#kubuntu 2005-05-30
<kisain> hey D3 yu there yes man?
<transgress> kisain: did you write up that wiki?
<kisain> naw it diden't work just yet
<kisain> although raid one is functioning there are still some problems that i can't figure out
<kisain> and it's got me all fuddled lol
<kisain> but the install went easy enough once i figured it out
<[A] ndy80> please anyone knows how can  change font for aMule? It uses wx-gtk I think.... is there any general option to modify?
<_pvh> I added hoary-updates to my sources, but I still don't see the updated version of Kopete.
<kisain> transgress you there man?
<_pvh> Do I need to add another repo?
<transgress> kisain: sort of
<transgress> heh
<kisain> dude theres a whole bunch of shit i think i still need to do lol
<kisain> somethings not right and i can't figure out what lol
<kisain> theres a bunch of hints but i don't know enough to understand them lol
<kisain> once i get the bugs worked out i will wright that wiki though
<_pvh> No Kopete repo help from anyone at all? Hasn't anyone else had this problem?
<kisain> and hey if i post the errors to you can you help me deciper them?
<kisain> not post in room but pm
<transgress> _pvh: did you run apt-get update?  then apt-get dist-upgrade?
<_pvh> transgress: Yes -- that's why I'm a bit perplexed. I didn't get any errors on the update and kopete doesn't show as upgradable.
<kisain> so transgress can i post them to you in pm?
<kisain> maybe you can point me in the right direction?
<transgress> _pvh: should've been in one of the stock repos... i got it no problem... you still having the msn problem or what?
<transgress> you can post them to me kisain, but i can't assure you that i will be able to help
<_pvh> transgress: Yeah, just so. Would you mind checking what repo your version of Kopete came from?
<kisain> i can probibly fix them if i knew what they where lol
<kisain> thank you
<_pvh> transgress: If they're from a different repo, then I'll post on the forum. Otherwise, maybe I need to blow a cache somewhere.
<_pvh> s/they're/it's/
<transgress> _pvh: showing hoary-updates as the repo
<_pvh> transgress: Okay, it must be an apt-get problem. My sources must not be updating properly when I apt-get update, even though kubuntu.org is reporting a hit.
<Pupeno> How do you enable udp ports on firestarter ?
<_pvh> transgress: The Kopete update seems to be pulled from hoary-updates. Does anyone know why that might be?
<transgress> because it was an update for hoary?
<transgress> oh
<transgress> you mean removed from hoary-updates...
<_pvh> transgress: I looked into the /var/apt/lists file for hoary-updates that I just pulled down -- kaffeine is in there, but not kopete.
<transgress> _pvh: interesting... maybe it broke shit.  i barely run it, but when i did, it didn't seem to crash anymore than usual
<Firetech> can somebody tell me the default desktop background color of kubuntu?
<transgress> umm blue?  
<Firetech> in Hex.
<Firetech> what kind of blue.
<Firetech> I know it's blue, but I accidentally changed it...
<_pvh> transgress: Ah, that's a possibility I hadn't considered.
<_pvh> transgress: I wonder who makes those decisions and where they would be logged...
<transgress> _pvh: didn't you know?  once installing kubuntu we become part of a collective consciousness and we all make the decision.  as one.  without even knowing it.
<_pvh> transgress: WOW.
<_pvh> transgress: That is both beautiful and terrifying.
<Riddell> grep Color1 /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/kdesktoprc
<Riddell> Color1=0,48,130
<Riddell> which is made to blend perfectly in with the background
<_pvh> transgress: Aha. In https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10993 there is a link to the right repo.
<Riddell> _pvh: which hoary-updates are you looking at, there's one on archive.ubuntu.com and one on kubuntu.org
<_pvh> Riddell: kubuntu.org
<Riddell> _pvh: kubuntu.org hoary-updates is just for stuff that hasn't made it into archive.ubuntu.com, kopete did make it into archive.ubuntu.com
<_pvh> Riddell: oh!
<_pvh> Riddell: The main thread on the issue at ubuntuforums.org could use a clarifying post.
<transgress> Riddell: what's the kubuntu.org repo?  i don't have that one and i think i might like to
<_pvh> Riddell: I can make an attempt at one, though I can't really claim to fully understand the issues.
<Riddell> transgress: see /topic
<Riddell> _pvh: URL?
<transgress> Riddell: you think i can read? ;)  thanks
<_pvh> Riddell: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35776
<transgress> hey is the kubuntu repo all stable and whatnot and not prone to breaking?
<Riddell> transgress: it's fixes for things that are broken in hory
<Riddell> hoary
<Riddell> so can't make it any worse :)
<transgress> Riddell: cool
<transgress> Riddell: there a gpg key for it so it doesn't toss me the authentication error?
<Riddell> transgress: I'm afraid not, I havn't looked up how to do that
<_pvh> Riddell: Okay, it's all sorted now I think. Thanks for the advice.
<transgress> Riddell: oh well.
<Riddell> _pvh: not sure what I can add to that thread, it does alreay point to the new version in hoary-updates
<transgress> i wish i could figure out how to install themes... i'm not even sure which themes i'm supposed to use...
<_pvh> Riddell: It doesn't actually say where you can find hoary-updates anywhere in the thread.
<_pvh> Riddell: I think I can handle adding that though.
<Riddell> hmm, I have to log in
<Riddell> these forum things are confusing
<_pvh> Riddell: yeah, tell me about it.
<_pvh> Riddell: in fact, I think the advice to make sure hoary-updates "main restricted universe" is plain wrong -- it seems from here like only main actually works.
<Riddell> main and restriced
<Riddell> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-updates/ should have the lot
<Riddell> so they should all work
<kisain> anyone know how to uninstall kubuntu desktop (it's causing isshues with software raid 1
<kisain> i installed it using apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Riddell> kisain: what are the issues?
<Riddell> it shouldn't affect raid at all
<kisain> well i'm having trouble accesing drives in it for one
<kisain> i poseted a request on the forums would you like the link?
<Riddell> can do
<kisain> it does i can't get into any hds 
<kisain> it says there not mounted
<kisain> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36286
<kisain> thats my thread i started
<kisain> it pritty much explanes everything i can think of
<kisain> i wish i was smarter than linux at this time lol
<kisain> it's funny becuase i can open up everything in ubuntu but nothing in kubuntu
<transgress> kisain: gvm is handy about getting strange things to mount...
<kisain> gvm?
<kisain> i tell ya it's got my hair fallin out from stress lol
<kisain> and whats gvm transgress?
<transgress> kisain: gnome volume manager i believe... it's part of gnome 2.10 that works magic
<_ali> goodbye everybody
<kisain> oh 
<kisain> thats why ubuntu works eh?
<_ali> I don't know what time it is in your country, but it is night in mine, so good night :)
<kisain> night
<kisain> any idea riddlell?
<kisain> riddell even
<Riddell> kisain: I'm not sure what the problem is
<kisain> same here
<kisain> i know theres no swap partition though
<Riddell> kisain: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop won't have changes fstab or any default mounts
<kisain> i forgot to make one lol
<Riddell> then you'll need to format the disk to make one, unless it has spare space
<kisain> than why can't i access any of the drives in kubuntu?
<kisain> what really 
<Riddell> kisain: how are you trying to access them?
<kisain> damnit all this hard work down the tubes lol
<kisain> in the kubuntu er i forget what it's called
<kisain> the icon next to k-star
<kisain> start even
<Riddell> system menu
<kisain> i think so
<kisain> yes
<kisain> it shoes 2 hard drives when ubuntu only showes one (the md0 )
<kisain> shows even arggh typos
<kisain> it has me completely stumped
<kisain> if i take any more asprin i'm gonna bleed ta death i tell ya lol
<kisain> i think somehow with software raid 1 i am missing a step someware
<kisain> but not shure where
<kisain> i don't wanna have to reformat and all that stuff
<kisain> there has to be a way to put a swap partition in and fix the isshue of raid not working right
<transgress> okay check dmesg from kubuntu... for some reason your raid device isn't moutning
<transgress> kisain: you didn't make a swap?
<kisain> oh ok how do i do that
<transgress> type dmesg
<kisain> no i had to make a swap "file" as an after thought
<kisain> WOAH!
<transgress> kisain: so you do have a swap partition?
<kisain> you want me to past all the crap it just spit out?
<kisain> no i don't
<kisain> i created a file
<kisain> not a partition
<kisain> riddell you want me to paste the output to you in pm?
<kisain> theres alot of stuff in there
<kisain> and oh yea thats the output from the ubuntu side
<kisain> cause i'm in ubuntu right now lol
<kisain> kubuntu was givin me to much trouble at this time
<transgress> kisain: didn't you have an extra 10 gigs you aren't using due to the different drive sizes?
<kisain> yes
<kisain> but with raid i was told you need partitions the same size
<transgress> why don't you cut it up and make a partition for swap?
<transgress> and you do
<kisain> because the 10gb is not even partitiond
<Pupeno> Is there any of those games in which you participate in a story-line-less community, interacting with other playes, buying things, selling ,fighting, etc ?
<kisain> thats why the raid 1 is kinda working lol
<transgress> kisain: that's why you cut it up and make some swap space and an extra partition for whatever you want
<kisain> oh i see
<transgress> i'm assuming you can do that... i mean it is still free space
<kisain> but will it mess up my raid any more than it is now?
<kisain> because the impression i was under was that if one hd fails the other will take over
<kisain> thats why i picked raid 1
<kisain> but if using that other 10gb screws things up than i'd like to find a solution using the exisiting partitions
<kisain> riddell you there?
<dewey> say does breezy have kde 3.4 in it already?
<dewey> or can I install it?
<Pupeno> Can anybody help me with guarddog/guidedog or firestarter?
<Pupeno> dewey: hoary has kde 3.4
<dewey> Pupeno: and breezy does not?
<Pupeno> dewey: I'd infeer that breezy has 3.4 too.
<dewey> ok kewl
<Pupeno> and possible, better.
<Pupeno> is there a program like firestart/guardog/guidedog that allows to open UDP ports and works ?
<transgress> seeing people talk about breezy like that scares me
<kisain>  riddell you there?
<kisain> why?
<kisain> i;m still trying to find an answer to my problem lol
<kisain> i'm still trying to uninstall kubuntu for the time being though lol
<kisain> just to avoid further problems
<Pupeno> kisain: uninstrall <distro-name> does not make a lot of sense.
<dewey> kisain: what problem?
<kisain> kubuntu won't mount my software raid 1 because theres something wrong with it
<kisain> i posted the problem here :
<kisain> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36286
<kisain> and i have absolutely know idea what to do lol
<kisain> how to fix this problem or even what it might be
<kisain> i just know that theres something wrong
<kisain> expacaly when the word error appears in a text
<kisain> thanx dewey
<kisain> :(
<dewey> ok I am back so much for breezy!
<transgress> haha good idea
<dewey> The installer wants me to use  all the HD for breezy so it would wipe out my other linux installs?
<KaiL> dewey: yes - so use manually
<dewey> KaiL: I was using that and the installer help said it would not see any other partitoions on the HD?
<dewey> partitions.
<KaiL> huh?
<dewey> on my ibook during install all partitions showed during the manula partitioning.
<dewey> KaiL: during the install all it shows is the two HD's I have on this computer no partitons I have made already.
<KaiL> hmm, strange
<KaiL> and no idea, what's going on there
<moj0rising> does anyone here know of a good place to get exponent information?
<moj0rising> I am stuck on a couple things and can't find what I need anywhere.
<transgress> wow the first season of the original Dr. Who had 42 episodes... they apparently knew how to do a season back in the day
<Pupeno> moj0rising: exponent information ? what's that ?
<crimsun> cool, new amarok version
<frank_> can anyone help me with artsd (kubuntu64). It crashes all the time
<Ghetek> my audio isnt working again
<frank_> Ghetek, my artsd crashes all the time. do you have the same problem?
<Ghetek> i dunno
<Ghetek> every now and then i startup and get a null audio device
<n17r0> hi anyone has a link for the KDE-libs fix ?
<Ghetek> and i can see my card on the lspic menu
* mrmanic|afk is away (going offline)
<frank_> Ghetek, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't?
<Ghetek> yeah
<frank_> i don't know what to do
<Ghetek> damn
<kane> anyone home
<Ghetek> im home
<Ghetek> im gettina a null audio device and i can see my card in the lspci printout
<transgress> what card is it?
<Ghetek> sb live
<Ghetek> 0000:02:0a.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs: Unknown device 7000 (rev 07)v
<Ghetek> it was working yesterday...
<Ghetek> well it shows two devices
<Ghetek> 0000:02:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs: Unknown device 0000 (rev 07)
<Ghetek> 0000:02:0a.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs: Unknown device 7000 (rev 07)
<Diablo-D3> heh
<Diablo-D3> I wonder what you broke
<Ghetek> psh... no idea
<Diablo-D3> do any kernel upgrading lately?
<Ghetek> nope
<Ghetek> http://pastebin.com/288231
<Diablo-D3> did you upgrade any packages?
<Ghetek> let me check
<Ghetek> last night i played a dvd
<Ghetek> and it was choppy so i did this
<Ghetek> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd
<Ghetek> and it worked even better
<Diablo-D3> well that wouldnt have done it
<Ghetek> then i turned off my computer
<Ghetek> and i started it this morning
<Ghetek> and no audio
<Ghetek> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Diablo-D3> it failed because theres no driver loaded.
<Diablo-D3> try rebooting
<Ghetek> k
<Ghetek> brb
<myghetek> nope
<myghetek> same error
<Diablo-D3> well Ive ran out of ideas
<myghetek> damn
<myghetek> thanks anyway man
<JohninMT> I have a question about adding a backport repository... I am trying to get the kipi plugins for digikam,,,  I found a post in a forum with http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/hoary/Pkgs.php to get it ...but how do I add it to the list
<Liz4rd> bleh
<Liz4rd> wtf... you all are so boring
<Liz4rd> usually i need someone to talk to, to get the channel going
<crimsun> lots of other channels...
<Liz4rd> no dammit i like this one
<Liz4rd> :P
<Jeezis> ah yes, channel loyalty at its best
<Ghetek> how do i kill synaptic? the program locked up
<Ghetek> and i just want to kill it
<Liz4rd> *pants* :P *pants*
<transgress> you got off of jabber...
<transgress> ?
<Jeezis> irc is cooler, who needs jabber? ;P
<transgress> jabber is nice... although yes irc is cooler
<Ghetek> im on gaim :(
<transgress> although you can't not accept people on irc
<transgress> gaim supports jabber
<Ghetek> oooh
<Ghetek> i wish i knew what jaoober is
<Ghetek> *jabber
<Ghetek> so... killing synaptic?
<transgress> jabber is an open source IM network
<Ghetek> all my friends are windows people and on aim
<Ghetek> brb
<Ghetek> wahoo!
<Ghetek> ctrl alt bckspce
<Pupeno> poor friends.
<Pupeno> Real friends don't let friends run windows.
<steffenstrobel> hi everybody, i have seen there are now a lot of kde updates, is it now safe to update (kdelibs!)?
<transgress> umm it's been safe to update kdelibs as far as i know
<transgress> i've updated it twice since i installed kubuntu i believe
<NothingButYou> do not do that now
<NothingButYou> yesterday I've messed up my kubuntu when dist-upgrading
<transgress> eh?
<NothingButYou> there's a problem with the dependencies so far as I've seen
<transgress> how did you mess it up with dist-upgrade?  i dist-upgrade every few days
<transgress> you've seen wrong
<transgress> unless you're running breezy
<NothingButYou> well.. I was with a hoary 
<NothingButYou> a clean installation
<transgress> there is a bug that is easily fixed with conflicts between kdelibs and knetwork
<NothingButYou> and dist-upgraded to breezy
<transgress> ./topic
<transgress> well no shit that'll break your system
<NothingButYou> and ended up with no konqueror and kdebase
<transgress> kubuntu breezy is about as stable as charles manson on crack
<steffenstrobel> yes, but now kdenetwork is among the list of packages that need updating!
<transgress> ./topic
<NothingButYou> do you mean: the deb source or "breezy broken for g++ and dbus fun"
<NothingButYou> :)
<steffenstrobel> and the kdelibs depency problems where about kdenetwork and now it seems that there is a new version of kdenetwork
<steffenstrobel> and the srcipt to repair the damage caused by kdelibs is also not anymore in the topic of this channel :)
<steffenstrobel> so is it now fixed or not?
<NothingButYou> I'll check it out now :P 
<NothingButYou> damn 15 kb/s...
<steffenstrobel> :)
<NothingButYou> I want a bulgarian mirrorrrrrrrrrrrrr...
<da_bon_bon> how do i set the default suspend-to partition (/dev/hda3 - my swap) in swsusp thats in kernel ? NOT swsusp2...
<billytwowilly> How big is the ubuntu repository?
<NothingButYou> hey I've got a question! :) Is any of the ubuntu repositories taken from the debian repositories so I can use a debian repository instead (contrib non-free?)
<billytwowilly> NothingButYou: it is, but you can't use a debian repository. The packages aren't the same
<NothingButYou> bad.. :) I thought that the universe is the same as the contrib :\
<NothingButYou> thanks billytwowilly 
<billytwowilly> NothingButYou: no prob.
<NothingButYou> steffenstrobel: my Kubuntu is Hoary at the moment and the only updates shown are kdenetwork, no kdelibs ... :\
<steffenstrobel> NothingButYou: i updatet every other packages but not the 3 kdelibs packages. and today when i did my apt-get update i noticed that there are now 15 new updates avaible
<steffenstrobel> among them are 3 kdenetwork packages
<NothingButYou> yes
<steffenstrobel> and these packages had a conflict with kdelibs
<billytwowilly> steffenstrobel: uninstall kdenetwork. Then install the kdelibs
<billytwowilly> steffenstrobel: then reinstall kdenetwork. it's  a PITA, but it works.
<steffenstrobel> yes, but now kdenetwork is among the list of packages that need updating
<steffenstrobel> and before it wasn't there
<NothingButYou> well now it is there :)
<NothingButYou> remove it :)
<steffenstrobel> yes, but the question is: are the problems still there!?
<billytwowilly> steffenstrobel: that could be normal. Maybe there was a security update?
<billytwowilly> steffenstrobel: what problems?
<steffenstrobel> i think (or i hope) they updatet it in order to solve the depency problems
<NothingButYou> no, just the old kdenetwork will not work with the new kdelibs maybe :)
<NothingButYou> and the new will :) I hope
<steffenstrobel> NothingButYou: you got it :)
<billytwowilly> steffenstrobel: it's semi fixed. If you do what I mentioned above that will get you past the rough patch and into fixed territory;)
<billytwowilly> <billytwowilly> steffenstrobel: uninstall kdenetwork. Then install the kdelibs
<billytwowilly> <billytwowilly> steffenstrobel: then reinstall kdenetwork. it's a PITA, but it works.
<steffenstrobel> NothingButYou: you are simply updating, or not?
<steffenstrobel> billytwowilly: but wasn't that the way to solve these problems BEFORE the new kdenetwork update?
<NothingButYou> well I've just added the kubuntu.org repository and the update process works fine with the simple update
<billytwowilly> steffenstrobel: I did that and it fixed it. The old way is to delete one file whose name escapes  me..
<steffenstrobel> NothingButYou: how many packages did you update now?
<transgress> hey does anyone know why digikam has a problem hotplugging after about 30 times of unplugging and plugging back in?  it takes a reboot to fix it pretty much...
<NothingButYou> right now I'm downloading about 10-15
<NothingButYou> among them kdenet and kdelibs
<transgress> and i figure... i fucking hate to reboot... and this is linux... so there must be a better way
<NothingButYou> there is a way to stop the hotplug system ? :)
<steffenstrobel> NothingButYou: did you do are reboot? when i updatet (a few weeks before) the kdelibs package i need to reboot in order to see that it's now broken :)
<NothingButYou> I mean restart it maybe :)
<billytwowilly> NothingButYou: /etc/init.d/hotplug stop
<billytwowilly> or restart instead of stop
<NothingButYou> isn't that the solution of transgress 's problem ? :)
<NothingButYou> yes :)
<NothingButYou> steffenstrobel: I'll tell you in ... mmm
<billytwowilly> I don't know. I haven't been following.. I told him how to fix it already;)
<NothingButYou> 72 percent :)))
<billytwowilly> I have other things requiring my attention;)
<steffenstrobel> NothingButYou: :)
<NothingButYou> steffenstrobel: I told you - 20 kb/s :PPP
<transgress> hmm damn thing still doesn't wanna connect
<transgress> wonder what it is
<steffenstrobel> NothingButYou: oh well i always have 120kb/s but i'm using a german mirror and i live in germany :)
<NothingButYou> eh.....
* NothingButYou longs for a mirror... :}
<steffenstrobel> NothingButYou: and 120 is the maximum of Connection :)
<steffenstrobel> NothingButYou: do you want that mirror?
<NothingButYou> well .. in Bulgaria the Debian , Fedora , Suse, Mandrake and Slackware Mirrors do 450 k :)
<NothingButYou> with my connection.. but :\ no ubuntu.. just a CD Image mirror exists
<steffenstrobel> NothingButYou: i think the german mirror is also faster but my DSL isn't faster
<NothingButYou> It's all about the money :) damn them! :)
<NothingButYou> 50 %..
<steffenstrobel> NothingButYou: a few minutes before it was 72%?
<NothingButYou> no .. it was 28 :)))))))))
<steffenstrobel> NothingButYou: ah ok :)
<NothingButYou> in the meantime why don't you remove the kdenetwork packages ? :)
<NothingButYou> or you are waiting for my machine to blow :))
<steffenstrobel> NothingButYou: well i think if it's fixed, i don't need to remove that package! and concerning our second question: if you don't reappear in this channel after you told me that you now reboot i will NOT update... :)
<NothingButYou> :))
<NothingButYou> hm.. I suppose that a Ctl Alt + Backspace will do the same :)
<NothingButYou> no need of reboot :} (right?:)
<steffenstrobel> NothingButYou: i think this should also work
<steffenstrobel> NothingButYou: kde eeds to be restarted
<steffenstrobel> needs
<NothingButYou> yepp
<NothingButYou> brb for 21 %...
<steffenstrobel> ?
<NothingButYou> be right back :) I'm back... 
<NothingButYou> and Kynaptic is frozen as usual..
<NothingButYou> ah ti ended..now lets logout...
<NothingButYou> up and workin..
<steffenstrobel> there you are
<steffenstrobel> what did you mean by kynaptic is frozen?
<NothingButYou> a .. :) the time it takes to apply the changes :)
<steffenstrobel> ok
<NothingButYou> it went fine :)
<steffenstrobel> i see
<NothingButYou> kopete works... :)
<NothingButYou> good luck
<steffenstrobel> i think i will do it on the commandline to see what sgoing on
<NothingButYou> just the upgrade :) not dist-upgrade
<NothingButYou> I don't think it's necessary
<steffenstrobel> i thought of doing update and that dist-upgrade
<NothingButYou> well update and upgrade will be fine
<NothingButYou> for me at least :}
<steffenstrobel> i always did that. i like "intelligent" things...
<NothingButYou> let's see if kdenetworkconf works already..
<Pupeno> damn, this is frustrating.
<NothingButYou> as usual it is now working right...
<steffenstrobel> i will now close all programs, open a terminal do update then dist-upgrade and then reboot, i will not delete kdenetwork before! i hope i will be back here soon!
<kane> anyone know the trick to kppp , keeps droping connection
<steffenstrobel> :)
<NothingButYou> hm.. 
<NothingButYou> kane are you sure the problem is in kppp or in the Phone line ? :)
<Pupeno> Does anybody has a good explanation why a firewall/masquerader work perfectly well with firestarter while with guarddog/guidedog works well as long as I access the services thru telnet (telnet somewhere 25, telnet somewhere 110, etc) or dig, but all KDE applications fail to access internet (Konqueror, Kontact) ?
<kane> NothingButYou:  i have pppconfig working atm
<kane> kppp just drops it as it connects
<NothingButYou> mm.. I'm not a specialist.. scuze me :) What's ATM ? :)
<kane> at the momet
<NothingButYou> aaa right :)
<kane> i'm using pppd right now
<kane> ppp0 i mean
<Pupeno> no one has a clue about it ?
<NothingButYou> Pupeno I've got no clue
<NothingButYou> kane.. Tone dialing through a normal telephone?
<kane> i did something before to get it to work but my memory is bad so i cant remember
<kane> a modem actiontec
<kane> serial modem
<NothingButYou> is it dialing at all ?
<kane> it dials shakes hands and then drops the connection
<kane> yes
<NothingButYou> hm.. strange.. the only problems of this type were because of the telephone company...
<kane> na it works in all my distros but this one but i had it working before in this
<NothingButYou> no idea.. Sorry :)
<NothingButYou> have a nice day, the studying's waiting..
<Pupeno> Does anybody know a firewall configurator that works (including UDP port opening), with a GUI (like guarddog/guidedog) ?
<kane> firestarter
<Pupeno> kane: how do you open an UDP port with firestarter ?
<kane> dunno never used it for that
<NothingButYou> kmyfirewall, but don't ask me how to use it :)
<Pupeno> please, don't recomend me something if you don't know if it does what I need (re: firestarter).
<transgress> okay as i watch the original episodes of dr who... it reminds me of Sliders... 
<transgress> except it has that sweet classic tv feel
<kane> just google udp firewakk port forwarding
<Pupeno> NothingButYou: it seems not to be packaged for kubuntu, right ?
<Pupeno> kane: I don't want to do port forwarding.
<Pupeno> kane: I want a fscking tool that is able to write iptable rules to enable UDP, ot let it pass.
<transgress> Pupeno: why not just write the table yourself?
<Pupeno> transgress: I like using out-of-the-box solutions (because the rest is hard to mantain) and debian/ubuntu seems not to ship a wrapper script for iptables-save and load.
<steffenstrobel> NothingButYou: so back again BUT after doing update i did dist-upgrade then i noticed that there is still the depency problem, so i used dpkg to force the update of the kdelibs package, then i re run dist-upgrade (it set up the settings of the otehr packages) then i manualy createt the /etc/kderc file and edited it like in the old shell script that i luckily had and then rebootet and it seems that now everything is fine, well see..
<kane> yeah better idea
<transgress> Pupeno: it's called linux... that tends to happen... sometimes it helps to learn a little...
<Pupeno> transgress: what ?
<kane> or you could use windows and pay 50 bucks for such a proggy
<transgress> could cron up the table...
<Pupeno> kane: I don't use windows, I don't use propietary software, I haven't for years.
<Pupeno> transgress: cron ? if I'm going to do this by hand I would never use cron, what would you use cron for ?
<kane> to start the thing at boot
<steffenstrobel> NothingButYou: are you still there, or is your pc burned away?
<transgress> i said could
<Pupeno> kane: do you often use cron to start things at boot ? it's not for that, it's for runing periodic tasks.
<transgress> perhaps i'm forgetting something, but can't you set the period to be done at boot?
<kane> and booting is periodic here
<transgress> anyways... ima watch this episode of doc who
<transgress> gonna go lay down
<transgress> gonna try to finish up the second hitchhikers guide
<Pupeno> kane: booting periodic ? weird.
<transgress> bye
<kane> ofcourse you can init
<Pupeno> transgress: an rc.d script would make much more sense.
<transgress> i used to cron up ntpdate or whatever the command is... 
<transgress> anyways
<transgress> buh bye
<transgress> show
<Pupeno> kane: why do you boot periodically ?
<kane> restore things
<NothingButYou> steffenstrobel: I'm sorry, i was studying.. Well.. there was no problem when I do a simple upgrade.. but mine was a clean ubuntu with no updates installed
<steffenstrobel> NothingButYou: i'm so happy that i did everything in the commandline, optherwise i would not have noticed that the problem still exists
<steffenstrobel> NothingButYou: but as i know what i know have to to, i fixed everything BEFORE the reboot ;-)
<steffenstrobel> now
<NothingButYou> that's the thing with linux - in windows you can not even help yourself alone...you should wait for MS..
<steffenstrobel> NothingButYou: oh yes, i HATE Micro$oft!
<NothingButYou> well I cannot say I hate them.. I just avoid using their products where possible :)))
<NothingButYou> and when possible :)
<steffenstrobel> NothingButYou: i think we both mean the same
<steffenstrobel> :)
<NothingButYou> :) I'm very proud that in the company where my dad's working, I managed to get them to use Linux... well SuSE but they need something to start with :)
<steffenstrobel> NothingButYou: i also try to get people installing linux wherever possible :)
<steffenstrobel> NothingButYou: whats in your /etc/kderc file?
<NothingButYou> the bad thing is when it comes to the question "what about AutoCAD? is it working?"
<NothingButYou> mmm... I honestly don't know :) now I'll see
<steffenstrobel> NothingButYou: i'm asking because i had to manually create it before reboot
<NothingButYou> steffenstrobel: does it help ? :)
<steffenstrobel> NothingButYou: yes, thanks for your effort, i had manually created exactly the same file
<steffenstrobel> NothingButYou: just wanted to know if it's the kubuntu default like i recreated it after the update
<NothingButYou> ok :)
<transgress> wow... he got kvirc working... wouldn't even start for me
<transgress> __P__3: you using the kvirc in apt?
<__P__3> no
<transgress> i see
<__P__3> :)
<transgress> you build the package?
<transgress> err source
<_P_> no 
<_P_> i am using 
<_P_> the one from kvirc rep snapshot
<transgress> hmm
<transgress> did it cause any trouble when you installed it?
<_P_> because i have half distro broken 
<transgress> oh
<_P_> from kdelib and libqt
<_P_> no trangs why?
<_P_> which trouble?
<transgress> like broken dependencies
<_P_> uhmm
<_P_> kve is not in ubuntu repo
<transgress> kvirc is... it's just old
<_P_> you have to  add debian experiemtnal repo 
<_P_> yes it is
<bobi> Hi 
<bobi> have som eproblems with my live player 5.1
<transgress> live player?
<NothingButYou> Sund Blaster Live 5.1 ? :)
<NothingButYou> *sound
<bobi> yes
<transgress> okay well bed time and time for hitchhikers guide... night peoples
<bobi> in the start it worked fine but now it only the very anoyin sound
<NothingButYou> transgress: sleep weell
<NothingButYou> bobi no sound at all or distorted?
<bobi> distorted
<bobi> but it worked fine for 2 month
<NothingButYou> try playing with the volumes
<bobi> it sais that it can not conect to sound server
<Pupeno> Was FLAC support dropped from KDE Audio CD ?
<firasR> Hi all
<firasR> Does anyone here use Kbear for their ftp client ?
<bobi> H
<bobi> Hi
<firasR> Hi bobi
<rommer> how would kubuntu work on  900mhz 128mb ram?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes well
<NothingButYou> it should work :)
<bobi> try
<NothingButYou> I've installed it on an 333 MHZ Celeron 64 mb :)
<bobi> U can have kde and gnome on the same machine
<NothingButYou> have a nice day all :)
<firasR> NothingButYou, same to u !
<firasR> bobi: is that a question or a statement ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> statement
<rommer> ok
<rommer> would it run better than winxp pro would?
<NothingButYou> at least for movie watching yes :))))))
<Kamping_Kaiser> rommer. not srue
<Kamping_Kaiser> *sure
<Kamping_Kaiser> depends what your doing.
<bobi> the statement
<rommer> Kamping_Kaiser: im asking for a friend that will just be surfing the web, reading email, im'ing, word processing and some graphic and web design
<bobi> depends on what kid of graphic design
<bobi> kind
<Kamping_Kaiser> graphic design? if you want photoshop through crossover, slower
<Kamping_Kaiser> otherwise probably just as fast, btu a lot safer
<rommer> ok thanks
<Tm_T> hop
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> maybe I should fix that dns problem afterall :p
<cattivik> Hey guys, if an application (say aMSN in this case) stops responding, and you 'Kill' the pid, what prevents it from closing in the gui / how do you close it?
<Tm_T> =)
<cattivik> ...
<Kamping_Kaiser> it should close the gui
<thoreauputic> cattivik: try running xkill and zap it with your mouse
<thoreauputic> cattivik: or ctrl-alt-escape
<thoreauputic> in KDE
<cattivik> Whoa.. thanks thoreauputic that was effective AND very cool!
<cattivik> :D
<thoreauputic> cattivik: :)
<Riddell> kwin should be able to kill it for you by clicking the X
<Tm_T> yup
<cattivik> Riddell: the window wasnt responding at all. xkill murdered it though. system glitch maybe?
<Tm_T> KILLKILLDIEDIE!
<Tm_T> uhm, sorry?
<Riddell> cattivik: kwin should still work though, the window decorations
<Tm_T> hi riddell
<Tm_T> anything news about pykde?
<Tm_T> -s
<Riddell> Tm_T: getting closer
<Tm_T> Riddell: lovely :)
<shogouki> great
<Tm_T> smouche o/ o7
<sirukin> DEATH TO SMOUCHE!
<Tm_T> ...
<smouche> hey Tm_T, how's it hangin'?
<Tm_T> sirukin: that wasn't nice, shame on you
<sirukin> hehe
<Tm_T> smouche: oh, fine, you?
<sirukin> sorry
<smouche> ouch
<smouche> wasn't that a movie?
<Tm_T> ?
<smouche> oh yeah, "Death to Smoochy" or something...
<Tm_T> haha
<sirukin> ;)
<cattivik> Hey guys, how do I install uudecode? I've googled to no avail =/
<thoreauputic> cattivik: $ apt-cache search uudecode
<thoreauputic> sharutils - shar, unshar, uuencode, uudecode
<thoreauputic> so install sharutils
<Riddell> cattivik: apt-cache or packages.ubuntu.com are your friends
<sirukin> http://www.bash.org/?509504
<thoreauputic> two seconds as opposed to hours on google ;-)
<Tm_T> haha
<cattivik> thanks thoreauputic , Riddell 
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe I install gentoo
<HavoK> hi there
<Tm_T> hullo
<HavoK> breezy is getting funnier and funnier these days
<Tm_T> no shit =)
<HavoK> ..so I stopped to "apt-get dist-upgrade" it
<HavoK> =)
<Tm_T> hmm
<sirukin> http://www.qdb.us/44549
<sirukin> rofl
<sirukin> :S
<Tm_T> interesting topic, "deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main" ?
<Tm_T> ah, new updates
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Some fixes: deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | breezy broken for g++ and dbus fun | http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php
<Tm_T> Riddell: thank you <3
<thoreauputic> cattivik: are you using hoary or breezy?
<cattivik> hoary
<sirukin> :p
<sirukin> can I close off my internal lan and only use tor for everything?
<thoreauputic> cattivik: have you run apt-get -f install the way it said to?
<sirukin> s/can/may
<cattivik> thoreauputic: indeed, same result
<thoreauputic> cattivik: well, it's odd: i don't know what the problem is
<cattivik> thoreauputic: thanks anyway
<thoreauputic> cattivik: unless you have installed third party apps and confused the system
<cattivik> thoreauputic: any way to clean the system or shall i reformat and load the os again?
<thoreauputic> cattivik: btw I rejected your dcc send because I'm on dialup and downloading a new kernel
<Tm_T> ehm
<cattivik> thoreauputic: fair enough
<cattivik> lol
<thoreauputic> cattivik: paste the output on pastebin.com and tell us the URL
<thoreauputic> cattivik: it's fixable, I'm sure
<shogouki> kudos seems interesting :)
<cattivik> thoreauputic: http://pastebin.com/288335
<thoreauputic> cattivik: OK looking - might take a while as my banwidth is all used and I'm lagging about 25 seconds :)
<thoreauputic> cattivik: wow, what a mess
<cattivik> thoreauputic: can you advise as to what may have caused it? :(
<thoreauputic> cattivik: did you try to compile something esoteric/
<cattivik> incompetence goes without saying
<thoreauputic> cattivik: what's with all the dev libraries?
<cattivik> thoreauputic: i've tried to install a few apps, downloading libraries as i went because it kept saying i was missing them :/
<thoreauputic> cattivik: that's what's caused this
<thoreauputic> cattivik: use the system ans use apt-get build-dep if you compile
<thoreauputic> cattivik: read the apt howto at debian.org
<thoreauputic> cattivik: in general, compiling is a last resort in debian based distros like Ubuntu
<thoreauputic> cattivik: you have now got a whole bunch of libraries thet are incompatible with your installation
<cattivik> gutted
<thoreauputic> cattivik: most sources are available using apt
<pd_> Best player to view video and other files vlc
<thoreauputic> pd_: I prefer xine, YMMV
<pd_> xines not bad, but on my system after so many trials and situation I found vlc to be the best
<thoreauputic> vlc is nice, agreed - it probably depends on your setup and needs
<thoreauputic> mplayer sucks on my system
<pd_> all other players crashed at one instance or the other
<thoreauputic> pd_: yeah, whatever works for you
<thoreauputic> nice to have the choice, though
<pd_> mplayer is best when compiled from source
<pd_> thoreauputic, i agree totally on the choice part
<thoreauputic> pd_: no doubt that's true, re mplayer, but I'm unimpressed with the way the mplayer devs present information
<thoreauputic> their site is a nightmare IMO
<pd_> thoreauputic, i did not go that deep in judging the player, just user level controls
<pd_> Thier site is nightmare alright
<pd_> :)
<oelewappe> how do I set the display resolution in kubuntu ?
<pd_> oelewappe, control center -> Peripherals -> Display
<oelewappe> I can only lower the resolution there
<oelewappe> it's on 1024x768 and I want to move it up to 1400x1050
<oelewappe> (and yes the hardware supports that)
<pd_> oelewappe, from what i know you will have to manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to do that
<pd_> but there might be some tools to do that too
<pd_> hi da_bon_bon 
<oelewappe> ah a lot better
<oelewappe> needed to change horizsync and vertsync too though
<pd_> oelewappe, its working right 
<da_bon_bon> hi pd_ 
<bobitrobi> Hi
<theD3viL> hi
<theD3viL> yo KaiL :)
<theD3viL> KaiL_  =)
<Tm_T> hi kids
<bobitrobi> :D
<bobitrobi> kids?
<theD3viL> of course.
<bobitrobi> :D
<Tm_T> hmm, it can't be joke?
<Tm_T> no way ;P
<bobitrobi> :d
<bobitrobi> :d
<bobitrobi> ok I need some help
<uniq> one of the problem with IRC.. it's hard to understand sarcasm and irony. :] 
<theD3viL> what ?
<bobitrobi> I have now kbuntu instaled on primary master disc so I would like to ad one more disc for windows
<bobitrobi> for CS
<bobitrobi> :d
<bobitrobi> steam and so
<da_bon_bon> shudnt parttion of type "extened" always be /dev/hdX4 ??
<bobitrobi> ?
<bobitrobi> soory don't understand
<bobitrobi> I'm a noob so ...
<bobitrobi> can I put a ubuntu disk to secundary master and boot with Hoary CD
<da_bon_bon> bobitrobi: cant u use cedega ?
<bobitrobi> I'm don't know how god does it work
<bobitrobi> couse CS sometimes work bad in windows
<Choubaka> it can run CS
<bobitrobi> yes but how
<bobitrobi> can I get 100 fps full screen with normal sound
<bobitrobi> what about CSS
<Choubaka> depends.
<Choubaka> CS:S works too.
<Choubaka> What kind of a system do you have?
<bobitrobi> where
<bobitrobi> now I have kubuntu
<Choubaka> I meant hardware specs
<bobitrobi> soory
<Choubaka> And what's the obsession with 100fps anyway :P
<Choubaka> 60 is more than enough.
<bobitrobi> Barton 2800+ 512 MD ddr400 Ti 4200
<Choubaka> sounds good.
<bobitrobi> MB
<bobitrobi> aha LIVE player 
<bobitrobi> ..
<bobitrobi> and there is a lexmark 33 problem
<bobitrobi> so I have another 20 GB disk I can use 4 windows
<bobitrobi> I would like to hava a dual boot
<Choubaka> so plug in the disc and install windows on it.
<Choubaka> :/
<bobitrobi> I have that 2
<bobitrobi> I have 1 disk with Win Xp and 1 disk with kubuntu
<bobitrobi> both working well like a primary master
<bobitrobi> I understand that windows must be a primary master if I wot It to work
<bobitrobi> wont
<bobitrobi> sorry want
<jd101> hi I just did the kernel upgrade but I lost the 3d Nvidia driver, what should I do?
<Choubaka> how did you do a kernel upgrade?
<bobitrobi> U can reinstall it
<Choubaka> And why? 
<bobitrobi> try to install headers of the new kernel
<jd101> I found a kernel update on synaptic
<Choubaka> ahh.
<Choubaka> upgrade linux-restricted-modules as well
<jd101> there is not linux-restricted-modules update.
<Choubaka> wird.
<Choubaka> weird*
<Choubaka> it ought to work though.
<jd101> the kernel was updated from 2.6.10-5 build 2.6.10-34 to 2.6.10-34.1
<Choubaka> :/
<Choubaka> in that case the old module should be compatible
<Choubaka> try modprobe nvidia
<Choubaka> /:
<jd101> is there anyway I can install driver from installer from nvidia.com?
<KaiL_> jd101: which message gives 'modprobe nvidia'?
<jd101> nothing
<KaiL_> then it should be loaded....
<theD3viL> jd101, yes... sh NVIDIA-7176blabla.run
<jd101> theD3viL: do I need just headers or complete source?
<bobitrobi> just headers
<theD3viL> jd101, linux-image and linux-headers i think (so was in debian)
<KaiL_> the exact headers for the installed kernel
<KaiL_> this kernel APIs REALLY suck
<Choubaka> theD3viL: installing from those .run files is not recommended.
<KaiL_> jd101: but before I want to know, if the old package is REALLY not working any more
<jd101> Choubaka: what other choice do I have?
<theD3viL> Choubaka, i know, but jd101 want it
<Choubaka> install the module sources.
<Choubaka> and do it the debian way.
<theD3viL> hm... What dist-upgrade upgrade?
<theD3viL> and where themes saves ?
<jd101> KaiL_: i updated kernel, rebooted, x would not start
<theD3viL> default kubuntu theme.. where is it saved?
<jd101> KaiL_: i did nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and changes "nvidia" to "nv"
<KaiL_> ok, so somebody should die for this....
<KaiL_> not testing hoary updates is something not funny
<jd101> KaiL_: they probably should update the restricted modules package 
<KaiL_> jd101: better both files MUST get uploaded at the same second...
<teknoprep> hey all.. where would i save my xmodmap settings so when i boot up next time i don't have to redo them
<jd101> KaiL_: my point exactly
<KaiL_> jd101: please wait with installing other stuff...
<KaiL_> maybe it can be fixed fast enough
<jd101> I downloaded NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7174-pkg1.run
<jd101> I'l download the linux-headers for the kernel update
<KaiL_> jd101: please wait with installing other stuff <<<<<<
<jd101> KaiL_: i didn't understand what you mean
<KaiL_> do NOT install the NVIDIA-Linux
<jd101> ok
<jd101> KaiL_: what should I do instead?
<KaiL_> sit with nv and wait for now
<jd101> ok
<jd101> can one of you guys apt-get update and apt-get upgrade and tell me if you get the same thing?
<bobitrobi> not home sorry
<jd101> is there anyway I can rebuild the linux restricted modules package myself?
<KaiL_> just WAIT
<KaiL_> more important
<KaiL_> can anybody reproduce the problem with any other module?!?
<chx> hi. I have arts disabled (gave me many problems) but my microphone does not work in Skype. In KMix -- what kind of combination of green/red/unchecked shall be over/below the mic?
<KaiL_> the green is mute/unmute, so I guess it should be enabled
<KaiL_> red is "record", just try that :)
<chx> So, green no, red yes?
<KaiL_> green yes, red try
<bobitrobi> I would like to install grub on may win Xp disk, now I have ubuntu on primary master and I woul like to put it on primary slave. How can I do ti?
<bobitrobi> sorry have a strnage IRC client must go now
<bobitrobi> trange
<bobitrobi> strange
<bobitrobi> ah
<bobitrobi> bye
<chx> hmmmmmm 
<chx> My microphone does not want to work
<chx> so i run alsamixer
<chx> and press f4, go to Mic, press up --- oooops nothing happens
<jd101> KaiL_: I saved the contents of dmesg
<Ken-OhKi> Wich soft do I use for port-forwarding in kubuntu?
<joel> Where are all my systems's admin tools?
<Ken-OhKi> [joel]  ->tried Control Center?
<joel> Ken-OhKi: those are for KDE
<Ken-OhKi> Wich one you use?
<joel> I think I found it under System
<teknoprep> whats file can i put a startup script for my X session
<Riddell> teknoprep: you need to put a file in ~/.kde/Autostart/
<teknoprep> ok
<Riddell> teknoprep: it needs to be a .desktop file pointing to the script you want
<Riddell> and Exec=$HOME/bin/keymapping
<Riddell> for example
<teknoprep> eh
<teknoprep> so i put .desktop in ~/.kde/Autostart
<teknoprep> and in .desktop i put Exec=$HOME/bin/keymapping
<teknoprep> and in ~/bin/keymmapping i put.. whatever the fuck i want
<teknoprep> Riddell, yes no
<Riddell> teknoprep: yes
<Riddell> doesn't have to be called keymapping, that's just one I have there 
<N1G0W> hmm still no fix for the kdelibs-data ?
<KaiL_> N1G0W: there's a new knetworkconf, which should solve the problem
<N1G0W> well yesterday about 12 hours ago, i just install kubuntu all over again, and then installed all the updates in kynaptic, but after reboot i got errors and taskbar was gone as mentioned on the forums.
<KaiL_> the file found it's way this morning ;)
<N1G0W> rofl
<KaiL_> this really needs to be handled better for next release....
<N1G0W> heh now im lucky I created a image of my kubuntu partition. :P
<N1G0W> yeah this bug was there already for 4 weeks or so
<N1G0W> it would be really bad if up comming bugs take 4 weeks to get fixed
<KaiL_> I hope not
<joel> If i also would like to install GNOME in my Kubuntu installation, what files do I need to download?
<Tm_T> joel: "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" ;)
<joel> tim_h: thanx
<Tm_T> tim?
<Tm_T> and h ?
<N1G0W> lol
<joel> And everything I install is compiled for my AMD 64? (I installed via the Kubuntu amd 64)
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> I think they work ok
<KaiL_> joel: yes
<joel> Tm_T opps. Thanx Tm_T :D
<Tm_T> =)
<joel> I think Kynaptic crashed...
<joel> never mind
<KaiL_> no, it always sits there for hours, while installing
<joel> KaiL_: Yea i think it was just refreashing becuase it looked as if it were downloading but nothing was downloading.
<KaiL_> hmm
<joel> how do I log in (console) as root?
<joel> iv been a mdk user for a while now :)
<joel> su isn't working
<shogouki> sudo su
<joel> ahhhhhhh
<joel> whats sudo?
<joel> Tm_T: # apt-get install gnome-desktop
<joel> Tm_T: E: Couldn't find package gnome-desktop
<apsuva> joel #ubuntu 
<joel> apsuva: k
<Tm_T> joel: ubuntu-desktop
<joel> Tm_T: thanx
<Tm_T> =)
<teknoprep> Riddell, that shit isn't working
<teknoprep> Riddell, setting up a script ing ~/.kde/Autostart to run a script in $HOME/bin/blah
<teknoprep> then seting up blah with whatever
<teknoprep> doesn't start with kde
<foodcoman> Why would the libxvidcore4 for mplayer 386 not update with apt-get?  I know dumb question!
<foodcoman> =)
<Riddell> teknoprep: here's what I have http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/keymapping
<teknoprep> Riddell, is that in ~/.kde/Autostart/.desktop
<Riddell> teknoprep: ~/.kde/Autostart/whatever
<teknoprep> ok
<hussam> Riddell: in Breezy, there are kdebase and kdelibs updates, but I can't install them because synaptic says all other kde packages including kdm, kdemultimedia and kdenetwork have to be removed in order to update kdebase and kdelibs. is this becasue the rest of the packages have not been updated yet to Breezy?
<NothingButYou> DO NOT UPDATE TO BREEZY
<hussam> NothingButYou: I alreaady did
<Tm_T> haha
<NothingButYou> bad bad.. too bad :)
<Tm_T> hussam: why?
<Tm_T> I mean, if you're not developer, _why_ ?
<KaiL_> hussam: then life with a broken system :)
<KaiL_> or know, how to fight around
<KaiL_> btw. is that only me, who has no F-keys on breezy?
<Tm_T> :p
<Riddell> hussam: that's right, other packages will be updates soon
<hussam> Riddell: ok thanks
<hussam> brb
<theD3viL> hm... What dist-upgrade upgrade?
<Tm_T> man woman
<e-guru> is there anybody having problems connecting to msn network with kopete?
<Riddell> e-guru: you need the new kopete from hoary-updates
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> hmm, I'm bit worried atm, my friend haven't been online whole day :o
<e-guru> thanks
<theD3viL> Can i run skype with something different than OSS?!
<Choubaka> no.
<Choubaka> Though hmm
<Choubaka> there might be some IMs which support skype.
<theD3viL> :S
<Choubaka> At least I read that Miranda IM can act as a frontend to skype.
<theD3viL> what about TeamSpeak?
<Choubaka> dunno.
<NothingButYou> theD3viL: you can't
<theD3viL> i can change to other device... but dunno what.... /dev/dsp is default
<NothingButYou> and miranda's support for skype is very mmm.. poor
<Choubaka> theD3viL: you just can't.
<Choubaka> whine to skype devs.
<Choubaka> and tell them to start supporting alsa.
<Choubaka> because OSS sucks.
<theD3viL> yeah i know, that OSS sux hard!
<theD3viL> Choubaka, your wrong
<Choubaka> about what?
<theD3viL> i can run with artsdsp
<NothingButYou> and esddsp too
<NothingButYou> and pray for the Full Duplex to work fine
<NothingButYou> for me it didn't
<theD3viL> :>
<theD3viL> ill try
<Choubaka> theD3viL: but that's still OSS
<Choubaka> and it causes lag.
<Choubaka> and stuttering.
<theD3viL> i know.... but if it works its fine
<theD3viL> :P
<Choubaka> and, in my case, doesn't work at all.
<NothingButYou> right now I'm using OSS Wrapper for dmixing.. and it workd pretty fine....
<theD3viL> bash: esddsp: command not found <- hm.. ?
<NothingButYou> yea.. there's no esound in kubuntu :)
<NothingButYou> I speak theoretically
<theD3viL> oh..
<theD3viL> :>
<NothingButYou> and I don't know what is the problem with AOSS .. it works fine.. if set in the right way maybe.. dmix dsnoop.. 
<theD3viL> but dont works with another sound :S
<theD3viL> dmix ... not resist
<NothingButYou> erm?
<NothingButYou> all the sound in my PC go through AOSS... 
<theD3viL> command not found ;)
<NothingButYou> which command :)
<theD3viL> dmix
<NothingButYou> am.. it's not a command :)))
<theD3viL> what about? :S
<theD3viL> =)
<NothingButYou> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/index.php/Setting_up_Dmix_for_ALSA
<theD3viL> tnx.
<NothingButYou> http://alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/asoundrc.php?company=Generic&card=Generic&chip=Generic&module=Generic#softmix
<NothingButYou> this may be of interest too
<theD3viL> hm
<theD3viL> NothingButYou, ... which plugin must i paste... 1. or to?
<theD3viL> NothingButYou, ... which plugin must i paste... 1. or 2? ;)
<NothingButYou> if you talk about the amarok.kde.org link... the first variant is for faster PC's and newer cards
<NothingButYou> I didn't get your question well :)
<theD3viL> aha.... ;)
<theD3viL> i didnt know .. first variant .. or second.....
<NothingButYou> well.. the second differs in just one number..
<theD3viL> and what is different?
<NothingButYou> buffer_size 16384        # buffer size = 4096 x 2 x 2
<NothingButYou> you may change it to 8096 or anything x2 :)
<NothingButYou> amm.. no..
<NothingButYou> amm... 4096 x 2 ... :)
<theD3viL> why change?
<NothingButYou> if you sound stutters
<NothingButYou> when the pc is loaded with more apps :}
<theD3viL> kk ;);)
<NothingButYou> kind of buffer :}
<theD3viL> so ...
<NothingButYou> :)
<theD3viL> buffer_size 8096 x 2       # must be a multiple of period_size
<theD3viL> ?
<NothingButYou> no ..
<NothingButYou> try 4096
<theD3viL> only 4096 ?
<NothingButYou> ye
<NothingButYou> s
<theD3viL> k
<theD3viL> ;)
<theD3viL> how i restart ALSA ?
<theD3viL> :S
<NothingButYou> copy this to .asoundrc in your home dir
<NothingButYou> and set the KDE Sound System OSS
<theD3viL> no, i copyied to /etc/asound.conf
<theD3viL> kk
<NothingButYou> well.. the same :) I suppose
<theD3viL> yes
<theD3viL> ;)
<NothingButYou> and .. try .. amarok + kaffeine... maybe :) i don't know what apps do you have
<NothingButYou> but one of them to play with arts and the other with oss
<NothingButYou> :}
<theD3viL> hm...
<theD3viL> wait
<hussam> kde 3.4.1 branched today
<theD3viL> yes arts works
<theD3viL> ..
<theD3viL> kaffeine..just sec :D
<NothingButYou> make sure it's not playing through arts
<theD3viL> yes..
<theD3viL> :S
<theD3viL> hm
<theD3viL> arts with amarok
<theD3viL> and arts with kaffeine ?
<theD3viL> or what ?
<theD3viL> oss dont works
<NothingButYou> hm.. 
<NothingButYou> well one of them should play through something different than arts
<theD3viL> k
<theD3viL> dont wokrs
<theD3viL> :S
<NothingButYou> kaffeine is not working for me which is strange, cause a few moments ago worked...
<NothingButYou> damn..
<NothingButYou> well I have to investigate then :)
<NothingButYou> but .. that's the way  ;)
<NothingButYou> do you have amarok-xine?
<NothingButYou> installed?
<theD3viL> omfg
<theD3viL> ..
<NothingButYou> :)
<theD3viL> crash
<theD3viL> !!
<theD3viL> :)
<theD3viL> )=
<theD3viL> my uptime broke:(
<NothingButYou> it happens...
<theD3viL> eh :)
<theD3viL> :(
<theD3viL> brb ;)
<theD3viL> must go to root
<theD3viL> ;);)
<theD3viL> acc
<theD3viL> ;)
<NothingButYou> ouch
<NothingButYou> :}
<theD3viL> :>
<theD3viL> back :P
<NothingButYou> mm.. I'm testing that at the moment..
<NothingButYou> I can't get OSS to be mixed.. Only Alsa is working..
<theD3viL> yes... to me too
<NothingButYou> I mean.. only ALSA is actually dmixed.. I've got Kaffeine through ALSA and amarok through mm.. xine, so ALSA too
<NothingButYou> and the Test Sound works too...
<NothingButYou> hm..
<theD3viL> :;>
<theD3viL> for me too
<theD3viL> even TS and Skype dont work =/
<NothingButYou> device /dev/dsp busy.. damn it..
<theD3viL> yew
<theD3viL> yes.....
<NothingButYou> and when I play womething through oss alsa stops.. hm.. strange..
<theD3viL> yeeeees, i knwo
<theD3viL> ;)
<Church_of_FoamY> i have a question?
<NothingButYou> aaaa... I think I guess what's it...
<Church_of_FoamY> is there a place to paste an output arround here?
<NothingButYou> just a second..
<Church_of_FoamY> <-------used to be kisain
<theD3viL> NothingButYou, if you figurite out PLS MSG ME ON PVT!
<Church_of_FoamY> i have a problem with my cpu not idleing right
<NothingButYou> ok
<theD3viL> k
<theD3viL> cu @ 15 min
<NothingButYou> ok
<Church_of_FoamY> and want an opinion without spamming
<NothingButYou> I'm a spammer don't look at me :}
<Church_of_FoamY> lol
<Church_of_FoamY> if i spam my top though your not gonna like it
<Church_of_FoamY> but if it's ok i'll do it here
<Church_of_FoamY> any problems with me doin it here?
<NothingButYou> well.. I'm not sure that I can help about that so.. ;)
<Church_of_FoamY> lol
<Church_of_FoamY> ok
<NothingButYou> I don't know :) I'm new here :}
<Church_of_FoamY> 10506 shane     16   0 15956 9184 6504 R 14.0  3.6   1:13.13 gkrellm
<Church_of_FoamY> 10590 shane     15   0 38148  14m 9084 S 11.6  5.6   0:08.58 gnome-terminal
<Church_of_FoamY> 10353 root      15   0 47472  25m 6692 S  8.3 10.4   0:55.94 Xorg
<Church_of_FoamY>  1094 root      16   0     0    0    0 S  0.3  0.0   0:01.02 kjournald
<Church_of_FoamY>  5934 hal       16   0  6444 4936 1592 S  0.3  1.9   0:05.32 hald
<Church_of_FoamY>  5948 gkrellmd  15   0 10600 1268 1028 S  0.3  0.5   0:20.04 gkrellmd
<Church_of_FoamY> 10494 shane     16   0 27104  11m 8348 S  0.3  4.6   0:02.34 gnome-panel
<Church_of_FoamY> 10703 shane     16   0  2080 1044  820 R  0.3  0.4   0:01.05 top
<NothingButYou> don't know the rulez...
<Church_of_FoamY>     1 root      16   0  1552  508  444 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.60 init
<Church_of_FoamY>     2 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ksoftirqd/0
<Church_of_FoamY>     3 root       5 -10     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.04 events/0
<Church_of_FoamY>     4 root       6 -10     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.04 khelper
<Church_of_FoamY>    16 root      15 -10     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kacpid
<Church_of_FoamY>    98 root       5 -10     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 kblockd/0
<Church_of_FoamY>   132 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 pdflush
<Church_of_FoamY>   133 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.24 pdflush
<Church_of_FoamY>   135 root      13 -10     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 aio/0
<Church_of_FoamY> whats taking up so much cpu
<shogouki> www.pastebin.com !
<Church_of_FoamY> and how can i kill it
<shogouki> damn flood
<NothingButYou> hahah
<Church_of_FoamY> thanx
<Church_of_FoamY> i was wating for that lol
<Church_of_FoamY> lol
<Church_of_FoamY> sorry
<NothingButYou> usually the process on top is taking the most :}
<Church_of_FoamY> thats the onlyway i was able to elict a respons
<NothingButYou> killall processname:)
<NothingButYou> don't know if that'll do a job for you :)
<Church_of_FoamY> http://pastebin.com/288522
<Church_of_FoamY> can someone look at that and tell me why ksoftirqd/0 is taking so much spu
<Church_of_FoamY> before i installed software raid 1 (i don't think it's the prob) my cpu ideld between 3-4%
<Church_of_FoamY> i really don't have a clue lol
<Church_of_FoamY> can i kill this proccess with out unwanted effects "ksoftirqd/0"
<shogouki> paste your questions in pastebin.com and give the link, youre flooding again
<Church_of_FoamY> oy sorry
<Church_of_FoamY> not tryin to be disrespectfull
<shogouki> i was joking :)
<shogouki> hey :/
<theD3viL> NothingButYou, and sucsess?
<NothingButYou> damn OSS...
<NothingButYou> no :\
<NothingButYou> Alsa's mixed.. OSS no
<theD3viL> :S
<theD3viL> same ...
<Tm_T> haha
<NothingButYou> the war isn't over
<Tm_T> there's not war yet
<Tm_T> just you wait... ] ;=
<NothingButYou> ended up with locked sound system.. yeah.. I'm a hacker...
<Tm_T> :p
<NothingButYou> eh...
<theD3viL> NothingButYou, yo again :P
<theD3viL> did you worked out ?
<NothingButYou> mm.. no.. I'm blown out :)
<NothingButYou> right now browsing the documentation...
<NothingButYou> I'm sure I've done that before..
<theD3viL> =)
<theD3viL> ;)))
<theD3viL> i have a headich .. or whatever :D
<Tm_T> headache?
<theD3viL> yes yes :P
<theD3viL> or...  dunno :)
<theD3viL> =)
<theD3viL> my english bad very :P
<NothingButYou> http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin   <- this simply does not work
<NothingButYou> at least for me..
<NothingButYou> I've gotta sleep. Have a nice day/night.. 
<NothingButYou> :)
<kisain> arggh it's driving me crazy
<kisain> i can't get my cpu to stop thrashing
<KaiL_> ?
<KaiL_> thrashing?
<kisain> not idel
<kisain> it used to be @ around 3-5% now it's 21-25%
<KaiL_> some zombie?
<theD3viL> can somebody tell me on which page he/her downloading torrents?
<Tm_T> o/
<kisain> whats a zombie?
<Tm_T> kisain: look at me
<Tm_T> ;p
<kisain> lol
<KaiL_> a process, which doesn't to anything productive, only sucks cputime
<kisain> ahhh
<Tm_T> just like most of the people here
<kisain> how can you tell which one it is?
<kisain> lol
<kisain> roflmao
<Tm_T> kisain: try "ksysguard %U"
<Liz4rd> OMG
<Liz4rd> Tm_T: hey man
<Liz4rd> :P 
<Tm_T> hullo
<Liz4rd> sup?
<Tm_T> eh, please use whole words, and I'm just fine, you?
<Liz4rd> i'm fine... not high up on the english?
<kisain> ok
<Tm_T> well, I prefer proper english in international channels ;)
<Liz4rd> alright, fair enough
<Liz4rd> where are all the funny people?
<Liz4rd> :P
<kisain> i typed that in and this is what it said :(in error box)The file /tmp/kde-shane/ksysguardDVLkhc.tmp does not contain valid XML.
<Liz4rd> like smouche :D
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> kisain: ehh, breezy?
<kisain> no ubuntu horey
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> strange
<kisain> there was an update today
<kisain> for the kernal i think it was
<kisain> and i downloaded it
<kisain> any idea?
<teknoprep> anyone here ever get a modification for KDE that makes it look like os x
<kisain> thats neat
<kisain> you can do that?
<Liz4rd> teknoprep: www.google.com <-- use the force
<Choubaka> Did someone call for funny people?
<teknoprep> i am foo
<Liz4rd> :P simmer
<teknoprep> Liz4rd, www.blowme.com
<Liz4rd> teknoprep: www.teaparty.org
<teknoprep> Liz4rd, i do love you
<Liz4rd> :P
<kisain> could that update be causing my problem?
<kisain> is there anyway to see the updates and remove them and revert back to the older version
<uniq> well.. see the update is kinda tricky, as far as i know.
<uniq> you can check the timestamps on the files in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<Tm_T> teknoprep: hmm?
<uniq> kisain: and you can revert to older versions of packages by using 'apt-get install package=version', if that version is available (check with apt-cache policy package) it will be installed.
<Tm_T> teknoprep: like http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/Krita-Kexi_01.png ?
<teknoprep> Tm_T, no thats only ok
<teknoprep> Tm_T, http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=6631&file1=6631-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=OS+X+Jaguar+look
<nmorse> Tm_T, they fixed that Krita toolbar bug in Krita, but it means that dockers can go to the top or bottom too (which is useless, and really another bug)
<nmorse> and I appear to have used Krita twice in that clause
<nmorse> redundancy is not always good
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> teknoprep: btw why you wan't osx style ?
<nmorse> Now toolbars can be redocked at the top after being docked at the sides which is very good
<Tm_T> :)
<teknoprep> Tm_T, yeah
<teknoprep> Tm_T, just for looks
<nmorse> Is there some way to, say, get the packages from the mirror in the topic to authenticate?
<teknoprep> Tm_T, becuase i am mad bored at work
<Tm_T> teknoprep: heh
<nmorse> By the way, what were the fixes included in the topic's repo?
<Tm_T> nmorse: kdelibs kdenetworkconf etc
<nmorse> Okay, what were the bugs that were fixed?
<Tm_T> I really don't know
<Tm_T> but maybe it fixed kopete@msn issue
<Riddell> nmorse: knetworkconf had some overlapping files, kdelibs had a nasty habit of removing /etc/kderc
<nmorse> Thanks, Riddell
<Riddell> kopete fix is in the ubuntu hoary-updates 
<nmorse> Yeah I got that one, but what was the kaffeine fix?
<uniq> *hint* the .changes files :)
<othernoob> mmh, i just burned a cd and k3b gave me a message saying that the burner or the medium doesn't support 20x, so it's switching down to 16x. but it's a 52x24x52x cdrw and a 48x cd-r ?
<Riddell> nmorse: stop it being so horribly crashy I think
<nmorse> That's good, hopefully the save stream function will work now too
<nmorse> Yep, save stream seems to work
<Diablo-D3> othernoob: sounds like its not a 48x cdr
<Diablo-D3> othernoob: and you got jipped
<Diablo-D3> hell, I've bought spindles of 52x... and they were really only 40x
<Diablo-D3> k3b refuses to burn faster than what the cd says... no matter what the box they came in says.
<Diablo-D3> And Thats A Good Thing (tm)
<othernoob> Diablo-D3: mmh, could it be that only a few cdr's in a spindle are not 48x? 
<Diablo-D3> othernoob: if so, you still got screwed
<Diablo-D3> they should _always always always always always_ be from the same batch
<othernoob> Diablo-D3: cause i've used others and they were working with 48x and also in win with nero there was no prob and neither in fc3
<Diablo-D3> nero sucks, btw
<othernoob> and in fc3 i also used k3b..with cdr's from the same spindle :/
<Diablo-D3> worst cd burner ever
<Diablo-D3> and fc3 probably patched k3b and/or cdrecord to burn faster than recommended
<othernoob> heh, nero worked for me the few times i used it
* Diablo-D3 fucking hates nero
<othernoob> why 
<Pupeno> Was FLAC support dropped from KDE Audio CD ?
<Diablo-D3> Pupeno: kde audio cd does what?
<othernoob> Diablo-D3 why do you hate nero ?
<Diablo-D3> its horrible horrible quality
<Diablo-D3> and they love to bundle nero with cd burners, and lock the copy of nero to the cd burner
<Pupeno> Diablo-D3: provide, thru KIO a convenient way to access data in CDs as Ogg Vorbis, MP3, Wav, ISO, and... well, FLAC was available on Gentoo on KDE 3.3, but it's not on KDE 3.4 on Kubuntu.
<Diablo-D3> Pupeno: Im not sure what provides the service BUT
<Diablo-D3> Pupeno: if its done through gstreamer, install gstreamer0.8-flac
<Choubaka> gstreamer is gnome stuff I think
<Pupeno> nah, it doesn't have anything to do with gstreamer.
<othernoob> Diablo-D3 heh, they also used to bundle WinOnCD with burners...and that wasn't much better than nero either
<Diablo-D3> Choubaka: not quite
<Choubaka>  you mean like dragging the tracks from konqueror?
<Diablo-D3> gstreamer is a freedesktop project
<Choubaka> and ripping them as Ogg/foo in the process?
<Choubaka> Diablo-D3: ah.
<Pupeno> which is gnome stuff... ;)
<Diablo-D3> and lots of kde stuff use gstreamer
<Diablo-D3> and kde4 is dropping arts in favor of using eithe gstreamer, a kde gstreamer wrapper, or a gstreamer clone
<Choubaka> !
<Choubaka> <3
<Pupeno> Ok, FLAC wasn't droped I'm told, so, it's either I'm missing to install something, or what's more likely, nobody packaged it.
<Choubaka> maybe it's in universe?
<Diablo-D3> gstreamer0.8-flac is in universe afaik
<Pupeno> Choubaka: I don't think this piece of KDE can be packaged separately, if it's compiled in, it should be on kcontrol, if it's not, it can be added (there's no plug in mechanism there AFAIK).
<Choubaka> that sounds stupid :/
<Pupeno> Choubaka: what sounds stupid ?
<Diablo-D3> you do realize kde is modular, right?
<Choubaka> I thought so too.
<Diablo-D3> Pupeno: where the hell is this in kcontrol?
<Pupeno> Diablo-D3: yes ? tell me how do you package the help menu of KWord separately.
<Pupeno> Diablo-D3: use the search tab, and type audiocd
<Diablo-D3> hmm
<Diablo-D3> I dont have a flac tab either
<Pupeno> Diablo-D3: I'm not being an ass, I don't remember where it is, I just use the search tab, always.
* Diablo-D3 thwacks Pupeno 
<Diablo-D3> I found it already
<Pupeno> According to thiago on #kde it can be packaged separately.
<Diablo-D3> let me look
<Diablo-D3> I dont see any package for it
* Pupeno neither
<Pupeno> I was about to report it, is bugzilla.ubuntu.com the right place ?
<Diablo-D3> no
<Diablo-D3> launchpad is
<Pupeno> Ok, http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php points to ubuntu's bugzilla, maybe it shouldn't ?
<Pupeno> Diablo-D3: where do I find launchpad ?
<Diablo-D3> google for it
<Diablo-D3> probably something like launchpad.ubuntu.org
<Pupeno> It only says: The Warty Tracking Bugzilla has moved to https://bugzilla.no-name-yet.com/.
<Diablo-D3> lemme go look
<Diablo-D3> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone
<Pupeno> ubuntu.com ? let's see. :D
<_blaz> hello
<_blaz> can i get someone to help me with something?
<uniq> if you tell us what something is, maybe.
<_blaz> about dvd shrink 3.2
<_blaz> i install it successfully
<_blaz> but whet i click on open button i can't browse
<uniq> I don't know anything about dvd shrink.. 
<_blaz> ok
<uniq> maybe someone else here does.
<nmorse> can anyone connect to a groupchat in jabber in the updated version of kopete?
<_blaz> alot of people are here, probably someone knows
<Tm_T> am I tired or is it just lack of caffeine
<nmorse> Dvd Shrink, like to make DVD's smaller by cutting out features so you can burn them to normal DVDs?
<_blaz> i use not the version 3.0 but it doesn't have the option to make output file as .iso
<_blaz> yes
<_blaz> it is a great app
<nmorse> I read a review of it in PC Magazine this summer
<nmorse> Or was that the summer before?
<nmorse> Anyway, it looked promising
<_blaz> it is
<_blaz> and it is very simple
<_blaz> i'm quite a new user to linux and i'm not familliar with some things
<nmorse> Where did you get DVD Shrink?
<_blaz> well, alot of things
<_blaz> you can download it from official page
<_blaz> it is free
<_blaz> but you can only download the 3.2 version
<nmorse> So no one here can connect to a Jabber chat using Kopete?
<Pupeno> nmorse: I can.
<osh> Anyone running java on their machine. Is there a kubuntu-controlled java in some repo somewhere?
<_blaz> not me
<nmorse> I found out what my problem was, kopete sets priority while gaim doesn't
<nmorse> Couldn't connect to chat rooms with kopete while gaim was running
<nmorse> For once, Kopete has a feature gaim doesn't
<Riddell> nmorse: goes gaim have emticon themes with KHotNewStuff?
<Tm_T> this is not funny, my kaffeine is still crashy
<nmorse> KHotNewStuff?
<nmorse> I'd settle for Kopete figuring out that a groupchat should show the $nick only, not the jabber@conference.jabber.org/$nick
<Riddell> nmorse: downloadable
<nmorse> Hmm, I must learn more of this KHotNewStuff
<[ADULT_SWIM] > anyone know if the coppermine cpu uses scaling?
<nmorse> Doubtful
<nmorse> That's a PII, right?
<nmorse> or was that the P3?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > celeron
<[ADULT_SWIM] > 1.0ghz
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i'm trying to figure out why my cpu usage values seem higher than normal
<[ADULT_SWIM] > my cpu used to idel @ between 3-5%
<[ADULT_SWIM] > now it's 19-29% :(
<[ADULT_SWIM] > and it's bugging me out
<nmorse> Is a cron job running?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i'm worried about excessive strain when running programs
<[ADULT_SWIM] > whats that?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > and how to tell?
<nmorse> Open Konsole, then type 'ps -e | grep cron'
<nmorse> Or use a system monitor and check what process takes that much
<[ADULT_SWIM] > 6339 ?        00:00:00 cron
<nmorse> How are you checking your idle percentage?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > top
<[ADULT_SWIM] > and gkrellm
<[ADULT_SWIM] > but i can't use kubuntu because it won't mount my software raid 1
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i have it though ^_^
<nmorse> Right, so you're using top and gkrellm to check it?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > yea
<nmorse> We need to get a real system monitor running here
<[ADULT_SWIM] > ooook??
<[ADULT_SWIM] > thought gkrellm was
<[ADULT_SWIM] > and top was
<nmorse> K Menu -> System -> System Monitor
<nmorse> If you have the GNOME one, that's where it is
<[ADULT_SWIM] > what am i looking for?
<nmorse> We need something that lists processes by cpu use
<[ADULT_SWIM] > ok have it
<nmorse> Riddell: how do you get the themes through KNewHotStuff? It seems to be pointless little games and stuff
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i'm in ubuntu right now but the problem happens in kubuntu too
<[ADULT_SWIM] > only reason i'm not using kubuntu is cause it can't access my md0
<Riddell> nmorse: I think it's just in subversion, they will take the feed from kde-look.org
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i'm looking through the processes and can't find anything thats (don't know for shure) supposed to be there
<nmorse> Okay, there should be a menu labeled My Processes
<nmorse> Change that to active Processes
<[ADULT_SWIM] > ok done
<nmorse> What's there besides gnome-system-monitor?
<gdh> Hm, when I start KMail and it connects to my self-signed SSL IMAP server, I'm always asked to remember the setting Session only or Forever... but I am always asked next reboot even if I press Forever...
<[ADULT_SWIM] > it varys
<nmorse> Yeah, but what usually comes up?
<nmorse> Just artsd and konversation, etc.?
<nmorse> and kicker
<tuneout_> alright, im trying to install Kubuntu, and it boots up till the part where it says "checking if image is initramfs..." and it's hanging there, and last time it ended up with a kernel panic
<[ADULT_SWIM] > something called x
<tuneout_> any idea what's up?
<nmorse> Yeah, don't worry about that
<[ADULT_SWIM] > and jkrellm sucked 100% just a few secs ago
<[ADULT_SWIM] > and then it did again
<nmorse> Alright, go back to All Processes
<[ADULT_SWIM] > wonder why?
<nmorse> then check cron and hit More Info
<[ADULT_SWIM] > ok done
<nmorse> Does it say sleeping?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > yes
<nmorse> Okay, it's not cron
<nmorse> Has this only been happening since you installed gkrellm (or updated it?)
<[Piratez] > can someone tell me what the equivalent of 'arial' on windows is for linux besides 'any' sans-serif font; the cloest matching one
<[ADULT_SWIM] > no
<nmorse> When did it start?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > it happend after i changed my name and or updated the kernal
<[ADULT_SWIM] > it used to be shane@ubuntu
<[Piratez] > http://piratez.ath.cx/temp/SmartFTP_Konqueror.png
<[ADULT_SWIM] > now it's shane@foamy
<nmorse> Okay, so you updated the kernel and then this happened?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > yes
<[ADULT_SWIM] > thats what i'm thinking
<othernoob> why does it want to install libsensors3 if i want to remove ksensors, lm-sensors, sensord?
<nmorse> What kernel did you update it to?
<nmorse> And for what reason?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > um because ubuntu said to update it
<nmorse> Okay
<[ADULT_SWIM] > there was an icon in the systray
<nmorse> I couldn't even get that one to install, gave module errors
<[ADULT_SWIM] >    	 	 	 	 	 	 		 	   >linux-image-2.6.10-5-386  
<nmorse> In the systray?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > well it was by the clock
<nmorse> What program does that to tell you about updates?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > something with ubuntu looks like a red round dot
<nmorse> And why don't we have one for KDE on Kubuntu?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > you know i wonderd the same thing
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i thought it was a nifty feature
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i like kubuntu but it won't work right
<[ADULT_SWIM] > sence i put software raid 1 on it
<othernoob> nmorse: isn't that a gnome feature ?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i like the features and functionality
<[ADULT_SWIM] > seems more powerfull than kubuntu-desktop
<[ADULT_SWIM] > ubuntu-desktop even
<nmorse> othernoob: hence why I asked why we don't have one for kubuntu
<nmorse> GNOME simply can't touch KDE, if you ask me
<[ADULT_SWIM] > beats me wish we did
<nmorse> It may just be that KDE was on 2.0 when GNOME was in Alpha
<kay> Evening
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i like KDE but it won't touch raid 1
<[ADULT_SWIM] > can't access any harddrives
<nmorse> KDE doesn't care about raid
<[ADULT_SWIM] > in kubuntu
<Tm_T> argh, my eyes!
<[ADULT_SWIM] > well it seems to
<nmorse> If Kubuntu won't do it, I don't know why Ubuntu does
<othernoob> nmorse: i must say, im impressed by kde, i had gnome before on fc3 and it was uh..well it's gone ;)
<[ADULT_SWIM] > good question lol
<[ADULT_SWIM] > but any idea why it would screw with my cpu?
<nmorse> No, but kernel updates can do that I guess
<nmorse> I've had kernels screw up X, etc.
<[ADULT_SWIM] > wow
<[ADULT_SWIM] > <-----is now afraid to update
<nmorse> Yeah, it happens sometimes, mostly when you compile your own and don't listen to the HOWTOs
<[ADULT_SWIM] > scary
<nmorse> Don't be afraid to update ever
<[ADULT_SWIM] > why if it's gonna mess up my box 
<othernoob> nmorse: why does it want to install libsensors3 if i want to remove ksensors, lm-sensors, sensord? 
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i worked hard to make it the way i wanted and to learn the little i know of linux i don't want to lose it all because of a stupid update that messes with my hardware
<nmorse> well, did you compile your own kernel for the raid support?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i diden't
<[ADULT_SWIM] > ubuntu has raid suppoert
<nmorse> You may need to file a bug report, I'd check in #ubuntu
<[ADULT_SWIM] > software raid anyway
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i did
<[ADULT_SWIM] > just wondering if anyone knew if that was the problem the update
<foodcoman> Double check in ubuntu forum also. There is additional eyes over there.
<[ADULT_SWIM] > ok will do thank you for your help
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i do have a question though for the kubuntu side of things
<[ADULT_SWIM] > when i go into(in win would be called my computer) and click on the hard drive
<[ADULT_SWIM] > it tells me that the drive is not mounted
<[ADULT_SWIM] > any ideas
<[ADULT_SWIM] > something about fstab
<Tm_T> yup
<[ADULT_SWIM] > any idea how to fix it?
<Tm_T> your drive is not mounted, so mount it ;p
<nmorse> othernoob: I have no idea why, might be a packaging problem
<[ADULT_SWIM] > i try to but it still gives error
<Tm_T> [ADULT_SWIM] : give me presice error
<othernoob> nmorse: do you think it's safe to do it anyway ?
<[ADULT_SWIM] > let me switch i'll show you error
<nmorse> oh probably
<Tm_T> hmm
<nmorse> Then just do an apt-get remove libsensors3 afterwards
<Church_of_FoamY> ok
<Church_of_FoamY> it's me just switched
<Church_of_FoamY> Could not mount device.
<Church_of_FoamY> The reported error was:
<Church_of_FoamY> mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Church_of_FoamY> woops
<Church_of_FoamY> the way ubuntu sees the 2 drives is as one
<Church_of_FoamY> because of the software raid
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> so add that device to fstab
<Church_of_FoamY> ad what though
<Tm_T> heh
<Church_of_FoamY> it sees 2 single drives there configured as 1 software raid 1 drive
<Tm_T> yeah
<Church_of_FoamY> ok i know somehow i'm missing somethinglol
<Church_of_FoamY> but my linux for dummies book don't cover this lol
<Tm_T> so you wan't to mount a partition which is actually raid(ed) ?
<Church_of_FoamY> yes
<Church_of_FoamY> ok heres something new
<Church_of_FoamY> i just discoverd it
<Tm_T> try "sudo mount /dev/foo /destination/
<Tm_T> "
<Church_of_FoamY> i click on the drive hit ok
<Tm_T> and?
<Church_of_FoamY> it contiues into a blank screen and than i hit the up arrow 
<Church_of_FoamY> and i can go backwards through the directorys
<Tm_T> ...
<Church_of_FoamY> but it dosen't show up as 1 drive
<Church_of_FoamY> i just got into both of them by the same method
<othernoob> i also want to remove openoffice 1.1 and when i do it, it wants to remove kubuntu-desktop 0.4 ..is that normal ?
<nmorse> No, no it shouldn't be at least, othernoob
<Tm_T> hmm
<Church_of_FoamY> this is definatly a conindrum
<nmorse> Do you have any other repos than the ones that Kubuntu uses by default?
<Church_of_FoamY> who me?
<Tm_T> actually kubuntu-desktop have dependency to OO.o ?
<othernoob> mmh, i just want to install OO 2 ..
<Tm_T> othernoob: then install it
<othernoob> because OO1.1 can't read my files for some reason
<othernoob> Tm_T will it simply update OO1.1 or install OO2 so that i have OO1.1+2?
<nmorse> Why does kubuntu-desktop depend on OO.o?
<nmorse> othernoob: both will be installed
<Pupeno> How do I change my default console editor (from nano) to vim ?
<nmorse> But OO.o 2 requires you install every program seperately
<othernoob> nmorse: which is exactly why i want to get rid of 1.1 first
<Church_of_FoamY> could the problem be that kubuntu dosen't see the 2 hd's has one?
<nmorse> Shouldn't kubuntu-desktop depend on KOffice?
<Church_of_FoamY> i'm worried that may cause the hard drives to not stay synced
<nmorse> I really prefer KOffice anyway, as it's workspace shell is very nice
<nmorse> and I never like MS Office anyway, which OO.o is very much like
<nmorse> s/like/liked/
<othernoob> i'll give KOffice a try some time, but am used to OO
<nmorse> KOffice also has a real database (not OO.o Base, which is worthless), and vector drawing, etc.
<nmorse> and it also does flowcharts (if you're the Visio type)
<nmorse> It's like Sodipodi, Visio, and OO all rolled into one workspace
<nmorse> And wrapped in the lovely KDE native widgets I love so much
<Church_of_FoamY> any idea about my prob?
<othernoob> a friend of mine uses it on SuSE 9.1 and he had problems printing out diff fonts in the same text, which is why i haven't bothered testing it yet
<nmorse> Really? That sounds like a PS issue.
<othernoob> well. he then installed OO and had no probs 
<nmorse> Hmm. That sounds like an interesting bug.
<DefHandz> x11drv: Can't open display:
<DefHandz> x11drv: Can't open display: I get this error in Konsole while trying to install in Cedega. I type cedega SteamInstall.exe
<Church_of_FoamY> just one last question nmorse
<nmorse> fire away
<Church_of_FoamY> should i be worried about the cpu idling that high
<nmorse> Yeah, I would be
<Church_of_FoamY> ok thank you
<nmorse> Not that it'll kill your hardware
<nmorse> But that everything else will be slowed down tremendously
<Church_of_FoamY> it's a programming isshue
<Church_of_FoamY> i know i've noticed
<nmorse> You should try reverting to the original kernel
<Church_of_FoamY> kill the raid?
<Church_of_FoamY> or revert back to before the updates
<Church_of_FoamY> to kill the raid i would have to reformat
<nmorse> Revert to the kernel before the updates
<nmorse> Should be easy enough to do
<Church_of_FoamY> you can fo that?!!!
<Church_of_FoamY> sweet
<frank_> has anyone tried installing kaffeine from breezy?  that package wants to remove locales and other packages that I don't think should be removed!
<Church_of_FoamY> can you tell me how or point me in a direction that will tell me?
<nmorse> Yeah, it's easy enough to downgrade packages, even kernels
<Church_of_FoamY> sweet
<Church_of_FoamY> thats the best news i herd all day
<nmorse> We just need the original .deb package, and a quick glance at 'man dpkg'
<Church_of_FoamY> thank you linux god
<Church_of_FoamY> ok how to do?
<Church_of_FoamY> cause i don't know what the original was
<Church_of_FoamY> <----likes this ubuntu/kubuntu cause it just works.
<nmorse> Like I said, first we need the new kernel image
<Church_of_FoamY> ok
<nmorse> or old kernel package, really
<Church_of_FoamY> i installed it off a cd
<Church_of_FoamY> the ubuntu hoary 5.04 cd
<Church_of_FoamY> if thats where it got form
<nmorse> Okay, do you still have the CD?
<Church_of_FoamY> hell ya you think i'd loos a decent peace of programming lol
<Church_of_FoamY> right here in my hand
<nmorse> Ok, put it in, mount it, and then in Konsole, do a 'find /media/cdrom/ -iname linux-image*'
<Church_of_FoamY> now what linux image thingy am i looking for?
<kay> that is what they call the kernel like
<Church_of_FoamY> binary-i386?
<nmorse> It's a Celeron Coppermine, right?
<Church_of_FoamY> or the debian installer?
<Church_of_FoamY> yes
<Church_of_FoamY> 1.oghx
<Church_of_FoamY> ghz even
<nmorse> So that's a P3-based Celeron
<Church_of_FoamY> yes i think so
<nmorse> So install the linux-image-2.6.10-5-686
<Church_of_FoamY> ok how?
<nmorse> dpkg -i $pathtofile/linux-image-2.6.10-5-686-ubuntusomething.deb
<nmorse> Note: not copy and pasteable, too many people try that with my useless pseudo-commands
<Church_of_FoamY> sarching for the path
<nmorse> preface that dpkg with sudo too
<Church_of_FoamY> ok
<Church_of_FoamY> looking for it
<Church_of_FoamY> it keeps poping these little mounting boxes up
<nmorse> Okay
<Church_of_FoamY> it dosen't see it for some reason
<Church_of_FoamY> any idea of where it might be on the cd?
<nmorse> Did you try that find command I put up there?
<nmorse> find /media/cdrom/ -iname linux-image* ?
<Church_of_FoamY> :( 
<Church_of_FoamY> getting scared 
<nmorse> That's ok
<nmorse> find /media/crom/ -iname *kernel*
<Tm_T> sleep ->
<Pupeno> What should I do to get a video to play when kaffeine reports this error: "A problem occur while loading a library or a decoder: wmvdmod.dll" ?
<_sophie> Hi all, kunbuntu user for 24 hours and counting I ditch Suse
<Church_of_FoamY> linux-image-2.6.10-5-686?
<Church_of_FoamY> i found it but kinda half manualy
<_sophie> And I've got 1000'S of questions
<nmorse> Pupeno: are the win32codecs installed?
<Church_of_FoamY> ok i found the matching image
<Pupeno> nmorse: I don't think so, how do I get them ?
<_sophie> Pupeno: how do I install java and a firefox plugin
<nmorse> that's it. Install it, Church_of_FoamY
<Church_of_FoamY> should i drag it to my desktop to make it easyer?
<_sophie> Pupeno: Mplayer package
<nmorse> use the gcjwebplugin, sophie
<Pupeno> nmorse: ok, but, which package is it ?
<_sophie> uilding dependency tree... Done
<_sophie> E: Couldn't find package gcjwebplugin
<Church_of_FoamY> ok i moved the image to the desktop
<Church_of_FoamY> whats the way to install it again
<nmorse> dpkg -i packagename.deb
<Church_of_FoamY> cool
<nmorse> did it work?
<nmorse> Pupeno: w32codecs is the package you're looking for
<_sophie> Pupeno: Maybe I don't have apt-get pointing to a repository but I have very litle packages
<_sophie> Pupeno: What are you using
<Church_of_FoamY> it's not a .deb it's a folder
<Pupeno> nmorse: I can't find it with synaptic, in which repository  is it ?
<Pupeno> _sophie: mh ?
<nmorse> Hmm, good question, hang on
<nmorse> marrilat, Pupeno
<nmorse> Church_of_FoamY, what's in that directory?
<Church_of_FoamY> 1 sec
<nmorse> the unofficial FAQ's Kplayer entry needs updating
<nmorse> I have both Kaffeine and Kplayer installed
<nmorse> then again, mine's from marillat
<nmorse> be back later
#kubuntu 2005-05-31
<nmorse> Got to go pick up newspapers and eat Chinese
<Church_of_FoamY> kk
<Church_of_FoamY> damnit
<membreya> aside from Konqueror and Firefox..what browsers do people recommend? bearing in mind I run an amd64
<transgress> nothing?
<membreya> :P
<transgress> why do you need anything else?
<membreya> rendering problems....that and some sites that I visit that use javascript appear to lock up ..but they just take ages to respond (ie web based SMS)
<judax> you could try mozilla, but I find that what Konq can't do FF usually takes care of, but that is my mileage.  Opera is an option, but I never got hooked on Opera
<closure> is breezy out?
<closure> i just got a linux image update
<KaiL_> and?
<closure> err upgrade
<KaiL_> that's a security update
<closure> well i figured it might mean breezy was out
<closure> that it could be time to change the repo's
<membreya> judax: opera doesn't have a 64bit version
<KaiL_> uhm, breezy will be out in October
<closure> ok
<KaiL_> you know, that hoary is only a month old? ;)
<closure> i thought we were on a 6 month release thing
<closure> no way
<KaiL_> closure: we are :)
<judax> you don't have to run *everything* in 64-bit :)
<closure> i've been using this shit for lik 5 months
<KaiL_> http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=02533#0 << hoary final
<closure> KaiL_, you a damn lie
<membreya> judax: chrooting defeats the purpose of having a pure 64bit distro :P
<closure> >8-P
<KaiL_> ok, 1 1/2 month
<timlinux_> hi I am trying to install kdelibs4-dev, but apt complains : kdelibs4-dev: Depends: kdelibs4 (= 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3) but 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1 is to be installed etc. How do I get it installed? Its a relatively fresh virgin install of kubuntu...
<closure> KaiL_, how come your script got taken out of the topic? people still come and ask about tha
<closure> t
<judax> membreya: true, I have an AMD 64 system myself, but have not dedicated it yet
<KaiL_> timlinux_: do a apt-get upgrade before
<Pupeno> How do I change my default console editor (from nano) to vim ?
<KaiL_> closure: afaik not any more since today morning
<KaiL_> ....or??????????
<timlinux_> Pupeno: export EDITOR=vim
<Pupeno> thanks
<timlinux_> KaiL_: my box is already upgraded & up to date
<KaiL_> closure: or even better, use the source in the topic as a solution :)
<KaiL_> timlinux_: uhm, then you should have kdelibs .....ubuntu3.1
<timlinux_> KaiL_: I have :  ii  kdelibs4       3.4.0-0ubuntu3 KDE core libraries .... I'm trying to get the kdelibs-dev installed
<KaiL_> ...so not updated ;)
<timlinux_> 3.1?
<KaiL_> there's kdelibs4-3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1 in hoary-security
<KaiL_> 7me loves this version numbers, really ;)
<timlinux_> hmm so why doesnt it come through with my apt-get upgrade I wonder
<KaiL_> try dist-upgrade
<KaiL_> shouldn't be it, but who knows..:)
<timlinux_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<KaiL_> you have hoary-security enabled in sources.list? ;)
<timlinux_> yes
<KaiL_> hoary-updates too?
<KaiL_> hmm, both in security - that's silly
<timlinux_> yep
<timlinux_> I uncommented all availabel repos in default sources list
<KaiL_> hard way:
<KaiL_> apt-get install kdelibs4
<timlinux_> kdelibs4 is already the newest version.
<timlinux_> all I want is to write a manky little applet in kdevelop :-(
<KaiL_> silly
<timlinux_> KaiL_: Im mystified 
* KaiL_ doesn't understand that
<timlinux_> KaiL_: if I try do it in aptitude (which I hate but thats a different matter), it tries to *downgrade* kdelibs4 and rip out half the packages in my system
<KaiL_> downgrade kdelibs4 to ubuntu3?
<timlinux_> KaiL_: Im not sure
<Mez> anyone in here?
<frank> sometimes...
<Mez> the kubuntu CD for install
<Diablo-D3> no ones here
<Mez> I'm assuming it just installs KDE not gnome?
<KaiL_> yes
<Mez> not kde and gnome *
<frank> Mez, yeah
<Mez> thats ok
<Mez> kde is purdy
<Mez> but can be slow...
<Mez> I'm torn whether i want KDE or gnome
<frank> I tried gnome at first and switched to kde
<Mez> kde = shineh and good looking
<frank> KDE is as fast as gnome for me
<Mez> but the windows seem to take ages to load
<Mez> vbut then i had gnome + kde installed thn (installed kubuntu off gnome base)
<frank> that's what I did too
<Mez> does it still run the same?
<frank> what do you mean?
<Mez> I mean well
<Mez> I trid it and it seemed a bit slow
<Mez> but it's shineh and all
<frank> I have lots of ram and a good cpu, maybe thats why I don't really see a difference in speed
<Mez> ^memstats
<Mez> [ep]  RAM Usage: 460MB/512MB ( [|||||:]  89.9% ) - Pagefile: 401MB/1.22GB ( [||::::]  32.15% ) - Virtual: 53.4MB/2.00GB ( [::::::]  2.61% )
<Mez> ^cpu
<Mez> [ep]  CPU(s): 1-AMD , 2166MHz, 256KB (x86 Family 6 Model 8 Stepping 1)
<frank> I have a gig of ram and run the amd64 version of ubuntu which I heard is faster than the x86 version
<Mez> *shrugS*
<Mez> well i dont have a pc that good
<frank> :)
<Mez> wanna buy me one?
<Mez> :P
<Mez> '_)
<transgress> mez you suck.  don't do that.
<Mez> dont do what ?
<transgress> mirc colors
<Mez> lol
<Mez> shame no ops
<Mez> It's auto as part of this script
<transgress> well turn the stupid shit off... a linux channel is no place for windows spam
<Mez> woah, wait a minute. I was tryiong to show someone some stats in the quickest way possible
<Mez> I'm running windows at the moment cause I HAVE to.
<Mez> not becuas ei want to
<KaiL_> <Mez> well i dont have a pc that good << lol?
<KaiL_> what do you want? 
<KaiL_> that's above 2GHz...
<judax> sometimes you are at work, with only a windows box available, and you still want to chat about your linux at home
<Mez> huh KaiL_?
<Mez> well said judax
<Mez> yeah I mean... I dont have a AMD 64 ;)
<KaiL_> 2166MHz is written there
<KaiL_> ah, ok
<Mez> hmm
<KaiL_> KDE is fast even on a K6-2/500
<Mez> kynaptic... i saw irt briefly while using KDE on top of Gnome.
<Mez> does it have a "search" feature?
<Mez> K6-2 ?
<KaiL_> kynaptic? well, use the gnome one (synaptic)
<KaiL_> yes
<Mez> arent K6 like - ht processors afore the AMD Athlon XPs
<KaiL_> bingo
<transgress> chatting about your windows box doesn't involve adding colors and shit that many of us can't even read ... sorry to sound rude, but it's annoying.
<KaiL_> before the Athlon "Thunderbird" before the original "K7" Athlon :)
<Mez> transgress... from a windows box
<KaiL_> ....from 1998 or so
<Mez> so why does KDE runn faster on that then
<transgress> err yes... from
<Mez> lmao
<Mez> well - to be fair...
<Mez> why not use Xchat...
<Mez> which CAN red the colours
<transgress> because i like irssi
<Mez> and i guess most people here would be using
<Diablo-D3> Mez: because they dont?
<transgress> and i shouldn't have to deal with mirc shit in a linux channel
<KaiL_> colors in chats are 99% of the time useless
<transgress> Mez: you guess wrong... this is a kubuntu channel... it's not a kde package...
<Mez> isnt it?
<Mez> I thought xchat came as default with both
<transgress> no
<transgress> it's built with gtk
<KaiL_> << xchat with disabled fonts
<KaiL_> :)
* Mez shrugs
<KaiL_> eh
<KaiL_> disabled colors
<Mez> to be fair...
<Mez> I normally just set a channel +S if I'm on it
<Mez> which i assumed this would be
<KaiL_> +S is filter colors?
<Mez> I dont even realise the thg uses colours
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> normally
<Mez> S = Strips mIRC color codes [o] 
<Mez> c = Block messages containing mIRC color codes [o] 
<KaiL_> we didn't need it until now :)
<transgress> mmm sounds like +c would be better
<transgress> and to be fair...
<KaiL_> transgress: +c is anoying, really
<transgress> the enter key isn't punctuation, and it's unfair to ask an entire channel to do something to suit _your_ needs
<KaiL_> why not silently fix this "problem"? ;)
<Mez> w00
<judax> transgress: that is exactly what you are asking...
<Mez> someones picking on me in a chat room yay
<transgress> i'm not asking an entire channel
<transgress> i'm asking 1 user
<transgress> to suit the needs of many in the channel
<KaiL_> I always wonder, why so many users can't just ignore those colors silently?
<KaiL_> eigher technically or mentally
<Mez> yeah, espescially seeing as... well... when they're used
<transgress> not sure how to in irssi... and i can't read them half the time in irssi...
<Mez> they're rarely used purposely to piss people off
<Mez> they're just spurious output from a script
<KaiL_> mosts scripts are also made to piss people off :p
<Mez> lol
<Mez> true
<Mez> but that script was to provide information
<transgress> because 2ghz, 512 megs of ram is hard to type
<Mez> ok, it probably does piss people off ;) but i barel use it
<Mez> it is when i cant rememebr what config this PC is.
<Mez> seeing as i'm regularly using that many differnt PCs that I cant remmeber which one has whcih config
<Mez> oh, another question.... using KDE... whats the easiest way to set Firefox as the default browser instead of Konqueror
<transgress> kcontrol
<Mez> (even though FF looked fugly in KDE earlier - i guess that was cause ti was built for gtk)
<KaiL_> Mez: I was once admin for >>50 Computers and knew each configuration by mind, if you only told be the hostname :)
<KaiL_> so baaaaaaad excuse
<Mez> KaiL_... I'm lazy, I'm tired...
<KaiL_> personally I have currently 5 ;)
<transgress> eh that's what i thought too, but figured i'd just let it slide
<Mez> I could probably work out what it was... but lazyness overcomes
<KaiL_> at least that's NOT an "old computer"
<KaiL_> "old computer" is maybe a Pentium Classic (remember, what that is?)
<Mez> lol
<Mez> ah
<Mez> I remember trying to run Redhat 7 on my old233 MHz laptop
<Mez> lmao
<KaiL_> RAM?
<frank> Every second line is black in ark . Anyone else have this problem? fix?
* KaiL_ not
<transgress> is it perhaps your theme frank?
<frank> I tried different themes with the same result
* Mez burns a kubuntu CD
<Mez> when iturn i'll be in kubuntu hopefully
<Razor-X> hey
<Tezkah> hi
<transgress> hey anyone know the repo to install baghira?
<KaiL_> universe has at least the kwin part
<transgress> ah okay neat
<DiabloD3> I hate baghira
<DiabloD3> ugliest. theme. ever.
<transgress> did i ask your opinion on it?
<sirk> transgress, rephrase.
<DiabloD3> transgress: PLASTIK FOREVER!
<sirk> "did I remove my cock from your mouth??"
<DiabloD3> VIVA LA PLASTIQUE!
<closure> baghira > *
<closure> >8-)
<NTolerance> baghira is sweet
<transgress> there any other themes in apt?
<NTolerance> the only theme i've seen so far that has mouseover highlighting on the taskbar
<NTolerance> transgress:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30818
<transgress> thanks NTolerance 
<Snuffa> Sup
<incubii> awesome i can use an irc client through th eproxy now
* incubii dances
<Church_of_FoamY> anyone know how to get clamav?
<incubii> is that antivirus software ?
<incubii> fine then , lol
<Tezkah> antivirus?  what is that?
<Tezkah> does it just disable sudo? =)
<incubii> lol
<incubii> maybe its an antivirus server software to scan shit comming into the network
<incubii> i really dont know
<incubii> ive never used antivirus
<incubii> :D
<incubii> or firewalsl
<incubii> lol
<Tezkah> I use both on Windows
<Tezkah> it gets annoying
<Tezkah> especially when it conflicts with Windows itself
<incubii> lol
<incubii> conflicts in windows?
<incubii> never ! :O
<Tezkah> heh
<Tezkah> its mostly just a buggy Antivirus
<Tezkah> but most are
<Tezkah> ZoneAlarm Firewall + Antivirus = wonderful integration into Windows!
<Tezkah> for example, it forces Windows to wait while it loads during startup
<incubii> windows does an ok job when you set it up correctly
<Tezkah> and causes a wonderful bug where Outlook opens over and over 
<Tezkah> yeah
<incubii> lol
<Tezkah> http://people.uleth.ca/~ryan.reamsbottom2/outlooknotsogood.png
<Tezkah> thats what ZoneAlarm was doing with Outlook
<Tezkah> not good =\
<Tezkah> mostly a problem with the antivirus, not windows itself
<Tezkah> but with GNU/Linux, you don't need to use antivirus...
<incubii> rofl
<Tezkah> so nice
<incubii> now thats funny
<Tezkah> yeah, I couldn't screenshot the other half of the list
<Tezkah> which was some zonealarm process
<incubii> almost as funny as remotely lauchin 400 IE processes
<Tezkah> because it froze
<incubii> lol
<incubii> least it wasnt in win98
<incubii> ;)
<Tezkah> heh
<Tezkah> only funny if you're not the owner
<Tezkah> or just goofing around
<incubii> is it my fault the people in my diploma calls have no idea how to lock a box down?
<incubii> it was just beggin for me to do it
<incubii> class*
<transgress> anyone in here ever run hurd?
<Tezkah> run it? no
<Tezkah> run from it? yes
<incubii> i use to jump hurd.....les
<firasR> hi all
<e-guru> does anybody know how many watts of power can a laptop mini-pci slot can provide?
<firasR> for some reason I can't edit my Kmenu any more, I can make changes, add new items, press save but nothing changes, it was working just fine earlier
<firasR> anyone seen such a problem ?
<e-guru> firasR: maybe a permissions problem?
<e-guru> firasR: do you have write permission to there?
<firasR> e-guru:  to ~/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu ?
<firasR> e-guru:  perms are -rw-r--r--  1 firas firas
<firasR> e-guru:  what's strange is that the items I'm entering are there in ~/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu
<firasR> e-guru:  they're not showing up in my Kmenu though
<e-guru> firasR: I dont know but I am not able to save settings to shortcuts unless if I give myself write access
<e-guru> firasR: so I thought it might be similar thing
<firasR> e-guru:  write access ? which files are you reffering to ?
<e-guru> firasR: the settings are in .config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu
<e-guru> firasR: ah sorry :) I didnt see that you said the items are there
<e-guru> firasR: what about restarting? does it help?
<firasR> e-guru:  nope try both logging out & back-in as well as a restart
<firasR> e-guru:  even tried reinstalling kmenuedit
<e-guru> firasR: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-bugs/2005-April/000444.html
<firasR> e-guru:  yeah same problem, no resolution though :)
<e-guru> firasR: actually there is something -> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-305240-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-application+menu-start-225.html
<e-guru> firasR: did you check your applications.menu file?
<e-guru> firasR: do you have this line? <MergeFile>applications-kmenuedit.menu</MergeFile>
<e-guru> firasR: ?
<firasR> e-guru:  sorry just had to run out for a bit
<firasR> e-guru:  nope it's not there, adding it onw
<firasR> now
<firasR> logging out to check it's workin' 
<firasR> brb
<Tm_T> http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/
<Tm_T> \o/
<_luke> hi Tm_T!
<Tm_T> hullo
<lswstyle> hi~~~
<lswstyle> hihi
<shogouki> we have http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/ too :)
<ubuntu> algun espaol
<yay> hi folks :)
<yay> i wanted to install kde on my ubuntu horay
<yay> knowing that my box is not connected to Internet so sudo ... install wont work :'(
<Tm_T> hmm
<yay> is there any tar.gz on the web containing all the kde files so that i can download 'em here and bring 'em home for that machine
<Tm_T> you can burn kubuntu install cd and add it to your apt sources.list
<Tm_T> and then apt-get it :p
<yay> yes, but my internet conexion is so bad :'(
<yay> downloading a whole cd is an utopia
<yay> a clue anyone? :)
<Tm_T> yay: well, you can download ubuntu packages from ubuntu.org
<Tm_T> yay: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<yay> but they are really a lot!! for kde only there are at least hunderds
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> KDE is big one
<pd_> yay, any was the size would be huge
<yay> but downloading one tar.gz file is better than downloading 254986 files
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> yay: you wan't deb packages or sources?
<pd_> yay, i dont think all applications of KDE will come in on tar.gz
<pd_> *one
<yay> yes, but at least the core
<Tm_T> yay: you need only three packages
<Tm_T> for start
<yay> which are..?
<client13> haii alll
<Tm_T> http://docs.kde.org/en/HEAD/kdebase/faq/install.html
<yay> that's what i do everytime on my mdk10.0 and i'm tired of building kde :(
<yay> thanks anyway :)
<Church_of_FoamY> can anyone give me an idea as to why this is happning?
<Church_of_FoamY> http://pastebin.com/289016
<Tm_T> yay: so you need only 3 packages, all others are optional
<spiritz> Church_of_FoamY: are you using kde or gnome?
<Church_of_FoamY> um the default manager is gonme
<Church_of_FoamY> i forgot to pick kde as the default
<spiritz> ok then you need to set up alsa properly
<Church_of_FoamY> gnome
<yay> yes but the building time is so hard to bare :(
<Church_of_FoamY> how do i do that?/
<spiritz> Church_of_FoamY: your problem is very common
<spiritz> Church_of_FoamY: hold on
<Church_of_FoamY> cool
<Tm_T> yay: take same packages from ubuntu site ;)
<Church_of_FoamY> thought i screwed something up
<Tm_T> yay: so you got them precompiled
<yay> which one they are a lot for every tar.gz source file
<Church_of_FoamY> how do i configure the driver properly?
<spiritz> hold on
<Church_of_FoamY> kk
<spiritz> go there : http://ubuntuguide.org/
<spiritz> then look under "Q: How to configure sound to work properly in GNOME?"
<Church_of_FoamY> kk
<spiritz> it should be fine then
<Church_of_FoamY> ok thank you
<Church_of_FoamY> ^_^
<Church_of_FoamY> OpenOffice.org2 anyone know if this is any good?
<spiritz> it's good;
<spiritz> especially the latest beta
<Church_of_FoamY> k
<Church_of_FoamY> cool
<Church_of_FoamY> yay it worked
<Church_of_FoamY> ^_^
<Church_of_FoamY> that ubuntu guide rocks
<Church_of_FoamY> the should make it a bookmark in firefox from install
<Church_of_FoamY> it would probibly save a lot of time on stupid questions lol
<Dull4o4> is the hoary version of kubuntu stable? the first ubuntu release just keep on crashing for me.... 
<Church_of_FoamY> yes
<Church_of_FoamY> i am using it just fine
<Church_of_FoamY> you may want hoary 5.04 thats what i use
<Church_of_FoamY> no problems for me and it beats the hell outta xp
<Dull4o4> does it have "real" kde apps, or are most of them gnome stuff?
<Church_of_FoamY> i think most of the stuff for the kubuntu-desktop is actually kde
<Church_of_FoamY> but i know it has access to the gnome stuff too
<Dull4o4> found a faq... *reading*
<Dull4o4> k...
<Church_of_FoamY> how long does it take for the ubuntu cd's to come in
<Church_of_FoamY> i orderd like a month ago
<Dull4o4> i ordered two months ago :)
<Dull4o4> takes 2 hour do download ;)
<Dull4o4> hehe
<Dull4o4> no wait.. 45 min :)
<yay> did anyone know where i can have some other than ubuntu distro free cd have?
<Dull4o4> what?
<Dull4o4> more than 300 distros are free, just download and burn :P
<yay> yes but what if you're like me in a country where Internet connexion is as slowe as 5kb/s?
<Dull4o4> lol
<Dull4o4> next month i will have 1000KB /s :P
<yay> so? :) :'(
<Dull4o4> fun :)
<yay> Shit!! sorry
<yay> what if you burn a cd and send it to me in exchange of some jazz?
<Dull4o4> jazz sucks ;)
* yay is just wondering...
<yay> deal? :)
<xxenon> yay - what country ??
<yay> humm... algeria
<Dull4o4> how's that a deal if jazz sucks mate? ;)
<xxenon> yay - oh no ...
<yay> oh yes :'(
<yay> i-m-p-o-s-s-i-b-l-e?
<yay> reaaly no way?
<Church_of_FoamY> can you get mozilla thunderbird for kubuntu?
<Riddell> Church_of_FoamY: it's in the ubuntu archives yes
<Church_of_FoamY> yay
<Church_of_FoamY> i like mozilla that evolution is kinda hard to use
<yay> Church_of_FoamY : what? can i help?
<Church_of_FoamY> naw it's just taking me some time to learn how to use it
<Church_of_FoamY> kida alien like i can't empty the trash in evolution lol
<da_bon_bon> i modularised all driver for mouse and keyboard-- now i dunno how to get mouse working -- modprobe sermouse and psmouse wont work.. or do i need to do something else after modprobing them ?
<uniq> da_bon_bon: usb or ps2 mouse? 
<da_bon_bon> uniq: maybe ps2 or serial
<uniq> ok.. then i can't help you right now.. you could check out /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ and look for sane module names.
<mez> the "unnoffical" FAQ for =kubuntu... is it wise to use marillat nstable?
<Tm_T> mez: hmm, yes and no
<Tm_T> mez: if you need "the hot new stuff" then go for it
<Phagocytor> hello
<hussam> Tm_T: I just formatted breezy and reinstalled Hoary. But I forgot where I got splashy the first time. Do you know where I can download it?
<Riddell> mez: unofficially, marillat it works for me
<Tm_T> hussam: hmm, what splashy?
<shogouki> what about google splashy ? -_-
<hussam> Tm_T: it's like bootsplash but does not patch kernel
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> and I supposed to know from where you donwloaded it? ;p
<hussam> Tm_T: no I was just asking it you've heard of it. I didn't mean anything
<Tm_T> just joking ;p
<Tm_T> and no, I have no idea
<firasR> hi everyone
<firasR> e-guru:  u still there ?
<e-guru> firasR: yeah
<e-guru> firasR: I forgot what was your problem :) but did you solve it?
<e-guru> ah yes kmenu
<mousematt> hey
<mousematt> is there a cure for the broken kdelibs-data package in the hoary updates?
<e-guru> firasR: ?
<Riddell> mousematt: new knetworkconf is in hoary-updates
<Riddell> mousematt: you can also use the kubuntu hoary-updates in the /topic for extra fixes
<mousematt> thankyou sir. i have just installed kubuntu - it is fabulous :)
<firasR> e-guru:  not quite solved it, just got around it
<firasR> e-guru:  little radical though
<firasR> e-guru:  i went through all those posts u sent me, helpful by the way, thanks
<mousematt> thankyou for your help everyone :-)
<e-guru> firasR: ok
<firasR> e-guru:  however it refused to work my particular user account, even if i delete my account and home folder and created a new one
<e-guru> firasR: actually at the moment I dont even use kubuntu, thats why I am not so good help :p
<firasR> e-guru:  the only way got things to work was recreate my user account with a different UID ?! 
<e-guru> firasR: perhaps there was something in your user home directory? did you copy the same home directory to new user including the dot filenames and dot directories?
<firasR> e-guru:  no, i created a new user & home directory , didn't copy anything over
<e-guru> firasR: so thats how it works, the problem is not the UID it is something in the home directory of your user
<firasR> e-guru:  at least not until i created that new user with a new uid and finally got kmenuedit working again
<firasR> e-guru:  really weird !
<e-guru> firasR: well, its probably not so weird, depends on what you did to get it broken at first place :)
<firasR> e-guru:  no, even when i deleted my user & home directory, and then created a new user account (same name, and same uid) and logged in, kmenuedit didn't work !
<e-guru> hmm, there must be something else...cant be uid
<firasR> e-guru:  well it was consistent, i completed wiped out my old /home/firas directory ( rm -Rf )
<firasR> e-guru:  but it refused to work, tried it 3 or 4 times just to be sure (same uid = 1000 didn't work, different uid=1001 worked) with both home directories empty
<firasR> e-guru:  i had even uninstalled gnome altogether, tried a gazallion things to no avail
<firasR> e-guru:  everything went haywire after yesterday's update (which included knetworkconf and a few other things)
<firasR> just glad to have my kde working again, can't use gnome for too long before i go back to kde, just wish kubuntu was as stable as ubuntu though 
<e-guru> firasR: anyhow :) I am happy that you solved your problem :)
<e-guru> firasR: I use FreeBSD on my laptop, it is so much easier to manage...but I have kubuntu installed also
<firasR> e-guru:  what laptop r u using? i've got a ThinkPad and Kubuntu's been the best distro to work on my laptop so far
<firasR> e-guru:  never did try FreeBSD or any BSD before though
<e-guru> firasR: I am using fujitsu-siemens, I heard that usb ports stop working after you suspend/resume on thinkpad
<e-guru> firasR: yeah, once you use freebsd long enough, it makes addiction :)
<firasR> e-guru:  yeah they do, have to restart hotplug to get 'em workin' again
<firasR> e-guru:  although (k)ubuntu's the first distro to have suspend/resume work out of the box for me, it's a great relief 
<e-guru> firasR: yeah well, for me only hibernation works with kubuntu, nothing works with freebsd yet :) I am yet to look at it...
<e-guru> firasR: however you could solve your problem with DSDT update
<firasR> e-guru:  how was the HW detection with FreeBSD for ur laptop ? things like sound, video, network, wifi ?
<firasR> e-guru:  i did fiddle with that sometime ago when i was running Gentoo, i'll have to look into it again soon
<e-guru> firasR: everything works, only suspend/resume doesnt work
<e-guru> firasR: you can download freesbie, it is bootable freebsd live cd
<e-guru> firasR: however I dont know if it is good or not....
<e-guru> firasR: I have even changed the cpu voltages on my laptop, it was working 1800mhz at 1.450v, I set to 1.300v instead
<firasR> e-guru:  how's it's package management system compared to apt ?
* mez yawns
<mez> ah
<mez> kubuntu is purdy
<firasR> mez:  it sure is :)
<e-guru> firasR: well, it has ports
<e-guru> firasR: http://www.freebsd.org/ports/
<e-guru> firasR: its quite similar
<e-guru> firasR: although, I might imagine that since it is a little bit different, you might have little problems at first getting adapted
<firasR> e-guru:  isn't that what gentoo's portage system is based on ? if it's anything like it then it should be great
<e-guru> I dont know about gentoo really
<e-guru> but there are over 12000 programs to choose from
<e-guru> firasR: do you have amd or intel cpu ?
<e-guru> oh wait, I think ibm only make intel
<firasR> e-guru:  intel mobile (centrino laptop)
<e-guru> firasR: I have mobile amd athlon xp 2800
<e-guru> 2400
<e-guru> 2400+
<firasR> mine's a measly 1.4 :(
<firasR> although i've got a 1GB of RAM & an 80 GB HD
<KaiL> 1,4GHz is still fast
<e-guru> firasR: I bought this laptop 2 years ago for 1500euro, amd xp2400+ 60gb hdd, 512 ram
<e-guru> cdrw/dvd, it doesnt have wireless but I am going to change the modem with wireless minipci and deploy antennas inside :)
<KaiL> does the fan ever switch off?
<nitwoh> y a des franais, ici ?
<nitwoh> (hello)
<KaiL> nitwoh: #ubuntu-fr :)
<e-guru> KaiL: my fan? it never runs almost
<e-guru> KaiL: I fixed a problem in kubuntu where it was detecting my processor wrong, now it is able to save lots of watts
<KaiL> wow
<firasR> KaiL:  same here
<KaiL> didn't know, this is possible with mobile Athlon XP...
<nitwoh> KaiL: It about invite someone to quit ubuntu-fr for kubuntu-fr, but nobody in kubuntu-fr
<nitwoh> so, we have to manage kde friends on ubuntu-fr. boring
<KaiL> firasR: on Centrino or AMD K8 it's normal :)
<nitwoh> :)
<e-guru> KaiL: what is possible with what?
<firasR> KaiL:  sorry for statin the obvious :)
<KaiL> e-guru: never needing the fan
<e-guru> KaiL: however I dont use ubuntu now, because it was too difficult to change dsdt table, I am on freebsd, I have set processor voltages even lower than their defaults...I think the fans didnt come on for 2-3 hours so far
<e-guru> KaiL: yeah well, normally lowest powernow setting the cpu uses only 7watt, I changed voltage lower and I guess it now uses 3-5watts, its almost nothing
<e-guru> KaiL: do you have amd laptop?
<KaiL> no Laptop at all
<KaiL> 2-3hours? on most centrinos you really never need it :p
<KaiL> I think about getting an AMD Turion
<e-guru> KaiL: you know, centrino is not a new processor? it is the same old mobile celeron?
<KaiL> eh, Centrino is a P3 with dynamic CPU frequency
<e-guru> KaiL: no, centrino is nothing but a name which laptop producers can put to their laptops if they use mobile intel processor, intel chipset and intel wireless
<KaiL> only if the use the Pentium M
<KaiL> which is this optimized P3
<KaiL> ...which will also be the next generation for Desktops btw.
<e-guru> KaiL: it is mobile pentium, any laptop which is not centrino could use it also
<e-guru> KaiL: pentium m processor was around before centrino
<KaiL> yes, but quite often "Centrino" is used to name the CPU itself (which is one of the 2 important parts)
<e-guru> KaiL: AMD produces far better processors than Intel...
<KaiL> for Desktops 100% ack
<firasR> "Centrino" was coined as a marketing move by Intel
<KaiL> for Laptops not
<e-guru> KaiL: ack? 
<e-guru> KaiL: why not?
<e-guru> KaiL: I am confused, amd processors use less power than intel processors in laptops
<e-guru> amd mobile processors
<firasR> e-guru:  they do ? that's interesting, their desktop onces usually run hotter though don't they ?
<KaiL> depends
<KaiL> firasR: only the K7, which is just plain and simple outdated
<KaiL> the K8 can be run passive
<e-guru> KaiL: do you mean C2?
<KaiL> e-guru: "C2"?
<e-guru> what do you mean by passive? the cx states?
<KaiL> means "not running fan"
<KaiL> ...as laptops CPUs should do :)
<Pupeno> What's the Kubuntu way to get spanish dictionaries for OpenOffice ?
<e-guru> KaiL: it depends on the size of the heatsink on the laptop also
<KaiL> current CPUs:
<KaiL> intel Pentium 4: outdated, heads more that everything other
<e-guru> KaiL: you cant determine how good a CPU is from that, because the laptop manufacturer might put a smaller heatsink with a processor which gets warmer slower, but the processor would eventually reach to the temperature that fan is necessary
<KaiL> mobile P4: bad joke. Whoever buys that, is an idiot
<KaiL> Pentium M: great CPU, very fast at low clock, dynamic clock
<KaiL> Celeron: even worse than P4
* _buz got his new machin
<_buz> nearly inaudible
<_buz> i suppose i should decouple the fan and my drives tho
<e-guru> http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/ProductInformation/0,,30_118_12651_12658,00.html
<KaiL> Celeron M: P-M without dynamic clock - not really good
<KaiL> now to AMD...
<_buz> celery m -> trash
<KaiL> Athlon XP: outdated and HOT
<nitwoh> bye bye
<_buz> talking about desktop or notebook?
<KaiL> Socket A Sempron: same, but slower
<e-guru> KaiL: athlon xp is hot?
<e-guru> KaiL: hot compared to what?
<KaiL> e-guru: the Desktop one
<KaiL> e-guru: to everything except P4
<e-guru> like p3?
<_buz> hotter
<_buz> if you're in the market for a desktop, get an athlon64
<_buz> if a notebook, either pentium m or turion
<KaiL> e-guru: every K7 is 50-70W
<firasR> Pupeno:  did u try apt-get install myspell-es   ?
<KaiL> P4 is 50-120W
<e-guru> KaiL: and how much is p3/
<e-guru> ?
<_buz> my WHOLE system is cooled by ONE 120mm fan running at 570RPM
<e-guru> KaiL: and where do you get this information?
<KaiL> K8 (recent ones!) are 30-40W [VERY difficult to measure!] 
<Pupeno> firasR: I didn't know it was that package, thank you :)
<KaiL> e-guru: several tests and vendor informations
<_buz> that's athlon64
<e-guru> KaiL: can you give any web addresses?
<firasR> Pupeno:  ur welcome :)
<KaiL> http://users.erols.com/chare/elec.htm
<KaiL> be warned, you should know, what "TDP", "maximum" and "typical" mean
<KaiL> best Desktop-CPU currently is AMD Athlon 64 and the Socket 754 Semprons - both are very fast with very low power consumption
<KaiL> intels P4 and AMDs Socket A-CPUs are only good heaters
<KaiL> fr Laptops get a Pentium M, Turion 64 ML or mobile Sempron  25W
<KaiL> everything else is only a bad joke, nothing else.
<_buz> i concur
<e-guru> KaiL: there wasnt any p3 faster than 1.3ghz?
<_buz> mhh i think there once were a few rare 1.6ghz ones
<e-guru> mobile athlon xp is possible to get 25watt
<_buz> but if you love the p3, get a pentium m
<_buz> that's basically it's sucessor
<KaiL> e-guru: 25W is the upper limit for Laptops.
<firasR> KaiL:  actually i'm quite fond of my Intel P4 foot heater :) hehe
<_buz> most p4 sound like jet engines
<e-guru> KaiL: mine is 45watt at 1800mhz, how much is pentium m?
<_buz> about 25w
<KaiL> _buz: at 2,1
<_buz> yeah
<_buz> which is about a p4 3.6ghz
<e-guru> _buz: @1800mhz?
<_buz> my winchester is around 30W under full load
<KaiL> 21W at 1800MHz
<_buz> mhh the 2.1ghz pentium m beats 3.6ghz p4 in some benchmarks, loses in others
<KaiL> (P-M)
<e-guru> KaiL: how much does that cpu cost?
<_buz> but its fucking expensive cpu
<_buz> and hard to get
<_buz> and a pain to install without a decent heatspreader
<e-guru> _buz: yeah, you can get the same with ultra low voltage mobile amd athlon xp
<e-guru> 25w
<_buz> what are you trying to achieve
<KaiL> the ULVs have 10W for 1,4GHz
<_buz> yeah
<_buz> but good luck getting one
<_buz> if you want a decent, sanely priced desktop, get an athlon64
<KaiL> btw. while idling a Pentium M falls down to 600Mhz and 4W
<_buz> if you want to save more, get a sempron on socket 754
<_buz> it's really that simple
<e-guru> KaiL: mine does that too!
<KaiL> e-guru: 600MHz?
<e-guru> 666mhz at 10watt and 533mhz 7watt (but I lowered the voltages now so I assume less)
<e-guru> KaiL: you are talking of pentium m processors which are the same price ore more expensive of low-power amd athlon xp processors, but mine is not low power mobile athlon, mine is only mobile athlon
<e-guru> KaiL: in the end, amd produce better processor with cheaper price
<_buz> for desktops, absolutely
<_buz> for notebooks, it's under discussion
<KaiL> e-guru: as long as you say it so general, it's useless
<e-guru> what do you mean?
<KaiL> as said: for Desktops -> intel has nothing usable
<KaiL> for Laptops -> AMD CPUs are close to not available, only the very newest need less power
<mez> with kubuntu, I want to use xscreensaver... is it compatible
<KaiL> btw. if you buy a Laptop and 100 or 200 EUR matter, don't buy one
<KaiL> there's more than enough trash on the market
<bhna> thinkpads are my favorits
<_buz> they were mine
<_buz> dunno if lenovo will fuck it up
<jeramy> Is this where the kubuntu devs hang out?
<KaiL> here or on #kubuntu-devel
<_buz> most are mere users
<jeramy> k, thanks
<_buz> KaiL: do you perchance know what the max die temp for athlon64 is
<KaiL> 65C
<KaiL> some have 70C
<_buz> na that cant be
<_buz> mine worked just fine at 66+
<_buz> system didnt shut down either
<_buz> in the very least, it should be 75
<KaiL> well, that's what AMD specifies for it..
<_buz> mhh i read 75 somewhere
<_buz> but where
<_buz> mmhh maybe i should try to undervolt the cpu ;)
<KaiL> you can't, as cool&quiet specified the voltage too
<KaiL> you can only lower the voltage for the time _before_ c&q get's enabled
<e-guru> KaiL: you can set tthe voltage of c&q also
<e-guru> KaiL: with acpi
<KaiL> but only to the states defined by AMD
<e-guru> KaiL: no
<KaiL> how?
<e-guru> KaiL: it was something like 200mhz steps
<e-guru> KaiL: by using _PSS values
<e-guru> there was a document, wait
<KaiL> these 200MHz-Steps ARE defined by AMD :)
<e-guru> KaiL: yes, but I dont see any problem in going 200mhz steps, but voltage you can set to anything you want
<KaiL> every desktop-K8 has 1GHz, 1,8GHz, 2GHz... up to the nominal clock
<e-guru> KaiL: however if you set too low, you can lock the processor and must restart the machine
<KaiL> the mobiles seam to have 800MHz too
<paco> anyone have Kile on Kubuntu?
<KaiL> e-guru: I'd like to set the clock below 1GHz :)
<e-guru> http://www.amd.com/us-en/assets/content_type/white_papers_and_tech_docs/26094.PDF
<e-guru> KaiL: you can
<KaiL> how that?
<e-guru> with _PSS values
<e-guru> they set the multiplier
<_buz> mhh my board somehow wont undervolt it seems
<_buz> or i'm too stupid to find it in the bios
<_buz> somehow, i cant believe asus board wont let me set cpu voltage, but dimm voltage
<e-guru> look for _PSS and vid inside that document
<e-guru> _buz: do you have athlon64?
<_buz> yes
<_buz> don't tell me to use coolnquiet :=
<paco> anyone have Kile(LaTeX editor) on Kubuntu?
<_buz> i wanna try and see if i can get it to run at 1.2v at full speed ;)
<e-guru> KaiL: page 256
<e-guru> _buz: you should take an acpidump and find _pss values
<e-guru> _buz: you can underclock your machine if you set DSDT table at boot time
<e-guru> _buz: undervolt, sorry :)
<_buz> how would i get acpidumps
<_buz> i think i should be able to undervolt in the bios as well
<e-guru> _buz: well in freebsd it is acpidump -d
<e-guru> _buz: right, but there is a different voltage for every P state of the processor
<_buz> i'd be using freebsd if there as decent drivers for it
<_buz> i know
<e-guru> _buz: it is possible in ubuntu too
<e-guru> _buz: drivers for what?
<_buz> soundcards, mainly
<e-guru> _buz: well it works fine for me
<e-guru> _buz: out of the box
<_buz> and a JRE that was worth its name
<e-guru> _buz: thats difficult
<_buz> i know, i use bsd on servers exclusively ;)
<e-guru> _buz: if you know, why do you ask
<e-guru> _buz: doh
<e-guru> _buz: anyhow
<_buz> i didn't ask :)
<e-guru> KaiL: got it?
<KaiL> yes
<_buz> stupid bios upgrades
<_buz> why can't they read em from cd
<_buz> wtf even has a floppy these days
<KaiL> _buz: Asus can
<_buz> supposedly
<e-guru> _buz: yeah
<_buz> but i couldn't get it to work
<_buz> mhh maybe i should try again
<_buz> they probably rather built that ridiculous speech output feature
<_buz> i mean wtf needs that crap
<KaiL> lol, 3D chip for mobile phones...
<_buz> yeah another thing we all i need
<_buz> i can actually play doom on my p900
<_buz> wtf
<Liz4rd> lol cool
<_buz> very useful, considering it aint got any buttons to play with
<Liz4rd> :P
<_buz> sure rocks to play with a stick
<Liz4rd> use the force...
<_buz> if i had the force, the world would belong to the darkside
<Liz4rd> :P yes!! come tothe darkside......we have cheese
<_buz> cheese
<_buz> who wants cheese
<_buz> i want natalie
<_buz> (not pregnant)
<Liz4rd> :P
<mez> erm
<mez> why when i restarted X did it lose all my li9ke
<mez> kubuntu settings
<mez> the desktop isnt kubuntu
<mez> (wallpaper)
<mez> it shows the general KDE loading thig instead of the icon in the middle
<mez> any ideas?
<e-guru> firasR: there?
<Riddell> mez: do you have /etc/kderc?
<KaiL> mez: known problem...
<KaiL> I guess, he doesn't ;)
<mez> er
<mez> ls: /etc/kderc: No such file or directory
<mez> mez@apathy:~$
<mez> any link to where it's shown as a known problem?
<KaiL> http://moba.linuxfaqs.de/kdelibs-debug.sh is a script, which fixes this
<KaiL> ...still searching for a more clean way to do it
<mez> so that'll fix it?
<KaiL> yes
* mez finds out his kubuntu CD
<mez> is it KUbuntu
<mez> Kubuntu
<mez> or
<mez> kUbuntu?
<KaiL> Riddell: what would a new kubuntu-default-settings file with a slightly changed /etc/kderc do on installing? would it install the new file?
<Riddell> KaiL: it's a configuration file so it would ask you if you want to overwrite or keep the current
<Riddell> mez: Kubuntu
<KaiL> Riddell: and if the current is nonexistant?
<mez> ;) I had wondered for a while... I assumed, but with things like these you never know :d
<KaiL> ...but shouldn't be?
<mez> brb
<mez> restarting X
<mez> yep
<mez> that worked
<KaiL> ok
<mez> Ah... I love Linux for the fact that it reboots so quickly :D
<Mez> eek
* Mez cant rememebr too well
<Mez> how do you link Ksnapshot to the prtscr button ?
<Liz4rd> you cant
<Liz4rd> i think you can just prtsrc then paste in a program
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> there was a way to change that in Gnome..
<Liz4rd> really?
<Mez> cause i ran my own screenshow program then
<Liz4rd> i was never aware :P
<Mez> and i changed the command which it ran
<Liz4rd> thats cool
<Mez> ah
<Mez> but i have however just found how to link it to print screen
<Mez> Control centre -> regional and accessibiltiy - >< keybaord shortcuts -> command shortcuts
<Mez> find ksnapshot in there
<Mez> and link it to a custom key
<Mez> press the printscreen key
<Mez> and it'll link to that
<Mez> :D
<Stealth890> heelllo?
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> hello
<Mez> that didnt fix everything
<Mez> my bttons at the bottom are screwed
<Mez> normally you have what on the bottom
<Mez> konqueror
<Mez> kontact
<Mez> system
<Mez> what else
<_buz> how can it be that ksensors shows a different fan speed than the bios (the fan is NOT thermally controlled=
<John6000> is there a way to make an "autologin"?
<firasR> e-guru:  i'm here, just checkin' out reviews and docs on FreeBSD
<firasR> e-guru:  what's up ?
<John6000> freebsd
<John6000> wow
<John6000> my fav
<_buz> mine too
<John6000> gd
<_buz> tho recently my focus shifted to dragonfly
<_buz> cool stuff coming up there
<firasR> any u guys try PC-BSD ?
<John6000> im sticking to my freebsd live cd
<_buz> isnt pcbsd based on frebsd 5.3?
<_buz> cause freebsd 5.3 frankly isn't worth much
<John6000> know how soon till openoffice 2 is relesed?
<_buz> dunno
<firasR> _buz:  they just updated it to 5.4
<_buz> i just installed the m104 rpm
<John6000> k
<John6000> rpm
<John6000> kubuntu
<_buz> mhh it's not so much .3 than 5.X that's based on bad design choices
<_buz> John6000: do something like this for every rpm
<John6000> wait does kubuntu support rpm?
<_buz> not really
<John6000> ive been using DEB s
<John6000> ok
<_buz> but you can do rpm2cpio somerpm | cpio -id
<_buz> works just fine with oo
<John6000> ok
<_buz> need to do it for all the rpms
<_buz> obviously
<John6000> koffice isnt as good as OOo
<_buz> koffice wont read excel sheets so it's practically useless
<John6000> yeah
<John6000> so buz you using konverstion?
<_buz> yeah
<John6000> good
<jeramy> So how do you upgrade with the rpms?
<_buz> take new rpms, do the same ;)
<John6000> you put the tinh in the thing then thingy it
<_buz> still better than not upgrading because of the lack of debs ;)
<_buz> ahhh the silence, the bliss
* _buz cant get enough of his new system
<John6000> ubuntu :D
<_buz> i meant the hardware ;)
<John6000> put a k on fronut its even better
<_buz> yeah
<John6000> yes
<_buz> i hate gnome
<John6000> amd64
<John6000> ?
<_buz> yeah
<_buz> but running x86
<John6000> gd gd
<John6000> what
<John6000> thats a waste
<_buz> amd64 soft is kinda sparse
<John6000> get 64
<_buz> and no win32codecs for 64
<John6000> i thoght is sortof comaptible
<John6000> mmmmm
<_buz> sortof
<_buz> you'd need all libs twice
<_buz> which is a ungodly mes
<John6000> :o
<_buz> mess
<e-guru> firasR: so how is it going? is it interesting? :)
<John6000> what amd?
<John6000> 4000+ ?
<_buz> winchester 3000+
<John6000> cool
<John6000> :D
<John6000> why winchester?
<John6000> was it made there?
<_buz> codename
<John6000> oh
<_buz> it's basically the 90nm socket939 series
<John6000> well im building an amd 800mhz
<_buz> now to be updated by venice ;)
<John6000> ok
<John6000> :D
<_buz> but i can run the hwole system with one slow fan
<_buz> that rocks
<John6000> wow
<John6000> you "underclocking"
<_buz> nah
<_buz> it works at stock speed even
<John6000> oh
<John6000> ok
<_buz> right now i'm trying if i can lower the voltage ;)
<firasR> e-guru:  i'll let u know tomorrow once my download is done :)
<_buz> 1.25v instead of 1.45 seems to work so far
<John6000> ok
<_buz> maybe i can get lower, even
<John6000> you got one of those new amd64 bit motherboards that speak to you if you got no ram or something
<_buz> yeah
<John6000> :D
<_buz> WTF needs that crap
<John6000> yeah
<_buz> it complained about me not using a cpu fan
<e-guru> firasR: :)
<John6000> ha
<_buz> got rid of it quickly
<e-guru> firasR: is it downloading so slow?
<_buz> it's not bloody smart either way
<John6000> firasR: you need broadband
<_buz> even when using a cpu fan, it complained there wasnt one as it was so slowly spinning
<John6000> :o
<John6000> wait
<John6000> you dont have a cpu fan
<John6000> :o
<_buz> no
<John6000> its vital that you do
<_buz> nah
<John6000> you could damage cpu
<firasR> e-guru:  it's running pretty good, i logged into to my office's VPN and am downloading it from there over a 1 Mbps DSL line
<_buz> it run's way below 65C at full load
<firasR> e-guru:  it's running at almost full speed which is good :)
<John6000> thats tons
<John6000> :o
<John6000> it should be 45 <
<_buz> it's speced to run at up to 75
<John6000> :o
<_buz> and probably withstands 85 with ease
<John6000> ok
<_buz> it's not like amd builds cpu that just roast ;)
<nmorse> anyone know why eric3 won't run on Kubuntu?
<firasR> e-guru:  home DSL in this part of the world is still expensive, only got a 256 Kb/s DSL at home
<_buz> it got this beast on the cpu: http://thermaltake.com/images/coolers/main/whatsnew/sonicTower.jpg
<John6000> eric why wont your software run?
<John6000> thats a big heatsink
<Liz4rd> 100 up and down here for $50 a month
<_buz> mbit or kbit?
<Liz4rd> mb
<John6000> willabit
<_buz> *droool*
* Liz4rd is on it now :)
<_buz> i pay 50? for 2000/400kbit
<firasR> Liz4rd:  what ?!
<_buz> damn swedes
<Liz4rd> i'm on it now :)
* John6000 says he has tiscali
* Liz4rd is from canada
<_buz> ah
<_buz> hongkong now gets 1gig pipes for 250$
<_buz> me wanna
<Liz4rd> i know...basterd
<John6000> :o
<Liz4rd> *s
<_buz> your own private datacenter
<gdh> _buz: yes but they're also part of china , so it cuts both ways :)
<_buz> (like there weren't enough bootlegs already in hk)
<Liz4rd> yeah cant lag on icq over in hongkong
<Liz4rd> :P
<_buz> yeah, i wouldn't wanna live there for long
<John6000> wow
<John6000> my ip is 207.46.250.119
<Liz4rd> OMG
<John6000> look at my #webserver
<John6000> and ftp
<e-guru> firasR: you could install from floppies :)
<_buz> very funny
<John6000> ?
<firasR> u guys r darn lucky !! i'm payin' over $60 for a mere 256 Kb/s :(
<_buz> where are you
<Liz4rd> dam that sucks
<John6000> http://207.46.250.119:21
<firasR> e-guru:  i might just install from that boot CD when I get to work tomorrow, i'm at home now
<Liz4rd> htp://liz4rd.ath.cx
* _buz needs to tweak his bios some more
<e-guru> firasR: ok :)
<John6000> htp://liz4rd.ath.cx
<John6000> http://liz4rd.ath.cx
<e-guru> firasR: I am in ##FreeBSD channel, you can find me there
<e-guru> firasR: what time is it there?
<Liz4rd> John6000: oops thnx
<firasR> e-guru:  sorry i missed ur whitty attempt at sarcasm ;)
<firasR> e-guru:  it's 22:30 here in Kuwait
<e-guru> ok
<firasR> +3 GMT
<Liz4rd> wtf is up with people talking in armytime :P
<Liz4rd> its 1:30 in the afternoon here
<firasR> e-guru:  thanks, i'll stop by there once i'm up & running 
<John6000> #freebsd
<e-guru> Liz4rd: europe is a big army :) we always use army time hehe
<firasR> Liz4rd:  isn't just easier to say "13:30" ? hehe :0
<John6000> freebsd not work?
<Liz4rd> dam you all
<Liz4rd> :P
<gdh> Europeans and Canadians can deal with numbers higher than 12 :)
<Liz4rd> got that strait
<nmorse> I know, it's just us Americans who're stupid
<Liz4rd> fucking americans
<John6000> yeah
<John6000> #cedega
<gdh> Isn't it great how teh intarwab builds bridges across the world?
<nmorse> You know, we have "Will it Float" instead of "Is it Buoyant?"
<firasR> gdh:  hehehe
<Liz4rd> :) i love how every corner of this planet loves canada
<nmorse> Mostly because Americans don't know what Bouyant means
<John6000> #linux
<Liz4rd> or what peace means
<nmorse> Canada is a great country
<nmorse> Quebec's a better one
<gdh> LOL
<Liz4rd> :) i know
<gdh> what is this, stir-the-shit night?
<Liz4rd> lol quebec is gay
<Liz4rd> there all like wwaah we want to be our own contr to feel special
<nmorse> and what part of Canada do you like, Liz4rd?
<nmorse> Because they're French, actually
<gdh> It'd be nice if .qc.ca could be floated off to the middle of the atlantic =)
<Liz4rd> i live in the praries but i love the mountains
<nmorse> and they only speak French over there, really
<nmorse> It's very aggravating to hear them speak English, too, like it demeans them
<Liz4rd> lol i know what you mean
<gdh> Being 'French' isn't enough so they develop their own dialect and pronounciation
<gdh> Quebecois. pff.
<freddy> I just installed kubuntu. Looks cool but I never was asked for an root password.........
<Liz4rd> i want to shootthem all
<freddy> wooooot
<_buz> freddy: there isnt one
<_buz> if you want one, run sudo passwd
* freddy wooooooooooot again
<firasR> freddy:  and u never will :) that's the beauty of it
<_buz> nah
<_buz> first thing i do is run sudo passwd ;)
<freddy> don't see the beauty of that
<gdh> Kubuntu is African for 'Kold Turkey'
<Liz4rd> lol
<John6000> doesnt linux use debian?
<Liz4rd> are you for real?
<gdh> break the habit, etc.
<John6000> linus*
* Liz4rd is running slackware
<firasR> freddy:  u do everything with sudo as ur regular user, takes some gettin' use to though
<gdh> :)
<_buz> i think it sucks
<_buz> but thankfully
<klaas> john, i'm on
<_buz> everyone got the choice
<John6000> i want a usb flash drive to put linux on (slax)
<John6000> hi klass
<Liz4rd> i want to check gentoo out some time
<John6000> same
<_buz> gentoo is painful 
<Liz4rd> is it?
<John6000> ive heard
<Liz4rd> transgress is my mentor :)
<_buz> well it depends
<_buz> there certainly are masochists who enjoy it
<firasR> Liz4rd:  i never would've left Gentoo if it wasn't for the long compile times, it's beautiful 
<gdh> Got tons of free time? Gentoo is for you :)
<_buz> if you like to compile stuff forever gentoo is for oyu
<Liz4rd> oh yeah i have alot of time :P
<klaas> John6000, it's Klaas ;) no problem, you're like number thousand who makes that mistake ^^i'm used to it
<freddy> firasR: I can't do $%#$%# with my system this way?
<firasR> I still don't get how they keep preaching that it's supposed to be faster than any other distros cause everything's compiled from source, u might save a few milliseconds when running an app but then u gotta spend a day or two when u wanna upgrade KDE ?!
<freddy> firasR: how do I give the root acount a password so I can login with it?
<Liz4rd> god me and this girll... *you know* and well she was going out with this dude..and she told him...and he cryed...but there still going out...and now he wants to be buddy bud... YOU KNOW HOW AKWARD THAT WOULD BE TO MEET HIM...hey, i had sex with your girlfriend..wanna hang?
<firasR> freddy:  sudo passwd root
<gdh> Liz4rd: I despair for humanity
<Liz4rd> :P
<freddy> firasR: Hallelujah! Praise the lord for passwords!!!
<Liz4rd> amen
<firasR> freddy:  hehehe :) i'm happy for u
<Liz4rd> OMG
<_buz> maybe they want a threesome
<John6000> SUSE is good
<John6000> if it was free
* Liz4rd does happy dance for freddy
<_buz> SUSE is the devil
<John6000> pro edition that is
<freddy> John6000: you can get it for free
<John6000> how u mean?
<firasR> Liz4rd:  he probably wants to become ur friend, get close, then kill u 
<John6000> personal edition thow
<_buz> keep your friends close and your enemies closer
<firasR> _buz:  yup, that's how it goes
<gdh> I thought Novell got rid of all that commercial shit with suse
<freddy> :)
<_buz> still uses rpm
<_buz> so it still sucks
<John6000> buz have you seen toy story?
<_buz> no
<John6000> ok
<_buz> i meant to watch it sometime
<Liz4rd> firasR: i know thats what i thought instantly, but SHE insists he wont pull anythign even though i can one punch him :P
<_buz> but stuff gets into the way
<_buz> threesome then
<Liz4rd> dude
<firasR> Liz4rd:  hey it's ur life on the line not mine 
<Liz4rd> i'm about to hit you
<Liz4rd> yeah
<Liz4rd> its fucking stupid tho
<Liz4rd> "hi i had sex with your girlfriend... wanna hang out...both of us
<gdh> Sorry, did I join #springer by accident?
<Liz4rd> yes
<freddy> ahuh
<Liz4rd> heres some cheese sit down sir
* freddy knocks Liz4rd with a chair
<gdh> Steeeeve! steve! steve! steve!
<gdh> .. and so on :)
<freddy> :)
* Liz4rd virtully punches out freddy
<Liz4rd> :P
<Liz4rd> nice
<Liz4rd> anyway
<Liz4rd> back to linux
<klaas> never saw toy story
<Liz4rd> please dont let me stop you all...do what you all were doing befor i interupted
* freddy smacks klaas with a toy story DVD
<Liz4rd> lmfao
<John6000> you were formating your HDD remember?
<John6000> ha
<klaas> me?
<John6000> good 1 freddy
<freddy> thanx
<Liz4rd> where teh fuck is smouche...
<John6000> up jacks ase and round the corner
<nmorse> God, I wish jabber.org would quit f'ing with my ability to log in
<Liz4rd> he made pe wet my self
<Liz4rd> me*
<freddy> if I only had a buck for everytime people swear on this channel
<Liz4rd> fuck
<John6000> ha
<Liz4rd> OMG 1$!!!!
<John6000> shize
<freddy> ping ping!
<John6000> whois whois!
* freddy is getting dollar sings in his eyes
<Liz4rd> oh your good
<gdh> fuck me I'd buy that for a dollar.
<Liz4rd> asshole
<John6000> 1$
<John6000> 2$
<freddy> $3
<Liz4rd> OMG 2 FUCKING DOLLARS
<Tm_T> ...
<freddy> that counts for 2 I gues
<Liz4rd> bitch
<Liz4rd> you fucking millionar
<John6000> 231864444213.00
<klaas> $5000
<Liz4rd> Tm_T!!!!!1
<freddy> ping ping! $5
<Liz4rd> everyone say hi
<John6000> i want  not $
<Tm_T> kids...
<Liz4rd> to Tm_T
<Liz4rd>  he likes milk
<Liz4rd> and cows
<Liz4rd> well just the utters
<Tm_T> do I ?
<John6000> yes you do
<Tm_T> ok then
<Liz4rd> oh your funny
<John6000> are you?
* klaas slap freddy with $0
<gdh> Tm_T: Some places have Ladies Night...
<Liz4rd> hahahahahahahhah NOT FUNNY
<John6000> yeah
<John6000> loser
<Liz4rd> :P everyopne shun klaas
<freddy> damn I'm smooth!
<John6000> yeah
<John6000> belgian
<freddy> moshpit! MOShPIt!!!!
<Liz4rd> ...
<klaas> have you guys drunk anything? 
<John6000> ....
<John6000> ......
<John6000> ...........
<Tm_T> water?
<John6000> ....................
<DefHandz> MOSH MOSH MOSH MOSH
<John6000> beer?
<klaas> no like alcohol
<freddy> klaas: i'm about to get dunk
<DefHandz> SCENE SCENE SCENE SCENE
<Liz4rd> eggnoge
<klaas> okej
<John6000> ya
<John6000> ich heisse
<freddy> dag klaas
<DefHandz> sXe sXe...LAME LAME LAME IDIOTOOOOTSS
<Liz4rd> oh wait here everyone!!!
<DefHandz> :-p
<freddy> opgerot staat netjes
<Tm_T> schaisse
* Liz4rd comes back
* Liz4rd passes joint to freddy
<John6000> klaas ist homersexual
<freddy> sorry but klaas was dutch
<DefHandz> hxc..sXe...Muahahaha. I'm not "hxc." Just straight edge.
* freddy grabs it with both hands
<DefHandz> Not freaking hard core sXe scene kid
<Liz4rd> pass it around freddy
<Liz4rd> joint*
<DefHandz> -_-
* freddy gives the joint back to Liz4rd 
<John6000> O_o
<Liz4rd> want some John??? (pure pressure pure pressure  PURE PRESSURE!!!
<John6000> ok ok ok
<John6000> calm down
<Seveas> all: Please keed the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
* Liz4rd passes the joint to John6000
<freddy> hmm where do I get superkaramba??
<John6000> ah thatsa some good shit
<freddy> I can't find the deb for it
<Tm_T> somebody should kick some ass
<Tm_T> freddy: apt it ;)
<Liz4rd> oh i'm sorry is Seveas an op?
* freddy kicks Tm_T's ass
<freddy> Tm_T: tried that didn't work
<Liz4rd> oh no you didnt
* John6000 passes joint  to linus trovaldus
<Liz4rd> lol nice!!!
<Tm_T> ...
<John6000> ....
<freddy> ......
<Liz4rd> fuck you all then
<Liz4rd> FUCK I'm HANDING OUT ALL THIS CASH
<Liz4rd> dammit theres another
<Tm_T> ok, we got it, you can stop now
<freddy> oh man I'm getting rich on this channel
<Liz4rd> alright
<Liz4rd> i'm done
<transgress> be good liz4rd
<DefHandz> Oh great, lets all do drugs.
<Liz4rd> *door slams shut*
<DefHandz> Friggin idiots.
<Liz4rd> sorry transgress *pants*
<transgress> i was about to tell him to be good too but defhandz was just too quick for me
<Liz4rd> alright *sniff* if thats how you all feel *sniff*
* freddy hands Liz4rd some hankies
* Liz4rd blows in to them
<freddy> wow, lets get a bucket for that
<Liz4rd> how do you type that nose blowing sound?
* John6000 /me
<John6000> :o
<John6000> ntl
<freddy> DUDE!! you have serious emotional problems!
<freddy> lay down on the grass
<Liz4rd> BUT YOUR MY SHRINK YOU CANT SAY THAT
<freddy> I am?
<Liz4rd> yes...you are
<freddy> Holy shit! Gotta phone my mom.. I actually made something of my life
<Liz4rd> :P lmao
<Liz4rd> you better come to this chanel more often.. i might need to cry on your shoulder
<Diablo-D3> freddy: how did that happen?
* firasR attempts to escape the melodrama !
<John6000> i was telling this french pperson to fuck off and he didnt understand
<freddy> Diablo-D3: dunno, but let's not discus that
<Diablo-D3> heh
<freddy> John6000: well duhhhh. Their frence, what do you aspect?
<freddy> perle vois a franceee??
<John6000> i suppose
<John6000> ey?
<John6000> i is english
<freddy> ah!
<freddy> stupide american?? wi???
<gdh> freddy: You're certainly flying the flag for English speakers, anyway :)
<freddy> :)
<freddy> DAMN I'M SMOOTH!!!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o amu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*john@*.access.as9105.com]  by amu
* John6000 was kicked off #kubuntu by amu (bye)
<RichiH> did he just spam the channel?
<freddy> ???
<gdh> He's just been being a bit of a wanker.
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*Anubis@*.regina.accesscomm.ca]  by amu
* Liz4rd was kicked off #kubuntu by amu (bye )
<freddy> hey!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by amu
<freddy> I'm a wanket too!
<freddy> I didn't get kicked
<gdh> I can't argue with that :)
<pv_> oh, we have ops here.
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*freddy@*.speed.planet.nl]  by amu
* freddy was kicked off #kubuntu by amu (amu)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o amu]  by amu
<Riddell> RichiH: thanks for coming by, no spam just being idiots
<gdh> That was fun :)
<RichiH> Riddell: yah, np
<RichiH> just following the guy, he has spammed #debian quite a bit
<KaiL> which of that idiots? :)
<gdh> KaiL: Hey, don't you blimmin' start :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o amu]  by ChanServ
<KaiL> amu: another one? :)
<amu> KaiL: sorry? 
<KaiL> thought, because you ragained op...
<amu> hehe my illegal chan weapons, stupid kids comming in general again, just be sure, that they are fast as possible be punished, fragmented ;)
<Riddell> ninja amu
<KaiL> I wonder, why Linux chats are so unteresting for - uhm - Idiots
<Tm_T> ?
<Riddell> KaiL: you should try on a non-developer IRC network
* amu reads backlog  
<Tm_T> KaiL: try quakenet xD
<jeramy> It's not just Linux chats.  The world is full of stupid people.  :)
<Tm_T> real hellnet
<KaiL> ok, there are everywhere idiots ;)
<Tm_T> yes, and here they are minority
<KaiL> I wonder, what would happen, if you start a discussion about electrical power consumption of modern CPUs in a quakenet chat ;))
<amu> jeramy: could be, otherwise how it's possible such an amount of people use a stolen / copied os :) 
<Tm_T> KaiL: haha, an endless fight and you can't win if you're right
<KaiL> Tm_T: I guess, they will try to "explain" me, how unimportant power consumtion is and that 0,00000001fps are way more inportant :)
<Tm_T> KaiL: "what power consumtion?" ;--P
<KaiL> oh, I forgot, they still need an 800W power suppy for their 2 overclocked GeForce 8000 Ultra Extreme ;)
<Tm_T> and watercooling
<spinifex> does kubuntu for hoary work well enough for me to want to install it right now ontop of my ubuntu working in gnome?
<jeramy> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jeramy> You bet
<Tm_T> yup
<spinifex> no network issues anymore?  No crashing configurator?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o amu]  by amu
<Mez> hmm
<Tm_T> spinifex: but add "deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main" into your sources.list first
<spinifex> last time I tried it (on the beta) the configurator crashed every few seconds
<KaiL> Tm_T: salt water, to gives things some more "action" ;)
<Mez> is there a quick way to install flash plugin for konqueror fthrough kynaptic?
<jeramy> oh, good question Mez.  I don't know how to do that either.
<spinifex> mez: dunno, but firefox has an automated install built in I believe
<Tm_T> KaiL: xD
<Tm_T> spinifex: that's why it was beta?
<spinifex> lol, okay
<spinifex> it was pretty bad for a beta though, sheesh.  heh sorry
<Tm_T> np =)
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> mozilla-flash
<spinifex> well, I guess I'll try it then.  KDE is a lot prettier
<Tm_T> heh
<jeramy> I find it faster too.
<jeramy> Oh, when KDE 3.4.1 comes out, will it show up in Kubuntu Hoary?
<spinifex> what's the kubuntu-live package?
<Tm_T> spinifex: package for live-cd
<Tm_T> you don't need it
<spinifex> ah, okay
<Tm_T> jeramy: sure
<Riddell> jeramy: no, but I'll make packages at another repository
<KaiL> jeramy: don't think so. Riddell  is working to get it on breezy
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> there is always a way to get it =)
<spinifex> k, 163 package install time.  I guess that beats the 300 packages it required last time
<Tm_T> haha
<amu> spinifex: Software which will be installed on the kubuntu LiveCD, in addition to the default desktop set.
<jeramy> So... yes and no.  :)
<jeramy> So that would be a no for the kubuntu hoary-updates deb?
<spinifex> am I gonna want gdm or kdm?
<Riddell> jeramy: they'll be available but not in the ubuntu archives
<Riddell> spinifex: kdm!
<spinifex> =p should I ask the #ubuntu people the same question?  I suppose the login screen wont make a big difference
<gdh> Hm, should it really take 90 seconds to open and close oowriter2 (1.9.79.2-0ubuntu2) on a P3-600 256MB machine?
<spinifex> I could try kdm
<KaiL> gdh: with that few RAM? ;)
<jeramy> I assume if you install kubuntu-desktop on an already existing ubuntu install that kdm and gdm won't fight?
<amu> jeramy: 3.4.1 for hoary, that need too much changes, which we have not the manpower for it.
<gdh> after about 40 seconds is complains about not being able to find a Java Runtime.. after 60 the OO.o logo pops up...
<gdh> KaiL: I know OO is a monster, but 1.x wasn't anywhere near this bad
<KaiL> really?
<spinifex> jeramy: it asks you which one you want to use when you install kubuntu-desktop
<_buz> mhh doesnt load so slowly for me
<jeramy> I think it took 78 or 84 seconds or something for me to start oowriter2 on my P3-1000 256MB RAM machine
<gdh> cool, so it's not just me then :)
<KaiL> let's hope, it's with debugging code
<jeramy> No kidding.
<jeramy> On my work machine (brand new Windows XP machine) :( OO starts in about 8-10 seconds.  MS Word starts in less than 1/2.  :(
<gdh> Yeh, any version of office on nearly any windows machine is near-instant
<spinifex> k, time to try out kubuntu.  brb
<gdh> even with OO's 'preloader' in the windows ashtray it's slow :/
<KaiL> jeramy: 4GHz P4 with 4 10000rpm disks as Raid 1 and 4GiB RAM? ;)
<KaiL> eh, Raid 0
<jeramy> No.
<KaiL> ...or how to get that so fast?
<gdh> Get OO.o so fast? :)
<jeramy> I was just going to ask that, gdh.  ;)
<KaiL> OOo in <10sec..
<Tm_T> hmm
<jeramy> well, let me try again.  :)
<Tm_T> I have slow old camel as main pc...
<jeramy> Yeah, it's about 9 seconds.  More if it actually has to load a document.
<KaiL> Tm_T: slow like a K6-2/500?
<Tm_T> KaiL: like 2800+ 1G ram
<Tm_T> 10s OO2
<KaiL> could everybody stop calling systems >1GHz "slow"?
<gdh> OO1 started in maybe 20 from memory.
<gdh> I mean 'from what I remember' .. not started from some ramdisk :)
<KaiL> gdh: on the P3/600?
<gdh> yes
<KaiL> oops
<gdh> I mean, I can understand new major release, more features, slower load.. but that's insanity
<jeramy> And somebody was claiming that it was faster...
<gdh> jeramy: I heard that too.. that's exactly the reason I wanted to try it
<KaiL> it needs to get MUCH faster, if it want's to be interesting :((
<gdh> the main reason people at work ditched OO was the load time.
<KaiL> as we saw with firefox, good and fast apps can even bring windows users away from MS crap
<gdh> Is Sun's commercial StarOffice any better?
<jeramy> I just upgraded using the kubuntu hoary-updates and got this:
<jeramy> Unpacking replacement kdelibs-data ...
<gdh> heh
<jeramy> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.2_all.deb (--unpack):
<Tm_T> gdh: Koffice ;)
<gdh> jeramy: see the topic
<Tm_T> jeramy: topic ;)
<gdh> Oh, someone's removed that bit
<jeramy> It says Some fixes: 
<KaiL> jeramy: fights with knetworkconf?
<jeramy> Someone removed the "it craps out" bit?
<jeramy> Yeah.
<KaiL> Riddell: ping? ;)))
<Riddell> KaiL: hi
<jeramy> Should I just force it?
<KaiL> I thought, this is now gone forever.........
<Tm_T> =)
<Riddell> jeramy: you need the new knetworkconf from ubuntu hoary-updates
<Tm_T> jeramy: add "deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main" into your sources.list first
<jeramy> I've got it first.
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> it doesn't help?
<gdh> Tm_T: re: KOffice... does KSpread save to .XLS yet?
<jeramy> No.
<Tm_T> hmm
<gdh> or KWord/KSpread open anything remotely complex?
<Riddell> jeramy: you also need the ubuntu hoary-updates
<Tm_T> I haven't got any problems
<jeramy> Riddell: ok
<spinifex> sweet, it's prettty!  Now, how do I make the clock display in 12 hour format?
<Tm_T> hmm, why?
<jeramy> Riddell: I've got it already.
<spinifex> because 12 hour is what I'm used to.  I'm not used to seeing 13 o clock
<gdh> It's "13 hundred hours" damnit ;)
<Tm_T> gdh: yup, saves to xls
<gdh> Hm, I think this is where I came in.
<spinifex> is there a setting for it?
<gdh> Tm_T: Is it for Win32 yet? :))
<Tm_T> ehm
<gdh> spinifex: This is KDE. The answer to that question is invariably 'yes' :)
<spinifex> then how do I do it?
<gdh> look in the control center.. regional options
<Tm_T> gdh: you mean win32 port? dunno
<spinifex> I'm looking, I don't see it
<jeramy> Riddell: I installed Ubuntu with a beta CD.  My deb for hoary updates is pointing at ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<firasR> spinifex:  u from the place as Liz4rd ? :)
<gdh> spinifex: Look harder.
<KaiL> I'll never understand, what some people like on 12h clock format
<gdh> spinifex: regional -> country/region -> time + dates
<spinifex> I see a times and dates tab, but there is no option for it
<gdh> Time Format... use the dropdown
<spinifex> ....  oh, that's a dropdown
<spinifex> I see
<gdh> Yep, indicated by the little arrow on the far right :)
<firasR> spinifex:  u talkin' about the clock that's displayed in your lower right corner of the kpanel ? or somethin' else
<spinifex> yes
<firasR> have u tried right clicking on it ?
<spinifex> alright, I've got it set.  It says it'll change when I log in again
<amu> KaiL: easy answer they just can account to 12 :D 
<gdh> firasR: haha :)
<spinifex> it's not like that, it's just that it's what I've seen all my life, so I'm used to it
<jeramy> Well... for some reason, running apt-get upgrade again fixes everything.  I didn't even need to force it.  :)
<Tm_T> yup
<firasR> spinifex:  then "Date and Time Format"
<spinifex> yeah, I got it
<spinifex> thanks
<spinifex> saaay, can I do translucent terminals in kde?
<Tm_T> spinifex: yes
<spinifex> how?
<firasR> gdh:  :)
<firasR> spinifex:  oh yeah !
<Tm_T> spinifex: use eterm
<firasR> spinifex:  Settings -> Schema  then pick of the "Transparent ..." options
<firasR> in konsole
<Tm_T> firasR: well, but there's always borders
<firasR> if u wanna fine tune it "Settings -> Configure Konsole -> Schema"
<Tm_T> spinifex: http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo/foo_031.png
<Tm_T> something like that?
<firasR> Tm_T:  u could go into full screen mode and hide the tabs at the top
<firasR> Tm_T:  but u'll still have the scroll bar on the right though
<Tm_T> firasR: not really
<spinifex> tm_t: I mean so the terminal background isn't solid, so you can see through it
<Tm_T> spinifex: well, there is that Eterm under Konsole
<Tm_T> firasR: well, you can remove scrollbar but you can't remove borders
<Tm_T> and fullscreen isn't solution
<firasR> Tm_T:  didn't say it was, just a semi solution with the built-in konsole
<spinifex> hmm, not as impressive as i was hoping.  Oh, do I need to install eterm?
<Tm_T> spinifex: hmm, "not as impressive" err, what else you need than fully transparent term in background?
<firasR> hehe
<spinifex> when I set transparency on konsole, it just had a slow-updating image of the desktop background
<Tm_T> yeah, that's true
<firasR> Tm_T:  maybe he just can't see the beauty of it :) excuse the pun
<Tm_T> spinifex: Konsole isn't the best solution if you wan
<Tm_T> 't transparency
* spinifex installs eterm
<spinifex> besides, konsole is a bit clunkier than I want
<firasR> spinifex:  that's what the guy's been tellin' u to do for the past 5 mins ;)
<Tm_T> haha
<spinifex> yeah yeah
<gdh> spinifex: I can't help but think that KDE might be a bit clunky for you then :)
<spinifex> ?
<Tm_T> well, I use Eterm in my maindesktop fitted into background... and then 4x Konsole in different purposes
<spinifex> oh, gotta go
<firasR> Tm_T:  Eterm looks cool but I can't see much of a difference between it and konsole  besides the thin border that's visible in konsole, konsole has more options & is easier to config though
<firasR> Tm_T:  any way to have multi-tab support in Eterm ?
<Tm_T> firasR: yes, that's why I use Eterm only as fitted into background
<Tm_T> no I don't think so
<firasR> how can I change the text color ? 
<Tm_T> heh
<firasR> got it .Eterm/...
<Tm_T> man Eterm ;p
<firasR> Tm_T:  i'm startin' to like it :)
<Tm_T> heh
<osh> Where can I find the w32codecs? 
<firasR> osh:  http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<firasR> osh:  make sure to read this section first http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<osh> firasR: Thanks. I'm not done just yet but the info's good. =)
<firasR> osh:  u're welcome :) it's the best doc yet, always keep it on my Bookmars toolbar
<_daky> hi
<firasR> hello _daky
<Tm_T> smouche o/
<smouche> hey there Tm_T
<Tm_T> how are you?
<firasR> Tm_T:  u got me hooked on this Eterm man !
<Tm_T> firasR: haha
<smouche> pretty good, Tm_T, you?
<firasR> Tm_T:  u using KDE or some other DE or WM ?
<Tm_T> KDE
<Tm_T> smouche: I'm fine :)
<Tm_T> firasR: irc! http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo_020.png
<smouche> Tm_T hooked me on irssi; it looks great in a transparent Eterm, firasR
<Tm_T> haha
<firasR> smouche:  u read my mind ! i was gonna ask him about a transparent irc client :) hehe
<smouche> get the right theme for irssi, and it's very pretty.
<Tm_T> firasR: just check that pic ;p
<firasR> smouche:  u guys teamin' up on me or somethin' ? :)
<firasR> smouche:  any suggestions ?
<smouche> yeah, we call it the finland-new york squeeze play.
<firasR> hehe :) well u make a heckuva team !
<Tm_T> smouche: you mean Joensuu-New York
<smouche> for a theme, firasR?  Not really; you have to see what works well with your wallpaper, etc ;-)
<Tm_T> firasR: make your own ;)
<Tm_T> I did so
<smouche> well, ok, Tm_T, but lately I've been thinking of New York as kind of a nation in itself...
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> smouche: well, after over 200 years of terror from US, it's time for new revolution!
<smouche> hey, we've only been really terror-inducing for about the last 120 years or so!
<smouche> (outside the western hemisphere, anyway)
<Tm_T> smouche: eh, that's not politicians talk
<Tm_T> ;)
<smouche> firasR, here's the theme page, if you haven't seen it yet:  http://irssi.org/?page=themes
<Tm_T> yeah, but they're pretty easy to edit by yourself
<smouche> well, I don't know any perl, Tm_T, and I'm lazy.
<smouche> hehehe, I know, it's easy enough to just plug in my own values in the scripts
#kubuntu 2005-06-01
<Tm_T> smouche: you mostly need to change colours, so just value game it is
<Mez> it's official
<Mez> kubuntu is sexy
<Tm_T> so am I
<Tm_T> ...no I'm not
<firasR> smouche:  much appreciated :)
<smouche> have fun, firasR
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> smouche: hmm, same time next year there is only irssi users? ;p
<Tm_T> s/there/here
<smouche> hah hah, probably!
<Tm_T> =)
<smouche> ok, someone needs to create the IrssiDesktop DE.
<Tm_T> haha
<smouche> alright, Tm_T, I'm gonna take a nap, then later on I'm gonna probably break some stuff on this box; it's running to smoothly lately
<smouche> "too" smoothly; and I want to install Suse on another box; see you later...
<Tm_T> smouche: ok, see ya o/
<firasR> thanks smouche
<firasR> Tm_T:  how in the world do i paste into eterm ?
<uniq> 3rd mousebutton.
<uniq> or shift+insert
<firasR> thanks
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> why when you click a file does it load in kate and when you edit as root it loads in kwrite
<Mez> weird
<Tm_T> firasR: just like in every other place, 3rd mousebutton ;)
<smouche_sleep> (or shift-insert, firasR)
<firasR> got it, thanks all
<othernoob> how do i remove some kernels ?
<Tm_T> apt-get remove ?
<Pupeno> What's the Ubuntu/Debian to install Products on a Zope instance ?
<othernoob> Tm_T okay. wasn't too sure if it's the same way with kernels
<firasR> Tm_T: i'm startin' to warm to irsii :) need to read up on the docs though
<Riddell> Pupeno: apt-cache search zope
<Riddell> lots there
<Pupeno> Riddell: mh ? that install a product on the system, not on a zope instance.
<Riddell> Pupeno: well I've never used zope but if you install it by apt-get it looks like there's other zope bits you can install as well
<Riddell> Pupeno: but if you installed it youself then you're on your own
<Pupeno> Riddell: I installed the products from the repository, but that's only to get the files on the filesystem, it doesn't install the products on any instance of zope.
<Riddell> Pupeno: ah well, I've run out of zope knowledge I'm afraid
<Pupeno> Riddell: ok, thank you.
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> firasR: well, it's easiest to use when you start to know how to use it ;)
<firasR> reminds of the old days in the early 90s when i first used text irc clients :)
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> well, you'll find out that you really don't need gui
<firasR> Tm_T: i was lookin' for a text client anyways, u can do more with shortcut keys and they look cooler
<firasR> firasR: esepecially with eterm ;) hehe
<Tm_T> well
<rzei> hey is there going to be an upgrade to kopete before kde3.4.1?
<rzei> there is a rather critical bug which doesn't allow logging into msn messenger service
<rzei> but as noted in the kopete.kde.org, there's already a patch applied both to HEAD and MAIN
<transgress> rzei: yeah it is in hoary updates
<transgress> i have it
* transgress is connected to msn right now
<rzei> hmm strange i just added that deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main into /etc/apt/sources.list and did apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<transgress> it's in the ubuntu repo's
<rzei> so.. what should i have in my sources.list then?
<transgress> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<transgress> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<transgress> i'd imagine those should do it
<rzei> adding those then
<transgress> they should be in there by default
<rzei> actually those were commented out, result of me using this same installition from the 5.04 preview
<Tm_T> haha
<transgress> woot... you're gonna have a few updates then
<rzei> 15 only actually
<transgress> hmm
<rzei> already downloaded, unpacking
<rzei> setting up
<rzei> done :)
<transgress> i always liked big updates... made me feel like i was doing something
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Congratlation uniq on membership | Some fixes: deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | breezy broken for g++ and dbus fun | http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php
<uniq> thanks :)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Congratulations uniq on membership | Some fixes: deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | breezy broken for g++ and dbus fun | http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php
<Riddell> better
<KoseFrank> Hi...
<KoseFrank> Anyone still up?
<Tm_T> yup
<KoseFrank> Goodie gumdrops...
<KoseFrank> I have a question... I am running Kubuntu
<KoseFrank> And I want Gaim, but cannot find it in the package program
<KoseFrank> (I am a newbie, but managed to install a wlan-card using ndiswrapper, so I'm pretty proud)
<frank> which package program are you using? synaptic?
<KoseFrank> kynaptic
<KoseFrank> I guess that's the kde-version of the synaptic-program
<frank> just do search for gaim
<KoseFrank> i did
<frank> im not sure why you wouldn't see it... try installing synaptic and use that instead. It's much better
<KoseFrank> Is there a way I can connect to a remote package-ftp or something? I remembered when I was using Ubuntu, I managed to install all these programs without any hassle. The problem was that the system went unstable, and everything crashed. But this seems stable enough... It even plays mp3's (wow!)
<KoseFrank> Ok... How do I do that?
<frank> KoseFrank, do a search for synaptic in kynaptic
<KoseFrank> Sorry if I'm asking lame questions, but the stupid Kopete doesn't seem to support msn any more
<KoseFrank> I did. It didn't find it
<frank> it need to be updated
<Tm_T> KoseFrank: use autopackage from gaim site
<frank> hoary-updates has the update
<frank> KoseFrank, I think you can do that through synaptic as well
<KoseFrank> Hoary updates? Ok. I didn't have a network avaiable when I installed... Is that why it doesn't seem to know it can be updated???
<Tm_T> ehm, I'll go to sleep ->
<frank> KoseFrank, check your apt sources list:    sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<frank> KoseFrank, to check if the right repositories are there
<KoseFrank> gedit - command not found
<frank> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Riddell> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<frank> forgot you use kubuntu
<KoseFrank> Ahhh
<Riddell> don't sudo kate, she doesn't like it
<KoseFrank> It seemed so... 
<KoseFrank> It said she probably krashed
<KoseFrank> But nano worked
<frank> oh
<KoseFrank> Shall i remove the # ?
<frank> yeah make sure you have      universe, multiverse    and hoary-security and hoary-update  available
<KoseFrank> Do you recommend using the "universe respository" or will that just f"# things up?
<frank> I haven't had problems with universe.   And in synaptic, you can tell which packages are from universe
<KoseFrank> Ahhh
<incubii> everyone has problems with the universe
<incubii> its ever expanding
<incubii> :P
<KoseFrank> It seems to work better now, yes
<frank> did you install synaptic?
<KoseFrank> Do I need it... It seems to update kynaptic...
<brosio> mm dma is disable on both dvd and dvdrecorder... anyone could help ?
<frank> KoseFrank, I just find synaptic is better (alot better)
<KoseFrank> And it seems that Gaim is up and running.... =)
<frank> did you update everything?
<frank> brosio, edit /etc/hdparm.conf
<KoseFrank> I belive I did
<frank> great
<KoseFrank> Yeah =)
<KoseFrank> I installed synaptics too...
<KoseFrank> I belive i can start to like this distro
<KoseFrank> Thanks, btw...
<frank> np
<KoseFrank> Nice name your parents gave you, btw
<frank> you too, lol
<KoseFrank> We must be the lucky ones
<KoseFrank> Ahhh
<KoseFrank> i found supertux
<KoseFrank> One reason why I liked Mandrake
<KoseFrank> Hmmm... The shortcuts doesnt seem to automatically add themselves 
<dangermouse> Greetings, my tasty friends!
<frank> KoseFrank, sometimes they don't
<frank> like supertux
<KoseFrank> I noticed
<KoseFrank> And firefox?
<frank> I have shortcuts for firefox
<KoseFrank> Hmmm.. I'll try to install one in my native language
<KoseFrank> To see what happens
<KoseFrank> Aaaah... Lovely
<KoseFrank> It works
<KoseFrank> HAha. This was FUN
<KoseFrank> Ok... Thank's a lot
<KoseFrank> I've gotta go to bed
<KoseFrank> But... Yeah. This works. =)
<KoseFrank> That's nice
<daniels> Riddell: done
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<Riddell> groovy
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> erh
<Tm_T> hey, where's smouche?
<Tm_T> ah, /lastlog saves =)
<frank> where can I set up applications to start when I log on to kde?
<Tm_T> just add link to ~/.kde/Autostart
<frank> Tm_T, ok thanks
<Tm_T> np
<SlicerDicer> I lost 90% of everything in kicker when I added kdeartwork and kdegames any ideas?
<SlicerDicer> applet failures etc
<frank> anyone have this display problem?  in kate  for example, the line I am writing is black
<frank> I can't see it
<frank> similar problem happens in ark too
<Tm_T> smouche_sleep: !
<Tm_T> frank: eh, nice ;)
<Tm_T> frank: can you take a pic?
<smouche> hello again
<frank> how?
<Tm_T> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/pre2/24580-2.jpg
<Tm_T> whyyy!!!??
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> frank: well, one way is to use KSnapshot
<Tm_T> smouche: wanna try my shouter?
<smouche> sure, Tm_T, though I don't even know what a shouter is exactly!
<smouche> (if if involves sounds though, I don't have mine on)
<smouche> heh heh
<smouche> what's a shouter?
<Tm_T> smouche: amaroK shoutcast script
<Tm_T> so all you have to do is listen ;)
<smouche> ah, cool.  What does it do?
<smouche> ok
<smouche> hit me
<Tm_T> 84.230.1.106:8000/amarok
<frank> Tm_T, i made a snapshot
<smouche> so, Tm_T, would that work in streamtuner too?
<Tm_T> I think so
<_dangermouse> wow.
<Tm_T> hmm
<_dangermouse> been at 10mins left on battery for the past hour
<Tm_T> smouche: I just click and my amaroK shoutcasts what I listen :)
<Tm_T> smouche: too easy? maybe :p
<Tm_T> frank: ok, I'll check if I get something
<Tm_T> frank: hmm, looks like it have something to do with colour settings ;)
<smouche> hmmm, can't get it to work in streamtuner, Tm_t
<frank> yeah the lines should be bluish but I have no idea where to fix it
<Tm_T> frank: heh, kcontrol -> appearance -> colours ->
<Tm_T> alternate background in lists
<Tm_T> yup, just change it
<Tm_T> smouche: hmm, but you're listening?
<smouche> nope, Tm_T, how do I play that?  
<smouche> I tried opening 84.230.1.106:8000/amarok in amarok, and streamtuner
<smouche> and I tried it with "http://84.230.1.106:8000/amarok"
<smouche> what am I doing wrong?
<Tm_T> smouche: hmm, try xmms
<Tm_T> dunno really
<Tm_T> but looks like someone from nyc is connected
<smouche> wait, I think I need to kill artsd first; I was listening to the radio before...
<Tm_T> ah ok
<frank> Tm_T, It workeD!!!  I have no idea how I could have changed that!
<Tm_T> frank: ah good
<frank> Tm_T, Thanks so much
<Tm_T> np :)
<smouche> well, Tm_T, amaroK tells me it's connecting to stream source and says it's playing, but no sound so far
<Tm_T> eh
<frank> Tm_T, do you use amd64?
<Tm_T> hmm, 32
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe I should make new background (again)
<smouche> hey Tm_T:
<smouche> Couldn't connect to host 84.230.1.106
<smouche> Server reported:  503 Server is full
<Tm_T> smouche: yup, ogg file =)
<Tm_T> smouche: wait, I try another track ;)
<smouche> streamtuner at least gave me that info; amaroK didn't
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> ok, now?
<Tm_T> atleast there's traffic
<Tm_T> should work atm
<smouche> nope, Tm_T, Server reported:  503 Server is full
<Tm_T> smouche: your ip is 24.90.94.112?
<Tm_T> ...
<smouche> yes, Tm_T
<Tm_T> ok, so you are "listening"
<smouche> well, I'm still getting those "server full" messages.
<smouche> maybe that's why!
<Synnergy> Ok - got an X - KDE problem that's driving me nuts :)  After startup, I get about 30-45 seconds of time, and then the whole thing freezes - mouse/keyboard/twinview - everything works during that first min or so - any thoughts?
<smouche> something on here is "listening" but it ain't me
<Tm_T> Synnergy: how much ram?
<Synnergy> 512
<Tm_T> and do you have swap?
<Synnergy> yes - not sure what it's set at though, I just installed Kubuntu - and just let it do the partitions
<Tm_T> smouche: hmm, check your network traffic, there is some app connecting and "listening"
<Tm_T> strange though
<Synnergy> irritating too - I just convied my brother to get rid of mdk - and now it's all screwed up lol 
<Tm_T> haha
<Synnergy> let me clarify one thing :)  
<Tm_T> Synnergy: sounds like mem problem to me
<Synnergy> Like I said, it's fresh install - and using the giving xorg.conf file - runs fine - after setup nv drivers and enable twinview - that's where the prob is
<Synnergy> and twinview was running fine on mdk, so I know it's plenty capable
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> so maybe there's some misconfiguration then
<smouche> weird, well, Tm_T, I'll try that again later.  I killed every thing I could find, but still can't get through.
<Synnergy> but the strange thing is - during that first min - i can drop windows on and off the second monitor just fune
<smouche> ah hah!
<Tm_T> check /var/logs/xorg.?.log files
<Tm_T> smouche: heh, you cut it =)
<Synnergy> hang on - on another machine
<Tm_T> =)
<smouche> nope
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> smouche: ?
<smouche> eh, I don't know...
<Tm_T> how... why... err?
<smouche> thought I solved it, i was wrong
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> hmm, I'll say magic words, "make install"
<smouche> well, anyway, Tm_T, I'm about to install Suse on my old laptop, and hopefully your stream will be the first thing playing on there
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> smouche: ok, can you now cut your connection to my 33606 port? ;)
<smouche> how do I do that Tm_T?  I thought I closed everything already
<Tm_T> hmm, or is it from my pc =)
<Tm_T> I think I have connection to your end =)
<Synnergy> Tm_T : Well, there were some errors on libglx - i installed using 'nvidia-glx' - do you know if there's any problems with that?
<Tm_T> strange :p
<Tm_T> Synnergy: nope
<smouche> Tm_T, let me kill my connection and then I'll come back and you tell me what you see...
<Synnergy> I'll remove and try installing from nv and see what's up - trying to show off apt :)
<Synnergy> my bro always had rpm before
* smouche really wishes Tm_T would not "connect to his end"
<Tm_T> ehh
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe I restart my connection aswell
<smouche> Tm_T, what's it showing now?
<smouche> I disconnected completely.
<smouche> j ubuntu
<smouche> oops
<Tm_T> it's still there :p
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe I restart my connection
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> doesn't help either =)
<Tm_T> strange indeed
<Tm_T> one more trick
<smouche> is this just me, or are other "listeners" persisting on your connection?
<Tm_T> hmm, actually it's connection from my pc to yours, using really strange port
<Tm_T> dunno what it is really =)
<smouche> yeah, well, um, heh, wtf??
<smouche> what port number?
<Tm_T> 33606
* smouche has become an accidental master hacker
<smouche> I hacked Finland!
<Tm_T> eh, one of my computer is not whole country, you know?
<Tm_T> s
<smouche> yeah, well, I have to start somewhere
<Tm_T> haha
<smouche> Tm_T, I disconnected totally; so the connection somehow got reestablished
<smouche> ?
<Tm_T> dunno
<smouche> all right, keep your eye on whatever you're looking at; I'm going to unplug from my cable, log out, and log in again
<Brazmetal> hey... Is anybody able to mms (straming) videos in kaffeine?
<smouche> ok, Tm_T?
<Tm_T> smouche: ok
<Tm_T> this is really strange
<Synnergy> Hey Tm_T - need to install kernel-source for 5.04 - can you tell me what package is named?
<smouche> Tm_T, any change?
<Brazmetal> hey... Is anybody able to mms (straming) videos in kaffeine?
<Tm_T> smouche: guess :p
<smouche> Tm_T, do not make me guess.
<Tm_T> nothing changed
<Tm_T> I think it's just a bug in my firewall gui
<smouche> you're a nice guy, Tm_T, but believe me, this is not a computer you want to be linked to in perpetuity
<Tm_T> ?
<smouche> hah hah hah
<Tm_T> strange word there
<smouche> yeah, must be the gui
<smouche> in perpetuity?  "forever"
<Tm_T> ah yes
<Tm_T> smouche: because it doesn't disappeared even when your pc was down
<smouche> Tm_T, should I dare trying to connect to that stream again?
<Tm_T> smouche: sure
<smouche> all righhhhhhht!
<smouche> what is that?  Finnish?
<Tm_T> eh, what a survey, asking "What types of games do you most like to play?" and there's no strategy
<smouche> cool!
<Tm_T> smouche: yup
<smouche> shit, this is great!
<Tm_T> haha
* smouche cranks monsoons; neighbors need to learn finnish anyway
<smouche> Tm_T, how can I see the playlist? in xmms, only "amarok" is showing
<Tm_T> smouche: you wan't to see my playlist?
<smouche> heh heh, dead air.  what, you only have one song on there?  who was that anyway?
<Tm_T> smouche: nope, it strated to play ogg, and ogg wont stream yet
<Tm_T> band was Absoluuttinen Nollapiste
<Tm_T> smouche: ok, next song that wokrs =)
<Tm_T> plrrr
<smouche> allright, Tm_T, it's working in streamtuner to, with beep media player
<smouche> how many listeners at once can you handle with that?
<smouche> these are good tunes
<smouche> ah, excellent, now the song titles are showing, Tm_T
<Brazmetal> When I load a video streaming (mms) in kaffeine, I can get the video, but I get no sound.... I have the w32codes installed... does anybody know how to solve this problem?
<Tm_T> smouche: well, if I stream straight from my pc, 2 and if I use proxy, up to 100
<Tm_T> Brazmetal: hmm, I have many problems with kaffeine, mostly when playing mov files (kaffeine crashes)
<smouche> Brazmetal, all I can think is some other app has tied things up; trying "killall artsd" to shut down the engine, then try your video again
<Brazmetal> smouche, even if the other videos work perfectly ? 
<smouche> ah, don't know Brazmetal
<Brazmetal> i can run avi, mpg and wmv... with sound... no problems at all
<Brazmetal> just loading a mms stream I get this problem
* smouche resists urge to rip all Tm_T's streams
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> smouche: you _can_ buy these records too =)
<smouche> what does Nollapiste mean, Tm_T?
<Tm_T> smouche: zeropoint
<smouche> ah, "nolla" is a cognate of null?
<smouche> all right, cool, now I really am gonna shut this sucker down and get some work done on the other computer; see you later Tm_T
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> wtf
<Tm_T> again
<n17r0> hi I got a problem :/
<Tm_T> join the club ;)
<n17r0> I just installed Kubuntu and was playing around abit, so I got to the part of mounting partitions, after I mounted hda2 the whole system locks, and i needed to reset my pc, but now the folder for "Storage Media"  is empty. How can I restore it so all my partitions show up again ? 
<n17r0> ahh nevermind, they are back again :P
<n17r0> hehe i need to learn alot about linux :D
<Tm_T> =)
<n17r0> ohh btw, as u know the kdelibs-data is fixed, but how can i get back the defualt Kubuntu KDE settings back, cos i now have a KDE desktop. Like when u press on the K-menu, u see there in the right corner KDE 3.4, but the Kubuntu defualt was displaying the name Kubuntu in the K-menu right corner. How to restore this ? 
<Tm_T> hm?
<n17r0> and icons on the taskbar where also changed
<n17r0> ohh correction: i mean in the left corner of the kde start menu
<n17r0> U know what I mean ?
<Tm_T> hmm, yes
<n17r0> any way to fix this ?
<Tm_T> check your icon settings?
<Tm_T> dunno really
<n17r0> well its not a big problem anyway :] 
<Tm_T> hmm, I just edit my desktop graphics =)
<n17r0> yeah guess thats the way to do it
<Tm_T> well it's the only way if you like to do it yourself
<n17r0> and how about the performance of firefox 1.04 on Kubuntu ? Is it worth installing ?
<Tm_T> yes
<n17r0> cool i also just installed sun-java 1.5
<_luke> whats the deal with deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main ? whats in the repositry??
<\sh> hoary updates
<\sh> if there r any
<\sh> for kubuntu
<_luke> just for kubuntu?
<Tm_T> \sh: any luck with pykde yet?
<\sh> Tm_T: right now, on my hoary box pykde is working with some patches for kskeleton
<\sh> Tm_T: but as we're in the cxx transition I will wait with the injecting into universe
<Tm_T> hmm
<\sh> Tm_T: and in the end, I'm waiting for upstream to get the patches inside the main source, cause it's changing the syntax of some methods inside pykde...and these syntax changes need to be documented
<Tm_T> ah ok
<KaiL> who said, Linux is slow?
<Tm_T> o/
<Tm_T> it is
<Tm_T> my dos 6.22 is sooo much faster
<KaiL> I don't think, you can play a DVD on a K6-2/500 with Windows, or? :)
<Tm_T> ever tried BeOS ?
<KaiL> far ago, yes
<Tm_T> :)
<SlicerDicer-> is it possible to get the default kde "K" menu back?
<SlicerDicer-> I keep on trying but failing....
<Tm_T> SlicerDicer-: uhm, what you mean, default icon?
<KaiL> SlicerDicer-: rightclick on panel -> add -> special button -> kmenu
<Tm_T> ah
<SlicerDicer-> not that kail
<SlicerDicer-> I am talking the default k menu itself
<SlicerDicer-> when you kick on the "K" it brings up a menu
<Tm_T> and?
<_luke> can someone help me with this error: luke@kubuntu:~ $ sudo apt-get upgrade, Reading package lists... Done, Segmentation faulty tree... 50%
<KaiL> yes
<SlicerDicer-> well the damn default one for ubuntu is stupidly small and does not have half the features that the original default KDE one does
<KaiL> _luke: ugs
<_luke> ugs?
<SlicerDicer-> zug zug
<KaiL> that looks bad
<Tm_T> SlicerDicer-: eh, you can set it as much as you like ;)
<SlicerDicer-> well I know i can set it
<salbee> slicerdicer : i am afrid to do that you have to unistall the kubuntu desktop
<SlicerDicer-> I am asking how to get rid of the kubuntu one and put the default one back....
<Tm_T> hmm, same kmenu
<Tm_T> yes, it is the same kmenu
<SlicerDicer-> does that break the qpplets salbee?
<SlicerDicer-> err applets
<salbee> what i did is installed kde without kdm and kubuntu desktop
<_luke> kail: whats ugs?
<Tm_T> SlicerDicer-: no, don't do it, it does change nothing
<salbee> this way i had the original menu and then i had to orgnize it
<Tm_T> SlicerDicer-: give me a screenshot from your menu, I relly don't see your problem
<SlicerDicer-> have you never seen a default kde menu
<SlicerDicer-> if you were to build kde yourself from source?
<Tm_T> all what I'm saying, I have about same kmenu whatever I do or whatever distro I use
<Tm_T> so I don't understand what's different in your case
<SlicerDicer-> hang on
<salbee> tm slicer is right the menu is really unorganized
<SlicerDicer-> its just fubar
<SlicerDicer-> thats all there is to say
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> unorganized?
<SlicerDicer-> I am going to show you gentoo vs kubuntu menu
<SlicerDicer-> just relax :)
<Tm_T> ok
<SlicerDicer-> glad I got LCD moniters lol otherwise this would be much harder hehe
<SlicerDicer-> I have reinstalled ubuntu 4 times now cause of breaking kicker trying to get the "default" menu back
<SlicerDicer-> some of the simple things missing are say.... "most used applications" section etc
<Tm_T> eh?
<SlicerDicer-> editors section is nowhere to be found that lists kwrite kate etc
<KaiL> a digital Audio _input_ on the Mainboard/Soundcard would be nice :)
<Tm_T> SlicerDicer-: http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo/foo_032.png
<KaiL> then I could transfer the signal digitally between the Systems
<SlicerDicer-> settings section is gone, lost and found, personal files (home) bookmarks and quick browser are all gone
<Tm_T> SlicerDicer-: you mean what?
<Tm_T> SlicerDicer-: I got all of that =)
<SlicerDicer-> wtf.....
<Tm_T> xD
<SlicerDicer-> why dont i?
<SlicerDicer-> damn if only mine looked like that
<SlicerDicer-> mine looks like shit....
<Tm_T> first, try kappfinder
<Tm_T> next, configure your kmenu
<SlicerDicer-> argh... I should not have to manually put in all the shit that should be there by default....
<Tm_T> manually?
<Tm_T> you don't have to set much
<Tm_T> and some people don't want them by default
<SlicerDicer-> its reporting it incorrectly anyway
<SlicerDicer-> all under the wrong damn sections
<SlicerDicer-> and that still does not explain why most used apps does not appear
<KaiL> 50C - my K6-2 seams to be getting a temperature problem 
<SlicerDicer-> I feel like strangling my desktop thats how bad it looks
<DiabloD3> 50c isnt so bad, you know
<KaiL> DiabloD3: while idling it has 28 ;)
<DiabloD3> as a general rule, add 10c to any chip that doesnt have an on die sensor
<DiabloD3> so thats realistically 60c
<KaiL> so we have 60...
<DiabloD3> >65c is considered bad
<SlicerDicer-> hang on Tm_T
<DiabloD3> and k6s are known for not heating evenly
<DiabloD3> so some parts might be 65c
<DiabloD3> so, yeah, you may have a heating problem =P
<SlicerDicer-> http://home.comcast.net/~slicerdicer/screwedkde.png that should help explain
<SlicerDicer-> it looks like hell
<SlicerDicer-> half of the menu is missing....
<DiabloD3> lemme look
<KaiL> DiabloD3: the cooler is designed for a Athlon, so THAT shouldn't be the problem
<DiabloD3> KaiL: ... it should be designed for a socket 7 proc >_<
<Tm_T> SlicerDicer-: xD
<KaiL> DiabloD3: "designed" means 5cm high, not 1cm as common to that time ;)
<DiabloD3> erm
<DiabloD3> half of what menu is missing?
<DiabloD3> KaiL: doesnt mean its the right size to fit it
<KaiL> but I guess, it was also not common to play DVDs on this
<Tm_T> SlicerDicer-: eh, just conf your menu, and please run kappfinder
<DiabloD3> KaiL: no. it wasnt.
<DiabloD3> er, wow
<SlicerDicer-> Tm_T, like I said already it does not put the apps in the right place
<DiabloD3> wtf happened to your menu
<SlicerDicer-> nor does it find them all
<SlicerDicer-> DiabloD3, thats a fresh install
<Tm_T> haha
<SlicerDicer-> i have had it happen 4 times
<SlicerDicer-> it looks like shit
<DiabloD3> .... wtf
<SlicerDicer-> yeah
<Tm_T> ok, broken install media
<SlicerDicer-> tell me about it
<KaiL> this is one of the fastest Socket 7 CPUs ever and the DVD playback isn't perfect
<SlicerDicer-> unless its 64bit screwing up Tm_T 
<SlicerDicer-> I dont know
<DiabloD3> KaiL: because the cache isnt big enough
<Tm_T> SlicerDicer-: try 32bit ;)
<SlicerDicer-> argh...
<KaiL> SlicerDicer-: there's only the "change user" menu missing
<DiabloD3> KaiL: mpeg2 murders low cache cpus
<SlicerDicer-> KaiL, I think not
<DiabloD3> KaiL: p2s and k6s alike
<KaiL> DiabloD3: you think, a K6-III will be faster?
<SlicerDicer-> hang on I will show you the real menu
<SlicerDicer-> but I am going to break ubuntu
<KaiL> (the K6-2 has only the mainboard cache)
<DiabloD3> KaiL: p3s get away because of better cache design (and I think more cache, but dont quote me), and k7s just fucking rock
<DiabloD3> KaiL: well, you'd think having the l2 would help
<DiabloD3> KaiL: it atleast would be faster than the mobo l2
<DiabloD3> (which turns the mobo l2 into l3)
<KaiL> but does it help here?
<DiabloD3> it might
<DiabloD3> but I doubt it
<KaiL> *g*
<DiabloD3> you will see a performance increase though
<DiabloD3> well, in anything that stabs cache in the face
<KaiL> funny enough, I play a DVD on a system, you might be unable to even install Windows on ;)
<DiabloD3> thats nothing new KaiL 
<DiabloD3> windows is entirely fucked up in its media subsystem
<DiabloD3> for no good reason either
<DiabloD3> like, compare ffmpeg vs ffdshow
<KaiL> DRM.......
<DiabloD3> using, say, two simplistic apps
<DiabloD3> like mplayer vs media player v6
<SlicerDicer-> ok I have totally broken kicker now
<DiabloD3> mplayer will fucking blow it out of the water
<SlicerDicer-> let me show you what it looks like normal Tm_T 
<DiabloD3> hands down
<DiabloD3> on any codec
<SlicerDicer-> its still not normal but its more normal
<KaiL> SlicerDicer-: you know, that you can configure the menu?
<SlicerDicer-> yes damn it I know I can but I should not need to redo something that should be done by default
<Tm_T> eh
<DiabloD3> sounds like your install media is fucked
<SlicerDicer-> kinda defeats the purpose of using something like ubuntu if I have to spend several hours to install the "K" menu properly
<Tm_T> 08:39 < Tm_T> ok, broken install media
<KaiL> why do you think, your definition of good default is the good default for everybody?
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer-: try apt-get dist-upgrading
<KaiL> DiabloD3: nop, that IS (more or less) how default looks
<SlicerDicer-> KaiL, dont you know that there is a default set by kde.org?
<SlicerDicer-> KaiL, or are you just totally missing that
<Tm_T> SlicerDicer-: eh, I got different
<SlicerDicer-> http://home.comcast.net/~slicerdicer/screwedkde1.png
<SlicerDicer-> btw thats what I just did
<Tm_T> I mean KaiL !
<KaiL> SlicerDicer-: kubuntu has it's own (sometimes different) defaults
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer-: then uninstall kdm, kill X, rm -rf .kde, reinstall kubuntu-desktop, and /etc/init.d/kde start
<SlicerDicer-> I totally broke kicker but I got part of it going
<DiabloD3> KaiL: no, it doesnt
<DiabloD3> mine has most used apps, and bookmarks and quick browser and run command and switch user
<DiabloD3> his doesnt
<Tm_T> so it's broken
<SlicerDicer-> KaiL, btw go install fedora go install gentoo go install mandrake or whatever that new name is or any other bloody distro
<SlicerDicer-> kde has a default menu
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer-: so try what I asked
<Tm_T> SlicerDicer-: fedora's default is different than others, because of fedora :o
<KaiL> DiabloD3: he has run. most used, bookmarks and quick browser are disabled in kubuntu default (as I have it on the K6-2)
<DiabloD3> if your install media has a broken package, you cant do much
<SlicerDicer-> I already removed kubuntu-desktop and it fried kicker
<DiabloD3> KaiL: then why are they enabled on my default install, hmm?
<KaiL> SlicerDicer-: did you ever update?
<Tm_T> but anyway, shower and coffee =>>
<SlicerDicer-> KaiL, of course
<DiabloD3> nice try SlicerDicer-, but kubuntu-desktop is just a meta package
<DiabloD3> nothing is actually in it
<DiabloD3> so removing it cant fry kicker
<SlicerDicer-> DiabloD3, bullshit!
<KaiL> SlicerDicer-: because I'm shure, your default settings are lost ;)
<DiabloD3> Don't bullshit me, son.
<SlicerDicer-> DiabloD3, listen....
<SlicerDicer-> I just now removed kubuntu-desktop
<KaiL> else you'd have a "kubuntu 5.04" on the left :)
<SlicerDicer-> thats how I got the menu to show somewhat properly but now applets will not start
<SlicerDicer-> so I have no damn menu
<SlicerDicer-> I have done this 5 times now
<KaiL> SlicerDicer-: remove kubuntu-default-settings, relogin and then tell again.
<DiabloD3> 5.04 or 5.4?
<KaiL> ah, and reinstall that package ;)
<KaiL> 5.4
<SlicerDicer-> brb
<KaiL> in other words: "dpkg -P kubuntu-default-settings; apt-get install kubuntu-default-settings"
<DiabloD3> heh
<KaiL> recreating /etc/kderc
<DiabloD3> afk
<SlicerDicer-> naw man kicker is fried its baked
<SlicerDicer-> deep fried
<SlicerDicer-> maybe its cause of 64bit
<SlicerDicer-> do you guys use 64bit kubuntu or does anybody here?
<KaiL> SlicerDicer-: reinstalled kubuntu-default-settings before relogin?
<SlicerDicer-> yep
<SlicerDicer-> I totally restarted X actually
<KaiL> then you should see at least some changes
<SlicerDicer-> nope
<KaiL> for example the "kubuntu 5.4" on the left
<SlicerDicer-> just reverted back to fucked up kde "k" menu
<SlicerDicer-> but all the applets are nuked
<SlicerDicer-> no clock nothing
<SlicerDicer-> and I had to manually add the k menu so I could get to it
<SlicerDicer-> but it nuked kicker out
<KaiL> does the file /etc/kderc exist?
<SlicerDicer-> want another screenshot?
<SlicerDicer-> yeah
<SlicerDicer-> http://home.comcast.net/~slicerdicer/screwedkde.png http://home.comcast.net/~slicerdicer/screwedkde1.png
<SlicerDicer-> did you happen to compare those?
<SlicerDicer-> one has the kmenu somewhat proper still really screwed but its better.... all the applets are gone though
<SlicerDicer-> one has totally screwed kmenu
<KaiL> http://home.comcast.net/~slicerdicer/screwedkde.png << this looks quite close to default
<SlicerDicer-> then you are missing my point I want KDE default not ubuntu default
<KaiL> the other is really broken
<SlicerDicer-> the other is not broken
<KaiL> why do you not change the settings manually, if you want them different to kubuntu settings?
<SlicerDicer-> whatever KaiL obviously you dont know what you are talking about. I have been using linux for years and use it as my only operating system 
<SlicerDicer-> I do know what the KDE default settings are... these are not them you dont know how to do it and are arguing with me on what they are 
<SlicerDicer-> not worth my time
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer-: nuke ~/.kde and relogin
<KaiL> I know the KDE defaults and I know, that they are most idiotic
<SlicerDicer-> lol
<KaiL> DiabloD3: that would "break" thinks even more in his opinion, as he sees the existance of kubuntu-default-settings a bug
<DiabloD3> KaiL: oh shush
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer-: try it
<SlicerDicer-> KaiL, my shit is already fucked so it dont matter
<SlicerDicer-> I broke it cause you did not trust me that crap was screwed 
* DiabloD3 whacks SlicerDicer- 
<SlicerDicer-> gone DiabloD3
<DiabloD3> go try it
<SlicerDicer-> I can do more than one thing :) brb
<DiabloD3> so go relogin
<SlicerDicer> just incase it breaks everything lol
<SlicerDicer> nah kicker is still screwed
<DiabloD3> hrm
<SlicerDicer> same with "k" menu
<KaiL> http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=306&slide=45 this is kubuntu default.
<DiabloD3> uninstall kubuntu-default-settings
<DiabloD3> nuke .kde, relogin
<KaiL> you can change from that base, if you want.
<KaiL> or remove kubuntu-default-settings, but I don't know, what happenes then (and I don't care)
<SlicerDicer> ok DiabloD3
<SlicerDicer> well then keep your comments to yourself KaiL
<DiabloD3> KaiL: I think it does kde default
<DiabloD3> it would be the only thing that would explain why I have a normal kde menu
* KaiL loves users, who behave as Assholes
<DiabloD3> shush KaiL 
<SlicerDicer> I am not being a asshole
<DiabloD3> will you two quit being idiotic.
<SlicerDicer> DiabloD3: he wont fucking stop
<DiabloD3> btw, if thats kubuntu's default, kubuntu is broken
<Tm_T> o/
<KaiL> DiabloD3: why? because it's not allowed to change the "holy defaults of KDE"?
<SlicerDicer> I am having a very hard time doing things cause I have hardly any control over my system considering kicker is friend
<DiabloD3> no, because the "holy defaults of KDE" dont suck
<Tm_T> eh
<KaiL> DiabloD3: that's your opinion and you are allowed to change your settings. But don't behave, as if anything else is a bug
<DiabloD3> KaiL: bug. filing. now.
<SlicerDicer> well kicker is back to life properly kinda...
<KaiL> please give me the number for the "WONTFIX" of "NOTABUG" :)
<SlicerDicer> still screwed DiabloD3
<SlicerDicer> KaiL: will you shut the fuck up man
<SlicerDicer> your offering nothing of use to this coversation and just trolling
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer: what the fuck.
<SlicerDicer> DiabloD3: kicker clock and a few other things came back but the menu is screwd still
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer: a) what the fuck b) how the fuck did I get the ubermenu then?
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer: something is seriously overfucked on your box, and I dont know what
<SlicerDicer> haha
<DiabloD3> http://grammarian.homelinux.net/~kde-cvs/crystal-kwin.png
<SlicerDicer> let me try nuking some more stuff
<DiabloD3> thats what a kde desktop should look like
<KaiL> bah, window borders
<Tm_T> yuuuuk, gkrellm
<DiabloD3> well except for the kwin theme
<DiabloD3> I dont like crystal
<SlicerDicer> god damn guys...
<Tm_T> =)
<DiabloD3> but that kicker
<DiabloD3> yow
<DiabloD3> thats _sexy_
<Tm_T> I'm sexy
<Tm_T> no Im not
<DiabloD3> no, you're not
<Tm_T> am I?
<Tm_T> :/
<DiabloD3> are you a guy?
<Tm_T> hmm, I think so, lemme check
<DiabloD3> are you gay?
<Tm_T> no way!
<DiabloD3> if not, you're screwed
<SlicerDicer> I am nuking more stuff
<Tm_T> =)
<DiabloD3> only gay guys, lesbian women, and straight women can be sexy
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> so maybe I'm not a guy then
<Tm_T> ...what am I ?
<DiabloD3> and I wish I had some gay guy friends. They could teach me to pick up chicks with my newly found sudo-gayness
<SlicerDicer> lol
<SlicerDicer> well DiabloD3 its a little better
<SlicerDicer> still looks like ass though
<SlicerDicer> I am going to reinstall kubuntu and try that again
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer: I wonder if 64bit is just totally fucked
<SlicerDicer> I think you are on the right track there
<DiabloD3> because its not making any sense 
<SlicerDicer> something you had me do fixed half of the stuff
<SlicerDicer> only half though
<DiabloD3> hrm
<SlicerDicer> I cant get to kubuntu.org to test the x86 cd though
<DiabloD3> now, for the record, I didnt completely install kde when I started stuff up
<KaiL> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/kubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso maybe the direct link works?
<DiabloD3> so the kde defaults are in there _somewhere_
<SlicerDicer> yeah somewhere
<KaiL> DiabloD3: kdelibs-data I guess ;)
<SlicerDicer> its just under a mountain of _shit_
<DiabloD3> KaiL: you'd think
<DiabloD3> but go look at that kicker
<Tm_T> shit? whaere?
* DiabloD3 is going to go design his kicker like that
<SlicerDicer> DiabloD3: I nuked lipstick and it helped
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer: lipstick isnt so bad
<SlicerDicer> dunno why....
<SlicerDicer> DiabloD3: nothing worked right till I nuked it
<DiabloD3> turn reverse gradents on, and it looks just like plastik
<DiabloD3> huh
<DiabloD3> thats whacked
<SlicerDicer> yeah....
<KaiL> lipstick is like how Plastic would have looked in KDE2 times *g*
<DiabloD3> lipstick was also one of the last things I installed
<DiabloD3> KaiL: ahahha yeah
<DiabloD3> Im actually thinking about going back to plastik
<KaiL> same result, but ~200 options, out of which 190 are useless ;)
<SlicerDicer> I prefer plastic
<SlicerDicer> plastik rather
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer: k!
<DiabloD3> hrm
<DiabloD3> plastik it is
<DiabloD3> with animate progress bars, triangular tree expander...
<SlicerDicer> no loveloss with me removing it if it helps :)
<DiabloD3> wow its just like lipstik with reverse gradents on
<SlicerDicer> lipstick that is
<SlicerDicer> yep plastik I have been using it for ages
<DiabloD3> ooh
<DiabloD3> I just fixed a bug
<DiabloD3> switching to plastik turns off that annoying menu icon seperator
<DiabloD3> gradent background thing
<SlicerDicer> haha
<DiabloD3> me++
<SlicerDicer> me-- with 64bit
<KaiL> you can disable that in the mentioned 200 settings ;))
<DiabloD3> KaiL: yeah, but, dude
<DiabloD3> why the fuck dont I just run plastik in the first place
<DiabloD3> infact
* DiabloD3 ponders filing a bug on lipstik
<DiabloD3> "lipstik is installed, installable, or otherwise exists"
<DiabloD3> theres a reason kde defaults to plastik you know
<DiabloD3> and theres a reason why ubuntu's gnome defaults to a plastik clone for gtk
<Tm_T> simplicity and stability
<DiabloD3> tm_T: no
<DiabloD3> _it looks good_
<Tm_T> it looks ok
<DiabloD3> its the best looking theme in existance imo
<Tm_T> heh
<SlicerDicer> agreed just like the _DEFAULT_ "K" menu
<DiabloD3> Im going to agree with slicer on this
<DiabloD3> default++
<SlicerDicer> well the nice thing about it is you can subtract
<Tm_T> I like to edit and change and configure things
<SlicerDicer> its alot less time consuming to subtract than add
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer: true
<SlicerDicer> I would rather have a metric ton of horseshit in the K menu than nothing at all like what I have now
<DiabloD3> yeah
<DiabloD3> theres a reason theres a delete key on the keyboard and no add key
<SlicerDicer> hell it takes me 4x the amount of time if not more to do the same task cause shits so strewn haphazardly as well
<Tm_T> =)
<larkhill> quick question if I may: mouse pointer periodically leaps around the screen uncontrollably - any guesses anyone?
<mrmanic> SlicerDicer: how many apps do you use on a daily basis?
<SlicerDicer> such as konsole is not in system like KDE.org defaults its in utilities
<Tm_T> larkhill: white desk and optical mouse?
<larkhill> Tm_T: notebook, PS2
<mrmanic> SlicerDicer: for me, it's generally under 15 apps.
<SlicerDicer> mrmanic: has nothing to do with that it has to do with knowing where everything is thats why I like the default its what I am usto
<SlicerDicer> retraining your brain to know where all the apps are in a compressed mess is not fun
<mrmanic> SlicerDicer: I ended up using kooldock and making my own menu.
<SlicerDicer> its not even logical how its layed out
<Tm_T> larkhill: yeah, but what type of mouse?
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer: logic is for pansies
<mrmanic> SlicerDicer: I move my kooldock config from computer to computer.  I haven't had to retrain my mind.
<larkhill> Tm_T: just normal, two button
<SlicerDicer> well you would think that multimedia apps would be under multimedia not under utilities
<SlicerDicer> its totally skewed
<larkhill> Tm_T: works fine otherwise, a KDE problem I figure
<mrmanic> SlicerDicer: that doesn't solve your k menu problem, but it does offer you a fairly painless solution.
<Tm_T> hmm
<mrmanic> SlicerDicer: the other thing I do is map "Run Program" to Win-R
<Tm_T> larkhill: it's not your screensaver? ;p
<SlicerDicer> mrmanic: what you mean?
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer: man, lets just put everything in utilities?
<mrmanic> so anything not in kooldock I can run manually.
<SlicerDicer> DiabloD3: sounds like a PLAN!!!
<mrmanic> SlicerDicer: khotkeys
<DiabloD3> how strange
<DiabloD3> I just got a spam
<DiabloD3> with no content in it
<mrmanic> SlicerDicer: I use keyboard commands and kooldock to start pretty much every program I use.
<KaiL> aha, powernow-k8 works again
<SlicerDicer> mrmanic: I dont use hotkeys
<Tm_T> SlicerDicer: you don't use keyboard?
<mrmanic> SlicerDicer: why?  They're really fast once you get used to them.  It's retraining, but you can take your hotkey setup from system to system if you back up correctly.
<SlicerDicer> are you guys having problems with ubuntu mirrors?
<SlicerDicer> mrmanic: cause I use a metric ton of apps alot of differnet games etc
<Tm_T> SlicerDicer: nope?
<SlicerDicer> lol
<SlicerDicer> kubuntu.org is dead for me as well
<SlicerDicer> earlier the mirrors were only going at 35k
<SlicerDicer> last night they were going at 700+
<SlicerDicer> screw it I am going to smoke a ciggy this damn apt configure is taking ages
* mrmanic shrugs
<mrmanic> I think I'm getting jaded.
<mrmanic> I have begun to believe that when someone has unbelievable amounts of problems, it's a malfunction between the terminal and the seat.
<DiabloD3> mrmanic: yeah, but when hes installing shit from default...
<mrmanic> I think that's mostly b/c of spending way too much time tech-supporting my brother and mom
<mrmanic> they can break anything
<SlicerDicer> DiabloD3: kubuntu reinstalled....
<DiabloD3> either a) hes lying, b) something is seriously wrong with the x86-64 port
<KaiL> mrmanic: lol
<SlicerDicer> DiabloD3: I dont lie
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer: its still your fault
<SlicerDicer> DiabloD3: at least about problems
<DiabloD3> mrmanic says so
<DiabloD3> PEBKAC!
<mrmanic> SlicerDicer: I blame you for your problems, b/c of deep seated emotional problems with my mother.
<SlicerDicer> actually mrmanic its "error between moniter and keyboard"
<DiabloD3> dr freud, eat your heart out
<SlicerDicer> get it right
<SlicerDicer> errr shit...
<SlicerDicer> now I am being the idiot
<DiabloD3> problem exists between keyboard and chair
<DiabloD3> pebkac.
<SlicerDicer> there you go
<SlicerDicer> lol
<DiabloD3> so thats three points against you
<SlicerDicer> I love the pebkac
<DiabloD3> moniter, between moniter and keyboard, and the fact I said pebkac and you still screwed it up
<SlicerDicer> naw DiabloD3 I am pretty good at knowing what I am doing I dont normally ask unless I try everything I can and break it several times lol
<DiabloD3> need help digging that hole?
<SlicerDicer> as such I broke it 4 times
<mrmanic> SlicerDicer: I'm just joshing you.  If you're up for it, see if you can isolate the problem.
<mrmanic> It's more helpful if you can do that.
<SlicerDicer> mrmanic: no problem
<mrmanic> A bug saying "it breaks when I do X" is more useful than "your shit is b0rk3d!  again!!"
<SlicerDicer> I got nothing better to do I already have wasted a entire day on this trying to troubleshoot it myself
<SlicerDicer> haha
<SlicerDicer> yeah
<SlicerDicer> it is screwed from the word GO
<mrmanic> have you checked the kubuntu bug tracker thingy?
<mrmanic> is it bugzilla?
<DiabloD3> no, launchpad now
<mrmanic> ah, when did that happen?
<mrmanic> recently?
<DiabloD3> bugzilla was a temp thing
<SlicerDicer> mrmanic: I am totally new to Ubuntu
<SlicerDicer> acutally I come from the land of gentoo :)
<DiabloD3> AHAH!
<DiabloD3> I KNEW IT!
<DiabloD3> I KNEW IT!
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer: you fucking ricer!
<SlicerDicer> I am a fucking ricer
<DiabloD3> No normal user has these many problems!
<DiabloD3> Only gentooers do!
<SlicerDicer> wana see my make.conf that is commented to allow special flags for any given program!
<mrmanic> man
<DiabloD3> Goddamn my inuition rocks
<mrmanic> I should be an honorary gentooer :(
<SlicerDicer> lol
<DiabloD3> intuition
<DiabloD3> and goddamn my hands are cold
<SlicerDicer> DiabloD3: well....
<SlicerDicer> I do everything by terminal lol
<DiabloD3> so?
<DiabloD3> at any given time I have a dozen terminals open
<SlicerDicer> its critical that I have my terminal! and the fact its not in the default kubuntu K menu pisses me straight off
<DiabloD3> doesnt mean I compile xterm with -O3 -march=pentium3 -mfpmath=sse,387 -funroll-loops -mmmx -msse -fdo-other-shit
<DiabloD3> -fomit-frame-pointer
<SlicerDicer> alright lets try to do this in a reasonable manner
<DiabloD3> oh, and it doesnt mean I spend approx. 2 years bootstrapping a system
<SlicerDicer> insted of rm -rfdv ~/.kde lets do a mv :)
<DiabloD3> AHAH! RICERISM! RIGHT THERE!
<SlicerDicer> DiabloD3: gentoo bootstraps and installs everything in 13 hours on my amd
<DiabloD3> -rfdv! like -rf wasnt enough!
<SlicerDicer> it looks better!!!
<mrmanic> SlicerDicer: is gentoo workable as a workstation OS?
<mrmanic> haha
<mrmanic> when I run linux commands it's all about how they look.
<SlicerDicer> mrmanic: this box is gentoo
<SlicerDicer> so is my mythtv
<SlicerDicer> I nuked out /.kde after backing it up
<mrmanic> SlicerDicer: what percentage of time/processor is taken up by compilation after the initial install?
<SlicerDicer> not sure offhand never cared
<KaiL> mrmanic: don't discuss with gentoo users, esp. not about this, that's waste of time
<DiabloD3> mrmanic: about 25% of the cpu's total lifetime on average
<DiabloD3> mrmanic: which is about 2 years on average, due to severe overclocking
<mrmanic> man
<KaiL> haha
<SlicerDicer> I dont overclock
<mrmanic> about 33% of my total lifetime on average is spent sleeping
<DiabloD3> feh, I do like 50%
<mrmanic> that leaves 8% of the time as excess compile time b/c my processor is underclocked.
<KaiL> dows powernow count as "underclocking"? :)
<DiabloD3> no.
<SlicerDicer> mrmanic: here is my plan beings that you said insted of saying "OMGWTFBBQ MY SHIT IS FUXXORED"
<SlicerDicer> I just backed up my ~/.kde and am going to remove it
<SlicerDicer> see what happens
<SlicerDicer> if nothing happens then I am going to remove lipstick
<SlicerDicer> then if nothing happens I am going to remove kubuntu-defaults or whatever that package name is sorry I dont have it infront of me atm
<mrmanic> not a bad idea.
<mrmanic> I hate tracking bugs
<mrmanic> you have to be so methodical
<DiabloD3> bugs can suck my dick
<Tm_T> you don't have a dick?
<DiabloD3> tm_T: wtf?
<Tm_T> joking...
<mrmanic> I wish we had no bugs
<mrmanic> If not having a dick meant I could write bug free code for the rest of my life, I think it would be a hard decision.
<Tm_T> there's no system without bugs
<SlicerDicer> and now another problem hits me in the face
<SlicerDicer> ethernet lol
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer: atleast it wasnt one of our dicks
<mrmanic> !
<SlicerDicer> lol
<DiabloD3> someone had to say it
<harsha_> can some guide me how to setup webdav on kubuntu
<SlicerDicer> hey DiabloD3
<mrmanic> ooh, that reminds me
<SlicerDicer> question for ya
<SlicerDicer> you use x86 right?
<mrmanic> do any of you know whether svn:// kioslave is supposed to be in kubuntu?
<DiabloD3> yeah
<SlicerDicer> btw if this dont work I am going to try that
<SlicerDicer> its really going to suck to go to x86 after using 64bit
<SlicerDicer> and what the fuck is with debian... all together no matter what flavor it does not like my ethernet cards
<DiabloD3> who knows
<SlicerDicer> the autodetection on the cd fails everytime
<DiabloD3> it could be you use unusual ethernet cards
<SlicerDicer> both the modules exist if I do a modprobe -l
<SlicerDicer> sk98lin is not to unusual these days anyway
<SlicerDicer> the marvell chipset
<SlicerDicer> gigabit onboard
<SlicerDicer> lota mobos have them
<DiabloD3> gigabit isnt common
<SlicerDicer> errrm sure it is
<SlicerDicer> where have you been
<DiabloD3> nope. it isnt.
<SlicerDicer> all my mobos have gigabit
<DiabloD3> thats good for you.
<SlicerDicer> hell one is over a year old
<DiabloD3> but most people dont have gigabit.
<SlicerDicer> they were like 120$ for the k7 board and the k8 board was 248$ or something like that
<pd_> Ijust installed Adobe Acrobat7.0 from a tar ball on my kubuntu
<pd_> I should say it excellent
<DiabloD3> hey SlicerDicer 
<DiabloD3> figured out how to turn that shit on
<SlicerDicer> yeah?
<DiabloD3> right click on K, panel menu, configure panel
<SlicerDicer> how how 
<SlicerDicer> tell tell!
<DiabloD3> click on the menu tab
<SlicerDicer> wait....
<SlicerDicer> I am in the middle of reinstalling kubuntu
<SlicerDicer> lol
<SlicerDicer> I broke it and had to reinstall
<SlicerDicer> I screwed up my rm -rfdv and nuked out the wrong directory... yeah it happens to the best of us when using tab completion lol
<SlicerDicer> least it aint gentoo
<DiabloD3> heh
<hussam> Riddell: is kde 3.4.1 still planned for kubuntu hoary?
<SlicerDicer> damn... is there anyway to stop this configure apt?
<SlicerDicer> its just hanging
<hussam> Riddell: Hi, just wanted to ask. Is kde 3.4.1 still planned for kubuntu hoary?
<DiabloD3> one would think =/
<SlicerDicer> DiabloD3: anyway to kill the apt configure during the install
<SlicerDicer> cause its just hangin
<hussam> Riddell: Hi, just wanted to ask. Is kde 3.4.1 still planned for kubuntu hoary?
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer: control c
<SlicerDicer> nothing
<SlicerDicer> I already tried that
<DiabloD3> unplug your connection
<SlicerDicer> screw it I am running the installer again
<uniqwork> hussam: I don't think it'll go into main. But there will probably be packages for kubuntu, yes.
<KaiL> SlicerDicer: it's not hanging, it's downloading some stuff
<SlicerDicer> DiabloD3: just a headsup I am a shit magnet
<uniqwork> s/main/official archives/
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer: no kidding
<Tm_T> hussam: well yes, but not into main, universe or multiverse
<SlicerDicer> DiabloD3: I have had to RMA more hardware than any one man should...
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer: you're a gentooer through and through
<SlicerDicer> although the mythtv setup was really painless once I got rid of the compaq mobo
<SlicerDicer> vented my frustration by busting all the capaciters off the compaq mobo
<DiabloD3> gentooer
<SlicerDicer> RICER get it right!
<DiabloD3> the nouns are equivilent
<DiabloD3> that, and calling you a ricer is an insult to people who put rear spoilers on their mom's nisaans everywhere
<SlicerDicer> DiabloD3: gentoo aint that bad really
<SlicerDicer> lol
<SlicerDicer> I dont own a ricer car!
<SlicerDicer> does that help?
<DiabloD3> no
<SlicerDicer> I guess I am fucked then
<SlicerDicer> wow DiabloD3 this update jams at 75%
<SlicerDicer> it does the first few  tests just fine
<DiabloD3> -_-
<SlicerDicer> then halts at security update repository
<DiabloD3> just give up now
<DiabloD3> give your stuff to someone
<DiabloD3> and commit suicide
<SlicerDicer> lol
<SlicerDicer> I got my ethernet card detected
<SlicerDicer> no need for rash measures yet
<SlicerDicer> strange
<SlicerDicer> I can go to any site around just about but ubuntu is not liking me
<SlicerDicer> damn DiabloD3 
<SlicerDicer> check this out http://daynews.ru/index.php?act=show_news&id=939751
<SlicerDicer> some robber tried to rob this japanese person and thats the elevator camera
<SlicerDicer> she broke his neck...
<SlicerDicer> thats some serious WWF style there
<DiabloD3> wtf is 'wwf'?
<SlicerDicer> that wrestling shit
<DiabloD3> oh, I dont watch reality shows
<SlicerDicer> dude
<SlicerDicer> its been around for ages
<SlicerDicer> WWF has
<mrmanic|sleep> WWF is not reality
<mrmanic|sleep> WWF is acting
<DiabloD3> right
<DiabloD3> whatever it is, I dont watch it
<Tm_T> it's "sport entertainment"
<SlicerDicer> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hulk_Hogan
<SlicerDicer> never heard of him?
<mrmanic|sleep> DiabloD3: I don't either.  
<DiabloD3> nope
<SlicerDicer> wow....
<SlicerDicer> I never watched it but I sure as hell know who he is
* pd_ is away: Not in desk
<SlicerDicer> hey DiabloD3 you still here?
<SlicerDicer> this damn testing of the repository is taking forever if you want to tell me how to do it in a pvt message that would be great
<DiabloD3> nope, no ideas
<SlicerDicer> you said you figured it out...
<DiabloD3> I said unplug your connection
<SlicerDicer> [00:15]  <DiabloD3> hey SlicerDicer 
<SlicerDicer> [00:15]  <DiabloD3> figured out how to turn that shit on
<DiabloD3> that applies to the kde menu
<SlicerDicer> right
<SlicerDicer> thats what I need moreso
<SlicerDicer> hopefully this install will complete
<DiabloD3> its right below that part you pasted
<SlicerDicer> its not kicker...
<SlicerDicer> when you click the K
<SlicerDicer> that menu
<SlicerDicer> that lists all the apps and stuff
<DiabloD3> <DiabloD3> right click on K, panel menu, configure panel
<DiabloD3> <DiabloD3> click on the menu tab
<SlicerDicer> ok well slap me :)
<SlicerDicer> I did not catch the click on menu tab
* DiabloD3 slaps you
<SlicerDicer> wow finally it finished lol
<DiabloD3> afk
* pd_ is back (gone 00:18:45)
<Tm_T> pd_: please, don't tell us your come&gos
<pd_> ok Tm_T 
<Tm_T> pd_: thank you :)
<Tm_T> pd_: well, you can tell your comes and gos if you wan't to, but awaytime is really only a ircspam to me
<pd_> hehehe
<Tm_T> you know, when your screen is filled with "11:03  * pd_ is back (gone 00:18:45" style stuff
<pd_> Tm_T, I can understand, so many joined and left messages it self is dreaded
<pd_> but sometimes is usefull too
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> maybe it's just me
<Tm_T> I really hate automatic script stuff
<Tm_T> I feel myself old...
<pd_> Tm_T, automation is what everybody wants
<pd_> Especially me CEO :)
<Tm_T> well, yes when it really helps
<SlicerDicer-> yay 
<pd_> SlicerDicer, I dont see yay here today
<SlicerDicer-> no just yay everything is working well now
<pd_> hehe
<Tm_T> SlicerDicer-: what you did?
<SlicerDicer-> rightclicked kmenu, panel editor, configure panel, then menus tab
<Tm_T> heh
<SlicerDicer-> added the optional menus I wanted
<SlicerDicer-> then added a few manual things and its good to go
<Tm_T> I said so?
<SlicerDicer-> sec need to reboot X
<Tm_T> ok?
<SlicerDicer-> much better :)
<SlicerDicer-> now I got graphics acceleration
<pd_> woow SlicerDicer how did u get that
<SlicerDicer-> what you mean?
<pd_> this graphics acceleration
<pd_> what did u enable
<SlicerDicer-> are you being sarcastic?
<pd_> no really thats a genuine doubt
<pd_> I have an ATI 9200 on my laptop, my screen saver is kinda slow
<SlicerDicer-> ahh I own nvidia!
<Choubaka> Hmm. 9200.
<KaiL> pd_: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf change the driver from "ati" to "radeon".
<pd_> Aok kail will try that now itself
<Choubaka> Radeon 9200 has the open source DRI drivers. :)
<SlicerDicer-> put on nvidia-glx, nano /etx/X11/xorg.conf disabled dri, disabled hsync and vsync, put in nvidia insted of nv :)
<SlicerDicer-> thats how I did
<KaiL> Choubaka: that's what get's enabled with that
<pd_> ok SlicerDicer 
<Choubaka> KaiL: I know
<SlicerDicer-> pretty straightforward with nvidia cards
<Choubaka> pd_: follow KaiL's advice.
<pd_> ok ChinaCatJones 
<pd_> ok Choubaka 
<Choubaka> :P
<Choubaka> pd_: and _Don't_ disable DRI :P
<SlicerDicer-> although I would not advise disabling hsync, vsync unless you got the moniter I do :)
<SlicerDicer-> Choubaka, its different for nvidia
<Choubaka> I know
<Choubaka> I own an nvidia
<KaiL> SlicerDicer: I know, you don't care, but there's eben an easier way for nvidia
<SlicerDicer-> I do stuff manually its easier for me that way I can do it in seconds :)
<KaiL> and why did you remove hsync/vsync? those are the same values, ddc reads out of the monitor firmware
<SlicerDicer-> beacause my moniter does not have a hsync/vsync
<Choubaka> LCD? :p
<KaiL> also has something like this
<SlicerDicer-> 20" apple display :)
<KaiL> ok, big TFT
<Choubaka> ooh.
<Choubaka> Gimme.
<SlicerDicer-> hehe
* KaiL want's that too
<SlicerDicer-> its slick as hell that kubuntu supports 1680x1050
<Choubaka> I want a mac too.
<SlicerDicer-> gentoo and fedora dont work right with this moniter
<pd_> what is this DRI thing
<Choubaka> I'm tired of crappy and nonworking PC hardware
<pd_> Section "DRI"
<pd_>         Mode    0666
<pd_> EndSection
<Choubaka> pd_: Direct rendering infrastructure or something
<Choubaka> pd_: let it be.
<KaiL> pd_: a framework for 3D on most cards
<pd_> ok
<KaiL> or better: on all except nvidia :)
<Choubaka> :)
<Choubaka> nvidia binary drivers are rather good though.
<KaiL> ...if you can talk about "3D" on VIA/S3 or SiS crap
<Choubaka> But Open source support is better. .)
<KaiL> Choubaka: guess, why I have an ATI Radeon 9250 now here
<SlicerDicer-> http://home.comcast.net/~slicerdicer/myrigs.jpg give that a look the screenshot was for somethng else but that time has gone now :)
<KaiL> 17" on the left?
<SlicerDicer-> yeah sony
<SlicerDicer-> and on the other side of that sony is a 19" princeton on my mac
<SlicerDicer-> G4 1ghz :)
<KaiL> I only have 17" here and an awefull 15" CRT
<SlicerDicer-> not the best but its good
<Choubaka> KaiL: I heard X.org 7.0 will include support for r300 ATI cards :|
<KaiL> Choubaka: we'll see
<SlicerDicer-> KaiL, I feel your pain
<DiabloD3> Choubaka: um
<DiabloD3> Choubaka: not quite
<DiabloD3> the 2D part already works
<KaiL> maybe one of my computers will be fed with a 9550 then (also passive cooled ;)
<DiabloD3> and you can use the binary drivers already
<SlicerDicer-> I had a 15inch CRT compaq that was nasty on the one that has the sony not more than a week ago I just upgraded from CRT to LCD
<Choubaka> DiabloD3: I know
<Choubaka> I meant 3d :P
<DiabloD3> as for dri, the dri r300/400 driver is still incomplete
<KaiL> DiabloD3: he means free 3D support for R300 (and btw. R400 too)
<DiabloD3> read above comments damnit.
<SlicerDicer-> DiabloD3, everything is good now
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer-: r0xx0r
<DiabloD3> but yeah, the fglrx drivers do already support r300/r400
<DiabloD3> and the dri r3/400 drivers will be incomplete for awhile now
<KaiL> ok, now who gives me the money for a second 17" and a 20"? :)
<DiabloD3> no one
<DiabloD3> no stfu and quit begging
<SlicerDicer-> KaiL, haha
<SlicerDicer-> hey anybody feel up to answering a extreme n00bler question of how to use a .deb lol
<KaiL> http://www1.alternate.de/html/main/product/DetailPopup.html?artno=V2LH10 ther's the one here
<KaiL> that's..
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer-: dpkg -i foo.deb
<SlicerDicer-> thx
<SlicerDicer-> dont matter anyway that .deb wont work
<DiabloD3> why not?
<SlicerDicer-> cause it sucks
<SlicerDicer-> its not amd64 its i386
<DiabloD3> ... that doesnt make _it_ suck
<DiabloD3> it makes _you_ suck
<SlicerDicer-> lol
<DiabloD3> its your fault you're not using i386, not it's
<SlicerDicer-> no worry I just grabbed the tgz and will manually install it
<SlicerDicer-> there is always more than one way to skin a cat :)
<SlicerDicer-> now I just need to figure out how to get 32bit 3d acceleration :/
<DiabloD3> what video card?
<SlicerDicer-> nvidia
<SlicerDicer-> it works in 64bit just not 32bit
<DiabloD3> that would involve installing the nvidia drivers
<SlicerDicer-> already installed them
<pd_> i have this site http://www.xxx.com:8080/ima -- How can I convert this in such a way that users get this when they type http://www.xxx.com/ima
<DiabloD3> then...
<DiabloD3> you're pretty screwed
<pd_> I also have apache 1.3 running 
<DiabloD3> pd_: ask in #apache
<SlicerDicer-> nah DiabloD3 I dealt with this before with gentoo :)
<\sh> pd_: Redirect
<SlicerDicer-> I am full aware how to make it work I just have to kludge the system
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer-: you fucking ricer!
<\sh> is your friend and apache runtime documentation
<SlicerDicer-> lol
<pd_> ok \sh 
<SlicerDicer->         libasound.so.2 => not found 'thats not a good sign though
<\sh> Redirect / http://www.xxx.com:8080/ima
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer-: ... how do you _not_ have alsa installed
<SlicerDicer-> what libasound?
<DiabloD3> libasound is _the_ api implementation for alsa
<SlicerDicer-> well that is why when I first started talking about ubuntu I asked how was the 32bit support with 64bit
<SlicerDicer-> some serious shit can hit the fan when it comes to that
<spinifex> yo, I just noticed something
<spinifex> programs add their .desktop to the /usr/share/applications folder, and then a duplicate of it to the /kde folder in that.  So when I use a different window manager than gnome or kde, it reads both and I get tons of duplicate entries
<spinifex> this is dumb.  If I were king, both gnome and kde would use the same lists.  Would I risk anything by moving all the files out of the kde folder into its parent and deleting the folder?
<spinifex> because I like having multiple window managers around
<spinifex> so I can show off how flashy linux is when I feel like it
<SlicerDicer-> but yeah DiabloD3 64bit opens a can of worms with everything
<DiabloD3> yeah.
<DiabloD3> ergo, I still have a pile of ia32 machines
<spinifex> oops, responded to someone from a different channel
<DiabloD3> spinifex: that is dumb, btw
<DiabloD3> spinifex: but I would leave it alone for the time being
<spinifex> should I bring it up anywhere to encourage change?
<DiabloD3> not really, the appropriete people get bitched at daily
<DiabloD3> and, btw, if I was king, using gnome would be a crime against the state
<DiabloD3> punishable by execution
<thoreauputic> DiabloD3: I think it's about the KDE folks buying a clue and conforming to freedesktop.org guidelines
<DiabloD3> thoreauputic: no, I think its about the freedesktop.org folks buying a crate of clues and quit reimplementing KDE standards poorly.
<thoreauputic> ?
<DiabloD3> almost everything gnome or freedesktop has done, kde did first and better.
<thoreauputic> DiabloD3: ask Amaranth about it - he'll explain
<DiabloD3> look at dbus
<DiabloD3> poorly implemented clone of dcop
<DiabloD3> gnome over the years has gotten much more kde in look
<thoreauputic> DiabloD3: OK I'm not interested in a KDE/Gnome flamewar and I'm using Fluxbox anyway
<DiabloD3> heh
<DiabloD3> what irony
<DiabloD3> Im working on a kwin theme to use *box themes
<thoreauputic> DiabloD3: I was just passing on what I'd heard
<SlicerDicer-> well DiabloD3 apparently there is no 32bit xlibs.....
<SlicerDicer-> I guess I got to get on it lol
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer-: well, there _is_
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer-: its in i386
<SlicerDicer-> DiabloD3, I will just snag the emul libs from gentoo and force them in ubuntu
<SlicerDicer-> ricer up ubuntu
<DiabloD3> not quite
<DiabloD3> you build a i386 chrooted environment in ubuntu
<DiabloD3> using ubuntu i386 packages
<SlicerDicer-> of course it will work the directory structure is the same
<DiabloD3> and then run i386 apps in that environmentttt
<SlicerDicer-> screw chroot
<SlicerDicer-> I havent ever done a day of it with 64bit :)
<SlicerDicer-> its uneeded
<DiabloD3> no thanks, I'm into women
<SlicerDicer-> lol you know what I mean
<DiabloD3> uNF women
<SlicerDicer-> chroot is for n00blers :)
<DiabloD3> chroot is for people that dont reinstall linux every other day
<SlicerDicer-> lol
<SlicerDicer-> I have only installed gentoo 5 times I have 3 computers 2 of them were cause of me being a idiot learning how to install
<SlicerDicer-> ohh forgot I installed to try to fix my sound issue but that forced me to ubuntu
<DiabloD3> wow
<DiabloD3> I've installed linux... *counts*
<DiabloD3> twice
<SlicerDicer-> how many computers you got?
<DiabloD3> on my workstation anyways
<DiabloD3> and once on my laptop
<spinifex> only twice?  You didn't even experiment in college?
<SlicerDicer-> the first install of gentoo I used the wrong livecd lol that was a problem
<DiabloD3> spinifex: the first time _was_ the experiment
<DiabloD3> slackware
<DiabloD3> which I ditched, and used debian
<SlicerDicer-> then I wanted to go reiserfs so thats why I installed the second time
<DiabloD3> debian for the next 6 or 7 years, and then I crossgraded to ubuntu
<spinifex> crossgraded?
<DiabloD3> reiserfs only destroys systems
<DiabloD3> dont use it
<SlicerDicer-> never
<DiabloD3> spinifex: its not an upgrade, or a downgrade, its a crossgrade.
<SlicerDicer-> I have used it for years without a problem DiabloD3 
<SlicerDicer-> how can you say it destroys them
<DiabloD3> for every person that says it works fine, 500 scream in horror as their system melts down.
<SlicerDicer-> haha
<SlicerDicer-> I havent ever had a problem with it
<DiabloD3> Statistics aren't in your favor.
<SlicerDicer-> I actually havent used anything but reiserfs in too long to count
<DiabloD3> hrm, wow, I just realized
<DiabloD3> ext2 is what I started my workstation on
<SlicerDicer-> if somebodys system melts down they did something ignorant
<DiabloD3> and in the field upgraded it to ext3
<DiabloD3> slicer...
<DiabloD3> its a file system.
<SlicerDicer-> time to inject a gentoo emulation library into ubuntu!
<DiabloD3> the fact that you _can_ do something ignorant means its broken
<SlicerDicer-> true
<DiabloD3> night all
<mez> hmm
<mez> if I'm using amarok with mysql... is there a script already made to pull stats to a website?
<mez> or like... make a nice website directry of your music
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> mez: try #amarok
<mez> amarok allows you to store yoiur music info in a mySQL db
<mez> I want to be able to pull te info from that DB to a website
<mez> so i can look through my music 
<Tm_T> yeah, we'll help you in #amarok ;)
<KoseFrank> Has anyone experienced a problem with the ndiswrapper?
<KoseFrank> The ndiswrapper seems to work fine, and the wlansearcher finds the ap, but I am unable to set up a network because the kde-setup program crashes once I've started the diswrapper
<KoseFrank> I managed to get it up and running yesterday when I first entered the network-setup, and logged inn as administrator, and THEN ran the ndiswrapper-program
<KoseFrank> Anyone?
<spinifex> how do I get bigger icons in the K Menu?
<Riddell> spinifex: it's a top secret entry in kickerrc
<Riddell> [menus] 
<Riddell> MenuEntryHeight=22
<Riddell> and it looks rubbish at the moment because there's a beastie in the scaling of the icons
<Riddell> which I've mostly fixed
<golanx> hi, i need a hint: do you know any VCG viewer under KDE 3.3 or higher ?
<Riddell> golanx: what's VCG?
<golanx> Visualization of Compiler Graphs
<golanx> Riddell
<golanx> I just installed the package "vcg"
<golanx> but it doesn't work
<golanx> I am not able to launch it... when I write vcg from console, it says "command not found"
<golanx> but I'm sure it is regularly installed... boh
<Riddell> "A Visualization Tool for compiler graphs"
<golanx> yes
<Riddell> golanx: it's in the universe repository, apt-get install vcg  will do it, or use kynaptic
<golanx> I found it, installed it... but I cannot launch it...
<golanx> I don't have idea of what's the problem
<e-guru> firasR: hi
<firasR> how're u doin' e-guru  ?
<firasR> i'm installing FreeBSD right now on my laptop
<firasR> i'm tryin' it out on an external usb drive, hope it works
<e-guru> firasR: just fine, can your laptop boot from usb?
<firasR> yeah, bios supports that
<e-guru> firasR: it probably would work, I had no problems with usb drives under freebsd, usb2?
<firasR> this way i'll just mess around with it and when i'm ready i'll install to the built-in HD
<firasR> e-guru: yup, usb2 40 GB, plenty of space
<e-guru> firasR: :) nice
<e-guru> firasR: I dont have usb2 in my laptop
<firasR> e-guru: i haven't gone through all the docs yet but it's very similiar to Solaris
<e-guru> firasR: solaris? :) last time when I installed solaris it took 3 hours to finish
<firasR> e-guru: file system layout at least
<e-guru> firasR: yeah, I thought solaris stole those from bsd...didnt it?
<firasR> e-guru: yeah it was a BSD style Unix
<firasR> think they're movin' to a System V standard though
<firasR> e-guru: then again, they're probably gonna move to M$ Windows from the way they're doin' things :) hehe
<e-guru> firasR: windows has BSD source code too
<firasR> e-guru: yeah i read that in the docs, interesting
<firasR> e-guru: that must be for the few parts that work right in Windows :)
<e-guru> firasR: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q306819/
<e-guru> Portions of this product are based in part on the work of the Regents of the University of California, Berkeley and its contributors. Because Microsoft has included the Regents of the University of California, Berkeley, software in this product, Microsoft is required to include the following text that accompanied such software:
<e-guru> firasR: copyright of windows is quite long, because the most important parts of the software is from other places :)
<firasR> e-guru: not to start a flame war or anythin' (that's why i'm asking u this in this channel not in ##freebsd) ...
<firasR> e-guru: don't u think that the BSD license is a little strange though
<firasR> ?
<e-guru> Portions of this software are based in part on the work of Luigi Rizzo. Because Microsoft has included the Luigi Rizzo software in this product, Microsoft is required to include the following text that accompanied such software:
<firasR> hehehe
<e-guru> firasR: why is it strange? :)
<firasR> e-guru: i mean if i was a developer i'd be a little reluctant to release my software under a BSD license
<firasR> e-guru: for the exact reason u just pointed out, people like M$ use it, make a fortune from it, and then have the nerve to wage a war on Open Source sw ?!
<e-guru> firasR: but why wouldnt you release your software under BSD license? what is the reason?
<e-guru> firasR: ?
<e-guru> firasR: http://www.wasabisystems.com/gpl/opensource.htm
<e-guru> firasR: ah, I realized that I didnt read your message completely :) sure, microsoft uses BSD code and makes millions, however what is the bad thing in that? I mean the guys obviously worked hard to make additions to that code. It is called competition. If you had a company which produce a product and you use GPLed code in your product, you must give the sources away. (Thus your competitors might use your source to make a better prod
<e-guru> you) So you really wouldnt want to use GPLed code in a commercial environment.
<thoreauputic> e-guru: redhat, mandrake and novell might disagree with you there
<firasR> e-guru: interesting article, it's making more sense now
* firasR still readin'
<e-guru> thoreauputic: maybe or not, for example you can get redhat enterprise unix for free named as centos nowadays because of the GPL
<thoreauputic> e-guru: I don't see your point: the idea is to supply service with redhat - centos is the same thing but without the backup support
<thoreauputic> e-guru: the GPL business model is different, that's all
<Choubaka> I can sell you Ubuntu for 100 euros.
<Choubaka> Any takers?
<shogouki> porn-ubuntu, a live cd with MB of porn for only $100
<Choubaka> hoh.
<thoreauputic> Choubaka: you'd have more takers if you sold "I'll administer your Ubuntu boxes for $X a month" ;-)
<e-guru> thoreauputic: right, but redhat peoplee used hours of work to make graphical install interfaces etc. which should make the installation easier than other linux distributions, which should make them popular, however centos people can copy it for free and use.
<Choubaka> sure.
<Choubaka> e-guru: yeah.
<Choubaka> but they don't get support.
<Choubaka> so if something breaks, they can't go and whine.
<shogouki> and expertise
<thoreauputic> e-guru: that's how free software works - you share and improve it
<e-guru> thoreauputic: would you want to be redhat? you work and expect to make money from it but others steal your code... you can buy support from another place, if I was a company I would want to buy support from a place which is physically near to me. Not ever the internet support.
<Choubaka> and in reality _THAT'S_ what matters in the corporate world.
<Choubaka> corporations won't just buy software.
<Choubaka> They want support, too.
<thoreauputic> e-guru: it isn;t stealing - it's how open source works
<e-guru> thoreauputic: yeah, but here is the dilemma, redhat enterprise linux is not free
<Choubaka> I believe it is. Support for it isn't.
<thoreauputic> e-guru: it's Free as in Freedom: what you pay for is the service
<e-guru> Choubaka: they can always make a support contract with another company which has lesser prices than redhat itself
<Choubaka> e-guru: of course.
<Choubaka> e-guru: but it depends on what they require.
<thoreauputic> e-guru: yes, that's part of freedom as well
<Choubaka> they may prefer redhat because they made the distro; thus, they ought to have the most expertise.
<Choubaka> It's wrong to take heaps of money just for software
<Choubaka> IMHO
<Choubaka> look at windows: a licence costs ~200 euros, and what can you do with the bare OS?
<thoreauputic> e-guru: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/philosophy.html  << read this- you clearly don't get it
<Choubaka> also, MS can say "you can't use our software anymore. kthxbye"
<Choubaka> then what will you do? :D
<e-guru> Choubaka: then microsoft couldnt make money anymore... it is a calculated risk
<Choubaka> But there is the risk.
<Choubaka> of getting your licence voided, I mean.
<e-guru> Choubaka: there is risk if you use GPLed software. Your competitors might use the software also...
<Choubaka> So?
<Choubaka> It's not the software. It's the support.
<e-guru> Choubaka: and you cant spend so many working hours by payed programmers to improve the software, because the money you pay to programmers go for nothing when your competitor can just copy your advancements that you made to the code
<e-guru> Choubaka: do you work?
<Choubaka> "We have software A here, and we know how to use it. You'll get the software for free, but you'll pay money to us to make it work for you, ok?"
<thoreauputic> e-guru: you just don't seem to understand that GPL ed software is *supposed* to be shared
<e-guru> thoreauputic: right, I didnt say anything about GPL is wrong. I only said that it is not good if you are in a commercial environment, if you want to make money
<Choubaka> that's mere FUD
<Choubaka> :)
<thoreauputic> e-guru: the business model is different and newer: you make money by selling support or coding expertise
<Choubaka> keyword here is "different"
<thoreauputic> e-guru: sounds like you drink the wrong Kool-Aid, frankly
<Choubaka> conservatists will try to fit it together with the old model, which will not work.
<thoreauputic> e-guru: the old model is broken, and eventually will lose because people want to share knowledge
<Choubaka> the old model is "we made a product. it's ours, and each item must cost something"
<Choubaka> it works for immaterial items.
<e-guru> thoreauputic: ok I rephrase, GPL license is bad for you if you are a company which solely develop software.
<thoreauputic> e-guru: a reading of the history of science helps here
<Choubaka> errio4h
<Choubaka> material :D
<Choubaka> material items.
<Choubaka> e-guru: Why?
<e-guru> Choubaka: do you work? :)
<Choubaka> You can be a company that develops GPL software and gets paid for it.
<Choubaka> by support companies. :)
<Choubaka> e-guru: not at the moment.
<e-guru> Choubaka: as thoreauputic mentioned, you dont get payed for GPL software, you get payed for the support you sell when you make GPL software...
<thoreauputic> e-guru: plenty of people make money developing GPL software
<thoreauputic> e-guru: that isn't what I said
<Choubaka> e-guru: hm.
<Choubaka> I still can sell you ubuntu for 100 euros.
<thoreauputic> e-guru: you can be paid for developing GPL software
<Choubaka> or 100 000
<e-guru> thoreauputic: you just said 'you make money by selling support or coding expertise'
<Choubaka> yes, coding expertise being "developing GPL software"
<e-guru> Choubaka: right, you can sell, but nobody would buy it from you because its GPLed
<thoreauputic> right: coding expertise is involved when you write software
<thoreauputic> e-guru: rubbish
<thoreauputic> e-guru: lots of companies hire people to develop code which is GPL
<e-guru> ok, anyhow I should close my x because I unplugged my mouse and it doesnt get detected anymore somehow
<e-guru> I will be back :)\
<konrad> Hi, is it possible to set up national diactrs using UTF in 'mc" (and other)?
<_nemo> hi @all
<_nemo> have a little problem
<_nemo> i can t save save the konsole schema settings ...
<_nemo> ... does somebody know how?
<Riddell> _nemo: settings->save as default works for me
<_nemo> Riddell: hmmm
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> hi Riddell 
<Tm_T> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/photo/ <- Finland diary in the right
<_nemo> Cannot save the schema.
<_nemo> Maybe permission denied.
<_nemo> this is the message that my konsol ...
<_nemo> when i creat a new schema
<_nemo> +e
<othernoob> where can i configure my soundcard ? i accidentally closed the sound config in the kdepanel :/
<KaiL> kmenu -> multimedia -> kmix
<othernoob> KaiL thanks.
<e-guru> qwe
<{-{amsteR> Anyone here?
<{-{amsteR> Got a problem with my Kubuntu-installation
<KaiL> like?
<{-{amsteR> Ahh... Get this.
<{-{amsteR> I've used the ndiswrapper to install my wlan-card
<{-{amsteR> And that went just fine, but the kde-setup program crashes after I've run ndiswrapper
<KaiL> kde setup?!
<{-{amsteR> Cant remember the name of the program...
<{-{amsteR> The... Ahh... Let me think. 
<{-{amsteR> By brain just went blank...
<{-{amsteR> Desktop-setup-thingie
<{-{amsteR> Where I can access all the settings in the kde-system
<Tm_T> kcontrol
<{-{amsteR> Ahhh
<{-{amsteR> Rigt you are
<{-{amsteR> Yes... The kcontrol crashes after I've started the ndiswrapper. I cannot get into administrator mode.
<{-{amsteR> I actually cannot access any of the administrator-functions when ndiswrapper is up and running. 
<Tm_T> why should you?
<{-{amsteR> To set up the network, of course..
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> you have to run both at the same time?
<{-{amsteR> I cannot access the internett whithout setting up the dhcp-settings on the wlancard
<{-{amsteR> Yup
<Tm_T> ah
<{-{amsteR> But I don't want to do that every time i reboot the computer
<e-guru> {-{amsteR: make a little script which sets ssid, wepkey etc. then put a 4 second delay and run dhclient
<e-guru> and make this script run at boot time, then you can also put it to your desktop as a  shortcut etc.
<{-{amsteR> That SOUNDED easy enough.. Sorry, mac. Don't really know how to make that. I guess it's easy as nothing, but I've never tried this before.
<{-{amsteR> Its a dhcp-server on the ap. And there is no passwords ect
<e-guru> {-{amsteR: ?
<{-{amsteR> A script. Is that hard to make, or is it just a textfile with a couple of quick commands?
<e-guru> {-{amsteR: no, just 2 -3 lines under each other
<e-guru> {-{amsteR: text file with quick commands
<{-{amsteR> What shall theese lines say?
<{-{amsteR> Hehe
<e-guru> {-{amsteR: command to set ssid etc. then put a line sleep 4 it will wait 4 seconds, it should be enough to find the AP and connect, then you run dhclient 
<e-guru> {-{amsteR: I dont know how to set ssid etc. in ubuntu... :( I am connected with wireless but I use freebsd now... but the next 2 lines should be,   sleep 4 and dhclient [yourwirelessethalias] 
<e-guru> {-{amsteR: I think you set the wireless settings with iwconfig, but didnt you set them at install time anyhow?
<Church_of_FoamY> hey are there any apps for kbuntu like bearshare or kazza lite k++?
<Church_of_FoamY> you know for p2p filesharing?
<{-{amsteR> I cam find my AP on iwconfig
<{-{amsteR> But to set the settings I have to enter admin-mode, and everything locks up. 
<{-{amsteR> What system is Kubuntu based on?
<{-{amsteR> Is it a Debian-based system?
<othernoob> yes
<mrmanic> I think xorg might have a memory leak
<othernoob> debian-derivative
<{-{amsteR> So if I find drivers for my wlan-card I can install the debian drivers?
<othernoob> i'd think so
<Church_of_FoamY> anyone know?/
<othernoob> Church_of_FoamY: azureus, mldonkey...
<Church_of_FoamY> cool thanx
<othernoob> yw
<{-{amsteR> Cool 
<{-{amsteR> Cause I found some drivers yesterday
<{-{amsteR> The stupid thing is that I have to reboot and enter Windows everytime i test something new...
<abisen> i want to try ubuntu but i am a KDE person and am not clear how kubuntu and ubuntu works... i mean should i install ubuntu and then install kbuntu or KDE on top of it 
<othernoob> abisen: kubuntu installs kde.. ubuntu install gnome. 
<abisen> othernoob, is kubuntu also have the same stability as ubuntu
<othernoob> abisen: it's exactly the same
<abisen> othernoob, so is installing kubuntu same as installing ubuntu and then installing kde packages
<othernoob> abisen: yes
<Tm_T> othernoob: well, actually I've heard there's some issuas with kubuntu install media =)
<Tm_T> abisen: just install ubuntu and then kubuntu-desktop ;)
<abisen> Tm_T, that;s what i think i might do
<othernoob> Tm_T: i've also heard that kubuntu apparently is too whack to even install itself..
<{-{amsteR> I had some problems when I installed KDE on ubuntu
<{-{amsteR> But it seems to be problems no matter what I do, so.. =)
<Tm_T> othernoob: =)
<othernoob> Tm_T: but officially,the only difference is the kde/gnome usage
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> I installed kubuntu before it's release so I haven't got any install media issues
<{-{amsteR> One day I will make it work... I swear!
<othernoob> has anyone tried to get the jdk1.5 from backports today ?
<Tm_T> nope
<othernoob> seems to hang at 34% :/
<jeramy> Anyone know how to make GTK+ apps not look like crap in KDE?
<jeramy> I know that I can add a DPI setting in my .xinitrc (maybe?), or I can run the GNOME control center and go into fonts... but is there a better way?
<Tm_T> jeramy: yes, "apt-cache search gtk | grep qt"
<jeramy> I had already installed gtk2-engines-gtk-qt, to no avail.  I guess I need the pixmap one too?
<jeramy> It's not so much the pixmaps and engines, as the fonts.
<jeramy> GNOME's default if 96 DPI and KDE's is 75, IIRC.
<Firetech> othernoob: which backports mirror are you using?
<Firetech> you should NOT use backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports. It's not recommended to use the ubuntuforums one at all...
<othernoob> i'll have to look..
<othernoob> deb http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<othernoob> which one should i use instead Firetech ?
<Firetech> 2 sec
<N17R0> Hi im trying to add firefox & thunderbird to my KDE menu, but when i click the icon, nothing happens? How can i make this work ?
<Firetech> othernoob: http://ftp2.caliu.info/backports/
<othernoob> Firetech: thanks :)
<Firetech> othernoob: the ones on ubuntuforums.org are ment to be used by mirrors, and the one ending in /backports is a repository that will break often... /ubp is the new more stable one there (This is NOT the case for mirrors...)
<Firetech> there are more mirrors available at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php
<othernoob> Firetech: i copied it from http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html, that's why i had it
<Firetech> ah, ok.
<othernoob> btw, the kudos site has a typo in its "how to install a .deb" guide
<Prophet^> Can someone help me with the xorg.conf file. I got a Dell E172FP monitor and the res is only 640x480 in KDE!
<snowseal> hey
<snowseal> finally got ubuntu working with my wifi card. but i like kde better
<snowseal> so whats the package i need to apt-get?
<Riddell> snowseal: kubuntu-desktop
<snowseal> it cant find package kubuntu-desktop
<snowseal> :s
<Riddell> snowseal: do you have apt repositories for the internet and not just CD?
<snowseal> i have a ubuntu 5.04 installed.
<snowseal> so i need some 'repositories'
<othernoob> what's the difference between linux-image-**** and linux-**** ?
* snowseal reads from the home page: Make sure you are using hoary in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<N17R0> snowseal ouwe coke junkie :P
<snowseal> heh
<snowseal> das alleen in nederland beked. shh
<N17R0> lol
<snowseal> should i enable all hoary ftp 
<N17R0> alleen die universal
<snowseal> ok, thanx
<N17R0> krijg je hoopjes niewe software keuze erbij
* snowseal is happy with his working linux distro
* N17R0 also happy with Kubuntu
<snowseal> omg, this is working really smooth. is it actually downloading and instlling kde with all its dependency's .. amazing
<N17R0> KDE rules
<N17R0> but i have little problem
<Jeezis> i love kde as well
* Jeezis is running it on an hp pavilion ze4420us laptop 
<Jeezis> none of that windows dualbooting nonsense :-p
<N17R0> I just installed Firefox + Thunderbird to /usr/local/mozilla, now im trying to add it to the KDE start menu with "menu editor" but when i click on the firefox icon nothing happens. I can only run firefox in console with the ./firefox command. How can i make it work by clicking the icon in KDE start menu?
<N17R0> I asked already in #kde, but they can't help me :'(
<bhna> N17R0: /usr/local/mozill is not in your path
<N17R0> how can i add it to my path ?
<N17R0> sorry for n00b questions, but this is my 3 day on linux ever :D And im starting to like it :P
<bhna> N17R0: edit /etc/profile
<N17R0> alright let me check that
<bhna> N17R0: you can install firefox via apt-get.
<N17R0> the newest one ?
<N17R0> and with dutch language ?
<bhna> N17R0: wait a sec
<N17R0> But im learning something now about linux when i install it manually
<bhna> N17R0:  add "deb ftp://ftp2.caliu.info/backports hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to your source.list in etc/apt/
<N17R0> ok ill do that next if /etc/profile aint working, or is tis a bad idea ?
<bhna> N17R0: or "deb ftp://ftp2.caliu.info/backports hoary-backports-staging main universe multiverse restricted" for firefox 1.0.4, but staging coould be unstable
<N17R0> hmm edit /etc/profile aint working
<N17R0> or does it need reboot after edit that profile file ?
<RetroMan> Does anyone know anything about 3dwm?
<bhna> RetroMan: www.3dwm.org?
<{-{amsteR> I almoust give up
<uniq> what's the problem? 
<bhna> {-{amsteR: what?
<{-{amsteR> Hmm... The Control Center has gone down. I can no longer make changes to the systems settings...
<{-{amsteR> This happened after I installed the ndiswrapper
<uniq> ndiswrapper is evil.
<uniq> how did you install it? 
<{-{amsteR> It seems to be
<uniq> any howto you followed? 
<{-{amsteR> I followed some steps... Just a sec
<{-{amsteR> First i used the package manager to install the ndiswrapper-tools
<uniq> yes.
<{-{amsteR> Then I copied the driverfiles to my /home/username directory
<{-{amsteR> sudo ndiswrapper - I driverfile.inf
<{-{amsteR> Then I checked the driver, and it said it was working fine
<{-{amsteR> Then I used the -m command
<{-{amsteR> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<{-{amsteR> sudo aptitude install wireless-tools
<{-{amsteR> Then it appeared in the iwconfig program, and it found my AP
<{-{amsteR> I also added the ndiswrapper to /etc/modules 
<{-{amsteR> And after that I have been unable to enter andministrator mode.
<{-{amsteR> And the system has been unstable ever since
<{-{amsteR> And then everyone fell asleep?
<uniq> no.
<gdh> everyone had lives to attend to.
<uniq> just slightly delayed.. sorry.
<gdh> well, mostly :)
<uniq> hamster: what if you remove the module? rmmod 'ndiswrapper' - does admin mode work? 
<uniq> make that 'sudo rmmod ndiswrapper'
<{-{amsteR> Hmm
<{-{amsteR> I removed it using
<{-{amsteR> the package manager
<{-{amsteR> Still the same problem. When i shutdown the computer it sais that it cannot shutdown the network settings...
<uniq> what you removed using the packagemanager was the programs.. tools etc. not the module.. 
<uniq> the module is loaded into memory.. 
<uniq> in the kernel.
<uniq> if you remove ndiswrapper from /etc/modules and restart.. it should be fine.. i guess.. 
<{-{amsteR> Ahh
<{-{amsteR> I did that, yes
<{-{amsteR> The thing is that I have no other way to access the internet. No phone-line, no nothing. Only this stupid Wlan
<{-{amsteR> (Witch has been working fine on Windows for 2 years)
<buz> thank god i don't live in the us: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/05/25/pgp_admissable_child_abuse_case/
<buz> so basically, if you use pgp (which is just plain smart in many cases), you're one step closer to be a criminal now
<{-{amsteR> Heh... When I read what buz said, I thought he was "into" child abuse
<buz> i don't like children. not in that way nor in any other...
<{-{amsteR> Hehe.. Nice
<{-{amsteR> I just read "Thank god I don't live in the us" and then a link to a man getting caught for child abuse...
<{-{amsteR> You get the point
<ojw> the point being child abuse = free rein to impose what laws you like, safe from anyone daring to argue against you?
<tk> hi all
<{-{amsteR> Uniq : Do you know of any drivers for my M2500 series Wireless LAN Card?
<tk> I need some help.. I am new here with Kubuntu
<uniq> {-{amster: no, sorry, I don't.
<{-{amsteR> Hmmm
<{-{amsteR> If I'd only find one that works
<{-{amsteR> I really like the look of this Os
<uniq> {-{amster: looks like ndiswrapper is the only option for your card.
<uniq> {-{amster: can you connect to the internet when admin mode doesn't work? 
<uniq> over the wlan? 
<{-{amsteR> Nope.. I cant
<{-{amsteR> If I could, I woldnt mind
<{-{amsteR> I got it up and running yesterday
<uniq> ok.
<uniq> but your AP is detected? 
<{-{amsteR> But then I did some pretty complicated stuff.. I logged into the adminmode at the network settings, and THEN I ran ndiswrapper. I was able to enable the wireless network before the Kde crash-manager appeared.. Then I was on the internet for 2 hours. 
<uniq> ok.. can you do that again? :)
<{-{amsteR> Hehe... Yes I can. Everytime I reboot. Nice
<{-{amsteR> But now it's not running at all..
<uniq> ok.
<{-{amsteR> Mandrake automatically detected my wlancard without any drivers at all
<{-{amsteR> But Mandrake was only capable of booting once.
<{-{amsteR> The next time I turned my computer on, I got a message saying something about a kernel panic, and then it was stuck.
<{-{amsteR> http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page <<--- This seems to cover it? I don't know
<uniq> {-{amster: you could try the rt2500 driver.. only one way to find out if it really works.
<{-{amsteR> Yup
<{-{amsteR> But it seems like I have to reinstall it..
<{-{amsteR> I'll see
<{-{amsteR> thanks for all the helpo
<{-{amsteR> -o
<eliteforce1> hi
<eliteforce1> i installed kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu
<eliteforce1> and set kdm as default
<eliteforce1> but it still loads gnome
<jjesse> choose kde on the login screen
<kman___> 
<kman___> 
<AMIGrAve> got a strange thing on my laptop running hoary, when I push Ctrl+Esc in order to bring up ProcessTable, I've got an dialog box error : "Connection to localhost has been lost" and the list of process is empty. I guess a deamon is not running for that but I don't know which one neither how it couls happen
<Riddell> AMIGrAve: that'll be ksysguardd
<sgmihai> ok kubuntu is installing right now and its downloading some packages from the net, why ? and is it safe to cancel it ?
<Riddell> sgmihai: because there are updates, security and fixes
<sgmihai> oh nevermind it was just 3mbytes
<sgmihai> some open office thesaurus thing
<sgmihai> oh, kde just started, yeey ! :)
<SlicerDicer-> Riddell, are you familiar with running cedega in 64bit? just wondering
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmm, what's with pykde? ;)
<sgmihai> where can i select the httpproxy for aptget ?
<Tm_T> /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<sgmihai> uumm wtf ??
<sgmihai> what's the root password /
<ojw_> try using sudo, sgmihai 
<sgmihai> but why can't i login as root ?
<ojw_> don't think there's a root user
<sgmihai> whattt?
<sgmihai> how the fuck did they design this
<ojw_> is there something you can't do, sgmihai?
<Blissex> sgmihai: you can change the 'root' password with 'sudo passwd root'
<Riddell> SlicerDicer-: never heard of it
<Riddell> Tm_T: it doesn't work :(
<sgmihai> there's no http proxy option in sources.list
<sgmihai> how can i set one that apt get will use ?
<SlicerDicer-> Riddell, alright
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmm, sad :/
<Tm_T> sgmihai: hmm, does man help?
<felipebisbal> hello... i'm new in kubuntu and I need help 
<felipebisbal> someone can do it?
<Riddell> Tm_T: we'll fix it, it's important
<sgmihai> no man does not help
<Riddell> felipebisbal: ask away
<felipebisbal> please, someone who can and want to help me, send a private message please
<Tm_T> ehm
<felipebisbal> nobody wants to help me?
<\sh> what is you problem?
<felipebisbal> ive some problems
<bobi> me to
<felipebisbal> first i cannot access to a partition of the hd
<felipebisbal> i cannot acces to msn kopete
<felipebisbal> i cant see that here people are not really helpfull
<bobi> I can not uninstall package 
<bobi> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<\sh> msn changed their login protocol...kopete is patched, i don't know if there will be a patch for kopete in hoary...
<\sh> bobi: sudo apt-get remove <package>?
<\sh> felipebisbal: and your first problem? you can't sudo mount /dev/<your hd partition> /media/<mountpoint> or u can't do it via kde?
<BobiTrobi>  /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<BobiTrobi> \sh it returned me with  error code (1)
<BobiTrobi> Errors were encountered while processing:
<BobiTrobi>  postfix
<BobiTrobi> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<BobiTrobi> dpkg: error processing postfix (--remove):
<BobiTrobi>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<BobiTrobi> Errors were encountered while processing:
<BobiTrobi>  postfix
<BobiTrobi> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<\sh> BobiTrobi: what did u try? give the commandline
<BobiTrobi> sudo apt-get remove postfix*
<BobiTrobi> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<BobiTrobi>   postfix
<\sh> hmmm.
<BobiTrobi> bob@brenx:~$ sudo apt-get remove postfix
<BobiTrobi> Reading package lists... Done
<BobiTrobi> Building dependency tree... Done
<BobiTrobi> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<BobiTrobi>   postfix
<BobiTrobi> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<BobiTrobi> Need to get 0B of archives.
<BobiTrobi> After unpacking 1937kB disk space will be freed.
<BobiTrobi> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ?
<BobiTrobi> (Reading database ... 22914 files and directories currently installed.)
<BobiTrobi> Removing postfix ...
<BobiTrobi>  * Stopping Postfix Mail Transport Agent...
<BobiTrobi>  *stfix/postfix-script: fatal: the Postfix mail system is not running    [fail] 
<BobiTrobi> dpkg: error processing postfix (--remove):
<BobiTrobi>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<BobiTrobi> Errors were encountered while processing:
<BobiTrobi>  postfix
<BobiTrobi> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<BobiTrobi> this are all lines
<felipebisbal> i cannot acces to /mnt, place where i have hda1 partition
<felipebisbal> how can i have permission?
<\sh> bobi: give me the version number of postfix. sudo apt-get -sV remove postfix
<\sh> felipebisbal: u can't read /mnt? normally u have /mnt/<mntpoint> for your mounted partition...if you can't read it, try a sudo ls /mnt
<\sh> felipebisbal: i think u mounted the partionied in a wrong way..
<BobiTrobi> postfix (2.1.5-9ubuntu3)
<\sh> bobi: try the following: /etc/init.d/postfix start 
<BobiTrobi> i did 
<BobiTrobi> doesn' help
<BobiTrobi> it start's normaly
<\sh> sudo dpkg -r postfix
<felipebisbal> \sh , the problem is that as common user i cannot access
<BobiTrobi> subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<BobiTrobi> Errors were encountered while processing:
<BobiTrobi>  postfix
<BobiTrobi> stfix/postfix-script: fatal: the Postfix mail system is not running    [fail] 
<sgmihai> whats is the option in fstab to allow all users access, read, write(if possible), and execute ?
<felipebisbal> <\sh> how can i get permission to enter?
<\sh> felipebisbal: first, umount your partition
<BobiTrobi> sudo dpkg -r postfix
<BobiTrobi> (Reading database ... 22914 files and directories currently installed.)
<BobiTrobi> Removing postfix ...
<BobiTrobi>  * Stopping Postfix Mail Transport Agent...
<BobiTrobi>  *stfix/postfix-script: fatal: the Postfix mail system is not running    [fail] 
<BobiTrobi> dpkg: error processing postfix (--remove):
<BobiTrobi>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<BobiTrobi> Errors were encountered while processing:
<BobiTrobi>  postfix
<\sh> BobiTrobi: please check on http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ if there is a similar bug like yours, if not, please file a bug
<felipebisbal> <\sh> i've umount partition
<felipebisbal> now?
<\sh> felipebisbal: the next thing is sudo vi /etc/fstab
<\sh> type as last line in this file the following:
<felipebisbal> whats that?
<sgmihai> whats is the option in fstab to allow all users access, read, write(if possible), and execute on a partition ?
<AMIGrAve> Riddell: when I start ksysguardd it segfault, i'll have a look to it's strace this evening
<sgmihai> it was umask=something ..
<\sh>  /dev/<your part><tab key>/mnt/<your mountpoint under /mnt><tab key><fs type, e.g. ext2/reiserfs etc><tab key>defaults,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000<tab key>0<tab key>0
<Riddell> AMIGrAve: hoary?
<\sh> felipebisbal: save the file
<\sh> and then sudo mount /mnt/<your mountpoint under /mnt>
<felipebisbal> <\sh> wich file? how can i do it?
<\sh> felipebisbal: do u want to mount your windows partition? 
<\sh> felipebisbal: i think the best is u read first this page: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<\sh> you can adjust those examples to your needs
<jazwec> hi..please could anybody help me..how can i install programs on my ubuntu..
<\sh> Riddell: is there a plan to update kopete for hoary? (msn bug)
<SlicerDicer-> DiabloD3, are you bak yet?
<Riddell> \sh: fix is in ubuntu's hoary-updates
* transgress is connected to msn w/ kopete right now
<\sh> Riddell: ah :) 
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer-: should I be?
<\sh> felipebisbal: add to your /etc/apt/sources.list the hoary-update repos 
<SlicerDicer-> DiabloD3, YES!! remember I am the almighty ricer :P
<felipebisbal> how can i acces as a root?
<SlicerDicer-> DiabloD3, I ricered my way to your computer lol
<jazwec> felipebisbal i have same problem
<\sh> felipebisbal: easiest solution: use synaptic 
<\sh> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Repositories
<SlicerDicer-> DiabloD3, just wanted to tell ya everything is working fine and thanks for all your help and patience
<felipebisbal> i want to use a konsole as a root... what i have to do
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer-: sudo bash
<DiabloD3> tada, instant root.
<SlicerDicer-> haha
<SlicerDicer-> what does have to do with me saying thanks
<DiabloD3> er, whoops, felipebisbal asked
<DiabloD3> felipebisbal: sudo bash
<SlicerDicer-> lol
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer-: you're welcome, I think =P
<jazwec> diablod3 please..i have same problem asi felipebisbal...i dont know how to manage mz console as root...and i dont know what is sudo bash
<jazwec> oooh i have it
<jazwec> sorry
<DiabloD3> jazwec: sudo bash is a command
<jazwec> oh i just tried it
<jazwec> and..please..how can i install som applications
<SlicerDicer-> DiabloD3, this is what it should look like or similar :) http://home.comcast.net/~slicerdicer/kde.jpg I am not totally done yet but its getting there
<felipebisbal> can i start a session as a root?? or just as a common user?
<Tm_T> felipebisbal: KDE session?
<SlicerDicer-> felipebisbal, why in sam hell would you want to start one as root
<DiabloD3> felipebisbal: you dont want to start a session as root
<Tm_T> yeah =)
<DiabloD3> felipebisbal: and with default settings, ubuntu prevents you from doing something that stupid
<SlicerDicer-> haha
<jazwec> please how can install programs on kubuntu
<DiabloD3> jazwec: use synaptic
<felipebisbal> but i cannot acces to the fuc... partition of Windows :(
<DiabloD3> or kynaptic
<jazwec> just: synaptic /home/jazwec/name of program
<DiabloD3> jazwec: huh?
<jazwec> ?
<DiabloD3> no, synaptic, then select the program you want to install
<jazwec> oh
<jazwec> ok
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer-: btw, I guess that looks okay
<SlicerDicer-> ahh its getting there
<SlicerDicer-> its not completed
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer-: but I'd make it a tiny bar =P
<SlicerDicer-> I dont like tiny bar
<DiabloD3> I do
<DiabloD3> then again I use 1280x960
<DiabloD3> dont have the rokm otherwise
<DiabloD3> er, room
<SlicerDicer-> it looks tiny on mine lol
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer-: what size screen?
<SlicerDicer-> 20" at 1680x1050
<jazwec> diablod3 synaptic - command not found
<DiabloD3> jazwec: try kynaptic
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer-: I'm doing 17" at 1280x960... so its roughly going to be the same size
<jazwec> diablod3 upgrade all packages?
<DiabloD3> jazwec: you can if you want to, and thats probably a good idea...
<SlicerDicer-> http://home.comcast.net/~slicerdicer/myrigs.jpg check that DiabloD3 :)
<felipebisbal> somebody can tell me how to get access to the windows partition please?
<jazwec> i think, u cant do it
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer-: bleh, two keyboards
<DiabloD3> no, you can do it
<DiabloD3> just mount it
<SlicerDicer-> It works :)
<felipebisbal> i've never used linux before
<SlicerDicer-> thats how I was able to talk to you yesterday while this one was borked and I dont like belkin
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer-: I just use x11vnc and x2vnc
<felipebisbal> i'm not use to computer,
<DiabloD3> felipebisbal: read the ubuntu guide
<SlicerDicer-> I am actually going to get 2 wireless ones they are really nice
<DiabloD3> jazwec: apt-get install synaptic
<DiabloD3> jazwec: and use syaptic instead
<SlicerDicer-> synaptic rocks!
<transgress> or try kpackage
<transgress> i prefer it to both
<jazwec> but how can i installl something i have downloaded from net
<DiabloD3> jazwec: you shouldnt have downloaded it from the net
<transgress> someone perhaps needs to read man apt-get
<DiabloD3> jazwec: but read the instructions that came with the app
<transgress> oh you mean from a website?
<SlicerDicer-> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16823126138 I am getting a pair of those DiabloD3 will look much better :)
<DiabloD3> jesus, does everyone use newegg now?
<transgress> jazwec: you might also want to look into checkinstall for progs from the net
<felipebisbal> really helpfull
<SlicerDicer-> DiabloD3, I dont use them persay I just use them to show what I am getting
<SlicerDicer-> I get great deals locally at my local store :)
<jazwec> yeah..i had downloaded teamspeak from their website
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer-: Ive been using them for years
<jazwec> and i have saved it to disk
<felipebisbal> this is too much difficult for me...
<DiabloD3> heh, I get better deals from newegg
<felipebisbal> better windows... easyer
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer-: you may wanna see if you can get the happy hacker
<SlicerDicer-> DiabloD3, if newegg could compete with my local store in time to get product then I would use them
<jazwec> felipebisbal but its fun to learn something new
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer-: best keyboard in existance
<SlicerDicer-> DiabloD3, the problem is I pay 10-20$ more from local store but shipping + time wasted its not worth my time
<SlicerDicer-> link DiabloD3?
<DiabloD3> google for it
<felipebisbal> yes... fun when you have time for it
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer-: but yeah, I dont even have local stores
<felipebisbal> I cannot spend time in this things
<DiabloD3> felipebisbal: what partition is your windows?
<felipebisbal> hda1
<DiabloD3> sudo mkdir /windows
<SlicerDicer-> http://shop.store.yahoo.com/pfuca-store/haphackeylit1.html that DiabloD3 ?
<DiabloD3> then, every time you want to mount, sudo mount /dev/hda1 /windows
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer-: yup, thats one of them
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer-: theres a few different versions
<SlicerDicer-> I cant use that my hands are large I have to have a keyboard I can type on....
<DiabloD3> SlicerDicer-: theres a bigger one
<DiabloD3> afk food
<BobiTrobi> \sh tnx for help
<BobiTrobi> I found that this is a known bug if postfix was not configured and used
<jazwec> diablod3 so when i want to install teamspeak..i have to download it from their website and then use which command
<felipebisbal> diabloD3 i cannot acces to folder /windows
<felipebisbal> I don't know where /windows is... and i've not permission to enter
<StR> Hi there..
<sgmihai> i did apt-get install wine and it says the package is not available, what did i do wrong ?
<felipebisbal> diabloD3 I dont know where i've created the folder, i dont find it
<sgmihai> what's up with that ?
<Riddell> sgmihai: you need universe enabled
<sgmihai> Riddell: how do i do that ?
<jazwec> diablod3 could u help me please
<Riddell> sgmihai: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<AMIGrAve> Riddell: Yes hoary, it is strange because I installed kubuntu on 4 different computers at home and it is the only one where I have this problem. It segfault on getdents64()
<sgmihai> edit it and put what there ?
<Riddell> sgmihai: details at http://kudos.berlios.de/
<Riddell> AMIGrAve: does it work on other 64 bit computers?
<AMIGrAve> Riddell: well I found it strange to see getdents64() and not getdents() because my laptop is not a 64 bit computer it's a centrino and I installed hoary i386 and I did not yet installed a more suitable kernel yet so I'm running 2.6.10-5-386
<Riddell> AMIGrAve: maybe ksys thinks it's fa 64 bit machine when it isn't for some reason
<jazwec> please..could anybody help me..how can i install applications which i have downloaded from internet
<transgress> jazwec: RTFM
<ubuntu> hello
<transgress> hello
<ubuntu> I'm trying out the kubuntu live/install dvd
<ubuntu> I'm not a naive linux user
<ubuntu> I just noticed that
<ubuntu> (of course)
<ubuntu> the dvd does not create automatically mount points for the windows paritions on my hard drive
<ubuntu> I can of course create them manually on my sistem
<ubuntu> *system
<ubuntu> but I wanted to lend the dvd to my father too
<ubuntu> and i was hoping in something that could handle his hard disk, at least for reading, without intervention
<tone> hi there
<transgress> ubuntu: try the ubuntu dvd... it should automount the shit... also look in konq under the media section
<ubuntu> I have the dvd
<ubuntu> and I do see the media section
<ubuntu> but I can' t tell it where to mount the partitions
<ubuntu> I have 3 partitions
<ubuntu> and neither is in either fstab or mtab
<transgress> ubuntu: you using the ubuntu or kubuntu livecd?
<ubuntu> so it won' t mount them
<ubuntu> kubuntu dvd live
<transgress> try the ubuntu one then... it should automount them
<kubuntu_dvd> ooh
<kubuntu_dvd> I thought the only difference was that one had kde as default, the other had gnome
<kubuntu_dvd> didn' t think they were so much different :)
<transgress> it pretty much is
<AMIGrAve> Riddell: anyway, in the strace output, there are a lot of functions64() used, and getdents64() has been called before without segfault. The segfault occurs a little bit after open() has been called with parameter /proc/acpi/battery  but /proc/acpi/battery is not a file, it's a directory. Not sure if it is the cause of the segfault.
<tone> is it possible to automatically mount usb sticks/harddisks or cds in kubuntu ?
<transgress> but gnome has a handy thing called gnome vfs or gnome vm or something like that
<sgmihai> what's the distro that has the largest binary repository on the net ?
<tone> debian maybe ?
<transgress> probably
<kubuntu_dvd> transgress: i see. whereas the media:// protocol in kde does not allow something like d'n'd of a media object on a folder to mount it?
<transgress> what's it matter?
<sgmihai> i couldn't find mplayer in the debian rep
<tone> it isnt
<kubuntu_dvd> transgress: or any other way to mount something not specified in fstab?
<kubuntu_dvd> hm
<kubuntu_dvd> maybe I should ask on #kde
<sgmihai> tone why ?
<tone> u have to add the marrillat repositories
<sgmihai> the whaat ?
<transgress> sgmihai: read the debian docs on free software
<sgmihai> ok, what's the distro that has the largest binary repository on the net AND has mplayer in it ?
<tone> sgmihai, read this: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<transgress> sgmihai: are you retarded?
<tone> and after that: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer
<tone> lol
<tone> good question
<Riddell> AMIGrAve: difficulty is in finding out if it's a ksysguard problem or acpi
<tone> sgmihai, first: it is not that hard to compile mplayer (download, untar, ./configure &&make&&make install, thats it)
<tone> second: read the links that i gave you, there are prebuild debs
<transgress> third:  you aren't going to need the biggest repo's because you aren't going to use 1/10 of the shit in them
<tone> but NOT in the default repositories
<tone> well said transgress 
<tone> if i only had enough time, i would try out LFS
<tone> and use reiser4
<transgress> i'm entirely too lazy to do lfs
<transgress> did the lazy man's lfs with gentoo before... but i don't like updating all my stuff manually in slack... much less something as deep as lfs
<tone> hehe
<tone> transgress, maybe you know the kanotix live cd ?
<transgress> nope
<tone> ultra bloated knoppix-like distribution with a super cool automount feature: plug in external usb HD and voila: icon on desktop, same with cd-roms or usb sticks
<AMIGrAve> Riddell: is there a kernel param in order to disable acpi ?
<Riddell> AMIGrAve: acpi=off at bootup
<AMIGrAve> Riddell: gonna try
<Riddell> tone: kubuntu does that
<tone> i plugged in my usb stick, nothing happened
<tone> i plug in a cd: nothing happens
<kubuntu_dvd> Riddell: kubuntu live doesn' t even automount the local harddisk
<tone> i installed it on hard drive
<transgress> tone: it run gnome?
<tone> no, kde
<tone> kubuntu not ubuntu
<transgress> kanotix that is
<tone> transgress, "kanotix that is", sorry i dont understand you, im not natively english speaking
<transgress> tone: does kanotix run gnome or kde?
<tone> kde
<tone> i found this: http://kanotix.com/files/debian/automount-kanotix/ but i dunno if/how i can use it with kubuntu
<Riddell> tone: tried media:/  ?
<tone> yes
<Riddell> hot plug devices don't show up?
<tone> the cdrom was accessible sth like 30 seconds after i put it in and the usb stick didnt appear at all
<transgress> yeah my usb hard drive doesn't show up in it either when i hotplug it
<tone> in media i have cdrom, cdrom0 and cdrom1 ( i only have 2 dvd drives) and floppy and floppy0
<tone> nothing else
<tone> i dont have a floppy drive at all
<AMIGrAve> tone: can you tell if "Unmounted removable media" is checked in the Desktop->Behavior->Device Icons tab in the kde control panel ?
<tone> device icons is completely shaded out
<AMIGrAve> Riddell: the problem does not appears when booting with acpi=off, ksysguardd is loaded wihtout problem
<AMIGrAve> tone: you mean the whole tab or just the check box "Show device icons" is unchecked ?
<tone> the "show device icons" check box
<AMIGrAve> tone: try to check this checkbox, and ensure that "Unmounted removable media" is checked, then have a look at your desktop and tell us if the icon of your usb storage media is there
<tone> omfg, i will never ever use this usb cable extension again
<tone> seconds after i plugged the stick in directly it appeared
<DiabloD3> lol
<DiabloD3> its broken?
<tone> it wasnt plugged in (on the computer side)
* tone bangs his head to the desktop
<AMIGrAve> ;-)
<tone> im plugging in and out without noticing that the other end isnt plugged in
<tone> hmm, i now have two usb stick icons on my desktop
<tone> and both are empty
<tone> ok
* tone bangs head on table again
<tone> because it _was_ empty
<tone> this is too dumb to tell people in a irc channel
<tone> dammit, i always type what i think
<tone> argh
<mrmanic> does anybody else use rdesktop?
<ksut> Is it safe to format a swap partition that is already a swap partition for another linux distro?
<apollo2011> Is it safe to format a swap partition in the ubuntu install if it is already a swap partition for suse?
<uniq> sure. wouldn't change anything. it's still swap :)
<AMIGrAve> Riddell: do you think I should report something to kde about the ksyguardd segfaulting when acpi in on on my laptop ?
<osh> What's a good tool for converting my DVD's to XviD so that I can bring them on a trip?
<transgress> okay so i plugged up my external drive to my computer and it's not showing up...
<transgress> in media:/
<transgress> osh: umm dvd::rip and transcode maybe?
<Riddell> AMIGrAve: well it might be a fault with the acpi driver
<Riddell> AMIGrAve: report it to bugzilla and make sure you have a hwdb profile
<osh> transgress: Those are selections that show up when I slot in a DVD? I don't see them now. Thanks for the hint though. I'll check it out.
<transgress> okay i'm trying to reformat my external ntfs drive... and it's giving me all kinds of trouble
<transgress> i fdisked it, but it's still showing the old partition table
<transgress> but if i fdisk it now and list the partitions... it shows the new one
<transgress> yet it will still automount under ubuntu as an ntfs... it seems making changes to the partition table on it should've broken that...
<transgress> eh well i'm changing the filesystem type now
<transgress> maybe that will break it and let me get this thing working well in linux... none of that ntfs crap
<uniq> transgress: tried to mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdXX ? 
<transgress> hehe that's just what i started doing
<uniq> ok :)
<uniq> probably a good idea to unmount it first.
<uniq> if you didn't do it already.
<transgress> i did
<uniq> ok :)
* transgress promises he isn't as newbish as he probably sounded
<transgress> this drive has just given me a lot of shit over the years heh
<transgress> ah finally
<transgress> got my usb drive back
<transgress> now to copy it all over
<uniq> :)
<konrad> Hello, how to access 'debian' menu entries in Kubyntu?
<konrad> I had "debin" submenu in Sarge, now it is clean, but too clean :-)
<uniq> apt-get install menu i guess.
<uniq> witout the 'i guess' part. :)
<uniq> +h
<konrad> heh, I forgot!
<uniq> if it's already installed 'update-menus'
<uniq> gah.. if it's already installed... try to run 'update-menus' or 'update-menus.real'
#kubuntu 2005-06-02
<pointwood> anyone else experienced problems with firefox? like ie. not being able to delete any bookmarks or cookies?
<uniq> well.. i'll call it a day.. gnite.
<SlicerDicer-> well I usto have that with internet explorer back in the day when I used windows pointwood
<pointwood> that's really a bit help SlicerDicer ;)
<AMIGrAve> got a default 75dpi detection by xorg but fonts under gtk apps are too small ( http://amigrave.com/upload/posts/ubuntu/snapshot1.png ) should I force the use of a bigger dpi setting or is there another way ?
<SlicerDicer-> pointwood, sorry I dont know otherwise lol
<apollo2011_> Where is the grub config files stored on kubuntu? it incorrectly detected my suse os, because I also had a Xen entry which doesn't work.  I would rahter use the SuSE grub loader anyway.  I need to know the info to manually add kubuntu to suse grub
<apollo2011_> nvm, found the menu.lst in boot/grub
<Blissex> AMIGrAve: you can force a bigger DPI but it is better to do things properly... Things are a bit of a mess though.
<N17r0> anyone knows where the profile folder for firefox is located in kubuntu ?
<apollo2011> How do I install the nvidia driver and get 3d support?
<apollo2011> How do I install the nvidia driver and get 3d support?
<alonso> Hellooooooooooo
<alonso> how do i fuckinh use this
<alonso> ?
<alonso> can anyone ready my messages or I'm invisible
<darut> you 're visible
<alonso> yayyyy 
<alonso> where can I get some help with my distro?
<sirukin> hmm
<sirukin> I'm compiling subversion, it needs the berkeley db
<sirukin> what's it in the apt repositories?
<transgress> okay when hotplugging my external hard drive into my desktop dmesg spits this at me:
<transgress> end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0
<transgress> Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0
<transgress> i just reformatted this drive as it was ntfs and i thought that to be the problem
<transgress> but it's not... and the only thing that seems to want to mount it is gnome
<transgress> bleh
<toonX> got a strange problem with kubuntu , the artsd keeps crashing and crashing ! can't play anything in Kaffeine or amaroK! 
<toonX> xmms is about the only music program that "works" with artsd
<toonX> any ideas?
<Vjaz> Hi. I'm wondering, is there any significant difference between installing Kubuntu or installing Ubuntu and then installing KDE (and removing Gnome)? 
<Vjaz> I'm interested in trying Kubuntu out, but I want to know if I'm missing out on something if I just install KDE on my Ubuntu bo.
<Vjaz> box*
<Vjaz> So if I do an 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop', is the result mostly the same as installing Kubuntu from scratch?
<crimsun> essentially.
<Vjaz> Good.
<Vjaz> I guess I might need to change GDM to KDM myself?
<N17R0> alright i have Kubuntu, and i downloaded the newest firefox .tar.gz and run the setup and then i choose to let it install to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox. But i can't run it via the KDE menu, only via console with ./firefox command. So i remove the folder mozilla-firefox to install it on the official way using kynaptic, but now i cant run it at all even with the ./firefox command it aint working.
<transgress> N17R0: why not add it when the menu config?
<N17R0> u mean kde menu? 
<N17R0> i did that but its not starting
<leandro_> Hi. I would like to install libvisual to get visualizations on amarok. I couldn't find the packge. I have universe and multiverse in my sources.list. This packege is avaliable for kubuntu?
<crimsun> leandro_: no, it's not
<leandro_> Does anyone tried touse a package from debian? It wirks?
<leandro_> this package (libvisual
<crimsun> I'd recompile it for Kubuntu
<leandro_> Yes. It is a better idea.
<N17R0> is it safe to install software from the backport ftp ?
<N17R0> what is backport for ?
<crimsun> I'd avoid it
<crimsun> whether it's safe is not something I can answer
<N17R0> ok, but is it something like release candidates before the being added to the official repersotry ?
<N17R0> i mean what is the purpose of the backports ?
<Vjaz> Is it possible to get Opera like "rocker" gestures for moving back and forth in history for Konqueror?
<Vjaz> Hold left button, press right button for forward, and hold right button, press left button for back.
<Brazmetal> does anybody here stream audio?
<crimsun> I do
<sirukin> I stream my audio to uranus!
<Brazmetal> crimsun, what do you use?
<sirukin> I use a stethascope and headphones.
<crimsun> I use ices2 and icecast2
<crimsun> for the decoder, usually ogg123, mpg321, or faad
<Brazmetal> crimsun, do you mean the encoder, don't you?
<Brazmetal> man, I have a problem..
<Brazmetal> I use shoutcast... And I can stream audio
<Brazmetal> using the sc_trans encoder
<Brazmetal> or the muse-stremer...
<crimsun> Brazmetal: no - ogg123, mpg321, and faad are all decoders
<Brazmetal> but I have some problems with hese apps
<crimsun> Brazmetal: ices2 is the encoder
<Furic> Hey linux people
<Brazmetal> crimsun, ah... and why do you need a decoder to stream audio?:
<Furic> im looking to have ubuntu wallpapers in kdesktop, where can i find them in my system, ubuntu-artwork is installed
<crimsun> Brazmetal: because the music files are on a remote drive
<Brazmetal> ahhh
<crimsun> they have to be decoded to stdout and fed to ices2
<Brazmetal> ah I understand
<Brazmetal> so, How is Ices2?
<Furic> oh nevermind, i found em
<Brazmetal> i mean... is it capable of chosing songs at any moment? Can I stream my microphone input too?
<crimsun> Brazmetal: works well enough for my personal tastes
<crimsun> Brazmetal: ices2 is only an encoder. It doesn't shuffle, repeat, or whatever.
<crimsun> Yes, you can grab from mic input.
<Brazmetal> crimsun, so what do you do to have these options?
<crimsun> You'd configure alsamixer, arecord to stdout -> ices2's stdin
<Brazmetal> ehehhehe complicated
<crimsun> not really
<verden01> Hey
<cantenna> hey verden01
<Brazmetal> for the users of Kubuntu... Using the lastest versions of kde I could realize that when an app freezes, and you try to close it, few seconds after, a dialog appears asking if you want to kill the app... But this is not happening with Kubuntu...What's the problem?
<Morandir> anyone around?
<Morandir> having issues with kernel panic after apt-get upgrade...
<Morandir> yep
<Morandir> sooooo
<Morandir> bout that kernel.. anyone around?
<sirukin> hmm
<sirukin> anyone sucessful with bootsplash and ubuntu?
<Morandir> im not even sucessful w/ubuntu atm...
<Morandir> the kernel keeps panicing...
<Morandir> :(
<nate__> thats weird
<Morandir> yeah
* Morandir goes back to reading more forums...
<Morandir> and his 5L keg of Heinekien
<zenum> does anyone know how to make the windows button bring up the KDE menu?
<brandonn> zenum: http://docsrv.sco.com:8457/en/kdefaq/configure.html#AEN1914
<zenum> hrmmm that site doesnt seem to be loading...
<zenum> nvm, just a proxy prblem
<wsg> anyone know the link to the nvidia installer for ubuntu 
<nate__> wsg, google.com/linux
<nate__> wsg, there is an ubuntu repository with it
<Morandir> anyone else have trouple with the 2.6?.10 kernel?
<sirukin> http://kalatlug.nanofreesoft.org/Projects/splashy/relases/splashy_0.1-5_i386.deb
<SlicerDicer-> anybody have a idea why something would be working I kill X cause its locked then when it comes back up libSDL is gone AWOL
<sirukin> I've been having a few problems with either x or kde as well
<sirukin> specifically with the handling of large urls in firefox
<sirukin> I bid thee all goodnight. *bows*
<Ghetek> anybody know of a good apt-getable program that does stuff with html, something like dreamweaver?
<Tm_T> Ghetek: quanta+
<Tezkah> am I allowed to be in this room while I use icewm?
<Tezkah> I should probably be banned
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> yes you should!!1
<Tm_T> ;p
<Tm_T> hey, I use WMaker sometimes
<phxguy> Can Someone Help me out.... My Kubuntu won't Boot
<Tm_T> hmm, at all?
<phxguy> I just a kernal upgrade from synaptic and now i get a kernal panic
<Tm_T> ok, so you got wrong/broken kernel
<Tm_T> boot to other kernel then
<phxguy> they do the same thing
<Tm_T> eh?
<Tm_T> oh please tell you have 2.6.10.5 there too?
<Tm_T> I mean 2.6.10-5
<phxguy> yup 2-6-10-5
<Tm_T> and it doesn't work?
<phxguy> nope doesn't boot...  kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) on boot
<Tm_T> ah!
<Tm_T> :o
<phxguy> apparently the latest kernal from the ubuntu ppl is broken... There is already a bug report on it
<Tm_T> hmm
<Morandir> phxguy!
<phxguy> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11135
<Tm_T> I don't know about it, haven't boot this week yet
<Morandir> I'm haveing the same problem right now
<Morandir> -e
<phxguy> yup this sux really big donkey dick
<Tm_T> oh no :o
<Tm_T> note to self: don't boot yet ;p
<phxguy> yeah DONT BOOT
<phxguy> OR youll be screwed like me
<Tm_T> well, no need to reboot =)
<Tm_T> and I don't think I'm in trouble, I have other kernels that works ok
<Tm_T> 2.6.11 stuff
<Tm_T> they didn't broke them yet ;p
<Tm_T> Riddell: ping
<Gonzalo> I don't know if this is the place to do it or if any of the developers hang out here.
<Gonzalo> But Kubuntu is one of the finest distributions I have ever used.
<Tm_T> heh
<DiabloD3> ubuntu does rock quite hard
<Gonzalo> I tried it, sort of reluctantly, and have been using it for 2 months now. Not once has it frozen on me. It is the most pleasant distro I have ever used.
<Morandir> for some of us its being a pain in th @$$ right now
<Gonzalo> Morandir: why?
<Gonzalo> I have been using it intensely for a while and I wasn't a believer. :)
<Morandir> 1. update kernel - kernel panic
<Morandir> 2. switch resolution machine freezes
<Tm_T> :o
<Morandir> 3. install latest ati drivers, apps dont work
<Gonzalo> Morandir: Don't scare me, because the last thing I did before turnig off the machine today was update the kernel.
<Morandir> Gonzalo: have fun
<Tm_T> Gonzalo: hmm, 10 or 11?
<Gonzalo> I can't recall. It's on my laptop.
<phxguy> Gonzalo, well then you are screwed too
<Morandir> Gonzalo: it looks like grub isnt being told where the correct boot locations are or somethinglike that
<Gonzalo> And my wife is sleeping in the room where the laptop is.
<Morandir> Tm_T: how do you get 11?
<Gonzalo> It came through an apt-get update/apt-get upgrade.
<Tm_T> Morandir: I used apt-get ;)
<phxguy> Gonzalo, the latest kernel is broken
<Morandir> I used apt-get and it gave me 10
<Gonzalo> Well, I know how to use grub to point it to the correct location if needs be.
<Morandir> and broke my machine
<Gonzalo> Oh, shit!
<Tm_T> Morandir: yeah, you have to ask 11
<Gonzalo> Let me check things out.
<Gonzalo> I am going to go and pull that laptop right now.
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> Gonzalo: good luck ;)
<Morandir> Gonzalo: I tried that but to no avail (since on a software raid (DONT ASK >_<) I dont have anything mounted by the grub)
<Gonzalo> This thing is coming right up!
<Gonzalo> I am breathing a big freaking sigh of relief!
<phxguy> you are either not booting the updated kernal or you should buy a few lottery tickets
<Morandir> Gonzalo: how fortunate you are... unlike some of us who most likely will be building the kernel ourselves
<Morandir> nope: its booting the updated kernel
<Gonzalo> I might have spoken a little too soon. 
<Gonzalo> Hold on
<Morandir> uh oh
<Morandir> cross your fingers
<Gonzalo> It seems stuck at trying to bring up the network interface
<Morandir> hrmm...
<Morandir> is there a card in there thats not installed or installed but not connected? that could cause hang
<Gonzalo> It came up!
<Morandir> whew
<Gonzalo> I am running 2.6.10-5-686
<Gonzalo> Is that the one that is supposed to be broken?
<dewey> ok I need to mount some other parts of my HD like hda10 so how do I do that in kubuntu?
<Gonzalo> dewey: what filesystem?
<Gonzalo> mount -t ext3 /dev/hda10 /some/mountpoint
<Gonzalo> Change that command to match whatever file system you are using.
<Tm_T> sometimes you don't have to give type
<dewey> ext3
<Gonzalo> Try the command above as root
<Gonzalo> Or use sudo if you are using that.
<Tm_T> or su -c "foobar" ;p
<Church_of_FoamY> anyone know why i am getting dependancy errors while trying to install cedega?
<Gonzalo> What dependencies?
<Church_of_FoamY> don't know
<Church_of_FoamY> i don't know how to get it to tell me
<Gonzalo> What happens when you try to install?
<Gonzalo> Post the error messages here
<Church_of_FoamY> it says that it can't install because there are dependency isshues while instaling cedega
<Church_of_FoamY> thats al it tells me
<Church_of_FoamY> so i would asume that i need something else to install it
<Church_of_FoamY> i just don't know what
<Church_of_FoamY> nevermind lol it was libpng3
<Church_of_FoamY> it needed
<ole> hi all
<ole> i am quite new to linux, and i could realy need a little bit of help right now. 
<Tm_T> ok, so shoot me
<ole> i cant find the information about the root password in concole
<ole> console*
<Tm_T> there is none if you don't set it
<ole> 2nd my konq crashed over 5 times already. is there a way to check my HDD for errors ?
<Tm_T> well, konqi is crashy in some cases, no it's not your HD
<ole> i didint set a root password in installation, just a user password. wich seems not to give me SU access in console
<ole> i think i got a bigger problem, casue my "personal folder" shows all files in there always twize. and when i delte one of the twins, both are gone. and konq crashed over 5 times in 2 hours of system up :S
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> strange
<snowseal_> ole you have raid hard-disks?
<ole> no. a new 160gig hdd
<snowseal_> only one hdd
<Tm_T> ok, I don't know, sorry :/
* snowseal_ is puzzeled
<ole> yes only one hdd. np tim
<ole> i thought maybe hdd is broken
<Tm_T> tim?
<ole> so i wanted to "scandisk" it :)
<Gonzalo> Hi guys, I got disconnected before.
<Gonzalo> So my only problem with the kernel upgrade is that dhcp no longer works.
<Gonzalo> Static IPs work fine.
<Tm_T> Gonzalo: hmm, funny ;p
<ole> syslog say for example (line 559) May 26 10:03:27 localhost kernel: hda: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadC
<ole> BadCRC }*
<Gonzalo> yeah, I came here to tell you how good life had been. I am telling you, the minute you open your mouth...
<ca3sar> :)
<ole> syslog is spamed wiht such lines at about any 20-60 seconds
<Gonzalo> Tm_T? What's intereting is that I couldn't find any dhcpd daemon under /etc/init.d/
<Tm_T> haha
<Gonzalo> Which dhcp client does Kubuntu use?
<Tm_T> good guestion
<Gonzalo> well, could you look under /etc/init.d/ to see if you have anything resembling a dhcp client in your install?
<Tm_T> hmm, there's none :p
<Gonzalo> That boggles the mind. That's the same thing I found.
<Gonzalo> I'll look into this a little more carefully tomorrow. 
<Tm_T> but my dhcp works fine
<Tm_T> dhcp3 ?
<Gonzalo> Is that what you found? 
<snowseal_> how to install mplayer?
<snowseal_> apt-get does not know mplayer
<Gonzalo> snowseal_: Do you need it?
<snowseal_> i need a good media player
<Gonzalo> kaffeine with the right codecs seems to play anything i throw atit.
<snowseal_> kaffeine.. trying
<Gonzalo> Go to ubuntuguide.org and install the win32codecs.
<Tm_T> snowseal_: compile mplayer yourself, works much better
<Gonzalo> You may want to install synaptic as well as it makes it easier than kynaptic to edit your repositories.
<Tm_T> than apt-getting it
<Tm_T> Gonzalo: nano ;)
<Gonzalo> Nano works as well, of course.
<snowseal_> so i'll install the codecs, then synaptic, then kaffeine?
<Gonzalo> But lots of people in Kubuntu's audience are scared of the command line.
<Gonzalo> snowseal_: That's the ticket.
<Tm_T> Gonzalo: dhcp3 has files under /etc/ so I think ubuntu uses it
<snowseal_> i like the command line power
<Gonzalo> Make sure you have the correct repositories.
<Gonzalo> The ubuntuguide.org is very good for this stuff. 
<Gonzalo> Just follow the instructions there.
<snowseal_> thanx m8
<Gonzalo> With one caveat, add the marillat and other extras, but don't remove or overwrite your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Gonzalo> snowseal_: no problem, good luck.
<Gonzalo> Tim_T: I am sure, I'll work it out tomorrow. I just can't do much with the laptop right now.
<ca3sar> lol
<ca3sar> it turned out oles problem was an old hdd cable ...
<Gonzalo> And the desktop is running Suse 9.3 because that's what the folks at work use and I often have to do remote support.
<Gonzalo> ca3sar: Was he the one that was talking about the kernel upgrade?
<ca3sar> no, he was the one with the crc error
<Gonzalo> oh...
<Gonzalo> Yeah, faulty cables are often to blame for that.
<ca3sar> he has to install everything again
<ca3sar> yes he upgraded from an 6gb hdd
<ca3sar> everything runs on udma5 without a udma cable....
<snowseal_> yess, apt get vant find some codec packs
<ca3sar> only a old pio mode cable ..
<Tm_T> Gonzalo: Tim?
<Gonzalo> ha?
<Tm_T> 11:26 < Gonzalo> Tim_T:
<Tm_T> wtf is Tim? ;p
<Gonzalo> Don't know. Why?
<Tm_T> ... so why you call me Tim then? =)
<Gonzalo> lol. Shit, I guess Konversation's auto-completion isn't working too well.
<Gonzalo> I hadn't noticed.
<Gonzalo> Sorry
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> np :)
<Gonzalo> Guys, I am going to hit the sack, but I'll stop by on Sunday when I have a little time off. 
<Tm_T> it's just funny
<Tm_T> ok, see ya o/
<Gonzalo> Thanks for the heads up. This channel also seems fairly friendly, so I'll be sure to send some friends over if they have questions.
<Gonzalo> Take care
<snowseal_> is there any free virtual mchine software ?
<snowseal_> apart from freemware/plex86 wich is inmature
<gwilma> Does anyone know how to increase the font size of gtk program menus in kde - at the moment all the kde apps have nice-sized fonts, but firefox, synaptic etc have tiny letters
<Tm_T> gwilma: try gtk theme switcher app
<gwilma> thanks Tm_T - where do I find that?
<Tm_T> apt-cache search gtk | grep switch
<gwilma> ta - installing at the moment. 
<Riddell> Tm_T: pong
<Tm_T> Riddell: looks like we have kernel issue?
<Tm_T> I mean https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11135
<Tm_T> I hope that won't be longtime problem
<bdmp> Can someone tell me why I can type in Japanese in Kopete?
<Tm_T> why not?
<mikl> hmm, seems 3.4.1 is near
<Tm_T> yup it is
<shogouki> Tm_T i think s/why/how  ?
<Tm_T> shogouki: I think so too :p
<shogouki> i dont need to write french, english or japanese in kopete, i chat in latex
<Tm_T> he
<Tm_T> I don't use kopete
<blitz> hi... i'm trying kubuntu... is there a reason for using KDE instead of Gnome? Any advantages?
<shogouki> Tm_T what do you use for IM ?
<shogouki> power, beauty, and sexual skills improvments
<Tm_T> shogouki: gaim
<shogouki> ouch
<mikl> blitz: It's mostly a question of style :)
<blitz> mikl: what is if you compare the speed of the 2?
<mikl> blitz: well, I've used both and I see no real difference
<Tm_T> blitz: you can't, but I'd say KDE wins ;)
<shogouki> why dont just try and see what of 2 you prefer ?
<shogouki> ah
<mikl> but it's kinda hard to do a scientific study of which DE is faster
<blitz> shogouki: i'm with gnome since 2.0 or sth. like that and with xfce 3.x... i used it because it is free... and qt wasn't really... but now I try to check the other solutions... everyone is chattering about kde... and i wanted to know why...
<bdmp> Sorry I was gone for a sec.  I would use gaim but the text is so small that I can't make out the Japanese
<blitz> okay... it looks not bad... but my default applications like gaim, xchat, firefox, thunderbird ... they suck ... not really integrated
<shogouki> a nice feature of kde is dcop
<bdmp> what is dcop
<bdmp> ?
<Tm_T> bdmp: you use amarok?
<blitz> shogouki: thats one of the things why kde should be better oO
<bdmp> yeah
<mikl> well, my experience is that KDE is a lot more integrated than most linux-apps
<Tm_T> ok, try in Konsole: "echo "`dcop amarok player nowPlaying` -- `dcop amarok player album`"
<Tm_T> "
<mikl> the different parts of the DE is capable of operating in unison
<blitz> mikl: yeah but check the style of gtk-applications... they don't look really good
<shogouki> just stop using gtk apps :)
<Tm_T> blitz: they do look if make them to look ;)
<mikl> blitz: that too ;)
<Tm_T> +you
<blitz> Tm_T: how should i force them to look like my gnome.env.
<Tm_T> blitz: you can control gtk theme, you know ;)
<shogouki> i love kde kparts mechanism too, like integration of kate or kaffeine in konqueror, of kghostview in kile etc...
<blitz> but one thing I don't get... if i use my gnome-applications.. why should i use kde?
<Tm_T> bdmp: you got it?
<bdmp> no I get nothing
<Tm_T> hmm?
<shogouki> for me one point of the superiority of kde is that kde apss are better than gnome's
<shogouki> apps*
<blitz> shogouki: there we can start a flame ;)
<Tm_T> bdmp: enter this: echo "`dcop amarok player nowPlaying`"
<shogouki> were are on #Kubuntu, no flames, kde is better its a fact ;p
<tango_> lol
<Tm_T> yes!
<blitz> lol
<bdmp> couldn't attach dcop server
<tango_> of course it would be even better if the live distribution automounted my hard disk partitions :\
<Tm_T> bdmp: amarok is running?
<bdmp> duh... no 
<bdmp> sorry
<Tm_T> haha
<blitz> hm... i try to connect to a samba-share... error -.- kontact seems to be a nice thing but it has the same problem like evolution.. on inbox and no seperated accounts...
<tango_> blitz, use mozilla :P
<tango_> :D
<blitz> tango_: yeah... gtk-application again -.-
<tango_> lol
<Tm_T> so?
<Tm_T> what's wrong with gtk
<bdmp> couldn't attach dcop server again
<tango_> blitz, use kmail for your mail
<blitz> Tm_T that i would like to use qt-applications in my qt-env.
<Tm_T> blitz: hmm, I don't care if app works :)
<Tm_T> bdmp: strange
<bdmp> Hey anybody know how to fix a laptop that slowly works up to 100% cpu and won't stop and then gets really hot?
<Tm_T> bdmp: "`dcop amarok player nowPlaying`"
<bdmp> Tim_T: what does it do?
<Tm_T> Pauli Hanhiniemen Perunateatteri - Hyv Asiaa
<Tm_T> it gives your nowplaying info from amarok =)
<bdmp> what do the " do?
<Tm_T> sorry, bad copy
<Tm_T> bdmp: and don't say Tim
<Tm_T> bdmp: it was echo "... 
<Tm_T> dcop is interface to contact apps
<Tm_T> so I can control amaroK from Konsole
<bdmp> Sorry miss read
<Tm_T> or some other apps
<bdmp> misread
<bdmp> oh
<Tm_T> http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/torsmo_003.png
<bdmp> wow cool
<tango_> Tm_T, what program is that?
<Tm_T> tango_: torsmo
<tango_> eh should have guessed that LOL
<Vjaz> Hello, is it a typical problem in Kubuntu that khotkeys does not work?
<Vjaz> I get this:
<Vjaz> ERROR: Communication problem with khotkeys, it probably crashed.
<Tm_T> hah
<Vjaz> When I try to run 'khotkeys'.
<Tm_T> kiva
<Vjaz> ah damn, I've got to go, but I'll be back a little later.
<Tm_T> tee se ;)
<Tm_T> off we go ->
<bdmp> I am trying to use Ark, but it says unrar is not in your path. How do I put it in the path?
<andre> some one telme a good tutorial to learn C linguage?
<mikl> bdmp: sudo apt-get unrar
<mikl> or unrar-nonfree :)
<bdmp> thanks
<bdmp> Hey anybody know how to fix a laptop that slowly works up to 100% cpu and won't stop and then gets really hot?
<mikl> bdmp: you need to find out what's hogging up the CPU :)
<bdmp> I can see the services but I don't know what it might be
<bdmp> I am new at this
<Riddell> bdmp: run `top` on the command line
<bdmp> where should I look? %cpu?
<bdmp> kaffeine says 91%
<bdmp> How do I kill it
<bdmp> ?
<bdmp> I gotta relog in. brb
* ..[topic/#Kubuntu:Riddell] : Some fixes: deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/ | breezy broken for g++ and dbus fun | http://www.kubuntu.org/hoary-release.php
<bdmp> DId I miss anything?
<bdmp> Thats it. As soon as I stop kaffeine it goes up to 100%
<bdmp> So I had this wicked problem with Kaffeine before where it would try to start up and you could only see like part of it on the screen.  I would kill the process and it would stop. I finally got it work by reinstalling it, but apparently that didn't work either.  What can I do to fix this?
<bdmp> my comp is finally quiet!
<bdmp> So I tried uninstalling and reinstalling but that didn't do anything.  Any suggestions?
<Riddell> bdmp: try upgrading using the kaffine in the repository in the /topic
<thoreauputic> Riddell: I take it that line in the topic should be added by ubuntu users who've installed kubuntu-desktop?
<Riddell> I advise so
<thoreauputic> OK 
<thoreauputic> maybe that should be in the #ubuntu topic too?
<Riddell> best not
<thoreauputic> so we should refer people with KDE worries here, then, yes?
<Riddell> yep
<thoreauputic> OK
<DiAbLe666> hi, can i build a local Ubuntu repository to install Kubuntu distributions ?
<eliteforce> hi
<individ> got some serious problem with kubuntu, all the apps that use artsd just crash when playing something ! in the first 3 secs! don't have any idea why, in Gnome sound works just fine
<eliteforce> which settings do i need to get my fonts on kde racor-sharp? they are a bit fuzzy with the standard settings
<thoreauputic> toonX: don't know if this will solve it, but I suggest adding the updates line in the /topic to your sources and updating the system
<Riddell> toonX: as a work around you can install amarok-xine and change to use that engine
<toonX> I dont think i want any work-around , it's just , i dont know.. to crash like that in 3 secs
<toonX> why in GNome works just fine? i mean i can play anything
<toonX> i tryed to disable realtime priority , same thing with or without
<Riddell> toonX: got a backtrace?
<Riddell> toonX: is this i386?
<toonX> Riddell, no , on amd64
<toonX> and the error handler says it can't do any backtrace
<Riddell> ah, that could have something to do with it, arts is troublesome on non-x86
<toonX> i don't know what is preventing it
<toonX> possible arts doesn't work on non-x86
<toonX> but can't i just use ALSA ?
<toonX> why do i need arts?
<Riddell> kde programs all output to arts, except amarok which has pluggable engines
<Riddell> arts sometimes works on amd64, sometimes not, it's troublesome
<toonX> so is roulette
<toonX> so what can i do ?
<ravel> greetings. how do I install Kubuntu on top of Debian (unstable) - or should I care about this matter at all?
<crimsun> the first you'd need to do is cross-upgrade to Hoary, then install kubuntu-desktop
<ravel> I do have a broadband connection so I can do the whole install via network if that is possible.
<crimsun> ravel: then use apt-pinning to cross-grade from sid
<ravel> ok. so there is no need to burn the installation cd at all?
<crimsun> nope
* mrmanic|sleeping is away (going offline)
* hussam is away: I'm busy. Will be back later.
<Chiwaka> hello, how could i install this file? amsn-0.94-3-linux-installer.bin
* hussam is back (gone 00:02:35)
<hussam> Chiwaka: probably sh ./amsn-0.94-3-linux-installer.bin
<Chiwaka> ok
<Chiwaka> <hussam> cannot execute binary file
<Chiwaka> i've also this file... amsn_0.94.orig.tar.gz   how can i install it?
<hussam> do chmod +x ./amsn-0.94-3-linux-installer.bin
<hussam> then run it
<Chiwaka> ok
<Chiwaka> thank u very much... it works ;)
<Chiwaka> <hussam> i dont find the executable file of the program... nither in the folder
<Chiwaka> where i can find it?
<hussam> amsn_0.94.orig.tar.gz is probably the source, extract it
<hussam> can I have the link for amsn_0.94.orig.tar.gz?
<Chiwaka> the same problem
<hussam> probably extract amsn_0.94.orig.tar.gz , cd to it, then ./configure then make then sudo make install
<Chiwaka> http://the.earth.li/debian/pool/main/a/amsn/amsn_0.94.orig.tar.gz
<Tm_T> whoa
<Chiwaka> ok... thank u  <hussam>  it works :D
<Tm_T> hi hussam_ 
<thedman> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<thedman> <body><B>/msg nickserv register</B></body>
<thedman> exit
<teknoprep> what are the correct settings for a usb thumb drive in your /etc/fstab...
<teknoprep> anyone have that becuase i am going nuts tyring to get it to auto show up on my desktop again
<Tm_T> hmm
<teknoprep> heh
<teknoprep> kde is giving me shit
<teknoprep> w0ot did it
<Tm_T> it wasn't me
<teknoprep> now to setup automount
<teknoprep> lol
<Church_of_FoamY> just a ? whats auto mounter?
<Church_of_FoamY> how to install vmware?
<Church_of_FoamY> anyone know how to get point2play?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> buy it
<Tm_T> afaik its commercial
<Church_of_FoamY> whats the website?
<Church_of_FoamY> i can find reveiws for it but not the website
<Church_of_FoamY> google given me trouble
<Church_of_FoamY> lol
<philipacamaniac> Have the updated packages at kubuntu.org (knetworkconf, kdelibs, kaffeine) been added to official Ubuntu.com repositories?
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: say my name and the channel will highlight :)
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: knetworkconf has
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: kdelibs is lost somewhere in the c++ transition queue
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: and kaffine hasn't because it's not important enough to qualify
<Tm_T> Riddell: 
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: Okay. knetworkconf has a conflict with knemo (in universe). Bug filed at https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11206
<Tm_T> I saw that problem today
<Tm_T> it surprised me
<philipacamaniac> Should  a universe bug be filed also/instead?
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: ah yes, that's for reminding me
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: The problem is very similar to this bug: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/tasks/594/
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: that's the previous overlapping file problem knetworkconf had, which the new knetworkconf was designed to fix
<Riddell> troublesome package so it is
<philipacamaniac> LOL... yeah. I'm filing a malone bug for knemo presently.
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: mind and reference the existing knetworkconf report then
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: Certainly...
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: Malone gave me an error, so I ended up triple posting. I feel sheepish, but looking through the bug list, it appears I'm not the only one.
<Riddell> malone isn't entirely beastie free itself
<Riddell> it's still in testing
<philipacamaniac> Any way to delete dupes?
<philipacamaniac> n/m
<Riddell> did you find a way?
<philipacamaniac> Yes, mark as duplicate works
<YooBoo> hurray!
* YooBoo loves kubuntu :)
<philipacamaniac> * says cheers to that!
<YooBoo> :)
<YooBoo> Just using the liveCD at the moment, i love it :)
<YooBoo> so much i'm downloading the Install CD :D
<YooBoo> still, how do i login as root, in KDE through the LiveCD? or can't i?
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: FYI, its https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/815
<YooBoo> any way to have a Mac-like dock in kubuntu LiveCD?
<philipacamaniac> YooBoo: Kubuntu uses sudo to perform admin tasks, there is no root account by default
<YooBoo> :)
<YooBoo> ic ic
<Riddell> YooBoo: not on the live cd but superkaramba or kooldock do the job
<YooBoo> Are they on the liveCD?
<Vjaz> "not on the live cd but ..."
<YooBoo> Man, this wipes the floor over windows :) The fonts are so smooth :D
<Vjaz> Haha. I'm pretty sure you can get antialiased fonts in Windows, too.
* YooBoo just harnessed the power of "el linux" methinks :)
<YooBoo> Bah to windows
<YooBoo> a.k.a Beta testing phase :/
<Vjaz> They've had "smoothed fonts" or something for quite a while I think, but that sucked if I remember correctly
<YooBoo> They've had smoothed heads after pulling so much hair out over firefox and open office!
<Vjaz> heh, perhaps
<YooBoo> Well, i thinks so anyways :)
<Vjaz> Those programs are mostly overhyped though.
<Vjaz> Good software, but overhyped.
<YooBoo> Good work kubuntu and ubuntu teams!
* YooBoo pats ubuntu
<YooBoo> Nah, firefox rocks my socks-0r
<philipacamaniac> Looking through the UDU wiki (http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder), some great things can be expected in Breezy Badger.
<YooBoo> Deserves all the hype :D
<Vjaz> YooBoo: Well Firefox is better than IE, that's for sure.
<YooBoo> I like it over must stuff, 
<Vjaz> YooBoo: Have you tried Opera? It's pretty good.
<YooBoo> Like Konqueror is on a par with it, equal
<YooBoo> Nah, i hated it
<Vjaz> Ok.
<Vjaz> It's all of a matter of personal preference I guess.
<philipacamaniac> Vjaz: Good, but non-free
<YooBoo> Well, i just dont like stuff like that
<YooBoo> Opera had ads
<YooBoo> and they just dont seem to give a shit
<Vjaz> I was switching to Opera actually, but then I went back because I realised much of the stuff I had gripes with was being fixed in Firefox, and well, it's free.
<YooBoo> Holy shit, Konversation has JIS O_O
<YooBoo> HURRAY
<YooBoo> I dont use opera because 1) ads, 2) Speed can be done with firefox, 3) dont want to pay 4) removed features for linux versions :)
<Vjaz> "Speed can be done"?
<YooBoo> Eg, if you trimmed down firefox yourself
<Vjaz> And what features have they removed?
<YooBoo> the "smallness" of it
<YooBoo> Voice to text
<YooBoo> I read it in Liux format :)
<YooBoo> Linux*
<Vjaz> Umm... do you mean actually ripping the source code apart and making a light version of Firefox?
<YooBoo> Well, i think there was one :/ i forgot the name, but firefox has always run fast for me anyways
<YooBoo> only problem i had with it was ona 300mhz computer
<YooBoo> and it took about 6 seconds to load
<Vjaz> Ok. Speed was actually the reason I was switching to Opera.
<YooBoo> so, cigars all round
<philipacamaniac> On a 300Mhz, you might as well use lynx
<YooBoo> I dont like opera it just seems... 1 word - cramped
<Vjaz> One thing is that Opera caches pages in history nicely, so going back and forward is effectively instant.
<YooBoo> about:config? :3
<Vjaz> Also, Firefox sucks at rendering pages with fixed backgrounds. Small problem really, but it just pissed me off because I was browsing one website that had a fixed background at the time...
<philipacamaniac> I'm still waiting for a QT Firefox port, or Konqueror with a Gecko engine.
<Vjaz> Heh, ok.
<Vjaz> What's wrong with KHTML?
<philipacamaniac> Ever tried Gmail?
<Vjaz> Hm... no I haven't.
<YooBoo> I agree, but 3.4 works fine for me
<YooBoo> Konqueror, that is
<Vjaz> Um... works fine here.
<Vjaz> Gmail that is.
<Vjaz> Although it does say "For a better Gmail experience, use a fully supported browser."
<philipacamaniac> I like konki, but Gecko renders more sites (perhaps due to more css code, perhaps something else)
<YooBoo> Yup
<philipacamaniac> And it is running in HTML mode, rather than standard mode
<philipacamaniac> meaning you don't have things like autocomplete in the To: box
<YooBoo> Well, balls to opera, it's cramped, and i just find it.. monopolistic, kinda
<Vjaz> Hm... I'm guessing the "fully supported browser" stuff is bullshit. They support Safari but not Konqueror?
<Vjaz> Isn't the rendering engine mostly the same?
<philipacamaniac> Sadly, not anymore.
<Vjaz> YooBoo: Monopolistic?
<YooBoo> Yeah
<philipacamaniac> We don't need to get into a heated debate, but let's just say Apple and Zack Rusin had a falling out.
<YooBoo> I mean, they aren't much of the browser demographic, but they want their cash from it.
<YooBoo> In terms of an ad here, cramped controls, etc
<YooBoo> And yet still, OPERA is splashed all over the GUI
<YooBoo> So, if you have an arrythmia or cardiac arrest, then you know you're using opera :/
<Vjaz> Well it's a better browser in many ways, so I don't see a problem with they asking money for it.
<YooBoo> Just reminds me of that neoplanet browser
<philipacamaniac> YooBoo: NeoPlanet!!!!
<philipacamaniac> YooBoo: Wasn't that one full of spyware? I can't fully remember.
<YooBoo> Yep
<YooBoo> Pretty much , it got shut down
<philipacamaniac> Schweet.
<YooBoo> casue they used Internet explorer, just skinned up and labelled as a different browser
<YooBoo> :/
<philipacamaniac> Regarding Kubuntu, did anyone here have Firefox included on the Kubuntu CD/ISO? I only had Konqueror, but some folks in the forums say Firefox is included with Kubuntu (I don't believe them).
<YooBoo> Y'arr, well, i have now found the correct Linux Distribution to move a lot of college computers to *grin*
<YooBoo> The liars
<YooBoo> Not me, i've got 4 copies
<philipacamaniac> Same here
<philipacamaniac> About the not here, not the 4 copies
<YooBoo> Unless they are "h4x0r5"
<YooBoo> lol, heh i got them as a way to show the college about Linux
<YooBoo> and ubuntu fit perfectly, was gonna use Mandriva, but eep, it wasn't the one :/
<YooBoo> Wasn't it called Mandark or something before that? I'm clueless :)
<Vjaz> Heh, I actually got 20 CD's of Ubuntu.
<philipacamaniac> Which tragically don't have KDE on them, right?
<Vjaz> No they don't.
<Vjaz> I actually don't regularily use KDE!
<Vjaz> I just installed it yesterday.
<YooBoo> :o
<YooBoo> You win Vjaz 
* YooBoo feels demasculated >:(
<Vjaz> Hahaa
<Vjaz> So 20 CD's of Ubuntu is better than 4 CD's of Kubuntu?
<Vjaz> I'll have to keep that in mind...
<Vjaz> BBL ->
<YooBoo> Lets play Ubuntu Trumps :)
<YooBoo> Top trumps, heh
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<philipacamaniac> I just noticed the new SVN HEAD for KDE4. I guess its in preliminary stages. GCC4 and QT4, I think. Freaky. Does anyone know the link for KDE release schedule (anything later then 3.4)?
<Morandir> ;_; any news on the Kernel panic - attempting to kill init issue?
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: there is no kde release schedule except 3.4.1 early next week
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: gcc is independent of kde development, kubuntu is currently converting to gcc 4
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: 3.4.1 released next week, or release schedule for 3.4.1 released next week?
<Riddell> released next week
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: regarding gcc: oh yeah duh
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: Are you using QT4 (beta?) for the KDE4 sources?
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: nope, I'm making packages for kde 3.4.1
<YooBoo> Okay boys, have to go now, cheers :)
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: well that's good news. Hoary will see those security and bug backports?
<hussam> Riddell: any new updates on whether we will get kde 3.4.1 for hoary? 
<hussam> or is it too risky
<hussam> ?
<Riddell> hussam: yes, I'll do that, but not in the ubuntu archives
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: security fixes go in ubuntu archives, other stuff not
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: You are awesome, dude! Now I best be adding kubuntu.org to my repo sources.
<Morandir> anyone have any suggestions for helping my poor dead compy... I did apt-get upgrade to upgrade the kernel to 2.6.10 and now get a kernel panic..
<osh> what do I need to apt-get to be able to play dvd's?
<Tm_T> osh: well, what do you like?
<Tm_T> command line or GUI?
<osh> and what do I need to convert it to XviD?
<hussam> Riddell: they will be available in deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main ?
<osh> Tm_T: I've got kaffeine installed but it claims it can't play the dvd.
<Tm_T> Morandir: ah, that kernel problem
<Tm_T> osh: eh?
<Tm_T> osh: try okle
<Riddell> hussam: not sure, either there or ftp.kde.org
<philipacamaniac> osh: have you installed lbdvdcss?
<philipacamaniac> osh: sorry, that's libdvdcss
<Morandir> TmT: yes that kernel problem
<osh> philipacamaniac: don't think so. not unless it's installed by default. it's dpkg something to find out what's installed isn't it?
<philipacamaniac> osh: it is not.
<hussam> Riddell: will stuff like kaffeine and konversation have to be rebuilt too?
<Tm_T> Morandir: hmm, yes there's solution, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11135
<philipacamaniac> osh: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<osh> philipacamaniac: libdvdcss2 <-that's the one?
<philipacamaniac> osh: yes
* Morandir eagerly checks out the 'solution'
<osh> philipacamaniac: I still get "Can't read source" when trying my dvd. :-/
<hussam> Riddell: or will apps like k3b that were built for kde 3.4.0 still work?
<Morandir> copy paste comming...
<Morandir> - boot with live-cd
<Morandir> - mount / partition at /media
<Morandir> - chroot /media
<Morandir> - mount /proc
<Morandir> - wget breezy package of initrd-tools
<Morandir> - dpkg -i initrd-tools
<Morandir> - dpkg-reconfigure installed linux-image packages
<Morandir> - then reboot.
<Morandir> is that the solution part?
<osh> I've restarted kaffeine so it should use the libdvdcss-lib shouldn't it?
<osh> perhaps do something like dpkg reconfigure kaffeine?
<philipacamaniac> osh: have you installed the updated kaffeine package?
<osh> philipacamaniac: I don't know. Don't think so. 
<osh> philipacamaniac: I can't apt-get it because it's already installed. 
<philipacamaniac> Add deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main to your /etc/apt/sources.lst
<philipacamaniac> osh: Then sudo apt-get update
<philipacamaniac> hussam: most packages will work with 3.4.1, if not, then a bug will have to be filed.
<osh> philipacamaniac: that's a space between .org/ and hoary-updates right?
<philipacamaniac> osh: yes
<Riddell> hussam: yes, KDE keeps binary compatibility
<osh> philipacamaniac: the only package it wanted to fetch was kdelibs-data. Kaffeine isn't a part of that is it?
<hussam> Riddell: thanks, that's a relief. 
<Morandir> philipacamaniac: i got 404's on kubuntu.org reposetories...
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: ?? (404's on kubuntu.org reposetories...)
<transgress> why are you going to it with a browser?
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: works for me
<Morandir> I just added them to my sources.list and sudo apt-get update
<osh> Morandir: Seems to work for me too. 
<Riddell> Morandir: can you see this?  http://kubuntu.org/dists/
<transgress> bet you didn't apt-get update eh?
<philipacamaniac> Works for me too. 
<Morandir> we can see http://kubuntu.org/dists/ with browser
<buz> wtf 
<Morandir> deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main <-- failed fetch
<buz> since i added marillat reps today it wants to upgrade stuff other than nonfree like it should
<Morandir> holdon
<Morandir> LOL
<transgress> buz: don't leave marillat enabled... just get what you need then disable it
<Morandir> my buddy spelt it horay, not hoary
<transgress> buz: marillat can cause breakage.
<buz> last time it didnt do that
<buz> weird
<buz> anyway i'm gonna get w32 then and disable it after that
<Morandir> transgress: kernel panic breakage?
<philipacamaniac> osh: If you can't find a Kaffeine package using apt, try installing http://homepage.ntlworld.com/fowlerc/kaffeine_0.6-1_i386.deb
<philipacamaniac> osh: That's the one I've got. Much goodness.
<buz> is there an official kaffeine build that actually works?
<transgress> Morandir: nope... just some package deps breakage
<Morandir> okay.. added kubuntu.org to sources.list and going to upgrade again...
<philipacamaniac> buz: I thought it was in the kubuntu.org archive... checking now...
<hussam> philipacamaniac: I have one that does not crash but I forgot where I downloaded it
<Morandir> we shall see a kernel panic in a bit again I think
<buz> mhh i have ch.archive.ubuntu in my list
<buz> but i actually think ch archive isn't in CH at all
<osh> philipacamaniac: I'll have a look at that. Thanks for your time.
<philipacamaniac> Package: kaffeine
<philipacamaniac> Version: 0.6-0ubuntu2.1
<philipacamaniac> that's the one in the kubuntu.org archive - I'm pretty sure it fixes the crashes. And hopefully it will play osh's DVD source.
<osh> I've got something from kubuntu.org but it doesn't play dvd's I'm afraid. 
<transgress> ah we shall see how FC4 test 3 is in a few moments.  i'm quite curious.
<transgress> and Morandir how did you get kernel panics?
<osh> philipacamaniac: Ahh, the one from fowler is the one in kubuntu.org? Then I've already got it.
<transgress> i'm yet to have any in kubuntu
<philipacamaniac> osh: No, the one from fowler is an unofficial build.
<Morandir> off the wall ?: should /dev still be compilied in the kernel configuration?
<Morandir> transgress: sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade >> reboot and bombs
<osh> philipacamaniac: Ok. I'll try installing that then. What is the command? dpkg --install kaffeine.......?
<transgress> Morandir: do you know what upgraded?
<philipacamaniac> osh: dpkg -i
<Morandir> transgress: looked like linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 upgrade
<osh> philipacamaniac: Unfortunatly it didn't work. :-(
<osh> philipacamaniac: I still get this "Unable to read" and sais that it might be insufficient rights or no data on the dvd. I've bought it so there's data on it. If I mount it I can see data and play stuff. Encrypted unfortunatly.
<transgress> Morandir: did you fall back to the old kernel?
<Morandir> transgress: yes reinstalled system from 5.04 disk
<transgress> umm
<transgress> if it installed a new kernel it should've left the old one...
<buz> with the dvdcss from universe i could watch dvd last night
<buz> on hoary
<transgress> i do believe
<Morandir> but the grub says we're booting off linux-2.6.10-5-386...
<philipacamaniac> osh: I'm able to watch commercial DVDs without problems. This is a longshot, but did the drive work in another OS, such as windows?
<buz> could be region code issues?
<philipacamaniac> buz: doesn't libdvdcss circumvent region codes? I know circumvents other copy protection...
<buz> probably not
<buz> usually region codes is more firmware based
<osh> philipacamaniac: don't know. haven't run windows in years. It could be a region code code perhaps as buz suggested. Isn't there a way to "fix" that or is the movie industry hell bent on making me download all movies from now on?
<philipacamaniac> buz: good call
<philipacamaniac> osh: This might seem obvious, but have you tried other DVDs?
<osh> philipacamaniac: I'd assume that they're all region2 (I'm european) so if the computers player is region1 I'm SOL'ed.
<Church_of_FoamY> anyone know how to install vmware?
<buz> actually the movie industry is hell bent on making us download movies
<buz> Church_of_FoamY: yes
<buz> wheres the problem
<Church_of_FoamY> i don't know how to install 
<Church_of_FoamY> :(
<philipacamaniac> osh: Is the computer new? There is a way to change regions (albeit you have a limited number of tries)
<buz> run the script in the directory
<Morandir> transgress: thx for you help atm, but I've got to run for a bit
<buz> but install the headers for your kernel first
<osh> philipacamaniac: Not really new. I've had it for a year or two. It belongs to my employer.
<Church_of_FoamY> it's a tar.gz file
<buz> mhh then it would probably be set to the correct region already
<buz> well untar it
<philipacamaniac> Church: tar -zxfv vmware
<transgress> Church_of_FoamY: please goto and read all of this page http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/
<Morandir> IT BOMBED AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Morandir> >_<
<Morandir> grrrr
<Morandir> "/sbin/init: 428: cannot open dev/console: No such file"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Morandir> Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!!!!!
<Tm_T> :p
<Morandir> pivot_root: no such file or dir
<transgress> anyone know a linux specifically for low end systems?
<Morandir> ;______________________________;
<Morandir> transgress: damn small linux
<amadeus> #nx
<transgress> Morandir: damn small is a livecd i do believe
<buz> can be installed to pretty much anything, actually
<Tm_T> transgress: no its distro
<Morandir> transgress; my cousin uses it on his laptop
<buz> compact flash, usb stick you name it
<buz> but its pretty limited
<philipacamaniac> osh: run kaffeine --verbose from a Konsole (command line) to see if any error messages point to the problem
<philipacamaniac> osh: The xine engine will tell us if it is a region problem
<buz> is there any way to make thunderbird open pdfs in kpdf?
<buz> transgress: how low end is that machine
<osh> philipacamaniac: I'm alread on that. I found a sf.net page describing the problem. I'll let you know how it goes. Apparantly this is a common problem...
<transgress> buz: it's a 633mghz with 32 megs of ram
<transgress> the ram being the bigger of the two problems
<buz> cant you upgrade it?
<philipacamaniac> osh: excellent! Until next time... I gotta go. Adios!
<buz> 32 is truly a little low
<transgress> buz: keep meaning to, but i haven't gotten around to it... eh back in the day 32 was awesome
<transgress> back before my day 32 was seen as impossible
<buz> huh
<buz> back in the day when i had 166mhz 32 was about right???
<hussam> Riddell: I've been meaning to ask this. how come we running qt 3.3.3 and not 3.3.4 ? I thought kde 3.4 required qt 3.3.4.
<hussam> ok guys, see you later . I have to go to bed.
<Riddell> Qt >= 3.3.2 is required
<lonewolff> just a quick question, i know nice lets you start a program with modified sheduling but can you do it to already running programs?
<osh> libdvdcss debug: cracking title key
<osh> libdvdcss error: read error
<osh> libdvdcss debug: read error, resorting to secret arcanes to recover
<osh> libdvdcss debug: opening target `/dev/hdc'
<osh> libdvdcss debug: using libc for access
<osh> libdvdcss error: read error
<osh> libdvdcss debug: end of title reached
<osh> libdvdcss debug: 0 of 0 attempts successful, 0 of 0 blocks scrambled
<osh> libdvdcss debug: title key is 00:00:00:00:00
<osh> libdvdcss error: fatal error in vts css key
<osh> libdvdcss error: read error
<osh> input_dvd: Error getting next block from DVD (Error reading NAV packet.)
<osh> That's my error when it comes to playing DVD's. Anyone have hint for me I'm all ears... =)
<transgress> yeah
<transgress> here is the hint
<transgress> use #flood next time
<Tm_T> flood :p
<osh> transgress: Right. Will do. Although traffic on the channel wasn't overwhelming right now so it couldn't have affected a lot of people.
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> osh: yeah, no harm done, but good manners etc ;)
* osh will behave better in the future.
<Tm_T> hih :)
<ravel> hmm, it would be nice if a friendly distribution like (K)Ubuntu would have explicit help about how to do the apt-pinning from Debian
<_ali> hello 
<Tm_T> apt-pinning?
<ravel> yes.
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> I suppose to know, but just can't remember...
<Tm_T> more coffee then :p
<ravel> actually, I am surprised that on the ubuntu or kubuntu site there is no help with this
<ravel> It would be logical that many would use apt to move to (k)ubuntu, not just download some cd
<Tm_T> ah!
<Tm_T> many (K)Ubuntu users are "newbies" who have linux first time
<Tm_T> so?
<ravel> apt is the friendly thing that makes updating easy - for newbies, for example, so why not give them a chance to do it that way :-)
<buz> i would assume a cross upgrade to kubuntu would be a painful exercise
<buz> i couldnt even downgrade breezy to hoary with apt pinning
<ravel> well, crimsun suggested that I move from Debian to Kubuntu using apt-pinning
<Tm_T> ravel: eh, updating happens using apt ;)
<ravel> tm_t...?
<Tm_T> uhm, I mean, how pinning help "newbie" users?
<ravel> ok, I don't know how easy process is apt-pinning - after you have changed the preferences file etc
<ravel> (in this particular case)
<buz> i'd say take a cd and install from that one
<buz> you can keep your home
<buz> but make a backup first
<ravel> too bad that I don't have much free space right now
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> I need another 160G HD
<Tm_T> so I can clean this one
<ravel> btw, do you happen to know why KDE 3.4 is not in (any) Debian yet?
<Tm_T> ravel: eh, _Debian_
<philipacamaniac> Because its Debian
<ravel> I just booted my new Origin 200 GIGAchannel for the first time (though I am not planning to install Linux on it)
<Tm_T> ravel: ask from package maintainer
<kay> ravel, it is not because Sarge needs to be released
<Tm_T> yeah
<ravel> (not even in unstable)
<kay> And at the time, KDE 3.3 was picked
<ravel> ok.
<kay> Unstable serves testing right now
<Tm_T> yup
<kay> Once Sarge releases, you will probably see them pick up what Kubuntu did so far
<Tm_T> ravel: so why not use svn
<ravel> tm_t: to what purpose?
<Tm_T> ravel: to get newest kde ofcourse ;)
<Tm_T> newest and bestest
<kay> I am trying to build SVN on Breezy right now
<philipacamaniac> At the risk of sounding redundant, "because its Debian". They are infamous for ultra-slow release cycles, and never having the newest and bestest
<kay> And it feels ... breezy :p
<ravel> ah. I am quite satisfied with 3.3, was just interested to know the reason for not 3.4 in unstable
<philipacamaniac> kay: let us know how that goes
<ravel> philip, I was not asking why KDE in stable Debian is 2.x :-)
<kay> philipacamaniac, well, libglu-xorg-dev is needed and it removed konqueror
<kay> That hurts somewhat and condemns my compile to success too :p
<philipacamaniac> kay: ACK! Well, good news is, 3.4.1 will be released next week, and Riddell promised Kubuntu packages.
<KaiL_> ravel: 3.0 wasn't 2 years old on release :)
<vanRijn> dangit
<vanRijn> I'm using kubuntu hoary hedgehog and my usb mouse occasionally stops working
<kay> philipacamaniac, I have some with 3.4.1 pre here already, kdepim and kdemultimedia i think, but kdebase is still old
<vanRijn> in X
<vanRijn> anyone else see this?
<kay> Hm... vanRijn when you look at dmesg output, do you see something at the end?
<ravel> I am wondering if KDE 4.0 will sport some of the OSX Tiger features
<philipacamaniac> How do I create a cdrom-based apt repository? What is the specific structure?
<kay> ravel, what should that be?
<_ali> ravel > like ?
<philipacamaniac> ravel: Kat (not in official KDE yet) promises desktop search
<KaiL_> ravel: which features?
<philipacamaniac> ravel: Superkaramba has done for years what Dashboard is now doing
<KaiL_> kay: kdebase 3.4.1 is "on the way" and seams to work a lot better
<vanRijn> kay: nothing about usb
<buz> yeah when will we get it ?
<ravel> kay, philip, ali, desktop search, support for lots of metadata, vector-based resolution independent desktop rendering (whatever)
<KaiL_> ...which is not that complicate if we look at konqueror :)
<KaiL_> ravel: desktop search is in the work
<kay> Metadata is certain, desktop search the purpose... that's going to happen, independent though, talk about this is years old
<KaiL_> vector based rendering: duno, but KDE is at least already way more res independant than Windows :)
<ravel> yes
<KaiL_> what's meant with "metadata"?
<philipacamaniac> my Konqueror has a realtime filter bar (type and it filters contents), and kiolocate find me anything anywhere (although I wish it was sorted via metadata)
<kay> Like where things came from KaiL_ 
<philipacamaniac> extra data information about each file
<ravel> and, also will Konqueror be able to render Acid2 correctly in near future
<pv> Will it have user-writable comments for files?
<kay> When you save a file from the mail attachment, the file will still be associated to that mail and later you will find it still
<KaiL_> pv: nobody know for now
<kay> KDE 4 is for now only porting to Qt 4 in the ldelibs as far as I know
<philipacamaniac> Taking advantage of 3D rendering cards (like what they're doing over at Metacity and Enlighment) would be sweet.
<kay> Some people have things in the making about metadata APIs, but that will certainly see discussion and demos before the time comes
<KaiL_> kay: afaik there'll be some more things in or short after 4.0
<kay> philipacamaniac, that is the job of X11, not KDE
<philipacamaniac> kay: taking advantage of them correctly is the job of KDE
<ravel> AmigaOS was/is nice, there is a command called comment
<philipacamaniac> like the translucency options now available in the Control Center
<kay> ravel, did you use it?
<KaiL_> philipacamaniac: this exists in kde3.4, but is disabled, because it's slow like hell and a bit unstable
<ravel> you could write comments that would show below the filename with the list command
<ravel> kay, sometimes, especially when swapping files (mod music, demos) with friends
<philipacamaniac> KaiL: no kidding! Especially on my ATI Radeon 9700 Pro. It would be great to see more rendering efforts go in to KDE4.
<kay> Some people are sure to do this, philipacamaniac, because they can :)
<KaiL_> philipacamaniac: google for "composite".
<kay> Other people are going to complain how pointless it is 
<KaiL_> but be warned: VERY slow
<buz> unusably slow
<philipacamaniac> KaiL: I meant that I have done it. It sucked big donkeys.
<kay> It is alpha stuff so far
<KaiL_> the step to make it fast is now on the driver side
<kay> Xorg does not enable it by default yet for a reason
<philipacamaniac> Ahh, I understand your points now
<kay> It also crashes and stuff
<buz> are there any cards that actually can do composite fast
<philipacamaniac> Maybe newer NVidia?
<KaiL_> buz: nop.
<buz> it sure looks tasty
<KaiL_> cards could, but drivers not
<buz> but it's fucking slow
<philipacamaniac> Doesn't the GNOME camp have this going at a useable state?
<KaiL_> maybe the do this without composite?
<KaiL_> they..
<buz> gnome camp uses Xgl for their eyecandy demos
<KaiL_> is that more usable?
<philipacamaniac> Anyway, I would just love to see it eventually.
<vanRijn> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-8001.html
<vanRijn> hmmm. looks like a common problem
<KaiL_> vanRijn: FSC? :)
<KaiL_> on the E8010 you need to restart the X-Server sometimes to get all mice back
<KaiL_> or better switch to console and switch back
<vanRijn> KaiL_: fsc?
<KaiL_> Fujitsu-Siemens Computers
<vanRijn> o
<vanRijn> I've an IBM thinkpad A31
<vanRijn> and this never happened with fedora core 3
<vanRijn> =:/
<KaiL_> hmm...
<KaiL_> is fc3 also kernel 2.6.10?
<KaiL_> btw, you have touchpad + stick?
<vanRijn> I have an eraser mouse in the middle of the thinkpad keyboard and a usb mouse
<jbn-o> FC3 is Linux kernel 2.6.10 (actually, their version now is 2.6.11, but...)
<vanRijn> yes
<vanRijn> and I've been using 2.6.10 for quite a while (vanilla) without this problem
<vanRijn> *sigh*
* vanRijn goes to recompile 2.6.11 from scratch
<jbn-o> bbl...
<beldar> hi
<beldar> someone can tellme how to make a CLASSPATH in kubuntu?
<beldar> plz?
<kay> well, isn't that just an environment variable that you set?
<beldar> not all at the same time plz
<beldar> ehm
<beldar> but how i set it
<beldar> i found somewhere that i have to edit .tcshrc
<kay> in bash: export CLASSPATH:/here/something:/there
<beldar> oh
<beldar> thnx
<kay> to make it really persistent, edit /etc/environment and place CLASSPATH=/something:/else there
<beldar> but i want to link it to a directori
<beldar> what I have to put in else there
<beldar> export CLASSPATH /home/beldar
<beldar> i can put just that?
<kay> you missed the =
<beldar> oh k
<kay> Well, do you KNOW what a classpath is?
<beldar> yes yes
<beldar> it's done
<beldar> thanx!!
<kay> my pleasure :p
<beldar> all yours ^ ^
<hans_> why cant i watch movies in fullscreen mode in mplayer?
<msb> hans_: i have same problem
<msb> hans_: mplayer filename -zoom
<vanRijn> hm
<vanRijn> incidentally, the little reset button on the bottom of my wireless usb mousie helps with the annoying mouse-doesn't-work problem
<Firetech> hans_: mplayer -fs -zoom filename (or for the one in the menu, with gui: gmplayer -zoom filename)
<hans_> thx
<hans_> when starting mplayer a error message flashes: font path wrong....what to do?
<YourSQL> Hello again :D
<hans_> "is says New_Face failed. maybe the font path is wrong" whats wrong?
<_ali> bye
<osh> hans_: Perhaps the font path is wrong?
<philipacamaniac> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/view/1104    Redhat+Trolltech=Good?
<vanRijn> hm, okay, so, I have another problem, and I've always had it with debian-based distros, I believe....  I have a laptop and use it both a work and home over wireless network connection.  The routing and dns information is obviously very different between the two environments.  And whenever I go home/work and switch environments, I have to restart my web browsers, etc., because they all don't seem to recognize that the DNS/network
<vanRijn>  stuff has changed.  Anyone have any idea on how to make this better?
<bkudria> does (k)ubuntu package kde's kiosktool?
<osh> bkudria: apt-cache search kiosktool would perhaps answer that?
<Tm_T> philipacamaniac: wtf?!
<philipacamaniac> Tm_T: Exactly! Found that on a kde devel's personal blog, and though the same exact thing.
<philipacamaniac> Tm_T: *thought
<Tm_T> ok, from user level, rpm hell... no way!
<Tm_T> from dev level, hey, where's competition then?
<Tm_T> we _need_ race between distros etc
<philipacamaniac> So you mean to say that Debian/Ubuntu and others will the shaft if that were to happen?
<Tm_T> I mean, there must be much different companies around there
<Tm_T> not one giant and then many small
<Tm_T> and I afraid that if redhat buys trolltech, it will become too big
<Tm_T> and I afraid that if redhat buys trolltech, trolltech will change too much
<Tm_T> you got the point?
<philipacamaniac> Yeah, i don't want it to happen either. Doubt it will.
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tm_T> I think trolltech does have own plans
<osh> Interesting article. He's got a point I think. MySQL does the same thing. Double licensing I mean.
<philipacamaniac> gtg..bye!
<bkudria> osh, sorry, i was in another window...it doesn't have anything...wher can i submit a request to have it packaged?
<osh> bkudria: I have no idea. I'm a new kubuntu user myself. Perhaps www.debian.org can help.
<osh> bkudria: kubuntu uses debian pakcages too.
#kubuntu 2005-06-03
<sirukin> afk
<Morandir> anyone want some broken shards of kernel? Tm_T?
<Tm_T> Morandir: ?
<Morandir> we did a 2nd compile of the kernel... now I have kernel pieces all over the floor and in the rug...
<Morandir> need any?
<Tm_T> haha
<JohninMT> Hello....I am having a problem connecting with apt and firefox(secure sites.   Konqueror works ok.  I am going through a dsl router. W 9 with firefox works ok....the last thing i had added last night was dillo.  I removed it today, but the same result
<Morandir> >_<
<Morandir> sad to say, but I think its gentoo time..
<DiabloD3> bad Morandir!
<Morandir> no, not bad
<DiabloD3> gentoo only leads to instability and retardation
<Morandir> ubuntu has exceeded our limits of aggravation
<DiabloD3> have you asked for help?
<Morandir> ...
<Morandir> much
<DiabloD3> whats the problem?
<Morandir> and scoured many forums
<Morandir> 2.6.11 kernel has exploded in to many shards of kernel panics and lack of evms for software raid
<DiabloD3> dont use 2.6.11
<Morandir> ...
<Morandir> but I hard freeze if ever a screen resolution switch is made
<DiabloD3> theres a reason why linux-386/686 doesnt point to 2.6.11 yet
<mrmanic> I thought 2.6.11 was a total dev kernel
<DiabloD3> mrmanic: nope, its 2.6.x.
<mrmanic> and 2.6.12 was supposed to be a stable kernel
<DiabloD3> mrmanic: nope.
<DiabloD3> mrmanic: kernels dont use the even/odd minor version numbering system
<mrmanic> pretty sure they do
<DiabloD3> it uses 2.5/2.6 instead, where 2.5 is unstable and 2.6 is stable
<mrmanic> lemme find the post.
<Morandir> and we cant get video ati modules in unless we build the old kernel, but have no source for it
<mrmanic> they switched in like march
<mrmanic> IIRC
<DiabloD3> mrmanic: I've been compiling kernels longer than you've been using linux.
<DiabloD3> mrmanic: so shush.
<DiabloD3> Morandir: like I said, dont use 2.6.11
<Morandir> but I cant use 2.6.10 either
<DiabloD3> Morandir: why not?
<Morandir> video problems
<DiabloD3> what video card?
<Morandir> got i386 binaries from ati
<Morandir> ati 8500dv AIW 
<DiabloD3> wait, you're attempting to use the ati binary drivers?
<DiabloD3> you need to apt-get those
<Morandir> we tried the apt-get, but there wasnt any bin's
<Morandir> for ati
<Morandir> that we saw
<DiabloD3> grab linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-686 (or whichever kernel you use) and xorg-driver-fglrx
<Morandir> xorg-driver-fglrx huh?
<DiabloD3> yeah, thats the xorg half of the driver
<mrmanic> DiabloD3: http://kerneltrap.org/node/4790
<DiabloD3> the kernel modules are in linux-restricted-modules
<mrmanic> DiabloD3: but you may be right, I didn't see any resolution to the proposal
<DiabloD3> mrmanic: yeah, linus decided not to do that
<DiabloD3> mrmanic: and kept it as 2.6.11.x as 'semi-stable' 
<DiabloD3> mrmanic: or rather, stable bits to be added to 2.6.11
* Morandir is checking into xorg-driver-fglrx
<DiabloD3> mrmanic: true unstable is in linus's git tree
<mrmanic> Well I didn't really figure anything truly unstable would even make it into even a minor point release.  
<Morandir> how should you choose between -386 and -686 kernels when running AMD 2100+ XP proc
<mrmanic> Why is 2.6.12 so slow in finalizing?
<mrmanic> I thought there was a -k7 kernel for that
<DiabloD3> Morandir: you want -k7
<DiabloD3> mrmanic: because hes got a lot of crap to do
<DiabloD3> mrmanic: that, and 2.6.x.y works well
<DiabloD3> Morandir: theres -386, -686, -686-smp, -k7, and -k7-smp
<Morandir> yes there is
<Morandir> but isnt k7 older procs?
<DiabloD3> yours is a k7.
<Morandir> k
<DiabloD3> k7 is just the internal arch name of all athlons
<DiabloD3> btw, Morandir, you may also want xorg-driver-fglrx-dev and fglrx-control
<Morandir> I saw fglrx-control through kynaptic, but havent seen the xorg-driver-fglrx
<DiabloD3> Morandir: you can just apt-get install them, you know
<DiabloD3> most people dont use synaptic/kynaptic and choose to use the command line tools instead
<Morandir> I usually do a mix
<Morandir> kynaptic lets me see whats available
<DiabloD3> yeah, but when you already have the package name, apt-get install away
<DiabloD3> Morandir: so, install them yet?
<JohninMT> Hello....I have been using kubuntu ...today I was having trouble accessing secure websites with firefox.  I was able to use Konqueror..I was unable to use apt-get..When I attempted to access irc.....it looked like I was bumping people out..just by entering a room.  I am afraid the sytem may have been compromised.   Could it be something else
<JohninMT> I am actully using the 98 I dual boot with now
<DiabloD3> JohninMT: well, you cant bump people off irc.
<DiabloD3> JohninMT: without further descriptions, I cant fix your problem.
<JohninMT> Everything was working fine...last night I added dillo
<DiabloD3> woah
<DiabloD3> dillo is way outdated
<JohninMT> one other wierd this is that the file menu "bookmarks"  was now bookmars" in konqueror
<JohninMT> I removed it today.....since  it seemed like the last thing I did
<DiabloD3> sounds like dillo did something wrong
<DiabloD3> I wonder if something else happened
<DiabloD3> like, as if your partition got scrambled
<JohninMT> apt-get does not work anymore
<JohninMT> the other thing that was new was amoraK..I do not usually use it but started last night
<DiabloD3> yeah, it seriously sounds like something went wrong
<DiabloD3> you dont have desktop sharing enabled, do you?
<JohninMT> is there a way to repair it without re-installing completely?
<Morandir> DiabloD3: dl'n
<JohninMT> no....I do not remember doing that..but I do have another machine with MEPIS that I have accessed from this one
<DiabloD3> JohninMT: how do you do that?
<JohninMT> could something malicious have happened if sharing was enabled
<DiabloD3> yeah, lots of stuff can go on once you enable stuff
<JohninMT> well I go to konqueror from the taskbar..and choose network folders and then samba
<DiabloD3> desktop sharing, telnet, samba, nfs are all bad
<JohninMT> it is odd that konqeror kept working
<DiabloD3> you should only use them on closed networks
<JohninMT> it still does
<JohninMT> ok
<DiabloD3> konq works because its not firefox
<DiabloD3> they implement their own methods to do stuff, and dont share
<JohninMT> and the firefox is from mozilla not from apt
<JohninMT> oh i SEE
<JohninMT> oops
<JohninMT> and if the system is compromised the intruder would not want to disable konq becuz that is their way in?
<JohninMT> what should I do
<DiabloD3> JohninMT: well, it depends on what happened
<DiabloD3> JohninMT: what folders have you shared?
<JohninMT> if there were any it would have been home.....the other thing is that I did automount and use the FAT32 partitions
<DiabloD3> automount wont screw stuff up
<JohninMT> ok
<DiabloD3> heres a hint, dont share your home
<DiabloD3> ever
<JohninMT> and it still works fine
<JohninMT> ok
<DiabloD3> share a folder inside of your home thats set aside just for items you want to share
<JohninMT> also I did add repositories...
<JohninMT> ok
<DiabloD3> which repos?
<JohninMT> some were from the unofficial guide
<JohninMT> but the last ones were so that I could update digikam
<DiabloD3> could you tell me which ones?
<DiabloD3> they're in /etc/apt/sources.list, btw
<JohninMT> I do not remember..I have it written in a text file in Kubuntu...
<JohninMT> let me go back in there and come back....I did receive warnings in apt
<JohninMT> I will be back
<JohninMT> btw...ty for the help
<DiabloD3> okay
<JohninMT> and I do love Kubuntu
<Morandir> DiabloD3: couldnt get the xorg-drivers-fglrx
<DiabloD3> Morandir: paste error messages
<Morandir> across computers?
<Morandir> >_>
<DiabloD3> well, I need something more than 'couldnt get' ;)
<Morandir> I know
<Morandir> got the .10 kernel for -k7
<DiabloD3> brb
<transgress> those drivers worked fine for me with the -k7 kernel...
<DiabloD3> back
<Morandir> okay
<JohninMT> I will paste my sources from last backward
<JohninMT> http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/hoary ./
<JohninMT> http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/hoary
<JohninMT> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ubp hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<JohninMT> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ubp hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<DiabloD3> <JohninMT> http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/hoary ./
<DiabloD3> <JohninMT> http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/hoary
<DiabloD3> those look broken
<JohninMT> right now nothing can be updated..
<DiabloD3> yeah because those sources are broken
<JohninMT> one other thing...firefox appears to be a security things..
<DiabloD3> remove them, and try updating again
<JohninMT> secure..places like My Yahoo and ebay do not open
<JohninMT> ok
<JohninMT> what repairs can be made in recovery mode?
<DiabloD3> all
<DiabloD3> recovery mode just doesnt start X
<JohninMT> I was thinking dillo can not go to secure sites..so is there some kind of relationship?
<DiabloD3> dillo sucks
<DiabloD3> and no, it can go to secure sites, but it just sucks hard
<JohninMT> but I did not see any dependencies come with it..and ist seemed to deteriorate
<JohninMT> almost like a dns error
<JohninMT> but of course windows uses the same dns and...here I am
<DiabloD3> dunno what happened
<JohninMT> Well thanks again for the help...I think I will do a do over tonight..and be a little careful with what I add ;)
<DiabloD3> JohninMT: you _could_ just format your linux partition and reinstall ubuntu
<JohninMT> I think I will do that
<JohninMT> \it is probably the easiest thing to do
<JohninMT> thanks again..talk to you later....
<_phate_> is there away to get the desktop Icons back?
<Tm_T> hmm, how they disappeared?
<_phate_> well they aren't their to begin with
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> rightclick on desktop -> conf -> behaviour
<_phate_> I would assume its because kubuntu k
<Tm_T> eh
<_phate_> whops
<_phate_> sorry
<Tm_T> yeah, you can control virtually everything ;)
<Tm_T> _phate_: you got it?
<Tm_T> haha
<sirk> back
<Tm_T> Riddell: 
<transgress> hmm damn small linux is running nicely on 32 megs of ram
<jbn-o> is there a good website or blog (perhaps a planet blog) to read for konqueror work?  I'm curious if any of CSS3 will be implemented soon, particularly border-radius.
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> erh, what's in new firefox package?
<transgress> security fixes probably
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> what now?
<transgress> iuno... i barely use it since it's only on my laptop
<Tm_T> hmm, I'll stick with 1.0.4 :p
<Tm_T> as long as it works
<Tm_T> ah, so I hold mozilla-firefox packages :p
<Tm_T> and voil
<transgress> i continue to wonder if they will ever take out gnome-support from the main firefox package...
<transgress> on apt
<Tm_T> oh
<transgress> i won't use it on kubuntu until they do... i just stick with konq
<Tm_T> hmm, I have no trouble with "gnome support" package
<transgress> it's not that i would have trouble with it... i just don't want it
<Tm_T> hmm
<transgress> i don't need 50 megs of gnome on a kde only system... i have no urge to put gnome on this box... in fact i used to run ubuntu on it but didn't want it
<Tm_T> I have lots of gtk and gnome stuff
<Tm_T> and why not
<transgress> because i don't need it... i have gtk stuff... but not gnome stuff
<transgress> don't have any use for it... 
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> I collect all trash =)
<Tm_T> "hmm, interesting package, maybe I need it someday"
<transgress> heh
<transgress> i'm actually tempted to get it just for the gnome-vfs or whatever it is that does the automounting... it's the only way i can get my external hard drive to mount for some reason
<Tm_T> yeah, I must have too large HD, still muach free space :/
<Tm_T> -a
<Tm_T> I have too thick fingers :/
<transgress> i have plenty of freespace
<transgress> but i'm also the type of person who runs deborphan on a regular basis to make sure i'm just not wasting space
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> some times I do so too
<Tm_T> but some times I think I really don't need to :p
<transgress> i wonder which is faster... fluxbox or windowmaker
<Tm_T> hmm, haven't seen any difference
<Tm_T> maybe wmaker is slightly
<Tm_T> I like it =)
<transgress> i like wmaker for the way it minimizes to icons
<transgress> i wish i could do that in kde... instead of minimizing to the taskbar
<Tm_T> it's just fucking stupid that fedora doesn't have packages for wmaker really :/
<transgress> it doesn't?  that sucks
<transgress> a lot
<Tm_T> you tell me =)
<transgress> Tm_T: you using the fedorafaq.org yum.conf?
<Tm_T> hmm, dunno
<Tm_T> maybe + lots of other stuff
<transgress> i found most everything i needed with that yum.conf heh
<Tm_T> most
<transgress> but i haven't used it in a while
<transgress> planning on putting fc4 on my lappy... thinking of putting the test3 on there to play with for a bit
<Tm_T> my second desktop is running FC3
<Tm_T> uses wmaker =)
<transgress> hey what is the file i need to edit to change my default windowmanager?
<Tm_T> so I don't have wmaker-config thing or anything :/
<transgress> i wanna go from flux to wmaker
<Tm_T> hmm, good guestion =)
<Tm_T> don't know really
<Tm_T> I have always trouble with G/KDM
<transgress> ah well then
<transgress> it's not pretty but it doesn't need to be
<transgress> just nice and simple
<DiabloD3> hrm.
<DiabloD3> ubuntu kernels dont come with oss drivers built, do they?
<Tm_T> eh?
<DiabloD3> eh eh?
<Tm_T> well, I think I use oss atm
<DiabloD3> you probably use alsa
<Tm_T> hmm, amaroK uses osssink
<transgress> why would you want oss?
<DiabloD3> transgress: driver testing
<DiabloD3> tm_T: doesnt mean you use oss
<DiabloD3> tm_T: alsa can emulate oss
<Tm_T> hmm
<Morandir> >____________<
<Morandir> DIabloD3 >_<
<Tm_T> DiabloD3: so test if it's there ;)
<DiabloD3> heh
<DiabloD3> w00t
<DiabloD3> I just checked
<DiabloD3> its there
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> I thought so
<DiabloD3> Im tracking down a bug in the joystick driver for es1371
<DiabloD3> and I dont feel like building a new kernel
<crimsun> hmm? you wouldn't build a module?
<DiabloD3> you mean just the module? no
<DiabloD3> I'd have to grab the ubuntufied version of the source
<DiabloD3> and hop through all these steps and crap
<DiabloD3> its easier to just build a whole new kernel
<crimsun> gameport, etc.?
<DiabloD3> crimsun: erm, I dont understand your question
<DiabloD3> gameport etc already exist
<DiabloD3> es1371 cards have their own internal driver for the gameport
<crimsun> but are you using a Ubuntu kernel or your own?
<DiabloD3> apparently alsa's is broken for atleast my card, and probably several too
<DiabloD3> ubuntu kernel atm
<DiabloD3> I havent gotten around to building my own kernel yet
<DiabloD3> (its on my todo list... really!)
<crimsun> yeah, es1371 is modularised, so you don't have to recompile everything
<_sophie> Hi all I need help as a new user of kunbuntu (7 days now)
<transgress> far too much of your life story for my liking
<transgress> but anyways, what do you need?
<_sophie> Your help would be appreciated: I need to install mplayer
<transgress> enable multiverse and universe and then sudo apt-get install mplayer
<DiabloD3> crimsun: which is why I checked to see if it was even built in the first place
<_sophie> How dp I install using apt-get I can<t find a package
<transgress> _sophie: you enable universe and multiverse in your sources.list
<_sophie> transgress: I<ll have a look now
<transgress> _sophie: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<_sophie> deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<_sophie> # deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<_sophie> transgress: which one
<transgress> well it appears that the universe binaries are already enabled
<DiabloD3> wahoo
<DiabloD3> oss works
* DiabloD3 does happy dance
<transgress> copy that line and paste it, then change the word universe to multiverse
<transgress> then save, and apt-get update
<DiabloD3> transgress: thats a little excessive
<DiabloD3> he could have just added the word multiverse after it
<_sophie> transgress: Couldn't find package mplayer
<_sophie> transgress: why change the word universe to multiverse
<transgress> DiabloD3: true... i just like to keep things all on their own... otherwise i miss shit...
<transgress> _sophie: because mplayer is in multiverse
<DiabloD3> _sophie: ... so it adds the multiverse repo
<transgress> do what diablo said... just add multiverse to the end
<transgress> and oh... RTFM i sent you
<DiabloD3> transgress: see, Im the opposite, I prefer having main restricted universe multiverse all on one line so I dont miss shit
<_sophie> transgress: tks now apt-get can actually be found by apt-get
<SlicerDicer> anybody down for playing UT2004?
<transgress> i would, but i'm working
<SlicerDicer> :/
<transgress> and normally i would while i'm working, but i just found something oh so nice... someone didn't sign up for a new billing system... and somehow we have missed that he hasn't been billed for a fucking year
<_sophie> transgress: I choose mplayer-586 but now I have some unmet depndencies libsvga and I can<t install thaht
<_sophie> transgress: I thought apt-get would be simpler than the usual rpm dance on some opther distros
<transgress> you don't have marillat added do you?
<crimsun> _sophie: you need to use only the debian-marillat testing repo along with ubuntu's multiverse
<transgress> it is
<transgress> someone should really put that in the wiki
<crimsun> _sophie: then you need to tell aptitude specifically which version of mplayer-586 to install
<transgress> because i know i've told a dozen people that already
<_sophie> transgress: no marillat??\
<_sophie> crimsun: how
<crimsun> _sophie: add it by editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<crimsun> _sophie: please use http://pastebin.com instead of querying me
<crimsun> gah
<crimsun> (you're still querying me)
<transgress> haha
<_sophie> crimsun: sorry and tks at the same time
<crimsun> _sophie: still waiting on pastebin.com
<Tm_T> eh, not funny
<Tm_T> konqi crashes if I try to open rightclickmenu
<Tm_T> hmm, I just wonder what I broke :p
<jkeel> hi all. would anyone like to comment on Kubuntu PPC? I'm thinking about installing it
<jkeel> on a 12" Powerbook
<jkeel> any issues/likes/dislikes?
<vardhan_> aptitude install kdesdk ===>   kdesdk: Depends: kspy (>= 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu5) but it is not installable
<vardhan_> How can I install kdesdk i Hoary ?
<Tm_T> hmm
<jkeel> channel isn't very active.. 
<Tm_T> no, we sleep in europe ;)
<Tm_T> except me
<jkeel> :)
<jkeel> on the east coast of the US, it's 10:00
<jkeel> well, I think I'll take the Kubuntu plunge anyway...
<jkeel> Tm_T: do you use Kubuntu?
<_sophie> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/290492
<Tm_T> jkeel: sure
<crimsun> _sophie: what cpu?
<_sophie> crimsun: athlon
<_sophie> crimsun: athlon
<crimsun> _sophie: sudo apt-get install mplayer-k6=1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6
<crimsun> _sophie: make sure you have multiverse and debian-marillat's testing enabled
<_sophie> <div class="box"><center><b>deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main</b>
<_sophie>   </center>
<_sophie>   </div>
<_sophie> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<_sophie> crimsun: you want me to add 
<crimsun> yes, that.
<crimsun> but you should _not_ have stable or unstable listed
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> why people do such pastes :/
<Tm_T> " <div class="box"><center><b> "
<Tm_T> "ok"
<_sophie> Tm_T: Sorry my fault
<andrewski> where could i find the app settings for, say, kaudiocreator?
<transgress> andrewski: check .kde
<andrewski> transgress: ok, found them.  .kde/share/config/foo
<andrewski> thanks.
<_sophie> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/290496
<_sophie> crimsun: have a look
<andrewski> crimsun: yet again, everywhere! :P
<crimsun> _sophie: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list -> pastebin
<_sophie> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/290497
<crimsun> _sophie: you're missing universe
<crimsun> _sophie: you need deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<crimsun> and deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<_sophie> crimsun: seems to be working now but still get the same pgp key error when doing update
<crimsun> _sophie: did you follow wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary ?
<_sophie> crimsun: Nope I follwoed instructions on http://debian.video.free.fr/
<LiquidAir> hi
<crimsun> _sophie: use my instructions on that wiki page
<LiquidAir> i just finished the installation and it booted up into kde; but after rebooting it no longer boots up kde
<LiquidAir> it starts up X but all i get is a black screen
<LiquidAir> ctrl+alt+backspace does not work
<LiquidAir> which is strange because i saw no option to disable that in xorg.org
<LiquidAir> maybe it locked up?
<Tm_T> hmm
<LiquidAir> but it did work the first time O_o
<Tm_T> topic?
<LiquidAir> huh?
<_sophie> crimsun: thakns so much for your time but please see http://pastebin.com/290501
<Tm_T> LiquidAir: try to add " deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main " into your sources.list
<Tm_T> that shouldn't help though
<LiquidAir> hmm..
<LiquidAir> ok i will but i'd like something that would help
<crimsun> _sophie: you didn't follow my directions
<crimsun> _sophie: what you're doing there is merging the archive key into root's keyring.
<crimsun> _sophie: you don't want to do that; you want to merge it into apt-key's keyring
<Tm_T> LiquidAir: try, dunno really
<_sophie> crimsun: but when I don't run has su it does not work
<_sophie> crimsun: gpg: can't open `/home/sophie/.gnupg/pubring.gpg'
<_sophie> crimsun: For some reason mplayer is working now I just need to install some codecs
<_sophie> crimsun: *windows codecs
<crimsun> _sophie: w32codecs. The instructions are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<crimsun> _sophie: please read wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary carefully
<crimsun> bbl
<Tm_Nuada> plah
<Tm_Nuada> hmm
<DiabloD3> hey Riddell 
<Tm_T> DiabloD3: eh, I've got a problem
<DiabloD3> damnit, why does everyone come to me >_<
<Tm_T> =)
<DiabloD3> I should start charging or some shit
<Tm_T> I think this is something new and interesting
<Tm_T> " dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe) "
<Tm_T> etc
<DiabloD3> I need more than that
<Tm_T> so, apt failed to install properly a package, but that app is running :p
<Tm_T> and ofcourse dpkg says "dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove knemo which isn't installed."
<Tm_T> fucking great
<DiabloD3> maybe knemo isnt even installed
<Tm_T> hmm, so why it's running?
<Tm_T> and there's no [X]  to close it :p
<DiabloD3> because you forgot to turn it off first?
<runelind> is there a way to scan for removable media?  when I put in my dvd-rom in my laptop while the OS is running, it doesn't pick up that there is a new device
<Tm_T> DiabloD3: I never started it myself
<DiabloD3> tm_T: reinstall windows./
<Tm_T> :p
<DiabloD3> runelind: erm, thats usually done automatically
<transgress> no one would know of a program that lets you minimize programs to an icon on the desktop ala windowmaker would you?
<DiabloD3> transgress: .... windowmaker!
<runelind> DiabloD3: it didn't, maybe it was just messed up that one time
<Tm_T> uah
<DiabloD3> runelind: an icon should appear on your desktop
<transgress> DiabloD3: i prefer to stick with kde... it's slightly... prettier
<transgress> and it's menus are far easier to deal with
<DiabloD3> heh
<_sophie> crimsun: Everything is working noew tks
<crimsun> np
<_sophie> crimsun: Thanks again Ive got my mplayer back
<Tm_T> errrorr
<_sophie> crimsun: now to get my java fix for azureus
<transgress> java is easy to get
<transgress> if you read the wiki
<dicrapio> new to kubuntu and all was well but no longer have admin priviliges with normal user, found nothing in the FAQ
<Peps> Anyone here?
<Tm_T> yup
<Peps> When I installed kubuntu hoary, an icon would  pop automatically when I insert a cdrom. Now ufter the update it does no happen. Any ideas how to restore it?
<Tm_T> Peps: hmm, are you sure about your desktop settings?
<Peps> what do you mean?
<Tm_T> rightclick in desk -> conf -> behaviour
<Peps> you mean under "device icons?"
<Peps> wow - did the trick!!!! thanks a bundle
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> =)
<Peps> but why would it disapear. I also lost the trash icon on the menu bar ...
<Tm_T> don't ask, I have my own problems atm :p
<Tm_T> I lost one pic =)
<Peps> sorry. Thanks for the help. Any idea why this is not in the control center. All the others are there?
<Peps> sorry, it is there. NOw that i know where to look :( silly
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> Peps: np, I do lost things way too often =)
<Peps> Well, this is way better than RH 8.0. I am out of rpm hell at least
<Tm_T> haha, that's true =)
<Tm_T> have you tried amaroK yet?
<Peps> I am too used to xmms
<Peps> There is a new kernel 2.6.10-34.1. ANyone can tell me what it fixes and is it important to upgrade?
<Tm_T> hmm, 34?
<_matt> can sombody help me with somthing plz?
<Tm_T> yes?
<_matt> ok i finally got gaim insatlled and it says somthing about SSL....so i did an update and a apt-get of it...well the apt get worked but then said package could not be found
<_matt> im new with linux so yea...lol 
<Tm_T> heh
<_matt> i googled SSL...and you need it for loggin in on MSN
<Tm_T> maybe you need to add something to your sources.list
<_matt> hmmm lol i just got my source.list fixed .......it was really messed up
<_matt> hmmm no suggestions then???..........
<Tm_T> http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/swmgmt.html
<Nexus> ok yea ive been there.......and thats how i got my source.list screwed up to begin with....:S
<Tm_T> eh :p
<Nexus> yep...
<Nexus> hmmmmmmmm all i need is the SSL library thingy i guess lol......but i have no idea how to install it or anything....wow ....
<Furic> is there any way i can get kopete 0.10.1 installed via deb short of creating the package myself? everything in hoary seems to not be updated now that its been released.
<Nexus> i could go back on linuxcult......"site i belong to".......you should join.....honestly ..BEST site regarding linux questions EVER 
<Nexus> its a great site
<Nexus> check it out www.linuxcult.com
<mrmanic> Furic: you might see if 10.1 is on packages.debian.org
<mrmanic> Furic: the dependencies might be messed, though.
<Furic> is it save to use debian packages in ubuntu?
<Nexus> yes it is
<Nexus> i do it all the time
<Nexus> works fine with me
<Nexus> soem packages wont work though
<mrmanic> seems worth a try for a minor point release, though.
<Nexus> man.....so can anybody suggest a good chat client besieds kopete (gay) and aMSN
<Nexus> i have gaim but the stupid SSL is holdin me back
<Nexus> i cant find any info on how to get that installed
<Nexus> people arent to talkative in here
<Nexus> btw "first time in here"
<Furic> "kopete (gay)" - didn't realize it had dexual preferences
<mrmanic> oh
<mrmanic> too bad
<mrmanic> I wish people would stick around after they ask questions
<mrmanic> I probably would have said "bitlbee + konversation"
<Tm_T> mrmanic|sleep: bitlbee + irssi ;)
<mrmanic|sleep> not bad
<mrmanic|sleep> will irssi beep for me when I get a /msg?
<Tm_T> if you set it so
<mrmanic|sleep> hmm
<mrmanic|sleep> I wonder if I could get used to irssi
<Tm_T> muhaha
<mrmanic|sleep> It would definitely make me more elite :)
<Tm_T> eh, how?
<Tm_T> elite?
<Tm_T> wtf
<mrmanic|sleep> yeah
<mrmanic|sleep> elite
<mrmanic|sleep> irssi > konversation
<Tm_T> yes, but using irssi doesn't make "elite"
<mrmanic|sleep> b/c I could use it on one of my hundred thousand shells from compromised boxes.
<mrmanic|sleep> which I used to destroy my IRC enemies
<mrmanic|sleep> (who are obviously less elite than I am)
<Tm_T> wtf elite
<mrmanic|sleep> l33t
<Tm_T> ok, you're cs generation :/
<mrmanic|sleep> :?
<mrmanic|sleep> cs generation?
<Tm_T> yes
<mrmanic|sleep> computer science?
<mrmanic|sleep> counterstrike?
<Tm_T> counterstrike
<mrmanic|sleep> I never played that.
<Tm_T> me neither
<Tm_T> but thats not the point
<Tm_T> what you mean by elite in this context?
<mrmanic|sleep> oh
<mrmanic|sleep> pretty much exactly that.
<Tm_T> eh, ok, I don't get it
<mrmanic|sleep> the stereotypical 1337 script kiddie with his 50 compromised shells waging IRC warfare and splitting networks and causing general havoc.
<Tm_T> ...
<Tm_T> shortly, kid
<mrmanic|sleep> ?
<mrmanic|sleep> shortly like as soon as I get done installing irssi?
<mrmanic|sleep> I just know I'll be elite then.  When do I get my 50 compromised shells?
<mrmanic|sleep> do they come on install or does someone DCC them to me?
<_phate_> How do I get the desktop icons?
<mrmanic|sleep> ;)
<_phate_> They aren't there
<Tm_T> phuoh
<mrmanic|sleep> _phate_: I don't think desktop icons ship with kubuntu by default
<mrmanic|sleep> _phate_: which ones are you talking about?
<mrmanic|sleep> Tm_T: I'm joking...sorry to string you along.
<Tm_T> _phate_: rightclick on desk -> conf -> behaviour ->
<mrmanic|sleep> _phate_: are you talking about device icons?
<Tm_T> mrmanic|sleep: I just hate "elite" and other "kid" stuff, sorry
<mrmanic|sleep> I do too, Tm_T 
<mrmanic|sleep> Tm_T: I find it pretty ridiculous.
<Tm_T> like "lol"
<Tm_T> no shit =)
<mrmanic|sleep> What gets me is when people say "lol" when they're in the next room from me and OBVIOUSLY not laughing out loud.
<mrmanic|sleep> liars
<_phate_> mrmanic|sleep: I'm talking about like the home folder and the my computer icon
<_phate_> Tm_T: then what?
<Tm_T> _phate_: just check your settings ;)
<rkw> hello
<_phate_> well the box that says "Show Icons on desktop" is checked but there aren't any.
<mrmanic|sleep> _phate_: you might be able to drag from the k menu.
<mrmanic|sleep> I don't know what your k menu looks like
<rkw> anyone know why i cant mount my xp partition in linux?
<mrmanic|sleep> rkw: probably permissions.
<mrmanic|sleep> rkw: either that or it's NTFS, but you should be able to mount NTFS readonly, at the very least
<rkw> pops up a message that it cant fins a file or something
<mrmanic|sleep> what's the exact message?
<rkw> i can mount it in other distros ive tried
<rkw> cant find /dev/hdc1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<mrmanic|sleep> so you have to add /dev/hdc1 to /etc/fstab
<rkw> ok....
<rkw> do you know how i do that?
<mrmanic|sleep> with the user option, I think, so that a user can mount it
<rkw> oh
<mrmanic|sleep> oh
<mrmanic|sleep> haha
<mrmanic|sleep> sorry
<mrmanic|sleep> that wasn't an explanation of how to add /dev/hdc1 to /etc/fstab
<_phate_> Here is a pic of my desktop: http://binarygrind.com/files/k_desk.png
<_phate_> I'm missing the icons from the left had side and I would kinda like them
<mrmanic|sleep> So put them there
<mrmanic|sleep> is there a home icon anywhere on your computer?
<_phate_> how? Any why where they removed in the first place?
<mrmanic|sleep> in the start menu or something?
<mrmanic|sleep> were they ever there?
<mrmanic|sleep> I don't think the distribution ships with desktop icons
<Tm_T> _phate_: icons? who needs them ;) http://xob.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo_037.png
<_phate_> In other distros they are but not in kubuntu for some stupid reason
<_phate_> Tm_T: I perfer them
<Tm_T> :/
<Tm_T> why?
<_phate_> because I do, make me feel at home (no pun intended)
<Tm_T> =)
<rkw> ok now i cant figure out how to save Fstab
<rkw> due to permissions
<mrmanic|sleep> you have to edit it as root
<Tm_T> rkw: what editor
<Tm_T> rkw: ah, you should edit it as root
<rkw> vi
<mrmanic|sleep> sudo vi /etc/fstab
<rkw> ah ok
<Tm_T> obviously
<rkw> thanks
<mrmanic|sleep> and then :wq to write and quit
<mrmanic|sleep> :)
<rkw> im used to -su
<rkw> :)
<Tm_T> I use rootshell ;p
<mrmanic|sleep> I use kwrite
<mrmanic|sleep> but I pretty much always sudo
<rkw> how do use those with the sudo command?
<mrmanic|sleep> sudo kwrite /etc/fstab
<mrmanic|sleep> you get some weird permissions issues, but nothing fatal
<mrmanic|sleep> I like konversation
<mrmanic|sleep> that's what I use
<rkw> BAH now im just getting more errors
<_phate_> so is there no way to put the icons back without manually making links? in Gnome I just have to click three boxes, this is just plain stupid... :(
<mrmanic|sleep> _phate_: You could get someone to send you their Home.desktop files and whatever else you need.
<mrmanic|sleep> or copy them from another computer and customize.
<KaiL_> _phate_: drag&drop from menu and/or panel might work
<mrmanic|sleep> it does
<mrmanic|sleep> but there's no home icon in the menu that i see
<KaiL_> dnd from konq? (can't test, as konq is deadly broken in breezy)
<mrmanic|sleep> the home icon is kind of a pain.
<mrmanic|sleep> but it's easy
<mrmanic|sleep> just make a shortcut to an application
<mrmanic|sleep> and make the application kfmclient openProfile filemanagement
<KaiL_> bad, that the "system"-Menu doesn't support DnD :(
<Tm_T> haha
<rkw> are there any other distros like this?
<KaiL_> rkw: like what?
<rkw> well ive tried red hat, mandrake, suse, ect but none that autoinstalls everythink like this one (kubuntu)
<KaiL_> that's why so many people loke (k)ubuntu :)
<KaiL_> love..
<rkw> heh
<KaiL_> and also why some hate it (the "I have Linux, I am god"-fraction)
<rkw> yea
<rkw> lol
<rkw> well if i could get it to mount my windows partition i would love it
<mrmanic|sleep> rkw
<mrmanic|sleep> 1 sec
<rkw> k
<KaiL_> /dev/hda1 /media/windows_c vfat auto,users,dmask=0222,fmask=0333 0 0
<KaiL_> /dev/hda1 /media/windows_c ntfs auto,ro,dmask=0222,fmask=0333 0 0
<mrmanic|sleep> yeah, like that.
<mrmanic|sleep> I was just on my way to doing that.
<mrmanic|sleep> KaiL_: don't you need the "user" option to make it user-mountable?
<KaiL_> mrmanic|sleep: that's automatic mounting
<KaiL_> why mount internal partitions manually?
<rkw> thank you :)
<mrmanic|sleep> KaiL_: good point!
<mrmanic|sleep> <-- BAKA!
<mrmanic|sleep> good grief....it's so bedtime
* mrmanic|sleep sleeps
<rkw> sweet i got it working
<rkw> NOW i love this OS
<KaiL_> I hope, this will be automated until breezy becomes final
<rkw> breezy?
<KaiL_> next ubuntu release, planned for October 2005
<rkw> sweet
<jsgotangco> hello! does anyone here know who did KUDOS?
<dewey> say does kubuntu have kdiskfree in it for a download?
<KaiL_> "kdf"...
<dewey> KaiL_: where is kdf package?
<KaiL_> you need to enable universe in /etc/apt/sources.list
<dewey> ok
<rkw> anyone know how to get wireless cards working that were not autodetected?
<KaiL_> rkw: depends on the chip
<rkw> built into a dell laptop
<KaiL_> look at lspci output
<rkw> i have no idea what that is
<KaiL_> or easier: kmenu -> system -> info center
<KaiL_> there select "PCI" and search for some "Network Adapter"
<KaiL_> ...or "network controller"?
<KaiL_> hmm, no WLAN here ;)
<rkw> anyone know where i can get ndiswrapper?
<KaiL_> you only need to install ndiswrapper-utils.
<KaiL_> the module already comes with the hoary kernel :)
<rkw> how do i get that installed?
<KaiL_> .....and I hope for you, it's no Broadcom-Chip
<KaiL_> system -> kynaptic
<rkw> my luck it prolly is 
<KaiL_> you should find out the chip first
<rkw> i still dont see it
<rkw> looking in networking
<KaiL_> at least for Broadcom and RaLink (2 of the most common ones) installing the 2.6.12-pre kernel from breezy is the easiest solution :)
<KaiL_> look in PCI
<KaiL_> in networking you only see the configured devices
<rkw> yup broadcom
<KaiL_> as always, the worst you can imagine *g*
<rkw> crap
<rkw> id almost just buy another card
<KaiL_> Broadcom-Chips need an newer ndiswrapper than shipped with hoary
<KaiL_> of coz exactly 1 version newer (what else?)
<rkw> lol
<rkw> i cant even find the option to install ndiswrapper
<KaiL_> there's a search option
<KaiL_> but as said, installing that version doesn't help. so here: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php/Installation
<KaiL_> you need to install the kernel headers before. "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`" in a console.
<KaiL_> after that the "Prerequisites" step is done ;)
<KaiL_> uhm.... if you could download ndiswrapper currently, that is.... *grr*
<rkw> heh found a walkthrough on it
<rkw> but,,, i cant do anything cause the server is down
<KaiL_> ...murphy....:)
<KaiL_> same problem, why experienced users always have intel WLAN and newbies boardcom *g*
<KaiL_> (the first works out of the box)
<rkw> ok ive got another wireless card witl linux drivers,,, filename ends in .gz,, do you know how i install them?
<rkw> anyone?
<rkw> anyone?
<Sputn1k> Sputn1k Im using suse and my were kde broken, clock, K menu button expired, and when i click on minimize button program just expire, how can i fix it?
<Tm_T> hmm
<gromf> hello everybody !
<Tm_T> hullo
<gromf> has somebody an acer 4150 laptop ?
<SlicerDicer>  67.160.114.35  for ut2004 join up have some fun :)
<e-guru> does anybody know how to load a new DSDT table at boot time to ubuntu?
<xxenon> wow, nice mess in breezy :)
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> xxenon: you suppose to expect it
<e-guru> does anybody know how to compile DSDT table? iasl tool seems to be missing in kubuntu
<Church_of_FoamY> anyone know how to delete directorys in cedega?
<amu> e-guru: itt's bit difficult to get them, probably the best is, compile the sources from intel's page 
<e-guru> amu: I dont get it, it comes by default distribution of FreeBSD, I am going to compile in freebsd and copy the result
<e-guru> amu: thanks, I will reboot
<Tm_T> Riddell: bling bling
<Riddell> Tm_T: hi
<Tm_T> someone asked about http://ianmurdock.com/?p=167
<Tm_T> question was "is ubuntu team answered already to murdock?"
<SenorT> Hi there ppl
<SenorT> does kubuntu recognizes my two pseudo CPUs when using a hyperthreading P4 processor ?
<Riddell> SenorT: yes but you'll need to install linux-686-smp
<SenorT> Riddell, is that all ? 
<Tm_T> I think yes
<SenorT> just apt-get install it ? sorry if that is a noobish question, i feared i have to recompile a kernel or sth like that
<Riddell> just a quick apt-get install and you're done
<Tm_T> SenorT: yes, apt it =)
<Tm_T> Riddell: well, any thoughts about that blog?
<Riddell> Tm_T: 100% compatible packages isn't going to happen because ubuntu not only wants the latest kde/gnome but also x, glibc and gcc
<Tm_T> hmm, but compatibility as far as possible?
<Riddell> the gcc transition work we're doing is going to make it a lot lot easier for debian to do it
<Tm_T> ok, thank you :)
<Riddell> the packages will be compatible as far as possible within that yes
<SenorT> anyone in here ever tried to compile wineX cvs ?
<Tm_T> SenorT: yes, last summer ;)
<SenorT> Tm_T, i get some errors during the configure part, i dunno what to do now
<Tm_T> hmm, what kind of errors?
<SenorT> 4 warnings (dga extensions Xfree86 vmode, xvideo extensions Xcursor extensions xrenderquery extensions.. all not found)
<Tm_T> so install them
<SenorT> and 1 error: /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.a is present
<SenorT> "..this prevents linking to opengl. delete the file and restart configure"
<SenorT> shall i delete it really ? 
<SenorT> and i dunno what packages i have to apt-get install to get rid of the warnings
<Tm_T> "apt-cache search foo"
<Tm_T> you can search packages, you know ;)
* SenorT saves these information to /dev/hdbrain
<SenorT> i found nothing when i searched for vmode (warning: xfree86 vmode extensions not found)
<SenorT> oh
<SenorT> i found kdegraphics, but this is already installed
<SenorT> uff, if i install the dev packages, it goes further
<SenorT> hi rodolfo 
<rodolfo> hi
<othernoob> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=1469&item=5578003266  lol
<rodolfo> I have a problem with the setting of the resolution of my graphics card. it looks like it isn't read properly by xorg
<SenorT> i also had these problems
<SenorT> what isnt working?
<SenorT> cant u set the correct resolution ? or the frequency ?
<rodolfo> I had to change all the font sizes, because suddenly the characters were smaller, but I didn't change the resolution, it has always been 1280x1024
<Kleggas> when I use another loginmanager than kdm I can't run all kde apps that I want. kopete wont start at all, and kwrite will start after a very long time of idleing trying to connect to dcopserver. how do I fix this?
<SenorT> whats the best tool for ripping audio cds and converting them to... ogg or mp3 ?
<Riddell> SenorT: audiocd:/
<Riddell> there's also kaudiocreator
<mikl> Breezy kubuntu - still going strong ;)
<Tm_T> mikl: good for you ;)
<pointwood> I have a problem with Firefox and Sun's Java
<pointwood> testing it with http://gemal.dk/browserspy/java.html
<pointwood> it says java is enabled and supported
<pointwood> but it doesn't load the applets below :(
<hussam> Since Hoary has gnumeric 1.4.2, I rebuilt 1.4.3 from debian sources. YAY.  This is the first time I rebuild/backport a package.
<hussam> lol
<hussam> how do I make a .deb package from source.tar.gz ?
<Riddell> hussam: has it already been made into a debian p
<Riddell> hussam: has it already been made into a debian package and you're recompiling?
<Riddell> or is this making a package from scratch
<hussam> Riddell: first package gnumeric worked, because I used the source from debian repositories to rebuild
<hussam> Riddell: I tried the same with konversation 0.17 but it didn't work
<hussam> I did apt-get source gnumeric and rebuilt.  It worked perfectly
<hussam> but I can't get konversation 0.17 to rebuild
<SenorT> how can i add a user to a group ?
<SenorT> hi btw
<hussam> SenorT: sudo  adduser <username> <group>
<SenorT> thx
<hussam> Riddell: hoary shipped with konversation 0.16 and I wanted to see what changes went into 0.17
<NothingButYou> maybe konversation 0.17 isn't in the repo?
<hussam> NothingButYou: it is in debian
<hussam> NothingButYou: I'm getting this error:
<hussam> tering directory `/home/hussam/Packages/konversation-0.17'
<hussam> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `reverse-config'.  Stop.
<hussam> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/hussam/Packages/konversation-0.17'
<NothingButYou> so there can be something wrong with the source..
<Riddell> hussam: you need a newer version of cdbs
<Riddell> it should build on breezy
<NothingButYou> or that :P
<hussam> Riddell: I modified the /debian/control for the cdbs
<hussam> I'll try extracting the source and I'll do ./configure and make
<hussam> I did ./configure and make, it's compiling fine
<Tm_T> looks like unsermake doesn't compile everything
<hussam> Riddell: it compiled fined with ./configure and make
<Riddell> Tm_T: what doesn't it compile
<hussam> Riddell: compiling from source.gz worked.  Is there anyway I can make the .deb from just source.gz ?
<Riddell> hussam: nope
<Riddell> but make install will install it for you
<hussam> Riddell: i know but then I'll have two versions at once.
<NothingButYou> why doesn't he do a "make install PREFIX=/anywhere" and then make a package
<Riddell> if you install into /usr it'll overwrite the old one
<NothingButYou> wasn't there a tool to make a package? :)
<hussam> Riddell: where is the old binary installed?
<NothingButYou> in /usr
<hussam> I found it. the executable is in /usr/bin
<NothingButYou> "apt-get remove konversation", then "make install" if you want it that way. Then if you want the old version "make uninstall" and "apt-get install konversation"
<hussam> so I should "make install what" to overwrite it?
<SenorT> is it possible (for a noob) to "convert" my kubuntu installation from the given reiserfs to reiser4 ?
<NothingButYou> hussam: you should do just "make install" Also you should have made "./configure --prefix=/usr"
<NothingButYou> to install it in /usr
<hussam> oh
<hussam> Ok I see
<NothingButYou> if you haven't "prefix=/usr" "make clean" and do it again , then "make" and "make install" :):)
<hussam> "./configure --prefix=/usr" will place the binary in /usr/bin ?
<NothingButYou> yes
<hussam> ok thanks buddy
<NothingButYou> NP .. ammm another thing
<NothingButYou> I think that removeing the old version is.... necessary sometimes
<NothingButYou> :)
<NothingButYou> to avoid sh*ts :)
<NothingButYou> have fun
<hussam> if I remove konversation, it'll remove kubuntu-desktop
<NothingButYou> well.. it is safe to do that
<NothingButYou> maybe..
<NothingButYou> that's a metapackage AFAIK
<dewey> say I want to mount my usb-zip drive and I can not seem to get it mounted?
<NothingButYou> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<NothingButYou> <body>USB Iomega Zip 100</body>
<NothingButYou> argh..
<NothingButYou> USB Iomega zip or something like this?
<NothingButYou> dewey: 
<dewey> NothingButYou: yes
<NothingButYou> I can't help much with that but read this, it may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1855.html
<dewey> ok thanx
<NothingButYou> np
<dewey> NothingButYou: dmesg shows my usb zip is there but it does auto mount it at boot-up!
<NothingButYou> dewey I haven't read that. I'm sorry. If anybody else can help... :\
<hussam> I found checkinstall it will make a .deb
<firas> everytime I want to use my printer I have to go to kcontrol right click on my printer and click on "start printer" to use it
<firas> is there a way I could automate the process?
<fissoz> everytime I want to use my printer I have to go to kcontrol right click on my printer and click on "start printer" to use it
<fissoz> is there a way I could automate the process?
<NothingButYou> fissoz after you click on start and finish your job, later  when you need to print again (you have not turned off the pc), is the printer working without Start?
<fissoz> NothingButYou: yes it is
<NothingButYou> and you're working with the CUPS system,right?
<fissoz> NothingButYou: yes i am
<NothingButYou> well my guess is that it is not started at boot ... 
<NothingButYou> if you can modify the processes started at your runlevel so that cups is started (using KSysV or manually) , then I suppose the problem will be gone
<NothingButYou> if you have no idea how to do that I will explain this on private
<antrix> hello.. anyone around?
<shogouki> its not the good question :)
<antrix> :)
<antrix> just installed kubuntu-desktop .. checking out the apps :)
<antrix> one question.. why are the fonts for the GTK apps in KDE so small? They are fine when logged into Gnome.
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> different configuration
<antrix> meaning? 
<antrix> Logged in as the same user.. don't gtk apps pick up settings from .gtk* or .gnome*
<Tm_T> check font settings from gtk theme switcher
<antrix> umm... is that an application? :)  can't find it in menus.. 
<antrix> tabbing in bash on gt* - nothing there either
<Tm_T> try apt-cache search
<antrix> ok
<antrix> fixed now!
<Tm_T> :)
<antrix> although a 12 point Bitstream Mono Sans looks different in GTK and in QT ... have to choose different point sizes to get some consistency...
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> I use 7p mono font :p
<antrix> wow.. i'll go blind with that :)
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> I even consider 6p fonts
<antrix> what's ur display size?
<Tm_T> 17" 1280x1024
<Tm_T> I wan't 19" 1600x1200
<antrix> i am on 15# 1024x768 :(
<antrix> just ran across this weird thing.... USB drive connected.. automounted by clicking on desktop icon
<antrix> access through media:/ in konqueror
<Tm_T> yes?
<antrix> now moving files across folders within that mounted drive is triggering
<antrix> a copy followed by a delete
<antrix> the file copy dialog says moving from file:///media/sda2/foo.bar to media:/sda2/folder/foo.bar
* hussam is away: be back later
<SenorT> anyone here using 7zip ?
<SenorT> archive format
<antrix> is 7zip a different format?
<SenorT> yep
<SenorT> there is a kio slave available here: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=17829 but i cannot install it
<SenorT> i dont even know what a kio slave is
<antrix> it's an abstraction KDE provides for IO devices 
<antrix> so you can access cdrom drive thru cdrom:/ and removable media thru media:/ 
<SenorT> when trying to ./configure i get a "Qt (>=Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found." and now i dont know what i am missing
<SenorT> libqt? libqt3? libqtsomething? i dont know what i should install
<psn> SenorT: libqt3-dev
<antrix> umm.. you'll have to install the libqt3-dev and libqt3-headers packages
<SenorT> k, thanks
<antrix> SenorT: have you finished compiling 7zip itself?
<SenorT> i just apt-get installed it p7zip sth
<SenorT> on the page: "f you want to open a 7zip archive only double-clicking in it, you have to apply a patch to kdebase. This patch is already in kdebase CVS version (20041107), but not in kdebase 3.3.x." 
<SenorT> which kde is used in kubuntu ?
<antrix> SenorT: 3.4
<KaiL|Sheep> 3.4.0 in hoary, 3.4.1 in breezy
<SenorT> so this "feature" is already included ?
<antrix> yes, should work after you compile the kio slave
<SenorT> cool
<KaiL> as it has been in CVS in November 2004, it should be in latest release
<antrix> SenorT: btw, which repository had p7zip... i can't find it.. can't apt-get install 
<SenorT> http://adn.diwi.org/debian/p7zip/
<SenorT> there are debs
<antrix> ok
<firasR> hi all
<SenorT> uff, now i get a "you ned kde headers"
<SenorT> "in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail. So, check this please and use another prefix!"
<SenorT> omg, this is like chinese for me
<firasR> anyone know if it's safe to uninstall gamin if i'm not using Gnome (i am using a few gtk apps though) ?
<firasR> it's always giving me problems when i try to unmount partitions
<SenorT> anyone know what i am missing now ?
<Tm_T> SenorT: tr to install kde dev packages 
<SenorT> Tm_T, kde-devel <-- this one ?
<firasR> SenorT:  do u have the kdelibs4-dev package installed ?
<SenorT> i dont know, how can i check if i have it installed ?
<SenorT> omg another 40 MB, my harddrive gets fuller and fuller
<antrix> SenorT: how many 7zipped files do you deal with? Isn't the command line program enough for the occasional file :)
<firasR> SenorT:  dpkg -s kdelibs4-dev
<SenorT> i have hundreds, i used it to back up my files in windows
<SenorT> very good compression
<firasR> SenorT:  one of the lines should say "Status: install ok installed"
<SenorT> is there a way (sorry if thats a noobish question) to get rid of stuff that i just needed to compile stuff but not for running them ?
<firasR> SenorT:  or u could just use Synaptic which is much easier :)
<firasR> SenorT:  like these dev packages ?
<SenorT> for example, yes
<firasR> SenorT:  just uninstall them afterwards:  apt-get remove packagename
<SenorT> but how do i know if the applications need them for running ?
<antrix> SenorT: they don't need dev packages to run.. only during compile
<SenorT> so i can apt-get remove all *-dev packages i find ?
<SenorT> sudo apt-get remove *-dev --purge
<SenorT> (just guessed, dunno if that would work)
<antrix> SenorT: yes.. although don't sue me if it doesn't work out ;)
<SenorT> haha, k
<SenorT> it compiled 
<SenorT> lets see
<SenorT> is there a "splitted-window" version of konqueror?
<SenorT> coz i dont like the way krusader works
<antrix> SenorT: on the status bar at the bottom.. right click
<firasR> SenorT:  try a CTRL+T
<SenorT> ..a dream come true
<firasR> SenorT:  sorry u said split, not tab, my bad
<SenorT> np
<SenorT> ok, the kio thingie compile, make and make install are done
<firasR> SenorT:  u'r "sudo apt-get remove *-dev --purge" wouldn't work by the way
<SenorT> but clicking .7z files doesnt work
<firasR> SenorT:  tried it
<SenorT> argh
<SenorT> hehe
<antrix> SenorT: accessing it via the kioslave works?
<SenorT> no, but ill try that now
<firasR> SenorT:  u really should just use Synaptic, it'll make ur life easier 
<SenorT> nope "protocoll not supported p7zip"
* SenorT cries
<antrix> firasR: my thoughts exactly!
<antrix> SenorT: hmm.. maybe KDE needs a restart to pickup the new protocol? 
<SenorT> ill try
<SenorT> cu in 5 minutes
<antrix> SenorT : wait
<firasR> SenorT:  u could however use "dpkg -rP --simulate *-dev"
<SenorT> what ?
<antrix> SenorT: KMenu>System>KInfoCenter
<firasR> SenorT:  remove the --simulate option once ur sure that's what u wanna do
<SenorT> im still here
<SenorT> antrix, ok, im there
<antrix> SenorT: Check protocols there - in KInfocenter
<antrix> SenorT: Then try logging back in and check there again :)
<SenorT> ok its not there
<SenorT> il logout/in now
<firasR> by the way, what's SenorT tryin' to get working ?
<firasR> 7zip plugin for konqueror or somethin' ?
<SenorT> i loged in now
<SenorT> still no p7zip or 7zip
<SenorT> damn
<NothingButYou> does ARK open it?
<SenorT> it says 7za not in my path
<SenorT> YES
<SenorT> ARK opens it
<x2peistu> anyone here ??
<SenorT> ok ark can open it (only readable) but any ideas why the kio feature didnt work ?
<x2peistu> need some help
<NothingButYou> m... konqueror-plugins or addons..
<NothingButYou> SenorT
<x2peistu> kubuntu won't let me login root
<NothingButYou> are zip files opened in konqueror?
<SenorT> yes
<NothingButYou> x2peistu: see the private
<NothingButYou> mmm then maybe it cannot.. don't know
<antrix> NothingButYou: SenorT was trying to install a kio_slave from kde-apps.org which offers 7zip format access
<antrix> like zip:/ 
<dewey> so how do I get kaffeine to play encrypted dvds?
<antrix> SenorT: where's 7za installed? Did the command line version work for you?
<SenorT> yes
<SenorT> i can "7za -l file.7z" in bash
<antrix> then the 'not in path' error sounds strange
<firasR> dewey:  http://ubuntuguide.org/#dvdplayback
<antrix> maybe contact author?
<antrix> dewey: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#libdvdcss2
<antrix> Tm_T: still here?
<SenorT> i copied the 7za from my home binary (where i compiled it yesterday) to /usr/loca/bin and now the error doesnt appear anymore
<dewey> thanx
<antrix> SenorT: ok.. well, congrats :)
<SenorT> ok, now i can open the files in ark, in konqueror would be .. nice
<antrix> SenorT: io slave didn't show up in Kinfocenter?
<SenorT> nope
<antrix> SenorT: should contact author then i suggest.
<SenorT> sth else: i want to clean up my kubuntu a bit, but when trying to remove kamera kynaptic wants to remove kdegraphics and kubuntu-destop
<NothingButYou> SenorT: they're just metapackages
<SenorT> i dont understand, i dont need camera support (thats what kamera is about) but why deinstalling kubuntu dekstop ?
<firasR> SenorT:  it's a part of those metapackages
<SenorT> aha
<firasR> SenorT:  makes for easier upgrades and installs
<NothingButYou> _root: success I see :)
<_root> yeah ;)
<Tm_T> antrix: yup
<SenorT> argh, i now removed some packages with kynaptic. mplayer-386 was one of them
<antrix> Tm_T: no.. just wondering why Firefox didn't pick up the font settings... 
<SenorT> sonce i use a p4 i tried to install mplayer-686
<antrix> Tm_T: Then found setxdpi on Unofficial Kubuntu guide
<SenorT> but it wont let me
<antrix> Tm_T: now need to restart X to see if it fixes Firefox... 
<firasR> SenorT:  try mplayer-586
<firasR> SenorT:  mplayer-686 is a "transitional dummy package which can be safely removed
<firasR> Dummy package to upgrade to the new package mplayer-586"
<SenorT> missing dependencies: libavcodecscvs, libc6, libfontconfig libvorbis0a xmms
<antrix> is the marillat repo safe to use again for mplayer?
<SenorT> E: broken packages
<SenorT> antrix, works for my VDR machine in the living room
<SenorT> why doesn't apt resolve these dependencies ?
<antrix> marillat + ubuntu ? or marillat + debian?
<SenorT> antrix, my VDR is a somewhat woody machine, very stripped
<SenorT> when i tried to build a freevo box, i also used the marillat packages
<antrix> last I heard, Sid and marillat moved to some updated libraries which broke compatibility with Ubuntu
<SenorT> oh
<antrix> since then, i've disabled that repo and compiled my own mplayer
<SenorT> k
<SenorT> then ill do that too (i managed to compile mplayer under windows, so i got to manage that in kubuntu)
<antrix> compiling mplayer is the easiest thing.. as long as you have all the *-dev packages installed :)
<SenorT> aah, u mean the ones i removed 5 minutes ago ?
<antrix> probably not.. u removed kde-dev and qt-dev i guess.. not needed for mplayer
<antrix> in any case.. with luck. u might still be caching the downloaded debs in /var/cache/apt/
<antrix> :)
<firasR> SenorT:  unless u did an apt-get clean as well (which i hope u didn't do)
<SenorT> hmm, ./configure gave me: disabled: xvid, when i try to install libxvid4 i cant because libc6 is the wrong version
<firasR> :)
* SenorT bangs head on desk
<antrix> don't need xvid -  ffmpeg decodes xvid quite nicely
<firasR> SenorT:  what's wrong with the mplayer in multiverse ?
<SenorT> its held back for a reason i dont know
<antrix> SenorT: I suggest you disable marillat and apt-get update first 
<SenorT> every time i apt-get-ed sth i got: held packages: mplayer-386 gstreamer...
<SenorT> ok sources.list updated, updating...
<SenorT> now apt-get upgrade ?
<firasR> SenorT:  search for mplayer-586 mark it for install and upgrade ur other packages as well
<SenorT> k
<antrix> ok.. gotta go sleep. good luck SenorT!
<SenorT> thanks for your help
<SenorT> what is better: apt-get upgrade or dist-upgrade ?
<antrix> no probs
<SenorT> or what the difference ?
<NothingButYou> dist-upgrade is better
<NothingButYou> the other may break some things generally
<SenorT> k, thank you
<SenorT> Hi JensK nice to see german ppl here
<Tm_T> Riddell: I got some errors when I tried to compile fuse kernel module using unsermake
<Riddell> well yes, linux doesn't use the KDE build system
<Riddell> unsermake only works with KDE
<Tm_T> yeah, I noticed =)
<Tm_T> I just wanted to try it
<Tm_T> if
<mrmanic|sleep> haha
<mrmanic|sleep> Tm_T: that's classic
<mrmanic|sleep> :)
<Tm_T> yeah, I like to test things
<spiral> hello
<spiral> hmmm, sorry... I've got a problem with kdevelop... When I run debug on a console C program, I don't see the console...
<spiral> but when I run it normally, I see it...
<spiral> do you know what misses ?
<NothingButYou> I don't
<spiral> does anyone else have an idea ?
<elkrammer> hi, anyone here uses kubuntu ppc?
<dnakata> The enemy is weakened!
<dnakata> Jawol!
<Tm_T> eh?
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: Is kynaptic in a CVS or SVN repository somewhere?
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: svn https://oops.kerneljanitors.org/repos/synaptic/branches/kynaptic/
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: Great! thanks...
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: but hopefully we'll be using Kapture at some point instead of kynaptic
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: I'll take a look at Kapture. kynaptic needed a serious overhaul, but if you're moving to something else, I won't bother trying to fix it (kynaptic).
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: is Kapture in a working state yet? (I found it in the KDE SVN)
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: I suspect it isn't
<Riddell> you probably need libapt-front as well first
<Riddell> which is somewhere on alioth
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: thanks
<istari> hmm ... breezy is broken didnt thought so, after most of the kde packages got uninstalled :P
<Tm_T> haha
<\sh> Riddell: r u running kde3.4.1?
<Tm_T> istari: you're surprised?
<istari> Tm_T: aehm ... not realy
<Tm_T> heh
<\sh> i need a test patient ;) for breezy and kde 3.4.1preSomething  and a windowtheme ;)
<\sh> who wants to volunteer? ,-)
<Tm_T> haha
<\sh> come on guys, no risk no fun ;)
<Riddell> \sh: nope
<Riddell> \sh: but I have a chroot with it
<Tm_T> \sh: well...
<\sh> Riddell: so u can start apps and such things? nice...
<Tm_T> \sh: if you get pykde packages to me ;)
<Riddell> well, so I can make the packages :)
<philipacamaniac> \sh: I can run it on a vmware machine, but it'll take a few hours to be ready :)
<\sh> Tm_T: i would like to give it to you, when python-kde moved to universe ;)
<\sh> Riddell: the packages r already made ;) 
<Tm_T> :/
<\sh> Riddell: http://ubuntu.linux-server.org/?path=qinx
<\sh> Tm_T: I'm in start position...
<Tm_T> :)
<\sh> Tm_T: the source is patched and sources are likeley accepted, but the build-dep will be moved
<Tm_T> hmm, ok
<x2peistu> how can i download Q3 arena?
<spiral> hmmm, could anyone tell me how I could install konversation & amarok in french under kubuntu hoary ?
<Tm_T> hmh
<Tm_T> just install them
<Tm_T> they supposed to follow KDE locale settings
<shogouki> spiral: sudo apt-get install kde-i18n-fr
<spiral> shogouki: I've allready got this, but konversation & amaroK aren't translated
<shogouki> spiral: kopete est en franais chez moi, mai pass konversation
<istari> hmmm .. is there any timeplan for the g++ and dbus migration?
<spiral> shogouki: ouaip, & amaroK ?
<shogouki> spiral: en anglais
<spiral> shogouki: ouaip, pareil pr moi... mais ma copine aime pas trp l'anglais
<kay> Hello, my wpasupplication in Breezy does not work after boot. Only manual /etc/init.d/wpasupplicant will associate it
<kay> How can this be? I see it running after boot... it should work 
<philipacamaniac> How do we close bugs on Launchpad Malone (universe bugs)?
<philipacamaniac> nevermind. figure it out. I HATE the malone interface. On the other hand, I love the Ubuntu bugzilla interface.
<othernoob> anyone know of a math prog that will do polynomdivision and not only deliver the result but also show the way how it got the result ?
<kay> Can somebody look up for me (and tell me how to to that) which packages contain X11/extensions/render.h
<kay> ?
<philipacamaniac> packages.ubuntu.com
<philipacamaniac> libdevel/render-dev
<philipacamaniac> er, uh... render-dev
<kay> Thanks, I wanted to know that site for long, never found a link
<kay> I am compiling KDE SVN and X11 migration hurt somewhat
<StR> hi there...
<SenorT> back
<SenorT> hmm, why does the performance monitor only show one cpu ? i have a p4 with HT enabled ?
<StR> If you speack spanish, pls join #kubuntu-es
<crimsun> SenorT: uname -a
<SenorT> Linux kubuntu 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Fri May 20 13:52:48 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<crimsun> two things, actually
<crimsun> 1) -386 doesn't support smp
<SenorT> oh
<crimsun> 2) the errata kernels disable HT by default for security reasons
<SenorT> so my system isnt using hyperthreading atm ?
<crimsun> no, because not only would it be disabled by default but the kernel doesn't have support for it compiled in
<StR> SenorT: nop
<SenorT> and how can i enable it ?
<crimsun> install -686-smp
<crimsun> then you need to think very carefully whether it's worth the security tradeoff
<StR> I remember something about getting the root password because of the HT
<StR> I read it in /.
<SenorT> sudo apt-get install linux-image-686-smp ?
<SenorT> i read that too
<crimsun> yes
<StR> that was not a problem for single user boxes
<crimsun> you'd have to boot with ht=on
<crimsun> I'd leave HT disabled
<SenorT> ht=on.. /boot/grub/menu.lst <- there ?
<crimsun> sure
<crimsun> remember, it's a rather glaring security hole
<StR> SenorT: yes, or @booting
<SenorT> erm.. @booting ?
<SenorT> i dont understand
<crimsun> when you boot
<crimsun> at the grub prompt
<SenorT> k, ill be back
<othernoob> crimsun why is ht a security risk ?
<StR> othernoob: because you can get root pass 
<othernoob> StR just because of hyperthreading ?
<x2peistu> i need some help with linux
<x2peistu> pls
<x2peistu> private me
<Riddell> \sh: qinx package works find in breezy
<osh> x2peistu: Or you could just ask your question here and someone will probably respond... :-)
<x2peistu> how can i get fonts for linux open office?
<Riddell> \sh: make sure it's up to date on the MOTU Candidate packages page and I'll take a closer look at it soon
<StR> othernoob: yes...
<StR> x2peistu: what??
<osh> x2peistu: other than the ones already installed?
<othernoob> StR care to elaborate ?
<x2peistu> yeah
<x2peistu> ???
<x2peistu> can you help me?
<StR> othernoob: it was posted in /.   ut I think it is for *BSD and solaris... don't remember if it was demostrated to be a real problem in GNU/Linux
<x2peistu> StR??
<philipacamaniac> I found a fix for the evil kcontrol Administrator Mode bug: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=189606
<\sh> Riddell: thx...it's up2date on motunewpackages..ready for review :)
<osh> x2peistu: I have no idea. Probably there are fonts availible for download somewhere but I haven't done anything similar. I'm quite content with the fonts already installed.
<x2peistu> so there are..........
<crimsun> othernoob: it is possible to gain information that normally would not be available
<StR> x2peistu: the fonts that work in Windows also work in ubuntu
<crimsun> othernoob: if you're familiar with the concept of covert channels and passive timing attacks, it should ring a bell
<x2peistu> and how do i use them
<x2peistu> ???????
<x2peistu> where do i copy them?
<StR> look in konsole
<StR> there is a way to install the fonts there...
<x2peistu> what comand?
<StR> in the control center...
<StR> kontrol... don't remember what the command is..
<ahmeni> kcontrol
<ahmeni> under System Administration > Font Installer
<x2peistu> i am new ..........i don t know this things
<philipacamaniac> To install fonts system wide, you'll have to press the Administrator Button
<x2peistu> i am using Kubuntu  for the first time
<x2peistu> today
<philipacamaniac> Administrator Mode, that is
<StR> x2peistu: the kontrol center where you configure everithing in kde
<DefHandz> Anyone know where I can find the wxPython 2.6 binaries?
<DefHandz> The site doesn't have them for ANY Linux.
<x2peistu> in the konsole?
<StR> x2peistu: no... look @ the menu.... there is som kontrol center something...
<DefHandz> no..
<DefHandz> Oh
<DefHandz> O_o
<x2peistu> found it
<StR> any1?  what is the command to call the kontrol center?
<mrmanic> kcontrol
<x2peistu> what should i do next
<x2peistu> ?
<StR> x2peistu: look for somehting call fonts...  at the end of the options tree
<dnakata> finally get to try kubuntu-amd64
<dnakata> on my new Asus A8N-E AMD64 s939 system
<dnakata> good ol' Venice AMD64 3000+ :)
<ahmeni> Apollon says: "Please install the KDE multimedia-video package to enable the media player.", is there a package in apt that has what I need?
<dnakata> most importantly, the sporty ASUS NVidia 6600GT/TD128 PCI-Express it'll have on it
<StR> anyone with breezy?
<dnakata> ahmeni: kdemultimedia
<DefHandz> Anyone know where I can find the wxPython 2.6 binaries?
<dnakata> for kubuntu?
<StR> DefHandz: nope. why do you want to use wxPython?
<DefHandz> Soulseek
<SenorT> back
<SenorT> with 686 smp enabled
<SenorT> but confusing: kopete doesnt start anymore after reboot
<StR> SenorT: but dou you see 2 CPU now?
<SenorT> yep
<SenorT> kopete is strange
<StR> SenorT:  did you upgrade it?
<SenorT> there was a process of kopete left that didnt want to close
<SenorT> now it restartet
<SenorT> yes
<SenorT> i apt-get dist-upgraded
<SenorT> or what do u mean ?
<hans_> when is start mplayer an error message says: new_face failed. maybe the font path is wrong.      any suggestions?
<StR> SenorT: did you upgrade the kopete.. it was having some problems with MSN-password
<SenorT> hans, funny nick
<SenorT> how should i upgrade kopete ?
<StR> hans_: use kaffeine
<hans_> SenorT yours too :P
<StR> SenorT: you are using hary, right?
<SenorT> yes
<StR> Senor: and when was the last time you did  apt-get dist-upgrade?
<SenorT> 10 minutes ago
<StR> SenorT: ok....
<StR> SenorT:  and kopete is still not working?
<SenorT> it runs now
<SenorT> and behaves good atm
<StR> SenorT:  so.. it is ok now...
<SenorT> kopete always caused an error when i shut the box down
<SenorT> yes StR , thanks
<StR> SenorT: ok
<StR> anyone here speaking spanish?
<SenorT> the guys is #kubuntu-es speak spanish, i think
<SenorT> someone invited hispanospeaking ppl to that channel
<StR> I created #kubuntu-es... but no1 joins the channel...
<StR> and the ppl in #ubuntu-es use gnome.... :P
<StR> XP
<SenorT> XP is my second choice in grub, :D
<StR> LOL!!!   
<StR> xP  <-- face with closed eyes
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: I can't find much info on sudoers or sudo. Is it safe to add What does adding  system_username to the file?
<StR> :P
<SenorT> no i just have to find a superkaramba plugin that uses both cpus
<StR> philipacamaniac: what do you wnat to do with sudoers?
<philipacamaniac> sorry cut and paste problem
<philipacamaniac> I've added system_username to the end
<philipacamaniac> It seems to work alright, and now my KControl Administrator Mode works!
<philipacamaniac> but, I'm concerned about security
<hans_> where can i "show" kaffeine the path to the codecs?
<StR> hans_: my keffenine works with the defalt conf with all my codecs... I didn't need to configure that
<hans_> i cant play .bin files with kaffeine but with mplayer it works fine
<StR> .bin?
<hans_> yes
<StR> hans_? what kind of files are .bin?
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: no idea what that would do, seems unlikely to me that it would do anything
<SenorT> .bin are cd image files
<hans_> image files i think
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: it won't be unsafe
<SenorT> they are image files, normally together with .cue files
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: That's good. BTW, it really seems to have fixed the Administrator Mode bug.
<SenorT> cue/bin <-- so called cdrwin images
<SenorT> sth like .iso, only different..
<StR> SenorT:  I think .bin files are generic files.. like .dat
<Riddell> hmm
<SenorT> yes, but if some1 says, " i want to play .bin files in xyz player" he normally means images of svcds or sth like that
<StR> they DO are cue/bin files... but I have seen install scripts called installer.bin.... so you understand you have to chmod +xxx them
<SenorT> sure
<StR> hans_: could you do a ... file file.bin?
<hans_> say again...
<SenorT> do "file /path/to/file.bin"
<StR> like if your file is...     someWeirdarchive.bin ...  type:  file  someWeirdarchive.bin
<StR> hans_: what dou you get?
<SenorT> i found a .cue/.bin image on my hd, the bin file is "data" the cue file is "ASCII text, with CRLF line terminators"
<SenorT> "data" is very... special
<hans_> sw3vcd2.bin.bin: data
<StR> SenorT:   data is very generic....
<SenorT> vcd.. its an image of a vcd
<StR> hmm.. it do is a vcd...
<SenorT> if i had to guess
<StR> hans_ mount it as a look device..  copy the biggest file and rename it to mpg....
<SenorT> are there linux apps that can "mount" or read .bin images ?
<hans_> thats a good question SenorT
<SenorT> AVSEQ1.DAT should be the biggest
<SenorT> but just copying is a bad idea if u want to burn it again
<StR> SenorT: try doing that...    read the man about mounting a look device...
<SenorT> aha
<uniq> philipacamaniac: what's the output of 'id' for your user? (konsole)
<philipacamaniac> uniq: looks like it did before, member of adm, dialout, cdrom, etc... all the group memberships are the same
* brdweb is away: Away at the moment
<uniq> philipacamaniac: and you are member of the admin group?
<philipacamaniac> yes
<uniq> hmm.
<philipacamaniac> that is the default behaviour for Ubuntu
<uniq> and adding 'yourusername ALL=(ALL) ALL' to sudoers fixes your admin mode problems? 
<philipacamaniac> um, no, adding 'system_username ALL=(ALL) ALL'
<philipacamaniac> verbatim
#kubuntu 2005-06-04
<philipacamaniac> uniq: my sudoers file: http://www.philipandjenny.com/wp-content/sudoers.txt
<philipacamaniac> seems to have fixed KControl Admin Mode bug: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8681
<uniq> philipacamaniac: what if you remove the last line.. and keep the #fix.. line.
<uniq> does it still work? 
<philipacamaniac> the #fix line is just a comment I made to myself in case I needed to change something
<uniq> i know.
<philipacamaniac> oic
<philipacamaniac> Let me try...
<philipacamaniac> Now it sticks on the "Loading..." screen after pressing Administrator Mode
<uniq> hmm.. very strange.
<philipacamaniac> i know
<nate__> i went back to ubuntu, kubuntu just seemed too buggy to me.  it has great potential though, i'm excited to see where it goes
<osh> nate__: I actually agree with you but I just can't stand gnome. I'm sticking with kubuntu. It's the best distro I've found.
<nate__> osh, i agree that the ubuntu core is the best distro i've ever found, but i can't stand bugginess.  Even though gnome isn't as pretty, i value function over form
<nate__> kde is so much prettier
<osh> There's a bugzilla.kubuntu.org somewhere where I can file bugs I assume so I'll do that "real soon now(tm)".
<nate__> unless you use the macOSX theme for gnome, then gnome isn't nearly as ugly
<uniq> osh: you file bugs for kubuntu on the ubuntu bugzilla.
<osh> I don't think gnome is ugly. I just feel "trapped" when running it. A matter of preference I think.
<osh> uniq: Ok. Thanks for the info.
<yorick> hi
<philipacamaniac> uniq: Well, great... I reverted back to my previous sudoers file (with system_username), and now I'm not asked for a password... but admin mode works.
<_ali> hello there
<uniq> philipacamaniac: just wait a while and try again.. sudo has this time-limit thing.
<philipacamaniac> That's right. I've got to go, but I'm going to try this on my home machine later tonight. I'll post results at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=189606
<osh> philipacamaniac: or do a sudo -k which will kill the timer. It's -k or -K. Sligtly different but does basically the same thing.
<philipacamaniac> I'll try that real quick
<philipacamaniac> No change... I can access all admin functions in KControl without a password... whoops
<philipacamaniac> However, opening another app (kynaptic) does ask for the kdesu password
<osh> what does the sudoers file look like? Can you pastebin it? I've been parsing a lot of those at work lately.
<philipacamaniac> http://www.philipandjenny.com/wp-content/sudoers.txt
<philipacamaniac> I have to go, but I'll be on later, and I'll post results to that forums thread
<philipacamaniac> see ya
<osh> try a sudo -K
<osh> not much info in that sudoers file.
<philipacamaniac> its the default
<philipacamaniac> minus the new line
* osh nods
<osh> And it doesn't reveal anything about kcontrol.
<osh> Go and do your stuff. I'll be here tomorrow too I think. If you haven't solved it by then.
<philipacamaniac> thanks..adios
<Morandir> anyone around?
<iepa> is me here
<iepa> but I think I can't help you
<iepa> I'm Ubuntu user, not KUbuntu User
<Morandir> bummer
<uniq> i'm here.
<Morandir> shouldnt matter too much what platform
<osh> so am i
<Morandir> any way
<Morandir> I set up my forward and back mouse buttons...
<Morandir> got it working
<Morandir> then got fglrx driver for my video
<Morandir> and my mouse went back to retardation mode
<Morandir> I've tried everything on the forums...
<uniq> you ran fglrxconfig or something? :)
<Morandir> dont that
<Morandir> then redid the mouse process
<uniq> ok.. 
<Morandir> all the imwheel/xmodmap/.imwheelrc files are right
<Razor-X> what is the KDE default theme on install?
<Morandir> imwheel runs on startup but is retarded, but if I killall imwheel and then run it again.... IT WORKS! >_<
<Morandir> so Im at a loss
<Morandir> any suggestions anyone?
<Razor-X> is this in a game, or something?
<Morandir> no
<Morandir> this is everywhere
<Razor-X> uggghhh, after running apt-get upgrade, my stupid KDE style relapsed
<Razor-X> a forward and back mouse button?
<Morandir> yep
<Razor-X> do you have a special mouse, or something?
<Razor-X> (bear with me, my memory with mice is foggy, as I don't use one)
<Morandir> just an explorerPS/2
<Razor-X> can you do me a favor?
<Razor-X> can you tell me the stuff in your KDE theme? or is it nonstandard?
<Razor-X> errr, nevermind, I'll get a new one anyways
<Razor-X> an intellimouse?
<Morandir> just hit the default button in control center theme manager
<Razor-X> "Explorer" is a pretty generic Microsoft mouse name, as I can gather
<Morandir> intellimouse yes
<Razor-X> Morandir: I don't think it'll work, but i'll see
<Morandir> it looks like its "KDE-Classic"
<KaiL> Morandir: breezy?
<Morandir> kubuntu
<Morandir> 2.6.10-5-386
<Razor-X> well, i'll just get another theme anyways...
<KaiL> Morandir: that's only the kernel version ;)
<Razor-X> so, does this mouse have any special buttons, or such?
<Razor-X> or just the standrd 2?
<KaiL> Razor-X: you try to get a 5button mouse to work?
<Morandir> left, right, middle, wheel (up and down) and forward and back
<Morandir> exactly 5 button wheel mouse
<Morandir> and I had it working
<Morandir> and if I kill imwheel and restart it, it works
<KaiL> ..but?
<Morandir> but it doesnt work on startup
<Morandir> and its really annoying to have to kill/run an ap every time kde loads
<Razor-X> maybe, you want to create a startup script that kills imwheel and restarts it
<Morandir> thats what Im considering
<Razor-X> I know my trackball works superb in USB
<KaiL> it should be started after kde starts
<KaiL> for example from a script in ~/.kde/Autostart :)
<Morandir> just make an imwheel.sh in that folder then?
<Morandir> boy that seems lame, but I guess
<KaiL> and make it executable
<Morandir> and that is done how?
<Morandir> chmod 777?
<Morandir> or something else?
<KaiL> chmod a+x
<Morandir> is there any gui to mod the start up apps? b/c I'd like to add some apps on startup...
<Kite-> anyone know what i have to apt-get to instally pygtk/pygtk2?
<Kite-> *install
<Morandir> kite: did you update apt-get?
<Kite-> yeah
<Morandir> 2nd: might need to add repositories
<Kite-> tried that, from the unofficial ubuntu guide
<Morandir> check you /etc/apt/sources.list
<Morandir> hrmmm
<Morandir> then I dont know
<Kite-> is there a good place that has a list of apt-get stuff?
<KaiL> apt-get.org? :)
* Kite- feels like an ass
<osh> kite: apt-cache search pygtk?
<Kite-> WINNAR
<Kite-> thank you
<osh> winnar?
<Kite-> winner
<Kite-> i found it with that
<osh> you found pygtk?
<Kite-> yeah, its python-gtk2
<osh> ahh, good. 
<osh> there's a text-based frontent for apt called aptitude. perhaps try that? with aptitude you can do all the searching and installing and stuff. really neat.
<Kite-> cool, ill check it out
* dnakata shakes his booty
<dnakata> the trick, you see, is to retain an otherwise rigid body while bootyshaking.
<dnakata> lean forward slightly, fists together and arms extended halfway
<dnakata> and swing your rump!
<gdh> I see.
<gdh> <making notes>
<dnakata> try to make a W shape with it.  once mastered, you may safely attempt the (highly difficult) M motion
<dnakata> if you are new to the art of bootyshaking, you may opt to start with a simple U shape
<Razor-X> back
<Morandir> anyone know the location of kmix executeable?
<dnakata> kdemultimedia, still
<dnakata> oh
* dnakata = dumby
<osh> Morandir: locate kmix
<dnakata> which kmix
<dnakata> /usr/bin/kmix
<Morandir> yep that
<Morandir> th
<Morandir> x
<dnakata> +an -x +ks
<dnakata> t h a n k s
<Morandir> no no no
<dnakata> yes
<dnakata> when expressing gratitude, being lazy suggests a lack of gratitude
<dnakata> a negation of the demonstration entirely
<Razor-X> how can I go back to using the KDE theme that came with Kubuntu
<Razor-X> after running an apt-get install... it seems to have lost the theme
<dnakata> rm ~/.kde :D
<dnakata> but your settings are entirely reset
<dnakata> (for everything)
<Razor-X> errm... *cough* maybe I shoulda thought a bit harder...
<Morandir> but when you have your internet text script activated that takes all words such as t h a n k s and dynamically switches them to thx there isnt much you can do
<Razor-X> any other way without removing all settings?
<osh> Razor-X: mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-old   ?
<Razor-X> I was thinking of doing that, to preserve my old settings... but...
<Razor-X> any other other way...?
<osh> Razor-X: should be easy enough to put back if the new settings doesn't do anything for you.
<Razor-X> nothing happened
<Razor-X> can anyone export the default KDE settings? or must I hunt for a new theme?
<Curalton> Razor-X: you have to restart kde for that, it still uses the settings and probably rewrites them partially
<Razor-X> I did
<Razor-X> because, I realize that
<Razor-X> *realized
* brdweb|AFK is back.
<chx> hi. I need a simple app so I can say: here is this MP3 , cut off the first 300 seconds and give me the rest. CLI would be best...
<mpathy_> Hi.. I've got a problem with Kubuntu.. What happens just before hotplug starts at the boot sequence?
<mpathy_> I mean, after, sorry.. Because it hangs there
<Razor-X> chx: unfortunately, in my experience, no CLI tool like that exists
<gdh> chx: if it's a constant bitrate, you can just use 'dd' to chop off the first N bytes :)
<Razor-X> but, you can use Audacity, an audio editor
<Razor-X> oh, you can?
<Razor-X> o_O
<chx> gdh: alas not
<gdh> no? Ah well :)
<chx> Audacity... hm I am just a very stupid lame user. OK stop this idiocy, I am using Linux since 0.99pl15 sure I can tackle Audacity :)
<osh> mpathy_: Have a look in /etc/rcX.d/ where X=[2,3,5] . Find hotplug there and you'll see what starts right before it.
<mpathy_> somebody can help me? is there somewhere a list who shows what happens before and after hotplug on boot?
<Razor-X> chx: heh, it's nothing difficult ;)
<mpathy_> osh: thx
<chx> Hmmm tryin' Audacity
<osh> mpathy_: It sais somethign like S44hotplug. S=start and 44 is the order. it starts from 1 and goes up to 99 i think.
<chx> it was Rosegarden I have tried before  and run away screaming...
<mpathy_> osh: but you dont know any known problems that it hangs up? I removed PCIEHP or something like this, because this was a error who was showed..
<osh> mpathy_: PCMCIA?
<osh> mpathy_: generally I wouldn't suggest just removing things that gives you an error... ;-)
<gdh> everyone gets errors from those PCI hotplug drivers
<gdh> I doubt too many Kubuntu users run a hot-plug PCI server
<Kite-> is there any trick to getting a wireless laptop on to a linksys network?
<chx> Yes, Audacity was simple. Thanks. For the archives: Rosegarden is not simple :)
<chx> night all! and thanks.
<paxmaster> how could i use debian brinary by using apt-get 
<paxmaster> by using the t option i think
<mpathy_> osh: I checked it, right now it gives me now errors.. Mostly because it probably hangs up before outputting the error :)
<andre> Hi. I have a keyboard with special keys (multimedia keys, etc). This keys does not have a keycode when i use xev. Is there a way to configure them
<Curalton> andre: try showkey from a console (not withing X) to see if the keys are noticed at all
<andre> Curalton: I tried. But they are not noticed
<Curalton> then it might be a hardwareproblem
<Curalton> most keyboards work fine though, strnage
<Curalton> strnage*
<andre> Curalton: I have a friend with the same keyboard and with the same problem (he tried xeve, not showkey, AFAIK)
<Morandir> anyone know off the top of their head how to get cedega to go to window mode (for warcraft3)?
<dnakata> you mean how to get warcraft3 to go windowed mode
<dnakata> why don't you check on the warcraft3 website
<Morandir> hrmmm
<Curalton> andre: what kb is it? logitechs should work fine
<Morandir> ugh... is there an apt-get for a macromedia flash player equivalent?
<Curalton> debian hat flashplugin-nonfree in contrib/ maybe it's somewhere in the ubuntu multiverse
<KaiL> jup, is
<Morandir> hrmm
<Morandir> apt-get install debian hat flashplugin-nonfree NOR apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Morandir> worked
<Curalton> s,hat,has,
<Morandir> ?
* Morandir is lost now
<Morandir> Curalton,KaiL: what do I ask apt-get to get for me?
<Curalton> erm, KaiL explain :)
<Curalton> apt get will only get what is in the currently used repositories
<Curalton> and the currents dont seem to have flashplayer
<Morandir> I have ubuntu universe added to source.llist
<Morandir> ahh
<N17R0> u wanna have flash player? 
<Morandir> what was kail talking about then (jup, is)?
<Morandir> n17R0:yes
<N17R0> download from website
<Morandir> cant check strong bad without it
<N17R0> its not in apt-get
<N17R0> i installed it yesterday, it went smoothly
<Morandir> untar it where?
<Morandir> root?
<N17R0> i untar it to /tmp
<N17R0> then ./install
<reagleBRKLN> i can't install juk
<reagleBRKLN> it needs libtunepimp-bin which fils
<reagleBRKLN> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libt/libtunepimp/libtunepimp-bin_0.3.0-2ubuntu5_i386.deb  Size mismatch
<reagleBRKLN> how do i fix that?
<N17R0> hmm juk comes already with kubuntu 
<Curalton> reagleBRKLN: try downloading again. the error means the file had a different size than expected
<reagleBRKLN> N17R0, yes, but i had uninstalled it at some piont trying to get a working libtunepimp-bin
<reagleBRKLN> Curalton, what do you mean try downloading it again? I assure you, it no working.
<reagleBRKLN> N17R0: e.g., apt-build --reinstall install libtunepimp2
<N17R0> hmm maybe just do: $ sudo apt-get install juk
<N17R0> ?
<reagleBRKLN> no, it complains about pimp
<reagleBRKLN> juk needs it as dep
<N17R0> hmm then i dunno
<Morandir> got it
<Morandir> thx N17R0
<N17R0> np ;)
<Morandir> dnakata:Blizzard nor w3 itself had any command to go to window mode
<Curalton> reagleBRKLN: try apt-get update to refresh the local cache.
<Morandir> ahh well.... most is well in the world now at least
<reagleBRKLN> did that.
<reagleBRKLN> i found an old deb and dpkg installed it
<reagleBRKLN> wish i could find one (`trm`) that worked with mp3s
<andre> Curalton: My kd is a IBm Enhanced Performance USB keyboard. Do you know something about it?
<Curalton> andre: sorry, no idea. 
<N17R0> w00t i just compiled my first prog on linux :D
<andre> Curalton: ok, thank you for tour help, anyway
<nuopus> Does anyone know how to recursively remove ubuntu-desktop?
<nuopus> Want to get rid of all gnome software on one machine
<Curalton> something along "sudo apt-get --purge remove <insert gnome packages here>"
<Curalton> tricky part would be to find out what the packages are
<marcelo> Guys, please help! I don't understand the way my cdrom is "mounted".
<marcelo> when I try opening what is theoretically my cdrom device (media:/hdd/) I get a "malformed URL" message.
<marcelo> I don't even know where to start.
<Morandir> yep...
<Morandir> I should just move in here
<Morandir> Im looking to install ABC Bittorrent for linux and its all python files.. I apt-get for wxPython, but I have no idea how to install/build it.  Ive tried Python abc.py like the forums say... Any suggestions?
<siblur> Yeah! got it working :)
<siblur> for you, what's your reasons why you use kubuntu over ubuntu?
<\sh> siblur: I'm using ubuntu with kubuntu ;)
<\sh> siblur: at least only the desktop enviroment is the difference. the basement is the same.
<siblur> yes, i know. Do you see more bugs in your kubuntu in ubuntu ? ;)
<\sh> siblur: no
<NothingButYou> I'm using kubuntu because I don't have to DLoad KDE after installation...
<siblur> what do like in kde that you cant find in gnome?
<NothingButYou> Konqueror, amarok, k3b, kaffeine and others...
<siblur> and are you missing something from gnome?
<NothingButYou> no
<NothingButYou> inkscape works, GIMP too
<NothingButYou> :}
<NothingButYou> KDE is fast for me.. what should I miss.. :)
<x2peistu> could anyone tell me how can i get some games for my kubuntu?
<x2peistu> ????
<siblur> :) I run linux like 4 years ago and all the X things changed so much! and after test gnome and kde.. as like 4 years ago, kde is my best :P
<ikypakis> ok
<siblur> the GUI is much more confortable
<ikypakis> =}}}
<Tezkah> ewww colours
<Tezkah> the only comfortable GUI is afterstep
<Tezkah> this is truth
<mrmanic> by "truth" you mean "my opinion", yes?
<shogouki> or "false"
<Tezkah> hehe
<x2peistu> could anyone help me with the installation of dc++
<x2peistu> ????????
<x2peistu> pls
<Tezkah> x2peistu: do you want it for KDE, or GNOME?
<x2peistu> kde
<Tezkah> sudo apt-get install dcgui-qt
<runelind> why does guarddog require the kubuntu installer CD?
<_Church_Of_Foame> whats the command to delete files?
<Gubbins> kj
<Gubbins> urr..sorry, nevermind
<Tm_T> _Church_Of_Foame: eh?
<VyRuZ> anyone know of any sfv verificatyion software for kubuntu ??
<Gubbins> What package from the repository has "dialog" in it (text-based graphics)
<Gubbins> I thought it would have come with bash
<Gubbins> popguns
<x2peistu> is anyone who could help me with instalation of DC++
<x2peistu> pls
<x2peistu> private me
<Tm_T> ...
<x2peistu> could anyone help me...........????????
<x2peistu> pls
<x2peistu> i don t know how to install DC++ on kubuntu
<x2peistu> help 
<x2peistu> pls
<shogouki> "how to no obtain an answer on irc, first lesson"
<Tm_T> yup =)
<SixOfThirteen> hey, if i dist-upgrade my hoary to breezy am i likely to hose my system?
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> hi
<Tm_T> SixOfThirteen: well, breezy is broken, as usually
<SixOfThirteen> fair enough, i was hoping to get a kopete update with the msn-ssl thing fixed
<Tm_T> topic? ;)
<Tm_T> and first part of it
<SixOfThirteen> are you implying kopete is now fixed? i don't see anything in the changelogs
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> is there a channel ppc ?
<Tm_T> SixOfThirteen: I don't know, but I think there's fix
<SixOfThirteen> yeah, it works, cool :)
<Tm_T> ok
<Mez> is there a way to get the tabs somewhere other than the bottom in konversation?
<Tm_T> don't use konvi, use irssi ;)
<SixOfThirteen> use kopete :P
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> xchat
<shogouki> use the force
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> ^^
<Tm_T> yuk
<Tm_T> feel the force
<Mez> kopete for IRC?
<Mez> I dunno
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> guys why $exec locale
<sdogi> how can i get past of that error what comes when upgrading
<Mez> I like like XChat... but konversation ahs grwn on me
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> do my konsole crashes
<sdogi> kdelibs-data is trying to overwrite file inknetworkconf
<Tm_T> sdogi: specify error
<Tm_T> ah
<sdogi> i thought about using --force-yes with apt-get but not sure
<Tm_T> sdogi: topic ;)
<SixOfThirteen> i'm using kopete for irc right now... it's fine
<sdogi> oh
<Tm_T> SixOfThirteen: gui...
<sdogi> cool, thanks i'll check it out
<Tm_T> =)
<sdogi> didn't know there is kubuntu.org already :)
<SixOfThirteen> Tm_T: yes, kde... hence kubuntu... not console-ubuntu :P
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> lol
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> toutpt@ToutPTppc:~$ whereis exec
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> exec:
<Tm_T> sdogi: add "deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main" into your sources.list
<Tm_T> SixOfThirteen: hey, I don't need gui to irc ;)
<sdogi> oh
<Tm_T> SixOfThirteen: http://xob.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo_037.png
<mikl> 153 packages held back - new personal record :)
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> mikl: breezy?
<mikl> Tm_T: yup :)
<Tm_T> I knew it!
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> you must love it
<SixOfThirteen> cya round like a froot loop
<mikl> Tm_T: It'll prolly be plenty fun when they get a few things sorted out - but until then ;)
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> "a few" ;p
<sdogi> so this hoary(releasename)-updates is going to be a part of the kubuntu from now on?
<mikl> well, I guess we could also say that system breakage occurs frequently :)
<sdogi> eh?
<VyRuZ> is there a sfv verification program for kubuntu ??
<jazwec> hi..please..cuold anybody help me with installing mozilla firefox
<Tm_T> apt-get install mozilla-firefox ?
<jazwec> package mozilla firefox is not available..bla bla bla..package mozilla-firefox has no installation candidate
<VyRuZ> jazwec same here
<VyRuZ> please someone help
<Firetech> jazwec: it's apparently named only firefox now...
<Firetech> so apt-get install firefox
<shogouki> cause of the mozilla branding guidelines
<Firetech> that seems a bit silly...
<jazwec> oh thx
<jazwec> couldnt find package firefox
<shogouki> apt-cache search firefox
<jazwec> still couldnt find package firefox
<jazwec> oh it works
<jazwec> thx
<jazwec> when i start it..it writes: the file /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html cannot be found
<jazwec> oh probably i solved it
<Roman2K> Hi :)
<Roman2K> I had installed Ubuntu and then the package "kubuntu-desktop" and choosed kdm as login manager. But now when I start the PC, there is KDM as login as login manager but then gnome starts and not KDE. How must I do to make KDE start instead of Gnome, please ?
<KaiL> the icon in the bottom left corner
<Roman2K> wallet ?
<KaiL> in kdm
<KaiL> session type or so
<Roman2K> ok i'm going to see thank you
<tron_> test
* mikl fires up his lightcycle
<tango_> hi all
<Tm_T> hullo
<tango_> does pmount only work with removable media?
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> pmount?
<tango_> yes
<Tm_T> pmount - mount arbitrary hotpluggable devices as normal user
<tango_> ok, the question should rather be put this way:
<tango_> yes
<tango_> the man says
<Tm_T> yup
<tango_> only removable device
<tango_> so the question is rather: is there a way to make it work with the hard disks?
<Tm_T> so use normal mount for HD
<tango_> I was looking for a way to make it work without fstab entries
<Tm_T> heh
<tango_> which is almost a necessity for live systems
<Tm_T> so mount with sudo
<tango_> plus, I wanted a way to make it work automagically
<Tm_T> ah!
<tango_> so as to aid the casual nonsavvy user
<tango_> (e.g. my father)
<Tm_T> I dunno
<tango_> what I was wondering is
<tango_> are there technical reason for pmount to only work with removable media?
<lord_crow> hi everyone
<lord_crow>  i've looking everywhere about this, with no results... does anyone knows how to make work a xerox workcentre PE16 in kubuntu hoary????
<lord_crow> or where to find an answer...
<rexykik> can anyone tell me how to get my usb harddrive to mount?
<lord_crow> rexykik: i think mount -t filesystem /dev/sda1 (it's usually sda1, you can see /var/log/messages to check that) /mnt/mountpoint
<lord_crow> rexykik: where -t filesystem is the filesistem of your disk, like vfat, reiserfs, ext3, etc
<_jim> hi guys, i've just set up kubuntu for my dad
<_jim> it works great but i'm having some trouble with the default route
<_jim> i have to do /sbin/route add default gw 10.2.2.3 all the time
<thoreauputic> _jim: pretty quiet in here atm - try #ubuntu
<_jim> k, thanks
* _osh has managed to get a dvd to play in mandriva but not in kubuntu. Annoying error. The same libdecss-version are installed in both distributions. :-/
<Tm_T> =)
<osh> Annoying as hell.
<Tm_T> what program you use?
<osh> Tm_T: Kaffeine, in both dists.
<Tm_T> yuk
<Tm_T> have you tried oKle?
<Tm_T> or mplayer/Kplayer
<osh> For some reason it won't install mplayer for me. I'll remove kaffeine and see if I can install mplayer then.
<Tm_T> eh, it has nothing to do with that
<Tm_T> install Kplayer
<mikl> kaffeine is rather buggy... :(
<_jim> thoreauputic: thanks that worked :)(
<Tm_T> no shit =)
<thoreauputic> _jim: :)
<thoreauputic> _jim: you're welcome
<osh> It claims to have a dependancy on libavcodeccvs (>= 2:20050417-0.0) but sais that "It won't be installed".
<thoreauputic> _jim: man interfaces for more info as you need it
<thoreauputic> osh: I'm guessing you have nerim/marillat enabled?
<osh> If I try to install libavcodeccvs it claims to be dependant on libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 will be installed.
<thoreauputic> osh: if so, comment it out and update, then try again
<osh> thoreauputic: Yep.
<thoreauputic> see above
<thoreauputic> mplayer is now in multiverse and you are seeing conflicts
* osh looks up but only sees God. :-)
<osh> thoreauputic: I'll try your solution. Thanks.
<thoreauputic> osh: should work
<thoreauputic> osh: you can kick me if it doesn't ;)
<IIIEars> Good Morning :) - I need help setting the display resolution for Kubunut. i810 8245g Brookdale
<mikl> I wish someone could make a multimedia-player for Linux that "Just Works"(tm)
<thoreauputic> mikl: xine-ui with w32codecs "just works" here
<pussfeller> they pretty much do
<IIIEars> Should i enable DRI or use the framebuffer?
<pussfeller> its actually easier to get a decent working player with all the codecs in a managed package system on linux than it is on windows
<thoreauputic> pussfeller: agreed
<IIIEars> Should GLXcore be enbled with glx?
<pussfeller> browser/streams, well thats a bit hit and miss, but gettting better
<Tm_T> osh: you can always compile it yourself
<pussfeller> how do i kill this gam_server 
<IIIEars> ps -e  grab the pid #   then kill pid  ?
<mikl> pussfeller: sudo killall gam_server
<pussfeller> nope it restarts
<Tm_T> killkilldiedie
<IIIEars> mikl - Can you help me with my display?
<mikl> IIIEars: yes, probably :)
<pussfeller> even killall -9 gam_server && umount /thing dont work
<pussfeller> its fast on its feet
<osh> Tm_T: I've removed marillat and now it seems to work. Atleast it's installing mplayer now...
<IIIEars> I have onboard video (groan) i810 8245g brookdale.
<osh> I'll let you know if it'll play my dvd soon.
<_jim> heh... just installed kubuntu as dual boot on my parents computer....it was in XP and she sat down and was like....how do i get back to other one :P
<pussfeller> anyone else had probs with kio thing that handles dvds and having to kill it
<thoreauputic> osh: had a feeling it might work ;)
<mikl> IIIEars: Is it just the resolution in X that needs tweaking or what?
<IIIEars> Yes - 640x480
<pussfeller> my mom starts screaming when I even mention linux
<Choubaka> :D
<mikl> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<IIIEars> The chat window is HUGE - getting motion sickness as the words fly by. - lol
<_jim> pussfeller: i didn't use the word linux at all....they asked me if there was anything i could do to stop spyware
<mikl> IIIEars: have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_jim> i just told them i had another system they could try
<_jim> if they liked it they could keep it
<thoreauputic> _jim: good strategy :)
<IIIEars> Yes - not familiar with the settings for this card.
<_jim> they already use firefox and thunderbird under windows so it wasn't too hard
<Tm_T> osh: whoa =)
<_jim> their life hasn't changed much
<thoreauputic> _jim: and it's getting easier for people all the time :)
<_jim> only k3b instead of nero which my dad constantly cocks up anyway 
<mikl> IIIEars: resolution is primary dependent on your monitor-settings 
<_jim> thoreauputic: yeh, aside from that issue with the network everything works perfectly...
<Choubaka> My sisters sometimes complains about not having MSN messenger.
<Choubaka> -s
<IIIEars> Display properties offer one res 640x480
<Choubaka> That's their only gripe 
<thoreauputic> _jim: you didn't resolve htat?
<_jim> thoreauputic: yeh i did, just saying that was the only hiccup
<Choubaka> And they love the Gimp :D
<thoreauputic> _jim: ah, I see :)
<_jim> the rest went perfectly
<mikl> IIIEars: the resolutions available for X is depenadant on what it thinks the max-values for HSync og VRefresh is
<_jim> Choubaka: yeh, dad's a photoshop whore and he thinks gimp is faster so he's using that now
<mikl> IIIEars: as defined in the monitor-section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Choubaka> hehe.
<pussfeller> yer older generation, email and a browser... anything beyond that... they have no need
<pussfeller> or idea
<_jim> Choubaka: though i did buy xover office just incase he needs photoshop
<IIIEars> mikl - the resolution values from dpkg xorg looked okay.
<osh> How do I open a dvd in the mplayer gui?
<Tm_T> ...
<mikl> IIIEars: in that case it /should/ work
<IIIEars> the i810 driver doesn't ofer accel.
<pussfeller> you can get dri with i810
<Tm_T> osh: use rightclick
<Tm_T> osh: that's where you find things everywhere
<osh> Tm_T: I just found it.
<IIIEars> really don't know what thae dri setting does
<_jim> thoreauputic: i think the only thing thats actually stopping linux on the desktop for most people (i.e not power users) is the fact that they can't get alot of the commercial products/support
<osh> And it appears to crash for me. :-/
<Tm_T> osh: you know, there's reason why mouse have multiple buttons ;)
<pussfeller> in this context, i mean getting opengl to work
<_jim> thoreauputic: which is hard to actually fix from a distro point of view
<thoreauputic> _jim: that and the fact that it isn't pre-installed
<IIIEars> assuming the dri setting isn't used what should the other settings be?
<osh> Tm_T: Bah. Mice is a pest that should be eradicated.... :-)
<Tm_T> haha
<pussfeller> most common users rarely resort to commerical support
<thoreauputic> _jim: people still need a linux geek to say "have you tried streamtuner/ frozen-bubble/ foo ? "
<_jim> thoreauputic: i guess...but like, i was going to do this for a friend too...she was all keen and then she said..well  i need myob for accounts...
<IIIEars> lol
<IIIEars> frozen bubble? - hmm - wide grin
<thoreauputic> _jim: yes, that can be a problem 
<Tm_T> it's great =)
<_jim> thoreauputic: i mean...if you have a linux geek, of which there are a few now..you can get it installed and to be honest..linux doesn't break that much
<osh> Tm_T: Mplayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: decode_audio
<IIIEars> mondo - will back it up if it does
<_jim> thoreauputic: but if the applications aren't there...then what can you do...there is a whole world of trouble free computing they can't access..
<_jim> its not just a linux thing either...macs have that problem..though to a lesser extent
<osh> Tm_T: Mplayer crashed by bad usage of CPU/FPU/RAM. Recompile MPlayer with --enable-debug and make a gdb backtrace and disassembly.
<IIIEars> If there are enough users developers will find them
<thoreauputic> _jim: this is gradually changing, but it will take a while
<Tm_T> osh: try Kplayer or oKle
<_jim> thoreauputic: well yeh, thats my point..there is_nothing a distro can really do..linux is ready for the desktop in terms of what a distro can actually provide
<thoreauputic> there's a catch 22 " there isn't enough demand" but if they don't make the software no one can increase the demand...
<IIIEars> the real trouble is gamers push the a big chunk of the market. - new hardware
<Choubaka> Frozen Bubble.
<Choubaka> That game is pure evil in all its addictiveness.
<thoreauputic> 3 cheers for frozen bubble !
<IIIEars> and Doom 3
<Choubaka> Doom3 can not even compare.
<Choubaka> My entire family plays frozen bubble
<Choubaka> and they're all addicts.
<thoreauputic> pingud is cute :D
<thoreauputic> *pingus
<IIIEars> << XScrabble :)
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: is Xscrabble in the repos?
* thoreauputic checks
<IIIEars> nah but alien fixed it. - copyright trouble - gentoo ignores it.
<IIIEars> I think it was gentoo's repo
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: where did you get yours?
<IIIEars> I think it was gentoo's repo
<thoreauputic> hmm OK
<IIIEars> any hints for setting up a $198 video card with no accel?
<IIIEars> er $1.98
<IIIEars> gotta love those OEM machines.
<Tm_T> eh?
<IIIEars> My wife needs kubuntu :)
<IIIEars> 640x480 won't make her smile
<osh> ogle_nav: vm.c:1241: play_PGC_post: Assertion `state.pgc->next_pgc_nr != 0' failed.
<Tm_T> IIIEars: haha
<IIIEars> should i try dri with framebuffer?
<Tm_T> sure
<IIIEars> Okay.
<IIIEars> framebuffer everytime for LCD display?
<IIIEars> back in a blit er blit i mean with 24 bit color.
<_tron> tes
<osh> err... installing java on kubuntu? I've done the "fakeroot make-jpkg jre.bin" but I don't get a .deb-file as a result. :-(
<thoreauputic> osh: you need the sun jre  bin file first, of course
<thoreauputic> osh: in case that's your problem...
<Tm_T> ehh
<Tm_T> =)
<osh> thoreauputic: I've got that one, and I've installed java-package
<thoreauputic> osh: OK
<osh> http://pastebin.com/291318
<thoreauputic> osh: erm.. don't you have to use the full filename? as in jre <tab> ?
<osh> thoreauputic: My bad. I've managed to mangle the name of the file while moving it and didn't think it'd matter. When moving the original file it just worked. I found this out right now.
<osh> thoreauputic: It's building now.
<thoreauputic> :)
<osh> Annoying wouldn't you say?
<osh> Installing it now. Let's just hope it works.. =)
<thoreauputic> You might say so - I couldn't possibly comment ;-)
<osh> SUCCESS! 
<osh> It works. It's a bit more work than a normal "sudo apt-get install java5" but atleast it works now.
<osh> thoreauputic: You're one of the kubuntu devels?
<thoreauputic> no
<Tm_T> heh
<thoreauputic> I just hang around a lot:)
<Tm_T> I never just hang around
<osh> Is there a kubuntu devel around here or is this channel just for us "users"?
<Tm_T> oh yes here is
<thoreauputic> osh: Riddell makes an appearnce regularly
<thoreauputic> *appearance
<Tm_T> and \sh 
<Tm_T> and some others
<osh> And how free is kubuntu? Free as in debian or free as in Mandriva? 
<thoreauputic> Tm_T: "Tm_T I never just hang around" -> I've been known to help people occsionally ;-)
<thoreauputic> osh:  free as in debian
<Tm_T> I never help ] ;=
<Tm_T> osh: free
<Riddell> thoreauputic: who?  me?
<Tm_T> =)
<thoreauputic> Riddell: spaeak of the Devil :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: nothing to you, go away
<Tm_T> ;--P
<Riddell> righty ho, I know my place
* osh thinks kubuntu is a great distro but there are some things that needs to be ironed out. Perhaps my installation is fsck'ed up but I find it annoying that my DVD doesn't work and some other small issues. Perhaps I should get that bugzilla.ubuntu.org-account now... ;-)
<Tm_T> osh: hmm, my dvd:s work very well
<Riddell> osh: what doesn't work about it?
<thoreauputic> Riddell: yes, be suitably humble ;-)
<thoreauputic> Riddell: things like java won't install when you get the filename wrong, and Kubuntu doesn't magically guess it for you ;)
* thoreauputic runs
<Riddell> java is non-free which makes it difficult to package sensibly
<thoreauputic> Riddell: it was a joke at osh's expense, actually :)
<Riddell> well it's an interesting point, we should have a graphical installer that just does the right thing for evil proprietry stuff like java/real/flash
<thoreauputic> Riddell: that would be nice, yeah
<thoreauputic> Riddell: realplay is rubbish anyway, as far as I can tell
<osh> Riddell: The problem with I have with dvd is that kaffeine won't play it but gives an error-msg, okle just refuses to play or say anything, and mplayer crashes. It works well in my old mandrake-installation in my basement so I figure it's got to be a kubuntu issue.
<thoreauputic> Riddell: it only works for about half the formatsit claims to
<Riddell> osh: do you have libdvdcss installed?
<Blissex> osh: perhaps you want to have a look at the versions in the marillat repository. Do a search...
<osh> Riddell: I do. Same version on both machines I believe.
<Riddell> what's the error message from kaffeine
<osh> Riddell: I think I've removed the marillat-repos because of some other error. thoreauputic helped me with that. Let me just reenable them and install kaffeine and I'll tell you the error.
<thoreauputic> osh: i wouldn't if I were you
<osh> thoreauputic: No?
<thoreauputic> osh: the marillat repos are debian repos and cause a lot of conflicts with ubuntu
<thoreauputic> osh: I see it almost daily
<thoreauputic> osh: OK for getting codecs, but disable them afterwards
<thoreauputic> I use xine anyway: works well for me
<osh> thoreauputic: Ok. I'll have that in mind. I think kaffeine is based on xine btw.
<thoreauputic> osh: correct :)
* osh should probably learn how to creata .deb's. Shoudn't be harder than rpm's. 
<thoreauputic> osh: for some reason I find xine-ui is more reliable than totem-xine, kaffeine, or xfmedia, even though they all use the xine backend
<pv> Sad thing that xine-ui frontend is so bad...
<pv> Using X11 as a toolkit is not very nice.
<osh> thoreauputic: Riddell: For some reason things just started to work now. I think. I've got picture and sound running. 
<thoreauputic> pv: it's OK if you get a nice skin (although the menus still suck)
<osh> Thanks for being patient with me.
<Riddell> osh: he he, always the way 
<thoreauputic> osh: glad to hear it's working for you
<osh> Hmm, perhaps I spoke too soon. It's a bit "jumpy". Still. It's a big improvement. I'll see if I can see what's taking so much cpu.
<thoreauputic> osh:  you have dma enabled on the DVD drive?
<osh> thoreauputic: probably not.
<thoreauputic> osh: check that- makes a big difference
<thoreauputic> hdparm
<thoreauputic> like: sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/dvd (or whatever your device is, like /dev/hdc)
<thoreauputic> and put in a an entry for it it /etc/hdparm.conf
<osh> thoreauputic: It worked perfectly. Thanks.
<thoreauputic> osh: great :)
<thoreauputic> osh: make sure you have an entry in /etc/hdparm.conf so it will load on boot
<gdh> Another happy customer :) 
<thoreauputic> we aim to please... *g*
<gdh> thoreauputic: Here's something you might be able to use your magic fix0r powers on :) If I choose 'Administrator mode' in anything in kcontrol, rather than showing me the same controls again, it shows me the information screen "Welcome to the "KDE Control Centre"," with KDE version / hostname / kernel version etc.
<gdh> even happens across reboots :)
<thoreauputic> gdh: known issue (bug) use sudo kcontrol from a terminal
<gdh> Ooh excellent- am glad it's not just a weirdy on my system alone
<thoreauputic> gdh: this is also regularly reported on the mailing list and in #kubuntu
<gdh> you have majik tekn1q ;)
<gdh> I've not been on here much recently and am not subbed to the list.
<gdh> I have enough list mail already...
<gdh> asterisk-users makes sure of that
<Tm_T> hmh, why not "kdesu kcontrol"
<thoreauputic> Tm_T: yes, that would be fine I guess
<Tm_T> I heard sudo causes problems with some fraphical progs
<Tm_T> g
<thoreauputic> Tm_T: k3b in particular, it seems
<thoreauputic> .ICEauthority gets confused
<_stealth> hey guys, anyone know of a nice program to record video for Kubuntu?
<_stealth> something like camtasia studio or fraps
<_stealth> to record ur desktop
<Tm_T> hm
<gdh> damnit someone sent me a link for that recently
<gdh> converts a VNC session to a .swf
<Curalton> there is a program to make a flash animation from the vnc output 
<Curalton> yeh :)
<gdh> http://www.unixuser.org/~euske/vnc2swf/
<gdh> _stealth: So, combine that with KDE's built-in VNC-based 'desktop sharing'
<gdh> and you have a solution :)
<_stealth> interesting
<_stealth> so i would need to recod it from another comp?
<_stealth> or just start a vnc session?
<gdh> Possibly not.. 
<gdh> I think it only connects to the VNC server in watch-only mode
<gdh> krfb shouldn't have a problem with that
<_stealth> could u connect to urself in vnc?
<pv> Why not?
<gdh> The vnc2swf software will be able to, I'm sure. Only KDE's own 'krdc' will likely complain if you try to open localhost:0
<GuS-Arg> Helou!
<osh> what dvd-ripping package would you suggest? dvdrip? acidrip?  drip? I'd like something rather automatic.
<Tm_T> hmh, why servers allow root to connect
<Tm_T> and I mean root users here
<Aladdin--> hi all
<osh> hi
<Aladdin--> Now nothing is as beautiful as a K desk.  I'm home. This Ubuntu project is great.
<Aladdin--> osh, hi dude
<Aladdin--> osh, I got a brand new install o' Kubuntu.
<osh> Aladdin--: Me too. Sort of. =)
<Aladdin--> osh, why sort of?
<osh> I've had it for a few weeks. That's sort of "new" isnt' it?
<Aladdin--> osh, oh ok :)
<Aladdin--> osh, I,ve reinstalled it a couple of time.  laast setup I had an http serveeeer running, cool, with php and mysql and a Mambo CMS.  
<Riddell> Aladdin--: congratulations
* Aladdin-- damn keyboard!
<Aladdin--> Riddell, hi
<Aladdin--> now I'm going to learn Pure-Ftpd. It's got a graphical interface and all the trimmings: ratio, virtual servers, virtual users...
<Aladdin--> but hey, THE thing is mplayer. Playing an ISO file, hehe, cool!
<Aladdin--> OK now anybody:  I got a BUG using Kaffeine.  The process hangs and I have to manually shut it off.  Anyone know about this?
<Tezkah> I think that is a known issue
<osh> Aladdin--: Yep. Known issue.
<Aladdin--> Tezkah, good. any improvment ahead?
<SlicerDicer-> what do you guys use to play DVD's
<osh> Aladdin--: I think adding this and upgrading fixes it. deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main
<Aladdin--> sladen, mplayer
<osh> Aladdin--: Kaffeine.
<Aladdin--> osh, oh OK cool thx alot!
<osh> SlicerDicer-: Kaffeine is what I use for my DVD. I just got it to work a few hours (1-2) ago though. thoreauputic and Riddell helped me with it.
<osh> Is there a GUI-tool for ripping dvd's? I have a lot of Buffy DVD's to rip and don't want to spend a lot of time configuring and doing that kind of job. I just want to slot it in and press "Rip".
<SlicerDicer-> hm well it cant read my dvd
<osh> SlicerDicer-: What's your /dev/dvd linked to and is the player configured to use /dev/dvd?
<Tezkah> arrgh 20kbps
<SlicerDicer-> osh, /dev/cdrom
<osh> SlicerDicer-: and what's /dev/cdrom linked to?
<SlicerDicer-> eh? /dev/cdrom is where the dvd is
<osh> SlicerDicer-: and which of the two questions were you answering? :-)
<SlicerDicer-> I dont know what you wnat
<SlicerDicer-> its reading the dvd and sees it
<SlicerDicer-> thats not the problem
<osh> SlicerDicer-: and you've got libdecss installed?
<SlicerDicer-> The source can't be read.
<SlicerDicer-> Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (Error reading from DVD.)
<x2peistu> who could tell me useful programs for Kubuntu?
<SlicerDicer-> does not exist in synaptic
<x2peistu> like mp3player...........or elsse
<osh> SlicerDicer-: exactly the same error I got. Hang on. I'll check what the decss program is called.
<x2peistu> who could tell me useful programs for Kubuntu?
<x2peistu> like mp3player...........or elsse
<Tezkah> x2peistu: try amaroK for mp3s
<Tezkah> or xmms, if you want something lighter
<osh> SlicerDicer-: perhaps it's the libdvdcss2 or libdvdread3. 
<x2peistu> i want something 3D
<x2peistu> could u help me?
<SlicerDicer-> ok
<Aladdin--> osh, I've applied the updates you mentionned.  The change is phenomenal.  I get 20% cpu use while watching a movie, and nothing @reserved@ to the system.  And it doesn't hang in the memory anymore.  THX alot.  That was a good info.
<SlicerDicer-> nope osh 
<osh> Aladdin--: glad to be of service. =)
* Aladdin-- didn't think u could do so much with a PIII-500
<osh> SlicerDicer-: what's the error?
<SlicerDicer-> screw it I will just play itin my mac lol
<x2peistu> who could tell me useful programs for Kubuntu? like mp3 player (full 3D)
<SlicerDicer-> this is a 64bit computer thats more than likely why
<x2peistu> who could tell me useful programs for Kubuntu? like mp3 player (full 3D)
<osh> SlicerDicer-: Ahh. AMD64? That explains a lot. Then you'll need a chroot.
<x2peistu> pls
<osh> SlicerDicer-: I got it to work on my amd but only through chroot.
<x2peistu> who could tell me useful programs for Kubuntu? like mp3 player (full 3D)
<osh> x2peistu: amaroK isn't good enough for you? 
<x2peistu> nop
<x2peistu> osh: do u got something else for me?
<SlicerDicer-> osh, nah no need for Chroot I will just kludge it
<gdh> x2peistu: If you keep repeating the same question you'll get kicked.
<gdh> What the hell has 3D got to do with an mp3 player, anyway?
<SlicerDicer-> osh, I just dont have the patience right now
<osh> x2peistu: sorry. I don't have the same requirements as you do. If it works it's good enough for me. =)
<x2peistu> i whant that all to be 3d
<osh> SlicerDicer-: Ok. From what I gather it's just that most codecs don't do 64-bit yet.
<SlicerDicer-> osh, I had dvds working in gentoo with full 64bit its possible :)
<SlicerDicer-> osh, its .mov and .wmv that I have a hell of a time with
<osh> SlicerDicer-: I can imagine. The chroot I had to do to play avi/mpeg/wmv things. I just assumed that dvd's were the same.
<SlicerDicer-> osh, nah I had mpg working I just did not bother with wmv or mov those were the only 2 busted
<osh> SlicerDicer-: I had some mpegs working. Not all of them oddly enough. And no avi's. On this 32-bit machine it works though.
<Tezkah> okay I am going back to KDE
<Tezkah> I miss it too much
<SlicerDicer-> hmm strange osh 
<mikl> kde is your friend
<Tezkah> oh Plastik
<Tezkah> how I've missed you
<mez> hmm
<mez> why do my apps like, Firefox look soooo crappy under KDE
<osh> mez: gtk depenancies
<mez> so how do i fix them
<mez> they look sucky
<mez> I got told
<mez> Install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt and Gaim will look normal w00t.gif 
<osh> theme firefox or rebuild it and send to kubuntu.org. ;-)
<mez> but that didnt work
<_Church_Of_Foame> anyone know how to delete a file with .<filename>?
<mez> osh, mind if I PM you?
<mez> query *
<osh> _Church_Of_Foame: rm .filename
<_Church_Of_Foame> ok
<osh> mez: Why not take it in the channel. Perhaps someone else can help too?
<mez> well
<mez> I was going to send you a screenshot of what I mean by it looks crap
<_Church_Of_Foame> it won't remove it because it's a directory any other options?
<osh> mez: Ok. Send it. I do think I've seen it though. I use firefox too and it looks "gnomish".
<mez> It doesnt even look gnomish
<osh> _Church_Of_Foame: then try rm -r .filename
<mez> it looks like it's just... built... crappily
<_Church_Of_Foame> ok thanx
<osh> _Church_Of_Foame: but that's deleting a directory.
<mez> sending osh
<mez> accept
<mikl> is it just me, or is http://www.konversation.org/ not working?
<osh> Hmm, doesn't seem to work. perhaps my firewall is too strict...
<gdh> DCC CHAT? How quaint :)
<osh> I don't feel like opening that up though. Isnt' there a pastebin or something that can be used to show screenshots?
<mez> *Shrugs*
* mez shoves it in the www folder
<osh> mikl: I can't get it either.
<mez> http://mezzle.info/snapshot6.jpg
<osh> mez: what am I looking for?
<osh> mez: looks similar to my firefox...
<mez> look at the difference between konqueror and firefox...
<mez> oh god
<mez> you mean I'm stuck with it looking that crappy :(
<osh> I think so. Unless you can put a theme on firefox. There something called plastik-something that's quite good they say.
<osh> I assume that this is how a gtk-app looks under kde.
<mez> I thought they'd at least look a LITTLE better
* mez found the plastik theme for FF
<mez> erm
<mez> quick Q
<mez> how do i install verdana etc etc fonts
<osh> sorry, can't help you there.
<mez> nvm, found help in #ubuntu
<phxguy> can someone help me with my icons. None of them display for some reason
<phxguy> can't anybody help me out?
<ilbahr> what do you need ph
<phxguy> none of my icons are showing up anywhere.... not even in my kicker panel
<ilbahr> sorry do not know what could cause that
<phxguy> whats wierd is if i open konqueror as root the icons are there
<phxguy> so i think it may be a permissions issue but then i checked the permission on the icons folders and it seems okay
<ilbahr> you should not see icons on desktop but in task bar you should
<ilbahr> try adding new user and log in with this user name
<ilbahr> then copy the directory ./kde it might just be a mistake when the default was copied from etc
<Tezkah> ryan@averatux:~$ touch /dev/genitalia
<Tezkah> touch: cannot touch `/dev/genitalia': Permission denied
<Tezkah> =\
<Jeezis> Tezkah: don't you just hate it when that happens =P
<osh> I can't install transcode. Anyone got an idea on how to fix that?
<osh> Actually I couldn't care less about transcode but I need it for the dvdrip-package. ;-)
<phxguy> how do i enable root login from kdm?
<gdh> osh: you need the marillat deb repositories
<gdh> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main
<gdh> add the 'testing' and 'stable' ones too :)
<osh> I've tried with and without the marillat repos but it won't install anyway. 
<gdh> since some packages aren't in all 3
<osh> I've got stable/unstable/testing in sources.list.
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<phxguy> anybody???
<gdh> phxguy: You don't. Get over it.
<phxguy> gdh think again
<gdh> just use 'sudo' when you need to run a command with root privs
<phxguy> ive had it enabled before
<osh> gdh: Any help appreciated.
<osh> phxguy: why would you want root to be able to login?
<phxguy> i just dont remeber where i did it at
<phxguy> because my usual login is screwed up
<phxguy> and i need to do some things under root
<gdh> osh: Hm. I see what you mean... libavcodeccvs uninstallable.
<gdh> osh: this is directlly because marillat's for Debian not ubuntu :/
<osh> phxguy: why not do a normal login from ctrl-alt-f1 and fix it from there?
<gdh> libc6 version dependency of 2.3.2.ds1-21 not 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 etc.
<phxguy> well as I said my usual login is hosed
<osh> phxguy: Sorry, I didn't mean normal login, I meant root login from ctrl-alt-f1
<osh> gdh: is there a way to fix it. I'd really like to be able to use dvdrip.
<osh> phxguy: you should be able to do that.
<phxguy> I see im gonna get nowhere
<gdh> osh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=548&page=3
<uniq> phxguy: reboot and pass init=/bin/sh to the kernel. do your root stuff and fix your account. (make sure your account is in the admin group (check: 'id username' add: 'adduser username admin')
<gdh> I googled for 'transcode ubuntu' :)
* osh seems to have annoyed phxguy away.
<uniq> gah.. he left.
<gdh> osh: Eek I wouldn't want to follow that.. it's reccomending to install a debian libc6 :/
<gdh> osh: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#dvdrip
<osh> gdh: Ok. I won't
<kay> Can anybody help me cure my keyboard layout on Breezy?
<kay> It seems utterly broken now
<kay> It is e.g. like alt is no longer a meta key
<kay> And tab seems to be a key with no name?!
<lonewolff> does anyone know what cause i/o errors when burning dvd's in k3b? i have managed to ruin 3 discs today and only write 2 sucessfully
<gdh> kay: Few of us are mad enough to use breezy yet :)
<kay> well, i am
<kay> it runs quite ok now, except KDE being incomplete and Xorg breaks keys
<kay> And I needed a lot of handword to get Xorg to run at all
<_Church_Of_Foame> where would the error messages for wine be located?
<mez_> osh, you still here?
<gdh> Mez: Where's "perr" in the UK?
<gdh> gosh, must've been a personal question :)
<lonewolff> gdh: ive never heard of that, sure its the correct spelling?
<gdh> lonewolff:  (~mez@82-36-228-130.cable.ubr01.perr.blueyonder.co.uk)
<gdh> couldn't think of a name that could be shortened to 'perr'
<lonewolff> me either ...
<lonewolff> gdh: perr.blueyonder.co.uk appears to be bradford area, but that weird
* lonewolff just ruined another dvd
<transgress> HOW?
<transgress> err
<transgress> how?
<lonewolff> trying to wrote dvd with k3b have done 3 successfully and the last 4 have given me an i/o error
<transgress> hmm
<transgress> sucks
<transgress> i have had good luck with it so far
<lonewolff> well everything was fine earlier
<lonewolff> but i dont know whats going on now
<lonewolff> its always when it gets to the same part as well, on more tha one different file
<lonewolff> just over the 3gb mark and it dies
<lonewolff> im gonna try a different make of disc
<gdh> lonewolff: can you not get k3b to show you the verbose output from 'cdrecord'?
<gdh> that might give a better clue than "didn't work"
<gdh> most of the problem with these things is they're just pretty frontends to shove an .iso into cdrecord 
<gdh> so there's no real integration at all
<lonewolff> gdh: i am just trying another brand of disc atm to check its not the cheap discs
#kubuntu 2005-06-05
<lonewolff> if this fails i will write the iso with cdrecord from cammand line and see what happens
<gdh> do enable '-v' if/when you do
<lonewolff> gdh: noted
<lonewolff> gdh: thanx for the info, but its looking like the packard bell dvd-r's are just crap, tried a different brand and it workeds
<gdh> LOL packard bell? I could've told you that :)
<lonewolff> they were going cheap, and now i know why
<gdh> <nod>
<lonewolff> needless to say i will not be purchasing those again
<gdh> a pc world/dixons/currys special?
<lonewolff> indeed
<lonewolff> 5gbpfor 10 discs in cases lol, couldnt resist
<gdh> urrg - the only 50-CD spindle I bought from Currys started to dissolve after about a year
<lonewolff> hehe
<gdh> lonewolff: for media, http://www.svp.co.uk . sign up to their newsletter, they do 99p shipping weekends regularly
<lonewolff> yeah, i usually buy online, nice silver discs lol, but i was passing and it looked like a good deal
<lonewolff> gdh: the silvertopped dvd-r's and dvd-rw's are what i usually get from them, they are very very good
<lonewolff> i have never had one fail on me
<gdh> =)
* lonewolff orders some more
<error403> ARGH
* lonewolff goes to bed
<lonewolff> night all
<osh> g'nite
<uniq> nite.
<uniq> i'll call it a day too.. nite.
<dsx> anyone able to help with a few newbie kubuntu questions?
<reagleBRKLN> i'm trying to get around bug https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8923
<reagleBRKLN> but `apt-build --reinstall install libtunepimp-bin` gives me an error about size mismatch?
<reagleBRKLN> back
<reagleBRKLN> if i make drives dma via http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#probnodma will it persist across a reboot?
<muntyan> Hi guys. I have a problem with gamin (?) - in kdevelop new files/folders are not shown in File Selector. I've had such a problem in debian when somehow installed gamin; then I just switched back to fam. So, does someone know what to do?
* reagleBRKLN doesn't use gamin
<CowBrain> hey can someone tell me what the command is to install a .deb pkg for skype
<CowBrain> dpkg isnt it?
<reagleBRKLN> dpkg -i skype_blah.deb
<muntyan> reagleBRKLN: i wanted to uninstall it, but aptitude says million kde packages depend on it
<CowBrain> thanks
* reagleBRKLN has it installed too...
<muntyan> oh
<reagleBRKLN> doesn't even know what it is though
<muntyan> i can just install fam?
<muntyan> gamin is something that does what fam does, somehow (this is all i know)
<reagleBRKLN> yea, it has many deps, and switching out one core for another is tricky... if forced, i manually install the alternate .deb (fam) and dpkg --purge the other (gaiman), but that's risking a lot
<muntyan> oh yeah
<muntyan> now i at least have working kde :)
<muntyan> but in worst case i'll have an excuse to go back to debian :)
<DaveQB> anyone use umbrello ?
<yahalom> anyone know how i can get a boot screen?
<DaveQB> www.bootsplash.org
<kakalto> you guys seen oneko?
<kakalto> I like oneko
<yahalom> DaveQB, thanx
<DaveQB> np
<transgress> anyone have problems with kopete not receiving aim messages?
<DaveQB> nope
<DaveQB> sorry
<transgress> bleh
<transgress> k
<transgress> hey would anyone care to send me a message on aim to see if i receive it?
<transgress> my sn is effofffcc
<transgress> nm i got it
<x2peistu> hey how could i install(get)games for Kubuntu?
<x2peistu> plz i need some help........:(
<dewey> apt-get install kde-games
<dewey> gnome-games also
<x2peistu> k
<x2peistu> thanks
<x2peistu>  didn t worked
<x2peistu> the first one didn t worked
<DaveQB> need more info then "it didnt work" 
<dewey> any error messages?
<dewey> x2peistu: do that as root from a terminal
<x2peistu> Reading package lists... Done
<x2peistu> Building dependency tree... Done
<x2peistu> E: Couldn't find package kde-games
<DaveQB> open up kynaptic and for a search for it, gives a list and will show the correct name 
<DaveQB> "...and do a ..."
<DaveQB> I meant
<dewey> hey NothingButYou 
<NothingButYou> later, I've got work
<dewey> later maybe
<_jesse> was there some recent bug fixes to cure that "Konqueror crashing all the time" bug?  All of the sudden it stopped crashing after my latest apt-get upgrade.
<DaveQB> hmmm dunno, mine has always been fine, but only installed Kubuntu bout a mth ago
<esher> hi
<esher> my mozilla-firefox wont start
<esher> any idea ?
<DaveQB> run "strace mozilla-firefox"  
<DaveQB> might help with the debugging
<DaveQB> and/or move ~/.mozilla/firefox  folder some else (or just rename) and try again
<esher> thx
<DaveQB> np
<x2PEiSTU> is anyone from romania here???
<kisain> anyone know anything about wine errors?
<Dsx> anyone able to help with a guidedog/port fowarding problem?
<NothingButYou> hmm that splashy thing should be in the default Kubuntu installation
<x2PEiSTU> i have no ideea how to install q3arena .....could anyone help me?
<bdmp> I want to add some firefox extensions, but apparently there was a mistake in updating the version number in the ubuntu packages, so you have to do a work around.  I was directed to the bug page and to comment #3 which is "Setting general.useragent.vendorSub to 1.0.4 in about:config seems to let me
<bdmp> access addons.mozilla.org
<bdmp> " but I don't know what it means.  Can someone give me a hand?
* ilbahr is away: I'm away
<Riddell> bdmp: you'd be better asking in #ubuntu since Kubuntu uses Konqueror but I would guess it means type about:config into the address bar and scroll down until you find that setting
<Riddell> and people call Konqueror's user interface complex
<Riddell> (it is)
<othernoob> how do i uninstall gnome and only gnome (and the related progs that were installed when i installed gnome via apt-get) ?
<me> hello, can anyone help me with installing latest kubuntu packages of koffice beta?
<me> I cannot add the url to repositories :(
<me> the url is: ftp://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/kde/unstable/koffice-1.4-beta1/kubuntu
<me> how do I install koffice from there?
<uniq> hang on.
<uniq> a sec
<me> sure, thanks
<uniq> deb ftp://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/kde/unstable/koffice-1.4-beta1/kubuntu ./
<uniq> try that.
<me> bash: deb: command not found
<uniq> ahh..
<me> :(
<uniq> sudo kedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<uniq> and add that line to the bottom.
<me> with deb in front of it?
<uniq> yes.
<me> ok, now update?
<uniq> yes.
<othernoob> uniq: would you know how to uninstall gnome and the progs it installed during installation ?
<uniq> othernoob: yes. just a second and i'll find an url for you
<me> uniq: so I forced that version with synaptic and now fetching packages, thank you very much!
<othernoob> thanks
<uniq> othernoob: you could remove 'libgnome2-0' that would remove most of the gnome-stuff i think.
<uniq> can't find the walkthrough i was thinking of right now.
<othernoob> uniq would it only remove the stuff that was installed ?
<uniq> that was installed? 
<uniq> it will remove most gnome-stuff.
<uniq> 'sudo apt-get -s remove libgnome2-0' and you'll simulate what it does.
<uniq> that'll show you what packages are to be removed.
<uniq> and you can always install them later.. if you're missing someting.
<bdmp> RIddell: thanks.  Don't all you use firefox though?  I have kde so when they explain things in #ubuntu it can get difficult because the steps are different.
<othernoob> uniq: thanks, 
<uniq> no problem.
<uniq> you could also have a look at debfoster.
<uniq> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24403
<bdmp> Riddell: Thanks again.  It worked.
<me> I isntalled the latest koffice beta and now have this error and apps koffivce won't start: 
<me> kword
<me> koffice (lib kofficecore): ERROR: Couldn't find the native MimeType in kword's d                           esktop file. Check your installation !
<_yoyo_> hello everybody :D
<me> does someone have a clue on this?
<_yoyo_> nop sorry i am a newbie
<_yoyo_> is there someone ???
<uniq> i'm here.
<_yoyo_> hi
<pointwood> oops, my menu bar left me :( how do I get it back?
<_yoyo_> i cant acceed to my hard disk :'( please help me
<uniq> pointwood: ctrl+m
<uniq> _yoyo_: explain more in detail.
<pointwood> uniq: that doesn't seem to do anything
<uniq> pointwood: which program did you loose your menubar? 
<_yoyo_> when I clik on my hard disk it says me impossible to mount it
<pointwood> I mean the KDE menu/taskbar thing
<uniq> pointwood: ahh.. that's not hte menubar :)
<pointwood> sorry :)
<pointwood> what is that called then?
<uniq> depends on what you've lost.
<uniq> the whole panel?
<pointwood> yes
<uniq> does alt+f2 work?  
<pointwood> yes
<uniq> type 'kicker' into the run command box.. and press enter.
<_yoyo_> i am gotta eat good bye ;)
<pointwood> ahhh
<pointwood> thx
<uniq> no problem.
<pointwood> I have never quite figured out what the different things were called
<pointwood> now I know at least one :)
<tiglionabbit> how do I make it launch firefox instead of konqueror when i hit hyperlinks?
<spektr> Hi! Why isn't there a source directory at http://kubuntu.org/hoary-updates/main/ ? Where do I get the sources for kubuntu-specific updates (e.g. kaffeine)?
<spektr> Wait, the sources are on the server; But "deb-src http://kubuntu.org hoary-updates main" does not work, because there is no source directory. What is the correct deb-src line for sources.list?
<lonewolff> afternoon all
<spektr> hmm... "deb-src http://kubuntu.org hoary-updates/main/binary-i386/" seems to work. Hope this is the right thing...
<DaveQB> anyone using Umbrello in here ?
<uniq> not me.
<uniq> spektr: it's easier to just get the source by hand.. from http://kubuntu.org/pool/ - it's not setup to swupport deb-src. 
<spektr> uniq: thanks, i already found it. But deb-src seems to work with the url I wrote above. (the last slash seems to be essential, without it aptitude update complains)
<uniq> i'm suprised if you get the source with that url.
<uniq> no.. actually.. the srouce.gz is there.
<uniq> nevermind me.
<uniq> riddell: did you get my message about knetworkconf ubuntu6? 
<Riddell> uniq: oh yes, busy going hoary kde 3.4.1 just now but I'll try and take a look at it today
<Riddell> keep poking me
<uniq> great :)
<uniq> it just a cleanup of ubuntu5.. which was a mess.
<uniq> and amarok won't compile with the fixes i got from svn. :/ 
<uniq> some weirdness with libraries or something.
<ToutPT|ppc|fr> hoy
* hussam is away: I'm busy. Will be back later.
<Tm_T> good evening
<x2PEiSTU> need help.... how can i get Corel Draw for Kde???
<x2PEiSTU> what is the name?
<Bizzeh> why, when i told kubuntu install to install ONLY to my blank partition, and NOT to touch my MBR, to install the boot record to the partition... did it erase my partition table, mbr and install on all the disk
<x2PEiSTU> need help.... how can i get Corel Draw for Kde???pls............
<NothingButYou> x2PEiSTU: you can't.. or at least I don't know anything different from Photoshop to run
<NothingButYou> Bizzeh: for me it does not erase it...
<x2PEiSTU> or some kind of Corel Draw..........
<NothingButYou> Gimp + Inkscape maybe?
<Bizzeh> it also doesnt pick up my wifi card
<NothingButYou> Bizzeh - doesn't KWIFIManager helps? I don't know ... :)
<Bizzeh> on install
<NothingButYou> after install does it work?
<Bizzeh> well, i cant install without network
<Bizzeh> cos bits are missing
<Bizzeh> and
<Bizzeh> it didnt write a new mbr for me
<Bizzeh> just killed old one
<Bizzeh> couldnt boot shit
<error403> :O
<NothingButYou> mm.. I've noticed a problem with the MBR too with an old machine
<Bizzeh> this is a relitivly new machine
<Bizzeh> only reason i not gone back to gentoo is cos i cant be bothered with all the compilation
<NothingButYou> is it an RAID ? :)or just a normal system?
<NothingButYou> with IDE HDD?
<Bizzeh> normal
<Bizzeh> PATA
<NothingButYou> and what's the type of the / partition?
<Bizzeh> efs2
<DaveQB> whats the best way to sunmit a "bug" with a Kubuntu pckage ?
<NothingButYou> strange... 
<Bizzeh> or e2fs, depending on what you wanna call it
<NothingButYou> have no idea..
<DaveQB> its a KDE package, but it seems its only the Kubuntu package thats in error 
<Bizzeh> i wanna dual boot kubuntu and win32
<Bizzeh> with wi32 as first os
<NothingButYou> well the you should rewrite the MBR
<NothingButYou> with grub
<NothingButYou> if you aren't using another boot MGR
<Bizzeh> well, what i would like to do is have a partition at the end of the drive, and have grub on a floppy disk
<NothingButYou> mmm... 
<Bizzeh> so, no floppy, windows, floppy, linux
<NothingButYou> I haven't done that but... well if you log in to Kubuntu somehow you may write the boot sector to the floppy
<NothingButYou> but that's a strange way to dual boot :) or let's say hard
<NothingButYou> :)
<_ubuntu> Any ideas how I could get sound working on a mac mini?
<apollo2011> I am trying to edit the Samba configuration in KControl and whenever I use Administrator Mode and enter my user password, it just goes back to the blue start page.  I was able to edit the configuration before.
<NothingButYou> it happens for me too
<NothingButYou> I've killed kdesud and it works maybe.. if not, try logging in as root
<apollo2011> I can't log in  as root
<NothingButYou> you should edit /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc   AllowRootLogin=true
<NothingButYou> to be able.. and create a root pass "sudo passwd"
<NothingButYou> :)
<apollo2011> are you even using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<apollo2011> oh
<NothingButYou> Kubuntu
<apollo2011> ok
<amiroff> I cannot change the icon for folder mime type. Can anyone help me? I can change other mime-type icons though
<apollo2011> I just thought since you were suggesting to login as root and there is no root in ubuntu but with the mod u suggested, it will work...
<apollo2011> ill be back...
<NothingButYou> I can't amiroff 
<amiroff> NothingButYou: sorry?
<NothingButYou> I can't help :)
<amiroff> oh :)
<NothingButYou> although I can try..
<NothingButYou> brb
<amiroff> I suppose it's some  wired permission or something
<amiroff> ok :)
<NothingButYou> and how is that done hmm...
<amiroff> you normally right click to folder
<amiroff> then click on the mime type icon
<amiroff> and select another one
<marco> c' qualche italiano?
<NothingButYou> am..
<amiroff> that works per folder, but not generally for a mime-type here
<NothingButYou> amiroff: I just did that from the Control Center
<amiroff> NothingButYou: click on the Edit file type button after right clicking -> properties
<amiroff> that works too
<NothingButYou> amiroff: It works for the global Folder Icon
<NothingButYou> do you want this as a result?
<NothingButYou> or just for a specific folder?
<NothingButYou> apollo2011: succeed?
<amiroff> global folder icon
<apollo2011> NothingButYou: I added a root password but didn't mod that file yet but now I can't open any program that requires a password.  It never comes up with the box to enter and just sits there.  so no more kynaptic etc
<amiroff> I don't need per icon
<NothingButYou> apollo2011: "killall kdesud"
<NothingButYou> amiroff: for me it works if you go to the Control Center > File Associations
<apollo2011> ok. I did that...then what>
<NothingButYou> inode>folder
<NothingButYou> well I've just changed the icon and it works
<NothingButYou> apollo2011: well try using kynaptic or.. smth root
<NothingButYou> isn't it workin?
<apollo2011> ???
<apollo2011> everything is fucked up now
<amiroff> NothingButYou: trying ...
<apollo2011> kynaptic doesn't do anything
<spity> hi
<amiroff> NothingButYou: thank you, it worked after doing from control center
<NothingButYou> ok :) have fun
<amiroff> does not work from file properties -> mime type
<spity> what means that g++ is broken in breezy, does that mean that 3.4 is broken also?
<agnes> hey all. I have a problem with kynaptic: Everytime I go to "commit", the commit window doesn't have the "OK" and "Close" buttons until I resize it
<NothingButYou> use Synaptic if that bothers you :) 
<NothingButYou> for me it's the same :}
<Tm_T> why not use apt without gui? ;)
<NothingButYou> haha :) 
<Tm_T> I rarely open kynaptic/synaptic
<NothingButYou> I'm a GUIstic person :)
<Tm_T> mostly when I look how them works
<NothingButYou> apollo2011: success?
<apollo2011> looks like it
<apollo2011> now after a relogin the box comes up like it is supposed to...
<apollo2011> don't know what the heck happened.
<NothingButYou> it's a bug.. happens for me too
<apollo2011> and I also found that the workgroup was set wrong so now I can view my other Windows pcs
<apollo2011> just need to see now if they can see me :-P
<NothingButYou> :}
<Tm_T> hope not
<apollo2011> doesn't look like they can see me but Windows is stupid so probably if I reboot later it will see it
<NothingButYou> shit happens :}
<Tm_T> "your Kubuntu is infected by MS!!1" ;)
<NothingButYou> windows too :p
<NothingButYou> format c: ? :)
<Tm_T> \o/
<NothingButYou> Tm_T, today I've made a bootsplash for Splashy, specially for Kubuntu. Where can I publish it ?
<Tm_T> kde-look.org
<Tm_T> hmm, why you ask it from me?
<NothingButYou> you may know :)
<Tm_T> =)
<NothingButYou> I've already done that :)
<Tm_T> heh
<NothingButYou> 60 % good.. :P
<Tm_T> and you can advertise it in forum maybe ;)
<NothingButYou> mm I'll think about that :P I'm not a forum-man :}
<aciDHead> hi
<NothingButYou> hi
<spity> is here anyone doing kde packages for ubuntu?
<Tm_T> some
<Tm_T> I think \sh has something to do with it ;p
<Tm_T> but go ahead and ask
<spity> i have a question regarding the useability of g++ in ubuntu
<Bizzeh> hey, whats the general kde config thing for kde/
<NothingButYou> Control Center?
<spity> i tried to compile KDE CVS with g++-3.4 and g++4.0.1 and both produce some funky code it seems
<spity> Bizzeh: kcontrol
<Bizzeh> ty
<Tm_T> =)
<aciDHead> has someone here a webcam running under kubuntu ?
<Tm_T> spity: heh, topic?
<spity> yeah, well, i thought g++-3.4 is safe
<Tm_T> I dunno about it
<NothingButYou> maybe the problem is with KDE ?
<Tm_T> spity: CVS? you used svn?
<aciDHead> hm..
<aciDHead> i think not ?
<Bizzeh> can i change screen res via kcontrol?
<NothingButYou> aciDHead: I have not
<NothingButYou> Bizzeh: to some extent
<Tm_T> spity: use svn to get latest sources and try again
<NothingButYou> Bizzeh: Peripherals > Monitor...
<spity> Tm_T: oh well, of course i meant, SVN, i've been with KDE for far too long, that CVS got under my skin :)
<Tm_T> heh
<andrewski> a/s/l check
<spity> Tm_T: i hope you consider trunk from today's mornin fresh enough :-P
<andrewski> 16/f/new orleans
<Tm_T> spity: yup
<Tm_T> spity: looks like I have problems when building koffice =)
<Bizzeh> how do i enabled restricted apt's?
<Bizzeh> like kdevelop?
<Tm_T> aerh, ok, this aint working
<spity> Tm_T: could you be more specific?
<NothingButYou> Bizzeh: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the lines with universe multiverse if that's what you mean
<Tm_T> spity: find: ./lib/kofficeui/.libs/libkofficeui.la: No such file or directory
<Bizzeh> ty
<spity> Tm_T: hmm, well i suppose it really doesn't exist so try 'cd ./lib/kofficeui && make libkofficeui.la'
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> heh, no help
<Tm_T> make: *** No rule to make target `libkofficeui.la'.  Stop.
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> ok, let's try this again from beginning
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> maybe it compile now...
<Tm_T> _maybe_
<Tm_T> tons of warnings =)
<Tm_T> well, its svn so that's what I expect
<aciDHead> ioctl: VIDIOC_G_STD(std=0xb727e550b7cde19c [PAL_G,PAL_H,PAL_I,PAL_K,PAL_M,NTSC_M_JP,?,?,SECAM_B,SECAM_G,SECAM_H,SECAM_L,?ATSC_8_VSB,ATSC_16_VSB,(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null),(null)] ): Das Argument ist ungltig
<aciDHead> ioctl: VIDIOC_S_CTRL(id=9963777;value=0): Das Argument ist ungltig
<aciDHead> ioctl: VIDIOC_S_STD(std=0x0 [] ): Das Argument ist ungltig
<aciDHead> sorry..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<aciDHead> is there an v4l channel somewhere ???
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> dunno
<NothingButYou> aciDHead: try google maybe :)
<aciDHead> i spend a whole day to get my f...king webcam to work and nothing happens..
<aciDHead> still no picture.. 
<aciDHead> argl..
<NothingButYou> cunno..
<NothingButYou> *dunno
<mikl> aciDHead: patience, young grasshopper ;)
<aciDHead> mikl: patience ???? ahhhhhhhhhhh
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> aciDHead: what kind of webcam?
<aciDHead> its a noname cam, but there is a module for it
<aciDHead> everything gets loaded correctly at startup
<aciDHead> you can see things changing on cat /dev/video0
<aciDHead> and when i start an webcam proggi or xawtv nothing happens then errors
<lonewolff> does anyone know the status of tv out using ati mobility m7 cards? i cant see anything about tvout on the supported hardware pages
<mikl> how do you install a specific package-version (ie. not the newest one)?
<NothingButYou> mikl: the only think I can think of is donwload the needed .deb and "dpkg -i selected.deb"
<mikl> hmm, sometimes I wonder why I opted to go for breezy right away :(
<NothingButYou> bad .. bad.. :}
<Tm_T> nasty
<Tm_T> looks like my digi/webcam doesn't support linux :/
<aciDHead> :)
<Tm_T> yeah, too expensive
<Tm_T> like, 40e
<aciDHead> lol
<Tm_T> maybe I should buy common webcam
<mikl> siiiiigh, kaffeine is teh crap
<Tm_T> it is, use Kplayer or others
<aciDHead> me too
<mikl> segfaults galore
<mikl> do _not_ use breezy yet ;)
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> use it! ] ;=
<NothingButYou> I've used it until it broke KDE :P
<Tm_T> haha
* aciDHead ist weg: Away at the moment
<Tm_T> oh, it compiled finally =)
<NothingButYou> Cheers!
<NothingButYou> :}
<Livingstone__> is there already a debianized fix for kopete?
<Tm_T> yes?
<Tm_T> Livingstone__: topic ;)
<Livingstone__> ops
<Livingstone__> thx
<Tm_T> np
<Tm_T> it helped?
* aciDHead ist zurck.
<Tm_T> "ok"
<weedar> I read there is no default root password, but how do I su or login as root then?
<Tm_T> sudo su
<Tm_T> and use your password
<Tm_T> or sudo dash
<Tm_T> or sudo bash
<Tm_T> or hwatever you like
<weedar> ah, thanks. I had actually been trying to login with another password out of old habit :)
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> but you can enable root account
<weedar> oh?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> and after that, edit your sudoers list
<Joopie> hey why is Kynaptic sometimes crash when i run it ?
<Tm_T> because all are allowed to do sudo by default
<Joopie> its just loading in the taskbar, but then it disapear
<Tm_T> Joopie: hmm, because nothing's perfect? ;)
<weedar> but how do I enable a root account? I've never had to do that before
<Joopie> i need to run kynaptic 2x to run it
<Tm_T> weedar: sudo passwd root
<Joopie> Tm_T: so im not the only one with this kynaptic bug ?
<weedar> ah, many thanks
<Tm_T> Joopie: I don't think so, but I don't use kynaptic so I don't know for sure
<Joopie> what do you use? synaptic ?
* mrmanic is away (going offline)
<weedar> Is there any reason to use kynaptic instead of synaptic?
<Joopie> i dunno
<Joopie> they both do the same job
<Joopie> kynaptic use the KDE look, synaptic has GNOME look
<Tm_T> and apt is the tool
<Tm_T> so why not use it directly
<NothingButYou> Synaptic has more options
<Joopie> but kynaptic is in develop state, and has some bugs
<Tm_T> and it's only gui
<Tm_T> :/
<weedar> the information at http://www.kubuntu.org/documentation.php#add-universe is wrong
<NothingButYou> but it's beautiful :P
<Tm_T> no it's not
<weedar> Well, it says "From the menu select System->Repositories. The Software Sources dialog is displayed." but there is no menu-option called System, only Settings
<weedar> In the next step it says to click "Edit", but there is no Edit button
<NothingButYou> yes it's Settings :)
<weedar> So I figured what to do, but it's quite an obvious error
<Joopie> if u are talking about kynaptic, then u must add the universe Repositories manually
<weedar> No I'm following the example and using synaptic
<Joopie> alright
<Tm_T> hmh
<Tm_T> why you use synaptic?
<Tm_T> it's easier to use nano
<weedar> I just wanted to follow the instructions
<Tm_T> :/
<NothingButYou> hahaha :)
<NothingButYou> Tm_T everybody has preferences...
<Tm_T> huoh
<Tm_T> sigh
<NothingButYou> lamers are us :))
<NothingButYou> or smth like that 
<Tm_T> hey really, it's way easier just to use nano
<Joopie> yeah: sudo nano /etc/apt/source.list
<NothingButYou> mm... Synaptic - Four clicks
<NothingButYou> nano 2 clicks, and about 6-7 keystrokes :)
<Joopie> hmm cut/paste my line, then remove 2x the #
<Joopie> hah
<Joopie> pwned :P
<Tm_T> NothingButYou: nano need some clicks?
<NothingButYou> to open a console and to close it :P
<Tm_T> I have it always open
<Tm_T> x10
<NothingButYou> you have it :))))))
<Tm_T> or something
<N17R0> hmm someone stole my nickname
<Tm_T> it was... ME! ] ;=
<NI7R0> it was u ?
<NothingButYou> get 'im, get 'im!
<NI7R0> please drop it :P
<Tm_T> no it wasn't me
<Tm_T> ubt if you registered your nick, you have no trouble
<Tm_T> so it's up to you
<NI7R0> well when i use N17R0 it says this is a registered nick
<NI7R0> i forgot to register it
<Tm_T> then it's your mistake
<NI7R0> now someone funny reged it before i could reg it
<thoreauputic> NI7R0: change your nick: someone beat you to it, too bad
<weedar> I just installed Kubuntu and try to run Kaffeine for the first time. Get some errors about win32 codecs and libdvdcss. Should I dl these manually or are they available as packages?
<NI7R0> hmm ill haxor it back then :P
<thoreauputic> weedar: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<weedar> thanks
<Tm_T> hi othernoob 
<othernoob> hi Tm_T
<othernoob> Tm_T i've installed gnome last night because of a prog that requires it, but heh, the prog isn't worth having gnome installed, so how do i uninstall all the progs that were installed last night ?
<Tm_T> hmm, uninstall that specific package, then use deborphan to detect unneeded packages
<gdh> othernoob: once you're happy with the list that deborphan brings, you can use this to remove them in one swoop:  deborphan | xargs apt-get -y remove
<Tm_T> noooo
<Tm_T> too easy ;p
<gdh> :))
<gdh> indeed, just add --purge for complete peace of mind =)
<NI7R0> hmm where is the help/admin channel ?
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> of what
<NI7R0> for this server
<gdh> er, #freenode ?
<NI7R0> ahh thx
<Tm_T> http://freenode.net/freenode_and_irc.shtml
<pixelmonkey> does anyone here use Skype and know if you can make Skype use your KDE style/theme?
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> I have skype
<aciDHead> doesnt it ?
<aciDHead> me too
<NothingButYou> it does it by default
<Tm_T> but I don't use it =)
<pixelmonkey> hmm...
<Tm_T> oh yes it does
<pixelmonkey> hmm, strange
<NothingButYou> if you mean the icons.. they can't be changed :)
<pixelmonkey> for me it uses some very bland windows-esh theme
<pixelmonkey> whereas everything else in KDE is plastik
<NothingButYou> hm
<NothingButYou> :}
<pixelmonkey> can you open up qtconfig and tell me what you see listed as the "GUI style"?
<Curalton> i have plastik there, but on a debian system
<othernoob> Tm_T so i just do a sudo apt-get remove libgnome2-0 ?
<pixelmonkey> Curalton, yea, see, for me none of my kde themes show up
<Tm_T> othernoob: ...for example yes
<othernoob> and then deborphan ?
<othernoob> will it cause any probs with the progs that were installed by kubuntu ?
<Curalton> pixelmonkey: check the library paths
<pixelmonkey> Curalton, strangely enough, I tried adding /usr/lib/kde3/plugins to the library path, but qtconfig "forgets" when I restart it
<Curalton> did you save it? 
<Curalton> from the file menu
<pixelmonkey> Curalton, I see this in console stdout when I save the path: QSettings::sync: filename is null/empty
<pixelmonkey> and it still forgets of course :)
<pixelmonkey> strange stuff
<Curalton> oh, no idea :S
<pixelmonkey> unfortunately I don't know much about QT
<Curalton> a ~/.qt/ directory exists?
<Curalton> thats where it should safe the path
<pixelmonkey> Curalton, yea, it exists... it's empty, however
<Curalton> at least qtrc should be there
<Curalton> hmm, write permissions exits?
<othernoob> Tm_T how'd i use deborphan ? 
<Tm_T> othernoob: just say "deborphan"
<Tm_T> and it gives a list to you
<Tm_T> then use apt-get remove --purge or whatever
<othernoob> says command not found..
<Tm_T> ehm, install it then
<othernoob> Tm_T thanks :)
<Tm_T> np :)
<pixelmonkey> Curalton, hey thanks
<pixelmonkey> Curalton, for some reason, my .qt directory was owned by root
<Tm_T> 0wnz
<Tm_T> ...
* Tm_T kicks Tm_Ts ass
<Curalton> pixelmonkey: :)
<swierzyuser> czesc
<swierzyuser> czy ktos mi moze powiedziec dlaczego nie ma ikon na pulpicie - smietnika, home i systemu ? tak jak to powinno standardowo byc w kde?
<Tm_T> kan you speak english please?
<Tm_T> can even =)
<swierzyuser> why in my desktop no icond home, trash, system ? :)
<Tm_T> they're disabled as default
<Tm_T> there is a way to enable then
<Tm_T> them
<swierzyuser> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37385   -  this my question
<Tm_T> well well well
<Tm_T> you have to edit few files
<swierzyuser> what files?
<swierzyuser> pls help
<Tm_T> ~/Desktop/ ;)
<Tm_T> check from there
<Tm_T> you'll find the way to enable trash
<Tm_T> and it's easy to add home icon
<Tm_T> swierzyuser: you got it?
<Tm_T> haha
<NothingButYou> he created a desktop file to drop the connection
<NothingButYou> :}
<Tm_T> NothingButYou: I think so too =)
<yahalom> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release
<yahalom> Err http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary-extras/restricted Packages
<yahalom>   403 Forbidden
<yahalom> Can someone explain this to me plz?
<NothingButYou> change the repos...
<NothingButYou> Good night
<yahalom> to what?
<yahalom> nice
<yahalom> ok got it
<sbcl3> quick question: to add repositories to kynaptic, the only way to do that is to edit /etc/apt/sources.list, right?
<aciDHead> yes
<sbcl3> oh; another question; can I switch from gnome [ubuntu]  to kde [kubuntu]  without a whole other install?
<aciDHead> is there a source for the 2.6.11 modules as .deb package ??
<sbcl3> do i just add the kde packages on synaptic?
<gdh> aciDHead: the modules are contained in the linux-image-2.6.11-1-[N] 86 package...
<gdh> sbcl3: install 'kubuntu-desktop'
<gdh> that's a giant metapackage which will bring in everything Kubuntu includes by default
<sbcl3> gdh: when i reboot will i go into kde? if so, how can i go back to gnome?
<gdh> sbcl3: No idea, never done it. I expect you can select which session type you want from the login manager
<gdh> sbcl3: That is to say, you can have KDE + GNOME on the same system simultaneously :)
<aciDHead> gdh:  thanks..
<aciDHead> gdh:  is it true that the 2.6.11 can't start X
<gdh> aciDHead: No idea :)
<gdh> aciDHead: I can't imagine why that would the the case
<aciDHead> gdh: in channel ubuntu-de they say so..
<sbcl3> kernel 2.6.11?
<gdh> Any more info? anybody filed an official bugreport with detail yet? :)
<aciDHead> gdh: no sorry..
<gdh> 'it doesn't work' doesn't help anyone least of all the people experiencing the fault :)
<aciDHead> brb
<anna> Evening
<psn> hi anna 
<Tm_T> hullo
<Tm_T> hmh, looks like I can't play mov files
<apollo2011> I added the universe repository and I am wondering if I add the openoffice.org 2.0 Beta packages. Will that affec the currently installed 1.1.3
<gdh> No, you can have both
<apollo2011> ok thx
<Tm_T> damn, some mov files is playing nicely, some have terrible noise
<mrmanic> so true
<Tm_T> :/
<gdh> Tm_T: Just buy a Mac and be done ;)
<Tm_T> nope, wine or other and quicktime player ;p
<Curalton> you can use xine or mplayer with some modified .dlls in /usr/lib/win32/
<Curalton> thats how i play .movs
<rexykik> can anyone around help me?
<rexykik> just need to know how to format a brand new hard drive, a slave, so that i can use it to transfer files to
#kubuntu 2006-05-29
<nixternal> what ip is your laptop?
<Prak> 192.168.0.4
<Prak> i set it to 192.168.0.3
<nixternal> you don't want to use an ip though that is in the dhcp range
<nixternal> set it to .101
<Prak> ok
<nixternal> just for testing now
<Prak> ok
<Prak> done
<Prak> restart the connection?
<nixternal> you set gateway and subnet alo?
<nixternal> click on advanced
<nixternal> in the manul ip config area
<Prak> ok
<nixternal> need to set gateway to 192.168.0.1 and subnet to 255.255.255.0
<Prak> what ip address should i put in for broadcast?
<nixternal> 192.168.0.255
<Prak> is the netmask equivalent as the subnet?
<nixternal> yes
<Prak> ok
<nixternal> 255.255.255.0 usually
<Prak> done
<nixternal> save it and restart it
<Prak> still no internet
<nixternal> ping 192.168.0.1
<Prak> like i can't connect to a website
<Prak> ok
<nixternal> does it timeout or give you ms
<Prak> timeout
<nixternal> wtf
<nixternal> it should be working right now
<Prak> it's timing out right now
<Prak> in the attached devices of the router, it says the pc is connected to the router
<nixternal> it does?
<Prak> yes
<nixternal> that is odd...says it is connected...but you can't ping the rouer
<nixternal> does it show the computers ip address in the rouer?
<Prak> yes
<nixternal> and you can't ping 192.168.0.1
<Prak> yes
<Prak> i cannot ping 192.168.0.1
<nixternal> does the rouer have a tool that you can ping from the router to the pc?
<Prak> not too sure
<Prak> does yours have one?
<Prak> doesn't look like it can
<nixternal> mine does...but i use a cisco pix501
<nixternal> not your doesn't...im looking at the manual for your router
<nixternal> wow i can type tongiht
<Prak> ok
<corey> is it ok for my wireless interface to be detected as eth1?
<GazzaK> erm, if I were to close the main panel, how can I recover it?
<nixternal> yes corey
<nixternal> mine is eth1 on mine also
<corey> it changed from wlan0 to eth1 when i upgraded
<nixternal> as long as it still works i guess ;)
<corey> i just gotta remember how to get it so network-manager can access it
<nixternal> Prak: type > route
<nixternal> what do you get?
<Prak> ok
<yoss> hi there
<Prak> a table
<Prak> ?
<nixternal> hehe...does it show destination ip / gateway / mask and so on?
<Prak> yes
<nixternal> 192.168.0.1
<Prak> it's in the default destination
<nixternal> ok
<GPLGeek> So both on my ATI and Nvidia system the livecd does not go into X
<GPLGeek> why is that the prefered way to install then since most people have ATI or Nvidia?
<nixternal> Prak: ping 192.168.0.101 from your laptop
<Prak> response time is 1ms
<nixternal> what
<nixternal> omg
<nixternal> you can ping it from the laptop
<Prak> yes
<nixternal> wth
<Prak> is it slow?
<Prak> i can't tell
<nixternal> no
<nixternal> that is what it should be
<nixternal> that is a good connection
<nixternal> this is retarded...im missing something here
<nixternal> the linux box is on the network
<nixternal> but you can't ping the router
<Prak> that's right
<nixternal> from the laptop >   ping 192.168.0.1
<Prak> ok
<Prak> got a response time of 1 ms
<nixternal> ok
<nixternal> from the linux box > ping 192.168.0.3 ???is that the laptop ip??? just ping the laptop from linux
<Prak> ok
<Prak> timed out
<nixternal> wth
<nixternal> so it can receive..but it can't send
<nixternal> unplug the linux box and then from the laptop > ping 192.168.0.101
<Prak> laptop timed out when it tried to ping pc
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> i thought it worked
<nixternal> this is what i would do
<Prak> unplug the ethernet cable from the linux box?
<Prak> and then disable my network card on laptop?
* nixternal would unplug the pc....take it to the tallest building around....and throw it over ;)
* Prak says ok...
<nixternal> nah..i was gonna have you test the ip...but you said the laptop couldn't ping the pc
<nixternal> ping 192.168.0.101 from the laptop says it timesout then correct?
<Prak> yes
<nixternal> i thought you got a 1ms ping from the laptop to the pc b4?
<Prak> no
<Prak> 1ms ping from laptop to router
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> ok from the linux box lets try something else here
<Prak> ok
<nixternal> > lspci | grep Eth
<Prak> ok
<Prak> my ethernet card is in there
<nixternal> it shows the Dlink card correct
<nixternal> good
<Prak> yes
<nixternal> > lsmod | grep mii
<Prak> ok
<Prak> it says sundance
<nixternal> perfect
<Prak> mii 5888 l sundance
<MetaMorfoziS> good night all [kshutdown @ 20min] 
<nixternal> nite MetaMorfoziS
<nixternal> > sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Prak> nothing shows up
<EvilIdler> Try something wild; try 'dhclient eth1'
<nixternal> it shows up eth0 everywhere
<Prak> command not found
<nixternal> > dhclient eth0
<nixternal> sudo dhclient eth0
<Prak> command not found
<Prak> ok
<EvilIdler> Use tab-completion on the dhcl-command
<EvilIdler> Try both eth0 and eth1 specifically. I've seen eth0 being skipped before :/
<r0xz> what do those three collums meen in iftop?
<Prak> typo on command: on dhclient eth0 and dhclient eth1, permission denied
<r0xz> i mean, they all have a different measurement for the speef, and there's no logic i can see
<EvilIdler> Do it with sudo
<Prak> ok
<nixternal> sudo dhclient eth0
<Prak> doing it now
<nixternal> sudo dhclient eth1
<Prak> sudo dhclient eth0 is not responding
<Prak> i.e. timing out
<nixternal> what about eth1
<Prak> no such device
<nixternal> i figured that already...cuz we have it listed on eth0 doing ifconfig
<nixternal> ok
<EvilIdler> Then we know the system is really aware of the card on eth0, but the driver just isn't playing nice today
<Prak> it never played nice
<EvilIdler> It looked as if it was just playing hard to get, though ;)
* nixternal thinks maybe ipv6
<nixternal> try to get it to stop from booting maybe
<nixternal> you gotta rename the file though
<nixternal> lets try that
<Prak> ok
<Prak> how?
<Prak> i'm using live cd right now
<Prak> should i install the os first?
<nixternal> ahhh
<EvilIdler> Was this a Sundance/DFE-550 card?
<nixternal> ya..cuz in order to disable ipv6 you would have to reboot after making a change
<Prak> yes
<nixternal> dfe-530txs
<EvilIdler> That's what I have on my LAN server..it's actually using the Rhine driver
<EvilIdler> via-rhine
<nixternal> really
<EvilIdler> Yep
<nixternal> odd
<EvilIdler> VERY odd
<nixternal> since d-link website says to use the sundance driver
<nixternal> for hte dfe-530txs
<EvilIdler> http://www.scyld.com/ethercard_drivers.html
<nixternal> plus all the issues with this card, are from like 2002 and what not...and all the drivers available are for the 2.2 and 2.4 kernel
<nixternal> hmmm....i wonder what the difference is between the TX and the TXS
<Search4Lancer> silly question: how do I change my login/root password?
<nixternal> sudo passwd root
<Prak> think you go to privacy and securities in system settings
<Search4Lancer> thanks
<nixternal> np
<Prak> should i install kubuntu rc on my pc anyway?
<Prak> and then fix problem later?
<Prak> and change the script of how my pc boots?
<RogueJediX> Does anyone have problems with playing video files encoded with h.264 or X264?
<EvilIdler> I played Elephants Dream just fine on Breezy
<RogueJediX> EvilIdler: What with? mplayer, xine or something else?
<EvilIdler> RogueJediX: All of the above
<EvilIdler> MPlayer, Xine, VLC
<corey> can someone help me, i upgraded to dapper and now network-manager wont show my wireless device
<RogueJediX> EvilIdler: Crud. I can't get those files to play for me. Everything just hangs
<EvilIdler> RogueJediX: I'm not sure what libraries I have, but I do have the w32codecs.
<nixternal> Prak: > sudo ifconfig -a
<Prak> ok
<RogueJediX> EvilIdler: My puter is 1.2 Ghz with 256 MB RAM and GeForce2 MX 400 card. You think it's too weak?
<nixternal> Prak: > dmesg | grep eth0
<Prak> ok
<dmb062082> HEY, If I were to install kubuntu now, leaving a spare partition for a windows os to install at  a later date, will i have to re configure grub or another loader?
<dmb062082> thanks in advance
<EvilIdler> RogueJediX: I'm not sure. The CPU is the only real limit, as there probably isn't any h.264 hardware acceleration to speak of here, either
<Prak> what should i see
<Prak> ?
<nixternal> what do you see?
<RogueJediX> EvilIdler: Dang. Well, I guess I'll keep fiddling around. Thanks anyway
<Sergi0> dmb062082: yes, windows deletes the bootloader, its not to hard to reset the grub loader. maybe there is a forum topic on this
<Prak> eth0 timing out and no ip address
<nixternal> ok
<EvilIdler> RogueJediX: Actually, VLC plain crashes. I'm using wxvlc as a frontend, and it's fine then
<nixternal> Prak: > dmesg | grep eth0
<dmb062082> So it would be easier to just install the windows os 1st, then kubuntu with grub eh?
<Prak> ok
<nixternal> anything you see that might be important...that sticks out as good or bad?
<dmb062082> Ive used debian for some time, but never bothered to dual boot
<trpr42> dmb062082: i think that is your only option if you want windows to reside somewhere on the drive.. it wants the start of the drive
<Prak> it's trying to connect to an ipv6 router instead of ipv4 router?
<Prak> could that be a clue?
<dmb062082> alrighty thanks
<Sergi0> dmb062082: that would be the easy way, but works perfect yes
<nixternal> mine says that too...but with that card, it has been an issue in the past
<nixternal> Prak: > sudo modprobe via-rhine
<Prak> ok
<nixternal> try that...see if the via-rhine driver will work..cuz it should be on the system already
<Prak> and then (i don't see anything)
<Prak> ?
<nixternal> ok
<nixternal> good
<nixternal> Prak: > lspci
<nixternal> see what it says now
<nixternal> gah
<EvilIdler> Prak: No response is a good sign :)
<nixternal> dmesg | grep eth0
<nixternal> ya..that means the driver loaded
<Prak> should i be seeing a via-rhine?
<nixternal> i would think so
<nixternal> i just brain farted
<Prak> i don't see it after typing lspci
<nixternal> lspci says that same thing right?
<Prak> yes
<nixternal> lsmod | grep mii
<Prak> it says via_rhine, sundance drivers loaded
<nixternal> k
<nixternal> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Prak> ok
<Prak> no response
<nixternal> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nixternal> ping 192.168.0.1
<Prak> timeout
<nixternal> argh
<nixternal> ping localhost
<Prak> it can ping itself
<EvilIdler> Try removing both drivers, perhaps?
<nixternal> ok
<Prak> ok
<Prak> how?
<EvilIdler> sudo rmmod via-rhine sundance
<Prak> and then
<Prak> ?
<EvilIdler> Then 'sudo modprobe via-rhine', try restarting network, removing it if it fails and trying sundance
<nixternal> ok..im back
<nixternal> had to goto potty ;D
<EvilIdler> I'm out of useless ideas, anyway :P
<nixternal> me too
<EvilIdler> Strange if both those drivers loaded without complaint, though
<nixternal> once you do the rmmod prak...then do the > sudo modprobe via-rhine
<nixternal> then
<stevekl> Gosh dernit
<nixternal> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<stevekl> I come home from the resturaunt and my monitor (CRT) was still on the whole time
<stevekl> Is setting a screen saver in kcontrol not enough?
<nixternal> hehe...the cat was using the pc while  you were out
<EvilIdler> stevekl: Optical mouse on an uneven surface can stop it
<EvilIdler> Carpet bad :)
<Prak> have to reboot pc
<Prak> cd froze on me
<nixternal> great
<nixternal> another driver to try if via-rhine doesn't work is > sudo modprobe rt18139
<nixternal> that bad boy works with everything
<EvilIdler> The Mr. Muscle of network drivers
<Prak> ok
<stevekl> EvilIdler: oh
<stevekl> dern.
<EvilIdler> stevekl: I notice the mouse dancing across the screen if I leave it on the carpet
<stevekl> If KDE were not running (say I didn't have X running) wouldn't linux automaticaly turn the display off?
<EvilIdler> stevekl: Laidback computer setup involving a couch ;)
<stevekl> My desk is pressboard door (you heard me)
<stevekl> it's pretty even
<EvilIdler> Yes, the console mode is pretty good at switching off every half hour
* nixternal shuts off monitor by habit when i leave the pc area
<EvilIdler> Same here. I don't trust software.
<nixternal> lol... me either
<EvilIdler> My finger, on the other hand..
<nixternal> plus screensaver timers and power timers = cpu usage ;)
<nixternal> i need all the cpu i can get
<nixternal> i need all the monitor i can get too
<stevekl> Yeah I set my screen saver to 1 minute and it's definently not triggering
<stevekl> i'm sure my mouse isn't moving
<EvilIdler> I just know my monitors waste a lot of electricity, so it's a bit cheaper to definitely switch them off
<stevekl> hmmmmmmmm
<nixternal> i gave my nice 19" wide screen to my mom and took her old 15" viewsonic to fix...it works great..but i hate 1024x768...that is so 1998
<nixternal> i haven't even tried a screen saver
<EvilIdler> I play shooters in 1024x768, but my desktop is 1600x1200
<nixternal> thats why on release night i am going to remove windows from my main system and load of the kubuntu...removing winblows for good
<EvilIdler> Mmm
<Prak> rt18139 not found
<EvilIdler> I'm not sure what to call my main system. I have three computers sharing all sorts of resources.
<nahoj> r det bara mitt swaputrymme som alrig anvnds?
<nahoj> aldrig***
<nixternal> sure
<EvilIdler> nahoj: Nah, it's normal if you're not playing 3D games
<stevekl> I'm just getting really tired of ubuntu I think
<nixternal> EvilIdler: did i miss something there?
<stevekl> I mean things like this should already just work out of the box, you know?
<EvilIdler> nixternal: Yeah, my leet linguistic skills :P
<nixternal> you are right stevekl
<nixternal> ahhh cuz i can't even read english half the time
<nixternal> ;D
<nahoj> EvilIdler, ok, btw, sorry about the swedish.. I thought I was in #ubuntu-se....
<nixternal> lol
* nahoj needs some kaffeine
<EvilIdler> nixternal: English is no problem - I've done the equivalent of dist-upgrading my native language :P
<stevekl> I wish I could try out OSX
<nixternal> i have lived my whole life in the US...i still don't understand the language ;)
<EvilIdler> nahoj: Someone is bound to understand you somewhere most of the time ;)
<stevekl> Don't have the hardware neccessary
<Prak> should i install the os anyway and then figure the network stuff out?
<nixternal> i did better in spanish in high school then i did in english
<stevekl> nixternal: Huh sorry I couldn't make that out
<nahoj> EvilIdler, I guess u are Swedish?
<EvilIdler> nahoj: Nope.
<EvilIdler> I play one on IRC sometimes, though.
<nixternal> i am swedish..to an extent...but i never learned the language
<nixternal> hahahah EvilIdler
<nahoj> EvilIdler, so howcome u know swe?
<EvilIdler> I can fool them, because they're speaking SMS themselves :P
<nixternal> i live close to the largest swedish community inthe united states too
<EvilIdler> nahoj: I live real close by ;)
<nahoj> norway? =p
<EvilIdler> Yup
<nahoj> thought so
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> right up the street ;D
<EvilIdler> Swedish and Danish is no problem
<Prak> i take that as an yes
<nixternal> Prak: try installing it...you might get lucky and it works from install...if not we can still work on it
<EvilIdler> We've got an unusual number of Swedish people working here, too
<Prak> ok
<nixternal> lol Prak...im rolling a cigar
<nahoj> i once convinced a whole pack of men from norway i was too... talked too them for about half an hour before i dropped the truth...
<EvilIdler> I grew up with Swedish TV, more or less :P
<nahoj> oslo?
<EvilIdler> I was chatting with three Irishmen, a Canadian and a Swede once, and the Swede forgot to switch to English. Took me five minutes before I realised why the others didn't understand anything :P
<EvilIdler> Yep
<EvilIdler> A view of the fjord, from my cave on the mountain :)
<nahoj> EvilIdler, u also have polarbears walking the streets?
<EvilIdler> nahoj: Of course! It's 30 below here all year.
<nahoj> ahh... the same as sweden...
<EvilIdler> Well, not really. I'm sweating like a very sweaty hog.
<nahoj> it's funny what other countries sometimes seem to belive...
<EvilIdler> Hehe. Californianianians crossing the border to Canada look like they're about to climb Mount Everest :P
<nahoj> hehe...
<Prak> brb, going for a snack while it's installing
<EvilIdler> I think the one bug stopping me from upgrading to Dapper has been found - something in udev, most likely
<EvilIdler> I'll wait till Wednesday, though.
<EvilIdler> Still some really similar bugs open
<nahoj> i think i found a bug yesterday... when installing on two different computers, only one of them had swedish in the menues an so on....
<EvilIdler> Yeah, some German people had the same problem
<nahoj> so it's a known bug then?
<EvilIdler> It's known that there are several problems with translations in KDE
<nahoj> i don't have to try to reproduce it?
<EvilIdler> You could try having a look at the bug database and see if they've got one specifically for Swedish
<Sergi0> i had the same isue with language
<EvilIdler> I found some translations missing that really shouldn't be
<EvilIdler> Some programs haven't changed at all since last Breezy
<nahoj> is dapper truly ready?
<EvilIdler> 3.5.2 for Breezy is not far back in time, so Dapper shouldn't suddenly drop ten translations
<EvilIdler> If they fix the open major bugs it will be :)
<EvilIdler> Only two or three criticals from what I can see
<EvilIdler> Two criticals (unconfirmed/need info) and a few major ones: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-6.06
<h3sp4wn> The lastest version of fglrx fixes quite a major bug for me (and they are considering including it)
<EvilIdler> I'd say that's important enough that they should
<EvilIdler> Ouch, a confirmed memory leak in update manager
<h3sp4wn> (well the bug involves never being able to shutdown cleanly)
<EvilIdler> I had a bug with never being able to log in cleanly on an earlier Ubuntu release. That was pretty major :/
<h3sp4wn> I hate having to download open office all the time when I never use it (but its a dep of kubuntu desktop)
<EvilIdler> Remove kubuntu-desktop, then
<h3sp4wn> But then if packages are added to it then I won't get them (which I may want / need)
<EvilIdler> Make a wish that they consider it optional, then
<h3sp4wn> It just a big file thats all and seems to be getting changed daily
<EvilIdler> Wish being the lowest rated bug report ;)
<h3sp4wn> They won't do it
<EvilIdler> Yeah, it's about time to make it a little modular
<EvilIdler> A package for each of the programs, libraries and locale data
<jii> something broken in dappers mount command? i am trying to mount smbfs and dmesg gives error: smbfs: mount_data version 1919251317 is not supported
<jii> whereis smbmoutn
<h3sp4wn> I still don't know why the firefox-locales are a dep of the kdelanguage-uk thing
<EvilIdler> I'm mounting fine on a server with Dapper
<EvilIdler> h3sp4wn: OK, that's a bit odd
<h3sp4wn> mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb to be exact (I don't have the repo version of firefox installed)
<jii> maybe i am missing smbfs package
<jii> thats it
<EvilIdler> There are also a few language-related packages that contain only directories. Not sure why.
<h3sp4wn> jii: If you are doing unix to unix shfs is very good
<crimsun> h3sp4wn: OO.o and e-c are the two sets of packages that /will/ continue to change, because they're mandated by the sabdfl
<crimsun> and what the boss wants, the boss gets.
<EvilIdler> h3sp4wn: Yeah, perhaps it's best to uninstall until release-day.
<h3sp4wn> what is the sabdfl
<EvilIdler> I'm glad I haven't got metered net :)
<crimsun> h3sp4wn: the guy who founded Ubuntu, Mark Shuttleworth.
<EvilIdler> BDFL=benevolent dictator for life
<imbrandon> sabdfl == mark shuttleworth
<h3sp4wn> what's the sa stand for ?
<EvilIdler> Somewhat arrogant?
<EvilIdler> Super admin?
<NthDegree> super user = root
<imbrandon> NthDegree, and where did that come from ?
<NthDegree> sa = stupidly arrogant :p
<RadiantFire> ?
<RadiantFire> thats mean
<EvilIdler> Self-appointed, it is
<NthDegree> my ever symlinked head :p
<EvilIdler> Self-appointed benevolent dictator for life
<RadiantFire> fun times
<imbrandon> NthDegree, and i wouldent think the guy that started Ubuntu stupidly anthything ;)
<NthDegree> i know that, it's called a bad joke
<imbrandon> ;)
<RadiantFire> fun times
<imbrandon> brb dinner time ;)
<EvilIdler> I've had some of my best moments in UI design when thinking stupid
<_james> i just did the dapper upgrade... and now a lot of things are not working, the most important of which is sound
<RadiantFire> roflmao
<RadiantFire> UI design is for losers
<RadiantFire> real people just stick buttons randomly in places
<EvilIdler> Yeah, UI design would lead to things like desktop environments and graphical interfaces.
<RadiantFire> :-)
<crimsun> _james: see the topic of #ubuntu-sound-help, and tell me thurl
<crimsun> the url, rather
<imbrandon> RadiantFire, sounds like your one of the MS IE7 teams influences ;) j/k
<Prak> nixternal: which drivers have we tried?
<RadiantFire> lol
<EvilIdler> Prak: Which ones haven't you tried?
<_james> crimsun: what did u just tell me to do?
<RadiantFire> wouldn't that be the new office, where the toolbars will randomly rearrange themselves for no good reason?
<crimsun> _james: join #ubuntu-sound-help, read the topic, follow the directions, and tell me the url
<EvilIdler> RadiantFire: They already do in Visual Studio :/
<RadiantFire> ew?
<imbrandon> lol no idea , the new office
<RadiantFire> actually, I'm kind of curious to see IE7 beta
<RadiantFire> but I have no desire to boot into windows to test it
<EvilIdler> RadiantFire: That's a bug of sorts here, though. WinXP is dying on that box :P
<imbrandon> RadiantFire, it SUCKS, honestly
<_james> crimsun: ok, i am in there, but  there is noone  there
<RadiantFire> imbrandon: any redeaming qualities whatsoever?
<crimsun> _james: read the topic
<RadiantFire> i'm sure it must have something worthwhile
<EvilIdler> IE7 is probably like someone miming a description of a real browser :/
<imbrandon> RadiantFire, i dont have that much against IE , honestly, not trying to troll but IE 7 sucks BAD , but lets take this to #kubuntu-offtopic
<NthDegree> bug #1
<_james> crimsun: i know i am slow, but what topic?
<NthDegree> :p
<EvilIdler> Anyone know what packages I need to actually compile KDE themes that aren't packaged?
<NthDegree> EvilIdler won't apt-get help you there
<crimsun> _james: ``lspci -v && lsmod && cat /proc/asound/cards && tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat && amixer''
<NthDegree> there must be a few sources in universe and then the dependencies d/l with them
<crimsun> _james: paste the output onto pastebin, not in here
<EvilIdler> NthDegree: I don't know what dev-packages contain some headers they need to be compiled :/
<_james> crimsun: is  that something i need to enter in the command line?
<crimsun> _james: yes
<NthDegree> EvilIdler source packages wont those get the dependencies you need
<_james> crimsun: should i paste it ALL in the pastebin? it is quite lengthy
<NthDegree> _james tis what pastebin is for :)
<EvilIdler> NthDegree: They're not source packages. They're tarballs from KDE Look.
<NthDegree> oh lol
<EvilIdler> NthDegree: No debianised dependency files at all.
<EvilIdler> They all ask for kdecoration.h
<EvilIdler> (And related files)
<NthDegree> ah
<EvilIdler> I was pretty sure installing kdevelop3 already gave me the whole #!, but no such luck
<NthDegree> EvilIdler the best way is to compile KDE from source I think
<EvilIdler> I'm not doing that to try two themes ;)
<EvilIdler> None of the themes I've downloaded so far has a bloody readme file, either :/
<_james> crimsun: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/743837
<EvilIdler> There's a configure script, which passes its tests, then a makefile that asks for things the configure scripts conveniently ignored
<NthDegree> lol
<NthDegree> i get that a lot
<crimsun> _james: amixer set 'Headphone Jack Sense' off
<NthDegree> isn't that known as dependency hell :)
<EvilIdler> Nah, dependency hell is when two packages rely on eachother
<EvilIdler> One can't be installed without the other being present, of course :)
<_james> crimsun: what do i do about that?
<crimsun> _james: I just gave you a command to paste into your Konsole
<EvilIdler> This is just shoddy documentation
<NthDegree> i'll be getting a lot of dependency hell when i'm setting up my 3rd OS
<_james> crimsun: sorry, i see that now
<NthDegree> i want an OS to be used to virtualise winblows
<NthDegree> since it can't be trusted i need a good jail
<EvilIdler> NthDegree: For extra levels of fun, run Windows in VMware, then coLinux in that. Try Win4Lin inside that to run another Windows :)
<EvilIdler> NthDegree: And play DOSbox there.
<NthDegree> lmfao
<NthDegree> i only have 1GB ram
<EvilIdler> I'm going to have to try that someday.
<_james> crimsun: still no sound
<NthDegree> EvilIdler:  I did windows with smoothwall in VMWare and linux networked to it :)
<crimsun> _james: yeah, 'PCM' is muted and set to 0 level.
<EvilIdler> NthDegree: That's a start :)
<_james> crimsun: and how do i change that? lol
<crimsun> _james: use the volume control in your tray or whatever
<NthDegree> still VMWare sucks ass for keeping linux stable, hence why i'll be using a dedicated distro for jailing the windows
<_james> crimsun: i have the volume in the tray all the up
<crimsun> _james: for 'PCM'?
<crimsun> _james: did you unmute it?
<_james> crim, sorry, what is PCM? and i have nothing muted as far as i know
<crimsun> sigh
<_james> crimsun: see above
<crimsun> amixer set 'PCM' on && amixer set 'PCM' 80%
<EvilIdler> NthDegree: I've found Win4Lin great for jailing a development environment.
<EvilIdler> NthDegree: When Windows crashed (it only supported 98 when I tried it), it started right back up in four seconds
<NthDegree> EvilIdler:  Is that what you install in linux to virtualise windows?
<_james> crimsun: that worked, but i still have no idea what PCM is lol
<NthDegree> EvilIdler: is it free? :|
<EvilIdler> NthDegree: Yeah, it makes Windows a program running under Linux. Not quite the extreme method VMware uses, but not quite like Wine either.
<EvilIdler> NthDegree: Free trials only, but a relatively cheap license
<NthDegree> doh lol
* NthDegree can get serials for VMWare hehehehe
<EvilIdler> You could try to re-download trials :P
<NthDegree> PIRACY is NOT a crime, please accept it :P
<_james> ok i finally see PCM
<_james> geesh
<EvilIdler> A virtual Windows installation would remain fairly stable, since you're just installing the tools you need. Take a snapshot of the image for backup.
<crazy_penguin> night all. sleep well! :)
<EvilIdler> I've got to try the latest VMware and W4L demos again and see how fast they are.
<EvilIdler> W4L ran like native apps and VMware like melting wax last time I tried them
<synergy> ok
<NthDegree> VMWare is rubbish
<synergy> i just installed
<synergy> is there anything i need to upgrade
<NthDegree> it's free of charge right now but cr@p
<EvilIdler> A P90 with 32 megs of memory ran W95 in Win4Lin just fine :=)
<synergy> using 5.10
<EvilIdler> Very minimal X setup, of course.
<NthDegree> lol
<EvilIdler> synergy: Run Adept from the System menu, get updates, do a full upgrade
<NthDegree> well i will be using a minimal OS for the jail
<EvilIdler> NthDegree: Win4Lin is based on a SCO product called Merge. Only good software they've produced, too ;)
<synergy> evildler system update wizard?
<EvilIdler> Hmm..Linux with UsermodeLinux running a VMware session of XP running coLinux with W4L?
<NthDegree> EvilIdler: is there any free virtualisation software that can do windows
<EvilIdler> synergy: Yeah, I guess thart works, too
<EvilIdler> NthDegree: Err..I think Bochs could do Win 3.11 :P
<synergy> kk
<synergy> hope this thing works
<synergy> lol
<EvilIdler> Actually, someone managed to get Win 98 running in a later version
<NthDegree> http://bochs.sourceforge.net/ EvilIdler have a read (works with NT/2000/XP)
<EvilIdler> NthDegree: Yeah, I expected as much
<imbrandon> qemu will run nt/2k/xp also , and vmware
<NthDegree> qemu?
<EvilIdler> That's the holy trinity of virtualisation, yes
<imbrandon> EvilIdler, i run 2 instances of windows at native speeds under linux in vmware ;)
<EvilIdler> imbrandon: Neat. What CPU?
<imbrandon> EvilIdler, actualy Xen is the holy trenity
<imbrandon> EvilIdler, on that particular box celeron 1.2 ghz
<NthDegree> Xen is awful
<imbrandon> Xen is a god, as long as you have the hardware support ;)
<EvilIdler> OK, so we have Xen in-kernel virtualisation, qemu/bochs/VMware in the middle, and Win4Lin/Wine
<EvilIdler> Like 256 processors to offload it to?
<NthDegree> Xen is evil wouldn't work with SuSE
<imbrandon> heh or a macbook pro core duo ;)
<EvilIdler> Hehe
<EvilIdler> Should try VMware on this P4, then.
<imbrandon> NthDegree, xen's kernel wouldent work with suse ?
<trinni> hallo everyone
<imbrandon> hello
<trinni> have probs while installing dapper i386. installation is stall at "preparing amarok" since minutes. anyone can help? i am a first-timer
<imbrandon> EvilIdler, win4lin, wine, crossover, cedega, winex ;)
<EvilIdler> imbrandon: Well, the last 4 are quadruplets ;)
<imbrandon> trinni, how long ?
<trinni> imbrandon: oh bout 10 mins now
<Prak> is nixternal here?
<trinni> it stands still at 30% - hdd-led is on
<imbrandon> EvilIdler, actualy not they all use same codebase but are diffrent forks, they just contrib to each other once in a while
<trinni> but cant hear hdd--only my cpucooler...
<EvilIdler> imbrandon: Close enough relatives, at least
<EvilIdler> Oh, and there's PEAR, too
<imbrandon> trinni, give it a little longer, if still nothing restart the install
<trinni> imbrandon: how long would you wait approx- 30 mins?
<EvilIdler> Waiting for the x86 version of that to show up :)
<NthDegree> i want a virtualiser because i don't trust windows
<imbrandon> yea pearpc ( powerpc g3/g4/and soon g5 )
<EvilIdler> I have a virtualiser in an external box..
<EvilIdler> Some may refer to it as 'another PC'
<imbrandon> NthDegree, just use qemu you will find the most support for it or vmware
<imbrandon> EvilIdler, x86 pearpc ? pearpc is to emulate ppc not x86 , thats what it was designed for
<Prak> what kind of drivers for d-link dfe-530txs ethernet card are out there?
<EvilIdler> imbrandon: Well, I mean something along those lines meant to emulate the x86 macs specifically. Apple keep doing things to avoid use of their OS on non-Apple hardware ;)
<imbrandon> Prak, google ?
<NthDegree> imbrandon:  i'm a AMD64 user will that affect things
<omega> Does anyone know which package contains the Luxi font?
<imbrandon> NthDegree, then definately qemu / vmware , in that order
<Prak> other than sundance and via-rhine?
<imbrandon> omega .......
<imbrandon> brandon@voyager:~$ sudo apt-cache search luxi
<imbrandon> xfonts-scalable - scalable fonts for X
<imbrandon> t1-xfree86-nonfree - non-free Postscript Type 1 fonts from XFree86
<imbrandon> ttf-xfree86-nonfree - non-free TrueType fonts from XFree86
<EvilIdler> Time to watch the Latest Doctor Who before I collapse into bed again.
<EvilIdler> G'night
<imbrandon> Prak, those are probbly the only two foss ones , what do you mean? why not use one of those ?
<imbrandon> gnight EvilIdlerZZZ
<omega> imbrandon: Did you have to enter your password before doing that?
<Prak> i can't get my internet working
<imbrandon> omega, yes
<omega> Don't you find that annoying?
<imbrandon> i take annoying over security ( sudo runs commands over root ) but you can change that behaveure with visudo
<omega> visudo hmm
<imbrandon> man visudo
<omega> I am reading that now.
<imbrandon> i wouldent reoment turning off the pasword check for sudo though, it makes your box very vunerable to attack
<omega> I know. But my box isn't connected to the internet.
<imbrandon> ?
<nixternal`food> Prak: you got everything installed?
<Prak> yes
<omega> Is there any way besides running as root to get around constantly having to enter my password if I want to run adept?
<nixternal> stock install?? did you mess with the network at all?
<imbrandon> omega, no and thats NOT a good idea
<imbrandon> ( running as root )
<Prak> haven't messed with the network yet
<nixternal> ok
<imbrandon> ubuntu is not designed to be used as root
<nixternal> here is what i want to try first
<Prak> reconfigured the network ip stuff manually
<omega> But I install loads of software all the time.
<nixternal> Prak: >  sudo mv /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/net/ipv6/ipv6.ko /lib/modules$(uname -r)/kernel/net/ipv6/ipv6.ko.bak
<nixternal> there is a space in between the ipv6.ko and the /lib/modoules...
<NthDegree> omega there is
<NthDegree> you can check the box "keep password"
<omega> Where can I do that?
<NthDegree> when you run adept
<omega> I can't.
<NthDegree> you may have to change some settings but it can be done
<Prak> and then?
<omega> What should I search for if I want to learn how to do that?
<nixternal> Prak: >   sudo depmod -a
<imbrandon> omega, adept
<nixternal> Prak: >  reboot
<NthDegree> omega i have no clue but you need to change some settings to have the root password cached
<Prak> reboot the os?
<nixternal> yes
<Prak> ok
<nixternal> that is going to disable ipv6 from starting up and sending a message to the router
<omega> And you wouldn't happen to know where you read that, by any chance? It would be most helpful if you would. Because I have no idea what to keywords to use.
<imbrandon> nixternal, you had a typo in that line, hopefully he dident paste it
<nixternal> that message it sends to the router, maybe causing the route to deny it access since the router doesn't understand ipv6 and in turns drops icmp
<nixternal> what
<nixternal> i did?
<NthDegree> omega, i didn't read it - some distros by default have a checkbox for keep password
<omega> Oh.
<omega> Hm, maybe I should just ask in #kde
<NthDegree> you need to enable that option in the config files
<imbrandon> nixternal, /lib/modules$(uname -r)/kernel/net/ipv6/ipv6.ko.bak  <<<< modules$(uname -r)
<nixternal> ahhhh
<NthDegree> yes omega a good idea
<nixternal> shiate
<imbrandon> not /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/net/ipv6/ipv6.ko.bak
<nixternal> well..it would have erroed out wouldn't?
<nixternal> this keyboard sux
<imbrandon> dunnoo might have just created the dir ;)
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> no...cuz it was a standard mv
<nixternal> you need to pass an option for it to create a dir
<nixternal> mv -R i believe
<nixternal> recursive style
<nixternal> who knows anymore
<imbrandon> heh i would make sure he runs the command correct then, he might not have run it if he dident get an error
<imbrandon> brb
<nixternal> that would have errored out
<nixternal> i just did it
<nixternal> mv: cannot move `/lib/modules/2.6.16-ck10/kernel/net/ipv6/ipv6.ko' to `/lib/modules2.6.16-ck10/kernel/net/ipv6/ipv6.ko.bak': No such file or directory
<nixternal> Prak: you didn't get an error when you did that correct?
<nixternal> oooh..got a 2.6.16.-ck11 patch already
<Prak> i got an error message
<Prak> like what you said
<nixternal> arg
<nixternal> gotta do it over then
<nixternal> sudo mv /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/net/ipv6/ipv6.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/net/ipv6/ipv6.ko.bak
<nixternal> i think it is right now
<nixternal> do it that way prak...if it works it won't give you an error..it will just come back to prompt
<Prak> error message: mv: cannot stat '/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/net/ipv6/ipv6.ko': No such file or directory
<imbrandon> Prak, at a prompt type "uname -r"
<Dasnipa`> bicardi and cola... it gets the job don
<Dasnipa`> e
<Prak> ok
<Prak> i saw 2.6.15-23-386
<nixternal> cd /lib/modules
<nixternal> not cd
<nixternal> ls /lib/modules
<Prak> ok
<nixternal> see if 2.6.16-23-386 is in there
<Prak> it is in blue
<nixternal> ok
<nixternal> cd into it
<imbrandon> nixternal, his bash dident convert $(uname -r) to that, look at the error
<nixternal> then > cd /kernel/net/ipv6
<nixternal> oh..i didn't see the error
<Prak> ok
<Prak> then?
<nixternal> sudo mv ipv6.ko ipv6.ko.bak
<nixternal> did that work?
<Prak> mv: cannot stat 'ipv6.ko': No such file or directory
<nixternal> wth
<imbrandon> ls -la
<nixternal> ls
<nixternal> -la
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> its gotta be there
<Prak> 2.6.15-23-386 is in there
<nixternal> huh
<imbrandon> do "sudo updatedb && sudo locate ipv6.ko" without quotes
<nixternal> cd /lib/modules/2.6.16-23-386/kernel/net/ipv6
<nixternal> that is where you should be
<Prak> no such directory
<imbrandon> Prak, do "sudo updatedb && sudo locate ipv6.ko" without quotes
<imbrandon> brb
<nixternal> w/o the quotes
* imbrandon said that ;)
<nixternal> not the 2nd time ;D
<nixternal> just in case he didn't see it the first time
<imbrandon> *looks* its there both times ;)
<imbrandon> anyhow brb ;)
<nixternal> gahahah
<nixternal> i didn't look at the end
<nixternal> LOL
<nixternal> <-- e.tard
<imbrandon> hehe
<Prak> can't find the directory
<nixternal> locate ipv6.ko
<nixternal> doesn't find it at all?
<nixternal> hrmmm
<Prak> it's in /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/kernel/net/ipv6/ipv6.ko
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> where was i saying?
<nixternal> omg...ya
<nixternal> duh...i have 2.6.16...im sorry
<nixternal> i was givin' my directory
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> ok
<nixternal> lets try this
<nixternal> Prak: > sudo mv /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/kernel/net/ipv6/ipv6.ko /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/kernel/net/ipv6/ipv6.ko.bak
<Prak> done
<Prak> restart?
<nixternal> not yet
<nixternal> do this
<nixternal> > sudo depmod -a
<nixternal> once that finishes...then reboot
<Prak> ok
<nixternal> no errors correct?
<Prak> no errors
<nixternal> good deal
<Search4Lancer> I still can't get transparency to work.... is there some magical package I need to have?
<nixternal> boogity boogity boogity
<imbrandon> nixternal, you know next kernel update that will get replaced, he should realy be editing /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ;)
<nixternal> true
<nixternal> damnit...i forget about blacklist
<imbrandon> hahaha
<nixternal> i do...i have used it like once
<nixternal> we can work on that after we get the net fixed
<imbrandon> i have never used it , just know thats the way to do it so kernel updates dont break you
<nixternal> ya...i should know better...but obviously i don't...thanks for that though..because that is the way i will start doing it from now on
<nixternal> with blacklist...you just put in ipv6.ko or ipv6...or the entire directory location?
<nixternal> i think you just put in ipv6
<imbrandon> i think ipv6 but it has directions at the top of the file and examples
<Prak> what's next?
<nixternal> did you reboot?
<Prak> yes
<Prak> finished rebooting
<nixternal> you set up network static?
<Prak> yes
<nixternal> ping 192.168.0.1
<nixternal> see if you can hit the router
<Prak> timeout
<nixternal> ifconfig
<nixternal> see what that says
<NthDegree> Prak:  ping www.google.com
<nrdb> I am looking for a way to delete all files older than a month or so from a directory, what command would do that the easiest?
<imbrandon> Search4Lancer, transparency on what ?
<Prak> cant reach it
<nixternal> what did ifconfig say?
<nixternal> does it show eth0
<imbrandon> nrdb, rm ( with regular expressions )
<Prak> there's an address associated with eth0
<imbrandon> Prak, and a gw ?
<Search4Lancer> imbrandon - windows, what else?
<nixternal> UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<nixternal> do you see that at all?
<Prak> don't see a gw
<Prak> yes
<nixternal> hrmm
<Prak> i see the broadcast part
<nixternal> you don't see a gw?
<nixternal> you see UP
<Prak> don't see gw
<nrdb> imbrandon: I don't see any options to applicable in rm.
<nixternal> goto the network settings and set it to do DHCP
<imbrandon> nrdb, with regular expressions
<imbrandon> Search4Lancer, http://zerlinna.blogspot.com/2006/01/making-your-kde-look-nicer.html
<imbrandon> and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75527
<corey> i cant figure out what im doing wrong, i upgraded to dapper and now network manager doesnt list my wifi card, its listed in iwconfig but not in networkmanager..anyone?
<Prak> set it to dhcp
<Prak> can't reach router either
<imbrandon> corey, maybe remove the card and try to reinstall it
<corey> its integrated
<imbrandon> no remove the drivers
<corey> oh
<corey> its installed properly
<corey> im just missing a step i think
<imbrandon> ok follow the steps again then ;)
<imbrandon> !wifi
<ubotu> from memory, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<corey> ;/
<corey> cause its recognzed in iwconfig
<nixternal> Prak: sudo rmmod sundance
<Prak> ok
<Prak> and then
<Prak> ?
<nixternal> ok
<nixternal> did that work w/o error?
<Prak> no error
<nixternal> good
<nixternal> > sudo modprobe rt18139
<Prak> module rt18139 not found
<Prak> error
<nixternal> argh
<nixternal> ok
<nixternal> > sudo modprobe via-rhine
<Prak> and then?
<nixternal> > sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Prak> error messages are all over the place
<nixternal> ok
<nixternal> > sudo rmmod via-rhine
<Prak> ok
<nixternal> > sudo modprobe sundance
<Prak> ok
<nixternal> > sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<macd> are wepkeys in /etc/networking/interfaces hex or ascii, I just remember readong something about that
<nixternal> hex unless you specify s:
<macd> excellent
<macd> y
<macd> ty*
<nixternal> np
<macd> Im going to play with the le atheros again today, see if I cant make it stay connected for longer than 30seconds at a time
<nixternal> my atheros never dc's at all
<imbrandon> heh
<Prak> ok
<nixternal> no errors prak?
<macd> mine acts funny, thats putting it mildly (proxim silver)
<macd> and it never seems to to even pick the pcmcia care up without a reboot, am I missing some simple thing?
<Prak> error messages all over the place
<matthew> I have figured out how to install the ati driver from there website but it is not able to run open gl
<nixternal> arg...what is the error messages???   dhcp related?
<Prak> yes
<nixternal> ok..so the card loaded...just not dhcp
<nixternal> dmesg
<nixternal> see if you get anyting crazy in there
<nixternal> see if ipv6 still pops up too in there...it shouldn't though
<Prak> saw eth0
<nixternal> ifconfig eth0
<nixternal> see if it is blank or what
<Prak> i don't see ipv6
<Prak> ok
<nixternal> good...so the ipv6 is gone
<Prak> no ip address
<nixternal> this is so retarded
<Prak> i know
<nixternal> one card...and it is giving so much grief
<nixternal> i had better luck with ndiswrapper
<Prak> i guess i better switch the card
<RadiantFire> sillyness...
<kelvie> Prak: what kind of card is it?
<Prak> d-link dfe-540txs
<nixternal> dlink dfe-530txs
<kelvie> hrm
<RadiantFire> so, in the default kcontrol there are exciting options to manipulate smb.conf from a GUI, where exactly are those in Kubuntu's control center?
<nixternal> OMG
<nixternal> it is a known bug with that card for 2.6.16 kernel...so i am wondering
<kelvie> he uses 2.6.15
<imbrandon> RadiantFire, where in kcontrol never seen it  ?
<imbrandon> nm
<RadiantFire> there is a section labeled Samba
<RadiantFire> I'd like to change the workgroup, but I can't find it in the control center
<imbrandon> yea i saw it, doubt its in kubuntu's control center though
<RadiantFire> well thats silly!
<RadiantFire> thats an important option
<nixternal> that card is 10/100/1000 correct?
<Prak> 10/100
<Prak> not sure about 1000
<chavo> RadiantFire, just run the kde control center
<nixternal> i thought it was for some reason
<Prak> fast ethernet 10/100 adapter
<nixternal> ok..
* nixternal is reading something
<nrdb> if I do a 'ls *.CNM' can I reverse this to give a list of all but the .CNM files?
<kelvie> nrdb: try find -maxdepth 1 -not -name "*.txt"
<kelvie> er s/txt/CNM
<corey> gosh why doesnt network manager show my wifi card now that i upgraded to dapper :(
<Kubuntite> are there any dapper 6.06 game repositories?
<Kubuntite> The most important feature of a distro and there's mostly 2d games and not many of them =(
<nixternal> Subsystem: Netgear FA311 / FA312 (FA311 with WoL HW)
<nixternal> there you go RadiantFire...i was positive it was a netgear
<RadiantFire> which, huh?'
<nixternal> i dunno
<nixternal> one of those 2 though ;D
<corey> i must not havie something configured it recognizes my wifi xists
<corey> yet its not detecting any networks
<nixternal> RadiantFire: you got the 530txs running?
<RadiantFire> i've never heard of that model in my life
<imbrandon> Kubuntite, not exactly to everyone, the most important feature to me is development, not everyone plays games, but i hear ya
<nixternal> who in the hell said they had it running then?
<RadiantFire> lol
<RadiantFire> thats the second time you've tried to give me someone elses wireless problems
<nixternal> im not scrollling up to find out either
<RadiantFire> roflmao
<imbrandon> nixternal, corey is all yours ;) *wireless*
* nixternal dies
<corey> it just worked in breezy
<RadiantFires> nixternal, there is a nifty find function in konversation if thats what you are using
<imbrandon> looks like your the new in-house wireless guru
<nixternal> im up to my ears in d-link dfe-530txs
<nixternal> lol
<corey> im missing some setting but i dont know what
<nixternal> i know RadiantFires...i actually pressed ctrl+f by accident
<corey> for some reason network manager isnt detecting any networks
<RadiantFires> fun imes
<nixternal> you got the dell corey?
<corey> no
<blaze> hello, can somebody help me with the kde language tool/
<nixternal> see..im thinkin' of someone else now
<corey> the drier and all is right
<nixternal> lol
<corey> driver
<corey> it just worked on breezy
<corey> im missing some setting
<nixternal> did you do an upgrade...or did you flat out reinstall?
<blaze> i can't set my keyboard and the switching buttons don't work
<corey> upgrade
<Kubuntite> I wish we had a "official ubuntu wifi card" and a "official ubuntu network card" and so on. So we can certify SPECIFIC hardware and buy it in bulk
<corey> i think the issue is it made my wlan0 "eth1" and i have to change it in a setting or something
<Kubuntite> If you did that for enough parts you could even sell a low-cost 100% compatable and fast system.
<blaze> can somebody tell me what keyboard model to set in the language tool
<nixternal> ya...i noticed mine is eth0 now also and  not wlan0
<corey> like i can click "connect to wireless network" and it connects
<corey> wlel it wont connect properply
<corey> but its not listing thw ireless networks on the menu
<corey> and im not sure why
<nixternal> where are you looking at???   i manually config my wireless in terminal..i haven't used the gui for net config at all
<nixternal> i got my lappy fired up..and i can work right along with you...tell me where to look
<corey> network manager
<nixternal> under system settings right?
<corey> well its an applet
<nixternal> k
<corey> you have to addon
<nixternal> hmm
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install networkmanager right?
<imbrandon> no it would be network-manager, and the kde frontend for that is knetworkmanager
<imbrandon> i think he has some breezy left over
<imbrandon> brb gotta get the phone
<RadiantFires> i tried installing knetworkmanager, it said BREAK(install) so I gave up
<nixternal> hrmm
<corey> im using gnome frontend
<corey> no the updated completely removed it
<corey> i had to readd it
<imbrandon> ahhh you need to be in #ubuntu then not #kubuntu ;)
<corey> yea i am
<corey> but too many dumb people asking easy questions
<imbrandon> this is kubuntu ;)
<nixternal> hahahah
<corey> yea yea
<nixternal> [20:34]  <corey> but too many dumb people asking easy questions
<corey> network-manager runs on kubuntu too
<nixternal> LOL
<nixternal> corey..im installing it now
<nixternal> let me check it here in a sec
<imbrandon> corey, we use totaly diffrent programs is the problem, there is no network manager applet in kde
<corey> yes there is
<imbrandon> ok there is but not the same one
<corey> basically
<imbrandon> basicly dosent help when debuging
<nixternal> well...that program sux cuz it took my damn static ip and made it dhcp during the install
<corey> it doesnt suck
<nixternal> it is installed..where is the applet hiding?
<Kubuntite> What's fun to do with a newly installed dapper kubuntu system
<nixternal> uninstall it and install it again ;)   thats always fun
<corey> run "nm-appet
<corey> "
<nixternal> k
<imbrandon> Kubuntite, depends on what you consider fun ;) i'm debuging some c# code right now that seems kinda fun ,)
<corey> hrm
<RadiantFires> mmm... debugging is fun
<RadiantFires> watcha writtin?
<corey> i can connect to the wifi network thru ubuntu
<corey> so its apparently a configuration issue
<nixternal> found it
<nixternal> it is in the internet directory on themenu...retarded
<nixternal> i see one network...my open one
<corey> wireless?
<Prak> is this something to do with my ethernet card?
<Prak> hardware compatibility?
<Prak> if it is, i'll just get another card and try it out again
<Kubuntite> imbrandon: I'm learning C I find it to be very powerful without much overhead
<nixternal> im reading Prak...i don't see much on support for that card
<Kubuntite> imbrandon: you using mono?
<nixternal> Prak: if you can..borrow one from your buddy to test it out
<Prak> ok
<imbrandon> Kubuntite, yes i use mono
<Prak> i'll call it quits for the day
<nixternal> i will keep looking into this issue though
<Prak> linux has failed on me again
<nixternal> alright man...sorry about all of this
<nixternal> i wish we could have got it going
<nixternal> corey: yes it is my wireless network
<nixternal> i see my neighbors too...and im in the dungeon
<Prak> bye
<Kubuntite> Linux didn't fail you. Its stupid hardware dealers who dont care about linux
<nixternal> l8r
<corey> i try and manually join my wifi network thru network manager but it wont connect
<nixternal> dlink has support for that card in linux though...just for the 2.2 and 2.4 kernel
<corey> in breezy it showed detected networks, idk if they took this feature out or not,
<nixternal> the sundance driver now in linux though may have lost support for the firmware on that card since it is so old
<nixternal> mine shows "Wireless Networks" and under that is 'richie' 'williams' and 'hack.this.bitch'
<Kubuntite> I've had good times with dlink
<nixternal> richie is my upstairs network for the office, williams is nextdoor, and hack.this.bitch is wide open on its own subnet
<Kubuntite> the router I got had a penguin and a apple on it but no windows logo. I thought I'd try it. Works great
<nixternal> i use a dlink dwl-650 wireless card w/ no probs
<RadiantFires> roflmao
<corey> nixternal: yea it should, mine shows Wireless Networks
<corey> but it doesnt show any networks under it
<corey> and tehre should be at least 2 or 3
<RadiantFires> hack.this.bitch...
<nixternal> hmmm...
<nixternal> haha ya RadiantFires
<corey> idk why its not working
<RadiantFires> sigh, samba shares are hard...
<nixternal> that has been the essid on that router for the past 4 years
* nixternal has not one working samba share
<RadiantFires> lol
<corey> i think ubuntu is trying to use it and not letting network manager access it
<nixternal> and...samba shares worked from the install with Mepis
<corey> brb
<RadiantFires> i tried nfs once
<RadiantFires> i gave that up really fast
<nixternal> although..i notice the signal strength in network manager is way off
<RadiantFires> smb browsing = fun, smb share hosting = the devil
<nixternal> cuz the laptop is about 2 feet from the ap
<nixternal> and it shows less than half
<nixternal> ya RadiantFires...i can browse every share in the world...but i can't browse any of the shares on this system
<nixternal> and swat don't even work
<nixternal> lol
<RadiantFires> yes, indeed...
<RadiantFires> evil...
<nixternal> http://localhost:901    error error error try again
<nixternal> horsecrap
<RadiantFires> actually, thats one of the few things I give props to gnome for
<RadiantFires> they have good samba configurato
<nixternal> really
<nixternal> you know what....i think my breezy server is good
<RadiantFires> i tinkered with gnome when I first started with ubuntu
<nixternal> my breezy server has been running forever...i don't even know why..i hardly use it
<macd> well, no luck with that, network manager sais it cant query wlan0, iwconfig shows wlan0 and the correct AP....
<nixternal> how many network issues do we have?
<CaBlGuY> anyone know if Google earth is gonna be on the devs for dapper?
<Prak> nixternal, i have one more question
<imbrandon> CaBlGuY, depends on google speed but not for dapper thats for sure
<nixternal> let me recommend...    orinoco or prism2/3 cards..stay away from ndiswrapper....3com and intel ethernet nics
<nixternal> ;D
<RadiantFires> holy crap, the samba share just started working for no reason!
<nixternal> ahahah Prak is back
<nixternal> it is a Prak attack
<macd> nixternal: well since I've moved to dapper, direct rendering = broken wifi = broken
<nixternal> whats up
<RadiantFires> maybe I should bitch about every program that doesn't work
<CaBlGuY> imbrandon,  y u say that?
<macd> both of which worked out of box with breezy.
<RadiantFires> and it will magically fix itself
<Prak> which card would you recommend in getting?
<nixternal> macd: which card is direct rendering broke on?
<macd> ati IGP340M
<nixternal> 3com or intel cards = the best...i have a cheapy netgear and it works without an issue
<Prak> 3com or intel cards?
<macd> the fglrx driver will not work, nor will the proprietary ATI, both of which did prior to dapper.
<imbrandon> CaBlGuY, becouse no new programs are getting added to dapper this late AND google is the one to release google earth not ubuntu ;)
<nixternal> Prak: i think the fact is that card is old, and the firmware in it isn't supported 100% by the linux driver...now i could very well be wrong and wouldnt' doubt it...just my opinion
<Prak> ok
<nixternal> i am willing to bet any cheapy you buy would work great
<DrBair> is it possible to run a DNS server on a somewhat dynamic IP?
<Prak> ok
<CaBlGuY> imbrandon,  ahhh  I get ya now..  ;-)  well, someone just needs to build a packege for it.. :-P
<nixternal> you in canada prak?
<Prak> yes
<Cheapy> yeah
<CaBlGuY> and stick it on the devs
<Prak> get anyone from a friend would be fine?
<nixternal> i thought so...the card you have is canadian
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> when you google it..the top spot is canadian support
<macd> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/743989   looks ok?
<nixternal> ya Prak...get one from a friend...if it is free hell it wouldn't hurt to try it out
<Prak> ok
<Prak> later
<nixternal> l8r
<macd> and the AP shows the card as being i the currently connected list by MAC addy.
<nixternal> hmmm
<nixternal> i want to check out this networkmanager and see if i can get wep or wpa working
<nixternal> that is something i haven't had any luck with
<macd> yet it wont pull a addy with DHCP, so its of little use
<macd> I might go back to breezy in all honesty
<nixternal> OMG IT WORKED
<nixternal> i like network-manager..im sorry for saying i didn't
<macd> heh
<macd> networkmanager gives me the error wlan0 cant query device.
<macd> worked o breezy great though
<nixternal> im using it in kde and it worked
<nixternal> macd: you corey?
<macd> kde here also.
<macd> no Im not
<nixternal> wtf
<nixternal> WHERE DID COREY GO
<nixternal> you both have the same exact issue
<nixternal> he left...so i thought you were him
<nixternal> he uses his in gnome though
<macd> ahhh, no Im in kde 3.5.2/dapper
<imbrandon> CaBlGuY, i could build a package for it no problem if it was ever released but that still wont get it in dapper, dapper is goona be released in a few days too late
<macd> Im really getting fustrated though this time
<macd> Ive never had so many problems
<macd> at least that I couldnt solve on my own
<imbrandon> macd, upgrade or clean install ?
<Toothpick> Does someone have the kubuntu live cd wallpaper image that is the chalboard?
<macd> well I started out upgrading from warty, breezy then to dapper
<nixternal> i spoke to soon
<macd> then I decided a clean install
<nixternal> it knocked the wireless out totally
<macd> I usualy distupgrade when the realse is about to go stable
<macd> and actualy I changed my repos from dapper to breezy and distupgraded and direct rendering and wifi worked again
<Toothpick> This is like the image http://www.washingtonco.k12.nc.us/pes/images/pes.jpg but that has been modified and I want the original
<r0xz> last word in title has typo
<macd> I think its too long
<Kubuntite> wtf was that
<Kubuntite> and why don't 3d games have sound? does kubunt have soundwrapper or anything like that?
<Kubuntite> Trying to run Enemy-Territory
<chavo> Kubuntite, do a killall artsd before you start it
<Kubuntite> arts was way dead
<Kubuntite> arts came back and the kill command dont work
<Kubuntite> tried /etc/init.d/artsd stop but I guess it doesnt respond to that
<RadiantFire> there is an artsd init script?
<RadiantFire> wow
<Kubuntite> yes
<RadiantFire> i thought it was launched on demand from kde
<Kubuntite> nope
<Kubuntite> there are 6 artsd running
<Kubuntite> when I reboot
<Bilford> whats the best way to keep an eye on how much HD space I have left?
<xwolf-> typing 'df -h' in a console?
<Bilford> ty
<satempler> why is the IBM and Sun JRE pkgs not displaying the licenses
<satempler> apt-get will download them and try to install them but the licences won't show and then the install fales
<satempler> any one here
<regeya> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
* regeya used that method, and it worksforme
<NewToKubuntu> whats the path for .xsession file ?
<NewToKubuntu> nvm found it
<satempler> regeya: I installed the sun java pacakge FROM the repos
<satempler> well tryed any ways
<satempler> it won't show the licences for it or the IBM Blackdown Java from the debs
<satempler> i wish people would look at what I type instead of being some sort of Dell Tech support
<thoreauputic> satempler: complaining about volunteer support isn't really a good strategy to get help ;-)
<chavo> satempler, use synaptic to install it, then keep the console window open
<satempler> no but you need to read what I am asking for help for before spouting off an answer
<satempler> chavo: I did
<satempler> and thats what happend the ncurses licences display or the stop thread somthing didn't show up
<thoreauputic> satempler: and did it fail to install?
<satempler> thoreauputic: ya because it won't display the licence
<thoreauputic> satempler: sounds like a bug in the package then
<gil> hello i need help with my graphics card!
<frank_> satempler: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf and choose dialog
<frank_> satempler: I think there is a bug in the default settings of debconf
<gil> how do i get kcontrol to pick up my intel 915 card
<satempler> frank_ thanks that worked
<satempler> now I get the ncurses diolog
<frank_> satempler: did you install using the live cd installer?
<satempler> frank_: ya I did
<satempler> was that the problem
<frank_> satempler: I think only the live cd installer leaves debconf configured like this
<satempler> ya didn't have a problem with it before
<satempler> on beta 2 or flight 7
<satempler> but that was the intall alternitive or text mode install
<frank_> satempler: yeah. live cd installer is probably the problem
<chuck> How can I incress my screen res?
<Bilford> go to monitor hardware settings
<regeya> satempler: hey, maybe instead of being an a**hole, you could read my comment as "well, hm, that doesn't seem to be working for you; have you tried this method?  it worked for me..."
<thoreauputic> !fixres
<ubotu> Help to fix the display resolution is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<regeya> but no, when people don't get the answer to the exact question they ask, they get all salty dog, go off, and insult the people trying to help them...f**k it, I'm through
<satempler> ha some people don't understand
<stevekl> huh
<thoreauputic> satempler: he actually has a point
<thoreauputic> satempler: you weren't exactly being smart
* mode/#kubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<satempler> no he dosn't my question was there for 10min long enough to be read entirely
<satempler> it wasn't java was cliped from my question then a canded response was thrown at me
<thoreauputic> satempler: I won't argue with you - but you need to readjust your attitude a bit, frankly
<thoreauputic> !COC
<ubotu> coc is, like, the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<satempler> thoreauputic: i see this happen alot people will speed read the question and then trow a caned response or flame the person for not saying the problem but has stated it several times
<thoreauputic> satempler: that isn't the point - the point is to treat people with respect
<satempler> thoreauputic: I am not saying i was right but I am also saying that it wasn't right for him to throw a caned resonse at me as if I am some moron
<thoreauputic> satempler: can you imagine how often we see this kind of thing? It just happens
<satempler> I know
<thoreauputic> satempler: he was trying to help - insulting him isn't appropriate
<thoreauputic> satempler: we'll leave it - I think you see the point :)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<satempler> i see it all the time and I just get tired of it hell in #fedora i stated a problem and they repo maintainer said "I don't belevie you" and there was no logic for him to say that
<thoreauputic> satempler: get used to it - IRC has all kinds of people and fretting over it is pointless
<thoreauputic> satempler: I've been doing this for years now and if it gets too much there's always /ignore
<satempler> thoreauputic: ya I know but what if /they/ need help
<thoreauputic> satempler: it's about patience, really
<thoreauputic> satempler: annoying I know
<satempler> I am not trying to be an a**hole here like he referd
<satempler> but first i come in here and the first response using uboto instead of a human
<satempler> uboto should be used to help you not to repeat your self
<thoreauputic> satempler: umm - what is wrong with that if the information is helpful?
<satempler> thoreauputic: it wasn't helpful
<thoreauputic> satempler: *sigh* - we are volunteers - if you aren't happy with our efforts, I'm sorry
<satempler> thoreauputic: he didn't try to undersand the problem didn't ask what I was trying to do or any thing
<thoreauputic> satempler: let it go - this is going in circles
<satempler> he read ****java*****install**** and blanked out on every thing else
<thoreauputic>  !enough
<ubotu> thoreauputic: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<|brad|> so uhm you guys dont happen to have 64bit chips do ya?
<satempler> hey I have let it go
<satempler> i was talking to some one else thoreauputic and you said my name so I resonded
<satempler> responded
<satempler> I try to help out here as well so.... but I rarly use ubotu I don't like robots for help on the phone so I tend to walk people thorough if they need it
<chavo> satempler, we're not all gods like you
<satempler> chavo: I am not a god I am just a people person I guess. But I clam no god ship of any kind I have been using Linux in genral for quite some time but I still can't navigate vi worth a darn
<chavo> are you drunk?
<chavo> I am not a baretender
<satempler> but I try to help and give good support but when I need help I get crap
<chavo> satempler, you get waht you put in man
<satempler> chavo if you don't want to hear it STOP SAYING MY NAME
<crimsun> err, let's leave this crap outside, 'k?
<satempler> chavo: are you trying to pick a fight with me because you are board or what
<satempler> I am not here for your entertainment
<thoreauputic> satempler: drop it now or you will be silenced -  fair warning
<satempler> thoreauputic: I have droped it
* mode/#kubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<satempler> thoreauputic: several times and chavo brought it up
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %satempler!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> satempler: that will be removed in a minute - and I don't want to hear any more about it
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %satempler!*@*]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#kubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<orient2000> There is a new release of ubuntu coming soon. Do I have to reinstall everything or just keep updating?
<thoreauputic> !upgrade
<ubotu> methinks upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<orient2000> Thanks.
<thoreauputic> orient2000: you can just do the upgrade
<thoreauputic> :)
<shulman> I just installed the latest version of kubuntu and I can't get MP3s to play.  I tried following the FAQ, but the gstreamer codec seems to be installed already
<Bilford> did you doo   sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<shulman> trying that now
<shulman> it couldn't find the package
<LeeJunFan> shulman: if you are using the "latest version" being dapper, that FAQ regarding gstreamer doesn't apply, dapper uses xine.
<Bilford> ok, then you have to do this
<Bilford> I assume youve enabled multiverse already
<shulman> bilford: I think I have, but I've just installed kubuntu -- I'm formally a mepis user.
<LeeJunFan> ubotu: tell shulman about repos
<Bilford> alt+f2  adept
<Bilford> I know exactly how to fix your problem
<Bilford> after you open adept, go to Adept - Manage Repositories
<shulman> ok..
<Bilford> did you right click and enable all of them
<Bilford> you have to do one more thing
<gil> hello...can someone tell me why i cant choose the Intel915 video driver in kcontrol??
<orient2000> unable deb and deb-scr?
<orient2000> I do folow you to
<Bilford> me?
<orient2000> Yes I need mp3 to work too
<Bilford> theres 8
<chavo> orient2000, you only need deb-src if you're going to compile them
<Bilford> look on the right side
<Bilford> enable all the ones that have something in the Distribution/Components column
<orient2000> there is dapper dapper updates and dapper security
<Bilford> dont worry about that one
<shulman> bilford, I've enabled the repositories
<Bilford> see where it says Universe after some of them
<Bilford> you have to double click those and add Multiverse after it too
<Bilford> so it says:  universe multiverse
<Bilford> you have to type it in
<Bilford> When youre done, click Apply
<Bilford> then click , at the top ,  Fetch Updates
<Bilford> then go back to the terminal and do    sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Bilford> and youre done
<satempler> am I still baned
<shulman> bilform- I'm not seeing libxine-extracodecs -- would you like me to pastebin my apt sources list?
<Bilford> yes
<Bilford> did you follow every step above
<paulb> is there a special channel for ubuntu server?
<Bilford> oh, I see the problem
<Bilford> you cant edit sources  in Adept, apparnetly
<shulman> bilford - http://pastebin.com/744134
<|brad|> Bilford: yea i had a hell of a time with that too had to edit the file manually
<Bilford> oh, yes you can
<Bilford> shulman, you have a few that dont have multiverse after universe
<Bilford> lines 30
<Bilford> you have to type in multiverse after universe
<shulman> bilford -- line 30 has multiverse in it
<Bilford> You can edit it in Adept, just hit Enter after making the change
<Bilford> oh sorry
<|brad|> Bilford: i thought thats what i was doing... dunno
<Bilford> ok, did you click Fetch Updates
<shulman> the only ones I didn't do were the ones that didnt have universe at all
<Bilford> right
<Bilford> your source is good
<Bilford> ok, in the terminal, try this first:   sudo apt-get update
<Bilford> then do the libxine thing
<shulman> I did do a fetch updates, just ran it again with no luck
<shulman> k
<shulman> still no luck
<Bilford> are they enabled too
<Bilford> are they black instead of gray
<shulman> bilford - I'm not sure what you mean?
<Bilford> in Adept Repositories source list,, you have to right-click and enable each one
<tim___> I can't install kdevelop
<Bilford> so it's not grayed out
<shulman> yes, they're all enabled
<Bilford> I dont understand why it's not working.  I did a fresh new install today
<Bilford> and did exactly that
<orient2000> I did everything properly but it says "libxine-extracodecs is not available"
<tim___> How do I get package keys?
<r0xz> hey guys, can some of check if he/she has the same error message when hitting the quick start dialog in quanta?
<r0xz> http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/1844/quantabadx6qb.jpg (sorry, i couldn't c&p)
<shulman> where is alsaconf usually located?
<Bilford> you shouldnt have to do anything weird
<Bilford> just enable, add multiverse,  refetch the list, and libxine
<Bilford> dont mess with configs
<Bilford> Does anyone here have any ideas why it's not working??
<orient2000> I did sudo apt-get update and no libxine...available
<Bilford> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Bilford> I did a fresh install, and did those 4 steps without messing with anything else and it worked
<Bilford> brand new install
<Bilford> so I have no clue whats wrong
<Bilford> IS anyone here that can help???
<Bilford> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<shulman> I think I downloaded the latest stable release, and you got the latest testing release
<orient2000> maybe server is down?...
<Bilford> did you get a Release Candidate
<Bilford> or the really old Flight 7
<Bilford> either way, it should work
<shulman> how can I tell what version I have?
<Bilford> it should work
<Bilford> let me look at your sources again
<Bilford> Ohhh
<Bilford> wow
<Bilford> you have Breezy Badger
<Bilford> sorry
<Bilford> do this
<Bilford> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Bilford> sorry
<Bilford> that should work
<shulman> do I need to restart my sound card
<Bilford> did it install
<shulman> yes, it appears to have
<Bilford> I guess log out
<shulman> perfect... this is working now :-)
<tata> hi all
<Bilford> cool
<Rigonatti> hi there
<Rigonatti> can someone lend me a help ?
<sto6ma9ch> Rigonatti: What seems to be the trouble?
<Rigonatti> well.... in true.. two.
<Rigonatti> first of all: mysound card
<sto6ma9ch> No sound?
<Rigonatti> the other is ... how can u set up linux <-> crossover<-> Windows <-> Broadband connection
<Rigonatti> no ....give me a error right on kde start
<orient2000> libxine-extracodecs is not in a list so I did manually libxine-main1, -dev and got some more extra files. I do have library then. What do I do now? Should I compile something?
<sto6ma9ch> Rigonatti: What does the error message say?
<Rigonatti> hold
<Rigonatti> i need to find a sound =.
<Bilford> orient2000, are you using Dapper or Breezy
<Rigonatti> but i think is something like ..could not load (or find) sound card
<orient2000> Dapper
<shulman> the next question I have should be pretty easy... how do I upgrade firefox to the latest version? the version installed is 1.0.8 and 1.5x isn't on the the repositories
<Bilford> orient2000, pastebin your sources list
<sto6ma9ch> Ringonatti: Let's start by identifying the chipset on your sound card. Do you know that?
<Bilford> shulman, well... you just installed?
<Rigonatti> its a onboard intel ...i think ..its a centrino laptop ...
<Bilford> because the next version of Ubuntu is going to be released in 2 days lol
<Rigonatti> ccan i check in KDE ? just to make sure ?
<shulman> figures
<Bilford> if it's a fresh install, you can either:  update to Dapper (which already had latest FF)
<Bilford> or download the latest Dapper and do a fresh install
<shulman> I did it today because I figured I'd have the weekend to learn it. I can just reinstall next weekend when the new version is out and poke around then
<Rigonatti> sto6ma9ch ?
<Bilford> shulman, you can download the latest build now if you want
<Bilford> its basically the final product
<sto6ma9ch> Rigonatti: Try opening "System Settings". Then go to "Sound & Multimedia". There should be a "Hardware" tab. Let us know what's listed as the detected hardware device.
<shulman> should I just completely wipe the partitions and reinstall or is there an update option?
<Bilford> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily-live/current/
<Bilford> You can update
<Bilford> I prefer fresh installs, but you can update if you want
<Rigonatti> Select Audio  device is: auto select
<shulman> Since I just installed this one, will it make a difference?
<shulman> That URL doesn't work...
<sto6ma9ch> Rigonatti: Good. Let's see if the proper kernel module was loaded.
<Rigonatti> ok
<sto6ma9ch> Rigonatti: Open a command prompt and type "lsmod | grep intel"
<Bilford> weird
<Rigonatti> done.
<Bilford> the site just went down
<Rigonatti> sto6ma9ch  done
<sto6ma9ch> Did you find anything listed that indicates an Intel sound module?
<Rigonatti> nope...but after de command ..nothings happens
<Bilford> shulman, I think it went down because theyre uploading the latest daily build
<Rigonatti> I mean  Kmenu -> Run -> lsmod | grep intel right ?
<shulman> k... I'll give it another shot at 0100EST or so
<Bilford> no, the whole site is down  wtf
<sto6ma9ch> Rigonatti: That may be the issue. We'll need to find out what the sound card's chipset is in order to tell Linux what kernel module to load.
<Rigonatti> ok...how can i Find it ..?
<orient2000> not sure if I did ir right http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/1844/quantabadx6qb.jpg
<sto6ma9ch> Rigonatti: Is the sound card integrated to the motherboard or is it a PCI device?
<Rigonatti> nope...is integrated...its a Laptop
<sto6ma9ch> Rigonatti: Er, sorry. What's the laptop? Make + model?
<Rigonatti> sto6ma9ch  its a Itautec....BRazilian Made...I dont know if you know
<Bilford> shulman, http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/
<Rigonatti> but..some application should identify my hardware right ?
<Rigonatti> i mean ....its onboard...and if is a centrino the chipset should be intel, consequently the sound chip too.
<sto6ma9ch> Rigonatti: Hang on a minute while I do some Googling ...
<Rigonatti> txs =D
<sto6ma9ch> Rigonatti: I found some specs that may help us out. What's the Itautec model of your laptop?
<Rigonatti> m5410
<sto6ma9ch> Rigonatti: Thanks. Uno momento ...
<Rigonatti> sto6ma9ch  take a look :  http://developer.novell.com/yes/70202.htm
<shulman> BIlford: I'm downloading the ISO now... I just need to install xine-extracodecs once I reinstall?
<sto6ma9ch> {That was exactly the same pageI was looking at. Weird.}
<Bilford> shulman, you have to enable the ones first, then add multiverse, then update first
<Rigonatti> sto6ma9ch   look that , check the sound card item ::  http://www.commoner.com/~lsimon/AsusM3N.html
<Bilford> shulman, but yes, only libxine
<Rigonatti>  00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB AC'97 Audio (rev 03)
<Rigonatti>  Works wonderfully with snd-intel8x0 from ALSA and the i810_audio module also loads and unloads just fine, though I'm sticking with the ALSA one
<Bilford> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<sto6ma9ch> Rigonatti: I'm looking at somebody's compatibility testing here http://www.linuxtested.com/results/InfoWay_Note_Wireless_M5410.html
<sto6ma9ch> Rigonatti: Does sound currently work with ALSA?
<Rigonatti> yep...I see....the  Audio Chipset / Sound Card    Intel 82801DB AC 97
<Rigonatti> ALSA ? well ....if is the default.... nope.
<Rigonatti> i really dont know how to check
<Hobbsee> Rigonatti: i have that card as well - what's the discussion about?
<Rigonatti> Hobbsee Hi ...didint work with kubuntu breezer
<sto6ma9ch> Hobbsee: Trying to help get sound to work on Rigonatti's laptop. What's the name of the kernel module that you use?
<Hobbsee> not a clue
<Hobbsee> Rigonatti: open kmix up
<Rigonatti> "device /dev/dsp cant be opened"  (No such file or directory)
<Rigonatti> Hobbsee .. Im a newbie in Linux ...
<Hobbsee> hmmm...so it's really rotten...
<Hobbsee> Rigonatti: does "alsamixer" give you the same message?
<Rigonatti> i c...open the sound mixer
<Hobbsee> yep
<Rigonatti> ok....so ?
<Hobbsee> there's a control there, i think in the input section, for "headphone jack sense"  and "line jack sense"
<Hobbsee> mute both of them.
<Rigonatti> Suported Sound Driver: ALSA+OSS
<Rigonatti> Actual Sound drivers : ALSAOSS
<Rigonatti> Experimental Multiple-Driver mdoe activated
<Hobbsee> crimsun: around?
* Hobbsee calls in the expert :P
<Rigonatti> Show me no controls in kmix
<Rigonatti> Mixer is empty ..
<Rigonatti> and have no volume controls of any kind
<Hobbsee> ack.
<Hobbsee> that probably means your sound is more screwed than mine was...
<Rigonatti> and in System settings is Auto detect
<crimsun> pastebin ``lspci -v && tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer''
<Rigonatti> the ALSA+OSS its the same of ALSAOSS ??
<crimsun> what is that from?
<Rigonatti> me?
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> I also need that pastebin output
<Rigonatti> I dont get sound ...  =(
<crimsun> I can't do anything until you pastebin that information.
<Rigonatti> crimsun:: Im not a expert ...why do u mean with pastebin ?
<crimsun> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<Rigonatti> crimsum:: lets start again!
<Rigonatti> you need me to type that comand at terminal ...then paste the rsults here ?
<crimsun> not here, on pastebin
<Rigonatti> k
<Rigonatti> got it ...now ..where is the pastebin ? =.
<Rigonatti> crimsun ::  check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14815
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Hobbsee] : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Shipit!-Get FREE Kubuntu CDs shipped directly to your home! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | 6.06LTS Release Candidate out now! - See http://kubuntu.org/ | IRC info & channels in other languages: http://kubuntu.org/support.php | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FaqOnIrc | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | Please take off-topic conversations to #kubuntu-offtopic
<_rince_> mrgn
<Rigonatti> crimsun :: Got it ?
<riri> Hi all
<crimsun> Rigonatti: that's missing most of the output I requested.
<crimsun> ``lspci -v''
<Rigonatti> u need multimedia controller ?
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> (actually I need all of lspci -v, which is why I ask for it)
<riri> scim/kscim doesn't work properly in kde3.5.2
<Rigonatti> hold
<riri> chinese pictogramms aren't well display
<riri> but on gaim they are well displayed
<crimsun> riri: you need to be running current Dapper (i.e., update && upgrade now)
<riri> i am current dapper
<Rigonatti> crimsun:: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14816
<riri> true ! sorry i am not !
<riri> last night i was
<riri> so adept is doing it now
<crimsun> Rigonatti: ``lsmod''
<riri> cri: do you mean it's corrected ?
<Rigonatti> pastebin again ?
<crimsun> Rigonatti: yes
<Bilford> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<crimsun> riri: possibly
<Rigonatti> crimsun:: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14817
<nixternal> Cannot start krita: no colorspaces available
<crimsun> Rigonatti: did you happen to load i810_audio at anytime prior?
<riri> my son has to delete is freshly kubuntu : after installing and removing vmware
<riri> can't reinstalled it !
<riri> like if "root" had even no more right ?
<riri> we aren't use with sudo
<riri> but i use it with kubuntu and have no problem
<riri> i am really feeling ashamed ! lol
<Bilford> how do I get mplayer to play RealAudio again
<riri> i convinced him to come to kubuntu and leave that rubbish "ms" devil culture
<Bilford> are you using a CD
<riri> but now in two days he will have to partition again
<Rigonatti> crimsun ?
<riri> nixt : im : are you around ?
<crimsun> Rigonatti: I'm awaiting an answer to the question I asked
<nixternal> physically yes...mentall no
<nixternal> hehe
<riri> our savers ?lol
<riri> sorry
<riri> i don't want to disturb you :)
<riri> apologize
<nixternal> no no
<Rigonatti> sorry ..i didnt see... no..i didnt ..i just installed kubuntu ....
<nixternal> im not doing anything
<nixternal> im just a lil e.tarded tonight
<nixternal> whats up buddy?
<riri> yes i am fresh here i wake up
<riri> my laopo (wife) is still sleeping
<nixternal> lol
<riri> so : what can i do ?
<riri> for my son ?
<crimsun> Rigonatti: ``dmesg''
<riri> he is not leaving with me;..
<riri> format ?
<nixternal> what happened?
<riri> he installed vmware
<riri> and xp inside
<riri> but he has a bullshit p4
<riri> with my athlon no problem
<nixternal> i have a crappy xp2000+ and i do it with no prob
<nixternal> hehe
<riri> winlsd
<riri> me too ! lol
<riri> but when he will understand this
<riri> i will have nothing more to teach him ! lol
<Rigonatti> crimsun::  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14819
<riri> so up to now he is convinced to move on kubuntu
<riri> his winlsd installation didn't detect his p4
<riri> so i told him delete the thing !
<riri> big error of mine
<riri> now he can't reinstall anything from vmware !
<riri> i did it many times on my athlon
<riri> crappy as yours ! lol
<nixternal> hehe
<riri> so i told him reinstall
<nixternal> ahhh
<riri> but last night was late he maybe do it only today
<crimsun> Rigonatti: can you reboot with "pci=noacpi" please?
<riri> i have 8h to find other solution...
<nixternal> tell him to wipe everything and reinstall...and tell him that kubuntu is alergic to windows..so that is the problem ;)
<riri> i read on forums that's happened to other too...
<Rigonatti> ok...hold a sec
<riri> lol
<riri> with me no problem...
<nixternal> so was he booting into kubuntu...then using vmware to launch windows?  or the other way around?
<riri> winlsd 3.5 (xp special) lol
<riri> works even quicker in emulation
<riri> booting in kub with vmware for lsd
<nixternal> hmm
<riri> never run kub in xp ! lol
<nixternal> kubuntu is still working right?
<riri> yes
* nixternal does ;D
<Bilford> tj9991, what are you doing about your storage problem besides waiting for something magical to happen
<nixternal> for testing though
<nixternal> software
<Rigonatti> crimsun:: pci=noacpi ??
<riri> only he can't reinstall vmware : can't copy file
<crimsun> Rigonatti: yes. Append it to your kernel command line in grub.
<Rigonatti> ok....I'll try
<nixternal> can he reinstall vmware?
<riri> it's like if there is no right to do this... or a cache somewhere maybe ?
<riri> no
<riri> that's the problem
<riri> even not vmplaye !
<riri> so he is not completly kub addict
<riri> needs few months more ! lol
<riri> don't worry
<Bilford> tj9991, tell them to unban me
<riri> at least he will learn how to install kub ! lol
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> it is easier then winblows to install...and quicker
<riri> yes
<riri> i am since few day on kub and have no problem don't miss xp bullshit at all ! lol
<nixternal> ya...kubuntu is really nice...i have yet to have any problems
<riri> with mandriva i couldn't get kde 3.5.2 upgraded
<riri> that's why i made the step !
<Bilford> tj9991, tell them to unban me
<riri> i guess their new politic is like ms :) lol
<Hobbsee> Bilford: who's banned you where?
<Bilford> another channel
<Bilford> I cant use PM here
<Bilford> oh wait
<Bilford> I think this name is regged
<Hobbsee> Bilford: identify yourself, then you can
<riri> haoma
<nixternal> whoa
<nixternal> what is that character?
<riri> always the same problem with chinese pictogramms
<nixternal> i see it
<nixternal> it looks kinda cool
<riri> scim
<riri> nixt
<nixternal> ya
<riri> ni hao ma
<riri> a va ?
<riri> lol
<riri> 
<nixternal> you lost me there...but i have a wierd font i havn't seen b4
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> there it is again
<riri> 
<nixternal> looks chinese to me
<nixternal> hahaha
<riri> i shoule have 3 pictogramms
<riri> and not a dot !!
<riri> right
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> i see 2 and a dot
<riri> you are a gourou !
<Bilford> 
<riri> this dot is a bug
<monsterism> question on BUMPS, ummm..how do I run the script?
* nixternal can't even type in english let alone some other language
<riri> lol
<nixternal> ./script.sh
<riri> what is script.sh
<nixternal> if it is an .sh file
<riri> ok
<nixternal> monsterism: did you catch that?
<monsterism> nixternal: so in terminal: sudo ./bumps.sh
<riri> so we are in a big shit
<nixternal> if it is called bumps.sh then yes
<monsterism> ty, I'll try that now
<nixternal> k
<riri> bumps
<riri> yes
<riri> it's a scripts
<monsterism> didn't work
<riri> it didn't work for me
<riri> lol
<riri> for me neither :)
<monsterism> riri, you had same problem huh?
<nixternal> what is the name of the script your are trying to run?
<nixternal> sudo ./bump
<riri> yes i wanted to use it too
<nixternal> is the actual script file name bump
<riri> bump or bumps ?
<monsterism> bumps
<riri> so sh bumps.sh
<monsterism> just tried it sudo ./bumps, stopped at zenity
<riri> but i try to run it too
<nixternal> i dont' know what bumps is
<riri> i don't remember why i used it ?
<nixternal> i will hvae to look at it
<riri> i found it on forum
<monsterism> bumps is similar to automatrix, but ready for dapper
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> oh ya
<nixternal> i know what you are talkinga bout
<nixternal> it didn't work for me either when i tried it
<riri> easykubuntu ?
<nixternal> similar
<nixternal> automatix was for breezy and bumps was for dapper
<riri> same problem here with it :)
<nixternal> bumps didn't work for me at all
<monsterism> sorry, I'm so out of the loop, i've been using vectorlinux based on slackware
<nixternal> never tried the vectorlinux out
<riri> don't be
<riri> i came on kub 5 days ago
<sto6ma9ch> I really liked Vector. Even thought of switching.
<nixternal> i stopped with slackware because the community got a little wierd
<riri> i used to fear deb
<riri> lol
<riri> so are many !)
<monsterism> i recommend it for a little slower system like 5+ years, works smoother than ubuntu
<riri> big heads
<stevekl> Is it possible to remotely (via ssh) switch the display of a machine off?
<riri> but i think kub has solved most of my problem for using xp
<riri> and here the channel is "gourou" ! lol
<nixternal> monsterism: have you tried xubuntu?  it is similar..uses xfce...i use it on an older system..not to shabby actually
<riri> i tried the french one .. no answer ?
<nixternal> xfce though i could do without..but it works for speed on an older system
<rigonatti> crimsun ?
<monsterism> yes, used xub on my old laptop
<rigonatti> well... i press esc to enter the GRUB menu ...
<monsterism> actually still using xub on my old laptop
<crimsun> rigonatti: ?
<rigonatti> crimsun then ..show me some lines... the last  one is "boot"  . I put pci=noacpi after that (without quotes)
<riri> by the way how can i get read of an old  mandrive on hdb ?
<Bilford> is Xubuntu much faster?
<monsterism> but vector was great for my other laptop that was 3 years old, while ubuntu used a little more resources
<rigonatti> crimsun:  then ..show me some lines... the last  one is "boot"  . I put pci=noacpi after that (without quotes)
<monsterism> xubuntu imho is faster for older machines
<Bilford> or would only tech people notice the difference in speed
<crimsun> rigonatti: it looks something similar to your /proc/cmdline
<crimsun> rigonatti: e.g., root=/dev/sda3 ro quiet splash pci=noacpi
<riri> i marked in menu.ld (i think) the line of it #
<monsterism> ran fine on 196 megs, 800 mhz celeron
<riri> and still they are in grub ?
<Bilford> Kubuntu runs fine on an 767 mhz laptop
<riri> have I to delete the line not letting comment ?
<rigonatti> crimsun: so ..i have to put all this line ...before the "boot" line in GRB ?
<crimsun> rigonatti: no.
<rigonatti> =. sorry ..i didnt get it.
<crimsun> rigonatti: at the grub menu, you should have a list of kernels. Choose your normal one, then press 'e' to edit it.
<crimsun> rigonatti: then scroll down to the kernel line (should be the second one), and edit that one to append " pci=noacpi", then press Enter and 'b' to boot
<crimsun> I'm off work now; I'll be back online in 25 minutes.
<rigonatti> with or withou quotes ?
<Hobbsee> rigonatti: without quotes, i would think
<rigonatti> ok
<rigonatti> i will see
<rigonatti> hold
<rema43001> how I play mpg, wmv in kaffeine?
<rigonatti> crimsun: ?
<rema43001> how I play mpg, wmv in kaffeine?
<MAJ> lol dang all u guys on kubuntu
<rigonatti> well...have another option (acpi=off) in that line ...I used to install the system, without them...install crash.
<rigonatti> and I put Pci=noacpi......what now ?
<rigonatti> crimsun:  are you there ?
<drix> Hi, I have ubuntu and am looking to switch to Ubuntu, and I've read the FAQ
<drix> I'm using Breezy
<drix> and when I do "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<drix> it tells me it can't find the package
<drix> Does anyone know why?
<steven_> drix do you have all the repositories unlocked?
<drix> and my first line was a type, I meant to say I want to switch to KDE, not ubuntu
<drix> steven_, I opened Synaptic and opened all the ones listed
<pyrobob> quick question. I am logged into Kubnuntu, and I need to mount a slave HDD from here, but I don't know how
<drix> I assumed that did it for apt-get as well
<pyrobob> a friend walked me through it earlier, but my computer froze and re-booted and I lost the mount
<pyrobob> and it won't let me mount now. I try sudo mount/media/hdd1 and it telle me somthing about fstab
<pyrobob> tells*
<steven_> drix>Ok how bout you try going to http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<noiesmo> sudo mount /dev/hdxx /media/hdd1 you may also need -t after mount
<steven_> then use that do generate a source.list and try using your new list to update to kubuntu kde desktop.
<pyrobob> k lemme try that
<noiesmo> pyrobob, is it mtfs or ext3 partition
<pyrobob> moiesmo: FAT32
<pyrobob> noiesmo*
<rigonatti> crimsun ???
<drix> steven_, I just opened /etc/apt/sources.list and uncommented everything
<steven_> drix, you still there?
<drix> I will try creating a new source if this fails
<steven_> yeah, that should do it
<noiesmo> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdxx /media/hdd1 replace xxx with device
<steven_> Tell me if that works drix.
<pyrobob> noiesmo: says somthing about "according to mtab, /dev/hdde is already mounted on /media/hdd1
<pyrobob> yet I can't acess it
<rigonatti> can someone help with my sound card ?
<drix> steven_, updating packages, I'll keep you posted
<steven_> Ok.
<drix> k it is working
<drix> I just had to open all repositories
<steven_> Awesome.
<drix> now, to get rid of the GNOME ones once I'm in KDE
<drix> same process?
<drix> just
<drix> apt-get remove GNOME
<drix> or something?
<steven_> I left the repositories the same, once I updated to Kubuntu dapper.
<drix> By the way, thanks steven_ for the help
<drix> Is Dapper fully available, or is it still in beta?
<drumline_> has anyone here connected to a Sonicwall via VPN with Kubuntu?
<steven_> It hasn't cause any troubles, since KDE is now set as the default instead of GDE
<drumline_> Beta, as far as I know..
<rigonatti> can someone help with my sound card ?  =. crimsun left me ='(
<drumline_> drix: check distrowatch.com...   excellent resourec
<drix> thanks drumline_ I will
<noiesmo> pyrobob, ok try type su it should ask for password enter yours then do cd /media/hdd1
<drix> Ha, I have work in 9 hours
<drix> should get some sleep
<drix> thanks for all the help
<pyrobob> noiesmo, allright
<macd> aticonfig: error while loading shared libraries: libfglrx_pp.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<macd> do I need the xserver-sorg-fglrx ?
<pyrobob> noiesmo, there we go
<pyrobob> its working now
<pyrobob> is there a way I can keep it mounted?
<noiesmo> pyrobob, yes but you are root do you want normal user to access this area
<pyrobob> yes
<noiesmo> pyrobob, on my site is a howto for fat32 access check it out http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=20060425235826649
<pyrobob> noiesmo, allright
<pyrobob> meh, its 1 AM and im tired. I'll bookmark and continue with this later, I guess
<pyrobob> sometime when i can actually process what I am doing
<drumline_> Sonicwall VPN anyone?
<pyrobob> but thanks for the help, noiesmo
<noiesmo> pyrobob, np
* MasterEvilAce battle cries
<MasterEvilAce> KUUBUNNNTUUUU!!!
<rigonatti> can someone help with my sound card ?
<noiesmo> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<MasterEvilAce> what's best VM software for windows? so i can use kubuntu through windows
<erofee> hi all
<erofee> can anyone help me with a problem with kaffeine?
<PyroMithrandir> depends on the problem
* noiesmo wonders why people can't just ask the real question
<PyroMithrandir> noiesmo, it's a trap, see, they ask that to make sure someone is around
<PyroMithrandir> and then they give the impossible question
<noiesmo> ha ha
<PyroMithrandir> and you can't not say anything ;)
<erofee> basically, i just can't get anything to play.  i might mention that i am very new to linux/KDE
<MasterEvilAce> What's DIFF between Compiz and XGL?
<Hobbsee> erofee: dvd's?
<erofee> just a video clip.  .mpg
<noiesmo> !tell erofee about restricted
<Hobbsee> noiesmo: PyroMithrandir there's a factoid for that, you know :P
<PyroMithrandir> Hobbsee, is there?
<Hobbsee> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<macd> aticonfig: error while loading shared libraries: libfglrx_pp.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory    anyone have any idea? the forums have one reference, unanswered
<Hobbsee> PyroMithrandir: ^
<PyroMithrandir> :)
<noiesmo> MasterEvilAce, well compiz is window manager and XGL is a X server
<erofee> thanks, i'll have a read
<MasterEvilAce> so compiz is like kde/gnome/
<PyroMithrandir> not quite
<noiesmo> MasterEvilAce, not really but it controls things
<PyroMithrandir> kde and gnome are desktop environments
<PyroMithrandir> they each have window managers, but they aren't themselves
<Hobbsee> macd: it's in xorg-driver-fglrx
<macd> which is installed.
<Hobbsee> macd: see packages.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> ie, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=libfglrx_pp.so.1&searchmode=searchword&case=insensitive&version=dapper&arch=i386
<Hobbsee> hmm...odd
<noiesmo> MasterEvilAce, you cannot have eye candy without both compiz and xgl and its best on dapper see #ubuntu-xgl
<macd> no dapper for me, I just reinstalled breezy
<macd> wifi and ati broken in dapper never to work :P
<MasterEvilAce> noviesmo: okay, that makes sense. I always see people talking about compiz and xgl together... so basically KDE+Compiz+XGL?
<noiesmo> MasterEvilAce, yep
<macd> Hobbsee: any other suggestions?
<MasterEvilAce> awesome, thanks
<Hobbsee> macd: not a clue.  what's the wifi card?
<macd> it works fine in breezy.
* Hobbsee doesnt deal in xgl and similar things
<Hobbsee> what model?
<macd> proxim silver, atheros 5211
<PyroMithrandir> have they got xgl/compiz eye candy working well with KDE yet? last I tried it it didn't really seem integrated with KDE
<PyroMithrandir> I mean, I had to run gnome-window-manager
<PyroMithrandir> and all 4 of my desktops had the same background :(
<noiesmo> yes have compiz xgl with kde but only with gnome-window-manager kde support not very good mainly gnome developers pushing xglcompiz
<noiesmo> PyroMithrandir, my screenshots http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/mediagallery/album.php?aid=1
<macd> Im really getting to the point I want to toss this thing out the window....
<noiesmo> PyroMithrandir, yeah but wobbly windows rain water very sexy my eye;s love it hehe
<Hobbsee> macd: ask about atheros cards in #ubuntu+1 - i dont know much about them
<macd> IT WORKS ;P
<Hobbsee> yay
<macd> I downgraded from dapper to breezy
<PyroMithrandir> oh, yeah, I loved the eye candy, I just like my 4 distinct desktops better :P
<macd> works out of the box with breezy, as did ati/fglrx prior to today
<noiesmo> PyroMithrandir, fair enough each to their own :)
* macd knew he never shoulda upgrade to dapper
<macd> I'll just troll all the ubuntu rooms, someone might know ;)
<PyroMithrandir> noiesmo, hey, if it worked nicely with the desktop pager on the kicker, and let me keep a different desktop background on each side of the cube, I'd love it
<riri> hi nixt
<riri> i just format
<noiesmo> PyroMithrandir, yes I agree with you there the pager was a bit of a bugger but hay cube spins lol
<riri> to have a fresh kub ! lol
<noiesmo> PyroMithrandir, it can only improve
<nixternal> you formated and installed again riri?
<PyroMithrandir> noiesmo, that's my thinking on it. I'll just wait until it's better integrated
<riri> yes
<riri> to get rid of xp or mandriva contamination
<riri> so now i have my two hdd in use
<PyroMithrandir> besides, if I want to show off, I still have it installed, I just have to edit some config files :)
<noiesmo> PyroMithrandir, I tend to use it on and off as it has sdl app issues also
<PyroMithrandir> I had some issues with XGL and video playback, actually
<noiesmo> PyroMithrandir, love showing it to M$ mates they get all jealous and defence of there M$ installs funny
<PyroMithrandir> like, there'd be a diagonal line from one corner to another that would have a couple frames off from one side to the other
<noiesmo> PyroMithrandir, what video card you running
<PyroMithrandir> nvidia geforce fx 5500
<noiesmo> same here was bit laggy now have 6600gt runs smooth as
<blaze> what layout should i choose for my keyboard in the Language Tool in KDE (the one that i choose my language for the keyboard)
<blaze> ?
<noiesmo> PyroMithrandir, did you use the quinnstorm repos
<PyroMithrandir> ah, well, I run a very cheap system :) threw together the whole thing for under $300 a year ago
<PyroMithrandir> noiesmo, no, I don't think I did
<PyroMithrandir> it doesn't ring a bell
<noiesmo> PyroMithrandir, check this site when you wanna play with it again there's info on quinnstorm repos more plugins etc http://compiz.net
<drogen> hello?
<noiesmo> hello
<MasterEvilAce> hello!
<farous> can we download the old 2.4 kernel on ubuntu. The matlab program i have refuse to work on the 2.6 kernel
<drogen> i have a question.
<PyroMithrandir> noiesmo, cool, I was messing with it like 2 months ago, it was significantly more bleeding edge then :)
<noiesmo> farous, you should be able to try sudo apt-cache search kernel-image
<drogen> does anyone in here have a Compaq R3000
<noiesmo> PyroMithrandir, very buggy back then still bit buggy now to
<noiesmo> no ne drogen
<farous> is it in warty then
<noiesmo> not me drogen
<drogen> crap
<noiesmo> farous, not sure did you try open terminal and do sudo apt-cache search kernel-image
<noiesmo> farous, most distro's still put 2.4 kernel on install discs
<farous> yap
<PyroMithrandir> noiesmo, yeah, I had been on on a trip back to where I used to live in Chicago and a friend of a friend there showed me a video of XGL/Compiz eye candy... I got home a week later, and I just had to have it. I upgraded from breezy to dapper and went though a hell of a lot of trouble
<farous> it is not there
<PyroMithrandir> it's really got potential, though. impressive
<noiesmo> PyroMithrandir, no the feeling man I spent countless hours on it nearly got me divorced lol
<drogen> is there an ubuntu xgl port
<farous> there is howto for running xgl on dapper
<noiesmo> drogen, go to http://compiz.net all info there on xgl runs on dapper
<PyroMithrandir> hehe, noiesmo, you need to know when to stop, man
<noiesmo> its so addictive love my linux
<noiesmo> PyroMithrandir, don't like having something beat me either so once start a project gotta get it sorted before happy
<PyroMithrandir> noiesmo, heh, yeah, of course, I'm like that too. after the first day or two I really couldn't give up
<noiesmo> PyroMithrandir, :)
<PyroMithrandir> noiesmo, I may be exaggerating slightly. I think it only took 2 days ;)
<blaze> what layout should i choose for my keyboard in the Language Tool in KDE (the one that i choose my language for the keyboard)
<blaze> please help me :)
<PyroMithrandir> blaze, depends on your keyboard layout :)
<blaze> but i have a laptop
<macd> Hobbsee: btw, that missing so, was in /usr/X11R6/lib , linking it to /usr/lib solved problem.
<blaze> not included in the list
<Hobbsee> macd: ah okay, cool
<blaze> would you tell me the standart one?
<PyroMithrandir> I'd suggest you pick dvorak, because I like that layout, but you probably want the standard QWERTY whatever it is called
<macd> not to restart X....
<PyroMithrandir> (don't pick dvorak)
<macd> now*
<MasterEvilAce> Qwerty is standard keyboard stuff
<blaze> PyroMithrandir, :D
<blaze> so should i choose generic (101)
<blaze> ?
<MasterEvilAce> what are options
<blaze> a lot
<MasterEvilAce> I think i picked some 104 keyboard
<MasterEvilAce> i don't remember choices?
<blaze> the generics are from 101 to 105
<MasterEvilAce> hm
<blaze> my problem is
<blaze> that the keys for changing the language are not working :(
<MasterEvilAce> o_O
<zerodni> hey guys i was wondering has anyone got truecrypt installed
<PyroMithrandir> I don't
<drumline_> truecrypt...  what's that?
<drumline_> oh.. nice
<drumline_> disk encryption
<nixternal`zzz> nite all
<zerodni> yeah
<drumline_> is truecrypt the standard for such things?
<blaze> can somebody help me set my KDE Controle Module?
<zerodni> its the best multi platforum solution
<crazy_penguin> morning everybody!
<zerodni> i can get it working my debian boxes no problem but kubuntu has issues
<zerodni> the kernal source for 2.6.12 is missing
<noiesmo> zerodni, so why not just apt-get install the kernel-headers or the sorce for the kernel
<zerodni> i could use vanilla but i want to use the ones from kubuntu the kernel-headers are in the repostory but not the source for some reson
<zerodni> i need the source for truecrypt
<zerodni> the funny thing is that truecrypt has a deb for ubuntu but it doenst work with the most uptodate kernel but its easier to install on debian
<macd> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/744292   No screens found with ATI proprietary driver, am I missing something?
<macd> doing a diff b/t the previou xorg.conf and the one after aticonfig has touched shows alot of differences, so IM not sure whats really changed in the name of ati...
<Bilford> test
<Bilford> am I connected
<drumline_> yes you are
<Bilford> ty
<MasterEvilAce> SUCCESS TEST COMPLETED
<MasterEvilAce> or w/e :D
<Bilford> lol
<MasterEvilAce> installing kubuntu on my main computer via VM
<drumline_> VMWare or Xen?
<kettenschutz> hey
<MasterEvilAce> vmware
<drumline_> master: on XP?
<MasterEvilAce> yeah
<drumline_> cool...
<drumline_> You have a dual core?
<MasterEvilAce> nope
<MasterEvilAce> gonna be laggy? :P
<drumline_> little bit..  but it's bearable if you have something more than a 2800
<kettenschutz> someone could explain how to create service menus?!i wanted to create a servicemenu for BCHUNK and mount an iso file
<drumline_> and can devote the entire memory block to volatile RAM.
<drumline_> Master: I recently pitched for a stick of 1GB to bring me close to 2GB... makes a huge difference forcing the guest OS to RAM.
<MasterEvilAce> hmm
<drumline_> You don't need to allocate much to the guest... I got 1GB because I do more than 1 OS at a time
<drumline_> http://wiki.techrepublic.com/twiki/bin/view/Sandbox/TriviaGeekSandbox#Video_Emperor_Palpatine_Worst_bo
<drumline_> great for Star Wars fans.
<MasterEvilAce> should i let it auto-partition
<zerodni> MasterEvilAce, depend on if more than one user will be using the machine
<MasterEvilAce> it's over VMWare, andno just me
<MasterEvilAce> a VM os won't be able to have any effect on my current one, right?
<zerodni> if is vmaware then just let it put in on one part with the swap
<zerodni> nope
<MasterEvilAce> good
<zerodni> the whole dirve is in one file
<bary> any1 has a sec?
<zerodni> bary whats up
<bary> i new in kubuntu. its a matter fact i'am new in linux
<zerodni> thats cool
<bary> how do i install a aplication from cd
<bary> like firefox
<zerodni> what kind of cd is it
<zerodni> like the ubuntu cd
<bary> i've already installed kubundu and that was easy
<zerodni> what cd are you useing
<bary> now i wanna install firefox
<FHX> Hm..
<bary> a normal cd
<FHX> i'm having trouble with my DHCP configuration so I skipped it. is it important?
<zerodni> do you want to know the gui way or the command line way
<bary> the command line
<zerodni> sudo apt-get install firefox
<riri> fhx
<MasterEvilAce> FHX: lol DHCP shouldn't need configuration
<drumline_> Master: that's the best part of running a VM...  the VM is a child.    Be sure your firewall covers your Virtual network port.
<riri> depends what you need it for ?
<MasterEvilAce> drumline_: I don't need no stinkin firewalls :P
<drumline_> Master: do you use the built-in XP firewall?
<MasterEvilAce> no
<zerodni> it will look for the cd first then the net
<MasterEvilAce> i am unprotected
<MasterEvilAce> NOBODY HACK ME :(
<drumline_> MasterEvilAce: no host-based security?
<riri> neither am I
<MasterEvilAce> drumline_: nah
<riri> no paranoid
<drumline_> why?
<zerodni> firestarter is a good firewall
<riri> yes i use firestarter
<drumline_> core force looks to be nice for XP
<riri> to share internet
<MasterEvilAce> I'm the opposite of paranoid. The only time something is going to hack me, it will be a random attempt and i never saw something from somebody i don't know. the chances of that are LOW, also considering people target specific companies, websites, etc. usually
<McNutella> helooo :)
<zerodni> the best is kmyfirewall
<zerodni> but that uses iptables rules
<drumline_> Master: you're behind a NAT router anyway right?
<zerodni> if your behind nat you sould be good
<MasterEvilAce> drumline_: nah i disabled that
<drumline_> usually....   that's if your router doesn't get hacked.
<drumline_> MasterEvilAce: no nat?
<zerodni> if you have linksys your good
<MasterEvilAce> i'm DMZ'd on my router
<zerodni> ah
<MasterEvilAce> because i hate opening up specific ports
<zerodni> then you need firewall
<MasterEvilAce> nope :P
<MasterEvilAce> i don't have anything that anybody would want
<zerodni> and your sould open ports it nuts to be open to the world
<bary> zarodni the package must be extract or in tar.gz format?
<drumline_> MasterEvilAce: have you turned off network services like NetBIOS ?
<MasterEvilAce> drumline_: i did disable services, not sure about netbios
<zerodni> zerodni@thedesktop:~$ nmap cpe-071-075-009-204.carolina.res.rr.com
<zerodni> Starting nmap 3.81 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2006-05-29 03:40 EDT
<zerodni> Interesting ports on cpe-071-075-009-204.carolina.res.rr.com (71.75.9.204):
<zerodni> (The 1649 ports scanned but not shown below are in state: closed)
<zerodni> PORT     STATE    SERVICE
<zerodni> 68/tcp   filtered dhcpclient
<zerodni> 135/tcp  filtered msrpc
<zerodni> 136/tcp  filtered profile
<zerodni> 137/tcp  filtered netbios-ns
<zerodni> 138/tcp  filtered netbios-dgm
<zerodni> 139/tcp  filtered netbios-ssn
<zerodni> 445/tcp  filtered microsoft-ds
<MasterEvilAce> omg pastebin FTW
<zerodni> 593/tcp  filtered http-rpc-epmap
<zerodni> 1720/tcp filtered H.323/Q.931
<McNutella> I changed session from ubuntu to kubuntu, is there any way to have the desktop icons showing ?
<zerodni> 5050/tcp filtered mmcc
<zerodni> 5800/tcp filtered vnc-http
<zerodni> 5801/tcp filtered vnc-http-1
<zerodni> 5802/tcp filtered vnc-http-2
<zerodni> 5803/tcp filtered vnc-http-3
<zerodni> that is way you sould be behind the firewall
<McNutella> zerodni: bad move mate LOL
<FHX> DUDE
<FHX> pastebin
<zerodni> how is that a bad move
<McNutella> zerodni: coz no one likes a paster
<MasterEvilAce> spam :P
<FHX> because you pasted everytying on here
<FHX> =_=
<crimsun> zerodni: pasting > 3 lines consecutively is called spamming. Use pastebin instead.
<drumline_> MasterEvilAce: you act like hackers actually have to consciously target you, which is an egregious error.  I've managed Intrusion Detection System logs for a data center and my own personal firewall logs...  You would flip at how much automated attacking goes on and how wide open you are.   If you have all those ports open, you might already be hacked with a rootkit and not even know it.
<zerodni> i just did it to show his info im not spaming
<FHX> it was spamming if not everyone wanted to see it
<Lynoure> more like flooding, but still...
<crimsun> zerodni: yes you did, and I'm not going to argue about it.
<McNutella> its called flooding on IRC zerodni  :(
<crimsun> just use pastebin next time
<drumline_> MasterEvilAce: ever type a credit card into that computer?   Ever access your bank account online?   Ever access an email account tied to an online bank account?   do paypal?    Any data passing through your keyboard would then be accessible.
<zerodni> so it would been ok if i typed all that by hand
<FHX> No
<MasterEvilAce> drumline_: i understand some are random. i'm not paranoid and think i need a huge firewall and virus scanners, etc. i doubt anything will happen (unless someone tries to hack me to prove me wrong in IRC :P)
<McNutella> lol
<McNutella> anyhoo
<teenboyfeet> hey folks. i set up my xorg.conf settings to run two X desktops, one on my CRT and one on my TV, according to the instructions on the ubuntu wiki page "nvidiatvout". this was fine when i was running in GNOME. but since ive switched to KDE, i can run the two desktops fine but the mouse will not move from my first monitor to the second. any ideas? thanks
<McNutella> zerodni: I dont wanna sound rude, but if you dont know how to behave on IRC, then I suggest you go read about the basics first :S
<drumline_> MasterEvilAce: some?   Most are random.   Like I said, you'd have to see it to believe it.  An unpatched Microsoft 2000 box doesn't last 1 hour now before becoming completely infected.
<drumline_> MasterEvilAce: and I'm certain that XP is not far behind.
<blaze> how can my ip be invisible in Kopete?
<McNutella> blaze: i didnt know you could on KoPete :)
<zerodni> i have been on irc forevery i know how to behave when i start pasting for freecasinos and porn you can let me know and i wasnt doing a stupid macho picture
<zerodni> but anyway
<drumline_> MasterEvilAce: i seriously suggest you getting up to speed about what security professionals recommend to protect yourself.  You're playing with fire.
<MasterEvilAce> drumline_: I understand, i am always fully patched up, and I know that doesn't mean you're secure. but if somebody wants in bad enough, they'll get in eventually
<zerodni> but dont let them have it easy MasterEvilAce
<drumline_> MasterEvilAce: that last part about somebody wanting in bad enough applies almost completely to Internet-facing servers and not to client PC's..  You are incorrectly applying that generality.
<MasterEvilAce> drumline_: the're not going to see it as a server or not, they're just oging to see a computer
<drumline_> MasterEvilAce: the issue with "if they want in, they'll eventually get in" refers to an internet server with a static presence - A domain name or a hostname that doesn't change.  It does not refer to a client PC on a dynamic link.
<MasterEvilAce> drumline_: my computer is always on, and my IP is always the same
<MasterEvilAce> i'll disable DMZ just to make you happy :(
<drumline_> MasterEvilAce: same thing applies.  Do you have a domain name and run servers?
<zerodni> lol
<McNutella> where do I install window decorations? and can I use the same one as I use with ubuntu ?
<MasterEvilAce> i run a server or two, not webserver or anything like that
<zerodni> McNutella, i dont think you can but it under system settings under apeince
<teenboyfeet> McNutella: kcontrol?
<drumline_> MasterEvilAce: look...  I can tell by your responses that you aren't fully understanding what I mean.   Just check out what security professionals recommend in this area...
<drumline_> MasteEvilAce: what... like P2P?
<MasterEvilAce> not 24/7 but yes, and Ventrilo
<zerodni> drumline_, problem bit torrent LOL
<McNutella> zerodni ; teenboyfeet thanks
<drumline_> MasterEvilAce: like copyright violation P2P?
<teenboyfeet> np
<zerodni> MasterEvilAce, let give you a senaro
<MasterEvilAce> drumline_: I understand that i can be hacked at anytime, etc. The point is, it doesn't matter, there's nothing for somebody to gain by doing it
<drumline_> MasterEvilAce: you don't have to answer that...  But I will say that P2P networks are like playing with fire also.  You are allowing unsolicited communication into your box.
<MasterEvilAce> going YEARS doing this, no problems. firewalls, anti virus, etc. are a huge hassle to work with. i don't care enough
<zerodni> you have ventrillo and there is an exploit with it and  it opens up to access with something else this is less likely on linux but it could happen and you are dmz so any port they open is ported through
<zerodni> MasterEvilAce, you have the right to do what you want but i hope you dont do this on a windows box
<zerodni> for our sake
<MasterEvilAce> zerodni: umm.. what? lol
<drumline_> MasterEvilAce: not true.   Your computer can be used as one of the drones in some of the lucrative illegal schemes on the internet.   It could be used to attack internet computers.  It could be used to infect others.  It could be used to steal any data you type into your keypad for extortion, to steal your money, etc...    It could be used as a relay for SPAM...    All of which can illicit a visit by the FBI to your door.   Now with all that pirated sof
<drumline_> he FBI?
<zerodni> drumline_, exactly
<drumline_> seriously... they don't fuck around when they have a jewel...   they make examples out of people.
<zerodni> yes good point dont every run sendmail on the pc
<zerodni> LOL
<MasterEvilAce> drumline_: I keep my stuff clean, no uneeded services running, no spyware, etc. the most i have is tracking cookies so nobody has implanted a bot server or anything into me
<drumline_> I know a guy who helped put 5 guys in prison simply because they helped run a server with pirated software on it.
<zerodni> thats cool but how do you know what the next expoit is going to be
<drumline_> MasterEvilAce: study up.   Rootkit technology is more advanced that you realize.   Now, rootkits can lift your operating system into a virtual machine and operate OUTSIDE your operating system.
<zerodni> this is even more importent on a windows box
<zerodni> yep chrootkit is awsome
<drumline_> chrootkit doesn't find it
<drumline_> The technology I'm talking about is for MS OS's
<zerodni> ah yeah
<drumline_> but it may exist for Linux.. who knows...   probably not though.
<zerodni> rootkitreviler is good for windows right
<zerodni> its been while for me and windows
<drumline_> rootkitrevealer is a decent one that will catch rootkits trying to hide data from regedit.
<MasterEvilAce> test
<zerodni> and its only for known rootkits
<drumline_> Master: got the test.
<drumline_> zerodni: it'll find things that aren't rootkits too...  just strange things that aren't even malicious.
<zerodni> yep
<zerodni> its a good little program but you have to agree that its deffently not full proof
<drumline_> MasterEvilAce: The door was opened when you wanted to involve yourself in P2P filesharing...  you unlocked your computer for that purpose..    Both involving yourself in P2P and unlocking your computer is risky...  and should you ever show up on FBI radar, you'd be in a world of hurt.   Just wanted to throw that out there for your consideration.  You can do whatever you want with it.   :)
<drumline_> zerodni: oh no...   there are rootkits that are kernel-level and hide from all windows API's
<zerodni> yep
<drumline_> zerodni: at that point, you need a file listing of every file on the computer from WITHIN the operating system and from OUTSIDE the operating system(a boot cd-rom) and the compare the two.
<zerodni> i used a barts pe disk once to to a scan outside the OS
<MasterEvilAce> restarting
<zerodni> it worked ok
<drumline_> zerodni: funny thing...  I haven't gotten around to doing that...  I guess I want a linux solution.
<drumline_> I think I'll make a disc that has cygwin on it and does the listing and can also boot and do the listing outside
<zerodni> for linux chrootkit on linux live cd works good for linux installs
<drumline_> which linux live cd?
<drumline_> kubuntu?
<zerodni> but you would have to use a windows kernal for it to compare i think
<zerodni> any of them that have chrootkit and maybe a AV like clam
<zerodni> just to be on the safe side
<zerodni> i use STD for almost everything like that
<drumline_> yeah...   Windows kernel...  that's where Cygwin comes in.  :)
<drumline_> cygwin can output listings in the same formats...
<drumline_> and run perl scripts nicely...
<zerodni> but what programe would you use that reads windows rootkits
<drumline_> perl... mmmm...
<drumline_> That would be interesting to see if rootkitrevealer would work in WINE.
<drumline_> probably not.  :)
<zerodni> it does but not very well
<zerodni> lol
<drumline_> really?
<drumline_> what do you mean?
<zerodni> and it would check your veral wine not your system
<zerodni> lol
<drumline_> oh..  funny
<drumline_> it isn't coded to examine other systems... only the local one.
<drumline_> well that's funny..
<zerodni> yeah
<drumline_> Meanwhile...  tis time for me to hit the hay..
<zerodni> that is why it only checked the wine windows install the one in your home dir
<drumline_> I'll leave you with a limerick
<zerodni> there was a man from nantuckit
<drumline_> There was a young man from Yuma, Who told an elephant joke to a Puma.   Now his body lies, under hot western skies.  The Puma had no sense of Huma.
<zerodni> lol
<drumline_> :)
<blaze> how can i add a sound icon in the taskbar
<blaze> i mean a volume controller
<blaze> ?
<zerodni> kmix
<zerodni> blaze,
<blaze> ok.. i'll try
<blaze> oh, thanks zerodni ! :)
<zerodni> sure
<blaze> and does anyone know how to configure Kandy (for my GSM)
<blaze> Siemens CX70 :-P
<zerodni> are you connecting via usb
<blaze> yes zerodni
<blaze> and.. maby someone can tell me another phone manager for kde
<zerodni> kandy works pritty good i dont know the one for gnome but that one works with kde too
<crabgrass> how do i get scim to work in kubuntu ?
<zerodni> what are you trying to do with scim if you dont mind me asking :)
<crabgrass> japanese
<zerodni> and it doesnt work by installing scim with scim-tables-ja
<crabgrass> i don't know how to use it i guess
<crabgrass> i have scim-tables-ja installed
<zerodni> you can use scim-config-gconf and use gconf to confiure it
<crabgrass> i have.  i understand that you only need to use ctl and space to activate it
<zerodni> hmm
<zerodni> im not that formiler with it sorry i cant be more help
<zerodni> so are you japanese crabgrass ?
<visik7> hi
<visik7> I've installed w32codecs from seveas repo but divx are not playable inside kaffeine
<visik7> there is no more the config checker in kaffeine
<nox-Hand> Anyone got XGL working?
<Bilford> divx
<Bilford> are you using Breezy or Dapper
<visik7> Bilford: dapper
<Bilford> I think install MPLayer
<visik7> on breezy works
<visik7> mplayer is installed
<Bilford> to get the codecs
<Bilford> oh
<visik7> and inside mplayer it works
<FHX> hey could someone help me? my internet doesn't work
<visik7> but not in kaffeine(xine)
<FHX> does this have something to do with DHCP not configuring udring setup?
<FHX> because I skipped it during setup
<FHX> it was not working
<FHX> how can i fix this?
<Bilford> well, I just did a fresh install yesterday
<Bilford> did you upgrade or fresh install
<FHX> fresh install
<Bilford> I watched DivX today
<FHX> but i skipped the DHCP configuration
<Bilford> visik7,
<FHX> because it wasn't working
<FHX> and now my internet is not working
<visik7> Bilford: yes me too
<visik7> Bilford: fresh install from RC cd
<visik7> installed w32codecs
<FHX> ..
<visik7> but no divx output
<Bilford> did you 'reboot' after installing MPLayer
<visik7> yes
<visik7> even If I don't think was necessary
<Bilford> I doubt this will work, but try    sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Bilford> thats probably only for audio though
<Bilford> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<visik7> cool
<visik7> libxine-extracodecs
<visik7> works
<visik7> thanks
<Bilford> ok
<Bilford> FHX, I have no idea how to fix your internet
<FHX> hm..
<FHX> well
<FHX> do you know how i can fix DHCP configuration?
<FHX> because that's the step i skipped during installation/setup of Kubuntu
<visik7> FHX open the /etc/network/interfaces file
<visik7> paste on some pastebin
<FHX> okay 1 sec
<FHX> i can't
<FHX> ..
<visik7> UH ?
<FHX> I'm on another computer
<visik7> can't what ?
<visik7> and ?
<FHX> access internet
<FHX> so i can't pastebin
<FHX> because i need internet to get online to pastebin.com
<visik7> mmm
<FHX> yeah..
<visik7> dunno paste by hand skipping line starting with # and empty lines
<FHX> ??
<FHX> um
<FHX> i'd have to type it up from computer to computer
<FHX> and that's kind of difficult
<FHX> i'm on two different computers
<visik7> they are about 4 lines if any
<FHX> okay
<FHX> hang on
<visik7> com'on
<FHX> ok
<FHX> script grep
<FHX> and
<FHX> map eth0
<HymnToLife> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<EvilIdler> Morning
<FHX> ?
<HymnToLife> FHX> that is
<HymnToLife> pleae
<HymnToLife> don't
<HymnToLife> speak
<HymnToLife> like
<HymnToLife> that :)
<FHX> okay
<FHX> visik7 what should I do now?
<FHX> those were the only things it said
<FHX> i skipped all of the #s and empty spaces, and those were the only two lines
<visik7> FHX: but are you on breezy ?
<FHX> i'm on kubuntu
<FHX> should be breezy
<FHX> The problem is that during installation i skipped DHCP configuration
<FHX> how do I fix this now?
<visik7> oh ok
<FHX> becuase previously, when I didn't skip it (and when it didn't stall) i had no problem with the internet
<FHX> now that i've skipepd it, my internet is not working
<visik7> comment all
<visik7> and add this 2 lines
<HymnToLife> FHX> could you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<FHX> no
<FHX> if I could i wouldn't have any trouble
<FHX> XD
<FHX> i don't have intenret access on that computer
<FHX> that's the problem
<HymnToLife> well anyway
<visik7> auto eth0
<FHX> visik7:?
<visik7> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<FHX> ok
<FHX> i add those two lines to it?
<visik7> this 2 lines
<visik7> for dhcp
<visik7> and comment all the rest
<Bilford> Whats a good par2 repair app for Linux
<Bilford> QuickPar in Wine?
<HymnToLife> FHX> be careful not to comment the lo lines, though
<FHX> what do you mean by commentall for hte rest?
<FHX> I'm confused
<HymnToLife> it will create problems if you do
<FHX> do I just add thos etwo lines?
<HymnToLife> yes
<FHX> okay
<FHX> done
<FHX> will it work now?
<visik7> FHX oh HymnToLife is right don't comment the lo interface
<FHX> i have no idea what lo interface is
<HymnToLife> FHX> then sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0 to restart the interface
<FHX> wait wtf?
<FHX> you mean in konsole?
<FHX> XD
<FHX> i'm lost
<FHX> right now i'm in interfaces
<visik7> FHX there should be 2 lines like this
<visik7> auto lo
<visik7> iface lo inet loopback
<FHX> and i've just added those two lines and saved
<visik7> don't comment them
<FHX> huh
<FHX> ohh
<FHX> okay
<FHX> so what do I add then?
<FHX> what do you mean by "comment all"?
<FHX> o.o
<HymnToLife> FHX> do you have stuff mentioning eth0 and eth1 in there ?
<HymnToLife> like   iface eth0 inet static or something
<FHX> yes
<FHX> no i see those two lines you mentioned
<FHX> but what do you mean by "comment all"?
<FHX> do I type comment all on every line?
<FHX> i have no idea
<HymnToLife> then comment it outthat is, add a # at the very beginning of the line
<HymnToLife> hold on, I'll show you an example
<FHX> at the beginning of those two lines?
<FHX> okay added
<FHX> i added a # in front of those two lines
<HymnToLife> you should have more than two if it's static
<FHX> um
<HymnToLife> a line for the IP, subnet mak, gateway, DNS...
<FHX> okay just show me the example
<FHX> i'm confused
<FHX> XD
<HymnToLife> http://fkraiem.no-ip.org/stuff/interfaces
<HymnToLife> it should look a bit like this
<FHX> omg no
<FHX> it's totally different
<FHX> i have everything
<FHX> except
<FHX> what goes below math eth0
<FHX> *map eth0
<FHX> and i odn't know what my IP is
<HymnToLife> what do you have there ?
<FHX> everything
<FHX> except from #The primary
<FHX> onwards
<HymnToLife> and instead of that, nothing ?
<FHX> http://pastebin.com/744405
<FHX> yeah
<FHX> instead of that, nothing
<FHX> that's what mine looks like
<HymnToLife> ok
<HymnToLife> it will be easier then
<FHX> what should i donow?
<HymnToLife> do you have only eth0 ?
<FHX> yes
<HymnToLife> or several interfces
<HymnToLife> ok
<FHX> no
<FHX> several
<HymnToLife> so just add a line
<FHX> when i was installing kubuntu it told me i had several
<FHX> okay
<FHX> what line do i add?
<HymnToLife> which one do you want to ue with DHCP ?
<FHX> i have no idea what they even are
<HymnToLife> what does     ifconfig -a      returns ?
<FHX> ??
<FHX> in konsole?
<FHX> eth0, eth1, lo, sot0
<HymnToLife> yes
<FHX> *sit0
<HymnToLife> yit will give you a list of all your network interfaces
<HymnToLife> ok so you have two
<FHX> ok
<FHX> so what should i do now?
<HymnToLife> you have to determine which one you want to use
<FHX> okay eth0
<FHX> it doesn't make a difference right?
<HymnToLife> so add a line in interface like this :    iface etho inet dhcp
<HymnToLife> of course it does
<HymnToLife> if you have two interfacer, that means you have two networkcards
<HymnToLife> ell anyway
<FHX> yeah but if it doesn't work then i can just change it to the other one
<FHX> okay i've added that line below
<FHX> now will it work?
<HymnToLife> if eth0 doesn't ork, that means you have to use eth1 :p
<HymnToLife> yes, you just need to activate it
<HymnToLife> sudo ifup eth0
<FHX> ok
<FHX> if this one doens't work
<FHX> then i just do the same for eth1 right?
<FHX> what's the differnce?
<FHX> will one work better than the other?
<HymnToLife> well, not exactly
<HymnToLife> you have to deactivate eth0 (sudo ifdown eth0)
<HymnToLife> then replace eth0 with eth1 in interface
<HymnToLife> and udo ifup eth1
<HymnToLife> sudo*
<FHX> it's still not workind
<FHX> *working
<HymnToLife> neither of them is working ?
<FHX> i'm trying eth1 now
<FHX> when i finished eth0 google.com wouldn't load
<FHX> so now i'm trying eth1
<FHX> neither of them work.
<FHX> wtf.
<FHX> x.x
<FHX> this sucks.
<HymnToLife> try ifconfig when one is actie
<HymnToLife> to ee if DHCP worked
<FHX> k
<FHX> i'm putting bcak up eth0
<FHX> then i'll type in ifconfig
<FHX> how can i tell if it's working??
<HymnToLife> iif it gives you an IP and all for eth0
<FHX> hm
<FHX> no IP
<FHX> sigh
<HymnToLife> try with eth1 then...
<FHX> i did
<FHX> i tried with both
<FHX> none work
<FHX> i do'nt know what to d onow
<FHX> T_T
<FHX> WHY is this so difficult.
<FHX> aargh
<HymnToLife> you could try configuring them from the GUI
<HymnToLife> but I've never done it wihth KDE so I can't tell you how
<FHX> it keeps saying:
<FHX> no DHCPOFFERS received
<FHX> and
<FHX> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<FHX> what does tha tmean??
<HymnToLife> are you _sure_ you have a DHCP server runing on your network ?
<FHX> btw
<FHX> where do I add
<FHX> that iface
<FHX> do i add it below iface
<FHX> or at the end of the document?
<FHX> yes
<FHX> because the first time installation it worked
<FHX> and now second time kubuntu installation it doesn't work
<HymnToLife> I'm not sure if it matters
<HymnToLife> I alway add it that the end though
<FHX> becuase the first time round it worked, then someone here messed my installation and i had to startover, and this time round it wouldn't configure DHCP
<FHX> o.o
<FHX> T_T
<FHX> wth do i do now
<FHX> i have no internet
<FHX> x.x
<FHX> aarghh
<HymnToLife> if it worked the first time, you're certainly doing something wrong
<FHX> what??
<FHX> aarghhhhhhh
<HymnToLife> hmm
<FHX> alright hang on
<FHX> i'm going to transfer it
<FHX> through a usb
<HymnToLife> try adding map eth1after map eth0
<FHX> and i'll patsebin it here
<McNutella> huloo again
<FHX> aargh you know what
<FHX> fck this
<FHX> i'm just going to type it al out
<FHX> X.x
<FHX> HymnToLife can i type it all out then you send me back what it's supposed to be?
<HymnToLife> ure
<HymnToLife> sure*
<FHX> HymnToLifehttp://pastebin.com/744429
<FHX> now
<FHX> what do i fix
<FHX> =_=
<HymnToLife> if the interface is eth0, thi sould definitely
<HymnToLife> work*
<FHX> well, it doesnt.
<HymnToLife> since it doesn, I think it's eth1
<HymnToLife> add a    map eth1    line just after map eth0
<HymnToLife> and modify last line
<HymnToLife> then try eth1
<FHX> wait
<FHX> when i add map eth1
<FHX> do i have the space and the same format as map eth0?
<HymnToLife> I'm unsure if it matters
<HymnToLife> in doubt, do it the same :)
<FHX> i did it the same
<FHX> btw
<FHX> it wouldn't work when i tried sudo ifdown eth0
<FHX> it says: ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<HymnToLife> ow sorry
<HymnToLife> you should have deactivated it before modifying the file
<FHX> ????
<FHX> what do I do
<FHX> okay
<FHX> tell me
<FHX> exactly what i have to do
<HymnToLife> well I don't think it matters uch, what happens when you ifup eth1 ?
<FHX> it upped
<FHX> and it doesn't work
<HymnToLife> ifconfig gives you an IP ?
<FHX> no
<FHX> it does not
<FHX> just a bunch of information
<HymnToLife> hmm
<FHX> ..
<FHX> Okay
<FHX> seriously
<FHX> what do i do
<quix> people! does anyone have ATI Xpress 200m on laptop, and working ubuntu on it??? please, need some advise
<HymnToLife> are you _sure_ there's a working DHCP server on your network ?
<FHX> Yes
<FHX> otherwise how can i get my internet to work
<FHX> and btw
<FHX> no matter what i do
<FHX> sudo ifdown eth0 won't work
<FHX> it's permanently up
<HymnToLife> that's because eth0 is not mentioned anymore in interfce
<FHX> yes it is
<HymnToLife> a reboot will deactivate it but I don't think that's the problem
<FHX> ..
<FHX> sigh
<FHX> Okay
<FHX> i just want my internet to work
<FHX> hwo do i get it to work
<HymnToLife> well
<FHX> ..
<HymnToLife> this definitely _should_ work, I just tested it right now
<HymnToLife> well, I guess you can just reinstall and not miss the network configuration
<Bilford> try rebooting
<FHX> ok i'm rebooting now
<FHX> this sucks.
<HymnToLife> but that seems too much hassle
<quix> my config is amd64 4000+,2GB RAM, ATI Xpress 200m 128MB dedicated vram, X freezes on startup, can any one help me??
<HymnToLife> quix> error message ?
<quix> it just freezes
<quix> no error
<HymnToLife> what does the logfile ay ?
<HymnToLife> say*
<FHX> ...
<FHX> ITS NOT WORKING
<FHX> @#)($*@#)
* FHX is so frustrated
<FHX> i don't get it
<FHX> i'm doing EVERYTHING RIGHT
<FHX> and it's JUST NOT WORKING
<FHX> T_T
<FHX> arghhhhh
<sulan> FHX: try ifconfig eth0 down if you need your interface down without first releasing dhcp-leases and such
<FHX> it's down already
<FHX> i rebooted
<inc|freaky> hi all, does the svn version allready have the new channel tab bar thingy? the tree ... umm... dunno ... its just that the actual release only scales the tabs and im on too many channels for that and i cant see any text on the tabs only a few chars ;)
<inc|freaky> oh sorry wrong channels ;D
<FHX> arghhhh
<FHX> "NO DHCPOFFERS RECEIVED"
<FHX> ftw
<FHX> i've been at it for TWO hours
<murtun> hey all
<FHX> i upped them both at the same time
<FHX> and they're still not working
<FHX> i've tried Everything
<murtun> what is that site that tells u how to configutr your source.lst and get everything thing up and running on a newly installed kubutnu setp?
<FHX> can somebody please offer me help???
<Terminus> FHX: what does ifconfig -a say?
<FHX> right now?
<FHX> eth0, eth1, and lo
<Terminus> gah... two lan cards.
<FHX> and sit0
<FHX> yes well
<FHX> what do i do to get this fixed
<FHX> i need internet
<FHX> and i'm fcking pissed. sigh. can you help?
<Terminus> can't quite remember how to deal with multiple lan cards.
<McNutella> take one out LOL
<McNutella> easiest solution
<FHX> i did
<FHX> and it did not work.
<FHX> so now
<FHX> somebody tell me
<FHX> how the heck
<FHX> DO I GET INTENRET
<McNutella> chill out man
<FHX> >.<
<FHX> i'm so frustrated
<FHX> i'm sorry but i am
<FHX> it's just so annoying
<McNutella> get a hobby
<McNutella> look, which one did you take out
<FHX> nobody knows how to fix it
<FHX> i took out both
<FHX> i tried
<FHX> first only eth1
<McNutella> if you give someone a chance
<FHX> then only eth0
<FHX> and neither work
<McNutella> does your board have onboard LAN ?
<FHX> i have absolutely no idea
<FHX> i know nothing about this
<FHX> all i know
<FHX> is that my internet is not working
<FHX> and whatever i've tried
<FHX> is not working
<McNutella> all I know is you need to take a time out
<zerodni> FHX if you pm me your the out put of the command less /etc/networking/interfaces i can see what maybe the trobble
<McNutella> coz you will annoy folk on here if you keep rabbiting on and on
<FHX> zerodni what do you mean? as in the entire thing? okay
<McNutella> make sure you pm it ;)
<FHX> zerodni http://pastebin.com/744429
<FHX> pastebin.
<kaarlo> Hi!
<McNutella> hi
<FHX> ..
<zerodni> i think you need to add to your interface file  auto eth0
<FHX> how?
<aadil> speaking about annoying folks..
<aadil> anyone knows someone named Mirjam?
<aadil> puh lease
<aadil> :)
<McNutella> aadil, nope?
<FHX> zerodni, as in just add that line at the bottom?
<aadil> ok thanks
<impaque> hello, can you please tell me is there a way to uninstall kmail (and use thunderbird instead) while not breaking dependencies (ie. kubuntu-desktop, if i remember correctly)? i have googled to find an answer to this, but to no avail.
<zerodni> FHX, yeah
<FHX> so it looks like this: http://pastebin.com/744465
<zerodni> it doesnt matter
<zerodni> yeah
* Terminus wonders if "ifconfig eth0 dhcp up" works on linux
<FHX> added it
<FHX> and it still doesn't work
<zerodni> did you restart your networking
<FHX> how?
<FHX> how do i restart my networking
<zerodni> /etc/init.d/networking restart or reboot
<murtun> is anyone else finding Dapper very un stable?
<zerodni> murtun, well it still in beta
<FHX> um
<McNutella> how how how :)
<FHX> zerodni what do i type in konsole?
<Terminus> murtun: not me, other than a right click crash issue with the desktop. :)
<vega-> zerodni: no it's rc
<SkrotFFS> murtun: It's a unstable version, but no, I find it almost rock solid
<murtun> that answers alot
<murtun> ah right
<FHX> zerodni: /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<zerodni> yeah
<FHX> ok
<vega-> murtun: i'm worried particularly about this: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gamin/+bug/36581
* McNutella waiting for stable version :D
<murtun> SkrotFFS: would u happeb to know any guides to getting up and running nicely
<murtun> like enhacing source.lst and stuff like that
<FHX> it failed
<SkrotFFS> murtun: uhm, no. I just instal it, configure KDE the way I like it and that's it =)
<zerodni> you might want to clear out networking a reboot might do it
<murtun> lol, fair enough
<Bilford> maybe do a fresh install of Dapper RC
<murtun> I'm not able to apt-get xchat.. :S
<FHX> ok
<murtun> which is strange
<Bilford> I usually find that when I try to fix something using lots of steps and intrictate things that Im usually doing it wrong
<Bilford> theres usually a simple way
<murtun> was anyone else able to apt-get xchat
<Bilford> I use Konversation
<murtun> coz it didn't let me install that or amsn... wandering of my source.lst is crap
<Bilford> paste your source list
<Bilford> !paste
<FHX> k i'm rebooting now
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<Bilford> are you going to paste it.  im leaving
<murtun> hmm
<murtun> its the defualt one that came with the install
<murtun> lemme pastebin it
<Bilford> ok
<FHX> zerodni: my internet sitll doesnt'work.
<FHX> what should i do now?
<Bilford> but I dont think XChat is multiverse
<Bilford> it's a common app
<zerodni> hmm
<FHX> :S
<zerodni> FHX, you may want to setup static
<FHX> how?
<FHX> i don't know my IP
<zerodni> do you know a free ip on your network
<FHX> nope
<Bilford> 192.168.1.1.100
<Bilford> http://192.168.1.1.100
<zerodni> can you ping around to find out
<FHX> okay
<FHX> i think it's
<FHX> 127.0.0.1
<zerodni> lol
<murtun> http://pastebin.com/744490
<zerodni> i dont think so
<zerodni> lol
<impaque> can you please tell me is there a way to uninstall kmail (and use thunderbird instead) while not breaking dependencies (ie. kubuntu-desktop, if i remember correctly)? i have googled to find an answer to this, but to no avail.
<Bilford> murtun, , most of yours are disabled
<FHX> um ok
<FHX> how can i find my ip?
<zerodni> just apt-get remove kmail then apt-get thunerderbird
<Bilford> go to  alt+f2  adept
<Bilford> Adept - Manage Repositories
<zerodni> kubuntu-desktop is just a verual package not importent
<Bilford> and enable all of those
<Bilford> murtun, or just remove the # from in front of them
<FHX> zerodni how about my shared IP?
<FHX> would that work?
<murtun> righty
<Bilford> then do sudo apt-get update
<Bilford> then try the xchat
<impaque> zerodni: so, kubuntu-desktop is just an "alias" for common desktop packages?
<zerodni> yeah
<FHX> okay
<impaque> will it affect updating?
<FHX> done
<FHX> now what
<FHX> it still doesn't work
<zerodni> it just makes it easier to install so you dont have to install all the packages that make up kubuntu-desktop
<murtun> cheers, Bilford
<zerodni> it doesnt install software it just has depenscys of other packages that makes it a virtul package
<FHX> i giveup
<impaque> zerodni: but when i update the system, will that unresolved dependency then be automatically solved by installing kmail again?
<zerodni> that sucks i just finshed his interfaces file
<zerodni> no you will remove kubuntu-destkop you dont need it now
<impaque> zerodni: so, it's safe to remove the entire kubuntu-desktop package? ok, thanks mate! ;) i really don't have a large hdd on my laptop, i'll give it a try.. thanks!
<zerodni> yeah its not a package
<zerodni> its a virual package
<zerodni> no software is installed
<impaque> zerodni: thx for clearing that up to me. i'm familiar with those meta packages on gentoo.
<zerodni> yeah
<zerodni> gentoo = the great wait
<zerodni> lol just kidding
<impaque> zerodni: yeah ;)
<zerodni> impaque, so your not a gentoo freek :p
<impaque> zerodni: but you know, as long as you're not a ricer and really know what you want and you have the patience to sort out USE flags constantly.. you eventually get a nice, sleek system.
<zerodni> i can do the same thing with debian
<zerodni> i can build every packages using debian with apt-build
<zerodni> but that is all religion LOL
<impaque> zerodni: to be honest, i'm not that patient for the laptop: slow hdd, it will take days.. so i decided to give kubuntu a whirl
<zerodni> ah
<impaque> afaik, kubuntu has a slight better optimisation than debian? this is a P4 machine, so i would love to take advantage of the cpu
<impaque> ie. better optimisation out of the box ;)
<zerodni> kubuntu works great but its all debian
<zerodni> so when i say debian i mean them all
<Tallia1Kubuntu> optimization*
<impaque> Tallia1Kubuntu: :p
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :D
<EvilIdler> The American spelling is with z
<EvilIdler> The European is with s ;)
<impaque> EvilIdler: touche!
<GazzaK> I've found getting the right kernal on makes a difference
<GazzaK> kernel
<GazzaK> as an example -
<GazzaK> Sysinfo for 'dogbert': Linux 2.6.15-23-k7 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: AMDAthlonXP2500+ at 1837 MHz (3677 bogomips), , RAM: 910/3040MB, 96 proc's, 1.23h up
<GazzaK> i'm running the k7 kernel, and it is quicker than the i386 standard one
<impaque> GazzaK: the kernel, and the libraries, make the biggest difference afaik
<Tallia1Kubuntu> EvilIdler: oh.. i am european and i didn't know about it :)
<EvilIdler> Tallia1Kubuntu: Such far western influence! :P
<GazzaK> Tallia1Kubuntu: it is the same as colour/color etc
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yeah
<GazzaK> mind you, having silly amounts of ram helps :)
<impaque> i don't want to sound like a ricer.. but.. with which cflags is the majority of kubuntu packages built?
<impaque> i googled to no avail there, again :|
<zerodni> sorry
<zerodni> not sure for kubuntu
<zerodni> was on another pm
<kettenschutz> hey
<kettenschutz> someone of you got experience with the WineCVS script from linuxgamers?
<kettenschutz> i've got problems while connecting to cvs server
<Tallia1Kubuntu> can i make you a question regarding Wireless access point and p2p client software?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> when i turn on Ktorrent client on my laptop connected to the net through an US-robotics access point, the web navigation became very bad... furthermore i tried to ping the wifi router and the amount of packet loss is HUGE.. like 90%. Is this normal? do you have to turn off p2p clients too for  a correct navigation? i never had this problem with a wired connection....
<OdyX> can actually kipi-plugins be included in gwenview or not ?
<GazzaK> should I install a virus checker?
<EvilIdler> GazzaK: If your mailserver handles mail for windows clients, sure
<GazzaK> I only have two machines at home, both kubuntu boxes
<GazzaK> and rarely send files anywhere
<EvilIdler> There are only a few proof-of-concept viruses and trojans for Linux, and there are a lot of pre-requisites before they'll get on your system
<GazzaK> okay, it just feels so odd
<EvilIdler> The feeling is called 'freedom'
<GazzaK> I've been a windows boy for 7-8 years, i'm a sys admin, and it feels so weird not bothering with a AV solution...
<GazzaK> I keep feeling like I've forgotten something!
<EvilIdler> There will be major warnings on Linux sites when something like that appears
<EvilIdler> But the way you use a Unix-like system is very different from Windows
<GazzaK> yeah, I guess so, it's only time....
<GazzaK> I do see that :)
<EvilIdler> Half my Windows games require admin acces
<EvilIdler> +s
<EvilIdler> Feck knows why a non-debugging Win32 development can't work as a regular user, either
<GazzaK> what do you think of this - for the last 7-8 years I have been a sys admin, totally windows based.  in the last month I have ditched windows at home and now run kubuntu, and love it
<EvilIdler> Well, the average MCSE I know would call a doctor :)
<GazzaK> hehe
<kettenschutz> someone of you got experience with the WineCVS script from linuxgamers?
<EvilIdler> I'd say your work finally got to you ;)
<kettenschutz> i've got problems while connecting to cvs server
<GazzaK> quite, people seem amazed that I am coping so well, coming from such a heavy windows support background
<EvilIdler> GazzaK: Well, if you were self-trained in networking concepts, it's just a different interface. If you were a paper-MCSE, you'd not cope so well ;)
<EvilIdler> But 7+ years of sysadmin on any system should prepare you for any other modern system
<GazzaK> I hate paper mcse's - I employed one once, scared me senseless - as he was senseless
<EvilIdler> I worked with one in particular who was really, really scary.
<EvilIdler> Didn't help he was a CS/Diablo kid, either :/
<zerodni> GazzaK, one thing you do have to know if you are sending mail or relaying mail to windows users you may want to install clamav or something so that you dont pass on windows viruses
<EvilIdler> Couldn't admin a Win2k box without some sort of guide, even though some things actually have simple ways to fix problems in registry and config files.
<zerodni> its not required but its nice for everyone else
<zerodni> well windows users anyway
<crazy_penguin> cya later everyone!:)
<EvilIdler> Well, if he's *sending* there's no load that tacks onto his mail ;)
<riri> hi
<riri> is there any problem with sigmatel sound card
<riri> AC 9758,58 ?
<EvilIdler> I've taught some of my Windows-using acquaintances to use Thunderbird, plus some basic computer safety.
<zerodni> but im thinking like for a sendmail thing we use av for the windows people when we relay
<cfraz89> i think my other computer has a sigmatel ac97
<EvilIdler> Yeah, when you have a mixed network, it's sensible
<riri> cf
<EvilIdler> If you're feeling evil, have it mail them each time they do something dumb
<riri> any problem ?
<cfraz89> yes, on standard setup playing sounds froze app that tried to play it, or looped first second
<cfraz89> i used pci=noacpi on boot line to fix it
<EvilIdler> Sigmatel is used in some Live cards, isn't it? I think mine registered that as one of its components
<cfraz89> riri: do you have a problem with yours?
<riri> yes my son
<cfraz89> lol, what is it?
<cfraz89> father
<riri> mine is 97868
<riri> no problem
<riri> yes
<riri> i try to convince my son to come to kub
<riri> lol
<cfraz89> and the sound card is un-convincing him?
<riri> well
<riri> could !
<cfraz89> does he have a problem with his?
<riri> yes
<cfraz89> dies he use linux already?
<cfraz89> *does
<riri> no sound with his ac9758
<riri> yes
<cfraz89> oh k
<riri> he installed kub yesterday
<cfraz89> try adding pci=noacpi into grub boot command
<riri> where is grub ?
<riri> in menu. ..
<cfraz89> go to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cfraz89> edit it as root
<riri> ok
<GazzaK> thanks guys
<cfraz89> look for a line like this:
<cfraz89> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-686 root=/dev/hda6 ro quiet splash
<cfraz89> and change it to:
<riri> ok
<cfraz89> kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-686 root=/dev/hda6 ro quiet splash pci=noacpi
<cfraz89> however every time apt-get upgrades kernel, it overwrites the file. So if it works, you'll have to add it every time you upgrade kernel
<riri> lol
<riri> good
<cfraz89> you'll have to reboot to make it work
<cfraz89> i'm guessing you checked sound wasnt muted and volume was up?
<riri> i hope so ! lol
<cfraz89> lol
<EvilIdler> You can add default options to menu.lst, I think
<cfraz89> i couldnt get it to work
<cfraz89> it still overwrote
<EvilIdler> Did you add it in the top section that doesn't get changed automatically?
<EvilIdler> If you change the actual kernel options in the automagic part, it gets overwritten
<riri> i have to go
<riri> brb
<riri> xiexie
<riri> thanks
<cfraz89> np
<cfraz89> hope it works
<cfraz89> EvilIdler: i added it to the top
<EvilIdler> It says "### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST" where it starts
<cfraz89> i added it just under that, uncommented the kopt line
<EvilIdler> Add it ABOVE that :)
<EvilIdler> Automagic = part that gets automagically changed on grup-updates
<cfraz89> ## lines between the AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST markers will be modified
<cfraz89> ## by the debian update-grub script except for the default options below
<EvilIdler> I know. That's a major typo ;)
<cfraz89> i added it to the default options below
<cfraz89> really?
<EvilIdler> I have things just above that have survived updates
<cfraz89> oh i see
<cfraz89> it says do not uncomment them
<cfraz89> lol
<cfraz89> ## DO NOT UNCOMMENT THEM, Just edit them to your needs
<cfraz89> ## ## Start Default Options ##
<EvilIdler> Someone should have a look at the grub package and maybe clarify :)
<cfraz89> lol yeah
<EvilIdler> Bug report: Grub's menu.lst is full of big, fat lies!
<riri> i wrote # in front of line in menu.lst and it didn't change anything
<cfraz89> ?
<cfraz89> # is a comment
<cfraz89> riri, you didnt comment out the kernel line did you?
<EvilIdler> I see there is a confirmed bug in dapper's sources.list rewriting now :/
<cfraz89> hmm
<|robert|> about the shipit for kubuntu cds. I cannot login, but I can login to the launchpad and the ubuntu ship it. I get an permission denied error message after entering my email/password
<|robert|> anyone the same problems?
<shawn_> hi guys
<shawn_> what do i do to open an editor? like kate
<shawn_> in the terminal
<shawn_> i typed kate but it does not seem to work
<Riddell> that's all that is needed
<zerodni> shawn_, to check type whereis kate in term
<shawn_> ok, i have three kates
<shawn_> kate: /usr/bin/kate /usr/bin/X11/kate /usr/share/man/man1/kate.1.gz
<zerodni> what are the paths
<zerodni> ah
<shawn_> is it the first one?
<zerodni> yeah
<zerodni> type that first path and then see if it comes up
<Bilford> try  kwrite
<Bilford> why do I get errors when I start programs in the terminal, even though the apps start?
<shawn_> thanks, zerodni and Bilford, both of you are correct
<Riddell> Bilford: what's the error?
<zerodni> to make sure that you can use kate with out the path make sure you ad /usr/bin to your $path
<Bilford> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<Bilford> Riddell, http://pastebin.com/744582
<Riddell> Bilford: the X errors are harmless errors caused by kdelibs
<Riddell> the scim line is random debugging that I couldn't work out what was making it
<shawn_> zerodni: i think i have another problem, kate and kwrite works well, but, when i use sudo, they dont work
<Bilford> ok, thx.  I dont like errors though
<Bilford> it doesnt matter, I rarely launch apps from the console
<shawnl> hi all, why cannot i sudo kate or sudo kwrite?
<riri> because you must gksudo kwrite
<Bilford> what about kdesu
<Bilford> kdesu kate
<mikmak> hello
<mikmak> any idea why kuickshow was removed ?
<pekuja> Is there something wrong with the Adept Notifier? I click on the icon in the tray, and it asks for my password, but then nothing happens.
<GazzaK> sometimes for me it takes a second attempt
<GazzaK> not sure why
<pekuja> that's weird
<roc> yeah that's very weird... I hope they remove the problem in the summer update...
<pekuja> :-/
<pekuja> I'll just use apt-get for now then
<MasterEvilAce> pekuja: try to run apt-get update  from command line
<MasterEvilAce> apt-get may have a prob
<MasterEvilAce> everytime i mess up sources.list, then adept won't open
<MasterEvilAce> if there is a problem, then it'll tell you in console
<pekuja> hm...
<pekuja> hm... it's locked
<pekuja> probably by Adept
<MasterEvilAce> unlock it?
<MasterEvilAce> find the key!
<MasterEvilAce> savenger hunt woot
<pekuja> killall adept_updater :-I
<HumanPrototype> hi
<HumanPrototype> I'm having problems with apt-get
<HumanPrototype> it keeps segfaulting or getting stuck when reading the package lists
<MasterEvilAce> i remember someone else complaining about that..
<MasterEvilAce> dunno what the deal is
<HumanPrototype> MasterEvilAce: is it just a current problem because a higher power is fiddling with it or is it a problem with my machine?
<MasterEvilAce> i dunno
<HumanPrototype> ah well
<HumanPrototype> Ill keep fiddling
<GaiaX11> I am trying to access another computer through ssh. But when i do: ssh username@ipnumber it hangs and don't ask me the password. Any help?
<shawnl> Bilford: hi i tried, kedsu kate
<Bilford> kdesu
<XVampireX> yeah
<XVampireX> kdesu not kedsu :P
<shawnl> Bilford: yes, kedsu
<Bilford> no
<Bilford> kdesu
<shawnl> Bilford: kdesu
<Bilford> it didnt work?
<shawnl> mistype
<shawnl> an error about x
<XVampireX> What error and does it at all launch kate?
<Bilford> what about kdesu kwrite
<shawnl> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<Bilford> oh, disregard that error
<Bilford> it still launches, doesnt it?
<XVampireX> shawnl: That's normal
<shawnl> is it about my mouse or keyboard
<XVampireX> kdesu needs a password
<Bilford> if you dont like looking at errors, type it in alt+f2 instead
<XVampireX> No, this one doesn't matter
<erofee> hi all
<shawnl> ok, but i dont have kate opened
<XVampireX> Hi
<XVampireX> shawnl: A box should pop up where you must type the password
<Bilford> sometimes it doesnt for some reason
<Bilford> it just hangs and then quits without popping up the password box
<erofee>  i am finding lately that my system is running a lot slower than it first did, i think it has something to do with a lot of things running in the background.  Is there a way i can see what processes are running and kill them if i need to?
<Bilford> you ever get that?
<XVampireX> kdesu = kde su, think about it as the kde version of sudo
<Bilford> ksysguard
<shawnl> XVampireX: yes, i understand that
<shawnl> Bilford: yes, i got that box this time
<Bilford> erofee,  ksysguard
<shawnl> maybe i mistyped the command
<XVampireX> ok, now type your user password and it should launch
<XVampireX> It's always better to use sudo
<XVampireX> same thing as kdesu
<Bilford> kdesu and sudo are exactly the same?
<XVampireX> but without the bugs (window not popping out)
<XVampireX> yeah
<Bilford> which one doesnt have bugs?
<XVampireX> sudo is temporary though
<XVampireX> sudo doesn't have bugs
<Bilford> ok
<XVampireX> alternatively you can  become root using sudo su
<XVampireX> in terminal though
<Chousuke> sudo -s works too.:)
<Chousuke> or sudo -i
<XVampireX> yeah, I guess
<erofee> what is Xorg?
<shawnl> but why sudo does not work in my case?
<XVampireX> It's the window management server
<erofee> so you could call it essential?
<XVampireX> It should
<Bilford> I just type sudo su , then I can open any program normally as root?
<XVampireX> Yeah, somewhat essential
<erofee> thanks
<XVampireX> You don't have to have the bleeding edge of xorg though
<XVampireX> Bilford: Yes
<XVampireX> bbl
<shawnl> another question, is adept installer the same thing as Synaptics package manager in Gnome?
<Bilford> yes
<Bilford> same purpose
<Bilford> different program
<Bilford> Adept is the KDE Synaptic
<shawnl> does it use apt-get inside?
<Seantater> probably not apt specifically -- they may use the apt library (AFAIK), instead
<Seantater> but either way they ude dpkg
<Seantater> use even
<erofee> looking in ksysguard, are things  with kdeinit beside them processes that start when the computer starts?
<shawnl> oh, yes, thanks
<Seantater> erofee: nope
<erofee> what does kdeinit mean?
<erofee> and how can i see what starts when my computer starts?
<chavo> you can install synaptic also, if you prefer it
<Seantater> erofee: they are started to start your KDE session, but they are also programs you started with the KDE menu, and any other program KDE needed.
<Seantater> erofee: some disown themselves and become child processes to init
<erofee> so is there any way to see what starts when my session starts?
<Seantater> erofee: if you want to know what's starting with your computer when it starts, look in /etc/init.d and ~/.kde/Autostart
<erofee> thanks
<Seantater> erofee: but that's only the half of it
<erofee> oh...
<Seantater> erofee: kdesktop is sterted, so is kicker, etc
<erofee> what is kicker?
<chavo> erofee, there's also /usr/share/autostart , that's where things like the kicker aaaare started
<Seantater> erofee: AFAIK, startkde and KDM start them
<chavo> kikcer is the panel
<erofee> was wondering about that one.
<Seantater> erofee: and there are also programs started in /etc/kde3/kdmrc
<Seantater> erofee: ( I think that's the file)
<Seantater> erofee: either way -- kdm starts stuff
<erofee> wow, don't suppose there are any apps out there that collaborate these in a nice gui :)
<MasterEvilAce> lol
<Seantater> erofee: usually no one cares what started as long as they work
<erofee> i am trying to thin down my startup to increase performance.
<Seantater> erofee: Immediately after boot, initrd and the kernel are booted, and init starts loads of stuff
<Seantater> erofee: A lot of those things will not thin down so speed up performance though
<erofee> have any ideas on what i can do to increase performance?
<Seantater> erofee: In fact, removing any one of those things would likely keep KDE from even working
<Seantater> erofee: get rid of the cute little shadows that come up whenb menus do
<Seantater> erofee: no transperency anywhere
<Seantater> erofee: get rid of other effects
<MasterEvilAce> my running processes list is huge
<MasterEvilAce> and like 10 items keep appearing and disappearing instantly
<Seantater> MasterEvilAce: how huge?
<Seantater> MasterEvilAce: That's normal
<Seantater> MasterEvilAce: I have about 96 processes going at a time
<MasterEvilAce> Seantater: depends what normal is.. i'm not sure if it's abnormally large or not
<MasterEvilAce> Seantater: Ah, okay. then i'm good
<Seantater> MasterEvilAce: about 10 are for amarok
<erofee> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Seantater> MasterEvilAce: not amarok, apache, sorry
<MasterEvilAce> Seantater: about how much ram does your computer use after say a restart
<Seantater> MasterEvilAce: just about 256 MB
<Seantater> maybe 300 or so
<MasterEvilAce> okay good. thats about what my install uses. too bad i only have about that much ram :P
<Seantater> MasterEvilAce: enable swap -- a lot of that is not being used.
<Seantater> MasterEvilAce: that way -- the stuff not being used can be left out of the memory
<erofee> how do you enable swap?
<MasterEvilAce> is swap enabled by default?
<MasterEvilAce> i know i have the partiition
<Seantater> MasterEvilAce: if you gave it a place to put swap when you installed Kubuntu
<Seantater> MasterEvilAce: then it is on
<MasterEvilAce> k
<Seantater> MasterEvilAce: how large is it?
<MasterEvilAce> let me check
<Seantater> It probably needs to be ~1GB
<Seantater> erofee: if you have not noticed, as long as you gave it a place to make swap in the installer, it's on
<erofee> i noticed, thanks.
* Seantater is a open book
<Seantater> ask me anything
<MasterEvilAce> seantater: whats diameter of the sun
<erofee> what can't you mix oil and water.
<Seantater> 1.4 million kilometers (870000 miles)
<erofee> if you press both buttons on a dual flush toilet, do you get one and a half flushes
<Seantater> ok, ok -- how about something you guys actually /want/ to know, and something I /might/ know?
<MasterEvilAce> LOL EROFEE
<Seantater> Like sopmething concerning Ubuntu?
<Bilford> what
<MasterEvilAce> seantater: 243 mb used (12mb free)   swap: 0kb used 746MB free  what's the deal ? :(
<MasterEvilAce> or does it take time for stuff to go to swap
<XVampireX> Yeah, something is wrong
<MasterEvilAce> you're wrong :(
<klerfayt> I can't find /kde directory
<XVampireX> I'm wrong?
<XVampireX> lol
<MasterEvilAce> it's /.kde
<MasterEvilAce> it's hidden
<XVampireX> ya
<MasterEvilAce> XVampireX: lol no idea :)
<klerfayt> no I mean /et/kde is like not full
<XVampireX> Everything that has a prefix of . is hidden
<MasterEvilAce> you know whats wrong?? baked cheetos chruncy.
<MasterEvilAce> nasty.
<klerfayt> where are kdm files?
<XVampireX> KDE Desktop Manager I think
<chavo> klerfayt, which files, the config file?
<Hestia> klerfayt personally I look for kde in /opt/kde
<Seantater> KDM fils are what are used by kdm (where you log in) to start kde and stuff
<XVampireX> yeaaaaaaaaaah
<chavo> klerfayt, the config files is /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<MasterEvilAce> Seantater: so is that normal? my ram/swap usage
<Seantater> MasterEvilAce: yes, that's bormal
<Seantater> MasterEvilAce: normal even
<klerfayt> actually they are in /usr/share/apps/kdm
<MasterEvilAce> thanks
<Seantater> MasterEvilAce: Linux won;t swap out until it has too, so if you try to open 2/3 prigrams right now, the swap stuff will change
<MasterEvilAce> k
<XVampireX> I'm going to think a little bit about the meaning of life
<chavo> klerfayt, the themes and session files yes, but the main config file is in /etc
<Seantater> XVampireX: take your time
<klerfayt> is it what I see now "final artwork"?
<Seantater> klerfayt: it probably will not change much before the final release if that's what you mean
<klerfayt> Seantater: so the bubble will be in final?
<MasterEvilAce> the RC's are already out.. so unlikely it would change
<Seantater> klerfayt: pribably -- but I;m no expert
<klerfayt> bubbles are lame
<MasterEvilAce> you're lame
<MasterEvilAce> what bubbles?
<MasterEvilAce> wisdom teeth are the devils
<klerfayt> if the keyword is "bubbles" then they should look around and see that bubbles can look better than they are in dapper rc
<XVampireX> Seantater: 42!
<MasterEvilAce> XVampireX: what was the question again? :P
<XVampireX> The meaning of life
<MasterEvilAce> well, yes..
<MasterEvilAce> quite.
<XVampireX> :D
<XVampireX> http://members.cox.net/swt2/Tendrils/
<MasterEvilAce> omg
<XVampireX> Hell yeah
<XVampireX> It's a nice game
<arafat> hi! for no particular reason, my system switches to tty1 after booting but the window manager starts as usually. i then have to manually switch to tty7. can anyone help me with this?
<XVampireX> Other than that stuff, everytime you find a chest you got a minigame
<MasterEvilAce> the graphics are terrible, but it looks interesting
<XVampireX> If I'd had an idea what tty1 is, I'd help you
<Chousuke> tty1 is virtual console number one
<Chousuke> try ctrl-alt-F1 in X. then alt-F7 to get back to X
<arafat> Chousuke: i know how to switch between virtual consoles, the point is that my kubuntu does not switch automatically to tty7 after booting...
<Chousuke> arafat: I was talking to XVampireX. :) I can't say anything about your problem :/
<arafat> Chousuke: hups! sorry for that:-)
<klerfayt_> !ghost
<ubotu> ghost is, like, totally, type /msg nickserv GHOST <name> <password>
<h3sp4wn> klerfayt: what is ghost ? for setting up unaffliated cloak ?
<klerfayt> h3sp4wn: ghost is, like totally
<XVampireX> Chousuke is smarter than me, all hail chousuke!
<kosh> ghost allows you to disconnect someone using your nick
<h3sp4wn> Ok
<XVampireX> I'm going to help a restless soul rest in peace (Just kidding), see ya later people.
<HumanPrototype> hi
<HumanPrototype> I have managed to trash the file where dpkg/apt stores the information on what is installed - how do I regenerate this?
<Bilford> if I want to make a script to download a webcam picture at set intervals, for example, should I use php
<Bilford> using cron job
<Bilford> im going to make live wallpaper
<Bilford> what do most people use for a scripting language
<Bilford> for their own computer
<HumanPrototype> Bilford: You could use a shell script using wget to download it to a certain directory
<Bilford> hm
<Bilford> ok
<HumanPrototype> Bilford: then just use the KDE live wallpaper thing
<HumanPrototype> of course that assumes the webcam image name remains constant
<Bilford> yeah, that might be good
<Bilford> I wonder if kwebdesktop is already designed for this
<Bilford> I dont understand the links in it
<Bilford> kwebdesktop %x %y %f http://www.kde.org/
<HumanPrototype> is it your webcam?
<Bilford> no, scenic webcam
<Bilford> the url is an image
<HumanPrototype> is the image name the same or does it change when a new photo is uploaded?
<Bilford> same, but I want to archive them with timestamps
<Bilford> I guess I could do that in shell too
<elkbuntu> is there a nice big version of the kubuntu logo (well, the cogs part) around somewhere?
<Bilford> elkbuntu, try  www.kde-look.org
<Bilford> Ive never written a shell script before
<HumanPrototype> Bilford:
<HumanPrototype> Bilford: ok then : start here: http://linuxcommand.org
<Bilford> ty
<Bilford> wow
<Bilford> thats a first
<Bilford> I already wrote a shell script that downloaded the image
<Bilford> worked first time
<HumanPrototype> Bilford: well done - did you manage timestamping?
<Bilford> no
<Bilford> it just downloaded the image with wget
<HumanPrototype> Bilford: also to save bandwidth if you add the -N option to wget it will only download it if the remote image is newer than the local one
<Bilford> nice
<SkrotFFS> Is there a system information program in (k)ubuntu to tell me what kind of ram I've got in my computer etc?
<elkbuntu> bilford: i was surprised there's not a logos page for the kubuntu logo on the kubuntu wiki. quite ironic really. as for kde-look i cant seem to find an unadulterated version of the logo :(
<HumanPrototype> elkbuntu: try looking for kubuntu artwork on the wiki
<HumanPrototype> Bilford: how often is the image updated and what is the url you are downloading from?
<Bilford> I wrote a program on Windows 6 years ago that did this
<Bilford> I'll use various images
<Bilford> thers tons of good webcams out there
<Bilford> that make good wallpaper
<elkbuntu> thanks HumanPrototype, found a .svg i can manipulate :)
<xwolf-> where do i change KDE's focus policy?
<chavo> elkbuntu, there's some logos in /usr/share/example-content as well
<xwolf-> nevermin.
<xwolf-> *mind
<elkbuntu> chavo, ah, thanks for the tip. i dont actually have kubuntu installed, since it's not my personal choice, i'm just whipping up some propaganda to distribute with cds, i'll put it all up somewhere when i get all the versions finished
<chavo> ah ok
<elkbuntu> http://meldra.no-ip.info/propaganda.pdf is the plain ubuntu version. just got to edit it re: architecture types and logos
<HumanPrototype> elkbuntu: sure thing
<elkbuntu> any other things i need to change would be good too. such as the GAIM location in menus
<yogi> Having trouble with /dev/hdc: "[4294944:309000]  hdc: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason 0x01)
<yogi> I am pretty sure the drive is 'on its way out' and am wondering if there is an easy way to software disconnect it from the distro
<HumanPrototype> yogi: where is it mounted?
<yogi> HumanPrototype:Inside the box of my notebook.  If I knew how to crack the case I'd simply unplug ig.
<yogi> "it" (sorry)
<HumanPrototype> yogi: lol, i meant is it your only hard drive?
<yogi> Nope.. using an external Pioneer DVR-11D almost exclusively.  Have rarely used this internal in a couple months.
<yogi> It isn't a hard drive... it's a CDRW/DVDRW drive.  /dev/hdc.
<crabgrass> is anyone here using zope on kubuntu ?
<yogi> crabgrass:I think someone is on the e-mail forum...
<HumanPrototype> I have managed to trash the file where dpkg/apt stores the information on what is installed - how do I regenerate this?
<yogi> HumanPrototype:Guess you don't know the answer to my query, huh? lol  I'm 'fraid I don't know for yours, either.  Perhaps apt-get update??  Does that square everything away?  Hm.
<elkbuntu> is 'applications > internet > GAIM internet messenger' accurate for kubuntu?
<HumanPrototype> yogi: try removing references to /dev/hdc in /etc/fstab
<yogi> Okay... Was wondering if deleting same in udev rules might help??
<yogi> Bye... lol
<chavo> elkbuntu, gaim isn't installed by deafult on kubuntu
<elkbuntu> chavo, what is there for irc by default then?
<chavo> konversation
<elkbuntu> menu path?
<chavo> Applications -> Internet -> Konversation
<elkbuntu> thx
<chavo> np
<drix> Once I'm in KDE, how do I remove GNOME?
<chavo> and it's set up to connect to freenode and join #kubuntu
<nolte> sudo apt-put gnome ;-)
<ubuntu> one partition /home for one installation ubuntu and one installation kubuntu it's possible?
<apokryphos> guys, the artwork in dapper is pretty bad :)
<pekuja> is there a handy way to hibernate/suspend my system? it's not a laptop
<pekuja> I know I could echo "disk" to /sys/power/state as root, but that's not very handy
<Cyph3r> does anyone know if there's a program that can check and repair PAR2 files but for X?
<chavo> apokryphos, yeah thw wallpaper is ok, but the rest is iffy
<apokryphos> don't even like the wallpaper that much. It's a curious blue, too prominent, not smooth enough
<apokryphos> blue is great, but you'd need a more neutral blue for the walllpaper
<chavo> yeah well it kind of grows on you, and it's usually covered by windows anyway
<apokryphos> the same background on the amarok stylesheet looks just plain out of place, too
<apokryphos> chavo: oh I wouldn't keep it a second longer ;-)
<chavo> the konqueror wallpaper now that's ugly
<apokryphos> looks kinda bad too
<huhmz> How does one get KDE to lock the desktop after x minutes of inactivity? I can't find the setting
<apokryphos> I hate to say this, but almost all the art decisions in dapper I find really curious. The bootup screen is a clear bright-blue-overload (a new user who doesn't use it at all even say, "that's ugly"), the kdm screen is weird (i.e. button to log in)
<apokryphos> and the splash screen is just not very nice 8)
<apokryphos> huhmz: screensaver
<apokryphos> *even said
<huhmz> yeah im looking at the screensaver options but hell if i can find it
<chavo> I kind of like the kdm theme and splashscreen
<apokryphos> huhmz: "reuire password after...."
<apokryphos> huhmz: it's really odd. They should've gone for one more like ubuntu's or xubuntu's
<apokryphos> big ones like that always work better
<huhmz> apokryphos: i still can't find it
<huhmz> i have a bunch of screensavers to choose from and a "setup" and a "test" button
<apokryphos> huhmz: it's below "Start automatically after"
<apokryphos> below that
<chavo> hmm, my screensavers section is empty
<huhmz> ahh well not on my kubuntu it aint
<apokryphos> screeny?
<apokryphos> and hmm, configure desktop crashes when I go to the screensaver section :)
<chavo> but there there for my test user
<chavo> they are there
<apokryphos> chavo: k menu > system settings > desktop > screensaver
<apokryphos> if it's not there, could you provide a screenshot?
<apokryphos> hopefully see a little more of what's going on
<chavo> yeah I get the settings, just no screensavers in the list
<apokryphos> oh
<apokryphos> hm
<apokryphos> chavo: is kscreensaver installed?
<chavo> yeah, it's all there for another user
<apokryphos> well, at least kubuntu and ubuntu have a closer connection
<apokryphos> almost all the gnome users I spoke to in -offtopic hated the gnome-ubuntu artwork in dapper :P
<|robert|> about the shipit for kubuntu cds. I cannot login, but I can login to the launchpad and the ubuntu ship it. I get an permission denied error message after entering my email/password
<|robert|> anyone the same problems?
<uwo> hi all - i am now going (hopefully) to compile xdocker. it is said i should ./configure with --disable-debug --prefix=$KDEDIR ($KDEDIR as the default kde directory installation); what is this directory in Kubuntu??
<klerfayt> as soon as I quit amarok gam_server will smap my .xsession-errors
<chavo> uwo it's /usr
<uwo> chavo:tnx
<chavo> np
<klerfayt> how do I turn off gam_server?
<pekay> hey anyone know some bandwidth monitor app?
<McNutella> somethins up here.. i updated my Kovernsation to latest, and now ubuntu wants to remove it, and wont let me unmark it for removal :(
<leafw> can someone help with dnsmasq for mac-on-linux
<NthDegree> leafw why mac on linux?
<NthDegree> Mac OS X is basically a *nix OS
<leafw> Photoshop. Flash.
<leafw> problem is, can't get the DNS resolved propelry
* regeya thwaps NthDegree for being annoying
<leafw> my domain port is used by some localhost.locald:domain daemon
<leafw> of which I know nothing about
<leafw> so the idea is, can the dnsmaq be binded to the tun0 or eth0, or how should that be configured properly.
<regeya> wish I could help...for me, dnsmasq just works...you might try running dnsmasq again after you start up mol
<leafw> regeya: I do a restart, but it fails:
<leafw> " Address already in use "
<leafw> as I said, the locald is using it
<regeya> bummer.
<leafw> but what is locald ?
<regeya> oh, sorry...should have specified...I use dnsmasq, but not mol.  x86 here. :-(  sorry.
<leafw> no problem
<leafw> soon I'll use a x86 too
<leafw> but not this needs to be working
<leafw> s/not/now
<regeya> and I was thinking ipmasq for some reason...three day weekend indeed...I've been doing work-related stuff almost all weekend, and about to cancel out on my plans for the day.
<leafw> the mol channel is silent like the dead
<leafw> not that many people is using mol at all, in any case ...
<GazzaK> erm, whats mol?
<leafw> mol=mac-onl-inux
<leafw> runs macosx native, but sandboxed.
<GazzaK> ahhh
<McNutella> stupid question alert: how would I be able to host my domain (.co.uk) from home, instead of that big greedy company that has it.
<h3sp4wn> Check its not against the terms and conditions of your connection first (probably is unless you have a business connection)
<klerfayt> strange that I can't specify kubuntu version then creating bug
<martinjh99> Allo... What package is the perl module XML::Parser in??
<leafw> McNutella: that's easy: in the DNS of your internet domain, you point to your home IP
<martinjh99> Never mind might have it...
<yogi>  I have Kubuntu installed and, on the somewhat-rare occasion I get a mouse that won't respond.  I'm talking about the inability to click on a button and have it 'take'.  The fix seems to be to set the pointer on a taskbar icon & right-click it a few times until I get the right-click menu ...then it works on clicking the button in question. The system is completely up-to-date.
<leafw> McNutella: be aware that you will have ZERO protection against lots of, at the moment, 'invisible' attacks (DDoS, massive spam, ...)
<leafw> McNutella : which the web hosting provider is doing for you
<McNutella> one and one (unfortunatly)
<McNutella> it surely cant be that easy though.. as Id want to be behind my domain, instead of my current ip address, leafw
<leafw> McNutella : your domain is your IP, the name just points to it in the public DNS servers.
<leafw> it is really easy indeed, if you ISP provides a static address to you. Otherwise you have to keep updating the DNS servers.
<leafw> sorry, "youR ISP"
<McNutella> im not sure im understanding this fully my friend :S
<leafw> how the internet works: there are seevral computers out there that have a list of numbers (IP adresses) matches to names (e.g. google.com)
<McNutella> yes
<leafw> your ISP (internet service provider) gives you an IP number
<Terminus> McNutella: you can get a domain from somewhere like dyndns.org and have it point to your ip address. :)
<McNutella> thats right
<DeadS0ul> there you go
<MartYanu> 'lo
<DeadS0ul> =P
* MartYanu slaps DeadS0ul around a bit with a large trout
<leafw> all you have to do is to register mydomain.com and adjust its DNS IP numbers to point to your home IP.
<DeadS0ul> oi
<DeadS0ul> keep that mirc crap away from me
<Terminus> McNutella: they can even handle dynamic dns, so the domain will always point to you even if your IP address changes.
<McNutella> leafw,  I dont think that would allow traffic to come and go from my box though in both watch
<Terminus> dynamic ip addresses i mena.
<Terminus> s/mena/mean/
<McNutella> as i think one and one only allow www traffic to DNS and nothing else
<dzachry> Do you know of an Adept Repository that would have mySQL 5.x? My Adept Manager is still on mySQL 4.x.
<DeadS0ul> dzachry: you can try looking for the package somewhere else
<DaSkreech> Hello
<DaSkreech> Anyone know how to configure kweather?
<DeadS0ul> I think I got it working once
<DeadS0ul> ...typed in the code for my region, ..it didn't work, but after I closed it and restarted it, it worked fine
<klerfayt> DaSkreech: what do you mean?
<DaSkreech> klerfayt: How can I get it to work?
<McNutella> DaSkreech, right click it and chose your town/city from settings
<klerfayt> DaSkreech: it's a little buggy at start
<klerfayt> DaSkreech: I can get it to work in 3 configurations...
<DaSkreech> McNutella: You mean under Display or under weather service?
<DaSkreech> DeadS0ul: See Mine is the opposite
<McNutella> whichever one lets you chose stuff DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> I typed it in and it worked and as soon as I closed it ti went away
<DaSkreech> McNutella: They both do
<McNutella> meh, sorry, I cant be of help then
<DaSkreech> McNutella: one gives me an option for a station the other .. .Oh wait a statin as well
<DaSkreech> station
<DeadS0ul> weird crap
<DeadS0ul> but I used my ages ago
<DeadS0ul> and on debian. not on kubuntu
<kkathman> why is it that when I try to download a superkaramba file, skz, it opens kate and thus keeps the file from being saved?
<klerfayt> DaSkreech: lol.I guess I was wrong I can't even configure it
<DaSkreech> I can select a station in Weather service
<kkathman> it didnt used to do this
<DaSkreech> In Display it only comes up as Unknown and I can't change it or input anything
<DaSkreech> I'm guessing that it's displaying unknonw since all my weather is ????
<klerfayt> DaSkreech: try to remove t from panel and add it back
<DaSkreech> Yeah did that
<klerfayt> DaSkreech: or even better add 2 locations
<klerfayt> DaSkreech: that should fix this bug
<DaSkreech> Under Weather sation I assume
<DaSkreech> klerfayt: Same issue
<DaSkreech> as soon as I ok it my location disappears
<klerfayt> DaSkreech: then log out
<DaSkreech> of KDE?
<klerfayt> DaSkreech: yeah
<klerfayt> DaSkreech: log in/out a few times
<DaSkreech> Thats kind of an annoying solution
<klerfayt> DaSkreech: it should fix it :)
<klerfayt> ok here we go - I added kweather to my panel but "configure" window is complitely empty
<DaSkreech> Log out and in a couple times :)
<klerfayt> DaSkreech: I can't at the moment
<klerfayt> is where a way to restart kweather?
<DaSkreech> There is a restart button but it's dead
<DaSkreech> apt-get purge?
<_unknown> hi
<_unknown> Hi
<_unknown> Is anyone here?
<imbrandon> sure
<imbrandon> whats up ?
<_unknown> Fine
<_unknown> By the way, it's me xvampirex just that I'm at my friends place, trying to set kubuntu for him but there seems to be a little problem with aptitude
<_unknown> The internet seems to be working fine, but aptitude is having problem with finding the repositories to update
<_unknown> It thinks the repositories are at that address: 1.0.0.0
<imbrandon> sounds like you have dns issues
<_unknown> yeah
<_unknown> What can I do?
<DeadS0ul> you don't have fucked up enteries in your hosts file do you?
<imbrandon> check your dns settings , try other dns servers, call your isp make sure they dont have dns probblems etc
<_unknown> Where are the dns settings?
<_unknown> And we can surf the web just fine it seems, just the repositories
<klerfayt> DaSkreech: is it working now?
<DaSkreech> klerfayt: Yes I'm getting reports for Williams Field in antartica :-)
<imbrandon> _unknown, have you checked your sources.list ? what about apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<_unknown> imbrandon: When I do update, that's where it thinks the IP of the repositories is 1.0.0.0
<imbrandon> you said in aptitude though
<imbrandon> not apt-get
<_unknown> apt-get is aptitude more or less
<imbrandon> more or less but its still not
<_unknown> Fine, okey
<imbrandon> brb
<_unknown> Either way, it does it in apt-get, aptitude, adept
<imbrandon> ok what aobut your sources.list can you get to those address in a web browser? have you tried diffrent repos ?
<uniq> _unknown: try 'host archive.ubuntu.com' in konsole.
<_unknown> ;; Warning: Message parser reports malformed message packet.
<_unknown> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<DaSkreech> Kalimoto is gone?
<imbrandon> host us.archive.ubuntu.com
<_unknown> same thing
<_unknown> though it finds the IP supposedly, weird, I can even go to the addresses through a web browser
<DaSkreech> They removed Kalilmotot from examples?
<DaSkreech> Kalimoto?
<DaSkreech>  :-(
<imbrandon> yup seems strange _unknown , i seem to get to it no problems, looks like you have some isp issues, try it from another computer in the house
<_unknown> No other computers
<_unknown> How do I get to that hosts file?
<imbrandon> if you dident edit it then it should be stock, no problems, but its /etc/hosts
<_unknown> Nope, didn't play with it, and it's a fresh install
<_unknown> kubuntu 5.10 though
<osh_> Is there a "portfolio" program, equal to the one in MS-Windows? And please don't say rsync.
<Kmirno> Salutations
<imbrandon> _unknown, is there a reason you dident use the RC ?
<_unknown> Yeah, it didn't seem to want to enter
<DaSkreech> Anyone follows the examples folder?
<imbrandon> osh_, what one on ms windows
<osh_> imbrandon: The "portfolio" thingy that syncs say a laptop with a central server.
<imbrandon> ok like i said thats a 3rd party app so i need a name
<imbrandon> that isnt "part" of windows
<imbrandon> what does it sync ?
<imbrandon> a pde ? your mail ? a folder ?
<imbrandon> a pda ?
<_unknown> so any idea?
<osh_> imbrandon: if it's not part of windows then it's part of office. It's more or less standard on any windows machine. I think it's called "portfolio" but I'm not sure about that since it's localized on the machine I watched.
<imbrandon> _unknown, no no idea about breezy , havent used it in montha and no way to test it here but i waould assume you have isp issues, also i would figure out whats wrong with your RC attempts rather than falling back on the old release
<_unknown> Alright, I'll try to get on RC and maybe install it, bbl
<imbrandon> osh_, no i havent seen it on windows at all and all my work computers workstations run windows with office, thats why i was asking WHAT it syncs
<osh_> imbrandon: I'm not srue exactly what it syncs but I'd settle for something that just syncs files with a central server. somethign like rsync but with a kde-gui that finds the newest version of a file and syncs on that.
<imbrandon> hehe ok google a frontend for rsync ;)
<osh_> imbrandon: yes, but rsync is just a mirroring tool, I want something that keeps two (or more) directories in sync so that I can update a file on either place.
<imbrandon> osh_,  looks like google has lots of apps with "rsync gui" here is one http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/
<imbrandon> osh_, run rsync both ways , that will work but honestly i have never seen what you are asking aobut on windows OR linux
<GaiaX11> Every time that i try to access my mail inbox kopete lauchs konqueror, but i'd like to change the kopete default browser to another one. How can i do that?
<imbrandon> http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/  <looks like what you want osh_
<h3sp4wn> osh_: Ifolder enterprise server
<imbrandon> Unison is a file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. It allows two replicas of a collection of files and directories to be stored on different hosts (or different disks on the same host), modified separately, and then brought up to date by propagating the changes in each replica to the other.
<h3sp4wn> osh_: Novell/Suse has open sourced it now (problem is it it uses mono and hence is pretty inefficient when it comes to resource usage)
<h3sp4wn> osh_: http://www.ifolder.com/index.php/IFolder_Server
<imbrandon> looks like there are pkgs in the repos too sudo apt-cache search unison
<osh_> imbrandon: unison looks like what I want, but the gui is horrible... ;-)
<imbrandon> osh_, then try ifolder , agin google is your friend
<DaSkreech> Is Daper going to upgrade to the new apt from debian?
<DaSkreech> please please please please say yes
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, dapper has been in a version freeze for weeks now
<h3sp4wn> the one which uses diffs ?
<DaSkreech> Awww cmon
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Yeah that one!!
<MZM> is possible to get back file names on EXT3 after fsck from lost+found? I have some +k files and only some of them matter...
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: Can't we backport it before wednesday?
<DaSkreech> :-D
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, no ;)
<osh_> imbrandon: ifolder looks better but is probably overkill from what I can see. it requires a server from what I can see. But i'll check it out. Thanks for your help.
<DaSkreech> But diffs are so cool :-(
<osh_> h3sp4wn: and thanks to you too.
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: So  there is no possibility of it entering dapper?
<imbrandon> not by release, maybe a backport in months to come
<h3sp4wn> Does it not require server support also ?
<distanceisdeath> does anyone know how to install kde from gnome?
<DaSkreech> ok where do I vote for it?
<osh_> distanceisdeath: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<imbrandon> distanceisdeath, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: good question
<distanceisdeath> thank you
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: How Come ubotu doesn't have an answer to that question yet?
<imbrandon> !kde
<imbrandon> dunno i'll make one now
<imbrandon> ;)
<distanceisdeath> osh....what do i do now?
<distanceisdeath> log out and change the session?
<osh_> distanceisdeath: if it's updated already then yes.
<distanceisdeath> all right cool
<imbrandon> !+kubuntu-dekstop
<ubotu> imbrandon: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<imbrandon> !+kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> hmm... kubuntu-desktop is type "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" without the quotes in a terminal to install Kubuntu along side Ubuntu
<TeZaLO> hi?
<imbrandon> hello
<distanceisdeath> osh,  how do you update the installation?
<macd> imbrandon: I know your no X11 expert but you wanna take a gander at my Xorg.0.log, Im getting a new error now which means I solved the last ;)
<imbrandon> distanceisdeath, type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" with no quotes
<imbrandon> macd sure
<macd> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/744292
<macd> much appreciated
<distanceisdeath> im talking about updating the kubuntu installation
<distanceisdeath> kde***
<imbrandon> yes distanceisdeath
<imbrandon> that will update kde and everything
<distanceisdeath> sorry, just kde
<distanceisdeath> im running gnome
<distanceisdeath> all right
<distanceisdeath> brandon is this gonna update me to dapper?
<distanceisdeath> nevermind
<distanceisdeath> it didnt
<imbrandon> not unlesss you put dapper in your sources.list
<distanceisdeath> okay
<imbrandon> macd, it looks as though something is not correct in your "Section Screen" part of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf but honestly i couldent tell you what
<_unknown> where can  I put the ISP's dns addresses?
<macd> yeah I've been trying to change stuff around there....with little of no success
<macd> and ideas who would know?
<DaSkreech> !kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> somebody said kubuntu-desktop was type "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" without the quotes in a terminal to install Kubuntu along side Ubuntu
<DaSkreech> ah
<imbrandon> _unknown, /etc/resolv.conf
<imbrandon> brb
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: Whats the difference with the + in front?
<DaSkreech> ok
<GazzaK> imbrandon: hi, have you got a link to that xbox stuff you were talking about?
<macd> appeasre to be nothing @ DaSkreech  both seem to produce same output from uboto
<Paradosso> hi there
<_unknown> how is /etc/resolv.conf supposed to look like together with the DNS? am I suppose to add any commands to the dns?
<TeZaLO> somebody speaks spanish?
<Paradosso> firefox 1.5.0.3 keeps giving me segmentation fault in dapper
<Paradosso> anybody experienced the same?
<distanceisdeath> brandon....i installed kde and did the update you said to do
<distanceisdeath> but it doesnt ask me to switch to kde or gnome
<_unknown> we fixed it :D
<brandon> what?
<brandon> i didn't tell you to do jack squat
<Paradosso> _unknown: who are you talking to?
<distanceisdeath> the imbrandon
<_unknown> Yeah, we fixed the dns thingy
<distanceisdeath> sorry i didnt know there was brandon and imbrandon
<brandon> k
<DaSkreech> Amarok is KDE4 :)
<distanceisdeath> so how do you switch from gnome to kde with kde all ready instaleld
<distanceisdeath> installed*
<corey> anyone installed kubuntu desktop from dapper?
<yuriy> distanceisdeath: log out, click on the menu or sessions button (dunno what it is in gdm) and pick kde
<macd> corey, you have a base dapper system and want to install kubuntu-desktop ?
<distanceisdeath> i did, and kde wasnt there
<imbrandon> then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop wasent done installing
<macd> that would be very odd considering kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage for x/kde/openoffice/k-everything
<macd> from a base install kubuntu-desktop is ~400 packages, ~440Mb
<macd> so it does take a little while
<macd> imbrandon: who in kubuntu-devel deals with X stuff?
<imbrandon> not sure
<imbrandon> devel chan isnt for support though ;(
* macd got ridell to help him the oher day in there ;)
<_unknown> reiserfs seems to be much faster than ext3
<imbrandon> hehe yea i ddent say you wouldent get help, just said it isnt for support
<_unknown> Yeah, not technical support
<macd> I havent tried the forums yet for support, that might be my next place (at least not posting, Ive read so much its silly)
<Jack_Sparrow> I am really discouraged with Kubuntu
<imbrandon> how so Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> First time I installed I told it to use the boot sector for dual boot
<Jack_Sparrow> It trashed my XP install
<macd> coulda been worse, it could have left it untouched ;)
<godlkwrth> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> I reinstalled XP and second time I installed KU I told it to use a floppy and it still trashed XP
<shawn____> oh burn... call the fire dept on that one lol
<imbrandon> trashed your xp install ? WOW i have never seen it do that, specialy if you just told it to use the boot sector, more likely you couldent GET to your xp install
<macd> Jack_Sparrow: Ive actualy never had a problem with grub, back in the days of lilo yeah I saw a few trashed
<osh_> Jack_Sparrow: What version of kubuntu is this? Breezy or Dapper?
<Jack_Sparrow> Breezy
<Jack_Sparrow> Never had Mepis or Knoppix trash my XP on a HD install
<macd> Does grub have a entry for windows XP ?
<imbrandon> Jack_Sparrow, why dont you leave it to let it do its default things for hd0 it will handel dual boot gracefully
<Jack_Sparrow> Yep it had an entry for XP
<macd> and what would it do when you selected the XO entry?
<macd> XP*
<osh_> Jack_Sparrow: Odd. I did the same and my XP is ok.
<Jack_Sparrow> Funny or not so funny.. The floppy install will let me get to XP if I use the boot floppy but not if I remove the floppy
<Jack_Sparrow> I would assume that If I installed grub to the floppy it would not mess with my XP
<imbrandon> ahh then you just fubard your grub install, not xp or kubuntu , you are better off letting it default
<Jack_Sparrow> That is how I lost XP the first time with default install
<imbrandon> no you said you told it to use the boot sector
<regenkind> hi, i'm having a problem with my akregator, has anyone time to help a bit? I'm using dapper and i don't see any rss feeds / news...
<imbrandon> grub defaults to the mbr
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey imbrandon I was looking for you..
<Jack_Sparrow> THe first install was full default
<imbrandon> was looking for me ?
<Jack_Sparrow> imbrandon:  yes was told you helped a guy setup the XP look from kde-look.org
<imbrandon> heh ;)
<imbrandon> not from kde-look.org i do a custom one myself
<regenkind> any ideas? Please?
<Jack_Sparrow> I'm not upset about the xp install, I can go that in my sleep..
<Jack_Sparrow> Set everything to redmond
<imbrandon> not exactly
<imbrandon> http://imbrandon.sytes.net/misc/snapshot2.png
<imbrandon> http://imbrandon.sytes.net/misc/snapshot1.png
<Jel> how would i go about installing opera in kubuntu ?
<imbrandon> thats a cupple screenshots of my theme
<Jel> :)
<imbrandon> Jel, grab the debs from opera
<shawn____> i just used the installer
<Jack_Sparrow> Cool, could you help me with it, or do you have a readme
<imbrandon> i can help you install it in a bit, i need to grab some lunch right now, you be arround later ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sure when you have time..
<imbrandon> where did you get my name ? kde-look.org ?
<Jack_Sparrow> SO Cal here
<Jack_Sparrow> No here in channel
<imbrandon> ahh ;)
<Jel> so i get the ubuntu installer from opera ?
<imbrandon> ok yea i'll be back in about an hour
<imbrandon> Jel, yes
<regenkind> bye
<Jack_Sparrow> Been in and out these last two days playing with ku
<Jel> they've only got it listed for 5.1 breezy badger
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks
<Jel> as the latest
<Jel> will that work ok ?
<imbrandon> Jel, thats ok, should work with dapper fine
<Jack_Sparrow> Have a good lunch
<Jack_Sparrow> IF I dont answer right away I am over in Mepis
<Jel> does anyone here use opera ?
<shawn____> yes
<Jel> i usually use firefox on my windows box..
<Jel> and firefox is MUCH better than ie
<Jack_Sparrow> Firefox is best
<imbrandon> so use firefox in dapper ;)
<Jel> how does opera stack up to firefox ?
<Jack_Sparrow> No comparison
<Jel> some people i asked reckon its better
* imbrandon dosent care for opera thus its not installed
<Jack_Sparrow> I used it until I found Firefox
<Jel> ie. doesnt crash as much
<Jel> currently just use konqueror
<dickhall> I liked opera when I used it, and I used opera on OSX until firefox stopped being so crappy on that platform
<shawn____> ya seems to have more webpage issues but if those were gone I'd use it 100%
<dickhall> but firefox offers all the same features with plugins, and is way more configurable
<imbrandon> i never have firefox crash, the poeple i have found that firefox crashes for use extensions
<dickhall> I use extensions, but usually very popular ones and nothing too homebrew
<dickhall> but I don't have crashing issues
<Jel> shawn - what seems to hav emore webpage issues? firefox or opera ?
<shawn____> I'm using a weekly build http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/
<imbrandon> opera has webpage rendering issues
<shawn____> opera just slightly though
<dickhall> I've heard that opera has issues
<dickhall> I don't see many issues at all in Firefox
<frank_> imbrandon: yeah my firefox used to crash all the time but not anymore now I have just 2 extensions. I still don't know which extension made it crash before
<dickhall> and for coding, firefox seems to adhere to standards way more than opera
<Jel> im using konqueror atm
<Jel> ANYTHING must be better than it
<Jel> :P
<dickhall> just my personal experience though. my company's javascript-heavy product UI looks fine in firefox / ie, looks pretty bad in opera
<shawn____> ya konqueror has been pretty crashy lately
<dickhall> I haven't used konq much (though I use it as a file browser), but I like the "command keys" features
<Jel> wtf do command keys do ?
<Jel> i see it pop up
<dickhall> press one of the letters
<Jel> it just does random crap
<dickhall> random? for me, it does keyboard-driven link following
<Jel> ahhh i c
<dickhall> i.e. you press "N" and it goes to the link that N is over
<Jel> :P
<dickhall> yeah, I quite like it, especially for things like API references
<dickhall> though I'm very keyboard centric - always on a CLI, mutt's my mail client, and I used to use Ratpoison as a WM
<imbrandon> omg i havent seen anyone actualy USE ratpoison in a long time ;)
<dickhall> heh
<Jel> i've never heard of ratpoison
<Jel> o_O
<dickhall> google it ;)
<HG> hi
<osh_> dickhall: then you probably love the "new" konqueror? The one that has letters attached to all links for easy keyboard navigation. I know I love it. =)
<dickhall> a bunch of people here (at work) used to use it, but we've gradually switched off
<dickhall> the guy who wrote ratpoison used to work here (the great Shawn Betts)
<HG> i have a problem with wmware work station
<HG> i can't install it in dapper
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: The servers need to have the difss on them
<imbrandon> HG, try vmware player ( free ) or vmware server ( free ) , we dont condone warez
<HG> it says can't copy file
<dickhall> imbrandon: he could have bought it ;)
<Jel> ratpoison looks horrible o_O
<osh_> HG: Disk full?
<dickhall> takes some getting used to
<imbrandon> dickhall, then he would be on the vmware support forum ;)
<HG> osh
<dickhall> but it's quite good for what it's for
<HG> no
<imbrandon> HG, try vmware player ( free ) or vmware server ( free ) , we dont condone warez
<imbrandon> they both install fine in dapper
<HG> same with vmplayer
<HG> im :)
<dickhall> there we go, sounds like a dapper issue ;)
<imbrandon> are you installing with "sudo ./installer ' ?
* dickhall plays devil's advocate ;)
<HG> with sudo bash
<HG> and then ./vmware... install
<HG> but it does work on my kub
<imbrandon> kub ?
<HG> i have an AMD
<HG> kubuntu
<imbrandon> amd or intell dosent matter
<HG> im : riri
<shawn____> has anyone here used dedian etch? I want some opinions on how it compares to kubuntu
<shawn____> *debian
<HG> it worked one
<HG> once
<imbrandon> shawn____, it compares as in thats what ubuntu was based off of long ago but is newer packages
<HG> my son reinstall kubuntu
<HG> and he has got the same problem
<dickhall> Jel: the reason ratpoison was written (besides as a way to flex TGSB's lisp skills) was to function as a no-nonsense, lightweight window manager that doesn't have any distractions, which allows you to concentrate on a single thing at a time when you're programming while stoned
<imbrandon> HG, whats the error
<dickhall> (true story)
<shawn____> imbrandon: yes I know that
<HG> can't copy file
<pablet> hello, anyone knows when will we be able to install xgl with apt and get it automatically configured?
<shawn____> imbrandon: I was looking for a bit more insight then that
<HG> and says he has /etc/init.d/vmware
<imbrandon> pablet, edgy ;)
<HG> but nothing there
<Jel> lol dickhall
<pablet> sorry?
<dickhall> pablet: google around a bit, I saw something on this (xgl + dapper) a while back, when the xgl stuff was announced
<HG> it's like no rights
<_unknown> How do I upgrade to dapper?
<Jel> you get over XGl pretty quick...
<_unknown> from breezy
<imbrandon> !upgrade
<ubotu> upgrade is, like, Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<Jel> its not really that fantastic
<_unknown> thanks
<HG> have you allready seen a computer you can't do what you want ?
<dickhall> Jel: it's the truth ;) I found it to be neat at first, but as I don't program while high when I'm at work, it outlived its usefulness
<Jel> hahahha
<Jel> i find weed rather boring myself
<Jel> i'd rather be drunk
<Jel> :D
<dickhall> Jel: so I switched to fluxbox, which was also lightweight and keyboard driven, but supports multiple desktops
<dickhall> coding while drunk is hard ;)
<Jel> yep
<Jel> so is maths
<Jel> :P
<pablet> yeah but the pages I've seen about xgl+ dapper tells you how to configure it, but I installed it a month ago and it didnt get configured automatically
<Jack_Sparrow> I prefer weed to alcohol, but then I am 50+
<Jack_Sparrow> NEver did much of either
<pablet> and Im a bit lazy to configure it :D
<HG> im :)
<HG> no idea ?
<dickhall> I was a drinker in college, just because it was everywhere (yay dorms), but switched to herb when I realized it was much better in almost every way :)
<HG> what can "block" a file to be copied ?
* imbrandon points to #kubuntu-offtopic ;)
<dickhall> yeah, was just thinking that ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Stop it you are making me want some
<HG> ok
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: The new apt requires servers to have the difs on them
<dickhall> sorry all ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> I thought you were going to go eat?
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: and it's not workable for Binaries
<imbrandon> yea yea i'm gon e ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes, sorry about that..
<dickhall> funnily enough, talking about drugs would be ON topic in #ratpoison (if it exists)
<dickhall> hello dom, good to see a fellow vancouverite
<frank_> DaSkreech: are there binary diffs for .debs now?
<dom> howdy, dickhall
<DaSkreech> frank_: Nope thats the point
<frank_> DaSkreech: so no more downloading 80 MBs just to change a version number?
<frank_> DaSkreech: I've seen changelogs like that
<DaSkreech> frank_: Well if you are doing source no
<imbrandon> frank_, someday , not anytime soon
<DaSkreech> adept needs changelogs :-(
* DaSkreech weeps bitterly
<dontm> what package do i need to get the ability to be able to ./configure ?
<frank_> imbrandon: I understand it's not for know.
<dontm> i already installed autoconf and configure-debian
<imbrandon> dontm, apt-get install build-essential
<dontm> says i already have the newest version
<ciga> hi
<dontm> nvm i was in the wrong dir
<dontm> heh
<ciga> anyone one dapper has problem with the new fglrx?
<ciga> -one :)
<ciga> so anyone with dapper has problem with the new fglrx?
<GazzaK> nope, I have a nvidia
<dickhall> hrm... does anyone else find Katapult rather immature?
<dickhall> compared to, say, quicksilver on OSX
<chris____> how do i switch from kubuntu back to ubuntu?
<GazzaK> but I did have problems with my ATI radeon based laptop just before I had to flatten it and re-install windows
<imbrandon> chris apt-get inatall ubuntu-desktop
<Kadran> hi i have a problem with the temperature, any one have the same?
<Jel> wtf is katapult ?
<dickhall> yeah, I'm pretty cold
<frank_> DaSkreech: is the pdiff support only for source packages?
<dickhall> Jel: application launcher. try pressing alt+space
<Jel> all i see is a slingshot in the middle of my screen
<Kadran> dickhall: lol
<Kadran> each time i reboot it tells me that critical temp reached
<dickhall> Jel: yeah, while it's up, type the name of a program
<dickhall> like, say, Speedcrunch
<Kadran> the only way to start kubuntu is to disable acpi support
<dickhall> Jel: basically, it's a way to run programs without having to go to the K menu or anything
<dickhall> it's for people like me - I'd much rather use the keyboard than the mouse
<Jel> ok
<Jel> that is cool
<Jel> :)
<_ronald> holas
<dickhall> but it's sorely lacking in features compared to Quicksilver, the Mac OSX counterpart
<frank_> dickhall: Jel  you can do quick math with alt-space as well    try sin(pi/2)
<frank_> dickhall: Jel: that's only in dapper though
<dickhall> frank_: works just fine in breezy, actually
<pekay> anyone here running Konversation can help me?
<frank_> dickhall: oh ok
<dickhall> frank_: you know any advanced features? Like, say I want to run Kdevelop for KDE programs - I type "KDE" and KDevelop: Ruby comes up, and i have to type the whole thing if I want something else
<dickhall> basically, can you navigate through prefix matches, or does it only allow you to choose the first?
<frank_> dickhall: not really
<dickhall> :(
<dickhall> that sucks
<DaSkreech> frank_: and packages
<frank_> dickhall: what I'd like to see is tab-completion in katapult
<frank_> DaSkreech: what's a package?  not a binary deb?
<DaSkreech> frank_: The package list
<frank_> DaSkreech: oh
<dickhall> frank_: why? if you hit enter, it automatically goes to whatever's on the screen
<dickhall> or do you mean like bash tab completion, where it will complete up to the next ambiguity?
<Jel> thats awesome frank :P
<frank_> dickhall: exactly what I meant
<frank_> DaSkreech: so If you only download binary debs it wont change that much
<dickhall> ah, that makes sense
<dickhall> yeah, I lean heavily on tab when navigating around, so it'd be good to have it in katapult as well
<frank_> dickhall: for example  try to open different OpenOffice apps
<_james> Opera webbrowser just quit working on me... it worked up until a few hours ago. any suggestions?
<dickhall> frank_: yeah, that's the problem I'm having with Kdevelop
<frank_> dickhall: I see
<klerfayt> _james: I never used opera but I would take a look into ~/.xsession-errors
<_james> klerfayt: how do i do that?
<_james> is that for the command line?
<klerfayt> _james: it is the hidden files in your home directory
<_james> klerfayt: i am sorry, i do not know how to find that or do what you told me
<frank_> HymnToLife's exit message is a bit disturbing....
<klerfayt> _james: ok. run kate>file>open file>and type into Location:   .xsession-errors
<klerfayt> _james: actually you should open konsole and type  opera  in there
<_james> klerfayt: would you mind looking at the messages i got from kate?
<klerfayt> _james: I gave you bad hints. better open konsole and run opera there
<_james> klerfayt: i typed opera into the terminal, and it said 'Segmentation fault'
<klerfayt> _james: well try to search "segmentation fault opera" in internet
<_james> klerfayt: i dunno, i will never figure that stuff out. do you think it would help if i un-installed opera, and installed it again?
<klerfayt> _james: as I said before - I don't use opera so I can't be very helpful
<_james> klerfayt: well, thanks for the help u gave me
<nahoj> s... d har vi snart ytterligare ett bibliotek p kartan!
<pppoe_dude> hi. any good kde softphones out there?
<StR> hi there...
<StR> anyone here using XGL on kubuntu?
<osh_> nahoj: huh?
<nahoj> osh_, sorry, wrong channel
* osh_ nods.
<nahoj> what i was saying was something like, so, know we have another library on the map!
<nahoj> wich means that our library in town have agreed to hand out ubuntu-cd's
<osh_> nahoj: I got that. I know swedish. I just didn't understand the meaning.
* osh_ nods again.
<farous> i have a whole dir where all the files can not be accesed. looking at permission it say permission can not be determined? what might cause that and how to fix it?
<notbb> hi
<osh_> Heh, going to the oxygen page from akregator makes it look like crap. :-)
<notbb> how can i play xvid files ?
<osh_> Dunno if I should report that as an error and if so, where the error is.
<notbb> what packages do i need ?
<osh_> notbb: google for "easyubuntu", install that, run it. Answer the questions. Then you can play anything. =)
<DaSkreech> frank_: fOR KATAPULT JUST TYPE THE NAME
<DaSkreech> frank_: like writer
* DaSkreech uncaps
<notbb> osh_ seems nice, thanks !
<osh_> notbb: it is nice. good luck.
<uscg_corey> anyone familiar with konversation?
<nixternal> xorg.conf shows "nvidia" for driver....system settings > display shows "nv" driver....why?
<pppoe_dude> uscg_corey: what do you need to know
<uscg_corey> well i want some commands to run after i connect to a server, but the connect commands in konversation execute while its connecting which wont work..was wondering how i can make 2 or 3 commands run when im connected to server automatically
<trispace> does somebody know which package is required to automatically show inserted cdroms on the desktop?
<_jack> Is Brandon around?
<uscg_corey> trispace: autofs ?
<uscg_corey> brb
<trispace> hmm, does it work with kde?
<pppoe_dude> how can i refresh the kde menu?
<trispace> i've upgraded from breezy to dapper and now inserted cdroms aren't shown on desktop
<Dasnipa`> trispace, probably just not automounted?
<trispace> Dasnipa`: i thought that udev and hal should be responsible to show them on the desktop not an automounter
<dickhall> hrm.. kdevelop isn't very user friendly
<_jack> Hello All
<pppoe_dude> kdevelop isnt working for me nowe
<pppoe_dude> neither is koffice
<pppoe_dude> i installed from apt-get, and they all give me some error about PATH or somethn
<pppoe_dude> but i need to refresh the kde menu to see if its different from there
<jeronimo> pessoal alguem tem uma source liste para o kubuntu?
<xwolf-> ~sources
<xwolf-> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<xwolf-> jeronimo vai ser dificil conseguires ajuda em portugues aqui.
<jeronimo> hummm
<jeronimo> tem kubuntu br?
<_unknown> Are there any programs like VNC (Unless VNC does work the way I hope it does) which support linux/windows as a server and client
<xwolf-> deve ter
<jeronimo> vc eh de onde?
<xwolf-> maranhao
<_unknown> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<xwolf-> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<_unknown> oh, lol
<xwolf-> people really *should* learn portuguese.
<xwolf-> :P
<_unknown> This c hannel is for english speakers
<rysiek|pl> hi there guys
<_unknown> Hi
<rysiek|pl> anybody familiar with DCOP here? need a wee bit of help
<rysiek|pl> what I would like to do is have a certain window (of a DCOP-enabled and aware app) get focused through a dcop call
<trispace> you could browse the functionlist of kwin with dcop kwin, although i don't see any function related to focus
<rysiek|pl> trispace: yeah, doing that for two days now, neither do I
<trispace> rysiek|pl: i'm not sure, but i don't think kwin exposes the needed function via dcop
<rysiek|pl> trispace: darn. anyways, asking on #kde then. you want to get a hint on the answer from there?
<trispace> rysiek|pl: yeah, sure
<nikkiana> Is there a way to change settings so Firefox is my default browser instead of Konquerer? I changed settings in the KDE Components and even Konquerer itself, but it's still popping Konquerer up whenever I click on a link in email, irc and IM clients.....
<jeronimo> where I can be obtaining one sourceliste?
<kkathman> jeronimo:  what do you mean one sourcelist?
<kkathman> its pretty much mandatory to have a set of sources in one sourcelist file
<jeronimo> to be able to bring up to date mine kubuntu!
<trispace> jeronimo: which entries do you have in your sources.list?
<Ademan_> anyone here use kdevelop?
* nikkiana wonders why she always seems to come in here when it's dead.... 
<rysiek|pl> trispace: and the winner is: dcop MyApp mainWindow'sName restore. thanks and cheers :)
<jeronimo> trispace: which types of entrance? your if relates?
<dickhall> Ademan_: I'm just trying it out
<Ademan_> same, and i'm trying to figure out how to specify libraries to link with
<dickhall> hah, ditto. I'm trying to learn Kdevelop and Qt at the same time (as is recommended), but I can't get it to link against the qt libs :p
<trispace> rysiek|pl: wow, i didn't knew that you need to call the application itself to set the focus to it
<Ademan_> dickhall: haha, what about wxWidgets?
<trispace> rysiek|pl: i thought something like dcop kwin MyApp focus
<piotrek> macd, hi :)
<uscg_corey> anyone familiar with konversation?
<macd> -hey there piotrek , just to let you know, it wouldnt install for me either :/
<rysiek|pl> trispace: you don't call the app, mind you. you call a DCOP function call
<marcreichelt> hi there :)
<macd> I tried on my breezy and my dapper box
<piotrek> heh :)
<macd> though it installed flawlessly on slack current
<dickhall> Ademan_: dunno, I'm trying to learn Qt specifically, so I haven't done anything with wx
<piotrek> so i have to contact with the intel...
<trispace> yeah, but the syntax is little bit strange
<marcreichelt> today I damaged my old kubuntu 5.10
<Ademan_> but i mean, whats your reasoning for using Qt? wxWidgets is absolutely free, open source, and just as mature
<macd> yeah give them a ring, I spoke to some asm gurus I know that use the intel cpp compiler v gnu cpp, they did say on intel platform there is some optimization done that might be worth your time.
<Ademan_> but thats just my opinion
<dickhall> Qt is what most of KDE is built on, and I want to get more into KDE apps and such
<dickhall> It's not to build a program of my own
<dickhall> (yet)
<macd> I guess the fact theyre asm gurus puts into focus they are really focused on code optimization
<marcreichelt> and because the new kubuntu 6.06 is near, my question is: if I install Kubuntu 6.06 RC from the LiveCD now, will it be (nearly) the same system as when it will be released on Thursday?
<uscg_corey> basically marcreichelt
<marcreichelt> or will there be a more different install system, rather installing out of kde?
<piotrek> macd, thanks for your help&time!
<uscg_corey> nah
<marcreichelt> k :)
<macd> good luck with it, let me know how it turns out
<marcreichelt> that's what I wanted to hear - great
<marcreichelt> thanks a lot
<piotrek> macd ,i'm codding board game brute-force ai so this should be fast, and at the end i'll do opening book for this game and this can take few weeks/months of computation so every 1% is important :)
<marcreichelt> k, I'm off
<marcreichelt> see you
<Kadran> when hiting ctrl in konqurer it shows a yellow boxes, what are these yellow boxes for?
<shawn____> hit a key and it goes to that link
<slow-motion> re
<Lynoure> Kadran: I get no yellow boxes when hitting ctrl in Konqueror... Do you have a screenshot somewhere?
<Kadran> Lynoure: no how to post a screen shot?
<PyroMithrandir> Lynoure, you have to be in web mode
<Kadran> Lynoure: oh i knew what is it for, it will rename every link in the web page so i can just write the letter and it will go with out using the mouse, ain't konqueror smashin'
<PyroMithrandir> go to a web page and hit control once
<PyroMithrandir> it'll show the boxes, then you hit control again to hide them, or hit one of the keys they show to follow the link
<Kadran> thanks guys
<Lynoure> PyroMithrandir: so it need to be a real web page, I guess, not the konqueror start view...
<PyroMithrandir> Lynoure, go to google.com
<PyroMithrandir> although, it works on the konq start for me
<Lynoure> clever :)
<serenity> hi all
<PyroMithrandir> not if I'm in the location field, though
<Lynoure> PyroMithrandir: I chose www.utu.fi, for nostangic reasons =)
<serenity> i want to create a gui for an command line app...is there a "how-to"
<dickhall> serenity: depends what toolkit you want to use
<serenity> kde
<dickhall> yes, but you can make kde apps with qt, wxwidgets, gtk+, etc.
<serenity> oh...dumb serenity. qt
<dickhall> you can try some of the sample programs in KDevelop and modify them?
<dickhall> I'm currently looking at writing qt apps and kdevelop is giving me some issues
<dickhall> that is, straight qt, not with a kde wrapper
<dickhall> but KDE projects seem to work fine
<Bizzeh> how would i write a floppy disk image to a floppy in linux
<_jack> what created the image
<Bizzeh> no clue, its a raw image... i know that much
<Bizzeh> openbsd's floppy39.fs
<_jack> Was it for DOS ms?
<_jack> AH, dont they say on their site
<Bizzeh> would dd if=floppy39.fs of=/dev/fd0 work?
<sampan> if i'm moving my (breezy) kubuntu from a direct ppp0e connection (dsl) to one behind a router, after i set up the router settings, what network stuff am i gonna have to change in order to let kubuntu connect?  (sorry, newb networking question)
<pppoe_dude> how can i refresh the kde menu plz?
<nico8481> hi
<pppoe_dude> how come koffice is not in Add/Remove programs in the kde menu?
<dickhall> sweet, got vim in kdevelop. might actually use it now
<_jack> How do I get Firefox on my Menu under internet ?
<neoncode> How do I open a password-protected rar file?
<osh_> neoncode: with the password
<trispace> _jack: right click on the menu, klick "Edit menu" and make a link there
<osoh> hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry I got distraced..
<_jack> I could not find firefox location
<trispace> _jack: if its on your path just enter firefox, else search it with find or locate
<_jack> I run it by..typing Firefox in the run command
<dickhall> _jack: type in "which firefox"
<dickhall> it's likely /usr/bin/firefox
<dickhall> which is likely a symlink to /usr/lib/mozillafirefox/firefox
<_jack> where do I type that?
<dickhall> on the command line
<dickhall> open up Konsole, type it in there
<_jack> usr \ bin found
<_jack> I am worthless today, was out too late.
<osoh> hi... i guess i'm not the only one having troubles upgrading from breezy to dapper
<osoh> any tip on that? apt-get dist-upgrade ask me to delete almost all kde packages (bug 39658)
<osoh> does anyone solved this?
<JavaGeek> osoh: I just upgraded to dapper and then installed kubuntu-desktop
<JavaGeek> adept++
<osoh> JavaGeek: mmm the problem is that apt-get ask me to delete all those packages, even if I uninstall kubuntu-desktop
<crazy_penguin> good night everybody. pleasent dreams! :)
<JavaGeek> osoh: yes, it deletes them, but then kubuntu-desktop installs them again
<osoh> JavaGeek: ok, i'll try that way
<osoh> JavaGeek: thank you
<osoh> go for upgrade... ;)
<Cooner750> Hello
<Cooner750> Is it possible to disable the effect of icons getting lighter on mouseover?
<uscg_corey> can anyone recommend a good full featured gui ftp client?
<Astrochick> kasablanca
<macd> Cooner750: there is a setting that can change the gamma/color of mouseover
<Cooner750> Got it. Thanks
<macd> Cooner750: system settings --> appearance -->icons --> advanced tab, it should be self explanitory from there
<macd> nvm.
<thedevilsjester> Ok, I just followed the upgrade procedure from 5.10 to the release candidate, and besides a few hickups, everything went well, except that my 1680x1050 widescreen format that I had before the upgrade, isnt working now.  Any ideas?
<thedevilsjester> I tried the: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg , it didnt work either.
<ubuntu> hi, i have a simple question
<Astrochick> thedevilsjester, have you tried reinstalling your gfx card driver to see if that fixes it?
<ubuntu> how can i login as root with the kubunu-live cd?
<ubuntu> pass?
<godlkwrth> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<thedevilsjester> Yes I did, it wont do anything with the nvidia drivers in apt, and the official ones wont even boot the system
<Astrochick> what do you mean the official ones wont boot the system?
<thedevilsjester> X will not start with the official ones, it will with the ones from apt, but that doesnt fix anything
<rigonatti> hi all
<Astrochick> oh, that's unusual for the latest nvidia drivers
<rigonatti> can someone lend me a help with some networks config in kubuntu?
<Astrochick> I guess you'll have to manually sort out your xorg.conf then thedevilsjester
<load> rgonatti: like what
<rigonatti> load:  I have a Windows Box with a proxy connected by crossover with Kubuntu Box..
<thedevilsjester> its the same xorg.conf I had before the update
<load> rigonatti: sorry, spelled that wrong
<load> ok
<rigonatti> load: so... the first time I set the IP adres to 192.168.0.2 (manual) ...
<Astrochick> what version nvidia driver did you install?
<thedevilsjester> the latest from the site
<rigonatti> but the system dont connect..I mean Kopete..Adept etc... Just the Konqueor coz i set the proxy in Konqueor settings..
<rigonatti> ok .then ..I put my ADSL cable in to Kubuntu ...and try to set the IP to get form my ISP (Dhcp)
<rigonatti> but still show 192.168.0.2
<Astrochick> thedevilsjester: the one from about 2 weeks ago was a bit too buggy and I had to force it to use custom modelines, I don't if nvidia fixed that bug
<McNutella> anyone know how to turn off the MOTD on konversation yet ?
<rigonatti> load: I mean ...i change to DHCP options...then press apply...he show me the dhcp options in ehthernet interface ..but sets the ip to 192.168.0.2
<thedevilsjester> I have always had to force custom modelines and have them in my xorg, and that was perfect for 5.10, but this new one doesnt use them...
<Astrochick> what option do you use to force modelines (there's a couple of ways to do it)?
<load> rigonatti: try dhclient or dhcpcd eth0
<load> or whatever eth device your nic is
<rigonatti> load: should i type this in terminal ?
<load> yeah
<nixternal> does yahoo videos run, but like the sound isn't in sync with the video?  using firefox that is
<thedevilsjester> modeline  "1680x1050@60" 147.14 1680 1784 1968 2256 1050 1051 1054 1087 -hsync +vsync
<thedevilsjester> which worked in 5.10
<load> I think it uses dhclient
<rigonatti> load: Im not a expert...shoul i Type this:     dhclient eth1
<thedevilsjester> brb...
<XVampireX_> Hey, was at friends house again, we fixed dns problem by changing things in the resolvconf file
<XVampireX_> But there's a little problem with that
<XVampireX_> After sometime everytime, it changes
<XVampireX_> Does anyone know?
<godlkwrth> yes, a dhcp lease will expire and it must be renewed
<godlkwrth> so resolv.conf gets updated with the new settings
<XVampireX_> Not related to dhcp, we're not using dhcp
<XVampireX_> Where can he get that fixed?
<godlkwrth> it shouldn't change then
<bahbahbah> lots of registered nicks.... *sigh*
<godlkwrth> you must have a dhcp client running in the background
<XVampireX_> Hmm, what is he supposed to do to stop it then?
<ubuntu> load: This works....can i bore you with another question ?
<godlkwrth> XVampireX_, the most straightforward way is to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<godlkwrth> I believe there is a KDE frontend to this however
<XVampireX_> Oh?
<godlkwrth> how did you configure the NIC? with ifconfig?
<XVampireX_> no
<_rigonatti_> load: ?
<uscg_corey> kasablanca doesnt let you edit a file in it
<uscg_corey> not very configurable either
<_rigonatti_> crimsum: ??
<_rigonatti_> load: ?
<crimsun> _rigonatti_: ?
<godlkwrth> XVampireX_, well was it configured automatically?
<XVampireX_> godlkwrth: yeah
<_rigonatti_> crimsun: hi there crimsun...you leave yesterday  =P
<XVampireX_> except we had to change the dns server in resolvconf
<uniq> rigonatti: if you can't get in touch with the ones that helped you before, feel free to ask others, we might be useful too :)
<XVampireX_> but then it changes back stuff
<uscg_corey> i wish kbear would be more actively produced, its a nice client
<_rigonatti_> uniq: txs uniq !! nice to hear that!
<crimsun> _rigonatti_: I'm at work
<_rigonatti_> anyone knows (or use) a windows box serving a proxy to kubuntu ?
<godlkwrth> XVampireX_, is there a router involved?
<Astrochick> uscg_corey, kasablanca is the one I use, I guess it's a matter of preference, there's alot more ftp clients out there, have a look on sourceforge
<XVampireX_> Yes, it's a modem/router combo in a box
<_rigonatti_> crimsun: my sound still not work =(
<godlkwrth> XVampireX_, the router is giving out bogus DNS info is what it sounds like
<_rigonatti_> my two problems:  My sound card...and how to get connect trough my windows proxy
<XVampireX_> Yeah, so what is he supposed to do?
<godlkwrth> Well, the quick fix is to configure the interface manually along with resolv.conf
<XVampireX_> How to configure it?
<godlkwrth> the other solution is to track down why the router is doing this
<McNutella> how do I turn off MOTD on Koversation
<godlkwrth> and to fix it at the router end
<uscg_corey> Astrochick: kasablanca was not very configurable, plus a big thing is it doesnt let you edit files on server
<godlkwrth> XVampireX_, K -> System Settings -> Network
<_rigonatti_> Does anyone how to set a intel audio sound card ?
<Astrochick> uscg_corey, i always thought ftp was really only meant as a file transport method, if you want to edit files on a server, log into the server and edit them locally
<XVampireX_> godlkwrth: Anything specific in there?
<chavo> uscg_corey, does the server run ssh?
<godlkwrth> and then "Edit..." the NIC and choose manual configuration
<XVampireX_> godlkwrth: And then type in the IP of the router or the DNS ip?
<_rigonatti_> uniq :  do u know how to set a intel sound card?
<godlkwrth> XVampireX_, Enter router IP under Gateway, and enter an IP for the host, and enter the DNS info if it's there
<godlkwrth> XVampireX_, I'm going from memory here I don't have it in front of me right now
<uniq> _rigonatti_: maybe.. is it the common laptop/motherboard chip?
<_rigonatti_> yeah..let me show the url
<uscg_corey> chavo: Nah
<XVampireX_> Oh
<uscg_corey> chavo: i really like kbear cause it lets you edit and save files on the fly on server
<XVampireX_> I think there are only 2 fields there (If that's what you're talking about): IP Address and Netmask
<uscg_corey> but its kinda buggy and apparently no longer in development
<chavo> uscg_corey, you can do that with any kde app
<_rigonatti_> uniq:  http://www.linuxtested.com/results/InfoWay_Note_Wireless_M5410.html
<uscg_corey> eh
<uscg_corey> well im not running kubuntu
<Astrochick> what are you running?
<uscg_corey> ubuntu
<chavo> you can do the same in gnome using gnome-vfs
<chavo> it's not as featurefull or easy to setup as kioslaves but it works
<uscg_corey> im going to stick with kbear
<uscg_corey> kbear crashes whenever you try and download a file though :P
<uscg_corey> so ill use another ftp client when i do backups
<StR> hi all!
<chavo> e.g. in any kde editor I can just type ftp://name@server.com to open files from the ftp server
<StR> anyone with XGL?   where can I read how to set it up with kubuntu?
<godlkwrth> XVampireX_, is there a "Manual" option?
<_jack> Hate to be such a noob but how do I add firefox to my Kmenu/internet, I have the KDE Menu editor open and I did a find files for Firefox
<xwolf-> !xg
<ubotu> xwolf-: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<xwolf-> !xgl
<ubotu> I heard xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<chavo> and if the server runs ssh, you can use fish://
<XVampireX_> Yeah
<Cooner750> Hello. I've come with a question
<dickhall> _jack: did you do the "which firefox" command like I said?
<XVampireX_> godlkwrth: Yeah, there is, that's where I said are the 2 options
<_jack> Yes
<dickhall> firefox is likely /usr/bin/firefox
<chavo> you can make shortcuts in the file open/close dialogs etc.
<_jack> I got the path usr-bin I think
<Cooner750> How good will Kubuntu run on a Mac Mini 1.42Ghz PPC with 512MB RAM?
<uniq> _rigonatti_: have you tried to load drivers yourself? I would guess 'sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0' would do it?
* dickhall shudders at the thought of replacing OSX with kde
<_rigonatti_> nope...should i try ?
<uscg_corey> i was actually coming here to see if anyone was familiar with Konversation
<xwolf-> StR !xgl
<_rigonatti_> uniq: nope...should i try ?
<StR> !xgl
<ubotu> xgl is, like, "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<_jack> would that go into the work path or command box of the menu editor
<Cooner750> hello?
<dickhall> shouldn't have to do either
<uniq> _rigonatti_: i think it could work.. there are however more modules you need to load if it loads successfully.. to make sound work.
<dickhall> I mean, command
<dickhall> here's mine:
<uscg_corey> Cooner750: it should run fine, i run ubuntu on a 1.4ghz cpu
<dickhall> the command is: firefox %u
<chavo> dickhall, yeah why replace OSX when you can sell the box to some mac zealot for way more than it's worth
<_jack> THen I need to start at the beginning again, I am missing something
<_rigonatti_> nothing happens
<uniq> _rigonatti_: and.. there are more steps to make it load at boot automatically. But first try to load it manually with the command i gave you.
<_jack> I put Firefox in the command line and it does nothing, no error nothing
<_rigonatti_> uniq: he asks for the pass... I type ..then back to prompt
<XVampireX_> Uhm
<dickhall> chavo: heh, I'm no zealot, but I do think OS X is a damn fine operating system and worth the relatively small amount of overhead
<dickhall> (price overhead, that is)
<XVampireX_> godlkwrth: So any idea?
<godlkwrth> XVampireX_, should be some more options in there somewhere
<chavo> I'm just messing with you dick, I've never used it myself
<godlkwrth> XVampireX_, may have to edit /etc/network/interfaces by hand
<XVampireX_> Yeah, there are different tabs
<uniq> _rigonatti_: try 'dmesg|tail -n5' and paste the result to http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<XVampireX_> And do you know what  he should be typing in it?
<godlkwrth> XVampireX_, ok what kind of options are in the tabs?
<godlkwrth> should be Gateway, DNS, etc
<dickhall> chavo: no problem ;). It's quite smooth, good UI and you've always got a command line to drop to if you want it
<dickhall> though objective-C kinda sucks
<XVampireX_> Network Interfaces | Routes | Domain Name System | Network Profiles
<XVampireX_> I'm guessing it's in the domain name system part :P
<godlkwrth> Okay find Gateway in there somewhere and enter the IP Address of the router
<godlkwrth> might be under Routes
<XVampireX_> Yeah, routes
<Astrochick> but dickhall you're still considering linux right? :)
<XVampireX_> "its already there"
<godlkwrth> Okay, under DNS enter the DNS info
<_rigonatti_> uniq: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/745644
<godlkwrth> whatever you put into resolv.conf in the "nameserver x.x.x.x" line
<klerfayt> woot - I got suspen to ram&disk working!
<_jack> WHen I browse in Menu editor and try to point to the usr-bin-firefox it says you can only select local files.
<uniq> _rigonatti_: hmm.. no output from loading the module.. is it listed in the output of 'lsmod' ?
<dickhall> Astrochick: I code professionally in linux ;)
<XVampireX_> godlkwrth: Anything else?
<Astrochick> :D sorry I thought you were thinking about it when you mentioned replacing OSX with KDE
<dickhall> with some FreeBSD thrown in for fun
<_rigonatti_> uniq: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/745651
<dickhall> nah, someone just mentioned replacing it, and I just personally would never do that (as I like OSX as well)
<godlkwrth> XVampireX_, okay, find where the IP Address of the computer goes and enter an IP Address in the range the router will route traffic in
<_jack> Cool got it.. I wasnt starting the path from the root
<uniq> _rigonatti_: and sound does not work?
<_rigonatti_> nope....let me show u the error
<JavaGeek> klerfayt: did you have to do something special?
<xwolf-> is there a way to get my external ip with command-line?
<klerfayt> JavaGeek: for suspend to ram I had to install nvidia drivers
<blaze> how can i remove KDE and leave only Gnome?
<XVampireX_> godlkwrth: Where exactly?
<godlkwrth> should be in the first tab
<klerfayt> JavaGeek: for suspend to disk I had to add boot option resume/dev/myswap
<dickhall> xwolf-: what do you mean by external?
<JavaGeek> klerfayt: mmm... I have an ATI video card...
<_rigonatti_> uniq: check http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/745657
<xwolf-> dickhall saymyip.com
<xwolf-> that ip
<dickhall> ifconfig?
<dickhall> unless you're behind a router
<xwolf-> i am
<dickhall> ah
<uniq> blaze: remove the package named 'libartsc0'
<JavaGeek> klerfayt: since I usually keep my laptop on, I haven't actually looked if hibernate/suspend works
<dickhall> well, your computer doesn't know it's external ip
<dickhall> you could try whatismyip.com
<blaze> uniq, is it only for KDE?
<uniq> _rigonatti_: ah.. /dev/dsp isn't created.. looks like a driver problem then.
<JavaGeek> or ismyiphotornot.com
<dickhall> or are you wanting to do it programatically or something?
<JavaGeek> :)
<XVampireX_> godlkwrth: Thanks :)
<_rigonatti_> uniq: can we solve this, doc ??  =P
<uniq> blaze: only for KDE apps.
<crimsun> _rigonatti_: pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer''
<_rigonatti_> hi jack!
<godlkwrth> XVampireX_, okay "save" should save all of these settings and you should be able to use it now without a problem
<Jack_Sparrow> Hello
<godlkwrth> even through reboot
<blaze> ok, uniq, 10x a lot :)
<godlkwrth> what it does, is it edits the configuration file /etc/network/interfaces for you
<godlkwrth> it's just a nice frontend to that, I think
<Jack_Sparrow> imBrandon was supposed to come back and show me how to install his XP THeme
<godlkwrth> XVampireX_, you may need to issue a "killall -9 dhclient dhcpcd"
<godlkwrth> to stop the current dhcp client
<uniq> _rigonatti_: I have to go to bed now, i can barely see the text on the screen. But it shouldn't be impossible to make sound work.
<_rigonatti_> uniq http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/745663
<godlkwrth> or, find the process in the KDE Process Viewer and kill it from there
<crimsun> _rigonatti_: ``lspci -v && lsmod''
<_rigonatti_> uniq: txs, man!! Take care!
<beber> is a big community here!!!
<XVampireX_> How do I access the KDE Process viewer?
<uniq> xvampirex_: ctrl+esc
<uniq> nite all.
<XVampireX_> Alright :)
<XVampireX_> thanks
<XVampireX_> good night
<_rigonatti_> crimsun: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/745667
<godlkwrth> XVampireX_, do you see dhclient or dhcpcd in the process list
<XVampireX_> I don't know, it's my friend, I'm just helping him :P
<crimsun> _rigonatti_: can you disable the modem in bios?
<Jack_Sparrow> When I reinstall windows it will kill my grub loader right?
<_rigonatti_> crimsun: Im not shure ....but i can try ... its my modem the trouble ?
<crimsun> _rigonatti_: perhaps irq
<XVampireX_> godlkwrth: "I have dhclient3"
<XVampireX_> "no dhpcd"
<godlkwrth> okay issue a kill
<godlkwrth> to that process
<_rigonatti_> humm...ok...but i think thats is not possible in BIOS
<_rigonatti_> crimsun: have another way ?
<godlkwrth> should be in the menu options somewhere, or a right click may have it
<XVampireX_> godlkwrth: But next time the computer is restarted, it will be there again, right?
<crimsun> _rigonatti_: please check the bios at least
<godlkwrth> shouldn't
<XVampireX_> Alright :)
<_rigonatti_> ok...let me finish my Adept update....is almost 98%
<XVampireX_> godlkwrth: "insufficient permissions"
<godlkwrth> ah
<godlkwrth> what does the title say
<XVampireX_> I told him to get the PID and do kill through konsole
<godlkwrth> "KDE System Guard"?
<godlkwrth> yeah that will work too
<godlkwrth> sudo killall -9 dhclient3
<XVampireX_> Okey :)
<godlkwrth> and hopefully it hasn't renewed the lease since the time we edited it
<XVampireX_> It did once
<XVampireX_> But he put it back to the DNS server
<XVampireX_> and then killed it
<godlkwrth> i wish all network devices would play nice, so this wouldn't be necessary :P
<XVampireX_> Yeah :-/
<godlkwrth> what router is it?
<XVampireX_> Thanks again :)
<XVampireX_> It's b-focus 312+
<XVampireX_> It's router integrated in a modem
<godlkwrth> ok, so everything works now?
<XVampireX_> Supposedly, yeah
<godlkwrth> cool.
<XVampireX_> Thanks :D
<godlkwrth> np
<ederich> hallo, anybody know if kubuntu live comes with KILE installed?
<xwolf--> what is it?
<dickhall> latex
<ederich> kile the latex enviroment
<dickhall> I don't think so... kubuntu Breezy doesn't have it, at least
<godlkwrth> it's in universe
<james_xxx> would there be anyone here who is familiar with the Opera web browser? i am having issues with it
<ederich> a bit
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<james_xxx> ederich: well, i had installed opera a few weeks ago. and it worked fine until this afternoon. now it won't work at all
<james_xxx> when i type 'opera' into the terminal , i get 'segmentation fault'
<ederich> ?
<james_xxx> yeah, i have no clue either. i have tried re-installing opera... i have un-installed it... and then installed it once more. nothing seems to help
<james_xxx> apokryphos: do you have any suggestions?
<chuck> Hi, I can not change my screen resoulation off of 640x480 any suggestions
#kubuntu 2006-05-30
<apokryphos> james_xxx: purge the opera deb that you have, and then install another one.
<apokryphos> man dpkg
<james_xxx> apokryphos: ok, i am a pthetic newbie... should i type that command into the terminal
<james_xxx> pathetic*
<apokryphos> james_xxx: anything with "man somecommand" opens up the man (manual) page for that command
<apokryphos> it gives information on its usage, the options it has, etc
<james_xxx> apokryphos: ok, thanks
<Rigonatti> crimsun: no way to desable Modem in BIOS
<Rigonatti> travelogue8844
<james_xxx> apokryphos: would i just type 'opera purge'?
<chuck> ...
<chuck> Hello?
<crimsun> Rigonatti: ``cat /proc/interrupts''
<load> how can I get pbuilder to use a different version of a build-dep?
<apokryphos> james_xxx: no... you need to use the dpkg command to remove a package; you could also use apt.
<apokryphos> james_xxx: sudo apt-get remove --purge opera
<apokryphos> if you want the spoonfeed 8)
<Rigonatti> cimsun: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/745743
<load> it needs kdelibs4-dev >= 4:3.5.3 but it's trying to use 4:3.4.3
<james_xxx> apokryphos: well, i am embarassed. i know so little and sometimes it's pretty humiliating to ask
<apokryphos> james_xxx: please do not be; we are here to help :)
<chuck> how can I configure my hardware?
<apokryphos> james_xxx: many of us like helping if we can, that's why we're here =)
<james_xxx> apokryphos: ok, opera has been purged.... should it now be alright to attempt installing it again?
<apokryphos> yes
<james_xxx> ok
<james_xxx> i'll let you know how it went
<crimsun> Rigonatti: there's no irq allocated for your sound device (or the modem)
<Rigonatti> so... ? what should I do?
<crimsun> Rigonatti: how new is this motherboard?
<Rigonatti> In windows works perfectly.
<crimsun> it doesn't matter what it does in Windows at this point
<chuck> hi, I am Charles Miller from NC, but you can call me Chuck, I have just installed kubuntu and I am having problems changing my screen res, I was hopeing someone could help me, I think my problem might be that my video settings are incorrect, can someone please help me, I would appricate it very much if you would.
<Rigonatti> crimsun: well... I think maybe 2 years...its a Centrino Processor
<crimsun> Rigonatti: please boot with " acpi=on"
<dontm> sigh skippy and expocitity arent there yet
<dontm> too slow and buggy
<dontm> so close though
<Rigonatti> ok...erase the acpi=off obtion in GRub ??
<crimsun> Rigonatti: change the off to on, yes
<james_xxx> apokryphos: ok, not of that seems to have gotten opera to work
<james_xxx> none*
<Rigonatti> ok...hold
<godlkwrth> chuck, what type of monitor do you have, video card, etc. how are you changing the resolution? we need more info.
<apokryphos> james_xxx: you still get "segmentation fault"?
<james_xxx> apokryphos: yes
<apokryphos> then it's a bug, and you should report it
<chuck> godlkwrth, I have a Inter chip set, a Mag monitor and I am trying to change via the system settings/display
<chuck> Ill get you more detail on it, brb
<godlkwrth> chuck, intel chipset? crt or lcd monitor?
<chuck> crt
<james_xxx> this may have started after i attempted to install (unsuccessfully) the newest version of gaim. i am not sure that is what messed opera up, however i know it was working earlier today
<apokryphos> james_xxx: no, that should be unrelated
<apokryphos> .
<james_xxx> apokryphos: ok, i'll try a bug report
<apokryphos> james_xxx: at opera.com
<james_xxx> ok
<dontm> anyone know of a cool little docking program to monitor cpu and memory usage and such?
<godlkwrth> chuck, do you happen to know the exact model of video card?
<godlkwrth> I've never heard of Inter
<chuck> godlkwrth, I am looking it up
<chuck> I do not have PCI or any other slots, I use a chip set for a graphics card
<godlkwrth> okay
<godlkwrth> what is your current resolution and what resolution are trying to switch to
<chuck> right now its 640x480, any I am trying to switch to anything higher
<slow-motion> n8
<godlkwrth> chuck, are you familiar with the konsole/terminal?
<erov> i have the problem as well with a i830 (intel shared graphics) memory card.. it wont go above 640x480 despite being recognized by auto detection in kubuntu settings
<apokryphos> chuck: have you read /msg ubotu resolution ?
<chuck> ok I got a Inter Corp. 82845G/GL[brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Intergrated Grapichs Device
<chuck> apokryphos, someone sent it to me
<apokryphos> you can use that
<erov> i believe that is close to the same device i have, chuck and I have the same problem
<chuck> erov: Were you able to solve your problem?
<erov> no
<chuck> :(
<apokryphos> well, you can
<apokryphos> just /msg ubotu resolution and follow the instructions
<erov> going to look now at that link
<chuck> Hmmm on that site, it says that the motor section in the "nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" should have a subsection for resolutions, mine does not, think this could be my problem?
<Oli> huhi
<Cooner750> Hello
<Cooner750> Got a problem
<Oli> Erm I'm looking for just some easy working wireless applet, for KDE i dont find any usefull :-\ hints? :)
<stevekl> Cooner750: Well what is it?
<Cooner750> I burned a copy of Kubuntu @ 4x onto a CD-R. This is a PPC version that I planned to boot on my Mac Mini 1.42Ghz, 512MB RAM. It sits at a grey screen for a few minutes and then starts loading OS X
<Cooner750> Yes, I held the C key
<Oli> oh i mean on dapper
<chuck> brb, see if that fixed it
<Cooner750> the disc shows up fine in OS X as "Kubuntu_PowerPC_Breezy"
<stevekl> Cooner750: Did you burn the actual iso, or did you just put the iso file onto the CD?
<Cooner750> Yes, I burned the image with Disk Utility in OS X
<Cooner750> No, I didn't just burn the iso to the disc
<stevekl> Cooner750: Can you test it on another machine to see if it boots?
<Cooner750> I don't have another Mac here
<stevekl> hm
<Cooner750> How long do I have to hold C?
<AlinuxOS> hello
<stevekl> I know nothing about macs
<stevekl> but if it won't boot then I think that either means a) something went wrong duirng burning, or b) something is wrong with the file you downloaded
<AlinuxOS> does KDE use .fonts.config for its configuration?
<stevekl> I would burn it again and see if it boots
<AlinuxOS> In gnome I use my own ~/.fonts.config
<Cooner750> The cd is quite scratched up, I found it under my computer stand. Might be a possibility
<AlinuxOS> what about KDE ?
<Cooner750> I cant find any more blank discs...
<Brydenn33> can someone help me with FSTAB and getting my Windows HD to mount?
<Brydenn33> i have Fstab opened and just dont know what to add to the file
<stevekl> Brydenn33: Well you don't have to use fstab to mount something
<Brydenn33> well when i right click on my 160HD it said that it cant find it in Fstab
<Brydenn33> well when i go to mount it that is... by right clicking and going to mount
<stevekl> Oh
<Brydenn33> it shows the icon in the media folder
<stevekl> I just mount everything with the console, I don't know anything about the application you're using (konquerer?)
<Brydenn33> yah konquerer
<klerfayt> AlinuxOS: isn't fonts.config the same in both desktop environments?
<godlkwrth> Brydenn33, do you want the harddrive mounted on boot?
<stevekl> Brydenn33: Yeah I don't know much about it, sorry
<Brydenn33> yah i'd like it auto booted everytime
<Brydenn33> thanks anyway stevekl
<godlkwrth> Brydenn33, what's the device name
<godlkwrth> aka /dev/hda3 etc
<Brydenn33> yah let me see really quick
<AlinuxOS> klerfayt, seems yes.
<Brydenn33> godlkwrth: it's hdb1
<godlkwrth> okay make a backup copy of /etc/fstab. "sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.backup"
<godlkwrth> in konsole
<Brydenn33> k i did that godlkwrth
<godlkwrth> okay "sudo kate /etc/fstab"
<godlkwrth> which will open it up in kate
<Brydenn33> yah i already got it open :)
<godlkwrth> ok "sudo mkdir /media/windows"
<godlkwrth> in konsole
<stevekl> WHy don't you people just learn to use vim
<stevekl> :)
<Brydenn33> ok now what godlkwrth
<crimsun> (editor wars are still offtopic.)
<klerfayt> godlkwrth: kdesu!
<godlkwrth> add the line "/dev/hdb1 /media/windows ntfs nls=utf8,umask=0222,ro 0 0"
<stevekl> Ok, then, "Why don't people learn to edit text files in the console"
<stevekl> Happy?
<godlkwrth> that will mount it on boot
<crimsun> stevekl: (that's their prerogative and again, offtopic.)
<godlkwrth> to mount it now type "sudo mount -t ntfs -o ro,nls=utf8,umask=0222 /dev/hdb1 /media/windows"
<godlkwrth> in konsole
<klerfayt> because most of them don't know how to close and save file after using e.g. vi to edit xorg.conf
<Rigonatti> cimsun ?
<godlkwrth> got it Brydenn33?
<crimsun> Rigonatti: ?
<Brydenn33> yah i think so godlkwrth. had to do "kdesu kate etc/fstab/ though
<Brydenn33> let me see if it worked :)
<Rigonatti> acpi=on halt the boot on "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, Loading Kernel"
<crimsun> Rigonatti: sheesh. Well, remove the acpi= stuff completely from the kernel command line, then, and disable the printer port in bios.
<Brydenn33> do i need to reboot godlkwrth?
<godlkwrth> Brydenn33, did you type in the "sudo mount"... command?
<Brydenn33> no i didnt
<Rigonatti> my BIOS dont have any support to ENable Disable Prints too
<godlkwrth> that will mount it now
<Brydenn33> sodu mount what
<Brydenn33> hdb1?
<godlkwrth> to mount it now type "sudo mount -t ntfs -o ro,nls=utf8,umask=0222 /dev/hdb1 /media/windows"
<crimsun> Rigonatti: geez, what /does/ your bios allow you to do?
<Brydenn33> k thanks godlkwrth... one sec
<Brydenn33> awesome godlkwrth... thank you very much
<godlkwrth> if it didn't work you're most likely using fat32 or something
<godlkwrth> i assummed you were using ntfs :>
<Rigonatti> set boot, IDE, Time and Power
<godlkwrth> since no one uses fat32 anymore lol
<erov> 915resolution did not work.. detected an intel chipset but was unknown to the program.. I am going to contact the writer
<Rigonatti> crimsun: set boot, IDE, Time and Power
<Brydenn33> i just installed Dapper 6.06
<Brydenn33> so everything is fresh :)
<crimsun> Rigonatti: in power, is there anything resembling acpi or the like?
<godlkwrth> Brydenn33, keep in mind there is no write support for ntfs
<godlkwrth> so you will be greeted with "permission denied" if you try to create a file or modify one
<Rigonatti> Power I can set the LCD power ...and the Intel SpeedStep Tech ... and the power management to battery
<Brydenn33> i know godlkwrth
<Brydenn33> i just want access to it for music etc
<chotchki> hey guys i just installed Dapper and have a small problem with my Broadcom card, according to the wiki I need to run 'sudo iwconfig eth1 rate 11M' everytime i join a network, but I have no idea where to put this command, anyone know?
<erov> look in Utilities in th start menu.. then Konsole
<erov> it will bring up a terminal, chotchki
<crimsun> Rigonatti: ok, well, reboot without that acpi= parameter completely
<Rigonatti> ok...a second
<chotchki> erov: i meant where is the script file, (/me is coming from gentoo) ;)
<crimsun> Rigonatti: then pastebin /proc/interrupts before and after loading snd_intel8x0
<crimsun> Rigonatti: I'm stepping out for dinner, so I'll be back in 25 minutes.
<erov> oh.. duh :P sorry
<Brydenn33> ok be back in a bit :)
<Rigonatti> how i Load ?
<crimsun> Rigonatti: you can't boot without the acpi=off parameter?
<godlkwrth> chotchki, you can configure it in /etc/network/interfaces
<Rigonatti> I dont think ...but will try ...
<Rigonatti> but how should i load snd_intel8x0 ? then I try when you are out for lunch
<chotchki> i take it that i can just stick the command right under 'iface eth1 inet dhcp'?
<godlkwrth> chotchki, under "iface wlan0" add "wireless-rate 11M"
<godlkwrth> yeah
<godlkwrth> whatever interface your wireless card is on
<oofus> Hi all. Got Dapper installed on an Acer Aspire 1690 series laptop. Works brilliantly. One of the only things not working is the built in Flash card reader. Anybody got any pointers ?
<chotchki> cool thanks guys
* chotchki reboots to test
<godlkwrth> chotchki, shouldn't have to reboot
<godlkwrth> just issue an "ifdown eth1; ifup eth1"
<godlkwrth> or whatever the interface is
<chotchki> godlkwrth: true... (/me feels embarassed for forgetting)
<godlkwrth> bbl
<XVampireX_> http://be-utopia.blogspot.com/
<XVampireX_> My blog, funny post, posted it just now
<blackflag> hello all
<blackflag> I want to upgrade from breezy to dapper
<blackflag> but can not find aaa way
<blackflag> can someone help?
<ingrato> hi
<ingrato> can I install WindowMaker using adept?
<ingrato> if so, what server do I need to add to display windowmaker on there
<XVampireX_> !upgradedapper
<ubotu> XVampireX_: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<XVampireX_> I forgot the command blackflag
<XVampireX_> It's somewhere at the wiki
<XVampireX_> blackflag: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades?highlight=%28dapper%29
<ingrato> ih
<ingrato> hi
<ingrato> ow do I install windowmaker
<crimsun> enable universe and install wmaker
<evilmegaman> hi I have a SIS integrated graphics thing and I was wondering if there is ANY way to have 3d graphics acceleration even in the slightest..
<sorush20> can I play flash movies from video.google.com in konqueror?
<Kmirno> plop
<Kmirno> oops
<Snake[Away] > sorush20: sure
<DaSkreech> can someone try apt-get install amanda?
<sorush20> evey time I try to access google.com I keep getting refered to google.co.uk? why/
<sorush20> using konqueror
<Snake[Away] > sorush20: no ider
<dickhall> sorush20: it's likely detecting your IP and redirecting you based on where you live
<dickhall> google.com goes to google.ca to me
<dickhall> does it really matter to you?
<Brydenn33> ok so i installed Automatrix and for some reason I cant seem to get the nVidia settings to come up
<Brydenn33> any ideas?
<ingrato> crimsun, thanks now do I add it to the kdm menu?
<The^nike> @mp3
<The^nike> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<crimsun> ingrato: check and see if there's a session file if not already
<ingrato> a session file where?
<ingrato> in what directory?
<james_xxx> apokryphos: in case you come across anyone else having the same problem with opera i was having, i went ahead and installed the new beta and it seems to work fine. i could not get other versions to work
<drix> I just installed kubuntu-desktop with apt-get install, and when I boot up, I get the kubuntu desktop login area, but when I login, I go to GNOME
<drix> any idea why, or how to fix it?
<drix> anyone?
<DaSkreech> Anyone have Dapper 6 minutes a net connection and universe enabled?
<godlkwrth> Brydenn33, i'm back, i can't send pm's tho
<DaSkreech> drix: Go to session and change it to KDE
<Brydenn33> ok
<Brydenn33> well you are familiar with Automatrix right?] 
<HymnToLife> owww Automatix...
<godlkwrth> no
<HymnToLife> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<Brydenn33> hehe ok didnt know about easyubuntu
<Brydenn33> basically i'm trying to get my nvidia drivers installed
<Brydenn33> when i had breezy it worked fine
<Brydenn33> should i try easyubuntu?
<DaSkreech> drix: That would be on the login screen btw :-)
<HymnToLife> Dapper is on #ubuntu+1 still :p
<DaSkreech> technically no as far as I know
<DaSkreech> Though I guess they could help :-)
<Brydenn33> brb
<godlkwrth> Brydenn33, isn't nvidia well supported by default?
<DaSkreech> can someone try to install amanda-server from adept?
<Brydenn33> i'm sure it is godlkwrth
<Brydenn33> but i like being updated :)
<godlkwrth> I wouldn't mess with nvidia drivers
<drogen> whats a good screen shot app?
<godlkwrth> I like being up-to-date as well, but unless something isn't working as fast as it should or something I see no reason
<Brydenn33> drogen: ksnapshot is default
<Brydenn33> just go to Graphics
<Brydenn33> you'll see it there
<evilmegaman> anyone know if SIS graphics can play darwinia?
<drogen> k thanks
<Brydenn33> np
<Bilford> tj9991, did your storage issue magically resolve itself yet
<Jack_Sparrow> I  just installedKU and I cant seem to run a sh script
<Bilford> are you using  /.nameofscript
<Jack_Sparrow> I didnt have a problem yesterday
<imbrandon> its ./script
<imbrandon> not /.
<imbrandon> ;)
<Bilford> oops
<Jack_Sparrow> it is install of theme
<imbrandon> cant seem to run it dosent help up much though Jack_Sparrow , how exactly did you try to run it, what is the error , that kinda stuff ;0
<DaSkreech> drogen: Press Print screeen
<Jack_Sparrow> icons.install.sh
<Bilford> ...
<Jack_Sparrow> I just tried toclick it
<imbrandon> ah shell scripts arent run that way, they are runfrom the shell, IE the name ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Thoughtthat is what Idid whenIinstalled it yesterdaay
<imbrandon> open a terminal and type ./icons.install.sh
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<drogen> can i update from 5.10 to 6.06
<drogen> by downloading the iso or something
<drogen> i could do that with FC
<imbrandon> !upgrade
<ubotu> upgrade is, like, Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<imbrandon> sure, read that ^^
<drogen> thanks man
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: do you have universe setup and adept open? :-)
<imbrandon> i dont use adept, but yes i have universe
<imbrandon> whats up?
<godlkwrth> bryden33: dapper comes with latest nvidia drivers
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: You don't use adept==not installed?
<Brydenn33> well if it does my resolution or something is messed up
<imbrandon> i CAN open it if you need something, yes its installed, i just use apt-get most ofg the time, whats yup?
<DaSkreech> can You install amanda-server from adept?
<imbrandon> godlkwrth, it comes with them but not installed
<NthDegree> imbrandon, if you choose the complete kernel then they are :)
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, i can try after while
<godlkwrth> i tried flight 7 on amd64 and lsmod showed nvidia was loaded
<Jack_Sparrow> it could not find the file.
<imbrandon> NthDegree, right if you CHOOSE, but not by default
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: Sure let me know when it's installed
<NoMorePuts> Does anyone know of an Adept Repository that supports mySQL 5.x?
<drogen> whats gksudo?
<drogen> i dont have it.
<DaSkreech> drogen: are you updating from Kubuntu?
<drogen> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> imbrandon: I wanted helpwith that theme
<DaSkreech> try kdesu instead
<Jack_Sparrow> please
<NthDegree> it isn't gksudo anyway for most stuff 'tis gksu and it does the same thing
<drogen> is there a kubuntu tutorial
<imbrandon> Jack_Sparrow, i havent packaged it up yet, been working on dapper release stuff , i'll get tit some some time ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<DaSkreech> drogen: You mean a Linux tutorial?
<drogen> yes
<drogen> its giving me an error
<imbrandon> drogen,
<DaSkreech> drogen: where?
<drogen> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<drogen> Xlib: No protocol specified
<DaSkreech> Which error?
<DaSkreech> hmm
<DaSkreech> ok
<drogen> i feel like such a noob lol
<DaSkreech> who are you logged in as?
<drogen> i know FC5 like the back of my hand
<imbrandon> drogen, read this page .... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades and follow the part  ..... Upgrading by changing sources and the command line
<drogen> su
<DaSkreech> yourself I take it :)
<drogen> lol
<drogen> I love FC5
<drogen> but its... getting old
<DaSkreech> safest way is to do it from command line
<imbrandon> drogen, read this page .... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades and follow the part  ..... Upgrading by changing sources and the command line
<drogen> you know what i mean?
<drogen> red hat is sexy
<drogen> but not that sexy
<imbrandon> redhat and other rpm based distros are a pita
<drogen> lol
<imbrandon> dont troll , you wanted to know how, thats how ;)
<drogen> one question
<imbrandon> sure ;)
<james_xxx> ok some dumb questions.... should i be running an anti-virus program and a firewall on kubuntu?
<drogen> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<drogen> do i change the link?
<imbrandon> james_xxx, firestarted == firewall , klamav == anti virus
<imbrandon> drogen, you change the "breezy" to "dapper" , did you not read the link i gave you ?
<james_xxx> imbrandon: those are command line entries? (yeah, i have to ask)
<drogen> nvm
<drogen> lol
<drogen> i was being stupid
<drogen> yes im reading it
<imbrandon> james_xxx, no
<imbrandon> thats the names of the programs
<imbrandon> you ask about
<james_xxx> ok
<drogen> man.
<drogen> how do i enable log in with root?
<james_xxx> imbrandon: can they be downloaded from repositories?
<imbrandon> drogen, you dont in kubuntu or ubuntu
<imbrandon> james_xxx, yes
<drogen> than how do i save the sources list?
<james_xxx> imbrandon: ok thanks!
<imbrandon> sudo
<DaSkreech> james_xxx: to answer your question yes if yo uwant to feel safer ... meh! not really :)
<drogen> The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///etc/apt/sources.list.
<drogen> Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available.
<imbrandon> sudo
<imbrandon> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list or kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<imbrandon> rtfm ;) its all on the page ;)
<james_xxx> DaSkreech: is it considered to be fairly unnecessary with linux? even running a firewall?
<drogen> ty brandon
<DaSkreech> Oh wait
<imbrandon> james_xxx, you shouldent need a antivirus but firewall if you dont use a router is nice
<DaSkreech> swap those I thought you asked about firewall first :-)
<DaSkreech> a firewall is a good diea :)
<DaSkreech> idea
<imbrandon> if your not running a router ( acts as a firewall already )
<nnn0> yeah you should run a firewall, but antivirus you probably don't need
<james_xxx> all routers act as firewalls?
<drogen> hey brandon
<drogen> is the past comman
<imbrandon> if they use nat james_xxx yes
<NthDegree> kubuntu has ipchains which IS A FIREWALL
<drogen> control v
<drogen> paste
<drogen> command*
<james_xxx> man i am so ignorant lol... i have no idea what nat is
<nnn0> yeah kubuntu is ready set up with firewall
<drogen> in nano
<nnn0> you can use Guarddog to inteface to it
<imbrandon> drogen, right click paste, or ctl v
<NthDegree> NAT = Network Address Translation
<dipnlik> hi all. how can i *completely* remove a package and its settings?  having weird problems with kpilot
<DaSkreech> james_xxx: ask Google :) or Wikipedia
<NthDegree> use adept dipnlik
<imbrandon> james_xxx, type ifconfig , if you see 192.168.X.X then you are nat behind your router , no need for firewall then
<nnn0> everyone should run a firewall
<imbrandon> dipnlik, apt-get --purge remove kpilot
<imbrandon> nnn0, one yes, not more than one
<nnn0> :)
<nnn0> depends - i run sevarl - i trust nobody ;)
<nnn0> several even
<james_xxx> ok i guess i do not need a firewall
<drogen> yesss
<drogen> it works
<nnn0> aarrrggg
<james_xxx> according to ifconfig
<imbrandon> thats good but most of us only have home pc's behind our firewalls , if someon wants to take the time to crack that then they are stupid
<drogen> thanks brandon
<dipnlik> imbrandon, NthDegree: thanks
<imbrandon> james_xxx, its not that you dont need one, you alrady have one running on your router ;)
<NthDegree> no problem dipnlik, since this is a support channel :)
<nnn0> well - let's say your on a wlan, or in a computer lab or whatever - i always use a local firewall aswall
<nnn0> aswell
<imbrandon> nnn0, like i said this is about home pc's ;) not special cases
<drogen> imbrandon, do you know if 6.06 supports broadcom chipsets
<imbrandon> drogen, no ( broadcom as far as i know isnt support in any version of linux anywhere )
<nnn0> but at home, i don't trust that cheap router/nat/firewall/hub thingy one bit :D
<DaSkreech> oh wait
<imbrandon> nnn0, like i said thats fine if you have ft knox to protect but MOST people only have normal home pc's behind the firewall and its not worth the time to a cracker
<DaSkreech> imbrandon: Did you do a dist-upgrade to dapper?
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, i've been running dapper for months
<DaSkreech> Hmm :-(
<DaSkreech> That might not mirror my experince :-(
<DaSkreech> in anycase when you install amanda let me know
<nnn0> it's like saying; ok - since i'm doing this AIDS guy at home, i just need One condom :D
<nnn0> most attacks are automated and they don't care who you are - they just want your credit card number or whatever
<imbrandon> no its like saying , i am protected to this level, is it worth the headache to run multi firewalls , ask your self what your protecting, your mp3's ? is someone gonna realy take the time to crack your 128bit wep key and router JUST TO DELETE yoyr mp3's?
<nnn0> i'm protecting my life !!!
<imbrandon> nnn0, automated atacks target business , join a alt 2600 meeting sometime ;)
<nnn0> imbrandon, you have abviously not attacked many ;)
<nnn0> obviously even
<nnn0> maybe if you really really piss someone of - it gets personal
<nnn0> mostly at just robots cracking day and night
<nnn0> IP after IP
<imbrandon> thats in special case when you piss someone off and robots target business, yea ok, i got my point accross and you got yours, stop the troll conv in here ( take it to #kubuntu-offtopic if you want , i wont be joining you )
<nnn0> yeah yeah yeah
<nnn0> ;)
<DaSkreech> Anyone installed dapper from a CD?
<nnn0> i did
<nnn0> from the SimplyMEPIS 6.0 beta 3 CD :)
<DaSkreech> _neoncode: hi
<james_xxx> how can you install dapper from a mepis CD?
<james_xxx> ...
<nnn0> guess ;)
<james_xxx> my guess is you can't, but heck if i know
<nnn0> maybe they use the dapper pool now
<nnn0> so it's all dapper
<nnn0> but with all the extra of course
<nnn0> :)
<james_xxx> i knew simplymepis was based on ubuntu, but didn't know they were quite that close
<dipnlik> nnn0: what are these "extras" ?
<james_xxx> nnn0:  do you like simplymepis better than kubuntu?
<dipnlik> nnn0: what you like about mepis? i don't know it
<nnn0> mepis was debian based, not ubunto based
<nnn0> i like the live cd
<Bilford> my script works when I run it in the console, but when it runs via cronjob, it does some weird directory things.  any ideas why?
<Bilford> shell script
<nnn0> it's very easy to fix grub and stuff
<james_xxx> according to what i've read, simplymepis is actuall ubuntu based (which is naturally debian-based), is this wrong?
<nnn0> mepis is both a live and instll cd in one
<james_xxx> yeah, i have that simplymepis CD
<imbrandon> mepis is ubuntu based yes
<nnn0> so it's still like that but they went from 3.4.3 to 6.0 beta
<nnn0> so the dapper based is still in beta
<imbrandon> so is dapper ;)
<nnn0> excatly
<james_xxx> will there likely be many changes from what is available now and what dapper will be at release?
<nnn0> http://mepis.org/
<imbrandon> james_xxx, no
<james_xxx> i didn't think so
<nnn0> and in one instance - on a laptop, kubuntu wouldn't initialize the diplay, but mepis did it easy - widescreen even
<nnn0> X700 i think
<Bilford> tj9991, did your storage issue magically resolve itself yet
<word> How do you set the default application for .torrent files?
<Bilford> right click the file
<Bilford> select Properties
<Bilford> click that wrench Icon
<word> does that also set the default icon for torrents?
<word> Ah, just had to refresh. Thanks :D
<DaSkreech> nnn0: Do you have universe enabled?
<nnn0> yes i think so
<DaSkreech> can you use adept and get amanda-server?
<nnn0> sorry i was just about to smoke a banana - brb
<Rigonatti> hi all !
<NthDegree_> hi
<Rigonatti> does anyone know how to setup a sound card  in kubuntu ?
<nixternal> what kind of soundcard?
<NthDegree> Rigonatti - your sound card should already work
<NthDegree> try system settings and look at the sound options
<ChunSleep> you trying to get it to work w/ digital?
<Rigonatti> nope...i got a error right KDE starts
<Rigonatti> NthDegree: can you lend me a help ?
<ChunHui> try some other audio/video files see if sound plays
<ChunHui> cuz it might just be a missing kde startup sound file
<sampan_> i have a serious problem.  been trying to set up a small network -- just rebooted kubuntu and my kde is really messed up
<sampan_> i didn't change any settings except for my eth0 connection (disabled ppp0) ... but i can't even get a panel or anything
<NthDegree> ol Rigonatti
<NthDegree> ok*
<NthDegree> try system settings > sound & multimedia @ Rigonatti
<Bilford> my Google fonts are really tiny.  anyone else have that
<pervez> Unable to set display properly on intel d101 board. is it supported on kubuntu linux?
<_marco> hrllo
<_marco> hello
<_marco> i wanna know how can i see what ADEPT tell me after i have installed a package
<_marco> it appear and disappe in a second......
<_marco> plese anybody?
<_marco> what is the name of the file where's saved it?
<_marco> mmmm
* NthDegree is away: Away at the moment
<Brydenn33> godlkwrth: can you tell me again how to auto mount my windows HD hehe
<Brydenn33> i erased my HD and reinstalled :)
<Brydenn33> can anyone help me with that?
<imbrandon> Brydenn33, sorry i got to run but to get you started it should look SOMETHING like this in /etc/fstab "/dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1"
<imbrandon> with a diffrent gid etc
<Brydenn33> i have the fstab info
<imbrandon> then put the fstab info on the line under /boot or / and it should automount on bootup
<imbrandon> gotta run bbab
<Bilford> Konqueror has lots of nice features as a web browser
<pervez> I run Kubuntu Dapper. I installed akode-mpeg and gstreamer0.8-mad. Still unable to play mp3 from amarok. Amarok takes xine as the engine
<Bilford> you can configure the plugins
<Bilford> i can type    movie star wars   in the address bar, and it goes to IMDB
<Bilford> or   g kubuntu   for a Google Kubuntu search
<Bilford> etc
<Bilford> gn for google news
<Bilford> whatever shortcuts you configure
<pervez> Bilford: Iam used to Ctrl+Enter;when pressed firefox prefixes address bar contents with www. and suffixes it with .com How do I do it on konqueror?
<joel> Hi first time installing and using Linux. I downloaded Firefox and untared it or unziped it now I don't know how to run or install it?
<Bilford> hm
<joel> The instructions on firfoxs web site is to just untar it?
<_nano_> joel: just go to that untarred folder and type ./firefox in console
<Bilford> pervez, you type, and it adds the suffix, but Im still trying to find out how to add the .com
<orangey> hey all!
<orangey> quick q about dapper: I have upgraded from breezy, and I can no longer find a way to configure my dpms powersaving to turn off my screen automagically.. where did it go?
<crabgrass> in kde if you are copying one folder into another, does it replace the folder or copy the new contents into it.  it is asking me if i want to overwrite all
<pervez> orangey:probably system settings?
<joel> hmm ok it asked me "Do you really want to execute 'file:///home/joel/firefox/firefox'?" I press execute and nothing?
<pervez> joel:why don't u install it with adept
<joel> wow no clue I am a real n00b were do I fund adept?
<orangey> pervez: do I have to have 'acpi' enabled?
<orangey> pervez: or where within system settings could that be found? I've run through the whole thing, and where it used to be - display - gives an error saying it's no longer there.
<pervez> joel:K button->system->Adept
<Ademan_> anyone here use kdevelop?
<pervez> oarangey:display icon
<orangey> pervez: huh?
<orangey> pervez: the Display icon is still there, but clicking it gives an error.
<joel> Thank you now it started to download
<pervez> orangey:hmm.... what's the error message?
<joel> I am dual os on two partitions is there any way to accsess my documents on a NTFS partition?
<orangey> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/33259
<pervez> joel: you could read files from ntfs partition
<word> what's with the 'write permissions' checkbox when you mount ntfs partitions in dapper?
<orangey> hmm.
<orangey> how do I run 'kde-guidance'?
<joel> when I press on that HDD it says "Could not enter folder /media/hda1"
<joel> an error?
<joel> it might not be nt?
<word> it's ntfs
<word> windows xp = ntfs unless you upgraded from a later version of windows
<joel> do you know what the error means?
<chotchki> hey guys i am trying to run gconf-editor to setup compiz but it just seems to hang with no output, anyone seen this before?
<_nano_> joel: check the permissions of the mounted file system
<_nano_> joel: you have to add umask=0 for the respective filesystem entry in the fstab file
<_nano_> joel: so that all users can access that mount
<Brydenn33> can one of you help me to auto mount my windows HD?
<joel> it says it is mounted and can view, is it supos to be unmounted?
<_nano_> joel: you can view the filesystem? if you can browser through it then what's the problem?
<_nano_> joel: writing to ntfs partition is still experimental and is not advisable
<_nano_> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions there is no write support for ntfs that is safe.
<joel> I try to change to all users and it says "Could not change permissions for /media/hda1"
<joel> no nothing come up
<_nano_> joel: coz the partition is owned by the root..
<joel> I can't view the filesystem
<_nano_> joel can you pastebin your fstab file?
<_nano_> joel: /etc/fstab
<joel> do it "/etc/fstab" in the comand
<joel> ?
<_nano_> kedit /etc/fstab
<GullyFoyle> ca /etc/fstab
<GullyFoyle> cat
<_nano_> go to www.pastebin.com and paste the file contents..and post the link
<joel> ok I posted it
<paperangel> hey imbrandon
<paperangel> this is drogen
<_nano_> joel: link?
<paperangel> what was the link again
<paperangel> for the sources.list
<_nano_> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<paperangel> ty
<joel> http://pastebin.com/746050
<joel> this link?
<_nano_> joel: yea
<_nano_> joel: type this command now
<joel> yes?
<_nano_> joel: go to file browser in super user mode
<joel> wow no clue how to do super user mode and were the file browswer is
<_nano_> joel: ok open console (forget the file browser)
<_nano_> joel: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<_nano_> joel: done?
<joel> what is sudo nano?
<joel> I tryed doing command "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<_nano_> joel: what happened when you did that?
<Rigonatti> can anyone help me with alsa ?
<_nano_> joel: sudo -- executing in superuser mode
<_nano_> !sudo
<ubotu> somebody said sudo was a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<orangey> hey all. any kde-guidance folk here?
<joel> nothing
<orangey> I'm looking to modify /usr/share/apps/guidance/pcitable to support my card
<_nano_> joel: no error nothing?? o_O
<orangey> as I've described here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/37275
<joel> I will try agian
<Riddell> orangey: you want _Sime
<Riddell> who will be asleep
<orangey> Riddell: what time zone is he in?
<Riddell> europe
<Rigonatti> hi ..can someone take a look ? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/746058
<Brydenn33> is there a reason why i cant play mp3's
<orangey> Riddell: OK. p.s., as a happy Kubuntu user, thank you so much for all your work. : )
<orangey> Riddell: will he receive my bug report?
<Riddell> orangey: he will, he's good like that
<joel> hmm wird nothing I closed all except this chat program then ran "sudo nano /etc/fstab" in the comand
<orangey> Riddell: wonderful. thank you.
<Rigonatti> =(
<psyke83> hi, when I try to run a certain app it complains "(/usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_Dispatch)". Usually I'd just use "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libGL.so.1 app", but this time it doesn't help, are there any other libs I can try preloading too?
<_nano_> joel: let's try another approach then....all i'm trying to do is make you edit the fstab as root
<_nano_> joel: go to run command in the kmenu
<joel> ok
<Rigonatti> hey guys, can someone lend me a help? Im almost giving up of ubunt =(
<_nano_> joel: there must be an option there to run command as superuser
<joel> run comand I did "options" there are three things "run in terminal window, run as a different user, run with different priority
<_nano_> joel: go to run as a different user...with username: root and password: your password
<_nano_> root password
<_nano_> joel: pm?
<joel> ok "pm" what do you mean/
<_nano_> pm = personal message
<joel> ok but it says I am block because not registered
<_nano_> joel: /msg nickserv register passwd
<Rigonatti> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/746058
<Rigonatti> ops
<joel_> how do I change my nickname
<Rigonatti> hey guys, can someone lend me a help? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/746058
<joel_> newnickname vose
<_nano_> joel_: slash nick newnickname
<DeadS0ul> is it just me or has i2c-source removed from dapper
<Bilford> tj9991, did your storage problem magically fix itself yet
<steven_> Anyone online this late?
<steven_> I'm trying to install a new splashscreen and theme. Can someone walk me through it?
<steven_> I'm trying to install a new splashscreen and theme. Can someone walk me through it?
<steven_> I'm trying to install a new splashscreen and theme. Can someone walk me through it?
<steven_> Can someone please answer me?
<word> Why would a 256 mb usb drive appear as 261 in linux and like 249 in windows?
<steven_> I'm trying to install a new splashscreen and theme. Can someone walk me through it?
<apokryphos> steven_: check the howtos on kdelook.org
<steven_> To answer your question because no one will answer mine. I dont know what your talking about.
<Jack_Sparrow> would lovetoknowthat myself
<apokryphos> steven_: you spoke too soon 8)
<Vose> !samba
<ubotu> methinks samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<Jack_Sparrow> I was trying to install XP theme
<apokryphos> word: just different ways in which they read the bytes, I guess.
<steven_> apokryphos->kde-look doesn't say anything about it.
<word> Meh :-/
<steven_> apokryphos->It only says to find some folder and put the theme files in there.
<timothy> hello
<steven_> apokryphos->But there is no such folder.
<apokryphos> steven_: then create it
<apokryphos> hi timothy
<timothy> hello
<timothy> do you know where I can get automake1.6 for dapper?  kdevelop needs it
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Whats landscape? A Kubuntu sabayon?
<apokryphos> steven_: and anyway.......the tutorial for splash screen setup says nothing about creating a folder.
<steven_> apokryphos->But what exactly is: ~/.kde/share/apps/kdm/themes? What does the ~ mean, and a folder cant start with a period can it?
<PyroMithrandir> anything that starts with a . is hidden
<apokryphos> steven_: well, that's not a splash screen is it
<timothy> ~ is your home folder
<steven_> apokryphos->Yeah, the splash screen tutorial is written as if your installing stuff in XP. Which I'm not. There is no CONTROL PANEL?
<steven_> timothy->Ohhh! Thanks
<apokryphos> (i) it's nto a splash screen that you're trying to install
<steven_> splash and theme.
<timothy> yeriod is a hudden folder
<timothy> it is usualy used for user settings
<apokryphos> steven_: no; kdm has nothing to do with the splash theme, so that's not what you're trying to install, or you're viewing the wrong howto.
<apokryphos> steven_: also, where exactly do you see a mention of the "CONTROL PANEL"?
<apokryphos> link?
<kkathman> howdy apokryphos :)
<steven_> http://www.kde-look.org/help/index.php?type=35
<apokryphos> hi kkathman
<steven_> "Goto Control Panel"
<apokryphos> steven_: (i) "~/.kde/share/apps/kdm/themescan it?" appears nowhere there; (ii) it says control center, not control panel.
<apokryphos> geez
<timothy> goto a command line ty.e kcontrol
<steven_> Nice, thanks timothy.
<steven_> Sorry apokryphos, I guess I'm too used to XP.
<timothy> btw the xp splash screen should already be there
<kkathman> hey apokryphos Im trying to start konq in the file manager mode, with the midnight-commander profile, at root.. I thought that kdesu konqueror --profile midnight-commander would do it...but its doesnt...you know what Im doing wrong?
<timothy> it's caller redmond
<kkathman> I also tried kfmclient too :(
<steven_> timothy->Ok, I got the splashscreen installed. Now how exactly do I install the theme? It wont show it under Theme Manager.
<apokryphos> kkathman: quotations?
<apokryphos> the option belongs to konqueror, not kdesu
<kkathman> apokryphos:  you know in SUSE there is a superfile manager'
<kkathman> i want the same capability
<kkathman> in Dapper
<apokryphos> didn't know there was, but hey; I pretty much never venture into root konqueror
<kkathman> ahh ok
<apokryphos> anyhow, yeah, you need the quotes in there =)
<kkathman> quotes AFTER kdesu ?
<timothy> steven_->I don't know which one you are trying to install
<apokryphos> kkathman: yup, of course. If you think about it, it'll try to process --profile and midnight-commander as arguments/options of kdesu, if you run it like that
<timothy> no answer to my question :(
<apokryphos> when really what you're trying to say is run x as kdesu; so kdesu x, where x is --profile midnight-commander
<steven_> timothy->I got the splash screen installed. Now I want to install the theme that matches it. But it doesn't show up when I try and point the Theme Manager to it.
<timothy> steven_-> is there an entry for redmond in the theme manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> howdo I get permissions inkonq to execute a shell script
<Jack_Sparrow> I get permission denied
<Jack_Sparrow> It sis run onescript
<Jack_Sparrow> didhttp://www.yahoo.com/
<steven_> timothy->Yes, but I'm not trying to install redmond. I have a LCARS(StarTrek) splash screen installed and the theme that matches it wont show up.
<Jack_Sparrow> oops how did i do thathttp://www.yahoo.com/
<DaSkreech> Has someone installed dapper from CD?
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<timothy> steven_-> I have been using linux for less than a month so I don't know that I am the one to ask ;)
<kkathman> apokryphos:  sorry that didnt work either...I got it at least configured tho
<steven_> timothy->Oh well thank you for getting the splash screen to work for me. I would have never found the Control Center.
<apokryphos> kkathman: what do you mean it didn't work? :)
<steven_> Anyone know how to install KDE themes?
<timothy> steven_-> did you download a theme file?
<apokryphos> steven_: have you even googled?
<apokryphos> this place isn't a substitute for basic research
<steven_> apokryphos->Google what? "How to install KDE themes"
<steven_> timothy->Yeah, I downloaded it from kde-look.org
<timothy> does anyone know where i can get automake1.6?
<apokryphos> steven_: I'm sure you know how to use google :)
<kkathman> apokryphos:  nm
<steven_> apokryphos->I guess I'll try that.
<timothy> kdevelop tells me
<timothy> *** YOU'RE USING automake (GNU automake) 1.4-p6.
<timothy> *** KDE requires automake 1.6
<word> if you want to increase the size of your linux partition do you have to increase the size of the swap?
<apokryphos> kkathman: profile is midnightcommander btw, no hyphen. Perhaps that was causing the problem...
<apokryphos> word: no
<apokryphos> timothy: so get a newer version of automake
<apokryphos> !find automake dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'automake' (4 shown): automake1.4 ;; automake1.7 ;; automake1.8 ;; automake1.9.
<timothy> apokryphos: how? I cant get it through apt
<apokryphos> timothy: fire up adept, search for automake
<kkathman> apokryphos:  I tried both, they each come back with "Malformed URL"
<apokryphos> kkathman: what is it you're entering *exactly*?
<apokryphos> didn't kubuntu all muck up the idea of profiles from breezy+ anyhow?
<apokryphos> I remember them implementing a different method. Hm.
<timothy> apokryphos: will installing 1.7 work  would it hurt to try?
<steven_> Ok, what format are theme files supposed to be in? "*.?"
<apokryphos> timothy: anything 1.6+ will work, as the message says.
<timothy> apokryphos: thankyou
<kkathman> apokryphos:  well I've enter several variations:   konqueror --profile midnightcommander   to start with
<apokryphos> kkathman: konqueror --profiles gives?
<kkathman> apokryphos:  also konqueror --profile=midnightcommander
<Jack_Sparrow> I am trying to run a script in konq and I get permission denied
<apokryphos> no, that's not the syntax
<DaSkreech> can someone try and apt-get amanda with Adept?
<kkathman> apokryphos:  nothing
<apokryphos> Jack_Sparrow: it can't execute it for the same reason you couldn't execute that script from anywhere then
<apokryphos> kkathman: there you go, then :). No profiles available
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> odd
<kkathman> thought Dapper came with profiles?
<kkathman> very odd
<apokryphos> kkathman: http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<Jack_Sparrow> so how do I get permissions
<apokryphos> Jack_Sparrow: change the permissions of the file, maybe ;-)
<kkathman> konq nm... I can just build my own
<apokryphos> :/
<word> is there a linux utility to resize partitions....that's known to be safe?
<apokryphos> no partitioning program is totally safe in my experience
<apokryphos> gparted is pretty nice and friendly though
<word> is that for gnome though?
<DaSkreech> word: qtparted
<apokryphos> gparted is a lot nicer
<apokryphos> and, as any application, any gnome app works in kde and visa versa
<word> dont you have to install a bunch of other packages for it to work on kde though?
<apokryphos> probably not many, your choice. Try qtparted and stick with it if you can handle it, I guess.
<DaSkreech> kkathman: Do you have universe enabled?
<kkathman> DaSkreech:  yes
<DaSkreech> can You use adept and install amanda=server for me?
<kkathman> ??
<DaSkreech> amanda-server
<DaSkreech> sorry
<kkathman> uhm.. I guess... what am I going to do with it?
<word> qtparted crashed when i tried selecting a drive..
<word> not exactly comforting..
<DaSkreech> anytime I do it adept tells me to insert the Kubuntu Cd
<apokryphos> if you don't want that then remove the cd as a source
<DaSkreech> It is removed
<apokryphos> then it won't ask for the CD, presuming you did an apt-get update
<DaSkreech> I did
<DaSkreech> Which is why I'm puzzled
<apokryphos> doesn't sound like you have =)
<Bilford> how do I make Konversation window transparent
<Bilford> I did alt+f3 but nothings working
<kkathman> DaSkreech:  let me give it a whirl
<DaSkreech> hold on
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> kkathman: I found another CDrom line in the comments not commented out
<kkathman> DaSkreech:  no prob here...it comes up and prompts me to install here no CD asked
<kkathman> ahh ok
* DaSkreech had no idea there were two CD lines
<kkathman> DaSkreech:  hmm I dont think I had 2
<kkathman> but Im on Dapper right now tho
<DaSkreech> Me either :)
<DaSkreech> what is landscape?
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry for the stupid questions. I finally got it..
<Bilford> I have a scripting question.  when I run a script from the terminal, it works, but when it's run from the cron job thing, it doesnt
<Bilford> it runs some of it
<Bilford> anyone?
<DaSkreech> Does anyone still have the kalimoto ogg in examples?
<Bilford> yes
<DaSkreech> Bilford: Can I have it? :-)
<timothy> grr now I get configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation!
<Bilford> no
<DaSkreech> mine got wiped with the last update
<DaSkreech> :-(
<kkathman> yah some things got whammied on my last updat too DaSkreech :)
<DaSkreech> I liked that song
<DaSkreech> kkathman: Whats Landscape?
<kkathman> Landscape usually refers to the orientation of a screen
<kkathman> like in a word processor
<DaSkreech> kkathman: go to adept and uncheck not installed and upgradeable and then look for landscape
<DaSkreech>  Or just fileter on landscape :-)
<DaSkreech> filter
<DaSkreech> it was in the last update
<DaSkreech> Newly installed not updated
<kkathman> DaSkreech:  cant tell
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: hey. sup?
<kkathman> looks like it might be an engine of some sort
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Hi
<kkathman> I looked in google also
<DaSkreech> llike sabayon?
<DShepherd> is that 'I like sabayon'?
<DaSkreech> Well it's obviously new
<DaSkreech> no llike sabayon
<kkathman> DaSkreech:  I tried Googling and came up dry
<DaSkreech> Probably is too new for Google to pick up
<DaSkreech> :-D
* DaSkreech is more updated than Google
<kkathman> guess so
<chx> Is it normal that X eats three _gigs_ of virt. RAM??  4676 tty7     RLs+  25:20  27879  1470 3138413 449384 43.4 /usr/bin/X
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: there's a package on kde like sadayon?
<Snake[Sleep] > kkathman: supp
<DaSkreech> I don't know
<DaSkreech> that's what I'm trying to fig
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: When was your last update?
<DaSkreech> since day?
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: its been awhile. I am updating now.. should be finished in 5 minutes or so. why do you ask?
<crimsun> chx: normal? depends on your use. it's certainly not out of the ordinary.
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: When you are done check if yo uhave a package called landscape
<chx> crimsun: really?? I never seen this before -- this began yesterday (I am running Dapper)
<chx> crimsun: it seems that it's closely related to running Azureus
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: ok..
<crimsun> chx: seems normal, then...
<crimsun> compare with the jvm processes' virt
<chx> is my guess correct that even if after Azureus stopped this won't shrink?
<DaSkreech> It will once Linux gets bored of it being there
<paperangel> whats a good firewall
<DaSkreech> firestarter
<paperangel> hey skreech
<paperangel> this is drogen
<paperangel> i updated successfully
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: my keyboard gave out on me lastnight. i had to get a new one
<paperangel> but i fucked up a xorg.conf file
<paperangel> so i had to format
<DaSkreech> You bought a new one
<DaSkreech> language
<DaSkreech> G rated Channel
<thompa> my xorg and nvidia were reall just messed up in dapper, but now works
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: yeah i bought one
<paperangel> oh sorry man
<thompa> starts with mismatch error
<paperangel> what card you got
<DaSkreech> Cool
<thompa> mine is a 660 i think,
<thompa> the notebook has a sony with nvidia
<thompa> where is system info
<paperangel> mines a 420
<thompa> this one glows blue
<paperangel> ?
<word> in gparted in order to resize a partition you have to unmount it..if i unmounted the current partition would my comp crash?
<paperangel> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<l_r> is kubuntu planned for 1th june as ubuntu?
<word> Yes, pretty sure.
<thompa> the monitor is 1440x900
<DaSkreech> can someone go to http://www.dreamfall.com/ in konqi?
<thompa> im running kubuntu rc right now
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: go to http://www.dreamfall.com/ in Firefox and click on media
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: "Landscape is a web-based tool for managing Ubuntu systems." is that wat I am looking for
<m5m> Can Ipsec be considered fairly strong security for an unencrypted wifi network?
<DShepherd> ?
<DaSkreech> Yup
<thompa> i dont have an nvidia logo, which is strange
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: i havent seen it yet. checking now
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: is it supposed to be installed by default?
<DaSkreech> Yup
<DaSkreech> Just turned up today
<DaSkreech> seems to have no files though
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: is it in my PATH?
<thompa> my nvida is screensavers are working above par though
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: or ur path to be exact
<DaSkreech> Is what in your path?
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: the landscape program (command)
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: where am i supposed to be looking
<DaSkreech> It's not a program it's a dummy package
<DaSkreech>  Like ubuntu-desktop
<DaSkreech> But it has no files it seems
<DShepherd> ok
<thompa> edubuntu?
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: oh.. yeah.. i have it installed. it says the package is empty though
<DaSkreech> Right
<DaSkreech> I'm trying to find out if anyone knows what that is
<pppoe_dude> can things like the back/forward buttons in konqueror be modified?
<DShepherd> ok
<DaSkreech> Seems strange to start laying foundations for something a few days before shipping
<pppoe_dude> as in different icons, etc...
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: can adept tell when packages  have been installed.. as in the date when it was isntalled?
<DaSkreech> Possibly give me asecond
<DaSkreech> Though I'm not the best person to ask :-)
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: yes
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: you use kde?
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: I mean I have to go research :-) I can't tell you off the top of my head
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: you use adept?
<DaSkreech> I'm not uber ultra geek noob yet :-)
<DaSkreech> Just a +4 ultra gekk noob :-(
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: ahh.. well care to research?
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: But yes you can
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: I answered you :)
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: you did? what was the answer?
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Look up
<DShepherd> i did.. i seeth no answer..
<james___> Dell (Broadcom) wireless card drivers.
<DShepherd> you said to if you use kde
<DShepherd> right?
<DaSkreech> no
<DaSkreech> I said yes to your first question
<DaSkreech> then I said but yes you can again :)
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Course on my screen my answer is above any of your questions except the first :)
<DaSkreech> Yay net latency
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: i guess.. what was your answer?
<DShepherd> oh ok
<DShepherd> kool
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: so what date is on the lanscape-client package?
<DaSkreech> Today
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: ok
<Shadow_mil> I am missing Xsession, though I have Xserver
<Shadow_mil> I need help...
<Shadow_mil> :(
<DaSkreech> WINDOWS IS TERRIBLE!
* DaSkreech tears own hair out
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: the door it not so bad
<DaSkreech> lol
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: its easier to fit thru at times
<DaSkreech> Ahh God bless Dwight
<DShepherd> thank you thank u very much
<thompa> windus sucks
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: what's with the link you sent?
<DaSkreech> When?
<orient2000> windows can play mp3 and dvd's
<DaSkreech> Dreamfall?
<DShepherd> yes
<DaSkreech> can You get the 4 wallpapers for me? :-)
<thompa> !realplayer
<ubotu> it has been said that realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<uscg_corey> anyone here familiar w/ Konversation?
<thompa> in windows i have to remove those things first
<DaSkreech> uscg_corey: No but what do you need to know?
<uscg_corey> well i want some commands to run after i connect to a server, but the connect commands in konversation execute while its connecting which wont work..was wondering how i can make 2 or 3 commands run when im connected to server automatically
<DShepherd> hehe
<DShepherd> that was pasted.. i bet it was
<thompa> try installing adobe in windows
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: they ugly, imho
<DaSkreech> I can't see them :-)
<DaSkreech> Thats why I wanted to find some way to grab them
<DaSkreech> if you just hack the JS behind the flash and give me the root folder I can find my way into the server myself :-)
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: how come you cant see them?
<DaSkreech> Well konqi is loading the page off the edge of the browser and Firefox blinks then resets the page
<_rince_> mrgn
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: when you click to download the page?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<thompa> the only thing i have to install is realplayer in linux
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: well i have the same difficulty here
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: i have 13 new updates :-)
<thompa> there are 10 times more word processors and programs that just work in linux
<DaSkreech> I have like 4
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DShepherd> thompa: yeah ubuntu is kool like that
<thompa> i like koffice best
<DShepherd> http://www.osalt.com/ <-- this is an awesome site skreech. DaSkreech
<khaije> anyone know if X-forwarding requires any particular packages? I've had a heck of a time trying to figure why mine won't work
* DShepherd whispers delicious to DaSkreech
<thompa> but openoffice does nice pdfs
<thompa> symantic is great, he he
<thompa> for the masses, keep them in line
* DaSkreech laughs
<DaSkreech> OS-alt
<DaSkreech> not O! Salt :)
<thompa> realplayer is better if you just go to realone.com
<thompa> it takes you to their linux page
<DaSkreech> What happened to helix?
<cheerutah> can someone help me set up a wireless card
<thompa> its still there, same thing
<DaSkreech> lo
<cheerutah> can anyone help me
<amorphis> lo
<thompa> the ubuntu cd has abiword on it for windows
<thompa> just ask
<thompa> dont tell
<thompa> i could only get realplayer to play bbc radio
<DaSkreech> You need more? :-)
<thompa> i am using konversation in kubuntu dapper
<thompa> first i installed ubuntu rc, then konversation, and then kubuntu.
<DaSkreech> cheerutah: Have you checked the wiki?
<amorphis> grrrrrrrrrrrr aaaaaaaaarh, im installing M$ windows on laptop and it crashes on installation ... how bad can u be
<thompa> on the real.one web site they left out sudo
<Quintok> well, atleast you know where your problem is amorphis
<cheerutah> i have a VERIZON wireless card how do i set it up
<cheerutah> no how do i do that
<thompa> is that the aircard?
<cheerutah> yeah
<chavo> cheerutah, I had it running once and it wasn't easy
<cheerutah> kyocera kpc650
<chavo> Oh I have the 5220 ev-do
<cheerutah> i don't know hw to even set up the wireless card that is built into my laptop
<cheerutah> can someone remote my laptop and set it up
<thompa> whats the support specs say. no linux support?
<thompa> he
<cheerutah> no clue what your asking
<thompa> how are you connected now on the internet?
<cheerutah> can you help
<thompa> cable
<cheerutah> whats wiki
<thompa> no i im too tired sorry
<amorphis> wiki = encyclopedia
<amorphis> some sort of webpage where ppl write down things that can help u
<thompa> is that in utah
<cheerutah> yeah
<thompa> good luck anyway..
<thompa> call their tech support
<thompa> tell them its in windows
<thompa> play stupid
<cheerutah> lol
<amorphis> cheerutah: wless and linux is not goof combination :s ... yet
<amorphis> good*
<cheerutah> my roommate got it to work but hes not here to ask
<chavo> I have a linksys wireless card for my laptop and it works with kubuntu out of the box
<nixternal> 98% of the wireless products will work in linux
<thompa> the wireless in dapper is the best ive ever seen
<thompa> ipw2200 is working real well
<nixternal> linux and wireless is the best combination you can have...safer
<thompa> just some of the distros leave it out
<cheerutah> oh
<thompa> the main problem is that windows is pre-installed, so they are biased
<AdmiralFTW> thompa: its a user bias though
<thompa> if you dont have a second option anyway
<rosemary> hi I have d/l 6.06 and tried apt-get install firefox but didn't install - is firefox called something else in kubuntu?  Tried mozilla-firefox also
<thompa> mozilla-firefox
<thompa> nevermind
<thompa> did you try adept?
<rosemary> yes - it's not listed
<thompa> did you search keyword firefox?
<PyroMithrandir> maybe it's in another repo
<rosemary> Package mozilla-firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<rosemary> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<rosemary> is only available from another source
<AdmiralFTW> rosemary: what are you trying to do
<rosemary> install firefox browser
<thompa> firefox is in the main pool
<thompa> im running kubuntu
<AdmiralFTW> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure firefox
<rosemary> AdmiralFTW: I did "sudo apt-get install firefox" and mozilla-firefox
<AdmiralFTW> err i think there is a space between dpkg and the hyphen
<rosemary> AdmiralFTW: that gives me what looks like a man page about dphg
<rosemary> dpkg!
<thompa> also konqueror should work on everything
<rosemary> I happen to like firefox :-)
<thompa> ubuntu uses it
<rosemary> and thought it was available for 6.06
<PyroMithrandir> it is available for 6.06
<thompa> konqueror is also a file browser
<AdmiralFTW> thompa: its many things
<AdmiralFTW> rosemary: hmm
<chavo> konqueror is actually not that much
<thompa> i use konqueror with fish command
<chavo> it's just a container for many things
<AdmiralFTW> have you tried installing it using Automatix
<chavo> yes fish rocks
<AdmiralFTW> also what version of Ubuntu
<PyroMithrandir> what's fish?
<amorphis> whats the name of the desktop menu ... the one where u can view u pc stats and stuff
<rosemary> AdmiralFTW: I'm taking another look at add/remove programmes
<chavo> fish is secure shell connection
<chavo> it can use ssh or sftp
<PyroMithrandir> rosemary, look at adept rather than add/remove programs
<rramos> or synaptic
<chavo> you can use it from open/save dialogs too
<rosemary> PyroMithrandir: okay
<thompa> i use kinfocenter
<rramos> hi everyone
<Zaire> wow looks lively in here tonight lol
<chavo> hi
<PyroMithrandir> 'lo
<rramos> hi
<chavo> no it's lively this morning :P
<thompa> the opengl section in kinfocenter was real good
<AdmiralFTW> amorphis: superkaramba?
<Zaire> night where I am lol
<amorphis> thompa: yes but there is some sort of transparant version
<pagey> unable to install kuickshow
<pagey> any help guys
<pagey> ?
<AdmiralFTW> amorphis: yea superkaramba
<rramos> does someone knows if ubuntu supports GLX?
<chavo> amorphis, superkaramba puts widgets on your desktop
<amorphis> ty
<chavo> rramos, waht video card?
<rramos> ati radeon x600 pro guru
<Zaire> yeps it supports glx just sketchy with nvidia's
<rramos> no ati?
<chavo> yes although more people have trouble with ati's drivers than nvidiaas
<Zaire> lol not from where Im sitting lol
<rramos> y used that one that is live cd and works perfectly , but i want intall version
<chavo> oh you mean XGL?
<chavo> yeah I'm running it
<chavo> you haven't installed kubuntu yet?
<rramos> yes i am on a kubuntu
<rramos> kubuntu at work an at home ubuntu
<chavo> what version did you install?
<rramos> ubuntu 5.10
<rramos> kubuntu 6
<chavo> ok it's much easier to get running on 6.06
<rramos> :D
<pagey> hello all
<chavo> here's a bunch of links to get you started http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148351
<pagey> I am not able to install kuickshow
<rramos> OHH TAHNK YOU
<chavo> I have nvidia card and it was easy
<pagey> what is another good pic viewer?
<chavo> pagey, try gwenview] 
<pagey> cheers
<PyroMithrandir> or kview if you don't want to get all the gnome stuff
<AdmiralFTW> pagey: thats what i use
<rramos> you  know also an istallation that comes with glx?
<chavo> it's nice and digikam if you're taking a lot of pictures
<pagey> all good
<chavo> rramos, I don't think any thing comes with it by default
<pagey> just completed ....,,,cheers
<rramos> oks
<rramos> :D
<johannes__> hi room! one thing how could i configure kopete 0.12 beta 2 that it opens op with certain channels already opened at start?
<chavo> rramos,  do you have the ati 3d drivers set up already?
<rramos> mm that pc is on windows but I want it on linux with glx
<rramos> iv tested wid a ubuntu glx live
<AdmiralFTW> PyroMithrandir: yea i try to stay away from that Gnome stuff
<chavo> gwenview is a KDE app
<PyroMithrandir> oh, really?
<PyroMithrandir> it starts with a g, so I figured, you know...
<chavo> true lol
<chavo> no it's kde, try it out if you haven't
<PyroMithrandir> oh, no, it's what I use
<chavo> ok
<PyroMithrandir> I just have kde and gnome installed, so I didn't know which it was from
<johannes__> how could i configure kopete 0.12 beta 2 that it opens op with certain channels already opened at start?
<chavo> yeah with the gtk-qt engine gnome apps look like kde anyway
<rosemary> AdmiralFTW: it was the repsoitories - were disabled
<AdmiralFTW> yea thats what i was thinking
<rramos> thank you chavo , ill see it at work tomorrow
<chavo> rramos, np
<rosemary> AdmiralFTW: should have remembered to do that first - while since I tried kubuntu
<vega-> anyone know if this is going to be fixed in kubuntu dapper: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gamin/+bug/36581
<rosemary> if I set up and add a user would that person also have sudo priviledges?
<noiesmo> only first user added at install by defult
<Hobbsee> rosemary: no, you have to add them to sudoers..
<rosemary> Hobbsee: okay so that provides some security
<Hobbsee> yes
<rosemary> although prevents them from learning I guess
<rosemary> need to think about it
<Hobbsee> rosemary: just a FYI - they can get in by going into recovery mode, and then they get full root access, from grub.
<crimsun> being added to %admin is a learning step.
<rosemary> Hobbsee: thinking of kubuntu for my sister who is a win 98 user, but she is smart so would learn
<kkathman> Hey Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> rosemary: ah ok - is this a computer you share, or her own one?
<Hobbsee> hi kkathman
<rosemary> guess I could give her this old box to play about and advise her to use sudo and learn
<Hobbsee> rosemary: that's probably a good idea :P
<rosemary> Hobbsee: it will be only for her use - I actually run PCLos on my machine
<AdmiralFTW> rosemary: she might learn best just having to use Linux
<Hobbsee> rosemary: give her sudo access, links to the howtos, and the install cds...how old's your sister?
<AdmiralFTW> when my Windows Xp install broke, i switched my main comp to all Linux and learned from there
<Zaire> best way to go
<rosemary> tried kubuntu but after having the root/user thing drummed into me felt uncomfortable with kubuntu's way of using sudo
<Hobbsee> ah yes
* Hobbsee likes it
* Hobbsee has been so close to deleting all of /home by accident, many times.
<rosemary> Hobbsee: she's 40 odd, but I started using linux at 50 odd, so she'll manage
<Hobbsee> gotta be careful of where you run rm -rf * from...
<Hobbsee> rosemary: hehe
<noiesmo> sudo can be painfull when you've just finished editing a file and remember you didn't sudo first
<Hobbsee> cool
<Zaire> umm quick question is it possible to get the updated KDE for redhat 9?
<rosemary> Hobbsee: guess I'll never run that command
<Hobbsee> rosemary: well, it removes everything - so as long as you're running it in the direction that you want...
<rosemary> I like what I see in kubuntu so maybe give it a better and more thorough try this time
<Hobbsee> er, directory
<noiesmo> Zaire, it'd be fun sorting out all the dependancies but hay probably possible
<rosemary> Hobbsee: yes - been warned about it before :-)
<Zaire> yea issues prob for sure lol Im just running RH9 until I get my ATI card
<Hobbsee> rosemary: nothing's stopping you from using sudo -s, i fyou're going around and installing ndiswrapper or something, which involves a lot of sudo, it's easier to sudo -s, then run the commands - and then exit afterwards
<Hobbsee> rosemary: in my view, it's quicker - run sudo  -s, do what you want to do, hit exit - saves you having to log otu, and back in again, if you dont want to be root
<rosemary> Hobbsee: my PC has on board graphics - when I upgrade I think I'll have a go at building, but that's a while off
<Hobbsee> ooh fun :)
<Hobbsee> rosemary: how much ram do you have noe?
<Hobbsee> *now?
<rosemary> never done it before - but be good to learn how
<Hobbsee> rosemary: i have a link, do tell when you want it...
<Hobbsee> actually, building things doesnt really require that much sudo - well, installing the deb, and some of pbuilder...
<rosemary> 512 on main box, 256 on this one with kubuntu, but it's an old box which I've had trouble getting things to go - kubuntu gets a big tick for installing and working quite fast
<rosemary> Hobbsee: link for ?
<Hobbsee> building things
<Hobbsee> ah yes...that's not terribly nice to build on...
<Zaire> ummm where can I get a packaged file of KDE or is it even possible?
<rosemary> okay that'd be good - hmm this box is slow and for some reason my connection is down on main box, need link there
<Hobbsee> it'd be fast with xfce, too...
<Hobbsee> a lighter window manager...
<rosemary> Hobbsee: I like xfce though haven't used it for a while
<rosemary> couldn't get it going properly in pclos so went back to kde
<Hobbsee> ah okay
<Hobbsee> i've tried it here - it flew...but i didnt find it very obvious, and this was before all the kde dpi was set to match gnome and xfce's, so all the fonts were weirdly sized...
<rosemary> I used it for ages in mandriva 2005 before I went to pclos - was very fast as you say, took a while to get used to
<rosemary> might try it on this old box - but only 3,2G hard drive so might be getting close to capacity after installing firefox and xchat
<rosemary> could get rid of xchat though as this kconversation seems okay
<Hobbsee> ouch
<Hobbsee> yes, for most things it is.
* Hobbsee wants more scripting though :P
<johannes__> how could i configure kopete that it opens op with certain channels already opened at start?
<Hobbsee> johannes__: irc channels?
<johannes__> yes
<johannes__> Hobbsee yes
<rosemary> Hobbsee: could I have that link for building things and I'll wirte it down long hand - thanks
<Hobbsee> johannes__: edit the account, advanced, see the "Run the following commands on connect" and add /j #channelname
<Hobbsee> i expect
<Hobbsee> rosemary: should be in http://tinyurl.com/rjcqu
<Hobbsee> er
<Hobbsee> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Documentation
<johannes__> Hobbsee /j instead of join?
<Hobbsee> johannes__: both work
<Hobbsee> johannes__: used konversation before?  that's a more dedicated IRC client..
<rosemary> oops time - gotta go, back laterthanks Hobbseecatch you again sometime
<rosemary> bye all
<Hobbsee> cya
<Zaire> damn its impossible to find a single package containing kde for RH9 :S
<johannes__> Hobbsee  i used xchat, but i have often kopete open when i want to chat in msn and in irc, its more handy then
<Hobbsee> ah okay
<_nano_> where can i see the release notes of ubuntu repository upgrades ? like where can i see the  changes between xorg version 7.0.0-0ubuntu44 and 7.0.0-0ubuntu45?
<Hobbsee> _nano_: aptitude changelog packagename, or just get the source, and look in debian/changelog
<_nano_> Hobbsee: thanks ..lemme try that
<Hobbsee> _nano_: there are usually no "release notes" as such
<Zaire> is there any way to get kde 3.5 for redhat9 being that its outdated more or less?
<Hobbsee> the most detailed stuff's in the changelog - and maybe some is listed on launchpad
<Hobbsee> Zaire: ask that in #redhat or something.
<_nano_> Hobbsee: launchpad?
<_nano_> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is probably a collection of services for projects in the open source universe - https://launchpad.net/
<Zaire> redhat 9 is unsupported has been for about 2 years at the lest unfortunately I was just wondering if its possible for me to find a packaged source file that I could compile and install
<Zaire> srry to go kinda off topic os wise but rh is about the only version save mandriva that runs stable for me
<Hobbsee> Zaire: oh, sources?  kde.org
<Zaire> I know the site and all but there is multiple sources on there and I can't tell which is which :S
<word> whats the command to copy?
<_nano_> Hobbsee: check https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server
<_nano_> Hobbsee: there's no mention of the version that's there in the repos
<_nano_> :-s
<noiesmo> word, cp
<word> thanks
<Hobbsee> _nano_: which source did you want?  xserver-xorg?
<_nano_> Hobbsee: yeah i found that package to be upgradable.. i just wanted to make sure..coz i'm scared of xserver config changes..had pretty bad experiences :P
<Hobbsee> _nano_: breezy or dapper?
<_nano_> Hobbsee: dapper
<Zaire> one thing I was looking for was preferably a single archived source file for kde but get the feeling that Im not likely to get one :S
<Hobbsee> _nano_: what'd you say the version was, again?
<_nano_> 7.0.0-0ubuntu44
<Hobbsee> Zaire: i'd have no idea - i'd imagine you'd need the sources, and to compile them yourself, or find some repo somewhere.
<Zaire> thx anyway i'll see what I can find
<Hobbsee> _nano_: odd.  xserver-xorg shows me Version: 7.0.0-0ubuntu15
<Hobbsee> _nano_: they wont have broken X this late though
<_nano_> Hobbsee: try reloading your synaptic?
* Hobbsee runs ./update.sh
<_nano_> Hobbsee: i have multiverse and universe repos enabled as well
<Hobbsee> same version.  weird.
<Hobbsee> yep
* Hobbsee got the xorg upgrades yesterday
<imbrandon_> heya Hobbsee ;)
<_nano_> Hobbsee: i'm on mepis right now..should that matter?
<_ODIN1> odin1|home
<_nano_> Hobbsee: i mean seeing different versions that is
<Hobbsee> _nano_: likely, yes.
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon_
<_nano_> Hobbsee: but the repos are same
<Hobbsee> hmmm...okay...
* Hobbsee isnt even going to contemplate that one.
<_nano_> lol
<Hobbsee> _nano_: what was the name of the packages you were looking at?
<nixternal> Hobbsee: well hello there
<_nano_> Hobbsee: xserver-xorg
<Hobbsee> hi  nixternal
<Hobbsee> _nano_: hmm...okay...
<Hobbsee> Filename: pool/main/x/xorg/xserver-xorg_7.0.0-0ubuntu15_all.deb
<Hobbsee> odd
<imbrandon_> _nano_: the repos arent EXACTLY the same for mepis , they just use dapper "also"
<Hobbsee> oh dear.  to me, that spells disaster.  weird.
<_nano_> imbrandon_: but the package version name contains ubuntu
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee: yes i think so too ;)
<nixternal> imbrandon_: when did mepis start doing that?
<imbrandon_> _nano_: that dosent mean a whole lot, i can make a package from SuSE say ubuntu ;)
<_nano_> nixternal: like a 2 months ago..
<nixternal> i read they were heading kubuntu..but when i used it, the repositories were still mepis
<_nano_> Hobbsee: but even your version doesn't find mention in lanchpad
<nixternal> really...i was using simply 2 months ago on my laptop and had mepis repositories
<imbrandon_> nixternal: they have a mix of both
<_nano_> nixternal: you would have to install the beta version to do that...
<imbrandon_> mepis == nightmare actualy ;)
<nixternal> ya..you know what i do remember reading that...i said forget mepis because mepislovers.org wasn't love at all...not like ubuntu/kubuntu was
<nixternal> mepis isn't all that bad...i didn't have much trouble with it...but their community wasn't all that great...i just hope some of their hotheads don't head this way truthfully...
* nixternal points to #kubuntu-offtopic (and imbrandon_ i will not be meeting you there) :)
<nixternal> lol
<imbrandon_> hahaha
<nixternal> i had to do it man
<nixternal> pwn you at your own game
<_nano_> imbrandon_: well...yeah true kubuntu/ubuntu have a pretty nice loving caring community :D ..but mepis isn't that bad as well :)
<nixternal> mepis artwork is better ;)
<_nano_> imbrandon_: but let's not digress...back to package versioning!!
<sheldonc> #kubuntu is just an alias for #kde-offtopic  :)
<nixternal> lol
<imbrandon_> _nano_: its not a bad os but when you mix and match its bad, ie debian isnt bad and ubuntu isnt bad but ubuntu with debian unstale repos is bad ;) see what i mean  ?
<_nano_> imbrandon_: yea...but that risk is possible in any distro
<imbrandon_> _nano_: even more when its done by default like mepis ;)
<_nano_> imbrandon_: hmm...but i still think mepis doesn't rename ubuntu package versions ...
<imbrandon_> why not ubuntu renames debian versions
<riri> hi
<imbrandon_> when things are added / changed
<_nano_> imbrandon_: they do..but they don't name it debian-x-x-x
<imbrandon_> depends, if its an upstream change yes they do
<_nano_> what's an upstream change?
<imbrandon_> it all depends on mepis packaging specs
<Hobbsee> do they sync from us, or from debian?
<_nano_> Hobbsee: they used to sync from debian..now the sync from ubuntu
<_nano_> *they
<Hobbsee> ah okay
<imbrandon_> Hobbsee: they dont sync from us the run their own repos for their changed packages and use our repos directly for the otherss
<imbrandon_> no syncing
<imbrandon_> brb
<_nano_> imbrandon_: ok let's assume I am using kubuntu...but still the question of finding changelogs retains its merit
<Hobbsee> _nano_: aptitude changelog packagename, or just get the source, and look in debian/changelog
<riri> is there an easy and automatic way to add flash java ?
<imbrandon> ahh much better
<imbrandon> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<riri> i went on ubuntu after a search but most of the multiverse file don't work
<imbrandon> sudo apt-get install sun-java-jre
<riri> isn't it written somewhere ?
<imbrandon> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<riri> thanks
<imbrandon> the senond one
<riri> yes
<riri> i guessed as it's the j version
<riri> im: impossible to find the packet
<imbrandon> you will need to "sudo update-alternatives --config java" and "sudo update-alternatives --config jar" also when done
<imbrandon> riri, then you dont have universe and multivers enabled correctly
<riri> ok
<riri> where is the correct setting ?
<riri> i look on ub and kub
<imbrandon> make your sources.list look like this http://ubuntustuff.sytes.net/sources.list
<riri> ok
<imbrandon> by "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<_nano_> Hobbsee, imbrandon: check https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+package/xserver-xorg
<jogan> gola a todos
<imbrandon> _nano_, what about it ?
<Hobbsee> hmmm...interesting
<_nano_> it has  xserver-xorg 7.0.0-0ubuntu45
<jogan> como hago para saber en que hda esta mi guindows?
<_nano_> imbrandon: so it's not a package renaming issue
<PyroMithrandir> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Hobbsee> _nano_: very weird.
<imbrandon> ok i'm missing something, all i was saying is mepis is not PURE kubuntu
<_nano_> imbrandon: it's not a mepis thingy..that's for sure
<_nano_> Hobbsee: yeah i know
<imbrandon> whats the problem ? i came in late
<_nano_> imbrandon: hobbsee was getting ubuntu15 as the latest version...even after reloading...although the latest version is ubuntu45
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, what does sudo apt-cache showpkg xserver-xorg show  as the version on your ?
<riri> im: i use kwrite
<riri> nano is old unix crap
<riri> lol
<_nano_> x-(
<riri> like me :)
<imbrandon> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<imbrandon> ;)
<_nano_> :D
<Hobbsee> hmmm...okay...
<_nano_> I take offence riri x-(
<riri> i didn't mean nano man
<riri> i didn't mean you
<_nano_> lol i'm just kidding :P
<imbrandon> i meant your use of the word "cr*p"
<riri> but the nano editor ! lol
<Hobbsee> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/746301
<riri> ok
<riri> i am french
<_nano_> riri: heh
<word> meh stop saying word ;p
<riri> crap means nothing to me
<Hobbsee> nano's great, dont knock it :P
<riri> well
<imbrandon> riri, in english its not nice to say in public ;)
<riri> if you would have learn it like i did
<_nano_> Hobbsee: you mean they are the same thing?
<riri> ok ...my deep apologize
<Hobbsee> _nano_: i've got no idea why my apt-cache search is showing differently - looks like mine got updated
<imbrandon> riri, i understand english is not your native toung thats why i told you ;)
<riri> i prefer k... editor :) lol
<imbrandon> no no kate is fine , just not "crap"
<imbrandon> kate and kwrite etc etc etc
<_nano_> Hobbsee: but i see no reason why kubuntu and ubuntu would have different version names for the same thingy
<riri> ok
<imbrandon> riri, anyhow use "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<riri> yes thanks
<imbrandon> to do the same thing with kate
<Hobbsee> _nano_: they cant do.
<riri> i needed a long time to understand why kate alone didn't work ... i am not used to sudo
<riri> lol
<imbrandon> nano kubuntu and ubuntu are exactly the same version
<_nano_> Hobbsee: what a mystery! lol
<Hobbsee> very
<_nano_> imbrandon: yeah that's what i guessed...but do click on Hobbsee's link
<riri> and gedit too..
<Hobbsee> looks like the earlier one was off the cd, then the apt-cache show hasnt upgraded it
<imbrandon> riri, becouse of the file being opened needed to have sudo privlages
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, try "sudo apt-get clean" and the apt-get update and then relook at the cache
<prashantk76> hi i want to change xfac-desktop to k-desktop in Xubuntu, how i can do that ?
<_nano_> prashantk76: apt-get install kde-desktop ?
<imbrandon> !+kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop is probably type "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" without the quotes in a terminal to install Kubuntu along side Ubuntu
<Hobbsee> bah, oh well
<_nano_> oops kubuntu-desktop :P
<prashantk76> what is apt-get ?
<_nano_> !apt
<ubotu> somebody said apt was http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<prashantk76> sorry i am new to linux
<imbrandon> its the package manager for *ubuntu
<riri> fortunatly this irc is very good
<riri> thanks chaps..
<imbrandon> np;)
<_nano_> riri: it's the people..not irc :P
<imbrandon> have fun riri
<riri> yes
<riri> true
<riri> thanks to the people then :)
* imbrandon pokes Hobbsee in the ribs and runs just for the fun of it .......
<_nano_> imbrandon: what does your synaptic tell about the xorg version?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you sure?
<riri> i just didn't solve my son 's vmware problem
<imbrandon> _nano_, i dont use synaptic but i can look in adept in just a sec, hold on
<_nano_> imbrandon: k
<riri> i guess it's more a rights problem
<Zaire> I got a question do kubuntu dapper or any of the other distros of ubuntu have and issue with amd hyper transport?
<_nano_> riri: teach your son to solve his own problems :P
<imbrandon> Zaire, not that i'm aware of , that would have to do with the kernel and as far as i know everything is a-ok
<Zaire> hmmm just thought I would ask cause my sempron64 has 800Mhz hyper transport
<riri> well it's not it's own problem
<riri> maybe it's a bug in kub ???
<riri> i never meet this before
<riri> not being able to copy a file
<riri> and a not solve problem is always a bad hidden surprise one day or the other ..
<prashantk76> i was trying apt-get install kde-desktop but it gave me admin error
<_nano_> prashantk76: it's sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<_nano_> prashantk76: don't forget the sudo
<prashantk76> ok thanks but what is sudo means
<imbrandon> _nano_, here is my adept info for xorg ....... http://imbrandon.sytes.net/misc/adept.png
<_nano_> prashantk76: execute as root
<imbrandon> prashantk76, it means run whatever with super user privligaes
<prashantk76> ok cool thanks
<_nano_> imbrandon: checking
<prashantk76> its working
<_nano_> imbrandon: wow your screen has pretty high resolution :)
<imbrandon> heh
<_nano_> imbrandon: so your version is showing same as mine..ubuntu45
<_nano_> i mean upgradable version
<imbrandon> no thats what i have installed
<_nano_> imbrandon: meaning?
<imbrandon> meaning thats what is running
<_nano_> imbrandon: oh yea in my case it's upgradable i mean :P
<_nano_> my bad :P
<imbrandon> i still fail to see your problem ?
<_nano_> imbrandon: it wasn't a problem, but a query..on how to see the changelogs :P
<_nano_> imbrandon: and then we had a problem because Hobbsee wasn't seeing the same upgradable version
<riri> thanks im j2 is downloading
<imbrandon> ohh ;)
<riri> i guess for flash it's the same ?
<_nano_> imbrandon: and that started the spine-chilling mystery
<imbrandon> riri, if you type im then hit the "tab" key it will say my name ;)
<riri> just change the name ?
<_nano_> imbrandon: which is yet to be solved :P
<imbrandon> riri, flash is "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<riri> ok
<imbrandon> riri, try the tab thing ;)
<riri> i note all this in a file.. lol
<riri> tab thing ??
<imbrandon> riri, if you type im then hit the "tab" key it will say my name ;)
<riri> lol
<riri> sorry
<prashantk76> i have one more question how i can watch movies on tv screen from laptop (i have video out option "Fn+F5")
<imbrandon> riri,  also all this is on a webpage at http://wiki.kubuntu.org/RestrictedFormats
<_nano_> imbrandon: itunes??? how ??
<riri> is it your real name ?
<imbrandon> same way as photoshop ;)
<_nano_> imbrandon: wine?
<imbrandon> yes ;)
<riri> ok
<_nano_> imbrandon: oh darn :P
<imbrandon> prashantk76, just use your tv out option while playing a movie ;)
<prashantk76> i all ready tried that but not working
<imbrandon> whats not working about it? need a tad more info bro, do you get an error ? etc
<prashantk76> i mean when ever i press Fn +F5 there is no display on laptop and tv
<prashantk76> normaly when u press fn+f5 display tranfer to tv
<riri> imbrandon :  Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<prashantk76> in windows but i dont know about linux
<riri> is it serious ?
<riri> with java
<imbrandon> riri, type "sudo dpkg --configure -a "
<riri> ok
<riri> i think it's a problem of licence ?
<imbrandon> prashantk76, that dosent have anything to do with the OS , its all hardware
<imbrandon> built into the laptop
<prashantk76> ok
<imbrandon> riri, no it means dpkg got interupted while installing
<riri> do i decompresse java again ?
<imbrandon> no
<imbrandon> riri, type "sudo dpkg --configure -a "
<riri> yes i did
<imbrandon> ok
<imbrandon> now
<riri> ok
<paines> hi
<riri> nothing more
<Bilford> Konqueror is a good browswer
<prashantk76> i like Opera
<admiral_proFTW> Firefox FTW
<Bilford> I was a FF snob
<imbrandon> riri you will need to "sudo update-alternatives --config java" and "sudo update-alternatives --config jar" also when done
<riri> yes
<imbrandon> firefox
<Bilford> so Konqueror had to be pretty good for me to switch
<riri> i was looking in my text
<riri> lol
<riri> thanks
<Bilford> did you know you can configure Konqueror so you can, for example, just type   g Whatever
<Bilford> in the address bar, and it will do a Google search
<imbrandon> you can also in almost anyother browser ;)
<Bilford> really?
<Bilford> you can make your own
<imbrandon> yes
<Bilford> I made one for TorrentSpy
<Bilford> so I just type  in the address bar    ts  whatImLookingFor
<admiral_proFTW> on wikipedia "wiki prime number"
<riri> imbrandon you are a golden mine !
<admiral_proFTW> urban dictionary "slang mork"
<admiral_proFTW> etc
<imbrandon> leagle stuff i'm sure, but this is stuff for # kubuntu-offtopic ;)
<Bilford> FF doesnt obey my mouse settings
<_johnyboy> hi using rc 6,06  but pcmcia is only working when i remove pcmcia card en replace it again then everything works fine
<Bilford> when i use the roller, FF insists on only scrolling one line per click
<admiral_proFTW> you can change that
<imbrandon> Bilford, thats a setting
<Bilford> I messed with about:config
<_johnyboy> on breezy it was working
<imbrandon> _johnyboy, make sure you can replicate it 100% of the time and then file a coherant bug report on launchpad.net
<Bilford> I cant think of anything FF does that Konqueror doesnt
<_nano_> so what are the advantages of konqueror over firefox? apart from OS integration?
<Bilford> I dont know
<admiral_proFTW> OS intergration?
<imbrandon> no del.icio.us plugins etc ;)
<admiral_proFTW> i dont need del.icio,ous plug-ins
<Bilford> I think Konqueror is more configurable
<admiral_proFTW> nor do i want them
<Bilford> since it's Linux
<useratnetvista> Hey, anyone know if it is better to use limewire or gtk-gnutella?
<admiral_proFTW> Billford: I dont see the connection
<Bilford> aMule
<Bilford> all I know is, I can configure it so I type  gi ImageImLookingFOr   for a Google Image serach
<paines> kmail+spamassassin isn't filtering any spam mail. thunderbird does a much better job with his included junk filter. and yes spamassassin is activated. anyone have an idea ?
<Bilford> or  gn Subject  for a Google News search
<Bilford> or anything else I want
* imbrandon points to #kubuntu-offtopic ( limewire / gtk-gnutella , app vs. app disscussion )
<useratnetvista> imbrandon As usual, you're a font of useful information.
<imbrandon> paines, is it adding spam stuff to the header ?
<Bilford> if I want info on a TV show, I just type  tv nameofshow  in the address bar
<imbrandon> Bilford, yes yes we all know we can do this in any browser, hell even IE you can make your own ;)
<admiral_proFTW> i could do that too
<admiral_proFTW> in Firefox
<Bilford> how did you do that in FF
<imbrandon> bookmarklets
<Bilford> oh
<imbrandon> infact ff had it first
<imbrandon> ;)
<paines> imbrandon: let me check
<Bilford> FF is a great browser
<admiral_proFTW> or keyword in  your bookmarks
<prashantk76> how about "opera" guys........any coments
<Bilford> but Konqueror does everything FF does and I dont have to have another app running
<imbrandon> Bilford, point is this chan is for support , not a fanboy club for any one app ;) to discuss how great one app is or another try offtopic
<useratnetvista> Nevermind. Limewire only has rpms, and I don't feel like converting it to a debian package.
<imbrandon> now if konq wasent working for you though would be diffrent ;)
<admiral_proFTW> imbrandon, blasphemy
<imbrandon> useratnetvista, it has binary packages too
<Bilford> ok, for support, I need help setting up a Kubuntu Forums search
<paines> imbrandon: no. seems like spamassassin -L isn't called or something
<imbrandon> useratnetvista, try FrostWire also
<Bilford> I have it set for:   http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?query=\{@}
<imbrandon> paines, there is your problem then ;)
<paines> imbrandon: yes. i will investigate. thanks
<useratnetvista> imbrandon: It looks exactly like limewire, except with .debs Thanks much.
<imbrandon> morning Seveas
<Bilford> but when I use that for a search, it just goes to the Advanced Search page with the Search field filled in with my subject.  I have to click Enter again
<Seveas> oi
<riri> imbrandon fla and java is installed
<Bilford> oh
<Bilford> I probably have to add ?quicksearch=1
<prashantk76> one more quick question i have docking station with laptop when ever undock my laptop, laptop hang
<imbrandon> Bilford, http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?action=search2&search=\{@}
<Bilford> I jsut got it
<Bilford> hm, mine's different
<imbrandon> you have the ubuntu forums anyhow not the kubuntu ones ;)
<Bilford> http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?do=process&showposts=0&quicksearch=1&query=\{@}
<imbrandon> thats te ubuntu forums , mine was for the kubuntu forums as you requested
<Bilford> I know, I have to make  a Kubuntu one.  I'll use yours ty
<riri> imbrandon : that's the message ... 3 times we reinstalled kubuntu
<riri> Unable to copy the source file ./installer/services.sh to the destination file /etc/init.d/vmware.
<imbrandon> how are you running the installer ?
<riri> in su - root
<imbrandon> that dosent run it, how are you running it
<riri> it doesn't do it on my pc
<imbrandon> i haven installed vmware player many times
<imbrandon> no problems, using "sudo ./installerfile "
<riri> ./vmware-installer.pl
<imbrandon> no
<imbrandon> "sudo ./vmware-installer.pl"
<imbrandon> riri, here is a howto for vmware on dapper http://www.linuxforums.org/applications/using_vmware_player_to_test_linux_distributions.html
<fadli> hi
<imbrandon> hello
<riri> thanks
<fadli> this is my first day using kubuntu 6.06
<GazzaK> it's nice isn't it fadli?
<GazzaK> hey imbrandon, morning
<fadli> quite nice, better than kanotix
<imbrandon> heya GazzaK
<GazzaK> imbrandon, do you have a linky to your xbox mods?  remeber you were talking about it, and you said you had a webpage detailing some stuff you had done?
<fadli> any idea how to install opera web browser in kubuntu?
<fadli> i stuck when using apt-get
<imbrandon> not yet, i havent made it yet ;) i will soon though promis ;)
<imbrandon> fadli, you cant get opera with apt-get , grab the deb from operas page
<imbrandon> or try oput firefox ;)
<fadli> stuck with dependency : xlib6g
<fadli> firefox is nice, but it make my pc slower
<imbrandon> apt-get install xlib6g then i would assume ;)
<fadli> it says broken
<imbrandon> can you pastebin the error ?
<fadli> *it says broken packages
<fadli> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<fadli>   opera: Depends: xlib6g (>= 3.3.6) but it is not installable or
<fadli>                   xlibs but it is not installable
<fadli> E: Broken packages
<FritoHelado> Hey, I can't figure out how to get a second panel in kde so I can have a launch panel.
<imbrandon> did you get the deb for your version of dapper ?
<fadli> hmm, whats that?
<imbrandon> the os your running ;)
<fadli> ohiknowwhat u mean.
<fadli> there is no dapper deb for opera yet. i am using hoary deb
<fadli> hoary is 5.10, rite?
<Bilford> no
<Bilford> 4.something
<imbrandon> no
<imbrandon> horay is 4.10
<imbrandon> point is you need the deb to match the version you have installed
<imbrandon> !opera
<ubotu> download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ (breezy) or http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-284/intel-linux/ (dapper) to install see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<imbrandon> there ya go ^^
<fadli> 5.10 Breezy Badger. ok
<FritoHelado> Nevermind. I found it.
<Bilford> Dapper is coming out in 2 days
<lackdiant> hi, I've got problems with kubuntu due to konqueror, sometimes when I want to open some folder, kubuntu crashes and closes session, do you know if there's some bug about it?
<lackdiant> it only happens since last 2 or 3 days
<Bilford> no, have you rebootted at all?
<Bilford> maybe a reboot would fix it
<Lynoure> reboots fixing things sounds like MS Windows. But yeah, often after an update xserver restart is in place.
<fadli> i think i will use just konqueror now. until opera deb come up in repos
<imbrandon> fadli, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<McNutella> fadli, you got opera to work in ubuntu ?
<McNutella> oh nm :)
<fadli> i am trying
<riri> thanks imbrandon :)
<riri> it's starting...
<riri> lol
<riri> 3 days we are on it :)
<fadli> thanks all. now i can use opera
<imbrandon> yw
<fadli> i must install xlibs; dpkg -i xlibs_6.8.2-77_all.deb
<fadli> and then opera
<visik7> ok in breezy framebuffer boot at 1024x768, installed dapper from scratch and now boot at 640x480 I've added vga=791 but when I've a kernel update it fallback to 640
<visik7> any way to fix ?
<imbrandon> edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<imbrandon> # kopt=root=/dev/hda3 ro  <-- look for a line similar to that and make it similar to this # kopt=root=/dev/hda3 ro vga=791
<riri> imbrandon : what is the command .... in kernel noacpi=
<riri> for sound card
<imbrandon> riri, acpi=off
<riri> thanks ! lol
<imbrandon> visik7, make sure to leave the lines commented out though, thats how it works
<imbrandon> read the instructions there for hints on other things, then when done type "sudo update-grub"
<fadli> just adumb question; in linux how to check the distro i am using?
<imbrandon> fadli, for ubuntu ones type "cat /etc/issue"
<visik7> thanks imbrandon
<fadli> like kernel version,we use uname  -r, how about distro?
<imbrandon> fadli, for ubuntu ones type "cat /etc/issue"
<visik7> cool works thanks imbrandon
<imbrandon> np
<fadli> the cat /etc/isssue thing; it is true in ubuntu; but not in other distros
<imbrandon> ubuntu / kubuntu / edubuntu etc but not others
<fadli> if there is a standard way to do it
<imbrandon> no
<fadli> ooo ok,ty
<imbrandon> most of the time it can be found in /etc/motd too but not always
<fadli> yup. err im going reboot. just finished apt-get upgrade
<fadli> hope to see u soon. thanks all
<_marco> hello
<_marco> how  can i see the file of adept/apt?
<_marco> the log file
<imbrandon> "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<_marco> plaease
<imbrandon> ohh log
<_marco> i wanna see what the output that cames for few seconds when i install a package.........
<_marco> ok?
<imbrandon> use apt on the console
<_marco> ehhh
<imbrandon> it dosent keep a long that i know of, you can run apt-get from the console and it wont shut it off automaticly
<imbrandon> log*
<_marco> and on Adept there are a log file that save all the output ( i mean message )generated by installation?
<_marco> however ok
<_marco> last question... a good guide for sendmail?
<imbrandon> _marco, http://tinyurl.com/d9ttt
<GazzaK> does anyone know what happens if the live cd runs out of availible ram?
<[fadli] > should be it hanged
<imbrandon> it will die if no swap is used
<GazzaK> Sysinfo for 'ubuntu': Linux 2.6.15-23-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)Mprocessor1.80GHz at 598 MHz (1196 bogomips), , RAM: 1001/1011MB, 105 proc's, 4.19d up
<GazzaK> oh dear
<imbrandon> Sysinfo for 'voyager': Linux 2.6.15-23-686 running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.93GHz at 2934 MHz (5871 bogomips), HD: 53/147GB, RAM: 738/1002MB, 124 proc's, 1.59h up
<GazzaK> I have no swap on this machine, it's all ntfs on the hard drives
<_marco> imbrandon, no no i want sendmail on my kubuntu
<_marco> not on server
<imbrandon> _marco, just follow the sendmail part not the whole thing
<imbrandon> then
<GazzaK> okay, is there a way to save some changes to a usb key?  ie the konversation settings?
<imbrandon> GazzaK, save your /home dir
<imbrandon> to the usb key
<GazzaK> done, 13mb
<imbrandon> that should save all your personal configs
<GazzaK> what file is the konversation settings file saved as? (just to check)
<imbrandon> hmmm hold on lemme look
<imbrandon> GazzaK,  ~/.kde/share/config/konversationrc
<imbrandon> when you reboot you will probbly have to copy your /home dir back and then log out and relogin for the old settings to work
<blackflag> hello all
<blackflag> I just upgarde  fromm breezy to dapper using the generated file with source-o-matic
<GazzaK> okay, will try now :)...
<GazzaK> thats almost 5 days uptime runnign on a live cd, not bad
<blackflag> now I want the german language file for openoffice2
<GazzaK> Sysinfo for 'ubuntu': Linux 2.6.15-23-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)Mprocessor1.80GHz at 1794 MHz (3590 bogomips), , RAM: 979/1011MB, 111 proc's, 4.19d up
<GazzaK> it's gone down???
<blackflag> it has an entry in database butr it is not accesible or dowbloadable
<GazzaK> i'll try leaving it till it crashes then
<blackflag> where can I get the language file?
<blackflag> can someone help?
<GazzaK> blackflag: sorry, I have not looked at languages for OpenOffice yet
<blackflag> I thought dapper comes with the necassary files
<blackflag> why its not working for me?
<Snake[Sleep] > blackflag: sudo apt-get install language-pack-de
<markc> I have a strange netwrok issue with a fresh install of the i386 RC livecd on a newly renovated box... neither wireless or eth networking actually work... the interfaces come up and I can manually assign IPs etc but no amount of pinging or head banging with talk to anything on the other end of various wires or wireless points... is there something in the kernel stack (.proc) that should be turned on to allow basic networking to work perhap
<Snake[Sleep] > blackflag: im sorry, actually do "sudo apt-get install language-support-de"
<Snake[Sleep] > my fault
<dsl957> Mirgam, are you there ?
<dsl957> What's your nick ?
<dsl957> It's me, gnukid
<GazzaK> gnu gnu
<GazzaK> haha
<FritoHelado> imbrandon: Dude, frostwire is so much like limewire it hurts.
<dsl957> GazzaK, Who are you ?
<Jack1> hi
<Jack1> in kontact, the program kalender who is familiar with that?
<GazzaK> http://korea.gnu.org/image/meditate-middle.png
<GazzaK> dsl957: I am GazzaK, nothing to do with Mirgam, sorry, just thought your gnukid was funny
<imbrandon> FritoHelado, its based on the same code ;)
<FritoHelado> No kidding...
<FritoHelado> Based, or is?
<imbrandon> is , just read up on frostwire.com ;)
<Snake[Sleep] > FritoHelado: basted
<Snake[Sleep] > based**
<Snake[Sleep] > imbrandon: it cant be the same code man, no way would limewire let them open source it
<imbrandon> umm limewire is opensource ;)
<imbrandon> has been forever
<FritoHelado> Yeppers.
<Snake[Sleep] > I know
* imbrandon points to http://www.limewire.org/
<imbrandon> for Snake[Sleep] 
<FritoHelado> It's a little sneaky, but probably not illegal enough to bother prosecutin for.
<Snake[Sleep] > but im saying thats why I think that its not the same code as limewire...
<imbrandon> dude Snake[Sleep]  its exactly the same, what are you talking about?
<imbrandon> limewire AND frostwire are the same codebase and are both opensource
<FritoHelado> Hey, that's not fair, dude. there's a blue theme on this one.
<Snake[Sleep] > imbrandon: why would they charge for limewire then?
<Snake[Sleep] > wtf limewire.org??
<imbrandon> limewire has a free version also and its opensource, its not iileagle to charge for opensource software, thats like saying why does redhat or suse charge for their os ;)
<Snake[Sleep] > imbrandon: if I download off limewire.org does it come with spyware?
<imbrandon> limewire.org == opensource page of limewire.com ;)
<imbrandon> Snake[Sleep] , no limewires have spyware
<Snake[Sleep] > imbrandon: explain
<imbrandon> explain what ? limewire is opensource , they also ask you to donate to them for the "pro" version but its still open source , frostwaire is just another opensource p2p client based on the same code
<imbrandon> neither has spyware
<_seb> imbrandon, anychance you're the Brandon from neowin?
<imbrandon> nope ;)
<_seb> just checking
<Snake[Sleep] > imbrandon: dude last I checked if I grabbed the windows version it came bundled with some spyware
<Snake[Sleep] > free "ad supported" version
<imbrandon> i'm the brandon from http://wiki.kubuntu.org ;)
<Jack1> somebody used the journal function of kontact?
<Jack1> hellO?
<imbrandon> Snake[Sleep] , nope limewire has NEVER been ad supported, you got a hacked version from somewhere else OR are thinking of another p2p app
<imbrandon> Jack1, nope
<Snake[Sleep] > hmmm...
<Jack1> imbrandon u have it?
<imbrandon> have what ?
<Snake[Sleep] > in anycase im not touchin limewire again, i like frostwire
<Jack1> imbrandon i just wonder if it should be used as real journal or what is function is
<imbrandon> readup on its website ;)
<Jack1> imbrandon and if it can be used with kgpg
<Jack1> didnt find there much..i looked there
<FritoHelado> what is kgpg?
<imbrandon> kde frontend for gpg
<FritoHelado> Okay, what is gpg?
<imbrandon> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto or http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<FritoHelado> See, the words gnuprivacyguard would've gotten the point across.
<imbrandon> probbly but that gives you the whole story ;)
<FritoHelado> since you are my everlasting font of info, can you tell me how to set up aac encoding in kaudiocreator>
<FritoHelado> ?*
<Jack1> another thing
<FritoHelado> I have faac installed.
<imbrandon> FritoHelado, nixternal`zzz can if/when he wakes up
<imbrandon> he uses aac and kaudiocreator
<Jack1> strange i got banned from an undernet channel without reason..how would ic findout the responsible admin of a channel?
<FritoHelado> Why do you know that?
<imbrandon> Jack1, no idea that network has nothing to do with freenode and has diffrent rules/contacts check their website
<imbrandon> FritoHelado, becouse i talk to him regularly
<imbrandon> ;)
<FritoHelado> Okay, well you must talk to him very regularly indeed to know his computing habits.
<Crystufer> That feels good.
<imbrandon> Snake[Sleep] , http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FrostWire
<Crystufer> Okay, so how about I ask kde related questions in kde?
<imbrandon> heh
<Jack1> hi if i use the function encrypt clipboard in kgpg where would the encrypted file be saved? i dont find it..
<nolte> harddiskmanager is not working in dapper rc1 installed on hpdl360
<imbrandon> Jack1, probbly in the clipboard
<Jack1> u r right
<Jack1> sorry imbrandon stupid to ask but didnt find out
<imbrandon> np
<Jack1> what are ur tips/hints to have a powerful encryption?
<Jack1> something one should have in mind
<imbrandon> i dont use encryption that much
<Hobbsee> Jack1: maybe ~/.kgpg
<imbrandon> morning Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heay
<Hobbsee> *heya
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, got about 16/20 solved problems tonight ;) hehe
<imbrandon> not toooo bad of ratio
<Jack1> Hobbsee no imbrandon was right, its put to klipper and has to be saved manually
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yay :)
<Hobbsee> Jack1: ah okay - i just use gpg, or the enigmail plugin for thunderbird.
<Crystufer> He, is it safe to upgrade to kde 3.5 in kubuntu, or should I just wait for a dapper?
* imbrandon thinks he should realy install a mail client instead of just using gmail
<Jack1> yes i had that too but now have kmail; advantage of kgpg is that  it is more flexible u can encrypt virtually anything
<imbrandon> Crystufer, when i used breezy it was no problem but on the other hand dapper is going to be released ~48 hrs
<Crystufer> Really?
<Crystufer> Are you on the dev crew, btw?
<imbrandon> not realy / kinda .... lol i'm a kubuntu member that contributes where i can ;)
<Crystufer> Good enough for me.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon
* imbrandon pokes Hobbsee <--- her too ;)
<imbrandon> sup ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: there are both advantages and disadvantages too
<Hobbsee> hmmm?
<Crystufer> So is it a mother to upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<imbrandon> Crystufer, nah its not too bad, look at this link ......
<imbrandon> !upgrade
<Hobbsee> Crystufer: less of a pain if you have kubuntu-desktop installed, but still painful, i thought...
<imbrandon> !+upgrade
<ubotu> well, upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<imbrandon> "[05:19]  <Hobbsee> imbrandon: there are both advantages and disadvantages too" huh ?
* Hobbsee is told she's part of the dev team.
<vinboy> hi
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: of the mail client over gmail.
<imbrandon> ohh hehe
* Hobbsee isnt convinced she's making sense tonight
<vinboy> my reiser fs on my linux givnig me some error during bootup
<imbrandon> yea i have all my pop accounts just sent to gmail , then i use a client to get my gmail via pop
<propagandhi> anybody here know much about bash scripting
<Hobbsee> propagandhi: yes
<imbrandon> propagandhi, a little
<imbrandon> vinboy, what error
<Hobbsee> propagandhi: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<propagandhi> i know how stupid this is, but how do i detect spaces in variables?
<Hobbsee> er...well, i know of a tutorial for it, but no idea about answers to questions
<imbrandon> erm
<Snake[Sleep] > Hobbsee: hey :)
<Hobbsee> hi Snake[Sleep] 
<propagandhi> Hobbsee, thats ok
* Hobbsee would say cin.get, but that's c++...
<Crystufer> Holy awesome crap!
<imbrandon> hahaha Hobbsee
<Crystufer> This is implemented allready?!
<imbrandon> what ?
<Crystufer> I can do this now?
<Snake__> Crystufer: ?
* Snake__ blinks...
<Crystufer> the upgrade via update manager.
* Snake__ nods
<imbrandon> yes i've been running dapper ( beta ) months
<Crystufer> That is so rediculously cool.
<Snake__> imbrandon: mustbe a debianer
<Snake__> :P
<Snake__> he must be*
<imbrandon> actualy no i used suse before kubuntu ;)
<Crystufer> Will it change my sources.list too?
<Snake__> imbrandon: I ment him ;)
<imbrandon> should
<Crystufer> Who, me?
<imbrandon> Crystufer, should take care of everything
<Snake__> Crystufer: yes, its a joke, which has now been butchered and killed.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there, i was wondering if you can help me.. i have a wireless router where i am the only client. When i use Ktorrent or other p2p even though the connection band is not completely used at all (50kb/s in average) when i try to use http there's an incredibly high lag time and packet loss. Do you know how to increase the priority of HTTP packets in order to improve my situation?
<Crystufer> Okay. I didn't get it anyways. Prolly cuz I'm new to devian.
<Crystufer> debian*
<imbrandon> kubuntu ;)
<imbrandon> looks like that was sudden
<Snake__> imbrandon: he seemed so over whelmed that we get updates, he HAS to be from debian :)
<imbrandon> Snake__, more like you could upgrade the os version without reinstall
<Snake__> imbrandon: regardless, when was the last time debian went stable before this most recent release? 10 years??
<Jack1> Dsa &elgamal or rsa, what do u use?
<imbrandon> neither jack, i'm not that paranoid ;) but either would be fine
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: If you are paranoid blowfish
<propagandhi> Hobbsee,
<imbrandon> moui h3sp4wn
* Hobbsee knows very very little bash - only of that tutorial on it
<h3sp4wn> imbrandon: good morning (if thats what moui means ?)
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: What You want to do is very compilicated and I have never done it on the client (only on routers) you might want to try installing wondershaper or something but it doesn't work very well
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: You need to use tc (i think it is part of iproute2), ipt_layer7, ipt_IMQ, ipt_CONNMARK (If you can run the qos on the router it might be better)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> h3sp4wn: on the router there's nothing..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> h3sp4wn: it's weird, i taught that US-robotics was pretty good .. the connection is very good but the configuration is poor
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: I can't just give you a script that will work you just need to read and understand how qos works (or get an openwrt supported router then can you use their excellent qos stuff with few changes)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> openwrt?
<Jack1> hi, if use kgpg to decrypt a file it will create a new file and leave it in the same folder. in the settings i cannot control this behaviour ( not saving the unencrypted file).how?
<h3sp4wn> Snake__: Woody was released in 2002 (thats hardly 10 years) (still running it perfectly fine for a shell server I co run with concurrent 50 users)
<Lynoure> And unstable is not that unstable either :)
<Lynoure> Stable enough for my desktop computer without discomfort, at least.
<h3sp4wn> Only when they are upgrading x or gcc is it really bad to upgrade
<h3sp4wn> Lynoure: My laptop has kanotix and it runs a hell of a lot faster then the same laptop with kubuntu (for whatever reason)
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: Openwrt - Linux distribution that can run on certain routers
<_seb> Anyone feel inclined to help me get Kopete working? I want to use it for MSN all is well and good except it keeps telling me that my password is incorrect
<_seb> nb: my password is not incorrect
<imbrandon> seb have you tried another msn client just to check ?
<imbrandon> or logonto a passport site ?
<_seb> I've logged on to my msn space and I've chaked my hotmail with that address and password and it worked fine
<_seb> checked*
<Tallia1Kubuntu> h3sp4wn: do you think my router will have that firmware available? will it work well? mine is a US-Robotics 5461
<imbrandon> caps lock etc? the reason i ask is i'm useing kopete no problem and msn is the only service i use with it
<imbrandon> Tallia1Kubuntu, check the supported routers openwrt.org
<_seb> I've chcked all the obvious capslock / me being a tard things and none of them helped
<imbrandon> _seb, damn yea thats strange, i just loged out and back in to make sure
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: It is listed as untested on http://toh.openwrt.org (But quite possibly will work) The only problem is that it only has 8mb of ram 2 meg flash will restrict you somewhat
<imbrandon> Tallia1Kubuntu, http://wiki.openwrt.org/TableOfHardware
<_seb> Can you tell me what your settings are in the 'configure kopete' section ?
<imbrandon> _seb, yea one sec
<_seb> if you go to the account preferences in modifying your account what port? That's the only think I can think of
<Tallia1Kubuntu> h3sp4wn: restrict?
<imbrandon> its blanked out, so i'm guessing the default port ( kopete 11.3 )
<_seb> don't know which kopete i'm using :| Where do I find out?
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: You have to be very careful what you install on 2mb flash (not much space) - but boot wait is on so it is impossible to break it permenantly (even if it doesn't work)
<_seb> nice, kopete 0.10
<_seb> KDE 3.4.0
<imbrandon> err 0.11.3
<imbrandon> kde 3.5.3
<_seb> Right, normally I'd use the normal ubuntu but I managed to muck up my MBR so I'm on kubuntu until my new CD's arrive. I'll have to find some kind of package manager?
<_seb> ooooh, kynaptic sounds fun#
<imbrandon> adept
<_seb> adept?
<imbrandon> kde package manager
<_seb> can't find anything called adept, it all starts with a K :P
<imbrandon> and you know you can "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" right ?
<Snake__> http://www.xubuntu.org/
<Snake__> man ugly website
<_seb> I know, but it's so much hassle. I'd rather have a clean install with the latest ubuntu
<imbrandon> Snake__, shhh we dont bash our brothers lol
<Snake__> imbrandon: dude you have to agree, that is one ugly website
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> Frames.
* Snake__ twitchs
<Tallia1Kubuntu> h3sp4wn: yeah, it doesn't seem to be a good solution, after have seen this article: http://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?pid=27751
<imbrandon> i dont see any frames, and actualy i like it better than ubuntu.com ---- offtopic
<Snake__> imbrandon: thats not frames?? the top, and right side?
<_seb> woot, installing gaim :P much easier solution. Thanks for your help
<imbrandon> Snake__, thats called tables
<Snake__> imbrandon: thats not much better ;)
* Snake__ didnt check the source at all, just seen what it looked like
<Snake[Away] > imout pz
<_seb> Muahaha, it works :)
<crazy_penguin> hello everybody.
<XVampireX> crazy_penguin: :D
<imbrandon> 'ello
<XVampireX> imbrandon: that's the one I told you had the DNS problems
<imbrandon> yea at a friends house
<XVampireX> yup
* imbrandon isnt totaly forgetfull
<XVampireX> He's having problems with swiftfox now, I think it's the same problem with the DNS, though konqueror works just fine for him
<XVampireX> swiftfox = firefox that's optimized for specific machines
<imbrandon> no clue bro i stray away from swiftfox
<XVampireX> It's the same thing as firefox though :P
<imbrandon> not exactly, it dosent render them all the same, i have used it in the past
<imbrandon> its close
<imbrandon> ;)
<XVampireX> Yeah, I know about the rendering
<XVampireX> But I mean the way it connects to the internet is the same eh? :P
<imbrandon> not sure, if the rendering isnt the same anything could be diffrent , like i said i stray away from it ;)
<word> how do you check a drive for bad sectors?
<imbrandon> fschk
<word> that a package?
<imbrandon> its a program
<Jack1> hi
<imbrandon> kinda like scandisk for windows
<Jack1> where are the xchat logs saved?
<Jack1> anybody knows?
<Chousuke> fsck though.
<Chousuke> :)
<imbrandon> jack: if they are turned on it should have the dir in the config
<word> does that check the entire disk though?
<Chousuke> word: yes. or whatever you tell it to check
<Chousuke> I think it checks partitions.
<imbrandon> but dont run it on mounted disks ;)
<Chousuke> but you can give it all your partitions to check.
<XVampireX> imbrandon: He says firefox doesn't work either
<XVampireX> word: Linux is NOT windows, It's MORE powerful.
<imbrandon> is it not working or is the default page not there, is he actualy trying to GO to a url like google.com
<word> vamp shush i was only on windows because it said that's where the bad sector is i told you that
<XVampireX> word: linux can scan windows partitions and linux partitions
<imbrandon> XVampireX, but it cant fix ntfs ones ;)
<XVampireX> yeah
<XVampireX> cause no write capability
<XVampireX> They should start implementing ntfs mounting that works read/write
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: Probably so (but the micro image is designed for devices with low flash and it appears they tried to use the full sized image)
<denni> what is possible reason for seeing the php code in the browser when trying to install squirrelmail
<imbrandon> denni that php isnt setup correctly on your apache server
<h3sp4wn> Tallia1Kubuntu: The source code is available from us robotics though maybe someone else has made a custom firmware with qos
<denni> trying to figure out what is going wrong it seem that both php4 and php5 is installed
<word> fsck.ntfs: not found ...........uh..
<denni> using the preconfigured package from ubuntu
<imbrandon> word , have ntfstools installed ?
<imbrandon> and or ntfsprogs
<davidhouse> hi guys. what should i use to watch .mov videos?
<word>  i have ntfsprogs but not tools
<davidhouse> kaffeine, not exactly The Rock of All Video Players, is crashing on me.
<word> installin that now
<davidhouse>  (i'd like to not have to install something monolithic like mplayer, but i suppose that would work)
<cfraz89> davidhouse: codeine is good
<cfraz89> and kmplayer
<cfraz89> no, kmplayer works with xine
<cfraz89> and mplayer
<cfraz89> but codeine just works
<davidhouse> where's codeine? adept can't find it
<cfraz89> try www.kde-apps.org
<FHX> Hm..how do I upgrade my version of Kubuntu?
<imbrandon> !upgrade
<imbrandon> !+upgrade
<ubotu> rumour has it, upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<FHX> Thanks
<FHX> wait
<FHX> imbrandon, is dapper stable now?
<imbrandon> its tech a RC foir a few more days
<FHX> ok
<FHX> so i'll upgrade my kubuntu first, then in a couple of days upgrade to dapper?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey Im
<davidhouse> hmm... installing codeine complains about a missing uic. which package would this be in?
<XVampireX> Hey, how can one make katapult look for filenames first instead of folders?
<Jack_Sparrow> I was able to run the scripts for a theme but they dont show up ...Where is heme manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> theme
<FHX> btw, all my stuff is not updated. my kopete is outdated and my amarok is 1.3 still, what should I do??
<FHX> O.o
<Kmirno> run in the forest
<FHX> ._.
<FHX> =O
<FHX> seriously.
<FHX> oh yes
<FHX> does anyone know how i can get windows fonts on here?
<dr3as> msttcorefonts
<FHX> thanks
<nolte> isn't sshd on the installation cd ?
<linux_galore> just testing the latest version of ktorrent (yes there is a whole new version just released), wow its fast, getting the same speeds (even better right not) than azureus
<linux_galore> nolte: its not called sshd
<FHX> Meh. How do i update all my apps, does anyone know? i'm still kind of new to this and all my apps rre not upgraded (kopete, amarok, etc.)
<Lynoure> nolte: ssh server was not installed by default, at least.
<nolte> Lynoure: so where can i find it ?
<linux_galore> nolte: lookup openssh-server
<Lynoure> nolte: cannot remember 100% surely and too busy to google now (I'm at work at the moment, not on my ubuntu) :/
<nolte> linux_galore: openssh-server sounds good, thanks
<linux_galore> nolte: should be on the cd or the repository
<_unknown> hi
<rosemary> gidday
<_unknown> I have a problem, when I Browse with Konqueror I can browse just fine, but with swiftfox/firefox I cannot at all
<Hobbsee> Hobbsee_: *poke*
<rosemary> I have 6.06 for two days, but it seems as stable as any other linux.  Admittedly I don't extend it - just use it for basic stuff, but looks very nice.  I am a PCLos user
<McNutella> whats with konversation taking forever to connect to the network nowadays ?
<XVampireX> konversations fault :P
<XVampireX> Just kidding
<XVampireX> freenode might be full
<linux_galore> Ive got gaim here works fine
<linux_galore> XVampireX: might be your firewall
<McNutella> happens on other networks too XVampireX, and I thought it could be firewall, but its not on (afaik)
<XVampireX> I have no problem
<XVampireX> It's McNutella
<linux_galore> sorry meant McNutella
<McNutella> ..as I just wrote
<XVampireX> Can anyone help _unknown ?
<linux_galore> McNutella: if you have the firewall active either on the router or the pc, it takes ages to login to feenode
<Hobbsee> McNutella, does it try to check for ident first?
<McNutella> Hobbsee, yep
<McNutella> no ident found blah blah
<Hobbsee> _unknown, connecting via proxy or something weird?
<Hobbsee> McNutella, that's why...not sure how to turn it off though
<McNutella> ill go rtfm.. for now :P
<rosemary> _unknown, can I suggest from personal experience - join forums, and also identify yourself here with a nick.  Makes for better relationships
<McNutella> or make people crave chocolate spread..
<riri> sun java is broken
<Dasnipa`> indeed
<linux_galore> riri: works fine for me
<rosemary> rather have choclate
<Dasnipa`> how on the 1st when official 1.0 comes out will we just get it thru apt?
<riri> adepte can't  install it
<linux_galore> riri: use easybuntu or automatix
<riri> where is it ?
<Hobbsee> !automatix
<ubotu> [automatix]  unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<linux_galore> easyubuntu:
<Dasnipa`> lol
<linux_galore> sh: easyubuntu: command not found
<linux_galore> bugger
<Dasnipa`> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> I heard easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<linux_galore> forgot I have a plugin that triggers on !
<GazzaK> thats so wrong
<riri> can't it be installed by adepte ? or apt-get ?
<linux_galore> riri: yes but you have to edit a few things, easyubuntu does it all for you
<GazzaK> automatix is safe....
<riri> what is the safeer ? auto or easy ?
<Hobbsee> easy
<XVampireX> Do it all manually
<linux_galore> riri: depends how lazy you are, automatix if you want to all done, easyubuntu if you want to edit the stuff yourself
<Hobbsee> that too
<riri> do you mean one by another ?
<riri> i am not too lazy
<imbrandon> !automatix
<ubotu> from memory, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<Hobbsee> noirequus, want to give the speech on how automatix is bad to GazzaK?
<riri> bbut a bit fedup to get borken stuff
<GazzaK> just follow the wiki
<GazzaK> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> [restrictedformats]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<linux_galore> <-- uses netiher
<linux_galore> neither*
<linux_galore> I setup Java manually added the links etc, took like 10 min
<bert_> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<riri> yes i used to do it
<riri> with sun
<riri> but it's long
<riri> i don't remember all the syntax
<GazzaK> so whats so bad with automatix then?
<linux_galore> GazzaK: edits files without asking
<riri> my RAM is getting saturated ! lol
<linux_galore> riri: for java thats normal
<riri> i mean my RAM (my memory) lol
<riri> i would like to find an automatic installing for all this "obligatory apps"
<riri> i install about twice a week ! lol
<GazzaK> nothing is obligatory
<riri> yes
<riri> but if you don't have them...
<riri> it's like close door...
<riri> if i don't have flash... can't see flash
<riri> not java ... can't use geogebra... and so on
<linux_galore> Ive got flash and java and shockwave working in Konqueror
<riri> ddid you install them manually ?
<linux_galore> riri: easyubuntu is the automatic method
<riri> ok
<rosemary> flash and java not work in kubunru install?
<linux_galore> riri: yes
<riri> i try it : thanks
<linux_galore> rosemary: there proprietry
<linux_galore> rosemary: easy to add though
<riri> what about the bleeding edge ?
<riri> dangerous ?
<linux_galore> riri: not really, has updated servers
<riri> ok
<riri> mandriva cookers is caca
<riri> pipi caca
<rosemary> linux_galore, okay but i heaps of probs getting them going in mandriva
<riri> lol
<riri> just what i am saying
<linux_galore> rosemary: well you can add that stuff to mandriva easily, just add the plf server to urpmi they even have a website that spits out the lines to past into your terminal
<linux_galore> rosemary: http://easyurpmi.zarb.org/
<rosemary> linux_galore, I don't run mandriva any more - just making thr comment I foudnt it difficult to add them
<riri> i stop mandriva few days ago
<rosemary> what I am asking is kubuntu stance on them and how to get them
<riri> impossible to update kde4 to kde5.2
<linux_galore> rosemary: lol goto be kidding no harder than ubuntu, and if you have the full version of mandriva you have java/flash already installed
<riri> now with kub i haven't yet any prob
<linux_galore> riri: ?? kde4 isnt even released yet
<riri> but newbie for kubuntu
<rosemary> linux_galore, like I said don't run mandriva now - and when i did had to add java
<riri> lol
<riri> sorry
<riri> kde.3.4
<SkrotFFS> I'd like KDE 5.2 :P
<linux_galore> Im on kde 3.5.3
<riri> lol
* SkrotFFS does apt-get install timemachine
<riri> kde3.5.3
<SkrotFFS> =)
<linux_galore> riri: not sure if 3.5.3 is on the servers yet
<riri> yes
<riri> i mean kde3.5.2
<riri> now with adepte i don't even know which one it's ! lol
<Hobbsee> linux_galore, shh!
<linux_galore> riri: you can get kde 3.5.3 installed but you need to use konstruct
<Hobbsee> linux_galore, how'd you find out, anyway?
<riri> yes i can wait
<linux_galore> Hobbsee: look in apt-cache
<riri> i have to fill my kubuntu
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, he used konstruct
<Hobbsee> ah great.
<Hobbsee> well, testers are good
<riri> does konstruct works well ?
<jita> can somebody please paste me the contents of /etc/fstab at rafb.net?
<linux_galore> riri: yeah pretty easy
<jita> i need to see the cdrom/dvd rom entries
<Hobbsee> jita, what were you after?
<Hobbsee> jita, ah, sudo apt-cdrom add
<Hobbsee> then it'll auto add...
<riri> the last time i used it on mandriva worked well??? but not kcontrol :) lol
<jita> Hobbsee: there is no entry for cdrom/dvdrom drive in /etc/fstab?
<riri> good reason to change distro
<Hobbsee> oh, oops...
<Hobbsee> jita, /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Hobbsee>  is mine
<linux_galore> 3.5.3 is solid, no bugs here after a week
<riri> wow easyubuntu speedy gonzalez !
<jita> Hobbsee: you using dapper?
<linux_galore> I had a menu bug in kde 3.5.2 seems to be fixed now
<Hobbsee> jita, yep
<jita> Hobbsee: ok thanx
<riri> imbrandon can I set all options in eeeasy ubuntu ?
<linux_galore> Im turning the auto update scripts on all the machines of on thurs->mon
<riri> 2Gbytes ! lol
<riri> funy
<riri> it can't find the sun java packet
<riri> sun java bin
<imbrandon> !sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> I guess sun-java5-jre is ... to install Suns Java enable multiverse and universe repositories and type "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre" in a terminal
<riri> i did it few times
<riri> but java bin is broken
<linux_galore> java -version:
<linux_galore> java version "1.5.0_06"
<linux_galore> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_06-b05)
<linux_galore> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_06-b05, mixed mode, sharing)
<rosemary> I'm geting confused here - does java work by default or not?
<linux_galore> rosemary: no
<linux_galore> rosemary: Ubuntu/Kubuntu sticks the OpenSource stuff and java isnt open source (yet)
<riri> **ar/cache/apt/archives/sun-java5-bin_1.5.0-06-1_i386.deb
<riri>  /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java5-jre_1.5.0-06-1_all.deb
<riri> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<riri> here is what i get after few trials
<riri> each time
<rosemary> linux_galore, so have to do the download etc wwwwhich is what this guy is doing - haven't been followong
<linux_galore> rosemary: well there are two ways, you add multiverse repositories to your package manager and then you just apt-get  it or you can use easyubuntu
<rosemary> linux_galore, oh -that easy
<linux_galore> riri: remove the version that installed
<riri> ok
<riri> in fact it's not install
<riri> i guess just downloaded
<linux_galore> riri: I suspect its a failed install so just remove it
<riri> with synaptic i delete broken link
<riri> do you mean in var ?
<linux_galore> riri: no apt thinks its installed
<rosemary> linux_galore, yep - got the repsoitories set up didn't know java would be there
<riri> where do i delete  it ?
<linux_galore> you use apt
<riri> remove ?
<riri> apt-get remove sun...
<linux_galore> riri: apt-get remove packagename
<riri> ok
<Kmirno> riri: salut
<dein> hi
<riri> salut
<dein> is anyone having problems with the package manager on dapper drake kubuntu?
<Kmirno> riri: you can get sun-j2re1.5 and sun-j2sdk1.5 on PLF repositories
<Kmirno> dein: I don't, I love it
<dein> i mean problems like packages not unpacking
<dein> error messages
<Kmirno> dein: I don't
<Kmirno> dein: what are the error messags ?
<Kmirno> +e
<dein> one sec ill spawn one
<riri> Kmirno: how to set plf ?
<Kmirno> riri: :) http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/plf
<Kmirno> riri: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/PLF sorry
<riri> thanks
<dein> "there was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages."
<Kmirno> ah
<Kmirno> dein: and if you do just the same with apt-get install ?
<dein> yes
<Kmirno> dein: you get what error ?
<Kmirno> the same ?
<dein> one sec
<rosemary> bed for me now - night all
<riri> me toot
<riri> i tried plf yesterday and it didn't work..
<dein> 2re1.4 failed to preconfigure, with exit status 10
<dein> (Reading database ... 68203 files and directories currently installed.)
<dein> Unpacking j2re1.4 (from .../j2re1.4_1.4.2.02-1ubuntu3_i386.deb) ...
<dein> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/j2re1.4_1.4.2.02-1ubuntu3_i386.deb (--unpack):
<dein>  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 10
<dein> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dein>  /var/cache/apt/archives/j2re1.4_1.4.2.02-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<dein> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Kmirno> riri: what error msg ?
<dein> thats the message from console
<Kmirno> dein: well the probleme is with the package not with adept then
<dein> both are trying to install j2re1.4
<Kmirno> dein: trye apt-get install -f (without anything behing it)
<dein> ok so its not something ive done to my computer
<riri> i don't remain
<Kmirno> dein: It may be somehting you've done to your computer
<riri> but i just did apt-get clean
<riri> and it's starting downloading java
<dein> ok i did that
<Kmirno> riri: what part did not work ? cause I works for me and for thousands downloading everyday
<dein> and it gave the error message again after i tried again
<riri> Des erreurs ont t rencontres pendant l'excution:
<riri>  /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java5-bin_1.5.0-06-1_i386.deb
<riri>  /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java5-jre_1.5.0-06-1_all.deb
<riri> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<riri> riri@one:~/easyubuntu$ than
<dein> im having troubles with that same package too
<Kmirno> hum
<riri> is there a list of good repos ?
<Kmirno> theses packages were made for breezy, but I tested them on kubuntu dapper, and they did work
<riri> i am on dapper rc
<dein> ditto
<riri> freshly updated
<Kmirno> riri: well you can use java packager to make packages for your distro
<riri> i want to do it automatic as possible
<riri> because i have to do it often
<dein> the java packager is pretty automatic
<riri> sure if it doesn't work i will do it manually
<Kmirno> riri: I installed dapper i386 kubuntu 2 days ago and installed java yesterday on it. It worked .. I don't know what to say. make your own, you don't need to know anything about packageing for java
<dein> its just a sh command and an install
<riri> ok
<Kmirno> riri: it's pretty straightfowarfd you get the java*.bin your ran a command and you get the .deb that's all
<riri> i want to know why i have problems
<riri> yes
<Kmirno> riri: It might be the package, it was done on breezy
<riri> but i can get the gz one too ?
<dein> there was a recent update to the core system
<Kmirno> riri: I didn't update PLF for months
<dein> like 2 hours ago maybe
<riri> ok
<dein> maybe that broke it?
<Kmirno> BTW any volonteer to update PLF packages for dapper ?
<riri> i tried this morning about 11h here in france
<dein> plf?
<Kmirno> riri: (Salut a va sinon ? passe le bonjour)
<Kadran> hi i try to rename some mp3 with musicbrainz and it says that mp3 is not supported?? how it could be
<Kmirno> dein: yes PLF
<dein> whats that?
<Kmirno> Kadran: you need extra packages
<Kmirno> dein: Pinguin liberation Front
<dein> ah
<Kmirno> dein: we provide packages like w32codecs java libdvdcss2 etc
<Kadran> Kmirno: thanks
<dein> ooh
<dein> sadly i don't know how to package stuff yet
<riri> is easyubuntu on plf ?
<Riddell> Kadran: musicbrainz is compiled without mp3 support, you need to recompile it
<Kadran> Riddell: how to do this?
<Kadran> Riddell: is there is something that i should install to support mp3?
<Riddell> Kadran: no, it needs to be recompiled
<Kmirno> riri: easyubuntu is a separated project, hosted on freecontrib, but not run by the same people .. well not anymore. They do use PLF repositories thought
<Riddell> Kmirno: you are PLF?
<riri> do i put the plf repos in sources.lst ?
<Kadran> Riddell: ok thanks i will try it :)
<Kmirno> Riddell: Hi ! long time not seen ya.
<Kmirno> Riddell: yes i'm ashamed I'm maintaining PLF
<Riddell> Kmirno: libtunepimp and musicbrainz packages with mp3 support would be a useful addition
<Kmirno> Riddell: submit of this packages would be greatly apreciated :)
<monad> hi... i'm having serious trouble with a machine running kubuntu here at work. i ran a full upgrade via adept, which didn't succeed, suggesting there were probably some dependecies broken or something, so it aborted without further ado. now after a reboot, it says there's no ide1, modules.dep was not found and nothing boots.
<monad> what can i do?
<dein> gah, i cant figure out how to get java functioning in firefox
<monad> i don't want to install a whole new system
<Kmirno> Riddell: To tell the truth I'm a so pityfull packager.. i didn't even touch the repositories for 5 months
<dein> do i have to move a plugin from the java folder just created by the .bin file?
<Kmirno> Riddell: I didn't even put a amd64 and dapper repos up
<LeeJunFan> dein: dapper?
<dein> yes
<LeeJunFan> dein: install sun-java5-plugin
<LeeJunFan> dein: that's all you should have to do.
<dein> its not working right now for some reason
<monad> hello...? can anyone help me?
<dein> leejunfan: there was a ubuntu core update or something very recently
<LeeJunFan> dein: update-alternatives --config firefox-java-plugin.so
<dein> could that have broke these packages?
<riri> Kmirno: i think it's ok now
* monad seems to be invisible... finally!
* monad moves swiftly among the non-seeing
<riri> at list it 's downlaoding
<LeeJunFan> dein: my system is up to date, and java is working.
<Kmirno> riri: cool
<riri> it's my fault
<riri> i mixed up with all repos
<Kmirno> monad: Hi I have apples you want some ?
<dein> what did you do to fix yours riri?
<LeeJunFan> dein: or at least it's loading, typing about:plugins in firefox location shows it's loaded.
<riri> well
<riri> i hadn't plf repos
* monad snatches apples, apples dancing through the air, everybody confused
<riri> so i just copy in sources.lst
<dein> i have the universe and mulitverse repos
<LeeJunFan> dein: I think you aren't talking about the same thing riri is.
<riri> at the moment it's downloading
<riri> yes
<Kmirno> dein: you're trying to install j2re1.4 from ubuntu multiverse repos I think
* Hobbsee pokes monad 
<LeeJunFan> dein: you only need universe for the sun java packages as the licensing changed and it's now included in universe.
<monad> Kmirno: well thanks for the apples, but can you also tell me why dpgk --configure -a broke my system
<Kmirno> dein: riri is installing sun-j2re from plf repositories
<Kmirno> monad: 'cause it's dpkg
<Kmirno> monad: you know debien packaging system
* Kmirno runs 
* monad evaporates again, only to manifest in another corner of the irc
* Kmirno runs faaast
<kosh> LeeJunFan: probably get removed from universe though, the license is less free then the previous one
<LeeJunFan> crap.
<dein> well im trying to install either sun-java5-bin or j2re.14
<riri> lol don't say that
<monad> i DON'T CARE... i just want to be able to boot that machine again to at least get the data off it
<riri> virgin's eaaar around
<Kmirno> dein: wy don't you try sun-j2re1.5 from plf ?
<monad> then i'll gladly flip in the install cd again
<Kmirno> monad: ah you can't even boot ?
<Kmirno> monad: you can get your data by booting a livecd
<dein> im new to kubuntu, and i don't really know how to add repositories
<monad> Kmirno: sez that modules.dep is missing and switches toa rudimentary shell
<riri> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/PLF
<dein> recently migrated from suse
<LeeJunFan> monad: you perhaps you can choose to install the system but don't format the drive? Not the cleanest way but it should work.
<riri> read this dein
<swoke> Hello, can someone help me to get a konqueror profile for midnight commander ? I don't have default one... :(
<monad> LeeJunFan: if only i'd understand this parition manager on the install cd...
* monad is used to fdisk
<riri> that's what i am doing
<Kmirno> dein: sudo cat "deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free" >> /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<dein> kk
<Kmirno> monad: I recommend you try cfdisk it's in ncuse (console based graphical huhu) it's really easy to use and self explanatory
<Kmirno> ncurse*
<riri> Kmirno:  parameter done
<riri> Kmirno: test done ok
<monad> Kmirno: i just booted the install cd, but when i get to my existing partition table and say that it should just take it, it says that no root fs was found. wtf?
<Kmirno> monad: hu ?
<Kmirno> monad: follo the following :
<Kmirno> monad: 1 boot livecd
<Kmirno> monad: 2 open kosole
<Kmirno> monad: get root (with su or sudo su depends on the livecd)
<Kmirno> monad: type mkdir mydata
<riri> Kmirno:  what the command for flashplayer ?
<Kmirno> monad: then type mount /dev/whateveryourpartitionis mydata
<Kmirno> monad: get your data back
<Kmirno> monad: then reinstall
<dein> kmirno, i keep getting permission denied
<riri> apt-get install flashplayer ?
<riri> dein
<Kmirno> monad: you can use cfdisk /dev/yourhdd to create/delete paritions on the drive
<riri> do you sudo ?
<dein> ya
<Kmirno> dein: get rid of the 1.4 broken package first
<dein> k
<riri> Kmirno: flashplayer ?
<Kmirno> riri: hum not named that way anymore i don't remember how tought
<riri> lol
<Kmirno> riri: try sudo aptitude search flash
<riri> ok
<dein> ok now it says theres no such directory ; ;
<dein> im running as su now btw
<riri> riri@one:~/easyubuntu$ sudo aptitude search flash
<riri> i   flashplugin-nonfree             - Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer
<riri> p   flashybrid                      - automates use of a flash disk as the root
<riri> p   libflash-dev                    - GPL Flash (SWF) Library - development file
<riri> i   libflash-mozplugin              - GPL Flash (SWF) Library - Mozilla-compatib
<riri> p   libflash-swfplayer              - GPL Flash (SWF) Library - stand-alone play
<riri> i   libflash0c2                     - GPL Flash (SWF) Library - shared library
<riri> p   libroxen-flash2                 - Flash2 module for the Roxen Challenger web
<riri> p   newsflash                       - gets news with the newnews command from a
<riri> p   vrflash                         - tool to flash kernels and romdisks to Agen
<riri> riri@one:~/easyubuntu$
<riri> which one is ?
<Kmirno> flashplugin-nonfree
<Hobbsee> riri: do not paste!
<Hobbsee> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<Kmirno> riri: seems already installed
<riri> ok
<dein> i keep getting permission denied ><
<riri> did you look if you haven't already a process working ?
<riri> su and sudo isn't the same
<dein> ok it wasnt to install java bin and jre
<dein> is there a way to purge those packages?
<riri> try sudo apt-get clean ?
<dein> ok i fixed that problem
<riri> or synaptic
<riri> in menu borken linl
<riri> ok
<dein> sun-java5-plugin installed
<riri> i am not an expert :)
<dein> and was missing its brothers
<riri> ok
<dein> i removed it since i cant get sun-java5-bin to install
<riri> are you in dapper ?
<dein> yes
<riri> did you try plf ?
<dein> im entering this in my terminal
<dein> sudo cat "deb ftp://spirit.bentel.sk/mirrors/plf/ breezy free non-free" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<dein> and i get permission denied
<dein> any idea what im doing wrong?
<riri> get it with kwrite or kate ?
<dein> k
<riri> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.lst
<riri> list
<riri> sorru
<riri> sorry
<HymnToLife> please use kdesu to run kate
<Hobbsee> !kdesu
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.
<HymnToLife> !kdesu
<Hobbsee> :P
<riri> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/PLF
<riri> ok
<riri> thanks
<dein> ok too late but i will next time
<riri> sorry dein
<riri> i am not expert
<dein> np
<dein> neither am i
<riri> i have done it with this linl
<riri> and now i have java working
<riri> link
<riri> you will copy the repos in your source.list
<dein> what packages did you download?
<riri> and then apt-get update
<riri>  sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 w32codecs sun-j2re1.5
<riri> only sun
<riri> if you don't want the other
<dein> ok one sec
<riri> but i need codec too
<dein> i shoulda done this in adept
<riri> read the link i gave you and put it in favorite !
<riri> no
<riri> do it manually
<riri> except if you know well adept which i don't
<dein> i did, and i messed adept up bad
<riri> you did it manually ?
<dein> a
<dein> ya
<riri> have you an email address ?
<dein> ya just a sec
<riri> i could send you my sources.list
<riri> and you could compare
<dein> one sec
<riri> ok
<dein> i gotta kill a whole bunch of adept processes
<riri> lol
<riri> viel spass
<riri> i guess that why you are blocked
<dein> ok that should fix it
<dein> yay its alive again!
<dein> ya its much easier to add in adept
<dein> all i have to do is write the line down and click add
<dein> and then my computer doesnt start spitting up blood
<riri> ok
<riri> if you like
<riri> but i prefer sudo apt-get
<riri> i know what i do :) lol
<riri> and many explanation are this way
<riri> Kmirno: where is the ubuntu list ?
<riri> is it the same as kubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> I installed kweather using adept but I dont see it on the taskbar
<Kmirno> Jack_Sparrow: you need to added it to the taskbar if you want it there
<hastesaver> riri, what list are you looking for?
<dein> maybe something's wrong with the universe packages of java
<Kmirno> Jack_Sparrow: rightclick add appelet
<riri> ubuntu mailing list
<Jack_Sparrow> But I dont see it listed anywhere
<dein> because the packages from plf installed just fine
<Kmirno> riri: sorry ?
<riri> it's ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry got it
<Kmirno> riri: no idea i'm not part of it.. too much mail . and'ive already few thousands unread mail in the mailbox
<Jack_Sparrow> I kept looking for prog
<riri> i just wanted to know where is ubuntu mailing list
<Jack_Sparrow> Thank you
<riri> ok
<riri> i am kubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> I am on second day of KU
<Jack_Sparrow> Nice
<riri> but it's true too many mails
<riri> i am on 5th day and still liking it more
<Kmirno> riri: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-users
<Kmirno> riri this is th elist
<riri> ok
<riri> it seems to be the same i am in
<Jack_Sparrow> I do miss frozenbubble.. wife will want it
<riri> jack : i even delete xp ! lol
<riri> i am trying to convince wife to kub
<Jack_Sparrow> KUis only thing on thos lappy
<dein> gah now to get flash working
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry need keyboard
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<aseigo> blurble
<riri> dein sudo aptitude search flash
<dein> ok i got it installed, but its... weird
<dein> flash quality is poor at best and very laggy
<dein> and menus are missing
<riri> yes me too
<riri> i guess old version
<dein> according to the version number its fully up to date >,0
<dein> weird
<riri> yes
<riri> my installation on test page block firefox
<froggy_> hello all
<froggy_> what is the diference betwen ubuntu and kubuntu ?
<hayward> Hey is anyone out there using a Toshiba Satellite with an ATI Radeon Card and is having trouble with constant crashes
<monad> hi... so i set up a whole new system. during installation i was told that some packages were not finally configured. now when i run an upgrade in adept, i get error messages all over,. what can i do?
<ejos> ubuntu uses gnome, kubuntu uses kde
<hayward> Ubuntu has a standard install of Gnome, but can be configured to run KDE and Kubuntu comes with a standard install of KDE and can be configured to run Gnome
<HymnToLife> so basically the only difference is the packages installed by default
<hayward> yes for the most part
<HymnToLife> is there any other ?
<hayward> Well not that I can see, other then the grapical interface, the back end seems to be pretty similar
<HymnToLife> it's not "similr"
<HymnToLife> it's 100% the same thing
<monad> is there a way to find out what is inconsistent?
<monad> sorry... i'm new to kubuntu. usually run gentoo
<g0dchild> Hi, I am having trouble creating audio cds in kubuntu
<hayward> are you getting problems loading mp3s on to a cd?
<g0dchild> are there any reported bugs on k3b-? although i dont think its a problem directly related to k3b- had the same result with gnomebaker
<g0dchild> no, i used wav.
<g0dchild> tried mp3 to audio cd too...no luck
<HymnToLife> g0dchild> you must install k3b-mp3
<hayward> thats what i was just about to say ahaha
<HymnToLife> or whatever the hell it is called, the plugin to decode mp3 in k3b
<GazzaK> and me, as I knew that one :)
<monad> oh great
<g0dchild> HymnToLife, yes, I searched apt for all the dependencies related to k3b and have each and every recommended package installed
* monad is invisible *again*
<hayward> I think that they are the same from the backend any difference I am not aware of.
<hayward> I have used both
<HymnToLife> hayward> they re 100% the same
<hayward> as i thought they where
<hayward> its just the GUI thats different
<HymnToLife> the only difference is the GUI installed by default
<monad> it seems there is a problem with dpkg - there are several unresolved cross-dependencies, so adept fails. what can i do?
<HymnToLife> but you can very well install KDE on Ubuntu and vice versa
<HymnToLife> monad> sudo apt-get -f
<monad> hymn: what does that do?
<HymnToLife> it fixes broken ependencies
<HymnToLife> but man apt-get would have told you ;)
<monad> hymntolife: i'm already reading that, thank you. but running solely "apt-get -f" doesn't do anything
<hayward> ahaha WTFM is the best thing anyone ever told me :D
<chavo> it's apt-get -f install
<Jack_Sparrow> what is the defaultfirewall?
<monad> is there a way to reset the sources.list?
<HymnToLife> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<Jack_Sparrow> thank you
<HymnToLife> monad> what do you mean ? reset it to default ?
<monad> nevermind, fixed that.
<hayward> you can edit your sources in the atept KDE program
<monad> now when i run apt-get -f install, i get following msgs:
<HymnToLife> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<monad> gij-4.0
<monad>  libgnujaxp-java
<monad>  libjessie-java
<monad>  java-gcj-compat
<monad>  libgnucrypto-java
<monad> i know
<monad> it's just four lines
<HymnToLife> four lines is consiered flooding by some people
<Jack_Sparrow> what if I dont find it in the synaptic list
<monad> some people are easily offended... but sorry, won't happen again
<hayward> I always thought a Dam break caused flooding....ahaha who knew!
<HymnToLife> Jack_Sparrow> you're probably missing a repo
<HymnToLife> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: (gtk program for managing and observing your firewall), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.0.3-1.1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 384 kB, Installed size: 1904 kB
<monad> someone speaking german here? cause the error msgs are in german
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<hayward> ahahah NIEN!
<HymnToLife> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<monad> is there?
<monad> thanks
<HymnToLife> Ich kann auch ein Bisschen Deutsch sprechen :p
<monad> zet, my friend, vill lead yoo to world domination, ja
<Jack_Sparrow> where do I type !info firestarter
<HymnToLife> here :)
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Jack_Sparrow> !info firestarter
<HymnToLife> you can also /msg ubotu info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: (gtk program for managing and observing your firewall), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.0.3-1.1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 384 kB, Installed size: 1904 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> I used firestarter once beforejust cant find it with adept or synaptic
<HymnToLife> do you have Universe enabled ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Insynaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> onesec
<Jack_Sparrow> !info universe
<HymnToLife> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<hayward> So what kinds of systems are people running Kubuntu on?
<HymnToLife> info is to get info on a specific package
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Nightrose> hi ive got a problem installing tvbrowser - it needs java5-jre installed but i cant install it
<eqisow> why can't you install it?
<Nightrose> i get the following in shell:
<Jack_Sparrow> That linkis great except in synaptic I dont have a button to select that willshow disabled software sources
<Nightrose> sun-java5-bin: Depends: sun-java5-jre (= 1.5.0-06-1) but it is not going to be installed
<Nightrose>   tvbrowser: Depends: sun-java5-jre but it is not going to be installed or
<Nightrose>                       sun-j2re1.5 but it is not installable or
<Nightrose>                       sun-j2se6.0-jre-binary but it is not installable
<Nightrose> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Nightrose> i tried -f but got the same
<paperangel> what proggy you using?
<eqisow> hmm
<paperangel> i mean
<paperangel> that isnt working
<Kamping_Kaiser> Nightrose, make sure  multiverse is enabled
<Nightrose> Kamping_Kaiser:  do i have to change source.list for that?
<Nightrose> and if - what do i have to change?
<eqisow> Nightrose, are you on Dapper or Breezy?
<load> hobbsee: you there?
<Hobbsee> load: for about the next 30 seconds, yes.
<load> hobbsee: that kopete patch works great
<Nightrose> dapper
<Hobbsee> load: okay, cool.  from what i've heard, it doesnt seem to be needed on dapper...
<eqisow> http://thepiratecove.org/files/sources.list
<eqisow> copy and paste the contents of mine if you want
<load> yeah, if dapper is using >= 12.0 then it should be ok
<eqisow> I've got pretty much everything there
<Nightrose> thx a lot eqisow
<hayward> Nightrose are you having trouble installing Sun Java?
<load> rather 0.12.0
<Nightrose> jep
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, your off? later then
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: yeah
<imbrandon> time for bed, gnight all
<Hobbsee> load: it's not
<Kamping_Kaiser> later imbrandon
<hayward> ok hold on I have an easy how to, for installing sun java
<Kamping_Kaiser> try doc.ubuntu.com ;)
<imbrandon> !sun-java5-jre
<Hobbsee> eqisow: do NOT give that link out.
<ubotu> it has been said that sun-java5-jre is ... to install Suns Java enable multiverse and universe repositories and type "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre" in a terminal
<eqisow> why's that Hobbs?
<Hobbsee> !tell Nightrose about repos
<Hobbsee> eqisow: if you give him those links, you *will* eventually break his system.
<hayward> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148075&highlight=Sun+Java+Runtime
<n3storm> hi everyone
<hayward> yup thats the one I am telling him about
<n3storm> I really need the normal konqueror
<eqisow> I'm afraid I don't see how, it's the file I use on every dapper install I do
<n3storm> does anybody knows how to turn kubuntu changes off for konqueror?
<Hobbsee> eqisow: because it ends up having different dependancies in each repo, and you *will* eventually get problems
<hayward> I have been running it for a while now with no problems
<n3storm> I am lookin on google, but it looks like I don't find the proper words
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, particularly on upgrade
<Hobbsee> lucky...
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: ouch, yeah.
<n3storm> I need the integrated konsole
<jeroenvrp> does anyone know why my main-user's local-mail is going to /var/spool/mail/jeroen an all other users (I made them today) to ~/mbox ??
<Hobbsee> eqisow: hayward like i said, eventually - most likely when there's a massive upgrade....
<jeroenvrp> corr: and all other users....
<Kamping_Kaiser> jeroenvrp, for the record, its going into /var/mail, the spool dir is a symlink
<hayward> I have gone though several massive upgrades since i first installed Java and nothing has gone wrong, I think it is just a warning, it might effect specif packages that I don't have installed
<Kamping_Kaiser> and why i cant be srue, have you changed your mail server?
<jeroenvrp> Kamping_Kaiser: oh yeah, but the question is still there :-
<pm> will dapper have kde 3.5.3?
<chavo> n3storm, what exactly do you need from konq
<jeroenvrp> Kamping_Kaiser: where is it configured?
<chavo> pm, no
<imbrandon> pm , possibly
<Jack_Sparrow> is there a tool for monitoring system temp
<Kamping_Kaiser> jeroenvrp, you would ahve to actively change it
<jeroenvrp> in the user-directory or on postfix-level
<n3storm> chavo the integrated terminal
<Hobbsee> pm: no
<Kamping_Kaiser> postfix level
<eqisow> It will be released with 3.5.2, but kubuntu.org always releases new KDE packages
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: no
<jeroenvrp> Kamping_Kaiser: what is the defaultr?
<pm> chavo: i think they should wait a couple of days in order to include it
<hayward> I use Kubuntu for a POint of Sale System which I use Tina POS and it requires MYSQL and SUn Java, so it has been working fine
<chavo> n3storm, it's still there you can add a toolbarbutton
<Kamping_Kaiser> jeroenvrp, not sure actualy. my mail pulled a simiar trick (it looks like), but it started going to ~/mbox then moved into /var. i havent spent the time to work it out
<n3storm> chavo: mm, looking
<jeroenvrp> ok thanks Kamping_Kaiser - someone else!?
<chavo> I can't remember if there's a keyboard shortcut though
<n3storm> chavo it works, many thanks
<chavo> np
<pm> people at kubuntu.org do a good job releasing new packages of kde even before official premiere of this de
<Jack_Sparrow>  Question:  is there a tool for monitoring system temp
<pm> i've go kde 3.5.3. already :)
<pm> i've got*
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> Jack_Sparrow: imsensors and ksensors, i think
<imbrandon> heh
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks quirky laptop
<eqisow> pm, where'd you get it from? has kubuntu.org released it?
<eqisow> I don't see it on their site
<Hobbsee> eqisow: if not, it will soon...
<Hobbsee> eqisow: PM?
<hayward> what is the release date for the new KDE anyway?
<Hobbsee> hayward: which one?
<pm> there are packages although there's no official info yet
<Hobbsee> 3.5.3 is somewhere in the next couple of weeks, 3.5.4 is in july sometime, 4.0 is ages awya
<imbrandon> eqisow, its not "quite" released yet on kubuntu.org , keep looking throughout the day though *hint*  ......... gnight all for real this time
<pm> kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353 as far as i remember the link
<hayward> mmh ok
<pm> eqisow: dapper version only though
<Hobbsee> eqisow: i know you cant reply, you'll have to register for that, but see your PM's...
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks Ksensor way just what I wanted
<eqisow> will do, thanks hobbsee
<Jack_Sparrow> Lappy is running at 46'
<uscg_corey> anyone familiar with Konversation ?
<Hobbsee> uscg_corey: yes
<uscg_corey> well i want some commands to run after i connect to a server, but the connect commands in konversation execute while its connecting which wont work..was wondering how i can make 2 or 3 commands run when im connected to server automatically
<Hobbsee> hmmm...i dont know that much....
<pm> it's at least the third time kubuntu packages are available before the official release of kde
<uscg_corey> ;/ me either
<uscg_corey> i dont know why it does that
<Hobbsee> pm: shh :P  havent you noticed who does the releases for both of them though?
<uscg_corey> i was hoping there was like a "wait" comman or a timer function, but i cant find anything
<pm> Hobbsee: no?
<pm> who?
<Hobbsee> pm: it usually gets tested around here a bit first - just to check that it works
<Hobbsee> actually, the guy who ends up releasing it, and the guy who writes the annoucement up on the webpage for kde are different, i think...
* Hobbsee doesnt remember.
* Hobbsee is off to sleep.
<Nightrose> !tell Nightrose about repos
<buzzer> kann mir hier jemand helfen
<buzzer> ich komme nicht ins internet wenn ich eine verschlsselung anmache (wpe,...)
<HymnToLife> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<buzzer> ich habe wlan
<HymnToLife> Hier sprechen Sie nur Englisch, danke :)
<buzzer> sry
<XVampireX> Hey, have you people seen: http://www.linuxtoys.net/toys2.html
<XVampireX> Especially project #5
<hayward> So does anyone know how to get KDE then? Is it released or is it still not released?
<XVampireX> KDE4?
<kosh> sudo apt-get install kde
<XVampireX> Kubuntu = kde
<HymnToLife> !kde
<XVampireX> If you're running ubuntu then do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<HymnToLife> !kde
<hayward> no the new kde 3.5
<XVampireX> That's old
<HymnToLife> stupid bot, the info is not for me..
<hayward> 3.5.3
<hayward> sorry
<Nightrose> im still tying to install java5-jre - im using this sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 - is there anyting i need to change?
<XVampireX> That's present, not new
<hayward> oh ok
<XVampireX> new is KDE4
<hayward> for some reason i thought there was a new relase i was not told about ahah
<chavo> hayward, do you want to test 3.5.3?
<HymnToLife> do we have any release date for it btw ?
<XVampireX> Yeah, sometime Q3 2006
<hayward> how do i check what version of KDE i have now
<kosh> dpkg -l | grep kdelibs
<chavo> the packages are done, but waiting for more testing till announcemnet
<hayward> so decemberish 2006
<HymnToLife> hayward> Help > About KDE in any KDE app
<XVampireX> hayward: yes
<XVampireX> You can get it from CVS if you want, but not recommended
<chavo> actually there are packages done already
<XVampireX> Still, not recommended
<hayward> Yes i have 3.5.2 installed at the moment
<hayward> is 3.5.3 stable ?
<XVampireX> I thought it was 3.5.2 oh well
<chavo> hayward, just wait till the official announcemnet on kubuntu.org
<hayward> oh ok cool cool thanks alot
<XVampireX> Anyway: http://www.linuxtoys.net/toys2.html
<XVampireX> Anyone seen these?
<XVampireX> I think linux should be marketed as a powerful operating system
<XVampireX> and ubuntu/kubuntu as making power be easily accessible
<eqisow> right, I'm sure Canonical will include that in their next TV spot ;)
<n3storm> hi again
<eqisow> hey n3storm
<hayward> Linux is allready a powerful OS, it pretty much controls the internet, i beleive you mean making it a DESKTOP OS powerhouse to distroy M$
<n3storm> do you know if I can see what kind of RAM I have installed with Kubuntu?
<eqisow> K Menu --> System --> KInfoCenter
<XVampireX> hayward: I mean that people think linux isn't powerful enough
<hayward> not at all, those who know know it is quite powerful, there is stuff i could only dream of doing in MS that is possible in linux
<XVampireX> I know, starting with mythtv, asterisk, that project #5 on that page :D and 3d desktop and so on and on and on
<hayward> Linux has had 3d desktops now for a few years , and its only a dream of MS to have such ablities, that is what vi$ta is doing
<XVampireX> Yup
<kosh> 3d desktops have existed since jurassic park, however NOBODY uses them because they suck
<XVampireX> Heh
<XVampireX> Anyone know any other possibilities with linux? I like all the different toys.......
<kosh> well my main thing is doing database work
<kosh> the windows boxes I have worked on basically collapsed during the testing phases
<Kmirno> kosh: exactly
<XVampireX> Heh
<XVampireX> Is there any software for linux that teaches languages? (Not programming, but for example.... japanese)
<kosh> no idea, never looked :)
<kosh> I don't like human langauges, I like computer ones and eventually I want some kind of neural interface :)
<aseigo> XVampireX: hm.. depends on what you mean by "teaches"
<aseigo> XVampireX: there are a handful of apps in the kdeedu module that help out with learning japanese, latin, etc..
<XVampireX> kosh: What do you mean by neural interface?
<XVampireX> aseigo: Yeah, long time ago I installed kdeedu, they were nice, but I think I had to download things for kdeedu programs to work
<XVampireX> I mean, to have anything useful
<hayward_> Hello All I am Back
<hayward_> Kubuntu Crashed
<XVampireX> Welcome back
<XVampireX> irony
<hayward_> Indeed..aaha thats what happens when your Beta
<XVampireX> Heh
<hayward_> So yes i know that Jurassic Park had 3d desktops but I mean Linux had then avalibal for many years now, Microsoft on the other hand act as though they invented it, altough they did not!
<XVampireX> They didn't invent it and they never even invented the concept of operating system
<hayward_> oh i know, rent the movie pirates of silocon valley
<hayward_> its such a good movie...god bless steve Jobs
<hayward_> ahhaa and fuck Bill Gates
<hayward_> ahaha
<XVampireX> So any other linux toys
<hayward_> I like this gallery thing...I think i might use it on my Community Centres Website
<XVampireX> hehe
<hayward_> well i am off later days
<kosh> actually I think we would be worse off if apple had the monopoly that microsoft does
<kosh> I like the way they behave even less
<eeos> hi there. what are you using for voip phone calls / sip calls under kde in kubuntu?
<kosh> eeos: nothing :)
<eeos> kosh: well, theay are lot less expensive than normal phones.
<XVampireX> http://freegamer.blogspot.com/
<XVampireX> eeos: Skype/Gizmo-Project
<XVampireX> Soon kopete/gaim-vv
<eeos> kosh: what is kopete gaim-vv?
<eeos> XVampireX: sorry,
<eeos> XVam. I meant to answer you
<XVampireX> What?
<XVampireX> Ah
<kosh> eeos: I use a normal phone about 20 minutes/year
<XVampireX> kopete is the KDE Instant Messenger
<eeos> I know kopete and gaim
<XVampireX> gaim-vv is gaim that supports phone and video
<kosh> eeos: I use email for most things along with irc
<XVampireX> kopete adds support for libjingle in 0.12
<eeos> well, I need something for when we want to meet customers online
<XVampireX> gaim-vv is integrated into main gaim
<XVampireX> use gizmo-project
<XVampireX> www.gizmoproject.com
<eeos> looking at it now
<XVampireX> If you really want to get into VoIP, use asterisk
<XVampireX> www.asterisk.org
<eeos> well, asterisk is not a client
<eeos> if I understand well is a pbx
<kosh> hmm it seems for talking to customers that a regular phone is the best
<eeos> Gittmo does not look like opensource
<XVampireX> You want open source? There's wengophone
<kosh> I have been at other places and the line quality of voip has not been very good compared to a regular land line
<eeos> kosh: our costs seem to disagree with you :-D
<McNutella> since people in #konversation aint listening.. does anyone in here know how to stop MOTD happening with the program ???
<kosh> eeos: how far away from your customers are you?
<eeos> aything between 50 miles and 2500.
<eeos> with suppliers at anything between 50 and 15000
<eeos> :-D
<kosh> so it should be pennies per minute at most, depending on what you do that should add up to squat
<eeos> which adds up to loooots of money / month
<XVampireX> If you want true open source, use asterisk
<XVampireX> I need fmod
<kosh> just seems strange since land lines seem very cheap
<XVampireX> Anyone knows where to get it for linux/kubuntu?
<kosh> however for what we do we charge about $80-$200/hour and sometimes a fair bit more
<XVampireX> Does anyone know about where to get fmod for linux?
<XVampireX> nevermind, I'm stupid
<eeos> XVampireX: what is fmod?
<dickhall> morning, all (in PST/PDT at least)
<XVampireX> eeos: audio library for games
<ninHer> hi all
<eeos> trying to find it for my system (mandriva) but I cannot
<XVampireX> www,fmod.org
<eeos> have ou tried www.rpmseek.com, in the debian packages section
<XVampireX> nevermind
* tr|nn| is away: Away at the moment
<froggy_> hello
<froggy_> can enyone help me with a network job?
<froggy_> i need to make a small network betwen 2 computers
<froggy_> and use internet
<lwizardl> how do I manually add a new rsa key to known hosts?
<froggy_> can anybody help
<dickhall> froggy_: does one of the computers have two network cards? or do you have a router
<froggy_> one computer used a usb to input the modem
<lwizardl> i had to redo a server and now I can't ssh into the box since the key rsa changed. I have the new key on my other monitor screen. Just need to know how to add it
<froggy_> and the network cards to make a connection betwen us
<froggy_> dickhall: what can i do ?
<froggy_> dickhall: can you help me ?
<visik7> how can I disable password manager for konqueror ?
<visik7> sites passwords
<foodcoman> Morning
<foodcoman> kkathman: =)
<kkathman> howdy foodcoman :()
<XVampireX> Hey, what do you people think, when linux becomes REALLY mainstream (will take over the microsoft market) do you people think that linux will become even more stable and even better than we could ever imagine?
<kkathman> XVampireX:  thats more of a discussion to be had in #kubuntu-offtopic
<dickhall> sorry, a bit busy at work
<foodcoman> Dapper is working well for me.
<kkathman> seems reasonably stable, yes...ive had a few issues in compiling tho
<kkathman> but factually I havent had time to narrow down if it comes from bugs or from just bad sources :)
<XVampireX> No, I mean since it's free/open source, developers will concentrate on adding TONS of features to it
<kkathman> XVampireX:  possibly, but its still a discussion for #kubuntu-offtopic not here
<XVampireX> cool
<_esben> I have a really stupid question... how do I get to the configuration menu in Katapult?
<dickhall> right clikc on the slingshot icon in the system tray
<dickhall> or bring up katapult (alt+space) then hit control C to bring up the context menu
<dickhall> not as configurable as I'd like :(
<XVampireX> dickhall: Write a plugin for it
<dickhall> XVampireX: yeah, I've done exactly one day of KDE programming, but that'll likely be my first "real" OSS program I hack on
<dickhall> I haven't looked at the plugin system - not exactly sure what I want to do can be done through plugins
<XVampireX> Everything can be done through plugins
<[AWAY] NthDegree> wtf @ the katapult
<ejos> srsly
* [AWAY] NthDegree is back.
<dickhall> ah, cool. is the plugin interface C++?
<froggy_> dickhall: can you help me ?
<dickhall> froggy_: it doesn't sound like your problem has to do with Kubuntu, just with networks in general
<froggy_> no
<froggy_> i need to know how to configure the network
<froggy_> but i must know what dirvers i need to do so
<dickhall> I'm not sure then - my networking "just worked", I've never installed networking drivers on linux
<NthDegree> froggy_: networking works via DHCP or by manually setting up your IP, Routing, DNS etc.
<froggy_> i had windows
<NthDegree> froggy_: do you use a USB modem by any chance?
<visik7> Where IS the Konqueror Password manager dialog ?!?!?!
<aseigo> visik7: "where" meaning "where in the codebase" or "why isn't it showing up" or?"
<visik7> the second you say
<froggy_> NthDegree:  yes i do
<NthDegree> froggy_:  USB modems are hard to set up under linux but I may be able to help (since I used to have that hell of a problem)
<NthDegree> froggy_:  is it a speedtouch by any chance?
<froggy_> NthDegree: please do
<froggy_> NthDegree: no
<denni> think locale does not work in ubuntu-6.06-server-amd64 some bugs
<froggy_> NthDegree: it's a webstar
<NthDegree> froggy_:  ok 1 sec
* NthDegree is checking out the websites for some helpful info to help ^.^
<NthDegree> froggy_;  do you know the exact model etc. it is?
<visik7> aseigo: are you able to find it ?
<froggy_> no
<froggy_> NthDegree: sorry
<visik7> aseigo: I don't want that konq ask me each time if I want to store the password, I don'twant to store it
<NthDegree> froggy_:  well it isn't easy to set up a USB modem on linux,  my advice is to get an ethernet router (one that supports a Cable/*DSL connection)
<froggy_> i don't know the langage
<froggy_> i meen those things
<NthDegree> ?
<froggy_> NthDegree: newermind
<NthDegree> froggy_: if you have an ethernet router then your networking should work, i can't really help that much if your hardware isn't well known
<Originoo> froggy_: what says windows?
<froggy_> i dont have windows
<Originoo> cool :)
<froggy_> onli kubuntu
<Originoo> there should be some readable things on it which may help you
<NthDegree> froggy_:  well if you are using kubuntu to chat right now then everything should be near enough ok :)
<froggy_> they dont
<froggy_> yes, but i have to make another computer acces the net
<froggy_> and now i have a ethernet connection
<froggy_> i need a usb one
<NthDegree> well then you need a router with NAT (Network Address Translation) to link both computers to :)
<froggy_> i dont have one
<froggy_> cant i use the same hardware that i used in windows?
<NthDegree> you can use an ethernet connection and you can use ethernet routers, but USB modems aren't any good on linux
<froggy_> damn
<froggy_> but if i buy another network card ...will that do?
<Originoo> froggy_: maybe you will find out the driver chip with windows first
<froggy_> and we connect:
<froggy_> me ------ friend
<froggy_> me ------- modem
<NthDegree> do both PCs have an ethernet slot?
<froggy_> yes
<NthDegree> then buy a router with 2 slots on it to allow both PCs to access the web
<NthDegree> my router has 4 slots for 4 PCs to plug into :)
<froggy_> but can i do this with one more ethernet card??
<froggy_> i just need one more
<NthDegree> I wouldn't say to go get another ethernet card, because that method may be very inefficient, a good router is much better than another ethernet card and a crap modem/router
<froggy_> ok
<froggy_> 10x
<NthDegree> froggy do what works for you because that's the best way
<froggy_> ok
<NthDegree> but since you don't have to pay for linux or any of it's stuff you might aswell spend the savings on good hardware, to make your life easier
<froggy_> yes, i'll do
<froggy_> :)
<NthDegree> froggy_, so did you ditch windows recently or have you been on kubuntu for a while now?
<froggy_> today
<DeadS0ul> NthDegree: unless you're in country where pirating software is tolerated like in Hong Kong
<DeadS0ul> ..but yeah I barely use windows
<NthDegree> I live in the UK and have cracked zonealarm, avast, nod32 and panda myself with basic registry tricks :)
<froggy_> hehe
<froggy_> nice one NthDegree
<NthDegree> but since I haven't used the software for more than it's eval period before ditching it, I haven't broken any laws :D
* NthDegree brb
<skipster23> i am trying to create a new folder in my /usr/local/lib called win32 or codecs can anyone help me
<Kadran> skipjack: sudo mkdir /usr/local/lib/win32
<Kadran> skipster23: : sudo mkdir /usr/local/lib/win32
<Kadran> sorry skipjack
<skipster23> alright great i knew i needed superuser access i just didn't know the command to type
<Kadran> skipster23: but you may add the win32 library to the apt-get so you can install it easely
<skipster23> how
<Kadran> hit http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<skipster23> sudo mkdir told me cannot create directory
<Kadran> and check Cipherfunk it has win32 codecs
<Kadran> i don't know why it made that ? you are now a super user
<Kadran> ok let's try this open the url and generate a sources list and add them to the adept :), it 's mush easier
<manu38_> hello every body
<skipster23> sorry i needed to take care of my kids, ok i opened the url link now what
<skipster23> Kadran: i select breezy i386, us, do i check include updates and security updates
<Kadran> if you are using pentum and having kubuntu breezy so go ahead and select the update and security update
<skipster23> kadran: ok then what
<Kadran> skipster23: and remember to choose Cipherfunk
<Kadran> skipster23: then click on the generate list button
<skipster23> kadran: ok kate opens do i select the deb's and paste them in adept
<DeadS0ul> k3b isn't installing on dapper =(
<Kadran> skipster23: no just open /etc/apt/sources.list with superuser previlage
<Kadran> then replace every thing in the sources.list file with the file created by the site
<skipster23> by opening the terminal and typeing what
<Kadran> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kadran> if you are not familiar with vi just type 'sudo kate'
<manu38_> Hi, I have a question...   wich difference beetween key WEP and key WPA,  please ?
<DeadS0ul> WPA is stronger encryption
<Kadran> skipster23: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<manu38_> ------> 2048 bits ??
<manu38_> is it exact ?
<zeccoz> hm
<manu38_> and the key WEP :  64 to 128 bits
<zeccoz> I'm going to compile XChat
<apokryphos> zeccoz: why not use konversation? And, why compile?
<kkathman> Why not use kvirc :)
<kkathman> he he
<zeccoz> I'm used to XChat
<apokryphos> zeccoz: it's really worth trying the other things out there
<zeccoz> and I'm used to compiling
<zeccoz> heh
<apokryphos> well, is it a different version you want?
<zeccoz> I'm already trying it
<skipster23> kadran: ok i pasted everything now what
<zeccoz> I'm wanting the latest version
<zeccoz> form xchat.org
<skipster23> kadran: save
<Kadran> skipster23: save the file
<apokryphos> zeccoz: is .2 not going to be only a bugfix release?
<Kadran> skipster23: then type 'sudo apt-get update' and you will see more sources are included
<skipster23> kadran: it says "the document could not be saved. as it was not possible to write to file:///ect/apt/sources/list"
<zeccoz> I beleve the non-bugfix + the bugfix should work
<zeccoz> lemme try
<zeccoz> brb
<apokryphos> eh?
<apokryphos> yup, looks like an only-bugfix jump from 2.6.1 to 2.6.2
<Kadran> skipster23: type 'sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list' and see the file again then press save
<apokryphos> no, don't do that
<apokryphos> !kdesu
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.
<Kadran> skipster23: make sure that it is the new file :)
<apokryphos> Kadran: ...so please don't recommend that :)
<alex19> como puedo ver la lista de conectados en este canal?
<Kadran> apokryphos: thanks
<apokryphos> alex19: Spanish?
<Kadran> skipster23: as apokryphos said you will use kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<apokryphos> or Italian, even?
<alex19> spanish
<apokryphos> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<alex19> #ubuntu-es
<skipster23> kadran: now it says kate has crashed
<alex19> ??
<apokryphos> alex19: type /join #ubuntu-es
<alex19> como me cambio a espa??ol?
<morrow> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<NthDegree> alex19: /join #ubuntu-es
<Kadran> skipster23: ok, just type 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Kadran> skipster23: then paste the list from the site and save it and every thing gonna be ok
<skipster23> kadran: same error
<iNiku> um... where/how do I set the order that "walk through windows" in KDE works?
<iNiku> I have one KDE setup where repeatedly pressing the key combo will switch back and forth between the two most recently used windows
<iNiku> and another one where it will walk through them in order so the only way to get back to the previous window is to cycle through them all
<iNiku> I've seen the setting for that somewhere but can't find it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> does anybody have problem with the last fglrx update? my opengl stopped working
<NthDegree> wtf lmao
<NthDegree> someone called ubuntu :P
<dickhall> iNiku: System Settings -> Regional and Accesibilty
<dickhall> the keyboard shortcuts are in there
<iNiku> dickhall: I know, but I want to change the order it walks through the windows
<iNiku> dickhall: I want to switch between the two most recently used windows with just one keypress instead of having to cycle through all of the windows
<iNiku> one of my kde setups works like that, the other one doesn't
<dickhall> hrm. dunno
<dickhall> alt-tab works for me ;)
<iNiku> dickhall: yeah, but does it switch between the two most recent windows with one press?
<dickhall> yes
<iNiku> dickhall: yeah, that's how I want it too... windows-style :)
<iNiku> and it works like that on one KDE system here but not on the other one
<dickhall> I did nothing to change it,that's been the default any time I've ever used KDE
<iNiku> pretty sure I've seen the setting somewhere but I can't remember where.
<iNiku> ahh. just have to enable "show window list while switching windows", then it works like that
<iNiku> thanks anyway. :)
<dickhall> odd
<dickhall> heh, glad you fixed it
<iNiku> yeah, slightly less than intuitive
<didimo> hola a todos
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sorry, somebody can take a look here!!??! i don't understand what's happening..... http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/hW96ft62.html
<skipster23> how can i listen to mp3's
<dergringo> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<uwo> is anyone using kxdocker - have a question about mail notification
<skipster23> ubotu: everything at this url is for ubuntu not kubuntu
<ubotu> okay, skipster23
<dergringo> skipster23: ubuntu is nearly equal to kubunto excepting the desktop components
<skipster23> so then i would use adept then
<dergringo> skipster23: http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s
<dergringo> skipster23: or you may prefer to use easyubuntu: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<yylex> hello.
<dergringo> hi
<milian> Hello, does anyone know which file I have to choose in eclipse to use spell checking?
<milian> Maybe /usr/bin/ispell ?
<milian> Or maybe I misunderstood something...
<nox-Hand> Hey
<nox-Hand> Does anyone know any desktop video recorders?
<nox-Hand> I want to make an xgl demo
<Tallia1Kubuntu> anybody know what this means?
<dergringo> milian: I suggest that you ask this at #eclipse :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/hW96ft62.html
<Tallia1Kubuntu> nox-Hand: mhh, yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> let me remember the name
<Tallia1Kubuntu> search something like istambul
<milian> dergringo: I'll do that, thanks
<dergringo> milian: you're welcome
<nox-Hand> istambul?
<Kadran> nox-Hand: you can use istanbul
<nox-Hand> Kadran, searching
<Kadran> it is a session recorder
<nox-Hand> Kadran, and it'll record X fine? :)
<Kadran> sudo apt-get install istanbul
<nox-Hand> Yeah, I sorta guessed ;)
<Kadran> nox-Hand: i used to record my kde session and it was good but was alittle bit slow
<Kadran> made every thing slow, i may be recording in high quality mode or something
<nox-Hand> I wonder how it'll work with xgl :P
<nox-Hand> Thanks =)
<roslyn> Does ubuntu offer a blank printable calendar?
* |Tom| wonders if anyone here is not using Konversation
<nox-Hand> |Tom|, Xchat here
<nox-Hand> How do I check what processes are running?
<|Tom|> err sudo ps -All ?
<nox-Hand> Thanks
* |Tom| wonders if he did a kill -9 on xchat after that ps -All
<zeccoz> yoy on xchat but not the latest atm
<zeccoz> yay*
<zeccoz> brb
<slow-motion> hallo
<|Tom|> fucking ralink drivers :\
<h3sp4wn> |Tom|: I stopped using mine after it stopped working properly (dapper) switched to atheros - you could try the drivers from sourceforge
<h3sp4wn> |Tom|: Or you are trying to use network-manager / knetworkmanager (which is not compatible with the drivers)
<|Tom|> they WERE stable in Breezy and in Suse 10.0
<|Tom|> i think Dapper uses a new version that just screws up the link quality (have to say, better than the new Suse who doesn't even support them anymore)
<h3sp4wn> Things change they are not now (there is a bug about it)
<|Tom|> nope am not using knetworkmanager ;)
<h3sp4wn> Switch to atheros
<h3sp4wn> or try the http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page drivers
<|Tom|> err i'm using them rt2x00 drivers
<Lost_1> Can someone help me with an error I'm getting when I try to configure a program in konsole?
<aseigo> Lost_1: not unless you provide some details ;)
<Lost_1> :-P
<Lost_1> I keep getting a config error that says "C compiler cannot create executables"
<uscg_corey> Lost_1:  lookin in the log youll see a package its missing
<uscg_corey> or try and apt-get build-essential might fix your problem
<uniq> lost_1: install the build-essential package.
<Lost_1> w00t! it worked =D
<dusty_> Hey guys whats the package name for gtk2.6 I need it installed for development purposes?
<grab-box> hi
<grab-box> i own a d-link 6520+ wlan card, in dapper flight 7 this card was not supported. Will this be fixed in the final release?
<rir1> does someone use flumotion on kubuntu ?
<_nano_> grab-box: you do have a work around using ndiswrapper though
<rir1> a file "planet.xml" is missing
<grab-box> _nano_ no native support as in hoary?
<_nano_> grab-box: no i meant even though there's no native support, one could always use ndiswrapper
<tom-away> (if you're not on AMD64 that is)
<_nano_> grab-box: although I agree, there should be native support for as many cards as possible
<grab-box> _nano_ when i use ndiwswrapper...will i loose performance?
<_nano_> grab-box: I haven't seen much performance difference, but then I don't know much about the internals of ndiswrapper
<_nano_> grab-box: one consolation is that ndiswrapper uses windows driver written by manufacturers...
<rir1> no flumotion user ?
<rir1> what can be used instead ?
<jarl_> rir1: i see it is on prospective packages .. i dont use it .. but I'll look at it now
<rir1> i installed it
<rir1> but it's asking for a planet.xml
<word> apparently sector 64105 on my hd is shot to hell
<grab-box> is there a programm that can arrange photos automatically as a slideshow with music and transitions. This arrangement should be burned on cd/dvd and be playable on a dvd-player. Anyone an idea?
<word> Open office presentation?
<kobb> Hey, I'm trying to get kdevelop3 to run on a new kubuntu install.  When i go to run it it says it cannot find the plug-ins.  Apparently I need to update my kdedirs variable.  The problem is I'm not sure where it should be pointing to.  Any advice?
<word> what plugins can it not find? or does it not say?
<katerina> help!!! Acer Aspire 3614 no modem on kubuntu
<rir1> jarl_ : fluendo people aren't very talkative :) lol
<rir1> so the kubuntu version is too old
<katerina> prepei mexri avrio na pao ton ypologisti stin adelfi mou!!! den blepei to modem
<kobb> It doesn't say what plug-ins it can't find
<kobb> I found this thread about my exact problems:
<kobb> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kdevelop&m=109983873512892&w=2
<_esben> Thanks a ton dickhall :D Worked a charm!
<word> kobb: did that provide a solution for you?
<kobb> No, the problem is the person suggests he uses /usr/local/kde for his kde-apps, but I'm not sure where to point KDEDIRS on my own computer.
<word> do you not have a /usr/local/kde?
<kobb> No I don't
<kobb> it was something he created himself
<kobb> he suggests: Obviously /usr/local/kde should be substituted for your own kde dir location.
<kobb> Which is where I'm stuck, since I'm not sure about my own kde dir location.
<katerina> help!!! Acer Aspire 3614 no modem on kubuntu
<katerina> sorry for my attitude but I must send the laptop tomorrow to my sister...(:
<word> kobb: are you on dapper? and what file contains the 'kdedir' that it looks at?
<kobb> Yeah I'm on dapper
<word> and where are you supposed to specify the kde dir?
<kobb> it is just a variable, the command suggested is: export KDEDIRS=/usr/local/kde && kbuildsycoca
<kobb> oh
<kobb> I think I just solved it
<kobb> The problem was I had created a kde directory before issueing the command
<kobb> Thanks for the help
<word> np
<word> yay for kubuntu it's still running even though some of it's system files are in a bad sector w00t...
<_nano_> !xorg
<ubotu> [xorg]  To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<dh> Hello
<dh> I just installed Kubuntu into a another partition :D it seems to run faster than Windows XP (guess no Antivirus and Firewall) does that
<dh> I was wondering where i could get help in installing programs such as WINE ?
<dh> and Firefox
<xwolf-> dh lemme find here.
<xwolf-> firefox's site has instructions on how to install it on linux
<foodcoman> dh: open adept package manager and enable repositories.
<Seantater> not needed -- use APT.
<Seantater> What foodoman said
<xwolf-> is apt's firefox package updated?
<dh> Also I might need help with my mouse as it has 5 buttons the extra 2 I use for BACK and FORWARD.
<foodcoman> dh: you should be able to then search for firefox and wine to install them.
<xwolf-> last time i tried, installed a really old version.
<Seantater> xwolf-: it is in dapper, and dapper will be out in only days
<xwolf-> right
<foodcoman> dh: Mouse is part of the configuration in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  You might need to google for you mouse some.
<xwolf-> dh http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585
<xwolf-> what does LTS mean?
<skipster23> is kubuntu 6.06 drapper drake or breezy
<xwolf-> dapper
<apokryphos> xwolf-: long term release
<Seantater> xwolf-: Long Term Support
<skipster23> where can i find kubuntu 6.06
<apokryphos> supported on the desktop for 3 years, on the server for 5
<apokryphos> skipjack: kubuntu.org
<skipster23> you have to order it
<Seantater> xwolf-: the other's were noly supported 18 months, if I remember correctly
<xwolf-> hm
<apokryphos> skipster23: nope, check the announcements
<skipster23> ok
<apokryphos> yup
<setite> is kate the only text editor included with kubuntu
<xwolf-> nope
<setite> what else is there
<xwolf-> there is also kwrite
<setite> i tried sudo kate and errored
<setite> ok
<xwolf-> try kdesu kate
<setite> ok kwrite worked...
<mardi> Hi, can someone tell me how to restart arts?
<setite> ok kdesu is chilling
<setite> not doing anything yet
<dh> Maybe I should of tried Madrika...
<setite> or did you mean sudo kdesu
<xwolf-> setite kdesu is the kde equivalent for sudo
<xwolf-> so 'kdesu kate' would open kate as root.
<setite> yea i assumed that... i typed "kdsu kate /etc/network/interfaces"
<setite> trying to enable eth0
<setite> god i hate this.. i used to know how to do this... cant believe i forgot
<foodcoman> dh:  I used to be a mandriva person and came here.
<xwolf-> setite you didn't miss kd'e'su, did you?
<Kadran> setite: why you don't try 'ifconfig eth0 up'?
<setite> no i didnt miss the i
<dh> I have never used Linux before. This is why first time trying it. I normally use Windows
<mardi> Anyone have experience with Skype?
<setite> ok ill try that
<dh> So I am so used to Windows I heard Kubuntu and Madrika are good for newbies.
<foodcoman> dh: No matter what distribution you pick, there is some dues to pay.....IE educating yourself........this is a primo spot to start.....
<setite> all the buntus are great starters... just keep using or you may forget like i have
<setite> Kadran nothin is happening
<mardi> No-one knows how to restart arts?
<setite> i should have configured during install
<foodcoman> dh: I support Windows all day, but I hobby Kubuntu whenever I can....  That means something.
<xwolf-> mardi probably '/etc/init.d/arts restart'
<xwolf-> i don't have it here though
<Kadran> setite: i try it and it works for me ?
<setite> i typed sudo ifconfig eth0 up and nothing happened.. i just get anothe prompt
<dh> Using Adept I think I am installing Firefox
<mardi> xwolf-: Command '/ect/init.d/arts 'restart'' not found :(
<foodcoman> dh:  Here is a couple links to help get you off the ground
<foodcoman> dh: http://kudos.berlios.de
<Skipster23> does ubuntu have a gui interface
<xwolf-> mardi try 'ls /etc/init.d' and search for aRts
<foodcoman> dh: http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<xwolf-> i think it's aRts.
<Skipster23> thats what
<xwolf-> Skipster23 what do you mean?
<Skipster23> aRts is what?
<mardi> xwolf-: eek - we have ALSA but no arts
<xwolf-> mardi well, i can't help you then.
<xwolf-> Skipster23 i don't remember O-o
<xwolf-> !aRts
<ubotu> xwolf-: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mardi> xwolf-: thanks anyways
<Skipster23> is it a xwindows app.
<foodcoman> dh:  another great searchable resource...    https://wiki.ubuntu.com and search for example on nvidia, or ati or DVD or codec, things like that
<foodcoman> dh:  Last one.  http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<setite> ok still cant figure this out... tried the wiki
* foodcoman jumps down from his advocate, spam horse.
<Skipster23> so kubuntu 6.06 still uses kde
<trpr42> thats what that k before ubuntu stands for ;)
<setite> ya
<jarl_> hmm :)
<crimsun> Skipster23: no, kubuntu 6.06 uses windows.
<Skipster23> duh i knew that
<crimsun> it just happens to look like KDE and function exactly like KDE, but it's really windows
<Skipster23> i wasn't thinking for a min. Brain Fart
<dh> I think Linux is still nor friendly enough for me.
<dh> Thanks anyway
<dh> I just needed to know can I remove GRUB Boot loader ?
<foodcoman> dh: Its a whole new skill level.  Saddle up to the challenge.  Make all your friends look dumb.
<Kadran> dh just give linux 2 monthes and you will feel that windows is the one who is not user friendly
<jeekl> Hi. A friend of mine just upgraded to KDE 3.5.2 (breezy) and he has now got two google search bars in his konqueror. Anyone know how to get rid of one of them?
<Blissex> dh: yes, just reinstall the MS Windows one.
<dh> I cannot even install a program ......
<setite> if it helps my eth0 is listed under network interfaces as a disabled ethernet network device and i cant click it
<nixternal> dh: use a windows boot disk, boot from that...then type>  fdisk /mbr
<nixternal> that will clear the mbr putting it back to stock...
<dh> Nevermind it seems I have installed Firefox.
<dh> It was just under "web browser"
<Kadran> dh: installation process in kubuntu is more more easy than windows
<dh> Seems the package manager is quite easy to use
<foodcoman> dh: read the http://kudos.berlios.de.  Kubuntu FAQ.  That will get you off the ground.
<Kadran> dh: at least you know where good programs are
<dh> Seems like it installed Firefox 1.0.8
<setite> haha got it
<setite> damnit no i dont
<dh> There is 1 thing I really need to know, how can I transfer all my PROGRAMs from Windows to Linux ?
<setite> it will enable then immediately disable
<Kadran> dh: any way just try it and don't be confused by the new names and belive me the next time you will use a windows pc you will find it tooooooo dull
<dh> So do I got to install them 1 by 1?
<Seantater> dh: programs?
<setite> you cant
<dh> Like mIRC, Firefox Profile.
<Seantater> dh: You will be using Linux programs
<dh> Sorry not the programs itself more like the settings.
<Seantater> dh: better
<setite> windows programs run on windows... linux on linux... some things you will be able to install on linux... and programs that have same extensions across platforms will be able to import settings and such.. but not a whole lot beyond that
<Seantater> dh: Most of the time -- export -- import -- for each program
<dh> Basicly I got to use different program s?
<Seantater> dh: not for firefox
<Kadran> dh: almost every program in windows has a one similar in linux and if there isn't you can run your fav. windows program with wine,
<dh> Cant i just run them all in WINE ?
<Seantater> dh: not all
<Seantater> dh: only some work
<Kadran> games work
<Seantater> dh: that's why use use LINUX programs
<setite> some will run.. and possibly poorly at that
<Seantater> dh: you would loose some of the point of using linux if you just run everything in wine
<dh> lol
<dh> True
<dh> What about my Firefox Profile ?
<Kadran> i really loved linux games more than windows game, but still windows got some cool games to play, like fifa
<setite> if you have a legacy self contained app you may get it to run.. but windows apps are getting more dependent on full windows installation
<Seantater> dh: try file/import export stuff
<dh> Okay. 1 last thing what about "Show Desktop" i need that.
<Kadran> dh right click on the task bar and add an applet
<setite> ahhh... sudo worked where kdesu didnt.. odd
<Jack_Sparrow> I installed Kweather but it did not find the station/server
<setite> yay inet on the lappy at last.. now to install wifi over ndiswrapper
<foodcoman> Kadran: I think he is looking for the equivilent of a minimize all.
<Kadran> foodcoman: i use Show Desktop button in the special buttton, but how to minimize all?
<Kadran> is there a shortcut?
<word> ok so 2 problems....the bottom bar thing goes all fuzzy when i dock a window on it....and when I don't skip(ctrl+c) the Enterprise Volume Manager on startup kubuntu doesn't boot
<foodcoman> Kadran: Maybe that will do.  Windows its equiv to Window + D key
<Kadran> Jack_Sparrow: i love liquedweather with superkaramba it is more nice and easy
<Jack_Sparrow> dont know what superkaramba is?
<dh> I wish I used Linux in the begining it wouldnt have been this hard :(
<Jack_Sparrow> I have used kweather before
<Jack_Sparrow> Trying to finish my full update
<crazy_penguin> good night everybody ! pleasent dreams ! :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Goodnight
<Kadran> superkaramba is a desktop wiget that will display some information into your wallpaper
<setite> anyone using kubuntu on a macbook pro?
<Jack_Sparrow> WIll synaptic get it
<Kadran> setite: what a combination of power :)
<setite> i know
<setite> shit i forgot my eye exam
<Jack_Sparrow> cya
<dh> .mozilla makes it hidden ?
<tester> hi there
<Kadran> Jack_Sparrow: give superkaramba a shot 'sudo apt-get install superkaramba'
<Kadran> hi tester
<tester> argl
<Jack_Sparrow> Where do I type that.. In term or run
<RedRose2406> hey guys
<Kadran> dh all .anything folder are folders that holds user settings and you don't even need to check those file it is like the registery in windows
<Jack_Sparrow> I am already using synaptic and adept
<word> ok so 2 problems....the bottom bar thing goes all fuzzy when i dock a window on it....and when I don't skip(ctrl+c) the Enterprise Volume Manager on startup kubuntu doesn't boot
* MacSlow is doing some first steps in KDE-land (again)
<dh> Seems like I found where Firefox keeps my profile :D
<Kadran> Jack_Sparrow: search for superkaramba in adept
<mardi> anyone here have experience using Skype
<mardi> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> will do after finishing the full update at 70% now
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks
<Kadran> Jack_Sparrow: you are welcome
<Kadran> mardi: i have tried skype?
<mardi> Kadran:  i get a "Segmentation fault" when Skype tries to initiate or recieve a call
<Kadran> mardi: strange, try to open skype in a debugger and see where is the problem
<mardi> Kadran: i'm a newbie, how would i open Skype in a debugger please?
<Kadran> mardi: some time this trick work if you sure that every thing is ok 'LD_KERNEL_ASSUME=2.4 skype'
<mardi> Kadran: but i'm not sure everything is ok :p
<Kadran> first you will open the debugger by typing 'gdb' in the konsole
<Kadran> then write exec-file /usr/bin/skype
<Kadran> mardi: exec-file /usr/bin/skype
<MacSlow> Can someone explain to me why konversation works but konqueror cannot resolve any url_
<Kadran> mardi: then type 'run'
<mardi> sh: gdb: command not found
<mardi> Kadran: sh: gdb: command not found
<Kadran> mardi: so you will need to install gdb first
<mardi> i thought so ;)
<Kadran> sudo apt-get install gdb
<mardi> would it be a problem that Skype is installed in my /home directory?
<Kadran> mardi: will you tell me how you did the installation?
<silje> hi, everyone! I have a Packard Bell laptop, witch isnt supported in the old 2.6.12 kernel. In the new kubuntu, kubuntu dapper drake flight 7 the kernel is new. 2.6.15, but when i trie to boot from cd, and i chose "start kubuntu" i get a error simular to this: PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:11.0. Anyone seen such a problem before?
<mardi> Kadran: I downloaded the tar.gz from Skype, unpacked it in my /home directory and ran it from there
<mardi> Kadran: i followed the instructions on the Skype site
<Kadran> mardi: ah i c , i have a difirent scinario for you i wish you would folow
<silje> anyone?
<Kadran> download http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-deb
<Kadran> then type 'sudo dpkg --install getskype-linux-deb'
<Kadran> hope it will work
<Kadran> hi silje
<mardi> Kadran: trying it now
<Kadran> mardi: gl
<silje> anyone, know what to do?
<Kadran> silje: hope you solve this problem, try to search the wiki for kernel problems
<Jack_Sparrow> Have you tried anything other than a default install
<Jack_Sparrow> setting it to vesa video etc
<edward_> Hi all. I don't suppose anybody fancies walking me through setting up Amarok do they?
<mardi> Kadran: ok, looks like it worked, where should i run it from?
<apokryphos> edward_: what's the problem?
<Kadran> press 'alt + F2' the write skype but i recommend to make a menu entry for it with kmenuedit
<edward_> apokryphos: I can't get it to play any of my tunes, basically! I've tried all amarok engines and things in Adept that I can find.
<apokryphos> edward_: breezy/dapper?
<Jack_Sparrow> Have you tried changing the repos
<Jack_Sparrow> looking for other prog
<Kadran> edward_: i remember having this problem and some one adviced me here to install the extras but i don't remember the pkg name :(
<Kadran> but it worked fine after
<Jack_Sparrow> Ah
<Jack_Sparrow> good luck , noob myself
<apokryphos> Kadran: on dapper it would've been libxine-extracodecs
<apokryphos> on breezy xine automatically has mp3-output, but to use the gstreamer engine you need gstreamer0.8-mad
<edward_> I've installed all libxine
#kubuntu 2006-05-31
<apokryphos> edward_: are you on dapper or breezy?
<edward_> is gstreamer0.10 not a good idea
<Kadran> ok edward_ as apokryphos try installing libxine-extracodecs and good luck
<edward_> I'm on Dapper
<apokryphos> edward_: so enable the universe repository and install libxine-extracodecs
<apokryphos> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Jack_Sparrow> later people..
<edward_> okay, I'll try that. Thanks ...
<Kadran> thanks apokryphos
<edward_> universe is enabled, but only libxine-main1 and lixinerama1 pop up
<foodcoman> shoot the bunny
<mardi> Kadran: ok, i can run skype from /usr/bin now, and i've run gdb with the your commands
<mardi> what am i looking for in the gdb output?
<Kadran> mardi: usually it tells you where the fault is happening as missing libraries or files and may be commands
<edward_> Ah well, I'll try again tomorrow. Thanks.
<apokryphos> edward_: oh sorry, they've put it in multiverse, not universe.
<apokryphos> !info libxine-extracodecs dapper
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: (the xine video/media player library, binary files), section multiverse/libs, is optional. Version: 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), Packaged size: 1148 kB, Installed size: 2976 kB
<mardi> [Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled] 
<mardi> [New Thread -1222809920 (LWP 22002)] 
<apokryphos> edward_: so just enable multiverse repository and get that package.
<mardi> [Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled] 
<mardi> [New Thread -1222809920 (LWP 22002)] 
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<mardi> damn, sorry!
<apokryphos> :)
<Kadran> mardi: use pastepin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<mardi> pastepin, ok
<Kadran> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<edward_> apokryphos: Sorry if I'm being slow. I enable the multiverse in Adept, but it goes grey again when I fetch updates
<apokryphos> edward_: you might have to hit "apply" or whatever
<apokryphos> edward_: or you could do it manually -- close down adept then: alt+f2 -> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<apokryphos> and add "multiverse" to every line that has "universe"
<apokryphos> edward_: save, close it down, and then: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<mardi> Kadran: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14874
<mardi> Kadran: ok, theres the message i get from gdb :)
<edward_> apokryphos: I'm on it. I'll be back ...
<apokryphos> sure
<Kadran> mardi: just press enter to let gdb move forward in your code
<word> ok so 2 problems....the bottom bar thing goes all fuzzy when i dock a window on it....and when I don't skip(ctrl+c) the Enterprise Volume Manager on startup kubuntu doesn't boot
<Kadran> mardi: keep pressing enter untill you see the program running, then close it and gdb will tell you that the program exited normally, if there is a problem it will apear in the screen like missing library
<mardi> Kadran: ok, "Program exited normally" but when i tried to initiate a call with gdb running it said "/dev/dsp-1: Device or resource busy"
<Bilford> I have a scripting question.  I made a script to download an image , and to set it as my wallpaper.  But the wallpaper function is only working if I run the script myself in a console.  The wallpaper function isnt working when the crontab runs it
<Bilford> http://pastebin.com/747913
<Kadran> mardi: that mean you have a problem with skype and your sound and this problem can be solved from skype preference
<edward_> apokryphos: You are a star, Amarok lives! Thanks for your help. I'm getting there ... slowly ;-)
<Kadran> Bilford: cool script :)
<Bilford> Kadran, thx.  I had help
<apokryphos> edward_: don't hesitate to come in and tell us about any other problems you have =)
<Bilford> but, disregard the image.jpg name.  I only changed it for the PasteBin
<mardi> Kadran: Starting Skype up again, do you have any suggestions about the preference?
<word> apokryphos: The bottom half of my bleh...bar that holds the k menu is fuzzy if i dock a window on it...how can i fix t hat?
<apokryphos> not sure what you mean
<Kadran> Bilford: sorry don't count in me in scripting, i just loved the idea ;)
<foodcoman> apokryphos: Another on the side of your plane.
<word> i'll try and take a screen
<mardi> Kadran: It says under "audio devices" that its using dev/dsp
<apokryphos> foodcoman: sorry?
<apokryphos> mardi: lsof /dev/dsp gives?
<foodcoman> apokryphos: You killed another technical issue with remedy.  Pilots would put kills on the side of their plane to show how good of an ACE they are.
<apokryphos> 8)
<Kadran> mardi: actually when i was using skype some times it says the device is busy and some times it works fine but i wasn't interested in this problem as i have only used it twice or 3 times only
<Kadran> but it works
<Kadran> apokryphos: actually you are briliant
<mardi> Kadran: It says "konqueror 10543 cheesecake   26u   CHR   14,3      7758 /dev/dsp"
<Cosmo_1847> Hello, Can anyone give me a link to a page that tells me how to network kubuntu 5.10 to OSX 10.4.6 ?
<Kadran> hey mardi kill this process
<word> apokryphos: Ok nevermind that one i can live with...the other problem i have is when kubuntu boots up if I don't skip (ctrl+c) the entireprise volume manager then it won't boot..it starts throwing some I/O errors. this is a new problem it wasn't doing this before so i don't know what's wrong...
<apokryphos> mardi: either kill konqueror or kill -9 10543
<mardi> ok, killing it
<apokryphos> word: for screenshots you can use alt+f2 -> ksnapshot btw
<apokryphos> word: enterprise volume manager? Is that some gnome thing?
<word> apokryphos: No, it's something that boots up with kubuntu.
<Bilford> for screenshots, just press  PrintScreen
<apokryphos> word: are you on dapper?
<mardi> OMG Thank you apokryphos and Kadran - its working!!
<word> And the ksnapshot wasn't catching the fuzziness so whatever..............yes apokryphos.
<apokryphos> word: not imagining it? ;-)
<word> apokryphos:  no :P
<apokryphos> word: I guess the I/O problem could be down to a buggy enterprise volume manager package then, not sure. When was the last time you upgraded?
<word> i didn't upgrade i killed the partition i had linux on and did a fresh install of lkubuntu dapper
<word> I did it uh 3 days ago
<apokryphos> word: try doing a dist-upgrade now, and see if the problem persists.
<Jack_Sparrow> What is the easiest way to backup your full kubuntu partition?
<word> a dist-upgrade? o.O
<Jack_Sparrow> dd it to another partition?
<apokryphos> word: hard to know what's really going wrong without the exact error output
<apokryphos> word: yup, just: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<apokryphos> or you can use adept
<word> it happens before copy the os starts so can't exactly copy paste :P
<apokryphos> Fetch updates, then full upgrade, or whatver it's called
<apokryphos> word: yeah, I understand
<word> apokryphos: There was nothing to upgrade :-/
<word> and these problems started after i ran the live cd version of gparted to resize my partitions...before doing anything it scanned for bad sectors and told me i had one...then i ran another program and it said ididnt...then i went back into linux and i found these probs..
<apokryphos> I forget what the setup of the startup of kubuntu is like
<apokryphos> do you have a /var/log/boot.msg?
<word> just tried to open it in kate...it opened but it's blank
<apokryphos> doesn't exist then
<apokryphos> hm, can't really do anything without knowing the exact errors really, I'm afraid
<apokryphos> sounds like a bug though
<word> Well i suppose it could also have coincided with a kubuntu update....
<word> I believe i updated kde-desktop right before all this started o.O
<StR> hi there.. anyone has ben able to run XGL with kubuntu?
<obscurite> Anyone know how to disable the bluetooth daemon? If I try to apt-get remove kdebluetooth it says it wants to remove kubuntu-desktop.
<ShastaMaroon> What is the kubuntu equivalent of synaptic?  adept?
<Kadran> obscurite: try remove blutooth from adept
<obscurite> kadran - sorry... adept?
<apokryphos> ShastaMaroon: yes
<ShastaMaroon> thanks
<silje> Do anyone know if there are any kernel updates in the newest kubuntu version
<Kadran> obscurite: never mind the add/remove manager
<silje> Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper drake)
<obscurite> kadran - checking kcontrol. not seeing much yet
<Kadran> obscurite: oh sorry i have mixed up
<Kadran> it is adept_installer
<Kadran> obscurite: type kdesu adept_installer
<Bilford> tj9991, did your storage problem magically fix itself yet
<NF4> hello I installed kubuntu today useing synaptic from ubuntu every thing went smooth expect now  under gnome the logout dosent have any options like reboot,shutdown,logout ect..
<NF4> is there any way to fix that
<tj9991> Qill
<tj9991> stop pasting the same thing
<Bilford> Im never going back to Toadwater
<Death2Peer> how do you add repositories in Kubuntu ?
<Bilford> paste it into your sources list
<Death2Peer> *n00b question here* and where is that?
<Chousuke> Death2Peer: you can use adept for that I think
<r0xz> Deatch2peer: be moddifying /etc/apt/sources.list
<Chousuke> it's a nice GUI for package management
<r0xz> *by (sry, &drunk; )
<ShastaMaroon> goddamn ATI made their stupid window so tall without scrollbars I can't get to ubuntu and hit ok
<joch> alt-drag it
<ShastaMaroon> ah, nifty
<ShastaMaroon> its still a huge window
<ShastaMaroon> what were they thinking?
<joch> good question
<dom> probably that they could afford to fire a bunch of UI designers
<Bilford> How do I make Konversation windows transparent
<Bilford> How do I make Konversation windows transparent using Alt+F3
<obscurite> Kadran - adept removed kubuntu-desktop. fortunately i knew to check this and re-installed it
<obscurite> (also i don't have a customized desktop to lose, so no big deal)
<petrik> has anyone had any experience of not being able to get to admin mode because of some dcopserver error?
<Kadran> obscurite: oh i am sorry for this i ment 'kdesu adept_installer', and search for blutooth
<obscurite> kadran, only see adept-updater and adept. nothing like adept_installer on apt
<Kadran> obscurite: press 'alt+F2' then type 'kdesu adept_installer'
<Kadran> it will start the add/remove programs and will safely remove the bluetooth
<obscurite> kadran - command adept_installer not found
<obscurite> kadran - i'm on breezy. are you on dapper or something?
<Kadran> obscurite: yes i use dapper
<obscurite> kadran - that's probably it
<Kadran> obscurite: i c, is breezy is more stable than dapper?
<MacSlow> re
<obscurite> kadran - i havne't used dapper yet. it's never crashed on me in about 3-4 months though
<Jack_Sparrow> How long should it take superkaraumba to load liquidweather for the first time?
<skipster23> question- in my add romove programs some of the stuff is gray, how can i activate them to be installed
<obscurite> kadran - how stable has dapper been for you?
<MacSlow> Is there any special trick needed to get kwin's built-in compositing-manager to start-up with nvidia's closed source driver?
<Kadran> Jack_Sparrow: around 2 min
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<Kadran> obscurite: i think it 's great i was using mandriva and now i can't live with out kubuntu
<Kadran> i hated the lazy update in mandriva
<MasterEvilAce> KUUUBUNTUUUU
<skipster23> in adept installer some of the programs are grayed out how can i activate them to be installed
<Kadran> is there is a program that works like stardict?
<Kadran> skipster23: i have some grayed but the are grayed because they conflict with some installed other programs
<skipster23> well i would like to get GStreamer to work so i can listen to mp3's
<Kadran> skipster23: you can try xine if it is ok?
<visik7> hi
<visik7> i've 2 wireless config one at home and one at uni
<visik7> (campus)
<skipster23> nope it's grayed too
<visik7> how can I manage this 2 config
<visik7> ?
<Kadran> skipster23: ok let's try this, open the konsole and try to install the pkg you want in command line to see which pkg prevent it from being installed
<r0xz> visik7: kwlan?
<r0xz> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=37041
<visik7> r0xz: kwlan handle wpa ?
<r0xz> visik7: yes
<visik7> it isn't in dapper
<visik7> handle dapper wpa config ?
<visik7> I've a config wpa-options in interfaces
<skipster23> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<skipster23> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<skipster23> Reading package lists... Done
<skipster23> Building dependency tree... Done
<skipster23> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer
<Kadran> skipster23: oh that's why they are all grayed
<obscurite> On the default breezy kubuntu install I was running about 500mb with a handful of programs running. after turning off unneeded services I'm using 403mb of ram running 3xkonsole, gimp, inkscape, monodevelop, apache/mono, xchat, xmaxima, 2xfirefox, kcontrol, gaim, kontact, oo writer
<obscurite> amazing what a little tweaking does
<r0xz> visik7: knetworkmanager can do it also
<r0xz> visik7: knetworkmanager is in repository
<Kadran> skipster23: you are opening adept in user mode not super user mode
<Kadran> try this 'kdesu adept'
<visik7> r0xz: doesn't handle 8021X
<visik7> only wpa
<r0xz> visik7: i've no experience with 8021X, sry
<visik7> r0xz: wpa_supplicant handle it and also interfaces(5)
<visik7> maybe I've to undestand mapping under interfaces(5)
<steven_> apokryphos->Are you online?
<steven_> I finally got the theme manager figured out. But the Redmond splash screen wont work for some reason. What gives?
<steven_> No splash screen seems to work actually.
<obscurite> anyone notice that kde themes seem to have more "lines" than gnome? i was using a metacity theme on gnome that seemed cleaner. i think i prefer kde, but i wonder if i'll find a theme that's as visually clean
<steven_> Ok, probably a really stupid question but how do I change my name?
<mardi> Kadran: thanks for your help with skype
<Kadran> mardi: you are welcome any time
<M00N3D> Nevermind
<mardi> Skype works now but Konqueror keeps taking over /dev/dsp, i have to killall konqueror to reconnect between calls
<ubuntu> hello?
<ubuntu> anyone here?
<MasterEvilAce> no
<ubuntu> i need help
<obscurite> mardi - is there a setting in skype to make it respect and use artsd?
<MasterEvilAce> okay what is it
<ubuntu> the install won't work
<MasterEvilAce> any errors?
<ubuntu> i'm on the kubuntu beta 2 live cd and when i click next it just closes
<mardi> obscurite: not that i can see
<obscurite> mardi - i had that same problem in gnome with apps competing for audio. the trick was to use the gnome audio manager (which is only supported by some apps, not all)
<ubuntu> has anyone had that before?
<ubuntu> why would it just close?
<obscurite> mardi - in both kde and gnome, apps that don't use the desktop specific audio manager are going to have audio problems
<silje> i have a old kernel, that doesnt quite support my hardware
<ubuntu> i'm on the 64 bit version
<silje> i cant get internet
<silje> neither wired or wireless works
<silje> but i tried another distro
<ubuntu> i also tried SuSE 10 and that woudn't work either
<mardi> obscurite: i'll try it with oss -m ./skype?
<ubuntu> i got this error, and i checked the cd's and they were fine
<silje> it worked, because it was running 2.6.14, wich works, 2.6.15 gives me a error when i boot it, so it wont install
<silje> but ive managed to install a old kernel
<silje> 2.6.12
<silje> but as I said before
<silje> it doesnt support neither of my network cards
<silje> how is it possible to upgrade kernel
<obscurite> mardi - i think you need to use the artsdsp command
<mardi> obscurite: oh oh yeh, that one
<silje> iv downloaded a kernel
<silje> on another computer
<silje> and burned it
<silje> do i need compilator programs?
<M00N3D> Ok, how exactly do I go about setting Konversation automatically enters my password to the server on startup?
<joch> silje: you need make, gcc, libc6-dev etc.
<obscurite> silje - build-essentials
<obscurite> why would you need to "burn" a kernel?
<obscurite> no network support on your install target?
<Vose> can I get Java web start for adept?
<obscurite> anyone have any trouble with amarok on breezy?
<goldenear> obscurite: which version of amarok ?
<obscurite> goldenear - 1.3.1 but i have a lead now
<goldenear> obscurite: you should upgrade your system
<obscurite> goldenear - got 1.3.1 to work in the meantime
<akram> hi*
<Kadran> hi
<Kadran> guys i have 1.4.0 and it work fantastik
<Kadran> i think obscurite it is the time to upgrade
<obscurite> kadran - is there a package? or did you download and build?
<Kadran> obscurite: i have added the kde respoteries from source-o-matic
<Kadran> and it works cool
<obscurite> kadran - cool, i'll check it
<kkathman> does anyone have a suggestion of an OSS proggie that will allow me to view all pictures in a directory and zoom in, and then move/delete them ?
<kkathman> other than konqueror :)
<Kadran> kkathman: i think you can use Gwenview
<mardi> Can anyone tell me how to restart ALSA/sound server?
<obscurite> mardi - killall artsd
<mardi> I just turned off Skype (working fine) and now the microphone is still "on".. can hear the computer and stuff through the speakers.
<mardi> The killall artsd didn't do the trick
<Kadran> mardi: mute the mic in kmix
<obscurite> okay, i am doing an apt-get upgrade from backports. amarok is being updated but i'm not sure if it'll be 1.4
<mardi> Kadran: Will we have to do that every time?
<|brad|> add deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14 dapper main    to the source list
<|brad|> there is an offical package
<obscurite> brad - ahh ok
<Kadran> mardi: no just stop the mic sound to apear in the speaker, it will still be loud
<obscurite> brad - darn, nothing for breezy :)
<|brad|> nope, the main site said packages from dapper
<mardi> Kadran: Aaaah, beautiful, wish we could do the same on the XP machine upstairs. :P
<|brad|> from = for.... i spent too much time in the sun today
<Vose> I am trying to install (My first unixe app install) Java web start it said to "cd usr/java" to creat folder but when I try that comand I get the error folder does not exist?
<Kadran> is there is a frontend for festival?
<visik7> anyon e use knemo ?
<Kadran> visik7: i like AIO theme in superkaramba more than knemo
<Kadran> i think it 's for windows user
<intelikey> i can't seem to get konsole to open a bash session from the menu or shortcut icon.   it only opens  /bin/sh    i can then type bash  and have a bash session,   i have set the  settings > config konsole > session    to execute /bin/bash  and session=linux console   but it's still /bin/sh when it starts....    any help ?
<visik7> i don't like superkaramba
<intelikey> i even tried rm /bin/sh   and made a shell warper called /bin/sh  that read  /bin/bash $*      but konsole seems to have a test of some sort that won't let it start sh if it's not a symlink
<Kadran> intelikey: check user settings
<intelikey> Kadran more info ?
<intelikey> user settings   where Kadran ?
<Kadran> open 'user & groups' and check if the default shell is /bin/bash
<Kadran> yes from the system settings
<intelikey> hmmmm i don't have any such app
<Kadran> do you use dapper?
<intelikey> yea
<Kadran> type systemsettings
<Kadran> or go forward for kuser
<intelikey> $ systemsettings
<intelikey>  /bin/sh: systemsettings: not found
<h3sp4wn>  /bin/sh is bash
<intelikey> no it's dash
<intelikey> it is a symlink
<Kadran> it 's a symlink to bash actually
<intelikey> could be bash dash tcsh.....
<intelikey> no it's a symlink to dash    here.
<Kadran> intelikey: 'kdesu kuser'
<h3sp4wn> exec sh && echo $SHELL (I get /bin/bash)
<intelikey>  kuser
<intelikey>  /bin/sh: kuser: not found
<luksan> intelikey: install kdeadmin
<obscurite> anyone use an irc client aside from xchat for kde?
<intelikey> that's not desireable.  or nessary.   i don't even have to use konsole.   but thanks for the  "long answer"  anyway.
<obscurite> something with kde integration might be fun to play with (like to display what's playing in amarok)
<luksan> obscurite: Konversation
<obscurite> luksan - cool thanks
<luksan> no integration with amaroK
<orangey> obscurite: konversation.
<obscurite> how do you think konversation compares to xchat
<luksan> obscurite: i just like the KDE integration, i don't know how much different it is
* Janitux is listening to "That Girl" by Iron Maiden on Best Of The B'Sides Dic 1 [amaroK] 
<Janitux> :D
* luksan scowls at Janitux
<Lt-Elmo> evening all
<neofax99> Hello everyone!
<Lt-Elmo> :)
<Lt-Elmo> new kubuntu user here
<neofax99> having a problem with ndiswrapper on Dapper rc1 with a WG111 usb nic
<Kadran> good night every one, :)
<NewToKubuntu> how come the uname -r and uname -m give me two different versions  of my machine ....one says 386 and other one says 686
<NewToKubuntu> does anyone know ?
<Kyral> Arch vs. what it was compiled agains
<NewToKubuntu> ohh
<NewToKubuntu> thanks Kyral
<rexykik> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<rexykik> did that and it doesn't work :(
<buldi> irc.homelien.no
<visik7> anyone is able to enable context submenu on knemo icons ?
<UzzaDead> anyone available to give some help on getting my wireless card going? i've tried the wiki and such but no luck
<PyroMithrandir> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<PyroMithrandir> have you tried those, UzzaDead?
<UzzaDead> indeed i have..
<UzzaDead> it loaded the driver but it was supposed to state the hardware was present and it didnt so im stumped
<UzzaDead> and its also pcmcia not PCI so i dont think lspci would list my card, being a relative noob doesnt help :)
<PyroMithrandir> well, I don't have experience with linux and wireless, so I can't help you
<UzzaDead> thanks anyway
* NthDegree is away: Away at the moment
<obscurite> anyone know of a konversation package for breezy?
<obscurite> (0.19)
<obscurite> i saw a .deb on the konversation project page, but wasn't sure if i should attempt it
<ctothej> hey fellas, my kubuntu dapper installer keeps hanging on me. is there anything i can do?
<ctothej> im on the live cd now, performing the install from here
<obscurite> anyone find that memory requirements are greater or less in dapper vs breezy overall?
<crimsun> greater.
<crimsun> more bling, more memory required.
<obscurite> is that only if you set up xgl, or by default?
<obscurite> not xgl necessarily, but whatever the new eye candy is
<crimsun> by default
<obscurite> hmm, i wonder how much. every app i could want to run fits in about 525mb right now.
<obscurite> I'm thinking about getting a small machine that has 512mb
<obscurite> not that 512mb is bad, just that i run a ton of apps and dont want to swap like mad :)
<ctothej> I get this error when installing: "failed to create a file system". help would be much appreciated
<PyroMithrandir> ctothej, sounds like it's a problem with your hard drive
<PyroMithrandir> could it be a bad drive?
<ctothej> Its a SATA hard drive. It should be able to handle it right? It says creating ext3 file system ... SCSI4 (0,0,0) sdb
<ctothej> ive used it before so i dont think so
<FHX> =.= how long does it take to upgrade to dapper?
<PyroMithrandir> ctothej, well, if you've used it before then I don't know, man
<PyroMithrandir> ctothej, you could try a different file system, and see if it can use reiser or something
<ctothej> does the installer have problems with sata?
<PyroMithrandir> not that I know of
<mike__> Bonsoir a tous!
<Whisky> Whats Kubuntu? Whats different from Ubuntu ?
<mike__> using konkeror
<mike__> not gdm
<Jack_Sparrow> What is the best program for wecam or video chat?
<james_xxx> i am running kubuntu and have six desktops configured... but oddly, when i swich to desktop two, i have gnome instead of KDE and i cannot figure out how to switch it back. would anyone have a suggestion?
<mike__> Someone  can help me? I just installed kubuntu but my mic don't work
<Whisky> mike__: Cant you just install KDE on Ubuntu? KDE+Ubuntu=Kubuntu ?
<MasterEvilAce> Kubuntu comes with KDE yeah
<macd> KDE+Ubuntu = Kubuntu = Gnome
<macd> Kubuntu + Gnome
<Whisky> Gnome? Where did that come from
<macd> my mistake :P
<macd> Ubuntu typicly has gnome ....unless you choose the ubuntu server setup
<mike__> Whisky: No there is much more than that! there is many things more I used ubuntu but I like more kubuntu
<macd> so KDE + Ubuntu would = Kubuntu + Gnome....
<RandomDude15> hey I need help
<mike__> hi RandomDude15
<robotgeek> RandomDude15: ask away
<Whisky> k :P
<RandomDude15> k. I can't seem to get on downloads sent on badongo.net in firefox.
<RandomDude15> and I get on them in windows.
<mike__> robotgeek: I just installed kubuntu and my mic don't work do you know what I can do ?
<RandomDude15> and I'd like to hava java installed in firefox too and make my GTK programs look good in KDE.
<RandomDude15> if its not too much trouble I'd like that.
<robotgeek> RandomDude15: "ping badongo.net"
<robotgeek> mike__: is it unmuted in kmix
<RandomDude15> I can get on badongo but my friend uploaded something for me on it.
<RandomDude15> and I can't get it.
<mike__> robotgeek:  YES
<RandomDude15> http://www.badongo.net/vid/131634
<jessica__> you need to activate full duplex.
<jessica__> RandomDude15: to make GTK apps look better then garbage get dapper, it uses your KDE theme as the theme for GTK
<james_xxx> this is weird, on desktop number 2 i have the GNOME desktop with the KDE panel... i wish i knew how the heck to fix that
<RandomDude15> ok but how do I get java on firefox?
<robotgeek> RandomDude15, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<PyroMithrandir> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<james_xxx> ok now i switched to having one desktop and all i have is NOME with NO panel at all
<james_xxx> GNOME
<RandomDude15> does that install it into firefox too?
<crabgrass> adept has problems with interactive text responces
<james_xxx> ok i could use some help here
<james_xxx> my panel is gone and i have a GNOME sektop... and the frame for this window is gone
<james_xxx> i think i need to reboot but i can't
<robotgeek> RandomDude15: yes
<james_xxx> geesh
<robotgeek> james_xxx: alt + f2
<robotgeek> konsole
<james_xxx> robot, that gives me the command line but no panel
<james_xxx> ok
<james_xxx> ok how do i shut down from the terminal
<mike__> someone know why my mic don't work? I just installed kubuntu
<RandomDude15> hmmm.
<RandomDude15> I have a mic too dude.
<RandomDude15> is it a headset mic?
<RandomDude15> Mine is.
<james_xxx> i am having very serious problems lol
<RandomDude15> just type reboot?
<james_xxx> i can't close any of these windows... or move them
<robotgeek> james_xxx: type alt+f2, then type kwin
<james_xxx> robotgeek: i will have to wait until what you typed scrolls up. i can't see it right now
<Ahmuck> um, wow, i just killed kubuntu big time
<Ahmuck> i need some help understanding what happened
<Dasnipa`> what did you do? sudo rm /*
<Ahmuck> no, i removed xine and xine related stuff.  seems that that is tied into kdm/x
<james_xxx> this is really crazy
<james_xxx> kubuntu meltdown
<Ahmuck> anyhow, i have no menu
<james_xxx> robotgeek: ok that did it... but i still have the GNOME desktop running on desktop 2... how do i change that back to KDE like the other desktops?
<Dasnipa`> you sure you just removed xine stuff? and not anything related to x?
<Ahmuck> well i tried to remove the xine stuff.  it asked if i wanted to shut down kdm and i said yes
<Ahmuck> yes, i would say stuff related to x
<robotgeek> james_xxx: not sure what you did
<robotgeek> Ahmuck: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Ahmuck> i am working on the same system where it happened, but i don't have a taskbar, or any kde menu
<Ahmuck> robotgeek: what happened.  i don't understand how kdm would be tied to xine
<james_xxx> robotgeek: i don't think i did anything. i have 5 desktops that are KDE , but desktop number 2 is GNOME, but with a KDE panel
<robotgeek> james_xxx: what do you mean deskotop 2 is gnome?
<robotgeek> Ahmuck: not sure what you did, but installing kubuntu-desktop will give you back Kubuntu
<erofee> hi all
<erofee> how much effort will it be to upgrade from breezy to 6.06?
<james_xxx> robotgeek: ok, i am running kubuntu, and i have it configured to have 6 desktops.... but for some strange reason, when i go to desktop #2 now, i have a GNOME desktop
<erofee> just a simple apt-get or something more complicated?
<robotgeek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades erofee
<PyroMithrandir> james_xxx, desktops within KDE or desktops like xsessions?
<nalioth> !upgrade
<ubotu> I guess upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<james_xxx> PyroMithrandir: desktops within KDE... like you click on in the panel
<erofee> great, any idea how long it will be before it is officially released?
<PyroMithrandir> james_xxx, in what way is desktop #2 a gnome desktop?
<james_xxx> PyroMithrandir: it looks like GNOME it acts like GNOME...... it is UBUNTU instead of KUBUNTU
<james_xxx> PyroMithrandir: but that is only desktop number 2
<james_xxx> AND... the panel in desktop number 2 is the KDE panel
<PyroMithrandir> james_xxx, that's really wierd
<james_xxx> PyroMithrandir: REALLY weird
<PyroMithrandir> wait, if the panel is the KDE panel that's not really gnome, then, is it?
<james_xxx> PyroMithrandir: maybe not, but the desktop itself is totally GNOME...
<PyroMithrandir> james_xxx, the desktop background picture? or what? can you take a screenshot?
<james_xxx> PyroMithrandir: if i right-click on the desktop, i get GNOME menus, not KDE
<james_xxx> i could try to do a screen shot
<erofee> james_xxx, i think that is very cool
<PyroMithrandir> james_xxx, you'll have to excuse me for being confused, I've never heard of anything like this before
<erofee> i wish i could have a gnome desktop amongst my KDE's
<Ahmuck> is there a way to get apt-get to run without the cd.  i seem to have misplaced it
<james_xxx> PyroMithrandir: hey, this si new to me , too
<PyroMithrandir> james_xxx, does it stay like this if you log out and log back in?
<PyroMithrandir> Ahmuck, yeah, apt-get doesn't need the CD at all
<erofee> Ahmuck: not sure what you are talking about
<Ahmuck> it is requesting the cd
<PyroMithrandir> oh, you want to turn that off?
<Ahmuck> Media Change: Please insert the disc labelled
<Ahmuck>  Kubuntu 6.06 _Dapper Drake_ - Beta i386 (20060420)
<Ahmuck> in the drive /cdrom/ and press enter
<james_xxx> PyroMithrandir: i will check and see. i have a screen shot now, where should i send it?
<PyroMithrandir> it won't give you any problems, Ahmuck, it'll just ask for it
<PyroMithrandir> james_xxx, DCC it to me
<erofee> just hit enter
<erofee> Ahumck
<james_xxx> PyroMithrandir: lol i have no idea what DCC is
<Ahmuck> it won't let me past that no matter how many times i hit enter
<robotgeek> or you can use pastebin
<PyroMithrandir> james_xxx, it's file transfer over IRC
<robotgeek> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<robotgeek> james_xxx: use that url for images too
<PyroMithrandir> yeah, that'll work fine :)
<erofee> Ahmuck: load up adept and edit your repositories
<james_xxx> robotgeek: ok
<erofee> remove the entry for the cd rom
<erofee> i think that will fix it
* PyroMithrandir agrees with erofee 
<Ahmuck> /$ sudo adept
<Ahmuck> sudo: adept: command not found
<PyroMithrandir> Ahmuck, try synaptic
<erofee> are you using KDE?
<Ahmuck> yes
<Ahmuck> how do i start k3b
<Ahmuck> it would be in the /usr/bin correct ?
<Ahmuck> er, kb3 ?
<erofee> in your start menu under system (that is where you find adept
<erofee> k3b is in multimedia in the start menu
<erofee> sorry, the K menu
<james_xxx> PyroMithrandir: here is the screen shot: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14882
<PyroMithrandir> yeah, or you can just type k3b
<Ahmuck> bleh, no go either
<erofee> that'll work
<PyroMithrandir> in a terminal
<erofee> or press alt+f2 and type it in there
<PyroMithrandir> james_xxx, did you run nautilus on that desktop?
<Ahmuck> k, how do i edit the apt-get repository using nano
<PyroMithrandir> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<PyroMithrandir> and comment out the CD one
<PyroMithrandir> with #
<erofee> can't remember the exact file, let me have a quick dig
<james_xxx> PyroMithrandir: this will sound dumb, but how do i run nautilus
<PyroMithrandir> well, nautilus is the gnome file browser
<PyroMithrandir> and it is also what manages the desktop icons and stuff in gnome
<erofee> the file you need to edit is /etc/apt/sources.list
<james_xxx> PyroMithrandir: yeahm i know but i don't think i can access it. i have a KDE panel with a KDE meno.... but the desktop itself is GNOME, and if i right-click on the desktop , i get GNOME options
<Ahmuck> ya !
<PyroMithrandir> you'd run it by typing nautilus into a terminal or if there is a nautilus icon in one of the menus...
<Ahmuck> well i am re-installing kubuntu destop, we will see how that goes
<Ahmuck> btw, wonder why bluetooth is in the base install ?
<erofee> did you install kubuntu directly, or installed ubuntu and download kde?
<PyroMithrandir> james_xxx, upon up a terminal and type killall nautilus
<james_xxx> PyroMithrandir: yeah, i have nautilus up
<robotgeek> james_xxx: i think you have nautilus running
<PyroMithrandir> ah well
<PyroMithrandir> there you go
<PyroMithrandir> :)
<erofee> a lot of machines come with bluetooth nowadays
<james_xxx> pyro, well no, i just stareted nautilis just now
<PyroMithrandir> oh
<PyroMithrandir> geeze
<robotgeek> james_xxx: well, it is drawing the desktop, which gives you the gnome-menus
<PyroMithrandir> I thought that the reason your desktop was like that was because nautilus was running
<Ahmuck> erofee: kubuntu text beta 6.06 cd
<Ahmuck> directly
<erofee> ok
<erofee> i am still on breezy
<james_xxx> PyroMithrandir: ok killall did it, i have the KDE desktop back
<james_xxx> lol
<Ahmuck> this is an easy recover however considering how i have tanked some other distros
<erofee> so if stuff i am saying doesn't make sense, that is why
<Ahmuck> k, brb
<PyroMithrandir> james_xxx, good. glad to know I'm right ;)
<james_xxx> that was crazy, but... it would be really cool to switch back and forth between KDE and GNOME with just a click
<erofee> yep, definately a cool feature
<erofee> i would love to do it with other desktops too
<erofee> i use edubuntu also
<james_xxx> yeah, fluxbox xfce4 etc etc
<PyroMithrandir> well, it wasn't that he was really running all of gnome on that KDE desktop
<erofee> yeah
<PyroMithrandir> the desktop was just being drawing the desktop
<PyroMithrandir> erm
<james_xxx> PyroMithrandir: no, i wasn't ... GNOME desktop with KDE panel... really whacked
<PyroMithrandir> nautilus was just drawing the desktop
<james_xxx> yeah
<erofee> plus it would be a drain on swap space to have all dedsktops loaded and be able to switch
<skipster23> i need to copy some codect to a write protected folder what sudo command do i use
<PyroMithrandir> erofee, you can run gnome and KDE side by side with multiple x sessions
<erofee> i just sudo konqueror and do it like that
<james_xxx> erofee: but is that not what they are going to be doing in edgy? with the whole 3D cube thing?
<PyroMithrandir> it's not recommended to do it with the same user account
<nixternal> sudo cp codecs /director/where/you/want/to/copy
<billytwowilly> Hi, anyone running dapper with xgl? I just tried the kororaa live cd and it is AWESOME!!
<skipster23> thanks
<nixternal> np
<ctothej> when I try to install, it keeps freezing on loading /install/initrd.gz . anyone know why?
<nixternal> thx billytwowilly for reminding me...i want to dl and give it a try
<james_xxx> yeah XGL is what i was thinking of
<PyroMithrandir> billytwowilly, try #ubuntu-xgl
<billytwowilly> thanks.
<PyroMithrandir> I tried it out about 2 months ago
<PyroMithrandir> it's really cool, but it wasn't integrated enough into KDE for my taste
<james_xxx> is XGL just a special effect?
<PyroMithrandir> well, XGL is the X server
<PyroMithrandir> !xgl
<ubotu> methinks xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<Ahmuck> well, it appears i am operating again, but crippled
<Ahmuck> i seem to have lost my taskbar configuration and my konversation configuration as well
<Ahmuck> k, it seems i have lost my settings, such as installed programs, etc.
<ctothej> why would my system freeze when loading /install/initrd.gz before an install?
<_nano_> billytwowilly: sadly I'm not sure if it would work on my old ati radeon 7500 card :(
<billytwowilly> _nano_: it ran pretty good on my buddie's laptop, which has a roughly equivalent card...
<billytwowilly> well, ever so slightly better card actually.
<_nano_> billytwowilly: what was his card?
<Ahmuck> heh, removing bluetooth from kubuntu also removes kubunt-desktop. :-(
<_nano_> billytwowilly: wow this page claims it would work on my card!!
<billytwowilly> mobility 9500? 8700? I'm not sure.
<_nano_> billytwowilly: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Video_Card_Support_Under_XGL
<billytwowilly> just download the kororaa livecd and give it a try. it was awesome.
<_nano_> billytwowilly: my graphics card is like 32MB but my ram is 1gb..i hope this would work..what do you think?
<billytwowilly> I dunno. download the livecd and try it out;)
<billytwowilly> then let me know.
<_nano_> billytwowilly: yeah will do :)
<billytwowilly> _nano_: I'm now curious, so message me when you figure it out;)
<_nano_> billytwowilly: thanks for the pointer though :D
<imbrandon> _nano_, i have onboard video ( intel 845g ) and it worked like a charm ( live cd )
<_nano_> billytwowilly: surely
<_nano_> imbrandon: that's an integrated graphics card right?
<imbrandon> yes
<_nano_> imbrandon: wow that gives me hope :)
<billytwowilly> _nano_: no problem. it's awesome, you'll be impressed, just make sure to download the kde cd, not the gnome one, I downloaded the gnome one, which wasn't as cool as kde would have been;)
<jbgy88> hello Newb here
<_nano_> jbgy88: so am i...welcome to the club :)
<jbgy88> thank you
<jbgy88> thank god nice people
<bimberi> just wait till we get going :P
<jbgy88> ok then
<jbgy88> ok question sounds sad but i dont have Adept how would I install iot
<jbgy88> it*
<jbgy88> ?
<erofee> apt-get
<_nano_> sudo apt-get adept? (i use synaptic though)
<_nano_> !adept
<ubotu> adept is probably a package manager for Kubuntu. A howto is provided here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<jbgy88> thank you?
<jbgy88> noooo its a how to on how to download things using it!
<erofee> sudo apt-get adept
<jbgy88> nope not working either
<erofee> try sudo aptitude
<cfh_dev> What's a good dvd player for kde?  Something that supports dvd nav.
<p00q> cfh_dev kaffeine
<cfh_dev> Whenever I try to open Kaffeine, I get "kaffeine_part.desktop not found in search path"
<jbgy88> its really slow now using aptitude
<jbgy88> Nothing Nada oh well i'll try it tomorrow
<Bilford_> using  Alt+F3, how do you make the  windows transparent   in Konversation
<Bilford_> or how do you make the  windows transparent   in Konversation, period
<_nano_> lol erofee I did a mistake and you repeated it :P ...sudo apt-get install adept :P
* _nano_ needs more caffeine
<mike__> Someone know how to have more than one sound?
<_nano_> mike__: you mean more than one sound apps running?
<UzzaDead> anyone have a guide on updating/upgrading my kernel from 386 to 686
<imbrandon> UzzaDead, just type "sudo apt-get install linux-686" then reboot, it does the rest for you
<james_xxx> #kubuntu-xgl
<james_xxx> sorry about that
<imbrandon> james_xxx, #ubuntu-xgl ;)
<mike__> _nano_:  I found it thx
<UzzaDead> anyone know how i can switch from a 386 kernel to 686?
<bimberi> UzzaDead: sudo aptitude install linux-686
<bimberi> UzzaDead: or use adept :)
<Celeste> hi
<UzzaDead> bimberi i was trying to do the adept thing but was being stumped but i got it figured out i think, thanks anway :)
<Celeste> I have a little question:
<james_xxx> my comp has a celeron d chip... would there be value in installing the 686 kernel? i havethe 386 installed
<james_xxx> ?
<UzzaDead> probably james_xxx
<bimberi> UzzaDead: np
<UzzaDead> Celeste whats the question?
<Celeste> on my windows laptop are 50 GB of Data ... and I have a  Kubuntu Workstation also here
* bimberi hasn't bothered with a 686 kernel
<james_xxx> UzzaDead: would it mess up my system if i switched to the 686 kernel?
<Celeste> I do not have an external harddrive
<UzzaDead> james_xxx i just switched from 386 to 686 i'll tell you in a sec
<james_xxx> ok
<UzzaDead> james_xxx also does the celeron D support HT?
<Celeste> so I wondered if I can use an ethernet cable and directly transfer the data from the windows XP laptop to the kubuntu workstation
<UzzaDead> Celeste sure you'd need to set up file sharing
<james_xxx> UzzaDead: i don't think so, but i'm not sure
<Celeste> UzzaDead, is this difficult?
<m5m> erp I just broke firefox trying to upgrade using the wiki's FirefoxNewVersion page.  One pre-existing quirk on my system is that apt-get update errors out saying 'failed to fetch' one of the universe packages.  the error on running firefox is that it can't open the libstdc++.so.5 shared object file... any ideas?
<UzzaDead> Celeste not very but i couldnt guide you
<UzzaDead> james_xxx i dont believe it supports HT
<UzzaDead> and switching from 386 to 686 worked for me
<UzzaDead> no problems yet
<UzzaDead> Celeste give this a try
<UzzaDead> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SettingUpSamba?highlight=%28samba%29
<UzzaDead> that looks like what you need/want to do
<UzzaDead> james_xxx i'd say go ahead and switch to 686
<james_xxx> sweet
<m5m> nalioth: you think I should apt-get libstdc++5 if that's what FirefoxNewVersion is complaining it can't find?
<UzzaDead> mines ticking along just fine
<m5m> and hiya by the way too :-)
<Celeste> thank you UzzaDead
<UzzaDead> you're welcome Celeste
<m5m> installing libstcd++5 did it, for anyone that was curious, it's unbroken now :-P
<_nano_> !xgl
<ubotu> xgl is probably "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<Ahmuck> heh, removing kubuntu-desktop is interesting
<Bilford> what happens
<Bilford> can you see the insides of your monitor
<Ahmuck> no, but the adept notifier icon goes away.  i think it must be similar to rh-desktop
<Ahmuck> like an icon package, etc.
<robin_> is there a list somewhere of whats new in 6.06
<robin_> hello?
<crimsun> robin_: there're wiki pages for the flights.
<Ahmuck> installing xine-ui puts xine on the multimedia list twice
<robin_> what the repository for wins32 codec
<RadiantFire> robin_: you can use cypherfunk
<bimberi> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<robin_> not into that
<RadiantFire> not into easysource?
<RadiantFire> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic I use this to make a sources list
<_chris> im using kde 3.4.2 on kubutu 5.10 and when i open konqueror in web browser mode and click on a link in a page it keeps popping up a dialog asking me if i want to save the linked page instead of going to the page. How can I fix this?
<robin_> sorry i thought you where talkin dirty to me lol
<RadiantFire> lol
<dein> whats the terminal command for delete?
<bimberi> dein: rm
<dein> ok
<james_xxx> ok i switched to the 686 kernel, seemingly without a glitch
<ctothej_> how do i restart xserver?
<mike__> hi
<mike__> I cant mount my hard drive in stockage support
<robin_> caan someone tell me what i need to do to get amarok to play mp3's?
<crimsun> on breezy or dapper?
<robin_> dapper
<_nano_> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<crimsun> install libxine-extracodecs from multiverse (you also need universe enabled)
<Bilford> tj9991, when are you going to install Kubuntu
<mike__> how can I mount my DG
<mike__> HD*
<stevekl> Does KDE have a taskbar aplet that displays CPU temp?
<critter> hey, does anyone know a program which will extract a .img file to the hard drive
<critter> i tried using growisofs but it only lets me burn the image
<stevekl> Hm, you might be able to mount it with loopback
<stevekl>  mount -o loop image.img /mnt/wherever/
<critter> no dice
<stevekl> then I have no clue heh
<stevekl> sorry
<critter> :-/
<critter> burning it is fine, but for the sake of some dvd-r's id prefre to extract some of the movies right to my hard drive
<stevekl> critter: Well, some movie players can just play the .img file directly
<stevekl> critter: I *think* mplayer and vlc can do that
<stevekl> Actually i'm sure mplayer can
<critter> hmmm
<critter> alright i will check that out
<critter> that would be VERY convenient
<critter> hey, steve, the mount -o did work
<critter> i mounted to a wrong area, that was my bad
<critter> thanks for the advice
<word> is it possible to run like a repair install of kubuntu? like...replace all the important files it needs to run but keep the config files and other packages?
<MasterEvilAce`LT> my adept is saying it can't do anything because something is using it already. i \restarted, etc. nothing.
<RadiantFire> MasterEvilAce`LT: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<MasterEvilAce`LT> damnit
<MasterEvilAce`LT> okay, i ran that command and my computer froze configuring vwdial? or wvdial or something
<MasterEvilAce`LT> i think that's why adept never finished installing updates
<MasterEvilAce`LT> anyway to make it not download that package
<MasterEvilAce`LT> whomever helped me like 5 minutes ago..
<MasterEvilAce`LT> sigh.. trying it again
<imbrandon> MasterEvilAce`LT, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<word> is there a desktop recorder for linux?
<MasterEvilAce`LT> bah :/
<word> i need it to prove that i'm not crazy and my kmenu bar really is freaking out
<MasterEvilAce`LT> Anyone know how to STOP a package from installing using dpkg --configure -a ?? it crashes so i can'tuse apt-get period because ov wvdial or vwdial
<word> try removing it?
<word> sudo apt-get remove wvdial vwdial ?
<RadiantFire> MasterEvilAce`LT: dpkg -r wvdial
<ctothej> anyone successful in getting dual head to work where you can move applications across multiple monitors?
<ctothej> i have dual head working, but i cant drag my applications across to the other screen
<MasterEvilAce`LT> TY radiant, once again
<MasterEvilAce`LT> ty Radiant! you have saved my kubuntu
* MasterEvilAce`LT does the battle cry
<MasterEvilAce`LT> KUUUBUNTUUUU
<Vampis> lol
<RadiantFire> yay
<Vampis> Another dawn, another day
<RadiantFire> its 1:38 am, I sh ould probably go to sleep
<vinboy>  is there any way to improve java's performance?
<Vampis> remove it
<Vampis> :)
<Vampis> Java's always slow
<Vampis> :D
<Vampis> RadiantFire: lol =)
<RadiantFire> vinboy: no...
<vinboy> ok
<vinboy> thx
<PtitGNU> 'lo
<Vampis> lo
* lengau is away: Away at the moment
<PtitGNU> Is there a way to install sun-java5-plugin with adept ? I'm asking this because debconf is configured by default in 'noninteractive' mode and licence of java is rejected automatically... If I change debconf to KDE, I can install sun-java5-plugin with apt-get but, if I try this in adept, it cannot open KDE dialog and show the licence in a dialog (with 'show details') but this dialog doesn't work and I must kill adept, unlock dpkg etc...
<RadiantFire> PtitGNU: yeah, i had that problem 2, i gave up and used apt-get from cli
<PtitGNU> yes, but apt-get in cli is not easy for beginners (like my father :p)
<Vampis> PtitGNU: I find it easyer in cli then in gui-programs
<Vampis> you have more control
<RadiantFire> PtitGNU: then install blackdown
<Vampis> and when I started ubuntu there was only apt-get in cli
<RadiantFire> it works fine
<Vampis> :)
<RadiantFire> and I'm sure someone knows about the DLJ agreement crashing adept, thats the only one I know of
<Vampis> I know about it :P
<Vampis> Because it happend to me, lol
<Vampis> :)
<Bilford_> tj9991, did you have any problems wit the installation
<word> Is there an app to record the screen?
<Vampis> not adept, it crashed everything for me
<Bilford_> yes, press PrintScreen
<word> :P I mean like video
<Vampis> I dont get why ppl use adept
<Bilford_> yes
<Vampis> its slow, takes longer
<PtitGNU> root: that's not goood :o)
<Bilford_> word, Istanbul
<imbrandon> word, google screencast , there are a few
<Bilford_> sudo apt-get istanbul
<PtitGNU> Vampis: yes, it's slower but some people prefers a gui (easyer)
<Bilford_> Istanbul is a desktop session recorder for the Free Desktop. It records your session into an Ogg Theora video file. To start the recording, you click on its icon in the notification area. To stop you click its icon again.
<Vampis> I dont find it easyer
<Vampis> just two lines in cli and its done
<Bilford_> It works on Gnome, KDE, XFCE and others.
<Vampis> the gui, find the shortcut, start it, press buttons here and there
<Vampis> with cli you dont have to take your hands away from the keyboard :)
<sistar> my external dvd writer has recently decided to stop writing, and isn't mounting that reliabley either. Any tips on reconfigureing it?
<word> google screencast? o.O
<Bilford_> word, are you listening
<word> Yes i'm listening i'm installing istanbul right now
<Bilford_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screencast
<tulga> I installed xgl on compiz. working well expect taskbar and titlebar. howto fix these problems?
<sistar> any thoughts?
<tulga> all application hasn't titlebar and taskbar always empty
<Bilford_> where is Google Screencast
<sistar> I'm lookin for somethin like kudzu, but aint findin nuttin
<Bilford_> did you search Ubuntu Forums
<Bilford_> and Kubuntu forums
<Bilford_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119990&highlight=external+cd+writer
<PtitGNU> are there a way to say to debconf that I have already accepted the java licence ? (for an unattended install)
<Bilford_> I have a shell script that changes my desktop wallpaper every 10 minutes and uses a live webcam shot
<_ODIN1> odin1|home
<humbolt> I still can't find no XEN kernel in ubuntu?!
<humbolt> I thought XEN will be part of the game?
<_nano_> billytwowilly: there?
<_nano_> !xgl
<ubotu> xgl is probably "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> what font settings do you guys use?
<billytwowilly> _nano_: sup?
<billytwowilly> _nano_: gtg, bbl
<billytwowilly> cheers
<word> imbrandon: why would the bottom bar go all freaky when i either docked a window on it or put a menu in full screen?
<_nano_> imbrandon: it worked like a charm (the kororra xgl) !
<dein> when do you guys think the final release of dapper will be out?
<nixternal> t-2
<nixternal> june 1, 2006
<nixternal> 1 more day now
<dein> hmm cool
<Vampis> hehe
<dein> how do i upgrade
<dein> just refresh my package list?
<Vampis> do u have dapper or breezy ?
<dein> dapper
<Vampis> just update / dist-upgrade
<Vampis> and you're fit for fight
<dein> dist-uprgrade?
<dein> is that a command?
<dein> ah i see it
<dein> on apt-get
<Vampis> uep
<dein> another question
<dein> wait, nevermind ive already found that out
<dein> lol
<dein> hmm
<dein> is there a superkaramba package for ubuntu?
<Vampis> yes
<Vampis> sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<nixternal> isn't it just karamba in the repositories though?
<dein> thanks vampris
<dein> kubuntu is so much better than SuSE
<Vampis> dein: np :)
<Vampis> nixternal: nope,.
<Vampis> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/kde/superkaramba
<dein> how do you direct messages to people
<nixternal> yup...don't know why i was thinking karamba...i might be going back
<nixternal> way back obvously ;_
<dein> or are you just typing dein:
<bimberi> dein: your irc client will hilight lines with your nick in it :)
<Vampis> :)
<Vampis> bimberi: not neccecerly
<Vampis> depends on the settings :)
<bimberi> :)
<Vampis> *getting mor coffee*
<Vampis> more*
<Vampis> back
<AdmiralFTW> does anyone know how to fix the flash problem in linux? i know Flash 8 isn't available but is there some other way to get it to work
<AdmiralFTW> i've been to a few sites that work only on Flash 8 so i'd like see them working
<Vampis> hm, i just installed flashplugin-nonfree
<dein> go to ies4linux
<dein> and have it install ie5 or 6 if you can
<dein> thats the only way to see flash player 8 stuff in linux atm
<vinboy> should I enable Logical volume manager (LVM) support in kernel?
<Vampis> if you need it - yes, if you dont - no
<Vampis> ;)
<vinboy> how do I know if I need it?
<AdmiralFTW> dein: ies4linux?
<dein> yes
<dein> do a google search and u should find the website
<AdmiralFTW> cool, i didnt know it was a website
<dein> it tells you what you need to do on the website
<AdmiralFTW> gah! IE, no thanks
<dein> lol
<dein> its not near as bad as usual when its running on linux
<dein> i  use it when i have stuff i cant do in firefox that requires activex scripts
<AdmiralFTW> hmm. i might install it
<critter> any developers around?
<AdmiralFTW> let me get a firewall up first, specifically to block IE internet access unless i give it permission
<AdmiralFTW> another thing
<dein> it needs internet to install
<AdmiralFTW> adept wont open because it messed up during an instillation
<dein> it takes the files from microsoft
<AdmiralFTW> how can i fix it
<dein> sudo apt-get check and maybe sudo apt-get autoclean
<AdmiralFTW> no i think you misunderstood. i'll install it, but i'll have a firewall to block it from conneting unless i absolutle nood it to
<dein> you need it to
<AdmiralFTW> err
<AdmiralFTW> nvm
<dein> the installer program actually uses the internet to install
<PyroMithrandir> yeah, dein but AdmiralFTW is paranoid
<PyroMithrandir> paranoid in that good, anti-microsoft sort of way
<dein> lol i understand
<AdmiralFTW> PyroMithrandir: thats it
<PyroMithrandir> AdmiralFTW, do you have a swiss army knife? I can't remember
<dein> you guys know that wine-tools used to be able to install IE for you from off the microsoft site, but then ms implemented the wga, and blocked linux users from downloading
<PyroMithrandir> ha, that's kinda horrible/great
<dein> lol
<AdmiralFTW> man i hate IE only sites
<dein> ya me too
<dein> thankfully this fixes it
<AdmiralFTW> like you literally can't access them on Firefox
<dein> altho, the IE is buggy
<AdmiralFTW> nah man, they dont need my visit if its IE
<AdmiralFTW> it is IE
<dein> eh there are some places i need to go
<dein> like my comcast support site><
<Godrin> Hi! I cannot play any mp3s with noatun or amarok though arts is working as I'm hearing system sounds. any ideas?
<PyroMithrandir> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_nano_> !mp3
<_nano_> lol
<PyroMithrandir> :) beat ya to it
<_nano_> :D
<Godrin> thanks a lot!
<_nano_> !samba
<ubotu> from memory, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<crazy_penguin> good morning everybody! :)
<Hobbsee> hi crazy_penguin
<crazy_penguin> a good dapper morning to all ! :)
<Bilford_> tomorrow is the dapper morning
<Hobbsee> @time
<Ubugtu> Current time in Etc/UTC: May 31 2006, 07:44:11
<Hobbsee> yeah, good point..
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon
<_rince_> mrgn
<riri> Hi all :)
<riri> anybody knows flumotion ?
<PyroMithrandir> some sort of streaming media server?
<PyroMithrandir> (I just googled it, I have no experience with it)
<riri> yes
<riri> i want to see my webcam on internet
<riri> flumotion have a planet.xml missing
<PyroMithrandir> well, maybe someone else can help you
<riri> is there any others ?
<nixternal`zzz> good night all
<riri> the kubuntu version is too old they said to me in fluendo (the maker)
<nixternal`zzz> nite riri ;)
<riri> good night
<riri> zzz
<riri> top
<riri> lol
<riri> i was wondering if you were already sleepin nixternal`zzz
<riri> strange : sun java couldn't be installed yesterday but today i did it :)
<Bilford_> is Canoncinal  planning a huge advertising blitz for Dapper?
<riri> with synaptic
<Bilford_> CAnononcinaiinal
<riri> hi dein
<riri> wie gets ?
<Hobbsee> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<Hobbsee> tag riri
<Kmirno> riri: you know there is #ubuntu-fr for french people by the way
<Hobbsee> Kmirno: i'd be surprised if that's french - looks like badly spelled german
<Hobbsee> assuming gets is supposed to be gehts
<Kmirno> Hobbsee: he's french
<riri> yes
<Kmirno> Hobbsee: but that was not french no huhu
<riri> Kmirno:
<Hobbsee> bah.  i'm terrible with languages - let me go hide in a corner :P
<riri> but no answers ! lol
<Kmirno> riri: ah
<riri> so in this case better use english
<riri> hobbsee: where from ?
<Hobbsee> me?  australia
<riri> here plenty answers...lol
<noiesmo> go aussie go
* Quintok is aussie
<riri> in fact i have just few little things to find "flumotion" and scim
<riri> Hobbsee:  that's why you said "tag" :) lol
<riri> scim is working well on gaim
<Hobbsee> riri: yes
<riri> but not on kde
<riri> do you remember a guitarist : patrick obson ?
<visik7> anyone using knemo ?
<riri> hobbsee
<Hobbsee> no
<riri> Hobbsee: i can't find it anymore... 1975
<riri> salut nano
<riri> _nano_:
<_nano_> hi riri
<_nano_> salut back at you :D
<riri> xiexie
<_nano_> now i hope that's not a smiley :-S
<riri> merci thanks in pinying
<riri> chinese
<riri> clever chinese: they learn latin caracters at schools
<_nano_> hehe
<nolte> to install vmware-tools i need to switch to a runlevel without X. is there a runlevel without X ?
<riri> who said that ?
<riri> wmware tools are installing selfs ?
<riri> selves
<riri> well maybe depends of the host and guest :) nolte ?
<imbrandon> nolte, init 3
<nolte> riri: you're right, it looks like it depends on the guest system.
<nolte> riri: within suse guest i've to change to runlevel 3
<riri> nolte : i have kubuntu as host and xp as guest
<riri> ok
<riri> i used to do it on suse 10.1
<riri> worked find and quickly
<riri> but now kubuntu does it still better
<nolte> riri: i don't like 10.1 so i'd like to slowly (vmware) switch to kubuntu
<visik7> anyone using knemo ?
<riri> that's what i did too...
<riri> nolte : my problem to move was sharing internet as soon as i find firestarter to do it i could
<nolte> imbrandon: in /etc/rc3.d there's a S99kdm does'nt this need X ?
<nolte> riri: I've some special Programs here I need for work. Have to test them, befor I make the switch
<riri> sos... i want to remove skim (because messing scim) but there is a dependance which will remove kubuntu desktop : does this mean all kubuntu ?
<nolte> riri: kubuntu as host and xp as guest, thats what i'd like to have in a few weeks
<riri> nolte: yes...
<riri> it works fine;..
<riri> very quick...
<riri> but i have winlsd...
<riri> i guess it's the same for other version
<riri> few little problems
<riri> like usb2 webcam
<riri> but in kub i can use my webcam with amsn
<riri> so i don't really mind
<riri> with kopete the image appears and disapeared
<riri> i don't know why ?
<riri> with amsn first time a lot of adverts
<riri> stop it and restart and then the webcam works fine
<riri> i tried few distros suse mandriva fedora and finally i am happy with dapper ... waiting for the final :)
<riri> so i got rid of xp as dual boot
<Bilford_> youre free
<Bilford_> no more spending an hour looking for your Windows serial number
<riri> lol
<Bilford_> or Online Activation 
<riri> worse : in vmware asked you the serial :) lol
<Bilford_> or Microsoft trying to monitor and control every aspect of your computerized life
<riri> Bilford_: i am lucky because i am retired ... even if french government is cheating us on pension ! lol
<Bilford_> Ive never used VMWare
<vinboy> yea
<Bilford_> I went from 10 years of Windows straight to Linux a few weeks ago
<riri> Bilford_: just in case ...wlsd
<Bilford_> what
<riri> or cursedxp
<riri> winlsd
<Bilford_> whats that
<riri> that's not really xp :)
<riri> some people are doing better job
<Bilford_> the only thing I use Wine for now is QuickPar
<visik7> right click on knemo doesn't work for me
<Bilford_> for some reason, I cant seem to find a Linux graphical par2 repair tool
<visik7> and for you ?
<riri> winlsd 3.5 is an xp with sp2
<riri> made by clever people
<riri> what is par ?
<riri> partition ?
<Bilford_> for repairing files
<riri> ok
<Bilford_> downloaded off Usenet, mainly
<riri> kubuntu's irc is so good that now i fix all my problems in one 8 week :)
<riri> english irc... french one seems to be "mute" :)
<dein> hihi riri
<Bilford_> does Konqueror have a text-search tool for the address bar
<riri> dein : got it ?
<dein> got what?
<riri> your java running ?
<riri> this morning I tried it with synaptic and had no problem
<Bilford_> interesting thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6894
<dein> ya i got it running
<riri> for flash i went on adobe to get it
<dein> the normal packages are working now too?
<dein> ya i did that too and my flash works perfectly now
<riri> seems so
<riri> in fact flash is easy to install now from there..
<dein> ya i remember it used to be a pain
<riri> Bilford_: yes... it remains me i can't use my printer on kubuntu
<riri> but neither on xp vmware
<riri> it 's not a serious problem i have a network of two computer and i use my notebook for printing
<riri> completly switching is hard :)
<Bilford_> are you sure you cant use it
<riri> i can use it
<riri> but only printing i have a all in one lexmark x75
<riri> so i found drivers for the printing part
<riri> but there is still lot of problem
<riri> like ajusting the cartridge
<riri> so too painfull
<Bilford_> I need to find a way of transferring files to my Dell Axim PocketPC
<riri> if i would need it yes i would try to do it
<riri> does it work on xp ?
<Bilford_> yes
<riri> did you tried vmware ?
<riri> or any emulator ?
<Bilford_> No, Im not installing any form of Windows anywhere
<riri> ok
<riri> i don't know pocket
<riri> in fact i do the same for xp
<riri> i preferred a linux solution
<riri> usually if one can do it on xp one can do it on linux...
<imbrandon> its not usually , its they CAN , its just a matter of HOW and experince ;)
<imbrandon> heheh
<riri> true :)
<imbrandon> Bilford_, have your tried kpilot and such ?
<Bilford_> not really
<imbrandon> that would be where i start
<Bilford_> I read threads that didnt sound promising
<Bilford_> ok
<imbrandon> i dont have a pocket pc but if i did thats what i would use, i use it for all my palms
<imbrandon> Bilford_, there are bad threads about EVERYTHING most things you just have to try ;)
<Bilford_> they all say it doesnt work
<riri> try
<Bilford_> I guess it can be done if I jump through 100 hoops
<imbrandon> 100 hoops ?
<imbrandon> Bilford_, here is a howto i found in like 3 seconds on google about how to do pocket pc sync and linux
<imbrandon> http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=05/08/17/1847227
<Bilford_> im here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=172160&highlight=synce+dapper
<imbrandon> ^^
<riri> 
<imbrandon> thats one personals problems , best thing is to try and see if you come up with the same problems, if so theres the solution ;)
<imbrandon> like i said there is bad reports about everything, even *gasp* kubuntu ;)
<Bilford_> ok, I'll try SynCE
<ericthefish> has anybody else had any problems with their mouse cursor and dual screen?
<ericthefish> when I move my mouse to my right hand screen past a window border my mouse cursor sticks with the 'resize window' cursor :(
<Bilford_> ugh... Im clueless about installing something thats not in the Add Program thing
<nolte> what i like to do is have 2 computers exact the same packets and versions installed. how do i export the packet database and import it into another computer ?
<chakie_work> dpkg --get-selections or similar
<chakie_work> and then dpkg --set-selections < packages.txt
<Bilford_> whos that for
<nolte> chakie_work: thanks for the hint, thats what i need.
<nolte> bilford: we've three machines here at work and they all need the same software installed. so i only need to setup one machine
<visik7> I've 2 users one when rightclick on knemo icons in the tray open the context menu the other can't wtf ?
<visik7> 3.5.3 out ?
<HymnToLife> not yet I think
<armedking> Anyone know how i can add my home dirs and all that sorts of stuff on my desktop. Is there a tool.
<Vampis> Make a shortcut or what ?
<armedking> In ubuntu there whas a tool for it so i could display mounted and unmounted drives and sutch
<ericthefish> armedking: go to Settings/Desktop/Behaviour/Device Icons[tab] 
<armedking> ericthefish: Tnx man
<ericthefish> nps
<n3storm> hi everyone
<uscg_corey> anyone here have bank of america?
<Lynoure> hmm, why? (No, I don't have)
<uscg_corey> i think they have a glitch in system or something
<uscg_corey> its showing my balance as $1.63
<uscg_corey> yet its $861.63
<Vampis> you've been hacked!
<Vampis> :P
<uscg_corey> well it shows below as $61.63
<uscg_corey> er $861.63
<uscg_corey> but available balance is $1.63
<uscg_corey> its got to be some bug
<uscg_corey> *shurgs*
<h3sp4wn> Could have not fully cleared (hence its their but not available)
<uscg_corey> naw its been in there
<uscg_corey> who knows
<uscg_corey> in the email i got w/ account balance it said $861.63
<uscg_corey> so it must be some kind of glitch
<uscg_corey> oh well work time
<Lynoure> uscg_corey: Email with a login link? =) That's how I'd phish if I where a phisherwoman.
<baby> hey guys i have a question. can i install firefox 1.5.0.3 by using apt-get install command or how can i install firefox to my system ?
<Vampis> yes
<Vampis> sudo apt-get install firefox
<exhale> how come the firefox menus and stuff look so plain and ugly in KDE?
<Vampis> exhale: becuase you cant make the correct settings? ;)
<Vampis> I think it looks great
<exhale> then please enlighten me ;)
<exhale> it doesnt look as good as in ubuntu
<baby> Vampis : but it says firefox is already the newest version. How come? i have Firefox 1.0.8 version
<Vampis> baby: you have breezy I suppose
<baby> yes
<baby> 5.10
<Vampis> There you have it ;)
<exhale> then its time to upgrade :P
<Vampis> in dapper you get 1.5
<baby> so how can i upgrade it
<Vampis> to dapper ?
<Vampis> Just replace your breezy repositories to dappers
<baby> to dapper or to Firefox 1.5
<Vampis> or you can just download Firefox 1.5 from mozilla and install it
<baby> dapper is the newest version right?
<Vampis> yes
<Hobbsee|away> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Vampis> pung
<toomai> hi all
<Vampis> hi
<baby> Vampis: in kubuntu.org says with adept select Manage Repositories and change brezzy's with dapper is that right cuz when i change it doesnt change
<Vampis> baby: change and save
<Vampis> then update
<Vampis> and then upgrade
<Seveas> Hobbsee|away, ping
<baby> Vampis: if i press full upgrade button will it upgrade all upgradable packages or all of the packages?
<Vampis> all uppgradable
<baby> ok
<Vampis> Sorry if I'm absent
<Vampis> i'm cleaningh
<Vampis> :)
<Hobbsee|away> Seveas: hey :)
<Vampis> Hobbsee: !!
<Hobbsee> hi Vampis
<Vampis> whasa
<_nano_> Hobbsee: is your xorg version thingy resolved?
<Hobbsee> _nano_: no idea.  oh well.  seems to show an odd version number still
<_nano_> Hobbsee: hmm
<rigonatti> hi all !
<_nano_> hi rigonatti
<rigonatti> _nano_:  If I found a compatibilitty issue in Kubuntu ..should I report?
<Hobbsee> rigonatti: what issue?
<rigonatti> Hobbsee:  Mysouund Card...
<baby> Vampis: how can i download and install google talk
<rigonatti> Should I
<rigonatti> baby:  You dont have gtalk to Linux
<rigonatti> baby: Use Kopete, Gaim or Pysi to connect to Gtalk
<Hobbsee> rigonatti: file it on malone
<Hobbsee> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<_nano_> rigonatti: can baby use wine to run gtalk?
<_nano_> rigonatti: just like picasa ;)
<rigonatti> I dont think its a good Idea .. I mean..the good thing its use the protocol ...and you have a ready IM instead...
<baby> no picassa now is on Linux
<_nano_> baby: it's the same old windows picasa being run through wine
<baby> ok i see
<wincide> hi all .. i'm in dapper and I'd like to run xgl + KDE 3.5.2 with an ATI radeon 9700 . Do someone knows a guide or manual to make this run . thx :)
<wincide> all guides i found were for nvidia cards
<Hobbsee> !xgl
<ubotu> [xgl]  "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<_nano_> Hobbsee: i tried kororra xgl demo CD (just to check if my old radeon 7500 is supported)...it worked like a charm!
<_nano_> Hobbsee: and xgl is amazing!
<klerfayt> _nano_: not then you need 3d accel
<Hobbsee> cool, i've not tried it...
<_nano_> klerfayt: i think xorg supports 3d accel for older radeon cards like mine
<klerfayt> _nano_: xgl will disable 3d accel. for other applications on my card
<_nano_> klerfayt: for newer ones...we have to use the ati binaries
<_nano_> klerfayt: xorg doesn't have inbuilt 3d accel for newer ati cards
<klerfayt> _nano_: I'm saying that if you have xgl running then e.g. you can't play games that demand 3d
<cfraz89> you can run them on another xserver though
<_nano_> klerfayt: hmm...possibly...didn't try that :-?
<_nano_> klerfayt: could you link me to a page that talks more about it?
<cfraz89> klerfayt: there is a small proggy called xgame which will run them on another server for you
<_nano_> cfraz89: so in other words, by default xgl locks up 3d accel for other apps?
<klerfayt> _nano_: as far as I can understand it depends on hardware
<_nano_> klerfayt: hmm...that i need to find out :-?
<klerfayt> _nano_: so you might play quake with xgl like it was in novell's demo :)
<cfraz89> _nano_: yes
<cfraz89> buut aiglx lets you use 3d accel
<_nano_> aiglx?
<_nano_> !aiglx
<ubotu> _nano_: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_nano_> rofl
<cfraz89> lol
<cfraz89> aiglx is competitor to xgl
<cfraz89> it is part of xorg 7.1
<_nano_> kororra guys got in to legal trouble for shipping ati binaries in their distros :D
<cfraz89> instead of being a whole new xserver, it is 3d support for xorg
<cfraz89> except nvidia drivers dont support aiglx yet
<_nano_> cfraz89: a whole new world!
<cfraz89> lol
<_nano_> cfraz89: have been living in a cave :P but them with a meagre graphics card..i can't hope for more :P
<cfraz89> its not THAT different lol
<cfraz89> well both of them work even on a tnt2 m64 lol
<cfraz89> but for full advantage, pixel shader support is good
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<_nano_> cfraz89: so xgl runs on top of xorg, whereas aiglx is a part of it...
<_nano_> cfraz89: that means i could turn off xgl and still keep working?
<cfraz89> for aiglx yes
<cfraz89> it can be turned on and off on the fly
<cfraz89> i just wish the nvidia 9x drivers would hurry up and be released so i can try it
<cfraz89> i like aiglx, but am developing a game so can't use it much
<_nano_> cfraz89: for aiglx being a part of xserver, wouldn't that require a restart?
<wincide> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<wincide> !ati+xgl+kde
<wincide> :P
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, wincide
<_nano_> lol
<cfraz89> _nano_: no, sort of like composite now in x
<cfraz89> when composite is only really enabled if you use a composite manager
<_nano_> cfraz89: working on a game? nice! what kind?
<cfraz89> vehicular deathmath lol
<cfraz89> *deathmatch
<cfraz89> automanic.sf.net
<_nano_> "focussing on cross-country carnage." lol ..true game speak! :D
<cfraz89> lol haha
<cfraz89> is it really?
<_nano_> cfraz89: hehe
<Hobbsee> Seveas: ping.
<Seveas> yes?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: see pm
<V3ro> Aybody knows How change the name of pc?
<HymnToLife> V3ro> sudo hostname yourverycoolnewhostname
<Bladesonfire> V3ro: the GUI way: K-Menu -> System Settings -> "Network Settings" (under Internet & Network) -> "Domain Name System" tab
<Bladesonfire> And that's why we use cli's =P
<HymnToLife> :D
<V3ro> I need change the name from console
<V3ro> and... How Change the Domain and WorksGroup the pc, but from console
<Seantater_> what does selinux do to be "security enhanced"?
<V3ro> HymnToLife! how?
<HymnToLife> V3ro> domain is in /etc/hosts
<HymnToLife> workgroup I don't know, I thought they were only for Winblows
<_nano_> cfraz89: you use xgl then?
<cfraz89> yes, sometimes
<cfraz89> especially to impress friends
<V3ro> HymnToLife, thanks!
<_nano_> cfraz89: heh
<cfraz89> will you try it out?
<_nano_> cfraz89: i want to ...i'm just afraid it doesn't my system
<_nano_> *doesn't break
<cfraz89> oh ok
<_nano_> i think it would be better to try out aiglx...
<cfraz89> probably
<cromo> I just noticed KDE 3.5.3 release and kubuntu release related. Anyone tried this yet? ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.5.3/kubuntu/
<cromo> and why there's no info yet on kubuntu.org?
<Vampis> Because they havent made any kubuntupackages of it yet  ?
<cromo> and neither on kde.org actually
<LinuxNewbie> Hello.
<cromo> Vampis: did you see the link I pasted?
<Vampis> yes, ftp.kde.org
<Vampis> aah
<Vampis> sorry
<Vampis> kubuntu ;)
<Vampis> that i DIDNT see
<Vampis> ;)
<cromo> happens ;)
<cromo> this is actually the repository
<cromo> I wonder why is it here, not deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest
<cromo> s/here/there
<LinuxNewbie> Where is a good website for Kunbuntu Newbies ? I am trying Linux for the FIRST time
<cromo> LinuxNewbie: I'd rather recomend you some book
<LinuxNewbie> I need to learn how to do the BASIC stuff like installing making shortcuts etc etc
<cromo> though I don't know any ;)
<LinuxNewbie> cromo: Book :(
<Vampis> karin = german ?
<HymnToLife> LinuxNewbie> just /msg ubotu <something>
<karin> ja
<Vampis> ok
<HymnToLife> ubotu knows everything :p
<ubotu> HymnToLife: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<LinuxNewbie> Damn I am used to highlighting somethign and letting it be copied by mIRC
<cromo> so, anyone dare to try these 3.5.3 packages? :)
<exhale> is anyone getting troubles getting kubuntu 6.06 to boot?
<Ilokaasu> exhale: i had some problems when i updatet from breezy
<Ilokaasu> but when i made clean install from livecd it worked normally
<exhale> i made a clean install from the special cd in text mode
<exhale> doesnt boot
<exhale> it starts all the modules and stuff but then i just end up with the kubuntu logo
<cristiano> hi guys, i'd like to know how to make kdm accepting root access
<cristiano> i have kubuntu dapper
<HymnToLife> cristiano> it's a very bad ide to do so
<HymnToLife> idea*
<cristiano> so how to access root ?
<cristiano> *as root
<Bladesonfire> cristiano: sudo command
<Hobbsee> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<cristiano> yep i know but i want to access "graphically" since the startup of the system
<Bladesonfire> That's extremely useful
<Bladesonfire> In a GUI, try using kdesu
<cristiano> ok thx
<exhale> how come ubuntu boots just fine and kubuntu doesnt ? :/
<vinboy> wat error?
<Bladesonfire> Hobbsee: how do I find out what other commands ubotu can take?
<Hobbsee> !command
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Bladesonfire: ^
<Bladesonfire> Thanks
<Bladesonfire> !command
<vinboy> !command
<Hobbsee> it's http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/,
<Hobbsee> it's http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Bladesonfire> !command
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Bladesonfire
<Bladesonfire> Heh
<Bladesonfire> k
<apokryphos> commands, or other factoids?
<apokryphos> factoids are searchable at the link above. You can also use !listvalues somefactoid, to search him.
<vinboy> !command
<ubotu> vinboy: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<apokryphos> for other actual commands he takes, /msg ubotu help
<Bladesonfire> apokryphos: thanks
<exhale> "restarting system log.... ok" thats all im getting
* _nano_ is away: Away at the moment
<LinuxNewbie> How do I install stuff? I download Macromedia Flash Player I extracted the TAR files
<cfraz89> LinuxNewbie: did you get something like libflasplayer.xpt and libflashplayer.so ?
<SkrotFFS> I think you're better off with "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<LinuxNewbie> Yeah cfraz
<cfraz89> ok, but SkrotFFS is right, you might want to try that first
<cfraz89> use either adept or a command line
<cfraz89> ubuntu has a package for flashplayer
<LinuxNewbie> I wanna learn how to install from .TARs since Firefox is from that as well.
<cfraz89> oh ok
<cfraz89> where did you install firefox to?
<Hobbsee> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<cfraz89> installing firefox and flashplayer from tar is very different to installing source tar's by the way
<LinuxNewbie> Ok
<LinuxNewbie> Let me do the Flash first
<SkrotFFS> You should just have to move the files from the .tar into the plugin-directory of firefox though
<h3sp4wn> Has anyone built packages for kde 3.5.3 yet ?
<Hobbsee> h3sp4wn: yes
<h3sp4wn> Hobbsee: Have they got all the ubuntu patches in it ?
<LinuxNewbie> Linux is harder to use
<Chousuke> It depends.
<apokryphos> depends on what you want to do with it, really
<cristiano> guys what do u think about the new dapper?
<xwolf-> it's just that you are used to windowns
* Hobbsee thinks it exists.
<leeghoofd> hi, this probably is a faq but I read that it's now possible to install sun java5 with apt straight from the repo's, do you know which pakcage to install?
<Chousuke> If you know how to work with Linux, it's a lot easier. :)
<Chousuke> or not easier.
<LinuxNewbie> Someone should make a website for people who wanna CONVERT from Windows but do not know ANYTHING about linux
<apokryphos> LinuxNewbie: there are many such sites
<Chousuke> You'll just be able to work more comfortably
<Chousuke> LinuxNewbie: take your time getting used to it. :)
<LinuxNewbie> I found them saying use ,/CONFIGURE but why do I use it ?
<Chousuke> LinuxNewbie: there's no need to compile software on modern distros.
<cfraz89> Chosuke: i disagree
<Hobbsee> LinuxNewbie: there are.  wiki.ubuntu.com is also good
<apokryphos> LinuxNewbie: you're going to have to learn a few basics first. Try diving into the Ubuntu wiki
<Chousuke> cfraz89: there's no need.
<xwolf-> funny how windowns migrators such as myself want to go to linux and get it all working peachy in no time, we forget the long time we took to learn win correctly
<Chousuke> cfraz89: but you can do it .)
<cfraz89> if you want bleeding edge or software without distro package?
<Bladesonfire> cristiano: I love Dapper (only version that updates Amarok so I can play all my MP3's ;))
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: or better wiki.kubuntu.org ;-)
<Chousuke> then you can compile
<cfraz89> yep
<Chousuke> but you don't need to have the bleeding edge package.
<Chousuke> nothing forces you to have it
<Chousuke> if you want it, then you should learn to compile things.
<cfraz89> bugs in current package lol?
<Bladesonfire> Chousuke: for Gaim I do =P
<Chousuke> but there is no real need. :)
<LinuxNewbie> What is with Linux and HTTPS. lol
<Chousuke> Bladesonfire: because you want some feature? do you _need_ the feature?
<cfraz89> night all
<cristiano> Bladesonfire: damn i'm not able to use Amarok with xine engine, i loved gstreamer engine :(
<Chousuke> there is no need if you can settle for what is provided.
<Chousuke> which is good enough for most users.
<cristiano> what do u use as movie player?
<leeghoofd> is it possible to install sun java5 on dapper, sun changed it license so it should be possible?
<Chousuke> leeghoofd: it's in multiverse.
<Bladesonfire> Chousuke: Yes... Gaim2 beta 3 improves the file transfers capability
<Bladesonfire> cristiano: I don't know why they switched to xine engine, but it seems to work okay
<leeghoofd> Chousuke: I have multiverse, do you know what it's called
<Chousuke> leeghoofd: you can search with adept
<Bladesonfire> leeghoofd: sun-java5-jre
<Bladesonfire> leeghoofd: Also try this: apt-cache search sun-java
<Chousuke> Bladesonfire: I see. This is getting a bit off-topic. :)
<visik7> cool dapper+kde3.5.3+amarok1.4
<Chousuke> I have  to be off anyway.
<visik7> really cool
<Bladesonfire> Or if you're using Adept... it'll automatically come up with everything if you just put in part of a name
<Bladesonfire> Chousuke: I always like a good chat =D
<leeghoofd> thanks
<cristiano> kde3.5.3?!? O___O
<Bladesonfire> Yep
<Chousuke> Bladesonfire: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<visik7> yes 3.5.3 repo for dapper ready :)
<cristiano> uauuuu tell me the repossss :D
<imbrandon_> Sysinfo for 'voyager': Linux 2.6.15-23-686 running KDE 3.5.3, CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.93GHz at 2933 MHz (5871 bogomips), HD: 53/147GB, RAM: 403/1002MB, 121 proc's, 2.11min up
<visik7> cristiano: the same for all the kde apps
<visik7> cristiano: kubuntu.org/packages
<imbrandon_> cristiano, deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353 dapper main
<leeghoofd> Bladesonfire: it errors with sun-dlj-v1-1 license could not be presented
<cristiano> imbrandon_: thx :)
<Bladesonfire> leeghoofd: I didn't even know that was a package it installs.... I don't see it on my system
<leeghoofd> Bladesonfire: no, that's not a package, it says: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/748988
<cristiano> ok time to install even video codecs (i just reinstalled linux yesterday ^^)
<Bladesonfire> leeghoofd: Hmmm, never seen that before
<cristiano> libdvdcss is still needed, right?
<leeghoofd> Bladesonfire: I will search the bugs
<Bladesonfire> cristiano: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Bladesonfire> leeghoofd: I'll search the forums
<cristiano> Bladesonfire: mmmm thx
<Bladesonfire> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=184608&highlight=sun-dlj-v1-1
<Bladesonfire> Oh!
<Bladesonfire> Did you install it through adept or cli?
<leeghoofd> Bladesonfire: cli
<leeghoofd> Bladesonfire: aptitude, but adept also fails
<Bladesonfire> leeghoofd: Try apt-get (I've never used aptitude)
<Bladesonfire> leeghoofd: But I've always had problems with Adept and install sun-java5-jre (or jdk) because of the prompt
<Bladesonfire> leeghoofd: From the link: sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<vinboy> cristiano: get easyubuntu
<LinuxNewbie> How can I check to see if my Account is the Admin or Root Account ?
<Bladesonfire> leeghoofd: Also, after installing the package, you may want to visit the RestrictedFormats link and go to "sun java" to learn how to let the system know which java to use
<Bladesonfire> LinuxNewbie: there is no root account
<Bladesonfire> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<cristiano> vinboy: what is it? i'm not new to ubuntu
<LinuxNewbie> Then how can I check to see if I got Admin Rights ?
<LinuxNewbie> Since I dont think I do...
<leeghoofd> Bladesonfire: it works now, thanks
<Bladesonfire> leeghoofd: yw =D
<LinuxNewbie> You are running the Macromedia Flash Player installer as a non-root user.
<LinuxNewbie> Macromedia Flash Player 7 will be installed in your home directory.
<LinuxNewbie> Support is available at http://www.macromedia.com/support/flashplayer/
<LinuxNewbie> To install Macromedia Flash Player 7 now, press ENTER.
<LinuxNewbie> To cancel the installation at any time, press Control-C.
<LinuxNewbie> I got that when I tools execute Shell command
<robin_> hiu
<robin_> I downloaded the kubuntu release candidate
<robin_> but it stuck on 640x480 on my laptop
<robin_> and the window size of the installer doens't fit in there..
<robin_> :(
<Vampis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<robin_> ok
<robin_> thx
<robin_> but this is a bug ?
<robin_> because I have selected 1024 in the bootloader
<robin_> *had
<Vampis> what happens if you dont ?=
<robin_> same thing
<robin_> stuck to 640
<Dr_Willis> sounds like its not seeing either the video card, or monitor correctly
<Bilford> I give up on connecting my PocketPC to Kubuntu
<robin_> I guess, but with dpkg-reconfigure and default stuff, it works
<Vampis> Bilford: it's not easy
<Vampis> buy a palm instead
<Vampis> :)
<Kmirno> Bilford: I didn't even tried
<Kmirno> Bilford: try*
<Bilford> did you
<Bilford> oh
<Kmirno> Bilford: I've done it for ubuntu breezy for a client
<Kmirno> nillhad to write custome fucking scripts and stuff i don't even remember
<Hobbsee> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<Kmirno> never ever again
<Lynoure> Vampis: unfortunately there are issues with kpilot as well
<Kmirno> Hobbsee: I apologies
<Kmirno> Bilford: so.. uh it doesn't work on dapper too ?
<Bilford> Im sure theres a way to do it
<Bilford> but Im not a nuclear physicist
<Kmirno> Bilford: trust me nuclear physicist don't know anything about ppp over usb and multisync
<Bilford> lol
<Kmirno> Bilford: I showed a ubuntu breezy shipit cd to one of them (some familly) he told me this was crape and those systemes aren't used for 20 years and the top notch is Windows NT
<Kmirno> Bilford: He still doesn't trust me
<Bilford> lol
<Kmirno> Bilford: he'snt that brilliant anymore thought .. he's my dad, kinda getting old
<Bilford> whats he use the computer for
<h3sp4wn> Bilford: Why not install linux onto the pocket pc ? could be interesting
<Bilford> I cant connect to it
<h3sp4wn> What model is it ?
<Kmirno> Bilford: he droped physics for Molecular bilogy, he worked for i.a.r.c as a biologist, he use it for reports, mails and stuff like that I guess.. there'snt that much math in that job. He's on pention (you know ? too old stop working) since 2000 ... He didn't use much computers since them
<Kmirno> then*
<Bilford> Dell Axim
<Kmirno> Bilford: I'm not sure he ever heard about windows xp neither
<Bilford> lol
<james_xxx> could someone give me a command line entry that will upgrade me from xubuntu breezy to xubuntu dapper?
<Bladesonfire> I've always had bad experiences upgrading, but if you really want to, the wiki has some pointers
<james_xxx> i just upgraded to kubuntu dapper on this machine, and it worked perfectly
<Bladesonfire> james_xxx: Use the same process for Xubuntu, then... it's the same OS underneath
<Bilford> wait until tomorrow
<DarkAdmiral> tomorrow dapper will be released?
<Bilford> yes
<DarkAdmiral> cool
<DarkAdmiral> and when do they start the next project?
<Bilford> tomorrow
<Bilford> 6.10  planned for October, 2006  Edgy Eft
<Vampis> oh, nise
<Hobbsee> Bilford: give them a few days off :P
<DeBert> to bad kubuntu is released with this ugly artwork
<Bilford> no
<Bilford> theyre here to serve me
<DarkAdmiral> DeBert: what do you mean?
<Hobbsee> haha
<DeBert> DarkAdmiral: i just think kubuntu doesn't look good
<DarkAdmiral> DeBert: it's on you to change it ;)
<robin_> lol
<robin_> i'm using the installer
<robin_> and I'm at the point of the partition stuff
<robin_> default it want to erase all.
<DeBert> DarkAdmiral: yep, but i shouldn't have, i'm not very demanding
<robin_> and if I do manually, the prepare partition couldn't fit in my 1024 screen :D
<robin_> it's twice as big in width.
<robin_> :\
<joch> robin_: you can move the windows with alt+click-and-drag
<robin_> yes I know
<robin_> but kinda strange huh :)
<robin_> can't resize it either..
<robin_> and now the installer crashes..
<robin_> sigh
<robin_> hmm maybe I should wait till tomorrow.
<robin_> I suspect things are working than :)
<robin_> I hope*
<Lynoure> It's cute how you keep your status visible on your nick :)
<Bladesonfire> People don't do that anymore? =P
<Bilford> how do you make Konversation transparent
<simp> is there a way to extract .rar in ubuntu?
<apokryphos> simp: install unrar-nonfree and then: unrar x somearchive.rar
<simp> so i just search for unrar
<simp> :)
<simp> tnx
<apokryphos> it's in multiverse though, so make sure you've got that enabled
<v3ctor> sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<simp> ok
<apokryphos> no, nonfree works a lot better
<OlliK> sudo apt-get install firefox
<OlliK> sudo apt-get install kde
<apokryphos> OlliK: ??
<OlliK> apokryphos: All you need is the firefox installation and then it should work
<apokryphos> what should work?
<OlliK> apokryphos: just open a konsole and then type: sudo apt-get install firefox
<_silje> Hi everyone, does anyone know if there are any kubuntu distros with 2.6.14 kernel available
<_silje> ?
<apokryphos> OlliK: what are you talking about?
<OlliK> apokryphos: then it will ask you a password, in that case you have to give your _own_ password,
<apokryphos> ...
<apokryphos> OlliK: I think you're looking for someone else =)
<OlliK> apokryphos: there is no root in ubuntu/kubuntu in the way there is in other linux distros, that's why you can use sudo
<OlliK> apokryphos: I mean you should use sudo
<_silje> Is there reeleaased a kubuntu with 2.6.14
<h3sp4wn> OlliK: are you a bot ? you sound like one
<OlliK> h3sp4wn: No I'm not a bot!
<OlliK> h3sp4wn: I'm just trying to be helpful :(
<OlliK> h3sp4wn: I know when I didn't know these things, other people in IRC were helpfull for me...
<XVampireX> People are mean
<_silje> well
<apokryphos> OlliK: why are you telling me how to install firefox then?
<_silje> can someone please trie to be helpfull to me
<apokryphos> _silje: I don't think there is, no
<OlliK> _silje: hi, what's your prob?
<OlliK> _silje: do you need 2.6.14 kernel especially?
<h3sp4wn> OlliK: I just thought you were answering a non existant question (which seemed to me strange)
<_silje> I want a kubuntu with kernel 2.6.14 out of the box, not 2.6.12 neither 2.6.15/16, cuz 2.6.12 doesn't recongnize neither my wired card or wireless card. and when i install with 2.6.15 or 2.6.16 i get Bios error. But when 2.6.14 it runs okey, everything works
<h3sp4wn> OlliK: I apologise
<OlliK> h3sp4wn: oh.. i c :(
<OlliK> h3sp4wn: It's ok, it was probably my mistake
<visik7> h3sp4wn: file a bug
<eeos> hi there. I was reading a bit about unbuntu and co. I discovered that some of the stuff that are released by Canonica are not open source, for example rosetta or launchpad. Do you know why?
<Bladesonfire> #ubuntu-offtopic
<skipster23> can anyone here help me with a a Kaffeine error
<Bladesonfire> skipster23, we can try?
<ctothej> if you have dual head set up, how can you move an application between the 2 instances of x so you can switch its screen?
<skipster23> here it is
<skipster23> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<skipster23>   Major opcode:  144
<skipster23>   Minor opcode:  3
<skipster23>   Resource id:  0x0
<skipster23> Failed to open device
<Bladesonfire> ctothej, two instances? So you have two monitors configured in your xorg file, as opposed to twinhead?
<skipster23> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<skipster23>   Major opcode:  144
<Bladesonfire> ctothej, I don't think it's possible
<skipster23>   Minor opcode:  3
<skipster23>   Resource id:  0x0
<skipster23> Failed to open device
<skipster23> ASSERT: "i <= nodes" in /usr/share/qt3/include/qvaluelist.h (373)
<skipster23> DVB 0 : No such file or directory
<Bladesonfire> skipster23, what exactly are you trying to do?
<skipster23> DVB 1 : No such file or directory
<skipster23> DVB 2 : No such file or directory
<skipster23> DVB 3 : No such file or directory
<skipster23> ScimInputContextPlugin()
<ctothej> Bladesonfire: i have read that when you have dual head set up, it is actually 2 instances of X running. 1 per monitor
<skipster23> play mp3's
<ctothej> i like having the taskbar on both, but i want to be able to drag windows across the screens as well... or at least send them to the next screen you know
<Bladesonfire> ctothej, okay, I don't believe it's possible ... you'd have to set up 1 instance to be able to do that
<ctothej> Bladesonfire: ok, i figured that. I had problems setting up big desktop mode, so i had to stick with the dual head setup.
<Bladesonfire> ctothej, I'm running twinhead right now and it allows you to have the taskbar span across both windows and be able to move the windows across (done through twinhead config)
<ctothej> how so?
<Bladesonfire> skipster23, did you install the MP3 capabilities? wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Bladesonfire> ctothej, do you have a nvidia card?
<chavo> I just put one taskbar on each screen here, much tidier
<ctothej> Bladesonfire: no, ATI
<chavo> ohh ATI
<Bladesonfire> chavo, I do that, too
<ctothej> i know, what was I thinking...
<skipster23> what is the url, i've been to so many urls trying to this
<Bladesonfire> ctothej, grr... I don't know how to configure dual head for an ATI
<Bladesonfire> skipster23, that was the URL
<ctothej> im happy i got both screens up with their native resolutions. its weird because I can move the mouse back and forth, but not applications.
<Bladesonfire> ctothej, I remember when I was in your situation back in the day ... you need the one instance... forgot what the technical reason was
<skipster23> i'm looking and trying to install the windows codecs
<ctothej> Bladesonfire:  you remember where you looked for the solution?
<Bladesonfire> ctothej, well, mine was with a nvidia card and using twinview
<Bladesonfire> Are you using xinerama?
<ctothej> no.
<ctothej> i have heard of it, but dont really know what it is
<chavo> ctothej, it's what lets you drag windows across the screens
<Bladesonfire> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=184704&highlight=xinerama
<Bladesonfire> Looks like that guy has a working xorg for xinerama
<Bladesonfire> with xinerama
<Kadran> hi skipster23
<ctothej> chavo, Bladesonfire: Adept tells me that libxinerama1 is installed...
<Bladesonfire> Oh, it's not a package... just a parameter you put into your xorg.conf
<ctothej> i just happen to be in there looking
<ctothej> oh nice
<Bladesonfire> This might help, too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaHowTo
<Bladesonfire> Although I'll admit, I didn't read it
<ctothej> hey thats cool. thanks alot.
<Bladesonfire> Hopefully those forum posts hold some good info
<orco> Hola
<orco> Hi! I've got a problem with dpkg... I "lost" /var/lib/dpkg directory
<DjDarkman> hy ,when will i`ll be able to download dapper?
<Kadran> tell skipster23 about !w32codecs
<Kadran> ubotu: tell skipster23 about w32codecs
<Kadran> !w32codecs
<ubotu> a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular non-free formats. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for 64-bit systems see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<Kadran> hi guys how to make the bot tell something to someone
<ctothej> chavo, Bladesonfire: ROCK! i can move the windows across now... Thank You!
<chavo> nicde
<chavo> nice even :)
<Bladesonfire> Woo hoo =D
<Bladesonfire> I love that feeling of accomplishment =D
<ctothej> Bladesonfire: on a totally different note, you use kmail or a different e-mail client?
<Bladesonfire> I use Kmail for the integration between the mail, calendar, and to-do
<Bladesonfire> (main reason I moved away from Thunderbird)
<Kadran> does any one use hotway and hotsmtp ?
<Bladesonfire> Kadran, not i
<Kadran> Bladesonfire: i want to open my hotmail account using kmail
<Kadran> i wish kopete support skype protocol :)
<Bladesonfire> Kadran, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102327&highlight=hotmail+kmail
<Bladesonfire> The forums are very helpful =D
<Kadran> thanks Bladesonfire
<Bladesonfire> np
<ctothej> Bladesonfire: in kmail, i have an IMAP mail setup. when i delete mails, they are put into my local trash. how can i set it up so that they dont need to be downloaded but just moved into my IMAP's INBOX.TRASH folder?
<Bladesonfire> ctothej, I actually don't use an IMAP setup, but try using a filter on the incoming mail
<joch> ctothej: you can specify which trash folder to use in the settings
<skipster23> Bladesonfire: Thanks, I kept going wrong when changing the repositories
<skipster23> i've got it know
<Bladesonfire> Good to hear =D
<skipster23> kadran: thanks for your help yesterday if it wasn't for you i probably would have gave up
<ctothej> joch: where is the option? i cant find it
<joch> ctothej: can't remember exactly but i think it's where you set up your user profile
<joch> name, email address etc
<skipster23> i'm just so sick of winblows (aka: windows) theres nothing cool anymore its just time to learn somthing else
<ctothej> joch: Got it. you were right. at the bottom of the Modify Account window. Thank you.
<joch> ctothej: great
<swoke> Hello.
<slow-motion> re
<swoke> Since new update, I can't get fglrx working anymore (lsmod is ok), any idea ?
<h3sp4wn> swoke: what versions do you have installed of fglrx and linux-restricted-modules ?
<FaxeSystem> what's the repository for the w32, mp3, libdvdcss2 ?
<apokryphos> FaxeSystem: for mp3, /msg ubotu mp3, for w32 and libdvdcss /msg ubotu seveas
<Bladesonfire> or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Kadran> skipster23: np here you can find any help you need any time :)
<apokryphos> same thing, yup
<FaxeSystem> thank you
<skipster23> thanks
<skipster23> i have been offered this job to learn and take care of linux servers like a few (wellsfargo branches and other corperations and small companys) throughout Az.)
<skipster23> i haven't decided yet though this linux stuff is hard but i think i'm getting the hang of it
<GazzaK> skipster23: it is fun to learn though
<skipster23> ya as long as its somthing new
<lwizardl> can I use a network printer in kubuntu? its installed on a xp machine with filesharing setup and i have the printer set to share also
<GazzaK> more fun for me than learning windows stuff again (I'm IT support)
<Kadran> skipster23: may i suggest having a course like lpi or linux+ to help you learn faster
<Kadran> and also keep being here some things discussed in this room are more cool than any course
<Kadran> i don't know what bill gates wants the hotway says "The server said: "Hotmail said you must pay money to have WebDAV access"" did any one got hotwayd working fine?
<skipster23> what is the difference in blackdown java and sun java
<dr_willis> suns is the official
<dr_willis> blackdown is a  GPL project - i belive. , i always seem tohave to use suns official java to get stuff working right
<h3sp4wn> dr_willis: have you tried ibm's java ?
<dr_willis> h3sp4wn:  nope. :)
<h3sp4wn> dr_willis: Neither have I but I think it should be pretty compatible
<dr_willis> h3sp4wn:  all it takes is 1 app to not work. :P and  its back to me using SUNS which should work. Lol
<dr_willis> Azaurus and Puzzlepirates seem to be a little picky
<r0xz> Hmm, kubuntu should be in this list http://www.madtux.org/all_downloads.php?product_type=TRN
<h3sp4wn> dr_willis: I try to avoid using java apps when I can but I would take speed over compatibility most of the time
<dr_willis> all the speed in the world dont matter.. if it dont work. :)
<armedking> does the update to dapper for ubunto also work for kubuntu? or is there an other way?
<imbrandon> yes it works for kubuntu also
<armedking> Tnx m8, Does it update my repository's to?
* [AWAY] NthDegree is back.
<dizy> hi guys... i was just wondering how to make use of my forward & back mouse buttons in firefox... they currently act as scroll up and down... same thing my wheel is doing
<NthDegree> i have no clue dizy
<skipster23> what is the best way to burn iso's
<NthDegree> skipster23:  use K3B
<h3sp4wn> skipster23: cdrecord
<NthDegree> hmmmmmmmm
<NthDegree> did i get kicked from #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<NthDegree> r0fl
<RadiantFire> morning yo
<RadiantFire> lol, silly NthDegree
<Seveas> NthDegree, yes. And from #ubuntu+1
<NthDegree> ah poo lol
<Seveas> you should switch off the annoyign away messages
<ziza> question: where in the system settings can i set the time when my monitor should be put into standby-mode (not turning it off completely)
<RadiantFire> lol
<NthDegree> Seveas I registered [AWAY] NthDegree aswell as NthDegree so I could use my away in the openbsd :P
<Seveas> NthDegree, the nicknames are fine, but the messaging "NthDegree is back..." not
<Seveas> switch that off.
<NthDegree> oh
<DeadS0ul> do any of you have k3b installed on dapper drake?
<NthDegree> Seveas:  I forgot where the bits are in konversation for it
<NthDegree> oh found them
<NthDegree> ok is it sorted
<NthDegree> my nickname stays the same now and no messages appear
<skipster23> deadsoul: yes
<DeadS0ul> skipster23: how so, cos i can't get it to install anymore, there are conflicts =(
<_clem> Hi there, I've asked that in #ubuntu already but noone seems to know: will the Release Candidate get any modification done before it becomes the final release tomorrow ?
<zeccoz> rebooting modem brb
<thompa> well yes iuts the updated version
<skipster23> deadS0ul: in your konsole type: sudo adept_installer, and try uninstalling it then installing it
<thompa> _clem: if you do upgrade its same thing in RC
<DeadS0ul> alright
<_clem> I mean, are the 25th of May's RC and the final release the same.. any bug fix between them ?
<thompa> unless you had some issue installing in RC, such as nvidia mismatch
<_clem> I want to test the distribution and review it... but I just want to make sure I have the final product before criticizing it.
<thompa> then wait until the 1st
<_clem> yes... I was affraid you'd say that :)
<thompa> there are all the upgrades in it
<thompa> im doing a review also
<_clem> thompa : are you waiting for tomorrow ?
<thompa> the installation is different between RC and final if there are things not upgraded
<thompa> yep
<DeadS0ul> skipster23: nope
<_clem> ok, I suppose it's wiser. You're right, I'll wait.
<thompa> in the rc there were a few problems if you do not upgrade before installing nvidia-glx
<_clem> ok
<slow-motion> bye
<_clem> I am right when saying that if I download Ubuntu, install it, and install kubuntu-desktop through APT, I will have exactly what I would have had with Kubuntu appart from the boot splash and grub artwork ?
<thompa> if you review rc you would have to say that, but you can start by outlining some of the workings
<_clem> well, you convinced me. I'll wait for the final release.
<_clem> I've already wrote another article today.. maybe it's time for a break :)
<_clem> written....
<thompa> _clem: the only difference would be if you setup things like wireless in ubuntu first, that would effect the outcome
<_clem> why thompa ?
<thompa> some of the tools are different in kubuntu, system settings eg
<thompa> its mostly a user problem if any
<thompa> i prefer kubuntu because im used to kde
<_clem> ok
<_clem> same here.
<_clem> I use Kubuntu, and I don't know much about Ubuntu itself.
<thompa> i mean only if you start with ubuntu, then install kubuntu its different because you have setup in gnome first
<_clem> I wanted to give it a look for the review though, especially cause of the new artwork.
<thompa> ive noticed in gnome the menu contents dont appear right away in human theme
<thompa> i think its supposed to be like that, cause if i change to another theme it reacts different
<_clem> thompa: you mean there's a delay ?
<Kadran> i am not viewing all the workgroups in the network in the samba, does any one know why?
<_clem> thompa: I've noticed that in SUSE 10.1 as well. The menus were slow to appear, and sometimes they would actually appear before the icons did.
<thompa> yes, but i can change the delay in preferences theme, details
<thompa> like i choose crux theme, then in details chose human parts
<_clem> thompa : no.. that was the wrong word.. I meant it was slow.. unwanted delay.
<_clem> thompa : I thought it was because of beagle indexation first..
<thompa> is it,? maybe
<_clem> well I don't know. Beagle takes a lot of resources when indexing, but it's pretty small when it doesn't..
<crimsun> _clem: that should only happen after a call to gtk-update-icon-cache
<thompa> well i just switched back to human theme and now its not delaying
<crimsun> thompa: see above.
<_clem> crimsun: I don't really know.. this was observed in SUSE 10.1
<thompa> ok. i like the large print theme, my monitor is 1440x900
<_clem> my computer was a bit slow, but it felt like KDE was actually being more responsive than Gnome on it.
<_clem> and anyway, I've always liked KDE better, even though Gnome is getting better and better looking.
<thompa> then you must like konqueror
<_clem> for web browsing ?
<thompa> for file and web
<_clem> well.. there's something I hate in konqueror.. and it makes me use Firefox for web browsing.
<thompa> i got one mac guy to switch to ubuntu,
<jarlath> Has anyone here used an Advent laptop? Im looking at one with good specs, but there arent any reviews on the net. I'm just wondering how good they are.
<_clem> when I hit BACKSPACE it doesn't go back....
<thompa> now that ipod works
<thompa> best of luck, hope to see your review
<guillermo> hi
<ctothej> is there a program like window's webdrive for linux? basically it makes an ftp folder look like a local drive.
<Kadran> gftp
<ctothej> Kadran: thanks, installing as we speak
<guillermo> i'm having problems installing kubuntu-desktop, I cannot retrieve the packages from the server; can I install it from my ubuntu cd?
<Kadran> good luck
<Kadran> guillermo: check why the problem is, sometimes the problem get fixed when typing 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<guillermo> I get the message:  "Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<guillermo> "
<carlos_> hi.. i'm about to download kubuntu 6.06 ISO image, but not sure about the diference between Desktop CD and Alternate CD.. any hints?
<Kadran> guillermo: ok try this 'sudo apt-get update'
<Kadran> carlos_: you can wait for 7 hours so you can download dapper final, it is coming today :)
<Shuriken> carlos_: Desktop CD is for a normal use, with a graphical installation
<Shuriken> whereas install CD is in text mode
<DeadS0ul> text mode ftw
<guillermo> and then I try to install again KDE?
<Shuriken> (Desktop CD is both Live and Install CD)
<Kadran> guillermo: no why ?
<Kadran> guillermo: just update it
<carlos_> Shuriken: thanks..
<carlos_> i'll wait
<carlos_> i've already downloaded the old release
<Shuriken> np !
<carlos_> is it better to intall the old and update, or wait and download another iso file?
<carlos_> which one is faster?
<Kadran> carlos_: never mind you can just update it, it is soo easy,
<guillermo> because I have here the gnome ubuntu installed and I want to install KDE
<carlos_> Kadran: but i didnt install it yet! :D
<Shuriken> carlos_: is your old release ever installed ?
<carlos_> Shuriken: no
<carlos_> I'm migrating from fedora to ubuntu..
<Shuriken> so, you should download the finale 6.06
<Kadran> guillermo: ubuntu and kubuntu are the same and you can install kde on ubuntu and will be like kubuntu brother :)
<carlos_> ok.. i'll wait one more day to it.. :D
<_clem> Kadran : desktop is a live cd which features a graphical installer that you can use from the running live os.
<DeadS0ul> how is fedora, I haven't used fedora, since..uh..rh 8.1
<_clem> Kadran : alternate is a text based install cd....
<_clem> DeadS0ul : Fedora Core 5 is very impressive.
<carlos_> i'm with FC5.. that is fine, but thos custom kernel let me crazy
<carlos_> and I'm looking for a Desktop distro
<_clem> yes, same here... custom kernel is a pain when it comes to install modules and drivers.
<DeadS0ul> heh I use debian on my server, I need to customise the kernel to allow acls >| but I haven't done that yet
<DeadS0ul> _clem: yeah that's why I don't wannna
<carlos_> _clem: yes... that is it
<carlos_> i'll use kubuntu as my desktop and intall vmware with some debian or slackware for testing and servers (test too)
<ctothej> woo hoo. edited my first web application on kubuntu.. im psyched. (yeah i know, what a geek)
<_clem> carlos_ : Kubuntu is great both as desktop and server.
<carlos_> but i dont want to mix it..
<_clem> carlos_ : Suse 10.1 and Fedora Core 5 are nice as well as desktop... if you don't miss APT too much that is.. and custom kernel also.
<carlos_> today I have averythig in my FC install, that is a pain when I want to update..
<nostrahungry> i just decided to try linux and got suse 10.1
<DeadS0ul> Suse is suppsed to be great
<nostrahungry> saw it at best buy and thought it looked like something neat to try
<nostrahungry> well....
<nostrahungry> after i got it...i ended up d/l kubuntu
<nostrahungry> and i prefer it
<DeadS0ul> ..I have my home dir on my server and mount it using nfs
<ctothej> DeadS0ul: what about it is so great? (serious question)
<DeadS0ul> ..has had the same shit on it since 99
<_clem> carlos_ : I suggest
<DeadS0ul> it's got great stuff if I recall correctly, installer, support etc
<_clem> oh sorry... didn't mean to press enter :)
<nostrahungry> but i dont know much about linux
<nostrahungry> learning
<carlos_> np
<DeadS0ul> nostrahungry: you'll learn to love it, if you like messing aroudn with stuff and are a fast learner
<nostrahungry> im studying for my A+ so i figured its needed
<nostrahungry> need it*
<_clem> nostrahungry : they're both great products. I prefer Kubuntu myself but was very impressed by SUSE 10.1
<DeadS0ul> i don't have any certs =(
<nostrahungry> i cant even figure out how to install firefox
<nostrahungry> lol
<_clem> in kubuntu ?
<nostrahungry> access seems to be denied for every extraction i try
<_clem> sudo aptitude install mozilla-firefox ?
<RadiantFire> that would be apt-get
<RadiantFire> not aptitude
<_clem> why not ?
<RadiantFire> aptitude is a ncurses version of synaptic
<DeadS0ul> =P you have to swtich to administrator mode first man, it's know has super user or root
<RadiantFire> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<_clem> I usually do everything from aptitude.
<crimsun> RadiantFire: aptitude has an apt-get compatibility mode, too.
<DeadS0ul> haha yeah the whole idea of disabling root really confused me at first
<RadiantFire> i actually like it
<RadiantFire> its how os x works from what I'm told
<DeadS0ul> ..i enabled it so I didn't have to type in sudo for everything, ...then I found out bout sudo -i
<nostrahungry> my girlfriend cant use windows well....yet she finds this easier than i do
<nostrahungry> iv been programming for years
<RadiantFire> lol
<nostrahungry> dont know why im not getting this faster than i am
<RadiantFire> programming != computer savvy
<Shuriken> RadiantFire: are you sure of that ? I think synaptic/adept are frontend for apt-get
<DeadS0ul> habit
<_clem> the way I see it, you can passwd root if you want, but you also have sudo all configured for you if your prefer... it's perfect.
<nostrahungry> yes...but i keep trying things the windows way
<nostrahungry> lol
<DeadS0ul> diffeernt pardigm, windows tries to make thigns easier, linux tries to do things safer
<nostrahungry> do you guys like solaris?
<_clem> nope.
<DeadS0ul> haven't tried it
<_clem> I hate Solaris.
<RadiantFire> i've been wanting to tinker with solaris
<RadiantFire> I'm told 10 is a fat hog though
<nostrahungry> fat hog....visual improvement...
<DeadS0ul> _clem: ohh I wanna know why you're saying that
<nostrahungry> according to your preference
<nostrahungry> lol
<RadiantFire> nostrahungry: by fat hog I was refereing to the fact the default install is like 4 GB
<_clem> DeadS0ul : we use it at work. It feels like a linux box where every little app misses features...
<nostrahungry> took a look at it years ago
<nostrahungry> didnt like it
<nostrahungry> now people are talking about the improvements in 10
<bahbahbah> nostrahungry: Haven't seen solaris10 but I've heard some sweet things about it.
<DeadS0ul> bahbahbah: you mean like dtrace?
<DeadS0ul> _clem: ah
<nostrahungry> question...just out of pure nosixness on my part
<_clem> DeadS0ul : and the filesystem is managing licences I think... so command like cd or ls give inconsistent informations.
<bahbahbah> I do have an old sun450 that causes me grief every now and then.
<nostrahungry> do you guys like windows
<DeadS0ul> _clem: I was always under the impression unix was way ahead of linux
<DeadS0ul> nostrahungry: I like windows
<nostrahungry> have you seen vista?
<DeadS0ul> yeah
<DeadS0ul> all their new features are in mac though
<bahbahbah> DeadS0ul: dtrace is one of the things. And from what I've heard the new filessytem that they are working on is nothing short of amazing. Best thing to come out since SGI's xfs/cxfs.
<_clem> DeadS0ul : like you see a directory that doesn't exist... Unix is dusty and old.
<DeadS0ul> ever seen teh video of bill gate's commentary on vista with mac OS X instead of Vista
<RadiantFire> Alot of stuff in Solaris 10 is borrowed from FreeBSD
<RadiantFire> like their contained cells are whatever is modelled after BSD jails
<carlos_> _clem: would u say something? < _clem> carlos_ : I suggest
<DeadS0ul> BSD jails or OpenBSD jails?
<nostrahungry> im thinking of trying vista sometime this week
<DeadS0ul> _clem: sounds liek crap
<nostrahungry> when i have time to mess around a little more
<RadiantFire> DeadS0ul: I can't remember
<DeadS0ul> RadiantFire: ah well
<RadiantFire> I thought they were FreeBSD, but I could see them having come from OpenBSD
* RadiantFire will be very happy when FreeBSD is made to play nice with hal
<bahbahbah> RadiantFire: Really? Solaris borrowed from BSD? I thought it was the other way around.
<_clem> carlos_ : my mistake.. I was about to say something then changed my mind and pressed enter by mistake.. (about using Debian Testing on your server)
<carlos_> _clem: ohh.. ok, no problem..
<_clem> sure everybody borrows from FreeBSD.
<carlos_> actualy, it is not a server... :D
<ctothej> how can i set kde to automatically enable numlock on boot?
<carlos_> sometime I need mysql, apache, and something like this.. and I really dont want to mix it with my desktop
<baby> hi guys i just installed dapper and when i rebooted it the desktop didnt come first but then i changed the consoles so finally could find it so how can fix it?
<carlos_> but nothing used for anyone but me!!
<DeadS0ul> ctothej: set it up in your bios
<bahbahbah> baby: huh?
<ctothej> DeadS0ul: ohh, hmm, ill have to check it out. thanks.
<nostrahungry> how can i smash linux with a hammer without damaging my pc
<nostrahungry> grrrr
<RadiantFire> lol, what did it do?
<_clem> lol
<nostrahungry> nothing i need it too
<nostrahungry> LOL
<nostrahungry> thats it....im going to the book store in a bit
<DeadS0ul> nostrahungry: you install windows Me over it
<_clem> carlos_ : Debian Testing is a great experience if you haven't tried it already.
<RadiantFire> not ME
<nostrahungry> lol
<RadiantFire> ewww!
<DeadS0ul> I'll stick with sarge thank you
<carlos_> _clem: yup, my website runs under debian.. :D
<DeadS0ul> I used debian side for a while
<carlos_> I like slackware too, as server
<carlos_> that is what I use at work
<nostrahungry> i was told by someone to learn with linspire
<_clem> definitely.. I miss APT in Slackware though.
<nostrahungry> ever heard of it?
<DeadS0ul> yeah
<DeadS0ul> don't bother iwth it
<RadiantFire> I tinkered with slackware
<_clem> well Freespire will be released in a month or so. Free version of Linspire.
<RadiantFire> it didn't last long
<DeadS0ul> go kubuntu or ubuntu, debian, fc
<carlos_> _clem: there's a tool called swaret
<RadiantFire> the install was a nightmare
<carlos_> that is good
<RadiantFire> the lilo install failed
<RadiantFire> so I had to rescue it manually
<RadiantFire> and install grub
<_clem> carlos_ : I know.. but it's controversial, and the releases and all... I much prefer an APT based distro.
<carlos_> _clem: sure!! it is much better..
<DeadS0ul> fc has yum
<nostrahungry> my choices also included xandros....but i didnt like the name
<carlos_> yum is very good too..
<nostrahungry> lol
<carlos_> for rpm based distros
<DeadS0ul> apt relises on the information in teh packages man, if they suck then apt will suck
<DrewMarin> dude how do I get vba in a gui mode in kubuntu\
<_clem> yum is actually better than APT but so slow.....
<carlos_> that is true
<DeadS0ul> apt has super cow powers man
<carlos_> that repositories rebuild (dont know the name) is pain
<_clem> lol
<DrewMarin> and how do I update to 6.06
<DeadS0ul> ...yeah thats' why apt with debian is so god damn good, because the debian guys are hardasses about their packages
<DeadS0ul> DrewMarin: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade *
<_clem> yep ! it makes a fast and stable package management.
<_clem> DrewMartin : there's more to it between breezy and dapper.
<DrewMarin> its Drew Marin
<_clem> DrewMartin : you need to get an updater and run it... lemme find the link.
<DrewMarin> no t lol
<_clem> oops.. sorry :)
<DeadS0ul> ah
<DeadS0ul> you have to chagne your /etc/apt/sources.list from breezy to dapper and then run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<DrewMarin> this is my first time in kubuntu
<DrewMarin> I messed up my ubuntu system so I decide to give kubuntu a try
<DeadS0ul> heh
<DeadS0ul> the're no real difference
<nostrahungry> how'd you mess it up
<EvilIdler> Ugh, fonts grew when I upgraded to Dapper. And the kernel *still* can't boot, so I'm stuck with the stock nv driver :(
<DeadS0ul> ...yeah how did you mess it up?
<nostrahungry> did you try to install firefox too?
<nostrahungry> j/k
<DrewMarin> messing with the pannel
<carlos_> well guys, gotta go... cya!! and thanks for the answers!!
<DrewMarin> I tried putting the penguins on it
<DrewMarin> and it froze
<_clem> DrewMarin : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-May/000081.html
<DeadS0ul> haha
<DrewMarin> and wouldnt load the pannels when I loaded ubuntu back up
<DrewMarin> the first time I have seen a evil penguin
<nostrahungry> speaking of penguins.......is mandake/mandriva or whatever the hell its called any good?
<DrewMarin> ???
<bur[n] er> nope
<bur[n] er> heh
<DrewMarin> been a unix user for 4 days
<bur[n] er> liar
<DrewMarin> who me
<bur[n] er> you've been a linux user for 4 days
<DrewMarin> Im not lying
<bur[n] er> unix != linux
<DrewMarin> well Itried linux on other pcs but couldnt do anything on it becuase the hardware
<nostrahungry> iv been one for few hours straight
<nostrahungry> :)
<DrewMarin> the system would crash b4 I did anything
<_clem> nostrahungry: Mandrake 9.1 was good as I remember it... I'll review Mandriva One soon.. I don't have a clue if it's still good or not. As I remember it wasn't always stable..
<DrewMarin> linux is alot easier than I thought it would be though
<nostrahungry> iv been looking for something familiar at all........and was very excited when i noticed irc
<nostrahungry> brag about it
<bur[n] er> mandrake/driva uses rpms :\  bleh
<nostrahungry> lol
<DrewMarin> brag about what
<DrewMarin> the people here pretty much take ur hand through everything
<DrewMarin> nice people
<DrewMarin> wait I gots an idea
<nostrahungry> i learn best through reading/doing
<bonggnu> holas
<bur[n] er> hola... eres en un channel de ingles :)
<DrewMarin> yea doing helps me
<DrewMarin> but reading gets me bored
<DrewMarin> Im installing ubuntu now
<bur[n] er> it's not hard ;)
<bur[n] er> DrewMarin: dapper?
<_clem> DrewMarin : did you get the Dapper RC ?
<DrewMarin> nope except installing from source
<DrewMarin> nope
* bur[n] er would advise getting dapper
<DrewMarin> I typed in: sudo apt-get update
<pm> is it true that dapper release has been postponed again?
<DrewMarin> and it gave me some error
<bur[n] er> pm: not that i've heard
<nostrahungry> whats the difference in ubuntu and kubuntu.....just the kde and gnome?
<_clem> pm: source ?
<DrewMarin> wait nm
<bur[n] er> nostrahungry: basically
<DrewMarin> it just updated the package list I think
<pm> i don't want to wait anymore!!! :(((
<bur[n] er> pm: just upgrade now! :)
<nostrahungry> oh...and the fact that ubuntu has firefox with it already
<nostrahungry> lol
<_clem> nostrahungry : it's a matter of having everything on one CD, so there's two versions .. one for each big desktop..
<pm> it rc, i want stable version
<pm> it's *
<bur[n] er> it's pretty stable...
<chuck> Hi
<bur[n] er> to be released in teh next 24 hours and there hasn't been a package updated in hte past 24
<DrewMarin> yea I only had one problem which messed up my system
<nostrahungry> i dont know why....but i dont like konqueror
<pm> i've already got  dapper beta
<bur[n] er> pm: so apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<bur[n] er> :)
<DrewMarin> oh I didnt do upgrade
<DrewMarin> will do after installing the ubuntu base system
<pm> i did it so i guess i have rc right now, i installed it when it was beta
<_clem> bur[n] er: can you tell me if any package as been modified since RC was released (25 of may). ?
<chuck> When I install kubuntu 5.1 and update it, it gives me a new kernel, with this new kernal the Xserver is does not work, has anyone else experanced this, or know a solution to it?
<_clem> 5.10...
<_clem> 10 as in October..
<bur[n] er> _clem: there have been plenty of updates since then
<_clem> ok
<bur[n] er> chuck: just go to dapper :)
<chuck> dapper?
<bur[n] er> chuck: ubuntu 6.06...  hte next version
<bur[n] er> chuck: run 'gksudo "update-manager -d"'
<bur[n] er> that should upgrade you to dapper
<chuck> ok...
<bur[n] er> er... wtf is the kde based sudo thing...  you might not have gksudo
<robotgeek> bur[n] er: that only works on ubuntu
<bur[n] er> disregard chuck... run "sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list" and edit all instances of "breezy" to say "dapper" then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<_clem> chuch : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<_clem> yep
<soon> Hi there folks ... just finished my first ever kubuntu install .. looks nice and WAUV !! does KDE load quickly ...
<DrewMarin> hanybody know how to get vba to run with a gui
<DrewMarin> same here soon
<DrewMarin> I was usin gnome the last 4 days
<RadiantFire> does anybody know how I can map the multimedia keys on my laptop to shortcuts?
<DrewMarin> yea I need to know that also
<soon> Already got myself into trouble though: tried starting kuser ... I wasnt prompted for a root password during installation, but using kuser I have changed it to my ususal pw. I can now su in bash, but Kuser claims the PW is wrong !!
<LeeJunFan> soon: you should use the password of the first user you setup.
<DrewMarin> how come it wont let me use gvba to boot vba
<soon> LeeJunFan ... okay, but why though ?
<RadiantFire> sigh, this is silly
<LeeJunFan> ubotu: tell soon about root
<DeadS0ul> RadiantFire: look up keytouch
<soon> hmm LeeJunFan ... that could prove a problem - I started with a user 'ssss' (the keyboard setup was screwed during install) ... I hve since then deleted user 'ssss' !
<DrewMarin> why dosent gvba work
<rir1> Hi all
<rir1> where is the module sound in kubuntu ?
<chuck> bash: gksudo: command not found
<chuck> bash: gksudo: command not found
<rir1> i have a problem  no sound
<LeeJunFan> soon: at least you made a root password first, su to root, then add your current user to admin group, you'll then be able to use sudo and kuser again.
<rir1> i look in etc/module
<DrewMarin> why dosent gvba work/??
<LeeJunFan> soon: gpasswd -a [username]  admin
<DrewMarin> wait nm I think I know why
<LeeJunFan> soon: then when kuser asks for a password use the one for your current user, not root.
<rir1> imbrandon: are you here ?
<soon> thanks !
<rir1> nixternal ?
<rir1> how is the sound card detected ?
<chuck> why am I getting "bash: gksudo: command not found"?
<rir1> it seems the computer detected an AC97 but it's an intel SIS
<bur[n] er> chuck: because gksudo is a gnome thing, and you have kubuntu
<chuck> ah
<bur[n] er> chuck: use sudo or kdesu
<crimsun> rir1: both are correct. the codec is ac97-based, the dsp is sis-based.
<rir1> thanks
<apokryphos> kdesu if you're going to use a GUI application
<crimsun> rir1: you control the mixer, which is the former.
<rir1> crimsun : what do you mean
<rir1> do you mean the mixer is mute
<chuck> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<chuck> Xlib: No protocol specified
<chuck> kdesu: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<crimsun> rir1: no, I mean volumes are controlled via the ac97 perspective. What's the issue?
<rir1> no sound on kubuntu
<rir1> so i follow ubuntu 's how to
<rir1> and there is no driver in /etc/module
<crimsun> rir1: /etc/modules is a red herring. Pastebin ``lspci -v && cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer''
<chuck> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<chuck> Xlib: No protocol specified
<chuck> kdesu: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<chuck> I am confussed :(
<bur[n] er> heh... just run sudo ;)
<unition> whats the root pw for breezy ?
<bur[n] er> unition: there isn't one
<bur[n] er> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<unition> well wtf
<rir1> crimsun: thanks i didn't know the pastebin
<chuck> "sudo: update-manager -d: command not found"  !!!! help me :(
<bur[n] er> disregard chuck... run "sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list" and edit all instances of "breezy" to say "dapper" then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<bur[n] er> you don't have the latest updates to breezy it seems ;)
<chuck> I just ran adept-update
<chuck> I should.
<crimsun> rir1: please tell me the url after you've pasted, and hang 5, since I'm kinda busy (at work)
<jack> Does anyone have Kweather working with Kubuntu ?
<uwo> how can i make a short movie of my desktop (not snapshot, but movie while i am changing windows, etc.)?
<bur[n] er> chuck: oh right... again, update-manager is part of the gnome ubuntu ;)  just do the edit like i said
<chuck> ok
<newuser> Anyone know how to upgrade Kubuntu 5.10 to 6.06
<bur[n] er> uwo: byzanz or wink
<bur[n] er> newuser... run "sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list" and edit all instances of "breezy" to say "dapper" then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<uwo> burner:  tnx
<chuck> When I run sudo kate /etc/apt... I get:
<chuck> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<chuck> Xlib: No protocol specified
<chuck> kate: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<chuck> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<bur[n] er> how bout "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<chuck> ok that opened it
<rir1> crimsun: si7012
<rir1> stack AC97
<DaSkreech> can kopete join Yahoo conference chats?
<rir1> should work ?
<crimsun> rir1: I need the url of your paste
<rir1> sorry i don't know how to do it ?
<chuck> just replace all the "Breezy" or also the "Breezy Badger"?
<fatejudger> what ever happened to the whole Zeroconf thing with network printers
<fatejudger> did that just never materialize?
<DaSkreech>  man I hate Kopete :(
<fatejudger> Kopete is awesome
<DaSkreech> It's terrible
<fatejudger> how is that?
<rir1> crimsun: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/749583
<DaSkreech> It doesn't do anything that I want it to do
<fatejudger> such as?
<DaSkreech> IM people off the fly
<fatejudger> off the fly?
<DaSkreech> Is my most recent reason to curse it
<rir1> crimsun: did you get it ?
<DaSkreech> fatejudger: What Protocol do you use
<fatejudger> AIM, MSN
<orco> Hi
<DaSkreech> Well try and say hello to me on Aim
<orco> i receibe a problem when updating saying it cannot configure libc6
<orco> what's wrong with my kubuntu?
<orco> s/problem/error
<orco> :D
<crimsun> rir1: yes, please be patient, I'll address it asap, but I'm talking with my boss
<rir1> sorry
<rir1> please take you time
<rir1> i don't want to disturb you
<orco> wow... now i get a segmentation fault when I try to upgrade... :/ gods... juass (pray paladine about that xD)
<chuck> bur[n] er: ok I did just like you said then I got this error after it downloaded the updates:
<chuck> Fetched 962kB in 7s (122kB/s)
<chuck> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<chuck> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<chuck> o wait
<chuck> I found whats wrong
<visik7> will kde 3.5.3 be included in dapper sooner or later ? or I've to stuck with kubuntu.org packages ?
<uniq> stuck with kubuntu.org packages.
<uniq> most likely.
<klerfayt> kdesu konqueror isn't working
<visik7> uniq: but in 5 years will not be updated to bugfix releases ?
<visik7> uniq: 3.5.3 is better then 3.5.2 expecially imap support
<Kadran> hi visik7: is kde 3.5.3 is officially released?
<visik7> sources yes
<visik7> packages for dapper are available on kubuntu.org/packages
<crimsun> rir1: amixer set 'Master' 77% && amixer set 'IEC958' off && amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' 0 && amixer set 'Sigmatel 4-Speaker Stereo' on
<Kadran> visik7: but i don't get any thing when running apt-get update ?
<rir1> crimsun: ok
<visik7> Kadran: isn't in the official repos
<Kadran> visik7: i have added other repos too?
<visik7> Kadran: you need to add deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353/ dapper main to sources.list
<Kadran> ok i will do it thanks :)
<visik7> I'm using it right now
<Kadran> kde is alwayes cool
<DaSkreech> Kadran: Wrong
<Kadran> DaSkreech: you don't like kde ?
<DaSkreech> It's Kool :)
<Kadran> oh yeah right :)
<jeroenvrp> I try to make a nice looking chart, but Openoffice, Koffice and especially Kchart are not very good.
<jeroenvrp> does anyone know another chart-software!?!
<DaSkreech> Dia?
<visik7> is there a dia written in kdelibs or qt ?
<Kadran> jeroenvrp: dia is fine but i hate to tell you that that ms visio is actually good and you can run it with wine
<jeroenvrp> Kadran: no MS on my machine
<visik7> :)
<jeroenvrp> i will try dia
<Kadran> me neither, but i have wine
<jeroenvrp> me to, but no MS software
<Kadran> i won't restart and leave linux :)
<crimsun> rir1: progress?
<sheldonc> dia is pretty good. i dont know if it draws the charts he wants it to, bu
<rir1> nothing
<rir1> no sound
<crimsun> rir1: nothing what?
<sheldonc> t as far as stupid diagrams for univ, it worked fine
<_clem> the dot language is great for tree like graphs.
<crimsun> rir1: does ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/KDE*start*.wav'' not work?
<jeroenvrp> Kadran: dia is for diagrams, I mean charts
<Kadran> jeroenvrp: did you tried kivio?
<jeroenvrp> Kadran: is also for diagrams
<jeroenvrp> I mean charts
<Kadran> mmm, like flow charts?
<jeroenvrp> no
<jeroenvrp> like a chart of temperature
<jeroenvrp> a population chart
<jeroenvrp> etc
<rir1> crimsun:  read but don't sound
<Kadran> jeroenvrp: in other words something to draw graphs with? am i right?
<jeroenvrp> Kadran: yes
<rir1> crimsun: thanks... i have to go
<Kadran> jeroenvrp: did you tried oo spreadsheet?
<jeroenvrp> Kadran: yes, but I think it's poortly designed and makes ugly charts/graphs
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to encode a streaming video played with mplayer in a file? avi for example
<Kadran> jeroenvrp: you can get more gallary for ooo or use the gnome spread sheet
<jeroenvrp> oh yeah gnumeric
<Kadran> yes
<Kadran> Tallia1Kubuntu: use soundkonverter
<soon> is there no Kile for Ubuntu? Doesnt show up in Adept ....
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sound??
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it is a video file Kedran
<Kadran> Tallia1Kubuntu: it is a program that can convert many file formats to anothe format
<Kadran> oh no it is for sound
<soon> Wauv ... Im having serious X problems here ... cant read anything in the text window ....
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Kadran: furthermore it is a video stream.. not a file
<Kadran> for vedio there is something called konverter
<Kadran> Tallia1Kubuntu: you want to record something that is played in mplayer, right?
<Blissex> Tallia1Kubuntu: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxSoundALSA.html#tasksRecord
<Kadran> soon i have it in mine, add respoteries
<Blissex> Tallia1Kubuntu: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxSoundALSA.html#tasksRecordPlay
<ctothej> why would fglrxinfo tell me "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!" ??
<soon> thanks ! Kadran
<Kadran> you are welcome
<ctothej> how can i test opengl 3d acceleration?
<Kadran> ctothej: there is some open gl screen savers
<ctothej> err. i knew it then. they were black. i need to get this 3d acceleration working
<RadiantFire> glxgears
<RadiantFire> it won't run without 3d accel
<davidhouse> hi guys. i have some xmodmap bindings i'd like to load automatically when my laptop boots. i have them in my ~/.xmodmaprc file, and http://paste.lisp.org/display/20672 is my ~/.xinitrc file, but it's not working; the bindings aren't loaded. any suggestions?
<ctothej> RadiantFire: know why fglrxinfo would tell me "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual" ?
<davidhouse> is ~/.xinitrc automatically run? perhaps i need /etc/xinitrc?
<davidhouse> or /etc/.xinitrc
<RadiantFire> no
<RadiantFire> unless your not using the ati provided driver
<diop> looking for f77 compiler
<ctothej> i am using ati's driver
<serenity> hi
<serenity> when will kubuntu be downloadable?
<robotgeek> serenity: you can download it off www.kubuntu.org
<serenity> robotgeek: i mean 6.06
<dom> what irc clients are people using?
<Kadran> serenity: it supossed to be at 1st june so it 's a matter of ~5 hours
<serenity> so it will definitly tomorrow?
<Kadran> i hope so,
<Kadran> dom: Konversation
<jorgp> dom: konversation
<serenity> fine. I thought that it will take longer to put kde on ubuntu
<Shuriken> dom: Konversation :D
<DaSkreech> serenity: Nope it's an apt-get kubuntu-desktop away :-)
* jorgp is getting ready to convert his dapper to kubuntu and wonders if it looks as nice as ubuntu
<Kadran> serenity: you can now try kde 3.5.3 if you want
<jorgp> is 3.5.3 out?
<xwolf-> how many megabytes will breezy->dapper update take, approximately?
<Shuriken> 3.5.3 is out ?
<DaSkreech> KDE4!!
* DaSkreech hides
<dom> far out
<jorgp> I think there is a KDE4 preview scheduled for Sept
<Kadran> yes it is :)
<jorgp> is this still a valid bug? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/konqueror/+bug/31055
<Shuriken> Kadran: uh ? Where did you get the info ?
<Kadran> from visik7
<Kadran> and he use it,
<jorgp> sorry, not Sept, but Oct
<jorgp> http://developer.kde.org/development-versions/kde-4.0-release-plan.html
<DaSkreech> jorgp: I'm pretty sure that's easy to prove wrong :)
<Kadran> Shuriken: just add this to sources.list deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353 dapper main
<Shuriken> Kadran: thanks. But why the info didn't appear on KDE planet ?
<Kadran> Shuriken: i am actually amaized my self i use a link to the latest kde but it don't point to 3.5.3 ?-)
<jorgp> DaSkreech: what is easy to prove wrong?
<DaSkreech> Random release plans :)
<DaSkreech> Though they have been booking it on the individual projects if you follow appeal
<Shuriken> so do I, kde-latest point to 352
<Shuriken> +s
<Kadran> me too
* DaSkreech wonders what the new adept update does
<DaSkreech> `Mornfall is the adept maintainer correct?
<Shuriken> is 3.5.3 a finale release ?
<crazy_penguin> night all!
<serenity> i have installed kde 3.5.3
<Kadran> 3.5.3 is officially to be out at 23rd of may !
<jorgp> well, 3.5.3 tarballs are in testing, but the guys in #kde-devel say its not official released yet
<jorgp> having packages != released
<Shuriken> Ok, that's whay i've never heard about it before
<xwolf-> how many megabytes will breezy->dapper update take, approximately?
<Shuriken> -a
<jorgp> they said kde.org will be updated when its out
<Kadran> jorgp: i am waiting :)
* DaSkreech turns cartwheels for KDE4
<DaSkreech> Man am I going to be dissappointed when this comes out :-(
<visik7> jorgp: but sources are in the stable brench on ftp
<jorgp> Kadran: actually 3.5 branch was tagged 3.5.3 on 23rd may, not released
<jorgp> visik7: hmm
<jorgp> visik7: but they might not be the final tarballs, having packages != released
<DaSkreech> When can we get Oxygen?
<visik7> jorgp: I couldn't wait :)
<jorgp> well, it probably does have tons of fixes
<DaSkreech> If I go 64 bit with LInux can I run a mix of 32 bit and 64 bit apps?
<kmon> DaSkreech: you'll need to set up a chroot
<Reon> DaSkreech,  yes but it is a biatch
<DaSkreech> So does kubuntu have a 64 bit repo?
<kmon> sure
<DaSkreech> where would I find the list?
<kmon> kubuntu supports x86, amd64 & powerpc archs
<kmon> list?
<kmon> are you refering to the download site?
<visik7> sparc ia64 and hppa from dapper (according to repos)
<kmon> visik7: yeah... but I'm mostly refering to the "common" ones
<apokryphos> DaSkreech: the same repository is used for all of them
<apokryphos> apt determines which packages you need for you
<DaSkreech> kmon: The sources.list entry
<DaSkreech> apokryphos: really?
<DaSkreech> that's pretty smart :)
<apokryphos> yes
<lmh> hi all
<lmh> how can i set up grub to boot my console with 1040x1050 - resolution?
<DaSkreech> Now all it needs is a changelog and I'm besotted
<DaSkreech> well possibly a hint as to which repo a package is in
<DaSkreech> Hmm Plasma is behind schedule
<DaSkreech> how does pdiff work?
<jorgp> visik7: how is 3.5.3 vs 3.5.2
<visik7> the 2 things that I've noticed more is better imap in kmail
<visik7> and faster konqueror startup
<jorgp> konq startup is a plus
<visik7> jorgp: a plus ?
<visik7> jorgp: btw there is the changelog
<jorgp> visik7: the faster startup
<jorgp> visik7: where is the changelog
<bahbahbah> how much longer until dapper is out? that's 00:00 GMT, right? ;-)
<crimsun> bahbahbah: 11 hours-ish
<ealm> Amarok doesn't play my mp3:s (though ogg works).. it just jumps past the mp3s in a second, and they appear as it they're played
<PyroMithrandir> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<PyroMithrandir> ealm^^
<bahbahbah> ealm: have a google for easyubuntu...
<DaSkreech> What about musicbrainz
<DaSkreech> is there a easy way to get that with MP3 support?
<ealm> what's that?
<bahbahbah> DaSkreech: easyubuntu...
* jorgp blames redhat for the mp3 removal stuff
<DaSkreech> bahbahbah: Really?
* jorgp slaps redhat people
<bahbahbah> DaSkreech: really!
<DaSkreech> I've never quite understood what the big deal with MP3 is
<DaSkreech> If we can use Mono we can use MP3
<jorgp> it all started with redhat
<jorgp> they where the first to make a release without mp3 support
<DaSkreech> I know
<bahbahbah> DaSkreech: not really. frauenhofer (that owns the mp3 format) wants those who make players to pay them a fee if I'm not misstaken.
<kmon> DaSkreech: not really. MP3 is patent encumbered, .NET is an ECMAC Standard
<DaSkreech> But they don't ship with Mono either and it has the same ramification as MP3 and no one else seems to care
<DaSkreech> kmon: C# is a standard
<DaSkreech> Slight difference
<kmon> the clr
<kmon> as well
<jorgp> so can I just apt-get kubuntu-desktop to switch to kubuntu
<jorgp> from ubuntu
<jorgp> dapper
<kmon> jorgp: yes, but installing the kubuntu-desktop package doesn't unintall the ubuntu one
<kmon> so you'll end up with both
<jorgp> thats ok
<DaSkreech> I thought it was funny you remove the Kubuntudesktop but not the ubuntu one :)(
<CaBlGuY> well, the "ubuntu one" as u guys keep saying.. is the defualt win X environment..
<ealm> thanx guys for EasyUbuntu. (K/Edu)ubuntu is the sh*t!!!!!
<CaBlGuY> the Okey~Dokey! "desktop" environment is just an add on..
<CaBlGuY> err K, I mena..
<CaBlGuY> mean.. theres also Gnome desktop environment..
<CaBlGuY> it's not a "kubuntu" distro.. it's just an add on for the ubuntnu distro.
<DaSkreech> I know
<DaSkreech>  like the Gnome desktop is the addon for the Ubuntu distro
<DaSkreech> and the educational one
<DaSkreech> and hopefully the E one :)
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<DaSkreech> but you can remove the KDElibs package and everything kubuntu goes
<CaBlGuY> I like the gnome "sleek" look..
<DaSkreech> Kinda hard to do that with the Gnome desktop
<CaBlGuY> the K. envirn is a bit more "demanding"..
<morrow> !skype
<ubotu> skype is probably http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<nico8481> hi
<CaBlGuY> what distro is Ubuntu based on? I can't member..
<kosh> debian
<klerfayt> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded"; see http://www.debian.org Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9.  Debian and Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<DaSkreech> !frostwire
<ubotu> I heard frostwire is a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrostWireHowTo
<nicole> hi. I've got troubles configuring my printer. I installed foo2zjs from here http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/
<CaBlGuY> HmMmMmMmM
<nicole> because the shipped one didn't work "no permissions/driver not available" or something like that.
<CaBlGuY> U looked for the driver for yor printer already?
<nicole> yeah. And it loads. And /sbin/foo2zjs-loadfw 1005 /dev/usb/lp0 says
<DaSkreech> Does Frostwire work on Java 5?
<nicole> MFG:Hewlett-Packard;MDL:hp LaserJet 1005 series;CMD:ZJS;CLS:PRINTER;DES:hp LaserJet 1005 series;FWVER:20021030;
<nicole> MFG:Hewlett-Packard;MDL:hp LaserJet 1005 series;CMD:ZJS;CLS:PRINTER;DES:hp LaserJet 1005 series;FWVER:20021030;
<nicole> /sbin/foo2zjs-loadfw: HP LaserJet 1005 firmware already loaded into /dev/usb/lp0
<nicole> n
<nicole> while lpq says
<CaBlGuY> Ummm use pastebun when ya got somethin like that again...
<CaBlGuY> WAIT..
<nicole> lpq: error - no default destination available.
<CaBlGuY> !tell  nicole about pastebin
<BlankB> mmm pastebuns.
<nicole> for three lines?
<CaBlGuY> :|
<CaBlGuY> damn kids..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<CaBlGuY> we try not to "take advantage" of the channel.
<CaBlGuY> anyway...
<bahbahbah> CaBlGuY: Pastebun? Like "I sneak past the bun" kind of bun? http://groups.google.com/group/comp.sys.amiga.misc/msg/f78b808c67b7bc37?q=BFINN&hl=en&lr=&rnum=1
<CaBlGuY> doesn't look like the driver is loaded..
<DaSkreech> Anyone use frostwire?
<CaBlGuY> all it says is "firmware"...
<CaBlGuY> :/
* bahbahbah goes to bed.
<dracflamloc> whats a good kde ftp program like FlashFXP?
<nicole> I tried to install it via the systems setting printers thing. It claimed to work but it didnt.
<bahbahbah> dracflamloc: konqueror? kbear?
<dracflamloc> i'll try kbear i guess
<CaBlGuY> HmMmMmMmM
<CaBlGuY> nicole IM not the gugru on printers or installing them so, only thing I would know to tell ya is to try installin the driver again and be sure it's the correct one, other than that, ...
* CaBlGuY shrugs
<CaBlGuY> sawwwreeee
<nicole> no problem.
<raven301_> Where is the sources.list located?
<nicole> thanks anywaz
<nicole> anyway.
<DaSkreech> Blast I was lied to!
<CaBlGuY> nicole NP, someone should be able to help out eventually.. just hang out for a while..
<CaBlGuY> !printers
<ubotu> printers is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<CaBlGuY> or u can try there
<serenity> how to create a mpeg-file with digiKam, with photo and music?
<nicole> well. I fear I have to figure out the cups thingy
<nicole> and get around the bug in the graphic config tool.
<DaSkreech> Two things
<DaSkreech> Does anyone have Frostwire and is there a way to get musicbrainz with mp3
<DaSkreech> :-)
<CaBlGuY> DaSkreech, I don't have frostwire, and not tried it, and not sure what musicbrainz iz.. :-p
<CaBlGuY> U might try the main channel
<vinboy> is xine better than gstreamer?
<kosh> vinboy: usually
<vinboy> thx kosh
<kosh> vinboy: it is simpler and just seems to work a heck of a lot better
<kosh> vinboy: it can also do 7.1 audio output which I like :)
<jorgp> DaSkreech: deb http://archive.czessi.net/ubuntu/ dapper main universe
<DaSkreech> CaBlGuY: The .. main channel?
<DaSkreech> jorgp: musicbrianz?
<jorgp> DaSkreech: add that to sources.list
<CaBlGuY> DaSkreech yea.. #ubuntu
<DaSkreech> CaBlGuY: hahaha! :)
<jorgp> it has all the mp3 enabled stuff, like amarok 1.4 and musicbrainz w/ mp3 support
<CaBlGuY> ;)
<YazzY> hi u
<YazzY> hi guys
<CaBlGuY> YazzY Howdy U
<CaBlGuY> hi d00d, d00det..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<YazzY> i have problems rebooting my toshiba satellite laptop, it says "Will reboot now" then debugging shows md:stopping allmd devices. Restarting system. No reboot fixup found for your hw.
<YazzY> CaBlGuY: hi
<YazzY> what the heck it the metter with reboot not being able to work ?
<CaBlGuY> HmMmMmMmM that's a wierd one..
<CaBlGuY> what version ya runnin.. breezy or badger?
<kkathman> breezy and badger are the same :)
<kkathman> you mean breezy or dapper I think
<YazzY> CaBlGuY: dapper
<YazzY> but the same issue was in breezy
<CaBlGuY> ummmmmm
<CaBlGuY> no, there was badger, and one b4 it..
<CaBlGuY> anyway..
<CaBlGuY> YazzY, can u get into the desktop environment, or command liine??
<DaSkreech> jorgp: Who is in charge of this?
<CaBlGuY> DaSkreech no one is "in charge"...
<YazzY> CaBlGuY: sure
<DaSkreech> lol
<DaSkreech> Right keep saying that :)
<CaBlGuY> YazzY ok, I was gonna say, if you can get to the command line, do a apt-get update.. so if that helps..
<YazzY> CaBlGuY: no, it did not
<YazzY> i updated it a short while ago
<CaBlGuY> YazzY ahhh well then, U need someone more skilled then me.. :p
<brandon_> does ktorrent support dht?
<jorgp> DaSkreech: dunno
<jorgp> brandon_: not yet
<DaSkreech> jorgp: Will they have the updates for amarok?
<jorgp> brandon_: 1.3 will
<jorgp> DaSkreech: yes, 1.4.0a
<DaSkreech> So should I get rid of the kubuntu repo that I'm using now?
<brandon_> jorgp: when will that be released? i can't that damned azureus to work
<jorgp> brandon_: I dont know, its been a long time and work is slow
<pj-og77> Will kubuntu 6.06 LTS come out at the same time http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/182 as ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> jorgp: Will it clash with the deb  http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14 dapper main
<Snake> pj-og77: yes
<pj-og77> Ok. So now, why should I choose KDE over gnome? (I'm on a debian sarge with kde as my workstation for now)
<brandon_> http://ktorrent.org/index.php?page=downloads
<Snake> pj-og77: no reason to, just go with what you like :)
<brandon_> looks liek there's a kubuntu deb in there
<jorgp> DaSkreech: maybe
<DaSkreech> ok I'll disable it
<jorgp> visik7: svn was just updated 15 mins ago with this
<jorgp> KDE 3.5.3 was released on May 31st, 2006
<visik7> jorgp: ok
<vinboy> why i  can't see gstreamer in amarok & kaffeine?
<jorgp> [16:29]  <CIA-19> adridg * r547116 /trunk/www/sites/www/info/3.5.3.php: Fix the release date
<jorgp> vinboy: if you are talking amarok 1.4, gstreamer is disabled
<vinboy> jorgp: oh ic..
<vinboy> thx
<DaSkreech> jorgp: Can't connect to it
<jorgp> DaSkreech: I just did
<visik7> jorgp: any other changes a part from this ?
<jorgp> no
<visik7> ok so no update for the sources
<jorgp> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/www/sites/www/info/3.5.3.php?rev=547116&view=markup
<visik7> nor for my installation
<DaSkreech> jorgp: would they happen to have deb for it to download?
<jorgp> DaSkreech: they should
<DaSkreech> jorgp: Ok .. so I have musicbrainz installed already should I just do a reinstall
<brandon_> if i'm dpkg installing something, how would i force it to overwrite files from existing packages?
<jorgp> brandon_: man dpkg
<brandon_> thanks
<paveq> hi
<paveq> when?
<paveq> official dapper
<paveq> * me wants download *
<dvj> A+++ WHOULD DO BUISNESS WITH AGAIN
<visik7> paveq: downoad rc
<visik7> and install it
<visik7> there are few updates
<paveq> I have already
<visik7> so enjoy it
<paveq> whats with alternative cd and "setting up automated deployments"
<paveq> I'm interested
<paveq> I got 15 comps to be installed
<paveq> computer class :)
<paveq> alternative kubuntu release candidate didn't work
<paveq> crc error, image's md5sum was correct
<paveq> and burnt twice with different recorders
<tinin> !xgl
<ubotu> I guess xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
#kubuntu 2006-06-01
<paveq> so where do I find more info about "setting up automated deployments"
<paveq> does it *work*?
<paveq> there doesn't seem to be any documentation in the web site
<paveq> funny
<paveq> 230 nicks but no-one seems to be here :P
<paveq> or no-one knows :/
<lozenge> hi
<Kronoz> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<jorgp> is it musicbrainz or tunepimp that has the mp3 disabled
<mardi> Do I use K3b for burning an ISO?
<Kronoz> mardi, yes
<mardi> Kronoz: Thanks!
<djib> hey
<djib> I'm trying to update to dapper but when I do a dist-upgrade apt want to get rid of loads of packages like eclipse, amarok, ...
<djib> why, and how can I avoid that ?
<behavedave> Looks like KDE 3.5.3 has been released!
<djib> yep, the binaries are available for dapper
<behavedave> so they are - give that a go
<AdmiralFTW> !cups
<ubotu> it has been said that cups is The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS) is a printing system and general replacement for lpd and the like.  See also http://linuxprinting.org/
<djib> anyone know when PLF repos will be available for dapper ?
<jorgp> djib: remove the dependencies
<djib> jorgp: how do I do that ?
<AdmiralFTW> i can't get my USB printer to work on my comuter
<AdmiralFTW> and ideas?
<djib> http://www.linux-usb.org/
<rpedro> AdmiralFTW: what brand is your printer?
<AdmiralFTW> its a dell A940
<rpedro> hmm, Dell printers I've are usually rebranded Lexmarks, I believe
<AdmiralFTW> yea i read that somewhere
<AdmiralFTW> i ran printconf
<rpedro> not very good support under linux, the best support is for HP and Brother printers
<AdmiralFTW> but it said foomaitc was doing something wrong
<rpedro> overall...
<AdmiralFTW> my friend had an easy time configuring his, its a lexmark
<djib> AdmiralFTW: have you had a look on linux-usb.org ?
<AdmiralFTW> yea
<djib> whad did you find ?
<AdmiralFTW> it had a pdf which was no help
<djib> ok but if you find something I guess chances are that you can get your printer to work
<rpedro> the Dell A940 is supposed to be a rebranded Lexmark X5150M
<rpedro> I'm using gnome right now, and can't find either on the list of supported printers, sorry
<AdmiralFTW> i'm on the ubuntu wiki now
<Fastly> i just installed amarok 1.4 on ubuntu and now get the following error: No new media devices were found. If you feel this is an error, ensure that the DBUS and HAL daemons are running and KDE was built with support for them. You can test this by running "dcop kded mediamanager fullList" in a Konsole window.
<Fastly> any ideas?
<Fastly> i get this error when trying to autodetect my ipod which is plugged in and mounted
<Fastly> the ipod icon was created on  the desktop
<jonathan_> hello
<jonathan_> #alionet
<Chuck> Hi, I have just upgraded to kubuntu dapper, and now when I boot a kernel (dose not matter which one) it loads, then when the login screen should come up, it does not and just displays the new kubuntu load logo thingy, I changed the thing and it keeps saying some kernel module failed to load
<conn> hi, when I run a certain app, DRI won't work, displaying this error: libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_Dispatch). Usually LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libGL.so.1 will fix the issue, but I can't get it working with a particular app (vmware-player). Every other gl app works fine, direct rendering is enabled and working fine. Any ideas?
<rpedro> Chuck: try asking in #ubuntu+1 , if  you don't think it's a kubuntu specific bug
<RadiantFire> Chuck: I had the problem, and I fixed it by logging in at terminall and running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Chuck> Thanks
<Kronoz> what time is dapper due?
<Eroick> between 12 noon Central time today and 12 noon central tomorow
<Eroick> in other words, soon, but nobody knows how soon!
<word> I'm getting the error "[42989......]  Buffer, I/O error on device dm-0, logical block 64183..." when the Enterprise Volume Manager starts up and that error goes on forever with the numbers chaning i have to skip the volume manager to satart up kubuntu
<james_xxx> how would one go about enabling direct rendering? is there any reason why a person would not want to do this
<james_xxx> dieser raum sieht fast tot aus...
<RadiantFire> maybe we all have better things to do :-)
<james_xxx> RadiantFire: easily lol
<BlueLaguna> anyone installed xgl?
<james_xxx> BlueLaguna: i installed it, but don't yet know what to do next
<BlueLaguna> bah, I'll save this for some other time...
<james_xxx> where geographically do desktop linux distros have their heaviest user base?
<_chuck> yeah ok I got it working :)
<_chuck> now time to try to install my grapics drivers
<Jack_Smirnoff> how do I do a hardware change like a video card after Kubuntu is installed?
<Jack_Smirnoff> I changed the card and rebooted into the recovery mode. ended up at a prompt but did not know what to do next.
<rpedro> BlueLaguna: /j #ubuntu-xgl
<Bladesonfire> Jack_Smirnoff, what video card brand are you using?
<Jack_Smirnoff> In this casse S3
<Jack_Smirnoff> Cheapie PCI
<Jack_Smirnoff> It had onboard video which I disabled
<Jack_Smirnoff> then into recovery mode
<Bladesonfire> Jack_Smirnoff, try this command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jack_Smirnoff> I cant since I opted for just reinstalling
<Jack_Smirnoff> It is just a test anyhow
<Jack_Smirnoff> I was just wondering how to do it right since I did it wrong
<_chuck> how can I open a decompress a .tar.gz from the commandline?
<Bladesonfire> THe only problem is a malformed xorg.conf
<Bladesonfire> _chuck, tar xvzf /path/to/file
<_chuck> thanks
<Jack_Smirnoff> so I edit it?
<Bladesonfire> Jack_Smirnoff, I don't know what to do for an S3, but you need to change the device section of your xorg
<james_xxx> how would i enable direct rendering (provided it is possible with my system)?
<Bladesonfire> Jack_Smirnoff, if you want, you can always boot a live CD and copy that xorg
<Jack_Smirnoff> but that is the filename to edit?
<_chuck> "make: command not found"  Can I install the make command on kubuntu?
<Jack_Smirnoff> will it be in the path?
<Bladesonfire> Jack_Smirnoff, The full path for the file is under /etc/X11/xorg.conf (make sure to back it up before you do anything)
<Jack_Smirnoff> thanks..
<Bukunut> hi all
<Bladesonfire> _chuck, "sudo aptitude install build-essentials"
<Jack_Smirnoff> Can you tell me where to find an artice on how I should have dont it?
<Jack_Smirnoff> done
<_chuck> "Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "build-essentials""
<Bladesonfire> Jack_Smirnoff, did you try the wiki or the forums?
<Bladesonfire> _chuck, sorry: build-essential
<Jack_Smirnoff> tried the forums yes
<_chuck> ok
<Jack_Smirnoff> but nothing about changing hardware
<Jack_Smirnoff> THe live handles hardware changes like nothing I would have expected this to be simple
<Bladesonfire> Jack_Smirnoff, go to #ubuntu and maybe someone there can help you
<Jack_Smirnoff> thanks.
* _chuck loves adept
<Bladesonfire> I like Adept over Synaptic
<Bukunut>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<_chuck> "Linux kernel headers 2.6.15 on 386"  is that the sorce for /usr/src?
<_chuck> for recomplining the sorce
<_chuck> excuse my spelling I am use to xchat spell checker helping me
* Bladesonfire is using Xchat in Kubuntu =P
<Bladesonfire> And yes, it is
<james_xxx> is there a way to logout from the command line? i need the command
<_chuck> *sigh* how anyone there tryed to install these drivers: http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df-external/filter_results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=865&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng&strOSs=39&submit=Go%21
<james_xxx> damn it
<Bladesonfire> _chuck, no... try #ubuntu
<Bladesonfire> james_xxx, "lo" "exit" "logout"
<bipolar> i'm sitting at our lug meeting. does the dapper 'live' cd automaticly setup dualboot if a pc has winxp on it? all my installs have been linux only so far.
<crimsun> it will detect the other OS, yes.
<bipolar> will it repartition?
<bipolar> resize the windows partition...
<james_xxx> Bladesonfire: after i apt-get dist-upgrade, is there anything i need to do next?
<Bladesonfire> I've never repartitioned an NTFS filesystem before
<Bladesonfire> james_xxx, Update your sources.list and reboot, I believe
<james_xxx> and i need a way to actually shut down from the command line lol
<james_xxx> i lost my panel somehow
<Bladesonfire> james_xxx, sudo shutdown -r now (-r = restart, -h = halt/shutdown)
<james_xxx> thanks a million
<Bladesonfire> james_xxx, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades ... don't know what step you are in that, but yes, gl
<Midspeed> hello everybody
<Bladesonfire> hi
<Midspeed> i have a problem, if anybody could help me, it would be highly appreciated
<Midspeed> everytime i try to access USER AND GROUPS in System Setting i get this error
<Midspeed> The module Users and Groups could not be loaded.
<Midspeed> and i need to add a user and i cant, i tried adding a user on the shell and it does create it, but it wont login it says the password is incorrect even though i have changed the password like 3 times
<Bladesonfire> Midspeed, I don't know about the modules problem (I get it, too, sometimes), but for command line, do "useradd user" and then "passwd user"
<Midspeed> ok
<Midspeed> let me try that
<Midspeed> and how do i delete a formerely created user?
<Midspeed> whats the shell command for it?
<RadiantFire> i think it is userdel
<RadiantFire> either that or maybe something in gpasswd
<Midspeed> its deluser i just tried it, thanks its good
<Midspeed> wait userdel works too
<Midspeed> he he he
<Midspeed> thanks alot
<Bilford> dont go to #Ubuntu.  theres 1000 people there now, and theyre all talking
<Bladesonfire> 908, to be exact ;)
<optiproc> wow
<_chuck> ok these crappy intel drivers are cleary not going to work, anyone know another possable soluation to a unsupported driver problem?
<optiproc> I'm looking forward to the dapper release.  right now I'm running opensuse and the package manager is really annoying but it does have good support for mixed 32 bit and 64 bit apps
<optiproc> which intel drivers are you using?
<Bladesonfire> Sorry _chuck, I only know nVidia
<_chuck> these: http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df-external/filter_results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=865&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng&strOSs=39&submit=Go%21
<Bladesonfire> Get one of those cards and get back to me ;)
<_chuck> Bladesonfire: I do not think nVidia will work for me
<_chuck> I think it will be a lot better if I could use my RAM for my video chipset
<Bladesonfire> Will only work if you have that brand card, of course
<_chuck> but we I config xserver to do that, it does not want to run
<_chuck> when*
<Bladesonfire> Hmm
<Bladesonfire> I dunno
<_chuck> when you do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it asks if you want to use RAN as Video RAM, and if I put something down for that, when I try to run X it crashes says something about a module not being supported
<_chuck> and my chipset does not have any RAM of its own
<_chuck> so I am stuck on 640x480 with like 16-bit color
<Bladesonfire> What happens if you don't put anything in it?
<Bladesonfire> Ah
<_chuck> And its hard as crap to work on such a low res
<_chuck> your text is like .7 inchs high
<Bladesonfire> _chuck, you saw this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27029
<_chuck> I will soon
<_chuck> Ill have to try using 855resolution
<chuck> What was that link again...
<dbglt> is dapper released yet? :)
<chuck> nvm
<CheeseBurgerMan> dbglt: Not yet
<dbglt> CheeseBurgerMan: how many more minutes? :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> dbglt: It could be...*shock*... over 24 hours (or > 1440 minutes)
<CheeseBurgerMan> :P
<dbglt> blarg
<dbglt> it's already midday here :p
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> It's still may here ;)
<licio> lol
<dbglt> ^_^
<jet87> i've still got 3+ hours
<dbglt> wake up, folks. Live in the real world.
<dbglt> :)
<dbglt> the future is now!
<Bladesonfire> What's the future like?
<firephoto> blue n silver
<crimsun> it's bright.
<dbglt> bit cloudy outside
<dbglt> oh and a bit of an unrelated question... decent tagger for mp3s? preferably a kde one
<firephoto> dbglt: juk or amarok does that
<dbglt> firephoto: not well enough for me :\
<dbglt> firephoto: won't capture anything in brackets as part of my title :|
<dbglt> e.g. Song (Remix) - I want all of that in the title
<dbglt> both of them decide they don't like that, and just give "Song"
<Bilford> how do you receive DCC in Konversation
<firephoto> they don't mas tag as good as they could though.. juk is a little better for that..  oh you want them to take file names and make tags?
<Bilford> I tried configuring ports but it didnt work
<dbglt> firephoto: for some instances yeah
<firephoto> Bilford: worked here i think. just opens a new tab.
<Bilford> I get that far, but the download doesnt start
<Bilford> just hangs at 0%
<Bilford> I'll try a few more ports
<firephoto> oh.. probably is network related then.
<Bilford> I just had to right click it to start the download
<Bilford> choose Accept
<chuck> I love what Dell and Intel did to my PC, I do not have any PCI, AGP, no exepansion slotes at all, and intel has logical PCI slotes for all of Intel's crappy chipsets
<chuck> I think the problem could me with my VBOIS, I have a lot of things that tell me I do not have one
<chuck> brb
<orient2000> Is ubuntu tasty? Did anybody drink it?
<Bilford> what
<orient2000> Ubuntu is also a wine from south africa he he, just wander if anybody tried it. Is it good?
<Bilford> no
<Bilford> are you sure it's a wine
<orient2000> You can buy it in Toronto in LCBO store. Sure it is a wine. It make me happy to see this name. We should send few bottles to developers team.
<Bilford> lol
<Bilford> theyd probably like that
<orient2000> I wonder if they know about it.
<james_xxx> can anyone tell me how you can type in different languages on kubuntu? is there a selector i need to install? i already have the support packages installed
<Bilford> yes
<Bilford> REgional and Accessibility
<Bilford> Keyboard Layout
<james_xxx> Bilford: thanks
<DaSkreech> jorgp: Hello
<james_xxx> heute abend a ich zwei rote pfel
<james_xxx> kool
<Bilford> looks like you can switch back and forth easily
<feetboy16> i cant change my wallpaper on kde :S its stick as a green and yellow gradient and wont budge
<feetboy16> how can i change it O_o
<feetboy16> thanks
<Bilford> thats too easy
<james_xxx>      ...
<DaSkreech> haha
<Bilford> lol
<Bilford> left to right
<james_xxx> rock and rool
<Bilford> I mean right to left
<james_xxx> roll*
<DaSkreech> feetboy16: What have you tried to do?
<feetboy16> change it from kcontrol so far
<CheeseBurgerMan> feetboy16: Right click on an empty area of the desktop, and click 'Configure Desktop' ;)
<orient2000> If I switch to chinese, how can I switch back to English when I can not understand chinese at all? P
<CheeseBurgerMan> It's in kcontrol too, but that's the easy way. :)
<feetboy16> did that
<DaSkreech> Right
<feetboy16> same applet, CheeseBurgerMan
<james_xxx> ok the language support in kubuntu us way better in k/ubuntu than in windows
<DaSkreech> What do you have your background set as?
<CheeseBurgerMan> feetboy16: I know.
<james_xxx> is*
<DaSkreech> No Picture, Picture or Slideshow?
<Bilford> I know.  you should see some of the languages
<feetboy16> well it is set as no picture (single colour, blue) but it shows a gradient of green to yellow :S
<DaSkreech> james_xxx: side effect of open source
<Bilford>  
<DaSkreech> Under the options beneath that do you have it as single colour?
<chuck> you know whats odd, knoppix (liveCD) can get me a higher res
<DaSkreech> With no blending?
<feetboy16> ya
<feetboy16> basically it isnt showing anything corresponding to the settings, to put it simply
<feetboy16> i could set a wallpaper, set a slideshow, change the direction of the gradient, nothing
<james_xxx> Bilford: that is so awesome
<DaSkreech> and this setting is for .. all desktops?
<chuck> You think its possable to copy the settings/driver/(w/e) knoppix is doing?
<feetboy16> all, 1, 2'
<imbrandon> Chuck just copy the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<orient2000> Did anybody had a problems with a screen savers. I did try it 2 weeks ago and some did freeze my system. I had to reset. Is it still a problem? I am afraid to try again.
<feetboy16> you name it, none corespond
<chuck> ok, going to liveCD, brb
<DaSkreech> I don't know
<DaSkreech> Log out and log back in?
<feetboy16> its been happening for a few days
<james_xxx> i wonder if anyone will make bootable k/ubuntu usb drives :-)
<feetboy16> logged in logged out fiddled with xorg.conf rebooted
<orient2000> Bilford: it looks Thai to me.
<feetboy16> everything i could think of
<james_xxx> that could be thai or tamil or something
<DaSkreech> didn't do anything to set it to that in the first plae?
<Bilford> Unicode 0BB7
<feetboy16> i dunno what could have done it :S
<Bilford> Tamil
<DaSkreech> Umm. I forget where kde saves that option
<orient2000> I thought Tamil is close to sanscrit or hindi. interesting.
<NeoChaosX> am I the only one who noticed that the font size on kubuntu.org is bigger than usual?
<DaSkreech> Let me see if I can find where my wallpaper is
<james_xxx> NeoChaosX: yeah , it is
<feetboy16> ok das
<james_xxx> i was serious about  the bootable k/ubuntu usb drive lol. i have a usb version of damn small linux that i think is sweet
<orient2000> can you tell me abot this small USB boot option on small linux?
<james_xxx> orient2000: u can download it on the damn small linux website
<richard> Is KDE 3.5.3 in the Kubuntu repositories yet? Or will it take a few days?
<james_xxx> orient2000: they make a version that is designed to install to usb drive.... and for older computers that cannot boot from usb, you can also download a file that will make a bootable floppy that will then tell the computer to boot from the usb drive
<orient2000> is it domnsmalllinux.com ? you mean?
<chavo> richard,  3.5.3 is available
<Chuck> The knoppix X server does not have a xorg.config or what ever!
<james_xxx> www.damnsmalllinux.org
<CheeseBurgerMan> Chuck: It may use XFree86
<orient2000> thanks.
<Chuck> right...
<CheeseBurgerMan> Chuck: Was that an 'I have not clue what you mean, but thanks' right? :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> no*
<Chuck> lol
<Chuck> no I know that that is
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe, good :)
<james_xxx> it says that KDE 3.5.3 is available for i386 and PPC... would that mean that it is not available for i686??
<CheeseBurgerMan> What? KDE 3.5.3 is out? I must update! :P
<imbrandon> james_xxx, 686 == i386 arch
<Chuck> I think you can pick which Xserver to use on load
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh, only for Dapper. :(
<chavo> james_xxx, kubuntu is compiled for 386
<Chuck> I picked Xvesa
<james_xxx> 3.5.3 is out, but i don't think it's in the repos yet
<CheeseBurgerMan> james_xxx: It is for Dapper
<james_xxx> chavo: thanks
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php
<chavo> yes you can get it for dapper, it's not in main it's in kubuntu.org
<chavo> riddel's packages
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah
<james_xxx> CheeseBurgerMan: does that mean we can upgrade with synaptic or adept?
<CheeseBurgerMan> james_xxx: If you have Dapper and add the repo to your sources.list, then yes.
<DaveQB11> how would one go about upgrading to Dapper from Breezy ? And when should one do the dist-upgrade to get the official release, not the RC ? Wait til the ISO's are posted up ??
<feetboy16> from dapper to breezy?
<CheeseBurgerMan> !upgrade
<ubotu> [upgrade]  Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<feetboy16> why would you want to go backwards
<imbrandon> !upgrade
<CheeseBurgerMan> ha! :P
<DaveQB11> thanx for the link CheeseBurgerMan
<CheeseBurgerMan> feetboy16: "To Dapper from Breezy"
<feetboy16> oh
<feetboy16> wow
<DaveQB11> when should one do the upgrade to the same system as if they did an install with the Official release of Dapper ?
<feetboy16> ok i think i need to go have an eye bath again, the eye meds are obviously kicking in. brb.
<DaveQB11> ".. to get the same system ..."
<imbrandon> dave yes
<DaveQB11> imbrandon: yes which ?
<james_xxx> is it necessary to add the key that it mentions?
<CheeseBurgerMan> james_xxx: If you havent added it yet, then yes.
<imbrandon> james_xxx, yes , DaveQB11 anytime, i would do updates regularly, you will have the same system from then on after launch
<DaveQB11> imbrandon: yeah I update regularly now, so wait til its released today to do the dist-update ?
<james_xxx> do you think that 3.5.3 will be a part of dapper stable?
<imbrandon> DaveQB11, update for dapper includes dist-upgrades ;)
<imbrandon> james_xxx, probbly not
<imbrandon> DaveQB11, by update regularly i mean running "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<DaveQB11> imbrandon: yeah ok, I guess what I am trying to ask is, if I do a dist-upgrade not, would that give me the same as if I downloaded the Official Dapper ISO's releasing today or the same as if I installed from the RC ISO's
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> DaveQB11, yes it would give you the same system
<DaveQB11> imbrandon: Ahh ok, no I do not do that, just fetch updates in adept and commit
<feetboy16> and even if it didnt, the regular updates would get you up to scratch anyways..
<DaveQB11> imbrandon: the same as Official not RC you mean ??
<DaveQB11> feetboy16: yeah true, just trying to avoid any complications
<james_xxx> would someone tell me again how to edit the source list? sudo nano something something....
<orient2000> KDE 3.5.3  sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<DaveQB11> james_xxx:  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list i think
<CheeseBurgerMan> Dave is correct
<DaveQB11> james_xxx: use TAB completions, easiest
<imbrandon> DaveQB11, i dont think you are understanding how the repos work, the repos hold the packages for RC untill release, then they are holding the same packages for the release, so as long as you are updated you have what ever the newest released version is, dosent matter what you started with
<chuck> Is it possable to install XFree86 on ubuntu
<imbrandon> chuck, possible but it would be a major pain and a major downgrade from xorg
<CheeseBurgerMan> !xfree86
<CheeseBurgerMan> Rats :P
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CheeseBurgerMan
<feetboy16> xorg and xfree86 use the same syntax in their config files, so it should be a matter of copy/paste really :S
<chuck> imbrandon, well with xorg the max res I can get is 640x480 with 16 bit color at 60 Hz, not sure you can get much lower
<imbrandon> chuck, xfree and xorg use the same syntax in the config files
<feetboy16> echo echo echo
<DaveQB11> imbrandon: yep, so I am just trying to skip having RC packages on my system; go straight to Official Dapper hence my timing question
<imbrandon> chuck, also try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<chuck> Yeah, only done that about 35 times today
<chuck> I think the problem lies with my VBOIS, I do not think I have one.
<imbrandon> DaveQB11, there is no way to "skip" a version per se like windows , anyhow wait till the iso is out in your case
<chuck> and I try to install the intel drivers for linux/my chip.  And there are bugs in the programming of the drivers.
<DaveQB11> imbrandon: thanx. There will little to no changed in the repos once Official release huh ?
<imbrandon> DaveQB11, correct
<DaveQB11> imbrandon: cheers
<chuck> Unless you wanna try to make header and tails out of the 130 some line error dump...
<OmniD> Should 6.06 come out at the same time as the ubuntu version?
<OmniD> For kubuntu?
<imbrandon> OmniD, yes
<OmniD> Oh awesome. I wanna try out KDE
<CheeseBurgerMan> OmniD: You can just install KDE on Breezy
<OmniD> I hear a lot of people like it more.
<OmniD> I'm not on Breezy
<imbrandon> we all seem to ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> OmniD: Oh :P
<OmniD> I'm not on any Linux at the moment
<chuck> imbrandon, I just don't know what to do...  I tryed using some 855resolution program, and it does not work
* DaveQB11 loves KDE, big reason I came to Linux in the first place :)
<OmniD> Just waiting so I can download all I need in one nice DVD
<CheeseBurgerMan> Right. :)
<imbrandon> chuck, what card
<OmniD> The other channel is going insane
<CheeseBurgerMan> I assume 'the other channel' is #ubuntu
<_nano_> OmniD: which channel? ubuntu?
<robin__> any one know if writing to my xp partition from kubuntu will hurt anything?
<OmniD> _nano_: yes
<imbrandon> robin_ probbly, ntfs write support in linux is dangerous
<DaveQB11> robin_:  depends on file system
<DaveQB11> robin_: FAT32 or NTFS ?
<chuck> imbrandon: Intel Corp 82845G/GL[brookdale-G] /GL
<robin__> ntfs
<OmniD> FAT32 is recommended right?
<_nano_> robin_it's always better to create a separate fat32 partition in between ntfs and linux partitions
<chuck> I think thats right
<DaveQB11> robin_:  i wouldnt
<robin__> ok jusy checkin
<chavo> chuck, laptop?
<imbrandon> hahaha chuck you have the EXACT same card i do, hmmm , mine works perfect
<robin__> thx
<DaveQB11> I have a Win install on FAT32, make life so much easier :)
<imbrandon> i even play 3d games etc
<CheeseBurgerMan> DaveQB11: Totally :)
<_nano_> yeah imbrandon has even run xgl on that ;)
<robin__> fat 32 wont see 120 gig
<chuck> yeap its  Intel Corp. 82845G/GL [Brookdale-G]  Chipset Integrated
<DaveQB11> CheeseBurgerMan: I hardly use Win though, so doesnt make a diff what its on
<chavo> chuck, what about the monitor?
<DaveQB11> robin_: I only have 6 gigs for Win sorry, so cant suggest in your case
<CheeseBurgerMan> DaveQB11: I know it...I was Windows free for awhile, but then I was doing some stuff that required Windows, so I had to reinstall. :(
<imbrandon> chuck, i use that exact same card, hold on i'll paste my xorg conf
<chuck> imbrandon, what driver are you using?
<imbrandon> i810
<chuck> ...
<DaveQB11> CheeseBurgerMan: qemu ?
<chuck> PM it to me
<chuck> What type of monitor?
<CheeseBurgerMan> DaveQB11: virtualization is too slow for me. :P
<DaveQB11> CheeseBurgerMan: yeah i got it for one game, that doesnt have network support in Linux
<DaveQB11> CheeseBurgerMan:  :(
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe
<chuck> I have a MAG XLI795 or a MAG XL1795, not sure if its a one or are I
<CheeseBurgerMan> That's why I have mine fat32. It doesn't affect my computing much
<robin__> is there a bearshare type program for linux?
<chuck> bearshare?
<chuck> like a torrent?
* DaveQB11 agrees with CheeseBurgerMan
<robin__> no file sharing
<CheeseBurgerMan> chuck: Gnutella client
<DaveQB11> limewire ?
<imbrandon> robin_ limewire or frostwire
<robin__> perfect thx
<DaveQB11> frostwire ?
<chuck> torrent is file shareing?
<robotgeek> imbrandon: apollon also works
<imbrandon> chuck, http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/750484
<imbrandon> brb
<chuck> thanks
<DaveQB11> so when is dapper released ? in what timezone and time ? Midnight S.A. ?
<imbrandon> DaveQB11, when they announce it on the webpage, they have a "day" not time ;)
<chx> I am dist-upgrade 'ing now -- I guess it won't change _that much_
<imbrandon> chx, very very very little
<DaveQB11> imbrandon: doh! :)
<chx> I run Dapper since Flight 5
<chx> it's usable since Flight 6
<DaveQB11> chx: hows it been ?
<Bilford> tj9991, I guess youre installing today, right
<imbrandon> :) yea i've been using it months
<chx> at least on this box
<chx> Flight 5 was... freaky.
<DaveQB11> imbrandon:  overall impressions ? big diff ?
<chx> yes, big diff
<imbrandon> DaveQB11, very
<robin__> oh is it due to be released to? i have the available releassse now and so far no problems
<imbrandon> DaveQB11, but i work on it every day too ;)
<chx> yes, today is the big day
<robin__> awesoom
<DaveQB11> imbrandon:  in hardware detection, boot speed, overall speed, eye candy ?
<DaveQB11> imbrandon: your a dev i take it ?
<imbrandon> DaveQB11, yes yes yes etc etc etc , try it out
<DaveQB11> imbrandon:  i will be
<james_xxx> ok back to 3.5.3 and the thing with the key.... do i install 3.5.3 first , THEN the key, or the other way around?
<chx> DaveQB11: hardware detection big time
<imbrandon> DaveQB11, http://wiki.kubuntu.org/imbrandon tells a bit more about me ;)
<imbrandon> brb
* DaveQB11 recent moved from years of Mandrake/driva to Kubuntu
<chx> DaveQB11: you can't imagine the weird sh*t I am throwing at poor *ubuntu
<CheeseBurgerMan> james_xxx: add the key, then install 3.5.3
<DaveQB11> chx:  how you mean ?
<robin__> I dont understand where the $ comes from to devlope ubuntu/kubuntu, they give cd's away, will this ever end
<DaveQB11> chx:  home baked packages etc ?
<chx> DaveQB11: no, exotic hardware
<imbrandon> robin_ Mark Shuttleworth ;)
<chuck> ok, restarting xserver, brb
<imbrandon> brb
<MasterEvilAce`LT> is there a way to make Konversation not stay in taskbar if it's in sys tray?
* imbrandon is afk
* DaveQB11 just heard the interview with Mark on The Linux Likn Tech show
<james_xxx> ok here goes the KDE upgrade... i hope this was a wise thing lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> MasterEvilAce`LT: Yes.
<barros> anyone here succed to install RT2500-USB on ubuntu?
<robin__> well I am glad mark finds this worth while and I hope he keeps supporting ubuntu/kubuntu. I tried severial  linux os's and untu kubuntu I didnt like any all that much
<barros> especifically, DWL-G122, D-Link
<_nano_> barros: what's that?
<CheeseBurgerMan> MasterEvilAce`LT: Settings > General > Skip creating taskbar entry
<barros> wireless adapter, usb
<_nano_> barros: aah i see..
<MasterEvilAce`LT> CheeseBurgerMan: thx
<chx> barros: you want ndiswrapper
<barros> yes, i tried.. i'm using it right now under fedora, but didnt work on ubuntu
<CheeseBurgerMan> barros: Which version did you try?
<barros> i've just installed ubuntu, so I'm new to this distro
<CheeseBurgerMan> The one that comes with ubuntu, or the latest?
<barros> the last stable one, 5.something
<robotgeek> barros: i absolutely hate that card, are you sure it has the exact chipset?
<chx> barros: hmmm ask on forum if you do not get an answer here -- i had no problems whatsoever with ndiswrapper (on my laptop which runs Breezy Xubuntu.)
<chx> ah, you also run Breezy
<chx> strange.
<barros> hmm.. i've installed the driver
<barros> but when i do a modprobe ndiswrapper, it hangs (just the terminalk)
<robin__> any one know if kubuntu runs a hard drive at full speed or do i need to configure something?
<barros> dmesg show some kernel oops..
<barros> I'll download teh new kubunto when it gets released and try again..
<chuck> you know, I think that it might not be the card that the problem is in, but maybe the monitor...
<robotgeek> barros: lsusb output please
<barros> sory, i'm at fedora now, but it show the D-Link device
<chuck> I tryed your xorg.conf file and it crashed Xserver
<barros> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 2001:3c00 D-Link Corp. [hex] 
<barros> it show something like this.. i think that is it
<_nano_> robotgeek: sup
<imbrandon> chuck, probbly, becouse i use that card perfect, even with xgl ;)
<chuck> brb
<robotgeek> barros: cool, you need teh ralink driver
<_nano_> imbrandon: yeah yea..gloat!
<imbrandon> heh
<barros> i think so.. but there was no devel pkg installed, so i dindt try to compile it
<barros> i've just tried the same solution I use here, at fedora.. :((
<Bilford> tj9991, since you wasted so much time, are you going to download the final release
<tj9991> you can upgrade once its installed, right
<robotgeek> barros: can guide you thru it on Kubuntu, i am guessing
<Bilford> yes
<tj9991> then no
<_nano_> where can i see the changelog between final release and RC ?
<barros> robotgeek: didnt understand what u meant.sorry! :D
<imbrandon> _nano_, the dapper -changes mailing list ;)
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: i knew i would find you here
<_nano_> imbrandon: link please :P
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Stalker!
<_nano_> haha
<DShepherd> :-)
<DShepherd> come join the party in #ubuntu we trying to break 1000 :-)
<imbrandon> _nano_, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/dapper-changes/
<_nano_> imbrandon: thanks !
<barros> robotgeek: do u use that card?
<robotgeek> barros: nope, i use a pci card from ralink
<barros> hmm.. use the native driver?
<robotgeek> barros: yes, i am on ppc, so gotta use taht driver
<chuck> Think its possble to have monitor drivers?
<imbrandon> no you set the vsync and hsync of them thats all
<barros> robotgeek: i'll wait tomorrow for the final release.. then I'll try that..
<robotgeek> barros: okay cool, ping me in here
<barros> i'm just switching from fedora
<DaSkreech> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is probably a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrostWireHowTo
<barros> so, have no ideia about ubuntu, but sounds very cool
<barros> robotgeek: thanks
<chuck> imbrandon: when I conf my monitor type, and reset xserver, it crashes
<robotgeek> barros: no rpm hell for once
<chuck> It will crash unless I have a Genetic Monitor
<barros> hehe..
<barros> robotgeek: anout devel pkgs, is tehre any easy way to install it?
<barros> *about
<chuck> it says something about "/etc/wacom" or something like tha
<chuck> that
<robotgeek> barros: yeah, apt-get install build-essential
<james_xxx> ok i installed 3.5.3... what do i need to do now, just reboot?
<barros> hmmm.. that is great!!
<tj9991> !alg3
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tj9991
<barros> ok, gotta go.. i'm looking forward for tomorrow! :DD
<robotgeek> later barros
<CheeseBurgerMan> james_xxx: No, just restart kde 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop'
<barros> i'll leave my nick hanging here..
<CheeseBurgerMan> then you can start it again with 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start'
<chuck> I am installing wacom
<james_xxx> CheeseBurgerMan: thanks
<chuck> see if that helps
<barros> robotgeek: thanks for the help..
<robotgeek> barros: no problem
<_nano_> robotgeek: hows easyubuntu goin?
<chuck> brb
<word> When I start up Linux the Enterprise Volume manager fails to start so the booting stops...i have to skip it. I get this error repeatedly if I don't skip it - [####.####] Buffer I/O error on device dm-0 Logical block #####
<robotgeek> _nano_: works decently well, I should think
<_nano_> robotgeek: about the dma thingy...is it necessary?
<robotgeek> _nano_: not on dapper, maybe in breezy yes
<_nano_> robotgeek: aah ok
<word> Any ideas?
<robotgeek> word: sorry, i have no clue.
<robotgeek> if no one answers in here, also ask in #ubuntu
<word> robotgeek: Ok, and i have one more thing uh when i dock something with the bar at the bottom half of it goes 'fuzzy' and if I dock something completely across the bottom bar the entire thing goes 'fuzzy' what could that becaused by?
<robotgeek> word: hmm, no clue again. is this default kde?
<word> yup
<word> It happened soon after a kde-desktop and a nvidia driver update so that may be the cause..
<_nano_> what should kde-deskop and nvidia driver have to do with  volume management?
<DaSkreech> Does anyone have the http://archive.cessi.net/ubuntu/ repos?
<word> _nano_: I'm talking about a different problem now
<_nano_> oops
<imbrandon> DaSkreech, nope i just use official ones
<_nano_> word: could you post a screenshot?
<DaSkreech> Thats supposed to have the musicbrainz with mp3
<chuck> It says "No Video BOIS modes to use"    what does this mean?
<chuck> BIOS*
<DaSkreech> Or if anyone had musicbrainz with mp3 as a deb that would be cool :-)
<chuck> "No Video BIOS modes for chosen depth"*
<chuck> Thats what it says
<dr_willis> sounds like your chosen video mode. is not  allowed with the depth (# of colors) you wish to use.
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: More like trying to get to 925 :-)
<chuck> But if I set that up with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it works, when I change the monitor it no longer works
<DShepherd> ok
<chuck> unless I use Genetic Monitor
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: You use Limewire or frostwire?
<DShepherd> Limewire
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> You use sun java or balckdown?
<DaSkreech> blackdown?
<DShepherd> sun
<DaSkreech> 4 or 5?
<K|NgGh0sT> It
<DShepherd> 5
<DaSkreech> ok Cool :)
<word> _nano_: I've tried it the fuzziness doesn't show on screenshots
<K|NgGh0sT> How can I stop Kubuntu from displaying "DISPLAY CHANGED: LCD On" Every 5 mins?
<DaSkreech> Hmm I have to install dev files to for flac to get mp3 to work :-)
<DaSkreech> Cool :)
<scarn> anyone know why when i reboot to windows my clock is 5 hours ahead? i have kubuntu and windows on seperate drives. k/ubuntu (breezy and dapper) both do this, no other distros i have tried do this..
<_nano_> scarn: check if your machine is set at local time?
<OmniD> K|NgGh0sT has a question as well
<_nano_> word: wow thats weird
<mister_roboto> scarn: i noticed that one computer i installed dapper on is set to time zone UTC, and when i change the time zone to my local one, it stays stuck on UTC. I had to add another time zone and display the clock as that, even thoguh the clock stays stuck on UTC
<scarn> _nano_ in kubuntu? it is set to local
<word> _nano_: I tried getting istanbul to work to take a video of it but it freaked out when i tried to do something at 30fps
<OmniD> word: I think your FSAA settings are up or something
<word> OmniD: FSAA? O.o how would I set those right?
<mister_roboto> scarn: that is, the "local time zone" stays stuck on UTC, which happens to be 5 hours ahead of central time, my real local time zone
<_nano_> word: try the usual ksnapshot?
<scarn> yea im central aswell
<scarn> pita this is heh
<word> _nano_: I tried it but it doesn't show it.
<_nano_> word: :S
<mister_roboto> scarn: you can add more time zones to the clock display and pick that one to show the time. e.g., i added "chicago" there and use that to display the clock. however if i do "date" on the command line, it's still UTC.
<DaSkreech> ubotu: Tell DShepherd about frostwire
<troy> bloody nick thieves
* _nano_ is away: Away at the moment
<scarn> mister_roboto hmm, i have it set ti chicago.. maybe ill add menominee aswell. see if that does it
<word> !fsaa
<ubotu> word: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<OmniD> word: No clue I haven't even used ubuntu in a while teehee
<word> OmniD: meh ><
<OmniD> but FSAA stands for Full-scene anti-alaising
<OmniD> It might be the cause WHO KNOWS
<K|NgGh0sT> hrmm
<K|NgGh0sT> well this is usefull
<DaveQB11> imbrandon: no HTML or text versions of your resume ?
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> adept just crashed
<DaSkreech> not good
<feetboy16> erm still having issues with my wallpaper in kde, DaSkreech, are you there?
<DaSkreech> feetboy16: yup
<feetboy16> did you find where KDE stores the info for the wallpaper?
<DaSkreech> Sorry got caught up helping someone else
* DaSkreech bets on .kde :)
<K|NgGh0sT> How can I stop Kubuntu from displaying "DISPLAY CHANGED: LCD On" Every 5 mins?
<feetboy16> oki doki
<K|NgGh0sT> feetboy16: /usr/share/wallpaper
<feetboy16> ok
<feetboy16> thats not quite what i was looking for
<feetboy16> the problem is nothing i do seems to change the kde wallpaper
<imbrandon> DaveQB11, i havent updated it in a while
<james_xxx> ok , i THINK i installed KDE 3.5.3, how do i know for sure that it took? it all looks and feels the same
<dr_willis> use the 'about kde' menu item.
<DaveQB11> imbrandon: i see
<dr_willis> :P
<DaveQB11> :)
<DaSkreech> feetboy16: look in ~/.kde/share/config?
<feetboy16> ok
<feetboy16> ahhh theres so many :S
<feetboy16> but i found it
<feetboy16> i dont know what to change the values to of course
<DaSkreech> feetboy16: Which one?
<DaSkreech> displayconfigrc?
<feetboy16> ~/.kde/share/config/kdesktoprc
<DaSkreech> feetboy16: pastebin what yours says
<feetboy16> pastebin link plz?
<PyroMithrandir> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<feetboy16> ty
<feetboy16> odd, the pastebin page isnt coming up for me O_o
<james_xxx> i don't think i have an 'about KDE' menu item lol
<feetboy16> you do
<feetboy16> right click the panel
<feetboy16> highlight help, then about KDE
<K|NgGh0sT> What's a good FTP Client?
<robotgeek> K|NgGh0sT: i use konqueror
<james_xxx> feetboy16: ty
<thompa> gftp
<feetboy16> the about KDE option is found in nearly every KDE application, just so you know, james :-)
<DaSkreech> feetboy16: try http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<K|NgGh0sT> That works
<K|NgGh0sT> Thanks
<feetboy16> ok ty das
<thompa> I always end up using gftp, its fast and simple, works well with digikam
<K|NgGh0sT> ANyone that can help me get rid of KDE constantly going Display Change: LCD On?
<paperangel> can anyone tell me how to correctly install a broadcom chipset
<feetboy16> oh no wonder this is going so slowly, i forgot i had synaptic going :$
<feetboy16> DaSkreech: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14941
<DaSkreech> K|NgGh0sT: have you tried in #kde
<DaSkreech> feetboy16: Looks like the Color1 and Color2 entries can go
<feetboy16> ok
<feetboy16> all of them?
<DaSkreech> feetboy16: How many times have you logged in multiple users on the same Xserver?
<feetboy16> only once, ever
<DaSkreech> I was just noticing that it's very convulted :)
<feetboy16> oh
<DaSkreech> feetboy16: Want me to give you a pretty much default one so you can start over?
<feetboy16> yes please
<DaSkreech> you can back that one up if you like
<DaSkreech> feetboy16: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/14942
<feetboy16> thank you
<DaSkreech> Log out and back in and tell me if it works
<feetboy16> it worked
<feetboy16> lol
<feetboy16> thanks das :-)
<feetboy16> while im here i might as well ask how you put the trash bin on the desktop?
<DaSkreech> You add a launcher
<DaSkreech> to trash:/
<feetboy16> and that will handle the icon changing ness?
<chuck> Well this is intressing, I got the screen to 800x600 but all the applations are still at 640x480
<chuck> Where is the default RES saved, in xorg.conf?
<chuck> I can not find it in there?
<PyroMithrandir> chuck, in the Screen section, Display Subsection
<PyroMithrandir> "Modes"
<PyroMithrandir> and look at wha the "DefaultDepth" line is
<PyroMithrandir> and the Display subsection with that depth is the default
<PyroMithrandir> the resolution is the first thing in the "Modes" line
<chuck> PyroMithrandir, ok, I see that, but that is not what its being set at
<chuck> occording to the system information programie its at 640x480, and I agree with the apps being at that, but the background is at a higher res
<PyroMithrandir> chuck, what do you mean the apps are at that but the background is higher?
<chuck> like all the background pic and the sreen size all got bigger (I even had to adjust my monitor) but the appliations like Konversation still has the same size letters and a big look
<chuck> one sec
<chuck> I wanna try something
<chuck> I am going to find a pic online that is at my screen res
<chuck> brb
<mrfishhat> tomorrow?
<DaSkreech> tommorow today
<DaSkreech> tomorrow comes today :-)
<mrfishhat> by tomorrowi mean the dapper release
<nixternal> muahah releases
<mrfishhat> but
<mrfishhat> what time zone are they using?
<nixternal> you guys are all to late
<nixternal> [23:37]  <robinl1> Final release will be one week later than usual, to allow for extra non-invasive polish-only changes, settling, testing, documentation of errata and bugs, and the taking of a collective deep breath before MDZ rolls the ISOs. This will not affect the release date for Dapper+1 (that is, the Dapper+1 release cycle will be shortened by one week).
<nixternal> next week everybody
<nixternal> JUST KIDDING!!!!
<nixternal> gotcha
<bimberi> one of the better ones so far
<chuck> ok I am on 640x480
<nixternal> my pda is on 640x480 ;)
<chuck> Even though that sould be inpossable
<chuck> Modes           "1024x768" "800x600"
<chuck> brb
<vinboy> should I restart linux after installing new kde?
<mrfishhat> just restart x
<Lynoure> vinboy: Restart xserver, that should be enough
<mrfishhat> alt-ctrl-backspace
<vinboy> thanks Lynoure
<vinboy> the mrfishhat
<Xaero_Vincent> cool.. KDE 3.5.3 is gonna make it in 6.06.. but could that introduce last minute problems?
<aseigo_boston> Xaero_Vincent: it could. but it's been banged on pretty hard at this point.
<aseigo_boston> Xaero_Vincent: the fixes in 3.5.3 are qualified bug fixes, translation updates and new features that have already shipped in distros already (as part of customizations of the 3.5 tree for those distros)
<DaSkreech> aseigo_boston: And beyond!!!!
<aseigo_boston> hahah.. yeah. AND BEYOND
* aseigo_boston should be sleeping
<DaSkreech> Shouldn't we all?
* aseigo_boston tries to avoid the temptation of attemping to merge those two svn branches as it will mean no sleep.
<aseigo_boston> well, i'm -supposed- to be cogent at 09:00
<vinboy> brb guys
<aseigo_boston> something i don't usually do
<vinboy> just upgraded to kde 3.5.3
<chuck> How can I setup Xserver to use RAM for video RAM?
<mrfishhat> you know one thing im hoping dapper will asist me with?
<mrfishhat> The audio video sync with macromedia flash
<chuck> ?
<DaSkreech> So when do the torrents go?
<DaSkreech>  up?
<DShepherd> when its time
<mrfishhat> anyone know what time zone?
<Xaero_Vincent> yea Im gonna get Kubuntu this time... instead of Gubuntu... 800 bug fixes for 3.5.3 is sweet.
<mrfishhat> kubuntu is where its at
<mrfishhat> i mean i dont mind gnome
<mrfishhat> but
<mrfishhat> its not KDE
<Xaero_Vincent> KDE 4 will eat Gnome for lunch... sshhh
<mrfishhat> 3.5 eats gnome hardcore
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: That's not soon enough :-(
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: well it will have to do
<DaSkreech> Mising out on the party in edubuntu? :)
<mrfishhat> what WM does edu use?
<Xaero_Vincent> not many people are interesting in that
<DShepherd> there's a party there too?
<Xaero_Vincent> Gnome
<DaSkreech> Xaero_Vincent: Edubuntu or gnome?
<Xaero_Vincent> it seems thats for little school kids
<Xaero_Vincent> Edubuntu uses gnome
<mrfishhat> well it doesnt matter
<mrfishhat> as long as the kubuntu dapper comes out ASAP
<Xaero_Vincent> Metacity to be exact :)
<DaSkreech> It has a bunch of KDe stuff in it too
<DaSkreech> It's quite good for all sorts of learning stuff
<DaSkreech>  for example it has a planetarium which works with telescopes
<oomph> how is 6.06?
<fatejudger> this is so exciting
<fatejudger> like waiting for the ball to drop, except it happens twice a year
<oomph> what debian repository is the new 6.06 based off?
<crimsun> oomph: sid at various points, so in reality, none
<oomph> how up to date is the new version going to be kept?
<fatejudger> is Edgy even going to sync with debian anymore?
* DaSkreech is in lust with GHNS
<mrfishhat> GHNS?
<DaSkreech> Get hot new Stuff
<mrfishhat> well
<mrfishhat> does anyone have a dapper countdown timer?
<fatejudger> lol
<mrfishhat> i heard june 1st
<fatejudger> someone should have made a superkaramba widget for that
<fatejudger> yeah, but it's around June 1st
<fatejudger> not midnight
<mrfishhat> damn
<fatejudger> kind of takes the suspense out of it
<mrfishhat> i was planning to stay up.
<fatejudger> I usually do
<fatejudger> it'll come out in a couple of hours most likely
<mrfishhat> i think it adds more suspense
<fatejudger> heh, ya
<mrfishhat> because in the morning
<fatejudger> the only reason I care about getting the final is so I can format
<fatejudger> I really fucked up some config files
<mrfishhat> ouch
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> I also have this weird problem where my computer hangs at shutdown
<fatejudger> and I noticed that usplash shutdown was broken again
<fatejudger> they've seemed to have a lot of trouble with that
<oomph> new kubunto looks pretty good
<oomph> ive been using xandros :)
<oomph> might be a good substitute
<Xaero_Vincent> Metacity to be exact :)
<Xaero_Vincent> oops
<oomph> hrmm is it possible to su to root within ubunto?
<Xaero_Vincent> lol
<DaveQB11> oomph:  sudo su
<DaSkreech> Whats the changelog for kde 3.5.3?
<oomph> i dont recall setting up a pw for root during installation
<Xaero_Vincent> like 800 bug fixes!
<Xaero_Vincent> thats awasome
<DaveQB11> oomph: its the main user you set ups' password
<DaveQB11> man I wronte that really badly.
<DaveQB11> wrote
<fatejudger> DaSkreech: try it out
<oomph> gotcha
<fatejudger> DaSkreech: startup is blazing fast
<oomph> so you just do sudo su
<fatejudger> DaSkreech: plus a huge amount of KHTML optimizations
<Snake[Sleep] > howto mount iso?
<oomph> and use main user credentials
<DaveQB11> oomph: there's no root by default
<DaveQB11> oomph:  just admin users that are allowed to sudo
<oomph> ok, cool that makes sense
<DaveQB11> oomph:  I created root myself on my system
<oomph> yeah, ill give this sudo method a shot
<oomph> otherwise ill do likewise
<oomph> and create a root account
<DaveQB11> oomph:  i am slowly getting used to it
<DaSkreech> ah Bloody sun!
<noiesmo> oomph, sudo -i
<DaSkreech> How do I install the sun java from adept?
<Snake[Sleep] > DaSkreech: cant
<DaveQB11> so where's Dapper !!!!
<Snake[Sleep] > DaSkreech: only works with synaptic
<Xaero_Vincent> root isnt a smart idea... especially since Ubuntu doesnt include other kernel security features like Mandatory Access Control.
<DaSkreech> really?
* DaveQB11 installed 1.4.2 java with Adept
<fatejudger> Snake[Sleep] : that's completely incorrect
<Snake[Sleep] > O really??
<DaSkreech> nice time to mention this :(
<fatejudger> DaSkreech: it isn't a matter Adept/Synaptic
<fatejudger> DaSkreech: you have to add the right repos
<DaSkreech> Snake[Sleep] : so kill adept?
<Snake[Sleep] > Last time I tried, I needed the liscense verified
<DaSkreech> fatejudger: It's in universe
<DaSkreech> Right
<Snake[Sleep] > annnddd adept wouldnt do that
<Snake[Sleep] > synaptic does
<DaSkreech> so kill adept?
<Snake[Sleep] > if you wish
<fatejudger> DaSkreech: no, it's in a third party repo
<Snake[Sleep] > DaSkreech: fatejudger may have a better way tho
<Xaero_Vincent> Is Adept as good as Synaptic..?
<fatejudger> DaSkreech: if you're talking about the proprietary version of java
<Xaero_Vincent> i usually just use command line
<fatejudger> Xaero_Vincent: better, IMO
<Snake[Sleep] > howto mount isos?
<fatejudger> Xaero_Vincent: I do too, but if I didn't have that I'd use Adept
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, there are 3 basic steps to create a java sun package for kubuntu
* DaveQB11 has only used Adept, never tried Synaptic
<DaSkreech> I like it better than synaptic except that it has no changelogs and now I findo ut that I can't interact with prompts
<DaveQB11> Snake[Sleep] :  mount -o loop file.iso folder
<fatejudger> !tell DaSkreech about java
<oomph> what exactly does sudo -i do? i read the man pages but don't quite get it
<Snake[Sleep] > DaveQB11: thanks man
<DaveQB11> Snake[Sleep] :  no problems
<fatejudger> DaSkreech: just use the Seveas repo to get java, super easy
<noiesmo> oomph, basically logs you in as root temperorally man bad spelling
<DaveQB11> noiesmo: lol
* _nano_away is back.
<DaSkreech> fatejudger: It's in the repos alreasy
<DaSkreech> already
<oomph> so what would the syntax be?
<oomph> sudo -i su
<oomph> ?
<noiesmo> oomph, no just sudo -i
<fatejudger> DaSkreech: no it isn't
<fatejudger> DaSkreech: not the proprietary one
<oomph> ok, and it only lasts for that terminal session?>
<DaSkreech> fatejudger: I just tried to install it!
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, I have three commandline steps you can make a java package for kubuntu from the sun package
<DaSkreech> It's asking me to agree to the sun agreement
<DaveQB11> oomph:  using sudo remembers you have authenticated for a period after, in that term session
<fatejudger> DaSkreech: really?
<DaSkreech> fatejudger: Yes
<fatejudger> DaSkreech: which package is it?
<DaSkreech> sun-java5jre
<mrfishhat> LOUNGE
<DaSkreech> or sun-java5bin
<fatejudger> DaSkreech: wow, and that's in universe now?
<DaSkreech> I think they are the same thing
<oomph> then what exactly is the differrences between doing sudo su and sudo -i ?
<oomph> since both allow you to run as root
<DaSkreech> fatejudger: yes Sun made a big deal about it and held a press conference
<oomph> sorry if im being dense :) i just began using linux on Xandros
<fatejudger> DaSkreech: I had no idea, this is really cool
<noiesmo> oomph, sudo -i is the recommended way suggest here by most support peoples
<fatejudger> DaSkreech: jre depends on bin
<Snake[Sleep] > fatejudger: now do you see what I was talking about?? lol
<DaveQB11> oomph: more a technical/appearance.  sudo you stay as you, but subsequent sudo's do not need a password
<Snake[Sleep] > :)
<DaSkreech> fatejudger: If it would blooming install
<Snake[Sleep] > DaSkreech: im tellin ya dude, synaptic.
<fatejudger> DaSkreech: I can't wait for Java-KDE integration
<fatejudger> Snake[Sleep] : he already figured it out
<Snake[Sleep] > fatejudger: i see..
<oomph> is it possible to add the debian repositories to the apt sources list?
<fatejudger> Snake[Sleep] : obviously you don't know much about Linux, both Adept and Synaptic are frontends for a program called aptitude
<_nano_> fatejudger: java-KDE integration? like?
<oomph> without breaking crap
<fatejudger> _nano_: like not using the stupid Motif look and feel for Swing
<DaSkreech> whats that dpkg --reconfigure -a command?
<fatejudger> Snake[Sleep] : in other words, they do the same thing
<noiesmo> oomph, not recommended but I do use deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org sid main for mplayer etc
<noiesmo> oomph, i'm running kubuntu dapper and havent had any problems
<Snake[Sleep] > fatejudger: I know that, all I know is I hit that problem he seemed to be having of it not installing, thats because you have to accept a licesnse agreement, adept (when I used it about a week ago) wouldnt verify this license. Perhaps its changed, but synaptic did let me
<oomph> noiesmo : so anything from the SID tree would work but not exactly recommended, correct?
<fatejudger> Snake[Sleep] : in Dapper you can click "show details" to do that
<fatejudger> Snake[Sleep] : inside of Adept
<oomph> yeah im running dapper as well
<DaSkreech> fatejudger: Didn't work
<fatejudger> what didn't?
<DaSkreech> I always have the deatils open
<DaSkreech> details
<noiesmo> oomph, I would say yes from personnal experience running kubuntu last 6 months used debian before that for years
<fatejudger> DaSkreech: shit, I just tried it to
<fatejudger> DaSkreech: that's a bunch of BS
<Snake[Sleep] > fatejudger: thats is what I thought too, it didnt work, hence why I said synaptic
<fatejudger> DaSkreech: it must use ncurses or something stupid
<fatejudger> Snake[Sleep] : or CLI...
<Snake[Sleep] > My apt-get wouldnt do it.
<DaSkreech> Well it uses my curses
<oomph> noiesmo: have you tried using the "pinning" I read about it on the debian site
<Snake[Sleep] > I didnt try aptitude
<oomph> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html#s-default-version
<noiesmo> oomph, only on my debian installs
<oomph> you can set priority when you have multiple repositories or something
<oomph> i would imagine it would work for kubunto source list as well
<fatejudger> Snake[Sleep] : it works in the CLI
<Snake[Sleep] > Hmmm
<fatejudger> Snake[Sleep] : I hate curses....
<noiesmo> oomph, more than likely kubuntu is a debian derivitive
<Snake[Sleep] > Updates perhaps, as I said, I tried it about 6 days ago, I would hope theyve been gettin it to work for the release tomorrow on all fronts
<oomph> noiesmo: how long have you been running Kubunto? did you run debian for a long time prior?
<noiesmo> oomph, about six months with kubuntu and about 2-3years running debian
<oomph> have you ever tried xandros?
<oomph> its debian based as well
<oomph> i originally learned some linux on debian but coming from windows it was a bit of a leap
<oomph> i liked the debian system so gave xandros a shot
<noiesmo> oomph, no, havnt tried only went to kubuntu for xgl/compiz eye candy
<mrfishhat> in the ubuntu site
<mrfishhat> on the forums
<DaSkreech> what would lock /var/cache/debconf/config.dat?
<mrfishhat> they have dapper as the current release
<oomph> this new version of Kubunto is lots like xandros
<DaSkreech> found it
<DaSkreech> Yay and Frostwire doesn't work!!
<oomph> found this guide
<oomph> http://www.krazypenguin.net/Ubuntu_Dapper_Drake_6.06_Guide#Welcome_to_the_Ubuntu_Dapper_Drake_6.06_Guide_.21.21.21
<oomph> seems pretty useful
<oomph> for newbs like myself :)
<noiesmo> oomph, cool :)
<DaSkreech> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is, like, totally, a free peer-to-peer application that runs on the Gnutella network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrostWireHowTo
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, frostwire needs java 1.5+ and also you may need to run a dos2unix command to correct a packageing error
<DaSkreech> noiesmo: The wiki page has a update-alternatives fix that fixes the problem
<DaSkreech> noiesmo: Thanks
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, np
<DaSkreech> So I just need musicbrainz and I'll be happy for a week at least
<Mussorgsky> why on earth does Ctrl+Tab not work?
<oomph> can't apt-get install mozzilla
<oomph> its not in the repository
<noiesmo> oomph, mozilla not mozzila
<noiesmo> oomph, firefox is mozilla-firefox
<Lynoure> Mussorgsky: In which context?
<noiesmo> maybe you want Alt+Tab
<DaveQB11> oomph:  use an apt-get frontend and search, makes life easier ;-)
<DaveQB11> oomph:  adept has servered me wll
<DaveQB11> who else finds the chick in the "Desktop" image on the Ubuntu eb site, hot ?
<noiesmo> apt-cache search keyword's is always good
<DaveQB11> eb=web
<mrfishhat> the chick above server?
<DaveQB11> noiesmo: i prefer the GUI way ;-)
<Mussorgsky> Lynoure: KDE, to switch desktops
<DaveQB11> mrfishhat:  no no, Desktop
<mrfishhat> ah she looks like a 15year old asian girl
<DaveQB11> nahhhh
<DaveQB11> at least 17 :)
<Mussorgsky> also, I can't play mp3s... just installed gstreamer0.8-mad but it
<Mussorgsky> didn't solve it
<oomph> yeah i tried adept but could not find it there either
<crimsun> Mussorgsky: in dapper or breezy?
<Mussorgsky> dapper
<crimsun> Mussorgsky: and which app are you using to play mp3s?
<mrfishhat> does anyone know if theres a way to get xgl/compiz and twinview working together?
<noiesmo> oomph, what you app you looking for
<Bilford> for dapper mp3, you need   sudo apt-get libxine-extracodecs
<Mussorgsky> just installed kubuntu dapper, using amarok or kaffeine to play
<crimsun> Mussorgsky: you need to enable universe + multiverse and install libxine-extracodecs
<Mussorgsky> ok, thanks :) this solves mp3
<crimsun> gst0.8 is deprecated.
<Bilford> what does XMMS use?
<crimsun> an internal mpg123-based lib.
<Bilford> my laptop likes that bettter for ogg
<Bilford> the libxine sounded scratchy
<Mussorgsky> now, how can I switch desktops ? (or better, configure the shortcut) ctrl+f1 f2 etc is no good, I have to move my hands a lot for that
<Bilford> sounds fine on my desktop though
<oomph> when i use adept to search for mozilla i find it but its greyed out
<Bilford> sounds like you need to enable multiverse or universe
<oomph> i do not see that as an option within the gui
<chavo> mrfishhat, yes you can get twinview and xgl working together
<Bilford> System- Adept
<Bilford> after Adept is open, go to Adept- Manage Repositories
<mrfishhat> chavo: have you done it? if so i would like to know where to start
<Bilford> enable the grayed out lines that have text in the Distribution/Components columns
<chavo> mrfishhat, yes I have it working
<chavo> did you enable the quinstorm repos?
<Bilford> Apply -  then Fetch Updates
<mrfishhat> quinstorm?
<chavo> it's an updated xgl and compiz
<Bilford> oomph, are you doing all this
<mrfishhat> chavo: interesting
<oomph> yes
<oomph> thanks bilford
<oomph> i think i gots it
<mrfishhat> chavo: i must add it to my sources?
<oomph> i see the source list you are refering to
<chavo> mrfishhat, yes that's the easiest way
<oomph> so enable universe and multiverse then?
<Bilford> enable the grayed out lines that have text in the Distribution/Components columns (by right-clicking them and Enabling)
<Bilford> yes
<Bilford> then Apply -  then Fetch Updates
<mrfishhat> chavo: is that the beerorkid ones?
<chavo> yes
<mrfishhat> its late here
<mrfishhat> chavo: i bookmarked those and im off to bed but thanks for telling me it works, i can NEVER go back to just one monitor
<chavo> yeah me neither
<oomph> bilford, thanks for the help. I did an apt-get update
<Bilford> ok
<oomph> and seems to have added the repositories
<mrfishhat> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<mrfishhat> ftp://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/.pool/
<oomph> which is better? firefox or regular mozilla?
<_nano_> regular mozilla?
<_nano_> seamonkey? :P
<me2win> oomph: firefox
<me2win> oomph: mozilla is a little bloated
<oomph> k
<Bilford> I like Konqueror
<mrfishhat> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<mrfishhat> just for those like me who want to start downloading the dapper final
<oomph> which irc client is best? ive only used xchat from my debian days. Are there any better ones since?
<Bilford> everyone has their own preference
<me2win> oomph: konversation is good for KDE
<Bilford> I like Konversation
<mrfishhat> Konversation
<me2win> oomph: but I use xchat because it has word filtering, with Konversation doesn't have
<Bilford> Im not a Kubuntu mouthpiece.  I really do like Konqueror and Konversation
<n3storm> me2win, what is word filtering for?
<word> stop saying word ><
<me2win> n3storm: when you cuss alot like me, i type in f*ck and comes out at f*ck
<me2win> as*
<james_xxx> is it possible to copy text in xchat? i was never able to, that was always my big issue with it
<n3storm> aah, hehehe
<n3storm> ass
<n3storm> nope
<n3storm> hehehe
<stevekl> Is it not possible to steam a dvd over LAN?
<me2win> lol
<cfraz89> stevekl: yep
<cfraz89> nmm is tailored for stuff like that
<stevekl> nmm?
<stevekl> What's that exactly?
<cfraz89> http://www.networkmultimedia.org/
<cfraz89> its a multimedia framework
<cfraz89> made for network integration
<cfraz89> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=30100
<cfraz89> and that is a good frontend for it i think
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there, is there a way in mplayer of filtering the visualized video sequence in the same way a television does?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> a CRT i mean.. when i watch a lo-quality movie on a crt it looks  way better
<Lynoure> Tallia1Kubuntu: On tv it every other line, then the others. But that does not happen on a computer CRT. And on LCD it might even look bad, but sorry, no idea how to force it.
<Lynoure> s/it every/it shows every
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ??
<Tallia1Kubuntu> on ty it every other line, then the others? doesn't make any sense to me.....
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and the second phrase even worse.. !?!?!?
<n3storm> anybody using 3.5.3?
<n3storm> www.kubuntu.org server looks down
<n3storm> any admin in this channel?
<crimsun> it's not at all down.
<_nano_> n3storm: it's working for me
<n3storm> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php
<n3storm> can you reach this page, please
<crimsun> yes.
<chavo> works here
<n3storm> now yes
<n3storm> hehehe
<n3storm> thanks
<_nano_> lol
<n3storm> Internet is a bit starnge this days in Spain, sorry, false alarm
<dein> i cant get azureus to work on my computer
<dein> i think its the version of java ive got
<cfraz89> dein, you need sun java
<cfraz89> and you have to rename the gcj /usr/bin/java to something else
<cfraz89> and then link the sun java to /usr/bin/java
<fatejudger> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<dein> ok thanks
<dein> it still doesnt work ; ;
<fatejudger> well you didn't install sun's java
<Vampis> when u want to run a jar-file
<Vampis> is it java -jar filename.jar ?
<dein> ive got the plf version of sun java
<ssaj> t-1
<serenity> hi
<serenity> everytime i want to configure a programm, shell give me this http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/1303/
<chakie_work> do you have a c compiler installed?
<chakie_work> kubuntu doesn't install one by default...
<serenity> i did apt-get install gcc
<ash211> try apt-get install build-essential also
<ash211> that includes more than just gcc
<chakie_work> it's always a hassle to get a ubuntu system up an running as a development system
<serenity> seems, there are no sources, but uni and multiserve are included
<serenity> i mean multiverse
<oomph> anyone know how to setup kubunto to log into an active directory domain?
<Vampis> hm, activity
<Vampis> repeating myself then :)
<Vampis> when u want to run a jar-file
<Vampis> is it java -jar filename.jar ?
<oomph> kinda the way xandros biz edition does
<dein> ok
<dein> ive got the latest version of java installed now
<dein> azureus loads but then freezes showing "azureus did not shut down tidily"
<fatejudger> dein: why are you using Azureus anyway?
<fatejudger> dein: it sucks, use KTorrent instead
<serenity> where to find the build-essential
<DaveQB11> can one use the Desktop Live CD's to install to a partition of your choice ? Or it does it for you , no choice, full wipe out of disk?
<Vampis> serenity: sudo apt-get install build-essential ?
<DaveQB11> ktorent rocks!
<serenity> my fault.
<dein> ive yet to get ktorrent to download anywhere near as fast as azureus
<serenity> did essenitalS
<dein> i cant get its upnp plugin to work
<oomph> sudo tar jxvf Azureus_2.4.0.2_linux.tar.bz2 -C /opt
<oomph> sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/azureus.desktop
<DaveQB11> speed is al relevant to everyone else that file
<chakie_work> ktorrent is good
<fatejudger> dein: technically, there shouldn't be a speed difference
<chakie_work> it *can* crash, but it gets stuff downloaded
<fatejudger> chakie_work: ktorrent doesn't crash
<fatejudger> chakie_work: at least if you use 1.2 it doesn't
<chakie_work> yes it does
<chakie_work> 1.2 something
<dein> Fatejudger: it might have something to do with my router, i dont know
<fatejudger> chakie_work: file a bug report then
<chakie_work> when i remove a perpetually stalled or a completed download it does crash, maybe once every 5 times
<fatejudger> chakie_work: weird, never happened to me
<chakie_work> fatejudger: heh, and that means that it can't happen?
<chakie_work> fatejudger: are you a developer?
<fatejudger> chakie_work: for KTorrent, no
<chakie_work> apart from the crashes i love ktorrent
<fatejudger> chakie_work: it means there should be some reproducible error
<chakie_work> it doesn't seem to lose data so i can restart it if it dies
<cfraz89> ktorrent 2.0 beta is good
<dein> oomph
<fatejudger> that's out?
<dein> im running kubuntu
<chakie_work> fatejudger: sure, but i download very little stuff, so it's not too easy to reproduce
<dein> will sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/azureus.desktop still work for me?
<fatejudger> do the 5.10 packages work on Dapper?
<cfraz89> its not in apt-get, but the ubuntu package is at kde-apps.org
<chakie_work> i'll have to compile it :)
<imbrandon> dein, no "kdesu kate /usr/share/applications/azureus.desktop" will work though
<chakie_work> hm, the ktorrent 2.0b kubuntu package, is it for breezy or dapper?
<serenity> it's the first time i compiled a source...*g*
<chakie_work> ok, it shouldn't take long before dapper is released...
<fatejudger> that 5.10 KTorrent package doesn't work with Dapper
<fatejudger> does anyone know where you can get a Dapper package?
<serenity> stable?
<fatejudger> no, for KTorrent
<fatejudger> the beta
<serenity> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dapper/
<Vampis> :))
<fatejudger> that's the RC
<fatejudger> I'm talking about KTorrent though
<shadow_mil> #ubuntu has gone dapper mad...
<shadow_mil> does (k)ubuntu have agpgart support?
<cfraz89> im using the ktorrent package 2.0 beta
<serenity> how to copy files with sudo?
<cfraz89> i had to force overwrite though
<cfraz89> serenity:
<cfraz89> sudo 'cp <from> <to>'
<_nano_> cfraz89: sup
<serenity> and whole folders?
<cfraz89> ummm
<_nano_> cp -r foldername
<serenity> k
<serenity> ty
<_nano_> cp -r old new
<_nano_> to be precidse :P
<cfraz89> hi _nano_
<serenity> and if i want to copy all files of a folder to another?
<_nano_> cp .* newfolderlocation/
<_nano_> cp *.* rather
<_nano_> or cp * would do
<_nano_> * is a wildcard kind of
<dein> does ubuntu have a firewall running by default?
<cfraz89> no
<MasterEvilAce> you can get firestarter, i think that's a common firewall
<kakalto> when's the countdown? xD
<MasterEvilAce> no idea
<serenity> how to install a program which is local on my hdd, like xyz.deb
<Vampis> sudo dpkg -i xyz.deb
<cfraz89> if you right click on it you can go to kubuntu package menu -> Install package
<Vampis> guigays
<Vampis> :P
<cfraz89> lol
<word> what does this error mean - http://rafb.net/paste/results/LSATxx90.html ?
<sUper> how do i install firefox
<Vampis> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Vampis> *shaking his head*
<_nano_> sUper: also add: MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1  in your /etc/environment
<cromo> why is the http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest not redirecting to kde-3.5.3? It should :>
<GazzaK> cromo: but http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353/ is
<_rince_> mrgn
<imbrandon> ello
<GazzaK> hey imbrandon, morning guy
<imbrandon> heya GazzaK
<GazzaK> my head hurts!
<shadow_mil> thanks
<chunLaptop> hey does firefox freeze on you guys when you visit a flash intensive site like myspace
<GazzaK> I think I need to invest in some form of cattleprod for my users here...  they just don't learn. :(
<imbrandon> chunLaptop, i stray away from myspace as much as possible but no flash is not a problem for me with ff ( most users that have problems with ff crashing its due to an extension )
<chunLaptop> it's only on some flash sites for me, but ok
<cromo> GazzaK: it doesn't redirect to 353 - it _contains_ it.
<OmniD> chunLaptop: Your problem is that you are visitiing MySpace
<OmniD> *visiting
<GazzaK> lol @ OmniD
<chunLaptop> =p =p
<chunLaptop> i don't think the packagers decided to put code just to smite myspace =p i've been getting around it using konqueror but..
<chunLaptop> still sucks
* mode/#kubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<Ed_L> wow, so quiet compared to #ubuntu
* mode/#kubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<Fillado> indeed
<imbrandon> Dapper Released : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/      http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/6.06/
<Bilford> finally
* mode/#kubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<Bilford> front page still has Breezy
<imbrandon> give it a few minutes
<imbrandon> its there
<RogueJediX> Woo!
<dein> oooh
<dein> dapper final is out now?
<cfraz89> yay
<Bilford> you have inside information then
<Bilford> do you work on it
<imbrandon> Bilford, http://wiki.kubuntu.org/imbrandon
<Fillado> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/6.06/
<Fillado> although apparently it's "not out" yet
<imbrandon> Fillado, already said ;)
<dein> how do i upgrade to it?
<Fillado> oh yeah :D
<dein> oh
<Bilford> oh yeah, I remember that topic
<dein> well when its out, how do i upgrade to it?
<RogueJediX> dein: Wait a while then type sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Bilford> Congratulating you on being a member
<dein> ok
<RogueJediX> imbrandon: If I upgrade via apt now will I get the RC version or the final one?
<cfraz89> its like crazy on #ubuntu
<dein> still rc
<dein> i tried a sec now
<dein> er just recently
<RogueJediX> Oh. I'll just wait a few hours then
<imbrandon> RogueJediX, final
<RogueJediX> Oh. Cool!
<PPower> do you think the repos have been updated?
<dein> the repos havent been updated for me 0.o
<PPower> neither here
<imbrandon> dein, if you have been doing update then you have the release
<dein> 0.o so im already on final?
<imbrandon> dein, correct ...
<dein> strange
<dein> i was expecting a much bigger update
<dein> i've only had 5 files updated so far
<imbrandon> if you do alot of small updates one big one is not needed ;)
<rob> so.. its official I see
<rob> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<dein> i did not know apt-get had azureus
<Spaceraver> yay...
<Riddell> drumroll please...
<cfraz89> lol no update for me
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:imbrandon] : Dapper Drake 6.06 LTS Ready for download See - http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.06-lts-release.php | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Shipit!-Get FREE Kubuntu CDs shipped directly to your home! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | Please take off-topic conversations to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Riddell> ** ladies and gentlemen your attention please
<Riddell> thanks imbrandon
<Ed_L> yaaay!
<Riddell> Kubuntu 6.06 LTS has been released!  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.06-lts-release.php
<Ed_L> a lot more quiet than #ubuntu :P
* RogueJediX does THE DANCE
<dein> who is in charge of the azureus package?
<imbrandon> Ed_L, they are just nuts over there ;)
<imbrandon> heh
* mode/#kubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<Ed_L> indeed :P
<Ed_L> silleh gnome users :P
<RogueJediX> Wow. It is pretty hectic
<Spaceraver> man unubtu chan is buzzing atm... too much for my taste
<K|NgGh0sT> You're telling me
<RogueJediX> I feel a little bit sorry for the announcer. He must be getting pounded in there
<Spaceraver> heh... like someone just saw an alien...
<dbglt> is there a ubuntu kde 3.5.3 package?
<imbrandon> dbglt, yes look at http://www.kubuntu.org
<Terminus-> dbglt: guess not. running dapper here and it's at 3.5.2.
<Josh43> Ok, so did we get tricked then? all the downloads shows isos for 24 hours ago
<Terminus-> dbglt: maybe edgy. :)
<dbglt> Terminus-: ah
<imbrandon> Terminus ther are packages avaible on kubuntu.org
<reon> at last 6.06 is out
<BlueEagle> "This release comes with KDE 3.5.2 and includes a..." from http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.06-lts-release.php
<scheuri> KDE 3.5.3 only fpr Kubuntu 6.06??
<h3sp4wn> kde 3.5.3 seems to be working fine here
* Terminus- checks kubuntu.org
<Josh43> scheuri: Feature freze was a while ago, the new ver must not have made it in time
<imbrandon> BlueEagle,  dbglt , Terminus http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php
<dbglt> yep, linked from main
<dbglt> updating now
<dbglt> imbrandon: thanks :)
<Terminus-> imbrandon: whoa... cool! haven't been to that site in a while... thought it was a backport or something...
<scheuri> Josh43: actually...I wonder if there is 3.5.3 for breezy...
<imbrandon> scheuri, no
<scheuri> Josh43: I nearly updated breezy with dapper KDE packages...;)
<scheuri> imbrandon: thanks for answer
<Fillado> scheuri: yeah there is
<monad> hi... two questions: 1) why is it that less <file> says "invalid charset name" all of a sudden? 2) how can i start sshd and add it to a runlevel (can't find sth like /etc/init.d/sshd start or rc-update add sshd default or whatever)
<Terminus-> oh... different repos. hehe
<Fillado> oh
<Fillado> nvm
<imbrandon> monad, apt-get install ssh
<monad> imbrandom, how dumb do you think i am
<imbrandon> not very , just making sure you had irt installed
<scheuri> weeeeeeeell....is there or isnt there...;)
<monad> imbrandom, it'S there, but it has to be started, right? and added to a runlevel manually
<imbrandon> should have to
<imbrandon> shoudnt*
<monad> there is sth like rc-update in kubuntu i presume
<imbrandon> one sec ...
<K|NgGh0sT> if I am already running dapper shouldnt apt-get dist-upgrade work?
<Lynoure> monad: is it there? I don't think openssh-server is installed by default.
<seaLne> K|NgGh0sT: apt-get update first?
<K|NgGh0sT> did
<seaLne> K|NgGh0sT: should be fine
<K|NgGh0sT> maybe my source isnt upto date?
<monad> lynoure: ok... i already installed ssh and sshd - i can use ssh to tunnel to remote machines. but in order to get into *this machine, sshd has to be started
<imbrandon> monad,
<imbrandon> brandon@server:~$ /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<imbrandon>  * Restarting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...
<seaLne> K|NgGh0sT: apt-get update should fix that
<K|NgGh0sT> no, I mean, maybe ca.archive.ubuntu.com isnt upto date
<dbglt> is it possible to use XGL with ati cards?
<mind> hello, is there anyone who can help me configure nvidia drivers on ubuntu breeze ? thanks
<seaLne> K|NgGh0sT: there were only like 4 packages changed in the last 24 hours
<monad> imbrandon, thanks. and is there some script like rc-update that let's me add it to default runlevel?
<mind> please, my eyes are aching, i can't set a higher refresh rate than 60 hz.
<imbrandon> monad, i'm not familiar with rc-update , but you can cahnge the run levels by ....... *looks it up*
<l_r> hello
<Kadran> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<l_r> is there a dvd iso for kubuntu lts?
<l_r> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<l_r> !iso
<seaLne> DVD images are not quite ready yet
<ubotu> hmm... iso is download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<l_r> ok
<l_r> thanks
<seaLne> should be up shortly
<mind> why won't anyone help ? :(
<Kadran> ubotu: tell mind about !nvidia
<dein> mind
<dbglt> can anyone help me out or point me to a howto explaining how to use XGL and get it running under dapper?
<dein> you using a regular monitor?
<mind> yes, a CRT monitor
<K|NgGh0sT> How come I keep getting "Display Changed: LCD On" randomly?
<mind> it supports 1600 x 1200 @ 85 hz, but i can't set it higher than 1024 x 728 @ 60 hz
<dein> ok  go to system settings quick
<mind> and do what ? :\
<dein> go to display and click the hardware tab
<mind> i only have system > eferences and administration
<mind> *preferences
<PPower> i need a hand modifing a  bootup script. ubuntu is too buisy right now
<dein> are you on ubuntu?
<PPower> both really
<PPower> but i use kubuntu more
<mind> yes, ubuntu breeze x64
<l_r> i wonder whether it takes more to install from cd and download/install the rest or wait for the dvd iso.....
<MidMark> dbglt: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/CompositeManager/Xgl
<dein> ehh... i don't know how to do it all that much in ubuntu
<dein> what card are you using?
<mind> on the upper left corner of the screen i have application, places and system
<mind> i have a leadtek 6800GT (nvidia)
<dein> do you have proprietary drivers installed?
<BlueEagle> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Netboot does not exist yet it's referenced from http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.06-lts-release.php
<mind> yes, i followed the tutorial on wiki.ubuntu.com
<mind> but i don't know where the nvidia settings are at
<dein> ok gimme a sec
<mind> ok, thanks
<dein> do "sudo nvidia-xconfig --mode=1600x1200" to enable that resolution
<mind> in the terminal .. right ?
<dein> ya
<K|NgGh0sT> uh
<mind> command not found :|
<mind> how about refresh rates ?
<K|NgGh0sT> I installed nvidia drivers, and when I rebooted, all my text is now oversized, how can I get everything back to normal sized font
<monad> can somebody please tell me why i get "invalid charset name" in xterm when i "less" or try to access a man page?
<monad> this is really annoying
<dein> is there a display settings in ubuntu?
<mind> yes, but the highest resolution i can choose is 1024 x 768 with a refresh rate of 60 hz
<dein> is there a hardware option anywhere in that menu?
<mind> system > preferences > screen resolution
<mind> no, there isn't
<monad> wow
<dein> sigh
* monad seems to be invisible *again*
* monad wonders how this always happens...
* dein is not used to ubuntu
<Fillado> Mind: You need to edit your xorg.conf file :)
<kosh> monad: no idea why it happens, I have also not used xterm in ..... well a while
<mind> fillado, may i msg you ?
<Fillado> sure
* monad neither... maybe that's the reason
<kosh> you can change the resolution of the running system however it only presents the modes that the system has detected
<monad> kosh: seems there'S something wrong with locales
<kosh> if the system can not identify what modes are valid then it can't present choices
<monad> btw... can somebody tell me how update-rc.d works?
<K|NgGh0sT> I installed nvidia drivers, and when I rebooted, all my text is now oversized, how can I get everything back to normal sized font
<word> what does this error mean - http://rafb.net/paste/results/LSATxx90.html ?
<mind> fillado... priv pls :)
<dein> only the text?
<dr3as> damn, typical.. showing of my laptop to a friend, he really likes kubuntu he says, and ask if he just can check out a site.. ofc, he writes the url and a message about no flash 8 is displayed :S
<dein> are you running kubuntu?
<K|NgGh0sT> yeah
<word> dr3as: You can install flash...just not shockwave.
<K|NgGh0sT> well everything seems to be oversized
<K|NgGh0sT> every piece of text
<kosh> probably running in a different resolution then you where previously
<dein> is it only the text, or is everything bigger
<kosh> if it is text then the system probably figured out the dpi wrong which is very strange to have happen
<dein> graphics etc?
<K|NgGh0sT> I checked system monitor it said I was still running 1680x1050
<word> does anyone know what this error message means? - http://rafb.net/paste/results/LSATxx90.html
<K|NgGh0sT> er not monitor
<K|NgGh0sT> Info Centre
<Fillado> Mind: just go to your monitor's website, find the specs for yours, and then edit your xorg.conf file for the horizontal and vertical refresh rates
<zblach> hi. I've attempted installing 5.10 to a laptop, and everything seems to have gone well, but kde doesn't seem to load up. any ideas?
<dein> unless kosh has a better solution (which he probably does) go to appearance in system settings and lower your font size
<EvilIdler> Boo, the Dapper kernel is STILL broken :(
<dr3as> not 8 as far as i know
<kosh> the dpi needs to be fixed but I don't have time to walk people through it right now
<kosh> I need to get other work done
<Lynoure> EvilIdler: Which way?
<EvilIdler> Lynoure: Can't mount root partition. It's been reported in several different bug reports, but only rated 'Major'
<baby> hi guys i tried to install flash player on Mozilla but it says x86_64 is not supported by the macromedia so what can i do for it ?
<Lynoure> EvilIdler: Which kind of fs? *curious*
<EvilIdler> Lynoure: Ext3 in my case. Some of the others with the problem have different systems
<EvilIdler> Lynoure: It's a problem in the initrd - no devices exist
<kosh> baby: you have a long path to try and make that work, flash does not support ANY 64bit systems regardless of os
<zblach> ?
* EvilIdler ponders starting a NEW bug report on Launchpad
<mind> Fillado : i do know the specs for my monitor, i just have no idea how to edit xorg.conf. can you help please ?
<kosh> baby: there is a webpage somewhere that says how to get around that in linux but the thing ends up running a 32bit version of mozilla etc so that you can run a 32bit version of flash
<Lynoure> EvilIdler: ah, a SATA bug
<EvilIdler> Lynoure: I don't have SATA
<kosh> baby: however in my case I consider it to be a feature that 64bit systems don't run flash :)
<mind> anyone ?
<EvilIdler> Just a plain, old. run-of-the-assmeblyline ATA drive
<baby> kosh: then i'll not be able to run it
<Fillado> in a terminal type "sudo kwrite", then open /etc/x11/xorg.conf :)
<kosh> baby: there are ways around that but in windows and linux there is no easy way to run flash on a 64bit system
<Fillado> Mind: ^
<kosh> baby: that is why many that still want to use stuff like flash just run a 32bit version of the os instead
<zblach> anyone have breezy/dapper on a laptop?
<mind> fillado : i don't understand
<mind> uhm, ok, i'm blind, i'll try it now
<Fillado> lol
<mind> mind@dyn-85:~$ sudo kwrite
<mind> sudo: kwrite: command not found
<mind> mind@dyn-85:~$
<K|NgGh0sT> kosh, do I just edit xorg.conf?
<imbrandon> Fillado, dont use sudo for graphical apps , use kdesu
<imbrandon> mind "kdesu kate"
<K|NgGh0sT> zblach: I am running dapper on this laptop
<word> does anyone know what this error message means? - http://rafb.net/paste/results/LSATxx90.html
<zblach> K|NgGh0sT: what kind of laptop?
<Lynoure> EvilIdler: hmm, can you then give me the bug number? (but no, cannot probably help you apart from telling to try some other kernel to see if the bug is not longer)
<K|NgGh0sT> Asus z71v
<Fillado> works fine for me :D
<zblach> K|NgGh0sT: any problems?
<mind> imbrandon, tried that too, doesn't work
<Fillado> what does kdesu do?
<imbrandon> Fillado, its for graphical apps , sudo on graphical apps will mees the permissions up
<holden> does anyone knows why http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dapper/kubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso.torrent doesn't work?
<zblach> Fillado: kde + sudo = kdesu
<K|NgGh0sT> zblach: just the intel wireless sucks for WPA
<Fillado> ah
<EvilIdler> Lynoure: Bugs 32446, 32123, are relevant to my problem. I use kernel 2.6.15-23-686 on a P4
<imbrandon> Fillado, and kwrite is now kate on dapper
<mind> any more suggestions ? :|
<imbrandon> ;)
<zblach> K|NgGh0sT: oh. not worried about wireless yet. kde doesn't load on my HP dv1680
<mind> i don't have dapper
<imbrandon> mind, what are you trying to edit ?
<zblach> it thinks it loads, but it doesn't
<Fillado> lol ok, just kate and kwrite were both on breezy
<mind> imbrandon, xorg.conf
<imbrandon> then "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<K|NgGh0sT> I really wish I never installed those Nvidia drivers now
<mind> opens it, but it's a blank file. omg :|
<Lynoure> EvilIdler: Have you tried the workarounds mentioned in the first one?
<word> imbrandon: Meh.....any idea what this error means? - http://rafb.net/paste/results/LSATxx90.html I keep seeing it all over the place..even just opening up an app it shows twice.
<imbrandon> mind, make sure you dident typo
<EvilIdler> Lynoure: All of them, several times, despite logic saying I shouldn't ;)
<imbrandon> word, no idea
<imbrandon> ohhh word
<mind> imbrandon, i triple-checked :|
<imbrandon> word, thats becouse you have some extra entries for input devices in your xorg.conf
<word> o.O
<EvilIdler> Lynoure: There's no alternative kernel I can use to get proper 3D support, either, since nvidia-glx mysteriousy has a dependency of the generic architecture
<imbrandon> word take out the tablet pc stuff
<imbrandon> in xorg.conf
<K|NgGh0sT> dein: where is system settings?
<imbrandon> K|NgGh0sT, kmenu --> systems settings
<dein> in your start menu
<K|NgGh0sT> definitly not there
<EvilIdler> Lynoure: It seems like the latest kernels don't hava ATA drivers built-in :/
<MadTony71> General newbie question of the day, laugh if you must, but where do I find my mounted volume icons so I can visually manipulate the files in them?
<Kmirno> MadTony71: media:/
<Riddell> MadTony71: System Menu->Storage Media
<Lynoure> EvilIdler: That's sad. :/  What do you use meanwhile? (Based on loads of people complaining about things directly or indirectly related to nvidia, I'm so happy I went for ati...)
<MadTony71> they don't show up in there, just floppy....:/
<EvilIdler> Lynoure: Using the Breezy kernel with nv driver. No 3D :(
<EvilIdler> Lynoure: ATI has only caused problems for those I know who use it :P
<Kmirno> Lynoure: based on all theses hours of pain I experienced with ati I'm so happy for switching to nvidia
<tristan> Anyone has done the upgrade through the internet yet?
<imbrandon> eww ati ;)
<EvilIdler> Lynoure: I think both are equally problematic if you don't have them working first time, but my problem is not the nvidia drivers anyway
<K|NgGh0sT> dein: Its really not there
<Lynoure> Kmirno: I guess it's a matter of luck :)
<_nano_> imbrandon: yeah eww ati...i had to wait till xorg 7 for my old radeon 7500 to be fully exploited :(
<dein> it should be be right above the actions tab
<K|NgGh0sT> Its not
<dein> are you running dapper?
<K|NgGh0sT> yeah
<dein> weird
<MadTony71> IMHO Storage Media is where I thought to look first, but alas just a floppy icon, not either of the 2 DVD drives, nor the storage volume (hard drive).. is there anything special you need to do to get the extra drive's icons to appear?
<imbrandon> do you have kubuntu-desktop installed ?
<K|NgGh0sT> hell if I know, I just did apt-get install kde
<K|NgGh0sT> and I got this
<imbrandon> MadTony71, type "mount" at a promt and make sure they are listed
<Kmirno> Lynoure: you can call that .. I actually stoped even trying with the ati ... I use gpl non accelerated drivers .. I had a 350 euros(at the time) Graphic ATI card (9700 PRO) I didn't use it's 3D acceleration on linux ... too much pain.. I just bought an 7900 GT and it worked soooo easyily on my kubuntu .. I didn't even have to open a konsole !
<imbrandon> K|NgGh0sT, no thats not kubuntu propper, do "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" there are setting that provides
<Lynoure> Kmirno: all of my tree atis worked fine, 3d and all, with rather little effort  (ok, x600 didn't with breezy, so I went for dapper instead)
<Lynoure> Kmirno: But I have always been lucky :)
<uccoffee_loves_B> hi every one
<Lynoure> s/tree/three
<Kmirno> Lynoure: yeah :)
<MadTony71> imbrandon: the dvd's are not, the 3 hard drive partitions are.....
<alexey__> hi !
<alexey__> I am a SUSE Linux user and want to evaluate Ubuntu/Kubuntu. One question - is there a complete GNOME/KDE Ubuntu DVD?
<tristan> My radeon X700 never had 3D accell
<imbrandon> alexey__, it comes on one cd, no need for a dvd
<tristan> I hope upgrading to dapper will fix that
<K|NgGh0sT> aha
<K|NgGh0sT> There we go
<Kmirno> Lynoure: On the over hand I didn't try 3d on the ATI 9700 PRO for 1 year now ... I guess they might have release better driver in the mean time ...
<imbrandon> alexey__, http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<K|NgGh0sT> dein: I knew I wasnt going crazy
<MadTony71> imbrandon: OK I switched DVD's and it then mounted one, so assuming it just didn't like the DVD's I had in there, but still no hard drive icons
<imbrandon> hmmm
<imbrandon> MadTony71, have you rebooted since you updated >
<imbrandon> ?
<word> imbrandon: Now I get this error - http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/750974
<Lynoure> Kmirno: What's ironic is that I rarely do anything useful 3D stuff on linux... :) I don't even like screensavers
<MasterEvilAce> test
<MadTony71> come to think of it I may not have, I'll give it a shot see what happens, it may have unmounted the volumes for the update
<MasterEvilAce> has it been released yet??
<Chousuke> What, dapper? /topic :P
<MasterEvilAce> the final version yes
<imbrandon> MasterEvilAce, type /topic
<MadTony71> brb, thanks for not laughing at me too much...
<l_r> is there a dvd iso ready?
<MasterEvilAce> oh h4x
<Kmirno> Lynoure: well there's blender (ok not that much people use it)
<MasterEvilAce> i already have dapper so how do i update? do i just dist-upgrade or what
<imbrandon> yup
<l_r> where?
<word> imbrandon: Now I get this error - http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/750974
<imbrandon> l_r, no dvd iso
<l_r> :(
<imbrandon> word, when ?
<l_r> meaning that they are not available yet?
<imbrandon> l_r, no they are not avaible yet, you know the dvd is just livecd+textmode cd correct? no new packages
<word> Same times as I get the other errors when I open up kate or any other app
<imbrandon> word, no idae for real now, i've never seen that error
<Lynoure> Kmirno: I'm graphically clumsy :)
<imbrandon> word, you ONLY removed the tablet input devices ?
<threat> has it been released yet?
<imbrandon> threat, read the topic
<word> imbrandon: I commented out the devices and I commented out the reference to them in the ServerLayout section
<imbrandon> hrm
<EvilIdler> 7MB initrd posted to a bugreport. Yay.
<monad> hi... can someone tell me how to add sshd to default runlevel with update-rc.d?
<mind> any idea what program to use to open .deb files ?
<word> mind: dpkg...
<word> in kubuntu you just right click - > Kubuntu package menu - > install
<MadTony71> imbrandon: Still didn't create hard drive volume icons, so I just went through nav panel and drug out links to them.. thanks for the input though...
<K|NgGh0sT> now to fix this text issue
<DevGet> sometimes when I rightclick on a dir on the desktop, my desktop hangs and then vanish, anyone who know how to slove it?
<K|NgGh0sT> argh
<K|NgGh0sT> now I lost my display res completely
<baby> which KDE version on dapper? how can i know it?
<DevGet> baby: 3.5.2
<Snake> Hmm
* Snake goes to seed the dapper torrent
<Riddell> thanks Snake
<K|NgGh0sT> So who wants to help me get my Display back to 1600x1050?
<Snake> Riddell: no problem man :) I got the shipits comin in too, those pressed cds are hott
<Snake> Uh oh!
<Snake> wheres a dapper torrent!?
<Snake> LOL
<_johannes> Heya. I could need some help with installing GNU m4-1.4.4
<Snake> Found em
<MadTony71> where do you get the torrent client?
<Snake> MadTony71: if you on windows, use utorrent
<Snake> MadTony71: on kubuntu I use ktorrent
<MadTony71> Snake: ok same site has both?
<MadTony71> Snake: I didn't see ktorrent on there.. I'll look again..
<Snake> MadTony71: no its not the same site
<Snake> MadTony71: are you on kubuntu?
<MadTony71> Snake: yep, but I don't have the client app for torrents on here yet
<Snake> MadTony71: then just open adept and get it (or "sudo apt-get install ktorrent)
<Snake> no quotes
<_bon> hi konqueror trys to open/download ever link i click any ideas?
<kosh> what do you want to happen?
<_bon> lol
<kosh> well it seems to me that if I click on a link I except it to open or download based on the content
<_bon> not save ever web page to the hard rive
<kosh> so either your problem is different then that or your first description was not quite accurate enough
<seaLne> _bon: just one website?
<kosh> okay so it is trying to save every page rather then open it for viewing?
<_bon> every link
<seaLne> on different websites?
<_bon> yeah
<kosh> just a sec
<Snake> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm kde4
<kosh> settings -> configure konqueror -> file associations -> text -> html -> embedding  and make sure it says show file in embedded viewing and that the primary preference is khtml
<Snake> sexeh
<kosh> Snake: long time for that
<Snake> kosh: I want it.
<Snake> :)
<Snake> when was kde2 released?? 1998ish?
<Snake> meh gotta go :(
<K|NgGh0sT> I think i fixxed it
<Bilford> I recommend adding Settings to your Start Menu
<Bilford> oh, I was scrolled up
<Bilford> nm
<K|NgGh0sT> Gaim is still uber gay but wahtever
<bachstudies> is it easy to get xgl working on kubuntu?
<kingghost> h
<_bon> yeah cheers works perfect noow
<RogueJediX> I have a question. Is there a way to make konqueror open online txt files in itself, while still preserving the offline txt file association with kate?
<kbrooks> bachstudies: ?
<kbrooks> bachstudies: can i talk to you
<K|NgGh0sT> alright time for bed
<kbrooks> bachstudies: you should file a bug each time you see one
<kbrooks> bachstudies: you were not informative enough
<crazy_penguin> hi all!
<_bon> this there a way to make the read emails button work kopete useing hotmail account
<bachstudies> kbrooks: thanks for the advice. I absolutely love the fact that I can get on IRC and have questions answered immediately. Sorry i am completely new to easyubuntu scripts and it just puzzles me that the stable 3.0 release doesn't work but the nightly build does
<kbrooks> bachstudies: please get to #easyubuntu
<XVampireX> dapper is gonna be shipped on DVD?!
<piotrek> macd, hi
<piotrek> macd, i've now intel c++ compiler installed on my pc :)
<piotrek> macd, bottom of http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179589
<kbrooks> XVampireX: i believe so.
<kbrooks> XVampireX: er, no
<kbrooks> XVampireX: 1 cd
<XVampireX> I hope
<XVampireX> Cause I see some DVD torrents...
<_bon> anyone know an easy setup free pop for hotmail
<MasterEvilAce> eh i think you'd need thirdparty app
<_bon> there was freepopsd for brezzy but doesnt work for dapper
<XVampireX> And is there going to be a shipit for xubuntu? I'd like to see how xfce4 is
<MasterEvilAce> I installed compiz.. i checked the plugins i want.. how do i .. activate them?
<_nano_> XVampireX: sup
<cfraz89> MasterEvilAce: install gset-compiz
<XVampireX> _nano_: Fine :)
<MasterEvilAce> cfaz: I did :P
<_nano_> !dapper
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<cfraz89> MasterEvilAce: you just tick off the plugins you want and press apply
<MasterEvilAce> cfraz89: is there an apply button?
<MasterEvilAce> I don't see apply button. but i exited and reopened and it still has all my stuff active.. i see no difference in anything though
<_nano_> would turning off prelink.bin be catastrophic or anything?
<_nano_> it takes up a lot of resources ..and runs everynight :|
<cfraz89> MasterEvilAce: no, it works on gconf
<cfraz89> so as soon as you tick it it loads
<Riddell> XVampireX: as always we have a DVD available (which is still syncing to the mirrors)
<_nano_> Riddell: synaptic doesn't show any upgradable packages ?
<kbrooks> dappling the er: DAPPER
<cfraz89> oh wow kde 3.5.3 is released
<cfraz89> looks good
<baby> when i try to configure any file it gives an error like "C Compiler cannot create executables" how can i fix it?
<Riddell> _nano_: change your sources to dapper
<_nano_> Riddell: i'm on dapper rc
<Riddell> _nano_: then do an update
<XVampireX> Riddel: The DVD is for ubuntu/kubuntu and edubuntu all together?
<kbrooks> dappling the er: DAPPER
<kbrooks> XVampireX: no. at least, i don't think so
<XVampireX> So why would anyone need a DVD? :P
<XVampireX> kbrooks: It looks like it is ubuntu/kubuntu/edubuntu from what demonoid torrent says
<baby> can anybody help me? i cannot compile any file i mean write configure on the console it gives a c compiler cannot create executables error
<Riddell> baby: install build-essential
<baby> with apt get?
<imbrandon> baby yes
<imbrandon> XVampireX, then its not the official dvd, the offical dvd is just the livecd+text installcd
<Bilford> they should remove the DVD
<Bilford> most people will probably download it
<cfraz89> the world is now a better place
<Bilford> the world has had an upgrade
<cfraz89> kbuntu dapper and  kde 3.5.3 in one day...
<cfraz89> what more could i ask for?
<kbrooks> cfraz89: :-)
<cfraz89> :)
<XVampireX> imbrandon: Well maybe it is, the description is kinda vague to tell you the truth, but the file size kinda speaks for it: 3.14GB
* kbrooks upgrades Bilford to Cilford
<Bilford> lol
<Bilford> Chatty Chilford
<_nano_> haha
<baby> imbradon: i installed build-essential but now i get a Can't find X includes error how can i fix it too?
<Hobbsee> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<baby> ubotu: ok then i'll install them
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, baby
<cfraz89> lol baby
<_nano_> rofl
<_nano_> baby's in cloud number nine ;)
<cfraz89> !porn
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, cfraz89
<cfraz89> lol hahah
<_nano_> !bad
<ubotu> _nano_: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_nano_> !canonical
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _nano_
<_nano_> what?
<cfraz89> !ubuntu
<pm> is desktop cd another name for live cd? which iso i should choose for an ordinary installation?
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubuntu is a free GNU/Linux distribution. More at http://www.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<Hobbsee> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me in /msg or #debian-bots without being banned.
<cfraz89> lol
<cfraz89> oh sorry
<_nano_> oops :P
<_nano_> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi _nano_
<_nano_> upgraded? :)
<cfraz89> i was dissapointed by the release
<cfraz89> i had no updates :(
<cfraz89> i updated this morning
<cfraz89> but when kde 3.5.3 is finished i will be excited agian
<kbrooks> cfraz89: you're on ubuntu
<cfraz89> yep
<cfraz89> kubuntu
<scheuri> cfraz89: of course it had no updates...it is not meant to do lots of updates between RC and finale
<cfraz89> yeah, still dissapointing though
<cfraz89> i wanted at least one
<cfraz89> to feel special
<kbrooks> cfraz89: lol why
<Hobbsee> cfraz89: kde 3.5.3 is out
* Hobbsee got adept upgraded this morning
<cfraz89> so i could feel the upgrade
<cfraz89> Hobbsee: yeah, im downloading it now
<cfraz89> 18%
<cfraz89> kbrooks: it never came to me as a rush
<cfraz89> my computer became dapper slowly
<cfraz89> i wanted to say at one point, yay i have upgraded to dapper final
<cfraz89> but now i realise i missed that moment
<chakie_work> hm, is it time to start updating and checking if the system boots anymore?
<cfraz89> because it was this morning
<kbrooks> cfraz89: you are ON dapper already
<chakie_work> anyone managed to do an update?
<kbrooks> cfraz89: i updated yesterdaty, lots and lots of them
<baby> ok i solved that problem but now it gives a Qt (>= Qt 3.2) error. do i have to download Qtl-dev packages
<baby> ?
<Riddell> baby: what are you compiling?
<cfraz89> kbrooks: yeah, but i never realised it until it was too late
<baby> Riddell it's a theme for KDE
<Riddell> baby: apt-get build-dep kdebase   will bring in all you need
<baby> Riddel: ok
<cfraz89> Riddell: thats tricky
<cfraz89> i didnt know about build-dep
<Sho_> Does anybody know if 6.06 ships the bcm43xx driver?
<Riddell> /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-686/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx.ko is there
<Sho_> lovely
* Sho_ hits the download button
<pm> i'm using dapper beta, should i upgrade via apt-get upgrade or is it advisiable to install the final release anew?
<Kadran> Sho_: how did you updated konversation?
<imbrandon> pm sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is fine
<Sho_> Kadran: I'm one of the Konversation developers and presently using the development version. We have a nice Wiki page full of info on how to get ahold of that: http://konversation.kde.org/wiki/SVN
<kosh> pm: if you installed from a prerelease version of dapper you just have to do apt-get dist-upgrade to get the final version
<Hobbsee> hi Sho_
<Sho_> hiya Hobbsee
* Hobbsee thought she'sd walked into the wrong channel for a min there...
<imbrandon> heh
<pm> kosh: i installed from flight 7
* Hobbsee didnt think she was set to auto-join #konversation
<Hobbsee> pm: yes, still dist-upgrade
<kosh> pm: so just do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Hobbsee> pm: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Sho_> Hobbsee: hehe :) No, I was just asking the guys a question about the driver support in 6.06
<Kadran> Sho_: i see some lines with * nickname and some blue lines , and don't know what is it?
<imbrandon> Sho_, you probbly have that set to an alias ;)
<Sho_> Hobbsee: Going to put that on my iBook later tonight
<Hobbsee> Sho_: ah :P  fun
<pm> and won't there be any problems if i upgrade via apt-get upgrade
<kosh> apt-get dist-upgrade
<kosh> not upgrade
<kosh> and no there won't be any problems
<Hobbsee> Sho_: so should we look forward to new features in edgy, for konversation?  when do you recommend grabbing the svn copy, and sticking it into the repos?  or will there be some form of release there?
<kosh> heck I updated from debian sid to breez to dapper without a reinstall and that debian box has been running debian for 5 years before that
* Hobbsee doesnt think she made sense.
<kosh> I have not done a reinstall of linux in a long time
* kosh hands Hobbsee a sense upgrade
<imbrandon> heh i need one of those and a common sense too
<Hobbsee> thanks kosh
<Kadran> hey guys, any one using konversation tell me what are these blue lines for?
<Sho_> Hobbsee: We're eventually going to publish a new release, hopefully in time for edgy's Upstream Version Freeze. Has a date been set for that
<Hobbsee> Kadran: er, blue lines?  like /me?
<Sho_> +?
<imbrandon> Kadran, they are "actions"
<Hobbsee> Sho_: cool, looking forward to seeing the new features :)
* mirspcm this message was produced with the /me command
* kosh sets the sofa on fire and hands out marshmallows to demonstrate
* _vinboy hi
<Kadran> yes like this
<Hobbsee> Sho_: i dont believe so yet, but the development time is 4 months, IIRC
* Kadran like this?
<imbrandon> Kadran, type /me somthing
<imbrandon> yea
<Kadran> :), thanks
* Kadran and what it is used for?
<kosh> emotes
<imbrandon> Kadran, its an action , or emote
<Sho_> Hobbsee: Well then let's hope we can put 0.20 (which will probably the last KDE 3.x release) into Edgy :)
<imbrandon> like .....
* imbrandon eats an apple
<imbrandon> or something
<Hobbsee> Sho_: yay!  how close is that, from your end?
<Kadran> imbrandon: thanks
* mirspcm ate an apple this morning
<Hobbsee> kosh: careful about that...dont burn down too much...
<imbrandon> heya goldenear
<psb154> I can mount an smb volume using cifs from a fedora install but not from a kbuntu install. The message is: is write-protected, mounting read-only
<kosh> Hobbsee: so such thing as burning down too much :)
<goldenear> hi imbrandon
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Sho_> Hobbsee: I can't really put any dates on it because we're a very very small team of people perpetually busy with other stuff, so development is on and off. I know my to-do for 0.20 still has a quite a few items on it.
<Hobbsee> Sho_: okay, cool :)
<Sho_> Hobbsee: But if we have four months from Kubuntu's side, that should work out ..
* Hobbsee nods
* Hobbsee half wants an updated version towards the beginning of edgy, then another final one, closer to the end
<Sho_> Hobbsee: Well, you know my feelings about distros packaging SVN snapshots ;-)
<pm> what time did the isos appear on the servers? (it's 14.15 right now for me)
<Hobbsee> Sho_: yes, i know :) - that's why i was asking if there was a particular stable time that we could do it, rather than not asking, and finding out the bugs ourselves :P
<bachstudies> does anyone know how to join a windows workgroup in kubuntu 6.06?
<MasterEvilAce> use samba
<Sho_> Hobbsee: Perhaps we can set up some sort of "ready for wide-spread testing" milestone at some point, we'll see
<bobesponja> bachstudies: smb:/workgroup in konqueror
<Hobbsee> Sho_: that'd be cool :)
<Hobbsee> that's the sort of thing i was thinking of
<bachstudies> is there a GUI for kubuntu's samba settings? I seem to remember that in other distros KDE had its own settings window
<Abecearian> I'm sure y'all are overwhelmed w/ Dapper out, but I thought I'd drop a quick suggestion: On the Download page your DVD link goes to http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/breezy/release/dvd/ ; the link for Dapper's DVD is actually http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/release/dvd/
<MasterEvilAce> I think i heard a samba config thing comes in KDE's network package.. i think that's installed by default.. it's in kcontrol
<MasterEvilAce> called samba something
<Sho_> Hobbsee: Can't promise anything, though - if it doesn't happen by itself I don't want developers to have to worry about what they put in SVN because $distro might decide to run with it ;)
<Hobbsee> Sho_: of course.
<Abecearian> It is also worth noting that the Ubuntu Dapper DVD is even harder to find, so you already are ahead of the game as is!
<Abecearian> Good luck!
<pm> apt-get dist-upgrade says that there are no packages that need upograding
<bachstudies> MasterEvilAce: i've managed to open it in a terminal but there's no icon for it on the kubuntu menus
<MasterEvilAce> pm: run apt-get update first
<pm> does it mean i had official yesterday?
<MasterEvilAce> bachstudies: kcontrol? yeah there is no icon. i got to it by going to terminal as well
<MasterEvilAce> bachstudies: I've seen the samba config in kcontrol somewhere. should be able to just type samba at the top and it'll be there
<bachstudies> MasterEvilAce: the samba section doesn't want to open....just says 'opening...' and doesn't!
<MasterEvilAce> bachstudies: I think that happened a few times for me.. i'm not sure why. Just close and try to reopen it again
<Hobbsee> pm: yeah.
<bachstudies> MasterEvilAce: thanks
<Hobbsee> sorta. mostly.   yes.
<pm> MasterEvilAce, i've been using ubuntu for a year, i know that upgrade apt-get upgrade (or dist-upgrade) must be preceded by apt-get update
<MasterEvilAce> pm: just covering the bases :)
<Hobbsee> pm: that's correct
<imbrandon> [07:21]  <pm> does it mean i had official yesterday? <--- probbly
<bachstudies> MasterEvilAce: no luck...it comes up a greyed-out box and when i hit adminstrator mode it just saying opening
<imbrandon> depending on the time you did the updates
<MasterEvilAce> bachstudies: i'm not sure. I do remember it was very iffy on my computer as well. Try accessing admin mode in a different section, then going back to the samba one. I would try to help figure it out on my side, but i'm trying ot get some stuff working and linux isn't boot atm :)
<bachstudies> MasterEvilAce: just got round it by typing sudo kcontrol in terminal!
<MasterEvilAce> bachstudies: lol!
<pm> will kubuntu shipit have both alternate and desktop (or even server) cds?
<cfraz89> has anyone managed to upgrade to kde 3.5.3?
<Hobbsee> cfraz89: yeah
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5.3
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5.2
<ubotu> [kde3.5.2]  to upgrade to KDE3.5.2, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php (add the deb...line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<cfraz89> it doesnt like installing kdelibs-data
<Hobbsee> mm...modifying that...
<cfraz89> ohhhhh i see
<cfraz89> its overlapping my ktorrent package
<Kadran> cfraz89: it is faster
<cfraz89> lots faster?
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5.3
<ubotu> kde3.5.3 is, like, to upgrade to KDE3.5.3, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php (add the deb...line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<Hobbsee> cfraz89: there you go
<cfraz89> lol thanks
<cfraz89> worked it out, its because i force installed ktorrent2.0 beta
<cfraz89> now its coming back to haunt me
<Hobbsee> cfraz89: that'll create problems, yes
<cfraz89> lol now i cant remove it either
<_bon> ubuntu fourms gone down
<_bon> ?
<cfraz89> how to force remove a package?
<cfraz89> ignoring deps?
<mchasard> Hi i just saw kubuntu 6.06 out
<mchasard> Can we use it as live cd ?
<mchasard> Cause on distrowatch its desktop version 6.06 lts
<cfraz89> i think ive messed up badly
<cfraz89> kde-libs data wont install because it will overwrite a file
<mchasard> Hum so can i use it as live cd ...
<cfraz89> it wont even force install
<cfraz89> it says dpkg was killed by signal
<Hobbsee> cfraz89: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<cfraz89> no bad
<cfraz89> it wants to take down all of kde + more
<cfraz89> how can i remove it without removing everything else?
<Hobbsee> you can use sudo apt-get --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/nameofdeb.deb  i think
<_bon> craz89: http://biostat.mc.vanderbilt.edu/twiki/bin/view/Main/DependFixDebian
<empi> mchasard, I think its also a live cd
<_bon> i had the same problem
<pm> i oredered 5 cds of kubuntu 6.0.6 a few days ago but i didn't get any confirmation (either via email or on webpage), is it normal?
<pm> kubuntu 6.06* of course
<empi> mchasard, to quote the kubuntu site: "The desktop CD allows you to try Kubuntu without changing your computer at all, and at your option to install it permanently later."
<cfraz89> Hobbsee: i tried using dpkg --force-overwrite
<cfraz89> but it dies for some reason
<Hobbsee> cfraz89: ah, is that it.  define "some reason" and pastebin what you got
<cfraz89> i really dont know why
<cfraz89> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.5.3-0ubuntu0.1_all.deb (--unpack):
<cfraz89>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/mimelnk/application/x-bittorrent.desktop', which is also in package ktorrent
<cfraz89> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<cfraz89> ooh got it
<cfraz89> i guess the order is important
<empi> congrats
<empi> =)
<cfraz89> thanks Hobbsee
<pekay> hey is upgrading to KDE 3.5.3 safe or risky?
<cfraz89> empi: lol thanks
<cfraz89> pekay: is safe
<Kadran> is KOOL
<mchasard> So please the new iso is can be used as live cd ?
<Kadran> the Desktop CD
<mchasard> Yes its called desktop
<empi> mchasard, YES
<mchasard> Ok thanks i can goes on to download it
<empi> mchasard,  http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/dapper/
<zuid> Have I joined in the middle of a "Why the hell did the upgrade just delete my desktop?" conversation?  If not, I'd quite like to start it..
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> hey mom, i'm on stable dapper :] 
<mchasard> Its the release version ?
<MasterEvilAce> aftertaf: congrats! now do your homework!!!
<aftertaf> homework? :] 
<Kadran> aftertaf: happy new half-year
<aftertaf> ive been on a stable enough dapper for 3 months now :)
<zuid> Does anybody have any idea what this is all about?  There are month-old bugs registered for this problem but it's still happening in today's 'stable' release?
<empi> lol Kadran
<Hobbsee> pekay: seems okay
<Hobbsee> zuid: which problem?
<cfraz89> i have a persistent bug in dapper too
<aftertaf> zuid, what is the actual problem? error messages & such
<zuid> That dist-upgrade deletes all KDE packages.
<aftertaf> zuid, whats your sources.list like?
<zuid> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/39658
<zuid> It's untouched from 5.10 default except for adding 'universe'.
<aftertaf> zuid, you upping from breezy?
<zuid> Yep.
<aftertaf> zuid, add the kde-353 line and get new kde too.
<aftertaf> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353/ dapper main
<Kadran> zuid !kde-3.5.3
<Kadran> !kde-3.5.3
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Kadran
<aftertaf> cfraz89, what bug is that?
<zuid> Is there anybody in here capable of adding a fairly prominent notice to the "Upgrade your Kubuntu in 5 easy steps!" web page?  This is a pretty major problem ...
<Kadran> !kde3.5.3
<ubotu> rumour has it, kde3.5.3 is to upgrade to KDE3.5.3, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php (add the deb...line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<empi> !kde3.5.3
<empi> hmpf
<zuid> aftertaf - Thanks very much.
<aftertaf> zuid, :)
<cfraz89> aftertaf: printing to some canon pixmas stops about 2 pages into the jon
<cfraz89> *job
<aftertaf> zuid, they havent made it to ubuntu dapper repos yet i guess
<aftertaf> cfraz89, ah. not with printer as i am, cant help
<_bon> i am quit inpressed with the install much better than upgradeing any other linu distro
<MasterEvilAce> rumor has it kde3.5.3 is an upgrade to KDE 3.5.3? wtf?
<XVampireX> lol
<root_> hello i cannot find anything about how to install nvidia drivers on kubuntu dapper, can anybody help me? thx
<Kadran> root_
<Kadran> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<DaveQB> did anyone have trouble with Enlightment-data package when doing a dist-upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06 ?
<cfraz89> aftertaf: its ok
<XVampireX> root_: What nvidia card?
<klerfayt> how to get rid of gam_server or is it needed for something important?
<cfraz89> thanks anyway
<XVampireX> Yeah, lol
<Hobbsee> MasterEvilAce: no, to upgrade to kde3.5.3...
<XVampireX> That's easier
<aftertaf> DaveQB, im on cvs.
<root_> GeForce5600xt
<MasterEvilAce> oh ok (bad wording) but okay
<DaveQB> I have found the new Nvidia .run installers work flawlessly
<root_> the standard sudo nvidia_glx enable is not working
<scheuri> Question about Konquerorsettings: How to make View Mode -Detailed List View permanent?
<DaveQB> aftertaf: of Enlightment ?
<XVampireX> MasterEvilAce: Even funnier is when I thought that I was already using 3.5.3 even though I was using 3.5.2
<WillyTP> uff sadly still no kde 3.5.3 for amd64
<aftertaf> DaveQB, e17 yeah
<Kadran> root_ did you restarted the X?
<aftertaf> WillyTP, sure about that?
<Cristiano> yep Kadran
<Cristiano> it doesnt work
<aftertaf> scheuri, save the profile to standard filemanager profile
<DaveQB> aftertaf: more just I mean an error whilst doing a dist-upgrade. another has just halted me again
<DaveQB> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ofx_1%3a0.8.0-10_i386.deb (--unpack):
<DaveQB>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/ofx2qif', which is also in package libofx2
<DaveQB> Errors were encountered while processing:
<WillyTP> aftertaf, yes
<WillyTP> it's written on kubuntu page
<aftertaf> DaveQB, use dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/ofx_1%3a0.8.0-10_i386.deb
<pekay> !kde5.3.3
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, pekay
<scheuri> aftertaf: seems to work...thousand thanks
<aftertaf> 533 lol
<DaveQB> aftertaf:  cheers, i'll try that
<pekay> aff xd
<aftertaf> scheuri, :)
<aftertaf> DaveQB, :)
<LeeJunFan> must be popular today, can't download from us sites. damn timeouts.
<DaveQB> a similiar error happened previoously with the enlightment-data package, I just unchecked it and tried again
<Hobbsee> !info kdelibs
* DaveQB is using Adept
<ubotu> kdelibs: (core libraries from the official KDE release), section kde, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 29 kB, Installed size: 72 kB
<aftertaf> DaveQB, e16?
<Cristiano> i found some time ago a guide telling to modify xorg.conf and to create a file named NvidiaSettings or something like that, do u remember where to find it?
<baby> where is icon folder on Linux?
<aftertaf> baby, /usr/share/icons
<MasterEvilAce> I understand how to do the XGL stuff.. but is there a way to make sure it's working?
<Kadran> Cristiano: strange it has worked with me , try running nvidia-settings
<MasterEvilAce> and active
<DaveQB> aftertaf: not sure to be honest, I hardly use it, just wanted a light alternative, its whatever ya get on 5.10 per default
<baby> aftertaf: thanks
<Cristiano> Kadran what did u do?
<aftertaf> DaveQB, try e17, you'll be blown away. i have an autoconfig script if you want ;)
<Cristiano> i use the command "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" and it gave me an error
<DaveQB> aftertaf:  yeah I have heard it is nice
<DaveQB> binary config files though huh ??
<DaveQB> aftertaf:  a sequence of errors with the overwite command you just gave me :(
<Silensius> does anyone help me to configure my sourceslist for dapper for have acces to all debian packages
<aftertaf> hehe, not all are binary. just the icons.
<aftertaf> DaveQB, sudo?
<WillyTP> just a curiosity... with the default install, what does DVD version has more?
<aftertaf> Silensius, change all breezy to dapper.
<Kadran> Cristiano:what is the error?
<Silensius> i have just install the last dapper
<aftertaf> WillyTP, not sure, maybe has more available packages...
<DaveQB> aftertaf: more like a circular dependacy, maybe
<aftertaf> DaveQB, paste me it.
<Cristiano> Kadran,
<Cristiano> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<Silensius> when i do apt-get install grip   it says i coundt find packages
<Cristiano> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<Cristiano> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<Cristiano> command:
<Cristiano> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<Cristiano> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<Cristiano> from nv to nvidia.
<aftertaf> Silensius, sudo apt-get update?
<aftertaf> Silensius,  and apt-cache search grip
<Silensius> o i try
<DaveQB> aftertaf: oh i havent logged onto freenode... cant PM yet
<aftertaf> then paste to #aftertaf
<Kadran> Cristiano: did you tried this ? 'md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum'
<Silensius> aftertaf nothing
<Cristiano> yep it broke everything
<bachstudies> having huge difficulties getting xp to see my kubuntu folder and print shares. in XP i can see my kubuntu machine but it won't let me access anything and my printer is not detected
<aftertaf> !info grip
<ubotu> grip: (GNOME-based CD-player/ripper/encoder), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 3.3.1-2ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 444 kB, Installed size: 1276 kB
<Kadran> aftertaf: use pastebin
<aftertaf> true Kadran there is that too :)
<Cristiano> Kadran: i was looking for the guide i used to configure the drivers, the only guide that worked to me, but no luck at all!
<Kadran> Cristiano: ok , when i installed the nvidia-glx it told me that if it didn't work use the legacy one so i hope it works for you
<MasterEvilAce> bachstudies: yeah I had the same problem. i fixed it in a sort of decent way, i guess
<Kadran> however your card can't be legacy
<Cristiano> ok i try
<bachstudies> MasterEvilAce: how?
<Kadran> Cristiano: ok and tell me if any progress
<Kadran> Cristiano: and good luck
<Cristiano> Kadran lol thx :D
<Silensius> ubotu : must i add brezzy iin sourceslist
<ubotu> Silensius: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Silensius> ok
<MasterEvilAce> bachstudies: gimmie a second. let me look at my settings.. kubuntu is updating stuff so it's a bit slow
<zuid> This is nuts .. in trying to upgrade KDE, it for some reason seems to think that none of my existing KDE apps will work with the new version .. therefore wants to remove them all.  Wanting to upgrade everything also has the same effect.
<aftertaf> DaveQB, paste it to pastebin and we can all hep out ;)
<DaveQB> aftertaf:  dward.us/apt.txt
<nomad411> I only find CDs, isn't the new release available on DVD ISOs ?
<zuid> doing a dist-upgrade doesn't even consider upgrading, it just wants to remove everything (despite adept claiming they are all 'upgradable') ..   Do I have to switch all my repositories back to breezy, upgrade kde, then switch back to dapper, and upgrade it all again?
<aftertaf> zuid, nope.
<aftertaf> you are on breezy qnd kde 3.5.2 right now?
<DaveQB> aftertaf:  me ?
<zuid> I don't know about qnd, but it's breezy with 3.5.2, yeah.
<zuid> No, wait.. 3.5.1.
<zuid> Sorry.
<aftertaf> and :)
<jh99> is it correct that breez badger installations can be updated to dapper without too much trouble? (except for hte possible bug in the wiki kubuntu-desktop package ..)
<Hobbsee> zuid: the work aroundafter getting adept to upgrade, should be sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<psb154>  http://ca.samba.org/samba/ftp/cifs-cvs/mount.cifs
<psb154> sorry
<aftertaf> hey this is linux, bits of string are needed to hold it together sometimes :)
<zuid> I saw that "workaround" .. the problem is that the package 'kubuntu-desktop' isn't even available according to apt.
<aftertaf> (as opposed to ALL the time with other OSs) :)
<Hobbsee> zuid: er....
<zuid> Since changing my repositories to dapper, kubuntu-desktop has disappeared as an option.
<Hobbsee> it's here...
<aftertaf> zuid, did you add the 353 line too?
<DexterF> hi
<zuid> (I am aware that this sounds crazy in three flavours)
<jh99> does the kubuntu-desktop package bug happen on ALL upgrades from BB to Dapper?
<psb154> kubuntu does not seem to install mount.cifs. This causes some mysterious samba read-only problems.
<zuid> aftertaf - Yep.  It updated those happily, claims that all kde-related packages are 'upgradable', but wants to remove them rather than upgrading.
<DexterF> just upgraded to 6.06, get to login screen, but after login kde won't start and I fall back to login
<jh99> can i update BB to Dapper just by changing the repositories of do i need a CD? is it the same thing?
<bachstudies> MasterEvilAce: it is blocking my messages to you seeing as i am an unregistered user
<DexterF> ideas where to look? Xorg log seems ok
<Cristiano> Kadran: nothing to do even with legacy :(
<aftertaf> DexterF, rm ~/.ICEauthority
<MasterEvilAce> bachstudies: :(  okay, well you can get into kcontrol and samba config right?
<bachstudies> MasterEvilAce: yep
<piotrek> join #princed
<zuid> DexterF - If you upgraded by following the instructions on kubuntu's website then your problem is probably a distinct lack of KDE.
<aftertaf> looolzuid
<jh99> zuid, which directions are that?
<jh99> zuid, ..instructions i mean
<baby> i cannot copy paste to /usr/share/icon dir..How can i do it?
<zuid> The ones that don't mention you should check what adept plans to do before rebooting. :)
<DexterF> aftertaf: didnt help
<DexterF> zuid: well, aptitude upgrade
<james_xxx> is the kubuntu website down?
<james_xxx> or just overloaded
<aftertaf> DexterF, try sudo aptitude install adept, see if it drags some kde goodness in.
<MasterEvilAce> bachstudies: okay under [base]  tab.. make sure workgroup is correct. set security level to "Share".  under [Shares]  tab add whatever folder you want shared (or edit one) and make sure Public/Browseable/ and Available are CHECKED.   If you need XP to be able to write to it, under [USERS]  I had to force user and force group to my user/group at the bottom   For your printer, the printer tab should be setup the same way (altho
<bachstudies> oh ok
<MasterEvilAce> hope that helps
<empi> and set file permissions correctly
<bachstudies> MasterEvilAce: is the printer a bit more tricky?
<empi> that bugered me last time
<MasterEvilAce> bachstudies: I'm not sure. I don't have a computer connected to my linux system.. i assume it would be similar
<MasterEvilAce> bachstudies: editing a printer, it has similar share options (the check boxes) trial and error maybe should work
<bachstudies> MasterEvilAce: ok thanks
<goldenear> why, when I do sudo apt-get remove libgtk2.0-common, apt-get says that amarok (amarok-xine) will be removed ?
<aftertaf> cos its a dependency? :)
<jh99> my question again: can i update a breezy badger to dapper just by changing repositories?
<MasterEvilAce> Oh speaking of dependencies.. how come when i try to INSTALL nvidia-settings (i think it is), it wants to remove nvidia-glx?
<aftertaf> jh99, 'normally' yeah
<MasterEvilAce> jh99: yeah, then run apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<jh99> k
<goldenear> jh99: normally yes
<jh99> repository lists / names are easy to find on kubuntu org?
<goldenear> but it seems to have a bug with it
<GnarusLeo> Hi, I have the Kubuntu Breezy, how would I go approach to upgrade to dapper?
<GnarusLeo> still want my kde and all
<aftertaf> lol
<DevGet> anyone that has got audacity work in KDE?
<MasterEvilAce> DevGet: it loads for me in KDE just fine
<DevGet> yes, it loads, but it can't record anything for me
<MasterEvilAce> hm
<bachstudies> MasterEvilAce: could i just ask what you have your samba printer path set to?
<MasterEvilAce> DevGet: yes doesn't work here either.. weird
<ke> How long is the shipit under way?
<DexterF> aftertaf: no go. installed new adept and apt-install-data, but that's it. kde is there alright.
<DevGet> and when I try:
<DevGet> gustav@tux:~$ artsdsp audacity
<DevGet> Segmentation fault
<DexterF> must be something during kde startup as X comes up alright, but what? where?
<DexterF> where does kde log?
<aftertaf> dexter, try dpkg -l |grep kde.... to make sure
<MasterEvilAce> bachstudies: don't have a printer installed.. the default "printers" comment "All Printers" path is set to /tmp  and is "available" but not "browseable" or "public"
<jh99> thx guys
<bachstudies> MasterEvilAce: oh ok thanks
<aseigo_lsb> DexterF: you mean arts? it doesn't use kde's logging an any form... kde apps, however, have their logging controlled via `kdebugdialog --fullmode`
<jh99> lets see how far repository changes bring me ...
<jh99> any no-nos while dist upgrading?
<MasterEvilAce> jh99: try not to spill water on your keyboard
<h3sp4wn> GnarusLeo: Go into adept Manage Repositories and change "breezy" to "dapper" Click "Fetch Updates" Click "Full Upgrade" Click "Commit"
<jh99> :) any other helpful tips MasterEvilAce ?
<GnarusLeo> k, thanks
<MasterEvilAce> jh99: nah, everything should theoretically go just fine
<jh99> thx, later .
<zuid> BEFORE you hit commit, check Preview Changes!  If you have a list full of "Remove" entries then don't commit!
<aftertaf> cy all later. good luck zuid :] 
<DexterF> aseigo_lsb: arts? huh? no, kdeinit
<Mark_> hey i have a serious problem with install kubuntu
<h3sp4wn> zuid: You would expect things to be removed
<DexterF> aftertaf: kde packages are in place
<zuid> YEah a couple of things, but not 199 packages.
<Mark_> i simply cannot start the installation program, because during boot there is a problems with the cdrom
<zuid> (All of which are kde-related)
<DaveQB> how does Adept handle if a config files changes ?? Does it show you the diff with a GUI frontend ?
<Mark_> i get error like bad block
<pekay> 14% lol this update is slow, anyone got it slow?
<Mark_> anyone?? had rpoblems with booting the cd (desktop 6.06)?
<aseigo_lsb> DexterF: kdeinit isn't the actual app
<DexterF> aww.. I once experimente4d with Xgl packages. maybe kwin chokes on that?
<aseigo_lsb> DexterF: kdeinit is simply an "execute wrapper" that helps speed up start up times (it's a cute hack =) ... look after the 'kdeinit' line to see what is actually being run
<DexterF> aseigo_lsb: well, kdeinit, startkde, kde-session, I don't mind, what I wanna know is: where are kde logfiles that document what happens during kde start?
<DaveQB> website must be coping a pinding 100x slower then it was today lol
<robin_> I really wonder how many tests has been done on the installer :(
<robin_> it's just crash..
<DaveQB> robin_: liveCD or alternative ?
<DexterF> how do I launch an X with an xterm from tty?
<robin_> desktop version
<robin_> DaveQB: desktop.
<DaveQB> robin_:  oic
<Bilford> Ubuntu on Slashdot
<thoreauputic> Bilford: stand by to watch the Ubuntu servers melt...
<robin_> DaveQB: it crashes on the DHCP  part so it seems, I don't have network.
<Bilford> they should make people use torrents
<bobesponja> is the torrent tracker dead?
<thoreauputic> Bilford: we are encouraging that of course
<DaveQB> robin_:  oh, I have never tried, but I will be on my laptop.
<Mark_> i simply cannot start the installation program, because during boot there is a problems with the cdrom. i get error like bad block. anyone?? had rpoblems with booting the cd (desktop 6.06)?
<DaveQB> Where are the torrent links ? I cant see them
<thoreauputic> DaveQB: /topic
<baby> how can i add new icons to kubuntu. i downloaded a new icon pack and there r folders like 128x128 48x48 also there is a index.desktop so i created a folder in /usr/share/icon and coppied them in it but i cant see those icons on KDE customize?
<DaveQB> cheers
<robin_> the release candidate also crashed..
<robin_> I was hoping to isntll kubuntu, but now I'm stuck to breezy I guess.
<thoreauputic> DaveQB: hmm - actually sorry I don't see a Kubuntu torrent in the topic
<DexterF> gonna reinstall kde.. se what happens. if all else fails, fresh install
<thoreauputic> DaveQB: ubuntu torrent is in the #ubuntu topic though
<Bilford> you can do a lot more with LInux than you can with Windows
<DaveQB> thoreauputic: I am chasing some links from the ubuntu site, we'll see, slow though heheheh
<Mark_> i simply cannot start the installation program, because during boot there is a problems with the cdrom. i get error like bad block. anyone?? had rpoblems with booting the cd (desktop 6.06)?
<Bilford> I set it up so when I double-click a rm file, it automatically decodes it to wav
<robin_> I just downloaded the iso from the main site with 750kb/s much faster than the torrents..
<DaveQB> Mark_:  havent even got it yet :)
<Mark_> DaveQB, okay thx anyway
<Hobbsee> thoreauputic: the correct kubuntu torrent is now listed on kubuntu.org, i think
<Bilford> I think KDE should be the default Ubuntu Window
<DaveQB> thoreauputic:  heres the Tawain link to torrents and iso's http://apt.nc.hcc.edu.tw/pub/ubuntu-cd/kubuntu/6.06/
<psb154> 1060 nicks on ubuntu :-)
<DaveQB> Bilford:  me to :)
<kkathman> hey Hobbsee :)  how goes it?
<Bilford> I think the average Windows user would find KDE more freindly
<Hobbsee> hi kkathman
<Hobbsee> it goes.  mostly.
<Bilford> more eye candy for KDE
<kkathman> better than not I suppose... going that is
<MasterEvilAce> how do i make a new file with NANO?
<alepetrucci> hi, anyone know if there are probles upgrading to dapper directly form dapper beta?
<dr_willis> alepetrucci:  thers always potentials for probpems
<dr_willis> but ive not heard of many
<alepetrucci> so a fresh install is recomended?
<dr_willis> and ive not experienecd any
<kkathman> alepetrucci:  if you've kept up with the updates, you should be fine
<imbrandon> MasterEvilAce, just type "nano newfilenamehere.txt" and when you save it will create a new file
<dr_willis> if you dont have a highly tweaked/or weird system. it may be easier to reinstall
<alepetrucci> shall i cahnege repositories?
<kkathman> no need to update at all
<kkathman> i.e. reinstall fresh
<MasterEvilAce> imbrandon: that's what i've been trying.. but it says it cannot save because the file doesn't exist??
<DaveQB> kubuntu desktop torrent is a go !! :)
<MasterEvilAce> alepetrucci: shouldn't even have to change repo's.. just apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade and you shuold get the new stuff i believe
<DaveQB> 2 hours to go on Torrent
<h3sp4wn> How do you change debconf so it asks more questions ? (instead of just doing everything automatically) I have done it before just can't remember
<alepetrucci> ok thx ill give a try...if something goes wrong illreinstall it...
<imbrandon> h3sp4wn, -plow ?
<DaveQB> this is weird how dist-upgrade re-installs the same KDE I had before
<dr_willis> its often handy to have your /home on a spare hard drive :P or partition
<DaveQB> must have a different "tweak" to it
<imbrandon> DaveQB, you need to change your repos to dapper
<DaveQB> dr_willis:  for sure.  People DONT do that ??
<h3sp4wn> imbrandom: It was a permenant setting (you know like on debian where it asks you about most stuff)
<alepetrucci> dist-update says i dont have any packet do download  :|
<Hobbsee> DaveQB: yeah, built on totally different libs.
<DaveQB> imbrandon: ummm I did, 900+ packages to upgrade
<imbrandon> sounds about right
<dr_willis> DaveQB:  ive had issues with the older gnome and kde configs  however messing with a new install/versions of gnome/kde.
<DaveQB> oh  finally, done!
<DaveQB> dr_willis: that has been warrying me
<DaveQB> dr_willis: mv  ~/.kde ~/.kde.orig fix it ?
* aseigo_lsb notes you can also set the $KDHOME env var to change what dir gets uesd
<aseigo_lsb> er, used
<imbrandon> kdhome or kdehome aseigo_lsb ?
<DaveQB> aseigo_lsb:  oh, nice one
<aseigo_lsb> $KDEHOME
<imbrandon> cool
* aseigo_lsb is typo rich today 
<imbrandon> heheh i thought it was but wasent sure, so i was checkin
<robin_> nobody got the problem, that the partition manager in the installer is way to big -> it doesn't fit in the screen.
* imbrandon used that a LONG time ago to run 2 versions of kde ( thinks it was between kde 2 / kde 3 )
<robin_> hmm, kubuntu.org already down.
<imbrandon> robin_, dosent look like it to me ....
<robin_> imbrandon: the website, or the installer :) ?
<h3sp4wn> imbrandon: Do you mirror the wiki by chance also ?
<imbrandon> h3sp4wn, where ?
<imbrandon> err what wiki i should say
<h3sp4wn> imbrandon: You were talking about having a repository mirror I just wondered whether you also mirrored the wki
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> how do I reduce the number of terminals?
<imbrandon> h3sp4wn, nah just the dapper bin and src repos
<Hobbsee> vinboy: comment out the extra ones in /etc/inittab
<vinboy> thanks Hobbsee
<[HUN] Big_T> hi kubuntu users
<imbrandon> robin_, they both come from the same server
<Hobbsee> alepetrucci: there arent problems upgrading from an earlier beta of dapper to a later one
<[HUN] Big_T> can anyone help me with my ubuntu install? i get an error message when the system root is mounting: cdrom_pc_intr: the drive appears confused
<[HUN] Big_T> what to do now? :(
<alepetrucci> hobbsee: i installed the last beta, released around one week ago...now it says idont have anything to update....and i updated the beta dayly since today
<imbrandon> alepetrucci, then you have the release
<Hobbsee> alepetrucci: that woudl be right
<kkathman> alepetrucci:  this was what I was trying to say earlier
<alepetrucci> well i already have the finalekubuntu and i didnt know  :)
<[HUN] Big_T> anyone knows a way to fix my problem?  :[
<robin_> imbrandon: well they both doesn't work anymore :)
<imbrandon> [HUN] Big_T, i dont know but i'm trying to find out for you
<[HUN] Big_T> thx imbrandon
<robin_> i'm trying to download the alternative, since the desktop version keeps crashing while installing.
<[HUN] Big_T> i didn't find anything in the wiki about this
<h3sp4wn> imbrandon: dpkg-reconfigure debconf was all that was necessary
<robin_> [HUN] Big_T: are you using sata ?
<[HUN] Big_T> no, just ide
<[HUN] Big_T> 1 have 2 ide buses
<[HUN] Big_T> primary: 2 ide hdd
<robin_> [HUN] Big_T: can you set them in compatibility mode in your bios ?
<[HUN] Big_T> robin_ i'll try
<[HUN] Big_T> now i'm in bios
<[HUN] Big_T> what to do?
<imbrandon> cool h3sp4wn
<imbrandon> ok i'm off to bed, gnight h3sp4wn, Hobbsee and everyone
<robin_> [HUN] Big_T: I don't know for sre, I have heard from someone else who had the same problem, he could set some compatibility mode for the ide stuff
<h3sp4wn> imbrandon: Bye
<Hobbsee> night imbrandon
<cfraz89> night all
<robin_> [HUN] Big_T: in the bios, which seems to fix it.
<robin_> cya
<[HUN] Big_T> i have to set at the ide devices the type of the cdroms to cdrom?
<xwolf-> do I have to change breezy-updates and breezy-security repos to dapper-up.. and dapper-sec... too?
<imbrandon> yes
<[HUN] Big_T> ah i've found it
<imbrandon> xwolf-, yes
<deever> hey guys!
<deever> the torrent seems to be broken!
<XVampireX> Then don't download from the torrent
<Hobbsee> deever: link to the torrent?
<deever> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/release/dvd/kubuntu-6.06-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<Hobbsee> hmm okay, that is the right torrent
<deever> i'm using ktorrent
<XVampireX> Hey, where do I get to see this commercial?: http://www.ubuntu.com/include/img/totem.png
<gil> hello
<deever> does the torrent work for someone out there?
<gil> can someone help me with my 6in1 card reader on a toshiba?
<gil> what drivers/lib do i need for that
<chavo> XVampireX, /etc/skel/Examples
<xwolf-> how big is the full upgrade, approximately?
<DaveQB> 600mb for me
<chavo> xwolf-, depends on what you've installed
<xwolf-> breezy cd.. :P
<DaveQB> why would one have pkg's kept back after the dist-upgrade ?? mostly OOo2
<TheFuzzball> how do I upgrade from KDE 3.5.2 to KDE 3.5.3 on Kubuntu Dapper?
<deever> the torrent seems to be broken!
<deever> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/release/dvd/kubuntu-6.06-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5.3
<ubotu> kde3.5.3 is, like, to upgrade to KDE3.5.3, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php (add the deb...line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<deever> does the torrent work for someone out there?
<XVampireX> chavo: Thanks
<chavo> np
<DexterF> bloody hell.
<DaveQB> deever: yep
<DexterF> reinst'ed X and kde, still wont start
<DaveQB> deever: you mean to download, or the ISO once downloaded through torrent ?
<Hobbsee> !xhangs
<ubotu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<deever> DaveQB: to download
<DexterF> in case that was for me - already did that 100 lines above
<DaveQB> deever:  oh ok, yeah working here fine
<Hobbsee> DexterF: cd && rm .Xauthority .ICEauthority && cd .kde && rm *.<username> && sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<DaveQB> I went through Tawain mirror
<DaveQB> deever: http://apt.nc.hcc.edu.tw/pub/ubuntu-cd/kubuntu/6.06/
<deever> DaveQB: ok, thanks! ;)
<DaveQB> deever:  no worries
<Hobbsee> DexterF: that should hopefully fix the problem
<DexterF> Hobbsee: ok, didn't rm Xauthority, only ICE
<Hobbsee> DexterF: do both - copy and paste that whole command
<Hobbsee> DexterF: no, wait.
<Hobbsee> DexterF: cd && rm .Xauthority .ICEauthority .DCOP* && cd .kde && rm *-<username> && sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<DexterF> Hobbsee: I don't see the point in rming .kde/*.<username>
<Hobbsee> got one of the commands wrong :P
<DexterF> apart from that there's nothing in .kde that matches.
<DexterF> if there was, what would that do?
<Hobbsee> DexterF: yes, see the new version - i meant a - rather than a .
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there! somebody here uses IRC to download divx movies?
<DexterF> Tallia1Kubuntu: bob damnit
<XVampireX> Tallia1Kubuntu: Bad question
<MasterEvilAce> RUN AWAY QUICKLY
<DaveQB> could be legit movies
<DexterF> yeah. right.
<MasterEvilAce> does anyone else have a problem where amarok simply DOES NOT remember to NOT show a splash screen??
<Tallia1Kubuntu> meh.. whatever, thnx anyway
<DaveQB> Elephants Dream Tallia1Kubuntu ?
<DexterF> that you can only get on IRC
<DaveQB> :)
<XVampireX> Yeah, Elephants Dream is good
<DaveQB> weird though
<DaveQB> "Emo.... Emo ..... Emo ..... "
<Farhad> Hello to all
<gil> can anyone help me....i need to get my card reader setup?>
<gil> does not pick up at all
<DaveQB> gil sudo lspci ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> can i just ask you why you got so upset? it seems a bit weird to me.. pretty much everybody that use inet that i know downloads from the net movies and music.. could you clarify me the situation?
<DaveQB> gil:  or sudo lsusb ?
<DexterF> Hobbsee: what can I say. still doesn't work. I guess I really butchered that install when tinkering with Xorg.
<DexterF> Xgl I mean
<sPiderman> how do i install firefox 1.5
<gil> DaveQB thanks
<sPiderman> i have extract it
<gil> its a built in toshiba card reader
<DexterF> sPiderman: use adept or synaptic
<bachstudies> is anyone having trouble getting the screensaver to activate in 6.06?
<Hobbsee> DexterF: hmmm...
<DaveQB> gil:  if no info on it from those commands then the kernel isnt seeing it
<DexterF> no need to extract anything at all
<Tallia1Kubuntu> DaveQB:  DexterF: XVampireX: can you answer me?
<Hobbsee> !tell sPiderman about firefox1.5
<XVampireX> What?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> can i just ask you why you got so upset? it seems a bit weird to me.. pretty much everybody that use inet that i know downloads from the net movies and music.. could you clarify me the situation?
<DexterF> Tallia1Kubuntu: listen, this is a channel about Kubuntu. so thats the first thing where your question was inappropriate
<XVampireX> I don't go on IRC for that, there are torrents for that
<DexterF> next: you asked about warez
<gil> lspci sees it
<XVampireX> Yeah
<gil> how do i access it...
<DaveQB> what DexterF said
<XVampireX> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<DaveQB> gil:  :)
<DexterF> don't tdon't try to bs anyone here, if someone asks about divx via irc case is clear
<DaveQB> gil:  did it auto mount then ??
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yeah yeah i know.. but torrents i dunno why make my US-robotics not work well.. i can't navigate anymore
<gil> no
<DaveQB> gil:  try mount command
<DaveQB> gil:  might reveal more
<DaveQB> hmmm ok gil
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sorry about the unappropriate question..
<DexterF> Tallia1Kubuntu: in general: freenode and warez talk -> perm ban soon
<DaveQB> is it plugged into the mainboard USB pins and you can unplug ?
<DaveQB> gil:  ^
<DexterF> this is a network thats mostly or entirely about free software and we don't wanna go anywhere near this direction
<gil> sorry
<DexterF> hey, my libdecss is broken :D
<DexterF> *scnr*
<gil> mount reveals nothing of the device
<DaveQB> gil:  what does 'sudo fdisk -l' give you?
<gil> gives me all mounted disks
<DexterF> Hobbsee: no more time to tinker, ill just reinstall i guess. luckily this is a test install only
<DaveQB> gil: fdisk -l ?
<gil> does not show me the PCI device
<Hobbsee> heh
<DaveQB> it should list ALL disk, mounted or not
<gil> shows me 6dev/sda
<gil> sorry
<gil> shows me dev/sda1 --- dev/sda6
<DaveQB> gil:  ?  /dev/sda ? that should be it then
<DaveQB> try sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<DaveQB> gil:  my USB HDD's and MP3's get listed as /dev/sdaX devices
<gil> these are all partitions i have on my drice
<gil> drive
<DaveQB> gil:  tried konqueror and going to address media:/
<DaveQB> gil:  HDD or USB ?
<DaveQB> gil:  need more info mate about your set up
<gil> the only usb device i have now is an external DVDRW
<gil> dev/sda1 windows///dev/sda2 another fat32 partition and so on...
<gil> i have little experience in this as you can tell
<gil> bare with me
<DaveQB> gil:  no worries mate
<DaveQB> but you sure they are sda and not hda ?
<davidhouse> hi guys. it is not possible for xine to play mp3s?
<davidhouse> in breezy, this is.
<MasterEvilAce> xine CAN play mp3s
<MasterEvilAce> i dunno aboot specifics
<davidhouse> yes, i had amarok/xine playing mp3s on my suse.
<imbrandon_zZz> davidhouse, apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<davidhouse> but there doesn't seen to be a libxine-mad
<imbrandon_zZz> davidhouse, apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<davidhouse> imbrandon_zZz: breezy.
<davidhouse> it isn't there ;)
<imbrandon_zZz> breezy i dont know, dapper is stable ;)
<davidhouse> is it easy to upgrade?
<MasterEvilAce> Hey, after installing KDE3.5.3 it seems my laptop LCD keeps using MAX resolution available on startup-- rather than the MAX the monitor can support.. 1600x1200. how do i fix it? i removed resolutions above 1600x1200 from xorg.conf but they came back, and still the same thing.
<imbrandon_zZz> davidhouse, very easy
<NRG88> how come KDE 3.5.3 isn't on the official CD?
<gil> so dave you wana try to give me another push here?
<imbrandon_zZz> NRG88, it wasent avaible in time for the release
<imbrandon_zZz> davidhouse, follow the cli instructions on this page
<NRG88> hm, but I could upgrade to KDE 3.5.3
<imbrandon_zZz> !upgrade
<imbrandon_zZz> !+upgrade
<ubotu> upgrade is, like, Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<empi> big thx @ all kubuntu/ubuntu developers btw,
<Hamurabbi> does the kubuntu dvd contain both the Desktop and the "Server"/"alternate" versions ?
<imbrandon_zZz> NRG88,  yes goto kubuntu.org and read about kde 3.5.3
<DaveQB> gil:  paste bin the out of these 2 commands  'sudo fdisk -l' and 'mount'
<davidhouse> thanks imbrandon_zZz. i was wiki-scouring but it's a bit slow at the minute with all the 6.06 traffic
<NRG88> imbrandon_zZz, I heard something about a gold edition
<robin_> ok, cool, the installer is now copying the files.
<NRG88> like in a week or so
<imbrandon_zZz> gold edition ? of what ?
<robin_> the crash seems have to do with not formating the hdd.
<NRG88> dapper
<DaveQB> robin_:  cool.  Bout time huh ?
<imbrandon_zZz> hahah no
<DaveQB> robin_:  you grabbed Alternative quick
<davidhouse> imbrandon_zZz: hmm... that applies to ubuntu. anything more specific for kubuntu?
<DaveQB> robin_:  so the LiveCD installer expects a blank HDD ?
<imbrandon_zZz> david i said follow the cli
<robin_> DaveQB: no, not the alternative ;)
<robin_> DaveQB: the desktop version..
<DaveQB> robin_:  need to do some manual work for it to work ?
<DaveQB> robin_:  how did you get it working then ?
<robin_> DaveQB: I has an old reiserfs parition, and as default it won't format it again.
<robin_> DaveQB: so, I have checked Format., and now it's working
<robin_> DaveQB: I guess the old filesystem was fubar.
<DaveQB> robin_:  hahaha, that simple ?
<robin_> DaveQB: yes
<DaveQB> robin_: do you get to select what partition to use ?
* DaveQB has a laptop he wants to upgrade that he wants to keep the /home partition as is on
<robin_> DaveQB: yes
<NRG88> i wonder when will KDE 3.5.3 be included on the CD
<DaveQB> reinstall rather, have Vector on it
<DaveQB> cool
<DaveQB> robin_:  get to select mount points ?
<gil> dave how do i paste this here
<DaveQB> NRG88:  next release is my bet
<robin_> DaveQB: yes
<NRG88> next release?
<DaveQB> gil:  too much to paste here, use a paste bin, not sure of one in here, might be in the topic
<NRG88> hey, this is not gnome :P
<robin_> DaveQB: you are trying to install it now ?
<DaveQB> robin_:  no, well dist-upgrading my Desktop
<robin_> DaveQB: ok
<DaveQB> robin_:  waiting for the big OOo2 pkgs to download
<chavo> NRG88, you can get 3.5.3, but it won't be on the CD
<DaveQB> you know OOo has more lines of code then the kernel! Almost double, from memory
<NRG88> :(
<robin_> the kubuntu server is kinda strange or it won't connect or it does, and than you get full speed :)
<NRG88> ok
<chavo> !kde3.5.3
<ubotu> rumour has it, kde3.5.3 is to upgrade to KDE3.5.3, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php (add the deb...line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<NRG88> when will the DVD be out?
<gil> DaveQB:http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=63124
<robin_> cool
<robin_> kubuntu installed :)
<robin_> went pretty fast
<Hamurabbi> what cd did you use ?
<robin_> Desktop
<DaveQB> gil: so sda is definately your HDD then,
<DaveQB> gil:  fdisk -l ?
<Hamurabbi> is it fast ?
<gil> yes
<DaveQB> robin_:  20mins ?
<Hamurabbi> stable ?
<robin_> I think less than 20mins
<gil> this is what i get from lspci http://www.nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=63125
<DaveQB> gil:  this might help, before i forget about it
<DaveQB> http://www.cs.sfu.ca/~ggbaker/personal/cf-linux
<gil> you will see that at the end it pick up card reader
<DaveQB> gil:  ahh mass storage device, thats a plus
<Firetech> hmm, I can't reinstall kubuntu-desktop for upgrading, since it depends on akode, that doesn't want to be installed...
<DaveQB> gil:  cat /proc/bus/usb/devices ?
<gil> sorry must run
<gil> i appreciate the help so far
<yamal> is there anywhere to get the dvd iso other than bittorrent?
<porter235> hey all.. looking for suggestions.. i am attempting to upgrade to dapper. dist-upgrade wants to remove all kde stuff... checked -f install kubuntu-desktop and it wont go due to dependencies that won't be installed. so should i just go ahead and do the dist-upgrade (removing all kde) and THEN the -f install kubuntu-desktop? will i still have all of my config info?
<DaveQB> porter235:  yeah, if you want to be certain, backup your ~/.kde folder
<DaveQB> but maybe you haven't the right repos in sources.list ??
<silensius> c
<porter235> deb file:/var/cache/apt-build/repository apt-build main
<porter235> ## All officially supported packages, including security- and other updates
<porter235> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted
<porter235> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<porter235> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted
<porter235> ## The source packages (only needed to recompile existing packages)
<porter235> # deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted
<porter235> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<porter235> # deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted
<porter235> ## All community supported packages, including security- and other updates
<porter235> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<porter235> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe multiverse
<porter235> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates universe multiverse
<DexterF> porter235: pastebin, axpr.net or #flood
<porter235> sorry
<porter235> <- irc ignoramous
<DexterF> Hobbsee: found sth interesting in ~/.xsession-errors - apparently kde borks because it can't create a new error log file
<Hobbsee> porter235: do not paste!
<porter235> got it. thanks.
<Hobbsee> DexterF: er, okay then....
<DexterF> says no perm for writing to /dev/null - i checked from my main system (slackware), had 666, but I remember in kubuntu it had only 600
<DexterF> and belonged to root:root
<DexterF> udev bug?
<h3sp4wn> DexterF: Should be 666 (is on both my dapper boxes)
<DexterF> ok, ill check it in th elive system... later
<DaveQB> porter235: this might help http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php
<caribou7> I just installed Kubuntu on a system sitting next to this one
<caribou7> I have two questions if anyone can help me
<caribou7> 1) How do I install the Krusader file manager?
<caribou7> 2) I installed Firefox but it does not seem to have tabs as in Windows, why?
<tidalwav1> it should have tabs--hit ctrl+t
<tidalwav1> see if one appears
<caribou7> Okay, that worked.  Hmmm.
<tidalwav1> you probably have an extension installed on your other system to keep the tab bar visible when no tabs are open.
<DaveQB> caribou7: right click (near the top) > Customize .....
<imbrandon> tidalwav1, thats not an extension its an option
<imbrandon> in normal ff
<tidalwav1> ah
<tidalwav1> I always used an extension :P
<imbrandon> just goto options its inthe tab options
<tidalwav1> tab mix plus
<tidalwav1> heh
<tidalwav1> as for my question:
<caribou7> Ah, that's the problem I'll bet
<tidalwav1> I'm trying to get my network up using ndiswrapper
<tidalwav1> kubuntu's detecting my wireless card as eth0
<caribou7> I probably need the tab mix plus extension.
<tidalwav1> even though ndiswrapper said driver and hardware present and the module's loaded
<caribou7> DaveQB, I do not see a "Customize" option.
<tidalwav1> I can't bring up the network
<imbrandon> and the problem is ?
<tidalwav1> even though it's detected as eth0
<DaveQB> caribou7: what do you have then ?
<imbrandon> type "dhclient eth0" see what happens
<tidalwav1> sudo dhclient eth0 fails
<tidalwav1> so does ifup eth0
<imbrandon> hrm thats as much as i know about ndiswrapper
<imbrandon> brb
<tidalwav1> heh k
<tidalwav1> actually it was detected as eth1 :P doesn't really matter
<tidalwav1> I tried the commands with 1 not 0
<tidalwav1> lol
<tidalwav1> idk, is there a way to force network reconfiguration?
<h3sp4wn> Do you what chipset your card is based upon ?
<Hobbsee> tidalwav1: is there any encryption on the network?
<tidalwav1> uhhh
<tidalwav1> nope, no encryption.
<tidalwav1> it's a microsoft mn 720.
<tidalwav1> I'll get the chipset in a second.
<tidalwav1> pci based.
<tidalwav1> would lspci inform me of the chipset?
<Hobbsee> yes
<tidalwav1> looks like a broadcom BCM43xG
<tidalwav1> I had this problem with the beta releases of dapper as well
<tidalwav1> I think it's something that KDE is doing
<tidalwav1> if I hit 'enable interface' it lights up in the network settings dialog then dies almost instantly
<tidalwav1> but like I said
<h3sp4wn> tidalwav1: Have you installed the firmware ?
<tidalwav1> is there a way to just force reconfiguration?
<tidalwav1> what do you mean by firmware
<tidalwav1> you mean the ndiswrapper drivers?
<tidalwav1> yes.
<h3sp4wn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<h3sp4wn> Don't use ndiswrapper with dapper (unless its a last resort)
<iqon> does anyone have google video working in konquerer?
<damian_> yes i have
<iqon> how do i get it to work?
<klerfayt> iqon: it's half broken here
<Seantater_> I've never gotten it to work
<klerfayt> I thnk that you need java to get it working?
<james_xxx> i have several wireless cards around here... have got none of them to work yet
<tidalwav1> ok, awesome, looks like I should be able to use the bcm43 driver
<tidalwav1> I'll try that
<rohan> kubuntu.org is down ?
<foodcoman> Woooooop!    Good Job Kubuntu/Ubuntu Team...... You Rock!
<rohan> wish i could go to the site :P
<robin_> I have some problem with my wifi, according to this site: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/329  I have to run bcm43xx-fwcutter, but it isn't installed, and neither apt can find it in the repositories.
<chavo> rohan, it's loading here, but really slow
<rohan> ouch, kubuntu already has so many problems ?! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems
<rohan> chavo: oh, here its timing out
<noch> good morning
<klerfayt> iqon: I can see the videos in google but "arrow" key that let's you zoom 1:1 doesn't work
<foodcoman> I am glad its that popular.
<chavo> yeah I can imagine it's getting hammered :)
<noch> or evening, night, whatever
<klerfayt> iqon: how did yu install flash?
<noch> anyone try the new release yet?
<DeadS0ul> noch:  i'm on it
<DeadS0ul> and have been for a while
<foodcoman> noch: I installed the RC and have updated.  Very nice and smooth.
<DeadS0ul> it's pretty sweet hehe
<noch> hmm
<noch> ok
<DeadS0ul> only problem is I can't get my remote for my bttv card working
<cuco> Riddell, here?
<robin_> I have some problem with my wifi, according to this site: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/329  I have to run bcm43xx-fwcutter, but it isn't installed, and neither apt can find it in the repositories. <= someone can check this ?
<cuco> Riddell, is it ok to add a new patch for kdelibs which fixes http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=118319 ?
<DeadS0ul> I have it ..
<DeadS0ul> robin_: I have it
<noch> sigh . .
<noch> i love it when i dont use my laptop for a few days and i come on to 2309442989 new updates . . .
<robin_> DeadS0ul: hmm strange, I have updated my repositories, but still it can't be found
<robin_> DeadS0ul: can you see in which repository  ?
<Hobbsee> noch: hehe - now be fair here - even from breezy, the number of updates is under 1000
<DeadS0ul> pool/universe/b/bcm43xx-fwcutter/bcm43xx-fwcutter_20060108-6build1_i386.deb
<jeff_> lol
<noch> heh yea
<jeff_> does anybody know the default directory of kde base?
<jeff_> i need it for Kinstaller
<Hobbsee> er....locate kdebase?
<foodcoman> jeff_: Your package manager will tell you.
<Kronoz> is the final  kdapper much different to the rc?
<h3sp4wn> jeff_: dpkg -L kde-base (if it is installed)
<h3sp4wn> jeff_: dpkg -L kdebase (sorry)
<jeff_> foodcoman: i mostly only use apt, would apt-cache show kdebase do the trick?
<jeff_> lol ok
<jeff_> thanks
<robin_> DeadS0ul: thx, for some odd reason apt had disabled all repositories (comment out in sources.list).
<tidalwav1> the bcm43xx driver didn't work, but blacklisting that module and using ndiswrapper worked perfectly :P
<jeff_> h3sp4wn: it lists a few directories
<h3sp4wn> jeff_: that lists all the files installed by kdebase
<DeadS0ul> haha
<DeadS0ul> what wifi cards work in linux atm?
<h3sp4wn> atheros (best)
<h3sp4wn> intel / ralink
<foodcoman> DeadS0ul: The Intel in my Thinkpad R52 is working nicely!  =D
<robin_> DeadS0ul: I hope I can use my broadcom with the experimental drivers, otherwise I have to use ndiswrapper again, and stick to the windows driver, which works perfect though.
<Firetech> hmm... dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper wants to remove an awfull lot of packages, not just all of KDE, but also gnome stuff like gedit etc, mozilla-broswer and nvidia-settings (and a lot more)... is this normal?
<Firetech> 1618 upgraded, 231 newly installed, 529 to remove and 12 not upgraded.
<foodcoman> Native support for the Intel 2200BG in the base install.
<DeadS0ul> yah I got the intell 2100 working on my laptop
<foodcoman> Wow 1084 nicks in ubuntu.  Sheesh.
<Hobbsee> foodcoman: yeah, wow :P
<Hobbsee> that's bigger then #gentoo or #debian
<Hobbsee> thank goodness for a lack of spammers though!
<aeon17x> is that the new record?
<foodcoman> http://distrowatch.org   Check out the hit rates at the right.  Popularity.
<Hobbsee> i'd beleive so
<aseigo_lsb> foodcoman: those stats are more than a little skewed
<foodcoman> Its not Linux popularity.  Its hit rates on that web site per link of distro.
<jeekl> How do I specify qtdir when running configre? --qtdir=/usr/share/qt4 right?
<chavo> jeekl, ./configure --help
<foodcoman> aseigo_lsb: I just assume alot of people are seeing what the Ubuntu buzz is all about.
<robin_> To use WPA encryption, I'm still forced to use the wpasupplicant scripts ?
<jeekl> chavo: Yes, thats what I did. And I did it rihgt. Where does kubuntu install qt 4?
<robin_> the GUI still only offers WEP input box.
<Hobbsee> robin_: install knetworkmanager
<robin_> Hobbsee: looks cool, gonna try it out, why isn't installed by default ?
<jorgp> on distrowatch.org, why is kubuntu so low
<Hobbsee> robin_: i dont know...
<Hobbsee> jorgp: less kubuntu users than ubuntu ones
<jeekl> chavo: This is what I'm getting http://pastebin.com/751514
<h3sp4wn> robin_ : you can now configure wpa_supplicant from /etc/network/interfaces
<chavo> jeekl, did you  set $QTDIR
<jeekl> chavo: No, do I need to whenusing qtdir?
<h3sp4wn> robin_: /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes (is pretty easy to understand)
<Hobbsee> h3sp4wn: you can do it from knetworkmanager too :P
<h3sp4wn> Hobbsee: If you want your connection to go down all the time (at least on ralink and atheros) :D
<Hobbsee> h3sp4wn: ah okay - i dont have those cards
<_john> hello everyone
<Phleagor> hi
<Hobbsee> hi
<_john> i am new to kubuntu....and i would like to ask a few questions
<Hobbsee> !+ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jeekl> chavo: I've set $QTDIR=/usr/share/qt4 but still getting the same result.
<_john> ok....i have avi files that i want to burn to player on my dvd player connected to my tv....i tried installing tovid + tovid-gui...but the gui part won't install
<dontm> is there any way to upgrade to dapper from breezy w/o reinstalling?
<_john> is there another program to convert avi files besides tovid
<Phleagor> yes dontm
<Phleagor> update your sources.list
<Phleagor> and then
<Phleagor> #apt-get update
<Phleagor> # apt-get dist-upgrade
<Phleagor> i'm doin it at the moment
<Phleagor> it is installing the packages
<oates> and then reinstall kde, right?
<Phleagor> i think it installs automatically
<oates> i did a dist-upgrade and it removed all kde packages
<Jacci> Is it possible to install kubuntu on a separate physical drive so that the windows disks would remain inaccessible from linux?
<Phleagor> then do "apt-get insyall kubuntu-desktop" as root
<oates> or rather, is in the process of doing so :)
<oates> yeah
<dontm> Phleagor: is there a website detailing all those steps?
<Phleagor> yes
<Phleagor> mom
<_john> another thing...i am used to debian proper....i want to upgrade my kernel.....can you apt-get linux-imge and install a new kernel
<armedking>  Is there a way to look for unused installed packages and remove them. ie. when installing something it installes deps but when removing the main package the dependancys remain
<dontm> mom?
<robin__> cool, the broadcom drivers rocks :) it even find more wifi networks than the windows driver :D
<h3sp4wn> dontm: sudo sed -ie "s/breezy/dapper/" sources.list && grep -v '^#' /etc/apt/sources.list (should all say dapper) then sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Phleagor> mom = one moment, please :)
<gil> ok am back now...
<gil> i have a toshiba m40x....i cant for the life of me get the Card reader to pick up an inserted card
<Phleagor> dontm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<robin__> and knetwork manager works great, although it complains the network has been disconnected, while it is still active and working ;)
<armedking> Anyone?
<Phleagor> i will restart now
<Phleagor> brb
<Hobbsee> armedking: in aptitude somehwo
<dontm> Phleagor: ty exactly what i was looking for
<_john> does dapper have xorg 7.0
<Jacci> How can you "disable" the windows disks from linux?
<armedking> Hobbsee: Well the questing it how realy. It doesnt have a function like that.
<Hobbsee> armedking: i think it happens when you sudo aptitude remove apackage, and it gets rid of unneeded ones a swell
* Hobbsee doesnt remember.
<jorgp> _john: yes
<Firetech> is it normal that all of KDE gets uninstalled on upgrade to dapper? (im using the official 3.5.2 packages for breezy)
<Hobbsee> Firetech: so it seems
<Phleagor> re
<Phleagor> it works
<Phleagor> i have dapper :D
<Phleagor> *dance*
<_john> rats then i can't upgrade to dapper .... pout
<Hobbsee> Phleagor: yay!  did you dist-upgrade?
<Phleagor> yes
<Phleagor> click the link i postet above
<Firetech> Hobbsee: it it normal that a lot of other packages like gedit and mozilla-browser gets removed too?
<Phleagor> there is the description how it works
<dr_willis> they get removed then reinstalled i think.
* Hobbsee does not know - seeing as most kubuntu people dont have gedit
<Hobbsee> dr_willis: a FYI - if you've already got an earlier version of dapper, you dont have to reinstall now that the release is out - it's fine to upgrade
<Phleagor> hmm...the plastik theme looks a bit different
<dr_willis> Hobbsee:  ive been upgrading for the last 2 months. :P
<Firetech> I have kde (used), gnome (unused) and xfce (unused) installed, don't reawlly know why...
<nico8481> hello
<dr_willis> Moo
<dontm> Phleagor: why not just use the "update-manager" approach?
<Hobbsee> night all.
<Phleagor> i don't know it, dontm
<Phleagor> so i just replaced the sources.list
<Phleagor> i think it's easier
<Phleagor> and i know what i have done
<jarlath> Whats on the DVD version of kubuntu that isnt on the CD?
<Hobbsee> jarlath: all of main, i believe
<jarlath> Hobbsee, thanks.
<dontm> Phleagor: so basically it's just a matter of replacing breezy w/ dapper in the source list, updating the headers, and then issuing dist-upgrade?
<Hobbsee> dontm: yep
<Phleagor> yes
<dontm> ok i guess i will HAVE to do it manually being that the url in the wiki is down
<dontm> =-(
<dontm> paste.ubuntu-nl.org:6666 is down
<Hobbsee> dontm: use pastebin.com
<dontm> that is where the updated source list resides according to the wiki
<dontm> ?
<dontm> Hobbsee: what do u mean?
<Hobbsee> dontm: as paste.ubuntu-nl.org is down, use another pastebin service..
<caribou7> Okay, can anyone tell me how to install Krusader
<Hobbsee> !krusader
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get install krusader?
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install krusader
<dr_willis> :P
<caribou7> Thanks
<dontm> Hobbsee: ok so pastebin.com:6666 will also contain the updated source list?
<nomad411> had never heard of Krusader before, how would that be better than splitting a view in Konqueror?
<nomad411> !krusader
<ubotu> nomad411: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hobbsee> dontm: i doubt it
<Kronoz> nomad411, krusader has more file operation options i think
<nomad411> ahh
<nomad411> will look at it
<h3sp4wn> dontm: have a look at http://www.dirtytechno.org/linux/sources.list and I know its working
<dontm> h3sp4wn: thank you very much yet again
<caribou7> I got Couldn't find package krusader
<dontm> h3sp4wn: i am assuming i can safely change gb to us?
<DrCurl> hello
<h3sp4wn> dontm: yes
<DrCurl> Will networkmanager integrate well with xubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> dontm: It presumes that both archives are working correctly at the moment
<h3sp4wn> DrCurl: #xubuntu may know
<DrCurl> ha sorry
<DrCurl> wrong chanel :(
* foodcoman wants some of h3sp4wn's linux brain power.  I need it.   =D
<dontm> kk pkgs are downloading now thank you all for ur help
<dontm> so after dist-upgrade finishes
<dontm> i should reinstall/update the kubuntu-desktop pkg right?
<h3sp4wn> dontm: yes
<dontm> and then that's it right?
<h3sp4wn> dontm: That is listed as a bug on the kubuntu page I think
<dontm> oh damn
<h3sp4wn> dontm: Its not a problem though just put it back sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<dontm> right yeah just saw that on the wiki cool thanks
<r0xz> the language of ktorrent svn in dapper changed recently. Is it possible to change it back?
<h3sp4wn> dontm: Are you using ndiswrapper or any strange wireless stuff ?
<dontm> h3sp4wn: seriously thanks for all ur help.  im gonna go get rdy for work now while all this ish downloads bbl
<dontm> h3sp4wn: nah this is all for fun in vmware
<csko> how can i install dapper using expert mode?
<dontm> h3sp4wn: actually i was thinking of getting a laptop soon and throwing kubu on it.  any recos?  tuxmobil is good but a lil outdated =-/
<caribou7> Well I'm unimpressed with Kubuntu so far... first thing I try to install (besides Firefox) turning out to be major problem - I found instructions at http://www.elijahlofgren.com/ubuntu/breezy/ (under Build a stable Krusader) but it doesn't work
<dontm> caribou7: that doesnt mean u should be unimpressed w/ the entire distro cuz ONE pkg gives u problems =-)
<Phleagor> hmm...sound is very silent now
<Phleagor> mixers are all at the top
<caribou7> Well, except this is the equivalent of the one program I use the most under Windows.
<dr_willis>  apt-cache search krusader
<dr_willis> krusader - Twin-panel (commander-style) File Manager for KDE
<chavo> kruasder is in universe
<davidhouse> hi guys. just upgrade to dapper. everything seems to be hanging together, but irssi segfaults.
<caribou7> That doesn't maen anything to me, I'm new at this
<chavo> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<dr_willis> I would NOT trust that http://www.elijahlofgren.com/ubuntu/breezy/ site.. for several reasons.. one its for breezy. ;p we are now using dapper.
<caribou7> Oh
<dr_willis> secondly it reccomends to use automatix.
<caribou7> That's how little I know
<dr_willis> which is 'bad' :)
<caribou7> That's not a good idea?
<caribou7> I had heard that was a good thing to install
<dr_willis> its a VERY VERY VERY bad thing to use
<caribou7> I had heard you need to use that to get certain types of media to play.
<dr_willis> if you must use a helper-script try that  easyubuntu one. (i think)
<dr_willis> you dont have to use automatix. it can all be done safer manually
<dr_willis> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> rumour has it, easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<dr_willis> java - is now in the repos.. and is trivial to install. :P
<dr_willis> so even thats a little out of date
<caribou7> Okay
<dr_willis> best solution - learn how/why to install the stuff you need yourself. normally its a look up on the wiki page.. a little reading and a cut/paste to the console. :P
<caribou7> What wiki page?  I JUST put this up this morning.
<dr_willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<caribou7> Don't assume I know ANYTHING other than how to get around in Windows.  :-)
<dr_willis> then you should spend a few hrs reading that wiki, and several linux tutorials.
<dr_willis> and not say how 'unimpressed' you are about things till you have enough experience to give a educated oponion. :)
<SkrotFFS> Hi. Using konqueror and having kmplayer installed should make kmplayer embedd in konqueror when visiting sites such as apple.com/trailers right?
<dr_willis> theres also a great many other 2 pane file managers other then Krusader. I perfer 'mc'
<caribou7> Reason I am unimpressed is because I was told that this was the Linux for Windows users - it isn't as easy as Windows!
<Phleagor> oh yes it is
<caribou7> mc - command not found
<dr_willis> linux tip #1 - 'think'
<dr_willis> if its not there - install it. :P
<nzt> hello
<h3sp4wn> caribou7: Doing some things on windows is non trivial (using the iis object for example)
<caribou7> Well, can you tell me how to install Krusader?  Found this wiki page, no installation instructions there:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportKrusader?highlight=%28Krusader%29
<caribou7> I don't do that on Windows
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install krusader
<caribou7> I would not even know what the iis option is.
<dr_willis> is what i used.
<dr_willis> you are makign it way tooo hard. :P
<dr_willis> !info krusader
<ubotu> krusader: (Twin-panel (commander-style) File Manager for KDE), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1.60.0-1ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1937 kB, Installed size: 5276 kB
<DaveQB> After upgrading to Dapper, anyone have trouble with Nvidia module ?
<foodcoman> caribou7: Its in the package manager.  Just have to add the Icon to kmenu
<caribou7> it says "couldn't find package krusader"
<caribou7> Please explain
<mezz> have you enabled the universe repositary?
<foodcoman> caribou7: You probably havent enabled the other repositories.
<caribou7> How do I do that?
<DaveQB> and ran and update
<dr_willis> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<mezz> once you have done that installing stuff will be really easy :)
<dr_willis> a few clicks in the package manager. is one way.   i do it  so automatically.
<foodcoman> caribou7: You can do this in adept package manager under system.
<dr_willis> but that stuff is considered less 'stable' i guess you can sao. so its not the default.
<foodcoman> caribou7: its a menu option.
<Kronoz> how are people finding kubuntu dapper?
<dr_willis> actually dont the 'add/remove' programs entry auto-ask to enable them?
<foodcoman> Kronoz: I like it better than my Breezy installs.
<nzt> hmmm i've got a little trouble on da Kubujtu dapper  if in can ?
<Kronoz> nzt, jsut ask your question
<caribou7> Okay, give me a minute to digest that, I'm looking at the page now
<foodcoman> caribou7: Open Kmenu/system/adept.... then go to the Adept menu, then manage repositories.  Then you can enable the ones not enabled
<dr_willis> caribou7:  look in the kde menus 'add/remove programs' i THought it asked if i wanted to enable those extra repos. as well.
<dr_willis> but thats one of the first things i do on a clean install. :P so not sure.
<mezz> Kronoz: I really like it, occasionally has a really annoying crash when shutting down, but other than its great
<nzt> i've only the defauts one
<foodcoman> dr_willis: Sorry for butting in.  I will hold.  Sorry
<dr_willis> foodcoman:  can you confirm that it did do that for you? I cant rember for sure if it did ask.
<dr_willis> foodcoman:  it may of been the gnome add/remove program that did it :P
<dr_willis> hmm adept looks updates since last i used it. :P
<foodcoman> dr_willis: I manaully enabled mine in Adept.
<foodcoman> dr_willis: I am running add/remove now.
<dr_willis> foodcoman:  yea. :P i  just seem to recall that on an install i ran ad/remove first to see what it did. and it may of asked to set up the repos. since they were not set up.
<foodcoman> dr_willis: Unless checking the Unsupported/proprietary check boxes on the top right does this, then I would say no.
<caribou7> Okay, I went to that Wiki page and I found adept but when I click on "Adept" it does not show what the wiki page shows, only the "Quit" option shows.
<dr_willis> caribou7:  try the "add/remove programs" entry in the menus and  see if you can install krusader that way  (its all just different front ends to the same tools)
<caribou7> Oh... you have to do sudo adept
<caribou7> no I tried that already.
<dr_willis> that wiki page is showing the gnome tools/screen shots.
<caribou7> Shows KDE near the bottom
<dr_willis> there it is. :P lol
<nzt> have any solution for my noob trouble on dapper please
<dr_willis> looks like thats the old adept. :P
<mezz> nzt: whats the problem?
<foodcoman> nzt:Lost of practice, and reading will fix any noob troubles.   =D
* dr_willis wonders what the 'show unsupported' and "priparty' check box's do :P 
<dr_willis> check them and search for krusader
<nzt> i've take dapper but when i've dowload skins et sudo cp them don't working
<dr_willis> yep.. check 'unsupported' and krusader shows up. :P
<nzt> one hour i try and read :)
<|ikaros|> is there a java repository for dapper drake? (with j2sdk)
<foodcoman> dr_willis: I checked those, and then searched for 'krus' and krusader showed, but I have already enabled my repose in Adept under the system menu.
<dr_willis> foodcoman:  yea.. thats a nice little way of them  doing it.. but its a little 'vague' on how it works with the other repos.
<mezz> nzt: I don't understand.
<nzt> i've got only this on Amsn cos' my wife want it all of the others cp works
<foodcoman> dr_willis: Yeah who know exactly what repos, backports I suppose and ...........
<nzt> ON a kubuntu dapper put amsn dowload skins but its impossible to paste them and use
<nzt> the sudo cp doesn't work on other log
<jorgp> do the packages in kubuntu.org have mp3 support enabled?
<davidhouse> what do the first two characters of each line mean in dpkg -l? i can't find the information in the manpage for some reason
<visik7> jorgp: what do you mena mp3 support ?
<ubuntu> anybody here using xubuntu live cd?
<visik7> davidhouse: status and marked
<foodcoman> jorgp: I installed xmms alone and streamed from shoutcast.com
<jorgp> visik7: like amarok 1.4, will it play mp3 files
<visik7> explained on the top
<visik7> amarok 1.4 has a separe repo
<visik7> and by the way amarok relay on xine
<mezz> nzt: I think I understand, so you have installed new amsn skins but can't work out how to use them?
<visik7> so if you have xine mp3 support you can play mp3
<robin__> how can i play mp3 files with amarok ?
<robin__> I need some package with the mp3 codec ?
<visik7> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<nzt> the dl skins cannot be cp to the good directory /usr/amsn/skins
<davidhouse> ah, i see. thanks visik7.
<robin__> thx
<visik7> !tell robin_ about restricted
<mindfocus> I have a really basic question. How do you change the resolution of the verbose startup? I would like to configure it to where the initial verbose output is displayed at 1024X768.
<ng_> just install libxine-extracodecs to play mp3
<nzt> all others programmes skins in usr are cp with sudo but not for amsn
<visik7> mindfocus: vga=791
<SkrotFFS> visik7: Will that remove the graphical booter?
<dr_willis> mindfocus:  thats a kernel/boot option that you would set in the grub's config file. Not sure if tehres a nice gui to do it.
<visik7> SkrotFFS: to remove graphical boot loader you need to remove splash from the line of the kernel in menu.lst
<mezz> ntz: are you getting an error message when you try to copy them?
<SkrotFFS> visik7: I want higher resolution on boot and a graphical splash. Will the play nice with eachother?
<gurumeditationer> <stupid question>The 6.06 "desktop" live image that can install to HD, is the result of that installation equivalent to what happens with the "install" image of 5.10</stupid question>
<mindfocus> Alright cool. Thanks.
<dr_willis> ## e.g. defoptions=vga=791 resume=/dev/hda5
<dr_willis> # defoptions=quiet splash
<robin_> !tell robin_ about restricted
<Big_T> hi
<macd> kubuntu.org down or just dead slow?
<SkrotFFS> macd: Just dead slow
<altprsona> if my actions are going acording to plan, then iv just redid my video driver.. and now would like to do nvidia-config but that dosnt work im on kubuntu 5.1
<TuxTech> can someone help me with a Xubuntu question?
<tRSS> where can I get the latest sources.list, so that I can upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<macd> SkrotFFS: yeah it just started to load....
<foodcoman> Easyubuntu work in Kubuntu with no hitches?
<macd> tRSS: http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Big_T> got an installation problem, please read the post and help, if you can: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1076892#post1076892
<visik7> dr_willis: the right way to do it is :
<visik7> dr_willis: edit the line 66 (or near by)
<visik7> dr_willis: it starts with # kopt=
<dr_willis> yea. im just now realizing how Well done the update-grub 'system' they are using is.
<ccc_> gurumeditationer: yes. i.e. both live and install on one disc.
<visik7> dracflamloc:  mine is # kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro vga=791
<visik7> ops
<visik7> dr_willis:
<gurumeditationer> thanks, ccc_
<visik7> dr_willis: and then update-grub
<visik7> ok you know what to do
<gurumeditationer> One last question: is the "alternative" image basically the same as 5.10 install?
<dr_willis> visik7:  i think the defoptions is better.  since it dont add the extra to the 'rescue' entry.
<ccc_> gurumeditationer: read here: http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/dapper/
<dr_willis> but it depends on teh exact option and what you are doing i guess
<visik7> dr_willis: depend
<robin_> visik7: well the page you gave me, sais I have to install libxine-extracodecs
<robin_> visik7: but the package is not in the repositories
<robin_> visik7: I have universe enabled.
<visik7> !tell robin_  about multiverse
<Blippe> after logging in kde the screenresolution changes to something screwey, how do i remove that?
<gurumeditationer> sorry to spam the room with dumb questions, ccc_, but someone told me that the live installation didn't install the same stuff as a "proper" install and I couldn't google anything specific.
<robin_> visik7: sorry, but thank you :)
<dr_willis> gurumeditationer:  ive not heard of any differaance with the ubuntu live/installers.
<dr_willis> now some other live disrto/cds do have differances
<gurumeditationer> Yeah I'm thinking the guy was full of shit
<dr_willis> live cd's are often smaller and have less things on them when isntalled to hd.
<Blippe> gurumeditationer, the desktop cd (what used to be the live) is the "proper" cd!
<dr_willis> Blippe:  yea - ive noticed that as well. :P
<dr_willis> the live-installer is now the default installer.
<gurumeditationer> Cool, thanks for clearing that up for me.
<TuxTech> anybody having a problem shutting down while using Kubuntu, or Xubuntu live cd (no install) :??
<altprsona> kubuntu 5.1 cant get nvidia-config = command not found. where do i start fixing that?
<foodcoman> TuxTech: The only problem I had with Live, is locking the screen and not knowing the password.
<davidhouse> hi guys. just installed dapper, emacs isn't working. starting it from the terminal gives the error "No fonts match `MonospaceXcursor.theme: kubuntu'".
<davidhouse> any ideas?
<foodcoman> TuxTech: Other than that it has been completely solid.
<poing_> Hi there, I have been upgrading from breezy to dapper. How do I check it really worked?
<nzt> will search by myself see U enjoy on da new rc
<TuxTech> thanks food...xubuntu mainly....locks up during shutdown....although i have to add that this was a beta version i was trying...still at work and hve not tried 6.06 final...ty
<foodcoman> TuxTech: havent load xub.... yet....Sorry
<TuxTech> says "system will now halt" stays there and wont shut down
<TuxTech> np food...thx :)
<gurumeditationer> I can't download the .torrent files from www.kubuntu.org from UK, europe or US, is there a mirror?
<mikedep333> hey guys, I installed ubuntu dapper and then installed kubutu-desktop
<mikedep333> but my volume control (a simple knob on a ps/2 keyboard) doesn't work in KDE
<mikedep333> it does in gnome
<mikedep333> any advice?
<dontm> h3sp4wn: are you a ubuntu developer?
<dontm> er AN ubuntu developer heh
<dontm> according to !ask u should always use proper grammar when asking a question
<seth> mikedep333, SystemSettings > Regional & Accessibility > Keyboard Layout
<seth> mikedep333, if your model is there, you can select it and things will work. Otherwise you'd need to do it manually
<davidhouse> dontm: fwiw, it's "a ubuntu developer". the reason is that you pronounce it you-buntu, so it doesn't begin with a vowel _sound_.
<Bazzi> isnt it pronounced ubuntu not you-buntu?
<Bazzi> I dont recall Africans to have a you-u
<mikedep333> awesome, it is there (HP SK-2505 internet keyboard)
<mikedep333> seth: thanks alot
<dontm> davidhouse: no, it's the fact that it precedes a vowel, not necessarily a vowel sound
<mikedep333> (and the volume works)
<davidhouse> hmm... i suppose you could pronounce it that way. never though about that.
<sampan> does anyone know if i apt-upgrade from breezy to dapper if SKIM will be installed automatically? (it is not presently installed with breezy)
<dontm> davidhouse: consult Chicago Manual of Style via google
<davidhouse> dontm, i don't think it is. for example, you say "half an hour", even though that doesn't begin with a vowel.
<seth> mikedep333, cheers
<seth> sampan, SKIM is a part of kubuntu-desktop
<Flosoft> is kubuntu.org down?
<seth> sampan, as long as you have kubuntu-desktop installed (which you should for a proper dist-upgrade), you'll get SKIM
<sampan> seth, so the upgrade will automatically add it, then?!
<sampan> thanks :D  that's exactly what i wanted to hear!
<seth> Flosoft, just very slow. It's being hammered due to release :)
<Flosoft> ok
<dontm> are you an ubuntu developer? is correct either way
<dontm> even if it was by sound heh
<dontm> so if it is by sound
<sampan> errr, i should have said your name in that -- thanks seth!  that's what i wanted to hear
<seth> dontm, I always pronounce it oo-boon-too anyways ;)
<dontm> it's still "an ubuntu..."
<klerfayt> http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/9812/snapshot25do.png - sun java installation is stuck; any ideas?
<seth> sampan, no worires
<seth> worries
<dontm> no matter what, it's "an ubuntu" heh
<seth> klerfayt, it requires you to hit the OK button
<seth> klerfayt, you can see it there in your screenshot
<klerfayt> seth: I hit "enter" and nothing happens
<Seantater_> anyone here doing a dist-upgrade?
<seth> klerfayt, you might try using Tab to select it
<dontm> according to chicago manual of style, in formal writing it's by letter, in informal speech it's by sound
<dontm> however, most modern writing manuals have transitioned to "all by sound"
<klerfayt> seth: still nothing
<seth> Grammar police... #kubuntu-offtopic, please ;)
<davidhouse> dontm, where does the CMS say that?
<dontm> davidhouse: i am consulting my brother who hold a degree in English =-p
<dontm> he is quoting the CMS
<dontm> er holds a degree rather heh
<dontm> we are looking the heath handbook now, please hold
<Bazzi> dude, relax ;)
<davidhouse> dontm, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A%2C_an#An
<Bazzi> it's not that English grammar is valued a lot anyway ;)
<davidhouse> wikipedia > CMS for being current.
<paperangel> i need some help
<seth> hang on klerfayt, let me check with the guy who wrote Adept
<paperangel> how do i install a Verizon PC5740
<klerfayt> seth: too late I quitted adept
<seth> klerfayt, ok
<seth> install java via CLI
<seth> then resume Adept
<dontm> davidhouse: i take it u dont read digg.com
<seth> imo
<davidhouse> dontm, no, why?
<h3sp4wn> dontm: Not a ubuntu developer (Just used linux for quite a long time only been using debian based stuff for maybe six months)
<seth> dontm, davidhouse... please take the grammar discussion to #kubuntu-offtopic -- thank you
<dontm> davidhouse: just yesterday there was an aritcle about a judge who used wiki as a source in the apple case and said and i quote "this is a practice that earns students across the nation a F"
<dontm> heh
<klerfayt> seth:  Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<seth> klerfayt, an adept process is probably still running
<seth> klerfayt, sudo killall adept-updater
<sorush20> hi guys
<johannes> What can I do about the error "C compiler cannot create executables"?
<klerfayt> seth: hmm sudo apt-get update gives me: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<seth> klerfayt, yep
<seth> klerfayt, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jarlath> Is it possible to install a deb without messing without sources?
<davidhouse> dontm, well, i just think you'd sound very odd indeed saying "an United", etc. anyway, this is OT as seth pointed out. </rant> :)
<seth> thanks ;)
<seth> any day but release day
<seth> hehe
<dontm> davidhouse: dont piss off the ops, either PM me or join #kubuntu-offtopic
<dr_willis> jarlath: sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb    (IF you got all teh dependencies  set up)
<jarlath> Thanks dr_willis
<dontm> davidhouse: check ur msgs, i sent you what scott foresman says (both right)
<sorush20> hi guys according to my adept there are 1700 packages that need to upgrade.. is there any way that I can get adept to upgrade 10 at a time to avoid corruption and errors.. becuase this have happend to me before?
<robin_> is kubuntu more popular than ubuntu, or does ubuntu have bigger servers running their site :)
<davidhouse> dontm, check your own.
<dontm> davidhouse: heh ok yeah this is stupid
<dontm> lol
<davidhouse> hehe
<dontm> man this dapper upgrade is taking forever
<dr_willis> robin_ they are basicially identical. :P just flipsides of the same coin. I normally install ubuntu, then install kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop first thing
<dontm> hopefully that's a good thing
<dontm> im getting 200KBps too
<Sweet_kate> hey guys can i gently suggest me a shoutcast radio winamp-like player?
* davidhouse just finished his dapper upgrade. everything worked apart from emacs
<evil-doer> ive got about 5 mins to go
<davidhouse> starting it from the terminal gives the error "No fonts match `MonospaceXcursor.theme: kubuntu'".
<dontm> davidhouse: did u run install kubuntu-desktop after dist-upgrade?
<dontm> davidhouse: and no X server problems?
<davidhouse> no X server problems.
<dontm> very cool
<dontm> ok well ill have to finish this after work, im late now, wow im a nerd lol
<dontm> see ya all
<robin_> dr_willis: I meant the internet server :), kubuntu.org is slower than ubuntu.org :D
<dontm> being late for work cuz of dapper wow lol
<dr_willis> robin_ ahh. :P never noticed.
<mikedep333> using ubuntu dapper and running kde, is there a KDE way to install debs by selecting them in konqueror?
<sorush20> does a desktop computer need acpic?
<nico8481> is it possible to export you kmail mailbox to some file for further importation (after system reinstallation for example)?
<mikedep333> I know about using gdebi-gtk to open them
<robin_> anyone already running amarok 1.4 on dapper ?
<jrk29> Did someone stop being able to see videos with w32 codecs with xine in dapper?
<tsdgeos> me
<jrk29> Or was it only me? :-)
<pipitas> Kubuntu suxxx when it comes to printing... Someon totally managed to spoil it altogether when it comes to using the new CUPS-1.2.0 features. It doesnt even print to a CUPS-1.1.x server that shares its printers!!! (I assume Kubuntu inherited most of the suckiness from Ubuntu or even Debian default configs, but for users this still sucks heavily...)   :-|
<Hard_Wired> Does anyone know where to download print drivers from for unlisted models?
<Seantater_> Hard_Wired: nope-- I'm not sure you can
<pppoe_dude> Hard_Wired: what kind of printer?
<Flosoft> Riddell: Can you check your PM?
<klerfayt> guess I was wrong that I need "java sun" to get google video play in konqueror (make the black arrow in controls to show video zoom levels)
<davidhouse> anyone got any ideas about my emacs problem?
<seth> klerfayt, nope, that's Flash
<davidhouse> starting it from the terminal gives the error "No fonts match `MonospaceXcursor.theme: kubuntu'".
<seth> davidhouse, uh oh, 'tis a bug. Let me track down where to change that
<seth> there should be a new line between Monospace and Xcursor.theme
<davidhouse> aha
<klerfayt> seth: I got flash installed manually and videos play, but that "black arrow" in video contols doesn't show me the list of zoom levels
<davidhouse> seth, occurs with both the emacs21 and emacs21-gtk-snapshot packages. doesn't occur with the emacs-nox ones though.
<macd> is there any reason kcontrol and KDE system settings would not show the same settings...
<Flosoft> can someone add my mirror to the Kubuntu Website? I updated the files in a sec..
<seth> Flosoft, what's the deb URL?
<Flosoft> seth: Are you an Kubuntu Admin?
<Flosoft> normally I submit the info to ridell no?
<seth> Flosoft, yeah, Riddell would be fine
<bachstudies> dapper rocks!
<Flosoft> but he isn't here here ?
<Flosoft> he doesn't awnser
<brandon_> Riddell's got kde 3.5.3 out today it seems
<evil-doer> its all upgraded and seems to have booted fine
<evil-doer> why cant suse be this easy
<davidhouse> evil-doer: +1 on that. :)
<Phleagor> suse sucks
<evil-doer> i have suse on my laptop and i havent tried upgrading yet because theres about 1000 items its complaining about
<evil-doer> youd think 10.0 to 10.1 wouldnt be such a hassle
<evil-doer> and i hardly installed that much on top of default :|
<Phleagor> evil-doer: please don't do it
<Phleagor> nothing will work after the update
<evil-doer> seriously?
<Kronoz> evil-doer, 10.1 is very different
<Phleagor> i had 8.2 as my first distri
<evil-doer> sigh
<Phleagor> and i updated it
<Phleagor> nothing worked
<Phleagor> i reinstalled it
<Phleagor> and updated again
<Phleagor> nothing worked
<Phleagor> ...
<andreasc89> dapper drake is out
<Kronoz> it wants to have a seperate /home + new package manager rug/zmd thing + more gnome orientated
<dergringo> how do I activate 3d acceleration? I got an ati mobility radeon m300.
<evil-doer> i wanna put kubuntu on my laptop now. but im not sure how id do that. its dual booting windows/suse at the moment
<davidhouse> evil-doer: remove the suse partition. :)
<thompa> you will have to shrink the windows partition, or install on  suse
<evil-doer> what about the boot loader etc
<h3sp4wn> evil-doer: Just remove the windows partition suse will be fine
<sampan> are the servers being hammered by people downloading/upgrading?  kinda wanting to upgrade, but don't want the download to take 4 days if the servers are being beaten into submission ;)
<seth> sampan, I got 180KB doing the KDE 3.5.2 -> 3.5.3 dance
<thompa> sampan: mines downlaoding fine
<thompa> sampan:http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/dapper/kubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<thompa> 23 minutes for complete download
<sampan> thanks seth and thompa :)  might have to take the plunge with the dist-upgrade thing instead of the iso
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody can tell me a stopper program?
<MetaMorfoziS> simple start stop that i need
<thompa> the distrowatch links are too slow right now
<seth> MetaMorfoziS, what are you wanting to stop?
<seth> MetaMorfoziS, you want to shutdown the computer?
<MetaMorfoziS> nono
<MetaMorfoziS> simple start stop
<MetaMorfoziS> stopwatch
<MetaMorfoziS> not kshutdown
<seth> oh
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<seth> stopwatch
<seth> :)
<MetaMorfoziS> in#ubuntu sb advised teatimer
<MetaMorfoziS> i find it... but if you can better
<MetaMorfoziS> ...
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<Kronoz> sleep 30; echo 30 seconds! :p
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<MetaMorfoziS> put a turtle in the window for a half hour, and when you get it back it's usually 30minutes!:D
<pipitas> Riddell: ping
<Kronoz> MetaMorfoziS, :| lol
<seth> KArm, maybe, MetaMorfoziS ? but if you want simple simple, teatimer is probably it
<foodcoman> Kronoz: will be your stopwatch.
<pipitas> Riddell: Who's the CUPS packager for K/Ubuntu? Is s/he here?
* foodcoman thinks kronoz sounds alot like chronograph.  =)
<Kronoz> foodcoman, whats thay?
<Kronoz> s/thay/that
<chakie> a watch...
<foodcoman> Kronoz: MetaMorfoziS looking for stopwatch.  You nick sounds like Chronos almost.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chronos
<Flosoft> hey ... who has access to update the Kubuntu Website? Can you PM me please? I got parts of my mirrors setup
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<Kronoz> foodcoman, oh i see lol
<foodcoman> Kronoz: Sorry, I am wired abit different than most.
<thompa> lame ubuntu review on tux machines
<thompa> the guys got like 30 hdas he has mounted, totally un-user-normal
<foodcoman> http://unapark6.com/?p=1235
<saj> hi guys, gow do i get KDE on my gnome dapper?
<Flosoft> Riddell: are you there?
<jpatrick> Flosoft: i think he's gone to the pub
<macd> saj, 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-dekstop'
<Flosoft> ok ..
<macd> yes today is a day to celelbrate :)
<Flosoft> jpatrick: Do you have access to the Kubuntu Website?
<Flosoft> to add mirrors?
<jpatrick> No
<Flosoft> damn
<Flosoft> who else has?
<jpatrick> afaik him
<Flosoft> no one else?
<jpatrick> Not that I know of
<saj> macd: thnx buddy
<jpatrick> Flosoft: site times-out :(
<macd> saj: it will take a while so grab a beer and wait :)
<robin_> f
<robin_> test
<macd> jpatrick: oh yeah servers getting hammered
<saj> macd: :( what will it update? will it just install KDE or does it install any thing else aswell?
<macd> it will install the kubuntu desktop, meaning kde and all of its programs.
<soon> Hi there folks ... Im having trouble with Nvidia drivers .. anyone care to help out? ... I've adept-installed: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-10-amd64-generic.nividia-legacy and nvidia-glx-legacy and nvidia-settings and nvidia-kernel-common (I have a Nvidia Geforce 6600 card)
<saj> macd: kk thnx alot for the help, i gtg now much:D :P so ALLAH Hafiz (GOD TAKE CAE OF YOU)
<soon> Now when I try glxgears I get: Error: Could not open /dev/nvidiactl because the permissions are too resticitive.
<soon> (I can reboot and get X running though)
<yoba> hello
<dickhall_> anyone here use bzr-NG?
<yoba> no
<dickhall_> yoba: thanks for answering for the group ;)
<robotgeek> dickhall_: its very unlikely that anyone here will know about bazaar
<yoba> your welcome
<dickhall_> well, there's 272 people here, which is much more than #kubuntu-devel, and no one's answering over there
<JavaGeek> congratulations on Dapper release, btw
<dickhall_> and it's a kubuntu/kde project I'm asking about, so it seems on-topic
<robotgeek> dickhall_: yeah, its not offtopic, i'm just suggesting that it might be better to ask someone there :)
<dickhall_> I did ask someone there, and there's no response ;)
<DustyDingo> hi
<yoba> hi
<iNiku> whoa, the level of traffic in #ubuntu is giving me a headache
<JavaGeek> i avoid those channels like the plague :)
<macd> we should hope the traffic in #kubuntu should be so high.....
<JavaGeek> well, kubuntu doesn't require as much help as ubuntu
<NthDegree> lol
<macd> I woulndt say that, Id say is adoption rate isnt as high
<NthDegree> GNOME is easier than KDE, but KDE has more customisability
<laia> hi all
<macd> has anyone noticed that kcontrol and kde system settings dont show the same settings? as in mismatched settings.
<NthDegree> I use both ubuntu and kubuntu
<laia> i try to burning a cd on kubuntu on powerpc g3 new world and i dont get success
<JavaGeek> well, when I have a trouble with kubuntu, I usually check in Ubuntu's Forum first
<laia> anyone can help me now?
<NthDegree> laia: you using k3b as your software
<macd> laia: more information needed, as in what errors are you getting, and what are you using to burn with?
<JavaGeek> usually the problem is not kde/gnome related
<dickhall_> and what's your favourite colour?
<macd> kde bule of course :P
<macd> blue*
<NthDegree> laia: give us all the information relation to the problem
<NthDegree> in*
<jorgp> heh, that is normal traffic for #gentoo
<NthDegree> gentoo was well annoying
<dickhall_> with gentoo, you need the help ;)
<NthDegree> kde won't compile
<NthDegree> on gentoo lol
<macd> yes it was in thier stable repos :P
<NthDegree> X wouldn't work on FreeBSD
<JavaGeek> before kubuntu I was using gentoo on a celeron 600MHz laptop. upgrading anything took *days*
<jorgp> kde compiles fine for me on gentoo
<NthDegree> ubuntu and kubuntu have been the best OSes for me
<NthDegree> I even compile on them
<macd> well of course it compiles everything :P, and theres a argument to be said for that extra thousandth of a second improvement in speed
<macd> <sarcasm>
<laia> I have a scisi CDD 3600 and i start to use k3b. The errors are: the Burning Device is showed on k3b!
<dickhall_> gentoo was the first linux I dove into, and it was good, kinda forced me to learn a bunch of stuff
<laia> Sorry! The Device is NOT showed
<macd> laia: that doesnt sound like a(n) error that sounds like its informing you the burner was found...
<macd> ohh, heh
<NthDegree> laia: that means k3b probably hates your burner
<NthDegree> or you have no CD in it
<macd> laia, try this: alt+f2  then type  'kdesu k3b'
<macd> I bet k3b setup was never run...
<jorgp> the thing with gentoo is its high maintenance, (k)ubuntu is not
<JavaGeek> laia: what OS are you using on that powerpc?
<NthDegree> jorgp: nothing compared to OpenBSD
<laia> JavaGeek: Kubuntu
<jorgp> NthDegree: never run that distro, I've got freebsd running on a server though
<jorgp> but im getting ready to change it over to ubuntu
<NthDegree> jorgp: OpenBSD is great if you use packages
<NthDegree> but nothing else except the packages work
<NthDegree> most of the ports suck on amd64
<jorgp> i dont have an amd64 yet, so to date I have been spared all the amd64 pain
<NthDegree> jorgp: ubuntu amd64 is great
<gil> i have a toshiba m40x....i cant for the life of me get the Card reader to pick up an inserted card
<NthDegree> gentoo amd64 and openbsd amd64 suck ass
<gil> who can help with this
<NthDegree> i hope fedora amd64 works tho
<NthDegree> i need a high security linux to contain windows
<NthDegree> since I don't trust windows
<macd> NthDegree: might I recommnd solaris and utilizing solaris zones....
<h3sp4wn> NthDegree: Don't run it then
<jorgp> NthDegree: last fedora I used was fc2, which I dont care for rpm based distros, so I wont use them again
<macd> Solaris + Xen = sweetness
<h3sp4wn> You can use trusted solaris if you are really paranoid
<gil> has anyone gotten the 6in1 built in card reader to work in dapper?
<NthDegree> jorgp:  well fedora has excellent security, SElinux, PIE and RSBAC I think
<laia> macd: I start k3b with root, but the device donsent apear!
<macd> laia: have you ru k3b setup?
<NthDegree> gil:  I have a 9 in 1 and it works
<jorgp> NthDegree: so does ubuntu
<laia> macd: no! How I try this?
<macd> SElinux secure? hah! anything the NSA produced...
<gil> NthDegree:is it a built in laptop reader
<NthDegree> gil: mine is a built-in reader (not a laptop though)
<NthDegree> jorgp: does it? that's weird where is the SElinux settings etc.
<gil> NthDegree:how did you set it up
<JavaGeek> macd: as long as there's a source to it, i don't see why not
<NthDegree> gil:  I didn't it just works
<macd> JavaGeek: your going ot audit all that code :P
<gil> ol
<gil> *ok
<NthDegree> macd:  if there was a backdoor it would have been spotted
<macd> laia: its in one of k3b's menus,
<macd> NthDegree: I guess you dont remember the backdoor in the ATT C compiler that existed for 9 years :P
<JavaGeek> macd: sure, why not :)
<macd> just because its heavily used doesnt mena anyone actualy looks...
<laia> root@lbmsala4c:/home/laia# cdrecord -scanbus
<laia> Cdrecord-Clone 2.01.01a01 (powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Joerg Schilling
<laia> (...)
<laia> cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.12-10-powerpc
<laia> cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.
<JavaGeek> macd: i read somewhere why it was in NSA's best interest to be honest about these things
<laia> (...)
<laia> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<laia> cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'.
<laia> cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.
<laia> cdrecord:
<laia> cdrecord: For more information, install the cdrtools-doc
<laia> cdrecord: package and read /usr/share/doc/cdrecord/README.ATAPI.setup .
<laia> root@lbmsala4c:/home/laia#
<macd> I dont think anything honest is in the NSA's best intrest
<JavaGeek> macd: like, if someone *ever* found something hidden, it would discredit *all* of NSA's work
<JavaGeek> or something like that
<macd> JavaGeek: you think theyre concenred with that after the information they provided the govt with i Iraq?
<rdale> I've got stuck upgrading from breezy to dapper. I had to interrupt adept because I was using too much bandwidth at work, and when I restarted it later it seems to have screwed up my installation.
<macd> lol, if they dont care what people think about that, they surely dont care about some code...
<macd> but maybee this is best suited for #kubuntu-offtopic
<rdale> what commands do I have to give 'apt-get' to force it to upgrade my machine to dapper?
<macd> rdale: sudo update-manager -f works well.
<Snake[Away] > Wow 1000 people in #ubuntu
<Snake[Away] > crazy.
<rdale> ok, thanks I'll try that
<conn> hi, is it possible to rename partition numbers? e.g., rename hda7 to hda2 (providing hda2 doesn't already exist)?
<Snake> Happy dapper day all
<jorgp> conn: why?
<mrfishhat> happy dapper day snake
<Snake> :)
<mrfishhat> today i shall be burning install disks for a few hours
<mrfishhat> then an install party at the lug
<Snake> mrfishhat: I got shipits on the way, im gonna pass them out at the library
<conn> jorgp: because the livecd installer has renamed my partition from hda3 to hda4, 5, and 6 (from reinstalls)
<mrfishhat> i have shipits to
<mrfishhat> but the lug members wont wait
<Snake> hehe
* Snake isnt in a lug
<h3sp4wn> mrfishhat: Why not just mirror the archive and netboot all the installations
<mrfishhat> the shipits are for people at the mall
<mrfishhat> h3sp4wn: the lug meets at a pizza joint
<gilster> so anyone want to help me with built in card reader on a toshiba m40
<h3sp4wn> mrfishhat: And you don't have switches / wireless ?
<mrfishhat> h3sp4wn: true
<mrfishhat> h3sp4wn: but they prefer it this way
<gilster> please anyone....card reader setup? toshiba m40x
<mrfishhat> it doesnt just work?
<mrfishhat> my card reader works fine when you just plug it in
<dergringo> where do I find the package "gnome-window-decorator" ?
<SkrotFFS> dergringo: For Compiz/XGl?
<heinkel_111> hi! anybody knows where to find info about troubleshooting local printer? It is "stopped" and I have problem getting it to "start"
<SkrotFFS> In that case it's called "compiz-gnome"
<Hard_Wired> What does it mean when a USB pen drive is listed in lsusb but not mounted?
<dergringo> SkrotFFS: thank you. Do you know what compiz-"vanilla" is?
<laia> NthDegree: I guess that I found the problem! in my fstab, the burning device was: /dev/scd0 /media/crom1 ... If i try mount /media/cdrom1, I get a message: the device scd0 dosent exist
<Seantater_> Hard_Wired: that you need to mount it :-P
<SkrotFFS> dergringo: No idea
<Hard_Wired> Kubuntu automounts everything else
<laia> NthDegree: any clue?!
<Hard_Wired> and I've tried doing it through the FSTAb file but it didn't work
<Seantater_> Hard_Wired: Maybe it's been formatted ntfs or something
<Hard_Wired> I have no way of knowing
<Seantater_> Hard_Wired: what /dev is it?
<Hard_Wired> mark@ubuntu:~$ lsusb
<Hard_Wired> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 0781:1234 SanDisk Corp.
<Hard_Wired> I've tried mounting it on sda1 in FSTAB but it didn't see it
<Seantater_> Hard_Wired: okay -- try this: mkdir /media/penDrive ; mount -t auto /dev/sdd /media/penDrive
<Hard_Wired> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/penDrive': File exists
<Hard_Wired> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Hard_Wired> mark@ubuntu:~$
<uwo> hi all - does anyone know how i could get sys tray into 2 rows on normal size - have a feeling it was that way before upgrade to kde 3.5.3 (could be sth else, but it is this time) - it now goes into 2 rows only on large
<JavaGeek> pmount /dev/sd<whatever letter corresponds to the drive>1
<Hard_Wired> Error: device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<Seantater_> Hard_Wired: okay -- how about mount -t vfat /dev/sdd1 /media/penDrive
<JavaGeek> Hard_Wired: dmesg | grep SanDisk
<DustyDingo> hm, is there a non graphical (no kde) installation for kubuntu?
<Seantater_> DustyDingo: Sure -- server install
<DustyDingo> i mean, there is not such an item, when i run the install cd nd grub appears
<Hard_Wired> mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<Seantater_> DustyDingo: It's a specific CD from the ubuntu download page
<Hard_Wired> the grep command just returns me to the prompt
<Seantater_> DustyDingo: when you take away gnome/kde, ubuntu/kubuntu are exactly alike -- so there is only one 'server install' cd
<DustyDingo> well, i am trying to install since halph an hour
<JavaGeek> Hard_Wired: dmesg | grep usb
<DustyDingo> and even gentoo was easier, i simply don't get along eith it ;)
<Hard_Wired> [4294673.973000]  usbcore: registered new driver usbfs
<Hard_Wired> [4294673.974000]  usbcore: registered new driver hub
<Hard_Wired> [4294960.899000]  usb 3-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
<Hard_Wired> [4295351.802000]  usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2
<Hard_Wired> [4295352.069000]  drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x043D pid 0x0078
<Hard_Wired> [4295352.069000]  usbcore: registered new driver usblp
<Hard_Wired> [4295352.069000]  drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver
<Hard_Wired> [4300459.949000]  usb 3-5: USB disconnect, address 2
<Hard_Wired> [4301442.905000]  usb 3-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<Hard_Wired> You asked for it!
<serenity> hiho
<Seantater_> !paste
<DustyDingo> Seantater_: hm, so with this cd, which i have now, i can only choos the graphical installation?
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] 
<Hard_Wired> didn't know about that site - thanks!
<Seantater_> DustyDingo: I think you can choose server at bootup -- but you again may not -- I would go ahead and download the server cd.
<JavaGeek> Hard_Wired: i don't think your pen is being recognized
<Seantater_> DustyDingo: It's here --> http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-server-i386.iso
<serenity> i want to help kubuntu, but how? I'm not good in coding and beta-testing is nothing really for me
<Hard_Wired> no kidding
<Seantater_> serenity: how about spreading the word about ubuntu
<serenity> Seantater: i do this all the time
<Seantater_> serenity: then keep doing that
<serenity> Seantater: but i want to do more
<Seantater_> serenity: Python is not hrad to learn if you put your mind to it
<JavaGeek> serenity: get some cd's and distribute them to your friends and family
<JavaGeek> serenity: or to the nearest public library
<Jacci> Is it possible to "lock" the disks that contain windows files so that i can't mess things up by mistake?
<serenity> i started with python, but don't have an idea what to code. It's easier to learn for me with a concrete project
<DustyDingo> Seantater_: well, when you are not good at coding at all, also python won't help him
<Snake> Python <3
<Snake> PHP = <3 <3 <3
<charlotte> hey im new to kubuntu and i cant get it to recognise my sound card
<serenity> DustyDingo: not good, because i begun just 2 weeks ago
<Seantater_> what is <3?
<Hard_Wired> you don't have write access to NTFS partitions by default
<Snake> Seantater_: a heart (as in love)
<Hard_Wired> should be no need to lock them
<JavaGeek> Java = <3 ^ 8
<Jacci> thanks, that's just what i needed to know
<Snake> ew java...
<Snake> JavaGeek: in my experience, its slow and bulgy
<serenity> what can be an interesting programm to begin with?
<JavaGeek> Snake: no much experience then :)
<uwo> can nobody tell me if it is possible to set the number of rows for sys tray (other than resizing the panel)?
<Snake> JavaGeek: Heh, well its the only thing that crashed my firefox and laggs my PC to a crawl (mainly frostwire)
<ubuntu_> greetings everybody
<JavaGeek> Snake: currently, or before dapper?
<JavaGeek> greetings, ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> anybody can help me? the uninstaller fails to start, the following output ist produced on the console: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/751791
<Snake> JavaGeek: currently (dapper)
<Dakkar> :D
<Dakky> better than ubuntu_ :D
<JavaGeek> Snake: weird, I have no troubles with java and/or firefox
<Snake> :-/
<JavaGeek> Snake: are you sure Sun's java is the one installed?
<Snake> JavaGeek: yes
<JavaGeek> sun-java5-bin?
<Snake> JavaGeek: yea
<Dakky> hurm :D i didnt mean the UNinstaller but the INstaller *fg*
<NthDegree> JavaGeek:  I got blackdown java or w/e it's called and my firefox crashes whenever I try to load java applets
<JavaGeek> NthDegree: get sun's java, not some cheap imitation
<JavaGeek> :)
<NthDegree> JavaGeek:  sun's java has no AMD64 firefox plugin
<JavaGeek> ah... I don't even know if they have AMD64 support
<NthDegree> blackdown does
<NthDegree> but firefox crashes
<Dakky> nobody has an idea?
<NthDegree> Blackdown Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition <---- look on synaptic
<EvilIdler> Try a 32-bit Firefox and hate yourse3lf in the morning? :P
* NthDegree likes AMD64 (k)ubuntu
<JavaGeek> mmm... Sun *does* have an AMD64 version
<JavaGeek> but I guess they haven't made the (k)ubuntu package yet
<EvilIdler> Grab that for now and set your system's Java version to be that
<EvilIdler> I'm sure it'll be packaged up soon enough
<NthDegree> well if I ever get together the right stuff for packaging then I will
<NthDegree> I don't want to clutter up my system though that's the only thing
<jorgp> where are the cd covers and cd case artwork located?
<DustyDin1o> re
<Dakky> is there a way to isntall kubuntu without the ubiquity installer?
<Dakky> some ncurses gui
<EvilIdler> It doesn't hurt to stick it in /usr/local. It's easy to remove later, since it's generally one directory.
<JavaGeek> Dakky: aptitude?
<EvilIdler> Ugh, Amarok isn't playing nice with Samba shares
<Dakky> hurm JavaGeek :D ubiquity is the complete ubuntu isntaller :D
<Dakky> i failed to isntall ubuntu itself :D
<JavaGeek> oh :)
<JavaGeek> i had kubuntu installed before, just upgraded
<Dakky> just started the live cd, did some xserver hacking and now the installer denies service
<DustyDin1o> god damn, doesn't kubuntu 6.06 features a 2.6.16 kernel?!?!?
<DustyDin1o> cause i thought so
<foodcoman> Anyone know why I get this error on my laptop CDROM.  Trying to enable DMA. http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/751965
<JavaGeek> oh, yeah.. I need to find out what happened to mmc_block kernel module on dapper
<DustyDin1o> 2.6.15 won't run on a thinkpad t60 at all
<Blake7984> how would i go about doing a proper fresh installation using sata hardware raid....its detecting my drives as 2 seperate drives rather than a single mirrored array
<macd> Blake7984: well hardware raid is transparent to software, so something must be setup properly
<macd> must not be*
<Blake7984> dont know...worked fine in windows earlier today...just checked the bios raid utility and it says its a healthy mirrored array still
<Blake7984> its detecting it as 2 scsi drives...sda and sdb
<macd> intersting, there are some options with LVM you can look into
<Blake7984> i tried deleting a partition on sda and committing, then checking sdb...it still existed on sdb
<macd> I dont do much with sata raid unfourtunatly just real scsi
<Blake7984> i definitely am confused here...ive never seen any OS or anything recognize hardware raid as anything other than a single drive
<macd> Blake7984: I'd bet theres a option you can pass to the installer
<macd> surfed the forums yet?
<Blake7984> i tried some searching for "raid" earlier but got nothing useful yet, about to look more now
<macd> yeah, Im just hittig them now
<Blake7984> im wondering if i should be using the livecd like i have here, or if i should have gotten that alternate installer
<macd> the alternate installer just contains some extra stuff, but I dont think it would make the difference to detect raid..
<Blake7984> at least ubuntuforums.org seems to work now...earlier it was taking 30-45 secs to load a page, if it loaded at all
<macd> yeah #ubuntu has 1000 users in it
<Blake7984> im also not sure how its detecting the drives...as if its bypassing the raid....surprising
<macd> dapper went stable so everyones slamming the servers
<EvilIdler> I wouldn't call it stable yet, since the kernel still won't boot on my system :/
<Blake7984> hehe yep...and im one of them :)
<macd> EvilIdler: well thats one out of thousands :P
<macd> and we know thinkpads are finicky
<chavo> 1 out of thousands == stable
<EvilIdler> There are more bug reports than just mine about the problem, though ;)
<Blake7984> using nforce4 chipset/raid controller btw
<Blake7984> and amd64 version
<macd> still a small portion of bugs on some systems can't hold up the release, look at windows :P
<EvilIdler> "It builds, we ship it"
<EvilIdler> I just wish there would be a kernel released that had, y'know, ATA drivers to detect my harddrives
<Blake7984> hmm, reading a post about raid 0 right now....im raid 1...but hopefully it might help
<macd> EvilIdler: I believe there are options you can pass to init
<EvilIdler> macd: Yes, I've tried all of them. No initrd found, no matter what, as there are no devices at all
* EvilIdler gets a new street address: Witt's End 1.
<Infecto> hello
<bibiphoque> hi
<Infecto> can some one help me with resuming a laptop from suspend to ram
<Infecto> my screen dont wont to wake up
<Infecto> and for that
<Infecto> /etc/acpi/resume.d/72-acpi-pain.sh: line 23: echo: write error: Exec format error
<kubuntu_tester> hello folks
<shadow_mil> Where is the startup scripts in kubuntu?
<texjoachim> hi!
<kubuntu_tester> I have a problem with the last version of kubuntu
<texjoachim> why am I unable to mount my cf cards via the usb reader after the update to dapper drake?
<Blake7984> guess i'll see if #ubuntu has anyone using sata raid...forums dont seem to have much here
<kubuntu_tester> the device name of a disk in "storage media" folder is NULL
<kubuntu_tester> how to change it?
<kubuntu_tester> nobody can help me?
<kubuntu_tester> here a screenshot: http://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot8ae.png
<kubuntu_tester> the partition is a fat32
<shadow_mil> Where is the boot script?
<McScruff> hi, installed kubntu, got all my codecs, installed ndiswraper, added "ndiswrapper" so it starts on boot, rebooted and it wont load u
<McScruff> *up
<iNiku> McScruff: did you configure ndiswrapper?
<McScruff> yes
<iNiku> McScruff: ndiswrapper -l shows your windows driver?
<McScruff> yes
<iNiku> which NIC?
<McScruff> broadcom :)
<moo> kubuntu_tester, try setting al label for /dev/sda2, unmount the volume first and then try sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda2 -n yourdisklabel
<iNiku> McScruff: ahh
<iNiku> lsmod | grep bcm
<McScruff> but i have had it working under ubuntu before
<McScruff> i also blacklisted bcm43xx
<iNiku> McScruff: breezy?
<kubuntu_tester> thanks mooI will try
<McScruff> dapper beta
<iNiku> hmm
<McScruff> oo, i could run a dmesg
<iNiku> so you're sure you don't have bcm43xx loaded?
<iNiku> lsmod doesn't show it?
<load> can I use synaptec to update to dapper rather than using adept without any problems?
<McScruff> erm with lsmod it loads alot and i cant see whats at the top of the list
<McScruff> im on command line atm
<iNiku> McScruff: lsmod | grep bcm
<Sho_> Is there a how-to somewhere on how to get back the default Konqueror menu bar?
<iNiku> McScruff: does it show anything?
<McScruff> iNiku . yes
<Infecto> chow to reinstal packages including config files
<McScruff> it shows bcm43xx
<McScruff> softmac
<iNiku> well, that means it's loaded
<iNiku> and it shouldn't be
<McScruff> ieee80211
<iNiku> McScruff: how did you blacklist it?
<McScruff> iNiku . opened the blacklist test file and typed in bcm43xx
<McScruff> im gonna check for typos
<iNiku> test file?
<McScruff> whats kde's command line text editer?
<McScruff> its not nano :(
<iNiku> um, text mode editors have nothing to do with kde... kate is a kde editor
<McScruff> wait, i spelt nano wrong
<McScruff> damn typos
<abloylas> Hi guys! Just got a strange error message after a clean install of kubuntu, trying to run Automatix. Have you seen the following:
<iNiku> show me the line you added in the blacklist file
<kubuntu_tester> moo: I cant set volume label
<kubuntu_tester> :-?
<abloylas> or kphotoalbum, adept, and kaffine
<EvilIdler> abloylas: There's your error right there - it's Automatix ;)
<abloylas> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<abloylas>   Major opcode:  144
<abloylas>   Minor opcode:  3
<abloylas>   Resource id:  0x0
<abloylas> Failed to open device
<EvilIdler> Automatix will mess with your system in dangerous ways. Avoid.
<abloylas> it doesn't seem that way
<shadow_mil> How can I add a command for linux to use on bootup?
<McScruff> iNiku . i think i found the problem , i put "bcm43xx" but i needed to put "blacklist bcm43xx"
<davidhouse> McScruff: you spelt a four-letter word wrong? :)
<iNiku> McScruff: indeed
<iNiku> McScruff: after that, if you don't want to reboot...
<McScruff> davidhouse, yes, hit the p so it said nanp
<abloylas> also associated with kphotoalbum, adept, and kaffine
<EvilIdler> I tend to just go for naan myself :P
<McScruff> iNiku . i rebooted and it still didnt work
<iNiku> McScruff: after fixing the blacklist file?
<McScruff> yea
<iNiku> McScruff: that was a quick reboot
<McScruff> no gui to shut down
<kubuntu_tester> moo: http://pastebin.com/752044
<iNiku> try lsmod | grep bcm again
<McScruff> iNiku . nothing is showing now
<McScruff> maybe i need a cold boot and not just a reboot?
<iNiku> McScruff: okay, lsmod | grep ndis then?
<iNiku> McScruff: no, that won't help
<McScruff> iNiku . ndiswrapper is there
<iNiku> what does ndiswrapper -l tell you?
<iNiku> does it say driver installed and hardware present?
<McScruff> that my driver and hardware are there
<McScruff> yes
<iNiku> okay, does iwconfig show any interfaces with wireless extensions?
<McScruff> yes, eth1
<iNiku> that means ndiswrapper is working, then
<iNiku> how are you trying to set up the wireless connection?
<McScruff> its my whole system that isnt booting
<McScruff> no gui loads
<iNiku> ohhhh
<iNiku> I thought you meant ndiswrapper wasn't loading up
<SkrotFFS> Does kubuntu have a install-gui like ubuntu live-cd does?
<aseigo_lsb> yes
<McScruff> SkrotFFS, yes
<SkrotFFS> Wow, thats neat! Is it the same program?
<iNiku> McScruff: how did you "add ndiswrapper so it starts at boot"?
<McScruff> iNiku . i added "ndiswrapper" into /etc/modules
<hyperactivecrond> Does kubuntu have the livecd installation like ubuntu?
<hyperactivecrond> for dapper
<McScruff> yes me
<SkrotFFS> hyperactivecrond: I just asked. And yes, it apparently does. :)
<hyperactivecrond> sorry i just /join'ed SkrotFFS
<SkrotFFS> I know =)
<McScruff> iNiku, the only other things i did wasdownload codecs :S
<iNiku> McScruff: I think that shouldn't be necessary... but it shouldn't hurt either
<iNiku> McScruff: I think you must have done something else, too... do you get any errors when it's booting up?
<iNiku> can you start up X and kde manually by doing a sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start?
<McScruff> iNiku, it loads everything on the splash screen then when it is about to load the kdm it goes to a black screen
<danst> hi i just installed dapper drake (kubuntu/german) and it seems that it has a different encoding than previous versions. I cannot see the special characters in my home directory! (locale says: de_DE.UTF-8 as it should!)
<piotrek> hi macd :)
<macd> hi, and whats going on?
<McScruff> iNiku, xorg log saya "Fatal server error no screens found"
<piotrek> i've icc installed :)
<piotrek> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1035153#post1035153
<iNiku> McScruff: well, that would explain it
<iNiku> McScruff: your X config is broken somehow
<McScruff> hmmm
<piotrek> see the bottom of this page ;)
<McScruff> iNiku, is there a way i can fix this?
<iNiku> guess you could try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<macd> nice piotrek It wouldve taken months for me to figure that out :P
<macd> Id contact intel about that fix too :P
<load> doing a full upgrade wants to remove a lot of packages and I can't figure out why
<piotrek> :)
<load> any reason why?
<McScruff> wow dappe runs sooooo fast with no gui
<McScruff> *dapper
<iNiku> hehe
<McScruff> rebooting :P
<McScruff> picked up my corect screen res tho
<iNiku> I remember back when I had to upgrade my RAM from 8MB to 16MB so X would run faster :P
<McScruff> i have a GUI!!!!!!! THANKYOU iNiku !!!!!
<McScruff> w00000000000t
* McScruff does a dance
<iNiku> you're welcome :)
<_thumper_> anyone know of some good cifs samples, my mount has all ownership set to 35000:root
<iNiku> probably working wlan, too :)
<iNiku> since you now have the blacklist line right
<McScruff> screen resdidnt load right tho :(
<iNiku> _thumper_: you have uid=35000 in your /etc/fstab line?
<_michel> comment faire fonctonner une camera logitech sus ubuntu avec gnomemeeting
<bachstudies> does anyone know how to fine tune the monitor power saving feature? After 30 mins by monitor doesn't completely switch off like in other distros
<_thumper_> iNiku, no I don't have uid set at all, tried it set but made no difference
<iNiku> _thumper_: okay, strange... haven't used cifs so no idea, sorry
<McScruff> iNiku, if xserver-xorg detected my screen res of 1280x800 is there any reason why i cant select it in my desktop
<_thumper_> iNiku, oh well...
<iNiku> McScruff: um... what do you mean you can't select it? what res is your X server running at, then?
<stodge> Anyone familiar with this error when starting kontact:     "Running Kontact more than once is not supported by the Metakit backend and can cause the loss of archived articles and crashes at startup."'''
<McScruff> iNiku, 1024x786
<iNiku> bachstudies: isn't it in the kde control panel?
<McScruff> yes, but the max it says there is 1024x786
<iNiku> McScruff: says where?
<iNiku> McScruff: oh, in control panel?
<McScruff> in the desktop config
<McScruff> :P
<sampan> is it bad if there's an adept/apt error on doing a dapper upgrade?  O_O
<trip> what kind of error
<trip> hehe
<iNiku> ah. I was suggesting the control panel to bachstudies :)
<McScruff> i saw after :P
<iNiku> McScruff: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xrog.conf?
<iNiku> xorg.conf
<McScruff> i can, lemmie log on from the lappy
<sampan> trip, just one package in adept gives an error on downloading it (thus far only this one: libaudio2 1.7-3ubuntu3)
<McScruff> iNiku, brb
<sampan> so i'm guessing the package never even downloaded
<bachstudies> iNiku: there is no option anymore in the control panel. only the system settings one
<McScruff> on lappy now
<iNiku> bachstudies: oh, okay, same difference :P
<iNiku> bachstudies: you mean you have 30 minutes set in system settings -> display -> power saving but it doesn't completely turn off the monitor?
<trip> sampan, might just be busy update servers
<bachstudies> iNiku: but the one in system settings only have one option : on or off. I want my LCD screen to switch off (as in windows, PCLOS etc) rather than go on standby (monitor screen still lit up)
<trip> i was having horrible issues upgrading dapper a couple weeks ago bc of network traffic
<bachstudies> iNiku: exactly!
<McScruff> iNiku: http://pastebin.com/752095
<sampan> trip, hope that's all it is -- the rest of the packages seem to be coming in okay though :/
<iNiku> bachstudies: okay... xset should do it
<iNiku> bachstudies: xset q to see your current settings
<bachstudies> iNiku: in a terminal?
<iNiku> yep
<bachstudies> iNiku: ok i can see the settings
<iNiku> dpms enabled?
<bachstudies> iNiku: it says DPMS enabled buy standby, suspend and Off are all set as 1800
<iNiku> bachstudies: hmm, okay, sounds like it should work then... 1800 seconds is 30 minutes
<iNiku> not sure why it's not working, then
<bachstudies> iNiku: but won't there be an issue which the three modes set to the same time?
<bachstudies> iNiku: is there any way to disable standby and suspend modes?
<iNiku> McScruff: what does xrandr tell you?
<iNiku> bachstudies: you could probably try setting them to 0
<bachstudies> iNiku: how?
<iNiku> xset dpms standby 0 probably
<McScruff>  SZ:    Pixels          Physical       Refresh
<McScruff> *0   1024 x 768    ( 302mm x 191mm )  *60
<McScruff>  1    800 x 600    ( 302mm x 191mm )   60
<McScruff>  2    640 x 480    ( 302mm x 191mm )   60
<iNiku> and xset dpms suspend 0
<tommy> hi, ive just installed kubuntu dapper drake (newest version; 6.04) and i need a good sources.list file. Ive been using www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic before, but that page is down, so i dont know anymore sources list generators, anyone might help?(A)
<iNiku> McScruff: hmm, that's strange. xorg.conf says 1280x800
<iNiku> McScruff: I think a friend had the same issue and he sorted it out somehow, I juts don't know how... have you checked the ubuntu wiki?
<McScruff> iNiku: will i have to use the dirty 915resolution hack?
<tommy> plz anyone?
<iNiku> McScruff: dunno, what's that? :)
<foodcoman> Where could one get Kubuntu cd label artwork?
<McScruff> iNiku: you can make intel gfx chips run at certain res's you just stick the line in a bootup config and it will make it run at what u set
<iNiku> ugh
<iNiku> could you pastebin your xorg.0.log too?
<tommy> source!
<iNiku> Xorg.0.log that is
<tommy> plz
<iNiku> tommy: latest version is 6.06, not 6.04
<tommy> yeah
<tommy> sorry
<tommy> i use 6.06
<tommy> but i need a sources.list file:(
<tommy> and i want to generate it myself, so i get all mirrors
<iNiku> but, dunno where you could get a good sources.list if the standard one with universe and multiverse uncommented is not enough
<tommy> iNiku; ok
<bachstudies> iNiku: ok I've tried each mode by itself (testing with 10 sec intervals) and each one just puts the monitor into standby
<iNiku> oh... McScruff, have you tried system settings -> display -> hardware?
<McScruff> iNiku: my xorg log = http://pastebin.com/752118 and http://pastebin.com/752122
<iNiku> there's a setting for image format there, 4:3 or widescreen
<iNiku> dunno if that would help
<iNiku> I have no idea what it actually affects
<McScruff> looking for the widescreen now
<iNiku> McScruff: in the monitor settings
<iNiku> click on configure
<McScruff> iNiku: im gonna restart X to rest
<McScruff> iNiku: how do i just resrt X
<jorgp> isn't https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CDRipping a little bit dated, talking about gstreamer-0.8 instead of 0.10
<iNiku> if that doesn't help, you could perhaps even try forcing a "generic flat panel 1280x800" display type in there
<iNiku> ctrl-alt-backspace will kill X
<iNiku> and kdm will then restart it
<BASEman> what contains the DVD compared to the CD?
<RogueJediX> Is Crystal window decoration based on Vista by any chance?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there.. i have the usual problem with skype.. using oss it get the /dev/dsp resource busy and it has problems releasing it after it finishes.. is there a way to force the release of a resource, like in this case the audio output device?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> obviously without having to turn off skype everytime...
<mirspcm> Tallia1Kubuntu: fuser -k /dev/dsp will kill anything useing /dev/dsp
<Tallia1Kubuntu> that will turn off skype though
<mirspcm> Tallia1Kubuntu: but you have to know skype handle audio like sh** so it won't release dsp after a call or something
<shadow_mil> Where can I add a command that will run before Xserver starts
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mirspcm: so you know this problem perfectly
<Tallia1Kubuntu> shadow_mil: in the /etc/rc?.d
<mirspcm> Tallia1Kubuntu: and the skype team did ensure it is the real dsp and not a wrapper so such things like arts mapper won't work
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see, however i don't like arts a lots
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it's very slow..
<shadow_mil> Tallia1Kubuntu: I am not sure which file to add it in, or where
<mirspcm> Tallia1Kubuntu: trust me on this : I spend sooo much time on this probleme (with f*ck** clients not willing to use something else)
<mirspcm> Tallia1Kubuntu: nobody likes arts but at list you could use some other sound program at the same time
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mirspcm: i see... since you spent so much time what did you choose for audio settings? like engine and so on
<mirspcm> Tallia1Kubuntu: plain oss, no other sound program running on system
<iNiku> shadow_mil: /etc/rc.local
<Tallia1Kubuntu> mirspcm: yeah, you are right.. but where do you select arts? from kcontrol i can't.. there's alsa esd oss autodetect..
<iNiku> probably
<mirspcm> Tallia1Kubuntu: skype restarting 16x a day 'cause of I/O problems
<shadow_mil> What run level does Xserver start in kubuntu?
<shadow_mil> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> iNiku: mhh?
<iNiku> shadow_mil: which command do you want to run?
<mirspcm> Tallia1Kubuntu: it's not something you select, it's more like a hack useing artsdsp -m /usr/bin/skype command
<mirspcm> tailbut it doesn't work because skype detects the wrapper and gets around it.
<iNiku> does skype work with aoss?
<mirspcm> Tallia1Kubuntu: it s*cks
<jorgp> anyone know where the kubuntu cd install labels can be found?
<shadow_mil>    /usr/bin/915resolution 45 1024 768
<mirspcm> skyype works with OSS (alsa emulation or the real one doesn't matter) and it just grabs the real dsp and doesn't give up
<iNiku> mirspcm: if it works with aoss, you can use dmix or hw mixing
<mirspcm> iNiku: I thought too.. but didn't seem to work
<mirspcm> iNiku: I admit I just gave up
<Tallia1Kubuntu> so arts is a layer over oss or alsa or whatever else..?
<shadow_mil> what init does xsever start in kubuntu?
<mirspcm> iNiku: maybe it does work now with alsa mixer
<Tallia1Kubuntu> shadow_mil: boh!! :)
<iNiku> mirspcm: hmm, strange... should give that a try at some point
<mirspcm> Tallia1Kubuntu: arts is an old kde sound server abover alsa/oss
<Tallia1Kubuntu> x11-common? xorg-common?
<iNiku> shadow_mil: 2, 3, 4 and 5
<shadow_mil> ok...
<mirspcm> well I must leave
<Tallia1Kubuntu> kdm?
<mirspcm> see ya !
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok see ya
<iNiku> shadow_mil: if you were asking about run levels?
<iNiku> the init script is /etc/init.d/kdm
<shadow_mil> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> iNiku: i don't have /etc/rc.local
<iNiku> Tallia1Kubuntu: maybe it's not there by default anymore
<iNiku> but it does work
<shadow_mil> brb
<Tallia1Kubuntu> so if you create that folder it will work?
<iNiku> file, not folder
<Tallia1Kubuntu> those will be executed as root anyway right?
<iNiku> yep
<iNiku> it's just one script, /etc/rc.local
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ahah, i saw it now :)
<DrBair> almost all the the plugsin in dvdrip are non-functional... any ideas?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i taught it was a folder :)
<bachstudies> anybody else know how to make my monitor actually turn off rather than just standby (tried xset dpms options to no avail)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> iNiku: since you seem to be so well informed.. is there a way to execute a program in the User context, before the starting of X? if X crash, and the program was started by X subprocess will crash too :(
<iNiku> Tallia1Kubuntu: umm... like what program?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> dunno, like amule daemon
<Tallia1Kubuntu> or noip2
<iNiku> Tallia1Kubuntu: so the point is you want it to run as a certain user instead of root?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yep
<iNiku> Tallia1Kubuntu: you could put su user -c "command" in /etc/rc.local
<iNiku> but make sure your command forks into the background
<iNiku> ie. becomes a daemon
<iNiku> if it stays in the foreground, it will block the bootup
<Tallia1Kubuntu> using & ?
<iNiku> yeah, if it doesn't daemoniza by itself
<iNiku> most things written to run as daemons will automatically fork into the background and exit immediately
<iNiku> just make sure yours does before you put it in rc.local :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> iNiku: won't su USER -c "balbal" need the password insertion?
<iNiku> Tallia1Kubuntu: not when it's run as root
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oh, i see, so root can execute a whatever command emulating completely a whatever user without having any privilege..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> nice.. :P
<iNiku> root has all privileges :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> iNiku: ok .... see ya!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> rc.local is before than X starts right?
<iNiku> yep
<iNiku> oh
<iNiku> actually, not necessarily
<iNiku> # This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?? don't understand
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what's a multiuser runlevel..
<andrei> Hi there...
<iNiku> any normal runlevel is a multiuser runlevel
<andrei> I've upgraded to Kde 3.5.3...
<andrei> and now I have a problem...
<andrei> with my network...
<andrei> I need to disable/enable
<andrei> after each reboot
<iNiku> Tallia1Kubuntu: but what that means is that it might actually run after X start
<andrei> to make it work
<andrei> anyone?
<Vliegendehuiskat> allright
<Vliegendehuiskat> it seems to be this way that everyone who knows how to deal with problems is gone
<andrei> :(
<iNiku> andrei: I'm not sure what you mean
<andrei> well...
<andrei> :)
<iNiku> you need to disable/enable what?
<andrei> if I don;t do this
<pgquiles> does dapper include XGL?
<andrei> my internet connection isn't working
<iNiku> Vliegendehuiskat: what do you mean? you haven't even asked a question as far as I can see?
<Vliegendehuiskat> nope
<Vliegendehuiskat> cause its a bit Asocial to do
<Vliegendehuiskat> well
<Vliegendehuiskat> i'll fire away than
<andrei> enable/disable from system settings... kde menu...
<Vliegendehuiskat> i'm installing kubuntu
<Vliegendehuiskat> from the cd yes
<iNiku> andrei: enable what?
<Vliegendehuiskat> and in the end it reboots
<Vliegendehuiskat> well
<iNiku> the network?
<andrei> the network card
<Vliegendehuiskat> now its in that reboot
<andrei> yes
<Vliegendehuiskat> and the screen is black
<iNiku> andrei: hmm... what kind of network card?
<Vliegendehuiskat> the hdd led flashes like an idiot
<Vliegendehuiskat> and the cursor stil flickers
<Vliegendehuiskat> ow yeah
<andrei> nForce 3 Gigabit
<Vliegendehuiskat> and caps lock responds
<Vliegendehuiskat> but thats all it does
<Vliegendehuiskat> and its like this for alredy 15 min
<Vliegendehuiskat> so
<Vliegendehuiskat> anyone with suggestions?
<andrei> that happend after upgrading to kde 3.5.3
<iNiku> Vliegendehuiskat: did it show anything during the reboot before the screen went black?
<Vliegendehuiskat> yup
<Vliegendehuiskat> it did
<Vliegendehuiskat> but thats gone now
<Vliegendehuiskat> half of the shutdown actions seemed to be ok
<Vliegendehuiskat> but than..... its like this :P
<Vliegendehuiskat> (btw its a laptop
<iNiku> hmm
<xwolf-> how is NTFS writing in dapper?
<OlliK> bad
<iNiku> it's not
<andrei> Ixwolf: fuse-utils
<andrei> it works
<andrei> with ntfs
<andrei> write
<andrei> pretty damn good
<Vliegendehuiskat> iNiku, just power down and reinstall?
<xwolf-> i don't intend to write on ntfs.. just wondering, cause in breezy you couldnt
<iNiku> Vliegendehuiskat: I guess you've tried rebooting again?
<Vliegendehuiskat> well
<Vliegendehuiskat> that the point
<Vliegendehuiskat> it stuck up in the reboot
<Vliegendehuiskat> and since the hdd led flashes
<Vliegendehuiskat> i'm like
<xwolf-> damn slow full upgrade, still 54% :/
<Vliegendehuiskat> is it doing something or not?
<iNiku> Vliegendehuiskat: yeah, dunno...
<Vliegendehuiskat> allright :P
<Vliegendehuiskat> than i don't seem to be suchs a noob after all
<Vliegendehuiskat> :P
<iNiku> I haven't done a dapper install so I have no idea how it works :)
<Vliegendehuiskat> well
<iNiku> I upgraded from breezy
<Vliegendehuiskat> now I powerd it down
<Vliegendehuiskat> and grub loads
<Vliegendehuiskat> well I'll see where it end up
<iNiku> btw, I have to ask... I know what huiskat means but what's vliegende? :D
<Vliegendehuiskat> :)
<Vliegendehuiskat> flyinghousecat
<Vliegendehuiskat> you know dutch?
<iNiku> ahh, of course, that's why it was so familiar
<iNiku> only a tiny bit... I worked there for a few months some years ago
<BASEman> I am currently burning the 10.1 DVD using k3b and it's going horribly slowly. Mouse and keyboard are showing off delays. Any idea where this could come from?
<Vliegendehuiskat> bumped into me somwhere else?
<Vliegendehuiskat> allright
<Vliegendehuiskat> where did you work?
<iNiku> I knew what huiskat meant and vliegende sounded familiar, just couldn't remember what it means :)
<Vliegendehuiskat> :)
<iNiku> we had an office in Rotterdam and server room just off A10 in Amsterdam
<iNiku> the company that I worked for, that is
<Vliegendehuiskat> must have been redbus
<iNiku> actually Level 3 :)
<Vliegendehuiskat> hm
<Vliegendehuiskat> possible too
<Vliegendehuiskat> well
<Vliegendehuiskat> kubuntu seems to load :D
<macd> slowly :{
<iNiku> good :)  wonder what it was doing before, though...
<Vliegendehuiskat> so am I
<macd> sluggishly loading :P
<Vliegendehuiskat> time to change the root pass :D
<iNiku> (just to clarify, I didn't work for L3, we just rented loads of rack space from them)
<macd> ehh I thought you 2 were talking about the kubuntu web, not the os install.!
<Vliegendehuiskat> ok
<Vliegendehuiskat> nah
<Vliegendehuiskat> anyway
<SkrotFFS> Is there a torrent for kubuntu 6.06 CD-version?
<iNiku> SkrotFFS: yes
<SkrotFFS> You've got a URL for that? =)
<Vliegendehuiskat> the state has been pumping up internet exchanges everywhere now
<Vliegendehuiskat> we have 12 atm :P
<iNiku> SkrotFFS: hang on, I might
<iNiku> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<SkrotFFS> ah, thanks
<iNiku> use the ubuntu ones
<iNiku> not dapper-whatnot
<Vliegendehuiskat> iNiku,
<Vliegendehuiskat> you know where the install log is left?
<SkrotFFS> allrighty
<iNiku> Vliegendehuiskat: hehe
<iNiku> hmm... nope
<iNiku> there seems to be something under /var/log/installer
<andrei> I've fixed the network enable/disable problem... :)
<andrei> bad dhcp...
<Vliegendehuiskat> hm
<Vliegendehuiskat> iNiku,
<Vliegendehuiskat> nothing
<Vliegendehuiskat> I guess it just did shutdown :P
<iNiku> if the hd light was flashing though...
<Vliegendehuiskat> yeah
<Vliegendehuiskat> well
<Vliegendehuiskat> now i'm gonna mount my partitions again
<Vliegendehuiskat> cause the installer has an awfull bug
<Vliegendehuiskat> It can only take 3 partitions
<iNiku> which installer?
<iNiku> or both?
<HymnToLife> I know lots of people having problems with the Dapper installer
<Vliegendehuiskat> the installer from the live cd
<nocloud> can anybody give me instructions on upgrading breezy to dapper?
<andrei> what do you mean, only 3 partitions?
<nocloud> the ones online don't make sense to me......
<HymnToLife> I guess I will stick with Breezy and dist-upgrade
<nocloud> how do i change distributions in adept?
<HymnToLife> nocloud> what d'you mean ?
<nocloud> i'm trying to upgrade breezy to dapper....
<davidhouse> i think he means upgrade
<nocloud> does anybody know how i can upgrade?
<HymnToLife> !upgrade
<ubotu> upgrade is, like, Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<sampan> !kupgrade   ;)
<ubotu> sampan: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<McScruff> iNiku: i ran 915resolution , but everything works now :) thankyou again for your great support
<sampan> nocloud, in adept, go to the top menu: Adept --> "manage repositories" ... then double click on every instance of "breezy" and change it to "dapper" -- then hit "apply" ... then "fetch updates" ... then you can "review changes" or "full upgrade" i think
<Vliegendehuiskat> anyway
<Vliegendehuiskat> folks!
<Vliegendehuiskat> thanx for the kind support
<Vliegendehuiskat> i'm gonna reinstall it again tomorrow cause I don't trust it :P
<Vliegendehuiskat> anyway
<Vliegendehuiskat> now i'm off
<Vliegendehuiskat> later all!
<iNiku> fly safely :)
<Vliegendehuiskat> :)
<Vliegendehuiskat> I will
<Vliegendehuiskat> (K)ubuntu will protect me
<iNiku> hmm... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/LVMOnRaid?highlight=%28lvm%29%7C%28install%29
<Vliegendehuiskat> bye!
<iNiku> wonder how seriously that is out of date
<heinrich> how do i install apache and php and mysql?
<sampan> !lamp
<iNiku> it claims grub cannot be used to boot an lvm/raid system, wonder if that's still true?
<sampan> ubotu tell heinrich about lamp
<DaveQB> anyone having trouble with thunderbird launching ANY brower on url clicks?
<K|NgGh0sT> How do I get ubuntu from showing "Display CHanged: LCD On" randomly all the time?
<DaveQB> found it! galternatives is your friend ;-)
<davidhouse> good luck with the rest of the launch, team. thanks for making it fairly painless: just fix emacs and everything will be rosy :)
<slow-motion> re
<iNiku> what, emacs is borked?
<eric_p> ping Riddell
<elgordo123> -->Probably asked 1 million times today...   Where can I download the x86 torrent (non-dvd)
<davidhouse> iNiku: yeah. emacs*-nox is okay, but emacs and emacs-gtk are borked.
<iNiku> elgordo123: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/, look for the *ubuntu* torrents
<elgordo123> thank you iNiku!
<iNiku> (not the dapper ones)
<iNiku> davidhouse: hmm, borked how?
<elgordo123> oh dapper is not there?  thats what I'm after
<iNiku> elgordo123: I meant, look for the ubuntu-6.06 ones
<iNiku> those are the dapper images you want
<elgordo123> thanks
<davidhouse> iNiku: running it crashes with something like "no such font: MonospaceXsomething or other". i mentioned it to seth earlier and he said there was meant to be a line break in between the Monospace and the X.
<altprsona> i was doing and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade after changing my sources to the 6. from the 5. and i accidentally stopped the thing. can i restart it from where it was or do i have to do it all agaain?
<iNiku> davidhouse: oh... oh well
<visik7> the problem releated to casually LCD on  is solvable ?
<davidhouse> iNiku: just hope it gets fixed soon, i'm not much use without emacs.
<bluszcz> hi
<iNiku> davidhouse: when did it break? seems to work here
<bluszcz> does dapper is equipped with xgk by default?
<davidhouse> iNiku: oh? let me check it out
<iNiku> I have emacs21 here
<davidhouse> the normal X one?
<altprsona> can "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" be resumed if it gets stopped?
<iNiku> I suppose that's what it is, the package is just called emacs21
<iNiku> was installed by default
<davidhouse> yeah.
<davidhouse> i think i tried that.
* davidhouse is just downloading a tex update then he will check emacs again
<iNiku> Package: emacs21
<iNiku> Version: 21.4a-3ubuntu2
#kubuntu 2006-06-02
<davidhouse> installing...
<davidhouse> iNiku:
<davidhouse> No fonts match `MonospaceXcursor.theme: kubuntu'
<davidhouse> still broken here.
<iNiku> could that be caused by some settings you have in .emacs or something?
<iNiku> in X resources maybe
<Infecto> can some one tell me why i cant suspend to ram my laptop using klaptop ?
<Infecto> i can do it by root
<davidhouse> iNiku: well my .Xresources is "Emacs*font: Monospace"
<Infecto> but i cant from user
<Infecto> kde 3.5.3
<Infecto> 6.06
<davidhouse> iNiku: hmmm... but there was no trailling newline. i've added one now, can i tell X to reread the file?
<iNiku> davidhouse: xrdb -something... hang on
<slow-motion> n8
<iNiku> xrdb -merge
<iNiku> probably
<Dasnipa`> woo woo dapper drake
<iNiku> xrdb -merge file
<davidhouse> that's either doing something heavy or waiting for input from me
<davidhouse> ah
<davidhouse> wonderful!
<davidhouse> (i now get "no fonts match Monospace", but i can fix that :))
<exhale> !adept
<ubotu> adept is, like, totally, a package manager for Kubuntu. A howto is provided here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<davidhouse> grr... Monospace _is_ a font on my system though.
<iNiku> hehe, okay, that was a little strange
<davidhouse> i do remember there being a confusing mess wrt fonts, two types of fonts, and by default X could only use one type... or something
* davidhouse just removes the line from his .Xresources and sees what happens
<davidhouse> gah, i still get "no fonts match Monospace"
<iNiku> yeah, xrdb -merge won't remove anything
<iNiku> xrdb -remove should but I'm not sure how you tell it what to remove
<iNiku> or you could just restart X :P
<davidhouse> iNiku: xrdb -remove .Xresources worked, and so does emacs now! :) yay, thanks!
<iNiku> cool :)
<davidhouse> it's still ugly as sin, but i'll try my luck with the gtk-snapshot
<iNiku> and yeah, X font handling is a bit messy
<RogueJediX> Anyone have any idea why mp3s won't play? I have libmad and xine-extracodecs
<davidhouse> RogueJediX: in what player?
<Blippe> katapult wont start? what to do?
<RogueJediX> davidhouse: Well, any. I've tried playing it with amaroK at first, then with Kaffeine and KMPlayer. Nothing.
<davidhouse> RogueJediX: got amarok-xine?
<davidhouse> by default kaffeine plays through gstreamer and amarok plays through akode or something.
<davidhouse> i would expect kmplayer to work, but, hmm.
<iNiku> RogueJediX: you've read this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-a57167a3ce442dc52d9b05e46a14503330d4e970
<RogueJediX> davidhouse: Yeah, I got that too. And surprisingly enough, amaroK doesn't have the gstreamer option ever since I upgraded to Dapper.
<RogueJediX> iNiku: Yeah, I did everything it said. Zilch.
<iNiku> you have sound, though?
<equinoxeB> sun-java anyone? I don't see it in adept...
<RogueJediX> iNiku: Nope.
<iNiku> I mean, from other formats?
<RogueJediX> iNiku: Nope. oggs and flacs won't play either
<iNiku> do you hear anything if you try aplay /dev/urandom?
<RogueJediX> iNiku: Only silence.
<iNiku> that means your mp3 playback is not broken
<equinoxeB> amarok uses xine...
<K|NgGh0sT> How can I edit what stuff is in my Kmenu?
<davidhouse> RogueJediX: open up KMix. head onto Switches and uncheck External Amplifier.
<davidhouse> K|NgGh0sT: right click, menu editor
<iNiku> your entire sound support is broken, somehow
<equinoxeB> you need to install libxine-extracodecs
<heinrich>  i am just configuring apache but i do not know what kind of group me as a user is in this linux system
<iNiku> RogueJediX: also check in KMix that master and pcm are enabled (not muted) and their volume is turned up
<jorgp> RogueJediX, if its amarok 1.4 then use xine because gstreamer support was removed and may return in 1.4.1
<iNiku> let's get his audio working first, then worry about mp3
<RogueJediX> davidhouse: Can't find External Amplifier in Switches section
<Sanne> heinrich, type groups in a terminal, you get the groups you belong to.
<RogueJediX> iNiku: Both are maxed out. Am I in trouble or what?
<davidhouse> RogueJediX: what can you find?
<iNiku> RogueJediX: and the "green leds" are lit?
<Sanne> heinrich, the user apache runs under is usually www-data
<RogueJediX> iNiku: Yup
<heinrich> yes i see and i should not change it?
<jeroenvrp> does anyone know something about qemu
<jeroenvrp> I try to load the desktop-iso, but it always fails
<Sanne> heinrich, (please type my nick so I get alerted when you reply) I didn't need to change anything after setting up apache, as far as I can remember.
<iNiku> RogueJediX: try cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<heinrich> ok
<jeroenvrp> it is stuck at the line: enabling passive release, etc...
<heinrich> Sanne you are from germany#?
<iNiku> RogueJediX: something might be using your OSS sound device and blocking everything else
<Sanne> heinrich, yep :)
<RogueJediX> davidhouse: 3D Control Switch - off, Mic Boost - off, some IEC switches, mostly off except for the "5V", "In Monitor" and "analog" one, PC Speaker playnack - off, Exchange DAC - on, Four channel mode - on
<BioVorE> Anyone useing konqueror in kubuntu 6.06 with comviz enable notice that when konqueror losses focus, it gose translucent.. but will not go untranslucent.  All the other apps seem to work correctly.. There a problem in how konqueror notifies about having focus?
<jeroenvrp> I'm using the command: qemu -cdrom kubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso -boot d -m 256
<exhale> when is kde 3.5.3 going to be available in the repos?
<RogueJediX> iNiku: Still waiting for it to spit something back out
<iNiku> RogueJediX: okay, so it gives no errors and no sound?
<heinrich> Sanne i am from Berlin
<RogueJediX> iNiku: Precisely.
<iNiku> RogueJediX: okay, then it wasn't that
<jorgp> exhale, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php
<RogueJediX> iNiku: And I know my speakers and sound card work, 'cause I tested them out on the windows partition
<Sanne> heinrich, I'm in Schleswig-Holstein
<iNiku> RogueJediX: cat /proc/asound/cards
<iNiku> do you see more than one card there?
<heinrich> Sanne you programm?
<heinrich> are you a freelancer?
<Dasnipa`> ish ein die freelance
<Sanne> heinrich, a little, but... we#re getting offtopic, it's just too busy here...
<iNiku> busy? try #ubuntu :)
<RogueJediX> iNiku: Yeah, two. The first one is mine (CMI8738) and there's also something called UART
<Sanne> iNiku, I did, then I came here for air ;)
<iNiku> Sanne: I hear you :D
<heinrich> Sanne, ok
<Sanne> iNiku :)
<The_Vox> anybody a 64bit user here?
<heinrich> ?
<iNiku> RogueJediX: wonder what the second one is... hopefully all the players are not trying to use that by default
<RogueJediX> iNiku: Should I paste the entire thing to pastebin?
<iNiku> but I guess card 0 is used by default and that's the correct one, right?
<RogueJediX> iNiku: I would hope so.
<iNiku> I doubt I'll be able to help you, I'm not much of an alsa guru
<RogueJediX> Dang.
<iNiku> but yeah, pastebin it, I'll take a look
<RogueJediX> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/752349
<iNiku> ahh.. the second one is MIDI stuff
<iNiku> so, yeah, the problem is not there
<RogueJediX> Oh.
<iNiku> for some people it will default to the microphone on their webcam or something like that
<RogueJediX> What ticks me off the most is that I can see amaroK playing files without errors, but don't hear a peep
<iNiku> what kind of a sound card is it?
<RogueJediX> Hercules Muse XL
<iNiku> integrated or PCI or something?
<RogueJediX> PCI
<iNiku> on some audio chipsets the connections are routed dynamically so in theory it could be using the wrong connector for output
<iNiku> the audio stuff integrated on my motherboard is like that, you can basically plug anything anywhere and just tell the driver what's what
<RogueJediX> iNiku: So I should plug the speakers somewhere else and see if I can't hear something?
<iNiku> RogueJediX: it does seem rather unlikely but that's the only thing I can think of right now...
<iNiku> if you're sure the mixer settings are OK
<RogueJediX> iNiku: Done. Nothing happened other than me getting worried a little bit more
<Sanne> RogueJediX, iNiku, maybe you already covered that, but is it confirmed that the sound card driver is loaded?
<RogueJediX> iNiku: Here's a noobish question: How do I do that?
<davidhouse> RogueJediX: i had a really similar problem where it just seemed the entire system was mutes. as i said, that switch in KMix fixed it for me. from what you were describing i don't think you were looking at KMix, so try launching that explicity from a run dialogue
<davidhouse> if you're short of ideas, that is
<iNiku> RogueJediX: do what?
<iNiku> yeah, I'd check kmix once more and make sure you really have the mute buttons set right... the green leds for master and pcm should be lit (=clearly brighter than the other unlit ones)
<RogueJediX> iNiku: Confirm that my sound card driver is loaded
<iNiku> it is since it's shown in /proc/asound/cards
<RogueJediX> Well, master doesn't have any leds, only a slider, which is maxed out and PCM in the Input section is lit and maxed out as well
<davidhouse> RogueJediX: are you looking at KAMix or KMIx?
<Sanne> iNiku, RogueJediX, ah yes, I see it's the driver CMI8738 (as listed at alsa-project.org for this card). RogueJediX, generally you look what modules are loaded with the command lspci.
<DaveQB> since upgrading to Dapper, auto mounting and the popup windows is not happening for removable media.  Anybody else ?
<RogueJediX> davidhouse: kmix. Typed in in the CLI
<iNiku> Sanne: no you don't, you use lsmod
<Sanne> iNiku, oh... not?
<Sanne> iNiku, I'm dumb
<iNiku> Sanne: lspci shows what PCI devices are installed
<davidhouse> DaveQB: works great for me
<Sanne> iNiku, of course. RogueJediX, don't listen to me.
<DaveQB> davidhouse: hmmm is your udev service started ? Mine isnt
* Sanne hides
<iNiku> hehe
<Sanne> :)
<davidhouse> DaveQB: i plugged my usb stick in and got a lovely little dialogue box asking me whether i wanted to view its files or do nothing
<iNiku> RogueJediX: KMix should show green leds above the sliders
<davidhouse> DaveQB: also my usb mouse & keyboard worked first time
<DaveQB> davidhouse: yeah thats what I used to get on Breezy
<iNiku> RogueJediX: and it's the output section we are interested in
<DaveQB> davidhouse: actually my mouse is usb, no problems there. But was in during bootup
<crazy_penguin> good night! pleasent dreams to everybody!
<RogueJediX> iNiku: The output section only has one led, the one over Phone and it's lit
<DaveQB> oh, starting udev fails, this could be a problem me thinks
<argpirate> does kubuntu have a printer setup utility?
<iNiku> hmm, weird
<DaveQB> argpirate: kprinter
<Sanne> iNiku, RogueJediX, another idea: are you in the audio group (you should be by default, I guess)?
<iNiku> RogueJediX: open up a terminal and run alsamixer
<iNiku> Sanne: he can access the audio devices
<iNiku> there's just no sound
<RogueJediX> iNiku: Done.
<iNiku> RogueJediX: you can move around with the cursor keys and mute and unmute channels with m
<argpirate> thanks
<Sanne> iNiku, ok
<iNiku> do you see master and pcm there?
<argpirate> i think the only think missing from kubuntu/ubuntu is a nice control panel type affiar
<RogueJediX> iNiku: Yup. master doesn't have the option to be muted and PCM isn't muted to begin with
<iNiku> okay, just wanted to make sure
<ctothej> is there a graphical interface to kill processes?
<ctothej> i have one that is hanging..
<DaveQB> argpirate: ummm System Settings in the Kmenu not what your talking about ?
<DaveQB> ctothej: ksysguard
<RogueJediX> ctothej: xkill
<RogueJediX> Or that
<DaveQB> or that ^
<DaveQB> :)
<ctothej> xkill just sent my desktop black
<argpirate> DaveQB, yeah thats an alright menu but it doesnt have some stuff
<iNiku> RogueJediX: and at the top where it says "Item: Master", there's no [Off] ?
<argpirate> kprinter for example is not there
<Riddell> eric_p: hi
<RogueJediX> iNiku: Nope
<eric_p> Riddell: do you remember the kubuntu-fr project ?
<DaveQB> argpirate: yeah hopefully it gets bigger in future releases, but printer setup is in there though
<argpirate> ah
<eric_p> Riddell:  the site was released today, if you want to have a look...
<argpirate> not in mine
<iNiku> RogueJediX: then I really don't know :/
<pekay> anyone can help me with why amaroK doesnt build my collection?
<argpirate> mine was an "upgrade" from ubuntu though so my menus might be a bit off
<eric_p> Riddell: www.kubuntu-fr.org
<heinrich> bye all
<Sanne> bye heinrich
<iNiku> RogueJediX: oh, do you have an .asoundrc file in your home dir?
<heinrich> :o)
<Riddell> eric_p: excellent
<RogueJediX> iNiku: Nuh-uh
<McScruff> whats a good replacement for gnomes evolution
<iNiku> damn
<iNiku> I'm out of ideas then
<exhale> McScruff: thunderbird?
<McScruff> omg iNiku never sleeps , always helping
<argpirate> DaveQB, but yeah i think it will get better also, ubuntu is pretty young yet, and debian has no tool like that either, i hear they are trying to port yast2
<iNiku> McScruff: don't worry, I will in a minute :)
<RogueJediX> iNiku: So, there should be a led above the master slider?
<argpirate> its really the only thing i miss from mandriva
<iNiku> McScruff: did you get your screen res sorted out?
<eric_p> Riddell: it's not 100% finished (doc will be released soon), but i'm happy you like it ;)
<iNiku> RogueJediX: there is on both of my systems but I guess on some audio hardware there won't be
<McScruff> iNiku: i used the 915resolution in the end, dirty hack but it works
<Riddell> eric_p: I'll put up an announcement tomorrow on kubuntu.org
<lengau> McScruff: I personally like Kontact
<DaveQB> argpirate: hopefully make it faster
<iNiku> McScruff: okay... did the system settings -> display thing do anything at all?
<DaveQB> arrrr seems udev is fubared after the dapper upgrade here, bugger!
<eric_p> Riddell: great! yann put a link on the locoteam page on the wiki
<argpirate> DaveQB, in my experince the only real slowness is with the package manager in yast2, i hear its not really slow perse its a bug making it slow
<McScruff> iNiku: naa, i tryed a few diff settings but none worked
<DaveQB> argpirate: ahh well that would do it
<Sanne> RogueJediX, just to be sure everything's ok, if it's not too much hassle, I'd like to look at your output of lsmod. Wanna paste it quick?
<argpirate> and really the ubuntu package managers are way better than yast2's incarnation
<DaveQB> argpirate: damn straight, big reason I came from Mandrake
<RogueJediX> Sanne: Coming up
<DaveQB> ok so whats responsible for mounting removalable media , anyone ?
<argpirate> urpmi isnt to bad, i think apt-get is better though
<DaveQB> it seems my /dev entries are being created, but I have to manually mount the dev myself, no more popup :( :( :(
<iNiku> McScruff: okay... good to know
<DaveQB> argpirate: yeah urpmi is better then alot, just not apt-get
<RogueJediX> Sanne: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/752392
<lengau> in my experience (yast, urpmi, yum, emerge, apt, etc etc.) Apt is the best system out there.
<bleaked> so by default, the linux-image-386 package is installed.  would it be worth updating to the 686 set?  and if so, what's the preferred method, purging the 386 set and installing 686?
<Sanne> RogueJediX, looking...
<lengau> bleaked:I just installed the K7 and left 386.
<Steven_M> What does LTS stand for when the talk about the new kubuntu cd?
<lengau> Long term Support
<Steven_M> thanks :)
<lengau> :)
<Steven_M> see you all later
<lengau> bye Steven
<argpirate> DaveQB, yeah if i could have ubuntu plus MCC i would be a happy camper
<lengau> Who here is going to upgrade to Edgy as soon as it's released?
<DaveQB> argpirate: yeah your right there ;)
<misterfishhat> hello
<Sanne> RogueJediX, seems ok (unfortunately...), snd_cmipci and soundcore is there. I guess you already checked the ubuntu wiki about sound problems? There are some pages, if I remember correctly.
<misterfishhat> i borked my install and now when i log in all i get is a textonly login and i dont know how to change it
<RogueJediX> Sanne: I think so. Could you trouble you for the link so I can make sure?
<lengau> misterfishhat:can you start X from the command line?
<Sanne> RogueJediX, sure, sec
<omega> Adept says that I won't be able to change/install software since there's something keeping the file locked, but I checked and there are no other versions of adept running. How do I fix this?
<misterfishhat> lengau: yes
<Sanne> RogueJediX, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetupSoundCards and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems look promising.
<lengau> misterfishhat: are you starting KDM from the command line that way?
<RogueJediX> Sanne: Thanks. I don't think I've seen the second one
<misterfishhat> lengau: i tried
<Sanne> RogueJediX :)
<lengau> misterfishhat: what does it say?
<DaveQB> does everyone have autofs installed ?
<misterfishhat> lengau: it says it started but mhen i logout it goes io the terminal like before
<DaveQB> I havent, but do not know if this is my issue
<s-king> kmix always starts on the default session, anyone know how to disable this. Closing it and save the current session doesnt fix it
<DaveQB> oh HAL is not installed!! I wonder how this happened, I am pretty sure I had it before.
<lengau> hmm... when you type 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start' it says it's already started? Does it go to a login screen or straight to the desktop?
<misterfishhat> it ;ays its started
<DaveQB> ahh dbus is not installed either! what happened here during the upgrade
<DaveQB> is that default in dapper ??  To not have HAL and dbus ???
<lengau> misterfishhat: Does it go to a login screen or the desktop?
<misterfishhat> text login
<DaveQB> can anyone see my text ?
<lengau> after you type sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<lengau> DaveQB: Yes
<DaveQB> oh ok, thanx
<misterfishhat> lengau: yes
<lengau> misterfishhat: Just to make sure I'm understanding you correctly: you start up your computer. It goes to a text login. you log in and type 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start' and it goes back to a text login?
<lengau> that doesn't sound right.
<misterfishhat> it says kdm already started then back to text
<lengau> okay. What about if you replace start with stop?
<kronoz> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<misterfishhat> lengau: ill give it a shot
<lengau> misterfishhat: No
<lengau> That'll stop your Graphical display
<misterfishhat> lengau: im in my ubuntu live cd now
<lengau> oh okay.
<TheFuzzball> hello, how do I upgrade to the official Kubuntu 6.06 release? I am currently using Flight 6, how do I upgrade?
<misterfishhat> lengau: do you know how to mount my ubuntu partition with the live cd?
<dereks_> does anyone have vmware-player running on dapper using their packages?
<misterfishhat> lengau: it claims that its busy
<TheFuzzball> hello, how do I upgrade to the official Kubuntu 6.06 release? I am currently using Flight 6, how do I upgrade?
<ubuntu> trying to install kubuntu and while it starts the partitioner it says 'critical error during ped_disk_new!' any way to fix this?
<lengau> sudo umount /dev/hda1 (assuming your ubuntu partition is hda1) and then sudo mount -t (partition type here) /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<misterfishhat> TheFuzzball: sudo atp-get update & sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<NthDegree> ubuntu: use the alternate install CD if the desktop version is not working
<ubuntu> i tried that one forst
<ubuntu> first
<TheFuzzball> ta
<permanewb> I don't seem to be able to connect to source-o-matic. Is there another way to determine the correct sources.list lines? apt-get fails to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<dereks_> i am getting this error when i try to install vmware: http://pastebin.com/752415   any suggestions
<misterfishhat> lengau: it says not mounted yet when i try to mount it it says its already mounted
<TheFuzzball> misterfishhat, will I need to reboot?
<lengau> hmm... I don't know...
<TopSlack> seems like the partiton table on the drive is messed up
<lengau> that's really weird.
<lengau> yeah.
<lengau> it does.
<TopSlack> hey dereks_ - run vmware-config
<misterfishhat> lengau: its a logical part.
<TheFuzzball> how do I check what version of Kubuntu I have?
<misterfishhat> lengau:and when i check it in the live cds partitioner it says its unformatted
<misterfishhat> when i know it is formatted
<lengau> Does anyone know how to force dependencies to reinstall with the apt reinstall option?
<lengau> misterfishhat: fsck /dev/hda1
<lengau> just to make sure the disc is properly working.
<lengau> *working is supposed to be formatted
<TheFuzzball> how do I check what version of Kubuntu I have?
<lengau> TheFuzzball: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<lengau> oops
<pestilence> TheFuzzball, cat /etc/issue
<Blippe> katapult dies instantly (don't appear with ps -A). What should i do?
<lengau> pesilence: thanks. I didn't know that existed.
<lengau> I was going to have him grep the sources.
<lengau> Blippie: what happens when you run from a command line?
<dereks_> hmm, no one has vmware-player workin?
<TheFuzzball> pestilence, what means Ubuntu 6.06 LTS \n \l ? especially the "\n \l" bit
<Blippe> it starts, and don't directly dies, but alt-space doesn't do anything.
<_bon> could i install xubunntu over the network i have run out cds ?
<lengau> Blippie: does the system tray icon come up?
<pestilence> TheFuzzball, disregard that.
<TheFuzzball> pestilence, okay
<Blippe> lengau, no, no new trays, just klipper and the battery meter.
<pestilence> TheFuzzball, the important part is before those special characters
<TheFuzzball> ok
<TheFuzzball> thanks
<pestilence> sure
<lengau> Blippie: what about as another user?
* pestilence is waiting for the torrent to heat up
<Blippe> lengua, you on win, ubuntu or another linux distro??
<Blippe> lengau, i just have one user, what's the quickest way to try? root?
<lengau> Blippie: NEVER log in as root.
<pestilence> Blippe, no, add a user.  (adduser)
<kronoz> wow, really impressed with krita
<_bon> i have to computers one with kubuntu and the other is quite old with ubuntu could i install xubuntu on the ubuntu machine over the network
<_bon> or ubuntulite
<lengau> Blippie: Kubuntu Dapper
<Blippe> lengau, was a wee bit quick there, did a kdesu katapult, did work
<pestilence> _bon, what version of ubuntu
<_bon> 10.5
<pestilence> _bon, it is possible, but if it is warty or hoary, it might get hairy
<lengau> blippie: okay, then you need to remove your Katapult settings (must have got messed up somehow. That's what's causing the crash, I think)
<pestilence> _bon, do you mean 5.10?
<ryanakca> how do you reset iptables?
<_bon> yeah sorry
<Blippe> lengua, excellent, been looking for them :D
<pestilence> _bon, then just look at the instructions for upgrading to dapper
<Blippe> where do i find them?
<pestilence> _bon, and install xubuntu-desktop, and remove ubuntu-desktop
<pestilence> _bon, if the xubuntu-desktop package exists in 5.10, i would install it prior to upgrading
<_bon> where who9uld i fine the repositries xunbuntu
<lengau> Blippie: are they in ~/.kde/share/apps/katapult?
<pestilence> _bon, they should be the same as ubuntu
<_bon> ok
<Blippe> pestilence, i think it would be wiser to upgrade first (he won't be able to get rid of all of gnome, and upgrading tons of extra gnome-debs would just be a pain)
<Blippe> lengau, nope, they're not there
<lengau> Blippie: weird... hang on, I'll look
<pestilence> Blippe, upgrading first will upgrade all of those gnome-debs, won't it?
<pestilence> Blippe, i'm suggesting that he remove ubuntu-desktop prior to upgrading
<Blippe> pestilence, :D sorry
<Sanne> Blippe, xubuntu-desktop in breezy is in universe
<sampan> yikes my upgrade to dapper just broke after downloading all the debs ... any suggestions on next step?
<pestilence> sampan, apt-get install -f
<sampan> pestilence  what does that do exactly?
<pestilence> sampan, tries to restart where it left off
<pestilence> -f = fix
<sampan> and if that fails too?
<jorgp> wow, that install did not go well
<pestilence> sampan, first things first
<pestilence> sampan, run apt-get install -f
<pestilence> it's not a dangerous command
<jorgp> how do I change resolution on desktop cd, it starts in 640x480 mode and I can not see the buttons to push
<jorgp> bootup
<sampan> pestilence  okay -- well it's spitting out a bunch of stuff ... now redoing locales -- during the download phase there was one file that it didn't download. error msg on: libaudio2 1.7-3ubuntu3
<[knap] > hi, by mistake i deleted my xorg.conf file and don't have a backup, my x is still running can i ''build it''?
<word> WHat does this error mean? - http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/750974
* sampan wonders if he's gonna end out just doing a fresh install from an iso instead of the upgrade
<lengau> Blippie: I don't know. I can't find it.
<Sanne> [knap] , I believe (please, others correct me if I'm wrong), you could reconfigure the xserver and generate a new config file with: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kronoz> word:  what caused that error?
<kronoz> word: where you trying to install nvidia drivers?
<word> kronoz: First I got an input error for device 169..then I was told by imbrandon to remove the tablet pc entries in xorg.conf..after that I get this error whenever I run an app from terminal.
<kronoz> :/ i dunno then
<[knap] > Sanne it's working i'm going to re-configure it now
<[knap] > thanks
<Sanne> [knap] , you're welcome
<pestilence> sampan, i would just keep running it until you get the same error consistenly
<pestilence> sampan, sometimes dependencies cause errors that fix themselves
<pestilence> sampan, through repeated apt-get install -f 's
<sampan> pestilence  k -- so far so good -- lots and lots of scroll and no errors that i can see -- so i'm crossing my fingers and praying :D
<kronoz> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<sampan> it's rebuilding the database right now ... "This may take some time."
<james_xxx> roughly how large should the kubuntu CD be? lol
<pestilence> james_xxx, 700 megs
<james_xxx> lol the image i downloaded is like 200 MB
<james_xxx> it must have timed out or something
<pestilence> james_xxx, that's not it.
<pestilence> james_xxx, i would use the torrent.  that is re-startable
<pestilence> james_xxx, and probably faster, given the load the servers are under right now
<Blippe> lengau, i'm starting to think it was never meant to be :D
<james_xxx> i do not know how to use torrent, but it is time i learned
<sampan> pestilence  now it's asking about Configuration file `/etc/qt3/qtrc' and whether i want to keep my current version (changed by a script or me?!?) or use the updated one -- i presume the updated one?
<pestilence> james_xxx, indeed.  it's not that hard.
<lengau> Blippie: try sudo aptitude purge katapult;sudo aptitude install katapult
<lengau> As one last option.
<pestilence> sampan, if you don't know what it is, i'd say take the new one
<sampan> k -- your guess -must- be better than my guess ;D
<sampan> <--- newb
<Blippe> lengau, done that too
<pestilence> sampan, well, it is usually a good thing to at least look at the diffs
<kronoz> wget -c can also continue
<pestilence> sampan, half the time there is nothing important changed anyways
<lengau> Blippie: which Alt key have you been using?
<lengau> try the other one.
<sampan> pestilence  hope so -- it's too late to look at anything now since i said to change it (i know i've never touched that file, so some script must have)
<pestilence> :-D
<Blippe> left one, the one that works when i started katapult with sudo
<SkrotFFS> Hi. I just installed kubuntu 6.06 and upon playing movies with mplayer -vo xv I get "xv: could not grab the port 73". I've got a ATi card and official ATi-drivers
<lengau> Blippie: I don;t know then. sorry.
<Blippe> np
<lengau> Blippie: I'll look into it and see if I can find something.
<lengau> but right now I have to go.
<_bon> pestilence: theres no xubuntu files in the ubuntu 5.10 repostires
<lengau> bye
<pestilence> SkrotFFS, is that the exact error message?
* lengau is away: Away at the moment
<pestilence> _bon, yea, it's in universe in 5.10
<pestilence> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<SkrotFFS> pestilence: yes
<_bon> ok cheers
<ron_> i am fairly new to linux and entirely new to kde... that being said, how do i get my printer to work?
<pestilence> SkrotFFS, that's a weird one.
<SkrotFFS> pestilence: I agree
<RogueJediX> Which package do I have to dpkg-reconfigure to set up my sound card properly? I may have screwed something up during the upgrade
<pestilence> ron_, alt+f2, type kcontrol, look under peripherals, it's quite easy
<sampan> pestilence  well it finished and only errors now were unable to stat package lists from PLF and cipherpunk ... so i guess it's reboot time?!?
<pestilence> sampan, dunno what plf and cipherpunk are, but sure! why not.
<sampan> just non-ubuntu repos (penguin liberation front, etc.) for some multimedia debs
<zerjillo> Hi all
* sampan crosses fingers and goes to reboot
<zerjillo> can anyone help me with a problem with kubuntu 6.06, an ibook and the keyboard (apple key)?
<zerjillo> i have just installed kubuntu 6.06 but the apple key is not working
<zerjillo> any hint on how to solve it?
<godlkwrth> that may be the expected behavior
<zerjillo> well i need it in order to write some characters (the "at" symbol).
<zerjillo> I'm with an spanish keyboard
<zerjillo> and in the previous version of kubuntu it did work
<godlkwrth> oh
<ron_> umm.  do i add printer/class or special/pseudo printer?  it is connected to my usb port on this puter
<zerjillo> i've seen answers about this but for previous versions of ubuntu (without k)
<kkathman> zerjillo have you tried the regional settings?
<zerjillo> yes...
<zerjillo> i have tried many different settings
<zerjillo> but no way
<pestilence> ron_, the first.
<kkathman> zerjillo:  kcontrol -> Regional & Accessibility -> Keyboard Layout ??
<dipnlik> hi all. what is VmSize in the Process Table?
<kkathman> zerjillo:  also look at the Country/Region & Language
<zerjillo> yes kkathman
<zerjillo> i'm there
<zerjillo> and i have selected Spain (es)
<zerjillo> also tried several keyboard models
<zerjillo> and every key is in the right position for an spanish keyboard
<kkathman> zerjillo:  and you set the Country/Region & Languages to Spain ?
<zerjillo> bu the "apple key" (alt-gr) is not working
<zerjillo> yes kkathman
<kkathman> ohh lol apple :)
<zerjillo> i have change everything to spain
<zerjillo> yeah kkathman :-)
<kkathman> not sure about that one
<zerjillo> i'm on an ibook
<zerjillo> thats the problem
<ron_> thats whtat i thouught. thanks.  but when i get to the printer model selection hp is listed but not my model.  what do i do in that case?
<kkathman> thats typically a special mapd
<zerjillo> the funny thing is that more than a year ago i installed kubuntu and i managed to get it right...
<zerjillo> but not now
<kkathman> zerjillo:  you might need to go to the Keyboard mapping or the schortcuts
<zerjillo> where can i change the keyboard mapping?
<kkathman> zerjillo:  look at the shortcuts
<kkathman> you should be able to map that key to whatever you want
<zerjillo> ok
<pestilence> ron_, you might try the closest model to it, or go on the web and download the driver (should be on the cups website)
<kkathman> be sure to look at the "Modfier Keys"
<kkathman> that might help also
<kkathman> sampan! hey :)P
<zerjillo> i see the modifier keys tab
<zerjillo> but i cannot change them
<ron_> thanx pestilence i will try that
<sampan> hey kkathman :)
<kkathman> sampan long time no see my friend :)
<sampan> kkathman yeah, i've been stuck in my books and not paying much attention in here :)
<kkathman> sampan:  understand that :)
<sampan> unfortunately, the upgrade to dapper has left me with a busted X ... seems the nvidia drivers weren't upgraded
<kkathman> sampan:  did you install or try to dist-upgrade from breezy?
<HTRednek> Hi, forgive the noob question, I'm trying to find a comparision between ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu.  I am assuming its just a difference in the window manager.  Correct?
<sampan> kkathman  dist-upgrade (through adept actually)
<mongey> anyone wanna seed the 64bit dvd ?
<kkathman> HTRednek:  somewhat... ubuntu uses Gnome, kubuntu uses KDE and xubuntu uses XFCE (a scaled back Gnome)
<kosh> umm xfce is not related to gnome
<xanadia> Hello
<kkathman> sampan:  should be easy to fix... just replace nvidia with nv in your x config
<sampan> kkathman  is it as simple as apt-get-ing the nvidia-glx package?
<xanadia> someone help me?
<kkathman> that will get you operational until you reload the nvidia driver
<HTRednek> ok, i was kinda gathering that.are there any other major differences in the distros?
<sampan> kkathman  yeah ... which file is that x config in again??  lol (been too long since i thought about system files on here)
<kkathman> HTRednek:  not really... the core is the same... in ubuntu and xubuntu you will be working with Gnome apps, while in kubuntu you will be working with KDE apps
<mongey> anyone?
<mongey> Current Downstream: 15.89 KBytes/s
<linuxrebel> it's in etc X11 xorg.conf sampan
<sampan> also puzzling is that when i logged in on text mode the login was still labeled as Breezy Badger
<JavaGeek> mmm... how can i find what packages are available for kubuntu?
<sampan> thanks linuxrebel
<kkathman> sampan: etc/x11/xorg.conf I believe
<HTRednek> kkathman: thank you, thats what I was looking for.
<kkathman> HTRednek:  no prob
<iwilcox> Does Ubuntu ship with no MTA by default?  I don't see one installed.
<kkathman> oops too late...thanks linuxrebel :)
<linuxrebel> No problem kkathman.... I've been cursing at copies of it all day today.....
<kkathman> linuxrebel:  hehe
<sampan> k, well gonna try rebooting (had my slave drive fail now too -- so might be fiddling with that as well here in a moment)
* sampan crosses fingers yet again
<linuxrebel> good luck sampan.
<sampan> thanks -- i think i need it ;/
<linuxrebel> Just curious the site talks about an Xconfig tool called Guidance.... what package is that in?
<JavaGeek> between the irc channel, the forum and the mailing lists, which one is the best to find solutions?
<dipnlik> hi all. is it tru that kopete and amarok each one consumes over 100MB of RAM?
<vinboy> it could be for amarok
<vinboy> but 100mb isn't alot
<Bilford> virtual memory
<vinboy> but then it is unlikely
* sampan cheers (with utmost restraint)
<dipnlik> vinboy: 100MB isn't a lot? WOW
<Bilford> virtual memory
<linuxrebel> Kopete on mine is only using like about 10mb ... (6 IM connections)
<dipnlik> well, maybe i'm worng. i'm looking at the process table (ctrl esc)
<Bilford> I could be wrong, but I think virtual memory is a lot different than normal memory
<Bilford> what column are you looking at
<linuxrebel> err make that 1mb 0.1% not 1.0%
<dipnlik> Bilford: VmSize
<Bilford> Can someone please explain Virtual memory
<Bilford> I would like to know what it is
<dipnlik> Bilford: i know that i didn't expect my system to lag so much with just a few things running
<Bilford> youre wrong
<Bilford> Virtual memory isnt normal memory, so wait a minute
<linuxrebel> http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=7541
<dipnlik> Bilford: amarok + kopete + konqueror with 3 tabs for example. i'm on an athlon xp with 256 RAM
<ron_> my printer uses hpijs, which is already installed, how do i get it to use that driver??
<Bilford> VIRTUATL MEMORY
<linuxrebel> oops sorry that is a link explaining VM
<Bilford> ty
<linuxrebel> There is a better article on Virtual Memory at linuxjournal but  for some reason I can't reach the site to search for it
<Bilford> dipnlik, it's not using up that much memory
<Bilford> dipnlik, basically thats storing the file for reading
<ctothej> is there any reason why Azureus would terminate randomly?
<RogueJediX> Memory leak, maybe?
<ctothej> RogueJediX: that was to me?
<RogueJediX> ctothej: Indeed it was
<ctothej> RogueJediX: how would i check?
<dipnlik> Bilford: problem is: with 256 RAM, i would expect amarok + kopete + konqueror + katapult + yakuake would run without problems
<dipnlik> Bilford: but even w/o katapult and yakuake, sometimes my system slows to a crawl
<pestilence> dipnlik, that's a tall order for 256 megs
<pestilence> dipnlik, especially if you are running kde or gnome
<RogueJediX> ctothej: Off the top of my head, try comparing readouts from Ksysguard when you run it and after an hour or so
<joh6nn> dipnlik: have you made sure that nothing is running in the background?
<joh6nn> is there any way for me to switch Kubuntu back to using /mnt , instead of using /media ?
<dipnlik> pestilence: omg, that's very very sad
<dipnlik> joh6nn: well, now i killed a bluetooth something cause I don't use it. can't think of anything else
<kkathman> dipnlik:  lol 256mb of ram??? lol  thats a tall order for sure :)
<Bilford> dipnlik, the Virtual Memory isnt memory being used, it's hard drive space on your swap
<ctothej> RogueJediX: ok. ill give it a shot
<joh6nn> dipnlik: windows XP doesn't do very well with only 256M, either
<dipnlik> joh6nn: oh oh oh it very well does!
<semq> hi there
<pestilence> dipnlik, it is.  if you really want to run in 256 megs or less, try xubuntu
<joh6nn> dipnlik: er.  no.  no it doesn't.  not if you're running 4 or more very large apps at the same time, it doesn't
<semq> i've problem at startup (before the login screen, system hangs): any log file I can edit to diagnoze the problem?
<pestilence> semq, /var/log/syslog
<dipnlik> joh6nn: i had winxp here and it worked very well with let's say itunes, firefox with 10tabs and an IM program
<sampan> heh, no wonder i was getting so many errors ... that must be why -- the upgrade never got around to installing the new linux image even -- weird
<linuxrebel> semq /var/log/messages and dmesg as well
<semq> ty pestilence
<semq> and linuxrebel
<pestilence> dipnlik, well, it will work in ubuntu too....it just might swap a little more than you would like (i'm sure it swaps in windows too)
<sampan> fresh upgrade and adept updater says 537 packages to upgrade
<dipnlik> joh6nn: swap? yes. 3 minute lag? not at all
<pestilence> let's not get into a pissing contest, please
<dipnlik> pestilence: ok, sorry. i just didn't think kde apps were using that much memory
<semq> i can't open gedit: cannot open display
<ron_> my printer uses hpijs, which is already installed, how do i get it to use that driver?
<joh6nn> semq: try kate
<dipnlik> well, i'll try xubuntu then. does anyone know what is the default xubuntu music player?
<pestilence> dipnlik, i've ran kde on 256 megs of memory, it works.
<semq> ok
<pestilence> dipnlik, it's just slower than with unlimited memory :)
<joh6nn> is there any way for me to switch Kubuntu back to using /mnt , instead of using /media ?
<linuxrebel> IIRC dipnik it's xmms ... but amorok etc do run under it.
<JavaGeek> mmm, no tomcat5.5 packages on ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> I have just come to the conclusion that a vanilla kernel with the real time patches makes the system feel much more responsive than the dapper one
<linuxrebel> h3sp4wn:  IMHO a custom kernel always snaps better than a generic one.
<semq> nano worked johan
<semq> ty
<joh6nn> np
<dipnlik> linuxrebel: i want to go away from amaroK, it is eating my ram :P i'll go xubuntu now
<Bilford> dipnlik, try  XMMS
<h3sp4wn> linuxrebel: I didn't do a massive amount of customization just installed the one patch
<Bilford> XMMS is liek WinAmp
<joh6nn> dipnlik: how many songs do you have loaded in amarok?
<dipnlik> joh6nn: +-2500 in the collection. in the playlist, never more than 50
<mongey> anyone wanna seed the 64bit dvd ?
<dipnlik> Bilford: xmms is just a player, i want a manager, like itunes, mediamonkey, amarok or gmusicbrowser.
<Bilford> ok
<dipnlik> Bilford: player for player, maybe mp3blaster is better ;-)
<linuxrebel> xmms does have the manager... in plugins just not as full of eye candy.  however amorok does run under xfce....
<xwolf-> adept seems to have freezed in:
<xwolf-> Descompactando substituto slocate ...
<xwolf-> dpkg run finished!
<pestilence> dipnlik, amarok is the best, in my opinion.  sorry :)
<semq> eth0: no ipv6 routers present
<linuxrebel> Myself I use XMMS even still <-- old fart
<dipnlik> linuxrebel: i'll try gmusicbrowser first, or rhythmbox, something like that
<Bilford> XMMS plays ogg files better on my laptop
<xwolf-> i shouldnt mess with it, should i?
<Bilford> I use amarok on my desktop
<dipnlik> i kinda like amarok
<joh6nn> amarok is nice, but it's a bit slow.
<joh6nn> it could definitely use some optimization, i think
<linuxrebel> dipnik understood.  I'm as I said an old timer and have been using xmms for years... so I stick with it.  depends I gues on what you need
<dipnlik> i need better ram usage ;-)
<dipnlik> downloading xubuntu, hehe
<linuxrebel> Me ... I need a way to really really stop breaking my install.... *grin*
<semq> my system hangs at startup and i dunno why ( I edited log files)
<linuxrebel> semq what's the last thing on the screen?
<sampan> /etc/init.d/pcmcia: line 139:  2536 Segmentation fault      modprobe $PCIC $PCIC_OPTS >/dev/null 2>&1
<joh6nn> sampan: are you on a laptop?
<sampan> end of that line is : /etc/init.d/pcmcia: line 139:  2536 Segmentation fault      modprobe $PCIC $PCIC_OPTS >/dev/null 2>&1   ... i'm getting that error a lot -- any ideas
<sampan> joh6nn  nope ... desktop
<sampan> bah, my copy-paste skillz are sadly lacking
<semq> configuring network interfaces ( i d/ced the ethernet cable)
<linuxrebel> sudo apt-get remove pcmcia ..... should help sampan
<joh6nn> sampan: well, pcmcia is laptop type stuff
<sampan> k
<joh6nn> yeah, you beat me to it, linuxrebel
<semq> now it is:
<linuxrebel> these fingers be a smokin today *grin*
<sampan> it couldn't find package pcmia
<sampan> :/
<joh6nn> heh
<semq> "running local boot scripts /etc/rc.local$
<joh6nn> that's probably why it can't load it
* DaSkreec1 stretches
<sampan> lol -- so how do i remove it from trying to load the darn thing?  (sorry, newb question)
<joh6nn> sampan, open SystemSettings
<sampan> kk
<DaSkreec1> DaSkreech:  Get off!
<DaSkreec1> So whos on Edgy?
<crimsun> there is no edgy.
<joh6nn> on the bottom, from the right, there's the stoplight, that says System Services
<crimsun> [yet] 
<linuxrebel> try removing pcmciautils sampan..... I've got to many different boxes... get names wrong
<semq> system hangs just after "running local boot scripts /etc/rc.local"
<sampan> joh6nn  okay ... gotcha
<joh6nn> linuxrebel: do you know anything about the reason why /mnt was moved to /media ?
<zblach> hi. as a kubuntu user of 8 months, let me just say this: 6.06 is pretty awesome
<linuxrebel> Actually yes.  They have changed things in the Linux Standards Base and Posix.  etc.. /media and /svn have been added
<iwilcox> joh6nn: Think it was basically to differentiate between transient and permanent mounts...
<sampan> joh6nn  in system services ... both pcmcia and pcmciautils are set not to load at boot and are not running (run lvl 2)
<linuxrebel> and Yes iwilcox...
<iwilcox> linuxrebel: You mean /srv ? :)
<zblach> but this is the first time i've ever installed *nix onto a laptop, and i'm having a small amount of weirdness. anyone up to helping me out with a few things?
<load> anyone know why I would loose eth0 in 2.6.15 in dapper?  The e100 module gets loaded, it knows where the card is, reads the mac address, but eth0 won't come up.
<joh6nn> sampan: what about run level one?
<sampan> joh6nn  same
<zblach> little things like widescreen compatibility
<joh6nn> sampan: no idea what to tell you, then.
* DaSkreec1 waits for Fuzzy Flamingo
<zblach> everything is s-t-r-e-t-c-h-e-d out strangely
<linuxrebel> semq do you know what is in the file /etc/rc.local or are you locked out completely
<sampan> joh6nn  i think i might have typoed the package name in the apt command to remove -- they safe to remove completely i take it?
<joh6nn> sampan: so far as i know, it should be completely safe to remove
<linuxrebel> If you are on a desktop sampan yes.  pcmcia is for laptops only.
<semq> not completely locked i can CRTL ALT F1
<semq> ill try to edit the file
<joh6nn> linuxrebel & iwilcox: do you guys know how hard it would be for me to switch back to using /mnt exclusively? i'd like to free up /media for my own use
<joh6nn> you know, to use for all my media stuff
<zblach> maybe even use of some of my keyboard buttons?
<zblach> :(
<joh6nn> zblach: ah, the laptop keyboard buttons
<linuxrebel> edit /etc/fstab and change /media to /mnt where you need it.
<joh6nn> those, my friend, are mainly a pipe dream
<joh6nn> if you get those working, you have lived the impossible dream.  you pull that off, and you can die happy
<zblach> ? it's like vol+ and vol-, how hard can that be?
<joh6nn> massively hard
<semq> rc.locl :
<joh6nn> they're always undocumented proprietary stuff.  i've asked kernel hackers about them before
<semq> exit = 0
<sampan> k, try to reboot and see what's up -- still getting the auto-updater saying three packages are upgradeable after upgrading them four times :/
<semq> no
<semq> exit 0
<zblach> i'd've thought laptop buttons would be far easier than kbbuttons, as lots of laptop kbs are standardized
<zblach> like, kcontrol has built in options for some laptops
<zblach> but not mine :S
<thompa> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<joh6nn> yeah, it has them, but getting them to work is different
<linuxrebel> hmm. semq... But you are at the command line correct?
<semq> file is almost empty
<semq> nano
<semq> yes
<joh6nn> zblach: yeah, the keyboards on laptops tend to be standard, but the laptop buttons usually aren't part of the keyboard
<semq> this is comment : "by default, this file does nothing"
<joh6nn> like, i've got a thinkpad here, and the extra buttons are completely separate from the keyboard
<ron_> on hte add printer wizard when i get to the local port selection it lists my printer, hp psc-1510 twice, which one should i use, and how do i get it to use the driver, hpijs, which is already installed??
<linuxrebel> semq if you type sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart ...... what happens
<zblach> joh6nn: drat. can anything be done about widescreen?
<linuxrebel> zblach... we could shoot speilberg... but I don't think that is what you wanted... *grin*
<joh6nn> zblach: probably, but X isn't my thing, so you're better off asking someone else if you run into trouble.  my guess is that you either haven't got the right driver, or it's not configured properly
<semq> ok I do that
<zblach> i'm pretty familiar with xorg configing
<joh6nn> zblach: then probably you haven't got the right driver
<zblach> :S
<joh6nn> hunt around with apt-caches search and see what you can see
<semq> etc/init.d/kdm command not found
<iwilcox> joh6nn: I've got a thinkpad here, and all the funky buttons are entirely configurable under Linux AFAIK
<joh6nn> iwilcox: in theory, yes.  in practice, i have never gotten it working successfully
<iwilcox> joh6nn: What can you not do?
<zblach> iwilcox: cool, can you help me out?
<linuxrebel> joh6nn do you have the thinkpad pkgs installed
<iwilcox> zblach: Only if it's a thinkpad :)
<zblach> drat. i'm on an HP Pavillion
<CheeseBurgerMan> What's the problem?
<linuxrebel> zblach this program/site might help http://lineak.sourceforge.net/
<iwilcox> zblach: Well, a little googling and you never know.  As proprietary as these things are, *someone* usually figures them out.
<joh6nn> iwilcox: it's been a long time since i've bothered with it, but as i remember it, i went through on the steps listed, and got through it without any obvious errors, and still couldn't get the buttons to do anything when pushed
* JavaGeek is trying to understand this 'launchpad' thing
<iwilcox> joh6nn: OK, but what buttons were you trying to change the behaviour of?
<DaSkreec1> JavaGeek: It's a testament to a space tourist
<linuxrebel> amen DaSkreec1
<zblach> iwilcox, linuxrebel: wow. i've been looking for stuff like this for a while. thanks!
<iwilcox> zblach: Google is your friend.
<joh6nn> iwilcox: i have 4 buttons at the top, one that says thinkpad, one that's got a little home icon, one with a magnifying icon, and one with a mail icon
<linuxrebel> iwilcox have you noticed how rtfm has been replaced with "google is your friend"
<iwilcox> Yup, I think tpb manages all those.
<joh6nn> tbp?
<joh6nn> is that the name of the kernel module?  it's been quite a while
<iwilcox> linuxrebel: Yeah.  One day they're gonna start charging like $0.00001 a search, and everyone'll pay it 'cause it's peanuts, but as everyone relies on google all the time, they'll make billions :) </joking>
<GameOver69> hey can someone help me with network manager
<GameOver69> it seems to no longer find any of my wirelness hardware, thus no networks to choose from
<zblach> cool. one of the buttons works no problem
<linuxrebel> No lie iwilcox.
<CheeseBurgerMan> GameOver69: What hardware?
<iwilcox> joh6nn: I think it means "ThinkPad Buttons", and no, it's a userspace daemon - think it talks to the keyboard via /dev/nvram.
<CheeseBurgerMan> GameOver69: Were you using ndiswrapper when the hardware was found?
<JavaGeek> DaSkreec1: not that... how to use it
<DaSkreec1> you mean how to post bugs?
<GameOver69> CheeseBurgerMan, yes and it has been working great since with network manager
<JavaGeek> basically, I want to know if someone is working on creating tomcat 5.5 packages
<GameOver69> CheeseBurgerMan, now im  on vacation
<GameOver69> CheeseBurgerMan, and it doesnt find anything
<CheeseBurgerMan> GameOver69: It doesn't find the hardware anymore?
<GameOver69> CheeseBurgerMan, i have 2 wireless hardware, one internal, and a linksys card external
<joh6nn> iwilcox: is that different from what's listed in kcontrol?
<JavaGeek> DaSkreec1: if the package isn't there, should I post a bug?
<GameOver69> CheeseBurgerMan, network manager doesnt, i have to start it manually in konsole with iwconfig
<DaSkreec1> JavaGeek: Which package?
<JavaGeek> DaSkreec1: tomcat 5.5
<iwilcox> joh6nn: I guess it's the same thing.  Hadn't seen the kcontrol one til now :)
<DaSkreec1> ah that can't be included :)
<JavaGeek> DaSkreec1: I only see tomcat 5.0.30-9
<joh6nn> hrm
<CheeseBurgerMan> GameOver69: What's 'network manager'?
<joh6nn> well, i was never able to get it working
<linuxrebel> http://www.jpackage.org/ might have it for debian in general JavaGeek
<joh6nn> but it's no big deal; i've been working without it for so long now, i'm so used to not having it, that having it would take forever to get used to
<joh6nn> i'd have to change my work patterns again
<sampan> okay -- so there's no sound ... no xmms/bmp/amarok -- not even system bell :/
<JavaGeek> linuxrebel: i don't want it for debian in general, I want it for (k)ubuntu
<GameOver69> CheeseBurgerMan, program that makes it pretty much effortless to connect to networks.... kinda like windows network manger where you can select what wireless networks to choose from
<iwilcox> joh6nn: I don't tend to give up easily on such things :)
<sampan> kmix shows master output is on and full ... pcm is on and full
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah, that 'Wireless Assistant' thing.
<GameOver69> CheeseBurgerMan, its what kwifimanger should be to put it in simple terms
<sampan> cat /proc/asound/cards shows my SBLive card just fine
<iwilcox> joh6nn: Except for the fingerprint reader on this one, as I really couldn't care less about it working.
<joh6nn> iwilcox: i gave up when i realized that the pay off for continuing to mess with it wasn't worth the effort i'd spent on it
<linuxrebel> yes But that is where they will first appear .... then filter down.   These guys are the clearing house for all java on Linux it seems
<JavaGeek> linuxrebel: which is why i want to know how to use launchpad and start producing packages for ubuntu :)
<DaSkreec1> JavaGeek: In any case for that you would e-mail the maintainer. It's not a matter of a system failure just system timing I think
<DaSkreec1> JavaGeek: Oh you want to maintain it :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> GameOver69: I haven't a clue why it doesn't work.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Sorry. :(
<JavaGeek> DaSkreec1: so, launchpad is only for bugs?
<joh6nn> JavaGeek: you are a brave, brave idiot
<joh6nn> god bless you
<linuxrebel> Ah... I'm not yet savvy on .deb building I've worked over from the rpm and tgz worlds
<GameOver69> :(
<DaSkreec1> JavaGeek: Hit the wiki :) It'll point you in the right way
<JavaGeek> joh6nn: thank you for your support :)
<sampan> anyone else upgraded to dapper and have their sound inexplicably go poof?
<GameOver69> ok well hers a question, i uninstalled then reinstalled the packages, but it still retains all the previous settings
<GameOver69> anyway i can reset previous settings to see if it will work then?
<ron_> when i go to localhost:631 and add a printer that way, it shows hpijs, but it won't let me add the printer cuz i don't have admin rights.  how do i get admin rights?
<iwilcox> joh6nn: Actually, there is one thing I want which I've left alone so far - HDAPS - the "drop the laptop and the hard disk automatically parks before things get messy" thing
<JavaGeek> linuxrebel: plus, jpackage has had tomcat-5.5 packages for a while
<joh6nn> JavaGeek: you know that you can have either a family, or maintain packages, but not both at the same time, right?
<JavaGeek> joh6nn: well, I *do* have a family... :S
<DaSkreec1> GameOver69: You may want to purge instead of uninstalling
<linuxrebel> joh6nn yes but then the screen is busted and it makes little diff.... *grin*
<iwilcox> joh6nn: Anyway - you should have a browse of www.thinkwiki.org .  Most hardware on thinkpads has been made to work to some extent, and if it hasn't, you'll find out there when it does.
<GameOver69> DaSkreec1, how do i do that, and what does that do
<DaSkreec1> GameOver69: You are using adept?
<linuxrebel> Yes but locally we are still using 5.0.something.... we move slowly.
<linuxrebel> locally being my company
<GameOver69> DaSkreec1, yes
<joh6nn> JavaGeek: if you've got a family, package maintainence is not for you
<DaSkreec1> GameOver69: Right click the package and select purge
<GameOver69> DaSkreec1, do i uninstall it first
<DaSkreec1> joh6nn: He could make it a family event? :)
<DaSkreec1> GameOver69: No purging does that
<joh6nn> DaSkreec1: an interesting thought.  let the kids run the compile farm?
<CheeseBurgerMan> DaSkreec1: Perfect! 'Gather round, kids. We're gonna learn how to make Debian packages!'
<DaSkreec1> joh6nn: Yeah put them on treadmills to power the computers
<DaSkreec1> JavaGeek: Join #kubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-devel for the path to family closeness!
<linuxrebel> <== wife is threatening to do that to me.......
<GameOver69> DaSkreec1, ok after it purges... then what do i do?
<DaSkreec1> Then you can try reinstall
<DaSkreec1> The settings should be gone
<GameOver69> oh so i still have to reinstall everything
<linuxrebel> well all work day done ... highway is as clear as it will ever be locally.... I'm off to family land myself
<altprsona> how can i check my os version., and how do i check my drivers for there versions?
<altprsona> pls
<joh6nn> JavaGeek: in all seriousness, though, it's always nice to see someone pick up the torch
<joh6nn> best of luck to you
<CheeseBurgerMan> GameOver69: Not everything, just that package.
<CheeseBurgerMan> altprsona: os version? You mean the kernel version?
<GameOver69> CheeseBurgerMan, ok got it
<altprsona> id take both?
<Blake7984> trying to install kubuntu and create a software raid 1 mirroring array following:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=178400    however, i never see a raid option...how do i do what hes talking about in step 3/4
<DaSkreec1> linuxrebel: See ya man!
<linuxrebel> cat /proc/version and/or cat /etc/*release (don't forget the star)
<altprsona> iv just done an update/upgrade from breezy to dapper, adn i want to check it all...
<CheeseBurgerMan> altprsona: 'uname -r && kded --version'
<linuxrebel> peace all back when I reach the other net connection.
<sampan> i am attempting to get my sound working -- anyone feel like tackling a tough issue (perhaps) and gain that sense of pride at mastering linux sound?
<joh6nn> sampan: what's your problem?
<JavaGeek> joh6nn: thx... well, I first want to see what the deal is
<altprsona> that basicaly worked, didnt verify the dapper...
<sampan> joh6nn  no sound at all ... not even system bell ... i checked cat /proc/asound/cards -- card (SBLive) shows up just fine
<sampan> joh6nn  and lspci shows that the multimedia controller for the card is loaded
<joh6nn> sampan: check the volume/mute situation
<sampan> joh6nn  and kmix and alsamixer both show master and PCM working and at 100%
<sampan> (green lights on and sliders to the max)
<joh6nn> you know enough to make sure PCM is working, so i'll trust you.  ; )
<joh6nn> what's your output device?
<Blake7984> software raid help anyone?
<Hawkwind> I've just installed Kubuntu and am having problems getting inet access.  It appears that my bcast IP# is incorrect.  It's set to 192.168.15.255 when it needs to be 192.168.1.255   How can I change this ?
<joh6nn> Blake7984: i'd say that's a question for straight up #linux
<sampan> joh6nn  2.1 sound ... just a simple cord into the subwoofer and from thence off into two small speakers -- worked perfect with breezy (until an hour ago when i upgraded)
<Blake7984> joh6nn i was basing it on a link given here:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=178400   i just dont see anything about raid like he says in step 4
<joh6nn> sampan: ok, what's your audio device set to?
<Hawkwind> Can anyone tell me how I can change this bcast IP# so I can possibly get internet access ?
<joh6nn> sampan: also, have you rebooted since the upgrade?
<joh6nn> Hawkwind: sorry, no idea
<Hawkwind> joh6nn: Heh thanks.  I actually just got it
<sampan> joh6nn  oh in sys-settings the audio "hardware" is set to autodetect -- there's a bunch of things in the drop down but ... not sure which is what actually (sound just worked with breezy so i never touched it)
<joh6nn> sampan: have you rebooted since you updated?
<sampan> joh6nn  yeah i have -- three times actually
<joh6nn> ah well.  i figured, hey, it fixes windows
<sampan> hehehehe
<joh6nn> Blake7984: hrm.  i've never seen that as an option either
<Blake7984> hmm....now im wondering how to do this
<Blake7984> was trying to use hardware raid...but as discovered on that and other postings....apparently my nvidia hardware raid isnt hardware raid
<Hawkwind> Ok well I've got inet access, but apt-get install <package> gives me nothing.  Do I need to set something up somewhere so it can pull from online sources ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hawkwind: Try using 'sudo apt-get update'
<joh6nn> Hawkwind: if it's a brand new install, you normally have to change your /etc/apt/sources.list
<DaSkreec1> Hawkwind: And use your password
<Hawkwind> CheeseBurgerMan: Ahhh that did some stuff.  Now it's asking me for the CD which I don't want to use.  I want to use online sources
<sampan> i wonder ... for some reason libarts1c2 is not installed and i can't install it with adept -- it won't even let me select it
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hawkwind: Edit your sources.list, and comment out the line with the CD.
<DaSkreec1> Hawkwind: do you prefer the GUI or the CLI?
<Hawkwind> DaSkreec1: CLI if at all possible, but GUI would work too if I had to use it
<joh6nn> sampan: that could potentially be problematic for sound type things, eh?
<joh6nn> sampan: try it from a terminal with apt
<Hawkwind> I'm a 4+ year Mandrake/Mandriva user, so I'm totally new to Ubuntu
<DaSkreec1> Hawkwind: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<sampan> joh6nn  yeah... trying that now
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hawkwind: In that case, run 'sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list' (or whatever cli text editor you prefer)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Rats :P
<zblach> hi
<DaSkreec1> and comment out the cdrom line
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hello, zblach
<zblach> i just found out about xev. does this mean I can map my cool laptop media keys now?
<joh6nn> zblach: make any progress?
<zblach> joh6nn: 915(something) gave me widescreen
<joh6nn> ; D
<zblach> and my wireless & touchpad cutoff keys work by default
<joh6nn> neat!
<zblach> very neat
<Hawkwind> Ok, got the cdrom commented out.  Now, how do I add more mirrors to choose from, and how can I get regular everyday xchat ?
<Hawkwind> Seems all that is available is xchat-gnome
<zblach> also neat is the fact that xev picks up all my media keys
<sampan> joh6nn  it says no installation candidate -- not in the package lists, but referred to by another package -- ugh
<DaSkreec1> Hawkwind: Kubuntu?
* sampan is really confused now
<Hawkwind> DaSkreec1: Yes,  6.06 as of today
<zblach> what can I actually do with xev's information?
<DaSkreec1> Try konversation :)
<joh6nn> sampan: try apt-get update && apt-get install libarts1c2
<Hawkwind> DaSkreec1: No thanks.  I'm an xchat developer
<zblach> DaSkreec1: pwned
<CheeseBurgerMan> haha
<DaSkreec1> Hawkwind: Koolness! Add universe and multiverse to your sources
<CheeseBurgerMan> !sources
<DaSkreec1> !tell Hawkwind about universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Hawkwind> DaSkreec1: Thanks
<sampan> joh6nn  yeah, it's been obsoleted by a package that is already installed
<sampan> so i'm back to square one
<rjamorim> Hello. Would somebody in here be available to help me troubleshoot installing Kubuntu 6.06? The installation process invariably hangs when I tell it I want to manually edit the partitions of my SCSI disk
<joh6nn> sampan: try uninstalling it and then re-installing it
<boga> rjamorim: disabke ACPI at boot
<rjamorim> It's an IBM Ultra3 18GB, on an Adaptec 39160 adapter card
<joh6nn> sampan: after that, try jiggling the handle
<rjamorim> boga: thanks, I'll try that
<dontm> during dapper upgrade it asked me if i wanted to keep my current X settings or use the package mantainers
<ubuntu> hello?
<ubuntu> can anyone help m
<joh6nn> sampan: if neither of those work, turn the radio off, but turn the windshield wipers on
<dontm> and it said default is keep urs but the real default is use pkg maintainer's.  that should be updated
<rjamorim> I'll reboot now. Will be back if it still won't work :P
<sampan> joh6nn  -- lol -- thanks for trying man :)
<dontm> just needs to be consistent
<MrObvious> Hi
<ubuntu> does anyone know how to install ubuntu on a rraid
<load> ok, I'm having a serious problem with the e100 drivers on 2.6.15 in dapper
<ubuntu> *raid
<ubuntu> or is it imposible
<MrObvious> Who here has got a wireless WMP54GS made by Linksys to work with today's release?
<load> I can't bring up eth0, the driver sees the card, but thinks it's on IRQ 225
<joh6nn> sampan: good luck man.  i'm out for the night
* joh6nn waves
<DaSkreec1> ubuntu: hardware raid?
<DaSkreec1> zblach: Hey I like choice :-)
<ubuntu> yeah
<load> I unloaded and reloaded the module, still nothing
<ubuntu> harddrive raid
<DaSkreec1> ubuntu: :-)
<ubuntu> I have two 160gb drives I bought with this machine from sony
<ubuntu> and its says they are raid
<DaSkreec1> I mean is the hardware implemented in hardware or in software?
<DaSkreec1> Ah then it shouldn't be an issue
<Blake7984> hes probably in the same boat as me....onboard hardware raid which is not really hardware raid
<ubuntu> everything works fine until I have to partition
<Blake7984> does it show up as 2 seperate drives, or just as 1?
<ubuntu> it gives me dev/sda
<ubuntu> and dev/sdb
<Blake7984> hehe yep, same as me...its not hardware raid
<ubuntu> and I try to partition one, but it keeps trying to delete all the data
<ubuntu> is there like a guide or something to do this
<Blake7984> trying to figure out how myself
<DaSkreec1> Blake7984: Get on it man :)
<ubuntu> or, as I said originially, is it impossible
<DaSkreec1> ubuntu: what machine?
<Blake7984> DaSkreec1 im still actually really pissed that ive been deceived so bad....i cant believe all these onboard "hardware" raids are actually software
<ubuntu> Windows XP, Sony VGC-RC 210G
<Blake7984> anyways im just trying to figure out how to do software raid now
<ubuntu> h,,
<zblach> thanks guys, good night
<DaSkreec1> ubuntu: It says "RAID ready"
<dontm> !version
<ubotu> To find out what ubuntu version you have type ''lsb_release -a'' in a terminal.
<ubuntu> I'm tyring to install the newest one
<ubuntu> dapper drake 6.06
<dontm> just upgraded to dapper
<dontm> happy dapper day all!
<kkathman> lol
<ubuntu> the two options I have are:
<CheeseBurgerMan> Thanks, and a very happy dapper day you! :P
<DaSkreec1> Right. I think that you may have to make some changes in the RAID BIOS
<DaSkreec1> Blake7984: Did you check out the BIOS settings?
* kkathman checks calendar and notices that there is no such holiday...I had to work anyway :(
<dontm> kkathman: that didnt stop me from calling in sick =-)
<Blake7984> DaSkreec1 yea i used to have raid enabled in it back in the windows days...trying ubuntu now and disabled raid as most guides have suggested
<ubuntu> dev/sda: SCSI1 (0,0,0,)(sda) - 160.0 GB ATA ST3160023AS
<Blake7984> with raid emabled or disabled, ubuntu still sees sda and sdb
<ubuntu> same thing on the seocond one except sda=sdb
<Blake7984> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto  that page explains the situation well
<dontm> anyone know how to set up konversation to auto identify?
<DaSkreec1> Wow
<kkathman> dontm:  lucky :)
<kkathman> dontm sure ... cant you just issue an /msg identify.. on sign in?
<kkathman> I do that in kvirc
<kkathman> Im sure konv has it
<dontm> kkathman: yes well obviously
<dontm> kkathman: was asking if there is a client construct to do so
<kkathman> hmm
<ubuntu> whats gparted
<kkathman> seems like I did that before I went to kvirc
<ubuntu> I can't find it anywhere
<crimsun> you probably want qtparted or something
<crimsun> gparted is gtk-based iirc
<dontm> what?!
<ubuntu> uggh
<dontm> gparted is a partition manager
<CheeseBurgerMan> dontm: So is qtparted.
<rjamorim> Hello, Im the guy having Kubuntu install displaying kooky behaviour when it goes to the partitioning part. Its probably because Im trying to install it on an IBM SCSI disk attached to an Adaptec adapter
<ubuntu> where do I get it
<ubuntu> srry
<ubuntu> found it
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubuntu: 'sudo apt-get install qtparted' should work.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh
<rjamorim> Anyway, the installer keeps hanging after I tell it I want to manually set up partitions
<crimsun> dontm: they're both frontends to libparted
<CheeseBurgerMan> :P
<dontm> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<dontm> [15:19]  <crimsun> gparted is gtk-based iirc
<rjamorim> I already disabled ACPI at both the BIOS and the boot
<rjamorim> So, any ideas... :/
<crimsun> dontm: "It is a graphical editor which uses libparted to detect and manipulate..."
<crimsun> directly from gparted's Description
<larrywells> So is Badger ready for upgrade?
<larrywells> I have breeze now
<dontm> crimsun: i know exactly what is
<dontm> crimsun: u made a typo
<CheeseBurgerMan> larrywells: Yes.
<dontm> crimsun: u said it was gtk-based iirc
<crimsun> dontm: I did?
<dontm> heh
<kkathman> larrywells:  no, I wouldnt dist-upgrade
<larrywells> Why not
<CheeseBurgerMan> kkathman: You wouldn't?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I did :P
<kkathman> CheeseBurgerMan:  its a 50-50 proposition right now
<crimsun> Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.9.0), libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1), libcairo2 (>= 1.0.2-2), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0), libfreetype6 (>= 2.1.10-1), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.2), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.10.0), libglibmm-2.4-1c2a, libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.8.0), libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a, libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.12.2), libparted1.6-13 (>= 1.6.24), libpng12-0 (>= 1.2.8rel), libsigc++-2.0-0c2a (>= 2.0.2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.0.2-4), libuuid1, libx11-6, libxcursor1 (>> 1.1.2), libxext6, libxfixe
<kkathman> Im hearing the devs say its about a 50-50
<crimsun> looks pretty gtk-based to me.
<CheeseBurgerMan> That's not good, considering that it's the final release.
<rjamorim> the installation hangs here: http://www.rarewares.org/rja/snapshot1.png
<larrywells> 50-50?
<kkathman> CheeseBurgerMan:  yah I know
<dontm> crimsun: how is that iirc?
<kkathman> there are probs with kdelibs
<dontm> crimsun: dont u mean gtk-based partition manager, not iirc? heh
<kkathman> its apparently gets in a sequence that kills the install
<crimsun> dontm: If I Remember Correctly
<larrywells> I do not really want a fresh install, I have many things set up just the way I like
<dontm> kkathman: i just ran dist-upgrade just fine
<dontm> updated my source list
<dontm> updated the headers
* DaSkreec1 apologizes to everyone for having no install problems
<kkathman> dontm:  I know...I said it was 50-50
<crimsun> dontm: how did you interpret my statement, heh?
<dontm> oh heh
<kkathman> Im just passing the message along
<dontm> crimsun: i thought u were typo'ing irc
<kkathman> back up for sure
<kkathman> bbl
<larrywells> So maybe I should do it later?
<dontm> crimsun: never seen iirc as an abbr lol
<dontm> crimsun: i also usually capitalize abbr's too heh
<crimsun> too lazy to use shift/caps, sorry :-)
<DaSkreec1> larrywells: Back up your home folder + data
<CheeseBurgerMan> kkathman: That's Ubiquity, not an upgrade
<dontm> crimsun: no worries but yeah we agree lol
<DaSkreec1> Hey.. Is there a way to dump the packages installed from the apt database?
<dontm> DaSkreec1: what do u mean?
<larrywells> I will try it later
<larrywells> No need to rush into it anyway
<DaSkreec1> dontm: about?
<dontm> DaSkreec1: dumping from the database.  elaborate
<sampan> *grrrr* and the upgrade removed OOo too ... sheesh -- this has/is far from painless
<DaSkreec1> dontm: How do I get the list of installed application?
<dontm> DaSkreec1: use adept or synaptics
<dontm> package manager
<dontm> DaSkreec1: under the System menu
<dontm> Kmenu->System->Adept
<DaSkreec1> right
<DaSkreec1> and how do I get a list of the apps to e-mail?
<dontm> DaSkreec1: u can then sort by what is installed
<dontm> DaSkreec1: you want a new email app?
<dontm> DaSkreec1: type "email" into the "quick filter" field
<dontm> DaSkreec1: i reco mozilla thunderbird or kmail
<dontm> is there a better kde irc client than konversation?
<dontm> is kirc better?
<seth> I prefer Konversation to kvirc and kirc
<seth> by a lot
<ctothej> how can i configure ALSA so that it recognizes a 5.1 surround system?
<ron_> thank you for your help with my printing matter, i finally got it working.
<DaSkreec1> dontm: Ok you missed my point :)
<saj> whats command for installing KDE on ubuntu again guys?
<saj> i forgot:(
<sampan> saj   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<saj> sampan: thnx mate
<sampan> sure :)
<ctothej> how do i enable 5.1 surround sound?
<DaSkreec1> dontm; You missed my point :)
<sampan> how do i enable SKIM on a freshly upgraded dapper?
<saj> hmmm this is dodgy:S
<saj> where is userlost gone...
<saj> using X-chat...latest.
<me2win> sampan: try dragging it out from the right side
<ron_> i think i have a pretty simple question for you all... when setting up kubuntu, i forgot to put in a swap file... i recently used qtparted to add another partition and made it a swap... how do i get linux to recognize and use it now??
<me2win> ron_: add it to your fstab
<sampan> me2win  dragging what?  i need to know how to even activate SKIM in the first place -- the old shift-space key combo (used to be default for SCIM) doesn't work, so i suspect i have to activate it
<DaSkreec1> dontm_: Umm Hello?
<ron_> me2win: thanx.  how do u edit fstab in kubuntu?
<dontm_> DaSkreec1: yeah im here what's up?
<Blake7984> shit...installer just crashed while trying to do grub stuff
<Blake7984> how would i continue where i left off
<DaSkreec1> ah ha!
<DaSkreec1> dontm_: you missed my point :)
<me2win> ron_: run kate with super user privs, or sudo kate /etc/fstab
<Kubuntite> Anyone know how to get Enemy-Territory sound working? I Killed ARTS
<Blake7984> am i able to get the installer to resume?
<dontm_> DaSkreec1: what is your point? sorry
<DaSkreec1> dontm_: That I want an exported list (think text file) of the applications I have installed
<dontm_> oh
<jonathan_> Hey, how can I let my wife install games without adding her to sudoers?
<ron_> heh...i forgot how to find out which partition has my swap on it?  how can i find out?
<ealm> my computer hangs randomly when watching movies... the same in both kaboodle and mplayer
<DaSkreec1> jonathan_: from adept?
<Dasnipa`> ron_, fdisk
<jonathan_> yes
<DaSkreec1> ealm: hard hangs or glitches?
<_rince_> mrgn
<DaSkreec1> jonathan_: Umm she can't run adept without sudo as far as I know
<ealm> DaSkreec1 hard hangs as in not even ctrl-alt-del works... I need to swith off the power
<jonathan_> so she has to have full rights to be able to get games?
<DaSkreec1> ealm: Ah that sucks. Codec maybe?
<jonathan_> there's no other way?
<DaSkreec1> jonathan_: You could install games for her
<jonathan_> Guess so
<claydoh> add her user account to the admin group
<ealm> DaSkreec1: how do I figure out? its the same with all divx movies so far
<claydoh> under system settings/ users and groups
<claydoh> but that makes her full sudo iirc
<_nano_> jonathan_: or you could look for tar.gz binaries of the games, those  could be just extracted and used on the fly
<DaSkreec1> claydoh: I think what he's trying to get at is he wants her to install only games and no other types of apps
<claydoh> tricky
<sampan> gah, how do i add a language?  in the regional&accessibility --> country/region & language section -- i can only get English
<jonathan_> Well I just didn't want to give her root privelages
<ctothej> how do i force dhcp to get a new ip address?
<load> is anyone else having problems with the e100 module and 2.6.15 in dapper?
<DaSkreec1> jonathan_: You can give her sudo just for adept if you like
<\etc\bin> hi all, what does PREEMPT mean on my kernel uname
<load> I can't get my network card to come up and I can't figure out why
<pestilence> arg.  kubuntu dapper installer crashes!
<jonathan_> DaSkreeci__How?
<DaSkreec1> jonathan_: I Forget :) but I know you can turn on sudo for someone for a single app
<DaSkreec1> You may want to man sudoers
<\etc\bin> hi all, what does PREEMPT mean on my kernel uname
<DaSkreec1> but I think the second (ALL) means All applications so you would replace that with adept
<jonathan_> thanks, thats what I wanted.
<jonathan_> thanks for the help
<DaSkreec1> well try it out and let me know how it goes
<jonathan_> ok
<pestilence> so is there any way to install dapper similar to older methods?  or is it all through this new "live cd, click install" method
<pestilence> ubuquity crashes on me
<scorpion007> hi, my microsoft intellimouse keeps freezing up and I have to reload the usbhid module to get it working again briefly. How can I fix it?
<DaSkreec1> pestilence: There should be an install CD as well as apt-get dist-upgrade methods
<sampan> and i still can't add a language or figure out how to start SKIM  hrmmmm
<pestilence> DaSkreec1: yes, i am booted on the "install cd" which i guess is also a live cd
<DaSkreec1> Ah
<DaSkreec1> That's a bit strange :) in that case check the start up menu
<DaSkreec1> It will probably have an install option
<pestilence> DaSkreec1: so any way of reverting to a non-ubuquity managed install?  stupid thing crashes.
<DaSkreec1> reboot?
<austrumi_xxx> has anyone here ever tried Enlightenment with ubuntu?
<pestilence> DaSkreec1: i looked through the options documented *on* the cd, doesn't give an option to not boot into the live mode
<DaSkreec1> Ah.. well they have a server CD then?
<ealm> DaSkreec1: I've now tried with three movie players: mplayer, kaboodle and vlc... and it's always the same - after about 15 min video playback my computer frozes completely... tried with different movie files as well (though all are divx)
<pestilence> DaSkreec1: i rebooted to run the cd media test...it passed
<DaSkreec1> ealm: Right I think it may have something to do with the codec. Not sure what to do after that.....
<DaSkreec1> You could try ##linux to see if anyone has a clue
<ron_> in fstab, what is the mount point for a swap partition and what are the options?
<CaBlGuY> greetings peeps..
<CaBlGuY> anyone got dapper installed yet??
<ctothej_> how do i set default applications for files?
<pestilence> ealm: what output driver are you using in mplayer?
<pestilence> CaBlGuY: undoubtedly
<realjimshady> Anyone: in-place upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06 left me with no toolbar icons in Kate or Konqueror (despite trying several different themes & icon sets).  Also, launching GAIM gives a nondescriptive "system bus" error.  Any tips?  Thanks in advance!
<ealm> pestilence: default
<dontm> hrm
<CaBlGuY> pestilence,  well, I know some already had it but, was just seein how many new installs where around..
<ealm> pestilence: dunno more than that.. Im just running it with mplayer, no settings changed
<pestilence> ealm, try -vo xv?
<dontm> every time i run adept updater i fetch list of updates and apply them and quit but they keep showing up as upgradeable in the tray.  same three udpates
<pestilence> CaBlGuY: i'm trying to install it, but ubiquity crashes.
<ealm> I never had this kind of crashes in plain debian btw, so my hardware shouldn't be a problem with linux
<dickhall> hrm.. downloaded the dapper cd, k3b said the checksum was okay, but then the checksum verification failed after burn.. this happened to me when I tried out the beta, so I just gave up
<ealm> pestilence: in debian I could run it in any movie player with default settings
<pestilence> dickhall: sounds like bad media
<CaBlGuY> pestilence,  wow, sory to hear that, how many goes have u givin it so far??
<dickhall> hrm
<pestilence> ealm: debian probably has different conf files by default
<sampan> dontm  i had that same problem -- look at the "action" part of the updater -- it's probably saying to leave them alone -- if you try to change to "install" them it will want to remove several other packages -- try right-clicking them and hit "purge"
<dickhall> pretty old, cheap CDs, yeah
<pestilence> CaBlGuY: 2, so it's repeatable.
<ealm> pestilence: so how do I make it work with kaboodle?
<CaBlGuY> I actaully installed Suse 10.1 today but support sux..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<pestilence> ealm, i don't know, i use mplayer
<dickhall> can you burn a CD iso on a DVD? I don't have any good quality CDs around, but I have good dvds...
<CaBlGuY> I'm gettin dapper here b4 long and reinstallin it..
<pestilence> dickhall, yes you can
<dickhall> well, worth a shot then :)
<dickhall> thanks
<CaBlGuY> dickhall,  yes, just burn it as a "program" type CD or whatever that is..
<pestilence> dickhall, just "pretend" it's a dvd iso.  it will burn just fine
<dickhall> hrm.. k3b told me to insert an empty CD-R(W) into the drive
<CaBlGuY> yea, what pestilence  said.   :p
<dickhall> should I force it?
<pestilence> no
<pestilence> shouldn't require forcing :)
<CaBlGuY> dickhall, what burning app u usin?
<dickhall> k. *hunts for program type cd*
<dickhall> k3b
<dontm> sampan: wow ur right when i manually do install it wants to remove a bunch of other (conflicting im assuming) pkgs
<pestilence> k3b -> burn dvd image
<dickhall> ah, duh, I said CD image
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<pestilence> dickhall, i made that mistake once, ended up in a coaster :)
<CaBlGuY> lol
<dickhall> heh
<CaBlGuY> U 2 huh??
<CaBlGuY> :p
<CaBlGuY> many many coasters in my time..
<CaBlGuY> :-p
<dickhall> yeah, I went through 7 or 8 trying to get dapper beta working
<sampan> dontm  yep -- it took me like 6 "upgrades" before i realized that the action was the problem (i'm a slow learner!)
<CaBlGuY> yep, that happens somretimes..
<dickhall> okay, dvd burning on lowest speed, I'll keep you guys posted ;)
<ron_> can any1 tell me what to put in the mount point and options portion of the fstab when adding my /dev/hdb3 swap partition?
<CaBlGuY> LOL @ sampan   hehe..
<pestilence> ron_: you don't mount swap
<CaBlGuY> aint we all ..  :p
<intelikey> e  konsole is hosed
<realjimshady> Ron & Pest: you don't "mount" swap but it still goes in /etc/fstab
<dontm> sam, how do i know if i should leave it alone or upgrade them and let it remove other pkgs?
<realjimshady> Ron: /dev/hda# none swap sw 0 0
<intelikey> it's background is white and can't be changed.
<intelikey> any one else have that trubble ?
<saj> guys...looking glass got any where yet?
<ron_> thanks alot pestilence and realjimshady
<sampan> dontm, i didn't know for sure -- but since two of the packages looked like they were gnome-related, i "purged" them instead of removing other packages
<CaBlGuY> hmmm   wierd..
<dontm> welp i did it manually
<dontm> let's see if my pc blows up =-)
<CaBlGuY> lol
* CaBlGuY takes cover
<pestilence> ok, so there is an "alternate cd" that has the old text mode installer.  guess that's what i'm doing.  i'm a little surprised they would ship a installer that is so bad.
<pestilence> hahaha
<pestilence> You don't have permission to access /kubuntu/6.06 on this server.
<pestilence> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/6.06
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<intelikey> i tried to talk in here but didn't seem to be in a channel...   'can you here me now?'
<CaBlGuY> if ya can't go forward, I guess ya gotta step back.. :p
<sampan> dontm, mine didn't blow up ... so hopefully yours won't either -- of course, i -do- have significant problems from the upgrade: NO sound whatsoever, can't add any languages, can't seem to start SKIM -- not good :/
<pestilence> intelikey: yes.
<intelikey> ok konsole is hung on the black on white theem.  why ?
<pestilence> intelikey: no klue
<dontm> sampan: what's a quick way to test sound w/o playing media?
<intelikey> i've changed the theme but it doesn't change the konsole.   any one else reporting this ?
<DaSkreec1> dontm: ogg123 ?
<DaSkreec1> aplay as well
<pestilence> intelikey: check launchpad and the forums
<pestilence> !launchpad
<troy> hey folks, is 3.5.3 polished with all the dapper goodies or will I look kubuntu integration if I update?
<ubotu> it has been said that launchpad is a collection of services for projects in the open source universe - https://launchpad.net/
<sampan> hrmm, i -should- know that question -- but i tested by playing a sound in the system-setting --> multimedia area and by trying to play an ogg file
<pestilence> !forums
<troy> "artsplay" works for most common (free) sound formats...
<pestilence> oh that's interesting
<pestilence> !forums konsole
<CaBlGuY> so, did u get dapper to work for ya pestilence ???
<intelikey> i'll add a user and see if it's a local or system problem.
<CaBlGuY> I mena, work "good"..  :p
<pestilence> CaBlGuY: nope!  gotta download the "alternate" install cd, and need to reboot to do that.  so brb
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmm
<CaBlGuY> hope I don;t have that problem..
<CaBlGuY> :|
<intelikey> added user and user can't startx because of /usr/bin/startx: line 169: /dev/null: Permission denied
<intelikey> how lame.
<dontm> sampan: my sound works so *sigh of relief*
<sampan> dontm  lucky you!
<Kadran> hi i used dapper beta and done 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade', do i know use dapper final?
<dontm> sampan: do u have unique sound hw?  is it sb compatible?
<DaSkreec1> Kadran: As long as you had dapper sources yes
<sampan> dontm  it's just an old SBLive card -- worked flawlessly out of the box on breezy -- but i've checked kmix/alsamixer, lspci, cat /proc/asound/cards, changing sound servers ... everything looks right but ... no joy
<Kadran> DaSkreec1: what do you mean about 'dapper sources'?
<intelikey> chmoded null now i get error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<dickhall> w00t, the written image seems binary equal
<dr_willis> sampan:  ive seen some cases where there is a toggle in the mixers to enable the audio outs. that i have to check
<dickhall> that's k3b-talk for "hells yes"
<sampan> dr_willis  yeah, there's a couple in there ... the Master and the PCM ... both are ON and sliders at 100%
<dr_willis> sampan:  with the kde mixer, theres a switches tab ive had to twiddle with in the past
<DaSkreec1> Kadran: Did you change your breezy to dapper in the sources.list file?
<dr_willis> i got a 'analog' switch i had to be sure to enable. :P unless i was using the digital out
<Kadran> DaSkreec1: yes from source-o-matic site
<sampan> dr_willis  hrmmm ... i don't see anything like that, but there's a ton of extra things on both the input and output tabs
<dr_willis> sampan:  thers no 'switches' tab under the kmix application eh?
<dr_willis> i got 3 tabs. output, input, and switches
<DaSkreec1> Kadran: Welcome to dapper!!
<dr_willis> I do have an AUdigy2 card however in this box.
<dr_willis> but ive had similer issues with other creative cards
<Kadran> DaSkreec1: thanks :)
<sampan> dr_willis  yep that's what i have too in the mixer section -- and there's an awful lot of sliders on each of those tabs -- but i thought the key ones were master (output) and PCM (output)
<DaSkreec1> Happy dapper day!
<dr_willis> sampan:  you are using the analog out? not the Digital out?
<sampan> dr_willis  on the card itself?  sheesh, i can't remember -- i plugged it into the mobo about 2.5 years ago
<dr_willis> sampan:  i mean to the speakers.
<dr_willis> sampan:  most creative cards have that single digital out :P if you speakers can handle the input
<ctothej> how do i set the default folder view for kde? (ie: medium icon size and list view)
<sampan> dr_willis  i dunno ... it's an old card (6+ years old) but it was working flawlessly with breezy until about 3 hours ago if that means anything
<intelikey> startx opens x then shuts down no error message at all
<dr_willis> intelikey:  whats in your .xinitrc ?
<Rug> Howdy all
<Rug> How do I get Konqueror (file manager mode) to remember my settings when I close it?
<g00n> hello peeps
<intelikey> prolly not one just made the user
<intelikey> doesnt
<intelikey> isn't there a system defualt
<sampan> should i be seeing aRTS in the audio device section of sound & multimedia?
<g00n> I have just finished installing Dapper and my wireless card is listing in the newtwork settings.  The problem is once i enable it... it enables for 2 seconds and then just disables itself.  Does anyone know what I should do to trouble shoot this or fix it?
<intelikey> dr_willis do you have to have a .xinitrc  ?
<me2win> g00n: that happened to me once, i just restarted
<g00n> I am using a broadcom wirelss modem from my dell inspiron 2200 btw
<g00n> I ahve restarted several times :\
<dr_willis> intelikey:  i got icewm in mine. since thats what i put in it. :P
<dr_willis> intelikey:  try a line like 'startkde' or 'xterm '
<intelikey> hmmm ok.  but it seems odd to have to make an rc file to get something to run
<altprsona> i cant get ksysV init editor to exit, and it wont kill 9
<dr_willis> this is a TEST.  intelikey :P
<dr_willis> if it still just starts/exits - that implies that X is missconfigured
<dr_willis> but does kdm work?
<intelikey> dr_willis yes i see.   and yes it works  but that's not how it should be.   it should run without a .xinitrc
<dr_willis> intelikey:  have you ever logged in from kdm/gdm?
<dr_willis> i was thinking those saved your 'default' selection which startx then some how read.
<intelikey> not that user. i just made it
<intelikey> hmm ok
<dr_willis> intelikey:  try a different user that has used kdm befor then perhaps.
<g00n> does anyone know what I could do to get ndiswrapper working?  If I do -l I get "bcmwl5          driver present, hardware present"  but it isn't lising in my network settings
<macd> g00n: what does iwconfig say?
<intelikey> dr_willis that's not the issue.  i made that user to test konsole to see why the other user can't get rid of that damned white background
<g00n> macd itr isn;t listed there
<macd> g00n: then your driver isnt operating properly
<g00n> eth0: now wireless extensions
<macd> does 'lspci' show anything?
<g00n> hrmm... I got this working on ubuntu and then switched to kubuntu and I am just sucking
<intelikey> and that user can't open a konsole because of permissions on pty.
<g00n> yes it does
<g00n> 0000:02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<dr_willis> intelikey:  heh - what white background?
<CaBlGuY> ok, anyone runin or have run in the past Suse...
<intelikey> konsole
<humbolt> I just went through Fedora Core 5 and SuSE 10.1 installation and I very well remember dapper installer from flight6 and I have to say. Ubuntu rules!
<pestilence> g00n, modprobe ndiswrapper ?
<CaBlGuY> I shiulda never switched over.. Grrrrr
<g00n> yeah pestilence that isn't doing anything
<g00n> :|
<intelikey> dr_willis it's black on white     can't be changed for some reason
<pestilence> g00n, so it is already loaded?
<CaBlGuY> humbolt,  help me with my sound would ya..
<pestilence> g00n, lsmod |grep ndiswrapper
<humbolt> what's the problem
<g00n> one sec
<CaBlGuY> I'm runin Amrok and it's runnin a stream but I can;t hear it..
<CaBlGuY> other sound work just fine
<humbolt> other than amarok or other then stream?
<pestilence> CaBlGuY, what output engine are you using?
<CaBlGuY> and I just installed Suse 10.1  :-|
<g00n> pestilence: that list 3=2 things
<CaBlGuY> I mean, I can hear ummm  like system sounds fine..
<intelikey> dr_willis the update to final hosed the themes for konsole   it worked great before the last update.
<CaBlGuY> and gaim sounds n stuff like that..
<g00n> err
<humbolt> so what, amarok is not working in suse?
<g00n> pestilence: I mean it list 2
<CaBlGuY> no, it works..
<CaBlGuY> just the sound isn;t working right..
<ctothej> how can i switch to admin rights when using Konqueror to set its preferences?
<CaBlGuY> :|
<pestilence> CaBlGuY, what output engine are you using in amarok
<CaBlGuY> I'm DLing dapper now..
<CaBlGuY> ;P
<CaBlGuY> pestilence,  not sure realy..
<dr_willis> intelikey:  hmm.. cant verify that. i HAVE had issues in the past when updating that requoired me to basicially reset (delete) the users .gnome and .kde dirs. to get them back to the defaults.
<humbolt> CaBlGuY: answer pestilence's question and we might be able to help!
<g00n> ndiswrapper           177364  0
<pestilence> g00n, try "sudo rmmod ndiswrapper && sudo modprobe ndiswrapper && tail /var/log/syslog"
<Kadran> does any one has problem with acpi?
<pestilence> oops
<CaBlGuY> Ummm, how can I find out what im running with it?
<pestilence> g00n, try "sudo rmmod ndiswrapper && sudo modprobe ndiswrapper && sudo tail /var/log/syslog"
<g00n> I am in as root
<humbolt> just check the menus find preferences and find engine there!
<CaBlGuY> what engine I mena..
<pestilence> CaBlGuY, in the preferences
<CaBlGuY> *mean
<humbolt> are you in kde or gnome by the way?
<CaBlGuY> pestilence,  amrok prefs right?
<pestilence> CaBlGuY, you should use the xine engine
<pestilence> CaBlGuY, yes
<intelikey> dr_willis did that.  but still can't change the colour.   and look at <ctothej> how can i switch to admin rights when using Konqueror to set its preferences?  <--- same kind of thing.  you shouldn't need root access to set prefferances.
<humbolt> but might have gstreamer
<g00n> pestilence:  what should I look for in the results of that command?
<dr_willis> intelikey:  you installed kubuntu?   or ubuntu then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<humbolt> if so you need to install amarok-xine
<intelikey> there is a bug in the latest kdebase or something.
<pestilence> g00n, well, the tail of syslog might have some errors related to ndiswrapper, or it might have some encouraging messages
<intelikey> dr_willis niether.
<g00n> ahh
<g00n> dhclient: No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<g00n> that is the final message :|
<humbolt> CaBlGuY: it is one little line you will have to type to install that!
<g00n> thanks for all you help btw
<dr_willis> intelikey:  windows answer: reformat/reinstall :P
<pestilence> g00n, that would seem to indicate your wireless card is working, but your network configuration is not
<CaBlGuY> im lookin....
<g00n> ahh ok
<pestilence> g00n, what does iwconfig tell you
<CaBlGuY> I aint findin anytihg about prefs though in the menus,...
<humbolt> I'll guide you
<intelikey> dr_willis i installed server(hoary) and remover several things upgraded to dapper, then installed kdebase and konsole and kmail
<g00n> eth0    no wireless extensions
<g00n> and
<humbolt> starting amarok
<g00n> sit0    no wireless extensions
<pestilence> ok scratch that
<pestilence> g00n, is this dapper?
<g00n> yes
<humbolt> click on settings
<humbolt> configure amarok
<intelikey> dr_willis no go on the reload.  not until shippit gets here.    dialup  and one dist-upgrade is all i'm going to do.
<CaBlGuY> Oh yea,, Duh...  :p
<CaBlGuY> ok, hang on
<pestilence> g00n, not sure.
<CaBlGuY> yea, it's got Xine engine
<g00n> ok
<g00n> damn I ahte problems like this
<g00n> I am prolly doing something stupid
<CaBlGuY> me and u both probablt g00n    :p
<DaSkreec1> hoary to dapper jump
<DaSkreec1> Woah you got bigger ones than me :)
<g00n> when it says "no wirels extensions"  what is this saying?
<g00n> no drivers?
<pestilence> g00n, that probably means it's your wired connection
<intelikey> DaSkreec1 hehhe
<CaBlGuY> so humbolt  what now?
<humbolt> anything else running that uses sound (skype)
<CaBlGuY> just Gaim
<CaBlGuY> and it's not all the time..
<g00n> hrmm... I got this running no problem on ubuntu :X
<pestilence> CaBlGuY, do lsof |grep "/dev/dsp"
<pestilence> g00n, yea, that's odd.  because there isn't any difference between ubuntu and kubuntu on this front
<g00n> yeah
<g00n> damn I must be doing something wrong Grrr
<CaBlGuY> pestilence, ok, went to the next line..
<humbolt> hmm, go in there again to the engine dialog and select output plugin alsa and then try again to play something, but use a wav file.
<CaBlGuY> no errors..
<pestilence> CaBlGuY, that means nothing is using your sound card :-/
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmm
<g00n> but dapper had a differnce in it seems to have found my wirelss card and the prior versions didn't
<CaBlGuY> but I get sound when I use Gaim
<CaBlGuY> :-|
<humbolt> pestilence: Could CaBlGuY's problem derive from the fact that he has no mp3 codecs installed by default?
<humbolt> but xine should be able to play this, right.
<g00n> ohh wait pestilence
<humbolt> the codecs just don't come for gstreamer?!
<CaBlGuY> humbolt,  I'm thinkin...
<intelikey> so you guys that help in here a lot.   note what my error is "can't change/configure konsole"  and ctothej "can't configure/change konqueror"   if others are having the same issues   bugs  bugs  bugs
<g00n> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"SecureWL"  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"
<CaBlGuY> I eman it's just a stream..
<g00n> that is what it says on iwconfig
<humbolt> what kind?
<pestilence> i would hope that amarok would complain about not having codecs
<pestilence> g00n, that is looking better
<CaBlGuY> pestilence,  most odf the time, if something 'else" is utilising the sound, it says it..
<humbolt> CaBlGuY: what is amarok doing? It pretends like it is playing the stream?
<CaBlGuY> but it's not this time..
<CaBlGuY> yes, it plays the stream..
<CaBlGuY> but no sound
<Blake7984> installer stops at "unable to install GRUB in (hd0)"....what should i do
<CaBlGuY> but..
<CaBlGuY> I get sound with Gaim
<pestilence> what if you try to play gaim's sounds with amarok, we know those will play
<pestilence> CaBlGuY, try playing something in /usr/share/sounds/gaim/
<humbolt> maybe it is as simple as the volume slider at the bottom of amarok not in the right position?
<CaBlGuY> k, gimme a sec..
<g00n> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/752778 <-- this is what I get with iwconfig... any ideas now?
<brandon__> I'm new to ubuntu world.  I installed a beta dapper version.  Question: will mere apt-get upgrade take me to today's 6.06 release version????
<dr_willis> yes
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubotu> methinks upgrade is Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<pestilence> g00n, yea, it looks like your card is working now
<pestilence> g00n, is that your wireless network?
<pestilence> SecureWL
<g00n> yes
<g00n> I don't think it is connecting though
<pestilence> g00n, it seems you may have the encryption key wrong
<g00n> when entering the ascii key... do I need to add anything like s:?
<pestilence> g00n, yes
<g00n> ahh ok
<pestilence> g00n, e.g. iwconfig eth1 key s:password
<g00n> ok
<CaBlGuY> ok ok, I found a sound file and it played it..
<CaBlGuY> :|
<g00n> hrmm
<CaBlGuY> this is crazy..  :-/
<pestilence> so it must be a codec issue
<g00n> do I need to change anything for a shared key?
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmmmm
<pestilence> g00n, don't think so.
<CaBlGuY> I guess so...
<g00n> damn I have the right key
<g00n> I am copying it from my router
<pestilence> g00n, in hex or in ascii?
<g00n> ascii
<pestilence> try the hex key
<g00n> this stupid router doesn't give me one
<pestilence> that's odd.
<g00n> ohh wait it does
<g00n> you ahve to set it to do that
<g00n> do I need to do any thing after I change the key?
<g00n> run something?
<pestilence> well
<CaBlGuY> so, I guess I need some codecs then??
<pestilence> when you set the key correctly iwconfig should report a nonzero signal strength
<pestilence> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<pestilence> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<pestilence> there you go
<pestilence> g00n, Link Quality will be nonzero when you get it right
<CaBlGuY> ok thanks..
<g00n> ok
<g00n> hahah this sucks cause it is a 64bit key... completely correct
<slow-motion> re
<g00n> how do you set it as no key?
<g00n> jsut set key to blank
<pestilence> iwconfig eth1 enc off
<g00n> thanks
<Ahmuck> i need a program in that wall equalize exposure across a set of images
<g00n_> yoyo
<g00n_> looks like I will read through the iwconfig manual
<humbolt> can anybody pass me his kernel line from grub? I don't remember the default options but want to set grub back to grafik mode.
<saj> i have a problem guys. ive installed Kubuntu...but the thing is still in Gnome? am i supposed to restart the system?
<dr_willis> the login screen has a menui to selexct what  desktop to use
<DaSkreec1> Right
<DaSkreec1> dr_willis: Long gone
<dr_willis> Odd.. in konversation his name still gets highlited if i move over it
<dr_willis> 'open a query with saj' - :P which i cant do since hes not here any more
<dr_willis> xchat dont do it that way
<oomph> is it possible to upgrade from the RC to the release from today via aptget?
<DaSkreec1> Bug! :)
<dr_willis> Konversation is neat.. but needs some work.
<dr_willis> oomph:  i did. :P
<oomph> how so? apt-get upgrade ?
<dr_willis> !upgrade
* DaSkreec1 happily goes off to report it
<oomph> k
<oomph> ill give it a go
<oomph> only difference between kubuntu and ubunto is KDE vs gnome, right?
<DaSkreec1> And a vowel
<dr_willis> oomph:  yea. i normally install ubuntu, then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop as the fiorst thing
<DaSkreec1> ebuntu desktop!
<dr_willis> i want a windowmaker desktop! wuwubuntu!
<linuxmonkey> lol
<dr_willis> and a emacs desktop emacubuntu
<g00n_> shouln't i be able to enable my network card even if the wireless settings aren't right?
<DaSkreec1> Wuwu!!
<DaSkreec1> :)
<stevekl> emacs is about as useful as a poopie flavored lollipop
<dr_willis> stevekl:  i hear those are popular in some countries. :P
<NickPresta> I have a pretty big problem that I have no idea how to solve. I was updating to Dapper via Adept (Changing the sources in my list from breezey to dapper) and during the installation, my power went out and the computer shut down. When I turned it back on, kdm, X, my internet connection, libraries, packages, etc were gone and since I had no internet connect (and I don't know how to establish one via console) I c
<NickPresta> Also, I partitioned my drive and installed Dapper on another partition and I mouted /dev/hda1 (my broken breezy) and can access files and such. Any way to restore breezy?
<DaSkreec1> NickPresta: How do you connect to the internet?
<stevekl> Not everyone owns just one computer.
<dr_willis> may want to backup your home dir. for a start.. just so you have backups just in case
<NickPresta> I did that, yes.
<oomph> !upgrade
<stevekl> NickPresta: I would just burn and install dapper from a CD
<NickPresta> I did that, yeah. I got all my information so I suppose its for the best...
<dr_willis> it seems to be a good habbit to keep your /home on its own hard drive. :P or at least its own partition.
<stevekl> And, in the future, put /home on a separate position
<stevekl> So when you need to reinstall, you don't have to back it up
<stevekl> dr_willis beat me!
<stevekl> er
<stevekl> separate partition
<stevekl> God i'm retarded lately
<NickPresta> How would I put my /home/ directory on it's own partition?
<dr_willis> the more stories i hear about upgrade proboems.. the more i think a seperate /home and a clean reinstall - is the best bet.
<stevekl> You have the option of doing so during installation
<stevekl> when you partition the drive
<stevekl> make a new partition and define it as /home
<dr_willis> the parttioing tools could be a little clearer on that feature. :P
<stevekl> dr_willis is exactly correct here
<dr_willis> i got a spare 300gb hd for my /home :P
<NickPresta> Indeed. I tried making my own partition for various things (like school work, job stuff, etc) but it was confusing to someone who hasn't edited a partition table before...
<dr_willis> i got a lot of wallpaper. :P
<dr_willis> NickPresta:  once ya do it enough - it becomes trivial. sample layout for a 1hd system
<linuxmonkey> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<dr_willis>  - /  (partition #1  hda1 primary) about 50gb (or so), /home (hda2)   big as ya can get.. then a hda3 = swap.
<stevekl> NickPresta: It's actually pretty easy...just create a partition (cfdisk is the best tool for this if you're doing it to a drive which isn't mounted already), and that creates a new /dev/hda(whatever)
<dr_willis> I like the live cds that have gparted. :P
<NickPresta> well, now that I have both Dapper and my broken breezy on the same box, is there any graphical partition tool you suggest to remove breezey and create another partition for Windows as well as modify my current installation?
<stevekl> So then you just put /dev/hda(whatever) in fstab, format it with the correct tool, and viola
<g00n_> yeah gparted is nice
<stevekl> cfdisk is technically 'graphical' but I know what you mean
<stevekl> unfortunately i've never used anything but cfdisk so I don't know what to reccomend
<stevekl> Even I won't touch fdisk, that program scares me
<saj> hi...ive installed kubuntu via sudu but the desktop is still gnome...boot sequence..log in thing etc are kubuntu but after i log in its gnome:S what do i need to do?
<kkathman> fdisk in fine hehe
<NickPresta> The biggest thing that annoys me about this is that I lost all the customization I did. I keep pressing F12 for YaKuake. ;_;
<kkathman> sudo fdisk -l  is a good way to see all partitions on an entire system :)
<kkathman> course it can be a little like rm -rf  /  if you arent careful
<sampan> nickpresta  that's the one good argument for dist-upgrade -- keep your settings -- but i'm not sure it's worth it ... i'm doing upgrade now and ... so many 'issues' that i think it might have saved time to just do a clean install
<stevekl> kkathman: I was forced to use fdisk once, as cfdisk couldn't read my partition table because (only) one partition was messed up
<stevekl> and I had to delete it
<kkathman> ouch
<stevekl> Thinking back, I think that makes cfdisk kinda lame and useless
<stevekl> but fdisk actually saved the day, I was able to delete the partition using that
<kkathman> I dont trust any partitioning tools
<kkathman> right
<stevekl> so I shoudln't badmouth fdisk
<kkathman> lol
<stevekl> And i'm still not sure how I managed to create a corrupt partition...
<kkathman> parted/gparted and its variants ... now those are scary
<saj> any one?
<kkathman> saj if you installed ok, then when you reboot...check the options in the lower left and choose KDE...then make it the default
<kkathman> or not
<kkathman> heh
<s-king>  does anyone know how to prevent kmix from starting every time you start kde?
<s-king> working with clean sessions does not work
<NickPresta> so if I wanted my /home directory on another partition, would I create an empty partition and then change my $HOME path to /dev/hd*/ ?
<semq> hi
<semq> i need help
<semq> pcmcia failed
<sampan> does anyone know how to make sound actually work on (my) dapper?  *cry* ;)
<saj> kkathman: in the log in screen? where will i find the option?
<kkathman> sampan:  what have you tried so far ?
<stevekl> NickPresta: no
<kkathman> saj:  on the lower left at the login
<stevekl> NickPresta: Create the partition, and then mount it as /home
<kkathman> saj I think it says "options"
<stevekl> NickPresta: So move all your /home stuff to a separate location (back it up in other words)
<stevekl> NickPresta: And then create the partition
<saj> kkathman: thnx a billion buddy :D.
<semq> what does "segmentation fault" mean?
<NickPresta> ahh and then sudo mount /dev/hd* /home ?
<sampan> kkathman  lets see ... lspci (it shows up), cat /proc/asound/cards (it shows up properly), kmix (Master and PCM (outputs) are both ON and sliders at 100%), system settings --> sound (tried OSS, ALSA, ESD, etc.) ... no sound at all
<stevekl> NickPresta: exactly
<skipster23> what is the best way to burn iso's to dvd
<NickPresta> ahh ok. makes sense
<NickPresta> thanks
<stevekl> NickPresta: You can put a line like that in fstab so it mounts automatically
<DaSkreec1> kkathman: You partition with a hex editor? :/
<stevekl> let me give you an example...
<stevekl> /dev/hda6       /home           ext3    defaults        0       2
<kkathman> sampan can we go back to kmix?
<stevekl> like that
<sampan> kkathman  sure!
* sampan is happy to make a return trip
<NickPresta> ok
<NickPresta> thanks a lot
<semq> someone help me please
<kkathman> sampan:  can you please click on the Kmix, and then click on Mixer
<skipster23> me to
<sampan> done
<stevekl> semq: You have to be more specific...I can tell you what a segmentaiton fault is but it won't help you
<kkathman> sampan:  ok.. now on my system, I have the Master on (green light) and up at 100%
<stevekl> semq: It generally means that something bad happened (a bad error) and if you get it while running a program, it means that the program's writer madea mistake
<sampan> kkathman  yep ... mine too
<kkathman> sampan:  then the 4th slider, PCM green on and slider up
<sampan> kkathman  yep ... mine too -- in fact, if i click either of those green buttons there's a slight "pop" out of my speakers
<kkathman> sampan:  everything else is off (green off)
<semq> during boot process i get PCMCIA failed then segmentation fault then cardmgr: no sockets found then error inserting genrtc
<kkathman> ok hmm
<sampan> kkathman  yeah -- the PC speaker was on, but that was only because i turned it on about 30 minutes ago (it was off prior and i was just stabbing)
<stevekl> semq: Do you use PCMCIA cards? does this error halt your system?
<kkathman> sampan:  you are on kubuntu yes?
<skipster23> does anyone know haw to burn iso's to dvd in kde
<sampan> kkathman  yep -- just upgraded to dapper
<Bilford> double click the iso
<semq> no ive no pcmcia card
<semq> this halts my system
<semq> but i can still CTRL ALT F1
<sampan> kkathman  how do i find out the exact location of my sound card?  my mobo has onboard but i want to use the sblive card -- maybe i have to put in a custom location on the sys-settings--sound area?
<stevekl> semq: Can you log into the console at ALT-f1?
<semq> yes
<kkathman> sampan:  ok..lets do an alt-F2 and type kcontrol,  then choose the Sound& Multimedia
<sampan> kkathman  k, done ...
<skipster23> bilford: k3b tells me its not a cd, do i force the burn
<kkathman> sampan:  ok now click the Sound System option
<sampan> done
<kkathman> sampan:  be sure that "Enable the sound system" is checked
<Bilford> skipster23, no
<stevekl> Can someone else help me with semq heh
<sampan> lol yeah i made sure ;)
<stevekl> semq: I'm not sure what to tell you now
<semq> my sys halts just after giving me [xxxx.xxxx]  sometihng IPadresss something
<kkathman> sampan:  then click the Hardware tab... whats selected as the audio device?
<semq> ty for answering me
<kkathman> sampan:  probably will be "Autodetect"
<sampan> kkathman  hardware dev is "autodetect" -- but i've tried each and every item in the list (OSS, ALSA, ESD, NAS, and "threaded OSS")
<semq> this may be due to vmware?
<semq> i ve this prob since i updated to drapper
<skipster23> bilforb: the error Reads  "found media: DVD+R (empty)  Please insert an empty CD-R(W) medium into drive
<kkathman> sampan:  hmm..
<semq> scuse my english
<skipster23> can anyone else help
<kkathman> interesting.. I just checked my sound and I'm now getting nothing
<kkathman> odd
<sampan> kkathman  my mobo has onboard sound -- but i've disabled it in BIOS, maybe i need to "override device location" (same hardware tab) -- but how do i find where the SBLive card is at?
<kkathman> ahh never mind it works :)
<kkathman> just my system notifications seems weird
<stevekl> semq: I would say "turn off pcmcia support"but I have no idea HOW to do that...
<semq> ok
<kkathman> sampan:  go back to the Sound System again and click the Test Sound and see what happens
<stevekl> semq: Have you upgraded since? (done the apt-get dist-upgrade I mean)?
<semq> i look for it
<dr_willis> pcmcia=off as a kernel boot option (i think)
<semq> no
<sampan> kkathman  *nod* that's how i've been testing -- it's just silent
<kkathman> hmmm
<kkathman> this is indeed odd
<semq> doing it now
<stevekl> semq: I would dist-upgrade again (after updating, of course)
<sampan> i have a sneaking suspicion that the upgrade lost my setting for the sound card location and that's what's borking this up -- because there was at least one big audio glitch in the upgrade
<skipster23> nevermind i figured it out without anyones help thanks
<kkathman> sampan:  for some reason I dont seem to be able to get system notifications
<kkathman> but sound works when I click the "Test Sound"
<robotgeek> hey kkathman
<sampan> kkathman  strange
<semq> o well 1hour 20mn to DL
<linuxmonkey> are the any issues installing the nvidia drivers on kubuntu dapper
<sampan> kkathman at least you're getting SOME sound -- i can't get a thing ... no bell, no mp3s, no oggs, no sys notifications, no test sounds
<kkathman> hmm but this is a bit disturbing
<stevekl> I haven't been getting any upgrades for a few days, even when running dist-upgrade...does this mean release of dapper has settled down, or something?
<skipster23> linuxmonkey: is it possible and how would i go about doing it
<sampan> kkathman, believe me, i'm disturbed too!
<kkathman> sampan:  maybe there is something in the wiki
<kkathman> I'll check
<sampan> errr, that sounded wrong
<dickhall> so what's the general consensus - upgrading 5.10->6.06 is pretty safe?
<stevekl> oh it's released huh
<sampan> dickhall, it borked my sound in a big way (and i've seen at least one other person with what seemed to be the same problem) -- but YMMV
<chakie> i still don't dare upgrade and break my system
<semq> yes not beta yet
<kkathman> sampan:  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DebuggingSoundProblems
<skipster23> dickhall: i like 6.06 it runs a little slow but much faster than winblows
<scorpion007> how can I disable the apm module from loading?
<stevekl> dskjdshfkjdsf my connections hELP
<semq> dickhall: don't do that
<dickhall> I'm planning on going to Dapper regardless, just wondering if the upgrade was any smoother
<stevekl> scorpion007: install rcconf, run it (as root) and you can uncheck the apmd init thingie
<kkathman> hmm odd I wonder why I cant get any system notifications?
<robotgeek> dickhall: been on dapper since 6 months, works fine
<dickhall> robotgeek: did you upgrade from breezy?
<semq> dick do u have vmware? if so u should uninstall it
<robotgeek> dickhall: nope, but i did upgrade a wmware breezy image all the way to dapper
<stevekl> *weeps* my wireless has gone completely slow and useless
<dickhall> robotgeek: and?
<kkathman> sampan:  hehe.. do me a favor and go back to the kcontrol->sound&multimedia->Sound system... then click the defaults, then click APPLY and see what happens
<robotgeek> dickhall: works fine
<dickhall> hoary was my first kubuntu, and breezy was released a week later, so I tried the upgrade - borked everything
<NickPresta> are all the build essentials standard with dapper?
<sampan> kkathman  still nothing :/
<dickhall> okay
<kkathman> awww... my system notifications came back
<kakalto> !upgrade
<ubotu> [upgrade]  Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<kkathman> sampan:  perhaps robotgeek might have some other ideas
* robotgeek scrolls back
<Blake7984> how big should my boot partition be
<scorpion007> stevekl: thanks, I'll try it
<sampan> thanks kkathman :)  it's baffling to me ... and i'm tearing tufts of hair out as i type ... ;X
<sampan> robotgeek, essentially i have NO sound at all since the upgrade ... but no obvious reason for the problem (kmix is right, lspci lists my card, cat /proc/asound/cards shows my card too)
<kakalto> erm...
<kakalto> why does it say that the default upgrade option has been reported as not working?
<robotgeek> sampan: no clue about soundacards, sorry
<robotgeek> sampan: file a bug :)
<farous> sampan: i had the same prob. remove the old gstreamer hidden files .gstreamer-0.8
<sampan> farous, all of them?  sudo apt-get remove *gstreamer-0.8*  ?
<stevekl> Is the dapper install CD X only?
<farous> sampan: you can check by adding a new user and see if he can access the sound card. also turned out that by default my old account was denied access to sound. so i had to re adjust that
<sampan> robotgeek  that's alright -- thanks for taking a look :)
<stevekl> is there an option to run it without X?
<stevekl> i'd *really* like to do it the old way like with breezy
<farous> sampan: you can do that but under your home dir you have a hidden old .gstreamer-0,8 dir
<sampan> farous, oh ... should i just delete that hidden dir?
<farous> sampan: yap and check that your user name have access to sound devices
<farous> just give your username admin permission again. This given that no problems are with your sound card
<sampan> farous, there's only one file in that dir registry.xml ... i'll check the user thing right now
<scorpion007> stevekl: thanks, turning apm off stopped my mouse from locking up. I tried passing noapm and apm=off on the command line but it didn't seem to work in dapper
<farous> sampan: you need to log out and in again for it to work.
<sampan> farous, well my user is listed in the "audio" group
<sampan> no "sound" group at all though
<kkathman> sampan:  mine doesnt either
<kkathman> and my sound is fine
<DaSkreec1> night  all
<stevekl> scorpion007: i'm glad it worked, I was sort of gambling because I didn't know if 'apmd' was on the lisst of rcconf stuff
<farous> sampan: mine was too i do not know maybe old config file. just adding my self to the audio group again did the trick
<stevekl> what's with this dman wireless? God I hate netgear
<farous> sampan: did you check and see that you have a sound device. ls /dev/snd
<farous> and lspci | greo audio
<farous> and lspci | grep audio
<Pants> so, uh... my machine is only a few minutes away from completely upgrading itself! I'm excited! ... I didn't even know Dapper Drake was out yet until a few hours ago
<stevekl> Pants: I didn't know until like 4 minutes ago hehe
<Pants> will there still be stable Ubuntu and Kubuntu releases every six months?
<seth> Pants, yes, every 6 months
<sampan> farous, yeah -- i do ... but i have a question about that -- i have an onboard sound chip and a sblive card -- the chip is disabled in bios and i don't see it in, say, cat /proc/asound/cards ... but maybe is kde still trying to output to the onboard and not the sblive?
<scorpion007> does anyone know why ubuntu won't boot with acpi enabled? It reboots at the beginning of the boot process.
<seth> Pants, except this one was delayed a bit, so the next release (Edgy) will be in 4 months
<seth> Pants, then back to the 6-month schedule
<farous> sampan: frankly i do not know
<robotgeek> hey seth
<seth> robotgeek, how've you been? :)
<robotgeek> seth: good good, running up the bandwidth with EU downloads
<sampan> farous k -- just a thought i had
<farous> sampan: try this add a new user. login from his acount and test the sound
<seth> robotgeek, great :)
<sampan> k i'll give that a try
<kkathman> sampan:  its a good idea to disable the on board sound, yes, if you have an external sound card...windows pnp is smart enough to know this, but Im not sure linux is
<kkathman> because its pretty much a proactive thing
<sampan> kkathman  it is disabled in the BIOS ... (did that for breezy a long time ago)
<Pants> seth:  awesome, because I was afraid the "LTS" thing meant some kind of change in schedule ... I'd miss those colorful animal names
<kkathman> sampan:  ahh ok
<mikedep333> you guys know the dapper KDE picture that you see when you go to about KDE? where can I find a copy of that?
<stevekl> What's LTS?
<dickhall> robotgeek: how did you upgrade? s/breezy/dapper/g in sources.list?
<mikedep333> I have to say, that is very creative
<mikedep333> stevekl: long-term-support
<mikedep333> this release will be supported for 5 years
<stevekl> dickhall: there's a "reccomended sources.list" for dapper somewhere
<dickhall> I'll have a google, thanks
<robotgeek> dickhall: yeah
<stevekl> dickhall: i'd  give you mine but i'm on a machine running breezy
<gilster> please anyone....card reader setup? toshiba m40x
<mikedep333> gilster: what do you need?
<mikedep333> your card reader should be setup automatically on 6.06 if it supported
<gilster> my card reader is recognized as a built in pci device
<gilster> but when i put and SD or Smartemedia in  nothing
<gilster> how do i acess this device
<gilster> how do i mount it ...etc?
<mikedep333> h/o
<mikedep333> let me check with mine
<mikedep333> gilster: using ubuntu 6.06, KDE automatically recognized when I put in a card
<mikedep333> it detected my card as a scsi/usb drive
<mikedep333> check /dev/ and see if you see any sd* devices
<gilster> no
<mikedep333> gilster: what version of kubuntu are you using?
<gilster> when i run lspci....it picks up the built in TI reader but i cant seem to accees it anyhwere
<gilster> dapper
<mikedep333> arrgh, I'm new to ubuntu, I'm not as familiar with the utilities to check out hardware
<mikedep333> if you can install ubuntu-desktop (all the gnome stuff), the people in #ubuntu can help
<DaveQB11> when in the boot peocess is /etc/fstab executed ??
<mikedep333> oh, gilster
<mikedep333> go to "system settings"
<gilster> yes?
<mikedep333> disks and filesystems
<gilster> ok
<mikedep333> see if it says anything for flash reader or multi flash reader
<gilster> no i have done all that...it only picks up my drive partitions and my DVDRW
<mikedep333> hmm, from online, it looks like the card reader probably won't be easily supported until ubuntu implements kernel 2.6.17
<mikedep333> but there is something about sdhci
<gilster> yea
<mikedep333> gilster: yea, this is hte project to support your card reader
<mikedep333> http://openfacts.berlios.de/index-en.phtml?title=TI_FlashMedia_xx12/xx21_driver
<mikedep333> but until they get in the main kernel, there is not much you can do
<gilster> thanks
<mikedep333> sorry, this is the problem with buying hardware in general, not everything is linux compatible and it is often hard to check
<gilster> yes///thanks anyways///
<gilster> how does one change the bootsplash scree n
<mikedep333> i'm assuming your purchase of this laptop is fine
<mikedep333> *final
<gilster> yes
<mikedep333> so I should point out that USB card readers can be gotten for pretty cheap
<gilster> oh yes i have one of those as well
<sampan> w00t!
<sampan> figured it out
<orient2000> No upgrades for 2 days. Is it bad or good? I miss it thouth.
<sampan> for some reason the "WAV" output in ALSAMIXER (not kmix) had been put to 0 and so, sounds WERE playing, but were inaudible
<_nano_> orient2000: didn't you do the 3.5.3 upgrade? :P
* sampan cheers
<orient2000> I just hit upgrade every day so I guess i have it. how can I check it out?
<kkathman> orient2000:  if you've been updating each day, you are home man
<iNiku> hmm, I still have 3.5.2 according to dpkg
<iNiku> and dist-upgrade isn't showing anything new... is the new kde stuff in some special repo or something?
<sampan> one problem down -- now if only i could get skim working i would be a happy camper
<kkathman> sampan:  excellent :)
<orient2000> before shi... windoes gave me upgrade every 2 weeks. It does feel a differerence.  THANKS.
<sampan> kkathman  yeah ... i don't think i've ever even messed with alsamixer before -- who would have thought a slider in there would be the key?
<Pants> dpkg-preconfigure died when the upgraded stuff was installing ... should I be worried?
<sampan> stuff like that feels so ... RANDOM
<_nano_> i've a query, let's say i intend to compile an app from source, is there a way to register the same in the apt system?
<sampan> pants, my upgrade bit the dust two or three times like that -- i just restarted with apt-get -f install ... and it picked up and eventually finished
<Pants> what does -f mean?
<sampan> "fix" ... it might have been apt-get install -f  ... it'll try to fix and continue
<OmniDistortion> Okay sorry I left, I was about to ask a question!!
<OmniDistortion> It seems I am unable to adjust the resolution
<Pants> thanks, sampan
<OmniDistortion> I sit across the room from my monitor so it's near impossible I see it at max resolution
<OmniDistortion> But when I set it to something lower it doesn't change and boots me out to the login screen
<sampan> pants, yw -- just passing on what little i know (someone else was kind enough to help me when i had the same question!)
<OmniDistortion> Is this a common problem?
<stevekl> I know I asked this but I don't think I got an answer: can you install dapper in a non-X environment?
<frank_> stevekl: yeah. you can do a server install
<sampan> stevekl i'm sure you can do a non-X install
<stevekl> By "non-X" i mean, I want the installation proccess to not involve X
<stevekl> not just "it won't install X"
<saxofun> good morning
<frank_> stevekl: download the 'alternate' cd
<saxofun> I assume that I'm not the only one having troubles upgrading to dapper?
<OmniDistortion> Guys, can't change resolution. Getting logged out.
<Lynoure> stevekl: well, the installation process does not much use X, but I think the server installation might be the thing
<frank_> stevekl: the 'alternate' cd has a text-based installer
<Lynoure> much=it tries to configure it and start it, but that's about it. Unless things have chnage from dapper beta....
<saxofun> My X-server is not running and when I try to execute "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" I've a lot of unresolved dependencies :(
<stevekl> The server install CD uses X during installation?
<Lynoure> saxofun: are your sources.list sources the right ones?
<Lynoure> saxofun: did you do apt-get update?
<saxofun> yes, I used the old breezy sources and replaced "breezy" by "dapper". I did the whole upgrade using "Adept"
<sampan> stevekl  i doubt the server install uses X (many servers aren't X capable, so a text-only install process would be the only way to install on them -- having an X-based installer for a non-X system would not make much sense)
<frank_> saxofun: did you do a fetch updates before?
<Bilford> weird
<Bilford> Im using XGL+soemething
<stevekl> sampan: I'm sure the machine I am installing on can handle X, I just think that the X installer is horrifyingly clunky and counter-productive
<Bilford> compiz
<nysosym> hi all
<saxofun> frank_: yes I had about 1000 something packages after the "fetch updates". After that I did a "Full Upgrade" and then "Commit"
<stevekl> I can install MUCH faster the 'old' way
<chavo> stevekl, actually the live cd installer takes about 5 minutes
<chavo> it just copies an image to the hard drive
<nysosym> i have a big problem with Dapper Drake Final + KDE 3.5.3 my system will not restart or shutdown. Ill become a black screen und the system hangs.... can anyone help me please?
<frank_> saxofun: hmmm what errors do you get?
<wt8008> my adept crashed, but the database is still locked, how can I remove the lock?
<sampan> stevekl  sure ... i like text installers too actually kinda makes me remember the tsr-80s of my childhood!  i'm guessing that the server installer will LET you install X (and a wm/de) just fine -- it's just what you're looking for: non-X install process, but an X end result :)
<stevekl> sampan: exactly
<frank_> wt8008: check in the running processes for things like adept, apt-get or dpkg-something
<saxofun> frank_: After the upgrade I did a reboot and now the X server is not starting anymore. It seems that the problem is known: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems
<wt8008> frank_, i assume the adept_notifier doesn't count, other than that i don't see anything similar to that running
<saxofun> frank_: I did the procedure described on this page (apt-get install kubuntu-desktop) but then I get a lot of unresolved dependencies
<nysosym> hmm im ignored okay :(
<frank_> saxofun: /var/cache/apt/archives/lock   ?
<Lynoure> nysosym: Don't jump into  conclusions.
<pingveno> I'm having trouble with who is apparently the default konsole font. How would I permanently change the font (Settings > Font > Custom is annoying :-P )
<frank_> wt8008:  /var/cache/apt/archives/lock   ?
<pingveno> The trouble being that the font is unreadable
<frank_> saxofun: umm not sure
<Lynoure> nysosym: there is a bug about that in Launchpad, cannot remember it's number, though, unresolved.
<morrow> good morning saxofun :)
<wt8008> frank_, i assume if i remove the lock file it would be ok?
<saxofun> hi morrow :)
<chavo> pingveno, hit settings -> save as default after you select the font you want
<frank_> wt8008: I think so.
<sampan> pingveno  what chavo said
<Lynoure> nysosym: I had it too for a bit but now haven't for a while (got fixed with some kernel version for me)
<saxofun> frank_: yes, there is a lock file
<wt8008> frank_, thanks
<pingveno> wow, I can't believe I missed that
<pingveno> Well, I can, it's just embarrassing
<sampan> lol
<sampan> happens to everyone ;)
<pingveno> but of course
<nysosym> Lynoure: but i use the final version, there must be working very well :D
<Lynoure> nysosym: The bug applies to the final version, for some ppl
<frank_> saxofun: you got this problem upgrading from breezy?
<saxofun> frank_: yes I did
<Lynoure> nysosym: But, you can be useful by looking into the logs you get.
<chavo> nysosym, we just never reboot
<frank_> saxofun: I'm just shhoting in the dark here but maybe sudo apt-get -f install
<saxofun> morrow: did you already upgrade to kubuntu 6.06?
<frank_> saxofun: I don't really know though
<saxofun> frank_: ok, I'll try this
<nysosym> Lynoure: the logs say nothing there only the log of the actually boot, nothing about the past
<nysosym> :(
<Lynoure> nysosym: see https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/33775
<Lynoure> nysosym: you might be able to ssh into your machine to look at what's going on after it 'freezes' or then not
<thunderheart> hello from france, first time i try kubuntu (6.06), how can i launch the live demo ?
<morrow> saxofun: longtime ago
<frank_> thunderheart: you burned the cd?
<thunderheart> frank_: yes
<frank_> thunderheart: Il ya aussi #ubuntu-fr en passant ;)
<thunderheart> frank_: i boot it but i dont find the way to lauch the live session
<thunderheart> frank_: j'ai essay, no reply ;)
<frank_> thunderheart: what do you mean?
<morrow> saxofun: do you have any special source.list entries?
<thunderheart> frank_: je boot sur le desktop cd mais il ne me propose pas d'option pour la session live
<nysosym> Lynoure: the Bug is not the same, i doesn`t have a notebook and when i click on Shutdown/Reboot, i see nothing, no splash ect. ill only become a black screen :(
<frank_> thunderheart: do you have the graphical interface when you boot the cd?
<thunderheart> frank_: yes
<saxofun> morrow: no, I just used the normal sources.list and replaced the "breezy" with "dapper"
<Lynoure> nysosym: It might or might not be laptop only... And yes, I also sometimes just got a black screen without any splash between
<frank_> thunderheart: well that's the live cd.  there is an icon on the desktop for the installer
<thunderheart> frank_: it displays (install in text mode ... boot from first hard disk)
<morrow> saxofun: can you paste the output of apt-get install kubuntu-desktop into pastebin?
<morrow> !paste
<morrow> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Lynoure> nysosym: But, yeah, hard to say anything without knowing some more. Can you ssh in when it happens? or get a ping?
<imbrandon> thunderheart: looks like you downloaded the text mode install cd
<frank_> thunderheart: http://gulus.usherbrooke.ca/pub/distro/ubuntu/iso/kubuntu/6.06/kubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso   this one?
<thunderheart> imbrandon: perhaps yes, i download frm http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/dapper/
<imbrandon> thunderheart: burn the one frank_ just said
<thunderheart> frank_: which one ?
<imbrandon> http://gulus.usherbrooke.ca/pub/distro/ubuntu/iso/kubuntu/6.06/kubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<nysosym> Lynoure: i can`t Ping and ssh doesn`t work :(
<thunderheart> imbrandon: thanx
<frank_> thunderheart: if you download kubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386  then you get the text installer
<Lynoure> nysosym: ssh does not work by default... but if the machine does not respond to ping it wouldn't respond to ssh prolly either
<thunderheart> frank_: thanx, i will download the desktop cd
<frank_> thunderheart: great
<nysosym> brb
<lowtech> hi folks, got a question for you. I understand the new release has a 3 year life cycle?
<crimsun> desktop, yes
<Pants> 5 years for the server
<lowtech> I also heard it'll have the newest apps updated to it during the 3 years?
<imbrandon> lowtech: possibly, there will be backports in the dapper-backports repos
<lowtech> sorry, but i'm just confused. if it is going to have the newest apps updated to it during the 3 year cycle....why a life cycle at all?
<Bilford> I hav 2 desktops
<lowtech> what changes at the new life cycle?
<Bilford> why are apps in the taskbar showing up in both desktop
<imbrandon> lowtech: not all the apps will be updated to latest, the desktop will remain stable
<lowtech> imbrandon: ok, that helps make the life cycle make sense to me then. appreciate it.
<lowtech> how is the server edition? anyone tried it?
<Bilford> nm
<wt8008> frank_, my adept is still complaining, is there another lock somewhere else?
<lowtech> might be too soon to ask since the new versions just came out
<frank_> wt8008: try locate lock | grep apt
<lowtech> thanks for answering my stupid questions. Think i'll download it and give it a shot.
<lowtech> take care, later folks.
<imbrandon> frank_: might have to "sudo updatedb &" first
<Bilford> how do I know if XGL is running
<wt8008> frank_, it found another lock file, and I have removed it, but adept is still complaining
<imbrandon> Bilford: try #ubuntu-xgl channell they know all aoubt it ;)
<saxofun> morrow: after the "apt-get -f install" the "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" seems to work now. Thanks frank_ ;)
<Bilford> ty'
<frank_> wt8008: imbrandon. my thinking cap is not too snug tonight.  I think I'll call it a night!  good night
<wt8008> :P
<imbrandon> hehe gnight frank_
<frank_> saxofun: ;)
<wt8008> night
<ubuntu> Lotsa people, no talk
<wt8008> i need to unlock my repository database, after adept crashed
<lowtech> had one more question about the server edition...I assume it has apache2 and postfix, but what about ices and icecast....are those in its repo?
<ahmed> it may still be running, do a ps x and see if you can spot it
<Lynoure> lowtech: icecast-client/-server, icecast2, at least in some of the repos
<OmniD> Hello, I am having a resolution problem
<OmniD> Where kubuntu refuses to change the resolution to anything lower without logging me out
<Lynoure> lowtech: in Universe.
<lowtech> Lynoure: nice, thanks. could you check for webmin as well please?
<OmniD> Is this a common problem?
<Lynoure> lowtech: I'm pretty sure of it without checking (though I personally hate it :) )
<kronoz> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Lynoure> lowtech: Hmm, no in universe at least
<nysosym> Lynoure: with K7 Kernel reboot und shutdown works ver well :)
<Lynoure> nysosym: Goodness :)
<nysosym> thx for your help :)
<Lynoure> nysosym: There is a joy in seeing ppl's troubles melt away :)
<lowtech> Lynoure: ok :) thank you. think i'll download it and try it out anyway.
<nysosym> brb
<kronoz> !plf
<ubotu> plf is probably the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf , mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<mikedep333> hey, is there an easy way to install all the -doc packages for packages I already have installed?
<Astinus-> hello, are there any pages which show diffrences between dvd and cd version?
<OmniD> No one knows?
<Lynoure> OmniD: how do you try to change it?
<OmniD> Lynoure: I go to the display options
<OmniD> Then I change it and apply
<OmniD> after that it logs me out
<OmniD> The display does not change
<Lynoure> OmniD: and you went into adminstrator mode before doing them?
<sampan> sheesh -- *sigh*  this upgrade is cursed ... just finish fixing one thing and then another go wonky -- now konq won't even open
<OmniD> Nay, I just did haha
<OmniD> For some reason... it can't do 800x600
<PPower> i am trying to install the nvidia drivers of the nvidia website into kubuntu and they install fine but then when i start i get no graphical and usplash comes in doing nothing
<PPower> i didnt have much luck with nvidia-glx
<Lynoure> OmniD: I don't seem to get the change or my eyes are not good enough to tell the difference, but no logging me out happens either
<OmniD> Only when I don't go to administrator mode it logs me out I just found this out
<kronoz> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<OmniD> It did not reset back when it was all glitched out in 800x600... it just sat there
<flo> hi ...if i do this:
<flo> glxgears
<flo> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<flo> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<OmniD> Really lame
<OmniD> I did a hard boot so it wouldn't save
<flo> wats happend?
<Lynoure> OmniD: good luck, I must now sleep (I'm ill)
<OmniD> Not good at all
<OmniD> Oh no
<OmniD> You get better
<OmniD> Bye
<flo> 2 dais ago all workd right
<OmniD> Oh yeah it probably doesn't help that I'm using an ATI card
<OmniD> forgot to mention this
<lowtech> flo: verify the X config still has Load "glx"
<flo> in sistem settings i have displai 1 on fgrlx driver
<flo> lowtech: how can i verify that?
<lowtech> flo: i haven't installed yet, but try looking in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<l_r> hello
<lowtech> thats if kubuntu uses xorg, and uses that path. heh. sorry
<l_r> i just installed 6.06 . everything is perfect, expect that i cannot configure my adsl connection with the common adsl-* scripts
<l_r> they are basic tools. i wonder why they didn't include them
<OmniD> Should I be fine with a TNT2
<OmniD> That's the only Nvidia card I have here
<OmniD> 16MB
<OmniD> It's old... but I imagine I'd have no problems, correct?
<lowtech> i believe nvidia uses a unified driver that works on most of their cards. might check their site though.
<bachstudies> kbrooks: I just emailed you my story as you requested yesterday
<bachstudies> kbrooks: it is in abiword format...just let me know if you want it in another format
<imbrandon> OmniD, yes you'll be fine
<word> imbrandon: You know how I was saying my panel goes 'fuzzy' when I full screen something? Well ti doesn't happen all the time...when I full screen Opera when it has a page whose background isn't white...it doesn't happen...it's bizarre...
<tulga> I need php IDE on dapper. where I find?
<cfraz89> quanta plus is good
<cfraz89> not sure how well it supports php though
<cfraz89> its really a html editor
<tulga> cfraz89: ok. tnx
<cfraz89> np
<raf> hello all, Where can I start if I want to make my own linux distro?
<raf> I mean, make a CD with just the software I need
<OmniD> imbrandon: thanks for the reassurance
<imbrandon> tulga, Quanta plus "sudo  apt-get install quanta"
<DaveQB> anyone know what mounts NFS mounts during boot up ??
<DaveQB> cause since upgrading to Dapper my NFS mounts do not automount :(
<DaveQB> is it the nfswait script?
<DaveQB> I was going to my own RC to mount at the end of the boot process, but thought fixing this would be wiser :)
<spafbnerf> hai hai
<spafbnerf> my amarok on kubuntu dapper is all screwed up.....
<spafbnerf> plays rly fast, makes no noise
<spafbnerf> ne1 had this problem?
<crimsun> using amarok 1.4.0a?
* DaveQB hasnt tried Amarok since upgrading to Dapper yet
<spafbnerf> nope it's 1.3.9
<spafbnerf> damn my laptop also doesn't seem to know when the headfonez r plugged in.... this wil b a problem 4 work :)
<Hobbsee> crimsun: 1.3.9 is the default dapper version of amarok
<spafbnerf> yes, it seems so
<crimsun> Hobbsee: yep, I was going to suggest that {s,}he upgrade to 1.4.0a
<spafbnerf> i run 1.4 @ home
<crimsun> you can pretty much guess my train of thought when I asked version questions
<Hobbsee> crimsun: ah okay :P
<Hobbsee> i believe that either the final is out, or close to th efinal
<spafbnerf> but shurli default kubuntu ver shld at least b functional ?
<spafbnerf> arg.... :p
<spafbnerf> dapper woz sposed 2 b awesome, and so far it appears to be the most fuckedup ubuntu yet :p
<kakalto> spafbnerf: oh, really? interesting xD
<cfraz89> its good for me
<kakalto> spafbnerf: do tell.
<spafbnerf> yeah my smbfs is broken..... azwel as my amarok :(
<cfraz89> hmmm
<cfraz89> did you upgrade or fresh install?
<OmniD> Okay this is really lame
<OmniD> kubuntu refuses to go back into the OS
<spafbnerf> i installed a snapshot of dev version week or two before release, then dist-upgrade'd
<kakalto> I thought "broken" implied there was something working there to begin with
<crimsun> spafbnerf: well, you should actually upgrade to kde 3.5.3 and amarok 1.4.0a first...
<cfraz89> spafbnerf: what engine is amarok useing?
<spafbnerf> crimsun, is it packaged?
<kakalto> OmniD: "back into the OS"?
<spafbnerf> xine
<crimsun> spafbnerf: the topic is available to all to read...
<cfraz89> have you installed the mp3 codecs?
<spafbnerf> nope, i'd assumed xine came w those :)
<OmniD> Yes
<OmniD> It's sitting at the load screen
<cfraz89> no, not in ubuntu + others
<crimsun> xine comes with /some/. You need libxine-extracodecs for other codec support.
<cfraz89> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<spafbnerf> ok thx
<kakalto> OmniD: can't you press F2 or something to see what it's doing?
<kakalto> maybe it's escape
<OmniD> I just realized that it was shutting down
<OmniD> It boots into shutting down
<OmniD> Great...
<spafbnerf> ok it works now super
<cfraz89> awesome
<spafbnerf> i can liv w/o smbfs for a while cz i can at least use nfs at the office
<cfraz89> smbfs should work though
<spafbnerf> now just need to figr out how to disable this laptop spkr so i can use my hfonez :)
<spafbnerf> yeah i dunno, it's fucked up:
<spafbnerf> [4295168.244000]  smb_fill_super: missing data argument
<cfraz89> try kmix
<spafbnerf> ^ doing that :<
<kakalto> hey yeah, what's up with all those numbers?
<crimsun> spafbnerf: what laptop (make & manufacturer)?
<kakalto> is it for keeping track of when/where the error came from?
<OmniDistortion_> It keeps typing ^[[[B over and over and over
<OmniDistortion_> What the hell is wrong with this OS here
<spafbnerf> crimsun, yES! tu that did it 4 me :)
<spafbnerf> hp nx8220, work gave it to me .... i don't blv in using laptops personally ;) being a cheapskate + power freak :p
<crimsun> an nx8220, eh?
<crimsun> jack sensing is supposed to work on those.
<word> crimsun: could video driver problems be the cause for the kde panel to freak out when you full screen a window?
<cfraz89> spafbnerf: maybe the jack is broken?
<spafbnerf> crimsun, works on windoze... *shrug* actually it works in linux too now that i've enabled 'headphone jack sense' in kmix :)
<spafbnerf> superness :)
<crimsun> word: possibly but not probably
<OmniDistortion_> I'm reinstalling kubuntu
<crimsun> spafbnerf: heh, toldya
<OmniDistortion_> hopefully this shizz works this time
<word> crimsun: Well..I've noticed that in opera when it's full screened and the background of the web page isn't white it doesn't happen..it's bizarre..
<dontm> first time after restarting, no network connection
<dontm> installed via dist-upgrade
<dontm> any ideas?
<dontm> ifconfig shows eth0 is up and has an IP
<dontm> i tried /etc/init.d/network restart too
<intelikey> kde's desktop is hosed.   set to no pic  and single color  open and close a few apps and the desktop has trash all over it.  only way i've found to clear the trash is config set a picture then set back to no pic
<dontm> anyone else lose network connectivity?
<intelikey> dontm looks to me like the last updates did more damage than good they should have released last weak while things still worked.
<intelikey> dontm didn't loose network but never had network,  dialup here.    lost the ability to config konsole and the desktop issue i mentioned and lilo borked all on the update to final.   all of which were fine a weak ago.
<intelikey> and prolly things i haven't found yet....
<kakalto> ow dialup
<ctothej> how do i unzip a tar.bz2 file?
<kakalto> ctothej: via comand line? or a graphical app?
<ctothej> command line please
<intelikey> tar -xjf file.name
<kakalto> yup
<kakalto> extracts to current dir.
<ctothej> ahh nice. thanks.
<ctothej> if it was a zip file, would it be tar -xzf file.name ?
<intelikey> actually extracts the dir struct in the archive to current dir
<intelikey> no if it was .zip it would be unzip   tar -xzf file  is for tar.gz archives
<lowtech> tar -xzf is a .tar.gz
<ctothej> gzip is a totally different compression scheme than zip?
<intelikey> tar -xjf file.tar.bz2     tar -xzf file.tar.gz  (or .tgz)    unzip -r file.zip
<intelikey> diferent yes.
<ctothej> intelikey: thank you
<intelikey> f
<intelikey> bunzip file.bz2      gunzip file.gz
<kakalto> how is kopete these days?
<ctothej> oh. so .tar.bz2 is first tar'ed and then bzipped?
<Astinus-> yes
<kakalto> ctothej: yups :)
<ctothej> ahh nice
<ctothej> is there a way to put Konqueror in an admin/root access so that i can use it to move/remane or extract files in lower directories?
<ctothej> raname*
<_nano_> how do I add something in the PATH so that all users can use the same?
<sampan> ctothej  you can always launch it, in cli, via kdesu konqueror ... and thus it will have admin privs (just don't go surfing with it like that!)
<crazy_penguin> good day to all!
<ctothej> sampan: ok. yeah ill make sure to only use it on files.
<sampan> or just alt-f2 and then kdesu konqueror -- saves opening a shell :)
<ctothej> sampan: would it be able to use extraction utilities since they are different programs?
<sampan> ctothej  yeah, if you right-click the files, most likely you'll see a context menu with packing/unpacking options
<ctothej> right... nice. thank you
<sampan> yw :)
<saj> !hi
<ubotu> [hi]  Hello, saj!
<kronoz> what repo is w32codecs in?
<kyaneos> hi
<saj> !avi
<ubotu> I guess avi is Video for Windows. For more info http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ctothej> how many commands can ubotu respond to?
<kyaneos> i have a problem with kde
<kyaneos> kicker tooltips looks strange
<kakalto> kyaneos: describe "strange"
<kyaneos> they look normal
<kyaneos> like other tooltips
<justice_> is there a difrence between kubuntu and ubuntu other than gnome/kde?
<Bilford_> no
<Bilford_> different apps
<Bilford_> KDE apps and Gnome apps
<Bilford_> but you can install both
<justice_> well I am curintly downloading ubuntu but I perfer kde but like to try gnome so I guess it don't mater witch way I go
<Hobbsee> justice_: you can always install kubuntu-desktop
<justice_> how?
<scheuri> aptitude install kde-desktop
<ubunter> morning!
<scheuri> or searching the paket kde-desktop in synaptic/adept or whatever software you use
<justice_> I am glad to see a seperit server distro, I like ubuntu as a desktop, some isues but minor. I will definitly look at that  one.
<ubunter> has anyone managed to get portrait-mode of monitor working?
<justice_> thanks, I usualy use synaptic
<justice_> morning :)
<ubunter> still banging my head on xrandr
<ubunter> radeon 9800 and still no sign that monitor pivoting works
<justice_> I am actualy listing to the llts with an intervew with one of your people, I  cant remenber the name, but I like wat he is saying. keep up the good work
<McNutella> well now going dapper, and its cleared alot up.. inluding my forefox extensive bookmarks and extensions
<paines> hi
<justice_> howdy
<CStringa> anyone know when will be the dvd for amd64 availabile on http or ftp servers?
<paines> CStringa, http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/release/dvd/
<ubuntu> l
<ubuntu> lol@default name
<omghi2u> is it possible to disable the pc speaker?
<omghi2u> on other distros I just removed the speaker kernel module
<omghi2u> i don't see that module in ubuntu, tell me it isn't built into th kernel
<kronoz> omghi2u: try Kmenu > Sound & Multimedia > uncheck 'enable sound system'
<_rince_> mrgn
<kronoz> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<kronoz> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> hmm... easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<kronoz> how can I play AVI files?
<_nano_> !avi
<ubotu> I heard avi is Video for Windows. For more info http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<GazzaK> automatix now works really well, since that ubotu reply was written it has had lots of people working on it, and works really well in Dapper
<thoreauputic> GazzaK: frankly after reading Arnieboy's posts to the mailing list, I wouldn't touch it on principle
<thoreauputic> the guy is, to be kind, troubled
<GazzaK> how about reading the automatix teams threads on the forum, it's not just left to one poor overworked guy any more
<tulga> I have icon.tar.gz file. i need use these icons. where I copy?
<Hobbsee> tulga: in system settings, appearances, icons
<GazzaK> morning Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey GazzaK
<tulga> Hobbsee: I need KDE's icon files path.
<Hobbsee> tulga: where'd you save the icon.tar.gz?  that's teh path
<tulga> Hobbsee: no. I download icon from kde-look.org
<Hobbsee> tulga: yes.  when you downloaded it, where did you save it?
<tulga> in home dir
<tulga> then I want replace old KDE icons
<tobstarr> !ati
<tobstarr> !kde
<Hobbsee> tulga: then type /home/username/icon.tar.gz in the location
<saj> hi i want to install libxine-extracodecs  but even after enabling multiverse and universe repositories in adept it still cant find it....is there a way of install libxine-extracodecs  via console?
<Hobbsee> !info libsine-extracodecs
<Hobbsee> !info libxine-extracodecs
<Hobbsee> !info libxine-extracodecs dapper
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: (the xine video/media player library, binary files), section multiverse/libs, is optional. Version: 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), Packaged size: 1148 kB, Installed size: 2976 kB
<Hobbsee> saj: sudo apt-get install packagename
<Hobbsee> it should be there
<saj> hobbsee: thnx
<tobstarr> hi
* _nano_ is away: Away at the moment
<saj> i tried that hobbsee but it didnt work. it sais package un availabe:S
<Hobbsee> _nano_away: kill that away message please
<Hobbsee> saj: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please?
<seaLne> on the live cd the ipw3945 wireless worked, any ideas what i need to do to get it to work after dapper is installed?
<_nano_> Hobbsee: ?
<seaLne> its a ibm t60
<Hobbsee> _nano_: [19:12]  * _nano_ is away: Away at the moment
<saj> hobbsee: pastebin?
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<Hobbsee> !+pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .Pastebin.nl is down right now please use http://gnomefreak.pastebin.com/ until pastebin.nl is back up
<maleco> que es esto?
<GazzaK> is that spanish?
<maleco> yes
<maleco> is spanish
<GazzaK> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<GazzaK> but moring maleco
<GazzaK> s/moring/morning
<maleco> hello everybody
<maleco> im'm a new user of linux
<_nano_> !rules
<ubotu> You are invited to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<GazzaK> do you like it? :)
<maleco> and i don't know nothing
<maleco> yes, i do
<GazzaK> what do you not know?
<saj> hobbsee: http://gnomefreak.pastebin.com/753111
<GazzaK> and not knowing nothing means you know everything :)
<maleco> how to work in this SO
<maleco> hha
<maleco> haha
<Hobbsee> !+repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Hobbsee> saj: copy the stuff from the dapper link there into your /etc/apt/sources.list, sudo apt-get update, install it again, and it will work
<maleco> who is obotu??
<saj> bot..
<imbrandon> !+ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
* Hobbsee likes that rules link!
<Hobbsee> never read that before
<Hobbsee> thanks _nano_ :)
* Hobbsee will point people towards that in the future
<_nano_> Hobbsee: I'm sorry, I should have read the rules
<Hobbsee> _nano_: it's cool :)
<imbrandon> rules ?
<Hobbsee> !rules
<ubotu> You are invited to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<imbrandon> ahh ;)
<_nano_> :P
<maleco> what does bot mean?
<imbrandon> maleco, not a personal, a "robot" per se
<Hobbsee> !+bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Hobbsee> ah
<maleco> oooo
<GazzaK> those rules rule
<Hobbsee> that they do
<Hobbsee> i agree with this bit in particular...
<Hobbsee> Being an operator in #ubuntu is not a privilege, it's a responsibility.
<saj> hobbsee: its down:(
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> saj: hmmm?
<Hobbsee> hmmm...op guidelines...
<saj> hobbsee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 is down...
<maleco> so, what is this window? how works? what i'am doing?
<imbrandon> i am thinking we need a kbotu sson though pointing to kubuntu specific wiki's
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: no.
<imbrandon> saj,  is that for dapper ?
<Hobbsee> for many reasons, but all in all, no
<saj> yeh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: do you have a copy of what that repos supposed to look like?
<imbrandon> here is a default dapper source.list
<imbrandon> http://ubuntustuff.sytes.net/sources.list
<Hobbsee> ah
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, only for dapper
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: what's the last link?
<tobstarr> will kde 3.5.3 be also released for dapper?
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5.3
<ubotu> methinks kde3.5.3 is to upgrade to KDE3.5.3, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php (add the deb...line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<imbrandon> tobstarr, no probbly not but you can get the repos from the above link
<tobstarr> okay
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, was what the last link ?
<tobstarr> thanx
<imbrandon> the ubuntustuff link was "my" personal dapper sources.list with universe and multiverse enabled but nothing else
<imbrandon> only official sources
<GazzaK> has much changed from 3.5.2 to 3.5.3?
<tobstarr> imbrandon: i did not know the update philosophie of ubuntu
<saj> so guys do i paste that in the source.list file?
<saj> and replace the existing bits?
<imbrandon> saj, yes
<imbrandon> just replace what you have with that file
<saj> imbrandon: wipe all existing clean?
<imbrandon> you can safely ignor the last line ( its commented out anyhow )
<imbrandon> saj, yes , that has the default ones in it so you can wipe clean
<saj> how do i write on that again...forgot thew command:(
<imbrandon> kde ?
<imbrandon> are you running kde ?
<imbrandon> "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" if you are
<saj> yup:D
<imbrandon> yea that command with no quotes
<GazzaK> whats the difference of "sudo kate" to "kdesu kate"
<Hobbsee> !kdesu
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.
<imbrandon> GazzaK, sudo is not good to use with graphical apps
<GazzaK> ahhhh
* GazzaK learns something new each day
<imbrandon> i should realy use the bot more
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, i'ts useful
<GazzaK> so if I run "sudo nano" it's okay
<imbrandon> GazzaK, yes
<GazzaK> woo
<GazzaK> thanks, I never knew that
<imbrandon> just dont use sudo for gui apps
<Hobbsee> saves typing the same things over and over - if it's not there, and should be, then you can add it to the bot
<imbrandon> yup yup Hobbsee
* imbrandon uses !xcfg alot
<saj> thnx guys...got source.list updated:D...now the battle of installing codecs begins again:D
<saj> lol
<GazzaK> I do not like the automatix bot reply, it is outdated and I feel against the CoC
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: just dont add rubbish to the bot, mmm kay?  :P
<imbrandon> oh i dont
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> xcfg is the only thing i added i think in what ummm 4 months
<imbrandon> ;)
<MasterEvilAce> I updated to KDE 3.5.3 and now my laptop boots up with the MAX resolution (higher than what it can natively display).. i set it to 1600x1200, and restart and it's back to huge again. Is that a bug? or any way to fix this?
* Hobbsee isnt up to date with automatix
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: so you added that - great, thanks :)
* Hobbsee hasnt added anything except !kde3.5.3 in a while
<GazzaK> Hobbsee: it has had so much work it is almost unrecognisable to the older version...
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: yay :)
<saj> installing :P
<saj> thnx guys again
<GazzaK> and is now run by a team of great people, rather than being run by one guy who was overworked with support requests :(
<imbrandon> GazzaK, i can see thats its outdated but against the CoC ?
<thoreauputic> GazzaK: maybe write about it to the Sunder list explaining the changes - there's a lot of ill feeling because of past history you might help to dispel
<GazzaK> so can the bot !automatix reply be altered to reflect current circumstances?
<thoreauputic> *sounder <- I meant of course
<imbrandon> GazzaK, yea follow thoreauputic would probbly be the best way , then it would be great to change iot
<imbrandon> it*
<thoreauputic> GazzaK: ubotu can be edited - but seveas is pretty anti-automatix and might revert it
<GazzaK> I realise there is a past history, but I do feel it is worded in way way which is totally unfair
<thoreauputic> ;)
<saj> :D
<thoreauputic> GazzaK: as I said, throw it in the ring with an explanation of how it has changed - and maybe attach the script if it still a script
<GazzaK> it's fine being anti something, but if it is unfair and well just wrong wording, then it must be retified
<GazzaK> thoreauputic: how do I do this?
<saj> is there any way of importing windows media settings into one of the KDE players?
<saj> ie the EQ settings?
<imbrandon> sounder mailing list
<thoreauputic> GazzaK: join the Sounder mailing list, write an email
<thoreauputic> GazzaK: to be honest I don't think there's much chance of a change in attitude - too much history to deal with
<imbrandon> saj, not that i'm aware of ( the eq settings *
<thoreauputic> but feel free to try
<saj> kk
<GazzaK> thanks, i'll try
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
* Hobbsee kicks the bot
<imbrandon> thoreauputic, GazzaK but still possible if you make a sound argument not *just* automatix is better now ......
<thoreauputic> Why don't the automatix team and the easyubuntu team get together then?
<saj> hmmm in adept...i keep getting message to update PCMCIA support thingi...but since i doent even have PCMCIA...i right click and hit request remove and then it adds to the list of remove thingis Kubuntu and ubuntu desktops:S
<kbrooks> thoreauputic: what do you mean? AX has ripped off keyes already
<imbrandon> saj, kubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage ist fine to remove
<saj> aaah
<saj> kk
<kbrooks> imbrandon: its not "fine" to remove it
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: sorry I'm not up to speed on this to be honest
<kbrooks> thoreauputic: why do you think that the AX and EU teams should get together?
<mrmist> Hi all :)
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: i don't necessarily - I was asking about it because GazzaK was complaining about the automatix factoid
<mrmist> I''m running GAIM, and the icon in the tray isn't transparent. Is there any way to fix it ??
<imbrandon> kbrooks, if you are not using the default packages its almost impossible to keep kubuntu-desktop ( ie you dont want/need pcmcia support or dont want/need openoffice )
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: personally I don't use automatix, and I don't recommend it either
<kbrooks> imbrandon: you can ADD IT BACK
<imbrandon> kbrooks, then it will install the oo.o files again ;)
<Hobbsee> !repos
<kbrooks> imbrandon: no, it wont.
<kbrooks> imbrandon: you dont get apt
<Hobbsee> hmmm...bot is screwed.
<kbrooks> imbrandon: listen very carefully, ok?
<Hobbsee> !+repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.  Dapper sources list mirrored at http://gnomefreak.pastebin.com/753128
<Hobbsee> !goodbot
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heh
<saj> guys....just realised.
<kbrooks> imbrandon: when you remove a package that depends on other packages...
<kbrooks> imbrandon: are the packages removed? no
<saj> adept notifier....when its in the task bar thingi adept has problems...ie when you start it from the gui it starts loading and then disapeers...
<kbrooks> imbrandon: therefore, we can deduce from that when we reinstall this package, it will not reinstall the OO.o files
<GazzaK> kbrooks: can you define what you meant by "AX has ripped off Keyes" - just as I don't know what you mean?
<kbrooks> because apt has not removed these packages when you removed the package that depended on them
<kbrooks> GazzaK: well, i meant HAD.  AX is derived from the _original_ EasyUbuntu. the _original_ EasyUbuntu (i.e. the shell script) was licensed under the GPL
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: what license does AX use?
<thoreauputic> if any ..
<GazzaK> do they not acknowledge that source?
<kbrooks> GazzaK: arnieboy did license AX under the GPL like he was supposed to, but sometime he changed the license to his own license
<imbrandon> kbrooks , wrong i just tried it ........ have a look ....... http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/753142
<kbrooks> GazzaK: (i believe he relicensed it under the GPL_
<kbrooks> )/*
<kbrooks> GazzaK: i mean "i believe that he already relicensed it again under the GPL"
<kbrooks> GazzaK: anyway, this license said that you couldn't redistributte AX
<GazzaK> kbrooks: maybe it is the pacifist in me, but I hate the ill feeling between the three camps with regards AX, EB or manually adding stuff...
<GazzaK> and being linux for a month and a half, I do not know the history behind these feelings, I can only go on what I see now...
<kbrooks> GazzaK: well, we and AX could get together, but ... robotgeek tried to contribute to automatix before attempting the fork
<GazzaK> I was told that EB wanted to stay codecs only
<kbrooks> GazzaK: not true
<GazzaK> kbrooks: is it okay to talk about this here?
<kbrooks> GazzaK: wel, you can talk in #kubuntu-offtopic or  #easyubuntu
<thoreauputic> GazzaK: #ubuntu-offtopic would be more appropriate perhaps
<thoreauputic> or those that kbrooks said :)
<GazzaK> thanks folks
<imbrandon> kbrooks, i wanted to show you what i was talking about  ...... http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/753142
<kbrooks> imbrandon: im lazy. h/o
<imbrandon> k
<windshear> hello
<windshear> anyone knows why shipit does not include 6.06 for mac?
<windshear> hello
<saj> where is the file for the Kmenu? want to edit it...
<imbrandon> saj, its a program , run it from terminal "kmenuedit"
<saj> kk thnx
<imbrandon> windshear, no idea
<imbrandon> windshear, you can probbly email them and ask them for one though
<windshear> hm, ok I'll do that
<saj> hmmm...there are some things here with no commands. for example debian and development
<saj> would it effect the system if i was to delete these?
<windshear> I'd download it and burn it but my mac has problems reading burned cd's...
<saj> imbrandon: would removing any of the menus which doent have a command in the from the kmenuedit, do anything? or are these errenous items?
<ArmedKing> When running adept it tells me that the database is locked and that maby an other program is using it. But when looking at running procceces there's nothing running. even a hard reboot does'nt help.
<imbrandon> saj, they are there for is you ever add a program under that
<imbrandon> saj, they are fine to leave there
<saj> imbrandon: incase if any future programs are installed which are ment to go into them..would they recreate those submenu items?
<imbrandon> saj no idea
<saj> imbrandon: kk
<visik7> is there already a kopete 0.12.0 package ?
<ArmedKing> anyone know how to get my aptget database unlocked?
<visik7> !lock
<ArmedKing> When starting adept it tells me that the database is in use. And it puts me in read only mode
<Terminus-> ArmedKing: try deleting /var/lib/dpkg/lock and /var/cache/apt/archives/lock. close any apps that might be using apt before doing so.
<Lynoure> Interesting
<Terminus-> Lynoure: what's interesting?
<Lynoure> Using System Settings to lower display resolution made it so the only way I could get a higher resolution was by restoring an old xorg.conf. The change of settings had deleted all the other display mode options from there...
<mirspcm> & doesn't deamonize it justgoes in the backround ...
<mirspcm> you need nohup or screen
<ArmedKing> Terminus-: Does'nt work
<Lynoure> No, afterwards, I get a occasional weird flicker on my screen
<mirspcm> woops sorry
<Terminus-> ArmedKing: you closed all apt apps like adept, aptitude, etc. before deleting?
<Terminus-> ArmedKing: you have to be root to delete those by the way.
<ArmedKing> Yeah, Nothing runner as far as i can c. It does the same after hard Rebooting too.
<Lynoure> the flickers happen when do do something, e.g. finish typing a line in konsole. And it looks like super fast windows popping up for a tiny fragment of a second
<Terminus-> ArmedKing: i'm gonna try to look for other lockfiles...
<ArmedKing> Terminus-: Tnx
<chakie_work> do the comments here indicate that it's no good idea trying to upgrade to dapper from breezy?
<kosnick> what is the script file for KPPP where i can add "noauth"?
<Lynoure> Terminus-: If you have any idea what might cause the flickers and how to get rid of them, anything would be appriciated
<Terminus-> ArmedKing: i found four lockfiles but i'm afraid deleting them might hose your system. i'm not sure about that kind of stuff. anyway, they're /var/lib/apt/lists/lock, /var/lib/dpkg/lock, /var/lib/aptitude/lock, and /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<saj> !konsole
<ubotu> saj: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kosnick> !console
<ubotu> kosnick: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<saj> !terminal
<saj> !console
<ubotu> saj: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<saj> hahahaha lol
<saj> !console
<saj> lol its quit on me lol rofl...Ubotu rules:D lol
<_nano_> where do I put my own init scripts that need to be run once I log in?
<saj> !ur the best
<ubotu> saj: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<saj> lol
<_nano_> !bot-abuse
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _nano_
<davidhouse> hi guys. i have a 3.5GB video file on the web i'd like to watch. i thought kmplayer, using mplayer as a back-end, would be the best way of doing this without downloading it, but it's still incredibly jerky. any tips on getting mplayer to buffer the file?
<chakie_work> davidhouse: mplayer has lots of buffering options. read the docs
<saj> is there a way to fidle with the console schema via commands?
<kosnick> what is the script file for KPPP where i can add "noauth"?
<Hobbsee> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me in /msg or #debian-bots without being banned.
<davidhouse> chakie_work: all right, thanks.
<ArmedKing> Terminus-: Does'nt hose my system. And it doe'snt get rid of the problem too. Man this is so frustrating.
<Hobbsee> visik7: no there isnt
<Terminus-> Lynoure: i'm not sure, maybe the flickers are because of the low refresh rate?
<visik7> ok I hold the breath
<Hobbsee> visik7: long wait till edgy :P
<visik7> Hobbsee: ?!?!
<Hobbsee> no, wait, only 4 months...
<Hobbsee> visik7: it wont happen in dapper
<visik7> I don't bother if a package is in official repo or not
<visik7> Hobbsee: infact I'm running kde 3.5.3 on dapper
<Lynoure> Terminus: Laptop... it was 60 before too, and those window flickers don't seem to match any existing windows
<davidhouse> chakie_work: hmm... i ran mplayer with -cache 8192, but i keep getting messages like 'alsa-play: xrun of at least 0.010 msecs. resetting stream' in the terminal. that doesn't seem right.
<Lynoure> Terminus: Hmm, it might have gone away with a reboot, which is weird, as restart of x should have been enough, I think and that didn't help
<_nano_> visik7: sorry i joined in late, what was your query?
<saj> is there a gui way to fidle with the menubar on the console?
<chakie_work> davidhouse: well, you need a lot of bandwidth. too slow network?
<Terminus-> Lynoure: heh, beats me...
<saj> something along lines of the kmenuedit
<visik7> _nano_: if there is a package for kopete 0.12.0
<Terminus-> stupid question, is there anyway i can get konqueror to stop prompting me if i want to save a password or not?
<davidhouse> chakie_work: perhaps. but i shouldn't be worried about the alsaplay messages?
<_nano_> visik7: you could always compile the source and put in a local folder
<saj> !A.L.I.C.E.
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, saj
<_nano_> visik7: in that way you could preview it before installing it...
<visik7> Terminus: I hate it tooo is due to the fact that dapper has kwallet enabled
<_nano_> visik7: just need to modify the flags so that it doesn't put the bin files in the usr/bin etc
<Terminus-> visik7: yeah... a bit annoying. i use kwallet for kopete but i don't want to use it for konqueror.
<Lynoure> Terminus: A person speculated it was the kdm getting itself reloaded that did it, that restarting xserver didn't restart kdm properly. Sounds kinda like a theory to buy into
<visik7> Terminus: I've removed kwallet at all due to this annoing problem
<visik7> Terminus: I hate to save password for sites
<visik7> there are already cookies that do this
<Terminus-> visik7: it's still convenient for kopete and my multiple IM accounts, i just wish there was a way to selectively disable the apps that use it.
<visik7> I've try to ban konq from kwallet
<visik7> but still reask for each site
<visik7> really annoing
<OmniDistortion_> How to install Opera
<OmniD> I aparently have to use install.sh
<OmniD> Not working
<visik7> OmniD: there is the deb for ubuntu on the opera site
<OmniD> deb? I downloaded the one for breezy
<OmniD> It came in a tar.gz though
<OmniD> Should I use debs?
<visik7> better way
<visik7> yes
<_nano_> Where do I put scripts to execute once I login thru kdm?
<h3sp4wn> If you are using dapper you should get the one from the opera desktop teams blog
<morrow> ~/.kde/Autostart
<visik7> _nano_:  ~/.kde/Autostart
<_nano_> thanks guys!
<_nano_> so I can put path commands etc over there I guess?
<h3sp4wn> http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-300/intel-linux/opera-static_9.0-20060526.1-qt_en_dapper_i386.deb
<OmniD> Static QT package?
<ArmedKing> Terminus-: Problem solved when running "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and then "sudo apt-get update"
<_nano_> visik7, morrow: one more question, would these scripts be executed before loading KDE or after?
<h3sp4wn> OmniD: The only one specifically for dapper
<morrow> they are startet by kde...
<Terminus-> ArmedKing: hehe. nice to know. deleting lockfiles has always worked for me before... :|
<_nano_> so I guess after loading KDE...
<_nano_> cool
<OmniD> oh allright I'll check it out
<it_kubuntu> hello folks
<ArmedKing> Terminus-: Even after deleting database whas still locked. But only thing is that i dont'nt know what caused the problem. But least there is a solution LOL
<alinmn> zhanms
<Terminus-> ArmedKing: that used to happen to me whenever i'd run aptitude through ssh and i'd get disconnected for some reason or another. hahaha
<it_kubuntu> how to adjust ooo2 menu fonts? http://img20.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot8oq.png
<ArmedKing> Terminus-: Does that go for remote desktop as well. Because that happend today lol
<OmniD> okay
<OmniD> downloaded the file now what do I do with this here .deb
<OmniD> sorry I'm completely new to this
<Terminus-> ArmedKing: haha. nowadays, i make sure that i use screen before i start aptitude, so that at least i have a way to shut it down properly. =D
<ArmedKing> Terminus-: Good Idea!
<Hobbsee> visik7: sure. but the only way you'll get kopete 0.12 is from svn, unless tehy've made a release, and you compile it yourself
<visik7> 0.12.0 is out
<visik7> released
<Hobbsee> oh goody
<visik7> is for this reason that I ask for a pkg
* Hobbsee heard talk of a separate, unaffilated repo - but a better task would be to just compile it.
<OmniD> err
<OmniD> I told it to install the package
<OmniD> Did I do this right at all? I don't see anything come of it.
<paines> anyone successfully running 32bit firefox on an amd64 installation ?
<cromo> anyone can please explain me why does superkaramba depends on xmms? This dependency is kind of weird...
<visik7> cromo: are u using kde3.5.3 packages ?
<Hobbsee> visik7: true.  maybe it'll happen, i dont know...
<OmniD> So I unpacked the .deb... what now
<Terminus-> OmniD: to install a deb, you can use 'dpkg -i foo.deb'
<OmniD> Well it's depacked already
<OmniD> but what do I do after that
<OmniD> I used the depackage shell command and then it asked for a password
<Terminus-> OmniD: ummm... you're not supposed to unpack it. dpkg takes care of installing it.
<OmniD> Oh.
<OmniD> What did I just do then?
<Terminus-> OmniD: what exactly did you type? you're trying to install opera right?
<Ace2005> hey i'm using opera now
<OmniD> I didn't type anything
<OmniD> Yes I am
<Ace2005> are you trying to install it? opera 9?
<OmniD> I used the second mouse button over it
<OmniD> Yes
<OmniD> I think...
<Terminus-> OmniD: hmmm... i'm not really familiar with the GUI way of doing things. >.<
<OmniD> Whichever one was linked to
<Ace2005> whats the problem with the install?
<OmniD> I went to "Kubuntu Package Menu | Install Package"
<Terminus-> OmniD: you can just open a terminal and type 'dpkg -i opera.deb' that should take care of it. then you can just run opera.
<Hobbsee> Terminus-: the kubuntu package menu should work too
<Ace2005> Is this beta 2?
<Ace2005> or build 300?
<OmniD> 'requested operation requires superuser priveledge'
<Terminus-> Hobbsee: yeah... i'm just not familiar with it. >.<
<OmniD> I'm new to this aparently, how would I login as a superuser?
<Ace2005> You just have to download opera-static_9.0-20060526.1-qt_en_dapper_i386.deb from http://snapshot.opera.com/unix/Weekly-300/intel-linux/ to your home dir if you like and then right click Kubuntu Package Menu > Install Package
<Ace2005> oh
<OmniD> I did do that actually
<OmniD> What happens after it's unpacked?
<OmniD> Is there a shortcut to the program somewhere?
<Ace2005> you press Alt + F2 and then type opera
<Terminus-> OmniD: try pressing ALT+F2 and typing opera if it doesn't have a menu.
<twinoatl> hi
<Ace2005> hi
<OmniD> hey there it goes
<OmniD> Thanks Terminus-
<twinoatl> I'm on breezy for 6 months now. K3b always worked... until today. When I launch it, nothing happens (even on a terminal). It worked yesterday
<twinoatl> $ k3b
<twinoatl> $ echo $?
<twinoatl> 0
<Terminus-> OmniD: you're welcome. i just said the same thing Ace2005 said. hehe
<OmniD> Oh haha
<OmniD> I just noticed
<OmniD> Thanks to you too Ace2005
<twinoatl> I burned a DVD yesterday without problem. Now, nothing happens when I launch K3b
<OmniD> Do I do this with all programs I install?
<Ace2005> doesn't matter as long as long as you got the help you needed
<McScruff> hi i installed vmware player from repo , but now i have the workstation which i cant install because it detected a previus install even after i remove it
<Ace2005> Alt + F2 is a fast way of running a program if you know its name
<twinoatl> do you have problems with k3b ?
<OmniD> It doesn't create any shortcuts though?
<OmniD> I figured it'd make one in the shortcut menu under internet programs
<it_kubuntu> nobody know how to solve the problem related to font menu in openoffice???
<Ace2005> twinoatl; mine seems to work fine
<it_kubuntu> http://img20.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot8oq.png - this is a screenshot to demostrate the difference between font in konqueror and writer
<it_kubuntu> :-(
<twinoatl> do you know what I can do to understand where is the pb ?
<Terminus-> OmniD: i'm not sure if opera supplies a shortcut. you can always just make your own. :)
<OmniD> How would I do that?
<Shuriken> hello, yesterday i've re-installed my kubuntu dapper, now i can't mount any external devices (USB keys, CD, DVD)
<martinjh99> Afternoon all
<Terminus-> OmniD: right click on the K Menu and use the menu editor or right click on the desktop and create a new shortcut.
<martinjh99> Is there an FTP site for the DVD edition??  Bittorrent is going to take ages...
<Shuriken> any ideas ?
<Ace2005> twinoatl; did you update anything since yesterday?
<Shuriken> (in command line, the error message says the device doesn't exist)
<twinoatl> I don't think so
<twinoatl> Ace2005: I've just removed all k3b files in my ~/.kde directory, without success
<Ace2005> twinoatl; reinstalled k3b?
<twinoatl> Ace2005: yes, a complete remove
<martinjh99> Is there an FTP site for the DVD edition??  Bittorrent is going to take ages...
<twinoatl> Ace2005: I'm stupid !
<PPower> hello all. i am having a LOT of trouble with the latest nvidia drivers
<Ace2005> twinoatl; why?
<twinoatl> Ace2005: because it was launched on an other desktop :-)
<Ace2005> lol
<twinoatl> :-)
<PPower> has anyone here had any sucsess with the nvidia drivers
<Ace2005> i'm having problem with those as well
<PPower> what error do you get
<Ace2005> is it a version mismatch problem too?
<McScruff> Hi, where can i report bugs?
<paines> PPower, yes
<Ace2005> x driver version: 1.0-8756 and GLX module version: 1.0-8762
<twinoatl> Ace2005: thank you
<twinoatl> Ace2005: bye
<kakalto> !bugs
<Ace2005> bye
<PPower> paines: whenever i try to use either the official nvidia drivers or the premade ones in the repos it just stops x from working
<McScruff> !bugs
<kakalto> McScruff: Sadly I can't remember right now, and ubotu doesn't respond to !bugs.... try google?
<kakalto> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<kakalto> ah there
<Ace2005> PPower: are you using a fresh install of dapper or have you updated from previous ones like me?
<PPower> fresh install
<McScruff> ty
<kakalto> np
<Vliegendehuiskat> hm
<Vliegendehuiskat> i'm running
<Vliegendehuiskat> finally
<kakalto> congratulations, Vliegendehuiskat
<McScruff> i cba to register, who wants to file my bugs?
<Vliegendehuiskat> well :P
<Vliegendehuiskat> since its a dammn laptop
<Hobbsee> McScruff: what bug?
<McScruff> Hobbsee: after installing vmware-player from repo, you must uninstall it if you want to upgrade to vmware workstation, so i uninstalled it useing adept, but it doesnt remove it properly and vmware workstation wont install - fix = manuelly delete /etc/vmware after adept has removed it all
<PPower> paines: what do you advise?
<Hobbsee> McScruff: ah.  ick.
<McScruff> :)
<h3sp4wn> McScruff: That is vmware's bug not ubuntu's
<McScruff> h3sp4wn: i thought it would be ubuntus because it does remove the /etc/vmware properly?
<h3sp4wn> McScruff: Ubuntu only deletes config files if you use aptitude puge or the equivalent apt-get command
<h3sp4wn> McScruff: Now dapper has been released hopefully vmware will release a proper udev enabled version
<McScruff> :)
<Ace2005> PPower: i'm off, i'm just going to wait untill its updated
<OmniD> Which version of GAIM should I download
<h3sp4wn> McScruff: Its so slow to start vm's unless usb is disabled (and its scans /proc/bus/usb instead of the 2.6 way)
<OmniD> I see no .deb files...
<McScruff> h3sp4wn: i just install it coz that way i never have to turn lappy off to get windows (now i can vmware and then stick it in suspend to hdd when i finished using lappy)
<RogueJediX> Here's a quick question: Where'd alsaconf go?
<h3sp4wn> McScruff: I don't use it anymore qemu is fine for what I was using it for
<_nano_> is prelink.bin an extremely necessary process? it eats up all my resources :(
<RogueJediX> I think my alsa configuration is a bit off and I can't find it
<_nano_> if I kill prelink.bin when it's running..would it be catastrophic?
<PPower> _nano_: better to be safe than sorry ;-)
<_nano_> :(
<OmniD> _nano_: prelink.bin believes in karma don't do it
<PPower> i dont have a prelink
<_nano_> heh
<_nano_> PPower: it runs once in a day
<OmniD> How about this here GAIM
<imbrandon> OmniD, sudo apt-get install gaim ?
<OmniD> oh yeah
<OmniD> I could very well do that huh
<_nano_> PPower: i have a laptop, and i usually work at night, and that's when it runs :|
<PPower> _nano_: ok. now why cant my nvidia driver run every bootup? this is really annoying! i need supertux svn!
<imbrandon> OmniD, yea its not windows , you dont have to download everything ;)
<_nano_> PPower: what do you mean by "every bootup" ..it runs sometimes?
<OmniD> Invalid operation 'gaim'
<imbrandon> you forgot install OmniD
<PPower> _nano_: i was exagerating or whatever. i mean why doesnt it start up without killing X
<OmniD> That's what I was asking
<OmniD> what do I install
<imbrandon> apt-get INSTALL gaim
<imbrandon> sudo apt-get INSTALL gaim
<OmniD> oh my bad
<_nano_> PPower: i need to understand it better, you mean...when you kill X, it only starts up then?
<OmniD> olo
<imbrandon> you forgot the install
<martinjh99> Is there an FTP site for the DVD edition??  Bittorrent is going to take ages...
<imbrandon> martinjh99, not unless its listed
<OmniD> could not get lock blah blah
<PPower> _nano_: What I mean is that when I enable nvidia in the config file X does not start up any more. i have a 6600LE so it should work. tried both package and nvidia one
<imbrandon> OmniD, then you have adept or synaptic open or something
<imbrandon> or forgot sudo
<OmniD> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (ll Resource temporarily unavailable)
<martinjh99> Ah OK - Never mind...  Just have to put up with 38k/sec instead of nearly 500... :(
<OmniD> Huh
<PPower> _nano_: ill be back soon
<_nano_> PPower: k
<imbrandon> sudo apt-get install gaim
<_nano_> PPower: cfraz99 is an expert in this ...catch him when you find him around
<OmniD> No I didn't forget sudo, but I don't think I have adept or synaptic open either
<imbrandon> OmniD, do you  have adept or synaptic open ?
<OmniD> I don't think so... I just started using this OS so I've no clue how to check
<imbrandon> look by your clock see if the updatemgr is running
<OmniD> Nope it's not
<imbrandon> run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<OmniD> I checked there first, only clipboard sound konversation KDE wallet and Opera
<OmniD> I'll try that
<OmniD> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<OmniD> ack
<OmniD> sorry
<imbrandon> lol
<OmniD> I've got two computers here you understand right
<imbrandon> ;)
<OmniD> Sometimes I forget which keyboard leads to which
<OmniD> status area is locked by another process
<OmniD> OH!
<OmniD> I see adept
<imbrandon> heh
<OmniD> Huh I don't remember opening it
<imbrandon> close it and try again ;)
<OmniD> E: couldn't find package gaim
<RogueJediX> So, anyone have any idea why I don't have alsaconf on my puter
<imbrandon> dapper ?
<OmniD> Yes
<imbrandon> one sec
<OmniD> kubuntu i386 6.06 desktop CD version
<atul> hi, i need some help with amarok on dapper, i've upgraded and now amarok refuses to play anything (no error message) sound itself is working
<imbrandon> OmniD, do you have universe and multivers enabled ?
<OmniD> Oh I don't. I wonder if I can get them to work this time now that wifi is working well.
<GazzaK> atul, that sounds like the mp3 codecs?
<OmniD> I had to do this last time, but they couldn't connect.
<RogueJediX> atul: Join the club. Same problem here
<imbrandon> OmniD, make your sources look like http://ubuntustuff.sytes.net/sources.list
<atul> gazzak, yes could be.....
<OmniD> My sources?
<imbrandon> ok ..... edit "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<atul> RogueJediX, is this a widespread problem?
<omnidistortion_> okay this is better
<RogueJediX> atul: Can't say. For now it's just you and me.
<iNiku> RogueJediX: I thought your problem was different
<RogueJediX> atul: Yesterday, I've figured out that the mp3 codecs are installed just fine, so it's somrthing else
<iNiku> sound is not working for you at all, right?
<iNiku> atul says sound is working, it's just amarok that isn't
<atul> how do i check my mp3 codecs?
<atul> yes soound is fine (kde sys bels etc come through)
<iNiku> atul: you can actually get some sound out of your system?
<iNiku> okay
<iNiku> then your problem is different from RogueJediX's
<RogueJediX> iNiku: Yeah, then I remembered that I somehow configured apt to answer Y to all questions during upgrade so my alsa.conf could've been overwritten
<RogueJediX> iNiku: Tried remedying my problem with alsaconf, but I couldn't find it
<atul> when i try to play a mp3 amarok it just skips through and says playlist finished
<iNiku> RogueJediX: ah, but then the old one should be there as alsa.conf.dpkg-old or something like that
<_nano_> ubotu tell atul about mp3
<RogueJediX> iNiku: Sweet. Where is it?
<iNiku> atul: have you followed the restricted formats guide?
<iNiku> RogueJediX: dunno, wherever alsa.conf is... /etc?
<RogueJediX> iNiku: Nope. Already checked yesterday.
<RogueJediX> Wait. Found it
<omnidistortion_> Okay can someone repaste the link to whatever was told to me earlier?
<atul> iniku: wait i'll just go through that, but it was working before, does the upgrade destroy settings?
<Davidosky> Ciao a tutti
<PPower> _nano_: thanks
<PPower> is cfraz89 the same person as cfraz99?
<TonyGao> Can anyone give me a link/way to install kubuntu dapper desktop CD from harddisk(there's a grub on my PC)
<cfraz89> i dont think so
<atul> iniku, do I need to change my sourced to install libxine-extracodecs?
<atul> sources
<kakalto> TonyGao: what exactly do you mean "from harddisk"... if you have the cd, you can boot into it, right?
<PPower> cfraz89: are you cfraz99 or am i trying to find the wrong person?
<cfraz89> i am always cfraz89
<cfraz89> lol
<cfraz89> :)
<PPower> cfraz89: might of been nanos typo. he said that you were the expert at nvidia cards
<cfraz89> ah lol
<cfraz89> i dunno
<cfraz89> i can try
<PPower> cfraz89: have you managed to set up the nvidia drivers under dapper though?
<robin_> how do I know if opengl support is enabled, and if it's not, how do I enable it ?
<cfraz89> PPower: yep
<cfraz89> robin_:xdpyinfo
<TonyGao> yeah, I installed kubuntu dapper beta2 boot by grub, but it's CD (378351731) 19:56:19
<TonyGao> windows
<cfraz89> PPower: are you trying to get nvidia under dapper?
<PPower> cfraz89: great. i cant. i run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable and it reports md5sum errors in  the config file. i fixed that but now x doesnt want to start
<gmhafiz> Hello. I have just installed Kubuntu 6.06. I cannot paste files into a fat32 partition from my root partition. How do I get around this problem?
<iNiku> atul: dunno, see the restricted formats guide
<iNiku> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<cfraz89> can i see your config file?
<kakalto> TonyGao: if kubuntu dapper is already installed, boot into it, and simply update
<cfraz89> PPower: maybe on a pastebin
<PPower> what shall i pastebin?
<robin_> cfraz89: and how is the extension called ?
<kakalto> TonyGao: shouldn't take much, as I understand, it is simply a matter of opening the package manager, updating sources, and downloading all updates
<cfraz89> direct rendering
<kakalto> TonyGao: if you want to add the cd as a source, I think it's "apt-cdrom" from the command line
<PPower> cfraz89: what do you want me to pastebin
<robin_> cfraz89: how is the opengl extension been called ?
<OmniD> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<OmniD> What can I do about this
<paines> OmniD, apt-get install build-exxential
<robin_> OmniD: install a C compiler.
<paines> essential
<OmniD> I hope I don't have to compile a compiler to install XChat!
<OmniD> zing
<cfraz89> PPower: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<OmniD> oh paines
<OmniD> I have to enable universal and multiverse
<PPower> cfraz89: ok hang on
<OmniD> I forgot how to do so though
<klerfayt> has dvd live installer like cd?
<imbrandon> OmniD, apt-get install xchat-gnome
<OmniD> KDE
<imbrandon> ok
<imbrandon> OmniD, apt-get install xchat
<imbrandon> ;)
<cfraz89> robin_: it shows up as 'direct rendering:'
<cfraz89> oh wait sorry
<OmniD> imbrandon but I think I need to enable multiverse
<cfraz89> robin_: what drivers do you use?
<robin_> cfraz89: ehm, some onboard intel chipset i810.
<cfraz89> hmm
<imbrandon> OmniD, yes you do, and if you are on kde why dont you try kde apps instead of gnome ones like gaim and xchat , kopete and konversation work good ;)
<PPower> cfraz89: http://pastebin.com/753291
<cfraz89> thanks
<OmniD> imbrandon I like XChat more
<imbrandon> ok firest thing is to enable universe and multiverse correctly
<gmhafiz> Hello, I searched for gstreamer using Adept but the option is grayed out. How can I install gstreamer so that I can listen to mp3?
<imbrandon> then just apt get what you want
<cfraz89> robin_:i think look for GLX in extensions
<PPower> cfraz89: GeForce 6600LE on PCI-E 25gmb
<OmniD> Yeah about that first step
<OmniD> What would I need to do
<imbrandon> ubotu tell gmhafiz about mp3
<cfraz89> PPower: ok
<cfraz89> what error message do you get?
<imbrandon> ubotu tell OmniD about repos
<PPower> cfraz89: none. kdm never starts and usplash appears. i can press ctrl+alt+f1 to go to a terminal
<OmniD> Thanks
<cfraz89> try running sudo startx in terminal
<cfraz89> it should say the error
<edulix> anyone have a deb for the new kopete 0.12.0 ?
<PPower> cfraz89: cant i just find the logfile?
<imbrandon> edulix, google ;)
<cfraz89> robin_: try running glxinfo
<edulix> (hi!)
<cfraz89> PPower: ok, but it is very verbose
<PPower> cfraz89: where is it
<cfraz89>  it is /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<edulix> imbrandon: well at least I haven't found it in http://kopete.kde.org/releases.php
<PPower> cfraz89: ill do it in a min. just need to win a level of supertux
<imbrandon> edulix, then its probbly not packaged yet
<cfraz89> lol ok
<klerfayt> does kubuntu block torrent ports?
<imbrandon> no
<atul> iniku: thanks! i coould install libxine-extracodecs and now my mp3s work!!!
<cfraz89> klerfayt: no
<klerfayt> cfraz89: I'm using port 6335 in ktorrent - is there some better ports?
<cfraz89> yeah
<cfraz89> is that the default one?
<klerfayt> cfraz89: no
<klerfayt> cfraz89: default is 6881
<cfraz89> oh ok
<mcscruff_> pinged out
<cfraz89> that should be fine then
<mcscruff_> is there a key combination to swap desktops?
<Bilford_> Im using port 6881
<Bilford_> is that bad?
<cfraz89> it gets blocked by some isp's
<cfraz89> or slowed down i think
<Bilford_> ok ty
<cfraz89> np
<klerfayt> Bilford_: use ports 6334-6342 (from suse wiki)
<tommy> Hi everyone, does anyone know why i get "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Device or resource busy" when i try to activate my ra0 wireless card ?
<Bilford_> ok ty.  should I set up forwarding on my router
<cfraz89> Bilford_: yep
<Bilford_> set to BOTH
<cfraz89> yep
<Bilford_> ty
<cfraz89> np
<cfraz89> and maybe 4444 for the tracker port
<cfraz89> im not sure
<PPower> cfraz89: got it. now pastebinning
<klerfayt> Bilford_: wait; are you saying that router makes torrent slower?
<cfraz89> ok
<cfraz89> PPower: i think i see the problem
<cfraz89> down the bottom
<Bilford_> i dont know
<cfraz89> all your input devices have "sendcoreevents" after them
<Bilford_> it gives you a low id in eMule if you dont set it
<cfraz89> they shouldnt
<PPower> cfraz89: wait till you see the log!
<cfraz89> lol ok
<cfraz89> but delete them
<OmniD> Package gaim is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<OmniD> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<OmniD> is only available from another source
<cfraz89> PPower: InputDevice     "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"
<PPower> cfraz89: http://pastebin.com/753313
<cfraz89> get rid of those sendcoreevents
<OmniD> ara sorry for the long paste
<klerfayt> Bilford_: and correct term is "port forwarding"?
<Bilford_> yes, or Port Range Forwarding
<tommy> omg i HATE "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Device or resource busy" error
<Bilford_> if you have Linksys wireless, it's in the Applications and Gaming tab;
<tommy> can someone please help me?
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> interesting
<PPower> cfraz89: it seems to think i have a radeon
<cfraz89> lol where?
<PPower> line 19
<cfraz89> lol i see
<cfraz89> that is wierd
<cfraz89> you dont have a radeon do you?
<tommy> yesterday I installed (k)ubuntu with some troubles, i needed to use acpi=off in the boot line to get started, but when i was in i sat the network option, and it worked with ifup ra0
<PPower> cfraz89: no. see the lspci thing at the bottom
<tommy> when i rebooted
<tommy> It would not work
<PPower> _nano_: hello! caught cfraz!
<tommy> kinda strange
<cfraz89> hi _nano_
<_nano_> cfraz89: hey!
<_nano_> PPower: and? :D
<tommy> so i tought "What if I formatet, would it work then?" So i did it. But no, it would not work, so now i need help
<cfraz89> its a wierd problem
<_nano_> oops I said cfraz99 instead of cfraz89 :D
<PPower> _nano_: yup
<_nano_> a decade of difference..not much :D
<PPower> cfraz89: so i should get rid of those eraser things
<cfraz89> just the "sendcoreevents"
<cfraz89> you could try regenerating your xorg.conf file
<PPower> cfraz89: howdoyoudothat
<tommy> hard life:/
<tommy> btw im using the newest version (6.06)
<cfraz89> PPower: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<PPower> can i do that while x is running
<cfraz89> yes
<PPower> okay. afterwards i run nvidia-glx-config enable
<PPower> cfraz89: ?
<cfraz89> ok
<PPower> okay.
<cfraz89> good luck
<tommy> anyone plz help me:(
<_nano_> cfraz89: so what you been upto?
<cfraz89> _nano_: not much. you?
<PPower> cfraz89: i got to the memory stage. what do i enter
<PPower> cfraz89: my card has 256 onboard. needs no system
<_nano_> cfraz89: just upgraded to kde 3.5.3 a few hours ago
<PPower> cfraz89: what shall i enter
<_nano_> cfraz89: the prelink.bin went crazy (since all the libraries etc were updated).. :P
<iNiku> how do you get kde 3.5.3, is it in some special repos?
<cfraz89> PPower: umm just leave it blank
<_nano_> iNiku: yeah you need to add some repos
<cfraz89> _nano_: did you enable prelink?
<tommy> iface ra0 inet dhcp
<_nano_> cfraz89: yeah prelink is enabled
<iNiku> _nano_: ah, okay, so it's not in backports or anything...
<cfraz89> _nano_: how did you do that?
<tommy> is this line wrong: "iface ra0 inet dhcp"
<PPower> cfraz89: should i enable kernel framebuffer
<_nano_> iNiku: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php
<cfraz89> no
<_nano_> cfraz89: hang on..lemme pull up a page for you
<iNiku> _nano_: thanks
<tommy> omg
<cfraz89> _nano_: thanks
<_nano_> cfraz89: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1971
<tommy> that siocsifflags: blahblahblah error is killing me:(
<tommy> feels like i just wanna die:P
<cfraz89> thanks
<iNiku> _nano_: any significant differences to 3.5.2?
<cfraz89> iNiku: starts up faster
<_nano_> iNiku: mostly bug fixes i gather
<iNiku> cfraz89: ah, that would be nice
<cfraz89> _nano_: are there any disadvantages?
<cfraz89> iNiku: it is :)
<_nano_> cfraz89: the first prelink takes up a lot of time..
<cfraz89> oh ok
<iNiku> any problems with it?
<cfraz89> doesnt affect anything though?
<_nano_> cfraz89: but the daily ones are faster (like 1-5 mins)
<cfraz89> cool
<PPower> cfraz89: it wants a keyboard layout. i have a microsoft natural keyboard 1995
<_nano_> cfraz89: but if you have upgraded a lot many packages..the subsequent prelinking again takes time
<_nano_> cfraz89: if you use a desktop..then you wont feel the pain...it runs once in the midnight
<_nano_> cfraz89: but the performance improves
<_nano_> PPower: i think US keyboard should work
<PPower> cfraz89: can i cancel the reconfigure and just make the minor changes
<Davidosky> Hi all, i'm looking for a video--player that can open 3gp files. Any idea?
<_nano_> PPower: you have made a backup of your xorg.conf file right? then why fear?
<_nano_> !3gp
<PPower> _nano_: i worry too much
<ubotu> _nano_: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_nano_> PPower: may be you would learn not to worry that much once you start breaking things a lot :D
<PPower> _nano_: it wants  the thing like pc104
<cfraz89> PPower: just try the default
<cfraz89> PPower: if you want you can cancel reconfigure
<cfraz89> but the defaults are usually fine
<PPower> cfraz89: it wants a mouse thing ending PS/2 when mine is USB
<cfraz89> what does it ask?
<robin_> I have some problems with my samba browsing, I can acces a PC on the local network through smb:/pc1/ but I can't browse the smb:/workgroup
<cfraz89> if its driver just say imps/2
<PPower> cfraz89: Please choose the entry that best describes your mouse. ImPS/2 or ExplorerPS/2
<cfraz89> use ImPS/2
<robin_> also the zeroconf daemon (mdnsd) is not running message apears if I try to acces zeroconf:/
<robin_> aka 'Network Services'
<cfraz89> robin_: you need to install avahi-daemon
<cfraz89> for zeroconf
<PPower> cfraz89: write default files section?
<robin_> cfraz89: ok thx, will try that. I'm wondering why such things are installed as default ;)
<cfraz89> lol
<cfraz89> PPower: what does it ask?
<Davidosky> how can i open a 3gp file from ubuntu?
<robin_> aren't**
<_nano_> Davidosky: try real player?
<cfraz89> robin_: yeah. I think it is a good thing
<PPower> cfraz89: i give up. ill just do the manual ajustments to the xorg.conf file. it wants to know if you want to add the files section to the config file
<robin_> cfraz89: hmm, still the same message
<_nano_> PPower: why give up so soon? you haven't even tested
<Davidosky> real player? is it in the repository?
<_nano_> Davidosky: i think so
<_nano_> !real
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _nano_
<_nano_> !helix
<ubotu> _nano_: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_nano_> darn
<cfraz89> robin_: try sudo /etc/init.d/avai-daemon start
<robin_> lol
<PPower> _nano_: no idea what all of this stuff means.
<cfraz89> PPower: sorry
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> i really dont know why it thinks of radeon
<robin_> cfraz89: well that daemon is running, but zeroconf wants mdnsd
<cfraz89> are you sure that is your xorg.conf file?
<robin_> cfraz89: avai-deamon is running though
<PPower> cfraz89: yeah. just copied it out. it is a fresh install
<cfraz89> that should be enough
<cfraz89> hmm
<Davidosky> Real player is not on our repository :(
<viksa> hello, i cant' play mp3's on my new kubuntu 6.06 please help
<robin_> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<robin_> viksa: check that link
<PPower> Davidosky: listen!
<viksa> robin_ tnx
<PPower> !repo
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, PPower
<PPower> !repos
<Hobbsee> !+repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.  Dapper sources list mirrored at http://gnomefreak.pastebin.com/753128
<PPower> ARGH! I hate you ubotu
<OmniD> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<OmniD> I want konquorer to stop loading pages
<PPower> cfraz89: I need help!
<cfraz89> hmm i'm looking
<PPower> cfraz89: can i quit the debconf?
<cfraz89> PPower: yes, control c
<cfraz89> PPower: are you on #nvidia?
<PPower> cfraz89: no. ill do that now!
<BearKnuckle> Anyone familiar with xgl? The open windows are not displayed in the taskbar if I use XGL, any ideas?
<ubuntu> hi
<sF|Xemanth> is Dapper stable now ?
<vinboy> yes
<sF|Xemanth> uuh
<OmniD> NO
<robin_> cfraz89: any suggestions for my problem :)
<cfraz89> robin_: you could try installing mdnsd
<sF|Xemanth> how big possibily is that I broke my Breezy with full upgrade to Dapper ? :D
<ubuntu> i'm trying dapper livecd but i'm uable to load nvidia drivers: when i do "sudo modprobe nvidia " it answer module nvidia not found
<cfraz89> but avahi-daemon should really do it
<ubuntu> i'm pretty sure i've got nvidia-kernel-common and xconfig
<ubuntu> any help is appreciated
<rosemary> what do you people recommend as WM for kubuntu on old hardware - P II 266Mhz, 256 RAM?
<ubuntu> rosemary: windowmaker
<rosemary> installed xfce but looks odd - maybe I need more packages?
<cfraz89> robin_: do you have kdnssd installed?
<rosemary> ubuntu, us it easy to use?
<OmniD> umm yeah... this really sucks. Adept seems unable to install ANYTHING
<OmniD> It doesn't seem to be able to download for one
<robin_> cfraz89: yes, I now also installed mdns-scan, which seems to prevent the error.
<cfraz89> cool
<robin_> cfraz89: but
<ubuntu> rosemary: not really but it's pretty and fast for your harware
<rosemary> OmniD, are repositoreis set up?
<robin_> cfraz89: it doesn't show any pc in my network.
<ubuntu> "
<ubuntu> sudo modprobe nvidia
<ubuntu> FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<OmniD> rosemary: yes multiverse and universe
<_nano_> ubuntu: i think proprietory nvidia drivers don't come in the CD...that would be violation of GPL i guess
<cfraz89> robin_: it doesnt show up pc's, but services
<rosemary> ubuntu guess I'll have to look at it then :-)
<cfraz89> so if you start the kde file sharing applet, then it will show up
<cfraz89> or if you share your desktop
<ubuntu> theyare in restricted modules
<cfraz89> or start a kde network game
<cfraz89> robin_: try sharing a folder with the kde panel applet
<OmniD> rosemary: I am able to see the packages I wish to install and request installing, however an error pops up directly after I apply that it fails
<rosemary> OmniD, only aksed because I forgot to do mine :-) sorry I am new
<cfraz89> it should show up under www servers in zeroconf
<OmniD> Oh I see
<texjoachim> I have a strange thing here: the keys on my numpad move the mousepointer
<ppd> hello !
<OmniD> That's called mousekeys
<texjoachim> I'd rather have them generate numbers, so what do I do now?
<OmniD> Find where mousekeys is and disable it like a flaw
<cfraz89> its in systemsettings
<rosemary> hi sdsd I am a kiwi too :-)
<cfraz89> go to mouse
<cfraz89> and then mouse navigation
<ppd> do you happen to know how it's possible to put an action on the "windows" key?
<robin_> cfraz89: ok, I have to enable sharing in control panel, but after it has asked the root password, all options are still greyed out.
<cfraz89> robin_: wrong sharing
<cfraz89> thats samba sharing
<cfraz89> right click on kde panel applet
<cfraz89> add applet
<cfraz89> and search for file server
<Davidosky> There is a way to "manage" a Nokia 6630 with USB cable from Ubuntu?
<rosemary> ubuntu don't see windowmaker in adept
<tRSS> hey everyone
<tRSS> so I have changed my sources.list so that all breezy are dapper now, but when I do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dest-upgrade, i get this error: "Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found"
<Bazzi> tRSS: that repos is bogus
<Bazzi> remove it
<texjoachim> cfraz89: thanks!
<Bazzi> not bogus, but outdated
<robin_> cfraz89: great, that works.
<OmniD> Adept seems unable to install anything because it fails to download.
<tRSS> alright, let me do that. thanks
<viksa> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<cfraz89> robin_: cool
<cfraz89> texjoachim: np
<giovanni> can someone help me in mounting in rw a vfat partition in dapper? it seams to don't like allow me rw to thath partition!
<robin_> cfraz89: thx !, but the samba browsing stuff is not related to zeroconf ?
<cfraz89> nope
<cfraz89> samba is for lan filesharing
<cfraz89> the kde thing works over net
<cfraz89> but is only local network until you setup port forwarding
<cfraz89> brb
<robin_> cfraz89: yes, I understand.
<giovanni> noone? ok..
<robin_> giovanni: you have to pass it to the mount cmd
<Davidosky> How can i "manage" a Nokia 6630 with USB cable from Ubuntu?
<robin_> giovanni: take a look at "man mount"
<giovanni> i know, i do "mount -t vfat -o rw,nosuid /dev/sda6 /media/folder
<RogueJediX> Can anyone tell me an alternative to alsaconf? Seems like it's been axed from dapper
<giovanni> i tried in many wayn with many options
<giovanni> but it dislike to give me write access
<viksa> libxine-extracodecs this package is not available in apt-get please help
<giovanni> i'm new in ubuntu, i only want to know if there's some known problem whith this in ubuntu
<tRSS> what is the kubuntu amarok repo? i had `deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-1.3.8/ breezy main`. what should this look like for amarok?
<tRSS> what is the kubuntu amarok repo? i had `deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-1.3.8/ breezy main`. what should this look like for amarok in dapper??
<robin_> !tell viksa about !universe
<Bazzi> tRSS: just remove all kubuntu.org repositories for now
<robin_> hmm
<robin_> !universe
<robin_> !multiverse
<tRSS> Bazzi: well, my upgrade has already started. well the kubuntu.org upgrade will not harm my machine, will it?
<robin_> viksa type !multiverse, and check the link
<Davidosky> How can i "manage" a Nokia 6630 with USB cable from Ubuntu?
<viksa> !multiverse
<robin_> viksa: you have to add multiverse repository
<Bazzi> tRSS: I don't think so but you'll get some error messages
<iNiku> giovanni: by default it's mounted so that only root can write
<viksa> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<tRSS> Bazzi: well i did a sudo apt-get upadate && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and so far I haven't seen any errors. :)
<robin_> viksa you can add /etc/apt/sources.list, and enable the universe repositores, and add put multiverse after it.
<iNiku> giovanni: if you want to make it writable by your user, you need to add uid=<your numeric uid> in the mount command options
<robin_> viksa: add=edit.
<iNiku> giovanni: like, -o rw,nosuid,uid=1234
<Bazzi> tRSS: well the most current versions will be chosen anyway so sont worry
<iNiku> giovanni: use id to find out your uid
<giovanni> iNiku: yes but if i add "uid=1000 gid=1000" nothing happens
<tRSS> Bazzi: thanks man..... apprieciate your help
<Bazzi> tRSS: valid newer ones can be seen at http://kubuntu.org/packages
<giovanni> i'ts a logical partition, can this give me problems?
<iNiku> giovanni: please show my the exact mount command you used
<iNiku> giovanni: no
<Bazzi> that is amarok-14 koffice-151 kde-353
<tRSS> sounds good, thanks
<giovanni> iNiku: mount -t vfat -o rw,nosuid,noauto,umask=777,uid=1000,gid=1000,remount /dev/sda6 /home/giovanni/documenti/
<giovanni> oops
<giovanni> withouth nosuid
<giovanni> i pasted from an old command
<adamt> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2064
<adamt> happy printing =)
<iNiku> giovanni: your uid is 1000?
<giovanni> yep
<iNiku> giovanni: ahh
<iNiku> you need umask=000
<giovanni> really!!
<iNiku> or probably not
<giovanni> ?
<giovanni> i'll try
<iNiku> umask=077 if you want only your user to have access
<iNiku> umask=777 means no one will have any permissions at all
<giovanni> it was in the old command
<giovanni> sorry for paste irt
<iNiku> huh?
<iNiku> what was? sorry for what?
<giovanni> this is the command i did now
<giovanni> mount -t vfat -o rw,uid=000,gid=000,remount /dev/sda6 /home/giovanni/documenti
<iNiku> um, no
<iNiku> mount -t vfat -o rw,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,remount
<iNiku> uid=1000,gid=1000 => owner and group will be you
<iNiku> umask=077 => write permissions for owner, nothing for group or others
<giovanni> does'nt work: access forbidden
<iNiku> not sure if remount works right for a vfat filesystem
<iNiku> umount and try again?
<giovanni> ok
<iNiku> and show the exact mount command you use
<giovanni> THANKS MAN!!! it was the remount problem!
<iNiku> np :)
<giovanni> i was a suse user 'till yesterday
<giovanni> and i wanted to try kubuntu..
<iNiku> well, mount works the same on suse
<iNiku> or any other linux for that matter
<giovanni> yes i know is the same
<giovanni> you doing a great job here
<gilster> i need some help with my toshibam40x
<giovanni> many thank again
<giovanni> bye!
<gilster> anyone can get this into standby/suspend mode
<Davidosky> How can i "manage" a Nokia 6630 with USB cable from Ubuntu?
<brandon__> what's the easiest way to setup an intrAnet server that let's users search through indexed MS Word files, like beagle or kat served up via intranet???
<robin_> Davidosky: http://bitubique.com/content/view/26/42/
<gilster> please....i want to be able to put my laptop into suspend mode...
<robin_> gilster: do you think a lot of people here have the same laptop ?
<robin_> gilster: what's the problem ?, does it gives errors ?
<gilster> Robin: i have a toshiba M40, it goes into suspend mode, but does not go out....
<robin_> gilster: is your swap partition big enough, the suspend image is stored in the swap partition.
<gilster> its about a gig
<robin_> gilster: and how much ram do you have ?
<gilster> a gig
<iNiku> um, not for suspend (=suspend to ram)
<iNiku> that only applies to hibernation
<gilster> exactly
<robin_> oh yes, sorry
<gilster> i do not want to hibernate
<gilster> i want to suspend
<gilster> to ramn
<gilster> *ram
<gilster> it goes into it....but i when i try to go out it simply gives me a blank screen
<iNiku> gilster: does it have a key combo for switching between internal and external displays?
<iNiku> gilster: my thinkpad often wakes up from suspend with the internal display disabled so I have to use the key combo to switch it back on
<robin_> gilster: I think, at least in breezy there is somewhere a configuration file, where you can set a lot of things, maybe you can try somehting out there
<iNiku> fn-f7 on mine
<gilster> iNiku: fn-F5 for me does that...but that only gives me a blank whit screen
<gilster> and the hard drive appears stuck
<gilster> *whit
<gilster> *white
<gilster> i am not using breezy
<gilster> using dapper
<iNiku> gilster: you could check out /etc/default/acpi-support
<iNiku> there's a bunch of settings there that affect ACPI functionality
<gilster> ok thanks
<linuxmonkey> ok this is my second time using the new method of installing and I keep messing up the nvidia drivers. any special steps i need to take
<ubuntu> va sur #pastebin ya personne a part nous 2
<xwolf-> i'm gettin some problems with dapper here
<xwolf-> first of all, there is no sound
<xwolf-> the icon says it couldnt find the mixer, how do i fix that?
<linux_galore> xwolf-: first things first, whats your sound chipset
<smoosh> hi, where i can fing gpg kubuntu public key?
<linux_galore> xwolf-: theres no driver active so there is no mixer
<xwolf-> it is onboard for asus p4v800x
<xwolf-> lemme find her manual
<gilster> iNiku: thanks there were some settings there for acpi sleep mode that were blocked
<gilster> have changed them accordingly
<iNiku> did it help?
<gilster> will try
<iNiku> good luck :)
<gilster> do i need to restart inorder for these to take effect
<gilster> restart session?
<gilster> restart machine
<iNiku> mmm
<iNiku> I would restart acpid
<OmniD> http://pastebin.com/753426
<iNiku>  sudo /etc/init.d/acpid restart
<OmniD> This is aparently why I can't download anything
<OmniD> or install rather
<iNiku> OmniD: you can probably install *something*
<OmniD> well not from the packages list
<iNiku> but you're missing some repos that contain the dependencies for libxine-extracodecs
<OmniD> I tried xchat and that library and doesn't work
<OmniD> I did the universe and multiverse
<iNiku> try sudo apt-get -f install
<OmniD> what's that do different?
<iNiku> just run it
<iNiku> it will try to fix any broken dependencies you might have
<OmniD> Did the same thing
<smoosh> !gpg
<ubotu> from memory, gpg is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto or http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<xwolf-> linux_galore i couldnt find the driver. :>
<smoosh> !public key
<ubotu> smoosh: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<iNiku> OmniD: just do apt-get -f install
<iNiku> nothing else
<OmniD> oh allright
<OmniD> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<OmniD> Oh, also I'm on wifi. I'm connected as you can see, but could that pose as a problem?
<linux_galore> xwolf-: you can sometimes use an alternate driver, but I need to know what the sound "chipset it"  type lspci -v|grep -iA 5 audio
<linux_galore> is*
<iNiku> OmniD: not really
<iNiku> I think there's just something wrong with your repos
<xwolf-> 0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<xwolf->         Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7V600/K8V Deluxe motherboard (ADI AD1980 codec [SoundMAX] )
<linux_galore> xwolf-: the motheboard manual should tell you what the sound/audio chipset is
<xwolf->     Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 5
<linux_galore> xwolf-: dont spam the room
<iNiku> OmniD: apt can't find libmad0 which is required by libxine-extracodecs
<OmniD> Hmm, how so? I did what the multiverse and universe tutorial told me to.
<xwolf-> oh, two lines. sorry then
<iNiku> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<iNiku> OmniD: take a look at that
<xwolf-> so, is that sufficient?
<OmniD> Yeah I did
<OmniD> It told me in Dapper I only needed that file
<iNiku> well, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<iNiku> oh, did you do an apt-get update after editing sources.list?
<OmniD> Allrighty
<OmniD> Yes
<linux_galore> xwolf-: you have to use the driver via82cxxx_audio
<xwolf-> linux_galore where?
<OmniD> iNiku: http://pastebin.com/753452
<iNiku> OmniD: hmm, looks okay to me. dunno, then.
<Ryoga85> hi
<OmniD> This is pretty frustrating.
<OmniD> What port does it use?
<xwolf-> linux_galore i'm sorry but i don't know what to do
<linuxmonkey> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Ryoga85> I have no sound with the current ubuntu kernel :(
<v3ctor> i had that problem with sound also
<gilster> iNiku: do u have any idea how to change grub and bootsplash screens
<iNiku> gilster: not really, I haven't played around with those
<gilster> ok how about my display settings....it wont let me select the Intel 915 card
<v3ctor> Ryoga85: http://v3ctor.org/downloads/alsaconf.sh
<cfraz89> xwolf-: you are having problems with ac97 sound card?
<iNiku> hmm... select where? it should recognize the card automatically, Ithink
<gilster> when i got to kcontrol and go to display....under hardware it says Grapics card and driver: i810
<xwolf-> cfraz89 it's just that, after the restart necessary for installation, i had to reconfigure xorg (dapper wouldnt start) and now the sound isn't working
<iNiku> gilster: oh... sorry, no idea
<cfraz89> hmm
<iNiku> gotta go
<cfraz89> and your volume mixer is up?
<gilster> ok
<Ryoga85> v3ctor: are you sure it will work?
<Ryoga85> v3ctor: because I have sound as long as I don't use the newest kernel
<xwolf-> cfraz89 it says mixer wasnt found (translating from portuguese)
<v3ctor> Ryoga85: i used it
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> are you in audio group?
<xwolf-> i don't think so.
<carsten> hey, does anybody know of a wine 0.9.1x for dapper?
<carsten> in dapper is "only" 0.9.9
<Bilford> the later ones arent packaged yet
<Bazzi> wine has some inofficial repsotiores with 0.9.14 in them
<Bazzi> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<carsten> Bazzi: thanks upgradeing now
<Bazzi> they work way better than 0.9.9 for me
<carsten> yeah, I have only probs in 099 :(
<Bazzi> me too
* carsten tests the broken app
<sinbad444> yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  i  luv  Dapper !!!
<vinboy> so do i
<noteventime> 'ello
<noteventime> Why does gam_server constantly use 7-9% of my processor?
<carsten> Bazzi: cool, works. only that the print-functions still makes it crash :)
<Bazzi> :)
<OmniD> I don't love dapper :c
<OmniD> Not until I can download from repositories
<Evixo> hey everyone, has someone managed to get xgl working on kubuntu 6.06 ?
<Evixo> I tried and failed until now :)
<carsten> Evixo: hint: don't touch xgl without xorg 7.1
<carsten> and even better: don't touch it in the next 6 month or so ;-)
<richips> Me don't, Evixo; I'm not even able to turn on direct ATI rendering
<Evixo> hmm ok so it's still not too usable atm
<Bazzi> carsten: hm it has become better since I first tested it though
<Bazzi> even with xorg 7.0 it was somewhat usable
<Bazzi> Evixo: forget it with Ati for now, too buggy
<Bazzi> I don't think dapper has the latest ati driver release which fixed some of those most nasty bugs
<kkathman> ok.. has anyone experienced a problem with their keyboard just suddenly quit working?
<Evixo> ah ok .. then I'll suppose I'll wait a little longer ^_^
<Bazzi> Edgy isn't far away :)
<kkathman> my keyboard suddenly stopped working and mysteriously its only on my dapper installation. The same keyboard works fine on the same computer on another boot partition
<ganymed123> hallo
<ganymed123> is there reiser4 support in dapper drake?
<CaBlGuY> greetings peeps..
<Somefilename> CaBlGuY, Hey!
<CaBlGuY> whats up Somefilename o/
<Somefilename> CaBlGuY, Nothing much. Just checking out these old channels.
<ganymed123> is there reiser4 support in dapper drake? and is it sensible to use it, e.g. does the standard kernel support it as well as grub?
<Somefilename> Roaming around.
<CaBlGuY> not sure what reiser is ganymed123.. sorry...
<CaBlGuY> Somefilename old chann huh??? Im DLing dapper right now..
<Somefilename> CaBlGuY, Oh, cool. I ordered it yesterday. The new LTS version.
<CaBlGuY> u ordered it... :O
<CaBlGuY> why not just DL it??
<Somefilename> CaBlGuY, Takes too much.
<CaBlGuY> ahhh
<_nano_> !win32
<ubotu> _nano_: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_nano_> !win
<ubotu> _nano_: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_nano_> !windows
<ubotu> For help with microsoft windows, please visit ##windows - see also https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1
<CaBlGuY> _nano_ whatcha lookin for??
<_nano_> win32 codecs :|
<CaBlGuY> Ahh here...
<thompa> 3 bad iso burns so far
<CaBlGuY> ummmm hang on I gotta remember..
<thompa> the checksum is good and i used kde3 at 16x
<thompa> k3b that is
<ganymed123> so why does nobody seem to like reiser4?
<w1ck3dw1z4rd> like? I heard great things about it
<w1ck3dw1z4rd> why it's not used is a different question
<thompa> i never got reiser4 to work, does it now?
<CaBlGuY> !unsuported repos
<ubotu> CaBlGuY: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CaBlGuY> HmMmMmMmM
<_nano_> :P
<thompa> it just would not format as reiser4, always gave me error before
<ganymed123> so why isn't it? is there any REASONABLE reason :) not to use it with ubuntu?
<_nano_> CaBlGuY: thanks..i'll google and see..i thought the bot knew it :P
<CaBlGuY> _nano_ that's where u would find the codecs, on the unsuporrted repos..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<ganymed123> well, it is stable now
<ganymed123> that's what is written. and they are not really modest...
<_nano_> CaBlGuY: it's weird, kaffeine can play wmv9 video, but mplayer plugin only gives sound, no video :S
<CaBlGuY> HmMmMmMmM wierd..
<CaBlGuY> U got dapper installed?/
<_nano_> CaBlGuY: yup
<CaBlGuY> HmMmMmMmM should be in there somewhere...
<_nano_> CaBlGuY: i can see embedded wmv9 videos using kaffeine (thru mozplugger) but only audio thru mplayer...trying to figure out why...
<_nano_> CaBlGuY: i've got w32codecs installed as well :S
<_nano_> !w32codecs
<ubotu> a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular non-free formats. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for 64-bit systems see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<_nano_> there!
<Anders_> what should i do to install dapper with a Ati X800? i'm using the desktop cd but never get to the desktop, it justs stop with an image that looks like then one at boottime
<CaBlGuY> HmMmMmMmM wierd...
<CaBlGuY> yea that's it..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<CaBlGuY> good going _nano_ :D
<CaBlGuY> !restricted formats
<ubotu> well, restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or '!codecs'
<CaBlGuY> there
<CaBlGuY> :D
<dereks_> anyone in here have vmware-player workin
<Anders_> anyone here with an Ati card that managed to install dapper?
<mezz> anders_: I have installed dapper with no probs and I have an ATI card
<Anders_> I cant get to the desktop
<Anders_> i can boot of the cd just fine and the tests says its good
<dereks> hmm, no one here uses vmware-player?
<mezz> can you get a desktop when you boot off the cd?
<Anders_> nope
<mezz> dereks: sorry no
<dereks> that stinks
<imbrandon> Anders_, maybe try the alternate install cd
<Anders_> i just stops with an image like the one at boot time, and all i can do is alt+f1 to the console
<mezz> what ATI card do you have, also how much memory do you have?
<Anders_> X800 XL, 1gb
<tuxedup> can anyone suggest a good kde/qt msn messenger client besides kopete.  Kopete does not seem to work well with my machine
<mezz> hmmm, it should work fine then
<Anders_> yeah
<imbrandon> tuxedup, kmess
<mezz> texedup: I'm a big fan of gaim
<mezz> lol, sorry not kde
<Anders_> also tried changing xorg.conf to use vesa, but startx just gives a black screen
<imbrandon> mezz, gaim isnt qt ;)
<mezz> yeah, just realised that :S
<imbrandon> tuxedup, kmess or amsn are both good i use kmess
<tuxedup> yeh gaim is good, but i am trying to keep to just qt/kde pplications so i dont have to load gnome libraries as often
<MetaMorfoziS> any of thath im clients can delete contacts really?
<dereks> tuxedup: gaim doesn't use gnome libraries
<MetaMorfoziS> because that i seen before, all can't! [Trillian, gaim, kopete] 
<dereks> and once they are loaded once, thats all they need to be
<MetaMorfoziS> can't delete contacts
<MetaMorfoziS> from msn
<tuxedup> il check out kmess, amsn hurts my eyes, you because of how the fonts look all cra*py if you dont compile the new tk stuff for anti aliasing
<dereks> anyways, i am a fan of bitlbee
<mezz> anders_: it may be worth doing what imbradon said and using the alternative install CD. That will install without having to go to the live desktop. Then if it still doesn't work you woudl at least have the ability to install other drivers from the command line
<MetaMorfoziS> kmess or amsn can?
<tuxedup> cheers anyway
<MgrVln> can anyone help get rid of choppy sound in mplayer?
<MetaMorfoziS> MgrVln: it's not in all app?
<imbrandon> MetaMorfoziS, i've never had a problem removeing msn contacts
<MetaMorfoziS> imbrandon: try, delete a contact, and when you connect from other machine, you see it again, because it's only deleete it "locally"
<MgrVln> Meta: nope and just for wmv
<jorgp> where can I find official cd artwork for cover and label for dapper?
<imbrandon> jorgp, art.ubuntu.com has some and there is a wiki page on wiki.ubuntu.com
<MetaMorfoziS> MgrVln: i had choppy in all app, imho some compatibiliti problem with my sound card... so it is an other thing.
<jorgp> imbrandon, thanks
<Vose> Is it easear to install a .rpm or a tar.gz?
<MetaMorfoziS> rpm is convertable to .deb
<mezz> rpm easier most of the time
<MetaMorfoziS> .deb install is: dpkg -i your.deb with sudo
<imbrandon> Vose, ubuntu doesnt use rpm's it uses debs
<MetaMorfoziS> i think the tar.bz taht you said is the source, so you need to build it
<Vose> oh ok
<dr_willis> best, find a deb. :P then perhaps use the tar.gz source.  converting rpm to deb. can have issues.
<MetaMorfoziS> iirc the rpm2deb converter name is alien, but you must google it
<imbrandon> Vose, what are you installing ?
<Vose> so what is the comand to chang a tar.gz to a .deb?
<MetaMorfoziS> yes, it's true ^^
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^^ lol.
<MetaMorfoziS> rename it.)
<tuxedup> alien package.tar.tgz -d
<imbrandon> MetaMorfoziS, you dont have to google it its in the repos
<mezz> vose: go here to find out how to install rpms: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/rpm?highlight=%28rpm%29
<MetaMorfoziS> ^ ok:)
<imbrandon> Vose, what are you installing ?
<dr_willis> what is it that you cant find in .deb format anyway?
<dr_willis> :P
<MetaMorfoziS> a lot of apps...
<dr_willis> gee... how vague
<dr_willis> :P
<imbrandon> MetaMorfoziS, not realy, ihavent found any that dont have debs ')_
<dr_willis> i think its time to learn how to use the source then.
<Vose> kgs cgoban
<MetaMorfoziS> imbrandon find it:D
<imbrandon> 18000+ in the repos
<imbrandon> ;)
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<MetaMorfoziS> but some little app isn't
<mezz> vose: cgoban rpm works fine :)
<MetaMorfoziS> i find a lot of in the subject under irda
<MetaMorfoziS> some little shit app only in .rpm or only in source
<imbrandon> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<mezz> vose: just need to install java then you can play all the go you want :)
<MetaMorfoziS> not find, found:)
<MetaMorfoziS> oh pardon...
<damjan> what is the difference between cd and dvd version?
<Vose> ok thank you
<dr_willis> dvd is the live cd + installer cd - i THINK.. last i looked at least.
<imbrandon> damjan, the dvd contains all of "supported" repos , cd only contains whats needed to install
<dr_willis> dvd has  more default packages installed eh?
<imbrandon> dr_willis, it has all of "main"
<imbrandon> not installed , just avaible
<dr_willis> imbrandon:  :)
<imbrandon> without downloading
<dr_willis> wich is all outdated about a month after ya download the dvd
<imbrandon> dr_willis, or sooner ;)
<Vose> ok so tar.gz is best
<tuxedup> does adept run in the background as a notifyer of new package updates or is it like synaptic and runs on demand?
<imbrandon> yes
<jjesse> adept should run on demand adept-notifier runs in the background
<damjan> so what do I get on the cd (kde, koffice...) maybe some multimedia progs?
<mezz> vose: some times it matters, but most of the time .rpm is just as easy. I always use .rpm instead if I get the chance, thats what I did for cgoban
<jjesse> hmm just installed the live cd and i can't login, it won't accept the pasword i thought i set?
<imbrandon> damjan, a full desktop, the only diffrence is with the dvd the "main" repos is on the dvd and you dont have to download it if you choose to install something else
<jjesse> how do i solve that
<damjan> thx
<imbrandon> jjesse, check capslock etc but there is not a way to retrieve the passwd
<jjesse> hmmm reinstall?
<Vose> I also play on DGS and want the .sgf to be recognized so I can use the open with options of firefox
<imbrandon> damjan, and by default its openoffice not koffice ( but you can install koffice with apt-get later easy )
<dereks> what is the reasoning for oo.org instead of koffice being default?
<mezz> vose: It won't automatically set up the .sgf recognising, but you can set up that if you want
<Vose> is it hard to set up?
<Vose> I got webstart to work and load cgoban can I use it?
<Vose> java webstart
<tuxedup> whats koffice 1.5 like, iv only used koffice 1.4.2 and that was pretty poor, whats tis importing of powerpouint presentation like becuase thats the only thing I care about (all my universaty lectures are onyl available in ppt files)
<Bazzi> tuxedup: forget it
<dereks> tuxedup: if thats the case, i would stick with oo.o
<ganymed123> i cannot use the manual partitioning with the desktop version. the window is empty. clicking on continue results in a crash.... is this a known problem?
<mezz> vose: sorry, not sure what the question is. setting up .sgf isn't hard I think
<Vose> ok is there a command to set up file relationships to programs?
<mezz> vose: if you just want firefox to do it then that is easy, not sure how to do it for ubuntu in general (but know how to do it in kubuntu)
<mezz> vose: for firefox, when cgoban is installed just choose open with, and then find cgoban in /usr/bin and then choose always do this
<Vose> I am using kubuntu but I will try the firefox way thank you
<Vose> help signin
<Blippe> what is the kubuntu "version" of ekiga?
<Vose> oh do you sign in to this chat so it shows me as registered?
<Vose> .signin
<Blippe> look it the server tab... "type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>"
<imbrandon_zZz> !info ekiga dapper
<ubotu> ekiga: (Free Your Speech), section gnome, is optional. Version: 2.0.1-0ubuntu6 (dapper), Packaged size: 3572 kB, Installed size: 12188 kB
<John-Z> Hi guys.
<james_xxx>  has anyone here ever used enlightenment with ubuntu??
<imbrandon_zZz> or do you mean replacement Blippe , in that case kopete
<imbrandon_zZz> or Skype
<imbrandon_zZz> james_xxx, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ebuntu
<Blippe> none of them uses h.323 compatible voip, as far as i can see
<james_xxx> imbrandon_zZz: ty
<Blippe> Woohoo, been waitng for ebuntu :D
<DaSkreech> !musicbrainz
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, DaSkreech
<tommy> hi everyone, ive just installed java, as they said on the java site, ive allso made a symlinc to the "libjavaplugin_oji.so" file.
<tommy> i use the dapper drake 6-06 kubuntu
<Blippe> DaSkreech, you looking for picard?
<DaSkreech> !fishing
<ubotu> methinks fishing is randomly throwing !commands in the channel instead of using /msg ubotu command. Please dont fish for help. either !ask in the channel or msg ubotu < Knows Everything!> :)
<Chryseus> ubotu: what is the meaning of life?
<ubotu> Chryseus: I think you lost me on that one
<Chryseus> knows everything ;)
<tommy> can anyone please giveme the url that i need to get blackdown java from apt
<Hobbsee> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<tommy> Hobbsee: i tried that one:P
<tommy> but i cant get the blackdown java isntalled
<robin_> !multiverse
<Hobbsee> ah okay
<gregg> Hello
<tommy> using sudo apt-get install j2relol
<gregg> I'm new to Linux and Kubuntu
<robin_> for some reaon ubotou always PM me
<tommy> gregg: how interesting
<robin_> uboto*
<gregg> I just installed Kubuntu 6.06 and everyting seems to work except AmaroK
<Blippe> !musicbrainz
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Blippe
<FoodcoMan> Morning
<tommy> can some just paste me the line i need for javablackdown to be in apt?
<tommy> I would love to get that live
<tommy> I don't like adept
<tommy> i like to use the command line:)
<tommy> Don't anyone have it?
<tommy> plz someone
<steph_> que se passe t'il?
<Blippe> tommy, try apt-cache search java
<robin_> steph_: speak english
<tommy> Blippe: okey
<steph_> sorry
<steph_> what's happening tommy?
<gregg> Someone on the forum suggested I come here for help, but I think I'll stick to the forum, seems friendlier and more tolerant of beginners. Thanks anyway.
<steph_> if i can help
<tommy> steph_: couldn't find it
<steph_> tommy : find what?
<tommy> blackdown java
<Blippe> tommy, and instead of using apt-get, apt-cache, apt-cdrom, try aptitude. it even allow you to do stuff as "sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop" try it out, and then "sudo aptitude purge xubuntu-desktop" and xubuntu and everything associated with it is gone.
<robin_> gregg: what's the problem ?
<robin_> gregg: you say amarok doesn't work, but we can't do much with only that information
<steph_> tommy : have you tried j2sdk1.4 ?
<gregg> I just installed Kubuntu 6.06 and everything seems to work except Amarok, the icon spins on the taskbar for about 30 secs but then just disappears
<gregg> sound works and Kaffiene works
<robin_> gregg: ok can you try to run it from konsole ?
<steph_> tommy: i did an apt-cache search blackdown and it gives me : j2sdk1.4 - Blackdown Java(TM) 2 SDK, Standard Editi
<gregg> yup
<robin_> gregg: maybe you will see an error message there.
<DaSkreech> Blippe: Picard?
<tommy> steph_: i didnt find it
<gregg> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<gregg>   Major opcode:  146
<tommy> tommy@tommy-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install j2sdk1.4
<tommy> Leser pakkelister ... Ferdig
<tommy> Skaper oversikt over avhengighetsforhold ... Ferdig
<tommy> E: Klarte ikke  finne pakken j2sdk1.4
<gregg>   Minor opcode:  3
<gregg>   Resource id:  0x0
<steph_> tommy: did you enable multiverse in you sources.list?
<tommy> thats norwegian
<gregg> Failed to open device
<gregg> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<gregg>   Major opcode:  146
<gregg>   Minor opcode:  3
<gregg>   Resource id:  0x0
<gregg> Failed to open device
<gregg> amaroK: [Loader]  Starting amarokapp..
<gregg> amaroK: [Loader]  Don't run gdb, valgrind, etc. against this binary! Use amarokapp.
<gregg> /usr/lib/amarok/amarokapp: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libpq.so.4: invalid ELF header
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Shouldn't !java be changed now?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: no idea, this late in the day...
<robin_> gregg please don't paste in the irc channel
<robin_> gregg: you can paste at kubuntu.pastebin.com
<gregg> sorry
<tommy> steph_: i dont know what to write
<tommy> what should the line be?
<Blippe> you ask for musicbrainz, and i can't honestly beleive anyone uses the musicbrainz capabilities which are present in _buntu, but musicbrainz have released a new tagger for whole albums (and single songs) called "picard" and ave released debs for ubuntu..
<Blippe> DaSkreech, for you, up
<CaBlGuY> Be Back Later
<robin_> gregg: which amarok version are you using the standard one that comes with dapper /
<robin_> ?
<gregg> whatever the one that came with 6.06 is
<steph_> tommy : in you /etc/apt/sources.list find the line with universe add multiverse (should be like dapper universe multiverse)
<steph_> then apt-get update
<tommy> deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<tommy> deb-src http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<tommy> ive done it
<tommy> still wouldnt find it
<steph_> just after universe add multiverse (with a space before)
<ganymed123> ciao
<Shaezsche> anyone familiar with getting winmodems working in kubuntu? i need the driver for 14f12bfa:0:90000
<Shaezsche> cannot find it an linuxant either
<DaSkreech> Blippe: repos!! :)
<cryptom> Hi all, I cant find the right app to configure hotkeys for desktop changing in kde (someone here already pointed it out for me one year ago or so...)
<DaSkreech> Blippe: Does it have mp3? :(
<Blippe> DaSkreech, you're right... they have a new repo for *ubuntu
<robin_> gregg: it looks like libpq is corrupted
<Blippe> DaSkreech, yes, it tags mp3s
<tommy> steph: thanks, now it worked
<robin_> gregg: but I'm trying to find out where that file came from.
* DaSkreech dances
<DaSkreech> Blippe: Where do I go to read up on it?
<Blippe> DaSkreech, it is a wee but buggy though
<Shaezsche> no one knows how to get winmodems working?
* DaSkreech is going to run edgy and KDE4 alpha
<_al_> hi
<FoodcoMan> Riddell: Excellent work.  I'm lovin it.
* DaSkreech laughs at little skurrying bugs
<_al_> i've problem with just installed kubuntu dapper
<robin_> gregg: can you reinstall libpq4 ?
<cryptom> I know it is possible to configure kde to change virtual desktop with e.g. Alt-1, Alt-2, and so on (as in windowmaker), but I cant find it in the settings dialogs
* FoodcoMan applauds the Kubuntu/Ubuntu team.
<kkathman> howdy FoodcoMan :)
<robin_> gregg: sudo apt-get install libpq4
<robin_> gregg: sudo apt-get install libpq4 --reinstall
<IO-Jupiter> hi! Is there a way to leave some partitions unmounted during install? I have 2 big partitions with lvm vols I want to leave unmounted. Blanking the mountpoint causes the installer to NOT proceed!!!
<FoodcoMan> hey kkathman  =)
<_al_> there is something weird associated to wlan-settings
<myndmelder> grmbl grmbl grmbl... Kaffeine won't play the video files... I installed the codecs... Help? Please...
<Blippe> DaSkreech, http://wiki.musicbrainz.org/PicardLinuxInstall#head-5f60c040c32c67c304b335181b88678ad34149c2
<kkathman> FoodcoMan:  I had to quit using kubuntu :( - the keyboard just died
<MidMark> guys with dvd version, choosen italian and after reboot dapper is in english...
<MidMark> I had no internet connection during install, but is it normal?
<_al_> when i plug in my pcmcia wlan-card, there appear two wlan interfaces
<robin_> gregg: and if you still encounter the problem, you also try on #amarok channel
<kkathman> FoodcoMan:  Was like unexpected, tried to reboot from hard boot, and for some reason wont activate that keyboard anymore...it was working fine and then POOF
<FoodcoMan> kkathman: Sounds like an excuse for a new machine.
<_al_> which i see using iwconfig command
<tommy> anyone knows why i get error 10 when installing
<tommy>  /var/cache/apt/archives/j2re1.4_1.4.2.02-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<tommy> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<kkathman> FoodcoMan:  nono the keyboard is fine...works with the same box under SUSE just fine
<tommy> i get this lol when installing blackdown java
<kkathman> and it works on my Windows box also
<kkathman> So its something in Dapper that went haywire
<kkathman> there was a bug before that the keyboard stopped working, but if you restarted KDE it was ok
<DrNickRiviera> is the alternate install cd like the normal one but with more features in the installer and without the live cd capability?
<kkathman> but I did a HARD boot and it didnt fix it
<robin_> tommy: try to run dpkg-configure -a
<kkathman> Im very discouraged
<FoodcoMan> kkathman: You really love that keyboard.
<tommy> robin_ should i remove the installed package first?
<_al_> DrNickRiviera: it isn't graphical installer
<kkathman> the keyboard is fine FoodcoMan :)
<robin_> DrNickRiviera: it should contain the usual text installer.
<_al_> but much better
<MidMark> guys none that has installed kubuntu NOT in english?
<kkathman> FoodcoMan:  Im using it right now under SUSE on the same machine :)
<robin_> tommy: no, don't think so, but you could also try : sudo apt-get install -f (i thought)
<MidMark> after installation which language was used?
<FoodcoMan> kkathman: Was your dapper install and upgrade from Breezy?
<robin_> MidMark: nope, even it is available in Dutch, I always use the English one :)
<tommy> dpkg-configure -a: command not found
<kkathman> FoodcoMan:  nope...I installed Flight 6 way back when, and have been upgrading all along.  I got two updates yesterday, but the keyboard worked fine all the way up until last night late...then just mysteriously stopped
<robin_> tommy: dpkg --configure -a
<DrNickRiviera> does the normal cd just not have the functionality to create logical volumes, or can't it use them at all?
<DrNickRiviera> that's why i'm unsure about which one to get, want to be able to set up logical volumes
<kkathman> FoodcoMan:  I asked around the developers and no joy...thought maybe Riddell would peek in and offer any ideas... I cant write a bug simply saying.. "Keyboard quits working unexpectedly"
<v3ctor> you need to boot to installer and not livecd for LVM
<MidMark> robin_ thanx robin_ but I think it is a major bug
<MidMark> selected italian and only english available
<robin_> looks like a bug yes.
<FoodcoMan> kkathman: Does it do it in a shell without loading X?
<FoodcoMan> kkathman: or is it only X.
<_rince_> re
<MidMark> I had filed a bug since flight-6, no fixes :(
<kkathman> FoodcoMan:  didnt try that... I also didnt see if it was just kubuntu
<kkathman> I can log in at the login screen though
<FoodcoMan> kkathman: If it works in a shell prior to X, then X is loosing something while loading your user stuff.
<kkathman> FoodcoMan: being able to login at the login screen and then it dying in kubuntu, tells me its a kubuntu problem
<kkathman> FoodcoMan:  yep
<robin_> MidMark: from my experience the fixes can take a while, on some of my bug reports when breezy was released has been responded last month. saying the bugs didn't appear anymore in dapper :)
<FoodcoMan> kkathman: Do you have another user to try on that machine?
<mitakka> hi i am using azureus and it always says that my dht is firewalled, so i can't download anything, can somebody tell me what setting to change??
<kkathman> FoodcoMan:  I'll re logon under Gnome and see if i get the same issue... brb
<ctothej> can someone help me troubleshoot? I installed ati's drivers (amd64, x1900 vid), and i have no opengl. How can I install/enable opengl?
<MidMark> robin_ thanx
<gregg> robin: thanks, that fixed it :)
<_Shade_> hi there
<robin_> gregg: np
<MidMark> robin_ do you know which package set the default resolution in xorg.confg?
<MidMark> because is wrong it too :)
<gregg> any idea on why that file was corrupted?
<robin_> MidMark: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MidMark> robin_: what does?
<robin_> MidMark: run that cmd and than you can set your resolutions and stuff
<_Shade_> i know it might be not a related question, but what command can I use to seek a specified nickname ?
<Blippe> robin_, this command does reconfigure your xserver (your screen)   dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<MidMark> robin_: I have run the x configuration from the system panel, and the maximum is 1024x768 but my lcd is native in 1280x1024
<MidMark> was recognized like a generic monitor
<robin_> Blippe: I know.
<robin_> MidMark: well, I always turn off all resolution but the one I want :)
<robin_> MidMark: I don't know how to force to another resolution if you have set more than one
<DaSkreech> Seveas: Lo
<Blippe> robin_, :D wrong person...
<robin_> gregg: no idea, why it is corrupted, you had crash ?
<robin_> Blippe: :) thought so.
<noaXess_kubuntu_> hi all
<DaSkreech> let me guess
<DaSkreech> you have no access to Kubuntu?
<noaXess_kubuntu_> does anybody have also the problem tih the nickname on freenode ?.. i have noaXess_kubuntu and can't login.. cause it's allready used..
<MidMark> robin_: ok, but which package is responsible to detect monitor resolution? hw-detect?
<robin_> noaXess_kubuntu_: did you resgister it ?
<noaXess_kubuntu_> yes...
<ctothej> noaXess_kubuntu_: ... what he said
<robin_> noaXess_kubuntu_: than release it
<robin_> noaXess_kubuntu_: and recover
<noaXess_kubuntu_> robin_ how?
* cryptom wonders whether it is still possible to assign hotkeys for virtual desktop changing in kde...
<robin_> noaXess_kubuntu_: msg NickServ how to do that
<robin_> MidMark: not a clue :)
<noaXess_kubuntu_> [Whois]  noaXess_kubuntu is n=noaXess_@cust.static.217-11-45-147.cybernet.ch (noaXess_kubuntu)
<robin_> MidMark: but I thought there is also an applet in kde where you can set the resolution to one you have configured in the xserver
<ctothej> noaXess_kubuntu_: /msg NickServ GHOST HELP <-- read that
<robin_> MidMark: but I can't come up with the name... can't remember it.
<MidMark> robin_: ok
<noaXess_kubuntu_> ctothej: password incorrect
<kkathman> FoodcoMan:  Gnome is fine...can type and everything
<ctothej> if you put in the right password... i am not sure why it would say that
<robin_> noaXess_kubuntu_: you sure you are using the right password?
<kkathman> however, when I tried bringing up the kubuntu kvirc it wont connect, but no problem with gnome xchat
<yamal> noaXess_kubuntu_: it's 'help ghost' not the other way around
<daurn|laptop> hi
<noaXess_kubuntu_> yamal: yes.. thanks
<kkathman> FoodcoMan:  methinks there was a bad update somewhere :)
<ctothej> did you type: '/msg NickServ GHOST noaXess_kubuntu mypassword'  ?
<FoodcoMan> kkathman: I think...
<DaSkreech> cryptom: Sure. Why not?
<noaXess_kubuntu> aha okey.. now im /me
<robin_> noaXess_kubuntu: grats :)
<cryptom> DaSkreech, I cant find the configure dialog
<FoodcoMan> kkathman: might be settings in ~/.kde/share
* noaXess_kubuntu :)
<ctothej> yamal: right... thanks
<kkathman> FoodcoMan:  but kubuntu always has been a bit behind ubuntu in deployment IIRC
<noaXess_kubuntu> he guys thanks..
<ctothej> sure
<kkathman> FoodcoMan:  well the mouse works, and when I was over in Kubuntu, I went to the systemsettings and verified the keyboard and regional settings
<kkathman> FoodcoMan:  the only thing I did last night was click the defaults on my sound, which enabled them after being silent.  Even then, the problem didnt manifest itself till much later
<cryptom> DaSkreech, in kcontrol I only find the settings for the virtual desktop names, but nothing about hotkeys
<DaSkreech> Try configuring the hot keys then?
<ctothej> Is there a way to read M$ .chm help files or convert them in Linux?
<kkathman> FoodcoMan:  At least we have it narrowed down to kubuntu
<cryptom> DaSkreech, where?
<_al_> should there be kde 3.5.3 for kubuntu?
<FoodcoMan> kkathman: I am curious if you created a new user, if the new user profile in KDE worked?
<DaSkreech> Accessibilty?
<kkathman> FoodcoMan:  one more interesting thing...when I launch a K-application under gnome, my keyboard is fine :)
<DaSkreech> cryptom: Look under Keyboard shortcuts?
<FoodcoMan> kkathman: Ugh, that sounds like a windows issue.  Blah.
<FoodcoMan> kkathman: Maybe remove and reinstall KDE?
<cryptom> DaSkreech, ok thanks, found it.... it is hidden under the point regional settings...
<DaSkreech> Yes ;-)
<pussfeller> there ws an error about not understanding uft-8 encoding in the upgrade relating to some menu entrie or kdestop things
<kkathman> FoodcoMan:  KDE is messed up big time on the install, so I dont want to try reinstalling
<pussfeller> in mine, that might be related
<kkathman> brb.. gonna try loggin into kubuntu once more
<FoodcoMan> kkathman: I snagged my stuff and did a from scratch Dapper install last night on my laptop to dump some upgrade oddities.
<robin_> FoodcoMan: kkathman is not here anymore :P
<jpatrick> robin_: well observed
<FoodcoMan> robin_: Thanks, found out when name expansion quit working.
<FoodcoMan> =)
<DaSkreech> Anyone ever run oracle?
<FoodcoMan> robin_: I get started typing something then interrupted here at work, then when I get back to it sometimes peeps are gone.  :-(
<FoodcoMan> hows it going jpatrick?
<robin_> Foodcoman_Away: hehe ok :)
<ctothej> what is the relationship between apt-get and adept?
<ctothej> is adept just a GUI for apt?
<DaSkreech> apt-get is a system which sits on top of dpkg
<DaSkreech> adept sits on top of apt-get
<_chavo> ctothej, yes
<ctothej> Oh nice. thank you
<mwelchuk> Hi Guys. Has anyone done an upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06, by changing the distribution in sources.list? If so, did it go OK?
<jpatrick> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<mwelchuk> Yep - saw that page, just seemed very ubuntu specific.
<jpatrick> Same thing...
<sampan> mwelchuk  it was "OK" but far from painless for me.  the upgrade had several errors and had to be restarted via sudo apt-get install -f  ... at least three times. my sound was not working at all at first and a few other annoyances.
<Foodcoman_Away> that wiki covers it all.  Has kdesu and gksudo
<mwelchuk> sampan:Yeah - I got as far as downloading the new packages and looking at changes, it looked like it was going to uninstall a few apps I wanted, inkscape for example.
<nocloud> hey, is there anywhere i can get a sources.list file for kubuntu dapper?
<sampan> mwelchuk  yeah -- for some (unknown) reason, the upgrade decided that i really didn't want OOo anymore and so it deleted it completely -- had to manually apt-get that -- very weird
<DaSkreech> !sources
<DaSkreech> ubotu: tell nocloud about sources
<mwelchuk> sampan:Cheers, guess I'll just have to manually check the list :-(
<sampan> good luck! :/
<sampan> ;)
* mwelchuk pops off to upgrade PeeCee
<nocloud> i've been trying to upgrade breezy to dapper for two days
<nocloud> like, literally spent over 15 hours workiing on it
<nocloud> and it still won't work
<nocloud> kubuntu isn't very user friendly.....
<PPower> could somebody submit a bug report for me please?
<kosh> wow that seems strange
<v3ctor> lol
<kosh> so what problems are you having trying to upgrade?
<Kadran> !lilo
<ubotu> Kadran: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Kadran> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<PPower> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<DaSkreech> Blippe: Ok now I'm confuzzled again
<kosh> nocloud: so what problems are you actually having?
<nocloud> i tried using adept to do it, but it says there is an error commiting changes, tehre was a problem downloading some packages....
<kosh> guess he did not actually want help and just wanted to complain
<nocloud> sorry, got disconnected
<ctothej> nocloud: have you been getting disconnected a lot?
<M4sta> hi, there everyone :) do u mind helping a bit a n00b, who really has lame questions :))
<nocloud> no, not really....
<kosh> nocloud: close adept, open up a konsole window and type sudo apt-get update   <enter>   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ctothej> M4sta: just ask buddy
<nocloud> it says : some index files failed to download, they have been ognored or old ones used instead
<ctothej> nocloud: i suggest just downloading the cd image and using it to upgrade
<M4sta> great :)) had 2 ask jsut 2 b polite :)) who knows mayb u have a #kubuntu_n00b chan just for basket cases ;))
<nocloud> how do i upgrade with the cd image....i'm using dual boot right now, will the cd image erase my entire disk?
<nocloud> does anybody know how i can log in as root?
<pestilence> nocloud, sudo -s
<ctothej> nocloud: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<kosh> nocloud: you don't you use sudo
<M4sta> i ahve only lil xperience back in my SuSe days, so today i decided to boot the new kubuntu livecd so i can install and start learning
<ctothej> read section on upgrading from cd
<pestilence> nocloud, add the cdrom to /etc/apt/sources.list and then aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade
<pestilence> or do as ctothej says ;)
<M4sta> i had np configuring net, but i can't get kPPP going
<nocloud> what should i write to add the cd rom?
<M4sta> i configure it, but the user and pass fields remain darkened and i can't neter them
<M4sta> which kinda hlats the whole thing :))
<pestilence> read the wiki
<M4sta> halts*
<kosh> pestilence: the wiki does not say to use aptitude it says to use apt-get
<kkathman> Foodcoman_Away:  no such luck... kubuntu died a slow death sigh... and just when I was thinking about going back to it ;)
<ctothej> kosh: whats the first 3 letters of aptitude?
<pestilence> kosh, pick your poison, i like aptitude.  they have the same syntax
<Tonio_> hi
<kosh> ctothej: they don't do things quite the same way
<ctothej> oh no?
<kosh> ctothej: aptitude is more likely to install stuff then apt-get is
<nocloud> i am still getting : some index files failed to download
<kosh> they differ in how suggests and reocmmended is handled I think
<nocloud> i think there is a problem with my sources.list file
<ctothej> hmm
<nocloud> does anybody know how i can replace that file with a new one?
<ctothej> nocloud: pastebin the file
<nocloud> how do i do that?
<ctothej> !pastebin
<nocloud> !pastebin
<nocloud> ?
* kosh points at the topic
<ctothej> hmmm -> "Pastebin.nl is down right now please use http://gnomefreak.pastebin.com/ until pastebin.nl is back up"
<nocloud> okay, i got a sample sources.list
<nocloud> how do i replaacec the one i currently have?
<kosh> you sure seem intent on blowing your box up
<ctothej> nevermind. just go to http://kubuntu.pastebin.com and paste sources.list in there. then give us the url here
<DaSkreech> Is there ever going to be #kubuntu+1?
<kosh> DaSkreech: why?
<MidMark> people, why in adept it doesn't check for packages also in the dvd like breezy?
<DaSkreech> Don't know there is a #kubuntu-devel and a #ebuntu
<DaSkreech> Why not a #kubuntu+1
<james_xxx> i would love to see ebuntu perfected a little
<nocloud> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/753801
<DaSkreech> james_xxx: Volunteer
<james_xxx> what is the +1 about?
<v3ctor> dev
<robotgeek> DaSkreech: not too many people there and here, does not warrant a +1 channel, i think
<Celeste> hi
<DaSkreech> It's what ever the next version is
<ctothej> someone else take a look with me: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/753801
<robotgeek> DaSkreech: it was discussed in a kubuntu meeting, so there you go :)
<james_xxx> DaSkreech: if i were only up to par... i would have to learn a lot more first
<DaSkreech> so Now that dapper is out it would be the area for edgy
<DaSkreech> robotgeek: Have the log?
<Celeste> please help me with vmware tools ....  I have installed the "linux-headers"  but vmware tools cannot find the kernel headers....
<Celeste> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<Celeste> The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is not an existing directory.
<robotgeek> DaSkreech: hmm, it should be linked off the kubuntu meetings page on the wiki
<kosh> nocloud: it looks fine why not just try running sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nocloud> yea, i did run that and i got the some index files failed to download message
<ubuntu> he compilado 14 veces el kernel, me corro de gusto
<gil> how do i set up a Lexmark all in one X2350
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Stalker!
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: sue me!
<v3ctor> gil: when you find out let me know
<Tonio_> Celeste: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386/
<kosh> nocloud: could you please run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and if it gives any errors could you please put those in the pastebin
* DaSkreech calls up Chuk!
<Tonio_> Celeste: of course depends on the kernel headers you have installed
<ubuntu> se me pone dura cuando inicio KDE
<ubuntu_> How do I format a partition to reiser4 from qtparted ?
<MidMark> people, why in adept it doesn't check for packages also in the dvd like breezy?
<nocloud> here's the error message: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/753815
<dickhall_> wow, updating to dapper totally hosed my box
<jorgp_> how do I get my resolution back to 1024x768, I have that resolution in xorg.conf, but kubuntu only seems to want to run in 640x480
<kosh> nocloud: just comment out the line in /etc/apt/sources.list that is for backports and then run sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<robotgeek> jorgp_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dickhall_> changed all my repos to dapper, ran the command on the website, rebooted - get dumped to a command prompt and I can't get networking working
<dickhall_> well, I can get boxes on my local network, but nothing outside
<bjoern__> hi
<bjoern__> i cant play mp3
<bjoern__> what can i do?
<dickhall_> so I'm gonna copy all my files off and wipe the whole thing. I knew upgrading would suck
<dickhall_> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nocloud> for some reason, kate won't open it and when i open it with kedit, it tells me unable to write to file...
<DaSkreech> !tell bjoern__ about mp3
<Seantater_> anyine gone to kde-apps.org recently?
<Seantater_> Looks like they crashed
<mwe_> I having problems making the pager transparent
<bjoern__> well i have did that already and ich cant find libxine-extracodecs in adept
<mwe_> Seantater_: kde-look.org seems to be down at least
<bjoern__> s/ich/I
<kosh> nocloud: how abotu kdesu kedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mwe_> Seantater_: well it seems I can connect to both again now
<bjoern__> so, what is to do?
<mwe_> is anyone able to make the kde pager transparent?
<DaSkreech> bjoern__: do you have multiverse enabled?
<Seantater_> mwe_: Yep -- I can make it trans
<bjoern__> DaSkreech: yes
<bjoern__> DaSkreech: at least i think so
<Seantater_> mwe_: Works perfect here -- KDE 3.5.3 (just updated from 3.5.2)
<mwe_> it's really odd. it used to be transparent but now it wont work :| is your panel transparent or not?
<Seantater_> mwe_: Dapper has 3.5.2 by default -- consider upgrading
<DaSkreech> bjoern__: Well You could check :)
<mwe_> Seantater_: oh
<Seantater_> mwe_: yep -- my poanel is trans too
<bjoern__> DaSkreech: I activated all sources :)
<mwe_> Seantater_: what mirror is that from?
<DaSkreech> how many packages do you have available?
<DaSkreech> It's at the bottom of adept
<robotgeek> Tonio_: heh
<bjoern__> 18301
<bjoern__> DaSkreech: 18301
<DaSkreech> Sounds about right
<Seantater_> mwe_: hold on -- I'm looking for it
<DaSkreech> Serch for xine?
<DaSkreech> How many choices do you have?
<mwe_> Seantater_: thanks
<DaSkreech> like 15-18?
<Seantater_> mwe_: look here --> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php  **HOWEVER** -- the mirrors are really slow -- there is one specififc one that is fast -- I'll look for it
<bjoern__> wait ... filterting
<bjoern__> :)
<nocloud> okay, i believee i had removed the ones that don't work from the sources.list file.....
<mwe_> Seantater_: yeah cat your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<nocloud> adept is doing something right now.....i'll let you guys know what happens
<bjoern__> DaSkreech: 15
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> and you won't have a libxine-extracodecs?
<DaSkreech> don't sorry
<Seantater_> mwe_: this server is the fastest --> I'll give you the line to add to sources in a sec
<Seantater_> ftp://ibiblio.org/pub/mirrors/kde/stable/3.5.3/kubuntu
<bjoern__> nope
<mwe_> Seantater_: thanks
<Seantater_> mwe_: add the following to sources (no quotes)->  "deb ftp://ibiblio.org/pub/mirrors/kde/stable/3.5.3/kubuntu dapper main"
<bjoern__> jsut libxinedev and main1 and libxinerama and some other stuff
<bjoern__> shall i update KDE?
<MidMark> guys please help me: how can add dvd to the source list in adept?
<MidMark> which line I have to add?
<bjoern__> DaSkreech: any ideas?
<DaSkreech> MidMark: It should be there already if you instaleld from DVD
<MidMark> nope
<MidMark> it wasn't
<DaSkreech> do you have libxine1c2?
<mwe_> Seantater_: thank you. I'm downloading the new packages with apt now
<mwe_> Seantater_: I'm crossing my fingers that it will fix the trans problem
<MidMark> DaSkreech: can you provide me the exact string to add please?
<marek_> hi
<marek_> gays
<bjoern__> DaSkreech: nope libxine-main1 and libxine-dev
<Seantater_> mwe_: (just in case you still wanted it) here's my apt sources: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/753842
<DaSkreech> bjoern__: I think you may not have multiverse on :)
<Seantater_> mwe_: Enjoy a more bug-fixed KDE!
<mwe_> Seantater_: yeah
<Seantater_> mwe_: Is your dapper the final release?
<mwe_> Seantater_: yes
<DaSkreech> MidMark: deb cdrom:[<name of DVD>] / dapper main restricted
<Seantater_> mwe_: good -- it should work perfect then
<mwe_> Seantater_: well I just upgraded from the flight I had
<bjoern__> DaSkreech: main restricted universe multiverse  < this one is enabeld
<Seantater_> mwe_: so did I
<mwe_> Seantater_: nothing needed to upgrade at the release date though
<Seantater_> mwe_: and the upgrade went perfect
<Seantater_> mwe_: many things had to upgrade for me (moved from flight6 -> final)
<mwe_> Seantater_: I upgraded two days before the release and nothing new needed to updating yesterday
<MidMark> DaSkreech: name of dvd is what I want?
<Seantater_> mwe_: so I could have beat the rush?
<mwe_> Seantater_: yeah probably :)
<Seantater_> mwe_: I'll kep that in mind next time -- maybe it won;t take so long
<mwe_> Seantater_: probably not
<Seantater_> mwe_: how fast is it d/ling for you?
<kosh> I just upgrade every day
<bjoern__> DaSkreech: which line do add maybe?
<mwe_> Seantater_: like 150 KB/S
<DaSkreech> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse
<mwe_> Seantater_: well did you know removing us. from you mirrors can speed up downloads?
<DaSkreech> bjoern__: That's for you :)
<DaSkreech> MidMark: I don't know the name of the DVd :)
<Seantater_> mwe_: it was d/ling here at 2500 b/s (bytes!!!), even though I have a 600kb/s conn to the inet
<bjoern__> DaSkreech:  okay thank you
<DaSkreech> MidMark: When you put it in it automounts?
<Seantater_> mwe_: but that was one hour after release
<DaSkreech> bjoern__: Let me know if you need anythign else
<mwe_> Seantater_: oh
<MidMark> the label?
<mwe_> Seantater_: using archive.ubuntu.com instead of us.archive.ubuntu.com will redirect you to the least busy mirror
<Foodcoman_Away> sounds like we need apt-torrent.  =)
<Seantater_> mwe_: I'll do that!
<bjoern__> DaSkreech: i will try it know, lets hope!
<MidMark> what is the name of the dvd? How can I find it? Is the dvd label?
<Seantater_> mwe_: surces edited for archive instead of us.archive -- thanks
<MidMark> Tried cdrom:[Kubuntu 6.06 i386] / without success
<bjoern__> DaSkreech: ah got it!!
<mwe_> Seantater_: yw
<bjoern__> DaSkreech: thank you very much!
<DaSkreech> bjoern__: Certainly
<DaSkreech> bjoern__: Come again
<MidMark> DaSkreech: what is the name of the dvd? How can I find it? Is the dvd label?
<DaSkreech> MidMark: When you put it in it comes up on the desktop
<DaSkreech> That name it comes up as is the name you use
<DaSkreech> aseigo_boston: Morning
<bjoern__> bye
<bjoern__> have good evening
<aseigo_boston> DaSkreech: moin
<MidMark> DaSkreech: ok but it doesn't work, it doesn't fetch all the dvd packages...
<Kadran> hi can any one tells me what is this error means?
<Kadran> Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/dists/dapper/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Kadran> it happens when i do 'sudo apt-get update'
<DaSkreech> MidMark: Are you trying to install everything from the DVD on to your computer?
<MidMark> DaSkreech: I want to install some other packages with adept from dvd
<DaSkreech> MidMark: Why?
<DaSkreech> Why not from the net?
<cristiano> hello people. can anyone remember me the url on the ubuntu site for the installation of 3rd party codecs? thx :)
<robotgeek> cristiano, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<MidMark> DaSkreech: because I'm writing a review for newby user and I want to make it for all people, also the people who doesn't have ADSL or fast connection...
<cristiano> robotgeek: thx it was that i was looking for :)
<DaSkreech> But have Dapper DVD :-)
<iNiku> so... any problems with kde 3.5.3 so far?
<DaSkreech>  I guess they could shipt
<iNiku> should I update?
<DaSkreech> Umm hold on let me see
<DaSkreech> imbrandon_zZz: Doh!
<Kadran> iNiku: kde353 is kool
<DaSkreech> robotgeek: Can I get a little help?
<cristiano> iNiku: kde353 is GO here :)
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: I have been using it for 3 days with no issues
<robotgeek> DaSkreech: sure
<iNiku> okay, cool :)
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: what's your problem now? :-)
<mips> The installer does not have support for reiser4 ?
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: I am using madwifi-ng also with no issues other than now have to use wpa-driver wext instead of wpa-madwifi (couldn't be bothered rebuilding wpa_supplicant)
<robin_> MidMark: you did ask about the resolutin right ?
<robin_> MidMark: resolution* ?
<robin_> MidMark: you can modify it quite easily in the system settings->display app
<_silje> do anyone know why i get a error with status 10 when i trie to install blackdown java; j2re1.4 ?
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: have you tried NM with that yet?
<MidMark> robin_: thanx this is fixed now, I have changed monitor and it is ok
<MidMark> robin_: now I have the problem of sources
<MidMark> robin_: adept doesn't fetch dvd for packages to install
<robin_> MidMark: what problem of sources ?
<robin_> MidMark, hmm I only use the internet for the packages.
<robin_> MidMark: as source, so you always have the newest ones.
<MidMark> robin_: yes so do I, but a newbie user that come and hasn't an adsl or internet connection cannot add anything with adept
<mips> How do I format drives for reiser4 from installer ?
<robin_> MidMark: adept lacks in modifying the respositories.
<MidMark> robin_: yes a lot
<robin_> MidMark: hmm, is apt-setup still available ?
<MidMark> robin_: the problem is I'm writing a review and my target is to not to touch konsole never, like a newbie...
<MidMark> robin_: too hard? :-P
<robin_> MidMark: hmm, let me take a look at adept
<robin_> MidMark: you'r writing for some website ?
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: you compiled madwifi-ng yourself? from svn or a snapshot?
<MidMark> robin_: yes
<robin_> MidMark: which website :) ?
<_silje> do anyone know why i get a error with status 10 when i trie to install blackdown java; j2re1.4 ?
<MidMark> robin_: that is secret for now :)
<robin_> MidMark: hehe ok :)
<imbrandon_zZz> _silje, try suns java instead ............................
<imbrandon_zZz> !sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> it has been said that sun-java5-jre is ... to install Suns Java enable multiverse and universe repositories and type "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre" in a terminal
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: Just from the snapshot they are daily (I think mine was a day old)
<DaSkreech> robotgeek: How do I find out the name of a CDrom so that I can add it to sources.list
<MidMark> robin_: my target is always use the gui and make always the most easy thing :)
<robin_> MidMark: but for the resolution fix, did you touch the konsole :) ?
<imbrandon_zZz> DaSkreech, apt-cdrom
<robotgeek> DaSkreech: there is a apt-cdrom
<MidMark> robin_: no :)
<DaSkreech> Ahhh
<DaSkreech> MidMark: There you go :)
<_silje> imbrandon_zZz: I realy want blackdown java:P
<robin_> MidMark: ok =)
<RavenTest> Is there a Mozilla-sunbird built for kubuntu ??
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: okay, I might give that a try
<_silje> Unpacking ssh (from .../ssh_1%3a3.6.1p2-5_i386.deb) ...
<DaSkreech> RavenTest: Good question. I doubt it though
<MidMark> DaSkreech: what?
<_silje> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ssh_1%3a3.6.1p2-5_i386.deb
<_silje> (--unpack):
<_silje>  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 10
<_silje> Errors were encountered while processing:
<_silje>  /var/cache/apt/archives/ssh_1%3a3.6.1p2-5_i386.deb
<_silje> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<_silje> only that im trying to install java
<iNiku> although... the standard dapper madwifi works fine for me
<imbrandon_zZz> dont paste in here
<robin_> _silje: take a look at the topic please :)
<DaSkreech> MidMark: apt-cdrom is the solution to your problems
<robotgeek> _silje: please dont paste here, use pastein
<RavenTest> DaSkreech: ok thanks
<robin_> _silje: no copy paste here
<iNiku> apart from NM
<_silje> sorry bobbys
<MidMark> DaSkreech: via konsole?
<robotgeek> MidMark: so, adept has no way to add cdroms?
<DaSkreech> RavenTest: It's still too hope-it-works=ish
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: I wanted to fix the fact my fglrx locks the computer on shutdown sometime - so built 2.6.16 (applyed the real time patches as well as I had been meaning to) then build madwifi-ng
<robin_> MidMark: you can use apt-cdrom, but .. if you start to install from the dvd, isn't the dvd already added in sources.list ?
<MidMark> robotgeek: breezy fetch into dvd, don't know you dapper doesn't
<DaSkreech> imbrandon awakens!!
<MidMark> robin_: no, this is the problem!
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: ah, cool... any problems with 2.6.16?
<MidMark> robin_: a bug I think
<robin_> MidMark: I would call that a bug..
<robotgeek> MidMark: hmm, i thought that it should popup a thing, not sure. never done it before
<cbo> hello all. is there any trick to use i386 repositories in an amd64 system for all the non ported yet packages?
<Healot> I had problem with Kubuntu installation using the alternate CD, during the "Select and Install Package", my screen went blank
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: Non whatsoever (and it feels so much faster because of the realtime patches)
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: there's no ubuntu patched 2.6.16 available, is there?
<MidMark> robin_: I'm searching the exact string to add in adept
<cbo> Healot: did you solve it?
<imbrandon> cbo, check your apt.conf
<MidMark> robin_: to have fetching with dvd....
<MidMark> back in 15 mins
<robin_> MidMark: well you could use first apt-cdrom
<DaSkreech> james_xxx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ebuntu
<cbo> imbrandon: ok
<DaSkreech> THey have a we need help list :)
<robin_> MidMark: which it seems add quite easily the cdrom to your apt sources
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: No mine is just patched with http://people.redhat.com/~mingo/realtime-preempt/patch-2.6.16-rt26 from vanilla
<robin_> MidMark: and than copy paste that line
<robin_> MidMark: into your review ;)
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: okay
<MidMark> robin_: ok trying
<cbo> imbrandon: what do i have to do with apt.conf?
<Healot> cbo: I have my own workaround, install GRUB after Base Install
<Healot> and then wait for the LED to finish for "Select and Install" stage and "Copy Remaining Packages" stage, press Enter and reboot
<imbrandon> cbo you woudl setup a chroot for i386, you cant just install an i386 pkg in a x64 sys
<cbo> healot: thanks
<_silje> cant anyone please help me?
<Healot> cbo: experience the same problem?
<MidMark> robin_: it works, but it is not so user friendly....
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: so have you tried NM yet, is the scanning problem solved?
<Healot> i did that using expert mode... so I can skip the two stage after Base "Install"
<cbo> imbrandon: i was following a howto made for breezy, the first step is to install dchroot but package doesnt exist
<robin_> MidMark: true, It's a shame adept doesn't have the same repository management as synaptic
<imbrandon> brb
<cbo> healot: my screen went blank after pressing 'install' in the alternate cd. I've solved it using the vga='dontremember' tip for laptops
<robin_> MidMark: anyway, you should report it as a bug, kubuntu should of course add the dvd to the sources.list if you start the install from the dvd in the first place :)
<Healot> vga= option?
<MidMark> robin_: yes there are a lot of bugs in this release
<robin_> MidMark: I haven't encounter as much as in breezy :)
<Healot> OK, I'll try that, thanks cbo
<robin_> MidMark: many*
<MidMark> robin_: no right resolution in my lcd, no sound yet, no internet (missing dns), no cd-rom sources in adept, no italian languages installed
<InfraRed> kubuntu installer is cute :)
<_hasso_> anyone here responsible for kubuntu web?
<robin_> MidMark: hmm, I haven't any of those issues (except the resolution).
<Healot> I need the alternate cause I need LVM and RAID configure for my workstation
<robin_> MidMark: to be honest I'm quite impressed, finally my wifi works without using ndiswrapper.
<robin_> MidMark: but than, the application to use WPA encryption has to be installed seperatly..
<cbo> healot: you're wellcome
* robin_ wonders who uses still WEP these days.
<MidMark> robin_: I know this is a great release, but there are some regressions from breezy very bad
<pestilence> is there anything like NetworkManager for kubuntu?
<MidMark> robin_: language first but dvd sources then...
<pestilence> http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<robin_> pestilence: yes, knetworkmanager
<robin_> pestilence: works great
<pestilence> does it work well?
<robin_> pestilence: using it now :)
<pestilence> ok :-D
<iNiku> wow, kde 3.5.3 screwed up my X colors somehow
<MidMark> robin_: and language I have reported in flight-6 as well
<pestilence> it transparently moves from wireless networks to wired networks?
<dontm> man happy dapper day quickly turned into dapper disaster for me last night
<robin_> MidMark: yes, kubuntu releases lack on the QA part
<dontm> everything was awesome until i rebooted and lost network connectivity
<iNiku> they are totally messed up, kind of like a negative picture...
<dontm> already tried /etc/init.d/networking restart
<dontm> ifdown eth0
<dontm> ifup eth0
<robin_> pestilence: only using wifi, but it works great
<dontm> ifconfig -a shows that im pulling an ip from my router via dhcp
<pestilence> robin_, it automatically detects networks?
<dontm> dont know what else to try =-/
<robin_> pestilence: I even see many more wifi network in the area than with windows :D
<robin_> pestilence: yes
<pestilence> robin_, cool.  does it do wpa?
<robin_> pestilence: and support WPA out of the box
<robin_> pestilence: yes :)
<pestilence> robin_, awesome!
<robin_> pestilence: yep
<MidMark> bug #39483
<pestilence> i'm installing now.  i have used whereami for the longest time, but am so sick of it
<robin_> pestilence: only to have it automatically connects you have to turn on essid on your wifi router.
<MidMark> and so on, I'm filling a lot of bug report
<robin_> pestilence: otherwise you have to do it manually every time.. at least here.
<pestilence> robin_, ok...i'm giving it a shot, bbiab
<robin_> pestilence: but it works great, i'm quite impressed :)
<pestilence> great :)
<brosio> ehy there is a new version of amule cause a security fix but the package on apt isn't update yet
<robin_> MidMark: but as I said before, I did it too with breezy, and some of them where left in the freezer until a month ago :
<robin_> :(
<robin_> brosio: isn't backported?
<MidMark> robin_: yes but language bug is major in my opnion
<brosio> robin_: backported ? what does it means ?
<frank23> MidMark: it may be because you didn't have net access during installation. not sure about that though
<robin_> brosio: I meant, sometimes security fixes are maded back in older version..
<cbo> does someone know which package replaces dchroot? it was available in breezy to make a chroot environment in order to install i386 packages on it in an amd64 system.
<robin_> brosio: because newer versions contaitns extra feautres, and so extra bugs :)
<robin_> MidMark: true
<robin_> MidMark: very big one :)
<brosio> mmm
<brosio> the changelog of newversion
<frank23> cbo: its in universe
<robin_> brosio: BUT i'm not sure of that :)
<frank23> !info dchroot
<ubotu> dchroot: (Execute commands under different root filesystems), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 0.11 (breezy), Packaged size: 9 kB, Installed size: 88 kB
<brosio> is only security fix
<brosio> so
<cbo> frank23: ok thanks
<robin_> MidMark: they really screwed up breezy by adding to the release version the newest KDE version, (which wasn't in the Release candidate release), so they broke all kinds of stuff on the day of the release
<robin_> MidMark: I think kubuntu lacks testing ...
<robin_> MidMark: and maybe not enough people to deal with all the bugs.
<Bazzi> kubuntu lacked support for some time but I think it's getting way better now
<robin_> true
<uscg_corey> is there a way to view images in an email w/o adding sender to contact list and w/o enabling imagest o be shown in all messages in evolution?
<Bazzi> the last 2 months in dapper cev cycle transformed it from unusable to "ok"
<Bazzi> dev cycle*
<robin_> but I think ubuntu has better quality, although I'm a huge Gnome hater :)
<iNiku> hmm. does kdm on 3.5.3 show the login about half a line too high on anyone else's system?
<robin_> iNiku: didn't notice
<frank23> kde 3.5.3 is out?
<Bazzi> iNiku: yep login screen is a bit broken, here
<robin_> iNiku: oh is that new kde, haven't test it.
<iNiku> robin_: as in, the login name is about half a line higher than the login prompt
<Bazzi> the inputs don't have borders at all here
<iNiku> yep
<Bazzi> and the login name is too high
<frank23> Bazzi: I'm not in a hurry to switch kde
<robin_> iNiku: I wouldnt' dare to upgrade it now :)
<DaSkreech> Anyone use picard?
<iNiku> Bazzi: that too, although I suppose the borders could habve been lost on purpose
<iNiku> but the login name being too high definitely looks like a bug
<robin_> because newer is not always better :)
<Bazzi> iNiku: it looks like accidental though
<DaSkreech> Instead of Musicbrainz?
<iNiku> Bazzi: yeah, I agree
<ctothej> how do i install flash player on AMD64 firefox?
<iNiku> things look good otherwise, though
* robin_ synergy rocks :)
<ctothej> or any browser for that matter
<brosio> clothej u can't
<Bazzi> wait for flash 9 :)
<robin_> ctothej: mission impossible IV
<iNiku> although for some reason the update screwed up my X colors and required a reboot to set them right again
<ctothej> brosio: isnt there a way to use 32bit plugin?
<ctothej> oh man
<robin_> ctothej: although you can run firefox in a i386 chroot
<iNiku> but it's probably a feature of the graphics chipset on this laptop
<ctothej> why wouldnt macromedia/adobe develop a 64 bit player?
<ctothej> wtf is wrong with them
<Bazzi> ctothej: they do for flash 9
<robin_> way overdue
<brosio> ctothej take a while and they do it on flash 9
<Bazzi> they skipped flash 8 for amd64/linux because of incompetence
<Bazzi> err I mean...
<robin_> and for windows 64 bit too :)
<ctothej> is there already a flash 9?
<cioban> hi all
<Bazzi> those poor win64 souls...
<robin_> I think it is possitive that adobe own macromedia know
<robin_> now*
<robin_> for the linux compatibility issues..
<robin_> bye cioban
<DaSkreech> Grrr
<DaSkreech> Ok so I would really like to have musicbrainz with mp3 support
<DaSkreech> Is that possible?
<Bazzi> possibly
<robin_> I thought so
<robin_> I did have it once, no idea how :)
* DaSkreech rootkits robin_
<ctothej> Flash player 9 public beta is only available for Win and Mac... bastards
<robin_> DaSkreech: ty :)
<robin_> DaSkreech: amarok doesn't support it ?
* DaSkreech sits and watches what robin_ doesn't know 
<DaSkreech> robin_: not by default it seems
<robin_> DaSkreech: have you asked in #amarok ?
<DaSkreech>  And musicbrainz has moved on to picard
<DaSkreech> So I tried to install picard but #amarok reports they don't support it
<robin_> DaSkreech: picard ? from the enterprise ?
<OmniD> What is a popular Linux TV tuner program?
<DaSkreech> So I'm back to good old musicbrainz with no mp3 support
<robin_> DaSkreech: I don't know picard
<DaSkreech> robin_: http://wiki.musicbrainz.org/PicardTagger
<DeadS0ul> OmniD: kdetv =D
<OmniD> nah that's not the one I heard of
<OmniD> I'll try that one too I guess
<OmniD> but without apt-get or the repositories working I don't wanna go digging around for too many programs
<OmniD> (for me anyways)
<pestilence> so how do i get wpa going on knetworkmanager.  i've never used wpa before
<MidMark> robin_: I have filed some bugs... also in ubiquity, the problem is ALL tests are done in english and this is wrong, because non-english installations have ALWAYS more bugs
<pestilence> i configured my router (netgear mr814) to do wpa-psk
<pestilence> what settings do i need in knetworkmanager?
<cioban> do u speak german here too?
<pestilence> cioban, no, #ubuntu-de
<pestilence> or #kubuntu-de
<PPower> hello all. im upgrading to kde 3.5.3 and i heard that during the night it will do stuff called prelink. my pc will not be on during the night. is it critical?
<visik7> I've put a kubuntu live cd into an asus v6j befor boot I select 1400x1050 fb goes to it
<visik7> but X goes to 1024x768
<robin_> pestilence: sorry I was afk
<robin_> pestilence: have you get it to work ?
<pestilence> no, not yet
<pestilence> robin_, what settings do i need to do WPA-PSK?
<robin_> MidMark: yes, but I think the vast majority uses the english version :)
<FoodcoMan> Is Cedega the only DirectX supported version of Wine?
<robin_> pestilence: depends
<pestilence> robin_, i've never used wpa before, so i really don't have a clue
<robin_> pestilence: well
<robin_> pestilence: first does it use wpa 1 or 2 ?
<h3sp4wn> you need just the preshared key you set in the router
<pestilence> ok, i have that
<pestilence> i don't know
<robin_> pestilence: and you have to choose between TKIP or AES
<pestilence> robin_, i'm not sure what version wpa it uses
<robin_> pestilence: probably one than I think.
<h3sp4wn> unless you know otherwise it will probably be WPA TKIP
<pestilence> robin_, my router doesn't give me any of these choices.
<robin_> pestilence: hmm probably TKIp than
<robin_> pestilence: or try the auto mode
<pestilence> i tried auto
<robin_> pestilence: ok, than try all 4 settings
<pestilence> it should most likely be "personal", though right?
<robin_> pestilence: so WPA 1 WPA2 and TKIP and AES
<robin_> pestilence: yes
<robin_> pestilence: just add your essid, the encryption on WPA personal, and WPA 1 or WPA2 and try the TKIP and AES
<pestilence> it gets stuck at ip configuration
<robin_> pestilence: no dhcp ?
<robin_> pestilence: have you already tried all 4 ?
<pestilence> not yet :)  it takes a while for it to time out
<robin_> pestilence: oh, well if it does work, it goes quite fast
<robin_> pestilence: what router do you have ?
<pestilence> for wpa 2 it hangs at "configuring device"
<pestilence> robin_, netgear mr814
<MidMark> robin_: all people who can understand english :)
<klerfayt> how you prevent from letting user b to know user a password if user a password=sudo?
<robin_> MidMark: yes :), I always hate to have use software in my own language
<robin_> MidMark: because it just sounds weird in Dutch :)
<robin_> pestilence: well it doesn't support WPA2 :)
<robin_> pestilence: and even not WPA1, but it does support WPA-PSK, I dont' know the difference between those two....
<robin_> pestilence: but just stick to WPA1
<iNiku> WPA-PSK just means Pre-Shared Key, it can be WPA1 or WPA2
<robin_> iNiku: well accordign to the netgear site, it doesn't support WPA1 and WPA2, but does WPA-PSK
<robin_> iNiku: so probably an error there, but I don't think it support WPA2
<iNiku> robin_: that probably means it doesn't do WPA2 so it only does WPA-PSK
<iNiku> actually there is no WPA1, there's WPA and WPA2
<iNiku> and WPA-PSK can apply to both
<robin_> iNiku: roger
<robin_> pestilence: you have enable dhcp server on the router?
<pestilence> robin_, yes, and it worked fine in wep mode (not using knetworkmanager, though)
<robin_> pestilence: you have windos to try the WPA mode ?
<robin_> windows*
<pestilence> nope
<robin_> pestilence: ehm, does it just hang at ip configuraiton or does it gave an error
<robin_> @
<pestilence> well, i killed it and now things are really broken
<pestilence> the app says "networkmanager not running"
<pestilence> i think networkmanager is crashing
<fatejudger> has anyone had trouble with the usplash shutdown not working very well after the last round of updates?
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: fglrx ?
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: yes
<eqisow> afternoon fellas
<pestilence> i guess it's off to see if a reboot fixes anything :-/
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: I have had that problem ever since I have been using dapper (with ubuntu's kernel)
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: it worked for awhile
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: then they broke something again, and now it's really messed up
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: I don't believe it has anything to do with fgrlx though
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: since my computer with an nvidia card has the exact same problem
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: Does it shut down properly with ati ?
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: no
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: I have to "pull the plug" so to speak
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: there's something very wrong with this particular setup
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: i.e the open source driver not fglrx
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: oh, I haven't tried
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: I know my intel graphics and nvidia comps shut down fine
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: I thought you just said your computer with an nvidia card has the exact same problem
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: it doesn't show the usplash
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: but it does shut down
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: this computer doesn't shut down at all
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: it just hangs after it kills X
<linuxmonkey> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: I have managed to get mine to shutdown properly using 2.6.16 but haven't been using it long enough to know whether it is fixed 100% of the time
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: isn't that the kernel version Dapper uses?
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: Dapper uses a highly patched 2.6.15
<linuxmonkey> hrmmmm ok those steps to install nvidia drivers dont work, any ideas?
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: meh, I hate compiling the kernel
<linuxmonkey> anyone?
<dontm> h3sp4wn: after my first reboot after upgrading to dapper, i lost network connectivity.  i already tried /etc/init.d/networking restart to no avail and ifconfig -a says im pulling an ip and my router web interface from another machine confirms my linux box on pulling the same ip on the router via dhcp.  any other ideas on what ot try?
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: it worked fine for a long time
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: does this affect fglrx in Gnome too?
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: because that would be a huge bug
<test34> if you enable auto-login, it only auto-login from the local computer right? ie: not remote connections
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: No linux kernel developers are bothered about people using tainted kernels if the bug cannot be reproduced with the opensource drivers they won't even look at it (unless maybe they have the card themselves and want to fix it)
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: I don't think it affects gnome
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: but everyone using (K)ubuntu uses that patched kernel
<fatejudger> ah
<fatejudger> that would be why nobody cares
<rzei> doesn't kubuntu by default play mp3 files?
<MidMark> robin_: italian is so sweet :-P but I prefer english too because it has shorter words
<fatejudger> rzei: no
<ToinS> rzei: no
<fatejudger> rzei: well, maybe now that they use Xine
<rzei> amarok with xine engine (no other engines available) seems silently skip all those... missing plugin?
<h3sp4wn> dontm: I don't understand what you are saying
<ToinS> rzei: http://kubuntu.org/faq.php
<dontm> h3sp4wn after i upgraded, everythign worked fine.  i restart, my net connection is down
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: I'm thinking about formatting and installing Kubuntu 6.06 final
<dontm> h3sp4wn ifconfig -a returns eth0 is configured properly and is even pulling the correct ip from my router
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: though I doubt that would help much
<dontm> h3sp4wn if i run /etc/init.d/networking restart that doesnt help
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: the weird thing is it that it used to work -most- of the time
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: I don't think it would either
<dontm> h3sp4wn if i go to my windows machine which is online and go to my router, i see my linux host pulling an ip from the router via dhcp
<dontm> h3sp4wn yet my linux box still cant even ping my router
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: but, seemingly randomly, it would hang
<dontm> h3sp4wn i dont kow what else to try
<h3sp4wn> dontm: Are you using wireless ?
<dontm> h3sp4wn no wired
<fatejudger> Canonical seriously needs to hire more Kubuntu devels
<h3sp4wn> Its primarily a gnome based distribution
<jpatrick> fatejudger: why?
<dontm> h3sp4wn any ideas?
<fatejudger> there aren't enough people to fix major problems like the inability to shut down your computer
<rzei> can't find that akode-mpeg in dapper universe... is that package still relevant?
<fatejudger> rzei: no, it's deprecated
<fatejudger> h3sp4wn: they're working on changing that
<ToinS> rzei: you have to put backdor repository on your /etc/source.lits file
<OmniD> I'm trying to remember the name of a tuner program
<jpatrick> fatejudger, rzei: now known as libakode2-mpeg
<rzei> jpatrick: oki..
<h3sp4wn> fatejudger: Ati supports dapper (you can use its installer to generate dapper packages) if it doesn't work its ati's problem not kubuntu/ubuntu
<fatejudger> most of the work the kubuntu devels do is patching other "supposedly working" programs
<fatejudger> just because they're considered stable doesn't mean they'll work in harmony with thousands of other programs
<h3sp4wn> That are available in source form not unknown binary blobs that go in the kernel
<fatejudger> especially something as critical as a kernel
<rzei> hmm noup, after installing libakode2-mpeg and gstreamer0.8-mad (+depedencies) amarok still doesn't play
<jpatrick> fatejudger: kernel team does that
<crimsun> rzei: dapper?
<jpatrick> rzei: restart sound system
<fatejudger> jpatrick: right, but apparently this bug doesn't affect Gnome, right?
<jpatrick> whatever the bug is
<rzei> crimsun: yep
<crimsun> rzei: do you have libxine-extracodecs installed?
<rzei> crimsun: ofc not.. thanks
<crimsun> rzei: and make sure you're using the latest 1.4.0a packages from kubuntu.org :)
<fatejudger> all I'm saying is that a major bug like that could have been prevented
<rzei> crimsun: cant seem to find that extracodecs package, referene though exists
<fatejudger> and part of the problem lies with the lack of devels to complete all that work in the short 6 month timeframe
<rzei> crimsun: and i have got dapper universe in package lists
<crimsun> rzei: enable the multiverse repository.
<rzei> crimsun: okei, thanks
<word> What does this error mean - http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/750974 ?
<h3sp4wn> dontm: What is the output of 'route'
<jpatrick> word: X ain't running
<word> jpatrick: Umm...wouldn't that mean kubuntu wouldn't start?
<eqisow> I would think so, yes
<eqisow> when do you get that error?
<Healot> the only problem so far with LTS Kubuntu, is i have problem with 8xx Intel Graphics controller
<word> Whenever I open an app in terminal
<Healot> leaving me a blank screen while installing
<word> Kubuntu starts up so I'm assuming X is starting.
<eqisow> you get it when you try to run gui apps from terminal?
<eqisow> or any app?
<word> gui apps not command line ones
<eqisow> hmm
<rzei> crimsun: umm where could i get those 1.4.0 packages? this amarok says its only 1.3.9
<eqisow> try running a gui app with sudo
<pestilence> Healot, file a bug
<eqisow> just for kicks
<dontm> h3sp4wn i dont have axs to the machine right now. im at work. but if u give me a list of things to try i can try when i get home in like 3hrs
<rzei> crimsun: aah i need to add more repos
<dontm> so just "route" ?
<word> eqisow: No difference.
<Healot> pestilence: someone already
<Healot> did
<Healot> it didn't happen in breezy, sigh
<pestilence> Healot, ah, ok
<h3sp4wn> dontm: I don't know where to begin really in debugging that without getting you to do alot of commands I don't really know which ones would be necessary if dhcp is working I dunno
<pestilence> Healot, did you get it installed, then?
<Healot> pestilence: i have my workaround
<Healot> vga option and blindman's game :-
<robin_> pestilence: I didn't work ?
<pestilence> robin_, no, i give up.  back to whereami :)
<dontm> h3sp4wn is there an online resource?  i mean all the stuff on the wiki is like "ifup and down "  i need something more extensive and better commented
<Healot> btw adept is ugly, imho, synaptic is more logical
<h3sp4wn> dontm: With wired it usually just works you could try setting a static ip address I suppose (is the router a netgear / linksys or another pc you built before)
<dontm> i mean can i make use of general debian network doc?
<dontm> it's a netgear router
<oklinux> how do I install java in kubuntu ?
<robin_> pestilence: hmm ok, too bad it didn't work out
<dontm> and the router web interface shows the linux box in the lan ip table
<Bladesonfire> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<dontm> makes no sense
<rzei> err.. why does apt hold back some updates, and doesn't tell me the reason for it?
<rzei> it's the amarok 1.4 updates this time
<dontm> rzei: manually right click them and select install
<Bladesonfire> rzei: what do you mean?
<pestilence> robin_, i didn't expect it to ;)  k/ubuntu still has a ways to go before it matches windows in terms of laptop connectivity
<pestilence> which is dissapointing
<dontm> pestilence couldnt agree more.  sad but true =-(
<rzei> Bladesonfire: well that.. there are 3 updates kept back after sudo apt-get upgrade
<eqisow> word, are you still there?
<dontm> there was SO much hype about dapper on digg and /. and it's like well crap what doesnt work now?
<word> eqisow: Yah.
<eqisow> from what I can tell, that error usually occurs whenever a user other than the one that is logged in tries to run a gui app
<dontm> =-/
* Bladesonfire loves Kubuntu compared to Windows... everything works well on my laptop, although I did have to spend more time to install drivers for some things
<rzei> dontm: well adept wanted to upgrade those right away :)
<dontm> it's ALMOST there, just needs more polish
<eqisow> are you using su (switch user) or anything? Perhaps you have multiple users logged in?
<robin_> pestilence: it is, but It worked for me, maybe the problem you encounterd has to do with your router :)
<word> eqisow: Nope.
<dontm> rzei are you using the graphical update manager?
<robin_> pestilence: but well linux is progressing...
<rzei> dontm: well i prefer using apt from command line but now adept (the graphical one) solved my problem
<pestilence> robin_, i think it might have more to do with my wireless card, but really i don't get enough feedback from knetworkmanager to determine what the problem is
<dontm> h3sp4wn the only other thing i can think of is that my kubu install is in a virtual machine
<pestilence> robin_, most of the time it hangs at a stage like "configuring network card"
<Bladesonfire> pestilence: Just being nosy, but what's your problem?
<dontm> but the fact that im pulling an ip and showing up in the router table leads me to believe the vmnet adapters are workign just fine
<pestilence> Bladesonfire, well, i tried to use knetworkmanager...couldn't get it to do anything for me
<pestilence> Bladesonfire, not wpa, not wep.  didn't try unencrypted, but i gave up
<pekuja> my installation crashed :-[
<dontm> doest knetworkmanager help correct wired networking problems too?
<pestilence> dontm, i don't think so
<Bladesonfire> pestilence: did you clear your kon
<Bladesonfire> err
<pekuja> I'm making a bug report as soon as I get my registration info from launchpad
<uwo> hi - where can i find the kicker applet icons?
<dontm> sigh man this is so frustrating
<pestilence> dontm, what's your issue
<h3sp4wn> dontm: Have you tried using NAT instead of bridging (is it vmware you are using)
<dontm> h3sp4wn yes
<dontm> h3sp4wn tried, bridged, host only, nat
<dontm> and after ever change i /etc/init.d/networking restart'ed
<pestilence> dontm, so you are getting an IP?  can you ping the gateway?
<dontm> still pull 192.168.0.10 and the same reflects in my router table
<dontm> nope, cant ping the gateway.  mks no sense at all
<pekuja> has there been any other cases of the installer crashing?
<pestilence> dontm, so ping 192.168.0.1 fails?
<dontm> correct
<dontm> times out
<pestilence> dontm, hmm.
<dontm> pestilence it makes no sense i know
<Bladesonfire> pestilence: do you only have an lo in your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<pestilence> dontm, how about route -n ?
<dontm> havent tried that yet
<dontm> i will try that when i get home otnight
<pestilence> Bladesonfire, my networking works fine, it's knetworkmanager that doesn't :-D
<dontm> also
<dontm> what is the command to edit the network/interface file?
<Bladesonfire> pestilence: Well, networkmanager has problems if there's more text in /etc/network/interfaces than needs be
<dontm> i tried kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces but it didnt work
<pestilence> Bladesonfire, oh.
<Bladesonfire> pestilence: plus, it doesn't like static ip addresses
<Bladesonfire> (although I don't know if there's been an update since to fix that problem)
<Bladesonfire> I use networkmanager as well, and I can connect at home that's encrypted with WPA, but at work, I can't get on the network at all
<h3sp4wn> networkmanager just doesn't work properly (constantly polls the network for just the reason of a signal strength meter which is pointless)
<pussfeller> yar my console is messed up
<pussfeller> i cant see the bottom in my vts
<Bladesonfire> Even though it's also using WPA... something's throwing it off, though
<meta> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<pestilence> Bladesonfire, well, i think i've seen enough of it to know that i am less frustrated with whereami :)
<Bladesonfire> h3sp4wn: this may be off, but I believe it's always pulling in case the network goes down, and if so, then it'll switch the network so you stay connected
<dontm> hrm...just googled man route
<pussfeller> and my nvidia card isnt working after the upgrade so i cant see to type anything
<Bladesonfire> hehe
<dontm> route -n is to diag why route to dns failed
<dontm> that's the least of my problems, i cant even ping my gateway's raw ip form
<pestilence> although i haven't really tried wpa at all.  that is my next step
<pestilence> dontm, not route to dns, routing period
<pestilence> dontm, if your routing tables are messed up, ping won't work either
<dontm> show numerical addresses instead of trying to determine symbolic host names. This is useful if you are trying to determine why the route to your nameserver has vanished.
<dontm> pestilence ok suppose i run this and my routing talbes are fubared.  what do i do then?
<pestilence> dontm, right.  but you are getting confused ;)
<pestilence> dontm, well, you try to fix them of course!
<dontm> how?
<pestilence> dontm, well, your routing table really should be set by dhcp.  so i'm guessing there might be an extra line in there that's messing things up
<pestilence> dontm, so you would delete that line
<dontm> for example?
<pestilence> dontm, but if your interfaces are configured properly in /etc/network/interfaces, you should be able to just reboot (assuming nothing else touches the routing tables, and i can't think of anything that would)
<dontm> pestilence how do i mod that?
<pestilence> dontm, how do you mod what
<dontm> kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces?
<pestilence> dontm, that should work
<dontm> when i issue that command i get a blank file
<dontm> =-(
<dontm> maybe that's my problem right there
<pestilence> dontm, hmm...shouldn't be.
<Healot> what's with the girl's name jeje
<pestilence> dontm, so are you at this computer right now?
<dontm> nope it's a vm on my home pc, im at work right now
<dontm> just making sure i didnt overlook anything
<pestilence> dontm, well then:)
<dontm> but it seems that i didnt
<dontm> i mean seriously, if it turns out taht my routing tables are messed up.  something is seriously wrong w/ the dist-upgrade command
<dontm> i mean, that is ridiculous
<dontm> it's crap like this that turns ppl off about linux
<pestilence> dontm, so this was a dist-upgrade on a vm from breezy to dapper?
<dontm> yes
<dontm> breezy worked fine
<pestilence> strange.
<dontm> dapper worked fine
<saj> hi guys, im trying to install the cedega time demo but when i download it i am greeted with a page with a lot of code on it? http://download.softpedia.com/linux/games/cedega_timedemo_installer
<dontm> UNTIL I rebooted
<saj> how do i install from that code?
<pestilence> dontm, hmm.  were you running a firewall of any sort?
<dontm> pestilence i followed the wiki verbatim
<Bladesonfire> dontm: what happens when you open a console and "ls /etc/network/in*" ?
<dontm> Bladesonfire i will also try that tonight
<dontm> i'm writing all these commands down
<pussfeller> 777777so how do i fix my console????
<dontm> i see where ur going tho, good idea
<pestilence> pussfeller, ?
<dontm> verify my interface file is in the right place and contains the right info
<pussfeller> my console is too big for my screen
<pussfeller> i cant see the bottom, so i am typing by touch
<pestilence> pussfeller, on your vt's?
<pussfeller> yea
<dontm> Bladesonfire can u think of anything else to try as well?
<Bladesonfire> Well, ls just gives you a directory listing
<pestilence> pussfeller, so is it just the last line that's cut off?
<dontm> lol i know what ls does
<pussfeller> and im getting some error abuot lib perl xml something stopping me from doing any more apt-ggetting
<Bladesonfire> So if that comes up blank, that means the file doesn't exist... and who knows how that happened
<pussfeller> kinda pestilane
<pestilence> pussfeller, that's probably a refresh quirk...adjust it using the OSD of the monitor
<dontm> <dontm> verify my interface file is in the right place and contains the right info
<Bladesonfire> There's really no other commands you need
<dontm> heh =-] 
<pestilence> pussfeller, what is the exact error
<Bladesonfire> But if it is there, I wonder what's wrong with your "kdesu kate /etc/network/interaces/" command =P
<dontm> hehe yeah ill dbl check for typos
<dontm> alright that's a start
<dontm> thanks guys
<dontm> (and gals maybe i dont know)
<dontm> tahnks folks
<dontm> happy belated dapper day
<saj> !cvs
<pussfeller> heh that workd
<pussfeller> durp
<pussfeller> its something about libxml perl cant write to something about SAX pparser details in
<pussfeller> in usr share perl5/xml sax.pm
<pestilence> pussfeller, can you copy/paste the entire error into the pastebin
<pussfeller> hmm i can cat into irssi cant i somehow
<pestilence> don't do that.
<alexandre> why the pt-br packages are missing fro the repositories?
<alexandre> why the pt-br packages are missing from the repositories? (language support)
<pussfeller> pestilence, i am stuck in vts coause nvidia isnt set up and I dont know how to get teh error into here
<saj> how do you compile cvs?
<saj> whats a cvs?
<pestilence> pussfeller, you could always use w3m
<alexandre> does anybody know why pt-br is missing ?
<koriel> why can't I play divx movies with xine?
<Healot> alexandre: no...
<koriel> what should I install to play those files?
<Bazzi> koriel libxine-extracodecs
<Bladesonfire> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> somebody said restrictedformats was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<koriel> Bazzi: from where?my repositories cant find this package
<saj> !cedega
<ubotu> saj: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Bazzi> multiverse
<Bazzi> !+restrictedformats
<ubotu> rumour has it, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
* Bazzi hugs ubotu 
<nico8481> hi
<pussfeller> how do i get apt errors into a file
<koriel> Bazzi: can u paste me the url because I don't have it in adept
<Bazzi> koriel: follow the link ubotu posted
<koriel> ok
<pestilence> pussfeller, apt-get command > outfile 2>&1
<Blake7984> just went through the fakeraid guide on setting up ubuntu and i got it to boot, but i never did "base-config new" since base-config is no long included....how would i go about logging in now (since no usernames were added)
<pestilence> Blake7984,  boot into rescue mode
<Blake7984> how do i do that
<pestilence> should be one of the options when you reboot
<Blake7984> without livecd?
<pestilence> "recovery mode" is what its called, actually
<pestilence> yes, it will likely be the second option in grub
<Blake7984> nope...installer wasnt used to install kubuntu...so grub setup was manual
<Bladesonfire> or 4th... or sometimes 6th....
<Blake7984> theres a "Ubuntu, memtest86+"  but thats it
<pestilence> Blake7984, ok
<pussfeller> !pastebin
<pussfeller> !pastebin
<pestilence> basically
<pestilence> you want to append "single" to the boot command
<pestilence> on mine, it is kernel    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro single
<Blake7984> alright sounds good, one sec
<Blake7984> ok once that finishes booting what should i do
<pestilence> add a user ;)
<Blake7984> nm i see..it took me in as root :)
<pestilence> yup.
<Blake7984> ok after that and changing root pass...anything else i should do before rebooting?
<saj> !cvs
<ubotu> hmm... cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<pestilence> i would add a user, not change the root password
<Blake7984> i did both
<pestilence> ok
<pestilence> that's fine, then.  reboot
<pestilence> sudo won't work, of course, unless you visudo and add that user to it
<tommy_> do anyone here know what error status 10 means?
<Blake7984> never used visudo before...how do i add my user account to it
<koriel> hmmm, I'm starting to like kubuntu :)
<Blake7984> just do:   blake   ALL=(ALL) ALL    ?
<Healot> super sudo blake@
<Blake7984> i just add that anywhere in the file?
<Blake7984> hm i guess not since that doesnt work
<eean> Riddell: ping
<pussfeller> pestilence: its on gnomefreak.pastebin.com
<fatejudger> !fglrx
<ubotu> well, fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Riddell> eean: hi
<Seantater_> anyone used ktorrent 2.0? is it any good?
<eean> Riddell: have you looked at the .desktop thing that will be in 1.4.1?
<eean> for systems without mp3s
<pussfeller> but nvidia stuff appears to be current, so I don't know why my xserver wont start
<eean> (in amarok of course)
<pussfeller> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<tuxedup> the seantater for me ktorrent seems to be alot heavier on resources then other bit torrent clients
<Riddell> eean: nope
<Seantater_> tuxedup: what do you use?
<Riddell> eean: oh, to install mp3 support?
<eean> Riddell: right exactly
<Riddell> eean: I asked them to do it, I've not looked at the progress but I'll make sure to look out for it when the beta is being packaged
<eean> ok
<tuxedup> usually bit tornado, i used to liek azeurus, but i cannot be doing with installing java (have no need for it) so i stick with bit tornado, its pretty basic but i dont dont do anything fancy, just let it run seed for a few days the file thats it
<_rince_> good evening ladies and gentlemen
<meister> nobend
<Blake7984> uhm been a while since i messed with grub much....what do i have to do to make it use the menu.lst file after i update it
<Healot> Blake7984: nothing, grub will automatically use the menu.lst settings after reboot
<Blake7984> well its not for me
<mbjerke> I never ever ever want the system pc speaker to beep.  ever.  On gentoo and archlinux I just removed the speaker kernel module, do I have to recompile the ubuntu kernel to make this a module?
<Blake7984> every time i reboot it still uses old settings and i have to keep manually changing the lines in grub
<pussfeller> i thot you had to install beep to get beeps
<mbjerke> i didn't
<mbjerke> and it is the most annoying sound in the world
<Healot> Blake7984: because you edit it without the correct permission?
<Blake7984> no the file is correctly saved right now
<Blake7984> the data in the file is right
<Blake7984> or maybe not...hold on
<joshuafr> hi all
<Healot> what "settings" did you change?
<Blake7984> root, kernel, initrd...basically all of them
<RobNyc> does kubuntu has any kde themes, or icon themes in the repository ?
<Healot> you need root permission to save changes to menu.lst
<Blake7984> i know, it saved....just in the wrong place on it or something...it went back and added new entries to replace my old ones it looks like
<Healot> it's suppose to be in "/boot/grub/"
<Blake7984> thats where it is...my lines were on the top of the file, correct, and still are...but now theres new lines at the bottom
<Healot> Blake7984:  pastebin, so we can share whatever you did
<joshuafr> I have a problem with kaffeine, I can't find the gstreamer engine for it :-(
<Blake7984> cant...machine im doing it on isnt on internet yet...just a few though, might be figuring it out
<Healot> joshuafr: you need to get rid of caffeine L)
<Blake7984> theres also a menu.lst~ now for some reason
<joshuafr> Healot: ?
<Healot> Blake7984: the backup file, if you use nano or kate kwrite etc
<Blake7984> oh ok
<Healot> joshuafr: mp3 problem i guess?
<keherman> Are there any labels for the Dapper CDs?
<joshuafr> Healot: yes, and I can't view any xvid/divx files, they go to quickly
<keherman> joshuafr, use vlc
<Healot> joshuafr: there are some tips at kubuntu.org
<joshuafr> keherman: why not totem when you are :-)
<Healot> just open the FAQ section/ wiki too
<DustyDingo> hi
<DustyDingo> where can i set my network card to a startic IP for lan? (file)
<Healot> well, vlc solves most of thou MPEG1/2/3 and OpenAVI bs
<Bladesonfire> /etc/network/interfaces
<DustyDingo> sounds weird, but i can't find anything in the docs for that
<Bladesonfire> Make sure you're not running network-manager with that
<Healot> DustyDingo: /etc/network/interfaces man for "interfaces" for more details
<keherman> joshuafr, vlc is the best media player available
<DustyDingo> Healot: thx, i must be blind
<Bladesonfire> GUI: just go to System Settings
<Bladesonfire> Probably a lot easier
<DustyDingo> whole the time i was searching for any init files
<Healot> well, Windows is still the best for multimedia bs
<Healot> but Linux support getting better too
<HymnToLife> Healot> Linux works great for pretty much everything
<HymnToLife> exept DRM crap
<Healot> then not everything :-)
<pestilence> Healot, i would say linux works WAY better for anything other than DRM crap
<pestilence> mplayer will play pretty much anything you give it
<fatejudger> !sources.list
<Blake7984> why is "Administrator mode" not working for any of the system settings (network, display, etc)
<RobNyc> is it possible to do this.. i installed ubuntu dapper, installed kubuntu-desktop now decide i dont want gnome anymore .. and stay with kde
<Healot> the user experience on Linux is rather challenging
<osh_> RobNyc: yes, but gnome is notoriously hard to get rid of. But do try.
<Bladesonfire> Blake7984: good question... one of the problems I"ve never been able to pinpoint the problem
<Blake7984> lets hope a reboot helps...need to test this grub menu file anyways
<DustyDingo> Healot: how i can rerun the runlevel scripts, so eth0 gets updated with my changes in /etc/network/interfaces
<DustyDingo> ?
<pussfeller> ok i have x working but whyisnt my usb hd showing up on the desktop now
<crimsun> DustyDingo: what did you change?
<Healot> just run the networking script
<DaSkreech> Can't beleive I have to keep windows around to go to Foxtrot :(
<Healot> invoke-rc.d networking restart
<Bladesonfire> Only Foxtrot?
<DustyDingo> crimsun: i simplay want to rerun runlevel 3
<pestilence> DustyDingo, you should be able to do init 1 and then init 3, but re-running individual scripts will be faster
<pestilence> and more efficient
<DustyDingo> pestilence: hm and how i do that?
<pestilence> although i don't know if init works in ubuntu
<Healot> invoke-rc.d networking restart
<pestilence> DustyDingo, "sudo init 1"
<Blake7984> ok so since i was using fakeraid, i wasnt able to do the normal install process...and i really havent done much of an install at all, other than making my machine boot....network isnt working, sound not working, and other stuff...how do i properly set things up now
<Healot> prefix "sudo"
<pestilence> DustyDingo, but i would do as Healot says, rerun any scripts you want in /etc/init.d
<DustyDingo> Healot: thx
<mus_dur> hello
<pestilence> Blake7984, do you want a desktop?
<Blake7984> yea
<mus_dur> how can i install to xgl
<pestilence> Blake7984, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Blake7984> primarily desktop anyways
<Blake7984> already did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<pestilence> ok, so what's the problem :)
<Blake7984> im booted, im in kde and all
<pestilence> oh
<Blake7984> stuff isnt setup properly
<|lostbyte|> whats LTS ?
<pestilence> !lts
<|lostbyte|> its it the full version ?
<ubotu> I guess lts is Long Term Support. LTS versions will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<mus_dur> i didnt work this command sudo apt-get install compiz xserver-xgl libgl1-mesa xserver-xorg libglitz-glx1 compiz-gnome
<Healot> Blake7984: what stuff, explain briefly
<Blake7984> wont let me adjust system settings (administrator mode isnt working), network cards not working, sound not working
<Blake7984> all of that stuff worked when booting livecd no problem
<DustyDingo> lately i only used gentoo and in general had no much time for computing at all, so kbuntu is a bit strange for me ;)
<pestilence> Blake7984, that's because sudo isn't set up properly
<pestilence> Blake7984, you have root, right?  do a "su"
<Healot> Blake7984: installed from a desktop CD eh?
<pussfeller> my usb drives arent showing up
<pestilence> Blake7984, then do "visudo"
<|lostbyte|> pestilence: lts, i know. but its it how kubuntu releases its stable version ?
<Blake7984> pestilence did that yea
<DustyDingo> first of all, i thought, i must get along with apt, but networking kept me for one houre :)
<mus_dur> can you help me any man abour xgl
<mus_dur> about
<pussfeller> and my kuicklaunch icons are oversized :(
<pestilence> Blake7984, do you have this:
<pestilence> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Blake7984> and i added:   blake  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Blake7984> oh ok
<pestilence> oh ok
<mus_dur> i didnt this command
<pestilence> that works too
<mus_dur> sudo apt-get install compiz xserver-xgl libgl1-mesa xserver-xorg libglitz-glx1 compiz-gnome
<pestilence> so does sudo work now?
<Healot> |lostbyte|: the same as ubuntu, remember kubuntu isn't a ubuntu fork
<Blake7984> "Conversation with su failed."
<mus_dur> are you thereeeee
<mus_dur> i didnt install to compiz
<mus_dur> this command didnt work
<mus_dur> sudo apt-get install compiz xserver-xgl libgl1-mesa xserver-xorg libglitz-glx1 compiz-gnome
<pestilence> !tell mus_dur about repositories
<mus_dur> it is original repositories
<pestilence> Blake7984, su tells you that?  or sudo?
<mus_dur> i didnt change any pestilence
<pestilence> mus_dur, enable universe
<pestilence> those instructions i sent you tell you how
<alexandre> why the language suporte is GONE from the repository:
<Blake7984> well if i do something like:   sudo dmraid -r    it works, but when i try system settings stuff it tells me the above error after i enter my pass
<mus_dur> pestilence thank you
<alexandre>  why the language suporte is GONE from the repository:
<|lostbyte|> Healot: :) ook
<DustyDingo> hm, wow ubuntu is so wonderful, especialy the standard settings
<mluser-work> How does one start wpa-supplicant?
<alexandre> does anybody knows why the language suporte is GONE from the repository
<DustyDingo> it sets eth0 to send a dhcp request
<david_> i'm find dapper a bit of a liability
<pussfeller> pestilence:  Cannot write to /etc/perl/XML/SAX/ParserDetails.d/XML::LibXML::SAX::Parser: No such file or directory at /usr/share/perl5/XML/SAX.pm line 234.
<pussfeller> is the error
<DustyDingo> and hell, it got an ip,
<Healot> alexandre: read the Release Note
<alexandre> why the language suporte is GONE from the repository
<pestilence> pussfeller, ok...
<DustyDingo> i haven't the slightest idear where in my LAN a dhcp server is running :)
<Healot> or it hasn't completed yet
<pestilence> pussfeller, is this a catsrophic error?
<david_> i nearly had to wipe the entire drive
<Healot> DustyDingo: record the IP address of that DHCP server, by the way it should be in the same subnet
<pussfeller> pestilence: it seems to be blocking alot of stuff
<pestilence> Blake7984, try running kdesu from a command line, see what it tells you there
<pestilence> pussfeller, what if you do apt-get install -f
<pussfeller> pestilence: thats what I have been running
<Blake7984> kdesu: no command specified.
<pestilence> Blake7984, so specify one :)
<pestilence> pussfeller, what about apt-get remove libxml-sax-perl
<Blake7984> "Su reeturned with an error" in a message box
<pestilence> do you see the error in the command window
<pestilence> pussfeller, or apt-get install --reinstall libxml-sax-perl
<Blake7984> its failing to open a couple uninitialized input devices, but that seems (somewhat) normal and unrelated for now
<Blake7984> but other than that, no error in command window
<pestilence> yea i get that too
<pussfeller> Cannot write to /etc/perl/XML/SAX/ParserDetails.ini: No such file or directory at /usr/bin/update-perl-sax-parsers line 105.
<pussfeller> hmm
<pussfeller> i always hated perl for some reason
<pestilence> pussfeller, you got that when doing which command, the remove or the reinstall
<pussfeller> the removal
<pestilence> pussfeller, did it finish, though?
<pussfeller> pestilence: no, it exited with error
<pestilence> pussfeller, do things depend on this library?
<pestilence> that you need
<pussfeller> pestilence: well, i guess not, now apt-get -f install says everything is done
<pestilence> k :)
<pussfeller> its not installed, but I can live without rythmbox
<pestilence> well, whatever the problem was, it should be fixable
<pestilence> i would use amarok, if i were you :)
<pussfeller> but now, I need to find out why my usv drives dont show up
<pussfeller> oh for sure, i have an svn of that
<ubuntu> hi, trying kubuntu dapper. is it possible for out to use symbolic names for my usb devices instead of  sda1 or sdb1 (which shift around)?
<robotgeek> hmm, i had a link. moment
<david_> what firewall does dapper have?
<Blake7984> pestilence so any idea on why this sudo stuff aint working?
<kubuntu-newbie> oh, geez, does kubuntu make me write my own udev rules?
<joch> david_: iptables, like all linux distributions
<david_> thats a pointless answer
<pestilence> Blake7984, no clue.  if sudo works, i would think kdesu should work too...but that's why your configuration isn't working.  you have three options as i see it
<pestilence> Blake7984, fix kdesu
<pestilence> Blake7984, configure things manually, which is not so bad
<pestilence> Blake7984, or run the kde configuration utilities from the command line with sudo
<robotgeek> ubuntu: sorry, could not find it. sorry
<alexandre> why the language suporte is GONE from the repository
<Blake7984> i like option #3 for now...then option #1 later
<pussfeller> there is firestarter for one, i think
<Blake7984> how do i find out the names of those system settings commands
<alexandre> I didnt find anytihng about it on the release note
<Blake7984> like display, network, etc
<david_> not in the dapper repo
<pussfeller> i let my router protect me from the RIAA
<pestilence> Blake7984, doesn't it tell you when it asks for your password?
<david_> shorewall is a pain
<pestilence> i think people like firestarter.  but i use rc.firewall.
<Blake7984> well now its not asking for password...just goes straight to "Su returned with an error."
<Blake7984> and on that screen, no
<alexandre> <HEALOT>why the language suporte is GONE from the repository
<pestilence> Blake7984, you need to clear the sudo cache
<alexandre> <HEALOT>why the language suporte is GONE from the repository
<pussfeller> david_: i used to use something called arno's script which is a bash script that seemed to work well
<pussfeller> if you can find it on google
<pestilence> Blake7984, sudo -k
<h3sp4wn> just start by turning on masquarading and blocking everything
<Blake7984> ok logged out and back in..fixed that...but no, doesnt tell me name of app
<h3sp4wn> then only enable what you absolutely need
<Blake7984> just says "Run as root - KDE su"  "Please enter your password."
<nrg88> hi, KDE Wallet always asks for a passord after login
<david_> I've been using linux for about 6 years and I can't be bothered with files, guarddog was brilliant
<alexandre> <HEALOT>why the language suporte is GONE from the repository. It for portuguese lenguage
<nrg88> how can i disable that?
<alexandre> <HEALOT>why the language suporte is GONE from the repository. It for portuguese language
<nrg88> can i configure kopete not to use kde wallet?
<david_> yes u can
<alexandre> why the language suporte is GONE from the repository. It for portuguese language
<pussfeller> you can also tell kdewallet not to ask either
<pestilence> alexandre, please don't repeat yourself so often.  nobody knows.  everybody here speaks one language.  english
<nrg88> david_: can u tell me how please?
<jbirdAngel> can i install kubuntu without a cd/dvd as i dont htink i have a spare blank one
<pussfeller> heh
<david_> when u first use a program it asks and warns, say no and wallet does not keep u from being hacked
<nrg88> ok, thanks
<pestilence> Blake7984, you could run kcontrol under sudo...but i don't think that's the best idea
<iNiku> wow, kde 3.5.3 starts a lot faster
<alexandre> <pestilence>but today in the morning the packages were there
<nrg88> yeah iNikum its great :)
<pestilence> alexandre, what package are you looking for
<h3sp4wn> alexandre: Try running sudo aptitude dist-upgrade && sudo locale-gen (accept any packages to be removed I think the language stuff has been rearranged recently)
<alexandre> openoffice-pt-br
<amy___> help, i dont know how to use kopete
<alexandre> aspell-pt-br
<alexandre> and so on
<david_> what is it amy
<amy___> it will ask for password and
<david_> amy this is computers be very precise
<pestilence> alexandre, do you mean openoffice.org-l10n-pt-br
<amy___> i enter correct one but it will say username is invalid
<jbirdAngel> is kde 3.5.3 what is on the kubuntu i just downloaded?
<david_> amy this is computers be very precise
<alexandre> <pestilence>Yes... this one
<pestilence> alexandre, it's still there
<david_> no 5.2
<pestilence> alexandre, i guess you might also want language-pack-kde-pt-base
<alexandre> So why my adept cant find it:
<pestilence> alexandre, or maybe language-support-pt
<Blake7984> pestilence it wont let me anyways
<pestilence> Blake7984, strange
<pestilence> it lets me :)
<alexandre> <pestilence>no language....kde is there in adept
<pestilence> although i used kdesu
<Blake7984> if i su, then do kcontrol...gives me some errors.....if i do sudo kcontrol as my username, it just returns and does nothing
<pestilence> alexandre, dunno what to tell you, it's in the main repository.  did you try apt-get update?
<iNiku> hmm. how do I get kde to start opera with aoss when it restores my session after login?
<pestilence> Blake7984, yea.  probably doesn't work under regular sudo.  and under su it needs to have a way to get back to the X server
<Blake7984> any easy way to make it get back to X server?
<pestilence> iNiku, log out with opera open
<alexandre> <pestilence>yes I did
<david_> startx
<pestilence> Blake7984, before typing su, type xhost +
<iNiku> pestilence: it does restore opera but not with aoss
<pestilence> after typing su type export DISPLAY=localhost:0.0
<pestilence> iNiku, dunno then
<jbirdAngel> david_: okay thanks
<alexandre> <pestilence>Your adept is showing it for you:
<iNiku> pestilence: I mean, my opera button is set up to start "/usr/bin/aoss /usr/bin/opera" and that works
<jbirdAngel> can i install kubuntu without a cd/dvd as i dont htink i have a spare blank one
<iNiku> but when I log out and in again, opera gets started without aoss
<pestilence> alexandre, i don't use adept, but it's definitely showing in my repository database
<pestilence> iNiku, oh...
<Blake7984> pestilence failed differently...but still failed
<alexandre> <pestilence>witch one do you use:
<david_> kubuntu dapper is a live cd which u can use to install with, thats about it really
<pestilence> alexandre, deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<jbirdAngel> david_: okay thank you
<pestilence> i use aptitude
<squilla> !karma
<ubotu> squilla has neutral karma
<iNiku> pestilence: same problem if I point the opera button to a script that does "aoss opera"... works when I start it manually but when kde restores it after login, no aoss
<squilla> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<david_> opera is crap
<pestilence> iNiku, you need to put something in .kde/Autostart
<pestilence> iNiku, google should help
<Blake7984> ok any suggestions on fixing kdesu then? cause no other options are gonna work too easily it seems
<iNiku> pestilence: umm... how would that help?
<squilla> !dapper
<ubotu> DAPPER IS OUT! PARTY TIME! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000083.html
<david_> use the command line
<nico_> any idea why the "compress" option suddenly disappeared from the right-click contextual menu in konqueror here?
<pestilence> iNiku, google "kde autostart".  you need to put a file in .kde/Autostart that runs your command.  it's pretty simple
<nico_> i just used it 10 minutes ago...
<pussfeller> more like trauma time ubotu
<david_> i think dapper is well beta, hey its free
<pestilence> Blake7984, i wonder if kdesu is getting confused by the fact that you have set a root password?  i don't know.
<pussfeller> its great, im just kidding, this was relatively painless
<iNiku> pestilence: that would work but I don't think it's a good solution. kde should restore apps with the same command they were started with
<pestilence> iNiku, file a bug
<david_> breezy was a breeze to install, I really wish I had waited a few months
<alexandre> <pestilence> I am really having a problem here even aptitude culdn find the package
<alexandre> <pestilence> how can I test if repository is OK.
<pestilence> alexandre, run kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure the entry i pasted is in there, then run apt-get update
<iNiku> pestilence: and besides, I doubt it will work right. kde will restore apps before running autostart stuff so I'll still get opera without aoss
<pestilence> iNiku, so log out with opera closed, it will remove that autostart
<iNiku> pestilence: I don't want to have to close my stuff before logout, that's what session save and restore are for
<pestilence> iNiku, you only have to do it once, is it that difficult?
<pestilence> oh
<iNiku> pestilence: um, how's that? the next time I log out with opera running, it will get restored on login again
<pestilence> right
<pestilence> see, i don't have these problems, i just suspend to ram :)
<iNiku> I don't like the aoss stuff to begin with but it's the only way to get sound working sensibly :/
<iNiku> hehe, me too, I avoid logging out and shutting down as much as I can :)
<iNiku> but it would be nice if things actually worked like you'd expect them to
<visik7> anyone using kphone with voipstunt ?
<iNiku> pestilence: the session save/restore stuff works great apart from the aoss problem
<iNiku> of course I could get really ugly and add what aoss does right into /usr/bin/opera, it's a script after all
<Memorice> hey
<iNiku> but, geez...
<iNiku> there's got to be a nicer way to do it
<Memorice> I'm trying to install kubuntu, but during the installation I got a black screen
<Memorice> can anyone help me (I'm a noob with linux)
<david_> Memorice: u are going have to be very precise
<david_> like was the computer on, thats a black screen
<Memorice> I booted a kubuntu cd (release 6.06)
<Memorice> kubuntu was loading lots of things and said OK to everything
<Memorice> and after a few minutes I got a black screen
<david_> go back, so u didn't get a blank screen at first, when did the blank screen happen
<Memorice> but I can go to a console (ctrl+alt+f1)
<Memorice> I didn't get a black screen at first
<david_> you get a console on a blank screen?
<Memorice> I got a black screen, but when I tried ctrl+alt+f1 I got a console
<david_> how did u install, from a download u burned to cd
<Memorice> yes
<Memorice> and I've checked the cd
<david_> right, so start at the beginning and go through each stage
<Memorice> ok, I'll start again :P
<david_> did the live cd bring up kde as normal?
<ubuntu> I think that's where his screen is going blank.
<Memorice> don't know, never worked with linux before
<Memorice> it loads the drivers and then the screen turns black
<david_> ok, u put the cd in, set the pc to boot from cd and all you got was a blank screen, thats it?
<Memorice> no
<iNiku> actually, I wonder how many things will break if I just set LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libaoss.so globally
<david_> ur an arty type stick to paint
<Memorice> first I saw kubuntu was loading the kernel (and probably drivers too)
<Memorice> it said OK to everything
<ubuntu> Then it goes blank.
<Memorice> and after a few minutes the screen was black and it didn't change anymore
<ubuntu> I had the same problem with Knoppix live cd.
<david_> do it again, go to the console and type startx and see what happens
<Memorice> ok
<Blake7984-> ok...can someone explain why i have only one menu.lst on my machine...its in /boot/grub/.....it has no entry at all about windows in it...yet when i boot, the stuff grub shows has nothing at all to do with the menu.lst file
<david_> same for me, and if u do df -h I have no idea what half that stuff is
<Blake7984-> hmmm im starting to ebt this has something to do with my raid
<ubuntu> Memorice, start Kubuntu in safe graphics mode.
<david_> its a live cd, it could be it can't find a driver for you pc graphics card that drives the screen
<Memorice> I try to start kubuntu in VGA mode now
<Memorice> pc graphics card is ATI RADEON X700
<david_> poor you
<ubuntu> Memorice, start Kubuntu in safe graphics mode.
<MidMark> how to change default soundcard?
<Memorice> next boot if this doesn't work
<MidMark> I have webcam and soundcard
<david_> even apple had a problem with that bugger
<MidMark> I cannot head nothing
<david_> try the ball
<fatejudger> !samba
<ubotu> [samba]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<Davidosky> Hi all, i'm looking for help with Smb4k
<Davidosky> !Smb4k
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Davidosky
<jr_> how on earth do I get a finnish KDE? I seem to lack the language packs, apt-get won't find them....
<domi> jihaire< ?
<Cainsie> how on earth do i get ndiswrapper to work>>
<jr_> it finds kde-i18n-fi but it needs language-pack-kde-fi which cannot be found, then it hits some breaking dependencies on the screen....
<Bazzi> is there no kde-i18n-fi jr_?
<Bazzi> ooo
<Bazzi> sounds bad
<jr_> I was wondering, could it be that the reposities don't contain it yet? but I thought the translations were ready
<jr_> can you find it?
<Riddell> kde-i18n-fi is there, as is language-pack-kde-fi
<jr_> Riddell: in which reposity?
<MidMark> kscd works for you?
<domi> do you think I should do a clean reinstall of dapper ? I am using the beta version since 5 months
<Riddell> jr_: in main, do you have internet repositories enabled?
<MidMark> mine kscd has no sound out
<david_> LTS is still far from finished, kubuntu is great so I would if i were you
<jr_> riddell, yes I guess so...but how do I make it sure?
<FooBz> hi
<FooBz> Has anyone got it running on TravelMate 8100
<FooBz> right now, the live cd is a pita
<david_> sometimes the udev permissions are not set right for sound
<FooBz> can't do anything with it
<FooBz> it fails miserably detecting the hardware
<Cainsie> can someone takev me through using ndiswrapper:(
<Riddell> jr_: look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<CaBlGuY> Howdy peeps...   Im in Dapper..
<MidMark> jr_ and Riddell: probably affected by cd/dvd bug too
<CaBlGuY> :-D
<MidMark> and also languages bug
<DaSkreech> Does anyone have the kalimoto ogg?
<MidMark> no language installed and no dvd in sources, so no language to choose in the language chooser
<Davidosky> Guys how i can open a 3gp file?
<david_> what's that?
<MidMark> jr_: make a 'sudo apt-cdrom add' and back to language chooser
<MidMark> jr_: make it sure to put the cd or dvd into reader
<MidMark> jr_: before making sudo....
<david_> convert the 3gp file to avi or mpeg
<MidMark> All: kscd works for you? For me nope...
<Davidosky> ok thx david
<jr_> ok thanks
<CaBlGuY> ok, I need some help in installin my video drivers..
<CaBlGuY> or..
<CaBlGuY> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<CaBlGuY> nvmd..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<Random_Transit> hey, can anyone recommend a good GUI based video conversion program?
<Cainsie> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> somebody said ndiswrapper was a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Memorice> ubuntu are you still there?
<Random_Transit> hey, can anyone recommend a good GUI based video conversion program?
<Cainsie> !install ndiswrapper
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Cainsie
<matsavhalev> Random_Transit: maybe avidemux
<Random_Transit> is that in the repositories?
<CaBlGuY> so ummm   I need to install nvida-glx right??
<ShastaMaroon> Is dapper now the production release?
<K|NgGh0sT> ShastaMaroon: /topic
<matsavhalev> in one of them -   my apt cache shows avidemux - a small editing software for avi (especially DivX)
<CaBlGuY> ShastaMaroon:  yep..
<ShastaMaroon> ah yes, look at that
<mluser-work> Does anyone know how to start the wpa_supplicant daemon in ubuntu?
<Random_Transit> what repo, matsavhalev?
<CaBlGuY> and dapper is very nice. It only took like 20 minutes to install and most everything is automated at this point..
<matsavhalev> Random_Transit: havent tried it, i have universe and multiverse on so it may be one of those
<Random_Transit> hmm
<matsavhalev> Random_transit: Universe according to apt-get
<[Relic] > will I encounter major problems if I install dapper to a new HD install all the stuff I have running currently and just copy over the /home dir from 5.10?  just wondering if there is an easy shortcut instead of resetting everything
<matsavhalev> Random_transit : sorry mean multiverse
<matsavhalev> Random_Transit: my mistake
<[Relic] > want to switch out HDs sicne this one has been running quite a while
<CaBlGuY> ok, what drivers I need for Nvida Geforce 5500 card..
<K|NgGh0sT> [Relic] : Why dont you just apt-get dist-upgrade?
<K|NgGh0sT> CaBlGuY: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<CaBlGuY> *FX 5500  that is
<CaBlGuY> OK..
<[Relic] > K|NgGh0sT, want to switch out HDs sicne this one has been running quite a while
<K|NgGh0sT> I have a harddrive that has been running for the last twenty years
<K|NgGh0sT> Dont worry bout it heh
<[Relic] > I like having an extra backup  :)
<K|NgGh0sT> Raid them then
<MrObvious> Hi. I'm not on my KUbuntu system right now but I wanted to know if the package bcm43xx-fwcutter comes on the CD
<[Relic] > case is too small to put more than one in
<K|NgGh0sT> boourns
<MrObvious> Can someone check?
<K|NgGh0sT> Go get a new case :D
<[Relic] > these are old honking server drives full 5.25s   :)
<[Relic] > they should burn out in another 104 years if I read the manual correctly  :)
<K|NgGh0sT> I have room for so many drives, makes me sad so I have to keep buying new ones so I dont feel like I am wasting space
<nnn0> :D
<[Relic] > I got enough room for an extra dozen 3.5", but insufficient funds for a pack of bubble gum  :)
<nnn0> you never get enough drives :)
<Cainsie> how do i work ndeiswrapper plz?
<Cainsie> * -e
<K|NgGh0sT> [Relic] : start whoring yourself out!
* osh_ did something weird today. I had to create a raid0 to make my boss happy. The fact that it consisted of 1 disk didn't bother him.
<[Relic] > I refuse to work for m$  :)
<K|NgGh0sT> osh_: That was easy then
<[Relic] > and quite pointless :)
<osh_> K|NgGh0sT: easy... but weird.
<K|NgGh0sT> He gave you money no?
<K|NgGh0sT> Then why is it weird :D
<CaBlGuY> k brb
<iNiku> raid0 or concat? :)
<Memorice> I've a problem by installing kubuntu 6.06
<Memorice> When I boot from cd, I see:
<iNiku> if the latter, not pointless at all...
<Memorice> loading essential drivers  OK
<Memorice> mount root file system     OK
<Memorice> moving mount points        OK
<Memorice> etc..
<Memorice> But after a few minutes my screen becomes black and stays black
<Memorice> I can go to a console by ctrl+alt+f1, but I don't know what to do now
<Memorice> Booting in safe mode doesn't gives any problem, my graphics card is: ATI RADEON X700
<Memorice> More specifications about my notebook: Acer Aspire 1692 WLMI
<K|NgGh0sT> Memorice: use a pastebin
<osh_> iNiku: raid0.
<Memorice> ?
<iNiku> osh_: okay. that is rather pointless :)
<Memorice> can anyone help me?
<iNiku> osh_: did he want it for performance? :)
<nnn0> Memorice, try booting with:  linux acpi=off nohotplug
<K|NgGh0sT> I'm tired of all these people saying Raid0 is pointless because its so easily crashable, f that s, I've been running raid0 for 5 years not one issue
<linuxmonkey> Hey guys im having issues with installing the nvidia drivers
<K|NgGh0sT> linuxmonkey: what's up?
<Memorice> ok
<iNiku> K|NgGh0sT: of course there's no issue as long as none of the drives in your raid0 set break
<osh_> iNiku: I think he wanted it because he read somewhere that raid was good. Sometime higher-ups are weird.
<linuxmonkey> well considering the version in adept is built for a different kernel and all
<K|NgGh0sT> iNiku: of course, but everyone thinks as soon as you do Raid0 its going to fail easily
<iNiku> K|NgGh0sT: but when one does, you're screwed
<iNiku> K|NgGh0sT: well, a raid0 over 3 drivers is 3 times more likely to break than a single drive
<iNiku> drives*
<dontm> question is kubuntu the same thing as installing ubuntu and then installing the kubuntu desktop?
<MrObvious> linuxmonkey: Kernel version doesn't matter if you grab the kernel headers.
<osh_> dontm: yes
<K|NgGh0sT> iNiku: of course, but still the whole stigma is that it's so unstable there is no point
<nnn0> Memorice, if that don't work try:  linux noapic nolapic
<MrObvious> Hi. I'm not on my KUbuntu system right now but I wanted to know if the package bcm43xx-fwcutter comes on the CD
<MrObvious> Can someone check?
<K|NgGh0sT> When in reality, it is quite stable
<iNiku> K|NgGh0sT: I don't think anyone is saying it's not stable. what people are saying is that it's not safe, and that's the truth.
<iNiku> K|NgGh0sT: it's fine if you need speed but don't care about the data, though
<linuxmonkey> when i run the sudo nvidia-glx-config enable it gives me an error
<K|NgGh0sT> iNiku: Come to my school, my profs hate Raid0
<dontm> whoa whoa why?
<dontm> why do ur profs hate raid0?!
<iNiku> K|NgGh0sT: I would never use raid0 for anything important
<K|NgGh0sT> Cause they are retarded
<iNiku> raid0+1, sure
<dontm> lack of redundacy?
<iNiku> but never plain raid0
<MrObvious> linuxmonkey: ... what is it?
<K|NgGh0sT> iNiku: obviously
<iNiku> it's asking for trouble.
<dontm> well yeah
<dontm> raid0 is not for important things
<Memorice> when I press F6
<dontm> it's for performance
<osh_> MrObvious: I don't have it on my machine so it's not there by default. I don't have a cd so I can't help you with that.
<dontm> heh
<K|NgGh0sT> iNiku: But, as a fileserver I really dont care, fits my needs, nothing important on there
<MrObvious> osh_: Thanks.
<dontm> i use raid0 on my windows machine that i dont care about reinstalling from a nLite cd
<Memorice> I see something like: preceed/file=/cdrom/preseed/Kubuntu.seed boot=casper ...
<iNiku> K|NgGh0sT: sure, then it may well be the best choice
<dontm> and i keep my data on a raid1
<Memorice> en dit ends with --
<linuxmonkey> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/754407
<Memorice> where should I type linux acpi=off nohotplug
<Memorice> ?
<K|NgGh0sT> Memorice: when you start the bootup
<K|NgGh0sT> When it goes Linux:
<K|NgGh0sT> type that in
<dontm> kubuntu ?= ubuntu + install kubuntu-desktop
<Memorice> when I boot
<osh_> I don't hate raid0. It has some uses. Raid1 has other uses. Even raid3 has some (albeit limitid) uses.
<Memorice> I can choose Start or install Kubuntu
<iNiku> kubuntu = ubuntu + kubuntu_desktop - ubuntu_desktop
<Memorice> do I need to do that first?
<dontm> iNiku it's that simple?
<linuxmonkey> MrObvious: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/754407
<dontm> are there bundled apps or any other configs?
<iNiku> dontm: basically, yeah. you can install ubuntu-desktop on kubuntu to get the gnome desktop and apps
<K|NgGh0sT> Argh, why are people using that god forsakken LiveDisc installer
* K|NgGh0sT sticks with text install
<iNiku> or you can install kubuntu-desktop to get the kde desktop and apps
<dontm> iNiku ok cool thanks
<linuxmonkey> K|NgGh0sT: im thinking that is what caused my issue
<iNiku> install kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu, that is
<yamal> finally... it's installed.
<K|NgGh0sT> linuxmonkey: what does apt-get install nvidia-glx do?
<iNiku> dontm: you'll get a different bootup splash and login screen but that's about it
<linuxmonkey> installs
<Memorice> K|NgGh0sT: should I first chose Start or install Kubuntu?
<Memorice> before I can type linux acpi=off nohotplug anywhere?
<iNiku> dontm: and the login screen (ie. display manager) is easily changed. dunno about the splash picture.
<linuxmonkey> then when i try to run  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable I get http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/754407
<K|NgGh0sT> Memorice: hell if I know, i start away from GUI intalls
<Memorice> :(
<K|NgGh0sT> Why are you running nvidia-glx-config?
<iNiku> osh_: out of curiosity, where/why would you prefer raid3 over raid5?
<nnn0> Memorice, when you boot from the cd you should get the option to use boot parameters
<K|NgGh0sT> linuxmonkey: one sec
<linuxmonkey> cause A) thats what it tells me to do, B) how I did it before on other versions and C) the evil monkey mademe do it
<K|NgGh0sT> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<K|NgGh0sT> do that
<K|NgGh0sT> select nvidia instead of nv
<nnn0> Memorice, after where it says boot:
<nnn0> Memorice, you should also be able to press F1 for more options
<bastian> how can I fix networking to not load correctly? dhcp only works after a manual sudo ifdown eth0 + ifup eth0
<james_xxx> in kubuntu dapper with KDE 3.5.3 my screen saver is no longer working, would anyone have an idea why? instead of going to the screensaver, the monitor just goes off. it is configured to go into power saving mode after 30 min
#kubuntu 2006-06-03
<andy> does anybody know how to not make the clock show military time?
<K|NgGh0sT> double click on it
<linuxmonkey> ok it worked K|NgGh0sT
<K|NgGh0sT> er right click
<james_xxx> or right click
<K|NgGh0sT> linuxmonkey: cause I pwn
<CaBlGuY> ok what gives with no beep media player in the software install thingy????
<linuxmonkey> now should I just format and install by txt mode cause i got that cd too
<dontm> what is the difference between the cd and the dvd install?
<K|NgGh0sT> meh, it probally works
<dontm> just more bundled pkgs on the dvd?
<bastian> there must be someone with similar networking problems, it happened to me on several pcs :/
<linuxmonkey> K|NgGh0sT: whats your take on this, I installed with the live cd unfortunately too try it out, should I just reformat and install old school text mode :)
<K|NgGh0sT> linuxmonkey: you're fine
<linuxmonkey> lol
<K|NgGh0sT> I really gotta figure out how to get rid of this blueline when watching movies
<linuxmonkey> it just seams that the live cd is causing some issues with some config files
<linuxmonkey> lmao
<linuxmonkey> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ctothej> There is no way to write to ntfs drives right?
<HymnToLife> absolutely right
<linuxmonkey> ctothej: no safe way to
<HymnToLife> no way to do it safely, at least
<icheyne> I used to do it with no probs
<linuxmonkey> lol you can but morethan likely ud crash the drive
<icheyne> never happened in a year
<fd0man> Does anybody know offhand if there are any metapackages that are designed to pull in all of the available dev libraries and headers on the Kubuntu system?
<ctothej> Well here is the situation: external drive, with some files > 4 GB. I want to keep media on it so that both Windows and Linux can read/write to it.
<CaBlGuY> !beep
<robotgeek> ctothej: use ext3 and install fsdriver.org on windows
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CaBlGuY
<CaBlGuY> !beep media player
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CaBlGuY
<CaBlGuY> grrrr
<ctothej> robotgeek: ahh cool. does it integrate easily into explorer shell?
<robotgeek> ctothej: yeah, mounts it as a drive
<crazy_penguin> good night to all! pleasent dreams!
<CaBlGuY> ok, how do I get beep media player installed....   I can't find it..
<CaBlGuY> :/
<linuxmonkey> robotgeek: did u check that website is a advertisement portal
<K|NgGh0sT> apt-get install mplayer
<K|NgGh0sT> zomg done
<ctothej> robotgeek: whats the website?
<sibblegp> hey guys!  my display panel in system settings crashes X when I click on it....any ideas?
<ctothej> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<sibblegp> this only started after I changed some settings in there
<ctothej> linuxmonkey: check that site
<linuxmonkey> yeah i am
<linuxmonkey> thats preaty cool
<ctothej> shit... x86 processors only? does that mean x86 operating system or processor?
<linuxmonkey> processor
<linuxmonkey> no 64 bit :(
<ctothej> so Win XP 32bit edition running on an amd64 wont work?
<Cainsie> nope
<K|NgGh0sT> yes it will
<CaBlGuY> anyone???   beep media player..
<Cainsie> does it not just run the 64bit processor as a 32bit though?
<ctothej> K|NgGh0sT: you use it?
<K|NgGh0sT> Cainsie: of course
<K|NgGh0sT> ctothej: ya, it just doesnt take advatage of the extra 32bit handling
<mongey> Instlux allows you to install Linux by running an installer progam in Windows. It currently supports the Ubuntu and OpenSuSE distributions, and work is being done to support others.
<mongey> will it work for kubuntu?
<ctothej> K|NgGh0sT: thanks
<Cainsie> is there not linux versions who will run 64bit processors as 64bit processors
<HymnToLife> mongey> Ubuntu and Kubuntu are the same thing
<HymnToLife> so yes, it will work
<K|NgGh0sT> There has been 64bit linux for years
<ctothej> Cainsie: if you use the 64 bit editions.. yes
<mongey> nice
<ctothej> it makes more sense that software relies on the operating system instead of the processor itself as the OS is the in-between.
<CaBlGuY> K|NgGh0sT: actually, it's kinda like that already for dapper..
<sibblegp> someone please.....any idea why the display panel in the systems settings crashes X when I try to access it?
<mongey> kubuntu 64 dvd and the 32 cd
<CaBlGuY> basically it loads all the way into the winX environment, and allows you to install it form there..
<mongey> *64 cd
<ctothej> sibblegp: what drivers / graphics card?
<sibblegp> ctothej:  nvidia on an older nvidia card.....like I said, it was working fine for a while and then stopped after I changed some settings
<ctothej> what did you change?
<sibblegp> turned on monitor sleeping.......
<sibblegp> that's it
<mongey> woops
<ctothej> did you turn it off, restart, and try again?
<sibblegp> er, also changed the model of my monitor
<sibblegp> yup
<ctothej> hmm
<mongey> whats the difference between the 64 dvd and 64 cd ?
<ctothej> sibblegp: not really sure what to do here. what is the procedure for turning on monitor sleeping? and how did you change your monitor model?
<sibblegp> ctothej:  just went to the rightmost tab and clicked the button, and then in the "screens" section, I went into the settings for my primary screen and changed the model from Custom to Dell 1905FP.....everything works fine but the applet/panel or whatever crashes X!
<ctothej> sibblegp: im stumped. check xorg.conf maybe to make sure the monitor settings are right. maybe it created a new monitor there..
<borko> hello! Pls help me :/ i just install kubutu and i whave problems with ADEPT it wont stat, so i uninstalled it and now i dont know hoe to install it again
<sibblegp> ctothej:  but what would cause it to crash just then?  it doesn't make sense if it works fine all the other times......can you pastebin a good xorg.conf so I can compare mine?
<linuxmonkey> is there a easy way to enable transparent windows in kybuntu or does that require XGL
<ctothej> sibblegp: pastebin yours too.
<zblach> xine or mplayer?
<zblach> or vlc?
<sibblegp> ctothej:  http://pastebin.com/754461
<borko> look i am nobie in linux, and i dont understand many things, i just want to tell me how to install adept again :/ Thank you
<ctothej> sibblegp: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/754462
<mongey> whats the difference between the 64 dvd and 64 cd ?
<mongey> anyone?
<nnn0> borko, maybe: apt-get install adept
<Seantater_> If I want to ssh to a computer -- using a key -- which computer needs which half of the key?
<ctothej> sibblegp: i have dual head going, so thats why there are 2 sets of settings
<linuxmonkey> adept should allready be installed....lol
<pekay_> how can I stop the single click opens things in Konqueror? I liked the double click
<sibblegp> ctothej:  the only big difference I see is all of the mode settings for my monitor.....
<zblach> pekay_:  do this
<zblach> go to System Settings
<ctothej> sibblegp: yeah i was thinking about that.
<zblach> go to Mouse
<zblach> and under Icons, select 'Double-Click..."
<ctothej> sibblegp: think the way it interprets the modes is off?
<sibblegp> ctothej:  maybe delete them and see what happens?
<ctothej> sibblegp: just comment them
<sibblegp> ctothej:  k, back in a few
<ctothej> ok. ill be here
<sibblegp> ctothej:  by the way, do you know the name of superman's lair?
<linuxmonkey> ok this is odd, I cant play MP3's from a burnt data CD but as soon as I copy them to the HDD they play fine
<ctothej> Fortress of Solitude
<V-Lan> hello everybody !
<mongey> dammn
<mongey> i need help
<mongey> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/dapper/
<CaBlGuY> alllrighty..
<mongey> i want a 64 bit install
<CaBlGuY> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<mongey> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<zblach> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<CaBlGuY> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<pekay_> zblach: thanks :] 
<V-Lan> i need help me too
<linuxmonkey> V-Lan: whats yer issue?
<V-Lan> I have laptop toshiba A100-LE4 CA and when kde started the computer shutdown after random time ... hibernate .. :S suddently
<andy> in linux firefox, how do i get to the preferences?
<andy> i can't seem to find the preferences..
<CaBlGuY> ok, havin trouble with Amrok...  again...  need help installin some codecs I guess..
<CaBlGuY> andy edit, prefs..
<xijio> I tried to instal aiglx w/ kde and kubuntu now my windows don't have decorations
<CaBlGuY> xijio: what "type" of decorations u lookin for??
<xijio> CaBlGuY: uhm... title bars
<sibblegp> ctothej:  didn't work
<CaBlGuY> ahhh
<sibblegp> ctothej:  can you give me your pastebin again?
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmm
<linuxmonkey> V-Lan: unfortunatly I dont have a laptop. the only thing I could think of is to check your laptop and power settings under  system settings
<CaBlGuY> xijio: not totaly sure about that one...
<ctothej> sibblegp: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/754462
<V-Lan> i see if I quit Klaptop and disabled it, the laptop work fine after ... but it's really strange ...
<CaBlGuY> !titlebars
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CaBlGuY
<richi_> where is the kernel config file located?
<CaBlGuY> !title bars
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CaBlGuY
<CaBlGuY> LOL
<james_xxx> using kubuntu dapper with KDE 3.5.3, my screen savers no longer work... can anyone help me with this? eventually the monitor goes into power saving mode, but the screen saver never comes on.
<V-Lan> linuxmonkey: i really have it in the system settings but ... nothing ... :S
<CaBlGuY> james_xxx:  have u tried changin the SS and see what happens?
<james_xxx> CaBlGuY: the SS?
<james_xxx> ohhh
<CaBlGuY> james_xxx:  yea, the Screen Saver silly
<CaBlGuY> :p
<james_xxx> CaBlGuY: yes, i cannot get any screen saver to work
<james_xxx> lol
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmm
<james_xxx> CaBlGuY: they were all working as recently as yesterday
<linuxmonkey> that is odd V-Lan your the first I see have this problem and I myself no longer have a laptop to replicate this issue. keep asking someone should be able to help ya with it more than I would be able to
<CaBlGuY> and you've got your video drivers all installed and everything correct??
<james_xxx> i can't remember if the SS was working after i upgraded to 3.5.3 or not, but i think it has worked since then
<james_xxx> CaBlGuY: as far as i know
<CaBlGuY> james_xxx: AHHHH  U did an upgrade not a fresh install..
<CaBlGuY> yes?
<james_xxx> CaBlGuY: yes, i upgrade
<ctothej> hey the Sources.list fiel for kubuntu and ubuntu is the same right?
<james_xxx> upgraded*
<CaBlGuY> there ya go..
<james_xxx> CaBlGuY: upgrading is bad, huh?
<visik7> why when I install applications they some appear and some doesn't in the K menu ???????
<CaBlGuY> It would probably be a better bet to do a fresh install..
<CaBlGuY> as so much has changed since badger..
<linuxmonkey> visik7: known issue
<visik7> linuxmonkey: how to fix
<james_xxx> CaBlGuY: fresh install of KDE , or of kubuntu?
<CaBlGuY> james_xxx:  upgrdaing isn't bad but, dapper has a bunch of new stuff in it..
<V-Lan> linuxmonkey: i will write on launchpad Bugs ?
<CaBlGuY> Ubuntu..
<linuxmonkey> Workaround: log out and log back in, open the menu editor and click the 'save' button, or install packages from command line - i.e. sudo apt-get install or sudo aptitude install
<CaBlGuY> actaully, I just got done installing dapper a few minutes ago myself..
<CaBlGuY> that's why Im lookin for help with my amrok n stuff.. :p
<james_xxx> CaBlGuY: man, i really don't wanna do that. will that leave my files in tact?
<CaBlGuY> james_xxx:  no..
<linuxmonkey> visik7: did you get that?
<james_xxx> CaBlGuY: the whole idea of having to do a fresh install for an upgrade sucks bad
<CaBlGuY> if you do a fresh install, it will format the HDD  and install a totally fresh os..
<CaBlGuY> LOL
<visik7> linuxmonkey: I install from the console
<CaBlGuY> yea, I hear ya..
<CaBlGuY> IM sure theres someone else that would be able to help ya out with the SS problem..
<james_xxx> CaBlGuY: i am serious. if that is the case then i am tempted to scrap linux. it ain't worth the hassle
<CaBlGuY> just keep checkin back..
<linuxmonkey> visik7: did you log out and login since you installed?
<visik7> no
<CaBlGuY> james_xxx:  just check back periodically and someone surely will be able to help ya..
<james_xxx> CaBlGuY: i'll ask my question a bit in a while, but thanks
<linuxmonkey> that will fix it, theres some that dont show in Kmenu till you logout and login again
<CaBlGuY> james_xxx:  nP man..   if I know any question form now on, I will answer it for ya.. :-p
<james_xxx> lol
<james_xxx> CaBlGuY: besides the whole screen saver thing, my upgrades went smoothly
<CaBlGuY> james_xxx:  cool..
<macd> !konwnbugs
<ubotu> macd: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<james_xxx> on my kubuntu machine and xubuntu machine , as well
<macd> !knownbugs
<ubotu> macd: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<macd> bahh
<CaBlGuY> really, the only reason I had a fresh install was cause I have ASuse 10.1 installed..
<james_xxx> ahhh
<james_xxx> i am hoping for ebuntu to be developed as i am a big fan of enlightenment
<CaBlGuY> u would'nt know anything abouot installin codecs for Amrok would ya??
<linuxmonkey> amrok ewwww
<linuxmonkey> lol
<james_xxx> cabl, no... although amaroK is working well for me.... and that is accidental, i assure you lol
<linuxmonkey> old school xmms :)
<james_xxx> i like xmms too
<CaBlGuY> linuxmonkey: yea I know but, I can't find beep anywhere...   *sighs*
<james_xxx> i have always liked winamp
<halcyonCorsair> hi, whats the developer channel?
<CaBlGuY> I LOVE beep, but I dunno where the heck it went..  :p
<linuxmonkey> ive liked winamp untill aol bought them
<CaBlGuY> halcyonCorsair:  go into #ubuntu and ask there, they will know
<linuxmonkey> CaBlGuY: try xmms you'll love it, its simple and functional
<james_xxx> using kubuntu dapper with KDE 3.5.3, my screen savers no longer work... can anyone help me with this? eventually the monitor goes into power saving mode, but the screen saver never comes on.
<CaBlGuY> linuxmonkey: whats about codecs??
<linuxmonkey> such as for what?
<linux_galore> james_xxx: look in kcontrol
<CaBlGuY> mp3's and radio streams..
<linuxmonkey> oh thats easy
* CaBlGuY waits on the easy part....
<linuxmonkey> CaBlGuY: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<CaBlGuY> ahh  that's it??
<linuxmonkey> yep and then install xmms
<CaBlGuY> well heck, that is easy.. :p
<mongey> whats instlux do ?
<linuxmonkey> and play your mp3's and shoutcast streams
<james_xxx> linux_galore: where do i find Kcontrol?
<beuntje> Hi there, im just installed Dapper, but now my saa7134 tv card doesn't work... gives only snow. can some help me ???? plz
<linuxmonkey> CaBlGuY: for more info you can read https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RestrictedFormats
<CaBlGuY> ok, I need to get on the ummmm  "restricyted" cevs.
<CaBlGuY> whats the command for that?
<linuxmonkey> you mean for the repositories?
<james_xxx> ok i have kcontrol
<CaBlGuY> yea, cause it's sayin the package aint avaiable..
<Firetech> will there be a kopete 0.12.0 package for kubuntu dapper? there was a 0.12 beta 1 package for download on kopete's page...
<mikedep333> hey guys, adept updater is asking me to upgrade app-install-data and gnome-app-install to 1.33 from 1.32. How do I know which repo component (universe, main, backports, etc) this is from?
<linuxmonkey> CaBlGuY: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto and scroll down to kubuntu section
<CaBlGuY> ok..
<halcyonCorsair> can anyone help me with building knetworkmanager?
<linuxmonkey> mikedep333:  if its asking for an update its from the main
<beuntje> does someone have some idea why my Saa7134 in breezy works and NOT in dapper???
<mikedep333> linuxmonkey: ok, good, thanks
<linuxmonkey> usually
<mikedep333> well, let me just check synaptic to see if it is from main
<mikedep333> halcyonCorsair: knetworkmanager is included in main, you do not need to build it from source
<james_xxx> linux_galore: i have all of the settings in kcontrol already configured..... screen savers still do not work
<mikedep333> looks like those 2 apps are in main, thanks
<linuxmonkey> i really need to update the screenshots in the wiki for adding repositories :(
<linuxmonkey> lol they still got brezzy screenies
<halcyonCorsair> mikedep333: see the thing is, i'm not using kubuntu
<halcyonCorsair> mikedep333: so i really do
<mikedep333> halcyonCorsair: oh, waht are you using?
<linuxmonkey> if your not using kubuntu ur in the wrong channel...lol
<halcyonCorsair> mikedep333: gentoo
<mikedep333> well halcy, I'd say that knetworkmanager has a half decent chance of compiling from source
<mikedep333> ./configure, make, make install
<mikedep333> but if you need to compile networkmanager itself too, forget it
<linuxmonkey> sorry halcyonCorsair install kubuntu and we shall be able to help ya, but id have to say gentoo has a support chan on here i believe
<mikedep333> and yeah, they are far more likely to be able to help you
<mikedep333> besides, #gentoo is pretty big
<jbirdAngel> any nice WYSIWYG editors besides Nvu?
<halcyonCorsair> hmm, i don't know that anyone there will be onto networkmanager/knetworkmanager yet
<james_xxx> using kubuntu dapper with KDE 3.5.3, my screen savers no longer work... can anyone help me with this? eventually the monitor goes into power saving mode, but the screen saver never comes on.
<Shuriken> james_xxx: same problem here !
<mikedep333> halcyonCorsair: 940 people in it and you know that none of them are into this app!
<mikedep333> sorry, i gotta go
<halcyonCorsair> mikedep333: ah, but how many are paying attention :)
<james_xxx> Shuriken: did u just upgrade to KDE 3.5.3?
<CaBlGuY> Ummmmm   linuxmonkey, I aint gettin anywhere with this repository stuff..  all the wiki stuff is for pre-dapper
<Shuriken> yes, Kubuntu 6.06 and KDE 3.5.3
<linuxmonkey> CaBlGuY: im gonna update it, but here's what you do
<james_xxx> Shuriken: i am thinking that the 3.5.3 upgrade messed with our screen saver operability
<beuntje> can someone help me to get my tv card working in dapper??? breezy works without anyproblems
<CaBlGuY> linuxmonkey:  ok...
<Shuriken> james_xxx: yes, i'm thinking that too, it worked well with KDE 3.5.2
<james_xxx> Shuriken: have your screen savers worked since your KDE 3.5.3 upgrade?
<james_xxx> Shuriken: same here
<dh> no wonder I couldnt do anythign in Konsole, its case sensitive ?
<james_xxx> Shuriken: they worked after the dapper upgrade, too
<beuntje> but saa7134 not
<linuxmonkey> CaBlGuY: kmenu->run command->adept, when prompted type your password. when in adept on top click on Adept->manage repositories
<james_xxx> Shuriken: i am thinking this is a KDE 3.5.3 bug
<Shuriken> yes, i was running dapper + kde 3.5.2 for flight 5 release
<CaBlGuY> linuxmonkey:  I tried loading adept, says it's not there..
<CaBlGuY> :/
<james_xxx> Shuriken: or possibly an issue with openGL? i have been trying to use openGL screen savers
<halcyonCorsair> can someone tell me where i can grab the amd64 knetworkmanager package from?
<ryanakca> I don't want to start a programming language war... But, I have never programmed before, and I am wondering what programming language I should learn. Ruby, PHP, or Python. I used HTML (no, that isn't programming), as well as a bit of python and php...
<linuxmonkey> CaBlGuY: hrmmm ok now thats funny
<dh> DamN i just installed 5.10 and 6.06 is out. lol So I just install over it ?
<linuxmonkey> CaBlGuY:  sudo apt-get install adept
<CaBlGuY> ok.
<Shuriken> james_xxx: i don't think openGL is involved, i use openGL with Kaffeine/Xine and it works well
<james_xxx> hmmm
<dh> Thanks
<CaBlGuY> installing now..
<ryanakca> np
<Shuriken> if you are not sure, try a non-openGL screensaver, i don't think it will work
<CaBlGuY> ok, I got adept open now..
<james_xxx> how do i kill a program that is apparently running in the background?
<james_xxx> i need to kill adept
<linuxmonkey> CaBlGuY:  ok sweet
<Kadran> james_xxx: pidof adept
<james_xxx> Kadran: ty
<CaBlGuY> linuxmonkey:  workin it now..    :p
<Kadran> np
<Shuriken> james_xxx: killall adept
<richi_> where can i get a .deb version of XFree86-libs and  XFree86-Mesa-libGL?
<linuxmonkey> CaBlGuY:  now  when you enable the universe you will have to manually type in multiverse after it.
<dontm> how do i fix my routing table?
<Shuriken> or, [CTRL] [ALT] [ECHAP]  and click on the window
<dontm> route -n is a lil wacky =-] 
<james_xxx> Shuriken: adept(4980): Operation not permitted
<Shuriken> oh, sorry
<Shuriken> sudo killall adpet
<james_xxx> no prob
<james_xxx> ahhh
<james_xxx> lol
<CaBlGuY> linuxmonkey:  the one that says universe will nOt and all that right??
<james_xxx> is there a support channel for KDE?
<CaBlGuY> this is it..
<linuxmonkey> CaBlGuY:  ok there is one in there ...hod a sec im gonna get it
<pppoe_dude> james_xxx, #kde
<CaBlGuY> KUbuntu is Ubuntu with K installed
<CaBlGuY> linuxmonkey:  ok...
<mikedep333> hey guys, is there a way to find a list of the most commonly installed apps from the ubuntu servers?
<mikedep333> or some list of recomendations
<jbirdAngel> is there a quanta plus IRC chat that anyone is aware of?
<linuxmonkey> CaBlGuY: right click on the one that says dapper universe  (NOT BACKPORT) and click on enable
<CaBlGuY> both of them right linuxmonkey
<linuxmonkey> CaBlGuY: then right behind universe type multiverse and hit enter and do the same for the line just bellow that one and then apply and fetch updates
<CaBlGuY> ok
<Kadran> i am surfing to some sites that looks really different in konquror than it is viewd in ms ie, is it something in konq or the site loves bill gates?
<mikedep333> Kadran: with most web development, browser specific bugs pop up for every browser
<mikedep333> the site probably didn't bother to test it with konqueror or probably not safari
<mikedep333> firefox will probably help
<Kadran> mikedep333: the lines are over each other?
<mikedep333> Kadran: i see that sometimes
<mikedep333> or pictures are over text
<mikedep333> even in firefox
<Kadran> even in fireox
<CaBlGuY> ok, linuxmonkey the ones that say just dapper under Distrobution, or dapper-security??
<Kadran> i tried all the browsers i knows, opera, firefox, konq, the only one helped was lynx :)
<linuxmonkey> CaBlGuY: it should be the ones that say archive in it and that dont meantion backport
<james_xxx> Shuriken: according to people i spoke with in #KDE, the issue with the screen savers is probably a kubuntu packaging problem/bug
<Kadran> mikedep333: is there is a setting i can do to let konq see it normally currently i have installed ms ie on linux and run it with wine but it is toooooooo slow
<linuxmonkey> CaBlGuY: for me i got deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<Shuriken> james_xxx: yes, i am on the KDE chan and i read this.
<mikedep333> Kadran: I just strongly suggest you install firefox or another mozilla based browser.
<linuxmonkey> CaBlGuY: also  got  deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<McScruff> hi , i accidently resized my main partition and i need to resize it bigger again but qtparted on the kubuntu livecd wont let me resize!!!
<mikedep333> you know that you can install all the ubuntu apps, right? firefox works fine in kde
<Kadran> ok mikedep333 i will see the site in firefox now, ty
<mikedep333> np
<CaBlGuY> well, I've tried it a few times now linuxmonkey but nothin is happenein..  lemme close adept and re open it..
<linuxmonkey> lol
<james_xxx> McScruff: i would recommend downloading the gparted live CD... it is a one-purpoe distro just for partitioning issues
<mikedep333> Kadran: actually firefox still goes to open downloads in gnome apps, but still
<McScruff> james_xxx: kk, ty
<james_xxx> the Gparted live CD had bailed me out a few times
<james_xxx> has*
<dontm> can anyone give me a print out of their route -n ?
<james_xxx> purpose*
<CaBlGuY> Oooooo  kay, now I know why nothin was changin, It;s not askin me for the root pass, it's just openin adept up..
<CaBlGuY> :/
<CaBlGuY> that's why I can't change the repositories...
<linuxmonkey> lol how did u open adept?
<james_xxx> using kubuntu dapper with KDE 3.5.3, my screen savers no longer work... can anyone help me with this? eventually the monitor goes into power saving mode, but the screen saver never comes on. should a bug report be filed for kubuntu?
<CaBlGuY> linuxmonkey:  it just opens .. I used the run app.....
<linuxmonkey> try this. close adept
<CaBlGuY> k, closed..
<linuxmonkey> alt+F2
<CaBlGuY> k..
<linuxmonkey> type adept and hit enter
<CaBlGuY> that's what I been doin..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<CaBlGuY> this "warning" comes up, tellin me I can;t cjhange nothin,.,.
<mikedep333> james_xxx: make sure kscreensaver is installed and right click on the desktop to set the screensaver time
<McScruff> james_xxx: do you have a link for the qtparted live cd?
<mikedep333> gotta go, bbl
<linuxmonkey> odd
<Kadran> mikedep333: YES it works, thanks
<linuxmonkey> for me it ask to type the root pw
<mikedep333> Kadran: np
<CaBlGuY> says it's in "read only mode"///
<Shuriken> mikedep333: in fact, kscreensaver works, you can preview the current screensaver by clicking on 'test', but the choosen screensaver doesn't run after an inactivity while
<james_xxx> mikedep333: kscreensaver is installed and configured... it just isn't working and it appears i am not alone in this
<james_xxx> McScruff: the live CD is Gparted, not qtparted... i'll look for it
<mikedep333> sorry guys: but I haven't experienced this bug myself
<mikedep333> I installed ubuntu and then the package group kubuntu-desktop
<mikedep333> my screensaver is fireworks 3d (GL)
<james_xxx> mikedep333: that is what mine WAS
<james_xxx> lol
<mikedep333> perhaps you guys are trying to use a 3d screensaver without opengl support?
<mikedep333> but sorry, I gotta go
<james_xxx> mikedep333: no, it was all working until i upgraded to KDE 3.5.3 yesterday
<mikedep333> james_xxx: oh
<Shuriken> mikedep333: are you runny KDE 3.5.2 or 3.5.3 ?
<mikedep333> 3.5.2
<mikedep333> from the official repo
<mikedep333> where did you get 3.5.3?
<mikedep333> the individual debs on kde.org?
<Shuriken> ok, that's why it works for you (:
<james_xxx> yep
<Shuriken> james_xxx and I are running KDE 3.5.3
<james_xxx> it worked for me on 3.5.2 as well
<mikedep333> just curious, why did you guys upgrade to 3.5.3?
<mikedep333> it is almost entirely a bug fix release
<mikedep333> and I haven't experienced any bugs
<mikedep333> with kde
<Shuriken> and openGL works well (i play games aand videos with openGL)
<james_xxx> mikedep333: a lot of people have... there are instructions on how to do it at kubuntu.org
<mikedep333> wow, that was quick
<james_xxx> mikedep333: i would maybe hold off on upgrading for a bit
<mikedep333> yeah
<Shuriken> i've got all the KDE repos' in my sources.list, so i did a dist-upgrade
<mikedep333> Shuriken: oh
<mikedep333> i thought they only put the packages up in folders by themselves
<mikedep333> still, i gotta go, later guys and gl
<Shuriken> ok, good bye !
<james_xxx> Shuriken: i am thinking  i would downgrade to 3.5.2 if i could.... but that would probably cause more issues lol
<kosh> hmm so far I have had no problems with 3.5.3
<james_xxx> kosh: are your screensavers woking?
<Shuriken> anyway, except this screensaver issue, KDE 3.5.3 is pretty, it's far faster at start
<james_xxx> working*
<james_xxx> Shuriken: yeah, i just hope they fix the screensaver thing
<james_xxx> Shuriken: i just wish i knew where to report this to
<Riddell> james_xxx: what's up with the screensaver?
<Shuriken> it doesn't work in KDE 3.5.3 after an inactivity while
<linuxmonkey> omg its rideell
<linuxmonkey> omg its riddell
<linuxmonkey> lol
<james_xxx> Riddell: since i upgraded to 3.5.3 my screensavers do not owrk
<Riddell> right
<Shuriken> but you can preview it by clicking on the 'test' button
<Riddell> ok, I'll look into it
<kosh> james_xxx: hmm I have not used a screensaver in years
<james_xxx> yep, you can preview, but they never come on
<kosh> james_xxx: no idea if it is working
<james_xxx> kosh: that is really the only issue i have had. not a biggie, but still a bug of some sort
<klerfayt> how you do in kubuntu network restart?
<kosh> james_xxx: I just let my monitors go to standby or I turn them off
<james_xxx> kosh: well, that is not what my system is configured to do, but that is what it is doing lol
<kosh> james_xxx: it doesn't do me much good to run a screensaver if it just puts the cpu into high load state trying to run the screensaver
<bachstudies> james_xxx: only just seen your messages but i had the same problem until a few days ago
<james_xxx> kosh: i understand.. bit i still want them to work :-)
<james_xxx> bachstudies: what did u do to fix it?
<bachstudies> james_xxx: well for a start you need to make that the monitor power save is enabled
* kosh notes that screensavers run across a quad monitor setup end up having pretty high cpu usage
<bachstudies> james_xxx: then you need to add an option "DPMS" into your x config under monitor section
<james_xxx> bachstudies: ok, monitor power save is already enabled
<Shuriken> bachstudies: thanks for the tips, i'm going to test that
<Brujah> Hello everybody
<james_xxx> bachstudies: how do i get to the monitor section? i see nothing for x config
<nico8481> re
<Shuriken> james_xxx: sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<nnn0> :)
<james_xxx> Shuriken: ty
<Shuriken> bachstudies: it's done. i suppose i need to restart X ?
<mongey> if i burn a cd install of kubuntu?
<Shuriken> james_xxx: sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mongey> and install it?
<Shuriken> not *CONG
<Brujah> I want to build a new deb package for ubuntu. I am reading the debian-new-maintainers-guide. And I get to the point where I need to call dh_make. Which is not existing. What can I do?
<nocloud> okay,  i just installed gimp, but,  iuno where to go to launch the program
<nocloud> where did gimp get installed?
<james_xxx> Shuriken: you guys lost me on this. how do i configure all of this??
<mluser-work> is there a way to get macromedia flash player installed in kubuntu?
<sampan> nocloud, when i installed gimp it was automatically put into kmenu --> graphics
<nnn0> nocloud, try in shell$ gimp &
<nocloud> hmmm, it didn't show up for me.....
<Shuriken> james_xxx: type 'sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<mongey> antone?
<Shuriken> this is the X configutation file
<james_xxx> Shuriken: i did that... what next?
<Shuriken> there is many sections into it
<sampan> nocloud, try what nnn0 said ... call it from CLI (gimp &)  ... if that works, you can use the kmenu editor to add an entry to your kmenu for it
<Shuriken> go to section "Monitor"
<nocloud> where is the kmenu editor?
<nocloud> and yea, the trick through the console worked
<Shuriken> and add a line into this section
<mongey> if i burn a cd install of kubuntu onto a dvd ?
<linuxmonkey> Nocloud right click on the Kmenu
<nnn0> nocloud, just rightclick on the K
<Shuriken> Option "DMPS"
<nnn0> :)
<linuxmonkey> :)
<james_xxx> Shuriken: ok it already says "DPMS"
<Shuriken> nooo
<Shuriken> DPMS
<Shuriken> yes, that's it (:
<james_xxx> Shuriken: ok that is already there
<mongey> anyone?
<Shuriken> oh ?not for me
<Shuriken> strange.
<james_xxx> yeah, it is already there for me. my guess is that is not my problem with the screen savers
<Shuriken> well, i restart X...
<mongey> if i burn a cd install of kubuntu onto a dvd will it work?
<linuxmonkey> yes mongey
<linuxmonkey> its what I did
<mongey> good
<mongey> ive loads of dvds and no cds
<Shuriken> james_xxx: now i need to wait 1min...  (:
<james_xxx> Shuriken:  ok lol
<james_xxx> brb
<mongey> !install
<ubotu> Installing Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation Installing software on Ubuntu? See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingSoftware
<mongey> should i partion now?
<Shuriken> james_xxx: nothing happens ):
<Shuriken> still doesn't work.
<james_xxx> Shuriken: just as i suspected lol
<james_xxx> Shuriken: i think it is a bug in kubuntu's KDE 3.5.3 packages
<mongey> how long does the installation take
<Shuriken> james_xxx: is it possible to report it on 'malone' ?
<bachstudies> james_xxx: basically KDE have changed the way it deals with xscreensaver (something to do with wrappers) and so it is a fault with KDE. However, I've not had the problem since moving from PClinuxOS to Kubuntu 6.06
<mongey> is there problems with Linux, Windows XP and NTFS
<james_xxx> Shuriken: what is malone?
<Shuriken> mongey: what do you mean ?
<Shuriken> james_xxx: malone is a 'bug tracker report'
<james_xxx> bachyou do have KDE 3.5.3? i did not have this issue with 3.5.2
<Shuriken> but i've never use it yet
<Shuriken> and my english langage is too poor to do a correct bug report
<james_xxx> Shuriken: your english is fine
<nico8481> could anyone type my nick so i can check if konversation's notification works?
<james_xxx> nico8481: what's up
<nico8481> james_xxx: thanks :)
<Shuriken> james_xxx: lol, i'm glad to hear it (:
<james_xxx> nico8481: np
<mongey> is there problems with Linux, Windows XP and NTFS
<nico8481> james_xxx: once again maybe? :o)
<james_xxx> nico8481: no problem lol
<nico8481> ok cool, got it to do what i want :) thx
<james_xxx> well Shuriken how do i report this on malone?
<Shuriken> i think it's on launchpad
<Shuriken> wait a sec...
<james_xxx> Shuriken: ugh, maybe i should just forget about screen saves, they'll probably fix thiswhen KDE 4.0 comes out
<james_xxx> savers*
* CaBlGuY is almost there...   
<CaBlGuY> I can feel it in my bones....   :p
<phasegen> does anyone know how much difference there is between final release and the rc?
<phasegen> I tried following the upgrade from breezy to the rc of dapper, and it only grabbed one item from the cd, it's trying to grab everything else from the server...
<Shuriken> james_xxx: lauchpad is too complex for me :p, maybe you'll manage to do something with this stuff https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+package/kscreensaver
<phasegen> I have very slow dialup - a.k.a. 3days and 15 hours left to download and install
<Shuriken> i think this issue will be fix far before KDE 4 release !
<ubuntu_> i try instal Kubuntu 6.06 but this have bug :/
<james_xxx> Shuriken: i'll give it a whirl... although itmay be just well enough that Riddell saw what we were typing
<Shuriken> yes, we are lucky I guess =)
<james_xxx> Riddell: was the screen saver issue a known problem for 3.5.3?
<icheyne> does "wireless assistant" support wpa?
<icheyne> hmm. This only mentions WEP http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=21832
<icheyne> not a good sign
<icheyne> anyone know how to get it working?
<GNAM> any particular problem using synaptic in kubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> I didnt notice any
<Shuriken> GNAM: i suggest you to use Adept
<Jack_Sparrow> ANyone know how to fix a mbr ...  I know fdisk /mbr I have a boot floppy, I can get back to xp using a dual boot floppy
<tonygao> haha, katapult is real cook^.^
<ubuntu_> jets tu ktos z polski ?
<tonygao> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=33985
<tonygao> Is this new app for KDE?
<Shuriken> tonygao: no, i'm using it for several months
<mluser-work> How do I get mplayer to install with the adept_installer.. its grayed out
<james_xxx> how would i make a boot floppy to boot live CD distros?
<Shuriken> mluser-work: I suggest you to install kmplayer instead
<mluser-work> Shuriken: I do have kmplayer installed.. but would like to use mplayer as the backend
<Shuriken> james_xxx: a floppy ? don't you just need to set the boot devices in the BIOS for boot on a live CD ?
<james_xxx> Shuriken: under normal circumstances, yes
<LinuxNewbie> Hello, I am using Kubuntu 5.10 at the moment (I justinstalled it) anyway I wanna use the newer version but if I upgrade will I lose all my settings ?
<james_xxx> Shuriken: but with damn small linux, you can download files to make a floppy to assist in booting live CDs or live USB drives
<Shuriken> so, dunno... i dont' use floppys
<james_xxx> Shuriken: this would be for some older machines
<Shuriken> mluser-work: and what's the matter ? why can't you install mplayer ? is there any message error ?
<LinuxNewbie> A lot of things in Kubuntu is Case Sensitive ?
<ubuntu_> who here have kubuntu 6.06 ?
<mluser-work> Shuriken: No.. its just grayed out, I have cheked the Unsopported and Proprietary check boxes and still cant install it
<Shuriken> LinuxNewbie: First question : no. The second : yes
<CaBlGuY> LinuxNewbie:  no, if you update, u will not loose any mof your settings, files, etc..  should work fine..
<CaBlGuY> Hmmm  must b an echo i here..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<ubuntu_> :/
<LinuxNewbie> Shuriken: I am guessing the case sensitive is a security thing.
<ubuntu_> who here have kubuntu 6.06 ?
<Shuriken> ubuntu_: i am running dapper
<CaBlGuY> as am i
<ubuntu_> i have problem when i try install kubuntu
<ubuntu_> :/
<CaBlGuY> so far, I love it..
<LinuxNewbie> I wanted to get the 6.06 DVD from HTTP buts its overloaded
<Shuriken> LinuxNewbie: But in most of cases, you can choose to activate or no the case sensitive (by exemple, in konqueror)
<CaBlGuY> LinuxNewbie:  did you try all the sorce links??  thers several..
<LinuxNewbie> No no i like it :D it will stop a lot of stuff. lol
<Shuriken> what about use BitTorrent download ?
<mluser-work> Anyone know of a repository where I can get libdvdread with DVD encryption support?
<LinuxNewbie> Cabiguy: No there was only 1 and torrent was going to take hours. and I wanted to start to learn linux now.
<LinuxNewbie> I thought I would upgrade later on tommorrow or something.
<LinuxNewbie> I installed FF using Package Manager but it is an old version. How do I install new one over it ?
<Shuriken> are you running breezy ?
<CaBlGuY> LinuxNewbie:  here try this page...  http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<LinuxNewbie> I want Kubuntu.
<ubuntu_> lolz
<GazzaK> ubuntu_:  what problem?
<ubuntu_> i have but cant install :] 
<CaBlGuY> ahh then yue screwd then..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<ubuntu_> GazzaK: dont know :/ chae 70% and instal stoped > time 487:45
<ubuntu_> have*
<LinuxNewbie> I do not know what the difference between then are.
<LinuxNewbie> http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<Xaero_Vincent> yea I want to get kubuntu 6.06 too... things are really slow right now
<GazzaK> ubuntu_: checked the md5 checksum?  I have read a bit about a torrent being corrupt
<Shuriken> LinuxNewbie: difference between what ?
<ubuntu_> i instal today ubuntu 6.06 and works good now i try kubuntu 6.06 but i cant install ;(
<McScruff> how can i tell if kubuntu is using my swap partition>?#
<LinuxNewbie> Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<LinuxNewbie> Nevermind from what I hear, with Linux you need to Google a lot. lol
<Shuriken> Ubuntu : Gnome desktop. Kubuntu : KDE desktop (KDE stands for K Desktop Environnement)
<GazzaK> McScruff: how much ram do you have?
<CaBlGuY> really, honestly, there is no diff.  Just "kubuntu" is Ubuntu with the K environment, that's it..
<McScruff> GazzaK: 512
<LinuxNewbie> So that is it ?
<CaBlGuY> I'm runnin regular ubuntu and it's workin great fro me..
<LinuxNewbie> 1 uses Gnome other use KDE
<CaBlGuY> yes, LinuxNewbie that's it
<ubuntu_> i checked CD and i have 1 err :/
<LinuxNewbie> Gnome anygood ?
<CaBlGuY> I love Gnome and that's what I have installed
<GazzaK> kde looks like kde, a bit more eye candy, gmone is more plainish looking
<ubuntu_> kde beter :P
<CaBlGuY> LOL  Oh brother here we go..
<McScruff> i have gnome on desktop and kde on laptop, im split right down the middle, both are great but at diff things
<Shuriken> anyway, there is no difference between KDE and Gnome packages
* Shuriken is a former Gnome user ^^
<CaBlGuY> I'm more of a minimalist so, I'm not big on "bells and wistels"...
<GazzaK> McScruff: it will only use the swap once that 512 is used, basically
<CaBlGuY> Gnome is more basic and simpler ...
<ubuntu_> fuck ;/
<Shuriken> well, KDE can be minimalistic too (:
<ubuntu_> sry..
<McScruff> GazzaK: i just played with my partitions and remade my linux-swap, will it auto use the linux swap i just created?
<CaBlGuY> K, has all the "windowesk" type stuff.
<ubuntu_> istaler crasched ;/
<McScruff> my kde is set up to look like gnome :P
<ubuntu_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<ubuntu_>   File "/usr/bin/ubiquity", line 130, in ?
<ubuntu_>     install(sys.argv[1] )
<ubuntu_> ...
<GazzaK> I like kde, but thats my choice, I also tried gnome, but just liked kde more.  i'm a arty person, and maybe the bouncing icons won me over :)
<ubuntu_> :(
<CaBlGuY> LOL  McScruff yur silly..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<james_xxx> GazzaK: how can you make the icons bounce? lol
<McScruff> well its an upside down version , menus at bottom taskbar at top
<CaBlGuY> ubuntu. what are u installing??
<jbirdAngel> do the bouncing icons cause it to go slower?
<CaBlGuY> jbirdAngel:  not generaly..
<GazzaK> james_xxx: it is part of Kubuntu
<ubuntu_> kubuntu 6.06
<james_xxx> ok
<CaBlGuY> ubuntu_,  aghhhh   sorry, im not the expert here.. :p
<jbirdAngel> CaBlGuY: okay thanks
<GazzaK> when you open a app, the app's icon bounces - it amused me
<McScruff> GazzaK: so is there a way that i can see if kubuntu would use the new linux swap i found, or will it auto use any it finds
<CaBlGuY> jbirdAngel:  yur very welcome..  ;)
<ubuntu_> but i dont know CD have bug sor instaler ? ;/
<GazzaK> it should use any swap partitions it finds, same as a live cd will too
<james_xxx> GazzaK: i see what you mean. i was hoping there was a way to make the icons in the task bar bounce when you cursor over them, like in MacOSX
<McScruff> GazzaK: so if i install another os on this hdd i wont need another swap?
<CaBlGuY> ubuntu_ I've heard several people complain about the k instalation..   u should try Ubuntu.. :p
<ubuntu_> ValueError: invalid literal for int():
<ubuntu_> lol
<jbirdAngel> what does swap area do?
<GazzaK> McScruff: if you use a live cd on that machine, it will actually see the swap partition on the hard drive and use that :)
<ubuntu_> i have ununtu..
<CaBlGuY> at any rate, im off for abit..
<CaBlGuY> bbl peeps.
<ubuntu_> but now i wanan kubuntu ;P
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<LinuxNewbie> To upgrade Firefox do I just extract new version to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox ?
<word> !firefox
<LinuxNewbie> !firefox
<LinuxNewbie> !firefox
<word> type !firefox1.5
<GazzaK> ubuntu_: there is a way to install kde on top of gnome and then you can choose at login what desktop environment to use
<LinuxNewbie> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<McScruff> GazzaK: its not ontop, its next too :)
<GazzaK> McScruff: well thats being pedantic :p
<GazzaK> nice nick McScruff
<McScruff> ubuntu_: install kubuntu and do apt-get install gnome-desktop , then at the logon screen click session and choose either one (like gazzak said),
<McScruff> ty GazzaK
<LinuxNewbie> How do I turn off 2Windows in 1. Like XP has
<LinuxNewbie> I cannot remember the name of it
<McScruff> right click desktop
<ubuntu_> "[03:07]  <McScruff> ubuntu_: install kubuntu " i cant :P
<McScruff> LinuxNewbie: right click on desktop - desktop properties- multiple desktops
<word> McScruff: I think he's talking about something else..
<McScruff> ubuntu_: why :(
<McScruff> word: ok sorry :(
<ubuntu_> dont know some err
<james_xxx> i'm gonna ask a question once more that i have posted a few times today, just to see if anyone has a suggestion...
<ubuntu_> ValueError: invalid literal for int():
<word> McScruff: Naw just an observation because he says XP has it..lol Xp doesn't have multiple desktops
<LinuxNewbie> What does Multiple Desktops do ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Anyone here know about disabling the tap-to-click on synaptics touchpads? I've the the 'MaxTapTime 0' thing, but it still taps.
<McScruff> lets u have from 1 - manymany workscreens
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/754737 <--- there's my xorg.conf
<GazzaK> LinuxNewbie: exactly what it says :)
<McScruff> james_xxx: your question, even tho i prob cant help
<james_xxx> lol
<GazzaK> james_xxx: whats the question?
<orient2000> Did you know there is a vine Ubuntu? You can buy it in Canadian liquer store for 10c$. taste good. Maybe they could sponsor Linux and Linux sponsor them in a wise way. Anybody has any ideas for that? Only fish don't drink.
<McScruff> wtf is vine ubuntu? a wine?
<james_xxx> Well, it seems that for some people using kubuntu dapper, after having upgraded to KDE 3.5.3, their screen savers no longer work.... any idea???
<james_xxx> ideas*
<orient2000> sorry a wine 14% alcohol
<james_xxx> my screen savers are not working
<CheeseBurgerMan> james_xxx: Hmm, lemme check. I don't usually use screensavers. :P
<McScruff> james_xxx:  lemmie test mine
<GazzaK> james_xxx: i've seen similar on the forums this evening, but no definate answer yet, so I'm holding back
* Shuriken doesn't like wine :/
<Slappy> mine works
<LinuxNewbie> word: Thanks I am updating Firefox now :D
<word> LinuxNewbie: No problem.
<james_xxx> Slappy: are yoou using dapper and KDE 3.5.3?
<Shuriken> the issue james_xxx is talking about is only in KDE 3.5.3
<McScruff> james_xxx: stupid but i will ask, by default in dapper they aint turned on, did u tick the box that says start automatically?
<orient2000> My screen savers use to freeze my computer 3 weeks ago and I dah to reset few times. I did not check it up since.
<james_xxx> yeah, my screen savers worked fine with 3.5.2
<McScruff> i never use screensaver as my lappy goes to sleep 1st
<james_xxx> McScruff: yes, everything is configured to work.... but it just don't work
<McScruff> :(
<McScruff> pray for an update
<ubuntu_> http://newelski.com/~plutosek/bug.png
<ubuntu_> :(
<LinuxNewbie> Now I got to figure out how to transfer my profile over. I do not wanan have to install from the begining.
<james_xxx> McScruff: i am sure there will be an update once the bug becomes known... in fact i'm sure they know about it
<ubuntu_> meybenow somone can help..
<ubuntu_> somone have this err ?
<McScruff> i got another problem, i installed vmware workstation , but i can only run it as root, but on my other dapper install i can run it as normal user :S
<LinuxNewbie> Seems like Kubuntu comes with it all
<McScruff> LinuxNewbie: are you a linux n00b or is that just ur nick?
<LinuxNewbie> It isn't just a nick
<Slappy> heh i like Kubuntu
<Slappy> very winderz n00b friendly for me
<LinuxNewbie> I hate been a newbie but I got no choice, I have never used it before
<LinuxNewbie> Now to install WINE
<McScruff> LinuxNewbie: i will give you some linux advice that i have learnt ..  never use gentoo as its soooo foookin hard to learn from and redhat distros suck balls
<McScruff> eeeeeeeeeeeeek , he's installing wine eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek
<Slappy> lol
<Slappy> what email you all use in kde?
<Vose> hi anyone have a muinet
<LinuxNewbie> I wanna use Thunderbird
<McScruff> Slappy: thunderbird, but its nowhere near as good as gnomes evolution
<Slappy> oh and the Automatix deal is the foshizzle
<Slappy> i love arnieboy
<Slappy> lol
<McScruff> LinuxNewbie: why do you want wine
<GazzaK> pardon Slappy?
<orient2000> My system has 26.9MB on my HD and mu Kubuntu and Ubuntu is fully updated daily. If you do not have close to it and many problems you should do fuul upgrade.
<Slappy> Arnieboys automatix script
<LinuxNewbie> So I can run mIRC and few other programs I know do not have Linux parts to it
<ubuntu_> ou
<ubuntu_> ops not here
<Slappy> in the ubuntu forums
<GazzaK> what about it Slappy
<McScruff> LinuxNewbie: why mirc....
<GazzaK> got a link?
<Slappy> one sec
<LinuxNewbie> I like the how I set it up with scripts and stuff
<LinuxNewbie> that and I can see 2 channels in it
<Slappy> http://www.getautomatix.com/
<Slappy> install bamm and done
<Kadran> !vmware
<ubotu> Please check this out, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare adjusting kernel versions to your own, to get the number replace the numbers with " `uname -r" The ` is a Backtic
<McScruff> LinuxNewbie: im sure if you try konversation/kvirc or even xchat you will like what u see
<Slappy> xchat is nice
<GazzaK> Slappy: you like it?
<Slappy> xchat   or automatix
<LinuxNewbie> I am using koversation now
<LinuxNewbie> Problem is I want the "#kubuntu etc etc thign on the left side
<GazzaK> automatix
<Slappy> Oh hell yes,
<LinuxNewbie> and i wanan be able to make them small windows so I have 2 windows in it
<GazzaK> tell the developers, they love a nice bit of feedback :)
<Slappy> i am a complete noob and bamm 10 mins i got a complete box
<LinuxNewbie> lol
<Slappy> i will!
<Slappy> it is what linux needs
<Slappy> i think it should almost be a part of ubuntu
<Vose> I tyred to add the wine link to adapt and did it wrong then when I pressed update it charssed and now will not load up
<Vose> any way of reseting the adapt program I tryed the two comands that come up on the error but they did not work
<kbrooks> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a utility which helps install various codecs and applications which cannot be part of the default installation, also another utility is called EasyUbuntu, please join #automatix or #easyubuntu for more information
<kbrooks> and
<LinuxNewbie> Kubuntu is ? For Ubuntu Breezy (5.10)
<kbrooks> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> I heard easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. . http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<Vose> is those comments for me?
<saj> hi guys....whats the shortcut to change desktop?
<McScruff> LinuxNewbie: kubuntu latest = 6.06
<ubuntu_> yay have err
<ubuntu_> ;P
<McScruff> saj: do you mean switch desktops?
<Vose> so foreget about adapt?
<Kadran> saj: i like to roll the mouse wheel
<LinuxNewbie> I am using 5.10
<McScruff> LinuxNewbie: upgrade :)
<ubuntu_> i try instal 6.06 ;P
<saj> Mcscruff: yes, is there a keyboard shortcut?
<McScruff> saj: not as default, load kcontrol and change it there
<LinuxNewbie> Would if the HTTP was not overloaded
<saj> McScruff: how do i load Kcontrol?
<McScruff> sag, k menu - run command - kcontrol
<Kadran> could any one tell me what vmware used for?
<McScruff> then goto regional & accessability - keyboard shortcuts
<McScruff> Kadran: its a virtual machine to run other operating systems in
<McScruff> Kadran: so you could run windows xp inside linux for example
<Kadran> McScruff: something like win4lin?
<McScruff> Kadran: yep
<Kadran> kool
<Kadran> that's what i am searching for, linux has it all :)
<Kadran> McScruff: will 'sudo apt-get install vmware-player' install it?
<CheeseBurgerMan> So, I assume that no one has a clue about solving my touchpad problems?
<McScruff> Kadran: yes but that will only play pre-made vmware images, the workstation to build them costs money
<zero> what's up with your touchpad chease
<Kadran> so i will try to see an evaluation version then :)
<LinuxNewbie> Damn I am having problems with wine
<McScruff> Kadran: yep :), and run the install script
<McScruff> LinuxNewbie: its still crap :) i dont use it
<Kadran> thanks McScruff
<orient2000> mouse wheel rolls in my kubuntu with no problems at all.
<CheeseBurgerMan> orient2000: It's not the mouse wheel.
<Kadran> McScruff: what emulator do you recommend?
<CheeseBurgerMan> orient2000: Im trying to disable the tap-to-click on my synaptics touchpad. I've the the 'MaxTapTime 0' thing, but it still taps.
<CheeseBurgerMan> Everytime I touch the stupid thing it tries to middle click.
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/754737 <--- there's my xorg.conf
<orient2000> I have no idea how to hel you, sorry.
<McScruff> Kadran: vmware :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Alright. I'll see if I can find someone else. :)
<LinuxNewbie> What download manager is good with Linux ?
<jonathan_> Hey, can someone help me out? Heres the post http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187173
<LinuxNewbie> OMG soon I will leave Windows :D
<LinuxNewbie> Except for the colour nothign is different
<GazzaK> and it is free and legal :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> LinuxNewbie: Uh, I'd not go that far. It's different.
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> i run Xgl now
<vinboy> but it doesn't look any different
<jonathan_> Anybody look at the link?
<CheeseBurgerMan> jonathan_: No, I can't get my mouse to click on it. :\
<vinboy> how do I check if i'm running Xgl?
<jonathan_> just copy and past it in your browser
<LinuxNewbie> How can I set icons and stuff to open when you double click it. 1 link annoys me.
<MasterEvilAce> LinuxNewbie: mouse settings should have that
<CheeseBurgerMan> LinuxNewbie: Control Center > Peripherals > Mouse
<CheeseBurgerMan> jonathan_: I can't get my mouse over to your link. :|
<jonathan_> I'll just past the part I need help with
<zero> has anyone set up WPA wireless in 6.06?
<jonathan_> I'm tring to give my wife permission to install programs and nothing else, so
<McScruff> me
<McScruff> zero: i have
<jonathan_> username ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/adept_installer
<jonathan_> but it doesn't work for some reason
<CheeseBurgerMan> Sorry, I really have no idea. :(
<mikedep333> hey guys, where did you say the instructions are for kopete .12 on dapper?
<zero> mcsruff: where did you put the firmware files?  in 6.10 i put them in /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware  but that doesn't seem to exist on my 6.06 install
<McScruff> zero: what card do you have?
<LinuxNewbie> Thanks
<zero> mcscruff: oh sorry, i have a centrino lappy so i use the ipw2200 drivers and firmware as well as ieee80211 subsystem
<McScruff> zero: not sure never used that card, i only use ndiswrapper and bcm43xx
<zero> mcscruff:  dang.  so close :)
<McScruff> just make sure u have wpasupplicant
<zero> yeah i have wpa and the driver.  i just don't know where to put the firmware. thanks man
<Blake7984-> how can i manually get my nic up and running (get automatic dhcp address and such)
<Blake7984-> ifconfig eth0 up    wasnt quite enough apparently
<McScruff> Blake7984-: after that do dhclient eth0
<McScruff> that will get dhcp
<Blake7984-> ahhh yes...seems familiar now :)
<mikedep333> anyone? kopete .12 on dapper?
<McScruff> whats new in it?
<McScruff> any msn newness?
<kbrooks> bbl, bed
<LinuxNewbie> How can I make a BIN on the Desktop ?
<GazzaK> LinuxNewbie: right click on desktop
<LinuxNewbie> Yeha
<GazzaK> LinuxNewbie: click "create new" > "link to location (URL)"
<Blake7984-> hmm...anyone think they could help diagnose and fix some sudo/kdesu problems?
<LinuxNewbie> Yeah
<GazzaK> LinuxNewbie: type "Trash" in name, and "trash:/" in location (do not type the "s)
<LinuxNewbie> Thanks
<LinuxNewbie> I figured the trash:/ bit but I kept doing a FOLDER
<LinuxNewbie> lol
<GazzaK> I just did that myself not one min ago :)
<LinuxNewbie> Access denied to /home/dh/.local/share/Trash/files/Delete Me.
<LinuxNewbie> When I try to delete that folder i keep gettign and error.
<LinuxNewbie> it has winetools stuff inside it
<CheeseBurgerMan> 'sudo rm -rv "/home/dh/.local/share/Trash/files/Delete Me" '
<CheeseBurgerMan> :)
<jonathan_> Anybody know about editing sudoers?
<LinuxNewbie> rm: cannot remove `/home/dh/.local/share/Trash/files/DelMe': No such file or directory
<CheeseBurgerMan> Well, that would be becaue there's no file or directy called 'DelMe' ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> The 'Delete Me' is a folder, right?
<LinuxNewbie> Yeah
<LinuxNewbie> I tried DelMe as well because of the SPACE
<LinuxNewbie> rm: cannot remove `/home/dh/.local/share/Trash/files/DelMe': No such file or directory
<CheeseBurgerMan> Just put the directory in quotes.
<LinuxNewbie> Nevermind, It worked when I removed DelMe'
<LinuxNewbie> Sorry about that damn CTRL+C not used to not using it. lol
<LinuxNewbie> arh it worked when i just used "DELME"
<LinuxNewbie> so sudo = root. sm and -rv = ?
<LinuxNewbie> I need to learn these commands.
<CheeseBurgerMan> r = recursive  v = verbose
<CheeseBurgerMan> So it removes everything in the directory (and the directory), and tells you what it's doing.
<CheeseBurgerMan> rm is remove
<LinuxNewbie> I am going to try and install WINE from the begning now
<LinuxNewbie> Its like the windows RD command
<CheeseBurgerMan> LinuxNewbie: Dunno, I never use the Windows command-line thingy
<LinuxNewbie> How do I turn this CaSe Sensitive thign of ?
<LinuxNewbie> it is now pissing me off. lol
<LinuxNewbie> I type Dir and it says not found.
<CheeseBurgerMan> LinuxNewbie: try using 'ls'
<LinuxNewbie> But is it good ot turn it off or pgorams use it ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Turn what off?
<LinuxNewbie> Case Sensitive
<LinuxNewbie> dir = works and Dir = NOT FOUND
<CheeseBurgerMan> You can't AFAIK
<LinuxNewbie> Installing and configuraing and now I got to add LEARNING programs is going to annoy me but I will endure it.
<CheeseBurgerMan> LinuxNewbie: You gotta learn if you do anything new, but if you don't do anything new, you never have fun. :)
<GazzaK> LinuxNewbie: linux is not the same as windows :)  but please trust me, it might be a very steep learning curve, but the satisfaction is worth it
<lizardmane> What's easiest way to email an attachment with just a command line in the command shell?
<GazzaK> LinuxNewbie: I'm a windows based system admin - I have to relearn years of sys admin stuff...
<LinuxNewbie> That and no Antivirus and software firewalls.
<LinuxNewbie> I already got a Celeron. lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> LinuxNewbie: There's iptables and clamav for firewall and antivirus :P
<GazzaK> firecracker is a firewall, and avg free is availible if you really want it
<LinuxNewbie> Also my Windows XP's Registry = 90Megs its full of crap I have uninstalled.
<CheeseBurgerMan> GazzaK: Yeah, but AVG Free only has RPMs :(
<GazzaK> and source, so it can be compiled, afaik
<CheeseBurgerMan> I didn't see source when I looked. It may be on a different page, though.
<lizardmane> Send me packing; please tell what channel to join to get this question answered: What's easiest way to email an attachment with just a command line in the command shell?
<LinuxNewbie> For some reason when it comes to PC I do my best work at night, when everyone is asleep and no noise except that of a fan
<GazzaK> CheeseBurgerMan: sorry I'm wrong, it is rpms
<CheeseBurgerMan> LinuxNewbie: Because everyone's asleep? ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> GazzaK: Rats. I was hoping you were right.
<GazzaK> LinuxNewbie: i'm in the UK, it's like 3:21am now - so I'm the same...
<LinuxNewbie> I wonder what programs I can use instead of the Windows ones ?
<LinuxNewbie> Gazzak: Yeah
<CheeseBurgerMan> LinuxNewbie: For what?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I'm in the US..its only about 10:21 now. :P
<GazzaK> LinuxNewbie: there is a list on the forums
<LinuxNewbie> I got part of my programs list with me
<LinuxNewbie> Codecs including MKV, OGM, H264
<GazzaK> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=33183 - LinuxNewbie this thread
<LinuxNewbie> LogMeIn (I need I need to use WINE for this)
<mrfishhat> anyone know an irc channel/network i can get some wine/cedega help with?
<LinuxNewbie> a DVD Player
<LinuxNewbie> Media Player Classic with Real and Quicktime Alternatives.
<GazzaK> right, i am off to bed, before it gets too light!!!!
<sorush20> hi guys I can't use alsa in system setting for the hardware audio device how do I do it?
<CheeseBurgerMan> G'night, GazzaK
<LinuxNewbie> Night
<lizardmane> why is not the case that everybody has the same time?
<LinuxNewbie> How can I make Firefo default browser so when I click a link it opens it in Firefox
<LinuxNewbie> instead of Konqurer
<CheeseBurgerMan> LinuxNewbie: Somewhere in the control center...let me look.
<sorush20> what do I need to install in dapper to be able to use alsa in kubuntu?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Control Center > KDE Components > Default Applications
<Blake7984-> hmmm....in kcontrol, things work good...except the peripherals,display....theres nothing in it...it just comes up with the kcontrol intro screen on the right
<Blake7984-> i would really like to hurry up and adjust my res and monitor setup
<GazzaK> lizardmane: you are joking right?
<LinuxNewbie> Got it :D WINETools opens up. I love how I installed Kubuntu 3 times now and other Linux Distros and now I am getting the hang of it. I knew I would do it few times before I start to use it
<LinuxNewbie> I do not see Defailt Aps
<james_xxx> I just thought I would post this question again in the hopes tha there may be someone here who has a suggestion...  It seems that for some people using kubuntu dapper, after having upgraded to KDE 3.5.3, their screen savers no longer work.... any idea???
<lizardmane> GazzaK: nope.  If it's 10 for someone in US, it should be 10 all around the world and in Andromeda also.
<CheeseBurgerMan> LinuxNewbie: Just a minute, I need to restart my X server.
<LinuxNewbie> Okay. I am using Kubuntu.
<Blake7984-> any idea why kcontrol isnt letting me adjust display settings?
<GazzaK> ever heard of timezones?
<lizardmane> GazzaK: it would just mean that for some people 10 pm was daytime and for others nighttime.
<[Relic] > weird bunch of people  :)
<GazzaK> lizardmane: lol
<GazzaK> I just had to submit that to bash.org (re timezones)
<LinuxNewbie> what
<robotgeek> GazzaK: you still here?
<LinuxNewbie> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=33183
<GazzaK> have a look on www.bash.org it is funny irc snippets
<LinuxNewbie> Damn it why dotn CTRL +C work here ?
<GazzaK> robotgeek: yes!!!
<LinuxNewbie> I know GazzaK I was asking what the quote was
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: link?
<GazzaK> it needs approving
<LinuxNewbie> I am normally helping people with their Windows Problems.
<LinuxNewbie> azzaK: it would just mean that for some people 10 pm was daytime and for others nighttime.
<LinuxNewbie> lol
<robotgeek> does anyone know how to flush dns cache?
<LinuxNewbie> I am installing IE6 in WINE
<LinuxNewbie> in XP ?
<robotgeek> hmm, anyone knows how to flush the dns cache (i can ping google, but cant ping www.google.com)
<LinuxNewbie> lol
<GazzaK> but your 10pm will not be my 10pm
<james_xxx> you can install IE6 in wine?
* Blake7984- likes timezones
<GazzaK> it is quote # 655689 if and when it gets approved
<Hobbsee> ah yes
* Hobbsee hates them - 7am meetings are painful
<Blake7984-> heh, itd be just as painful if it was called 7am or 2pm...would still be the same amount of daylight outside, thus the same start of the day
<CheeseBurgerMan> LinuxNewbie: OK what was the problem?
<LinuxNewbie> How can I make Firefo default browser so when I click a link it opens it in Firefox
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, which version of KDE are you using?
<LinuxNewbie> the one that comes with Kubuntu 5.1
<CheeseBurgerMan> 3.4.2?
<LinuxNewbie> I am guessing so
<CheeseBurgerMan> Is it in KDE Components > Component Chooser (or something like that)?
<LinuxNewbie> I wanna set Firefox as my default web browser.
<Blake7984-> ok im having a serious problem here which is killing me....grub...i only have one menu.lst file, it is setup without the word "windows" even in it...but when i boot, grub shows a windows option..and more importantly, uses the wrong lines to load linux....what could be wrong
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, I know, look in Control Center > KDE Components. It should be in one of those sections.
<james_xxx> i just ran easyubuntu and got tons of errors
<LinuxNewbie> Do you mean KDE Components itself or 1 of those icons.
<CheeseBurgerMan> One of the icons.
<[Relic] > repository list?  seems I can't find mozilla only a billion firefox entries
<LinuxNewbie> I will do it thru Open With... ?
<LinuxNewbie> Seems to work :d
<CheeseBurgerMan> [Relic] : try 'sudo apt-get install mozilla'
<Hobbsee> Blake7984-: are you dual booting?
<Hobbsee> Blake7984-: which operating systems?
<[Relic] > I'll try that once the rest of the stuff is done loading  :)
<Blake7984-> i plan to dual boot, but currently on ubuntu is installed
<Blake7984-> ive laid out some empty ntfs partitions, but as i said...empty currently
<Hobbsee> Blake7984-: hmm...try sudo update-grub
<Hobbsee> where's grub installed?
<Blake7984-> i suspect that the problem is due to my fakeraid setup
<jeroenvrp2> quick question (asked many times): how do I change katapults alt+space to somethinh else?
<Blake7984-> /boot/grub
<Hobbsee> jeroenvrp2: er...in kcontrol, in the keyboard shortcuts?
<Blake7984-> and ive done update-grub...no help...makes a new menu.lst file, but thats it
<Hobbsee> Blake7984-: no, as in, on the MBR or what?
<Blake7984-> MBR yea
<jeroenvrp2> Hobbsee: mmm I  watched there
<CheeseBurgerMan> jeroenvrp2: With the katapult window selcted, press Ctrl+C, then go to GLobal Shortcuts
<Hobbsee> ah, that's it...
<Hobbsee> Blake7984-: hmmm...i'd probably install windows on it, and then reinstall grub - seeing as windows will wipe the MBR anyway
<Hobbsee> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<james_xxx> can someone give me some help with easyubuntu?
<Blake7984-> well, windows isnt even my issue right now....i just want ubuntu to boot properly
<james_xxx> i tried to download the nightly snapshot...
<Hobbsee> james_xxx: ask in #easyubuntu
<Hobbsee> Blake7984-: hmmm...i wonder how it would have borked.  i've got no idea
<james_xxx> ty hobbsee
<Blake7984-> as i said, im suspecting that fakeraid is the issue
<Blake7984-> though supposedly fakeraid should be setup and working properly (mirroring)....im wondering if perhaps its only writing to one of the hard drives, and perhaps the other hdd is the one containing an old menu.lst
<[Relic] > couldn't find packagge mozilla
<CheeseBurgerMan> [Relic] : Are you running Dapper?
<[Relic] > yep
<CheeseBurgerMan> !info mozilla
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm
<ubotu> mozilla: (The Mozilla Internet application suite - meta package), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 2:1.7.13-0ubuntu5.10 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 24 kB
<jeroenvrp2> CheeseBurgerMan: thanks
<CheeseBurgerMan> jeroenvrp2: You're welcome. :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> [Relic] : You'll have to enable uinverse/multiverse
<CheeseBurgerMan> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<[Relic] > that's what I was looking for before :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Good :)
<LinuxNewbie> uTorrent works :D
<blowgurt> hello peeps
<blowgurt> would this be the best place to get some help w/package fubarness?
<[Relic] > did  use other left cllick or I wouuld  have enabled them, coulldn't figure out why they were grey  :))
<blowgurt> for a newb?
<CheeseBurgerMan> blowgurt: I suppose so. :)
<LinuxNewbie> How can I copy files from a C:\ which is a NTFS over to Linux ? I wanna move my Firefox Profile.
<LinuxNewbie> I just do not wanna restart
<Hobbsee> !+windowsdrives
<ubotu> it has been said that windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Hobbsee> LinuxNewbie: ^
<blowgurt> cool, i've done about 1 hour of research on the web for my problem but to no avail.  i'm getting the dreaded locale error on dapper drake, which i was also getting on breezy badger
<RobNyc> Anyone here has a intel i810 card
<blowgurt> i've attempted to reinstall locales and localesconf but aptitude craps out unpacking some .debs
<RobNyc> to be exact is the 82810E CGC DC-133 crappy card
<blowgurt> Preconfiguring packages ...
<blowgurt> (Reading database ... 86255 files and directories currently installed.)
<blowgurt> Preparing to replace locales 2.3.6-10 (using .../locales_2.3.18_all.deb) ...
<blowgurt> Unpacking replacement locales ...
<blowgurt> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/locales_2.3.18_all.deb (--unpack):
<blowgurt>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Algiers', which is also in package tzdata
<blowgurt> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Hobbsee> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<blowgurt> Errors were encountered while processing:
<blowgurt>  /var/cache/apt/archives/locales_2.3.18_all.deb
<blowgurt> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<blowgurt> sorry about that.
<Hobbsee> bad blowgurt :P
<blowgurt> am i not supposed to be smacked with a fish or something now? :P
<james_xxx> *smacks blowgurt  with a big fish
* Hobbsee has no alias for silencing someone, alas...
* Hobbsee should.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<blowgurt> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15001
<james_xxx> :-D
<blowgurt> :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<RobNyc> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers.
<blowgurt> how do i go about investigating a dpkg error?
<Hobbsee> blow try sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/locales_2.3.18_all.deb
<blowgurt> thx Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> blowgurt: not a problem  - that worked?
* Hobbsee wasnt sure if she got the right syntax
<blowgurt> it sure did!
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<blowgurt> is there a way for me to look at the aptitude log to see what started this mess?
<blowgurt> i love that you were able to solve my issue so quickly but i'd like it even more if i could do it on my own and understand what caused it in the first place.
<Hobbsee> blowgurt: hmmm....i thought the mess was already described in the pastebin.  are you using unofficial repos at all?
<Hobbsee> blowgurt: ah okay
<Hobbsee> blowgurt: it was this bit - it refused to overwrite a file, saying it was in another package
<Hobbsee> [12:59]  <blowgurt> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/locales_2.3.18_all.deb (--unpack):
<Hobbsee> [12:59]  <blowgurt> trying to overwrite `/usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Algiers', which is also in package tzdata
<LinuxNewbie> Can I transfer files from my C:\ to Linux? I want my Firefox Profile here
<Hobbsee> blowgurt: and dpkg has a force-overwrite command - you find it in dpkg -h
<Hobbsee> !tell LinuxNewbie about mount
<LinuxNewbie> I already mounted them
<Hobbsee> LinuxNewbie: so you're asking if it's possible, not how you do it?
<blowgurt> LinuxNewbie: you should be able to just copy it.
<blowgurt> cp <file from ntfs> <where you want it to go>
<LinuxNewbie> Where is the Linux Firefox progile located
<Hobbsee> blowgurt: with the force overwrite, you just use sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /path/to/deb/file/you/want/to/install
<Hobbsee> LinuxNewbie: ~/.mozilla
<blowgurt> Hobbsee: i see now.  it makes perfect sense now that you've pulled it all together for me.  i had started to try to force it but was a bit timid.
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> you shouldnt have to
<blowgurt> my box is making the transition from fun workstation to moonlighting development box
<Hobbsee> hehe fu!
<LinuxNewbie> I need to reinstall all the extensions
<Hobbsee> hehe fun!
<blowgurt> lol!
<LinuxNewbie> I also get a security error
* Hobbsee cant spell today
<Hobbsee> LinuxNewbie: is that for the kubuntu wiki, by any chance?
<blowgurt> LinuxNewbie: do you have the permissions to copy the file.  does the copied file have the appropriate permissions?
<LinuxNewbie> I copied the file, and replaced it with my Profile one. I get the Alert when I open up Firefox.
<sorush20> hi guys can't use amarok 1.4 with xine and alsa I keep getting this error message xine engine could not initialize audio driver
<Hobbsee> sorush20: i think there's a bug on malone about this - check if they have a solution there
<blowgurt> can firefox process access the file?
<sorush20> where is that do you know?
<crimsun> sorush20: and with ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/KDE*start*.wav'' ?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: when'd you sneak in?  :)
<sorush20> crimsun: you are the best and the sexyest..
<crimsun> (on a pony just a few seconds ago)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee grabs the pony, and rides away
<crimsun> agh! dangit
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ubuntu> dumb question, but how do I start the install on kubuntu? I hit enter on start/install and it just loaded up as a live disc
<sorush20> aplay what ?
<Hobbsee> sorush20: a file.
<sorush20> crimsun: please don't leave me in the sun
<crimsun> sorush20: the command in quotes verbatim
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubuntu: There should be an 'install' icon when you boot into the live disc, click on that.
<noiesmo> ubuntu, ues arrow keys to highlight install desktop or install server from memory
<sorush20> I did that but nothing happed
<Hobbsee> ubuntu: er...is there an icon on the desktop to say "install' or something?
* Hobbsee hasnt seen it in action yet :P
<crimsun> sorush20: did it hang?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hobbsee: Me neither. :P
<ubuntu> thanks, but it didnt show up this time
<sorush20>  aplay /usr/share/sounds/KDE*start*.wav
<sorush20> /usr/share/sounds/KDE*start*.wav: No such file or directory
<crimsun> hmm
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee: yeah, us old schoolers don't play much with new toys. :p
<sorush20> crimsun: no it did not
<Hobbsee> sorush20: use aplay /usr/share/sounds/KDE_Startup.wav
<Hobbsee> crimsun: it's case sensitive:P
<crimsun> ah
<sorush20> no it worked..
<LinuxNewbie> That is fixed :D
<blowgurt> cool!
<crimsun> d'oh, it's in kcontrol
<crimsun> sorush20: so sound's audible, correct?
<sorush20> yes correct.. where is the page that talks about it and the bug/
<henrique> hi, any can teach me how to install firefox
<Hobbsee> henrique: sudo apt-get install firefox
<sorush20> !firefox
<mrfishhat> sudo apt-get install firefox
<henrique> i already tried
<CheeseBurgerMan> ubotu: tell henrique about sources
<Hobbsee> henrique: and got?
<blowgurt> use to post the result http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<mrfishhat> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<henrique> it returns the packets are not here
<henrique> or obsolete
<mrfishhat> and mulitverse and universe are enabled?
<RobNyc> http://www.redhat.com/archives/rhl-beta-list/2006-January/msg01282.html
<henrique> im newbie and dont know
<Hobbsee> firefox is in main...it shouldnt be in uni or multiverse...
<sorush20> crimsun: what do I do
<LinuxNewbie> Where does Firefox keep the SearchPlugins ?
<crimsun> sorush20: how do your symptoms compare with bug 34052?
<sorush20> in the kubuntu bug directory or amarok or xine or alsa?
<crimsun> sorush20: it's definitely not alsa if aplay works
<crimsun> sorush20: are you running the latest kubuntu.org packages of kde and amarok?
<sorush20> here is my source list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15003
<sorush20> crimsun:
<LinuxNewbie> How can i go intot he USR/LIB Directoy in Konsole ?
<LinuxNewbie> nevermind
<CheeseBurgerMan> sorush20: have you installed libxine-extracodecs?
<crimsun> sorush20: $work is having problems routing there; please use a different pastebin
<Bilford> www.pastebin.com
<LinuxNewbie> What is the Copy command ?
<sorush20> http://pastebin.com/754895
<sorush20> using what input device LinuxNewbie
<sorush20> mouse or keyboard
<LinuxNewbie> KOnsole
<LinuxNewbie> I need to copy it in root.
<CheeseBurgerMan> LinuxNewbie: Not sure about keyboard...I just select what I want, right click, and press 'copy'
<mrfishhat> ctrl-c works for me
<LeeJunFan> is there any known issues page/info for the kde 3.5.3 packages so I can decide if I want to upgrade?
<blowgurt> cp
<DaSkreech> Whats up with Ktorrent??
<linux_galore> hmm
<LinuxNewbie> its CP
<linux_galore> DaSkreech: nothing, theres a new version out too
<DaSkreech> linux_galore: 1.2?
<linux_galore> KTorrent: 2.0beta2
<DaSkreech> Does it suck less?
<linux_galore> way less has DHT support
<LinuxNewbie> I use uTorrent :D
<DaSkreech> How  do I get it?
<linux_galore> DaSkreech: let me get the link
<LinuxNewbie> I changed /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/searchplugins to my ones and they are still the default ones in Firefox.
<linux_galore> http://ktorrent.pwsp.net/
<Bilford> yours are in
<linux_galore> LinuxNewbie: wrong directory
<Bilford> a . directory in home
<Bilford> go to Home and Show HIdden Files
<linux_galore> LinuxNewbie: every user has his own firefox config directory in his home directory  ~/./mozilla/firefox/
<Bilford> but the pre-installed  FF plugins have to be deleted where you were before
<DaSkreech> no 6.10 deb?
<Bilford> if you want to get rid of them
<crimsun> sorush20: looks ok. Got a backtrace?
<linux_galore> LinuxNewbie: just remove the ~/./mozilla/firefox/plugins   directory
<LinuxNewbie> .../home/dh/.mozilla/
<LinuxNewbie> You mean that
<LinuxNewbie> That goes into my profile not search plufins
<Bilford> ...
<linux_galore> LinuxNewbie:  ~/  is the same as /home/user_name/   its s shortcut
<Bilford> it's in your profile
<linux_galore> a*
<Bilford> why do you stop
<LinuxNewbie> Says not found
<linux_galore> LinuxNewbie:   cd ~/.mozilla/firefox  then do a ls
<linux_galore> ls plugin* ~/.mozila/firefox/:
<linux_galore> ls: plugin*: No such file or directory
<linux_galore> ls: /home/logan1/.mozila/firefox/: No such file or directory
<Bilford> Just look    in   the   folder
<linux_galore> grr
<Bilford> Look around
<linux_galore> ls plugin* ~/.mozilla/firefox/:
<linux_galore> ls: plugin*: No such file or directory
<linux_galore> /home/logan1/.mozilla/firefox/:
<linux_galore> il2epioq.default
<linux_galore> pluginreg.dat
<linux_galore> plugins
<Bilford> its not hard
<linux_galore> profiles.ini
<linux_galore> rqnfbkfk.default
<linux_galore> bugger didnt thing it would be that long
<linux_galore> think*
<LinuxNewbie> all I see are 3 stuff. my profile. pluginreg and profiles.ini
<linux_galore> LinuxNewbie: then you havent installed any plugins your just using the defaults
<LinuxNewbie> I am trying to copy mine from Windows
<linux_galore> LinuxNewbie: wont work
<Bilford> did you even look in that folder
<linux_galore> LinuxNewbie: thats why there are windows and Linux versions
<linux_galore> LinuxNewbie: lesson 1, Linux is not windows
<Bilford> Add a Search Plugin the normal way first
<LinuxNewbie> I guess I got to open and then copy the text file or somethign
<linux_galore> LinuxNewbie: no the plugins wont "ever" work there Windows "only" you need the linux version
<LinuxNewbie> they are just normal text ones
<linux_galore> LinuxNewbie: windows is not cross platform, its very restrictive, welcome to the real world
<LinuxNewbie> What about my COOKIES ?
<LinuxNewbie> and Bookmarks ?
<Bilford> Bookmarks can be exported
<Bilford> easily
<linux_galore> LinuxNewbie: bookmarks are in xml or markup there in the same class as webpages
<LinuxNewbie> so I can copy them over ?
<Bilford> you can export yoru bookmarks as a html file
<word> is there an easy way to downgrade a package?
<linux_galore> yes
<Bilford> then import it
<Bilford> why am I even talking
<Bilford> this is too easy
<LinuxNewbie> For you maybe
<rubens_> seis toa ai
<linux_galore> LinuxNewbie: go into the bookamrk editor and save the bookmarks, then boot up in Linux and copy the file across then open the bookmark editor and import the file
<word> !downgrade
<ubotu> downgrade is, like, totally, downgrading packages is not defined in the deb package management system.
<LinuxNewbie> Bookmarks done :D
<LinuxNewbie> cookies and my userchromee and userfrefs left
<linux_galore> LinuxNewbie: firefox settings are saved in xml files so there portable
<linux_galore> LinuxNewbie: dont confuse "settings" with "plugins" or "extensions" or even "themes"
<LinuxNewbie> I got to move over the extensiosn afterwards.. ?
<linux_galore> LinuxNewbie: just install them with the extensions tool some extensions have windows and Linux versions
<LinuxNewbie> Problem isnt installing them problem is the settings for them
<linux_galore> LinuxNewbie: there are firefox extensions for Linux that dont exists for windows and vice versa
<LinuxNewbie> Most extensions settings are stored in the PFES.JS right ?
<[Relic] > best java install?
<robotgeek> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<damian_> ??
<treakath> how can I set up usb speakers under kubuntu (breezy)
<damian_> [Relic] : wait one moment
<treakath> ?
<damian_> [Relic] :  sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<damian_> [Relic] : and echo 3 | sudo update-alternatives --config java
<mianiak> is the install really quick or did i just boot up in live
<LinuxNewbie> Damn the SearchPLugins the default ones where in the OPT/Firefox folder as well. lol
<LinuxNewbie> Hey CheesBurgerman
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hey
<LinuxNewbie> I am slowly configuring my Kubuntu :D i need to upgrade it thought. I am just scared it wll fuck up what I did
<rubens_> seis toa ai
<[Relic] > there is no sun-java5-bin listed :(
<Hawkwind> [Relic] : It's in multiverse.  I just downloaded it about 2 minutes ago
<[Relic] > just multiverse or something else?
<Hawkwind> -bin is in multiverse.  That's where mine came from
<[Relic] > what is the repository line?
<[Relic] > got every one I found enabled so far
<kyle_> has anyone have trouble upgrading?
<CaBlGuY> anyone awake??
<kyle_> dont seem like it
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<CaBlGuY> know anything about openGL?
<kyle_> no have not gotten into that
<hastesaver> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<CaBlGuY> ok, mine just isn't acting right..  I think I need to enable it or somethin...
<hastesaver> [Relic] , what repo are you looking for?
<hastesaver> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<pussfeller> why are my usb drives gone after the upgrade??
<[Relic] > hastesaver,  wish I knew which one  :)
<CaBlGuY> !nvidia glx
<ubotu> CaBlGuY: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<hastesaver> [Relic] , so what do you want to install?
<[Relic] > java
<hastesaver> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<pussfeller> !usb
<ubotu> pussfeller: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<pussfeller> !hotplug
<ubotu> pussfeller: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<hastesaver> [Relic] , does that page answer your question? (It should! :)
<pussfeller> i wonder if they work in gnome
<[Relic] > it says it should be in some multiverse, but I got everything I can figure out how to multiverse and I don't see the sun-java pack
<cius> cool, just changed over to kde for the first time
<robotgeek> !adept
<ubotu> adept is, like, a package manager for Kubuntu. A howto is provided here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<robotgeek> [Relic] : look at that, it should tell you how to add extra repositories in adept
<[Relic] > the failure to autsave explains it I bet
<cius> is there a way to set the background on the clock transparent?
<[Relic] > the complete failure to ask if you want to save changes before updating is annoying
<IGD> i just switched to 1400X900 resolution, accept i now have what seems to be 4 screens of a lower resolution on my screen, anyone experiance this problem?
<[Relic] > see there it is, even though he ain't paid can we fire the guy who didn't put the check for save when editing the repository list?
<robotgeek> [Relic] : file a bug
<[Relic] > :)
<Bilford> why are my OpenGL screensavers jerky and low frame rate
<Bilford> but in the Preview box, they run fine
<mal_> tsup gent
<mal_> s
<Bilford> what
<Bilford> type  tsup gents   ?
<hastesaver> [Relic] , what's the problem exactly? If you click save, it saves.
<mal_> how do I set up Konsole so that typing "x" = "/home/user/x"
<IGD> besides in display settings is there another place i need to set my resolution to run widescreen?
<CaBlGuY> anyone know if Geforce FX 5500 card required the glx-legacy drivers or not??
<cius> CaB1GuY, I wouldn't think so, my FX 5900 didn't
<hastesaver> [Relic] , have you got multiverse added yet?
<[Relic] > hastesaver,  if you click fetch it don't save
<[Relic] > or give any warning that it didn't, or as it should block fetch till you close or save
<hastesaver> [Relic] , fetch? This is in some app? I thought you were editing the file by hand, sorry :)
<[Relic] > adept  :)
<[Relic] > like looking through a list of things to figure out what to install
<LinuxNewbie> How can you open Firefox Profile Manager ?
<[Relic] > open firefox and manage profiles?
<[Relic] > seems to be stuck on preparing java
<robotgeek> [Relic] : click on details and accept agreement
<[Relic] > how?  can't seem to OK it
<robotgeek> [Relic] : are you installing via terminal/adept?
<[Relic] > adept
<adamant1988> is it true that mark shuttleworth uses kubuntu over ubuntu? I read that in an article somewhere, but I haven't been able to find it =(
<[Relic] > do I just kill it and install from terminal?
<LinuxNewbie> What is the EXTENSION for Shells ?
<hastesaver> [Relic] , is it currently frozen now? can't you just click stop, or close, or something?
<Bilford> adamant1988, http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/blog/2006/05/taking_a_linuslike_attitude_to.html
<hastesaver> LinuxNewbie, linux doesn't care about file extensions. You can name the file whatever you want
<[Relic] > can't figure out how to click for ok
<Bilford> "Those who like Gnome because they switched to Ubuntu should consider that Mark Shuttleworth uses Kubuntu as his personal desktop, as I understand!"
<Bilford> that doesnt mean it's true though
<Bilford> http://shahamit.blogspot.com/2005/11/ubuntu-founder-now-uses-kubuntu.html
<Bilford> I guess it is true
<ubuntu> jest ktos z polski ?:)
<Bilford> and finally;  http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-commitment.php
<Bilford> " Ubuntu founder Mark Shuttleworth announced that he was now using Kubuntu on his desktop machine"
<LinuxNewbie> lol
<hastesaver> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<plutosek> 0_o
<plutosek> thx ;)
<adamant1988> lol thank you bilford :)
<Bilford> I think Linus Torvalds uses it too
<adamant1988> seriously? I wouldn't picture torvalds using ubuntu or any of it's forks...
<hastesaver> adamant1988, he uses KDE, I think (not kubuntu?)
<adamant1988> But I'm not going to argue, you're more in the know.
<Bilford> KDE for sure
<adamant1988> yeah I would think he'd use KDE after his comments about gnome
<adamant1988> I really like enlightenment myself...
<adamant1988> I'm sure that when e17 is no longer beta ware I'll use it... it's an incredible experience.
* Hawkwind Uses E17 exclusively
<Hawkwind> I just compiled it from CVS on Kubuntu about 30 minutes ago
<adamant1988> isn't it amazing?
<Hawkwind> Yep.  I've been using it for almost a year now so I've seen the evolution
<adamant1988> I wish I was able to understand the mechanics of installing it
<adamant1988> I'm lucky to be able to install a program from source, I'd break something trying to install a GUI
<Hawkwind> Use one of the install scripts.  It does it all for you
<[Relic] > all that work and java doesn't work with mozilla  :)
<hastesaver> [Relic] , there's more on that page, to get Java working with your browser
<Hawkwind> adamant1988: From my forum:  http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=520.0
<Hawkwind> [Relic] : Strange.  It works for me as I just installed it
<Hawkwind> adamant1988: Took about an hour to do everything
<adamant1988> Yeah, I'm new though hawkind, I haven't even found a distro to call home yet =(
<Hawkwind> adamant1988: I've used Mandriva for 4+ years and just installed Kubuntu for the first time yesterday
<Hawkwind> So the apt-get stuff is all pretty new to me basically
<Hawkwind> I run one of the biggest 3rd party rpm repos for Mandriva.  Will soon have deb stuff on it if all goes well
<adamant1988> yeah, I favor the from source installations... I'm a beta tester type and most of the programs I'll want to install won't be found in a repo.
<adamant1988> installing drivers or other packages that are in the repos is fine by me, but a lot of what I want won't be there
<Bilford> I think Torvalds is using FC5
<Hawkwind> adamant1988: Well if you need help with E17, let me know or join #E if I'm not around.  Those guys there are superb
<adamant1988> I know they are, I go there some.
<LinuxNewbie> how can I totally remove all the firefox stuff ?
<hastesaver> LinuxNewbie, why?
<adamant1988> I'm sure I want enlightenment, but I can't find my home distro, I really need some help sorting that out.
<LinuxNewbie> I somehow f'ed up.
<LinuxNewbie> it remembers my profile but i cannot change anythign on it
<Hawkwind> adamant1988: Try many and see what's best to you and what feels most comfortable
<hastesaver> LinuxNewbie, you mean, you can't use your profile, although it exists?
<adamant1988> Yeah, recently elive has made me feel more at home than anything, but it's not stable enough for me
<adamant1988> I was using debian sarge for a while, ran elive and fell inlove with enlightenment.  I'm still distro shopping for something that suits my needs.
<Hawkwind> I have really gotten to like Kubuntu over the past couple of days.  I seriously foresee myself changing my main distro from Mandriva to Kubuntu
<adamant1988> I am hoping that kubuntu will supply me with a user friendly experience.
<LinuxNewbie> I can use the profile, I just cannot edit it.
<adamant1988> My main needs are just being able to play web games, install programs, and listen to my music.
<hastesaver> LinuxNewbie, you see your bookmarks, but you can'
<LinuxNewbie> Also how do you unmouth a HDD ?
<hastesaver> linux_galore, but you can't add new bookmarks?
<LinuxNewbie> I can see the bookmarks and the extensions which I copied from my C:\ NTFS drive but its f'ed now.
<hastesaver> LinuxNewbie, was this profile ever working on Linux in the first place?
<LinuxNewbie> not really
<LinuxNewbie> I just started to use Kubuntu
<LinuxNewbie> at the begining it didnt even work probbaly i messed around with it
<LinuxNewbie> Now when I click Firefox instead ofthe fox logo it has a X
<hastesaver> LinuxNewbie, if you just copied it over from your windows partition, the profile probably has hardcoded links to the windows directory. And it doesn't let you edit the files mounted on the ntfs system
<LinuxNewbie> I should of just copied over the bookmarks, cookies, prefs and userchrome
<adamant1988> hawk if you don't mind I'll probably sign up on your forums :)
<Hawkwind> adamant1988: I don't mind at all.  Feel free :)
<adamant1988> I'm going to lay down now... it's 1 am... g'night all.
<Hawkwind> adamant1988: Another good set of new forums that are growing, http://tuxforums.org
<Hawkwind> adamant1988: Night, sleep well
<_ole> G'day all, from Queensland Australia, I need help, boy do I need help, so HELP!
<Hawkwind> _ole: Just ask your question
<Hawkwind> We are far from mind readers, though I do have espN
<Bilford> Im a mind reader
<Bilford> he wants to know why his screen resolution cant change
<_ole> yes, sorry, I have been using Ubuntu for about 9 mths, installed Kubuntu separately, all working well, but now I would like to upgrade to Dapper Drake
<[Relic] > maybe I just need to install the other java package
<Hawkwind> Bilford: Close :P
<_ole> but I don't understand the explanations on how t o do so
<Bilford> :/
<jeffry> Hi
<Bilford> tj9991, how's that storage problem coming, Champ
<jeffry> Can somebody tell me where to download the last version of the automatix?
<_ole> so, how do I upgrade from Hoary Hedgehog to Kubuntu Dapper Drake?
<LinuxNewbie> How do you umount a HDD ?
<jeffry> for the last release of kubuntu?
<cius> I just got the xserver-xorg-dev package through Adept but I have a configure script still telling me it can't find them, do I need to edit a path to include /usr/include/xorg?
<Hawkwind> LinuxNewbie: mount /dev/hdx /some/mount/point
<LinuxNewbie> I said unmount
<Hawkwind> LinuxNewbie: Replace hdx with something like hda1 or whatever.  And make sure that /some/mount/point is an actual directory
<Hawkwind> LinuxNewbie: Ohhhh, umount /some/mount/point
<LinuxNewbie> I can right click and do it. lol
<Bilford> _ole, can you do a fresh install instead
<LinuxNewbie> Now to fix my Firefox problem.
<dr_willis> Egads - dont use AUtomatix. :) please
<_ole> hi Bilford, don't know, what will happen to my data in that case?
<Bilford> youd lose it
<Hawkwind> _ole: Is your /home on a seperate partition ?
<Hawkwind> _ole: If it is, you can save that info and then format everything else
<_ole> 1 Linux partition
<Hawkwind> _ole: That way you don't lose your app config settings, or you won't lose most of them
<Hawkwind> _ole: Then you'll lose your info as Bilford stated :/
<Hawkwind> Learn to partition a drive and use put /home and / on seperate partitions
<dr_willis> or seperate hard drives. :P
<_ole> so if I carefully made sure I had backup of everygthing and then installed the new version from scratch, is that what you are suggesting?
<Hawkwind> dr_willis: Yeah, that works too :)
<Hawkwind> _ole: You could do that, as long as you don't format the backups
<Hawkwind> Heh
<Hawkwind> _ole: Then you can copy over stuff you need
<Bilford> should he upgrade from Hoary to Dapper?
<_ole> so, you suggest that I reformat the Linux partition and install Dapper from scratch (after I have burned my data to CD)
<dr_willis> i advice a clean reinstall.
<dr_willis> advise even
<dr_willis> :P
<Hawkwind> _ole: Yes
<Hawkwind> I'm totally new to Ubuntu, but have used Mandriva for 4+ years and that's what we always suggest is to do a fresh install.  It's just cleaner and smoother that way
<_ole> ok, is this because I never upgraded from Hoary to Breezy?
<Bilford> even from Breezy to Dapper, fresh install is always best
<Bilford> imo
<[Relic] > now Ithink I am down to mass file transfers from drive to drive  :)
<_ole> what? so every 6 mths new version, reinstall everything? Oh, not convenient
<Bilford> no, you can upgrade
<[Relic] > more convenient than running windows and reinstalling the same version every month  :)
<_ole> yeah, but you just suggested that it was best to reinstall
<LinuxNewbie> root@DESKTOP:/opt/firefox# firefox /profilemanager
<LinuxNewbie> You should really not run firefox through sudo WITHOUT the -H option.
<LinuxNewbie> Anyway, I'll do as if you did use the -H option.
<LinuxNewbie> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<LinuxNewbie> Xlib: No protocol specified
<LinuxNewbie> lol
<LinuxNewbie> Sounds like a nice friend. lol
<cius> where would activate focus follows mouse or sloppy focus?
<_ole> so true, who wants Windoze anyway?
<Bilford> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186058&highlight=upgrade+hoary+dapper
<Bilford> "If you go from Hoary to Dapper via dist-upgrade, you will end up with a broken system. Do a clean install (from the disk.) Don't forget to back up you data before you do any upgrade."
<Bilford> So, it looks like youd have to first upgrade to Breezy, then upgrade again to Dapper
<vinboy> Bilford: is it possible to get a list of currenly installed packages and install them back after the clean install?
<Bilford> idk
<_ole> ok, thanks all, be seeing you around
<[Relic] > cp -r * /puteverythinghere   ?  will that get everything in the subdirs?
<[Relic] > need to make sure it copys everything including subdir/subdir
<Bilford> vinboy, you can run Adept, and only have it show installed packages.  I dont know if thats what you mean though
<LinuxNewbie> I think that was a good mess around :D I am going to format the partition and install new Kubuntu
<Bilford> theres probably a console command that prints out a list
<_ole> quit
<hastesaver> [Relic] , it will, but it won't go into the hidden files/directories (starting with a .)
<hastesaver> [Relic] , better to do "cp -R directory1 /path/to/direcotory2" from a level up
<vinboy> Bilford: thanks
<[Relic] > do I want -a?
<[Relic] > xfering my old home/relic to my new home/relic
<hastesaver> [Relic] , I've never used -a, but it looks nice. Try it :)
<[Relic] > probably be able to take a nap now while this xfers :)
<Steven_M> does the final dapper have a text installer as well as a gui one?
<hastesaver> Steven_M, different CDs.
<Steven_M> oh ok
<Steven_M> thanks
<[Relic] > or maybe start it again and figure out why it didn't go in the correct place first
<cius> is it possible to rearrange the order of the items on the panel?
<Lynoure> cius: sure it is
<Lynoure> cius: right-click, choose Move and move.
<cius> when i right click the app icons and the kmenu and such I get an option to move, but not when I right click the trash bin or clock
<Lynoure> cius:oh, those are a different thing
<Lynoure> cius: iirc, you can delete the clokc and make a new one elsewhere
<Lynoure> not sure about trashbin
<cius> would it be the same with the other things, pager, trash, systray?
<cius> oh ok
<Lynoure> systray moves normally, once you find the right place to click on
<Lynoure> hmm, actually, clock and trash, too
<Lynoure> im for the tiny arrow
<cius> :-) so I'm just not clicking in the right place
<Lynoure> s/im/aim
<Lynoure> but I have to get away from the computer for a bit, back in 15min or so
<cius> thank
<cius> thanks* for the help
<lasindi> Is anyone else still having the problem where if you try to configure Samba sharing in "Administrator mode," all the buttons are grayed out?
<PPower> kdesu kcontrol
<lasindi> PPower: what does that do?
<lasindi> Just run it as root?
<Bilford> tj9991, when are you installing Kubuntu
<PPower> lasindi: it runs kcontrol as root. I find the admin mode buttons sometimes break
<lasindi> PPower: this bug has been in there since at least Breezy; are developers aware of this bug?
<Bilford> do this
<Bilford> go to System SEttings
<Bilford> or wherever the menu editor is
<Bilford> and add  Settings
<Bilford> you get the whole KControl right there in the STart Menu
<lasindi> Okay, I'll try that soon when I get my Kubuntu machine up
<osh_> So, standard upgrade procedure works? Replace breezy with dapper in sources.list and apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade?
<hastesaver> !upgrade
<ubotu> upgrade is, like, Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note command line: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the bleeding edge.
<hastesaver> osh_, in short, yes
<hastesaver> osh_, but take care about your extra (non-official) repos
<Bilford> tj9991, when are you installing Kubuntu
<osh_> hastesaver: Thanks. Hopefulle nogign big will break. ;-)
<Bilford> do most people use Icon view?
<Bilford> or Treeview
<_rince_> mrgn
<hastesaver> Bilford, I use ls :)
<Bilford> you dont like graphical user interfaces?
<cfraz89> hi
<PPower> cfraz89: hi again. its working like a breeze now
<cfraz89> hi PPower, cool!
<cfraz89> what was wrong?
<PPower> cfraz89: it turned out the nvidia run and the ubuntu script changed the pciid as well as the driver. setting it manually fixed it.
<cfraz89> oh ok
<cfraz89> thats interesting
<cfraz89> did you work out where that radeon config came from?
<PPower> its a known problem. i made a bug report and put a howto up on ubuntu forums. one person said it was helpful. no idea how radeon came about
<cfraz89> lol ok
<cfraz89> can i see the howto?
<PPower> www.ubuntuforums.org. its in the howto section
<cfraz89> thanks
<cfraz89> glad its fixed
<PPower> (i actually sent a bug report to nvidia. oops)
<cfraz89> lol, it was ubuntu problem though?
<PPower> yeah. i dont know why the nvidia one went bad though
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> did you see the post by tseliot?
<PPower> yeah
<PPower> doesnt the run installer use that
<cfraz89> i think so
<cfraz89> i dont know why ubuntu bundles its own tool
<hastesaver> Bilford, I'm more comfortable with the cli, that's all. It's the only thing that's consistent across fvwm, gnome, kde and ratpoison :)
<PPower> cfraz89: to help n00bs. hopefully my bug report on launchpad will fix it
<cfraz89> yeah
<cfraz89> PPower: nvidia-settings conflicts with nvidia-glx because the nvidia-settings package is for the legacy drivers
<cfraz89> it is bundled with the new ones
<PPower> what i really like about linux is that you can install millions of packages and only use a couple of hundred mb of space
<cfraz89> yeah
<PPower> cfraz89: right you are. found it in /usr/bin
<cfraz89> cool
<cfraz89> its usefule
<PPower> whoops just compiled a windows app instead of a linux one
<cfraz89> lol
<PPower> or is supertux-sharp windows only?
<cfraz89> supertux-sharp?
<cfraz89> what is sharp for?
<PPower> this new editor for supertux. written in mono csharp
<cfraz89> cool
<cfraz89> how is supertux coming along?
<cfraz89> i liked 0.1.2
<cfraz89> and i cant wait until you can bellyslide and hover
<cfraz89> the sketches are so cute
<PPower> pretty good actually. world 2 is pretty much broken but world one is now 50x better
<PPower> and they got rid of the editor
<cfraz89> cool
<cfraz89> ill check it out
<cfraz89> my friends are addicted to it too
<PPower> the music is better now
<cfraz89> cool
<cfraz89> PPower: what version is that?
<PPower> 0.2-svn
<cfraz89> ah ok
<hastesaver> the music was already awesome, I thought
<cfraz89> lol yeah i liked it
<PPower> yeah. they made it better. along with the graphics
<hastesaver> When will a new version of Supertux hit the repos? I just finished playing it yesterday :)
<PPower> could be a long time. world 2 is mostly broken and so is the movie
<PPower> there are a few playable levels in world 2 but dont try nolocks castle
<cfraz89> does it crash?
<PPower> no. does throw out a lot of errors but no crash.
<PPower> it was complaining about the squirrel vm in the movie
<cfraz89> oh
<PPower> you should get a svn build (opengl needed)
<cfraz89> i will
<PPower> NOO! i broke it. i am stuck in a little hole that you cant get out
<_tom> ok so
<ubuntu> hi gyus
<nico8481> re
<ubuntu> i can't access my hard-drive .. can anyone help?
<ubuntu> i am in live kubuntu
<vinboy> anyone insteall Steam using Wine?
<ubuntu> "return code from mount was 32" .. mount failure
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubuntu, what did you use to mount the hdds?
<Kamping_Kaiser> vinboy, i did, but ages ago
<vinboy> nice nickname
<vinboy> ok Kamping_Kaiser , i think this is problem with the new wine :D
<ubuntu> Kamping .. they are just ext2 .. created a few months ago with a xubuntu install
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubuntu, should be able to 'mount /dev/hdx /mnt/'
<ubuntu> they worked fine until I turned it off one too many times without shutting down correctly
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah
<Kamping_Kaiser> fsk
<_tom> kubuntu is stupid
<_tom> 'update adept to dapper'
<_tom> ok i replaced breezy with dapper in adept, all over the distribution
<_tom> there are no no instances of breezy
<_tom> and yet it still says no updates after i fetch updates
<_tom> no upgrades*
<ubuntu> hey .. c'mon guys ... i was previously used to used 'toram' installs :(
<_tom> it seems to ''forgot'
<ubuntu> EXT2-fs: sda1: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (4).
<uwo> does anyone know any ftp server with QT GUI?
<ubuntu> Kamping .. the standard mount command does not work
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubuntu, sounds like you need to fsk your drive
<ubuntu> Kamping .. do you think there is any chance i can get off some data?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubuntu, probably.. after you do a file system check
<ubuntu> oh .. is that fsk .. let me google it
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubuntu, open a a terminal and type "man fsck"
<ubuntu> Kamping .. thanks ..err so many options .. care to share the short-cut command?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubuntu, if yuour *sure* its  ext2 type 'fsck.ext2 /dev/xxx'
<ubuntu> ok here goes
<ubuntu> in fact how can i check the filesystem type?
<ubuntu> no i am sure it is ext2
<ubuntu> here goes
<PPower> i think i found a security flaw in SAMBA or is this by design: i can access the C$ share
<aseigo> ubuntu: df -T
<UzzaDead> evening all, might someone know off the top of their head the command to list pcmcia cards in my system currently?
<crazy_penguin> goo day to all!
<ubuntu> Kamping_Kaiser ... hey thanks .. that was easy .. took about 0.0002 seconds and all is good !?
<cfraz89> PPower: i think it depends how network is set up
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubuntu, try mounting it again
<PPower> cfraz89: it require authentication but i can get in! this is a huge security flaw!
<ubuntu> Kamping .. yes all is fine. thank you :)
<PPower> im going to report this to microsoft
<cfraz89> lol
<cfraz89> PPower: there must be something wrong with network setup
<vinboy> no
<vinboy> let the microsoft bugs get out
<cfraz89> i dont think samba is the hackmaster
<vinboy> lets the corporate lose money
<vinboy> and they will switch to linux
<cfraz89> lol
<cfraz89> ok
<vinboy> tat is the way
<PPower> cfraz89: C$ is a internal share that is used for NTAUTHORITY/SYSTEM to access the hard drive. its the way windows works.
<vinboy> ppl wouldn't change if there is nothing wrong with it
<cfraz89> ah ok
<cfraz89> thats cool
<vinboy> corporate will learn their lesson when they lose 10 millions bcoz of microsoft
<cfraz89> yeah
<vinboy> hit them hard in their nuts
<PPower> it requires a administrator user and pass but for any average hacker thats just a walkin the park
<PPower> cfraz89: got around to compiling supertux yet?
<word> how do you downgrade a package?
<PPower> word: i dont know how you do it in adept. you can in synaptic
<word> PPower: Argh..I think the newest nvidia-glx package is creating problems for me..
<PPower> word: you are not alone. i had a large ammount of trouble. whats the bug
<Bilford> tj9991, when are you installing Kubuntu
<word> when I have a window full screen the kde panel goes fuzzy...its wierd...from further investigation I
<word> I've noticed that when in opera and the background is anything other than white the kde panel is fine.
<PPower> word: check the X log.
<word> PPower: what's the path to that agian?
<PPower> use KSystemLog
<brosio> anyone have try xgl ?
<brosio> they fix the proplems with systray on kdelibs?
<Bilford> I tried but gave up
<PPower> word: do you see any warnings or errors (WW or EE)
<word> PPower: There was nothing in the x log but whenever I open an app in terminal i get this error - http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/750974
<PPower> word: are you running that app as root?
<word> it happens no matter how i run it
<word> Hmm..when i did that i got this error in the X log -information	AUDIT: Sat Jun  3 01:16:02 2006: 4720 X: client 36 rejected from local host
<PPower> cfraz89: what do you think of words problem
<PPower> cfraz89 is good at this stuff
<word> Cool o.O
<PPower> hmm. he doesnt seem to be replying.
<PPower> word: do you get this with the nv driver
<cfraz89> what is question?
<cfraz89> sorry
<cfraz89> was busy
<evert> hello , i've got a simple question
<cfraz89> hi
<PPower> word is having trouble with the nvidia-glx drivers. its causing the panel to go fuzzy
<evert> how can i upgrade from dapper beta to dapper final ?
<PPower> evert: apt-get update. apt-get dist-upgrade as root
<evert> ok thx
<PPower> word: could you tell your problem to cfraz89?
<evert> can i expect problems with it ?
<PPower> evert: 50:50
<evert> what kind of problems ?
<word> cfraz89: After upgrading my nvidia-glx package along with a couple others my panel goes 'fuzzy' whenever I full screen an app...what's wierd is in Opera it doesn't happne when the background is anything other than white.
<PPower> evert: when upgrading from breezy to dapper there has been issues of files not downloading
<cfraz89> hmm
<evert> i'm upgrading , i hope it goes all right :)
<PPower> evert: once you have done that you should upgrade to kde 3.5.3. instructions on kubuntu.org
<Bilford> You shouldnt get problems going from  Dapper Beta to Dapper final
<cfraz89> word: what display depth are you using?
<cfraz89> by fullscreen, do you mean right click on border->Advanced->fullscreen?
<Bilford> what problems do you get going from  Dapper Beta to Dapper final?
<word> cfraz89: From the log file apparently i'm running at 24..and by full screen I mean maximized
<cfraz89> oh
<word> cfraz89: I also get this error whenever I run an app in terminal i'm not sure if it's a related problem - http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/750974
<cfraz89> hmm i get that if i run as different user
<cfraz89> try deleting the .Xauthority file in your home
<cfraz89> and logging in again
<cfraz89> might have to restart x
<PPower> cfraz89: will that fix my problems of the root user throwing up errors when trying to run a X app as root (e.g. the debconf gui in adept)
<cfraz89> PPower: you need to use kdesu if you run x apps as root
<cfraz89> kdesu <command>
<PPower> cfraz89: i mean in adept when it tries to run a gui debconf it says could not get access to a display
<cfraz89> oh i dont think that will help
<cfraz89> theres not much you can do about that i think
<word> cfraz89: hmm...now it only appears to happen when i open it with sudo...
<cfraz89> PPower and word: you could try exporting DISPLAY
<cfraz89> export DISPLAY=":0.0"
<cfraz89> in your .bash_profile
<cfraz89> maybe for root as well
<cfraz89> word: try deleting the file for root as well
<cfraz89> word: try running xhost +localhost
<cfraz89> sorry not clear
<cfraz89> word: try running 'xhost +localhost'
<PPower> evert: how are you coming along?
<cfraz89> word, also try deleting yours and root's  .ICEauthority file
<word> cfraz89: All of these at once? or should i restart x between them?
<cfraz89> dont restart x between them
<cfraz89> just after all that
<word> cfraz89: ok
<cfraz89> and theres one more thing that might work
<cfraz89> but we'll try that if this doesnt work
<word> so export DISPLAY=":0.0" is the command i should run?
<cfraz89> actually dont worry about that
<cfraz89> i dont think it will help
<cfraz89> sorry
<word> lol ok
<cfraz89> just the .ICEauthority
<word> ok brb
<word> cfraz89: nope both errors still not fixed :(
<cfraz89> HMM OK
<cfraz89> whoops sorry caps
<cfraz89> man i suck
<cfraz89> i really dont know about the maximized thingy
<cfraz89> but one last thing about the console?
<cfraz89> edit /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<cfraz89> and search for a line SERVERARGS
<cfraz89> it should say ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp
<cfraz89> comment it out and add a new line that is just:
<cfraz89> ServerArgsLocal=
<word> ok done and restart x?
<cfraz89> ok
<cfraz89> hope it works
<cfraz89> any luck?
<word> nope :(
<cfraz89> oh sorry
<cfraz89> im out of options then
<word> how can i downgrade nvidia-glx?
<word> cfraz89: I think that might solve my visual problem
<cfraz89> hmm downgrade
<cfraz89> i think you will have to get it off nvidia website
<cfraz89> and use the installer
<berkes> good morning folks. Anyone here using spellcheckers often?
<PPower> word: remenber to reinstall the driver after a kernel upgrade
<cfraz89> good luck word
<word> PPower: I already tried reinstalling.....they have linux drivers on their website?
<berkes> I want only three languages, UK english, German and default: Dutch. However, English itself comes with like 60 entries.
<PPower> word: yes they do. but they dont have a kernel module so you will need to compile one yourself. setup will do that
<berkes> is there some configuration wrong? Because only a few of these 60 entries actually work
<berkes> there are a lot of "unknown" entries in the languages too, but most of them are in the form of "English (variant_1)"
<word> PPower: So I just run it in recovery console? it says it won't run because other parts of it is running or something..
<PPower> word: see pm
<deviant> Does anyone know how to get into KDMtheme manager in Kubuntu Dapper?
<deviant> I can't seem to find it anywhere.
<PPower> deviant: www.kde-apps.org
<PPower> deviant: kde improvenet
<berkes> deviant: there is a kdm config thing under "system settings" in the konfig thingy
<deviant> berkes thanks
<bahbahbah> what's the diff between "alternate" and "desktop"-kubuntu?
<cfraz89> desktop is the livecd
<cfraz89> and alternate is just text installer
<cfraz89> but desktop also has installer
<cfraz89> with gui
<deviant> Can't seem to find Konfig<sp> anywhere in System Settings o.O
<bahbahbah> cfraz89: thanks. does the gui-installer have the same features as the text one? raid/lvm stuff?
<cfraz89> bahbahbah: afaik everything except reiserfs support
<bahbahbah> cfraz89: thanks a lot. desktop it is then. :-)
<MidMark> guys, why at every reboot I have to disable and re-enable my network in order to have an ip from dhcp?
<meister> moin
<cfraz89> np
<berkes> deviant: are you using the kubuntu settings app, or the default KDE kconfig?
<deviant> I'm using what's in the kicker panel.
<berkes> how does it look, deviant?
<deviant> Looked under kcontrol as well and couldn't find it there either.
<david_> MidMark: do u have a standalone pc with a router?
<deviant> Everything is in 4 rows.
<berkes> deviant: I am using the Dutch locales, so my terminology is different.
<berkes> deviant: okay, that is the kubuntu one. In the bottom row, at the left?
<berkes> the most left one.
<MidMark> david_: exactly
<david_> so from bootup and turning the router on what happens
<deviant> Date and Time is at the very bottom on the left.
<berkes> ah, then you might not have the component :(
<deviant> Berk can you accept DCC sends? I'll send you a snapshot of what I'm looking at.
<berkes> deviant: did you look in adept if you can install it?
<deviant> I used apt-get to install kcontrol-kdmtheme
<nico8481> when adept shows the list of updates it found, how can you see on what repository it found each of them?
<berkes> deviant: not sure if my firewall lets it through , just try
<MidMark> david_: the router is just on and has dhcp enabled, but it seems to not release an ip for my pc
<MidMark> david_: if I disable and enable the network again it can retrieve an ip, then all works
<deviant> Sent it.
<david_> look in the logs using ksystemlog and see what happens
<MidMark> ok I'm seeing
<MidMark> 03/06/2006 11:09:53	localhost	kernel	[4294678.419000]  eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01462:7100 bound to 0000:00:0a.0
<MidMark> 03/06/2006 11:09:53	localhost	kernel	[4294698.156000]  eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<MidMark> probably I have to disable ipv6?
<david_> if the pc is left idle for ages, it may be that your isp doing it and yes ipv6 disable for the time being
<MidMark> david_: pc is turned on @ 11:09 what do you mean?
<david_> is the router left on
<MidMark> david_: yes
<david_> well if your router is like mine it does the dhcp stuff all linux does is ask for a lease, which means even though the pc is off u still have a dsl connection
<MidMark> yes exaclty internet connection is always on, but dhcp is indipendent in my opinion or not?
<berkes> hmm, looking at the aspell english deb files, there are a LOT of obsolete dictionaries installed by default.,,
<david_> the isp may not renew the lease, just guessing, if you turn the router off at night the problem will probably not occur
<berkes> guess, remobing them by hand is the only option.
<berkes> s/removing
<david_> check 'ps ax' for dhclient3, if there is a process with that name, then ur setup is like mine and a call to the isp might confirm they don't want hours of idle dsl
<MidMark> david_: I have left always my connection on on windows no problem so far
<nico8481> anyone can help with adept?
<david_> the solution is there somewhere, xp seems to take 10mins to acces the net after the dsl comes up, linux is immediate-I have no idea why
<MidMark> nico8481: ask
<nico8481> [11:18]  <nico8481> when adept shows the list of updates it found, how can you see on what repository it found each of them?
<david_> nico8481: do 'less /etc/apt/sources.list it shows all repositories or in adept do file/manage repositories
<MidMark> I think clicking on > there are details also for repos
<nico8481> david_: yeah but how do you know on which one of the reps listed in sources.list it found a particular update?
<david_> that will be the updates rep
<nico8481> david_: so all the "upgradable" stuff it finds come from updates rep, all the "not installed" stuff come from "main" rep?
<david_> it tells u which is updateable, the update comes from updates rep
<nico8481> david_: what if you have added "custom" repositories? (like "deb http://archive.czessi.net/ubuntu/ dapper main universe" to install the necessary stuff to get amarok to play mp3's for example), how do you know if it found a particular package on such a "custom" rep that you added, or on the "official" ubuntu ones?
<nico8481> david_: actually the point is: ...
<nico8481> i did an apt-get update+distupgrade not long ago,
<nico8481> did not find anything new
<GazzaK> updates since release should calm down to almost nothing
<nico8481> in the meantime i've added the custom rep i just wrote about (czessi), now i've started adept and it finds me new versions ("upgradable") of amarok...
<nico8481> so i guess they come from that rep but i'd like to make sure
<nico8481> how can i?
<david_> with dapper updates icon comes on in system tray-anyone know if the firewall will block that or what to change in shorewall rules if it does?
<nico8481> (new versions of amarok, and a lot of other stuff: k3b, kaffeine...)
<david_> I don't know the easy way for that i'm afraid
<evert_> how can i see if nvidia drivers are enabled ?
<Terminus-> evert_: if you can run glxgears, chances are the drivers are loaded. :)
<david_> after the awful upgrade from breezy and messing up the partitions I'm just getting over adept-lol
<evert_> evert@evert:~$ glxgears
<evert_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<evert_> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<evert_> evert@evert:~$
<nico8481> david_: how do you deal with that kind of stuff? i mean once you've configured apt to use additional reps like i did, are you supposed to let it install all updates from that reps, even if they differ from/conflict with versions in the "official" ubuntu reps?!
<_Deviant_> Does anyone know anything about how to get KDMtheme Manager to actually show up in System Settings?.. I installed kcontrol-kdmtheme but alas it's not showing up anywhere.
<nico8481> (david_ or anyone :) )
<david_> I did that to get jre1.5 in breezy, but then again that is a newer package then 1.42
<MidMark> guys how I can enable rear speakers with amarok?
<MidMark> I have tried surround40,41 and pass through... nothing :(
<Reliant> I just upgraded my ubuntu/kubuntu to Dapper, and my sound stopped working in KDE. lspci shows it as NForce2. System Settings for sound gives no error in loading Arts, but no sound gets played. I have made sure that my user account is in the "audio" group
<vinboy> make sure kernel support is enabled
<david_> Reliant: try lsmod and see the sound modules were loaded
<evert> where can i find the log files of the X server ?
<Reliant> there are sound modules loaded, several of them. snd 48644  8 snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mixer_oss
<DeadS0ul> i think you need snd_intel8x0 for nforce sound cards
<david_> find a sound file and try play foobar.wav just to test it
<DeadS0ul> you can see which cards you have in your system by going to /proc/asound I think
<Reliant> I've tried apps other than Arts that play directly to my sound card (Amarok-xine & zsnes) and neither worked. checking now what Dead is saying...
<MidMark> my adept is locked how can I unlock it?
<Reliant> asound/cards says no sound cards
<DeadS0ul> do you have the restircted modules package installed?
<evert_> where can i find the log files of the X server ?
<david_> evert_: try /var/log but u can use ksystemlog in system menu
<Reliant> Dead: No, I don't
<DeadS0ul> i'm pretty sure snd-intel8x0 works with your soundcard
<DeadS0ul> try doing modprobe snd-intel8x0 and checking /proc/asound for a soundcard
<Reliant> ok, thanks a lot
<vinboy> maybe not
<Reliant> that modprobe brought the card in the list
<DeadS0ul> yeah, you should be all set now
<DeadS0ul> alsaconf
<david_> your going to need to put that entry in /etc/modules so it happens at boot
<Reliant> ok
<Reliant> which package has alsaconf?
<Reliant> wait, I think etc/init.d/alsa-util restart   did it
<DeadS0ul> add snd-intel8x0 to your /etc/modules anyway so it boots up
<DeadS0ul> loads on boot even
<MidMark> guys I have installed java from adept and it hangs at the question, i have killed it, NOW i have adept locked!
<MidMark> I need help!
<Reliant> yeah, I did that. zsnes doesn't error on on sound failure. I think now I just need to get the volume up so I can hear it, hehehe
<tsdgeos> MidMark: exact problem?
<MidMark> tsdgeos: that adept say that is locked, no install/uninstall functions
<tsdgeos> MidMark: ok, go to a shell and do
<tsdgeos> apt-get install -f
<MidMark> that stay for?
<tsdgeos> that will continue in the shell the last installation you were doing
<tsdgeos> meaning it will probably get to the steo where you could not asnwer the question
<tsdgeos> but this time you'll be able of doing it
<tsdgeos> sorry
<tsdgeos> you need sudo of course
<tsdgeos> sudo apt-get install -f
<MidMark> tsdgeos: problem I had deleted files
<tsdgeos> which?
<MidMark> tsdgeos: I mean .deb files
<tsdgeos> the java ones?
<MidMark> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> well then do apt-get install sun-java or whichever was the name of the package and it will start again
<MidMark> but there is no way to unlock and stop?
<tsdgeos> stop what?
<MidMark> without doing anything else, just unlock adept
<tsdgeos> you don't want java anymore?
<MidMark> java I will install later I want unlock adept!
<tsdgeos> MidMark: installing java will unlock adept
<david_> some apps only work with sun java
<Hobbsee> sun-java5 is not installable with adept, currently
<Reliant> alright, got my sound playing. Not only was the driver not loaded, but alsa-mixer was set to mute!  Thanks a lot for the help DeadS0ul & david_  :)
<MidMark> tsdgeos: adept is still alpha... it needs konsole to many times
<ArmedKing> You have to install sun java in terminal because you have to awnser a few questions, and you cant do that without using console
<MidMark> ArmedKing: ok I'll try
<david_> don't forget to add that module to /etc/modules otherwise u'll have to do all that every time
<Reliant> yeah, I did
<david_> quick check is reboot it should start automatically
<Reliant> yeah, that's a good idea
<nico8481> could someone point me to a clear doc explaining what the hell are the differences between main/stable/universe/metaverse/etc.. ?
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<Hobbsee> i think it's off that nico8481
<nico8481> thx
<noteventime> will running xgl without compiz boost my desktop performance?
<raw-bean> greets. I have a dual core laptop. Is there anyway to make klaptop change the performance governor on a per processor basis ?
<raw-bean> It seems to change the governor only for the first processor
<MidMark> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<MidMark> ok after sudo dpkg --configure -a I have unlocked adept
<davidhouse> hi guys. i want to get some xmodmap bindings (in ~/.xmodmaprc) loaded automatically on boot. is there a good way of doing this?
<nico8481> Hobbsee: I don't get it... for example, I'm trying to add a rep (URI=http://archive.czessi.net/ubuntu/). On the homepage they say "I suggest to only use the stable branches (namely stable and stable-updates)" but if you have a look at the package list/repos structure (http://www.czessi.net/packages.php?i18n=en) you'll see only "main", "universe", "metaverse" (...) branches (is it the word?) but no "stable"/"stable-updates"...
<davidhouse> i would've thought a ~/.xinitrc file would do, but mine doesn't appear to be working
<davidhouse> i'll pastebin its contents
<nico8481> so what? are "stable/stable-updates" and "main/universe/metaverse" the same things? if so, how come the formers are not listed?
<davidhouse> http://paste.lisp.org/display/20672 is my ~/.xinitrc file
<Hobbsee> nico8481: stable and unstable usually refer to debian...
* Hobbsee goes searching for the factoid
<nico8481> well that's strange, that's a kubuntu community website...
<verden> i have kubuntu beta 4 and was wondering wether i should do an upgrade or dist-upgrade to download the latest release?
<Hobbsee> verden: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ubuntu> i need help
<GazzaK> whats up ubuntu
<ubuntu> i put in the install cd
<verden> cool thanks thats what i needed to know
<GazzaK> Mongey: did it not boot?
<Mongey> am i on the live bit?
<Mongey> im on kubuntu
<Mongey> and there is an icon that says install
<Mongey> and examples
<GazzaK> can you see a icon in the top left, one called examples and one called install?
<GazzaK> hehe
<Mongey> :D
<Hobbsee> nico8481: i'm not sure what the other factoid is - but it's likely to be on the ubuntu wiki
<vinboy> tat is the one
<darger> davidhouse - maybe you need to put the full path of the file you are seeing if it exists - or put the xmodmap commands directly in the .xinitrc like xmodmap -e "remove Lock = Caps_Lock"
<GazzaK> then yes, you are on the live cd, at the moment, your existing data on your hard drive is not touched
<Mongey> good
<Mongey> phew
<Mongey> i want to install
<Mongey> and dual boot
<davidhouse> darger, i'll give it a try. thanks
<verden> with a dist-upgrade i need to d/l 416mb so it could be easier to just d/l the latest version?
<GazzaK> you can test it now and if you like, just install - remember to NOT overwrite the existing hard drive, but to resize free space....
<Mongey> well i like it
<GazzaK> there is a good guide on dual booting, but I do not know the link
<Mongey> just need to find out how to dual
<GazzaK> Mongey: it is nice isn't it :)
<Mongey> ye
<GazzaK> wait one, i'll look Mongey
<Mongey> i used ubuntu
<koriel> every time I try to open adept I get that the database is locked by another program but there is no other program..so my guess is that i have to delete some pid file or lock file..anyone can help me on that?
<Mongey> ive partioned the hd
<Mongey> 15gb to linux
<GazzaK> is that 15Gb free space, unpartitioned?
<vinboy> koriel: try running adept from console
<Mongey> its free
<vinboy> it may tell u what file is locked
<Mongey> and it says its ext 2
<vinboy> use at least ext3, or reiser
<Mongey> which is better
<GazzaK> I found it easier to just make a blank free space area, and then point the installer to that and let the installer create the file system
<Mongey> ill reformat to ext 3
<Mongey> ok ill install
<verden> i notice on the download site that yu can d/l a cd of Kubuntu or a DVD, what extra has the dvd version have?
<davidhouse> hi guys. does anyone use the gtk-snapshot version of emacs?
<Mongey> oh also
<Mongey> there is a problem
<Hobbsee> !tell nico8481 about components
<bahbahbah> Mongey: It depends on what you define as "better". Ext3 has better data manipulation tools and are better with larger files. Reiser is faster with small files. XFS is better overall but uses a lot more diskspace for it's metadata. What's your poison? ;-)
<Mongey> ireland is down as gmt+1
<Mongey> its just gmt
<nico8481> thanks
<GazzaK> Mongey: don't you have an irish form of BST there?
<koriel> kapture::PkgSystem::PkgSystem()
<Mongey> does the installer run while on the live ?
<Mongey> bst?
<GazzaK> Mongey: it's a gui based installer on the live cd
<GazzaK> bst british summer time
<GazzaK> so is it 10:38 there at the moment then
<davidhouse> nope
<Mongey> ye
<davidhouse> 11:38
<darger> how'd it go?
<Mongey> it is 10
<_al_> hi
<verden> there is a kubuntu dvd that can be downloaded so whats the difference between that and the cd?
<GazzaK> ah, it's 11:38 in the UK, hello Ireland :)
<davidhouse> Mongey, it's really not, i'm in the UK and i'm looking at my clock
<Mongey> aybe im wrong
<_al_> anyone from kubuntu dev team here?
<Reliant> wow, the new flash plugin in Ubuntu for Mozilla is terribel :(
<GazzaK> verden: afaik it also contains a lot of the repos for adding applications, plus it is the live cd and alternate cd in one
<davidhouse> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/ displays 11:39 for london
<HymnToLife> _al_> there' Riddell but I dunno if he's here atm
<Mongey> i see
<Hobbsee> _al_: yeah, various people. why?
<Mongey> when did that change?
<GazzaK> davidhouse:  in the UK it is 11:40, in ireland it is 10:40
<jpatrick> _al_: hi
<verden> thnax GazzaK
<Riddell> HymnToLife: hmm?
<davidhouse> aha. sorry, you said "british summer time", then "there" in the next line, so i assumed the UK.
<HymnToLife> Riddell> _al_ asked for a Kubuntu developper
<jpatrick> Riddell: _al_'s looking for you (or someone else from -devel)
<Riddell> verden: DVD has both installers and all of supported packages
<Riddell> hi _al_
<Mongey> so what time is it?
<Mongey> my sky box tells me 11 41
<HymnToLife> Mongey> @now timezone :p
<HymnToLife> @now paris
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Paris: June 03 2006, 12:42:06
<GazzaK> Mongey: whats your nearest big town/city?
<davidhouse> that's not the same as the UK though
<Mongey> dublin
<davidhouse> @now birmingham
<Mongey> im in dublin
<_al_> jpatrick: hi
<Mongey> @now dublin
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Dublin: June 03 2006, 11:42:30
<verden> any Aussies here?
<davidhouse> @now london
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/London: June 03 2006, 11:42:40
<_al_> I send message to kubuntu mail-list
<_al_> sent
<GazzaK> Dublin *  Sat 11:41 AM
<_al_> about this graphical installer
<Mongey> ok
<bahbahbah> @now stockholm
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Stockholm: June 03 2006, 12:43:02
<HymnToLife> @chuck
<bahbahbah> Not bad...
<Hobbsee> verden: yes.  and in #ubuntu-au
<Mongey> will i manually edit the partion table?
<Hobbsee> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<verden> cool
<_al_> now graphical installer wants all partitions to be mounted
<_al_> and doesn't continue installation if some partitions are unmounted
<_al_> this isn't good
<jari> i have a problem.. Im a new user with linux and i cant play any music?? i have music in ntfs and i can find them, but amorok just dotn play them. I have just installed kubuntu, so do i have to do some trix before it starts to play mp3?
<_al_> Riddell: hi
<GazzaK> Mongey: if you make the free unpartitioned space first, you can just let the installer use the free space, it's an option, just make sure you don't say yes to anything looking like "wipe hard drive and install there"
<darger> drop amorok and go with mpg123 or mplayer
<HymnToLife> !tell jari about mp3
<GazzaK> jari: ntfs - explain?
<bahbahbah> jari: Also, have a look at "easyubuntu" (google it). Should make your life easier.
<klerfayt> jari: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RestrictedFormats
<GazzaK> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> it has been said that easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/.
<GazzaK> and there is automatix for more intensive stuff
<GazzaK> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a utility which helps install various codecs and applications which cannot be part of the default installation, also another utility is called EasyUbuntu, please join #automatix or #easyubuntu for more information
<Mongey> im at prepare partions
<HymnToLife> hmm, isn't Automatix a reincarnation of the devil ?
<ArmedKing> Does it work for dapper too?
<koriel> anyone knows how to unlock the adept database..?
<darger> partions indeed need preparingt
<Mongey> i dont know what to do
<GazzaK> HymnToLife: no it isn't, it has moved on from that :p
<bahbahbah> HymnToLife: don't think so. it's a little less "safe" than easyubuntu from what I've heard.
<tpol> hi thereZ
<Mongey> it says prepare mount points
<HymnToLife> some time ago it was said to be _very_ unsafe
<GazzaK> can anyone offer Mongey help with dual booting partition stuff?
<klerfayt> koriel: sudo killall adept
<ArmedKing> try to "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<ArmedKing> koriel: try to "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<GazzaK> HymnToLife: it has a team of development staff now, and has changed a lot, an awful lot
<tpol> Cant install Dapper, Reason: "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init". What cause this problem?
<HymnToLife> oh, cool
<koriel> ArmedKing: and then run adept again?
<ArmedKing> koriel: Yes
<GazzaK> HymnToLife: have a look at www.getautomatix.net (I think thats the address)
<bahbahbah> tpol: lot's of things. wrong grub.conf?broken disk? bad initrd? wrong kernel-modules?
<koriel> ArmedKing: yeah that did it...why that happened anyway?
<ArmedKing> koriel: Dont know i had it yesterday whas looking for a solution for hours, and this whas the easyest one
<tpol> bahbahbah: This message came by the installtion. I couldnt install Dapper ;P
<GazzaK> HymnToLife: or even www.getautomatix.com - d'oh
<Mongey> anyone ?
<tpol> CD-check runed, and all fine with it
<bahbahbah> tpol: did grub install properly?
<Mongey> i think im on where to install
<koriel> ArmedKing: and now your adept is working?
<Mongey> it says /media/sda6 184gb
<koriel> ArmedKing: did you try to install a new package?
<tpol> bahbahbah: no grub, no wrong kernel, no what ever. the error came by the INSTALLTION, the system still NOT running with dapper
<ArmedKing> koriel: I't whas even locked when hard rebooting. Has something to do with kubuntu not deleting the lock files.
<ArmedKing> koriel: Yes
<Mongey>  /media/sda1 135 gb
<Mongey> then / 15gb i want to install on this one
<tpol> could it caused by acpi or so?
<ArmedKing> koriel: You can also try " sudo apt-get update"  after "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<ArmedKing> koriel:And then run adept again
<Mongey> ???????????
<tpol> and when, how i give dapper the correct parms to install it? i couldnt find any needable documentaions
<Mongey> anyone?
<DeadS0ul> Mongey wha?
<ArmedKing> koriel: Did it work
<Mongey> http://img159.iageshack.us/img159/6374/snapshot26bo.png
<DeadS0ul> Mongey, bad link =D
<DeadS0ul> it's aksing me to go shopping hehe
<GazzaK> http://img159.imageshack.us/img159/6374/snapshot26bo.png - correct link
<Mongey> i want to install on the 15gb one its the lat one
<Mongey> it only has a / in the box
<ArmedKing> Does kubuntu accept installing on a usb disk?
<ArmedKing> Last time i tried it could'nt boot from it.
<DeadS0ul> you don't have swap space..
<Mongey> whats that
<bahbahbah>  tpol: Describe the problem better. Is the problem that the live-cd won't boot for you?
<DeadS0ul> do you know what a page file is in windows?
<Mongey> no
<davidhouse> it's windows' equivalent of virtual memory, i think
<DeadS0ul> ah, well it's virtual memory
<jari> That easy ubuntu is very handy..:) just what i need..
<DeadS0ul> just used for memory management
<Mongey> so what do i do ?
<DeadS0ul> go back,
<ArmedKing> It's a file that is used to temporarily free memory by writing unused data to the file.
<DeadS0ul> make anotehr partition
<Mongey> and
<PPower> does anyone know if there is any graphical LaTeX software for Linux?
<ArmedKing> In windows that is
<DeadS0ul> 2x the size of your ram, and when you come back to this part of the installtion
<DeadS0ul> set it as the swap partition
<Mongey> make another partion ?
<DeadS0ul> yeap
<DeadS0ul> twice the size of your ram
<Mongey> so have 2 linux partions?
<Mongey> so 2 gb
<DeadS0ul> yeap
<DeadS0ul> ha you got a lot of ram
<DeadS0ul> set it to 512MB, that's more than enough
<joch> PPower: kile
<PPower> in my case i have a 2gb swap partition in a extended one. interestingly it is the only partiton in the extended one
<Mongey> so make a 512mb partion
<PPower> joch: Thanks.
<Mongey> or 2gb?
<DeadS0ul> 512 =D
<tpol> bahbahbah: I starting PC, booting with Kubuntu 6.06 CD, the Installation-Screen came, and then a press "enter" to start the installation, after a few seconds there came some text-lines whatever it make, and the last line say that there is a kernel panic - not syncing and the system is freezed.... (sorry for bad english)
<Mongey> what filesystem
<DeadS0ul> linux swap =D
<Mongey> ok
<Mongey> bbl
<ArmedKing> tpol: Did you verify writen data on your cd?
<hubipete> hi, I try to bootstrap cmake 2.4-2 but it always tells me that my dapper drake has no appropriate C compiler, what's wrong
<tpol> before i burned the iso file, i checked the MD5 and the Installation-Screen from Kubuntu copy me that the CD is fine.
<Hobbsee> !b-e
<_al_> Riddell: why graphical installer doesn't support reiserfs?
<ubotu> or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, or get "make: command not found, then you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<Hobbsee> hubipete: ^
<_al_> Riddell: you can't make new partition with reiserfs
<_al_> Riddell: but if you already have reiserfs partition, installation succeeds
<tpol> ArmedKing: before i burned the iso file, i checked the MD5 and the Installation-Screen from Kubuntu copy me that the CD is fine.
<[zero] > Hi I imported my music collection to amaroK but when I goto play them, it skips the file.. anyone know why?
<Riddell> _al_: because qt parted is badly maintained
<DeadS0ul> [zero] :  didja just install ubuntu?
<Fillado> they mp3's zero?
<Bazzi> !+restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<hubipete> ubotu: there is no build-essential package
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, hubipete
<Bazzi> [zero]  ^
<[zero] > yeah I installed it 2days ago and yeh they are mp3's
<Fillado> |Zero| - http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/MP3_on_Ubuntu_5.10
<_al_> Riddell: ok
<[zero] > does it not play mp3s?
<Fillado> it will do when you do the above
<Bazzi> [zero] : see the url ubotu pasted
<hubipete> [zero] : you have to install the restricted things
<tpol> think it could be caused by some hardware. tried to test to install SuSE 10.1 and it freezed by instalion too, it could only be installed by using "safe settings" whatever SuSE use by these setting, think i could install Kubuntu too with "safe settings" but how i can say Kubuntu which parameters needed to install?
<DeadS0ul> you have to download extra packages for it
<[zero] > oh ok cheers
<DeadS0ul> click the link that ubotu pasted, or fillado's
<hubipete> [zero] : enable multiverse in you /etc/apt/sources.list
<_al_> Riddell: I have problem with wireless network on Kubuntu Dapper
<GazzaK> brb
<_al_> Riddell: when I plug in this pcmcia wireless card (Orinoco) there appears two wireless interface
<evert> Pff i think it's impossible to install nvidia drivers on my pc :( ... i think i give it up :(
<Bazzi> evert whats the problem?
<_al_> Riddell: and I don't get to work this card
<Bazzi> I've had my share of problems with them too
<_al_> although it works perfectly on Gentoo and Breezy
<HymnToLife> _al_> have you looked for it in !wireless ?
<HymnToLife> maybe it's Ralink based and has some kernel incompatibility with 2.6.15 kernels
<_al_> I think that problem is on Dapper's wireless interface handling
<evert> The nvidia drivers just won't work , i tried several wiki's and guides , but none of them worked for me ... i'm having a nvidia 6800Gt
<_al_> HymnToLife: it uses prism2 chipset
<Fillado> evert: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx , then edit the xorg.conf file to change the driver from nv to nvidia
<darger> evert - did you change the xorg.conf file to the nv driver?
<DeadS0ul> evert: easier to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   text based menus to configure everythign =D
<Bazzi> evert: dont use the downloadable nvidia drivers, use the ones in ubuntu
<Riddell> _al_: unfortunately that's the way the driver is written
<hubipete> my CC env variable is not exported, do I have to do it myself or which package does it?
<_al_> Riddell: before there wasn't two interfaces for this card
<hugelmopf> hubipete: you usually don't need to export it, except if you have multiple compilers and want to choose a specific one.
<_al_> Riddell: this card uses module orinoco_cs
<Hobbsee> !tell MidMark about kdesu
<hubipete> hugelmopf: the problem is that cmake wants me to export it
<hubipete> hugelmopf: and i don't know which path to set
<hugelmopf> hubipete: do you have a compiler installed? i would assume that cmake should find it without CC being exported.
<evert> I tried to use the drivers given with ubuntu , but it still fails
<hugelmopf> hubipete: as mentioned above, build-essential is the package you want, and it _must_ exist (it is in main)
<evert> i also tried the 'real' nvidia drivers , but they failed to
<hubipete> hugelmopf: i have gcc-4.0 g++ make and things like that install - build-essential is not found on my dapper drake
<Bazzi> evert failed as in?
<hugelmopf> hubipete: what does "apt-cache policy build-essential" tell you?
<hubipete> hugelmopf: oh it was a typo on my site sorry
<hugelmopf> hubipete: you should install the package "gcc", which will create the link of /usr/bin/gcc to your gcc-4.0 compiler. than cmake will probably find it.
<hugelmopf> hubipete: build-essential will probably install gcc automatically.
<hubipete> hugelmopf: ok it works now thx a lot
<GazzaK> I've got a screen resolution problem on the login screen only as per http://img61.imageshack.us/img61/3411/img00019kv.jpg and http://img61.imageshack.us/img61/313/img00025td.jpg - when I move the mouse the screen scrolls about, once I have logged in, it is fine, any ideas?
<CyberSDF> salut !
<ppd> hi! does anybody using kde 3.5.3 have printing problems?
<raw-bean_> hi. I'm sorry if this isn't the right forum - can klaptop work on a per processor basis ? I need to change the cpu freq performance governor for both processors - it only seems to work for the first one.
<draggor> I just installed the ATI drivers, and now the fonts in my GTK apps look really small, hard to read, and overall crappy.  Any idea how to fix this?
<hubipete> how can I change the cursor set of kubuntu? I tried to copy things to ~/.icons but that did not work
<[zero] > it says to instal libxine-extracodecs but i cant find that one?
<jpatrick> [zero] : in multiverse
<hubipete> [zero] : go to /etc/apt/
<hubipete> type sudo vim sources.list
<hubipete> [zero] : there you will find a line with universe and multiverse in the end
<DeadS0ul> or you could hit alt+f2 and run kate as root..
<hubipete> [zero] : you have to remove the comment and then save and quit by typing :wq and run sudo apt-get update
<draggor> I also get a bunch of warnings like:  Warning: font renderer for ".pcf" already registered at priority 0
<PPower> cfraz89: you know how i was saying about the problems with adept due to the x server. http://lsproc.pastebin.com/755304
<cfraz89> yep
<PPower> cfraz89: so whats the prob
<cfraz89> i really dont know sorry
<[zero] > # deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<[zero] > # deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<[zero] > them?
<MidMark> Hobbsee: tell me which commands do you need to put a proxy for adept
<PPower> [zero]  please do not paste
<MidMark> I can add it to my wiki page
<[zero] > oh sorry
<Hobbsee> MidMark: not a clue.
<linux_galore> [zero] : just remove the #
<[zero] > ok
<PPower> cfraz89: ever seen that before?
<MidMark> Hobbsee: what?
<Hobbsee> MidMark: not a clue.  i dont know.
<cfraz89> PPower: i think i have that problem too
<cfraz89> gtg, bbl
<Reliant> I think I have a simple one. I want to add sounds to X-Chat, and the default external player is "esdplay", but I don't have that function.  Is there a package I should install for that, or a different command to use to play sounds?
<MidMark> Hobbsee: sorry want to say Tonio_ I have wrong
<PPower> Anyone! Has anyone managed to set up the kde interface for debconf? I am having trouble. See http://lsproc.pastebin.com/755304
<MidMark> Tonio_: can you tell me which commands do you need to put a proxy for adept
<Tonio_> MidMark: simply frontend the apt configuration on that point would be the solution
<Tonio_> MidMark: in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<rahab> does anyone know when edgy repos will be opened/available ?
<MidMark> Tonio_: all that stuff? -> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/AptProxyHowTo
<dipnlik> hi all. is there a simple way to import the shortcuts from konqueror's location bar (like ubws to search in the ubuntu wiki) to firefox?
<Tonio_> MidMark: NO :)
<Tonio_> MidMark: simply add Acquire::http::Proxy "http://www.yourproxy.lan:8080"; in /etc/apt/apt.conf can do the job ;)
<MidMark> Tonio_: ok thanx I will add it
<Healot> hi kubuntuans
<Tonio_> MidMark: add the adept code to manage this ?
<Mongey> back
<PPower> Please can I have some help with adept and the libqt-perl??? http://lsproc.pastebin.com/755304
<GazzaK> Mongey: is it working?
<MidMark> Tonio_: no :) I will add to my https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDapperWhatStillNeedsAConsole
<Mongey> havent installed
<Tonio_> MidMark: ah ok ;)
<Mongey> just partioned
<Mongey> what do i do
<Mongey> i have 2 windows partions a linux one and a swap
<Mongey> the linux one has / in it
<Mongey> the windows have /media/sda7 and /media/sda1
<Mongey> and theres a linux one with swap in it
<Mongey> what now ?
<MidMark> Tonio_: do you know if there is a gui to add services to /etc/rc... ?
<Tonio_> MidMark: the service management of systemsettings does this yes ;)
<Mongey> NYONE
<Mongey> anyone?
<MidMark> Tonio_: I means add a service that is not in the list... really?
<Tonio_> MidMark: ah ! no, there isn't
<[zero] > removing the # on that file didnt work :S
<rahab> Mongey: just go ahead and install
<GazzaK> Mongey: I think it's a simple case of installing now, onto the / partition
<Tonio_> but that makes sence, since the scripts in that sections cannot be generated graphically
<Tonio_> it requires scripting....
<MidMark> Tonio_: ah ok :) so it is -> sudo update-rc add <service> right?
<MidMark> Tonio_: yes but I'm talking abount script just installed
<Tonio_> MidMark: I don't see what you call add service :)
<MidMark> Tonio_: for example if I install freepops, installs also a script, but in the list it isn't added... so I need an update-rc if I'm not in wrong
<Tonio_> MidMark: the services are generally just added and launched by postinst instructions in the debian package
<Jack123> hi
<Tonio_> it isn't added in which list ? the systemsettings one ?
<MidMark> Tonio_: yes
<MidMark> Tonio_: also it doesn't start automatically
<Tonio_> MidMark: I don't know the way it gets the list...
<Jack123> in firefox i can play videos eg youtube without problems (mplayer-plugin) in konqueror it doesnt work. soemone can help please? what do i need?
<Tonio_> I was assuming it was browsing /etc/rc*.d when launched....
<Tonio_> Jack123: install flashplugin-nonfree
<Tonio_> Jack123: you probably are using the gpl one
<MidMark> Tonio_: probably yes, but freepops install a script not in rcs, but in another place cannot remember and only with update-rc I can add to the list
<Tonio_> MidMark: ah... that sounds specific
<Jack123> Tonio_ so i cant use synaptic?
<Tonio_> Jack123: sure you can....
<Tonio_> MidMark: looks like it adds a script but doesn't install it to let the user do it manually
<Tonio_> MidMark: to me that should be corrected by a debian postinst script that asks the user "do you wanna activate the service"
<Tonio_> or something like this
<Tonio_> Jack123: why would synaptic/adept be unusable for this ?
<arafat> hi all! after upgrading to dapper two kmail icons are missing ("Filter classify as (not) spam"). Does anyone one how to add them?
<GazzaK> woo, upgrading to amarok 1.4 :)
<GazzaK> Mongey: hows it going?
<Jack123> Tonio_ well i thought if its nonfree ..but just need to get the right repositories
<david_> there is suposed tob a streaming video plugin for konqueror anyone know what it is
<Mongey>  secs remaining
<MidMark> Tonio_: that is for sure, but in a graphical mode you cannot add script presente in the fs
<Mongey> this installs grub right?
<GazzaK> yes
* Mongey could have died
<Mongey> if it didnt
<GazzaK> Mongey: as soon as you can after install, come back here and tell us how it went
<klerfayt> kubuntu wants me to use ext3 filesystem?
<GazzaK> Mongey: I had dual boot for a day, until I decided I liked it so much I was gonna bin windows
<david_> thats the best one
<david_> use ext3
<klerfayt> ok
<jw> I've got a problem installing dapper
<Jack123> hi
<Jack123> how would i upgrade to dapper?
<Jack123> just via sudo apt-get updae
<jw> he can't find the package at http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest and kde-latest
<Jack123> tand apt-get upgrade?
<david_> thats no suprise, the best way is off the live CD, I just backed up what I could and wrote over my old install
<david_> the upgrade install ubuntu with gnome and seems to erase kubuntu
<Jack123> hi
<Jack123> how do i upgrade to dapper?
<jw> Jack123: just run the update-manager
<david_> you normally type apt-get dist-upgrade but it's not working
<Mongey> brb
<DeadS0ul> a gnome application that manages apt updates
<DeadS0ul> *cough* adept *cough*
<jw> when I want to install dapper, i get an error the package http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest cannot be found
<jw> does any one have a solution?
<Bazzi> kde-353
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5.3
<ubotu> kde3.5.3 is, like, totally, to upgrade to KDE3.5.3, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php (add the deb...line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<jw> thanks!
<mongey|study> im on windows
<mongey> but im need help
<nico8481> how can i configure KDE to use alt+leftshift to switch keyboard layouts? i try to set this as the keyboard shortcuts but it seems to be waiting that i strike a "real key" (not a modifier like alt or shift) to record the shortcut... :-/
<Jack123> Tonio_ it worked thank you very much
<Tonio_> Jack123: pleasure ;)
<DjDarkman`> hy ,i can`t install kubuntu ,because the partitioner gives me this error "Critical error during ped_disk_new!" ,what should i do?
<Hobbsee> nico8481: system settings, search for keyboard shortcuts
<mongey> GazzaK install went ok
<mongey> everything intact
<mongey> :P
<nico8481> Hobbsee: yes that's where i'm looking... but the problem is that is doesn't seem to consider alt+leftshift as a "valid" combination... seems to be waiting for a "real" key, not a modifier... see what i mean?
<DeadS0ul> mongey: you're back =P
<mongey> :D
<mongey> in windows
<DeadS0ul> hit another problem?
<mongey> no
<DjDarkman`> can someone help me?
<DeadS0ul> heh
<Hobbsee> nico8481: oh...i see...no idea sorry...
<MidMark> Tonio_: also delete something in the system services list is done only via console
<Healot> DjDarkman`: ask the question, somebody will answer
<DjDarkman`> i already asked
<DjDarkman`> i can`t install kubuntu ,because the partitioner gives me this error "Critical error during ped_disk_new!" ,what should i do?
<MrFaber> hi all
<DeadS0ul> DjDarkman`: what're you using ot install?
<GazzaK> mongey: so it's all good
<MrFaber> Has Ubuntu Sata2 harddisk support?
<mongey> ye
<mongey> just need to change some things in grub
<GazzaK> I'm glad :)
<mongey> bbs
<MrFaber> hm, does it support it?
<MrFaber> Because someone uses the Desktop-CD and sees no harddisk with a sata 2 harddisk
<Healot> SATA II, i guess not yet... MrFaber
<hastour> hi, can somebody tell me, where kmail stores my mail and settings? I want to do a clean install of dapper, and I don't know, what to backup..
<h3sp4wn> hastour: Back up the whole of /home/yourusername and you will be fine
<Hobbsee> hastour: just make sure you get the hidden files too
<MrFaber> Healot:thx,  but Fedora should work
<hastour> but I've got there tons of config for ubuntu/xubuntu stuff that I don't need anymore, i just want my mail and that's all...
<makko> INSTALLER CRASHED
<noteventime> (T_T) gam_server is constantly using 10%
<makko> what do i do now?
<MrFaber> hastour: ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail and ~/kde/share/config/kmail*
<noteventime> !gam_server
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime
<MrFaber> hastour: but there can be more files especially if you use other kontacnt features than kmail
<Healot> MrFaber: it's a new hardware... try to find the driver from the manufacturer
<hastour> MrFaber: thanks!
<MrFaber> Healot: but how to use under Dapper-Desktop-CD?
<DjDarkman`> DeadS0ul: sorry i hat to do something ,i use the kubuntus grafical installer
<MetaMorfoziS> imho it's a bad idea...
<Healot> use, use the alternate CD instead... the desktop Installer doesn't have option to load custom drivers
<DjDarkman`> but i dont need custom drivers
<DjDarkman`> my hardrive is an ide drive
<Healot> DjDarkman`: wasn't referring to you
<DjDarkman`> ohh  sorry
<Healot> nvm...
<MrFaber> Healot: des Alternate-Live-CD has the same problem, but how to load?
<pm> which software for editing subtitles in linux?
<Healot> I wish the the installer does have such options liek the old Redhat installer
<Healot> Ubuntu installer is lacking of that wonderful feature
<MrFaber> Healot: yes, but this isn't possible because of monolithic kernel of linux?
<MrFaber> Healot: it has to be compiled for this kernel
<MrFaber> Healot: afaik
<Healot> or worse, you can customize your own CD...
<MrFaber> Healot: do you have experiences with the new NetInstall?
<Healot> the older Redhate installer have such feature
<MrFaber> Healot: maybe we can boot with knoppix install it and exchange kernel
<Healot> I install from CD... slow connection here
<Healot> MrFaber: something like that, then we can recompile the new driver and remaster the installer
<MrFaber> Healot: change cd after release?
<Healot> yeah, the alternate CD can be configured for OEM
<Healot> it's a GPL release...
<MrFaber> Healot: maybe redhat has compiled new driver for every release so you can have used this
<MrFaber> Healot: you are right
<Healot> MrFaber: I don't know much about remastering... but I've done it using Knoppix before
<Healot> btw, do you have IDE/SATA disks? MrFaber
<MrFaber> Healot: Sata at home but only Sata 1
<MrFaber> Healot: in this computer IDE
<ubuntu> is ntfs write reliable now_
<ubuntu> ?
<Jack123> yes
<Healot> MrFaber: you might want to compile driver for SATA2 first... test it...
<Healot> not totally reliable... partially safe yes
<MrFaber> Healot: and files are changeable under ntfs now?
<Healot> you can safe new files into it... but deleting, and change permission are still dangerous
<Healot> appending data.. hum, you might want to refer to the ntfs-linux project
<MrFaber> Healot: which one and how to compile on a live cd?
<Healot> the alternate CD
<Healot> since the desktop CD has limitations over the alternate
<voicu> is there some way to find the default /etc/network/interfaces file?
<playest> hi !
<playest> how i can get the mp3 support for xine ?
<Healot> voicu: /etc/network/interfaces is the default location for interfaces files
<MrFaber> playest: isntall libxine-extracodec
<MrFaber> playest: isntall libxine-extracodecs
<Healot> libxine-extracodecs
<voicu> i mean, how do i go back to default file that the installer made
<playest> MrFaber, but apt-get say me that this package is obsolete
<voicu> i changed it and can't remember how is was set
<voicu> *it
<MrFaber> playest: ?
<Healot> voicu: it is automatically written by the installer when you configure interfaces during install
<MrFaber> playest: install it
<voicu> Healot: so do i have to reinstall the network?
<playest> MrFaber, but apt-get say me that this package is out of date
<Bilford> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<playest> and he don't purpose me to install it
<Healot> voicu: no... voice
<voicu> ?
<playest> i know Bilford
<Healot> what you want to do actually, voicu?
<Bilford> then whats the problem
<playest> Bilford, this don't works
<Bilford> Dapper?
<playest> i have an erroe message
<playest> yes dapper
<cap|com> hi
<Bilford> oh, you have to enable multiverse in your source list
<voicu> Healot: i changed the file and i want to see how it was the first time because it would help me configure my network interface
<playest> Bilford, i do that too
<Bilford> ok, and do this...
<Bilford> in sources, add multiverse after universe
<MrFaber> playest: maybe your sources.list ist not ok?
<Bilford> so where it says universe, change it to  :   universe multiverse
<playest> wait a minute
<Bilford> I know what Im talking about
<Healot> voicu: if you want to configure interfaces manually, i suggest you check out the syntax "man interfaces"
<playest> MrFaber, http://pastebin.com/755390
<playest> this is my source.list
<Healot> voicu: btw, to see the changes you made, "invoke-rc.d networking restart"
<voicu> Healot: i tried that but it doesn't explain everything i need
<Healot> voicu: what DO you need?
<Bilford> I just told you waht to do
<Bilford> for example, on line 7:  change deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe to
<Bilford> http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<scast> does ubuntu comes with vim 7.0 ?
<Bilford> do that on line 16 too
<Bilford> add multiverse to the end
<freqmod> Bilford: line 10: deb http://....u/ dapper-backports main restricted universe __multiverse__
<Bilford> no _
<voicu> Healot: first, the interface takes very long to start (about 20sec) and it has a static ip address. then i need to set it to have 2 ip addresses with 2 different gateways and netmasks
<cap|com> i had a little problem with the kubuntu desktop cd when installing to hard disk. should i mention it here or is this not the right place?
<Bilford> a space
<Bilford> looks at lines 7 and 16
<Healot> voicu: you need an alias for your interface?
<MrFaber> playest: multiverse ist missing
<voicu> Healot: i don't mind actually that it takes that long to start... but i need the 2 ip stuff
<MrFaber> playest: you only have this for backports
<playest> MrFaber, yes ...
<MrFaber> playest: one second, I post mine list
<playest> i add it
<voicu> Healot: something like eth0 and eth0:1 but it won't work
<Healot> voicu: thumbrule, one IP one interface, but you can make a lot alias for you interface
<Healot> the man does show you how to do so... voicu
<MrFaber> playest: you have some unstable packages, maybe it has something to do with this
<playest> MrFaber, hummm
<voicu> yes, but it doesn't show me how... i'm not very good with networking
<playest> i have opera
<playest> and there is no dapper version
<MrFaber> playest: http://pastebin.com/755398
<MrFaber> playest: I mean kde 3.5.3 and latest amarok
<playest> it's the breezy version
<voicu> Healot: i tried with webmin too, and the connection didn't start at all
<playest> MrFaber, i have kde 3.5
<Healot> voicu: add this "mapping <if>" where if is your interface
<playest> and amarok is the latest too
<david_> anyone know what to setup to allow the auto updates to work behind a firewall
<MrFaber> playest: kde 3.5.3 and latest amarok are unstable
<voicu> Healot: ok, now what?
<playest> MrFaber, latest amrok is unsatble ?
<playest> are you sure
<playest> i read that not
<Healot> are you opening the man right now? voicu?
<playest> MrFaber, well
<voicu> Healot: yep
<playest> i install libextra...
<voicu> it says there that i need some kind of script... that's the part i don't get. what should the script return or what does it have to do?
<Healot> then add "map <map name> <alias> " just like in the man... voicu
<Healot> add as many aliases that you need
<Healot> after that configure the interface using the "iface" option just like the example below in the man
<playest> yeeesssssssssssssss !
<playest> thanks MrFaber it works :D
<playest> :)
<voicu> Healot: how about the script part?
<voicu> i tried mapping them like that and it didn't work
<Healot> if you have any, add it..
<Healot> if you don;t you don;t have too..
<MrFaber> playest: with what?
<MrFaber> playest: np
<playest> MrFaber, multiverse
<voicu> ok...
<MrFaber> playest: ok
<Healot> voicu: ifup both interfaces... voicu
<playest> well
<playest> i have to go
<playest> bye !
<playest> and glory to ubuntu
<Healot> not the original interfaces name, up the aliases
<playest> :D
<Healot> heh, playest
<playest> (i know i'm ridiculous)
<playest> Kubuntu ;)
<koriel> i'm trying to install jdk5 with adept and the installation freezes at 5%
<Bilford> helping people is a waste of time
<cap|com> hello. i had a little problem with the kubuntu desktop cd when installing to hard disk. to be precise, the visual partitioning tool didn't show all of my hard drives. the disk i wanted to install kubuntu to wasn't shown and so i was unable to create the partition where i wanted to. i managed the problem by downloading the alternate install cd and installed in text mode, where everything worked fine. but i wanted to mention this for future vers
<Healot> Bilford: yes, I couldn't agree more, but I need to feed my ego :)
<koriel> Bilford: disagree with u...helping people has to do with helping yourself
<Bilford> I dont learn anything by helping people
<MrFaber> ok, cu all
<MrFaber> thanks Healot
<koriel> then you re not helping them correctly...!
<voicu> and no one learns if no one helps...
<koriel> and I'm not talking only about computers btw
<DarkSpirit> Still no HTTPs for Kubuntu 6.06 ?
<koriel> according to chaos theory everything returns to u eventually
<Bilford> lol
<visik7> I've a console for a program that is in gtk2 the font inside the console is too big
<visik7> how can I reduce them without install gconf-editor ?
<pipitas> Hi -- has anybody in here ever run *U*buntu Dapper (note the missing "K") as a Live CD? I want to know if CUPS printing works there (I know it doesn't work on the *K*ubuntu Dapper Live CD)
<ivoks> hi there
<ivoks> pipitas: i just wanted to inform you that we are aware of CUPS problems in Dapper
<Hobbsee> !tell marco_ about ghost
<Healot> pipitas: the bug already filed
<ivoks> pipitas: these are upstream bugs... and we couldn't go with 1.1.x series, since ubuntu will be supported for 5 years, not few months
<pipitas> ivoks: No, they are *not* upstream bugs, definitely not (unless "upstream" means Debian for you)! You are shipping a b0rken configuration in Dapper. CUPS has released 1.2.1 two weeks ago, but Dapper ships 1.2.0.
<ivoks> pipitas: those are bugs in 1.2.0
<ivoks> pipitas: if you are willing to try, i packaged 1.2.1
<ivoks> pipitas: 1.2.1 will almost definetly get in dapper asap
<pipitas> ivoks: Also, I don't get why "supported for 5 years" means you can't offer a safe and tested CUPS 1.1.x --> 1.2.x upgrade at a later stage
<ivoks> pipitas: that way we don't have testing base
<pipitas> ivoks: I'm willing to test your 1.2.1 packages, yes (are you willing to listen to my proposals in return?)
<pipitas> ivoks: what is your real name?
<ivoks> pipitas: i'm allways open for proposal
<ivoks> pipitas: Ante Karamati
<pipitas> Hi, Ante then. :-)
<pipitas> ivoks: are you the official CUPS packager for Ubuntu?
<ivoks> pipitas: no, but i'm in the team that's responsible for printing in ubuntu
<ivoks> pipitas: we do everything in a team, not as individual
<ivoks> pipitas: https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-printing
<Bilford> are there team leaders
<pipitas> ivoks: I've blogged about Dapper printing, and part 2 (dealing with the Live CD) is currently in the queue (should appear online any time now)
<ivoks> pipitas: well, that's what blogs are for :)
<ivoks> pipitas: i'm interested in you testing this new packages (for 1.2.1)
<ivoks> this packages don't solve all issues, but do solve some of them
<ivoks> untill we solve most of/all critical issues, they will not get in dapper
<[zero] > Hi im trying to get mp3's to work in amarok, I know I have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list then "sudo apt-get update" it hasnt worked, what else do I need to do to the file?
<Hobbsee> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Bilford> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<pipitas> ivoks: you can put *anything* CUPS into Dapper now -- it can't be more b0rken than it is right now
<pipitas> :-)
<pipitas> ivoks: what's the URL for the 1.2.1 packages?
<ivoks> pipitas: i agree with you it doesn't work as it should, but these are upstream bugs, only
<ivoks> pipitas: http://www.grad.hr/~ivoks/ubuntu/cups/
<[zero] > Iv also done what it says on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats but it still just skips the files :/
<ivoks> pipitas: this should fix issues with older communication with older CUPS server (upstream bug)
<DarkSpirit> adric on ?
<DarkSpirit> Damn wrong channel
<Bilford> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<pipitas> ivoks: no, it is *your* bug too, if you ship it as you do. And no, 1.2.0 from CUPS.org did not have *these* bugs that Dapper has. You patched the CUPS.org pristine sources, which work -- but your patches make them not work.
<ivoks> pipitas: can you be specific about a bug?
<znh> Hello
<[zero] > Bilford: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/755466
<znh> Is 3.5 ever going to be in the repo's?
<Hobbsee> znh: for breezy? no
<pipitas> ivoks: 1) printing from 1.2.0 pristine to a 1.2.23 CUPS server works flawlessly; but is broken in Dapper
<znh> Hobbsee: dapper
<Hobbsee> !tell [zero]  about multiverse
<pipitas> ivoks: 2) the CUPS web admin interface works flawlessly in 1.2.0 pristine, but is broken in Dapper
<ivoks> pipitas: cups 1.2 changelog: The scheduler no longer uses chunking in responses to clients - this caused problems with older versions of CUPS
<Bilford> zero, you said you enabled multiverse, right
<bojan> hello, I have breezy badger, and want to upgrade to dapper. On the site in the instructions it says: "In Adept go to Manage Repositories and change "breezy" to "dapper""  Does that mean replace _everywhere_ where it says breezy to dapper?
<ivoks> pipitas: web interface is disabled in ubuntu
<ivoks> pipitas: has been since warty
<bojan> im just not sure exactly what that means...
<pipitas> ivoks: 3) the network printer auto-discovery works flawlessly in 1.2.0 pristine, but is mis-configured in Dapper
<ivoks> pipitas: (make that 1.2.1 changelog)
<ivoks> pipitas: which part is misconfigured?
<Hobbsee> znh: they should be there already.......of kde, i take it
<Hobbsee> bojan: yes
<ivoks> pipitas: Browsing is off, listen port in on localhost
<znh> Hobbsee: you sure?
<ivoks> pipitas: there is an option to enable browsing
<ivoks> pipitas: but cups stays listening on localhost
<Hobbsee> znh: kde3.5 has been in dapper for months.  kde3.5.3 however, is in a separate repo.
<bojan> so can't I just do find and replace breezy --> dapper in kate on my sources.list?
<pipitas> ivoks: I know that the web interface is "disabled" in Ubuntu (which I regard as a crime against usability), but the "README" hints to restore the web admin interface don't work, and hence it is broken
<Hobbsee> bojan: you can
<ivoks> pipitas: this is something you bloged about, but didn't check whole dapper's cups configuration
<znh> Hobbsee: okay
<Sergi0> znh: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Bilford> zero, you there?
<Bilford> [zero] ,you there
<[zero] > Bilford:  yeh
<Bilford>  you said you enabled multiverse, right
<[zero] > yeh
<Bilford> ok, you have to do this
<Bilford> add multiverse after the lines that have universe
<pipitas> ivoks: the misconfiguration of network printer auto-discovery is in that you disable the new "snmp" backend
<Bilford> so the line will say  universe multiverse
<[zero] > ah ok
<ivoks> pipitas: that's a feature request, not a bug
<pipitas> ivoks: it *is* a bug if you do disable features that are in by default, and that are described by the shipped documentation!
<bojan> Is "sudo apt-get update", followed by "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" the same as "Fetch Updates" + "Full Upgrade" + "Commit" In Adept?
<Hobbsee> bojan: yep
<bojan> ok
<bojan> I just like to do my upgrade out of X and KDE
<pipitas> ivoks: more, I even *bet* that all of you are completely clueless (and that is not meant as an insult, please!) about the snmp backend and what it does....
<bojan> just in case
<ivoks> pipitas: please, read the changelog for cups 1.2.1 and snmp
<ivoks> pipitas: part with "The SNMP backend did not compile on systems"...
<ivoks> pipitas: dapper is shipped for couple of archs, not only i386 and amd64
<pipitas> ivoks: I do not need to read the changelog for 1.2.1 and snmp -- I was the one that caused most of the changelog entries there :-)
<ivoks> pipitas: nice :)
<pipitas> ivoks: so which archs didnt the snmp backend compile on for Dapper?
<ivoks> pipitas: :)
<pipitas> ivoks: and if it doesn not compile on PPC, does that mean you will deprive i86 users from its features too, by disabling it for all?
<ivoks> pipitas: let's move along... snmp will be something we will discuss and include if compiles ok on all archs
<ivoks> pipitas: surly for edgy, but i don't guarantee for dapper
<ivoks> pipitas: we had a feature freeze
<ivoks> pipitas: snmp was introduced in rc3
<pipitas> pah!
<kbrooks> ivoks: in what?
<kbrooks> oh
<ivoks> kbrooks: cups
<mnk> hi all
<mnk> i am trying to install k3b :) but i keep getting an error: Bad header line [IP: 85.133.25.8 80] 
<mnk> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdebase/kcontrol_3.5.2-0ubuntu26_i386.deb  Bad header line [IP: 85.133.25.7 80] 
<mnk> any ideas what the problem is?
<mth`MAW> mnk: what about updating to kde3.5.3
<mnk> i'm using gnome :)
<pipitas> ivoks: snmp was introduced around RC3, that's true. And it worked fine in 1.2.0 release.
<mth`MAW> mnk: BUT using k3b :)
<mth`MAW> Fone
<mth`MAW> fine
<mnk> so how do i update that then?
<mth`MAW> No idea about your problem
<Bazzi> mnk: switch to a different mirror
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5.3
<mth`MAW> you tried: apt-get install k3b
<ubotu> hmm... kde3.5.3 is to upgrade to KDE3.5.3, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php (add the deb...line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<mth`MAW> ?
<ivoks> pipitas: that's irrelevant... it was introduced too late in release cycle
<mnk> yeah i did
<mnk> that's where the error comes from
<mnk> how can i switch mirrors?
<ivoks> pipitas: let's forget snmp and disscuss about other bugs
<mth`MAW> No Idea... Did you ever had problemes like this?
<mnk> nope
<ivoks> pipitas: it's something that can be enabled
<mth`MAW> mhm...
<ivoks> pipitas: by user, of course
<mnk> how can i switch mirrors, bazzi?
<mth`MAW> mnk: thats weird... may be a server problem...
<Bazzi> mnk: edit sources.list
<mth`MAW> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bazzi> use de.archive.ubuntu.com for example
<mth`MAW> ^^  good idea
<pipitas> ivoks: OK, I won't discuss that any more with you then. Just to say as a last thing: it all sounds like an excuse. You introduced and shipped a b0rken CUPS in Dapper in any case, and that's a fact that has not been prevented by "feature freeze" or whatever excuse...
<pipitas> ivoks: I'll test your 1.2.1 packages tomorrow
<mnk> cool thank you for that
<mnk> i will try that now
<pipitas> ivoks: just ping me, if you build newer once, please
<ivoks> pipitas: i agree it's shipped broken
<ivoks> pipitas: and we knew that, but there was no time to do anything more
<ivoks> pipitas: fixes will be in updates
<ivoks> pipitas: probably for couple of days
<scast> I don't knowww... should I install kubuntu? lol
<pipitas> ivoks: you even *knew* that you're shipping a b0rken CUPS???  And you didn't warn your users in any Release Notes then?? That's surely something that's unexcusable :-(   At least, this should never happen again!
<[zero] > no luck with the mp3 playback :/
<ivoks> pipitas: well, in the same way we knew some parts of KDE were broken
<ivoks> pipitas: there is no perfect software
<kivanio> hi
<equinoxeB> Hi there...
<DeadS0ul> oh no?
<DeadS0ul> *cough* mac *cough* =D
<ivoks> pipitas: that's why we release fixes for our users
<kivanio> i have a problem with amarok
<equinoxeB> could someone help me with kde develop code completion?
<equinoxeB> it doesn't work...
<kbrooks> xum
<pipitas> ivoks: but this *does* *not* *print* *at* *all*. A printing software can't be more fundamentally broken that this.
<kbrooks> um
<ivoks> pipitas: it prints
<kivanio> it's skiping the musics :/
<ivoks> pipitas: it doesn't print in special cases
<kbrooks> um
<teequ> Hi. I upgraded to Kubuntu 6.06 and now sounds don't work. I had tweaked them before to use gstreamer if I remember correctly, but now there is no gstreamer installed at all...
<cfraz89> ivoks: you need to install extracodecs for xine
<pipitas> ivoks: It does not even install a printer
<ivoks> pipitas: that's live cd
<kbrooks> can someone pasteebin the output of adept --help ?
<cfraz89> ivoks: run 'sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs'
<ivoks> cfraz89: that was for someone else, i guess :)
<pipitas> ivoks: it currently installs on harddisk -- I'll let you know if it is different from the Live CD
<cfraz89> oh sorry
<cfraz89> kivanio: : run 'sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs'
<ivoks> pipitas: well, it is :)
<equinoxeB> please... help! kde develop code completion... :((
<cfraz89> equinoxeB: whats wrong? kdevelop?
<MidMark> guys why nvidia-glx doesn't change my nv to nvidia in xorg.conf file?
<kbrooks> equinoxeB: why do you think its necessary?
<cfraz89> you can use code completion
<cfraz89> you have to tell kdevelop where the includes are
<equinoxeB> because I need to see class mebers when I type.... let's say... Class::
<equinoxeB> or... object.
<cfraz89> yep you can do that
<equinoxeB> MS VC style...
<equinoxeB> but... HOW?
<equinoxeB> :((
<kivanio> cfraz89: ok, i'm try
<equinoxeB> I'm trying to write a qt program
<teequ> is there some good guide to sound setup in Kubuntu?
<cfraz89> equinoxeB: go to project->Project options
<equinoxeB> ...
<equinoxeB> ok...
<cfraz89> then go to c++ specific
<cfraz89> then go to code completion
<cfraz89> then click on add
<equinoxeB> ok...
<cfraz89> if you want to write qt program, use the qt importer
<equinoxeB> qt...
<equinoxeB> :)
<equinoxeB> 10x A LOT
<cfraz89> np
<kivanio> cfraz89: tanks
<kivanio> equinoxeB: tanks
<SnF> which Linux OS would you guys recommend for networking and security penetration testing?
<mnk> Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/k3b/k3b_0.12.14-0ubuntu7_i386.deb  Bad header line
<mnk> hmm same problem with new server too
<mth`MAW> THAT is weird
<mnk> odd, huh?
<mth`MAW> yep
<mth`MAW> mhm, what about:
<mth`MAW> wget http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/k3b/k3b_0.12.14-0ubuntu7_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i k3b_0.12.14-0ubuntu7_i386.deb
<mth`MAW> ?!
<mth`MAW> should work...
<mth`MAW> It is not like it should be...
<mth`MAW> but may be it works
<x3on> I have a problem with k-network-manager, it handles my wired ethernet fine, but when I try to use wireless, it hangs on 28% "Activation stage: configuring device"
<cfraz89> kivanio: np
<joe_attaboy> x30n: I had the same issue when I installed dapper on my Dell laptop.
<x3on> yeah, it's a laptop joe :)
<cfraz89> x3on: do you have rt2500 by any chance?
<x3on> did you resolve it?
<joe_attaboy> The system detects the Netgear wifi card, but it hangs on initializing with a wep key
<x3on> it's a compaq presario x1000
<joe_attaboy> yes...
<joe_attaboy> here's what you have to do...
<x3on> I'm trying to use a wpa key
<cfraz89> hi noteventime
<joe_attaboy> Open /etc/network/interfaces as root and see if there's an entry in there for your wifi adapter. There was one in there for mone, but the wep key was missing
<joe_attaboy> more...
<x3on> ahh
<joe_attaboy> When I finally got the gui tool to add the key it added it in as "s:##########"
<joe_attaboy> Once I removed the "s:" prefix and rebooted, it worked.
<joe_attaboy> there seems to be some issues with the KDE tools and the proper configuration fo wifi
<joe_attaboy> of wifi
<x3on> yeah, shame, as the rest of the app is very functional and handy :)
<x3on> all there is in the config = "iface eth1 inet dhcp"
<joe_attaboy> you should have lines after that for the wireless tools commands
<joe_attaboy> do you have ethernet and wireless in the compac?
<x3on> yep :)
<moldor> hi all - nyone here know which kicker would periodically just close ?
<joe_attaboy> you should show more than one. in my dell, it's strange: breezy detected the wifi as eth1, but in dapper, it's eth2
<x3on> yeah there is
<x3on> eth0 and eth1, i just wrote that one line cos thats all there is for eth1 :)
<x3on> no wpa key etc
<x3on> WPA not WEP remember, that's why I'm using networkmanager :)
<DeadS0ul> can you use any wireless card for WPA or does it have to WPA complaint?
<Healot> x3on: did you use ndiswrapper? or native linux driver
<Healot> most ndis'ed drivers won't do WPA well
<kbrooks> what switches does the adept command support?
<mth`MAW> mnk: success?!
<cfraz89> kbrooks: nothing special
<mnk> nope
<cfraz89> just the kde and qt options
<mnk> oh sorry
<mnk> hold on
<slow-motion> hallo
<kbrooks> cfraz89: ... huh?
<cfraz89> for adept
<cfraz89> Usage: adept [Qt-options]  [KDE-options] 
<DeadS0ul> heh
<mnk> i dcd
<mnk> ok it is downloading it
<mnk> very odd though
<kbrooks> cfraz89: well, does adept accept the options that synaptic supports
<mnk> i don't understand why it didn't work thru apt-get
<cfraz89> no, i don't think so
<Healot> adept is a qt application, it doesn't fucntion like apt-get or aptitute
<barros> hi all.. I'm installing kubunto 6.06 here, but it hanged after installing kubuntu-desktop..
<Healot> you work the packages using the interface
<mth`MAW> me either
<DeadS0ul> cfraz89: still using xgl?
<barros> it show: Installed kubuntu-desktop and hangs
<serenity> hi
<cfraz89> DeadS0ul: in and out
<kbrooks> cfraz89: well, how do i set packages i want to install, through the CLI?
<barros> anyone got this problem too||
<apokryphos> barros: are you instaling from the terminal?
<serenity> my wlan-crad was dtected, but don't connect to my router connected with dhcp
<cfraz89> kbrooks: sudo apt-get install packagename
<barros> yes.. text mode install
<DeadS0ul> kbrooks: you can use apt instead
<kbrooks> DeadS0ul: "set".
<kbrooks> cfraz89: "set".
<apokryphos> barros: where does it hang, on what, and how long you been waiting?
<Healot> barros: no unfortunately, but if you got a vlank screen during install, then the bug already filed
<kbrooks> i'm not a newbie or anything like that
<cfraz89> ok, sorry
<slow-motion> can i use the dapper cd to boot and mount my old /home to burn it on cd?
<DeadS0ul> ah, whaddya set?
<barros> it hangs in the install progress
<cfraz89> do you mean like a cli adept?
<kbrooks> cfraz89: no
<barros> show: Installed kununtu-desktop
<apokryphos> barros: cancel it and retype the command
<barros> i'm using the alternate CD
<apokryphos> slow-motion: what?
<DeadS0ul> slow-motion: I know you can use knoppix for that
<apokryphos> barros: on, text-installer you mean
<barros> yes
<moldor> slow-motion: yeah - I did that today with mine - it'll be mounted under /media/<something>
<cfraz89> sorry kbrooks, im lost
<kbrooks> i mean like the way dpkg lets you "set selections", except through adept
<cfraz89> ah
<barros> I can access the consoles, but the install is hanged
<DeadS0ul> ah
<slow-motion> i have fucked up my system by tried to upgrade online
<Toothpick> Hello, is there a tool for remaster the kubuntu live cd?
<apokryphos> slow-motion: what's mucked up?
<cfraz89> kbrooks: probably dselect?
<slow-motion> the boot sector
<apokryphos> slow-motion: you can use the liveCD to manage your partitions/hd yes
<barros> apokryphos, I got the same issue installing it in a vmware
<mnk> k3b depends on kcontrol;
<moldor> slow-motion: tried just reinstalling grub ?
<apokryphos> barros: is the CD ok, did you check the md5sum?
<slow-motion> moldor how?
<serenity> my wlan-crad was detected, but don't connect to my router connected with dhcp
<barros> nope.. will check now
<apokryphos> mnk: so?
<slow-motion> there was a grub bash
<apokryphos> ?
<slow-motion> then i get my windows cd and rewrote the boot sector
<slow-motion> now i'm under windows and want to save my old /home
<cfraz89> lol aptitude has minesweeper in it
<apokryphos> slow-motion: is your /home not on a seperate partition?
<slow-motion> yes
<Healot> cfraz89: you just know that?
<apokryphos> slow-motion: so why would you need to save your /home?
<cfraz89> just found out
<moldor> slow-motion: forget it under Wintendo - it can't read the linux disk formats (can barely read its' own !!)
<apokryphos> slow-motion: just reinstall Kubuntu and specify the same /home partition to act as /home
<moldor> apokryphos: his pr0n collection, of course !
<apokryphos> moldor: not in /home? ;-)
<slow-motion> moldor try total commander with the extfs plugin. that can read linux
<moldor> apokryphos: y not ?  my wife can't see it there (non-system-wide /pome !!!)
<slow-motion> no, i have to save and delete my /home
<Healot> heh, I won't play a text-based minesweeper, but to waste time, yes I would
<pussfeller> also e2fs explorer
<apokryphos> slow-motion: why?
<ryanakca> anybody know when cups will be fixed?
<cfraz89> lol
<apokryphos> moldor: =)
<moldor> slow-motion: can it ?  handy to know if I ever need to abuse myself and run Windows again!
<slow-motion> the structure is mucked uop
<pussfeller> also there is a thing which will supposedly allow you to mount ext2 parts in windows, good luck
<apokryphos> ryanakca: what problem are you having? cups works fine here
<dr_willis> ryanakca:  whats broke with it?
<barros> apokryphos, where can I check the real md5||
<apokryphos> slow-motion: well there's no point deleting it now. Get your new install sorted and then muck around with it
<dr_willis> it works for me also. I did have to install some xtra printer/foomatic drivers however i recall. (with synaptic)
<barros> sorry, found this
<barros> :DD
<apokryphos> barros: open it in K3b
<jpatrick> anyone with good C++ skills here?
<slow-motion> <apokryphos> slow-motion: well there's no point deleting it now. Get your new install sorted and then muck around with it < the point is, that my /home is mucked
<slow-motion> and it is the damn best point
<moldor> pussfeller: I've heard that it can only read ext2 tho, not ext3
<apokryphos> slow-motion: mucked in what way?
<apokryphos> slow-motion: "mucked" is not every descriptive at all
<pussfeller> when I mount a usb drive, konqy is using D00m fonts i had used like a month ago, and I have set the fonts to default in the kcontrol thingee....
<barros> apokryphos, the md5sum is OK
<Healot> jpatrick: #c or #c++
<apokryphos> barros: hm, then the install should go fine... that's odd
<slow-motion> i can read everything from the home partionen, but the partion does not exist
<jpatrick> Healot: sure
<Healot> hope you want answer there
<barros> it is the second time.. so strange
<apokryphos> slow-motion: you can read a partition that doesn't exist?
<apokryphos> ....
<slow-motion> yep
<barros> apokryphos, :DDD
<barros> got it.
<Toothpick> For those curious I found my answer http://www.atworkonline.it/~bibe/ubuntu/custom-livecd.htm
<moldor> we are in the presence of a deity !
<barros> it was just a LONG delay..
<slow-motion> i will boot knoppix now and try with that
<pperez> hello everyone. The following question might have already been asked, but I after searching the forums, I have yet to find a possible solution that solves my problem
<barros> thanks, and sorry for the confusion
<ryanakca> apokryphos: printing threw smb... it worked fine before upgrading to dapper... but now :S
<moldor> so anyone had kicker spontaneously shut down on them ?
<pperez> After my recent system upgrade (to dapper), I have lost the ability to play multimedia (divx, mpeg, etc)
<ryanakca> apokryphos: btw... printing threw samba
<pperez> Xine gives out errors like "unsupported format (format-type)"
<moldor> pperez: same thing happened to me this afternoon - easyubuntu soon fixed that...
<Healot> pperez: libxine-extracodecs is what you need
<Healot> xine uses different package for OpenAVI and MPEG now
<pperez> Healot: why isn't libxine-extracodecs install by default?
<jpatrick> pperez: not free
<pperez> Healot: thanks, I am installing right now
<pussfeller> ideological objections to using proprietary codecs
<pperez> is libxine-extracodecs w32codecs renamed?
<Healot> pperez: it doesn;t exist in breezy
<apokryphos> jpatrick: it is actually, there are free codecs for mp3; it's just that i.e. mp3 is a patented format
<apokryphos> and the owners want like 60,000 for it to be used
<apokryphos> greeedy
<Healot> pperez: different packages they are... dapper's developer made a different package for xine
<pussfeller> franhauffer hasn't being suing the world tho, they should get credit for that
<mnk> is libxine-extracodecs for totem too?
<apokryphos> mnk: totem can use xine, so yes.
<mnk> cos my totem doesn't seem to want to play anything from the net :)
<mnk> ok thanks
<apokryphos> though kaffeine is better :P
<Healot> mnk: for xine mostly... totem uses (gstreamer) by default
<Healot> but totem-xine uses libxine
<mnk> ok cool
<scast> I am going to hit the install shortcut. Anything that I should know before ?
<Healot> totem-xine, mnk, two different metapackages
<pussfeller> hmm i think adept-updater needs some work....
<mnk> ???
* mnk is confused
<mnk> :S
<kbrooks> scast: the shortcut isnt magic
<kbrooks> scast: it does not do everything for you
<pussfeller> its blanked out for like 5 miutes... maybe its running in python or something
<Healot> mnk: totem and totem-xine are two different meta packages
<ryanakca> apokryphos, dr_willis: When I try reinstalling the printer, threw KControl I select the driver "E210 gdi" for my E210 printer that I connect to threw samba. I get this error, and yes, I am in administrator mode: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/755548
<mnk> oic
<Healot> totem uses gstreamer plugins and totem-xine uses libxine
<mnk> i'm using totem
<mnk> oic
<mnk> so how do i get the codecs installed for gstreamer?
<Healot> gstreamer* packages
<mnk> Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdebase/kcontrol_3.5.2-0ubuntu26_i386.deb  Bad header line
<mnk> DRAT - it didn't work
<pussfeller> well, xine will generally work better than gstreamer
<sckbast> kbrooks: exactly what I have to hit?
<Healot> apt-cache search gstreamer for list of gstreamer plugins
<sckbast> Nothing is hard after you install gentoo. lol
<Healot> gstreamer*mad is for MPEG1/2/3
<mnk> there's like five million results :)
<Healot> mnk: bleh
<apokryphos> ryan__: my best guess is for you to file a bug report
<apokryphos> * ryanakca
<moldor> scast: but after you install Gentoo your brain is totally friend and you *can't* do anything else !
<ryanakca> apokryphos: kk
<scast> moldor: LIE!
<apokryphos> !bugs
<moldor> scast: :-)
<scast> well be right back. Going to install this kubuntu.
<apokryphos> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<scast> But as somebody says, Install does not do everything for me!
<scast> be right back.
<x3on> does anyone know where K-Network-Manager writes WPA keys to?
<mnk> how do i install a .deb package? i tried to download it manually and install it
<moldor> mnk: dpkg -i <packagename>
<barros> just finished the installation.. that was great, my RT2500 D-Link USB was detected!! great
<Healot> barros: RT2xxx wifi is the best for linux at the moment
<Healot> and of course Prism
<h3sp4wn> Atheros is best
<apokryphos> mnk: what is it you're trying to install?
<barros> is there some wpa utillity shipped with ubuntu or have I to use wpa_supplicant||
<mnk> k3b
<mnk> on gnome
<mnk> kcontrol
<barros> Healot, fortunately...:DD
<h3sp4wn> barros: with ralink you need to use the wpa support built into the driver
<barros> h3sp4wn, hmm.. how do I do that|| i used fedora with ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant before
<pussfeller> so the d-link usbs are the ones to get, then?
<h3sp4wn> Not really the dapper support for ralink is worse than breezy
<h3sp4wn> And you can't use network manager with ralink stuff
<pussfeller> hmm i was waiting for the new kernel to get current ralink drivers
<h3sp4wn> I think they are going to switch to the open source rt2xx ones for edgy
<h3sp4wn> (It said so on the bug report about all the problems with rt2500 in dapper)
<pussfeller> the rtxxx is the rewrite of the original drivers from scracth?
<h3sp4wn> barros: Does the card come up as ra0 ?
<h3sp4wn> barros: Does the card come up as or rusb0 ?
<barros> h3sp4wn, rusb0
<barros> I was able to see my router
<Healot> your physical router?
<barros> yes
<Healot> or you can spawn it over the network? hehe
<barros> huh||
<h3sp4wn> barros: http://pastebin.com/755566 (thats how to do wpa psk needs to go into /etc/network/interfaces set ssid and psk) then run sudo ifdown rusb0 && sudo ifup rusb0
<barros> h3sp4wn, thanls, will try it out
<barros> dows it support wpa2+aes||
<barros> *does
<h3sp4wn> No
<barros> :((
<vinboy> i have a bash script, how do I make it leave the console open while the program runs?
<ryanakca> apokryphos: Ok. I changed to localhost:631, I selected E210 gdi driver instead of E210 driver, no errors. I now get this dialog: http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/screenshot2.png       what do I enter?
<h3sp4wn> barros : ralink does have a driver that does support it but you would have to build it yourself - the opensource one would let you use wpa2 via wpa_supplicant
<Healot> yeah, btw the compilation should be easy
<barros> h3sp4wn, I'll first try this one.. then I cant try wpa2
<barros> *can
<cfraz89> do the opensource drivers work with networkmanager?
<catholikos> hi all
<barros> have to disconnect, will get the notebook to my desktop.. be back later.
<barros> thanks all
<Healot> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers.
<h3sp4wn> cfraz89: Should do (wuth wext) but you will have much less trouble if you just use atheros stuff (I think the radio's etc are generally of higher quality)
<cfraz89> oh ok
<cfraz89> thanks
<cfraz89> i have a rt2500
<cfraz89> using standard ubuntu drivers
<h3sp4wn> And you can't use network manager ?
<cfraz89> is kind of unreliable, doesnt support nm
<cfraz89> no
<cfraz89> it hangs on activating device
<cfraz89> and sometimes the wireless card freezes
<h3sp4wn> But it was fine in breezy ? I had the same thing so got an atheros one
<cfraz89> and i have to reload the rt2500 module
<cfraz89> no, had same probs in mandriva
<cfraz89> i think its a driver thing
<h3sp4wn> My rt2500 worked flawlessly with breezy just not dapper
<cfraz89> oh ok
<cfraz89> worked with nm?
<h3sp4wn> Never wanted to use it
<cfraz89> oh ok
<cfraz89> i like it
<cfraz89> using it on my laptop
<balor> Where is libqt-mt.so on Dapper?  I can only find libqt-mt.so.3?
<libben> Hmm, gonna dual boot kubuntu again with xp, but i allready have a huge partition with alot of things. anyone noticed any problems with the NTFS write yet?
<vinboy> slow??
<vinboy> i never use it
<h3sp4wn> cfraz89: My laptop has a cardbus rt2500 that works fine with wpa_supplicant (with the opensource drivers but currently under kanotix)
<cfraz89> h3sp4wn: ah cool. i might try them out
<cfraz89> aren't the standard ralink drivers opensource too?
<cfraz89> otherwise they wouldnt be in ubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> cfraz89: They are opensource but they are not very well maintained (by ralink)
<cfraz89> ah ok
<h3sp4wn> cfraz89: They have a new opensource driver (which supports wpa2)
<cfraz89> yeah, i read about it
<cfraz89> thanks!
<cfraz89> ill give it a go
<h3sp4wn> Network manager needs it to work through wext (and the new ones still have their own wpa in them) though
<cfraz89> oh ok
<jeroenvrp> system:/media
<adamant1988> well I'm installing kubuntu on my system now :)
<jeroenvrp> after re-creating myself as user, cdrom/dvd's are not auto-mounted
<cfraz89> im getting that problem after some upgrade
<cfraz89> media:/ no longer picks up my cd's
<cfraz89> but it picks up flash drive
<jeroenvrp> maybe it has to with /etc/fstab
<cfraz89> mebe
<jeroenvrp> cfraz89: what is your cdrom/dvd line
<Vose> hi
<cfraz89> it is /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<cfraz89> i can mount it manually fine
<cfraz89> i think it might have been upgrade to kde 3.5.3 that borked it
<jeroenvrp>  /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0  udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<jeroenvrp> same as mine
<Vose> I tryed added the wine web stie to adapt and messed up by inputing the wrong thing and now adapt will not open saying that the apt database is messed up
<cfraz89> hm
<jeroenvrp> cfraz89: do you have kde 3.5.3?
<cfraz89> yep
<jeroenvrp> ok
<cfraz89> you?
<Vose> any documentation on how to reinstall adept?
<jeroenvrp> to
<cfraz89> 3.5.2?
<jeroenvrp> cfraz89: no 3.5.3
<cfraz89> hmm
<cfraz89> i think it is 3.5.3 bug
<cfraz89> packaging maybe
<Bazzi> cfraz89: confirming
<Bazzi> 3.5.3 broke auto mounting
<cfraz89> ahh
<cfraz89> hmm we'd better bug report
<jeroenvrp> Bazzi: is this a kde-issue or a kubuntu-issue
<Bazzi> I don't know
<jeroenvrp> I have another user with kde 3.5.3 that has a working automount
<Bazzi> I suspect kubuntu
<GazzaK> 3.5.3 for me still mounts samba drive, but I have lost the little icon on the desktop, but it is still there in the area I created the mount point, so I just created a link to it
<Bazzi> yeah I lost the desktop mount icons as well
<GazzaK> Bazzi: just create a link to them?
<GazzaK> create new, link to location (url)
<Bazzi> was too lazy to do so ;)
<equinoxeB> auto-mount works for me... kde 3.5.3
<cfraz89> hmm
<jaims> hola
<jaims> alguien aqu ha actualizado a dapper?
<jeroenvrp> cfraz89: Bazzi: found a workaround
<jeroenvrp> remove ,noauto from /etc/fstab
<jaims> he visto que alguna gente ha tenido problemas al actualizar ubuntu...
<jeroenvrp> now it works
<jeroenvrp> very strange
<cfraz89> thanks!
<jaims> glups, sorry, chosen the wrong channel...
<cfraz89> but does that mean the computer will try to mount it at boot?
<Vose> Anyone have amuinut to look over an error mesage?
<Vose> I posted it to http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/755647
<Vose> I am trying to reinstall adapt
<cfraz89> Vose: try sudo apt-setup
<gael_> hello bonjour des francophones ici?
<Vose> ok
<wanama> hello people!
<cfraz89> gael_: #kubuntu-fr ?
<cfraz89> hi wanama
<Vose> when asked for a CD I used kbuntu right?
<gael_> okay many thanks
<cfraz89> yep
<jaims> good bye
<cfraz89> gael_: np
<wanama> hi have a problem with the new 6.0.6 LTS. Ive upgraded yesterday from the the dapper beta, and everything seemed went ok..
<wanama> but ive got a very big problem, i think some issue related to khtml
<wanama> e
<jeroenvrp> cfraz89: maybe, but thats not a problem
<cfraz89> oh ok
<cfraz89> cool
<wanama> evrytime i launch konqueror or simply evry khtml app like the kununtu help my system freezes
<jeroenvrp> wanama: strange
<wanama> any1 have experienced my same problem? any help is appreciated, as i dont know what to do
<jeroenvrp> wanama: it is a new fresh install
<jeroenvrp> do you have a new homedir?
<wanama> nope, ive upgraded via apt
<equinoxeB> do a fresh install :P
<jeroenvrp> wanama: can you try with another user?
<jeroenvrp> create a new one in the system settings
<wanama> mmmm thats a try i can do, create a new user and try to replicate the 'bug'
<jeroenvrp> yep
<jeroenvrp> thats bughunting tip #1 :-)
<cfraz89> jeroenvrp: thanks for the tip!
<wanama> ok...ill let u know soon :) thanx to all for the tips :D
<jeroenvrp> wanama: and if that is the problem
<Vose> It now shows permission but it does not recognize the cd?
<scast> How do I install nvidia driver?
<jeroenvrp> just remove /home/you/.kde/share/apps/khtml and /home/you/.kde/share/config/khtmlrc
<jeroenvrp> wanama: better move it
<wanama> ok jero
<wanama> thanx again
<Vose> I think I got apt-setup to work by retreaving from html site. But that did not fix the problem
<Vose> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/755668
<Vose> I just want to reinstall adapt so I can try again to install wine (I am a complet n00b)
<Vose> So if anyone knows how to do that let me know. Thank you
<MidMark> is it normal that nvidia driver won't automatically change the xorg.conf file from nv to nvidia?
<cfraz89> MidMark: yes
<MidMark> cfraz89: non era automatico una volta?
<cfraz89> Vose: sudo apt-get install wine
<amarok3b> hello all
<cfraz89> MidMark: sorry?
<MidMark> cfraz89: sorry, is it automated in breezy or in the previous nvidia packages?
<cfraz89> MidMark: no, i dont think it ever has been automated
<cfraz89> but its only one line to change
<MidMark> cfraz89: yes I know, but is not user friendly damn!
<cfraz89> lol
<MidMark> cfraz89: thanx
<cfraz89> it comes with helper programs to enable it for you
<cfraz89> np
<cfraz89> nvidia-xconfig
<MidMark> cfraz89: you have surround 4.x or 5.x with kubuntu?
<cfraz89> nope
<MidMark> didn't know how to work with amarok
<cfraz89> just crappy laptop speakers
<cfraz89> did you try the xine engine settings?
<MidMark> someone that has dolby surround?
<cfraz89> MidMark: amarok has option for surround
<cfraz89> Vose: what happened to your adept?
<MidMark> cfraz89: yes I know, but they don't work, I cannot hear nothinf
<cfraz89> oh
<Vose> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/755680
<Vose> my adept will not open now
<MidMark> cfraz89: don't know if there is something to change
<cfraz89> MidMark: can i see your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<cfraz89> reinstalling adept wont help
<cfraz89> sorry i meant vose
<Vose> I tryed inserting the web site found at wines into the list of update location and did not include correct peremeters so It will no longer open
<cfraz89> Vose, could you please paste /etc/apt/source.list ?
<cfraz89> you will have to edit it
<cfraz89> manually
<Vose> what is the command to get the list?
<cfraz89> go to /etc/apt/ in konqueror
<Vose> oh ok
<cfraz89> then right click on sources.list
<cfraz89> and go to actions->edit as root
<cfraz89> delete that line you added
<cfraz89> and paste in:
<cfraz89> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt breezy main
<cfraz89> if your using breezy
<MidMark> cfraz89: this is my goal -> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDapperWhatStillNeedsAConsole
<cfraz89> or
<cfraz89> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<cfraz89> for dapper
<Vose> cfarza http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/755686
<cfraz89> ok
<cfraz89> delete the first line
<cfraz89> MidMark: i see
<cfraz89> Vose: deleted the wine line?
<Vose> and save
<cfraz89> paste this in to replace it:
<cfraz89> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt breezy main
<khalid> I have a question...
<khalid> IS there a way to view a list of all available packages in the archives using apt-get? I hate the KDE package manager
<cfraz89> Vose:then save
<cfraz89> it should be ok
<Vose> ok I get a kate error
<cfraz89> did you edit it as root?
<Vose> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/755692
<cfraz89> dont think you did
<cfraz89> you have to edit as root
<Vose> root is a consept I have understood yet I am signed it as administrator is that the same thing?
<cfraz89> is different
<Vose> or does it have to do with sudo permition?
<cfraz89> yes, its the sudo thing
<cfraz89> in ubuntu, being admin doesnt mean you can do administrative stuff easy
<Vose> hmm ok
<h3sp4wn> khalid: apt-cache search if you are looking for something specific or http://packages.ubuntulinux.org has all the packages on it
<Vose> safty seems to be at the termanal leval or something like that
<cfraz89> run kdesu 'kate /etc/apt/sources.list'
<cfraz89> Vose:go to menu, press run, paste in: kdesu 'kate /etc/apt/sources.list'
<h3sp4wn> khalid: or just run sudo aptitude (from the command line - interactive aptitude is pretty good)
<cfraz89> i have to sleep now
<cfraz89> work in 7 hours
<cfraz89> Vose, after you run that, delete the line, paste in the one i gave, you, and adept should work again
<Vose> It opned kate then I did the delet and past but still same error
<cfraz89> then fetch updates, and you should be able to get wine
<Vose> when I try to save
<cfraz89> hmmm
<cfraz89> thats not good
<cfraz89> try running konqueror as root, then check permissions on the file
<cfraz89> make sure owner can write
<Vose> I will post error message
<cfraz89> i have to sleep now, sorry
<cius> does easyubuntu work on kubuntu?
<cfraz89> cya
<Vose> ok thank you though
<Vose> bye
<cfraz89> no problem, good luck
<h3sp4wn> cius: probably why not try #easyubuntu
<cfraz89> check the permissions forom root konqueror
<cfraz89> good luck
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn: it does
<kbrooks> cius: yes
<khalid> One more question, this is noobish, but I've tried all day and can't figure it out.  How do I change my screen resolution in KDE?
<Vose> root konqueror? not sure what that means
<cius> kbrooks, I was just wondering because I used it last night but I still can't play mp3s
<cius> using amarok btw
<h3sp4wn> cius: Are you using xine backend ? should be
<cius> h3sp4wn, yes
<cius> and I have the output set to autdetect
<Vose> kate is saying I don't have permition to write a file http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/755700
<h3sp4wn> cius: sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs
<cius> I have a 5.1 AC 97 setup
<cius> h3sp4wn, thanks, I'll try that
<h3sp4wn> cuis: It requires multiverse to be enabled which easyubuntu should have done
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn: um
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn: do u misunderstand?
<jaims> bye
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn: easyubuntu doesnt overwrite your sources.list. it generates a brand new one and then uses that
<cius> checking my repos through adept doesn't show multiverse as enabled
<cius> kbrooks, that might be why
<h3sp4wn> cius: enable multiverse from adept then
<cius> would that be the backports or do I need to manaully add it?
<h3sp4wn> kbrooks: I probably do misunderstand
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn: it DOES include the original sources.list, though
<h3sp4wn> kbrooks: Does it use unauthenticated packages ?
<h3sp4wn> kbrooks: Does the libxine-extracodecs just come from multiverse or do you have your own version of that package ?
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn: former
<x3on> does anyone know where KNetworkManager writes its WPA ssid/key info to ??
<kbrooks> h3sp4wn: wee dont have our own versions of pre-existing packages
<cius> adding multiverse manually worked, but I wonder why easyubuntu didn't install it?
<MidMark> someone that take effects by surround can help me? I cannot hear from rear speaker...
<kbrooks> cius: it should have
<davidhouse> hi guys. you know the key to the right of Alt Gr on a lot of keyboards? the one that executes right-click action in windows? i want to make it into an Alt key. i guess xmodmap could do this, but i'm not sure which keycodes i'd need. http://paste.lisp.org/display/20801 is the output from xev when i press the key
<cius> kbrooks, maybe it spit out an error I didn't see, but I ran it last night and it didn't install libxin-extracodecs
<cius> libxine-extracodecs*
<davidhouse> is this feasible?
<kbrooks> cius: i don't use kubuntu
<cius> you think that may have had something to do with it?
<khalid> I'm trying to compile Kmuddy and I get this error: configure:6321: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<khalid> What does that mean?
<pussfeller> how do I uninstall amarok without removing anything else?
<crimsun> khalid: you probably want to apt-get install build-essential && apt-get build-dep kdenetwork
<linux_galore> khalid: means the kernel and libstdc++ dont match
<crimsun> linux_galore: that's usually not the culprit
<linux_galore> crimsun: is most of the time for me
<crimsun> linux_galore: the kernel wouldn't enter into /lib/cpp ...
<evert_> I'm reconfiguring my xserver-xorg , but he asks witch mouse i've got : a ImPS/2 or a ExplorerPS/2 ..; wich one o i have to choose ?
<linux_galore> crimsun: usually find Ive updated gcc or a lib and the kernel doesnt sync so i cant compile it
<crimsun> linux_galore: trust me, the kernel doesn't have to do with /lib/cpp
<weedar> Anyone familiar with the wiki at ubuntu.com? I want to add a reader-comment to a page and wonder if I have to do it "manually" or if there is a trick to it :)
<crimsun> weedar: log in and edit the page.
<linux_galore> evert_: dont know read the bottom of your mouse
<Firetech> anyone here running XGL/Compiz?
<erov> anyone have any success with ATI drivers?
<linux_galore> evert_: what model of mouse do you have
<evert_> I've  got a wireless mouse of logitech
<teequ> Webbrowsing reveals that a lot of people are facing problems with sounds in Kubuntu 6.06. I can't get sounds working, any general advice
<teequ> for me cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp produces sound
<nixternal> erov: i have had success with ati drivers...well the update fglrx drivers for my radeon 9800
<teequ> but aplay /dev/urandom doesn't
<erov> nixternal: ok.. I was about to ask a question but I think I've gotten it to work now
<nixternal> i used the wiki for a little bit of support when i did mine...i ran into all kinds of problems
<erov> I tried to play a quake2 modded game.. and it was slow as hell.. I was like.. no way this machine is pretty decent.. it should be flying
<evert_> I'm reconfiguring my xserver-xorg , but he asks witch mouse i've got : a ImPS/2 or a ExplorerPS/2 ..; wich one o i have to choose ? 	I have got a wireless logitch mouse ...
<erov> it was using those default mesa drivers
<linux_galore> evert_: use the explorer options that what i did works fine
<evert_> ok thx , i'll try it
<nixternal> i still need to do more tweaking because it seems my older gf4 mx is better with glx then the ati radeon 9800
<nixternal> the default mesa drivers are junk
<linux_galore> <- has a logitech cordless optical mouse
<james_xxx> when a CD burner says 16x10x40x, what does that mean?
* nixternal does too linux_galore
<nixternal> im in the process of tweakin' all of the buttons for it
<ubuntu> Wow Kubuntu 6.06 is better.
<nixternal> lol
<weedar> that is the motto
<nixternal> shameless plug
<linux_galore> lol
<ubuntu> A lot has changed. (I was just using 5.10 yesterday) lol
<evert_> i'm going to restart x server with nvidia drivers
<evert_> hope evertything went ok
<nixternal> ahhh...ubuntu upgraded to ey
<evert_> I did i to much
<nixternal> dist-upgrade ubuntu?
<evert_> i'm just to dumb for installing nvidia drivers i think :P
<weedar> thanks crimsun, I was afraid you'd say that
<ubuntu> No. I removed 5.10 and wanted to test 6.06. and I like it better. Few issues I had with 5.10 where konqueur opened everythign in tab seems to be gone
<nixternal> alrighty ubuntu...tell the pupeteer it's time to leave...so you can run all by yourself helping out the channel ;)
<ubuntu> I am going to install it now :D
<ubuntu> I wish
<nixternal> haha
<ubuntu> I am a newbie.
<nixternal> no0buntu?
<nixternal> lol
<LinuxNewbie2> I was here this morning aka from 1am till 6am using Kubuntu 5.10. I learned 2 things about it. 1 Programs are hard to install 2) Konsole commands are Case Sensitive.
<LinuxNewbie2> 6.1 has Add/Remove Programs :D
<crimsun> [6.06] 
<LinuxNewbie2> Whatever
<LinuxNewbie2> I selected "London" why does it says GMT +1
<crimsun> because London is on BST iirc
<Riddell> LinuxNewbie2: because that's the time zone you're in
<LinuxNewbie2> London = GMT 0
<crimsun> erm, isn't it BST (GMT+1) right now?
<SkrotFFS> I thought england was GMT, as I'm in norway and I'm GMT+1
<LinuxNewbie2> England is GMT
<davidhouse> not at the moment it's not
<SkrotFFS> And norway is GMT+1, or CET or something
<SkrotFFS> Maybe it has to do with daylight savings or whatever it's called
<crimsun> Current time zone offset:	UTC/GMT +1 hour
<crimsun> Time zone abbreviation:	BST - British Summer Time
<LinuxNewbie2> i think it seems it will set the hour by 1
<davidhouse> we're in summer time, which is GMT+1.
<khalid> I know I'm being a pest, but one more: How to I change my screen resolution in KDE?
<LinuxNewbie2> System Settings
<LinuxNewbie2> Display
<LinuxNewbie2> So what do I call the "START" button in Kubuntu.
<LinuxNewbie2> K Menu ?
<davidhouse> yep.
<xgllo> the kart
<erov> very nice now
<khalid> I dont see a display.  The closest thing was SCreen REsize and Rotate, but it didnt do anything
<davidhouse> khalid: try K Menu -> System Settings
<khalid> I spent hours earlier trying to figure it out. Heh
<LinuxNewbie2> The Partitioner is a bit different. I nearly formated my C:\ which contains windows. lol
<davidhouse> khalid: K Menu -> System Settings -> Hardware -> Display (an icon which looks like a monitor with an X in it)
<LinuxNewbie2> How do I let Kubuntu create the parition and the swap disk ?
<equinoxeB> How do I put the KasBar to the top of the screen?
<davidhouse> equinoxeB: try right clicking and looking for a 'configure' link
<equinoxeB> It does have on
<equinoxeB> one
<linux_galore> equinoxeB: grab it and drag it there
<equinoxeB> but no... top..left
<LinuxNewbie2> I created 19Gb ext3 and 1.51gb swap that is correct right ?
<james_xxx> has anyone figured out a fix for the issue with screen savers not working in KDE 3.5.3?
<davidhouse> equinoxeB: Arrangement -> change the Settings For dialogue to point to your KasBar -> click the top-left blank button in the grid of 12
<linux_galore> equinoxeB: same as moving a file
<conor> i have a small problem
<conor> might be big
<equinoxeB> got it
<equinoxeB> 10x to all
<linux_galore> conor: play it some more it will get bigger lol
<mongey> haha
<linux_galore> with it*
<linux_galore> stop,, you will go blind
<LinuxNewbie2> I created 19Gb ext3 and 1.51gb swap that is correct right ?
<mongey> anyway
<mongey> i cant play music from other partions
<linux_galore> LinuxNewbie2: you mean / is 19Gb and swap is 1.5gb,  varies
<mongey> aka mt nfts one
<linux_galore> LinuxNewbie2: I have lots of tam so I dont have a big swap partition
<linux_galore> ram*
<LinuxNewbie2> For a second I thought I just formated my E:\
<linux_galore> mongey: NTFS isnt really well documented
<linux_galore> mongey: need to use something called captive
<linux_galore> http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<mongey> how do i install firefox
<iNiku> um, ubuntu has ntfs read support out of the box
<linux_galore> mongey:  apt-get install firefox
<linux_galore> mongey: it should already be installed
<LinuxNewbie2> I also got to sex the EXT3 to active right ?
<cius> is there a setting to have windows open in the same position they last closed at?
<linux_galore> then again maybe not
<equinoxeB> mogey: are the ntfs partitions mounted?
<linux_galore> does kubuntu cd only have konqueror still
<GazzaK> linux_galore: yes
<linux_galore> GazzaK: aaah
<pussfeller> how do i remove apps without removing deps
<LinuxNewbie2> It was a lot easier in 5.1
<linux_galore> GazzaK: Ive been running this rig for ages now and its hardly Ubuntu any more
<mongey> emmmmmmmmm
<mongey> well i can access them yes
<linux_galore> pussfeller: dont remove the app
<mongey> throught /media
<pussfeller> i need to so i can roll my own
<LinuxNewbie2> Isn't there a guide on how to install 6.06 ?
<linux_galore> pussfeller: just roll your own thats what i did ,then just remove the binary file
<pussfeller> linux_galore: that seems like cheating
<linux_galore> pussfeller: no its thats simple
<pussfeller> and then I have to deal with it again everytime theres an upgrade
<mongey> equinoxeB: i cant pm yet
<mongey> have to reg
<linux_galore> pussfeller: type whereis firefox   remove the binary and then install the compiled one
<linux_galore> pussfeller: dont have to deal with anything
<linux_galore> pussfeller: nothing broken because the firefox binary is just a startup program
<bkh> Hello... I installed Ubuntu, remembered how much I despise gnome dialog boxes and added Kubuntu desktop, everything seems to be happy, but is there a kde program that will sit on the panel and inform me of updates?
<cius> okay, i set Konqueror's homepage, but it still opens with the information "Konqueror, Conquer your desktop" page...?
<LinuxNewbie2> I made the ext3 and swap partitions. I set the ext3 as active. I click next and some weird thign comes up and ext3 parition is not there
<linux_galore> bkh: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=22850
<d3a> "SET failed on device rausb0: invalid argument
<d3a> impossible to access to my wireless network
<d3a> someone has an idea
<linux_galore> cius: because the icon your clicking on in the properties not only open koqueror but defines a link to a startup page. riught click on the icon -> properties  last tab and remove the ling address
<bkh> Isn't that just a QT version of Synaptic?  I'm talking about something like update_manager that checks for updates on a somewhat regular basis and just lets me know...
<linux_galore> link*
<cius> linux_galore, ah ok, thank you!
<iNiku> bkh: yes, adept has a component like that, called adept-notifier
<iNiku> bkh: should be installed by default with kubuntu
<linux_galore> bkh: in the Application tab under right click properties it should show in the command section konqueror --profile webbrowsing  nothing else
<LinuxNewbie2> How do I do setup 6 ?
<ganymed_> hallo
<LinuxNewbie2> Since I cannot choose the ext3 partition
<linux_galore> bkh: it sits in your taskbar as an icon when a new package is added to the repository the icons flashes
<bkh> iNiku: Thanks
<ganymed_> how can i use the opera breezy package so that it does not make apt complain all the time about unresolved dependencies (opera 8.54, working on dapper)
<ganymed_> ?
<linux_galore> bkh: most kde apps also have a taskbar component
<iNiku> ganymed_: use opera 9
<iNiku> there's beta 2 available and it works great
<iNiku> has been perfectly stable for me and it's much nicer than 8
<bkh> Thanks
<cius> ah okay, its view profiles, thats what I needed to edit to solve both my problems
<ganymed_> iNiku: well, that's a matter of taste. i would still use 7.54 if i could
<LinuxNewbie2> Is there a guide on how to install 6.06 ?
<ganymed_> how do i request my irc password (sry for the noob question)
<iNiku> ganymed_: well, sites work better in 9 than in 8, let alone 7... 9 has also been more stable for me and I like the new featurs. but to each his own
<linux_galore> ganymed_: you dont ask for one you tell the server what it is
<iNiku> features*
<ganymed_> linux_galore: i have forgotten mine...
<ganymed_> iNiku: i guess i will try it... i'll have to, that's what i don't like
<iNiku> ganymed_: anyway, I believe opera 8 isn't officially supposed to work on dapper
<iNiku> ganymed_: yeah, I hear you
<iNiku> ganymed_: but still, I really like 9
<ganymed_> iNiku: i know, but it's just some stupid package naming problem, anything else works perfectly... i hate when i have to change sth. just because of some "policy"
<iNiku> ganymed_: for what it's worth to you :)
<murphy> hi guys
<ganymed_> any ideas about the password? i am not familiar to irc commands...
<iNiku> ganymed_: yeah, well, things change and old cruft has to be cleaned up, that's mainly a good thing. but I agree it does kind of suck that the current stable opera version cannot officially be used on dapper
<iNiku> ganymed_: do you mean your nickserv password?
<mongey> will wine work on dapper
<murphy> My firefox keeps crashing as long as I try to add a new bookmark (I am running the latest kubuntu)
<murphy> does anyone has the same problem?thanks
<LinuxNewbie2> Is there a guide on how to install 6.06 ?
<ganymed_> iNiku: yes, i've had it in konversation, but i reinstalled from "scratch", lost it and never saw it again (in my mind)
<crimsun> LinuxNewbie2: from what initial vector?
<LinuxNewbie2> Step 4-6
<iNiku> ganymed_: it can be recovered if you gave your email address while registering
<alex_> hello; is this where i go for help in kubuntu?
<iNiku> ganymed_: unfortunately I don't know how :/
<khalid> alright guys.  I'm out.  Thanks for all the help.  Thanks to all the help you get, I'll be an Ubuntu users for a long time.
<LinuxNewbie2> equinoxeb:I got a unregistered nickname I cannot send you messages
<ganymed_> and another thing: i click on anything that is piped through kdesu and sometimes it seems to run "nowhere", meaning nothing starts (e.g. synaptic, adept). i click again, and it works. that's still like in breezy. any ideas?
<SkrotFFS> I've got the same problem, ganymed_. Atleast when I tried starting adept yesterday
<ganymed_> iNiku: i gave mine, even had to talk to an irc op. but how is the command to receive the nickserv password?
<Vose> #winehq
<ganymed_> SkrotFFS: it's an old one. wonder, why nobody has come to fix it....
<SkrotFFS> ganymed_: Seems mine started now. It just took a lot of time
<SkrotFFS> I was just about to try again
<iNiku> ganymed_: dunno... you may have to talk to an op for that. then they'll reset your password and mail the new one to the email you gave when registering
<ganymed_> SkrotFFS: very unsatisfying
<linux_galore> ganymed_: usually its  /set password  password
<MidMark> guys I have added a printer with admin right (sysem panel -> printers) but in openoffice isn't listed
<MidMark> I have to relog?
<alex_> I am having a problem opening /etc/apt/sources.list through terminal
<SkrotFFS> ganymed_: Agreed
<alex_> can anyone help?
<ganymed_> iNiku: i'll see... shit, i am getting old
<iNiku> linux_galore: he's asking about how to recover his lost password
<iNiku> linux_galore: not how to set one
<linux_galore> iNiku: aaah large sums of money changing hands
<linux_galore> heh heh
<iNiku> hehe
<alex_> I am having a problem opening /etc/apt/sources.list through terminal.  Can anyone help?
<iNiku> alex_: what problem?
<ganymed_> iNiku: have you recognized a speed increase when starting opera?
<iNiku> alex_: you need root permission for it, ie. sudo
<iNiku> ganymed_: yes, definitely
<MidMark> alex_: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<iNiku> ganymed_: if you mean compared to opera 8
<ganymed_> since i have been on dapper, opera starts much faster (still 8.54)
<alex_> iniku: i run sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list or sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<iNiku> ganymed_: oh... I never used 8 on dapper
<ganymed_> no, compared to breezy
<ganymed_> kontact is the same
<iNiku> alex_: you should use kdesu for kde apps
<linux_galore> anyway time for bed
<ganymed_> the whole system "feels" faster (maybe subject to my imagination, who knows)
<klerfayt> ganymed_: can't you use "katapult" to launch your favorite applications faster?
<iNiku> alex_: sudo for console editors
<alex_> huh??
<iNiku> ganymed_: yes, I agree. and if you use kde, the 3.5.3 upgrade will make things feel even faster, especially kde startup
<klerfayt> how I should use katapult?
<iNiku> I only used breezy briefly, though... ran debian before, then the hd died on me, got a new one and installed breezy, then upgraded to dapper almost right away
<iNiku> klerfayt: press alt-space and type the first few letters of the command you want
<iNiku> klerfayt: or rather, the first few letters of the app name
<ports> hows the new Dapper Kubuntu running?
<Shuriken> klerfayt: it's not necessary an app or a command, it could be a song or a bookmark :)
<alex_> iNiku: what do u mean?
<iNiku> alex_: sorry, about what?
<ports> ive still got Breezy on my laptop
<iNiku> ports: much better :)
<klerfayt> so katapult is like menu? (I was thinking it was used to reduce applications 1st startup time)
<PPaFin> I just installed dapper to my laptop, works fine.
<iNiku> alex_: you should use kdesu if you need to start a kde application as root
<dusty> Anyone configured dual monitors in kubuntu ? 1 onboard and 1 agp graphics card, 2 crt monitors?
<iNiku> alex_: and sudo if you need to run some other command as root (such as an editor that works on the console, like vi or emacs or nano)
<alex_> i'm tring to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list
<dusty> Does the screen resolution have to be the same on each monitor or can one be bigger than the other, as ones a 64mb graphics card and the other a mere 16mb one :|
<ports> equinoxeB whats new in it?
<PPaFin> I tried suse 10.1 and it's still having update tool problems, so dapper came in...
<iNiku> alex_: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<alex_> okay
<Shuriken> dusty: yes, dualscreen works :)
<ganymed_> klerfayt: what's katapult
<ports> ganymed_ a launcher program..
<dusty> How do i go about doing it?
<alex_> thanks
<ports> ganymed_ in windows you had Start > Run and if you typed a filepath.. it would launch that.... in Katapult you start typing out the first few letters of a program name.. and itll launch that program
<iNiku> ports: after launching katapult with alt-space, of course :)
<iNiku> or by clicking the icon in the system tray
<ports> iNiku i use ctrl alt L
<ganymed_> whoo, looks impressive
<iNiku> ports: sure, you can change the hotkey... but the default is alt-space
<ganymed_> and that's faster?
<ports> iNiku i know.
<LinuxNewbie2> Before you can install 6.06 do you got to MOUNT the HDD first ?
<LinuxNewbie2> I mean Mount the ext3 partition first?
<dusty> Shuriken, ?
<ports> ganymed_ well ya figure.. you type much faster than you move the mouse.. especially if you're launching Konsole like i do a lot... ctrl alt L "kon" enter
<Shuriken> dusty: did you check the wiki about dualscreen ?
<ganymed_> ports: well i press alt + space... and now?
<iNiku> ganymed_: just start typing
<Bazzi> ports: F12 kon<tab> I win!
<iNiku> ganymed_: the first few letters of some command in the kde menu
<ganymed_> normally i use apwal, but that does not do anything to performance
<dusty> Shuriken, link? :)
<Shuriken> dusty: well, i'm looking after it :)
<chakie> has anyone here done an update by just editing /etc/apt/sources.list and updating? did it go well? caveats?
<ports> Bazzi lol.. f12 isnt registered to anything else?
<iNiku> does anyone have a pointer to a good .deb package creation howto?
<ports> ganymed_ did a little transparent black box show up in the middle of the screen?
<Bazzi> ports: I use yakuake
<Shuriken> dusty: in fact, i use the french wiki for configure my dual monitors, but i'm not able to find the englisg wiki page >__<
<ports> iNiku did you actually want to make a brand new app, or just convert an rpm to deb?
<dusty> where is the wiki?
<troy> good day folks :)
<dusty> the english version?
<iNiku> ports: make a new deb
<iNiku> ports: out of something I compile locally
<ganymed_>  /msg NickServ@service.de operwho
<Bazzi> iNiku: #ubuntu-motu can give you plenty of urls
<iNiku> what's motu?
<Bazzi> masters of the universe
<iNiku> ahh :)
<Shuriken> dusty: it's very easy, you just need to add 5 lines in your X configuration file
<ports> iNiku ah sorry. no idea.  i forgot the name of the app i used to convert RPM to Deb.. but in Adept if you search for RPM it leads you to it.. i think the name started with an A
<dusty> REALLY?
<dusty> Shuriken, msg me them :)
<iNiku> ports: alien does that
<dusty> Shuriken, remember its an agp card and onboard
<ports> iNiku ah thats it... take a look at this.. http://linuxdevices.com/articles/AT8047723203.html  - it might be useful
<iNiku> ports: it may not be a good idea though, it can wreak havok on the package dependencies
<jpatrick> iNiku: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<ports> iNiku i forgot what i converted.. but it was something ridiculous.. i think it was Limewire..
<pussfeller> !restricted
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<iNiku> ports: hehe, that's actually the one I found, too, but it doesn't have the details on using fakeroot and stuff, nor the guidelines for making a proper ubuntu package
<iNiku> jpatrick: thanks, that looks good
<ports> iNiku do you know of any good p2p apps besides torrents to run on kubuntu?
<ubuntu> Hola
<dusty> !wiki
<erov> amule
<iNiku> ports: don't really know... I use limewire occassionally and azureus or ktorrent for torrents
<iNiku> ports: I don't do much p2p anyway
<ganymed_> ports: yes
<ports> iNiku ah.. i really dislike limewire.. on my XP computers i use Cabos..its a lot like Napster (original) meets iTunes..
<dusty> Title Search: "dual monitors"
<dusty> 0 results of about 10681 pages. (0.77 seconds)
<dusty> thats a search done on the wiki, Shuriken- ?
<pussfeller> dc++ used to work really well, but i think it has gotten bad press in the cd community
<pussfeller> klibidio is pretty awesome for ng binaries
<pussfeller> mldonkey used to be awesome, but i don't know if they are still deving it
<mongey> how the hell do i install programs
<ports> mongey did you download the *.deb package?
<pussfeller> sudo apt-get install program
<ganymed_> i have to go. thx for the help
<ports> np ganymed_
<ganymed_> ciao
<MidMark> with printers: why i have to add a printer as user and not admin? openoffice see it only in this way
<ports> MidMark why would you add a printer as an admin?
<dusty> !wiki dual monitors
<mongey> can i change my password
<mongey> rpm -q wine
<erov> mldonkey is still being developed.. it's very good as well
<mongey> woops
<ports> mongey for root? sure
<erov> uses web interface by default.. but there are many "front-ends" or GUI's for it
<mongey> got it i think
<ports> mongey https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<_anilk> i need help with kubuntu LTS
<_anilk> on kubutu 6.06 LTS - app icons are not being picked properly
<brosio> a repository with libdvdcss for amd64 ?
<_anilk> on kubutu 6.06 LTS - app icons are not being picked properly
<ports> _anilk dont repeat...
<dergringo> what ist the useability of "dapper-proposal" repos?
<_anilk> sorry
<MidMark> with printers: why i have to add a printer as user and not admin? openoffice see it only in this way
<no_name> How do you mount drives on Live CD? Or can you? My drives are FAT but they normally run windows, I thought it would be fine
<ports> brosio try getting libdvdcss2
<Blissex> !fat32
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<no_name> thanks
<brosio> ports: i0ve compiled it from source
<brosio> but i get segfault with vlc
<_anilk> ports: on kubutu 6.06 LTS - app icons are not being picked properly
<jtmoney> hmm, what's the command to upgrade from 5.05 to 6.06 again?
<jtmoney> adept get distro or something
<roc> a question: how to get xgl activated in kubuntu? I just installed it but now I don't know how to activate it
<roc> jtmoney: easier to do it trough adept...
<roc> jtmoney: just updated my self ;)
<jtmoney> so just let it download the packages?
<jtmoney> i figured it would require more than that
<ixiion> re
<jtmoney> but that's brilliant if that's the case ;)
<erov> Full Upgrade
<jtmoney> ahh, gotcha
<sorush20> just using kubuntu dapper with ndiswrapper , I have lost my network wlan0 with ndiswrapper and I don't know what do to do to get it. back.. on doing sudo modprobe ndiswrapper , eth1 is added to iwconfig list and I am unable to sudo ifup -a the eth1, any help/
<PyroMithrandir> anyone else here running kde 3.5.3?
<ixiion> question: since 2 days kopete 0.12 final is released is there any kubuntu package available yet ?
<roc> jtmoney: open up adept and go to manage repositories, change all to dapper and apply, click full upgrade, click fetch upgrades, and then commit
<PyroMithrandir> my system tray changed the size it needs to be for it to stack 2 icons
<mongey> ok im  goin to ask
<jtmoney> roc: thanks
<PPaFin> Any good audio editor, like audacity ? Audacity is lacking ...
<mongey> im trying to play music from my nfts HD and it opens up but doesnt play
<jtmoney> mongey: search wiki.ubuntu.com for "mp3"
<jtmoney> you want to follow the restrictedformats tutorial i think it's called
<mongey> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jtmoney> yeah
<jtmoney> not working?
<mongey> huh
<jtmoney> mongey: follow that guide
<KDEfanboy> what's a good desktop video capturing program? like xvidcap, but better
<mongey> ah
<mongey> i thought it was a drive problem not codec
<roc> does anyone know how to get xgl working on kubuntu?
<roc> answer meeee you maggots...
<keybdfailure> i have gnome and kde both installed, in gnome my keyboard is properly set but not in kde. what is the config file that is causing such a nuisance in kde ?
<keybdfailure> anyone can help me ?
<dusty> Shuriken-, hey man, i plugged the agp card in and now the agp card/monitor work but the onboard one doesn't even come on as if no power gets to it.
<sledge> !help fglrx
<keybdfailure> !help keyboard layout
<sledge> fglrx initializes fine, but glxinfo says it's still using mesa gl.
<sledge> known issue/bug?
<cius> why is it that when I try downloading a .deb from kde-look.org it automatically opens it with a text editor?
<_anilk> on kubutu 6.06 LTS - app icons are not being picked properly
<Shuriken-> dusty: did you check my PMs ?
<roc> |:.... does anyone know how to enable xgl on kubuntu? feel free to say no if you don't know...
<jpatrick> !xgl
<ubotu> [xgl]  "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<erov> cius.. right click a .deb file and check what it is set to open with.. you can remove / change order of apps .. or check what your browser has set for it to do with .deb files
<cius> erov, my browser says its set to open them with ark, not kate
<erov> strange..
<cius> I would prefer it simly ask me if I want to save a file rather than automatically downloading it and opening it
<chavo> you can't right click the links on kde-look, they aren' direct links
<erov> well remove any information from the browser (which browser is it?) may have on .deb.. it should prompt you then
<Shuriken-> dusty: did you check my PMs before leaving ?
<chavo> cius, I haven't been able to figure this one out either
<erov> to sabve or open with
<cius> I'm using konqueror
<erov> ah.. I use mozilla firefox.. but let me fire of konq and see.
<erov> fire of/fire up
<cius> okay, I removed the entries for auto handling .deb files
<cius> and it still opens with kate
<cius> could it be a wider system setting maybe?
<gibarian> Hi, got a problem with right-clicks on my hoary system...anyone?
<ports> gibarian you really shouldnt be using Hoary
<ports> gibarian they're up to 6.06 from the 4.1something youre using
<erov> cius.. dunno It works fine here.. :|
<cius> erov, that's not what I want to hear  :-)
<erov> Configure Konq -> File Assoc. -> *.DEB/deb -> Ark
<erov> I know.. I'm trying to think of something..
<gibarian> oh, actually I'm using 5.10
<gibarian> sorry...what's the codename for that one again?
<cius> I appreciate your help btw
<erov> breezy
<gibarian> but 6.06 has just come out, so...
<erov> np
<gibarian> right, I'm using breezy
<gibarian> sorry
<gibarian> so...anyone know why my Desktop would freeze up when right-clicking a file?
<erov> what does Left Click actions read?
<gibarian> and it's really just the Desktop...icons disappear, but kicker still working, and Superkaramba themes as well...
<erov> in the File Assoc. properties window
<erov> of deb's
<cius> int he general file assoc. window is says "show file in separate viewer"
<erov> un select that
<erov> select Use settings / Ask to save only
<erov> that's how this one reads..
<_jpierre> Hi.. Is there a way to install KDE on Ubunto Gnome. I tried using the Kubuntu CD and running the Classical sudo apt-get install kubuntu desktop and it didn't work
<azathoth> how comes some apps get the full kde-style treatment, where the global theme (plastik) is applied perfectly and sexily, and some things (like firefox and xchat) still have the clunky ugly gtk look?
<erov> because they use GTK
<erov> :)
<azathoth> and there's no way to get them to use anything else?
<ports> hey azathoth
<azathoth> hey ports
<ports> not until newer versions of the apps become more supportive
<azathoth> because in gnome, xchat and firefox both look a whole lot nicer
<ports> azathoth im trying to decide between Ubuntu and Kubuntu..
<cius> erov, under applications -> x-deb (where I looked earlier to see how it handled deb files) the left click action is "use settings for app group" and "ask whether to sace to disk instead"
<azathoth> ports: amarok crashes in gnome for me, so the choice was easy
<azathoth> and i prefer kde really...
<ports> azathoth why not use something like Xamp?
<erov> no as the developers wrote them that way.. you might try.. System Settings -> Appearance -> GTK styles and fonts
<erov> i dont know how much that would help
<azathoth> the applications available for it are just so much better, ktorrent, kaggregator, amaroK
<erov> i agree azathoth
<azathoth> Xamp?
<azathoth> and thanks erov, i'll try that
<ports> azathoth when i started using things like redhat and bsd i always used KDE because it was "more user friendly".. so i opted on Kubuntu when i installed Breezy
<ports> azathoth ancient mp3 player.. great app though.. runs a like lot Winamp 2.xx
<azathoth> god no
<erov> mozilla looks as good if not better than it did in windows xp (as i remember it.. it was a while back)
<azathoth> amarok is too sexy
<azathoth> amarok is the best audio app on any system
<erov> on my system.. but it took some tweaks if i remember right
<ports> azathoth http://www.troll.no/
<azathoth> and sod gnome, kde is faster and works better
<gibarian> Hi..me again...I realized that the right-click issue appeared the first time after updating xorg files yesterday via apt-get...could that be it?
<ryanakca> At localhost:631, I selected E210 gdi driver instead of E210 driver, and I obtained no errors. I now get this dialog: http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/screenshot2.png       what do I enter?
<ports> azathoth ah well.. im waiting to get my laptop back so i can upgrade
<jpatrick> azathoth: it is the only audio app on mine
<ports> gibarian very likely
<azathoth> jpatrick: yeah, it's too good for anything else
<azathoth> it's one of the big perks of going 100% linux
<ports> azathoth 100% linux... never!
<azathoth> ports: i have no need to go back to windows
<erov> me either..
<azathoth> i've just gotta get around to swallowing the bullet and changing my ntfs drives to ext3
<ports> azathoth in the office environments i work in.. unless if the whole office goes to linux.. we cant give up MS Office
<azathoth> ports: openoffice, crossover office?
<erov> what kinda documents do yall read/produce?
<ports> azathoth open office is really no where near MS office if you're a hardcore user.
<azathoth> i am a script-writer and my windows script-writing app has a linux version...
<erov> that's what i am trying to figure out.. what's hardcore?
<azathoth> that and tomboy (my brain)...
<ports> lol
<ports> erov we use a lot of formatting, images, changes tracking, form macros.
<azathoth> well ports, changing over to a 100% linux office is a great idea, but isn't for everyone
<erov> ok..
<azathoth> it works for me and my job, because i work from home
<erov> so lets get those prioritized  ;)
<erov> what's koffice about? anyone try it yet?
<ports> erov in one area dealing with constitutions..  itd mean that every organization thats submitted one would have to redo their constitution in Open Office and make sure formatting is right... if tabs/ article numbers dont come out.. the organization gets rejected.
<erov> gotcha
<ports> erov i installed koffice on Breezy.. havent really used it though
<ports> erov that'll all be a bit nicer in the next year once those go into mysql databases.. then formatting wont be an issue.
<azathoth> dapper is so much better than breezy it's not funny...
<Shaezsche> why doesnt kubuntu recognize the make command?
<ports> azathoth i forgot my laptop at home :(
<ports> Shaezsche are you running 'make world' ?
<azathoth> heh
<erov> only complaint I have is inability to CORRECTLY convert xvid/mpeg4 videos --> compatible mpeg2 dvd video without length reporting errors and other weird things (i've read a ton of FAQs and even used the KDVDauthor/kmpeg2 scripts.. no dice)
<Shaezsche> make world? what?
<gibarian> ports: any idea on how to resolve this? rollback last night's update?
<azathoth> i keep getting an error when i run an app atm, so i have to figure out what's causing a 'device error 166' to come up
<ports> gibarian youd have to ask someone else how to repair that.. i dont know
<ports> Shaezsche why are you running make
<erov> Shaezche: did you install make or any related compilers from the repositories ?
<Shaezsche> to install a makefile that has acpi info fo rmy laptop
<Shaezsche> apt-get install build-essential? is that what i need?
<Shaezsche> erov its the default installation
<ports> i wish i had some golf clubs
<erov> well youll need to install make.. probably gcc as well if you are compiling (i think installing gcc does it automatically)
<Shaezsche> yea but does that come with kubuntu?
<Shaezsche> i think my adept packet manager said i had gcc
<erov> yes.. run Adept.. search for gcc
<iNiku> Shaezsche: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ports> Shaezsche no.. you need to use adept
<iNiku> Shaezsche: I think that should sort you out
<Shaezsche> thanks inuku
<_JP> i have a fresh installation of dapper. is there a way to change boot time resolution? my monitor keeps saying "out of range" until X starts
<Shaezsche> iniku why on earth isnt that installed by default?
<erov> build-essential, ok
<azathoth> for some reason all apps are running in the kde default style now, even tho i don't know why :)
<ports> _JP what resolution does your monitor run on?
<azathoth> either way it's fixed, so thanks erov
<iNiku> Shaezsche: why would it be?
<erov> np, you talking about the gtk apps right?
<iNiku> Shaezsche: most basic users don't need to compile sources
<ports> Shaezsche most people dont need a compiler
<_JP> ports: 1280x1024
<azathoth> erov: yeah... i set them to run a different theme, then set them back as default "use kde styles" and they are now showing in my custum theme...
<cius> yea, screw konqueror, firefox all the way
<azathoth> could be a bug, but it's not a serious one...
<ports> _JP and on boot it says out of range... thats weird.. because on boot, mine runs at 640x480 until x starts
<cius> erov, solved my problem, or rather firefox did :-)
<slow-motion> re
<cius> thanks for the help
<ports> azathoth what theme are you using
<iNiku> Shaezsche: what acpi stuff are you compiling?
<erov> cius: np..
<azathoth> ports: plastik
<_JP> ports: yeah, i had the same "out of range" problem during the installation too. i changed the resolution by pressing f4 in the boot menu..
<LinuxNewbie2> Anyone know a guide on how to install Kubuntu 6.06 ?
<ports> azathoth hrm i didnt care for that one too much...
<ports> azathoth i think its Kde-look.org - awesome themes
<azathoth> i like it, it's plain, it's simple and it's nicely done
<ports> is that the one that has purple in it?
<azathoth> i'll take a walk aroud there later, thanks ports
<Shaezsche> iniku its for a w5a asus laptop. called acpi4asus at sourceforge
<_JP> until the installer crashed and i decided to try text mode installation, which worked flawlessly...
<ports> azathoth is that the one that has purple in it?
<MidMark> people kscd works for you in dapper? No sound for me
<BoD[] > Hello !
<iNiku> Shaezsche: okay. is it a kernel module or what?
<Shaezsche> yes i thinki
<Shaezsche> i cannot get it installed in ubuntu either
<BoD[] > Hey I just installed Kubuntu, I go to add/remove Programs, and try to install Firefox... But it's grayed out.. why?
<iNiku> Shaezsche: then you'll need the linux-headers package for your kernel version, too
<Shaezsche> i believe i have that in my ubuntu, but i dont know about kubuntu
<Shaezsche> where can i find that
<iNiku> Shaezsche: um, the sourceforge site says it's included in the linux kernel since a long time ago
<iNiku> Shaezsche: so why are you installing it manually?
<Shaezsche> in ubuntu i have a linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386
<iNiku> Shaezsche: uname -r to see your current kernel version
<Shaezsche> iniku that latest version isnt
<Shaezsche> i not in linux atm iniku
<iNiku> Shaezsche: then apt-get install linux-headers-<version>
<troy> how well does printing work under dapper?
<iNiku> Shaezsche: or all in one, apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
* troy is afraid to upgrade and have printing break
<Shaezsche> does that require a net connection?
<Shaezsche> i dont have one in linux, i am stuck on dial up
<iNiku> Shaezsche: it's a package like any other
<erov> also use 686 kernels (if you are running a pentium above)
<Shaezsche> i am running a pentium M
<iNiku> you'll need a net connection for downloading make, gcc etc. to
<iNiku> too
<Shaezsche> it automatically installed 386
<erov> yes it does for compatibility purposes on install
<erov> but.. 686 is optimized for the newer processors (wont run on anything less though)
<Shaezsche> too complicated. im going back to windows xp
<iNiku> erov: that's a little strange, IMO it should autodetect the cpu type
<Shaezsche> j/k
<erov> ahaha
<iNiku> Shaezsche: like windows is simple :P
<lea> hi
<Shaezsche> what do you think of windows vista?
<Shaezsche> yea well windows recognizes all my hardware
<Shaezsche> im on a laptop
<erov> i dont think anything.. i havent tried it.. read a few articles and saw some screenshots
<iNiku> Shaezsche: agreed, getting esoteric hardware working in linux can be a bitch
<iNiku> but usually it's a one-time job
<BoD[] > any idea why firefox is grayed out in the "adept installer" ?
<Shaezsche> they say windows xp will boot in less than 5 seconds...
<Shaezsche> i mean windows vista
<BoD[] > nobody?
<troy> does anyone know if 3.5.3 plays nicely with cups 1.2x?
<iNiku> I rarely boot my systems
<iNiku> just sleep the laptop
<erov> yeah saving state sleep is always good
<erov> just pop it right back up where you left off
<mikedep333> hey guys, with my primary user account (but not a test one) KDE is awefully messed up, the majority of icons used by kde are missing. any suggestions on config files to reset?
<iNiku> erov: yep, I hate having to close everything
<iNiku> mikedep333: it should all be in .kde
<mikedep333> iNiKu: yeah
<iNiku> mikedep333: I'd try removing the whole thing. mv .kde .kde-old
<mikedep333> you think I should just reset everything there?
<iNiku> it should get recreated with the defaults then
<mikedep333> ok, thanks
<erov> yes it should reset with defaults.. but keep your directory backed up for specific info you may want to retrieve
<mikedep333> erov: yeah, good point
<erov> had to do that with amaroK a few times.. i'd have incoming music trying to be added into the library and it'd be f'd up for good.. had to just remove the collection.db file in some .kde subdirectory
<mikedep333> oh good, I just deleted kde* under .kde/share/config and it worked, I didn'
<mikedep333> *didn't have to reset everything like kopete
<erov> cool
<erov> good deal
<mikedep333> thx
<azathoth> is there a systray new-mail notifier for kubuntu?
<_thumper_> smbfs or cifs?  docs say smbfs deprecated
<chavo> azathoth, you can make kmail sit in the tray
<azathoth> i use thunderbird
<azathoth> i'd rather not have big bulky apps open all the time either, when i can just have a small app in the tray
<osh_> Hmm, my upgrade wasn't smooth. :-(
<LinuxNewbie2> Linux just reminded me of Windows. Not working and then works for no reason. lol
<osh_> Most things broke. Now I'm sort of back up to normal again. Although workrave is gone, katapult doesn't work anymore and god knows what else that is broken that I don't know about.
<[Nirvana] > hey all, I have an error with gconftool, the command and error msg received can be found here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1087674&postcount=5
<osh_> Looks like I'll have to do a complete reinstall to get a good dapper going.
<BoD[] > any idea why firefox is grayed out in the adept installer? what does it mean when an item is grayed out?
<[Nirvana] > oh shoot, I better ask in #ubuntu ... gconftool sounds gnome-ey
<ubuntu> Hello everybody, I'm newbie on kubuntu, I've just installed it and i'm looking for some informations about how to start
<jdsnape> well, what do you want to do?
<azathoth> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ are very good for beginners
<ubuntu> I jdsnape, thanks for answering me
<hangfire> ubuntu- its easy, just go into your k-menu and adjust the setting the way you like, its as easy or easier than windows
<erov> BoD[] : check /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntu> It's the first time I use a Linux OS
<mikedep333> I really have to give you kubuntu devs credit, with the possible exception of adept package management, the kubuntu config utilities seem to be much better than the ubuntu ones.
<ubuntu> I'd like to configure my dual screen
<hangfire> since your name is "ubuntu" Im guessing your still running it as a live cd
<ubuntu> Yes, i'm running it as a live CD
<ubuntu> The last version of kubuntu
<BoD[] > erov: everything is commented
<mikedep333> Like with how you have the menu to setup dual monitors with nvidia, gnome doesn't do that.
<erov> everything???
<erov> then that is your problem
<hangfire> well you should install it to hd first
<erov> you need somewhere to get the packages from..
<mikedep333> *the system config stuff that is
<BoD[] > erov: yes
<erov> whether it be a cd source or net source
<ubuntu> Is there a difference from running it from the CD, or having it installed on the Hard drive ?
<erov> so uncomment some repositories..
<ubuntu> excepting the running time I mean
<hangfire> yes, you cant save stuff when its just live
<BoD[] > erov: ah ok... Yeah I think the installer tried to do something and it couldn't ... normal since the network was not configured yet
<BoD[] > erov: ok i'll try
<erov> you want to see my sources.list (it may not be the best but everything works..)
<iNiku> hmm, gaim 2 seems pretty nice
<mikedep333> ubuntu: also, keep in mind that any OS is MUCH faster running from the HD than from a CD/DVD
<BoD[] > erov: sure!
<ubuntu> mikedep : sure I kknow It
<ubuntu> But the problem is that I'd like to try my hardware before installing it on Hard drive
<erov> http://erov.ath.cx/sources.list
<BoD[] > erov: thanks very much
<erov> np
<mikedep333> ubuntu: ok, is there any hardware you're having trouble with?
<BlackHand> wtf its a complot a conspiracy!
<ShastaMaroon> Does windows have an equivalent of /etc/hosts ?
<BlackHand> ubuntu dapper finally released
<BlackHand> and ONE DAY BEFORE, the great lobbies of power force to the kde foundation to release kde 3.5.3
<erov> ShastaMaroon: yes in the C:\windows dir.. it uses to be like lmhosts or something i cant remember anymore but there are 2 or 3 files in the dir
<ubuntu> The two things i'm in doubt are my dual screen, and my RAID device !
<ShastaMaroon> erov cool, thanks.
<mikedep333> shastamaroon: yes, C:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
<mikedep333> I'm pretty sure about that
<erov> well thats a new one on me mike.. but i havent used it in so long, you're probably right.. im remembering win9x days
<mikedep333> ubuntu: you're doing dual monitors? on what kind of graphics card?
<ubuntu> Nvidia
<mikedep333> erov: in win9x, it may be in another folder
<ubuntu> Geforce 6600 Gt
<mikedep333> like system instead of system32
<mikedep333> ubuntu: you're in luck
<ubuntu> tell me why :d
<mikedep333> I just setup my dual monitors on my nvidia 6800
<hangfire> ubuntu-Im not sure, but I think you have to install your graphics drivers after the os is installed, you might want to use "easyubuntu" to install the official graphic drivers
<ShastaMaroon> mikedep333 good memory
<mikedep333> ubuntu: basically you install the package nvidia-glx
<mikedep333> thx
<mikedep333> that is in the multiverse repository
<BoD[] > erov: some items are still grayed! I don't understand why
<mikedep333> !tell ubuntu about components
<mikedep333> and then in kde, you go to system settings, display
<mikedep333> and you'll see an option for dual monitors
<ubuntu> I see it
<mikedep333> you enter your password to do it of course
<mikedep333> I don't believe you can test this out from the livecd
<ubuntu> but for my second screen it only allow 800x600 resolution
<ubuntu> that's why I think i have to install last Nvidia drivers for Linux
<mikedep333> ubuntu: yeah
<mikedep333> the package nvidia-glx is the latest official nvidia driver
<ubuntu> where can I find It ?
<mikedep333> I don't think you can install it with the liveCD though
<erov> have you "fetched lists"
<ubuntu> oh damn !
<serenity> hi
<erov> or whatever.. bod[] 
<mikedep333> ubuntu: I had ubotu tell you about the components
<mikedep333> it is in multiverse
<ShastaMaroon> mikedep333 /etc/hosts ...on windows...interesting
<mikedep333> because it has a proprietary license
<hangfire> how do I get the NickServ password to automatically log in? I think I have to set that in Identitys
<BoD[] > erov: where is that option ? :)
<serenity> i have a ntfs partition and want to format it with ext3, but how?
<mikedep333> but once you have it installed
<mikedep333> from the display menu, you can chose the driver
<mikedep333> you want to chose "nvidia" instead of "nv"
<mikedep333> nv is the free but very incomplete driver included with the ubuntu CD
<mikedep333> *kubuntu too
<erov> Fetch Updates button
<mikedep333> and nvidia is the official one from nvidia
<erov> in Adept
<hangfire> and incomplete means no 3D if you can believe it
<erov> it'll log into the sites and get a list.. maybe that will clear it
<BoD[] > erov: I don't see such a button
<mikedep333> I believe it also means no dual monitors, or not a very good implementation of them
<erov> oh.. erm what exactly are you running
<erov> and from what point in the start menu are you running it
<BoD[] > erov: Adept Installer 2.0 Destroyer (Using KDE 3.5.2)
<BoD[] > erov: From Add/Remove programs
<erov> ok dont use that..
<erov> do this:
<erov> Start -> System -> Adept
<BoD[] > ahhhhh :)
<erov> run it from that point.. the other one is different for some reason
<BoD[] > erov: ok thank you very much
<erov> then look down the list for firefox
<erov> or type in a keyword at type to filter results
<BoD[] > ok
<erov> the add/remove programs is limited to K* programs and is run a different way from the "regular" adept manager
<ubuntu> mikedep333 : please tell me again where I can Find the Nvidia display driver
<erov> firefox is a gtk program.. so they wont include it in the firstr
<BoD[] > erov: i see
<erov> in a push to use Konqueror i suppose
<BoD[] > hehe :)
<hangfire> can anyone tell me what I enter into the Identitys settings so my NickServ password will automatically log in?
<hangfire> basically I want to know what I enter under "service"
<mikedep333> ubuntu: using the package manager
<mikedep333> (adept under kde)
<erov> hangfire you using what? Kopete?
<mikedep333> and with the component "multiverse" setup
<hangfire> no konversation
<mikedep333> it is nvidia-glx
<erov> ahh erm .. havent used that one. .but kopete just has a simple ON CONNECT input for commands to be performed upon connect
<hangfire> ok, thanks for that erov, Ill check out kopete
<erov> its a messenger.. program.. but irc can easily be added.. and is quite fine (to me) for ircing
<chavo> hangfire, open up the server list -> f2
<ubuntu> Where Is the package manager ?
<chavo> then edit the server
<ubuntu> Ok i found it
<erov> yeah maybe chavo knows
<mikedep333> hmm, you'll have to excuse me
<mikedep333> I'm used to using the gnome tools to manage packages (synaptic)
<mikedep333> but somebody else here should be able to help you install nvidia-glx from multiverse using adept
<ubuntu> I'm just installing the content of the nvidia-glx pachakage
<ubuntu> package
<mikedep333> ok, great
<hangfire> ok thanks chavo, checking out server list now
<ubuntu> Ok, Adedt ( the Installing Program ) tels me that's the packet is installed
<ubuntu> Now I have to change the display driver from nm to nvidia is it right ?
<mikedep333> ok, now you can do everything from display settings
<mikedep333> yeah
<gan|y|med> hallo
<hangfire> chavo, where it says "commands" what do I enter there?
<chavo> when you hit edit on the server address, there's a box to put in your password
<hangfire> that box is "commands"?
<erov> isnt that for the server password, chavo or is it one and the same with NickServ here?
<chavo> yeah it's for nickserv
<erov> k
<hangfire> do I just enter my password where it says commands or type NickServ IDENTITY <password>?
<ubuntu> Ok, How do I restart the X server ?
<chavo> hangfire, click on the server name in the server box, and then click edit
<hangfire> ok, thx
<chavo> then you can put in a password there
<chavo> konversation won't let me type with that window open
<mikedep333> ubuntu: when you log out
<mikedep333> there should be an option in the menu
<mikedep333> if you can't find it, just hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<hangfire> dang I still get the password incorrect :(
<chavo> well you gotta put in the right password
<hangfire> ok, I got it, I dont enter in the "command" box, its in the little server menu down below
<shulman> how do I add synaptic to a new install of dapper drake? I can't seem to find a respository with it
<kbrooks> shulman: its added.
<shulman> kbrooks: how do I get to it?
<kbrooks> wait
<kbrooks> sorry
<kbrooks> um, don't use synaptic. use adept.
<shulman> kbrooks: when I use adept, it doesn't seem tobe updating following changes to the sources.list file
<ganymed_> what package has to be installed to acquire mpr support?
<kbrooks> shulman: it isn't magic. you need to tell it to update from the changes you made
<osled> hi!!!!!!!!
<ganymed_> what package has to be installed to acquire mp3 <-- support?
<shulman> kbrooks: does that need to be done from the command line or is there a way to do it in apept?
<erov> Fetch updates will update the rep. list
<mikedep333> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> from memory, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<mikedep333> ganymed: there
<erov> menu->system->adept
<ganymed_> thanks
<ganymed_> ciao
<erov> !freeformats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<shulman> sorry -- I was using the adept installer... I'm in the full version now. thx!
<LinuxNewbie2> Hey
<LinuxNewbie2> I am back and its isntalled.
<nads> Hey guys.... I am having trouble installing zenity... it says it has some dependencies and doing apt-get -f install doesn't update anything.... can anyone pleaes help?
<agalavis> hi
<joe__> Hello.  How can I put the trashcan on the desktop instead of the taskbar in dapper?  There is no Desktop/trash.desktop file to edit, so I am lost.
<mikedep333> nads: did you update your package list?
<nads> mike: yeah ... i put the same list that they posted on the forums.....
<agalavis> i'm also havin problems installing some packages, have anyone installed libxine-extracodecs?
<sorush20> hi guys I'm unable to get internet access in the new kernel in dapper with my original ndiswrapper configuration what should I do?
<GNAM> where can I set screensaver in kubuntu?
<agalavis> i enabled all repositories and updated the packages list
<agalavis> GNAM: right click over the desktop
<nads> agalavis: were you able to install Automatix?
<joe__> GNAM: rightclick anywhere on the desktop, choose configure desktop and choose screensavers.
<agalavis> nop nads i have not tried
<agalavis> i'm doing all by hand
<LinuxNewbie2> How can I turn off the Case Sensitivety in Konsole ?
<nads> has anyone been able to install Automatix?
<GNAM> wow
<agalavis> i think there are missing packages in the repositories
<joe__> LinuxNewbie2: I don't think you can.
<LinuxNewbie2> nads: I intent to get it now :D
<agalavis> is this true?
<chavo> LinuxNewbie2, you can't case sensitivity is in the filesystem
<nads> thanks newbie.... let me know how that goes
<Blake7984> got ubuntu installed and booting well...got windows on hd0,0...it was empty and i just re-ghosted my windows image (pre-ubuntu) on to that partition...in grub i try the normal commands to boot windows, but it doesnt boot...any suggestions to try?
<Blake7984> commands used to boot were:   rootnoverify (hd0,0)    makeactive   chainloader +1    boot
<shulman> When I play videos downloaded from the internet, I get a bit of "static" in the video... weird colored single pixel wide lines are flickering around the screen. any idea what would cause that?
<guptan> My belkin usb wifi adapter is working fine with kubuntu but fails to work in ubuntu (even freezes the system) Please help me to make it work with Ubuntu
<LinuxNewbie2> How can I make the ICONS on the desktop and Fodler views but smaller?
<erov> menu->system settings->appearance or icons i believe, linuxnewbie2
<stodge> So is printing in Kubuntu broken??
<stodge> I can't set up a printer
<BlueEagl1> Is it just me or is the kubuntu dapper installer bugged when attempting to partition? I am trying to install using norwegian locale
<v3ctor> BlueEagle: i agree
<BlueEagle> The installer crashes with the error message as found on http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/756183
<BlueEagle> that is after showing "please allow atleast 2gb for root and 256 mb for swap"
<BlueEagle> v3ctor: Do you know of a workaround?
<stodge> Why is adept updater trying to install the GNOME application installer on Kubuntu? I don't have GNOME installed
<BlueEagle> v3ctor: ie. does the english (default) options work?
<_sara> hey
<gan|y|med> hallo. i want to compile lame. configure works, but when i do "make" it complains that no targets were defined and that no make control file could be found. any ideas?
<BlueEagle> gan|y|med: are you in the correct directory? Have you got sufficient permissions? Did you install build_essentials?
<gan|y|med> first two yes. what's the last?
<tibal> hi
<tibal> does someone have problems with xine engine and avi file ?
<stodge> Anyone able to add a Samba printer to kubuntu dapper?
<tibal> "couldn't find demux for file"
<gan|y|med> BlueEagle: what is build_essentials
<tibal> gan|y|med: a set of essential tools to build softwares like gcc and some libraries
<tibal> gan|y|med: the base things to compile
<gan|y|med> tibal: but the package doesn't exist. i have installed gcc (4.0 and 3.3), make, autoconf, automake lib6..sth.
<tibal> gan|y|med: build-essentials, not build_essentials :)
<gan|y|med> thx
<troy> does anyone know if 3.5.3 plays nicely with cups 1.2x?
<tibal> gan|y|med: and without "s".. build-essential - informational list of build-essential packages
<gan|y|med> now we got it. i typed it four times :)
<gan|y|med> yoooohooooooooooooooo
<XavierGr> Does kubuntu offers save settings per folder?
<IGD> i changed my resolution in kubuntu to 1400X900 but now it appears that i have multiple desktops in that resolution. anyone have this problem before?
<gan|y|med> any idea why libxine-extracodecs is not in universe?
<user-land> hello, has mozilla been updated to protect from the newly published vulnerabilities ?
<noteventime> user-land: 1.5.3?
<user-land> Cert writes: 'severe impact of these vulnerabilities could allow a remote attacker to execute arbitrary code with the privileges of the user running the affected application. Upgrade to Mozilla Firefox 1.5.0.4, Mozilla Thunderbird 1.5.0.4, or SeaMonkey 1.0.2.
<noteventime> hmm
<user-land> Novell/Suse is sleeping too ...
<noteventime> user-land: Not in apt yet
<noteventime> When was it released?
<erov> 2 days ago
<erov> i believe
<gan|y|med> any idea why libxine-extracodecs is not in universe?
<user-land> i wonder why they leaveusunprotected ...
<robin___> this room is getting big lol
<noteventime> gan|y|med, Licensing problems
<user-land> i don't know.
<noteventime> I think
<paolo_> ciao a tutti
<paolo_> io sono italiano
<noteventime> !it
<erov> because it's in multiverse, gany
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gan|y|med> what is better: kuser or the kcontrol panel for user administration?
<erov> the distributors could face legal problems if it was done a certain way
<cesar> Hola
<cesar> dnde estoy
<noteventime> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<user-land> Release Date: June 1, 2006
<user-land> http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/releases/1.5.0.4.html
<noteventime> :/
<gan|y|med> thx and ciao
<noteventime> It took nearly a week for them to release 1.5.3 too :/
<noteventime> If I'm not wrong
<erov> yeah i just downloaded it myself
<erov> heh..
<tzar> is kde the only difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<Bazzi> noteventime: chill ;)
<erov> yes tzar.. along with the K support apps and adept package manager i believe..
<noteventime> tzar, yes, but all the apps are changed to KDE apps
<tzar> ill try that then, i installed ubuntu.. and its not working too well on my lappy :S
<noteventime> so instead of totem you have kaffeine
<noteventime> and so on
<noteventime> tzar, Why?
<user-land> what is not working, tzar ?
<tzar> well first of all my wireless... it sees my and other surrounding  routers but wont connect
<LinuxNewbie2> How can I end a procces ?
<LinuxNewbie2> Like Task Manager in Windows XP
<user-land> ctrl-esc
<LinuxNewbie2> Thanks
<user-land> tzar, the chance that it will work on kubuntu is there but not too high.
<erov> what card tzar
<tzar> i dont know... it acting wierd overall
<erov> i had the same problem actually it had to do with firmware for the card..
<tzar> erov its built in,  intel B/G 2200
<tzar> i had xandros with kde, and im used to kde a bit more
<tzar> anyone know a good network manager perhaps? maybe that will help
<jw> I know this is a stupid question, but is there any way to pause the upgrade to dapper?
<erov> tzar: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-78983.html better yet.. http://www.google.com/search?hs=Fib&hl=en&lr=&safe=off&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&q=intel+bg+2000+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<jw> it still shows 5 hours remaining and it's already 10pm
<erov> the first in the forum.. has the same problem as you
<erov> i dont think so jw :|
<erov> it  may not redownload the already downloaded packages next time
<erov> if it checks out alright
<jw> but can i just close it?
<erov> not sure on that though
<jw> it didn't install anything yet, just downloaded
<erov> yeah go ahead it shouldnt "redownload" the ones already gotten.. effectively "pausing" it
<erov> not 100% on that though
<jw> ok
<user-land> jw, is your computer too loud to leave it running ?
<jw> its in my bedroom, so yeah it's a bit annoying
<jw> and tomorrow I have to go somewhere, so i can leave it on meanwhile
<user-land> have a good night then :-)
<jw> but in 1 hour 15 min the remaning time only decreased with 30 min...
<jw> maybe I'll download the cd via torrent, that may be easier if i want to pause it again
<paolo_> buogiorno a tutti
<paolo_> #ubuntu-it
<cius> dies anyone have a link to information about theming kde 3.5?
<erov> like making your own theme?
<XVampireX> kopete 0.12  is out, when do I expect to see it in the repos?
<tzar> how come so litle people in #Kubuntu compared to the ubuntu room?
<cius> erov, yea
<cius> google turned up very little
<erov> i'd look at an existing theme structure..
<erov> heh..
<erov> try to learn from it.. but im SURE there is a resource SOMEWHERE..
<cius> you wouldn't happen to know where window decorations are installed would you?
<chavo> cius, kwin decorations are compiled and they go in /usr/lib/kde3
<cius> chavo, ah, good to know
<osh_> cius: how about #kde? they should know...
<cius> osh, yea, I'll try that
<chavo> cius, there is one called dekorator that let's you design your own with pixmaps
<osh_> anyone got bluetooth running under kubuntu? I've tried the bluetooth-tools but I just can't seem to get it to talk to my phone. any hints?
<r0xz> does anyone know if there a game like "trackmania original" for linux already?
<r0xz> it's really a nice race game
<XVampireX> No idea r0xz, check places like www.happypenguin.org www.linuxgames.com www.linux-gamers.net and others
<XVampireX> www.linuxgamepublishing.com too
<r0xz> XVampireX: already done that, but nothing close i am afraid. Thanks though
<XVampireX> Okey
<robin___> used easyubuntu and works great. java not working for firefox,  java and flash both working in konqueror, and quick way to fix
<zero> has any one magaged to get WPA working with Centrino (ipw2200) on 6.06?
<robin___> where can a get a how to install java in firefox
<bimberi> !java
<jpatrick> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<neko> I have skim installed as part of the kubuntu default, but english is the only engine it's showing for it. do I install scim and its appropriate engines?
<XVampireX> on kubuntu what package to install for checkers?
<neko> checkers as in the game? aka Draughts?
<koper_> First time ever user user of GNU/Linux & kubuntu, i hope(Know) you guys & girls will assist me in future
<XVampireX> checkers as in the game, yeah
<XVampireX> koper_: Welcome aboard
<LinuxNewbie3> Firefox is working perfectly with my bookmarks and cookies :D
<LinuxNewbie3> in Linux how can i check what Extensions i go in XP ?
<h3sp4wn> XVampireX: Use xboard on freechess.org (thats the real game chess)
<XVampireX> Is that chess? I don't know chess, I want checkers
<XVampireX> The one with the regular soldiers and kings and the one you can eat and the winner is the one who eats the most
<paulvolk> Hello
* tzar is in the process of installing kubuntu dapper on his lappy
<paulvolk> I was just installed Kubuntu Drapper and I was wondering where I could get a list of the repositories for the latest release.
<XVampireX> tzar: Welcome aboard, too.
<h3sp4wn> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<tzar> :)
<h3sp4wn> paulvolk: Have a look at that
<paulvolk> ok thanks
<paulvolk> and another question...
<XVampireX> More people to linux/ubuntu/kubuntu, more power to the world
<paulvolk> The latest release, is it the final release? not a beta?
<obscurite> anyone familiar with xinerama? i have it set up with lappy screen + extenral LCD, but i'm not sure how I can switch back to just lappy screen when I travel. is there an easy way without editing xorg.conf every time?
<eimajenthat> obscurite: I messed with this a bit a while back.  Don't remember the details, but...
<tzar> hmm kubuntu too dont want to connect to my router :S
<eimajenthat> obscurite: I believe you can set the xorg.conf to try dual screens, and then try single screens when it starts.  So you'd just have to restart X when you change monitor configuration.
<eimajenthat> When it starts, if it detects both monitors, you get both.  If it only detects one, you only get one.
<eimajenthat> Lemme see if I can find my xorg.conf where I ahd that working
<obscurite> eimjenthat - I have an option in my Device sections called "DevicePresence" - could that be it? i'll give it a shot when i'm ready to sign off. thanks
<XVampireX> obscurite: Try making 2 versions and making some script to change them
<obscurite> XVampireX - that's a good idea, except i'd still have to restart X (which means saving and closing all programs. boooo!)
<obscurite> I want to be as cool as a mac or windows users and be able to unplug my LCD and have the screen just work ;)
<XVampireX> obscurite: write the same script to restart X for you and do all the job for you
<XVampireX> And save sessions and whatever you want
<XVampireX> That's linux >_<
<tzar> XVampireX any idea why my wireless wont work on my laptop?  built in card, intel b/g 2200  - i even removed the password from my router  and it says  Connection failed... it sees my router though and the surroudning ones too
<XVampireX> Yeah, you need to install some things for wireless to work
<obscurite> XVampireX - hopefully linux will get super beefy video at some point, including all distros having a good xorg.conf config tool in the short term
<Blaidd> Is there anyone around who wouldn't mind taking a minute to help me install kde .. there seem to be some package issues with breezy that I'm running into
<XVampireX> obscurite: It should
<tzar> XVampireX ... sorry im a newbie to the linux world... can you help out?
<XVampireX> tzar: You already said you are, and I'm trying to find what package you need, I forgot it exactly, trying to find a guide
<XVampireX> !wireless
<ubotu> I guess wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<obscurite> blaidd - did you just do a apt-get install kubuntu-desktop? or are you talking about an upgrade of just KDE?
<erov> tzar.. did you read those pages i pasted earlier
<XVampireX> Yeah
<XVampireX> tzar: Go there
<XVampireX> It should be about the same with kubuntu
<Blaidd> The problem is I'm not sure.  I did some upgrades and an distro-update recently, and xserver stopped working..
<Blaidd> I've got it to the point where is goes into X but complains that it cant' find a manager, so I was just trying to reinstall KDE
<tzar> erov yes i did, but it said to modify a file that i dont have..
<XVampireX> tzar: Here's the one for kubuntu mainly
<XVampireX> http://www.diabolikal.org/e107_plugins/content/content.php?content.75
<erov> k
<obscurite> blaidd - i'd say you can remove and reinstall kubuntu-desktop but that's a lot of packages ;)
<obscurite> blaidd - see the error in your xorg log?
<tzar> .
<Blaidd> I haven't looked since it told me I didn't have a manager installed.. I figured I'd go straight to kde at that point
<Blaidd> So I tried to remove kubuntu-desktop and it says it's not installed, but when I do an install I get more borkem packages (open office)
<LinuxNewbie3> I have officially become a nerd. I am using Linux :(
<LinuxNewbie3> lol
<obscurite> blaidd - i heard open office has issues in the new ubuntu, so it might just be OO
<Blaidd> damn
<XVampireX> LinuxNewbie3: using linux does not mean you're a nerd
<LinuxNewbie3> Now I am off to configure the extensiosn i got  for firefox.
<obscurite> hey linuxnewbi3. good luck
<XVampireX> Using linux means you are open to learning new eniviornments and supporting freedom
<LinuxNewbie3> XVampireX: Linux aint for normal end users. Hard to use in my exrpeince.
<XVampireX> It's easy, really...
<XVampireX> It's just not windows, it's different
<erov> yeah its easy.. just have to be open to learning
<LinuxNewbie3> You didnt have the trouble I had this morning with partitions
<paulvolk> I had the same thing
* neko gets more problems from windows than from linux
<XVampireX> When you learn it, you'll become enlightened
<LinuxNewbie3> I know
<erov> neko: ditto.. it just wasnt flexible or stable
<Blaidd> Well. I guess I'll go back to package hunting :)  Thanks for the help
<neko> if only because it seems like windows is always trying to get in my way
<paulvolk> I changed to linux about a year ago and it took a while to change from Windows
<obscurite> The only downside since I got xinerama working is now windows aren't respecting my panel
<XVampireX> LinuxNewbie3: Partitioning is different in linux, yeah. That's why you had the problem.
<paulvolk> but it does get easier!!!
<XVampireX> But you should always know that there are 2 partitions you need: root boot file system partition, home partition and swap partition
<LinuxNewbie3> I need to configure these extensions I got then I need to boot into XP so take a note of all my extensions and then I need to take a note of my programs so I can slowly move over to Open Source versions of them or use WINE on a few :D
<Blaidd> obscurite: it looks like there's a java related package that will solve the dependance issues once you get it install
<XVampireX> 3^
<Blaidd> installed*
<LinuxNewbie3> Partition wasnt the hard part that was easy.
<LinuxNewbie3> For some reason it would recoginze it
<obscurite> blaidd - i have no idea what you're talking about but i'm glad you found something that might help
<LinuxNewbie3> Only happeend with Kubuntu 6.06 then it worked for some reason
<Blaidd> obscurite: heh okay
<LinuxNewbie3> I had a ext3 and swap partition. obth formated and ext3 set to active i clicked next NOTHIGN. It wasnt there like, I never created it i got someone here to help me even sent screenshots tot he guy (alos the screenshot thignis cool :D)
<LinuxNewbie3> he said its correct but it still didnt work
<LinuxNewbie3> in the end it worked i dont know why maybe its cuase i set the main nTFS as active and then ext3 as active.... ?
<XVampireX> LinuxNewbie3: The cool part about dapper is that if you got problem with install, you can always get help ;)
<LinuxNewbie3> 1 thing i need heplwith aswell. lol
<LinuxNewbie3> How can i UNINSTALL DOM Inspector and Talkback in Firefox ?
<LinuxNewbie3> I can disable it but I cannot uninstall it
* neko tries to work out what's nuked his sound
<obscurite> I had this weird problem where more than half the breezy install CD's I burned didn't work. I don't know if it's the ISO or the CDROM drivers, but it really sucked.
<obscurite> I've heard some people complain about the dapper ISO too, I hope it's not the same thing again
<LinuxNewbie3> The guy i spoke to just before he went said you aint the only 1 who means to be havinf a problem.
<neko> obscurite: did you have the burning software verify the disk once it had burned it?
<paulvolk> No I downloaded the ISO today and it worked perfectly
<serenity> hi
* neko seems to get at least 50% coasters when burning at full speed
<obscurite> neko - i lowered the speed as much as possible, after i found threads on people having the same issue
<serenity> my monitor is flimmering, i changed the modeline in the x.org-conf but nothing happened
<obscurite> flimmering??
<serenity> mom
<obscurite> is that like flicker + glimmer?
<neko> obscurite: and you were still getting 50% duff burns from the ISO?
<serenity> flickering
<obscurite> neko - yeah, i mean it could have been my fault, but many people had the same issue
<obscurite> serenity - was it flickering before? did you make any changes that might have caused  the problem?
<serenity> it was flickering all the time, i installed the nvidia (not nv) drivers, but nothing changed
<obscurite> serenity - did it flicker from the time you bought it?
<serenity> no, under windows is was ok, 85 hz
<serenity> and now 60
<obscurite> serenity - did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure server-xorg
<serenity> no
<nocloud> my laptop monitor is stuck at 640x480 resolution....
<nocloud> i can't get it to go higher than that
<nocloud> does anybody know how i can fix that?
<serenity> shell says that server-xorg is not installed
<crazy_penguin> a good night to all! pleasent dreams!
<obscurite> nocloud - sudo dpkg-reconfigure x-server-xorg
<LinuxNewbie3> I am guessing Kubuntu comes with, CD-RWing stuff
<LinuxNewbie3> and other software?
<LinuxNewbie3> Damn ineed a list of windows to Linux programs
<LinuxNewbie3> lol
<nocloud> i did use sudo dpkg-reconfigure x-server-xorg but the resolution didn't'change even after i selected the correct resolution
<nocloud> do i need to reboot first?
<serenity> strg+alt+backspace nocloud
<XVampireX> Anyways, anyone knows when or if at all kopete 0.12 will be available in the repositories?
<obscurite> sorry, i think it's actually dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<XVampireX> Cause I don't like compiling
<nocloud> strg?
<serenity> strg=ctrll
<serenity> strg=ctrl
<serenity> sorry
<nocloud> thanks
<nocloud> i'll go try that
<serenity> obscurite: shell says, that x-server is not installed
<obscurite> use xserver-xorg instead
<serenity> works, but this will override my nvidia-driver?
<THY733T> can anybody tell me the ip address of irc.flightgear.org?
<obscurite> serenity - if you're worried, make a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<iNiku> irc.flightgear.org has address 85.214.36.1
<iNiku> but why?
<THY733T> thanks iNiku
<THY733T> i've problems to connect it
<THY733T> 6667 is filtered
<serenity> obscurite: so i have to decide. No flickering (nv), or 3d-accl (nvidia)?
<obscurite> TH733T - just ping the address to see the IP. type host <domain name>
<obscurite> I mean, ping <domain name> or host <domain name>
<iNiku> serenity: the nvidia driver has lots of config options, I'm pretty sure you can set it up to use a sensible mode that doesn't flicker
<THY733T> i was be able to connect before
<serenity> iNiku: no, i found no option for this
<THY733T> last 2 two days is problem
<THY733T> i've thoguht about DNS problem
<iNiku> serenity: have you looked at Xorg.0.log to see what it thinks your monitor can do?
<THY733T> then it looks like a routing problem
<iNiku> serenity: it will ask the monitor what it's capable of and choose modelines based on that. if you configure a modeline with a higher refresh rate but it thinks your monitor can't handle that, it will be ignored
<iNiku> THY733T: try telnet irc.flightgear.org 6667
<serenity> iNiku: i thought the modeline will force the resolution. where can i find Xorg.0.log?
<iNiku> THY733T: what happens?
<iNiku> serenity: it won't, if it would result in a horizontal or vertical refresh rate your monitor cannot handle
<iNiku> serenity: or if X thinks your monitor cannot handle it
<iNiku>  /var/log/Xorg.o.log
<iNiku>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<obscurite> iNiku - do you know much about xinerama?
<serenity> iNiku: please look here http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/1366/
<iNiku> obscurite: no, not much
<iNiku> serenity: could you pastebin your xorg.conf, too?
<nocloud> how do i get root control in kate to i can save to xorg.conf?
<obscurite> iNiku - what's a good string to search for in the xorg log for monitor specs?
<jtmoney> nocloud: kdesu or su?
<jtmoney> kdesu kate <file> ?
<obscurite> nocloud - sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf ;)
<jtmoney> heh
<jtmoney> yeah, right =)
<jtmoney> kedit ain't bad at all
<obscurite> I think I would have a brain hemmorrhage if i edited a system file in a graphical editor ;)
<serenity> iNiku: x.org conf http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/1367/
<nocloud> thanks
<serenity> nocloud: did it work?
<obscurite> but i'm loving kate
<nocloud> yea
<obscurite> nocloud - what worked?
<nocloud> also, does control-alt-backspace =  reboot?
<nocloud> i got my screen resolution back
<nocloud> :)
<neko> gyah
<obscurite> nocloud - that restarts X
<nocloud> hmm, okay, i need a reboot then
<nocloud> brb
<Romeriz> Hi all. I am just trying out Kubuntu 6.06 and I am having an issue with an ipod. I want to specify the mount point to be the same everytime.
<neko> looks like the switch to dapper has nuked my sound - anyone have any ideas on what to try?
<obscurite> Romeriz - I had the same problem a couple of days ago but haven't solved it yet
<Romeriz> obscurite - Well at least I am not alone.
<iNiku> serenity: also, could you go to a VT (ctrl-alt-f1 if you're running X now) and do a 'startx -- -logverbose 5 :1', then pastebin /var/log/Xorg.1.log?
<obscurite> neko - does kmix show your master volume as non zero?
<iNiku> serenity: it may appear to lock up on you, just ctrl-alt-backspace to kill it
<iNiku> serenity: umm... so where did those modelines in your xorg.conf come from?
<neko> obscurite: kmix is set to 100%
<serenity> iNiku: given my the nvidia drivers, just the one 1024x768 was done be me
<iNiku> serenity: um... try this:
<Ozzzzy> anyone here migrated from Mandriva?
<linuxmonkey> wassup
<iNiku> serenity: 1. comment out all the modelines
<neko> I have two sets of speakers (one connected to the optical output, one to the analogue) and both have gone silent too
<serenity> iNiku: is a a problem that there a 2 modelines for 1024?
<iNiku> serenity: 2. in the screen section, where it says modes "1024x768@60" etc, replace that line with modes "1024x768"
<obscurite> neko - interesting thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=182921
<LinuxNewbie3> I am loving Kubuntu :D
<neko> wait, I got something from the optical
<obscurite> neko - if you beat your computer hard enough it will eventually make sounds
<zblach> hi. i'm wondering if anyone can help me setup something
<zblach> it's unusual, but it should be pretty quick
<obscurite> zblach - "something" is pretty advanced ;) anyone know how to operate "something"?
<iNiku> serenity: see what happens then
<neko> damn thing had reset the IEC958 Loop switch
<zblach> what I want to do, is back up a partition every two weeks to a dvd
<zblach> the partition is 4.5 gb, and i've just discovered kcron
<zblach> how to?
<Admiral> maybe one of you can help me with this
<neko> that just leaves the question of what's happened to the analogue sound
<Admiral> there was an installalation error when i first installed ubuntu
<iNiku> serenity: also, ignore the starx thing for now, we need to get your xorg.conf fixed first
<iNiku> startx*
<Admiral> when it was booting for the first time, it couldn't configure gstreamer0.8
<azathoth> anyone here tried installing ktorrent 2.0b1 in dapper yet? i'm getting a nasty bug trying to install
<serenity> brb restarting x
<Admiral> so not i can't use dpkg or apt-get install or anything
<azathoth> dpkg: error processing ktorrent_2.0beta1-1_i386.deb (--install):
<azathoth>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/mimelnk/application/x-bittorrent.desktop', which is also in package kdelibs-data
<azathoth> anyone got a quick fix?
<Admiral> delete the desktop icon
<obscurite> zblach - since you have to go and insert the DVD every time manually you may as well do the whole thing manually. scripting it will only save you the trouble of selecting a folder in your burning program
<equinoxeB> there's a newer version of gstreamer
<Admiral> no thats not the problem
<azathoth> there's no desktop icon for it
<Admiral> the problem is that i cant install anything
<Admiral> !locale
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Admiral
<obscurite> zblach - you're trying to use a chainsaw to trip your hedges ;)
<iNiku> Admiral: what error does it give you?
<Admiral> no your no help bot
<obscurite> s/trip/trim/
<LinuxNewbie3> How can I set Firefox as my default web browser? So saves links open in it from the desktop
<zblach> obscurite: apt analogy. what would you recommend to do?
<serenity> back
<Admiral> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<iNiku> serenity: how does it look?
<iNiku> Admiral: well, it tells you what to do right there
<obscurite> zblach - i'd just do it manually, until they come out with a sub-$100 dvd changing robot ;)
<serenity> iNiku: now it really fuck up
<Admiral> !paste
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<iNiku> serenity: can you pastebin your current xorg.conf?
<Admiral> wait, that doesnt fix it
<Admiral> i tried that already
<zblach> i don't really mind a 'please insert backup dvd' message.
<iNiku> Admiral: what does it say when you do that?
<iNiku> serenity: and please explain how is it fscked up now?
<obscurite> zblach - you're literally only going to save yourself the trouble of opening the burning program and selecting a folder
<Admiral> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15038
<obscurite> zblach - if you want unattended backups, use an external hard drive or file server
<zblach> obscurite: it also serves as a reminder. i'm notoriously bad at remembering these things
<iNiku> Admiral: um... this is right after installing dapper?
<Admiral> its right after installing ubuntu
<Admiral> the only way i was able to get X to start was to update to dapper
<serenity> iNiku: f%(/% beause the only possible resolutions: 800x600 or 1152x768 and only 55hz
<obscurite> zblach - for $200 you can probably get yourself a decent external hard drive that can hold months worth of backups. over a year you would save yourself 26 x however many minutes it takes to find a DVD insert it, put it somewhere, etc
<LinuxNewbie3> How can I set Firefox as my default web browser? So saves links open in it from the desktop
<iNiku> Admiral: you're missing some files required to generate locales
<Admiral> how can i fix that?
<obscurite> zblach - not as reliable as dozens of indivudual DVDs but if it gets broken, who cares, it's just a backup. okay - no more backup talk. back to kubuntu talk ;)
<zblach> obscurite: also very true. thanks.
<iNiku> serenity: please pastebin your current xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log
<iNiku> Admiral: please explain what exactly you did
<Admiral> i was installing ubuntu
<iNiku> Admiral: you say this is right after installing ubuntu but you also say you updated to dapper?
<serenity> iNiku: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/1370/
<Admiral> after it set up all packages and asked me to reboot, i did. then while it set up the packages, it failed on gstreamer0.8
<iNiku> serenity: um, that's the same as before?
<Admiral> i couldn't get X to start, so what i did was update to dapper from the terminal
<Admiral> but dpkg is still giving me errors
<ljimmy> can anyone tell me why, whenever i try to delete certain unneeded apps, synaptic warns me that it must remove kubuntu-desktop... can anyone help me?
<chris_____> hrm
<serenity> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/1371/
<obscurite> ljimmy - some of those things are dependencies of the kubuntu-desktop package. they belong to it.
<serenity> iNiku: before it was 1024x768 @60hz
<iNiku> Admiral: hmm, okay. wait, that's a weird looking locale anyway
<M00N3D> Anybody know where I can get the DIVX codecs for any/all of the Kubuntu/Xubuntu video players?
<Admiral> MUMPS
<ljimmy> it seems that these packages should be able to be separate from the main program
<troy> yikes, noise is nuts in #ubuntu right now - maybe I'll have better luck here.... trying to install flash onto amd64 (dapper, kubuntu) without chroot if possible... if I force the installer to run on amd64, will konq be able to recognize/use the flash libs even though they are 32bit?
<serenity> iNiku: seems, that x.org is ignoring just the modeline i created
<obscurite> ljimmy - if you want to have a minimal setup without all those packages you'll have to use something else like debian. kubuntu requires a base system that includes many packages you might not need.
<iNiku> serenity: please comment out all the modelines and change modes to "1024x768" so I can see what the X server is autodetecting
<iNiku> serenity: it's ignoring your modeline because you're not telling it to use it
<iNiku> you have 1024x768@60 on the modes line
<obscurite> ljimmy - you can prevent anything you don't need from running (and thus taking up memory and CPU) but you can't remove the software from your hard drive if you want to keep the package integrity intact.
<serenity> comment out with #?
<Hawkwind> Where can I find some good information on PLF and Kubuntu ?
<neko> hmm, Konqueror has started opening new windows with the Navigation Panel open - anyone know where to switch that behavior off?
<Hawkwind> I have one URL, but it's in French and I can't read all of it
<iNiku> serenity: but I would still like to know what it's autodetecting if you don't specify anything
<M00N3D> Anybody know where I can get the DIVX codecs for any/all of the Kubuntu/Xubuntu video players?
<iNiku> serenity: because you shouldn't need any modelines to begin with
<ljimmy> thanks obscurite
<iNiku> serenity: yep, comment with #
<Admiral> M00N3D: check out mumps
<Admiral> that might work
<obscurite> ljimmy - you're welcome.
<serenity> iNiku: and change the modeline"1024x..." line to what?
<iNiku> serenity: modes "1024x768"
<Hawkwind> !plf
<ubotu> from memory, plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf , mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<Hawkwind> Hmmmm
<Hawkwind> Is there not something for PLF in English ?
<LinuxNewbie3> equinoxeB: Thanks
<neko> Hawkwind: that link?
<Hawkwind> neko: A lot of that link is in French
<LinuxNewbie3> Now I got to slowly configure Linux. and my new Applications
<neko> Hawkwind: almost all of it is in english here
<LinuxNewbie3> Can someone give me the URL to that Windows to Linux Program List ?
<serenity> iNiku: like that http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/1372/ ?
<iNiku> Admiral: for some reason it's trying to generate a locale for a language that doesn't exist
<askinsonhecesi> I m new in ubuntu. is there any person who will help me? (sorry for my english)
<Admiral> Inu
<iNiku> Admiral: there's no "en", should be "en_US" or something like that
<Admiral> iNiku: i'm removeing locale and reinstalling
<iNiku> serenity: um, no
<LinuxNewbie3> First I better backup Linux
<iNiku> serenity: the modes line is in the screen section
<serenity> k
<Hawkwind> neko: Well the links and all aren't in English here
<LinuxNewbie3> All my editing and programs etc etc is un HOME right ?
<iNiku> serenity: you have modes "1024x768@60"... in there now, please replace that with modes "1024x768"
<iNiku> serenity: the whole line, that is
<Admiral> wait
<Hawkwind> neko: I guess the links have nothing else to do with PLF stuff so all I need is that main page
<Admiral> i did a sudo dpkg -configure -a
<Admiral> and now its doing something
<neko> Hawkwind: some links to other parts of the site aren't, but that page itself is
<serenity> iNiku: and no commenting out in the monitor section?
<iNiku> serenity: you need to comment out all the modelines there
<serenity> k
<neko> anyone here know where to switch off the new behaviour in Konqueror?
<Admiral> i think its working now, it asked me about keymaps
<Hawkwind> neko: I'm just trying to find my way around.  Been a Mandriva user for 4+ years and have Kubuntu installed on a spare box and loving it.  Thinking of making a permanent switch :)
<iNiku> serenity: show me the result of this on pastebin before you try it :)
<neko> Hawkwind: I was in your position a few years back myself - you'd never get me back to mandrake or whatever they're calling themselves now ;o)
<Admiral> yup i think i got it
<Hawkwind> neko: Hah.  That's definitely encouraging words.  I just need to learn the basics of the *Ubuntu ways and how they do things and I'll be set.  I did get E17 compiled on it from CVS last night so that's a big big plus
<serenity> iNiku: that's for u   http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/1373/
<iNiku> serenity: you still have one modeline uncommented
<simp> hello, a question where can i set the root password in kubuntu?
<simp> i need it for using ctrl+alt+F1.F2 etc...
<iNiku> serenity: and you didn't replace the whole modes line like I said, but that's probably okay
<serenity> iNiku: just saw it, but all other is ok?
<ljimmy> simp: did u just install kubuntu or something?
<simp> yes i just did install kubuntu
<iNiku> serenity: yeah, give it a try
<simp> i'm use to suse and lately i used ubuntu but i thought it would be nice to have KDE ljimmy
<ljimmy> simp: your root pass should be the same as your primary user's
<iNiku> ljimmy: er, no
<ljimmy> whoever the first user to sign up was
<simp> it isnt
<iNiku> there is no root password in ubuntu by default
<simp> yeap
<ljimmy> oh
<simp> you have to set it
<iNiku> you can set one by doing a "sudo passwd"
<simp> ok
<simp> in gnome there was a easy way to do it
<simp> without terminal
<simp> ok thank you :)
<Shuriken> there is no need to set a root password in ubuntu !
<ljimmy> just edit /etc/passwd
<iNiku> simp: why didn't you just install kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu?
<iNiku> ljimmy: that's wrong too
<ljimmy> fine i give up
<iNiku> ljimmy: first, the passwords are not in /etc/passwd, they are in /etc/shadow
<serenity> iNiku: my ears did not bleed anymore
<ljimmy> :(
<serenity> ears=eyes
<ljimmy> iNiku: i have all my passwds in etc/passwd
<iNiku> ljimmy: second, they are encrypted so it's a little difficult to edit it manually
<iNiku> ljimmy: on ubuntu? that's strange, shadow should be enabled by default
<iNiku> serenity: that means it works? :)
<serenity> iNiku: oh my god, yes. Thank you so much
<iNiku> serenity: cool! I'm still wondering where those modelines came from
<serenity> iNiku: perhaps the nvidia-installer put them in
<iNiku> serenity: you really don't need modelines these days except for some really special cases, it's all autodetected these days
<iNiku> serenity: it doesn't
<iNiku> serenity: at least not here
<serenity> iNiku: i love "...these day..."
<iNiku> serenity: anyway... there's one more thing you should do
<iNiku> on the modes line, get rid of all the @XX parts
<iNiku> the @XX is specifying the refresh rate for that mode and there's no need to enforce that, you should let X pick the best rate your graphics card and monitor can do for each resolution
<iNiku> like you just did for 1024x768
<serenity> so there is only one entry: modes "1024x768"
<iNiku> serenity: well, that means you'll only have that resolution available
<serenity> i only need one
<iNiku> serenity: if you have several different modes there, you can switch between them with ctrl-alt-<numpad +> and ctrl-alt-<numpad ->
<XVampireX> Someone release kopete 0.12 in the repos!
<iNiku> serenity: but if you only need one mode, then it's fine to have only that on the modes line
<ljimmy> could someone pls visit http://www.jwillows.com and tell me what you see
<zblach> anyone have experience setting up dapper on a HP laptop?
#kubuntu 2006-06-04
<imbrandon> ljimmy, a blank dir on a ubuntu server with the apache2 default dir showing
<serenity> iNiku: ok, thanks again
<iNiku> serenity: you're welcome :)
<ljimmy> imbrandon: is it like a filesystem looking thing?
<serenity> bye all
<ljimmy> i mean, something like that...
<serenity> iNiku: bye
<imbrandon> ljimmy, bacsicly it looks like you dont have an index.html file in /var/www ;)
<ljimmy> imbrandon: so its got that little message saying that it works properly but i need to add content?
<LinuxNewbie3> Anyone know a good Download Manager for Linux? 1 that can do 4 Connections onto the same site ?
<imbrandon> ljimmy, no and yes ........ its working properly and no there is no message, i just know what a blank server looks like ;)
<imbrandon> LinuxNewbie3, try google ;)
<ljimmy> imbrandon: good enough, thanks bud
<ljimmy> :)
<LinuxNewbie3> I do not have time
<LinuxNewbie3> I need to test my spee
<LinuxNewbie3> speed
<imbrandon> www.speedtest.com
<linuxmonkey> ok im usually fairly good on figuring this stuff out however when I try to play mp3's and other audio amarok is the default, is there a easy way of changing this without removing amarok?
<ports> hrm
<simp> sorry about leaving so suddenly before
<imbrandon> linuxmonkey, looks at the options when you right click the file in konq, you should be able to set the default app
<simp> my pc is a little bit wierd
<simp> right now
<iNiku> LinuxNewbie3: why do you need a download manager?
<iNiku> I never understood the point with those
<LinuxNewbie3> Nevermind nevermind
<XVampireX> iNiku: Faster downloads sometimes
<imbrandon> iNiku, me either ;)
<simp> i didn't just add kde because the gnome was the old version and i fu*ked up the grub anyway
<ports> iNiku just keeps things organized
<XVampireX> but firefox/opera got nice download managers
<simp> point of download manager is: it is organized and it is faster as well;)
<XVampireX> and download managers allow to resume downloads
<simp> opera allows to resume as well ;)
<linuxmonkey> imbrandon i have allready said for it to use xmms but it wont
<LinuxNewbie3> That and so I can resume later on if I need to
<simp> if it isn't rapidshare or places like that
<imbrandon> XVampireX, the server allows resumed downloads the dl manager just takes advantage of it ;)
<XVampireX> Can I downgrade ffmpeg? I need it for stepmania
<XVampireX> Yeah
<iNiku> XVampireX: how can a download manager give you faster downloads?
<LinuxNewbie3> I do not need it right now thought. I remembered my ISPs URL to their tester. I needed otmake sure I wasnt having speed problems
<simp> iNiku: ot
<simp> iNiku: it opens up more slots for you
<XVampireX> iNiku: Splitting the file and downloading them from multiple sources
<simp> so it comes faster
<LinuxNewbie3> 1 anonying thign with Firefox-Linux is the buttons are switched around
<equinoxeB> INiku: test Internet Download Manager on Windows... and you'll understand what speed means
<LinuxNewbie3> I keep pressing CANCEL without noticing it
<simp> i use free download manager on windows and usualy the speed is 50kb/s faster ;)
<iNiku> XVampireX: well, if you're downloading from a web site, how can you download from multiple sources? torrents or something are a different thing, of course
<LinuxNewbie3> I got to install Plugins for Firefox now
<iNiku> equinoxeB: I don't use windows
<equinoxeB> I did :P
<iNiku> simp: yes, it's ot :)
<LinuxNewbie3> How can I check hwo much HDD space I got left? also can I use the built in backup to backup onto the same HDD ?
<simp> no i sayd a wrong thing
<XVampireX> iNiku: Start using download managers and you'll understand
<simp> didn't mean to say ot :D
<linuxmonkey> imbrandon any other ideas, cause I thought it would work like that too
<equinoxeB> but there's a real lack of software for speeding the downloads onlinux
<iNiku> simp: are you sure your download manager isn't just reporting the speed wrong?
<ljimmy> could someone pls visit http://www.jwillows.com and tell me what you see
<imbrandon> linuxmonkey, no, thats how i set it most of the time, hmm lemme do some looking
<ljimmy> again...
<equinoxeB> no... it is really faster
<simp> iniku the download manager acts like it has downloaded 50% in one slot and acts like it has downloaded 60% in another slot and downloads those two at the same time
<ports> equinoxeB its called a decent connection
<LinuxNewbie3> We are unable to locate a single Web player that best matches your platform and operating system. Please visit our  table of recommended Web players. .
<LinuxNewbie3> lol
<simp> so it's a little bit faster
<LinuxNewbie3> No shockwave for Linux ?
<simp> yes i am sure iNiku i downloaded ubuntu with 40minutes faster with the download manager
<simp> !shockwave
<equinoxeB> I tryed to download today the Kubuntu iso with Download Manager and I got a speed of... 350 -400 Kb...
<ubotu> Unfortunately there is no shockwave available for Linux (unless you use wine).  Please lobby Macromedia!
<XVampireX> LinuxNewbie3: Not for now
<iNiku> simp: why would it be faster? the network connection is going to be the limiting factor
<equinoxeB> I rebooted on Windows
<linuxmonkey> imbrandon i think i got it
<ports> equinoxeB how long did it take you to download it
<LinuxNewbie3> Download Manager which oen ?
<equinoxeB> I got 3 Mb/s with IDM
<LinuxNewbie3> Internet Download Manager ?
<equinoxeB> IDM on Win/ DM4X on Linux
<iNiku> simp: I don't see how you could get around that by splitting the file up and downloading in parallel over the same connection from the same source
<imbrandon> please take non support conversations to #kubuntu-offtopic
<simp> iniku yes it will limit on some point but you can allways go over that limit a little bit ;)
<XVampireX> Yeah
<ports> iNiku  the program starts different sessions
<iNiku> but, yeah, it's off topic. anyway, firefox and opera have built-in download managers, although they don't use hacks like that as far as I know
<ports> iNiku only thing is..if he has dialup.. its rather worthless
<imbrandon> please take non support conversations to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Bilford> tj9991, did you install Kubuntu yet
<LinuxNewbie3> I love the * in Konsole saves time :D
<simp> the last thing i'l say about this topic is that firefox and opera just show what you have downloaded ;)
<mike__> sorry to interrupt, but does anyone have time to help someone new to kubuntu and linux
<simp> ofcourse;)
<ports> mike__ ask a real question
<ljimmy> mike just ask ur questions
<mike__> thank you soo much
<imbrandon> mike__, sure
<XVampireX> LinuxNewbie3: That exists in windows too
<IGD> I just installed kubuntu, i want to use firefox and in adept it says its installed but i dont know where to launch it from, or how to put it into my k menu under internet. Anyone help me?
<imbrandon> IGD, its in k --> internet --> firefox
<mike__> i feel stupid but i cannot not for the life of me figure out how to install any application i download,,,
<Xymor> open a terminal and type "firefox"
<linuxmonkey> imbrandon had to go to the configure konqueror in the menu's and then file association and then audio and x-mp3 and move xmms to the top of the list
<mike__> even following the instructions
<imbrandon> mike__, you use apt-get to install applications in ubuntu
<mike__> but how
<troy> so close to getting this working, it's disappointing me... I'm missing 2! 32bit libs... libXft and libXcursor...
<simp> terminal
<imbrandon> linuxmonkey, ahh
<IGD> imbrandon: its not on mine
<troy> is there a channel for *ubuntu64 ?
<simp> mike__:  main menu-system-Konsole
<simp> there is the terminal
<simp> ;)
<imbrandon> IDG, log out of kde and log back in and see if it appears
<flo> imbrandon: not alwais aplication show in menu right after instalation, i sometimes need to restart x
<mike__> even what you just wrote is very hard for me to understand lol...
<simp> there you have to write apt-get the thigy
<linuxmonkey> imbrandon i think that mike__ is installing apps from the reposotories
<linuxmonkey> not*
<mike__> i'm trying to learn all this terminology on the fly
<simp> mike__: write /join #something
<imbrandon> mike__, what are you trying to install ?
<simp> in the chat
<simp> firefox
<Bilford> tj9991, did your storage problem magically fix itself by waiting 2 more weeks
<tj9991> yes
<tj9991> no
<mike__> well for one i downloaded firefox and tried to install the package
<tj9991> im learning a new f2l method, im slow at it now but it will let me get past the minute average barrier
<mike__> couldn't get it to work
<simp> is it .exe ?
<IGD> imbrandon: nope no dice. in adept its greyed out but shows as installed. and when i type firefox in konsole i get command not found
<LinuxNewbie3> Man I hate been a newbie :(
<imbrandon> mike__, you can install fire fox by typing "sudo apt-get install firefox" in a terminal
<imbrandon> without the quotes
<imbrandon> you dont have to download anything
<mike__> and thats after i download the package?
<imbrandon> seperately
<mike__> or before
<linuxmonkey> imbrandon quick question, can you play mp3's or other music files from a data CD? If so what you do cause it wont play for me unless i copy them to the HDD
<imbrandon> you dont have to download anything seperately
<Bilford> tj9991, for offtopic discussions, please visit Boringville on QUakeNet
<imbrandon> mike__, that will get it from the internet for you and install it
<mike__> gotcha, it's kinda like a search that finds it for me and installs it?
<simp> you just wirte sudo apt-get install firefox in konsole
<linuxmonkey> mike__: that command will automatically download and install it for you
<flo> mike_: or u can alwais use adept, graphical mode , eseier for newcommers
<simp> yes mike__
<mike__> but if i have do download a package file?
<simp> then you write sudo run /home/etc... wasn't it?
<Bilford> mike__, why are you downloading Firefox?  it's included in Dapper
<imbrandon> mike__, there are 18000+ packages it will get for you, rarely do you have to get something seperate
<Bilford> yes, most programs are already 'included'
<chx> hi. I am looking for a Torrent client which is able to 'cherry pick' invidual files out of a torrent. Azureus can. But that also can eat every resource known to man :)
<mike__> wow..i didn't realize that
<Bilford> chx, KTorrent
<troy> anyone here a packager or knows anything about the .deb format I can /query?
<chx> really??
<linuxmonkey> mike__: there shouldnt be a need to cause most stuff is in the repos and you can install it from a simple command or by using adept
<mike__> i thought i saw it there but i couldn't find it when i was looking
<chx> last I checked KTorrent was a very primitive beast.
<simp> what was the command for setting the root password in terminal again?
<Bilford> chx, yes, as soon as you add new torrent, it asks you which files you want to download in it
<imbrandon> mike__, run adept ( from your "start" menu it will let you get diffrent programs from the internet and install them easy
<linuxmonkey> imbrandon you see my question above
<imbrandon> simp, dont set a root passwd in ubuntu
<mike__> let me try some of this real quick...
<simp> imbrandon why not?
<chx> w00t
<chx> ktorrent looks good
<systest> Is there a FAQ for Red Hat/Fedora users moving to kubuntu?
<imbrandon> simp ubuntu wasent designed to use root, infact it was designed NOT to
<simp> i need the console(ctrl+alt+F1)
<simp> the console there is important for me atleast
<mike__> alright here's another question...i downloaded Java through the firefox plug-in section and it saved it as a .bin terminal file....what do i do with that?
<imbrandon> simp, so hit ctl+alt+f1 then login as a your normal user and type "sudo su -"
<imbrandon> ;)
<simp> oh :)
<systest> simp: then do "passwd root" :)
* systest ducks
<imbrandon> systest, DONT DO THAT
<simp> actualy it doesn't matter now :P
<imbrandon> it WILL mess up your system
<simp> atleast i know how to use it there :)
<iNiku> imbrandon: it will not mess up anything
<simp> i use to have root in gnome ;)
<imbrandon> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<azathoth> anyone had any problems with ktorrent 2.0b1 not installing under kde 3.5.3?
<iNiku> imbrandon: and despite what ubuntu thinks, it can be a good idea to have a root password.
<imbrandon> iNiku, eventualy it will
<iNiku> imbrandon: why would it?
<iNiku> imbrandon: please explain.
<imbrandon> iNiku, nopt with sudo enabled
<imbrandon> readup on it
<LinuxNewbie3> Damn I cant install Flash player
<LinuxNewbie3> I have no idea where firefox plugins fodler is suppose to be
<LinuxNewbie3> lol
<imbrandon> LinuxNewbie3, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<linuxmonkey> mike__: follow the steps on that page that ubotu just msg'ed ya to install java and other stuff you'll probably ask about
<simp> LinuxNewbie3: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FlashPlayerStandalone?highlight=%28player%29%7C%28flash%29
<LinuxNewbie3> I got it, I know hwo to install it
<systest> is there a "chkconfig" equivalent in kubuntu?
<LinuxNewbie3> I just need to know WHERE
<iNiku> imbrandon: I know the ubuntu policy is to use sudo instead of logging in as root, but giving root a password will definitely not screw up anything
<neoXite> does the mozilla-acroread plugin work for anyone in dpper?
<neoXite> *dapper
<iNiku> imbrandon: and it may come in useful sometimes.
<james_xxx> has anyone figured out a fix for the bug with screen savers not working in KDE 3.5.3?
<mike__> gotcha i'll try it out
<imbrandon> iNiku, well this room follows ubuntu CoC and policy ;)
<ubuntu> Hi
<ubuntu> :-(
<LinuxNewbie3> Foudn it :D
<tuxedup> was hoping someone could help, i have kmess installed but file transfer doesnt seme to work, i have enabled the ports in guarddog and have enabled the ports on my hardware firewall, yet it still says it cannot make a connection when trying to send a file, however I can recieve files no problem.  Does anyone have any ideas what else need sto be done, are thee other ports that need to be enabled.
<iNiku> imbrandon: sure, but please don't claim it will break something when it won't
<ubuntu> Can someone help me?
<LinuxNewbie3> opt/firefox :D
<linuxmonkey> iNiku: especially if you install webmin
<imbrandon> iNiku, it can and has and will
<simp> ubuntu what's the problem?
<ubuntu> I downloaded the kubuntu drake
<ubuntu> today
<imbrandon> linuxmonkey, i have webmin running fine with no root account
<imbrandon> ;)
<ubuntu> I try to install it
<ubuntu> but at last
<linuxmonkey> lol ya imbrandon but you didnt use apt-get to install it then
<ubuntu> it say that cannot install some packages.
<ubuntu> :-(
<azathoth> i'm still getting this error when i try to upgrade ktorrent 2.0 when i'm in kde 3.5.3... anyone know what could cause this (i have no desktop icons): dpkg: error processing ktorrent_2.0beta1-1_i386.deb (--install):
<azathoth>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/mimelnk/application/x-bittorrent.desktop', which is also in package kdelibs-data
<imbrandon> linuxmonkey, sure did
<simp> test the CD for defects
<simp> ubuntu: test the CD for defects*
<ubuntu> Look
<ubuntu> I insert my kubuntu CD
<linuxmonkey> imbrandon I say that cause last time I installed it, it used root info as its user when it installed so I couldnt log in
<Bilford> azathoth, is KTorrent running while youre doing this
<ubuntu> It start
<imbrandon> azathoth, looks like a bad download , try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ubuntu> It work
<azathoth> Bilford, no it isn't
<ubuntu> very well
<simp> when booting from HD ubuntu?
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> from cd
<azathoth> imbrandon, okay cool, will check it... but i'm pretty sure this isn't a bad download
<ubuntu> kde start
<ubuntu> all works very well
<simp> then there is propably a defect on the CD, try the test CD option from the main CD boot ubuntu
<simp> oh
<simp> kde start
<azathoth> i did the configure, nothing happened and it still won't install... i'll try grabbing the deb again
<mike__> Possibly a stupid question, but whats a reccomendation on internet security and antivirus with kubuntu
<mike__> or linux in general, do we need it?
<simp> if you aren't stupid yourself you dont ;)
<LinuxNewbie3> What does the Kubuntu Firewall do ?
<ubuntu> then I double click on "Install" icon on the Desktiop
<iNiku> imbrandon: what do you do if you screw up the login scripts for your normal user so you cannot log in?
<imbrandon> mike__, no real need for antivirus but of you want install klamav
<LinuxNewbie3> and what is the name of the GUI for it ?
<ubuntu> and all work
<simp> yes and then?
<imbrandon> iNiku, you boot from a livecd and chroot ;)
<ubuntu> then it downloaded something
<jbirdAngel> hello im justed installed kubuntu and i have two questions, one is that during installation it failed doing security updates, this is fine right as it just couldnt get online? the second question is that im trying to set up  the wilrelss to work, and im not sure what to do i have it set on all the same settings as my router the same chanel same open system, the same WEP , i have it on DHCP...
<jbirdAngel> ...as opposed to manual which i think is right, but i dont really know, but as far as i know its set up right but it wont connect?
<simp> yes ? ubuntu?
<iNiku> imbrandon: sooo much easier to just log in as root to fix it :)
<ubuntu> and become problems with Python 23
<Bilford> it's busy in here today.  I guess a lot of people are trying out Kubuntu on the weekend
<mike__> thank you
<iNiku> imbrandon: what if you have filesystem damage so the system will require you to run fsck manually before you can boot up? you need the root password to be able to do that
<imbrandon> iNiku, please take this to #kubuntu-offtopic , point is this ubuntu recomends NOT to do so and this room follows ubuntu policy and CoC
<imbrandon> iNiku, then you boot into single user mode
<simp> i'm afraid the CD has a defect sorry ubuntu,
<ubuntu> Ok
<ubuntu> I restart
<simp> and it is better to use the other version
<ubuntu> and I will start the Test
<simp> not the desktop, mine hang when booting
<jbirdAngel> also it says firefox is installed but firefox doesnt appear in the menu under internet?
<simp> ubuntu: do that ;)
<iNiku> imbrandon: I don't think this is off topic. someone asked how to set a root password, you told them not to, I'm saying there are cases when it's good to have one
<ubuntu> see you soon----
<ubuntu> ;-)
<linuxmonkey> imbrandon quick question, can you play mp3's or other music files from a data CD? If so what you do cause it wont play for me unless i copy them to the HDD
<troy> hey, is the .deb file just a tgz file which contains certain specific files?
<azathoth> imbrandon, re-downloaded the deb and tried again... still no joy
<crimsun> iNiku: by default it will not prompt for a root password.
<imbrandon> iNiku, it is offtopic considering this is a support channel and we are not talking support
<simp> no troy it is a file that is like .exe and install file
<iNiku> crimsun: it won't? okay.
<iNiku> crimsun: I know that's configurable and if it's set up like that in ubuntu, then that's fine
<imbrandon> azathoth, file a bug then would probbly be the best thing, but it will be a while probbly considering neither are default dapper
<linuxmonkey> wassup crimsun :)
<crimsun> iNiku: besides, even if you did set a root password, you can easily bypass that with init=/bin/sh . Physical access virtually eliminates all security measures.
<azathoth> yeah, i was checking the forums, encountered no similar problem there...
<iNiku> crimsun: that's true, but my point is that it can be good to have a root password set, ubuntu policies notwithstanding
<iNiku> crimsun: although I do agree with the recommendation to use sudo for normal root access.
<imbrandon> linuxmonkey, hmmm never tried to play them off a cd but i play them off network shares just fine
<linuxmonkey> crimsun: have you ever heard of trying to play music off a cd but not playing and then if you copy to the hdd they will play just fine?
<simp> and i have a problem again :)... in konversation some letters are not right... they are right in firefox/kopete/etc... but here in konversation they aren't(well actualy i can see them as they are suposed to be, but people from mirc and other clients can't(not sure other konversation users can)) well does anyone know a way to get over this problem? that's how they should/should not look(depends on your client): 
<iNiku> linuxmonkey: how are you playing from cd?
<linuxmonkey> same here imbrandon, i just tried off a cd like 20 to 30 minutes ago and it wont let me
<crimsun> linuxmonkey: yes, but that shouldn't be an issue if you're using digital audio extraction for the cd player
<linuxmonkey> iNiku: music files off a data cd
<iNiku> linuxmonkey: oh, no idea then
<crimsun> err, so not redbook audio? interesting.
<crimsun> that seems a bit odd
<iNiku> linuxmonkey: I thought you meant an audio cd
<crimsun> can you reproduce it using aplay?
<linuxmonkey> crimsun:  would that help even if its a data cd?
<mike__> imbrandon__, when i open adept and type in klamav it doesn't find anythng, should i be doing something different?
<crimsun> linuxmonkey: well if it's a data cd, it's mounted, and you can open a Konsole and access it
<imbrandon> mike__, did you enable universe and multivers repos yet ?
<mike__> whoaaaaa....what?
<mike__> lol
<imbrandon> hehe follow this link from the bot
<imbrandon> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<linuxmonkey> crimsun:yes it doesnt matter what app I use it loads and fails to play
<iNiku> linuxmonkey: how does it fail?
<iNiku> do you get an error message?
<linuxmonkey> no play - no error message
<crimsun> linuxmonkey: I need the debug spew from the cli app{,s}, then
<jbirdAngel> i couldnt get security updats during install, but thats fine cuz its just aht it couldnt get online right?
<linuxmonkey> ok now this is odd now i cant access my cd drive
<Rutger546> anyone having a problem where launching compiz results in a white screen with only your mouse cursor?
<linuxmonkey> it shows on my desktop and disapears right away
<howard> hi, I tried upgrading to dapper, but now my desktop won't boot
<howard> it hangs at "starting PCMCIA services"
<LinuxNewbie3> Linux version of Media Player Classic ? Or can Kaffine play XviD etc files ?
<LinuxNewbie3> and FFDShow ?
<howard> saying things like "Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found"
<McScruff> LinuxNewbie3: kaffeine can
<Bilford> I believe you need   sudo apt-get libxine-extracodecs for xvid
<McScruff> LinuxNewbie3: its all to do with getting the codecs, check the wiki
<LinuxNewbie3> I do not like Kaffine layout etc etc its okay for my DVD. But i need MPC
<Bilford> LinuxNewbie3, everything is configurable in LInux
<skiy> Hello folks, I have a strange problem with Amarok 1.4. It says "xine was unable to initialise any audio-drivers."
<imbrandon> LinuxNewbie3, kaffeine will play xvid with the propper codecs
<linuxmonkey> ok im back I fixed my cd problem
<skiy> I have googled about for this problem, but couldn't see a solution..
<Bilford> skiy, mp3?
<skiy> Bilford, nope
<skiy> Bilford, happens if you try to select "xine-engine" from the preferences
<Bilford> idk
<linuxmonkey> crimsun: how do I get the debug info from the application?
<skiy> I'm sorry I don't understand what idk is / does ?
<Bilford> it means I dont know
<azathoth> imbrandon, i installed ktorrent, i had to extract it to a dir and do a 'sudo cp /r usr/ /' and it worked
<azathoth> -r, i meant
<neko> before updating to dapper, I could open an avi from desktop 2, switch to desktop 1, and once the player program finished opening it would open the window in the current desktop (1) - now it's insisting on opening the window in the originating desktop (2). any ideas on how to change it back?
<simp> Kubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake)
<simp> Use your favorite package manager to install
<simp> libxine-extracodecs
<simp> well there is a problem with that... that command doesn't work in terminalt it says command not found
<crimsun> linuxmonkey: just go to Konsole, change directory to your data, and attempt to play the wavs
<McScruff> simp: you need to enable multivers repo
<_can_> register asterix
<Bilford> simp, enable multiverse, then in console:   sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<iNiku> simp: what command are you using?
<imbrandon> simp, sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<simp> i did enable multiverse
<simp> ok
<McScruff> lo again iNiku
<linuxmonkey> crimsun:  I did that and I dont get any errors or anything , it opens the app, queues up the song and wont play it
<iNiku> hey, McScruff
<simp> Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<simp> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<simp> is only available from another source
<simp> E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<simp> does that mean that i don't have multiverse?
<crimsun> linuxmonkey: using aplay?
<iNiku> simp: did you apt-get update after adding multiverse?
<crimsun> simp: it means you don't have multiverse enabled
<linuxmonkey> it launches xmms as my default player
<simp> iNiku: i didn't do that thank you
<Bilford> linuxmonkey, go to the Properties, and remove anything after xmms
<jbirdAngel> can someone help me to get my wireless to work? as fara s i know i have all the information right but it wont connect?
<Bilford> linuxmonkey, or add %u
<Bilford> I forget which
<linuxmonkey> Bilford: what were?
<Bilford> linuxmonkey, instead of playing, its opening that Playlist Broswer window, right
<yogi> jbirdAngel:What wireless card?
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: which wireless card?
<imbrandon> no he dosent want xxms as the default player
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: and are you using network manager or not?
<Bilford> It's hard to help people, since you dont know if theyre new or experienced
<yogi>  Bilford:Got that right...
<linuxmonkey> Bilford:  no it opens xmms but fails to play the song and the song shows up as the curent song in the ticker window
<jbirdAngel> i dont know what network manager is, i was trying to use wireless lan manager, im not sure what the wirelss card is it came with my hp pavilion dv1000 notebook, but it worked with suse, so it must be able to work
<howard> does anyone know how to disable pcmcia at boot?
<Bilford> linuxmonkey, but it plays after pressing Play?
<yogi> jbirdAngel:If it's HP, bets are the card is Broadcom.
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: okay, can you run lspci -v in a console and look for ethernet controllers there?
<yogi> jbirdAngel:Got mine working using fwcutter.
<jbirdAngel> yogi: i dont know what that is
<linuxmonkey> Bilford: just sent ya a message with my exact problem
<jbirdAngel> iNiku: i just type that into konsole
<jbirdAngel> ?
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: yep
<iNiku> it will show info about your pci devices, including the wireless card
<simp> well now i did the apt-get update actualy because this didnt work i did sudo apt-get update, but still the extracodecs doesn't work i did remove the #-s in the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: see any ethernet controllers listed?
<jbirdAngel> okay
<jbirdAngel> ya
<jbirdAngel> yo8u want me to type all it says about it to you or?
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: just what type of ethernet controllers it finds
<troy> OH YEAH baby!
<jbirdAngel> realtek semiconductor co.?
<iNiku> does it say Broadcom 43something?
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: that's probably your wired ethernet
<jbirdAngel> okay do you want the network controller then which is intel corporation pro/wireless 2200 btg?
<simp> !tell simp about paste
<troy> just got 32bit flash working in konqueror without 32bit chroot...
<jbirdAngel> no t
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: actually, do you have a network connection on the laptop now?
<jbirdAngel> iNiku: not sure what that means, i couldnt connect to the router tho
<jbirdAngel> if that answers the question
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: ahh, the intel is the one
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: type iwconfig and see what it says about eth1
<mike__> wow...that universe and multiverse thing made a hugeee deal..thanks
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: it should show one interface with IEEE 802.11g
<simp> that's what my sources.list looks like: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15043 the part of the universe repository... is that supposed to be like that?(that means did i change the right thing?
<mike__> i am going to live in this kubuntu channel, haha
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: you're in luck, your wireless card is one of the best supported ones available
<jbirdAngel> as far as i know that is correct, eth0 syas no wireless extiensions eth1 IEEE 802.11g ESSID: "NETGEAR" Mode managed freq etc etc
<mike__> i would be toast without any of this help...
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: okay, then your drivers should be all set. do you use encryption on the network?
<iNiku> wep or wpa?
<jbirdAngel> i thought it ried ubuntu before and it got the card to work rightaway
<jbirdAngel> someone in one of these chats helped me set up wep recently, and i have that key typed in to the iwireless lan manger but still didnt connect
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: oh, just to make sure, type 'lsmod | grep ndis' in the console and see if that says anything
<jbirdAngel> i checked to make sure the key was right
<iNiku> without the quotes
<simp> well now i did the apt-get update actualy because this didnt work i did sudo apt-get update, but still the extracodecs doesn't work i did remove the #-s in the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<simp> that's what my sources.list looks like: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15043 the part of the universe repository... is that supposed to be like that?(that means did i change the right thing?
<jbirdAngel> should there be spaces between the | and the others
<jbirdAngel> i dont get anything either way
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: yes, exactly as I wrote, just without the quotes
<iNiku> that's good.
<iNiku> (oh, those spaces, they don't make a difference)
<jbirdAngel> okay thanks
<simp> jbirdAngel: i actualy think wep is not too good... i personaly use psk-tkip ;)
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: so... you're sure the ssid and wep key are correct?
<jbirdAngel> i dont know anything about it just went with what the person told me to do
<jbirdAngel> i dont know what ssid is
<simp> :)
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: it's the network name
<jbirdAngel> okay as far as i iknow its correct
<iNiku> and yes, wpa would be better than wep if your access point/router supports it
<iNiku> and your other wireless hardware, if you have any
<jbirdAngel> i think it does but im not sure
<iNiku> but wep is better than nothing.
<jbirdAngel> ok
<simp> iNiku: does linux support wpa?
<iNiku> simp: yes
<iNiku> simp: that's what you're using
<simp> ok
<iNiku> WPA-PSK/TKIP
<simp> well right now i'm behind a cable
<simp> :)
<iNiku> simp: okay, I thought you said you use that :)
<simp> well now i did the apt-get update actualy because this didnt work i did sudo apt-get update, but still the extracodecs doesn't work i did remove the #-s in the file /etc/apt/sources.list that's what my sources.list looks like: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15043 the part of the universe repository... is that supposed to be like that?(that means did i change the right thing?
<iNiku> anyway, I'm running WPA2-PSK/AES here
<simp> well my other computers do that
<LinuxNewbie3> I opened IE :D
<jbirdAngel> iNiku: so shoudl i be doing that first or figure out why it wont connect?
<simp> but right now i had no time to set up wireless connection in linux
<LinuxNewbie3> How can i get mIRC working ? but with my installation fodler which contains a lot fo thigns ?
<simp> in windows?
<simp> or linux?
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: first of all you need to make sure you have the ssid and wep key right as they are both required to get a connection
<jbirdAngel> i think it worked without me doing anything when i tried a little while back
<iNiku> simp?
<simp> yes?
<iNiku> in windows what?
<simp> mIRC
<iNiku> ah :)
<jbirdAngel> iNiku: well it got the netwoerk name itself from the router i guess, and the wep i checked to make sure its right
<linuxmonkey> simp... ewwwwwwwwwww mirc...ewwwwwww
<simp> LinuxNewbie3: asked ;)
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: it may have worked without you doing anything if you didn't have wep enabled then
<jbirdAngel> is using the wireless lan assistant the thing iw ant to be using
<jbirdAngel> oh okay cuz ya i didnt have wep then
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: you might want to use network manager, it's pretty slick when it works
<jbirdAngel> also is there a way for it to not ask me for a password on all teh variou sprograms?
<Bilford> MIRC works fine in  Wine
<jbirdAngel> iNiku: is that something i have?
<Bilford> but have you tried Konversation?
<Bilford> I use Konversation now
<linuxmonkey> Bilford: ya but with that you bring yourself a bag full of holes
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: it's not installed by default but if you can get a wired net connection, sudo apt-get install network-manager-<gnome or kde, depending on which you use> should do the trick
<linuxmonkey> i use konversation as well
<simp> does linksys wireless-G 2,4ghz 802,11g need any other drivers in kubuntu-dapper?
<jbirdAngel> iNiku: okay should i try that or can we get wireless lan manager to work
<jbirdAngel> also when it asks for my password how do i sudo it
<jbirdAngel> cuz it said my password wasnt rightr or something
<Bilford> I dont do any IRC scripting though
<jbirdAngel> in the password i type sudo then my password?
<mcrandello> yes
<simp> well Bilford mirc is good if you have personalised it ;)
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: well, I've never used the wireless lan manager, not sure how it works
<mcrandello> wait no sorry
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: I would suggest network manager
<jbirdAngel> iNiku: okay adn i guess im online, though not sure when or how it diid it as when i tried it said that it failed connecting
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: hmm, you are?
<jbirdAngel> iNiku: i went to google.com
<iNiku> over the wireless?
<jbirdAngel> ya cuz im not plugged in, and when i went into teh wirelss assistant and clicked on netgear it said i am about to disconnect so thats hwy i tried google
<jbirdAngel> but it told me it failed and so id ont know when it did connect
<iNiku> okay, sounds like it's working then :)  I would still suggest that you get network manager, it makes things really easy
<jbirdAngel> well i just disconnected and succeessfully connected so i guess it wroked
<LinuxNewbie3> IE K Menu made :D i might need to use sometimes.
<jbirdAngel> ill dot hat then
<simp> does linksys wireless-G 2,4ghz 802,11g need any other drivers in kubuntu-dapper?
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: are you on gnome or kde?
<jbirdAngel> do you know why Adept says i have firefox and thunderbird instlaled but it doesnt appear in my menu?
<jbirdAngel> kde
<mcrandello> anyone having problems with fglrx killing usb on their laptops or is it just me?
<iNiku> ah sorry, we're on #kubuntu so of course kde :)
<jbirdAngel> its okay
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: sudo apt-get install network-manager-kde
<jbirdAngel> im in ubuntu to and asked some of these questions so i could have been here under gnome too
<jbirdAngel> so i dont use adept for that?
<iNiku> well, you can if you like
<LinuxNewbie3> Where can I get the IE LOGO ?
<henning> jbird did u restart the session?
<jbirdAngel> Reading package lists... done , building dependency tree... done E: couldnt find pagackage netwoerk-manager-kde
<jbirdAngel> henning: i dont think so
<henning> firefox and thunderbird did not appear for me, too, i restarted the session and there they were
<jbirdAngel> henning: oh okay thanks ill try that then
<mcrandello> jbirdAngel have you run kappfinder? it will find a bunch of stuff
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: is that a typo? network-manager-kde
<iNiku> not network-manager-kde :)
<iNiku> er, not netwoerk-manager-kde :)
<mcrandello> then you can check off what you want in the menus
<jbirdAngel> mcrandello: no, where do i fidn that
<mcrandello> sudo apt-get install kappfinder
<jbirdAngel> iNiku: lol i think it was a typo in this chat but i closed the terminal let me try again
<jbirdAngel> mcrandello: oh okay thanks
<mcrandello> you'll find apps you didn't know you had installed ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Very COol mcrandello
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<jbirdAngel> sudo apt-get install network-manager-kde  still had that error
<jbirdAngel> same thing for kappfinder
<Bilford> linuxmonkey, test
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: do you have the universe and multiverse repos enabled?
<yogi> 'apt-get install network-manager'
<jbirdAngel> i can still go to google.com tho
<jbirdAngel> iNiku: not if it didnt come that way
<jbirdAngel> yogi: that couldnt open a lock file and couldnt lock the admin directory
<howard> my system doesn't boot, it hangs when trying to start PCMCIA, what should I do?
<iNiku> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: take a look at that
<yogi> jbird:you can't have two open at once.  That's the filename I get in Adept.
<howard> single user mode isn't working either
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: you need those enabled to install a lot of stuff
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: the official repos that are enabled by default only have a small subset of all available software
<yogi> Good luck! :-)  Too many cooks spoil the broth.  I think you're in good hands, jbird.
<jbirdAngel> yogi: i dont knwo what you mean abouat two open at once adept and the terminal? okay thanks
<jbirdAngel> iNiku: okay ill read htose
<jbirdAngel> or look at them anyway
<jbirdAngel> do i have X
<mcrandello> if you're in kde you do
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: yes, X is the graphical environment
<os2mac> how goes the onslaught?
<Jack_Sparrow> Another noob question...  how can I backup my entire Kubuntu system,  I have a spare partition that will take it all. Should I dd it.  It is the same partition on hd(0,X) sda6 and hd(0,X) sdb6
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: you'll want to look at the kubuntu section farther down on that page
<jbirdAngel> okay thank you
<mcrandello> jack, there's a KDE program called keep
<mcrandello> I have no idea if it's any good or not
<thingy> Jack_Sparrow: dd is very dangerous as well so be carefull
<Jack_Sparrow> I'll check it out.. thanks and yes I know dd is dangerous..
<os2mac> sounds like what he wants to do is a software raid.
<Jack_Sparrow> not really
<Jack_Sparrow> not trying to full time mirror
<mcrandello> you could switch to the root dir and tar.bz it all :V
<Jack_Sparrow> just wanted a backup
<Jack_Sparrow> Let me look at keep and get right back, thanks all
<iNiku> cpio is good for backups... or rsync
<paulvolk> Ok I have a question I just did a fresh install on my PC and I have added all the repositories and such but I still don't have all the software avalible that I did when I was running breezy.
<paulvolk> Will that change or no?
<flo> does anyone installed sharpconstruct under dapper? it gives me a seg fault , any ideeas?
<troy> YAY! I did it! flash on amd64 w/ konq - no chroot required!
<jbirdAngel> why is adept taking what seems to be a long time to load, also is there a way to turn tap clicking off of my laptop mouse
<Bilford> Uptime: 16 hours and 52 minutes
<jbirdAngel> i did like the tutorial says alt f2 type in adept and hit enter it boucned around and nothign came up
<troy> if anyone is on amd64 (and cares for flash), try these instructions: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188198
<jbirdAngel> i just opened it from the menu but its something wrong that it didnt come up the other way
<azathoth> vista has a new neat thing where you can use a flash-drive as a swap disk, there's no way to do that in linux right now is there?
<Bilford> Qt: 3.3.6
<Bilford> KDE: 3.5.2
<Bilford> kde-config: 1.0
<paulvolk> Ok I have a question I just did a fresh install on my PC and I have added all the repositories and such but I still don't have all the software avalible that I did when I was running breezy. Will this change?
<mcrandello> turn off tap 2 click -> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=370978&highlight=laptop+ps%2F2+mouse+touchpad
<Bilford>  /WHOIS %u%n
<h3sp4wn> azarthoth: That seems a silly idea (flash only has limited writes - 100,000 I think it is)
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: that's strange, it should pop up a password request first and then start up
<jbirdAngel> mcrandello: thank you
<azathoth> h3sp4wn, apparently it's very very good and flash memory gets better constantly, there are hard-drives based on flash already on the market
<jbirdAngel> iNiku: okay i mean it iddd that when i opened it from teh meny, also do i want to enable the deb and deb-src universe things
<LinuxNewbie3> In Krita how can I make a Picture TRANSPARENT ?
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: you won't need deb-src. the document says what you should do
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: basically enable universe and add multiverse
<jbirdAngel> oh ok i thought maybe it meant all the ones that say universe,
<azathoth> h3sp4wn, there was testing done on the new vista builds and there was about a 40% increase in page-file access using the flash drives... even under very heavy load
<jbirdAngel> okay ya it does specify teh ones to do
<jbirdAngel> sorry
<h3sp4wn> azathoth: What using it more ?
<thingy> azathoth: wth? Are you trolling?
<azathoth> nope
<azathoth> i was asking whether such a thing would be possible in linux
<linuxmonkey> lol webmin is removed from the app list in adept..lol
<azathoth> because it's quite a good idea, i can dig up the url if you want to check it out
<simp> what should i do with that: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15048 look at the end of the "story"
<azathoth> http://arstechnica.com/journals/microsoft.ars/2006/4/7/3501 <- they talk about it there
<Kadran_> !vmware
<ubotu> Please check this out, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare adjusting kernel versions to your own, to get the number replace the numbers with " `uname -r" The ` is a Backtic
<jbirdAngel> iNiku: i just tried to open adept from the menu again and it had a bar in the bottom with its name bounced aroudn then is gone
<paulvolk> why is there not a lot of software for drapper in adept?
<jbirdAngel> and again..
<azathoth> http://chris.pirillo.com/2006/05/24/vista-readyboost/ <- there, once more
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: adept can take quite a while to start up on slower machines
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: Any idea how to backport the alsa stuff from sid ?
<jbirdAngel> iNiku: i dont know that my machine is that slow, its just that it is there and then disappears the bouncing goes away and so does its tollbar button item thing
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: what alsa stuff does sid have?
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: Newer versions of alsa lib etc
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: the bouncing goes away after a configurable number of seconds, even if the app is still starting up
<paulvolk> why is there not a lot of software for drapper in adept? can anyone anser my question?
<crimsun> h3sp4wn: what do you need specifically?
<azathoth> paulvolk, there's plenty of software available
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: no idea, really
<simp> paulvolk: maybe so people wouldn't have to remove the soft?
<crimsun> h3sp4wn: I don't recommend you do that unless you /really/ need to, since I've backported all the outstanding critical ones from 1.0.11
<crimsun> h3sp4wn: e.g., the dmix issue you have is still present in 1.0.11
<paulvolk> azathoth, but I was running breezy and I did a fresh install and now I can't download any of the stuff I used to have.
<conor> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jbirdAngel> iNiku: okay same forr teh button for it in the toolbar?
<paulvolk> It is not on the repos!
* ports thwaps thingy
<linuxmonkey> is there a kubuntu display picture that I can use for my amsn?
<ports> thingy he wasnt trolling.. its a valid feature question
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: yes, I believe so
<h3sp4wn> crimsun: I have compiled a 2.6.16 with the realtime patches (To use ardour with decent latancy - I have quite a bit of hardware midi kit I want to use) I thought it was mismatched between my kernel and the alsa stuff in dapper
<jbirdAngel> iNiku: okay thanks and it slected knetworkmanager instead of network=manager-kde  thats fine?
<jbirdAngel> but then in teh stuff it says recommended packages and it says the network managger gnome and kde
<linuxmonkey> !seen ridell
<ubotu> linuxmonkey: i haven't seen 'ridell'
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: yes, that's fine
<linuxmonkey> !seen riddell
<ubotu> riddell is currently on #kubuntu (3d 14h 47m 33s) #ubuntu (3d 14h 47m 33s)
<jbirdAngel> iNiku: okay thanks
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: of course, if wlan is working for you now, you mean not want to break it again :)  but network manager *is* pretty nice
<linuxmonkey> lol i didnt see him on my list for a moment
<LinuxNewbie3> I am downloading things onto my Desktop but I do not see. I can see if I go tot he Desktop Fodler.
<jbirdAngel> is a repository a text list with teh address for where things are and so i just type in teh keywoard it looks up its loaction on the repository then goes and gets it?
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: for "Just Works" networking
<thingy> ports: Jumped the gun...and to answer his question...mounting a flash drive and make a swap partition on it is easy. The utility of it is questionable...I briefly looked at his url and the comments on the article point out the problems with swap on flash!
<MidMark> Hi
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: a repository is a collection of software packages
<paulvolk> For example there used to be a Java plug in that you could get from adept but now there isn't and I have no idea how to get java working!!!
<jbirdAngel> iNiku: okay thanks, and it failed stopping my dhcp client manager do i do anything about that
<MidMark> I have installed kdetv and now I have no more audio!
<jbirdAngel> oh okay
<linuxmonkey> 
<crimsun> h3sp4wn: I don't know why you bothered
<crimsun> h3sp4wn: your alsa driver is /precisely/ 1.0.11+git
<crimsun> sorry, 1.0.11+hg
<crimsun> it's actually even newer than 1.0.11
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: hmm, i wouldn't worry about that... but you may want to reboot after it's installed to get it working. before that, you should make sure to comment out everything to do with eth0 and eth1 in /etc/network/interfaces
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: otherwise network manager won't touch the interfaces
<crimsun> h3sp4wn: we have a few kinks in Debian's pkg-alsa-devel's alsa-lib, so I'd not touch it yet.
<jbirdAngel> iNiku: how do i comment them out i dont know where im commenting them out of or what your talkinga bout really?
<LinuxNewbie3> I am downloading things onto my Desktop but I do not see. I can see if I go tot he Desktop Fodler.
<conor> i cant play mp3's
<crimsun> conor: install libxine-extracodecs
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: okay, in a console, kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces
<Bilford> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mongey> where do i get it
<h3sp4wn> crimsun: I won't do that then (system is working fine otherwise - even doesn't lockup on logout all the time as it does with the ubuntu kernel) I am just learning about package building without anything I really need to do
<jbirdAngel> also i installed kappfinder but i dont see it in my menu?
<mcrandello> right click, then run, then type kappfinder
<henning> jbird did u restart the session yet?
<jbirdAngel> no, i havnt
<henning> if not, try it ;)
<jbirdAngel> and okay thanks
<mcrandello> it might show up as "find non kde applications" or something like that in system administration
<paulvolk> Where might I find a Debian packedge for Tor?
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: comment out (that is, add a # in front of) every line except "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback"
<crimsun> paulvolk: the tor programmers recommend you use the ones from their Web site
<MidMark> I have installed kdetv and now I have no more audio! help me... what can I do?
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: every line that doesn't start with a # already, that is.
<MidMark> amarok say that cannot load any engine
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: the only lines without a # should be those lo ones
<paulvolk> lol funnything is crimsun, I went to there site yet they say to do "apt-get install tor" so I did but there is no packedge found. What can I do?
<mcrandello> paulvolk: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=tor&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all&page=4&number=50
<mcrandello> about halfway down
<paulvolk> ok
<jbirdAngel> iNiku: and so i open konsole adn type it kdesu kate /etc and all you said and then do that?
<mcrandello> it's in universe so you may want to enable that repository
<jbirdAngel> henning: i will do that here in a minute i think thank you
<mongey> !audio
<ubotu> mongey: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jbirdAngel> mcrandello: okay thanks
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: yes
<jbirdAngel> okay thanks
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: make sure to leave the lo lines untouched
<paulvolk> could someone tell me where I could find a list of repos for drapper?
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: but everything concerning eth0 and eth1 should be commented with #, otherwise network manager won't manage them
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: knetworkmanager does work perfectly with madwifi-ng (don't know if you noticed that earlier)
<jbirdAngel> iNiku: okay so oonly lo lines should be un commented?
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: No problems in 20 mins but I don't need so stopped it after that
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: yep
<jbirdAngel> i typed kdesu kate/etc/network/interfaces in butr it gave me errors and says command keate/etc/... not found
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: cool. I don't really need it either but I kinda like it. I may give madwifi-ng a try myself
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: there's a space between kate and /etc/network/interfaces
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: it's nice that -ng actually fixes the scanning issue
<Shaezsche> about every 10 minutes when running kubuntu a msg will pop up in HUGE letters that says LCD ON. why? ubuntu doesnt do this to me
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: It is yes (but without rebuilding wpa_supplicant against the madwifi-ng tree) you just have to use wext (which is fully supported by madwifi-ng)
<Shaezsche> 915gm graphic card, i810 driver
<paulvolk> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: would there be any advantage in using the madwifi driver in wpa_supplicant instead of wext?
<iNiku> h3sp4wn: looks like all wireless drivers are converging towards wext, anyway
<iNiku> which is a good thing
<Shaezsche> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<jbirdAngel> iNiku: oh okay thanks
<afm\colossus> hello everyone!
<h3sp4wn> iNiku: I don't think though wext seems to work perfectly (sample output http://pastebin.com/756734)
<afm\colossus> is there any easy and elegant way to integrate vim into KDE?
<afm\colossus> i am not willing to adopt to kate or kwrite, but would like to use kio-slaves and all the other neat stuff
<jbirdAngel> mcrandello: just so you know the appfidner didnt find firefox and thudnerbird so ill have to be sur to restart like henning said
<skipster23> does anyone know how i can start apache httpd-2.2.2 on start up
<afm\colossus> and kvim seems to be unmaintained for quite some time now
<henning> if restarting the session does not work, you are at least sure that the simplest solution did not work
<henning> and can try anything more complicated
<henning> :)
<jbirdAngel> iNiku: when i do that i still  gives a bunch of errors and then opens interfaces in kate all it says tho is auto and iface thigns
<skipster23> thanks :(
<mcrandello> jbird: if you go to a console and type 'fire' and then hit tab, does it autocomplete to 'firefox'?
<jbirdAngel> mcrandello: hold on restarting
<Shaezsche> about every 10 minutes when running kubuntu a msg will pop up in HUGE letters that says LCD ON. why? ubuntu doesnt do this to me
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: um, restarting what?
<iNiku> you need to fix the interfaces file first if you want network manager to work at all
<simp> if i try to install mp3 support with the command libxine-extracodecs i get an error command not found, my sources.list looks like that: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15050 and i have used the command sudo apt-get update
<henning> the session, re-login on kde
<jbirdAngel> iNiku: my comp
<henning> no, just relogin
<jbirdAngel> oh
<mongey> how do i install firefox
<henning> don't need to restart i guess
<mongey> or vlc
<simp> mongey: sudo apt-get install firefox
<simp> in terminal
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: well, you already have interfaces open in the editor, right, so why not finish with that first?
<simp> if i try to install mp3 support with the command libxine-extracodecs i get an error command not found, my sources.list looks like that: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15050 and i have used the command sudo apt-get update... sorry to repeat the question
<jbirdAngel> iNiku: it only had auto and iface lines tnothing tha tlooked like what you said
<skipster23> how about this can somebody click my url and just let me know if my sit is working http://skipster.is.dreaming.org
<MidMark> guys amarok say that has no audio driver to initialize the xine engine, audio works!
<MidMark> help me please
<Phoenix1701> Hey all...
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: yes, auto eth0 and iface eth0 inet dhcp, probably
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: and the same for eth1
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: those are exactly the lines you need to comment out, as I thought I had explained
<jbirdAngel> iNiku: oh sorry you may have
<Phoenix1701> I'm trying to upgrade from breezy to dapper, and the Wiki page (https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DapperUpgrades?action=show&redirect=DapperUpgradeNotes) claims I can just change the sources.list file to point to dapper and then apt-get update/dist-upgrade
<Phoenix1701> However, the update fails saying that it can't find dapper/main.
<Phoenix1701> Is this a known issue, and if so, how do I fix it?
<jbirdAngel> iNiku: why do i get errors when i do the line in konsole?
<henning> Phoenix1701 are there out-commented lines in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<jbirdAngel> iniku okay so ive got outo and iface for lo  eth0 eth 1,2 and ath0 and wlan0 comment all but lo?
<Phoenix1701> henning: Many, yes.
<Phoenix1701> Which ones in particular are you interested in?
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: kde apps tend to attempt a lot of stuff when starting up, don't worry about that
<MidMark> guys amarok say that has no audio driver to initialize the xine engine, audio works!
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: correct
<mongey> and how do i get vlc
<henning> Phoenix1701 try to un-out-comment them, linux needs them as sources
<skipster23> Phoenix1701: i had that problem too i just downloaded kubuntu 6.06 and started fresh
<jbirdAngel> iniku thanks
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: after that, you may actually want to reboot to see that things actually work
<Phoenix1701> henning: The only ones that were commented out were multiverse and security universe.
<Phoenix1701> Are those likely to make a difference?
<Phoenix1701> skipster23: I may do that too, yeah, but that's a pain.  :)
<Phoenix1701> And I may as well hose my system completely trying to upgrade this way, and THEN install from CD -- more fun that way.  ;)
<henning> mh not sure. as i installed kubuntu, every line was out-commented
<henning> so i un-out-commented all of them
<Phoenix1701> henning, did you have the same problem I just described, or a different one?
<henning> (at least the sources, not the text)
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: you should have a network manager icon in the system tray and when you click on that, you'll get a menu that shows the available networks, among other things... just click on a network, it should ask for the wep key, and bang, you should be connected
<skipster23> no it boots off the cd into kubuntu and has an install icon on the desktop when finished reboot and your set
<mongey> and how do i get vlc
<Phoenix1701> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://kubuntu.org dapper/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/kubuntu.org_packages_kde351_dists_dapper_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Phoenix1701> That's the exact message apt-get gives me when I try to update.
<LinuxNewbie3> I got mIRC with my Profile working :D
<henning> Phoenix1701 my problem was not the same
<skipster23> Phoenix1701: you from Phoenix, Arizona
<mcrandello> apt-cache search vlc
<Phoenix1701> skipster23: Nope...  different Phoenix, though I get asked that often.  :)
<mcrandello> if it doesn't show up there then enable the universe repositories
<Phoenix1701> henning: I'm not sure the solution will be the same for me, in that case...  though thank you anyway!
<jbirdAngel> iNiku: okay well i did the wep stuff before in it and tried to connect before i did that now it doesnt seems to sit at activating network connection intel corp pro/wireless 2200bg
<henning> thought it might help, np
<jbirdAngel> henning: will re loging in do anything different as restarting didnt find firefox and thunderbird
<mcrandello> they showing up in the console?
<Phoenix1701> I just worked around the problem by commenting out the last line in the file, which was "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351 dapper main" -- is that likely to be a problem...?
<henning> they still don't show up?
<mongey> anyone>
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: hmm, wonder if you should reboot so the previous settings don't get in the way
<jbirdAngel> henning: i didnt just log out and in i restarted, but ya they dont hsow
<jbirdAngel> iNiku: okay restarting
<DarkJesus> darkjesus
<Phoenix1701> I'm also a little alarmed that kdebase isn't in the list of things it wants to update...
<Phoenix1701> Since, well, isn't there a new version of KDE used in Dapper?
<henning> jbirdangel okay, that was my idea, seems the problem is more complicated
<jbirdAngel> henning: okay thanks
<jbirdAngel> i tried atleast ubuntu before and didnt have any problems like these i dont think
<jbirdAngel> iNiku: its doing connection in process for longer than i think it should
<jbirdAngel> maybe i typed my wep wrong it borought that up
<kameron> how do i get a sata drive detected and working?
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: could be... it shows your network, though?
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: sounds like it does :)
<jbirdAngel> iNiku: ya i think so it didnt connect last time but let me try again
<jbirdAngel> iNiku: i did a 128 wep thing, this says encyrption wep passphrase, but my passphrase is different from my key ive been putting my key in am i supposed to put the phrase in that gave me the key?
<MidMark> guys someone thas has enabled rear speakers duplication with amarok?
<jbirdAngel> iNiku: appareantly as it connected now
<jbirdAngel> okay thank you everyone for your help ill do the other stuff later and go now
<LinuxNewbie3> What is a good Linux IRC Chat Program, 1 that sort of looks like mIRC. I mean it can have Windows within Windows..
<mcrandello> it looks like I located my bug :https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/+bug/41272/+index
<LinuxNewbie3> So I can have few windows open at the sametime within it
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: cool :)
<Fillado> Konversation?
<Phoenix1701> Fillado: I think LinuxNewbie3 wants something with MDI, rather than tabs.
<LinuxNewbie3> MDI ?
<afm\colossus> Multiple Document Interface
<mcrandello> multi document interface, like windows 3.1
<jbirdAngel> okay thank you have a nice time :)
<afm\colossus> its a sickness, not a feature, imho
<mcrandello> or opera
<Phoenix1701> Yeah, what afm\colossus and mcrandello said.
<Phoenix1701> And I agree, frankly -- MDI is horrible.
<Phoenix1701> But if you're used to it, it can be familiar.
<mcrandello> it really depends on the application
<sillu> wireless assistant can't find my wifi network....
<iNiku> jbirdAngel: you're welcome :)
<sillu> iNiku: you cant have any rest from the wireless problems :)
<LinuxNewbie3> Well ?
<mcrandello> hang on...
<mcrandello> http://www.opera.com/features/chat/
<iNiku> sillu: sorry, I'm off :)
<sillu> :)
<sillu> actualy it isn't that bad
<sillu> i can by behind a cable for few weeks :)
<LinuxNewbie3> Opera... ?
<mcrandello> well, it IS mdi and apparently handles irc :V
<mcrandello> probably suboptimal though
<skipster23> how do i go about setting up a lexmark X1185 printer
<mcrandello> oh wow opera went tabs when did this happen was I asleep?
<iNiku> mcrandello: opera does mdi, tabs and separate windows
<LinuxNewbie3> mIRC works opens up starts to join channel then closes
<iNiku> mcrandello: since years ago
<mcrandello_> they'll always have tiled windows in my heart though :3
<mcrandello_> \nick mcrandello
<sillu> mcrandello: opera went tabs (if i'm right) in the 4-th version?
<Phoenix1701> So, just in case anyone has joined since I asked my question the first time who might be able to answer it: I'm upgrading from Breezy to Dapper, trying to do so by editing sources.list and apt-getting myself up to the new version.
<LinuxNewbie3> What is a good Torrent Client for Kubuntu ?
<Phoenix1701> However, changing all instances of "breezy" to "dapper" in sources.list caused apt-get to complain about "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351 dapper main", which doesn't exist.  So I commented it out, and now it's updating.
<Phoenix1701> My question is, am I going to have a broken KDE install now because it's not updating KDE to the version Dapper uses?
<chavo> Phoenix1701, no
* Phoenix1701 listens to the crickets.
<Phoenix1701> chavo: So it'll be okay?  Or do you mean it'll be broken for some other reason?  ;)
<chavo> everything's gonna be a-ok
<Phoenix1701> Yay!
* Phoenix1701 tries to ignore the fact that apt-get is currently printing things like "Removing kubuntu-desktop" and "Removing adept"...
<Phoenix1701> I wonder what's gonna happen when it gets to "Removing Konversation".
<chavo> well it's still in memory so it'll keep running
<sillu> Phoenix1701:  there will be a ping timeout :)
<sillu> in some point
<afm\colossus> is there a way to blacklist certain modules and prevent them from being loaded at bootup?
<sillu> in windows there was msconfig if i remmember right... but in linux i personaly don't know
<Kadran> afm\colossus: check the services
<Kadran> afm\colossus: open 'system services' and edit what you want
<Hobbsee> Phoenix1701: i'd more worry if it says "removing kdm"
<Hobbsee> just install kubuntu-desktop over the top, once it finishes
<Hobbsee> if you need do
<Hobbsee> *to
<afm\colossus> Kadran: thank you, but i don't want to edit my runlevels, i want kernel-modules not to be loaded :)
<sillu> nokko:  you got your problem fixed?
<simp> what did the CD check show nokko
<linuxmonkey> omg Hobbsee your awake..lol
<james_xxx> i am still mad that my screensavers won't work under KDE 3.5.3
<Phoenix1701> Hmmm...
<Phoenix1701> Removing kdm ...
<Phoenix1701> (Except it was nice enough to ask me if I wanted to maybe wait until restart, and I said yes.)
<simp> wireless assistant can't find my wifi network.... i think dapper should support my wifi card: linksys wireless-g 2,4ghz 802.11g
<simp> wireless assistant can't find my wifi network.... i think dapper should support my wifi card: linksys wireless-g 2,4ghz 802.11g
<Healot> good day kubuntuans
<Healot> simp: what's the chipset of that card
<simp> all i can find from that card right now is model no WUSB54g but s/n: meq10d401428 but nothing about chipset... where could i find out about it?
<linuxmonkey> googlee
<simp> ok
<Rutger546> anybody actually got xgl with nvidia working fine on kubuntu?
<Healot> simp: did the card configured properly? "ifconfig -a", do you see any wlan interfaces?
<makko> simp: sorry, didn't notice you asked that (and thank you for asking): i am trying it now. it seems i found out what the problem was: i tried to install this new ubuntu over the old installation of ubuntu without reformatting the ubuntu partition
<Healot> Rutger546: on my Ati Yes
<makko> simp: i mean it seems this is the reason
<Healot> makko: you did upgrade
<makko> Healot: upgrade??
<makko> Healot: what upgrade?
<spiffy> hi quick question. If im upgrading from 5.10 to 6.06, can i use the new dvd for sources so i dont need to download all those packages?
<makko> Healot: is there a new ubiquity?
<simp> the WUSB54G uses the PrismGT chipset
<makko> Healot: or you mean ubuntu upgrade?
<simp> Healot: i can see it
<Healot> makko: i meant, you install via upgrade right?
<makko> Healot: from breezy to dapper?
<Healot> yeah
<makko> Healot: no!!
<makko> Healot: is there any such thing on ubiquity?
<makko> Healot: i mean is there such an option?
<simp> and it is PrismGT chipset Healot
<Rutger546> healot: with me when running compiz it gives me a white screen
<Healot> makko: no... I was thinking, how can you install with Desktop CD without re-formatting the ubuntu partition?
<makko> Healot: how do i choose update instead of install?
<makko> Healot: i simply unchecked "format"
<Healot> Rutger546: Since I don't have an nvidia card///
<Healot> makko: that's upgrading I guess, coz you just overwrite the older files on that partition
<ronnie> and kind souls willing to help with my wireless woes?   :(
<simp> they'l try ronnie
<Rutger546> healot: yeah I thought i'd ask
<Healot> Rutger546: i suggest you lookup the launchpad bug list, or the wiki
<Rutger546> its driving me nuts
<makko> Healot: well, it seems ubiquity doesn't support that (very well?) for now
<Rutger546> what howto did u use to get it up and running
<Healot> xgl drives me nuts too... at first
<ronnie> I have ridiculously slow browsing speeds. FTP/email are fine.
<ronnie> Tried all the ipv6 stuff, no go.
<simp> Healot: i can see my wireless card as eth1 and it has PrismGT chipset
<Healot> Rutger546: well, first I set the 3D acceleration with the stock kernel driver, install xgl, it just run well...
<Healot> simp: ok, that mean you have the card configured
<simp> well i have used this card in windows for a year or so...
<Healot> simp: can you check out the driver that you use for that wifi card?
<simp> in windows?
<Healot> ok... PrismGT is well supported, so just ignore the driver part
<simp> ok
<ronnie> this is going to sound weird but; i think my ath0 and eth0 are mixed up. ath0 seems to be asking eth0 for a WEP key...  :/
<Healot> simp: hum, my suggestion, try to connect without any key first
<shulman> when I try to enable file sharing from the system settings app under dapper drake, it lets me into administrator mode but everythign remains grayed out. is this a bug?
<simp> well it cant even find a network
<Healot> and next try WEP with the lowest security, and next gradually increase the key encryption level
<simp> in wireless assistant
<Healot> simp: did you configure the access point ID?
<simp> emm nope...
<simp> how d oi do that?
<simp> do i do*
<Healot> simp: you're opening the wireless manager?
<Healot> see the list of your wifi card there?
<Healot> !wifi
<ubotu> methinks wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<simp> ok i'l look at that
<jeff_> hi
<Healot> select your wifi card from the list, and click the "options" button
<simp> i have to install wireless manager first... was it apt-get install wireless manager?
<Healot> simp: it should be available if you installed "kubuntu-desktop"
<Healot> KDE Menu -> Internet - > Wireless Assistant
<simp> Healot: i didn't install the desktop
<Healot> if you need debugging, i suggest you do it ever the terminal
<Healot> heh
<simp> it forze on the boot, adding live CD user ;)
<Healot> iwconfig
<simp> so i have the alternative version
<Healot> use iwconfig instead
<simp> there is "something" at eth1
<simp> but i don't understand much about it there
<Healot> simp: wireless card should be listed with the appropriate wifi extensions
<simp> well it is listed there at the eth1
<Healot> if you got "no wireless extensions", then that interfaces is not a wifi interfaces
<blackgecko> is there a way to change de language of the entire system, i had to install dapper via a debootstrap cause im running it on a fake raid but it is using english, can i change it to spanish __
<Healot> ok...
<simp> at*
<Healot> I guess you do have a wifi card detected properrly, now we'll go to setting up the interface
<simp> healot could kwifimanager help in any way?
<simp> i have it detected:)
<Healot> simp: it simplifies teh commands you need to typed
<simp> well should i have it?
<Healot> yes, if you prefer not to type, or don't understand the syntax of iwconfig
<simp> ok i just ran kwifimanager
<Healot> just simply click the option button, then enter all appropriate information, it should work
<Healot> especially with prism based  card
<simp> well.. i'm afraid it isn't that easy...
<Healot> well, it wasn't easy for me at first
<simp> i'l show you why in a few sec-s
<Healot> i made a lot of mistake confuring this rt bs
<Bilford> tj9991, go to Boringville, ok, CHamp
<simp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15053
<simp> Healot: this what terminal says when i run kwifimanager
<atul> Hello, I'm using dapper; everytime I start gvim it needs a few sends to start and the following message is printed on the console - /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: No such file or directory
<atul> a few seconds to start
<Healot> simp: run it from the KDE menu?
<blackgecko> is there a way to change de language of the entire system, i had to install dapper via a debootstrap cause im running it on a fake raid but it is using english, can i change it to spanish
<simp> ok i'l have to log off and then on again
<simp> just installed it
<vanRijn> re, all
<vanRijn> anyone have a powerbook?
<vanRijn> or is there a more appropriate channel for kubuntu/ppc discussion?
<simp> it still finds no networks just as wireless assistant did
<Kadran> #vmware
<simp> Healot:
<Healot> did you set the ESSID, etc?
<simp> i haven't set anything... i actualy just pluged the card in
<simp> oh
<simp> sorry
<Healot> bleh
<simp> where can i set wpa?
<Healot> hth can you browse for access point
<Healot> it should be there in the option dialog
<simp> ok
<simp> healot now it says signal level 0
<simp> but when i'm in windows i have 85% of the maximum signal
<robin> hey all, the device icons go away every time i restart my pc, any idea's, or is this a bug
<simp> and i can't find a place for wpa/psk-tkip
<Healot> simp: no signal at all?
<simp> no signal
<simp> at all signal strength: 0
<Healot> is the card turned on?
<simp> yes
<Healot> that's Layer 1 problem...
<simp> actualy
<simp> Healot:
<simp> now i ran the wireless assistant
<simp> and it found the network
<Healot> mmkay
<simp> but the only problem is that this client doesn't have wpa, atleast i can't find it
<Rutger546> ARGH xgl is killing me
<Healot> found the ap? simp?
<Healot> simp: in desktop right now?
<Healot> !wifi
<ubotu> I guess wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<simp> wireless assistant only has wep atleast right now
<Healot> yes
<ubuntu> hi; guys and girls
<ubuntu> um i've got a question here
<simp> oh i found wpa from wiki, thank you for help Healot
<Healot> for WPA, i think wpa_supplicant handles the WPA key exchange... btw I'm off, later Kubuntuans
<ubuntu> 5.10 works with sound and internet for me but 6.06 doesn't
<ubuntu> i'm useing the live cd now
<Dasnipa`JF|dads> also?
<Dasnipa`JF|dads> alsa*
<simp> ubuntu
<simp> try upgrading
<simp> ;)
<ubuntu> i got a rtl8139 nic
<troy> ubuntu: pretty standard nic, should work...
<ubuntu> now a dlink 530tx
<CaBlGuY> greets all o/
<ubuntu> same issue with mepis 6.0 b4
<ubuntu> based off of the new kernel
<vinboy> how do I get unbanned from #ubuntu?
<troy> ubuntu: are you using hard coded ips or some other voodoo?
<CaBlGuY> hehe   vinboy don't do stupid stuff..   :p
<CaBlGuY> J/K
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> dhcp
<troy> vinboy: look for the contact person on wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat (if I got that right)
<vinboy> CaBlGuY: I accidentally pasted too many lines
<vinboy> thx troy
<CaBlGuY> vinboy:  ahhh  so, Im assuming u know about pastebin now then..
<vinboy> CaBlGuY: i wasn't actually wanting to paste anything
<CaBlGuY> !seen Hobsee
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'hobsee', CaBlGuY
<CaBlGuY> !seen Hobbsee
<ubotu> hobbsee <n=Hobbsee@ubuntu/member/hobbsee> was last seen on IRC in channel #kubuntu, 54m 14s ago, saying: '*to'.
<vinboy> i clicked wwrong button
<troy> vinboy: seeing as it's in the topic :)
<mcrandello> the old middle click
<CaBlGuY> vinboy:  no..  here lemme show ya..
<CaBlGuY> !tell vinboy about pastebin
<mcrandello> the bane of those of us who have to highlight things to keep our place
<vinboy> hahhaa
<CaBlGuY> vinboy:  read that
<robin> hey all, the device icons on my desktop go away every time i restart my pc, any idea's, or is this a bug
<sophie_> hello all
<vinboy> ok
<james_xxx> i hope i am not being a pest about this, i realize it is not the most major issue, but some kubuntu dapper users have found that their screen savers no longer have worked after upgrading to KDE 3.5.3... does anyone have a suggestion?
<CaBlGuY> Howdy sophie_  o/
<sophie_> !tell sophie about pastebin
<CaBlGuY> very good..   sophie_  :P
<ubuntu> now could i upgrade amarok etc with out screwing up my networking and sound
<Vose> Hi I tryed downloading pdf files to my desktop then to other locations and they vanish after being donloaded anyone know why?
<mcrandello> james: I wound up simply installing xscreensaver and then renaming gnome-screensaver to gnome-screensaver.butts
<ubuntu> ie i forget if it tried to upgrade kde
<Vose> they seem to be there when I load kpdf but that is the only way I foud that they are still there just always vanishing?
<sophie_> james_xxx: use powersaving to "really" save your screen and the enviroment
<mcrandello> that's no fun say the bouncing cows
* troy tests the screensaver.... haven't used it... ever...
<ubuntu> ok i'm going to try to install and see
<james_xxx> sophie_: that is what i am doing now, but i like my screen savers :-P
<Vose> are the files supose to vanish?
<james_xxx> i want my computers to be productive, but i have to admit i like to have them fairly candied out lol
<Vose> hi anyone?
<simp> how to move the new song text of amarok?
<mcrandello> in my case it was because the gnome ss doesn't let you set individual ss options, but something similar might work for your kde ss
<simp> because right now it is in the middle of the screen
<simp> and that's how i don't like it
<troy> simp: Settings->Amarok->OSD->Drag to reposition...
<simp> thank you troy
<troy> or just turn it off - less annoying :)
<linuxmonkey> hey CaBlGuY
<linuxmonkey> wassup
<yogi> I was just looking at a Romanian server... it has 'alternate' in the filename.  What gives?
<MrObvious> I have a question. How do I apt-get install xchat when I just set up repos and it doesn't have xchat on there when it should?
<Vose> hello?
<MrObvious> Vose: Bye :p
<mcrandello> apt-get update
<Vose> MrOvious do I need to leave?
<MrObvious> Vose: It was a joke
<mcrandello> if it's still not there then something's wrong
<MrObvious> Hence the :p
<Vose> oh
<Vose> fake haha
<MrObvious> paul@downstairs:~$ sudo apt-get install xchat
<MrObvious> Reading package lists... Done
<MrObvious> Building dependency tree... Done
<MrObvious> E: Couldn't find package xchat
<Vose> *cheesy smile :-)
<mcrandello> MrObvious: you did to sudo apt-get update after setting up the repos right?
<MrObvious> I used adept and set up universe and multiverse and the 2 repos that come stock.
<Bilford> tj9991, go to Boringville, ok, CHamp
<MrObvious> I hope.
<farous> MrObvious: do you have universe enabled
<MrObvious> Yeah.
<MrObvious> paul@downstairs:~$ sudo apt-get install xchat
<MrObvious> Reading package lists... Done
<MrObvious> Building dependency tree... Done
<MrObvious> E: Couldn't find package xchat
<MrObvious> Oops wrong thing sorry.
<farous> MrObvious: run sudo apt-get update
<MrObvious> farous: Just did.
<MrObvious> In adept I have deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<MrObvious> And deb-src "" ""
<linuxmonkey> MrObvious: its not a backport
<farous> MrObvious: it is in the main universe do not know of backports
<Vose>  dose anyone who loves linux know anything about invisable pdf files afer being downloaded?
<farous> MrObvious: so us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe
<Bilford> Vose, did you download to your desktop
<MrObvious> Ok I'll do the part where it says just dapper.
<mcrandello> Vose wasit just these files that dissapeared from the desktop or every file you put there
<linuxmonkey> MrObvious: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe
<mcrandello> I think you have to set something in the desktop properties to make it show icons
<Bilford> try logging out and in
<Vose> mcrandello just pdf Bilford yes and to home also
<mcrandello> oh
<linuxmonkey> and MrObvious while your at it you should add multiverse to that one and deb-src just bellow it too
<MrObvious> farous: I put that in but it still can't find xchat
<farous> Vose: did you loginto the desktop dir using konq you can check it this way
<farous> MrObvious: you need to run update source list again
<mcrandello> there wasn't a dot in front of the filename by any chance was there?
<MrObvious> I updated again.
<Vose> I tryed installing firefox extention so I could view pdf in browser (Yes they apear in konqer for a milasecond and then disapear)
<MrObvious> I put universe and multiverse on the adept line for dapper and the deb-src line below it too.
<linuxmonkey> MrObvious: check to make sure u saved your new sources
<farous> MrObvious: can you use the pastebin to paste our source.list file
<MrObvious> THen I went sudo apt-get update
<Vose> so it seems to be just a visual interface thing not a file structure thing
<MrObvious> farous: Is that in /etc if I remember right?
* MrObvious is new to Ubuntu from Mandriva
<mcrandello> from a console try ls -la *.pdf *.PDF
<farous> MrObvious: /etc/apt/sources.list
* farous away for a min
<simp> how to change the login loading screen?
<linuxmonkey> MrObvious: congrats to taking the first step to a better linux distro
<simp> how to change the login loading screen?
<Kadran> simp: use kcontrol
<Vose> mcrandello I get this "No such file or directory"
<simp> Kadran: kcontrol?
<MrObvious> http://pastebin.com/756894
<MrObvious> While I'm at it I might as well download mozilla firefox and get rid of konqueror
<MrObvious> lol
<MrObvious> *through apt get btw*
<linuxmonkey> MrObvious: your sources arent enabled
<Kadran> simp: kcontrol is an application that let you make kde of your taste :)
<mcrandello> okay then they aren't dotfiles or anything simple
<linux_galore> yeah but kcontrol can also manage hardware settings
<simp> well it comes with the desktop version am i right Kadran?:P
<linux_galore> and your users
<Vose>  konq? farous what is that?
<simp> so i'l have to install it :)
<linuxmonkey> MrObvious: # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe <--see how its commented out. that means you didnt save your changes
<farous> MrObvious: your univ repost is still dissabled
<MrObvious> D'oh ok thanks linuxmonkey
<NeoChaosX> Vose: short for Konqueror
<Vose> thank you NeoChaosX
<linux_galore> MrObvious: remove the # at the beginning of the line
<Kadran> simp: sorry this will change your splash not the login,
<farous> MrObvious: ok edit the file type sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<MrObvious> Yeah I got that :)
<MrObvious> Updating again
<simp> i'm actualy talking about the loading thingy...
<farous> ok
* MrObvious prefers vim for CLI
* linuxmonkey prefers nano :)
<simp> i removed it from "somewhere" but where to get it back?
* farous prefers nano too
<linux_galore> pffft in my day we used rocks and bits of wood to edit files
<MrObvious> Yay that's better. Thanks for helping me with my n00bishness.
<linuxmonkey> vim has its hi notes though
<mcrandello> linux_g yeah I remember emacs :P
<linuxmonkey> MrObvious: you add multiverse too?
<linux_galore> heh heh
<Vose> so it is not normal for certen files to not apear? or apear for a second and then vanish? such as pdf files
<MrObvious> linux_galore: I know you were born before Noah but you don't need to brag about your wisdom :p
<mcrandello> that's definitely not normal
<farous> vose what is the name of the file
<MrObvious> linuxmonkey:
<MrObvious> linuxmonkey: Yes
<farous> if it is perfixed by a . like .foo it is hidden
<linux_galore> MrObvious: yeah I remember Noah, nice kid has this thing for big wooden boats
<linuxmonkey> cool now you should be all set on that note and not have any issues if you decide to use restricted formats :)
<Vose> varous eg. 6457539-4.pdf
<farous> vose that is not normal no. can you open the file with kpdf
<TheUni> i'm getting all kinds of errors after playing with X. changing back to the xorg.conf.backup doesnt help. is there a way to just reinstall it and use all defaults?
<Vose> Farous I can open and see it with kpf
<linux_galore> kpdf is really good, only feature missing is the auto fit to page in the printing
<farous> Vose: how large is the file it might be trying to display it but it is too large
<CaBlGuY> !mount windows
<ubotu> CaBlGuY: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CaBlGuY> !windows
<ubotu> For help with microsoft windows, please visit ##windows - see also https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1
<Vose> farous: it just apears and then a second later vanishes in konq and on the desktop (No one page of text no images less then 10k)
<Vose> desktop never visable just wierd
<CaBlGuY> !win32
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CaBlGuY
<simp> :)
<CaBlGuY> hmmmm
<Bilford> !billgates
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Bilford
<CaBlGuY> LOL
<farous> Vose: can not figure this out hope you find a sol
<CaBlGuY> !bill sux
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CaBlGuY
<CaBlGuY> :p
<simp> :P
<Vose> farous ok cool thank it is good to know that it is not normal agian thank you
<TheUni> can anyone help me with that?
<farous> frankly has been a while since i last rn kde running fluxbox here
<simp> how to cahnge the splash screen?
<CaBlGuY> Hmmm  simp  if I knew, I would tell ya.. :p
<Bilford> run kcontrol
<Bilford> you can change Splash Screen from there
<CaBlGuY> How bout mounting winblowz dirs...
<simp> CaBlGuY: i did it somehow an hourd ago :P
<simp> hour*
<Bilford> on a network?
<mcrandello> cabiguy:  /dev/sda3       /media/sda3     vfat    users,rw,umask=000      0  0
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<CaBlGuY> Bilford:  no, slave drive
<Bilford> CaBlGuY, where are you directories
<simp> Bilford: where exaxtly in kcontrol?
<mcrandello> something like that?
<Bilford> simp, I dont know, one of the first 2
<CaBlGuY> Ummm  hang on, lemme see what drive it is..
<mcrandello> funny thing I kept getting errors after installing dapper it was trying to run fsck.dos or something on them
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmm  ok, Ubuntu sees it, but it's not mounted..
<CaBlGuY> it's in computer:///
<CaBlGuY> er somethin like that
<Bilford> can it be mounted
<CaBlGuY> no
<farous> CaBlGuY: check it under /media
<CaBlGuY>  tried..
<linux_galore> TheUni: type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CaBlGuY> han gon
<CaBlGuY> farous:  not there, just my two CD drives..
<farous> did you check it in /etc/fstab
<Bilford> you can access Windows shared folders via a network easily
<CaBlGuY> Bilford:  but it's not a networked drive.. it's a slave drive in the same box..
<Bilford> I know
<farous> CaBlGuY: i used to double click on it to mount it or use the right mouse bot
<CaBlGuY> I had it mounted in Breezy but, since I did a clean install, I gotta re-do everything..
<Bilford> oh, why cant you mount it
<CaBlGuY> farous:  not mountable..
<CaBlGuY> ok, heres the error......
<CaBlGuY> error: device /dev/hdb1 is not removable
<CaBlGuY> error: could not execute pmount
<farous> CaBlGuY: did you try mounting it in fstab. or using sudo mount or just plain pmount?
<CaBlGuY> only wya I've "tried" to mount it is double clicking and right clicking and selecting mount...
<farous> perhaps they changed how pmount work. Do not know but you can try sudo mount
<CaBlGuY> no go both ways..
<simp> yey finaly found the splash screen thingy :)
<CaBlGuY> hehe simp
<CaBlGuY> farous:  just type sudo mount??
<farous> CaBlGuY: type cat /etc/mtab in a terminal and see if it is already there
<CaBlGuY> ok, hang on, gotta use pastebin...
<CaBlGuY> !pastebin
<ubotu> Please do not flood the channel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for pasting long texts it does not disrupt the channel. [webboard for Ubuntu: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269 : not an offical package] .
<Bilford> CaBlGuY, you were in Administrator Mode I hope
<linuxmonkey> crimsun or imbrandon u there?
<crimsun> linuxmonkey: ?
<linuxmonkey> can i msg ya for a sec
<CaBlGuY> ok, here it is..
<CaBlGuY> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15055
<Bilford> CaBlGuY, you were in Administrator Mode I hope
<CaBlGuY> and Bilford no I wasn;t in superuser mode..
<crimsun> linuxmonkey: is it that security-sensitive that it needs query?
<Bilford> no, when you go to the Drives screen
<Bilford> you have to click the Administrator Mode button at the bottom
<linuxmonkey> well its a bit off topic for this room
<CaBlGuY> what admin button????
<CaBlGuY> :O
<Bilford> maximize it
<crimsun> linuxmonkey: /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<CaBlGuY> Hey linuxmonkey  o/
<farous> CaBlGuY: it is not mounted
* simp finaly found time to install firefox
<CaBlGuY> farous:  Nooooo really????
<CaBlGuY> :p
<farous> Bilford: you can mount using pmount as a regular user if you have the right permissions
<Bilford> ok
<CaBlGuY> ok, so how do I mount it usin pmount...
<Bilford> um
<Bilford> CaBlGuY, please try thise
<CaBlGuY> also, I need to be able to have write permisions to it..
<Bilford> go to the GUI drives screen
<simp> is there a way to install adobe photoshop?
<Bilford> maximize it
<CaBlGuY> ok..
<Bilford> go to Administrator Mode
<mcrandello> simp install wine first then pray
<mcrandello> optionally sacrifice a small goat
<Bilford> dont you see the Adminstrator Mode button
<Bilford> bottom right
<CaBlGuY> No, I don;'t have that button..
<farous> CaBlGuY: did you check uobtu link
<CaBlGuY> I'm in dapper btw
<farous> !tell CaBlGuY about ntfs
<Bilford> go to kcontrol
<Bilford> kcontrol - System Administration
<CaBlGuY> I don;'t have K installed..
<CaBlGuY> I'm using Gnome right now...
<Bilford> why arent you asking in #Ubuntu then
<CaBlGuY> hang on..
<CaBlGuY> brb
<Bilford> On mine, if Im not in Admin mode, the Enable button is grayed out
<simp> i'm afraid it is time to go sleep
<word> is there a way to uh...reinstall all the important parts of kubuntu but leave the settings? or a way to just backup all the installed programs and settings?
<farous> word your setting are in your home dir so they will not be changed. packages configuration files on the other hand might be changed. but you will be prompted for that to keep the old or install new
<word> so i can just boot up with the install cd and install over the old partition and i'll  be able to keep everything i want to?
<farous> word for the packages you have. when i did the upgrade somw of them were removed and i had to reinstall them
<farous> word so long you do not format your home dir
<farous> it is always wise to put your home dir on a seperate partition for that reason
<word> i have a usb thumb drive for that
<mcrandello> yeah if it's on the same partition as your root filesystem (/) I'd just update then dist-upgrade from apt
<word> I don't need to update i have dapper but I can't even access recovery console i keep getting I/O errors
<word> I think some files got corrupted some how
<mcrandello> ah
<linuxmonkey> crimsun: should I put a specific comment or just leave it empty?
<crimsun> linuxmonkey: that's up to you
<linuxmonkey> lmao
<farous> word is your home dir on a seperate partition
<word> uhh if i just backup my home dir and then reformat the partition and install dapper again with the same user if I overwrite the new home dir will that cause conflicts?
<word> farous: It will be but it isn't right now
<farous> word you can also use the installation cd for rescue. just on the install prompt type rescue
<word> hmm
<word> farous: What does that do?
<word> farous: Well I assume it rescues..but what exactly? lol.
<farous> put you into rescue mode i think that why you wanted
<farous> when did this prob occur. did you play with your xorg files
<word> farous: Does it try to rescue the install by itself or would i be expected to direct it?
<word> Naw, I tried to partition and was told i had a bad sector..then when i booted back in I had all this I/O errors.
<word> now i've run progs to check the disk for errors and supposedly there aren't any
<dwmurphy> hey guys.. is it possible to install kubuntu into a umsdos environment?
<farous> am afraid i can not help word
<word> farous: Will the rescue mode help do you think?
<farous> word: you need to know what you want to fix.
<word> well on boot up i have to skip evms otherwise it won't boot...i've tried reinstalling that package but it doesn't help
<Bilford> wow
<Bilford> FreeNode is big.  I'd never even heard of it before installing Kubuntu
<azathoth> what's a good and simple terminal text editor?
<Bilford> how simple
<azathoth> Bilford: some of us have been here for years lurking in many channels
<mcrandello> word I'm probably paranoid but after losing a few hundred gigs of music+movies to the maxtornator I'd reccomend backing up everything soon.
<azathoth> Bilford: well simple in a 'not vim' simplicity
<mcrandello> that sounds a lot like what happened right before my logic board gave up the ghost
<Bilford> oh, I dont know what a terminal text editor is
<azathoth> well a text editor you use in a terminal
<mcrandello> azathoth: pico
<azathoth> yeah?
<mcrandello> well, nano but pico is what old timers type
<mcrandello> the notepad of the xterm
<simp-sleeping> Bilford: look at: /list
<word> mcrandello: Thanks for the advice i'll steal some cd-r's from my bro and backup the things i can't do without even on my other partition before i reinstall dapper.
<Bilford> ok
<azathoth> ah cool, yeah it's much simpler than vi... thanks
<mcrandello> word, again it might be nothing but once I started getting io errors on my drive it was all downhill
<MrObvious> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<gene0915> Hello all...slight prob. I'm installing kubuntu 6.06 using the alternate CD. I have no option to install grub to /dev/fd0. It only puts it on the hard disk. How can I force grub onto the floppy during setup?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey Gene
<Mosi> Is anyone familiar with trying to install Kubuntu Dapper from a Live CD?
<Qrawl> whats the problem
<Mosi> I tried to upgrade to Dapper with apt-get and things broke, so i'm trying to reinstall from the CD. my machine has a separate /home partition i want to keep intact, and it's dual-booted with mac OS X (partition magagement nightmare)
<Mosi> so i need to custom configure the partition table
<Mosi> but in the graphical installer, it crashes when i try to do so
<Mosi> is there a command-line alternative i can use?
<Mosi> anyone?
<Qrawl> what version do you have?
<Qrawl> the latest Dapper CD?
<Qrawl> or one of the betas
<Qrawl> Flight 7 had a bug with that, I believe
<Mosi> i just downloaded the basic installer CD  ISO for PPC off the website today
<Mosi> so i assume it's current
<Qrawl> oh
<Mosi> is it possible that bug wasn't fixed in PPC release?
<BlueEagle> mosi: Had that same problem on i386. Not sure what causes it. Seems it is trying to load gparted instead of qparted.
<Mosi> BlueEagle: how'd you get it to work? or did you?
<BlueEagle> mosi: I didn't.
<Mosi> >_<\
<BlueEagle> :)
<BlueEagle> mosi: Looking for a workaround myself.
<Mosi> i haven't trashed my old system yet, so i'm not totally hosed
<Mosi> but X won't start on it, so that isn't a great help
<Mosi> rather, it starts and crashes again after i log in
<Mosi> seems to just be for me though, it works fune if i sudo startx
<NeoChaosX> can anyone help me out here? I've got a problem and no one on ubuntuForums has replied to my thread
<NeoChaosX> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187288&highlight=konqueror+fonts
<Khalid> Couple questions...
<Khalid> First, how do I change my screen resolution in KDE?
<Mosi> for there being 200+ people in channel, there's really not very much help happening...
<curt> Khalid:  resolution isn't really a function of the window manager -- it's a function of the X server itself.  You have to have all your desired resolutions specified in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  Then <ctrl><alt><keypad+> will increase your resolution and <ctrl><alt><keypad-> will decrease it
<Khalid> Also, whats the web site for Uibuntu Archives?
<Qrawl> open Konqueror
<Qrawl> on the left bar, click the globe
<Khalid> How do I get it back? I closed the bar
<frood> I'm having trouble getting a fresh install of Kubntu running on my machine. X won't load and when I try to run it manually I get the following errors at the bottom of my logfile.
<Qrawl> F9
<Qrawl> click the Network tab on the left
<frood> (WW) ATI: Candidate "device" section "Ati technologies inc. Radeon X850 blah blah blah
<frood> PC mach64 in slot 5:0:0 could not be detected
<frood> PC mach64 in slot 5:0:1 will not be enabled because it conflicts with another non-video PCI device.
<frood> (EE) no devices detected
<frood> Any ideas?
<obscurite> Anyone know how to see how much shared mem your onboard video is using?
<_steven> hello all
<kameron> can anyone help me get a sata drive working?
<_steven> how do i start x vnc viewer
<Khalid> I'm trying to install kmuddy, and when I configure, it gives me this error: Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.1.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Khalid> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<Khalid> whats all that mean?
<kameron> _steven: xtightvncviewer perhaps/
<_steven> i what?
<_steven> in what?
<_steven> its not tight vnc
<kameron> _steven: what vnc is it?
<_steven> its just xvncviewer
<_steven> i got it off adept
<kameron> _steven: yeah, it's probably tightvnc. hit alt+f2, then type "xvncviewer"
<lemolemo> xczxczxc
<lemolemo> zxczxczxczxczxc
<_steven> thanx
<chavo> Khalid, you need qt3 dev package libqt3-mt-dev
<frood> @ati
<frood> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers.
<_steven> how do i change my resolutuon to somthing higher
<_steven> than it is in thw controll center
<_steven> hmmmm????
<_steven> how?
<permanewb> I'm upgrading breezy -> dapper. I used apt-get dist-upgrade and it dies unpacking libkst1-dev while trying to overwrite /usr/lib/libkst.la which is also in package libkst1. Can I somehow say --force-yes for just this one package?
<chavo> permanewb, you can dpkg -i --force overwrite
<chavo> it'll be in /var/cache/apt/archives
<_steven> how can i access a shared folder on my home network?
<_steven> anyone?
<Keffo> Can someone enlighten me what the difference is between the cd & dvd releases?
<permanewb> urghh. then it says it depends on libkst1c2 which isn't installed...
<obscurite> _steven - i think there's a browse network option somehwere
<_steven> do i need drivers for ntfs?
<Qrawl> Keffo, you only need the Live CD
<Khalid> It says my libqt3 is at the newest edition
<Qrawl> The live CD has an installer on the desktop
<Qrawl> You now install Ubuntu from inside the Live CD
<Keffo> I know, I just want to know -why- there is a 3.5gb dvd image, if it doesnt contain anything else than the cd? I mean, why would anyone download that?
<_steven> where is this browse network thing?
<Qrawl> no idea
<Keffo> Qrawl: The installer failed miserably btw, but that was beta2. =)
<Qrawl> I had no problems with installing Flight 7 or RC
<_steven> hmmmmm?
<chavo> Keffo, the dvd contains all of main
<Qrawl> Browse network?
<Keffo> After the first "next" -press, it just disapears, and then quiet.
<Qrawl> Samba
<Keffo> chavo: ah ok.
<Keffo> chavo: That -should- be stated more clearly somewhere. =)
<Qrawl> whats main
<Keffo> repo.
<Qrawl> oh
<permanewb> chavo thanks dpkg -i --force-overwrite seems to have worked
<chavo> cool
<Keffo> it contains all of Maine. =)
<chavo> you should be able to apt-get -f install, to finish it up
<chavo> and a little New Hampshire :)
<frood> I've got 2 maxtor 300GB disks forming a RAID mirror for my windows install. How can I get kubuntu to mount them so I don't break the mirror?
<pppoe_dude> is there a good soft phone for kde? other than ekiga (which isnt for kde)
<Khalid> chavo: If it says qt is at the latest version, what do you think the problem might be?
<chavo> Khalid, are you sure you cheked   libqt3-mt-dev
<Qrawl> if Ubuntu DVD contains all of Maine, Windows Vista contains all of TExas
<Qrawl> its 10 gb
<chavo> you need the -dev package
<Search4Lancer> what can I use to count the characters in a block of text?
<Qrawl> it tells you at the bottom
<Qrawl> in the status bar
<Qrawl> of most text editors
<Khalid> Yeah, I did apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev
<Search4Lancer> ah, the column, Qrawl
<Khalid> And it says its at the newest version
<farous> khalid wht do you want to compile
<Khalid> I'm trying to compile Kmuddy, a MUD Client
<Khalid> so I can quit using telnet, it sucks
<farous> khalid first you can use ssh no one using telnet anymore
<farous> Khalid: second check the config files it might be looking for the lib header files in the wrong places
<farous> type .config --help
<farous> ./config --help sorry
<Khalid> No help on it
<Khalid> no such file or directory
<farous> for example i had to specify to lyx where to look for qt and qt header files like that --with-extra-dir=/usr/share/qt3/lib --with-extra-inc=/usr/include/qt3
<chavo> Khalid, it's configure
<chavo> hmm I just downloaded it and it finds qt here no problems
<chavo> try waht farous said
<chavo> and try doing export QTDIR=/usr/share/qt3 also
<Hawkwind> I'm hearing reports from someone that Kubuntu doesn't install easily on a box that does SMP.  I have a P4 3.2GHz HT(which obviously would do SMP) that I want to switch to Kubuntu from Mandriva as my main distro.  Will I have any problems installing it ?
<Hawkwind> Actually he says it installs, but things don't work right afterwards
<deviant> Anyone know what application I should install so I can have OpenGL? or MesaGL?
<permanewb> Mesa or opengl support from you video card manufacturer I think.
<permanewb> or xorg support for it
<deviant> I have my ATI driver installed but it didn't give me OpenGL
<permanewb> sorry I don't know. you can probably search for ati opengl debian or some such thing
<Khalid> /usr/share/qt3/lib/ is where they should be...but it still gives me the same error
<Ferdinand98324> hi there..plz...I'm trying upgrading from kubuntu 5.10 to 6.06
<Ferdinand98324> I have the CDROM but when I wrote apt-cdrom nothing happens
<Ferdinand98324> how can I add the CDROM to the repositories or upgrade from the CDROM, please, help
<Ferdinand98324> hello?
<ubuntu> how  do I rename myself in IRC?
<homer77> @Ferdinand98324 Do you have Broadband-Connection?
<Ferdinand98324> write /nick dd
<Ferdinand98324> where dd is your new nickname
<gizban> thanks
<Ferdinand98324> homer77 I have the CDROM
<Ferdinand98324> not live CD, just the other one
<Ferdinand98324> I wanna use it for upgrading my kubuntu 5.10 to 6.06
<gizban> does anyone know of an instant messaging program for linux that supports msn's user messages that appear besides people's names?
<Ferdinand98324> apt-cdrom add
<homer77> sorry, i never tried to upgrade by cd - only using internet ...
<Ferdinand98324> thanks homer77
<Ferdinand98324> I'm reading but nothing is working
<vinboy> anyone seen this in Adept?
<vinboy> CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<Snake> gizban: kopete
<Basilio_Banahaw> hello
<homer77> The update-manager did not work for you?
<Khalid> Are there any bit torrent programs for Ubuntu?
<homer77> ferdinand: maybe hinting u to the wiki.ubuntu.com is too obvious? ;-)
<vinboy> Khalid: use azureus
<Snake> Khalid: tons
<homer77> @Khalid: U can always use azureus ...
<Snake> Khalid: If you want to fight with java, azureus is good, if you dont want to, Ktorrent works just as well
<gizban> Snake: do you know how to make the message beside people's names appear?
<Khalid> I don't suppose they are hidden somewhere with the Ubuntu install?
<homer77> Of course if U use kde ...
<Snake> gizban: what do you mean?
<gizban> Snake: in the newest msn, (not live), people can add short messages beside their name.  I can't see people's messages while using Kopete
<Snake> gizban: ahhh hmm....
<Snake> gizban: I dont know if it supports it :-/
<gizban> Snake: no big deal.  But thanks
<Snake> Khalid: if your on Kubuntu Dapper (latest version) It came with ktorrent preinstalled for ya
<Hawkwind> I'm hearing reports from someone that Kubuntu doesn't install easily on a box that does SMP.  I have a P4 3.2GHz HT(which obviously would do SMP) that I want to switch to Kubuntu from Mandriva as my main distro.  Will I have any problems installing it ?
<Hawkwind> Actually he says it installs, but things don't work right afterwards
<ports-> Hawkwind thats incorrect.. HT != SMP
<Hawkwind> Ok, but that doesn't answer my question :P
<ports-> Hawkwind You asked a question with incorrect information. Answer: not found
<Hawkwind> In Mandriva I use an 'smp' kernel so that I utilize the HT part of the processor.  Will everything work ok when I install Kubuntu ?
<ports-> Kubuntu will run just fine on a system that has HT.
<Hawkwind> Hmmm, so I wonder why he's saying that he's having nothing but issues and he's tried several times
<ports-> He probably didn't install the SMP kernel on Kubuntu correctly
<Hawkwind> Will it install the smp kernel during initial install ?
<Hawkwind> Or is that something you have to do after you boot the first time ?
<ports-> You'll install Kubuntu with the default i386 kernel.  Afterwards you'll use Adept and get the SMP kernel. Make sure you get the kernel image and headers.  Once it's installed it'll become the default kernel in Grub
<Hawkwind> ports-: Does one have to use the GUI pm to install it ?  Surely I could do it via apt-get
<ports-> from the forums it looks like it's called the K7 SMP kernel..
<DaSkreech> Is kopete 0.12 out?
<ports-> Hawkwind why not use adept? it's easier
<Hawkwind> ports-: I despise GUI package managers
<Hawkwind> I come from a world where they are badly broken and don't trust them
<ports-> i take that back. its not the K7 thats for AMD duals
<ports-> you're going to have to use Adept to find the package with the Intel HT kernel..
<Hawkwind> Hmm, so apt-cache search kernel or something wouldn't work ?
<farous> Hawkwind: will work
<farous> aptitude search works too
<ports-> thats fine. just make sure you get all of the kernel
<Hawkwind> ports-: Ok thanks.  I'm sure if I get stuck I can always get help here :)
<ports-> itll be 2 packages
<ports-> linux-k7-smp linux-headers-k7-smp  <- thats what the AMD kernel looks like
<Khalid> Where can I get a list of the ubuntu archives without using the package manager?
<farous> packages.ubuntu.com
<qbar> Can someone give me help getting apple trailers to work in konqueror?  All kmplayer gives me is black box with no video.
<gizban> how do I change the keyboard shortcuts in KDE?
<ports-> qbar http://kmplayer.kde.org/
<Hobbsee> gizban: system settings, regions and accessibility, keyboard shortcuts
<DjDarkman> hy ,can someone tell me wich program fixes partition table error?
<gizban> Hobbsee: thanks, I never would have guessed there
<farous> oh is kernel-image synonum to linux-image for 2.4 kernel?
<Hobbsee> gizban: :)  the search also helps - up the top
<farous> i need it for installing my matlab that only run on linux 2.4
<ports-> farous yes
<DaSkreech> Anyone doing a kopete 0.12 repo for 6.06?
<farous> thanx ports i asked before and was told that those kernel are not ava for dapper
<farous> thanx again
<ports-> farous lol it may not be for Dapper
<farous> i have it on dapper repos
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: yes, probably.
<ports-> farous ask Hobbsee to make sure..
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Hobbsee> ports-: what?  why would i know?
<_nano_> lol
<DjDarkman> can someone tell me wich program fixes partition table errors?
* Hobbsee knows nothing...nothing at all!
<farous> Hobbsee: is kernel image 2.4.27 works with dapper it is on dapper repos
<ports-> Hobbsee no idea.. but you're probably on Kubuntu so you could atleast read the package description
<farous> i need it for matlab
<Hobbsee> DjDarkman: er, fdisk?  no idea
<Hobbsee> ports-: ah, i see...
* Hobbsee has never tried the older kernels.
<ports-> Hobbsee i dont have my laptop.. left it on home.. so i cant use Kubuntu atm
<DjDarkman> and how can i make fdisk do it ,wich parameters do i need?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: when it does eventuate, it'll probably be chucked on kubuntu.org
<Hobbsee> DjDarkman: that was a guess.  man fdisk.
<farous> newer will not run it. i guess it won't break anyting anyhow
<DjDarkman> ok tahnks
<ports-> DjDarkman youd use cFdisk..
<DjDarkman> cfdisk? what is the difference?
<ports-> fdisk wont see youre linux partitions ... cfdisk will
<farous> anyway better be safe will try it on my genie pig notebook thanx again ports
<frood> I can't get any of my GL screensaver to work. What gives?
<Hobbsee> ports-: sudo fdisk -l seems to see all of them, thought...
<Hobbsee> frood: ah yes.  install....
<Hobbsee> *searches*
<Hobbsee> frood: sudo apt-get install kscreensaver-xsavers - if these are the rss-glx ones that dont work properly.
<ports-> Hobbsee unless if theres a linux version of fdisk (which there may be)  MS FDisk doesnt see it
<Hobbsee> ports-: ah, i was referring to the linux version of fdisk :)
<ports-> Hobbsee http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cfdisk
<frood> Hobbsee:  Already at latest version
<DjDarkman> i was planning on doing this from knoppix
<Hobbsee> ah yes
<frood> Hobbsee: When I try to run them all i get is a blank screen.
<DjDarkman> i don`t like the ms fdisk
<Hobbsee> frood: yeah, install kscreensaver-xsavers
* Hobbsee makes another mental note to look at why that doesnt work, for kde...
<ports-> my beer got warm :(
<frood> Hobbsee: They are already installed.
<Qrawl> my coffee got cold
<frood> I can't install them further.
<Hobbsee> frood: darn it!  is xscreensavers installed?
<DaSkreech> Anyone tried to install the picard tunepimp into amarok?
* Snake pirks up at the hearing of picard
<Snake> perks**
<frood> Hobbsee: Yep. It's installed.
<Hobbsee> frood: mm okay.  what happens if you remove it?
* Hobbsee sees a lot of crazy stuff in regards to this package.
* DaSkreech pirks Snake right back
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: would you be interested in helping test?
<Hawkwind> WTH is the command to actually run the program xscreensaver  ?  In Mandriva it's simply that, xscreensaver but that doesn't seem to do anything Kubuntu
<frood> Hobbsee: Lemme check.
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Always
<DaSkreech> Where do you need me?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: cool.  i dont need you yet :)
<Hobbsee> i still have to create it yet :P
<DaSkreech> Which package? Just to be clear
<frood> Bah. Adept really sucks.
<DaSkreech> frood: Me Disagree :) What ails you with it?
<frood> Hobbsee: Well. I removed it and I get less screen savers listed in the screensaver section but I still can't launch anything that has a (gl) at the end of it.
<frood> DaSkreech: Low selection.
<Hobbsee> frood: darn
* DaSkreech tries to comprehend that
<DaSkreech> frood: Of what?
<DjDarkman> hy ,i`m back ,cfdisk didn`t work ,but fdisk did : The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 9964.
<DjDarkman> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
<DjDarkman> and could in certain setups cause problems with:
<DjDarkman> what should i do now?
<frood> DaSkreech: Well, there is no way to select repositories and the list of apps available is kinda short.
<DaSkreech> frood: are you on Breezy or dapper?
<frood> dapper
<frood> breezy didn't have this kind of problem.
<DaSkreech> and there is no entry under the Adept menu?
<frood> Nope.
<DaSkreech> The first menu at the top and the second selection down?
<frood> Bah. All I want is to install the Bouncing Cow screensaver. Is that too much to ask?
<DaSkreech> What do you have under the adept menu?
<unix_infidel> hey guys i've got a problem, i recently did an apt-get upgrade to dapper and seem to be getting an error on startx
<frood> I'll tell you when it loads
<unix_infidel> i get the error:
<unix_infidel> where it tries to create a new serverauth
<unix_infidel> ang gives...xinit: server error
<frood> Hrmm. Adept doesn't want to open. It just chugs for a while and then stops.
* Hawkwind Stabs unix_infidel
<unix_infidel> Heya there.
<unix_infidel> ahhh. xorg.conf problelm :)
<frood> Bah. No GL screensavers for me.
<DaSkreech> frood: Hmm sure you don't have apt-get running?
<ppd> hi
<ppd> I have a problem with kde 3.5.3 and my printer. am I the only one?
<unix_infidel> can someone on dapper PLEASE pastebin their xorg.conf file for me please.
<frood> DaSkreech: Yep.
<DaSkreech> frood: can You do a ps aux | grep adept
<frood> DaSkreech: I got it to work by typing adept in the 'run command' window. Old adept. not the 'add remove programs' one
<DaSkreech> Oh yeah :) thats the good one :)
<DjDarkman> can someone help me with partition table errors?
<DaSkreech> try the adept menu now :)
<frood> damnit. Where did the bouncing cow screensaver go?
<DaSkreech> frood: try search for saver
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Which package are we talking about?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: kopete 0.12
<DaSkreech> Ah ok ;)
<DaSkreech> Snake: So what about picard?
<Snake> DaSkreech: Iunno, hes a cool char.. :)
* DaSkreech grins. Yeah and he runs a tunepimp :)
<frood> I thought the bouncing cow was part of the gnome screen saver package
<Snake> lol
<unix_infidel> if i do an upgrade from breezy to dapper do i have to alter the paths in xorg.conf?
<DaSkreech> It was?
* DaSkreech seems to recall installing it himself on Edubuntu and that should come with all the Gnome screensavers
<DaSkreech> Or was that the electric sheep?
<frood> Bah. I'll figure this out tomorrow.
<frood> Nite.
<unix_infidel> wowza, Dapper upgrade didnt even bother to install xorg7 or even tell me that it had problems resolving that upgrade.
<unix_infidel> leaves me wanting to do a clean install :P
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Stalker!
<DShepherd> sue me!
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> Let me know when you get paid :)
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: ok
<DShepherd> in here is quiet compared to ubuntu
<DaSkreech> Yeah tell me about it
<DaSkreech> My head hurts in the Ubuntu chan
<DaSkreech> You should see the #ebuntu chan!
<pussfeller> my usb mounts have no "safely remove" in the context menus
<Snake> DaSkreech: ROFL
<pussfeller> well, they didn't earlier NM
<DaSkreech> Snake: So I take it you have no idea which picard I'm talking about :-)
<Snake> DaSkreech: I thought you ment the guy from trek..
<DaSkreech> Yeah so did I at first :-)
<Snake> :)
<DaSkreech> Snake: http://musicbrainz.org/news/picard.html
<_Pete_> morning, can someone help me with Amarok music player ?
<PyroMithrandir> what's the problem with it, _Pete_
<unix_infidel> lol, wow that ubuntu upgrade was almost as tedious as the archlinux pacman -Suy's
<_Pete_> when I try to play mp3 it "plays" it very fast and nothing comes out from the speakers
<DaSkreech> ubotu: tell _Pete_ about mp3
<PyroMithrandir> anything else play mp3s?
<PyroMithrandir> otherwise, yeah, do the stuff from
<PyroMithrandir> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_Pete_> beep-media-player plays them very well
<hastesaver> _Pete_, Do everything on the RestrictedFormats page. You might also want to take a look at http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/MP3_on_Kubuntu_6.06
<hastesaver> !tell nixternal`zzz about away
<adamant1988> what repos do I need to add to get support for Mp3s, flash, etc.
<hastesaver> !tell adamant1988 about restricted
<adamant1988> Hastesaver, I am not going to turn 3,000 mp3s into ogg vorbis when I can simply add a repo
<nixternal`zzz> so hastesaver...i can't change my nick when i'm leaving?
<hastesaver> adamant1988, did you even read that page?
<denver1> i'm going to install the amd64 version of kubuntu and was wondering i can install flash and java ?
<adamant1988> yeah, it said that restricted formats could be replaced with free ones
<hastesaver> adamant1988, it tells you what repos to add. No one asked you to convert to ogg
<DaSkreech> Though that would be cool :)
<hastesaver> adamant1988 (gone), in fact, that page doesn't mention that "restricted formats could be replaced with free ones". Only ubotu's /msg says that...
<unix_infidel> haha, this is just spectacular i'm getting segfaults on .15 AND (the previously functional) .12 kernels that i was running...
<_Pete_> PyroMithrandir & DaSkreech: I think I have now done everything the guides say but still same behaviour :/
<_Pete_> what is the difference between xine/gstreamer systems?
<defrysk> any issues with KDE 3.5.3 on dapper ?
<linux_galore> gstreamer is more audio orientated
<_Pete_> I'm little bit confused about those different video/audio subsystems
<defrysk> xine is more reliable usually
<_Pete_> should I have gstreamer somehow installed / setup ? In Amarok I can only choose xine as a engine
<linux_galore> depends I use gstreamer for audio streaming, works way better than xine
<linux_galore> as a back end for amarok
<defrysk> install amarok-engines and see what you get
<linux_galore> _Pete_: Unix is more like lego, you can build the app in parts and often things can be swapped around in a plugin manner
<_Pete_> yes I know
<linux_galore> _Pete_: the idea being if one doesnt work try the other
<_Pete_> but the problem seems to be which blocks to use in certain situations :)
<defrysk> any issues with KDE 3.5.3 on dapper ?
<defrysk> anyone ?
<linux_galore> _Pete_: xine for video and gstreamer for audio
<Hobbsee> defrysk: not that i'm aware of
<defrysk> Hobbsee, k thanks :)
<linux_galore> defrysk: works
<_Pete_> linux_galore: ok, but in Amarok's engine configuration pane the only available choice for engine is Xine, what should I install to get gstreamer there ?
<DaSkreech> amarok-engines
<linux_galore> _Pete_: theres a seperate amarok-gstreamer package
<linux_galore> _Pete_: install amarok-engines
<_Pete_> E: Couldn't find package amarok-gstreamer
<_Pete_> now I start to think my sources.list is not correct
<_Pete_> The system is orginally installed from some dapper beta cd
<_Pete_> about 3months ago
<linux_galore> think the amarok download page supports debian so you can add amarok to your sources.list file
<_Pete_> so amarok-gstreamer is not available from standard ubuntu repos ?
<linux_galore> _Pete_: not sure I downloaded the tarball and built it from scratch
<homer77_> only amarok-engines and amarok-xine - even in altered repos
<linux_galore> _Pete_: its called amarok-engines
<_Pete_> I did:
<_Pete_> # apt-get install amarok-engines
<_Pete_> Reading package lists... Done
<_Pete_> Building dependency tree... Done
<_Pete_> The following extra packages will be installed:
<_Pete_>   amarok-arts
<_Pete_> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<_Pete_>   amarok-arts amarok-engines
<homer77_> linux_galore: I installed amarok-engines and still only can choose xine - dunno why
<homer77_> oh! is amarok-arts needed for?
<linux_galore> http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14beta3/pool-dapper/  shows amarok-gstreamer  weird
<linux_galore> but the final stable its disapears
<slow-motion> hallo
<linux_galore> I suspect it was merged into a single package and if you dont see gstreamer you need to install some gstreamer stuff
<linux_galore> dont use arts with amarok it blows
<defrysk> http://www.superkaramba.com/ = expired :s
<_Pete_> and what its this "some gstreamer stuff" exactly? :)
<slow-motion> i wanted to install kubuntu from the cd, but it takes ages since kde has bootet
<slow-motion> so it is impossible to start the installation program
<linux_galore> GStreamer is a library that allows the construction of graphs of media-handling components, ranging from simple Ogg/Vorbis playback to complex audio (mixing) and video (non-linear editing) processing.
<linux_galore> http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/
<linux_galore> slow-motion: tells me you dont have enough resources
<linux_galore> slow-motion: might want to try xubuntu
<slow-motion> kubuntu was running from hd fine
<azathoth> why is gam_server eating a load of my cpu time?
<linux_galore> azathoth: something is crashed
<azathoth> how can i find out what is crashed, and fix it?
<linux_galore> azathoth: run ksysguard
<linux_galore> sudo ksysguard
<slow-motion> <linux_galore> slow-motion: might want to try xubuntu < that is what i'm downloading now
<azathoth> where can i see what's crashed?
<linux_galore> azathoth: in the second tab
<linux_galore> azathoth: look for something using lots of system resources
<linux_galore> azathoth: highlight it then click on the kill button
<azathoth> well the only thing thats using my resources is the gam_server
<azathoth> and i've tried killing it, but it keeps coming back
<linux_galore> azathoth: then kill it
<azathoth> i kill it, it pops right back and uses the same shedload of resources
<linux_galore> azathoth: isnt the gam server a gnome thing
<azathoth> dunno
<linux_galore> azathoth: yeah its part of nautilus, god knows why your using that
<azathoth> i'm not, i think i was just using some gnome apps
<linux_galore> azathoth: I would say something is using gam_server thats why it keeps respawning
* _Pete_ gives up on this gstreamer/amarok stuff and goes to play UT :)
<azathoth> how can i remove all gnome apps from my system and stick purely with kde? i started with an ubuntu install and changed to kde-desktop
<azathoth> is there a simple way, or is it troublesome?
<Hobbsee> !removegnome
<ubotu> Hobbsee: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<azathoth> ah crpa this, i'm rebooting :(
<sanroque> hi
<sanroque> how are u?
<slow-motion> bbl
<_jpierre> Hi. Can anyone recommend a program to upload photos for services like flickr, but not flickr?
<scorp007> hi, i have a problem with my ati drivers not being used
<scorp007> they seem to be installed just fine, but kde is still using mesa
<scorp007> any ideas?
<_jpierre> scorp007: not me mate sorry
<stevekl> What plugin for firefox do I need to hear sound in ytmnd.com?
<tj9991> quicktime
<tj9991> if i remember correctly
<tj9991> dont quote me on it though
<tj9991> i just sweep the floors here
* tj9991 begins mopping
<method|> does kubunut dapper measure up to ubuntu dapper is it still the bastard child like kubuntu breezy that ubuntu developers really dont care about?
<rob> I'm finding Kubuntu pretty good
<Zaire> naturally its kde
<Zaire> kde=good lol
<rob> I have done about an hour of tweaking to get it how I like it though
<tj9991> we only beat it oncew a week
<tj9991> sometimes we go light on it if it does the dishes and cleans the house
<Zaire> Im liking Xubuntu dapper other then I can't get my nvidia driver to see the kernels sources
<Zaire> actually Im finding Xubuntu to be more stable then kubuntu a friend of mine said its prob cause xfce isn't as heavy as far as environments go
<pussfeller> considering kubuntu market share vs ubuntu, its pretty damn good
<pussfeller> altho I have found myself using gnome lately.....
<crimsun> Zaire: you only need linux-headers-$(uname -r), not linux-source
<Zaire> trust me I got the headers and the driver is asking for source
<Zaire> it wants the source tree
<pussfeller> you are using restricted-modules?
<crimsun> since when did it want the tree? That's retarded as all.
<Zaire> don't ask me just going off of what the nvidia driver asks for and it seems it can't find the kernel source tree and its haulting the dirver
<Zaire> ooook then well if anything the synaptic package manager has a better search parameter then adept does lol
<Zaire> I think I may have found the source tree
<pussfeller> i was deleting 1.5 gigs out of var/cache/apt/archives today and I thot, what a waste... why aren't debs shared by p2p somehow
<Zaire> why would they need to be most of what you need can be downloaded and installed via aptget lol
<pussfeller> right, but that puts load on servers and requires centrallymanaged bandwidth that someone has to pay for
<Zaire> true
<Zaire> p2p is kinda outdated though bittorrent would be better
<pussfeller> you still use apt-get, but a portion of your actually dl would come from other users adn then checked against the md5 sums
<pussfeller> it would be slower, probably...
<BazziR> incremental updates would be a start
<BazziR> bsdiff *does* exist :)
<Zaire> slower well yea probably and then it would be a matter of recoding the apt-get function aswell
<pussfeller> with bt tho, unless its been changed, every file needs a torrent which could be unmanageably complex
<aitor> hi
<aitor> I found a problem since updated last friday to Dapper
<aitor> flash movies randomly play or don't play sound in firefox
<Zaire> not entirely the files could be added to other torrent sites such as mininova and piratebay and places like that wouldn't be that complex I would think
<crimsun> aitor: install alsa-oss from universe, and use ``aoss firefox''
<BazziR> Zaire: that'd be too much overhead, really.
<BazziR> there are like 18000 packages
<aitor> crimsum, as Firefox start command?
<BazziR> and bt wont work for people behind strict firewall policies
<pussfeller> it would have to be a deamon  that kept track of who had what somehow
<crimsun> aitor: that's precisely the command.
<BazziR> incremental updates is the way to go.
<aitor> ok, I'l try it, thanks
<Zaire> I use torrent for getting different distros of linux and Im behind a router and have strict policies
<pussfeller> what do you mean BazziR
<BazziR> pussfeller: binary diffs of the packages
<Zaire> plus I don't port forward either
<pussfeller> ah, where only the parts that are changed are dled and somehow merged?
<BazziR> yes
<pussfeller> like a par2 file :)
<BazziR> or rtp :)
<Zaire> damn Im know nothing about coding and I get that lol
<aitor> crimsun, seems to work
<aitor> many thanks
<Zaire> I hope alot more work is done on Xubuntu anyway it seems to be very versitile and shows alot of promise
<pussfeller> that is a pretty cool idea
<pussfeller> you could save a ton of bandwidth
<aitor> Zaire what desktop Manager does Xubuntu use?
<Zaire> xfce
<aitor> oh cool, heard many good things about xfce, though I've never tried it
<pussfeller> but then people would have to keep the debs for it to work, longer then they would to just at least give back some of the bandwitch by a p2p system
<Zaire> its not that bad other then there arent alot of programs installed on it but thats easy enough to fix and its compatibility seems to be enhanced
<BazziR> pussfeller: if you reduce updates from 70mb to 7mb theres hardly much use for p2p
<BazziR> people should rather seed the full cd/dvd torrents
<Zaire> you mean theres still a use for p2p lol
<pussfeller> but they have to keep all those debs around forever
<BazziR> pussfeller, not necessarily.
<BazziR> depends on if the diffs are on the debs or on the installed files.
<pussfeller> hmmm
<BazziR> for the latter I'd have the fear of more errors
<BazziR> and the further would have the people keep the debs
<BazziR> but a 56k user might still rather want to keep debs and download less
<Zaire> oh yea and another cool thing with Xubuntu is it boots as a live cd and for installing it you just click on the install icon on the desktop and you can browse the net while you install it lol
<pussfeller> and i suppse if bw was an issue for the end user, he would be glad to sacrifice the extra space
<pussfeller> yeah, what you said :)
<Zaire> now I wonder if I will be able to install UT 2004 lol
<BazziR> I tested it, works, Zaire
<BazziR> though it is a bit sucky :/
<BazziR> (the installer at least)
<Zaire> really Ive had such a hard time finding a version of linux that it works with
<Zaire> redhat has good video for it but lacks the audio which I can't play it without audio
<BazziR> what sort of system do you have?
<Zaire> sempron64 3100+ 768 megs of ram 160 gig HD Nvidia Fx 5200 foxconn mobo totally custom modded case
<pussfeller> Sysinfo for 'hokage': Linux 2.6.15-23-686 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: Pentium III (Coppermine) at 601 MHz (1203 bogomips), HD: 213/226GB, RAM: 279/375MB, 101 proc's, 4.55h up
<BazziR> mmmh
<Zaire> ouch 601 Mhz lol thats lower the my hyper transport lol
<pussfeller> it ran like frozen sludge on my system
<pussfeller> this is my flagship box
<pussfeller> the pride of my fleet L)
<Zaire> my proc cost me 140 bux mother baord $74 and ram $52
<BazziR> I wont start with my system's specs then ;)
<Zaire> really high lol I plan on building a new box soon
<Zaire> its gonna have an  athlon64 dual core 4800+
<pussfeller> if i hsdnt gotten a ticket the other day, i was going to buy an hp with dual 4200's and i think 2gs of ram for like 802 if i remember right
<BazziR> my next horse will be core 2 duo powered :) bye bye AMD for this time
<Qrawl> Mark Shuttleworth uses.... Kubuntu
<Zaire> tsk tsk my excuse is Im unemployed lol
<pussfeller> as well he should, its the bestest
<Qrawl> Linus Torvalds uses.... KDE
<Qrawl> KDE is best for beginners
<BazziR> since when does mark shuttleworth use KDE?
<Qrawl> I think KDE should be the default Window
<Zaire> kde good but kubuntu unstable on my system so Im using xfce
<pussfeller> yes, gnome needs to go the way of the dodo
<Qrawl> BazziR, hold on, I'll get you a link
<BazziR> he seems to be a bit moody :P
<linux_galore> I use KDE and Ive been running Unix for years
<linux_galore> 1983
<linux_galore> I find gnome is more for newbies
<pussfeller> gnome is the one for beginners
<Zaire> brb gonna try installing my vidcard driver again lol
<BazziR> kde can be *very* frustrating though
<pussfeller> gnome is "easier" cause there is less choices
<linux_galore> BazziR: never had an issue with it once i read up on how it all works
<pussfeller> it seems to be faster too
<_Pete_> pussfeller: In my machine I think there's little or no difference in speed between KDE / Gnome
<Blizzz> is it (still?) true that kubuntu can read only from NTFS-partitions?
<BazziR> linux_galore: the usability/accessibility of some programs is near zero. I have high hopes of KDE4 unifying and simplifying lots of the GUI...
<linux_galore> been using kde now since 1.0 came out
<Zaire> well that one bombed lol
<pussfeller> nautilus loads new windows much faster than kde does for me
<linux_galore> BazziR:  ?? whats zero
<BazziR> 0 ;)
<Zaire> its still asking for the kernel tree and I just installed the only file names kernel tree lol
<pussfeller> why does gnome get all the love
<linux_galore> pussfeller: thats because you didnt have the pre loader turned on in kde
<pussfeller> WHY
<linux_galore> pussfeller: for me konquror opens in less than 1 second
<Qrawl> BazziR, babies born on 6-6-6 will definitely be in danger
<Qrawl> OOPS
<Qrawl> wrong post
<Qrawl> LOLOL
<Qrawl> http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-commitment.php
<Qrawl> that last quote was from the politics channel
<Zaire> is the glx driver for the nvidia as good as the actual driver -_-
<pussfeller> where you turn it on linux_galore
<Qrawl> "In his opening remarks at the start of the conference Ubuntu founder Mark Shuttleworth announced that he was now using Kubuntu on his desktop machine and said he wanted Kubuntu to move to a first class distribution within the Ubuntu community. "
<Zaire> is the glx driver for the nvidia as good as the actual driver -_-
<pussfeller> you mean the opensource one?
<pussfeller> no
<pussfeller> theres a politics channel here
<linux_galore> pussfeller:  open konquoror Settings -> Configure Konqueror -.> left window pane go to the bottom were it has the performance icon click on it then on the right mark "Pre Load Konquorer" and set it to 2
<Zaire> I can't get the actual nvidia driver to install despite getting all of the necessary files
<dm_> Hello, I installed Kubuntu 6.06 and am still looking for a good Viewer for G4 compressed multipage TIFFs. Must have: zooming with interpolation and thumbnails of the pages (on the left). Gwenview can't do this, kfaxview crashes on start (SIGSEGV 11). evince is ncie but can't read from samba shares. What program do I have to install?
<Qrawl> What do you mean Gwenview cant do that
<linux_galore> dm_: kview should work
<pussfeller> thanks linux_galore
<dm_> linux_galore: I'll try ...
<pussfeller> kuickshow?
<Zaire> actually oddly enough the nvidia driver did mention something about going to whatever site or something for redhat rpms
<linux_galore> isnt there a univarsal image viewer called nview
<linux_galore> opens anything
<dm_> pussfeller: Can't find kuickshow in apt.
<salvo> good morning everybody
<Qrawl> I think I tried NViewer but it didnt show up anywhere
<Zaire> thats it I have got to get an ATI
<pussfeller> what happemed to kuickshow
<Qrawl> no, I installed GImageView, and it didnt show up anywhere after installing it
<buz> !kopete
<ubotu> Kopete is the KDE IM, supporting AIM, ICQ, MSN, Yahoo, Jabber, IRC, Gadu-Gadu, Novell GroupWise Messenger, and more. See http://kopete.kde.org
<pussfeller> ati is far worse...
<BazziR> Zaire: Ati and linux is fire and water
<dm_> searching nview only returns gwenview an pornview  :-O
* buz wonders if there is / will be a deb for kopete 0.12?
<linux_galore> xnview -> http://perso.orange.fr/pierre.g/xnview/enxnview.html
<Zaire> dunno a friend of mine runs kubuntu stable on his X800
<pussfeller> you installing from restricted-modules-386?
<BazziR> buz: I'm sure jriddell will build one
<buz> ok cool
<Qrawl> when I used Windows, I used IrfanView.  that was a great programm
<buz> so i wont pollute my system with a custom build ;)
<dh> Is a Linux IRC Chat Program, instead of Tab like KOnversation, it has Windows... ?
<linux_galore> dh: I use gaim
<dh> !Codec
<ubotu> dh: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dh> !Codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<pussfeller> ksirc used windows iirc
<dh> What is the URL KSIRC ?
<dm_> I tested KView for viewing the Images. It's like Gwenview: It only opens the first page (and the interpolation is way too slow!).
<Zaire> I like irc xchat when I can actually get it to work lol
<buz> dh: use adept to install ksirc
<dh> WinRAR for Linux is free ?
<Qrawl> dm_, what do you mean by interpolation
<Qrawl> smoothing?
<Zaire> graphical smoothing in otherwords
<Qrawl> GwenView does that just fine
<linux_galore> http://www.kvirc.net/
<dm_> Qrawl: If the the Image is 3500 px high but your screen only 768 it has to interpolate ...
<Qrawl> ok
<dm_> Yes gwenviews interpolation is smooth and quick but it cant open those files
<Qrawl> what do you mean it cant open them
<Qrawl> too much memory eating?
<Zaire> mount command says spcify filesystem when I try to mount the cdrom
<dm_> It only shows me the first page and no thumbnails (like the pdf viewers or evince do)
<dm_> XnView is not free.
<Qrawl> oh, multipage tiffs
<dm_> I think evince is closest but cant open the files directly from konqueror showing a samba shared folder
<pussfeller> what happened to kuickshow?
<pussfeller> i used to read my mangas in that
<pussfeller> now, its like it has been purged from history
<Qrawl> Comic book viewers are good for manga
<Qrawl> theres a comic book viewer in the repos
<Zaire> damnit why can't I mount the cdrom drive
<pussfeller> i used to run one in wine that was awesome
<Qrawl> CDisplay?
<Qrawl> thats the main Windows one
<tony_> what's the quickest way to get thin clients booting from a kubuntu server?
<dh> Thanks Linux_Galore KVirc is what I was looking for :D
<tony_> Is the easiest way to install edubuntu? (is there a KDE-based edubuntu?)
<heinkel_111> do I need an MSN passport to get msn working with kopete?
<pussfeller> 'yeah cdisply
<pussfeller> kuickshow didnt handle rars and zips tho
<pussfeller> zips maybe
<dm_> tony_: Try ltsp-server-standalone
<Zaire> ok is keeps telling em that I am required to specify the filesystem type when I go to mount the cdrom -_- wth is goin on
<anymous> hello on http://kubuntu.org/faq.php there is a broken link to  InstallingKDE pointing to http://www.kubuntu.org/InstallingKDE which should be https://wiki.kubuntu.org/InstallingKDE
<pussfeller> did you install kubuntu-desktop?
<buz> shouldnt ubotu point users asking about codecs etc to easyubuntu?
<pussfeller> i had probs with my mounts until then
<tony_> dm_: from the kubuntu install disc, or edubuntu?
<pussfeller> they don't seem to like easyubuntu and automatix
<buz> easyubuntu 3.0 works like a charm
<buz> i didnt like the prior version either
<Zaire> -_- I put a cd in with mp3 backups of one of my cd's that was totaled in a cdrom drive accident and it auto mounted
<pussfeller> tony_: from apt-get
<pussfeller> its a program to run thin clients
<pussfeller> well, the program
<dh> I tried isntalling kvirc and got errors.
<dh>  kvirc depends on kvirc-data (>= 2:3.0.0); however:
<dh>   Package kvirc-data is not installed.
<dm_> tony_: Install whatever you like on the server. Then install ltsp, run the build-client script (loads another 300 MB ubuntu into /opt/ltsp), run the dhcp3 and nfs daemon and boot your client from PXE or an Etherboot disk/usb/hd/cd/...
<bhna> kdm in kde 3.5.3 lost the borders around the name and password. how can i change this?
<tony_> thanks. I misunderstood - thought you mean "choose ltsp-standalone" as an install option
<bhna> and the systray icons are in one line.
<Zaire> well igtg i'll prob be back on again tomorrow though with more issues lol
<buz> uhm is it just me or is the rss stream on kubuntu.org really totally broken?
<dm_> tony_: If your client cant boot from PXE, you can create a 64k boot image for floppy, hd, eeprom ... on http://rom-o-matic.net/
* ubuntu likes 
<prxq> hi. is cryptetup / dm-crypt no longer in kubuntu? or do I have to set special apt sources?
<dm_> universe
<dm_> tony_: If you face the problem that some clients (connected e. g. only with 10 Mbit) need about 20 mins to boot then the nfs mount of its root fs fails because of too big udp blocksize. Then you have to add a kernel cmd line with some NFSOPTS to the dhcpd.conf file or (for PXE) pxelinux.cfg/default
<dh> I am trying to install KVIrc using the .DEB package but I get errors.
<prxq> dm_: I see
<dh> dpkg -i kvirc3_3.0.1-2_i386.deb
<dh> That is the command line for it right ?
* ubuntu has a warm fuzzy feeling... trying Kubuntu after having used Ubuntu for a little over a year now... me likes
<slow-motion> re
<neutrinomass> I tried to install kde with 'sudo apt-get install kde' and it fails at knetworkconf : http://pastebin.com/757250
<prxq> dm_: indeed. thanks
<tony_> dm_ thanks for the info - I'm trying to setup ltsp on dapper to replace my current bastardised breezy server / knoppix booting client, that then accesses the server via the nx client...
<dh> I just found a easier way to install a .DEB. lol
<robin> Hi, I missing a "show background" icon in the taskbar, so I can switch fast between the desktop and the running applications. How do can add this icon ?
<dm_> tony_: Then ltsp should be fine ;-)
<tony_> will be interesting to see the speed diff (if any) between plain X and NX
<robin> nevermind I have found it :)
<_thomas> hi, jemand da, der mir mit dapper probs helfen kann?
<dm_> tony_: I never tried NX (BTW: ubuntu's ltsp uses X over ssh)
<dm_> _thomas: There's an #kubuntu-de
<weedar> _thomas: try #ubuntu-de for german ubuntu channel, otherwise use english here
<weedar> yeah, what dm_ said :)
<_thomas> oh sorry, I thought, this was the german list...
<tony_> dm_: nx is nice over slow links, but this is 100Mbps LAN - so probably little difference
<dm_> How does NX work, like vnc?
<tony_> from what I understand, it's a compression and round-trip elimination layer over top of X
<tony_> but yeah, you use it just like vnc (or an rdc client)
<equinoxeB> Hi guys
<equinoxeB> I've compiled and made a deb pack for kopete 0.12
<equinoxeB> where should I put it?
<linux_galore> equinoxeB: put it on www.kde-apps.org
<equinoxeB> ok...
<equinoxeB> it is for dapper
<equinoxeB> I do not know if it works on breezy...or others
<linux_galore> equinoxeB: yes people often post distro specific packages
<Steven_M> hi all
<_thomas> hi, I have some problems with running apache2 on dapper
<_thomas> anyone here who might know something?
<_thomas> its not running since a few weeks.
<Phlogistique> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start ?
<_thomas> it gives an failure like " Illegal instruction     $HTTPD -k start -DSSL" when starting with /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Steven_M> Is there anyway of reinstalling grub from the dapper LTS desktop cd, without reinstalling my whole system?
<equinoxeB> I can't load kopete 0.12.deb on kde-apps. the package has 8 Mb...
<_thomas> I reinstalled apache2 completely new, but the failure stays
<cfraz89> Steven_M: man grub-install
<afm\colossus> hello there once again :)
<afm\colossus> i'd like to get rid of KDE's spell checker (in konqueror, at least) - is there any way to do this?
<equinoxeB> anyone... WHERE SHOULD I UPLOAD KOPETE 0.12 deb package -> it has 8 Mb  :((
<equinoxeB> on kde-apps I can only upload 750 Kb
<erofee> hi all
<equinoxeB> I have kopete 0.12.... voice... web cam... :|. deb package. don;t know where to upload it...
<equinoxeB> I could make a torrent for it...
<equinoxeB> :(
<cfraz89> equinoxeB: submit it to kopete people?
<equinoxeB> where???
<equinoxeB> :(
<equinoxeB> you mean... contact them...give them the file...?
<equinoxeB> :|
<prxq> hi. Is there something in kubuntu which does the same as fancontrol?
<CaptainMorgan> can firefox and xchat run in kubuntu?
<buz> firefox for sure
<weedar> Yes CaptainMorgan
<CaptainMorgan> thanks
<cfraz89> equinoxeB: well the packages are hosted on sourceforge
<cfraz89> there must be contacts there
<buz> equinoxeB: no #kopete on freenode?
<CaptainMorgan> wow.. Im really liking Kubuntu...
<cfraz89>    dmacvica at users.sourceforge.net
<cfraz89> is kopete admin
<cfraz89> one
<equinoxeB> then I should upload it to sourceforge?
<equinoxeB> can I do that?
<CaptainMorgan> how do I do basic installs? I tried to download firefox and upon extracting came up with errors...
<equinoxeB> without someone to ckeck it?
<buz> CaptainMorgan: start adept
<CaptainMorgan> oh... k's version of synaptic in ubuntu?
<buz> more or less
<buz> you can always use apt-get itself of course
<CaptainMorgan> took me awhile to find the terminal... :)
<equinoxeB> http://www.esnips.com/doc/735f3b5a-6087-450c-b242-d79b1ea8fb57/kopete_5.0.12-1_dapper_i386.deb
<equinoxeB> needs  account
<equinoxeB> :|
<neutrinomass> I tried installing kde with 'sudo apt-get install kde' , but knetwork fails: http://pastebin.com/757250
<jpatrick> neutrinomass: looks messy
<method|> anyone get a boot error when trying to boot from the desktop disc?
<method|> it's happened to be on the kubuntu disc but not the ubuntu disc
<neutrinomass> jpatrick: It is. apt-get install -f doesn't fix it, and deps are failing all over the place afterwards ...
<jpatrick> neutrinomass: I think it's dpkg -i --overwrite=all something
<method|> anyone have this trouble?
<neutrinomass> jpatrick: Doesn't work, no such option to dpkg (I quickly looked at the manpage as well )
<equinoxeB> http://www.esnips.com/web/equinoxeBsOtherStuff
<equinoxeB> get koepte 0.12
<equinoxeB> :)
<equinoxeB> kopete
<jpatrick> neutrinomass: sudo dpkg -i -force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/knetworkconf_4%3a3.5.2-0ubuntu8_i386.deb
<jpatrick> that's two -- for force
<neutrinomass> jpatrick: Weird ... it worked
<jpatrick> I rule
<jpatrick> ;)
<method|> can anyone help?
<method|> is the kubuntu desktop disk flawed?
<method|> cause the ubuntu disk works perfectly
<jpatrick> method|: I didn't use the install CD's, sorry
<method|> :/
<method|> ok
<jpatrick> I already had Dapper for 5 months
<tony_> methodj: my first download of the iso (via torrent) had the wrong md5 sum
<method|> aaah man
<weedar> that is very weird tony_, torrents are supposed to do hash-checking while you download
<neutrinomass> jpatrick: Thanks :)
<method|> i wanted to try kubuntu out before i installed it
<method|> tonight that is
<method|> errr morning now
<tony_> corrupt torrents have happened to me a few times - starting to think that it's breezy's ktorrent?
<jpatrick> neutrinomass: no problem
<CaptainMorgan> anyway I can change display resolution? it's stuck only on one setting and lists no others.. 1400 x 1050.. and it doesn't even seem like that's accurate.. seems more like 1048x768 or soemthing...
<neutrinomass> CaptainMorgan: You'll probably have to run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'.  Please file a bug report as well :) (attach everything listed on step 5 of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingXAutoconfiguration)
<neutrinomass> CaptainMorgan: Before running that, be sure to back up /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Memorice> hey
<Memorice> I've a problem by installing kubuntu 6.06
<Memorice> I get a black (empty) screen during the installation
<Memorice> I'm trying to install it on a notebook (Acer Aspire 1692WLMI, ATI RADEON X700)
<Memorice> the screen went black after I chose Start or install kubuntu
<adma> hello! :)
<Memorice> I saw a load bar and that the drivers where loading and after that the screen goes black
<Memorice> what can I do now?
<CaptainMorgan> check to see if you system is compatible
<adma> have you checked the dick for errors?
<adma> *disc
<adma> sorry... :S
<Memorice> yes the disc is correct
<Memorice> and how can I see if my system is compatible?
<adma> strange...what is your system-config?
<Memorice> Acer Aspire 1692WLMI
<jpatrick> how does one see how much space is left? (cmd-line style)
<adma> what is your current os then?
<neutrinomass> jpatrick: 'df -h'
<Memorice> win xp
<jpatrick> neutrinomass: thank you
<askinsonhecesi> hello
<adma> okay...I just installed kubuntu on my Acer laptop yesterday and the same error uccured to me then...I just tried a few times and finally it worked!
<jpatrick> http://pastebin.com/757347 <- ah that's good
<askinsonhecesi>  a
<Memorice> I've tried many times (I guess more than 10) and all the time the same error
<jpatrick> askinsonhecesi: hello
<Memorice> very annoying and the problem is, I've never worked before with linux
<Memorice> so I don't know what to do...
<adma> I am also pretty new with linux but your system shold be capable of running it...maybe there is a driver conflict?
<neutrinomass> Memorice: Have you tried the alternate install CD ?
<Memorice> no, what is the alternate install cd?
<adma> good idea... :)
<Memorice> it takes a long time to download it here :(
<Memorice> don't have my normal 100 mbit connection :(
<adma> The alternate install CD allows you to perform certain specialist installations of Kubuntu. It provides for the following situations:
<adma> setting up automated deployments;
<adma> upgrading from older installations without network access;
<adma> LVM and/or RAID partitioning;
<adma> installing GRUB to a location other than the Master Boot Record;
<adma> installs on systems with less than about 192MB of RAM.
<Memorice> I've read that already, but thanks :)
<adma> heh okay...sorry :P
<neutrinomass> Memorice: Sorry, I don't know what else to suggest. You must file a bug at Launchpad though ... (probably against Xorg)
<adma> my problem is that I cannot install any programs :S fx. firefox...
<Memorice> I've tried to go to a console (ctrl+alt+f1)
<Memorice> and then stop kdm
<Memorice> reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Memorice> and then start kdm again
<Memorice> but it didn't work
<Memorice> (I've chosen the default settings by reconfigure the xserver)
<Memorice> btw, does it change anything when I install ubuntu in stead of kubuntu?
<buz> can anyone recommend a PAL tv card that will work with ubuntu for sure?
<Memorice> or will I still have the same problem
<buz> i have a wintv but it doesnt work, picture's always green
<kronoz> ergh, kubuntu's default gtkqt engine is ugly in ff
<equinoxeB> Kopete 0.12 deb package Dapper . use --force-overwrite to install: http://www.esnips.com/doc/735f3b5a-6087-450c-b242-d79b1ea8fb57/kopete_5.0.12-1_dapper_i386.deb
<adma> back again...
<slow-motion> bbl
<adma> as I said before...how do I install Firefox on Kubuntu?
<equinoxeB> apt-get install firefox. or get it with adept
<adma> and as said before...I'm a complete newbie :)
<afm\colo> like anything else, using your package manager
<adma> where do I find it?
<uniq> adma: kmenu -> add/remove programs
<adma> then what?
<afm\colo> just poke around
<afm\colo> it's not that hard, now is it?
<uniq> adma: you'll get asked for your password, then in the search field type 'firefox', in the drop-down-menu to the right of the search field choose 'Any suite' and firefox will pop up in the results.
<adma> great! :D thanks...
<kronoz> adma, kmenu > system > adept > enter your password > search: firefox > right click firefox > request install > apply
<adma> sorry for me being such a n00b but I only started usin Linux yesterday...
<adma> got it downloading now! ;)
<adma> another question...where are all programs stored?
<kronoz> adma, unlike windows various places
<kronoz> adma, to find out where an app is installed open konsole and type, 'whereis firefox' or some other program
<adma> so how do I install flash in kubuntu? have had no luck so far...
<adma> ah okay...
<kronoz> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<equinoxeB> adma: fist though you need to run updatedb... for whereis...
<adma> so the new programs are recognized?
<uniq> adma: beeing new to linux is nothing to be sorry for, everyone is, the first time :)
<adma> yup :)
<kronoz> is there a packge which hass all the ubuntu dev gpg keys?
<dh> I am looking for IRC Chat Client which has windows. instead of tabs
<kronoz> adding them manually gets boring and i've lost my script to do it for me
<kronoz> dh, xchat?
<dh> I think that is tabed for linux
<PPower> does anybody here know any good icom ic706 rig control software for linux? there is none that work in the repos
<dh> EDIJUS: Yeah ?
<adma> how do I install flash in firefox?
<dh> Download flash anf the README.TXT is helpfull.
<Blizzz> im afraid i forgot, but i worked...
<asn> just click it where the flash not work
<uniq> adma: for flash support: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?#head-f375cba46014e861cd5ec7643bd7c4ef05acff2b
<uniq> adma: there is also alot of other usefull information on that page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<asn> what's the difference from ubuntu Desktop and server
<pekay> anyone know a good bandiwidth monitor? :[
<pekay> bandwidthd, ant got a clue how that works
<Hobbsee> asn: one includes the ubuntu-desktop, the other doesnt (ie, no X)
<uniq> asn: only the programs installed.
<uniq> pekay: for console or graphical?
<asn> thx
<pekay> uniq: any :p
<pekay> one that workss preferably ;P
<uniq> pekay: i like 'iptraf' for console.
<adma> how do I make Thunderbird and Firefox the default mail and webclient?
<uniq> pekay: i also use 'nload'
<uniq> pekay: and you can try 'bwm'
<dh> adma: K Meni --> System Settings --> KDE Components
<uniq> adma: kmenu - system settings -> kde components -> default applications
<asn> and how can I write a source
<asn> give a example
<adma> thx :D
<uniq> asn: a source as in what?
<asn> sources.list
<uniq> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<asn> yeah,it's good
<uniq> it's very good.
<adma> I see now that flash is not supported 100% on my AMD64 processor :S how do I proceed now?
<pekay> uniq:
<h3sp4wn> !schroot
<ubotu> h3sp4wn: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<pekay> oops
<pekay> uniq: aha nload seems good, does it save the bandwidth used?
<h3sp4wn> adma: You can either install a 32 bit chroot and setup schroot to give you seemless access to 32 bit programs or install 32bit
<adma> what about gplflash? can I use that and how do I install it?
<pekay> uniq: meh, im gonna reboot anyway, thanks :] 
<vinboy> .
<uniq> pekay: don't think so, to save the bandwith used i recommend 'vnstat'.
<uniq> pekay: for vnstat info: http://humdi.net/vnstat/ (it can be downloaded from apt)
<kronoz> !avi
<ubotu> well, avi is Video for Windows. For more info http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<afm\colo> no
<afm\colo> avi = audio/video-interleave
<afm\colo> a container format
<afm\colo> and this says NOTHING about the incorporated video or audio codecs
<equinoxeB> don;t forget about kopete 0.12... dapper deb pack:
<equinoxeB> http://www.esnips.com/web/equinoxeBsOtherStuff
<cfraz89> thanks equinoxeB!
<dh> Can I convert a NTFS Partition into EXT3?
<ctothej> Whats the main difference between java 1.4 and java 5 (in linux i mean)? Are they both required?
<uniq> dh: no.
<uniq> ctothej: java 5 is a newer (and better) version.
<dh> How can I move my files over?
<equinoxeB> dh: I have my ntfs part munted in r/w mode
<uniq> equinoxeb: please do not recommend installing things that need --force options to install.
<pekay> uniq: aha thanks mate, thats really what I need ;)
<jpatrick> equinoxeB: bad idea
<equinoxeB> uniq: it is not a major thing
<equinoxeB> jpatrick: with fuse utils
<equinoxeB> jpatrick: not with kernel suport
<jpatrick> ok
<Davidosky> Hi all
<uniq> equinoxeb: most problems are minor, but the consequences when you do not know how to resolve them can become major.
<ctothej> why can i not run java when only version 5 is installed?
<equinoxeB> uniq: maybe I had to --force-overwite only on my system
<ctothej> or better yet, how can I set java 5 as the one the OS uses by default?
<equinoxeB> uniq: the deb pack generated without any errors
<dusty> Anyone here setup successfully, dual monitors using onboard graphics card and an AGP graphics card?
<Davidosky> Is there someone that can explain how connect a Nokia 6630 with an USB cable? (i need to manage it...)
<ctothej> dusty: i set up dual monitors on an ati card. the layout of xorg.conf will be similar.
<ctothej> dusty: ill pastebin mine if you think it would help
<dusty> Yes that would be of great help, plus I have a quick question...
<dusty> I put the AGP card in, plugged the monitors in, and then booted up. It loaded but the onboard graphcis card with the monitor plugged into it (usually my main display) never came on at all, not even flickered and the AGP one did, any ideas?
<voicu> hi, i have just installed fglrx and every 5 seconds the computer hangs for a second. can someone help me with this?
<ctothej> dusty: im confused, the AGP card has 2 vga outputs right?
<ctothej> or just 1?
<_rince_> mrgn
<voicu> the 3d acceleration now works ok (except for the hangs, of course)
<dusty> just one
<dusty> the agp card has one output with one monitor plugged in, the other monitor is plugged into the onboard video.
<ctothej> dusty: oh ok.. i think your motherboard is choosing which output to use. 1 or the other. but not allowing both.
<dusty> hrm ok
<dusty> how do i fix it
<ctothej> update motherboard bios, check motherboard settings...
<dusty> I did it let em select between PCI/AGP
<ctothej> maybe another setting for which is primary. set all the video settings manually, dont select options with 'auto'
<dusty> hmm
<dusty> ok
<ctothej> you should send an e-mail to your motherboard manufacturer tech dept
<dusty> lemme reboot and have a look
<ctothej> ok
<_Pete_> anyone here using kzenexplorer ? It's used to transfer musicfiles  to creative zen player...
<Buckbeak> I'm currently install kubuntu and the installer has got stuck on "Scanning the mirror..." 1%.  Anyone know whats going on?
<azathoth> anyone know why the flashplayer plugin in firefox won't play sound?
<henning_> anyone know why amarok just skips my mp3s instead of playing them?
<ctothej> henning_: you need to install mp3 codecs. they arent installed by default due to legal issues
<_Pete_> azathoth: guess, something has reserved the audio device and your soundcard don't do HW-mixing allowing multiple programs to access it at a time
<ctothej> !restricted
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<kronoz> henning_, probably because you don't have the codecs for mp3 playback in amarok
<henning_> but xmms can play, okay i will check the codec thing
<ctothej> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<_Pete_> I have the exactly the same problem as henning has
<azathoth> _Pete_: i was just listening to amarok and it was playing fine, i paused it (which releases the audio) and my flash doesn't play sound
<ctothej> _Pete_: check the links i just posted
<_Pete_> ctothej: I have checked them already
<ctothej> oh
<azathoth> completely closing out of amaroK didn't fix it either
<_Pete_> and did exactly what they say
<ctothej> what players have you used?
<_Pete_> azathoth: maybe some kind of sound demon (arts or so) is still reserved the audio
<_Pete_> ctothej: me ?
<ctothej> yep
<_Pete_> I can play mp3 with xmms/beep-media-player/vlc fine
<_Pete_> but no luck with amarok
<kronoz> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Blizzz> amarok is working fine here, i think i just searched for codecs by synaptic, but thats long ago
<abloylas> henning_: amarok needs libxine-extracodecs for mp3
<dusty> ctothej, I can't find that option in the bios or anything that might help.  Do you think its just because I don't have both cards configured.. I noticed when i did lspci with the agp card in, i couldn't see the onboard one.?
<kronoz> why does kmplayer default to the xine engine :S
<abloylas> henning_: it's a bug in ubuntu packaging
<ctothej> dusty: do you see the boot sequence on both monitors when booting?
<Fillado> does anyone have any experience with setting up gkrellm for monitoring CPU temps?
<gil_> will someone help me get suspend mode working on my toshiba laptop
<abloylas> _Pete_:  amarok needs libxine-extracodecs for mp3
<gil_> i cant get it to resume...just locks up on me!
<dusty> ctothej, no nothing appears on the other monitor
<henning_> abloylas cant find that package
<jeekl> Hi, Running dapper. I upgraded to KDE 3.5.3 just two days ago and I am going mad. Konqi has gotten so unresponsive. When opening a new tab, by middleclicking a link or something similar, konqi freezes fr half a second instead of nicely loading the tab in the background, like it used to do. Has anyone else experienced this?
<_Pete_> abloylas: ok let's see... was that mentioned somewhere on those pages people have been posting urls I need to check out? At least havent noticed yet
<abloylas> henning_: it might be in multiverse or something
<ctothej> dusty: im not really sure. I have a feeling that the mobo wont allow it. better call/email tech for your motherboard and post a topic in the kubuntu/ubuntu forums to see if anyone has ever done it.
<dusty> ok
<dusty> any idea how i can find out info on my motherboard without opening the case?
<abloylas> _Pete_: it's a known problem
<abloylas> have you tried automatix?
<_Pete_> no
<_Pete_> libxine-extracodecs is already the newest version.
<_Pete_> but I tried easyubuntu
<abloylas> works good for me
<_Pete_> as a last chance
<_Pete_> it installed all codecs
<abloylas> and the latest version fixes the amarok bug too
<_Pete_> but still no sound from amarok
<Blizzz> i tihnk you have to reboot
<henning_> what source is the multiverse, i mean what do i have to enter in the sources.list?
<ctothej> dusty: does it announce it on boot or in the mobo bios?
<dusty> no
<abloylas> the latest automatix installs libxine-extracodecs
<ctothej> was it purchased from a computer manufacturer?
<abloylas> henning_: i recommend automatix, takes care of all
<_Pete_> abloylas: I have that installed
<ctothej> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a utility which helps install various codecs and applications which cannot be part of the default installation, also another utility is called EasyUbuntu, please join #automatix or #easyubuntu for more information
<_Pete_> but still no sound in amarok
<dusty> no a big supermarket (no name brand)
<abloylas> _Pete_: what do you have installed?
<_Pete_> abloylas: you mean packages ?
<abloylas> when you say you have "that" installed, what do you mean?
<abloylas> _Pete_: what is "that"?
<gil_> so will someone help me with supsend-to-ram?
<jaims> hello
<abloylas> hi jaims
<ctothej> dusty: im looking around now to find out how to get your mobo manufacturer and id. give me a few.
<jaims> just updated kubuntu breezy to dapper, using alternate cd; but the x wont start...
<jaims> any hint?
<_Pete_> abloylas: http://machine.homeunix.net:888/~petriai/tmp/all_packages.txt
<_Pete_> here's output of: dpkg -l
<ctothej> dusty: check out http://techrepublic.com.com/5100-1035-1041092.html
<dusty> ok
<dusty> jaims, Reconfigure X.
<abloylas> _Pete_: i see you have libxine-extracodecs, if that was not the problem i'm afraid i cannot help
<_Pete_> ok, thanks anyway
<henning_> i installed automatix, what now?
<ctothej> dusty: you can also try 'lspci -v'
<abloylas> henning_: run it and it should fix all your problems:)
<abloylas> don't blame me if it doesn't thoug
<abloylas> your own risk
<abloylas> worked good for me
<jaims> dusty, how do i reconfigure X? Any tool?
<jaims> Ie edited xconf.conf, seems ok...
<jpatrick> jaims: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jaims> aha
<jaims> let me try
<jaims> thanx!
<cromo> any chances we will see kopete 0.12 for kubuntuofficial build?
<jpatrick> soon
<cromo> great
<cromo> it would be great if kubuntu would provide all-in-one repository for fresh updates
<_Pete_> ok then another problem besides amarok... How do one use karamba? :)
<cromo> you have to edit sources.list each time some new packages appear
<_Pete_> I have it installed and also one theme package dld and extraced
<_Pete_> should I test the package by doing: karamba <themefile>.theme ?
<jpatrick> cromo: that's in the works I think
<jpatrick> cromo: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<cromo> jpatrick: indeed, nice to hear that
<XVampireX> Has there been any upgrades in the repositories for the past 2 days? I haven't seen any....
<abloylas> henning_: did you run automatix?
<jpatrick> XVampireX: dapper is frozen
<sokuban> This might sound like the silliest question, but in essence ubuntu and kubuntu are the same right? So any program that works on ubuntu would probbably work on kubuntu?
<_Pete_> sokuban: right
<_Pete_> only difference is the desktop enviroment
<sokuban> so the only difference is the desktop
<henning_> yeah it worked good, i just installed the codec and amarok is now playing, thx very much
<sokuban> ok thanks
<sokuban> I feel like an idiot XD
<abloylas> henning_: good :)
<XVampireX> jpatrick: so no more sudo apt-get upgrade?
<jpatrick> XVampireX: no
<cromo> jpatrick: I noticed that you are the maintainer of kmplayer: why does it depend on gstreamer? I wish it used mplayer as a backend.
<XVampireX> jpatrick: Ah, for a moment I thought something is wrong in the repositories *shrugs*
<jpatrick> cromo: If it did it would have to go to multiverse
<gil_> will someone help me get suspend mode working on my toshiba laptop
<kronoz> gil_, whats the problem?
<cromo> jpatrick: so no chances to use kmplayer with mplayer backend? or is it changeable within the kmplayer's configuration?
<jpatrick> cromo: is changable, no way dep on mplayer now that it's in main
<gil_> kronoz: hey....i cant get the laptop to resume from standby mode (Suspend-to-ram)
<kronoz> cromo, settings > config > use mplayer backend
<mash_> how do i stop the big "popup" happening everytime I roll over a taskbar item !
<cromo> kronoz: didn't try it yet, stopped installing after I saw gstreamer ;)
<gil_> i have tried several settings of acpi-support comments
<gil_> nothing
<gil_> it goes into suspend...but does not return , resume....screen goes white blank...and hardrive locks up
<jaims> dusty, no success so far
<jaims> I'll be trying harder
<jaims> now time to luch
<jaims> thanx!
<mash_> anyone ?
<ctothej> what is the difference between KDE and GNOME in display technology?
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> what do you mean? look or like drivers and such?
<ctothej> look. but both if you could :)
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> well I think that GNOME is a bit of a plainer look
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> but you can change both of them to suit you.
<ctothej> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: what about graphics library used? im more interested in the technical differences
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> not much I would say
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> seeing as you can run GNOME stuff on KDE and vise versa.
<Healot> hi kubuntuans
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> lol Hi
<ctothej> yeah i get the feeling that many application that can easily be run on both systems only are used on the one for which it was made
<neutrinomass> ctothej: Gnome is built around Gtk+, whereas KDE uses the qt widget libraries ...
<ctothej> it should be advertised as sugh
<ctothej> neutrinomass: oh nice. thanks.
<Healot> toolkit differences, both desktop application run seamlessly together
<CaptainMorgan> in Add/Remove programs how do I get shaded application to be unshaded?
<ctothej> heh, from oreillynet.com: "If you think that reimplementing the C++ Standard Template Library in C is a bad idea, you will like KDE / Qt. If you think that the C++ Standard Template Library is a bad idea, you will probably like GNOME / GTk+."
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Ok I have a problem
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> I have all my music on my windows side and I wanted to play it on the linux side so I added all the songs to amaroK but it won't play any of them.
<DaveQB> what type of format are they LiNuX_LoVeR_17 ?
<afm\colo> aw good god, why does FUCKING kmail refuse to send my mails via smtp?
<DaveQB> afm\colo: what error does it give ?? Do you have control over the SMTP server ?
<afm\colo> DaveQB: no error, nothing. the smtp is not monitorable by me, unfortunately. the mails just keep sticking in my "Local Folders"-inbox
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> They are MP3s
<uniq> afm\colo: please don't use that kind of language here. It's not very nice.
<ctothej> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: have you installed mp3 codecs?
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> hmm not sure
<ctothej> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mash_> anyone know now to stop the big "popup" happening everytime I roll over a taskbar item !.. pls
<afm\colo> uniq: i wouldn't, it i weren't frustrated ;)
<ctothej> mash_: right click on panel, click 'configure panel'
<DaveQB> its definately a setting mash_ but I cant recall where, in Look n Feel though of course
<ctothej> mash_: go to 'Appearance' tab
<DaveQB> afm\colo: hard to diagnose without further info, did you try telnetting into your smtp server
<DaveQB> ?
<afm\colo> DaveQB: the smtp works perfectly fine with sylpheed and via its webinterface
<afm\colo> i wonder why there's no possibility to monitor kmail's activities
<mash_> ctothej: lovely lovely... ta ;-)
<uniq> mash_: right click on kmenu -> panel menu -> appearance -> show bigger icons under mouse (or something like that).
<ctothej> np
<DaveQB> afm\colo:  hmmmm interesting.  I havent had any sending trouble with Kmail, but I mostly use Thunderbird anyway
<afm\colo> DaveQB: well i remember having set up kmail in a working manner while using the livecd for a few days
<DaveQB> afm\colo:  all I can suggest is to tripple sheck your settings
<CaptainMorgan> in Add/Remove programs how do I get shaded application to be unshaded so that I can download it?
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> ok just wondering but can amaroK play WMAs?
<afm\colo> DaveQB: i've already done so... i'm absolutely sure everything's fine in the config
<Healot> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: no... by default, you need some other packages to work that
<jpatrick> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: think so
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> I can try it
<jpatrick> with what Healot said
<jpatrick> !mp3
<afm\colo> DRM'd files won't work, I guess
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jpatrick> ^ LiNuX_LoVeR_17
<uniq> captainmorgan: can you give an example of a shaded application?
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Ya I did that and it can play WMAs
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Thanks
<CaptainMorgan> uniq: http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/4407/snapshot15zp.png
<crazy_penguin> good afternoon to all!
<Healot> yup no DRM... however there are some third party software to handle DRM, which I just don't want to mention
<uniq> captainmorgan: enable the universe repository.
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Is there a way to make BitTorrent not show your IP or hide it?
<uniq> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource.
<CaptainMorgan> where is it located?
<uniq> captainmorgan: there is a guide at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto#head-3af7264a0e97edbc5bf039e5bdb971f46c43269a
<afm\colo> my gosh
<afm\colo> this is so INCREDIBLY stupid
<uniq> afm\colo: what is?
<vinboy> wat?
<afm\colo> DaveQB: i know what was the cause
<afm\colo> the only sending-account i created was not marked "default"
<DaveQB> afm\colo: :)
<afm\colo> so maybe kmail was trying to get mail out via a local MTA or sth
<afm\colo> or whatever
<DaveQB> afm\colo: happens to the best of us
<afm\colo> thing is, it works now
<neutrinomass> I just installed KDE. Overally, it's very nice, except for the menus. There are too many things there... does anybody know whether things will be cleaned up ?
<DaveQB> yeah, sendmail i think it tried
<afm\colo> thanks for bearing with me ;)
<DaveQB> will be cleaned up when ?
<DaveQB> I like it the way it is
<DaveQB> afm\colo: no worries mate
<DaveQB> neutrinomass: you can edit the menus however you like to
<afm\colo> neutrinomass: if you want to see what a messy KDE menu looks like, give Knoppix a shot ;)
<CaptainMorgan> yes, but that guide is for Ubuntu, uniq, using synaptic.. what about adept, kubuntu?
<uniq> captainmorgan: scroll down.
<neutrinomass> DaveQB: I meant as in an edgy specification. I know I can edit the menus... but newbie users might be overwhelmed...
<DaveQB> neutrinomass: or may find it easier to find things in a menu then trying to guess their executable name in a Konsole.  That is, if the konsole is in the menu :)
<neutrinomass> DaveQB: Agreed, but I feel you understood my point :)
<tzar> does anyone know how to change sources to testing from stable in ubuntu?
<afm\colo> great :) my FSFE-fellowship account has been activated
<afm\colo> before you stands fellow #737 (greetings from Boeing ;D)
<DaveQB> tzar: ummmm this is not Debian :)
<tzar> DaveQB sorry im totally new to linux, can you give me a hand?
<DaveQB> tzar: sure
<DaveQB> shoot
<uniq> tzar: the current stables are warty, hoary, breezy and dapper. which do you want? :)
<Chris_H> im a relative newbie too, i'll join in here
<Healot> tzar: new indeed...
<DaveQB> just ask the questions fella's....
<Chris_H> right, which version do i get? im downloading a dvd .iso via torrent
<tzar> well i want to  middle  between   stable and buggy
<uniq> tzar: which version are you currently running?
<Ahmuck> does a polka dotted cow lose thier spots if they eat too many roses ?
<Chris_H> there's 3 on the server
<tzar> ive just installed dapper
<r0xz> Chris_H: the version is in the torrent name
<r0xz> Chris_H: 6.06 is dapper
<Healot> btw ubuntu just release the latest stable version
<uniq> tzar: dapper is the most recent stable.
<osh__> tzar: dapper is the latest release. I've found some bugs. I think. It looks more or less ok though.
<tzar> i see
<Chris_H> which do i need? there's amd64, i386 and powerpc
<CaptainMorgan> thanks uniq.. .but now it appears there's some app's missing from the add/remove
<tzar> what is the latest  middle ?
<uniq> tzar: in ubuntu you can not choose to track 'unstable' the same way you can with debian. as unstable in ubuntu becomes stable.
<Healot> Chris_H: what CPU do you have?
<osh__> tzar: most bugs I've found are in some applications, not dapper iteslf...
<Chris_H> it's quite an old one, but got a newer hard drive and 256 ram
<Chris_H> it's made by Evesham
<CaptainMorgan> I enabled and added 'multiverse' to both deb and src universe's.... as well others that said universe such as security
<Healot> Chris_H: just the name
<Chris_H> im using it as a second computer/project
<Chris_H> Evesham something
<Chris_H> i havent a clue
<Healot> Chris_H: Pentium III?
<Healot> does the name contains Intel/AMD/Cyrix/VIA?
<Chris_H> no, it's AMD Athlon...
<Healot> the you'll need the "i386"
<Chris_H> thanks healot
<Memorice> why
<Chris_H> so are the 3 for different processors?
<Memorice> AMD can be 64bit...
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> true
<Healot> Memorice: he said OLD, and it's AMD Athlon, and I am very sure it's a 32-bit
<tzar> uniq, osh_,  what is the middle distro i guess?
<DaveQB> I am betting x86 Athlon too
<Chris_H> when i first got it, there was 128mb RAM and a 20 gig hard drive
<Chris_H> and that was pretty good back then
<afm\colo> use i386
<Chris_H> so from that...
<DaveQB> an AMD64 with a 20gig HDD and 128 RAM ? Memorice
<DaveQB> :)
<Healot> the keyword OLD :-
<r0xz> Chris_H: that system is problably at least 5 years old, probably 6. So i386 is it. (although i also use just i386 on a new system here)
<osh__> tzar: breezy
<Chris_H> yeah, that's about right r0xz
<osh__> tzar: works well, a little out of date but more up to date than debian-stable.
<uniq> tzar: there is no middle distro, more info at: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases
<Chris_H> as i said, my dad got the hard drive and the ram upgraded, but...
<Chris_H> left the rest :P
<r0xz> hehe
<ubuntu_> I have a notebook Acer Extensa 2902LMi, and neither Bluetooth ("No BT device found") nor Wireless (device can not be switched on) do work, both devices are built-in.
<ubuntu_> When the screensaver activated, I could not unlock it. The ubuntu pw was empty, but just hitting enter did not work.
<Chris_H> the other thing is this..
<vonHalenbach> acer is cheap crab.
<Healot> it is
<vonHalenbach> hihi
<Healot> that's why people buy it
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> but it gets the job done
<vonHalenbach> yes.
<ubuntu_> vonHalenbach: That does not solve the problem.
<Healot> Apple Computers are expensive but affordable :)
<Chris_H> .see im a bit of a newbie, and i was wondering if there's a list on the internet anywhere of like windows programs and their linux equivalents?
<Chris_H> i've googled, to no avail
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Apple SUCKS!!!!!!!!
<Healot> Chris_H: just throw the name to us
<ubuntu_> Healot: What do you mean with "people like you"?
<Chris_H> okay
<Healot> ubuntu_: did I say that to you?
<Chris_H> i'll keep that in mind
<Chris_H> i have heard that some soundcards aren't liked by linux?
<DaveQB> Chris_H:  Go to cybertechhelp forums and see my sig there, there's a link to a huge list
<ubuntu_> Healot: yes, obviously.
<Healot> when?
<Chris_H> great, cheers DaveQB
<DaveQB> Chris_H:  cant make it too easy for you ;-)
<Chris_H> :D
<DaveQB> i think its cybertechhelp.com
<DaveQB> but google can help there
<mth`MAW> Jo, guys, I have installed kBeagleBar via configure, make , checkinstall but I cannont start that tool.. does anybody knows where it hides?
<Chris_H> got it Dave
<ubuntu_> Healot: oh, I misread you. But you are right, I bought it because it was affordable to me.
<DaveQB> Chris_H: well done, that was fast indeed
<osh__> Chris_H: I think there was a list of some sort on kde.org. Naturally it focuses on kde-apps though.
<osh__> Chris_H: Can't seem to find it now. :-/
<Chris_H> wait, Dave... you dont appear to have a signature on there
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Chris_H here is one
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<Healot> i just lovet the joke about the word "affordable" and "cheap"
<Chris_H> brill, cheers
<ubuntu_> Healot: it was no joke for me, though... it still was expensive enough.
<DaveQB> Chris_H: yeah I should so
<DaveQB> do
<Chris_H> i cant see it, do i have to sign up to view your sigs?
<Healot> nah... I don't have Acer, just the low-entry Lenovo's
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> Chris_H, did you check the link I gave you?
<ubuntu_> so the "it just works" was not true for me with the new dapper. :-(
<Healot> see made in China products are really an International thing
<Healot> ubuntu_: you should read Linux HCL though
<DaveQB> Chris_H: i'll get it .
<Healot> many manufacturers are reluctant to support free software/OSes
<ubuntu_> Healot: well...
<tzar> anyone know a good wireless network manager ?
<DaveQB> Chris_H: you cant see a sig here ? http://www.cybertechhelp.com/forums/showpost.php?p=627526&postcount=21
<ubuntu_> I suppose the wlan problem is the missing acerhk thingy.
<DaveQB> Chris_H: its the same as the one LiNuX_LoVeR_17 posted ^
<Healot> ubuntu_: my Lenovo lover works out of the box with Dapper/Breezy releases
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> lol
<uniq> tzar: network-manager-kde
<Healot> maybe not the wifi card, but I got my own RT2xxx USB wifi bs
<ubuntu_> Healot: price tag?
<uniq> my ibook works out of the box with dapper too. apple is so sweet :)
<Healot> ubuntu_: it is in some non-US price tag, RM 2500 (MYR)
<Healot> just divide by 3.7
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> I hate apple
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> they have way over priced things
<uniq> what's to hate?
<uniq> my ibook wasn't overpriced at all.
<Healot> LiNuX_LoVeR_17: you bought any Mac?
<ubuntu_> Healot: wondering if you suggested to buy this lenovo notebook in order to install dapper with running wireless
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> No Never and never will
<Healot> my mini rocks
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> I have worked on a Mac and I hated it!
<Healot> ubuntu_: kinda
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> The most awkward thing ever!
<uniq> linux_lover_17:on a mac with linux?
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> no
<Healot> well they say Lenovo/IBM is the best with most Linux distros
<LiNuX_LoVeR_17> but I suppose it is much better
<ubuntu_> Healot: not really free as on OS then...
<afm\colo> Lenovo does not support GNU/Linux any more
<Chris_H> i have one more question as per the linux thing
<uniq> ibook with kubuntu is really nice.
<afm\colo> i would not buy because of ideological reasons any more, at least
<ubuntu_> afm\colo: that's  what I learned today, too
<uniq> chris_h: shoot.
<Chris_H> i remember from the last time i tried with kubuntu that USB modems + Linux dont get along
<DaveQB> Chris_H: yeah rarely do
<Healot> afm\colo: it's not the manufacturer's thing, it's the hardware compatibilty that concerns me
<afm\colo> usb-modems are a total abomination
<afm\colo> a spwan of hellkind
<afm\colo> an unnatural thing
<uniq> I have not used a USB modem, ever.
<afm\colo> they should not exist
<DaveQB> LOL @ afm\colo
<afm\colo> for real, DaveQB ;)
<DaveQB> some do work under linux i have read
<ubuntu_> afm\colo: so what modem do you use with a notebook with a winmodem and without a serial interface, like mine?
<Healot> anyway a good way for migrating to Linux, is a lot of research on Linux HCL...
<afm\colo> ubuntu_: well, I for one, don't use analog modems at all anymore
<Healot> just like Windows HCL, not everything will work,,,
<afm\colo> and i'm glad about that ;)
<Healot> afm\colo: GSM/GPRS modem rocks :s
<uniq> chris_h: what's the name and number of your USB modem?
<ubuntu_> I'll go to russia for some weeks, and there I won't have dsl like at home. So what now?
<afm\colo> i'd prefer HSDPA ;)
<ubuntu_> It's easy to brag, but it doesn't help anybody.
<afm\colo> ubuntu_: i believe the Elsa Microlink USB devices are said to work with the Linux kernel
<ubuntu_> ok, thanks. I'll try first with an ultron thing, which is said to work with redhet. I'll see.
<Chris_H> name and number?
<Chris_H> gimme a sec
<Chris_H> Sagem F@st 800 E2L PE
<uniq> chris_h: try to search http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/ for it.
<boolka> ive got dapper, and a hp pavillion zt3000 laptop, im trying to get my wireless working,  it sees my router, but wont connect to it ... wont work with kubuntu either... please help
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> anyone got XGL going on kubuntu?
<jpatrick> !xgl
<ubotu> xgl is, like, totally, "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<Chris_H> k, thanks uniq
<vinboy> thanks
<uniq> chris_h: if it's not there, it most likely is not supported on linux.
<Chris_H> doesnt look like it
<THY733T> is there anybody can connect to irc.flightgear.org?
<uniq> thy733t: please ask that kind of questions in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Chris_H> there's a Sagem USB modem driver, but not my model
<THY733T> sorry
<Chris_H> http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=3367 <-- will that work at all?
<uniq> chris_h: probably not.
<pjhsv> Hi guys...I was wondering if someone could help me.  I downloaded Kubuntu 6.06, burnt the CD, booted the live disc on my laptop and all worked good.  When I installed it though, it can't find my PCMCIA network card anymore??  dmesg has an entry "cs: unable to map card memory!"   I don't have any entries at all relating to PCMCIA stuff when I use lspci ...i have no idea what the problem is...any help?
<kronoz> pjhsv, have you tried configing it with system settings > connections?
<mezz> chris_h I'm coming into the middle of this conversation, but have you tried the offical Sagem linux driver?
<pjhsv> I don't have system settings > connections.  I have system > networking.  and in there, it doesn't come up. ?
<mezz> chris_h: I had a f@st 800 a while ago and managed to get it working without any problems in mandriva, I seem to remember there is an unofficial Linux driver going around too
<Chris_H> ooh, didnt know there was one
<Chris_H> thanks mezz, i'll look into it now
<mezz> chris_h: I've just found the unofficial one which I used to use (I never got the offical one to work) that is here: https://sourceforge.net/projects/eagle-usb/
<pjhsv> is it normal for my /etc/pcmcia directory to be empty ?
<jaims> anyone has dapper system with ati radeon igp 345m up and running?
<xwolf-> last version of stellarium (with breezy) ran peachy with ~60fps, the new one (and now in dapper) runs with 2fps MAX... anything missing?
<Chris_H> wow, thanks mezz :D
<Hobbsee> !info kdelibs-dev
<mezz> chris_h no probs, glad to help :)
<Terminus> hello. question, will there be any updates to the kde stuff in dapper or will i have to enable backports?
<Terminus> just wondering about the stuff that's still broken...
<jpatrick> Terminus: sudo -s && echo "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-353 dapper main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list && wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg && sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jpatrick> ^voila
<Terminus> jpatrick: so i take it there won't really be a lot of fixing done with 3.5.2 and i should just move to 3.5.3?
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: && exit, presumably
<MidMark> guys I've changed via control panel the resolution of my lcd, and now only in the login screen I have a virtual desktop, I can I fix it?
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: oh yeah
<jpatrick> Terminus: yes
<Terminus> jpatrick: okidokie. and 3.5.3 will never be in backports?
<jpatrick> you don't need the "sudo"'s there, just the first one
<jpatrick> Terminus: could go there
<Terminus> jpatrick: ok. thanks. :)
<prxq> Which password does the cups web interface want? (I am trying this because the kde frontend only said "permission denied" and left it at that)
<Terminus> i just don't want to mix up the packages from the main repos and the jriddell stuff.
<xwolf-> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<boolka> I cant get my internet to work on my laptop, wired or wireless, ubuntu, dapper, hp zt3000 laptop... any help would be much appreciated
<MidMark> none that knows why my desktop login is oversized?
<CaptainMorgan> how do I conigure shortcuts/hotkeys?
<h3sp4wn> boolka: Is your internet different to mine ? I thought there was just one internet ??? - have a look in lshw (and find out the makes of each of the cards under network)
<apokryphos> CaptainMorgan: from system settings, or kcontrol
<CaptainMorgan> yes, but where in sys settings....
<apokryphos> CaptainMorgan: not sure, since I can't check it now; something like "input actions"?
<xwolf-> how do i know if nvidia drivers are installed?
<CaptainMorgan> I don't think it's in sys settings.... oddly enough
<EvilIdler> xwolf-: glxinfo should show
<apokryphos> xwolf-: if your xorg.conf is running with the "nvidia" driver selected, then it's there
<boolka> h3sp4wn, sorry im new to linux world.
<CaptainMorgan> cuz I have spent the past 3 hours in there..
<CaptainMorgan> not solely looking for it, just I never came across it and now I can't find it
<apokryphos> CaptainMorgan: searched for anything like shortcut?
<xwolf-> 'glxinfo | grep nvidia' returns nothing
<apokryphos> xwolf-: grep -i?
<h3sp4wn> boolka: Open konsole from the k menu -> system -> konsole (terminal program)
<xwolf-> apokryphos neither.
<viggo> I have just installed kubuntu 6.06 on a machine witch used to run Mandriva 2006. And I am having a 'encoding' problem. It looks like Mandriva used ISO-8859-1 encoding for filenames and file content. And ubuntu uses UTF-8. Any hints on how to get it converted correctly would be nice :-)
<apokryphos> xwolf-: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf|grep -i nvidia?
<EvilIdler> xwolf-: glxinfo without any pipes. Page full of text = drivers active :)
<boolka> h3sp4wn, i got 2, one wireless one  ethernet.  Ethernet :  Realtek Smeiconductor Co,   Wireless:  PRO/Wireless 2200BG, Intel Corp
<h3sp4wn> boolka: Did the network during installation ?
<h3sp4wn> boolka: Are you using dapper ?
<boolka> not sure, yes
<xwolf-> xorg.conf has two lines: Identifier and Device, with the card's pretty name on it
<xwolf-> :)
<boolka> h3sp4wn, they both get the correct IP
<xwolf-> i mean xorg.conf piped to grep
<xwolf-> ;P
<h3sp4wn> booka: You can only have one default route at a time
<EvilIdler> xwolf-: Then if you can run glxgears without X dying, everything is OK ;)
<apokryphos> xwolf-: huh? Do you get   Driver       "nvidia"
<MidMark> are you talking about xorg.conf perfect, can you help me? I have a login desktop oversized, can you help me?
<xwolf-> apokryphos Driver is "nv"
<apokryphos> MidMark: change your refresh rate
<EvilIdler> xwolf-: Then it's NOT the real driver
<apokryphos> xwolf-: then you're not using the nvidia driver
<apokryphos> xwolf-: /msg ubotu nvidia
<boolka> h3sp4wn yes, first i tried wireless, it saw the router, got the static ip, but internet dont work, then i plugged in the cat5, it got the ip, internet still dont work
<CaptainMorgan> ok.. Im convinced shortcuts/hotkeys can't be configured
<MidMark> apokryphos: it's 75 I have to put 60? Mine is lcd
<apokryphos> CaptainMorgan: alt+f2 -> kcontrol > accessibility > input actions ?
<h3sp4wn> boolka: Both using the same ip ?
<apokryphos> MidMark: try that, yeah
<boolka> h3sp4wn no
<CaptainMorgan> ah... Kcontrol.. where were you hiding...
<CaptainMorgan> jeez
<apokryphos> CaptainMorgan: everything in kcontrol is in systemsettings
<apokryphos> just might be named something different
<h3sp4wn> boolka: can you ping the ipaddress of the router - can you ping 194.112.32.1 ?
<CaptainMorgan> ok.. but keyboard shortcuts are in Regional and Accessibility? not what I figured.. figured keyboard
<kronoz_> how can I install tux racer?
<kronoz_> i installed planetpenguin-racer but i find it
<kronoz_> *i can't find it
<h3sp4wn> boolka: You want to specifically disable the interface you are not using (i.e the wireless)
<apokryphos> kronoz_: fire up adept and install tuxracer
<MidMark> apokryphos: but why refresh have to change desktop resolution?
<apokryphos> MidMark: it shouldn't
<homer77_> kronoz_: not in Games - Arcade?
<jpatrick> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/757653
<jpatrick> ^anyone know how I can change that?
<apokryphos> MidMark: I don't actually have a clue why that happens, just noticed in the past that some desktops determine the resolution incorrectly if you don't have a given refresh rate
<kronoz_> homer77, i install the dummy package tuxracer-extras becuase that was all i could find
<MidMark> apokryphos: ok try and back
<kronoz_> and no, it isn't on the k menu
<h3sp4wn> Why do you need tux racer is planetpenguin-racer not a better fork or something
<apokryphos> kronoz_: is it installed?
<apokryphos> !info tuxracer
<ubotu> tuxracer: (dummy transition package), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 0.61-7 (breezy), Packaged size: 5 kB, Installed size: 44 kB
<jpatrick> found it: /etc/motd
<kronoz_> apokryphos: thats what i installed
<homer77> kronoz_: can u find it in the bash?
<kronoz_> !info planetpenguin-racer
<apokryphos> jpatrick: curious; any idea why motd?
<ubotu> planetpenguin-racer: (another 3D racing game featuring Tux, the Linux penguin), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 0.3.1-2build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 240 kB, Installed size: 788 kB
<h3sp4wn> planet penguin racer is the new version of it
<kronoz_> homer77, no
<apokryphos> kronoz_: alt+f2 > tuxracer ?
<jpatrick> apokryphos: message of the day
<apokryphos> ah
<kronoz_> homer77, whereis planetpenguin-racer shows nothing either
<kronoz_> apokryphos: nope
<homer77> kronoz_ thats strange ...
<apokryphos> ok, one sec
<xwolf-> now check out, wiki says i have to install linux-restricted-modules for my kernel, there is linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15.23-386 (already installed) and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15.23-686 (not installed). kcontrol says my kernel is 2.6.15.23-386, but shouldnt i be installed the restricted modules that match my processor (a pentium IV)?
<boolka> h3sp4wn, when i do  ping 192.168.1.1 ( router ip)  it does this:    ping  192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.   Then all the rest of the lines are  " From 192.168.1.102 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable"
<kronoz_> homer77, i installed kdegames but i still have no games menu in the k menu
<homer77> kronoz_: try ppracer in bash
<apokryphos> xwolf-: no, you don't have to install that. Follow the instuctions for installing nvidia driver the conventional way
<Blizzz> is there currently no live-cd-image for download available?
<kronoz_> homer77, that works!
<kronoz_> but is there a way to update the kmenu to show kdegames?
<apokryphos> Blizzz: sure there is; /topic
<xwolf-> apokryphos it's there https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<homer77> kronoz_ : except of reinstalling it? i guess with dpkg-reconfigure ... but not sure ...
<keffo> easy kubuntu available?
<kronoz_> homer77, anything like menu-update ?
<kronoz_> it doesn't even show in the menu editor which stuff ususally does...
<apokryphos> xwolf-: breezy/dapper?
<xwolf-> dapper
<homer77> no, not as i know , because menu is only edited while installation i think ...
<apokryphos> xwolf-: install nvidia-glx, reconfigure your xorg with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and make sure you select the "nvidia" driver
<homer77> kronoz_: I'll take a look, what i did install ...
<xwolf-> right
<apokryphos> xwolf-: then ctrl+alt+backspace and voila; nvidia drivers 8)
<h3sp4wn> blooka: Have a look a ifconfig (from konsole) do sudo ifdown wirelessinterfacename(eth1 or whatever it is you will see from the ips) sudo ifdown wired interface sudo ifup wiredinterface (the interface names are in the output of ifconfig)
<CaptainMorgan> peace peeps
<homer77> kronoz_ : hm ... i didn't use kdegames ...
<osh__> guys, if apache2 is installed, it does provide the vpackage "httpd", correct? if so, shouldn't the package wordpress NOT insist on installing apache-common and some other apache1.3-module?
<TheFuzzball> hello, I have a problem with KDE... when I start it, it says "cannot Open Theme file /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu"
<h3sp4wn> boolka: You may want to look at the output of route if that doesn't work (check that the line default         alien.lan       0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ath0 is going to the correct interface for me it is ath0)
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> is anyone else experiencing an extremely slow amarok since the update to the new KDE (Amarok 1.4.0) ?
<homer77> kronoz_: ... but installed planetpenguin directly ... I would recommend reconfigure with dpkg ... nothing else i could think of ...
<Flosoft> especially while it is loading songs into the playlist?
<apokryphos> nope
<h3sp4wn> Not at all
<boolka> h3sp4wn, how do i do that
<osh__> Flosoft: i'm still on the old kde so I can't help you there.
<h3sp4wn> booklka: run 'route' from konsole
<h3sp4wn> bookla: If you are trying to use network manager I don't understand fully how it works (and never seems to work well for me so I just use the old way)
<boolka> h3sp4wn i got 4 lines of response
<TheFuzzball> I have a critical KDE problem I have unistalled and re-installed several times using sudo apt-get remove kdm and sudo apt-get install kdm, but this doesn't seem to help, when I start it it says "cannot open Theme File /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu", when I press ok it comes up wit ha normal enough login window, but when I attempt to log-in it reloads and gives me the same error
<boolka> im trying to get my internet to work for now
<h3sp4wn> boolka: Do you have default in twice ?
<TheFuzzball> can someone tell me how to fix, I am using Kubuntu 6.06 Dapper
<boolka> yes
<boolka> eth0 and eth1
<MidMark> it was a 'virtual 1792 1344' in the xorg.conf, but why only login screen suffer of this problems?
<h3sp4wn> boolka: You need to disable one or the other but I don't know how to do it from network manager
<boolka> i know :)
<TheFuzzball> hello?
<icer> TheFuzzball: apt-get install ubuntu-artwork
<TheFuzzball> k
<MidMark> and also why every time I change something in display it come back the virtual ...
<TheFuzzball> thanks
<boolka> omg
<boolka> h3sp4wn
<boolka> it works
<boolka> it works!!!!
<cdromke> hello ppl :)
<MidMark> someone that has succesfull putted on surround in amarok could explain how?
<cdromke> i just reinstalled kubuntu after a dist-upgrade totally fucked up my previous installation
<cdromke> i used the alternate installation
<boolka> h3sp4wn thanks alot!!!
<TheFuzzball> icer: it still gives me the same error
<cdromke> but the problem is that i can't play music or something
<cdromke> my sound doesn't work
<cdromke> but my soundcards are recognized
<keffo> Are there any stability issues I should be aware of regarding the amd64 release & dualcore? I have a 100% failrate right now, random freezes
<cdromke> i wonder how i could fix this problem
<cdromke> because it's really annoying
<cdromke> anyone?
<TheFuzzball> I have a critical KDE problem I have unistalled and re-installed several times using sudo apt-get remove kdm and sudo apt-get install kdm, but this doesn't seem to help, when I start it it says "cannot open Theme File /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu", when I press ok it comes up wit ha normal enough login window, but when I attempt to log-in it reloads and gives me the same error
<h3sp4wn> boolka: If you wanted to use wireless you would have to disable the wired interface in the same way
<boolka> yep going to try that right now
<boolka> just getting the updates
<icer> TheFuzzball: mmm, try apt-get install kubuntu-default-settings
<TheFuzzball> k
<h3sp4wn> boolka: That intel chipset is supported natively so there should be no messing around (and it did get an ip before which means wpa or whatever is working)
<TheFuzzball> thank you very much, it has worked
<vassilis> hello everyone
<keffo> Has this type of thing happened to anyone else?
<vassilis> is this irc alive?
<jpatrick> could be
<EvilIdler> 268 idlers :)
<vassilis> is anyone offering technical support?
<vassilis> I have a problem with apt-get
<PyroMithrandir> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<EvilIdler> That depends. Ask, and if anyone has a solution, you get one ;)
<LeeJunFan> The box said "Requires Windows 95 or better." I can't understand why it won't work on my Linux computer.
<vassilis> alright
<vassilis> I tried to install sun-java5-sdk with adept
<vassilis> the package was reportd "BROKEN"
<vassilis> and now I cannot remove it
<vassilis> it says it is in a bad inconsistent state
<EvilIdler> vassilis: 'apt-get -f install' not doing any good either?
<vassilis> no
<EvilIdler> vassilis: Breezy or Dapper?
<vassilis> Dapper
<vassilis> apt-get -f install
<vassilis> opops
<vassilis> sorry
<_mek_> vassilis, I guess dpkg might help you if you cant fix it with apt-get -f install
<vassilis> dpkg? how do i use that?
<vassilis> oh wait
<EvilIdler> vassilis: In extreme cases, I just "dpkg --purge packagename"
<vassilis> it says sun-dlj-v1-1 license could not be presentes
<vassilis> any help?
<Blaidd>  I have a quic (hopefully) question for someone.. how do I remove rivafb support from myt kernel?
<vassilis> I think the dpkg --purge hint helped
<vassilis> thanks a lot
<keffo> Soo.. nobody knows anything about constant freezes in the 6.06 amd64 release then?
<mezz> sorry, don't use 64bit. Can't really see the point tbh
<mezz> u looked on the 64bit forums?
<keffo> Yeah
<keffo> Fresh 6.06 install, first reboot after install = freeze at "restoring session", second boot = freeze opening adept, third boot = freeze somewhere in systemsettings... 4th boot still going though =)
<osh__> what processes could lock the package database? adept, apt-get, aptitude? anything else?
<mezz> ouch, sounds painful.
<tyfon_> keffo: sounds like bad hardware.. bad ram or something
<PyroMithrandir> osh__ synaptic
<PyroMithrandir> osh__, apt-cache might
<mash_>  I've got .php files associated with Quanta, however every time I open a php file it creates another instance of Quanta.. is there a way around this??
<osh__> nope, none of them running. what else could cause a lock?
<LeeJunFan> osh__: adept-notifier
<keffo> tyfon: The disc is rather old, but breezy worked great. (and xp is perfectly stable)
<LeeJunFan> osh__: there's also a cronjob that does apt-get update
<osh__> LeeJunFan: Ok. good to know. Still, nothing with "apt" in it running now but the database is still locked. :-/
<tyfon_> keffo: then i cant help, but it definitivly sounds like classic ram problem ;) (random crashes/lockups)
<osh__> Where's the database? Could I do an fuser on it to see what's holding it?
<keffo> tyfon: I do wanna try installing the gfxcard properly, but the nvidia config complains that binutils (ld) is not installed, but it is..
<adma> hey guys!
<adma> after several hours of surfing the web I still cannot find out how to install flash on my 64bit kubuntu distribution... :( any suggestions?
<threat_> wefgsdgdagsdiodfjidhnijuugheauighaweituw09eguodfnb283909r520398hgnjdfnbq9384tghidjnvpqwt0hed
<adma> remember...I'm totally new at this!
<shulman> what's the best way to set up twinview on dapper drake ?
<nrg88> hi, in dapper I experience kicker crashes
<kubuntu_newbie> hello folks
<osh__> adma: last time I checked there wasn't a 64-bit flash availible. That was about a year ago though.
<mezz> adma: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava?highlight=%28flash%29
<nrg88> sometimes it takes 2-3 hours, and then kicker simply freezez
<nrg88> I have updated to KDE 3.5.3
<kubuntu_newbie> what is the repository where can I find rar-non-free?
<osh__> !tell osh__ about flash
<ctothej> my azureus popup notifications keep hanging (they wont close when i press hide). anyone come across this before? any possible reasons?
<cdromke> hmm
<cdromke> can i ask mu question again?
<cdromke> my*
<cdromke> well... atm i'm downloading the normal ubuntu cd
<cdromke> but in kubuntu i can't get the sound to work
<osh__> !tell adma about flash
<kubuntu_newbie> I added backports repository but adept doesnt find it
<kubuntu_newbie> nobody may help me?
<mezz> ctothej: I had the same problem every now and then, I switched to ktorrent :)
<osh__> adma: there's some information there about 64bit flash. not very encouraging though.
<gery> anyone has a good sourceslist to update from breezy to dapper? I installed the first time kubuntu, and then automatix, and now I've changed my sources.list but aptitude wants to remove 165 packages
<mezz> that wiki page I posted about using flash on a 64bit system seemed pretty positive to me, it claims to work
<ctothej> mezz: i am using ktorrent now too, but i feel like i am missing some of the features of azureus
<ctothej> mezz: at least i know thats its just not me!
<mezz> ctothej: the ktorrent beta 2 has the one feature I missed, which is prioritising of particular files
<cdromke> !tell cdromke about sound
<visik7> hi
<visik7> I've a problem
<ctothej> mezz: definitely. is it stable enough to use full time?
<mezz> ctothej: I only started using it today, but have had no problems yet
<visik7> things in /usr/share/menu aren't display in Kmenu
<visik7> not all
<visik7> but most
<ctothej> mezz: sweet. ill give it a shot.
<cius> damn, easyubuntu spitting errors out at me
<mezz> ctothej: there is a how to here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188530
<james_xxx> cius: that is how easyubuntu has been for me, too
<ctothej> mezz: thanks bro
<mezz> ctothej: no probs, hope it works for you too :)
<kubuntu_newbie> well, I dowloaded application and putted in '/usr/local/bin'
<kubuntu_newbie> this chan isnt helpful
<kubuntu_newbie> bye
<ctothej> mezz: you didnt have to uninstall ktorrent 1 right?
<gery> Hi, anybody with breezy and automatix has upgraded to dapper without a clean installation? Could writte me your sources.list?
<ctothej> i have some files going now... i dont want it just shutting it down!
<mezz> ctothej: nope, I didn't bother.
<ctothej> nice
<mezz> it kept my uploads, I just closed it, insalled the new one, and opened it up again and the old files were there again, nice and easy :)
<ctothej> oh sweet.
<abloylas> what firewall do you recommend for a newbie on kubuntu?
<uniq> abloylas: guarddog.
<abloylas> uniq: why that and not eg firestarter?
<Hawkwind> I'd recommend ipkungfu
<abloylas> can i hear some reasons for your recommendations?
<kronoz> how can i make yakuake start on kde start?
<Hawkwind> It's simple, very easy to setup.  I set it up myself after only using linux for 2 days.  That was 4+ years ago and I've used it ever since
<Hawkwind> abloylas: Plus I know the maintainer/creator personally.  He used to be an op in #Mandrake which is the distro I've run for 4+ years
<EvilIdler> kronoz: Don't quit. KDE is session managed, so programs you leave open are there when you log in next time.
<abloylas> Hawkwind i'l check it out, thanks
<buz> remains the question if theres even a need for a firewall under kubuntu
<admin_> Hello!
<abloylas> does gnome/kde matter when chosing a firewall?
<buz> no
<buz> firewalls live in the kernel
<Hawkwind> abloylas: No not at all
<abloylas> buz: please explain, i want a nice easy gui
<Pitou> I have a little issue with dapper.
<EvilIdler> Linux iptables can do more than the simple firewalls on Windows, including some smoothing of transfers when you have a lot data pumping in and out.
<buz> to be short, choose the gui
<Pitou> When I reboot, the SATA HD turn off, any idea?
<buz> they all talk to iptables anyway
<abloylas> i know nothing of ip tables, im a noob
<abloylas> just want a wall between me and the bad guys
<vonHalenbach> use firestarter.
<abloylas> vonHalenbach: why firestarter?
<vonHalenbach> that is a good tool.
<vonHalenbach> easy to use.
<EvilIdler> Firestarter did not treat me well :/
<abloylas> EvilIdler: what happened?
<EvilIdler> It made some strange rules by default which blocked IM client and server, TeamSpeak and SSH
<abloylas> i just come over from windows, pretty much
<vonHalenbach> Yea, that is security.
<EvilIdler> Securing me from using my own friggin' network! Yay!
<abloylas> if something is blocked by firestarter, does it ask/remind you to allow or not?
<EvilIdler> In my case, it just set up a long list of iptables rules without asking when I chose a "typical" setup
<vonHalenbach> Evill you do know your ports well and can unlock them easily.
<zblach> hi. quick question. dapper gives me the option of setting a documents folder. i'm dual-booting, so i've made a 4.5GB fat32 partition for all documents in both operating systems. how can I get this working correctly?
<EvilIdler> Yeah, so I just use iptables directly myself :)
<zblach> (win xp Pro + dapper)
<abloylas> i don't want to be blocked and get stuck on something i don't understand
<abloylas> need easy gui
<EvilIdler> For a newbie, it can be risky. An open-by-default interface to the firewall would be good, with different blockable tasks listed.
<vonHalenbach> EvilIdler: you are a big hacker.
<EvilIdler> vonHalenbach: Yeah..I'm about to theme my body to match my mobile phone..
<vonHalenbach> My mobile phone is stronger than yours.
<vonHalenbach> and much bigger.
<zblach> what should the partition permissions be on a fat32 drive?
<EvilIdler> Still waiting for that in-tooth mobile :)
<Davidosky> !3gp
<ubotu> Davidosky: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Davidosky> How can i use a 3gp video file?
<vonHalenbach> ;-))
<EvilIdler> It would of course have an external Bluetooth numberpad ;)
<vonHalenbach> Mindcontrol.
<lewix> hi
<lewix> what do you use to make website ?
<vonHalenbach> kate.
<EvilIdler> lewix: Quanta, mad skillz and patience
<vonHalenbach> patience
<RadiantFire> lol... mad skillz
<MidMark> someone that has succesfull installed and used an ip4200? I have problems with photos
<EvilIdler> Quanta has built-in FTP, so it makes it simpler to upload - or you can even just work right on the webserver if you trust the backup procedures
<lewix> what's the best, do you guys think that it's as powerful as dreamwaver on windows
<MidMark> I mean a canon pixma ip4200
<zblach> !fat32
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<RadiantFire> lewix: it creates standards compliant markup
<RadiantFire> i've never gotten a webpage that will validate correctly out of dreamweaver
<RadiantFire> although its not wysiwyg, but it has a preview mode that works well
<lewix> RadiantFire. so what od you advise?
<EvilIdler> Dreamweaver is one of those form-before-function interfaces that makes the output a mess
<kronoz> quanta is awesome
<kronoz> theres also nvu :)
<EvilIdler> Yeah, just about any editor with syntax highlighting is great for markup.
<lewix> alright
<EvilIdler> Quanta or Bluefish (the Gnome/Gtk+ counterpart) have built-in tools directly for webmanglement, though
<RadiantFire> Quant > Bluefish
<lewix> you guys are saying that it's better to make website with either quanda, mad skillz or patience ?
<RadiantFire> Bluefish is garbage
<lewix> is that it?
<RadiantFire> if you want to use gtk version use Screem
<RadiantFire> but I prefer Quanta, better preview modes
<RadiantFire> and it actually uses KIO
<lewix> alright ,
<EvilIdler> lewix: Don't worry about lack of choices when the few choices are good ;)
<vonHalenbach> EvilIdler looks like a mobile phone.
<lewix> i'm trying to have internet with ubuntu
<lewix> the wireless
<zblach> EvilIdler: lol @ webmanglement
<lewix> it just doesn't connect automatically as windows does , so I'm trying to figure out a way of being able to use internet
<sean> hey -- my CDR is writing slow and dying in mid-write with KDE - in Linspire it didn;t do that
<EvilIdler> zblach: You should see draft 1-4 of anything I make :P
<sean> It's supposed to write at 48x, but it writes a 24x and dies every time
<darx> greetings
<vonHalenbach> lewix: what kind of connection do you use?
<lewix> vonHalenbach: wireless
<darx> how do i check wether the touchpad driver is synaptic?
<vonHalenbach> Do you have a wireless router with autoconnect?
<vonHalenbach> Or just a Modem?
<MidMark> I mean a canon pixma ip4200
<cius> under kde, should I use kdesu rather than sudo or are they the same thing?
<MidMark> someone that has a canon pixma ip4200 and it works?
<sean> cius: use kdesu for kde programs, gksudo for gnome programs and sudo for terminals
<lewix> vonHalenbach: I don't have a wireless router, I have the wireless card and it's suppose to detect some wireless connections available out there
<vonHalenbach> cius: if it is gafical use kdesu. it is the same.
<cius> sean, k, thanks
<cius> vonHalenbach, so kdesu is the same as gksudo?
<sean> cius: kdesu (sure) and gksudo (I think), set up several things for the program to run too -- in case they are not there for root
<sean> cius: not likely
<darx> how do i check wether the touchpad driver is synaptic?
<sean> cius: kdesu starts things like dcop -- which gksudo does not need, so it probably does not start it
<vonHalenbach> lewix: oh, i see. does the wirelesscard work alredy under linux?
<cius> sean, I take it that it would be best to run something like easyubuntu with gksudo as it was meant for ubuntu?
<sean> cius: yes
<cius> sean, that might be my problem then
<cius> thanks, I'll try that and let you know what happens :-)
<sean> cius: easyubuntu -> gksudo, k3b -> kdesu, apt-get -> sudo
<cius> cool, good to know
<lewix> vonHalenbach: I guess so
<EvilIdler> Adept has stopped working from the menu here, but running the same command from a term works. Any ideas why?
<sean> cius: I'm glad I;m of help -- hope it works!
<Big_T> can someone tell me, how to enable the direct rendering with the ati radeon fglrx driver?
<vonHalenbach> lewix: can you do a ping into the internet? like ping www.ibm.com
<vonHalenbach> ?
<cius> sean, okay, it told me gksudo was not found
<cius> gtksudo maybe?
<cius> nope
<lewix> vonHalenbach: i don't think so, I can't go on internet...I can't chat...etc...
<Davidosky> how can i play a 3gp file? VLC can open it but there is "no sound"
<sean> cius: you'll need to install it, ubuntu has it (because it needs it ) but kubuntu doe snot come with it by default
<darx> try mplayer
<vonHalenbach> lewix: do you make fun of me?
<dh> In Klipper what do the actions do ?//
<cius> sean, ah ok
<cius> thanks
<lewix> vonHalenbach: ?...not at all
<dh> ?
<dh> ?
<EvilIdler> Davidosky: 3GP is just the videoformat. Try 'file filename' and see if it tells you what sound format it is
<sean> dh: explain -- in dcop?
<vonHalenbach> good bye lewix
<sean> dh: hum --
<lewix> vonHalenbach: Im trying to connect on internet? why would you think I make fun of you ? my english is not that great...anyway bye
<sean> dh: I just found them
<sean> dh: I have no clue what they do
<ubuntu> coucou
<darx> could someone help me fiigure out how to configure my touchpad?????????
<darx> pleasee
<grothesk> Hello!
<grothesk> Is kubuntu on UTF8?
<grothesk> If not, how can I switch to UTF-8?
* MusicChump looks in
<EvilIdler> Davidosky: 3GP files would use AAC, AMR or QCELP sound. At least one of them could be DRM infested :/
<Davidosky> you mean that i need more codecs?
<EvilIdler> grothesk: I seem to get UTF8 text from the simple editors, at least
<MusicChump> can anyone point me to instructions to install Kubuntu with windows xp as dual boot?
<EvilIdler> Davidosky: AAC codec at least. Dunno what AMR is, and QCELP is a variation of a codec mostly used for speech (dunno if it's open or proprietary)
<cius> okay, this is ridiculous
<Davidosky> ok thx :D
<grothesk> EvilIdler: I do have some mp3 files and their filenames are in UTF-8. But in kubunut, they are corrupt.
<EvilIdler> MusicChump: Install XP first, then google for "grub chainloader" if it doesn't automagically setup XP as a boot option
<EvilIdler> grothesk: Ah, what player? I know XMMS is *terrible* at it, but would have expected Amarok to work
<kronoz> !aac
<grothesk> amarok...
<cius> I click Adept from the K menu and it takes five seconds for the root pass box to appear, and after I type in my pass, it takes a full 20 seconds to launch adept...
<ubotu> I heard aac is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about aac support
<kronoz> cius, yes it is slow :(
<kronoz> apt-get ftw
<grothesk> EvilIdler: But I mean the display in konqueror.
<cius> kronoz, yea, looks like command line for me from now on
<EvilIdler> cius: Lucky you - Adept doesn't start at all here :(
<MusicChump> ty
<MusicChump> :P
<EvilIdler> grothesk: Hmm..that's weird, then.
<dh> sean: No in Klipper the Clipboard program
<kronoz> adept-updater would never start for me
<ubuntu_> Hello everybody, I've just installed the last kubuntu release, and I want to set up my RAID device, I need some help
<Davidosky> Evil: i have used VLC from Konsole. I can see this error: main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `samr'
<CaBlGuY-Gone> bbl peeps.  o/
<EvilIdler> Davidosky: That's AMR sound, then
<EvilIdler> Davidosky: I have never heard of AMR sound format until today :/
<sean> dh: I already answered you--  read after when i mentioned dcop
<lewix> people here just suppose things thinking that everybody is like them, so when you know less some of them think you're making fun of them. for those people who believe me, can you please help me out ? I have a atheros AR5005G wireless, and I would like to be able to access internet (the wireless connection of the guy next door)
<cius> anyone know if the adept slowness is a kde thing in general or just a kubuntu thing?
<Davidosky> lol, this is a 3g file created by a Nokia 6630 :D
<EvilIdler> grothesk: What version of KDE is it?
<cius> sean, is gksudo its own package or is it part of another package?  maybe gksu?
<tyfon_> you need w32codecs to play 3gp files afaik
<EvilIdler> grothesk: Unicode support is in the core libs, so it's weird if Konq doesn't support it
<grothesk> KDE 3.5.3
<nemesis> I have a strange issue with dapper and hope someone can help
<nemesis> if I dual boot on rebooting from dapper I have reistall my tv card
<nemesis> in windows, is strange and I cant for the life of me figure out wyhy
<darx> how to check if the synaptics driver is loaded ???????
<EvilIdler> grothesk: Is your language set to de_DE.UTF-8? It seems KDE doesn't encode properly if using ISO-8859-variants
<grothesk> EvilIdler: How do I check that?
<EvilIdler> grothesk: In a konsole, type 'env | grep LANG'
<grothesk> EvilIdler: thx
<luh> i just have a black screen when the kubuntu-livecd has finished booting
<luh> what can i do against it?
<EvilIdler> I've got en_US.UTF-8 (the default)
<EvilIdler> If it was en_US, Konqueror would act pretty strange on some of my files :)
<grothesk> LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
<grothesk> LANGUAGE=de_DE:de:en_GB:en
<grothesk> Hm. Should be o.k....
<EvilIdler> grothesk: Yes, that looks good
<luh> anyone an idea?
<grothesk> But why are those mp3 files not displayed properly?
<EvilIdler> grothesk: Are they really UTF-8, or are they Asian names in some strange codepage?
<EvilIdler> I've got a few Japanese files that didn't display well
<adma> hey!
<adma> what is the best program for playing dvd's, music and movies and how do I install it? in basic steps...I'm a n00b :)
<EvilIdler> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<ubuntu_> Hello everybody, can somebody help me installing a RAID device under kubuntu system please
<adma> what about mplayer? is that any good?
<grothesk> EvilIdler: They should be UTF-8. I created them under Suse. And Suse used to support UTF-8 since the dawn of time... *g*
<EvilIdler> Once you have libdvdcss, Xine is a decent player, VLC would probably work, and MPlayer is a nice third..Kaffeine somewhere in there
<EvilIdler> grothesk: Damn, then I dunno why KDE is being such a poopyhead :(
<adma> what do I need to play mp3's and avi's ?
<EvilIdler> grothesk: Check launchpad.net and see if you can find any bugs like that
<EvilIdler> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a patented format; to enable mp3 capability see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<EvilIdler> More packages to install to get MP3, but just follow the instructions, and it's easy :)
<adma> still haven't figuered out how to install packages yet :P
<EvilIdler> adma: Look in the K menu, under System. There's a program called Adept.
<EvilIdler> adma: In that program, there is also a menu option to manage repositories, which is what you need to add a new one, like the Seveas one mentioned
<cius> wow, this is really bad
<cius> gam_server and whiptail eating up cpu time like a humvee guzzles gas
<keffo> "kdm stop" does not stop the x-server?
<EvilIdler> Wow, your desktop is eyeing Arabian oil by now :/
<darx> whats the shortcut to switch workspace?
<EvilIdler> darx: Ctrl and an F-key
<darx> EvilIdler: thanks
<darx> EvilIdler: doesn't work
<adma> ah good :)
<adma> thx!
<darx> EvilIdler: its find
<Riskbreaker> how do i restore my system tray?
<Riskbreaker> edit:nevermind
<cius> well, looks like Ubuntu, here I come again
<darx> whats the shortcut to switch workspace?
<EvilIdler> Ctrl-F1, ctrl-F2 etc. work fine here.
<EvilIdler> You of course need to have actual plural workspaces
<element4> Hello ppl, can a kubuntu newbie ask a simple question!?
<RadiantFire> does anyone know if xmodmap changes are permanent?
<darx> EvilIdler: alright the function keys.. thanks that works, i tried the f key. stupid me :)
<kronoz> !mov
<ubotu> kronoz: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<grothesk> RadiantFire: No, they are not.
<RadiantFire> how do I make them permanent?
<kronoz> no, i did not get hit by a bloody windmill -_-
<grothesk> RadiantFire: Running kde?
<RadiantFire> grothesk: yes
<RadiantFire> manually assigning my media keys
<RadiantFire> gnome detects them, but then again, I hate gnome...
<cius> is there an easy way to apt-get remove the entire kubuntu-desktop or do I have to go in and remove each individual package?
<grothesk> Put your changes into a file .xmodmaprc
<EvilIdler> Gnome detected all of grandpa's media keys but one..PLAY
<grothesk> Then create an executable skript in /.kde/Autostart
<RadiantFire> grothesk: is it the strings that I fed to xmodmap?
<grothesk> It schould contain: xmodmap ./modmaprc
<grothesk> No.
<grothesk> Just 'xmodmap ./filewithyourchangedstrings
<RadiantFire> so if I execute xmodmap -e "keycode 174 = XF86AudioMute"
<RadiantFire> do I put "keycode 174 = XF86AudioMute" in ./xmodmaprc
<RadiantFire> I'm sorry, but for some reason what you said just isn't clickin
<grothesk> No clicking... Command Line... *g*
<Ace2005> You could use this to make an autostart thing for KDE, it adds a new module to kcontrol: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=35038
<RadiantFire> Ace2005: no, I get that, but what do I put in .xmodmaprc
<RadiantFire> I understand autostart perfectly, but you said it should be xmodmap ./filewithstrings
<RadiantFire> what is the string format for that file
<abloylas> i just installed firestarter on kubuntu, where is the menu icon?
<grothesk> Just put your mappings into it.
<dmoyne> hello ! ; I have a pb to install properly mysql ; anybody to help ?
<lizardmane> Recommendations for program to find and delete duplicate files through several subdirectories ?
<defrysk> krusader and mc
<dergringo> lizardmane: Kleansweep
<conor> i need help with my internet speed
<Midspeed> hi everybody
<Midspeed> i got a question about my lovely kubuntu 6.06
<Fillado> ?
<Snake> !ask
<ubotu> For information on how to ask good questions please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html The more information you can give the better we can help you. If your going to give output of commands please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Midspeed> sorry
<Midspeed> ha ha ha
<Snake> :)
<Midspeed> ok heres my question
<Midspeed> i created a username on the shell
<Midspeed> and when i try to go into X WINDOWS
<Midspeed> and type STARTX on the shell
<Midspeed> it doesnt do nothing
<Midspeed> but if i do it with my root password it works
<Midspeed> whats going on?
* Snake blinks and wishes he knew
<Memorice> can anyone help me installing xgl on kubuntu?
<Snake> !xgl
<ubotu> well, xgl is "XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/"
<Memorice> ok thanks
<Midspeed> im waiting for help here :'(
<Fillado> Midspeed: (this is only me speculating) but would a normal user not have permisson to start X11?
<Midspeed> oh
<Midspeed> ok, Fillado, that makes some sense
<Midspeed> i will look into that
<Midspeed> thanks
<slow-motion> re
<conor> i need help my internt connections lag is a 157ms
<grothesk> EvilIdler: Did manage it witht UTF-8
<grothesk> It works now.
<EvilIdler> grothesk: What fixed it?
<grothesk> I really don't know...
<tomasz> hi guys and gals :) kudos to developers, i'm sitting in front of my kubuntu since friday
<grothesk> I remounted the partition...
<RadiantFire> yes, they did do a good job
<tomasz> i've got one question - i don't know how to setup system-wide fonts settings in kde
<tomasz> i mean - defaults font settings for system
<tomasz> i could do it for my kubuntu user but how to manage it system-wide
<EvilIdler> grothesk: First time you mounted it since the upgrade, or something?
<tomasz> i mean about something like "settings -> appearance -> font settings" but for all users
<grothesk> EvilIdler: No. The partition ist automounted by fstab.
<MidMark> why draw and calc icons are missing?
<Midspeed> im back again, one more question!
<Midspeed> how do you set permissions for a user on the shell?
<grothesk> The only thing I did with that partition was 'chown'ing all the files on it, EvilIdler
<grothesk> Midspeed: For a file?
<m5m> I just upgraded last night to Dapper, and bash is complaining it can't find /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db when I try and use the 'locate' utility.  Any thoughts?
<EvilIdler> grothesk: Weird. THat shouldn't really be related :P
<Midspeed> for a user
<grothesk> EvilIdler: No. It should not. But anyhow... It works now for me.
<Midspeed> i wanna give permission for a user, more power??
<Midspeed> :P
<EvilIdler> grothesk: I'll note that as a possible fix if I see the problem :)
<grothesk> Remounting?
<grothesk> At least not 'rebooting' like in windows... ;-)
<grothesk> Midspeed: Use 'chmod'
<Midspeed> ok
<Midspeed> thanks
<grothesk> But which file do you want to change?
<grothesk> You can 'sudo' everything in ubuntu.
<Midspeed> my problem here is that i want a user to be able to log into X windows
<gurumeditationer> adept crashed on me and I can't find the lock file I'm supposed to delete
<MidMark> why draw and calc icons are missing?
<gurumeditationer> I've deleted the locks in /var/lib/dpkg & /var/lib/apt
<grothesk> Midspeed: That should be possible with out changing a file.
<Midspeed> ok
<Midspeed> so i sudo ???
<gurumeditationer> I couldn't find anything in /var/lock
<RadiantFire> gurumeditationer: run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<gurumeditationer> Thanks, RadiantFire
<gurumeditationer> One more question, on every boot a dosfsck is being done on my fat32 partition
<gurumeditationer> it didn't do this everyboot on 5.10, how do I stop it? (I'm on a laptop, can't afford to wait ages on each boot)
<EvilIdler> gurumeditationer: I've seen that when the partition is created in Linux. It somehow disappeared when recreated with Windows :/
<gurumeditationer> Windows is on that partition and it was there when I got the laptop
<EvilIdler> Then I dunno. Do a full surface scan, maybe?
<MidMark> why draw and calc icons are missing?
<lizardmane> Recommendations for program to find and delete duplicate files through several subdirectories ?
<gurumeditationer> I'm trying to install sun-java5-jre and it's got one of those blue config screens
<gurumeditationer> it won't let me "click" ok by pressing return though
<jme__> lizardmane: duplicate as of 'ahving the same name' or 'having the same content' ?
<lizardmane> jme__: same exact file ...
<luh> hi
<jme__> maouaoua
<luh> i get a black screen when i boot from the kubuntu live cd - how can i get a working x?
<jme__> lizardmane: man i took time to ask a clear question :) with simple options and stuff :)
<lizardmane> jme__: huh?
<lizardmane> jme__: duplicate files across several subdirectories
<bobbyd> how do I get the cups admin password?
<jme__> yep :)
<bobbyd> (or set it?)
<jme__> lizardmane: your question is too vague for me to understand it
<lizardmane> jme__: do you know what a duplicate file is?
<darx> what is the command to restart gdm?
<lizardmane> jme__: to create one, as an example, use the cp command.
<bobbyd> lizardmane, what's the question?
<lizardmane> Recommendations for program to find and delete duplicate files through several subdirectories ?
<lizardmane> bobbyd: Recommendations for program to find and delete duplicate files through several subdirectories ?
<luh> has anyone an idea how to fix that?
<darx> what is the command to restart gdm?
<bobbyd> lizardmane, would you start with one directory and then delete all the other duplicates?
<bobbyd> lizardmane, otherwise which one would you delete?
<lizardmane> bobbyd: yes; the ultimate goal is to delete the duplicates; picking the "original" that is not deleted is arbitrary.
<luh> nobody?
<gurumeditationer> Is it just me or is the Azureus package broken?
<lizardmane> bobbyd: I think this forum must not have any bash heads in it.  It must be for neophytes.
<bobbyd> lizardmane, well, that would be pretty easy to write in python or another script language, but I don't know of an app to do it
<bobbyd> lizardmane, the simplest way to do it would be to generate a list of all the files on the system, then just iterate through it making a new entry in an associative array for each item, when you get a duplicate, delete the file
<bobbyd> luh, that's a tough one, do other live CDs work? what's your graphics card?
<lizardmane> bobbyd: I just found a tool called 'fdupes' -- investigating ...
<defrysk> sudo gdm restart
<mark---> i want to check MB temperature; is there a command like 'cat /proc/cpuinf' for that?
<Riskbreaker> is amarok supposed to use a buttload of ram? it's currently pushing 250,000k or so... and it's minimized in my system tray. is that normal?
<bobbyd> lizardmane, someone must have done it before :)
<luh> bobbyd, a sis - and yes - knopix 3.4 works fine
<luh> but i wanted to check out the xorg.conf file
<luh> and knoppix won't give me a xorg.conf file
<bobbyd> hmm
<bhna> mark---: look at sensors
<lizardmane> when I access a removable drive plugged into the USB, the kde cd player stops playing the cd.  I can hit the play button again, but it will repeat this error.
<mark---> bhna: thanksl.
<luh> bobbyd, so you - or anyone else an idea?
<Riskbreaker> i closed amarok and restarted it, and ram use is down to about 150,000k now, but that's still a lot... is something wrong?
<bobbyd> luh, well, not really, try booting into text mode and then run x from the command line and check the Xlog errors
<bobbyd> luh, you could just try ctrl-alt f1-2 to see the console when the live cd boots
<wincide> hi, i'm with an ATI radeon 9700 , kde 3.5.3 and xgl , but i don't know how to configure compiz-KDE 'cause i don't find any manual for kde users, all are for gnome
<luh> well - i was trying to have a good xorg.conf - and actually not having to mess around with the live cd (use kubuntu on the other machine already)
<luh> maybe i should just install kubuntu on the other machine
<wincide> do someone knows hot to configure (and use) that
<wincide> *how
<dergringo> An Application displays an error: "Can not get exclusive Access" how can I solve that?
<Riskbreaker> wincide, give me a second, i'll show you what i did
<bobbyd> dergringo, which app?
<dergringo> bobbyd: Picard from www.musicbrainz.org
<Riskbreaker> i'm not too much of an expert about Xgl but i did get working on kubuntu, so here's what i did
<wincide> Riskbreaker:  problem is that i have transparency now, but don 't know if its composite (i didnt work few time ago) or compiz
<Riskbreaker> is compiz showing up in ksysguard?
<wincide> an how to configure package compiz-kde :)
<bobbyd> dergringo, try running it from a console with sudo, like "sudo appname"
<Riskbreaker> i'm pretty sure you're not supposed to use compiz-kde
<Riskbreaker> compiz-kde is broken last i heard, you're supposed to use compiz-gnome, and gnome-window-decorator with it
<wincide> Riskbreaker:  ok
<pussfeller> now i have no sound
<Riskbreaker> so anyway here's what i did, sudo nano /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<wincide> but i'll not install gnome packages .. thx a lot Riskbreaker
<Riskbreaker> you won't need gnome... just install compiz-gnome, that'll get you just the dependencies
<max_> can anyone help me installing Nvidia drivers?
<Jyzky> anyone?
<Riskbreaker> it's up to you, if you're really that opposed to having title bars that look like gnome, then i can't really help you
<Riskbreaker> you might try #xgl, but i'm not sure if anyone in that channel can help you either, wincide
<wincide> Riskbreaker:  i don't like gnome packages 'cause i'm with baghira, and doesn't work apps with baghira "os-alike" bar
<wincide> gnome apps i mean
<SkrotFFS> !nvidia
<ubotu> Help about installing the nVidia drivers on Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Riskbreaker> ah, i see
<paulvolk> Hello
<pussfeller> does dapper do away the need for a custom .asoundrc
<pussfeller> casue now my sound isnt working
<paulvolk> How would I udate breezy to drapper in Kubuntu?
<tristanmike> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<Riskbreaker> actually no, that doesn't change anything, you'd be running KDE apps
<pussfeller> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<wincide> Riskbreaker:  thx a lot
<wincide> :)
<paulvolk> Ya I am running KDE how would I upgade then?
<wincide> i dont know if ill try that
<Jyzky> anyone help me with installing nvidia drivers?
<wincide> i think ill wait
<pussfeller> ah my master was muted
<Riskbreaker> the only aspect of gnome you'd be using is gnome-window-decorator, which just handles the title bar and window borders. although that will pretty much kill your Mac OS X look
<paulvolk> Can anyone help me upgrade to Drapper?
<wincide> yes, and bahira is part of kwin-decorator styles
<wincide> *baghira
<Riskbreaker> ah then you definitely won't be able to use Xgl
<Riskbreaker> compiz, which is what does all the specifal effects you want Xgl for,
<Riskbreaker> replaces kwin
<wincide> im using xgl
<wincide> not compiz
<buz> xgl is kinda useless without compiz
<wincide> i prefer to wait than to loose my baghira style
<wincide> :P
<Riskbreaker> understandable
<wincide> why?
<Riskbreaker> why is it understandable?
<Riskbreaker> or why xgl useless without compiz
<tinin> wincide: prueba esto http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=689&p=1
<homer77> paulvolk: How can i help u?
<wincide> i prefer working comfortable better than working with the latest graphic styles... but with more system use
<Riskbreaker> no i understand
<paulvolk> Well I would like to know how to upgrade, homer77.
<Riskbreaker> i just didn't know what you were asking =)
<paulvolk> to drapper
<Riskbreaker> paulvolk: dapper
<paulvolk> sorry that is what I meant
<Riskbreaker> =)
<paulvolk> :)
<paulvolk> homer you think you can help me?
<homer77> paulvolk: maybe ...
<paulvolk> ok...
<paulvolk> so homer77 how would I go about doing it?
<wincide> tinin:  eso funciona en ati ?
<wincide> tinin:  lo probaste?
<tinin> siiiiii
<tinin> si
<homer77> paulvolk: so actually u use Breezy?
<paulvolk> on this machine yes
<tinin> y si no funciona, simplemente lo desinstalas
<Riskbreaker> so does anyone know why amarok's ram usage is so astronomical
<paulvolk> I would like to upgrade it though
<wincide> tinin:  y como hace? te aade en kdm una entrada mas para xgl ? o sustituye directamente todo y arranca con xgl directamente ? es por si no me funciona poder volver atras ...
<buz> Riskbreaker: because your library is so huge?
<tinin> sustituye directamente todo y arranca con xgl directamente
<tinin> si no funciona, simplemente lo desinstalas
<homer77> paulvolk: yes, yes ... but can't u use simply adept to upgrade?
<paulvolk> How would I do that?
<Riskbreaker> heh... yeah i guess my library is pretty huge
<nrg88> hi, i have downloaded the kubuntu dvd, how can i add it as a repository?
<Riskbreaker> all joking aside though, it's only about 3000 songs
<buz> well amarok is huge
<buz> it does tons of stuff
<homer77> To be fair, i've to admit, that I didn't upgrade but installed dapper completely new ... Did you read the tutorials at wiki.ubuntu.com?
<wincide> Riskbreaker:  thx
<wincide> bye
<buz> i dont think it really uses much more ram than itunes ;)
<Riskbreaker> itunes is awful
<Riskbreaker> i've never used it
<buz> yeah i cant stand it either
<Riskbreaker> amarok sure does use a lot more ram than foobar, though
<nrg88> anyone? how can i add my kubuntu dvd to the repository list?
<Jyzky> where can i get bintools
<homer77> paulvolk: Have I been too rude ??? Bye paulvolk ....
<homer77> paulvolk: Since you read this: Look for kubuntu-Upgrade at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DapperUpgrades?highlight=%28Upgrade%29 - but it's nearly the same ...
<nrg88> anyone?
<dergringo> nrg88: What do you want to do?
<nrg88> <nrg88> anyone? how can i add my kubuntu dvd to the repository list?
<nrg88> dergringo: ?
<dergringo> nrg88: I ask you to describe your question because I don't understand this one
<EvilIdler> nrg88: 'apt-cdrom add'
<pm> who wants a package with shared-qt opera 8.54 for dapper?
<h3sp4wn> then you need to install breezy's xlibs do you not ?
<EvilIdler> I use the betas of Opera - launchpad-net doesn't work properly in 8.54
<pm> you don't have to install breezy's xlibs
<h3sp4wn> The latest weekly doesn't have a static version for dapper (300 does but 315 doesn't)
<EvilIdler> I just use the etch builds
<h3sp4wn> I don't even use it much
<nrg88> thanks EvilIdler
<pm> i rebuilt it and threw away xlibs as a dependency
<EvilIdler> I use it much, so I get to know the different versions and their problems
<pm> what are xlibs needed in opera for?
<EvilIdler> pm: Most X programs use the libs on way or another
<pm> EvilIdler, tar.gz doesn't require any dependencies (obvious) but it works anyway
<pm> tar.gz = tar.gz version of opera :)
<EvilIdler> pm: The etch deb is likewise :)
<pm> anyway here's the link http://rapidshare.de/files/22196871/opera_8.54-20060330.6-shared-qt_en_etch_i386.deb.html
<EvilIdler> For 9, that is
<Otvald> Hey.... anyone using KDevelop? I seem to be missing a lot of the documentation (in KDevassistant)
<simp> what is the name of KDE default browser?
<pm> konqueror
<Memorice> simp: Konqueror
<simp> ok thank you Memorice
<simp> i acidentaly deleted it
<simp> is there a way to reinstall konqueror ? sudo apt-get install Konkueror doesn't work
<iNiku> sudo apt-get install konqueror should work.
<TehUni> i just installed ubuntu and the nvidia drivers and it feels sluggish. i'm on an xp64 3500+ w/ 2.5 gigs of ram and a 6600gt. what should i check?
<iNiku> Konkueror definitely will not..
<bobbyd> Otvald, I think you have to install it seperately
<Memorice> simp: in stead of reinstall you should use install
<Memorice> simp: sudo apt-get install konqueror
<simp> tryied that allready
<simp> didn't work
<iNiku> simp: didn't work how?
<Otvald> TehUni: Are you using the nvidia drivers?
<Memorice> simp: maybe go to Add/Remove Programs
<TehUni> Otvald: yea. instead of nv.
<Memorice> simp: maybe that way will work
<simp> it didn't iNiku E: Couldn't find package Konqueror
<simp> ok Memorice i'l see if it's there
<bobbyd> TehUni, what's sluggish about it?
<iNiku> simp: it's konqueror, not Konqueror
<tyfon_> its w/o capitalization yes
<iNiku> simp: file names in unix are case sensitive
<bobbyd> TehUni, do gxlinfo and check it's ok, then xvinfo
<Otvald> bobbyd, What did you install besides kdevelop?
<simp> oh
<TehUni> bobbyd: just feels a little unresponsive. was quicker on my last install
<bobbyd> Otvald, I don't remember :)
<simp> now iNiku i get this:
<bobbyd> TehUni, maybe you had kopnqueror preloaded?
<simp> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Otvald> bobbyd, ok.... Just have to do it the hard way then....
<iNiku> simp: you have some other package manager running
<TehUni> bobbyd: what you mean?
<simp> ok
<iNiku> simp: synaptic or adept or something
<iNiku> simp: you can only run one at a time
<TehUni> bobbyd: well, i'm still running the 366 kernel. would switching to a k7 help?
<simp> ok i'm installing konqueror right now
<TehUni> *386
<bobbyd> Otvald, just ask in TehUni try it :) it'll keep yor old kernel
<TehUni> ok
<TehUni> how do i do that?
<simp> iNiku: how can i use wpa?
<simp> why does nothing show up on my desktop?
<TehUni> what modules should be loaded in my xorg.conf? i have 8 in there now. are they all necessary?
<brandon_> i'm having some difficulty downloading the index file for the kubuntu kde-latest repo
<Blissex> TehUni: not all necessary probably, but usually they don't hurt.
<TehUni> ok
<james_xxx> kde-latest?? i am still looking for a way to fix my screen sabers. some people (maybe everyone) running kubuntu dapper lost their screen savers after upgrading to KDE3.5.3...
<TehUni> just trying to figure out why it feels sluggish
<TehUni> Blissex: also, i had "RenderAccell" "0" in my screen section
<TehUni> does that disable hardware accelleration?
<Blissex> TehUni: yes, for the RENDER extension, which is used for antialiasing and special effects.
<TehUni> ok
<TehUni> so should i turn that back on?
<Blissex> TehUni: but note that RENDER accel is buggy in many drivers.
<TehUni> ok
<TehUni> Blissex: i'm using the nvidia driver for my 6600gt
<TehUni> just feels sluggish.
<Blissex> TehUni: I imagined it was NVIDIA... Because thats one of the drivers where most releases do have RENDER accel problems.
<TehUni> oh really
<TehUni> should i leave it off, then?
<Blissex> TehUni: However recent releases are more or less OK I think. Seems to mostly work here.
<TehUni> k
<TehUni> i'll give it a shot
<Blissex> TehUni: however font antialiasing is still slow with the NVIDIA driver even if RENDER accel is on.
<brandon_> james_xxx can you activate it in your system settings to tet it?
<TehUni> Blissex: and coolbits?
<james_xxx> brandon_: yeah, it tests fine
<Blissex> TehUni: CoolBits is good, it enabled overclocking etc.
<simp> how to use WPA with wireless assistant 0.5.5
<simp> ?
<TehUni> ok
<TehUni> will turn that on too, then
<TehUni> thanks
<brandon_> james_xxx are you using kdm or gdm?
<james_xxx> brandon_: hmmm, i am not sure lol
<BlueLagun1> hello, I've installed XGL, but my window decorations have disappeared.  Most of what i've found on google relates to gnome tho, so does anyone have any idea to fix this?
<brandon_> well, i'm using gdm and i'm prettys ure the screensaver works, although i'm much mroe concerned with shutting the monitor off after a certain period of time. that's where the real screensaving and power saving is, not making neat garbage happen onscreen
<tyfon_> gnome-window-decorator should paint decorations in kde too
<james_xxx> brandon_: right, but it bugs me tha the screen savers won't work
<brandon_> it BUGS you
<brandon_> email riddell a death threat or soemthing
<james_xxx> brandon_: well i am not up to threatening anyone yet, but i did tell riddell about it
<BlueLagun1> tyfon_: according to ps aux it's running
<brandon_> the president of these united states has taught me that threats of violence are the way to get things done
<boarf> bonsoir
<tyfon_> BlueLagun1: might be a bug, its alpha software.. it works with one i compiled from source, not the one i got via apt-get
<dmoyne> Hello ! ; I experience a pb in installing mySQL ; anybody to help
<BlueLagun1> ah
<brandon_> BlueLagun1: i got aiglx working yesterday, and it worked better for me than xgl did, although it was still too slow to be practical, and my avview tv app didn't work properly
<BlueLagun1> mine is apt-get
<james_xxx> brandon_: yeah bush is teaching that continuously acting like an a-hole and threatening everyone all the time has its consequences too:-P
<BlueLagun1> I use nvidia, what're you guys using?
<kronoz> BlueLagun1: nvidia geforce 6200
<brandon_> i use a seasoned ati card, minus that fglrx or whatever the crap its called
<GameOver69> can someone help me..... ever since i upgraded to the new kubuntu... my network card names are screwed up and dont seem to work properly
<GameOver69> my wirelss card used to be wlan0, now its eth1
<BlueLagun1> brandon_: that's prolly your problem
<GameOver69> and doesnt work
<BlueLagun1> brandon_: from what I know, gflrx is the 3d acceleration driver
<BlueLagun1> be right back
<GameOver69> and when i dhclient the card, it always says network is down
<brandon_> BlueLagun1: the ati "drivers" aren't designed for my card, but i still have better 3d accel with a standard ati kernel driver than someone running on a laptop
<brandon_> i get about 1100 fps out of glxgears
<james_xxx> now i am scared i will have the NSS at my door for talking about bush like that....    :o|
<james_xxx> i am convinced they watch this chat room
<brandon_> james_xxx don't you trust the government?
<brandon_> they care about the workers
<simp> no james_xxx uncle bill waches this channel ;)
<james_xxx> brandon_: why of course....
<brandon_> won't somebody please think of the children?
<RadiantFire> lol
<RadiantFire> thats entertaining
<james_xxx> children shmildren....
<RadiantFire> meanie!
<RadiantFire> children are the future
<GameOver69> anyone?
<simp> how to use WPA with wireless assistant 0.5.5?
<dergringo> simp: use it with knetworkmanager
<simp> ok
<simp> i'l give it a try
<ubuntu> is there any way in the kubuntu installer to select "/" as reiser fs instead of ext3?
<GameOver69> dergringo, you any good with knetwork manager?
<james_xxx> i plugged in an ancient scanner to this computer with an old scsi cable, and it would not turn on... would anyone know why? when i plug it into an old, old computer (as old as the comp :-P) it turns on...
<james_xxx> as old as the scanner*
<dergringo> GameOver69: I don't understand your Question.
<GameOver69> dergringo, well basically im having a problem with knetworkmanager
<GameOver69> i was wondering if you were experiecned enough to help
<dergringo> GameOver69: So what is your problem?
<GameOver69> dergringo, well basically it stopped working
<GameOver69> in the sense that it doesnt find either one of my wirelss cards
<starkej> Does any one know if it is possible in the Kubuntu Installer to set up /, /home as reiser fs instead of ext3?
<GameOver69> so i have to resort to using iwconfig, and dhclient to get it running again
<dergringo> GameOver69: Do you use dapper or breezy?
<starkej> of Dapper
<GameOver69> dapper
<GameOver69> dergringo, it was working fine for months.... and now it just stopped working
<dergringo> GameOver69: pastebin the following things: iwconfig, /etc/network/interfaces, wpa_supplicant.conf (I you have any)
<nocloud> does anybody know how i can install dekorator?
<GameOver69> ok one sec
<DarkSpirit> Hello
<dergringo> hi
<starkej> is it normally this hard to get a question answered?
<GameOver69> dergringo, where do i find wpa_supplicant.conf
<DarkSpirit> I was wondering on what Torrent Clients Kubuntu has.
<Jack_Sparrow> My laserjet 1100 does not seem to print. Anyone care to help me with the settings
<dergringo> GameOver69: Where ever you touched it. May you don't have one
<starkej> by default, it has KTorrent
<GameOver69> ill do a search
<dergringo> starkej: In partitio manager you can choose the fs
<dergringo> +n
<Virtus92> someone DUTCH?!
<DarkSpirit> g
<Kmirno> Virtus92: maybe #ubuntu-de ?
<Virtus92> Zijn hier nog nederlanders?
<DarkSpirit> ?
<nocloud> does anybody know how i can install dekorator?
<dergringo> !den
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, dergringo
<Virtus92> adept
<GameOver69> dergringo, http://pastebin.com/758215
<starkej> dergringo, the options are ext3, ext2, jfs, xfs, fat16, linux swap, not reiser
<kronoz> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<starkej> so does that mean no?
<nocloud> does anybody know how i can install dekorator?
<dergringo> GameOver69: uncomment the following line: # auto eth1
<GameOver69> dergringo, ok and what effect will this have?
<GameOver69> and uncomment means take out the # symbol?
<TehUni> will xgl work with 2 monitors setup in twinview?
<dergringo> GameOver69: have a look at the lines above that one you uncommented
<TehUni> coz i keep getting compiz errors saying "no managable screens"
<dergringo> GameOver69: yes, just remove the #
<GameOver69> dergringo, ok now eth1 is my wired port/card
<GameOver69> eth0 and wlan0 are my wireless
<DarkSpirit> What Torrent clients are their for Kubuntu ?
<dergringo> GameOver69: just make sure that you have: auto <iface name> for each wlan interface
<DarkSpirit> I was thinking of using uTorrent with WINE but it does work but the speed is not good
<dergringo> DarkSpirit: KTorrent
<DarkSpirit> Its too basic
<dergringo> DarkSpirit: Azureus
<DarkSpirit> Too much of a hog
<GameOver69> ok i will try it out
<GameOver69> brb
<jeekl> Hi, I tried to plug in an external monitor to my lappie. The external monitor was listed among the ones in guidance but the screen is all wrong. IU getto scroll on the screen to see it all. Any clues howto fix it?
<nocloud> does anybody know how i can install dekorator?
<simp> nocloud: does sudo apt-get install dekorator work?
<jeekl> nocloud: get it from KubuntuDEs repository
<dergringo> nocloud: sudo apt-get install dekorator
<nocloud> sudo apt-get install dekorator does not work
<simp> do you have repositives installed?
<simp> !msg ubotu repositives
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, simp
<nocloud> i get this message: Couldn't find package dekorator
<simp> !msg ubotu mp3
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, simp
<simp> !msg ubotu mp3
<dergringo> nocloud, nocloud, simp: add this repo: deb http://archive.kubuntu.de/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<nocloud> addthat to sources.list?
<dergringo> nocloud: yes
<simp> this might help as well nocloud: https://wiki.kubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<jeekl> No one knows anythig about extra monitors?
<DarkSpirit> Anyone know the name of the Linux GUI Firewall ?
<HymnToLife> there are several
<jeekl> DarkSpirit: Kmyfirewall, Guarddog, Firestarter
<HymnToLife> the best known is firestarter
<HymnToLife> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<RogueJediX> Hey, what's this Skim thing?
<imbrandon> a frontend to scim ;)
<DarkSpirit> Thanks HymnToLife :D I am installing it now
<RogueJediX> So, I guess the question should've been what's scim
<linuxmonkey> wassup
<imbrandon> Smart Common Input Method
<pekay> !dsp
<ubotu> pekay: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<RogueJediX> Ach so. Thanks
<Skaman> hey guys having some problem updating to dapper could anyone hel me?
<imbrandon> RogueJediX: http://www.scim-im.org/
<pekay> aff, anyone had a problem with Skype saying "Problem with sound device" ? :p
<pekay> i have no /dev/dsp
<HymnToLife> !tell Skaman about justask
<Skaman> i got this error:" no /home/skaman/.xsession"
<andrisp> hi all.. what does io-slave mean ?
<ctothej> I need some help with c++ in kdevelop. Anyone here use kdevelop to compile simple apps before?
<Skaman> "no session managers, no window managers and no terminal emulators found, aborting"
<imbrandon> ctothej: try #kubuntu-devel
<DarkSpirit> For some reason whenever i install somethign it does not make a shortcut of it
<ctothej> imbrandon: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> imbrandon got a sec to help be change the icon for my start menu
<RogueJediX> Erm, could anyone tell me which package contains alsaconf?
<Skaman> HymnToLife i thing something got wrong updating...kdm is not installeed :S
<nocloud> i added the line to sources.list....still cant install dekorator....
<nocloud> i get this message: Couldn't find package dekorator
<nocloud> does anybody know how i can install dekorator?
<buz> its in the rep for me
<buz> did you run apt-get update?
<james_xxx> i plugged in an ancient scanner to this computer with an old scsi cable, and it would not turn on... would anyone know why? when i plug it into an old, old computer (as old as the scanner :-P) it turns on...
<Jack_Sparrow> Are you plugging it into a scsi port or into a partallel port
<Jack_Sparrow> on the pc
<nocloud> does anybody know how i can install dekorator?
<james_xxx> Jack_Sparrow: to be honest, i am not sure
<Skaman> how can i make the update Breezy to dapper from the beginning?
<Jack_Sparrow> Are you sure the computer you are trying to plug into has a scsi card
<imbrandon> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades . Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development verison: (eft when its open)
<james_xxx> Jack_Sparrow: do most computers not have scsi card?
<james_xxx> cards*
<slow-motion> bbl maybe
<Jack_Sparrow> Correct most do NOT
<John-Z> Can anyone recommend a set of packages for sound support, like sound for streaming audio and video?
<Jack_Sparrow> Most do have parallel port LPT1
<nocloud> does anybody know how i can install dekorator?
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry nocloud
<John-Z> apt-get install
<BanskuZ> There's deb somewhere
<imbrandon> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you.  You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Please give it 10 to 15 minutes before asking a second time, thanks.
<nocloud> i was able to find the dekorator source....
<nocloud> is there a way to install from that?
<james_xxx> Jack_Sparrow: ok i am learning something new... i am able to plug this scanner into my new computer, but when i do this the scanner does not power on. when i plug it into this old computer, it does power on... i suppose this means that the old computer has a scsi card and the new one does not. i used to use this scanner on the old computer years ago. i recently got it back out... i have xubuntu on that computer now, and am trying to ge
<james_xxx>  success yet.
<Jack_Sparrow> James, you can go into CMOS setup when first powering up and verify it has a printer port
<james_xxx> Jack_Sparrow: is the plug for the LPT1 and for some scsi the same?
<andrisp> maybe somebody can help me and look here - http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=5643.0 ..
<Jack_Sparrow> I want to say yes on the old scsi
<simp> where is konqueror installed by default?
<iNiku> Jack_Sparrow, james_xxx, yes, some old scsi connectors were like printer connectors
<james_xxx> iNiku: ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> I would think if your  old pc had a scsi it would have been a plug in card and not directly off the motherboard
<nixternal> iNiku: you are going way back to parallel scsi days there
<Skaman> ubotu : i follwed the wiki but porobably something went wrong
<ubotu> Skaman: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nixternal> talk about old school...you just did ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Ouch, that hurts
<iNiku> nixternal: yes, but that was used on scanners
<iNiku> nixternal: at least I seem to remember seeing that years ago
<John-Z> Can anyone recommend a set of packages for sound support, like sound for streaming audio and video?
<Jack_Sparrow> Again with the AAGE..
<james_xxx> like i said , this scanner is at least 10 years old
<nixternal> used on hard drives, cd-roms, scanners.....everythign scsi at one point used to be parallel scsi
<GameOver69> dergringo, i got it working man.... this is what my interface looks like now... tell me if i should leave it this way http://pastebin.com/758267
<simp> where is konqueror installed by default?
<nixternal> i have some old 50mb parallel scsi drives at thte office for good times
<nocloud> does anybody know of a good temperature monitoring, fan control program for kubuntu that i can use on my laptop?
<james_xxx> it is a canosan 600. i would LOVE to get it to work with x/ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> I would try ksensors
<Jack_Sparrow> Look at your old pc
<dergringo> GameOver69: why did you uncomment this lines: # iface eth1 inet dhcp ?
<DarkSpirit> Can someone give me that list of WINDOWS to Linux Programs?
<Jack_Sparrow> IS where you plugged in the scanner a card slot?
<kronoz> DarkSpirit: what do you mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> If it is do you have a free card slot of the same type in your new box
<GameOver69> because i thought it had something to dow ith my problem
<kronoz> DarkSpirit: like alternative programs?
<GameOver69> network manager configures all thath stuff so i figure i should uncomment it
<DarkSpirit> kronoz: Well someone posted it before, it shows Windows Programs and their Linux Counterpart
<dergringo> GameOver69: nono you could leave them the essential one ist the "auto wlan0", etc.
<james_xxx> Jack_Sparrow: i do have a few free dard slots... i may move that card from my old computer to my new one
<james_xxx> card*
<kronoz> DarkSpirit: ah, i see
<iNiku> nixternal: actually, aren't all SCSI connections parallel?
<Jack_Sparrow> Just pay close attention to the edge connector
<GameOver69> so can u show me what it should look like, and i will replace it
<iNiku> nixternal: apart from serial SCSI which is pretty new
<kronoz> DarkSpirit:  http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/feature/11684.html
<iNiku> nixternal: or not that new, but kinda specialized... such as FC-AL
<dergringo> GameOver69: this one is mine: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/758278
<GameOver69> dergringo, well i have a question sinc ei uncommented it... how come it works now? i dont get this stuff :(
<John-Z> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<dergringo> GameOver69: isn't it working?
<gil_> ok chicos i need some help with my suspend-to-ram
<GameOver69> dergringo, now it is
<simp> where is konqueror installed by default?
<gil_> i have tried everything and it does not work....
<GameOver69> but im afraid if i change it back it wont
<dergringo> GameOver69: so make a backup first of all
<GameOver69> i already did
<kronoz> simp: konsole > whereis konqueror
<simp> ok kronzo
<GameOver69> see the wierd thing is the network manager wiki, says to take all that stuff out
<simp> kronoz *
<james_xxx> ok question... how do i install a 'kernel scsi driver' for my scsi adapter?? would that not just come with k/x/ubuntu?
<GameOver69> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager?action=show&redirect=NetworkmanagerHowto
<GameOver69> if you go to the bottom u will see
<nixternal> iNiku: sorry...yes you are correct..but im talking pin-out familiarity...not pin-out is way different...im talking pre rs232 pinout
<dergringo> GameOver69: hm I don't know why they are writing this. It works fine for me like this
<DarkSpirit> What BitTorrent Clients are there for Linux ?
<james_xxx> somehow i am thinking that my xubuntu machine has no support for my scsi card
<gil_> iNiku: you tried helping me yesterday....still not smoke
<GameOver69> oh well i will do as you say and hope it still works
<GameOver69> dergringo, i have another question for you if u dont mind
<gil_> any other suggestions?
<dergringo> GameOver69: hurry up my party is waiting ;)
<iNiku> nixternal: actually, rs232 is not a pinout specification and the pinout that is typically used for rs232 was never used for scsi as far as I know, but I know what you mean :)
<nixternal> ya..you know where i was going
<GameOver69> ok on my other computer
<iNiku> nixternal: the centronics connector was used for some SCSI-1 devices
<nixternal> before rs232 was on the back of a system ;)
<GameOver69> i upgraded to dapper, and all the network settings changed
<GameOver69> for example
<GameOver69> wireless card was wlan0
<GameOver69> now its eth0
<iNiku> gil_: I did? what was/is your problem?
<GameOver69> and i wouldnt care.... but when i iwconfig and dhclient.... it never works
<GameOver69> keeps saying network is down
<gil_> i have a toshiba m40 with problems  for suspend-to-ram
<gil_> cant get it to resume
<iNiku> gil_: oh yeah... a few days ago, I think?
<dergringo> GameOver69: sudo ifup <interface name>
<gil_> i have looked into the settings in etc/default/acpi-default
<ShastaMaroon> I'm having some samba write issues...  under [homes]  I have writeable = yes, but I still can't create files, windows claims access denied.  I have another share, also writeable = yes, and it gives me the same problem.  Under webmin, both shares say "read/write to all known users" - any idea what settings I should look at?
<gil_> it all looks good
<GameOver69> well i had this problem on my laptop to, and there was a way to changea ll that back... i just dont remember, do you have any clue
<GameOver69> i think i tried the if up, and says something like unknown interface or something
<joch> ShastaMaroon: does the user you use to log on to the share have write access to the files and directories?
<iNiku> GameOver69: what does iwconfig show as your wireless interface?
<dergringo> GameOver69: the interface names are just aliases but I dont know where to change this. Have a look at google or ask inhere
<ShastaMaroon> joch on the unix system?  yes.
<iNiku> gil_: your problem was that it hangs on resume, right?
<GameOver69> i ask and no one answered before :(
<iNiku> GameOver69: the interfaces are mapped in /etc/iftabs
<gil_> iNiku: yes
<ShastaMaroon> joch also my logins and passwords on both machines are identical.
<iNiku> GameOver69: er, /etc/iftab
<dergringo> Hey Guys! How to change the network interface alias? Common!
<joch> ShastaMaroon: okay, then it's strange
<ShastaMaroon> joch I've had samba working in the past under fedora core...I'm just really out of ideas on this one
<iNiku> dergringo: I just said how
<joch> ShastaMaroon: have you checked the samba logs?
<GameOver69> iNiku, any reason why it would have changed
<dergringo> iNiku: I am sorry and thank you
<ShastaMaroon> joch let me check them now
<iNiku> GameOver69: did you upgrade or reinstall?
<GameOver69> dergringo, and when i iwconfig it shows the network and what not.... it just wont work when i DHCLIENT it
<GameOver69> iNiku, upgrade
<iNiku> GameOver69: which interface shows the network etc. in iwconfig?
<dergringo> GameOver69: I am sorry I have to leave now, but i am sure you will get some help in here. Just ask your question clearly so that everyone can understand them :)
<iNiku> GameOver69: well, dunno why it changed, but the if renaming that is done based on /etc/iftab can cause problems sometimes
<iNiku> GameOver69: which wireless card do you have?
<dergringo> bye bye guys
<ShastaMaroon> joch also when I try to open the share I created it crashes samba and windows explorer.  The log says something interesting though...  the share name is pub, and it says couldn't find service pub.com, couldn't find service pub.ink, etc, etc
<GameOver69> ok thanks dergringo
<GameOver69> iNiku, linksys
<nrg88> when i try to install a style, i get this error message: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<joch> ShastaMaroon: strange. well, i don't know what the issue seem to be, i'm afraid
<nrg88> do i have to install the xorg-dev packages?
<ShastaMaroon> joch makes two of us.  thanks anyway
<joch> ShastaMaroon: good luck sorting it out
<iNiku> GameOver69: okay, what do you have in /etc/iftab?
<ShastaMaroon> gunna need it :-/
<joch> ShastaMaroon: have you tried connecting to it from a different machine?
<GameOver69> i have to go to that compiuiter
<John-Z> !sound
<ubotu> Help to fix issues with sound can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<GameOver69> iNiku, ill brb
<iNiku> GameOver69: sure
<darkfusion> hey guys i'm having problem with this new ubuntu . It seems my internet will only work for like 10sec when I first boot up but then it will just stop on me
<simp> are you sure it is configured properly?
<simp> try to change the media type from 100mbs to 10mbs
<darkfusion> everything is default from install
<simp> try changing the media type from auto to 10mbs*
<simp> i had that problem in windows...
<darkfusion> how would I do that?
<simp> do you have knetworkmanager? i think it had some settings about it
<simp> not sure
<GameOver69> iNiku, ok it has eth0 mac, and eth1 mac and their numbers
<fatejudger> is it possible to get the usplash shutdown working again?
<simp> didn't have to do this in linux so don't know properly darkfusion
<fatejudger> usplash broke right before the Dapper release
<gil_> iNiku: so...what is the good word...any idea about this suspend-to-ram
<iNiku> GameOver69: okay, try commenting them out and rebooting
<simp> !tell fatejudger about usplash
<iNiku> GameOver69: then you should probably have the wired ethernet as eth0 and wireless as wlan0
<GameOver69> iNiku, ok resterting now.... but why would that have been added there? or commented?
<iNiku> gil_: sorry, I don't really have any good ideas... suspend/resume is iffy on many laptops
<fatejudger> simp: I don't want to customize usplash, I just want it to work properly
<iNiku> GameOver69: well, the idea of that file is to tie the device names to certain devices. normally interfaces get named in the order they get initialized at boot time so if you swap cards around or something, your interface names might change
<simp> fatejudger sorry then i can't help :)
<simp> :(*
<GameOver69> iNiku, i never swapped anything :(
<iNiku> GameOver69: when you put the names and mac addresses in /etc/iftab, the interfaces get renamed when they are initialized so you'll always have the same name pointing to the same interface
<GameOver69> iNiku, it didnt work... it is sitll eth1, instead of wlan0
<iNiku> GameOver69: no, but the upgrade changed something
<iNiku> GameOver69: well, that's fine. you said it was eth0 before?
<GameOver69> no, wlan0
<GameOver69> eth0 is the ethernet
<iNiku> GameOver69: you said it was eth0 after the upgrade
<GameOver69> no, eth1
<GameOver69> used to be wlan0
<iNiku> GameOver69: well, eth0 is what you said, but okay.
<GameOver69> lol ok, if i said it i apologize
<iNiku> GameOver69: do an ifconfig eth1 and see if the mac address listed there is the same as in /etc/iftab on the eth1 line that you commented out
<kronoz> is kopete being updated in the kde lastest repo atm?
<Toothpick> Is there a way to install the kubuntu cd to hard drive as a "live cd" for easy remastering and then create the iso from the running system?
<iNiku> GameOver69: just to make sure that it was okay
<XVampireX> Hi
<kronoz> hi
<kronoz> !info kopete
<ubotu> kopete: (instant messenger for KDE), section kde, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 4214 kB, Installed size: 14332 kB
<XVampireX> Where can I get ffmpeg-0.4.9 ?
<GameOver69> iNiku, so whats next boss
<XVampireX> I need the one from around 12/2005
<iNiku> GameOver69: so, the mac addresses were the same?
<XVampireX> For the sake of stepmania
<GameOver69> iNiku, i dont think so, but ill check
<GameOver69> iNiku, they are different
<iNiku> GameOver69: um... what are different?
<fatejudger> !fglrx
<ubotu> it has been said that fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<iNiku> GameOver69: the hw address in ifconfig eth1 and the mac address on the eth1 line in /etc/iftab?
<GameOver69> iNiku, they are the same
<iNiku> GameOver69: well, that's what I asked you to check :)
<GameOver69> iNiku, your good
<iNiku> GameOver69: so what was *not* the same, then?
<joch> Toothpick: probably not
<GameOver69> the mac addresses in iftab
<Toothpick> oh well, that would make remastering simple.
<iNiku> GameOver69: for eth0 and eth1? yeah, they should be
<Toothpick> I use that with the knoppix installer.
<joch> Toothpick: okay. i'm note sure though. it's just a guess
<iNiku> GameOver69: okay. so how are you trying to set up the wireless connection?
<joch> * not
<GameOver69> iNiku, well network manager isnt working so.... i use iwconfig eth1, essid, and then key restricted
<GameOver69> then dhclient eth1
<Evixo> hi, I automatically mount windows shares in kubuntu 6.06 but I don't want the shortcuts appearing on the desktop .. how do I take care of that ?
<iNiku> GameOver69: key restricted? you probably don't want that
<GameOver69> i do
<iNiku> GameOver69: are you sure?
<GameOver69> iNiku, yes i have a secured network
<iNiku> GameOver69: yes, but that's not really what "key restricted" means
<iNiku> GameOver69: normally you just do a "key <your wep key in hex>"
<iNiku> GameOver69: anyway... you're using wep, not wpa?
<sheldonc_> GameOver69: knetworkmanager isnt working?
<GameOver69> no
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i fix gpg errors from kubuntu.org?
<GameOver69> doesnt find the hardware
<MetaMorfoziS> in apt-get update
<iNiku> GameOver69: or in other words, your access point is configured for wep, not wpa?
<XVampireX> Can anyone help me with ffmpeg?
<uniq> metamorfozis: do as kubuntu.org says. for kde 3.5.2: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-353.php says 'wget ... something.. and apt-key.. something' thas what you want to do.
<GameOver69> i guess so
<MetaMorfoziS> oh
<MetaMorfoziS> okay
<GameOver69> but regardless, when i dhclient it... it says received packed failed on eth0: network is down
<iNiku> GameOver69: don't guess, that's not helpful at all
<XVampireX> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> XVampireX: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<GameOver69> yes its wep
<iNiku> GameOver69: okay. if you're only doing the iwconfig you said above, you're not setting your wep key at all
<uniq> gameover69: what wireless device?
<GameOver69> linksys wireless
<iNiku> GameOver69: I suggest you do it all in /etc/network/interfaces, then you should be able to use ifup eth1 to bring it up
<GameOver69> iNiku, i notesd when i just type in iwconfig, it says access point invaled
<XVampireX> Can anyone please?!
<jeroenvrp> I have sometign very off
<jeroenvrp> odd
<uniq> gameover69: then do as iniku says, with /etc/network/interfaces, that's smart :)
<jeroenvrp> all of the sudden al my toolbar-icons and such are gone
<iNiku> GameOver69: do you have any lines in /etc/network/interfaces that talk about eth1?
<uniq> xvampirex: what's your ffmpeg problem?
<jeroenvrp> also other local users are infected
<jeroenvrp> relogin doesnt solve it
<GameOver69> iNiku, no, i just added auto eth1 in there now
<jeroenvrp> I did nothing, as it seems
<jeroenvrp> anyone a clue?
<GameOver69> anything else i need to add?
<tristanmike> Hi, I'm having some trouble, I have set the top panel to "MacOSX Style" but when I add applets to the "MenuBar" I cannot move them around, am I missing something,I am still quite new to kde, thanx in advance. :)
<XVampireX> uniq: stepmania needs a certain ffmpeg version
<iNiku> GameOver69: yes, hang on
<GameOver69> iNiku ok
<XVampireX> the one in the repos doesn't seem to work, I need 0.4.9 which is sometime from 12/2005 they tell me
<iNiku> GameOver69: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15096
<iNiku> GameOver69: that's what you should put in there, and make sure there are no other lines that talk about eth1
<iNiku> GameOver69: and put the key in hex format, the ascii string format is iffy
<fatejudger> I can't seem to get fglrx working on Dapper
<fatejudger> it just loads Mesa
<GameOver69> iNiku, thats assuming that network manager works right?
<iNiku> GameOver69: no, network manager does *not* use /etc/network/interfaces
<uniq> tristanmike: right click on the item and select move does not work?
<XVampireX> meh, nevermind
<iNiku> GameOver69: in fact network manager will refuse to touch any interfaces mentioned in there
<GameOver69> so with this i wont be using network manager at all
<iNiku> GameOver69: no, you'll be using ifup/ifdown
<uniq> xvampirex: well, you'll just have to look around, I don't know where to get the specific version of ffmpeg.
<iNiku> GameOver69: although you probably won't need to as it should be configured automatically when you boot up or insert the card
<iNiku> GameOver69: that's what "auto eth1" means
<XVampireX> :-/
<tristanmike> uniq: not for the menu bar, on the panels, there is a little bar usually to the left of the applet/app that when you select allows you to move, right clicking on any of them just gives me options for that particular applet/app
<GameOver69> well it never worked for me b4, i had that config set up on my laptop now... and i always had to enter everything in the command lines
<GameOver69> :(
<GameOver69> thats why i got network manager
<RobNyc> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers.
<iNiku> GameOver69: you probably didn't have it all set up right
<tristanmike> uniq: it works on the "Panels" but not on the menu bar at the top
<GameOver69> iNiku, from what i remmeber reading it was because of the card
<fatejudger> I've already used that howto
<iNiku> GameOver69: also, the "key restricted" you were doing might cause problems. you may want to eject the card and reinsert it to reset everything
<fatejudger> ATI cards seem to be just a mess in Dapper right now
<fatejudger> the weird thing is it worked before I formatted
<GameOver69> iNiku, ell its screwed into my computer
<iNiku> GameOver69: ah, it's a desktop?
<GameOver69> also, i just ifup eth1... and it says ignoring unknown interface eth1-eth1
<GameOver69> iNiku, yes
<iNiku> GameOver69: eth1-eth1?
<GameOver69> eth1=eth1
<iNiku> GameOver69: can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces?
<GameOver69> no cause i dont have interenet on that computer
<GameOver69> as of right now
<GameOver69> :)
<iNiku> oh. I assumed you had a wired connection :)
<GameOver69> no :(
<GameOver69> iNiku, has the following
<tristanmike> uniq: actually, the problem seems to be with the Clock and Desktop Switcher, I can't move them
<GameOver69> auto eth0
<GameOver69> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<iNiku> anyway, that error message means you haven't configured eth1 in the file
<GameOver69> wireless-essid name
<GameOver69> wireless-key number
<GameOver69> and thats it
<iNiku> GameOver69: I thought eth0 is your wired interface
<GameOver69> well thats what it should be
<GameOver69> its all f'd up
<iNiku> GameOver69: you need to configure this stuff on the wireless interface, obviously
<DarkSpirit> How can I getn x264 codec to work ?
<iNiku> GameOver69: your wireless is eth1, so you need
<iNiku> auto eth1
<iNiku> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<GameOver69> but as of right now it recognized eth0 as wireless
<iNiku> wireless.....
<iNiku> GameOver69: huh? you just told me a while ago eth1 is your wireless interface?
<ubuntu> Hi guys! Just wondering, if I download VLC will it work in kubuntu?
<GameOver69> well u were right
<iNiku> GameOver69: type iwconfig
<GameOver69> about what u said before
<GameOver69> i made a mistake
<iNiku> GameOver69: which interface shows IEEE 802.11g?
<GameOver69> sorry for the confusuion
<GameOver69> eth1
<iNiku> okay
<GameOver69> im changing wha ti had before to eth1
<jbirdangel> hello
<jbirdangel> according to adept thunderbird and firefox are installed, i dont see them in the menu and kappfinder doesnt find them either, what do i do
<tristanmike> can someone please spare a moment to give me a hand ?
<troy> jbirdangel: ALT-F2->"firefox"
<jbirdangel> troy: could not run specified command
<troy> jbirdangel: then it's not really installed (or it's broken)
<troy> jbirdangel: uninstall via adept, and reinstall those packages
<jbirdangel> troy: okay is it supposed to come with kubuntu and does that mean my whole install is messed up?
<jbirdangel> troy: okay thanks
<RobNyc> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installatidriver or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ... the radeon 9200 and below are supported by the open-source drivers.
<troy> jbirdangel: firefox doesn't come with kubuntu - just konqueror
<jbirdangel> troy: okay thanks
<GameOver69> iNiku, ok
<GameOver69> eth1 now shows my essid
<GameOver69> but the access point is still invalid
<GameOver69> this is through iwconfig
* troy likes konqueror - if only gmail worked with it (fully)...
<fatejudger> troy: it does
<GameOver69> if i ifup.... it says that interface eth1 already configured
<jbirdangel> troy: im used to firefox and thudnerbird and such i figure atleast for now to make the switch i should use what im used to
<jbirdangel> is there a way to not have to type in the password for all the various progrmas?
<fatejudger> troy: just change the browser identification for that URL
<iNiku> GameOver69: do an ifdown eth1
<fatejudger> jbirdangel: honestly, you ought to use the included programs, Konqueror and Kontact
<iNiku> GameOver69: then ps -ef | grep dhclient
<fatejudger> jbirdangel: it's just a web browser, not rocket science
<iNiku> GameOver69: make sure you don't have any manually started dhclients running for eth1
<jbirdangel> why do you say i should use them?
<iNiku> GameOver69: if there are, kill them
<iNiku> GameOver69: after that, ifup eth1 again
<fatejudger> jbirdangel: they're native, they run faster, more reliable
<GameOver69> how do i kill them
<jbirdangel> does konquerer have adblack and filters for it and such
<fatejudger> jbirdangel: yes
<jbirdangel> adblock sorry
<iNiku> GameOver69: did ps show any dhclient processes running?
<GameOver69> yes
<troy> fatejudger: yeah I get the full interface, but it doesn't work correctly...
<iNiku> GameOver69: even after ifdown eth1?
<fatejudger> troy: set your browser ident to firefox
<GameOver69> it shows dhcp a number, and root
<jbirdangel> where do i get konqueror extensions?
<fatejudger> troy: the text runs over the dates a little bit, but it's no big deal
<RobNyc> is tangerine and tango icons found in repository only for gnome ?
<nixternal> anyone successfully install raid0 using the kubuntu text install cd?
<troy> fatejudger: ahhh, I was setting it to safari, and it almost worked :)
<fatejudger> troy: I ought to try it now that I have KDE 3.5.3, they've made some big changes to KHTML
<GameOver69> at the eend i see dhclient eth1, and then on the second line under root, grep dhclient
<fatejudger> troy: yeah, it takes them awhile to integrate Safari changes back into KHTML
<iNiku> GameOver69: okay. ignore the second line, that's just your grep command
<GameOver69> iNiku, ok
<CaBlGuY> wooord peeps..
<iNiku> GameOver69: but you need to kill the dhclient. the first number at the beginning of the line is the process id, do a "kill <process id"> to kill it
<iNiku> "kill <process id>", rather
<iNiku> GameOver69: then do the ps again to make sure it's gone
<CaBlGuY> so, whats the major diff between kubuntu and reg. Ubuntu??
<iNiku> CaBlGuY: ubuntu has the gnome desktop, kubuntu has KDE
<troy> fatejudger: nice, seems to work (nearly) perfect this way... I'll try the safari one too in 3.5.3 and see what happens
<magic> Hi guys! Will VLC work in Kubuntu?
<fatejudger> troy: I just tried, same problem
<CaBlGuY> iNiku:  and....   that's it???
<GameOver69> iNiku, ok now i have 3 lines
<iNiku> CaBlGuY: they look a little different and have different default application sets
<GameOver69> dhcp and different process number
<GameOver69> eth1.pid etc.... with an eth1
<troy> fatejudger: can't click on messages to read, right?
<GameOver69> and then root and process number
<fatejudger> troy: it's strange that the Firefox browser ident works better than Safari, the Safari one should be the one that works best seeing as though it's engine is based off the KHTML codebase
<cinzano> yes VLC does work fine in Ubuntu
<fatejudger> troy: yeah, and filters
<fatejudger> troy: it worked a little better in KDE 3.5.2 using that ident
<iNiku> GameOver69: hmm. let's do this differently, type "ps -fu dhcp" instead
<iNiku> GameOver69: does that show anything?
<fatejudger> troy: everything works using the firefox one though
<troy> fatejudger: which is why I was only trying safari - I just made an assumption...
<fatejudger> troy: including chats
<GameOver69> yes
<GameOver69> one line
<GameOver69> kill it?
<CaBlGuY> iNiku:  so basically, Kubuntu just ahs more "eye candy" then the reg distro...
<CaBlGuY> *has
<magic> thnaks cinzano.
<iNiku> GameOver69: yes, using the process id in the PID column
<iNiku> CaBlGuY: well, I wouldn't quite put it that way, gnome has its share of eye candy too
<cinzano> urw
<GameOver69> iNiku, ok now there is nothing
<mikedep333> !kopete
<ubotu> Kopete is the KDE IM, supporting AIM, ICQ, MSN, Yahoo, Jabber, IRC, Gadu-Gadu, Novell GroupWise Messenger, and more. See http://kopete.kde.org
<duane> is the networkmanager for kde improved in the new dapper?
<tyfon_> most "web developers" check for mozilla then defaults to IE, so identing as firefox usually works better ;)
<iNiku> CaBlGuY: gnome and kde are just different desktop environments, some prefer one and some the other
<troy> kopete 0.12.0 was released, I wonder if we'll get kubuntu packages for it...
<iNiku> CaBlGuY: you can run gnome apps in kde and vice versa
<TonySt> Binding a key...how do I do that?
<mikedep333> hey guys, somebody was saying before that there is a way to get kopete .12 packages for it, but I cant find it
<iNiku> GameOver69: okay, good, now try ifup eth1
<mikedep333> *for dapper
<fatejudger> troy: probably not through Kubuntu
<duane> <duane> is the networkmanager for kde improved in the new dapper?
<CaBlGuY> iNiku: ok, I was just tryin to get a good idea on what the major diffs were...  ;)
<fatejudger> troy: but they usually package it themselves
<duane> ie, does it work?
<duane> lol
<fatejudger> troy: the Kopete devels that is
<iNiku> CaBlGuY: you can also install ubuntu and add KDE to it, or install kubuntu and add gnome to it
<GameOver69> ok iNiku ok it always has NETWORK IS DOWN under send_packet:
<mikedep333> http://kopete.kde.org/releases.php
<iNiku> CaBlGuY: so you can try both desktop environments out for yourself and see which one you prefer
<mikedep333> they're hosting beta1 packages
<troy> be nice if we'd get 'official' kubuntu packages for kopete, much the same way koffice, amarok, kde+1 get packages
<fatejudger> troy: someone will probably submit a Dapper package
<iNiku> GameOver69: does it say anything else?
* troy waits
<fatejudger> troy: it's only been 3 or 4 days since the release
<magic> I have seen some screen shots of Ubuntu with the IE icon on the desktop, is it possible to use IE in Ubuntu?
<troy> magic: under wine, yet
<GameOver69> it just says that constantly for different intervals
<troy> s/yet/yes
<fatejudger> magic: crossover office
<GameOver69> no DHCP OFFERS received
<iNiku> GameOver69: hmm. are you sure your wep key is correct?
<GameOver69> yes
<iNiku> GameOver69: because that's exactly what will happen if you got the key wrong
<iNiku> GameOver69: key or ssid
<TonySt> I'd like to bind a key...This is done...how?
<GameOver69> both are right
<magic> Do I have to have a Microsoft windows disk in order to do that?
<tristanmike> Can someone please offer a few minutes of their time for a frustrated Kubuntuite ?
<mikedep333> magic: no, just a windows license
<iNiku> GameOver69: iwconfig still shows access point: invalid?
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we cannot actually help you. :)
<TonySt> tristanmike: don't ask to ask, just ask ;-)
<mikedep333> magic: you get the IE installer from microsoft's website
<tristanmike> it's more of a situation that may take a second or two to explain
<apokryphos> ....
<GameOver69> iNiku, yes
<magic> ok
<jbirdangel> what does konversation use tod ecide what color a persons naem is in the chat
<iNiku> GameOver69: hmm. and you put the wep key in hex?
<apokryphos> jbirdangel: dpeneding on the setting (on or off), it's random
<GameOver69> i dont know how to do that
<james_xxx> man, i am not sure i would want IE on my linux computers....
<magic> So, are you still vulnerable to trojans using IE under ubuntu?
<GameOver69> i just did everything how you told me to
<jbirdangel> oh okay thank you
<iNiku> GameOver69: I mean, is your wep key a long string of numbers and letters A-F or is it more like a password?
<james_xxx> firefox or opera are great
<apokryphos> or Konqueror ;-)
<iNiku> GameOver69: the wep key that you entered on the wireless-key line, that is
<Hawkwind> Is there a kubuntu server edition like there is for regular ubuntu ?
<GameOver69> iNiku, its 10 numbers
<apokryphos> Hawkwind: yes
<evert_> hello all
<james_xxx> or konqueror l, too:-D
<HymnToLife> hawkwind > how would it matter ?
<apokryphos> Hawkwind: it's.........exactly the same as the ubuntu one
<evert_> how can i do this : You may solve it by mounting it on Linux (which has a kernel with Ext3
<Hawkwind> apokryphos: Where can I find a download of it ?
<HymnToLife> you don't have a GUI on a server...
<evert_> Be sure that you cleanly dismount it, before you shutdown Linux.
<apokryphos> Hawkwind: ubuntu.com, kubuntu.org
<CaBlGuY> iNiku:  word brotha...  ;)
<word> o.O
<Hawkwind> apokryphos: I'm on kubuntu.org and see nothing labeled server edition
<TonySt> How do I bind a key?
<fatejudger> I love how KDE is using the same theme files that Mac OS X is using for Kopete and the upcoming release of Superkaramba built into KDE
<iNiku> GameOver69: hmm. do you have your access point set up for open or shared key authentication?
<apokryphos> Hawkwind: ubuntu.com it is then
<GameOver69> it should be open
<evert_> I'm trying to use ext2 driver , becuase i need to backup my linux home folder .. but I get an error : be sure you cleanly dismount it , before shutting down linux ... can somebody help me ?
<HymnToLife> hawkwind > why not get the Ubuntu one ? It's 100% the same thing
<iNiku> GameOver69: note that this is different from enabling or disabling wep encryption
<GameOver69> how cna i tell
<HymnToLife> sice servers don't have a GUI
<tristanmike> When I right click my Desktop and select Configure Desktop, under the "Behaviour" section on the left there is an option to adjust the "Menu Bar at Top of Screen" and the option I want is "Current applications menu bar (Mac OS-style). I can select it, but when I go to add either the Clock/Desktop Preview/Bagaria Starter/or the Task bar, it won't let me move or organize them and my Menubar shoots to the far right hand side of the screen 
<tristanmike> that all make sense ?
<iNiku> GameOver69: by looking at the AP configuration. but open is the typical configuration
<iNiku> CaBlGuY: ?
<CaBlGuY> Im installin Konqurer on Gnome..... :p
<TonySt> I'd like to bind a key. I
<GameOver69> where do i do this.. in system setting?
<ports-> hey
<CaBlGuY> iNiku:  I was just agreein with ya on what u said erlier..
<TonySt> I've tried everything - rope, leather, but it keeps on screaming at me.... is there an easy way to bind a key?
<apokryphos> TonySt: which key and to what
<Hawkwind> HymnToLife: I just thought they might make Kubuntu in a server edition with KDE installed just incase you needed it in an emergency or something
<ports-> iNiku where can i download the deb package for ndiswrapper?
<iNiku> GameOver69: on your wireless access point, it probably has a web gui or something
<iNiku> ports-: apt-get install ndiswrapper, I would think
<GameOver69> iNiku, i have to be honest... i have no clue what your talking about now
<TonySt> apokryphos: control + ~, and to run usr/bin/3ddesk
<HymnToLife> hawkwind > I think it's a bit irrelevent to run a server if youre not comfortble with the ommand line...
<tristanmike> anyone have any ideas on how to solve my little quandary ?
<HymnToLife> that will most likely mean trouble
<apokryphos> TonySt: that's not binding a key, that's creating a shortcut to a given key
<iNiku> GameOver69: I'm trying to find out whether your wireless network is configured for open or shared key authentication
<Hawkwind> HymnToLife: I agree.  I was just making sure is all :)
<apokryphos> TonySt: alt+f2 -> accessibility > input actions
<ports-> iNiku therein lies the chicken and the egg.. ive got a computer atm that i cant hook up to ethernet (no cables handle) and i need to download ndiswrapper on it to get the wifi working..
<ports-> iNiku so im trying to throw ndiswrapper on a jumpdrive with another computer and install it on the laptop
<GameOver69> iNiku, i understand that... but i have no clue how to detrmine that
<iNiku> ports-: ahh. http://packages.ubuntu.com/ then
<apokryphos> TonySt: I mean...... alt+f2 -> kcontrol > accessibility > input actions
<TonySt> aah...
<fatejudger> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<iNiku> GameOver69: so how did you configure wep encryption for your network?
<GameOver69> oh you mean from my router
<GameOver69> yes its open
<TonySt> apokryphos: thanks a million!
<GameOver69> i thought u meant settings wise on this computer
<apokryphos> no worries
<tristanmike> how do I move the Trash on my panel ?
<TonySt> apokryphos: and what's the difference between binding and shortcutting?
<jbirdangel> how do i do extensions for konquerer?
<fatejudger> !qtincludes
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fatejudger
<fatejudger> !kdeincludes
<apokryphos> TonySt: binding would be making an actual key, i.e. ctrl, give some other output, i.e. the letter "v"
<ubotu> hmm... kdeincludes is <quote> If a program asks for "kdeincludes" you should install the package kdebase-dev.
<iNiku> ports-: dapper, right?
<TonySt> apokryphos: Aah, I see.
<jeroenvrp> how do I downgrade again to KDE 3.5.2!!!?
<ports-> iNiku breezy
<apokryphos> jeroenvrp: why would you want to?
<jeroenvrp> apokryphos: because it sucks
<apokryphos> fatejudger: investigate in /msg
<apokryphos> jeroenvrp: why
<fatejudger> apokryphos: don't worry, I'm done ;)
<jeroenvrp> all my toolbar-icons are not showed anymore
<iNiku> ports-: actually the ndiswrapper kernel module should be included in the kernel, or possibly linux-restricted-modules
<apokryphos> jeroenvrp: toolbar icons? Do you mean icons in the system tray?
<jeroenvrp> I see notjing
<iNiku> ports-: but you'll probably want ndiswrapper-utils to go with that
<MidMark> access manager is under which package?
<jeroenvrp> apokryphos: no in the toolbar
<apokryphos> which toolbar
<jeroenvrp> ans also some other icomns
<jeroenvrp> apokryphos: of the KDE-APPS
<iNiku> ports-: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/misc/ndiswrapper-utils
<apokryphos> jeroenvrp: screeny?
<MidMark> the program that let you change the login screen is in which package?
<jeroenvrp> apokryphos: oh wait
<apokryphos> MidMark: kdm
<jeroenvrp> when I set the toolbar-icons size on default the are gone
<tristanmike> Can anyone tell me how to move my Trash on the bottom panel ?
<jeroenvrp> when I'be set them to large or small, they are back
<iNiku> GameOver69: okay, well... do ifdown eth1, then iwconfig eth1 key open
<jeroenvrp> they were all gone, all of the sudden
<jeroenvrp> all users are affected
<iNiku> GameOver69: then ifup eth1 again
<apokryphos> tristanmike: move it where? Off the panel, along the panel?
<ports-> iNiku hrm im just gunna steal the ethernet from the router
<apokryphos> jeroenvrp: screeny?
<iNiku> ports-: ndiswrapper should be there already
<iNiku> ports-: you just need the ndiswrapper-utils package
<tristanmike> along the panel
<iNiku> ports-: but yeah, that may just be easier :)
<MidMark> apokryphos: really kdm? I mean the part that you can change fonts, background of the login
<apokryphos> tristanmike: dragging doesn't work? How about with alt+drag?
<apokryphos> MidMark: the login screen? The login screen is kdm, so...
<tristanmike> apokryphos: nope, neither work
<jeroenvrp> apokryphos: can't post screenies on pastebin
<apokryphos> hm, might be ctrl+drag actually
<tristanmike> nope
<apokryphos> weird
<apokryphos> jeroenvrp: why?
<tristanmike> I can move everything else but not the trash, clock, taskbar
<jeroenvrp> you tell me how
<apokryphos> jeroenvrp: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<MidMark> apokryphos: yes I know, but the program in system panel that let you change colors, background, fonts in the login screen... where is it? In which package?
<apokryphos> MidMark: you're being pretty ambigious there...
<tristanmike> I can move the KMenu, System, Konq, Kontact, Terminal, but I can't move the trash....
<apokryphos> tristanmike: I've really  never had an issue like that; asked in #kde ?
<tristanmike> thank you
<MidMark> apokryphos: in control panel, the third icon, after disk and filesystem, called I think in english access manager o similar... in which package is situated? Is it clear?
<Slappy> hi all
<apokryphos> MidMark: you're asking which package something from the control panel comes from, you mean?
<MidMark> yes!
<iNiku> MidMark: I think you mean Login Manager?
<apokryphos> MidMark: well, in systemsettings (which is the control panel)
<MidMark> login manager exactly
<apokryphos> *kde-systemsettings
<apokryphos> MidMark: but you want the thing that alters settings of the login manager, not the actual login manager, right?
<iNiku> system settings -> login manager lets you change the settings of the kdm login screen
<MidMark> apokryphos: the package that cotains the file that alter login screen
<jeroenvrp> apokryphos:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/15098
<apokryphos> MidMark: just a file to alter the login screen?
<apokryphos> MidMark: kdmrc is the file that alters its configurations
<ports> iNiku:  this is overly difficult
<iNiku> ports: why, what is?
<ports> iNiku:  apt-get and adept arent in a good mood today.
<MidMark> apokryphos: it is difficult do explain
<MidMark> apokryphos: do you know login manager from system settings?
<MehAdult> ports: What problems are you having with them?
<iNiku> MidMark: what do you want to do, exactly?
<ports> iNiku: apt-get keeps throwing errors even though its running as sudo... hmm  adept got ndiswrapper-utils installed
<MidMark> iNiku: know the exact package that contains the bin file from login manager
<MidMark> clear?
<MehAdult> What errors?
<jbirdAngel> how do i get to the other partitions on my harddrive?
<MehAdult> jbirdAngel: Go to the /media folder
<jeroenvrp> apokryphos: do you see my problem
<iNiku> MidMark: well, if it's not what apokryphos said, then I don't know... but can I ask why do you need that file?
<GameOver69> iNiku, i think i figured out why it doesnt work
<iNiku> GameOver69: yeah?
<iNiku> why?
<GameOver69> well i need ndiswrapper to get it to work, because previously it could not detect the hardware on its own
<MidMark> iNiku: I want to know the exact position in the packages... I have to write it in the wiki
<GameOver69> now with 6.06..... it does detect it but it can not configure it
<GameOver69> make any sense?
<iNiku> MidMark: well, I don't know, it was installed by default
<MidMark> iNiku: ok thanx
<jbirdAngel> MehAdult: okay thanks
<MehAdult> jbirdAngel: You're welcome.
<Kadran> is there a plugin for konqueror to play media in the web pages instead of downloading them?
<iNiku> GameOver69: well, since dapper contains a native driver for it, it should probably work...
<GameOver69> so ndiswrapper is no longer needed?
<iNiku> GameOver69: you were using ndiswrapper with it before?
<iNiku> GameOver69: your old ndiswrapper installation may be interfering with the native driver
<GameOver69> yes it was the only way for it to be detected.... with the windows driver
<iNiku> GameOver69: what does ndiswrapper -l say?
<GameOver69> i have a question.... since it is detected.... how can i get it wroking
<GameOver69> becasue i think im gonna do a clean install
<iNiku> GameOver69: what does ndiswrapper -l say?
<GameOver69> im off the computer :(
<GameOver69> my  bro is on the windows partition
<iNiku> GameOver69: well, then it's going to be difficult to help you
<GameOver69> well lets just say i do a clean install
<GameOver69> no ndiswrapper
<GameOver69> which is what i plan on doing
<iNiku> GameOver69: but there may be a way to fix it
<GameOver69> how od i get it up and running...
<iNiku> GameOver69: if you were using ndiswrapper before, you probably need to blacklist the ndiswrapper module because it's interfering with the native driver now
<GameOver69> ok how do i blacklist it
<GameOver69> ill write it downa nd do it later
<iNiku> GameOver69: you can do that by adding the line "blacklist ndiswrapper" into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<iNiku> GameOver69: I'm not sure that will work, we could find out if you had access to the machine
<MehAdult> What plugin can I use for monitoring my network usage in KDE?
<iNiku> GameOver69: but I'm pretty sure it will do it. you should have mentioned you were using ndiswrapper before
<_ports> hrmm it works
<GameOver69> ok ill give it a try, anything else i need to do
<GameOver69> i thought it was known.. because i hear its the only way linksys cards work
<r0xz> MehAdult: iftop?
<jaims> hello
<GameOver69> or used to work at least
<iNiku> GameOver69: reboot once you've done that (or unload and reload some modules manually, but rebooting is probably easier)
<jaims> has someone found the way to update firefox?
<iNiku> GameOver69: well, the thing is, there are lots of totally different cards sold under the linksys name
<_ports> grr
<_ports> flaky wireless
<jbirdAngel> MehAdult: that seems to only list cdrom folders?
<iNiku> GameOver69: all of them requiring different drivers, of course
<jaims> the 'check for updates' link is disabled, even when run as root ?
<_ports> iNiku:  when i ran sudo cat $conffile | sed -e 's/RadioState|1/RadioState|0/' > $conffile  - it still gave errors.... but wireless seems to work
<MehAdult> jbirdAngel: It depends on how your partitions are laid out.
<GameOver69> but now since kubuntu recognizes the hardware... theere is no need for any driver correct?
<iNiku> GameOver69: there still might be, depending on the card type
<_ports> but its being really flakey
<jbirdAngel> MehAdult: first partition is windows second is fat32 third is kubntu?
<GameOver69> ok
<MehAdult> On my system it's /media/hd0 for my NTFS partition for Winblows.
<iNiku> GameOver69: if it's a broadcom chipset based one, you need to look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx?action=show&redirect=WifiDocs%2FDriver%2FBroadcom43xx
<jbirdAngel> how would i find it on mine?
<MehAdult> jbirdAngel: ls /media
<jbirdAngel> its not in there
<MehAdult> If the output is huge paste it to www.pastebin.com
<MehAdult> jbirdAngel: I wanna see
<iNiku> GameOver69: if it's something else, then I don't know. in fact it could be using ndiswrapper even now, for all we know
<jbirdAngel> oh sorry
<jbirdAngel> whats ls mena then?
<jbirdAngel> i type that in to konsole?
<nixternal> anyone here running raid0?
<GameOver69> hmm ok
<MidMark> iNiku: this was the problem for kdm -> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDapperWhatStillNeedsAConsole
<jbirdAngel> its just cdrom and cdrom0
<MehAdult> jbirdAngel: Or any other terminal program.
<iNiku> GameOver69: can't really help you further if you don't have access to the machine at the moment
<MehAdult> jbirdAngel: Sounds like it's not mounted
<GameOver69> ok well thahnks for everything you have done so far
<GameOver69> i appreciate it
<jbirdAngel> it doesnt automaticallyd o that?
<iNiku> GameOver69: you're welcome
<MehAdult> jbirdAngel: ls /dev | grep hd in a terminal
<MehAdult> Paste the output to www.pastebin.com please
<iNiku> GameOver69: read that broadcom wiki page, it will help you if your card is indeed a broadcom
<iNiku> GameOver69: and it tells you how to find that out
<jbirdAngel> hda, hda1,2,3,4,5,hdc
<MehAdult> That works.
<jbirdAngel> ok
<GameOver69> yes
<GameOver69> it is
<GameOver69> can you give me the link
<MehAdult> Hmm. The question is which partition is which?
<jbirdAngel> 4 and 5 shoudl be within 3, i dont know what c is
<jbirdAngel> guessing that hda is the whole thing?
<jbirdAngel> 1 should be windows, 2 shoudl be fat 32
<MehAdult> jbirdAngel: Do you have another IDE device?
<iNiku> GameOver69: I just did :)
<MehAdult> CD drive?
<iNiku> but here it is again: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx?action=show&redirect=WifiDocs%2FDriver%2FBroadcom43xx
<jbirdAngel> oh i have a cd/dvd rw thing, this is a laptop
<GameOver69> ok thanks man
<GameOver69>  much appreciated it
<jbirdAngel> i dont knwo if it would have anything else
<MehAdult> Try sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows and see what happends
<MehAdult> *happens
<mikedep333> hey guys, what's the official way to setup a firewall on dapper?
<jbirdAngel> cant find /dev/hda1/media/windows in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<MehAdult> Ok.
<MehAdult> jbirdAngel: Try /dev/hda2 and see what happens
<jbirdAngel> same
<iNiku> MidMark: okay
<jbirdAngel> oh wait
<jbirdAngel> i did it wrong
<MehAdult> :|
<MehAdult> Oh sure enough lol
<jaims> mikedep333 have you tried firestarter?
<jbirdAngel> whatiyou mean just /dev/hda2 without he mdia and windows stuff or?
<MehAdult> Nevermind.
<jbirdAngel> eitherway it doesnt work
<MehAdult> Try the origional command without the space
<jbirdAngel> ok
<jbirdAngel> command not found
<jbirdAngel> mount/dev/hda1/media/windows
<MehAdult> :|
<MehAdult> No, you're forgetting spaces.
<jbirdAngel> you just said without teh space
<mikedep333> jaims: I have a year ago or so, but not on ubuntu
<MehAdult> mount(SPACE)/dev/hda1(SPACE)/media/windows
<jbirdAngel> sudomount?
<jbirdAngel> oh
<jbirdAngel> sorry
<jbirdAngel> i cant tell i guess
<mikedep333> I'm surprised there's nothing under the kde system settings for a firewall
<MehAdult> I forget if you need to make the folder /media/windows
<jbirdAngel> okay ya i do it says it doesnt exist
<MidMark> iNiku: have you a surround system?
<jbirdAngel> can i put it in just /windows?
<MehAdult> Do you have a /windows folder?
<jbirdAngel> not if i didnt come with one but i thought ic ould make one the same way i woudl the /media/windows one
<MehAdult> True but the /media folder is like the c:\ d:\ a:\ stuff on WInblows
<jbirdAngel> MehAdult: okay i just came from suse which did it /windows/ but if its better for soem reason to do it under media i can
<MehAdult> Oh. Well whatever.
<jaims> mikedep333: this is the one I use, and seems enough for me
<MehAdult> It's your system.
<jbirdAngel> MehAdult: okay well i tried to make the folder adn it says access denied (using konqueror)
<MehAdult> Oh, do a sudo mkdir /media/windows on the terminal
<MehAdult> You  need root permissions.
<jbirdAngel> okay thanks
<MehAdult> Welcome.
<mikedep333> jaims: I thought it was just for NAT routing?
<jaims> nope!
<jaims> it displays connections, and it warns when something unallowed tries to happen (normally inbound connections)
<jaims> then you can create rules
<jaims> way easier than using iptables from the console
<mikedep333> I see
<jaims> less powerful though
<mikedep333> yeah
<jbirdAngel> MehAdult: okay im confused i made the windows file then i did sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows and for number 2 and now i see the contents of i think hda2 in windows, i thought it would make two seperate foulders, did the hda2 replace the contents of hda1 or?
<jaims> there are others, mikedep: shorewall, fwbuilder...
<jaims> but i haven't tried them
<mikedep333> there is also guarddog for kde
<MehAdult> jbirdAngel: Ok let me explain things instead of telling you what to do.
<mikedep333> i think it is like firestarter but with mroe options
<jaims> aha
<jbirdAngel> MehAdult: ok
<mikedep333> shorewall is from the command line
<jaims> never heard bfore
<mikedep333> but webmin can configure it
<MehAdult> jbirdAngel: You need to learn this. See the /dev folder lists your partitions and crap and other devices. /dev/hda1-5 means you have 5 partitions or something.
<MehAdult> Yeah 5 partitions
<MehAdult> Not unusual.
<jaims> I've heard of it, never tried; more powerful than firestarter
<MehAdult> To use them you need to mount them. The mount command is how you do this. Usually the media folder is used on Ubuntu/Debian.
<jaims> firestarter it's ok for me; not to difficult to learn to use, and it does his job
<mikedep333> I like firestarter mostly because it shows you the current connections
<jaims> yes
<jbirdAngel> ok
<MehAdult> jbirdAngel: Mounting is how you see the files. But you need to be sure you umount (unmount) the partition before you quit. Usually shutting down does this.
<MehAdult> This is more applicable with usb drives and CDs.
<MehAdult> Usually KDE automounts but I prefer manual as you maintain more control over the computer.
<MehAdult> Linux treats devices like files FYI. That's why it's in /dev.
<jbirdAngel> whats fyi mean
<jbirdAngel> n/m
<MehAdult> For your information.
<jbirdAngel> ya thanks :)
<MehAdult> You're welcome.
<MehAdult> Now you can put 2+2 together :)
<MidMark> some has a surround system and works with amarok?
<jaims> bye
<Jack_Sparrow> How do I get Konq to mount my other drive and fat32 partitions
<jbirdAngel> MehAdult: so when i mounted hda2 after doing hda1, that just means that it changed the windows folder from showing the contents of hda1 to showing the contents of hda2?
<MehAdult> Yeah
<jbirdAngel> okay thanks and so will kde automatically unmount these?
<MehAdult> umount /dev/hda2 and mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<MehAdult> jbirdAngel: Dunno. That's why I don't like KDE's automounting.
<heinkel_111> Jack_Sparrow:
<MehAdult> It WILL unmount on shutdown.
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<jbirdAngel> MehAdult: okay thank you
<devin_> I have a quick question! I have a Radeon Mobility 9000 video card in my thinkpad laptop and was wondering if the  versions of fglrx will work for it>  or would i need to install some generic ones from kernel to get it to work properly?
<MehAdult> You're welcome.
<heinkel_111> Jack_Sparrow: you will have to tamper with the etc/fstab file
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<jbirdAngel> MehAdult: so when i unmount i dont have to do the media/windows part
<jbirdAngel> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> will it be obvious?
<MehAdult> No.
<MehAdult> Or you can umount /mnt/windows even
<MehAdult> You'll probably need sudo if you get permission denied on mount/umount.
<heinkel_111> Jack_Sparrow: are you using kubuntu?
<jbirdAngel> MehAdult: okay well now it says i dont have permissions for opening media/windows in konqueror
* heinkel_111 searches for some old forum posts on /etc/fstab editing
<MehAdult> Ok. Do sudo chmod 755 /media/windows
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry yes using KU
<MehAdult> Or even 777
<Jack_Sparrow> yes found fs tab
<jbirdAngel> MehAdult: okay thanks
<MehAdult> jbirdAngel: chmod is another command. It changes permissions of files and folders. rwxrwxrwx would be 777
<Jack_Sparrow> 0 and 1 after each partition..
<jbirdAngel> whats rwxrwxrwx mean
<MehAdult> (viewable from ls -l command)
<jbirdAngel> i dont know what the letters mean
<MehAdult> read write execute for user, read write execute for user group, read write execute for others not in that group
<jbirdAngel> MehAdult: oh okay thanks... okay so in my understanding i changed the permissions for windows then i could open it again, now i mounted hda1 and it says i dont have perssion, i did the chmod command again and it said changing permissions of /media/windows/: read only file system, and then again it said i didnt have permissions
<MehAdult> read = 4, write = 2, execute = 1. Add them together to modify the permissions in chmod. So if you want write & reading permissions for everyone, type chmod 666 (file)
<MehAdult> jbirdAngel: NTFS will be write only because MIcrocrap doesn't release specifications for NTFS.
<MehAdult> You might need sudo chmod instead of just chmod
<jbirdAngel> MehAdult: okay so i cant see whats on there is what htat means?
<MehAdult> and it said changing permissions of /media/windows/: read only file system,
<jbirdAngel> okay i  did sudo it
<jbirdAngel> ya
<MehAdult> That's a kernel restriction.
<jbirdAngel> you said it would be write only i thought
<jbirdAngel> ok
<Zaire> can someone tell me what the command is to force a media drive to unmount I forgot lol
<MehAdult> Zaire: sudo umount /dev/hd*
<Zaire> thats a norm unmount I want to force one my my cdrom
<Zaire> damn can't type today
<linuxmonkey> http://fs-driver.org/ <--something for you to be able to write to ext from winblows if you needed to share some space instead of using FAT32
<heinkel_111> Jack_Sparrow: this is a thread I wrote when I had to lear all that /etc/fstab editing: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=4010.msg15341#msg15341
<jbirdAngel> linuxmonkey: okay thank you
<MehAdult> linuxmonkey: How safe is it?
<heinkel_111> had to _learn_
<MehAdult> I've heard you can use Captive FS too, but it's not perfect.
<MehAdult> Oh that's the other way around.
<linuxmonkey> MehAdult: safer than running write access to a NTFS from linux.
<linuxmonkey> lol
<MehAdult> Yeah. :|
<jbirdAngel> MehAdult: you said it could be write only and the terimal says read only, i tried chmod 444 and it gave me the same read only thing, but 444 is for read only right? so why didnt it work? or i cant see ntfs from linux?
<linuxmonkey> ya can use ext3 too MehAdult
<deviant> Does anyone know what Suse uses for their grub look, I want to try to get it like that on Kubuntu.
<MehAdult> jbirdAngel: It might be not mounted?
<jbirdAngel> ya i guess not thanks
<MehAdult> deviant: Hello my fellow Kansan.
<MehAdult> jbirdAngel: You're welcome.
<jbirdAngel> well according to fstab it wasnt
<jbirdAngel> but according to mtab it is
<deviant> Hey hey, Meh
<MehAdult> deviant: What part of Kansas?
<MehAdult> <-Hutch
<jbirdAngel> MehAdm?ult: i do chmod 444 and it says changing permissions ... read only file syste
<MehAdult> jbirdAngel: You might want execute permissions
<MehAdult> jbirdAngel: It's gonna say read only because you're not using Captive FS which probably isn't a good idea anyway.
<jbirdAngel> MehAdult: okay well ive tried 444 777 and 555 and i cant view the windows folder either way
<MehAdult> Hmm.
<MehAdult> Konqueror is screwy.
<bison_> Hi everyone
<tristanmike> Is there a setting somewhere that locks down any applet that I put on the panel ?
<bison_> any chance there's a Kubuntu Sound god here?
<henrique> how can i see my kde version
<MehAdult> What's the command to know what package a file is in?
<jbirdAngel> how do i delete a folder
<Jack_Sparrow> The fstab editing reference was helpful but what if my fstab file does not show my second drive my ntfs partitions etc
<MehAdult> henrique: On Konqueror or a KDE app push Help About
<deviant> Southeast Kansas.. [-Coffeyville-] 
<MehAdult> Cool.
<MehAdult> jbirdAngel: rm -rf
<henrique> ok mine is 3.4.3, how update it
<jbirdAngel> MehAdult: what did that do? i jus ttyped in rm -rf enter into terminal
#kubuntu 2007-05-28
<intelikey> well again implies a break.   more of implies contenuity
<BluesKaj> implications aside .. enuff is enuff :)
<kazon> hi guys
<intelikey> and yes symantic to a fault
<intelikey> possably even pedantic
<BluesKaj> I'm still trying to figure out how to make kubuntu recognize my ATI TV Wonder Pro Card ...I've edited the modeles etc , cx88 , card=4 , tuner=44 etec etc , but nothing seems to stick
<BluesKaj> err modules
<intelikey> please clearify the last phrase "but nothing seems to stick"   ?
* intelikey knows where the penguin glue is.
<nahemoth__> I can't type unicode characters in amsn, could you help me with it
<roland> hello
<roland> anybody here how can help me with mythtv and dvb-s?
<BluesKaj> dunno how to explain it , but I've folowed the tutorials available to edit the /etc/modprobe.d file to activate the card but TVtime still won't run
<BluesKaj> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<intelikey> BluesKaj ok, that's what i was asking,  you threw me with "but nothing seems to stick"     thought you meant it would be changed back upon reboot or something.
<BluesKaj> sorry didn't mean to mislead you, intelikey
<aliasrush> anyone get kubuntu working with ati+xgl+beryl??
<BluesKaj> !beryl-ati
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl-ati - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<intelikey> IF! it had been that.   chattr +i path/to/filename    will make it "stick"   unfortunately that wasn't the issue.
<intelikey> just mentioned ffr
<fdoving> nite
<intelikey> fdoving g'night
<BluesKaj> no intelikey , i edited as root and the changes required are still in the file , but I must be missing something ...yuy2 layering etc
<roland> @ubotu, thanks for the link, if already followed this instruction and everything seems to work. just i get no picture and no sound
<intelikey> yeah you're out of my league there.   sorry i can't help with it.
<BluesKaj> yeah, it's a difficult one
<BluesKaj> np, a lotta ppl don't bother wit tv on their pc's ...can't say i blame them :)
<daleach> how do I add somethign to my $PATH permanently not via .bashrc?
<intelikey> daleach /etc/profile
<daleach> ah /etc
<daleach> i thought it was like .profile in ~
<daleach> k
<daleach> thanks
<intelikey> daleach well /etc/  is system wide   ~/.    is user specific.
<daleach> right yeah thanks
<daleach> wouldn't have made sense there true
<intelikey> yes.  you didn't specify the path in question so i'm left making assumptions about your actual needs...
<daleach> nah u were right no reason I should have this only being applied to just my user hehe
<intelikey> "ask smarter questions, get more smart elics to answer"  homer
<BluesKaj> bit of a parabox there "smart questions"  :)
<BluesKaj> oops paradox
<daleach> also can anyone give me the size they get for du -h /var on their system? so i can make a reasonable estimate if mine is too much?
<intelikey> you think ?
<cWolfe> http://tvplanner.comcast.net/  anyone with comcast? does this work for you?
<daleach> i guess you could just say precise
<dr_willis> daleach,  heh 'how big is it?'
<dr_willis> :)
<daleach> to get rid of the paradox
<daleach> 1.5g
<intelikey>  54M     /var
<daleach> lol
<cWolfe> nevermind, i loaded slow
<BluesKaj> intelikey, if ya have to ask.....
<dr_willis> thers a lot of stuff can get cached there..
<daleach> i dunno since i've done some system changes i thought i was getting some crazy back up or somethign going on but..
<dr_willis> 630M    /var
<BluesKaj> 88Mb here
<daleach> i mean its not like its writing to some sort of other duplicate drive so what good is it if there is soemthign like that.... going on in kubuntu that i don't know about.. ?
<daleach> it looks like i'm way off
<BluesKaj> err looka gain ... 880Mb
<intelikey> BluesKaj no sir.   one can be very smart and yet ignorant.    smart refering not to accumulated knowledge but problem sloving ability.
<daleach> and I have pretty much NO packages installed....... just base kubuntu few other things
<BluesKaj> looks like around 1Gig daleach
<daleach> well is there anything in here I can delete?
<dr_willis> the apt cache dir can get huge
<intelikey> daleach do you want to clear out the package cache ?
<ardchoille> dr_willis: Yes, I found that out the hard way.
<intelikey> sudo apt-get clean
<BluesKaj> yes, ppl with good memories and poor problem solving skills are the norm , I think :)
<daleach> yeah I guess I haven't done that in a while
<intelikey> BluesKaj possably-ossably-ossably
<BluesKaj> <--- no brainiac, just stubborn ...don't give up easily
<daleach> okkkkk and that just got me 1.3 gigs thaks guys hah
<intelikey> BluesKaj heh an experssion comes to mind.   'common sense is a very uncommon thing anymore'
<BluesKaj> yup
<hakaisou> question.  how do I mount an iso?
<dr_willis> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<hakaisou> aha.  thank you
<intelikey> daleach you can check in your /var/mail/  to see if that's got lots.   also /var/log/ can grow out of proportion if something is failing and logging a lot.
<hakaisou> didn't know that was built in
<BluesKaj> hakaisou, try acetoneiso...it's a very good converter
<dr_willis> built in? heh :) its just a feature of the broad way Linux handles filesystems.
<daleach> after i did the apt-get clean
<intelikey> hakaisou always has been in linux.
<daleach> i have 192M in var
<daleach> heh
<dr_willis> not needing some 'hack' like other os'd may need.
<masterk> how do I install something from source files?
<daleach> so nice job :)
<daleach> heh
<dr_willis> masterk,  a better q is why doyou need to do so?
<ardchoille> masterk: The first task is to check the repos to see if the app is there. Which app is it?
<dr_willis> unpack source, ./configure, make, make install :)
<masterk> stepmania, it's a game so I doubt it's there
<dr_willis> !find stepmania
<intelikey> !b-e | masterk been here ?
<ubotu> Package/file stepmania does not exist in feisty
<ubotu> masterk been here ?: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<dr_willis> !find step
<ubotu> Found: addresses-goodies-for-gnustep, afterstep, backstep, gnustep, gnustep-back-common (and 36 others)
<daleach> what does /var/lib have
<intelikey> daleach system files.
<masterk> !find ddr
<ubotu> Found: kaddressbook, kaddressbook-plugins, addresses-goodies-for-gnustep, addresses.framework, addressmanager.app (and 16 others)
<daleach> yeah just looked it up
<daleach> k
<intelikey> daleach you don't mess with anything /lib/
<masterk> !find dancedancerevolution
<ubotu> Package/file dancedancerevolution does not exist in feisty
<daleach> k yeah
<intelikey> or  /*bin/
<intelikey> you're sure to break things if you do.
<daleach> well i'm a developer to just STILL a lil silly ignorant with the *nix dir structure hehe
<daleach> normally i'd have not asked about a /lib but with respect to /var
<masterk> I got me an issue while running ./configure
<intelikey> yes that's why i mentioned that.    in *nix'dom   lib   and bin are pretty much always system binaries
<masterk> configure: error: No OpenGL library could be found.
<daleach> i take it i don't modify /var/cache either heh
<masterk> is opengl a package I need?
<intelikey> not manually daleach
<daleach> right
<daleach> k
<intelikey> you did modify it with the command
<intelikey> even rm -r /var/cache/apt/archives/*      which would seem harmless will leave you wondering why you can't install anything.
<daleach> oh that's right the apt stuff is in there
<masterk> !find opengl
<ubotu> Found: cl-sdl-opengl, libghc6-opengl-dev, libopengl-perl, libopengl-ruby, libtiff-opengl (and 2 others)
<daleach> well yeah duh taht's why my apt-get clean
<intelikey> simple answer   /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/  is the download dir used by the packagemanager and you awaxed it...
<daleach> but yeah i mean ....I understand /var now
<masterk> what do I need to run opengl for my game?] 
<daleach> variable changing stuff
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> things that get modified a lot
<daleach> but i kind of don't like the fact
<daleach> it'd be cooler if there was some sort of... separation
<daleach> withhin it
<daleach> things like / mail
* masterk creis out for help
<daleach> from more system stuff
<daleach> masterk do u have a 3d graphics card?
<masterk> wow I mispelled cries...
<intelikey> !ati | masterk
<ubotu> masterk: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<daleach> the opengl error will go away or should if u have the right drivers for ur card either ati or nvidia
<daleach> depending on what u have
<masterk> umm... I don't know but this game ran in windows before I took out the windows hard drive and in case you were wondering I'm running on a thinkpad T22
<trakinas> I keep getting that there would be a package conflict, so it cant install anything
* intelikey pissmells half the stuff he types
<masterk> it has a s3 savage card
<trakinas> sudo dpkg --configure -a outputs nothings
<trakinas> *nothing
<masterk> and I also noticed in linux going from one page to another runs really slowly
<masterk> so it takes a long time to browse the internet
<masterk> anyone have any clues?
<masterk> it ran really fast in windows
<dr_willis> disable that ipv6 stuff perhaps ?
<masterk> how?
<dr_willis> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<dr_willis> :)
<masterk> ty
<intelikey> daleach i'm not sure you grasp /var/mail   that's system mails not your email account dl dir    your mail client dl's to your $HOME/.clientname/*
<trakinas> anyone? Adept insist in confliting packahes...
<daleach> masterk i had something like that to get the new drivers I think
<mahdi> where would I find the docs on kicker applets? ~/.kde/share/apps/kicker/applets appears empty
<trakinas> but dpkg --configure -a dont show any package
<ardchoille> masterk: Is this in firefox?
<daleach> intelikey i know hah
<masterk> konqueror and firefox
<chairmeleon> hey
<daleach> but
<daleach> the system won't die if i delete those right?
<chairmeleon> just pulled kde from the repos and found a very odd thing
<intelikey> confliting packahes  !=  unconfigured package
<mahdi> trakinas: when adept detects a conflict it doesn't install the conflicting package at all, there wouldn't be anything to configure
<daleach> they're just log ish right?
<ardchoille> masterk: Ah, ok.. well I know you can change some of the pipelining stuff in firefox to increase speed, but start with the ipv6 stuff.
<chairmeleon> I can't find the module to configure my screen resolution, refresh rate and stuff like that
<daleach> like things like a mail is being sent (because some security breach attempt)
<daleach> etc..
<trakinas> mahdi: i know, but I used to use dpkg --configure to see which pack is conflicting
<intelikey> trakinas   in adept you are trying to install something that confolcts with something already installed   so the package manager is saying 'i cant do that, it will break things'
<trakinas> with gimp?
<daleach> masterk get the right drivers I had an issue like that with the browser to i think
<intelikey> dpkg --configure <<< does not show potential conflicts
<trakinas> hmmm.
<trakinas> it says the same with superkaramba.
<intelikey> trakinas   use   sudo apt-get install <package>
<gnomefreak> trakinas: try installing or upgrading the  packages again this time in terminal so you have output
<red_> how do I set a desktop icon to a bash command?
<intelikey> that will tell you what conflicts
<masterk> I will start with the IPv6 stuff first then consult the channel for any other advice
<red_> i.e. when I click the icon, command executes? I want this for a java application
<intelikey> red_ script
<trakinas> there's a not totally installed package, according to apt...
<intelikey> red_  echo -e '#!/bin/sh \n\n (your command here) ' > muscript.sh ;chmod 755 muscript.sh
<intelikey> trakinas sudo apt-get install -f          so it will finish.
<trakinas> intelikey: thanks! more then one year without touching a debian-based distro... hehe
<red_> intelikey: cheers
<intelikey> ok kids have fun without me.   i'm went.
<mau> Is it possible to make KMail only check my inbox when downloading new mail via IMAP?
<mau> Right now it checks all of my folders, which takes a long time.
<casanovahome> Hi!
<mahdi> hello
<dr_willis> Moo! :)
<casanovahome>  :)
<mahdi> anyone know where i can get some information on editing kicker applets?
<Sanne> mahdi: what do you mean? Configuring or developing?
<mahdi> either/or, the system menu applet is the one i'd like to configure yet has no configure options
<masterk> ok my internet is great now, thanks guys
<casanovahome> Hi dr willis, do you remember the problems I'm having with my sound?.. Well, I still can't hear any sound after I implemented the command you gave me.  Any other helpful advice you could give?  By the way, thanks for your help so far!
<Sanne> mahdi: for development, this may be a good start: http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Architecture/KDE3/Panel_Applets
<masterk> now... what do I need to get openGL on my laptop so I can play my game?
<mahdi> masterk: what is your video chipset?
<masterk> s3 savage
<mahdi> well you got me there, never heard of it. but you need your video drivers installed and it should work, though I don't know anything about that chipset to be honest, try the forums
<ardchoille> !s3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !savage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about savage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nrcser> hello, question about mp3 playback, amarok 1.4.5, kubuntu feisty fawn libxine-extracodecs installed
<nrcser> it doesn't work
<ardchoille> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nrcser> hi ubotu
<ardchoille> !
<ardchoille> !bot
<nrcser> i did look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nrcser> and even with libxine-extracodecs, i'm not getting playback
<ardchoille> nrcser: The https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats is a very nice page
<tekky> whats the desktop widget application for kubuntu? I cant seem to find it anywhere and I cant remember enough of its name to  search for it effectively :(
<ardchoille> nrcser: I don't think amarok uses libxine-extracodecs
<nrcser> it is indeed a very nice page, but the solution didn't work
<ardchoille> nrcser: Nevermind, I'm wrong about that
<nrcser> ardchoille: that's ok
<ardchoille> nrcser: Did you install libxine1-ffmpeg?
<ardchoille> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<ardchoille> Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) -  To play mp3's with Amarok, install the package libxine1-ffmpeg (which will install libmad0 as well).
<nrcser> ardchoille: i do have libxine1-ffmpeg installed.
<tekky> nm, i found it
<nrcser> but libxine-main1 is not installed.
<Aresilek> How can I set up World of Warcraft for WINE?
<Aresilek> Where can I get wxWidgets?
<crimsun> Aresilek: which version?
<Aresilek> And does anyone know how to install Planeshift?
<Aresilek> 7.04 fiesty
<crimsun> Aresilek: no, which version of wxwidgets?
<Aresilek> wxWidgets latest
<Aresilek> whatever that is
<Aresilek> hmm and perhaps 2.4 as well
<Aresilek> i find 2.4 easier to use
<crimsun> 2.4 is wxwindows, not wxwidgets.
<crimsun> 2.6 and 2.8 are wxwidgets
<crimsun> 2.6 and 2.8 are not necessarily runtime compatible, hence you need to be very specific.
<crimsun> well, I'll let you break your own system. The package names are libwxgtk2.6-0 and libwxgtk2.8-0, respectively.
<crimsun> if you want to _compile_ wxwidgets programs, you want libwxgtk2.6-dev and libwxgtk2.8-dev, respectively.
<alatriste> hi people
<alatriste> some program for dvd covers in kubuntu?
<jimmy> Can anyone answer some questions about KMyMoney?
<defcon_> i dont have a wine menu in kde
<defcon_> I have wine installed
<defcon_> shows up in gnome, why not kde?
<defcon_> is there something I need to install for this
<dr_willis> hmm ive seen the wine menu under kde
<defcon_> dr_willis, any ideas why not on mine?
<Aresilek> sorry crimsun, i went afk
<dr_willis> defcon_,  nope.
<Aresilek> so getting both 2.6 and 2.8 can actually damage by system?
<crimsun> Aresilek: no, it won't damage your system.
<Aresilek> then what?
<masterk> where do I get themes an add-ons?
<crimsun> Aresilek: you're not clear on what you're attempting to do, so I covered both common use cases.
<dr_willis> check the pakcage manager. theres a lot of themes and extras not installed by default
<Aresilek> [19:41:40]  <crimsun> well, I'll let you break your own system. The package names are libwxgtk2.6-0 and libwxgtk2.8-0, respectively.
<crimsun> Aresilek: scroll up and read what I typed regarding the package names for 2.6 and 2.8.
<dr_willis> then theres the kde-look.org site
<Aresilek> u said break my system
<crimsun> Aresilek: yes, I have no idea what you're attempting to do, so I gave you the information you need.
<Minataku> Heya, dr_willis
<dr_willis> hi
<Aresilek> so it sounds like if i getting this right, just to RUN wxwidgets programs i must get those libraries
<Aresilek> as it seems that's what is neccessary in linux
<Minataku> Correct
<Minataku> It's necessary in Windows, too
<crimsun> Aresilek: you need one of those, yes, and it will pull in necessary dependencies.
<Minataku> It's just harder to tell
<Aresilek> :-S
<Minataku> Windows uses DLLs for the same functionality
<Minataku> Aresilek: It makes individual binaries smaller to dynamically link them
<Aresilek> but i dont need to distribute my programs with any dlls....
<Minataku> The side effect is that the proper libraries must be available at runtime
<Dekkard> wxwidgets is pretty small
<Minataku> It's a good thing, trust me
<Minataku> A lot better than having every binary on the system statically linked
<juifsournois> hi, i keep getting errors when trying to compile software on kubuntu with jack support (i have everything jack installed) and google is proving useless on this issue. any ideas?
<Aresilek> so, now to compile my programs i need something else?
<Minataku> That is, needed parts compiled in, which would make all the binaries insanely huge
<crimsun> juifsournois: do you want us to guess the error messages? :)
<crimsun> (use pastebin)
<Aresilek> [19:42:39]  <crimsun> if you want to _compile_ wxwidgets programs, you want libwxgtk2.6-dev and libwxgtk2.8-dev, respectively.
<Minataku> Those are the -dev packages
<Dekkard> juifsournois:  yo need to install build-essential
<Minataku> Kubuntu separates the runtime needs from the development needs
<Minataku> To add extra size consideration
<juifsournois> no i just wanted to see if it sounded familiar :)
<juifsournois> what is build-essential ?
<juifsournois> (wich im installing)
<juifsournois> ill pastebin the msg
<enemyz> Im having a problem; when I try to use adeptmanager or do apt-get, it says that the root is already used by another program. Ive checked, dubblecheked and there is no other program using it.
<defcon_> my wine menu in kde dissapeared, how do I get it back
<Aresilek> if i get the dev packages do i still need to get the runtime libraries?
<enemyz> Or, well, Ive looked in the differnt terminals and desktops and cant se anyone.
<Minataku> Uh... I don't know that, Aresilek
<crimsun> Aresilek: the dev packages depend on the runtime ones.
<Minataku> There ya go
<juifsournois> http://pastebin.ca/514919
<Minataku> Get both
<Minataku> Problems solved
<crimsun> (it's useless to have static libs and headers without their corresponding runtimes)
<Minataku> All you need are the libs and headers and you're set for both tasks
<Minataku> But Kubuntu may do things differently
<Minataku> And apparantly it does
<Aresilek> :-S
<Minataku> Aresilek: Just get all those and you should be set
<Aresilek> when u say kubuntu do you mean*ubuntu (ubuntu, kubuntu, edubutu, etc?)
<Minataku> Yeah
<Minataku> I usually say *buntu when I mean them all, but I goof sometimes
<BluesKaj> well kubuntu should be ubuntu-kde
<Aresilek> so do get those packages i can do an apt-get?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu is ubuntu-gnome
<Minataku> Kubuntu should be Ubuntu... GNOME is crap
<crimsun> Minataku: erm, no, that's why Kubuntu exists. :-)
<Minataku> Heh
<BluesKaj> Minataku, it's a matter of taste
<Minataku> I'm just saying, why should the better DE have the secondary distro? ;3
<nrcser> hey ardchoille, still there?
<crimsun> it is -not- a "secondary distro"
<Aresilek> :-O
<Minataku> crimsun: Most people will think of or mention "Ubuntu" first
<crimsun> that's those people's problem.
<Minataku> "Kubuntu" typically gets the "second banana" status
<Minataku> I always suggest Kubuntu
<Minataku> Specifically
<Aresilek> i agree Minataku, kubuntu should be ubuntu and ubuntu should be gubuntu
<Minataku> See? This guy gets it? XD
* Minataku pats Aresilek on the back 
<Aresilek> :-D
<Grant> if I'm running windows through VMWare, will installing the windows drivers change anything?
<darryl_> Grant: huh?
<Grant> like gfx card driver
<darryl_> Grant: installl the vmware tools
<Grant> I have windows running in vmware right now
<darryl_> Grant: yes - i know
<Mongey> anyone have urban terror ?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<Grant> I'm just wondering if I still need to install the windows video drivers and such
<Mongey> cause i cant get it to lauch, 64 bit kubuntu
<darryl_> Grant: as I said above - install vmware tools first
<Mongey> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Grant> darryl_, oh ok
<ace_> !multihead
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multihead - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ace_> ubotu: don't worry, someone else might no!
* Aresilek likes how easy it was to install kdevelop
<Aresilek> :-D
* n8k99 wishes Kdevelop had better java support (acting like IDE)
<jack> use eclipse? ;p
<ace_> Anyone know where the kde/kubuntu developers hang out ?
<n8k99> try #kde-devel #kubuntu-devel ace_
<ace_> thx
<mas195> I have a quick question if anyone has a moment
<n8k99> mas195: ask
<mas195> ty, i have a file - staroffice.sh - how do i install it?
<n8k99> staroffice.sh is a shell script mas195
<n8k99> you need to make certain that it is executeable
<mas195> my university provides it as an ms office alternative but no directions how to use it
<n8k99> go to the directory its in and chmod + x staroffice.sh
<n8k99> then ./staroffice.sh
<n8k99> mas195: that should install staroffice-
<n8k99> although its is remarkably similar to OpenOffice
<mas195> is one better than the other cause openoffice installs with kubuntu
<n8k99> and you could also use Koffice pretty succesfully mas1
<BluesKaj> as Open Office is to MSOffice
* n8k99 does exactly that at my school
<Sanne> mas195: openoffice and staroffice share most of the code. Staroffice has some proprietary additions that aren't in openoffice.
<BluesKaj> some ppl sat OO is better than the MS version.... dunno why , i'm not  a user of either
<mas195> anything significant that would make star office a better choice than open office
<n8k99> mas195: Sun will make money from it!
<mas195> i have used ms office, some nice bells and whistles but basic functionality is basic functionality no matter the suite
<BluesKaj> OO is less invasive of your oc than staroffice from the remarks i've read
<Sanne> mas195: I don't know exactly, but I think those additions are something about the database and also about language tools.
<BluesKaj> os and pc
<mas195> if that is the biggest difference then i will diregard the star office and stick with oo or koffice...
<mas195> are there any CBT's available for learning linux...
<Sanne> mas195: I personally wouldn't bother installing staroffice, but I'm not a heavy user of openoffice either, so for me it's more than enough.
<mas195> i am enrolled in a virtual university so using the office programs are a necessity
<n8k99> mas195: which one?
<Minataku> OpenOffice is the free version of StarOffice
<Pollywog> anyone else find that ksnapshot leaves a trail of dots when a snapshot of a region is taken?
<Pollywog> is there another app that does the same but without the trail of dots?
<mas195> the files have to be in word 2003 format but OpenOffice will save files in that format... so it works well enough
<mas195> university of phoenix
* n8k99 is in second year at UoP
* n8k99 uses Koffice
<mas195> ditto
<Pollywog> do online universities only have soft subjects?
<jrick> i need some help install updates in my kubuntu instalation.  Whenever I try to update with Adept, it gives me an error.  I tried to update with the terminal, but it still doesn't work.
<jrick> Heres the output
<jrick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22751/
<n8k99> Pollywog: how do you mean?
<Pollywog> do they have engineering and science?
<n8k99> depends on the school
<Pollywog> oic
<morpheus> i'm tying to download kernel source, how do i find it?
<crimsun> apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<jrick> It worked on KDE 3.5.6, but ever since upgrading to 3.5.7, it hasn't worked
<Pollywog> apt-cache search linux-source-2.6
<jrick> i'm not sure if it has anything to do with KDE, though, because it seems like an apt problem
<morpheus> ahaa, thank you crimsun
<jrick> should I ask on #ubuntu?
<Pollywog> jrick you could get source and try to compile it
<jrick> Pollywog: how?
<Pollywog> apt-get source <packagename>
<Pollywog> and before compiling it do 'apt-get build-dep <packagename>
<jrick> and would this fix the problem so I can use packages again?
<BluesKaj> jrick, what kinds of errors
<BluesKaj> ?
<Pollywog> no it would not, not if your db is corrupted
<jrick> it's in the pastebin
<enemyz> hmmm... I tried to get some snes emulators using adept, when it asked me to insert the ubunto CD. I cant find it, is there anyway to skip the CD?
<jrick> how would i fix that?
<jrick> can i reconfigure my database?
<Pollywog> it is sometimes possible to fix it
<jrick> Pollywog: how would i go around fixing it?
<dwidmann> jrick: try running " sudo dpkg-reconfigure hal-info
<Pollywog> have you tried 'sudo apt-get check'?
<jrick> no output
<jrick> no output on check either
<Pollywog> k
<dwidmann> jrick: then do "sudo dpkg --configure -a"  and if that doesn't work, try running "sudo dpkg --clear-avail && sudo apt-get update"
<nahemoth> How do we include the header files in Kdevelop ?
<nahemoth> or Kate
<nahemoth> ?
<jrick> dwidmann: well the first one didn't work, trying the second one
<jrick> nope, the second one didn't work either
<jrick> isn' there just some nice sudo dpkg-reconfigure <something> that could fix it?
<jrick> working with deb's, there usually is
<AutoMatriX_> are there soime Kismet-users inside ?
<dwidmann> jrick: perhaps sudo dpkg-reconfigure hal-info ?
<Pollywog> the only thing I can think of is to install a fake package but it is possible in this case that your system would be rendered unbootable
<jrick> tried that.
<jrick> didn't work
<Pollywog> is that an essential package?
<jrick> no, just updates
<jrick> the packages are in the pastbin
<dwidmann> Pollywog: essential, not necessarily, important, yes.
<Pollywog> I wonder if the package itself is corrupt
<jrick> then other's would be having the same problems
<dwidmann> jrick: try running sudo apt-get clean
<Pollywog> because if not corrupt, you could then reinstall the package over the fake one
<dwidmann> it'll make it redownload that package ..., just in case yeah?
<AutoMatriX_> any kismet users in here ?
<Pollywog> fake packages have saved me a number of times
<jrick> nope
<jrick> E: The package index files are corrupted. No Filename: field for package hal-info.
<jrick> should i try asking on #ubuntu or #debian ?
<Pollywog> no not #debian
<Pollywog> not unless you don't tell them it is an ubuntu system
<jrick> ohh, i see
<jrick> :)
<jrick> they hate ubuntu, don't they
<Pollywog> well they don't like to answer ubuntu questions
<jrick> what about #ubuntu
<Pollywog> yes that might help
<jrick> ok
<jrick> i'll try that
<kane> hey all the sudden on my network drives im getting permison denied when trying to mount them, it worked fine and i rebooted and now, no.
<Pollywog> Filename: pool/main/h/hal-info/hal-info_20070402-1ubuntu1~feisty1_all.deb
<Pollywog> jrick which hal-info is installed?
<jrick> not sure, but it's in the updates
<jrick> (that i can't get to)
<Pollywog> check /var/cache/apt/archives
<Pollywog> for the filename
<Pollywog> Filename: pool/main/h/hal-info/hal-info_20070402-1ubuntu1~feisty1_all.deb   < is that it?
<jrick> let me check
<jrick> uh, i only have two things in /var/cache/apt/archives
<jrick> an empty folder and an empty document called lock
<Pollywog> how were you doing the upgrade?
<jrick> sudo apt-get update
<Pollywog> k
<jrick> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Pollywog> so you must have done 'apt-get clean' recently
<jrick> uh, yeah
<Pollywog> k
<jrick> is there any way to just reconfigure the database?
<Pollywog> cd /var/lib/dpkg
<Pollywog> jrick
<Pollywog> cd /var/lib/dpkg
<jrick> k
<Pollywog> how many files do you see there?
<Pollywog> approx
<jrick> about 15
<Pollywog> k
<Pollywog> good
<jrick> and this is good because?
<Pollywog> because if it were two or three you would have a bigger problem
<Pollywog> hold on
<Pollywog> that package is listed as optional
<jrick> what package?
<jrick> hal-info?
<Pollywog> jrick yes
<Pollywog> cd /var/lib/dpkg
<jrick> what about everything else, like python and stuff
<jrick> k, i'm there
<Pollywog> then do a 'less status' and look for hal-info
<Pollywog> you can use /hal-info
<nahemoth> How do we include the header files in Kdevelop  or Kate?
<Pollywog> then it will drop down to that line
<jrick> it's installed ok
<jrick> optional
<Pollywog> what version does it say is installed?
<jrick> yeah, thought that was interesting
<jrick> Replaces: hal (<< 0.5.9)
<jrick> Conflicts: hal (<< 0.5.9)
<Pollywog> mine says that too
<jrick> 20070402-1ubuntu1~feisty1
<Pollywog> what is in Version
<Pollywog> k
<Pollywog> same one I have
<jrick> could it be because i have that hal installed?
<jrick> not sure if i do...
<Pollywog> do not remove hal
<jrick> command not found
<jrick> it's not on anyways
<Pollywog> it is not a command
<Pollywog> dpkg -l hal
<jrick> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<jrick> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<jrick> is that bad?
<Pollywog> that is all it shows?
<jrick> no
<jrick> you want everything
<jrick> ?
<Pollywog> show the part that stats ii
<Pollywog> starts with ii
<jrick> ii  hal                                     0.5.9-1ubuntu2~feisty1                  Hardware Abstraction Layer
<Pollywog> just the one line
<Pollywog> k
<Pollywog> k this will take a while
<Pollywog> I am trying to find something
<Aresilek> Does anyone know how to install Planeshift?
<hitmanWilly> Aresilek: download it?
<daleach> can I have tomcat use sun's jvm if I install the ubuntu tomcat package?
<Aresilek> hitmanWilly: i already have
<Aresilek> it wont install
<Aresilek> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<hitmanWilly> Aresilek: what error does it spit out?
<Aresilek> hitmanWilly: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<hitmanWilly> Aresilek: there's not much you can do about that other than recompiling it yourself
<Aresilek> :-O
<Aresilek> what causing it?
<hitmanWilly> Aresilek: bad binary design
<Aresilek> :-O
<Aresilek> what does that mean?
<Dekkard> or it could be that there are incompatabilities 2iwth some of kubuntus /ubuntus libs
<Dekkard> download the source and see iof you can compile it
<Aresilek> :-S
<Aresilek> planeshift is a very hard game to compile
<Dekkard> what??
<Pollywog> jrick
<hitmanWilly> Dekkard: i think planeshift only has cvs repos....that'll be fun...
<jrick> yeah
<Pollywog> cd /var/lib/dpkg/info
<Kr4t05> Alright... I'm officially angry at my DVD+/-RW drive.
<Pollywog> ls hal*
<jrick> hal.conffiles  hal-info.list  hal-info.md5sums  hal.list  hal.md5sums  hal.postinst  hal.postrm  hal.preinst  hal.prerm
<Pollywog> k
<Aresilek> hitmanWilly: u know of the game right?
<hitmanWilly> Aresilek: played around with it a little, but never on my kubuntu box
<Dekkard> did you run psclient?
<jrick> i'm not the only one
<jrick> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84872
<hitmanWilly> Aresilek: so it could be a lib incompatibility
<Aresilek> ok :-S
<Pollywog> jrick did you do a apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Dekkard> did yourun the fixlibs script?
<Pollywog> or try to upgrade your distro?
<Pollywog> from one to another?
<Aresilek> fixlibs script?
<jrick> no, did a fresh install of fiesty
<Pollywog> k
<Dekkard> Aresilek:  there is a whole thread on the forums on installign on linux..
<jrick> i did upgrade to kde 3.5.7 though
<Pollywog> jrick how did you do that?
<Dekkard>  they highlight specific libs problems.. i suggest you do sowe work
<jrick> but i don't see how this would make a difference
<Dekkard> some
<jrick> it's on kubuntu's home page
<Pollywog> k
<Dekkard> the nex time you deal with 5th party aosftware and have a prollem.. it would be best if you researched it at THAT site.,. they have a forum .. and talk about issues with installing the planeshift client on linux
<Aresilek> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jrick> Pollywog: oh well, i'll just ask on #ubuntu
<Pollywog> k
<jrick> this isn't kde specific i don't think
<jrick> those gnome's could help me, right?
<Pollywog> yes I think so
<jrick> k
<Pollywog> someone might know
<Rictoo> `run cat --help
<rafleg`> Usage: cat [OPTION]  [FILE] ...
<rafleg`> Concatenate FILE(s), or standard input, to standard output.
<rafleg`> 
<rafleg`>   -A, --show-all           equivalent to -vET
<rafleg`>   -b, --number-nonblank    number nonblank output lines
<Rictoo> ...
<Rictoo> guys
<Rictoo> I wanted to ask a question
<Rictoo> how do i do math through terminal?
<Rictoo> like this won't work:
<Rictoo> `run echo 1+1
<rafleg`> 1+1
<Rictoo> see?
<n8k99> Rictoo you could python print 1 + 1
<Rictoo> how would I do that?
<Rictoo> `run print 1+1
<Rictoo> :S
<Rictoo> nothing...
<n8k99> type "python print 1 + 1"
<Rictoo> `run python print 1 + 1
<Rictoo> ok
<Rictoo> prolly works
<Aresilek> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22805/
<Rictoo> just not through my bot :p
<Aresilek> :-S
<Jucato> Rictoo: echo $[1+1] 
<Rictoo> ok
<Rictoo> `run echo $[1+1] 
<rafleg`> $[1+1] 
<Rictoo> ...
<Rictoo> ok
<Rictoo> it works through terminal
<Rictoo> <3
<n8k99> ah finally an expert!
* n8k99 waves at Jucato
<Rictoo> just not through my bot :9
<Jucato> oh you were referring to me? heheh
<Jucato> hi n8k99!
* n8k99 then lobs a pumpkin at him
<Rictoo> `run echo OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG THIS IS MY BOT <3
<rafleg`> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG THIS IS MY BOT <3
<Jucato> bash's math is very simple, doesn't do floating point afaik
<Jucato> !caps | Rictoo
<ubotu> Rictoo: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Rictoo> lol
<Rictoo> it was my bot
<Rictoo> not me :D
<Dekkard> ] /version rafleg`
<Rictoo> anyway, thanks all
<Aresilek> ur bot wasn't brought up on it
<Rictoo> cmon rafleg` let's go somewhere else now :)
<Rictoo> `part #kubuntu
<Rictoo> :)
<Jucato> pfft
<jrick> Pollywog, no one on #ubuntu is helping me, they have like 1000+ people on unlike the 400 some in here
<jrick> i'll think i'll just post in on the forums
<Pollywog> oic
<Pollywog> k
* hendaus is back
<xlinux__> anyone here?
<Minataku> Nope
<Minataku> All 356 of us are fake
<Minataku> Turns out you're dreaming
<xlinux__> haha.. doesnt seem active for 356 people...
<Minataku> Dreaming of asking for help with Kubuntu
<Minataku> X3
<xlinux__> hey, gotta quick question
<Minataku> And maybe I can even answer it
<Minataku> XD
<n8k99> xlinux__: ask and you might get an answer
<xlinux__> how do I play .iso dvd files with Kaffeine
<Minataku> Good question. Too good.
<xlinux__> I have the .iso file, but kaffeine doesnt recognize it
<n8k99> is not an .iso the same format as the installation
<xlinux__> yeah.. I believe it is..
<n8k99> i don't think you want to 'play' a dvd with a distro installation
<Minataku> Uh
<Minataku> No, n8k99
<Minataku> It's an image of a DVD
<Minataku> Bit-for-bit
<n8k99> ah right-
<n8k99> thanx
<xlinux__> oh no.. this is a dvd image
<Minataku> np
<Minataku> Happens to us all
<Minataku> I call it "Momentary DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUH Syndrome"
<Minataku> XD
<n8k99> then would you need decss or what ever its called?
<n8k99> the dvd decoding libs?
<ardchoille> libdvdcss2
<n8k99> yes that's the one- would you need that to be able to read an .iso
* n8k99 wants to stretch his DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUH moment out
<xlinux__> no, i dont think so.. i can play the DVD from disk. I cant read an .iso stored on the hard drive...
<ardchoille> n8k99: That lib is for viewing dvd movies that use the Content Scrambling System as a protection
<n8k99> of course it is!
<n8k99> ^_^
<n8k99> xlinux__: can you open the .iso with vlc?
<ardchoille> I regularly mount read, create, etc iso files on another box that doesn't have that lib installed
<xlinux__> n8k99: wow, well yes I can...
<n8k99> sweet!
<xlinux__> is there any plugin to allow Kaffeine to play this as VLC does?
<xlinux__> Im cool with VLC if necessary.. just like Kaffeine...
* n8k99 doesn't really use Kaffeine because of VLC
<xlinux__> 06:55:58 PM: xine: couldn't find demux for >/home/xlinux/.kde/tmp-xlinux-laptop/time_to_kill_side1_16x9.iso<
<hendaus> ardchoille: r u there?
<ardchoille> hendaus: No, I'm over here
<ardchoille> :)
<hendaus> ardchoille:  :( , i am stlling mad
<Aresilek> how do i add myself to the games group<'
<Aresilek> ?
<hendaus> ardchoille:  look this --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22768/
<hendaus> maybe u are the one :)
<ardchoille> hendaus: I don't use gnokii and don't even know what it is. I can't believe you're still messing with it.
<Aresilek> How do i add myself to the games group?
<ardchoille> sudo adduser username groupname
<Aresilek> thx ardchoille
<defcon_> which is better, crossoverlinux professional or wine?
<defcon_> i know its the same thing but which is updated the most, etc
<xlinux__> vlc media player is pretty nice...
<hendaus> ardchoille:  ok thanx anyway, let me fight :)
<defcon_> vlc rocks
<ardchoille> hendaus: You're persistent, I'll give you credit for that :)
<billytwowilly> anyone know of an applet that can countdown to a date?
<Aresilek> ardchoille: do i need to restart after that pr anything?
<hendaus> ardchoille:  i think anyone can help me, coz there is no credit :)
<ardchoille> Aresilek: No need to restart. What are you trying to accomplish?
<Aresilek> to play a game
<Aresilek> it wont start
<Aresilek> it's in opt/planeshift
<ardchoille> How are you launching it?
<Aresilek> and it has a big padlock on it :-S
<Aresilek> it wont let me in
<Aresilek> a shortcut on my desktop
<_6StringKng_> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Aresilek> i'm gonna try relogin
<trakinas> does anyone knows any good "icon bar" for superkaramba?
<trakinas> (and Im with 226MB being used! o.o scaring)
<compilerwriter> I have found a sound theme that I would like to try.  The Deb instructions to install the thing are to extract the tarball.  Then to use su -p to run an install script.
<josh__> im trying to install google earth and i have a bin file
<josh__> how do i execute it
<Aresilek> It works!
<compilerwriter> I have no problem with the tar thing, but do I just sudo the shell script or is there a sudo -p or some sort of equivalent I need to use?
<trakinas> josh__: first, open konsole and check if it permisions: ls -lh google-earth.bin (whatever it is named)
<trakinas> if it is executable, it will show smth like "rwxrw--r-- user group file"
<trakinas> the X indicates it is executable. if does, then ./google-earth.bin
<trakinas> if not, give executable properties: chmod +x file
<josh__> -rw-r--r-- 1
<Grant> eh
<Grant> with VMWare, can you access the HD that your VMWare HD is on?
<K1765> Hey all, I need help partitioning my HD, could anyone private message me?
<josh__> ok so what now
<josh__> oh ok
<trakinas> josh__: tried chmod +x file?
<K1765> Or could someone give me a link, that clearly explains how to parition
<josh__> yup
<josh__> thx
<trakinas> you are welcome! :] 
<trakinas> K1765: on windows?
<trakinas> !install kubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install kubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trakinas> !partitioning
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<K1765> ty.. im on kubuntu right now.. I just need help partitioning =p
<ardchoille> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<K1765> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<david_> hello
<trakinas> on kubuntu try also qtparted.
<trakinas> !qtparted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trakinas> ops
<Minataku> Assbot
<trakinas> !QTParted
<K1765> !QTParted
<hitmanWilly> !info qtparted
<K1765> >.>
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu12 (feisty), package size 206 kB, installed size 720 kB
<Minataku> It's not case sensitive
<Minataku> It's just stupid
<hitmanWilly> when in doubt, use !info :)
<K1765> When partitioning, if I do "Guided - Use entire disk" would that screw up windows?
<Jucato> the !info trigger is now necessary for displaying package information.
<josh__> google earth is being REALLLLLY slow
<josh__> 1 frame every 2 seconds
<tinin> josh__ check out that you have 3d acceleration
<josh__> i do
<josh__> for sure
<trakinas> soooo... what about nice karamba icon bars?
<K1765> !gtparted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtparted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !info gparted | K1765
<ubotu> k1765: gparted: GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.5-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 316 kB, installed size 1588 kB
<nico_> i'm having a heck of a time installing the nvidia drivers for a GeForce4 4800 SE. the packages available through adept don't work at all, and i just tried the driver from nvidia.com. now it's saying "sh: /sbin/lrm-video: not found", when i try to "modprobe nvidia" ... which package provides /sbin/lrm-video?
<tinin> nico_ try envy package by alberto milone
<nico_> ok
<walkerd> quit
<walkerd> exit
<walkerd> quit
<hakaisou> pardon, could someone explain to me what this means?
<Jucato> nico_: when you installed nvidia-glx, did you also install linux-restricted-modules-generic?
<hakaisou> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nico_> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> nico_: then you ran "sudo nvidia-xconfig" ?
<josh__> im using ati driver
<nico_> Jucato: yeah. i've set up nvidia cards on about 8 different computers running linux before, three of those kubuntu machines
<hakaisou> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22806/
<Jucato> nico_: hm.. strange then. you're having problems only with this video card? :/
<hakaisou> can someone explain that that means?
<nico_> Jucato: yup
<Jucato> hakaisou: you don't have "build-essential" installed, do you?
<nico_> Jucato: with the (k)ubuntu provided packages, it kept on trying to load the 97xx series driver instead of the 96xx version
<Jucato> nico_: er... edgy or feisty?
<nico_> even though i had installed only 9631
<compilerwriter> I am trying to customize my prompt but am having issues with figuring out how to do it in bash could someone please tell me what I am doing incorrectly?
<nico_> Jucato: feisty
<hakaisou> twould seem not.  thanks jucato
<Jucato> nico_: hm.. are you sure you installed "nvidia-glx" and not "nvidia-glx-new"?
<nico_> Jucato: absolutely
<Jucato> compilerwriter: you might try ##bash (or is it #bash )
<Jucato> might want to*
<nico_> this is my friend's computer who i'm trying to impress with linux's coolness. it's not working so well
<Aresilek> how can i get WoW to work in wine?
<Jucato> oh :(
<Jucato> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Jucato> Aresilek: try that ^^^ or see if #winehq has some answers
<nico_> Jucato: i installed and messed around with nvidia-glx, completely purged it out of frustration and tried again. i've done that 3 or 4 times now
* Jucato thinks hard... :/
<compilerwriter> nico_  are you trying to impress the same person you were a few weeks ago?
<nico_> Jucato: now i've moved on to trying the scripted installer from nvidia.com
<nico_> compilerwriter: a few weeks ago?
<nico_> compilerwriter: perhaps you're thinking of another nico?
<Jucato> nico_: the installer from nvidia.com will work if you don't have nvidia-kernel-common and any linux-restricted-modules package installed
<nico_> Jucato: i know. i removed them already and have pkg-config and my kernel headers installed
<compilerwriter> It seems to me nico_ that someone using the same nick was trying the same thing a few weeks back.
<hakaisou> go figure....  i go through the trouble to compile software, and what do you know?!  it's in the repository
<nico_> compilerwriter: that's odd.
<c|p> for some reason KDE just started to go extremely slow, any reason why it would do this so suddenly?
<c|p> it was working quickly and fine a couple sessions ago
<Jucato> hakaisou: it always pays to search the repos first :)
<jonathan_> maybe a virus c|p?
<hakaisou> indeed
<jonathan_> sorry had to throw that out
<compilerwriter> nico_ I was just wondering if you were out prosilitizing again or if you were still trying to tackle the same old bugaboo. :-)
<c|p> jonathan_: i havent download anything outside of adept
<hakaisou> jonathan_  are you new to linux?
<nico_> compilerwriter: i'm a different nico
<jonathan_> no i made a funny hakaisou
<hakaisou> ok just making sure :D
<jonathan_> but i guess not to funny...
<jonathan_> too*
<hakaisou> no not really
<hakaisou> XFD
<c|p> well, any ideas? =\
<jonathan_> installed beryl/xgl/aiglx/compiz?
<nico_> c|p: what software did you install in the last few sessions?
<c|p> hmm
<c|p> openarena, eclipse
<c|p> xchat
<c|p> i do have beryl but dont use it
<jonathan_> use top
<nico_> yeah. check your cpu usage with top, like jonathan said
<nico_> see which program is bogging your computer down
<nico_> now help me
<nico_> i want opengl
<c|p> Xorg
<c|p> rumbling at about 28-33% cpu
<c|p> nevermind that
<c|p> its 87-100%
<c|p> =\
<nico_> is there any way to find out which package provides a certain file? i know that i need /sbin/lrm-video, but i don't know which package i should install to get that?
<c|p> so, new question: why is Xorg whoring my cpu?
<K1765> How do I get windows media files to run on kubuntu?
<nico_> w32codecs
<Cryoniq> Hi! Is there a way to enable so that a ethernet card can work at the same time as a wireless card with WPA-TKIP works?
<Cryoniq> When I enable the wireless the ethernet is disabled in 7.04
<nico_> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<nico_> so can we get back to my nvidia problem? anyone else have a geforce4 4800 se?
<trakinas> 21532k used! o.o
<Cryoniq> I am using the wpasupplicant, knetworkmanager along with gnome-network-manager and network-manager
<trakinas> ops. 421532k
<trakinas> that's toooo much.
<Aresilek> how can i get the drivers for my intel 950 graphics card?
<Cryoniq> nico I am not sure but I have a feeling that there is some info over at wiki.ubuntu.org searching for nvidia and maybe a hardware support list is around there. Otherwize I think the GeForce4 is in Kubuntu along with the nvidia stuff
<xlinux__> Aresilek; you try the restricted modules in the repos
<Aresilek> hm?
<Aresilek> i think i may have done that already
<xlinux__> hmmm... lemme take a look
<Aresilek> is that from the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<c|p> right
<nico_> can someone see if they have the file /sbin/lrm-video and figure out which package provided it?
<c|p> back to my question: Xorg is maxing my CPU, whats up with it?
<trakinas> there is too much memory in use!
<xlinux__> no.. thats playing restricted filesv with codecs
<nico_> what is this "envy" and where do i get it?
<Hirvinen> nico_: http://packages.ubuntu.org
<nico_> is it in the apt repositories?
<nico_> apt-get install envy?
<nico_> nope
<Hirvinen> nico_: You can also do sudo aptitude install apt-file && sudo apt-file update && sudo apt-file search /sbin/lrm-video
<Hirvinen> Which would tell you that linux-restricted modules has it.
<Hirvinen> Whoops, linux-restricted-modules-common
<c|p> well
<c|p> i think i found part of the problem
<Aresilek> why is ubuntu help site a secure site?
<c|p> Xorg seems to  keep making new processes of itself
<LastMall> sun-java6-jre is what we want for browsing sites ?
<SeanTater> About how fast should a wireless-g network be?
<trakinas> LastMall: in firefox, you want blackdown j2re
<crimsun> LastMall: likely sun-java6-plugin
<Minataku> SeanTater: 54Mbps
<crimsun> (or sun-java5-plugin)
<Hirvinen> Aresilek: It's a wiki, where people log in to edit. Running a site with user accounts without SSL encryption is sinful.
<Minataku> That's LAN only
<trakinas> because java plugin for firefox use blackdown hava, and not sun
<Minataku> WAN is limited to what your ISP gives you
<xlinux__> Areslisk: i dont know... i dont see any restricted packs for the intel 950
<SeanTater> Minataku: "dd" says I'm getting 2552Mbps
<Minataku> SeanTater: Uh, dd isn't a network benchmark tool
<SeanTater> Minataku: dd blahblah | nc -ulp
<Minataku> Yeah, dd isn't for that
<Aresilek> ok Hirvinen, but few others if any do it
<ses1959_> off subject but thought i migh get feed back is faster ram memory better or a faster processor better
<jayteelin> hello - any change I could get some help ?
<Aresilek> i've never seen it
<LastMall> i'm using opera browser and I'm gonna give this sun-java6-jre a spin
<Dragnslcr> ses1959_- depends on what the computer is doing
<jayteelin> i want to install kubuntu on my e1505
<SeanTater> Minataku: okay --
<ses1959_> ram is 533 or 667 and process is due 2  or just due
<jayteelin> but the live cd won't work
<jayteelin> is there a better way to install?
<ses1959_> it is a college laptop for my daughter
<Minataku> dd is for transferring data between devices and converting a file's encoding from one to another
<ses1959_> it is a dell e1505
<jayteelin> yes - it's a dell e1505
<Dragnslcr> DDR2-667 shouldn't be any more expensive than DDR2-533 anyway
<jayteelin> it currently is running vista ultimate (sucks)
<Dragnslcr> And a Core 2 Duo will most likely be faster than a Core Duo
<Hirvinen> ses1959_: Whether adding more or faster RAM or a faster processor would help more depends entirely on your use profile.
<Aresilek> jayteelin: why doesn't the live cd work?
<Aresilek> e1505 = 6400 if i'm correct?
<dwidmann> jayteelin: the alternate cd is nice, but if the live cd doesn't work, you may have trouble after installation
<Aresilek> i had trbl running it at first
<ses1959_> ok i think word processing and term papers but been long time since i was therr
<ses1959_> there
<jayteelin> when I try booting, the little light for the wireless card flashes a bunch of time
<jayteelin> then the system won't boot
<jayteelin> just a flashing cursor
<jayteelin> then, I disabled the wireless and bluetooth and try booting up
<jayteelin> still nothing
<badube> Can some one tell me how to get flash working.  I just installed kubuntu and followed all the instructions for getting all the other restricted formats to work.  It also took some doing gett imbeded mov files to play in konqueror...
<c|p> can _anyone_ give me some help
<jayteelin> it just sits there
<Hirvinen> !anyone | c|p
<ubotu> c|p: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jayteelin> i haven't tried the alternate CD
<Aresilek> hmmm
<dwidmann> !ask | c|p
<ubotu> c|p: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<c|p> Hirvinen: i have been asking but i havent received an answer
<Aresilek> mine used to say software lockup on cpu #0
<ses1959_> cost difference is 25.00 for faster memory and 60.00 for faster processor
<Hirvinen> badube: !Flash doesn't work for you?
<jayteelin> is there a 'minimum' CD like gentoo has?
<badube> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dwidmann> c|p, well, it's long since out of the screen
<c|p> then i will ask again
<Dragnslcr> ses1959_- an extra $25 for DDR2-667 over 533 is kind of a rip-off
<badube> I have all the rpos enabled and there is no flashplugin-nonfree in any of them.
<badube> I mean repos...
<Aresilek> jayteelin: turning off the wireless does help it boot a lot faster
<c|p> Xorg is maxing my CPU, it seems to be making new processes of itself recursively
<Aresilek> jayteelin: how long did you wait before giving up?
<Dragnslcr> ses1959_- an extra $60 to go from a Core to a Core 2 is probably worth it
<dwidmann> badube: you could just download it from adobe's website
<Aresilek> jayteelin: it does take a long time
<jayteelin> I gave it about 10 mins after I saw the kubuntu screen
<Hirvinen> c|p: Sorry, but there's a lot of talking here right now(and usually all the time). I, for one only see the last minute or two.
<dwidmann> c|p: that's really weird, anything special about your setup that might make it do that? When did the problem start?
<ses1959_> ok thank you i will get the core 2 and leave the memory at 533
<c|p> dwidmann: a few sessions ago
<c|p> i just installed kubuntu a few hours ago to
<mas195> can someone direct in extracting files from a .bin file?
<jayteelin> i just wanted to try out the distro before doing an actual 'install' on the machine
<ShadyTree> do you ask that every day
<ses1959_> i think the computer will be fast enought to start college and will change ram later if I want to easer to change ram than processor
<dwidmann> c|p: have you made any changes to the xorg.conf or installed anything that might be buggy or troublesome in the last few hours then?
<dr_willis> mas195,  a .bin could be ANYTHING. :) what is the  thing supposed to be?
<c|p> dwidmann: nope, ive had no reason to make any changes
<Hirvinen> c|p: Command top shows several instances of Xorg?
<Aresilek> jayteelin: and you shut down vista properly right?
<mas195> the new java runtime files
* jayteelin angry - the Pistons just lost
<c|p> Hirvinen: only one, but when i continuously ps ux | grep xorg the pid increases every time
<jayteelin> I did 'full' shutdown before starting from the CD
<ses1959_> have nice evening and thanks for in put
<dr_willis> mas195,  if its a self-insgtalling executable ya chmod +x it and sudo whatever..bin
<crrj> My pistons lost last month, requiring a new engine in the car :S
<LastMall> i got flash to work in opera by downloading the flash tgz and then dumping the files in the plugins folder
<mas195> i don't know anything about linux, trying to learn but the training software that i am using requires the new runtime
<mas195> so i don't kow what sudo is or how to use it
<c|p> sudo runs a command as root
<c|p> sudo <command>
<dwidmann> c|p: that might be normal, mine does that too
<Aresilek> jayteelin: well it's not the problem i was getting, i was getting software lock up on CPU #0
<Aresilek> jayteelin: apart from that it would just boot slowly
<c|p> dwidmann: but mine is hogging all of my cpu
<jayteelin> i wasn't sure where to look for an error - the computer just kinda sits there....
<Hirvinen> ses1959_: I'd max out RAM. I personally wouldn't buy a computer with less than 1 GB and even with 1 GB I'd make sure it could be upgraded to at least 2 GB.
<dwidmann> c|p: must be hogging it for some other reason
<c|p> hrm =\
<c|p> i havent done anything to it though
<jayteelin> how much longer should i give it?
<jayteelin> how much longer do I give it before giving up?
<Aresilek> jayteelin: i didn't have any text?
<dwidmann> c|p: what X driver are you using? X will hog a lot of cpu if it has to draw everything using the cpu instead of the graphics card
<BluesKaj> interesting that opera was the only browser able to DL a pdf document that konq, FF and IE couldn't handle
<jayteelin> no text - just a blinking cursor in the top left
<Aresilek> jayteelin: i think 10 mins was enough
<c|p> hold on dwidmann
<c|p> ill be right back
<jayteelin> when I booted with the wireless *on*
<Aresilek> jayteelin: weird, did u do the check cd for defects option?
<jayteelin> i got a message when i turned it off with fn+f2
<epsi_> yay :D hi
<jayteelin> i'm going to re-burn the CD from a different computer to see if that's the problem
<mas195> dr_willis, i don't know what sudo is or how to use it...
<c|p> ok
<jayteelin> and no, I didn't do the check CD option
<c|p> dwidmann: say again, i couldnt see what you typed
<jayteelin> i could try that and come back here?
<dwidmann> c|p: what X driver are you using? X will hog a lot of cpu if it has to draw everything using the cpu instead of the graphics card
<c|p> dwidmann: im not sure what driver im using, its whatever kubuntu decided
<c|p> i have an ati radeon x300 if you need to know
<Aresilek> jayteelin: yeah you could
<Hirvinen> c|p: ps ux shows Xorg?
<dwidmann> c|p: it's probably using the generic ati driver, might be worthwhile to give fglrx a go and see if it works out
<dwidmann> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> fglrx proprietary most likely
<jayteelin> thanks Aresilek, I'll give it a shot
<c|p> Hirvinen: yes, dwidmann ill try it
<dogatemycomputer> mas195: in linux you are, by default, not an administrator on your machine.  This is usually for security reasons.  If you need to do something as an administrator then you normally prefix the command with "sudo"  (for example.. sudo ./<filename>.bin)..
<dogatemycomputer> mas195: in linux you are, by default, not an administrator on your machine.  This is usually for security reasons.  If you need to do something as an administrator then you normally prefix the command with "sudo"  (for example.. sudo ./<filename>.bin)..
<dogatemycomputer> mas195: in linux you are, by default, not an administrator on your machine.  This is usually for security reasons.  If you need to do something as an administrator then you normally prefix the command with "sudo"
<c|p> bash: fglrx: command not found
<c|p> =\
<dogatemycomputer> asdflkjsjfd
<BluesKaj> c|p : http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<dwidmann> !ati | c|p
<ubotu> c|p: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hirvinen> c|p: That's weird, because on my computer, ps ux doesn't show it at all. ps -e however, shows.
<dwidmann> Hirvinen: c|p was mentioning that it's pid kept going up ... seems that might be normal though (mine does it)
<Hirvinen> c|p: Just make sure that "ps ux | grep -i xorg" doesn't just show you the process "grep -i xorg", with *that* process's pid going up every time.
<c|p> Hirvinen: it isnt
<Hirvinen> Ok, just checking since that's what it did on my computer. I wonder where the difference comes from.
<c|p> well, im going to see what i can do
<Minataku> I upgraded my Macintosh Classic today, now it has 4MB of RAM instead of just 2MB :D
<Minataku> I happened to have some 1MB SIMMs I pulled from another Mac
<trakinas> gtg
<dwidmann> Minataku: Oh my, a whole 2 mb of ram
<phlawless> hello all
<trakinas> cheers all!
<Minataku> dwidmann: I know, I know, it's overkill
<mas195> ok, i tried the sudo command and was prompted for a password but then when it attempted to execute the command i was presented with a command not found error...
<phlawless> still checking to see if anyone currently on has gotten www.linuxmce.com installed
<Minataku> Practically bulging at the seams now
<phlawless> the apps that is
<Minataku> XD
<dwidmann> Minataku: have you had the chance to play with that SGI computer you picked up the other day yet?
<Minataku> dwidmann: Not yet
<Minataku> I still need the following: IRIX 6.5 install media, Monitor with Sync-on-Green
<BluesKaj> mas195, what command ?
<Minataku> But like I said, in the meantime the Macintosh Classic has enjoyed a boost
<Minataku> Two 1MB, 30 pin, non-parity SIMMs
<mas195> sudo jre-6ul-linux-i586.bin
<masterk> sometimes when I go to web pages it stays on the same page and says it loaded the next page
<masterk> does anyone have any idea what's wrong?
<Minataku> 8 chips plus one unpopulated site
<dwidmann> Minataku: ah, SIMMs ... I haven't seen any of those in a while, how ancient
<Minataku> Yep. 30 pin, no less :D
<BluesKaj> mas195, sudo ./jre-6ul-linux-i586.bin
<dogatemycomputer> mas195: did you try "sudo ./jre-*.bin" ?
<masterk> sometimes when I go to web pages it stays on the same page and says it loaded the next page does anyone have any idea what's wrong?
<Minataku> Sidenote, at least in System 6.0.8, Multifinder is much smaller than Finder
<Minataku> masterk: Perhaps the two are identical
<mas195> yes and it presented the same command not found message
<BluesKaj> as long as the file was downloaded to your /home file mas195
<masterk> google.com and tv-links.co.uk are not identical
<mas195> i tried the first command without the ./ in the folder the file is stored in...
<BluesKaj> mas195, you have prefix the file with  ./
<masterk> its been doing this since I blacklisted ipv6
<Minataku> mas195: The ./ is fine
<killux> does anyone have a snd_hda_intel soundcard?
<Minataku> masterk: Unblacklist it
<Minataku> That's a pointless thing to do
<dogatemycomputer> mas195: well.. the "./" tells it to look for the file in the existing directory..
<masterk> then internet will run really slow...
<Minataku> Ah, that problem
<Dragnslcr> Don't worry, masterk, the Internet will run fine if you don't blacklist IPv6
<masterk> i blacklisted it because it was running slow
<mas195> i tried it that way too but it's still saying command not found
<dogatemycomputer> mas195: so if it can't find the file then that would at least tell it where to find it.  Its also possible the file isn't marked as an executable.  You can mark it as executable by trying "sudo chmod 777 ./jre*.bin"
<Minataku> AHAHAH
<Minataku> NOT 777
<Minataku> 774
<Minataku> Or even 744
<dogatemycomputer> mas195: try that then.. 744..
<K1765> Whats this mean, wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\help.exe": Module not found
<K1765> mike@MichaelsPC:~$ wine helwineserver: could not save registry branch to /home/mike/.wine/system.reg : Permission denied
<K1765> wineserver: could not save registry branch to /home/mike/.wine/userdef.reg : Permission denied
<K1765> wineserver: could not save registry branch to /home/mike/.wine/user.reg : Permission denied
<killux> does anyone have a snd_hda_intel soundcard?
<dwidmann> Minataku: you're not being paranoid enough, 700
<dogatemycomputer> LOL
<Minataku> :P
<Minataku> dwidmann: Well excuse me for restricting access to the undeserving members of the "others" category
<Minataku> X3
<mas195> i tried chmod command but the response is no such file found although i can see it when i do a directory list
<BluesKaj> masterk, : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202838
<Minataku> mas195: Are you in the directory the file is in?
<mas195> yes
<dogatemycomputer> mas195: what are you typing to get that directory listening exactly?
<Minataku> RAther, what are you typing to chmod it?
<mas195> just doing a dir command... or is that wrong
<Minataku> Should be using ls
<Minataku> You're in Linux, not DOS ;3
<dwidmann> lol
<dogatemycomputer> well..  dir is a valid command in some linux distros.
<dogatemycomputer> could someone tell me if "dir" works in kubuntu?
<Minataku> It's a crutch
<dwidmann> Minataku: funny thing, I thought dir was an alias for ls, set in the the bash_profile
<Minataku> It might be
<mas195> i am using kubuntu and thats what i used...
<Minataku> But it's still a crutch
<Minataku> The Linux command is "ls"
<BluesKaj> mas195,./ java*.bin
<Minataku> You should learn the language of the place you are in
<Minataku> You're in Linux now, learn Linuxese
<Minataku> XD
<dogatemycomputer> mas195:  don't be too concerned.  some of us are purists so "dir" is a bit, ummm... offensive to some.
<dogatemycomputer> mas195: try ls -la and tell me if you see the file still listed..
<Minataku> When I use DOS machines, I install ls.exe
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> Because it's better :3
<dwidmann> All you need to know to understand what goes on this channel is a working knowledge of sh and english :)
<dogatemycomputer> Minataku: you're such a purist..
<dogatemycomputer> ;)
<BluesKaj> purists like to take the long way around sometimes , just to avoid the smell of ms fumes :)
<dwidmann> Minataku: but isn't using ls in dos a lot like having a crutch?
<mas195> i used ls to see the home folder contents and my file is there.... and with the sudo chmod 744 ./jre-6ul-linux-i586.bin - i still receive the no such file message
<Minataku> dwidmann: Who cares? It's DOS.
<BluesKaj> gawd ..i give up
<dogatemycomputer> mas195: but you see the file in the list when doing "ls -la" .. right?
<Minataku> XD
<dwidmann> Minataku: why would you be using dos again anyway?
<dwidmann> Minataku: who uses dos?
<Minataku> dwidmann: Very old computer
<Minataku> I'm a collector
<Minataku> I have machines from 1980 to 2003
<dwidmann> Minataku: can't get linux to run on it at all?
<Minataku> dwidmann: I _could_, but it would be insanely useless
<mas195> yes
<dwidmann> Minataku:  so is DOS
<Minataku> One, though, no, no Linux
<mas195> the file is present
<Minataku> Since it's an 8086
<Dragnslcr> mas195- type sudo chmod 744 jre and then hit the tab key
<Minataku> dwidmann: It's useful enough as a shell to launch things from
<Dragnslcr> Tab-completion > spelling
<dogatemycomputer> mas195: well.. i'm curious if the file you're seeing is actually a link to another file someplace else.. not sure how that would happen but i'm curious if its possible.
<BluesKaj> wonder if an old pc that ran windows 3.1 could handle a linux distro
<Minataku> Not useful as an OS, but useful as a command interpreter to run cool old games
<dwidmann> true
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: DSL?
<Minataku> You'd need a distro from the era
<Minataku> Which will be entirely useless
<mas195> i tried what Dragnslcr suggested and did not get the error this time... so maybe it was a type-O
<dogatemycomputer> mas195: coolness..
<Minataku> I did install FreeBSD 2.something on one of mine before
<K1765> Why is dam konsole saying wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\help.exe": Module not found
<Minataku> But that was also fairly pointless
<K1765> mike@MichaelsPC:~$ wine helwineserver: could not save registry branch to /home/mike/.wine/system.reg : Permission denied
<K1765> wineserver: could not save registry branch to /home/mike/.wine/userdef.reg : Permission denied
<K1765> wineserver: could not save registry branch to /home/mike/.wine/user.reg : Permission denied
<masterk> where is the blacklist file?
<dogatemycomputer> mas195: is there a reason you didn't just use apt-get to install the java app?
<Minataku> It worked, but it was kinda too old
<BluesKaj> no , older couple with no internet , but a lively interest in most things ...I'm thinking i could talk them into internet if we could get that old pc going ...very cheap old bastard :)
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: I meant damn small linux :P
<masterk> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<mas195> i am using kubunto so i used the adept manager to install and update the apps... still learning the rest
<BluesKaj> yup, I have floppy somewhere
<BluesKaj> damn small linux , i think
<dwidmann> thought it took 50mb ... isn't that a bit much for a floppy?
<mas195> so i don't about all the basics of using linux from a command prompt... just yet... but i like it better than ms so going to be cracking open alot of books and docs soon
<Minataku> Try FreeDOS instead
<dogatemycomputer> mas195: I was just curious..  I think the java app is available in adept so you wouldn't need to download/insatll the binary.  Either way.. happy to hear you're trying so no worries either way.
<Minataku> mas195: Right, keep strong and keep at it
<BluesKaj> yeah , much too much ...no cdrom drive , dunno if i coid even install one on it ...it's so old
<Minataku> A Linux a day keeps Microsoft away
<Minataku> And so on
<Minataku> XD
<dogatemycomputer> Minataku: ahahahahahaha
<mas195> the adept manager downloaded and installed a much older version without any listings for the newer version...
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: so long as it has an IDE controller it probably won't even give you trouble with a half decent one
<dogatemycomputer> mas195: i'm taking up php and c++ because of my involvement in linux.
<BluesKaj> I have a couple old cdroms , dwidmann
<dogatemycomputer> mas195: kinda re-awakened my thirst for knowledge that went stale with Winblowz..
<mas195> ok, so now that i got it extracted... is there anything that i need to do to install it?
<BluesKaj> both work fine
<mas195> i couldn't agree more... i am learning both as well simply because of my line of work
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: I have a mountain of them, most of which are outside of my computer, I just don't feel the need to put all of them in the box at once, even though I could :D
<dogatemycomputer> mas195: "cd jre<tab>".. then .. well.. you'd have to tell us what files are in the directory.. maybe someone here knows what file to run so the app will intall..
<dogatemycomputer> intall = install
<BluesKaj> ok, as long as i have the proper ide cable and psu hookup it should go
<Minataku> BluesKaj: Should
<BluesKaj> ok
<Minataku> You'll need a driver for it
<Minataku> Which is why I say just go for FreeDOS
<mas195> the only things inside that directory are some license texts and some misc folders and a bin folder
<BluesKaj> yeah i have a driver
<Minataku> DR-DOS 7.03 is _very_ nice
<dogatemycomputer> mas195: usually there is a file named "configure" or something very similar.  where did you download the file from?  or what is the exact name?  maybe I can find some info for you.
<BluesKaj> i could hep him get the commodore 64 emulation going on it ...he knows that OS , whatever it's called
<mas195> i downloaded the runtime directly from sun's website...
<dogatemycomputer> downloading now
<mas195> ty
<dogatemycomputer> mas195: i never looked at the binary.. i always used apt-get.. so i'm a bit ignorant here..
<K1765> Umm.. How do I uninstall Kubuntu, so I can reinstall it?
<mas195> your ignorance is measure as something close to expert or genious by comparison to my own... :)
<K1765> How do I uninstall Kubuntu, so I can reinstall it?
<juifsournois> hi :) i get this when trying to compile mplayer with jack support on edgy http://pastebin.ca/515313
<Dragnslcr> K1765- just format the disk?
<Minataku> DANGER- THIS COMMAND WILL DESTROY ALL DATA ON THE DISK : sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=<device name of the drive> bs=512
<Minataku> Then just let it run, but make sure it's what you really want to do first
<K-Ryan> I've got a bit of a problem here.
<killux> is upgrading from edgy to feisty easy?
<K-Ryan> killux: Yes
<K-Ryan> I can't seem to empty my trash, and no, it isn't empty.
<Minataku> I've got a lot of problems, but those are more for a psychiatrist than a Linux channel
<killux> does anyone have snd_hda_intel
<Minataku> X3
<killux> soundcard
<K-Ryan> It won't let me delete a folder that I installed under wine.
<Minataku> K-Ryan: Try deleting it manually
<K-Ryan> Err
<K-Ryan> There are thousands of files
<K-Ryan> I'm not even joking
<Minataku> That's what wildcards are for
<Minataku> Just be really careful
<Minataku> That asterisk is like a throwing star
<Minataku> Very, very dangerous if used irresponsibly
<K-Ryan> And there is no "delete" option when i right click stuff
<Dragnslcr> Damn rm-ninjas
<K-Ryan> Is there a way for me to root remove it or something through the terminal?
<^RiaN^> Minataku: when i change my monitor resolution to 800x600, i can't login anymore
<Minataku> ^RiaN^: Then don't do that
* K-Ryan chuckles.
<^RiaN^> how do i resolve it
<Kr4t05> rofl
<dogatemycomputer> mas195: no idea..
<K-Ryan> Why do you need 800x600? Just out of curiosity,,,
<Minataku> ^RiaN^: Try restarting X, if that fails, try changing the resolution back to what it was
<dogatemycomputer> mas195: I downloaded the same file.. it looks like you have to copy each of the files individually to their respective directories..
<dogatemycomputer> mas195: it doesn't look like a simple procedure..
<K-Ryan> Guys is there a way for me to empty my trash through the terminal?
<Kr4t05> Apparently, I look like Colin Farrell.
<K-Ryan> Anyone?
<mas195> well that sounds like no fun at all... how would i use the apt-get method
<K-Ryan> !trash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> K-Ryan: Probably, yes
<K-Ryan> !delete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about delete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> =(
<^RiaN^> Minataku:  how to change monitor resolution from konsole
<Minataku> Unfortunately, I don't know where it is
<K-Ryan> This is pissing me off
<Minataku> ^RiaN^: xrandr
<dogatemycomputer> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<K-Ryan> Oh I might know what to do...
<Minataku> !xrandr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xrandr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dogatemycomputer> there we go..
<Minataku> Oh, piss off, you don't know crap
* Minataku sighs
<dogatemycomputer> mas195: "sudo apt-get install sun-java-jre" <-- I think that's right..
<K-Ryan> No, really
<Minataku> ^RiaN^: Type "man xrandr" and read that
<mas195> ok, hang on.. going to try
<Minataku> K-Ryan: I was talking to the bot
<Minataku> Sorrty
<^RiaN^> ok
<Minataku> *Sorry
<K-Ryan> Oh
<Minataku> XD
<^RiaN^> i'll try
<K-Ryan> It's ok =P
<K-Ryan> How do I make myself the owner of the folder?
<K-Ryan> I've never had this issue before so I don't know how =)
<dogatemycomputer> ~multiverse
<dogatemycomputer> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Minataku> K-Ryan: Don't bother, just go into the trash folder and "sudo rm *"
<Minataku> If there are directories, you'll have to zap them, too
<dwidmann> K-Ryan: ~/.local/share/Trash
<K-Ryan> Thanks, I was just about to ask =)
<dogatemycomputer> mas195: I think you need to add the multiverse to the repository list..
<K-Ryan> Can I not zap it as a whole?
<Minataku> Yeah
<Minataku> MAKE SURE YOU ARE IN THE TRASH DIRECTORY
<dogatemycomputer> mas195: then you can just install it.  I think there is one for the JRE itself.. then another for the firefox plugin..
<K-Ryan> There are over a thousand folders =*(
<Minataku> Type pwd
<Minataku> Tell me what it returns
<dogatemycomputer> mas195: does that make sense or did you need help?
<K-Ryan> I'm there
<Minataku> Type pwd and tell me what it returns
<K-Ryan> ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<Minataku> There's a bunch in there?
<K-Ryan> It says "/home/ryan/.local/share/Trash/files "
<K-Ryan> No, it's one folder
<mas195> actually, the apt-get command responded with couldn't find package
<K-Ryan> Inside that folder are thousands of files + folders
<Minataku> k
<Minataku> Type "sudo rm -rf *"
<Minataku> This will hose everything in the trash
<K-Ryan> It's still there
<PCVistaOS> what is difference between shit and kubuntu?
<Minataku> Bullpies
<K-Ryan> Kubuntu is freaking awesome
<Minataku> PCVistaOS: One doesn't have you in it.
<Minataku> One guess which.
<Minataku> Now get outta here
<K-Ryan> Heheheh
<PCVistaOS> shit is easier to flush away
<K-Ryan> PCVistaOS: Don't you have some updates to be installing?
<Minataku> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
* dr_willis yawns in boredom at the trolls
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@71-32-164-70.desm.qwest.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Minataku> Thanks a bunch, nalioth
<K-Ryan> He probably needed a reboot anyway =)
<Minataku> I guess HE was easier to flush away.
<mas195> besides, kubuntu runs better on my laptop than winxp or vista ever did....
<K-Ryan> Kubuntu > Windows
<K-Ryan> Hell
<K-Ryan> Linux > Windows
<Minataku> Heehee
<mas195> no argument there
<dogatemycomputer> mas195: sorry.. I missed that line above..
<K-Ryan> =)
<mas195> actually, the apt-get command responded with couldn't find package
<dogatemycomputer> let me find some documentation for you..
<K-Ryan> Thanks Minataku, that did it.
<luqman> hi
<titanix88> hendaus_:hi :)
<K-Ryan> Freed myself of a nice 2 gigs.
<K-Ryan> Hi there luqman!
<luqman> How are you
<Minataku> K-Ryan: No problem
<luqman> k-Ryan
<K-Ryan> Fine fine, yourself?
<luqman> Good
<luqman> so whats up
<K-Ryan> Glad to hear
<K-Ryan> You missed a Vista troll get booted
<K-Ryan> By about a minute
<kgx> mas195:
<luqman> hmm
<kgx> mas195: sun-java5-jre or sun-java5-jdk if u need the dsk
<kgx> *sdk
<dogatemycomputer> sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<epsi_> how can i make a bash script be executeable everywhere (not depending on the file with the script) ? (only ./command in konsole,)
<hendaus_> titanix88:  hi
<titanix88> :)
<hendaus_> i am on #gnokii titanix88
<mas195> that seems to be working perfectly dogatemycomputer
<mas195> thank you very much
<dwidmann> epsi_: put it in a directory that's in your $PATH
<mas195> i have one final problem.... the network manager does not detect my wireless network.... i am thinking that it may be an ipv6 vs. ipv4 problem but don't know how to check it...
<epsi_> dwidmann: and which directory is in "my $PATH" oO
<mas195> kubuntu found my wireless network adapter but does not see my network.... any thoughts
<epsi_> <sorry noob ;D
<dwidmann> epsi_: echo $PATH
<dogatemycomputer> mas195: that's way beyond me..
<mas195> it's all good,  it's all way beyond me at this point
<epsi_> hehe thx
<mas195> :D
<epsi_> the solution is most of the time so easy, you just have to know hot to get there ;D
<SkiffX> any of you guys have gnome and kde on the same system?
<dwidmann> K-Ryan: I could have counter-questioned the troll now that I think about it. What is the difference between $1 and $2+steam. The steam.
<Minataku> >.>
<Minataku> I don't get it
<dwidmann> Minataku: $1 = Vista, $2 = pile of crap
<Minataku> Ah
<Minataku> Sorry, it's 12:12AM here X3
<dwidmann> Didn't want to be too direct ...
<dwidmann> Minataku: same time here
<dwidmann> If I hadn't taken that nap I'd have been out a long time ago
<dwidmann> punched in at work at 4:16am  ...
<dwidmann> and out again at 3pm
<mas195> thanks for all the help everyone... will log in again later on.... good night... or morning depending on your point of view...
<dogatemycomputer> mas195: you said network manager sees yoru wireless network?
<mas195> no, doesn't see the network... only the adapter
<dogatemycomputer> mas195: is the knetworkmanager icon on the bottom right hand corner visible?
<mas195> yeah...
<dogatemycomputer> mas195: is your network hidden? or can you see it from anywhere?
<mas195> i have the option to disable the adapter implying that it is enabled but the network doesn't show up when i click on the show networks.... and the network is visible to the public but it wep
<dogatemycomputer> mas195: i can tell you that it usually works well if the network is visible and is either unsecured or uses wep.. it doesn't work (or at least not well) with WPA/WPA2.
<dogatemycomputer> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fogwar> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<mas195> thanks... i will take a look at it tomorrow... i have a test to take and some homework to finish so i will check back later... thanks again for your help
<SkiffX> guys is there a synaptic in KDE or it just comes with gnome?
<Rictoo> `run echo lol
<rafleg`> lol
<ardchoille> SkiffX: Synaptic is a gtk2 app but you can use it in kde too
<Rictoo> `run apt-get --help
<rafleg`> apt 0.6.46.4ubuntu10 for linux i386 compiled on Mar 14 2007 17:43:24
<rafleg`> Usage: apt-get [options]  command
<rafleg`>        apt-get [options]  install|remove pkg1 [pkg2 ...] 
<rafleg`>        apt-get [options]  source pkg1 [pkg2 ...] 
<rafleg`> 
<Rictoo> :\
<Rictoo> sorry guys :\
<SkiffX> Rictoo, thanks
<Rictoo> ardchoille is the one who answered you o.O
<SkiffX> Rictoo, you use apt-get instead of the managers in kde/gnome?
<Rictoo> of course
<SkiffX> ardchoille, thanks as well :P
<Rictoo> but I came to here to actually just show off my bot :D
<ardchoille> SkiffX: You're welcome :) Although I only use apt-get
<Rictoo> and apt-cache
<ardchoille> Yeah
<SkiffX> any reason why
<Rictoo> `run apt-cache --help
<rafleg`> apt 0.6.46.4ubuntu10 for linux i386 compiled on Mar 14 2007 17:43:20
<rafleg`> Usage: apt-cache [options]  command
<rafleg`>        apt-cache [options]  add file1 [file2 ...] 
<rafleg`>        apt-cache [options]  showpkg pkg1 [pkg2 ...] 
<rafleg`>        apt-cache [options]  showsrc pkg1 [pkg2 ...] 
<Rictoo> SkiffX: It's a ton faster to do it from command line
<SkiffX> gotcha
<Rictoo> You search for the file you want with apt-cache search file
<SkiffX> yeah I suppose I should do it as well
<ardchoille> SkiffX: I use screen + irssi + elinks + mutt, there are weeks that go by when I don't even use X
<Rictoo> like apt-cache search amsn
<SkiffX> ardchoille, damn :)
<Rictoo> what's screen, elinks, and mutt? :\
<Jack3> sweet new kernel
<Rictoo> I'm using irssi right now
<Rictoo> it's great
<Rictoo> Jack3: ?
<ardchoille> elinks is a text web browser, mutt is for email and screen is : Screen  is a full-screen window manager that multiplexes a physical terminal between several processes
<Jack3> btw, anyone know why when i boot low latency kernel it causes my wireless driver to disapear...
<Jack3> Rictoo: 2.6.20-16
<ardchoille> Rictoo: Think of using several text apps in screen and not having to have x at all :)
<Rictoo> Jack3: Nice :D
<Rictoo> i wonder if this will work:
<Rictoo> `run apt-cache search elinks
<rafleg`> links-ssl - Dummy package for transition to elinks
<rafleg`> wv - Programs for accessing Microsoft Word documents
<rafleg`> elinks - advanced text-mode WWW browser
<rafleg`> elinks-lite - advanced text-mode WWW browser (lite version)
<Rictoo> Obviously not :\
<Rictoo> WOAH
<Rictoo> IT WORKED!!1 :D
<Rictoo> my bot only prints the first 5 lines though
<Rictoo> so that it won't really spam
<Rictoo> ardchoille: What's the difference between elinks and elinks-lite ?
<ardchoille> Rictoo: Don't know, never heard of elinks-lite
<lenny> Hi. why colorzilla add-on for firefox doen't work in kubuntu? any idea? substitute? (sorry my english)
<ardchoille> Rictoo: One day X broke and I was like pffft.. I'll fix it next week.
<Rictoo> lenny: #firefox
<Rictoo> ardchoille: haha.
<lenny> ok, didn't know ; )
<Rictoo> It's ok :)
<Rictoo> Life is a learning expierience :D
<Rictoo> `s expierience
<Rictoo> experience*
<Rictoo> there
<Rictoo> `run apt-cache search mutt
<lenny> ...with linux.
<rafleg`> aptitude - terminal-based apt frontend
<rafleg`> devscripts - Scripts to make the life of a Debian Package maintainer easier
<rafleg`> dictionaries-common - Common utilities for spelling dictionary tools
<rafleg`> emacs-goodies-el - Miscellaneous add-ons for Emacs
<rafleg`> fetchmail - SSL enabled POP3, APOP, IMAP mail gatherer/forwarder
<Rictoo> hmm
<Rictoo> mutt...
<Rictoo> `run apt-cache search amsn
<rafleg`> amsn - An MSN messenger written in tcl
<Rictoo> `part #kubuntu
<SkiffX> when you do apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade
<SkiffX> does all the temporary files get deleted afterwards or not?
<dr_willis> SkiffX,  if by temp files you mean the .deb packages its downloading = NO they do not
<SkiffX> but do I need them later on or should I delete them or what do you do ?
<dr_willis> check /var/cache/apt
<dr_willis> i keep them around.
<SkiffX> not that Im low on space
<dr_willis> I got it set where my 3 pc's all use the same 'pc' to cache the deb packages. that way only 1 box has the files
<dr_willis> perhaps once a month i clean it out.
<SkiffX> heh nice
<dr_willis> yep. thees getting to be mor ework done in that area also.
<SkiffX> funny I just ran apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade and 1 min later I was checking X and there on the bottom right side it was indicating that there was more updates available
<SkiffX> like 3 more
<SkiffX> shouldnt havethat command taken care of that
<dr_willis> who knows. :)  im still amazed that it can tell
<dr_willis> i noticed/saw some mention of a security 'auto updater' also.. but forget where i saw that at.
<dr_willis> staroffice dosent need to be hogging all the internet connection for its updates.  when theres imporntant updates heh .
<SkiffX> i c
<SkiffX> dr_willis, ever had both gnome and kde installed ?
<dr_willis> SkiffX,  thats the standard for my machines. :)
<SkiffX> nice
<dr_willis> i normally install ubuntu, then install kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop from the start.
<SkiffX> because Im not really sure which one I want
<dr_willis> and a few other things.
<dr_willis> you dont hafve to decide. :) use them both.. Mixx and match the apps.
<SkiffX> yep
<dr_willis> at the Login Screen theres a menu that people tend to over look to pick what one to use.
<SkiffX> I had ubuntu installed
<dr_willis> I must have a dozen window managers on this box.
<SkiffX> then I installed kubuntu over it
<SkiffX> so now Im on kubuntu
<SkiffX> so how do I get gnome from kubuntu now?
<SkiffX> or is it better to have ubuntu as a base
<SkiffX> then get kubuntu desktop?
<SkiffX> as well as others
<dr_willis> it dosent matter.
<dr_willis> the kdm or gdm login manager has a menu that lets you piuck what desktop to use.
<SkiffX> ok
<SkiffX> so I should do apt-get gdm or something?
<dr_willis> ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop
<dr_willis> are the meta-packages to install
<dr_willis> You can use kdm to get to gnome desktop, and visa versa
<dr_willis> you are proberly better off using KDM if you perfer kde. and gdm if you perfer gnome
<SkiffX> heh
<SkiffX> I have no idea what I prefer
<SkiffX> hmm probably kde I guess
<dr_willis> its trival to switch from kdm to gdm. :) so it dosent matter much
<SkiffX> yeah you are right
<SkiffX> especially now that I configured xorg.conf to my taste
<SkiffX> ok lets get ubuntu-desktop
<dr_willis> it pays to keep notes and a arvhives of your xorg.conf files :)
<SkiffX> dr_willis, you still use win on any of the machines?
<SkiffX> yeah I definitely will start keeping notes
<SkiffX> so I wont forget wtf I did :P
<dr_willis> windows xp on my main game box. and the laptop.
<dr_willis> ubuntu is on all 3 machines also.
<dr_willis> ubuntu only on this box. Its my MythTV box.
<SkiffX> which one is a fileserver?
<SkiffX> well the main aggregate of data
<SkiffX> win or ubuntu
<dr_willis> My Mythtv box is also my fileserver for the rest of the lan
<dr_willis> Its on 24/7 :)
<ardchoille> I have 11 Kubuntu boxes networked through the house.
<Rictoo> how do I see what distro I'm running through terminal?
<SkiffX> dr_willis, Im thinking of doing that
<SkiffX> once I have more knowledge about linux
<ardchoille> Rictoo: lsb_release -a
<Rictoo> thanks <3
<dr_willis> Rictoo,  most have some sort of version file  - and that lsb command :) reads it i think
<SkiffX> but I sure dont wanna lose my 3tb now
<SkiffX> but windows is quite annoying
<SkiffX> although I havent seen vista yet
<SkiffX> but its still outdated crap
<SkiffX> compared to everything else
<SkiffX> but enough of bashing :)
<dr_willis> a $100 pc can be a good file server with linux
<SkiffX> dr_willis, yeah but when you know what you are doing
<SkiffX> but I was surprised with ease of ubuntu
<SkiffX> I tried gentoo before
<SkiffX> about 2 years ago
<SkiffX> for 1-2 months
<SkiffX> it was fun but way too much work in maintaining it
<dr_willis> That describes gentoo
<dr_willis> :)
<SkiffX> but emerge command similar to apt-get is what got me to ubuntu
<dr_willis> Heck thers distros designed where you install them. and bam - instant fileserver specilized box.
<SkiffX> instead of RH and other distros
<dr_willis> package management is an.. interesting.. computer  area  :)
<dr_willis> well night....
<felzix> somehow I managed to make my konqueror browser no longer display the images of one particular webcomic.  Any idea how I can reverse this?
<Cosmo__> how well does ubuntu support graphic cards in SLI?
<Cosmo__> err 2 graphics
<michael__> can i just delete my old kernels?
<michael__> if so how?
<Jucato> michael__: you uninstall kernels like any other app or package. using the package manager (apt-get, Adept, etc.)
<michael__> oh okay, thanks
<Jucato> michael__: although I suggest you keep at least one older working kernel
<Jucato> for backup, in case the current one refuses to boot
<sparr> i swore i would never buy hdcp hardware.  am i cheating if i buy a video card that isnt hdcp-capable, but that contains a gpu that supports hdcp in different cards?
<michael__> i already checked they both boot
<michael__> im having a nother problem though
<michael__> for soem reason knetworkmanager isnt starting
<michael__> i see the green globe in the right hand corner but when i right click it , it just says knetworkmanager isnt running
<michael__> so i cant get wireless working
<michael__> but iwconfig does show my wireless
<Cosmo__> how well does ubuntu support dual graphic  cards running in SLI mode?
<dogatemycomputer> !sli
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sli - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<michael__> is there anyway to show what kde packages i have installed?
<fatman>  hello, i am fat man and i weigh 400 pounds!  you can see video of my supreme fatness at www.fat-man.org
<michael__> uh
<michael__> !kick fatman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick fatman - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<michael__> heh
<fignew> :P
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<michael__> yay
<michael__> bye fatman
* fatman was kicked off #kubuntu by Jucato (User terminated!)
<michael__> :)
<Jucato> just a simple kick.. for now...
<fignew> hehe
<michael__> it will take him a while to walk back him being 400lbs and all
<michael__> ;)
<fignew> such a fair mod ;)
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@80.191.111.132]  by Jucato
<Jucato> lol
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<fignew> still has a brain though :P
<ardchoille> michael__: You can send a list of installed packages to a text file with: dpkg --get-selections > packagelist.txt   and then cat packagelist.txt to read it
<michael__> okay thanks
<Cosmo__> I am getting ready to build myself a new computer, it has been awhile since I bought a new processor. On AMDs is the fx-64 or the athlon 64 x2's better?
<michael__> ugh
<michael__> please help, my knetworkmanager seems to be running, its a green globe, but when i right click it , it says knetworkmanager is not running
<radioaktivstorm> hello, why is it that some of the windows are several hundred pixels to long on my screen (resolution: 1280x800) and how can i fix it
<arescorpio> ---
<radioaktivstorm> hmm, silence....
<michael__> is there anyway to have dpkg be able to remove files based on specifiying the packages that they are installed from
<michael__> i dont know the installed name, just the debs
<sivaji> how to configure kopete to send sms
<ardchoille> michael__: You could probably do a search for the names in adept
<michael__> omfg
<michael__> OMFG
<michael__> i was going to uninstall dbus
<michael__> and then reinstall it
<ardchoille> lol
<michael__> and some how, it decided to remove like EVERY prgram i had installed
<michael__> i managed to kill adept before it finished, but now adept manager is uninstalled, and i cant apt-get, it says archive.ubuntu.com cant resole, even though it does in my browser
<michael__> how might i fix that?
<tahsin> ardchoille: im stuck in step 4
<michael__>  ah thank god i could reinstall dbus
<michael__> that fixed it
<michael__> god i dont even know what it uninstalled before i stopped it
<tahsin> ardchoille: you here ?
<chuen> hi. I have a problem with the boot procedure 'stalling' i have to enter the menu to slecet the kernel manually.
<ardchoille> tahsin: Yep :)
<tahsin> ardchoille: can you help me in step 4 of baghira
<chuen> this happened after i installed gde.
<tahsin> ardchoille: how do i get the icons
<ardchoille> tahsin: I can take a look at the tutorial, but I don't use baghira. What's the tutorial url?
<chuen> but uninstalling gde doesn't fix the problem.
<tahsin> ardchoille: http://baghira.sourceforge.net/OS_Clone-en.php#step4
<ardchoille> tahsin: See the last word in the first sentence in step 4?
<Skiff> guys what do you recommend as an app for sshing from xp to ubuntu?
<michael__> is there anyway to tell what adept did?
<Rictoo|SLP> libxml2-dev: Depends: libxml2 (= 2.6.27.dfsg-1ubuntu3) but 2.6.28.dfsg-1 is to be installed
<ardchoille> tahsin: Click that word
<Rictoo|SLP> How do I downgrade?
<Rictoo|SLP> libxml2-dev: Depends: libxml2 (= 2.6.27.dfsg-1ubuntu3) but 2.6.28.dfsg-1 is to be installed
<tahsin> ardchoille: yes i have downloaded that
<michael__> Is there anyway to check what adept did before it uninstalled itself
<tahsin> ardchoille: how do i use it
<ardchoille> tahsin: There are instruction right on the OS-L page and that buildkit comes with a README file that explains how to set it all up.
<tahsin> ardchoille: well i read them but failed to understand
<tahsin> ardchoille: :(
<ardchoille> tahsin: Basically, you have to unpack the buildkit and run the buildscript.. and wait a few minutes while it builds the icon set.
<tahsin> ardchoille: failed to make it work
<tahsin> ardchoille: how do i unpack and how do i run the buildkit script
<ardchoille> tahsin: Where did you download it to?
<tahsin> ardchoille: /home/tahsin/.kde/share/icons
<tahsin> ardchoille: i also extracted it there
<ardchoille> tahsin: Ok, that's just a build kit, what it does is make the icon set and package it up. The package you moved to ~/.kde/share/icons isn't the icon set.
<blekos> hi, is there a way to associate a certain icon to a certain file extension?
<tahsin> ardchoille: okay so how do i make an icon set
<tinyx> hii
<Contrast> Greets, everyone...
<tinyx> heya
<ardchoille> tahsin: cd ~/.kde/share/icons/OS-L-IconSet-Buildkit && ./buildset
<tinyx> I got this digital camera, and you have to use software to get the pics off the camera because the camera takes pics in the .raw format
<tinyx> and the software it came with is for windows
<ardchoille> tinyx: I'm using digikam to do that with my camera, ut I don't know if digikam handles raw format
<tinyx> oh
<tahsin> ardchoille:
<tahsin> tahsin@tahsin-desktop:~/.kde/share/icons/OS-L-IconSet-Buildkit$ ./buildset
<tahsin> This script builds an installable KDE iconset using bash and convert.
<tahsin> Change what you want, add additional sizes, whatever... :)
<tahsin> Checking for bzip2... found /bin/bzip2
<tahsin> Checking for tar...  found /bin/tar
<tahsin> Checking for convert...  no.
<tahsin> No convert found in path.
<tahsin> ardchoille: then ?
<ardchoille> tahsin: That is not what I posted is it?
<Jucato> !paste | tahsin
<ubotu> tahsin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tahsin> ardchoille: i dont know
<Contrast> Is it safe to remove the non-latest versions of the "linux-headers," "linux-image," and "linux-restricted-modules" packages?
<ardchoille> tahsin: sudo apt-get install imagemagick  . whe that is installed go back and run that command I gave you again
<ardchoille> tahsin: convert is part of the imagemagick suite
<tahsin> ardchoille:ok
<ardchoille> tahsin: Also, in the future, please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste stuff in the channel.
<tinyx> yeah... thank you ardchoille
<tahsin> ardchoille: ok
<tahsin> ardchoille: convert is a part of...... i didnt get u there
<ardchoille> tinyx: digikam work with it?
<tinyx> its installing
<ardchoille> tahsin: You are installing imagemagik, the convert app is part of imagemagik
<tahsin> ardchoille: installation complete
<tahsin> ardchoille: now i run that comman again
<ardchoille> yes
<hudanetcafe> haiiiiiiiiiii
<tahsin> ardchoille: thanks
<ardchoille> tahsin: When the buildset script is done, it will leave you with a tarball of the icon set, you simply need to unpack it into your desired location (~/.kde/share/icons) and then choose them in kcontrol
<tahsin> ardchoille: thanks a lot
<ardchoille> tahsin: You're welcome :)
<tahsin> ardchoille: guess its working ....converting all icons
<ardchoille> tahsin: When it's all done, you should post a screenshot in the screenshots section of the ubuntuforums and show it off :)
<tahsin> ardchoille: so when converting finishes i will get a tarball and ill use kcontrol to install it right?
<tinyx> digikam doesnt have my camera on its list of camera
<tinyx> cameras
<Contrast> ImageMagick really should be included by default.
<ardchoille> tahsin: Yes, you can do it that way, it's faster.
<tahsin> ardchoille: hehe ill try that
<ardchoille> Contrast: O agree
<ardchoille> s/O/I/
<tahsin> ardchoille: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Carbon+Mac+OS+X+clone?content=52541
<tahsin> ardchoille: i wana make my one like this :)
<Contrast> So does anyone know the answer to my question? (s it safe to remove the non-latest versions of the "linux-headers," "linux-image," and "linux-restricted-modules" packages?) All of these outdated packages are taking up nearly a gig of space, and I'm trying to clean up my harddrive.
<ardchoille> tahsin: Wow, that one is nice.
<tahsin> ardchoille: yeah i love that
<tahsin> ardchoille: i want my one to look like that ...hope you can help me :)
<Jucato> Contrast: yes it's safe. although you might want to keep at least one other working kernel as backup
<ardchoille> tahsin: That tutorial is far better than any help I can give you.
<Contrast> Jucato: Thanks... Would you mind looking at a list of what I'm going to remove and keep?
<tahsin> ardchoille: no i meant that carbon OS clone
<Jucato> Contrast: hm.. ok. put it in a pastebin.
<Contrast> K, one sec....
<Jucato> Contrast: usually, the linux- packages not being used by your current kernel is safe safe to remove.
<tahsin> ardchoille: is it ok that its taking so long to convert the icons ?
<tahsin> ardchoille: P4 1.7 Ghz
<tahsin> ardchoille: done :) tarring and compressing :)
<djdarkman_> does someone know how can I 'burn' a mini distro on an USB flash drive?
<tahsin> ardchoille: brb
<ardchoille> tahsin: Yes, it takes a while to convert. It's takeing each icon, and converting to to several different sizes.
<tahsin> ardchoille: i got an error
<ardchoille> What's the error
<tahsin> ardchoille: rmv: cannot move `128x128' to a subdirectory of itself, `OS-L/128x128'
<tahsin> ardchoille: mv: cannot move `128x128' to a subdirectory of itself, `OS-L/128x128'
<tahsin> ardchoille: is it an error?
<ardchoille> tahsin: I got that too, it doesn't seem to make a difference though. ignore it for now.
<tahsin> ardchoille: all done its complete installation time now
<KevinAlaska> Howdy Folks!  Linux expert WANNA BE here help give out terrible advice to the unsuspecting person...   ^o)
<KevinAlaska> I hope all goes well for everyone. :)
<tahsin> lol kevin
<igi> hello, does anyone know something about yazpp, it seems to be missing in feisty reps?
<KevinAlaska> I do.. yeah.. suuuuurre!  I can help!  j/k
<KevinAlaska> <-- dumb nut
<tahsin> ardchoille: i have installed the theme from kcontrol but i dont see any changes
<tahsin> whats up kevin
<tahsin> how are the mosquitoes ?
<ardchoille> tahsin: try restarting kcontrol
<Contrast> Jucato: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22830/
<tahsin> ardchoille: i did that
<igi> hello, does anyone know something about yazpp, it seems to be missing in feisty reps?
<tahsin> ardchoille: but the icons remain the same
<Jucato> Contrast: looks fine to me
<ardchoille> tahsin: You have to click the icon theme (to choose it) and then click the "Apply" button in the bottom right of that window to "apply" the settings
<Contrast> Jucato: Thanks a lot.
<KevinAlaska> I have a question to those who might know though... I have a daemon I have to load each time I come on the computer via Konsole. I have do a "sudo g15daemon".  How can I do this with out the need of typing this each time? I think the file for the command is at /etc/sudoers and then something else but I have no idea after that.
<Contrast> So why aren't those outdated packages removed automatically when doing sudo apt-get autoremove?
<ardchoille> Contrast: Because they weren't a dependency of another package that was installed?
<tahsin> ardchoille: yes i did that and it said updating configuration but nothing happened
<Jucato> Contrast: you usually don't want kernels to be suddenly autoremoved. these are the type of things you want to be exactly sure you want removed
<Contrast> Oh ok. Makes sense.
<ardchoille> Jucato: Good point
<Jucato> Contrast: and because, as ardchoille mentioned, they're not the dependency of some package that was removed
<Contrast> KevinAlaska: Make a shell script with that line and put it in ~/.kde/AutoStart
<ardchoille> tahsin: Open the file manager and see if the icons changed.
<tahsin> ardchoille: i did but no change
<Jucato> igi: try searching in http://packages.ubuntu.com
<tahsin> ardchoille: same old kubuntu icons
<Contrast> KevinAlaska: If you need help on how to do that, let me know.
<KevinAlaska> Contrast, heh.. I do not think you saw my post a bit back there claiming my path of knowledge to the linux expert... I am some where in the Noob area.. :)  what do you mean by your advanced set of words? :) heh
<ardchoille> tahsin: I don't know, then, without being there and seeing what you're doing. the icons changed here
<tahsin> ardchoille: okay
<tahsin> ardchoille: how do i copy as root?
<ardchoille> tahsin: copying a file or folder?
<tahsin> it says to copy that tarball to usr/share/icons
<ardchoille> sudo cp /path/to/tarball /usr/share/icons
<tahsin> ardchoille: thnx
<Contrast> KevinAlaska: My apologies. Hehe. Just open Kate (or whatever text editor you use), then paste the text found here - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22831/ - into it. Save it as something like daemon-start or whatever you want under ~/.kde/Autostart, then do "chmod a+x ~/.kde/Autostart/daemon-start" from a terminal (e.g., Konsole).
<Contrast> KevinAlaska: You'll be asked for your password after logging in each time, but that's the only way I know of achieving this. Someone else, feel free to step in here. :D
<tahsin> ardchoille: my path to tarball is /home/tahsin/.kde/share/icons/OS-L-IconSet-Buildkit
<KevinAlaska> ahhh.. then maybe you can give a step of insight on the weblink I have that touched bases on this.. one sec let me fetch it.
<tahsin> ardchoille: i tried sudo cv /home/tahsin/.kde/share/icons/OS-L-IconSet-Buildkit
<KevinAlaska> that was for Contrast
<Contrast> K...
<tahsin> ardchoille: can u plz tell me what to tpe?
<Contrast> Anyone have any ideas as to why my system is trying to resume from a hibernate image every time I boot now, even though I never put it into hibernate mode?
<|lostbyte|> How to check back block on hda5 ?
<|lostbyte|> it askes for control-D or root pass
<|lostbyte|> control-D goes back to same screen at booy
<|lostbyte|> ??
<Jack3> ugh please help
<Jack3> i need to totally re do dbus
<Jack3> and ive tried everyway of reinstalling it
<Jack3> but knetworkmanager still wont start
<Jack3> it just keeps giving the error about dbus
<Jack3> is there some command that will reset essential packages to normal?
<Contrast> Jack3: sudo dpkg-reconfigure dbus
<Contrast> Jack3: I could be wrong. I just opened a terminal and did tab-completion to make sure that's a valid command, but based on what dpkg-reconfigure does for Xorg, I'd imagine that's what you're looking for.
<Jack3> ugh
<Jack3> no
<Jack3> this is what happens when i do knetworkmanager
<Jack3> Connection to D-Bus system message bus failed:
<Jack3> Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory.
<Jack3> can someone tel me what resides in /var/run/dbus
<Jack3> hello
<KevinAlaska> Contrast, dang.. took me long enough to find it.. I couldn't even find the link in my history.. well here it is ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2461304&postcount=285  I have a part near the bottom that reads the following.  "if you want to have the daemon autorun on startup try running (BE CAREFUL)"  I guess it more like 1/2 the way down the document.  its not very long
<KevinAlaska> so the part that asks me to "Change the user part and add the following to the end of the file:" I am not sure exactly which part that is in the file.  to me that could be two different places.
<KevinAlaska> my file output in konsole is http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/916317
<Jack3> can someone please dcc me their /var/run/dbus folder :(
<KevinAlaska> dcc?
<Jack3> or upload it to rapidshare.com
<KevinAlaska> file transfer?
<Jack3> yeh
<KevinAlaska> sure.. if no one else has it
<Jack3> please :\
<KevinAlaska> there are 2 files
<KevinAlaska> did that first file transfer come up?
<Jack3> no :\
<DBO> Jack3, /var/run is a temporary filesystem
<Jack3> if you want you can zip them and upload to rapidshare.com
<Jack3> it is ?
<DBO> yes
<Jack3> fuck
<DBO> it is generated at boot
<KevinAlaska> okay
<Jack3> god i hate this
<DBO> what did you do?
<KevinAlaska> ohh.. potty fingers! :O
<Jack3> dbus I AM GONNA KILL DBUS
<Jack3> i keep getting
<Jack3> Connection to D-Bus system message bus failed:
<Jack3> Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory.
<DBO> Jack3, why gonna kill dbus?
<Jack3> no matter what i install i cant freken fix it
<DBO> using Ubuntu System Panel?
<KevinAlaska> so I send you dbus and then you kill it.. where is the sport in that.. let it free and have at least fair sport! :P
<Jack3> heh
<Jack3> ubuntu system panel?
<DBO> guess not
<DBO> you would know if you were
<DBO> Jack3, have you rebooted, it sounds like dbus simply isnt running
<Jack3> yes ive rebooted, and dbus is running
<joakim_> hi
<DBO> if you "sudo ls -l /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket" do you get anything
<joakim_> I have a canon printer but there is no drivers for it for linux
<joakim_> does anyone know what to do ..or how to intstall the printer anyway?
<KevinAlaska> you have to use generic drivers....
<DBO> joakim_, I know this is going to sound REALLY harsh... but cannon sucks get a HP...
<joakim_> ok how do I do that?
<joakim_> yeah next time hp for me
<Jack3> ls: /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<DBO> Jack3, if you "sudo ls -l /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket" do you get anything
<KevinAlaska> best thing about cannon is they use different colors in different carts so you do not have to throw out sets of 3 colors just because one is gone
<Jack3> DBO ^^
<DBO> Jack3, thank you =)
<joakim_> so how do I use these generic drivers?
<nagyv> is it normal in feisty, that amarok does not knows the details of the played last.fm track? in edgy it knew about it.
<DBO> Jack3, "ps -e | grep dbus-daemon" turn anything up?
<KevinAlaska> hummm.. let me check them out.  USB setup?
<KevinAlaska> which model?
<Jack3> DBO,  6279 ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon
<joakim_> yes conection through USB
<joakim_> ip5300
<joakim_> yes
* Jack3 cries
<KevinAlaska> so menu--->system settings--->Printers
<KevinAlaska> click on add
<DBO> Jack3, just stay with me ok?
<Jack3> ok
<joakim_> sorry cant find printer
<joakim_> printers in system settings
<joakim_> gotit
<KevinAlaska> have you done this part before in trying to setup the printer?
<joakim_> click on add printer & get option to chose clasic or special printer
<joakim_> which one
<joakim_> ?
<KevinAlaska> might have to try both but classic should be the one
<joakim_> no
<DBO> Jack3, cat /etc/default/dbus | tail -1
<Jack3> DBO, that returns ENABLED=1
<joakim_> ok I am working with the wisard ad printer now
<KevinAlaska> joakim_, isn't it add ---> then choose 'add printer/class'?
<DBO> Jack3, does a pid file exist in /var/run/dbus?
<KevinAlaska> okay good.. best of luck then. :)
<Jack3> dbo, no
<DBO> Jack3, can you please put your /etc/init.d/dbus in pastebin.ca for me
<Etokura> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jack3> dbo, http://pastebin.ca/515533
<joakim_> Kevin..now I want to chose USB port...but it say it is no a valid port
<DBO> Jack3, well what the heck, lets just go ahead and nip this one in the butt then and try it the old fashioned way
<DBO> Jack3, sudo /etc/init.d/dbus stop
<joakim_> ok now it works
<DBO> Jack3, sudo killall dbus-daemon
<DBO> Jack3, sudo dbus-daemon --nofork --system
<KevinAlaska> I found this really cool desktop (what do they call them?) widget that lets me do a search from a small window on the desktop that gives fast results.. called "KarambaLocate"... awesome little thing to have.. try it when wanting to find files folders etc... you then click on them to open them up.. I use "SuperKaramba" program that I loaded in to manage these widgets or what ever they are called.
<DBO> then go ahead and tell me what wonderful error output you get, if none, go ahead and try an application for me Jack3 =)
<Jack3> DBO, Failed to start message bus: The pid file "/usr/var/run/dbus/pid" exists, if the message bus is not running, remove this file
<DBO> I see our problem
<Jack3> hahaha
<joakim_> no it found my ip5300... on the next page I can chose CANON there other models but not the ip5300...
<Jack3> it puts it in /usr/var/run
<Jack3> theres the dbus socket thing too
<joakim_> what to chose?
<Jack3> how do we get it to /var/run
<KevinAlaska> joakim_, double check your cable and maybe try another cable if you have one.  Make sure printer power is on.  These steps seems trivial but from my years of none linux computer work, this is a big time common problem... just checking the bases
<DBO> Jack3, just hold your horses for a moment I need to read man pages =)
<Jack3> :P
<KevinAlaska> well they normally use a series like ip5000 which would cover all ip5300 or ip5500 etc
<joakim_> aha ok
<KevinAlaska> horses? how many horses you got?
<KevinAlaska> heh.. :P
<joakim_> :) no that starts with ipxxxx
<joakim_> bumer
<DBO> Jack3, /etc/dbus-1/system.conf -> pastebin please
<KevinAlaska> humm.. you might have to try different ones and see what happens.... look for a model number sticker that might give other information that might be on that list.  Otherwise try looking for pieces of that model number for a selection choice.. ie. choose different ipxxxx or as you said no ipxxxx choose other 5000 series etc
<Jack3> http://pastebin.ca/515537
<joakim_> you think BJC-xxxx or LBP-xxxx is the one?
<harmental> hey everybody....
<joakim_> ok I'll try
<KevinAlaska> I will see if I can't google something for you real fast.
<harmental> Im having a weird problem with my wifi connection.....
<DBO> Jack3, ok now sudo killall dbus-daemon
<harmental> at startup...it seeems like it is connected to my router....
<joakim_> ok thanks
<DBO> Jack3, sudo dbus-daemon --nofork --system --config-file /etc/dbus-1/system.conf
<harmental> but when i ping google or my router it doesnt find anything...
<harmental> i have to disconnect and then reconnect...
<harmental> then its all ok...
<harmental> im having this problem since my upgrade to feisty..
<harmental> any ideas?
<Jack3> dbo, just says config file specified, but /etc/dbus-1/system.conf already exists
<DBO> thats not how its supposed to work...
<Jack3> i think its using system.conf
<joakim_> I tried the MultiPASS C5000 model but some went wrong with the print out..color mismatch
<DBO> Jack3, sudo /etc/init.d/dbus start
<DBO> that script should read in the config file...
<Jack3> Failed to start message bus: The pid file "/usr/var/run/dbus/pid" exists, if the message bus is not running, remove this file
<DBO> interestingly... that should NOT be doing that...
<KevinAlaska> joakim_ here is a website worth looking at... http://www.turboprint.de/english.html not sure what it fully is but its a start
<DBO> Jack3, give it the restart command
<joakim_> ok thanks...
<Jack3> dbo, gives that same error
<Jack3> i think this must be from me messing with compiling dbus myself
<DBO> Jack3, do you have a /etc/dbus-1/system-local.conf
<DBO> yes I agree it probably is
<Jack3> no , no system-local
<Admiral_Chicago> Jack3: iirc, you can grab that off the SVN and build it for you system
<Admiral_Chicago> iirc, they use SVN...
<Admiral_Chicago> but i don't remember and it's late here for me.
<joakim_> ok thanks Kevin ..I'll leave now
<KevinAlaska> sure?  did you find anything?
<DBO> Jack3, how long ago did you compile dbus?
<Jack3> a few hours ago
<Jack3> i tried make uninstallin everything but it didnt help
<DBO> you have to have some spare config file laying around, system-local or something
<jang_> hi
<wombat_> hi
<wombat_> teh this is good
<wombat_> anyone have luck installing Google Earth 4.1
<Jack3> dbo, i dunno wha you mean
<wombat_> google earth, it's like a 3d rendered map of the earth compiled for debian
<wombat_> sorta works on kubuntu, 'cept im having problems with resolution915
<DBO> Jack3, give me ls -Ra /etc/dbus-1
<KevinAlaska> Anyone here able to help help me understand WHICH PART of the file to edit in with the command "sudo visudo" which give me the file to edit here--> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/916317 ... it tells me to "Change the user part and add the following to the end of the file" (the part to add is---> "user ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/g15daemon") but in that file I see 2 user parts. Which user part am I supposed to add?  Because there is a '# User alias spec
<KevinAlaska> ion'?
<wombat_> some of the graphics is trashd
<Jack3> dbo, http://www.pastebin.ca/515559
<wombat_> n e way lemme know if someone has got Google Earth to play nice
<adi> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL change the root part to your user this would give you the potion to sudo any command
<DBO> Jack3, do you happen to have a /usr/etc/dbus-1?
<Jack3> dbo, yeh
<KevinAlaska> adi, ahhh.. so the part that is the following I put it at the end?
<Jack3> dbo, i found the problem i think
<KevinAlaska> #
<KevinAlaska> # User privilege specification
<KevinAlaska> #
<KevinAlaska> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<KevinAlaska> after the root part?
<Jack3> i downloaded the dbus source and did ./configure, its because the auto prefix is /usr
<adi> yeah you can just add a line that says  (username)    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<adi> username is your user
<DBO> well now that you know your a big dumb dumb =P  You think you can handle that one Jack3?
<DBO> Jack3, running "which dbus-daemon" might be a helpful bit of info too =)
<Jack3> dbo, well, if i do ./configure --prefix=/ that would put it in /var/run/dbus, but wouldnt the other files just dump into /
<KevinAlaska> adi, right.. okay thank you. last part it asks me is to do this in gnome but granted.. I am usind KDE but is there something simular.. here is what the last step is: After this go to System->Preferences->Sessions and add sudo g15daemon to the list
<DBO> Jack3, didnt everything dump into the right path with a /usr tacked on the start?
<Jack3> ill check
<DBO> Jack3, otherwise there are usually more advanced configuration options
<Jack3> now its /usr/var/run lol
<DBO> also you can probably just change the configure file in /usr/etc/dbus-1/system.conf to reflect the proper paths
<DBO> Jack3, yes yes, and the exe is in /usr/usr/bin/dbus/daemon?
<DBO> why did I say eye... get out of my head Billy
<DBO> exe
<DBO> the bin, the bin is in /usr/usr/bin/dbus-daemon
<Jack3> im just gonna edit the configure file in the source and compile it again
<DBO> you want to check where that bin is landing first
<adi> well i would just open a terminal and run sudoedit /etc/sudoers
<Jack3> im just changing this localstatedir='${prefix}/var' to localstatedir='/var'
<KevinAlaska> nothing in KDE to do the sessions editing or what ever its called then? but I will try that way
<Jack3> dbo, should that do it?
<DBO> Jack3, well you also have things going into /usr/etc that need to be fixed too
<wombat_> helo
<wombat_> linux for humans, all the rest of u propellor heads can fuck off
<wombat_> hi :)
<DBO> wombat_, language
<Jucato> !language | wombat_
<ubotu> wombat_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wombat_> k
<hassi> ahoi
<sombhotla> hi room
<wombat_> hi
<wombat_> any 1 tried that Google Earth yet?
<Jucato> KevinAlaska: maybe we have talked in here before :)
<Jucato> !autostart | KevinAlaska
<ubotu> KevinAlaska: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Jucato> you might need that too
<chuen> Hi, can someone try to clarify a 'boot' problem I'm having?
<wombat_> mayb
<Jucato> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wombat_> whats the problem
<KevinAlaska> oh .. heh.. hay Jucato..  :-|
<Jucato> :)
<Tm_T> Jucato: have you seen the light?
* Tm_T hides
<Jucato> Tm_T: depends on which light you're talking about. haven't seen the Sun in quite a while :P
<KevinAlaska> the directions told me to add 'sudo g15daemon' to the list on sessions?  does that make any sense?
<KevinAlaska> jucato
<chuen> OK. When Grub starts, it now only gets as far as the 'boot' command. I then have to 'intervene' , access the menu and manually select whicj kernel i want.
<chuen> then the sequence continues OK.
<Tm_T> Jucato: me ofcourse
<wombat_> yeah sounds like you screwed up menu.lst
<Jucato> KevinAlaska: hm... only for GNOME. best way to do it in KDE is to leave g15daemon running when you logout. it should be restarted when you log back in. not sure about the need for a password
<chuen> This happened after I installed GDE. But I can't imagine how the 2 might be related (maybe they're not)
<Jucato> Tm_T: heh. I haven't seen you until today :P
<wombat_> do a search for that file and fix it
<KevinAlaska> its off when I log back in
<Tm_T> Jucato: shame on you
<chuen> wombat_: Thanks. What kind of error should I be looking for (as I haven't got a clue!)?
<KevinAlaska> unless I do not need to after this edited file in sudo visudo
<Jack3> dbo, okay i make installed everything, now how do i start this?
<KevinAlaska> er.. /etc/sudoers
<KevinAlaska> added the ; user ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/g15daemon
<wombat_> just sudo apt-get install kde-base and cross ur fingers
<Jucato> KevinAlaska: oh, try making a link to ~/kde/Autostart then
<KevinAlaska> line to the #User priviledge specifications
<wombat_> actually start with lilo or grub u might be able to save your exisiting installation
<KevinAlaska> oh.. how then? :-|
<wombat_> dunno, sudo apt-get install grub sounds about right
<chuen> wombat_: What should I be looking for in menu.lst ?
<DBO> first Jack3, run "which dbus-daemon"
<MPS> hi
<KevinAlaska> howdy! :)
<wombat_> try this in console, sudo locate menu.lst
<Jack3> dbo, /usr/local/bin/dbus-daemon
<wombat_> that will tell you if it exists
<MPS> i am having a question about special keys on my nc6120 using feisty
<wombat_> if it does'nt then you haven't got a bootloader
<MPS> there's an information key. usually this calls the kde help. but i'
<chuen> wombat_: I have the file open - but what error should I look for?
<wombat_> try it and get back to me
<ompaul> wombat_, so will 'gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.list'  ;-)
<DBO> Jack3, is that where you installed it to?
<wombat_> read the entries, there should be one for each operating system
<DBO> ompaul, kubuntu =P
<wombat_> yeah that sounds good
<ompaul> DBO, ARRRR
<MPS> but i won't that. i like that it calls an app oder next song in amarok. i also give it an new symcode, F20. but
* ompaul runs away
<chuen> wombat_: Yep.
<MPS> but it also doesn't work. anyone an idea?
<Jack3> dbo, i think so
<ompaul> DBO, thats what happens for joining all them channels :)
<KevinAlaska> jucato let me try rebooting with what I have so far and see if it stays up.
<DBO> ompaul, I know, I got sucked in here the same way
<wombat_> well thats where ur problem is, next
<DBO> Jack3, sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<MPS> anyone an idea?
<wombat_> gotta go code in .NET :(
<wombat_> cya
<chuen> wombat_: Are you answering 2 people? is the "well that's where your problem is" for me?
<wombat_> yep
<wombat_> bye
<chuen> wombat_: I don't understand - but bye.
<phred___> Hello
<KevinAlaska> hello phred__
<phred___> how many lock files are there for the apt / adept system?
<KevinAlaska> /shrug  :`(
<phred___> I have deleted 4 from /var... nothing is running to use it, but I still can't get in.
<phred___> running find again.. there are more
<Jucato> !adeptfix | phred___
<ubotu> phred___: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<michael__> omg
<Shibby86> hey all
<Jack3> who was i just talkin too?
<Shibby86> New kubuntu user here
<Shibby86> jack3: not me
<Shibby86> anybody who knows how to install a NVIDIA card on Kubuntu feisty?
<Jack3> DBO, i fixed it!!!!!!!!
<Jucato> !nvidia | Shibby86
<Jack3> dbo, i went and manually downloaded the dbus deb from archive.ubuntu.com and installed it and it works now!
<ubotu> Shibby86: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Shibby86> jucato: what will that do?
<Shibby86> ubotu: Okey, I will take a look right now
<Jucato> !thanks | Shibby86
<ubotu> Shibby86: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<GuHHH> lol
<Shibby86> good to know :-)
<Shibby86> have to learn every day
<phred___> no output from fuser... dpkg showed   setting up  (listed three files)
<KevinAlaska> the bot is EVIL I say E V I L ! !
<phred___> still have lock files... can I just delete them?
<KevinAlaska> Dear! Dear! Jucato, Friend, Buddy, Pal, Chum! :) you mentioned ~/KDE/autostart link... how do I do that?
<KevinAlaska> g15daemon didn't load up automaticly
<Jucato> KevinAlaska: go to ~/.kde/Autostart right-click in the window -> Create New -> Link to Application
<ShadyTree> or go to that folder, and drag a link from your Start menu into it
<ShadyTree> and copy
<Shibby86> where is this option? (System -> Administration -> Restricted Devices Manager) in kubuntu feisty (kde)
<ShadyTree> we didnt get that
<Shibby86> I can never find it :-/
<KevinAlaska> oh.. its just a konsole thing.. sudo g15daemon :)
<sanelson_> can one run the "migration assistant" after install?
<ShadyTree> Only Ubuntu got the RDM
<thumper> how come when I started Konversation with beryl as window manager I got a Server List window that was always in front?
<ShadyTree> it's a bug
<thumper> reported?
<ShadyTree> you can drag it onto a diff desktop I gues
<ShadyTree> idk
<KevinAlaska> I see.. so by default autostart is empty.  like the startup folder in ((cough)) windowsxp ((cough cough))
<KevinAlaska> thank you though.. I got it. woot. /bad_dance
<sanelson_> is the uma only part of the installer?
<Cosmo__> hmmm, getting ready to build a new system and can't decide between a AMD Athlon 64 x2 5600 or a core 2 duo e6400. any suggestions?
<sanelson_> in fact, I didn't see it on install - is this another thing that kubuntu didn't get?
<ShadyTree> I dont think Kubuntu got that either
<ShadyTree> Kubuntu didnt get 1-click Compiz either
<ShadyTree> I guess they wanted to test them out first before giving them to us
* sanelson_ nods, so is there an extent to which kubuntu is "downstream"?
<ShadyTree> I guess so
<KevinAlaska> AMD tends to be better with games if thats important..   :-d
<ShadyTree> probably not, since he's using Linux
<KevinAlaska> I said "if"!  heh. :P
<michael__> hmm
<KevinAlaska> intel better at CAD, Database work etc.
<michael__> http://pastebin.ca/515610 << can someone tell me how to stop this, i get that every apt-get
<michael__> its because adept tried to uninstall a bunch of shit and i had to killl it beffore it finished
<michael__> and i still want those programs soo....?
<ShadyTree> michael__, run  sudo apt-get autoremove
<ShadyTree> oh
<ShadyTree> did you try reinstalling the ones you want
<michael__> i dont know what it removed
<michael__> i just want it to kepe those programs
<KevinAlaska> rebooting.. brb.. so you have time to hide before I get back. ;P
<ShadyTree> maybe thats from removing ubuntu-desktop
<ShadyTree> maybe you removed a program that was linked to ubuntu-desktop, so ubuntu-desktop got deleted
<_4strO> yop yop
<harmental> Im having a weird problem with my wifi connection.....
<harmental> but when i ping google or my router it doesnt find anything...
<harmental> at startup...it seeems like it is connected to my router....
<harmental> ive been having this problem since i upgraded to feisty....
<harmental> i have to disconnect and then reconnect...
<harmental> then its all ok...
<harmental> any ideas?
<Ash-Fox> !kfreebsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kfreebsd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cosmo__> hmmm, getting ready to build a new system and can't decide between a AMD Athlon 64 x2 5600 or a core 2 duo e6400. any suggestions?
<adaptr> Cosmo__ you're repeating and have been answered
<rothchild> harmental do you have knetworkmanager installed?
<Cosmo__> adaptr: sorry must have missed the answer
<adaptr> must have been another channel, then
<harmental> rothchild: yeap...
<adaptr> what do you intend to use it for ?
<Cosmo__> games, video encoding, web surfing etc.
<ShadyTree> [09:07]  <KevinAlaska> AMD tends to be better with games if thats important..   :-d
<adaptr> get the core duo, then - it beats AMD by up to 30% for video work
<rothchild> harmental I have a similar issue but it's not consistent sometimes knetwork manager crashes at boot and I have to hit ctrl / esc kill it and restart it, maybe if you're just using one AP you could configure it with /etc/network/interfaces ?
<harmental> rothchild: AP?
<rothchild> harmental sorry 'access point' (your wireless router)
<harmental> what bugs me is that when do the whole disconnect/connect thing...it works like charm...
<harmental> rothchild: and also that before doing that it "seems" to already connected....
<epimeth> I don't think that the netman actually crashes... I think that the tray icon just doesn't appear
<rothchild> epimeth, yeah it's still running cos I can see it in the process table but it doesn't allow me to connect
<rothchild> where does knetwork manager keep it's log? is it possible to tail it?
<harmental> rothchild: may i show you my /etc/network/interfaces file?
<Ash-Fox> rothchild, I imagine daemon reloads from knetwork manager are logged in /var/log/syslog
<rothchild> Ash-Fox thanks
<rothchild> harmental sure we can compare, what card do you have?
<harmental> rothchild: DLink DWL-G650 (PCMCIA)
<wombat_> #ubuntu-au
<wombat_> connect #ubuntu-au
<_4strO> /join #ubuntu-au
<wombat_> thx
<_4strO> would be better ;)
<wombat_> hi
<_4strO> yo
<wombat_> ur aussie, good 1
<wombat_> u tried google earth yet?
<_4strO> yes but didn't work fine
<_4strO> too slow for me
<rothchild> harmental here's mine http://pastebin.ca/515653
<harmental> pastebin doesnt work here...donno whats happening...
<rothchild> harmental try http://pastebin.ca/new.php
<harmental> rothchild: heres mine
<harmental> http://pastebin.ca/515656
<_4strO> harmental: weird
<_4strO> is it you who have written it ?
<rothchild> they're very different aren't they!?
<rothchild> does knetworkmanager rely on the interfaces file though?
<harmental> _4strO: ive just modified the default file with my ath0 settings
<_4strO> rothchild: yours is standard
<rothchild> works though!
<_4strO> harmental: i think have your wireless-key written like this in a file is weird
<harmental> rothchild: where do you keep your wep?
<rothchild> I use wpa and knetworkmanager handles it for me in conjunction with kwallet
<harmental> _4strO: is there another way of doing it?
<_4strO> harmental: just using the tool in system settings
<harmental> _4strO: could you explain yourself pls?
<_4strO> yes
<harmental> _4strO: you mean network settings?
<wombat_> dhclient wlan0 works too
<_4strO> K / system setting / network
<defcon_> im having a problem when I have allot of connections open/torrents and firefox windows/irc my ubuntu is internet is really slow even though my connection can handle it in windows
<wombat_> wierd
<wombat_> my connection rocks
<wombat_> you on wifi?
<_4strO> harmental: you see what i mean ?
<tahsin> does anyone have a link for kubuntu newbie guide?
<defcon_> k back
<defcon_> any ideas?
<wombat_> that BackTrack 2 looks like a mighty fine distro for all you pen testers
<harmental> _4strO: yeap...but ive already tried that....
<rothchild> hey tahsin you still at it good stuff
<defcon_> bt2 rules
<tahsin> hey rothchild
<harmental> ok guys gimme a sec ...ill try rothchild file ....
<wombat_> yeah its sweet, i wanna work out how to unleash all them exploits
<tahsin> rothchild: can you help me in step 4
<harmental> ill have to reboot.....
<rothchild> tahsin www.ubuntuguide.org
<rothchild> lol what of that baghira guide?
<tahsin> rothchild: step 4 of baghira
<tahsin> rothchild: yeah
<wombat_> got a holiday soon to play with my linux toys
<rothchild> hit me the link
<tahsin> okay
<tahsin> hold on
<tahsin> rothchild: http://baghira.sourceforge.net/OS_Clone-en.php#step4
<wombat_> defcon, you had a play with JTR yet?
<tahsin> rothchild: i did buildset
<tahsin> rothchild: but icons dont change ...i got the same onl kubuntu icons
<rothchild> lol I don't even need to look this is icons isn't it?
<ulrich> good morning =)
<rothchild> did they build ok?
<tahsin> rothchild:yup correct
<tahsin> rothchild: yup guess so
<rothchild> morning ulrich
<wombat_> evenin
<rothchild> no errors
<tahsin> nope
<tahsin> i got a file .tar.bz2
<rothchild> just go k menu, system settings, appearance, icons, install new icons and point it at your tar.bz2 file that got made by the buildset
<tahsin> rothchild:OS-L.tar.bz2
<tahsin> rothchild: doing that
<gary_> hey ppl
<tahsin> rothchild: i hit apple but the icons dont seem to change
<rothchild> sometimes it takes a minute to load them all up
<tahsin> rothchild: it said updating conguration complete or something
<xlinux__> any particular reason my buddies XP can played a burned DVD but I cant? I can play DVDs, so long as theyre store bought.. but ohhhhh hell no.. I have to boot to windows to watch a burned one
<tahsin> rothchild: but no icon change
<rothchild> tahsin can you see OSL in the list of icon sets?
<jeffrey> when I do sudo apt-get update, I'm getting the following error:
<tahsin> rothchild yes i can
<jeffrey> GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<rothchild> tahsin so click on it and hit apply
<tahsin> rothchild yes i did that
<tahsin> rothchild but no change
<tahsin> rothchild same old kubuntu icons
<rothchild> tahsin I'm afraid I don't know then
<tahsin> :(
<rothchild> tahsin you might want to go through the buildset process again
<Andeh> Hey! I just installed the Kubuntu-Desktop package into my normal ubuntu install and i have a problem
<tahsin> rothchild okay can u direct me?
<xlinux__> soooo sick of everything giving problems... just gets to you after a while
<rothchild> did you install the imagemagick package?
<tahsin> rothchild yes i did
<Andeh> Anyone remember the screen where you get a slider on how powerful your CPU is and how many effects you want?
<harmental> rothchild and _4strO:
<harmental> thx you guys.
<fdoving> Andeh: yes, kpersonalizer
<harmental> rothchild file worked like a charm for me!
<Andeh> I need it to show again, if possible, cause my crappy laptop isnt happy with all KDE's effects
<rothchild> harmental glad to hear it!
<fdoving> Andeh: kmenu -> run command -> 'kpersonalizer'
<Andeh> Yes thanks i did that
<Andeh> Thanks
<harmental> rothchild: still dont fully understand the problem though....
<harmental> but...hey......right now it works ....that fine with me...
<rothchild> harmental I think that knetwork manager uses HAL not the traditional 'interfaces' approach perhaps they just mess with each other?
<Andeh> Also, Kde Control Center is not in my K Menu. I need to run the command manually. How do i put it in the menu?
<xlinux__> anyone have any ideas why a burned DVD wont work in Kubuntu, but it will in XP? Store bought DVD's work fine
<_4strO> harmental: cool :)
<Andeh> Does SuperKaramba come with kubuntu?
<_4strO> Andeh: not by default
<Andeh> Ok, what's the package name?
<fdoving> Andeh: guess :)
<fdoving> i bet you'll guess right the first time.
<Andeh> yaay
<Andeh> :D
<Andeh> Kde is fun... but running it proves how crappy and old my laptop is :-D
<_4strO> Andeh: in kubuntu you have system settings, a kde kontrol light version by defaut ;)
<Andeh> One of the best single core pentium 4's, a 3.06 GHz and only 512 mb of ram lol.
<Andeh> _4strO: What?
<_4strO> you have this : K /system settings
<_4strO> it's like k kontrol but just a little lighter
<Andeh> _4str0: Yes, clever of kubuntu to put the user friendlier one. My brain nearly exploded when i opened Control Center :-)
<basse> hi, i'm running latest kubuntu, and for some reason after boot the network doesnt get real ip. if i run "dhclient" manually it gets one just fine.
<basse> any idea how to start solving the problem? bootup doesnt show any messages, only graphical splash
<Skiff> guys if you have a 120gb disk what would be a good way to partition?
<Skiff> keep in mind Id like a separate partition to just dump crap I dl
<ardchoille> Skiff: For a 120gb drive, I usually use half for "crap I dl", and the other half is divided into about 20gb for / and 40gb for /home
<adaptr> Skiff I'd set aside 1GB for swap, and create a 16GB root partition; the rest goes to /home
<Skiff> k
<adaptr> I see no need to separate the crap from your /home, unless you intend to share it with multiple users
<Skiff> 15-20gb root is for apps I dl?
<adaptr> in which case see ardchoille
<Skiff> adaptr, Im not
<ardchoille> adaptr: I usually use it for file serving
<adaptr> no, it is for the software you install, and 16GB is very, very generous - I run with 8GB root with about half being used
<adaptr> but since it's kinda hard to grow later, better make it generous
<rothchild> basse its in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Skiff> ok so should I chooes the guided option use the entire disk when I install?
<ardchoille> Skiff: I have been using *ubuntu since warty and haven't ever used more than 6gb for the system
<adaptr> you'll have ~95GB left for everything else
<Andeh> Hi again
<defcon_> help, for some reason my gnome log viewer closes as soon as I open it, could this be a problem since I installed kubuntu onto ubuntu?
<ardchoille> but adaptr has a good point, best to make it generous now
<Skiff> ok
<Skiff> thanks
<Skiff> Ill set it manually
<adaptr> well, you were even more generous than me, at that
<basse> rothchild: thjansk i check into it.  kubuntu is nice, but lot ofthings hidden, and system too new to me.. :)
<adaptr> I'd rarely use more than 16GB , unless I intended to install many games (in /opt or wherever) and anticipated having to use a lot of space in /var
<ardchoille> I tend to make daily backups and I keep them on the /storage (crap) partition along with mp3' and such
<rothchild> basse this is a GRUB thing rather than a Kubuntu thing, most linux distros will use the same config
<Andeh> My idea is to save lots of money, buy a dual core 2 and motherboard, more RAM, better graphics, better monitor, put Kubuntu on it and instal fluxbox for when i need to virtualise windows when i'm making music.
<Andeh> Sound good?
<adaptr> besides those, nothing in root grows much beyond your initial install
<Andeh> Fluxbox because it is very light
<Skiff> ok thank you gentlemen
<adaptr> Andeh virtualize windows *how* ?
<basse> rothchild: there isn't a key that i can press and get terminal view?  instead of disabling whole splash
<Skiff> btw I shouldnt pick reiserfs right?
<Skiff> ext3 for everything for the most part?
<adaptr> Skiff yes
<adaptr> keep it simple
<ardchoille> Skiff: I've never used anything but ext3
<ardchoille> Is reiser better than ext3?
<Skiff> gotcha
<adaptr> I've used reiser, it's only useful if you know you have to serve millions of tiny web pages
<Andeh> adaptr: Wine when possible, (wine works with my windows music program) and VirtualBox when not.
<Andeh> My licence expired and i made a lovely script that changes the date to when it was valid, runs my music program in Wine and changes it back when i close it.
<adaptr> Andeh and do either of those allow you to access your sound hardware directly ?
<adaptr> because if not, I wouldn't bother - it's Cubase all the way for me ;-)
<rothchild> basse I'm not sure you may be interested in http://elibrary.fultus.com/technical/index.jsp?topic=/com.fultus.redhat.elinux4/manuals/rhel-rg-en-4/s1-grub-configfile.html
<Andeh> adaptr: Depends how crappy your virtualisation setup is.
<Andeh> Hmm. after installing KDE and using it, my HDD is getting filled with junk data
<Andeh> lets see about this
<Andeh> I also want 4 SATA disks for a software raid 0 setup. I need the Alternate Install CD, right?
<adaptr> could be - why not do yourself a favour and set up RAID 10 ?
<adaptr> you'd need a decent card for it, but it will be well worth it
<adaptr> the adaptecs are around $150 or so, for 4 drives
<adaptr> it will be so fast it's scary
<ardchoille> hehe
<Andeh> How exactly do raid combinations work?
<adaptr> what do you mean ?
<ardchoille> Apps open before you launch them, lol
<Andeh> lol
<adaptr> ardchoille I have seen this happen, yes ;-)
<Andeh> I know raid 0, 1, 5 and a few others, but how does raid 10 work then?
<adaptr> I have installed Windows 2003 server on a 6-disk 15K raid-10 set in 3-4 minutes
<adaptr> Andeh it is a stripe set made up of mirrors
<Andeh> adaptr: LOL
<ardchoille> I saw OpenOffice.org calc open in less than 1 second on a high-end machine.. knocked my socks off.
<adaptr> ardchoille without the preloader running ?
<Andeh> adaptr: Uuuhhmm?
<ardchoille> adaptr: Ah, I don't know about that preloader, it might have been running.
<adaptr> ardchoille it usually is, so yeah
<basse> rothchild: thanks..  for now, i just edited networking script to do some ifups and downs .. seems to work :)  there must be tools to do this in GUI too i guess..
<Andeh> I can get a relatively cheap motherboard with 8 SATA ports, that should install ubuntu in several... seconds?
<adaptr> no, it won't have actual RAID functionality
<adaptr> forget that
<adaptr> for RAID, you *pay* :)
<basse> with all the wonderful gui tools, i always seem to miss all of them.. and have to go around of things
<SubOne> My videos skip and stutter in firefox/mplayer. I know it's not the connection. Any hints on fixing this?
<Andeh> Can anyone tell me what might have caused my / directory free space to go from 50% to 5% after installing Kubuntu-Desktop?
<Andeh> I definately had several gigs so i know the actual installation didnt do that... Any ideas?
<adaptr> Andeh erm.. the KDE libraries ?
<adaptr> Andeh run aptitude clean to remove all downloaded packages, that will get rid of a gig or so
<Andeh> adaptr: Which would only cause the free space to go down to 40%
<Andeh> ooh ok
<Andeh> yeh that probably it
<Andeh> is raid 10 faster than raid 0?
<Andeh> and why would software raid be a bad idea?
<Andeh> ??
<tahsin> how do i copy a .tar.bz2 to usr/share/icons  ? ?
<ardchoille> What's the command for the ooffice preloader?
<MartyMcFly> how do I switch the sound from my sound blaster live sound card to my USB headset?
<tahsin> ardchoille: how do i copy that tarball to usr/share/icons ?
<ardchoille> tahsin: sudo cp /path/to/tarball /usr/share/icons
<Jucato> tahsin: are you installing a complete icon theme?
<Andeh> Why shouldnt i use software raid?
<tahsin> jucato: yes i am
<Jucato> tahsin: why not just use the icon theme installer in System Settings -> Appearance -> Icons?
<Andeh> and if i make regular backups and just want SPEED, i should use raid 0 right?
<tahsin> jucato: that doesnt work for this particular icon theme
<Jucato> then it's probably not a complete icon theme, and you would probably have to copy the icons to their proper places by hand
<tahsin> ardchoille: cp: omitting directory `/home/tahsin/.kde/share/icons/OS-L-IconSet-Buildkit'
<adaptr> Andeh software raid is not a bad idea at all, but using raid-0 for anything is laughably stupid
<adaptr> unless it's swap
<Andeh> adaptr: Why?
<adaptr> because it fails twice as much as a single drive ?
<tahsin> jucato: its a complete icon theme i guess
<ardchoille> Jucato: It's an icon set created from a build script, it works but it uses a "index.theme" instead of a "desktop.theme" which is why I think kcontrol pukes on it.
<Andeh> If i make regular backups then it wont suck, right?
<Jucato> ardchoille: Icon themes use index.theme :)
<adaptr> Andeh if you make regular backups of the entire 4-disk stripe set ? where would you put that ?
<ardchoille> Jucato: Ok, then this one uses a desktop.theme file instead.
<tahsin> ardchoille: cp: omitting directory `/home/tahsin/.kde/share/icons/OS-L-IconSet-Buildkit'
<adaptr> I would advise against using anything smaller then 250GB SATA2 these days, as they cost next to nothing
<ardchoille> The theme works, tho
<Andeh> adaptr: No, backups of the data they contain. This i would put on an external hard drive.
<tahsin> ardchoille: how do i copy it?
<kristina> hi, what was the command to make sure I own all the files in my home directory?
<adaptr> so you'd end up with a 1TB system, and you would back this up how ?
<Andeh> Just my homefolder anyway
<adaptr> Andeh how big are these 4 drives ?
<Andeh> adaptr: Depends but i am 12 years old and dont have too much money to spend on drives.
<tahsin> i tried this without success tahsin@tahsin-desktop:~$ sudo cp /home/tahsin/.kde/share/icons/OS-L-IconSet-Buildkit /usr/share/icons
<ardchoille> tahsin: Dude, please ask someone else. Too often I give you commands and you either don't pay attention or I don't know what. And you really need to stop with the eye candy and learn basic file system navigation, then ome back to the eye candy.
<adaptr> Andeh what I would not do, however, is run raid-10 in software, because there is no direct module for it, so you'd end up with running raid-0 on top of 2 raid-1 arrays, which is 3 times the processing
<tahsin> ardchoille: :(
<adaptr> Andeh okay, so why would you want to buy 4 drives in the first place ?
<Andeh> adaptr: But i could run raid 1 or raid 0 in software, right? I also read software raid 5 is crap.
<adaptr> if you want to save money then buy one, or 2, or 3 - not as many as will fit
<tahsin> jucato: can you help me here ?
<Andeh> adaptr: Cause my current drives suck in size and speed and in raid 0 the more the better?
<adaptr> Andeh software raid-5 is *slow*, yes
<Jucato> tahsin: um I'm not familiar with the icon theme. sorry
<adaptr> Andeh not so, invest a little in security now, thank me later
<Andeh> adaptr: yes, no point in software raid 5. Like a bad complex version of raid 1.
<adaptr> Andeh is this for a desktop system ?
<tahsin> jucato: no just teach me how to copy a file to /usr/share/icons
<Jucato> ardchoille, tahsin: although if it does't use the correct index.theme, then I doubt KDE will be able to see it as a valid icon theme
<adaptr> Andeh not at all, we use it extensively, but then our raid controllers cost a bit more than your entire computer ;)
<Jucato> tahsin: don't. not in /usr/share/icons. just put in ~/.kde/share/icons
<Andeh> adaptr: Yes. I would never use a raid 0 for a professional environment.
<tahsin> jucato: http://baghira.sourceforge.net/OS_Clone-en.php#step4
<adaptr> Andeh that's pretty funny, you talking about a "porfessional environment" ;-)
<Jucato> tahsin: extract the contents of the .tar.bz2 into ~/.kde/share/icons
<adaptr> erm
<ardchoille> tahsin: When you get a chance, please read this page.. it'll help you a great deal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tahsin> ardchoille: thnx
<Andeh> adaptr: Well i can't start one at my age can i?
<Andeh> I use web hosting lol
<Andeh> Cant be bothered with my own server. Even my router doesnt work properly lol
<Andeh> Now back to the raidf
<Andeh> raid*
<Jucato> tahsin: Download the file in the ~/.kde/share/icons/ directory (~ is your home). Unzip it, you get an OS-L-IconSet-Buildkit/ folder. Enter this folder and launch the buildset script from a console (type F4 from konqueror to open a console in the current directory):
<tahsin> jucato: i did those
<Jucato> tahsin: it says in ~/.kde/share/icons/ not in /usr/share/icons
<Andeh> If i could buy a bunch of small second hand identical SATA drives, what would be the best thing to do with them if i wanted optimal speed?
<Jucato> tahsin: ok just reading
<tahsin> jucato: in the forth paragrahph
<Jucato> tahsin: so it doesn't work from System Settings?
<tahsin> jucato: nope
<MartyMcFly> how do I switch the sound output from my sound blaster live sound card to my USB headset?
<tahsin> jucato: BUT IT FAILED ON MANDRIVE @))% and also on my kubuntu
<tahsin> MANDRIVA 2005
<Jucato> hm.. I can't seem to remember the correct commands for this
<Andeh> adaptr: Ok, if i had 4 identical 80 GB SATA hard drives, and no raid controller, and wanted speed, what should i do?
<adaptr> Andeh don't by second-hand hard drives - ever
<Jucato> which is why I can't give you a command.. it requries sudo... which is a bit scary
<Andeh> adaptr: LOL
<tahsin> jucato: okay
<adaptr> Andeh in that case, set up 2 in a raid-1 for your system, and the remaning two as another raid-1 for whatever
<adaptr> there is no excuse for using raid-0, ever
<Andeh> adaptr: Ahem. SPEED.
<adaptr> unless you're doing heavy video work and need lots of scratch space
<adaptr> Andeh system. DIE. ahem.
<Andeh> Raid 1 is not speed.
<Andeh> I said i make backups.
<adaptr> no, it's security
<adaptr> well, it's your early funreal
<adaptr> bleh
<Andeh> Strange how my 12 year old computer hasnt had one funeral yet
<adaptr> really, get a medium drive for your system and a big one for data, all done
<adaptr> 12 years old ? and you will put SATA in that how ?
<Andeh> and it actually runs faster than my windows xp install
<adaptr> wait - it was a birth present ? :)
<Andeh> No.
<ardchoille> Jucato: I placed that icon tarball in /usr/share/icons, unpacked it, went to kcontrol and the icons were there in the icons list. I chose them, clicked Apply and my icons changed to the new theme. I don't know why he is having trouble with it.
<Andeh> Be right back...
<adaptr> potty time ?
<Andeh> Shut up
<Jucato> ardchoille: he's having trouble actually extracting the tarball. I forgot the correct commands :/
<ardchoille> adaptr: too much info, lol
<adaptr> heh
<tahsin> ardchoille: i didnt put it in /usr/share/icons
<ardchoille> tahsin: Where did you put it?
<tahsin> ardchoille: i COULDNT put it in /usr/share/icons
<Ace2016> raid 10, wouldn't that be better?
<tahsin> ardchoille: its in /home/tahsin/.kde/share/icons
<adaptr> Ace2016 yes
<ardchoille> tahsin: cd /home/tahsin/.kde/share/icons && ls -a    <-- tell me the last few letters of the icon tarball
<tahsin> ardchoille: im having trouble putting it in /usr/share/icons
<tahsin> OS-L.tar.bz2
<florian> hello
<ardchoille> tahsin: cd /home/tahsin/.kde/share/icons && tar xjf OS-L.tar.bz2
<ardchoille> tahsin: Then restart kcontrol and see if they're in the icon list
<tahsin> ardchoille: does that put the tarball in /usr/share/icons ?
<ardchoille> tahsin: No, it's already in /home/tahsin/.kde/share/icons
<tahsin> ardchoille: yes but i have to put it in /usr/share/icons as said by the tutorial
<tahsin> ardchoille: and then delete the one in /home/tahsin/.kde.....
<ariez> hello??
<tahsin> hello rothchild
<rothchild> hey ariez
<rothchild> hello again tahsin how are you getting along?
<tahsin> rothchild yeah im still stuck but i think i got a way
<tahsin> rothchild just dont know how to copy a file
<ardchoille> tahsin: I feel it's best at this point for you to learn how to use sudo and how to properly navigate the fs as I don't want to be a party in breaking your system.
<ariez> Ubuntu rulez
<adaptr> thanks for that sentiment
<tahsin> ardchoille: dont worry about the system im using linux to experiment so braking the system wont hurt me lol
<tahsin> breaking*
<rothchild> ehem Kubuntu rulez
<rothchild> ;-)
<tahsin> rothchild ardchoille  : i have this file OS-L.tar.bz2 loactd in /home/tahsin/.kde/share/icons/OS-L-IconSet-Buildkit  ...and i want to copy it to /usr/share/icons how do i go about ?
<tahsin> located*
<rothchild> kdesu konqueror
<ardchoille> tahsin: Ok, I'll give you the command to copy and paste into the terminal.
<sylvestre> hi all
<tahsin> ardchoille: yes please
<ardchoille> tahsin: sudo cp /home/tahsin/.kde/share/icons/OS-L-IconSet-Buildkit/OS-L.tar.bz2 /usr/share/icons
<sylvestre> what's the language of this chan, english?
<ardchoille> tahsin: cd /usr/share/icons && sudo tar xjf OS-L.tar.bz2
<tahsin> ardchoille: thanks got it copied
<SlimeyPete> yes
<SlimeyPete> english
<sylvestre> thanks
<sylvestre> (i'am new and i'm lost ^^'
<user_> hi everyone
<user_> just installed my PC with Kubuntu 7.04
<user_> but don't know where to go after this :)
<sylvestre> me too
<sylvestre> lol
<user_> can anyone help me?
<user_> what should i do next
<tahsin> ardchoille rothchild : thanks got it working finally
<SlimeyPete> user_: well, what do you want to do?
<rothchild> woo!
<tahsin> :d
<rothchild> user_ what are you trying to do?
<tahsin> WoW the icons are cool
<SlimeyPete> user_: you can use "Add/Remove Programs" or "Synaptic" from the menus to install software
<user_> i need to get simple apps like DVD & MP3 playing
<sylvestre> Join #kubuntu fr
<sylvestre> oh
<sylvestre> sorry
<SlimeyPete> oh wait, I just remembered I'm in 'kubuntu not 'ubuntu ;)
<SlimeyPete> user_: you use "Adept" to install software
<rothchild> user_ I'd reccomend having a look at www.ubuntuguide.org espcially the bit on adding extra repositories
<user_> a lot of things inside Adept Installer are disabled
<sylvestre> were can i find a french chan please? (i'm french and totaly lost)
<user_> how to enable?
<SlimeyPete> user_: disabled?
<Andeh> Ok, now without telling me my idea is horrible, CAN i install Kubuntu over a Software raid 0 and will it be faster?
<user_> yes
<SlimeyPete> user_: do you mean they're not installed? if so, just tick them and hit "apply" (or is it "install"... I'm not in kubuntu at the moment I'm afraid)
<user_> ic
<SlimeyPete> user_: this is the main way of installing software in Kubuntu. When you tell Adept to install something it will automatically grab the relevant software from the internet and install it for you automatically.
<SlimeyPete> user_: if you look around in the menus, there should be an option to add Universe and Multiverse repositories. If you enable these and then reload you package lists, you will be able to install many thousands of applications from within Adept
<user_> ok i'll try them out. Thx SlimeyPete :)
<SlimeyPete> no problem.
<root> hi
<root> Dear how can i repair my KUBUNTU 7.40
<root> any one can help
<root> ,e
<root> how can i repair my system
<root> ???
<root> any one
<root> \??
<root> is any one here
<root> ?
<SlimeyPete> well.. we can't help you unless you describe your problem
<root> the problem is
<root> i can't logged in kubuntu via normal start up
<root> i have to use
<root> recovey option
<SlimeyPete> does it give you an error message?
<root> and then have to start the x server
<root> the message
<root> is
<root> sensor limit fail
<shampoonator_> cd kde
<shampoonator_> ARGZ ><
<root> ??
<shampoonator_> i wanted todo /join #kde ;)
<Andeh> Does anyone here know exactly what is different between MEPIS and Kubuntu? I mean any drastic differences that might be worth noting
<SlimeyPete> root: not seen that before
<root> ahan
<root> so tell me how can i repair all the OS
<root> WITHOUT REINSTALLING IT
<SlimeyPete> don't shout.
<Andeh> Caps is fine too
<Andeh> RAWR
<SlimeyPete> I don't think you can, to be honest. This sounds like a kernel issue.
<root> well give me an idea
<rc-win-2-linux> help pls
<SlimeyPete> I can't. I don't have any ideas to give.
<SlimeyPete> rc-win-2-linux: help with what?
<root> i don understand
<root> slimey
<rc-win-2-linux> closing /etc/..../network
<SlimeyPete> root: I don't know how to solve your problem, sorry.
<root> okay
<root> and where is ubuntu
<rc-win-2-linux> i've typed in my config i want and now wht?
<SlimeyPete> root: what do you mean "where is"? www.ubuntu.com
<rc-win-2-linux> btw it's ubuntu 7.04 server
<SlimeyPete> rc-win-2-linux: you mean you've altered your network config? do a "sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0" where eth0 is your network device
<baudthief> I have severe tearing while watching videos with fast-action scenes or draging windows sideways - I'm running nvidia-glx (as far as I can tell) and vsync is enabled... any ideas?
<rc-win-2-linux> sorry my wrong
<rc-win-2-linux> vi /etc/../network
<rc-win-2-linux> vi /etc/../network/interfaces
<Skiff> guys the only way to view all yoru partitions is through fdisk or some other app, or maybe there is a command?
<SlimeyPete> what's with the ..?
<SlimeyPete> rc-win-2-linux: you don't want to put the ".." in there. That will open a new file called /network/interfaces.
<SlimeyPete> Skiff: there's a utility called parted, and a gui one called gparted.
<Skiff> thanks
<SlimeyPete> I don't use them though, myself. I use fdisk, because I'm used to it.
<rc-win-2-linux> SlimeyPete i have the correct vi etc/network/interfaces
<adi> you can use parted print
<ubuntu__> hi
<PeterJB> hi
<rc-win-2-linux> SlimeyPete i have done what i wanted to change, now how do I save this config ?
<ubuntu__> i have installed ubuntu on one hard disk
<SlimeyPete> rc-win-2-linux: ah right. Press escape, then type ":wq"
<Andeh> How do i make the K menu button... bigger?
<Andeh> Or can i change the icon?
<SlimeyPete> rc-win-2-linux: in future, you may find that nano is easier to use than vi.
<Andeh> Yes, nano seems much easier to learn
<Andeh> I almost rebooted X when i got stuck in VI lol
<rc-win-2-linux> SlimeyPete I'm following a how to but there is now instruction as to how to save the config
<SlimeyPete> rc-win-2-linux: like I said, press escape then type ":wq"
<ubuntu__> is it possible to dual boot
<SlimeyPete> then hit enter
<ubuntu__> help me pls
<adaptr> rc-win-2-linux press Esc, then :w to writ eit, then :q to quit
<adaptr> oh, he's hard of reading
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu__: yes. Many people dual-boot.
<rc-win-2-linux> SlimeyPete :-) Ah thx a lot
<ardchoille> !dual-boot | ubuntu__ Have a look at this:
<ubotu> ubuntu__ Have a look at this:: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<SlimeyPete> rc-win-2-linux: no problem :)
<ubuntu__> how can i do that if have 2 os installed already on 2 different harddisks
<Andeh> Where do i change the background color of Konqueror? Mine is black and it looks horrible
<PeterJB> ubuntu__: You could also try running winxp in vmware server http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209
<Andeh> In folders i mean
<ardchoille> Andeh: View -> Configure Background
<Andeh> oh lol
<ardchoille> :)
<rc-win-2-linux> SlimeyPete I think I'll keep this channel open, i might need you again with this howto
<Andeh> No, it's not there and i dont see it in konqueror settings either
<SlimeyPete> rc-win-2-linux: OK. I can't guarantee I'll be here (I keep the channel open 24/7, but I'm not always watching)
<SlimeyPete> but if I'm here I'll try to help.
<ardchoille> Andeh: It's not there?
<ardchoille> Andeh: Do you mean the left pane or right pane of konqueror?
<rc-win-2-linux> SlimeyPete I understand 100% thanks again
<Andeh> Never mind found it
<Andeh> LOL
<Andeh> I turned on the option to enter 3 stars for every character in a password field and it looks really funny
<ardchoille> lol
<hyper_ch> hiho
<Andeh> Wow... KDE itself is a bit slower than gnome on my old machine but Adept runs about 50 times faster than Synaptic, and seems to have all the functions
<Andeh> lol
<tapas> is there a way to make kde not shuffle my desktop icons around on every login?
<Andeh> I used to wait for minutes when doing a search in synaptic
<Andeh> lol
<Andeh> adept does this in under a second yay
<hyper_ch> tapas: save the session upon exiting
<tapas> hyper_ch: bah this saves all open programs with it right?
<tapas> i don't want to go that route ;)
<tapas> session management always sucks in one way or another. or at least it always has whenever i tried it..
<hyper_ch> tapas: save the session once...
<hyper_ch> so everytime you login that one session is started again
<tapas> hmm, i mean: it works for the icons on the panel. then why not for the ones on the desktop?
<WeeJeWel> Anyone managed to install orinoco on kubuntu?
<tapas> hyper_ch: but i will try your advice. thanks..
<Andeh> Where can i manage sessions in KDE?
<hyper_ch> tapas: good luck :)
<hyper_ch> Andeh: what do you mean by "manage sessions"?
<Andeh> In gnome i can choose if i want it to automatically save the session on logout, ask me, or not, etc. Where is this in KDE?
<WeeJeWel> What does this mean?
<WeeJeWel> ehh, hold on lol
<WeeJeWel> ./home/emile/orinoco/orinoco.c: In functie orinoco_get_drvinfo:
<WeeJeWel> ./home/emile/orinoco/orinoco.c:4287: fout: struct net_device has no member named dev
<carles> erm
<carles> how can i install NTFS-3G
<carles> i dont find it in the default repositori
<Andeh> hyper_ch: Where is that feature in KDE?
<hyper_ch> why does one want to
<hyper_ch> Andeh: dunno
<Andeh> hyper_ch: The stuff about sessions>
<carles> in adept i mean
<hyper_ch> Andeh: I don't use kde... but when exiting the gui you should be able to save the session
<Andeh> lol you dont use kde
<Andeh> I already changed it to autosave it, but i dont want it anymore
<carles> i want to access a 2nd hd which is ntfs
<wagnix> I just installed kubuntu 3 days ago and my graphic settings have changed each time I have rebooted and now it wont load anything over 640x480.... suggestions?
<rc-win-2-linux> could somebody pls check out the hosts section @ http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu704_p3 and tell if that looks right?
<carles> i want to access a 2nd hd which is ntfs, they told me about NTFS-3G but i cant find in adept, can any1 help me plz?
<rc-win-2-linux> my hosts file only has 127... localhost and not a third entry, is that right?
<rc-win-2-linux> third entry in the same row
<DJServers> darn i have canged the wrong thing now have to reinstall kubuntu :P now doing that :P
<rc-win-2-linux> SlimeyPete - in nano how do i save the edited file? sorry for all the silly Q's but i very new to linux
<gnomefreak> DJServers: what did you change?
<SlimeyPete> rc-win-2-linux: ctrl+x
<rc-win-2-linux> SlimeyPete - thx
<gnomefreak> DJServers: you should beable to in most cases remove ~/.kde but you will lose all settings you have set
<SlimeyPete> rc-win-2-linux: there are keyboard shortcuts listed at the bottom. ^ means ctrl.
<gnomefreak> s/remove/move-rename
<rc-win-2-linux> SlimeyPete - that's where i went wrong i tried alt
<DJServers> well
<SlimeyPete> rc-win-2-linux: ah right :)
<DJServers> i have changed something in the System setings for my 2 screen and the hole pc crash i am now on the cd
<gnomefreak> DJServers: did you try booting into the safemode kernel and reverting your changes?
<DJServers> yep didnt work
<DJServers> has someone got a ehm.. how to say it..... changing device for a video cart from DFP to CRT ?
<_4strO> DJServers: ?
<_4strO> you want go back to your old config ?
<DJServers> no my old config whas shit thats why i wanted to change it
<_4strO> DJServers: ok but now you cant start your X server ?
<_4strO> think it isnt  better :p
<ReMiiRuru> How can I check my aperture?
<DJServers> no i cant start it anymore
<_4strO> ReMiiRuru: aperture ?
<DJServers> when i boot it just wond start up
<_4strO> DJServers: ??? have you an error message ?
<ReMiiRuru> _4strO: I'm not sure what is that, but I read up on forums that if it's set to 32mb nvidia drivers won't work with the same effect as it doesn't work for me...
<DJServers> no look when i swict my pc on it begins booting i get the kubuntu loading screen after that it stops
<ReMiiRuru> _4strO:  It has something to do with AGP... I think @_@;
<_4strO> ReMiiRuru: ok i see, have a look on this file : /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DraxNS> any known issues with fglrx and shutdown?
<_4strO> ReMiiRuru: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep aperture
<_4strO> (in a console)
<DraxNS> any known issues with fglrx and shutdown? _4strO ?
<ReMiiRuru> _4strO: no results, there's nothing about aperture(nor agp) in my xorg.conf
<_4strO> DraxNS: nop i use the free driveer for myself
<silfar> hi
<silfar> for all
<_4strO> hi silfar
<DraxNS> _4strO: you have 3D?
<_4strO> yes
<DraxNS> HOW?
<_4strO> :)
<DraxNS> :-)
<_4strO> DraxNS: wich video card have you ?
<DraxNS> ati x200 int in laptop
<_4strO> mmm
<_4strO> think you can use the free driver
<DraxNS> dunno... was working fine on edgy
<DraxNS> fglrx
<MaTiAz> Hmm, any idea why Beryl doesn't work? I've got a Geforce 6200 and newest drivers, and direct rendering is working
<DraxNS> now.. it just hangs.. and it is in loop on shutdown/restart/logoff from KDE
<silfar> _4strO: hi, how I have config nvidia driver on kubuntu
<MaTiAz> When I select Beryl as the window manager in beryl manager, the screen just flashes a bit and the window manager stays as KWin :\
<DraxNS> but in session.. it works :-)
<ReMiiRuru> _4strO: Nevermind, I found out my aperture, it's 32mb big, which means bad.
<DraxNS> !slmodem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slmodem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DraxNS> damn
<DraxNS> anyone fixed no carrier error with smartlink modem driver?
<wagnix> anyone know why my resolution would keep changing or why I only have the one choice in settings now?
<Skiff> damn Im having problems with installing nvidia drivers :/
<DraxNS> install is easy...
<DraxNS> ;-)
<_4strO> ReMiiRuru: how you find it ?
<Skiff> I did the system>administration>Restricted Devices Manager  for nvidia drivers
<Skiff> now nothing works
<DraxNS> linux-restricted and nvidia
<_4strO> silfar: sorry i dont know anything about Nvidia
<silfar> _4strO: thanks
<DraxNS> you have to change nv to nvidia in /etc/xorg/conf silfar
<DraxNS> sorry
<DraxNS> you have to change nv to nvidia in /etc/xorg/conf Skiff
<DraxNS> section device... if I am not mistaken
<Skiff> DraxNS, which editor should I use
<Skiff> ?
<DraxNS> kdesu kate
<_4strO> kate
<Skiff> kate /etc/xorg.conf ?
<DraxNS> kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Skiff> $ kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Skiff> kdesu: cannot connect to X server
<DraxNS> ???
<DraxNS> have you typed that in konsole or where? Skiff
<Skiff> DraxNS, yeah
<Skiff> console
<Skiff> Ill nano edit it
<DraxNS> sudo dpkg-xserver-reconfigure
<Skiff> thanks
<DraxNS> you have terminal within X or just terminal?
<Skiff> just terminal
<_4strO> :p
<DraxNS> so no X :-)
<Skiff> yep
<Skiff> nano will do ?
<_4strO> yes
<DraxNS> in that case... yes... nano will do
<_4strO> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DraxNS> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DraxNS> :-)
<_4strO> DraxNS: you play 3D games ?
<DraxNS> one... :-)
<DraxNS> ET RTCW :-)
<_4strO> which one ?
<Skiff> Section "Screen"
<Skiff>         Identifier      "Default Screen"
<Skiff>         Device          "nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] "
<Skiff>         Monitor         "DELL D1028L"
<Skiff>         Defaultdepth    24
<DraxNS> but that from desktop with nvidia :-)
<DraxNS> Skiff: no
<Skiff> the graphics card is correct as well as the monitor
<DraxNS> find line with driver
<Skiff> Section "Device"
<Skiff>         Identifier      "nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] "
<Skiff>         Driver          "nvidia"
<Skiff>         Option          "AddARGBVisuals"        "True"
<Skiff>         Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "True"
<Skiff>         Option          "NoLogo"        "True"
<Skiff> EndSection
<DraxNS> Section "Device"
<DraxNS>   identifier "NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] "
<DraxNS>   boardname "nv"
<DraxNS>   busid "PCI:2:0:0"
<DraxNS>   driver "nvidia"
<DraxNS>   screen 0
<DraxNS> EndSection
<DraxNS> try mine... just keep yuor ident
<thernymous> can i boot the livecd in console mode (ie. without it starting x) ?
<DraxNS> live... no
<unbenutzerNiCK> CAPTCHA
<thernymous> DraxNS: ah ok, thx
<_4strO> weird you dont have a busid in your device section
<Skiff> DraxNS, sorry this is what I have as well Section "Device"
<Skiff>         Identifier      "nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] "
<Skiff>         Driver          "nvidia"
<Skiff>         Option          "AddARGBVisuals"        "True"
<Skiff>         Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "True"
<Skiff>         Option          "NoLogo"        "True"
<Skiff> EndSection
<DraxNS> and no modeline/resolution
<Skiff> hmm?
<_4strO> think you should have a busid line in
<DraxNS> yup..
<DraxNS> what kubuntu?
<Skiff> its ubuntu
<DraxNS> dapper/edgy/feisty?
<Skiff> feisty
<_4strO> type : lspci to have the good value for the line busid "PCI:2:0:0"
<DraxNS> whatever
<DraxNS> here is mine
<DraxNS> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  (rev a1)
<DraxNS> just to help you find it ;-)
<Skiff> like so
<Skiff> Section "Device"
<Skiff>         Identifier      "nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] "
<Skiff>         Driver          "nvidia"
<Skiff>         busid           "PCI:2:0:0"
<Skiff>         Option          "AddARGBVisuals"        "True"
<Skiff>         Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "True"
<Skiff>         Option          "NoLogo"        "True"
<Skiff> EndSection
<Skiff> ?
<DraxNS> add screen 0
<DraxNS> and CHECK if busid is OK!
<Skiff> thnx
<DraxNS> now.. back to slmodem... anyone here knows anything about it?
<DraxNS> was working fine on edgy
<DraxNS> does not work on feisty
<DraxNS> no carrier error ... whatever I do
<Skiff> nano saves automatically?
<DraxNS> and I tried almost anything I could find
<Skiff> just ctrl+x ?
<DraxNS> uhhh..
<DraxNS> let me check...
<DraxNS> crtl+o
<ReMiiRuru> Ah~~~ I won~~ nvidia drivers finally work for me~~ T_T me is so happy~
<Skiff> thnx
<DraxNS> after ctrl+o do ctrl+x ;-)
<DraxNS> and ctrl+alt+backspace
<DraxNS> or startx
<DraxNS> maybe last one is better... it will produce an error if cannot start x
<DraxNS> so it will give us a clue
<DraxNS> _4strO: do you know how to fix slmodem sh*t by any chance?
<_4strO> nop
<DraxNS> know anyone who does?
<_4strO> i even know what is slmodem :p
<DraxNS> I think you can guess... ;-)
<DraxNS> Smart   Link   modem  *^%&^^*)(^%$#&^%
<_4strO> :p
<DJServers> omg i have just buyt windows vista premium whit license code just for 10 euro's :P lol
<nagyv> is it normal in feisty, that amarok does not know the details of the played last.fm track (played in amarok)? (in edgy it worked better)
<hyper_ch> why waste 10 euros?
<DJServers> i am gonne install that on my old pc not on this one
<DraxNS> ok... about ati? _4strO? why would it hang/loop on logout/reboot/shutdown from kde logoff screen?
<DJServers> look what vista has to offer
<DJServers> test it
<DJServers> then kill it :P
<DJServers> or just sell it again
<hyper_ch> you konw the youtube movie "how to install vista in 2min"?
<DraxNS> if I issue sudo poweroff... it works... but if I click on turn off.. it just hangs...
<DJServers> no
<hyper_ch> DraxNS: dapper/edgy/feisty?
<DJServers> whats that about
<DraxNS> feisty
<DJServers> that movie?
<_4strO> DraxNS: dont think it's about ati but most due to XGL
<DJServers> hyper_ch: whats that movie about then?
<DraxNS> _4strO: where to look? what to kill ;-) ?
<hyper_ch> DJServers: how to install vista in 2min   http://www.youtube.com/v/FVbf9tOGwno
<DraxNS> I know it will be in xorg... :-)
<DJServers> o lol lets take a look at that
<hyper_ch> DraxNS: hmmm, you could install Xubuntu... then you won't have that problem
<DraxNS> nope... I am KDE addict :-)
<DraxNS> so it will have to make do
<DraxNS> just what&where
<hyper_ch> DraxNS: you even say you're an addict... is it good manner to give addicts their drugs or try to clean them?
<DraxNS> :-D
<DraxNS> good one ;-)
<hyper_ch> ;)
<DraxNS> I dislike gnome...
<hyper_ch> use Xfce
<DraxNS> X(fce) is .. well small
<hyper_ch> DraxNS: it's beautiful
<DJServers> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DraxNS> and KDE is just best fit
<DJServers> yeah ubotu is back :P
<DraxNS> !slmodem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slmodem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DraxNS> !slmodemd
<Skiff> DraxNS, hmm I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and configured with nvidia drivers first, no dicem, didnt work, then I tried with NV and it works but I guess thats just default right?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slmodemd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_4strO> DraxNS: i thionk i dont understand your problem
<Arwen> Xfce... beautiful? lol
<DraxNS> Skiff: yes... that means you have NOT installed nvidia driver :-)
<hyper_ch> Arwen: sure it is
<Skiff> nice
<DraxNS> _4strO: which one? ;-)
<_4strO> DraxNS: if you select turn of, your screen become shaddy and nothing more ?
<DraxNS> I get konsole kubuntu logo.. with that blue stripe... as while boot up
<DraxNS> just there is no blue stripe... and it does not unload
<DraxNS> blinks at regular rate... and stays like that
<_4strO> mmm
<vtn> Hi, I just upgraded my kernel, when I shut down my system, it hung up with a black screen, I waited for a while, then pressed ctrl+alt+del, noting happened, then I pressed the power button, again nothing happened (because it is a soft key). Some moments later the System stut down and rebooted normally. Does this have anything to do with the kernel? Do you think the kernel was installed correctly? Thanks for helping me!
<DJServers> bye all
<Arwen> whee.... kernel update... *time to recompile all my drivers...*
<DraxNS> so.. it would turn of.. once laptop run out of battery :-)
<DraxNS> same goes with reboot and logoff
<DraxNS> I got either blank screen or that with kubuntu logo...
<Skiff> ok so if restricted drivers way didnt work, how can I install nvidia drivers?
<DraxNS> so I have to poweroff on button
<_4strO> DraxNS: did you wait enough time ?
<DraxNS> like 5 minutes
<_4strO> ok enough !
<DraxNS> no point on waitin more
<DraxNS> looks like it is trying to kill something... but cannot...
<DraxNS> and it is stuck in a loop
<hyper_ch> DraxNS: xfce ;)
<DraxNS> hyper_ch: let the KDE be with you ;-)
<ariez> what is HjU-buntu??
<adi> when you shutdown the system do Ctrl+Alt+f2 for text mode and see if it hangs on something
<hyper_ch> DraxNS: it was.... for almost 3 months :) but then I went into the darker realms of linux
<DraxNS> did that
<adi> and?
<DraxNS> ctrl+alt+f1
<adi> ok and?
<DraxNS> it cant hold on
<adi> what do you mean it cant hold on?
<DraxNS> it lasts ~1-2 sec and brings me back to x
<adi> oh
<DraxNS> to that kubuntu logo
<adi> wierd
<ariez> Dns ubuntu ip, load 89.0 /play -w
<adi> what happens if you log to your older kernel version?
<SlimeyPete> DraxNS: I have the same problem
<DraxNS> and if I do that few times too many... well you can guess.. just plain blank screen
<SlimeyPete> DraxNS: I just use "sudo halt" in a terminal instead
<DraxNS> SlimeyPete: I know that
<DraxNS> but I want to get the hang of it
<DraxNS> it is ~90% fglrx issue
<DraxNS> since I installed it yesterday... and this started yesterday
<SlimeyPete> yes, I use fglrx too
<DraxNS> see :-)
<_4strO> DraxNS: can you past your xorg.conf ?
<hyper_ch> DraxNS: does restarting x help?
<DraxNS> hmm it is on laptop...
<SlimeyPete> DraxNS: Radeon 200M?
<DraxNS> yup
<DraxNS> 200
<SlimeyPete> same here.
<DraxNS> what part of xorg do you need _4strO?
<DraxNS> i'll retype it
<_4strO> DraxNS: all if you can
<_4strO> no$
<_4strO> ok
<_4strO> dont do this
<DraxNS> well ... too much to type
<DraxNS> :-)
<hyper_ch> DraxNS: sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> Morning All :)
<hyper_ch> then you can copy'n'paste it
<DraxNS> it is on laptop
<DraxNS> I am on desktop now
<DraxNS> :-)
<hyper_ch> ssh into the laptop
<_4strO> DraxNS: in Section "Monitor" you have Option "DPMS" ?
<DraxNS> through what? connected via eth to net -)
<DraxNS> I think so
<hyper_ch> the desktop is not connected to a lan?
<DraxNS> it is
<DraxNS> laptop is not..
<DraxNS> no switch
<DraxNS> yes I have DPMS
<hyper_ch> oh, laptop is not...
<DraxNS> hmmm I guess I have found out...
<DraxNS> it is identified as Radeon Xpress 1100 IGP
<DraxNS> and it is just X200
<DraxNS> would that matter?
<_4strO> probably not
<DraxNS> hmmm lspci says it is Xpress 200
<DraxNS> rs 482
<_4strO> if you have the same identifier in device aznd screen sections
<DraxNS> yes.. it is same
<_4strO> it doesn't be a problem
<rbolt> has anyone tried changing the ubuntu startup logo?
<_4strO> it's just a name
<DraxNS> it is just a name :-)
<BluesKaj> X200 requires the fglrx proprietary or open source driver depeneding what you want to do
<DraxNS> :-D
<DraxNS> well I wish to have 3D
<ubuntu__> who are me
<BluesKaj> DRI and google earth or beryl
<DraxNS> ?
<DraxNS> just 3D
<_4strO> DraxNS: if you only want 3d (but low perf) you should use the free driver
<DraxNS> no.. ET will not work with that
<DraxNS> :-(
<_4strO> openarena will :)
<DraxNS> oh well
<DraxNS> :-)
<_4strO> but i tried "cube2" and it dont
<DraxNS> any other clue for fglrx and shutdown?
<NotFaint> So let's say I'm trying to (learn to) compile a kernel... Got the source bz2 file in the /usr/src directory, but when I try to extract it, it seems to give me a lot of lines indicating it's skipping files. Is that something I should be worried about?
<SlimeyPete> NotFaint: how strange. Did you do a "sudo tar -xvjf <tar.bz2 file name>"?
<NotFaint> Well, I thought that might have been the problem, but when I do it that way, it just puts me on a new line with nothing happening. Or does that just mean it's extracting silently? Thing is, I can type in this blank space...
<BluesKaj> DraxNS, for 3D , go here : http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<NotFaint> SlimeyPete: Funny thing I'm getting is that it has written SOME of the files and directories.
<DraxNS> now this was fun
<NotFaint> Considering I don't own the directory, it shouldn't have done any of them, right?
<DraxNS> I have restarted X
<DraxNS> and now poweroff works!!
<SlimeyPete> NotFaint: if you don't have permissions then yeah, it shouldn't write any
<DraxNS> quite odd
<NotFaint> I'm gonna see if maybe it finishes after a minute or two when I sudo it -- I mean if the command line ever comes back.
<SlimeyPete> NotFaint: you're probably best-off installing a kernel source package, unless you need a bleeding-edge or developer-branch kernel
<NotFaint> SlimeyPete: This is for a learning experience. Hell, I don't even know what you're talking about. :P
<BluesKaj> yeah feisty has power off issues after editing X11/Xorg.conf
<DraxNS> so.. I have to log in.... do ctrl+alt+backspace and after that I will be able to poweroff as usual....
<BluesKaj> yes
<DraxNS> what is the catch?
<SlimeyPete> NotFaint: in Adept/synaptic/apt-get you can install a kernel source package instead ogf an image. This will dump kernel source code into /usr/src just as if you'd downloaded the tar file.
<SlimeyPete> NotFaint: you can then compile it manually
<BluesKaj> DraxNS, or do the 3finger linux salute first then choose shutdown in the login scrb
<BluesKaj> scrn
<NotFaint> I'm gonna check to see if extracting it with sudo ever seems to do anything one more time, then I'll try adept.
<DraxNS> whatever... gotta go now.. BB L8r
<BluesKaj> DraxNS, did you get my post about the fglrx 3D tutorial ?
<NotFaint> Funny thing is that I don't know if I should trust my drive activity light, heh. It seems to be always blinking at random anyway.
<NotFaint> SlimeyPete: You know, I think when I do it with sudo and it just gives me this dumb blank stare, that it must be writing files. Otherwise it's writing SOME of them when I do it withOUT sudo, which just doesn't make sense.
<NotFaint> ...OK, got my command prompt back. Guess that's what it was. :P
<maurice> just installed kde 3.5.7 only have one issue... right after kdm username and pass X dies. When I start with startx it all works fine.... where to look ?
<DraxNS> BluesKaj: yes... now I am realyaway
<BluesKaj> ok
<NotFaint> maurice: You know, that's one of the things about all this that keeps me dual-booting rather than just being Linux-exclusive. :P
<maurice> I have no problems with linux at all ... my second dualboot is gentoo ....
<NotFaint> I've had to roll back xorg.config something like 5 times in less than one month because I'm... naturally curious.
<maurice> Yust new to ubuntu ...
<NotFaint> I'm new to it all. I want an automatic rollback after changes have been made if the user is unable to confirm that it works, like when you change video modes in WinXP.
<epimeth> NotFaint: naturally curious?  more like "like to break things" :-p
<NotFaint> epimeth: Yeah, sounds about right. :P
<NotFaint> I can't help that X is fragile, haha
<NotFaint> There's this machine at work that uses an S3 Unichrome onboard video thing, and when I try to set that as the driver in Kubuntu, X won't start or whatever.
<NotFaint> OpenChrome works fine, but not Unichrome.
<mason> hello
<mason> i come from china
<Lynoure> mason: hello.
<mason> is there anyone like share some thing with me?
<NotFaint> Welcome to the Internet. It's a bit different from China, I've heard.
<mason> where are from?
<NotFaint> </poor attempt at humor>
<NotFaint> explore: Fraud!
<encompass> Does anyone know of a calendar making program for ubuntu?
<Lynoure> mason: for non-support talk try #ubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu-offtopic instead
<mommo> +
<vtn> Hi, I just upgraded my kernel, when I shut down my system, it hung up with a black screen, I waited for a while, then pressed ctrl+alt+del, noting happened, then I pressed the power button, again nothing happened (because it is a soft key). Some moments later the System stut down and rebooted normally. Does this have anything to do with the kernel? Do you think the kernel was installed correctly? Thanks for helping me!
<NotFaint> SlimeyPete: Thanks for the help, I think I'm past it.
<NotFaint> vtn: sounds like X stopped displaying stuff
<encompass> vtn: if you booted then I am sure you are just fine
<vtn> okay then I am reliefed
<SlimeyPete> NotFaint: no problem :)
<NotFaint> And I'm out, before I accidentally try giving someone advice and get their xorg.config file screwed up... :P
<MaTiAz> lol
<Arwen> vtn, even if the new kernel doesn't work, you can still boot the old one :-)
<vtn> yeah, but strangely it works
<encompass> vtn kernels in linux are different then windows...
<masonliu> hello and i have a problem that is how can i open chm files.it reported 936
<masonliu> kchmviewer can not open chinese chm file
<vtn> encompass: what do you mean by that?
<epimeth> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<epimeth> how do I run the adept updator?
<epimeth> its not in my system submenu
<rothchild> epimeth try going through your kstart menu run command and type kdesu adept
<epimeth> adept_updator... heh
<epimeth> or not?
<epimeth> running adept_updator opens it and tells me I need root privs, kdesu adept_updator says it doesn't exist???
<epimeth> I guess I smell bad :-)
<Jucato> epimeth: adept_updater
<epimeth> I tried that, Jucato!
<epimeth> :-(
<Jucato> updater not updator
<epimeth> damnit!!! lol
<Arwen> !foo
<ubotu> foo is bar
<epimeth> cheers Jucato! :-p
<Jucato> epimeth: Tab completion helps a lot in the command line :)
<epimeth> yea, but with kdesu it wouldn't complete.... and I didn't notice it was e
<basse> hey, now that i'm finally on the channel, i might also ask about this "root" system.. it's my sons machine, and i dont necesssarily want him to have root access...  is it possible to make kubuntu prompt root password when you want to for example start adept_manager ?
<ReMiiRuru> Is there something like windows 'daemon tools' for (k)ubuntu?
<basse> now my son is just sudoer and it asks his own passwd
<epimeth> ReMiiRuru: you don't need it, you mount images like you mount any filesystem
<ReMiiRuru> epimeth: Oh, I do? Neat.
<epimeth> basse: just take him off of the "admin" group
<Jucato> basse: create a different user for your son and don't put him in the admin group
<epimeth> thats good, too :-)
<Jucato> basse: or create a new user that will be admin, put it in the admin group, and remove your son from the admin group
<epimeth> in fact, thats better....
<Jucato> make up your mind! :P
<epimeth> cuz if he's the only user than you won't be able to log in as root unless you enable root logins first
<epimeth> Jucato: the "thats better" was for creating a new user without admin... you just happened to finish typing before me
<epimeth> :-)
<Jucato> :)
<epimeth> any reason to not upgrade the kernel?
<_4strO> epimeth: if you dont use UUID in your fstab
<epimeth> the cdrom seems to not use it....
<epimeth> but everything else does
<_4strO> the new kernel seems to change sda to hda
<epimeth> lol!  thats funny... they went back.  I was *pissed* when I couldn't find my hard drives earlier... took me a while to realize hd* was sd*
<epimeth> so now its back to hd?
<_4strO> yep
<epimeth> but the UUID didn't change, right?
<_4strO> /dev/hda6            6528        9594    24635614+  83  Linux
<_4strO> yes
<epimeth> whats the UUID for my cdrom?
<_4strO> i had no pb because of the UUID stuff
<Arwen> CD-ROMs don't have UUIDs
<epimeth> ahhh
<epimeth> kay
<epimeth> meh
<Arwen> UUIDs depend on the filesystem so each disc would be different :-\
<epimeth> I'll upgrade when I'm done with work... don't wanna break anything :-)
<_4str1> epimeth: you put the finger on a problem :p
<_4str1> my cdrom didn't automount now :/
<basse> Jucato: yes, thats what i did. but i couldn't figure out how i start adept then when my son is logged in..
<Jucato> aah
<basse> in my own debian i just do "kdesu programnamegoeshere"
<basse> this doesnt quite work in kubuntu
<Jucato> basse: you can try this: "su - username" (your admin user), then "kdesu adept_manager" (to run adept)
<hyper_ch> gkdsudo adept
<basse> gkdsudo ?
<hyper_ch> no, I'm wrong
<hyper_ch> Jucato is right
<Jucato> I am? O.o
* Jucato goes into shock
<basse> Jucato: aah.. that might work. nice.
<hyper_ch> jucato is always right
<Jucato> lol not always.
<Jucato> not even sure if what I said will work 100% :)
<harmental> how can we upgrade to KDE 3.5.7? is there special repos?
<Daisuke_Ido> harmental: from what version?
<Daisuke_Ido> (of kubuntu)
<Jucato> harmental: for Feisty, yes
<harmental> Daisuke_Ido: feisty
<hyper_ch> why does Linux rock so much?
<harmental> have anybody trie kde 4 other than for developing?
<Daisuke_Ido> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<hyper_ch> I have much mor fun using Linux than I ever did using Windows (well, except for games....)
<MaTiAz> Linux is all about discovery for me :p
<Daisuke_Ido> harmental: as most of the core features (such as plasma) are missing, it would be pointless to use it now and expect it to be good
<GrueTamer> hyper_ch: because youre in control
<harmental> Daisuke_Ido: alright then....ill wait for kde4....what about kde 3.5.7?
<hyper_ch> anyone has tried to setup bnet servers on debian/ubntu?
<MaTiAz> But the main reason I'm using Linux right now is that PSPSDK is muuuuch faster on Linux than Cygwin :p
<Arwen> MaTiAz, lol? cygwin?
<BluesKaj> <----KDE 3.5.7 ...seems fine so far
<Daisuke_Ido> 3.5.7 is great
<BluesKaj> harmental, quite frankly i fail to see any difference between 356 & 357 , so far at least
<harmental> Daisuke_Ido: could you elabore....
<BluesKaj> how can one elaborate on "no difference" ..behaviour is exactly the same as before
<MaTiAz> Arwen: Yeah, PSPSDK was originally made for Linux so it was the only possibility :)
<harmental> BluesKaj: actually Daisuke_Ido stated that "3.5.7 is great"....
<harmental> i was wondering if Daisuke_Ido could elaborate....
<BluesKaj> yeah , so is 356 :)
<Arwen> it's a minor version o.O
<Slack_Rulz> Buenas a Todos
<Slack_Rulz> acabo de terminar una migracin exitosa de 20 pcs de un colegio de WinXP a Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> harmental ok ...I'll keep my nose out of this
<BluesKaj> !es | Slack_Rulz
<ubotu> Slack_Rulz: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<harmental> BluesKaj: i didnt mean to back you off.....
<ahmed> join #ubuntu
<sudeep> i have ubuntu 7.04 installed in my system via CD. I also have KUBUNTU cd. I would like to add kde in my system via CD "not repo" . How should i do it ?
<harmental> well done Slack_Rulz!!!!
<ahmed> sudeep using synaptic package manager
<ahmed> set ur repo source to cd
<BluesKaj> ahmed do the command in the server text box not here and put a /   in front
<ahmed> yea yea mistypes lol
<sudeep> ahmed: how is that?
<ahmed> sudeep, u can just insert the cd
<ahmed> and it will ask u if it shud load new packages or not
<ahmed> guys do any one know what is cvs ??
<ahmed> i hear alot abt cvs cedega and cvs wine ,, what is cvs ???
<ubuntu__> como instalo kubuntu?
<DraxNS> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<BluesKaj> cvs is like pkg manager with it's own repository but not exactly : http://cvsview.tldp.org/index.cgi/*docroot*/help_rootview.html
<DraxNS> BluesKaj: that page you sent me... for fglrx is for ATI fglrx... not one that is in repo..
<Lynoure> BluesKaj: that's a very complicated way to put it :)
<ubuntu__> somebody can help me? i want to install kubuntu and i dont know how
<Lynoure> ubuntu__: Are you stuck at some point or at the very start?
<ubuntu__> at the very very start
<ubuntu__> right now im using kubuntu, but directly from the cd
<BluesKaj> DraxNS, no cuz the one in the repos won't work with ati x200..this page will patch the problem and install the proper dependencies and driver if you follow the instructions
<DraxNS> aaaaahhh
<DraxNS> I saw some patching... there... but .. just glanced
<BluesKaj> ok DraxNS , one thing ...the part where he says that you can copy his xorg file ..don't just make the changes like driver = "fglrx" .. if you have prob or question , just ask me ..I'll be hanging around :)
<BluesKaj> don't copy his xorg file , I mean
<DraxNS> yes.. got it :-)
<DraxNS> I usually do that part by hand... fglrx or nvidia...
<BluesKaj> right
<DraxNS> then I know what went where ;-)
<BluesKaj> you got it DraxNS :)
<DraxNS> I am not so noobish... ;-)
<DraxNS> but .. I cant resolve my other issue.. called ATI IXP modem...
<DraxNS> or slmodemd ...
<sercan> what dedin glm
<Daisuke_Ido> harmental: to elaborate, 3.5.7 is just like 3.5.6 with a different number.  therefore great.
<BluesKaj> DraxNS, not using dhcp ?
<DraxNS> nope
<harmental> Daisuke_Ido: ok....so basically you were just kidding..... ;o)
<DraxNS> why?
<Daisuke_Ido> no, it's still great.
<Arwen> 3.5.7 has all sorts of uber features! like kwin1
<Arwen> like kwin*
<Daisuke_Ido> just not revolutionary.
<DraxNS> dhcp in what way?
<BluesKaj> DraxNS, on dialup then
<DraxNS> well problem is that I cant get to ISP
<DraxNS> no carrier is faster
<DraxNS> ;-)
<DraxNS> atdp #isp and no carrirer
<DraxNS> wvdial.. kppp .. pon.. does not matter
<BluesKaj> you on a network , DraxNS ?
<DraxNS> now yes.. on desktop...
<DraxNS> but modem is on laptop
<DraxNS> and I got correct slmodem device
<DraxNS>  /dev/ttySL0
<DraxNS> all ATI gets by
<BluesKaj> is the laptop on a WANetwork ?
<DraxNS> and when I try to connect.. it fails with no carrier
<DraxNS> hmm ra0 and eth0 are active....
<DraxNS> but I cant kill ra0
<DraxNS> it is always there..
<BluesKaj> the ati ixp moden is strictly for dialup service ,not dhcp which is normally eth0
<DraxNS> so?
<BluesKaj> the eth0 is usually a realtek ethernet device
<DraxNS> I should kill dhcp client?
<BluesKaj> no
<DraxNS> eth0 is Agere 131
<BluesKaj> ok
<DraxNS> ra0 is rt61 wifi
<BluesKaj> but why are you trying to use the ati ixp/modem ?
<DraxNS> since that is what it is
<DraxNS> :-)
<DraxNS> scanmodem said it is smartlink..
<DraxNS> and lspci says I have ati ...
<DraxNS> so ..
<BluesKaj> iixp/modem is not an ethernet card
<llutz> DraxNS: sl-modem-daemon is installed and runs?
<DraxNS> no
<llutz> DraxNS: you'll need it
<DraxNS> sl-modemd-daemon does not work
<DraxNS> slmodemd also does not work
<DraxNS> I get till the dial.. and BANG no carrier
<FroggyTheGreat> Hey hoo - Two questions...
<FroggyTheGreat> How does Kubuntu handle hotswapping monitors?
<DraxNS> I cant even install that slmodem for ubuntu... with unload-winmodem... says it cant find it
<llutz> DraxNS: i had a similar issue with my intel-modem on edgy until i reconfigured sl-modemd
<DraxNS> so.. I have tried solo slmodemd... slmodem source for ubuntu from smartlink and sl-modem-deamon...
<DraxNS> none works
<apetrescu> Does anyone else have the problem where KAlarm is unable to play any sound at all? The soundcard is working fine, every other application uses it flawlessly, and KAlarm itself launches alarms, just not the audio component. I know a few other people on the forums ran into this too. Anyone know a workaround? =/
<Arwen> DraxNS, buy a real modem
<BluesKaj> DraxNS, so you ARE on dialup , not cable or DSL ..right ?
<apetrescu> I rely on KAlarm to wake me up in the morning, so... ^^;
<DraxNS> no.. I am on wifi.. now... from desktop
<DraxNS> and modem is on laptop
<BluesKaj> laptop is on dialup then
<DraxNS> I got eth and ra working... and even modem was working on edgy
<DraxNS> yes
<DraxNS> but now on feisty... it was struggle with ra0 and now with modem...
<DraxNS> and it will be with ati
<DraxNS> all was working on edgy 64bit... and now on feisty i386.... I have eth and ra... no modem.. and partial ati (fglrx)
<FroggyTheGreat> Anyone managed to get Adobe REader working on Kubuntu?
<DraxNS> FroggyTheGreat: it was working on edgy
<DraxNS> I cant find it on feisty though
<apetrescu> FroggyTheGreat: yes, what problem are you having?
<FroggyTheGreat> "is it worth trying, and if so, what method is best?"
<apetrescu> I'm not sure about the "worth trying" part. Most of the features 90% of people use Reader for are present in KPDF already.
<FroggyTheGreat> I need a way to scale an A4 page to US-Letter paper.  Adobe Reader is the only PDF package I've found that does it.
<ubuntu__> hello
<apetrescu> Ah, okay, for printing.
<BluesKaj> FroggyTheGreat, the linux version is called acroread
<apetrescu> You may be right then, you may need it.
<apetrescu> Have you tried through Synaptic?
<korobase> Hi,all
<ubuntu__> hi
<FroggyTheGreat> Blues - Aah, thanks.
<apetrescu> zblach: is that you? =O
<BluesKaj> synaptic has it , FroggyTheGreat
<korobase> I can't use my Mic in my notebook under kubuntu.
<korobase> !mic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FroggyTheGreat> Ok.  What is Synaptic?  I'm fairly new to this.
<zblach> hey apetrescu
<zblach> o
<zblach> lol
<apetrescu> FroggyTheGreat: it's a gui frontend for apt; you're in #kubuntu so you probably want Adept, not Synaptic.
<decapitated> seeya
<korobase> I can't use my Mic in my notebook under kubuntu.Help me,all friends!!!!!!!!!!!1
<apetrescu> It's in System Tools, iirc
<BluesKaj> adept has it as well
<jplever> can anyone help with installing a commercial game on Feisty?
<apetrescu> But at any rate, just type in a terminal: sudo apt-get install acroread
<BluesKaj> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<zblach> korobase: check to see that it's not muted
<korobase> mute off.
<FroggyTheGreat> I'm looking in adept, and it's not finding acroread in the repository.
<apetrescu> FroggyTheGreat: is multiverse enabled?
<zblach> korobase: there's a difference between speaker mute and microphone input mute
<FroggyTheGreat> First I've heard of Multiverse, so probably not.
<BluesKaj> apetrescu, Synaptic works very well in kde or kubuntu
<apetrescu> Ah, okay. Go to "Adept -> Manage Repositories" in the menu up top
<apetrescu> There should be a checkbox somewhere there to enable multiverse. Then close, "Fetch Updates", and check again for acroread :)
<apetrescu> Or, like I said before, just type in a terminal: sudo apt-get install acroread
<proxx> hi i need help.. since i installed kubuntu feisty fawn my ntfs drives were mountet automatically n every start..i even could write on them using a ntfs configuration tool.. but know they are not automatically mountet anymore.. i mountet one drive by using the mount command an i even could see the contetn but now i have now writing permissions anymore.. is this a common problem?
<korobase> I can use the mic in skype.But I can't use it using the krecord.
<zblach> korobase: lol. i have the same problem
<FroggyTheGreat> apetrescu - the commandline method returns "unable to find package"
<apetrescu> proxx, check your /etc/fstab . Does your ntfs drive have the 'noauto' flag set?
<khaije1> anyone know how kde 4 is coming along?
<zblach> probably has something to do with using alsa v.s. arts
<spyked> hi - need help - just updated my feisty 'cause the package manager told me to... and my puter rebooted in text mode - graphics driver problem???
<apetrescu> Froggy, did you do the multiverse thing?
<FroggyTheGreat> Ok, I've done "Manage Repositories", waht should I do from there?
<apetrescu> Okay, in Manage Repositories, there should be some mention of multiverse.
<apetrescu> (I can't tell you exactly where/what, since i'm at work right now, no access to my Kubuntu machine =/)
<khaije1> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<apetrescu> spyked, yes, probably. Do you know if you were using a binary driver like nvidia-glx or fglrx?
<proxx> apetrescu: no, only the ext3 partiotions
<proxx> apetrescu: should i add it?
<apetrescu> proxx, only the ext3 partitions have 'noauto' set?
<FroggyTheGreat> Ok, I can't find any mention of Multiverse in the Software Sources screen.
<apetrescu> proxx, no, don't add it. I find it strange that your ext3 partitions have it at all o_O Can you put your /etc/fstab file in a pastebin somewhere?
<FroggyTheGreat> Wait no, there it is, my bad.
<FroggyTheGreat> It's enabled.
<apetrescu> Alright, FroggyTheGreat, in that case, can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file on rafb or something so I can check it for you?
<apetrescu> Ah
<apetrescu> There you go
<apetrescu> When you say "it's enabled", do you mean "I just enable dit now" or "It was always enabled"?
<spyked> apetrescu: be patient  ;) - i installed my driver with that proggy (can't remember the name) that automatically updates ATI or NVIDIA drivers for ya?  ATI here
<proxx> apetrescu: no sry my bad.. only the floppy device ans hte cdrom have an noauto argument
<spyked> apetrescu: i think the program name begins with 'e'
<DraxNS> FroggyTheGreat: are you on edgy or feisty?
<FroggyTheGreat> I'm on Feisty
<zblach> proxx: did you do an unclean shutdown through winders?
<DraxNS> forget about it
<mattrperry1976> Hello...I'm needing help with a couple of things since I updated...first, none of my drives automount and/or show up on my desktop...second, now when I try to run 'sudo apt-get update' I get the following error: "Reading package lists... Error!
<mattrperry1976> E: Problem parsing dependency Depends
<mattrperry1976> E: Error occurred while processing thekompany-support (NewVersion1)
<mattrperry1976> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/www.getautomatix.com_apt_dists_feisty_main_binary-i386_Packages
<mattrperry1976> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened."
<mattrperry1976> can anyone help me?
<DraxNS> there is no acroread in feisry
<apetrescu> proxx, okay. Hm. Can you still paste your /etc/fstab somewhere?
<DraxNS> feisty
<zblach> mattrperry1976: highly recommended NOT to use automatix
<Arwen> automatix fails :-\
<zblach> as it breaks things bad
<proxx> apetrescu: yes.. moment pls
<mattrperry1976> ok...should I remove it?
<FroggyTheGreat> Ok, no acroread in feisty.  Still need my fstab?
<apetrescu> matt, your best bet is to revert to a vanilla sources.list and never use automatix
<spyked> apetrescu: the program was ENVY
<apetrescu> FroggyTheGreat: I never needed your fstab, I needed proxx's...
<apetrescu> spyked: Ah, envy
<apetrescu> That's an unsopported NVidia driver thingy.
<spyked> apetrescu: works for ati too ;)
<apetrescu> You can probably solve your issue by doing: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<apetrescu> ANd rebooting.
<proxx> apetrescu: http://phpfi.com/237583
<FroggyTheGreat> Oops.
<Skiff> any1 made their nvidia drivers work here?
<spyked> ok apetrescu -i'll try that
<spyked> ummm
<spyked> wait
<spyked> apetrescu: i have an ati card - the nvidia reinstall really isn't helpful ;)
<apetrescu> Oh, sorry
<apetrescu> Is it a Radeon?
<FroggyTheGreat> Or, how well would installing the acrotead rpm file using Alien work?
<FroggyTheGreat> acroread, sorry.
<apetrescu> FroggyTheGreat: It'd work, but I suspect that Adobe's site has an Ubuntu installer already there for you.
<spyked> apetrescu: yes
<apetrescu> spyked: in that case:
<apetrescu> !radeon
<FroggyTheGreat> Adobe's site does not that I have found.
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<apetrescu> ubotu speaks the truth :)
<spyked> hehe
<spyked> thanks apetrescu
<MrDigimon> have anyone the same problem as me: the KDE panel stops working after awhile and a box comes up and says signal 11 error
<spyked> lemmee see if that helps
<apetrescu> No problem, good luck!
<apetrescu> (For the record, this is why things like Envy, though sexy-sounding, do more harm than good. They don't play well when the system changes significantly)
<proxx> apetrescu: any idea?
<sebws> das any one know a good  webmail package for ubuntu
<apetrescu> proxx, you seem to be relying on the ntfs-3g package to mount rather than the kernel's ntfs features.
<apetrescu> Have you reinstalled ntfs-3g since your upgrade?
<MrDigimon> is there any upgrade to the KDE panel?
<K-Ryan> !unmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<^RiaN^> hiiii allllllll
<apetrescu> I reccomend changing all the partition types in your etc/fstab file to "ntfs" instead of "ntfs-3g" and see if that solves your problem. If it does, either keep them that way or reinstall ntfs-3g
<^RiaN^> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<proxx> apetrescu: i don't think so
<proxx> apetrescu: ok i'll try
<apetrescu> proxx: You don't think you've installed ntfs-3g? Then that's certainly the problem.
<apetrescu> What do you get if you type: sudo mount -a
<apetrescu> At a terminal?
<proxx> apetrescu:
<proxx> apetrescu:  http://phpfi.com/237584
<^RiaN^> apetrescu: how to resize swap partition
<apetrescu> Oooh
<sebws> hi i need to install a webmail server , could some guide me
<apetrescu> Okay, the problem is in the actual ntfs drive. It has problems; you shut down Windows uncleanly...
<apetrescu> ^RiaN^: Check out the qtparted package.
<MrDigimon> whats the page where evry KDE bug/error is listed?
<^RiaN^> thank's
<proxx> ok I will try what mentioned in the tex
<apetrescu> proxx: Do you have Vista or XP on those ntfs partitions?
<proxx> apetrescu: XP
<apetrescu> Okay, then it is safe to use the ntfsfix command.
<MrDigimon> i have a strange feeling that tells me that u guys are ignoring me...
<apetrescu> Which I believe is in the ntfsprogs package.
<apetrescu> sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<apetrescu> MrDigimon: Sorry, what's the problem? :)
<proxx> yes i see
<MrDigimon> KDE panel is chrashing
<MrDigimon> signal 11
<apetrescu> Hmm
<K-Ryan> MrDigimon: Sometimes people are helping other people and you need to wait for another person.
<K-Ryan> Or they don't know
<apetrescu> That's a segfault signal
<^RiaN^> apetrescu: is that right only 220 kb
<MrDigimon> know
<MrDigimon>  how do i fix it?
<sebws> hi what can be a good webmail service ?
<apetrescu> ^RiaN^: Your swap partition is only 220 kb?
<apetrescu> sebws: Like, gmail?
<^RiaN^> no
<^RiaN^> apetrescu: the qtparted imean
<apetrescu> ^RiaN^: Ah, yeah. That's pretty normal, since it is just a fronted to parted which does all the real work.
<apetrescu> I'm not on KDE right now, I can't check for sure, but 220KB sounds about right.
<apetrescu> You're using apt-get right?
<^RiaN^> :)
<^RiaN^> no, i dowwnload the package for my friend
<sebws> thx but need a webmail server that will connect to my provider network , and need to be running on my server at home
<MrDigimon> is there any upgrade to KDE panel that may fix the error?
<llutz> sebws: squirrelmail
<K-Ryan> Hey guys I'm trying to resize my partitions so I booted with my LiveCD.
<K-Ryan> I tried to use the QTParted that's on here but that said the devices were busy, but in system settings the devices seemed to be unmounted.
<epimeth> ack!!! how do I make my screen brighter again? sudo echo '86' > /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness isn't working
<K-Ryan> Now I tried to use the partitioner in the installer and I get an error message and it crashes, and pastebin is giving me an error when I try to submit it so I can't really tell you what it is unless I put it in here.
<apetrescu> MrDigimon: Are you running KDE 3.5.6 or 3.5.7?
<sebws> yes some thing like that , but i also need an sent item box
<llutz> sebws: postfix
<MrDigimon> err, dont remember, how do i check :$
<BluesKaj> K-Ryan, if possible , download and burn GParted ...it's very good , best IMO
<apetrescu> MrDigimon, right click on the taskbar, "Help->About KDE" or something like that
<apetrescu> It's somewhere in the right-click menu of almost all KDE components.
<sebws> can postfix be used with squirrelmail
<MrDigimon> 3.5.2
<K-Ryan> BluesKaj: I'm just trying to get one that will work
<K-Ryan> I'm downloading GParted as we speak.
<llutz> sebws: postfix is a mail-transport-agent
<MrDigimon> maybe i should upgrade
<apetrescu> MrDigimon, woaaah
<MrDigimon> i think i should upgrade
<apetrescu> MrDigimon: Seriously? When did you install Kubuntu? You're about 5 minor versions behind.
<MrDigimon> lol
<BluesKaj> K-Ryan , it does
<MrDigimon> i have kubuntu 6.06
<apetrescu> Ah, that explains it.
<llutz> sebws: i had postfix running together with courier-imapd and squirrel, worked fine here
<MrDigimon> i installed it when it first came out (i think)
<apetrescu> 6.06, that's Dapper right?
<K-Ryan> Correct
<BluesKaj> K-Ryan, it's a live cd
<K-Ryan> BluesKaj: It's installing =)
<titanix88> hendaus:
<apetrescu> MrDigimon: Well, it's your decision if you want to update to Feisty or not. Dapper has the advantage of being an LTS release.
<sebws> ok thx and no problem to have a sentbox on squirrel
<yarddog> dapper is supported longer
<proxx> apetrescu: I started windows.. shut it down and restarted linux and now i can see all of the partitions :)
<K-Ryan> 3 years to be exact.
<apetrescu> proxx, excellent! =)
<^RiaN^> apetrescu: where can i download kubuntu package update in tar.gz format
<adaptr> K-Ryan how about 5 years ?
<proxx> apetrescu: thanks a lot :)
<Daisuke_Ido> ^RiaN^: what's wrong with apt?
<K-Ryan> adaptr: For servers it is 5 years.
<apetrescu> ^RiaN^: 'kubuntu package update'? What do you mean?
<MrDigimon> can i upgrade via a live cd of kubuntu 7.07 or something?
<K-Ryan> Desktop is 3 years.
<adaptr> K-Ryan which is what one would use
<MrDigimon> think my brother said it was possible
<Daisuke_Ido> you  can upgrade from edgy to feisty using the Alt. cd
<apetrescu> ^RiaN^: if you're still trying to get the qtparted package for a friend, I reccomend doing: sudo apt-get install -f qtparted   and then going to /var/cache/apt/archives and getting the .deb file manually from there
<^RiaN^> kubuntu update package
<Daisuke_Ido> but not the live cd
<^RiaN^> ohh
<apetrescu> MrDigimon: You don't even need the cd, just follow the distupgrade procedure.
<^RiaN^> thank bro
<MrDigimon> Daisuke_ido: ok
<apetrescu> ^RiaN^: No problem.
<MrDigimon> ok, will do it when i find it
<MrDigimon> apt-get distupgrade, right?
<apetrescu> MrDigimon: have you updated your sources.list first?
<MrDigimon> dont think so
<apetrescu> You must do that first.
<MrDigimon> ok
<MrDigimon> new to linux
<apetrescu> Open up sources.list and change all occurences of the word 'dapper' to 'feisty'
<apetrescu> Then it is: sudo apt-get update
<apetrescu> And THEN: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<apetrescu> (The hyphen too)
<MrDigimon> ok
<apetrescu> Good luck :)
<Arwen> someone here's trying to dist-upgrade by hand?
<basse> then cross your fingers and close your eyes
<apetrescu> (Warning: sometimes dist-upgrade'ing causes lots of problems)
<BluesKaj> MrDigimon, after edit your sources list and save it , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<apetrescu> BluesKaj: You forgot to apt-get update
<MrDigimon> updating sources
<apetrescu> MrDigimon: So you understand the risks?
<MrDigimon> yep
<apetrescu> Okay, good luck =)
<MrDigimon> if it dont work i just reinstall, no big deal
<apetrescu> True that :)
<BluesKaj> ok , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<K-Ryan> Am I not able to increase the size of my ext3 partition?
<apetrescu> K-Ryan: what have you tried so far?
<K-Ryan> When I try to resize it, it's current size is set as the maximum.
<apetrescu> (sorry if you're repeating yourself)
<apetrescu> Is there free contiguous space after the partition on the drive?
<K-Ryan> Well I just shrinked my Windows partition
<K-Ryan> continguous as in next to it? No...
<MrDigimon> does any of my programs gonna be deleted during the upgrade?
<K-Ryan> Opposite ends to be exact...
<apetrescu> Yes, but in which direction? If you have it like  <-----EXT3----><---NTFS--->   and you shrink the NTFS partition to the RIGHT, it won't help
<sebws> what's the command to see whic version is running
<apetrescu> K-Ryan: there's your problem =/
<MrDigimon> just wanna be sure....
<apetrescu> The space does have to be physically adjacent
<K-Ryan> How am I going to do that? =(
<BluesKaj> sebws, version of ?
<sebws> kubuntu
<K-Ryan> ext3 > swap > ntfs > unallocated
<K-Ryan> =(
<apetrescu> K-Ryan: I believe qtparted/gparted lets you resize in either direction, right?
<apetrescu> So grow your ntfs partition on the right, shrink on the left, etc
<^RiaN^> apetrescu: how do i change the permission
<^RiaN^> apetrescu: how do i change the permission of that archive
<Blissex> dont trust utilities that resize, and anyhow resizing/moving down is *much* slower and riskier than resizing up.
<K-Ryan> Shrinking on the left was greyed out, I'll try something else though
<apetrescu> ^RiaN^: you probably want: sudo chmod 777 /path/to/package
<K-Ryan> Maybe because unallocated space can only be in one spot
<K-Ryan> Just guesswork
<BluesKaj> yes, it does but most ppl who dual boot say that windows shuold be the first partition , then ext and then swap
<apetrescu> K-Ryan: he's right, this whole thing is pretty risky
<K-Ryan> I don't mind
<MrDigimon> but if the dist upgrade messes up can i plug the disk in another comp and copy my files over?
<MrDigimon> or can they be deleted upon failure?
<^RiaN^> i've already copy the archive and no i want to burn it
<^RiaN^> but it's doesn't allowed
<K-Ryan> shrinking on the left is still greyed out =(
<apetrescu> MrDigimon: Yeah, you can just pop in a livecd, mount your drive, get your stuff out, and reinstall.
<MrDigimon> ok
<MrDigimon> thx for the help, im checking out, bye
<apetrescu> K-Ryan: I guess that parted doesn't support that feature on NTFS or your particular drive geometry or something =/
<BluesKaj> K-Ryan , the greyed out part should be deleted to unallocated status, then reformatted to ext , then youcan expand the linux partition into it
<K-Ryan> Oh, I can't shrink to the left because that's where everything is
<apetrescu> ? *shrink* to the left means you're moving away from everything
<K-Ryan> So, I'm going to unallocate some space
<apetrescu> Like, if right now you have
<K-Ryan> Err, shrink to the right
<apetrescu> <---Ext3--><-Swap-><-----NTFS----><---Blank--->
<K-Ryan> unallocate the space on the left
<K-Ryan> I meant shrink the left, shrink to the right
<K-Ryan> Never mind =P
* basse votes for removal of windows, and mounting /home on that partition :)
<K-Ryan> So, the unallocated space I should format to ext3?
<BluesKaj> K-Ryan, , did you read my post?...it works !\
<spyked> hi all - BIG problems - after the last updates my puter refuses to book in anything but text mode
<apetrescu> K-Ryan, how is it laid out right now?
<spyked> i have an ati driver installed by envy
<K-Ryan> same as when i started
<spyked> please help...
<K-Ryan> ext3 > swap > ntfs > un
<apetrescu> spyked: reinstalling the radeon driver didn't help?
<BluesKaj> spyked, are you in feisty ?
<apetrescu> If you format the un part to ext3, you'll simply have two ext3 partitions, that's not what you wanted is it?
<spyked> apetrescu: i uninstalled/reinstalled the driver using envy - lost the link you gave me ;)
<spyked> BluesKaj: yup, feisty
<K-Ryan> No, but BluesKaj said I could expand the first ext3 into the other
<apetrescu> spyked: Oh. I reccomend you use the link I gave you, then ;P
<K-Ryan> But they have to be next to each other don't they >.>
<BluesKaj> yes you can K-Ryan ..I did
<apetrescu> ? Not like that you can't... not that I know of.
<spyked> apetrescu: that's whyi came back - glad to see you here ;)
<spyked> !radeon
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<spyked> there it is :)
<apetrescu> BluesKaj: you can merge ext3 across the disk boundary?
<apetrescu> As *one partition*?
<K-Ryan> No =(
<apetrescu> <--hda1--><--hda2--><--swap--><--hda1-->    <-- This makes no sense, I think
<K-Ryan> Could I copy everything from the smaller partition to the larger partition?
<BluesKaj> spyked, go to this tutorial and try it : http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<K-Ryan> Then just increase the size of the larger partition by removing the smaller partition and adding it to the larger?
<apetrescu> Which one's which?
<K-Ryan> I want to copy from hdb1 to hdb4
<K-Ryan> Remove hdb1, then add the space to hdb4
<BluesKaj> yes, once both partitons are ext , then one can be shrunk or the other expanded into it
<K-Ryan> well then it would be hdb3 i guess
<apetrescu> You could delete hdb1, shift everythign over to the left, and recreate it as a new, larger hdb4, yes.
<apetrescu> But you'd have to use some intermediary storage
<apetrescu> Until the repartitioning is done
<K-Ryan> I have the hdb4 right now
<apetrescu> Oh, okay
<apetrescu> There you go
<K-Ryan> So how do I go about copying/moving hdb1 to hdb4 =)
<BluesKaj> BTW K-Ryan ..it takes a while
<K-Ryan> It's only 6.7GB
<apetrescu> K-Ryan: by incrementally shifting everything over to the left.
<BluesKaj> don't copy anything
<K-Ryan> Okay, how do I go about moving it?
<BluesKaj> too many cooks ... BBL
<K-Ryan> apetrescu: ?
<apetrescu> K-Ryan: delete hdb1, shift swap over to the left, shift ntfs over to the left, and then left-expand hdb3?
<K-Ryan> i need to move the files on hdb1 to hdb4
<apetrescu> Oh
<apetrescu> Just mount hdb4
<apetrescu> Create a mountpoint: mkdir ~/backup
<rc-win-2-linux> pls help - I'm trying to change /etc/webmin/miniserv.conf to allow other pc's on my network to be able to connect
<apetrescu> Then: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb4 ~/backup
<rc-win-2-linux> how do i do this
<K-Ryan> Ugh, stupid livecd...
<apetrescu> ?
<K-Ryan> I need to put them in /etc/fstab
<apetrescu> You do? O_o
<K-Ryan> I'm on a live cd
<apetrescu> LiveCD doesn't allow regular mounting?
<apetrescu> (I've never really tried)
<BluesKaj> K-Ryan, no leave fstab alone , just do the procedure ..it will take a while
<K-Ryan> mount: can't find /dev/hdb4 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<apetrescu> Wait, have you rebooted since you repartitioned with gparted?
<apetrescu> Because the kernel may still be using the old table if you haven't.
<spyked> apetrescu: i'm getting errors during the radeon install...
<K-Ryan> No I haven't
<spyked> parse errors in my xorg.conf...
<apetrescu> spked: what errors?
<apetrescu> Oh
<spyked> i think it's about keyboard language
<apetrescu> Then it's a problem with your xorg.conf. Paste it, and the error messages, and I'll take a look :)
<K-Ryan> Isn't there a command to upate the tables?
<K-Ryan> Or am I thinking of something else...
<spyked> can't paste - it's on another machine
<apetrescu> K-Ryan: not really, not that I know of.
<K-Ryan> Yeah I am, the database
<spyked> crap
<apetrescu> spyked: I can't really debug the xorg.conf file without seeing it =/ Is that computer net-connected?
<K-Ryan> Would it be safe to move the stuff from hdb1 to hdb4 while running kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> K-Ryan, leave the data alone, it will move once you give the command to expand the partition
<spyked> apetrescu: yes - i'm working on getting you the txt - 2 secs
<K-Ryan> BluesKaj: I don't want to end up losing all my stuff so bare with me.
<apetrescu> BluesKaj: his partitions are on opposite sides of the disk. Are you SURE what you're suggesting is possible?
<K-Ryan> I have ext3 > swap > ntfs > ext3
<K-Ryan> If I delete the first ext3, then expand the second ext3, it will move the info?
<K-Ryan> Because something just doesn't sound right.
<apetrescu> I believe it won't, but maybe BluesKaj knows something I don't.
<apetrescu> But it sounds terribly unlikely to me that the merge he's suggesting is even possible.
<BluesKaj> he really should move windows to the hda1 position or sda or hd0 .
<K-Ryan> It isn't windows
<K-Ryan> It's just an ntfs partition for windows
<titanix88> K-Ryan: definitely not!
<BluesKaj> windows should be on the left in GParted , then ext either / or /home, then linux swap
<K-Ryan> the ntfs partition is smack dab in the middle
<apetrescu> BluesKaj: it's not a windows partition, just an ntfs data partition
<titanix88> K-Ryan:No problemo! your last ext3 will mount as /home by default.
<BluesKaj> what's on the left of windows ?
<K-Ryan> titanix88: However I need the info moved
<apetrescu> titanix88: He's not trying to have / and /home mounted seperately, he wants there to be *one* larger ext3 partition
<BluesKaj> ok ntfs then
<K-Ryan> On the left of the ntfs-drive-that-isn't-windows is swap then ext3(/home)
<BluesKaj> bummer, well ...is there an existing linux install on the ext partition ?
<K-Ryan> The first one, yes
<K-Ryan> Well if I have this hdb4, can I use it in Wine?
<K-Ryan> To be honest that's what I need it for
<backtick> hi all, yesteday i let adept_updater download and install updates (first time since I install kubuntu) but now I can't play any sound files
<BluesKaj> but the other partition is strictly ntfs data , no windows OS ?
<spyked> apetrescu: going to paste the xorg.conf to you as soon as i register my nick ;9
<spyked> ;)
<klm> hello
<backtick> i use noatun which says artsd can't open the default device for playback (operation not permitted)
<K-Ryan> It's ntfs data for Windows, like, my stuff
<backtick> and amarok just hangs
<K-Ryan> Nothing related to windows
<K-Ryan> Hi klm
<klm> i have a little problem with networking
<Soap> Kubuntu noob here, need help with getting laptop (Dell Lattitude D820) wireless card up and running.  Everyone else I've found through Google seems to have it working out of the box.
<apetrescu> spyked: sounds good =) Make sure you also paste the parsing error you got
<spyked> apetrescu: ok - you asked for it ;)
<BluesKaj> K-Ryan, and you want to shrink the ntfs data space and give the remainder over to linux , right ?
<K-Ryan> Correct
<mannix_> has anyone installed the linux-image-2.6.20-16 update via adept pkg mngr?
<K-Ryan> But I can't shrink it on the left
* K-Ryan shrugs
<klm> kryan me just now
<K-Ryan> klm: Ask the problem and if anyone in the channel can help I'm sure they will.
<BluesKaj> K-Ryan, ok first of all we don't to need to change any positioning , just the sizes of the partitions
<K-Ryan> BluesKaj: I have ext3 > swap > ntfs > ext3
<K-Ryan> I need to move the second ext3 to the first ext3
<jitendra> hello, guys. can anyone help me know how to use apt to make backup of the softwares i download.
<jitendra> they get installed but i want backup too.
<K-Ryan> but i cant shrink the ntfs on the left side, so i cant move the unallocated space or ext3 to the other ext3.
<klm> it seems i can't browse, torrent works fine, p2p the same gaim too
<apetrescu> BluesKaj: He is trying to merge the FIRST ext3 partition on his disk with the LAST partition on his disk.
<BluesKaj> eeuuw , what's the last ext3 ../ or /home
<MrDigimon> How long does it take to do the apt-get distupgrade
<K-Ryan> Nothing, I just made it
<K-Ryan> I can get rid of it
<K-Ryan> I thought that's what I was supposed to do though.
<apetrescu> MrDigimon: Depends on your network connection
<apetrescu> MrDigimon: A few hours is a safe bet
<MrDigimon> 54mbps
<K-Ryan> Wow
<MrDigimon> 3h?
<K-Ryan> I think you mean kbps
<MrDigimon> whops
<MrDigimon> think so too
<K-Ryan> Yeeeaaaah
<MrDigimon> the wireless
<apetrescu> Heh. MrDigimon, yeah, it'll take about 3 hours at that rate.
<apetrescu> There's lots to download :)
<MrDigimon> ok
<K-Ryan> Mine was between 500kbps and 1mbps and mine worked in no more than 45 minutes.
<K-Ryan> The whole thing.
<spyked> apetrescu: did you get my text?
<BluesKaj> ok ,delete the last ext3 partition if you don't need it
<kane> jitendra: what do you mean "back up
<K-Ryan> Alrighty
<apetrescu> spyked: no :o
<korobase> Hi,all
<klm> there is a way to see the services that acces my internet connection?
<spyked> apetrescu: NO??
<spyked> fudge
<MrDigimon> but it says E: Invalid operation distupgrade when i try to install
<kane> klm: what do you mean?
<korobase> I installed a package,But i don't know where it installed?
<apetrescu> Nope, did you privmsg it or something?
<kane> klm: what ports you have open?
<apetrescu> MrDigimon: It's dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> wait ! K-Ryan
<apetrescu> Not distupgrade
<K-Ryan> What?
<MrDigimon> oh, thx :$
<korobase> How to find where is it?
<jitendra> i meant dpkg package
<klm> i don't have acces to browsing and i don't know why
<spyked> apetrescu: yes- then i got an eccess flood message and got disconnected ;)
<kane> oh can you ping out?
<klm> nop
<kane> or do other internet activites?
<spyked> apetrescu: how can i get this text to you?
<apetrescu> spyked: Oh, lol, no. We only got the excess flood quit ;)
<klm> still i can use dc++
<apetrescu> Why not use pastebin?
<korobase> help me.All friends!!!
<apetrescu> Or rafb or some other pastebin service/
<korobase> I installed a package,But i don't know where it installed?
<kane> klm: hrm.
<jitendra> kane: i meant dpkg package.
<kane> did you install a firewall?
<apetrescu> korobase: Using synaptic or adept, rightclick the package name and view the package details
<klm> i had some when i restarted the network (/etc/init.d/networking restart)
<Jucato> korobase: what did you install?
<MrDigimon> wtf?! after 3sec it responded
<MrDigimon> Reading package lists... Done
<MrDigimon> Building dependency tree... Done
<MrDigimon> Calculating upgrade... Done
<MrDigimon> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<klm> no i have no such thing
<K-Ryan> BluesKaj: I have ext3 > swap > nfts > unallocated
<apetrescu> MrDigimon: Did you do sudo apt-get update first?
<underdog5004> I'm trying to install Medal of Honor: Allied Assault. It looks like it's a native game for windows, since it has a linux installer on disk 2. When I try to run it, I get http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/22909/, which is really not helpful. I've googled around, and it seems the only solution is to copy the default.cfg folder from a windows partition. Unfortunately, I do not have that luxury...Any ideas?
<korobase> some packages
<MrDigimon> yeah i did
<spyked> apetrescu: lol - pastebin is giving me error messages lol
<apetrescu> Did you change your sources.list file?
<korobase> Any command can do that.
<korobase> ?
<BluesKaj> ok, now refprmat unallocated to ntfs
<spyked> Query failure: Can't open file: 'recent.MYI'. (errno: 145)
<spyked> lock tables recent write
<apetrescu> spyked: try rafb.net/paste
<BluesKaj> format
<kane> jitendra: im think all the packages you download get cached for sometime, im not sure what you mean by backing them up though.
<K-Ryan> Make it another ntfs drive?
<klm> kane: what is hrm
<klm> ?
<K-Ryan> Or expand the already existing one?
<MrDigimon> i did change the source list file but it wont work
<spyked> apetrescu: http://rafb.net/p/zZGTB537.html
<BluesKaj> K-Ryan, , then expand ntfs in to that space
<Jucato> korobase: depends on what those packages are meant to do. if they are graphical programs, most probably they will be in the K Menu after installing. if they are command line utilities, you'll have to run them from Konsole. if they are just libraries, you don't run those
<apetrescu> Did you get any errors when you did sudo apt-get update ?
<MrDigimon> nope
<kane> klm: just strange, just for grins try to bring your interface up and back down.
<jitendra> kane: i want to know in which directory i look for the cache of the packages i download.
<K-Ryan> BluesKaj: Make it ext3 > swap > ntfs > ntfs ?
<kane> sudo ifdown eth0.  sudo ifup eth0
<klm> i did that
<mannix_>  has anyone installed the linux-image-2.6.20-16 update via adept pkg mngr?
<klm> on live cd it works fine
<klm> ok let me try it
<kane> klm: nutty....
<korobase> Yeah,I want use a command to show me some thing detail about a package.
<spyked> apetrescu: theparse error was on line 201 of section DRI in xorg.conf - "option" is not a valid keyword in this section
<korobase> Which command?
<apetrescu> Ah, I see the problem
<BluesKaj> K-Ryan, yes, then take the first ntfs and expand it
<spyked> apetrescu: good to hear that ;9
<MrDigimon> i forgot again, wheres the sources.list?
<apetrescu> Completely delete lines 201 and 202
<SlimeyPete> /etc/apt/sources.list
<MrDigimon> keep forgetting where it is
<K-Ryan> BluesKaj: Use all the unallocated space?
<MrDigimon> thx
<apetrescu> You already have that section covered in lines 226-228
<kane> jitendra: try /var/cahce/apt/archives
<spyked> ok...
<BluesKaj> K-Ryan, in order to expand a partion left or right he adjoining one must be the same format
<apetrescu> So if you delete the lines 201 and 203 from your xorg.conf file, the error will go away
<korobase> I install a book using apt-get install,But I can't find it?
<apetrescu> Er, 201 and 202 sorry
<titanix88> Bluskaj: ur prblm solved?
<apetrescu> korobase: It's most likely in /usr/share/doc
<titanix88> Blueskaj: ur prblm solved?
<K-Ryan> BluesKaj: I really don't get this, I'm making a second ntfs partition.
<jitendra> kane: great man thanks
<spyked> apetrescu: done
<kane> jitendra: np
<apetrescu> Okay, now startx again :)
<K-Ryan> Oh I think I get it...
<spyked> ok- 2 secs
<BluesKaj> yes K-Ryan it must be the same in order to move it there
<K-Ryan> No I just overall didn't get it
<K-Ryan> I get it now
<titanix88> K-Ryan: ubuntu installed or will install?
<K-Ryan> Or at least I think I do
<K-Ryan> titanix88: I have Kubuntu installed already
<K-Ryan> BluesKaj: I now have two ntfs partitions net to each other
<K-Ryan> *next
<titanix88> K-Ryan: then why not copy ur data frm second ext3 & delete it?
<MrDigimon> hey no wonder it didnt work, the sources.list has gone back to dapper
<K-Ryan> I can't do anything with them
<apetrescu> MrDigimon: strange. Did you edit it with sudo permissions?
<K-Ryan> titanix88: From the first to second? Because I can't access them because i'm on a livecd
<apetrescu> If not, you were unable to actually save your changes.
<BluesKaj> K-Ryan, now expand /resize the first ntfs partition
<MrDigimon> yes i did
<apetrescu> That's really weird then. Are you sure you edited the right file and not just a copy?
<K-Ryan> Blueskaj: I can't resize it
<apetrescu> At any rate, try changing it again and do an apt-get update now :P
<titanix88> K-Ryan: installed kubuntu doesn't work?
<K-Ryan> titanix88: It works fine, I want to give it more space
<spyked> apetrescu: still didn't boot into gui
<BluesKaj> ok , then shrink the 2nd ntfs
<apetrescu> spyked: what problem did it give this time?
<spyked> i rebooted - to text *sigh*
<spyked> no problem - just text logon
<kane> spyked
<apetrescu> Oh
<K-Ryan> My hard drive must hate me right now
<kane> whoops
<apetrescu> Try typing: startx
<apetrescu> And see what it gives you
<spyked> apetrescu: did that - it froze
<apetrescu> O_o;
<spyked> apetrescu: so i rebooted
<apetrescu> Just -- froze? No error message?
<spyked> apetrescu: note: i'm no good at reading logs... dunno how
<spyked> but no, no message
<apetrescu> Did you try ctrl+alt+F1'ing back to the terminal to see if there was any output?
<BluesKaj> what i don't get is how ntfs ended upo in the middle of the drive , most linux installs will put the ext partition on the right of existing ntfs
<Cosmo__> I don't know if I am just missing it or don't have something set right but I cannot seem to get it to show me the other computers on my network, as in they can see me but I can't find the proper explorer window to see them, so I can move a file to a windows computer on the network, can anyone help?
<K-Ryan> BluesKaj: I can only remove space on the right side of the first ntfs.
<kane> spyked: sometimes when it appears to freeze you just get stuck in the virtual ternminal you can hit ctrl alt and f1 through f7 to get out.
<titanix88> K-Ryan: u have ur /home in the second ext3?
<Cosmo__> reather new to linux
<apetrescu> titanix88: No, he just now created it.
<spyked> apetrescu: mdadm: No devices listed in conf file were found...
<K-Ryan> titanix88: No, and I got rid of the second ext3.
<spyked> gonna startx -
<MrDigimon> now is the apt-get upgrade searching on feisty
<apetrescu> Cosmo__: What do you see if you go to "Places -> Network"
<BluesKaj> weird
<apetrescu> MrDigimon: did you do sudo apt-get update ?
<apetrescu> (NOT upgrade)
<MrDigimon> yep
<spyked> apetrescu: no - it FROZE - can't ctrl-alt anything
<apetrescu> Hmmm
<kane> spyked: did you try all the way through f7
<MrDigimon> should i do upgrade now or dist-upgrade
<spyked> yup
<apetrescu> MrDigimon: dist-upgrade
<MrDigimon> ok
<titanix88> K-Ryan: then move the ntfs right.
<spyked> kane ctrl-alt del works fine tho ;)
<BluesKaj> can you shrink the last ntfs partition?
<K-Ryan> I did
<kane> spyked: youre trying to install the nvidia drivers?
<K-Ryan> Now I have ext3 > swap > ntfs > un > ntfs > un
<MrDigimon> thx for the help everyone, i hadnt get this far whitout u
<spyked> kane - no, just trying to get gui back after the latest kernel upgrade - i'm using ATI drivers
<kane> ah
<epimeth> soooo.... why isn't dolphin's icon a dolphin? seriously... I have it as one of my small quicklaunch icons and I can never find it
<kane> ok
<kane> it sounds like the kernal drivers didnt get updated.
<Cosmo__> apetrescu: do you mean in the konqueror? under network tab in konqueror it shows only FTP archive, KDE Oficcial FTP and websites
<kane> you used envy to install them right?
<apetrescu> Cosmo__: Oh, right, we're in KDE :P
<K-Ryan> And I still can't shrink either on the left side. I can only trim space off the right side.
<Cosmo__> apetrescu: yeah
<BluesKaj> where di the first unallocated come from ?
<spyked> kane: <hangs head>yes...
<apetrescu> Okay, there should be a button on the panel that, when clicked, opens up a list with some things like "Home Folder", "Network", "Removable Drives", etc
<K-Ryan> I trimmed it off the first ntfs
<apetrescu> Do you see that?
<kane> spyked: ok next time it comes back up
<kane> run envy -t
<apetrescu> (Referring to Cosmo__ here)
<kane> and install the drivers.
<klm> it seems the browsing works but veeery veeery bad (it's not because of my connection on livecd i had 1,5 mbps) i just want to know how can i see what process uses my internet connection or maybe bloks it
<spyked> kane: ok
<MrDigimon> whoa, add- remove says there's 1068 new packs that HAVE to be installed
<kane> spyked: because you used envy, the drivers do not get updated automagicly.
<apetrescu> MrDigimon: Yup.
<BluesKaj> K-Ryan, format the unallocated to ntfs...btw , how large are they ?
<MrDigimon> i feel a bit after the KDE upgrades lol
<K-Ryan> BluesKaj: Should I just make it all one big ntfs with un on the right?
<spyked> kane - i had tried this, but i'll try once again... should i just let envy install or should i install them manually?
<MrDigimon> how much have i missed since dapper? how many years have it been since it came out?
<BluesKaj> un and ntfs are differnt formats unallocated means no format
<apetrescu> MrDigimon: There's been two major releases since then
<apetrescu> (Edgy and Feisty)
<kane> spyked: try to let envy do it.
<Cosmo__> apetrescu: the konqueror file browser?
<K-Ryan> I know that
<spyked> ok
<apetrescu> Cosmo__: Huh?
<BluesKaj> K-Ryan, if you could that would be good yes
<K-Ryan> I had it like that to begin with =(
<apetrescu> In the panel at the bottom, there should be a button with a little ^ arrow
<MrDigimon> i think i am a bit after my time....
<apetrescu> When you press it it gives you a smaller menu with four items
<apetrescu> They're something like "Home Folder", "Network", "Removable Drives", "User's Folders"
<apetrescu> Something similar, I forget the specifics
<titanix88> K-Ryan:probably ur live cd mouted the swap partition.
<K-Ryan> BluesKaj: I unmounted it, not that that has anything to do with this
<K-Ryan> =P
<BluesKaj> he's running Gpartred live cd
<K-Ryan> Err, titanix88
<os2mac> Is there another repository I need to be checking to get firefox updates?
<K-Ryan> BluesKaj: Now I have ext3 > swap > ntfs > un
<Cosmo__> apetrescu: I'm trying to find the button your refering to
<MrDigimon> i dont belive that i missed these 2 releases of kubuntu....
<gr-cn> hi to all, i've got a problem installing a nvidia geForce 6200 256 mb - with nvidia settings in system menu all is ok on nvidia driver  - resolution and refresh, but when i restart xserver it loose settings - in monitor & display settings from kubuntu it see geForce 6800 (generic) and driver nv, someone knows why and what i can do for resolving?
<kane> klm: try iftop
<spyked> kane: done installing - rebooting now
<MrDigimon> i should have noticed somehow
<BluesKaj> ok, now format un to ntfs and see if you can merge them or shrink the one on the right
<K-Ryan> I did that before
<apetrescu> gr-cn, in your xorg.conf file, change    Driver "nv"    to    Driver "nvidia"
<underdog5004> gr-cn, you need to change the driver from nv to nvidia
<underdog5004> lol, too slow...
<BluesKaj> or expand the left ntfs
<K-Ryan> I made it ext3 > swap > ntfs > ntfs
<os2mac> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<gr-cn> the xorg is ok
<K-Ryan> then ext3 > swap > ntfs > un > ntfs > un
<BluesKaj> ok can you expand the left ntfs?
<apetrescu> gr-cn: if it says "Driver "nv"" anywhere in there, it's not 'okay' :P
<K-Ryan> I couldn't expand the first ntfs into the second, no
<underdog5004> gr-cn, no, it's not
<kane> gr-cn: that monitor and system settings screen is wrong
<spyked> kane: still not getting gui - it's in txt again
<kane> gr-cn: mine says the same thing.
<apetrescu> Well unless you have multiple device entries, that is
<MrDigimon> is there any good games that i have missed? lol
<troy> hey guys, did the device naming change for IDE disks with feisty?
<K-Ryan> MrDigimon: Ever play sauerbraten?
<apetrescu> MrDigimon: Only Wesnoth :D
<spyked> only message: mdadm: no devices listed in conf file were found
<kane> gr-cn: if you want the nvidia tool to save the settings you did you will have to run it as root, so it has write access to /etc/X11
<BluesKaj> that's very strange, it should do it , K-Ryan
<apetrescu> spyked: That message is not related to your problem
<kane> gr-cn: and make sure you press save settings
<apetrescu> It's a hard-drive related warning
<MrDigimon> okayyy i think i missed something here
<spyked> apetrescu: ok, but... i want my gui!! :)
<gr-cn> i changed nv to nvidia in xorg there is no nv in there
<K-Ryan> Blueskaj: I'll try again
<apetrescu> gr-cn, when, just now?
<underdog5004> gr-cn, pastebin your xorg.conf
<underdog5004> please
<MrDigimon> but the computer worked so fine until recently so i havent thought of any upgrading
<kane> gr-cn: yeah that tool is just wrong.
<apetrescu> spyked, hm
<underdog5004> gr-cn, have you restarted your xserver since you made the changes?
<apetrescu> "Just crashing" is hard to diagnose without actually being there... =/
<K-Ryan> Okay BluesKaj: I have ext3 > swap > ntfs > un > ntfs
<kane> spyked: well you can reconfigure the x.org file and atleast get back to your gui.
<titanix88> MrDigimon: played Nexuiz?
<gr-cn> underdog5004 yes also reboot
<MrDigimon> no
<spyked> kane: ??
<MrDigimon> i have missed sooo much
<K-Ryan> I'm expanding the first ntfs into the un
<underdog5004> gr-cn, hmm
<kane> spyked: well you can use the default driver instead of the ati binary one.
<kane> the non accelerated one.
<MrDigimon> but within 1h 30m the dist-upgrade should be done :D
<titanix88> K-Ryan: can u move ur swap?
<spyked> the accellerated one worked fine until 2 hours ago...
<K-Ryan> Haven't tried titanix88
<K-Ryan> BluesKaj: I've got ext3 > swap > ntfs > ntfs now
<kane> spyked: its a driver problem.
<kane> spyked: it happens alot when envy is used.
<K-Ryan> And I can't expand the first ntfs into the second
<K-Ryan> Hold on a second -.-
<spyked> kane: so... how do i fix it and stop using envy?
<gr-cn> this is my xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> K-Ryan, resize first ntfs and expand to the right
<gr-cn> # nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
<gr-cn> # nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder3)  Mon Feb 26 23:38:46 PST 2007
<gr-cn> # /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
<gr-cn> #
<gr-cn> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
<titanix88> K-Ryan: move ntfs right. then the swap. then resize the ext3
<kane> spyked: can you pastebin the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<BluesKaj> spyked, remove envy it's broken in feisty
<titanix88> MrDigimon: SuperTux?
<spyked> BluesKaj: is it that easy?
<COMpIZ> why is my screen getting white after installing compiz ??
<kane> gr-cn: yeah that one tool in the KDE settings is just plain incorrect.
<spyked> BluesKaj: i mean, will removing it get me back into gui?
<spyked> kane: 2 secs
<kane> spyked: before you remove it, use it to uninstall the ATI drivers.
<BluesKaj> no spyked , but it's the first step to recovery for X
<spyked> BluesKaj: ok...
<kane> since you are not going to be able to apt-get remove them.
<COMpIZ> why is my screen getting white after installing compiz?? (nvidia, edgy kubuntu)
<spyked> kane: http://rafb.net/p/e6EZm870.html
<spyked> kane: that's my Xorg.0.log
<titanix88> Mr-Digimon: trigger?
<BluesKaj> Envy is ok for edgy but it doesn't work in feisty , but this tutotorial does : http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<MrDigimon> i have played SuperTux, its just great
<BluesKaj> err tutorial :)
<MrDigimon> havent played trigger
<spyked> BluesKaj: ok...i'll take a look at that
<titanix88> MrDigimon: Frozenbubble?
<MrDigimon> installed it but i havent took time to play it
<kane> yeah thats kinda a strange log file, but it looks like the fglrx drivers are killing you.
<spyked> kane: how's that?
<BluesKaj> spyked, be careful you don't follow his suggestion about copying hi xorg file
<MrDigimon> 1h 20m until finished dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> his
<spyked> BluesKaj: i won't
<titanix88> MrDigimon: it's a puzzle bubble clone.
<MrDigimon> ok
<kane> spyked: how is it strange? well it doesnt really give an EE it just dumps with a back trace
<spyked> oh..
<kane> spyked: normally it gives an error and drops out.
<angasule> does anyone know anything about kvim? is it available at all anywhere?
<kane> but i havent had alot of experince with old ATI on linux, the drivers are sorta not so good.
<titanix88> MrDigimon: neverball?
<MrDigimon> nope
<MrDigimon> have u played x-moto?
<spyked> kane: well i uninstalled everything with envy - using BluesKaj's suggestion
<spyked> hoping that'll work
<titanix88> MrDigimon: no,is it nice?
<BluesKaj> spyked, now uninstall envy :)
<MrDigimon> yeah, but hard as hell
<MrDigimon> u always hit somethimh and have to play the stage from the beginning
<spyked> BluesKaj: will do :)
<spyked> BluesKaj: done :9
<spyked> :)
<MrDigimon> titanix88: played Frets on Fire?
<titanix88> MrDigimon: neverball:roll the ball neverputt:mini golf,nice 3d
<angasule> MrDigimon: just don't hold the keys down :)
<MrDigimon> ok, :D
<spyked> oh crap
<titanix88> MrDigimon: no.
<kane> thats a good sign.
<spyked> anyone know how i can get the '~' symbol on a danish keyboard?? lol
<MrDigimon> guitar hero clone
<spyked> i need to mkdir -p ~/fglrx - can't copy/paste lol
<angasule> MrDigimon: if you hit the key repeatedly you can control it much better, holding down a key will always result in your head embedded in a wall
<MrDigimon> ok
<angasule> spyked: try right-alt + 4 or + q
<MrDigimon> will install it after 1h and 15m
<BluesKaj> <-- part danish but uses NA KB
<kane> spyked: you can replace ~ with your home bath.
<MrDigimon> when the dist upgrade is done
<kane> ~ in that command is the same as /home/spyked
<kane> or whatever.
<spyked> kane:  oh ok :)
<titanix88> MrDigimon: Nexuiz will even demand cutting edge hardware.
<gr-cn> underdog5004 did you see my xorg.conf?
<MrDigimon> ok
<angasule> <-- 100% italian born in argentina who has used a norwegian keyboard :P
<MrDigimon> thats a bit odd angasule
<underdog5004> gr-cn, sorry, I'm busy...wasn't there someone else helping you?
<MrDigimon> norweigan keyboard in italia
<angasule> MrDigimon: oh, no, I live in Argentina, my family is of italian origin
<MrDigimon> ok
<yarddog> anyone here from new mexico?
<MrDigimon> guess i misred it
<MrDigimon> *misread
<angasule> MrDigimon: jeg laerte norsk :) which explains the keyboard bit
<titanix88> MrDigimon: gl-117,foobillard,billard-gl  also fun. i've played them all.
<BluesKaj> <--- born in Finland of Swedish/Danish parents .. have lived in Canada for practically all my life
<gr-cn> underdog5004 ok
<pippo> i
<spyked> lol
<spyked> <--- born in canada, now living in denmark
<spyked> miss canada ;)
<BluesKaj> how long in denmark , spyked ?
<MrDigimon> well i understand norweigan good because its one of our neighborlnds (i live in Finland)
<angasule> MrDigimon: you're looking for games? or specific types of games?
<titanix88> <--from Bangladesh.
<sam101> !adept
<pippo> hi
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<gr-cn> kane if the tool is wrong what i can do for bypass it?
<llutz> spyked: you are "miss canada"? ;))
<spyked> BluesKaj: 6 years now
<angasule> MrDigimon: puhuttko suomi?
<spyked> llutz: lol!!
<spyked> not what i meant ;)
<MrDigimon> kyll
<kane> gr-cn: use nvidia-settings to set your screen resolution
<spyked> brb - back to my installation
<MrDigimon> but i dont speak perfekt
<MrDigimon> c
<BluesKaj> suomalianens galore in here :)
<angasule> MrDigimon: is that yes or no? I don't know finnish :D
<MrDigimon> kyll = yes
<MrDigimon> but im not so good at finnish
<angasule> ok, thanks, so are you looking for games?
<gr-cn> kane every time?
<MrDigimon> yes some online games
<kane> gr-cn: no make sure you run it as root
<MrDigimon> where u can shoot ppl
<titanix88> MDigimon: = yes :)
<angasule> oh, online games? hmm, how about enemy territory?
<kane> gr-cn: and press "save to x config files"
<llutz> MrDigimon: sauerbraten
<kane> UT2004 is a nice game
<MrDigimon> already have WolfET
<angasule> MrDigimon: have you tried tremulous?
<MrDigimon> will try the game after dist-upgrade
<gr-cn> kane ok, tnx, i'll try that way
<kane> UT2004 has some pretty good mods as well, which helps
<MrDigimon> no i havent
<titanix88> MrDigimon:Nexuiz is best for that(it's gpl)
<angasule> MrDigimon: some people like it, it wouldn't work on my previous pc, though
<MrDigimon> the problems is that i dont have so good graphics card
<BluesKaj> MrDigimon, are you a "swedish" finn ?
<MrDigimon> yes
<DeadEnd154> Hello, Does anyone have a little time to help me trouble shoot an linus ubuntu install ?
<Skiff> gentlemen I get this error with a newly made nvidia driver  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22915/
<BluesKaj> same here ..well i was
<titanix88> DEadEnd154: yes.
<MrDigimon> kan du svenska?
<MrDigimon> = can u swedish
<kane> Skiff: try this, do "sudo rmmod nvidia" then "sudo modprobe nvidia"
<BluesKaj> bara liite
<angasule> MrDigimon: jag talar inte svenska :(
<kane> Skiff: then startx.
<angasule> MrDigimon: what video card do you have?
<MrDigimon> ok
<MrDigimon> nvidia 32mb
<BluesKaj> can't spel svensk worth a damn
<Skiff> kane, sudo rmmod nvidia
<Skiff> err
<MrDigimon> openGL support
<Skiff> kane, skiff@LinuxBox:~$ sudo rmmod nvidia
<Skiff> ERROR: Module nvidia does not exist in /proc/modules
<angasule> MrDigimon: some GeForce 2 card?
<MrDigimon> no
<MrDigimon> dont remember what the whole name was
<kane> ok then just sudo modrobe nvidia
<Skiff> kane sudo modprobe nvidia
<Skiff> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<kane> lame. have you rebooted?
<Skiff> yes
<angasule> MrDigimon:ok, but yeah, it's kind of old for most new FPS games
<Skiff> I will once again just to be sure
<kane> skiff how did you install it?
<MrDigimon> i will buy a new one soon
<MrDigimon> it's 'bout 128mb
<Skiff> kane, long story but I had to patch and old driver and compile it
<MrDigimon> but i can play WolfET
<DeadEnd154> OK I and New to linux. it keeps giving me an error when i try to install it. says cannot load x protocall(graphics interface) i have the ubuntu version
<Skiff> and then install it
<Skiff> 1 sec
<dhiogjen> hey all
<DeadEnd154> anyone have any ideas ?
<Skiff> kane http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22917/
<titanix88> MrDigimon: I've geforce 5200fx and can't enable all options in Nexuiz to maintain framerate.
<dhiogjen> does anyone know how to check what graphics card a pc is using through ubuntu?
<Skiff> kane just look at the commands I did no need to speak spanish
<MrDigimon> ok, too much 4 my comp i guess lol
<dhiogjen> anyone know how to check the graphcs card?
<angasule> titanix88: the 5200 is a bit slow, though, lots of effects but not fast... a 4200 is faster (with less effects)
<Pollywog> !shfs > pollywog
<kane> Skiff: well its hard to say what happened, its possible it doesnt like the diff.  Also are you sure you have the most recent kernal source installed?
<dhiogjen> currently, everything is being run indirectly
<titanix88> DeadEnd154: what graphics card? what ubuntu ver?
<angasule> dhiogjen: glxinfo | grep renderer
<kane> that error you are getting often comes from the driver built with the incorrect kernal source
<dhiogjen> thnx
<angasule> np
<Skiff> kane yes
<DeadEnd154> <titanix88>
<Skiff> kane yeah but the new drivers for my card are screwed up
<titanix88> DeadEnd154: yes
<Pollywog> is there info somewhere on getting shfs working?
<Skiff> they screw up only on gforce 4s
<dhiogjen> angasule: that didn't help at all O_O , it just spat out mesa glx indirect
<Pollywog> I don't know if it is the same as sshfs
<dhiogjen> angasule: i need the actual card, not the driver
<spyked> BluesKaj: you there?
<kane> Skiff: try this "depmod -a" and reboot.
<DeadEnd154> Sorry dude. wrong key.. i am running 2 8800 GTs OC BFG
<Skiff> guys any1 is using gforce 4 here?
<angasule> dhiogjen: oh :)
<Pollywog> Skiff I think you need the legacy drivers for that card
<titanix88> Skiff: i used to.
<kane> that should force it to register any module dependencies it might be failing.
<dhiogjen> angasule: anyway to check the actual make of the card without having to open up my computer?
<angasule> dhiogjen: any idea if you have nvidia, ati, or what?
<MrDigimon> 1h left of install, booring....
<Skiff> Pollywog, yeah but they suck ass
<angasule> dhiogjen: try: lspci | grep VGA
<dhiogjen> angasule: no, thats what im trying to figure out
<dhiogjen> angasule: it might be integrated as well
<dhiogjen> angasule: this isnt my pc, it's my grandfathers
<angasule> dhiogjen: integrated could be VIA, intel...
<Pollywog> Skiff how old is that card?
<angasule> dhiogjen: what is installed in it currently?
<dhiogjen> angasule: 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82815 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]  (rev 04)
<MrDigimon> just a random question: does anyone here speak swedish
<dhiogjen> angasule: any clue where i can get the driver for that
<angasule> dhiogjen: let me check, but I think the driver is included in the kernel
<kane> that one is open source i believe, should come with it.
<Skiff> Pollywog, dont remember
<dhiogjen> angasule: well thats strange, because it has to emulate 3D support :\.   google earth runs at literally 0.3 frames a second
<DeadEnd154> titanix88: I am running Two BFG 8800 GTS OC NON SlI Mode. On a BFG 680I  MB
<Skiff> Pollywog, 3-4 years
<Skiff> gforce 4 440
<titanix88> Skiff: i had dapper 6.06.1 and nvidia-glx worked fine for me.
<dhiogjen> DeadEnd154: lucky bastard O_O
<DeadEnd154> LOL
<Pollywog> I had one and I think it is more like 6 or 7 yrs
<Skiff> titanix88, yeah it only started screwing up with feisty
<angasule> dhiogjen: what is installed in that computer? kubuntu? what version?
<MrDigimon> i have dapper about 1h more lol
<MrDigimon> after that i have feisty :D
<dhiogjen> angasule: yeah, kubuntu.  i'm not 100% on what version, it was a cd i burned maybe hlaf an year ago.
<dhiogjen> angasule: i know it's dapper if taht helps :\
<angasule> dhiogjen: so it was dapper or edgy
<dhiogjen> angasule: dapper
<angasule> yeah, dapper :)
<Cosmo__> ok this is wierd my drives are disapearing, 2 pen drives and my NTFS drive
<MrDigimon> 55m left
<titanix88> DeadEnd154: press F1 during installation there is a help menu. try it. no furthur help ican do. WO/Men u really got some piece of hardware :p.
<dhiogjen> angasule: any luck?
<heatheringlis> hey everyone, i have just installed feisty, and when i 'sudo kate /etc/X11/x.org' or 'sudo konqueror' it fails and says 'kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!' many times
<heatheringlis> does anyone know what is wrong?
<heatheringlis> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<titanix88> Skiff: maybe they sifted the driver to nvidia-glx-legacy.try it.
<heatheringlis> oops
<angasule> dhiogjen: checking
<dhiogjen> heatheringlis: yes, there doesn't seem to be a database available :-P
<Skiff> titanix88, yeah
<MrDigimon> i have to get anything to eat, read u later guys
<titanix88> Skiff: then what's the prblm?
<spyked> *sigh*
<heatheringlis> it also says
<heatheringlis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22919/
<heatheringlis> dhiogjen: how do i create a database?
<spyked> ok - this didn't work - i'm STILL booting in txt mode!! http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<spyked> seriously -wtf?
<dhiogjen> heatheringlis: that was a joke :-P
<dhiogjen> heatheringlis: i'm not sure what the problem is, i don't use ubuntu.  i'm a kanotix lover :-P
<ubuntu_> hello guys :(, i recently made few changes to my hard disk drive using Gparted Boot Cd, now grub is no more able to load any of my OS's
<heatheringlis> dhiogjen: hence why you are in the kubuntu support room :)
<angasule> dhiogjen: hmm, your card should work in dapper, maybe you should ask in #ubuntu , since the graphics driver part is the same as kubuntu, I don't have direct experience with i815 cards
<spyked> anyone help?
<ubuntu_> right now i am using kubuntu live cd, what should i do to restore the way grub used to work
<dhiogjen> heatheringlis: because i need kubuntu support.
<dhiogjen> angasule: i'll try over there, thanks
<heatheringlis> does anyone know what is wrong here? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22920/ any help would be hugely appreciated
<Lichte> how do I reconfigure my keyboad layout ??
<ubuntu_> help guys :'(
<spyked> BluesKaj: http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty didn't work!! what can i do???
<spyked> my var/log/Xorg.0.log is here: http://rafb.net/p/ItLce032.html
<Ank000> hello guys :(, i recently made few changes to my hard disk drive using Gparted Boot Cd, now grub is no more able to load any of my OS's
<Ank000> help guys :'(
<Ank000> drive name got changed, my root == /sda8 , it got changed to /sda6.
<Ank000> YAY i helped my self
<Ank000> :) http://www.daniweb.com/blogs/entry708.html
<heatheringlis> hey everyone, i have just installed a fresh feisty using ubiquity, and i have the following problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22920/
<Skiff> will beryl work with legacy drivers?
<heatheringlis> does anyone know how to fix it?
<heatheringlis> thanks
<gnomefreak> Skiff: yes join #ubuntu-effects for more info on it
<K-Ryan> Sorry to leave you guys hangin'
<andre> hello, I was wondering if anyone knows how to prevent the sound looping for ubuntu?
<vasile> what happens if i change my motherboard?
<MrDigimon> have to reconfigure alot?
<K-Ryan> BluesKaj: You still here?
<spyked> ok - going to try this again :) : hi all - i can't get booted in gui anymore - keeps booting in txt mode - ATI drivers installed this way: http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty - my var/log/Xorg.0.log is here: http://rafb.net/p/ItLce032.html - can anyone help me??
<K-Ryan> Anyone know how to use the copy function in GParted?
<Skiff> gnomefreak thanks
<gnomefreak-lapto> Skiff: yw
<apetrescu> spyked, that Signal 11 is a segmentation error. Seems to be something wrong with the driver o_O;
<zblach> :|
<spyked> apetrescu: oooh wonderful - are we having fun yet?? lol
<MrDigimon> hrm, signal 11 sounds familiar lol
<apetrescu> spyked: Thinking... =/
<MrDigimon> 0_o
<spyked> apetrescu: what about a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<claudio46> salve ragazzi
<apetrescu> spyked: At this point, I highly doubt its a configuration error, which is the only thing that would solve
<DraxNS> !it | claudio46
<ubotu> claudio46: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<apetrescu> Your log file indicates it succesfully paresed xorg.conf but some module segfauled
<spyked> apetrescu: what about other drivers??
<apetrescu> *segfaulted
<apetrescu> But its worth a try
<apetrescu> Actually
<claudio46> ok scusate
<apetrescu> Try changing temporarily to a vesa driver
<apetrescu> See if its the driver module at fault.
<spyked> apetrescu: how do i do that?
<apetrescu> Go to xorg.conf and change the Driver "fglrx" line to Driver "vesa"
<spyked> apetrescu: did you see in my xorg.conf there are TWO Section"DEVICE" thingies?
<MrDigimon> 37m left of dist-upgrade
<ubuntu__> hello how can i translante unbuntu in french
<MrDigimon> installing some languages packs?
<ubuntu__> no in live cd
<MrDigimon> oh
<MrDigimon> no idea
<ubuntu__> ok thanks
<K-Ryan> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<MrDigimon> maybye copy the cd to the harddrive and edit it to french?
<apetrescu> spyked: Yeah, I saw that you have two Section entries. That's no big deal, the Server entry specifies one of them to use
<apetrescu> *Device
<spyked> ok - booting using vesa now
<aroo> I just compiled 2.6.21.3 kernel and everything works perfectly except my NIC. "lspci" shows the ethernet controller but no interfaces show in knetworkmanager
<spyked> hope this works -i have to eat soon lol
<spyked> apetrescu: well, it KINDA works - my monitor is giving me the out of range error lol
<apetrescu> aroo: wireless nic?
<aroo> apetrescu, nope
<apetrescu> Hm
<Pollywog> how do I fix this?  shfsmount: shfs filesystem not supported by the kernel
<ahmed> guys ,, would someone tel me what is cvs ? and why do cvs versions of appilcations have an exe file, for example i have just download dosbox cvs version its an exe file ,, how will it run on ubuntu ? how to execute it anyway ?
<aroo> apetrescu, it works fine under the 2.6.20-generic kernel
<apetrescu> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<apetrescu> aroo, did it need a restricted driver? if so you may need to reinstall restricted-modules for your new kernel.
<aroo> apetrescu, no restricted needed
<spyked> apetrescu: i would guess the out of range error means the vesa is working - that's the same error i got BEFORE i started using more specific drivers for ati :)
<apetrescu> Out of range error simply means you chose wrong HSync/Vsync rates for your monitor in xorg.conf
<apetrescu> You can solve that easily by just checking your monitor's manual
<spyked> oh crap
<spyked> have no idea lol
<DraxNS> spyked: type ati instead vesa in driver section
<spyked> ok...
<DraxNS> also that out of range means that you have crappy monitor ;-) that cant show picture card sends to it ;-)
<aroo> How can I custom make my own eth0 interface?
<spyked> oh - it's totally a cheap monitor lol
<apetrescu> It doesn't neccesarily mean its "crappy" simply that you specified a frequency thats out of its range.
<aroo> Maybe i can force it to use the pci device shown in "lspci"
<DraxNS> so it shows :-)
<DraxNS> apetrescu: I agree... just kidding with spyked
<K-Ryan> Hey I'm trying to setup my fstab to be able to use my extra ext3 partition
<spyked> hehe
<spyked> booting...
<K-Ryan> I don't know what to use for the mount point though
<spyked> *sigh*
<DraxNS> K-Ryan: create dir in /mnt
<spyked> whoa
<DraxNS> like /mnt/windrive
<K-Ryan> I don't get it
<spyked> the ati thingie worked DraxNS !!
<spyked> thanks :)
<DraxNS> ql
<DraxNS> :-)
<DraxNS> K-Ryan: mount point must exist before you use it
<DraxNS> so CREATE one
<spyked> ummm - wrong resolution - but it worked ;)
<K-Ryan> Where and how?
<DraxNS> mount point is directory
<DraxNS> it is recommended to make it in /mnt
<DraxNS> since it is static device
<K-Ryan> Okay I'm in /mnt
<DraxNS> so do sudo mkdir /mnt/windrive
<K-Ryan> There's nothing in here though
<DraxNS> of course.. that is fine
<DraxNS> now
<DraxNS> so do sudo mkdir /mnt/windrive
<K-Ryan> Okay
<ahmed> guys any one know how to install dosbox ?
<K-Ryan> Actually
<K-Ryan> Should I put it in my media folder with my other stuff?
<K-Ryan> !dosbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dosbox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> Worth a shot I guess..
<DraxNS> K-Ryan: if it is external drive yes
<pag> !info dosbox
<ubotu> dosbox: A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.65-1 (feisty), package size 506 kB, installed size 1388 kB
<K-Ryan> It isn't but that's where my windows drives are
<DraxNS> if it is internal partition.... /mnt is recommended.. not mandatory...
<K-Ryan> Plus it would be nice to have it there
<DraxNS> k-r
<K-Ryan> Recommended why? Is there a reason behind it?
<DraxNS> K-Ryan: you can add it to media...
<K-Ryan> Not to be rebellious, but if it's going to cause errors I won't do it
<DraxNS> K-Ryan: it will not make errors
<K-Ryan> Okay, thanks ;)
<ahmed> guys does any one know how to set dosbox to use full screen ?. when i press alt tab it switches to full screen but the window of the dosbox itself is in a small frame surrounded by a black screeen ...plz help
<giovanni_> ue rega
<underdog5004> ahmed, try clicking on the black part
<juan278> how do you add permision for a program to access a file
<underdog5004> !chmod | juan278
<ubotu> juan278: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<ahmed> underdog5004, doesnt help
<underdog5004> bummer
<underdog5004> then I don't know, sorry
<underdog5004> what's the precise problem?
<ahmed> guys,,  when i set dosbox to use full screen ,, size doesnt change instead inreplaces everything around dosbox with a black color
<K-Ryan> Alrighty, I did it
<ahmed> i doesnt change the resolution itself of the dosbox program
<Captain_Haddock> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<K-Ryan> ahmed: You may want to try a dosbox chat if there's one
<helfrezgama> ok this is a strange one, all of a sudden my mouse is auto double-clicking everything
<juan278> thx but is it possible to let 1 program read a file without letting any others?
<helfrezgama> tried modifying the click speed
<ahmed> i guess not
<ahmed> !dosbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dosbox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<helfrezgama> but every ither click is a double click
<K-Ryan> ahmed: It's just that you are more likely to find someone who can help there than here.
<K-Ryan> Just throwing it out there
<vbgunz> I honestly believe the pdf printer is severely broken :( usually anything I want to print never only prints an error dialog :(
<vbgunz> any suggestions?
<stamen> can anybody help me to solve this -> http://rafb.net/p/HThr5731.html for GIMP
<ahmed> guys when i run dosbox i get Exit to error: Could not set fullscreen video mode 1400x990-32: No video mode large enough for 1400x990
<ahmed> plzz help
<K-Ryan> You're xorg.conf doesn't support that resolution.
<K-Ryan> *Your
<ahmed> :S
<ahmed> how and my desktop resolution is 1400X990 :S
<ahmed> am afraid ur wrong kryan
<K-Ryan> THen that's not it
<K-Ryan> Dunno, that's all I've got
<sid32>  how do you delete a locked directory?
<Pollywog> stamen did you run 'apt-get build-dep gimp'?
<stamen> no
<stamen> now I will try
<Pollywog> you should do that before you compile using a clean source tree
<vbgunz> the pdf printer driver or what not is broken? any solutions for a better more stable driver or something?
<sid32> anyone? I have a locked directoy and it wont delete.. help?
<Pollywog> locked how?
<cox377> can someone please confirm this is the command for opening a port for the iptables 'sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 45555 -j ACCEPT'>?
<sid32> I was trying to make a dirve read/write with ntsf commands and editing the fstab file
<stamen> Pollywog: I made it now, but didn't help, again the same error. I am compiling it from source
<Pollywog> stamen rm -rf the old source
<stamen> because in kubuntu they didn't update the source list
<sid32> but it just created a directory (with an icon of a loc) with the name of the directoy
<stamen> Pollywog: for glib
<stamen> ?
<Pollywog> I thought you said gimp
<sid32> says I dont have permsion to edit it
<stamen> Pollywog: yes GIMP
<DraxNS> cox377: it should... open port 45555
<Pollywog> remove the gimp source and use new source
<K-Ryan> Hey guys I need to make a symlink for wine to use my hdb4
<K-Ryan> What's a symlink and how do I make one?
<stamen> Pollywog: ok, I will try
<DraxNS> !symlink
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Pollywog> sid32: are the permissions such that only root can access the directory?
<cox377> DraxNS: however, when i run this command 'sudo nmap -p 45555 localhost' it tells me it's closed
<DraxNS> symlink is like a link on web.... it says home.. but goes to local address
<sid32> yes
<Pollywog> or some other user
<cox377> DraxNS: anyu ideas?
<DraxNS> reload iptables
<K-Ryan> Never mind, someone's helping.
<K-Ryan> Thanks though
<DraxNS> you have added new rule
<Pollywog> and 'sudo rm -rf <directory>' does not work?
<stamen> Pollywog: again the same
<sid32> okay. got it
<Pollywog> stamen are all your sources in /etc/apt/sources.list for the same release?
<sid32> anyone have an ideas how to mount a ntfs with read/write
<Pollywog> or are you mixing?
<sid32> when you donthave windows install?
<DraxNS> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SlimeyPete> !ntfs-3g
<sid32> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<DraxNS> right :-)
<cox377> DraxNS: do you know the command to do that off the top of your head?
<smile> hi
<smile> anyone knows how to make a video conference ?
<DraxNS> well it should be /etc/init.d/iptables reload
<DraxNS> with sudo
<stamen> Pollywog: I have this on my source list ->http://rafb.net/p/Y4OD8J76.html
<DraxNS> well it should be sudo /etc/init.d/iptables reload
<sid32> i have the ntfs tool but I get an error
<sid32> Volume is scheduled for check. Please boot into Windows TWICE,
<sid32> DOn't have winodws installed
<Pollywog> stamen did you remove the gimp source and 'apt-get source  gimp'  again?
<smile> hi .. how can i make a video conference ?? any HOWTO plz !?
<stamen> Pollywog: how to remove this source? with this command which you gave me now?
<Pollywog> stamen you might try commenting out the two lines for backports then running 'apt-get update'
<Pollywog> rm -rf gimp*
<Pollywog> then sudo apt-get source gimp
<Pollywog> and be sure you did 'sudo apt-get build-dep gimp'
<Pollywog> before you compile again
<stamen> Pollywog: ok I will try
<K-Ryan> Umm
<K-Ryan> I messed up my wine file
<K-Ryan> I'll be back in a few minutes, I'm going to try and fix it myself.
<ahmed>  guys when i run dosbox i get Exit to error: Could not set fullscreen video mode 1400x990-32: No video mode large enough for 1400x990
<K-Ryan> ahmed: I think you just can't run dosbox at that res
<DraxNS> try 1440*900
<K-Ryan> Or that
<DraxNS> and in 24 bit not 32
<ahmed> will do so
<ahmed> 1 min
<stamen> Pollywog: when I write to get source, it downloaded the 2.2.13 version
<DraxNS> anyone knows how to force frozen bubble to go widescreen & fullscreen?
<stamen> Pollywog: I need 2.2.15
<stamen> Pollywog: how to get it
<makuseru> hi, during startup it my comp goves me some errors and boots me to a root term and i have to type in "stop" for it to put me to my login screen, it says check"/var/log/fsck/checkfs" for errors so i go there and it says "fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=e332afe5-b0bd-420b-8f0d-dfb3fffe875f'" what does that mean and how can i fix it?
<DraxNS> I got is semi wide... but not full screen
<Pollywog> well there is the source of your problem
<Pollywog> where did you get 2.2.15?
<Pollywog> did you get it from backports?
<DraxNS> makuseru: what have you done with your drives? or fstab?
<stamen> no, I get it from the web site gimp.org
<DraxNS> fsck cant find drive
<stamen> this is the newest version and it is stable
<Pollywog> it might not compile on Feisty
<stamen> why, the main problem is in glib versions
<ahmed> ok k-ryan , draxns, it worked but the problem is still the same ,, the dosbox window itself remains the same size and it filles the empty space with a black color around dosbox
<ahmed> know wat  i mean ???
<DraxNS> yes...
<ahmed> any suggestion ?
<Pollywog> yes if you are brave you can try to get a newer glib
<DraxNS> like me with frozen bubble :-)
<Pollywog> but it might break your system
<K-Ryan> The dosbox area just turns black you mean.
<makuseru> DraxNS: it has to find the drive, im on it right now
<K-Ryan> Never had that problem with anything before, hmmm
<DraxNS> no.. it has some area of dosbox... and rest is black
<Pollywog> try asking in #ubuntu
<Pollywog> or #gimp if there is a #gimp
<K-Ryan> Yeah the outside window, but where you would be running the dos stuff, that screen turns black right?
<DraxNS> that I would not know...
<stamen> Pollywog: I asked them but nobody talks there
<ahmed> kryan
<stamen> and pasted the link
<smile> #conference
<ahmed> GUYS,, dosbox runs fine but in a small area when try to switch in a full screen,, the size remains the same
<ahmed> and fills the area around it with black color
<stamen> glib wants to change variables
<ahmed> but i can still see dox box
<K-Ryan> OH!
<ahmed> and work with it
<Pollywog> stamen: you could try using pbuilder
<ahmed> wat can i DOOOOOO :(
<DraxNS> will removing UUID from fstab break things... anyone?
<stamen> Pollywog: but I don't know how
<K-Ryan> Ahaha I get it
<Pollywog> k
<K-Ryan> You can't o anything
<K-Ryan> *do
<ahmed> lol
<K-Ryan> The game/file was meant to run at that resolution
<ahmed> u mean all ppl run dosbox like that ??
<DraxNS> yah...
<K-Ryan> So it will only use that resolution.
<ahmed> nahhh :SS:S
<stamen> Pollywog: how to use it?
<ahmed> i didnt launch any game yet
<K-Ryan> You can try to change your screen size to fit it
<ahmed> ::S OMG
<DraxNS> it cant be done
<K-Ryan> Maybe when you launch the game it will stretch
<ahmed> u wnna convince me all ppl use dosbox at this size /?
<ahmed> tried though
<DraxNS> I have tried to force frozen bubble... no way
<ahmed> doesnt stretch
<K-Ryan> There must be a fit to screen option
<Pollywog> stamen you will need to read some tutorials on pbuilder but I suggest asking in #gnome and #ubuntu forst
<K-Ryan> Otherwise yes, they run it like that
<K-Ryan> I know in Windows when I had dosbox alt+f4 did it
<stamen> ok
<DraxNS> on nvidia card you can stretch box... but cant get it to fill up whole screen
<K-Ryan> Don't know about in Kubuntu
<titanix88> DraxNS: what is ur prblm?
<DraxNS> hmm which one ?
<DraxNS> I have plenty :-)
<ahmed> titanix88 its ma problem with the dosbox thingie lol..
<ahmed> do u know any other dos emulators then ??
<DraxNS> mine is with frozen bubble and 1440*900
<hydan> where would the "restricted drivers manager" app be in the kde menu?
<hydan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<DraxNS> it will not expand to whole screen... so my wife is unhappy
<titanix88> DraxNS: try scummvm.
<_adaptr> heheh
<iarwain> hiya, anyone knows why amsn keeps crashing on feisty? this is what i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22936/
<K-Ryan> I broke wine -.-
<iarwain> K-Ryan: how?
<K-Ryan> Well I ended up deleting my .wine folder, so I tried to uninstall wine
<K-Ryan> then sudo apt-get install wine
<titanix88> DraxNS: It also come with two game:flight of the amazon qween and beneath a steel sky. but frozen bubble does not require dosbox! it was made for GNU/Linux. Maybe u r saying puzzle bubble.
<K-Ryan> Except my .wine folder is empty now
<iarwain> K-Ryan: try 'wineprefixcreate'
<iarwain> K-Ryan: that will populate your .wine folder
<K-Ryan> Thanks
<titanix88> K-Ryan:run winecfg once. then it will be back.
<K-Ryan> Okay now here's the where everything get's tricky, I'll be back in a minute.
<iarwain> hiya, anyone knows why amsn keeps crashing on feisty? this is what i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/22936/
<titanix88> K-Ryan:wellcome.
<K-Ryan> Thanks titanix88 =P
<DraxNS> titanix88: you have confused me with someone else... I do not need emulator... I need a way to force frozen bubble to work on 1440*900 in full screen
<iarwain> DraxNS: probably a stupid question, but can you select 1440*900 in FB? and then select full screen?
<titanix88> DraxNS: try to find frozen bubbles config file. it's usually in home folder with a dot(.) prefix
<DraxNS> titanix88: tried that....
<DraxNS> iarwain: there is no resolution option in frozen bubble.. just GFX detail ...
<DraxNS> full or windowed... frozen bubble stays same size...
<titanix88> DraxNS: Maybe because 1440*900 is not a standard resolution.
<iarwain> DraxNS: didn't know, didn't play the game for long =)
<DraxNS> titanix88: my thought exactly
<DraxNS> I was wondering is there a way around it :-)
<gr-cn> underdog and kane - i found in Bug #88431 in kde-guidance (Ubuntu) that You can delete ~/.kde/share/config/displayconfigrc as a temporary workaround for don't loose xorg settings every restart
<titanix88> DraxNS: may be change ur resolution to 1280*1024
<DraxNS> if not... oh well.... she will not play :-)
<DraxNS> oddly enough.. it will not work....
<DraxNS> I have 19" wide screen TFT... so it does not like non native resolution
<zblach> when I'm compiling something from source, it asks me for the X libraries
<zblach> what package are those?
<Tm_T> what you're compiling?
<anthony_> salut
<Tm_T> !info xlibs-dev
<ubotu> xlibs-dev: X Window System client library development files transitional package. In component main, is extra. Version 1:7.2-0ubuntu11 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<zblach> Tm_T: thanks
<zblach> creating kmobiletools w/ gammu support
<titanix88> ubotu: u r a bot!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about u r a bot! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gr-cn> underdof5004 i found in Bug #88431 in kde-guidance (Ubuntu) that You can delete ~/.kde/share/config/displayconfigrc as a temporary workaround for don't loose xorg settings every restart
<titanix88> ubotu: see i told ya!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about see i told ya! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gr-cn> may helps someone else with same probl
<Tm_T> zblach: say "sudo apt-get build-dep kmobiletools" and if apt-get finds kmobiletools, it will try to install all what is needed to build it
<gr-cn> bye and tnx
<zblach> Tm_T i'm building 5.0_beta2 from source. the repos only have 4.3
<Tm_T> zblach: doesn't matter, build dependencies are "the same"
<zblach> kk thanks
<Tm_T> so you don't need to hunt them individually
<zblach> yeep! 80+ meg to download
<holycow> hey guys
<holycow> shouldn't there be a kwrite app listed in the repos?
<holycow> i have everything enabled but can't find it
<holycow> weird
<K-Ryan> There isn't one in there?
<K-Ryan> Strange
<holycow> totally
<holycow> just kate
<holycow> i'm on dapper but multiverse enabled
<titanix88> holycow: kwrite comes bundled with kate(maybe)
<zblach> isn't kwrite now part of the koffice packages/
<zblach> ?
<Tm_T> zblach: nope, kdebase
<holycow> zblach, i have koffice installed bu ti don't see kwrite anywhere
<zblach> my bad. kwrite != kword
<holycow> alt/f2 and typing in kwrite doesn't show it as an option
<mneisen> I have a problem with gnupg setup: after installing gnupg2 and gpg-agent, there is no config file in ~/.gnupg. On my other machine, there is one generated by apt. Is this a known strangeness?
<holycow> ohhhh kword!
<holycow> kate / kwrite / kword
<holycow> my head is spinning
<holycow> :)
<Tm_T> Kate <3
<MaTiAz> Tm_T: So true :)
<titanix88> holycow: do u have kate?
<holycow> titanix88, well i do now
<holycow> btw
<holycow> this pdf import dealie in kword
<holycow> fan frickin tastic
<MukiEX> A few questions : Is it possible to have a 64-bit kernel while using the 32-bit build of Ubuntu? I know that binary graphics card drivers feature their own mesa libraries. Will those work with 32-bit 3D apps?
<titanix88> holycow: now try kwrite in terminal
<Tm_T> MukiEX: not possible
<holycow> workin!
<holycow> danke
<MukiEX> The first or the latter?
<holycow> titanix88, indeedy you were right
<MukiEX> Or both? I thought the 64-bit kernel was backwards compatible, but none of the libraries were.
<titanix88> holycow: kwrite is low featured than kate. i use kate.
<zblach> kate is a fantastic editor
<K-Ryan> I like nano
<strabes> i'm a bigger fan of nano and leafpad
<zblach> nano is cool. i prefer vim.
<strabes> too big of a learning curve for me =\
<zblach> but kate just feel sleek
<titanix88> why these days people use vim or emacs when they got kate?
<Tm_T> titanix88: why not
<holycow> the thing about nano is ther eis nothing to learn
<MukiEX> titanix88 : some people really like 'em, or are used to them. On a notebook keyboard, nothing beats vim
<holycow> the entire command structure is always visible on the bottom
<K-Ryan> I like how it's terminal based.
<Tm_T> anyway, this editor discussion can be handled in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Tm_T> ;)
<Lacrymology> excuse me, how do I install a theme once I've downloaded it?
<Tm_T> depends what themes
<MukiEX> Will there ever be better 64/32-bit integration in Ubuntu, or is it just not possible under Linux?
<MukiEX> Or OS's in general? (even Vista seems to have a major problem there)
<K-Ryan> Lacrymology: KDE Menu > System Settings > Appearance > Import theme
<Tm_T> MukiEX: IIRC you can't run 32bit env reasonably with 64bit kernel, but I might be wrong here
<Tm_T> MukiEX: though can't see what's the point even trying it
<titanix88> Lacrymology:for gnome themes System-> preference->Theme-> install theme
<MukiEX> The point'd mainly be using static compiles of the few 64-bit apps I'd use.
<titanix88> Lacrymology:actually on ubuntu.
<Lacrymology> titanix88, being this #kubuntu, I thought "KDE" was implied
<MukiEX> Wine is really important for me, and in 64-bit land it doesn't work.
<K-Ryan> Lacrymology: KDE Menu > System Settings > Appearance > Import theme
<MukiEX> Well it does, but not for 32-bit win apps, which is like all of 'em :3
<Tm_T> MukiEX: gaining pretty much nothing I assume, but as I said, no idea about it
<fdoving> MukiEX: you can run a 32bit chroot in a 64bit environment.
<Lacrymology> K-Ryan, I figured all the way to Appearance myself, but I can't find "import theme"
<K-Ryan> It's a button at the bottom =P
<MukiEX> Tm_T : Well, it's not important at the moment, it's mostly for the next rev of PCSX2. :3
<MaTiAz> PCSX2 is impressive
<titanix88> Lacrymology:how can u be sure? i am with gnome but using konversation & amarok. i have gnome.kde,xfce all 3.NObody restricts u to a name kubuntu.
<K-Ryan> While in the colors tab
<Tm_T> fdoving: well, it's not "32 bit ubuntu with 64bit kernel"
<K-Ryan> titanix88: By default everyone in this channel uses KDE
<Tm_T> but I quit from this matter, I have no idea what I'm talking about =)
<K-Ryan> Unless stated otherwise, that's the way it is, don't discourage Lacrymology.
<holycow> thanks guys!
<Daisuke_Ido> titanix88: you.  it's only three letters.  it's not that hard to type.
<fdoving> Tm_T: the 64bit kernel can run 32bit binaries.
<Tm_T> fdoving: sure, but, bah, I should draw what I mean
<Tm_T> so ignore me
<titanix88> K-Ryan: i did not. i tried to help if s/he was like mine.
<K-Ryan> Oh come on, if they were running Gnome don't you think they would of specified so?
<K-Ryan> That's neither here nor there, Lacrymology, did you find it?
<titanix88> Daisuke_ldo: i don;t get it :?
<Lacrymology> K-Ryan, I still don't see it... there's "colors, fonts, etc. on the left, a "style" tag that seems promising but I don't see them.. and on the bottom just Help, Defaults, Reset and Apply
<K-Ryan> Click colors
<Lacrymology> import scheme?
<K-Ryan> Err
<K-Ryan> Yes...
* K-Ryan smacks self.
<Lacrymology> K-Ryan, still not what I was looking for.. apparently the theme I got needs something called kthememgr
<K-Ryan> What's it a theme for?
<rc-win-2-linux> Help Pls a newbie - can anyone tel me why I have an ath0 and a wifi0 with only 1 wireless card
<Lacrymology> supposedly for KDE
<K-Ryan> KDE as in desktop/windows/etc. right?
<Lacrymology> vat?
<Lacrymology> I mean what?
<Lacrymology> yes
<Lacrymology> looks
<Lacrymology> for the manager, yes
<Lacrymology> but it says Important Instructions: Deepspace.tar.gz goes in directory /usr/share/apps/kthememgr/Themes
<Lacrymology> and there's no such dir
<K-Ryan> Sorry, went afk for a minute there...
<K-Ryan> You don't have kthememgr installed then
<K-Ryan> !kthememgr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kthememgr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !ktheme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktheme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> !kthememanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kthememanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<K-Ryan> Damn..
<Lennings> Hello! im trying to install cedega... But when i click the link that my m8 send me, the deb file opens in kaffeine! what is the orignal program to open deb files with?? thx!
<K-Ryan> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Lennings> ...
<K-Ryan> Kubuntu doesn't use deb files if I'm not mistaken
<Lennings> What does that have to do with deb files?
<Lennings> im using kubuntu 7.05
<K-Ryan> It would tell you how to install cedega >.>
<Lennings> 04
<Lennings> ..
<Lennings> I first need to ge the packatch?
<Lennings> right?
<K-Ryan> I don't know, check the link
<crdlb> no the guide will cover everything
<nosrednaekim> Lennings: "sudo dpkg -i <the location of the deb package>
<Roey> hi
<K-Ryan> Hi Roey
<nosrednaekim> Roey: hi!
<Roey> how do I zero-out my MBR?
<Roey> hey nosrednaekim  :)
<Roey> and K-Ryan
<K-Ryan> MBR?
<Roey> I installed Kubuntu to these two drives I have but I can't seem to not boot from them now (I have two other drives I normally boot off)
<Roey> of
<Roey> K-Ryan:  boot sector.
<K-Ryan> Oh
<peron> hi there :)
<K-Ryan> Hi Peron
<Roey> hey peron :)
<peron> I have an Audigy 2 ZS soundcard
<Lennings> nosrednaekim: it told me that it could not install something :
<Lennings> S:
<peron> it seems to be installed correctly
<K-Ryan> Roey: Try pressing esc during boot up.
<peron> but no tone is coming out :-/
<peron> (no tone meaning: no tone in general, not just mp3 - mp3 support is installed)
<Lacrymology> K-Ryan, I've used .deb packages every time ubuntu's repo is being silly about versions
* K-Ryan shrugs.
<aldin> what e-mail server is easiest to set up on kubuntu
<peron> what may I do to hear sound again?
<peron> :)
<BluesKaj> hey gents ...had some errands to do ...how goes the partitioning K-Ryan ?
<Roey> K-Ryan:  ok, and then what?
<K-Ryan> BluesKaj: I ended up just making another ext3 partition and linking it to my wine folder because that's what I need it for
<Roey> K-Ryan:  I couldn't boot to a specific device, because it didn't accept any of the devices I fed it with boot= and root=
<K-Ryan> Roey: Well that should open up GRUB letting you pick what you're booting up.
<BluesKaj> IC , and it works ok ?
<K-Ryan> Beyond that I'm not quite sure though, sorry =/
<K-Ryan> BluesKaj: Well I think so, I haven't tried a game out yet, but when I do I'll see.
<heinkel_111> my printer suddenly started to ouput small pages, like 1/4 of A4 size rather than A4 size (pritned in the corner of the A4 page of course)
<heinkel_111> why?
<BluesKaj> well the sequence of partitions was different than most so it's a situation that can be fixed but it's gonna take some copying of files and redoing everything which means mucho-time and patience
<Roey> K-Ryan:  I had a host of problems with that.
<K-Ryan> With what?
<Roey> K-Ryan:  I have a ti-4200, for example, and the restricted-manager package forces a download of the glx packages (instead of the glx-legacy, which is what applies to me).  It also hoses up my xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> peron , have opened kmix and set it up ?
<nosrednaekim> heinkel_111: what does your papaer settings say when you try to print? Nice airplane bTW, heinkel_111
<peron> BluesKaj: yes
<heinkel_111> :)
<K-Ryan> Sorry Roey, you need someone else to help you from here on out =/
<heinkel_111> it says: A4!
<heinkel_111> nosrednaekim:
<heinkel_111> ^^
<jordi_> rawr
<jordi_> moo
<K-Ryan> BluesKaj: Well my install of Steam worked, it was redirected to hdb4 instead of the actual .wine/drive_c/Program Files folder
<jordi_> catpoop
<nosrednaekim> heinkel_111: does it say something about pages to print per sheet?
<K-Ryan> jordi_: Are you trying to say something?
<Roey> K-Ryan:  ok, well thanks anyway :)
<jordi_> no
<heinkel_111> nosrednaekim: no
<dettoaltrimenti> my sound isn't working- amarok and moc still work, but no sound comes out. I'm on a laptop with laptop speakers, the controller shows up in lspci, and the sound is turned up- what else can I do?
<nosrednaekim> heinkel_111: what type of printer do you have?
<heinkel_111> the only thing that looks strange is the resolution setting, maybe?
<nosrednaekim> dettoaltrimenti: did you try headphones?
<BluesKaj> ok peron, what about system settings /sound system/hardware/select audio device ?
<heinkel_111> nosrednaekim: it is a canon i550. I run the recommended BJC-82000 drivers for it
<heinkel_111> i think it must be the resoltuion setting, if that is too low, the page will be too small ?
<nosrednaekim> heinkel_111: I don't think so.
<peron> BluesKaj: choose automatically
<heinkel_111> nosrednaekim: I think I have located the problem
<nosrednaekim> heinkel_111: k, what is it?
<BluesKaj> peron , choose advanced Linux archictecture
<peron> k
<peron> k
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: peron: advanced linux SOUND architecture
<peron> nosrednaekim: all clear ;)
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, there's only one alsa
<dettoaltrimenti_> nosrednaekim- yes, headphones don't work
<nosrednaekim> ok..
<heinkel_111> nosrednaekim: ahrg !*syntax error* had 4200 driver instead of 8200 *blush*
<peron> BluesKaj: so far so good
<heinkel_111> just tested and now it look right
<heinkel_111> the resolution seems to be the difference, actually
<nosrednaekim> heinkel_111: ok..cool
<nosrednaekim> heinkel_111: really? never was for my HP
<BluesKaj> ok peron, in the terminal : alsamixer ...make sure that master, pcm ,etc are unmuted use the 'm" to unmute any sliders that you may need
<peron> hmm
<peron> BluesKaj: the KDialog sounds work now :)
<BluesKaj> use the arrow keys to navigate
<peron> only amaroK won't ;)
<nosrednaekim> dettoaltrimenti ok, whats your chipset?
<BluesKaj> yes i know peron , are you trying to play mp3s in amarok ? ...cuz you'll need the mp3 plugin for that
<peron> and Battle for wesnoth won't
<peron> mp3 support should be installed
<BluesKaj> games have their own probs which i'm not familiar with :(
<nosrednaekim> peron: did you install mp3 support manually? in not, how was it installed?
<peron> amaroK could not play ogg files
<peron> but right now it is working
<peron> funny
<peron> BluesKaj: thanks :)
<BluesKaj> np  peron :)
<steven_> Hi, I've finally got nearly everything I'm interested in working on my laptop using Kubuntu 7.04 64 bit.  Lappy has a broadcom wireless card and I've heard that's never played well with Linux, any suggestions or pages I should look at?
<nosrednaekim> steven_: ndiswrapper?
<steven_> That's what I've heard.  When I was working with the flash and java plugins for firefox, buntu had pages that showed how to do so.  Any such pages for this step?  thx
<BluesKaj> !wireless | steven_
<ubotu> steven_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<steven_> hey thx a lot I'll go look.  Appreciate it.
<_dac> when a wallet is open in the lower menu, what does that mean?
<arpharazon> Hello, can you guys help me with Opera? I installed it but it won't run.
<underdog5004> arpharazon, how did you install it?
<nosrednaekim> _dac: it mens kwallet is open
<Ruinah> Woo... day one of using KUbuntu on the lappy. Hope this thing doesn't fry itself. :)
<arpharazon> "dpkg -i --force-architecture packagename.deb"
<arpharazon> I downloaded the .deb from opera's web site.
<titanix88> arpharazon: installed with wine?
<nosrednaekim> ruinah: what do you mean?
<underdog5004> arpharazon, what architecture are you on?
<arpharazon> 64bit.
<underdog5004> did you try to sudo apt-get install opera?
<underdog5004> oh, gotcha
<_dac> does it also mean others have access to same?
<underdog5004> hmmm, no idea with 64bit systems...sorry
<michael__> whats the password for printer settings?
<nosrednaekim> _dac: no... other users can't see it.
<michael__> my root password doesnt work for it
<Ruinah> nosrednaekim: Just that I'm a total *nix newb, but lifelong WinDOS user, from DOS 3.3 on. That, and I'm using it on a crappy Thinkpad T43 Celeron.
<arpharazon> I'm starting to think it's a good idea to just go with 32 bit.
<underdog5004> arpharazon, I would
<_dac> ok, menthanks...
<nosrednaekim> ruinah: but is it running hot or something?
<_dac> many thanks...
<underdog5004> arpharazon, I just don't think that the benefit is big enough
<underdog5004> but I don't need more than 4 gigs of RAM, etc...
<_dac> have a nice day...
<titanix88> arpharazon: 64 bit -> 32 bit .ur crazy.
<Ruinah> nosrednaekim: Oh, I didn't mean that literally. Although it *does* run hot. Always has. But this thing made it to Iraq and back in one piece. I think it'll manage a bit longer. :)
<nosrednaekim> arpharazon: actually i saw an article which benchmarked em both... no difference really
<Ruinah> Now for my next trick, installing Beryl. lol
<nosrednaekim> ruinah: bullet-proof or something?
<K-Ryan> Beryl is actually an easy install
<underdog5004> nosrednaekim, I think the only big difference is the amount of RAM that's addressable
<nosrednaekim> underdog5004: yeah pretty much.
<Ruinah> nos: lol, no, just managed to keep it away from the worst of the heat/dirt
<underdog5004> arpharazon, feel free to ask me any 32 bit questions, lol
<nosrednaekim> ruinah: and bullets I suppose
<arpharazon> Ok... So I have two windowses on the same computer, how do I uninstall kubuntu and install 32 bit kubuntu without messing everything up?
<Ruinah> Is adept the best thing for installing apps?
<nosrednaekim> arpharazon: overwrite 64 with the 32 bit version
<arpharazon> Speaking of which, things are already half messed up, I can't boot to one of my windowses.
<underdog5004> arpharazon, just pop in the 32-bit (i386) cd and install
<nosrednaekim> ruinah: I prefer synaptic, but its probably just me
<arpharazon> ok.
<Ruinah> nosrednaekim: Heh, yeah, well, I was a total FOBbit, so the worst I saw was the occasional rocket/mortor flying over the wall.
<arpharazon> Any tips about sorting the windowses out?
<nosrednaekim> ruinah: ah ok.
<underdog5004> arpharazon, I would erase, personally
<underdog5004> lol
<underdog5004> what do you mean, sorting them out?
<Ruinah> Don't see synaptic. Do I need to do something to install it?
<arpharazon> Well, yeah, but then my parents would kill me.
<BluesKaj> arpharazon, which windows ?
<underdog5004> Ruinah, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<arpharazon> I used to have two windows XPs installed on their own partitions.
<Ruinah> I'm using Fiesty Fawn intel flavor
<arpharazon> I picked which one to boot with XP's own loader.
<underdog5004> arpharazon, do you want to keep them for later?
<nosrednaekim> ruinah: yeah you can install it in adept
<arpharazon> Yes I do.
<Ruinah> nosrednaekim: So, how's it better/different?
<underdog5004> arpharazon, hmm, do a guided partitioning in the install...
<nosrednaekim> ruinah: well for me here on dial-up, its winning feature is the ability to make download scripts
<underdog5004> and make sure to leave the ntfs/fat partitions alone
<arpharazon> A what?
<arpharazon> I mean I do remember an option along those lines, but....
<underdog5004> arpharazon, when you're running the installer, when it asks where to install, it'll give you options
<Ruinah> nosrednaekim: Ah. I'm using my wireless which is connected to my horribly unstable DSL modem.
<underdog5004> one of them is  manual partition editing...you want that.
<Lacrymology> is iptables built into the kernel by default? if not, how do I do this?
<arpharazon> ok
<Ruinah> nosrednaekim: Do you use any type of trillian-type app?
<titanix88> Lacrymology: installed ur theme?
<nosrednaekim> ruinah: instant messaging? yes.. I use GAIM
<Lacrymology> titanix88, no, not really, but I have some real work to get done, so I'll just wait until I have a working INternet connection at home and play there
<Ruinah> nosrednaekim: Ah. Does that have all the bells & whistles of the host clients?
<titanix88> Ruinah: what about konversation and kopete?
<Ruinah> titanix88: I'm using konversation right now. Didn't know it did IM as well. kopete, I'm having some trouble with.
<nosrednaekim> ruinah: yeah.. pretty much
<Ruinah> I managed to connect to my yahoo acct with kopete, but couldn't figure out how to add my other accts afterwards.
<nosrednaekim> ruinah: I don't really like kopete, GAIM is easier to use IMHO
<Ruinah> So Gaim, it is. First time I heard that name, though, it sounded like the mutant child of AIM and Gator, to me. *shudder*
<titanix88> Ruinah: kopete: configure-> Accounts press new button
<dogatemycomputer> Ruinah: if you want to add another account to Kopete then click SETTINGS from the pulldown then CONFIGURE which should bring pu the menu then ACCOUNTS on the left hand side.  Once you click on ACCOUNTS you should see NEW appear on the right which allows you to add a new account.
<Ruinah> dammit, that was too simple...
<Ruinah> titanix88: Thanks
<nosrednaekim> ruinah: actually now its called Pidgin (confilict with AOL)
<Ruinah> gaim is now pidgin?
<apetrescu> Correct
<apetrescu> www.pidgin.im
<Ruinah> When'd that happen?
<apetrescu> About a month ago
<underdog5004> aol started rumbling at them
<apetrescu> After several months of legal talks with AOL that weren't revealed to the public until very recently
<dwidmann> hmm, can't say I didn't see that coming
<nosrednaekim> I actually like pidgin better..lol
<apetrescu> 's a good name :D
<marko> i update my sistem
<marko> and now some apps dont work
<nosrednaekim> marko: which ones?
<marko> konqueror cant open folders
<dogatemycomputer> I still think its kinda silly for AOL to care.  Then again..  I guess they don't get the advertising revenue from the ads if someone is using their servers with a different client.
<underdog5004> true
<marko> its says "unsuported protocol file"
<dwidmann> (and without the ads)
<nosrednaekim> dogatemycomputer: thats the idea
<apetrescu> dogatemycomputer: AOL didn't stop Gaim from functioning the way it did. They ONLY had a problem with the name
<titanix88> marko: strange!!!
<dogatemycomputer> apetrescu: that's why I thought it was strange.
<marko> i would restart kde
<apetrescu> Repeat: the functionality of Gaim (including AIM connections) are 100% still in Pidgin
<krauz0> hi all
<marko> but i'm runing apt-get
<dogatemycomputer> apetrescu: I think they should open the standard and allow any third party app to use their servers provided they pass along their ads.
<nosrednaekim> marko: if the update is still in sprogress... wait till its finished to see if anything is still broken
<marko> pidgin is only rebranded
<dwidmann> marko, sounds like you need to make doubly sure all of kdebase and friends are installed
<apetrescu> dogatemycomputer: They sort of do. They make no effort to prevent Gaimfrom connecting to their servers, even without ads
<apetrescu> The name is all they care about, because it is so similar to Aim
<apetrescu> There is no functionality difference *at all* except for the name.
<titanix88> marco: press ctrl+C . next u give the same command & it will resume
<dogatemycomputer> apetrescu: oh.. I know.. but do you remember back in the day when AIM used to try adjusting their protocols every couple of days to prevent people from connecting with third party clients?
<apetrescu> AOL isn't really being all evil and standards-closing in this case.
<marko> nosrednaekim i'm not updating, i'm downloading apps
<nosrednaekim> marko: oh.. ok
<nosrednaekim> dogatemycomputer: yep I remember that.
<apetrescu> dogatemycomputer: I don't really remember that, no. I'm pretty young. But it seems to have stopped now judging by the huge number of 3rd-party clients.
<marko> if i kill apt now
<dogatemycomputer> nosrednaekim: I fear someone at AOL will start that process all over again.
<marko> when i start to install the same programs
<nosrednaekim> dogatemycomputer: everybody will go to google talk then... AOL can't afford that
<marko> apt will start again to download
<titanix88> marko: no problem.half dloads will be tthere for u next time
<marko> or it will continue
<dwidmann> nosrednaekim: not everybody, I wouldn't
<apetrescu> I find that hugely unlikely. The value of AIM is proportional to the size of their userbase. Sacrificing a significant portion of it for a few extra ad clicks is stupid, even from a purely profit-centered view
<nosrednaekim> dwidmann: oh... you one of those google haters?
<titanix88> marko: it continues.
<dwidmann> nosrednaekim: all it is is Jabber anyway ..
<nosrednaekim> dwidmann: yeah I know, but does joe sixpack know that?
<dwidmann> nosrednaekim: depends if joe sixpack did his homework or not
<apetrescu> Why does it even matter if it's Jabber? To anyone, including "joe sixpack"?
<nosrednaekim> dwidmann: would he be joe sixpack if he did his homework?
<dogatemycomputer> apetrescu: well.. those servers cost alot of money and the support team costs money too.  I just think they should write a standard, require ads be passed alone ot the consumer then let the third party developers handle all the client development.  Think about all the cool stuff they could do with the clients if AOL just worked with the developers to add functionality.
<dwidmann> nosrednaekim: No, he'd be Dr. Joe Sixpack :P
<marko> now its ok
<nosrednaekim> dwidmann: that was a VERY funny image
<dogatemycomputer> apetrescu: (I should note i'm not an AOL lover.. i'm still pissed that I can't use shoutcast with linux although i've found some good alternatives so i'm less angry now..)
<Ruinah> nosrednaekim: Would probably look like House, but stupid.
<apetrescu> dogatemycomputer: You would really trade Gaim/Pidgin's ad-free-ness in return for some help in implementing obscure parts of the protocol?
<nosrednaekim> ruinah: you mean of course *stupider*
<Ruinah> Hey, does gaim or kopete support webcam/voice features?
<dogatemycomputer> apetrescu: well.. i'm saying they could add value from a business perspective to clients willing to provide ads (although theoretically you could allow non-ad versions with just basic chat functionality)..
<apetrescu> I think a lack of effort on AOL's part to make Pidgin's life harder is "good enough" a contribution from them
<nosrednaekim> ruinah: Kopete does support video I think
<apetrescu> Ruinah: Kopete does, not Gaim/Pidgin yet.
<nosrednaekim> don't think either support voice
<apetrescu> Though its in the owrks
<apetrescu> *works
<apetrescu> dogatemycomputer: There already is an official AIM client for Linux if you want to use all the features and don't mind the ads.
<apetrescu> Why not just use that?
<aroo> How can I stop adept updater from notifying me of updates?
<Ruinah> Odd. I always thought the KDE programs were slimmer on features than most other apps.
<nosrednaekim> apetrescu: there is?
<paNppa> Hi
<apetrescu> nosrednaekim: Yeah!
<nosrednaekim> ruinah: no way!
<dogatemycomputer> apetrescu: because I don't want to load a seperate client just for AIM.  Its one of the things I appreciate from kopete.
<dogatemycomputer> apetrescu: plus.. i don't think their client is written well enough for linux.
<nosrednaekim> apetrescu: cool...mostly I just want gtalk for linux
<titanix88> Ruinah:what is gtalk?
<nosrednaekim> titanix88: Gmail's jabber server
<Ruinah> nosrednaekim: Probably just my own perception, wouldn't be the first time I was totally off-base about something like that.
<dogatemycomputer> apetrescu: hence my thought that if the open source development was given full access to the protocol information in exchange for passing ads through.. then I think it would be a good trade-off for the extra functionality (assuming the ads aren't intrusive).  I'm not socialist here.
<titanix88> nosrednaekim: what is gtalk?
<apetrescu> nosrednaekim: Yeah, I think all that functionality will be coming to Pidgin soon; it's probably why Sean Egan got hired at Google
<Lennings> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Ruinah> titanix88: Yeah, don't ask me anything linux-related. I'm the newb here. :)
<nosrednaekim> titanix88: its Googles jabber server
<nosrednaekim> as well as their client
<apetrescu> dogatemycomputer: I see; I guess we'll have to agree to disagree. I'm not even sure if it would qualify as fully
<apetrescu> "free" software if AOL was deciding ad content on it
<apetrescu> Besides, the developers seem to be doing okay reverse-engineering it anyway :)
<titanix88> cedega rides free on free software. don;t use it.
<Ruinah> Hey, how can I access my data on my NTFS partition in KUbuntu?
<aroo> How can I stop adept updater from notifying me of updates?
<dogatemycomputer> apetrescu: well..  consider they could go back to the days of demanding everyone use their client..  there are still some linux users who would be forced to load it up for various reasons.
<nosrednaekim> ruinah: you should just be able to read it... but not write
<Ruinah> nosrednaekim: So, if I used some app like WINE or that cedega, I can access my copy of WoW from my NTFS partition?
<dogatemycomputer> apetrescu: I mean.. it is AOL's servers and large amounts of bandwidth.. we're using for free.  I mean.. do you really believe they should give everything away for free?  (AOL is a bad example because of the amount of money they make)
<dwidmann> dogatemycomputer: ewww, I'd make it a point not to. I could convince enough of my friends to switch to something else :)
<nosrednaekim> ruinah: no actually you'll have to copy it to .wine
<apetrescu> dogatemycomputer: They could, I guess, but like I said earlier, AIM is only as valuable as the quantity of users it has on their networks. If they alienate all Linux users (an increasingly large market segment), they not only lose those users, but also hurt the experience for all users who relied talking to those users. Watch all the Linux users move to MSN or Yahoo, and all the Linux users' friends have a good reason to migrate also.
<mneisen> I have a problem with gnupg setup: after installing gnupg2 and gpg-agent, there is no config file in ~/.gnupg. On my other machine, there is one generated by apt. Is this a known strangeness?
<apetrescu> Which is why it probably will not happen anymore.
<apetrescu> dogatemycomputer: I think AIM is like a loss leader for AOL. I don't think they really make *that* much money from ad clicks on AIM, its just a way to lead people to other AOL services.
<dogatemycomputer> apetrescu: dwidmann: well.. that kind of attitude is the reason why companies like ABC, CNN and the BBC refuse to provide content to linux users..
<oldwest> Hello - Anyone have a suggestion for Linux/ogg compatible MP3 player they like?
<Lennings> Hello, i think i need some help... I use kubuntu 7.04 and im trying to install cedega i downloaded from my m8's server... The two files i downloaded was cedega small 6.0.deb and the update.deb.... How do i install these deb files?
<apetrescu> What kind of attitude?
<dogatemycomputer> apetrescu: dwidmann:   I just think our holier-than-thou attitude is what causes us so many problems.
<rc-win-2-linux> what is the difference between wifi0 and ath0 ???
<apetrescu> The "software should be free" attitude? That's the whole crux of it.
<cntb> oldwest, amarok
<apetrescu> You take that away and we're just a bunch of guys writing code.
<titanix88> oldwest: every player in GNU/linux is ogg compatible.
<dogatemycomputer> apetrescu: but the severs should be too? and the bandwith? the maintenace costs?
<Lennings> Is this a support channel?
<titanix88> oldwest: i like amarok
<Lennings>  Hello, i think i need some help... I use kubuntu 7.04 and im trying to install cedega i downloaded from my m8's server... The two files i downloaded was cedega small 6.0.deb and the update.deb.... How do i install these deb files?
<apetrescu> I absolutely think the insistence that software remain free (libre) is important. If it costs us easy compatibility with some products, so be it.
<forcerain> oldwest: just use MP3 format
<oldwest> cnttb - i mean an actual standalone device you can carry around that will plug-in via usb port - etc
<forcerain> oldwest: it's still Free software that encodes/decodes MP3s
<nosrednaekim> oldwest: if you are talking protable... Archos's are awesome
<argonel> is it just me, or should kmail not open a new composer window with every keypress?
<oldwest> archos?
<apetrescu> dogatemycomputer: It's certainly their perogative to do their best to deny us access to their servers, but they haven't, which is nice of them. Why? Because it adds value to their product, indirectly.
<Lennings> Is this a support channel or a chat room? -.-
<oldwest> that's portable player?
<titanix88> oldwest: try foobar(freeware but not foss)
<mhb> hi folks, do you know of a good console text-editor with source-code autocompletion?
<Ruinah> Lennings: It's IRC. :)
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: did you have a question?
<Lennings> Hello, i think i need some help... I use kubuntu 7.04 and im trying to install cedega i downloaded from my m8's server... The two files i downloaded was cedega small 6.0.deb and the update.deb.... How do i install these deb files?
<rc-win-2-linux> Lennings - try add/remove
<mhb> in Kubuntu, of course
<nosrednaekim> oldwest: yes.
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: what was your question?
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: Hello, i think i need some help... I use kubuntu 7.04 and im trying to install cedega i downloaded from my m8's server... The two files i downloaded was cedega small 6.0.deb and the update.deb.... How do i install these deb files?
<titanix88> Lennings: right click on them and select install.
<nosrednaekim> Lennings: "sudo dpkg -i <your files?"
<Lennings> IM new.
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: if you can see them from the desktop, for example, then right click on them and use the KDE installer..
<oldwest> nosrednaekim - thx - i was also looking at a one called  - Cowon - iAudo G3 thats looks good too...
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: i know, but i get like a error message... W8 let me get it for you
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: it should prompt for the sudo password if you haven't entered it recently.  If you need something more specific then we'll be happy to help.
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer:
<Lennings> dpkg-deb: `/home/kim/cedega-small6.0.deb' is not a debian format archive
<Lennings> dpkg: error processing /home/kim/cedega-small6.0.deb (--install):
<Lennings>  subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<Lennings> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Lennings>  /home/kim/cedega-small6.0.deb
<Lennings> Press <enter> to exit...
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: now that looks like a corrupt file was downloaded.   You may really want to delete those files and try downloading them again.
<nosrednaekim> Lennings: bad .deb
<forcerain> Lennings: dpkg --force-all
<Lennings> forcerain: whats that?
<forcerain> or extract it inside Ark or file-roller
<forcerain> forces the install
<titanix88> Lennings: don't force.
<Ahmuck>  !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<forcerain> put the name of the deb file after that
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: <OR> you may need to make sure you prefix the installation command with "sudo" if you're doing it from the command line although that should produce a permissions error rather than a bad format error.
<Lennings> The problem is... when i click the link right on... kaffeine pops up :S and trys to open deb files... So i have to click save as and choose a new name!
<rc-win-2-linux> can you help with my wireless issue? Anyone?
<Ruinah> Hey, I just noticed konver doesn't display @ or + next to anyone's nicks. How do I correct this?
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer:  The problem is... when i click the link right on... kaffeine pops up :S and trys to open deb files... So i have to click save as and choose a new name!
<rc-win-2-linux> i keep getting something about resolf.conf
<dogatemycomputer> hey guys/gals.. would you mind helping Lennings?  I need to run out for a bit..
<forcerain> rc-win-2-linux: nano /etc/resolv.con
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: smoker :P
<forcerain> resolv.conf
<forcerain> sorry .conf not .con
<forcerain> lol
<rc-win-2-linux> yes
<titanix88> Lennings: right click
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: you may need to de-associate .deb files with kaffine (which i'm not sure how that happened)..
<forcerain> tell me what's in there rc-win-2-linux
<forcerain> use nano to view it
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: my girlfriend is bothering me.  She wants food and apparently its my job to drive today. :P
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: haha! you got powned
<rc-win-2-linux> forcerain - nameserver 196.x.x.x 2 of them
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: yeah.. you know it..
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: Anyway... What program is the orignal to open deb files with?
<rc-win-2-linux> do I need a domain? forcerain
<forcerain> rc-win-2-linux: that's the IP of your router in there right?
<mneisen> I have a problem with gnupg setup: after installing gnupg2 and gpg-agent, there is no config file in ~/.gnupg. On my other machine, there is one generated by apt. Is this a known strangeness?
<forcerain> rc-win-2-linux: nope
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: Go feat the chick first :P
<oldwest> titanix - u still here? is there a debian download for this player?
<forcerain> are they the IPs of your router rc-win-2-linux?
<rc-win-2-linux> forcerain yes and a dns server i normally use
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: there are a few..  I think KDE has its own installer and there is a debian installation manager you can use..
<forcerain> rc-win-2-linux: then it's fine
<forcerain> add a few more DNS servers if you know of any
<forcerain> like 212.74.112.66 and 212.74.112.67
<phpcode> i having problems getting sound when i play a .ogg file, I can hear .mp3 files... help?
<forcerain> (I know those off by heart.. crappy Tiscali UK ones :P)
<rc-win-2-linux> is that the only thing it does? forcerain
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: i should be able to save as.... right?
<rc-win-2-linux> forcerain only dns?
<forcerain> rc-win-2-linux: and it can search your local stuff with a search directive
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: I usually save the file to the desktop then go to the command line and "sudo dpkg -i <your files?"
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: That way i can shoose open with
<forcerain> rc-win-2-linux: it's for resolving IPs and things basically yeah
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: let me see if its osmething I can choose from the KDE manager..
<Lennings> Dogatemycomputer: i cant save it.. couse when i click kaffeine comes up.
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: and saveas corrups the file...
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: i think :P
<titanix88> oldwest: i suggested it for windows as u don't find GNU/linux box everywhere. by the way portable player for linux is not possible because first: linux apps use shared libary.second: they won't run on winbox
<rc-win-2-linux> forcerain so if i have my router and one of the main internet provider it shouldn't give errors?
<forcerain> it should be fine
<forcerain> unless the ISP's DNS servers are down
<forcerain> which happens to me quite a bit
<titanix88> oldwest: again every linux dist comes with at least one ogg player . so u don't need foobar.
<nosrednaekim> titanix88: he's talking PORTABLE PLAYER Ipod like..
<rc-win-2-linux> forcerain- I'm using the same laptop now, just in win
<hakaisou> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<forcerain> rc-win-2-linux: works in win but not in lin?
<oldwest> titanix - i know - i use amrok - what would like is a portable mp3/ogg player that is strickly liunx based
<rc-win-2-linux> forcerain- it's my damn wireless in ubuntu that's not working
<rc-win-2-linux> forcerain- yes
<Lacrymology> does anyone know if is iptables built into the kernel by default? if not, how do I do this?
<forcerain> what wireless stuff is it?
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: that doesn't suprise me..  well..  download the file anyway and try to save it to your desktop, then right click and OPEN WITH then choose SYSTEM -> CONFIGURATION -> INSTALL SOFTWARE
<forcerain> maybe the card needs to use NDISWrapper or something like that
<titanix88> oldwest: do u have an ipod? there is alinux os for ipod.
<rc-win-2-linux> forcerain- atheros ar5005g
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: the next time you try to download the DEB file kaffine shouldn't popup..
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: although.. i'm not positive of that.. i'm still a newbie :P
<oldwest> titanix - nope - just a sandisk
<nosrednaekim> titanix88: I think he's talking about getting linux to recognize his player,
<rc-win-2-linux> forcerain- it's working fine I think
<nosrednaekim> oldwest: does it work with Linux?
<titanix88> oldwest: i thaught amarok or rythmbox can do that?
<oldwest> nosrednaaekim - no - no software support
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: the only other thing I can think of is that your browser (firefox maybe?) is handling associations incorrectly and you could try to use kde's browser just for this download to see if that helps.
<rc-win-2-linux> forcerain- when i ping the static ip it works fine
<forcerain> hmmm
<forcerain> is the router DNS working
<rc-win-2-linux> forcerain- i just cant connect to my AP
<forcerain> ah
<titanix88> oldwest: try www.ipodlinux.org
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: Hmm... one sec
<forcerain> hmm I don't know what to say to help then
<rc-win-2-linux> forcerain- :(
<forcerain> resolv.conf is associated with DNS pretty much
<Ruinah> Okay, oddball question, if anyone knows: I'm using a Logitech G7 mouse, and whenever I hit the "back" button on the thumbside of the mouse, Konqueror pops up a dialog box asking to do a google search of some text from the clipboard. wtf?
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: Em... I only got to system? :P i have no configure thing there
<oldwest> nosrednaekim - titanix - I will pickup a Cowan iAudio G3 when they become available - they support ogg & wma & mp3.
<titanix88> Runiah: u have to configure ur keyboard bindings.
<oldwest> thx anyway
<Ruinah> titanix88: Where do I do that?
<titanix88> oldwest: good choice.
<oldwest> titanix88 - thx - heard david yates talking about it on his podcast  - lotta-linux-links
<Lennings> I get this error message trying to install cedega6.0.deb Whats my problem?
<Lennings> dpkg-deb: `/home/kim/Desktop/cedega-small_6.0_all.deb' is not a debian format archive
<Lennings> dpkg: error processing /home/kim/Desktop/cedega-small_6.0_all.deb (--install):
<Lennings>  subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<Lennings> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Lennings>  /home/kim/Desktop/cedega-small_6.0_all.deb
<Lennings> Press <enter> to exit...
<ubuntu__> hello
<titanix88> Runiah: kcontrolcenter->regional&acces.->keyboard shortcuts
<ubuntu_> hola
<ubuntu_> xD
<Marcolino> hola como va?
<titanix88> ubuntu_: vola
<Marcolino> q raro que halla gente q habla espaniol je
<Marcolino> en el de ubuntu no hay nadie
<Marcolino> todos hablan ingles
<Sanne> !es | Marcolino
<ubotu> Marcolino: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Ruinah> titanix88: Okay, not seeing kcontrolcenter. What folder is that under? What's the command to execute it?
<LaloxD> jejeje
<LaloxD> bien bien  :P
<LaloxD> aki tratando de instalar el Ubuntu 7.04
<Marcolino> que grande el bot ese
<Marcolino> q pasa la lo?
<titanix88> Runiah: in terminal "kcontrol" ;)
<Ruinah> titanix88: Ooo... thanks. :)
<LaloxD> pues que hace 3 horas q lo trato de instalar
<LaloxD> y sigue instalando
<LaloxD> es normal que tarde tanto ?
<Dekkard> no
<LaloxD> pues al menos creo q mi pc no es lenta es una p4 de 2.52 Ghz con ram de 256 ddr
<titanix88> Lennings: u don't have to left click(or r click if ur left handed) right(or opposite)click & select install.
<Dekkard> !es |aloxD
<ubotu> aloxD: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<titanix88> Ruinah: ur prblm solved?
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: still there?
<Ruinah> titanix88: Not yet, gotta figure out how to change the shortcut.
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: yes
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: Still problems
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: Em... i did not find any system configuration thing
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: so you right click on the file on your desktop, click OPEN WITH, choose OTHER which should bring up a menu.. right?
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: just want to make sure you've gotten that far..
<titanix88> Lennings: why always dog ate ur computer?
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: Yes. thats right... i was here before
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: i got my kmenu here..
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: okay.. from there you receive the OPEN WITH menu?
<oldwest> Anyone know of a site that has good tutorial on how to install on a - tar.gz archive on kubuntu ?
<titanix88> Lennings: perhaps u could"sudo aptitude inastall gdebi" it's a nice installer.
<titanix88> Lennings: perhaps u could"sudo aptitude install gdebi" it's a nice installer.
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: huh? Im at the open with other
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: okay.. do you see SYSTEM in the list?
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: I dont think this is the problem you know -.- i already have the kubuntu install menu in my right clivk
<Nuked> id like to pose a question... im running feisty 64 bit, and Id like to install azureus... should I install the gcj version
<Nuked> ?
<titanix88> oldwest: tar.gz binary or sourcs?
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: I thought you said downloading the file was causing kaffine to automatically launch the file rather than saving it properly?
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: I can just rclick the deb file and press kubuntu packatch menu
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: Yes... That happends when i click the link... but i tryd to right click the link and pressed save as... But i tought this corrupted the file
<titanix88> Nuked:gcj version means?
<forcerain> gcj is the Java compiler part of GCC
<Nuked> compiled with java-gcj as opposed to the normal java
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: Ive posted the error message i get here several times... But i dont get any help :P
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: it shouldn't..  if you right click and SAVE AS then save it to your desktop.. that should work.  You indicated before that kaffine was intercepting the download which is why I was trying to help you reassociate it.
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: yes i know, but i wanted to fix that too.. :P
<titanix88> Nuked: just"sudo aptitude install azureus" worked for me
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: right click on the file, save as, put it on your desktop, right click on the file and choose install it..
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: yes... but i get an error message.
<Nuked> titanix88, you use 64 bit?
<oldwest> titanix88 not sure - found  rythmbox download that is a tar.gz file but sure if it's a debian install or what yet?
<oldwest> not sure
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: hence our decision to reassociate DEB files with the installer rather than kaffine?  unless i'm missing something..
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer:
<Lennings> dpkg-deb: `/home/kim/Desktop/cedega-small_6.0_all.deb' is not a debian format archive
<Lennings> dpkg: error processing /home/kim/Desktop/cedega-small_6.0_all.deb (--install):
<Lennings>  subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<Lennings> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Lennings>  /home/kim/Desktop/cedega-small_6.0_all.deb
<Lennings> Press <enter> to exit...
<oldwest> titanix88 - will download file and check it out .....
<titanix88> oldwst: no need to install frm .gz
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: that particular error indicates the file is corrupt and you need to download it again.. or the file stored on the server that you are downloading is corrupt and in that caes Cedega would need to correct it.
<Lennings> Dogatemycomputer: We can fix that later :P Now i just wanna get cedega working
<oldwest> ok
<Nuked> thanks
<Lennings> Dogatemycomputer: Hmm..
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: in either case.. something is wrong with the file..
<titanix88> Nuked: no, but should have worked the same way.
<Lennings> Dogatemycomputer: Well, how do i get cedega free then? :P
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: either way.. "`/home/kim/Desktop/cedega-small_6.0_all.deb' is not a debian format archive
<Lennings> Dogatemycomputer: It costs right?
<titanix88> Lennings: cedega costs!!
<Lennings> Dogatemycomputer: GAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!
<Lennings> Dogatemycomputer: You wont belive this crap -.-
<titanix88> Lennings: monthly 10$ subscription.
<forcerain> WARNING: This is very bad!  *cough* thepiratebay.org *cough* for cedega *cough*
<forcerain> :P
<Lennings> Dogatemycomputer: Em, the files i saved as... Got saved as a document -.-
<forcerain> and Cedega sucks
<Dekkard> what is it?
<forcerain> WINE handles most things if not more just as well if not better
<titanix88> forcrain: or WINE.
<forcerain> Dekkard: WINE but for games
<Dekkard> ahh
<Dekkard> get a console
<Lennings> forcerain: :O The Pirate Bay!!! Thats illigal you know! just like copying a cd! CD BURNING IS A CRIME!!!!!!!
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: what are you trying to play using Cedega?  just out of curiousity?
<forcerain> titanix88: what I just said heheeh
<titanix88> forcerain: or WINE.
<hitmanWilly> Cedega's not bad for the officialy supported games, but anything else is a crap shoot
<neverblue> MTGO in Cedega bites
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: im bored with diablo 2... and i wanna try something new, so i downloaded san andreas.
<dogatemycomputer> forcerain: you're not implying he should download a pirated and potentially spyware/virus infected copy from PirateBay.. are you?  *gasp*(
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: have you checked with Wine's application database to see if it works with Wine instead?  Wine is free.
<oldwest> titanix88 - just opened  rythmbox.tar.gz - way beyond me right now - ha ha - you know of a debian install somewhere - looks like a pretty kool player
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: i was gonna say: linux virus? HAHA! then i rememberd... That cedega is only for linux -.-
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: No, where is there database.
<titanix88> dogatemycomputer: how can u be sure transgaming is not handing u a backdoor for 10$ monthly?
<forcerain> dogatemycomputer: it's where I get my 98SE DLLs for WINE from.. but it's legal to do that since 98SE is fully discontinued and can now be 100% legally used even in a copied form without a proper license so it doesn't count :(
<forcerain> dogatemycomputer: besides Cedega is spyware anyway I bet! :P
<oldwest> titanix88 - is this  rythmbox just a backend interface or standalone player like amarok?
<Dekkard> no
<Dekkard> its a gnome player like itunes
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Dekkard> i think it requires gtk
<oldwest> oh ok - not running gnome right now - just kubuntu - kde
<Lennings> Im gonna see infected mushroom live the 12 july. :D
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: ty
<Dekkard> oldwest than install amarok or juk
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: if its in the database then try "sude apt-get install wine" from the command line..
<titanix88> oldwest:they use 'frameworks' amarok uses "xine" by default and rythmbox "gstreamer"
<marko> oldwest better run native kde apps
<oldwest> currently using amarok it's a nice player -
<marko> but i also recomend
<oldwest> ok - thx bunch
<marko> to test rhytmbox
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: no... i cant find gta.
<marko> to see how its like for you :)
<titanix88> oldwest:"sudo aptitude install rythmbox"
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: I already have wine.
<raymond> any one have any idea how to get a Sound Blaster Audigy NX working
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: what version of GTA?
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: Version? em vice city i guess :P
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: go to the Search bar on the left hand side (about halfway down the page) and enter "GRAND" and click SEARCH
<titanix88> Lennings: wine is not for latest games. u will have to pay for cedega.
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: Already done that
<oldwest> thx titanix88
<Lennings> titanix88: no, im no fag..
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: you'll get a whole list of games with GRAND in it.
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=2599
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: is that what you're looking for?
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: firefox said: 1 match
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: or http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1369
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings:  I found a whole list..
<titanix88> Lennings: then if u didn't dload from pyratebay ur money got scrapped for the gmae.
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: san andreas is okey but...
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: Piratebay ofc... Why buy something these days.
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: it looks like Vice City works fine..
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: I would never suggest pirating anything except music and movies.
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: Oh yeah? nice :)
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: Im not afraid... Im not using windows.
<forcerain> Lennings: someone has to give the RIAA their cut! :P
<dogatemycomputer> here is the link.. it looks like Vice City has a Platinum rating.. and should work great..
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1369
<Lennings> ty
<titanix88> doatemycomputer: u support REDMOND but not WARNER BROS !??
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: if it works for you then go to Wine's website and make sure you review it..
<dogatemycomputer> titanix88: i'm not sure where you came to that conclusion.
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: ofc!
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: Hehe :P nice
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: Now i just have to w8 and see if the crack shit works...
<Lennings> Hehe... I just have to tell you guys one more time: Im goin to see Infected mushroom! Yeah!
<Lennings> Sry
<dogatemycomputer> titanix88: The Copyright Act specifically states that companies conviced of monopolistic activity forfeit all rights, patients and copyrights under the law so you are more than welcome to pirate microsoft products.
* hitmanWilly puts his hands over his ears and whistles...
<dogatemycomputer> titanix88: I fail to see how pirating Cedega's work is productive when Wine will work nicely.
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: Im gotta use wine.
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: gonna
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: If it works... I did not know that before.
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: I would also encourage you to buy the game if you havne't already.
<titanix88> dogatemycomputer: cause they rided free on WINE couple of years ago.
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: I had vice city once for play station 2... But its sold now... So ive supported rockstar games
<dogatemycomputer> titanix88: well... hence my suggestion to use WIne instead of Cedega.  He never asked my opinion about Cedega.. he only needed help fixing a problem installing a DEB package.
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: in that case.. go for it.. glad I could help!
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: I realy dont see why i should pay for it again when i bought it 2 years ago already
<hitmanWilly> titanix88: and the stuff they got from wine is still covered under the gpl in the form of winex
<titanix88> dogatemycomputer: do u know cedega is a wine fork & they refused to contribute back to wine project?
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: Hehe :P Thx for the help!
<dogatemycomputer> titanix88: i'm not sure why you're bringing this to my attention?  I have never used, bought, supported or otherwise became involved in the Cedega project.
<hitmanWilly> titanix88: its just the stuff they developed on their own that's proprietary, i don't like it but that's their right...evil tho it is
<dogatemycomputer> titanix88: now.. you may want to direct your comments to Lennings who apparently bought a subscription ;)  I think he's seen the light though..
<titanix88> dogatemycomputer: then why pirate music & video not cedega?
<Lennings> What time have you got guys? 22:41 here in sweden!
<Lennings> Tired yet?
<titanix88> Lennings: 2:43AM in Bangladesh
<Lennings> I hate chockers -.-
<dogatemycomputer> titanix88: i'm *generally* against pirating software and i'm not exactly thrilled with the idea of getting it from a public source like Pirate Bay.  I'm sure if he asked then someone here (or even someone in the community) may be willing to part with a copy.
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: 1:44pm here in Phoenix.
<titanix88> bye go to sleep
<Lennings> titanix88: i just reallized... i have to go to school some time this year, i dont know where bangladesh is xD...Terminal  Google earth
<hitmanWilly> Lennings: its in SE Asia iirc
<titanix88> Lennings:it's surrounded three sides by INDIA
<hitmanWilly> well, i was kinda close :)
<Lennings> titanix88: okey
<Lennings> Haha
<dogatemycomputer> i'm a fan of India..
<dogatemycomputer> one of those few countries in the world that actually avoids war..
<Lennings> Dogatemycomputer: im a fan of israel! i did not think that any good band could come out of there...
<titanix88> Lennings:i'm in chittagong. Find me here :)
<Lennings> titanix88: i was just thinking the same thing :P sec
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: Hehe, sweden hasent been in war for about 200 years you know :P Be my fan ;)
<dogatemycomputer> pakistan is always fucking with India.. and India keeps responding, "we have better things to do than to mess with you guys".
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dogatemycomputer> Lennings: well.. sweden has everyone's money.. easier to avoid a war when they could just confiscate everyone's cash.. ;)
<raymond> any one know how to configure a sound blaster audigy NX
<dogatemycomputer> PriceChild: sorry..
<titanix88> dogatemycomputer:my country also avoids war.Only if it had a reasonable army...;)
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: You're right
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: You're righ
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: oops
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: I hate sweden, i wanna move to los angeles or something
<viktor> dogatemycomputer: i think you think of switzerland
<Lennings> dogatemycomputer: Whatever that means.
<titanix88> Lennings: found me?
<hitmanWilly> Lennings: no you don't, trust me :)
<Lennings> titanix88: Em... Im above town right now... Where are you! jump around
<hitmanWilly> lol
<hitmanWilly> i don't think google earth works like that :P
<Lennings> No shit? xD
<titanix88> lennings: try to find chittagong stadium. thats the biggest notable close thing.
<raymond> !sound config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound config - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raymond> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Lennings> Hitmanwilly: I actuly saw a dead guy onse... i have the co-ords if u want
<Lennings> titanix88: i can see humans... -.-
<Lennings> titanix88: Why would i look for a big thing
<hitmanWilly> Lennings: not unless they've retasked some spy satellites without me knowing :)
<Lennings> Hitmanwilly: ?
<Lennings> Hitmanwilly: I promise you..
<hitmanWilly> Lennings: sorry, lagged for a minute there...
<titanix88> Lennings: cause that's the only way i can track down my home, let alone u.. :P
<Lennings> Hitmanwilly: You can see one dead guy, a chick looking at the sky...
<hitmanWilly> cool
<Lennings> Hitmanwilly: w8 dude
<Lennings> titanix88: w8 dude
<titanix88> Lennings: :)
<Lennings> Found it!
<Lennings> Sec... screenshot coming up... dont go to bed guys!
<raymond> if i have multiple audio devices how do i switch output from one to another
<raymond> ?
<BluesKaj> audio devices ?
<BluesKaj> virtual or actual hardware ?
<raymond> im currently using my onboard sound and i want to switch it to my external sound blaster
<BluesKaj> external , you mean separate pci card , right ?
<raymond> no it is a USB sound card
<raymond> feisty detects it but i dont know how to switch output to it
<Lennings> Guys! stay tune!
<Barberousse> K->System settings->Sound System->Hardware ?
<MartyMcFly> how do I switch sound from my sound card to my usb headset?
<titanix88> Lennings:  2221'43.60"N  9150'33.41"E this my home
<Lennings> heheh
<Lennings> sec
<BluesKaj> raymond, maker sure tyour line in is enabled in alsamixer and dmixer
<Lennings> dead guy coming up xD
<Lennings> or can you take the co ords?
<BluesKaj> and unmuted
<titanix88> Lennings:goodbye.going to sleep.
<Lennings> no noob :P
<Lennings> u have to see this guy
<Lennings> just lieign in the sand but anyway
<Lennings> bastard
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Lennings
<ubotu> Lennings: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Lennings> Sorry pricechild.
<Lennings> Buttlicking*
<PriceChild> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@90-227-54-196-no88.tbcn.telia.com]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<niles> gaim isnt working
<niles> the buddy list is not populating
<Barberousse> /qui
<niles> yea
<raymond> urg i cant find a way to switch audio to the external card.
<raymond> tried changing device to it in kmix and that didnt work
<raymond> there is no soecific device selection in system settings
<MartyMcFly> raymond: I have the same problem :(
<raymond> it would be one thing if the system didnt see it at all
<raymond> but it sees it and wont let me use it
<MartyMcFly> same here
<d0uglas> hi ppl.. what's the name of that reverse-engineered itunes app that lets you buy songs quasi-legitly?
<raymond> and of course my stupid dell has no BIOS option to disable onboard sound
<raymond> any one know what would happen if i just deleted my onboard audio's /dev file? would the system switch to the next audio device?
<MartyMcFly> raymond: I've done it!
<MartyMcFly> here you go:
<MartyMcFly> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=499520
<MartyMcFly> look at the second post
<raymond> excellent
<raymond> i shall try that
<raymond> better than going around deleting /dev/ files
<raymond> and now for a reboot
<raymond> ah the pleasing melodies coming from my sound blaster and cerwin vegas
<raymond> pure bliss
<raymond> now for shell scripts to bounce back and forth
<gregubu> trying to get the KTorrent web ui working.  I get the login page but everytime i log in, it spits me back to the login page.  any ideas?
<gregubu> i have already verified my php exec. path is valid
<raymond> azureus keeps crashing on me. anyone know if it is a bug? i see it is one for the Windows version but i dont know about linux
<angasule> java: cross-platform bugs
<jotace> Holas
<angasule> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<loran> HELP i upgraded my kernal and now my system does not boot (I'm using LILO). It says "/bin/sh: cant access tty; job control turned off
<niles> hi
<josef> hallo kubuntu comunity
<Sanne> hello josef
<hitmanWilly> howdy, josef
<loran> anyone have any experience with kernal upgrades gone BAD?
<hitmanWilly> loran: what happeneds?
<loran> normal start
<loran> until
<loran> it brings me to an initramfs saying that tty job control is off
<adaptr> loran you've hit the dreaded 20-16 upgrade :)
<josef> downloaded yesterday feisty after i used ubuntu dapper for longer time and i'am verry pleased of it congratulation to the team
<adaptr> loran it means the UUIDs were screwed up
<loran> ok how do i fix this
<adaptr> loran you can do the following: in the grub menu, pick one and hit 'e' to edit it, then delect the kernel line and hit 'e' again to edit that
<loran> I use lilo
<adaptr> oh
<adaptr> any particular reason ?
<loran> yes actually grub gave me an error when it was first installed but what should I have typed in in grub
<hitmanWilly> loran: oh goody...i think i remember something about that...
<zibrah3ed> lilo needs to updated after kernel installs
<adaptr> anyhoo, the odd thing is that it did the same for me, and my problem was that it screwed up the UUID of the root partition
<loran> that would make sense I couldn't access or mount it
<adaptr> so just edit the boot loader line, you can add parameters at the end in lilo
<adaptr> and add root=/dev/whateveritis, hopefully it'll override the UUID one
<loran> where should I add that, to my default entry?
<adaptr> or maybe the new (and improved) kernel switched your IDE and SATA devices around ?
<adaptr> erm.. you can't boot, so there's nothing to edit
<loran> I have IDe
<loran> actually i can enter rescue mode on the install cd
<adaptr> I haven't used LILO in years
<adaptr> yes, that's true -= well, if there is a working menu, edit the desired entry to correct the device
<hitmanWilly> loran: that's it right there...lilo uses /dev entries vice grub's hd() ones, and all ide drives are sd now
<loran> I have these vmlinuz.old and initrd.img.old should I do anything with them?
<spark_> hi all
<adaptr> no, the upgrade will have screwed up ALL entries
<adaptr> you can't boot from previous versions either
<loran> ok
<adaptr> just correct the boot entries and you're back in
<maryen> hi
<adaptr> ho
<loran> I'll enter a live cd mount my root fs and try it. Thanks a lot
<maryen> Any info on when the GLX drivers will be updated to match the kernel update?
<raymond> can java 5 and java 6 be installed at the same time? and is Java 6 why azureus keeps crashing on me?
<hitmanWilly> loran: try swapping your /hda (or whatever) for /sda,b, etc...
<loran> @hitmandWilly My entries are the sda but I'll see if they changed thanks
<hitmanWilly> ahhh, lilo, takes me back to my slackware days...
<adaptr> loran if your entries "are the sda" then you do NOT have IDE drives
<adaptr> but I'm tired of lilo.. it's incapable as hell
* adaptr ponders whether to fire up the Ultra10 just to enjoy OBP
<hitmanWilly> thats why i use grub now :P
<angrykeyboarder> raymond: Use KTorrent instead. :)
<loran> ok well I'll try it out. Thank you for your help :)
<raymond> adaptr:that is not true. some laptops that have removable drive bays have ide devices which show up as sd*
<angrykeyboarder> It's an excellent program.
<adaptr> raymond then they are not true ide devices internally
<raymond> will try that then. java takes so long to install and download
<zibrah3ed> my ide hd in a compaq evo n600c show up as sd
<hitmanWilly> ok, does the new kernel have some kind of /dev entry emulation? cuz i can still access /hda....
<raymond> adaptr: they are physically though
<angasule> I have a 'wired ethernet connection' icon in the taskbar (just installed feisty), and I switched to offline mode... isn't that supposed to bring down the interface? 'cause it didn't.
<adaptr> raymond sure, but many early SATA drives were just IDE drives with different interfaces, too
<adaptr> angasule run ifconfig -a to see what it actually did
<raymond> hitmanWilly: they are probably simlinked so people who dont know that their ide drive shows up as sda doesnt accidentally nuke their disk
<raymond> adaptr:this is true
<zibrah3ed> This hd is 7 years old way before sata it is a TRUE ide drive
<spark_>  hi everyone. i want to use gaim-remote to send a message like " i'm listening to [current amarok song] " to a user in my contact list. it works great with msn. does anyone know whats the exact syntax for icq users?
<hitmanWilly> figurred as much...
<adaptr> spark_ this facility does not exist in ICQ
<innernaut> got a quick question for you
<adaptr> for who ?
<innernaut> anyone who could help
<innernaut> :)
<joakim> Hi does some know how to change size of the picture in Konversation chat program?
<Pollywog> is there a way to move ext3 partitions nondestructively?
<spark_> uh this sucks. :(  why adaptr?
* LaloxD nos vemos con todos un saludo
<adaptr> spark_ go to Israel, ask Mirabilis
<joakim> look in the menus but couldent find any option for it
<spark_> ^^
<adaptr> Pollywog define "move"
<adaptr> joakim you're pretty funny
<spark_> is there any other way to send current music messages via gaim? as kopete does
<Pollywog> to take the emplty space behind the part and put it in front
<joakim> how so..? can you help?
<innernaut> ok.. I just diabled my on-board sound and installed an old SB Live card... so that I can utilize my surround sound...  Now.. the card works, as I am listening to music as we speak in amarok... but none of the system sounds work...
<adaptr> innernaut I take it it's not coming ? have a nice day, then
<innernaut> any ideas?
<adaptr> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pollywog> !move
<adaptr> second link
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about move - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<innernaut> thanks!
<hitmanWilly> innernaut: you may also want to disable the onboard sound in the bios
<adaptr> that's what he did
<Pollywog> I don't think Mirabilis runs ICQ anymore
<adaptr> Pollywog they still develop it, but they sold out to yoohoo years ago
<Pollywog> AOL
<Pollywog> AOL not Yahoo
<adaptr> whatever, one of the big losers
<angasule> adaptr: this line: inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<angasule> adaptr: vanished when I switched to offline mode, shouldn't that bring down all the connections?
<hitmanWilly> oh, ok...should probably read the WHOLE post rather than just skimming it :P
<Pollywog> Losers: MS, AOL, Yahoo, and maybe Google?
<adaptr> angrykeyboarder define "bring down" - what did you expect to happen ?
<joakim> hepl...how to change size of frends picture in Konversation? someone
<adaptr> Pollywog there are basically only two software companies that do the web, and that's MS and Google
<adaptr> Pollywog all the others are on their way out
<Pollywog> ahh
<adaptr> joakim there are no pictures in Konversation, since it's an IRC client
<joakim> oh..ops I mean Kopete
<adaptr> pictures on IRC... heh. what will they think of next
<adaptr> well, that's still no excuse
<adaptr> go back to Wintendo!
<Pollywog> Most of us are not that photogenic anyway
<hitmanWilly> adaptr: actually, some clients support avatars now :)
<joakim> ok I understand
<joakim> but for this program then..Kopete
<adaptr> hitmanWilly yes, xchat supports xface, I know.. it's still blah
* hitmanWilly agrees
<adaptr> and not "now" either - it has done for years
<adaptr> (xface was developed for xchat)
<hitmanWilly> news to me, should probably climb out of my irssi hole more often
<adaptr> angasule what did you expect to happen when you did that ?
<hitmanWilly> just ran into it trying out kvirc :P
<adaptr> hitmanWilly oh by all means stay - if you can do the console, you'll be happier in any case
<angasule> adaptr: when I did what? switch to offline mode? I did it earlier and I could still chat on IRC...
<adaptr> angasule and netstat showed you ....?
<angasule> adaptr: for some reason my outbound traffic to port 80 isn't working
<angasule> adaptr: I'm trying to figure out if it's kubuntu, the modem or satanic influences
<adaptr> well, if you disabled networking, I can see how that could happen, yes
<angasule> adaptr: if I disabled networking /nothing/ should work
<adaptr> angasule then start with the basics of network troubleshooting
<adaptr> enable it, run netstat -tp, disable it, run it again
<angasule> adaptr: I am, I just don't know where to get a thousand monkeys at this hour
<adaptr> and note the changes
<adaptr> angasule what do you need 1000 copies for ?
<adaptr> angasule and no, you're not - you'd have to know what it is first...
<innernaut> no luck with the links
<innernaut> hmm... it is something silly...
<innernaut> all sound works but system sounds...
<raymond> where do i configure the xine engine in Amarok. because i set my system to use my external sound card but amarok is still using the internal
<innernaut> raymond:  settings - conigure amarok - engine
<raymond> there is no option there to change the device that xine uses
<raymond> fixed it
<raymond> forgot my external card was using alsa
#kubuntu 2007-05-29
<ace_ace> hi all
<ace_ace> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<ace_ace> problem: starting up OpenOffice (2.2) and clicking on 'file' freezes the machine, in the following way:
<ace_ace> 1. all processes go on their normal way
<ace_ace> 2. on my 3-head machine, I am stuck inside the screen that displays openoffice
<ace_ace> 3. the mouse moves stuteringly, jagging, very slow near the edges of the screen
<ace_ace> 4. I can not access any kde functions like taskbar, alt-tab, alt-f2, alt-esc
<ace_ace> From a remote terminal I killed all openoffice processes, but that didn't help
<khaije1> what do i need to do have my /etc/hosts file override the lan dns server?
<khaije1> I've already added order host bind    in host.conf
* khaije1 confuzzled
<raul> Hello
<ace_ace> I think it is hanging at the file->open dialog somewhere, maybe because of sshfs  or other stuff.
<ace_ace>  I had similar problems in Dapper
<raul> Hello everybody!
<ace_ace> hello raul
<raul> I have a little question
<ace_ace> raul: always start with the question, not with 'hello'
<raul> Is posible install ubuntu-desktop (aka gnome) in kubuntu from a "live" ubuntu cdrom
<adaptr> and never, ever, admit to actually having a question
<ace_ace> adaptr: I have a question: why not? ;-)
<adaptr> ace_ace well, because I WON'T ANSWER IT :)
<raul> do I need the alternate cd?
<ace_ace> raul: I don't now, but I guess that if you use the cd in your /etc/apt/sources.list, well then maybe...
<Sanne> raul: only the alternate cd can be used as a repository
<raul> yes I added with apt-cdrom add
<ace_ace> Sanne: oh yeah, allright... forget my answer,. raul!
<Sanne> raul: the live cd has a slightly different package format
<Sanne> ace_ace: :)
<raul> but I didn't work
<ace_ace> adaptr: what about my *real* question ?
<ace_ace> raul: you didn't work ?
<raul> not I want install gnome in kubuntu from the ubuntu cdrom
<adaptr> ace_ace open up a terminal somewhere and run dstat in it, then open up a second terminal and run htop in that
<adaptr> now repeat the problem, and see what happens
<ace_ace> raul: Sanne said it dont' work with the live cd but it can work with the alternate cd...!
<raul> if I typed sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop, aptitude start to download the packages
<hitmanWilly> raul: if you want gnome, why not just use the vanilla ubuntu cd?
<raul> yes, I supposed that
<ace_ace> adaptr: you mean, walk to a remote terminal, since alt-ctrl-f1 and friends dont' work :-(
<adaptr> why not ?
<ace_ace> adaptr: I installed and ran htop, but what do you mean by 'repeat the problem' ?
<adaptr> exactly what I say - you state opening openoffice creates a problem on your machine
<adaptr> so reproduce that while you have appropriate auditing applications running
<ace_ace> adaptr: why not!? Indeed ! Why not! Everything is frozen, I can not leave the OO app with my mouse, Alt-tab, alt-esc, etc etc all don't work.
<raul> what's the "vanilla" ubuntu cd?
<ace_ace> adaptr: I was afraid that you wanted me to reproduce it.  But I am not so eager to use alt-ctrl-del or alt-ctrl-backspace
<adaptr> ace_ace nonsense - SSH to the box remotely and kill OO
<ace_ace> adaptr: since i just setup all my desktops and lot's of open apps, and if i use alt-ctrl-del or alt-backapace, all that is lost
<adaptr> yes, well
<ace_ace> adaptr: killing i did already doesn't help !!!
<ace_ace> adaptr: is there another way to save the current session befor I nuke X?
<adaptr> ace_ace then check what *is* eating resources
<ace_ace> adaptr: nothing is eating resources.
<ace_ace> adaptr: /usr/bin/X is at 99 or 100% but all the rest is under 4%
<adaptr> ace_ace how do you know ?
<ace_ace> adaptr: i know because of top (now htop)
<adaptr> so X is eating all your resources.. please don't spout useless drivel
<adaptr> coincidentally, if X is at 99%, the most anything else can be at would be 1% cumulatively
<Punkunity> I need to kow how to un-install Kubuntu and if it is safe, form my feisty OS???
<ace_ace> adaptr: I have 3 screens, the left and right look fine, the middle is stuck with oo
<Punkunity> I do not use/like it and should I use synaptic to do it??
<adaptr> Punkunity if you mean the desktop, remove kubuntu-desktop
<ace_ace> adaptr: I think you analysis is only valid for a single processor machine.
<adaptr> Punkunity but be very careful what you delete
<Skiff> guys silly question but I installed a plugin for xchat, where can I find the perl script file itself, I want to edit it manually ? locate x-sys doesnt work and I dont know how to search the whole system
<adaptr> ace_ace not really, 100% is 100%
<ace_ace> adaptr: are you sure ?
<adaptr> ace_ace so you have 3 screens or 3 sessions ?
<ace_ace> adaptr: I mean really sure ?
<adaptr> I am very sure, multiprocessing is not the issue here
<ace_ace> adaptr: 3 screens, a multihead machine, with Xinerama on. Works normallyh fine !
<Punkunity> adapter how should I do it
<Punkunity> adaptr,
<ace_ace> adaptr: on a SMP top can be more then 100% I am sure about that
<Sanne> Skiff: you can see where the package files go in synaptic, I bet also in Adept, and on packages.ubuntu.com
<Skiff> Sanne, thanks man:)
<raul> for unistall kubuntu? sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<adaptr> ace_ace "top" can do anything it likes, but your CPU usage will never be more than 100%, for fairly obvious reasons
<ace_ace> adaptr: I had lots of issues with OO freezing right after 'file->open'
<Sanne> <-- no man
<Sanne> Skiff:
<Skiff> Sanne, do I need to index all files so locate works?
<adaptr> ace_ace I understood that, now kill X and *reproduce the problem* while running adequate monitoring tools like dstat and htop
<Sanne> Skiff: yes, I think you need to do updatedb after adding files, then locate should find the new ones
<adaptr> Skiff you could also search for it, if you know its exact name
<adaptr> Skiff I think it's dpkg -S <filename>
<adaptr> or something similar, anyway
<raul> Punkunity what do you need exactly?
<Punkunity> raul I want to get rid of kubuntu from my feisty ubuntu, i do not like it there
<ianm_> what's the biggest distro right now for KDE?
<raul> ok type sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<Punkunity> i only want ubuntu not kde and I want to keep beryl and my other stuff, i just do not use kubuntu, and when the machine boots up it says kubuntu
<Punkunity> and i want it to say ubuntu because thats what boots up first
<Punkunity> raul
<raul> or remove all "kde" packages with synactic
<Skiff> Sanne, heh sorry )
<adaptr> ianm_ whichever has the most packages, presumably
<Skiff> adaptr, thanks
<raul> yes use synaptic
<raul> search "kde" and remove the packages that you don't want
<Punkunity> raul ty
<Punkunity> raul i used the command line you gave me
<Punkunity> brb
<raul> ?
<jimmicaboolie> AAAAAAAAH!
<jimmicaboolie> BBLLLAAAAH!
<jimmicaboolie> ARRRRGGG
<jimmicaboolie> BOOM!
<jimmicaboolie> BOOM!
<jimmicaboolie> BOOM!
<jimmicaboolie> WEEEEEEE
<jimmicaboolie> WEEEEEE
<jimmicaboolie> BOOM!
<jimmicaboolie> HAHAHA
<Sanne> !ops
<jimmicaboolie> HEHEHE
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
<jimmicaboolie> HOHOHO
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-203-10-234.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by nixternal
* jimmicaboolie was kicked off #kubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Skiff> guys if synaptec says that some files are installed into /usr/lib/xchat and when I brwose with nautilus to /usr/lib there is not xchat dir
<Skiff> what gives
<adaptr> well.. not xchat, apparently
<Aresilek> hi
<raul> Hi Aresilek
<Aresilek> how should i go about 'doing' mediubuntu?
<Skiff> adaptr, hmm I needed to go another way through filesystem not through my other hdd
<Skiff> I see it now
<Skiff> thanks though
<Aresilek> what should i donwload?
<adaptr> that makes.. no sense whatsoever
<raul> mediubuntu?
<adaptr> is that like in between bigubuntu and smallubuntu ?
<Sanne> !medibuntu | Aresilek
<ubotu> Aresilek: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<Aresilek> yeah and i'm in i386 in non-free Sanne
<Skiff> adaptr, last silly question, I need open a perl script file, I need to do it with sudo, so I right click to open with, then use custom command, so it would be "sudo ..." and then what?
<Aresilek> what should i dl
<raul> I have, think
<raul> edit your source.list file
<adaptr> Skiff not from within X, please just open a terminal
<Sanne> Aresilek: you should best add the repository to your sources.list and get the packages via the package manager.
<Aresilek> Sanne: actually that was my real question
<Sanne> Aresilek: details here: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php
<Skiff> adaptr, gotcha whats a good text editor besides nano
<Aresilek> is adding it to my repository the better way to go?
<adaptr> Skiff oh I thought you said you needed to open it
<Sanne> Aresilek: definitely, that's the preferred way to install software in ubuntu
<Skiff> adaptr, sorry for misleading, just edit it
<Aresilek> ok
<Mithsir> Hi. Is it possible that the Kubuntu feisty package KitchenSync is horribly old?
<adaptr> Skiff if you want to edit it in a text editor, use Kate
<raul> paste this lines in your source.list
<Skiff> adaptr, but the command would be the same anyhow I presume
<raul> deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ feisty free non-free
<raul> deb-src http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ feisty free non-free
<adaptr> Skiff use kdesu when in X
<raul> with sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<raul> or kate if you uses kde
<Mithsir> Or in other words: is there a kitchensync-opensync package?
<Skiff> adaptr, thanks
<Aresilek> done.
<raul> then sudo aptitude update
<Sanne> Aresilek: you should just remember that you have enabled 3rd party repositories and which ones those are.
<Aresilek> why Sanne
<adaptr> why is amarok in medibuntu ?
<crimsun> adaptr: is it compiled with additional codec/tagging support?
<raul> that's is true, in fact adept update with that repo
<Sanne> Aresilek: those are not officially supported any may give problems when you upgrade. So you would know which packages to uninstall *if* you run into problems. But mostly it works, have no fear :)
<hitmanWilly> adaptr: i think its setup for extra codecs as well
<Aresilek> so now what do i do? sudo apt-get install medibuntu?
<raul> mediubuntu works well for me (I have installed kubuntu)
<raul> no
<martin_> alguien
<Sanne> Aresilek: after you update you package list you can search for the packages you want to install, and install them. Not the whole medibuntu.
<hitmanWilly> adaptr: amarok just uses the xine engine, so i don't think the extra codec support has to be compiled in, afaik it just depends on the packages for the extra codecs
<raul> espaol? jeje
<adaptr> hitmanWilly so it's not a newer amarok version ?
<martin_> sabe como instalar Beryl en kubuntu+
<Aresilek> what if i want the whole medibuntu? i just have to manually install them all?
<raul> mmmhhh... mira esta pagina
<hitmanWilly> i don't think so...but ive been wrong before :)
<raul> ubuntuguide.org creo
<martin_> alguien
<raul> no medibuntu is a repo like the main ubuntu server
<Sanne> Aresilek: I don't know if they provide a metapackage that installs everything, search at the website for info. Otherwise, yes, i guess so. Medibuntu is just a collection of some most wanted apckages, no distro on it's own.
<raul> martin mira en esta pagina, espera y la busco
<hitmanWilly> adaptr: they may label it newer so that dist-upgrade will download it tho...
<Sanne> Aresilek: you aren't confusing medibuntu with ubuntustudio, by any chance?
<martin_> ok raul gracisa
<raul> martin esta es http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Eye_Candy
<martin_> ok dejame lo checo gracias por la ayuda
<Aresilek> no, becuz i've never heard of ubuntustudio, what is it?
<innernaut> man I still can't get this
<raul> ahi esta Beryl para ATI y NVIDIA, esta en ingles pero creo q no haya problema
<raul> ok
<martin_> ok
<innernaut> system sounds when I set it to OSS... but Amarok wont work...  if I set system sounds to anything else, everything else works but system sounds...
<Sanne> Aresilek: (please type my name so I get notified when spoken to) ubuntustudio is an audio/multimedia/graphics distro based on ubuntu.
<Aresilek> Sanne: so how's it different do medibuntu?
<adaptr> erm.. actually, ubuntustudio is merely a program launcher for a bunch of AV applications
<raul> and http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ is a PLF REPOSITORY
<adaptr> and not too useful, at that
<Aresilek> raul: what's PLF?
<Sanne> Aresilek: as I said, medibuntu provides some most wanted packages that cannot be legally distributed with ubuntu. ubuntustudio is a distro for musicians and graphics artists.
<Aresilek> ah
<raul> mmmhh... that is
<Sanne> adaptr: no, see here: http://ubuntustudio.com/
<adaptr> Sanne yes, see there, really
<niles> im thinking about purchasing an external hard drive. is it like a USB drive, where data would flush to the device only upon umounting it?
<Sanne> adaptr: it used to be a started script
<Sanne> starter
<niles> or would the data write to the disk on the fly.
<adaptr> niles a USB drive would be an external drive
<niles> i meant flash drive
<niles> sorry
<niles> let me rephrase
<niles> im thinking about purchasing an external hard drive. is it like a USB drive, where data would flush to the device only upon umounting it?
<niles> opps
<raul> mmmh?
<adaptr> a flash drive does not operate as you described, so it's kinda hard to discuss it on that basis
<dr_willis> Joy - got a $350 laptop for the wife with Vista (ugh) and have now spent an HR getting the wireless (so far NOT) working on it...
<niles> im thinking about purchasing an external hard drive. is it like a flash drive, where data would flush to the device only upon umounting it?
<niles> oh
<raul> maybe is a external USB IDE -box?
<dr_willis> What was the improvements in vista supposed to be? heh
<niles> well i dont want to go out a buy one if data only writes to the device only upon umounting it.
<hitmanWilly> dr_willis: i think it was somewhat along the lines of 'these go to 11' :P
<adaptr> dr_willis they have a list of about 20 points up somewhere, 17 of which are pure fluff, 2 of which are useless, and the biggest one is having all european governments in a tizzy right now because it's highly immoral :)
* Aresilek raises an eyebrow
<Aresilek> adaptr: what 'feature' is immoral?
<adaptr> niles no device existst which does that, so you should be relatively safe
<adaptr> Aresilek mandatory DRM
<dr_willis> adaptr,  well so far im impressed.. "Can not connect to wireless network: reason - Unknown reason"
<Aresilek> :-O
<dr_willis> Joy!
<adaptr> dr_willis oh the good old win98 days...
<dr_willis> adaptr,  they got this love log reader and stuff.. but it dont know nothing either it seems. :)
<hitmanWilly> dr_willis: that's cuz you didn't buy the approved M$ wireless module :)
<dr_willis> back to the windows method of trying random things and hope it works.
<adaptr> you love log ? hey, I love log too, maybe we could sing a song
<dogatemycomputer> http://www.cs.auckland.ac.nz/~pgut001/pubs/vista_cost.html
<dr_willis> This thing MAY become MY linux laptop if it dont start behaving. :0
<adaptr> well, $350 sounds like a good deal
<Aresilek> so what do i need to get to play dvds?
<adaptr> I'd say spread th elove log
<zulema> I have a very strange problem, the CDROM got mounted as /media/hdd instead of /media/cdrom, and I can umount it, even as root
<dr_willis> adaptr,  yea. one day sale. Its only a Semperon CPU. but heck it has a 15 screen.. so its ok for its needs
<Aresilek> the libdccs thing alone?
<adaptr> Aresilek usually, a player that does them, such as VLC
<adaptr> zulema unmount the device, then, and make sure you're not IN that directory
<zulema> adaptr: typo, I can't umount it
<adaptr> zulema you're not reading
<hitmanWilly> Aresilek: you need libdvdread3 and libdvdcss2
<raul> Aresilek install "libdvdcss" or libdvdread or similar
<adaptr> zulema unmount the *device*, then, and GET YOUR ARSE OUT OF THE DIRECTORY FIRST
<zulema> adaptr: I'm not inside the dir
<adaptr> then use lsof to verify that nothing is accessing it
<raul> zulema use umount -l /dev/...
<hitmanWilly> Aresilek: the libdvdread allows you to play dvds and libdvdcss allows you to decrypt the encrypted ones
<Aresilek> couldn't find neither package
<adaptr> Aresilek that's because Ubuntu may not distribute them
<hitmanWilly> !dvd | Aresilek
<ubotu> Aresilek: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<raul> areselik mmmh... do you paste medibuntu repo
<hitmanWilly> Aresilek: those links have excellent instructions
<adaptr> in a rather bizarre turn of ancient history, the dvdcss code was ruled illegal and is now forbidden, even though everybody has it
<adaptr> it's just one of those things
<AutoMatriX> hello
<adaptr> the dvdforum is pretty much a laughingstock, css was so easy to crack it took them about 5 days or so
<raul> Hello AutoMatriX
<hitmanWilly> adaptr: that's because of that stupid DMCA, but its out now, so it shouldn't be an issue, at least not legally
<raul> Aresilek read this page http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Eye_Candy
<raul> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<raul> the last one
<adaptr> hitmanWilly oh ye sit is - the DVD consortium (made up of basically the entire RIAA and MPIAA cast) is the party enforcing its illegality
<hitmanWilly> adaptr: if they want to take me to court for playing a dvd i bought on a computer i own, lrt them try it :)
* Aresilek opens 2 more pages to the already +10 pages...
<adaptr> hitmanWilly that is not really the issue, since they want to stop people from *spreading* the code - which is why Ubuntu can't include it
<Aresilek> :-S
<raul> Aresilek what happens?
<hitmanWilly> then just go to a canadian web hoster, post it there :)
<hitmanWilly> or a nigerian one
<adaptr> they do have the same laws about it, do you know who wrote the decss code ?
<Aresilek> raul: 1 page at a time :-S
<hitmanWilly> adaptr: actually no, i don't
<raul> sorry is the last one
<dogatemycomputer> where is Connical's main server located?
* hitmanWilly checks wikipedia
<raul> in fact is the same page
<adaptr> hitmanWilly it was a Scandinavian student, age 20 or so, and yes, he was certainly arrested
<klobster> so kernel upgrade to 2.6.20-16 changes /dev/sda BACK to /dev/hda?!?!?
<adaptr> klobster it just fscks them around, edit your bootloader config and you're good to go (I'm on lowlatency now)
* adaptr wishes *buntu could be told once and for all to stop fscking with his bootloader config
<phoenixbyrd> apt-get is telling me these two files have errors and to 'autoremove' them, but when I do, it tells me they have too many errors and won't do it
<phoenixbyrd> libgnome-menu2 libgnome-window-settings1
<Aresilek> raul why did you link me to beryl?
<adaptr> phoenixbyrd and they're already downloaded ?
<phoenixbyrd> I think so
<Aresilek> i think i'll get xine and vlc :-D
<hitmanWilly> adaptr: yes, but it looks like he got off...no pun intended :P
<adaptr> phoenixbyrd look in /var/cache/apt/archives
<klobster> adaptr: yeah, I guess I didn't have enough fun the LAST kernel upgrade.
<raul> yes I make a mistake, sorry
<adaptr> phoenixbyrd delete them by hand if necessary, but if they truly are borked then fsck your disk pronto
* hitmanWilly just says screw it and rolls his own
<adaptr> klobster that went painless here
<Aresilek> ok
<nahemoth> Why do I get such kind of warning "http://rapidshare.com/files/11814171/Lock_Stock_And_Two_Smoking_Barrels.DVDRIP.XviD.D1.part7.rar.html"
<nahemoth> sorry
<adaptr> whahahaha
<adaptr> red-handed
<nahemoth> "./configure: line 3052: /usr/lib/tkConfig.sh: No such file or directory"
<raul> Aresilek, vlc, xine and mplayer are the best players in the world
<adaptr> you need tcl/tk dev packages
<hitmanWilly> oh quick!! where's the mpaa when you need them!!! /jk
<Aresilek> :-D
<adaptr> they're *always* here
<hitmanWilly> <_< >_>
<hitmanWilly> 8-O
<hitmanWilly> oh noes!!
<BluesKaj> mplayer is tuck in small scrn size on my setup so i use kaffeine and it works fine
<hitmanWilly> lol
<BluesKaj> stuck
<niles> i would like a wireless PCI card.  what is recomended in the Linux world?
* niles hates ndiswrapper
<niles> as far as vendors
<niles> or chipsets rather
<raul> niles visit a linux hadware database
<hitmanWilly> niles: take a look at one you want on newegg or something, research it on google, rinse, repeat :)
<BluesKaj> !wireless | niles
<ubotu> niles: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<raul> niles look http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/
<BluesKaj> list several cards in the documentation
<Skiff> anyone knows how to make a normal user list in xchat-gnome ?
<Skiff> like in regular xchat
<Aresilek> i can't find libdvdcss
<crimsun> Aresilek: ...in medibuntu?
<phoenixbyrd> adaptr: it's libice-dev, but I don't see it
<crimsun> !info libice-dev
<ubotu> libice-dev: X11 Inter-Client Exchange library (development headers). In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.0.3-1build1 (feisty), package size 54 kB, installed size 224 kB
<Aresilek> hmmm
<crimsun> what can't you find?
<raul> Aresilek, probe sudo aptitude libdvdcss
<Aresilek> crimsun: i installed the repositery
<raul> install...
<crimsun> Aresilek: did you update after you "installed the repository"?
<dr_willis> wee finially got  this cheap thing working.
<dr_willis> 'unknown error = Weak signal' it seems.. duh.
<raul> did you read tha http://ubuntuguide.org page
<raul> ?
<BluesKaj> libdvdcss2
<Aresilek> yeah!
<Aresilek> libdvdcss2 did the trick
<raul> Aresilek did you download the needed gpg keys?
<Aresilek> gpg keys?
<raul> ok, let's begin
<pirothezero> does anyone hot swap sata drives in kubuntu or linux?
<BluesKaj> hotswap ?
<niles> hotswap, i believe is to remove a device with out having to turn off the machine
<BluesKaj> err why do that ...?
<niles> it's for convenience
<samir85> Hey guys, can somebody help me? I've backed up all my data on an usb drive and now I cannot mount it. I've elaborated my problem here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/7351
<pirothezero> BluesKaj, so that you can store drives that dont need to be ran all the time and have longer disk lives
<pirothezero> and transfer disks from one place to another
<BluesKaj> yeah real convenient when ya lose components due to power shorts on mobos and other related stuff
<Minataku> Heya, dr_willis
<niles> BluesKaj: my community college networking course, each student was assigned a hard drive to experiment on.
<BluesKaj> samir85, check this site : http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=248711
<samir85> thanks, i will read it immidiatly
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: still saving the world one person at a time?
<BluesKaj> experimenting with pc's one thing swapping drives with the power left on is not a safe practice.
<kgx> does anyone know how i can run a script from the command line as www-data
<samir85> BluesKaj: i dont think this is related to it. my problem is, that the partition status of my usb drives is "hidden" and i need a a way to change this :(
<kgx> su www-data doesnt work
<adaptr> kgx use sudo
<adaptr> of course su works
<adaptr> but only root may do it, so sudo su www-data
<BluesKaj> nope nosrednaekim ...there's nothing good on TV tonite...everything is in repeat mode
<adaptr> that's the summer for you
<kgx> adaptr: what would the password be for www-data?
<adaptr> kgx su does not require a password
<BluesKaj> too lazy to wash my car tonite
<Minataku> BluesKaj: It'll just get dirty again anyway
<adaptr> kgx you have not tried it yet, go do it first, complain later
<kgx> adaptr: i did. asks for passowrd
<adaptr> BluesKaj you can wash mine
<adaptr> kgx yes, of course it does, so enter it
<kgx> adaptr: thing is, we have a cluster of servers with ldap auth. dont want to mess anythingup
<adaptr> kgx how would you mess anything up by downgrading your user account ?
<kgx> adaptr: ah, works as root...thanks
<adaptr> and I think the correct phrase is "we would like to have a cluster of servers, but right now all we've got is a serious lack of knowledge" :P
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. too much pollen out for anything to have th decency to stay clean
<Minataku> Just wait for it to rain
<Minataku> Instant clean, no wasted water
<adaptr> well.. not instant
<kgx> adaptr: more like im not a network admin but just a coder :p
<Minataku> Close enough
<Minataku> XD
<BluesKaj> Minataku, it's gonna rain anyway :)
<Minataku> BluesKaj: There ya go
<Minataku> :D
<adaptr> kgx then you should never have root access, period
<raul> ok guys, thaks a lot for everything!
<M_Fatih> hi
<nosrednaekim> M_Fatih:  hi
<raul> I wish you the best from Colombia
<M_Fatih> how can i downgrade a mp3's bitrate, i want to minimalize my mp3 files for my mp3player
<raul> and see you!
<nosrednaekim> bye Raul
<BluesKaj> samir85, have you considered using GParted Live CD partiton editor ...it may work in your case ..I think there is an unhide option
<nosrednaekim> M_Fatih: are you using audioKreator?
<samir85> thanks blueskaj I will try that out :D
<nosrednaekim> Katapult is amazing1
<DaSkreech> Yep
<nosrednaekim> !
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: and getting better
<M_Fatih> nosrednaekim: no, i'm not using something
<nosrednaekim> M_Fatih: do you have lame?
<M_Fatih> yes
<M_Fatih> can lame convert a mp3 file to mp3 file?
<nosrednaekim> M_Fatih: "man lame"
<nosrednaekim> read its manual page.
<M_Fatih> ok
<nosrednaekim> M_Fatih: I think it can
<nosrednaekim> excuse me if I just told you to RTFM.lol
<DaSkreech> M_Fatih: eh?
<nosrednaekim> never told that to anyone.
<DaSkreech> mp3 -> mp3 ?
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: he's trying to downgrade the quality
<M_Fatih> yes it can do it with --mp3input
<DaSkreech> ah
<M_Fatih> but i'm searching to set bitrate
<DaSkreech> that's a oft requested transistion
<nosrednaekim> no the real question is...how do you get BETTER quality?
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<M_Fatih> nosrednaekim: :)
<M_Fatih> but it is too slow
<nosrednaekim> M_Fatih: whats too slow?
<M_Fatih> hmm. whatever..
<M_Fatih> lame is converting too slow, i'm converting ~10min mp3, it says 1.15min to convert
<M_Fatih> i think it's too slov
* M_Fatih done, trying
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: I forget how well sarcasm comes across the internet
<nosrednaekim> M_Fatih: thats not slow!
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: haha
<phillips> Anyone have experience with USB scanners and sane?
<Skiff> guys any1 knows how to edit fonttype  for the TABs in XCHAT, it doesnt use the textbox one and I want it to..
<stdin> use konversation, xchat is pants
<nosrednaekim> Skiff: is Xchat written in gtk?
<Skiff> dont know
<SlimeyPete> it is, iirc
<stdin> xchat is GTK
<Skiff> ok
<Skiff> then?
<wolferine> is pants?
<wolferine> lol
<stdin> well it is :p
<stdin> compaired to konversation anyway
<Skiff> how do I change the tab fonts
<Skiff> stdin you like koversations better?
<SlimeyPete> irssi + screen ftw
<stdin> konversation is a great IRC client
<stdin> (in a GUI)
<nosrednaekim> Skiff you have to apply KDE them to GTK apps,and then it will mimic your KDE theme
<hitmanWilly> bah...irssi :)
<Skiff> damn I jsut checked out konversations
<Skiff> indeed its nice
<stdin> it puts xchat to shame
<Skiff> definitely does lol
<stdin> all fonts are configurable too
<nosrednaekim> I use GAIM so of course I have no clue about the difference..lol
<Skiff> dont know how fast and reliable it is though
<Skiff> xchat is superfast :)
<stdin> fast, yes, reliable, for sure
<Skiff> nice
<Skiff> I think Im switching :)
<stdin> I've has konversation running for days before
<DaSkreech> Skiff: do you have need for heavy scripting in IRC?
<stdin> no performance issues
<Skiff> DaSkreech, nope
<DaSkreech> Konversation will do you
<Skiff> DaSkreech, I just like to have the plugin available
<DaSkreech> alt+space -> konv -> <enter>
<Skiff> like sysinfo/xmms outputs
<Skiff> the regular ones
<DaSkreech> Skiff: You can do /media in konversation
<busfahrer> When I go to KControl and do "Defaults" in the "Themes" section, I lose all icons, for example in the KControl tree, and in the Konqueror toolbar. However I do want the default Kubuntu style back. Any ideas, please? :-(
* DaSkreech is listening to Friendly Advice by Shinehead on Sidewalk University [Amarok] 
* stdin is listening to Love Today by Mika on Life In Cartoon Motion [Amarok] 
<stdin> amarok FTW :D
<nosrednaekim> /media
<DaSkreech> Skiff: and you can make up others as you go along
<nosrednaekim> haha.. GAIM doesn't have it
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: Ha ha :)
<nosrednaekim> I know kopete does (I can't stand kopete)
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: konversation :)
<nosrednaekim> yeah I don't like stand alone IRC client I prefer all in one chat clients
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, doesn't work in irssi for some reason :P
<DaSkreech> so you use GAIM just for IRC?
<stdin> game isn't a irc client
<DaSkreech> doesn't that make it stand alone :-P
<Skiff> thank you guys
<DaSkreech> Skiff; you can pay us later :)
<stdin> welcome to the konversation krew :)
<skiff_> Willdo
<DaSkreech> welkome!
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: and for AIM, Gtalk and anything elese i might need
<hitmanWilly> is it still gaim in the repos, or have they started calling it pidgin yet?
<DaSkreech> !info pidgin
<ubotu> Package pidgin does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<nosrednaekim> nah.. its still calledgaim in the repos
<DaSkreech> gaim :)
<hitmanWilly> guess so :P
<stdin> v2.0 beta4 in feisty
<nosrednaekim> beta 6.. actually
<stdin> opps, yeah :p
<skiff_> I like gaim better than pidgin
* stdin doesn't use it anyway
* nosrednaekim love pidgin as a name and a client
<hitmanWilly> me neither, that's why i was asking :P
<skiff_> Sysinfo for 'LinuxBox': Linux 2.6.20-16-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: AMDAthlonXP2400+ at 1996 MHz (3997 bogomips), , RAM: 401/503MB, 112 proc's, 6.20h up
<skiff_> sorry
<skiff_> just testing konversations
<skiff_> damn is that ram in USE or free lol
<DaSkreech> in USE
<skiff_> cuz if thats used Im screwed ;)
<skiff_> not to worry Im getting another gb
<skiff_> for this box
<dhiogjen> ARGH!!!!!!!
<mahdi> anyone know a good pdf editor?
<nosrednaekim> skiff_: its used, but its also cached..
<dhiogjen> im about ready to tear my hair out
<nosrednaekim> dhiogjen: whats the problem.
<hitmanWilly> skiff_: not necesarily bad, the kernel uses whatever it can for cacheing, and frees it as necessary
<nosrednaekim> and don't do that.. it'll come out on its own
<stdin> skiff_: most of that will be cache, just run "free -om" to see
<skiff_> ah I see
<skiff_> thanks again
<dhiogjen> the integrated graphics weren't working so i installed an old ati card i had.  and after reconfiguring xorg and installing the fglrx drivers, it still defaults back to the mesa inderect glx renderer
<dhiogjen> nosrednaekim: ^^
* stdin has 477MB as cache :p
<DaSkreech> skiff_: nope Linux will use up all your RAM no matter how much you have
<skiff_> DaSkreech: is there a ready to go themes for konversations
<DaSkreech> Umm
<skiff_> DaSkreech: nice to know ;)
<DaSkreech> Well you can skin the user list :)
<DaSkreech> skiff_: Whats the point of RAM if you aren't using it? isn't that why you bought it?
<stdin> you can change the background too
<Skiff> DaSkreech, Im looking for something DARK
<DaSkreech> stdin: You can?
<stdin> yeah, of cource
<DaSkreech> Skiff: looks like stdin can help you out
<Skiff> DaSkreech, ok Ill play around see if I can make it dark themed
<dhiogjen> nosrednaekim: any clue what i should do?
<Skiff> nice
<nosrednaekim> skiff I'm using 600 of my 880MB, 387 of which are chaches
<nosrednaekim> dhiogjen: you absolutely need 3d?
<skiff_> cool
<gan|y|med> hi
<nosrednaekim> hi
<dhiogjen> nosrednaekim: yep
<gan|y|med> can it be that a low latency kernel ends up being slower on desktop systems than the standard one???
<nosrednaekim> dhiogjen: how old is that ati card?
<nosrednaekim> whats a low latency kernel?
<DaSkreech> gan|y|med: likely
<gan|y|med> DaSkreech: do know why?
<gan|y|med> DaSkreech: in theory, it should be faster
<DaSkreech> gan|y|med: I guess cause it doesn't try to cache things it dumps as much as it can to make the next request faster
<DaSkreech>  since it's expecting it to be different
<gan|y|med> DaSkreech: or not faster, but smoother
<Skiff> stdin is there a community forum for konversation ?
<DaSkreech> whereas a normal one tries to cache most oft requested commands assuming they will be called again in the future
<DaSkreech> #konversation
<stdin> Skiff: not sure, but feel free to join the channel ^^
<gan|y|med> but doesn't caching increase calls significantly compared to grapping it from the hdd each time?
<stdin> Skiff: Sho_ is the guy to talk to
<Skiff> damn guys you are the best
<DaSkreech> gan|y|med: how can it if it's cached?
<gan|y|med> so shouldn't this be what a low latency kernel does
<dr_willis> Hmm. I got a  USB drive enclosuer that also supports networking with "NDAS" mode. over the network. Never heard of NDAS befor. this supported under Linux as well?
<DaSkreech> HDD == slooooow
<nosrednaekim> HDD >=sloooooow
<gan|y|med> DaSkreech: i know, that's what i said. if low latency is meant to increase the responsiveness of a system, wouldn't it be logical, to assume a low latency kernel caches more than the normal one?
<DaSkreech> I would think it streamlines more
<DaSkreech> gan|y|med: ask in ##linux
<nahemoth__> How can I uninstal amsn 0.96 from synaptic??
<gan|y|med> what do you mean with streamline?
<nosrednaekim> nahemoth__: seach for it, right click on it and say remove
<DaSkreech> gan|y|med: drop the overall average time which means having a overall streamline not just for some calls
<DaSkreech> it's mostly used for constantly changing things like music or video
<dhiogjen> nosrednaekim: 2000 i would guess. it's a radeon 7500
<gan|y|med> ok, i see. i got to read more about it. i don't understand a word you are saying :)
<hitmanWilly> gan|y|med: compiled with minimum options enabled to hopefully speed it up
<DaSkreech> gan|y|med: this is just from my memory of theory. ask in ##linux they would give you a better and much more confusing explanation :)
<nosrednaekim> dhiogjen: it should be well supported by the Open source drivers, and if its that old, it won't be supported at all by the fglrx
<dhiogjen> nosrednaekim: ok.... so what should i do?
<ace_ace> (06:22:20 PM) ace_ace: ace_ace: problem: starting up OpenOffice (2.2) and clicking on 'file' freezes the machine, in the following way:
<ace_ace> (06:22:20 PM) ace_ace: (06:20:19 PM) rebecca_ left the room (quit: No route to host).
<ace_ace> (06:22:20 PM) ace_ace: (06:20:23 PM) ace_ace: 1. all processes go on their normal way
<ace_ace> (06:22:20 PM) ace_ace: (06:20:38 PM) ace_ace: 2. on my 3-head machine, I am stuck inside the screen that displays openoffice
<ace_ace> (06:22:20 PM) ace_ace: (06:21:06 PM) ace_ace: 3. the mouse moves stuteringly, jagging, very slow near the edges of the screen
<ace_ace> (06:22:20 PM) ace_ace: (06:21:36 PM) ace_ace: 4. I can not access any kde functions like taskbar, alt-tab, alt-f2, alt-esc
<ace_ace> (06:22:20 PM) ace_ace: (06:21:59 PM) ace_ace: From a remote terminal I killed all openoffice processes, but that didn't help
<ace_ace> (06:24:29 PM) ace_ace: in earlier days, this was probably due to gam_server but it seems gam_server is not running
<gan|y|med> thx a lot
<gan|y|med> i am asking. let's see if i can get my machine a bot faster...
<dhiogjen> nosrednaekim: using the default xserver ati option makes it so no program reccognizes i have a graphics  card
<nosrednaekim> dhiogjen: say again?
<Kurtiz> Greetings. Trying to burn the DVD image ISO using CDBurnerXP Pro 3, but it complains that the image is too large even though the DVD media has more than enough space. Am I missing something? Should I try different burning software and if so which? Thanks for any help.
<dhiogjen> nosrednaekim: if i do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and select the ati driver, then none of the programs reccognize that i have 3d acceleration. so programs like blender and google earth dont work
<nosrednaekim> Kurtiz: use K3B
<Kurtiz> Chicken Egg my friend
<Dragnslcr> Kurtiz- I'm pretty sure I used CDBXP to burn the DVD, so it should work
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: You missed the name of the app he's using :)
<Dragnslcr> Make sure you selected "burn DVD" and not "burn CD"
<stdin> Kurtiz: k3b definitely
<Kurtiz> Or does K3B run in XP?
<gan|y|med> dhiogjen: sorry to interrupt, but have you ever tried k3d with the ati drivers?
<DaSkreech> stdin: read before answering
<DaSkreech> Kurtiz: It will one day :)
<dhiogjen> gan|y|med: i've never even heard of k3d
<dhiogjen> gan|y|med: what is it?
<nosrednaekim> dhiogjen: ok.. gotcha. I think you have to do a special procedure with ati cards to get their 3d accel features
<DaSkreech> !info k3d
<ubotu> k3d: 3D modeling and animation system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.6.0.ds1-1 (feisty), package size 10606 kB, installed size 44312 kB
<nosrednaekim> dhiogjen: cd burner
<nosrednaekim> ah.. my bad.
<dhiogjen> nosrednaekim: no, thats k3b
<Kurtiz> Yes I have to have the XP nasty on first as I hate to jump through the live CD stuff to reinstall GRUB after XP kills it
<nosrednaekim> lol
<stdin> DaSkreech: was typing before the message came, the curse of being on multiple channels
<nosrednaekim> Kurtiz: ah.. you are in the land of restrictive copyrights...
<DaSkreech> stdin: :-) Yeah
<dhiogjen> gan|y|med: ohj, that proggy
<DaSkreech> stdin: Nearly all support as well
<dhiogjen> gan|y|med: im pretty sure it wont work
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech: k3d is blender's idiot cousin
<dhiogjen> nosrednaekim: do u know the procedure?
<gan|y|med> dhiogjen: it doesn't
<gan|y|med> segmentation fault
<gan|y|med> sth with pangofont
<gan|y|med> you know sth about it?
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: You too?
<dhiogjen> gan|y|med: nope
<ace_ace> Hmmm after I left, an came back, my screensaver kicked in, and the middles screen still dispalys OO
<dhiogjen> hitmanWilly: i hate blenders interface :\
<gan|y|med> darn
<ace_ace> but the left and right screen show the kubuntu login screen!
<hitmanWilly> ive tried it before, don't really care for it...
<ace_ace> this is *very* weird behaviour in my opinion,.
<nosrednaekim> dhiogjen: unfortunately, no.
<hitmanWilly> k-3d that is
<dhiogjen> does anyone know how to get 3D acceleration working for old ati cards
<dhiogjen> not indirectly
<nosrednaekim> dhiogjen: could you pastebin glxinfo?
<dhiogjen> hitmanWilly: i dont like k3d much either.  i had a short puppy love affair with anim8or, but it's not linux compatible, and it's very buggy under wine
<hitmanWilly> however, i have been too lazy to really learn blender...
<Kurtiz> Dragnslcr: I must have some option messed up then. If I use the Burn disk from ISO it goes through the motions but with in seconds (like 5 seconds) it's "done" writing. Trying to drag drop the ISO in the main window causes it to complain about the space
<dhiogjen> nosrednaekim: http://paste.debian.net/29137
<nosrednaekim> gracias
<bacongrease> hi all, have a newbie question, plz help
<nosrednaekim> bacongrease: ask away!
<dhiogjen> yes, away from hear
<dhiogjen> here*
<dhiogjen> just kidding :-P
<bacongrease> just installed ubuntu 7.04 for the first time ever.  video card is xstasy 6954 (gforce 3 ti500), connected to LCD monitor by DVI
<NotFaint> Heh, I came in here to ask if there was any chance that while compiling the kernel fakeroot might just not ever give the command line back to me and I'd have to manually terminate it, but then it finished.
<bacongrease> on graphics option, im only getting 800x600 and 1024x768, not my native monitor res (1280x1024)
<bacongrease> is it a known limitation of the packaged ubuntu driver & my vid card?
<nosrednaekim> dhiogjen: now your /etc/X11/xorg.conf please.
<nosrednaekim> bacongrease: install nvidia-glx-legacy
<hitmanWilly> bacongrease: the default (open) driver for nvidia is very limited
<bacongrease> as a side note, i just replaced a radeon 8500le...that one displayed 1280x1024 on ubuntu, but caused crashing problems (fan was failing on the gpu)... so i made a completely fresh ubuntu install with this geforce
<dhiogjen> bacongrease: i dont know how to help you. but i suggest if you end up failing, to use kanotix instead.  it has a reputation for being very compatible with a huge number of hardwares.  and automates most of the complicated install tasks you dont want todeal with in other distros
<dhiogjen> bacongrease: all in all, a good distro to start in
<nosrednaekim> so is this so shut up... ;)
<bacongrease> i agree, it was incredibly painless...took me about 5 mouseclicks to install a new OS
<ace_ace> bummer... I tried to log in, and it worked, but now only the left screen and the right screen are knwo to X, and the mouse just skips the middle screen
<dhiogjen> nosrednaekim: haha, i've been using linux for an year now, and each time i pop in ubuntu, i get a headache in return
<bacongrease> a few years i tried getting on with redhat 6...whew ...made me compile kernels and etc to get my hardware to work!
<hitmanWilly> bacongrease: you're better off trying the proprietary ones from nvidia
<nosrednaekim> dhiogjen: this is kubuntu.
<dhiogjen> nosrednaekim: it's ubuntu with kde
<ace_ace> I hit alt-ctrl-backspace and the machine definately hung,. I cold-booted and now I get a lot of ext3 journal replaying, but he middle screen is available again
<nosrednaekim> bacongrease: yeah, install "nvidia-glx-legacy"
<ace_ace> man this is getting worse than windows
<hitmanWilly> actually, bacongrease, have you tried changing around xorg.conf?
<dhiogjen> nosrednaekim: anyway, this is for my grandfather, his windows broke :-P
<bacongrease> hitman:  no, nothing yet...absolutely nothing
<nosrednaekim> dhiogjen: xorg.conf please.
<dhiogjen> he absolutely needs google earth
<DaSkreech> ace_ace: Except you can actually find out what is breaking
<ace_ace> really  I choose linux to not have sudden crashes and freezes
<hitmanWilly> !xorg | bacongrease
<ubotu> bacongrease: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ace_ace> DaSkreech: howdy. Is that true ? My limited knowledge (linux since 1992) is not sufficient !
<bacongrease> nosrednaekim:  where is this nvidia-glx-legacy, will it appear in the ubuntu installer app?  im at nvidia page right now... do u recommend it over the driver on nvidia website?
<hitmanWilly> bacongrease: try the link from ubotu up there
<bacongrease> thnx guys
<wolferine> evening :)
<DaSkreech> ace_ace: sure if you really want to find out. What drivers are you using?
<dhiogjen> nosrednaekim: http://paste.debian.net/29138
<ace_ace> DaSkreech: I wanted to save my session, lots of desktops, open stuff and so, could I have saved the session some way ?
<nosrednaekim> bacongrease: no it should be in adept or synaptic (depending on which you use)
<hitmanWilly> bacongrease: also, use stuff from the repos vice downloading whenever possible
<ace_ace> DaSkreech: sometimes I get very tired. Do you think my problem has to do with... ughhh,,, drivers ?
* bacongrease copying-and-pasting all suggestions
<ace_ace> DaSkreech:  the 'drivers' all work fine, always. I think one is nv, one ati and one intel (3 screens)
<DaSkreech> ace_ace: I don't know but it may
<ace_ace> DaSkreech: OpenOffice freezes when trying to file->open (this has been a problem since dapper)
<nosrednaekim> dhiogjen: I BELIEVE you have to have a 'Load "drm"'  in that list of modules, but I don't remember where
<DaSkreech> Well those are all open source so you are in good company :)
<dhiogjen> nosrednaekim: hmmmm
<jovino> Hello
<dhiogjen> anyone agree with nosrednaekim theory?
<ace_ace> DaSkreech: and from then on I can not get my mous out ofe the screen that OO is in, I am 'stuck' in that screen
<dhiogjen> or no more about it?
<nosrednaekim> dhiogjen: lemme see what I can google up...
<dhiogjen> nosrednaekim: cool
<ace_ace> DaSkreech:  and NOTHING gets me out of that - alt-esc, alt-tab, alt-ctrl-f1
<ace_ace> DaSkreech: but I can rmeote loging to the machine!
<ace_ace> DaSkreech: for me, looks like NOT a driver problem, what do you think !?
<DaSkreech> ace_ace: Yeah that doesn't sound like one
<DaSkreech>  have you tried to open OO from the command line?
<ace_ace> DaSkreech: I could alt-backspace but didn't want that becaus3e open stuff ....
<nosrednaekim> dhiogjen: ok.. getting some good stuff
<ace_ace> DaSkreech: from the cmd ? While the problem was happening ? The problem happen onlyh sometimes
<DaSkreech> if you can remote connect just kill openoffice
<ace_ace> DaSkreech: tried that, did NOT work. Tel you what: even when the screensaver kicked in, that middle screen kept dispalying OO.
<DaSkreech> Hmmm
<ace_ace> DaSkreech: and when I hit a key and expected to see my screen saver password dialog, I got.... the Kubuntu login screen!
<dhiogjen> nosrednaekim: hahaha, you remind me of a really awesome robot
<ace_ace> DaSkreech: apparently X restarted itself !
<DaSkreech> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<DaSkreech> !Dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ace_ace> DaSkreech: I use xinerama on the 3 screens!
<ace_ace> DaSkreech: but after that login, only 2 screenw here used, and the middel STILL dispaluyed the haunted OO session!
<ace_ace> I have !TripleHead
<DaSkreech> ace_ace: well look at that URL to see if there is a step you missed
<nosrednaekim> dhiogjen: ok. ya just want to try it? put "load "drm"" in that list, at the bottom
<nosrednaekim> nosrednaekim: you can always remove it
<dhiogjen> ok
<DaSkreech> ace_ace: Well I know I would put that screen on the end to see if it is related to the Video card it's attached to
<ace_ace> DaSkreech: everything worked fine for many mionths! It's definetely rto do with OO and File->Open !
<ace_ace> DaSkreech: come on bro,
<DaSkreech> Oh
<ace_ace> DaSkreech: Okay.
<DaSkreech> I thought that this was something that happened more than a few times
<ace_ace> DaSkreech: it's reallyh awonderfull systen: Kubuntu with 3 screens and 10 desktops !
<DaSkreech> which version of OO.o do you have?
<DaSkreech> I know the new release has fixes for xinerama
<ace_ace> DaSkreech:  it did happen under Dapper too, sometimes, ALWAYS with file->open or file->save(as)
<dhiogjen> nosrednaekim: where in the list should i put this?
<ace_ace> DaSkreech: Oo: the version tha comes with Feisty (2.2)
<nosrednaekim> dhiogjen: just second....
<ace_ace> DaSkreech: should I look in kubuntu-dev or file a bur report ! (I just lost about an hour of work because of the crash)
<ace_ace> bur=bug
<DaSkreech> ace_ace: OO.o didn't recover it when it restarted?
<ace_ace> DaSkreech: it's not OO work I lost.
<DaSkreech> oh!
<DaSkreech> Yeah that sounds like a very valid reason to file a bug
<nosrednaekim> dhiogjen: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-32015.html
<draik> How do I revert on an install?
<draik> I keep having nspluginscan crash 8 times
<ace_ace> Thx DaSkreech!
<draik> Any ideas how to remove whatever is causing the crash?
<dhiogjen> nosrednaekim: that xorg.conf file look drastically different from mine
<dhiogjen> looks*
<dhiogjen> eh forget it
<nosrednaekim> dhiogjen: yeah... why don't you just copy the "module" part?
<dhiogjen> nosrednaekim: because i'm tired
<draik> How do you force a removal of libpango1.0-0?
<dhiogjen> nosrednaekim: forget it , thanks for your help.  i'll just install kanotix on here
<dhiogjen> or if worse comes to worste.... windows
<nosrednaekim> dhiogjen: ok.!
<nosrednaekim> *gasp*
<dhiogjen> hahaa
<dhiogjen> alright
* nosrednaekim faints
<dhiogjen> thanks again for the help
<dhiogjen> i appreciate it
<dhiogjen> g'night
<nosrednaekim> dhiogjen: eh.. I didn't do anything!
<nosrednaekim>  and you
<dhiogjen> nosrednaekim: you tried. and i did less :-P
<nosrednaekim> dhiogjen: lol.
<bacongrease> how do i quickly change from current user to Root?
<rstob911> ctl alt backspace
<Jucato> !sudo | bacongrease
<ubotu> bacongrease: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dr_willis> bacongrease,  clarify the phrase 'change' :)
<dr_willis>  fire up a terminal, sudo -s  - do rooty things in there.. close when done.
<bacongrease> so thats what sudo means... many thanks
<bacongrease> okay, im doing rooty things in terminal (backed up xorg.cnfg), however, id like to use gedit to edit the file in the gnome graphics interface... cant save file there because im not root there
<kgx> bacongrease: Super User DO to be precise ;)
<lycus_setesh> Ok - I feel like a complete fool asking this, but where do I change the screen resolution of my desktop? I am using KDE 3.5
<Jucato> !kdesu | bacongrease
<ubotu> bacongrease: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<DaSkreech> lycus_setesh: Alt+space -> System settings -> display
<Jucato> bacongrease: also, we don't have gedit here, because that's a GNOME app. we use kate instead
<bacongrease> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<draik> Hello Jucato
<Jucato> draik!!!!!!!!!!!!! long time no see!!!!
<Jucato> :D
<draik> LOL
* Minataku waves and jumps up and down at dr_willis 
<aseigo> the best way:
<lycus_setesh> Sorry - was disconnected. Could someone tell me how to change my resolution in Feisty Fawn with KDE 3.5?
<DaSkreech> Right
<DaSkreech> lycus_setesh: Alt+space -> System settings -> display
<DaSkreech> Fox has bought themovie rigths for the Sims
<aseigo> start kwrite; open file; fish://root@127.0.0.1 =) well, assuming you have a root password set
<Jucato> lycus_setesh: System Settings -> Monitor & Display (repeating what DaSkreech said)
<DaSkreech> I need some of that stuff they sniff
<aseigo> that way you'r enot running the GUI as root
<aseigo> just the file access
<lycus_setesh> Jucato: I don't see a Monitor & Display section under System Settings
<illriginal> Hey guys, I'm trying to get a driver for my wireless usb adapter, and I'm gettin this error in terminal: http://www.pastebin.ca/517413
<Jucato> lycus_setesh: you don't? as in the System Settings from K Menu?
<lycus_setesh> Jucato: Correct.
<DaSkreech>  lycus_setesh: Under Computer administration ?
<Jucato> lycus_setesh: can you check if you have kde-guidance installed?
<lycus_setesh> Jucato: I did not. I am installing it now.
<Jucato> aseigo: unfortunately Kubuntu doesn't have a root password set by default. but that's a nice workaround :)
<Jucato> aseigo: is it safer than using kdesu kwrite?
<aseigo> Jucato: definitely
<DaSkreech> Jucato: yeah
<Jucato> too bad we can't make it work with sudo :(
<aseigo> running GUIs as root is just a very bad idea as the amount of auditing done on the gui toolkits and support infrastructure is very low
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Only that one document is open as root
<aseigo> it also takes a lot less memory since you aren't loading a bunch of stuff specific to that other user (root)
<DaSkreech> aseigo:  is that just cause? or can they be coded tighter?
<aseigo> so it's safer and better on resources
<aseigo> you can also use it even when the machine is across the room. or the world.
<DaSkreech> aseigo: also kio slaves FTW! :)
<Jucato> bah! I can't make it work on Gentoo :P
<aseigo> DaSkreech: interaction of the GUI (from x on up) is just insanely complex. the application code is pretty decent, but it's highly circumspect to run things as root
<aseigo> Jucato: you need ssh running as well, obviously
<Jucato> er.. right :)
<aseigo> interestingly, in kde4 we may well may be using a similar concept to avoid loading control panels as root for admin task
<richardinglis> hi everyone, i have just installed kubuntu feisty on a single hdd, which was previously completely used by xp and ntfs
<aseigo> er, tasks
<DaSkreech> aseigo: ok I'll think about that some more then ....
<richardinglis> when i was installing with ubiquity, i resized the partition, but i didn't give enough space to kubuntu
<aseigo> we just started looking into using policykit for that instead... so faster loading admin panels with a -much- better security profile
<DaSkreech> richardinglis: Welkome to Kubuntu!
<richardinglis> not that i have installed kubuntu and am using it, is there any way to use more of the ntfs space?
<richardinglis> DaSkreech: thanks! :)
<DaSkreech> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<DaSkreech> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<gan|y|med> any experience with the  Planet CCRMA kernel in ubuntu??
<DaSkreech> richardinglis: ^^^
<Jucato> aseigo: oh kool!!! and if we could somehow make that work for individual files, like what you demonstrated... wow :)
<richardinglis> hey, i don't want to just view ntfs, i want to resize the ntfs partition and add the space to my ext3 partition?
<richardinglis> is that possible?
<richardinglis> i already have ntfs-3g installed
<richardinglis> and i was just looking at qtparted
<richardinglis> but that doesn't seem to have any option to resize
<DaSkreech> richardinglis: I think that ntfs-3g has a ntfs-resize
<Jucato> aseigo: kool! it works :)
<richardinglis> DaSkreech: http://qtparted.sourceforge.net/features.en.html
<richardinglis> that seems to suggest it resizes things? :)
<DaSkreech> richardinglis: :-)
<richardinglis> but i can't find out where! :(
<fogwar> what does everyone think about Dell and ubuntu? lol
<ace_suares> test
<lycus_setesh> I think I wouldn't buy a Dell.
<lycus_setesh> :-P
<lycus_setesh> Well, new...
<hitmanWilly> ace_suares: test good :)
<ace_suares> hitmanWilly: not really I need to register to do private msg, can I pm you to test ?
<fogwar> lol
<dr_willis> the Dell Laptops seemed ok.. but the desktop box's seemed a little over priced.
<dr_willis> But i picked up a $350 laptop today.. so that may become my new Linux laptop soon
<dwidmann> fogwar: I'm actually thinking really hard about it ... might actually get a laptop from them (even though I previously didn't consider them) when I have the money
* hitmanWilly would prefer one from system 76 :P
<fogwar> yeah i knwoo
<fogwar> what a move though, ya know
<smithw> Hello everyone. I just installed Kubuntu 7.04 on my PC and I'm having some troubles with the Wifi. The driver seems to be working (since KNetworkManager can correctly detect the name of my network), but I can't connect. When I searched Google, most of the tutorials and how-to's I found were about getting the drivers, which it doesn't seem to be the case. There were only one page on Ubuntu Wiki (whose address I seem to have lost) whi
<smithw> ch explained a bit about changing /etc/network/interfaces, but editing that didn't work either. My Wifi network does not have a DHCP server, so I must configure IP, Mask and Gatewar manually, and it's uses WEP encryption, in "shared" mode. The access point (which is in fact a computer running Mac OS X 10.4.9) is perfectly accessible by the same PC when running Windows, so I don't think there is any problem with the server. What do y
<smithw> ou think I should try next to make it work?
<hitmanWilly> well, with Michael Dell taking back over, things might actually start improving around there...
<dwidmann> last time I looked at system76, a lot of the stuff was out of t he date ... what can I say, I'm picky about my hardware
<NotFaint> So I recompiled my kernel, and got the deb packages, and installed those with dpkg -i, and rebooted, and it configured GRUB for it and everything, and the list of kernels is there in GRUB, and it looks like menu.lst is pointing to the right partitions, but I get a "can't mount selected partition" error no matter what kernel I select.
<dwidmann> *out of
<Jucato> so it still won't continue?
<hitmanWilly> dwidmann: i usually am, but for laptops not so much
<Jucato> er wrong windows sorry
<NotFaint> (Something went wrong with my window here, did anybody get my last message?)
<hitmanWilly> NotFaint: about the kernel? then yes
<NotFaint> The very one.
<NotFaint> The kernel seemed to compile OK (not that I'd really know), and it happens no matter what kernel I select from GRUB, so I wonder if the problem is with GRUB.
<hitmanWilly> NotFaint: are all the filesystem types compiled directly in or as modules?
<Zeelot> heylooo
<dwidmann> NotFaint: probably grub, it might be pointing to the wrong partition, or the wrong drive
* Minataku pokes dr_willis 
<Nivuahc> I'm hitting a bit of a brick wal and wondering... would anyone be willing to offer me some assitance concerning dpkg?
<Nivuahc> *wall
<Minataku> Damnit, dr_willis, you keep disappearing before I check back in here XD
<NotFaint> hitmanWilly: Well, I used the old .config to start from, so the filesystem modules or whatever are all as they were, as far as I know.
<hitmanWilly> ok, that should be fine then, so yes its probably grub
<NotFaint> dwidmann: menu.lst looks right, is there another file I should check?
<illriginal> poningru im back!
<Zeelot> is there a way to put HDD icons of mounted drives on the desktop?
<dr_willis> Minataku,  huh?
<Minataku> Yay!
<Minataku> I caught you this time
<dr_willis> working on my new $350 laptop!
<NotFaint> hitmanWilly: I did change some things, but not filesystem stuff, and the old kernel doesn't boot either, as further confirmation that it's probably GRUB.
<dr_willis> heh heh
<Minataku> dr_willis: Ah!
<Minataku> Specs? :D
<dr_willis> special 1 day sale. Semperon 3000 cpu.
<dwidmann> NotFaint: well, you say it looks right ... even so, best double check, also checking in with the file device.map
<Minataku> AMD... no wonder it was on sale
<dr_willis> minimal ram/hd/ but 15 in screen. For $350 - its ok.
<Minataku> Yeah
<hitmanWilly> NotFaint: did you switch the drive boot order in bios?
<dr_willis> was reguallry like $600
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: how much?
<Nivuahc> anyone?
<Minataku> dr_willis: Not bad
<dr_willis> DaSkreech,  $350
<NotFaint> hitmanWilly: no, only recompiled the kernel
<DaSkreech> Nivuahc: Which wall ?
<NotFaint> dwidmann: that's somewhere in /boot right?
<dr_willis> its for the wife - this way i get my old laptop back
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: inclusive of shipping? :)
<Minataku> dr_willis: Say, how's the garage look? ( Don't mean to rush you, of course ;3 )
<dr_willis> Now she has to learn to use Vista
<NotFaint> I don't think it's a disk issue because I can mount from the liveCD just fine and it reads.
<dwidmann> /boot/grub
<dr_willis> DaSkreech,  got it at the store. :)
<Minataku> dr_willis: The hell she does. Kubuntu it.
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, the deb may have screwed up grub...
<Nivuahc> when I run dpkg --configure -a my computer locks up every time it gets to initrd.something or other
<dr_willis> I should put kubuntu on it and tell her its the New Vista :)
<Minataku> Heehee
<NotFaint> hitmanWilly: How does that happen?
<DaSkreech> Nivuahc: hoard lock up?
<DaSkreech> hard
<Nivuahc> yes
<dr_willis> 'sorry honey - vista wont run AOL instant messenger. ya got to use GAIM'
<Nivuahc> everything freezes
<dwidmann> dr_willis: thought it was pidgin? :P
<NotFaint> dwidmann: device.map says (hd0) /dev/hda
<hitmanWilly> NotFaint: debs can change around files sometimes
<dwidmann> hm, so only one drive, hard to go wrong with that then notfaint
<NotFaint> And AFAIK /dev/hda is my hd.
<DaSkreech> Nivuahc: you are installing a new kernel?
<NotFaint> Er, wait
<NotFaint> Should device.map include (hd1) /dev/hda1 and so on?
<NotFaint> Because if so, that should do it...
<Nivuahc> I did the update via Adept
<hitmanWilly> NotFaint: yes
<intelikey> NotFaint syntax error
<Nivuahc> linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic 2.6.20-16.28 is the last entry in the log
<Nivuahc> and this is a fresh install of Feisty
<intelikey> NotFaint syntax error   hd0 = first hd    hd1 = second hd
<NotFaint> intelikey: If I copy the current line in device.map and just edit the numbers, am I OK?
<NotFaint> intelikey: oh, it's hd0,1 and so on then?
<dwidmann> mmhmm
<intelikey> NotFaint not in the devices.map file
<NotFaint> I guess I can kinda see how that would cause error 17
<NotFaint> erk
<dr_willis> Minataku,  well so far vista has been failing miserably on its 'features' :) easy settings/file transfer wizard - FAILED... :)
<NotFaint> OK, so do I or do I not have to add lines to device.map?
* stdin reboots into 2.6.20-16 and preys...
<intelikey> NotFaint how many hd's do you have ?
* dr_willis gives Visesta a V for "vacuous"
<Minataku> dr_willis: Haha
* hitmanWilly read that wrong
<Nivuahc> DaSkreech: the update via Adept locked up the machine and, when I got back in I opened a console and ran dpkg --configure -a
<NotFaint> intelikey: One HD, 4 partitions (2 active, 2 in extended)
<dr_willis> Minataku,  wireless wasent working.. failed with some " Failed: unknown error" :)
<NotFaint> er
<NotFaint> 2 primary, not 2 active, hah
<intelikey> NotFaint then there should be one line in the devices.map file
<Minataku> dr_willis: So verbose
<Minataku> XD
<NotFaint> intelikey: OK, so GRUB is aware of the partitions on that device without me specifying, or is there another file somewhere I need to make sure my partitions are listed in?
<DaSkreech> Nivuahc: Hmm which update?
<intelikey> NotFaint grub is aware of what bios is aware of.
<Nivuahc> linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic 2.6.20-16.28
<NotFaint> intelikey: Well, it was aware of the partitions before. So I don't think it's the BIOS, then.
<Nivuahc> just installed Feisty clean, today and ran Adept once logged in
<dwidmann> notfaint, so long as grub is aware of the partition types being used (and it should be), the only lines you should really need to worry about are in the menu.lst
<richardinglis_> hey everyone, i am trying to resize an ntfs partition and then transfer that space to my ext3 partition - i have installed ntfs-3g config and progs and qtparted but am unsure how to proceed - does anyone know?
<DaSkreech> Nivuahc: Don't know if it helps you but I almost never install a new kernel unless I need to :(
<NotFaint> Oh, wait, wait
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: any idea why initrd would lock up the machine?
<NotFaint> I'm not sure I remember this right -- but is the first partition hd0,0, and the second hd0,1?
<intelikey> NotFaint yes it is...    thus (hd0.0) (hd0.1) (hd0.2) in the menu.lst file with corisponding kernel/chainloader lines will boot what ever is there.
<hitmanWilly> NotFaint: yes...
<NotFaint> or is hd0,0 the MBR, and from there you have 0,1 is the first one that is a real partition or whatever
<intelikey> nope.
<fogwar> DaSkreech: hey man sory to bother but i havnt been able to conenct to my router or my printer i dunno ? lol
<hitmanWilly> NotFaint: hd(0,0) is the first partition
<Nivuahc> DaSkreech: do you know of any way to clear this entry out so apt-get will work properly?
<K1765> Hey guys, Konsole says "nvidia-installer must be run as root", how do I login as root
<DaSkreech> fogwar: can you connect to anything else?
<NotFaint> OK. So Kubuntu is on my second partition, and it's trying to load that from hd(0,2) -- so I change that to 0,1?
<Dragnslcr> K1765- you use sudo to run it as root
<hitmanWilly> NotFaint: yes :)
<fogwar> only 2 things on my netwrok... i have internet connection tho
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Ping
<K1765> ahhhh ok ty
<dr_willis> Minataku,  heres a good message "My Music is a System Folder - and is REQUIRED for windows to run Properly - and can not be moved or renamed"
<dr_willis> DaSkreech,  nope. sorry.
<m_> K1765: "sudo nvidia-installer"
<Jucato> DaSkreech: pong?
<fogwar> DaSkreech: only 2 things on my netwrok... i have internet connection tho
<DaSkreech> Jucato: how do you clear the list of things to be installed
<intelikey> NotFaint (hd0,1)
<Minataku> dr_willis: HAHAHAHAHA
<K1765> It says now, You appear to be running an X server, please exit X before installing.. what the heck
<DaSkreech> fogwar: can you ping the router?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: clear? where?
<NotFaint> Well, why would installing a kernel deb file change that? I'm perplexed. It didn't do anything but shift those numbers up by one. Everything else is configured the same. My WinXP install is still on the menu and everything.
<DaSkreech> Jucato: you know when apt crashes for whatever reason
<intelikey> NotFaint it didn't.
<Jucato> !adeptfix | DaSkreech
<ubotu> DaSkreech: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<DaSkreech> you install anything else then it completes the list?
<hitmanWilly> dr_willis: wow, thats really dumb...
<NotFaint> intelikey: Then what changed?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: here's the thing sudo dpkg --configure -a causes the machine to lock up
<intelikey> NotFaint but installing a kernel will rewrite your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<intelikey> NotFaint that's where to look.
<NotFaint> intelikey: Oh. Well I'll look out for that in the future, hah. Why would it rewrite it WRONG?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: hm... :/
<intelikey> NotFaint in some cases yes.
<hitmanWilly> NotFaint: it was looking for the kernel image on the wrong (probably nonexistant) partition
<intelikey> NotFaint it's not "supposed to"  but that's hardly worth the air it's spoken over....
<NotFaint> hitmanWilly: And since I didn't manually set that up before compiling it... ?
<hitmanWilly> NotFaint: it should be fixed now
<dwidmann> hitmanWilly: NotFaint: Hah, does it to me all the time actually (because my motherboard is screwy)
* hitmanWilly compiles his kernels the old fashioned way
<hitmanWilly> none of this make kpkg crap
<NotFaint> hitmanWilly: You mean ceramic magnets held over your hard drive in a special pattern?
<NotFaint> :P
<hitmanWilly> yes, then hit them with rocks XD
* intelikey uses generic kernel on non-production boxen
<hitmanWilly> ugh, me makee kernel
<DaSkreech> Jucato: initrd crashes the machine
<DaSkreech> intelikey: why?
<daaaman64> anybody have any porblems with the kernel update I am being prompted about this morning?   I don't want any problems....
<Jucato> DaSkreech: oh the new kernel? big trouble :(
<intelikey> DaSkreech why not ?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: right so how do you clear the list?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: that's the only way I know of. you can also try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<NotFaint> Alright, well, I'm gonna see if this works, and if it does, you probably won't see me until next problem. :P Thanks, all.
<Admiral_Chicago> daaaman64: you can read the changelog on the kernel and see if you need it
<DaSkreech> Jucato: that still installs
<daaaman64> Admiral_Chicago: ok I just don't want to have issues on my vacation. Thanks.
<Admiral_Chicago> kernels rarely break things, amd GRUB will let you chose an older kernel
<Minataku> dr_willis: I upgraded my Macintosh Classic
<Nivuahc> DaSkreech: I tried --purge and --remove but both give dependency errors and refuse
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: it is breaking things
<Minataku> Added 2MB of RAM to it, for a total of 4MB of RAM
<dr_willis> Minataku,  heh heh - i got one of those still :)
<strabes> Nivuahc: use force
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: installing it crashes the computer at initrd
<dr_willis> Minataku,  i want to put in an EPIA motherboard. and a little LCD screen.. but cant find one.
<Minataku> dr_willis: Speaking of, is that garage safe yet?
<Minataku> dr_willis: I had that idea today
<dr_willis> Minataku,  also not sure how to  get the original keyboard working
<Minataku> But then, it's a fully working Macintosh Classic
<intelikey> "kernels rarely break things,"   then why would there ever be a patch ?
<dr_willis> Minataku,  been running around all day :)  not had time to get out there.
<Minataku> So I don't quite want to do that
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: can you expunge the list of things that are to be installed
<Minataku> dr_willis: Heehee
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: really? first I heard of a new kernel.
<dr_willis> Minataku,  too many specialized machines. :) when i can use emulators. heh
<Minataku> dr_willis: Just remember, you said I could have those Amigas... and anything else you don't want that I do :D
<Minataku> I'm up to 22 machines
<Admiral_Chicago> blah, I meant to say something different...
<dr_willis> Minataku,  come mow my lawn and clean out the pool for me. :)
<Minataku> Always looking for more
<Minataku> dr_willis: Heehee, I said I'd pay shipping, at least ;3
<dr_willis> HOW can swimming Pools get so filthy...
<dr_willis> it looks like a fish pond. :)
<Minataku> dr_willis: Simple. Because you don't want them to.
<dr_willis> Cousian had TadPoles in hers..
<dr_willis> then had frogs...
<dr_willis> then dead frogs...
<DaSkreech> then hail!
<dr_willis> Thats not good for the filters.
<Admiral_Chicago> dr_willis: offtopic Z)
<DaSkreech> and gnats locusts and darkness
<Minataku> Haha
<dr_willis> Frogbuntu!
<intelikey> DaSkreech and flys
<Minataku> Admiral_Chicago: If it's about me getting free old computers, it's on topic
<Minataku> XD
<dr_willis> Heh.
<Minataku> dr_willis: Heehee, sorry, I get excited
<angasule> konqueror seems to display gmail.com as xml text, not html, anyone experienced this?
<Minataku> I don't have any Amigas yet, and they're incredibly hard to find
<dr_willis> they are?
<Minataku> Around here, anyway
<dr_willis> ebay had tons last i looked.
<Minataku> Bah... eBay pisses me off
<Minataku> More specifically, people outbidding me on eBay piss me off
<dr_willis> never bought anything on ebay :)
<Minataku> Which is why I figured I'd just ask you for your "trash" when you clean out your garage :D
<stdin> Minataku: dude, -offtopic :p
<dr_willis> i keep ebay away from the wife.. she would buy too much
<intelikey> only shil's
<Minataku> dr_willis: Heehee, I know I have to keep myself in tight check, too
<intelikey> or is that two l's ?
<dr_willis> gmail seems to be working for me fine in Konqueror
<Minataku> I use Firefox, so, yeah
<dr_willis> oh wait.. i spoke too soon
<Minataku> Can't help. Sorry. >.<
<DaSkreech> hi Hobbsee
<DaSkreech> Nivuahc: how goes?
<dr_willis> gmail mail page/newmail - looks like garbbage to me under Konqueror
<dr_willis> the page befor that looked ok
<Nivuahc> I've been trying to take out things one at a time and I'm about to try --configure again
<angasule> dr_willis: same here :(
<Hobbsee> hi DaSkreech
<angasule> dr_willis: you think it's a temporary google hiccup?
<stdin> hola Hobbsee :)
<Minataku> Could be
<angasule> dr_willis: I just installed feisty so... I'm unsure
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Can you clear the list of of programs to install from apt
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: huh?
<intelikey> DaSkreech aptitude maybe.
<Minataku> WFM in Firefox 2.0.0.2 on Gentoo
<DaSkreech> intelikey: aptitude what?
<jasant> hi every body
<intelikey> DaSkreech the program.      sudo aptitude
<DaSkreech> intelikey: to clear the list?
<intelikey> yes
<BluesKaj> I like Opera's download manager. It has the ability to read and download pdf files that FF and konq can't handle.
<dr_willis> angasule,  i think so
<angasule> dr_willis: ok, cool
<intelikey> i make you no promices DaSkreech but i think you can from there
<jasant> opera is the best
<jasant> hola, algun latino por estos rumbos
<m_> I'm having a problem with Ubuntu. I can't find the upgrade for "My Blender" in Adept. So I'm stuck on figuring out how many shots of tequila to put in the margarita. Should I just drink straight out of the bottle? Something like "sudo apt-get install guzzle" ?
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: someone has a problem where installing a program locks up the computer
<BluesKaj> it's agood browser but it tries too hard to be like Netscape was in the 90s
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: if they try to install anything it tries to complete the list of programs not yet installed which locks up the computer
<hakaisou> m_  what?!
<K1765> Who has installed a nvidia driver on kubuntu, if you have please private message me
<m_> lol
<m_> hey, it's a holiday
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: then they need to use apt-get remove --purge
<Hobbsee> <packagename>
<DaSkreech> Nivuahc: you said you tried that?
<stdin> !es | jasant
<ubotu> jasant: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jasant> opera is to useaful
<intelikey> m_ 3
<BluesKaj> try this : sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<K1765> "
<K1765> You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<K1765>          installing.
<Nivuahc> DaSkreech: I tried using --remove with dpkg
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: that locks up the computer
<K1765> Oops..
<Skiff> how can I enabled my Audio (AC97) on NFORCE 2 mobo ? so I have sound in linux ?
<K1765> What does this mean... "You appear to be running an X server"
<stdin> K1765: use the ubuntu nvidia package :p
<DaSkreech> Nivuahc: oh. try apt-get remove <package name> --purge
<hakaisou> m_:  screw the flash.  pound that bottle like a red headded step child
<K1765> Where can I get it stdin
<stdin> !nvidia | K1765
<ubotu> K1765: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> hmm DaSkreech , it unlocks the pkg manager when there broken pkgs still trying to install
<m_> only 3?!?  Can someone FTP me a straw?
<stdin> K1765: read the link from ubotu
* intelikey wishes his nv card was supported
<K1765> Thanks
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Right but installing the programs crashes the computer
<m_> or an IV bag?
<hakaisou> hold on m_
<m_> is this a non-smoking channel? cuz I'm lightin' up a cig
<intelikey> m_ 2
<ace_suares> !ops look at m_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops look at m_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ace_suares> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
<BluesKaj> well  run it and see :) ... if it crashes, , reboot ... won't harm anything
<m_> lol - new kernel update deserves tequila on behalf of the devs - ops look at m_
<Jucato> m_: please keep on topic
<nixternal> hrmm
<m_> you guys are no fun. I answer and help here. can't I inject some humor?  sheesh
<m_> free support - with a twist of lemon
<stdin> m_: or take it to -offtopic, and have a good chat :)
<hakaisou> there ya go m_  a nice bendy straw for ya
<ace_suares> m_ how do I remove all files from /etc/X11/Session ?
<nixternal> m_: please stay on topic or go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<lordofthepigs> Hey, the last kernel update screwed up the hda->sda transition
<lordofthepigs> I mean the transition didn't happen for me
<Skiff> does anybody have that onboard audio (ac97) that they were able to enable? if so how can i do it ?
<lordofthepigs> but the fstab was modified as if it did happen
<stdin> K1765: Just follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#head-1549d676e3de65ec1342cf2c8e25df0d9745b5a7
<BluesKaj> Skiff, is it listed if you do a 'lspci' ?
<hitmanWilly> Skiff: the ac97 uses the intel8x0 module iirc
<Skiff> hitmanWilly, what does that mean?
<lordofthepigs> It seems that the bugs.ubuntu.com suggests using UUID instead of hda, hdb to name the partitions: How can I find out the UUID of a partition?
<intelikey> lordofthepigs so edit your fstab
<jayteelin> Hi - I *can't* seem to boot the kubuntu liveCD on a dell e1505 (ati graphics card and intel 3945abg wireless card).  I never get a screen.
<hitmanWilly> Skiff: that's the kernel module that needs to be loaded for alsa to use it
<intelikey> lordofthepigs blkid
<jayteelin> when I hit ctrl+alt+f1, I can get a console
<jayteelin> but it gives an error when I try startx
<Skiff> BluesKaj, and hitmanWilly thats my lspci http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23014/
<linuxnoob> moin moin
<DaSkreech> jayteelin: do you have X running?
<BluesKaj> ac97 is merely a standard , it isn't a make or model of soundcard
<intelikey> lordofthepigs blkid  reads the UUID's
<linuxnoob> <--- hilfe beim installieren von kubuntu braucht
<Skiff> hitmanWilly, how do I load it
<jayteelin> no...I had to re-boot back into vista (yuck) to get back on the internet
<jayteelin> i'm currently using pidgin to get into IRC
<DaSkreech> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<stdin> !de | linuxnoob
<ubotu> linuxnoob: please see above
<hitmanWilly> Skiff: with modprobe to test it
<lordofthepigs> thanks intelikey, I'll try that
<intelikey> lordofthepigs NOTE!  fstab is not needed to successfully boot a box,  if the issues is causing boot issues it's prolly grubish
<DaSkreech> Nivuahc: how are you doing?
<Skiff> hitmanWilly, " modprobe intel8x0 module iirc " ?
<lordofthepigs> intelikey: do NTFS partitions have a UUID?
<hitmanWilly> Skiff: no, hold on
<Skiff> or just  modprobe intel8x0
<intelikey> lordofthepigs yes
<Skiff> ok
<jayteelin> DaSkreech: Is there a 'shortcut' way to get into the liveCD
<DaSkreech> intelikey: I gotta ask you something
<intelikey> DaSkreech shoot
<hitmanWilly> Skiff: try sudo lsmod to see if its already loaded
<DaSkreech> intelikey: how do you get a linux install portable between machines?
<jayteelin> DaSkreech: I read somewhere about a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org or something like that?
<lordofthepigs> intelikey: It actually boots fine, just my NTFS partitions are not mounted properly anymore. The default fstab entries have been correctly updated during the kernel upgrate
<lordofthepigs> but NTFS entries were not
<linuxnoob> i become no support in /de- channels - can anybody help me here ?
<DaSkreech> jayteelin: oh live Cd. did you try safe graphics mode?
<linuxnoob> all german gys sleeping ...
<TheCreationist> Hey, guys... got a problem here.  I installed the command-line only version of Kubuntu (since nothing else would work).  How do I go about installing the entire KDE environment from the CL?
<DaSkreech> linuxnoob: Ask your question
<jayteelin> that didn't work, either-  It still freezes at boot - x-server never seems to start
<intelikey> DaSkreech some fancy scripting aka "knoppix technology"
<stdin> linuxnoob: ask your question, we will try to help
<DaSkreech> TheCreationist: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Skiff> hitmanWilly, its not
<intelikey> DaSkreech have a look at the way knoppix does it.   it's pretty awsum
<hitmanWilly> Skiff: can you pastebin the output?
<Skiff> yes
<DaSkreech> intelikey: I seem to remember being able to take my linux install and take it anywhere. Now it seems locked to this motherboard
<TheCreationist> DaSkreech: I tried that, but when I entered startx, it said unknown command.  So I installed the package xserver-xorg, and now it simply says there are "No screens."
<linuxnoob> i had problems to install kubuntu from bootcd - he boot and say "kernel alive - kernel direkt mapping tables to ...... " and than i have a blackscreen
<DaSkreech> TheCreationist: Eh? :)
<DaSkreech> you have kubuntu-desktop installed ?
<Skiff> hitmanWilly, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23015/
<TheCreationist> DaSkreech: I installed the kubuntu-desktop metapackage (and all packages associated with it).
<TheCreationist> DaSkreech: Do I need to reboot for that to take effect?
<BluesKaj> Skiff, nForce2 External soundcard ?
<DaSkreech> TheCreationist: Yeah sure
<Skiff> BluesKaj, yeah
<TheCreationist> DaSkreech: Ah... didn't think of that one ;)
<Skiff> BluesKaj, well not external its built in
<jayteelin> i've heard that my issue is related to the ATI X1400 graphics card built-in to the e1505 laptop
<TheCreationist> DaSkreech: I'll give that a try, I guess... but I don't see how that would help lol
<BluesKaj> aha Skiff , usb connected ?
<intelikey> DaSkreech yeah  the initramfs.img has a lot to do with that.   your kernel/initramfs.img pair are the key to mobility   and using UUID in fstab is good for that purpose
<TheCreationist> I'll be back to yell at you when it doesn't work ;)
<Skiff> BluesKaj, its those that are with the motherboard
<DaSkreech> intelikey: It .. helps?
<Skiff> BluesKaj, on the same board
<DaSkreech>  how does UUID help?
<intelikey> DaSkreech why did you have him reboot ?
<hitmanWilly> Skiff: i know, i have one, hold on
<linuxnoob> i had problems to install kubuntu from bootcd - he boot and say "kernel alive - kernel direkt mapping tables to ...... " and than i have a blackscreen
<DaSkreech> intelikey: startx doesn't work :)
<Skiff> BluesKaj, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_nforce_1.21.html
<BluesKaj> ok Skiff ...looks like you need to install linux drivers
<lordofthepigs> intelikey: Do NTFS partitions have a UUID?
<intelikey> DaSkreech because UUID is writen in the fs   not hardware dependant.
<Skiff> hitmanWilly, thanks
<DaSkreech> linuxnoob: the live cd or the alternate Cd ?
<Skiff> BluesKaj, thats what Im trying to do :)
<Assassin`> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<lordofthepigs> and how do I find out the exact kernel version I'm running
<DaSkreech> intelikey: ahm ok Right got you
<linuxnoob> kubuntu-7.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<intelikey> lordofthepigs  you have ntfs formated partitions ?   (partitions don't have UUID's file systems do)    run blkid   and see.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: the initramfs.img now. what does that do?
<hitmanWilly> Skiff: ok, try sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec
<DaSkreech> linuxnoob: it won't start normally?
<DaSkreech> linuxnoob: did you try the second menu item?
<lordofthepigs> intelikey: Yeah, I dual boot with windows XP
<lordofthepigs> well... more like 1.1 boot with windowsXP
<lordofthepigs> rather than dual :)
<Skiff> hitmanWilly, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23016/
<Skiff> error
<linuxnoob> i become the installermenu screen - and than i click everyone (start or install) and 10 sec. after that i have a blackscreen
<jayteelin> soooo.... I'm going to assume nobody knows how to boot on a dell e1505, then?
<linuxnoob> second meny item ?
<intelikey> DaSkreech loads modules (hardware drivers) so that the system can continue on and finish the boot process.     thus if the hardware changes (different box) the initramfs.img tests and loads the modules for the "new" hardware and the disk is then recognized and mounted.  thus you can boot without kernel panic.
<hitmanWilly> Skiff: ok, run dmesg and pastebin that
<linuxnoob> i have only one menu with 5 or 6 points (install cd check and so ..)
<DaSkreech> linuxnoob: under start/install there is something else
<DaSkreech> linuxnoob: try that one
<linuxnoob> didnt know what you mean
<intelikey> linuxnoob also there is     f1 "help"   at the boot prompt of the CD
<DaSkreech> linuxnoob: start/install is at the top right ?
<linuxnoob> ups- inderstand - yes there is somethink
<hitmanWilly> Skiff: it'll be long...
<Skiff> hitmanWilly, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23017/
<linuxnoob> 7 points i think
<DaSkreech> linuxnoob: there is one under that
<DaSkreech> linuxnoob: choose number 2
<linuxnoob> memorytest , cdcheck and others i mean ...
<intelikey> [f1] 
<intelikey> [f2] 
<DaSkreech> linuxnoob: there is one for safe graphics
<intelikey> [f3] 
<DaSkreech>  I don't know what it is in de
<TheCreationist> DaSkreech: Didn't work
<DaSkreech> TheCreationist: where did it reach ?
<linuxnoob> yes - safe graphiks i have read
<DaSkreech> linuxnoob: that doesn' work?
<linuxnoob> but it have no effects i think
<intelikey> TheCreationist wasted boot.   now what do you need ?
<hitmanWilly> Skiff: ok, that's weird...it almost looks like an error in the module itself...
<linuxnoob> but i will go to test that ....
<Skiff> hitmanWilly, any suggestions?
<jayteelin> .... I'm going to try an older version of kubuntu - looks like people have had better luck with that
<jayteelin> bye :)
<jayteelin> /exit
<hitmanWilly> Skiff: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa stop
<TheCreationist> intelikey: I had to install Edgy with the command-line only option.  Now I'm trying to get the entire Kubuntu package installed (KDE, xserver, etc).  I tried installing both kubuntu-desktop and xserver-xorg, but I still can't get X to startup.
<jayteelin> doh...
<hitmanWilly> Skiff: then try sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0
<Skiff> hitmanWilly, skiff@LinuxBox:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/alsa stop
<Skiff> sudo: /etc/init.d/alsa: command not found
<intelikey> TheCreationist sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core
<Skiff> ok
<TheCreationist> intelikey: Okay.  After that, then what?
<Skiff> hitmanWilly, done it just return to ~ w/o saying anything
<intelikey> TheCreationist startx
<Skiff> skiff@LinuxBox:~$ sudo modprobe snd_intel8x0
<Skiff> skiff@LinuxBox:~$
<hitmanWilly> Skiff: ok, that means it probably loaded
<TheCreationist> intelikey: Will that start X every time the system boots then?
<intelikey> no we'll deal with that after you confirm that xorg works propperly TheCreationist
<hitmanWilly> Skiff: sudo lsmod | grep snd_intel8x0
<hitmanWilly> Skiff: see if that returns anything
<TheCreationist> intelikey: Okay, I'll be back.  THank you.
<Skiff> hitmanWilly, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23018/
<Skiff> hitmanWilly, thats what I have loaded?
<BluesKaj> Skiff, here's a page you might find informative as well : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dolby_Digital_Out_(AC3,_SPDIF)
<TheCreationist> intelikey: It said that it is provided by a virtual package and that x-window-system-core has no installation candidate.
<hitmanWilly> Skiff: yup, its loaded, now run sudo /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
<Skiff> BluesKaj, thank you
<Dragnslcr> Skiff- possibly stupid question, but what output are you using?
<intelikey> TheCreationist ok did you run   startx  ?
<BluesKaj> interesting tho...no mention of alsa in Skiff's paste ?
<Skiff> $ /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
<Skiff> -bash: /etc/init.d/alsasound: No such file or directory
<Skiff> skiff@LinuxBox:~$
<ubuntu__> :O
<ubuntu__> WHOAHHHH!!
<hitmanWilly> ok, thats weird...hold on
<Skiff> Dragnslcr, output as in speakers? I use headphones, and whatever software came as default
<ubuntu__> pssht
<ubuntu__> im new to this
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: Welcome to Kubuntu
<TheCreationist> intelikey: No.  I figured if trying to install that package fail then it wouldn't make a difference.  The last time I tried running startx, it crashed with an error saying that there were "No screens," whatever that's supposed to mean ;l()
<BluesKaj> Skiff, needs to choose alsa in the system sound settings
<ubuntu__> :)
<DaSkreech> TheCreationist: a screen is a combination of a video card and a mointor/output
<hitmanWilly> its been a while since i set this up in kubuntu :P
<intelikey> TheCreationist go try it.      the fact that it's "provided by a vertual package" means you have it.    so run startx
<TheCreationist> intelikey: Okay, here I go again.... :P be right back
<intelikey> TheCreationist if it errors out with ""No screens," found~"
<intelikey> run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg
<intelikey> then try again.
<TheCreationist> intelikey: Okay.
<Skiff> BluesKaj, ok just did
<Skiff> same crap :/
<stdin> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Skiff> hitmanWilly, Dragnslcr BluesKaj when I click on the volume control it says no volume control gstreamer plugins and/org devices found
<hitmanWilly> ok, where is the alsa rc script in ubuntu? anyone?
<TheCreationist> intelikey: Okay, startx gave the same error.  Running dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg says that xserver.xorg is not installed.
<intelikey> TheCreationist are you using one console for irc and testing X  ?
<BluesKaj> Skiff, 'alsamixer' in the terminal
<TheCreationist> intelikey: The same console.  I tried doing a CTRL-ALT-F1 to change consoles, but nothing happened.
<stdin> hitmanWilly: in /etc/init.d/ like all the rc scripts
<intelikey> TheCreationist hehhehhe well   hit [alt] +[f2]    you are in tty1   so alt+f1 is here   alt+f2   is tty2 ....
<hitmanWilly> that's what ive been trying, not there or its named something really weird
<TheCreationist> intelikey: So what should I try this time?
<Skiff> skiff@LinuxBox:~$ alsamixer
<Skiff> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Skiff> BluesKaj, ^
<TheCreationist> intelikey: Same thing just in a different console?  Should that really make a difference?
<illriginal> Anyone know if the new update is safe to download and install?!?
<intelikey> TheCreationist ok.   run this in tty2   sudo apt-get install -f
<intelikey> TheCreationist and yes it makes a differance.   you don't have to logout/in all time.  :)
<TheCreationist> intelikey: Okay, that didn't report any errors to fix.
<intelikey> ok.
<illriginal> Anyone know if the new update is safe to download and install?!?
<intelikey> TheCreationist check this one.    dpkg -l | grep xorg
<illriginal> Using Ubuntu Feisty
<Skiff> hitmanWilly, anything?
<intelikey> should be a page and an half
<TheCreationist> intelikey: It was at least that, yes.
<hitmanWilly> Skiff: ok, im a little over my head here...ubuntu does things in strange ways and im not familiar enough with it to give you the help you need
<Skiff> hitmanWilly, thanks man
<Skiff> hitmanWilly, any help is better than none ;)
<hitmanWilly> Skiff: sorry, if this was gentoo you'd be up and running by now :P
<intelikey> TheCreationist i think you muxt have typo'd the reconfigure command.       sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BluesKaj> Skiff, sudo apt-get install alsa-base
<intelikey> muxt habe.  no othwe explanatuib for it
<TheCreationist> intelikey: Yeah, I think the last time you wrote xserver.xorg (period instead of -) :)
<hitmanWilly> Skiff: but the root problem is that its not loading the proper kernel modules for your card
* intelikey scrolls up...
<TheCreationist> intelikey: I'll give it a try again.  Are most onboard video cards just plain "vesa"?
<intelikey> yep.
<Skiff> hitmanWilly, gotcha thanks
<hitmanWilly> Skiff: or you don't have alsa set up
<Skiff> BluesKaj, 1 sec
<hitmanWilly> Skiff: or both
<TheCreationist> intelikey: Okay, I'll try again :)
<intelikey> TheCreationist if you want to see what your hardware is    lshw
<Skiff> BluesKaj, sudo apt-get install alsa-base
<Skiff> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Skiff> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<BluesKaj> hitmanWilly, he doesn't have alsa installed for one thing ..which is kinda strange since it's default
<intelikey> TheCreationist and you do know about   [shift] +[page-up]   in the console don't you ?
<Skiff> BluesKaj, its a fresh install
<intelikey> until you switch tty's (which clears the vidio ram) you can page up and read what scrolled.
<BluesKaj> Skiff,  do you have synaptic or adept or another terminal open ?
<Skiff> BluesKaj, yeah wait
<hitmanWilly> lsmod
<Skiff> BluesKaj, close it?
<hitmanWilly> crap
<Skiff> BluesKaj, worked
<TheCreationist> intelikey: Okay, I ran the reconfigure program and tried running startx... still the same fatal error "No screens found"
<intelikey> TheCreationist ^ ^^
<Skiff> BluesKaj, actually it didn
<Skiff> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<BluesKaj> ok Skiff, sudo apt-get install alsa-base
<hitmanWilly> i hate when that happens :P
<Skiff> BluesKaj, yeah I did that
<TheCreationist> intelikey: I didn't know how to scroll, but now I do.
<Skiff> BluesKaj, Im uptodate
<BluesKaj> ok,' alsamixer 'in the terminal , again
<marcelol> Anyone here already upgrade to 3.5.7 ?
<BluesKaj> yup
<TheCreationist> intelikey: I ran lshw, but I can't scroll more than about 5 pages worth.
<intelikey> TheCreationist ok.   lshw --class vidio    reconfigure with your hardware.
<TheCreationist> intelikey: Didn't see anything about video.
<marcelol> you notice, BluesKaj that a lot of packages are now broken ?
<Minataku> TheCreationist: lshw | less
<Minataku> If it's ever too much, pipe it into less
<Minataku> Little protip for ya :3
<intelikey> less is good.     but limiting to the class works too
<BluesKaj> no , marcelol , not really
<marcelol> like for instance, Beryl's no longer listed in Adept, nor KDevelop
<Minataku> Right, but piping into less is gonna be useful all over the place
<Skiff> BluesKaj, still says no such device
<intelikey> Minataku thus the first statement.
<marcelol> i.e. I did a fresh install, then updated to 3.5.7 before updating much of anything else...
<Minataku> intelikey: Heehee
<Skiff> BluesKaj,
<Skiff> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Minataku> Sorry X3
<TheCreationist> Minataku: Thank you.
<Minataku> TheCreationist: np
<spacx> can someone help me with my friends' computer?
<TheCreationist> intelikey: I didn't see anything there that would help me out with reconfiguring.  It simply mentions the onboard video board and a couple of other non-consequential details.
<Minataku> This protip has been brought to you by a generous grant from Nobody and the support of Viewers Like You.
<BluesKaj> Skiff, sudo apt-get install dmix
<TheCreationist> intelikey: And when reconfiguring, the video board listed in lshw doesn't have an option to be selected.
* intelikey likes less.   less is more than more.     less has search functions as well as bidirrectional scrolling/paging   with the ability to save to file ffr
<Skiff> BluesKaj, couldnt find the package dmix
<marcelol> and what's weird is I get an error from us.archive.ubuntu.com under the feisty/universe component
<Minataku> http://s95018220.onlinehome.us/random/auximages/ << You've all seen my pictures of A/UX, right? :D ( Heehee, sorry X3 )
<intelikey> TheCreationist name of the onboard as revieled in lshw ?
<intelikey> revealed
<BluesKaj> Skiff, wow that's default ...are you runing kde or gnome desktop ?
<TheCreationist> intelikey: Yeah, in lshw it's just 6 digit number (model number, I assume).  But that chipset isn't an option when reconfiguring.
<Skiff> BluesKaj, gnome
<marcelol> anyone else here running 3.5.7 ?
<Skiff> BluesKaj, I also have kde installed
<BluesKaj> ok, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<marcelol> who ? me ?
<Skiff> BluesKaj, I have it installed
<marcelol> oh
<marcelol> ok
<Skiff> BluesKaj, I did it less than and hour ago
<intelikey> TheCreationist system overload,  give me a sec.
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Skiff> BluesKaj, did you mean KMIX?
<Skiff> K instead of D
<intelikey> TheCreationist the line    product:    from the lshw   what's it say ?
<Skiff> BluesKaj, in the kmixer or in alsa it has blank for a mixer
<BluesKaj> no dmix is the little mixer that controls the master volume in the panel
<hitmanWilly> this is weird...my kubuntu box has no alsa rc script in init.d even tho alsa works fine
<Skiff> BluesKaj, yeah I have it
<BluesKaj> Skiff, check you repositories and make sure the #'s are deleted from the front of the debs... repostories like universe and multiverse
<Skiff> but its kmix in kde
<marcelol> So no one else had upgraded to 3.5.7 around here ?
<BluesKaj> oh yes Skiff , correct ...sorry it's KMIX
<hitmanWilly> i was wondering about that :)
<BluesKaj> :)
<BluesKaj> it's getting late here
<intelikey> hitmanWilly nothing odd about that.   the module is inserted by the initramfs.img most likely
<TheCreationist> intelikey: 82865G Integrated Graphics Accelerator
<Skiff> BluesKaj, hehe
<Skiff> BluesKaj, ok the mixer is blank
<TheCreationist> intelikey: Controller, not "Accelerator" sorry
<Skiff> BluesKaj, just like in gnome
<intelikey> TheCreationist and the vendor: is?
<TheCreationist> intelikey: Intel Corporation
<BluesKaj> intelikey, but why would it be omitted in a normal install ... a blank kmix , never heard of that ..very strange
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: sorry, not used to doing things like that :P
<strabes_> Is possible in Konqueror save the profile view for only a certain directory?
<Skiff> BluesKaj, dont know
<BluesKaj> skiff, do you have synaptic installed ?
<Skiff> BluesKaj, yes
<intelikey> TheCreationist there are several  i8* modules.   that's one of them.   so in the recongifure    look for   i8*
<TheCreationist> intelikey: I only noticed an i810... I'll try that.
<BluesKaj> ok try installing alsa-base from there
<intelikey> TheCreationist where * matches everything.     maybe  i810    just guessing.
<Gabz> #konversation
<intelikey> TheCreationist also when asked about using kernel frame buffering.  just say on.
<Skiff> BluesKaj, 1 sec
<TheCreationist> intelikey: the only i8* anything was an i810 (and I did say frame buffering on)... same story.
<intelikey> TheCreationist at the monitor section use the second   or the third option if you know the sync/refresh rates   if not use the second choice.
<TheCreationist> intelikey: Yep, tried all that with i810.  Still "no screens found"
* intelikey has noticed several monitors that can not be configured with the XX" selection.   this 17" i'm looking at is one of them.
<intelikey> TheCreationist for the record.  the "no screens found" error means there is nothing in the configuration that can be used with your monitor.     it's not telling you that it can't find the hardware.   it's telling you it can't use the settings you specified with that hardware.
<intelikey> just so you'll know.
<TheCreationist> intelikey: Yeah, I figured that... just don't know how to get the configuration properly set up. :)
<ShadyTree> strabes_, yes
<TheCreationist> intelikey: I would have preferred to just install the whole system right away, but all 6 of my different install CDs gave errors on this computer for some reason.
<intelikey> probably the monitor/graphics card combo.   same reason it's not finding any screens now.
<Skiff> BluesKaj, ok resintalled with a hwole bunch of other alsa stuff, still when I go to SOUND properties mixer is blank
<intelikey> but when you stumble onto the settings that do work make a backup of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TheCreationist> intelikey: When installing, it was almost always errors about not being able to read files from the disc.  No idea why all 6 cds would have the same problem, though.
<ShadyTree> strabes_, you there
<strabes_> yeah
<intelikey> possably shared irq between vidio and hd  or some other screwy hw issue.
<BluesKaj> Skiff, logout and back in again , then check the sound system settings
<ShadyTree> strabes, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=307576
<strabes> ShadyTree: how did you do that
<Skiff> BluesKaj, Ill restart
<ShadyTree> strabes, you have to do that to get the option to Save Settings for each folder
<strabes> ShadyTree: yeah how do i do that
<TheCreationist> intelikey: So do you have any suggestions on how I can get Ubuntu installed on this system?  It's just a basic Dell-built, I would think it would be supported by either Edgy, Feisty or both.
<ShadyTree> strabes, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=307576
<wolf23> wb ardchoille
<intelikey> TheCreationist also worth testing the ram.   that can cause anomilies consistant with multiple hardware issues.
<TheCreationist> intelikey: Just installed new RAM today :)  That's not a happy idea....
<strabes> ShadyTree: thanks. hopefully it works
<TheCreationist> intelikey: Does the Ubuntu CD have a memory test utility on it?  Seems I remember that it did.
<dr_willis> egads  my wife is driving me crazy.. set her up with a new pc.. and what does she spend the next 3 hrs doing.. Setting up her themes and icons.....
<ShadyTree> strabes, It does.  I did it
<dr_willis> and wanting me to show her how to do it.
<dr_willis> "No.. I want Solitare to be the WinnieThePooh Icon!"
<TheCreationist> dr_willis: I've been there... I sympathize with you 100% :P
<dr_willis> Tigger is the  Tetrus game!
<dr_willis> and shes learning how to use Vista...
<dr_willis> and wants me to show her.. Ive never used it befor either! heh
<strabes> ShadyTree: on feisty?
<ShadyTree> strabes, yes
<ShadyTree> do this first
<TheCreationist> dr_willis: Welcome to my world... I'm here trying to install Linux on a friend's computer because I've been raving about how great it is for days... now I've been here for 8 hours and STILL don't have a working system!
<intelikey> TheCreationist if using vesa   and the simplest monitor settings.  640x480 @ 60Hz still says no screens.   then i don't know what to tell you TheCreationist.   as to installing ubuntu.  you are running it now.     your screen looks just like mine. :)      but my xorg will run yours wont...     and yes   testmem86+  is on the installed system.  should be a boot option.
<ShadyTree> strabes, create this folder  ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/profiles
<TheCreationist> dr_willis: Oh, and I completely removed her Windows installation because I was so confident in Linux... go figure.
<Skiff> BluesKaj, nope same thing
<ShadyTree> strabes, then you dont need to download those 4 profiles
<BluesKaj> what's the normal mount point for the cd/dvdrom ?...mines says it's on /proc...is this correct cuz there's no indicator of a cd.dvd on the desktop anymore ...any suggestions ?
<strabes> ShadyTree: that file already exists
<intelikey> TheCreationist you have a working system.  you don't have a working xorg.     big differance.
<illriginal> Hey guys, I have Ubuntu Feisty, and I Just got an update message, but it's for a newer version? It's a "ubuntu generic" update with a few other updates to go with it. Is it safe to download and install? Or should I wait to see if people have any problems with it?
<ShadyTree> strabes, ok
<hitmanWilly> BluesKaj: usually in /media
<TheCreationist> intelikey: *I* have a working system because I know how to use a command line very fluantly.  The problem is this isn't MY computer ;)
<ShadyTree> strabes, just follow the instructions in that post.  you need to do that
<stdin> BluesKaj: the normal mountpoint (in (k)ubuntu) is /media/cdrom0/
<BluesKaj> ok hitmanWilly , i'll change to /media
<TheCreationist> intelikey: She's not happy about this "working" system, you know? ;)
<TheCreationist> intelikey: Like dr_willis's wife, she wants pretty icons lol
<intelikey> just cause my dog can't type doesn't mean my computer wont work     lol     sorry for the compairison.
<strabes> ShadyTree: inside /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share there is not a directory called apps. there are only three directories: config, icons, mimelnk
<TheCreationist> intelikey: She didn't like that analogy ;)
<intelikey> i understand the "need".  not belittling the gravity of the situation.
<ShadyTree> strabes, dont even touch that folder
<illriginal> Hey guys, I have Ubuntu Feisty, and I Just got an update message, but it's for a newer version? It's a "ubuntu generic" update with a few other updates to go with it. Is it safe to download and install? Or should I wait to see if people have any problems with it?
<ShadyTree> strabes, just follow the instructions
<TheCreationist> illriginal: If you ever have a doubt about installing an update, it doesn't hurt to wait.
<intelikey> TheCreationist tell "her"  it was only cause i didn't have a wife.
<strabes> ShadyTree: it tells me to remove a folder that isn't there in the first step....
<ShadyTree> strabes, then just keep going
<TheCreationist> intelikey: So there's nothing else you can suggest for now?
<hitmanWilly> illriginal: if its the 2.6.20-16 kernel, people have been having trouble with it, wait a little while
<gan|y|med> hi
<illriginal> ok cool
<ShadyTree> strabes, basically, all you need to do is   sudo cp /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror-orig.rc /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc
<strabes> k
<gan|y|med> i have applied a kernel patch and got a few rejections. just in general, are (or can be) those critical to functionality?
<TheCreationist> intelikey: Even more frustrating because the Live CD's loaded just fine...
<TheCreationist> I need a bloody cigarette.... brb.
<Skiff> hitmanWilly, nvidia has these driver for my nforce2 mobo so naturally it also has the drivers, maybe I should try theirs, but I wouldnt know how to compile them, check the link http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_nforce_1.21.html
<intelikey> TheCreationist just what a friend said.  "when but a lad his father had him spliting wood with an ax.   one large block of sweetgum he had hit many times with no sign of progress, turning to his father he said 'this one wont bust'.  who replied 'sure it will, just keep hitting it'"    just keep hitting it.
<Skiff> also drivers are only for fedora,suse and rh
<strabes> ShadyTree: ok i did that and restarted konqueror, where is the option
<ShadyTree> Settings
<Pollywog> I used qtparted to reorganize my partitions but now grub says error 22 at boot.
<ShadyTree> Save View Changes per Folder
<ShadyTree> is that option there now
<strabes> ShadyTree: the settings menu is exactly the same as it was before i copied over that file
<Pollywog> What is the best way to fix that?  Is there a way?
<Pollywog> I am doaloading the live cd now
<intelikey> TheCreationist i'm sure that in the   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  there is a workable combonation.
<TheCreationist> intelikey: Pretty sure the last sentence was all that made sense and all I needed to hear ;)  But hitting it hasn't helped iether.
<Pollywog> should I just reinstall kubuntu?
<aldin> anyone in mood to help me set mailserver postfix? i have account on dyndns.org, and have install postfix, put someusername.dyndns.org for MailName
<ShadyTree> strabes, did you copy and paste  sudo cp /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror-orig.rc /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc
<strabes> yep
<strabes> ShadyTree: yet
<strabes> yes
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: since the liveCD is working, could he just copy over the xorg.conf from that? or is it some weird setup?
<titanix88> Anyone know a good tutorial about bash scripting?
<intelikey> hitmanWilly IF it is.
<ShadyTree> strabes, I dont know.  Ive done this on all my fresh Feisty installs, no problem
<titanix88> Anyone know a good tutorial about bash scripting?
<strabes> ShadyTree: crap thanks anyway
<intelikey> hitmanWilly if im not mistaken he said the reason for the server install was that the live didn't work in gui mode either
<ShadyTree> strabes, maybe you have another Konqueror open
<hitmanWilly> ok, missed that...
<strabes> ShadyTree: i'll try restarting my computer =\
<dr_willis> TheCreationist,  i was just spending the last 5 hrs getting her Vista Box to become a 'working system' go figure. :)
<dr_willis> TheCreationist,  and what does she do.. first thing.. enables the Windows95 theme! :)
<stdin> titanix88: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<intelikey> hitmanWilly please do dubble check with him on that.  that would be a good idea.
<dr_willis> TheCreationist,  and turns the res down to 1024x768
<titanix88> dr_willis: ur using vista scrap?
<dr_willis> At least i do have her trained now to use the "fileserver"
<dr_willis> titanix88,  it came on the wifes new $350 laptop.
<hitmanWilly> dr_willis: the last working system from M$ started with "C:\"
<dr_willis> so shes playing Solitare on it for now
<ShadyTree> wtf is it about people playing Solitatire on computers
<titanix88> dr_willis: tell her to check out www.badvista.org
<dr_willis> ShadyTree,  she wakes up in the night.. smokes a cig.. plays solitare for 10 min or so...
<ShadyTree> ok sorry
<stdin> ShadyTree: because they are sad loaners ?
<ShadyTree> no
<dr_willis> and hopefully dosent fall asleep while smoking again... :)
<intelikey> L-users ?
<dr_willis> Snoozers!
<ShadyTree> most people that arent into computers only play Solitaire
<hitmanWilly> TheCreationist: so does the liveCd work in graphics mode? or just a text(ncurses) interface?
<titanix88> hitmanWilly: live cd is always graphics.
<intelikey> titanix88 no.
<ShadyTree> alternate cd has text installer as an option
<intelikey> the live CD will run in console only mode too.
<intelikey> won't install so easily from there but will run.
<ShadyTree> I had to use text install for Ubuntu, but not Kubuntu
<ShadyTree> Ubuntu used up all my laptop memory, so I couldnt install it from the desktop
<ShadyTree> strabes, did that work
<strabes> ShadyTree: no =\
<titanix88> stdin:thnx.
<intelikey> hmmm on one box i installed hoary a year later upgraded streight to dapper.  on another installed hoary and it's still at that stage.  on another installed dapper and still there.
<stdin> titanix88: it's a great reference, I use it all the time
<ShadyTree> strabes, oh well.  thats the only way youll be able to save View per Folder, by restoring the original Konqueror settings.  Kubuntu, for some reason, replaces them with simplified options
<strabes> yeah
<intelikey> ShadyTree how much RAM ?
<ShadyTree> 256
<ShadyTree> but the Kubuntu installed perfectly from th desktop on the same computer
<ShadyTree> both were complete HD reformats
<intelikey> hmmm   i installed with 196m on a desktop from the live
<ShadyTree> Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<intelikey> both
<intelikey> actually
<ShadyTree> Kubuntu worked, but Ubuntu didnt.  I had to use text installer for Ubuntu
<intelikey> which version ?
<ShadyTree> feisy
<intelikey> ok i only have dapper live
<intelikey> so they probably overloaded the ubuntu feisty live
<ShadyTree> yeah
<titanix88> intelikey:until next LTS i'm stiking to Dapper and upgrade it regularly. No feisty.
<intelikey> but yeah i got shipit ubuntu and kubuntu live CD's of dapper when they first shipped.  cause i heard that dapper was the LTS release.
<strabes> ShadyTree: i got it to work. I had to copy it to the home directory not the one in /usr
<intelikey> titanix88 :)
<titanix88> intellikey:Now they became 6.06.3
<intelikey> they say great minds think alike.    looks like irc L-users type alike    :)
<ShadyTree> strabes, ok good
<titanix88> intellikey:it's just mother of all ubuntu :)
<hitmanWilly> hey all, check this out :) http://www.arouse.net/despair-linux/
<intelikey> all in all i really don't have much to complain about with dapper.  there is a kernel/hardware issue unresolved that affects users trying to write to scsi disks without permission that boggs down the system and loads the memory with unrecoverable "false usage".    other than that i have no issues with this system.
<intelikey> oh and the foomatic database is buggy.   they fixed it in breezy but reintroduced the same bug right back in (in one of the updates) in dapper.
<gan|y|med> this is a bit unspecific, i know, but does anybody experience a comparatively slow performance of window creation/resizing in kde with the ati fglrx drivers?
<hitmanWilly> honestly, ubuntu seems overly bloated to me, (at least compared to my gentoo box :D)
<intelikey> hitmanWilly indeed.
<aldin> server1.example.com, what this server1 means ( iam aseting postfix so i been asked for this)
<gan|y|med> hitmanWilly: what do you mean?
* intelikey 's linux dictionary.   default: the totally unpaletable, starting point of all software configuration.
<ShadyTree> Thing's I'd change with default Kubuntu installation:  Change 1-click to 2-click file selection,  Start new sessions as Empty, Numpad key on, restore original Konq settings
<intelikey> gan|y|med well 400m for console only ?    isn't that bloat.   i can do that with a floppydisk  1.44m
<hitmanWilly> gan|y|med: ok, run lsmod and compare it to mine http://pastebin.ca/517782
<hitmanWilly> gan|y|med: that's just a small example
<gan|y|med> well, i know what you mean by that, but then again, isn't gentoo supposed to be slimmer due to install customisation?
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/36923 hitmanWilly
<hitmanWilly> gan|y|med: yes, but there's a point
<_6StringKng_> so I tried setting Firefox to the default browser fromt he terminal as I have many different times...and no wit wont work for some reason
<intelikey> hitmanWilly and mine is trim for a ubuntu box
<hitmanWilly> also, on the default install when it wants to remove all of kde when i try to remove bluetooth support
<_6StringKng_> I enter this sudo update-alternatives config x-www-browser
<_6StringKng_> and I get this
<_6StringKng_> update-alternatives: unknown argument `config'
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: yeah, i know
<gan|y|med> f***, deleted my initrd...
<gan|y|med> ok, that kernel is gone
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: i still run kubuntu on the laptop cause i really dont care about performance on it, and its a lot easier to set up than gentoo
<intelikey> gan|y|med mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd[tabkey]  `uname -r`
<titanix88> gna|y|med: YOU r DOOMED!! :)
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: especially for wi-fi related stuff
<fogwar> hitmanWilly: hey man sorry to bother but how do i get my xchat minimized to my systray
<intelikey> that i know nothing about, no hardware.
<gan|y|med> titanix88: i know, i really am :)
<hitmanWilly> fogwar: got me...don't use it
<hitmanWilly> *I
<intelikey> gan|y|med ?    just install a kernel/initrd pair
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: its very hit/miss, and a serious pain
<gan|y|med> intelikey: was my own custom kernel. but i am trying realtime now anyway, so it won't kill me
<fogwar> hitmanWilly: what do u use
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: luckily mine works well
<intelikey> gan|y|med you only have issues if you poweroff/reboot.   as long as it's running you can fix it.
<hitmanWilly> fogwar: usually irssi these days
<fogwar> does it minimize to systray
<hitmanWilly> fogwar: either that or kvirc
<Admiral_Chicago_> yep, the latest kernel messes things up
<hitmanWilly> fogwar: no, its a console app
<hitmanWilly> fogwar: s/its/irssi
<titanix88> Ever hard of Nethack? It's a wired game(hacker's game).Even though i dloaded Falcon's eye, it's kind of same thing.How come games be like this?
<gan|y|med> intelikey: i got it back with the help of your nice little command
* intelikey has trubble immagening using an init*.img with a custom kernel.......
<gan|y|med> thx
<intelikey> np.
<aldin> what ports should i open on router for postfix?
<gan|y|med> intelikey: why?
<intelikey> gan|y|med yes indeed why.
<hitmanWilly> aldin: probably pop imap and smtp
<dr_willis> falconswyw is a 3d/purtifed variant of nethack :)
<gan|y|med> intelikey: better than searching each and every module to include in the kernel so that it will boot in the first place
<titanix88> fogwar: konversation.
<su> Hey there....I'm a noob, and was wondering how I could set permissions to write to an external hd in Ubuntu
<intelikey> the use of initramfs.img or initrd.img is so you can "generic" the boot process for many possable hardware configurations   and a custom kernel is so easy to customize for the hardware that an init*.img is only going to slow down the boot process for a custom kernel.
<su> It is ntfs
<fogwar_> gm
<intelikey> gan|y|med "searching each and every module to include"   hehhe  disk/fs support and it will boot.
<fogwar_> titanix88: well, how do i set it to minimize to task? i cant see it in setitngs
<hitmanWilly> su: you need to have ntfs-3g set up to write to ntfs
<su> I have checked every single possible box in the user/group settings
<intelikey> that's the point.
<fogwar_> titanix88: NVM
<hitmanWilly> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<gan|y|med> i thought so myself, but then again, my kernel won't start because including the disk/fs support used to work, but now i could not find ALL the necessary drivers
<hitmanWilly> su: see link from ubotu
<titanix88> fogwar_: by default u can see a icon in the notification ares.don;t u?
<gan|y|med> it worked until egdy, but i got confused with the new ide (ata=sata?) drivers
<intelikey> gan|y|med 95% of what is done in the init*.img is redone in the init scripts anyway.       and as to the modules to include    lsmod | cut -d' ' -f1 > include      and you can shorten that with   | grep -v snd
<Minataku> Heh, I compile my own kernels
<gan|y|med> no output
<Minataku> There's no point to an init* with one
<intelikey> Minataku daz what i been saying.
<su> hitmanwilly: how do i find this link
<Minataku> intelikey: I was confirming :3
<hitmanWilly> !ntfs-3g | su
<ubotu> su: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<gan|y|med> ok, i got that myself. again, it was just because of the ide drivers. usually p2x (something) driver is enough...
<intelikey> me too  :)
<su> my links are opening in bluefish! ha!
<illriginal> Can someone help me get my Belkin Wireless USB Adapter to work? The Model is FSD7050, supposedly this is a compatible adapter but cannot see a wireless signal!
<gan|y|med> anyway, still no output with that command
<hitmanWilly> su: just copy and paste into your web browser
<su> i just did that, thanks
<hitmanWilly> np :)
<gan|y|med> ok, thx a lot. trying the realtime-image now.
<gan|y|med> goodnight
<intelikey> gan|y|med oh   that command was intended for a generic ubuntu kernel where everything is modules.   not your custom where lsmod may not say anything.
<intelikey> time for a pedicure.   back when.
<su> so I typed in terminal: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<su> this is all I have done.  It says: Feisty users don't have to deal with additionnal repository, all is already in ubuntu repo
<K1765> I've got World of Warcraft working, but the game is choppy.. I thought I fixed the driver for the graphics card.. how could i fix this.. ?
<trakinas> hey there!
<stdin> su: in kubuntu you replace "gksu" with "kdesu" and "gedit" with "kate"
<hendaus> titanix88:  wb
<su> im in ubuntu
<stdin> su: then why are you in #kubuntu ?
<trakinas> where can I disable boot services in kde? I want it to be weight less...
<dr_willis> Cools Got a HD Enclosuer with NDAS support.. and got Ndas working Under Ubuntu now. :)
<dr_willis> wee
<trakinas> kopete + firefox + konversation and 432MB of ram...
<su> um, because i have never used irc, and have't learned to configure a channel for ubuntu :(
<K1765> do /j #ubuntu
<dr_willis> thers a kde front end to alter the run level scripts and init.d stuff.. but  ive not messed with it in ages
<stdin> trakinas: System Services -> Advanced -> System Services
<su> thanks! <~Eager Noob
<trakinas> so, since i dont have any hp print or scanner... in fact, none of those devices. no bluetooth stuff and other wireless gagets, i think i can disable them.
<stdin> dr_willis: again, System Services -> Advanced -> System Services
<trakinas> stdin: thank you
<dr_willis> i just discovered the command...  blkid  :) cool
<dr_willis> now where to mount my NDAS drive.
<flake> the latest feisty update requires a restart?
<flake> or linux headers
<dr_willis> id heard there was a kernel update.. also heard it broke some systems..
<dr_willis> so i will be waiting for a few more days till i update. :)
<titanix88> hendaus: hi,did gnokii work?
<flake> fraid to restart now..
<flake> be right back.. maybe
<flake> didn't feel a thing..  much
<cescalante_> I'm on Kubuntu Edgey
<cescalante_> no audio
<cescalante_> says no mixer found
<cescalante_> any idea?
<Clinton__> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<underdog5004> I'm trying to stream (or even just copy) a movie from my server to my desktop computer. Unfortunately, Konqueror gives me "Could not read file fish://192.168.2.35/path/to/file". I can't do scp from the server because I get the same error. I can't stream it because jinzora doesn't even see the main movie, just the darn sample....any ideas?
<crazy_bus> I've got a mp4 that wont play in kaffeince.  It comes up with the error ""xine: couldn't find demux for <filename>"".  The same file plays in vlc player in windows.  Why is this and what can I do about it?
<underdog5004> bummer...no ideas
<underdog5004> oh well
<fogwar>  how would i upgrade my open office? just install it over the old? or remove it first? cuz it says it is depended on by other progs
<nahemoth> How can I use kwrite as root?
<nahemoth> I want to modify a file which requires to be root
<underdog5004> nahemoth, have you tried kdesu kwrite?
<underdog5004> try that from the konsole
<dr_willis> the power of sudo! use it wisely
<dr_willis> for good not evil! :)
<nahemoth> yea, but it says, cannot start X window or something like this
<underdog5004> With great power comes great responsibility
<raylu> ...
<nahemoth> underdog5004:  it says can not connect to X server
<raylu> with great power comes the ability to +w to all files.
<raylu> nahemoth, alt+f2, kdesu kate
<underdog5004> nahemoth, that's a problem...
<raylu> !mp4 | crazy_bus
<ubotu> crazy_bus: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<illriginal> Does anyone have a clue about wireless usb adapters, with ubuntu feisty???
<raylu> fogwar, what are you using to upgrade it?
<underdog5004> nahemoth, does that happen when you type in kdesu kwrite?
<raylu> illriginal, what's wrong with yours? have you tried ndiswrapper?
<crazy_bus> raylu: the stange thing is that all other mp4's play
<illriginal> yeah but i can't find the inf file for this usb device.
<illriginal> i don't have the cd for it.
<raylu> crazy_bus, it's possible it has some sort of DRM
<michael__> hey guys can someoen please upload the files msfonts-rules.conf misc.conf local.conf in /etc/fonts/ in rapidshare.com
<raylu> illriginal, do you happen to have a copy of Windows on this computer?
<crazy_bus> it's from archive.org.  So I doubt it has drm
<illriginal> wait
<raylu> michael__, why?
<illriginal> i do have the disc!
<michael__> raylu, i changed mine and now i hate it
<illriginal> raylu, let me see if i can extract the inf file from the disc onto ndiswrapper
<michael__> and i dont have backups
<michael__> : (
<raylu> woah...what in the world?
<nahemoth> underdog5004: thanks it worked
<raylu> michael__, have you tried moving/renaming them? they may be recreated to default
<raylu> michael__, they should also be on the install cd
<underdog5004> nahemoth__, uh...no problem
<michael__> raylu, i found out how, just delete /etc/fonts/local.conf
<illriginal> Hey raylu, I installed the driver via .inf file with ndiswrapper
<illriginal> but still nothing, i don't think.
<raylu> ndiswrapper -l
<raylu> ?
<illriginal> hold
<illriginal> raylu... i didn't get a response from the terminal after i typed that command
<raylu> o.0
<raylu> that's not good
<illriginal> raylu
<illriginal> im sorry
<raylu> ctrl+c; it may require sudo
<illriginal> rt73 : driver installed
<raylu> oh
<raylu> hm. if that's the right driver, i'm out of ideas. i've never really used ndiswrapper
<illriginal> how would I check a wireless range?
<raylu> you'd have to find a spec sheet
<illriginal> or see if the wireless adapter is working but just not connected?
<illriginal> i wanna know if it's pickin up a wireless transmission, and try to connect to it.
<raylu> knetworkmanager
<raylu> or you can install kwifimanager
<cmvo> Hi! It seems with the latest kernel update (edgy, 2.6.17-11) sometimes the keys of a PS/2 mouse get stuck down. Anybody seen similar problems?
<illriginal> sudo get-apt install kwifimanager ?
<raylu> yes
<raylu> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<trakinas> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<trakinas> cheers all
<illriginal> yeah raylu, not pickin up any wireless networks
<dsmith_> hi
<illriginal> is there a way i can check to see if my usb wireless adapter is connected?
<raylu> sorry, I don't know
<dsmith_> one cannot install proprietary Nvidia drivers in Fiesty?
<stdin> dsmith_: one can if one wants to
<ahmed> guys pls help,, the kde kmenu and showdesktop icons are shifted by some space to the right now and i cant just drag them back to the most left as they where how to do that  ???
<dsmith_> ok..
<dsmith_> i guess it must be compiled
<stdin> dsmith_: just follow the guild for edgy
<ahmed> hello
<dsmith_> stdin: I did
<dsmith_> i'll have to go back and read my notes
<dsmith_> thats all
<ahmed> guys pls help,, the kde kmenu and showdesktop icons are shifted by some space to the right now and i cant just drag them back to the most left as they where how to do that  ???
<raylu> i have no idea what you mean, ahmed
<stdin> dsmith_: in feisty there are 3 versions, "nvidia-glx", "nvidix-glx-legacy" and "nvidia-glx-new"
<raylu> please be more patient, though
<dsmith_> ahmed: keep playing with it
* dsmith_ must review his xorg.conf file
<Rictoo> how do I see my current hd space?
<Rictoo> aka free space :p
<stdin> Rictoo: there is a GUI way, but "df -h" in konsiole will shoe you
<raylu> o.0
<Rictoo> thanks, stdin
<ahmed> dsmith_, u know the k menu icon in the task bar ???
<ahmed> its shifted (moved a bit to the right ,, not sticking to the left border of the screen )
<ahmed> know wat i mean ??
<Jucato> ahmed: middle-click and drag
<ahmed> lol
<ahmed> THANKS :D
<Jucato> :D
<ahmed> first time 2 use linux
<innernaut> I have a question for the gurus... searched and can't find anything relevant
<nahemoth__> how can I create a new folder in a directory where only root is allowed?
<raylu> sudo mkdir
<nahemoth__> sudo makedir /foldername ?
<ahmed> how to apply a  new theme for kde - kubuntu ?
<nahemoth__> is that it?
<ahmed> i have the theme file already
<ahmed> dont know how to  use it
<Jucato> !changethemes | ahmed
<ubotu> ahmed: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy for a guide. [Kubuntu]  For a Kubuntu guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<raylu> nahemoth__, no /
<Jucato> innernaut: sudo mkdir foldername
<nahemoth__> raylu ok thanks
<innernaut> Obviously, the wifi card on this machine is working fine... although, occasionally my machine will COMPLETELY freeze, usually in relation to my router hanging.  Then I was accessing this machine from a windows machine earlier (via samba share that has always worked) and although it accessed the drive, when I tried to run something it froze the entire machine... I think it is something with my network settings
<ahmed> Using Settings->Appearance and Themes->
<ahmed>  Theme Manager
<ahmed> guys this doesnt exist in kubuntu
<ahmed> i wanna access the theme manager
<ahmed> and i cant
<ahmed> pls hek
<ahmed> help*
<raylu> ahmed, kmenu > system settings
<innernaut> lspci yeilds:  02:03.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01)
<Jucato> ahmed: did you even check the guide above?
<innernaut> and iwconfig:
<raylu> innernaut, i assume you can't get to tty1?
<innernaut> o        no wireless extensions.
<innernaut> wifi0     IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"GRATiTUDE"  Nickname:""
<innernaut>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:0F:B5:1B:47:62
<innernaut>           Bit Rate:11 Mb/s   Sensitivity=1/3
<innernaut>           Retry limit:8   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<innernaut>           Power Management:off
<Jucato> !paste | innernaut
<innernaut> wlan1     IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"GRATiTUDE"  Nickname:""
<ubotu> innernaut: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<innernaut>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:0F:B5:1B:47:62
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<innernaut>           Bit Rate:11 Mb/s   Sensitivity=1/3
<innernaut>           Retry limit:8   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<innernaut>           Power Management:off
<innernaut>           Link Quality=22/70  Signal level=-78 dBm  Noise level=-100 dBm
<innernaut>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<innernaut>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:267   Missed beacon:0
<innernaut> yes sir
<innernaut> no
<innernaut> I can
<raylu> o.0
<Jucato> innernaut: next time, don't paste in the channel
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<raylu> you could kill whatever froze it from there, then
<ahmed> ok i know how to access the theme manager now but i cant install a theme,, when i click on install theme and browse to the theme file extracted folder , i find lotsa folders inside and unable to locate the theme file,, plzz help
<raylu> where did you get the theme from?
<raylu> and when you downloaded it, what was it's filename? was it a .theme?
<Jucato> ahmed: you don't have to extract the theme. first what kind of a theme is it? is it a .kth file?
<raylu> oh haha. it's .theme in windows :P
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> you're trying to apply a Windows theme on KDE?
<ahmed> jucato now i know there is 2 types of theme, theme manager themes,, and other themes
<ahmed> how to install this other themes cause its not a .kth file
<raylu> no. i just assumed it would be .theme :P
<Jucato> ahmed: did you read the link the bot gave?
<ahmed> yea
<ahmed> didnt get anything from it
<Jucato> ahmed: ok, what are you trying to install?
<Jucato> what kind of theme. that's the first thing you have to know
<Lynoure> Since the latest upgrades my kpilot has been rather non-interactive. Any ideas what to do about it?
<raylu> !kpilot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpilot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu> !info kpilot
<ubotu> kpilot: KDE Palm Pilot hot-sync tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu6 (feisty), package size 1915 kB, installed size 4400 kB
<raylu> o.0
<raylu> grub loader should have your old kernel...or do you mean kpilot upgrade?
<Lynoure> raylu: I don't think the kpilot upgraded.
<cagara> hey, how can i turn off this annoying session saving
<Lynoure> raylu: Is this a known bug with the new kernel? Any idea of the workaround?
<raylu> so did your kernel get upgraded? (linux-headers package, i believe)
<cagara> every time i restart all the programms i were running before start again
<cagara> id like to start with a blank session everytime i reboot
<raylu> cagara, yes, but i don't remember where the option is
<Lynoure> raylu: yes, 2.6.20-16-generic
<raylu> Lynoure, grub loader should still have your old kernel, right?
<Lynoure> raylu: yes.
<raylu> then try booting into that
<Lynoure> raylu: I cannot do that right now, but it is not much of a workaround. Any idea of the cause?
<raylu> cagara, kcontrol > session manager
<cagara> thanx
<raylu> Lynoure, i assume something in the kernel doesn't agree with kpilot...but i've never used either and i think i'm still on the old kernel :P
<Lynoure> raylu: kpilot just totally freezes now, whether or not I have palm plugged in, or visor module loaded. hmmm. It's a bit more radical than the previous problems :0
<Lynoure> s/0/)
<Lynoure> But I better look at it more after work...
<Lynoure> stracetime maybe then.
<cagara> other thing, every now and then my KNetworkManager does no longer work, means it starts saying "NetworkManager not running" ... internet still works and it does only happen sometimes
<cagara> any ideas?
<raylu> seems unimportant to me
<raylu> can you restart it?
<cagara> yes i can restart it, but its very annoying when, while im working, the networkmanager dissapears so i cant change my network or anything
<_6StringKng_> when I try to set Firefox to the default browser through the command line I get an erro, and I've doe this on a previous installation and it worked fine...  update-alternatives: unknown argument `config'
<cagara> _6StringKng_: what is the command, i would also want it as the default browser
<alok> hi
<raylu> _6StringKng_, --config, not -config, i think
<_6StringKng_> k
<alok> i have few doubts .. can some help
<raylu> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cagara> _6StringKng_: can you please tell me the command for setting firefox as default
<_6StringKng_> sudo update-alternatives config x-www-browser
<cagara> thank
<cagara> you
<_6StringKng_> np
<_6StringKng_> I just cant get the damned thing to work for some reason
<u123> hi everybody
<cagara> i will try it
<cagara> mom
<_6StringKng_> k, well it worked when I changed it to --config, lmao
<alok> is it possible to create plugins for this client.. so that v can use it in web browser
<_6StringKng_> thanks raylu
<raylu> it says so in --help for that command :P
<raylu> alok, this client = ?
<alok> ya
<_6StringKng_> yeah but I had done it that way before is why it was confusing me, lmao
<raylu> um...that wasn't a yes or no question
<alok> i mean this konversation chat client
<raylu> no, that won't be easy. i believe there is a firefox plugin already for irc. opera has one too
<Jucato> alok: might want to ask in #konversation but afaik, this client is really meant to be a standalone program
<alok> actually i m intersted in creating a chat client for official use
<alok> so that only the employee can login to that and chat
<alok> how can i do it
<raylu> huh?
<alok> :)
<Pollywog> I had to reinstall Ubuntu because of a mbr problem, but now kuser says it can't create backup file for /etc/password and it also reports that it cannot open /etc/shadow
<Pollywog> Why is Feisty still so broken?
<raylu> sounds like you didn't run kuser as root
<raylu> also sounds like you didn't install grub properly
<Pollywog> well grub is fixed but you are right about kuser
<Pollywog> ty
<Pollywog> but a reinstall seemed to be the only way to deal with the grub problem that resulted from moving partitions
<Pollywog> at least I did not lose /home
<raylu> you can install grub from the livecd
<Pollywog> I tried that
<raylu> o.0
<Pollywog> and also tried to start a normal install and then finish just before partitioning, and going directly to the grub install
<Pollywog> the way ppl do if they install windows after Linux
<Pollywog> I got debootstrap errors so that did not work
<raylu> you cut the install short?
<Pollywog> yes that is how one fixes installing windows after linux
<raylu> ...
<raylu> no...
<Pollywog> it did not work so I did the entire install
<raylu> cutting an install short isn't a solution to anything. it causes more problems, if anything...
<raylu> i installed linux, then windows, and  used the livecd to reinstall grub
<Pollywog> well it has worked for me before
<Pollywog> but I tried the livecd and it could not find my mbr
<underdog5004> raylu, to reinstall grub, just boot the livecd and from a terminal (konsole) type grub-install
<Pollywog> yes I did that
<underdog5004> maybe grub-install /dev/device (/dev/hda)
<Pollywog> so now I have to rebuild my setup but I did not lose /home and become /homeless
<Pollywog> all this because I ran out of space on / this morniong
<illriginal> Does anyone know how to enable Hyperthreading?
<crimsun> (I'm helping you with that...)
<basanta> does kubuntu kernel have  madwifi
<crimsun> in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.2x, yes
<illriginal> Can anyone help me enable Hyperthreading please?
<_6StringKng_> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Rictoo> How would I do a system restart without it loading up the same aps I had open when I logged out?
<Rictoo> apps*
<defcon_> what is the best firewall monitor
<Jucato> Rictoo: System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Session Manager
<Rictoo> thanks Jucato <3
<n3trunner> hello everyone! i've encountered a weird problem...after i restarted my machine..upon loggin in, it immediately goes back to my KDM...
<crimsun> make sure /var and /tmp exist with proper permissions and that you have plenty of free space on both partitions.
<crimsun> also, make sure that the lo interface is up.
<makuseru> !Multimedia Converter
<makuseru> !!Multimedia Converter
<n3trunner> crimsun: is your answer for me?
<_6StringKng_> so none of my sounds work in Gaim, anyoen know why?
<crimsun> n3trunner: yes.
<nbcb> how to run a command in background
<n3trunner> crimsun: i was wondering what cause it that way?
<n3trunner> crimsun: the system was fine and running for more than 2 months
<n3trunner> crimsum: mainly free space issue?
<_6StringKng_> so...
<crimsun> n3trunner: I don't mean to sound rude, but what _was_ is irrelevant currently.  What is its current status?
<illriginal> Can someone help me enable my hyperthreading, this is what I get in my dmesg: http://www.pastebin.ca/518161
<illriginal> Claims that it's disabled.
<n3trunner> crimsun: no no no its ok...hehehe...ahhmmm...actually its not my machine...its for someone....i'll have to get back on her and ask her to check her disk space....
<Gursikh> Anyone around?
<makuseru> ya
<Gursikh> Cool, Q: using Kubuntu, I did something I think and now the icons in the system tray are a single row (tkaing up a lot of space), how do I get the system tray to stack the icons back in two rows?
<makuseru> stretch the tray back out
<makuseru> they go into one row when its too small for two rowas
<Jucato> Gursikh: set your panel size to Large or Custom size of 48
<makuseru> rows*
<Gursikh> 48 doesn't do it :-(
<Gursikh> though Large does
<Rictoo> in screenshots of kubuntu, I see many people with a dock on the right side of their screen showing cpu usage, ram usage, cpu temp, etc.,
<Rictoo> what is it?
<Jucato> Gursikh: after setting it to large, set it to 48
<Gursikh> Jucato: ah yes, that worked
<Jucato> !superkaramba | Rictoo
<ubotu> Rictoo: superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<Gursikh> thanks a bunch!
<Rictoo> Ahh, I see
<Rictoo> Thanks alot!
<Gursikh> Any way I can get those icons smaller?
<Jucato> nope
<Jucato> system tray icon size is fixed
<titanix88> hendaus_:
<Gursikh> Jucato: Thanks for the help :-)
<Boje> moin
<titanix88> Everyone silen?
<titanix88> Everyone silent?
<titanix88> hendaus_:
<kraut> moin
<KevinAlaska> <--- silent because I am getting sick and at this time I run normally on fewer brain cells then could be found sea spung.  With the sickness a sea spung as the upper hand. :S
<ardchoille> titanix88: Shh, we're sleeping, lol
<adminit> Hello all
<KevinAlaska> sorry I can't keep the volume down.  The enjoyment of banging pots and pans is to much fun for the simpleton life I am currently leading.
<KevinAlaska> hello adminit
<Rictoo> does anyone have any unused ram they can send me?
<Rictoo> O.O
<Rictoo> PC3200 (DDR400) DDR SDRAM
<Rictoo> :p
<titanix88> ardchoille: rock a bye baby.......Z Z z z !! :)
<ardchoille> lol
<titanix88> Rictoo: Where do u live?
<KevinAlaska> (THUMP!!) "head to deaktop"
<Rictoo> titanix88: South Texas :p
<michael> how can i get rid of this error when launching from konsole
<michael> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<michael> i know the applicatinos still start fine but it seems this is a cause of slowness
<Rictoo> I think everyone gets it
<Rictoo> I sure do
<titanix88> Rictoo: Almost on the other side of the world(from Bangladesh) :p
<Rictoo> haha
<Rictoo> That reminds me... I love the internet :)
<titanix88> Isn't it amazing to think how amazing the internet is (ahhhhh....8)
<smile> #openoffice
<michael> Rictoo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=435864
<michael> should speed up launching applications imo
<Rictoo> :o
<Rictoo> NICE FIND
<Rictoo> <3
<smile> hi ..i need a small help .. how to make number of pages in the footer of a texte ?
<Rictoo> #openoffice
<smile> Rictoo: no one is there :-(
<Rictoo> :O
<Rictoo> hmm
<Rictoo> I remember a long time ago I added page numbers on openoffice
<smile> Rictoo: how ? .. i know this under windoz
<titanix88> Rictoo: How about a Desktop war to fire everybody up? :)
<Rictoo> http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?p=6754&highlight=
<michael> how do i restart x-server?
<Rictoo> titanix88: What's that :O
<Rictoo> michael: ctrl+alt+backspace
<michael> thanks
<titanix88> Ricto: People arguing about their favorite desktop environment:KDE 0r GNOME.
<Rictoo> michael: TRY RUNNING SOEMTHING:D
<Rictoo> Is it faster?
<Rictoo> titanix88: Linus Trovalds likes KDE better
<Rictoo> so I do too
<michael> hold on lol my programs are all restarting
<michael> id say its faster
<michael> and no more error, which was the main thing bugging me
<michael> anyways, it cant hurt to do it
<titanix88> Rictoo: U got it. Wars are(desktop, text editor or distro) the best way to keep a channel running. :)
<Rictoo> I say sleep
<Rictoo> haha
<Rictoo> It's 2:45am here
<Rictoo> :P
<MaTiAz> Bah, isn't it obvious? KDE IS better :P
<MaTiAz> 10:45 am here :)
<MaTiAz> And I gotta go watch some 7th-graders in some amusement park -_-
<titanix88> 1.46 p.m. here.
<michael> linus torvalds says kde is better, so it is
<Rictoo> "I have used the Mem86 memory testing software to test 3 of them, and running time up to 30+ hours overnight testing,"
<Rictoo> Is it just me, or does that make 0 sense?
<MaTiAz> KDE would be even better if Beryl worked for me, now that I got my nvidia drivers working :)
<titanix88> I would also say KDE is better  only i didn't have to see kCrashNotifier so often.
<titanix88> I would also say KDE is better  only if i didn't have to see kCrashNotifier so often.
<titanix88> GNome is just ugly in oter distro, but in ubuntu;it's amazing.
<smile> Rictoo: thx
<titanix88>  Is everyone from North America? If not then why r u sleeping?
<vyoman> my brother printer prints only the header and footer but no body text in Kate - I believe it was working fine before the yesterdays kernel upgrade, anyone can help?
<aldin_> how to find out is my ISP blocking port 25
<vyoman> that is now the second time in three month that kubuntu upgrades break my printer - it is monday morning and i have a meeting - getting totaly fucked by upgrades again *&$
<vyoman> (% ask my neighbour again to print my (^%&^% letter on (*^(* windows
<KevinAlaska> aldin_ call your ISP?
<crazy_bus> I installed Kerry to see how good it is.  However it wont find anything.  How can I tell it to index things?
<tulga> I installed compiz-kde and trying "compiz --replace gconf &" from terminal. but it said couldn't load plugin 'gconf'. howto fix it?
<_4strO> yop yop
<adaptr> gconf is a gnome component, why would you want to do that ?
<_4strO> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tulga> I installed successfully
<tulga> where is compiz configuration file?
<ishtob> hi
<rdallarmi> hi, I am having a strange problem with feisty. the only way I can boot it (amd64) is to boot it in recovery mode and then ctrl-d if I start normally the system hang. It was doing the same with the installation cd, the solution back then was tochange the default video resolution to any other value. Where, in the startup sequence, the default screen reloution (for text mode, kde runs fine) is set?
<foug> hi, can anyone tell me why they like KDE more than gnome?
<rdallarmi> fog, have you used kde ever?
<foug> nope
<foug> pretty new to linux, only been using ubuntu itself for about a month
<foug> but a good friend of mine uses SUSE with KDE and said KDE is way better than gnome
<foug> so i figured i'd come here and see why you people chose KDE over gnome
<adaptr> you can go one better and just install it: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<adaptr> then you can choose which one to run whenever you log in
<ishtob> does anyone knows how to set up the stylus for hp tc1100 tablet?
<noiesmo> foug, you can run both
<foug> adaptr: i don't have to restart to switch over to KDE?
<adaptr> restart ? go wash your mouth
<foug> will beryl still function under KDE or will i have to install it again?
<noiesmo> i like konquror and the addon service menus it has
<foug> lmao, sorry sorry i forget linux is so good sometimes
<ishtob> foug: just use login screen
<foug> ishtob: just go to switch user?
<adaptr> since beryl is hooked into Xorg, not really, no
<adaptr> no, log out
<foug> allright, i'll try it out, thanks
<rdallarmi> foug, maybe you could install kubuntu on a spare system and make your uwn opinion up, for myself, at the beginning I found the duplicated effort of building gnome was a waste, but indeed it helpd clearing up the qt licencing issue. At the moment gnome has no application (firefox , evolution and openoffice are NOT gnome applications). KDE (to me) looks also cooler, but that is personal taste
<KevinAlaska> if you install something that has dependencies, is there a command that will just get those... what would be the easiest way of getting them installed?
<ksksersey> slm
<foug> rdallarmi: can KDE be small at compact? gnome is pretty much set in the bottom left corner of my screen and nowhere else
<Jucato> KevinAlaska: apt-get/aptitude/Adept does that automatically
<rdallarmi> foug, not sure I understand your problem
<Jucato> KevinAlaska: or do you mean something else?
<foug> not a problem, really
<rdallarmi> small at compact = ?
<foug> o small AND compact
<Jucato> foug: what exactly do you mean? how do you set GNOME in the bottom left corner of the screen?
<rdallarmi> talking about memory footprint? I do not find KDE bloated but again, I am not sure what your system specs are
<foug> Jucato: well i told it to make task buttons no bigger than 450 pixels, and i unchecked "expand" on both panels
<KevinAlaska> well it was not an adept program... its called envy
<KevinAlaska> jucato
<KevinAlaska> :)
<Jucato> foug: ah you mean the panel? then yes.
<foug> Jucato: cool
<Jucato> foug: actually, you have more control over the width of the panel. not just "expand" or not. you can go 10%, 50%, 73% 81%, etc
<KevinAlaska> supposed to install nvidia drivers correctly for ubuntu feisty
<noiesmo> KevinAlaska, try "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)" before envy I had to once when I used it
<foug> Jucato: ooo, now that's what i was asking for originally :) now KDE sounds more appealing than gnome hehe
<mneisen> hi, I just installed gnupg2, but it did not create a configuration file (i.e., ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf). Is this normal? What should I do?
<Jucato> foug: a common "comment" (or misconception?) about KDE is that it offers more choices/options upfront, which is both good and bad in a way (like making the menus/dialogs a bit crowded or confusing for some)
<Jucato> foug: you might want to read this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kdegnome
<foug> Jucato: cool thanks man, this site looks like it'll be of some use
<foug> Jucato: would you say KDE takes up less memory than gnome?
<Jucato> !memory
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<Jucato> foug: see the last link ^^^^
<foug> :)
<KevinAlaska> noiesmo, I recieved this output from that command -->http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/917147
<KevinAlaska> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/917147
<noiesmo> KevinAlaska, well I run the "sudo apt-get -f install" and sort that then look at why the packages aint being installed what u running kubuntu fiesty
<KevinAlaska> doh.. just JUST figured I didnt have the sudo first .. :S
<rdallarmi> what is grub.conf called in ubunut?
<tulga> howto find compiz package's files?
<noiesmo> tulga, dpkg-query -l |grep compiz
<tulga> noiesmo: packages installed. but I don't know which files copied which place
<noiesmo> tulga, locate compiz
<tulga> noiesmo: where is compiz configuration file?
<tulga> I want change top and bottom image etc
<noiesmo> tulga, ~/.compiz i thinks
<tulga> .compiz not created in my system
<noiesmo> tulga, using beryl isnt there a manager for that
<tulga> I don't like beryl
<c1|freaky> good morning all :D
<noiesmo> tulga, fair enough but isnt there compiz-manager ot gnome-compiz-manger
<KevinAlaska> restarting my computer.. =/  if I am not back in 10 minutes or more.. problems for me. heh. cheers folks
<rdallarmi> is there anybody in here using a belking usb network card (rt73)
<rdallarmi> ?
<mneisen> hi, I just installed gnupg2, but it did not create a configuration file (i.e., ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf). Is this normal? What should I do?
<tulga> howto change compiz top and bottom yellow color?
<_4strO> incrediiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiible its the first time my battery say to me it's charged at 100% (i'm on the sector)
<_4strO> first time it dont lie to me :)
<_4strO> :/ now it came back to 73% :/
<khaije1> anyone ever looked at ndiswrapper? for flash on amd64 in particular?
<khaije1> any recommended approaches to this problem?
<Jucato> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<brokenthorn> Which is the latest KDE in Kubuntu?
<Jucato> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<Jucato> brokenthorn: ^^^
<fizi> wo kann man denn hier ne frage loswerden?
<Jucato> !de
<fizi> ja
<Jucato> #kubuntu-de or #ubuntu-de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<fizi> thx
<ritalin> y0
<ritalin> any docs on how to install flash?
<adi> flash plugin?
<ritalin> yes
<ritalin> for firefox
<adi> firefox installes it automaticcly
<aldin> how to find out is my ISP blocking port 25
<ritalin> o
<adi> if not download it and run the install script
<ritalin> yeah it wanted to i just didnt know if it was better to use the package manager
<adi> if your isp blocks port 25 id leave them now:)
<Jucato> ritalin: install flashplugin-nonfree
<adi> just let firefox install it
<ritalin> hmm
<ritalin> i need the extra repo's i guess
<ritalin> any idea on how to get those? the wiki only explains for ubuntu
<Jucato> ritalin: what version of Kubuntu?
<ritalin> latest stable
<ritalin> whatever that is
<adi> why do you want to install flash plugin manuallt when your browser does it for you?
<ritalin> adi: i like to use package managers whenever possible
<ritalin> just makes it easier
<adi> ok:)
<Jucato> adi: so that Flash will be installed properly not only for Firefox? (in case he wants to use it in Konqueror too)
<adi> ok:)
<Jucato> ritalin: multiverse, where the package is, is already enabled by default in Kubuntu 7.04 Feisty (latest stable)
<Jucato> ritalin: just look for flashplugin-nonfree
<Jucato> if you're using 6.10 (Edgy) or 6.06.x (Dapper), you have to enable the multiverse repository
<ritalin> ok
<ritalin> kubuntu is really great
<ritalin> not very often you see a linux distro that just works(tm) out of the box
<ritalin> even sound is all set up
<Jucato> :)
<ritalin> brb reboot
<epimeth> really quick guys (and yes, I know its not a kubuntu specific question...)
<epimeth> how would I use sed to make every ' </a>' be just '</a>' ?
<widg3t> what does the dvd iso have that the cd iso doesn't?
<Jucato> widg3t: lots of packages
<widg3t> will i still need to burn a cd or can i install from a dvd?
<epimeth> meh... got it :-)
<PeterJB> hi
<piksi__> anyone can helping setting my HP 1020 w?
<piksi__> anyone can helping setting my HP 1020 ?
<Graham> Setting it to what?
<piksi__> my kubuntu
<Graham> You want to get your printer to Kubuntu?
<Nanu> hi there
<Graham> I'm gonna assume that English isn't your best language.
<Graham> Nanu: Morning.
<Nanu> I wanna install kubuntu ..  anybody remind me how to install ?
<piksi__> Graham: yes i am from indonesia
<Graham> piksi__: Have a read through this, it's for Breezy but it'll be very similar for fiesty.
<Graham> http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_1020
<Jucato> !kubuntu | Nanu
<ubotu> Nanu: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<piksi__> Graham: yes i had following those instructrion
<piksi__> but it hasn't work well
<Graham> Start the computer, put the CD in, boot it, press enter, wait, click install.
<Graham> Any questions?
<Maxdamantus> Any one know how to fully remove vmware player off Ubuntu?
<Nanu> Graham you are talking to me?
<sylvisj> how would I add an ide hard disk to the automount?
<Graham> Nanu: Yes.
<Maxdamantus> sylvisj, /etc/fstab
<Graham> sylvisj: Add something like this to fstab
<Maxdamantus> Look at the ones already listed.
<Graham> Hang on.
<piksi__> Graham: what should i do ?
<Graham> Read them again.
<piksi__> there are message error "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed"
<Graham> sylvisj: /dev/sdb3  /media/sdb3     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<piksi__> from my web base cups printer manager
<Graham> Obviously you'll need to change the mount point, device and hopefully it's not a FAT drive :)
<Graham> piksi__: I recommend you ask in a channel that knows more about printers.
<sylvisj> actually
<sylvisj> it is an old fat32 ide hdd
<sylvisj> Was a windows drive, til it got swapped out for a bigger drive
<Graham> Well, you know, format it :)
<Graham> piksi__: Read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78272
<sylvisj> hah, already have valuable data on it
<Graham> Take it off, format it, put it back :)
<epimeth> "take it off"... is that okay to say here?
<epimeth> so once again I find myself asking the same question... this time I promise I'll write it down
<piksi__> Graham : how can i installing new program by using Adept?
<epimeth> whats the apt-get install for apache/mysql/php
<piksi__> because i usually installing through the Internet update.
<Graham> Type in the package name, wait for it to search, then right click and install it.
<Graham> epimeth: I don't get you.
<epimeth> what are the packages I need for a full a/m/p server?
<Graham> epimeth: Can't you just search the packages on adept?
<Graham> mysql-server php apache?
<epimeth> I can, I don't know what the packages are... its like but that doesn't integrate them into apache... I remember its like "apache-mysql' and 'apache-php5' or something
<Jucato> !lamp | epimeth
<ubotu> epimeth: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<tahsin> jucato: how do i install bootsplash images ?
<epimeth> ahhh Jucato... I knew I could count on you :-0
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> tahsin: bootsplash? the one you see after choosing Kubuntu in the GRUB menu? or the one you see after logging into KDE?
<Maruko> hi everybody
<tahsin> jucato: the one i see after choosing kubuntu in the grub
<Maruko> can anybody help me install and configure compiz?
<tahsin> jucato: i want to change the kubuntu loading screen
<Jucato> tahsin: ah, that one's not so easy to do. you can't use most of the ones from kde-look
<Jucato> !usplash | tahsin
<ubotu> tahsin: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<tahsin> jucato: which ones can i use?
<Jucato> tahsin: only the ones that say USplash
<tahsin> jucato: okay
<rmd_> my sound has just stopped working (completely, cant even get volume icon in sys tray) and i dont even know where to begin looking
<tahsin> jucato: thanks
<tahsin> jucato: can you guide me through one ?
<Jucato> tahsin: sorry, never tried to change the bootsplash.
<Jucato> (too much headaches last time I tried)
<tahsin> jucato: thanks anyways
<tahsin> :)
<tahsin> jucato: how do i go backwards with baghira ?
<tahsin> jucato: i wana get rid of it completely
<Jucato> sorry, don't know that one either. haven't tried it
<tahsin> jucato: ok
* Jucato has not tried to make his OS look like some other OS
<tahsin> jucato: how do i put icons on my desktop like my computer and trash
<sakabatou> configure: error: ls -t appears to fail.  Make sure there is not a broken alias, just got this error at compiling, any help would be apreciated
<tahsin> jucato: i want the trash on the desktop on the panel
<sakabatou> And i have a fresh kubuntu 7.04 install
<Jucato> tahsin: right-click on the desktop -> Create New -> Link to Location (URL), and put in the location (URL) field "trash:/" (without the quotes)
<Maruko> people
<Maruko> please help me install compiz
<Jucato> !compiz | Maruko
<ubotu> Maruko: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<tahsin> jucato: and that My computer icon ?
<Jucato> tahsin: use "system:/"
<tahsin> jucato: thanks
<tahsin> jucato: how do i change the icon of trash ?
<Jucato> tahsin: what do you mean?
<tahsin> jucato: i want a different for trash
<tahsin> jucato: i want a different icon for trash
<tahsin> jucato: how do i change it
<Stevethepirate> Um... someone whats the command line flag, when installing kubuntu to disable looking for floppy drives?. i'm getting buffer i/o errors on fd0
<Jucato> tahsin: right-click on the icon -> Properties then click on the icon
<tahsin> jucato: i mean change the icon of trash in the panel
<Jucato> tahsin: ah that can't be changed
<tahsin> jucato: so its impossible to change that ?
<Jucato>  <Jucato> tahsin: ah that can't be changed <--- that would be a "yes"
<tahsin> jucato: lol ok
<Jucato> unless you want to dig into the source code
<Stevethepirate> anyone?
<tahsin> jucato: and the K-kicker icon ?
<Jucato> !kmenu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmenu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> bah
<Jucato> tahsin: hold on
<tahsin> jucato: ok
<Jucato> tahsin: <apt> Instructions for changing the K menu icon: http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdebase/faq/panel.html#id2551958 . Alternatively, use kbfx
<Graham> Just replace the icon.
<tahsin> jucato: i have kbfx but cant work with it....icons doesnt seem to change u knw why ?
<Graham> Lemme find the location.
<Jucato> tahsin: then just follow the guide there
<Stevethepirate> !HELPME
<Graham> It would work fine with kbfx
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Graham> And don't yell.
<Stevethepirate> is there a install commandline flag to disable floppy detection! plesae!!!
<tahsin> Who is yelling ?
<Jucato> Stevethepirate: sorry, no idea. otherwise I would have answered
<Jucato> and someone would have answered if 1) they knew or 2) they are here and they knew
<Stevethepirate> Jucato: would noacpi fix it?
<Jucato> I'm not sure. I don't use the boot options in the CD
<Jucato> I think there's a help menu there
<rmd_> kde decided after the most recent update that it can't find my intel sound hardware... any ideas?
<Graham> rmd_: Gime it some love and come chocolate and it might change it's mind.
<Graham> Give*
<Graham> Does lspci think it exists?
<Jucato> most probably the kernel, not kde, decided that....
<Jucato> (since the latest updates were kernel related)
<rmd_> i tried booting the old kernel
<rmd_> and it still didnt work
<rmd_> 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<rmd_> (from lspci)
<rmd_> but the device doesnt show up in kmix
<Maruko> hey
<Maruko> why there is no wiki for kubuntu feisty?
<zerozero> if I want to upgrade from edgy to feisty, do I just change the source location in the sources.lst file?
<rmd_> ok
<rmd_> i take it back
<rmd_> old kernel: sound works
<thomax_> are there .deb packages released for lame 3.97 ?
<Maruko> yes zerozer
<Graham> Could someone gimme a hand with k3b? It only writes at 4x and I know it can write faster.
<Maruko> you just have to change "feisty" in place of "edgy" in every line of your repositories and then give
<Maruko> sudo apt-get update
<Maruko> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Maruko> Graham perhaps it's a problem with your cd
<Maruko> if the cd is set for 4x it will not write faster
<zerozero> Maruko: thanks
<Maruko> no problem
<Graham> Maruko: I've wrote to the CD before faster, I recently formatted my computer.
<Maruko> uh ok
<Maruko> it's the same cd u used before?
<Graham> dvd
<Graham> And yes.
<Maruko> hmmm
<Maruko> sorry don't know why it writes only 4x
<Maruko> it's strange to me
<Graham> Actually...
<Graham> No I must be wrong, the DVD has 4x written on it.
<Maruko> ok
<Maruko> that's what I meant before
<Graham> I know.
<Maruko> it's set fopr 4x
<Maruko> ^^
<uNk_> why kubuntu does not reconize my second disk (ext3) - it is on ATA.
<Graham> Because Sata sucks shit.
<toma> I want to install feisty, but X will not come up properly, is there an alternate way to install it from that cd?
<uNk_> Graham, thnx but i need answer why does not work
<olaff> hey all, how do i install firefox on kubuntu from a tar.gz ?? sorry very nuub question
<Graham> uNk_: Have a look in k menu > system settings > advanced > filesystems.
<Graham> You may just need to mount it manually.
<Maruko> olaff
<olaff> hello
<Maruko> enter a console
<olaff> k
<Graham> toma: I'd be worried if X doesn't work, since it may not work when it's installed
<Maruko> then type
<Maruko> tar -xvfz packagename.tar.gz
<Graham> olaff: Firefox comes with a GUI installer, extract it and run the bash file.
<Maruko> but if you want it easier
<Maruko> just type
<uNk_> Graham, bios detect disk but kde doesnt. =/
<Maruko> sudo apt-get install firefox
<toma> Graham: i need the propietary drivers from ati. the installer default does not work.
<Graham> Oh well if that's the case, try the safe graphics mode
<Maruko> how is it olaff?
<toma> Graham: the menu is 'start kubuntu in safe graphics mode', its missing the 'install' part
<toma> Graham: oh, but i can start it from the desktop, non?
<olaff> tar: z: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<olaff> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Maruko> ??
<Graham> You can't install it in Windows if that's what you're asking.
<Maruko> uh
<Maruko> sorry
<Maruko> my fault
<Graham> Maruko: You failed.
<Maruko> tar -xvzf namepackage.tar.gz
<toma> Graham: ok, thanks.
<Maruko> yeah, sorry
<olaff> it liked that better!
<olaff> how to remember that now... :)
<Maruko> hah
<Graham> toma: Just try that safe graphics mode.
<Graham> It doesn't say install, but I'm betting it does.
<uNk_> Graham, what i have to do to detect it?
<toma> Graham: ok, the bet is on
<olaff> hmm so where does that install it Maruko?
<Graham> uNk_: Ask in ##linux as they probably know more about it.
<Maruko> olaff
<Maruko> you just untarred the directory
<toma> Graham: fails as well
<Maruko> you didn't install it
<olaff> ahh ok now what :)
<Maruko> probably you have to compile the whole thing
* olaff scratches head
<Maruko> hehe
<Maruko> ok
<jileen> hi
<Maruko> just enter the directory you estracted firefox in
<olaff> k
<Maruko> done?
<jacques_> hi there
<olaff> sorry, yeah
<Maruko> open a console in that directory
<jacques_> I am a kubuntu user from China
<olaff> done
<Maruko> ni hao jacques
<jacques_> ni hao
<Maruko> and now type ./configure
<Maruko> ni y
<jacques_> ni hui shuo zhomgwen ma?
<Maruko> en
<jacques_> zhongwen
<Maruko> wo shi weinisi daxue zhongwen xi biye de
<jacques_> Maruko
<Maruko> wo zai zhongguo zhule yi nian de
<Maruko> yep?
* genii sips a large coffee
<Maruko> how is it olaff?
<jacques_> ni shi zhonguoren
<youlin> *
<Maruko> bu shi
<Maruko> yidaliren
<jacques_> ni shi riben de
<olaff> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<jacques_> yidali
<pag> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jacques_> wo shi Mali de
<Maruko> uh???
<Maruko> olaff please paste the result of ls
<Maruko> mali?
<jacques_> danshi wo zai zhongguo xuexi
<jacques_> dui
<Maruko> feizhou ren dui ba?
<jacques_> zai xifei
<Maruko> en
<jacques_> wo anjuan le Beryl danshi wo xianzai you yidian wenti
<Maruko> hai you biede zhongguo ren ma?
<jacques_> dui a
<Maruko> weishenme?
<olaff> Maruko http://pastie.caboo.se/65586
<Maruko> olaff
<jacques_> wo shi zai liuxue
<Maruko> are you running kubuntu?
<olaff> yeah
<Maruko> type "firefox"
<Maruko> en
<Maruko> ni xihuan beijing ma?
<jacques_> bu shi hen xihuan
<Maruko> haha
<Maruko> wo ye shi!!
<jacques_> wo xianzai zai wuhan
<Maruko> oooo
<Maruko> mei quguo de chengshi
<olaff> says "command not found"
<Maruko> yinggai hen you yisi
<pag> olaff, you can run it with ./firefox  (or ./firefox-bin  I'm not sure which) As far as I know FF with ships the ready binary in it's package.
<jacques_> danshi wo bijiao xihuan yunnan
<Maruko> uh?
<Maruko> how come?
<jacques_> bu hao
<genii> olaff try:  mozilla-firefox
<olaff> yeah ./firefox ran it pag
<charlles> hi there
<jacques_> dongtian tai leng le
<jacques_> xiatian ye hen re
<Maruko> shi de
<Maruko> keshi wo xiguanle leng de dongtian
<jacques_> ni keyi ban wo ma
<Maruko> bei yidali de dongtian feichang leng
<Maruko> kan yi xia
<jacques_> dui
<olaff> didnt like that either genii
<jacques_> women feizhouren shou bu liao
<Maruko> hmmm
<Maruko> olaff:
<jacques_> wo zai shuo
<Maruko> exit that directory and give sudo apt-get install firefox
<Maruko> en
<jacques_> wo de beryl you yidian wenti
<Maruko> shenme yang de wenti
<jacques_> wo anjuan le zoutian hen hao yong
<olaff> so ./firefox ran it.... to clarify for eveyrone so kind as to help
<genii> olaff It can sometimes be different names from the apt-get name, I think the name for the binary is firefox-bin     so if in that directory, do ./firefox-bin
<jacques_> danshi xianzai wo yi kai dou shi baiping de
<olaff> sudo apt-get firefox is now getting an istalling the package
<Maruko> baiping????
<Maruko> zenme hui shi?
<Maruko> olaff
<Maruko> yes
<jacques_> dui pinmu jiu shi bai de
<Maruko> and it will set everything you need automatically
<Maruko> with icons and so on
<Maruko> oooo
<nuu> guys, this is an english only channel
<Maruko> zhe ge
<Maruko> ok
<Maruko> translation for you guys
<olaff> cool, i forgot this the buntu was so good!
<Maruko> Jacques has a problem: he installed Beryl yesterday, it worked but now he restarted everything and all he got is a white screen
<Maruko> anyway sorry
<olaff> LOL so that installed it and added nice shortcut to the internet menu!
<jacques_> olaff ubuntu is the coolest distro I has ever seen
<Maruko> but I really think we didn't harm anybody
<ardchoille> jacques_ should go to a channel which speaks his language
<olaff> thanks guys!!
<olaff> :D
<Maruko> olaff: no problem
<genii> ardchoille Well, with an interpreter present it's not so horrible LOL
<Maruko> right
<jacques_> I speak english and french so ardchoille no problem there
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<Maruko> we are just practicing our chinese
<olaff> can you get internet explorer for kubuntu, (for testing dodgy css) ?
<Maruko> hmmm
<Maruko> olaff
<Maruko> I don't know
<jacques_> I have installed beryl and yesterday was working fine
<Maruko> I know you can get opera Firefox Konqueror and so on
<jacques_> even this morning it was ok
<Maruko> but internet explorer....
<olaff> ahh found it.. good old google
<jacques_> Maruko: can it be a problem with the kernel upgrade
<genii> olaff No, there is only 1 non-windows version of Microsoft Explorer , but it is not for any Linux (Just an old Unix) and it is no longer found anyplace
<Maruko> when you upgraded it?
<olaff> apparently genii there is one called ies4linux
<jacques_> around 2:00 bejing time
<Maruko> ok
<johannes_> I installed it yesterday it works great!
<Maruko> was it this morning?
<genii> olaff There may be some reverse-engineered version, but I am speaking of from Microsoft
<jacques_> this afternoon
<Maruko> hmm
<johannes_> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<Maruko> then I tthik it might definitely be a problem with the new kernel
<Maruko> have you tried using the old kernel?
<olaff> ahh yeah genii, they dont like to share source, oh and then integrate the whole thing with their os loco
<jacques_> ok Maruko let me restart with the old kernel and let you know
<Maruko> ok
<Maruko> no problem
<olaff> is it good johnannes?
<jacques_> so see in 1mn
<Maruko> see you
<johannes_> I don't use for advanced stuff but it seems to be quite good
<olaff> johannes_: does it render the same as ie on win?
<johannes_> it's a little different with the fonts
<genii> olaff There was a version 5 of Microsoft IE for Solaris or HP Unix, but it has not been around for awhile now, and the source code was also never (of course) supplied
<olaff> ahh thanks genii, bloody m$ eh!
<genii> olaff :)
<johannes_> olaff: 5.2, 5.5 and 6 is avaible in ies4linux...
<olaff> sweet, thanks johannes_: ie 5.5 ~ shudder
<johannes_> ;)
<Maruko> how is it jacques_?
<jacques_> Maruko: it is a problem with the new kernel
<jacques_> I boot the old one and every thing is fine
<sebastien__> lu le monde
<Maruko> ok
<sebastien__> vous etes des vrai ?
<Maruko> na mei wenti a
<genii> olaff BTW if you need to check css stuff, try running it thru  http://jigsaw.w3.org/css-validator/validator.html#validate-by-upload to see if it's valid code
<Maruko> so it's ok then
<sebastien__> ou alors des bot ?
<jacques_> dui mei wenti
<Maruko> ;)
<sebastien__> english boulet
<olaff> good old ctrl+ shift + a in ff genii:
<olaff> :
<olaff> :)
<Maruko> jacques_ baochi lianxi
<jacques_> i think that you did a good job with this ubuntu
<olaff> damn it oly does that in windows genii:
<jacques_> keyi ni de zhongwen hen hao
<sebastien__> cc
<sebastien__> re
<olaff> or perhaaps its my toolbar i forget curse this brain
<sebastien__> hello
<sebastien__> hi
<sebastien__> whatds do you are doing ?
<sebastien__> whatds do you do
<sebastien__> ii me a serial flooder
<sebastien__> ii me a serial flooder
<sebastien__> ii me a serial flooder
<sebastien__> ii me a serial flooder
<sebastien__> ii me a serial flooder
<Maruko> nalinali
<sebastien__> ii me a serial flooder
<sebastien__> ii me a serial flooder
* genii offers olaff some coffee
<sebastien__> ii me a serial flooder
<sebastien__> ii me a serial flooder
<sebastien__> ii me a serial flooder
<sebastien__> ii me a serial flooder
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<jacques_> maruko: i hen hao
<Maruko> jacques_ ni de youjian dizhi shi shenme ? MSN ne?
<_4strO> too late Jucato :p
<genii> It still beats me why ppl spam for no reason other than boredom like that
<_4strO> except for a ban :p
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@amon.lyc-sudmedoc.ac-bordeaux.fr]  by Jucato
<jacques_> ni hai zai zhongguo ma?
<genii> Jucato Hi BTW :)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<jacques_> benini_8@hotmail.com
<Jucato> hi genii! long time!
* olaff down s genii's coffee - GIMMEE MORE :)
<jacques_> yahoo ye keyi
<Jucato> jacques_: English only please
<_4strO> Jucato: where do you from ?
<Jucato> _4strO: huh?
<jacques_> from mali
<genii> Jucato Yeah I've been working some construction at nights when I usually would be haunting the IRC :)
<_4strO> sorry Jucato i should ask to jacques_ :p
<Jucato> genii: explains the long absence. glad to see you back :)
<genii> olaff I'll share the coffeepot with you LOL help yourself
* Jucato gives genii the gallon of coffee he saved while genii was away
<Maruko> ok jacques added you
<genii> Jucato thanks :) :)
<jacques_> ok you can add yahoo too
<olaff> mmm, what a nice channel :) just like the os
<Maruko> ok
<Maruko> tell me
<jacques_> jacwuhan2003@yahoo.fr
<_4strO> jacques_: where do you from ?
<olaff> i guess france :)
<johannes_> stripper point! I take my panties off...
<Jucato> !language | johannes_
<ubotu> johannes_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jacques_> yes it is
<johannes_> sorry... :|
<_4strO> ni hai zai zhongguo ma? < wich language is it ?
<olaff> whoo, call me sherlock holmes! :)
<Maruko> jacques
<jacques_> chinese
<Maruko> seems like I cannot add you to yahoo
<jacques_> no problem
<Jucato> jacques_: this is an English channel. please speak in English. thanks
<_4strO> thx jacques_
<jacques_> jucato i will
<mogul> hello
<Maruko> jacques_: I cannot add you to yahoo
<Maruko> it gives me an error
<jacques_> you can tell me your yahoo nad I will add you
<_4strO> chinese firewall Maruko ?
<_4strO> lol
<Maruko> ....
<Maruko> ok
<Jucato> Maruko, jacques_: please take the conversation in private. thanks :)
<Maruko> solitary_sanity
<Maruko> ok
<Maruko> Jucato, sorry
<genii> Unusually quiet for support issues this hour :) Must be a Good Thing
<olaff> why isnt there a good translation thing around yet?
<jacques_> ok I will
<mogul> I've just tried to install kubuntu 7.04 but it fails to start the x server. When I switch to another (character) screen I can log in, but cannot start x even.
<Jucato> genii: it's a good thing.means that I can get back to studying :)
<jacques_> Maruko!
<mogul> If somebody knows a solution please tell me.
<Jucato> mogul: what happens when you type "startx"
<mogul> fatal error
<mogul> 104
<chuen> Hi. Can someone tell me where my lp0 migh be located - or how I find out? It's a USB printer.
<Jucato> mogul: what did you install before this happened?
<jacques_> I think that there is a problem when using scim chinese
<mogul> nothing, it is from the live cd
<Jucato> oh.. hm...
<genii> mogul The livecd itself fails to boot into X server?
<mogul> yesterday I've tried it in vmware, it worked fine
<mogul> yes
<mogul> even in safe graphics mode
<Jucato> mogul: well, VMWare isn't really a good test of hardware compatibility
<mogul> i know
<_4strO> chuen: did you configure your printer ?
<jacques_> mogul
<Jucato> if it runs in vmware, doesn't mean it will run on your hardware
<kurt> erm in kubuntu feisty where is the restricted drivers manager
<_4strO> chuen: K / system settings / printer
<mogul> you've right
<chuen> _4strO: Um, kind of.
<jacques_> what graphic card are you using?
<Jucato> mogul: maybe it's a problem with your video card. have you tried other Linux distros?
<mogul> ati mobility radeon x1300
<chuen> _4strO: What I mean is where will it be located on my system? which directory ..
<mogul> of course
<genii> mogul Since you can access the TTY screens, it may be that the video is being shown on a secondary video card. If you have more than one video plug for monitors, try the others to see if it comes up there
<mogul> I used linux mint, which is Edgy based
<_4strO> chuen: it's a printer why should have it a directory ?
<_4strO> chuen: it's a printer why should it have a directory ?
<mogul> OK, I try to connect a monitor
<chuen> _4strO: I mean (for example  is located /dev/usb/lp0
<johannes_> chue: I think it's in dev directory in root
<Maruko> jacques_: yes?
<chuen> _4strO: It odesn't seem to be, and I can't locate it.
<chuen> johannes_: Thx I'll have a look.
<_4strO> chuen: in a console : locate lp0 ?
<jacques_> scim chinese is working fine but I found that when I install it I have a segmentation fault with some applications
<chuen> _4strO: Ok, thx.
<chuen> That's found it.
<_4strO> nice :)
<genii> mogul Did you find the X server was showing on the other monitor plug?
<mogul> I've seen the same output in the monitor as in the lcd screen
<kurt> erm in kubuntu feisty where is the restricted drivers manager
<mogul> I switched to the monitor so the laptop's screen switched off, and tried to start x, but the same result
<johannes_> kurt: i'm sitting on the same question
<genii> mogul OK. It is likely then that when run in the VM it works because the hardware is translated to the virtual machine which runs the install, but when running the cd directly, the driver by default for the video is not good. With ATI this is often the case. You may need to do a command line install from the alternate CD, then afterwards edit the xorg.conf files
<jacques_> mogul: what graphic card are you using?
<mogul> ati mobility radeon x1300
<genii> mogul Especially the vesa driver on the newer ATI goes strange
<mogul> genii: do you mean, that I should download the alternate kubuntu cd?
<jacques_> I am using ati mobility radeon 9000 and everything is ok
<mogul> witch this card is ok everything in the previous version
<jacques_> did run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<genii> mogul That would be my recommendation. From there you can do a basic installation. Then to put on the KDE you can do:   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mogul> not yet. Should I try?
<jacques_> yes
<jacques_> and after do <startx>
<genii> mogul Likely even after that it will not begin, but from a console login you will be able to change the settings in the xorg.conf file to make the card work properly
<jacques_> I have an old ati mobility rage 4mb
<jacques_> and kubuntu is running very fine
<genii> The post-radeon cards are often problemmatic
<mogul> I've tried
<mogul> no success
<MrDigimon> Can anyone help me? i had to cancel the dist-upgrade because of thunder
<MrDigimon> and now i cant fix it
<mogul> xio: fatal io error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on x server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<MrDigimon> kde wont start and the same with X
<_4strO> MrDigimon: the dist-upgrade was stop by the thunder ?
<MrDigimon> no i had to cancel it
<Ash-Fox> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<_4strO> so why dont just finish it know ?
<_4strO> now*
<MrDigimon> some of the packs took damage (i guess) so now i cant install even if i force it
<juan> my kubuntu installation hangs whenever i try to run it graphically
<juan> my ubuntu / kubuntu live cd hangs, but not my alternate install cd
<_4strO> MrDigimon: what's happen whenn you : sudo dist-upgrade ?
<MrDigimon> i already run it as root
<_4strO> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (i dont remeber the exact command :)
<MrDigimon> its that but i already run as root
<_4strO> and what happend ?
<juan> using an nvidia card
<MrDigimon> it cant correct the depencies
<MrDigimon> that is what it says
<_4strO> can you past the error message ?
<MrDigimon> i use another comp just now because i cant use anything with X
<MrDigimon> some of the lib packs cant be fixed or something like that
<MrDigimon> can i put in an live cd and run dist-upgrade?
<MrDigimon> or must i try to solve it
<adaptr> ..or you could just use a console
<_4strO> MrDigimon: adaptr is right
<adaptr> fark those X-addicts
<_4strO> MrDigimon: the errror message give you a command (dpkg ..) to fix
<MrDigimon> it says something about some packs that it cant correct the depencies but it dont give me any command
<_4strO> MrDigimon: try to : apt-get update
<MrDigimon> ok i try it
<_4strO> MrDigimon: and then apt-get upgrade
<MrDigimon> didnt work
<_4strO> apt-get update ??
<MrDigimon> yeah
<MrDigimon> didnt work
<_4strO> what he said ?
<MrDigimon> it upgraded the list
<BluesKaj> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<MrDigimon> and then i dist-upgraded again
<MrDigimon> but it came the same error
<MrDigimon> should i try apt-get upgrade only?
<ubuntu_> hi
<BluesKaj> what error MrDigimon ?
<ubuntu_> i broke my kubuntu :(
<_4strO> yes MrDigimon
<ubuntu_> well it wasnt really me as it was the nvidia driver
<MrDigimon> E: cant correct depencies
<ubuntu_> after i installed the new-nvidia-driver X11 wont load
<ubuntu_> im on livecd now
<ubuntu_> any reasons why?
<BluesKaj> MrDigimon, dpkg --configure -a
<MrDigimon> ok
<MrDigimon> will try
<_4strO> that the one i searched :)
<_4strO> dpkg --configure -a
<WeeJeWel> hey all
<MrDigimon> looks like its trying to fix the pack now :D
<_4strO> :)
<WeeJeWel> anyone knows how to turn off the automatic file system checking on every boot?
<_4strO> weird he didn't give you the command in the previous error message
<_4strO> gave*
<ReMiiRuru> Where can I check if a tablet will work with linux? ._.;
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_  : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MrDigimon> will it install every program from the feisty list or only the ones with errors?
<MrDigimon> the command u gave blueskaj
<BluesKaj> it doesn't install any as far as I know, it just removes dependencies and leaves it up to you to go to the app site to found out what dependencies have to installed beforehand
<_4strO> MrDigimon: you should sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade after it finish
<MrDigimon> it gave a error about that qtparted & kdelibsomething aint working
<ubuntu_> how big should /boot be on #ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> anyway , i have to go ...bb in 6-7 hrs
<atze> hiya
<_4strO> MrDigimon: try : apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ubuntu_> anyone know how big /boot should be?
<atze> does anybody know how to pass arguments to the xserver when starting kdm?
<atze> i need to run it with -verboselevel 6
<gamienator> Hello
<_4strO> ubuntu mind is about 40Mo
<atze> to check the log...
<llutz> atze: edit /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<_4strO> mine*
<gamienator> I need the plugin which i can play mp3 Files
<epimeth> !msfonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ubuntu_> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<atze> llutz: thnx!
<gamienator> I need the Packagename
<_4strO> gamienator: use apt-cache search or adept :)
<ubuntu_> _4strO: 40mb /boot?
<atze> llutz: that was easy, thnx!
<juan278> is the only problem with the new kernal changing the sda sdb to hda hdb ?
<_4strO> ubuntu_: yes but i have 3 kernel atm
<llutz> atze: np
<gamienator> w00t ?
<MrDigimon> how can i configure the depencies in a specific pack
<_4strO> MrDigimon: i dont understand, did you try apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade now ?
<MrDigimon> the dpkg --configure -a returns a error on 2 packs
<gamienator> I don
<MrDigimon> i cant run dist-upgrade before these 2 packs are fixed
<gamienator> i don't understand ^^
<_4strO> MrDigimon: you think or it say it to you ?
<_4strO> gamienator: use the package manager adept
<MrDigimon> it returns tha same error every time
<_4strO> MrDigimon: ok
<gamienator> I need the NAME ...
<gamienator> i need the name of the package that must download xD
<MrDigimon> on what?
<_4strO> gamienator: how can we give you the name ?
<MrDigimon> kdelibsomething and qtparted
<gamienator> to play mp3 Files
<gamienator> and Shoutcast streams
<MrDigimon> they dont work!
<_4strO> !codecs | gamienator
<ubotu> gamienator: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MrDigimon> help
<juan278> MrDigimon:  i think you can force the updates but im not sure if its -f or -m
<epimeth> okay... so how do I install Tahoma?
<epimeth> or fonts in general?
<epimeth> oohh.... hrm
<MrDigimon> i can use -f with apt-get but how do i force dpkg?
<_4strO> MrDigimon: try to : rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb && apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<gamienator> oos, i have forget, that i have here Kubuntu 6.06 Can I update Kubuntu with synaptic ?
<niclas> hi, I am extremely new to this so forgive me if I do something wrong
<_4strO> !upgrade |  gamienator
<ubotu> gamienator: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<niclas> but I need som help with kubuntu feisty
<_4strO> !ask | niclas
<ubotu> niclas: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MrDigimon> ok _4stro i will try that
<Ace2016> _4strO: maybe he is typing the question
<niclas> two things, can't get to my Lacie external HD and my keyboard stops functioning after a while
<_4strO> MrDigimon: you should probably remove all the file in the  /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/ too
<Ace2016> niclas: time to get a new keyboard?
<niclas> hm, I never had any problem with it in Win XP
<juan278> niclas: what connection does the keyboard have
<niclas> USB
<MrDigimon> _4stro: im deleting the archives now
<niclas> and my mouse to, but I put an adapter on it so they wouldn't interfere withh eachother
<MrDigimon> i will delete everything in partail soon
<_4strO> ok
<Ace2016> niclas: what bios do you use?
<Ace2016> niclas: what motherboard?
<epimeth> is it enough to just move the two tahoma fonts to /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts/ or do I need to do something more in order to see them in firefox?
<juan278> what have you tried, to mount your HD, i assume its an external USB drive? my friends just needed to be unpluged and then replugged, but if your running the latest kernel there are lots of problems
<niclas> hm, don't know, I'm now that into computers, but wait and I'll check
<Ace2016> i was just reading this: http://lkml.org/lkml/2005/9/27/110
<niclas>  Asus P5N32-SLI SE Deluxe, nForce4 SLI X16, Socket-775, GbLAN, DDR2, PCI-Ex16
<gamienator> lol
<gamienator> I cant open the update Site :(
<niclas> can that be my motherboard?
<niclas> my HD uses firewire
<mogul> I've got a strange problem. The gtk applications became black surfaced, and of course the black text don't appear on that.
<juan278> does anything happen when you plug the HD in?
<Ace2016> niclas: no idea, if you have a Legacy support option in bios maybe turning it off would work
<niclas> and is NTFS configured, but I have installet ntfs-3g so that shouldn't be a problem
<Ace2016> all the problems seem usb related
<MrDigimon> guess i have to reinstall the whole damn thing, i hit enter before i finished writing so it became: rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives/partail/*
<niclas> legacy support?
<MrDigimon> so now is the whole directory lost lol
<_4strO> MrDigimon: no pb
<niclas> how do I turn it off?
<Ace2016> niclas: try running dmesg|grep usb  in konsole, that may show the errors
<_4strO> MrDigimon: that was exactly what you should do :)
<MrDigimon> is there anything to do or must i reinstall
<gamienator> the update notes are for Ubuntu !!!
<juan278> niclas:  to turn legacey support of you have to go into your bios settings, F2 at boot
<_4strO> MrDigimon: try apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<MrDigimon> ok
<gamienator> lol
<gamienator> sorry
<gamienator> there is it for Kubuntu sorry xD
<MrDigimon> i have to copy 6gb from my homefolder if else
<avantasia_> exit
<niclas> ok, could it do any damage if I turn it off?
<Ace2016> gemidjy|out: well dmesg should show the error with bios, he doesn't have to bother restarting
<Ace2016> niclas: damage what? run that command first to find out if you even need to
<MrDigimon> it dont work ARCHIVES MISSING lololol
<niclas> the command to turn it off?
<Ace2016> niclas: Alt+F2, type konsole, then run it, then type dmesg|grep usb  at the prompt
<gemidjy|out> Ace2016: ??
<gemidjy|out> :)
<MrDigimon> guess i have to copy 6gb from my homefolder then lol
<MrDigimon> but now is all my fine progs lost, sob...
<Ace2016> gemidjy|out: sorry wrong person
<_4strO> MrDigimon: ???
<niclas> I'm in the console and typed what you asked me, but I don't understand what that which came up means
<_4strO> MrDigimon: ARCHIVE MISSING with apt-get update ?
<MrDigimon> nope upgrade
<Ace2016> !pastebin | niclas
<ubotu> niclas: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<MrDigimon> partail is lost lol
<Ace2016> copy the output there, then someone who knows more can help
<_4strO> MrDigimon: your box is xonnect to the internet right ?
<MrDigimon> yep
<MrDigimon> why do u ask?
<_4strO> because of the error message
<_4strO> weird
<Ace2016> niclas: and also copy the output of  dmesg|grep USB  to pastebin
<MrDigimon> problem is that i use wireless so i cant connect lol
<niclas> [    3.225437]  usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
<niclas> [    3.225458]  usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
<_4strO> MrDigimon: loool put an ethernet in it
<niclas> [    3.264975]  usbcore: registered new device driver usb
<niclas> [    5.437148]  usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<niclas> [    5.539625]  usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Jucato_> !paste | niclas
<ubotu> niclas: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<niclas> [    5.962615]  usb 1-9: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<niclas> [    6.100863]  usb 1-9: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<niclas> [    6.740004]  usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<MrDigimon> dont have a cable thats long enough lol
<niclas> [    7.145547]  usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2
<niclas> [    7.379354]  usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<niclas> [    7.475163]  usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<niclas> [    7.490513]  usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev
<_4strO> MrDigimon: so move your box :)
<Ace2016> stop
<niclas> [    7.501285]  input: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000]  on usb-0000:00:0b.0-1
<Ace2016> niclas: stop
<niclas> [    7.518268]  input: USB HID v1.11 Device [Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000]  on usb-0000:00:0b.0-1
<niclas> [    7.518278]  usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
<niclas> [    7.518281]  drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver
<niclas> [    7.577832]  usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Jucato_> ugh why isn't chanserv responding
<niclas> [   16.891984]  usbcore: registered new interface driver xpad
<Jucato_> !ops
<niclas> [   16.891988]  drivers/usb/input/xpad.c: driver for Xbox controllers v0.1.6
<niclas> [   17.221220]  usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl818
<niclas> :) sorry if I seem stupid, I'm REALLY new to this!
<niclas> ok
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
<MrDigimon> cant, the hub is unreachable where it is now lol
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@c-cd72e455.182-10-64736c14.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se]  by Hobbsee
* niclas was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@c-cd72e455.182-10-64736c14.cust.bredbandsbolaget.se]  by Hobbsee
<MrDigimon> guess i have to reinstall the whole damn thing :D
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato_]  by ChanServ
<MrDigimon> its the third time i have to do it lol
<_4strO> MrDigimon: if you cant connect to the internet you dont have choice, but remember that if you connect the box to the internet, your problem might be solved ;)
<niclas> I think I got kicked out
<niclas> ...
<MrDigimon> what can i do if i get it to internet?
<_4strO> MrDigimon: or you can try with a CD
<Ace2016> niclas: go to   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/   then type in your username, go into konsole, run:   dmesg|grep usb && dmesg|grep USB   ,copy the output paste it into the box on the website, then click paste, then copy and paste the url into here,
<_4strO> MrDigimon: just apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<niclas> aha, the url
<niclas> sorry!!!
<Ace2016> niclas: you got kicked for pasteing that huge thing here
<MrDigimon> but see u later guys i reinstall the shit now
<niclas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23081
<niclas> is that right?
<MrDigimon> (even if its booring)
<Dodo> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_4strO> MrDigimon: ... windows style :p
<MrDigimon> bye
<_4strO> alalalalala ....
<niclas> I realized that, but I couldn't figure out what else to do with it
<Ace2016> niclas: run this:  dmesg|grep usb && dmesg|grep USB && lsusb
<Ace2016> then give us a link to the paste
<Ace2016> it'll show the usb info and whats connected to it
<niclas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23083/
<Ace2016> niclas: is your hard disk plugged in?
<niclas> the firewire one?
<niclas> yes, and turned on, but I can't get to it
<Ace2016> was it turned on when the command was run?
<niclas> by the way, are you trying to help me with the keyboard or the HD now?
<niclas> yes, it has been all day
<Ace2016> does ls /dev/sd* show anything? it should show sd0 or sd1
<_4strO> Ace2016: not even now with the new kernel ;)
<Ace2016> _4strO: new kernel?
<niclas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23084/
<_4strO> Ace2016: they turn back on hda ...
<_4strO> 2.6.20-16
<Ace2016> _4strO: so whats new with it? i'm running 2.6.21
<_4strO> the new ubuntu official ;)
<Ash-Fox> pidgin has a strange configure script: checking for me pot o' gold... no
<Ace2016> niclas: what does df show, it should show all the partitions and their mount points, i'm guessing one  isn't mounted
<Ace2016> Ash-Fox: lol
<Maruko> hi people
<niclas> df?
<Maruko> anybody can help me?
<Ace2016> niclas: yea df
<Maruko> I want to install gnome, just the DE not all the programs
<Maruko> only the DE
<Maruko> how can install it?
<niclas> I don't know what df is...
<_4strO> niclas: just type : df -h in a console ;)
<_4strO> you will see
<Ace2016> niclas: df is a command, to run in konsole, output looks something like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23088/
<niclas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23087/
<Ace2016> _4strO: looks like /dev/sdb1 isn't mouned
<niclas> hehe I don't understand a shit of what we've been doing here
<niclas> I feel like the stupidest sod there is
<_4strO> niclas: the df command is very usefull to know space on your HD
<Ace2016> niclas: just comparing what devices have been detected, and the mounted ones
<Ace2016> niclas: the reasoning being, if your external disk is detected then it may not be mounted, and if its not mounted its not giong to be used
<niclas> ok, but I don't really know what to look for in df
<Ace2016> cd /media, sudo mkdir disk, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 disk,
<niclas> I see the text, but I don't know what it means
<_4strO> niclas: try to unplugged your HD and replug it
<niclas> ok
<Ace2016> niclas: not looking in df, we're comparing df with the output of ls /dev/sd*
<Ace2016> _4strO: oh yea good idea, ls /dev/sd* with the device unplugged and with it plugged will show which one it is
<_4strO> niclas: something happend ?
<niclas> does ls /dev/sd* show the detected ones and df show the mounted ones?
<Ace2016> yup
<niclas> the same thing happened as when I just turn it on
<waspius> hello...i have a question..i have been told about some exploding windows under kubuntu and i read about it also..it is a kubuntu package or can it be used on other distros as well?
<niclas> a window comes up asking me what to do with the new drive
* Ace2016 has fainted
<Ace2016> niclas: its detected fine, just click ok, it should open in a window
<^RiaN^> _4strO: can i ask something
<Ace2016> open in a new window, choose that
<niclas> and I always choose "display in new window" or whatever it says in english...running the swedish version myself
<_4strO> ^RiaN^: ?
<^RiaN^> _4strO: how to open music file from ssh
<_4strO> ^RiaN^: ouch :)
<niclas> but there is no window, that is my problem
<rmd_> are there any desklets in superkaramba worth using?
<_4strO> ^RiaN^: open on the remote box ?
<Ace2016> niclas: so the window never pops up?
<niclas> nope
<pc_> cs
<pc_> valaki segtene?
<_4strO> pc_: speak english plz
<Ace2016> niclas: Alt+f2, type media:/ click run, it should open a window and show you the drives, click on the external one
<waspius> does anyone know?
<pc_> can anyone help me pls?
<^RiaN^> _4strO:  what's the command
<Ace2016> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pc_> i installed
<pc_> ntfs client
<^RiaN^> _4strO:  i've open my ws now usiong ssh
<pc_> but it doesnt work on my kubuntu
<^RiaN^> _4strO:  i've open my ws now using ssh
<_4strO> waspius: you talk about beryl or composite ?
<niclas> found it, but a messege of error pops up: hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<waspius> _4strO: well i am using beryl..i dont know though what is used under kubuntu for doing that
<pc_> :S
<_4strO> niclas: it's a NTFS hard drive ?
<pc_> ?
<niclas> yep
<pc_> nobody helps me:S
<niclas> but that shouldn't be a problem
<_4strO> pc_: ^RiaN^ you should try mplayer yoursong
<_4strO> oups
<niclas> I think, I installed ntfs-3g so that I could read and write to a ntfs HD
<pc_> but where can i dl it?
<Ace2016> niclas: well i can't help with ntfs sorry, i have to go
<Ace2016> bye all
<_4strO> pc_: did you install ntfs-config ?
<Daisuke_Ido> pc_: probably because you haven't given us any idea of what the problem is
<_4strO> bye Ace2016
<niclas> ok
<^RiaN^> _4strO: i've open my workstation pc and want to play music from my workstation from ssh connection
<niclas> thanks anyway!
<waspius> _4strO: any ideas?
<_4strO> waspius: dont understand your problem, if you talk about 3d effects and all stuff like this, you should search on the web about beryl
<_4strO> beryl-manager
<titanix88> hendaus_: :)
<waspius> _4strO: i am currently using beryl..but i dont seem to have the option of exploding windows etc...which i have only seen under kubuntu
<guillermo> hi
<guillermo> how do i make kaffeine use usbtitles
<guillermo> ?
<_4str1> oups
<_4str1> ^RiaN^: still there ?
<^RiaN^> yes
<^RiaN^> u change ur nick
<_4str1> ^RiaN^: your music is on your server and you want play it on your workstation ?
<ahmed> guys , how to remove kde, without removing its applications ?/
<_4str1> ahmed: think it's impossible
<Jucato> ahmed: what do you mean? KDE is made up of applications.
<_4str1> ^RiaN^: sorry for my nick, internet deconnection
<^RiaN^> no prob
<_4str1> so am i right with this : your music is on your server and you want play it on your workstation ?
<^RiaN^> _4str1: i've an cyber cafe, im using ssh connection to my ws
<_4str1> ^RiaN^: did you try mplayer yoursong ?
<^RiaN^> _4str1: exsample, im connect to 192.168.0.1 and want to playing music from that ws
<^RiaN^> i jus want to surprise them
<^RiaN^> :)
<^RiaN^> :D
<_4str1> oki oki
<henrik_s_> hi, my linux is booting and don't pass one thing about LDAP connection, how I ignore that and proceed?
<^RiaN^> _4str1: i've try "open" command
<^RiaN^> but it doesn't play
<_4str1> ^RiaN^: try : mplayer yoursong
<^RiaN^> what command should im use
<^RiaN^> ok
<^RiaN^> i'll try
<_4str1> ^RiaN^: i had try, it works fine at home ;)
<rmd_> ok
<rmd_> i downloaded the ubuntu emerald theme for kde... but how do i install it?  there is no theme file (except for theme.ini)...
<_4str1> rmd_: you're using emerald ?
<^RiaN^> _4str1: how do i resize my swap partition
<_4str1> rmd_: right click on the beryl icon in the systray and select the emerald theme manager
<^RiaN^> :)
<_4str1> ^RiaN^: did you try mplayer ?
<rmd_> oh
<^RiaN^> _4str1: what is beryl
<rmd_> i wasn't aware that emerald was its own thing
<^RiaN^> yes
<^RiaN^> it's playing
<_4str1> ^RiaN^: i cant advise you about resizing partition, didn't want to break your box ;)
<^RiaN^> ok
<niclas> anyone that can help me with my keyboard, it stops working after a while, I'm using feisty and an USB Microsoft keyboard
<_4str1> and i'm not sure about the manipulation, didn't do it myself
<_4str1> ^RiaN^: beryl is a window manager that give you many beautifull effects
<_4str1> !beryl | ^RiaN^
<ubotu> ^RiaN^: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<^RiaN^> ohh
<_4str1> if you try it, you will definitkly be addict
<^RiaN^> im only using 256mb of ram
<^RiaN^> can i use beryl
<_4str1> ^RiaN^: i think it's possible, but your box will became a little slow
<_4str1> (sorry for my uggly english)
* ^RiaN^ is indonesian
<^RiaN^> my english is not so good
<_4str1> niclas: sorry i have no solution for your keyboard
<_4str1> ^RiaN^: so you didn't notice anything about my english, fine :)
<^RiaN^> :)
<^RiaN^> _4str1: how to change zip format to tar.gz
<_4str1> dont know if you can do it in one time, you probably have to unzip then tar gz it
<_4str1> ^RiaN^: tar --help ;)
<JuJuBee> When I go to kcontrol or system settings, I cannot open User Management.  Why? and How do I fix?
<_4str1> JuJuBee: what's happend whenn you try ?
<^RiaN^> i got error when try to unzip zip file
<JuJuBee> When I am using kcontrol, I just get the same thing as when I click on system settings. (THe list of options available).
<JuJuBee> When I use system settings app... I get a message about an orphaned module during last upgrade.
<_4str1> JuJuBee: sudp apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<JuJuBee> Did upgrade this morning.  Seems that after upgrade, I lose user management.
<_4str1> JuJuBee: or just type userconfig in a console
<_4str1> kdesu userconfig
<JuJuBee> kdesu userconfig returned many errors
<bbeck_> I was just wondering if anyone can see the text in the "more" drop down on google using Konqueror 3.5.7?
<ubuntu_> hello
<MaxDao> right now  installing ubuntu on my PC, decided to chat while waiting
<JuJuBee> kdesu errors - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23091/
<JuJuBee> *kdesu userconfig
<JuJuBee> Any ideas how I can get back the user manager in kcontrol/system settings
<Jucato> JuJuBee: try reinstalling the "kde-guidance" package
<Kubuntu^user> any active user willing to help me ?
<forcerain> Kubuntu^user: what's up?
<ubuntu_> !anyone | Kubuntu^user
<ubotu> Kubuntu^user: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Kubuntu^user> kubuntu installation hang at 82%
<WindowsUninstall> Hi all
<forcerain> Kubuntu^user: check the CD
<forcerain> use the CD test on the boot menu
<Kubuntu^user> checked..no errors
<forcerain> what stage does it show?
<Kubuntu^user> it hang at 82% "configuring atp"
<Kubuntu^user> any ideas
<forcerain> and it always does that?
<ubuntu_> Kubuntu^user: Do you have a network card plugged in?
<WindowsUninstall> I've a question: Can I order about 100 kubuntu CDs or more for a very important event (called PLUTO meeting (last pluto meeting page: http://www.pluto.it/files/meeting2001/english/index.html ))?
<Kubuntu^user> ubuntu_: yes....im connected to a router
<Kubuntu^user> which is adsl - router - pc
<ubuntu_> Kubuntu^user: Plug it out before you start
<forcerain> Kubuntu^user: could try turning as many devices off as you can on the BIOS
<Kubuntu^user> ubuntu_,forcerain: ok i will
<forcerain> actually do what ubuntu_ says.. sounds like he knows what's up here
<ompaul> WindowsUninstall, go to shipit.ubuntu.com
<forcerain> :)
<ubuntu_> WindowsUninstall: Technically yeah :-)
<Kubuntu^user> ubuntu_,forcerain: thanks guys, i'll try ur tips :D
<ubuntu_> Kubuntu^user: It's trying to reach the server and having some issues. it knows that it's on the network so it keeps trying
<Kubuntu^user> ic2
<WindowsUninstall> ompaul, Also I need to get a reply in less time as possible, can i send a mail to anyone?
<ompaul> WindowsUninstall, that is the place with an email address attached to it if I recall correctly
<ompaul> you need to order first
<The_Machine> A few questions!  1.)  How to make it so that whatever random programs I had open 10 days ago don't automatically start when I restart X?
<ubuntu_> Kubuntu^user: Not sure why that was there. I think it was to download all the patches released since the Cd was printed
<JuJuBee> Jucato_ : No good.  Still get error.
<JuJuBee> Something about last upgrade and orphaned control module.
<JuJuBee> I did recently install the KDE theme manager.  Could that have something to do with it?
<dr_willis> Minataku,   You awake?!?!?!
<_dac_> Jisao,morning
<JuJuBee> Any suggestions ? Last upgrade broke user management.  Won't load due to orphaned control module.
<WindowsUninstall> ompaul, I have another important question: does kubuntu/ubuntu CDs cotains only free software?
<ompaul> they are totally free to copy and redistribute
<linija2> Need help: Trying to mount lvm encrypt usb but it's saying "must specify filesystem type" (-t ext3 /dev/xxx doesn't work)
<linija2> any ideas?
<WindowsUninstall> ompaul, That means that each thing on the cd respect the 4 foundamental freedom?
<WindowsUninstall> *freedoms
<The_Machine> How to make it so that whatever random programs I had open 10 days ago don't automatically start when I restart X?
<The_Machine> (in KDE)
<dr_willis> WindowsUninstall,  never heard of that befor.. :) they follow the GPL guidelines
<dr_willis> The_Machine,  in most cases you can close the programs. log out. and kde 'should' save the session.
<dr_willis> thers also a save-session menu item some where.
<dr_willis> Unless stuff is getting ran from the Autostart dir.
<The_Machine> ;)  nothing is in the Autostart dir - and i have made sure all programs are closed when exiting.
<The_Machine> :/
<ompaul> WindowsUninstall, you should read the website, some of the stuff does not have source
<dr_willis> !find startup
<ubotu> Found: libstartup-notification0, libstartup-notification0-dev, startup-tasks
<dr_willis> thers some kde tool for that as well.. but i forget its name
<dr_willis> !find start
<ubotu> Found: libstartup-notification0, libstartup-notification0-dev, startup-tasks, system-config-kickstart, upstart (and 12 others)
<WindowsUninstall> dr_willis: see it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_software#Definition
<ompaul> I am now busy
<ompaul> :)
<dr_willis> Most free software uses a small set of licenses. The most popular of these are:    GPL.
<dr_willis> so that site says - GPL software follows your     freedoms.
<Subsonic_> hey guys
<WindowsUninstall> dr_willis, also MIT, BSD and others
<Subsonic_> anyone running linuxmce?
<dr_willis> yes..
<dr_willis> Subsonic_,  no to that : )
<dr_willis> heh
<The_Machine> hmm.  so what's startup-tasks
<Subsonic_> hehe thanks
<dr_willis> what the heck is linuxmce?
<Subsonic_> thought I was in then :-)
<dr_willis> !info startup-tasks
<ubotu> startup-tasks: definitions of essential tasks to run on startup. In component main, is required. Version 0.3.8-1 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<WindowsUninstall> dr_willis, I'm asking because I'm not sure about wich softwares are distributed with the CD
<Subsonic_> have you heard of ms mce
<Subsonic_> ??
<dr_willis> the ubuntu/kubuntu site has a list of what all is included.
<Subsonic_> linuc media centre edition
<Subsonic_> linux media centre edition
<dr_willis> Subsonic_,  Thats a scary idea. :) in many ways
<dr_willis> Subsonic_,  got a MythTV box - thats close. heh
<Subsonic_> tp compete with windows media centre edition
<Subsonic_> do you wa me to pm you the url?
<dr_willis> Subsonic_,  i dont really need it. :)
<dr_willis> WindwsMediaCenter is like -- being cancled i thought.
<Subsonic_> it is not my product I am jumt about to install it
<Subsonic_> not likely
<Subsonic_> they just released a new version in vista
<dr_willis> well the actualk "media center os' is being cancled. its all getting merged into vista
<dr_willis> no more HP media center  pc's and so on.
<dr_willis> now if MS would just eliminate the 10+ variants of vista...
<dr_willis> (like that will happen)
<melina> greetings. How can I localize (greek) my apps?
<melina> I added Greek as the default in the control center, but only firefox switched to greek
<thomax__>  does anyone know a console app to read mp3 headers?
<WindowsUninstall> ompaul, Does stallman has said anything about kubuntu? I'm doing this questions because stallman is coming in our city and for the event we wan't to distribute CDs but we can't do distribute cd's that aren't 100% free. :) Sorry If I'm too verbose
<zhangkai> How can i drag the windows from one destop to anther desktop?
<dr_willis> thomax__,  provberly several dozen of them out. check the repos yet?
<dr_willis> !find mp3
<ubotu> Found: libgmp3-dev, libgmp3-doc, libgmp3c2, beep-media-player, checkmp3 (and 41 others)
<dr_willis> !info checkmp3
<ubotu> checkmp3: Identify MP3s that do not follow the MP3 format. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.98-6 (feisty), package size 20 kB, installed size 116 kB
<ompaul> WindowsUninstall pm
<ompaul> WindowsUninstall pm me
<|lostbyte|> thomax__, maybe easytag
<WindowsUninstall> ompaul, OK
<dr_willis> !info easytag
<ubotu> easytag: viewing, editing and writing ID3 tags. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 788 kB, installed size 2552 kB
<thomax__> tags != headers
<dr_willis> Guess its off to google then. or fire up the package manager and start searching.
<thomax__> yeah
<thomax__> thanx for the help :)
<dr_willis> since i imagine no one in here knows what you mean by 'headers'
<dr_willis> My  Word Processing Docs have a header and Footer. :)
<thomax__> dr_willis: very funny
<hakaisou> pardon the interruption, but is there linux software that can record video off my desktop?
<dr_willis> hakaisou,  you mean make a video of your desktop - like ot make a tutoruial video?
<hakaisou> more like to make a video file out of a flash loop so i can youtube it
<thomax__> hakaisou: recordmydesktop
<thomax__> !find recordmydesktop
<ubotu> Found: gtk-recordmydesktop, recordmydesktop
<thomax__> !info recordmydesktop
<ubotu> recordmydesktop: Captures audio-video data of a linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-1 (feisty), package size 40 kB, installed size 128 kB
<thomax__> !info recordmydesktop | hakaisou
<ubotu> hakaisou: please see above
<thomax__> hakaisou: you can specify an area you want to record on you desktop with x,y cordinats
<_4strO> hakaisou: if you're using beryl you can also see seom
<dr_willis> i thought Youtube used flash videos?
<z3x> can anyone help me? I just upgraded my laptop from edgy to feisty and now my graphics are utterly screwed.  lspci shows the adapter as [SiS} 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIEE VGA Display Adapter, and won't go out of a resolution larger than 640x480, and glxinfo fails because of "BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation).  my laptop is an Averatec 3500c tabletpc
<z3x> oh and in reality my integrated card is a SiS m741
<spawn57> z3x in console do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, tehre' will be an option there for choosing resolutions
<Jucato> JuJuBee: reinstalling kde-guidance didn't work?
<JuJuBee> no.
<Jucato> um.. not sure what do to next...
<paolo> hi. how can i redirect to a BINARY file stdout of a shell? thnks
<AFaith> hello people!
<AFaith> hello my friends from #kubuntu
<AFaith> hello Admiral_Chicago!
<spawn57> hey hey
<AFaith> i'm having a little trouble with swat :)
<spawn57> paolo: ...using > ?
<spawn57> ohh samba stuff
<AFaith> yep :P
<Jucato> JuJuBee: how about the other kde-guidance stuff? arfe they working? displayconfig, mountconfig, serviceconfig ?
<paolo> spawn57: i want a binary file
<paolo> not a text file
<Jucato> JuJuBee: how about running userconfig w/o kdesu?
<AFaith> i'm following this tutorial to enable samba http://us3.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/SWAT.html
<AFaith> oh ... hello Jucato! i've almost forgot you :P
<paolo> i see
<AFaith> and if i want to acces : localhost:901 it simply shows me that firefox isn't able to establish a connection
<AFaith> can you tell me what should i do ?
<JuJuBee> I tried a few other of kde-guidance apps and they seem to work fine.  I will try w/o kdesu...
<Jucato> so it's only userconfig that doesn't work...hm... :(
<JuJuBee> No go...
<JuJuBee> Bunch of errors involving kde-guidance...
<spawn57> AFaith: what's the trouble?
<Jucato> JuJuBee: displayconfig works though?
<Jucato> hm...
<_4strO> JuJuBee: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade offer you to update something ?
<Jucato> heh hi AFaith!
<spawn57> lemme try it out
<spawn57> how did you install it?
<JuJuBee> jucato_ yep
<JuJuBee> _4str0 : nope
<AFaith> spawn57: i've already said .. i can't make swat working
<AFaith> i'm following this tutorial : http://us3.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/SWAT.html
<spawn57> AFaith: I hope you used apt-get ?
<Jucato> JuJuBee: ok, try putting the errors (don't include the X Errors: BadDevice) in a pastebin, and dare to ask in #kubuntu-devel :(
<z3x> spawn57:: thx that worked
<AFaith> of course
<AFaith> i have swat installed :)
<JuJuBee> Jucato_ : OK, I will, thanks...
<spawn57> z3x: np
<spawn57> AFaith: got inetd/xinetd configured?
<AFaith> yep!
<AFaith> spawn57: root@pc1:/home/udrescu# cat /etc/inetd.conf
<AFaith> ftp     stream  tcp     nowait  root    /usr/sbin/tcpd /usr/sbin/proftpd
<AFaith> swat            stream  tcp     nowait.400      root    /usr/sbin/tcpd  /usr/sbin/swat
<AFaith> root@pc1:/home/udrescu#
<spawn57> why do people always paste things in hwere whent I talk to them...you're the first one that didn't paste 200 lines
<AFaith> :)) lol
<AFaith> i usually use pastebin
<AFaith> but now ... i'm a bit in a hurry
<spawn57> haha thank god for that
<spawn57> you restarted inetd after setting the configs right?
<AFaith> spawn57: i didn't have to do that, because the settings were already there :)
<spawn57> hmm yeah..
<spawn57> try restarting it, invoke-rc.d openbsd-inetd restart
<spawn57> i just did and it works for me ..using firefox
<d0uglas> what's the procedure to convert an xvid into a conventional dvd image to burn?
<_6StringKng_> uh, I use convertxtodvd, works great
<_6StringKng_> http://www.vso-software.fr/products/convert_x_to_dvd/
<d0uglas> thanks man
<AFaith> spawn57: i've tryed invoke-rc.d openbsd-inetd restart but it keeps telling me that he can't find openbsd-inetd ... i'm wondering if you've got it right :-?
<_6StringKng_> it converts about any format too
<spawn57> oh
<spawn57> lemme check hehe
<_6StringKng_> and they look great on a tv, I downloaded all the episdoes of smallville I missed, hehe
<AFaith> :P
<spawn57> you could do /etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd restart        ..use tab to autocomplete the file name..
<spawn57>  invoke-rc.d openbsd-inetd start is what I typed
<d0uglas> _6StringKng_: ummm anything on linux for this?
<d0uglas> like some k3b plugin?
<AFaith> if you don't belive me, here is the paste of the problem : sudo: /etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd: command not found
<d0uglas> or ffmpeg maybe?
<spawn57> d0uglas: transcould?
<spawn57> transcode even
<spawn57> AFaith: do you have it installed ?????
<spawn57> do dpkg -l | grep openbsd ..
<spawn57> otherwise install it
<AFaith> big ooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppsssss!!!! :">
<spawn57> hahahaha
<AFaith> apt-get install openbsd or apt-get install inetd ?
<_6StringKng_> douglas, no clue about that
<spawn57> openbsd-inetd
<AFaith> thanks
<AFaith> spawn57: big thanks! now, it works :P
<spawn57> AFaith: np
<_6StringKng_> douglas, you still in here?
<d0uglas> spawn57: yikes big man page... can i get transcode to crank out a bin/cue?
<spawn57> haha use konqueror to skim through it, or google for mor help on it.  I dunno much about transcode myself
<spawn57> man:/transcode should bring it up in konquorer
<d0uglas> _6StringKng_: yeah man right here
<_6StringKng_> k, you get what I sent you in pm?
<_6StringKng_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=323825
<d0uglas> got it
<d0uglas> thanks
<_6StringKng_> you have aim or anything?
<_6StringKng_> brb
<nagyv> hello! is here any lm_sensors expert? I just ran sensors-detect, and than added the 3 modules it recommended to add, but sensors is still complaining about not having any sensor module
<yuriy> my lock screen seems to be broken
<phpcode> what program is easy to burn ios as a boot cd?
<yuriy> nagyv: did you add the modules to be added at start up or did you load them with modprobe or both?
<angasule> anyone else having trouble with gmail and konqueror?
<phpcode> ..easy to use*
<Jucato> phpcode: K3b
<yuriy> i can log into the computer, but when i lock the screen from either kde or gnome, it says incorrect password when i try to unlock
<Pollywog> is  it safe to remove the dhcp3-client from Feisty?  I think it had its own ideas about what my IP address should be and it ignored the interfaces file and hosts file
<Jucato> yuriy: how is it broken?
<yuriy> angasule: it's broken when you identify as mozilla. there's a patch floating around. for now you can change it to identify as konqueror or safari
<phpcode> Jucato: k, thx :-)
<yuriy> Jucato: see last msg^
<Pollywog> I don't want to go back to Debian but kubuntu is making some tasks harder for long-time Linux users
<dwidmann> !lm-sensors | nagyv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lm-sensors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* dwidmann hopes ubotu knows ..... drat
<angasule> yuriy: ah, thanks, I wouldn't have thought the default install would have changed the id
<Pollywog> uobtu is a bot
<nagyv> I have already read after it, but there is still a problem
<yuriy> angasule: well normally it works better as mozilla so it was changed by default
<dwidmann> !sensors
<Jucato> angasule: I think they included the patch in the KDE 3.5.7 packages
<dwidmann> There we go. I do believe the key is that you have to runs some sort of script before you run sensors-detect
<Jucato> yuriy: hm... sounds familiar but I can't seem to recall the solution to that... something with kcheckpass I think
<angasule> funny, I don't see the option of identifying as 'konqueror' :(
* Jucato is definitely lagging....
<yuriy> Jucato: you think that would affect gnome too?
<nagyv> I will set the powermanager CPU for powerwave, hope this way I will be able to avoid shutdowns :(
<angasule> working \o/ thanks a bunch
<Jucato> angasule: where?
<yuriy> Jucato: there isn't a package called kcheckpass
<roman_> hi
<angasule> Jucato: nevermind, it worked :)
<Jucato> yuriy: oh GNOME, right... sorry then :(
<yuriy> Jucato: well it's both
* Jucato really forgot, but the problem sounds familiar
<Jucato> heh ok
<cyt> hi all, does anyone know how to let vim show an ident line, like this http://notepad-plus.sourceforge.net/commun/screenshots/scrsh_bookmark.gif (The lines under for and if)
<n8k99> Jucato: do you use konversation?
<Jucato> n8k99: yep
<n8k99> do you get it to automatically sign into the NickServ?
<Jucato> yep
<n8k99> hmm... what am i messing up?
<Jucato> F8 -> Auto Identify fields?
<n8k99> service is irc.freenode.net? or freenode.net
<Jucato> service is NickServ
* n8k99 just did a fresh install 
<n8k99> oh duh!
<_6StringKng_> what was that mp3 plugin called for K3b?
<Jucato> n8k99: this is in the Identities dialog box (F8)
<n8k99> lawl- thanx Jucato
<n8k99> ja, dat is where i goofed!
<Jucato> _6StringKng_: libk3b2-mp3 I think
<llutz> _6StringKng_: this tells you: apt-cache search k3b mp3
<_6StringKng_> k, thanks
<morobo> does anybody have an idea why my JACK server doesn't start, saying: jackd: symbol lookup error: jackd: undefined symbol: _jack_get_microseconds ?  I can't find anything like that on the web.
<_6StringKng_> man, I don't knwo what I would do without this place, lol
<_6StringKng_> know*
<_6StringKng_> so many helpful people
<yuriy> Jucato: i found 2 threads about the problem and the solution so far seems to be to set the password using kuser..
<K1765> How do I run Restricted Devices Manager
<K1765> How do I run Restricted Devices Manager? anyone know.. ?? it says System -> Administration -> Restricted Devices Manager but.. there isnt a system -> admin
<morobo> what do you mean by restricted devices?
<K1765> For installing drivers.. thats where it says to go
<K1765> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#head-7f830fe17ae6da7c546decbb10c32ff61471258e
<LjL> yes, drivers, not devices
<LjL> however, i don't think that's available in Kubuntu but only in Ubuntu
<LjL> afraid you'll have to install it manually by following the other instructions
<LjL> i.e. "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" and then "sudo nvidia-xconfig" or whatever
<morobo> K1765: use synaptic or adept package manager and go to the repository settings. there you can activate the restricted repositories
<K1765> I've done that.. but is there anything else?? Because the game is still choppy..
<decapitated> Hi, all
<K1765> If anyone is an expert on how to install nvidia drivers on kubuntu plz private message me..
<easytiger> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<decapitated> Anybody here?
<DJServers> yo yo yo
<DJServers> ehm...
<DJServers> were is the file /.wine/drive_c/         ? someone nows?
<llutz> DJServers: it's a directory and should be in your home-dir
<LjL> DJServers: that looks like a directory, not a file, and with the syntax you used, it is just in /.wine/drive_c/, as that's an absolute pathname.
<LjL> you probably mean ~/.wine/drive_c/ however
<decapitated> I think it is in the etc folder
<LjL> which is in your home directory
<LjL> decapitated: hardly
<DJServers> no i mean where is that dictonery?
<LjL>  /home/yourusername/.wine/drive_c/
<llutz> .wine is a hidden folder
<K1765> how do you view all hidden folders?
<LjL> ls -a
<DJServers> i i've got it
<decapitated> Does anybody here kno how to upgrade from Dapper (6.06) to Feisty (7.04)??
<LjL> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<decapitated> ok
<decapitated> thanks
<Jucato> decapitated: you will have to upgrade to Edgy first
<decapitated> I just found out :(
<mharrison> can anyone help me with a wireless issue please?
<decapitated> Damn
<mharrison> can anyone help with a wireless issue please?
<LjL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mharrison> ok
<mharrison> I'm funning a wireless network with WPA-PSK(TKIP) and Kubuntu with Gnome
<mharrison> I can't connect using WPA
<mharrison> I tried in KDE, but I got stuck at 28%
<K1765> mharrison: sometimes no1 answers.. lol
<mharrison> it's ok, I'm able to run with wires for now, just I'm moving house and there are no inbuilt wires there
<_4strO> lol
<_4strO> it's because i have no response to give :p
<K1765> me either.. lol
<mharrison> wireless has always seemed to be a headache for me, especially using linux
<mharrison> suse was the worst
<webito> what is better kubuntu or ubuntu?
* ace_suares is away: Gone away for now. 
<K1765> kubuntu.. most likely?
<mharrison> both the same really, kubuntu has kde though
<webito> and ubuntu has the gnome?
<jacques> kubuntu seems better
<mharrison> yeah
<epimeth> hehe.... "the gnome"
<mharrison> kubuntu is my preference
* epimeth giggles in the corner
<mharrison> the gnome...
<mharrison> that's a floyd song haha
<jacques> 4str0!
<webito> most of the gui programs are programmed for gnome or for kde?
<epimeth> jacques: you forgot the underscore....
<jacques> can you tell me about firewire
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jacques> ok sorry
<epimeth> webito: really, its QT vs GTK
<K1765> Anyone here know something about installing nvidia drivers.. message me plz..
<mharrison> you can use  KDE and GNOME apps in either
<mharrison> I do
<epimeth> K1765: I do.... whats the problem?
<decapitated> Does any of you have Debian?
<MrDigimon> how do i get the TSL pack to work? aMSN doesnt find it...
<epimeth> decapitated: guilty
<decapitated> What?
<epimeth> I have debian...
<K1765> well.. epimeth
<decapitated> Is debian good?
<epimeth> decapitated: that depends on your definition of "good"
<decapitated> Better than Kubuntu maybe
<LjL> !better
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<MrDigimon> how do i install the TSL pack or at least get it to work?
<decapitated> I'm thinking about buying it
<mharrison> thing with the ubuntus is they are best if you like comunity support
<K1765> I did, sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run, and.. it comes up saying, Your running an X server, please exit X before installing
<mharrison> K1765
<mharrison> you need to swith to run level 3
<epimeth> decapitated: buying?
<mirax> Hey, I'm trying to help a friend with setting up kubuntu and I was wondering if I could get some help on two little issues.  The first she uses msn messanger, and wants something similiar to it.  The closer to it it is, the better.  I've tried aMSN and she seems okay with it, but I know she'd be happier with something even closer to MSN Messanger.  The other question I have is there anyway to get the thumbnail preview of pictures in folders like there is in
<mirax> Windows XP?
<mharrison> mirax
<mharrison> you can use kopete
<K1765> What do you mean mharrison
<mirax> ok, what about the thumbnails for folders?
<mharrison> k1765, you need to go to the nvidia site, all is explained in 100% detail
<mharrison> or you could just install it from the add/remove prompt
<mharrison> *not prompt, dialogue
<K1765> What would I be looking for in the add/remove dialogue
<epimeth> K1765: you have to shutdown X and install it from the command line
<K1765> lol how do I shutdown X =)
<epimeth> are you currently using the same computer that you want to install the drivers on?
<K1765> yeah >.>
<_RusLAN_> <mharrison> you can use kopete :)))
<epimeth> decapitated: you still here?
<decapitated> Yes
<_RusLAN_> <mharrison> good )))
<epimeth> decapitated: so first of all, "better" is a very relative term... what do you mean by that.  second, what the hell do you mean "buying"????
<epimeth> K1765: so listen very carefully... in fact, you should probably write this down
<epimeth> K1765: the first step is to log out of X by clicking K-> Log out
<epimeth> K1765: then you hit alt+ctrl+f1
<Rictoo|SLP> How do I see my mount points?
<Rictoo|SLP> What's the file?
<epimeth> Rictoo: /etc/fstab
<Rictoo> thanks
<K1765> ok epimeth
<Rictoo> Actually, I'm confused
<epimeth> K1765: you can do that now... hitting lt+ctrl_f7 will get you back into the x terminal
<Rictoo> I'm looking at this guide-type thing, and it says:
<Rictoo> #!Change /dev/sda to Your harddisk
<epimeth> K1765: don't log out!
<Rictoo> well,/dev/sda is NOT my main HDD
<Rictoo> So how do I find out where it is?
<epimeth> K1765: just hit alt+ctrl+f1, then alt+ctrl+f7
<sivaji> how to mount a partition at boot time
<K1765> ok
<K1765> got it epimeth, anything else
<epimeth> Rictoo: you should know where you installed to :-)
<Rictoo> ...
<epimeth> K1765: yes, a bit more :-)
<K1765> install it there?
<serghei> hi
<Rictoo> I forgot O.O
<K1765> okk=p
<epimeth> K1765: you saw the login prompt?
<Rictoo> epimeth: Anyway to find out now though?
<rafal> hi ;] 
<K1765> yes
<epimeth> Rictoo: then hold on a sec... I'll be with you
<serghei> i am new in Linux world, want to install firefox :)
<creadorcreativo> serghei: sudo apt-get install firefox
<epimeth> K1765: after you log out of x, you can still get to that terminal.  you log into there
<Quinn_Storm> hey guys, quick question (finally back to kde!), I'm wondering, is there any way to make kde-guidance-powermanager do something other than "Ask" on the powerbutton event?  I know I could hack it in /etc/acpi.d but I am hoping there is a nice solution like gnome-power-manager has
<Quinn_Storm> (I want the power button to be a sleep button, if it matters)
<epimeth> K1765: then you type in the following (no '$') $sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<ahmed> guys how to remove kde without removing its applications ??
<K1765> epimeth: ok
<epimeth> K1765: this will shut down x and kdm completely
<aseigo> ahmed: "remove kde".. you mean kdesktop/kicker/kwin?
<epimeth> K1765: then you can run the script...
<K1765> ok.. thanks.. im going to try it lol
<epimeth> K1765: bit wait
<K1765> ok
<epimeth> K1765: first:
<ahmed_> uys how to remove kde without removing its applications ??
<epimeth> K1765: backup your xorg.conf
<epimeth> if the nvidia script doesn't work you replace xorg.conf with your backed up file so you can get back into X
<K1765> wheres that at to backup.. I cant remember haha
<epimeth>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ahmed_> guys how to remove kde without removing its applications ??
<rafal> someone speak in polish here ?:>
<epimeth> ahmed_:  aseigo asked you a question.....
<ahmed_> didnt see it
<ahmed_> was dc
<K1765> ok epimeth, here i go
<ahmed_> aseigo , sry wat were u sayin ?
<epimeth> good luck!
<aseigo> ahmed: "remove kde".. you mean kdesktop/kicker/kwin?
<epimeth> Rictoo: oooookay
<epimeth> Rictoo: where were we?
<Rictoo> lool
<Rictoo> well
<epimeth> Rictoo: and what, exactly, are you trying to do?
<Rictoo> I need to know where my main hdd is (/)
<Rictoo> it's not /dev/sda
<epimeth> Rictoo: $mount
<epimeth> erm
<ahmed_> aseigo,, remove everything related to kde except its applications
<Rictoo> rictoo@rictoo-desktop:~/TEMP/53736-BuildAMon1.1.2/BuildAMon$ echo $mount
<ahmed_> including kdesktop, the kde session from login
<ahmed_> and so on
<Rictoo> nothing :|
<epimeth> Rictoo: $mount | grep 'on / type'
<Rictoo> I get nothing
<Rictoo> ..
<epimeth> hrm... pastebin $mount for me?
<lupul> hy there. does anyone know a program to record and take pictures from a webcam?
<aseigo> ahmed_: so you want to remove some of the kdebase- packages probably. you're going to save probably all of a dozen MB =)
<Rictoo> nothing from that either
<epimeth> ???
<epimeth> what is it you are typing, man???
<aseigo> ahmed_: and they don't have any overhead when not being run.. so i'm not sure if you're time invested will be worth the return
<yknott> lupul: webcam
<Rictoo> rictoo@rictoo-desktop:~/TEMP/53736-BuildAMon1.1.2/BuildAMon$ $mount
<Rictoo> rictoo@rictoo-desktop:~/TEMP/53736-BuildAMon1.1.2/BuildAMon$
<Rictoo> :D
<epimeth> Rictoo: please note what you pasted.... do you see the double $?
<Rictoo> Ahh.
<epimeth> Rictoo: the $ just means "do it in a terminal"
<epimeth> Rictoo: :-)
<lupul> yhanks yknott
<ahmed_> aseigo am a linux noob,, wat exactly should i do
<aseigo> ahmed_: i'd suggest "nothing"
<Rictoo> rictoo@rictoo-desktop:~/TEMP/53736-BuildAMon1.1.2/BuildAMon$ mount | grep 'on / type'
<Rictoo> IT WORKS
<Rictoo> OMGOMGOGM <3
<aseigo> ahmed_: you'll run the risk of breaking things you don't mean to for very little in return.
<Rictoo> haha
<epimeth> ahmed_: why do you want to remove kde?
<epimeth> Rictoo: lol
<epimeth> Rictoo: so where does it say root is mounted to?
<aseigo> ahmed_: and by "very little" i mean "pretty much nothing"
<ahmed_> why do i want to remove kde.. kinda cleaning undeeded stuff
<coreymon77> ahmed_: removing kde entirely is a bit more than just cleaning uneeded stuff
<K1765> epimeth: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run is in /home/michael .. so i did sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run , but it doesnt work.. says like cannot find.. what would i do when im in the command line to make that run?
<yknott> K1765: you may try sh ./NVIDIA...
<epimeth> ahmed_: there's no point... you will "clean" a very little bit and run the risk of breaking a *lot* of stuff. we strongly suggest you not do that if you want to keep the programs
<K1765> ok will do, thanks
<coreymon77> ahmed_: most programs will not work without a desktop enviroonment
<yknott> ahmed_: what about kde do you wish to remove?
<epimeth> K1765: not sudo sh NV....   just sudo NV.....
<nagyv> !laptops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about laptops - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> yknott: he needs root privs to run it...
<yknott> coreymon77: perhaps he wishes to use xfce or so but still use amarok and the like
<epimeth> yknott: oh well :-)
<epimeth> yknott: he'll be back....
<nagyv> is there a good resource to decide which laptops are kubuntu-compatible?
<yknott> epimeth: yes understood, but the message he mentioned was that it could not be found
<coreymon77> nagyv: what do you mean by kubuntu-compatible, most will be
<Quinn_Storm> btb
<epimeth> nagyv: yes... lemme check
<Quinn_Storm> err
<Quinn_Storm> brb
<yknott> epimeth: besides, he typed that he did "sudo sh NVIDIA..."
<coreymon77> cant you install kubuntu on pretty much all laptops?
<yknott> coreymon77: i thought so
<epimeth> nagyv: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<nagyv> coreymon77: I would like a "database" that I can search, etc. now I have an asus, the two main problems are ATi and sensors
<nagyv> I would like to avoid similar (small) problems in the future
<alusiq> shit
<epimeth> Rictoo: so?  everything okay?
<coreymon77> nagyv: oh, so you mean which ones have hardware that will work easily
<nagyv> coreymon77: yes
<coreymon77> nagyv: when it comes to laptops, i believe you will always have a problem or two
<coreymon77> nagyv: mostly because of the fact that you cant change your hardware
<K1765> epimeth: it says no libc header files installed
<nagyv> coreymon77: given that I am travelling a lot I need a laptop, and I need my Linux too :)
<epimeth> nagyv: yea... I've got a laptop which is *similar*, but not identical to, one of the tested ones... my sound didn't work and my "increase brightness" hotkey didn't work :-(
<arun> anyone here use picasa for linux?
<coreymon77> nagyv: i have switched out alot of my hardware on my desktop to make it compatible
<yknott> arun: i have ,yeah
<epimeth> K1765: brb
<nagyv> epimeth: sounds great!
<coreymon77> nagyv: and also, dont expect all of the special keys on t\a laptop to necessarily work in linux
<arun> yknott: it seems to work fine for me, but when i try to run a slideshow, it doesn't show the images full screen, even though i have that option enabled
<sivaji> how to mount a ntfs or fat partition at boot time
<yknott> nagyv: i would not expect all of them to work out of the box, though there may be no reason why you could not bind them as you saw fit
<coreymon77> nagyv: such as the special volume/brightness slider buttons and the like
<coreymon77> nagyv: although for laptops, do not expect everything to work out of the box
<lupul> is there any software for taking pictures and recording with a webcam? and it should have GUI
<yknott> arun: it does the same for me
<nagyv> coreymon77: it does not have to work out of the box, but for example ATi is clearly out of question
<yknott> lupul: something like vlc could do that xawtv
<arun> yknott: know any solution for it?
<coreymon77> nagyv: true, so for example, you would want a laptop with a Nvidia card
<coreymon77> anyways
<coreymon77> i gtg
<lupul> ok thanks
<yknott> arun: thus far i do not
<niclas> anyone know how to get gmail-notify to autostart?
<arun> also, i've been thinking about buying a new laptop.. been wondering if i should get a macbook, or get a laptop pc and run windows/kubuntu dual boot (like i am now)
<nagyv> coreymon77: I have heard that Nvidia is better, but is it good (or just better than ATi)?
<niclas> kinda loses it's meaning if I have to start it everytime I turn on my computer
<yknott> nagyv: nvidia better supports linux drivers, it seems
<nagyv> niclas: probably you should put a small script under ~/.kde/Autostart
<yknott> nagyv: though amd/ati has recently commited to improving the fglrx driver
<niclas> how do I do that, I'm really new at this
<nagyv> yknott: I know this, but are there differences between nvidia cards support on linux?
<yknott> nagyv: well i suppose you could view what is covered/supported by the nvidia-glx driver
<K1765> arun: never used a mac, got i'd duel boot vista/kubuntu if I were you..
<nagyv> niclas: 1. make a new file, 2. copy the first line of whatever script that ends on .sh into this file, 3. write the path to the gmail-notifier into the file, 4. Change it to become executable. The 1-3 can be done in Kate, 4 in Konqueror after Right click and Properties.
<Rictoo> guys
<Rictoo> I want to be able to run a program without being sudo:
<arun> K1765: i really don't like vista
<Rictoo> Smartctl open device: /dev/hda2 failed: Permission denied
<Rictoo> so I edited /etc/sudoers to let me
<Rictoo> but I still can't
<yknott> arun: so request windowsxp; you have through the end of the calendar year
<LjL> Rictoo, eh? /etc/sudoers controls what you can do when you *are* using sudo
<flake> Rictoo - you mean from the gui ?
<Rictoo> this is what I put in /etc/sudoers: rictoo ALL=NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/smartctl
<nagyv> yknott: not a bad idea, but there are also some other things to look at, this is why I was asking if anyone knows about a good and well done database
<LjL> it cannot control what you do when you *aren't* using it
<Rictoo> flake: what?
<arun> so you dont recommend a mac?
<Rictoo> LjL: Then how can I make it let me?
<arun> i can run kubuntu on it as well
<LjL> Rictoo: you can't.
<Rictoo> because the guise I'm using says this:
<Rictoo> guide*
<Rictoo> ########To run as user, smartctl requires the following inserted into /etc/sudoers file
<flake> what do you want to run
<yknott> nagyv: i think someone pasted one in the channel - [12:19]  <epimeth> nagyv: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<Rictoo> ########your_user_name ALL=NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/smartctl
<Rictoo> I did that, but I still need to run it as sudo
<LjL> Rictoo: yes, you do, but no password will be asked. that's what the guide meant.
<Rictoo> ohhhhhhhh
<Rictoo> Ok, thanks <3
<niclas>  is it ok if you give me some more detailed descriptions?
<K1765> Anyone know where I can get Libc header files?
<niclas> I've just opened kate and don't know what to do
<LjL> Rictoo: it's not necessarily a good idea, either. with smartctl you can do some potentially nasty things, like making the drive execute long, invasive self-tests
<LjL> you don't normally want "any" user to be able to do that.
<Rictoo> but my system monitor requires it :\
<nagyv> yknott: thx, but I don't call this a database, they are just tables. (I could also use linux-laptop.net )
<flake> since the kernel upgrade, my drives went from sda1...sdb5 etc to hda1..hdb5...    eg.. from being recognized as SCSI (and they aren't scsi)
<yknott> nagyv: i see, well i know of none better, yet
<K1765> Anyone know where I can get Libc header files?
<flake> now I got DRV2_VOL1_ and a DRV2_VOL1, the latter being empty
<epimeth> K1765: back
<epimeth> K1765: what did you need again?
<niclas> what script should end on .sh?
<sivaji> kopete has crashed i cant run it is there any way to run
<adi> niclas none its just a convention
<epimeth> K1765: $sudo apt-get install libc6-dev
<LjL> or just sudo apt-get install build-essential
<epimeth> sivaji: ctrl+esc, kill kopete.  then apt+f2 "kopete"
<niclas> I don't get it...
<LjL> which will give other 99% likely useful things
<epimeth> K1765: what LjL said... sudo apt-get install build-essential
<epimeth> K1765: this will give you many things you don't need... but you might also need some of them for the installation
<epimeth> K1765: better safe than sorry....
<flake> if one of my wine programs hangs and i can't alt-tab back, instead of the ctrl-alt-backspace, is there a way to force quit the winey program without logging out?
<niclas> is there anyone who can give me a more detailed description on how to get gmail-notify to autostart?
<niclas> or explain the previous one...
<niclas> :) I'm really new at this
<epimeth> flake: click on the "x" until you get a popup asking you if you want to kill it... or ctrl+esc and select the process you want to kill
<flake> sometimes i test out a full-screen dx app
<epimeth> don't you guys just hate it when you're helping someone and they just dissapear?
<epimeth> :-)
<flake> lol
<flake> i clicked on konvo
<flake> thanks, faster to c-a-b
* epimeth hands flake the "putz for the hour" award
<niclas> yknott: apparently I haven't registered
<niclas> can't talk to you in there...
<yknott> niclas: no worries
<niclas> by the way, how do I register?
<flake> that's how i earned the username I gave myself
<epimeth> flake: whups... thought you were the guy with the kopete problem
* epimeth takes the award back
<flake> aww
<epimeth> oh... if you still want it you can have it
<yknott> /msg nickserv register help
<nagyv> niclas: sorry, I get lost in a website. But if I see, then yknott will help you now.
<niclas> where should I write that
<niclas> right here?
<epimeth> niclas: yes
<niclas> all of it
<epimeth> yes
<philippon> ok, had to change my name
<philippon> think Im registered now
<K1765> thanks epimeth
<Maruko> hi
<Maruko> can I ask u a question?
<Subsonic_> hey guys
<epimeth> K1765: everything work out?
<hendaus>  /join #gnokii
<Subsonic_> can I get some assistance with setting screen resolution
<epimeth> !ask | Maruko
<ubotu> Maruko: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Maruko> if I want xfce and gnome along with my kde I must give : sudo apt-get install xfce-desktop && gnome-desktop
<Subsonic_> I have just installed the nvidia driver, the quality is good however, the best res I can go to is 640x480
<Maruko> I just want the two DE not the programs
<K1765> im about to go try again right now
<epimeth> mark_: no... sudo apt-get install xfce-desktop gnome-desktop
<Maruko> ok
<epimeth> Maruko: what?
<Maruko> bu IO just get the DE or all the packages, programs and so on?
<n8k99> Maruko: the programs are also part of teh DE as well
<Maruko> I once installed XFCE but I didn't have all the XFCE programs
<Maruko> just thunar
<Subsonic_> anyone fancy giving me some help with graphics drivers?
<epimeth> Maruko: ummm.... depends on what you mean by "programs"  you'll probably get nautilus and whatever the PIM for gnome is... same for xfce
<dwidmann> subsonic: tried running "sudo nvidia-settings"?
<n8k99> then you don't want teh *-desktop packages Maru
<epimeth> Subsonic_: maybe... whats the problem?
<Maruko> cannot find xfce-desktop
<Subsonic_> i'll give it a go
<n8k99> Maruko: xubuntu-desktop
<n8k99> ubuntu-desktop
<n8k99> those are the metapackages to install those two environments
<Dinithion> I installed fiesty just now, but when I try to start k3b nothing happens. When I try to start k3b from a terminal i doesn't say anything. It doesn't start and no debug information at all. Have someone expirienced that?
<epimeth> Dinithion: does your mouse cursor change?
<Subsonic_> right, I tried sudo nvidia-settings
<Subsonic_> still no joy
<Rictoo> LjL: I setup the smartctl in /etc/sudoers, but I still have to enter a pass to use it
<Subsonic_> for some reason it seems to think that my lcd screen can only do 640x480
<Dinithion> epimeth Yes it does, but nothing else. It doesn't read from the harddisk either
<epimeth> ctrl+esc and kill the k3b process
<epimeth> then try running it again
<MrC_> hi there ,i would to add PcLinuxOS 2007 to my pc,does anyone knows if ubuntu/kubuntu works well with dual-boot,i have install full HD for ubuntu/kubuntu
<Thehound666> I have an issue, I did sudo aptitude hold linux-image linux-image-generic linux-headers linux-headers-generic linux-generic in hopes to not have adept force the kernel upgrade on me
<Thehound666> it didn't work
<easytiger> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Thehound666> what did I do wrong or is it a very annoying bug?
<Subsonic_> dwidmann: do you have any other ideas?
<sivaji> easytiger: whether linux supports vmware
<Rictoo> LjL: I setup the smartctl in /etc/sudoers, but I still have to enter a pass to use it
<easytiger> sivaji: sorry?
<sivaji> easytiger: ok fine
<easytiger> what are you on about
<Subsonic_> anyone fancy giving me some help with a graphics problem?
<Thehound666> I do have a good reason for refusing the kernel update
<Dinithion> epimeth There were several k3bs "running", but one of them won't be killed
<Rictoo> Guys, I setup to be able to use smartctl without root in /etc/sudoers, but I still have to enter a pass to use it
<Thehound666> I got fglrx working and don't want to break it
<sivaji> !ask | Subsonic_
<ubotu> Subsonic_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<epimeth> Dinithion: then open a terminal window
<K1765> epimeth: my kubuntu wont start back up. I restart the pc, now it goes to the loading screen, and loads, then goes to another loading screen and does nothing
<Subsonic_> I am having a problem with my nvidia card
<psykidellic> hi...i have a init  script which i copied to /etc/init.d folder .. now i want to configure it for varioys rc.d ... which tool should i use? my frnd said that i should not do it manually but rather use the tool but he couldnt tell me the tool :)
<psykidellic> *various
<epimeth> Dinithion: $ps fuxa | grep k3b
<Dinithion> epimeth still won't even with -9
<Thehound666> the proprietary driver do you use that?
<Thehound666> installs very easy
<Subsonic_> nvidia-settings seems to see it ok however, it doesn't let me move the resolution about 640x480
<Thehound666> but you need to do a konsole login
<epimeth> Dinithion: odd that... try a reboot?
<epimeth> K1765: what happens when you alt+ctrl+f1?
<Subsonic_> oops
<sivaji> i could see more than 100 process are but all most of them are doing nothing can i kill that
<Subsonic_> nvidia-settings seems to see it ok however, it doesn't let me move the resolution above 640x480
<K1765> epimeth: it goes to the login prompt
<Subsonic_> any ideas?
<Thehound666> proprietary driver?
<Thehound666> or open source
<epimeth> Dinithion: did you try killing it as sudo, btw?
<epimeth> K1765: okay, so your os is fine, its just a driver problem
<Dinithion> epimeth I'll try
<epimeth> K1765: this is whty we backed up xorg.conf first
<ahmed> guys ,, when i try to access the login in the administration of gnome i get this message : GDM (The GNOME Display Manager) is not running.,,, its true because i installed kde but how to switch back to gnome login manager ??
<K1765> epimeth: yea.. so how do i get back on kubuntu lol
<epimeth> K1765: log in through term1 and copy back xorg.conf... remember to do it as sudo
<Subsonic_> Anyone got anything I can try?
<epimeth> Subsonic_: you tried adding the resolutions manually to xorg.conf?
<Thehound666> try answering questions when they are asked and you might get better ideas from people =/
<K1765> epimeth: did i tell you im a complete noob
<Subsonic_> nope
<Subsonic_> vi xorg.conf?
<epimeth> K1765: lol... yup
<epimeth> Subsonic_: I prefer emacs
<K1765> epimeth: term1?
<epimeth> Subsonic_: :-)
<Subsonic_> loation?
<Subsonic_> oops
<hendaus> helpers, i install from wine nokia suite program, can anyone tell me how to uninstall it? thanx
<epimeth> K1765: terminal one... its the terminal you get to when you alt+ctrl+f1
<Subsonic_> location?
<Thehound666> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Subsonic_> thanks
<yuriy> does (k)ubuntu use some particular uid to lock the screen?
<epimeth> Subsonic_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<epimeth> oh
<yuriy> (Jucato, my problem from before has something to do with that ^)
<epimeth> damn you Thehound666!
<epimeth> :-)
<Thehound666> I had to deal alot with that file
<Thehound666> I have a newer ati card
<K1765> epimeth: I backed up xorg.conf in /home/ so how do i copy it to /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Dinithion> epimeth It seems to be a tough application :P I just rebooted so that seems unlikly aswell :/
<Thehound666> now you got room for me
<epimeth> $sudo cp /home/<your user name>/xorg.conf.back /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Thehound666> I am trying to kill the kernel upgrade in adept
<Thehound666> aptitude hold is doing nothing
<Thehound666> it says held back
<Thehound666> but adept still wants to upgrade
<epimeth> if it says held back it should be held back....
<K1765> kk ty epimeth
<Thehound666> what I thought too
<Thehound666> not the case this time
<K1765> epimeth: Did I install the wrong driver??
<epimeth> oohhhh... aptitude wants to upgrade?  you sure it doesn't just tell you that it's upgradeable?
<epimeth> K1765: aparently
<hendaus> any helper please!!! i install from wine nokia suite program, can anyone tell me how to uninstall it? thanx
<nagyv> philippon: I'm back
<epimeth> hendaus: you tried running the uninstaller using wine?
<K1765> epimeth: I have a geforce fx 5500, i got it FX series driver..so what else could be wrong??
<K1765> i got the*
<Andeh> Hello
<Andeh> Is there a way to move inactive/unused processes to swap to save memory?
<highlandcairn> does anyone know how to access the "commercial" repo for feisty?
<Andeh> Or do i need to wait for it to get full?
<Quinn_Storm> ok, another question -.-, I'm looking to replace kde-guidance-powermanager with kpowermanager, but I can't even find the upstream source of kpowermanager let alone a package...anyone have any idea about this?
<hendaus> epimeth:  i install from a live cd a program for nokia phone call nokia suite from wine, and i want to uninstall it
<epimeth> K1765: dunno.... try sudo apt-get install restricted-manager
<epimeth> hendaus: I dunno... never installed it :-)
<epimeth> hendaus: try a google search... "kubuntu nokia phone call suite uninstall"
<Andeh> Can I use MySQL to store an entire website? And if this is too irrelevant (probably is lol), is there an IRC channel for PHP, etc.?
<daaaman64> Andeh
<daaaman64> no
<epimeth> Andeh: ummmmm.... that is incredibly open ended
<Andeh> Store as in the html content. PHP would then get this and put it in the pages.
<daaaman64> Andeh, yes there is a PHP channel on freenode
<hendaus> ok thanx epimeth
<Andeh> open-ended?
<Andeh> LOL i got kicked due to overflow
<epimeth> Andeh: content management systems technically "store" websites in a database (ie mysql)... but they have to be loaded using the php... therefore the php is the actual website, it just takes the content from the db
<Thehound666> hey guys I found a pastebin that works
<Thehound666> maybe you can see something wrong with the dialog I get back
<frojnd> can someone take a look at this error, CINELERRA gives me this error when I start cinelerra. What does it mean??? I screened it since I wasn't able to copy the text.
<Thehound666> http://paste.uni.cc/15884
<epimeth> Andeh: so what exactly is it you are asking?
<Andeh> epimeth: Yay, good to see you're learning. I just wanted to know if it is suitable to store a large website's content in mysql databases with IDs for every page. I know it's definately better than having loads of flat files, or one huge one  (php would have to load all the content and find the page then filter it and echo it) so i thought i could use MySQL.
<Andeh> yay
<epimeth> Thehound666: I don't see anything wrong with it... except for maybe you don't specify the version?
<Thehound666> hmmm
<epimeth> Andeh: learning?
<Thehound666> give it a shot though linux-generic is still in adept's list
<Thehound666> with no version after it
<Andeh> epimeth: lol?
<epimeth> Andeh: ;-)
<Andeh> :-)
<epimeth> Andeh: as I told someone earlier, 'better' is a relative term.  flat files will load fastest, followed by pure php, and lastly a mysql solution
<epimeth> Andeh: but flat files lead to much confusion and are almost impossible to rewrite when the site is redesigned
<frojnd> If I do like this: sudo echo "0x7fffffff" > /proc/sys/kernel/shmmax    what will do this?? It was in error note when I started the cinelerra: http://shrani.si/?cinelerra11fvi.png
<Andeh> I want a CMS but most are crappy and bloated, mostly i was going for a forum system with a VERY light home page/etc that has loads of stuff and can load content from the forum.
<Andeh> i gtg
<epimeth> Andeh: the ideal solution is the have a mix of php pages which load content from the database.. ie a CMS
<Andeh> bi
<Andeh> yes
<Andeh> bye
<yuriy> Quinn_Storm: i think you're thinking of kpowersave
<firecrotch> Anyone know how I can get custom smileys to work in Gaim?
<Quinn_Storm> yuriy: you are correct
<apokryphos> ubotu: info kpowersave
<sivaji> is any developer here please tell me
<ubotu> kpowersave: HAL based power management applet for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3271 kB, installed size 5080 kB
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<epimeth> sivaji: kubuntu developer or just any developer?
<epimeth> sivaji: cuz I'm a developer....
<sivaji> kubuntu
<epimeth> sivaji: what is it you need from them?
<apokryphos> !anyone
<sivaji> can u tell me what disk scheduling algo u r using
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<K1765> epimeth: sudo cp /home/michael/xorg.conf.back /etc/X11/xorg.conf didnt work
<K1765> epimeth: said they dont exist.. >.>
<epimeth> K1765: lol
<sivaji> epimeth can  u tell me what disk scheduling algo u r using
<epimeth> K1765: sudo cp /home/michael/WHATEVER_YOU_CALLED_THE_BACKUP /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<K1765> epimeth, what is the name of the backup in /etc/x11/
<sivaji> epimeth :
<epimeth> sivaji: right... you're looking for a kernel developer
<epimeth> K1765: I told you to back up the file... you said you put it in your home
<epimeth> sivaji: I'm sure that info is publicly available... do a google search
<K1765> epimeth: I did, what would it copy has, i copied /etc/x11/xorg.conf to /home/./ would it just be /etc/x11/xorg.conf?
<K1765> epimeth: i mean xorg.conf
<K1765> hha
<epimeth> K1765: so yes... you just copy it back
<epimeth> K1765: sudo cp /home/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<K1765> kk
<epimeth> or even just sudo cp /home/xorg.conf /etc/X11/
<K1765> k lol
<epimeth> erm /home/michael
<highlandcairn> has anyone successfully installed vmware server using feisty?
<K1765> if this doesnt work im screwed.. ey?
<Thehound666> put the version
<Thehound666> no love
<epimeth> K1765: it will work... the only thing the Nvidia install did that could break your system was replace xorg.conf
<K1765> im about to love windows again.. seeing how i cant even get the drivers to work
<Thehound666> or is the version I supposed to put is my current kernel
<Thehound666> I said hold version of the upgrade
<K1765> brb
<epimeth> K1765: bite your tongue!
<Thehound666> I really don't want to be the guinea pig of seeing if the ati driver works on the new kernel
<MaTiAz> K1765: That was the same feeling I had when I didn't get stuff working :)
<epimeth> Thehound666: just run the upgrade... if it doesn't work you can always boot into an older kernel!
<epimeth> of course, back up anything important first....
<K1765> lmao epimeth
<K1765> epimeth: it says /etc/x11/ doesn't exist
<Thehound666> but fglrx is in the kernel, should I uninstall it? might seem decent to just take it and change my default boot to the old kernel
<Thehound666> just so adept shuts up
<epimeth> K1765: X
<epimeth> K1765: x != X
<epimeth> K1765: linux is case sensitive
<K1765> oh well go figure LOL
<epimeth> Thehound666: exactly what I'm saying :-)
<Thehound666> thanks for the help
<Thehound666> will have to do that after I finish ftping up stuff
<Quinn_Storm> yeah I'm back with another annoying question...I've got a strange bug with my volume hotkeys where mute toggle works, but volume change doesn't (its detected fine, but instead of changing I get a display that shows 11% no matter what if I push volUp, and 0% no matter what on volDown)
<epimeth> Thehound666: hope everything will be okay... google your card and the kernel vers... see if anyone has problems
<K1765> epimeth: ok.. i type sudo cp /home/michael/xorg.conf /etc/X11/ and it just goes to the next line and does nothing or says nothing
<asso_> salut
<epimeth> K1765: now type sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<K1765> wooh.. ok brb lol
<Thehound666> I am one of the few that got my card working
<Thehound666> :)
<Thehound666> took some surgery to the modules
<ubuntu_> hello
<Thehound666> Radeon X1950PRO XGE
<epimeth> Thehound666: ooohhhh... so you know what you're doing then... be a man and upgrade, then get the card working again! and tell the world how you did it :-p
<Thehound666> lol
<Thehound666> I actually tried a 2.6.21 kernel but fglrx is not ready for it yet
<epimeth> show off you're mad driver haxx0ring skillz
<Thehound666> or I would have kept it
<epimeth> we're on 20, right?
<Thehound666> yes
<epimeth> kay
<epimeth> :-)
<epimeth> I just let the upgrade do whatever it wants :-)
<epimeth> I want my HDA sound card to actually work without a hack :-( *sobs*
<Thehound666> the kernel rejects fglrx like the freaky guy down the street
<Thehound666> :P
<Thehound666> that is 2.6.21
<Quinn_Storm> epimeth: what's wrong with your HDA card?
<epimeth> Quinn_Storm: it doesn't work properly...
<epimeth> duh :-p
<Quinn_Storm> epimeth: I gathered that much :-P
<Quinn_Storm> epimeth: what specifically is wrong?
<epimeth> pre-patch or post-patch?
<Quinn_Storm> either, as I did come into this late
<Subsonic_> epimeth:  I had a look in the xorg.conf and it lists the monitors modes correctly
<Subsonic_> I am guessing it is the driver
<epimeth> Quinn_Storm: you didn't... we were just talking about drivers so I brought up the fact that my sound card is patched :-)
<Quinn_Storm> ah
<Quinn_Storm> patched how, then?
<epimeth> Subsonic_: the only thing I know about display drivers is that I installed the 915resolution package in order to fix mine....
<Robban> Anybody know a utility to change registers in the chipset, like WPCREDIT for widows?
<Subsonic_> how do I get that?
<epimeth> Quinn_Storm: patched with an alsa driver specific to a laptop very similar (but juuuust different enough) to mine
<epimeth> Quinn_Storm: I'll find the bug report for you....
<Quinn_Storm> did you first try all the 'model=' varieties for your chipset?
<Subsonic_> epimeth: how do I get that?
<cloyette> hi guys cn you tell me how to configure n connect to my wiresless network
<epimeth> !915resolution
<cloyette> i am using feisty
<Subsonic_> !915resolution
<Subsonic_> just type that?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 915resolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> Quinn_Storm: https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=2725
<epimeth> Quinn_Storm: so now I have the following problems:
<Quinn_Storm> epimeth: it seems it won't let me see it without loging in, moment
<Quinn_Storm> ah nevermind, found it
<epimeth> Quinn_Storm: PCM does not have a 'mute' option, so the 'mute' button doesn't work
<Quinn_Storm> PCM never has 'mute'
<Quinn_Storm> you have to make Front the main channel
<Quinn_Storm> or whatever it is there
<epimeth> Quinn_Storm: nope... then plugging in a mic doesn't mute the speakers and move the sound control to the mic :-)
<titanix88> Quinn_Storm: Did u configure ur keyboard layout?
<cloyette> someone help me with my wireless pleeez
<Quinn_Storm> epimeth: then your driver isn't really supporting your chipset just yet
<epimeth> well, it *does* mute the speakers... but sound control is still on 'front', so volume unmutes the speakers and changes *their* volume
<Quinn_Storm> titanix88: my keyboard layout isn't the problem, as I mentioned before, it responds to the keys, just not correctly
<epimeth> Quinn_Storm: exactly :-)
<titanix88> Quinn_Storm: i mean keyboard brand or identification?
<Quinn_Storm> titanix88: that has nothing to do with it, honest, it worked before a recent update even
<Quinn_Storm> (gutsy update that is)
<epimeth> Quinn_Storm: that reminds me... acpi isn't fully supported for the keyboard yet, either :-)
<Rictoo> Guys, I setup to be able to use smartctl without root in /etc/sudoers, but I still have to enter a pass to use it
<Quinn_Storm> epimeth: weird laptop you have there
<epimeth> fn+f11 doesn't register as anything
<titanix88> hendaus: hi
<epimeth> Quinn_Storm: no... just ultra new and friggin awesome :-p
<Quinn_Storm> heh
<Quinn_Storm> yeah well I'm on a Darter
<Rictoo> rictoo ALL=NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/smartctl
<Rictoo> That's what I put in sodoers
<Rictoo> but whenever I run it as root, I still have to enter a passsword
<epimeth> ooooohhhh ubuntu certified
<ubuntu_> hello
<K1765> epimeth: that didnt work, it restarted, the Kubuntu logo came up, the loading bar didnt move, then it went to a blank black screen, with the cursor _
<Thehound666> how is this for glxgears anyways? My drivers seem optimal?
<Thehound666> 28539 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5707.703 FPS
<Thehound666> 28745 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5748.863 FPS
<Thehound666> 28343 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5668.575 FPS
<Rictoo> Guys, I setup to be able to use smartctl without root in /etc/sudoers, but I still have to enter a pass to use it. I put this in /etc/sudoers: rictoo ALL=NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/smartctl
<epimeth> K1765: send me a pastebin link of your xorg.conf
<epimeth> Thehound666: well color me jealous!
<K1765> .......im on a different pc and couldnt anyways cuz dunno how lol
<Thehound666> not sure what average is
<Subsonic_> guys where can I get instructions on how to install the latest nvidia drivers?
<epimeth> 4462 frames in 5.0 seconds = 892.224 FPS
<epimeth> 4009 frames in 5.0 seconds = 801.714 FPS
<epimeth> 5179 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1035.609 FPS
<epimeth> 5320 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1063.990 FPS
<K1765> subsonic_: lol ive been trying the past 3 hours to get mine working.. good luck..
<Quinn_Storm> ugh if even I knew what packange *handled* it in kubuntu that'd help...as often is the case, its not something standard
<Thehound666> me. mark the .run file as executable and place in home folder
<Thehound666> logout
<Thehound666> then do a console login
<epimeth> Subsonic_: go to help.ubuntu.com/community and type in nvidia in the search bar on top
<Thehound666> do sudo ./filename
<stupid_cupid> hello
<Thehound666> then follow the prompts
<Thehound666> boot into recovery mode and choose nvidia
<Rictoo> Guys, I setup to be able to use smartctl without root in /etc/sudoers, but I still have to enter a pass to use it. I put this in /etc/sudoers: rictoo ALL=NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/smartctl
<stupid_cupid> hi
<Zhanev> hi
<Thehound666> if you have issues and have intel on-board blacklist intel_agp
<K1765> epimeth: =/
<epimeth> K1765: best I can offer you at the second :-(
<Thehound666> oh forgot to say what to type in recovery mode
<epimeth> K1765: actually!
<Thehound666> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<K1765> epimeth: boo?
<Thehound666> also choose kernel framebuffer off
<epimeth> K1765: yea... do what Thehound666 just said
<epimeth> K1765: and if *that* doesn't work:
<Quinn_Storm> ok nevermind its just normal kmilo...
<K1765> epimeth: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg??
* Thehound666 has an nvidia card too which is much more cooperative than ati
<cox377> does anyone have any idea what the commandline would be to restart azureus from command line, it's the full azureus not the headless?
<cloyette_> guys can someone plleeeeez help me with my wireless
<epimeth> K1765: open the xorg.conf file and see if you can find where it says driver nvidia... and change nvidia to nv
<apokryphos> !wireless | cloyette_
<ubotu> cloyette_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Thehound666> -java azureus.jar?
<epimeth> K1765: yea, what you said :-)
<Zhanev> Q: I've observed some problems with youtube recently.  My bandwidth is 10 times slower when downloading from youtube than from anywhere else (I've tried dailymotion for example and works fine).  Anybody else has seen this?  It's my provider?  Or is it youtube/google?
<Thehound666> from the directory
<epimeth> cloyette_: what's the problem?
<K1765> epimeth: now im confused to hell.. so how do i open it and change it.. in term1 lol
<cloyette_> it's not connecting epimeth
<epimeth> Zhanev: its youtube/google and/or your provider :-)
<epimeth> K1765: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<epimeth> K1
<cloyette_> it says there are no detectable wireless networks
<Zhanev> epimeth: both? fucking hell :(
<K1765> epimeth: do i do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg also?
<epimeth> K1765: then you edit it and hit ctrl+x to exit. it will ask you if you want to save, you type "Y", then hit enter
<epimeth> :-)
<epimeth> K1765: you do the dpkg reconfigure first
<epimeth> Zhanev: what?
<Thehound666> it's a good idea but you can try without and if it boots fine
<Thehound666> check xorg.conf
<Thehound666> should say nvidia for device
<epimeth> cloyette_: open a terminal and type in iwconfig
<cloyette_> ok epimeth
<cloyette_> it says no wireless extensions epimeth
<epimeth> cloyette_: then your driver isn't installed properly
<cloyette_> ok...can u help me installing it?
<epimeth> cloyette_: I would but I'm itching to get the hell out of work... its 10pm here
<Thehound666> drivers are the worst thing about Linux I must say. You're home free once you get past that
<epimeth> cloyette_: in the meanwhile check this link out:
<epimeth> !wireless | cloyette_
<ubotu> cloyette_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<epimeth> cloyette_: if that doesn't help you then come back here... someone will help you out
<epimeth> Thehound666: totally
<cloyette_> ok thanx
<epimeth> good luck :-)
<dwidmann> Subsonic_: I may
<Subsonic_> dwidmann: are you still able to help?
<Rictoo> Guys, I setup to be able to use smartctl without root in /etc/sudoers, but I still have to enter a pass to use it. I put this in /etc/sudoers: rictoo ALL=NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/smartctl
<dwidmann> Subsonic_: I was downstairs, sorry for the (rather long) delay
<Subsonic_> no problem
<Subsonic_> I am in a spot with my nvidia drivers and need to install some new ones.
<cloyette_> ok guys...is there anyone else in here that can help me with my wireless problem??
<Subsonic_> are there any packages available to do this for me easily?
<dwidmann> Subsonic_: new ones eh? Are you using Kubuntu 7.04 or an earlier release?
<dwidmann> Subsonic_: also, how did you go about installing them to begin with (yes, this matters)
<Subsonic_> they were fine on the default installation
<Subsonic_> I then went to install a product called linuxmce
<Subsonic_> the first thing it did was complain about my drivers and ask if I wanted to update them
<Subsonic_> I said yes and have had this problem since then
<Ferodin> How do I instal the MP3 codecs? Im pretty new to Kubuntu :/
<Subsonic_> the monitor reolutions are all listed fine in xorg.conf
<Subsonic_> oops
<dwidmann> Subsonic_: the answers to the questsions I asked?
<Subsonic_> the monitor resolutions are all listed fine in xorg.conf
<Thehound666> about right, there is this graphic driver installer the ubuntu community raves about. All it results for me is wrong driver and unable to start xserver
<dwidmann> !mp3 | Ferodin
<Subsonic_> sorry first one didn't see it
<ubotu> Ferodin: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Thehound666> trying to remember its name
<Thehound666> because I say avoid it
<Subsonic_> 7.04
<dwidmann> and the second (I never got an answer for that either)
<Subsonic_> also, how did you go about installing them to begin with (yes, this matters)?
<Ferodin> thank you very much Ubotu
<Subsonic_> this one?
<dwidmann> Yeah, that one
<Admiral_Chicago> Ferodin: thats a bot..
<Ferodin> haha :>
<Subsonic_> I then went to install a product called linuxmce, the first thing it did was complain about my drivers and ask if I wanted to update them, I said yes and have had this problem since then
<Subsonic_> the monitor resolutions are all listed fine in xorg.conf
<Thehound666> all I can say is the standard windows way only Linuxed
<voicu> what was the command to get the uuid of the harddrives?
<Thehound666> remove that program
<pabligeno> hi .|
<pabligeno> alguien que hable espaoL?
<Thehound666> then purge all your drivers configs
<Thehound666> reinstall the right drivers
<Subsonic_> the reolution before linuxmce got involved was 1280x1024 or something similar
<dwidmann> Subsonic_: okay ... try this: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"
<voicu> pabligeno: try #kubuntu-es or #ubuntu-es
<cloyette_> plz somebody help me with my wireless
<cloyette_> plz plz plz
<Subsonic_> will do
<Thehound666> I could try if it's basic cloyette but I only have 1 wireless card, which Kubuntu auto-detected fine
<voicu> so, can someone please tell me the command that returns the harddisk uuid's?
<cloyette_> really??
<Subsonic_> brb
<cloyette_> well uhm thehound666 what did u do to connect to the wireless
<cloyette_> ??
<Thehound666> yeah it's hit or miss with Kubuntu
<Ferodin> bah, When I open amarok and try to download the MP3 codecs, It just hangs, and I have to terminate it... any suggestions?
<Thehound666> it pretty much detected the pci card and activated it as my lan connection
<Thehound666> not much fiddling iirc
<Thehound666> I did have to kill eth0
<Thehound666> made my connection a bit less stable
<Thehound666> don't ask me why
<Thehound666> Ferodin: Amarok is junk for that for some bug. try a konsole and type
<Thehound666> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Thehound666> with amarok closed
<Thehound666> should work fine after
<Ferodin> ah, cheers, il try that
<Subsonic_> dwidmann: i have done that and it installed
<Subsonic_> do I need to change the linking within xorg.conf from nvidia to nvidia-glx-new?
<dwidmann> Subsonic_: no, but you do need to restart x
<Thehound666> no nvidia is proper if you're using proprietary. I thinks it's "nv" for open source
<Thehound666> I do a full reboot to let the kernel reload
<Subsonic_> I have just rebooted
<Thehound666> my preference
<Thehound666> since these drivers do install kernel modules
<Subsonic_> just coming back up now
<dwidmann> Subsonic_: try running "sudo nvidia-settings" and changing the res, see what it does
<hinesd> helloo
<sorsis> how do i make windows cascade in a way macosx does while selecting next active application?
<hinesd> is there anyone in here?
<hinesd> anyone know  if when you boot
<hinesd> it gives error 16
<hinesd> from grub
<hinesd> andone know how to fix that\
<Thehound666> maybe reinstall grub from the live cd if I can recall how it's done
<philippon> how do I register
<philippon> ?
<hinesd> reinstalling from a live cd?
<Thehound666> do /msg nickserv register password email
<Thehound666> or the other way around
<hinesd> ok
<Thehound666> I always mix it up
<hinesd> but heres the thing
<Subsonic_> Just crashed the machine
<hinesd> what i did
<Meglo> http://lolcode.com/home
<Subsonic_> won't boot
<hinesd> was installed xp
<Subsonic_> lol
<Ferodin> Thehound666: I've installed the extracodecs, but it still wont work ...
<Subsonic_> I am re-installing
<hinesd> yeAG
<Subsonic_> :-)
<hinesd> i JSU CRASHED MINE
<hinesd> AND I CNA'T GET THE THE XP PARTITION TO get my data back
<hinesd> oops caps
<hinesd> haha
<hinesd> jsut sayes error 16
<Thehound666> hmm odd did it close while you did? sometimes a hung proggie shows in ksysguard
<Subsonic_> I will install new and then run that apt-get nvidia-glx-new command instead of the open off the cd
<Thehound666> after you think it's gone
<Subsonic_> will the glx driver run open gl apps?
<Ferodin> I open the file with amarok, It loads, but then it just closes  :S
<Thehound666> yes I know what happened is ntldr erased your MBR and it's not finding windows on the partition it expects, instead it's launching grub
<Thehound666> a grub reinstall should fix it
<Thehound666> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<gan|y|med> hi
<Ferodin> ah, yes! Kaffeine saves my day!!
<Thehound666> <Ferodin> ah, yes! Kaffeine saves my day!!
<Thehound666> usually ruins mine
<Thehound666> jk lol
<Ferodin> haha :P amarok ruins mine
<Thehound666> hinesd link was for you
<Thehound666> that should solve it all unless you weren't careful
<Thehound666> and overwritten Ubuntu
<Thehound666> I hope not
<Thehound666> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Thehound666> if you missed it
<hinesd> hi srry went to bathroom
<hinesd> this is actually the exact process i used
<hinesd> to install it
<hinesd> the one on the link you posted
<hinesd> and now it sayes
<hinesd> error 16
<hinesd> which i do beleive is
<hinesd> inconsistent files system
<andre> hello, I jus removed my master optical drive and replaced it with my secondary one, now the drive is not recognized, what can I do?
<diego_> hi
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hinesd> ok
<diego_> ok
<diego_> who manages here
<hinesd> so basically i followed the directions on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<andre> I jus removed my master optical drive and replaced it with my secondary one, now the drive is not recognized, what can I do?
<diego_> did you check the switches on the unit
<andre> was that for me?
<diego_> yes
<andre> yes i did
<diego_> ok
<Thehound666> if by some freak occurance your partition got set inactive you can use gparted in the live cd to set it active
<Thehound666> can install it right in the live session
<Thehound666> how I modify partitions
<rock_> jou
<rock_> was geht
<andre> <diego> any ideas what could be wrong?
<Andeh> Hello...
<diego_> are you talking about a cdrom unit, or something like that?
<andre> yes...dvdrom
<Andeh> How does a raid01 array work? I know raid 10 has several raid0 sets, but how does raid 01 work then?
<hinesd> ok, so if i messed everything up if i get the partitioner on the live-cd to work then i cna reinstall on a new partition or the same partition?
<diego_> my question is if did you check the master/slave phisical switch in the unit
<andre> yes i did...i disconnected them and reconnected
<Andeh> And another question, why are there 421 people in the room and only 5 active?
<andre> the drive can open just isn't detected by the filesystem
<diego_> ahh
<cloyette> guys...i'm really desperate
<cloyette> can someone pleez help me with my driver?
<diego_> i just dont know,sorry
<Andeh> cloyette: Get a taxi.
<andre> thanks anyways
<Andeh> Wow... silence
<cloyette> ok...i have a serious problem with my wireless driver
<cloyette> can someone help me pleez??
<neverblue> ?
<neverblue> begging?
<neverblue> you have resorted to begging?
<hinesd> look on the driver's site
<Andeh> Apparently the #ubuntu channel made her beg, right?
<neverblue> how do u know its a her?
<Andeh> The *AAARGH* people in there are *twitch* rude.
<philippon>  /msg NickServ help IDENTIFY
<Andeh> Because I bought my dolphin.
<titanix88> hendaus: wb
<Andeh> (CORRECTION: @post 9 lines away: "Him or Her")
<Andeh> ViRgiLiO's looks like his modem is rebooting.
<Andeh> lol
<Andeh> All my neighbours, the ones close enough anyway, have passwords on their wireless.
<Andeh> Is there a simple tool to hack their connections so I can have their internet? Mine sucks.
<Andeh> (Not the kind of thing you get asked often eh?
<Andeh> )
<gan|y|med> i have a compilation problem with an ubuntu-rt kernel and fglrx. could anybody have a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23147/ please?
<hinesd> I first setup ubuntu from a live cd then installed xp, now xp made my linux grub disapear(inactive?) so  i tried to reinstall it using the commands from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 and now it jsut sayes error 16 every time i boot up.
<Cosmoboy> hi!
<Cosmoboy> I need help to delete an interface in iwconfig, i've just readed the man file but nothing
<Cosmoboy> does omeone can give me the command please?
<Andeh> A slightly less stupid question might be: "My graphics card is an obsolete ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9200 that the website doesnt even have a WINDOWS download for, let alone linux!
<Andeh> Can i still get drivers/acceleration for this? BERYL sucks without them, even crashes X sometimes!
<yknott> Cosmoboy: what do you mean by delete an interface? ok i understand delete and interface, but what do you wish to accomplish?
<hendaus> thanx titanix88 :)
<Cosmoboy> i've just putted an usb wifi key
<Andeh> yknott: Probably means to remove the device from the list and disable it?
<Cosmoboy> and i've got 2 interface for the wifi
<innernaut> anyone know of a package for ubuntu that can convert word 2007 docx files to pdf?
<Andeh> innernaut: No, but there are ones form converting DOCX to something a PDF program can handle...
<Cosmoboy> and when i launch wifi-radar in a shell it gives me wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning : Operation not supported
<yknott> innernaut: oowrite?
<yknott> oowriter?
<Cosmoboy> but there is a wlan0
<innernaut> Andeh: like what?
<Andeh> innernaut: Well, OpenOffice Writer (oowriter) is like MS Word, and can open Word documents. It has a PDF export function in the File menu.
<Andeh> I am not certain about XDOC but it's worth a try
<cloyette> guys...plz wireless help
<cloyette> i'm beggin
<Cosmoboy> yknott: had you understood? i've got bad english :)
<innernaut> Andeh: yeah, I tried it... no go, I am checking to see if they might have an update or something...
<yknott> Andeh: for the windows driver of mobility radeon 9200, seems you would use  http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/xp/radeon-prer300-xp.html  and http://www.driverheaven.net/modtool/
<Andeh> innernaut: There is probably a plugin for Writer, but I am certain there is a converter for docx to doc.
<Andeh> The whole point of docx is to make it more flexible, compatible and smaller because it is written in XML.
<Andeh> yknott: Yay thanks!
<yknott> Andeh: and yet?
<Andeh> yknott:?
<yknott> Andeh: and for gnu/linux, i have the mobility 9600, which i can use the generic ati driver or the fglrx driver
<yknott> i am not sure if the radeon mobility 9200 fits under that too
<Andeh> yknott: I tried the lowest one i could find but it messed up X...
<Cosmoboy> yknott: any idea?
<innernaut> andeh:  yes, but for some reason, when I convert my document from docx to doc and load the doc in word 2003, it isn't properly formatted...  so I am hoping a conversion to pdf will yield an accurate conversion
<Andeh> innernaut: Exporting to PDF leaves the document exactly as it is, so if it looks crap now, the pdf will look crap.
<yknott> Cosmoboy: i am not familiar with wifi-radar;
<yknott> innernaut: may i know why you are using docx?
<Andeh> innernaut: Do you only have access to the docx version?
<Andeh> yknott: If innernaut made it, he would have exported it to something more compatible by now. I am guessing it is not his document.
<Cosmoboy> yknott: ok...but how can i delete it?
<fredo> hello
<ozzicle> Anyone have any ideas on a twinview setup that lets me maximize certain programs across both monitors as opposed to just the monitor the window is locate don?
<Cosmoboy> i saw in ifconfig I can down any interface I want yknott
<Cosmoboy> but with iwconfig I didn't found
<Andeh> yknott: Both pages are windows specific (my drivers).
<yknott> yeah iwconfig lets you configure the wireless options; ifconfig would let you down/up any of the hardware
<yknott> Andeh: yeah, they were both for the windows versions; i thought you mentioned that you could not even get the windows driver for it ;)
<Andeh> yknott: "They dont even have windows drivers, LET ALONE LINUX" lol
<yknott> :D
<Andeh> innernaut: I am reading that DOCX is simply lots of XML files and a doc inside a zip.
<Andeh> innernaut: So basically, try renaming your docx to a zip, and open the DOC. It might work, probably will look crap but i reccomend trying
<hinesd> mine sayes  when i type setup (hd0,0) it sayes it finds stage 1 but not stage 2
<Andeh> innernaut: Rename it to a zip, then open it and look thru the folders for a doc
<tidrion> how do I add repositories to adept
<tidrion> and is Feisty out for PPC?
<yknott> Andeh: which driver are you using now? "ati" ?
<Andeh> yknott: OK, i need Mob. Radeon 9200 support under LINUX. Kubuntu.
<Andeh> yknott: Driver? I didn't specify anything but the screen is fine (apart from Beryl which has tearing) so i am assuming Ubuntu was smart enough to select the ATI option.
<yknott> Andeh: perhaps the regular radeon driver will work for the mobility version, i am not sure though    http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon-prer200.html
<yknott> Andeh: so then you already have support for your hardware through the "ati" driver
<Andeh> yknott: Yes but acceleration is shit
<innernaut> yknot & andeh:  actually it is my resume, I am just using a new template that isn't supported in 2003...  so this thing needs to look perfect...  It prints great from word2007, but i assume most employers who i would send it to are still using word 2003...
<Andeh> yknott: lol sorry. I'd prefer anything to speed it up.
<Andeh> innernaut: Again, why are you using docx?
<innernaut> andeh:  for the new template
<Andeh> innernaut: Do you have ONLY linux access now?
<yknott> so from word2007 make it into a pdf
<Andeh> innernaut: Cause you locked yourself into a Microsopht issue...
<innernaut> andeh: no... I have vmware runnning...
<yknott> innernaut:  so use pdfcreator on windows
<Andeh> innernaut: oh. Vista?
<Andeh> lol
<innernaut> andeh: no, just xp...
<yknott> innernaut: then "print" from word2007 to the pdfcreator printer
<Andeh> innernaut: Using Office 2007 right?
<yknott> innernaut: which will make a pdf
<Andeh> innernaut: Office itself has a PDF creator.
<Andeh> innernaut: LOL next time tell us you have office 2007 :-D
<Andeh> LOL ATIs program sucks. If i had a $300 graphics card, they would make me buy a worse one and give me a 50 dollar discount :)
<innernaut> andeh & yknott: yeah...  It is "not responding"... gotta love the MS error feedback
<hinesd> grub> root (hd0,0)
<hinesd> grub> setup (hd0,0)
<hinesd>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes
<hinesd>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... no
<hinesd> Error 25: Disk read error
<Andeh> innernaut: ROFL
<yknott> innernaut: from office2007 can you not save it as doc (97/2000/xp)?
<Andeh> yknott:                                                  The ATI Proprietary Linux driver currently supports                           Radeon 8500 and later AGP or PCI Express graphics products,                           as well as FireGL 8700 and later products.  We do not                           currently plan to include support for any products                           earlier than this. Drivers for earlier                           pr
<Andeh> So 9200 mobility will work right?
<innernaut> yknott: yes... but when you open the doc in 2003 it still garbles the template
<yknott> innernaut: but really for a resume, for control over the page layout, you should be using a page layout program, perhaps scribus
<Andeh> yknott: Can't you export it directly to a PDF from Office2007??
<innernaut> innernaut:  is that for ubuntu?
<Andeh> yknott: Will the thing work then?
<yknott> Andeh: i do not know - i thought innernaut replied that he could but that office responds "not responding"
<Andeh> yknott: Oh. Um...
<yknott> Andeh:  i do not know if it will work, but you could try it anyhow;
<innernaut> yknott: not responding issue is true...
<innernaut> yknott: it freezes word completely... haha.. what a piece
<Andeh> yknott: "Try"ing resulted in 7 times spent reading unix manuals and restoring XORG.CONF backups... LOL...
<yknott> well press "Print Screen" save it in ms paint as a bmp, lol :)
<yknott> innernaut: so then you may try pdfcreator  pdfcreator.sf.net
<innernaut> heheh
<Andeh> innernaut: You should run whatever you are running on my hardware... Guarantees weeks of fun...
<yknott> Andeh: o so you tried it already and found that the fglrx driver does not work ?
<Andeh> innernaut: If your perspective of fun is clicking repeatedly at the END TASK button
<yknott> with the mobility 9200?
<Andeh> yknott: No, i tried it half a year ago when ATI was a company.
<innernaut> andeh: yes...  and don't forget "Send error report?"  ... what rubbish
<Andeh> Back then everything they had for linux blew my system up
<Andeh> innernaut: Send error report works when my internet is unplugged. Apparently if you DO have internet it checks how crappy your connection is and slows down the simulation accordingly.
<Andeh> innernaut: Apparently my schools 30MB/s internet does it faster than this crap.
<yknott> Andeh: feel like sharing your X log?
<innernaut> andeh:  Oh great...  now windows wants to reboot after claiming it installed the updates I told it not to install... the glory
<yknott> Andeh: it appears that the fglrx driver supports MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),
<Andeh> innernaut: Oh joy! Now we can sit and happily stare at the rolling bars!!!
<Andeh> yknott: Yay. I'm glad ATI got its 3.2 billion and left AMD with the job to not screw my system every time i install drivers!
<Andeh> I am very random today
<Andeh> So, i'll install this crap shall I?
<Andeh> LOL the driver only supports 32 bit linux... oh the glory
<Andeh> LOL luckily this is crap hardware from years ago (is 32bit)
<yknott> i have the fglrx operating on 64bit
<Andeh> yknott: Yes, it supports AMD
<yknott> :D
<innernaut> andeh & yknott:  found something that could be valuable...  trying it...  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2352335&postcount=3
<yknott> innernaut: even if you can read the docx file, that does not mean the import will be flawless
<Andeh> If i bought the most expensive dual core availible from intel i would gape in horror at the drivers inability to accelerate my uber crap graphics card.
<yknott> innernaut: and one may wonder the degree to which ms has made it so
<yknott> Andeh: intel makes dual core graphics chips? ;)
<Andeh> yknott: DOC has been around for 12 years and reading is 80% perfect, writing is 60% good.
<Andeh> yknott: Dual core PROCESSOR. Using this crappy 9200 graphics card.
<yknott> Andeh: nor should it increase the performance of the graphics card
<Rictoo> How do I change the resolution at the login screen? Because my normal user resolution is 1280x1024, but kubuntu always puts the login screen at 1600
<Rictoo> :\
<innernaut> yknott:  I am keeping my fingers crossed
<Rictoo> Oh, and my monitor only supports 1280x1024 (highest)
<Rictoo> :p
<yknott> Andeh: but essentially you want to run beryl ?
<Andeh> yknott: Essentially i want to throw this crap at my window. And beryl is too slow for the rest of my PC anyway, so no. I want drivers.
<Andeh> Wow that was good
<yknott> Andeh: and you have drivers ;)
<yknott> Andeh: interesting how beryl is too slow for the rest of your pc, rather than the rest of your pc being too slow for beryl, lol
<yknott> Andeh: so it seems you can use the open source "atI" generic driver or the proprietory fglrx driver
<Rictoo> How do I change the resolution at the login screen? Because my normal user resolution is 1280x1024, but kubuntu always puts the login screen at 1600
<yknott> Rictoo: we caught it the first time, thanks; perhaps you could remove the 1600x so on entries from the xorg.conf file
<Rictoo> yknott: There are no 1600x entries in xorg.cong
<Rictoo> conf*
<yknott> Rictoo: is there not an option to set that from within system settings?   systemsettings
<Rictoo> Ah, my mistake, I removed the 1600x from xorg.conf
<yknott> Rictoo: ok i see nothing there about screen size
<Rictoo> It should work now, thanks :)
<yknott> Rictoo: np
<yknott> Rictoo: let me know if that helped
<Rictoo> sure ;)
<Goliath23> hi. does anybody know a dvd-software that can play dvd .iso images?
<ulrich> hey gunys
<ulrich> guys*
<yknott> Goliath23: no but i would guess mplayer or vlc
<Rictoo> yknott: Oddly it is still 1600x
<Rictoo> :\
<yknott> ha ;)
<ulrich> okay i have a problem... i cant find my windows applications.. i guess normally they can be found in /home/myname/drive_c/ but it isnt =/
<cvill64> hello, has anybody had problems playing h264 encoded files in mkv containers after installing all necessary codecs ?
<yknott> Rictoo: not sure, something to do with virtual desktop size?
<Goliath23> yknott: cool, vlc does it with menus! great!
<seu> salut
<leiar> I've never used bluetooth on my laptop. How can I find out if the laptop has got device for bluetooth?
<hatekilldestroy> Laptop manual :)
<leiar> hatekilldestroy: I know. But then I have to stand up and leave the chair.. Isn't there a command in konsole to find if it is present or not
<hatekilldestroy> haha. god forbid you leave your chair. i'm sure there's a command but i don't mind getting up as much as you do :-/
<hatekilldestroy> wouldn't ubuntu automatically find it anyways? it would be in a menu or something then.
<yknott> Goliath23: awesome ;)
<Goliath23> yknott: even .img files
<yknott> Goliath23: gotta love the french!
<rolnyzx> leiar, what do you want to find?
<Goliath23> :)
<leiar> rolnyzx: If there is a bluetooth device on my laptop. It doesn't work and it doesn't report any devices in system settings
<fdoving> leiar: 'lshw' might give you some hints.
<rolnyzx> leiar, can't help :(
<yknott> Rictoo: still there?
<trakinas> hey there!
<yknott> Rictoo: do you see a "virtual" in a display section in the xorg.conf file?
<trakinas> I just can't copy a file from a DVD-R to my /home/
<fdoving> leiar: 'lshw -short|less' to be able to read it all
<trakinas> it says the file isnt accessible
<leiar> ok, thanks all (two). No bluetooth on my laptop :-(
<trakinas> anyone??
<rolnyzx> trakinas, have you mounted the DVD via gui, or via command line?
<trakinas> rolnyzx: gui.
<rolnyzx> try to do it from the command line
<trakinas> KDE auto mounted it. or ivman... whataver it is controlling them...
<trakinas> ok
<Andeh> LOL ViRgiLiO has internet problems
<Andeh> He has connected/disconnected 79 times
<Andeh> probably more
<rolnyzx> again
<rolnyzx> lol
<|lostbyte|> Hi, how do i see the prerouting table of iptables ?
<Andeh> Ummmm
<trakinas> rolnyzx: io eror
<trakinas> *error
<Andeh> yknott: You here?
<trakinas> it mounts, but cant copy
<Andeh> Creating directory fglrx-install
<Andeh> Verifying archive integrity... All good.
<Andeh> Uncompressing ATI Proprietary Linux Driver-8.28.8....Extraction failed.
<Andeh> Signal caught, cleaning up
<leiar> how do I renew IP adresse on wireless device?
<rolnyzx> trakinas, maybe it's scratched
<Haffe> Hmmm. Is there any way to make the hibernate script work with the nvidia module?
<trakinas> it is an dvdrw... :/
<trakinas> used TWO times...
<trakinas> you HAVE TO be WRONG. hehehhe
<yknott> Andeh: yeah
<rolnyzx> maybe it's the DVDdrive
<Andeh> Um... i dont think i have enough disk space...
<yknott> leiar: dhclient device (such as eth1 or wlan0)
<Andeh> yknott!! No space on drive!
<yknott> Andeh: well you could find out if enough space is available
<trakinas> rolnyzx: i dont think so! i will try another media. (or whatever it is spelled )
<yknott> Andeh: so did the fglrx driver consume all of your space? :)
<Andeh> 0 bytes lol
<Andeh> yknott: It said it was "cleaning up" after failiure
<Andeh> so it shouldnt have
<Arwen> anyone here using an ATI card with fglrx?
<Andeh> Arwen: I am trying...
<yknott> Andeh: no i was just thinking you would blame ati anything that was not going well
<yknott> Arwen: yes
<Andeh> yknott: lol
<Arwen> yknott, have you ever had the problem where random blank lines appear on the screen after exiting a fullscreen gl app?
<yknott> Arwen: no not yet
<Arwen> hmm'
<Andeh> yknott: I have 1 GB free space on / (home seperate partit is full)
<Andeh> yknott: Can i run it in / ?
<Arwen> Andeh, I think it's time to buy a new hard drive :-P
<Andeh> arwen: Laptop...
<aztun> hi
<Arwen> Andeh, bah, you can put new hard drives in a laptop, lol
<Andeh> They guaranteed 80 GB but it only came with 30 and 90% of that got eaten by windows which i cant remove cause my mum has too much stuff on it.
<Andeh> lol
<Arwen> it's true... you can get em on newegg and similar
<Andeh> ./ati-installer.sh: 165: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<Andeh> yknott: I run the ATI installer and I get THIS!!!
<Arwen> up to 200GB only though..
<Andeh> It extracts fine tho
<Arwen> Andeh, try using "bash ./ati-installer.sh"
<sredna> the version of current kmail used by kubuntu is broken
<Andeh> I cant beleive the integrity is ok and they have a SYNTAX ERROR!!!
<Andeh> oh ok
<sredna> the forward functions does not work
<Arwen> /bin/sh is a symlink to /bin/dash so sometimes stuff breaks
<sredna> they replace the email i try to forward to with nonsens
<sredna> !"#/()"!#/()))=(/(=)/"!#()=/#"%
<yknott> Arwen: thanks
<Andeh> No, the ati installer removes the dir :((!
<Andeh> ill try running THAT in bash
<yknott> Andeh: i usually have the installer create packages rather than installing directly
<trakinas> damn... lets try with another dvd...
<Andeh> Um... and i do this how?
<yknott> Andeh: you should also be able to use the fglrx driver in the repositories
<innernaut> andeh:  this docx crap is a bastard...  I am about to redo my resume
<yknott> ati-installer --help
<Arwen> Andeh, "installerblah.sh --buildpkg Ubuntu/feisty"
<aztun> can anyone tell me which driver should I use with nvidia gforce5500?? nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
<yknott> Arwen: exactly
<Andeh> yknott: Umm... and you waited 3 and a half hours to tell me this now why?
<yknott> lol
<Arwen> Andeh, lolz
* Arwen laughs and laughs and laughs
<Arwen> anyway, back to watching Kanon... don't talk to me
<Andeh> yknott: No, the bastard .run file gives a syntax error and deletes everything to make sure i cant check what it was...
<trakinas> same error... =(
<Andeh> AAARGHHH!!!!
<Andeh> Ok, what's the frrrrrglexpigley driver package name?
<yknott> there is an option to instruct the installer to not delete the tmp folder it makes
<trakinas> fuck!
<trakinas> sorry..
<trakinas> =x
<PriceChild> trakinas, No you're not :) Please don't use language like that,
<Andeh> yknott: Yes, unless this installer is a gaycrap made by AMD/ATI.
<yknott> --keep
<Andeh> oh
<Andeh> language
<Andeh> lol
<PriceChild> Andeh, Please watch the language and don't use gay as a derrogatory term.
<Andeh> yknott lol who cares just tell me the package please
<Andeh> PriceChild: What is derrogatory?
<PriceChild> Andeh, bad :)
<trakinas> sorry, really... but see... how shoud I feel when you have a drive that look like is not working?
<Arwen> Andeh, the way you used "gay". Let's drop it.
<Andeh> Gay means happy, which is in turn not rude, and not bad, since people who find happy bad are jumping off skyscrapers anyway. Now what  is the package name?
<trakinas> I will try with a film...
<Arwen> trakinas, buy a new one? :-)
<trakinas> Arwen: it is a new one
<trakinas> Pioneer 112
<yknott> Andeh: lol
<Arwen> trakinas, then ask for a refund?
<trakinas> *112D
<trakinas> I can't.
<Arwen> wow, you got screwed over, lol
<Andeh> yknott: lol... please... what is the package name for the flgrphkdgx drivers?
<trakinas> bought over internet 3 months ago already.
<Andeh> yknott: Spelling lol
<trakinas> no warrenty anymore.
<yknott> Andeh:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Andeh> lol that messed x up too
<jovans> The current Ubuntu official packages update policy (described here) is limited to critical bug fixes, meaning after each release there will be no regular bug fixes or improvement updates. This a good practice for stability purposes specially if you are planning to do an enterprise level support but it also means that until the next release you will not be able to get the latest and greatest software versions for your system.
<Andeh> lol this sucks. I'm going to bed now
<Arwen> Andeh, xorg-driver-fglrx.... but just installing that won't help
<aztun> can anyone tell me which driver should I use with nvidia gforce5500?? nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
<jovans> so what to do using inofficial sources to be upd2date?
<Andeh> Arwen: Why, is it just meant to take up disk space?
<trakinas> seriously... I can burn, *rip*,  and open dvd's. but I cant copy files to my hd?
<ulrich> hey guys... the german channel isnt helpful as always.. does anybody has a good software for the motorola rizr mobile phone?
<spark_> aztun:  sry i dont know the glx-new driver just use nvidia.glx
<trakinas> weird.
<Arwen> Andeh, no, it's just that you have to configure it
<Jack3> how do i tell what graphics card i have
<Arwen> otherwise, nothing will happen (other than you losing any direct rendering you mighta had if you were using r300)
<aztun> Jack3: use lscpi
<Andeh> Arwen: I am sleepy. *sleeps*
<Arwen> hehe... and I just wanna watch Kanon damn it...
<Arwen> STOP TALKING TO ME! :-)
<Andeh> Arwen: Are smileys derragotory too?
<trakinas> (btw, can I say bullocks?)
<Andeh> You look angry yet you used a *YAY* smiley.
<Arwen> Andeh, err, let's just drop it?
<Andeh> err
<Andeh> *sleeps*
<Arwen> trakinas, to be fair, nobody really cares if you swear
<trakinas> Arwen: just asking.
<Andeh> lol
<Andeh> yes i got kicked from
<yknott> aztun: either or
<yknott> aztun: nvigia-glx is provided by either nvidia-glx-legacy or nvidia-glx-new
<Andeh> ubuntu
<Andeh> lol
<Andeh> If i get 8 GB of ram can i load my filesystem into ram and run ubuntu?
<Andeh> That sounds like fun
<Arwen> Andeh, yeah, that's called a ramdisk
<Arwen> still not smart though, lol
<Andeh> Arwen: Why? DSL is smart...
<Arwen> Andeh, pre-loading your filesystem? err.... then you'd have no RAM left for normal stuff, lol
<trakinas> now, I cant open a dvd film i could on gentoo... hmmmm
<Andeh> Oh great... i run the restricted manager and get this "you need to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-ck1"
<Andeh> Apt-get doesnt find it!!
<trakinas> maybe fstab config?
<Andeh> *still trying to install ATI graphic drivers here!*
<trakinas> in gentoo it was configure at /dev/hdd
<Andeh> Arwen: And with 128 GB of ram no money left for life either!
<Arwen> Andeh, hehe :-P
<Andeh> Anyone know what to do about this?
<Andeh> Oh great... i run the restricted manager and get this "you need to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-ck1"
<Andeh> Apt-get doesnt find it!!
<Andeh> That
<Andeh> I added a kernel patch that claimed to speed things up
<Arwen> Andeh, uh... are you running a weird kernel?
<Andeh> ck1 is my kernel
<Andeh> and now it wants that package, one that shouldnt exist
<Andeh> lol
<Andeh> D-:
<trakinas> well... I have to go now. time to go to college.
<trakinas> cheers all!
<Arwen> Andeh, well, that's what you get for building your own kernel :-)
<Arwen> speaking of that, that also makes you ineligible for support!
<trakinas> good lucky for you all.
<Andeh> Arwen: I didnt build it lol, the patch did :P
<Andeh> So what do i DO!!?
<Andeh> ;O
<Andeh> Will all packages do this to me?
<Arwen> Andeh, um, yes. Lol
<Daisuke_Ido> sucks to be you...
<Andeh> Arwen: *cries*
<Andeh> So i need to reboot to a less retarded kernel and try again? Sounds simple/
<Arwen> we don't like it when people use "retarded" as an insult either, but yeah, get a stock kernel.
<Andeh> kernel ck1 "increases responsiveness" ive had 9 crashes since then lol...
<Arwen> Andeh, revert. That's what happens when you use custom kernels.
<Daisuke_Ido> Andeh: if you feel the need to build your own kernel and tweak it endlessly...  kubuntu's probably not the distro for you
<Andeh> Arwen: It was not an insult.  It was a typing mistake from the croatian word retrodiran which means old style homebrew as in non-stock kernels which are used extensively in croatia.
<Daisuke_Ido> while you can, it isn't recommended, for all of the above reasons
<Andeh> I expected the english word to be similar and remembered this word from movies.
<Andeh> But whatever.
<Andeh> So i need to reboot,... ok
<Andeh> be back in... 10 seconds (lol this kernels not so bad after all)
<Andeh> bye
<Graham> Hey, could anybody help me with a problem I have? Basicly my microphone, which works, doesn't work in flash player 9, and I don't know why.
<Andeh> I chose *buntu because i wanted to learn more about linux the non-hard way
<Andeh> Ubuntu is excellent but hardcore linux users seem to prefer debian over it due to more control
<Graham> Andeh: They don't, trust me.
<Alarm> hello , does anyone know if there is a math application that solves integrals step by step ?
<Andeh> Graham: Then that man is not a hardcore user. yay.
<Andeh> I need a shower. brb
<yknott> hardcore users are still users, or did you mean hackers?
<Graham> Andeh: You get the same control over any Linux system, it's just the expirienced users wouldn't be seen dead on a "easy distro"
<Graham> Unless they have to use the console 5 times to prove "i can fix linux" then it's the cancer that's killing it.
<Andeh> Graham: My point exactly. Well... maybe not, but i meant that too.
<Andeh> I make up really complex explenations for anything bad i accidentally did that confuse the accuser and he drops it. Works mostly.
<Andeh> Did twice here
<Andeh> :D
<Andeh> What's a non-easy distro then?
<Andeh> That a linux hardcore would be caught dead on
<Graham> Slack, Gentoo.
<Nostferka> theyre all the same really in hardness
<Graham> Gentoo used to be a horrible to install distro, you had to literally do everything yourself, partition, copy, setup users.
<Graham> There was litterally a book on installing gentoo.
<Nostferka> slack is quite easy now
<Andeh> lol
<Andeh> my friends first distro was slack
<Andeh> :D
<Andeh> said it was great
<Graham> I think Gentoo has an easy GUI installer now.
<Arwen> Gentoo? easy? what has the world come to :-\
<yanis> I have Ubuntu.What do I apt-get to install Kubuntu?
<Arwen> yanis, kubuntu-desktop
<Graham> kubuntu-desktop
<Arwen> or kde-core
<yknott> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Nostferka> whats better?
<Nostferka> gnome or kde?
<Arwen> Nostferka, matter of choice
<Graham> KDE!
<Nostferka> or x?
<Graham> FOR SPRTA!
<Arwen> and err, if you wanna use X by itself, um... have fun
<Nostferka> i cant tell the difference
<yknott> xfce, lol
<Nostferka> orryt lol
<Graham> x is the program that manages the desktop :)
<Arwen> well no. that would be the DE
<Arwen> X just creates a framebuffer to draw nice pretty pixels on
<Graham> Arwen: You know what I mean!
<Graham> The DE uses it to... buffer... stuff...
<Kr4t05> Has anyone else ever managed to install Descent 3?
<Graham> What the fuck is that?
<Sanne> Kr4t05: I have
<Kr4t05> Graham: 1, it's a game.
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Graham
<ubotu> Graham: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Kr4t05> Second, what ubotu said.
<Kr4t05> Sanne: What version?
<Kr4t05> (Or Kubuntu)
<Kr4t05> of*
<Kr4t05> ><
<Graham> As much as I could give a flying fuck what ubotu says... don't give me that family friendly crap.
<Sanne> Kr4t05: I'm using dapper still
<PriceChild> Graham, you either abide by our guidelines or leave :)
<Sanne> Graham: please
<PriceChild> Graham, We need to keep this work safe and family friendly please :)
<Graham> Are you offended?
<Kr4t05> Sanne: I keep gettings this: /media/cdrom0/setup.sh: 9: function: not found
<n8k99> Jucato ping
<Kr4t05> Gr
<Graham> Offended, are you?
<Kr4t05> Gr
<Kr4t05> Ugh...
<n8k99> Graham:  yes it is offensive
<Graham> Hmmm?
<Kr4t05> Graham: Now, you're being a troll.
<Graham> Are you offended?
<Kr4t05> Stoppit. kthnx.
<PriceChild> Graham, > pm please.
<Graham> If I was a troll I'd post yiff all over here yelling furfags and pictures of my nob on 4chan
<Kr4t05> Graham: Sadly, I understood that phrase...
* Kr4t05 retreats to /b/
<Sanne> Kr4t05: I had bought the windows version a long time ago and so didn't install from the cd, so I don't know what your problem might be. But I can try to help you find out.
<sakabatou> Guys how to recover erased data ?
<Arwen> Kr4t05, lol... 4chan is for perverts
<Kr4t05> Sanne: That would be great.
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<PriceChild> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@81.101.229.176]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Kr4t05> lol
<Kr4t05> nalioth: High five?
<Arwen> huh?
* Kr4t05 raises hand hopefully.
<Sanne> Kr4t05: please tell me exactly what you did that caused the error
<n8k99> !kops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
<gnomefreak> n8k99: ?
<Kr4t05> Sanne: $ sudo sh /media/cdrom0/setup.sh
<Kr4t05> Just that, nothing more.
<n8k99> read back Graham comments
<Sanne> Kr4t05: what if you use: sudo sh /media/cdrom/setup.sh
<nalioth> n8k99: ?
<gnomefreak> n8k99: it was taken care of
<n8k99> we had a trollish
<n8k99> ok thanks
<Kr4t05> Sanne: Well, I looked at the script itself... Let me pastebin the offending portion.
<Sanne> Kr4t05: ok
<basesystem> hello, got a quick question..
<Kr4t05> Sanne: http://pastebin.ca/520227
<basesystem> anyone knowlegable to answer it? :-)
<Sanne> Kr4t05: looking...
<Sanne> !ask | basesystem
<basesystem> i'm following this tutorial to get kubuntu running on dmraid: http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto
<ubotu> basesystem: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Sanne> Kr4t05: hmmm, that doesn't tell me much. If it's possible, I would like to look at the whole script.
<Kr4t05> Sanne: http://pastebin.ca/520238 Done
<Sanne> Kr4t05: I'm just reading some instructions for installing D3 and it says there should be a loki installer on the cd called loki-installer-descent3.run. Do you have such a file?
<Ace2016> Hi all
<ubuntu_> erm.. i'm basesystem.. I server-splut
<Kr4t05> Sanne: Nada
<Sanne> Kr4t05: ok. I'm looking at the script now.
<Kr4t05> Geez... Now I know why Linux does have many gamers. :/
<ubuntu_> so.. anybody know what I need to install to get the system to boot?
<Zeelot> does anyone know how to use thunderbird for hotmail accounts?
<Ace2016> how do i install beryl, what repo is it in?  i looked here http://www.beryl-project.org/distros.php but no help, and i did a package search here: http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages  for unstable, no luck
<nalioth> Zeelot: ask uncle google "hotpop"
<Kr4t05> !beryl Ace2016
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl ace2016 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kr4t05> Oops...
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %*!*@81.101.229.176]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Kr4t05> !beryl | Ace2016
<ubotu> Ace2016: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Ace2016> thanks
<Ace2016> wrong channel :(
<Ace2016> i have beryl in kubuntu already
<Kr4t05> Ace2016: In Feisty, you should be able to just install via apt.
<Ace2016> i need to find out how to install it in debian sid for my livecd
<Kr4t05> oh
<Arwen> hey any ops here? what do you do when you're under an attack from proxied hosts?
<PriceChild> Arwen, who, where?
<nalioth> Arwen: can you be a bit more detailed?
<Zeelot> nalioth: hotmail popper?
<Arwen> PriceChild, nalioth, sorry, just my personal channel - some guy keeps coming back with different hostnames
<nalioth> Zeelot: dunno what it is called, but it gets your POP mail and puts it into mbox format
<Ace2016> Kr4t05: well the debian people said they don't even have packages
<Zeelot> hotmail popper is not free though
<Kr4t05> Ace2016: You'll have to compilie it, most likeyly.
<Sanne> Kr4t05: well, the error message doesn't come from the script, it must come from the system. Can you try to cd into the  /media/cdrom/ directory and there do: sudo sh ./setup.sh
<Graham> potatoes
<nalioth> Zeelot: there are others similar
<Ace2016> Kr4t05: yea, hoping to avoid that
<Arwen> hotmail popper?
<Ace2016> Anyone know any countdown timer app?
<Zeelot> nalioth:  well I'm asking if anyone knows of one that works
<Arwen> Ace2016, sleep
<Ace2016> sleep?
<Ace2016> no i mean like a nice flashy count down timer till birthdays and stuff
<Arwen> Ace2016, oh, lol... sorry, no idea.
<Graham> Ace2016: kmail?
<Ace2016> Graham: how would that work?
<Graham> Iuno I thought it had a calander
<Ace2016> thats kontact
<Kr4t05> Sanne: Any luck, yet?
<Graham> Well sorry...
<Sanne> Kr4t05: well, the error message doesn't come from the script, it must come from the system. Can you try to cd into the  /media/cdrom/ directory and there do: sudo sh ./setup.sh
<Kr4t05> Sanne: Yeah, I tried that. Same error.
<SeanTater> How is this possible: "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"  ?
<SeanTater> I just compiled a program with it a minute ago..
<Kr4t05> Sanne: Maybe it's the fact that dash is the default CLI as of Edgy?
<Kr4t05> As opposed to bash.
<Ace2016> found it kdoomsday
<Ace2016> and i only have 49 hours of broadband left :(
<gianluca> hi
<Kr4t05> Sanne: That did it!
<Sanne> Kr4t05: Aaah!! That may be. Hm. As you can't edit the script itself, you could change the symlink manually temporarily.
<gianluca> Italian?
<Sanne> Kr4t05: ah, you're fast ;)
<Kr4t05> Sanne: I executed with 'bash' instead of 'sh'
<gianluca> SOME ITALIAN?
<Kr4t05> :)
<SeanTater> !it > gianluca
<Ace2016> bye all, going to make the most of it,  using precious bandwidth,
<gianluca> I need an italian
<SeanTater> gianluca: go to #kubuntu-it -- I think
<Sanne> Kr4t05: oh, that's an even better way! So, I didn't really help you, but I learned what to tell people with similar problems, so thanks :)
<gianluca> How?
<SeanTater> gianluca: type this in : /join #kubuntu-it
<Kr4t05> Sanne: I ran into a similar problem with the proprietary nvidia drivers on edgy. :)
<Sanne> Kr4t05: good to knwo also. I read a bit about bash vs dash on launchpad and that there are lots of scripts with "bashisms" that would break with dash.
<basesystem2> oh well, nobody could help.. I'll just reboot and prey..
<jacek_> jest Polak?
<athena> WTF?
<Andeh> Hey, whoever told me to go to the restricted drivers panel to install my ATI drivers, it says i dont need any
<Andeh> so they are already installed?
<Andeh> Cause if they are, they suck
<Andeh> lol
<josnier> hola
<bcasanov> Hola
<Daisuke_Ido> Andeh: ati and linux aren't friends
<athena> ATI and Windows aren't friends either o.O
<mhb> hi folks, I'm having a bit of a problem. I'm trying to run X apps in a chrooted environment, but they refuse to access the X server even though I ran "xhost +" earlier...
<Andeh> Daisuke_Ido: Woot.
<Andeh> athena: I spent days finding drivers after a reinstall :D
<Andeh> windows that isd
<Andeh> is*
<athena> meh, the only driver I need for Windows is display :-\
<athena> all the rest are part of my install CD
<Andeh> lol
<fdoving> mhb: might want to start an ssh server inside that chroot, and ssh in, with xforwarding enabled. then run x apps.
<space_ninja> is kde 4 finished?
<fdoving> space_ninja: no.
#kubuntu 2007-05-30
<space_ninja> but
<athena> space_ninja, far from it
<mhb> fdoving: I wanted to try that as an alternative approach, thanks.
<fdoving> mhb: http://wiki.mandriva.com/en/Development/Howto/Chroot#Launch_X_Applications_inside_the_chroot
<space_ninja> then which version of kde does the newest kubuntu have?
<athena> 3.5.6
<dwidmann> athena: well, it has come a long way, gotta give it some credit there eh? Oh, and space_ninja, kde 3.5.7 is available though it's not in by default (it was released not so long ago, sometime after the 7.04 release)
<mhb> fdoving: the xhost +localhost approach didn't work either. Guess I have to test the ssh.
<athena> dwidmann, he just asked if it was done..
<athena> and it's not
<space_ninja> ok
<dwidmann> Think the planned release is somewhere around november ...
<space_ninja> I'm going to download a iso, but what is alternate?
<athena> ^^
<athena> space_ninja, alternate is the correct way to install Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<dwidmann> athena: correct? They both work equally well, what makes you say it's more correct?
<space_ninja> :)
<athena> dwidmann, it uses less memory, provides more options, and is less prone to failure
<space_ninja> what's the real difference?
<dwidmann> Agreed
<athena> meh, whatever works for you
<dwidmann> space_ninja: in one instance you get a full gui, which is both a good thing and a bad thing simultaneously, for the above listed reasons.
<dwidmann> Then again, the live cd does make a good trusty rescue cd :)
<athena> yeah, it's good to have both
<dwidmann> Or better yet, have the DVD, best of both worlds :)
<space_ninja> aha, so with alternate I boot the installation immediately, and with the other one I get inside a working environement
<space_ninja> or whatever you call it
<athena> yes
<yknott> space_ninja: yes and with the livecd you have the option to install the livecd contents to the computer
<space_ninja> yep
<Sanne> space_ninja: another difference is, the alternate cd can be used as a software repository while the live cd can not.
<athena> ^^
<athena> the Live CD has about 2 packages on it. The Alternate has a full mirror of your install.
<dwidmann> In other words, you can't use the live cd for upgrading from one version to another
<athena> nope
<yknott> dwidmann: correct; you could install over the old version, using the livecd, but could not perform an upgrade using the livecd
<space_ninja> ok
<space_ninja> is there a direct connect program in kubuntu as default?
<athena> direct connect? as in DCC?
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<Daisuke_Ido> as in DC
<space_ninja> DC
<dwidmann> I still hold my older hardly spoken of argument for the DVD. All of the advantages and none of the disadvantages :)
<Daisuke_Ido> space_ninja: there isn't.
<space_ninja> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> but there are clients availabel
<Daisuke_Ido> available, even
<space_ninja> but what does the repository offers?
<space_ninja> what's their names
<athena> dwidmann, other than a massive download time?
<dwidmann> athena: or a short wait for the post to get it to you, let someone else do the downloading for you
<athena> oh... DC++
<space_ninja> ok nice
<athena> space_ninja, um, no, DC++ isn't a program..
<space_ninja> aha
<Daisuke_Ido> DC++ is a program
<athena> well, to be more accurate, it's not a Linux one
<space_ninja> :D
<athena> try valknut
<athena> there's also dcgui
<Daisuke_Ido> dc-qt
<Daisuke_Ido> but i'd recommend valknut
<space_ninja> last time I tried it, was a long time ago tho, it looked old and messy
<space_ninja> any improvements?
<yknott> so it saves the world now, give it a go
<space_ninja> ok
<DrX> OK geniuses, this ones been giving me a butt-kicking for the last 2 months:  how do I get a Xen VM guest manually Linux installer to see the source files via either Hard Disk, CD ROM or NFS share (they all work fine in the host OS)?
<kilrae> anyone know if there's a way to get two instances of Kate running at the same time (as the same user)
<yknott> other than clicking on its shortcut twice?
<kilrae> yknott: second time just focuses the already open one
<Sanne> kilrae: I can do it. I remember configuring something so it works... let me try to find it.
<yknott> kilrae: not sure, it is not doing that for me; each time i click the shortcut it opens another
<yknott> perhaps i too changed something
<gianluca_> ubuntu.it
<gianluca_> Ubuntu.it?
<gianluca_> come faccio
<gianluca_> ?
<yknott> grazie
<Minataku> !it | gianluca_
<ubotu> gianluca_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Minataku> :)
<marko> is there official channel for linux-gamers
<Sanne> kilrae: I can't find it in kate settings, but I will continue to look. May take a minute though.
<kilrae> Sanne: it's ok, I'll just use kate and quanta, practically the same as having two kates
<gianluca_> ubuntu-it
<gianluca_> #ubuntu-it
<tjl30> does anyone know how I can change the name of my slave drive? Right now it is called /media/Extra_ but before it was /media/hd2 which is where my music player db thinks it is
<Sanne> kilrae: on a related note, you can split the kate window for seeing two files side by side, maybe that helps for what you want to do.
<Minataku> Add a static entry to /etc/fstab
<space_ninja> check /etc/fstab and  ls /media
<tjl30> the fstab is the same as it used to be
<tjl30> and the hd2 folder is still in media but there are no files in it
<Minataku> It'll be there, yeah
<Minataku> It's just a mount point
<Minataku> A mount point is an empty (or even populated) folder
<Minataku> It's contents are replaced with that of the device mounted there
<dwidmann> kilrae: I have a way
<Minataku> tjl30: Hm
<dwidmann> kilrae: pull up konsole and open a second tab while you're at it. In the first type oh, something like "kate --start new1", in the second tab use "kate --start new2", just give them a different session and all should be well
<Sanne> kilrae: I believ I found it. Look at the command line that starts your kate. If kate is started with "kate -u" then it will open new documents in an existing kate already open. Take out the -u and you should be able to have multiple kate windows. See also: kate -h
* Sanne tries dwidmann's method
<Sanne> works also :)
<dwidmann> but of course
<Sanne> dwidmann: but it works here also with just "kate file1.txt" and "kate file2.txt"
<dwidmann> Yes, never said you coudln't tack that on to the end, plus there's always the benefit of easily picking the session you want if you do it my way though (point I was trying to make, actually)
* dwidmann uses kate sessions pretty heavily
<cindy> salut
<MaTiAz> Kate is a nice editor :)
<cindy> c est koi le site francais
<cindy> kubuntu franch
<Minataku> !fr | cindy
<cindy> ?
<ubotu> cindy: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<cindy> merci
<Minataku> np
<Sanne> dwidmann: I must admit I don't know what --start actually does... will go read now. I didn't want to imply my way is better than yours, just complementing. :)
<cindy> cool
<Sanne> dwidmann: I see now, start with a session... very useful, thanks.
<DarkShock> hi, I have a really weird problem here. On my user, I can't connect to http(s), pop3 connections. But if I launch konqueror as root, I can get http connection. Also IRC, Jabber, SVN works on my normal user
<DarkShock> using Kubuntu Feisty, KDE 3.5.7 and kppp (dial-up connection)
<Tired_> How does Kubuntu handle hardware changes?  I'm thinking about replacing my GeForce FX 5200 with a GeForce 6600...will my system still boot after?
<daaaman64> Tired_ yes
<daaaman64> all that really matters is what driver is installed.
<Tired_> Will I need to reo the drivers, or are the nvidia drivers sufficiently generic?
<LjL> the latter
<daaaman64> Tired_ yes in this case
<Tired_> :)
<stanley> hi guys...everytime i try opening adep, an error message appears saying su returned with an error
<stanley> plz help me fix this
-Nop:#kubuntu- You have 1 new message. Type /server mail to read.
<PriceChild> DON'T!!!
<PriceChild> Please no-one do that.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@87-196-85-178.net.novis.pt]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<daaaman64> PriceChild: why?
<gnomefreak> hes starting to piss me off now
<gnomefreak> daaaman64: it will dissconnect you
<PriceChild> daaaman64, it will disconnect you :)
<talonzz> hey guys
<talonzz> wooohooo kubuntu and beryl roxxxxxxxxxxx
<daaaman64> PriceChild, that is f'd up
<LjL> PriceChild: why? i just did it. opened a new server tab
<PriceChild> LjL, not all clients open new tabs.
<LjL> sane ones :P
<PriceChild> LjL, irssi, xchat etc. don't
<PriceChild> pfft :)
<PriceChild> that's what /connect is for :)
<K-Ryan> Hey guys
<talonzz> dudes i have a quick question on how to added beryl on startup can't seem to find the tab in kubuntu =(
<K-Ryan> I just popped "sudo apt-get upgrade" in my terminal
<crdlb> !autostart | talonzz
<ubotu> talonzz: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<K-Ryan> But I get "THe following packages have been kept back:" and it's all 5 of the packages that were to be upgraded
<stanley> yea...uhm guys
<K-Ryan> What's up stanley?
<stanley> when i try opening adept is says su returned with an error k-ryan
<stanley> i dunno how to fix this
<K-Ryan> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<K-Ryan> Try that
<stanley> ok
<K-Ryan> Anyone know why when I try to upgrade the upgradable packages it holds all the upgrades back?
<K-Ryan> The packages are hal, linux-386, linux-headers-generic, linux-image-386, linux-restricted-modules-386
<K-Ryan> Anyone else have that problem?
<crdlb> K-Ryan, you shouldn't be using linux-386 on edgy or feisty
<K-Ryan> I don't know what it is
<crdlb> you should make sure you have linux-generic installed
<crdlb> and remove all the -386 packages
<K-Ryan> Didn't have linux-generic
<K-Ryan> I haven't had any problems though...
<mtv> in terminal how to i check filesizes
<JohnFlux> mtv: ls -la  *
<JohnFlux> mtv: well just:  ls -la
<K-Ryan> crdlb: Are you sure? I'm getting some errors now
<talonzz> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<crdlb> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<mtv> thank you
<K-Ryan> crdlb: I don't get it
<don> hey can somebody help me
<K-Ryan> don: I'm sure someone can help you, but you need to let us know what you need help with.
<don> i have an Intel 815 grapphics card but Kubuntu recognizes it as a 810 and the resolution is 640 x 480 and it wont let me change it but I Know it can be changed on Windows
<don> I can change it up to 1027x768 on Windows
<K-Ryan> You're going to need to modify your xorg.conf
<K-Ryan> It lists what resolutions are available for choosing.
<don> I have no clue on how to do that
<don> Okay..
<K-Ryan> I figured, and that's alright. But there's more to it
<K-Ryan> Which I'm not sure about, but I'm going to try to figure it out.
<don> oik
<don> ok*
<daaaman64> don, have you posted in the forums at all?  I am not sure that your gonna solve this one easy over irc.  I would search and post on ubuntuforums.org
<daaaman64> I am sure there is someone else in your situation.  Is this a laptop?
<don> yes it is
<K-Ryan> daaaman64: It's not that hard
<K-Ryan> don: http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<NightVVulf> before I had thought that I was only having an issue with a external drive mounting. but it looks like my secondary internal no longer mounts with the system. the drive is part of the install. I'm thinking that when it failed to mount is the reason I have gotten some of the errors I have been dealing with.
<don> alright, and what exactly do i do wiht that
<K-Ryan> Getting the information to fill that out might be a little tricky
<daaaman64> don, I would just google the laptop's model number with the word feisty after that and you'll probably find a solution.
<NightVVulf> is there any reason a HD would stop mounting at startup? the drive seems to be working fine.
<K-Ryan> NightVVulf: type sudo mount -a in your terminal and let me know what it says.
<K-Ryan> don: Google your laptop for your monitor specs then fill out http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<K-Ryan> It will give you the information you'll need to put in your xorg.conf
<Zeelot> how do you search for a process?
<K-Ryan> Well you can use the search bar in ctrl+esc
<Zeelot> thank you
<K-Ryan> You're welcome ;)
<NightVVulf> K-Ryan: Terminal returns with nothing
<K-Ryan> NightVVulf: What was the drive's name? ie /dev/hda1, etc.
* NightVVulf checks
<bomber> son of a beeswax
<K-Ryan> Hmm?
<bomber> i upgraded kubuntu
<K-Ryan> From and to?
<NightVVulf> K-Ryan: /dev/hdb1
<Daisuke_Ido> bomber: this sounds like a good thing
<bomber> and now i cant get the system to boot nongraphica
<K-Ryan> NightVVulf: what does sudo mount /dev/hdb1 return?
<bomber> in theory Daisuke_Ido it always looks good on paper
<don> i went onto google and typed in inspiron 2500 feisty and that didnt help
<NightVVulf> K-Ryan: mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<DrX> what type of filesystem (e.g., -t ext3) should i specify when mounting an LVM2 volume?
<K-Ryan> don: Read my messages after what that other guy said.
<K-Ryan> NightVVulf: Alright, type in kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<don> ok i did and im still not sure of what to do
<K-Ryan> Sorry guys, gotta go, ask for help in here though someone is bound to help.
<NightVVulf> damn
* NightVVulf stares at the fstab file while scratching his head.
<DrX> what does "Linux Native" translate to in a mount -t xxx command?
<jacques> hi there
<zoohouse> Hello everyone
<ziemer> hello
<carlosmsv> holaaaaaaaaaaaa alguie habla espaol
<carutsu_> don have you tried ubuntu laptop? very nice place
<zoohouse> I haveing a weird problem. I am guessing that it is a problem with my video card but I want to see if anyone here might know more about it. I came back from vacationing and powered on my computer. The bios messages came up in a aqua green color. In other words everything that userd to be white is now a weird aqua green color. When I log into my os (kubuntu), the screen has a aqua green haze.. It's super weird. I know my LCD monitor isn't
<zoohouse> busted because the monitor has an internal TV tuner and when I watch TV on it, the color is just fine. The problem is with the video feed from the computer. Is that the video card? What might be wrong?
<mcrandello> is there a setting that I possibly messed up that would cause ark to not work when invoked from a zipfile on a webpage in konq?
<mcrandello> zoohouse: that sounds like what happens when you have a bad cable in a CRT
<zoohouse> really?
<Minataku> zoohouse: Check the cable or the card
<mcrandello> not sure if one of the wires breaking inside the cable would cause aqua-green on an LCD tho
<Minataku> One of the two is probably gonna be bad.
<zoohouse> Minataku: i tried to tight it before. Let me try removing it and then reconnecting brb
<mcrandello> zoohouse: probably not bad right at the plug but where the cable itself first bends
<mcrandello> if you can wiggle the cable and the color comes and goes then there's your culprit
<zoohouse> yea, it's not the plug... :(
<zoohouse> How can that be fixed?
<carlosmsv> somebody speak in english?
<Nuked> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libra
<Nuked> ries) not found. Please check your installation!
<mcrandello> if it's the cable it's fixed with a new cable
<Minataku> zoohouse: I'm thinking your card could be bad
<Minataku> Try another monitor if possible
<Nuked> what do I install to satisfy that build dep?
<carlosmsv> somebody speak in english?
<carlosmsv> somebody speak in spanish
<Minataku> Or try that LCD on another computer
<BluesKaj> carlosmsv, we all speak english here
<Nuked> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<carlosmsv> somebody speak in spanish
<zoohouse> Yea i am going to have to try it on another computer to see for sure
<carlosmsv> thank you
<zoohouse> ok cool, thanks everyone
<mcrandello> gl
<Minataku> If the picture is good on a different system
<zoohouse> then it's the card
<Minataku> The first system has a bad or mis-seated card
<Nuked> anyone able to answer my question?
<Minataku> Pop it out and reseat it first
<zoohouse> gatcha
<Minataku> If the problem persists, blame the card
<mcrandello> meantime anyone know why I can't download and open zipfiles with ark from konq?
<zoohouse> i hope it is that, a misseated card
<Minataku> I have a Sun Ultra 1 with a CG6 with the same problem
<mcrandello> it's not the cache, I have that turned on and this is a small zipfile
<zoohouse> ok thanks Minataku,
<Minataku> zoohouse: np
<Nuked> Minataku,  any chance you can help with my question?
<Minataku> Nuked: Install Qt >=3.3 and <4.0
<mcrandello> Nuked: apt-cache search qt|grep dev
<Minataku> !info qt
<ubotu> Package qt does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Minataku> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<cloyette> I need to know how to configure my wireless connection
<Minataku> !info libqt3-mt-dev
<ubotu> libqt3-mt-dev: Qt development files (Threaded). In component main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.8really3.3.7-0ubuntu5 (feisty), package size 47 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Minataku> Yeah, you need that one there
<Nuked> thanks alot minataku mcrandello
<mcrandello> cloyette: type "knetworkmanager &"
<cloyette> where?
<Minataku> Nuked: np
<mcrandello> at a konsole prompt...
<zerozero> is there a file somewhere where I can see all of the errors or issues that came up diurning a dist-upgrade?
<cloyette> ok
<mcrandello> or click on the kde menu then hit "run command"
<jacques> it seems that getautomatix is down?
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<BluesKaj> !WorksForMe
<hidan>  !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Nuked> minataku one more question... the kde headers package is what?
<jacques> what is WorksForMe
<mcrandello> Nuked: pt-cache search kde|grep headers
<Minataku> Nuked: No idea, sorry >.<
<mcrandello> erm *apt-cache
<Nuked> mcrandello, I did that and its game headers
<mcrandello> crap I just realized that one doesn't bring it up sorry
<Nuked> mcrandello, do you know which it is?
<mcrandello> I'm guessing kde-devel
<Nuked> sounds like a plan
<K-Ryan> I'm back
<mcrandello> "apt-cache search kde|grep devel" lists all the development files one of them should have them
<Nuked> kde-devel is such a large package
<sa> Hey guys
<K-Ryan> Hi there sa
<sa> I cannot get my mousepad to work
<sa> anyone got any advice?
<K-Ryan> Touch pad on a laptop?
<sa> yes
<K-Ryan> Because mousepad is, never mind.
<K-Ryan> !touchpad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchpad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sa> sorry, touch pad
<sa> hehe
<K-Ryan> Hrmm
<K-Ryan> It's okay =P
<redoo> Hello
<K1765> How do you bring up a process list?
<Nuked> ps ax
<K-Ryan> K1765: ctrl+esc
<JohnFlux> K1765: ctrl+esc
<K-Ryan> Hi redoo
<K1765> ty.
<K-Ryan> sa: I'm not sure, my friend's laptop never had a problem
<redoo> need a little help with gaim
<sa> hmm
<sa> ok
<sa> i didnt have a problem on my old laptop either
<JohnFlux> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<K-Ryan> Keep asking around though sa
<Nuked> redoo join #gaim
<sa> ok, thank you
<JohnFlux> sa: bah, look for synaptic
<redoo> k thx
<JohnFlux> sa: not the package manager, but the usual touchpad drivers
<mcrandello> sa also try the Fn key to turn it on/off once just to make sure that isn't it
<sa> mcranello
<sa> mcranello: just tried the fn key
<sa> not it
<mcrandello> k
<sa> johnflux: where do I look for synaptic?
<K-Ryan> It's in System
<sa> johnflux: linux newbie :s
<K-Ryan> Under the KDE Menu
<sa> K-ryan: ok, thank you
<K-Ryan> No problem
<K-Ryan> You can use Synaptic or Adept
<K-Ryan> I prefer Adept myself, and when I know what I want to download I flat out use the terminal
<sa> brb
<K1765> Could anyone tell me why my system froze up.. when i try a run a game?
<Nivuahc> quick question: when creating a new user, how do I give them the ability to sudo other than adding them to the sudo group?
<BluesKaj> what are the advantages of using Aptitude to DL & Install apps ?
<K-Ryan> K1765: What game?
<K1765> WoW
<pulaski> hello
<K-Ryan> BluesKaj: I'm told it keeps track of dependencies and and removes them if the package is removed.
<K-Ryan> Hi pulaski.
<K-Ryan> K1765: There's a Linux version? Or are you using Wine?
<K1765> K-Ryan: It would work before I fixed my driver.. now it wont even load up
<K1765> K-Ryan: Wine
<pulaski> hello K-Ryan, thanks fo responding.
<K-Ryan> You're welcome pulaski ;)
<BluesKaj> hmm, got mixed feelings about that K-Ryan
<K1765> K-Ryan: It will act like it starts the game, but then it doesnt work it.
<K-Ryan> K1765: Have you tried #winehq ? I know they're not that helpful as a whole but there are people in there who help others.
<pulaski> I need to locate a channel where I can find out about tuning my nfs/samba network.
<K-Ryan> K1765: What do you mean by fixed your drivers?
<K-Ryan> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<K-Ryan> Hrmm
<K-Ryan> Try #samba
<Daisuke_Ido> bring on the best MMORPG of all time...  Legend Of The Red Dragon :D
<K-Ryan> I think that's it
* zerozero just did a dist-upgrade from edgy to feisty with no problems
<K-Ryan> Awesome zerozero
* Nivuahc kicks zerozero in the shin
<Daisuke_Ido> zerozero: have you rebooted yet?
* Nivuahc needs to control his anger
<Daisuke_Ido> (new kernel and all)
<pulaski> yes I use samba to connect my win2k side to my ubuntu file server.  I haven't had much time experiment with it once I was able to write to the drives.
* K-Ryan figures Nivuahc has had many a pain trying to install Feisty.
* BluesKaj hopes zerozero won't have to retract that statement :)
* Nivuahc thinks K-Ryan is very intuitive
* K-Ryan grins.
<Nivuahc> the only thing I'm left with is the sudo bit
* Daisuke_Ido wonders why everyone is using /me all of a sudden
<zerozero> i just rebooted and I am still here so I think I am ok
<Nivuahc> but it only took me thre days to get here, so
* K-Ryan thinks /me is awesome.
<pulaski> however I us NFS to connect my kubuntu 7.04 desktop to my ubuntu 7.4 file server and it is extremely slow
<Nivuahc> yay
<mcrandello> did sa come back with another nick?
<zerozero> i don't have lots of strange stuff on this box, just a basic install plus some programming stuff
<Daisuke_Ido> not bad
<K1765> K-Ryan: I installed the drivers.. had a lil trouble.. but believe i got them working now
<pulaski> I use a 2wire 4 port gateway and I wonder if my problem coulb be firewall related
<K-Ryan> K1765: Anything else crash when trying to start it up?
<K-Ryan> Anything requiring the drivers
<Nivuahc> Anyone: whenever I attempt to run an app that requires sudo through the menu, I get the following error: "Su returned with an error"
<pulaski> doesn't seem to be a #nfs channel on this server
<jamster545> i need help, QTParted wont open... if you want the konsole output tell me
<K-Ryan> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<K-Ryan> Can always try that I guess
<pulaski> ok
<BluesKaj> pulaski, are you port forwarding thru a router ?
<K-Ryan> When in doubt, ask ubotu =P
<pulaski> I used that to set it up
<mcrandello> !irda
<ubotu> Information about using IrDA interfaces under Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<mcrandello> hey whaddya know
<pulaski> yes I think so though I'm not exactly sure
<pulaski> BluesKaj
<pulaski> thanks
<jamster545> i need help! who can help me get QTParted to work???
<K1765> K-Ryan: Nope, just cant load the game
<K-Ryan> Tried a reinstall?
<K1765> K-Ryan: God no, takes 4 hours lol
<pulaski> I have a "gateway" aka as a 2wire 4port router
<K1765> K-Ryan: I guess i had
<K-Ryan> K1765: Four hours? How big is it!?
<K1765> K-Ryan: lol its not 4 hours.. its like 30 minutes.. its 5gb+
<K-Ryan> Oh, okay
<K-Ryan> Well you might want to try that, I'm not particularly experienced with Wine so that's pretty much my only recommendation.
<jamster545> i cant get QTParted to work! i pastebinned the output when i tried to use Konsole to open it. output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23188/
<K-Ryan> jamster545: Tried Gparted?
<jamster545> dont have it...
<pulaski> BluesKaj, I my gateway/router can "see" both the ips of my local machines
<K-Ryan> sudo apt-get install gparted
<BluesKaj> pulaski, 2 wire 4port ...pls explain , you have 2 pcs hooked up to router that has 4 port capability
<BluesKaj> ?
<K1765> K-Ryan: Thanks for the help.. =)
<pulaski> yes exactly
<jamster545> QTParted worked until i installed some updates which removed it but then i reinstalled it
<K-Ryan> You're welcome K1765, good luck.
<pulaski> Blueskaj
<K-Ryan> jamster545: You can always try GParted, I hear it's better and it's the only thing that worked for me.
<jamster545> hold on
<pulaski> the 2wire 4port router/gateway also serves as a DSL modem
<K-Ryan> I'm not forcing you, but it's an option.
<pulaski> I can admin thru a web interface where I can specifiy apps to pass through the firewall
<jamster545> K-Ryan: i put in the command line but when i hit enter nothing happened
* AutoMatriX is greeting all the geeks
<K-Ryan> AutoMatriX: Must you do that everytime you join?
<pulaski> on either of my computers
<BluesKaj> so have I , but we have nop probs with FWs on the router ...just make sur the required ports for whatever apps need them are open TCP and UDP
<BluesKaj> pulaski
<K-Ryan> jamster545: It should of asked for your password
<K-Ryan> sudo apt-get install gparted
<jamster545> i think i know why it didnt work
<pulaski> thanks BluesKaj thats helpul
<Nivuahc> Anyone: whenever I attempt to run an app that requires sudo through the menu, I get the following error: "Su returned with an error" <-- anyone got any ideas?
<AutoMatriX> K-Ryan: dont know, is there an anti=politeness policy on this chanel ?
<jamster545> i just needed a fresh shell to use, K-Ryan
<pulaski> I know nfs uses UDP
<K-Ryan> jamster545: Ah
<jamster545> i used the shell for something earlier and it killed the one that was open
<K-Ryan> AutoMatriX: A greeting sure, to all the geeks? That's rather negative is it not?
<idefixx> kde doesnt support ico, right? is there a converter or something like that?
<pulaski> but I don't know  which port to use or how exactly I should set it up.
<AutoMatriX> K-Ryan: I don't think a geek is something negative, but if you say so ...
* Nivuahc is proud to be a geek
<BluesKaj> pulaski, I'm not a gamer , but i am familiar with port mapping and port forwarding due to my heavy use of torrent clients which like to use certain ports for traffic
* Nivuahc is especially fond of his geek loving wife
<jamster545> and GParted works on Kub?
<K-Ryan> AutoMatriX: I think it has a negative connotation, personally anyway.
<K-Ryan> jamster545: Yes
* Nivuahc really digs his geek loving girlfriend
<mcrandello> idefixx: I found something from the wine project that would convert ico's to png's but that was a loooong time ago
<BlueBird22>  is there an easy guidance for a noob newbie to make lucent winmodem work on kubuntu ?
<AutoMatriX> K-Ryan: ok, whenever I say hello to the geeks, I'll let you out
<jamster545> Nivuahc: how do you do those things where it is like narrating an action? i see ppl do them all the time
<idefixx> mcrandello: hmm, will give it a try, thx.
<Nivuahc> jamster545: you type /me followed by the action
<sa> hey guys, back
<pulaski> my admin allows a bunch of named games to pass through the firewall by default BluesKaj and it will let me create custom apps to pass through the firewall.
<jamster545> oh cool ty
* xGrantx is back
<mcrandello> idefixx: it was a native linux app. If you're already running wine I think irfanview will convert most any image format if you already have the ico's out of the executable
* jamster545 thanks Nivuahc
<sa> just updated and installed touchpad
<Nivuahc> jamster545: no problemo :)
<K-Ryan> AutoMatriX: No, I understand that's not how you meant it and I don't mind, it's just it seemed like you were being a smart alec when coming into the support channel and saying that. That's how it came off to me, obviously it's not how you meant it, sorry =P
* K-Ryan rereads his run on sentence.
<mcrandello> sa: working okay/
<mcrandello> sa:I mean working okay?
* jamster545 Shakes K-Ryan s hand and says thanks
<BluesKaj> pulaski, is the FW you speak of in the gateway or are there software FWs to deal with on various pcs as well ?
<pulaski> BluesKaj, I've thought about establishing a "pin hole" through the firewall for the nfs app but I need to know the UDP port number
<K-Ryan> It works jamster545?
<AutoMatriX> K-Ryan: never mind, I don't have brains enough to remind bad feelings :p
<Nivuahc> sooooo.... enabling sudo for a user... one of lifes greatest mysteries
* jamster545 shrugs
<sa> mcrandello: no
<pulaski> just on the gateway BluesKaj, thanks
* jamster545 minimizes konversation to try it
<K-Ryan> =P
<sa> mcrandello: i am trying to configure the touchpad and it says no driver installed
<K-Ryan> Nivuahc: It happens
<mcrandello> sa: http://pastebin.ca/520640 here is the section for my touchpad in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pulaski> none that I'm aware of on the file server or my compter
<bsundsrud> Nivuahc: it involves adding the user to either the sudoers group or the admin group. maybe both.
<sa> mcrandello: ok, thank you
<Nivuahc> bsundsrud: did that
<BluesKaj> ok pulaski yes, knowing the UDP port #  is essential
<idefixx> mcrandello: the gimp can open ico, too. but im actually looking for a tool that makes it into a xpm to keep the different sizes etc.
<bsundsrud> check the /etc/sudoers file and look for any other restraints
* jamster545 asks "Is it the one that shows up as 'GNOME Partition Editor"?
<Nivuahc> bsundsrud: coolio, gonna give that a shot
<idefixx> mcrandello: also i dont want to convert it 'by hand' everytime ;)
<bsundsrud> careful wiht it though, Nivuahc
<mcrandello> sa: kubuntu should ship xorg with the synaptics driver and I think most laptops use /dev/psaux
<bsundsrud> tkaebackups :D
<bsundsrud> er take backups
<bsundsrud> damnedable space bar...
<mcrandello> idefixx: iirc I either had a batch process running with irfanview that would convert them to all the different sizes at the same time.
<sa> mcrandello: where do i add the lines?
<sa> mcrandello: sorry, I am a linux newbi
<sa> e
<mcrandello> sa: right above or right below whatever other mouse drivers you have in there
<jamster545> GOD DAMMIT! none of the root apps that ask for a password other than settings will work! not even adept upgrade!
* jamster545 bangs head on wall
<Nivuahc> bsundsrud: the only entry is this: root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<pulaski> I have a linux/NFS HOWTO but which port numbers for UDP didn't jump out at me.  Perhaps I should look harder or BluesKaj if you know of another doc that would be helpfull\, I'd appreciate it.
<mcrandello> jamster545: try running like "kdesu adept_updater" or whatever the command
<idefixx> mcrandello: alright, sound good will give it a try. thx a bunch
<mcrandello> gl!
<Nivuahc> and, apparently, it has to be edited with the visudo command
<jamster545> i need to get GParted to open too!
* Nivuahc didn't even know visudo was a command
<athena> lol
<athena> it's a script
<bsundsrud> Nivuahc: it doesnt, though they want you to.  visudo does syntax checking before it lets to exit.
<xGrantx> what type of image does allegro handle natively on linux?
* jamster545 throws old crap computer out of top window on the empire state building
<bsundsrud> visudo gives you a vi editor of the sudoers file.
<bsundsrud> but i hate vi
<cWolfe> vi never did anything to hurt you
<sa> mcrandello: sorry for my stupid questions but where are the drivers?
<mcrandello> idefixx: if you have the time and the artistic bent I'd reccomend making svg icons with inkscape using the ico's as guides :)
<K-Ryan> jamster545: type gparted in the terminal
<K-Ryan> Or pick it under KDE Menu > System
<mcrandello> sa: the drivers should all pretty much come with xorg, there shouldn't be a need to install anything extra (except ATI or Nvidia video card drivers)
<jamster545> maybe i aint logged into root...
<bsundsrud> cWolfe: vi killed my dog.
<jamster545> it was all like " Since GParted can be a weapon of mass destruction it may only be run in root"
<BluesKaj> pulaski, it's quite straightforward i think , if you can a get a manual for your router/gateway IP addy or address text , like my network or something , then it's quite simple to navigate to the port mapping page to set the ports.
<jamster545> i need to log off for a minute so dont go anywhere!
<sa> mcrandello: I am a bit lost, sorry!
<mcrandello> jamster545: try sudo -i
<idefixx> mcrandello: yeah i figured that.. why doesnt kde support ico files, why would i want layer less files to store icons?
* jamster545 screams at computer and logs off
<pulaski> yes I have a manual for my gateway
<Nivuahc> bsundsrud: thanks, that did the trick!
<pulaski> I have the IPs
<bsundsrud> Nivuahc: what did the trick?
<bsundsrud> haha
<idefixx> mcrandello: rhetorical question btw ;)
<BluesKaj> what is your router pulaski
<pulaski> I have a portmapper on the server
<BluesKaj> ?
<mcrandello> idefixx: that I don't have an answer to. Perhaps there is a patent or copyright issue putting ico support in ;P
<bsundsrud> im oblivious help man! I'll help without realizing it!
<Nivuahc> bsundsrud: I edited /etc/sudoers and edded an entry for moi
<bsundsrud> ok
<Nivuahc> and erry-ting is a-okay
<pulaski> its called a 2wire 4port router model #1701HG Gateway BluesKaj
<pulaski> it has a web admin interface
<mcrandello> sa: basically that little snippet of code should go into your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. the "synaptic" driver it's asking for should already be there, ready to use I beleive
<BluesKaj> cool pulaski , as long as you can access it ... being at home i don't bother with a pw cuz wifey leaves that stuff to me
<pulaski> pw?
<BluesKaj> password
<pulaski> ok
<sa> mcrandello: ok, that is what I needed to know. Where the code should be added
<soulrider_> lol, i was repairing a windows computer
<soulrider_> and windows update would make windows crash
<idefixx> mcrandello: i know at least 2 other foss tools that support icons, but not that many if you think about it. i'll have to read up on that.
<Minataku> I have a password on all my machines
<mcrandello> sa: try typing "kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf" from a konsole window or click the k menu then select "run command" and type it
<sa> mcrandello: ok
<Minataku> Well, all the ones that'll take a password
<pulaski> ok Bluekaj, between the gateway manual and the Linux/NFS HOWTO I should be able to solve my problem.  Thanks alot for your help BlueKaj..
<sa> mcrandello: hmmm
<sa> mcrandello: it is empty
<mcrandello> idefixx: I remember I used a couple of dodgy shareware type apps in wine a while back to rip every single ico in my wine inst. Then I zipped them and emailed them to myself so I wouldn't lose them ever
<Minataku> Say
<Minataku> Does Windows still have MORICONS.DLL ?
<mcrandello> sa: that definitely should not be empty
<sa> i got a message saying error something
<athena> Minataku, yes
<mcrandello> sa: open a konsole, type kate /etc/X and then hit <tab> on the kb
<athena> slocate MORICONS.DLL: /windows/WINDOWS/system32/moricons.dll
<droach> Has anyone tried that stupid "Tweak Ubuntu for speed" guide
<Minataku> Heehee
<Minataku> I remember that from back in Windows 3.1
<BlueBird22>  is there an easy guidance for a noob newbie to make lucent winmodem work on kubuntu ?
<sa> mcrandello: ok
<mcrandello> really though ico's are a horrible horrible image format that look like barbequed ass on a modern system
<Minataku> !winmodem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Minataku> No, I don't, I want to know about winmodems
<Minataku> THAT'S WHY I TYPED THAT
* Minataku sighs
<mcrandello> sa: it should "reccomend" something or complete to /etc/X11
<Minataku> BlueBird22: If you're lucky, that'll help you
<BlueBird22> Minataku i need an easy way.
* K-Ryan laughs at Minataku
<zerozero> one could argue that winmodems never really did work
<Minataku> If you're not, then sorry
<idefixx> mcrandello: i know cedega can grab and store icons from exe files - but only from inside its ui, no command tool. also i dont know how its stores them.
<sa> mcrandello: i have xdg and xml to chose from
* BlueBird22 is not lucky at all. he had no luck with linmodems.org too
<sa> mcrandello: no xll
<mcrandello> sa: capitol X
<Jamster545> K-Ryan, i couldnt find my root account
<mcrandello> rule one in unix-linux. CaPs CouNt
<droach> anyone know any programming channels?
<Minataku> ecks-one-one
<Minataku> X11
<Jamster545> i think i am on it
<Minataku> Jamster545: Is your username "jamie" ?
<sa> mcrandello: hahaha, that was the problem...so sorry
<mcrandello> np :) we are all learners
<mcrandello> once you get into the xorg.conf file be very careful, one wrong letter can ruin your day.
<K-Ryan> Jamie Schnaitter?
<mcrandello> sa: probably should also let you know the command should be "sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf" you can just copy/paste that from here and it should work
<mcrandello> if that doesn't work it's "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<sa> mcrandello: ok
<sa> mcrandello: I as able to open the file by writing only kate
<mcrandello> need to use sudo or kdesu then
<mcrandello> sa: once you're in, look for the line "Configured Mouse" or something like that
<sa> mcrandello ok
<mcrandello> right after that section, below the line "EndSection" is where you paste that snippet
<mcrandello> it's like html where everything has an opening and closing tag
<K1765> I try to install the driver, I do sudo sh etc.. and it loads.. it gets to the kernel source tree to install
<mcrandello> but before you make any changes I'd also reccomend saving it as /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<K1765> and it says needs kernel source tree to install**
<mcrandello> always back up important files even if you know exactly what you're doing
<K1765> where can i get kernel source tree files >.>
<mcrandello> K1765: sudo apt-get install linux-source
<K1765> tys
<DRaGo> darn middle mouse button keeps changing my nick
<K1765> mcrandello: and thats all i have to do right?
<sa> mcrandello: found the configured mouse
<sa> it is within one section
<mcrandello> K1765: should be. you might also need to sudo apt-get install build-essential
<K1765> Got that already. Thanks!!
<mcrandello> sa: right after that EndSection start looking for something like what's in that pastebin page
<mcrandello> just to make sure it isn't already in there. If it is then pasting it again probably won't help
<sa> Mcrandello: found it. it looks exactly the same
* jamster545 pokes K-Ryan because he needs to WAKE UP!!!
<K-Ryan> Huh? What?
* K-Ryan is chatting on AIM(through Kopete of course)
<K1765> Now it says: please install kernel source files
<jamster545> i was here a minute ago, got D/C'd and stuff but before D/C you were like not responding to talk or pinging
<sa> mcrandello: i restarted x after installing. Maybe I need to restart the whole computer?
<kerberos> que ondas
<K-Ryan> jamster545: I don't think your messages got through then, because I didn't get anything,.
<mcrandello> sa: you should just be able to restart X and it should work
<sa> mcrandello: hmm...let me try again...brb
<kerberos> alguien sabe como instalar ndiswapper
<xGrantx> uh, are there known problems with the allegro keyboard input and linux? it doesn't seem to be working for me
<kerberos> me marca error
<K1765> mcrandello: Now it says please install kernel source files
<DRaGo> how do i take my ip address of of the hostmask
<jamster545> i couldnt get gparted to run in KDE or Konsole... what should i do... it said i need to be logged into root the exact wording was: " SInce GParted can be a weapon of mass destruction, you must be logged in a s root to use it
<K-Ryan> Did it really say that?
<K-Ryan> That's great
<K-Ryan> Try kdesu gparted
<jamster545> i know
<jamster545> wtf?
<mcrandello> K1765: try running uname -r
<K-Ryan> kdesu is the command to run things as root
<jamster545> u mean in console ok
<kerberos> anybody help me?
<K-Ryan> kdesu for graphical programs, sudo for terminal related stuff
<K-Ryan> Yes jamster545
<K1765> mcrandello: sudo uname -r?
<mcrandello> K1765: actually just "uname -r"
<mcrandello> K1765: then apt-cache search linux-headers
<K1765> 2.6.20-16-386
<jamster545> it didnt work...
<jamster545> do you want the output?
<K1765> ok.. now.. should i retry?
<K-Ryan> Hrmm, and it's not in System under KDE Menu?
<mcrandello> alright then "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.20-16-386 "
<mcrandello> maybe that will make it happy
<kerberos> i cant install ndiswrapper
<K1765> Hope so, this is pain ahha
<jamster545> it is but when i tried to use it from there it wouldnt do anything after i entered mypassword
<K1765> ok.. im going to retry. brb.
<K-Ryan> Try again
<K-Ryan> Make sure the password is correct
<jamster545> still nothing
<jamster545> hold on
<jamster545> do you want the output from the one time?
<sa> mcrandello: it worked but I had to restart the whole system
<mcrandello> oh
<sa> mcrandello: x was not enough
<mcrandello> interesting
<sa> mcrandello: thanx for the help!
<mcrandello> np glad it worked
* jamster545 sprays K-Ryan with a hose
<sa> mcrandello: one last question: what is the difference between ATI and NVIDIA video cards?
<jamster545> do you want the konsole output from when i tried kdesu?
<sa> mcrandello: and how do I know that my video card is working properly
<mcrandello> ATI = a world of pain if you run linux, NVIDIA not so much
<K1765> ok....... that worked, until it starting installing kernel modules then it said error lol
<sa> mcrandello: i dont know what card I have, I think it is an ATI hehe
<dregorth> mcrandello: and i thought it was the reverse just from seeing so many posts about that stuff in forums :P
<K1765> mcrandello: It says now ERROR: Unable to build the NVIDIA kernel module.
<jamster545> OOH! i made it work!
<K1765> mcrandello: Other than that.. it was working.
* jamster545 shoost of fireworks
<jamster545> shoots*
<K1765> off*
<mcrandello> K1765: well you're a little farther
<K-Ryan> Sorry again
<K-Ryan> I had to go afk for a minute there
<jamster545> i fixed it
<mcrandello> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<K1765> mcrandello: How do I delete the current kernel module i have installed?
<jamster545> i typed in sudo gparted
<jamster545> and it worked
<K-Ryan> sudo eh?
<K-Ryan> Is it running in the terminal?
<jamster545> yep then it opened a graphical instance
<jamster545> hold on
<mcrandello> K1765: is this one you installed from NVIDIA, or one that came with kubuntu?
<jamster545> i typed it in and it loaded the files then opened a graphical window
<K-Ryan> Strange, kdesu is meant for graphical apps
<K-Ryan> But if it works, good
<jamster545> well it was running in terminal then it opened a graphical window
<K1765> mcrandello: NVIDIA, i believe.. I installed version 9755 first, now im trying to install version 8774
<K-Ryan> Can you do what you need to do with it?
<sa> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jamster545> probably... havent tried
<K-Ryan> Try =P
<jamster545> AFK
<mcrandello> K1765: I'm hesitant to give this advice, but what I wind up doing every time I install new drivers for my ati or a new kernel is this...
<mcrandello> first switch to /lib/modules
<mcrandello> then find .|grep fglrx
<sa> mcrandello: thanks alot! going to bed now. it is 3 in the morning where i am  :)
* jamster545 sprays all with a homing hose while he is gone... minimizes konversation
<sa> good night everyone!
<mcrandello> sa np gl!
<K-Ryan> G'night sa
* jamster545 says goodnight to sa
<mcrandello> K1765: you'll need to substitute the name of your video modules instead of fglrx
<K-Ryan> jamster545: You really like /me don't you?
<jamster545> maybe
* jamster545 scratches chin
<mcrandello> then I sudo rm them one by one, then install the new ones
<klobster> my new favorite error message:   "the
<klobster> The program 'fglrxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<klobster> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
* jamster545 brb
<K-Ryan> I don't get it
<K-Ryan> I think I get it
<mcrandello> note that this is dangerous and probably not reccomended
<klobster> oops sorry I meant
<klobster> The program 'apt-get' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<klobster> sudo apt-get install apt
<K-Ryan> Hahahahahahaha
<K1765> mcrandello: in konsole?? goto /lib/modules?? i dont see a .|grep fglrx
<K-Ryan> That's not real is it?
<mcrandello> K1765: that's part of the command
* jamster545 smacks K-Ryan because it wont work
<K-Ryan> What did I do? I said kdesu it
<mcrandello> find . will find everything in that directory and all subdirs
<jamster545> it wont let me resize or change my partitions
<miguel> hi everyone...I need some help configuring my sound card. it's not detected
<K-Ryan> That's because they're mounted...
<mtv> i am having issues with audio.  I am running dapper with Intel ICH5 audio card
<jamster545> when i try to unmount them it says it cant
<klobster> I got the error msg, it was because of a bad fstab config, but I did get the error.
<savetheWorld> !wiki
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<mcrandello> "find .|grep poo" will find everything but only display the items that have "poo" in the name or path
<K-Ryan> klobster: That's like "No keyboard was detected, press any key to continue"
<jamster545> lmao
<K-Ryan> jamster545: What drive is it?
<mcrandello> fatal error: success!
<K-Ryan> Heheh
<K1765> mcrandello: so whats the command.. lol im a complete kubuntu noob
<jamster545> i only have one! it was like dev/sda
<mcrandello> in /lib/modules you type "find .|grep whateverthenameofyourdriverhere"
<jamster545> During setup the mouse cant be used, click here to continue
<K-Ryan> jamster545: Use the drop down box on the top right to switch HDDs
<K-Ryan> jamster545: That one makes sense believe it or not.
<jamster545> it shows the right hard drive and partitions1 i only have one HDD anyway
<K-Ryan> Okay
<jamster545> no mouse connected, click to continue
<K1765> mcrandello: now what
<K-Ryan> There you go =P
<K-Ryan> Okay, if you're trying to resize something important and can't unmount it because it's so important you'll have to do it from a LiveCD
<jamster545> no internet connection detected! connected to IRC
<jamster545> oh!
<mcrandello> K1765: I'll reccomend the safe way: "sudo mv /path/to/driver/drivername /tmp" for each version of the nvidia driver you have
<K-Ryan> Don't get me started with Windows-bashing-Linux-quotes
<K-Ryan> Err
<jamster545> do it do it!
<mcrandello> maybe write down where they came from in case the system goes pear shaped
<K-Ryan> Linux-bashing-Windows-quotes
* jamster545 chants him on
<jamster545> i hear somebody's car alarm going off
<K1765> mcrandello: now only if i knew where NVIDIA installed my drivers lol
<mcrandello> K1765: I'd try getting the new ones installed first,then if it's still using the old ones worry about removing them
<Tired_> where would one look to see if a particular piece of hardware s compatible with Kubuntu?
<mcrandello> linux is usually better about old drivers laying around than windows is
<mcrandello> Tired_: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Hardware-HOWTO/
<Tired_> isn't tldp horrifically out o date?
<mcrandello> maybe
<carutsu_> mcrandello: agreed while windows will hardly work with older hardware, linux most likelly handle it
<mcrandello> what hardware you worried about?
<mcrandello> it *is* copyrighted through 2007 so someone at least touched the page
<Tired_> it's a Hauppage ATSC tv tuner card...the HVR-1600
<DrX> how do I see which files contain a specific string?
<bsundsrud> fgrep
<K-Ryan> !wine > jamster545
<mrobin> hola todos
<bsundsrud> guten abend
<stanley> hi guys...i have a pretty big prob
<DrX> bsundsrud: so fgrep -R -F ":/dev/cdrom" / will list all files on the root partition that contain the quoted string literal?
<mtv> what is the best method for upgrading to 7.04 from 6.06
<rolnyzx> DrX, grep
<stanley> anything i try to open that needs root access says: "su has returned an error"
<stanley> what could this be??
<DrX> rolnyzx: grep just sez there's a match, but won't tell me which files match (stupid grep)
<mcrandello> Tired_: signs point to no http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2733804
<rolnyzx> DrX, flags
<Tired_> Hmm.  Well, that saves me $100.  Thanks.
<bsundsrud> DrX: i did fgrep 'somethingtosearchfor' -R <files> and it worked.
<joedoc55> stanley: did you set a root password?
<bsundsrud> DrX:  if you search /, that will search every file currently mounted
<mcrandello> stanley: are you running it like "su command"? try "sudo command" or "sudo -i" then run the command from the root prompt
<rolnyzx> grep -l string *
<mcrandello> stanley: or "kdesu command" if it's a kde program
<bsundsrud> DrX: and when using fgrep, the -F is implied
<mcrandello> anyone on here good with irda dongles?
<rolnyzx> grep -l string * , gives you filenames that contain the match
<DrX> bsundsrud: what did you put for <files>?
<bsundsrud> DrX: I was in ~ and did *
<bsundsrud> but you can do / if you really want to
<DrX> I did * in ~ and it showed nothing but I just pulled the text from a file in /etc/...
<mcrandello> gnight all
<DrX> bsundsrud: how do i specify search all subdirectories?
<bsundsrud> the -R does it recursively
<DrX> bsundsrud: but it didn't find the file i just copied and pasted the text from on the / device
<bsundsrud> hmm
<K1765> Anyone know why I get Unable to build the NVIDIA kernel module. when i try to install driver
<K1765> NVIDIA.. always has to make this confusing.. and things that are a pain in the arse.. lol
<sparr> ktorrent only uploads while I am downloading, and then only a little.  what could cause that?
<K1765> I think everyone died
<trakinas> hey
<dsmith_> why do shell script icons remain blank?
<K1765> how do i run a .bin
<trakinas> my dvd pioneer isnt working properly... i tested on my mate's computer and it worked alone on the 2nd IDE with Cable Select, like it is now... but, it isnt work here in my computer. KDE Center says it is a CD-ROM drive (and in scsi...). It used to work on gentoo without any trouble - and it wasnt accessed through scsi.
<trakinas> K1765: check if it has executable properties.
<K1765> trakinas: yes it does, so how do I run it lol
<trakinas> K1765: then ./name-of-the-app on the terminal. dont remember how to run out of the terminal
<trakinas> *working.
<rolnyzx> trakinas, weren't you the one who told me this morning his DVD drive wasn't the problem when receiving an IO error on mount?
<trakinas> rolnyzx: no.. i did told you about the IO, but i didnt say it wasnt the problem.
<rick_> ok I'm tired of googling and going through menu options.. I have an external task bar at the bottom and the main bar up top, how do i get my bottom external task bar to be only 1 menu item high? (right now it's double)
<trakinas> curiously, his pc has windows only. it didnt work before i changed it to cable select.
<rick_> i shrunk the size of the main bar which makes it only 1 level high for the main bar.. but it doesn't seem to apply to the external task bar
<K1765> How do I run a .bin in terminal?
<trakinas> K1765: one sec. Im not registered, cant reply u on pvt
<rick_> K1 try ./nameoffile.bin
<trakinas> rick_: he has troubles with permission
<rolnyzx> trakinas, do you have any live cd distro?
<K1765> bash: ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: Permission denied
<K1765> bash: bash:: command not found
<trakinas> K1765: ls -hl file.bin
<K1765> kk
<rolnyzx> well of course, it's not gonna load
<trakinas> rolnyzx: (k)ubuntu, Kurumin and gentoo.
<trakinas> but Kurumin and (k)Ubuntu will mount it on scsi, since they are debian based, right?
<rick_> oh ok then first chmod 755 file name
<trakinas> K1765: you dont have permission to execute the file.
<K1765> michael@homepc:~$ ls -hl ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<K1765> -rwxrwxrwx 1 michael michael 5.6M 2007-05-29 21:40 ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<trakinas> now you should be able to run... lol
<trakinas> rolnyzx: so... you asked me if i have a live distro. so??
<rick_> man this shouldn't be this difficult to figure out how to cahnge the height of this external task bar
<rolnyzx> I was going to tell you to load the distro to see if it detects the DVD. But I guess it won't even load
<skunk> hey got a question maybe you guys could help me with. no matter what i try, i cant get my ntfs partition to mount where users can access via konqueror. keeps saying they dont have permissions even when i add that user into the root group
<trakinas> rolnyzx: good idea! i will try to boot one.
<trakinas> rolnyzx: on the other tests, i tried booting through cd-rom and opening the dvd-rom
<K1765> It says: Could not find an approptriate hxplay or realplay in the system path to use as an embedded player
<trakinas> (2 drives, ofcourse. =P )
<K1765> How can I change that?
<trakinas> K1765: you should have helixplayer installed... that's why i always try mplayer real-mode. heheheh
<K1765> sudo apt-get install helixplayer?
<trakinas> K1765: i cannot help you since i never used real player gold in linux.
<trakinas> in fact, not even in windows... always used alternatives... =P
<rick_> wow i figured it out.. but that is definitely misleading.
<K1765> well how do i get mplayer
<trakinas> brb
<trakinas> K1765: like any other apps. but Im not sure if it will come with quicktime and real as default.
<intelikey> rick_ i just got here. may i ask what it was that was misleading?
<trakinas> brb (for real...)
<rick_> for those who care... if you shrink the main bar first then go 'add external bar' it ends up still double... but then if you go in and change the settings of the font size it works..
<rick_> the odd part is you might have your main font setting just how you want it..
<rick_> but you then have to mess with it just to get the external task bar size correct
<rick_> that seems like a bug to me.
<intelikey> oh kicker dubblets...   yes many have complained about that.
<rick_> oh so they are aware of it.. that's good
<Jucato> double? dubblets? O.o
<rick_> you should be able to adjust them indempendently
<intelikey> rick_ yes i expect changes in the next release.
<rick_> cool thanks for the update intelikey
<Jucato> rick_: you added another panel (external taskbar), but modifying the size only affects the main panel?
<dsmith_> seems fiesty is running nicely, even installed the nvidia drivers with automatix2
<rick_> Jucato:  the steps were: I adjust main panel how i like it. (set tiny to size of icons). I then remove the task bar from main panel. Do add new external task bar and move it to bottom. the bottom one will now be double.
<rick_> Jucato: the fix is to then mess with the settings again on the main bar.
<trakinas> a big hello from kubuntu live-cd booted from my DVD-R drive.
<trakinas> which makes things more even bizzare
<Jucato> rick_: or: add external taskbar, restart kicker (the panel) with the command "dcop kicker kicker restart". right-click on the external taskbar -> Configure External Taskbar -> go to the Arrangement options, select External taskbar from the dropdown list at the top. then adjust the size
<intelikey> or use blackbox   :)
<Jucato> or just a plain Panel and add a Taskbar applet to it...
<Jucato> or...
<intelikey> or...
<trakinas> folks, this is really strange... why cant I copy a file from a dvd-r media but it does open the media and does boot kubutu?
<intelikey> and you can...
<intelikey> trakinas copy to where ?
<jarn> How do I make it so NTFS partitions are mounted readable?
<jarn> Currently I have to sudo cd into them.
<trakinas> intelikey: from the drive to the hdd
<intelikey> trakinas copy to where ?
<trakinas> intelikey: my home folder
<intelikey> jarn mount -o ro,umask=000
<jarn> intelikey: Is there any way to make it so fstab does that?
<intelikey> jarn yes.   add those option
<palmdev13> on-subject question: say you accidentally deleted fstab. is there an easy way to rebuild it?
<trakinas> jarn configure it like anyother fstab entry.
<rick_> ok thanks Jucato
<jarn> trakinas: That doesn't work.
<intelikey> trakinas you or should i say "ubuntu" doesn't have permission to write to /media/hdd/home/<username>/   and shouldn't have.
<jarn> intelikey: Thanks! That worked great!
<trakinas> jarn: what does not work? configuring NTFS partition with its properties like you do any thing on fstab?
<jarn> trakinas: If you set the same options for an NTFS partition that you would for any other partition.
<intelikey> gentilemen.  fs   not partition.
<intelikey> partition type is totally irrelevent.  fs (file system) type ie the thing in question.
<intelikey> call me pedantic but it does matter.
<trakinas> intelikey: i beg your pardon. i meant ntfs filesystem. ?P
<trakinas> one sec. i will reboot and paste the output error here. brb
<rick_> also i guess this is a small gripe but shouldn't there be just a custom menu related to "just the external task bar" when i go and select "configure external task bar"
<rick_> Jucato: i restarted it and it's still not really behaving that great.. it will accept tiny on the main bar but not ont he external task bar
<intelikey> rick_ no not really.  you are configuring kicker.  whether the main bar or additional bars it's still one app.
<jarn> intelikey: Uh, it's not like people are saying that their partition is of type NTFS.
<jarn> intelikey: That's like saying that "mp3 player" is wrong because it's a player that plays mp3s.
<Jucato> rick_: are you sure you selected External Taskbar from the drop down list at the top?
<kalorin> jarn, my mp3 player is wrong!
<jarn> kalorin: That's a shame. :P
<Jucato> rick_: in the Settings for: option
<intelikey> well i don't have an mp3 player...
<rick_> yes
<rick_> i selected new external task bar
<kalorin> it's an ipod nano
<Jucato> strange.. it works here
<kalorin> actually it's pretty nice
<rick_> and when i right click on it, i have the option "configure external taskbar"
<intelikey> ok timmy what ya got ?
<Jucato> rick_: yes. then go to the Arrangement page of the dialog box
<trakinas> intelikey: says it wasnt possible to *read* the file
<rick_> HA thanks
<rick_> sheesh
<intelikey> trakinas pastebin the output of   mount
<rick_> i'm an idiot
<rick_> i never even saw that dropdown!
<Jucato> :)
<rick_> man that was drivign me nuts
* Jucato reviews the instructions he gave...
<rick_> sorry i'm sure they were good
<rick_> have my wife harrassing me in the background about the house
<Jucato> heh :)
<Minataku> It's ALWAYS the wife's fault :P
<kalorin`> no
<rick_> yea:)
<intelikey> "if you make it idiot proof, they'll just make a better idiot"
<crimsun> unless you're the wife, and then it's always your husband's fault.
<kalorin`> it's always the husbands fault
<kalorin`> just ask them
<intelikey> crimsun yeah that.
<trakinas> intelikey: output in portuguese??? rofl
<trakinas> i mean, everything is in portuguese here. i guess it does not help to you, does it?
<rick_> i'm trying to get her to switch to ubuntu.. she keeps complaining about her windows computer... she'd switch but she's really comfortable with photoshop elements
<intelikey> well how about.    LC-ALL=C mount
<rick_> she'll be overwhelmed with the gimp
<trakinas> intelikey: good one!
<intelikey> ooops   LC_ALL mount     my bad.
<intelikey> hehe still bad aint it.
<intelikey> ooops   LC_ALL=C mount     my bad.
<trakinas> mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<intelikey> any way  the cotton picken dash is an underscore
<trakinas> intelikey: no problem.
<intelikey> trakinas not mount blah      just plain mount
<intelikey>  LC_ALL=C mount
<trakinas> ah! sorry!!
<intelikey> so i can see how it mounted.
<trakinas>  /dev/scd0 on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro)
<intelikey> ok nothing that should object to users reading that....  hmmmm.
<intelikey> and if you    ls /media/cdrom0             it lists files/dirs
<intelikey> ?
<trakinas> intelikey: when KDE auto-mounts it: /dev/scd0 on /media/disk type iso9660 (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noatime,uid=1000,utf8)
<trakinas> -r-xr-xr-x 1 root root 849M 2007-05-28 17:07 /media/cdrom0/entrevista.avi
<intelikey> ok nothing in the perms that would keep you from reading it
<intelikey> echo $UID
<trakinas> 1000
<intelikey> well that consistant....   hmmmm.
<intelikey> and    ls /media/disk       you can't read ?
<trakinas> weird -> cp: cannot create regular file `/home/timmy/entrevistaavi': Permission denied
<intelikey> there's your problem.  not reading the disk   but writing to your home.
<trakinas> intelikey: -r-xr-xr-x 1 root root 890110004 2007-05-28 17:07
<trakinas> intelikey: yep. but look...
<trakinas> i can create a file on vi...
<intelikey> and ?
<intelikey> you need write permission
<trakinas> i can... no permission denied...
<trakinas> i meant...
<intelikey> sudo chmod 755 ~/
<trakinas> timmy@wintermute:~$ vi test.txt does not give any wrong msg
<intelikey> ok then lets look a little closer at the error.    ls -l /home/timmy/entrevistaavi
<trakinas> -r-xr-xr-x 1 timmy timmy 65536 2007-05-29 23:12 entrevista.avi
<intelikey> can't write that
<intelikey> no write perms.
<intelikey> read/exec   but no write
<trakinas> but this is the file copied from the dvd-r...
<intelikey> chmod 644 /home/timmy/entrevistaavi
<intelikey> chmod 644 /home/timmy/entrevista.avi
<intelikey> as case may be.
<trakinas> intelikey: done... now?
<intelikey> now you have write permission there.
<trakinas> intelikey: wow!!! cp: reading `/media/cdrom0/timmy.avi': Input/output error
<intelikey> is it still mounted there or did you remount it on /media/disk     seems like you mentioned that.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<trakinas> intelikey: unmounted... for sure!
<intelikey> wb Jucato
<trakinas> same thing! i will pastebin it. one sec...
<Jucato> thanks
<AmyRose> Why is my hard drive /dev/hda again after the last kernel update?
<trakinas> intelikey: http://pastebin.ca/520996
<intelikey> trakinas also as per you statement "but this is the file copied from the dvd-r"  cp will default to using the umask set for your account   but there are switches that cause cp to "preserve ownership/attrabutes"  which is undesireable when copying from cd drives in most cases.
<trakinas> intelikey: hmmmm... so, how should I copy it? I mean, any special flag?
<trakinas> gosh! just now i noticed we are in freenode. :P
<intelikey> `/home/timmy/timmy.avi': Permissao negada  <<<< same problemo as per other file.  no?     same solution.   chmod 644
<trakinas> on the drive?
<intelikey> trakinas cp also has switch. " -f, --force "    you can use in such cases.
<intelikey> trakinas man cp     for details
<trakinas> ok!
<intelikey> any other issues for the moment ?    if not i'll be idleing about.   but busy.
<intelikey> trakinas one other note.   FFR & FYI  dirs. have to be executed.  if you do something like   chmod 644 ~/*   you must chmod to 755 or some other executable value the dirs or you can't cd into them nor use anything in their sub-dirs.
<Minataku> Yeah
<intelikey> just thought you might want to know, before you broke something and wondered why.
<Minataku> Directories must have execute permission to be traveresd into
<Minataku> *traversed
<trakinas> intelikey: is there any ls command to check directories permitions?
<Minataku> ls -la
<Minataku> Well, ls -l
<Minataku> Sorry, habit X3
<intelikey> ls -ld
<trakinas> dub! heheehe
<intelikey> the -d switch shows the dir   without it you get the content there of.
<trakinas> 755 is: read write execute and read write, yes?
<intelikey> example.   ls -l ~/Desktop      then  ls -ld ~/Desktop
<trakinas> intelikey: yep! but is so obvious to use -d... heheheh.
<trakinas> yep1 ive just never used ls for dirs, only files. ;] 
<intelikey> numeric binarry perms.     111 = 7   read,write,exec
<jarn> What are good web browsers other than Konqueror and Firefox? Both of them give me problems.
<trakinas> yep... i juts never now it values...
<trakinas> like, chmod 777 are the sum of the values for right, read and execute.
<kalorin`> jarn
<kalorin`> use IE
<Minataku> Read, Write, Execute
<intelikey> first octet is owner   second is group   third is other    755 = 111,101,101 = rwx,r-x,r-x
<Minataku> 4, 2, 1
<kalorin`> <--- though I personally do not
<jarn> kalorin`: Ehh... I'd rather not, thanks. :P
<trakinas> when i list files or dir, it shows rwx, no numbers.
<Minataku> It's binary weight
<kalorin`> you can use IE under linux
<trakinas> Minataku: thanks
<Minataku> np
<kalorin`> there's an IE for linux version out
<kalorin`> !ie
<ubotu> For Irish whiskey and ubuntu support, visit #ubuntu-ie, Ta an uisce beatha agus cuidi Ubuntu ar #ubuntu-ie, Bag filte ort
<trakinas> jarn: Opera
<Minataku> r has a weight of 4, w has a weight of 2, x has a weight of 1
<jarn> kalorin`: I know you can. That doesn't mean I want to use it.
<intelikey> there are  10 kinds of people in the world.     those that understand binarry and those that dont.
<hitmanWilly> jarn: there's always vanilla mozilla (aka seamonkey)
<trakinas> most dirs are 761..
<trakinas> ops
<intelikey> not likely
<trakinas> my mistake
<trakinas> 755
<intelikey> yep
<trakinas> rwxr-xr-x
<intelikey> you got it.
<jarn> hitmanWilly: I'll take a look at that.
<trakinas> hehe.
<Minataku> Here's the test
<jarn> intelikey: No matter how many times I see that, I never stop loving it.
<intelikey> :)
<titanix88> hendaus: :)
<Minataku> trakinas: Translate 351
<Minataku> :3
<trakinas> Minataku: where?
<trakinas> my nickname?
<Minataku> trakinas: No
<trakinas> hheheeeh
<Minataku> Half-messing with you
<trakinas> what you meant with 351?
<trakinas> ahhhhhh
<Minataku> I wanted you to tell me what permissions 351 was
<trakinas> one sec
<intelikey> times up.   answer was   -wxr-x--x
* Minataku kicks intelikey in the butt
<trakinas> rx-xr-r
<trakinas> ops
<trakinas> rx-xr-x
<trakinas> and wx
<intelikey>  answer was   -wxr-x--x
<trakinas> almost.
<Minataku> trakinas: You'll get it
<Minataku> I did.
<Minataku> ^^
<trakinas> heheh.
<Minataku> Alternately, you can use symbolic notation
<trakinas> yep
<trakinas> much more easier
<intelikey> Minataku what's 1777  ?
<Minataku> trakinas: "man chmod" will tell you loads :3
<trakinas> chmod +xrw
<trakinas> heuehu
<Gravity_Reigns> anybody run across a problem where not even root can modify permissions on a drive?
<Minataku> intelikey: I think that's SUID
<trakinas> +xrw = 777
<intelikey> Minataku see your  /tmp for clues  :)
<trakinas> Gravity_Reigns: you mean, 111?
<trakinas> =P
<trakinas> or 444
<Gravity_Reigns> well, i didnt set it to that
<Minataku> I love the flashing red/bold-white for broken symbolic links
<Gravity_Reigns> i even tried to set it to 777 and even logged in as root and changed it via gui, still saying it failed to change permissions =P
<intelikey> Minataku it is   i just wondered if you could blurt out the lettering  :)
<trakinas> Gravity_Reigns: of course not. i didnt say so. sorry
<Minataku> rwxrwxrwt
<Minataku> Haha
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> ok i'm out for a bit,
<Gravity_Reigns> even if i log into kde as root and try to change the permissions by hand, konqueror gives an error saying it couldnt change permissions for /media/vault
<jarn> Okay, it turns out the problem I was having was not the browser but the website.
<trakinas> http://pastebin.ca/521048
<Minataku> Most of the crap in my /tmp is -rw-------
<intelikey> Gravity_Reigns there is no permission on the M$ file systems.
<Minataku> 600 X3
<Gravity_Reigns> hm. when my user account tries to go into it it says "you do not have enough permissions to access this file"
<Minataku> Check the user account is allowed access to the dir
<hitmanWilly> i think you have to use umask on ntfs/fat file systems
<intelikey> Gravity_Reigns mount assigns a psuedo permsiions bit for the fs    man mount   and note the part about special options for specific file systems
<trakinas> at least your dvd drive dont switch from "permission denied" to "io error"
<Minataku> I know I fixed that on my system by just having my user own the mount points
<Minataku> Since it's a 1.5 user system
<Minataku> Me and root
<Minataku> X3
<Gravity_Reigns> yah x3
<intelikey> Gravity_Reigns short answer   sudo mount -o remount,umask=000,ro /media/vault
<Minataku> They used to be FAT32, they're reiserfs now
<Minataku> Have been for a while
<Minataku> Plan to make backups then change it to ext3
<trakinas> AHHHHHHH! I love dmesg... more out puts for our joy!
<intelikey> trakinas you like that ?        cat /var/log/*
<trakinas> intelikey: http://pastebin.ca/521059
<trakinas> intelikey: ha! do you think that i dont know what cat is for and what is going to happen if i do that? ;] 
<intelikey> you'll see "more out puts for our joy!"
* intelikey </shrugs>
<trakinas> intelikey: i know! cat reads the content of a file. that will show enything in the log dir.
<trakinas> ;] 
<trakinas> i didnt skip the cat class yestarday. hooray!
<trakinas> :P
<intelikey> again i voice my protest at line 17 of your pastebin.
<trakinas> drwxr-xr-x   7 root root 4,0K 2007-05-29 02:45 /root this?
<intelikey>  /root should not need to be world accessable.
<intelikey> kdm does that to you.
* intelikey considers it a bug in kdm
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<trakinas> so, that would be causing the trouble?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<intelikey> trakinas no.  i'm just venting a protest.
<trakinas> heheehehe
<trakinas> dude, Im afraid my drive is screwed. :/
<intelikey> trakinas it does look like something wrong with the disk or a problem with the kernel and it's scsi emulation.
<intelikey> can you try another kernel ?
<trakinas> intelikey: i was going to point that.. i mean, why kubuntu uses scsi emulation?
<intelikey> and can you try another disk ?
<trakinas> intelikey: one similar to gentoo kernel? sure! :D
<trakinas> jk!
<intelikey> gentoo kernel would be fine with me.
<trakinas> is just that it used to work on gentoo, and it didnt use scsi emulation
<trakinas> intelikey: i was loving gentoo, but after a year.. i got tired emerge -av package
<trakinas> :/
<intelikey> exactly.   i have found one bug   with scsi emulation and real scsi devices    there may be others.
<trakinas> so, which kernel would you recomend?
<Minataku> Custom
<Minataku> And if it's really a problem, file a bug report
<intelikey> check the package manager and see what is handy.     or roll your own.
<intelikey> might install a 2.4 kernel just to test then if it is in the kernel   do file a bug on it.
<trakinas> okay! i will do that (not tomorrow, for sure.. need to finish some college works 1st)
<intelikey> it seems that scsi emulation is a good idea if you don't have any scsi devices...    but i do!
<archaeopteryx> hi, the following problem: downloaded feisty live-cd, tried to install, but no partitions in step 4, so took the oem version
<trakinas> intelikey: just to be quite sure - install a 2.4 kernel, try mounting it via scsi emulation and fill up a bug report if everything goes wrong?
<archaeopteryx> then grub install failed and i took lilo
<trakinas> brb
<archaeopteryx> but it ignores the primary partition with win xp. is there a way to choose on startup?
<intelikey> trakinas try without scsi emulation and with     if w/scsi-emu you have the same problem  that's the problem   (assuming you don't have issues without it.)
<archaeopteryx> also, boot cds seem to be ignored
<intelikey> trakinas if you have issues without scsi-emulation on other kernels then that's obviously not the cause.
<intelikey> simple logic   and process of elimination
<intelikey> E-limon-nation
<intelikey> lemon ?
<intelikey> what ever.
<intelikey> two m's maybe
<intelikey> not my language, i just twist to suit my needs.
<intelikey> archaeopteryx you can add an entry in your /etc/lilo.conf
<intelikey> archaeopteryx here's an example.  note the part about hdc1  that's a windows segment    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/36948
<intelikey> archaeopteryx oh sorry. not in that post let me find it again....
<archaeopteryx> intelikey: thank you
<intelikey> ah  there is an example in    man lilo.conf
<intelikey> archaeopteryx ^
<archaeopteryx> thx
<intelikey> archaeopteryx the   other=/dev/hda3   would work nicely   just change to the correct device.
<intelikey> if you have trubble with it i'll be about.
<trakinas> intelikey: just one last question before i log out... makemenuconfig is possibe under ubuntu?
<intelikey> yes     gtk is needed but yes.
<intelikey> err no not gtk   ncurses
<intelikey> sorry.
<trakinas> intelikey: ahhhhhh! i heeheheh.
<trakinas> okay then.
<trakinas> have to go now. cheers!
<intelikey> shalom
<trakinas> thank you! :] 
<intelikey> what's up doc ?
<dr_willis> Watching some TV. :)
<rollerskatejamms> whats the difference between the kubuntu cd and dvd
<rollerskatejamms> the dvd just  contains more packages that i can apt-get off of it?
<intelikey> a buck two ninty five on sunday.
<dr_willis> dvd has live cd + alt instgall (i think)   and some extra packages
<Minataku> Heya, dr_willis
<Minataku> Missed you yesterday/this morning/whenever it was
<dr_willis> hay Minataku
<Minataku> What's up?
<dr_willis> I got 3 amigas, 1 cd32, but only 1 working Power supply.
<dr_willis> got 2 dead amiga PS's
<intelikey> yeah that's about all.  the installers and the extra packages that you can't use cause updates are out and apt will always get the newest
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> One working is fine
<dr_willis> you can convert a PC PS to amiga. if ya know what you are doing/research it.
<Minataku> dr_willis: Comp Eng Tech
<Minataku> I know what I'm doing and definitely can :D
<dr_willis> Sucks i cant find the CD32 PS. it not identical to the others.
<Minataku> dr_willis: What models, if I may ask?
<dr_willis> I was wantiong to keep one amiga for myself. they are all A1200's
<dr_willis> but i aint got much even for one.
<Minataku> Not bad
<Minataku> Heh, you could keep the CD32
<dr_willis> one has a expansion/cpu/mem/
<Minataku> That was more of a console
<Minataku> dr_willis: Ooooh, sweet
<dr_willis> I dont need it either. the cd32 i got has the expansion unit that turns it into a real amiga + CD drive
<dr_willis> in some ways its nicer then a a1200 - you can make a bootable cd real easy
<Minataku> Ah, kickass
<Minataku> Okay, sure, if you don't want any of them I'll take them all :D
<dr_willis> BUT that expansion was so flakey. ya baciaially have to connect it and hot glue the thing down to a  board.
<dr_willis> heh. yea - tracking down some box's and some bubblewrap
<Minataku> Heehee
<Minataku> Sweet :D
<Minataku> I've been known to use multiple systems to upgrade other ones, after all
<Minataku> That's how I upgraded the Macintosh Classic
<Minataku> I happened to have a few non-parity 1MB 30 pin SIMMs
<intelikey> Minataku & dr_willis nothing happening in here right now.  i'm gonna leave it with you for a while.  toodles.
<hitmanWilly> hey, dr_willis, just found a 1200 PS on ebay :) http://cgi.ebay.com/AMIGA-500-600-1200-POWER-SUPPLY_W0QQitemZ180122696787QQihZ008QQcategoryZ4598QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<dr_willis> There ya go.
<hakaisou> that's a beefy supply
<Minataku> Heehee
<dr_willis> you cn convert some wires on a normal PC PS. i recall.. but that may of been only with older AT's
<Minataku> dr_willis: Even if, I've got sources for various PSs
<hakaisou> what do you need that thing for?
<Minataku> Plus I have the knowledge to even build one
<hakaisou> rebuilding an amiga?
<dr_willis> getting that lame conector for the amiga is the hard part.
<Minataku> dr_willis: Heh, IIAF, soldering iron
<Minataku> One working PSU is plenty anyway
<Minataku> ATM, I have one 24/7 system
<vecina> please tell me that being on ubuntu does not mean i cant view Youtube.
<Minataku> The rest are all momentary
<hendaus> titanix88:  :)
<Daisuke_Ido> vecina: no, it doesn't mean that
<hitmanWilly> vecina: you just need flash
<Minataku> vecina: YouTube, CourtTV RED, all good to do
<Minataku> *go
<vecina> Daisuke_ido  well every video just looks like its finished instyead of playing
<Minataku> Just grab Flash 9 and you're good for them and more, like Adult Swim Video
<vecina> oh ok
<vecina> thanks.
<Minataku> np
<Daisuke_Ido> you can either install flashplugin-nonfree from the repos, or install from adobe's site
<titanix88> hendaus: pkot made u working?
<hendaus> no :(
<vecina> i cant find that in the repos. ill have to go to the site
<kgx> anyone knows if there are console color schemes proven to be easier on the eyes?
<Daisuke_Ido> since everyone's eyes are different, i'm guessing no.
<vecina> Hey, its me, about the flash thing....
<marcelol> anyone here able to get the nv-glx package to install........?
<vecina> did i mention im on amd 64 architecture? :(
<marcelol> on my system it says that the driver and the kernel package are different builds...
<marcelol> except I can't see where to dl a newer kernel packge in adept
<marcelol> nv-glx  9631.....kernel driver 7xxx ( can't remember the rest of the numbers )
<marcelol> any ideas anyone ?
<crdlb> marcelol, linux-restricted-modules includes all three versions
<crdlb> and the right one is supposed to be chosen at boot
<crdlb> however it's been known to screw up
<marcelol> just put in "linux-restricted-modules" in adepts filter ?
<crdlb> no
<crdlb> everything you need /is/ installed
<marcelol> Hmmm...
<crdlb> you just need to force l-r-m to use the right version
<marcelol> nv-glx didn't get installed by default
<crdlb> but you installed it
<Daisuke_Ido> nvidia-glx?
<crdlb> in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<marcelol> let me take a look
<crdlb> set: DISABLED_MODULES="nvidia_legacy nvidia_new"
<naught101> anyone know if it's possible to take a screenshot in kubuntu /including the mouse cursor/?
<marcelol> ok...added that
* Minataku yawns
<marcelol> adept says that none of those packages are even installed though
<crdlb> marcelol, they have to be
<wolferine> naught101, um sure you can
<wolferine> printscreen?
<crdlb> otherwise 7184 wouldn't have been installed
<Minataku> I know in A/UX (at least 3.1.1) you can take screenshots with Shift+Pretzel+3
<Minataku> But that doesn't help you at all
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> Sorry X3
<naught101> wolferine: it doesn't usually include the mouse cursor
<Minataku> Oh, snap
<marcelol> the only one that shows it's installed is nvidia-kernel-common
<Minataku> I know one way
<Minataku> There's a program that dumps the contents of the framebuffer
<Minataku> Lemme look it up
<crdlb> marcelol, is linux-generic installed? and nvidia-glx ?
<marcelol> nvidia-glx...no...let me see if linux-generic is
<Minataku> It's a program called "fbdump"
<crdlb> not a huge fan of adept so: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-generic
<Minataku> You may have to find and compile it by source
<Minataku> !search fbdump
<ubotu> Found:
<Minataku> <.<
<marcelol> linux-generic wasn't installed either
<crdlb> !info fbdump
<Minataku> !info fbdump
<marcelol> so..install both ?
<ubotu> Package fbdump does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Minataku> I swear, that bot is getting dumber and dumber
<hitmanWilly> wow, that's cool XD
<naught101> hehe
<crdlb> marcelol, yes and use apt-get
<naught101> cheers, gotta go
<Minataku> Later
<crdlb> !find fbdump
<ubotu> File fbdump found in libdirectfb-bin
<crdlb> !info libdirectfb-bin
<ubotu> libdirectfb-bin: direct frame buffer graphics - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.25.1-5ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 37 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Minataku> Doesn't quite seem right
<marcelol> crdlib should I also install linux-restricted-modules ?
<crdlb> marcelol, linux-generic will
<marcelol> ahh..gotcha
<marcelol> processing.....looks like it's going to pull down 2.6.20.5-16 ...
<newguy> What is the most current kernel version?
<hitmanWilly> newguy: 2.6.20-16 in the repos
<marcelol> ok...so linux-generic is yanking down the latest released kernel
<newguy> I have something 2.6.11 that's edgy eft, right?
<hitmanWilly> newguy: yeah, probably
<crdlb> newguy, 2.6.17 is edgy
<marcelol> I thought 11 was DD
<crdlb> 15 was DD
<hitmanWilly> was hoary even a 2.6 kernel?
<Minataku> 2.6.21.3 is Linux current
<marcelol> damn....man is up with his kernel numbers....in words of the great Bender Bending Rodriguez...we're not worthy
<Minataku> I'm a little behind
<crdlb> !info linux-image-generic edgy
<Minataku> Linux Piyoko 2.6.20-Pyocola-i686 #1 PREEMPT Wed Feb 14 22:42:51 EST 2007 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.11 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<crdlb> !info linux-image-386 dapper
<ubotu> linux-image-386: Linux kernel image on 386.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.15.26 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Minataku> !info linux-image-generic hoary
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20.16.28.1 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Minataku> Haha
<marcelol> FF can't with 20.15
<crdlb> there wasn't a generic kernel in hoary
<Minataku> Ah
<Minataku> !info linux-image-386 hoary
<ubotu> linux-image-386: Linux kernel image on 386.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20.16.28.1 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Minataku> I think the bot doesn't care anyway
<chemicalvamp> i hate winblows
<crdlb> and ubotu doesn't go back that far :P
<hitmanWilly> i don't think hoary is even supported anymore
<Minataku> chemicalvamp: Why do you think we're all here? ;3
<chemicalvamp> lol
<crdlb> hitmanWilly, not even close :P
<marcelol> looks like that might be bleeding edge ubotu.....because that's what it's bringing down to me now
<crdlb> breezy just fell out of support
<chemicalvamp> i love how kubuntu knows my sound card, and installs it on its own
<Minataku> I'm a Gentoo user
<chemicalvamp> but i cant seem to install iton winlows at all
<hakaisou> not really the case vamp
<hitmanWilly> same here
<Minataku> I looked up the soundcard and set it up myself
<marcelol> crdlib.....done apt'ing the two packages....
<hakaisou> you are kinda right
<marcelol> what now ?
<Minataku> All while leaving out every sound card I _don't_ have XD
<marcelol> just switch it in the System Settings ? and restart X ?
<klobster> out of curiosity if KDE and gnome merged, do you think they would call it knome?
<marcelol> or something else required ?
<chemicalvamp> wish kubuntu could jump over to the other partition slap some sence into winblows and then jump back
<crdlb> marcelol, err reboot I guess and make sure you boot the generic kernel
<marcelol> kbloster....bite your tongue
<hitmanWilly> Minataku: just updated my kernel today...a 10 minute full kernel compile :)
<Minataku> hitmanWilly: Heehee
<hakaisou> *boring lesson* most linux distros use a sound driver called ALSA "Advanced Linux Sound Architecture"
<Minataku> ccache?
<newGuy_> Sorry, got disconnected.
<hitmanWilly> Minataku: last time i did it on ubuntu took over an hour :)
<hakaisou> it supports a stupid number of cards
<Minataku> hakaisou: Wrong
<Minataku> ALSA is the sound engine
<chemicalvamp> klobster that should be followed by "when hell freezes over"
<hakaisou> oh really?
<Minataku> The drivers are what allow ALSA to access the cards
<hakaisou> hmm, misunderstood then.  please tell me
<marcelol> it said the following:
<marcelol> Setting up linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-386 (2.6.20.5-15.20) ...
<marcelol> Setting up nvidia-glx (1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.28) ..
<hakaisou> ah, i see
<marcelol> so I'm assuming to boot the 2.6.20.5-16 ?
<marcelol> 2.6.20.5-16.28?
<hakaisou> thanks for the clarification Miataku
<hakaisou> Minataku *
<dr_willis> well night all.
<Minataku> hakaisou: No problem
<crdlb> marcelol, boot the newest generic kernel
<marcelol> ahh....ok
<marcelol> brb.....hopefully....
<Minataku> Yeah, ALSA is the whole sound framework/API
<Minataku> The individual drivers are a part of the whole thing
<newGuy> So anytime I try to boot into kubuntu I get an error message that the ramdrive is full, followed by "Kernel Panic - Not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs..."
<newGuy> Is there anything I can do?
<chemicalvamp> anybody know, "if a person where to have to reinstall windows on the main partition, would they be able to reinstall grub on a live cd?
<Minataku> Get more RAM
<hitmanWilly> chemicalvamp: yes
<newGuy> It used to work Minataku, and I've run memtest, my ram is fine.
<Minataku> newGuy: Is this an old computer? And is this the LiveCD?
<Minataku> Hm
<greg_g> heya, anyone know about a recent (last week) post that was on planet.kde.org about a script to keep gnome and kde applications in different menus if you have both installed?
<Minataku> newGuy: That is weird.
<newGuy> No, this was a previously working installation.
<chemicalvamp> would i have to do a chroot?
<hakaisou> i used to get that error before i got the plug to fully power my dual core cpu
<newGuy> AMD X2 computer, 1 gig ram.
<hakaisou> only had a p4, needed a p8
<newGuy> This installation was previously working, till I moved the computer, could a plug be out of whack or something?
<Minataku> newGuy: Couldn't hurt to check inside
<hakaisou> indeed
<hitmanWilly> newGuy: possibly
<hakaisou> never underestimate the id 10 t error
<Minataku> Everyone gets that wrong
<duncan_> lol
<newGuy> What is ud 10 t?
<Minataku> It's 1D10T
<newGuy> LOL
<duncan_> rofl
<chemicalvamp> my fried once took his tower on the road when he moved.. and the cpu fan power jiggled out
<Minataku> It's a one, not an "I"
<hakaisou> it's not wrong mina
<marcelol> ok...rebooted
<hakaisou> just another way of puting it
<Meglo> FUCK YES POWER RANGERS
<marcelol> graphics card and driver still say "nv" not "nv-glx"
<hakaisou> besides, saying ID 10 T makes sense
<newGuy> hakaisou, what plug was not working correctly for you?
<marcelol> Hmmmm
<Minataku> hakaisou: Correct is 1
<duncan_> agreed
<hakaisou> never heard it with a 1, and it's not "correct"  just alternate
<hakaisou> newGuy, the processor power plug
<duncan_> dosen't really matter
<hakaisou> i was a p8 plug, but i only had a p4
<newGuy> Where is that located?
<marcelol> how do I switch it to use the glx drivers ?
<hakaisou> next to the proc, if you even have one
<newGuy> Thank you.
<jaloola> end
<hitmanWilly> marcelol: run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<jaloola> quit
<marcelol> ok
<hitmanWilly> marcelol: that should set up xorg.conf correctly for you
<marcelol> ok...it said it created a new xorg.conf....gonna look at it
<marcelol> ok...looks reasonable....what now ? restart X ?
<marcelol> or reboot ?
<hitmanWilly> marcelol: restart X
<crdlb> marcelol, what did you use?
<crdlb> you need to reboot if you enable a restricted driver
<marcelol> I thought I used the nvidia one ?
<marcelol> all it says is "nvidia" in the driver section of xorg.conf
<hitmanWilly> crdlb: actually, the nvidia driver modprobes itself on install :)
<crdlb> oh nm then
<crdlb> wait how could it?
<marcelol> "Device".....Identifier....<My video card is named> ...then ...Driver "nvidia"
<crdlb> it'll fail to modprobe if you don't have nvidia in your xorg.conf
<marcelol> It does not...
<crdlb> sudo modprove nvidia
<marcelol> hopefully it should be using the right kernel module.
<crdlb> then you should be able to restart X
<crdlb> if X fails to start, try rebooting
<marcelol> Hmmm...the modprobe says it failed to run the install command for nvidia
<crdlb> marcelol, ok try rebooting
<marcelol> adept said something about "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" or some such
<crdlb> if it doesn't work...
<crdlb> remember:
<crdlb> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<marcelol> yeah...boot recovery and ZAP back the original xorg.conf
<crdlb> the second command  ^^
<marcelol> gonna try it out
<billykan>  ~~~
<billykan>  ???
<dsmith_>   wow I can type taiwanese
<dsmith_> errr. or perhaps its Korean
<crimsun> it's Korean.
<dsmith_> I was close..
<crdlb> is there a korean channel?
<dsmith_> there should be
<dsmith_> between this one and ubuntu, there will only be more ppl coming in here
<Nicofrand> hello
<juanvalde> Can someone help a linux networking newb with a networking problem?
<PokerFacePenguin> give it a shot juan
<marcelol> well that was futile
<marcelol> I went to the recovery console and tried to start X by hand...
<Minataku> Heh
<marcelol> and I got the same thing as when I tried to sudo modprobe nvidia
<marcelol> yeah...
<Minataku> I just had X explode
<marcelol> "error running install command for nvidia. failed ot load nvidia kernel module"
<marcelol> I'm thinking "WTF ?"
<Nicofrand> kubuntu refuses to start today oO and i don't know why...the logo appears, this is loading and then the logo comes one more time and then the screen is black, i can just write text (but this is not a console )
<marcelol> Nico....you're suffering from the same as I
<marcelol> "Cannot load your video drivers kernel module"-itis
<Nicofrand> marcelol: but where did you see that?
<juanvalde> LAN cannot get IP, though all windoz computers seem to be fine
<marcelol> that's EXACTLY what happens to me when I switch to the nv-glx driver
<marcelol> didn't see it Nicofrand....just been dealing with that behavior for about a day or so now
<Nicofrand> marcelol: uh ok ,but how do you start the recovery console?
<marcelol> uh....select it in grub ?
<Nicofrand> ok i'll try
<marcelol> if you were trying to switch drivers...might I recommend the same thing they told me to get back to a working desktop
<marcelol> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xervers-xorg -phigh
<marcelol> then select the most appropriate generic driver ( for me it was just 'nv' )
<marcelol> anyway....
<marcelol> anyone have any ideas about why the nvidia kernel module is unable to load ?
<marcelol> modprobe won't perform install command for nvidia
<marcelol> it's the darnest thing
<newguy> The last thing I did on this computer was update the WINDOWS drivers for my processor, (AMD athelon 64 X2), then when I tried to boot into linux I now get an error saying the ramdrive is full, followed by an error "Kernel Panic - Not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)"
<newguy> I checked all the cables, they are connected. Moving the computer must not have been the culprit.
<crdlb> marcelol, try this: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r); sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<greg_g> so, I know there is a script or something out there that separates gnome and kde apps into separate menus when you have both installed, anyone know where that is?
<crdlb> and make /absolutely/ sure that you boot the generic kernel
<newguy> Any ideas?
<marcelol> ok..1) all in one line 2) use "uname" or my login name ?
<flake> how could I go about converting a FLV file to an AVI or WMV?  VLC plays the FLV format ok
<MrElmo> is there a way to upgrade from Kubuntu Edgy to Feisty without downloading the Feisty Live CD?
<crdlb> marcelol, it's all one one and use exactly what it typed :)
<flake> MrElmo - yes, that's what I did but I forget the website should be in ubuntu forums
<crdlb> it'll be substituted with your kernel version
<marcelol> and away it goes...
<MrElmo> thanks, flake
<marcelol> removing linux-restritcted-modules-2.6.20-16
<flake> np
<flake> i backed up my home directories but gave me an option to keep them, didn't loose anything in them
<marcelol> now it switched to linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic
<marcelol> now what ?
<crdlb> it's finished?
<marcelol> yes
<crdlb> now reboot and choose the generic kernel
<crdlb> (as opposed to the 386 kernel)
<MrElmo> flake, do you know if feisty comes with ntfs-3g installed?
<marcelol> do I do the nvidia-xconfig now, or after ?
<crdlb> marcelol, nope that's done
<marcelol> ok..I'll give it a shot
<crdlb> all that does is change your xorg.conf to nvidia
<marcelol> brb
<marcelol> hopefully
<flake> I don't remember, but somehow I have that
<MrElmo> cool.  okay, thanks again
<flake> NTFS configuration tool
<marcelol> won't I need that to switch to the glx enabled drivers ?
<marcelol> anyway..I'll brb
<crdlb> marcelol, if your xorg.conf says nvidia, you're done
<marcelol> oh it doesn't yet...
<luis> yes
<marcelol> had switch back to nv so I could get to here
<crdlb> oh lol
<crdlb> you're right
<marcelol> let me do that and reboot
<crdlb> sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<crdlb> ^^ if you want to run beryl :P
<jimmy> I am having a problem with sound on a THinkpad T43 after the latest 2.5.20-16 kernal upgrade, anyone else?
<Nicofrand> (back )
<marcelol> of course I want to RUN beryl
<marcelol> brb
<flake> does beryl work good with 3d windowed/fullscreen games?
<Edijus1> Can someone help me with modifying Kubunu? I need someone puts restricted package on it and some apps then makes ISO and uploads it
<Nicofrand> marcelol: do you still have the nvidia problem?
<marcelol> gonna reboot and see if it works now
<marcelol> brb
<Nicofrand> ok
<rollerskatejamms> Whats a good way to see how big a folder and all its contents are, from the terminal. (recursively)
<pyrosim> du -h .
<Kuma> hi, my kubuntu linux distro stoped recognizing my cable Internet connection, how can i fix this?
<jimmy> rollerskate: ls -Ral
<jimmy> ls --help will list all the available options
<crimsun> jimmy: what's the problem?
<klobster> Kuma: call comcast?
<jimmy> Well, after the kernal upgrade, my sound seems to have cut out
<crimsun> jimmy: pastebin ``amixer'', then tell me the url
<jimmy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23214/
<Kuma> klobster: the problem is i had to switch OS to connect to the IRC channel, can you please tell me what do i do after running comcast command so i can fix this w/o needing asking anything else?
<klobster> kuma: first lets find out about the connection: is your cable modem connected to a router, or straight into the computer?
<Kuma> klobster:
<Kuma> stright
<Jack3> whats the app to read text?
<Jack3> like voice
<klobster> kuma: and it works in windows?
<crdlb> Jack3, as in text-to-speech?
<Jack3> yes
<jimmy> crimsun: I searched the bug tracker, but couldn't find anything, was working just fine before the upgrade
<Cosmo__> can anyoe make any suggestion as to good motherboards to go with a AMDfx x2 5600 processor and a nvidia 7950gt video card
<Kuma> klobster: yes
<crdlb> !info festival | Jack3
<ubotu> jack3: festival: general multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.3-17.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 711 kB, installed size 2120 kB
<Jack3> thank you
<crdlb> there might be something better but I only know of that
<klobster> kuma: did you try to ping an ip from the console?
<klobster> kuma: (in linux that is)
<Kuma> klobster: i pinged www.google.com
<Kuma> klobster: the response was automatic, it said host unknown
<klobster> are you on kde or gnome?
<Kuma> jde
<Kuma> *kde
<marcelol> well yet again..that was futile
<crdlb> :'(
<marcelol> it still says the nvidia kernel driver is unable to be installed
<marcelol> everything else looks like it's in place...
<crdlb> did you ever use envy or the nvidia installer?
<marcelol> nope
<marcelol> should I try the nvidia installer ?
<crdlb> don't recommend it generally
<marcelol> ok...then it's good that I didn't
<crdlb> although I'm stumped :(
<marcelol> I didn't need to do that "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" did I ?
<crdlb> marcelol, nvidia-xconfig is equivalent
<crimsun> jimmy: looking now, busy
<klobster> kuma: go into system settings - > networkl settings and tell me what it says in network connections
<jimmy> crimsun: alright, thanks
<marcelol> gotcha
<marcelol> <-- will have to remember that
<crimsun> jimmy: your 'PCM' is muted and zeroed.
<crimsun> :-)
<Nicofrand> marcelol: i think you just need nvidia-glx, linux-restricted-modules etc and to wrtie nvidia-xconfig
<Nicofrand> marcelol: and then startx, if it works, reboot =)
<marcelol> yeah..I've got those
<marcelol> I did that..
<klobster> marcelol: what is the exact error msg you are recieving?
<jimmy> cimsun: that is weird, can I fix it from bash?
<marcelol> and it left with a blank screen and an underscore in the upper left hand corner of the screen just sitting there
<Kuma> klobster: i'm at windows right now
<jimmy> crimsun: kmix is a full blast
<crdlb> marcelol, what nvidia card is it?
<crimsun> jimmy: sure, amixer set 'PCM' unmute && amixer set 'PCM' 80%
<Nicofrand> marcelol: if it is an old version you need nvidia-glx-legacy
<jimmy> crimsun: ACK! too loud! Thanks, working just great now
<crdlb> marcelol, if it's at least a FX series, you can try nvidia-glx-new, but be sure to change DISABLED_MODULES to "nvidia_legacy nvidia"
<marcelol_> sorry about that...
<marcelol_> what did I miss ?
<klobster> I can wait a bit, if you want to reboot, but anyone will need that info to proceed
<klobster> kuma ^^
<crdlb> <crdlb> marcelol, if it's at least a FX series, you can try nvidia-glx-new, but be sure to change DISABLED_MODULES to "nvidia_legacy nvidia"
<crdlb> marcelol_, before that I asked what nvidia card?
<marcelol_> no it's a GeForce Go 4200
<marcelol_> this is an Inspiron 8500
<Kuma> klobster: ok, i will take a screenshot and upload it when i come back
<crdlb> marcelol_, ooh
<crdlb> marcelol_, black screen you say?
<marcelol_> yes...with an underscore at the upper left....
<crdlb> marcelol_, and no error or anything?
<marcelol_> just before that the screen flickers a couple of times...it goes back to the "Kubuntu progress bar " screen...then it takes to to a black screen with the cursor in the upper left
<marcelol_> no, not at that point
<marcelol_> what I did was to reboot, and boot into the recovery mode
<marcelol_> then typed in "startx", and then the screen gets the way I descrbed
<crdlb> marcelol_, ok in your Device section of your xorg.conf
<crdlb> add: Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP"
<crdlb> under Driver "nvidia"
<crdlb> if that doesn't work search the ubuntu forums for another fix
<crdlb> search for nvidia geforce 4 420
<crdlb> it's an extremely common problem with the 9631 driver
<marcelol_> interesting this time in xorg.conf instead of "NVidia Ti4200 NV28..etc..etc." it says "Generic Video Card" in the "Identifier" option
<kuma> hi again
<crdlb> marcelol_, that's just from dpkg-reconfigure'ing
<crdlb> it doesn't matter as long as it's consistent
<marcelol_> I figured as much
<marcelol_> allow me to reboot and have a go at it once more
<marcelol_> brb
<Meglo> http://www.microsoft.com/surface/
<Ktron> Hey everyone
<Ktron> If a kubuntu 7.04 disc boots, but when any option is selected the monitors go blank and lose their signal, is there much to do but try the alternate cd?
<flake> does xarchiver do a good job with 7zip or is there a better way out there to compress an avi file
<flake> like a front-end to 7zip, or just zip?
<flake> surface - heh - now mirrorsoft is trying to rip off Minority Report
<networkparadox> anyone good at working with ~/.kde/Autostart ?
<flake> Tom Cruise should arrest the developers for future infringement of patent rights
<flake> a reference to the movie, for those I lost or don't care :/
<flake> can you imagine all the greasy fingerprints caking up those touch screens
<rollerskatejamms> If I add Kubuntu's bleeding edge KDE repo, that means I get KDE 4 alpha right?
<Admiral_Chicago> rollerskatejamms: no, you're probably looking at the latest stable repo
<marcelol> thrwarted yet again by my nemesis the NVIDIA kernel driver
<rollerskatejamms> Admiral_Chicago, I thought Kubuntu also had a bleeding edge kde repo
<Admiral_Chicago> nope.
<Admiral_Chicago> not by default anyways.
<Admiral_Chicago> give me a second.
<rollerskatejamms> i know not by default
<Admiral_Chicago> kubuntu.org looks to be down, no way for me to check..
<marcelol> anyway.....I'll give it another try tomorrow
<rollerskatejamms> yup
<rollerskatejamms> its back up
<rollerskatejamms> http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/
<rollerskatejamms> yup its there :-D
<rollerskatejamms> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest feisty main
<rollerskatejamms> I'm going to install kubuntu and add that repository, inside vmware
<Admiral_Chicago> the line for KDE4 is deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.90.1 feisty main
<Admiral_Chicago> which is not stable. that line is for latest stable
<klobster> kuma: are you back?
<rollerskatejamms> Admiral_Chicago, Ah ok. Cool thanks. Where did you find that?
<Admiral_Chicago> can someone tell me the defaul port for Ktorrent.
<rollerskatejamms> Admiral_Chicago, 6881
<Admiral_Chicago> rollerskatejamms: my comments in my repo. documentation is important
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks
<rollerskatejamms> It would be cool if the KDE guys put out a live cd of the alpha release
<mindslant> I'm trying to rescue another system.  Using Knoppix 5.10 I've booted and I'm trying to back up the files onto my permanent Kubuntu...but...uh...how do I create a linux network...what ap?
<rollerskatejamms> mindslant, you want to create shares on your linux box? what do you want to do
<mindslant> I'm going to wipe the other system clean, but I want to back up needed files onto this box
<rollerskatejamms> yes but to where.
<rollerskatejamms> oh
<rollerskatejamms> from that system
<mindslant> yes
<kuma> klobster: yup, i rebooted and the probelm was gone.
<rollerskatejamms> so create a samba share (or an nfs share) on "this box". or install an ftp server like vsftp, and send the files over
<mindslant> Theres a ms network, but I'd rather a linux network
<mindslant> samba share...1 sec...appreciate it
<klobster> kuma: hmm, go figure
<Admiral_Chicago> rollerskatejamms: there is one out
<rollerskatejamms> mindslant, if you want a "linux network" closest thing to that is NFS i guess
<rollerskatejamms> although its techinically a solaris network :-P
<mindslant> I find Samba Shares, and there's a wizard for creating a network folder...is that my ticket?
<kuma> klobster: anyway, when this happen again, what do you recommend me to do before switching to windows for help?
<jacques_> hi
<rollerskatejamms> hi
<klobster> kuma: hard to say without knowing what happened.
<mindslant> salut jacques
<jacques_> salut
<jacques_> ca va?
<mindslant> ca va bien!  et vous?
<jacques_> Je vais bien
<mindslant> I live in Texas, I dont' get to practice much French
<kuma> klobster: isnt there a way to reboot the network configuration? something that make Linux look for the connection again?
<jacques_> vous etes fancais?
<jacques_> I am from Mali but staying in China
<mindslant> Non, je suis Texan.  J'etudie dan ma l'ecole pout trois ans.  Ni hao ma?
<rollerskatejamms> kuma, sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<mindslant> Trois ans pour chinois aussi
<rollerskatejamms> networking rather
<kuma> rollerskatejamms :O thanks
<rollerskatejamms> kuma, if you just want the linux equivalent of ipconfig /renew
<klobster> kuma: yup what he said
<rollerskatejamms> kuma, you can just do sudo dhclient interfacename
<kuma> lol, thanks a lot for your help :)
<rollerskatejamms> If all else fails
<rollerskatejamms> sudo flux-capacitor --fix
<kuma> rollerskatejamms: sudo dhclient eth0?
<rollerskatejamms> kuma, yup
<rollerskatejamms> kuma, assuming eth0 is the one you want
<kuma> i see...
<mindslant> rollewrskate, when I use the wizard for creating a new MS Network Drive...Name is what I want to call the work group, folder is the name of the folder I wan tto create...what do I use as the server?  Myself
<mindslant> *rollerskate
<rollerskatejamms> mindslant, on windows or linux?
<mindslant> Linux?
<rollerskatejamms> oh ok
<rollerskatejamms> the server is the computer youre on right now then. you dont have to set it
<mindslant> Next to Samba Shares is a wizard for creating a network folder.  Thank god!
<rollerskatejamms> ok night all
<mindslant> thanks
<jacques_> mindslant: do you speak chinese?
<mindslant> I used to
<mindslant> Mandarin anyways
<mindslant> I've studied French, Mandarin, some Russian, lived with Koreans and worked in a language lab so I can be polite in about 30 languages
<jacques_> great!
<jacques_> ha
<mindslant> What part of china you in?
<mindslant> What I wouldn't do for some home made Hanzou!
<jacques_> !I can only speak 6
<mindslant> No, I only speak 1 well.  Like I said, In Texas you can only reall practice Spanish
<jussi01> !offtopic | jacques_ mindslant
<ubotu> jacques_ mindslant: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<jacques_> ok sorry
<jacques_> I am trying to get the macos x  look for my kde
<jussi01> jacques_: install the baghira theme from the repos
<imagine> jacques_: there's a theme for that
<jacques_> ok
<imagine> jussi01 found it.
<jussi01> :D
<imagine> hehe
* imagine doesn't like baghira
<jacques_> why?
<imagine> the OSX style is good on a MAC
<jussi01> heheh
<jussi01> I agree
<mindslant> When I try to adjust my sharing in system settings it tells me I need SMB and NFS servers...so what's that?
<imagine> :)
<jussi01> mindslant: sudo apt-get install samba smbfs
<jussi01> i think....
<jacques_> is this kwin-baghira?
<imagine> mindslant: I speak french as well :P but yeah, samba and nfs
<mindslant> well...here goes.  Merci beaucoup
<jussi01> jacques_: i think so, install anything that says baghira
<imagine> mindslant: Samba shares ( compatible with Microsoft Windows ) and NFS is a filesyste
<imagine> system*
<mindslant> well imagine (Lennon inspired nick?) it's doing something...
<jacques_> only that one
<jussi01> jacques_: yep, then thats the one. what doe the description say?
<Lam_> i need a program that can play .rm stream files
<jussi01> Lam_: real player for linux?
<imagine> mindslant: well it kinda meant that way as I have the same philosophy
<Lam_> jussi01: oh? didn't realize there was one. i'll look into that. thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> Lam_: in the canonical repository
<jussi01> Lam_: :D
<imagine> mindslant: yeah the apt-get  jussi01 suggested is your package manager
<mindslant> slowly I'm picking up the Command line commands
<imagine> adept-manager is the GUI version
<jacques_> Baghira (panther, in german) makes KDE resemble Apple's MacOS X's Aqua,
<jacques_> Panther and Jaguar looks, and also includes its own 'Baghira' look
<mindslant> I'm 24 but I still remember programming in basic
<imagine> mindslant: well.. i never use them.. rather use a GUI here, even tho I know most of them
<jacques_> I have installed it
<jacques_> now what is the next step
<Admiral_Chicago> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lam_> Admiral_Chicago: thanks. that helps. i have the canonical repository but i didn't get a hit for a search of "real"
<imagine> omg
<imagine> kdelibs takes forever to compile
<jussi01> jacques_: press alt+f2 and type kcontrol
<imagine> 10 minutes and 2% only
<Admiral_Chicago> Lam_: apt-cache search real
<jussi01> imagine: lol
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: hey there !! :)
<Lam_> Admiral_Chicago: yeah. tried that. $ apt-cache search --names-only real, but i didn't get anything
<Jucato> hi Admiral_Chicago! :)
<mindslant> Under the system setting sharing GUI samba has green checks, nfs has red X, is that okay?
<imagine> no
<Admiral_Chicago> Lam_: did you do apt-get update?
<imagine> nfs needs green
<mindslant> foi
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: working on much?
<imagine> but what do you want to do ?
<Lam_> Admiral_Chicago: even if i didn't, my computer does it once a day, and yeah i did
<jussi01> !info nfs
<ubotu> Package nfs does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: just finished a chapter. taking a break and reading some news :)
<mindslant> I need to create a network folder to bring over files from another box
<imagine> mindslant: *nix box?
<mindslant> ??? *nix?
<imagine> linux, kubuntu
<mindslant> Knoppix 5.10
<imagine> kk
<Admiral_Chicago> very good.
<imagine> both are on 5.10?
<jacques_> and after
<imagine> cuz you can use ssh-nfs through fuse-mount if both are with linux
<mindslant> This box, where I want the files to come is Kubuntu 7.04 64b.  The other is on liveCD Knoppix 5.10
<jussi01> mindslant: try sudo apt-get install nfs-user-server
<mindslant> okay
<imagine> both are unixes based then, don't use samba
<mindslant> knew it!
<imagine> linuxes*
<jussi01> mindslant: im not certain on that one though, so be careeful
<titanix88> hendaus:
<imagine> hmm got a tutorial if you are over a LAN network, fuse-mount is good, encrypts all your data in 1024bits
<Lam_> Admiral_Chicago: found it: "RealPlayer is available from Canonical's Commercial software repository for Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper) only. To install RealPlayer on 6.10 (Edgy), use one of the methods below."
* imagine loves ssh
<jussi01> Lam_: good :D
<Admiral_Chicago> good.. i think
<mindslant> where's the tutorial at imagine?
<crimsun> hmm?
<crimsun> no, realplay is also available in edgy-commercial
<crimsun> i.e., http://archive.canonical.com/dists/edgy-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<mindslant> jussi01...it downloaded adn installed but NFS is still red x'd
<imagine> mindslant: http://www.howtoforge.com/nfs_ssh_tunneling
<imagine> it's using a debian-based distro, gonna be easy
<mindslant> ok
<imagine> mindslant: sorry I actually use sshfs which is a mixture of nfs and ssh :P
<imagine> google for it
<imagine> I'm off to bed
<mindslant> Thanks
<mindslant> au revois et bon nuit
<renato> as a matter of fact "real" appears on the ubuntu.com software catalogue
<thomax__> when a Wireless lan PCI card has an atheros chipset it should normally be compatible with linux?
<thomax__> Linux linuxbox 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 06:17:24 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mindslant> Finally...its working
<Lam_> realplayer on linux is so much better than on windows. it was always too bloaty on windows
<renato> what do you think it's best, real or helix or is it exactly the same?
<naught101> anyone know how to run adept through a proxy with a username/password?
<naught101> or aptitude, even better.
<renato> and you are on the other side?
* style is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<Jucato> !away > style
<insmod> hdparm question -- with the new updates dma was lost i reset it with hdparm but it wont keep 32 -- when i reboot it is 16  again -- alsa k3b resets to 4x not keeping 24x
<insmod> alsa = also
<style> must be a ubuntu thing that they dont like /away..
<mindslant> Thanks every one, g'night ya'll
<kraut> moin
<v0taguz> Anybody Have problems with the kernel update?
<Admiral_Chicago_> v0taguz: everyone
<v0taguz> exist solution ?
<insmod> why does xubuntu list the hard disks as sda and kubuntu does hda ? why is xubuntu makeing them scsi
<Admiral_Chicago_> insmod: i don't know its a very odd issues.
<insmod> <Admiral_Chicago_>have you heard of it ?
<Jucato> I've been hearing some people say that the latest kernel updates turned hda's to sda's...
<insmod> <Jucato>:hmm
<Jucato> I haven't upgraded yet so I can't really say
<insmod> <Jucato>:i can't set the hdparm now
<Admiral_Chicago_> insmod: i've experience it.
<Cosmo__>  anyone know what the difference between a nvidia 7950 GT and a 7950 GT KO is?
<Admiral_Chicago_> v0taguz: it hung on installing, i restarted and reconfigured dpkg
<Admiral_Chicago_> not really a solution
<insmod> <Admiral_Chicago>did you fix it ?
<Xenophon> !monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omega_wolf> Hello?
<omega_wolf> Is anyone awake?
<insmod> yes
<omega_wolf> I have a question. My friend is running 7.04 and can't play AVIs
<insmod> <omega_wolf>install the plugins sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<omega_wolf> in the terminal?
<Jucato> or in Adept Manager. take your pick
<omega_wolf> Thanks!
* Jucato points insmod to the handy Tab key for autocompleting nicks in IRC
<insmod> <omega_wolf>ya or in anything synaptic etc
<insmod> Jucato what does tab do
<omega_wolf> Thanks. See you guys later.
<Jucato> !tab | insmod
<ubotu> insmod: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Jucato> insmod: type the first few letters of the person's nick then press Tab
<insmod> Jucato, cool
<Jucato> wb Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> odd
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks Jucato. i couldn't connect on Irssi for some odd reaso.
<Jucato> so now you're on Konvi?
<Admiral_Chicago> there I am
<Jucato> haha
<boubbin> boubbin@koubuntuh:~$ dcop --user boubbin
<boubbin> ERROR: Multiple available KDE sessions!
<boubbin> Please specify the correct session to use with --session or use the
<boubbin> --all-sessions option to broadcast to all sessions.
<boubbin> how can i fix this ?
<boubbin> im not running multiple sessions of kde
<epimeth> aaaahoyhoy
<epimeth> :-p
<Jucato> ahoy matey! :)
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there...more problems it appears
<Jucato> with the kernel updates?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: Yakuake and screen and irssi
<Jucato> oh....
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: you ever use yakuake?
<Jucato> yep. but I haven't upgraded yet
<Jucato> well, I'm off for the day :)
<Jucato> see yah!
<Admiral_Chicago> me too. bed now.
<Admiral_Chicago> kkthxbyeJucato
<^RiaN^> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<benjamin> hi, I'm trying to install new fonts. This works in /usr/share/fonts, but is there a way to install it into my homedir
<benjamin> I tryed .fonts dir but didn't work
<benjamin> the reason is that I want my fonts handy if I do a new installation
<Rictoo|SLP> how do I see my current kernel version?
<ShadyTree> Sysinfo for 'bquio': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU2.00GHz at 1994 MHz (3991 bogomips), , RAM: 485/503MB, 124 proc's, 10.0d up
<ShadyTree> run kinfocenter
<rodzinka> Juv
<premier_> hello, my compy has been running slowly, lagging, even hanging.  Can someone help me diagnose it?  It seems to be something in kde
<premier_> like, how long should it take to load a kde program, like kwrite?
<premier_> I've been using linux for about 6 months, and I'm not sure, it seems like its gotton a lot slower
<Admiral_Chicago> premier_: probably a runaway service
<Admiral_Chicago> you can run top in a konsole and see what is taking an unnccesary amount of memor
<premier_> Admiral_Chicago: okay... well, I have a system monitor that registers about 5%-10% use most of the time, except when I'm doing something intensive like loading programs
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm...second.
<defcon_> I installed kubuntu and kde to ubuntu, and for some reasons when I run gnome ubuntu still runs kde services, why is this? can I prevent it
<defcon_> its hogging my resources
<s-toned> I've got 2 systems with 7.04: the first began to make mouse clicks while scrolling up with the mouse wheel some days ago. The second started to do the same thing today. Any hints?
<insmod> <s-toned>upgraded
<s-toned> not today
<_4strO> yop yop
<Eeyore-Jr> is there a good pdf form maker for linux?
<_4strO> pdf form maker ?
<_4strO> opernoffice ?
<RytmenPinnen> Hi, I have a somewhat odd bug with kubuntu. About 10-20% of the times I turn off my computer the os exits and all and there's no signal to the monitor But, the computer doesnt power off for some reason
<philippon> anyone that can help me with my keyboard, it stops wirking after a while
<Eeyore-Jr> i
<Eeyore-Jr> i'll try OO.o
<Subsonic_> morning guys
<_4strO> morning Subsonic_
<tulga> I want install counter strike 1.6. where is guide?
<deadowl> I wish I knew, I don't play cs.
<tulga> help me howto do it
<deadowl> And my wireless isn't finding anything, and that's what I need help with
<deadowl> I really hate being confined to a computer room, I want to sit in the living room!!!
<deadowl> tried looking here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5946
<_4strO> deadowl: my wireless isn't finding anything <-- perhaps there is anything to find
<deadowl> There definitely is
<_4strO> ok and it never find anything ?
<deadowl> nope
<_4strO> anywhere
<_4strO> anytime
<_4strO> or you just finished the installation
<deadowl> bcm4310 UART rev01 with ndiswrapper 1.45, tried uninstalling/reinstalling a gajillion times. This problem started with the kernel update.
<_4strO> mmm i'm not specialist with wifi :/
<deadowl> yea, perhaps not. The kernel log isn't particularly helpful either.
<_4strO> deadowl: did yo try to boot on the old one ?
<sa> hey... I'm wondering which program to use when I want to find a wireless accessponit????
<deadowl> that one stopped working too
<sa> anyone ?
<deadowl> knetworkmanager
<llutz> sa: iwlist scan
<sa> I'm running the knetworkmanager with no success, that's why
<deadowl> open konsole or something and type iwconfig
<deadowl> does it tell you there's a wireless card?
<sa> no wireless extensions.
<deadowl> oh darn
<sa> I dont belive it mentions anything abouut a wireless card
<deadowl> does it tell you anything whatsoever? or just no wireless extensions.
<sa> lo no wireless extensions.
<sa> eth0 no wireless extensions.
<deadowl> does wlan0 or eth1 exist?
<sa> eth1 unassociated..... bla bla
<deadowl> eth1 is your wireless
<deadowl> try iwlist eth1 scanning
<sa> belive so
<sa> in the konsole??
<deadowl> yea
<deadowl> say anything?
<sa> jupp alot
<sa> what am I looking for?
<deadowl> so it doesn't just say eth1 No scan results
<deadowl> because that's what mine's doing right now
<deadowl> so since you're this far, it means that your computer is actually interpreting the signals so unlike my wireless yours will actually work
<deadowl> does it say anything with ESSID or SSID?
<deadowl> you'd be looking for something like "linksys"
<deadowl> wow... a firefox irc client?
<sa> have 4 different ESSIDs
<sa> thx 4 helping me friend...
<deadowl> okay, i don't know how to actually connect to one from the command line, but try going into network settings
<deadowl> or nm
<deadowl> you have knetworkmanager on?
<sa> jupp
<deadowl> if you do, go to connect to other wireless
<deadowl> put in the essid, and then the device should say blahablahlbablahalbah (eth1)
<deadowl> whichever one you want to connect to
<sa> it seems that knetworkmanager doesnt find anything... :(
<deadowl> does it say no wireless networks found?
<kumamoto> would that matter is the encryption is wep or wpa?
<deadowl> have you found yourself worrying about such things in the past?
<deadowl> (when you didn't question wireless)
<deadowl> if not, you could probably just uncheck "Use Encryption" altogether
<deadowl> then you could download wireshark or something to spy on other people using wireless around you, just like they can do to you
<sa> hehe...
<deadowl> you'll probably find a million things if you filter aim or gnutella
<deadowl> afk
<jukuli> by the way,thats illegal ;D
<sa> thx for the help man, I'll try some more later.... ;)
<deadowl> i don't think it is if you're doing it on your own network
<deadowl> so does anyone know what to do if your wireless isn't detecting anything?
<deadowl> My kernel log keeps saying this
<deadowl> DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
<deadowl> and then finding nothing
<deadowl> i'm wondering if the ff.ff.ff.ff has anything to do with it
<deadowl> anyone?
<deadowl> once again bcm4310 UART rev 01 using ndiswrapper
<deadowl> (1.45)
<mohsin> DEAR HOW CAN I CAHANGE THE THEAME OF A KUBUNTU
<deadowl> oh god, the ubuntu channel is a nightmare "REINSTALL NDISWRAPPER!!!"
<deadowl> how do you change the theme of a kubuntu?
<mohsin> YEAH
<deadowl> well, if you haven't customized anything yet, you should be able to go to the K-Menu and click System Settings
<deadowl> From there you can click on appearance
<marko_> i like to optimize my sources.list so i can get the most of the available software
<deadowl> (under look & feel)
<marko_> any how-to's
<mohsin> there is no any thing like apearence there
<mohsin> deadowl! there is no any thing like apearence there
<deadowl> mohsin, what is there?
<mohsin> emrald theame manager
<mohsin> and login
<mohsin> only two things are listed there
<deadowl> ???
<mohsin> yeah
<deadowl> well, try running kcontrol?
<mohsin> where is kcontrol
<deadowl> if you don't have custom key bindings: alt+f2 and just type "kcontrol"
<Jucato> marko_: which version of Kubuntu are you running?
<deadowl> btw, are you using beryl right now?
<s-toned> I've got 2 systems with 7.04: the first began to make mouse clicks while scrolling up with the mouse wheel some days ago. The second started to do the same thing today. Any hints?
<ShadyTree> different mice?
<marko_> Jucato &.04
<Jucato> marko_: then all the repositories are already enabled by default
<s-toned> ShadyTree: the very same mouse (connected via mouse/keyboard switch)
<marko_> Jucato i know but i had some problems before
<marko_> with that reppos
<Jucato> marko_: before? as in previous versions? or 7.04 also? what kind of problems?
<ShadyTree> s-toned, I dont know
<marko_> in 7.04 i get the message that apt-get can fetch the key and gzip failed
<Jucato> does this always happen? usually that happens when there are server problems with the mirror you are using, afaik
<marko_> 2 or three times, now i'm running on modified repos
<smile> hi .. how can i play wmv movies under linux ?
<sivaji>  smile add plugins
<smile> i can just hear sound ... no picture !
<smile> sivaji: wich plugin ? and how ?
<marko_> with wich player ?
<ShadyTree> what player
<ShadyTree> are you using Feisty
<smile> i use dapper
<ShadyTree> oh
<smile> i use vlc and kaffeine
<ShadyTree> wmv not working in vlc?
<smile> ShadyTree: ya :-(
<sivaji> smile "apt-cache search  wmv" it will show u
<smile> ShadyTree: i just hear sound but no image !
<sivaji> smile run that command u will get plugins needed
<Jucato> !wmv | smile
<ubotu> smile: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> er...
<Jucato> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<marko_> where can i find a list of working servers for feasty repos
<Jucato> !source-o-matic | marko_
<ubotu> marko_: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Jucato> try those ^^^
<mohsin> dear how can i repair my kubuntu
<mohsin> ?
<marko_> i like to take the most software
<mohsin> without reinstalling it
<sivaji> smile also  try  "apt-cache search  avi" it will show u
<smile> Jucato: i got
<smile> helpdeco - decompiler for windows help (WinHelp) files
<smile> libvlc0-dev - development files for VLC
<smile> mozilla-plugin-vlc - multimedia plugin for Mozilla based on VLC
<smile> vlc - multimedia player for all audio and video formats
<sivaji> what is decompiler
<mohsin> dear how can i repair my kubuntu
<smile> vlc-plugin-alsa - ALSA audio output plugin for VLC
<mohsin> without reinstalling it
<smile> vlc-plugin-arts - aRts audio output plugin for VLC
<Jucato> smile: what player are you using? if you are using Kaffeine, try mplayer/kmplayer or VLC
<smile> vlc-plugin-esd - Esound audio output plugin for VLC
<smile> vlc-plugin-ggi - GGI video output plugin for VLC
<smile> vlc-plugin-glide - Glide video output plugin for VLC
<smile> vlc-plugin-sdl - SDL video and audio output plugin for VLC
<smile> vlc-plugin-svgalib - SVGAlib video output plugin for VLC
<smile> wxvlc - wxWidgets frontend for VLC
<Jucato> smile: stop pasting!
<smile> Jucato: vlc and kaffeine
<Jucato> !paste | smile
<ubotu> smile: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mohsin> dear how can i repair my kubuntu
<mohsin> without reinstalling it
<ShadyTree> smile, try  sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<mohsin> dear how can i repair my kubuntu
<mohsin> without reinstalling it
<Jucato> windows media are not covered by extracodecs though...
<ShadyTree> oh
<Jucato> mohsin: depends on what the problem is
<smile> ShadyTree: i got them
<mohsin> i want to repair all the components
<mohsin> don care whats the prob is
<Jucato> mohsin: what do you mean? everything is broken?
<mohsin> no
<mohsin> not every thing
<mohsin> but sometimes my system didn't work properly
<Jucato> the only way to "repair everything"  is to reinstall. the only way to "repair kubuntu without reinstalling it" is to fix only what is broken...
<mohsin> ahan
<Jucato> so solution #1 is to find out what is broken
<sivaji> !decompiler
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about decompiler - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<marko_> i added the repos from the source, any alse wich i can use
<mohsin> just like i intstall UBUNTU ME VERSION ON MY kubuntu machine
<mohsin> but now i want to remove that
<mohsin> where can i find that part
<Jucato> ME version?
<mohsin> yeah
<ShadyTree> mohsin, youre not making any sense
<mohsin> means muslim version
<Jucato> er... you have to ask in the ME forums or channel how to do that
<mohsin> no
<mohsin> i don want to
<mohsin> because u peoples are tooo
<mohsin> goood
<mohsin> regarding to this
<mohsin> please help me
<Jucato> mohsin: you have to. because you installed their product. they know best what to do
<mohsin> okay dear
<Jucato> Ubuntu ME is not an official Ubuntu product/project
<mohsin> yeah i know that
<Jucato> :/
<mohsin> dear
<mohsin> please tell me one thing
* Jucato thought ME was Millennium Edition like Windows ME lol
<mohsin> i am totaly fed up eith the black screeen while booting ma system
<mohsin> is there any splash
<mohsin> lol
<smile> mohsin: www.gnome-look.org
<mohsin> or a colorful stuff like windows xp
<Jucato> a default Kubuntu (or Ubuntu/Xubuntu) installation has a bootsplash
<mohsin> dear i am using kde
<mohsin> it didn't
<Jucato> mohsin: btw, there seems to be an #ubuntume channel
<Jucato> http://www.ubuntume.com/support
<mohsin> ahan
<mohsin> thanks dear
<mohsin> for ur efforts
<mohsin> for me
<ShadyTree> I like the UbuntuME look
<mohsin> yeah
<mohsin> thats why i install it
<mohsin> but didn't work on ma machine
<sivaji> what is ma machine
<mohsin> may be its a beta release thats y might hay some bugs
<mohsin> means "my machine"
<mohsin> lol
<Jucato> it's just Ubuntu + a few Muslim-oriented apps, configurations, and artwork
<mohsin> yeah
<mohsin> its seems to be like that
<mohsin> and an interesting things is that
<mohsin> christians have their own
<mohsin> ubuntu christion edition
<llutz> is there one for atheists too? ;)
<sivaji> sudo shutdown -h 100 *going to halt now* when this command will halt my system after 100sec for after 100min
<Jucato> (actually there are 2 editions for christians...)
<mohsin> ahan
<mohsin> which ones
<Jucato> UCE and Ichtux
<Jucato> (forgot the spelling of the latter)
<Jucato> llutz: dunno. maybe there is. feel free to make one :)
<smile> hi .. is there any codec to play wmv movies ?
<mohsin> right
<Jucato> smile: that's the only codec (w32codecs). try playing it in mplayer. maybe you'll have better luck...
<smile> Jucato: can i apt-get it ?
<Jucato> sure
<Jucato> you can even apt-get kmplayer, which is a KDE GUI from mplayer
<smile> Jucato: i have it
<Jucato> smile: make sure that kmplayer is set to use mplayer instead of xine though
<Jucato> (right-click in the window -> Play with -> mplayer)
<smile> Jucato: ok
<smile> Jucato: thanx
<mohsin> jucato
<mohsin> please one more question
<Jucato> ok
<mohsin> how can i move my worlspaces 3D
<mohsin> workspaces
<Jucato> what do you mean?
<mohsin> means like a sqaur moving 3 dimentionaly
<mohsin> when we move to another workspace
<Jucato> you will have to install Compiz or Beryl for that
<Jucato> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jucato> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<marko_> i use the repos from source o matic
<mohsin> ahan
<marko_> and they dont work
<mohsin> thanks
<OptimusRex> Hi all. One of my kubuntu machines is denying me access even though the password entered at login is correct.
<OptimusRex> It is accepting the password then tries to start and shows a black screen but goes back to the login page
<OptimusRex> someone please help
<OptimusRex> Hello, is anyone available to help? Please
<llutz> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jucato> OptimusRex: can you login to the command line? Ctrl+Alt+F1 (Alt+F7 to return to the GUI)
<OptimusRex> let me try that Jucato
<juan278> i want to mount a file as my home directory but it locks up kde when i do this, any ideas what im doing wrong
<Jucato> OptimusRex: if ever you can login the command line, try checking with "df -h" if you still have enough space left
<OptimusRex> Jucato, It shows "Last login: wed May 30 11:28:01 2007 on" it stops there and nothing else happens
<Jucato> OptimusRex: this is after you enter your username and password in the command line?
<OptimusRex> yes. Tried df -h and it shows Size 73G Used 69G
<OptimusRex> I think use% is 100
<OptimusRex> may be I'm out of space
<Jucato> er.. then that's a problem
<Jucato> yes try to free up some space
<OptimusRex> how do I do that?
<Jucato> is / and /home on the same partition?
<RytmenPinnen> Hi, I have a somewhat odd bug with kubuntu. About 10-20% of the times I turn off my computer the os exits and all and there's no signal to the monitor But, the computer doesnt power off for some reason
<OptimusRex> I'm using the whole disk space for kubuntu with about 1gb for swap I think
<OptimusRex> if that's what you mean
<Jucato> OptimusRex: hm.. ok. "sudo apt-get clean"
<RytmenPinnen> I just filed a bug report but there seems to be other people with similar problems, however most of them seems to be sit on dapper or edgy.
<OptimusRex> for some reason the text fills up the screen and I cannot see the command line or where I shold be typing
<OptimusRex> seems like everything is too large for the screen
<Jucato> OptimusRex: which text? try pressing Enter or Ctrl+C
<OptimusRex> all I see is optimus@vampirerex: ~$
<llutz> lol, OptimusRex thats the "prompt" where you should enter your commands
<tulga> my / partition moved to logical. howto fix grub?
<OptimusRex> had managed to enter the line blindly and then my password but then the machine has stopped at the prompt again and by the way, the command does not show up on the screen even when I type it
<llutz> tulga: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tulga> I cannot access to my system. now I have live CD
<tulga> what I do?
<Jucato> OptimusRex: you've entered the the sudo apt-get clean command? try df -h again and see if usage has gone down
* AutoMatriX says : Hello World :D 
<Jucato> return 0;
<Jucato> :)
<OptimusRex> Jucato, I think the machine is displaying everything late since even when I type in commands it does not show that but shows what was typed in earlier. Like it is running late in showing inputed text
<Jucato> OptimusRex: hm.. ok.. but is it now showing usage less than 100%? :(
<OptimusRex> no, Jucato. It's still at 100%
<Jucato> :(
<figueiredo> dudes.. i'm in nedd of a guru c.. someone?
<OptimusRex> I hear you Jucato. Not good eh?
<Jucato> definitely not good...
<figueiredo> dudes.. i'm in nedd of a guru c.. someone?
<Jucato> OptimusRex: try restarting, then immediately go into the command line (Ctrl+Alt+F1) once you reach the login screen
<OptimusRex> ok
<Jucato> OptimusRex: then "sudo apt-get clean" again (hopefully that will free up even 1% of space :(
<philippon> I strongly suspect that kubuntu doesn't like my graphics card, how can I check?
<OptimusRex> Jucato, when I type sudo apt-get clean it returns to the command prompt but when I df -h it still shows the same 100% usage
<philippon> it's a  Asus GeForce 7950GT 512MB GDDR3, HDCP, PCI-Express, 2xDVI-I, Tv-Out, Retail
<morphir> could anyone tell me how I get window borders drop shadows? (all the way around)
<Graham> morphir: With beryl or something?
<OptimusRex> it shows that rootfs is still at 100% usage mounted on / and the udev is at 1% usage
<OptimusRex> mounted on /udev
<OptimusRex> rather mounted on /dev
<OptimusRex> Jucato, how do I auto clean archives and downloade files?
<morphir> Graham: I don't have beryl :/
<morphir> plain kde
<morphir> (kwin)
<OptimusRex> tried typing clean after the ~$ prompt and it returned the line 'This program 'clean' is not installed. TY
<vprints> what's the app that handels multimedia keys ?
<vprints> =)
<OptimusRex> You can install it by typing sudo apt-get install smarteiffel
<OptimusRex> does  that make any sense?
<Lynoure> eiffel!
<OptimusRex> smarteiffel
<Graham> morphir: I didn't even know it was possible.
<space_ninja> sorry guys, but I'm going to try ubuntu now and compare it with kubuntu :)
<Lynoure> OptimusRex: still. But who are you answering? I could not see eiffel anywhere in the lastlog
<Lynoure> OptimusRex: sorry to be curious, but I'm very fond of eiffel (smart, small or stupid)
<OptimusRex> sorry Lynoure I was answering Jucato
<OptimusRex> I don't know any eiffel but there's a command showing on my screen that I need to install smarteiffel
<OptimusRex> I'm stuck trying to free some space on my machine so that I can log in
<OptimusRex> I have some data I want to retrieve
<OptimusRex> has anyone seen Jucato? Has he left?
<Lynoure> OptimusRex: interesting, it's very rare thing to need, unless you are coding in eiffel.
<OptimusRex> ok. I'm trying to type in sudo apt-get clean to free some space but it does not seem to work. Any ideas Lynoure
<mo0osah> is anyone else having issues with making virtualbox fullscreen?
<Jucato> OptimusRex: sudo apt-get clean
<OptimusRex> Hi Jucato was worried you had left. I have typed sudo apt-get clean many times now but no change in usage
<Jucato> ugh...
<OptimusRex> it just goes back to the prompt
<Jucato> the only other option would be to delete (permanently) some files that you don't absolutely need... but be careful, since deleting in the command line is irreversible
<OptimusRex> ok. How do I check what to delete?
<Jucato> OptimusRex: er.. depends on you. some docs or files or images that you have?
<OptimusRex> how do I list the files on my machine?
<Jucato> oh wait... this might work (hopefully)
<OptimusRex> ok
<OptimusRex> I'm all ears
<Jucato> OptimusRex: "cd ~/.thumbnails" (go into the .thumbnails directory()
<Jucato> ok?
<OptimusRex> yes
<Jucato> ok "du -hs normal/"
<Lynoure> OptimusRex: apt-get clean only clears space if you have packages in the package cache...
<Lynoure> OptimusRex: so if you run it twice in the row, the second time does absolutely nothing.
<Jucato> Lynoure: I was hoping that it was eating up his space...  apparently not
<Jucato> OptimusRex: how much M is reported?
<OptimusRex> shows 40k normal/ then returns to optimus@vampireRex:~/.thumbnails$
<Jucato> just 40K? hm...
<Jucato> how about "du -sh large/" ?
<OptimusRex> just 40k
<OptimusRex> 20k for large
<Jucato> aw..
* Jucato thinks of other things to clean up...
<OptimusRex> now I'm sweating. This doesn't look good does it?
<OptimusRex> how do I get the list of files on my directory?
<Lynoure> did find for large files yet?
<Jucato> actually, it's just easy to free up some space... I just don't know your files so I can't think of what's safe to delete....
<Lynoure> OptimusRex: ls -la   gives a nice detailed list
* Jucato has to go....
<Jucato> OptimusRex: basically, look for some large files that you can delete (permanently) to free up some of that 100% then you can log back in graphically (most probably)
<juan278> if i mount a truecrypt partion as my home then try and login i get errors, because files arnt there, is there anyway to get kubuntu to make these files if theyre missing
<OptimusRex> shows a list of lines starting with drwx and then other details like 4 or 25 or 2 and 4096 appears for all of them. One ends with "." the other with ".." the other With "large" and the last line with "normal"
<knop44> wondering if someone has been able to have knoppix or kubuntu mount and write to internal sd card; have heard this is hard and not found a way to get this done; using live cd with hp laptop thanks
<OptimusRex> Jucato: can I list all the files on my machine?
<dwidmann> juan278: are you sure it's mounted properly? are all the files that are supposed to be in it actually in the partition or did you just switch over?
<juan278> what files need to be in a /home/username ? i coppied them all over to the file i mount
<guillermo> hello
<guillermo> i am having troble with my ubuntu
<guillermo> this mornign when i started the pc, all the texts are very very little
<guillermo> kaffeine is working strange and amsn, has huge letters
<guillermo> nad the computer is very slow
<guillermo> restarting has not changed anything
<juan278> guillermo: have you updated anything recently?
<guillermo> nope
<guillermo> where do i di that?
<guillermo> adept manager
<guillermo> ?
<OptimusRex> does anyone know the command to list all the files on my kubuntu machine?
<juan278> adept or synaptic if you use ubuntu , but if you havent updated i have no idea what the problem is
<guillermo> what do you mean juan?
<guillermo> is updating the problem?
<guillermo> cos i am updating right now...?
<juan278> OptimusRex:  ls -R -a /
<juan278> guillermo: no but sometimes an update can mess stuff up
<guillermo> ok i am gonna try to restart after uppgrading
<guillermo> and see what happens?
<guillermo> do you have anyidea how to change the size of the letters?
<juan278> if you have multiple versions in grub see if it happens in all of them
<guillermo> all the menus are diminute
<OptimusRex> thanks guys. I'm back into the machine
<OptimusRex> Thanks Juan278 and thanks Jucato
<OptimusRex> activating swapfile swap ....[fail]  does anyone know what that means?
<s-toned> Problem: scrolling-down is fine, scrolling-up simulates mouse-clicks. xev shows one "ButtonPress Button2" event and one "ButtonPress Button3" event only in the beginning of scrolling-up. What can I do?
<OptimusRex> actually, the problem is back and I am now logged out and back to prompt. Please give me the line to delete files on my machine
<juan278> rm file
<juan278> OptimusRex: it means your swap partition isnt getting mounted
<OptimusRex> could that be the problem making me not be able to log in?
<bay_> 1
<bay> 1
<juan278> OptimusRex: im not sure, i wouldnt think so but it could,
<OptimusRex> how do I get into the list of files on my machine and start deleting some of the files since it shows I'm at 100% usagge?
<juan278> ls -R -a / lists all the files but i wouldnt delete anything thats not in /hom
<juan278> unfortunatly i dont no how to get the output usefull in console
<llutz> OptimusRex: move some video/audio to an external drive
<Lynoure> OptimusRex: ls -R -a /
<Lynoure> OptimusRex: oops
<Lynoure> OptimusRex: sudo ls -R -a /  | less
<OptimusRex> ok let me try that
<Lynoure> OptimusRex: but that gives you _all_ files. Gazillion of them. And simply not knowing what the file is does not make it safe to delete...
<llutz> OptimusRex: something like "find ~ -type d -exec du -sh {} \;|less" would be more helpfull
<Lynoure> OptimusRex: If you have located your /home, better prune it down first before even considering deleting random stuff from the system
<OptimusRex> got into a bind now since there is an (END) appearing on the screen and saying that log file is in use
<OptimusRex> how do I get to home file
<OptimusRex> how do I get out of the log file?
<SlimeyPete> OptimusRex: press Q
<OptimusRex> thanks
<OptimusRex> now how do I get to my home file
<BluesKaj> no /home folder in System Menu ?
<SlimeyPete> OptimusRex: in a terminal? type "cd ~"
<OptimusRex> how do I get there? Just remember I've only been using kubuntu for a month now. Let me try the cd~
<OptimusRex> typed cd ~ and hit enter
<OptimusRex> nothing just the prompt
<SlimeyPete> OptimusRex: right. But you are now in your home directory. Type "ls" to see the files that are in there.
<BluesKaj> cd /home
<guillermo> well i restarted and the problem is still there
<guillermo> the fonts are diminute imposible to see
<OptimusRex> cd /home gives me root@vampirerex:/home# and typing ls shows 'optimus' in blue
<OptimusRex> and then root@vampirerex:/home#
<SlimeyPete> OptimusRex: your "cd ~" worked fine. It always just gives you a prompt.
<SlimeyPete> so if you go "cd ~" then type ls you should see your files.
<OptimusRex> ls after the prompt then gives 'sudo ls'
<llutz> if root does "cd ~" he ends in /root, not in users-home
<llutz> and he's root:  root@vampirerex
<SlimeyPete> ahhh
<llutz> OptimusRex: cd ~optimus
<OptimusRex> ls after root@vampirerex:/home#  just gives me optimus and root@vampirerex:/home# again
<OptimusRex> i'm in optimus now
<SlimeyPete> OptimusRex: home directories are stored in /home/<user login>... so the home of your normal user account is /home/optimus
<guillermo> does anyone know how to change the fonts of the menus?
<guillermo> the are diminute since this morning?
<OptimusRex> it gives me 'desktop' and 'kubocuments' in blue and I know there are some files I could get rid of in kubocuments
<SlimeyPete> OptimusRex: why are you using the root account, by the way? It's not recommended. It's better to prefix commands with "sudo"
<OptimusRex> explain pleas Slimey Pete
<SlimeyPete> OptimusRex: by the way, why are you using a terminal to do this? You do know that you can just click the menu at the top of the screen and select your home folder from there?
<BluesKaj> guillermo, system setings/appearance/fonts
<SlimeyPete> OptimusRex: you appear to be logged in as root (system administrator).
<guillermo> i have been there but the dont change
<OptimusRex> the reason is that I cannot log into my machine. It accepts my password and makes like it is login in but then returns to the log in screen
<SlimeyPete> ah right, I see.
<SlimeyPete> fair enough.
<OptimusRex> I need to get into my machine
<OptimusRex> jucato suggested that may be I'm out of space
<OptimusRex> so I need to free up some space
<SlimeyPete> OptimusRex: Unlikely. Type "df -h" to see how much free space you have on your drives.
<Lynoure> OptimusRex: and  df  verified that, I assume?
<BluesKaj> guillermo, have you logged out and in ?
<OptimusRex> it showed I'm using 100%
<SlimeyPete> Wow. Small drives?
<SlimeyPete> ok... well once you're in your home directory you can use "cd" to go into directories within your home
<llutz> OptimusRex: rm -rf ~/pr0n :))  (no, don't do that!!)
<guillermo> blues sjy yeah i am logged in
<guillermo> BluesKaj yes i'm logged in
<guillermo> it's werid
<guillermo> another erros i get is amsn, has huge fonts, and when i try t enter amns preference menu it just gets me an error window with nthing in it
<BluesKaj> have you relogged out and in sunce you tried to change the fonts and were you in admin mode when made the changes ?
<harsha_> hi
<OptimusRex> I'm in optimus and it shows there is a directory called Kubocuments but when I cd that it says no such file or directory
<guillermo> bluesKaj yes i tried that agian
<OptimusRex> I am guessing I should be typing cd ~Kubocuments to get into Kubocuments. Is that right guys?
<llutz> cd Kubocuments
<SlimeyPete> OptimusRex: nope
<SlimeyPete> OptimusRex: are you sure you're typing it correctly? It's case-sensitive.
<OptimusRex> Let me give it another try
<SlimeyPete> OptimusRex: you can type the first few letters and press tab to complete the rest, by the way
<SlimeyPete> that helps to cut down on spelling errors :)
<OptimusRex> tried typing it right and it still says that 'bash: cd: ~Kubocuments: No such file or directory'
<llutz> OptimusRex: cd Kubocuments
<guillermo> uck it
<llutz> OptimusRex: without ~
<guillermo> i opened adept manager nut the fint is so little i dont see shit
<SlimeyPete> OptimusRex: ~ is short-hand for home directory. So "cd ~Kubocuments" will ask the system to go to the home directory of a user called Kubocuments.
<dromer> can someone help me configure vmware-player? I'm running sudo /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl atm, but I'm stuck at: What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<dromer> the default doesn't seem to work
<OptimusRex> I'm in thanks. Now how do I delete 'audio'?
<SlimeyPete> go to /usr/src and find the correct directory, it's probably be "linux-2.6.20-15" or something
<llutz> OptimusRex: sure you want delete the entire directory? "rm -rf audio"
<OptimusRex> I want to delete the whole directory since I know it's not important
<SlimeyPete> dromer: ^^
<llutz> OptimusRex:then "rm -rf audio"
<OptimusRex> it's back to the prompt does that mean that the job is done?
<llutz> OptimusRex: yes
<llutz> OptimusRex: df -h says what nowabout your usage?
<OptimusRex> still showing at 100% but now 304M available
<OptimusRex> but it shows that I have 73 G but using 69G how can tha be 100%?
<llutz> OptimusRex: 5G reserverd for root-usage
<c1|freaky> discspace reserved for root?
<llutz> OptimusRex: users never should be able to fill a filesystem to 100%. therefore there always is some space reservered for root (to be able to do some maintenance)
<guillermo_> now somethings very worng with this
<guillermo_> i have kaffeine open but i cant see it
<guillermo_> i hear the musi and all
<guillermo_> but i dont see the program and there is no icon in the tray
<OptimusRex> so what have I done? May be this is a first. I'm making history here lol
<SlimeyPete> OptimusRex: how big is your partition?
<llutz> OptimusRex: you filled the user-allowed space of the filesystem.
<OptimusRex> my hard disk is about 80G and I only use about 1G for swap
<SlimeyPete> OptimusRex: does df -h show a 70GB+ partition?
<JuJuBee> Morning all.  I'm still trying to deal with a problem from yesterday.  I am unable to manage user accounts on a new install after an upgrade yesterday... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23115/ Can someone assist?
<sercik> Hi guys! how do you do?
<guillermo> ??
<SlimeyPete> cos it'd be impressive if you'd managed to fill up 80GB without realizing ;)
<OptimusRex> SlimeyPete: the rootfs is 73G
<dromer> SlimeyPete: hmm, now I get: tar: /usr/lib/vmware-player/modules/source/vmmon.tar: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Muz`> :D
<Muz`> gm
<Muz`> Guys, i got a question
<Muz`> How can i make Kubuntu
<Muz`> :P oops typo
<Muz`> how can i make superkaramba
<Muz`> startup if i reboot
<Muz`> automatic
<SlimeyPete> dromer: Hmm. I'd do a dpkg-reconfigure on the package if I were you.
<SlimeyPete> looks like the source code for one of the modules is missing
<dromer> hmm
<david_> help me please
<dromer> SlimeyPete: what package do I need te reconfigure then/
<SlimeyPete> dromer: vmware-player, assuming you're using the package that the Ubuntu repositories provide
<dromer> yes
<dromer> SlimeyPete: hmm: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: vmware-player is broken or not fully installed
<llutz> dromer: + vmware-player-kernel-modules-XXXX   according to your kernel
<david_> help me please
<SlimeyPete> dromer: tbh, I never actually managed to get the package installed myself. I got different errors, mind.
<SlimeyPete> I just gave up and used VirtualBox
<dromer> haha, ok
<dromer> llutz: hmm, didn't work
<dromer> !virtualization
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualization - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<guillermo> kaffeine, playing a video only shows me a thine line in the middle of the screen anyone? any idea how to fix that?
<dromer> !virtualisation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualisation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<llutz> dromer: is your kernel-versions 2.6.20-16? then the package is vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.20-16
<dromer> hmm, I know he knows more :P
<dromer> llutz: yes I did the reconfigure on that, but I still get an error on the vmware configure.pl
<dromer> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<llutz> dromer: try "vmware-player-kernel-source " too
<dromer> !QEmu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<OptimusRex> Tell me Slimey Pete why do I keep getting no such file or directory even if I type in the words correctly? Am I missing something? What was that shortcut you said about tab
<david_> in what directory is xorg.conf?
<david_> ?
<david_> help me please
<jmjones> i'm trying to get konqueror to open links in the currently open window in a new tab when i click on links from kmail.  i have konqueror allegedly configured to do this with the configure->web behavior->tabbed browsing->"open links in new tab" and the configure->web behavior->tabbed browsing->advanced->"open as tab in existing konqueror when url is called externally"
<llutz> david_: /etc/X11
<jmjones> david_: /etc/X11
<dromer> llutz: can't reconfigure that
<jmjones> so - how do i get new links from creating a new konqueror if that doesn't do it?
<llutz> dromer: it is already installed?
<ace_suares> david_: /etc/X11
<JuJuBee> Can anybody help me fix kcontrol(user management) or usercofig?  Both will not work and I need to modify user accounts...
<dromer> llutz: yes, I was running /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl when I got the errors
<guillermo> anyone having trouble with amsn?
<llutz>  <dromer> SlimeyPete: hmm, now I get: tar: /usr/lib/vmware-player/modules/source/vmmon.tar: Cannot open: No such file or directory   <- doesn't sound like installed sources
<david_> llutz thanks
<david_> jmjones thanks
<david_> ace_suares thanks
<david_> restarting X :)
<david_> :)
<llutz> dromer: sudo aptitude install vmware-player-kernel-source
<dromer> llutz: ok, lets see if that does the trick :)
<kumamoto> doesn't kubuntu have a vmware server thingie too
<OptimusRex> how do i get to the login screen from root@vampirerex:/#?
<OptimusRex> or at least how do I get to restart the machine?
<dromer> OptimusRex: visual login? : $ startx  to restart: $ reboot now ; I think
<guillermo> hi kaffeine, playing a video only shows me a thin line in the middle of the screen?
<guillermo> i'm havng a million problems woht kubuntu today
<dromer> llutz: again I get the error, gotta go now though, will struggle with it some more later :S
<sercik> hi boys
<sercik> someone know how it is possible to add atomatically to kde menu applications that doesn't install a .desktop file?
<sercik> many applications create a file under /usr/shre/menu
<OptimusRex> dromer $ startx and $ reboot now don't work. Anything else
<ardchoille> OptimusRex: sudo shutdown -r now  ?
<jmjones> aaahhhhh-----i found the problem that i was having.  it appears that kmail will launch a new konqueror if there's not already one running *on that desktop*
<OptimusRex> thanks ardchoille. It has gone into restart
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<david_> no problem :)
<OptimusRex> let's see if freeing space will let me log into the machine
<david_> you're welcome :)
<david_> play to enemy territory?
<david_> ?
<OptimusRex> how do you guys cope with all these problems?
<OptimusRex> not easy using this kubuntu business
<dromer> we go to this channel ;)
<dromer> OptimusRex: tis easier than you think ;) (and harder :#)
<MaTiAz> Yeah
<c1|freaky> OptimusRex: experience and knowledge will begin to help you as soon as you've worked some time with linux ;D
<david_> ardchoille you play to enemy territory?
<david_> ?
<OptimusRex> but then again it's not easy using microsoft either it keeps messing up
<ardchoille> david_: I don't play games
<MaTiAz> I had to throw all my experience about Windows out of the window as it's of almost no use in Linux :)
<david_> a ok ok :)
<david_> :)
<OptimusRex> I see what you mean
<OptimusRex> Now I've logged in but it shows a konsole window and not my normal login
<OptimusRex> what's happening here?
<OptimusRex> there's a tap saying 'shell'
<c1|freaky> you logged in at kdm (that login prompt (GUI))
<c1|freaky> ?
<c1|freaky> and selected "KDE" as sessiontype?
<OptimusRex> I logged in at the main login window without selecting any session. It's the normal page where I login other times
<c1|freaky> and now you're getting nothing but a window in the middle of the screen called "Shell"?
<OptimusRex> actually it's a blue background with a window on the top left side of the screen with some toolbar and one tab called shell. The window is clearly a Konsole window
<logixoul> hi. I have the transKode script with latest stable amarok and libxine in Feisty. Trying to transfer an ogg track to a mp3 device. I get "track not playable in media device". Can anyone please help me fix that?
<OptimusRex> I've selected the 'default' session and logged in and now it seems to be doing the business.
<OptimusRex> let's see
<c1|freaky> :)
<OptimusRex> I'm in guys. Yiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! E-drinks all around and on my tab
<OptimusRex> thanks guys a million
<c1|freaky> :D
<ardchoille> lol
<c1|freaky> np u did it yourself ;p
<OptimusRex> with your help of course
<asfak> hello, everyone. This is for the first time i am coming here. I just installed Kubuntu fiesty (i am opensuse user since long). I am connected to internet using my gprs connection. Right now i am updating repositories. But the problem is my konqueror, kmail could not connect to net as normal user. Though i could do this as root. what should i do ?
<OptimusRex> Thanks guys. I'm off to take a shower. This is the only thing I've done all day.
<OptimusRex> bye
<c1|freaky> cya
<c1|freaky> asfak: are you in these groups: dm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev netdev lpadmin powerdev scanner admin ?
<c1|freaky> first one is adm not dm
<asfak> let me check...
<c1|freaky> cmd is "groups"
<asfak> my group is "adm, dialout, cdrom, floppy, audio, dip, video, plugdev, scanner, netdev, lpadmin, powerdev, admin"
<c1|freaky> k
<c1|freaky> umm, i think i cant help you as ive never used any gprs connection in any way
<c1|freaky> u could try putting yourself in the root group but just as temporary solution if it works.
<asfak> see, konversation is also working. i am not a very technical user but is that anything to do with proxies etc
<asfak> ok, i will try that...
<c1|freaky> konversation is working and its running as your user?
<c1|freaky> not root?
<c1|freaky> but konqueror isnt?
<c1|freaky> maybe KDE has problems ... try looking at the logs
<asfak> yes, that's the problem
<asfak> i remember, i had the same problem in kubuntu 6.06
<c1|freaky> umm
<c1|freaky> start konqueror in a console and look at the output
<c1|freaky> maybe it helps you fix the problem
<asfak> ok
<c1|freaky> i dont have any proxy so i cant tell you if it could be caused by that ... maybe ... maybe not ;p
<asfak> freaky, this is output "
<asfak> ASSERT: "!icon.isEmpty()" in /build/buildd/kdebase-3.5.6/./libkonq/konq_pixmapprovider.cc (81)
<asfak> ASSERT: "!icon.isEmpty()" in /build/buildd/kdebase-3.5.6/./libkonq/konq_pixmapprovider.cc (81)
<asfak> ASSERT: "!icon.isEmpty()" in /build/buildd/kdebase-3.5.6/./libkonq/konq_pixmapprovider.cc (81)
<asfak> ASSERT: "!icon.isEmpty()" in /build/buildd/kdebase-3.5.6/./libkonq/konq_pixmapprovider.cc (81)
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hufi> Hallo?
<ahmed> [ guys how to install this .. cg_toolkit,,, i have downloaded the tar.gz file but dun no how to install it plz help
<ahmed> helllo
<ardchoille> What is this in my /boot/grub/menu.lst? root=UUID=4ac0a6ed-8457-4501-bf06-6b6f10f6b0eb
<ardchoille> It used to be /dev/hda
<Lynoure> ahmed: usually the archive file contains a README file, or the site where you got it can have instructions
<sercik> Hi!
<sercik> mitico _3v1n0_!!
<ahmed> Lynoure, it doesnt have,, it extracts a folder called usr , sound like a system folder cause it have a lib folder inside it and other familiar system fodlers
<sercik> Thanks for your sources.list!!!
<ahmed> Lynoure ??
<hufi> sorry im new here how are you
<Lynoure> ahmed: and the site where you got it?
<ahmed> http://developer.nvidia.com/object/cg_toolkit.html#downloads
<ahmed> Lynoure ?
<Jucato> !uuid | ardchoille
<ubotu> ardchoille: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Lynoure> ahmed: http://developer.nvidia.com/object/cg_toolkit.html right? Nvidia has support, I think.
<ardchoille> Jucato: Thank you :)
<Jucato> ardchoille: basically, UUID = Universally Unique ID. a "label" that's assigned to a partition
<Jucato> which never changes, unless the partition is repartitioned
<alansii> hi everyone
<hufi> hi
<alansii> anyone know what driver i should choose for mp160?
<ahmed> guys do any one here have pcsx2 on ubuntu ???
<Lynoure> ahmed: http://developer.nvidia.com/object/cg_faq.html says it contains a manual, maybe that will have it
<jacques> hi there
<jacques> how can i fix this without restarting my computer?
<alansii> anyone there?
<ardchoille> jacques: You'll have to elaborate a bit
<jacques> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<alansii> anyone know what driver i should choose for mp160?
<ardchoille> jacques: Do you have adept open?
<fogwar> how do i view files from a external disk once i plug it in thru terminal?
<fogwar> i worded that strangely
<jacques> no I closed it
<jacques> I used to reboot the computer to fix
<fogwar> how do i view files in terminal from an external disk or something, once i plug it in?
<ahmed> guys , i am trying to run pcsx2 on ubuntu and i get this error :  libCg.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, Could not Load GS plugin: plugins/libZeroGSoglr.so.0.96.2
<ahmed> i tried googling and came up with this ,, http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-152684.html       plzzz help
<jacques> but now i want to know if there is any way to fix it without restarting
<ahmed> HELP PLZZ
<pag> !fixadept
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<ahmed> guyssss
<ahmed> ^^
<jacques> thx a lot it is fixed
<jacques> I have another problem I don't know if someone can help
<ardchoille> fogwar: Once you plug in the external hd, you have to mount it and then you can browse files
<ardchoille> Jucato: That does sound like it's going to be easier
<asfak> freaky, i solved the problem. i disabled the cache from html setting
<c1|freaky> ^^
<jacques> I am trying to install saga rc3 It is telling me that libsaga.so is can not been find but it is there in usr/lib
<fogwar> ardchoille: how do i find the name/location of the external?
<fogwar> ardchoille: /SEAGATE?
<fogwar> lol
<ardchoille> fogwar: You can plug in the external and then, in a terminal, type: tail --lines=20 /var/log/messages
<ardchoille> and see if the device is listed and it's location
<c0redamage> hi, i have a problem with gcc and KDevelop C/C++ everytime I'm trying to build a Project he exits with status 2 and can't find aclocal, but I'v installed the build essentials Package.
<fogwar> interesting
<BluesKaj> jacques, find where saga rc3 is located and copy the .so file to the same directory ...
<jacques> it is also in the same directory
<jacques> I just copied it from there to usr/lib
<PeterJB> hi
<sercik> someone know how to add debian menu to kde?
<sercik> in kde many entry are missing
<sercik> i heve tried fluxbox and it shows all
<Tired_> How can I make smb more seamless?  I can bring up smb shares in Konq easily but I can't save directly to one in Firefox, for example...
<Tired_> is there a way to fake integrating shares into the file system?
<llutz> Tired_: smbmount
* Tired_ rushes off to google that
<ForgeAus> is there a firefox extension to do a sidebar that shows the remote filesystem when viewing web pages?
<ForgeAus> or one for konqi?
<guillermo> anyone having trouble with amsn?
<Tired_> anyone really bored and feel lke writing me a short shell script template?
<andand> hi can someone please help me get my touchpad working can only use an usb mouse
<soulrider_> andand: i think youre gonna ahve to reconfigure xorg
<soulrider_> but i have no idea
<coolzgeek> how do i start KDM on boot?
<ForgeAus> that happens automatically with kubuntu generally
<ForgeAus> although if theres some problem with the xserver it may not
<Tired_> is there a (horrifically insecure) way to embed an answer to a password challenge into a shell script?
<coolzgeek> How do i start KDM on boot
<coolzgeek> I boot into shell
<coolzgeek> though
<chijin> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<dr_willis> kdm is normally a service. how did you disable it?
<TooEarly> i've been having a recent problem with my vsftpd. everytime i try to start/stop/restart it, it gives me this error "500 OOPS: vsftpd: cannot open config file:" anyone know what the problem is?
<andand> thnx
<Tired_> I think I figured it out...brb
<slow-motion> hallo
<mcgregor> hello duds
<mcgregor> i have a problem with my dvd
<mcgregor> i just bought it
<mcgregor> and i don't know how to make it running
<mcgregor> can someone help me??
<SlimeyPete> is it a video?
<mcgregor> no
<mcgregor> it is dvd-rw
<SlimeyPete> oh... you mean a dvd drive?
<mcgregor> yeah
<SlimeyPete> does your BIOS recognise it when you boot up?
<mcgregor> wait a sec
<mcgregor> sorry
<mcgregor> i were talking on the phone
<mcgregor> i never used a dvd drive on linux
<Skunk> if the bios does recognize it, you might have to manually mount it. sometimes kubuntu doesnt auto-mount optical drives
<mcgregor> ok
<mcgregor> thanks alot dud
<Skunk> it would probably be /dev/cdrom0 or /dev/cdrom1 or something of the sort
<Skunk> no prob
<mcgregor> i will try fix i it
<jose-angel> www.terra.es
<nosrednaekim> mcgregor: do you know how to manually mount?
<mcgregor> nope
<mcgregor> man i know how to use  linux but i am not a master
<nosrednaekim> well, what kind of DVD is it? is it data?
<mcgregor> it's a dvd drive
<nosrednaekim> mcgregor: haha... I understand
<mcgregor> dvd drive ASUS
<nosrednaekim> yeah, I know but what kind of DVD is in it? data? or a movie?
<SlimeyPete> mcgregor: you'll need to put a disc in it before kubuntu will auto-mount it, I think?
<mcgregor> ok
<mcgregor> i shal try that now
<mcgregor> thx
<mallize> anyone have a cedega promotional code i can use?  i don't mind paying for it, if it works.
<neo_> I just installed ubuntu, added kde(so it'll run ubuntu or kubuntu if i want) and was wondering about getting a windows vista theme, i see em all over when i google "kde vista theme" or "kubuntu vista theme", but can't find one that i can install.  does ne1 know where to get one?
<ForgeAus> mallize cedega itself does work, but the application your trying to use it for may not
<linenoise> mallize: freakin leach
<linenoise> mallize: pony up and support the selfless developers.  Don't you have a heart?  A conscience?
<mallize> haha
* mallize slaps linenoise
<ForgeAus> mallize, I'd listen if I were you people here can be quite serious about FOSS related issues and licencing, etc...
<SlimeyPete> I dunno 'bout selfless. They're paid to do it, aren't they? Transgaming is a company...
<drkns> hello
<SlimeyPete> hi.
<ForgeAus> slimey, I think so, and some of the funds go towards wine right?
<drkns> i would like to play mov files but kaffeine freezes and wont play
<SlimeyPete> ForgeAus: I doubt it
<mallize> linenoise is a co-worker..
<mallize> lol
<SlimeyPete> ForgeAus: I think they contribute some code when they feel like it
<rmd_> drkns: get VLC.  far superior
<ForgeAus> oh ok... I knew there was some relationship there
<drkns> k rmd thx
<linenoise> Oh.  There's a relationship.
<mallize> i contribute code..... to fix his code
<mallize> :))
<linenoise> HAH!
<guillermo> hello does anyone uses amsn?
<ForgeAus> guiller I'm sure some people do
<ForgeAus> I just don't happen to be one of them
<fogwar> !dmesg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> !info dmesg
* Ash-Fox made a pidgin package for edgy and feisty if anyone's interested.
<ubotu> Package dmesg does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ForgeAus> guess it just isn't feisty enough
<fogwar> lol
<nosrednaekim> Ash-Fox: there's one on getdeb.com
<nosrednaekim> lol.
<nosrednaekim> dmesg is FAR too outdated/
<Ash-Fox> nosrednaekim, I made two seperate builds specifically for edgy and feisty either way.
<ForgeAus> getdeb.com sounds interesting
<fogwar> nosrednaekim: ok can u help then? im trying to mount my seagate external HD so i can view the files in terminal, but cant find the name of the drive
* linenoise prays no pidgin dev folds and writes a myspace im plugin
<spawn57> there's an apt-get.org but that's mostly for debian
<JohnFlux_> Riddell: quick, package qt4.3 :-)
<fogwar> its called SEAGATE but my gnome partition viewer isnt showing up under admin for some reason, which is another prob im having
<nosrednaekim> fogwar: yeah... it doesn't appear in dmesg?
<spawn57> linenoise: you and me both, breather
<Ash-Fox> And getdeb.com doesn't work
<JohnFlux_> Riddell: released today :-)
<fogwar> nosrednaekim: how do i view dmesg?
<linenoise> spawn, it'll be like aol invading the net all over again
<fogwar> nosrednaekim: its called SEAGATE but my gnome partition viewer isnt showing up under admin for some reason, which is another prob im having
<nosrednaekim> fogwar: gnome?
<guillermo> while playing a movie with kaffeine it only shows a thinline in the middle?
<guillermo> i tryed unistalling and intalling again but it does not work
<Ash-Fox> Anyhow, if anyone is interested, they're available at: edgy: deb http://packages.quickfox.org/ ubuntu-edgy/     or feisty: deb http://packages.quickfox.org/ ubuntu-feisty/
<nosrednaekim> fogwar: "dmesg"on the command line. look at the last lines
<ForgeAus> guillermo? what kind of movie? have you tried other movies?
<ForgeAus> other codecs?
<Jelle> Hi, little question, where can I find the requirements of kubuntu?
<guillermo> it is been like that since this morning
<linenoise> fogwar: dmesg or possibly look at the end of /var/log/messages
<guillermo> i saw the movie yesterday
<ForgeAus> does it work on other systems fine? or does it show a thin like there too?
<nosrednaekim> Jelle: the system requirements?
<guillermo> then this morning i wanted to see another movie, and it didnot work
<ForgeAus> ok sounds like you ddid something to corrupt the codec or something
<Jelle> indeed nosrednaekim
<guillermo> so i tried the same movie i watched yesterday and it did not work either
<linenoise> Jelle: what kind of requirements?  I believe the kubuntu site has a list of the hardware necessary.  It's fairly modest.
<nosrednaekim> Jelle: I'd say a 700Mhz processor, and at least 256 MB ram.
<ForgeAus> guillermo do you have vlc?
<Jelle> ow
<nosrednaekim> 1ghz would be better
<ForgeAus> maybe try installing that?
<nosrednaekim> Jelle: go xubuntu if you have less
<Jelle> does anyone know a linux for 400MHz?:p (just a new commputer
<guillermo> if i make kaffeine run wtih the mebbeded player for kde, then it works, but trying xine engine again, and the line is back
<Jelle> ah, xubuntu, lets see
<ForgeAus> an/or reinstalling codec packages in Adept
<guillermo> yes i do have vlc, but kaffeine works better
<guillermo> and the file does work on vlc,
<nosrednaekim> Jelle: xubuntu should run like a charm on 400Mhx
<nosrednaekim> *mhz
<ForgeAus> then reinstall the kaffeine package!
<ForgeAus> see if that helps
<guillermo> already done that
<ForgeAus> something is messed up, either corruption or configuration is screwed
<guillermo> =(
<guillermo> i did not change the configuration bu it might be that i thaought that uninstalling and reinstalling might get it to default  but it did not
<Jelle> ok, I just see how much ram, but I believe you that 400MHz 'll be good, thanks, no just get the computer in one piece:p
<hangthedj> guillermo: reconfigure it with dpkg-reconfigure.
<guillermo> im new on lnux (a week)
<guillermo> i guess that would be a comman line to be run
<nosrednaekim> Jelle: how much ram do you have?
<DeBert> I want to use two dictionaries at once in KDE, Dutch and English. The switching between languages for spell checking gets annoying after a while. Is this possible, using multiple languages at once?
<guillermo> could you be more eplecit so i dont mess things up more
<jacques> can someone help me
<Jelle> on this moment: none :p
<Jelle> just get the PC from a friend, just a mainboard, power supply, CD-reader, and that's it :p
<Jelle> no HD, no ram
<Jelle> :p
<Skunk> jelle: got a question for ya. does it impact system performance if you use 32 bit kubuntu on 64 bit hardware?
<jacques> I am having a problem with one of mey softwares
<jacques> saga gis
<jacques> ./saga_gui: error while loading shared libraries: libsaga_api.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hangthedj> guillermo: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kaffeine'
<jacques> after installing that is what I am getting
<Jelle> no idea Skunk , but I think so
<Skunk> heh
<nosrednaekim> DeBert: no thats not possble ATM, KDE4 will include that functionality
<SlimeyPete> Skunk: no, not really.
<Jelle> little bit?
<Jelle> :p
<llutz> Skunk: if you have more than 4GB RAM maybe
<nosrednaekim> Skunk: there is VERY little performance difference
<SlimeyPete> Skunk: a 64-bit kernel will run a little faster for some apps but for general desktop usage there won't be any noticeable difference
<DeBert> nosrednaekim: Can't wait... :)
<Skunk> cool
<nosrednaekim> DeBert: neither can I...(but not for the same reason)
<guillermo> hangthedj i did that, but it did not work
<nosrednaekim> fogwar: did you get it working?
<Skunk> i was just wondering because i had accidentally installed the x86 version, i have amd64 lol. and ive noticed even things like xmms are taking up 50% of my cpu at times
<nosrednaekim> Skunk: heh
<guillermo> it did not work
<nosrednaekim> guillermo: whats wrong again?
<Skunk> i believe its his dvd drive
<guillermo> kaffeine using xine engine
<guillermo> it shos a thin line in the middle of the screen while playing a video
<guillermo> i reinstalled, reconfigures, both xine engine and kaffeine and stil does not work
<nosrednaekim> sorry guillermo could you PLEASE send the problem again?
<guillermo> i try to play a video with kaffeine using xine angine, but it only shows a thin line in the middle of the screen, sounds is ok,
<guillermo> i have reinstalled, and reconfigured, but no succes
<nosrednaekim> guillermo: did you try any other video playing app?
<hangthedj> you could always try uninstalling with the --purge command and then reinstalling.
<guillermo> yes!. the movie works good on vlc
<Skunk> of course. vlc ftw =)
<lsproc> vmware-server is ignoring the gtk qt engine thing, so it uses the raeligh engine, how do i make it use the gtk-qt engine?
<nosrednaekim> guillermo: is there some reason why you can't use vlc instead of kaffeine?
<guillermo> the quality is poor in vlc
<guillermo> it hacks in vlc
<ForgeAus> you can use dreamscapes for windows using vlc! (just set it to run as bakcground wallpaper)
<nosrednaekim> guillermo: it could be your video acceration thats causing the problems in BOTH.
<Skunk> yah it could be
<nosrednaekim> what engine (inside xine) are you using?
<Skunk> or your video drivers
<guillermo> how do i iuse that
<guillermo> well i been having a bunch of problems today
<guillermo> it might be all of them a corealted???
<nosrednaekim> guillermo: what type of video card do you have?
<guillermo> here is the list
<guillermo> radeon 9600
<Skunk> 9600 should be fine. do you have the fglrx driver?
<nosrednaekim> guillermo: yeah, what driver are you using?
<guillermo> the login screen is diminute, i can barely see the letters, the after logging in, the font everywhere where diminute aswell, i changed that but the log-in screen is still diminute,
<Skunk> if you're using vesa, thats your culprit
<sandro__> ciao...a tutti
<nosrednaekim> Skunk: lol, I have a junky old Xpress200 and HD even plays fine.
<guillermo> when opening amsn, the letters are huge, and i get an error all the time, an error warning that is, with nothing inside,
<guillermo> and thet that with kaffeine?
<nosrednaekim> guillermo: sounds like some sort of graphics driver problem.
<nosrednaekim> guillermo: are you using the fglrx driver?
<guillermo> i was cheking that, and yes i am
<guillermo> i am gona  try recongigure it
<guillermo> the konsole says it is not installed i used the line dpkg-reconfigure fglrx
<nosrednaekim>  I don't think its called that....
<nosrednaekim> not sure though... see if you have the program "aticonfig"
<guillermo> what is it called?
<Skunk> type aticonfig in the command line
<guillermo> i tyoed that and a menu came up
<guillermo> what do i do now?
<Skunk> if you do, then try sudo apt-get reconfigure fglrx-driver
<Skunk> i believe thats what it was. im trying to check but IE keeps locking up when i go to the ati wiki
<guillermo> invalid operation reconfigure, it says
<titanix88> hendaus_: :)
<Skunk> try completely removing it then start from scratch
<guillermo> from adept?
<Skunk> lemme get you a link
<hangthedj> don't do apt-get reconfigure do dpkg-reconfigure
<nosrednaekim> guillermo: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-driver-fglrx"
<Skunk> lemme get you a link
<savetheWorld> Hi, anyone know of a web page that tells how to set up a cache-only local DNS server ?
<Skunk> guillermo: do you have edgy or fiesty
<guillermo> i dont remeber
<guillermo> 7.04
<guillermo> i guess...
<nosrednaekim> fiesty
<ForgeAus> thats feisty
<ForgeAus> 6.10 is edgy
<Skunk> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<nosrednaekim> ooh.. wonder what happened there^^
<Skunk> just run through the beginning part, and the installing the ubuntu way
<dr_willis> Next will be Greasy Gibbon
<dr_willis> :)
<Skunk> then the configuring
<Skunk> dont worry about the manual install
<nosrednaekim> gutsy!
<nosrednaekim> were not slippery..
<savetheWorld> I'm want to set up a cache-only local DNS server on Kubuntu Edgy.  Anyone got any pointers?
<llutz> savetheWorld: dnsmasq might what you need
<savetheWorld> llutz: what is dnsmasq?   (no man page)
<hangthedj> savetheWorld: i just found this searching google.com/linux
<hangthedj> http://langfeldt.net/DNS-HOWTO/BIND-9/
<llutz> savetheWorld: dnsmasq - A small caching DNS proxy and DHCP server
<savetheWorld> llutz: ok.
<nosrednaekim> ok, If I have a dependency that I DON"T want to get, but the main package will install and run without it, how do I blacklist that dependency?
<Skunk> install webmin on it. then access it by the internal ip port 10000, set up your dns/bind easily in there
<savetheWorld> hangthedj: thanks.  I'm hoping to get there via the kubuntu admin tools since the locataions and names of the various administrative/service configuring files vary so much from distro to distro.  That makes it hard for How-To docs to match up to a given release.  With the result that following them cam actually mess up your system
<dr_willis> https://localhost:10000  for webmin even - if i recall
<savetheWorld> Skunk: was that for me?
<Skunk> yah
<Skunk> thats how i did mine
<savetheWorld> gracias.
<Skunk> no prob
* savetheWorld sadly puts away his UNIX journeyman's badge and begins installing webmin.. (A GUI admin tool! Oh the Shame! )
<savetheWorld> Package webmin is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package webmin has no installation candidate
<savetheWorld> Skunk: what release are you on?
<llutz> savetheWorld: webmin was taken from debian long time ago (for good reasons)
<savetheWorld> llutz: Ja, I'd not heard to much praise for it.
<savetheWorld> doesn't install anyway.
<Skunk> im on edgy
<Skunk> i installed it fine a while back on ubuntu edgy with the server edition
<Jelle> so, just need a harddrive :p
<Skunk> try using aptitude instead of apt-get and see if that pulls it up
<Jelle> does the live CD need a harddrive?
<Skunk> jelle: nope <3
<Jelle> o, cool
<Ash-Fox> Less than three!
<Jelle> then I 've my RAM I can starting to check if it works :)
<nosrednaekim> Jelle: how much ram?
<Jelle> I hope 256MB
<Jelle> don't know what I'll get
<kane> On almost every karamba theme i use it always shows my network use as very spikey, like ever sec it drops to zero then back up to whatever it actually is.
<kane> What the heck would cause that?
<BWolf85> ah guys im so angry right now
* savetheWorld hands BWolf85 a cup of hot cocoa... 
* Skunk steals a marshmallow from savetheWorld
<savetheWorld> hey!
<Skunk> >:3
<BWolf85> hey save the world
* savetheWorld runs to Costco and gets a packing crate of marshmallows.
<savetheWorld> BWolf85: yes?
<BWolf85> whats wrong skunk
<BWolf85> just saying hello
* savetheWorld buries Skunk in marshmallows
* DJServers be
<savetheWorld> You'll have to eat your way out.......
<BWolf85> guys im angry
<Skunk> wolf: why are ya angry?
<savetheWorld> BWolf85: what happened?
<BWolf85> ive been working so im stuck using winders
<BWolf85> have to get my site done
<Skunk> heh
<Skunk> im stuck in windows right now =(
<Skunk> it sucks
<BWolf85> yah i wish i was done with my site now...i hate rebuilding hah
<Skunk> im at work and IE is completely intergrated into everthing. not only am i in windows, i have to use IE
<DJServers> why dont just install a script like phpbb or phpfusion?
<BWolf85> what do u mean djservers
<DJServers> well i have sites (many) and i just installed a site script like phpfusion: www.phpfusion.co,uk
<DJServers> o
<DJServers> wrong site
<BWolf85> to do what? i have vbulletin
<BluesKaj> windows must be tolerated since so many ppl (incuding friends) use it , and in some instances where linux is a bit rough around the edges, windows is needed
<lilmurdok> hi
<savetheWorld> BluesKaj: Heretic!  :-)
<DJServers> well i have jused it for selling thing or just for fun or what ever
<lilmurdok> hi all
<joshjola2002> please help
<BluesKaj> no , just tolerant , savetheWorld :)
<lilmurdok> i have a problem
<joshjola2002> can someone help compile a driver package
<joshjola2002> please help
<lilmurdok> ca someone help me
<Ar-Pharazon> Hello... I was going to install 32 bit kubuntu instead of 64 bit kubuntu I have, but I'm impatient and I swapped KDE for gnome before doing that.
<BWolf85> dj want to tell me an opinion of my site
<lilmurdok> please
<BluesKaj> jst ask yer question
<joshjola2002> or how to run an *.exe file on kubuntu
<DJServers> BWolf85: what you mean?
<Jucato> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<joshjola2002> help
* savetheWorld ties BluesKaj to the heretic stake and gets some wood and matches..... (we zealots have no tolerance for tolerance.. ) :-) 
<joshjola2002> please
<BWolf85> give me an opinion of my site so far
<DJServers> ok give the link
<Jucato> !wine | joshjola2002
<ubotu> joshjola2002: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<lilmurdok> i have a problem  with my dvd-writer
<Ar-Pharazon> I didn't install 32 bit yet and now I have the Kubuntu splash but the ubuntu login screen... I'm confused.
<Jucato> joshjola2002: you will need to install wine
<joshjola2002> what's that
<BWolf85> DJS: http://www.eightyfiveonline.com
<DJServers> just type in console: sudo apt-get install wine
<DJServers> ok
<lilmurdok> today i buy the dvd-writer
<ForgeAus> for windows apps you can often use a virtual machine (like VMware and run windows inside that)
<BluesKaj> savetheWorld, well, if that's the case you'll never save the world ...tolerance is a prerquisite
<Jucato> joshjola2002: it will allow you to run **some** Windows programs (*.exe files)
<lilmurdok> and i dont now what to do
<jthomas> look into Seamless Virtualization for running Windows Apps on Windows inside Linux, very cool
<Ar-Pharazon> Should I install 32 bit Ubuntu or 32 bit Kubuntu?
<joshjola2002> I'm trying to install my drivers for my NIC card
<Skunk> pharazon: that depends. do you like gnome or kde?
<joshjola2002> I'm confused on how to compile them
<Skunk> ubuntu = gnome, kubuntu = kde
<BWolf85> i <3 kunbuntu
<ennis> hola
<Skunk> i less than three it
<ennis> hay alguien que hable spaol?
<DJServers> BWolf85: Well looks good so far ;)
<jthomas> !es |ennis
<ubotu> ennis: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<joshjola2002> hey there's no such thing as wine
<Jucato> !es | ennis
<Ar-Pharazon> I'd like to try gnome first. KDE was a tad overwhelming for a clueless noob.
* savetheWorld wonders if BluesKaj is getting the joke... of not tolerating tolerance.... 
<Jucato> joshjola2002: what are you trying to compile?
<BluesKaj> yeah savetheWorld , it went right over my head :)
<Ar-Pharazon> But I just apt-get gnome'd and then removed KDE... Does that mean I have ubuntu now? Because it says kubuntu when booting.
<jthomas> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Jucato> Ar-Pharazon: install ubuntu-desktop
<MaTiAz> Ar-Pharazon: I started with KDE, I got an old Pentium 200MHz when I was like 11 years old, then I installed suse on it, with KDE :) It wasn't so overwhelming :P
<Skunk> pharazon: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<joshjola2002> please help
<joshjola2002> please
* DJServers says: i am bored
<joshjola2002> can't figure this thing out
<Skunk> joshjola: is it a tar.gz?
<Jucato> joshjola2002: what are you trying to do? what are yo compiling?
<jthomas> joshjola2002: do you have all of your 'repositories' turned on?  you need them for wine.
<savetheWorld> joshjola2002: you have to install wine.  people in here dont lie.
<jthomas> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Skunk> josh: ah. sorry bout that
<Skunk> yay. sudo apt-get install wine
<jthomas> joshjola2002: what is the .exe application that you are trying?
<Ar-Pharazon> Well, I guess I'm not as fast a learner...
<Ar-Pharazon> So what will "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" do again?
<Jucato> Ar-Pharazon: what the bootsplash display doesn't affect what you eventually login to
<Jucato> Ar-Pharazon: ubuntu-desktop will install the packages and settings that make up a default Ubuntu installation
<BWolf85> is there a website irc channel?
<ForgeAus> about that seemless thing jtomas, do you need to be running the vm as well as rdesktop at the same time?
<ForgeAus> if so why not just run the vm?
<ForgeAus> or do you need two pcs?
<jthomas> Ar-Pharazon: it will install Ubuntu, and overwrite the splash screen to use the Ubuntu version, instead of Kubuntu's splash
<ForgeAus> I don't get where XP is running to use a Remote desktop to connect to it from
<joshjola2002> yup
<Ar-Pharazon> Then I dl and install 32 bit ubuntu, correct?
<Jucato> Ar-Pharazon: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/gnome
<joshjola2002> it is tar.gz
<DJServers> what the uninstall command again i forgot it :P
<Skunk> no. apt-getting ubuntu-desktop will install the complete ubuntu gnome system
<jthomas> ForgeAus: yes, a VM (in VMWare or in Qemu) and rDesktop; the difference is that it runs just one application and the needed libraries in Windows, rather than all of Windows.
<Ar-Pharazon> But it will be 64 bit ubuntu right? I want 32 bit.
<jthomas> Ar-Pharazon: if you're running 64 now, it'll install 64.
<Jucato> !compile | joshjola2002
<ubotu> joshjola2002: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ForgeAus> hehe I  have all 3 Virtual Box, VMware and Qemu
<jthomas> Ar-Pharazon: to switch to 32 you'd need to download a new iso, burn it, and reinstall :(
<Ar-Pharazon> I see.
<Ar-Pharazon> And cross my fingers and hope and pray to whatever dark god is listening that my windowses will still boot?
<jthomas> ForgeAus: try it out, its great!  Install the Windows Human theme for a bit better fit...
<DJServers> !uninstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<joshjola2002> i'm viewing it
<ForgeAus> jthomas, not for KDE
<joshjola2002> but i can't figure it out
<DJServers> whats the uninstall command again?????
<Skunk> sudo apt-get remove package
<BluesKaj> seamless virtualization is just a system browser running in a virtual OS ?
<joshjola2002> i don't knw what are the switches for gcc
<jthomas> ForgeAus: true, but at least its _less_ MS-like...
<ForgeAus> hehe I don't mind M$-like
<Ar-Pharazon> Ok thanks for the help, I'll be off now.
<ForgeAus> but then I'm an equal-opportunity OS enthusiast...
<jthomas> lol
<ForgeAus> admittedly some are more equal than others lol
<jthomas> here you go ForgeAus and BluesKaj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization
<DJServers> !lampp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lampp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DJServers> !xampp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xampp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DJServers> omfg
<DJServers> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jthomas> !lamp
<ForgeAus> been there jthomas
<jthomas> ok
<ForgeAus> that also links to the human theme
<ForgeAus> I wouldn't tarnish the windows-look with a gnome-look...
<ForgeAus> a KDE look for a VM would be interesting tho
<Genecks> I can't get my time to change into 12 hours. I don't want military time.
<jthomas> Genecks: look in the KDE System Settings.  But its not Military Time in the rest of the world, just in the USA...
<jthomas> where everything is military...
<ForgeAus> you guys don't use AM/PM?
<savetheWorld> ForgeAus: he's kidding
<Genecks> We do use AM/PM...
<savetheWorld> ForgeAus: I think he's referring to the current assministration in the white house
<Genecks> Last time I checked...
<Genecks> Last time I saw the sun...
<Genecks> lol
<jthomas> I am kidding and I am referring to our president, but no i don't use AM/PM
<Genecks> Alright, so where in system settings do I go to change this stuff?
<ForgeAus> Ante meridian, Post Meridian right?
<Genecks> Ah, nevermind.
<Genecks> I'll switch my question, because I rather tackle this other problem.
<ForgeAus> its actually panel settings
<Genecks> I type too fast, and I'm lazy and unethical; I use the caps lock instead of shift.
<ForgeAus> not system settings (although I think you can get to panels in there)
<Genecks> Is there anyway to speed up my keyboard's interpreation of commands.
<ForgeAus> just right click the clock
<BluesKaj> jthomas, that doesn't really answer my question...one still has to install another windows os. Im looking for something ,that runs off an existing ntfs partition, in Linux.
<Genecks> SOmetimes my capslock doesn't turn off fast enough. See?
<jthomas> Genecks: KDE System Settings -> Regional & Language -- set time (am/pm/24) there
<ForgeAus> Blues? concurrent OS's?
<BluesKaj> Wine works with some things but not all
<BluesKaj> yes , ForgeAus
<ForgeAus> the more I use computers the more I realize NOTHING works with all!
<jthomas> BluesKaj: i have used VMWare from my installed hda1 Windows, but i forgot how and i medded it up once and never went back...
<ForgeAus> admittedly I'd like to see MacOSX86 tho....
<dr_willis> i got osx running in a vmware session. :)
<BluesKaj> not a fan of VM ware and qemu...virtual box is beyond my install abilities and patience, just waaay too clunky
<dr_willis> gee . i thought virtualbox was rather trivial to install.
<dr_willis> i found vmware worked better for me then Virtualbox however
<BluesKaj> well maybe for you
<jthomas> BluesKaj: so what are you looking to do?
<BluesKaj> difficult for me
<basse> Riddell: or here..
<dr_willis> Hmm installing vbox was a dpkg -i the package, and set your users to the right group. then logout/back in... oh well..
<Genecks> I forgot the three-finger salute
<Genecks> Alright, it's working now.
<BluesKaj> I'd just like to get some apps like neotrace to work in linux .xtraceroute sucks
<Genecks> Domo arigatou gozaimasu.
<jthomas> BluesKaj: you want Windows apps, without Wine, without VMWare, without Qemu... why not use Windows?
<Genecks> Thank you, very much.
<BluesKaj> hehe, jthomas ...I do :)
<jthomas> too bad ;)
* dr_willis sends out some fresh spyware
<dr_willis> :)
<BluesKaj> jthomas, I wouldn't mind if they worked in Wine
<jthomas> no idea
<Riddell> basse: hi
<jthomas> i've not really used a windows program in a long time, except Spybot about 100x a week...
<BluesKaj> it's not a biggie on my agenda anyway , but tit would be nice
<dr_willis> run spybot s&d under wine
<BluesKaj> it
<BluesKaj> nah , why, not needed
<jthomas> dr_willis: no, on client computers that, forwhatever reason, use Windows
<house> hi everyone
<jthomas> hi house!
<BluesKaj> be nice if konversation was available on windows
<Genecks> Does having multiple desktops take up lots of RAM?
<Genecks> I'm using two, because it looks cool.
<jthomas> Genecks: define 'a lot'... but i don't think so...
<Genecks> By a lot, I mean a large percentage. For instance, does each desktop create its own environment?
<dr_willis> Genecks,  it dont work that way
<Genecks> How are the environments shared between the operating system? What effect...
<BluesKaj> ksysguard, Genecks
<dr_willis> now running 2 X instances - can work that way
<Skunk> shouldnt take up too much ram. only thing that takes up ram are the programs, apps, and processes. extra desktops are just a place to store stuff :3
<dr_willis> but each X instance can be having several virtual desktops
<coreymon77> Genecks: not realy, having 4 shouldnt pose any problem
<Skunk> always wanted to do that. kde and gnome at the same time <3
<coreymon77> Genecks: just dont have 20
<dr_willis> Skunk,  rather trivial. :) i done it int he past with vnc so i could see both at same time
<Genecks> I think at most I would have 6.
<Genecks> I wonder, though, would an automated script being able to run in the background with desktops in the background?
<Genecks> be able to run in the background*
<Genecks> Would it interfere if I were to browse the Internet?
<coreymon77> Genecks: ya, no problem
<coreymon77> Genecks: not in the slightest
<llutz> Genecks: log into a console, "startx -- :1 vt8"
<Genecks> For example, I want to edit some images in GIMP.
<bomber> does anyone boot into cli instead of graphical on kubuntu?
<Genecks> Over 500 images, to say the least.
<Genecks> The way I want to do this is not so easily offered by GIMP's commands, so recently I created a script on WIndows.
<savetheWorld> bomber: yes
<Genecks> However, when I run that script, it takes command of the keyboard; therefore, I can't really use that computer to browse the Internet.
<dr_willis> Genecks,  linux mutitasks loops around wndows...
<dr_willis> sounds like you need to work on your script to make it  not do that then. :)
<coreymon77> Genecks: kubuntu and the kde desktop environment are designed to work with multiple desktops
<dr_willis> or have it in its own terminal window.
<bomber> i used to be able to do it but since i upgraded a couple days ago i cant seem to get it to not show me the graphical kubuntu startup
<coreymon77> Genecks: they are designed to work with having multiple desktops running
<llutz> bomber: sudo update-rc.d -f kdm remove
<dr_willis> bomber,  disable the gdm or kdm service is now i do it.
<Genecks> i'll be back
<coreymon77> Genecks: obviously, the do take up ram, but the amount is extremely miniscule
<bomber> thats what i did but its not working this time.. it worked before ... lemme try again
<DGMurdockII> hi
<DGMurdockII> is there a way to make the taskbar like windows xp?
<jovans> is there a daily build of gutsy availib.?
<paolo_> hi. i have to install the drivers of a logitech quickcam fusion, which is supported by berlios.de. where can I donwload the associated driver? thnks
<Sanne> jovans: you can update daily and get all new built packages
<coreymon77> DGMurdockII: why would you want to do that? i got linux because i wanted to get away from windows
<jthomas> DGMurdockII: the Kicker?  how would you change it, what would you want differently?  why???
<DGMurdockII> well there an easy desktop theme manger
<DeadS0ul> jthomas: i made min transperent, and enabled hiiding =D
<DeadS0ul> DGMurdockII: yeah, in system settings
<jthomas> DGMurdockII: what is your goal?  you could make it small, blue, and useless, sure...
<jovans> yes there is a daily build
<jovans> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<llutz> jovans: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<bomber> thanks guys.... it was the menu.lst file..... i have to remove the splash reference in each kernel line... i didnt see it the last i looked.. must have been tired
<llutz> too late :(
<coreymon77> jthomas: lol
<coreymon77> jthomas: more like small blue and bloated
<jthomas> lol
<Sanne> bomber: if you remove it from the kernel lines manually, it will be back after the next kernel update
<DGMurdockII> i mean like a easy theme installer for the stuff you get frum like kde-look.org
<coreymon77> what could be easier than just putting the download url into the kde theme manager?
<jthomas> coreymon77: using Linspire perhaps? ;)
<DGMurdockII> oh that all
<coreymon77> DGMurdockII: yup, hats all you gotta do
<DGMurdockII> even if it not a full theme
<DGMurdockII> just a taskbar
<DGMurdockII> brb
<fdoving> Sanne, bomber, change the line: '# defoptions=quiet splash' to '# defoptions=' (do not remove the leading #), that will make update-grub not add the options to every kernel on each upgrade.
<jthomas> i've never actually used a theme, i 'make' my own, because i too found the theme manager to be confusing to add new ones
<paolo_> paolo@paolo-laptop:~/trunk$ sudo insmod uvcvideo.ko
<paolo_> insmod: error inserting 'uvcvideo.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module
<paolo_> can you help me?
<bomber> fdoving:  in the same menu.lst file?
<Sanne> fdoving, bomber: yes, that was what I was referring to, thanks
<fdoving> bomber: yes.
<coreymon77> jthomas: not really, you just click on the install theme button and then copy and paste the download url for the theme you want on kdelook
<bomber> sweet.. thanks guys... Sanne it has happed each time i upgraded the kernel
<jthomas> for the tgz file?  or the kde-look.org page?  or??
<zoohouse> Hello everyone
<coreymon77> jthomas: the direct download link to the tgz file
<Sanne> bomber: yup :)
<jthomas> cool i'll have to test it
<jthomas> thanks!
<zoohouse> Anyone know of a tool that will take scans of documants and convert it to text?
<coreymon77> jthomas: you know, the url that the "downlaod now" button links to
<jthomas> coreymon77: yep
<coreymon77> jthomas: thats the url
<jthomas> coreymon77: is your last name Corey?  do you know a Jacy Corey?
<llutz> zoohouse: clara, gocr, ocrad
<coreymon77> zoohouse: dont expect it to be any good though
<coreymon77> jthomas: nope
<jthomas> coreymon77: ok ! :)
<zoohouse> llutz: thanks :)
<llutz> zoohouse: but remember what coreymon77 said.... :(
<coreymon77> zoohouse: dont expect to be getting very good results from them though
<coreymon77> zoohouse: because you arent
<lorenzo_> ciao
<zoohouse> Thats fine
<zoohouse> Just want to play around with them
<zoohouse> thanks again
<dr_willis> i rember fighting with OCR stuff years and years ago. :)
<coreymon77> dr_willis: i dont bother
<dr_willis> and having to explain to these engineers why they couldent just 'scan' a blueprint and get it into autocad. :)
<llutz> zoohouse: http://groundstate.ca/ocr
<coreymon77> dr_willis: the type of OCR that will gett you good results
<dr_willis> well why it woulent be a CAD drawint. :)
<Skunk> yay food time
<bomber> fdoving:  is that tick '  supposed to be in there... after  the line like you had?
<zoohouse> llutz: thanks, i will check it out now
<fdoving> bomber: no.
<bomber> ok kewl... thanks a lot
<c1|freaky> is there any good tutorial about how to use Beryl/Compiz with Ati Drivers? I have a Laptop with a Ati Mobility x700
<coreymon77> dr_willis:  is the type of OCR that consists of a person sitting at a computer with the thing to be OCRed typing the words
<ForgeAus> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ForgeAus> c1 that should have info on getting ATI drivers for X...
<ForgeAus> Beryl/Compiz is simply an installable proggy It isn't really responsible for drivers, etc...
<jthomas> has anyone purchased a new Dell with Ubuntu yet?
<coreymon77> jthomas: i have a dell that had kubuntu put on it (by me)
<jthomas> coreymon77: me too, but i was more wondering about the preinstall
<jthomas> the 599 laptop price is nice!  but add a better battery and screen, and suddenly that alone is too much for me :(
<jthomas> i wish Dell's back-of-laptop symbol lit up like a Mac laptop does; then the Dellbuntu's could have an Ubuntu logo lit up there :)
<jthomas> (or Kubuntu)
<CaBlGuY> !MPG
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stanley_> hi guys...everytime i try opening something that needs root access it says su returned with an error
<stanley_> how can i fix that??
<jthomas> use 'sudo'
<jthomas> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<coreymon77> stanley_: there is no su in *buntu
<coreymon77> use sudo
<jthomas> i.e. sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<stanley_> ok coreymon77...but when i click on for example adept package manager
<stanley_> it simply says su returned with an error
<coreymon77> oh
<house> can somebody help me with Debian Etch?
<coreymon77> try running apt in konsole
<coreymon77> with sudo
<fdoving> house: i guess that depends on the problem.
<coreymon77> try doing sudo apt-get update
<stanley_> ok
<coreymon77> see what happens
<coreymon77> and hurry, i gotta go soon
<house> the problem is that I saw the install snapshots, and there was one Snapshot where they told that I have to enter my network details. But I have dynamic IP.
<stanley_> coreymon77 it doesn't work
<Sanne> house: I would try asking in #debian.
<coreymon77> stanley_: could you be a little more descriptive?
<coreymon77> stanley_: hurry
<Rocky_> dd
<house> okay, I 'll try
<stanley_> it simply jumps to a new line
<coreymon77> stanley_: that says
<coreymon77> nothing?
<stanley_> and when i select adept agen it returns the same error message
<Rocky_> newbie here
<stanley_> just an empty line
<stanley_> nothing happens
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> ask someone else
<coreymon77> i gotta go
<stanley_> ok thanx anyway
<stanley_> can anyone help me with this problem??
<stanley_> wheneva i try to open somethign that needs root accesss it says su returned with an error
<jacques> How can I enable 3d for my sound card
<Rocky_> my dvd only recognizes audio cds! why
<Randune> hi all
<Randune> I have a quick question
<stanley_> someone pleez help me
<Randune> is there any way to repair a ntfs filesystem from linux?
<stanley_> i cannot use any programs that need root access
<Randune> I know it's not specifically kubuntu related..but
<Randune> stanley
<stanley_> wheneva i try opening them ir returns an error message
<stanley_> saying su has returned an error
<Randune> you root password is the same as your user password
<stanley_> i kno
<Randune> via sudo
<Randune> k
<stanley_> but it doesn't even allow em to enter my password
<Randune> are these command line progs?
<stanley_> no gui
<Randune> I see
<stanley_> like adept
<Randune> what progs?
<Randune> k
<Randune> it doesn't prompt you for the admin password?
<Randune> hmm...
<stanley_> and wheneva i have to use administrator mode in settings
<stanley_> no it doesn't
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<Randune> not quite sure
<Randune> hmm..
<stanley_> hmm
<stanley_> do you kno randune how to clear adept
<stanley_> maybe that's the problem
<stanley_> i can't remember the code to do so
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c-24-12-114-72.hsd1.il.comcast.net *!*@89.191.106.111 *!*n=domo@*.52-88-b.business.telecomitalia.it *!*=OracleGD@*.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbbb *!*n=ksoviet@*.range86-146.btcentralplus.com *!*@ANantes-151-1-98-225.w86-199.abo.wanadoo.fr *!*@145.Red-80-36-93.staticIP.rima-tde.net *!*@ool-18b8bea3.dyn.optonline.net]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbbb *!*@88.232.54.74 *!*@adsl-153-57-13.mia.bellsouth.net *!*@adsl-144-140-47.mia.bellsouth.net *!?=nickirmi@*]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-bb *!*@cd4404831.cable.wanadoo.nl spamer!*@*]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbbb %pasha!*@* %*!*@145.Red-80-36-93.staticIP.rima-tde.net %Kubuntu|Slave!*@* %damien_karras!*@*]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbbb %QUEEN!*@* %APPRECIATEIT!*@* %ebotvine!*@* %francesco_!*@*]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-bb *!*@90-227-54-196-no88.tbcn.telia.com *!*@c-71-203-10-234.hsd1.fl.comcast.net]  by fdoving
<wxrkny> I am installing Kubuntu for a friend who frequently uses AIM along with several other people who use the computer. Is the any IM program that functions similarly to AIM for Kubuntu
<tsdgeos> kopete?
<llutz> wxrkny: gaim/pidgin
<Skunk> yah
<Skunk> kopete and pidgin are the 2 best
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbbb *!*@bas3-kingston08-1168066208.dsl.bell.ca *!*@aapx126.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl *!*@ADSL-144-78.myt.mu *!*@81.196.174.146]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbbb *!*@adsl-223-108-110.aep.bellsouth.net *!*@74-128-163-120.dhcp.insightbb.com *!*n=rom@IGLD-83-130-206-206.inter.net.il *!*@dsl-66-243-216-152.pivot.net]  by fdoving
<wxrkny> all the ones i've checked dont have a simple log off and log on system
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbb *!*@unaffiliated/chuangtzu *!*@dsl-t5-66-243-207-192.pivot.net *!*n=teacher@203.91.113.6]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<Randune> there are many wxrkny
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@amon.lyc-sudmedoc.ac-bordeaux.fr]  by Jucato
<Randune> kopete for instance
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Randune> multi-protocol
<bomber> kopete is awesome and aim has a linux port now if you want to use aol/microshaft products
<stanley_> ok is there anyone else hu can help me??
<Randune> not sure stanley
<Randune> you couldn't find anything on the forums?
<stanley_> ok
<wxrkny> i am having issues with the AIM linux port
<wxrkny> it wont install
<Skunk> the aim linux port is ugly as SIN
<Randune> use kopete wrxkny
<Randune> you'll probablly be better off
<bomber> try kopete then.... its way better
<wxrkny> its not for me its for my friend who isnt particularly computer savy
<MaTiAz> Hmm
<wxrkny> i am fine using GAIM/pidgin
<MaTiAz> The Kubuntu installer crashed :D
<MaTiAz> What should I do?
<Randune> restart it matiaz
<Admiral_Chicago> wxrkny: Kopeter or Pidgin (Gaim)
<Randune> try again
<Skunk> try again
<Skunk> if it doesnt work reboot so it reloads everything then try
<wxrkny> but other people are reluctant to learn new software
<MaTiAz> Ok
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %*!*@host115.190-30-93.telecom.net.ar]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*=Services@c-67-184-254-124.hsd1.il.comcast.net]  by fdoving
<wxrkny> has anyone installed the linux port of AIM
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<Randune> not I wxrkny
<Admiral_Chicago> oh that...yea you'll have to use alien since its an RPM
<Admiral_Chicago> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Admiral_Chicago> so you'll have to be careful with it
<kuzmitch> hi all! first time here so need your help and assistance
<Admiral_Chicago> kuzmitch: ask
<wxrkny> there is a deb for AIM
<Skunk> just apt-get install pidgin
<kuzmitch> new to kubuntu. using 7.0
<kuzmitch> 7.04
<kuzmitch> a have described my problem here , but no reply - too much conversations on this forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=458983
<kuzmitch> any suggestions will be great
<kuzmitch> whre shoud i dig?
<wxrkny> how do i prevent this error "corrupted by being downloaded in ASCII mode" when installing a deb
<gianluca> #ubuntu-it
<lorenzo__> #ubuntu-it
<heiner> Has anybody experience with Tomcat5, Hibernate and spring ?
<minty> hi
<minty> im having trouble confiuring wine can n e 1 help???
<ubuntu_> Yo. Today my Feisty updated the kernel and then I, uh, pulled the power plug |-( . Next thing I know, GRUB says "Error 22: No such partition". Help really appreciated :)
<minty> this is error message..... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<minty> any ideas?
<logixoul> minty: you have installed g++ from the official repos, right?
<minty> errr i havent lol
<minty> shall i do so
<MaTiAz> minty: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<MaTiAz> That's required for compiling :)
* Minataku waits around for dr_willis
<kuzmitch> no ideas obout my problem?
<suppaman> MaTiAz: maybe it's the answer I was looking for
<logixoul> MaTiAz: heh... wish I had known this earlier... I actually went through all packages looking for ones I'd be needing for building... :)
<logixoul> back when I installed kubuntu
<MaTiAz> logixoul: Heh, I had that same problem too, but I checked the wiki first ;)
<frojnd> hey guys.. This is wery weird. When I play avi file in VLC the sound gets out of the sync.. And that all the sudden and only in VLC player. I tryed to reboot the system, I remove and than install VLC and the sound is still out of the sync and again just in VLC player :S Any ideas how to get rid of that problem. Or is there any other way to unistall VLC and install it again??
<logixoul> MaTiAz: ;)
<Nuked> whats going on with kopete (12.5)... When I log into ICQ it states that my buddies are offline
<K1765> Does anyone know why I get this: ERROR: Unable to build the NVIDIA kernel module. when i try to install nvidia driver
<Nuked> even though when I login with pidgin its another situation entirely
<logixoul> frojnd: I can't help much, other than suggest that you try another player such as Kaffeine (which uses xine)
<suppaman> thanks bye
<frojnd> logixoul: this doesn't make any sence at all... VLC wont even play avis that it allready played correct :s
<yeniklasor> what is kubuntu's system monitor? Like gnome-system-monitor?
<logixoul> ksysguard
<yeniklasor> logixoul : thanks
<logixoul> np
<timmay> anyone know how i can configure firefox to assciate a link to a specific program?
<logixoul> timmay: ask in #firefox please
<timmay> ty
<logixoul> np
<logixoul> Guys, today my Feisty updated the kernel but then I pulled the power plug. Now GRUB says "Error 22: No such partition" and doesn't boot Kubuntu. Would you please help?
<denisbr> Hello!
<Nuked> man no one can help at all
<Nuked> ?
<Sanne> if nobody here knows an answer to a non-kubuntu specific problem (like logixoul's), try also to ask in #ubuntu, maybe somebody there knows more.
<Skunk> and also #debian
<kane> how do you add a directory to the path of a user?
<Sanne> Skunk: be careful... their topic tells me they may not be so keen on help with *buntu problems.
<kane> #debian does not like ubuntu folks, last i checked.
<Skunk> true.
<Jelle> Little question
<Jelle> does Apache works on Xubuntu?
<kane> yes.
<Dyskolos> Jelle: why shouldnt it?
<kane> ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu are all the same thing.
<Skunk> debian users vs ubuntu users are like mac users vs pc users
<kane> its silly them name them different things.
<kane> er they name.
<c1|freaky> sorry i got disconnected. my question: with what exnesion does kontakt save its calendar files? (if someone answered please answer again my i had a 24h disconnect from my provider)
<Jelle> (I'm a mac user :p)
<Skunk> (me too :P)
<Jelle> downloading xubuntu.. still
<Jelle> :p
<kane> i'm a linux user : )
<c1|freaky> me too :D
<philippon>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <hbo84m>
<kane> heh...might wanna change your pass philippon
<philippon> hehe yep
<neverblue> is .nano_history suppose to be owned by root?
<Skunk> heh. i actually have all 3. i have an L shaped desk. i have my linux box, my tv, my mac mini, and my gaming pc all lined up. 2 on each side, tv in the center of the L
<philippon> don't now what went wrong though
<philippon> ...
<Skunk> big desk >>
<philippon> anyone now a good dvdplayer for kubuntu?
<Skunk> xine or vlcplayer
<Skunk> vlc is a lot easier to get set up
<kane> kaffiene works well for me.
<kane> however the heck you spell it.
<philippon> vlc just reads the menues then quits...
<kane> course it uses xine as teh backend.
<philippon> and kaffeine won't read it at all
<logixoul> Sanne: right, thanks
<philippon> anyone plz!
<Skunk> codec issues?
<philippon> for DVD?
<kuzmitch> does anyone has problems enabling postprocessing for divx files?
<gianluca> #ubuntu-it
<PhinnFort> kuzmitch: where?
<phishinphree> After a reinstall and upgrade to 7.04, my system has network issues.  I mean it works fine when downloading things but stutters when connecting to it.  for example, when i ssh to the server, it takes 5-10 seconds for it to prompt for a username and about the same amount of time to ask for a password.  Same is true about accessing webpages on the server.  I have ruled out any hardware network issues and problems w/ apache.
<phishinphree> its not localized to any one service but effects all inbound services
<PhinnFort> phishinphree: ipv6?
<PhinnFort> is it enabled?
<PhinnFort> you usually don't need it
<PhinnFort> !ipv6
<phishinphree> it is probably
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<phishinphree> i imagine its enabled by defauly
<PhinnFort> it is
<PhinnFort> afaik
<kuzmitch> PhinnFort: in kaffeine, mplayer, etc
<PhinnFort> see if that help works for you
<jthomas> kaffeine is my playa of choice
<phishinphree> thankyou, thankyou, thankyou :-)
<PhinnFort> Codeine pwns
<PhinnFort> kaffeine
<PhinnFort> phishinphree: don't thank me until you know if it works;)
<kuzmitch> player doesn't matter
<phishinphree> lol
<kuzmitch> i have strange issues - an dark picturese too buch blocks and artesacts
<PhinnFort> kuzmitch: i'll try to enable it here
<kuzmitch> and pp numbers (0...6) doesnt sffect
<kuzmitch> where?
<PhinnFort> on my player
<PhinnFort> kuzmitch: where do you enable it?
<PhinnFort> under video options in parameters for xine in kaffeine?
<kuzmitch> for which player?
<PhinnFort> the pp-number is only for mpeg4 playback
<PhinnFort> kaffeine
<kuzmitch> sec please
<PhinnFort> (codeine's config dialog is b0rked, but that's because it isn't used)
<PhinnFort> :P
<kuzmitch> setting -> xine engipe paremeters -> video -> expert -> postprocessing quality
<kuzmitch> the file is divx5
<kuzmitch> i guess
<kuzmitch> track info -> Video : ISO MPEG-4 (DivX5, ffmpeg)
<PhinnFort> http://phinnfort.phil0d0x.com/stuff/screenshots/skjermbilde4.png ?
<kuzmitch> sec
<PhinnFort> I can't seem to find the option
<BlueBird22> is linux good for me if i  msn irc video . i punk my nose on many things.         like  web developement.  ms office. ms front page.   vidoe editing  ,   designing , graphics... many many more.............
<jthomas> BlueBird22: punk your nose?
<BlueBird22> i mean i do those
<kuzmitch> yes, this place
<titanix88> hendaus_:
<kuzmitch> i have number 6 here
<PhinnFort> I do web development (check). I write all my school work in OOo (check). I don't use FrontPage, but I think there's alternatives. And we have kate, the best text editor in the universe. (check). I use inkscape, gimp, krita (check)
<PhinnFort> works very well
<jthomas> and KDEnlive for good video editing! (new release (0.5) in 2 weeks!)
<PhinnFort> :D
<PhinnFort> and we have jashake (or something), and cinelerra
<PhinnFort> and of course Kino
<jthomas> Jahshaka :)
<PhinnFort> for video editing
<jthomas> but its a pain, i don't get it!!
<PhinnFort> JahShaka
<PhinnFort> is it stable?
<jthomas> and Kino
<jthomas> and PiTiVi
<PhinnFort> and Blender
<Skunk> anybody know of any good audio recording/editing while we're on that subject?
<Skunk> apps*
<kuzmitch> i'll show you the resulting picture
<PhinnFort> Skunk: krec?
<Skunk> thats not audacity =P
<PhinnFort> audacity?
<PhinnFort> :D
<PhinnFort> Skunk: look into what the ubuntustudio people included
<Sanne> Skunk: take a look at ardour also, often mentioned by musicians.
<Skunk> cool
<PhinnFort> http://www.jesusonic.com/soft.php
<PhinnFort> :D
<titanix88> Skunk: audacity for GNU/linux.
<arbuzzz> Hi all. Some body speak russian?
<PhinnFort> !ru | arbuzzz
<ubotu> arbuzzz:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<arbuzzz> 
<PhinnFort> welcome
<BlueBird22> is linux good for me if i  msn irc video .        like  web developement.  ms office. ms front page.   vidoe editing  ,   designing , graphics... many many more.............
<Skunk> o.o
<Skunk> *just checked out ardour*
<PhinnFort> BlueBird22: Yes.
<Skunk> im installing that as soon as i get home
<Sanne> Skunk: :)
<PhinnFort> does it use jack?
<BlueBird22> PhinnFort is it better than windows even?
<titanix88> !bn|
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> BlueBird22: in my not so humble opinion, yes
<titanix88> !bn | 
<BlueBird22> PhinnFort in my not so humble opinion ?
<PhinnFort> BlueBird22: I'm not that humble
<PhinnFort> (even a christian has his limits)
<BlueBird22> PhinnFort what do you mean ? sory i didnt got ya
<jovans> so i have burned the gutsy alternate image i am going now to test it
<jthomas> Wired for music also, very cool
<PhinnFort> BlueBird22: Yes, I believe that Linux and KDE is better than proprietary counterparts, but that is my personal opinion
<BlueBird22> ok
<kuzmitch> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v280/kuzmitch/screenshot.png
<PhinnFort> :D
<PhinnFort> kuzmitch: is that your boyfriend, or something?
<kuzmitch> PhinnFort: see all those blocks?
<jovans> are there problems to install feisty packages on gutsy?
<kuzmitch> no
<PhinnFort> kuzmitch: sorry, it seems rather normal to me?
<kuzmitch> this it sthe screen from movie "the fountain"
<PhinnFort> ah, I knew I had seen that fella somewhere before
<PhinnFort> http://ccrma.stanford.edu/software/snd/snd/snd.html
<PhinnFort> "modeled loosely after Emacs and an old, sorely-missed PDP-10 sound editor named Dpysnd"
<jthomas> kuzmitch: i only see a black square on the photobucket site...
<PhinnFort> jthomas: adjust your monitor?
<PhinnFort> :P
<jthomas> hmmm... a nose?
<jthomas> no better shots in that movie? :P
<Sanne> jovans: you are aware that gusty is by far not stable yet?
<jovans> i am going to testing it only
<PhinnFort> Sanne: do you think people will wait for stuff to be stable?
<Sanne> jovans: ok, just checking ;)
<jovans> where is the problem i do not use for daily work
<PhinnFort> Sanne: think about when kde 4.0 comes;)
<Sanne> PhinnFort: it was just a warning, in good intention
<Sanne> jovans: no problem, no offense meant
<PhinnFort> Sanne: I was just making an observation on humans in general;)
<brandon_> whats up everyone
<PhinnFort> :P
<Sanne> PhinnFort: with that, you're right, of course ;)
<brandon_> first time ubuntu user.
<PhinnFort> brandon_: a tp-cable
<PhinnFort> brandon_: it's hanging just over my head
<brandon_> PhinnFort - ?
<PhinnFort> brandon_: you asked what was up, and when I look up I see a grey TP-cable
<brandon_> lol..
<PhinnFort> :P
<brandon_> how ya doing today?
<PhinnFort> kinda fine, actually
<BluesKaj> I see rain clouds
<PhinnFort> I'll soon have to go to work, though
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: you outside?
<brandon_> me to PhinnFort. I worked from 8-2. Now I gotta work from 7 to 7. :(
<PhinnFort> :(
<BluesKaj> nope, my setup by a window
<brandon_> working 2 jobs majorly sucks when one is a 12 hr shift.
<PhinnFort> well, it's not paid work I'm going to, so it feels a tad bit better
<brandon_> nah, I cant do any kind of labor for free
<brandon_> money or drugs
<PhinnFort> brandon_: what kind of work?
<brandon_> one of the two.
<PhinnFort> ;)
<brandon_> PhinnFort. Well I work at a cd manufactoring place (audio and DVD) for the 12 hr shifts 7 to 7. and my dad owns a small plumbing repair business I work with im a couple hours a day before I go to work and on my days off I work with him usually 8 hrs a day
<PhinnFort> brandon_: sounds like fun...
<Skunk> wow
<brandon_> Its alright man. The CD place is actually pretty cool. I work in the packaging department. All I do is read the work order and shrink or bubble wrap the order and put it on the right pallet, after the order is finished I move it no big deal.
<BluesKaj> brandon_, ya need a alife outside of work ...WTH are you doing chatting in here ? :)
<Skunk> thats almost as bad as my schedule
<PhinnFort> brandon_: doesn't sound to bad, though
<PhinnFort> :P
<brandon_> it can be a pain in the ass when alot of orders arent finished and you are running out of space to put stuff.
<fdoving> !offtopic :)
<PhinnFort> heh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brandon_> Nah its alright, especally when I got help :)
<fdoving> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<PhinnFort> rotfl
<fdoving> :)
<BluesKaj> fdoving, you need a life too :)
<brandon_> BluesKaj: I got tired of using Microsoft products. So I decided to give linux a try. Just playing around and seeing whats up with it.
<brandon_> cant get my sound to work yet though. :(
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: ubotu is who needs a life
<K-Ryan> brandon_ It's so much better
<BluesKaj> cool brandon_
<fdoving> BluesKaj: no. i don't :)
<brandon_> Yeah, it seems a hell of a lot better already. And I havent even been using it but maybe a week.
<K-Ryan> !offtopic | fdoving
<ubotu> fdoving: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<brandon_> I just wish I could get my sound to work.
<K-Ryan> Laptop user?
<brandon_> nah, desktop pc.
<PhinnFort> brandon_: turned on the speakers?;)
<brandon_> lol yeah
<brandon_> and they are even plugged in to bro
<K-Ryan> Ah, there are some issues flating around with sound, out of the box, not that they won't work at all.
<brandon_> ;)
<PhinnFort> (that is the most common reason when sound doesn't work on linux here;))
<K-Ryan> *floating
<PhinnFort> brandon_: :P
<jakub_> hi all, how can i use TRACERT in lin
<PhinnFort> jakub_: tried traceroute or tracepath?
<Skunk> if youre using alsa for your sound system, in the command line try typing alsamixer
<PhinnFort> jakub_: we don't have crippled, stupid names here, you see;)
<titanix88> hendaus_:
<Skunk> s'what happened with my pc. turned it all the way up, never had to worry about it again and used kmix
<brandon_> Skunk: I don't know what I am using for sound. This is like my second day using ubuntu.
<brandon_> I have to keep checking to make sure I am even spelling it correctly.
<brandon_> lol
<PhinnFort> brandon_: probably ALSA
<BluesKaj> brandon_,make sure alsamixer inputs are unmuted
<K-Ryan> brandon_: Try it in the terminal
<brandon_> well. how do I check?
<K-Ryan> Type in alsamixer in the termina
<K-Ryan> l
<brandon_> how do I get to the 'terminal'
<brandon_> ?
<jakub_> i tried but i will do it once again just to be sure
<K-Ryan> Terminal is Konsole
<PhinnFort> brandon_: System menu -> Konsole
<Skunk> brandon: click on the k icon on the task bar, click on system settings, then sound system
<K-Ryan> KDE Menu > System > Konsole
<jakub_> tracepath is what i wonted THX a lot
<K-Ryan> Referred to usually as the terminal because afaik not everyone uses Konsole.
<goban> hi, whats a "display manager" and the difference between kdm and gdm
<brandon_> i dont see a konsole
<PhinnFort> jakub_: uw;)
<K-Ryan> bradon_: In the "start menu" then under System
<PhinnFort> brandon_: just hit ALT+F2, and type in konsole and hit enter
<Skunk> yah there we go. do what phinn said
<brandon_> i found sound perferences
<brandon_> preferences*
<PhinnFort> (there's a million ways to do it)
<brandon_> sound capture: is ALSA
* PhinnFort has sound working
* PhinnFort is listening to And the Smokers and Children Shall Be Cast Down by Showbread on No Sir, Nihilism Is Not Practical [Amarok] 
<Skunk> yay
<K-Ryan> Hey if you had a different terminal program, do you think you could open Konsole from it? =)
<PhinnFort> brandon_: now get yourself a konsole
<PhinnFort> K-Ryan: yeah, why not?
<brandon_> k
<PhinnFort> K-Ryan: try opening xterm and run konsole from it
<K-Ryan> Opening a terminal program from a terminal program?
<K-Ryan> It's funny =P
<brandon_> it said could not open file://Konsole
<K-Ryan> Strange...
<K-Ryan> You're on Kubuntu right?
<brandon_> ubuntu
<brandon_> 7.04
<Skunk> aah
<K-Ryan> Well there's your problem.
<K-Ryan> You have a different program for the terminal.
<brandon_> !!! :(
<PhinnFort> brandon_: small first letter
<K-Ryan> And you're in the Kubuntu channel =P
<PhinnFort> "konsole"
<brandon_> but its still fixable though right.
<K-Ryan> Yeah
<K-Ryan> Try #ubuntu
<PhinnFort> ah...
<K-Ryan> They'll be able to help you better
<Skunk> yah
* PhinnFort should read the entire history whenever he comes back from clothes-gathering
<Skunk> ubuntu = gnome and gnome apps kubuntu = kde and kde apps
<brandon_> still doesnt work with konsole.
<PhinnFort> KDDDDEEEEEE pwns
* K-Ryan didn't have a history available and still figured this out.
* K-Ryan scores bonus points for today.
<goban> whats a display manager and the difference between kdm and gdm
<PhinnFort> brandon_: that's because it isn't konsole, when you're using plain ubuntu
<PhinnFort> goban: kdm is better
<goban> thansk
<K-Ryan> goban: kdm is the K Desktop Environment, gdm Is the Gnome Desktop Environment
<PhinnFort> K-Ryan: I just didn't catch that he used ubuntu before it was too late
<titanix88> brandon_: appliction->accessories->terminal
<K-Ryan> It's just the style of menus
<goban> ahhh i thought that was windows manager
<PhinnFort> ah...;)
<PhinnFort> goban: it manages your log in
<brandon_> I have the terminal open
<brandon_> Its a command prompt
<PhinnFort> goban: it's the one that asks you for password and username
<K-Ryan> Yes brandon_
<PhinnFort> brandon_: type alsamixer and hit enter
<K-Ryan> Type alsamixer
<brandon_> alsamixer
<brandon_> k
<brandon_> brb
<PhinnFort> i bet you will;)
<brandon_> WOW
<brandon_> thats COOL
<brandon_> ;)
<PhinnFort> :P
<brandon_> but i dont understand what im looking at
<brandon_> lol
<brandon_> !
<K-Ryan> The terminal is awesome
<brandon_> it says Card: Riptide
<brandon_> thats the kind of sound card I have.
<PhinnFort> brandon_: try manouvering with the arrows right/left and mute/unmute with "m"
<K-Ryan> Should be =P
<PhinnFort> i think
<brandon_> kbrb
* PhinnFort desperately needs a clean towel...
<PhinnFort> !towel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about towel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brandon_> well in the taskbar
<brandon_> it says PC Speaker: Muted
<brandon_> i never noticed that before.
<PhinnFort> ;)
<brandon_> I cant get it to unmute though.
<PhinnFort> hum
<Skunk> driver issue.
<PhinnFort> brandon_: well, you should try in #ubuntu
<Arwen> #ubuntu reduces your intelligence...
* Arwen ducks
<titanix88> brandon_: right click on the icon & select unmute.
<brandon_> k
<brandon_> brb
<brandon_> now it says PC Speaker: 100%
<brandon_> where can I see if it works or not
<PhinnFort> gnome is suffering from retardiation
<brandon_> I have nothing on this harddrive
* PhinnFort ducks
<PhinnFort> brandon_: I think you should have a folder with demo files in your home folder
<brandon_> what type of file should I be looking for. I know windows is .wav and .midi, .wma
<PhinnFort> brandon_: one with a soundish icon?
<brandon_> I know nothing about linux PhinnFort. and I do appricate the help everyone!
<titanix88> brandon_: u will find some .ogg files in ur home->Examples
<brandon_> k lemme see if I can navigate my way back to it.
<brandon_> oh yeah I seen those last night (.ogg)
<PhinnFort> and speex and all goodness
* PhinnFort has almost all his music in .ogg
<Arwen> Speex rules :-P
<brandon_> places -> computer
<PhinnFort> :D
<Arwen> PhinnFort, that doesn't say much... is it MP3 in an OGG container?
<PhinnFort> Arwen: ogg vorbis, mkay?
<Arwen> PhinnFort, better :-)
<titanix88> brandon_: places->Home folder
<hendaus_> wb titanix88 :)
<brandon_> nah no sound. :(
<huz> hello. I've got no /dev/parport0 (kernel 2.6.20-15-generic). modules parport and parport_pc are loaded. any ideas?
<PhinnFort> huz: dmesg
<titanix88> hendaus: 8)
<DraxNS> ahem... I need help with this tutorial
<DraxNS> http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<Sanne> brandon_: I have also muted pc speaker, but turned up master and pcm (at the beginning of alsamixer)
<DraxNS> when I issue sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.35.5-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/feisty
<K1765> Why does it say this when i try to install a nvidia driver, ERROR: Unable to build the NVIDIA kernel module.
<DraxNS> I get MD5 error
<BluesKaj> no mp3 for me...old school , nothing but lossless audio on my pc... compression makes percussion sound flangy and unreal  and includes keyboards like piano etc
<huz> PhinnFort; parport: PnPBIOS parport detected (dmesg | grep parport)
<brandon_> PhinnFort. I appricate the help man Im gunna go burn a joint and see what I can come up with ;)
<Sanne> brandon_: I have also muted pc speaker, but turned up master and pcm (at the beginning of alsamixer)
<DraxNS> BluesKaj: was that you who recommended this tutorial? http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<Arwen> BluesKaj, fortunately, I don't suffer from golden ears syndrome :-\
<BluesKaj> yes DraxNS
<DraxNS> when I issue sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.35.5-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/feisty
<DraxNS> I get MD5 error
<cj_> hi guys, has anyone had a problem playing encrypted dvds after installing libdvdcss2? i get a stream of errors and can only terminate the process with a SIGKILL. just wondering if it's a known issue?
<Arwen> DraxNS, that means your download is corrupt
<DraxNS> I have downloaded newer ati driver
<DraxNS> 8.36.5
<DraxNS> is that the reason?
<titanix88> brandon_:right click the volume icon & select "open vol control"
<BluesKaj> could be DraxNS , but the tutorial should get rid of it, however to be safe, remove it if installed.
<DraxNS> I would hate to download another 50MB
<BluesKaj> the new ati proprietary driver is broken on feisty if you want 3D
<DraxNS> no... not installed.. and I have deinstalled fglrx driver from repo also
* K-Ryan could download that in no more than a minute.
<K-Ryan> uninstalled =)
<Arwen> BluesKaj, no it's not
<Arwen> it works for me...
<DraxNS> I know... that is why I have gone to that URL
<Skunk> question: anybody know if the radeon x1900 has problems in edgy like it does in fiesty? i wanna try installing xgl but i dont want to fubar my system like fiesty did
<BluesKaj> Arwen, 3D , direct rendering , or is it beryl ?
<Arwen> BluesKaj, no, it all works here
<Arwen> a lot of people have issues trying to make the kernel module load, but that problem's been around since the beginning of time
<BluesKaj> ATI x200 on board card , Arwen ?
<Arwen> BluesKaj, oh... no, lol - those suck
<titanix88> k-Ryan: what net connection? or just kidding?
<Arwen> not that mine's any better, but..
<BluesKaj> well, that's what we're dealing with here , Arwen ...they may suck in your opinion but there is a work around patch for them
<K-Ryan> titanix88: I'm serious, single downloads of up to about 1500Kb/s and multiple downloads of lower speeds adding up to near 2Mb/s
<Arwen> BluesKaj, ok, I'll leave myself out... just that when you say "the latest driver is completely broken", that's a little misleading
<BluesKaj> idin't say "completely"
<titanix88> K-Ryan: OMG!!!i got 4.1kbps.
* K-Ryan loves his connection.
<DraxNS> much things are broken on Feisty.... shame
<BluesKaj> broken for 3D in feisty
<K-Ryan> I haven't had a problem yet
* K-Ryan shrugs.
* PhinnFort neither
<Arwen> BluesKaj, uh... maybe on your system..
<PhinnFort> hickupless
<Arwen> we'll be happy to help you if you want, lol
<K-Ryan> Aye
<BluesKaj> DraxNS, you didn't copy the tutor's xorg file did you ?
<DraxNS> no...
<BluesKaj> good !
<DraxNS> did not get to that...
<BluesKaj> :)
<DraxNS> I am at package build
<DraxNS> and .. as I said... MD5 is bugging me
<PhinnFort> md5 is broken
<Arwen> DraxNS, MD5 is an integrity check.
<Arwen> if it doesn't work, it means your download is broken
<DraxNS> damn
<DraxNS> 50mb... again...
* PhinnFort read a paper about md5 collisions
<PhinnFort> DraxNS: curse your ISP?
<dragan> YES
<Arwen> PhinnFort, that doesn't disprove my statement
<Arwen> the only way to get a bad sum is to have bad data
<dragan> now I am at another one
<Arwen> that doesn't imply that having a good sum means good data
<PhinnFort> Arwen: no, it was just an interesting fact
<DraxNS> bye from this one ;-)
<BluesKaj> the way i got it to work , i just used the fglrx driver provided by feisty in system settings , then i ran thru the tutorial and rebooted and it works for me now .
<killermach> I have fiesty and when I ssh into my box I sshd doesn't seem to forward ports, anyone had this issue yet? I'm using putty from a winbox and it works to my other linux box
<Arwen> PhinnFort, hehe, well, to be fair, you can't ever have unique sums for every multi-megabyte file unless they're equal or larger than the file you're summing
<Arwen> simple logic
<BluesKaj> the fesity driver is replaced by a patched older driver, DraxNS
<PhinnFort> Arwen: I know, but it's even worse that what they thought when they designed MD5
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Arwen> DraxNS, yes, the safe and easy way is to use the repository driver
<killermach> AllowTCPForwarding is supposed to be yes by default in man sshd_config, but I explicitly added it to try to fix
<Arwen> PhinnFort, that's why we have SHA1 these days
<MrPan> how to install truetype fonts in Kubuntu 7.04 ?
<DraxNS> yes but it does not work well Arwen
<PhinnFort> Arwen: well, people need to start using it too
<Arwen> MrPan, copy them to the font folder...
<PhinnFort> :P
<jthomas> MrPan: in the KDE Control Center, Fonts
<Arwen> PhinnFort, bittorrent does :-P
<PhinnFort> MrPan: "fonts:/" in Konqueror
<jthomas> MrPan: rather, System Settings
<PhinnFort> Arwen: well, I meant for packaging
<Arwen> meh :-\
<jthomas> MrPan: rather, System Settings > Appearance > Font Installer
<Arwen> the real point of it isn't security, it's preventing the installation of corrupt packages
<PhinnFort> Arwen: well, I thought the security was handled by gpg signatures?
<Arwen> PhinnFort, yes.
<Arwen> the md5sum just verifies that nothing's blatantly broken
<DraxNS> well numbers are way off
<PhinnFort> seems like unnecessary work to me
<MrPan> jthomas, PhinnFort thanks
<Genecks> I need help.
<Arwen> PhinnFort, meh :-\
<Arwen> anyway, we're digressing
<PhinnFort> MrPan: yw;)
<Arwen> !ask | Genecks
<ubotu> Genecks: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* PhinnFort wanders of to work
<Genecks> !ask | Genecks
<dragan_> sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.36.5-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/feisty
<dragan_> Created directory fglrx-install.gB6933
<dragan_> Verifying archive integrity...Error in MD5 checksums: 40465b4eb43189cd810e22c9e14741de is different from 3cf190dca35be845dccacf6ab5c7ff1f
<hendaus> titanix88:  brb..
<K-Ryan> Hey where does "sudo" and "kdesu" come from?
<Genecks> I have this Konqueror program.
<Genecks> It loads up with locate:vlc each time I login
<Arwen> dragan_, again.... YOUR FILE IS BROKEN, STOP ASKING.
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: kdesu gives another user x priveliges
<Genecks> The last time I looked for vlc was when I was trying to find the program itself to make firefox use it for playing files
<titanix88> hendaus: gnokii working?
<Arwen> K-Ryan, what do you mean?
<Genecks> I never did accomplish that task
<K-Ryan> Like...
<Arwen> !su | K-Ryan
<ubotu> K-Ryan: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<K-Ryan> I know what the commands do
<dragan_> ok.. just pasting info... dont kil me ;-)
<Genecks> However, Konqueror keeps loading up that locate thing each time I login
<K-Ryan> But why are they called what they are called
<Genecks> How do I stop it from loading on login?
<titanix88> Genecks: vlc is great!
<Arwen> K-Ryan, sudo = "superuser do"
<Arwen> kdesu = "kde su"
<K-Ryan> Ah
<Arwen> su = "switch user/superuser"
<ubuntu_> hello people
<K-Ryan> Thanks, I was just wondering about that...
<Arwen> ubuntu_, bye :-)
<K-Ryan> Hi there ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> i am installing kubuntu and changing the settings on-the-fly. will these changes be active after the installation on the hardisk as well?
<Genecks> How do I stop it from loading on login?
<crdlb> ubuntu_, no
<K-Ryan> Settings of programs?
<K-Ryan> No ubuntu_, you'll have to do them again.
<Arwen> Genecks, have you checked in ~/.kde/Autostart?
<ubuntu_> K-Ryan: of anything
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: no
<K-Ryan> The only thing that will affect the installation, is the installer, so everything else you do won't be there.
<Genecks> Where is that folder?
<Arwen> Genecks, ~ means your home folder
<Arwen> so it's ".kde/autostart" in your home
<Genecks> i have no such folder
<Arwen> you might have to turn on showing hidden folders/files
<Genecks> in my home
<Arwen> Genecks, it's hidden by default
<K-Ryan> You do Genecks, see Arwen's message =)
<titanix88> Genecks: try "show hidden files"
<ubuntu_> ok. another question is: what's the default runlevel after the installation? i installed kubuntu, ran the system management tool, changed the services, but the changes didn't have any effect. i thought the runlevel was 5, but i could confirm this, since there's no /etc/iniitab <-- where is it?
<K-Ryan> you can type this in your konsole
<ubuntu__> hello
<K-Ryan> "kdesu konqueror .kde/autostart
<K-Ryan> Hi ubuntu__
<DraxNS> ok.... new download started :-)
<Arwen> K-Ryan, err, you don't need kdesu to edit your own files
<Genecks> Alright, I see the folder
<ubuntu_> *could not confirm..
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: I believe it is 5
<titanix88> ubuntu_:2
<Genecks> I see a file called .directory
<K-Ryan> Arwen don't you need kdesu to open graphical apps?
<ubuntu_> hmm 2 or 5?
<Arwen> K-Ryan, no, you need it to open them as *root*
<ubuntu_> however there must be a bug after the installation
<K-Ryan> You can just type konqueror .kde/autostart ?
<Arwen> ya
<Genecks> Or I could do whatever works, which did work; and I am there.
* K-Ryan smack himself.
<DraxNS> found correct one... 8.35.5 ;-)
<titanix88> ubuntu_:check kcontrol->services
<DraxNS> even bigger... 54.7 mb
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: yep!
<ubuntu_> i checked both /etc/rc2 , 3, 4, 5... the scripts were not in these dirs, however at start up, the system still started some scripts which I disabled at all.
<ubuntu__> now i'm installing kubuntu
<ubuntu_> titanix88: that is what i did
<Genecks> I don't know what to do.
<ubuntu_> have you ever noticed my problem?
<Genecks> NO.
<mcgregor> cheers to all!!me again!!could someone help me ?i have some problems with my dvd drive.i just bought it and i don't know how to mount it
<ubuntu_> weird
<ubuntu_> i am going to do another installation
<DraxNS> mcgregor: put something in drive :-)
<ubuntu_> of the system
<Genecks> Ok, that should work.
<Genecks> I should do that, too.
<Genecks> I was just thinking about doing that to fix my problem.
<mcgregor> i've done that thing many times
<titanix88> ubuntu_:it's 2 i'm sure.
<ubuntu_> hmm
<Genecks> I have a different problem.
<ubuntu_> isn't 2 for safe modes?
<nosrednaekim> mcgregor: did you put a dvd in it?
<mcgregor> yes
<BluesKaj> DraxNS, the driver that tutorial provides is a patched modded version especially for the xpress200 card , installing the unpatched version may not work the way you want.
<Genecks> I can't upload images to websites; my browser and internet connectio crashes. Why does it crash?
<ubuntu_> titanix88: do you also know how can we confirm this? there's not the usual /etc/inittab, where is it ??
<mcgregor> and a  cd and it doesn't work
<titanix88> ubuntu_:not in k/ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: is there a problem with the normal ATI drivers and Xpress200's?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, for 3D on feisty , yes
<ubuntu_> titanix88: there's no inittab?
<nosrednaekim> I have a Xpress1100, which has the Xpress200's graphics core, and no problems whatsoever.
<ubuntu_> titanix88: how can i know what init launches?
<mcgregor> can you guide trough the mounting process?
<BluesKaj> are you running 3D stuff like google earth
<mcgregor> be right back
<sercik> hi ubuntu_! old redhat user?
<mitch_> a question on reinstalling...with a /home partition, is the install procedure just a matter of reformatting the root partition and continuing with install, or does something else have to be done with respect to the /home partition?
<BluesKaj> I repeat ,are you running 3D stuff like google earth , nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: flightgear, bzflag.
<sercik> i'm also old gedora user! and to the beginning i have had problems to understand debian init mechanism
<sercik> kubuntu start on init2 and there aren't differences like in fedora!
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: and gl-117 as well.
<ubuntu_> sercik: yes
<sercik> there aren't inittab in debian
<BluesKaj> which driver nosrednaekim, the new proprietary ATI ?
<titanix88> ubuntu_:just kctrl->services :u will see by default run level 2
<minty> hey im trying to compile wine can anyone tell me what i can do bout the following messages :
<minty> onfigure: WARNING: X development files not found. Wine will be built without
<minty> configure: WARNING: X support, which currently does not work, and probably
<minty> configure: WARNING: isn't what you want anyway. You will need to install devel
<minty> configure: WARNING:  packages of Xlib/Xfree86 at the very least.
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<sercik> to the beginning i have tried to do init:3:initdefault in inittab to start without X but X starts the same in ubuntu
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Arwen> !pastebin | minty
<ubotu> minty: please see above
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: yes, the default provided by fiesty
<sercik> for me the fedora mechanis was better! but now i love ubuntu and i will not use fedora anymore
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, you mean you haven't installed any new drivers? so you're using the stock *2d* drivers?
<titanix88> minty: sudo pat-get build-dep wine
<ubuntu_> titanix88: i know, but i am not sure it's 2..... sorry if i doubt, but in some other kubuntu confs i did, it seems to me that it was 5, however i need to know what init searches for at boot
<titanix88> minty: sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: no. I mean that I installed the standard fglrx drivers that are in the repositories
<BluesKaj> well nosrednaekim, then your driver is modded to work with direct rendering in feisty whereas with x200 , it doesn't ...beleive me
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, ah
<BluesKaj> your ati card rather
<Arwen> BluesKaj, um, the only patches in it that the debian changelog announces are a patch to make it kernel 2.6.20 compatible
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: ok. cool!
<minty> hey can some1 have a look please : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23312/
<ubuntu_> i am going to reboot
<sercik> ubuntu_ why don't you choose a better nick?
<titanix88> ubuntu_:try to toggle some non critical service startup mode both in 2 & 5
<Dekkard> omg
<BluesKaj> Arwen, http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<sercik> i want to eliminate disk check at startup someone know how it is possible?
<Dekkard> hi.. im dek.. and.. I used to be a gnome user...
<sercik> it loose time to check myfat32 hard disk!!
<Arwen> sercik, err, you don't want to do that
<titanix88> srcik:like "kubuntu"??
<Genecks> hmm
<nosrednaekim> sercik: would like to know that myself
<Arwen> but you can edit /etc/fstab and set the second-to-last parameter in each line to "0"
<ubuntu_> titanix88: i did, but some services, as i said, started again despite my changes. looking in /etc/rc2 and /etc/rc5 seemed okay, but some services like hplip (for hp printers) started again
<sercik> Arwen: this reply ois not new to me!
<Genecks> ??
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: thanks!
<Arwen> sercik, read my second response
<sercik> but startup is very slow because that check
<nosrednaekim> Dekkard: welcome to KDE
<Dekkard> hehe
<Arwen> sercik, nosrednaekim, oh wait, it's the last parameter, not the second-to-last
<sercik> Arwen thiw eliminate check at every boot?
<Arwen> sercik, yeah, for each line in fstab, change the last number to "0"
<Dekkard> i didn't mean for it... I mean.. it just happened...
<Arwen> but... that's not safe at all
<minty> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23312/
<nosrednaekim> minty: why are you compiling wine?
<sercik> but Why linux should check my windows hard disk at every startup?
<Genecks> How do I install wine?
<nosrednaekim> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<sercik> sudo apt-get install wine
<sercik> and then do winecfg
<ma3x> What is the stable repository name for ubuntu?
<minty> exactly what ubotu said
<ma3x> What is the stable repository name for ubuntu?
<Genecks> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: May 30 15:19:38 2007
<sercik> this i s a tipical entry in my fstab: UUID=572F9C5F5D5DAC18 /media/F ntfs-3g users,defaults,locale=it_IT.UTF-8 0 1
<sercik> what can i change?
<titanix88> minty: sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<Genecks> I can't install WINE.
<nosrednaekim> minty: why are you compiling wine?
<Arwen> sercik, change to "1" to "0"
<Genecks> Why can't I install wine?
<sercik> Genecks you need to add some repositories to your sources.list!
<Genecks> How?
<Arwen> Genecks, give us more information!
<Arwen> don't be a troll
<titanix88> minty: try #winehq
<Dekkard> wait.. he needs to edit his repos
<Genecks> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: May 30 15:19:38 2007
<brandon_> still no sound. :(
<sercik> Genecks have you added some repos to sources.list?
<Dekkard> can he do that from adept?
<ma3x> What is the stable repository name for ubuntu?
* brandon_ kicks the pc.
<Genecks> THis is why I can't install WINE: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: May 30 15:19:38 2007
<sercik> i can tell you about a very good lists of repository: search for (3vino blog)
<Arwen> Genecks, the package is broken.
<Arwen> you could use a --force-yes switch, but..
<Komsip> Genecks: that happens if your computer clock isn't set to correct date
<nosrednaekim> Genecks: are you sure your clock is alright?
<Komsip> and time
<Arwen> Genecks, oh yeah, fix your clock
<Genecks> I recently changed my clock from 24-hour to 12-hour
<Komsip> sync it with a ntp server
<Arwen> just relealized that's today
<Genecks> But that is the right time.
<Genecks> NO wait..
<Genecks> It is now 2:37 p.m.
<Arwen> err, 3:38 here
<Genecks> The wine has a timestamp too far in the future
<minty> confused as fuck
<Arwen> but I'm on eastern time
<minty> lol
<Dekkard> he must be in nebraska
<Arwen> minty, ask from the start, I wasn't paying attention
<nosrednaekim> minty: why are you compiling wine?
<minty> becoz i have certain windows programs i wnt to run
<minty> is that ok??
<Dekkard> wow you can run murk under wine!!
<sercik> Arwen: i have another problem at boot during check i receive boot sector is not the same as backup, not automatically fixing this!
<Dekkard> thats usless...
<Arwen> minty, uh.... and that relates to running wine... how?
<Genecks> Help!!
<Genecks> plz?!
* brandon_ hides in the corner
<Genecks> I don't no what 2 do.
<Arwen> sercik, uh, that means exactly what it says
<minty> minty joins brandon
<sercik> but is dangerous?
* brandon_ lights up a 1.5 ;)
<minty> :D
<Arwen> sercik, potentially
<sercik> why my boot sector changes?
<nosrednaekim> minty: you don't need to compile it...
<Arwen> sercik, you broke it? lol
<minty> ok arwen im like noobie to linux ok
<sercik> i see this message also at first startup of linux
<Genecks> Why my timestamp wrong?
<minty> help me then
<minty> :'(
<Arwen> minty, 'apt-get install wine'
<Arwen> simple
<minty> done it already
<Arwen> minty, then you have wine...
<brandon_> But seriously - today, well last night for a couple of hours is the first time I have used linux whats so ever. All these questions I am reading I am like wow you can do this?
<Arwen> what's the problem?
<nosrednaekim> minty: then you have it.
<sercik> minty: if you are new don't think to solve your problem with wine...
<brandon_> damn we in the same boat lol
<Dekkard> brandon_:  welcome top GNU/Linux
<sercik> is not simple to run windows program with it!
<Skunk> heh. at least you didnt try slackware for your first distro like i did
<brandon_> Dekkard: Thanks man.
<aztun> hi
<Skunk> nightmare
<aztun> hi all
<MrC_> hi there fellows does anyone knows how to format an USB stick/pen on linux?And does anyone knows if Ubuntu's firewall is already set ty itself and if it safe enough?
<Genecks> Necesito una persona que habla espanol.
<sercik> if you think to run mirc Ok, but if you want to run microsoft office no!
<Dekkard> slack rocks
<Dekkard> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Arwen> minty, 'wine <path to .exe file>' - that's how you use wine... or, how you should be able to but probably won't
<aztun> anyone had problems connecting to msn with kopete after upgrading to last kde?
<sercik> io ablo italiano :)
* dogatemycomputer when I first started screwing around with linux I used Crossover to make like a bit simpler..
<minty> nope my msn is fine
<aztun> I cant connect with kopete anymoer
<aztun> anymore
<Genecks> Nihongo wa hanashimasu.
<brandon_> minty, you can use gaim to use AIM and MSN
<brandon_> and icq and some shit too i believe
<sercik> aztun you want to connect to msn?
<minty> i know
<aztun> yes sercik
<minty> im connected to msn now
<dogatemycomputer> minty: what Windows app did you want to run?
<minty> this second n its finwe
<sercik> try amsn
<brandon_> i didnt know
<aztun> I dont like amsn
<MrC_> yo parlo italiano would be more correct
<aztun> I like kopete
<sercik> is the best msn clone!
<minty> utorrent
<minty> its easy 4 me
<Arwen> minty, ah, good choice
<minty> lol
<K-Ryan> Kopete does AIM, ICQ, IRC, MSN, Yahoo
<Arwen> utorrent works perfectly in wine :-P
<minty> it rules dont it
<K-Ryan> Plus more
<minty> brill
<aztun> i have jabber accounts and gtalk
<aztun> so I like kopete
<nosrednaekim> MrC_: yeah, go get qtparted
<brandon_> The only reason I switched to linux is because im not paying microsoft one more dime for doing nothing but crashing my system simutaniously.
<MrC_> me too I like Kopete but today i was having problems with all day long
<brandon_> bunch of cock suckers.
<aztun> but know can only connect to jabber
<dogatemycomputer> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sercik> utorrent is the best torrent client i know!
<Arwen> minty, you could try using ktorrent (not as many features, but native and light) or azureus (java, bloaty, but generally better than utorrent).
<brandon_> I figured hell I can get this for free, why not give it a shot.
<minty> ive also goty the fun attept to install beryl in a min :p
<brandon_> oops. my bad.
<Dekkard> language..please
<brandon_> oops. my bad.
<Dekkard> np
<brandon_> Im going to mess around with this sound issue I got again.
<Dekkard> ktorrent is nice
<brandon_> sucks not having no sound.
<minty> arwen what do u use
<Arwen> minty, azureus, I have enough RAM to handle the overhead :-\
<sercik> if you want you can try mldonkey with sancho gui!
<bch> i need some help replacing an open source satasil3124 driver with one from the hardware manufacturer
<dogatemycomputer> minty: well.. it specifically says Utorrent works with Wine so why not try?  did you need help getting it running with wine?
<aztun> what a shit, kopete always worked great for me
<aztun> I tried deleting all config on ~/.kde
<bch> i have the tar ball and can compile the module, but then how do i get it to load?
<aztun> and still fails
<minty> ilkl see in a second whats wine classed under ..   multimedia ? .. etc
<jthomas> kopete stinks with this release
<Genecks> Necesito una persona que habla espanol.
<K-Ryan> I think Kopete is fine
<aztun> q te pasa Genecks?
<nosrednaekim> !es | Genecks
<ubotu> Genecks: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<bch> insmod says it can find the module. not sure what to do with the .ko file that gets out
<jthomas> !es |Genecks
<aztun> pq no vas a #kubuntu-es??
<brandon_> Genecks: I don't think anyone speaks spanish bro
<K-Ryan> Beat me to it nosrednaekim
<minty> he said whats up
<bch> any suggestions?
<jthomas> Genecks: yo hablo pero estamos aqui en el forum ingles
<K-Ryan> ahah, i get it
<K-Ryan> "mike anderson"
<sercik> se vua iu puozzo parlali sicialianu! mi capisci?
<minty> shit not that good
<PriceChild> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jthomas> !language
<minty> im sorry
<brandon_> ka passa amigo
<minty> my bad
<brandon_> minty
<K-Ryan> Habla ingles por favor...
<brandon_> did you have any sound issues when you installed ubuntu?
<jthomas> Genecks: que tal?
<minty> me?
<brandon_> yeah
<minty> no not that ive experienced so far
<Genecks> jthomas, stuf
<jthomas> lol
<Genecks> ^_~
<brandon_> word. i cant get my sound to work. Its dectecting the sound card. but its not using it.
<brandon_> lol
<minty> ../ noticed yet
<K-Ryan> habla ingles en #kubuntu, habla espanol en #kubuntu-es
<sercik> someone knows how to add entry to kde menu? for that applications that install menu inder /usr/share/menu ??
<minty> erm wot wine app do i wana use
<K-Ryan>  /rant
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: sshhh!n don
<nosrednaekim> 't tell anyone
<jthomas> anyone read the article about how westerners generally do these emoticons  :)  and easterners generally do ^_^    crazy huh?
<K-Ryan> =)
<minty> haha
<minty> lol
<K-Ryan> I go crazy and use =)
<jthomas> sercik: right-click on the menu and edit it
* K-Ryan is in New York
<sercik> jthomas i know that
<nosrednaekim> ^_^   how true
<bch> this lady i work with does (-:
* brandon_ is in nc
<bch> which drives me nuts
<jthomas> she's nuts!
<minty> dogate : do i wana use wine file to open it
<K-Ryan> Although I do use -.- or o.O every once in a while.
<sercik> i'm searching for an applications that create shortcut for me! for that programs (there are many) that don't create a entry in kde menu
<sercik> please noone have this problem?
<K-Ryan> You can make entries in the kde menu
<nosrednaekim> sercik: kmenueditor
<Genecks> SOmetimes I talk spanish to anger people
<bch> you can add items to the menu
<K-Ryan> Or make shortcuts on your own
<jthomas> go to a command line and tpye: locate _name_
<Genecks> SOmetimes I'll rudely talk SPanish to spanish people.
<nosrednaekim> Genecks: clase su boca
<sercik> nosrednaekim: the problem is not to edit menu!
<Genecks> Life is fun that way when you know multiple foreign languages.
<K-Ryan> Except this channel is for English...
<brandon_> NO COMPRENDA!!!
<Genecks> I need help.
<Skunk> how to wow any spanish speaking person: spell out the word SOCKS
<brandon_> i think thats how its spelled.
<brandon_> :-x
<nosrednaekim> K-Ryan: thats basically what I just said
<sercik> if i launch a fluxbox session i see much entry but in kde there are fex entry
<K-Ryan> And another language being used purposely could be considered offtopic
<Skunk> translates into eso si que es (spelling?) meaning it is what it is x3
<sercik> because of that applications that don't create a .desktop dile
<Genecks> How do I create a macro with the Konsole?
<K-Ryan> On a side note, know how to say diary in spanish? =D
<brandon_> whats a macro?
<Genecks> -_-
<K-Ryan> Something that does a bunch of things for you without you having to do them all
<Genecks> A macro records keyboard typing and mouse clicks.
<sercik> if i launch a fluxbox session i see many entry in menu but in kde menu there are fex entry because of that applications that don't create a .desktop file but create a file in /usr/share/menu
<Genecks> It relays these recorded strokes and key pushes within an environment.
<K-Ryan> A macro does not relay them
<Genecks> I read that I could create a shell script for such things, but I don't know how.
<Genecks> Yes, it does.
<K-Ryan> A macro repeats them upon execution.
<Genecks> It replays them.
<K-Ryan> Replay maybe, not relay
<nosrednaekim> Genecks: its easy to make a shell script just put all the commands in a file
<Dekkard> wow kopete is quick
<Genecks> What commands?
<nosrednaekim> and command you want to run
<Genecks> I don't know what commands to use for keyboard and mouse strokes.
<nosrednaekim> *any
<Dekkard> well.. now that ya mention it.. it seems kde is just quicker than gnome...
<nosrednaekim> Genecks: oh.. that
<K-Ryan> That's not a shellscript Genecks
<sercik>  if i launch a fluxbox session i see many entry in menu but in kde menu there are fex entry because of that applications that don't create a .desktop file but create a file in /usr/share/menu
<sercik> [21:51]  <Genecks> A macro records keyboard typing and mouse clicks.
<nosrednaekim> Dekkard: really? cool.. I always noticed the opposite
<DraxNS> BluesKaj: it is ok.. I have x200 integrated... just what it should work for :-)
<Genecks> I need to make a script that plays out keyboard typing and mouse clicks.
<K-Ryan> And a macro doesn't record them either...
<K-Ryan> Genecks: Just out of curiousity, what are you using it for?
<Dekkard> nosrednaekim:  well.. im running an athlon 900 with 512 meg of ram..
<Genecks> Destroying the world.
<Genecks> It's a long-term goal.
<Dekkard> and believe me..  i notice speed
<Jacko2007> Hello
<nosrednaekim> Dekkard: about 1.4ghz? and KDE is faster? thats interesting
<K-Ryan> Hi Jacko2007
<a9913> what was the name of the meta package which installed the compiler collection and stuff?
<Dekkard> um.. no.. athlon 900 mghz
<nosrednaekim> a9913: build-essential
<sercik> buils-essential
<nosrednaekim> Dekkard: oh wow.
<Dekkard> this is an old t-bird
<a9913> nosrednaekim, sercik, thanks!
<Genecks> I need to make a script that plays out keyboard typing and mouse clicks. How do I do this with the shell?
<K-Ryan> Shell scripts don't do that
<sercik> you are welcome!
<nosrednaekim> a9913: NP
<sercik> please someone reply:  if i launch a fluxbox session i see many entry in menu but in kde menu there are fex entry because of that applications that don't create a .desktop file but create a file in /usr/share/
<Kartibok> Hi all, any suggestions for applications that would help me write javascript?
<Jacko2007> I set up LAMP a while ago and I have forgot my MySQL details how do I get / reset the information
<K-Ryan> See #bash for shell scripting however...
<nosrednaekim> bye all! back to real life (tm)
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<Jacko2007> cya nosrednaekim
<sercik> hi nosrednaekim! goodbye
<Jacko2007> any ideas?
<minty> can some 1 help me run wine 4 a minute please
<Jacko2007> minty, go ahead
<Arwen> minty, time is money, but I'll help ya
<minty> thnks arwen
<minty> ok
<minty> how do i set up utorr 4 wine etc
<Arwen> minty, err, download utorrent, open a konsole, run "wine utorrent.exe"
<Arwen> or, actually, I think you can just double click on the app in Ubuntu
<minty> is that it?
<minty> lol
<Arwen> yea
<Arwen> some apps are trickier :-P
<gianluca> ubuntu-it
<gianluca> #ubuntu-it
<Genecks> I need to make a script that plays out keyboard typing and mouse clicks. How do I do this with the shell?
<Dekkard> gianluca:  /join #ubuntu-it
<sercik> Ciao gianluca
<minty> any way of gettin summin bak once u shift-deleted something>?#
<Dekkard> :O
<minty> utha thn dwnldin iit again
<Zavie> woah.
<Genecks> I need to make a script that plays out keyboard typing and mouse clicks.
<Dekkard> Genecks:  a keylogger?
<Genecks> No.
<Genecks> I need something similar to a macro in LInux.
<Genecks> I need to find a way to conduct a series of keyboard commands on GIMP.
<Dekkard> for image manipulation?
<Genecks> Yes.
<Dekkard> phot images..RAW?
<Dekkard> photo
<Genecks> .jpg
<Dekkard> no svensk
<Genecks> Is that a word?
<Dekkard> hehe
<Dekkard> yes
<Dekkard> um..
<Dekkard>  i was wondering if there was another proggie to use
<Dekkard> like picassa
<Dekkard>  or kphoto
<Genecks> No, what I'm doing requires knowledge of physics: light attributes.
<Genecks> Interestingly, GIMP has a preprogrammed light attribute, which I cannot understand or comprehend.
<Dekkard>  or do you know the gimp commands?
<Genecks> However, I need to apply it.
<Genecks> There is no GIMP command for it.
<Genecks> GIMP'
<Genecks> **
<Genecks> Gimp's scheme programming for batch processing does not have this preset light attribute
<Genecks> I would have to figure out what it is, which would take too long.
<Genecks> Now, I could just give up right here and now; I already have this installed for WIndows XP
<Jacko2007> I set up LAMP a while ago and I have forgot my MySQL details how do I get / reset the information
<Dekkard> have you investigated any pre existing filters.. or effects plugins?
<Genecks> Change the bulb
<Genecks> I've investigated, but none will work.
<Jacko2007> Genecks lol
<Genecks> I'll give up after today.
<Dekkard> maybe a channel on gimp.net?
<Genecks> Nah, they'd tell me to use scheme
<Genecks> It wouldn't work, because I've have to actually learn a few programming languages and tear apart GIMP to get at what I want
<Genecks> Scheme only works if the person knows the attributes.
<Firetech> hmm, when playing a stream in Amarok, the sound sometimes decides to drop. Amarok continues to download the stream, but no sound comes out (not with any player) until I restart ALSA using the init.d script. What can be wrong?
<Genecks> And the attributes are coded into GIMP
<Genecks> So, I have to tear apart GIMP to create the attribute, thus allowing SCHEME to batch-process some images.
<Genecks> It just isn't the same.
<Dekkard> Genecks:  you  are  boned
<rkroetch> Genecks, then talk to the gimp channel and request a feature or code it yourself
<Genecks> I thought about that.
<Genecks> However, I already have the problem solved.
<Genecks> Of course, it's solved on Windows XP.
<rkroetch> Genecks, the features you see have to come from somewhere, if it doesn't exist, then (preferably write it yourself) or tell someone what you want
<Genecks> That takes too long.
<Dekkard> good software takes time
<Genecks> I only wanted it because someone told me I could run the script in the background on Kubuntu in background desktops.
<rkroetch> You are looking on howto setup keyboard shortcuts for GIMP is the basic gist?
<Dekkard> i mean.. vista wasnt written in tow years ya know!!
<Genecks> Afterwards, I could browse the web.
<Genecks> Fuck Vista
<Dekkard> dood.. it was a joke?
<Genecks> I come from the days when windows had a decimal in it
<Genecks> Back when people booted to DOS.
<Genecks> Afterwards, you'd hit WIN
* Dekkard has a keyboard with no #$%dows key
<sjapbnc5> Hey guys, is this the recent version of the ati driver
<sjapbnc5> haydar@haydar-desktop:~$ fglrxinfo
<sjapbnc5> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<sjapbnc5> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<sjapbnc5> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9600
<sjapbnc5> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6334 (8.34.8)
<Genecks> I'm not talking about the WIndows key
<Genecks> I'm talking about the letters.
<Genecks> "W" "I" "N"
<sjapbnc5> And, how can i update it ;o
<Dekkard> i only ran win 3.1 once.. it was cute
<Genecks> did you search the forum first, sjap?
<Genecks> and if it's recent, why update?
<kane> sjapbnc5: if those are the drivers that come with ubuntu i would leave them there unless you have a specific issue you need resolved.
<sjapbnc5> I dont know if its the recent version
<rkroetch> I have a question about the package manager of Kubuntu... How fast/reliable is it? -- I'm looking to switch from Slack / SuSe possibly
<sjapbnc5> Well, kane it works like a charm
<sjapbnc5> sometimes
<kane> sjapbnc5: if they came with fiesty then are pretty recent.
<kane> well ATI drivers suck, sometimes.
<sjapbnc5> i cant play games
<sjapbnc5> until i reboot
<sjapbnc5> after running WoW
<sjapbnc5> on wine
<Dekkard> rkroetch:  apt walks all over rpm
<sjapbnc5> xD
<rolnyzx> rkroetch, if you use Yast in SUSE
<kane> just never stop playing wow : )
<rolnyzx> you are going to feel a pretty amazing change in speed
<sjapbnc5> >:D
<sjapbnc5> I Really enjoy using kubuntu
<sjapbnc5> atm
<sjapbnc5> 2 weeks
<sjapbnc5> and counting
<rkroetch> Good, I loved slack but didn't wish to compile XGL + Beryl from scratch :)
<Dekkard> lol
<kane> yeah its not a bid thing, but updating the drivers for ati require a bit of work.
<sjapbnc5> i hate ati atm
<Dekkard> slack is nice
<rkroetch> Kubuntu supports Beryl etc, right?
<kane> and its prolly going to break everytime the kernal gets updated.
<Dekkard> if yer vid card does
<kane> and you will have to do the process again.
<sjapbnc5> :-C
<rolnyzx> rkroetch, what kind of video card do you have
<kane> next time, i would pick up an nvidia card.
<rkroetch> Nvidia, I can get everything setup with no problems
<kane> they are by far and away the best for linux.
<rkroetch> I just need packages for modern X servers and beryl
<rolnyzx> then you won't have any problem
<sjapbnc5> Yea, but ATi works fine atm
<kane> ati doesnt even compare really.
<sjapbnc5> only some crashes
<Dekkard> rolnyzx:  try the live cd
<rkroetch> Yeah, I run Beryl right now with SuSe
<sjapbnc5> on W:ET i'm getting 80-125 FPS
<rkroetch> But Novell is a bad company
<sjapbnc5> native
<sjapbnc5> But, i'm waiting on ATi
<kane> yeah, check like any of the wine or transgaming information about certain games and you will almost always notcie more issues with ati than nvidia.
<sjapbnc5> for better drivers.
<Genecks> Here's a question for all of you.
<Genecks> I'm trying to upload an image to a website.
<Dekkard> k
<kane> well, AMD bought them, and AMD has been good to opensource, so i think they will get better soon(ish_
<sjapbnc5> Why didnt blizzard make a linux version of WoW
<Genecks> However, my connection drops and the browser crashes when I try to upload.
<sjapbnc5> they got MAC
<rolnyzx> Dekkard, what?
<sjapbnc5> but not Linux:(
<sjapbnc5> >:C
<Dekkard> rolnyzx:  try the ubuntu/kubuntu live cd
<kane> sjapbnc5: there was actually a very long thread about that.  A blue finally stated it was due to "networking issues"
<rolnyzx> Dekkard, why
<sjapbnc5> i dont believe that
<kane> i dont either.
<kane> but thats what they said.
<Dekkard> Genecks:  what browser?
<sjapbnc5> Really stupid of them tbh
<Genecks> Mozilla
<sjapbnc5> only ID software q3/q3
<kane> i think it just doesnt make finicial sense to them.
<kane> not enough people just run linux who wont either duel boot or use cedega to play it.
<kane> with mac, there isnt a whole lot of duelbooting going on, also the have a traditon with mac games.
<sjapbnc5> Maybe, a stupid question but
<sjapbnc5> Mac OSX
<sjapbnc5> can you install it on every computer
<kane> not without a hack, last i checked.
<Dekkard> major hack
<sjapbnc5> LoL guess the drivers suck then
<kane> but it is possible.
<Dekkard> Genecks:  this is a webs ite you have access to ..like ablog.. and you are trying to uplad.. and the browser crashes.
<kane> i'm not sure, likley do drivers at all.
<Dekkard>  wierd
<kane> for things like video cards.
<sjapbnc5> :o
<kane> maybe, you would have to look into it further.
<sjapbnc5> Well, i wont
<sjapbnc5> because i'm 2 lazy :p
<kane> sjapbnc5: do you use cedega or wine to run WoW?
<sjapbnc5> wine
<sjapbnc5> on cedega its even more sucky
<kane> i had pretty good luck with cedega.
<kane> back when i played.
<sjapbnc5> It freezes
<sjapbnc5> i need to do a full reboot
<sjapbnc5> and the framerate is really low
<sjapbnc5> -                        -                          -
<kane> hrm.
<sjapbnc5> something like that
<rkroetch> Another question about Kubuntu : Does it mostly use the KControlCenter to manage hardware etc, or does it use its own software like Yast?
<tomgg> ahh just play doom instead :D
<sjapbnc5> >:D
<kane> heh or ut2004
<sjapbnc5> snes emulator :p
<tomgg> ut rock on!!#
<kane> ut2007 will be out soon.
<sjapbnc5> Wolfenstein Enemy-territory
<tomgg> yea im hooked on that atm
<sjapbnc5> Enemy-territory Quake wars
<rkroetch> Genecks, check out Krita's script option if you need to do script-based graphics manipulation
<sjapbnc5> If you really like the game
<sjapbnc5> u could support
<tomgg> oo not played that
<kane> i just would like for more game folks to port to linux.
<sjapbnc5> www.xfire.be
<sjapbnc5> its the community site
<sjapbnc5> of W:ET
<kane> if they do mac it shouldnt be much harder to port to linux.
<sjapbnc5> Yea, just 2 lazy
<sjapbnc5> Linux is growing fast
<sjapbnc5> today i did full update
<sjapbnc5> and it updated something with the kernel
<|lostbyte|> :P
<sjapbnc5> :S
<sjapbnc5> :
<sjapbnc5> P
<sjapbnc5> what does this do
<sjapbnc5> emerge -av wine
<kane> sjapbnc5: thats a gentoo command
<SlimeyPete> sjapbnc5: on kubuntu? nothing
<|lostbyte|> yeah
<SlimeyPete> sjapbnc5: the equivalent is "apt-get install wine"
<kane> sjapbnc5: it install wine on gentoo, im not sure about the -av flags
<flake> instead of opening a terminal and keeping it open to 'make' after using gedit to save the main.cpp file, is there some programmer's tool that is light on resources in and I can add my own script or batch-oriented stuff?
<kane> gentoo does have an excellent wiki though
<sjapbnc5> Yep
<sjapbnc5> i was looking at the wikii
<sjapbnc5> i'm like wtf
<sjapbnc5> alot of stuff there
<sjapbnc5> i guess Gentoo is for the dieharders
<|lostbyte|> sjapbnc5, i think its used to list al ackages that are dependent on wine.
<|lostbyte|> packages*
<sjapbnc5> :D
<kane> flake: well, there is kdevelop
<sjapbnc5> winecfg
<kane> but i wouldnt call it "lite" by any means.
<sjapbnc5> maybe i got something wrong there
<sjapbnc5> hmm ill check it out :o
<kane> flake: i personally use kate because you can have a konsole open on the bottom of the screen there and edit multiple files and all.
<sjapbnc5> kate > ALL
<sjapbnc5> Btw, is UT2004 opensource or what
<flake> kate will fit the bill, thanks kane
<sjapbnc5> do i need to buy it?
<kane> sjapbnc5: no its a commercial game.
<kane> i cant spell today...
<kane> anyways you gotta buy it. its pretty cheap though.
<kane> and the linux installer is on the disk.
<sjapbnc5> Okay :)
<sjapbnc5> Unreal Tournament 2004
<sjapbnc5> Lets order it XD
<kane> lots of good mods for it as well.
<kane> most/all work on linux
<sjapbnc5> i hear something about ATi drivers
<sjapbnc5> going opensource
<kane> well they had opensource drivers for some of the older cards.
<kane> but amd might opensource the rest, they have supportes oss in the past.
<timmay> anyone know what the usb2.0 driver is?
<timmay> more accurate, i am plugging in my blackberry and it says the charge is not enough and to ensure the proper usb driver is installed
<Muz`> btw, i'm sjapbnc 5 :p
<|lostbyte|> timmay, huh, its supported by default.. why ?
<Muz`> on bouncer ;oP
<kane> timmay: they are very very likley installed.
<DraxNS> BluesKaj: so far... so good :-) looks like driver is working fine.. no loop at logoff/restart/shudown...
<DraxNS> now... to resolve slmodemd issue.. and I am good :-)
<timmay> odd
<timmay> dumb phone
<reevester> guys......does kubuntu installation take a long time on old PC's ?
<SlimeyPete> yep. Installation of anything modern takes a long time on old PCs ;)
<reevester> mine has taken more than 20 mins at the light blue screen and still nothing but i can see the DVD-ROM light blinking on and off as if its reading something :S
<kane> reevester: depends on the PC.  its basicly just uncompressing files and copying them to the disk.
<|lostbyte|> reevester, depends on harddisk speed and processor power.
<kane> reevester: yeah give it time.
<BluesKaj> DraxNS, in the terminal ' fgl_glxgears '
<kane> 20 mins isnt long really.
<DraxNS> I know... tested it.. BluesKaj
<reevester> i finished 6 chapters in a novel that im reading :S
<kane> reevester: has it even booted to the live cd yet?
<BluesKaj> cool eh ?
<DraxNS> I got ~145 with gears window up.. and ~500 when minimized
<reevester> well the boot started.....then the light blue screen with the mouse icon appeared.....and then nothing.....
<|lostbyte|> timmay, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190938 hope this give you a little info.
<kane> reevester: ah i see, i really hate that they force you to boot into that live CD.
<reevester> atleast it should DO something no/
<kane> reevester: how much ram do you have?
<reevester> yea.....the alternate cd option that ubuntu gives is much better
<DraxNS> that tutorial is a piece of gold BluesKaj :-)
<reevester> its a P3 550 Mhz machine with 128 MB RAM
<kane> oh no.
<kane> yeah
<kane> thats not going to work with the live cd.
<hyper_ch> reevester: you may rather want to go for xubuntu then...
<kane> reevester: right, xubuntu with the alt installer.
<BluesKaj> it works for us deprived ATI graphics owners, DraxNS :)
<kane> so you dont have to boot to that god-forsaken live cd.
<reevester> well i AM running the xubuntu cd guys
<reevester> thats what im trying to say! :P
<reevester> should it take so long?
<BluesKaj> bookmark it for future reference , DraxNS
<kane> ah, well you are in the Kubuntu channel, so i assumed.
<DraxNS> will do.. will do :-)
<reevester> ohhh oops
<kane> reevester: because it has to uncompress alot of files, and load them to the ram you dont have.
<reevester> my bad O_o
<kane> no worries.
<reevester> this linux stuff is confusing
<reevester> xubuntu is the one for slow pc's no?
<kane> you should have at minimum 256 megs of ram.
<kerric> hi all :] 
<kane> the way ubuntu names stuff is confusing imho.
<reevester> well something has finally come up....its doing something.....
<kerric> can any one tell me name of a good dvd player ?
<kane> reevester: yes, but the live cd still requires some beef on the computers end.
<reevester> some round dots doing something in a ball
<reevester> hmm kk
<hyper_ch> reevester: yes it is... there are other distros that are maybe better suited...
* reevester hates LIVE CD's :S
<kane> reevester: yeah its going to come up eventually, its just going to run like crap.
<BluesKaj> DraxNS, I'm a bit of a geography nut , so I simple need google earth to feed my habit :)
<hyper_ch> reevester: but for installation I'd go with the alternate cd...
<kane> me too.
<BluesKaj> simply
<kane> i think it s a good option to have, but you shouldnt be forced to it.
<DraxNS> hehee... I need my ET RTCW... ;-)
<reevester> well i actually tried the alternate CD of ubuntu.....but the bloody thing stopped in the "Installing Base System Step"@ 75  %
<kane> i ran xubuntu on a box similiar to that and it works fairly well, its just the alternate install was easier to perform.
<reevester> im getting frustrated! LS
<Graham> DraxNS: It's not ET RTCW
<Graham> It's just WET, there is no returning to the castle.
<DraxNS> :-)
<BluesKaj> DraxNS, ET RTCW ?
<kerric> can anyone help me plz ? I need a good dvd player, cause kaffeine and mplayer don't work with this dvd
<Graham> Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory
<DraxNS> Enemy Territory... BluesKaj
<DraxNS> yes
<Graham> I'm gona play that again sometime, should download it.
<kane> kerric: they all use the same back end libs, so if mplayer and kaffeine doesnt work none likley will.
<Solarus> hey guys
<Graham> kane: Not necessarily.
<kerric> so what i can do to run this dvd ?
<phishinphree> PhinnFort: thank you again for the pointer about ipv6 causing the stuttering connection issues.  My machine is working much, much better now.
<Graham> kerric: Do you have libccs2?
<Solarus> anyone in here running an nvidia 6200 agp?
<kerric> ekhm
<kerric> dunno
<kane> oh right, i forget about that those are not in on a default install i used automatix : )
<DraxNS> just to send link to myself :-)
<Daisuke_Ido> GAH!
<DraxNS> http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<Daisuke_Ido> when will people learn?
<Daisuke_Ido> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Daisuke_Ido> In other words, DON'T use it!
<Graham> kerric: sudo apt-get install libcss2
<kane> nah, i dont want to hear the automatix propaganda, i know all about it.
<Daisuke_Ido> there is nothing in there that can't be installed easily elsewhere.
<kerric> and this should do Graham ?
<Solarus> anyone in here running an nvidia 6200 agp?
<kane> i wasnt suggesting he use, it i was mearly stating i forget about codecs not included.
<phishinphree> whats easier than apt-get? i've never found a need for automatix
<kerric> what for is this libcss2 ?
<Solarus> is there any way to add a graphics driver into the installation sequence before it starts?
<Solarus> like an update package?
<BluesKaj> !libdvdcss2 | kerric
<kane> kerric do this sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<ubotu> kerric: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jorik808> anyone knows where i can find the kde mediacontrol package ? (puts media controls in your taskbar)
<kane> it decodes your DVD s.
<Graham> Yeah, read the wiki on Restricted Formats
<kerric> thx
<Graham> It'll help you kerric :)
<Graham> Ima go play open arena, FOR SPARTAAAAA
<leileilol> :)))))))))
<BluesKaj> you need it for dvds
<DraxNS> smartlink drivers anyone? working on feisty?
<kane> isnt there a meta package that installs all thos codecs?
<kerric> it is working :)
<kerric> thx :)
<kerric> perfect movie for night :]  the godfather :] 
<MaTiAz> :D
<BluesKaj> yes kane there is , trying to locate it as we speak
<kane> BluesKaj: maybe ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kane> yeah that has some good stuff, but not the libdvdcss
<BluesKaj> kane : http://designedfor.wordpress.com/2006/10/07/ubuntu-media-codecs/
<BluesKaj> copy and paste into the terminal
<reevester> ok in the LIVE CD....once it reaches the login screen....its askin for a username....and theres also a 'User ubuntu will login in 9 seconds'
<kane> yeah i have all those, i was just wondering if there was a meta-package that would make it easy for people that ask.  Like an apt-get-install ubuntu-multimedia or whatever.
<reevester> what do i do there?
<kane> reevester: it should just log you in.
<reevester> ok....so i just hang on right?
<reevester> and then what do i do once it apparently loads?
<sa> rysiek|pl: hey! it is amin81. how are you?
<kane> there is an icon on the desktop
<kane> and "install xubuntu" or something similar
<sa> hi everyone! two quick questions
<kane> just open it up and follow the prompts.
<kane> it will be very slow on your system, so just be patient.
<reevester> great....i might as well go and make some babies while im at it! ^_^
<reevester> hehe
<reevester> thanks for ur help tho kane :)
<kane> np sir.
<sa> 1. how do I change between desktops?
<killermach> sa: are you in beryl?
<kane> sa like kde and gnome?
<sa> 2. if i want to write to someone on konverstation how do I add that persons name without writing it manually?
<rysiek|pl> sa: hi there! net works fine, I hope ;)
<sa> in KDE
<rysiek|pl> sa: 1. on beryl or in the standard KDE?
<rysiek|pl> sa: 2. start typing he/she's nick and press TAB
<sa> rysiek|pl: in standard KDE
<Quinn_Storm> first let me preface this by saying this is a real question, I am a kubuntu user and not a gnome user.  I am looking for a kde/kubuntu app/frontend for tracker or something like it (please not beagle, *yuck*).  What should I be looking at?
<sa> rysiek|pl: dont tell me about the network, it is a long story...hahaha
<sa> rysiek|pl: I just got myself a new computer because i had a major hardware problem on the old one
<kane> Quinn_Storm: for tracker, the desktop search gig?
<rysiek|pl> sa: d'oh, so all our work... ;)
<BluesKaj> yeah kane sorry , i shudda looked closer
<Quinn_Storm> yeah, kane , though I hate the buzzword 'desktop search' :-P
<rysiek|pl> sa: as to changing desktops - just click on the one you want to go to in the Desktop Switcher on tyhe panel
<Zavie> what do you guys think is better GNOME or KDE ...i have them both and i was just wondering what your opinions were?
<sa> rysiek|pl: part of our work was saved on a memory stick
<Quinn_Storm> Zavie: this *is* #/K/ubuntu so...
<kane> yeah, i saw a tool for it the other day, lemme look...i normally just enter whatever i want to find in the konqueror window and it does a locate type thing thats similiar to the "desktop search" stuff.
<Quinn_Storm> kane: yeah but locate doesn't do metadata indexing like tracker/beagle
<Quinn_Storm> and locate doesn't have an inotify-based fs-watcher that autoupdates and thus eliminates the crawl
<rysiek|pl> sa: the most important part got through to the bugtracker
<illriginal> Hey guys? Can anyone help me with my desktop settings?
<rysiek|pl> sa: and that's the really important thing :)
<sa> rysiek|pl: but I had forgotten that we changed from a : to a ; at the end of our work
<jthomas> illriginal: whats up?
<illriginal> jthomas... how you doin!
<sa> rysiek|pl: so sat with the network setup for an hour before i figured out the problem....hehehe
<jthomas> well, doin well...
<rysiek|pl> sa: :)
<illriginal> jthomas, my background is dark, and the font color of my time, and menu list as well as the tabs of open windows are all black
<sa> rysiek|pl: that is the reason I wrote to you, sorry about the bugreport, I thought I would post it now
<illriginal> jthomas, thus making it hard for me to see them properly
<rysiek|pl> sa: huh? why are you apologizing? I don't get it
<sa> rysiek|pl: havnt had the opportunity before as I have been travelling the past 2 weeks and just got back yesterday
<illriginal> jthomas, what I would like to know is, is it possible to change the font color of the time/date, menu list, and open windows that are shown on the button bar?
<illriginal> bottom*
<jthomas> illriginal: change some colours maybe?  sorry i have to go, i thought i could help but i have to work ;(
<illriginal> ok
<sa> rysiek|pl: I was supposed to post a bug report and then mail it to you
<kane> Quinn_Storm: ahhh i was using tracker-search-tool, but i think its written in GTK and not a kde app.
<rysiek|pl> sa: I think I have posted it
<Quinn_Storm> yeah that's gtk, but it'll have to do
<Quinn_Storm> tracker is so much > than beagle
<rysiek|pl> sa: don't quite remember, though
<sa> rysiek|pl: ok, I'll post a report then
<kane> yeah i liked it the little i used it.
<rysiek|pl> sa: do a search first, should there be a similar one ;)
<kane> Quinn_Storm: have you tried "kat"
<sa> rysiek|pl: yuo will have to send me your email address again though...it is on my old retired computer
<Quinn_Storm> hmm, no...
<kane> i remember it came with an mandriva the last time i used it and its a KDE app.
<sa> rysiek|pl: oh, ok
<kane> but i dont know what back end it uses.
<kane> i have not used to recenetly.
<rysiek|pl> sa: rysiek_AT_rysiek.ath.cx
<Quinn_Storm> it uses its own, kane , according to its description
<illriginal> Can anyone help me with my desktop settings? Changing the font color of the menulist, date/time, etc...
<sa> rysiek|pl: by the way, regarding changing desktop, I ment if there is a way to change with the keys
<kane> ahh, i know when i used it a 2 or so years ago it was buggy as hell, i had to unisnstall it from the defualt mandrake install.
<rysiek|pl> sa: sure, Ctrl+F<DESKTOP_NUMBER>
<ShadyTree> you can configure it
<rysiek|pl> sa: Ctrl+F1 for the first, etc
<Quinn_Storm> kat is also defunct, according to its webpage
<ShadyTree> I use Ctrl+Alt+ Arrow keys
<rolnyzx> illriginal, click on kde icon and then system settings
<kane> D'oh.  so it goes, might have to wait for "Strigi" or whatever its called for a proper KDE soluton.
<rolnyzx> illriginal, then go to appearance
<ShadyTree> System Settings - Keyboard & Mouse - Keyboard shortcuts
<illriginal> rolynyzx, small problem! I'm on gnome!
<sa> rysiek|pl: cool! thanx
<illriginal> rolnyzx*
<rolnyzx> illriginal, try this systemsettings
<rysiek|pl> sa: no prob :)
<illriginal> type that into terminal?
<rolnyzx> yes
<ShadyTree> does KDE have this:  a keyboard shortcut to stroll to the last desktop on the right, or left,  instead of autoscrolling to the opposite end
<rolnyzx> try
<illriginal> rolnyzx ah nice, i can install it :)
<ShadyTree> I mean,  move to the right each destkop, but when it gets to the end, it stops
<ShadyTree> like in GNOME
<Quinn_Storm> yeah it looks like tracker is the KDE solution too, I hope at least, its FDO-approved
<illriginal> rolnyzx kde systemsettings will work on gnome, yes?
<rolnyzx> i don't know, but i would try
<ShadyTree> test
<kane> ShadyTree: hrm, i think beryl can be set to do that, but i dont know if you can without it.
<illriginal> ok downloading right now :)
<ShadyTree> kane, ok ty
<sa> rysiek|pl: i had problems with the touch pad on my new comp but got it finally working
<rysiek|pl> sa: :)
<sa> rysiek|pl: :)
<ShadyTree> can you theme the login screen too
<ShadyTree> oh yeah, you can. but how
<sa> rysiek|pl: I gotta get something to eat, will look into our bugreport! talk to you later, bye!
<sa> bye everyone!
<rysiek|pl> cya sa
<ShadyTree> what is the login screen called, at kde-look.org
<melkart> i can hear my own voice through the mic in the speakers, but i can't record it with krecord... how can i possibly fix this?
<ShadyTree> I mean how do I change the login screen
<marko> <melkart> kmix
<marko> you should put the mic's voulme to 0
<marko> and let it on
<melkart> marko: within kmix i turned the volume of "pcm", "front", "front mic", "line" and "mic" to max, the others to min... how should it be?
<melkart> ok, wait..
<marko> <melkart> mic put to min line shut it off if you dont use it
<melkart> within "krecord" if i go to "audio properties" the title says "OSS" sound system, although it should be alsa...
<cox377> does anyone know how to make programs start up upon start from command line?
<rolnyzx> cox377, ~/.kde/Autostart/
<cox377> rolnyzx: umm what do i do with it mate?
<melkart> when i try to play what i recorded, it says "device or ressouce busy"
<rolnyzx> cox377, put your script in there and it will load when kde starts
<marko> melkart
<marko> do you use voip
<marko> are they working
<cox377> rolnyzx: ahh ok
<melkart> marko: i dont know what voip is, sorry :/
<blekos> hi, my kmail has stopped sending emails
<blekos> no explainations, no nothing...
<rolnyzx> blekos, are you using your own mailserver?
<marko> melkart skype wengo etc..
<melkart> marko: i tried to get skype to work, without success
<melkart> my mic is known to work, however, under win xp
<blekos> no,
<marko> is mic button green
<marko> sorry red
<blekos> the funny thins,is i get mails, but 4 some reason, i cannot send
<blekos> it doesnt even try...
<melkart> marko: yes
<marko> when you click it
<marko> its dark red or
<rolnyzx> blekos, have you tried some other client? maybe it's the server
<melkart> marko: where could i click it? it's light red
<marko> ok
<marko> and the green button up
<marko> is it light green or ?
<blekos> how can it be the server? Kmail, doesnt even pop ups the window on the bottom right corner of attempting to send mail
<blekos> my mails are just stuck in the outbox
<melkart> marko: i dont understand what u mean
<rolnyzx> blekos, you could try to reinstall kmail
<marko> there is red button, a slider for volume and green button
<ergomez> hola ayuda en espaol?
<marko> the buttons should be light color
<melkart> marko: in which program now? krecord?
<marko> and the slider should be set to 0
<marko> kmix
<red__> ergomez: qual es tu problema?
<rolnyzx> ergomez, #kubuntu-es
<ergomez> jeje es que he formateado y he perdido los otros irc en espaol
<melkart> marko: in the "input" tab or where?
<ergomez> ese es gracias
<marko> input
<ergomez> kubuntu-es
<ergomez>  jeje
<marko> in mic
<melkart> ok, i click the buttons now, they turn from dark red to light red
<melkart> the sliders are both set to 0
<marko> it should be light
<marko> ok
<marko> and green button should be also light
<ergomez> red_ lo mismo puedes ayudarme
<marko> and the others
<ergomez> es una pregunta facil
<marko> the other input what you have
<illriginal> hm... seems like KDE-System Settings does NOT work with GNOME.
<rolnyzx> illriginal, damn it
<melkart> marko: thank you! i got to to work now! :)
<melkart> marko: thanx to your help! :)
<marko> it work
<marko> good
<melkart> :-)
* melkart bows to marko
<illriginal> rolnyzx yeah.. maybe GNOME can't be changed easily? lol or Can't be changed at all?
<ergomez> en ese canal no hay gente algn otro canal en espaol
<marko> melkart no problem
<marko> glad to help
<rolnyzx> illriginal, ah i thought you wanted to change kde, for gnome, gnome-font-properties
<melkart> marko: i can hear, what i record, with krecord now, but i still couldnt get skype to work yet... do u have any ideas about that, too?
<rolnyzx> illriginal, for themes gnome-theme-manager
<rolnyzx> ergomez, #ubuntu-es
<marko> choose alsa in the settings menu in skype
<marko> and restart it
<melkart> marko: done that, still doesnt work
<illriginal> rolnyzx for font, it only gives you choices for what font and font size, not the color :x
<ergomez> gracias
<marko> you make skype test call
<melkart> marko: yes, i do... i dont hear my own recording
<marko> and with krecord
<melkart> with krecord i do hear my own recording
<marko> melkart delete ~/.skype
<marko> and then the settings should be restored to default
<melkart> marko: oh... now the test call doesnt even begin, it says "problem with sound device"... settings are, as before, to alsa
<Emess> hi, im having some issues installing Fesity, anyone available to help? when i booted the cd, it gave the error "[ 123.759943 ]  ata1: port failed to respond (30secs, Status 0xd0)" followed by a similar message "[ 170.837764 ]  Buffer I/O Error on device fd0, Logical Block 0"
<melkart> marko: ah, now it works... mompls
<pascali> comment installer codecs w32
<melkart> marko: but i still cant hear my own recording
<marko> melkart i had that problem before 3 months ago
<marko> i didnt solved it
<marko> uprade your ubuntu
<marko> and reinstall skype
<melkart> marko: ok, i'll try that (although i have the last release, but i havent yet updated all the packages to their latest version)
<marko> you could try wengo phone to see if that work
<melkart> marko: ok, i'll try that, too
<Emess> eventually after displaying the second error 5 times it booted into the desktop, but when detecting the harddrive to install to nothing showed up
<marko> wengo phone is actualy better than skype
<marko> it support's camera in linux
<marko> its open source
<marko> and you can also connect it to msn yahoo jabber..
<melkart> Emess: i cant help you :/ but i had a similar problem both with debian 4.0 and knoppix and "solved" it by using kubuntu - then it worked for me... :S
<Emess> kubuntu is the problem, im not sure if its just my box or a kernel error tho, because syslogger doesnt have an entry for it :S
<galaxygazer> Emess?? whats happening?
<Emess> computer is taking ages to boot of the live cd and has an error "ata1: port failed to respond (30 secs, Status 0xd0)" and "Buffer I/O Error on device fd0, Logical Block 0"
<Emess> any ideas?
<Emess> ok, going to try edgy then try upgrading
<bharath> emess, what seems to be the problem?
<deadowl> does anyone here know a lot about wireless networking?
<TheCreationist> What program do I use to add files to an .ISO image?
<melkart> marko: cant get it to work (neither skype nor wengo) with upgraded kubuntu
<marko> i'm not surre
#kubuntu 2007-05-31
<azzco> Hi how do I install flashplayer plugin on 64 bit enviroment?
<Daisuke_Ido> you familiar with chroot?
<azzco> Not really, I read something about nsplugin
<Daisuke_Ido> i've never done it, the way i always heard about was running FF 32 bit in a 32 bit chroot environment
<azzco> OH okay I'll keep browsing a bit more then
<nosrednaekim> i'm on PClinuxOS right now, not bad.
<kane> nosrednaekim: PClinixOS turned me off when i tried to install the nvidia packages from the repos, and it killed X
<kane> its not that i dont how to fix it, its that i shouldnt have to.
<nosrednaekim> right...
<kane> but i reall love the control panel.
<nosrednaekim> i'm just browsing... seems very promising, but lacks "polish"
<nosrednaekim> oh yeah.. I love the control panel
<kane> i think it destroys what what ubuntu has to offer as far as that goes.
<kane> which is really nothing more than what gnome/kde offers.
<sa> hello! Anyone know how to view history of a chat in kopete?
<kane> i think thats really a strong point of pclinuxos, and mandriva for that manager.
<kane> errrr manner....
<nosrednaekim> suse has something like it as well
<melkart> sa: they should be in .kde/share/apps/kopete/logs
<melkart> (the logs)
<sa> melkart: can i view them by right clicking on a contact?
<kane> nosrednaekim: i found suses to be kinda clunky and slow.
<kane> suses package manger was way way way broken when i tried it last.  I'm sure they fixed it, but i cant trust a distro who would release something that broken.
<kane> on a "stable" version.
<melkart> sa: go to menu->properties(or "settings")->module settings... (or sth similar) and then tick "history" (or how it is called in english)
<melkart> sa: (sorry, i have a non-english localization here and dont know how the menu entries are called)
<Dragnslcr> sa- it's in Settings -> Configure Plugins
<sa> melkart: the history is already ticked
<Dragnslcr> It took me 15 minutes to remember that when I was doing it on my parents' computer
<Dragnslcr> sa- I think you have to check the first option in the plugin settings
<Dragnslcr> Something like "Show histories"
<nosrednaekim> kane: yeah that was the one bad part about suse
<Dragnslcr> It didn't seem to actually log messages without that turned on (personally I think that would be a bug)
<sa> Dragnslcr: the alias option?
<sa> melkart: thank you!
<kane> Dragnslcr: hrm i dont think soseems like you should have to enable logging.
<Dragnslcr> kane- yeah, it's weird, but it seemed like that's what happened
<|lostbyte|> !symbian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about symbian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dragnslcr> No messages were logged from before I turned that option on
<Dragnslcr> sa- in Settings -> Configure Plugins -> History, there should be a checkbox at the top. I think it's called something like "Show history in chat windows"
<sa> Dragnslcr: f!ound it! thank you
<Dragnslcr> sa- test it out to be sure it works. It definitely seemed weird when I did it
<joe__> i need some help with ktorrent...if anyone can help
<sa> Dragnslcr: yeah it is working all fine :) thanks alot
<joe__> can anyone help me with ktorrent?
<Dragnslcr> joe__- not unless you ask a specific question
<Daisuke_Ido> and stop repeating yourself incessantly like a little kid trying to get his mom's attention while she's on the phone.
<sa> Dragnslcr: another question, everytime i shut off my system a bug error report pops up
<galaxygazer> I thought id buggered up my install of kubuntu, then I realised I just hadnt done an update and needed some major patching.. :p
<joe__> well im tryin to dl a season of a show and ive been sittin at less than 1 kbs dl rates...
<Daisuke_Ido> are your ports forwarded in your router?
<Daisuke_Ido> are you using the upnp plugin?
<Daisuke_Ido> do you have the proper ports open in your firewall?
<Dragnslcr> sa- for Kopete?
<sa> Dragnslcr: no, for my touchpad
<galaxygazer> could be the person sending it
<Daisuke_Ido> there are a hundred different reasons why things could be slow
<Dragnslcr> sa- I dunno, probably something in the driver
<Daisuke_Ido> check general bittorrent FAQs for more
<sa> Dragnslcr: ok
<joe__> yeah thats what i thought...just thought maybe someone would know more than me about it
<BluesKaj> lots of torrent sources are slow, it come with the territory ..mostly has nothing to do with network one's setup
<BluesKaj> errone's network setup
<joe__> i have a bunch of leechers tho...it drives me insane
<Daisuke_Ido> if you're upping pretty fast, then it's neither the client nor your connection, just the torrent
<BluesKaj> joe__, you have to share :)
<Daisuke_Ido> that's the entire point of bittorrent
<Daisuke_Ido> oink ^_^
<Graham> Umm... right I don't know why but in system settings > about me I can't change my image.
<Graham> Says admin won't let me.
<kane> whats a decent webhosting co?
<Daisuke_Ido> can check servage.net
<Dragnslcr> http://localhost
<Graham> Dragnslcr: :P
<Graham> www.streamline.net
<Dragnslcr> Hehe, sorry, I couldn't resist
<kane> Dragnslcr: hehe, i dont have enough upstream
<kane> I want to use it for a webproxy
<kane> my school shut mine down.
<Graham> www.prawxsie.net ?
<Graham> http://www.prawxsie.com/ *
<kane> well its to block a certian work webfilter.
<kane> er bypass
<kane> and its got most of those gigs blocked.
<Graham> Yeah, that's a good one.
<Dragnslcr> kane- ah, well, I don't have enough content to fill my upstream bandwidth
<kane> Dragnslcr: if you run a proxy  you would.
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<drblood> n e one here who is pro with kubuntu
<Dragnslcr> Glad I work for a small company
<Dragnslcr> drblood- nope, we're all clueless n00bs
<drblood> :(
<kane> actually i did set up a home proxy its just a little slow.
<drblood> i dled kubuntu to disc on site
<drblood> now im on the preview
<kane> in fact i hit it via an SSH tunnel, so they never even know.
<drblood> im currently installing it
<drblood> im on step
<drblood> 4 or 5
<drblood> :\
<drblood> how long do i need to wait for it to load
<drblood> fine no one answer
<Dragnslcr> drblood- you mean when it's installing the system and packages?
<drblood> no
<drblood> the stuff to the discs
<BluesKaj> 50mins or so, the last time i did a clean install
<drblood> it says use full system space
<drblood> or
<drblood> use remaining space
<drblood> i did full system space
<Dragnslcr> You mean partitioning and formatting the disks?
<drblood> full disc space*
<drblood> yes!
<Dragnslcr> Depends on the size of the disk
<drblood> its
<BluesKaj> do want to keep other OS's installed on the pc
<drblood> 4.7 gb
<Dragnslcr> A full format of a 250 GB disk could take a while
<drblood> its 4.7 gb
<drblood> -.-
<kane> i have a 500 gig and it does take a bit.
<drblood> wat kind of disc should i be using
<Dragnslcr> A 4.7 GB disk probably won't be enough for a normal desktop
<BluesKaj> hard drive is 4.7 ?
<joe__> tiny hd
<drblood> wen u dl on site
<phishinphree> anyone ever have luck installing swat for samba?  It's driving me nuts
<drblood> i loaded it to a DVD + R disc
<BluesKaj> sounds like a dvd to me
<drblood> it said to copy it to a dvd
<drblood> :\
<Dragnslcr> I'm already using 50+ GB on mine
<drblood> hmm
<Dragnslcr> Er, are you talking about burning the DVD?
<drblood> yes
<K-Ryan> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<drblood> to get on the preview thing
<drblood> and then theres the install
<BluesKaj> right, but how large is the hard drive to which you are installing ?
<AnyKey> Anyone know what could be wrong when my "Adept Installer" crashes. I was given the command "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a" but that did not seem to work.  I hit the enter and it just accepted the command and moved to the next line.  No root password was even asked for. :(
<Dragnslcr> Well, what speed is your burner?
<drblood> idk >_>
<drblood> how i check
<Dragnslcr> The front of the burner might say
<drblood> its
<drblood> DVD+R
<Dragnslcr> Or look up the specs for your model
<drblood> 120 Min
<drblood> 4.7 GB
<joe__> most are like 8X
<drblood> 1x To 16X
<Dragnslcr> So probably 8x or 16x
<drblood> Compatible with 1X to 16X Drives and Recorders
<drblood> soo
<drblood> do i need a new disc to copy the stuff on
<BluesKaj> geezuz .... I think he needs to know how much space for the OS partition
<joe__> you can usually pick which speed you want it to burn at
<drblood> >.>
<drblood> do i need a bigger disc?
<Dragnslcr> Burning a 4.7 GB DVD will probably take something like 10-20 minutes
<Dragnslcr> Depending on your burner speed
<drblood> um
<drblood> where i check burner speed
<drblood> :/
* BluesKaj goes for a cold one 
<Dragnslcr> You said it was a 16x
<joe__> the app you use might give ya that option somewhere in the prefs...thats what id thing
<joe__> think*
<Dragnslcr> So it's most likely burning at 8x or 16x
<drblood> that wat it says on the cd case
<timmay> does anyone own a blackberry and charge it with linux?
<AnyKey> (sorry it's a resend) Anyone know what could be wrong when my "Adept Installer" crashes. I was given the command "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a" but that did not seem to work.  I hit the enter and it just accepted the command and moved to the next line.  No root password was even asked for. :(
<Biovore> xubuntu install fits in 2.1 GB :-P
<timmay> bcharge doesn't work for me
<drblood> should i restart the install?
<fannagoganna> i thought xubuntu would fit on one CD :)
<joe__> i suggest using automatix also...anykey
<Biovore> well I talking about a full install of xubuntu..  I have a lappy with 5GB HD on it and 256MB of ram runnning xubuntu
<AnyKey> automatix only has limited number of files though
<drblood> hmm
<joe__> true
<drblood> im so confused
<drblood> -.-
<drblood> im going to exit the installer
<drblood> and restart
<drblood> does n e one wanna take me step by step
<drblood> im dumb
<drblood> :/
<BluesKaj> drblood, how lrge is your hard drive on the pc ..or do you not know ?
<drblood> hmm
<BluesKaj> large
<vecina> s there any solution for retrieving large files off old cds? The transfers always run into brick walls.
<drblood> on my hardriver
<drblood> it says my hard drive is 250 GB+
<drblood> memory 2048 MB
<BluesKaj> ok
<drblood> amd athlon 64 processor 3800
<fannagoganna> hmm, have you opened up konqueror with media:/ ?
<joe__> joe has :-D
<drblood> ?
<drblood> i went to
<drblood> kubuntu.org
<drblood> went to download
<drblood> told me to put in dvd disc
<drblood> i did
<drblood> on the disc had sum info
<BluesKaj> drblood, is the an operating system on the pc ..windows XP?
<drblood> noo
<BluesKaj> ok
<drblood> i restarted comp with disc in
<drblood> so it went to kubuntu
<joe__> any ubuntu distro should fit on a regular cd...800 mb or less
<drblood> xD
<drblood> and now im on kubuntu
<drblood> and i have the choice to install it
<drblood> on my normal computer without the disc i have windows xp
<BluesKaj> the just follow the instructions when you boot the kubuntu disc
<drblood> wat instructions
<drblood> y wont the installer close
<drblood> >.<
<BluesKaj> drblood, what's your first language ?
<drblood> english..
<drblood> the installer wont close
<joe__> wait...so you already have your hd partitioned for multi OS's right drblood
<drblood> i have no idea
<drblood> i went to the partition for the disc thingy
<drblood> i chose the second one
<drblood> use all disc space
<drblood> and its now a screen
* genii sips a large black coffee
<drblood> thats all grey n white
<phishinphree> swat?  does anyone use it or is there a better way to config samba other than going through the config file?
<joe__> have ya rebooted windows again since messin with all this?
<drblood> with a smaller grey box that says
<drblood> no
<drblood> havent gone onto my windows since started installation
<BluesKaj> then whatever other OS was on the pc will be overwritten by kubuntu
<drblood> yes i want that
<BluesKaj> windows will be gone
<drblood> is the installer not responding
<joe__> eww...i wouldnt
<drblood> ?
<drblood> y?
<drblood> y?
<drblood> y?
<drblood> i need to put a new running system on my computer
<drblood> i like kubuntu
<drblood> but i do have windows xp disc
<genii> drblood Because when you chose to use all the disk space, that meant all the space, including what Windows had been using
<joe__> id suggest tryin to reboot and see if windows is still there
<drblood> hmm
<joe__> do a hard shut down if you need to
<drblood> if no windows is there then wat?
<BluesKaj> yes , but don't install windows after kubuntu cuz you'll have problems getting back into it
<drblood> hmm
<drblood> can kubuntu play games?
<joe__> i dont play comp games much...it has a few that come w/it
<BluesKaj> if you want to keep windows now is the time to save it
<drblood> i have a windows xp disc
<drblood> didnt come with my comp
<drblood> so i can reinstall windows n e time
<drblood> and then i have this kubuntu disc dled off the kubuntu.org
<drblood> <_>
* BluesKaj gets another cold one 
<BluesKaj> gawd
<drblood> so wat should i do
<drblood> >>
<joe__> i know what id suggest blues...what is your's for drblood?
<genii> drblood If you have all your cds then just install first XP but use only some of the hard drive space when you partition. Then install afterwards Kubuntu on the other part of the disk and make sure it put the bootloader Grub on
<joe__> exactly genii...100% agree
<drblood> would if windows xp is still on my comp
<drblood> ?
<drblood> wait
<kane> has anybody here every used privoxy?
<drblood> if i use both part of my hardrive
<drblood> for kubuntu and xp
<drblood> would i have xp and kubuntu on my comp
<drblood> ?
<drblood> O_o
<BluesKaj> so you overwrote windows already then?
<drblood> i have no idea
<drblood> -.-
<drblood> its still on the loading thing
<drblood> >.>
<BluesKaj> ok, when the partitioning option came up, which one did you choose ?
<drblood> first
<drblood> butttttttttt
<drblood> it was 0% for long time so i canceled after 2 minutes
<drblood> then i chose 2nd
<drblood> and been on it since
<drblood> >>
<drblood> >_>
<drblood> <_<
<drblood> ^_^^
<drblood> v_v
<BluesKaj> can you remember what the second option was ? ...cuz i can't :)
<joe__> i read on one site thingy that one of the options is best for multi OS's...cant remember which option tho
<drblood> use all disc space
<Jahooty> i have a question about kubuntus monitor and dsiplay settings manager
<drblood> use all disc space was second option
<BluesKaj> windows is prolly gone then drblood
<joe__> yes i agree blues
<BluesKaj> Jahooty, what's yor question ?
<Jahooty> you know the controls on a monitor to adjust the screen image position and size?  so you can take up all the black space around the edges on a crt?  is there settings in ubuntu to adjust that or is there stand alone software to do it?
<ardchoille> brb
<Jahooty> i have an apple monitor and it has no buttons
<joe__> who still uses a crt monitor?--haha...sorry jahooty
<BluesKaj> not even underneath?
<drblood> >_>
<crimsun> buttons detract from usability, apparently
<Jahooty> it'll take me a while to get a flatscreen, i wont get anything smaller than 21 inch anymore, and...those are pricey still
<BluesKaj> joe__, lotta ppl still use em
<Jahooty> no, it's meant to go with an apple tower like the G4's.  it's a monitor meant for a graphic artist type
<joe__> i guess im content with my 15 in flat panel
<Jahooty> meant to work with other apple hardware
<Jahooty> my eyes are going bad, 15 in wont cut it for me, not with how big i have to make text anymore
<drblood> lol :/
<joe__> ahh good reason
<genii> jahooty If you mean one of those monitors which a serial port plugs to for using the onscreen display controls, I have not seen anything yet for it
<Jahooty> suse has something that's supposed to do this.....but it doesnt work right
<Jahooty> no serial port so far as i can tell
<BluesKaj> my old flatscrn mitsubishi diamond plus 73 crt still looks better than most LCDs i've seen
<Jahooty> it's this guy:  http://www.welovemacs.com/m4868.html
<joe__> yeah my screen has this one tiny green pixel all the time...been there since i bought it--haha
<Jahooty> crt's just have more pixels
<genii> BluesKaj Oddly, that is the sort of monitor I was describing :) It has an apple serial port plug on it for the onscreen display control
<drblood> hmm
<drblood> is this gonna be like this for 2 hours atleast
<drblood> the installer o.O
<drblood> installing on this step
<drblood> >_>
<drblood> my friend says its gonna take 2 hours for this step
<drblood> O.o
<BluesKaj> yeah, mine is a disguised trinitron as well, with controls on the front tho
<genii> I have an awesome old IBM workstation crt that no one wanted at the Goodwill because it had a Sun connector. 21" and does pretty good resolutions, not bad for $10
<genii> I did have to make the interface tho
<BluesKaj> cool genii
<joe__> well when i put linux on...first i used ubuntu...then i switched to kubuntu...so my partitions were already there...just formatted and overwrote ubuntu
<Jahooty> i'm jealous genii
<Jahooty> i'll give you $15 for it?  that's a prift
<Jahooty> *profit
<joe__> OOO auction--haha
<genii> Jahooty If you ever find an old IBM P200 monitor lemme know I'll send you how to make the interface to vga for it :)
<joe__> can i get 20 for the monitor?--haha
<BluesKaj> yeah and those were canuckbucks eh genii ? :)
<genii> BluesKaj Yuppers :)
<genii> Jahooty I already sold the other 3 they had there after I made the new cords for $80 each :)
<Jahooty> brb, might have solved it
<BluesKaj> they're monsters on a desk tho, a 21" crt is large
<genii> BluesKaj:  Yeah thats why I got rid of em, my workspace is just not large enough
<drblood> can u watch youtube videos on kubuntu
<BluesKaj> yessir
<joe__> yes...if you get the plugins for firefox
<joe__> firefox!
<drblood> hmm
<drblood> is there something like photoshop for kubuntu
<BluesKaj> konqueror plays them too
<genii> the gimp
<drblood> gimp 2?
<drblood> O_o
<drblood> does it come with
<joe__> FIREFOX!
<joe__> haha
<drblood> or u have to dl
<drblood> >.>
<genii> I'm not sure if gimpshop has a deb
<t_> Hi, is it me, or is there no way to make the panel buttons not have backgrounds?
<joe__> of course t
<t_> 'Default' just draws a grey square which looks stupid on anything other than a panel of the same colour.
<drblood> can u only have like 4 things running
<drblood> O_O
<t_> joe__: Ok how?
<joe__> there should be a checkbox to make the whole panel transparent
<drblood> hmm
<drblood> once i get kubuntu installed
<drblood> be so sweet
<joe__> then you pick a color to make it transparent to...i personally have it set to black
<drblood> im gonna try to find a way
<drblood> http://youtube.com/watch?v=kYgV2GlsufI
<drblood> to do that with my kubuntu
<drblood> matrix screen
<drblood> and 3d
<drblood> O_O
<genii> drblood: Just the gimp will be in a package you can install easily. If you want the other, gimpshop, you need to find a package somewhere for it. It is basically the program The Gimp with a photoshop-like interface
<drblood> 0_0
<t_> joe__: There is, but a) I don't want a transparent panel, and b) it still draws the button backgrounds.
<drblood> genii
<drblood> can u have more than 4 programs running?
<joe__> gimme a sec to try it myself....
<Rick^> evenin all. etiquette in here just to ask a question?
<t_> joe__: I should mention I'm using the default kubuntu panel background image (a gradient).
<genii> drblood You can have far more than 4. It all depends on how good your computer is
<drblood> k i was just wonderin cuz theres 4 spots on the bottom bar
<joe__> do you really like that image?--haha
<drblood> joe
<drblood> or n e one
<drblood> do u kno how to make a 3d matrix style backround thing
<drblood> http://youtube.com/watch?v=kYgV2GlsufI
<drblood> like that
<genii> drblood Those 4 spots are for how many desktops, not how many programs :)
<Rick^> I'm just starting back in linux after many years away from it, and was wondering on the importance of splitting any other than /home and /swap into their own partitions?
<t_> joe__: No, - actually I've changed it to the default kde backgorund image - a nicer gradient, but the button backgrounds are still drawn as a solid colour which looks stupid.
<drblood> 4 desktops put together?
<drblood> O_O
<drblood> hmm
<drblood> thats amazin
<drblood> but how did he do everythin else
<drblood> ownage matrix backround
<drblood> closing things made fire
<drblood> >_>
<TheCreationist> What can I use to add files to an .ISO image?
<TheCreationist> What can I use to add files to an .ISO image?
<genii> drblood: If you click on one of them you can open things that only sit on that desktop for instance
<drblood> um
<drblood> how he do the flames wen he close programs
<drblood> O_o
<t_> drblood: install beryl I assume.
<t_> drblood: And change the options.
<drblood> beryl?
<joe__> gimme a min...im messin with mine to help ya t
<t_> drblood: A new windows manager - it has fancy 3D effects.
<drblood> awesome
<t_> drblood: window*.
<drblood> wen i get this installed
<crdlb> drblood, what video card do you have?
<drblood> n e one wanna help me with making an awesome thing like the video has
<drblood> O_o
<t_> drblood: Probably reasonably hard to set up though - search for a guide to installing it.
<drblood> umm
<t_> More to the point, why are my buttons silly?
<t_> grr
<drblood> idk my video card
<drblood> :(
<crdlb> drblood, lspci|grep VGA
<drblood> i think its
<drblood> like
<drblood> nvidia geforce 6150 le
<drblood> yeah im pretty sure thats it
<drblood> >_>
<Graham> Does anybody here know a bit about ktorrent?
<joe__> ok t...im in the panel config window...
<Biovore> I use ktorrent some
<joe__> im in the appearance tab...and im checkin out the panel options...
<t_> Yeah Appearance-> Button Backgrounds - You'd think there would be a 'none' options somewhere.
<genii> TheCreationist: loop-mount the iso file with option rw then just put whatever in it like a regular mount
<Graham> Biovore: I just don't know what some stuff is.
<Graham> Biovore: What is choked/snubbed in the peers list?
<drblood> hmm
<joe__> so im guessin for your background you have an image selected, right t?
<TheCreationist> genii: Does that automatically save it so I can burn it right away?  And is there a GUI app that I could use instead?
<Daisuke_Ido> same as it is in every bt client
<drblood> im thinking >_>
<t_> joe__: Yeah
<joe__> ok
<Biovore> not sure..  Maybe other peers in the swarm that are blacklisted or have not open slots
<joe__> so what do you wanna change here t?
<t_> joe__: http://www2.eng.cam.ac.uk/~tdh29/sshot.png
<drblood> so
<drblood> wen i get this installed
<Narada> hi guys
<t_> joe__: I want the buttons not to have backgrounds so that the gradient shows through.
<drblood> u guys wanna help me work beryl T.T
<drblood> and set up my computer
<drblood> D:
<t_> drblood: Search google for 'beryl guide'. I'm sure you will be able to work it out.
<Narada> My X config is totally fried; how do i get kubuntu to autodetect and create it like it did first time?
<drblood> i kno but im rly dumb
<drblood> >_>
<drblood> <--- only 13
<t_> Narada: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   or something like that.
<drblood> oh btw if u use konquer will u get like 0 viruses
<drblood> konqueror
<Narada> t_: i did that but it asks a million questions which i don't have the answers to;
<drblood> *8
<t_> drblood: Heh, I'd never of guessed.
<Narada> there must be a way to reconfigure X automatically like by autodetecting
<t_> Narada: Yeah not sure how you do the no questions method. Hmmm
<joe__> not sure how to help ya t
<drblood> if u use konqueror will u get like 0 viruses cuz no one uses it rly?
<joe__> the whole panel is gonna do the same thing
<joe__> cant really pick and choose what each button is gonna do
<t_> joe__: But I just want it to say 'None' or 'Transparent' instead of default, which seems to do the same thing as solid colour.
<Dragnslcr> drblood- most viruses are Windows-specific anyway. If you don't run every script and program you can download from random sites, you should be fine
<joe__> are you tryin to have your desktop background show thru your panel t?
<TheCreationist> What can I use to add files to an .ISO image?
<ctroyer> anyone use a serial term program?
<drblood> kool
<drblood> u guys are rly nice :D
<drblood> i thot ud like ban me for being incredibly stupid
<drblood> and not deal with me this long >.>
<K1765>  Why does it say this when i try to install the nvidia driver, "ERROR: Unable to build the NVIDIA kernel module."
<joe__> <--- goin away for a few
<drblood> bye joe asian
<drblood> :D
<Graham> K1765: Because it's unab;e to build the nvidia kernel module.
<Graham> I don't recommend installing with a tarball when packages are available, much easier to update.
<drblood> i ordered a kubuntu disc too
<drblood> its commin 4-6 weeks
<drblood> xD
<drblood> >.>
<drblood> <.<
<drblood> <( '.'<) (>'.'<) (>'.' )>
<dwidmann> Okay, I've got a question that I think is interesting. Is it possible to get WINE apps to behave with a multi-screen setup (such that the mouse can't go into the next screen)?
<drblood> sooo
<phlawless> hey guys anyone have chance to install www.linuxmce.com
<joe__> imma get outta here...get me some dinner
<dwidmann> 4-6 weeks = ouch
<drblood> thats how long it takes to send the free disc
<drblood> lol
<dwidmann> drblood: I broke down and paid for mine, course, it was pretty cheap, and shipped 4-6 times faster
<Dragnslcr> And that's why CD/DVD burners are nice
<Biovore> drblood: goto a lug meeting in your local area.. and get a disk..
<Arwen> Dragnslcr, why are they nice? they suck..
<drblood> lug meeting?
<Biovore> Linux Users Group?
<drblood> um
<drblood> no idea where thats close to me
<Dragnslcr> Arwen- don't attach a vacuum to them then?
<drblood> i live in massachusetts not NY
<Arwen> lol..
<Dragnslcr> Might be one in Boston
<drblood> hmm
<drblood> maybe >.>
<Dragnslcr> Actually, I would think there must be
<Biovore> FOSS headquarters is in bostion isn't it?
<Dragnslcr> Isn't FSF's headquarters in Boston?
<Biovore> yeah
<Biovore> lolz
<drblood> LOLOLOLOLOL
<drblood> so wen are these "lug meetings" u speak of..
<Biovore> kinda fell sorry because you have to live near RMS..
<Biovore> :-P
<drblood> rms?
<Biovore> wikipedia it..
<Biovore> Stalman.. the head man of GNU
<drblood> i live in marlborough
<drblood> stalman is old fat and weird
<drblood> :(
<Arwen> stallman is eccentric :-\
<dwidmann> Stallman is ... Stallman!
<crimsun> (without RMS, much of the software discussed in these IRC channels wouldn't exist)
<crimsun> anyhow, to return to on-topic discussion...)~(
<drblood> i dont live in ny
<drblood> :\
<Biovore> google for lug in your state I sure MIT has one..
<Dragnslcr> http://www.wlug.org/ There ya go, one in Worcester
<drblood> hm
<drblood> i get confused
<drblood> i live like 2 mins from worcester
<drblood> and hudson
<fbvortex> I'm having the problem where Adept keeps giving an error committing changes for any attempted change in the packages (add/remove/update).  Is there any way to cleanly rebuild or reset the package databases?
<drblood> i cant remember which one is the crack streets
<drblood> o.O
<Dragnslcr> Lawrence?
<Dragnslcr> http://www,blu.org is the Boston group
<Dragnslcr> I cringed when I saw a huge "Ruby on Rails" message on their front page
<drblood> -.-
<Dragnslcr> Their August meeting looks good though
<drblood> hmm
<soulrider_> fbvortex: try sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> there's an article I read about Stallman being the original linux guru , Linus Torvalds just took his code and made it his own to develop the linux kernel
<drblood> do u think i want to wait til august
<drblood> wen i can get it in
<drblood> 4-6 weeks in mail
<Dekkard> lol
<fbvortex> soulrider_: Will do.  Does adept tend to be flaky/buggy?
<Dragnslcr> You could probably write to their mailing list and ask if anyone can make a copy for you
<drblood> who are at these "linux meetings"
<drblood> wat is happened there n stuff
<l_r> hello
<Dekkard> stallman the original 'nix guru?
<drblood> hmm
<Dragnslcr> Oh man, BLU's April meeting was about MythTV
<Biovore> drblood: Lugs are like this channel.. a bunch of linux/unix nerds talking about nerd stuff..
<drblood> in a university
<drblood> O_o
<Dragnslcr> Except there's a more specific topic, and probably one or two people giving a presentation
<drblood> lol
<drblood> im godly in wc3
<drblood> T_T
<BluesKaj> Dekkard, it was a rant by some Linus hater , i think
<Dekkard> BluesKaj:  stallman .. I believe was behind GNU...
<soulrider_> fbvortex: it has allways been good with me
<l_r> i have a problem with my wireless card. the knetwork manager does not properly handle the wpa configuration i set. i need to do every steps every time i boot into kde. not only i do not want to repeat these steps, but i'd like to start my wireless session, at boot, with a service. how can i solve these two issues? links to docs are appreciated. thanks
<Dragnslcr> I always thought Linus did most of the kernel and Stallman did most of the GNU programs
<drblood> dragn
<drblood> how old are u
<Dekkard> Linus is linux
<Dragnslcr> Oh man, I actually have to think about that now
<Dragnslcr> I'm 27
<drblood> cool :D
<drblood> where u work?
<Biovore> Stallman is a figure head for GNU.. (think of him as a knight for open source)
<drblood> intel?
<Dekkard> his original work was  a thesis..w here he wanted an desktop os as dependable as minix
<Biovore> yup.. linux was a college project.. :-P
<BluesKaj> !wireless |  l_r,
<ubotu> l_r,: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dragnslcr> Didn't Stallman actually write a fair amount of the original code for GNU programs?
<drblood> hmm u kno tht video on youtube i put earlier
<Dragnslcr> i.e. he's not just a clueless spokesman
<drblood> how did he make that cube computer
<drblood> that spins
<drblood> >.>
<Biovore> well GNU was develop by alot of people.. stallman just one of many..
<Dekkard> he and his instructor disagreed a great deal.. as linux wanted linux to be monolithic.. and his instructor believed in microkernels
<Dragnslcr> drblood- you mean Beryl?
<drblood> yes
<drblood> was that used with beryl
<drblood> or more than one comp
<drblood> it was like a cube
<drblood> with matrix backround
<drblood> and windows
<Biovore> yup.. beryl
<drblood> that wen u dragged were wavy dragged
<drblood> and closing would make fire
<Biovore> look on youtube for beryl
<Dragnslcr> Biovore- well yeah, I was referring more to the early code
<drblood> beryl sounds sexi
<drblood> a cube matrix desktop with fire
<Dragnslcr> Obviously there are tons of contributors now, just like the Linux kernel
<drblood> i wanna use that >_>
<Dragnslcr> Beryl is cool, but it's not quite ready for prime time
<Dragnslcr> Latest version is 0.2 I think
<drblood> dragn
<drblood> wat do u recommend
<drblood> i use
<Biovore> got a beefy computer.. beryl is a resource hog..  (I am running it right now)
<drblood> on my comp
<fbvortex> Dekkard: are you sure you're not talking about linus / andrew tannenbaum ("ast") usenet flamewar?
<Dragnslcr> I tried it for a bit, but I couldn't get it to work quite right
<drblood> dragn
<drblood> wat stuff u recommend i use on my comp
<drblood> to make it cool and run good
<drblood> O_o
<Dragnslcr> Plain KDE works well enough for me. I'll keep trying Beryl as they release new versions
<drblood> wat is xensource
<Rictoo> Is there a way I can check the modification history for a certain file?
<K`zan> Anyone know of something a handicapped person can use to paste in a phone number and have the modem dial it?
<drblood> K'zan are u handicapped
<drblood> :/
<drblood> i wanna goto the
<drblood> Upcoming Events
<drblood> Wed, Jun 20, 2007 ::  Ruby on Rails
<drblood> and maybe the xensource one
<drblood> do the meetings cost money to attend them
<delight> !avahi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<drblood> wat u guys use for firewalls
<drblood> and virus protection
<drblood> avg?
<malcolm> i put an old nvidia card in my computer, and booted it up, and the xserver gave me trouble, so i figured ether the card's bad(more than likely) or it's incompatable with linux and removed it, then started it up againusing the onboard intel 810 (which worked b4 i put the card in), but not instead of getting a graphical loggin or a text loggin i get a solid grey screen, and have no clue how to...
<malcolm> ...fix it. can some1 help me?
<klobster> when do you get a solid grey screen? at boot up? before bios check? grub? login?
<Dragnslcr> drblood- iptables works well for a firewall. kmyfirewall is a decent GUI for it
<drblood> dragn wat u currently usin
<Dragnslcr> I haven't set up iptables on my desktop yet
<jamster545> why cant i get my ext2 and swap partitions to resize on QTParted? i am running from the live CD. it let me change my FAT32/windows partition
<Dragnslcr> Not having any programs listening for connections is the best way to block a port
<malcolm> i get it where i should get a login screen
<jamster545> HELLO? PLZ help ME!
* jamster545 yells angrily
* jamster545 asks for help on something in kubuntu HELP me
<kane> jamster545: are you on the dope?
<jamster545> no
<jamster545> never will be
<kane> perhaps you should be?
<jamster545> no
<kane> heh, whats your problem?
* jamster545 smacks kane
<jamster545> ok
<jamster545> i am running kub. on the live CD and i am in QTParted but it wont resize my ext2 and swap partitions... it did resize my FAT32/windows one
<kane> jamster545: are you sure its not mounted?
<kane> do umount -a
<jamster545> it shouldnt be... i am running from live CD
<kane> and try again.
<jamster545> ?
<kane> might have mounted it automagicly
<malcolm> i got to the text login by hitting ctrl+alt+f1(i think) but can't figure out how to fix my xserver to run gnome or kde(i've got both on there)
<kane> it the command line, type umount -a
<kane> sudo umount -a
<jamster545> ok
<kane> malcolm: do ctrl+alt+f7
<kane> thats is where your xserver lives
<malcolm> i've now got vertical alternating blue red and green lines
<kane> ah.
<kane> its busted.
<malcolm> duh
<jamster545> it didnt do anything
<kane> did you just insatall some dfrivers?
<malcolm> no
<malcolm> i inserted the card and booted it up
* jamster545 yells in the ear of kane
<jamster545> it didnt work
* jamster545 stops yelling
<malcolm> it got screwed up and not won't work on anything
<kane> malcolm: which card?
<kane> jamster545: be calm
<malcolm> nvidia tnt2 64 or something like that
<jamster545> well it wont work
<malcolm> about 5 years old
<malcolm> or more
<kane> malcolm: go to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and check what the video driver is
<kane> should be nv
<jamster545> i typed in the command and it looked at all the drives and partitions and said either: not found, device is busy, or not mounted
<kane> jamster545: copy/paste the results into paste bin.
<jamster545> different computers... i will try to get on konquer from live CD
<hivemind> Hi guys. I can't get flash audio working in Firefox. I tried alsa-oss but no luck. Any suggestions?
<drblood> restartin comp brb
<kane> hivemind make sure you dont have any other apps that might be using the audio
<kane> like gaim
<malcolm> i've forgoten how to edit files from command line :(
<jamster545> kane: the pastebin link is: paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23353
<hivemind> kane: Nothing.
<kane> jamster545: herm looks ok, i dunno why it wont let you mess with it, try gparted.
<kane> hivemind you have sound otherwise right?
<kane> try restarting the sound server
<jamster545> ok...
<kane> jamster545: sorry i cant help more, you can always post in the forums.
<jamster545> kane, is the command to instal GParted: sudo apt-get install gparted?
<hivemind> kane. I do.
<malcolm> how do i check what driver? i can't remember what the names of the command line text editors r
<jamster545> nvm it is
<hivemind> I'll be right back, going to just restart (This is pretty much a fresh install)
<kane> jamster545: yes
<kane> you can actually do it on the live cd
<jamster545> it isnt available already... so i will install it
<jamster545> i installed it not using the live CD but it doesnt show up booted to live
* jamster545 sighs
<hivemind> I take it back
<hivemind> Audio doesn't work at all
<BluesKaj> GParted rules ...easiest and most effective partition editor that I've come across so far
<dromer> hi all, I'm just using mpd and mpdscribbler, can someone help me setup mpdscribbler so it will start simultaneously with mpd ?
<yurimxpxman> how do I mount a floppy in KDE?
<stanley> hi guys...i've been havin a major problem...everytime i open a program that needs root access (like adept) it says su returned with an error...can someone help me pleez?
<BluesKaj> su or sudo ?
<Arwen> sudo
<stanley> su blueskaj
<BluesKaj> whynot use sudo ...it's will open apt
<stanley> how do i do this??
<BluesKaj> er it will
<drblood> hola
<dom> hi
<dom> lol
<drblood> hi dimonikis
<BluesKaj> are you typing su in the password box in adept , stanley?
<dom> devan ur supposed to restart
<drblood> im on
<drblood> 56%
<dom> UBUNTU IS FUCKING OWNAGE WOW
<stanley> no...when i select adept
<drblood> >.>
<drblood> :D
<LjL> !language > dom    (dom, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !caps > dom    (dom, see the private message from Ubotu)
<drblood> dragn u there?
<LinkCanabico> hi does someone know how to mount a ntfs sata hdd as normal user?
<stanley> it doesn't even allow me to enter my password...it just returns "Su has returned with an error"
<dom> this is the shit dude
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@ool-182ea0ee.dyn.optonline.net]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<drblood> dragnslcr u there?
<Dragnslcr> drblood- hm?
<drblood> dom is my friend
<drblood> :D
<drblood> hes smart n stuff
<Dragnslcr> No comment
<BluesKaj> LjL, can you help with stanley's problem ?
<drblood> he just got excited cuz he finished dling kubuntu
<drblood> hes working on doing matrix now
<drblood> :D
<LjL> BluesKaj: maybe he used sudo for a GUI program, and that messed up some permissions, i'd try perhaps a chown -R himself:himself ~/
<BluesKaj> stanley, did you get that ?
<drblood> soo
<stanley> yea??
<stanley> what was that sorry
<LinkCanabico> how do i mount a ntfs sata hdd as normal user any ideas?
<drblood> hmm
<drblood> how do u register nick
<drblood> wat command u use :/
<BluesKaj> stanley, read LjL's answer to me
<stanley> ok
<stanley> thnx
<LjL> !register > drblood    (drblood, see the private message from Ubotu)
<stanley> i'll try that
<drblood> <3 LJL
<drblood> dragn
<drblood> wats name of that firewall u said b4
<drblood> i wanna write it down cuz im almost done with install
<Dragnslcr> LinkCanabico - something like "sudo mount /dev/whatever /path/to/mount/location -o user=1000,group=1000"
<drblood> wat?
<drblood> linkcanabico is the name of the program?
<Dragnslcr> drblood - iptables should be installed by default. kmyfirewall is a decent GUI for it
<drblood> iptables is a default firewall?
<drblood> where u view settings?
<drblood> dragn do u kno where to view the settings of iptables
<drblood> >>
<stanley> hey blueskaj...should i specifiy a folder after ~/??
<Biovore> ~/<dir1>/<dir2>
<Dragnslcr> In a shell, iptables -l
<drblood> 94% done guys
<drblood> yay :D
<jamster545> ok... GParted is giving me problems... i got it to change the partition sizes i wanted. but then it just made two separate blank, unformatted spots, with an ext2 partition between them. how do i merge the two together?
<Dragnslcr> Er, sorry
<Dragnslcr> sudo iptables -L
<drblood> i dont get it
<Dragnslcr> Or install a GUI for it
<jamster545> who u talking to Dragnslcr?
<drblood> me
<drblood> im dumb
<drblood> :
<drblood> :|
<LinkCanabico> thanks sorry for the troble but im installing this sys for a newbie and he only knows double click how would i do it im trying to get fstab right but it doesnt help
* jamster545 GETS MAD! VERY MAD! PPL ALWAYS IGNORE HIM UNLESS HE YELL!
<Dragnslcr> LinkCanabico- I have "/dev/sdb1 /mnt/windows ntfs uid=1000,gid=1000,auto,ro,owner 0 0" in fstab, but it doesn't seem to work. It might be enough to get you started though
<LinkCanabico>  Dragnslcr what does the owner option do?
<drblood> reinstall time!
<drblood> i mean restart
<drblood> <3
* jamster545 WANTS PEOPLE TO AT LEAST ACKNOWLEDGE HIS QUESTION AND TELL HIM THEY SEE IT AND WILL HELP JAMSTER545 IN A MINUTE RAWR!
<willrobinson> Hi guys
<willrobinson> Any idea how I can force the refresh rate of my monitor? And what refresh rate would I likely need on a 1440x900 monitor? My eyes are killing me. :)
<jamster545> WILL SOMEONE HELP ME FOR ^$%^$&*^ OUR LOUD
<jamster545> GAWD!
<jamster545> ANGER MAN
<nosrednaekim> jamster545: whats you problem?
<jamster545> finally
<jamster545> sorry for the yelling
<jamster545> i am running GParted off the live CD and it resized the partitions i wanted it to. but when it did instead of making one big unallocated it made two that are separated by my ext2 for kubuntu. how do i combine them and move them between my fat32 and my ext2
<jamster545> it wont let me move or resize or do anything but format them
<jamster545> well nosrednaekim?
<nosrednaekim> jamster545: yeah... what do you want to move?
<jamster545> the one unallocated next to the other one and then combine them
<bharath> jamster: you gotta move your ext2 partition to the beginning so that the free space before it meets the free space after it
<jamster545> how?
<bharath> select your ext2 partition and select resize/move
<bharath> u have to move it instead of resize
<jamster545> how?
<nosrednaekim> jamster545: do either have any data on them?
<jamster545> no
<bharath> set the free space preceeding to zero
<jamster545> it already is
<jamster545> i didnt do that
<Thehound666> just to confirm, I'm about to do kernel upgrade to shut adept up. I use fglrx and don't want to break it. I can still use old kernel right?
<jamster545> it is grayed out so i cant change it
<bharath> can u list down in sequence what your partitions are?
<nosrednaekim> Thehound666: yes... but it should automatucally upgrade fglrx as well
<jamster545> sure
<Thehound666> it won't. My card needs proprietary
<Thehound666> and even that's hard to make work
<jamster545> starting at the top: FAT32, 17.5 GB; unallocated, 3.69GB; ext2 5.52GB; swap 776.58 MB
<jamster545> oops
<jamster545> i did it wrong bharath
<Thehound666> any word anywhere about when open source will support an X1950PRO XGE?
<Thehound666> would be very nice
<Thehound666> not upgrading for awhile
<bharath> try again
<dwidmann> Hmm, is there any way to trick/force a program to think there is only one processor/core?
<Daisuke_Ido> Thehound666: i'm guessing right around the time the cubs win the world series, and people stop being so friggin obsessed with celebrities
<Thehound666> use a 32-bit os lol
<jamster545> from the top: fat32 17.5GB; unallocated 3.69GB; ext2 5.52 GB; unallocated 502.03 MB; swap 776.58MB
<Thehound666> well otherwise I don't know
<Daisuke_Ido> Thehound666: um, i'm using the 32 bit version of feisty and it sees both processors.  try again.
<bharath> ok, when u right click ext2, is resize/move enabled?
<jamster545> ya
* dwidmann hopes for a clever response
<bharath> ok, then go to resize/move
<jamster545> ok
<jamster545> then?
<bharath> set the free size preceeding to zero
<NotWired> any way to resize an ext3 partition? parted doesn't seem to support it
<aimes> can anyone tell me how to get more than one sound track playing, so they would be mixed together?
<dwidmann> Seems Red Alert (yes, that old game) running in WINE, has threading issues with SMP.
<jamster545> it is unchangeable on it... it says zero, but it is grayed out
<Daisuke_Ido> ouch :(
<Daisuke_Ido> play starcraft, it's a better rts anyway ^_^
* jamster545 waits for response
<Thehound666> I'm going to backup this xorg.conf, put in my original and try to get fglrx proprietary in the new kernel. wish me luck ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> seriously though, i'm not sure how...
<bharath> can u tell the partition names in sequence?
<dwidmann> I already had to jump through one hoop already and switch my xorg.conf so it'd only use one screen (it didn't like the multi-screen setup either :P)
<jamster545> ya sure
<dwidmann> I guess I'll have to reboot with some fancy kernel options to make it work, but I was hoping there was a nicer way of going about this
<jamster545> from the top: /dev/sda1, unallocated, /dev/sda2, unallocated, /dev/sda3
<bharath> hmm
<dwidmann> if I do recall the option I'll have to use is nosmp ... but I'd best check that first
<Thehound666> I might try another custom kernel meself. I had 2.6.21 running but fglrx gets rejected like a freak by it at this point
<bharath> ok, tell me the values from all the fields when u select move/resize on the ext2
<Thehound666> and everyone says it can't support 2.6.21 yet
<Biovore> ATI drivers kinda are lacking..
<K1765> How do I run a program in OpenGL
<Arwen> Biovore, more than lacking...
<Arwen> K1765, err... by clicking on it?
<Biovore> you compile it and run..
<Thehound666> very lacking. I might post the ded to do in Ubuntu forums when I'm up to it
<jamster545> all in MB: preceding (grayed out, unchangeable) 0; new size 5648, following 502
<Thehound666> since noone seems to get my card working
<dwidmann> thehound666: I've gone the other way, I'm running an older kernel, 2.6.18 to be exact
<Thehound666> 2.6.20-15 is cherry with fglrx
<Thehound666> long as xorg is up to date
<jamster545> hey linuxwizard i live by you! i am on insight too!
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. ATI drivers aren't that bad...besides performance issues
<dwidmann> nosrednaekim: not that good either
<Thehound666> I get around 5900 on glxgears
<nosrednaekim> haha... at what res?
<Thehound666> 1024x768 desktop res
<jamster545> bharath did u get that/
<bharath> can u restart gparted and see if you're still unable to enter values for 'free space preceding'
<nosrednaekim> I think I get about 200  at that lol
<jamster545> ok i will
<linuxwizard> Hi jamster545 where do you live
<Thehound666> in fact the new drivers clip below that res
<Thehound666> a bug
<jamster545> covington, linuxwizard
<Thehound666> but nothing I can't deal with
<drblood> hm
<jamster545> bharath it is still unchangeable
<linuxwizard> rockford jamster545
<jamster545> indiana linuxwizard/
<jamster545> ?
<bharath> what does it say for fields minimum size and maximum size?
<drblood> wen i go on youtube and try to watch a video
<drblood> it says
<drblood>  Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Macromedia's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<jamster545> minmimum 2105 maximim 6150
<Biovore> drblood: you have flash installed.. works here...
<linuxwizard> comcast is taking over insight here
<jamster545> that is good... insight sux major ballz
<drblood> so how come i cant view youtube videos on konquest
<drblood> konqueror*
<jamster545> you cant?
<bharath> is ext2 unmounted?
<jamster545> yeah, i am live booting and i can resize the actual partition
<drblood> should i dl firefox
<linuxwizard> jamster545:  tell me about it i hate insight
<Biovore> drblood: works on konqueror here
<drblood> -.-
<jamster545> SLOW, SUCKY COMMERCIALS, CRAPPY SERVICE, BAD QUALITY TV, ETC.! linuxwizard
<drblood> it doesnt work for me
<jamster545> bharath it should be unmounted because i am booting from the kubuntu CD
<lunar-raven> drblood, you have flash installed right?  when did you install it?
<dwidmann> hmm, I'm only getting 9000fps, that's odd, used to get 17k, wonder which of the many things I've changed is causing that :\
<drblood> i didnt install n e thing
<drblood> i just installed kubuntu
<drblood> xD
<dwidmann> might be the antialiasing/texture sharpening/etc, hmm
<bharath> strange you aren't able to change free space preceding
<jamster545> bharath?
<lunar-raven> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<jamster545> i know
<lunar-raven> download and extract to your .mozilla/plugins folder in your home directory
<bharath> how big was the ext2 initially? did it include both the unallocated sections?
<jamster545> no the bigger unallocated came from when i made my FAT32 smaller.
<bharath> hmm
<jamster545> i have an idea
<drblood> wat u mean extract to plugins folder
<jamster545> maybe i should change space preceding to 0?
<bharath> isn't that what i asked u to do initially?
<jamster545> i meant following
<jamster545> and it wont work anyway
<lunar-raven> drblood: ok go to that website, and download option 1
<lunar-raven> drblood: then right click the downloaded file, and click "extract here"
<bharath> then it'll only include the unallocated space after it
<drblood> i clicked
<willrobinson> Hi guys
<drblood> save in the home directory
<jamster545> and it wont let me hit apply when i try it anyway
<willrobinson> Installed the latest nVidia graphics card drivers, but doesn't look like there's any support for the 5100
<willrobinson> Any ideas?
<kane> willrobinson: you need to install the legacy ones then.
<drblood> now i extracted
<willrobinson> Ah
<bharath> why don't u create a ext2 partition of the first big unallocated?
<drblood> but i have no plugins folder
<bharath> and then just move the data from ext2 to that one?
<jamster545> because i dont want my linux to get removed from the existing ext2
<lunar-raven> drblood: k, did you extract it? once you do..enter it's folder "install_flash_player_9_linux".  Select all of the files in that folder and right click, and cut em.  Then go to your plugins directory and paste them.  Your plugins directory is /home/yourusername/.mozilla
<lunar-raven> if there is no plugins directory in the .mozilla folder create it
<lunar-raven> and paste them there
<lunar-raven> :P
<Daisuke_Ido> unless i'm losing my mind, 7zip can't handle wildcards :\
<bharath> no, create ext2, move data from current ext2 to new ext2, then delete current ext2 to make one big unallocated
<drblood> home/yourusername/.mozilla
<jamster545> wont that get rid of my linux installation and kill some of my files/
<jamster545> ?
<Daisuke_Ido> '7z x *.7z' fails every time :\
<lunar-raven> well, yourusername = whatever your username is
<lunar-raven> lol
<bharath> nope
<lunar-raven> like mine is lunar-raven
<jamster545> tell me how... can i do it from the live CD?
<drblood> wait
<drblood> wen did i get a mozilla folder
<Daisuke_Ido> drblood: do you use firefox?
<jamster545> bharath i dont have much more time
<drblood> no
<nosrednaekim> drblood: its made automatically
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<Daisuke_Ido> thunderbird
<drblood> should i cut the folder
<Thehound666> nosrednaekim, could you type fglrxinfo into a konsole and give me the results
<drblood> ?
<lunar-raven> oh, you have no mozilla folder?
<Thehound666> 200 is terrible
<drblood> im not using mozilla
<drblood> >>
<nosrednaekim> Thehound666: sure.. but what for?
<Daisuke_Ido> nosrednaekim: kubuntu doesn't install FF by default, there shouldn't be any .mozilla directory
<Thehound666> see what you have for openGL
* Daisuke_Ido shrugs
<Thehound666> sounds like you lack acceleration
<drblood> only if dragn was here
<drblood> hed kno wat to do
* jamster545 shrugs
<Daisuke_Ido> anyway, nosrednaekim, what do you know about 7zip?
<lunar-raven> ah its no problem, konqueror will search there though. in your home directory make a folder called .mozilla  then in the .mozilla folder make a folder called plugins and paste your plugins there
<Thehound666> and are emulating
<lunar-raven> that'll do it
<nosrednaekim> Thehound666: i'm sorry, but right now I'm using the opensource driver
<Skyblast> Is there a way to keep the seach bar in different view modes other than icon mode on Konquerer? I have looked and looked in the Configure Toolbars window, and I can't find anything even when it's in icon mode
<Thehound666> ahh may be why
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: 7zip?
<nosrednaekim> Thehound666: why what?
<bharath> if you copy the data from this ext2 to new ext2 by preserving all the file permissions and attributes, it should work
<lunar-raven> you know..automatix may be a good thing for you, to. that program can install flash, firefox, and many programs with a few clicks
<Thehound666> the performance
<lunar-raven> pretty convenient
<Daisuke_Ido> an open source compression program.  it's either poorly designed or i'm an idiot
<Thehound666> I hear the open source driver is lacking
<jamster545> ummm... still, how?
<drblood> wats the folder name again
<drblood> >.>
<Daisuke_Ido> NO.
<Daisuke_Ido> automatix is not a "good thing"
<Thehound666> doesn't even work on my card
<Daisuke_Ido> please don't recommend that people use it.
<lunar-raven> bah, ive always used it without problem
<lunar-raven> so have many people
<lunar-raven> ive found it completely flawless
<drblood> wen i goto mozilla
<drblood> it goeas
<drblood> locate:home/yourusername/.mozilla
<drblood> now wat
<nosrednaekim> Thehound666: it is... but its a little more stable when doing suspend to ram
<Thehound666> but you should see something like this, it's short enough to paste here
<Thehound666> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Thehound666> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<Thehound666> OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X1950 Series
<Thehound666> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6458 (8.36.5)
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: yeah I really don't know anything about it... I use ark, or tar from the CLI
<kane> Ive used automatix on about 10 installs and never had an issue, i think the "often" that ubuntu bot spits out is a little biased.
<lunar-raven> sorry drblood, i think im confusing you. i suck. hahaha.  yourusername isn't literal, when i said yourusername I meant your username..as in what you chose. your login name
<bharath> the current ext2 is /dev/sda2
<Daisuke_Ido> it integrates into ark
<jamster545> right
<drblood> wat O_o
<drblood> i went to home folder
<bharath> if you just make the new one /dev/sda2.. your grub should easily pick that up
<drblood> with the plugins
<drblood> >.<
<drblood> now im so confused
<lunar-raven> ahaha
<nosrednaekim> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<nosrednaekim> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<nosrednaekim> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<nosrednaekim> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<nosrednaekim> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)
<bharath> and then delete the current ext2
<lunar-raven> maybe i can find you a howto
<jamster545> ok?
<Thehound666> yup you're emulating :(
<lunar-raven> ok...like this, in your home folder, did you create a folder called .mozilla?
<bharath> yep
<Thehound666> that's what you don't want to see
<jamster545> bharath how do i change the name?
<Thehound666> but don't think the open source suppiorts direct on many cards
<drblood> no
<lunar-raven> ok hehe. goto your home folder, right click, make a new folder.  call it .mozilla
<bharath> if you create a ext2 in the first unallocated... it will become /dev/sda2 and the current one will automatically become /dev/sda3
<drblood> -.-
<bharath> then you just copy data from sda3 to sda2
<nosrednaekim> Thehound666: only older cards (of which this is one, unfortunately this has a bug, and 3d is not supported)
<Skyblast> And even on the ones it does it's kinda iffy
<bharath> and then delete sda3
* Skyblast has a Radeon 9800SE
<Skyblast> It mostly works 3d-wise with the open source driver, but is still not there
<drblood> okie dokie
<drblood> i made a folder called .mozilla
<drblood> but i dont see it to
<drblood> tho*
<jamster545> but wont the files die? i have the current ext2 at the position /
<Thehound666> yeah I got a fancy card because I'm a gamer and only fully switched to Linux this year
<Thehound666> Linux does have some good games
<jamster545> and it made the new one sda4 instead of 2
<nosrednaekim> Thehound666: hows gaming and linux coming along?
* Biovore a big UT2k4 player on linux :-P
<lunar-raven> yeah, the "." makes it hidden.  So in your address bar on  konqueror..you should see /home/username right? after your username type /.mozilla to enter it
<Thehound666> works nice once you get proprietary up and running
<drblood> yes
<Thehound666> some games are beautiful but less resource hogging that DirectX
<lunar-raven> k, in your mozilla folder?
<drblood> yes
<bharath> if you open up /etc/fstab
<drblood> i made a folder called plugins
<drblood> O_o
<lunar-raven> now make a folder called plugins
<lunar-raven> inside of it
<Biovore> the games that have native support for linux work good, just as good as windows.  Probablem is there isn't  that many that have linux support..
<lunar-raven> k
<lunar-raven> then paste your new flash files in it
<bharath> you can change the '/' to point to the new partition
<drblood> i did
<lunar-raven> k cool
<lunar-raven> now in konqueror
<jamster545> ok in konsole?
<lunar-raven> go to settings, configure konqueror
<bharath> yep
<lunar-raven> click plugins on the left
<Thehound666> http://happypenguin.org/
<Thehound666> good stuff
<bharath> but i guess we're getting ahead of ourselves
<Thehound666> :)
<jamster545> it said permission denied
<lunar-raven> then click "scan for new plugins" and click apply
<bharath> what did you try to do?
<drblood> which settings
<lunar-raven> oh, the menu on konqueror
<drblood> nvm
<drblood> i got it :D
<lunar-raven> :P
<lunar-raven> then once you scan it should find the new flash plugin
<lunar-raven> clock konqueror then reopen and try youtube
<lunar-raven> click*
<lunar-raven> close*
<Thehound666> you can play some of it without direct rendering
<lunar-raven> omg i cant type
<jamster545> i typed in your command /etc/fstab/
<Thehound666> I tested Quake 4 recently though to give things a workout
<bharath> no /etc/fstab is a file
<bharath> you have to view it
<bharath> anyways...
<jamster545> how do i view it? konqueror?
<drblood> it no work
<lunar-raven> it doesnt?
<lunar-raven> it should
<bharath> use 'vi /etc/fstab'
<drblood> was i supposed to do the hole folder
<drblood> of the flash
<drblood> or the files inside t
<lunar-raven> you're not using the amd74 version are you?
<lunar-raven> amd 64*
<bharath> i still don't understand why you can't just move the ext2 to before the big unallocated...
<drblood> amd 64?
<jamster545> i know... i will mess with it tomorrow
<jamster545> bye and thanks for the help
<drblood> it doesnt find new plugins
<lunar-raven> if you're using the amd74 version of kubuntu flash can be annoying..but it should work.
<lunar-raven> so you pasted the flash files you extracted into .mozilla/plugins
<lunar-raven> correct?
<lunar-raven> wtf i keep tying 74*
<lunar-raven> lol
<drblood> twa
<drblood> yes
<drblood> umm
<drblood> is there a certain folder i should scan
<bharath> try one last thing
<lunar-raven> no, doing scan plugins should scan them all
<bharath> delete /dev/sda4 and make it unallocated again
<lunar-raven> hmm
<bharath> and then go to rezise ext2
<Dragnslcr> Doesn't the Flash .tar.gz have an installer script?
<Dragnslcr> The one I downloaded does
<lunar-raven> yeah..but it just copies it into the mozilla directory
<Dragnslcr> Too bad they still don't support amd64
<lunar-raven> yeah =[
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b secleinteer!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Pricey
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<lunar-raven> drblood: you could try firefox.
<nosrednaekim> you have to use nspluginwrapper for AMD64
<lunar-raven> or just use the 32bit version of firefox
<lunar-raven> easier that way
<lunar-raven> :P
<secleinteer> hi, does anyone know how to make konqueror default to detailed list view for all folders, instead of icon view?
<drblood> dling firefox
<lunar-raven> k
<lunar-raven> i use firefox and it works fine for me
<nosrednaekim> secleinteer: yes.. just a second.
<secleinteer> kk
<maltaethiron> help, my wireless doesnt work any more
<nosrednaekim> secleinteer: do you know how to switch to that mode?
<drblood> hmm
<drblood> i got the installer
<drblood> now wat i do with it
<secleinteer> nosrednaekim: yes
<drblood> kubuntu confuses me
<maltaethiron> Can anyone help me fix my wireless?  It was working the other day, then in the middle of a session, it just crapped out on me, and now I have to plug my laptop into an ethernet, LAME
<nosrednaekim> secleinteer: change it to that setting, and then go to Settings-> save view profile
<nosrednaekim> maltaethiron: were you doing a system upgrade of any sort?
<drblood> can someone send me a firefox dler for kubuntu
<maltaethiron> nosrednaekim: nope, just on the internet, and then it stopped working
<secleinteer> nosrednaekim: thanks, it works great
<Admiral_Chicago> drblood: what do you mean?
<Dragnslcr> drblood- Firefox is in the repositories. Just use Adept
<drblood> ?
<maltaethiron> drblood: in konsole type "sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox"
<maltaethiron> without the quotes
<nosrednaekim> maltaethiron: what does iwconfig give you?
<lunar-raven> drblood: linux is confusing at first, you'll get use to it and it will be nice and simple
<lunar-raven> :P
<nosrednaekim> maltaethiron: also, are you sure its not your router?
<Thehound666> firefox downloader what do you speak of?
<Thehound666> you can get it simply by editing sources.list and uncommenting the commented repositories'
<drblood> it seems hard
<drblood> :/
<maltaethiron> nosrednaekim: my parents' laptops work fine on our network
<maltaethiron> so it's not my router
<lunar-raven> it really isn't hard, just different compared to windows
<maltaethiron> but i havent checked iwconfig
<nosrednaekim> maltaethiron: ok, then pastebin iwconfig
<drblood> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<lunar-raven> that'd do it
<nosrednaekim> maltaethiron: is there encryption or anything on it?
<Thehound666> maybe that works
<Thehound666> I just do sudo apt-get install firefox
<Thehound666> but he needs to enable all the repositories
<Thehound666> trust me
<nosrednaekim> Thehound666: no he doesn'
<nosrednaekim> its in the default one.
<lunar-raven> haha
<nosrednaekim> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<lunar-raven> you guys are going to confuse him
<Thehound666> the default ones for me said not found
<Admiral_Chicago> firefox is in main
<lunar-raven> drblood: did you get that command working?
<Thehound666> hmm maybe it changed
* Thehound666 shrugs
* nosrednaekim grins
<Admiral_Chicago> Thehound666: no firefox is in main
<Thehound666> my install is old
<drblood> yes
<drblood> im on firefox
<Admiral_Chicago> i can tell you 100% that is it in main
<nosrednaekim> maybe mozzilla-firefox is not?
<maltaethiron> nosrednaekim: the router is encrypted, but i havent been asked to put the key in
<lunar-raven> ok cool
<maltaethiron> nosrednaekim: and how do i use iwconfig
<nosrednaekim> maltaethiron: ok, I'm totally unfamiliar with knetworkmanager
<lunar-raven> btw, if you prefer the graphical way, you can install programs with adept (which is in your menu) or add/remove programs which is also in your kmenu
<nosrednaekim> maltaethiron: just type it in on the command line
<drblood> OH EM GEE IT WORX
<lunar-raven> lol
<nosrednaekim> and pastebin the results
<lunar-raven> YAY
<drblood> BONER YAYAYAY
<lunar-raven> haha
<drblood> how come kubuntu is filled with nice people?
<Admiral_Chicago> becuase we are awesome
<nosrednaekim> drblood: lol
<hitmanWilly> drblood: lemme guess, youve been to #ubuntu as well...
<nosrednaekim> that place is MOBBED!
<drblood> no
<drblood> is ubuntu mean?
<lunar-raven> lol
<nosrednaekim> no... bu there are 1100 people on it.
<hitmanWilly> drblood: sometimes...
<drblood> :O
<nosrednaekim> yeah
* lunar-raven doesn't like the regular ubuntu. thinks gnome is ugly
<lunar-raven> lol
<hitmanWilly> drblood: if you get an idiot in there
<drblood> im an idiot :(
<lunar-raven> nah, you're just a newb
<lunar-raven> :D
<drblood> n e one wanna help me with beryl
<lunar-raven> oh dear, beryl is much more complicated
<Lunar_Lamp> I have a multimonitor setup, but when I run opengl programs (e.g. games) - the same things gets shown on each screen.  That is I get cloned rather than "bigdesktop.  My xorg.conf is here: http://pastebin.ca/524400
<lunar-raven> :P
<nosrednaekim> drblood: you just have to hit all the biggies don't you?
<hitmanWilly> drblood: as in the holier-than-thou linux-i-know-everything types :P
<lunar-raven> !beryl
<drblood> :D
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<maltaethiron> nosrednaekim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23364/
<drblood> im going to do beryl
<drblood> with multi cube screen
<drblood> matrix backround
<lunar-raven> beryl is fun, but it a bit buggy
<lunar-raven> lol
<drblood> and wen close programs flames go down page
<drblood> :D
<drblood> wat do u download on beryl lol?
<hitmanWilly> drblood: i hope you've got a powerful system and a really good graphics card
<nosrednaekim> maltaethiron: so let me guess, knetworkmanager stalls on 28% progress?
<drblood> i got a pretty good one
<nosrednaekim> drblood: yeah what graphics do you have?
<nosrednaekim> nvidia or ATI>
<nosrednaekim> ?
* Daisuke_Ido waits for it
<drblood> nvidia 6150
<nosrednaekim> oh... that'll work fine
<Daisuke_Ido> ...actually, you should be okay
<hitmanWilly> drblood: should handle it :P
<drblood> :DDDDDDDD
<drblood> i <3 u guys
<drblood> so what do i dl for beryl
<Daisuke_Ido> nosrednaekim: you were prepared to go off the deep end too weren't you? :P
<drblood> i see all this stuff
<drblood> aquamarine-0.2.1.tar.bz2
<drblood> aquamarine-0.2.1.tar.gz
<drblood> beryl-core-0.2.1.tar.bz2
<drblood> beryl-core-0.2.1.tar.gz
<drblood> beryl-manager-0.2.1.tar.bz2
<drblood> on this page http://www.beryl-project.org/releases.php
<hitmanWilly> !beryl | drblood
<ubotu> drblood: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Daisuke_Ido> whoa!  slow down there pardner
<Daisuke_Ido> drblood: using feisty?
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: going off the deep end is safer, that way you don't break your neck on the bottom
<drblood> ?
<Daisuke_Ido> nosrednaekim: agreed
<Daisuke_Ido> or as my mother always says, hope for the best and expect the worst
<maltaethiron> nosrednaekim: how do i start knetworkmanager
<drblood> do i want to dowload the script
<hitmanWilly> drblood: most anything you want to install is in the ubuntu repos...ie download and set themselves up
<nosrednaekim> maltaethiron: what are you using to connect to wireless?
<nosrednaekim> drblood: are you using fiesty or edgy?
<drblood> fiesty i think
<Daisuke_Ido> drblood: sudo aptitude install beryl beryl-manager
<drblood> link?
<nosrednaekim> drblood: do you have the nvidia drivers installed?
<hitmanWilly> drblood: look in your k-menu and open up add/remove programs....and take a look around :)
<Daisuke_Ido> link to what?
<drblood> beryl installer :D
<Daisuke_Ido> oi
<maltaethiron> nosrednaekim: im using nothing now, but before when it was working my builtin wireless card
<Daisuke_Ido> it's in the repos
<Daisuke_Ido> there's no installer
<drblood> nos wat u mean
<Daisuke_Ido> drblood: have you installed any video drivers?
<drblood> idk
<nosrednaekim> maltaethiron: so something just popped up for you to enter your code in?
<Daisuke_Ido> probably not
<hitmanWilly> drblood: this isn't windows where you have to scour the web for individual apps...most are held in a central server(s) called repos
<drblood> i got my comp this december
<maltaethiron> no not right now
<maltaethiron> nosrednaekim: a week and a half ago I did
<drblood> so um
<nosrednaekim> maltaethiron: could you pastebin the output of "ifconfig"? thanks
<drblood> how do i get beryl
<drblood> im confused
<hitmanWilly> drblood: most things you can install directly from the menu or a single command in konsole
<maltaethiron> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23366/
<hitmanWilly> drblood: run "sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager" in the konsole
<drblood> where do u find these commands
<hitmanWilly> drblood: man pages :)
<drblood> ?
<nosrednaekim> maltaethiron: according to that, you are connected. via wireless AND wired.
<Daisuke_Ido> drblood: you'll learn more as you go
<drblood> i find it hard to believe i havent found n e one in kubuntu whos mean and wants me to fail :)
<Daisuke_Ido> and now?  cancer break
<maltaethiron> hmm...
<hitmanWilly> drblood: if you're ever confused about what a certain cmd word does in linux type "man <command>" and it'll bring up an explanation
<dwidmann> Gah, seems it didn't want to work right with nosmp :(
<drblood> daisuke u have cancer?
<drblood> "man
<Daisuke_Ido> no, i smoke
<drblood> lol
<drblood> i smoke stogeys and weed
<drblood> >.>
<sam_> Does anyone know how to install a new font?
<dwidmann> that's nice
<Thehound666> guys does anyone have a link I can copy a default unmodified xorg.conf?
<drblood> but thats just me
<ben_> weed
<Daisuke_Ido> too much info, as this is a family channel
<Thehound666> can't seem to find my original
<ben_> :-(
<drblood> i was kidding
<drblood> O_O
<ben_> all gone
<drblood> or was i..
<drblood> im proally the youngest person in here
* hitmanWilly is ignoring the talk of the evil narcotics...:P
<dwidmann> sam_: you can do so in systemsettings -> appearance -> fonts
<drblood> i have 0 things on my desktop lol
<dwidmann> drblood: how young is that?
<drblood> 13
<drblood> u dont rly need items on ur desktop with kubuntu
<maltaethiron> nosrednaekim: i just unplugged my ethernet, and i didnt get any connection
<drblood> im turnin 14 at the end of august
<nosrednaekim> maltaethiron: thats very interesting.
<nosrednaekim> drblood: yep, you probably are
<nosrednaekim> 17 here
<dwidmann> I'm a figment of your imagination that was never actually born, therefore I must be the youngest, because I don't exist.
<hitmanWilly> drblood: heh...when i was 13 the 386 was fresh off the assembly line
<Thehound666> wonder if I deleted all the data for device in xorg.conf and did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<drblood> 386?
<atraylen> i was probably about 8 years old
<atraylen> then
<drblood> lol :D
<Dragnslcr> I think the 486's were just coming out when I was 13
<maltaethiron> nosrednaekim: yeah... lol
<drblood> NOW TIME TO PLAY WITH BERYL
<wander> hi can anybody give me a link to a full universe repository?
<hitmanWilly> drblood: intel processors all had numbers before the original pentiums (which were the 586)
<atraylen> i had me a compaq dx 486 with one of them fancy dancy math coprocessors
<drblood> lol
<Dragnslcr> Got my first x86 PC when I was 13. It was a 486-40 with 2 MB of memory
<atraylen> that was back in the day
<nosrednaekim> maltaethiron: I have absolutely no experience with WPA, but try pinging your router.
<drblood> hmm
<drblood> how do u work this contraption
<drblood> im in beryl settings manager
<hitmanWilly> drblood: they started calling them pentiums when they found out they couldn't copyright numbers
<drblood> and completlly lost
<drblood> :p
<nosrednaekim> drblood: did you install nvidia drivers?
<nosrednaekim> hitmanWilly: lol
<atraylen> My very first computer was a old colecovision with the printer and keyboard and tape drive i learned to type on that when i was only 7
<wander> anybody?
<drblood> nvidia drivers?
<drblood> wher i install those
<hitmanWilly> !nvidia | drblood
<ubotu> drblood: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nosrednaekim> drblood: nvidia-glx
<atraylen> apt
<atraylen> drblood: apt nvida-glx
<nosrednaekim> atraylen: no kiddin? ;)
<kane> wander: they are already in your apt list just uncomment them
<dwidmann> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/ wander
<drblood> hmmm
<nosrednaekim> maltaethiron: do you know how to ping?
<drblood> how do u put on wallpaper
<maltaethiron> nosrednaekim: i can ping it succesfully
<drblood> i wanna put on a moving matrix thing
<Thehound666> this should work right? delete all my gfx card info from xorg.conf and use recovery mode dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<drblood> :D
* hitmanWilly goes for a deathstick
<drblood> and put in a cube
<Thehound666> to get the defaults
<nosrednaekim> maltaethiron: then there is nothing wrong with your wireless.
<Thehound666> ati don't like installing with its settings already there
<maltaethiron> nosrednaekim: but how do you know it's not pinging my router through the ethernet cord i'm connected to?
<nosrednaekim> maltaethiron: you sure your parents didn't block your MAC or something?;)
<maltaethiron> nosrednaekim: hahaha, they arent that smart
<nosrednaekim> maltaethiron: oh you're connected to the ethernet?
<maltaethiron> nosrednaekim: Yeah, and when i disconnect the cord, my internet dies
<nosrednaekim> haha... disconnect that.
<wander> thank you
<maltaethiron> then i'll leave the chat
<maltaethiron> if i disconnect
<nosrednaekim> maltaethiron: yeah try it and ping the router.
<maltaethiron> ok hold on...
<Thehound666> ok guys rebooting to do some risky stuff. Wish me luck
<drblood> hmm
<nosrednaekim> Thehound666: GOOD LUCK!
<drblood> im confused
<Kr4t05> Feh... I can't get the printer on my parents' Dell to work with mine. I've done it before, but something seems to be befuzzled...
<drblood> i have nvidia 6150
<drblood> :/
<atraylen> drblood: whats confusion about ?
<drblood> which card to dl and how
<atraylen> drblood: wich driver to download ?? ar you using that link that was zapped to you for info ??
<drblood> yes
<drblood> im confused
<nosrednaekim> Kr4t05: are you doing samba?
<drblood> it mentions 7. something
<drblood> and 6.10 or earlier
<drblood> im in between
<maltaethiron> nosrednaekim: hmm, no pingage happening on disconnect...
<maltaethiron> nosrednaekim: hmm, no pingage happening on disconnect...
<atraylen> drblood: personally what i would do is fire up adept
<atraylen> drblood: and look for nvidia and see what comes up
<nosrednaekim> maltaethiron: hmm ok... I notice it has given you an ip. try running "sudo dhclient eth1" and paste the last 3 lines
<drblood> after i get this card thing
<drblood> ima make a rotating cube
<Kr4t05> nosrednaekim: yeah
<drblood> and make an attempt to find a matrix screen
<drblood> where the codes go down
<atraylen> drblood: like an animated one ???
<nosrednaekim> Kr4t05: oh ok...no experience with samba here.
<drblood> yes
<atraylen> *scratches head*
<drblood> hmm
<drblood> i searched it
<drblood> and got several results
<drblood> now wat
<nosrednaekim> install nvidia-glx
<nosrednaekim> ^^that package
<nosrednaekim> without the install of course
<maltaethiron> DHCPREQUEST on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
<maltaethiron> DHCPACK from 192.168.0.1
<maltaethiron> bound to 192.168.0.108 -- renewal in 4539 seconds.
<maltaethiron> nosrednaekim: ^^^
<nosrednaekim> maltaethiron: that looks good.
<nosrednaekim> maltaethiron: try disconnecting the ethernet.
<maltaethiron> nosrednaekim: so then what's the problem with my wireless?
<maltaethiron> nosrednaekim: ok
<atraylen> drblood: did you find the package yet?
<maltaethiron> nosrednaekim: wait, do you want me to run it once i disconnect?
<drblood> just nvidia glx
<drblood> or nvidia glx dev
<nosrednaekim> maltaethiron: no, you shouldn't need to
<atraylen> drblood: you dont' want dev
<maltaethiron> nosrednaekim: wish me luck
<drblood> do i want new?
<nosrednaekim> yeppers
* maltaethiron disconnects the ethernet cord
<drblood> i want new?
<nosrednaekim> drblood: yeah.
<atraylen> drblood: 'speciallly if you don't know what it means by dev
<lunar-raven> im using new
<drblood> nvidia-glx-new-dev?
<nosrednaekim> no...not the dev
<lunar-raven> no dev
<lunar-raven> lol
<lunar-raven> :P
<atraylen> :-)
<drblood> i requested install
<drblood> now wat
<atraylen> drblood: hit apply
<drblood> kk
<drblood> now wat
<drblood> O_o
<atraylen> ** hey anyone who is willing to scratch there head over this one i have a question.... i am tryin to get the PHP CLI to work with my Xampp installation... **
<nosrednaekim> atraylen: too late at night..lol
<drblood> i have no idea :/
<atraylen> I've been lookin for two days now.. i might just get rid of xampp
<atraylen> drblood: well is it done installing ??
<drblood> yes
<drblood> now wat
<drblood> O_o
<atraylen> drblood: what happens when you attempt to start up beryl ??
<drblood> which beryl
<nosrednaekim> atraylen: he needs to enable the driver...
<hitmanWilly> drblood: run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" in a konsole
<drblood> manager
<drblood> or settings manager
<atraylen> drblood: hitmanWilly is right i 'spose.. i was bankin that it might have just worked...
<nosrednaekim> have to go all... tell maltaethironwhen he gets back..  to ask around.
<maltaethiron> im back
<maltaethiron> and it didnt work =(
<ardchoille> !lamp
<atraylen> <-- haven't messed with my beryl installation since december..
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<drblood> i did that
<drblood> now wat
<maltaethiron> i've got a couple buddies i can ask, thanks for your help though
<atraylen> drblood: so the driver is configured and stuff....
<nosrednaekim> ok... sorry
<lunar-raven> if you configured the driver you need to reboot
<atraylen> drblood: you might have to reboot.
<atraylen> drblood: or hit ctr + alt + bkspace  and log back in ..
<hitmanWilly> drblood: you don't need to reboot, just restart X
<atraylen> drblood: reboot would better...
<drblood> ?
<drblood> restart x?
<atraylen> drblood : log out of your session and log back in
<hitmanWilly> drblood: ctrl-alt-bksp will do it
<atraylen> *poof *
<atraylen> <maltaethiron>: what didnt' wrok ???
<lunar-raven> wb drblood
<atraylen> drblood: hello again
<drblood> ok
<drblood> know wat
<drblood> i restarted comp completely
<atraylen> drblood: is beryl-manager running ?
<drblood> no
<drblood> y would it be
<atraylen> drblood: fire it up
<atraylen> drblood: see what happens..
<drblood> WOAH
<drblood> ADEPT NOTIFIER IS SO COOL
<atraylen> *hehee*
<drblood> ok
<atraylen> i had too many beers
<drblood> OWNAGE
<drblood> OWNAGE
<drblood> hmm
<drblood> does n e one kno how to make it flame effect
<drblood> instead of swooshy
<atraylen> drblood: all of that stuff can be configured in the beryl-settings app
<atraylen> drblood: dig around
<lunar-raven> adept rocks
<lunar-raven> best package manager out there
<lunar-raven> :P
<drblood> O_o
<drblood> where can i find an animated matrix backround
<atraylen> drblood: that is a good question... i dunno. i'm wondering if kde can display animated gif's as background image.. never tried...
<drblood> nothing has a bar to minimize n e more
<atraylen> drblood: you lost the window handles ??
<jacques> how to fix this
<atraylen> drblood: if there is a beryl icon in you task bar right click on it and try reloading the window manager
<jacques> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jacques> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<atraylen> jacques: do you have multiple windows of apt open ??
<atraylen> jacques: i mean adept
<jacques> no
<klobster> new package adept-updater? anyone know what it is/does?
<jacques> no
<atraylen> jacques: usually when that happens to me it means that either adept is still running or something funny is going on with a package management program...
<atraylen> jacques: and i either have to restart my session or kill the process responsible for the package list lock..
<atraylen> jacques: what are trying to do exactly >??
<jacques> yes bu someone told me something yesterday and that had fix it
<jacques> I just installed kubuntu and change the repository mirrors
<jacques> and apt-get update
<atraylen> jacques: hmm .. and now its telling you that error message...
<atraylen> jacques: are you using konsole or adept to update??
<jacques> console
<atraylen> jacques: close any console windows that you have executed apt in and open a new one and try it again .. if that doesn't work.. i think there is some sort of command to unlock the list... i'm not sure
<jacques> ok thank you
<jacques> I will try
<atraylen> klobster: adept-updater i think is sort of like a helper or updater for adept the package manager ...
<jacques> still the same
<atraylen> hmmm ....
<kane> hey whats the command to install apps in fedora?
<kane> yum?
<crimsun> yum install package   IIRC
<BluesKaj> try #fedora
<crimsun> probably better posed in ##fedora
<BluesKaj> yast in suse, yum fesora
<kane> hrm, thanks....
<klobster> it looks like just plain adept
<drblood> n e one kno how
<drblood> i can get my windows bar back
<atraylen> drblood: can you see the little red gem
<atraylen> drblood: in your kde panel ?
<drblood> mhm
<atraylen> drblood: did you right click and try reloading the window manager ?
<navets> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hitmanWilly> drblood: run "sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals" in the konsole then restart X
<hitmanWilly> drblood: sorry, should've told you that earlier :)
<kane> stupid fedora....
<atraylen> hitmanWilly: i just added that command to my x.org.conf file...
<atraylen> *line of information..
<atraylen> well kids.. its been fun look in around imma go get more drunker :-p
<atraylen> Peace .
<hitmanWilly> later...
<drblood> lol
<drblood> ima do that after i get the matrix
<drblood> >.>
<drblood> ?
<hitmanWilly> drblood: any luck with that cmd?
<drblood> im still trying with this matrix stuff
<hitmanWilly> drblood: ok, cool
<hitmanWilly> drblood: but if you want your title bar back, that's what it needs :)
<drblood> after i get matrix
<hitmanWilly> :P
<drblood> scripting T_T
<Nuked> who here knows about kopete in depth?
<sparr> ktorrent wont upload while i am not downloading.  it usually won't even connect to any peers while i am not downloading.  other clients work fine.  help?
<drblood> im close to finishing my matrix :D
<Nuked> is kopete's icq plugin capable of communicating with AIM users?
<mindslant> Sorry to intrude, can anyone tell me waht the "Edubuntu" support channel is?  #edubuntu is a ghost town
<drblood> k i loaded the backround
<drblood> now wat?
<drblood> h.o
<drblood> relogging
<Nuked> mindslant that is the edubuntu support channel
<mindslant> uh oh
<mindslant> I'll just have to lurk a bit, thx
<drblood> wen i entered the stuff in the terminal
<drblood> to load the screensaver
<drblood> it said
<drblood> glmatrix: window 0x3400002's visual 0x154 does not support the GLX extension.
<drblood> /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix died, exit status 1
<drblood> is that bad?
<kane> so ive decided, fedora community < ubuntus
<drblood> n e help someone?
<kane> sounds like you are missing drivers.
<drblood> i need so much help T_T
<r0cks0ul> change nick
<drblood> im out for the night
<drblood> il bb tommoro
<wolferine> you'va decided?
<calamari> hi
<dewey> anyone testing kde 4?
<Nuked> hell Im still trying to get a hold of 357
<dewey> Nuked, is it out for feisty?
<Nuked> yeah
<dewey> Nuked: where is it?
<Nuked> having a minor issue with kopete though
<Nuked> KDE 3.5.7 Released http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<dewey> Nuked: I am going to try 3.5.7
<Nuked> go for it
<Nuked> havent had a problem with it so fat
<Nuked> r
<Nuked> other than kopete
<atraylen> i'm back from the bar next door....
<atraylen> how you guys feelin
<klobster> wow, I finally got my audigy ls card to upmix my mp3's!!
<halsafar> join #perl
<halsafar> sorry :)
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<mikaelnelson> Hello, can anyone recommend a ftp server that is easy to setup and add "virtual" users?
<mikaelnelson> the things i've looked up so far have been pretty complex
<dewey> wow 245 updates downloaded for 3.5.7
<oldwest> hay this
<oldwest> hay there
<OlliK> howdy, y'all
<DarkED> hey all
<DarkED> is there any way to get the trash can on the desktop?
<DarkED> i like the panel and all but i'm switching it for kxdocker so i need the trash to be on the desktop instead
<leotr> hi all. how can i speed-up the loading of openoffice programs?
<dewey> DarkED: go oputside and grab trashcan and bring inside adn I will show you how to trashcan on your desk top :)
<ses1959_> question on modems  This is the first modem i have worked with on Feisty
<dewey> ses1959_: what kind of modem
<ses1959_> it is shown in system info but is shown as unknown device
<ses1959_> it is us robitics
<ses1959_> has error code subsystem error 2013
<leotr> how can i speed-up the loading of openoffice programs?
<ses1959_> maybe this will not work with linux but thought some one might know
<dewey> leotr: google openoffice speed up
<dewey> brb
<ses1959_> us robotics model number 309-4.3095 is on the modem itself
<leotr> dewey: i mean what package. i tried to install oooqs-kde but it loads my computer (runs 10-15 copies of soffice.bin) ^(
<ses1959_> at lease the system see this one had some the system did not show.
<ses1959_> http://www.linmodems.org/  tried this web site but has this to say: For 3COM/US Robotics Inc. winmodems, drivers were NOT available as of May, 2001
<ses1959_> i wondered if maybe this modem was newer and would work
<leotr> dewey: i mean what package. i tried to install oooqs-kde but it loads my computer (runs 10-15 copies of soffice.bin) ^(
<dewey> ok I am back with kde 3.5.7 installed :)
<dewey> leotr:
<dewey> open openoffice calc
<dewey> go to tools . options . memory
<leotr> did
<leotr> and what now?
<dewey> increase graphics cache use to 50
<secleinteer> hi, where can i find a tutorial for installing vnc server on kubuntu (like the one that comes by default on ubuntu)
<dewey> memmory per object to 15 or 20
<dewey> 50 mb and 15 -20 mb
<leotr> ok thx
<dewey> say ok and it starts faster
<dewey> wow woth kde 3.5.7 my zip-100 finally shows upon my desktop :)
<flake> they still make zip drives?
<ads_> wen i install virtual box on feisty i get the pueal license agreement and it says ok at the bottom but i am unable to proceed with the install..   any ideas how i can change this?
<ads_> puel*
<sandy_> my eyesight is really bad...need help
<sandy_> my name is already taken?
<flake> sandy_  do you have it registered?
<sandy_> I don`t know
<sandy_> how do I do it?
<flake> it may be already taken, my flake name is and sometimes I get set to flake_
<flake> come up with a unique name and register it with irc (I forget how)
<sandy_> this is the 1st time I was able to install and use kubuntu besides live cd
<ads_> how may i release the status database area lock after a failed apt process??   what will the likely process be called?
<ads_> rebooting evry time is tedious
<flake> on other channels sandy_, if your name isn't registered, some of them won't allow you to talk to the people in the channel or go private-message with a person
<sandy_> thaanks for help
<stdin> !aptfix | ads_
<ubotu> ads_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<ads_> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg
<ads_> no good saying its stil locked
<stdin> you ran the exact command "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a" ?
<ads_> yes
<stdin> ok, use brute force: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<ads_> trying to get virtualbox running from a binary but wen i install it i get the PUEL license agreement and no way to get past this..  ctrl c qont end the job, i have to close the shell
<ads_> so after closing shell i get locked database
<stdin> you press tab to navigate and enter to agree
<ads_> okz ill try that   any idea how i may release the locked database  now pls(without a reboot)??
<stdin> remove that lockfile
<ads_> location?
<stdin>  /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<ads_> simply deleteing it will be ok?
<stdin> yeah
<ads_> thanks
<stdin> (as long as there really isn't any process using it)
<stdin> but fuser -vik would have killed that
<ads_> thanks .. much better than a reboot  lol
<s330d3r> trying to get gotmail going... doesn't seem to do anything
<s330d3r> made my .gotmailrc file and still nothing... help
<hitmanWilly> s330d3r: i think it probably just monitors your unix mailbox...unless that's what you want
<stdin> what about hotway?
<s330d3r> hotway?
<stdin> !hotmail
<ubotu> If you must use this microsoft product, consider hotway: hotwayd/hotsmtpd are POP3/SMTP-HTTPMail gateway daemons, also works for lycos spray and msn
<s330d3r> hitmanWilly: if you man gotmail, it is supposed to download your hotmail to a directory
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, never mind...
<s330d3r> I want to use a decent mail and pim program, was going to use evolution
* hitmanWilly likes fetchmail/mutt
<stdin> evolution will work with it, it's just pop/smtp to it
<hitmanWilly> but that's cuz im old school :P
<s330d3r> hitmanWilly: what pim do you use for tasks and calendar?
<hitmanWilly> i don't
<hitmanWilly> s330d3r: i think thunderbird works pretty well for that, tho
<s330d3r> ah... I need to, unfrotunately
<ses1959_> would installing a windows driver for a modem work if using wine to install the driver on feisty?  I did do this on wireless card but did not know on modem
<hitmanWilly> ses1959_: it may...softmodem i take it?
<ses1959_> us robotics usr263095oem
<ses1959_> how can i tell a softmodem from hardmodem
<Mach3> how do i change the default audio output device in kubuntu fiesty?  (ie, switch sound output from my speakers to my usb headset, and vice versa)
<ses1959_> it is a pci and feisty shows it as a conexant modem with error unknown device subsystem 2013 irq12
<ses1959_> irq 12
<hitmanWilly> ses1959_: yeah, looks like a softmodem from my googling
<ses1959_> thank you
<user__> hi..........
<user__> can i ask for q please?
<ses1959_> which win driver to use xp 2000 or 98
<user__> is there any flash design progame work in ubuntu????????
<hitmanWilly> ses1959_: if you're going to go that route, i would say 98
<user__> is there any flash design progame work in ubuntu????????
<Daisuke_Ido> stop repeating yourself
<Daisuke_Ido> stop repeating yourself
<hitmanWilly> ses1959_: wine has better support for older windows apps
<Daisuke_Ido> :)
<user__> sorry daisuke,,,,,,,,,,,,] 
<Daisuke_Ido> and you might be able to run flash under wine, but other than that, i don't think so :)
<hitmanWilly> ses1959_: you may be able to find a nix driver for it tho....
<user__> web site design programe???
<user__> like frontpage there?
<ses1959_> what is nix this is a new term to me
<Daisuke_Ido> ses1959_: a general term for unix-like OSes
<Daisuke_Ido> unix, linux, BSD
<ses1959_> thank you
<ses1959_> have not found a nix for this modem yet
<hitmanWilly> user__: there's a few, most require a little hand coding of html
<user__> daisuke,,,is there any website maker programe for ubuntu?
<hitmanWilly> ses1959_: you may want to try searching the chipset vice the model number
<Mach3> how do i change the default audio output device in kubuntu fiesty?  (ie, switch sound output from my speakers to my usb headset, and vice versa)
<hitmanWilly> ses1959_: a lot of stuff uses similar chipsets with different brand names
<hitmanWilly> ses1959_: a good way to figure that out is via lspci
<Daisuke_Ido> user__: nvu and bluefish seem to be the most popular
<user__> wow..so nice,,,thanks alot for ur help
<user__> but is it powerfull
<user__> like frontpage?
<hitmanWilly> user__: define powerful...
<user__> support java codes,,audio video?
<hitmanWilly> user__: do you know any html code? most of these let you plug in your own code, which will ALWAYS be cleaner than what a wysiwyg editor will give you
<user__> ohh thanks....
<hitmanWilly> user__: you can do all that in a simple text editor if you know how :P
<user__> thanks so much
<user__> can i ask last q?
<hitmanWilly> go for it
<user__> lol....thanks
<user__> ok,,
<user__> i have now ubuntu in my 80 gb hd,,so what the most safe way to get 20 gb partion to get winvista in it??
<ses1959_> ok used lspci and it has modem listed as 2f10
<ses1959_> rev 1.0
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh
<Daisuke_Ido> um
<Daisuke_Ido> you see...  the way windows works...  it requires that it be *first* :\
<hitmanWilly> user__: there's no real SAFE way to resize a partition, i think gparted will strip stuff off, but backups are highly reccommended
<user__> so u do not know a way safe to do that?
<hitmanWilly> ses1959_: try this link, http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/index.php
<hitmanWilly> ses1959_: it looks like it might be supported, search the page for 2f10
<s330d3r> anyone here get their hotmail in evolution?
<hitmanWilly> user__: sorry, no...
<user__> thanks alot
<user__> i hope not bothering u
<hitmanWilly> user__: nah
<hitmanWilly> user__: bored anyway :)
<user__> lol
<kalorin> sup hitman?
<hitmanWilly> kalorin: howdy
<user__> u think that i have to setup an antivirus in ubuntu?
<hitmanWilly> user__: no
<kalorin> heh poor ipod, going ot have about 100meg left when I'm done iwth it toniht
<user__> firewall?
<kalorin> user, never hurts if your'e directly connected
<kalorin> I use a device
<hitmanWilly> user__: firewall maybe, unless you live behind a router with a hardware one
<kalorin> a packet contraceptive if you will :)
<user__> i c,,,
<user__> sorry
<user__> as i am new to this
<kalorin> bah
<user__> and i like it so so much
<kalorin> good questions
<user__> but as i am medical student
<kalorin> better than all the rtfm questions that come in here
<hitmanWilly> user__: there are no known linux viruses in the wild as far as i know
<user__> and will do all my studies here
<user__> i want stable good one
<hitmanWilly> user__: linux is very stable
<user__> so i need an advice from heart from you to me?
<hitmanWilly> user__: ?
<user__> what is the best distrubuation for me to work in?
<user__> ubuntu or another?
<user__> from heart
<user__> not brain?
<user__> lol
<hitmanWilly> user__: when you're still new, ubuntu is about the best
<user__> when be good doctor???lol???what one?
<kalorin> or if you just don't want to fight with it
<hitmanWilly> user__: i personally use it on my laptop still
<kalorin> <-- not new just too tired to fight with a computer all the time
<hitmanWilly> and gentoo on the desktop...but you don't want to mess with that yet :P
<user__> but i think to make like elctric reachers with some data record and so on,,,
<user__> lol....i mean i have to develope medical programes later on....is that ubuntu enought for me?
<trakinas> dude! i try to not think about gentoo..
<trakinas> but the second line says "gentoo".. heehehhe
<user__> gentoo
<user__> what us the differnet?
<trakinas> AHHH
<user__> what is the different?
<DarkED> hey all
<DarkED> anybody manage to get kxdocker working in kubuntu 7.04?
<trakinas> i mean, i freaking loved gentoo and my dvd drive was working there. and now it does not. guess it is the scsi emu
<mohsin> hi dear i can't see the bootsplash  while starting my kubuntu oly black screen appears after it kubuntu starts i want to set a boot splash   can any one help me
<user__> hi dark..
<DarkED> i tried using a panther preset (from kxdocker's site) but it failed to find any of the plugins
<trakinas> someone told me to recompile the kernel, but which are the packages needed to do so?
<mohsin> hi dear i can't see the bootsplash  while starting my kubuntu oly black screen appears after it kubuntu starts i want to set a boot splash   can any one help me
<DarkED> user__: uh hi
<trakinas> mohsin: come down...
<mohsin> okay dear
<trakinas> you'd installed it and them no bootsplash?
<mohsin> no dear
<mohsin> i didn't change any setting at all
<mohsin> while installing kubuntu
<trakinas> mohsin: hmmm...
<mohsin> yeah
<mohsin> can u tell me the simplest way to enable it
<hitmanWilly> mohsin: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash
<trakinas> mohsin: Im thinking...
<mohsin> sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash its not working dear
<hitmanWilly> mohsin: what errors does it spit out?
<hitmanWilly> mohsin: not installed?
<mohsin> not
<mohsin> i try this command several time
<mohsin> but al invane
<hitmanWilly> mohsin: ok, try sudo apt-get install usplash
<trakinas> so, anyone? which are the packages for kernel re-configuration? on debian it was easy cause they were named like "kernel-version-architecture"
<mohsin> usplash is already the newest version.
<mohsin> its says me taht
<mohsin> i am using the lcd may be its a prob
<trakinas> ah! you are under de live=cd...
<trakinas> boot to your installed system...
<mohsin> no
<mohsin> dear
<hitmanWilly> mohsin: ok, open /boot/grub/menu.lst and pastebin the contents please
<hitmanWilly> !paste | mohsin
<ubotu> mohsin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mohsin> wait
<trakinas> hitmanWilly: so, gentoo fella... what are the kernel packages? i cant find anything...
<mohsin> where to past it
<trakinas> mohsin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mohsin> i past it
<mohsin> plz see
<hitmanWilly> trakinas: as far as the src? linux-source iirc
<hitmanWilly> trakinas: the ubuntu kernel is generic for pretty much every architecture
<hitmanWilly> trakinas: that's a meta package for the newest source
<hitmanWilly> mohsin: what's the url of the paste?
<mohsin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23379/
<mohsin> please see that
<mohsin> its realy anoying wile seeing the black screen
<Lynoure> If there is someone with kpilot installed, could you try if it hangs for you too?
<hitmanWilly> mohsin: well, that's correct, hmmm....
<mohsin> yea
<mohsin> hitmanwily : u are seeing the script
<hitmanWilly> mohsin: yes
<mohsin> okay
<mohsin> please try to resolve it
<hitmanWilly> mohsin: im working on it...
<mohsin> thanks
<trakinas> hitmanWilly: ok! but i need special configs for it do not use scsi emulation, insteed, use direct access (my drive was /dev/hdd on gentoo and worked great! :P) )
<hitmanWilly> mohsin: try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<mohsin> okay
<trakinas> so i can try and figure out if it is a bug on scsi emu or my drive is weckred. also, what about 2.4 kernel?
<hitmanWilly> trakinas: just do a make menuconfig and tweak it around...
<mohsin> hitmanwily:kubuntu-artwork-usplash is already the newest version.
<hitmanWilly> crap
<mohsin> its shows me that
<trakinas> hitmanWilly: ok! but it outputed some weird msgs like if it was missing some libs
<hitmanWilly> trakinas: well, see if it boots :) if not, you know you messed something up
<hitmanWilly> mohsin: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<mohsin> hitmanwily:kubuntu-artwork-usplash is already the newest version.
<mohsin> ok
<mohsin> and now
<mohsin> hitmanwilly:what to do
<mohsin> i did that
<hitmanWilly> mohsin: that may or may not have fixed the problem
<trakinas> hitmanWilly: sorry! i meant i can even enter in menuconfig
<mohsin> ahan
<mohsin> so what i do please tell me
<hitmanWilly> trakinas: oh, yeah, you may need the ncurses dev pkg
<mohsin> restart the machine
<trakinas> or maybe the img for the bootsplash could be missing?
<hitmanWilly> mohsin: that's the only way to tell
<trakinas> ah ha! the dev pack...
<trakinas> dude, i forgot that anything cool on debian-based distros needs dev pack. :P
<hitmanWilly> trakinas: yup...problem with binary distros :)
<mohsin> okay i am gona to restart the machine see what happen
<hitmanWilly> mohsin: good luck :)
<trakinas> hitmanWilly: ya! but waiting emerge to compile isnt thaaat cool.
<mohsin> thx
<hitmanWilly> trakinas: yeah, well...
<hitmanWilly> trakinas: you know, you can turn a debian/ubuntu box into a source distro too, via apt-build...
<trakinas> hitmanWilly: nah! thanks! it isnt the same
<trakinas> no packages.use
<hitmanWilly> i feel ya :)
<trakinas> no packages.anything
<trakinas> no fun! :/
<hitmanWilly> ah, use flags, how i love them :P
<trakinas> heck yeah! :] ] 
<trakinas> emerge cow
<hitmanWilly> trakinas: i just do all mine in make.conf tho
<trakinas> hitmanWilly: i used too, but i got lost once... hehe!
<hitmanWilly> lol
<hitmanWilly> trakinas: or just use the -av and set them manually :)
<trakinas> yep!
<trakinas> i guess if we keep talking about gentoo we will be kicked to #gentoo...
<hitmanWilly> trakinas: im already over there :P
* hitmanWilly is shutting up now
<mohsin> same prob dear
<mohsin> nothing happen
<trakinas> hehe
<mohsin> the same anoying black screen
<trakinas> mohsin: i dont know, but check if the bootsplash img file exists...
<mohsin> wait
<mohsin> where can i found it
<trakinas> hitmanWilly: i used to hang on on gentoo-br more often...
<mohsin> ?
<trakinas> on sec
<hitmanWilly> trakinas: the reconfigure should have made sure of that
<trakinas> hitmanWilly: hmmmm... so, it is really weird what is happening.
<hitmanWilly> yeah
<trakinas> mohsin: you said it shows only a black screen, with no texts no images...
<mohsin> yeah
<mohsin> its like that
<MattParry> Hi, im trying to compile a program, trying to run ./configure and error c compiler cannot create executables. any ideas?
<hitmanWilly> trakinas: that's cuz menu.lst is configured for quiet splash
<ses1959_> thank you I have the driver installed and the modem is working
<hitmanWilly> ses1959_: :)
<mohsin> so hitmanwilly what to do
<hitmanWilly> mohsin: i don't know, im honestly out of ideas on this one...sorry :(
<ses1959_> the problem now is how to start it to dialing I used the kppp dial tool to set it up but do not know how to start from there
<mohsin> then can you please tell me where can i get the idea to resolve that prob
<hitmanWilly> ses1959_: when you dial out via kppp it should be connected
<trakinas> hitmanWilly: so, what about nano menu.lst?
<hitmanWilly> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ses1959_> kppp does not dial out
<trakinas> and trying to comment the quiet one?
<mohsin> then can you please tell me where can i get the idea to resolve that prob
<hitmanWilly> mohsin: try "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" and see if that works
<mohsin> ahan
<trakinas> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<mohsin> There is only 1 program which provides usplash-artwork.so
<mohsin> (/usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-kubuntu.so). Nothing to configure.
<mohsin> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-16-generic
<mohsin> this what i got
<hitmanWilly> mohsin: ok, that may have worked
<greg_g> quick question: I am trying to get a list of applications on the left hand side of my desktop.  So far I right clicked on the main panel, added panel, and added some applications.  All is good, but I want to make the new panel smaller. But whenever I right click on it and select "configure panel" it brings me to the configuration menu for the main panel
<mohsin> okay i reset ma machine again
<greg_g> what am I doing wrong?
<trakinas> 372980k used.. kde really eats that amount of memory? only konversation, terminal and konqueror running
<hitmanWilly> mohsin: yeah, go ahead
<hitmanWilly> i keep forgetting ubuntu uses an initrd image
<ses1959_> it works just me in a hurry  I did not give my modem a name in the config window to setup at start
<ses1959_> thank you for all the support
<trakinas> hitmanWilly: so, that means?
<hitmanWilly> trakinas: it means ubuntu uses a compiled image with all the rc scripts plus some other stuff built in...stupid way to do things
<hitmanWilly> sorry...
<trakinas> heheh
<trakinas> maybe debian way?
<hitmanWilly> trakinas: maybe...haven't used vanilla debian in a LONG time
<trakinas> oh no! it said: no rules for processing 'init/main.o'...
* hitmanWilly thinks compiling an ubuntu kernel is much more of a headache than it needs to be
<trakinas> hitmanWilly: yep. i've went from debian to gentoo last year. decide testing kubuntu last saturday... lol
<mohsin> hitmanwilly: same nothing changes
* trakinas agrees
<hitmanWilly> mohsin: then im completely at a loss, sorry...
<trakinas> make sure the framebuffer driver loads
<mohsin> ahan
<trakinas> echo vesafb | sudo tee -a /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<mohsin> then nobody can help me here
<trakinas> then echo fbcon | sudo tee -a /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<trakinas> mohsin: try those 2 commands and post them in pastebin
<mohsin> which ones
<trakinas> echo vesafb | sudo tee -a /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<trakinas> then echo fbcon | sudo tee -a /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<mohsin> can u resend me back
<trakinas> done. read my last 2 msgs
<mohsin> okay
<hitmanWilly> trakinas: you could always try make xconfig
<trakinas> hitmanWilly: dude... Im thinking about switching back to gentoo if i can make my drive work...
<trakinas> error too... heehehhe
<trakinas> scripts/kconfig/.tmp_qtcheck this time.
<trakinas> and all that cause i cant copy one single file...
<trakinas> do you wanna see the terrible output?
<hitmanWilly> trakinas: they just DONT want you to recompile, do they...
<mohsin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23381/
<mohsin> seee this one
<trakinas> no they dont
<hitmanWilly> trakinas: plus it doesn't really matter anyway since the next kernel update will wipe it anyway
<trakinas> thanks Im not a new linux user, cause i would be cursing it because my drive does not work on it.
<trakinas> haha
<trakinas> yes! that's why i hate updates
<mohsin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23381/
<mohsin> hitman:please see this
<hitmanWilly> trakinas: if you ever do get it to recompile, use synaptic and remove all the kernel packages, that SHOULD stop the updates from destroying it
<trakinas> mohsin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23382/
<^RiaN^> .
<trakinas> yep.
<trakinas> but seriously, Im almost swthcing back to gentoo... only cause my drive worked there. :P
<mohsin> okay trakinas
<hitmanWilly> trakinas: also, figure about an hour just for compile time with the ubuntu kernel
<mohsin> trankins
<hitmanWilly> trakinas: unless you seriously just gut it gentoo style
<mohsin> what to write in konsole
<mohsin> plz tell me again
<mohsin> trakinas
<trakinas> copy from that url
<mohsin> okay
<trakinas> echo vesafb | sudo tee -a /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<trakinas> and echo fbcon | sudo tee -a /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<trakinas> hitmanWilly: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23383/
<trakinas> thats what dmesg gets... :P
<lewix> I don't get it, I cant access my windows partition
<lewix> it's empty
<mohsin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23384/
<trakinas> lewix: ntfs or fat32?
<mohsin> trakinas
<lewix> ntfs
<trakinas> mohsin: they are loading... now, I dont have any clue...
<mohsin> loading
<mohsin> i don understand
<mohsin> what do u mean by that
<trakinas> the modules
<mohsin> i think i loaded
<mohsin> its loaded
<trakinas> it is. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23383/
<trakinas> ops
<trakinas> nevermind the url
<lewix> trakinas, ntfs
<mohsin> already
<trakinas> lewix: how is your fstab configured?
<trakinas> first, could you mount it previously?
<lewix> trakinas, what should I do
<trakinas> cat /etc/fstab
<trakinas> copy and paste on any pastebin, like here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<hitmanWilly> ok, i need to get some sleep, see y'all later...
<lewix> trakinas, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23385/
<lewix> seems like it's not mounted
<lewix> that's weird though, because I feel like it has always been mounted automatically since I installed kubuntu
<mohsin> trakinas when did the files load
<lewix> how to I mount an ntfs partition again?
<Admiral_Chicago> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Admiral_Chicago> no... you want this...
<Admiral_Chicago> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Admiral_Chicago> lewix: ^^
<trakinas> mohsin: during boot
<mohsin> no dear
<mohsin> they are stucked
<mohsin> NOT EXECUTING
<trakinas> mohsin: no, honey, they are loading...
<mohsin> AHAN
<trakinas> working is another matter
<mohsin> WHAT I DO NOW
<trakinas> i dont know.
<mohsin> RESTART THE MACHINE
<mohsin> OR WAIT
<trakinas> mohsin: stop yelling
<mohsin> FOR THE COMPLETION OF EXECUTION
<mohsin> sorry
<trakinas> mohsin: what about google? have you seeked for toubles like yours?
<mohsin> yeah
<mohsin> but all invane
<mohsin> can i paste my menul.lst
<trakinas> lewix: there is no ntfs on your fstab
<mohsin> u can see from there whats the prob  is
<trakinas> mohsin: yes. i cant do much, but go ahead
<mohsin> okay
<lewix> trakinas, ya so?
<lewix> Admiral_Chicago, (funny nick by the way)...huh thanks
<mohsin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23386/
<mohsin> see it
<mohsin> its my menu.list
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks.
<trakinas> lewix: go there
<trakinas> and read this: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<mohsin> trakinas http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23386/
<mohsin> see it
<mohsin> please
<trakinas> seeing
<mohsin> okay
<mohsin> and thats gr8
<lewix> oh no
<lewix> it's more complicated than I thought
<lewix> ok I'm sleepy, I'm gonna read it tomorrow. thanks trakinas
<mohsin> trakinas
<mohsin> whats wrong with it
<mohsin> ?
<trakinas> nothing
<trakinas> just like mine
<mohsin> then whats the prob
<trakinas> lewix no is not.
<mohsin> why its not working
<mohsin> have u any clue abt that
<trakinas> read that tomorrow, but your ntfs partition isnt hard to discover where it is mounted
<trakinas> no
<trakinas> it is 5 to 4am
<trakinas> i should be in bed 3 hours ago...
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(trakinas/#kubuntu) mohsin: no. it means i dont know what to do and i must go to bed cause in 6 hours i will be wake
<trakinas> cheers all!
<trakinas> mohsin: good luck! i will be back tomorrow about 10pm brazil... gues 00:00 there
<kraut> moin
<trakinas> kraut: moinmoin!
<trakinas> gtg! cheers all
<rdallarmi> hi, can anybody point out a wiki or how to on how to set up the "big desktop" with an ATi card, using the open source driver?
<myky> hi all can we help me with install my graphics card ati x200 for my kubuntu fiesty fawn
<_Shade_> hi there
<_Shade_> is there anyone alive ? :)
<KevinAlaska> hello _Shade_
<KevinAlaska> just got back from afk. :)
<_Shade_> KevinAlaska: great... maybe you could help me then ?
<KevinAlaska> doh... you had to ask me that... :S
<KevinAlaska> heh.. Most likely no I can't help you... but I will give you an honest try. :)
<_Shade_> I've just downloaded KIO Slave sysinfo package and i have no idea how can i use it now :)
<_Shade_> btw: it's here http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/KIO+Slave+sysinfo:++-+Distro+pkg?content=58704
<_Shade_> it's the opensuse's thingy... you know....
<KevinAlaska> ahh.. have you installed it and just want ot know how to use it or you don't know how to install it?
<underdog5004> if you give me 10 minutes, I can probably help you
<_Shade_> i don't know how to use it
<_Shade_> sysinfo:/ doesnt help
<_Shade_> i mean in the konqueror address box
<_Shade_> underdog5004: well i have a lot of time... :)
<koriel> I have kubuntu 7.04 on my laptop and I have a projector...how can I configure it so I can have output on both screens..
<underdog5004> good...I'm playing a game of kdice right now...www.kdice.com
<_Shade_> underdog5004: i have never heard about it... what is it?
<underdog5004> www.kdice.com
<underdog5004> google around for dicewars...multiplayer of that
<underdog5004> like risk
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: ping
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: pong
<Maxdamantus> Anyone installed vmware-server on *Ubuntu?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: i'm looking for a popular package name...got one?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: er... any popular package name? libxine-extracdecs :D
<Admiral_Chicago> well one that crashes often as well..
<epimeth> oh!oh!oh! I have one! libc!!!
<Jucato> hahah
<Admiral_Chicago> its part of my next blog...
<Jucato> build-essential, nvidia-glx
<_Shade_> what do you guys think about feisty's speed? It slowed down for me in comparison to the previous releases
<Jucato> flashplugin-nonfree :)
<Admiral_Chicago> amarok has a clue file for it
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: btw, have you checked the popcon results/web page?
<Jucato> !info popularity-contest
<ubotu> popularity-contest: Vote for your favourite packages automatically. In component main, is standard. Version 1.39ubuntu5 (feisty), package size 39 kB, installed size 188 kB
<Admiral_Chicago> i should check that piece of spyware...
<epimeth> kdice looks like risk....
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: heh :)
<epimeth> where are the results?
<underdog5004> _Shade_,
<underdog5004> _Shade_, ok, I'm done w/ my game
<defcon_> I screwed up my permissions from "/" to /home/* what are the default permissions
<underdog5004> have you tried sysinfo from the CLI ?
<Jucato> epimeth: http://popcon.ubuntu.com/
<underdog5004> try looking in your K-menu under system?
<_Shade_> underdog5004: not yet
<Jucato> underdog5004: sysinfo isn't an executable app. it's a kioslave
<Jucato> _Shade_: someone earlier this week tried to install it. I forgot what he did to make it work
<underdog5004> oh, whoops...I'm in over my head then, sorry
* underdog5004 goes back to kdice
<huz> hello! how can I disable the automount service in kubuntu (7.04)?
<epimeth> what happened between jan and feb that useage doubled?  not that I'm complaining....
<_Shade_> underdog5004: konsole says that the package is not installed
<Jucato> _Shade_: how did you install sysinfo:/ ?
<_Shade_> Jucato: i've downloaded the package from kde-look and then install it by a context menu
<Jucato> _Shade_: did the installation actually finish correctly?
<epimeth> hehe... nobody installed php3
<_Shade_> Jucato: indeed... no errors
<epimeth> and this "zope" thing looks to be unpopular
<Admiral_Chicago> afaik pph3 is dropped
<Admiral_Chicago> !zope
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zope - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Maxdamantus> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: feisty only has php5, but edgy has both 4 and 5. not sure which version still has php3
<_Shade_> Jucato: there's no such thing in my kmenu neither
<koriel> I have a projector and a laptop...how can I have output on both screens?
<Jucato> _Shade_: it really won't be in the K Menu
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: nothing supported afaik
<_Shade_> Jucato: when i put it to konqueror it tries to locate it
<Jucato> _Shade_: can you check in Adept if "kio-sysinfo" is installed? also, have you tried restarting konqueror?
<_Shade_> Jucato: i tried both
<_Shade_> i mean i have checked if it's installed in adept as well
<Jucato> _Shade_: ok.. last try. in Konsole, go to where you downloaded the .deb file, then "sudo dpkg -i <package_name>"
<Jucato> see if it spits out errors. use a pastebin if there are
<_Shade_> Jucato: it went smooth and with no errors again
<Jucato> _Shade_: hm.. can you pastebin the whole output?
<flake> I would like to use my defunct windows key on my keyboard for the k-menu..  how do I do that
<_Shade_> Jucato: sure... if you know polish :)
<Jucato> flake: you can set it to Win+(any other normal key) in System Settings -> Keyboard -> Keyboard Shortcuts -> look for Popup Launch Menu
<Jucato> _Shade_: er... hm... try it anyway, maybe I can decipher a bit :P
<_Shade_> Jucato: something's wrong with pastebin i think
<Jucato> try http://rafb.net/paste instead
<|lostbyte|> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_Shade_> Jucato: http://rafb.net/p/ceIOp753.html
<Jucato> _Shade_: looks normal... can't understand why it's not working though...
<_Shade_> Jucato: tell me if you wouldn't be able to get it - i'll help you :)
<Jucato> hm.. are you sure you downloaded the correct version? (32 or 64-bit)
<v0taguz> where i found the KDM Theme manager in Kubuntu ?
<_Shade_> Jucato: well i think i got a good version but since you asked, i am a bit confused :)
<Jucato> v0taguz: if you installed the package "kdmtheme" it will be in System Settings -> Appearance. but because of a bug in Feisty, you should use KCOntrol instead. Press Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol"
<Jucato> _Shade_: well, presuming you are on a 32-bit system, it seems you got the correct package (i386)
<_Shade_> Jucato: that's right - it's a 32 bit machine
<_Shade_> Jucato: i don't know how this could happen but it works now
<Jucato> lol :)
<Jucato> that's good :)
<v0taguz> Jucato: Thanks :D
<_Shade_> Jucato: maybe installing from the command line helped?
<Jucato> dunno :/
<Jucato> v0taguz: you're welcome
<_Shade_> Jucato: well the point is it works, thanks
<Jucato> hehe yeah
<_Shade_> oh i have one more question: if i use inkscape i'd like it to be in my native language, but it isn't as long as i am using kubuntu... it supports the appropriate translation only when i install ubuntu-desktop
<Jucato> hm.. sorry no idea
<flake> jucato - thanks, I also had to remap the Win+ key using xmodmap
<Jucato> ah
<myky> exist any ati driver for Xorg 7.2
<^RiaN^> hii all
<KevinAlaska> hummmm... did a message I sent 2 too 3 minutes ago get published in here?
<_Shade_> i've just created a connection profile via the pppconfig tool... what can i do to connect on startup?
<abruptum> hi
<abruptum> i have a problem i try to install ubuntu 7,04 and when i boot it tell me something turned off tty and i can't continue install anyone help me?
<abruptum> i have a problem i try to install ubuntu 7,04 and when i boot it tell me something turned off tty and i can't continue install anyone help me?
<premier_> hello, can I download youtube videos, like the Download Helper in firefox?
<abruptum> yes
<abruptum> u can
<llutz> abruptum: seems to be a known problem without real solution. use the search in ubuntuforums.org, maybe you'll find some usefull hints.
<premier_> abruptum: sorry, I meant in konqueror
<abruptum> i try a lot of solutions llutz nothing solve me:P
<llutz> abruptum: for me the solution was to use one of the daily-build-isos  instead of the official ones
<abruptum> is the official iso that i have too
<llutz> abruptum: try a daily-build
<abruptum> u mean?i don't understand
<abruptum> "(
<llutz> abruptum: or, like lots others: install edgy and do an upgrade after installtion is finished
<Admiral_Chicago> abruptum: i have a link for you..
<Admiral_Chicago> abruptum: ah neveming, went to the wrong persom
<Admiral_Chicago> premier_: http://www.fabianrodriguez.com/blog/archives/2007/05/10/free-those-youtube-videos/ that link is for you
<premier_> Admiral_Chicago: there seems to be no safe way of downloading a .deb file from kde-apps.org
<premier_> take a look:
<premier_> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=41456
<premier_> if you attempt to dl the .deb file, it automatically opens it kwrite (or kate) and then warns you against saving it
<premier_> since its a redirect, konqueror isn't smart enough to attempt saving it to a file
<vbanait> hi
<vbanait> I installed gnumed on ubuntu. I have to configure psql. can anybody help
<Admiral_Chicago> premier_: wait a sec...
<Admiral_Chicago> premier_: same with firefox
<premier_> lol
<premier_> I swear I've done this before, just don't remember what I did
<paolo_> hi: which is the command line to find all the files with the name beginning with "conf" inside "/home/myname" dir? thnks
<llutz> paolo_: find ~ -name conf* -print
<paolo_> llutz: and inside "/somedir" ?
<paolo_> llutz: found
<paolo_> thnks
<llutz> paolo_: find /some/dir -name conf* -print
<Whiz2> For some reason, my Linux server keeps crashing, so that my PHP forum will not open, then when i type the command "sudo shutdown -r now" from a remote prompt, the computer changes to a tty prompt, and my keyboard is locked out. the only way I've seen to get anything working again is to physically turn off the computer, and turn it back on again only to have it happen again a few hours alter. any ideas?
<Whiz2> later*
<rolnyzx> Whiz2, maybe reinstall php?
<Whiz2> could that really be the problem?
<Whiz2> when the forum works fine for hours?
<rolnyzx> I don't know
<rolnyzx> yes.. that's true
<Whiz2> never had a problem, until several hours ago.
<Whiz2> had tghe forum working fine for months
<rolnyzx> have you checked the processes?
<rolnyzx> maybe there is memory leaking
<Whiz2> is it possible someone is trying to hack into the system?
<Whiz2> haven't checked that... but again wouldn't thaqt have shown up before now?
<paolo_> and which is the command line to find all the files containing the text "mytext"  in /dirA/dirB ?
<_4str1> yop yop
<llutz> paolo_: you'll need (f,e)grep for that
<Whiz2> goodness... how could a gig of space just disapear?
<Whiz2> what is the command to clean out old temporary installation packages?
<rolnyzx> grep -l "mytext" /dirA/dirB
<llutz> paolo_: like "egrep mytext /dirb/*
<llutz> Whiz2: sudo aptitude clean
<flake> is XML primarily windows? Because using IE6+ and the W3Schools XML tutorials, the examples work but with feisty and firefox, there are some incompatibilities
<paolo_> llutz: thnks for all
<Whiz2> llutz: that didn't actually do anything
<llutz> Whiz2: then your gig wasn't caused by downloaded .debs
<Whiz2> is it possible i have mail still stored in me email server?
<Whiz2> even though i fetch it remotely every 60 seconds?
<Whiz2> i can't even load my desktop!
<rolnyzx> Whiz2, now after you said maybe somebody is trying to hack your server, i would like to know how to monitor any suspicious activity in a server.
<Whiz2> that's not an answer i can give you.
<rolnyzx> i have snort, and an IDS,
<rolnyzx> but i don't know how to interpret the IDS information
<Whiz2> heh
<Whiz2> well atm i've having another problem
<llutz> rolnyzx: then it's useless
<Whiz2> where would temporary files for mail be stored?
<rolnyzx> i know
<llutz> Whiz2: /var/mail
<Whiz2> ty
<llutz> Whiz2: maybe /var/spool
<rolnyzx> llutz, my IDS logs a bunch of attacks that i get every day
<rolnyzx> it says that even hotmail is trying to send me mysql overflow attacks
<rolnyzx> xd
<rolnyzx> lol
<llutz> rolnyzx: that's the problem if you don't know how to interprete those logs. try to learn it
<Whiz2> ok any idea how i can purge my temp email files?
<Whiz2> cuz i can't actually find them
<llutz> Whiz2: use "du -sh" to browse your directories to find suspicious ones
<Whiz2> that just gives me a blank line
<llutz> Whiz2: for expample " find -P /var -type d -exec du -hP --max-depth=0 {} \;   "
<Whiz2> llutz: i'm not that advanced with linux
<llutz> Whiz2: you should, if you run a public-server ;)
<Whiz2> theonly part of the "server" that runs from the Linux system drive is the email server... all oter aspects from frfom a different drive all together
<rdallarmi> hi, I am checking  access permission to a directory , can anybody explain to me what this means? drwx--S--- 5 1001 mail  (the drwx part is clear, it is th ""S" part that is not)
<llutz> Whiz2: your email-server should have a function like "cleaning queue", read docu
<Whiz2> can't read the documentation. no free space
<adaptr> Whiz2 log in as root, then, and delete /tmp
<Whiz2> i hate command prompt...
<Whiz2> ok how do i delete a directory that isn't empty?
<adaptr> well, bye, then
<Maxdamantus> Whiz2, command prompt is part of Windows.
<adaptr> rm -rf /directory
<Maxdamantus> The Linux terminal is so much more than command prompt. :P
<Whiz2> Maxdamantus: maybe you can help me with my problem?
<Maxdamantus> Command prompt doesn't even have STDIN, so can't make complex programs for it.
<Maxdamantus> Which is what? O_o
<Whiz2> a month ago i transferred my system to a new drive with an extra GB of free space... now that extra GB is seemingly gone for no apparent reason
<Whiz2> the only thing i can think of is temp email files
<Whiz2> but i dunno where they would be stored, or how to purge them
<Maxdamantus> Well can't you kind of easily tell what's on a physical hdd?
<Maxdamantus> Unless it's on RAID.
<Whiz2> not when you dunno where to look
<^RiaN^> Maxdamantus: how to print from konsole
<adaptr> Whiz2 "temp email files" ? from which client ?
<Maxdamantus> ^RiaN^, print what?
<adaptr> a GB of email is rather a lot for one month
<^RiaN^> printing
<Whiz2> adaptr: exim4
<Maxdamantus> echo "Some Text"
<hyuma> hello people
<adaptr> Whiz2 exim is not a client
<^RiaN^> thx
<Maxdamantus> Oh. Print.
<nahemoth__> anyone using KDE 4 alpha?
<Maxdamantus> As in a printer?
<hyuma> anyone could help me please with wireless pci card with Ralink chipset?
<^RiaN^> Maxdamantus: printting text into paper i mean
<hyuma> I want use my pci wireless card like access point
<Whiz2> teapop
<Maxdamantus> If you want to do that, you'd probably need some program. However I do not have a printer, so no idea what you could use.
<Whiz2> that's the popserver
<hyuma> but I've problem with signal
<adaptr> Whiz2 are you talking about a server ?
<Whiz2> yes
<adaptr> servers do not save temp files
<Whiz2> ok so what could've possibly taken up a free GB
<Whiz2> ?
<adaptr> get on it, sudo df -h
<adaptr> see what it says
<adaptr> on the partition with no space left, run tune2fs -l
<adaptr> there's 5% "root" space on any new partition by default
<adaptr> inaccessible by anyone else
<Maxdamantus> You don't need root permissions to use df.
<adaptr> fine
<Whiz2> tune2fs -| only gave me a small help txt
<adaptr> yes, and of course you did not read it
<adaptr> you probably want to specify the partition to use
<Whiz2> the partition is hda1
<adaptr> well, then use that one
<Maxdamantus> Can see what hda1 is mounted as in df too.
<Whiz2> mounted to /
<Whiz2> it is my system drive
<Ash-Fox> Why is adept being updated? I didn't get any USN notification on it
<myky> all: hi exist any how to for ati graphics card in kubuntu fiesty fawn?please help me
<Ash-Fox> myky, I would suggest installing restricted-manager and running that.
<Whiz2> adaptr: that 5% of root space doesn't matter... there was a full GB free one month ago according to df... now there is none
<Ash-Fox> Assuming you're talking of proprietary drivers.
<Ash-Fox> sudo apt-get install restricted manager && kdesu restricted-manager
<myky> Ash-Fox: and aften what i do?
<Ash-Fox> myky, it should offer to install proprietary drivers
<Ash-Fox> I'll let you figure out how to tick boxes and so on.
<Whiz2> here is the basic deal... something, somewhere has taken up a GB of space that should be free. I need to find that, and purge it
<sivaji> kaffeine returns this error whenever i run it "xine_part loading failed"
<Ash-Fox> Whiz2, try 'sudo apt-get clean' and see if it frees up...
<adaptr> Whiz2 it'll be packages
<Whiz2> tried that already
<sivaji> kaffeine returns this error whenever i run it "xine_part loading failed" it is not playing any vedio or audio file
<Ash-Fox> Whiz2, well, you could manually check every folder using 'du -h /'
<Whiz2> what would i be looking for?
<Whiz2> that's what i need to figure out
<Ash-Fox> I don't know. You claim a extra GB has been taken up.. but I really don't know where else it could be taken up
<Ash-Fox> You could try emptying your /tmp/ folder
<Whiz2> i just deleted it
<adaptr> THAT's going to cause you problems
<Ash-Fox> I said empty, not delete
<Whiz2> i remade it
<Whiz2> right after deleting it
<Ash-Fox> It's not going to help,  now you've screwed it up
<adaptr> you need special permissions on /tmp
<Ash-Fox> I can't remember the correct chmod permisions for /tmp either
<Whiz2> blame the person in here who gave me that advice
<CapriCorn^80> hi
<adaptr> to be exact, 777 and sticky
<adaptr> Whiz2 NOBODY did, you did
<Whiz2> incorrect
<CapriCorn^80> i just installed kubuntu 6.06
<Ash-Fox> Whiz2, I didn't say delete /tmp, I said empty it.
<adaptr> Whiz2 indeed, but the commadn I gave you would not have deleted tmp...
<CapriCorn^80> when i try to run sudo apt-get update  . It gave me msg Reading package lists... Done
<adaptr> CapriCorn^80 so there's  nothign to update, or you don't have a network connection
<Whiz2> and I quote: [05:21]  adaptr: Whiz2 log in as root, then, and delete /tmp
<adaptr> Whiz2 that was not a command
<CapriCorn^80> i have
<CapriCorn^80> coz i can browser internet
<Whiz2> that tells me to delete the /tmp directory
<adaptr> no, the next line would be the one to tell you to empty it
<CapriCorn^80> adaptr: i m browsing the net now
<Whiz2> there was no next line
<CapriCorn^80> how to restart network in kubuntu ?
<Whiz2> so now i'm screwed
<adaptr> but just mkdir /tmp && chmod 1777 /tmp, both as root
<Ash-Fox> CapriCorn^80, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Whiz2> done
<Whiz2> still have the other problem tho. :-p
<adaptr> yes... you sure /var/cache/apt/archives is empty ?
<Ash-Fox> Whiz2, 'dh -hs ~' is your home folder a extra gb ?
<adaptr> ...or that
<Ash-Fox> Sorry, mistake in the command: du -hs ~
<Whiz2> dh command not found
<Whiz2> ty
<Whiz2> 91M
<sivaji> how to set firefox as my default browser when i click any link i want that link to be opened in firefox
<adaptr> sivaji set it as browser in every application you want it in
<sivaji> i cant get u
<Ash-Fox> Whiz2, so, is there a extra gb there?
<adaptr> not unless 1GB < 91MB
<Whiz2> the entire ~ directory is 91M
<sivaji> adaptr rephrase u r sentense
<Whiz2> so that would be no
<adaptr> sivaji no, why ?
<CapriCorn^80> adaptr: y i cant download firefox
<Ash-Fox> My glasses are dirty, I read 91MB as 91GB
<adaptr> Whiz2 run "du -chs /var/*"
<CapriCorn^80> i dont have ndiswrapper package
<CapriCorn^80> its not downloading it
<CapriCorn^80> my internet is working fine
<Ash-Fox> CapriCorn^80, ndiswrapper comes with kubuntu
<Ash-Fox> Only the management tools don't.
<CapriCorn^80> but its not there
<Ash-Fox> CapriCorn^80, how do you know?
<CapriCorn^80> when i write ndis it dont show me any thing
<Ash-Fox> that's part of the management tools.
<CapriCorn^80> ndis n press tab i dont show me any thing
<Whiz2> omg... /var/spool is 1.3 GB
<Ash-Fox> CapriCorn^80, install ndiswrapper-utils
<CapriCorn^80> i told u my apt-get is not working :( . my internet is working fine
<Ash-Fox> CapriCorn^80,  Reading package lists... Done <- seems fine to me.
<Ash-Fox> I don't see how that message indicates it's not working
<CapriCorn^80> hmm
<Ash-Fox> 'sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils'
<CapriCorn^80> well its means that kubuntu got less packages to update from net
<CapriCorn^80> yes i run this
<adaptr> Whiz2 repeat the du -chs * inside /var/spool
<CapriCorn^80> but it gave me message . Reading package lists... Done , Building dependency tree... Done , E: Counldn't find package ndiswrapper-utils
<adaptr> Whiz2 thsi does suggest, however, that you have a far too small root partition
<adaptr> CapriCorn^80 then you have not enabled the repository it's in
<Whiz2> there is nothing i can do about that except decrease the size of the swap partition
<Ash-Fox> .... CapriCorn^80, what version of kubuntu are you using?
<adaptr> CapriCorn^80 check this with aptitude serach ndis
<CapriCorn^80> tell me how can i do that ?
<adaptr> *search
<Whiz2> my mail program is the issue
<Whiz2> i need to purge it
<Whiz2> mail server*
<CapriCorn^80> it gave me output . v ndiswrapper-modules-1.8
<Whiz2>  the largest directory size is /var/spool/exim4/input which is over 800MB in size... email servers don't store temp files? are you sure about that?
<adaptr> Whiz2 if it's filling up /var/spool/mail with gigabytes of data then something is definitely wrong, yes
<adaptr> yes, I am very sure about that
<adaptr> do you have any spam measures in place ?
<CapriCorn^80> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-modules-1.8 . it gave me message Reading done ,Building done .. Note Selecting linux-image-2.6.15-23-286 instead of ndiswrapper-modules-1.8 linux-image is already the newest version
<Whiz2> attempting to get an ls in that directory now...
<CapriCorn^80> 0 upgrade , 0 newely installed
<adaptr> CapriCorn^80 again, you need to enable the proper repository for it
<CapriCorn^80> ah
<adaptr> CapriCorn^80 but first try sudo aptitude search ndis
<CapriCorn^80> how ?
<adaptr> get some facts, man!
<Whiz2> can i just safely delete the contents of the directory???
<adaptr> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<CapriCorn^80> i did that
<adaptr> Whiz2 how large is the mail queue ?
<CapriCorn^80> it gave me output . v ndiswrapper-modules-1.8
<CapriCorn^80> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-modules-1.8 . it gave me message Reading done ,Building done .. Note Selecting linux-image-2.6.15-23-286 instead of ndiswrapper-modules-1.8 linux-image is already the newest version
<adaptr> CapriCorn^80 then that's all you have available now
<adaptr> CapriCorn^80 you need some glasses ?
<Whiz2> i did ls in that directory specified above, and outputted thousands of files
<adaptr> Whiz2 that's not the question - how big is the mail queue ?
<CapriCorn^80> yess
<CapriCorn^80> coz i cant found ndiswrapper
<Whiz2> not sure how to find that out
<adaptr> CapriCorn^80 I already told you what to do, you still have to do it
<adaptr> Whiz2 mailq ?
<Whiz2> mailq returns an error saying that it should only be called from a client
<adaptr> okay, so you have at least 2 problems in you rmail setup
<Whiz2> can i safely delete the files in /var/spool/exim4/input ?
<adaptr> what is in them ?
<Whiz2> this is not rmail
<Whiz2> it is exim4
<adaptr> duh
<Whiz2> example file: 1HtfD4-0000eD-WD-H
<adaptr> yeah, that's mail
<adaptr> don't you want to know what it is you're deleting ?
<Whiz2> no, because none of it is addressed to me
<adaptr> I'm willing to bet you have misconfigured exim somehow to not delete read mails
<adaptr> which is why I asked you if you have spam control in place
<Whiz2> well if that's the case, then it doesn't matter, because i have them all downloaded
<adaptr> yes, and it will be the exact same problem a month from now, so you'd better start thinking about *solving* the issue
<Whiz2> i promise you i didn't get this many files sent to my client when i fetched them, so none of these are addressed to me
<adaptr> if you do get mail it isn't a permission problem on the directory
<adaptr> Whiz2 how do you *know* ? take a look
<Whiz2> how do I look? I can't fetch them
<adaptr> by reading them ?
<Whiz2> I'm on a tty prompt... i dunno how to read anything
<adaptr> cat 1 <TAB>
<adaptr> enter
<Whiz2> ok
<adaptr> just *read* one
<Whiz2> there are over 200,000 files
<adaptr> and ?
<adaptr> cat 1HtfD4<TAB> <ENTER>
<sivaji> hi
<Whiz2> someone is using my outbound email server!
<adaptr> yeah, funny how that works
<adaptr> your ISP is probably very grateful...
<Whiz2> i need to fix this problem
<adaptr> actually, "using" is not exactly the right term... it's more like "trying to use"
<adaptr> they're still in the input queue, right ?
<adaptr> so nothing has been sent
<Whiz2> they got sent back to the user via mailer-daemon
<adaptr> ah, and how do you know this ?
<Whiz2> unless i'm wrong... http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/23405/ here's a copy of the entire message
<Whiz2> will rm * re3move every file in the directory?
<Whiz2> remove*
<sebastian_> sure
<Whiz2> argument list too long haha
<Whiz2> anyway i can see whayt the chmod for the directory is?
<sebastian_> ls -al
<sebastian_> hi, i'm totally confused with my regex that should match subdomains like name.domin.com and www.name.domain.com. but it should NOT match www.domain.com
<Whiz2> this would explain a lot of things... like why my network runs so slowly now...
<adaptr> Whiz2 of course, ls -l /var/spool/exim
<adaptr> Whiz2 you're being used as a bounce remailer... I'd advise you to stop exim until you have solved this
<Whiz2> i have simply cut the server off from the net all together
<Whiz2> at least until i can remove the files
<adaptr> sebastian_ and we're supposed to guess ?
<adaptr> Whiz2 there is a test setup you can use to see if your mailer is at risk to spammers
<adaptr> Whiz2 go here: http://www.abuse.net/relay.html
<Whiz2> when inputting a filename for rm what wildcards will it accept when a partial filename is already typed in?
<adaptr> it may take a few minutes but it tests about 25 different "bad" things on your server
<sebastian_> i tried ^(www\.)?[a-zA-Z0-9\\-] *\\.(?[a-zA-Z] *)$ but its wrong
<adaptr> Whiz2 * and ?
<Whiz2> * in this case returned a result of filename* doesn't exist
<sebastian_> i dont know how i can exclude the www.domain.com
<adaptr> sebastian_ try rephrasing your question so it's actually understandable - what do you want to achieve ?
<adaptr> i.e. input examples, desired output examples, and what code did you try
<sebastian_> i want to write regex that match subdomains like name.domin.com and www.name.domain.com. but it should NOT match www.domain.com
<adaptr> that'll be ugly
<sebastian_> yes
<Whiz2> adaptr: will it tell me how to fix the insecurities?
<adaptr> Whiz2 no, but it will give you hints on what the security holes are
<adaptr> how could it, it doesn't know what mailer you run
<adaptr> or what you want to do with it, either
<Whiz2> didn't hurt to ask
<adaptr> sebastian_ I see no other recourse but to write one giant exclusion match
<sebastian_> i only know exlusion with [^] 
<adaptr> so, one regex that matches *.domainpart.tld AND NOT www.*.*
<adaptr> no, I mean two different match sets
<adaptr> much easier to write it as two regexes
<adaptr> matych (domain) | match NOT (www.domain.tld)
<Whiz2> ok well i managed to free up 11MB lol
<adaptr> Whiz2 have you stopped exim yet ?
<Whiz2> no, but that computer no longer has access to the internet
<adaptr> Whiz2 you have 200K files in that dir, with a random distribution of filenames.. so you do for letter in abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz01234567890; do rm -rf /var/spool/exim/input/$letter*; done
<adaptr> that takes it down to at most 5K names per letter
<adaptr> or 3 K or something
<adaptr> you'd need to do uppercase as well
<yeniklasor> Do you know any application for Tv Tuner Cards?
<Whiz2> how much free space do i need to be able to login to my desktop?
<Whiz2> once I login to my desktop, i can delete everything in the directory MUCH easier
<jermia> i can't see my external harddisk in kubuntu, not like in ubuntu (gnome). Newbie here, pls help
<Whiz2> did you mount it?
<yeniklasor>  Do you know any application for Tv Tuner (capture) Cards?
<Goliath23> yeniklasor: to watch tv? kaffeine works quite well with DVB-(t) cards.
<Goliath23> maybe it can handle dvb-s and dvb-c as well.
<yeniklasor> yes to watch tv
<Goliath23> yeniklasor: give kaffeine a try
<jermia> how to mount it? in ubuntu, it was automatically mounted
<Whiz2> you have to know the device name
<jermia> how?
<jermia> is it the name when i format the disk under windows?
<Whiz2> will be something like /dev/hdc1
<Whiz2> do you have gparted, or qparted installed?
<randy> Having installed kde 3.5.7, I no longer can get kcontrol to work.  In root, it says that oudated database is found.
<jermia> i think i dont have gparted or qparted
<jermia> because i dont see them in the program list
<Whiz2> know how to get to the linux equivilant of control panel?
<jermia> system settings?
<randy> And I also get an error when I invoke using kdesu kcontrol that says could not find mime type (this seems to have no effect, but it's annoying).
<Whiz2> *nods*
<Whiz2> go there, and look at your storage devices
<randy> Can anyone here help me to get rid of the mime type problem and also get kcontrol back?
<Whiz2> you should find one that isn't mounted
<randy> System settings works, by the way.
<jermia> i will try
<Whiz2> adaptr: any idea what programs i could use for inbound/outbound spam control?
<jermia> :( now i cant access my home folder
<magical_trevsky> can anyone recommend a brand of mobile phone that syncs nicely with kubuntu?
<randy> Repeat your problem, jermia.
<magical_trevsky> I'm using a windows mobile phone with synce atm
<Whiz2> jermia: what exactly did you do?
<jermia> i connect an external harddisk (usb)
<jermia> then i open system settings
<jermia> (i can;t open system settings now)
<jermia> i click the disk icon
<Nostferka> kubuntu is sooo much better than gnome
<jermia> there's my external harddisk icon
<jermia> i click the admin mode and input the password
<jermia> then i change the mount option to /home, then i enable it
<jermia> so?
<Whiz2> oops
<^Slick> Hello
<Whiz2> you just changed the location of your entire home directory
<jermia> o ow
<Whiz2> in a console window, type the following two comamnds
<Whiz2> sudo umount -a
<Whiz2> sudo mount -a
<Whiz2> that should fix it
<jermia> umount or unmount?
<Whiz2> umount
<jermia> ok, but it says KDEinit couldn't launch konsole
<Whiz2> reboot
<Nostferka> How do i speed up my kde remote desktop?
<Whiz2> that should also fix it
<jermia> ow ok
<Nostferka> it was pretty nippy on gnome
<Nostferka> now its really slow
<jermia> thanks whiz2, thanks a lot
<jermia> i reboot now
<Whiz2> you're welcome
<Nostferka> Question: How do i speed up remote desktop on the lan?
<nahemoth> I want to extract a package called xmlto
<nahemoth> should I write apt-get xmlto
<nahemoth> "apt-get xmlto"
<nahemoth> or what am i missing here
<mohsin> hi dear i can't see any booot splash while boot or nor any text can anybody help me
<mohsin> ?
<mohsin> is any one here
<mohsin> ?
<Whiz2> i'm slick... i sent the abuser named in that one email a message stating they would be reported to thier mail service provider...
<Whiz2> can you see your login screen?
<mohsin> yeah
<Whiz2> and everything else works fine?
<mohsin> before login screen nothing just a black window
<mohsin> yeah
<Whiz2> then i wouldn't worry too much about that
<mohsin> its very anoying to see black screen evry time
<mohsin> while booting up the system
<Whiz2> did it ever show?
<mohsin> no
<mohsin> never
<Whiz2> then it likely will not
<mohsin> i install my kubuntu almost 5 times
<randy> The things that should be in Kcontrol are now in Lost & Found in the K menu.  But I cannot access them in Administrator mode (doesn't ask for the root password)
<mohsin> but nothing  change
<Whiz2> probably has something to do with your video hardware. nothing you can do about it
<randy> All this after installing 3.5.7.
<mohsin> just try sudo kcontrol
<randy> Sudo kcontrol doesn't work...
<mohsin> installing 3.5.7
<mohsin> don understand
<randy> After the upgrade to 3.5.7, kcontrol doesn't work
<randy> If I run kdesu kcontrol, I get the GUI, but no programs
<randy> If I look for the programs that are in kcontrol, I find them in Lost & Found in the K menu
<mohsin> whiz2 my video card is fine i think because it work great in windows enviornament
<mohsin> but didn't work in unix flaour like kubuntu
<randy> So, for example, if I want to run the Samba configuration (which I usually do in Kcontrol), I can't do it.
<Whiz2> mohsin: it's probablty just a minor glitch in the video compatability with Linux.
<Whiz2> that's what i mean
<mohsin> its an intel one
<randy> sambaconf shows up in Lost & Found in the kmenu.
<mohsin> i don think there is any prob wid it
<Whiz2> basically there is nothing you can do about it
<mohsin> can i past my menu.lst
<mohsin> please have a look
<Whiz2> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/ put it there then paste the given URL here
<mohsin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23409/
<mohsin> just have a look
<mohsin> i think there is a minor prob there
<jermia> whiz2 thanks. it works
<mohsin> which i can't handle
<drblood> n e one here
<mohsin> yeah
<drblood> n e one here smart
<mohsin> no
<jorik808> anyone knows a good tutorial on GRUB ? i installed windows on a secondary (slave?) harddrive and GRUB doesn't allow me to choose it
<drblood> :/
<drblood> il get sum help after skool i guess
<mohsin> past ur menu.lst
<mohsin> on
<mohsin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<hyuma> how can I install frozen-bubble 2.0 on edgy?
<hyuma> I've 1.0
<mohsin> and give the url back
<Whiz2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23409/ i don't see anything wrong with it
<mohsin> ahan
<mohsin> then whats the prob wid it
<mohsin> dear can u tell me how can i upgrade my video card drivers
<jermia> now how to mount my harddisk (external)
<mohsin> this might make some difference
<jermia> i think the name is sda1
<Whiz2> jermia: you're welcome... next time mount the drive to /media/devname (devname is the hard drive device name)
<Whiz2> jermia: then mount it to /media/sda1
<mohsin> dear sda is for flash drives
<Whiz2> but first you have to make the dir
<Whiz2> mohsin: it is an external drive
<mohsin> ahhhhhhh
<mohsin> dear can u tell me how can i upgrade my video card drivers
<mohsin> this might make some difference
<Whiz2> mohsin: ask your card manufacturer if they have updated drivers for linux based operating systems
<mohsin> this means that i can't do anything regarding to this
<mohsin> ?
<chuen> Hi. Can someone help me out with a problem I have with how my machine boots?
<Whiz2> mohsin: I don't see how you can, but if the system works fine once it's up, then it's not a problem. just a visual issue up to that point
<mohsin> chuen whats the prob is
<jermia> my internal harddisk name with windows in it is hda1, and is mounted to /media/sda1
<jermia> what should i do? also mount my external hdd to /media/sda1?
<mohsin> yeah but its realy anoying to see black window every time and not knowing whats happening
<mohsin> dear i can't see even the text
<chuen> mohsin: Until recently, my machine booted 'automatically' using grub - i.e. selected kubuntu as default and went on eith the process ...
<chuen> Now I have to 'intervene' at the menu and select the kernal manually.
<Whiz2> jermia: did you manually mount the windows drive to sda1?
<chuen> I s thsi menu.lst that needs editing?
<jermia> no
<mohsin> whiz2 dear i can't see even the text
<jermia> it is in the disk & filesystem menu
<mohsin> chen yeah u are right
<mohsin> if i can seee only the text i will fine to me
<jermia> i never touched it before
<chuen> mohsin: Ah. So what will I need to look for to change edit? Can I pastebin what I currently have?
<Whiz2> jermia: do you know how to access your fstab?
<mohsin> yeah
<jermia> no
<Whiz2> mohsin: there really is nothing to see
<chuen> mohsin: OK - one sec (minute!)
<mohsin> lol
<mohsin> i know that but the same black is realy anoying and i want to get rid of it
<Whiz2> jermia: in the k menu, click on run, and type kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<chuen> mohsin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23412/
<Whiz2> it will prompt you for a password. just enter yours, and it should open it
<Whiz2> mohsin: I can understand how it may annoy you, but sometimes there is just nothing you can do.
<Drblood[away] > 
<jermia> ok. nothing happen
<Drblood[away] > afk time
<Whiz2> jermia: did you even get a password prompt?
<mohsin> ahhhhhhhh
<mohsin> cheun
<mohsin> can u tell me whats the prob u are facing right now
<jermia> ok wait it works, it should be no space between kate and /etc
<jermia> wait
<defcon> how do I get a uuid for a hard drive
<Whiz2> jermia there swhould be a space
<jermia> ok it works
<mohsin> cheun are u still there
<jermia> theres space
<Whiz2> jermia http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ paste your fstab into there, and i'll take a look and tell you what to change
<chuen> mohsin: Yes, sorry ..
<Whiz2> jermia: please provide me with the URL it gives you too
<mohsin> chuen
<chuen> mohsin: Yes, still here.
<mohsin> u are using the dual operating system
<chuen> mohsin: No, just Kubuntu
<jermia> whiz2: it's http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23414/
<mohsin> then whats the prob is
<mohsin> ?
<jermia> fyi, i currently plug my external hdd
<chuen> mohsin: I have to now hist 'esc' to enetr the menu and manually select the kernel , hit enter before the boot continuues ..
<chuen> chuen: before this problem, it would automatially go to Kubuntu oloading splash screen
<chuen> mohsin: before, it would automatically display splash screen.
<mohsin> ahan
<mohsin> i can't say anything about that please refer to whiz2
<chuen> mohsin: was that for me (refer to whiz2)?
<mohsin> yeah
<chuen> mohsin: OK, thanks,.
<Whiz2> jermia: go to system settings, then storage... look for the drive that is not mounted. what is the device, or UUID?
<mohsin> no worries might
<chuen> mohsin: you in Oz?
<Whiz2> chuen: does your system work fine once you get to login screen?
<mohsin> lol
<mohsin> no i live in aus
<chuen> Whiz2: Yes, once I enter the menue manually via 'es' key and select kernel, hit enter, yes.
<chuen> mohsin: Ak zo!
<Whiz2> chuen: what did you change just before this issue started?
<chuen> Whiz2: All I did was install GDE. It' been like that suince then.
<mohsin> okay whiz2 thanks for your time and have nice time
<jermia> whiz2: there's no storage icon in system settings, but there's disk & filesystems icon in advance tab
<Whiz2> mohsin: sorry i couldn't help more
<jermia> is it what you mean?
<mohsin> no worries might
<Whiz2> jermia: yes
<epimeth> anybody know the tool for viewing tcp traffic?  I'm trying to catch the request/response from this site....
<mohsin> thanks for what u do ! :)
<balaji> hi everybody
<jermia> ok, there's my removable USB Disk and my internal HDD
<Whiz2> chuen: gnome desktop?
<chuen> Whiz2: Did you see my pastebin link?
<Whiz2> no paste it again plz?
<chuen> Whiz2: yes, I tried uninstalling it but still made no difference:
<mohsin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23412/
<jermia> there's no information on UUID though
<mohsin> for cheun
<balaji> i have a brand new USb harddisk which is not formatted to any filesystem just empty can u help me in formatting one part as NTFS and other part as ext3 for linux?
<jermia> the name is Removable USB Disk MHT208RAH
<chuen> mohsin: Thanks mate :)
<Whiz2> jermia: does it have a device name? /dev/devicename
<chuen> Whiz2: see above (mohsin)
<mohsin> bye everyone
<jermia> device name is /dev/sda1
<balaji> ?
<jermia> it is marked disabled
<Whiz2> chuen: delete the repeats
<balaji>  i have a brand new USb harddisk which is not formatted to any filesystem just empty can u help me in formatting one part as NTFS and other part as ext3 for linux
<chuen> Whiz2: 'repeats'?
<balaji> i would like to load linux in the ext3 partion
<Maruko> hi
<Whiz2> chuen: under ## ## End Default Options ## look at each "title" section, and delete each complete section that is repeated anywhere else... make SURE it is a repeat before deleting, or you could make your system unbootable
<Maruko> can anybody help me with a problem with my wireless card?
<balaji>  i have a brand new USb harddisk which is not formatted to any filesystem just empty can u help me in formatting one part as NTFS and other part as ext3 for linux
<chuen> Whiz2: OK, thx. I'll take a careful look. brb.
<Whiz2> jermia: according to your fstab, /dev/sda1 is automounted to /home
<mohsin> hay cheun
<jermia> but in /home, there's only 'jermia' folder which contains 'desktop' folder
<Whiz2> mohsin: i think i figured chuen's problem
<chuen> Whiz2: Just a thought, when I booted manually the 2.6.17-11-386 kernel would not load. I tried 2.6.17-10-386 which did. So
<mohsin> ahan
<mohsin> i just seee his menu.lst
<defcon> does kubuntu work on gutsy
<defcon> ?
<chuen> Whiz2: what should I delete? Also, presumably I need to keep one 'real and 1 'recover'?
<mohsin> okay dear cheeers
<Whiz2> which one's boot properly? 11 right?
<chuen> Whiz2: No, 10.
<Whiz2> delete all but 10
<chuen> Whiz2: OK, thx.
<Whiz2> keep memtest
<jermia> whiz2: how to fix it? i can't see my external hdd in /home
<chuen> Whiz2: OK.
<Whiz2> jermia: how did it mount to home?
<jermia> i think because i change it in the disk & filesystem dialog
<jermia> i just changed it to /mnt
<jermia> just now
<Whiz2> you should never mount anything to /home
<jermia> ow i see
<aleubuntu> good morning
<jermia> is it safe for me now to enable it? the ext hdd is mounted to /mnt
<Whiz2> that directory is a system directory located on your root drive normally (C)
<aleubuntu> is anyone able to help me to reset the gnome-window-manager?
<balaji_> <aleubuntu> what happened?
<Whiz2> jermia: what happens when you try to open /media/sda1 by browsing to it?
<Whiz2> is there anything there?
<compilerwriter> How is it that one could have a blank Konqueror window open on a desktop?
<aleubuntu> hi balaji
<jermia> whiz2: it opens my windows partition
<nosrednaekim> compilerwriter: blank? you mean with abosolutely nothing displayed?
<aleubuntu> bah ...i really don't know.....because we are 2 user (Admin) working in this computer
<Maruko> anyone who can help me with my wireless card?
<Whiz2> jermia in console type sudo bash
<aleubuntu> and nowdays i when i open a window program i don't have the access to the preferences of windows manager file
<jermia> ok
<jermia> done
<compilerwriter> That is correct nosrednaekim.  Absolutely nothing displayed.
<aleubuntu> ---> maruko which problem?
<Whiz2> jermia: then enter your password. next type mkdir /media/extrenal then change the mount point for the drive to that folder
<nosrednaekim> Maruko: are you doing wpa? if not I can help
<nosrednaekim> compilerwriter: make a blank html file and macke it your homepage
<Whiz2> jermia: then try to mount it, or reboot, and see if that fixes it
<compilerwriter> A this page left blank intentionally thing nosrednaekim?
<Nostferka> you know when u install the kde and it asks whether u wanna focus on processor power or how hot it looks
<Nostferka> how do i get back to that?
<nosrednaekim> compilerwriter: huh?
<JuJuBee> Im using feisty.  Where do I set the display manager kdm/gdm ?  I installed gdm to test something and want to switch back to kdm.
<Jucato> compilerwriter: put "about:blank" in Konqueror?
<jermia> do you mean my external drive? or my windows partition?
<Whiz2> the extrenal
<balaji_>  i have a brand new USb harddisk which is not formatted to any filesystem just empty can u help me in formatting one part as NTFS and other part as ext3 for linux
<nosrednaekim> Nostferka: I don'tthink kubuntu has that
<balaji_> help
<nosrednaekim> balaji_: get qtpatred
<Nostferka> it was like a slider thingy
<chuen> Whiz2: Thnx for that. I came back as #'proof' that sys booted ok :)
<Whiz2> balaji_: use qtparted, or gparted
<Jucato> nosrednaekim, Nostferka: that's the "kpersonalizer" app I believe
<jermia> whiz2: should i enable it before i reboot?
<nosrednaekim> Nostferka: yeah I know.. the program is called kpersonalizer, and kubuntu doesn't have it
<Whiz2> chuen: did it autoboot, or did you have to select the boot?
<compilerwriter> I did that jucato.  Now to make that my home page?
<Whiz2> jermia: yes
<chuen> Whiz2: auto
<bentob0x> anybody has advices on how to read .icns files on Kubuntu?
<Whiz2> chuen: glad to be of assistance
<bentob0x> icons basically
<Nostferka> hmm
<Nostferka> ok ty
<aleubuntu> is anyone able to help me to reset the gnome-window-manager?
<aleubuntu> is anyone able to help me to reset the gnome-window-manager?
<aleubuntu> is anyone able to help me to reset the gnome-window-manager?
<Whiz2> balaji: I'm sorry gparted or qtparted
<chuen> Whiz2: I'm in awe of the quality of support here - thx again.
<Jucato> compilerwriter: you wouldn't want to make it your home page (because that should be ~ or $HOME). rather, what you would want to do is to Save the View Profile so that it will be the default page when you launch Konqueror
<Whiz2> chuen: lol
<jermia> whiz2: should i reboot or i can just use ctrl+alt+backspace?
<Jucato> aleubuntu: please ask in #ubuntu
<Whiz2> chuen: believe it or not, i'm kind of a linux newbie. ;-)
<chuen> Whiz2: bye ttyl
<Whiz2> jermia: in console try umount -a then mount -a
<compilerwriter> jucato my home page is ~
<jermia> it said: device is busy
<compilerwriter> jucato now how do I save the view profile exactly.  I am looking right now, but just so I get this done correctly.
<Whiz2> reboot
<balaji_> yeah i used gparted but that shows parttion as unallocated and filesystem as unallocated
<Jucato> compilerwriter: yes. Save View Profile instead of changing the home button
<Whiz2> jermia: reboot
<jermia> ok
<Jucato> compilerwriter: leave only one tab open. then put about:blank in the address. then go to Settings -> Save View Profile "Kubuntu Web"
<Nostferka> Is there anyway of speeding up my remote desktop on my kubuntu machine?!
<Nostferka> is soooo slwo
<Nostferka> it used to be rapid on gnome
<balaji_> <aleubuntu> u didnt explain ur qn fully
<compilerwriter> Do I need to call it "Kubuntu Web" or will the default name work jucato.
<Maruko> aleubuntu: I juast cannot use that port
<Jucato> compilerwriter: the default name will work, but generally you want to use the default Konqueror Web Profile (the one that's used when you launch Konqueror from the K Menu)
<balaji_> whiz2 i have gparted installed but it shows both filesystem and parttion as unallocated
<Maruko> when I give ndiswrapper -l it says the driver is installed
<Maruko> but if I try to use it I cannot find any network
<Maruko> nor I can use that port
<balaji_> ?
<balaji_> i want to create a file system and a partition on it
<Maruko> compilerwriter: what should I do
<Maruko> I cannot use my wpa
<balaji_> whiz2/
<ph8> hey all, i'm trying to install nvidia drivers - the ubuntu.com guide says goto System -> Administration -> Restricted Devices Manager
<ph8> does anyone know what the kde equivalent is?
<cntb> anyone did dual boot with Vista-homepremium already ?
<cntb> anyone made dual boot with Vista-homepremium already ?
<ph8> i'm planning to later cntb
<ph8> are you having problems?
<nosrednaekim> ph8: ther is no equivalent...hoever, you can instal resticted manager from the repositories
<nosrednaekim> cntb: I want to...
<ph8> nosrednaekim: cool - i'll just apt get the packages and see what happens :p
<nosrednaekim> ph8: I think the package name is restricted-manager..probably will have a couple depenedencies
<berozaliii> hey... I'm wondering how to mount an external HD?
<nosrednaekim> berozaliii: just plug it in.,..
<berozaliii> jupps... tried that one :)
<nosrednaekim> bye all.
<balaji_> can anyone help?
<Whiz2> balaji_: what's do you need?
<balaji_> see i have a USB harddisk with no partition and no filesystem how to create two spaces and have two partiton?
<Whiz2> balaji_: use qtparted, or gparted to create partitions, and format them
<balaji_> yeah i just downloaded qtparted but when i try to create partition it gives error
<Whiz2> balaji_: what error?
<balaji_> wait
<balaji_> it was not possible to create a new partition table
<balaji_> but first i want filesystem in it no?
<Whiz2> you must create partitions first before file systems
<Whiz2> when creating the partitions, it should ask what kind of file system you want there
<balaji_> but thats not happening?
<Whiz2> right click the "empty" space, and creat
<Whiz2> create
<pm1> hello ;)
<BluesKaj> too bad balaji_ isn't using GParted Live CD partition editor ...it will see the HDD
<Whiz2> i need to go... good luck balaji_
<balaji_> lueskaj i used the live cd its not showing /dev/sdb at all
<pm1> herre , i have a probs with my kubuntu can any1 help
<compilerwriter> Maruko I have no idea what you should do.
<balaji_> blueskaj i used the live cd its not showing /dev/sdb at all
<SlimeyPete> pm1: just ask your question. If anyone knows the answer, then they'll talk to you :)
<balaji_> what do u mean can u explain fully?
<balaji_> blueskaj?
<compilerwriter> ok Jucato I have done the save the profile thing,  Now what was causing me to have a Konqueror window with absolutely nothing displayed.  That was not bothering me so much as not knowing why it was happening.
<pm1> klkl... when i go to shut down kubuntu ... it comes up the kubuntu sign n it keeps flashing n it does not shut down :S how do i fix this
<Jucato> compilerwriter: I though that was what you wanted?
<SlimeyPete> pm1: do you have an ATI graphics card by any chance?
<jermia> whiz2: it says that i don't have enough permissions to read the external hdd
<BluesKaj> balaji_, does windows see the drive
<pm1> yes
<BluesKaj> ?
<balaji_> yes but nothing displyed like no drive icons
<SlimeyPete> pm1: thought so. I have the same problem, as do some other people. It seems to be a problem with the ATI drivers. I'm afraid I haven't heard of any way to fix it.
<balaji_> it shows new hardare located
<balaji_> new usb drive found and mass storage found
<BluesKaj> does it show in "my compouter", balaji_ ?
<balaji_> no
<jermia> oops
<pm1> ok ... can u tell me how to play .divx file on kubuntu
<BluesKaj> !codecs | pm1
<ubotu> pm1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<compilerwriter> What was happening Jucato, was that,  when I pointed to a desktop with my mouse, Pager {I think that is what it is called} told me I had a Konqueror window open.  However, on my screen I had absolutely nothing but the desktop.  My first question was how that could be and why?
<BluesKaj> balaji_, do you have other ports that show on "my computer" as drives ?
<compilerwriter> Getting the about:blank thing properly set up was a good thing though.  I sure as hell would have put about:blank in the homepage line, not remembering that Konqueror is also my file system browser as well. :-)  You gave me a really good lesson, albeit, inadvertantly.
<balaji_> yes i have small pen drives with 1 gb space they show up
<compilerwriter> That having been said what the hell was going on?
<BluesKaj> balaji_,did an install software disc come with outboard drive ?
<compilerwriter> Please tell me o wise Jucato.
<balaji_> yes
<BluesKaj> did you use it
<balaji_> but that reads supercomp external casing disc or something of that sort
<BluesKaj> in windows
<epimeth> anybody know the tool for viewing tcp traffic?  I'm trying to catch the request/response from this site....
<balaji_> no
<Jucato> compilerwriter: I have no idea though... maybe it has been minimized or hidden? sorry I can't see your desktop so I'm a bit clueless
<balaji_> i'll give u the model no wait
<compilerwriter> Just out of curiosity Jucato is it better to have home set to ~ or $HOME?  and while I am at it, is it just convention to captalize environment variables or is it something that the OS expects?
<MrDigimon> how do i install TLS so aMSN works?
<balaji_> ST93823A
<epimeth> ahoy Jucato! :-)
<balaji_> ST98823A
<balaji_> sorry
<compilerwriter> It wasn't minimized, as I could not click on it on the kicker Jucato.  Why would I have a hidden Konqueror window come up?
<MrDigimon> anyone thats know the answear to my Q? Y or N
<balaji_> the CD has following files
<compilerwriter> Would Kontact perhaps utilize a hidden Konqueror Window to display the various other programs for which it is a front-end Jucato?
<Jucato> compilerwriter: 1) it's better to have home set to $HOME because that's what the system expects. 2) some of the environment variables have been standardized so there's little use in changing that. but they don't have to. you can pretty much make your own environment variables
<aldin> which package contains xubuntu 7.04 wallpaper?
<Jucato> compilerwriter: no idea. I don't know why/if you have a hidden konqueror window
<balaji_> SATA HDD DRIVER IDE HDD DRIVEDR PCI SATA 2
<balaji_> ximeta driver
<cntb> anyone made dual boot with Vista-homepremium already ?
<epimeth> cntb: I did
<epimeth> cntb: no problems
<balaji_> ?/
<Jucato> epimeth: hi! (sorry for the late greeting)
<epimeth> cntb: it even found the installer on hda1
<epimeth> Jucato: and here I thought you just didn't like me
<compilerwriter> Jucato, I was thinking that perhaps the $HOME thing would be better, as it is specific, compared to the ~.  Would there be any difference in interpretation, say in the instance of doing a su to another id, between the two?
<epimeth> you wouldn't happen to know what the name of the tool that monitors tcp packets is, do you?
<epimeth> isn't ~ = $HOME ?
<epimeth> erm
<epimeth> $HOME/<username>
<Maruko> can anybody help me with wireless?
<Jucato> compilerwriter: there's no difference between the two. you don't need to have only one
<balaji_> blueskaj?
<Jucato> compilerwriter: both are used by the system. no need for you to change anything there.
<Jucato> compilerwriter: although $HOME can probably be used more in scripts than ~
<Jucato> and I think ~ is hardcoded to point to $HOME, while $HOME, being a variable, can be changed
<BluesKaj> sorry balaji_ I don't know why GParted/qparted can't see or partition your USB drive ...Jucato ?
<Jucato> no idea. me is no hardware guru :)
<balaji_> ok thanks for the help
<balaji_> bye
<compilerwriter> Jucato can a person write a bash script on the the fly from the terminal?
<compilerwriter> Or must one write the blasted thing to a file and execute it?
<Jucato> a bash script is just a collection of individual commands that you run on a command line. so you can run each line in the command line
<Jucato> but it doesn't really make sense, specially when you want to run it as a sort of whole
<Jucato> but I'm no BASH expert either :P
<epimeth> lol
<mcgregor> could someone please tell me how to recover some deleted files?
<epimeth> in fact, Jucato doesn't know much of anything...
<mcgregor> the files i deleted are not in the trash folder because i used shift-delete
<mcgregor> could someone please tell me how to recover some deleted files?
<epimeth> mcgregor: I shredded some important documents into tiny peices, can you help me paste them back together again?
<epimeth> mcgregor: I didn't mean for that to sound mean
<epimeth> but it makes the point....
<epimeth> mcgregor: take this is an important lesson: backup backup backup
<compilerwriter> I had a friend who would do little scripts to move a subset of files from one directory to a new directory  utilizing a for  [ls ]  something or another.  do [mv ]  something or another thingy Jucato.  That was the only use I had in mind for it.  I was just trying to figure out if it would work in bash like it did for him in sh Jucato.
<mcgregor> dudes
<mcgregor> i am not some master in linux
<epimeth> compilerwriter: sh commands should work perfectly in bash
<compilerwriter> Mcgregor welcome.  We have masters here if you brought the scotch.
<epimeth> :-)
<mcgregor> yeah right
<mcgregor> the beer
<mcgregor> and the weed
* epimeth raises a rocks glass and looks around expectantly
* compilerwriter reminds epimeth that scotch should be drunk neet perhaps with room temperature water.
<epimeth> sooo... tcpdump shows me the request/responses... but not the content... how do I view that?  anybody?
* SlimeyPete sometimes has ice with scotch. It can be more refreshing on a hot day.
* epimeth begs compilerwriter to notice the lack of the phrase "with ice" in his statement
<epimeth> however,
* epimeth mentions something about blended malts being okay to chill
* compilerwriter concedes that he has chilled scotch on a very hot day.  But never on the rocks.
* compilerwriter drunk it on the rocks.
* compilerwriter shudders at the thought.
* epimeth is very upset at the thought of diluting such a fine liquer with water
* compilerwriter now understands that epimeth was talking about the glass only.  
* epimeth shudders and mentions a humerous story concerning a new bartender and her confusion as to what he meant by "a drop".
* epimeth was very understanding as, in hebrew, "a drop" can also mean "a little"
* epimeth was happy at the amount of liquid in his glass when he arrived, but then had to send it back as she "drowned the thing in water!!! what the hell?!?!!??"
* epimeth felt bad cuz it meant that a fine 15 year glenmorangie was left for the dogs
<BluesKaj> where's the offtopic police ? :)
<epimeth> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
* compilerwriter nearly cries at 15 Glenmorangie being destroyed.
<epimeth> so... any network admins here?  I forget how to view tcp packets coming to/from a specific site... tcpdump seems to only tell me that there *are* packets and not what they contained
<BluesKaj> iptables ?
<kane>  epimeth wireshark?
* epimeth pats compilerwriter on the shoulder soothingly and hands him a nappie
<epimeth> kane: never heard of it... you suggest?
<JuJuBee> I need some advice.  I have a classroom with 20 workstations.  I am currently using NIS to handle login accounts.  It seems to be broken since one of the recent updates to feisty (it also causes problems with userconfig).  What other options do I have that are not very difficult to set up and maintain for a linux beginner (about a year)?
<kane> epimeth: well it might be a bit much for what you want, it used to be called ethereal maybe you know it by that name.  But its a very good tool.
<kane> very powerful for analayizing traffic.
<epimeth> ack... too much... if I need something like that I'll use ettercap... I just need to view my http request to this site and its response... I have a feeling he's doing something sneaky with me cuz I'm not trying to view it with a browser
<kane> ahhh.
<kane> no si then.
<sa> hi everyone
<epimeth> hi sa
<sa> i have a problem with my system while trying to shut it off
<sa> when i shut down, the system exits, the screen goes black, blinks a coupe of times and stays black
<sa> but it does not shut off completely?
<epimeth> kane: conocer would be the verb choice there, I think... at least thats how it is in hebrew.  you're not "aquainted with" a program that does it :-)
<supernova_> how do i install the ATI drivers in kubuntu?
<malakun> hi!
<supernova_> i have an RPM file (linux noob)
<supernova_> i cant use adept because 9200 isnt supported in the new drivers
<kane> i meant to type "no se" just i dont know.
<kane> if i spoke hebrew i would be much cooler than i am though.
<epimeth> supernova_: rpms are for redhat derivatives... you're using a debian derivitive which uses .deb files...
<supernova_> epimeth: so how do i solve this?
<JuJuBee> supernova_ : got mine at ati site.
<sa> anyone knows what is wrong with my comp=
<epimeth> kane: I know... just making the point that it probably should have conocer instead of ser :-)
<epimeth> supernova_: dunno... I'm sure there are people here with ATi who can help you...
<epimeth> heh... like JuJuBee here
<supernova_> anyone with an ATI card?
<JuJuBee> Yep, go to ati's site and download the drivers.
<supernova_> epimeth: how do i make the icons etc (bottom at screen) smaller?
<kane> epimeth: hrm hard to say, when i was it mexico i was taught that saber should be used to indicate a lack of knowledge of information or facts, and conocer should be a person place or object.
<kane> i guess an application would be an object.
<kane> so i could see that.
<JuJuBee> supernova_ : http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon-prer200.html
<kane> sa, if you hit like alt ctrl f1 does anything come up?
<supernova_> jujuBee thats were i got the RPM from
<epimeth> kane: while I do remember something along those lines, I know that in hebrew (as in spanish) knowlege and acquantance are also different, and in hebrew I would say "makir" instead of "yode'a"
<sa> kane: yes, it says main login
<JuJuBee> supernova_ : right-click on the task bar and configure panel change the size...
<supernova_> i found out..
<supernova_> jujuBee but what do i do? rpm didnt work..
<JuJuBee> https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<kane> sa: huh, try to do in a console. sudo halt
<JuJuBee> supernova_ : ^
<BluesKaj> rpms aren't for kubuntu ...they won't work
<BluesKaj> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<supernova_> ubotu: yes yes but what do i do? ati only have .rpm
<BluesKaj> supernova_, look again
<JuJuBee> supernova_ : ubotu is a bot, not a person
<JuJuBee> Did  you follow my link?
<supernova_> JuJuBee: yes
<MrDigimon> Anyone that knows how to get rid of the signal 11 error in WolfET
<supernova_> .rpm
<sa> kane: back!
<kane> that run script generates the proper package doesnt it?
<BluesKaj> gawd
<sa> kane: that worked fine
<JuJuBee> No, it is a .run file...
<sa> kane: did "sudo halt" hybernate or shut off the system?
<kane> i forget how the silly ati drivers worked.
<kane> that halted.
<kane> turned it off
<supernova_> the big one yes.. but it inly opens as a textfile kind a thing ..
<kane> i meant to say.
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, this is not going to be easy for him unless you walk him thru it
<MrDigimon> where can i download drivers to Nvidia Vanta-16?
<kane> were you trying to shutdown or suspend?
<sa> kane: hmmm...that worked all fine though...but when I shut off the system by pressing turn off it does not work
<sa> kane: I was trying to shut down
<kane> thats real strange, sorry sir i dont know what might cause that...
<sa> kane: hmm
<sa> kane: thanks anyway! :)
<sa> kane: what exactly is suspend?
<supernova_> JuJuBee: when i folow the guide in the read me it says to type sh ./....
<supernova_> i do that and it executes but i get an error
<sa> kane: is there a site where I can find the short commands and their explanation?
<supernova_> JuJuBee: ./ati-installer.sh: 165: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<kane> sa: suspend basicly puts the computer to sleep.
<sa> kane: ok
<kane> saves power
<sa> kane: and if I hybernate the computer then?
<ubunturos> anyone using Kopete on Kubuntu 6.06?
<sa> kane: Hibernate, sorry
<ubunturos> sa: you save your current state of your computer onto the disk
<ubunturos> eeks, *save the current* (correction)
<kane> Hibernate is sorta like suspend but it actually saves the info from ram to disk.
<epimeth> my current state is 'seated'
<kane> oh yeah like ubuntuross aid.
<JuJuBee> supernova_ : do you still have the .run file?
<sa> ubunturos: oh, ok...thank you!
<sa> kane: thanks for your help!
<JuJuBee> If not, then try sh ati-installer.sh
<ubunturos> anyone using Kopete on Kubuntu 6.06?
<kane> sa here are some linux commands for you http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/linux/cmd/
<JuJuBee> ubunturos : yes.
<_rekisser_> Oh, i see U r discussing suspend. Can smb give me a link 2 simple manual? (Noob)
<supernova_> JuJuBee: yes i have the file
<JuJuBee> supernova_: chmod o+w that file and then ./ati-driver....
<ubunturos> JuJuBee: the docs of Kopete, are of which version of Kopete?
<supernova_> JuJuBee: i didnt unsterstand that last thing
<sa> kane: thanks!
<kane> np
<JuJuBee> supernova_ : you need to make the file executable...  chmod o+w {filename} will turn on the execute bit for the file you type (without the {}.
<supernova_> okey...
<supernova_> but it executes the file already (extrakting it and so on)
<supernova_> Uncompressing ATI Proprietary Linux Driver-8.28.8
<supernova_> ..
<JuJuBee> supernova_: then you run the file (I think the ati drivers need to be installed as root) by typing sudo ./ati-driver-installer-{whatever your version numbers are} and it will install
<JuJuBee> OK.  THen it installed.
<sa> kane: Can beryl work properly without a good graphics accelerator?
<JuJuBee> Check your K-menu for an ATI Control center.
<kane> depends on what you mean by good.
<supernova_> JuJuBee: then this line appears ./ati-installer.sh: 165: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<kane> what do you have?
<sa> kane: is there any info on beryl? as in, how to install and use?
<JuJuBee> Did you run the installer as root? (sudo )
<supernova_> just typed sh ./
<kane> sa if you go here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu and type in beryl for the search it should bring up that sort of info
<Dekkard> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sa> kane: nothing fancy, i have a intel GMA 900
<JuJuBee> supernova_ : the .run file is not a shell script.  run by : sudo ./ait-driver-installer ...
<supernova_> in the command promt it says username@username :$
<akrus> how to format SD card in FAT32? :)
<JuJuBee> supernova_: are you logged into the computer with an account that has sudo priv's?
<kane> sa: hrm, sec there was a good review of different card with berly the other day....
<supernova_> JuJuBee: i assume... fresh install
<kane> sa: here http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=730&num=1
<JuJuBee> supernova_: does your prompt litteraly say username@username ?
<sa> kane: ok
<supernova_> yes
<supernova_> tried sudo sh ./... but the same error appears
<JuJuBee> You created an account called username?
<icf7> akrus: Fastest way: mkfs.vfat /dev/[SDCARDDEVICE] 
<supernova_> JuJuBee: haha now i missunsterstood you
<JuJuBee> NO, just sudo ./ati-driver-installer...
<akrus> icf7: not working :)
<supernova_> it doesnt literaly say username.. it says my username
<icf7> akrus: Why?
<akrus> no idea
<akrus> akrus@flygroup:~$ sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdd1
<akrus> mkfs.vfat 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)
<akrus> that's all
<icf7> akrus: Well, do you get any error message?
<supernova_> JuJuBee: okey ill try.. but how did you know to type that (i want to learn)
<akrus> nothing o_O
<akrus> or is it supposed to be this way?
<akrus> it takes ~1 second
<akrus> 2gb disk drive
<supernova_> JuJuBee: so i shoult type sh ./ati-driver-installer ?
<akrus> and the files are still here :)
<sa> kane: hmm
<supernova_> cant open file
<akrus> working well with ext3
<JuJuBee> supernova_: NO, type sudo ./ati-driver-installer....
<icf7> akrus: The files are still there? Please unmount first
<akrus> but not with vfat
<akrus> icf7: sure i unmounted it :)
<JuJuBee> supernova_: use sh filename.sh when it is a shell script.
<icf7> akrus: so it works with mkfs.ext3 but not mkfs.vfat?
<akrus> yes
<akrus> vfat does nothing
<akrus> no error messages, just plain nothing :)
<icf7> akrus: mkfs.vfat has a verbose option -v, could cou paste that to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<supernova_> JuJuBee: by ........ you mean?
<akrus> ok one sec
<icf7> akrus: It's normal that it does not output anything
<akrus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23425/
<JuJuBee> supernova_ : https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.28.8-inst.html look for custom driver installation option.
<JuJuBee> supernova_ : whatever follows the ati-driver-installation in the filename.  I don't know what version you have.
<akrus> omg
<akrus> it's not convertable o_O
<icf7> akrus: That looks fine. Could you remount it and make sure you have no directory cache?
<akrus> ext3 also does nothing
<akrus> lemme check
<supernova_> JuJuBee: sorry if im slow but the complete filename is ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<sa> kane: another problem: when I look in the hardware for my graphics card it does not show the card that I have but a different intel card
<supernova_> so i should type sudo ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<JuJuBee> supernova_ : yes
<akrus> hm
<akrus> no cache o_O
<supernova_> JuJuBee: it says command not found then
<kane> sa: its likley just wrong, do you have 3d acceleration working?
<akrus> the files are present anyway
<JuJuBee> supernova_: ok, open a terminal window.
<epimeth> woo hoo! anybody want a perl script for checking pagerank?
<supernova_> open..
<akrus> while ext3
<akrus> Warning: could not read block 0: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read
<JuJuBee> supernova_: ok, when you type ls | more, can you see the file?
<akrus> other messages look okay
<sa> kane: hmm
<ahsyamim> yooo
<sa> kane: how do I check that? sorry
<akrus> lol nothing happens
<supernova_> yes i se the file and destop and then the rpm file
<JuJuBee> Or just ls, depending on how many files are in the current directory.
<JuJuBee> What about the .run file?
<supernova_> yes i se it
<JuJuBee> OK
<JuJuBee> now sudo chmod o+x ati-driver-install...
<^RiaN^> JuJuBee: what media player can playing .wmv format
<JuJuBee> ^RiaN^ : not sure.
<BluesKaj> mplayer
<^RiaN^> mplayer
<supernova_> JuJuBee: sudo chmod o+x ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<^RiaN^> oc
<JuJuBee> Yep
<supernova_> a new empty line just apeared
<JuJuBee> Good.
<ahsyamim> ello
<JuJuBee> now sudo ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<ahsyamim> what soft do neeed for webcam capturer
<kane> sa: do this glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<sa> kane: by the way, can you send the link to the konsole shortcuts again? i bookmarked the page but it didnt save, sorry
<icf7> akrus: Are you sure /dev/sdd1 is the right device?
<akrus> yes
<kane> sa: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/linux/cmd/
<supernova_> sudo ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run ?
<JuJuBee> supernova_: here is a link to a website with some good info....http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<akrus> trying with another card-reader
<JuJuBee> yes
<akrus> pocket pc also failed with formatting
<sa> kane: thank you
<akrus> returned success
<supernova_> okey same syntax error
<sa> kane: ok, I did the glxinfo: what do you need?
<icf7> akrus: are there other partitions on this card?
<kane> sa: OpenGL vendor string
<BluesKaj> ahsyamim, Avidemux ...I think :)
<sa> kane: tungsten graphics, inc
<akrus> the same :(
<akrus> no
<JuJuBee> supernova_: sorry, that should work fine. Something else wrong.... either file is corrupt or somethings misconfigured on your box. Mine worked flawlessly right after fresh install.
<icf7> akrus, ok, then what about deleting the whole disk and repartition?
<icf7> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdd1 removes everything on it
<akrus> hmmm
<supernova_> latest kubuntu too
<akrus> lemme try :)
<icf7> akrus: is write-lock activated ? ;)
<akrus> Clearing
<akrus> sure no :)
<supernova_> bad substitution... perhaps it means that my current drivers are better (perhaps i should uninstall them first?
<akrus> how long will it take to clean? :o
<supernova_> these drivers are old sine its an old card
<kane> sa: yes, i think thats correct for the intel some intel chipsets, you likley have it working.
<icf7> akrus: you can stop after a few seconds, the important blocks are in the beginning. You may have to clean all though if some tools detect backup blocks
<JuJuBee> supernova_: try typing aticonfig at command line...
<supernova_> JuJuBee: this is supposed to be a fix.. but what do i actually do by typing that? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1609940
<akrus> CTRL+C not working x)
<sa> kane: hmm, ok, thanks alot
<kane> anytime.
<sa> kane: one last question for now, a very simple one :)
<icf7> akrus: Wait a few secs, and maybe have a look into /var/log/messages (LONG file, use tail -f /var/log/messages)
<kane> whats that sir.
<sa> kane: How do I make firefox my default browser?
<akrus> lawl still the same
<akrus> May 31 17:48:18 flygroup kernel: [121387.256000]  sd 10:0:0:0: [sdg]  READ CAPACITY failed
<kane> sa: run update-alternatives --config x-www-browse
<kane> and select firefox
<jan___> how is the adress of the german channel?
<icf7> akrus: Well the problem seems to be a completely different one
<icf7> jan__: #kubuntu-de
<Dekkard> ubuntu-de ..?
<kane> might need to be sudo that i cant recall.
<akrus> maybe :(
<jan___> thank's
<Whiz2> is there a way i can get a ls to output to a txt file?
<JuJuBee> supernova_: use the terminal...
<JuJuBee> command line
<kane> Whiz2: ls > textfile
<Whiz2> ty
<Dekkard> konsole ..under session has a print function
<sa> kane: where do I run it?
<JuJuBee> Anybody here use NIS and feisty?
<kane> a terminal.
<kane> konsole
<kane> but it has to be : sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browse
<icf7> akrus: Have you ever written anything to that card? Did it work?
<akrus> sure
<akrus> but lately it started to work wrong
<akrus> some files are not readable
<akrus> but mostly working
<supernova_> JuJuBee: i typed that which it said on the page and a got a bith further but now it says...
<akrus> even after writing them
<sa> kane: sorry, what is the command? (linux newbie)
<supernova_> Detected version of X does not have a matching 'x720' directory
<supernova_> You may override the detected version using the following syntax:
<supernova_> X_VERSION=<xdir> ./ati-driver-installer-<ver>-<arch>.run [--install] 
<sa> kane: I wrote the command you wrote before but I get "command not found"
<kane> hrm....
<kane> oh well i gave you the wrong option but it should be on a default intstall.
<kane> its just: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<kane> all it does is manipulate sys links to point to whatever browser you pick.
<epimeth> oohh... adept update... cool
<sa> kane: oh ok...i missed that line above...just saw it, so sorry
<akrus> synaptic > adept
<aseigo> really? i find synaptic inane
<kane> oh no worries.
<epimeth> syanptic speed < adept speed
<epimeth> :-D
<meemohello> hello
<akrus> but it's better anyway~
<akrus> and adept crashes sometimes
<akrus> that sucks
<kane> apt-get > synaptic
<akrus> xD
<akrus> kane: confirmed
<epimeth> w00t @ kane
<aseigo> or have they fixed the "popup dialog circus" and "we're going to hide the terminal you need to interact with inside a collapsing widget and make it postage stamp sized"?
<rashid> hi
<icf7> arkus: You may want to search launchpad.net, i.e. http://www.google.de/search?q=+site%3Abugs.launchpad.net+%22READ+CAPACITY+failed%22&btnG=Search
<meemohello> i have a problem in sound, first it started to be choppy, then it stopped at all. but realplayer and flash player still have sound, can anybody help or at least guide me whre to search ?
<icf7> arkus: Other than that, I'm sorry I can't help you
<epimeth> akrus: I only ever had adept crash on me when I got the feisty beta... ever since feisty went stable adept has been fine for me
<sa> kane: ok! thanks a lot for your help
<rashid> hi , how can i get realplayer please? i am newbie
<JuJuBee> supernova_: I'm no expert by any means, I don't know how to proceed. You need someone with better knowledge of X.
<sa> kane: appretiated...
<supernova_> okey.. but thank you for your help!
<kane> sa: np, just happy to help.
<JuJuBee> np
<c1|freaky> what is a good virus protection? and should i use a firewall with kubuntu?
<epimeth> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<JuJuBee> I get plenty of it myself...
<JuJuBee> happy to be able to give...
<c1|freaky> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<epimeth> c1|freaky: and as for a firewall, it is always best to use one... preferably a hardware solution
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, that error is common when installing the fglrx driver , usually it can be safely ignored
<epimeth> c1|freaky: but linux does come with a firewall... its called iptables
<epimeth> c1|freaky: I know there are gui frontends for it, I just don't remember what they are
<SlimeyPete> firestarter.
<c1|freaky> there is a virus arround for openoffice which also works with linux (per script) and sends itself via dcc (irc) to other users
<meemohello> I have Ubuntu Fiesty and I have problem with sound, can anyone guide me where to look or at least *where to ask* ?
<c1|freaky> k, thx
<epimeth> firestarter is for gname!  guarddog :-)
<epimeth> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<epimeth> did anyone hear about that linux virus found in the wild a bit ago?
<hunger> Can I move the sidebar in konqeror to the right side?
<meemohello> can any one read what i send ? anyone ?
<hunger> meemohello: I can read what you send.
<SlimeyPete> meemohello: yes
<meemohello> hunger: thanks
<epimeth> why wouldn't we able able to read it?
<meemohello> SlimeyPete: thanks
<epimeth> anyone can post here... its private messages that you need to register to use :-)
<meemohello> is this the right place to ask for help in a sound problem ?
<epimeth> depends on the problem
<SlimeyPete> if you run kubuntu, yes
<SlimeyPete> if you're running plain ubuntu, #ubuntu is a better place to ask
<meemohello> thank you very much, i will go ask there as i am using ubuntu
<icf7> Where do I get the debootstrap script to use a gutsy-pbuilder on feisty?
<epimeth> why to ubuntu newbies people show up here a lot?
<kumamoto> epimeth: desperate for help  or attention
<icf7> oops, wrong channel
* epimeth waves his hand in the air
<epimeth> oh! oh! look at me!!!!!
<epimeth> :-p
<epimeth> icf7: how did you get here?!?!?
<pm1> wat software would i use on kubuntu to wat .divx files
<icf7> epimeth: Used wrong tab
<epimeth> pm1: .divx files are .avi... just change the name and use kaffeine
<Whiz2> i have a directory that has thousands of files i need deleted. if I do rm /directory/* i get the error that there are too many arguments... is there an easier way to delete these files without having to delete the directory itself?
<epimeth> icf7: xirc comes with a #kubuntu tab by default?
<epimeth> those sneaky bastards...
<epimeth> :-
<epimeth> :-)
<epimeth> Whiz2: is it a flat directory?
<Whiz2> epimeth: define "flat"
<icf7> epimeth: no, I am here to provide support and read interesting things about kubuntu, i.e. for arkus SD card's problem
<epimeth> Whiz2: or does it have subdirectories you need to keep?
<epimeth> icf7: ahh... cool
<pm1> epimeth do i need to download kaffine
<Whiz2> epimeth: no subs. it is a directory that stores mail that hasn't been delivered (spam) i just found out that my mail server has been used as a spam relay.
<epimeth> icf7: we would have helped meemo... he just ran off...
<epimeth> pm1: it should be installed by default
<epimeth> pm1: otherwise, open up adept and search for kaffeine
<epimeth> pm1: or apt-get install kaffeine
<epimeth> Whiz2: rm -r /directory
<rmd_> pm1: install VLC
<pascal> How do I set the embedded multimedia player to something else than kaffeine in konqueror?
<Whiz2> epimeth: everything inside the directory itself can go, but the directory itself must stay
<epimeth> oohhh
<epimeth> right
<epimeth> ummm
<rollerskatejamms> I just installed the kubuntu-desktop over a regular ubuntu feisty install, and my sound wont work in KDE
<epimeth> can't you just recreate the directory after you delete it?
<rmd_> rollerskatejamms: intel?
<pm1> wats vlc
<SlimeyPete> VideoLAN Client. It's a media player.
<rmd_> pm1: a superior media player to kaffeine.
<Whiz2> i dunno the rights that need to be set for the directory if i recreate it
<rollerskatejamms> rmd_: hmm
<rmd_> rollerskatejamms: that is, if you lspci can you see that your sound hard is an intel model?
<rollerskatejamms> rmd_: I donnu this isnt my normal computer, how can I identify my sound card. lspci?
<icf7> Whiz2: ls -l direcotry shows them
<icf7> Whiz2: change with chmod and chown
<Whiz2> and i dunno how to read the right when i look at them,m because they are not in 777 type format
<rmd_> rollerskatejamms: yeah, just lspci
<rmd_> rollerskatejamms: alternatively, you can upen up "kcontrol" and look in there
<icf7> Whiz2: Well post them, and we'll translate them
<Whiz2> one moment please...
<icf7> Whiz2: But find dir -exec rm '{}' ';' will do the job you want
<pm1> i have kaffeine so how do i open  a div x file
* dr_willis wonders if thers a File->open menu item
<Whiz2> icf7: without removing the directory?
<rollerskatejamms> rmd_: Ok, well alsa works under gnome, so i set it to ALSA
<epimeth> Whiz2: the permissions are 3 sets of rwx (read/write/exec).  first is for owner, second is group, third is everyone
<rmd_> pm1: you have to download some extra packages with codecs in them.  seriously, just download VLC.  it will make your life easier
<epimeth> r = 4, w = 2, x = 1
<icf7> Whiz2: yes, rm needs the -r flag to remove directories
<epimeth> Whiz2: add them together to get the equivalent number
<kumamoto> anyone using a dev app like bluefish or scite?
<rmd_> rollerskatejamms: i know, but i'm asking because i had similar problems when i upgraded to the new kernel, it has broken sound under KDE
<rmd_> rollerskatejamms: and i've got an intel card on a dell laptop
<icf7> kumamoto: Yes, Quanta, kate and Eclipse ;)
<rollerskatejamms> rmd_: I don't think its intel, given that this is a dell pc with an amd cpu, and lspci says lots of stuff about nvidia.
<rollerskatejamms> rmd_: nothign about audio or sound though
<Whiz2> icf7: {} would be the dir name?
<epimeth> Whiz2: so for example, rwxr-xr-x = 755... and r-xr--r-- is 544
<rmd_> roller: nothing about audio or sound at all?
<rollerskatejamms> rmd_: not in lcpci
<icf7> no, directory in   find directory -exec '{}' ';'
<rollerskatejamms> rmd_: but it worked a second ago
<icf7> '{}' is replaced with every filename in that directory
<epimeth> Whiz2: and r-------- is 400
<icf7> Whiz2: But the easiest way is deleting the whole directory and recreating it
<kumamoto> I have both installed but for some reason 'open url' part doesn't work
<rollerskatejamms> rmd_: not that i can see, want me to pastebin it? its short
<pm1> can any1 help i have kaffine how do i open a divfile with it ????x
<rmd_> rollerskatejamms: if you dont see anything about an audio controller when you run lspci, youve got some bigger problems. yeah pastebin it.  i want to see this
<epimeth> pm1: did you rename the file to .avi?
<rollerskatejamms> rmd_: actually no it does show up when i do sudo lcpci, i did it as my regular use before
<pm1> no
<rmd_> pm1: sudo apt-cache search codecs
<epimeth> pm1: thats the first thing I told you to do :-)
<rmd_> pm1: and install anything that reports that it has codecs in it
* epimeth gives pm1 a dunce cap
<rollerskatejamms> rmd_: 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<rmd_> pm1: or just install VLC and make your life infinitely easier
<epimeth> pm1: now wear that until I finish helping you
<rmd_> rollerskatejamms: ok.  now which kernel version are you using?
<pm1> rmd .... were u get vlc
<rmd_> pm1: sudo apt-get install vlc
<rollerskatejamms> rmd_: the newest feisty kernel . . .. uh 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP
<kumamoto> icf7: does opening a url using those dev apps work for u?
<rollerskatejamms> rmd_: keep in mind sound works just fine under gnome/ubuntu-desktop
<icf7> kumamoto: Yes, if it's a KDE application (quanta, kate)
<rmd_> rollerskatejamms: i'm sure it does.  have you tried booting the previous kernel.  i'm still using the old one because the new one broke my sound. ;)
<dr_willis> amazing how easy the packageing system makes isntalling stuff. :)
<rollerskatejamms> rmd_: idk if its even still installed.
<kumamoto> for some reason mine doesn't work one bit
<Whiz2> icf7: so if i typed find /var/spool/exim4/input -exec rm '{}' ';' it will remove everything in the input dir, but not input itself?
<rollerskatejamms> rmd_: yeah i havent . . . but thats not really a fix.
<icf7> it will remove everything that's not a directory in that dir
<rmd_> rollerskatejamms: unless you removed the image, it is still there.  the update process should have made a new grub menu.lst that has both kernels.
<rollerskatejamms> rmd_: I havent done anything, but its not my computer, at least it wasnt.
<Whiz2> icf7: you just made my day :-D
<rmd_> rollerskatejamms: i know it's not technically a fix, but it works, and there's nothing wrong with the old kernel.
<epimeth> I guess pm1 doesn't want help... I'll bbl folks
<rollerskatejamms> rmd_: yes but im one of those people who has to have the newest version of everything, no matter how silly, even if its 2.6.000000002 vs 2.6.00000001
<rmd_> rollerskatejamms: what i'm saying is that i dont know how to fix it.  you could try downloading dev files and the newest alsa and compiling/intalling it
<dr_willis> !find
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> !find vlc
<ubotu> Found: libvlc0, libvlc0-dev, mozilla-plugin-vlc, vlc, vlc-nox (and 8 others)
<rollerskatejamms> rmd_: mmmm. or i could go back to gnome :-D
<rmd_> rollerskatejamms: true, you could.
<rmd_> *shrug*  its a personal call.  i like KDE.  i dont mind using a week-old kernel... so i'm fine :)
<rollerskatejamms> rmd_: in fact just for arguments sake let me see if that even still works
<rmd_> k
<Whiz2> icf7: why would find tell me that a file no longer exists? If it can name the file, doesn't that mean it's there?
<pm1> rmd thanks :>:>:>:> i got it i can watch shrek 3 now !!!
<Whiz2> icf7: sorry not "no longer exists" "No such file ot directory"
<icf7> Whiz2: maybe it's temporary and got deleted?
<rmd_> pm1: oh good!  i can log your IP and report you now you scumbag.
<Whiz2> doubtful. it's an email
<icf7> Whiz2: Could you post the whole message?
<pm1> what
<rmd_> pm1: i mean you've pirated a movie and i'm reporting your IP
<pm1> y
<rmd_> pm1: because you've pirated a movie
<Whiz2> icf7: find: /var/spool/exim4/input/1HteSU-000678-DL-J: No such file or directory
<pm1> its on a syt :S
<rmd_> pm1: don't worry
<rmd_> pm1: they keep plenty of logs that can identify you personally
<^RiaN^> hiii alll
<pm1> thanks for ur help
<icf7> Whiz2: Sorry, I have no idea - unless you typed in find /var/spool/exim4/input/1HteSU-000678-DL-J ...
<kane> whoever they, they sure do.
<kane> they also know you took those basketball cards when you were 13 they were just waiting for you to slip up again.
<Whiz2> icf7: i typed in find /var/spool/exim4/input -exec rm '{}' ';'
<rollerskatejamms> rmd_: it now mysteriously works
<rollerskatejamms> rmd:_ Does kopete have no sound theme by default?
<rmd_> rollerskatejamms: you'll have to look on your own, i dont IM
<rollerskatejamms> ok
<Dan[Laptop] > Hi, I'm having a bit of trouble booting from my Ubuntu Live CD.
<icf7> Whiz2: No idea. Did the process stop?
<^RiaN^> can someone help hot to enable bsa on nvidia
<rmd_> Dan[Laptop] : so why don't you go into the #ubuntu channel and ask there?
<Dan[Laptop] > Every time I try to boot from the CD it ends up booting windows.
<Dan[Laptop] > oh wait
<Dan[Laptop] > wrong chan.
<^RiaN^> can someone help how to enable bsa on nvidia
<Dan[Laptop] > sorry
<Whiz2> icf7: no, but it gave me that error on 2 files
<icf7> Whiz2: Do they still exist?
<icf7> ^RiaN^: If you tell me what bsa is, maybe
<^RiaN^> i dunno what it is sba
<^RiaN^> but i see it on the forum
<rollerskatejamms> Ok so, sound is working for me, but for some reason not in Kopete. I HAVE enabled kopete sounds. Any ideas why?
<Whiz2> icf7: i have no way of really knowing, unless you think i should do an ls for those specific files?
<icf7> ^RiaN^: Well, what do you want to change by performing the action described in the forum?
<Whiz2> icf7: the process is still going
<^RiaN^> title "how to enable agp fast write and BSA"
<icf7> Whiz2: exactly ;)
<icf7> ^RiaN^: link?
<^RiaN^> wait
<^RiaN^> ice7: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Nvidia_Driver_AGP_FastWrite_and_Side_Band_Addressing
<Whiz2> icf7: no on both files
<Whiz2> odd
<killermach> FYI: yesterday I could not ssh to my machine and forward port 5900 back through the tunnel, this was because 5900 was already bound to by local desktop sharing, solution, I forwarded port 5920 back thru the tunnel to port 5900 on ssh client machine
<icf7> ^RiaN^: Well, it's SBA, and not BSA, and where's your problem with that guide except it's neither official nor for current distributions?
<Whiz2> icf7: i think i've got it figured out now. ty for the help. i wrote down that find command for later use. ;-)
<^RiaN^> heheh
<^RiaN^> sory i'm wrong
<Whiz2> epimeth: thank you for the information on file permissions. I'll keep it for future use as well. :-)
<^RiaN^> ice7: i've do all what's wrote on the forum, but just my sba can't be enable
<pascal> How do I set the embedded multimedia player to something else than kaffeine in konqueror?
<icf7> ^RiaN^: why not? What part does not work?
<rmd_> ok
<rmd_> firefox has decided to start every time i boot kde and i'm not happy about it at all
<rmd_> it's not in autostart
<rmd_> how do i make it stop?
<dwbell> is kde set to restore session on login?
<^RiaN^> icf7: wait
<rmd_> dwbell: it might be.  but firefox is never open when i logout/quit
<^RiaN^> i'll open my konsole
<rmd_> lemme check, though
<Chani> how do I stop that darn guidance thing from starting when I log in? it keeps hibernating my laptop when it shouldn't!
<sercik> someone remember the name of kde program to configure startup services?
<^RiaN^> glxgears -printfps
<^RiaN^> Error: couldn't open display (null)
<rmd_> dwbell: yeah, session manager confirms that it should restore previous session.  changing it to starting with an empty session
<^RiaN^> icf7: u still there
<dwbell> rmd_: I bet that will solve it. To my knowledge it is the only way other than ~/.kde/Autostart to have an app start at login.
<icf7> ^RiaN^: your problem is a completly different one. Did glxgears work before?
<rmd_> dwbell: still does it
<rmd_> it doesnt start anything else
<rmd_> just firefox
<^RiaN^> Status:          Enabled
<^RiaN^> Driver:          AGPGART
<^RiaN^> AGP Rate:        4x
<^RiaN^> Fast Writes:     Enabled
<^RiaN^> SBA:             Disabled
<dwbell> rmd_: then I'm clueless, sorry
<Chani> oh bleep.
<Chani> The following packages are BROKEN: kubuntu-desktop
<Chani> The following packages will be REMOVED: kde-guidance-powermanager
<Chani> now aptitude wants to remove kubuntu-desktop
<Jucato> Chani: what did you try to do? :)
<Chani> Jucato: remove kde-guidance-powermanager
<Chani> the bloody thing won't go away
<Jucato> Chani: ah then that's natural :)
<Chani> how do I make it never ever start again, short of deleting hte executable?
<Jucato> Chani: remove it from /usr/share/autostart
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody know how to get gmail working properly in Konqueror? I've tried chaning my browser identication to IE, Firefox, Etc.
<Chani> ahhhh
<rmd_> Chani: removing kubuntu-desktop won't do anything.  its just a named meta-package.
<Chani> rollerskatejamms: it used to work by default in kubuntu. it stopped working for me last week. might need a newer version
<rmd_> rollerskatejamms: you can set gmail to display in standard HTML.  but i've never seen it display correctly any other way
<rollerskatejamms> Chani: if you google remove kubuntu theres a script out there somewhere. also if you installed it with aptitude, and you remove it with aptitude, it will remove everything for you
<icf7> ^RiaN^: Which Kubuntu version are you using? The most recent ones don't even have the glxgears -printfps option
<rollerskatejamms> rmd_: but . . . isnt KHTML basically gecko?
<dwbell> rmd_: did you check bothe /usr/share/autostart and ~/.kde/Autostart? fir firefox?
<Chani> rmd_: no, that's the awful way. kubuntu sets konq to identify as ff, which used to make gmail work
<rmd_> dwbell: its not listed in either
<^RiaN^> icf7: kubuntu 6.06
<milian_lt> servus
<rollerskatejamms> thats pretty lame. back to firefox then
<milian_lt> ups
<milian_lt> wrong channel
<milian_lt> sorry
<icf7> ^RiaN^: Did glxgears work before you tried to install SBA?
<Chani> rollerskatejamms: what version do you have?
<Chani> rollerskatejamms: google keeps doing weird things to break konq. I'm really starting to wonder if they do it on purpose
<dwbell> rmd_: one more for you, how about /etc/xdg/autostart? If you're using gnome /usr/share/gnome/autostart?
<rollerskatejamms> Chani: Oh I think they DEFINITELY do it on purpose.
<^RiaN^> icf7: om sorry, but i've to go now
<rollerskatejamms> Chani: In fact I think next week I'll ask
<rollerskatejamms> or in 2 weeks rather
<Chani> rollerskatejamms: what version of konq do you have?
<^RiaN^> my cyber cafe will close for now
<rmd_> dwbell: i don't use gnome
<^RiaN^> see u
<rollerskatejamms> Chani: uh whatever the latest in feisty is
<dwbell> rmd_: run 'locate autostart' from terminal (no quotes) to find anyother places apps could be autostarting from. maybe locate firefox would turnup something suspisious.
<rollerskatejamms> 3.5.7
<rollerskatejamms> 3.5.6*
<Chani> damn. I was hoping feisy had it fixed. I'm still on edgy
<rollerskatejamms> Eww edgy
<rollerskatejamms> Also konquerer doesnt seem to honor my font changes
<Chani> I'm also wondering if my school proxy is interfering
<rollerskatejamms> I set new default fonts and it makes no difference, yet it works fine in firefox when I do the same thing
<Chani> yeah, it started doing that to me a couple months ago too
<Chani> I really should've filed a bug
<rollerskatejamms> Chani: the font thing?
<rollerskatejamms> Cuz if you use liberation fonts, text that normally appears weird on linux apperas correctly. i.e. go look at the utorrent.com website
<Chani> I use special chinese-friendly fonts
<Chani> have to use em until kde4, when font stuff will work better
<rollerskatejamms> Chani: Interesting, My font changes are no longer honored under Firefox either, on KDE. Only on gnome. Ok wtf.
<Chani> weeeird
<rollerskatejamms> kde is starting to piss me off.
<Chani> kubuntu is starting to piss me off. :)
<Chani> I'd try updating my gentoo partition, but on this lousy connection it'd take forever
<icf7> Firefox has a dedicated font configuration, so you should be pissed off by it
<rollerskatejamms> Chani: maybe if i set the default fonts in kcontrol
<tro> is it normal for a kernel to cache ~512mb of memory and never use it?
<tro> it's just swapping a lot right now
* pascal thinks nobody knows the answer to my question
<pascal> How do I set the embedded multimedia player to something else than kaffeine in konqueror?
* rmd_ breaks down and reinstalls firefox
<rmd_> pascal: you dont.  it has to be a kde app to be an embeded player
<epimeth> rollerskatejamms: why is kde pissing you off?
<dwbell> rollerskatejamms: in System settings -> appearance -> GTK Styles and fonts is Use my KDE fonts in GTK applications ticked off?
<Chani> oh yeah, and java has stopped working in konq, but it works in FF (after half an hour of tweaking)
<Chani> this also might be a proxy issue
<pascal> rmd, but earlier it was kmplayer. i feisty its Kaffeine
<icf7> tro: Maybe you wrote to /dev/shm or another ramdisk?
<Chani> pascal: it's in kcontrol somewhere
<Chani> pascal: file association stuff
<lewix> how to play wmp video
<titanix88> hendaus: hi, how is ur linux ging?
<titanix88> hendaus: hi, how is ur linux going?
<Chani> lewix: I would try kmplayer
<lewix> streaming video online with firefox
<pascal> chani also when it's embedded in a website?
<szaku> hi, how can I unrar a file?
<rmd_> okay
<rmd_> i've autoremoved and reinstalled firefox
<rmd_> and it is still doing it
<pascal> chani, I like to use kaffeine, but it's embedded interface doesn't allow fullscreen (wtf!)
<lewix> huh
<rollerskatejamms> dwbell: tried that
<titanix88> szaku: dload 'rar' package.
<titanix88> szaku: install 'rar' package.
<rollerskatejamms> dwbell: Anyway since when is firefox GTK? I thought it was XUL, something totally seperate
<tro> icf7: i don't think i personally did anything like that, but maybe some application did? i do have vmware running
<dwbell> rmd_: removing will leave behind config files, I think adept has an option called purge that will remove settings
<tro> icf7: but it doesn't seem normal to completely ignore half of my memory
<JuJuBee> Is LDAP > NIS for small installations?
<Bios1992> Are there any plans for a restricted manager in QT? I've seen the spec in launchpad, but it's all blocked...
<yuriy> JuJuBee: did you get your problem figured out? is the + thing a normal thing used for NIS? do you know if it's used for anything else?
<JuJuBee> yuriy : it is normal for NIS.
<JuJuBee> Required.
<icf7> tro: If VMware is running, this may be caused by the guest OS memory
<JuJuBee> When I remove it, the list of users on the server goes away.
<JuJuBee> Just cannot log into any of my NIS accounts now either.
<dwbell> rollerskatejamms: firefox is both XUL and GTK, GTK is a rendering engine and XUL is a scripting language (at least thats how I understand it). native kde apps use QT and native gnome apps use GTK.
<yuriy> JuJuBee: i was just thinking if we need to patch userconfig to ignore lines starting with + or something else
<JuJuBee> Figured I'd try my hand at LDAP if not too difficult.
<tro> icf7: the guest OS is configured to take up no more than 300-something MB. That still leave a good 200MB never used
<tro> besides, I had vmware running on a gentoo machine and all the memory was used as usual
<yuriy> JuJuBee: could you file a bug, please?
<JuJuBee> That would solve one problem.  But now I have another.  I spent soo much time logging in as admin, I haven't checked my NIS login for a while.
<JuJuBee> Where do I file a bug?
<JuJuBee> Tried sending email to sime again, bounced again.
<JuJuBee> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<yuriy> gah note to canonical: buy launchpad.com domain
<yuriy> JuJuBee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+filebug
<JuJuBee> got it.
<djdarkman> hy I did a fresh reinstall for kubuntu, but I can`t see my mouse pointer what should I do? my display isn`t deteced eighter
<tro> ice9: i do have "devshm                502M     0  502M   0% /dev/shm" showing in "df -h", though. what is that anyway?
<djdarkman> this is a very old bug I can`t believe it`s still present in feisty
<yuriy> djdarkman: have you filed this bug?
<rollerskatejamms> If I do dpkg-reconfigure usplash-theme-ubuntu will that restore my regular ubuntu splash screen (i like it more then kubuntu's)
<djdarkman> I can`t file the bug cause I can`t be sure what`s the problem here
<Bios1992>  Are there any plans for a restricted manager in QT? I've seen the spec in launchpad, but it's all blocked...
<SlimeyPete> rollerskatejamms: not sure. Give it a go, and find out :)
<rollerskatejamms> Bios1992: sudo apt-get install synaptic :-D
<rollerskatejamms> I may keep using KDE, but I'll never use adept over synaptic
<Bios1992> What do you mean?
<djdarkman> btw why does my monitors resolution detected badly if I install an nvidia driver?
<rollerskatejamms> Bios1992: you can also just install ubuntu's regular restricted-manager
<Bios1992> Yes, I know, but I would have to install gtk packages, wouldn't I? Also, it would be useful to have it installed by default
<khore> i have just installed fawn and i hear a very high pitched background sound all the time when i play an audio file (in amarok), and then, after a while, the background sound stops playing and then it plays again as soon as i play some audio file again
<khore> why is this?
<Graham> khore: Because there's a high pitched background sound in the audio file?
<khore> Graham: no, it looks like it's from the audio driver
<khore> Graham: the audio file stops playing thirty seconds before the background sound stops hearing
<djdarkman> is there a way to make my mouse visible,why can`t I see my cursor, how can I debug this?
<Graham> You're not making any sense
<khore> Graham: this sound looks like it shows when the sound card is on
<Graham> khore: I don't understand what the hell you're on about.
<Graham> djdarkman: You... don't have a cursor
<Graham> All the time?
<Graham> Have you previously had a cursor?
<djdarkman> yep, and I can still use it
<djdarkman> but I don`t see it
<djdarkman> no mather what theme I select
<djdarkman> even If I start something I can see the bouncing icon where my mouse is
<djdarkman> but it just doesn`t show my mouse`s pointer for some reason
<djdarkman> to make thing even more idiotic, I plug in an USB mouse it works too but I just doesn`t show the cursor and I don`t get no error message
<jitendra> hi
<khore> Graham: i run amarok or any audio app and then i play an audio file in it. as soon as it starts playing, i hear a sharp background sound. then i stop playing the audio file, but the sharp background sound is still hearing. then i close the audio app, but the sharp background sound is still hearing. then i logout, but the sharp background sound is still hearing. after 30-60 seconds, the sharp background sound stops hearing. is it clear now?
<Skunk> sounds like a driver glitch
<khore> Skunk: oops, i just discovered that the sharp background sound stops hearing as soon as i logout -- does this change your attempted diagnostic?
<jitendra> hello
<Graham> djdarkman: Sounds like a problem with your xorg config
<Skunk> khore: slightly. when you log out it stops the amarok process, cutting off the sound feed to your sound card. you might uninstall and reinstall the sound system driver youre using (alsa, arts, etc) if that doesnt work, remove and reinstall amarok
<Skunk> does it happen with any other media players like xmms or kaffiene?
<||arifaX> hi, i changed my laptop (same model) by just changing the hdd. i fixed my mac-addresses for the network cards in /etc/iftab now I think I need to do the same for my built in bluetooth device because my bluetooth mouse does no longer work. any ideas in which config files I should look?
<balaji> hey people i have a poblem
<balaji> i get a grub loader error 21
<balaji> i recently loaded ubuntu 7.04 on a usb harddrive
<balaji> i have kubuntu on the laptop harddisk
<balaji> help!
<djdarkman> Graham: but where is the problem? (it is very hard to do anything without seeing my mouse pointer)
<shabo> balaji: have u set MBR correctly?
<neoncode> Is it possible to accsess a CD-ROM drive from my laptop(running Ubuntu) via my main computer(running Kubuntu)?
<balaji> shabo how to do that pleae help
<balaji> iam in trouble
<ubuntu_> test
<shabo> balaji: try google that error, else install another boot loader fe. lilo
<balaji> another boot loader meaning?
<nahemoth> did anyone installed kde 4 alpha?
<shabo> balaji: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2005/02/msg00415.html maybe this will help u ;)
<Skunk> nahemoth: nah not yet but i want to
<aethelrick> greetings all
<aethelrick> anyone know how to change the volume increment/decrement value of kmix
<djdarkman> ok so if I`m not a xorg.conf specialist means that I won`t see my mouse cursor?
<nahemoth> Skunk:  actually me too :)
<nahemoth> Skunk: I downloaded the files, and tried to install them, it completed even, but I couldn't see any change
<khore> Skunk: it does the same with xmms, it's just that this time the sharp background sound stops as soon as i stop playing the audio file
<djdarkman> so can someone help me find out why I can`t see my mouse cursor or not?
<Skunk> khore: what sound system are you using? are you using arts or alsa, etc
<Skunk> you can find out by going to the k menu, then system settings, then sound system
<aethelrick> djdarkman - what graphics card you got?
<ja> hi
<nflgr> fdgqdf
<ubuntu_> can I open kmail outside of Kontact?
<aethelrick> yes... just type kmail in a console
<aethelrick> or make a menu item for it :)
<djdarkman> aethelrick nvidia geforce 6100
<djdarkman> note : it worked in the previous installation, but I had to tweak the xorg.conf badly there too
<Nostferka> I am in x terminal: How to i log into my kde desktop?
<Nostferka> I have it installe
<Nostferka> i just need to know how to start the session
<djdarkman> startkde I think
<djdarkman> or alt+ctrl+f7 maybe
<chuen> Hi. I've been using and app which calls a shared libraray. Suddently (for no apparent reason) I'm getting the error that it can't find or open the shared object file
<balaji_> i found out that the grub has to be changed but how to do that
<balaji_> ????
<Nostferka> Cheers
<chuen> Is there any reason why the change might have occured which makes this happen?
<NiceGuyUK> Is there a way to integrate GPG into KDe so I can right-click a file in Konqeror and encrypt it using my GPG key ?
<khore> Skunk: when i use oss (or something like that) i still hear a sharp background, only it is probably one tone lower pitched and more intense; i am using alsa
<chuen> I get "No such file or directory
<chuen> ", but there is!
<DaSkreech> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Nostferka> I got a load of errors..
<Nostferka> how do i reinstall kde?
<balaji_> just diable the setting when u startup
<sercik> hi all!
<khore> Skunk: so it seems the problem is lower level than alsa
<balaji_> disable
<DaSkreech> Nostferka: aptitude remove kdelibs2c4a I think
<sercik> someone knows a program like cpu-z for linux?
<chuen> Anyone?
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm gonna go out on a limb and say this isn't right: camera://Sandisk Sansa e260@[usb:002,009] /
<NiceGuyUK> DaSkreech: thanks dude, foudn the bit I need
<NiceGuyUK> sudo aptitude install kgpg
<selolie> hi!
<NiceGuyUK> *cough* leave IRC first *cough*
<DaSkreech> *laughs*
<selolie> what is the "command" to kill amarok please
<sercik> someone knows a program to analyze hardware under linux??
<sercik> like cpu-z for windows
<sercik> selolie: try killall amarok
<selolie> thank you sercik
<sercik> every window can be closed using xkill
<sercik> do alt+f2 and write xkill
<Skunk> khore: it seems like its an issue with  your sound card or its drivers. has this ever happened before?
<selolie> ok
<sercik> then click on window to kill!
<payam> #kubuntu.se
<sercik> selolie: to see all processes running you can use ksysguard
<sercik> or from konsole ps -ax
<payam> #Ubuntu
<sercik> payam you need to write /j before channel name
<sercik> like /j #ubuntu
<sercik> please someone knows a program to analyze hardware under linux?? like cpu-z under windows??
<payam> I know but i use to write #kubuntu first och then i click on it
<DaSkreech> what does cpu-z do?
<sercik> DaSkreech: i need to see fsb and multiply!
<DaSkreech> Umm
<sercik> then it is possible to change multiplier and voltage under linux?
<DaSkreech> lshw doesn't help I guess ?
<payam> I have  qustion
<payam> How can i chatt with other people here .
<DaSkreech> payam: You just did
<payam> People who dont ask wbout Linux
<DaSkreech> congrats
<DaSkreech> Oooh
<DaSkreech> !OT
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<sercik> DaSkreech: i see some informations but not what i need!
<Nostferka> ok so im logged onto a kinda temporary kde
<payam> !OT
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<DaSkreech> sercik: the info is in /proc I'm sure
<khore> Skunk: it's a new computer
<khore> Skunk: it's a new mainboard
<sercik> ok but i like a program to see fsb and multiplier directly i think it exists!
<DaSkreech> sercik: I'm sure there is one.
<sercik> also i!
<ph8> hey hey all  - does anyone know the 'approved' method of installing nvidia drivers? -> is it direct from the nvidia site?
<sercik> i think that the best way is use envy
<sercik> i have tried all methods!
<sercik> perhaps envy is not ready for feisty if you use feisty you can download from nvidia and compile
<hyuma> ph8:  I've used a .deb utility for Nvidia
<morneHeru> ph8: have you tried installing nvidia-glx?
<ph8> i tried installing -new originally
<hyuma> search on google for "envy"
<ph8> when that didn't work i removed it and tried installing with the nvidia .run
<ph8> I was always told things like envy were bad?
<jacques> Is there a way to find out the kind of keyboard I am using so I can enable the hotkey buttons
<ph8> or is it really good and i've been mislead?
<hyuma> envy is a script for Nvidia and ATI that lsearch for you all that you need
<ph8> cheers
<hyuma> envy is very good
<ph8> alright - i'll give it a go
<ph8> let you know later!
<bch> if I don't want a module to load at boot, how can it de-active it without recompiling the kernel?
<morneHeru> which module is it, bch?
<bch> sata_sil24
<bch> I want it to use a different module that I built from source. sii_3124
<bch> i added 'insmod sii_3124' to /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit
<bch> and that loads it find, but i think i need to remove the open source driver first
<morneHeru> I think it's /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist that you need to add sata_sil24 to
<bch> thanks. I read about blacklist, but didn't know where that was
<Jazon> i am installing feisty on a mates desktop, and am running into a problem i can't seem to get past.
<morneHeru> :) hope it works
<ph8> haha
<ph8> envy worked!
<ph8> thanks guys!
<Jazon> he has a belkin usb wifi
<Jazon> the problem is i cant make it work
<Jazon> it shows up as wlan0
<Jazon> i did sudo iwconfig wlan0 ap xx:xx:xx:xx
<Jazon> etc
<Jazon> the wild thing is that the live cd it worked
<Jazon> so am hopeing for some pointers
<Jazon> *hoping
<Jazon> Jucato: kumusta?  ikina gagalok kong mukilala kayo
<Jazon> lol  spelling WAY bad!  Jucato:  make any sense of that? heh
<Jucato> Jazon: yep :)
<Jucato> heheh hi Jazon :)
<Jazon> how are you dude?  staying dry?
<Jucato> depends on what you mean by "dry"... :)
<Jazon> hehe
<TheJuggernaut> can ne1 tell me why it takes forever for a letter to apeer ?
<Jazon> so Jucato do you have any ideas re: wifi probs ?  ^^^
<Jucato> nope... sorry :(
<Jazon> know anyone/anywhere i might get some advice?
<Jucato> hm.. hang around till someone answers? check the forums?
<TheJuggernaut> can ne1 tell me why it takes forever for a letter to apeer ?
<Jazon> TheJuggernaut: bad postal service???? :P
<TheJuggernaut> heh
* Jazon laughs at himself
<TheJuggernaut> i have to hol d down a key for it to work
<Jazon> TheJuggernaut: try accessability features??
<Maruko> hi people
<Maruko> who can help me with my wireless card?
<BWolf85> what card do u have
<Maruko> BWolf85  : U.S. MAXg PCI wireless adapter
<Maruko> U.S. Robotics
<Maruko> I used ndiswrapper
<Maruko> and when I give ndiswrapper -l it says the driver is instaleld
<BWolf85> is your cards light on?
<Maruko> but
<Maruko> no
<Maruko> the card light is not on
<BWolf85> did u restart it
<Maruko> how?
<Maruko> the pc u mean?
<BWolf85> the computer
<Maruko> yes, I restarted my computer
<BWolf85> so u just cannot connect to the router?
<Maruko> well
<Maruko> I receive this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23461/
<Maruko> when I try to put the card on
<BWolf85> that error makes no sense to me
<Maruko> the part in italian means no such file or directory
<BWolf85> ipconfig?
<Maruko> command not found...
<compilerwriter> Just had a power spike and for some reason the battery backup didn't kick in for the computer I XDMCP to my *nix box from.  What do I need to do if anything now that I am reconnected to get rid of old jobs from the previous session?
<djdarkman> hy, I there a way to check and repair fat32 errors?
<djdarkman> (under linux)
<iarwain_> hiya, anyone knows why amsn crashes with these errors? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23463/
<rmd_> ok.  firefox is still automatically starting when i log in.  its not listed in any autostart anywhere, neither is it running when i quit
<rmd_> anybody have any ideas?
<hyuma> I've a similar problem with beryl
<hyuma> 2 beryl starts when I load kde, and I don't know how to fix it
<lenny__> Hi. i'm newby and a bit stu... I've replace a image folder for another with the same name, so i lost all the old images. I only wanted to add the new ones but ...
<lenny__> sorry for my english
<lenny__> any idea?
<spawn57> you want the old images back?
<lenny__> yessss
<hyuma> I think you can't
<lenny__> I've migrated from w$ recently, so I don't know
<diegoschulz> lenny what image folder are you talking about?  /usr/share/wallpapers  ?
<diegoschulz> or one you've created yourself?
<lenny__> no. the images of a forum template i'm testing in a local server
<diegoschulz> ah
<sercik> it is possible to configure automount in kubuntu?
<sercik> i want that my sdcard will be mounted under a specific directory
<rmd_> why
<rmd_> wont
<rmd_> firefox stop loading at login?!
<morneHeru> rmd_: is your session being saved before you logout?
<rmd_> morneHeru: i dont know, but session manager is supposed to be loading an empty session at login
<pouic> bonsoir tout le monde
<morneHeru> hmm
<pouic> oula aurais-je reveiller quelqun ?
<morneHeru> if you do "ls -a ~/.kde/Autostart" is anything related to firefox in there?
<rmd_> nope
<pouic> j'ai un petit soucis, si je lance un flash sous firefox alors que amarok est en route
<pouic> je n'ai pas de son sur le flash
<pouic> bizarrement le probleme ne ce pose pas avec fluxbox
<TheGateKeeper_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<pouic> sorry
<TheGateKeeper_> pouic: that ok :-)
<stamen> hi, does anybody knows a program like ultra vnc and to be universal for lin and win
<pouic> so hello world
<pouic> I will try in english, I have a little prob with amarok and flash 9
<TheGateKeeper_> pouic: have you installed flash?
<pouic> yes
<TheGateKeeper_> ahhh
<pouic> if I play a flash when amarok is running I have nno sound on the flash
<TheGateKeeper_> are you using alsa sound?
<pouic> and if I launch amarok when a flash is playing ( in firefox) amarok crash
<pouic> yes
<timmay> is anyone familiar with KIAX?
<pouic> but on fluxbox the problem doesn't appear
<pouic> only with kde
<pouic> someone has already see this probleme ?
<TheGateKeeper_> I have heard about it pouic, sadly I don't know what the fix is, may be someone else, it also wouldn't hurt to ask in #ubuntu
<TheGateKeeper_> may be someone else *does
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody know where I can find a clone of the Human theme for kde?
<rollerskatejamms> A *good* one
<titanix88> hendaus: u there?
<dfgas> why are there kde4 stuff in synaptic and normal kde stuff? is kde4 in synaptic?
<titanix88> rollerskatejamms: 'humam' theme is only for gtk maybe but i would like to have one in kde.
<rollerskatejamms> titanix88: I know its only GTK, thats why I said a *clone* of human
<supernova_> How do i enable 1024x768@75Hz?
<supernova_> if i run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i can get this to work by setting 1280x1024 as the best res... the only problem is that the loginscreen runs at 1280 then
<supernova_> i want to have 1024x768@75Hz ALL the time! what can i do to fix this?
<ph8> can anyone think of a reason why splash could just display a black screen and never progress? Boot works if i edit the line in grub and remove 'quiet' and 'splash' and then add 'nosplash'
<ph8> i've had some issues with gfx drivers, but these are resolved now (nvidia gtx 8800)
<supernova_> ph8 same problem as me? splash runs at a diferent resolution
<supernova_> ?
<ph8> ooo maybe
<khaije1> i'm not able to launch neverwinter nights after installing nspluginwrapper, on my edgy amd64 system, can't figure out whats going on...
<khaije1> it just segfaults....
<khaije1> though it worked flawlessly before
<rollerskatejamms> How can I make Konsole dump everything to a log
<rollerskatejamms> i.e. everything that gets displayed on screen
<kane> is there a way to tell kubuntu which sound card to use?
<SlimeyPete> rollerskatejamms: you can redirect the output of a process to a file by doing, for example: "sudo apt-cache search linux > linux_search.txt"
<timmay> anyone use KIAX?
<rollerskatejamms> SlimeyPete: Yes but I need to be able to see the output on screen as well.
<rollerskatejamms> SlimeyPete: AS the process is running.
<SlimeyPete> rollerskatejamms: I suggest doing that, and then opening a new terminal and doing a "tail -f linux_search.txt"
<SlimeyPete> that will display the contents of the file in the second terminal, as the file is writen
<rollerskatejamms> SlimeyPete: wont work, i need to feed the process input
<rollerskatejamms> im talking about telnet here
<rollerskatejamms> SlimeyPete: man with xterm you can just do -l to dump things to a log file. why the hell cant gnome-terminal and konsole do that
<igniter> hey
<igniter> I'm looking for a program to limit my download speed on my own computer, what's an easy to use program that can do that? Thank you!
<xevious> what's this avahi daemon and why do i need it?
<nick_> hi again
<nick_> i am still not able to make this wifi work.  wireless shows up when i boot the livecd, but *not* when I boot off the fresh install on the hdd :s
<nick_> it is s abelkin usb G  3000uk
<diegoschulz> rollerskatejamms  have you tried with screen ?
<diegoschulz> man screen
<diegoschulz> kane  try  editing /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<kane> hrm, thanks diegoschulz
<diegoschulz> mine has   "install sound-slot-0 /sbin/modprobe snd_emu10k1"
<supernova_> does anyone know how to limit the resolution of the loginscreen?
<supernova_> can i change the xorg.conf file manually?
<supernova_> it says that i dont have premision
<diegoschulz> supernova use sudo
<diegoschulz> sudo youreditor  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<supernova_> diegoschulz: i have this problem: if i set the maximum resolution to 1024 (dpkg-reconfigure) i can only run the screen @ 1024x768@60Hz
<supernova_> if i set it to 1280x1024 (dpkg...) i can run the screen  1924x786@75Hz (as i like)..... BUT the loginscreen runs @ 1280x1024@60Hz which looks like crap
<supernova_> i want to run EVERYTHING @ 1024x768@75Hz
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody have a blackberry?
<diegoschulz> you can switch the res on the fly by pressing CTRL and ALT and +/-
<supernova_> diegoschulz: @ the loginscreen?
<supernova_> will that setting be saved?
<supernova_> or do i have to to it every time?
<diegoschulz> i think should work also at the login prompt
<diegoschulz> graphical login prompt
<chemist109> supernova_: It sounds like your monitor settings aren't just right.  Why don't you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<supernova_> -ill try brb
<tatters> small problem.but how do I set kmenu to scroll through program list rather than expand? I cannot seem to find the option anywhere...........
<xevious> is it possible to make a clickable login screen in kubuntu?
<xevious> with icons for the users and passwordless login?
<ph34r> siema
<toast> does it work?
<ph34r> : )
<toast> yay... fucking irc is pretty sweet once you get the hang of it.
<pauljw> nice language toast
<toast> oh
<xevious> toast: you might wanna chill out on the swears.. i got banend a lot early on
<xevious> ...cuz of swearing
<toast>  I used /amsg ... didn't know it worked on other servers
<toast> thought it was just on the server I was chatting
<toast> sorry guys.
<pauljw> np
<dr_willis> kdm has an auto login feature. passwordless logins are possible also i think. just never messed with that
<xevious> dr_willis: but the kubuntu login screen is just a username and a password text box
<xevious> this is a computer for my mother and sister
<xevious> i want them to click on their username and have it log in
<Graham> xevious: Can't you just tell them their user names? :)
<Graham> An XP style login is probably possible, though I think it'd require an extra theme
<xevious> Graham: they're doing it with the typing, but there's no need for them to have to type their passwords
<Graham> xevious: Security?
<Graham> Are either of their users sudo enabled?
<xevious> nope
<chemist109> xevious: You can do this from within kcontrol
<xevious> chemist109: under login manager?
<chemist109> system settings>advanced>login manager>administrator mode
<chemist109> under "users" just check the ones that you want to show up in the login screen.
<unu> dfgdb
<sa> hi everyone
<FroggyTheGreat> Adept question...
<FroggyTheGreat> When I boot my system here (Kubuntu FF) and try to run Adept, it says something is locking the Adept database.  I have no idea where even to begin looking.
<FroggyTheGreat> I think this started after I tried to designate a directory as a place that would hold packages.
<FroggyTheGreat> I removed the line from the Adept config file, but it hasn't worked since then.
<FroggyTheGreat> Anyone have any insights?
<Graham> Can you use apt-get ?
<sa> i downloaded and installed baryl (or beryl?) earlier today. when I restarted the computer it would not let me log in
<chemist109> xevious: Under "convenience
<sa> so i had to re-install the whole KDE
<chemist109> oops
<FroggyTheGreat> Pretty sure it doesn't let me, but I can try.  What's a good small package to try it with?
<xevious> chemist109: thanks.
<Graham> open-arena :)
<Graham> Nah j/k it's like... 70mb
<FroggyTheGreat> that's the name of the package?
<chemist109> xevious: under "convenience" there is the auto login option for each person.
<xevious> chemist109: i found it. gonna log off and test it
<Graham> krec
<sa> Anyone know why?
<thev> hi, if I install something from source, IE gimp 2.3.15, how do I uninstall it?
<FroggyTheGreat> "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<Graham> That'll be why :)
<Graham> Run the command good sir :)
<dr_willis> with an  sudo of course.
<Graham> Yeah, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<FroggyTheGreat> Looks like it worked.  Then I ran apt-get again and it says another package (one I installed via Alien) needs to be reinstalled but it can't find its archive.
<FroggyTheGreat> Looks like this will block any use of Adept till I get it fixed.
<Graham> Just remove it.
<FroggyTheGreat> The package is adobereader-enu
<Graham> Remove it, be safe.
<FroggyTheGreat> Sigh.
<FroggyTheGreat> After all the trouble I went to in order to get adobereader installed, too.  Heh.
<Graham> Just get rid of it, PURGE IT! CLEANSE IT!
<Graham> Then alien the rpm again
<FroggyTheGreat> apt-get purge [package]  yes?
<Graham> remove
<FroggyTheGreat> That gives me the same error.
<Graham> What error?
<FroggyTheGreat> "E: The package adobereader-enu needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<cox377> is there anyway to set the download directory of azureus to an smb share opposed to downloading to the the local hdd?
<Graham> cox377: Mount the share.
<chemist109> FroggyTheGreat: sudo apt-get remove --purge adobereader-enu
<supernova_> how do you add icons/shortcuts to applications and harddrives on the desktop?
<FroggyTheGreat> I get the same error on the purge command.
<FroggyTheGreat> And though Adept runs graphically now, it can't commit the updates.
<sa> does anyone know how I make firefox the standard browser?
<HighHo> Supernova > Right click on desktop > Create new > Link to Device
<chemist109> FroggyTheGreat: How about this:  sudo dpkg -P adobereader-enu
<FroggyTheGreat> chemist109 - same error.
* FroggyTheGreat is apparently the chat-plague.  Cool.
<chemist109> FroggyTheGreat: I would try installing it again and then purging it.
<FroggyTheGreat> Ok.
<sa> ?
<imagie> nemluvm anglicky
<acemo> im installing kubuntu.. i want to devide my hard disk in 10GB for /, 2GB for swap, 148GB for /home.. wich partition would be best to place on the beginning of the hard disk and wich at end?
<nosrednaekim> put /home at the beginning
<nosrednaekim> acemo: that way if you kill your partition tables, its very easy in restore your home partition
<sa> does anyone know how to make firefox the default browser
<sa> ?
<acemo> sa: K -> System settings
<supernova_> HighHo: now do i change icons?
<supernova_> i want to use another icon
<acemo> sa: default applications
<chemist109> sa: K>system settings>Default Applications>web browser
<supernova_> HighHo: link do device doesnt work.. says its already mounted
<HighHo> supernova_ > Simply right click the created icon and select "properties" in the general tab, just click the icon. You can then choose a new icon.
<supernova_> HighHo: i found out :p
<supernova_> back to the harddrive...
<supernova_> i would like a link to my fat32 drive on the desktop how do i do (id did as you said but it sais that the drive already was mounted)
<sa> chemist109: thank you!
<sa> acemo: thank you!
<HighHo> supernova_ > Sounds like its created correctly, try logging out and back into your desktop
<supernova_> HighHo: strange..
<supernova_> can you just rightklick on a folder and add a  shortcut tp desktop?
<HighHo> supernova_ > Yes, you can left click and drag a folder to the Desktop and select "Link Here"
<Drblood[away] > n e one here who wants to help me
<slow-motion> hallo
<Graham> ZIS IST NOT GERMANY!
<Drblood[away] > lol
<Graham> Drblood[away] : Ask and ye shall receive.
<cg0def> where is grub.conf in kubuntu?
<Graham> There isn't a grub.conf
<Graham> Unless you mean menu.lst
<Graham> I think
<cg0def> so how do I change the grub configuration
<Graham> change /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Graham> That's the config.
<Graham> Drblood[away] : What did you want.
<cg0def> oh ix
<ozkan>  sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Graham> ozkan: You failure, we use kwrite
<Drblood[away] > i got this
<Drblood[away] > wen trying to load my animated matrix screen
<Drblood[away] > glmatrix: window 0x3600002's visual 0x154 does not support the GLX extension.
<Drblood[away] > /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix died, exit status 1
<cg0def> :)
<ozkan> :)
<cg0def> actually i prefer nano
<Graham> nano rules!
<greg_g> so, I can't play dvds, Kaffiene says it can't find the right codec, and totem and vlc won't run.  Where in adept do I find the packages required (libdvdcss2 and such) I can't find them and I have all the repositories enabled?
<Graham> Drblood[away] : I see, now that IS a problem.
<Drblood[away] > yes it is isnt it
<Drblood[away] > >.>
<Graham> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cg0def> Graham do I have to comming the changes or saving the file is enough
<spectrumpac> hi could any one help me
<Graham> And comment out the line the loads GLX
<Graham> spectrumpac: The queen, but she's not here, you'll have to deal with us instead.
<Graham> cg0def: Umm... I don't get you
<Graham> Just save it
<supernova_> how do you make a link to the / directory in the desktop?
<kunal_> i want to use the font Albany AMT. In which package will I find it?
<Drblood[away] > so umm n e help?
<Graham> kunal_: Search packages.ubuntu.com
<cg0def> well is it like xorg.conf where just editing the config file does not change anything
<kunal_> I cant find it on packages.ubuntu.com even after using file search
<Graham> Drblood[away] : I told you, don't load the GLX extension.#
<HighHo> Greg_g > http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#codecs
<Drblood[away] > kunal patel :D
<Drblood[away] > glx extension #?
<supernova_> found out..
<spectrumpac> i want to remove a package that i installed but i have a problem when i use the apt-get remove
<Drblood[away] > wat do u eamn
<Drblood[away] > mean*
<Graham> In section module, comment out this line:   load "glx"
<Drblood[away] > can u tell me how to do this
<Drblood[away] > im pretty dumb
<Graham> cg0def: Chaging the file for x is all you need to do, you need to reload it, and since you only use grub when you login :)
<Graham> Drblood[away] : Place a # at the start of the line.
<Graham> It should go grey or something, depends what editor you're using.
<Drblood[away] > wat line
<Drblood[away] > :/
<Drblood[away] > im using kubuntu
<kunal_> Graham: I cant find it on packages.ubuntu.com
<Drblood[away] > u want me to turn on konsole?
<Graham> load "glx"
<Drblood[away] > um
<Graham> kunal_: Then just install it like you would with any other font, google it.
<Drblood[away] > idk wat ur talkin about can u tell me wat to do
<Drblood[away] > :/
<Graham> konsole
<Graham> sudo kwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Graham> and find the ling in Section "Modules" that says load "glx"
<Graham> place a # at the beginning of the line.
<Graham> Seriously, it can't be easier.
<Drblood>  sudo kwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Drblood> um
<Drblood> i got an error
<Graham> No you didn't.
<Drblood>  sudo kwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Drblood> kded: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<Drblood> kded: ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Registering failed!
<Drblood> kded: ERROR: Communication problem with kded, it probably crashed.
<Drblood> hmm  no error?
<Graham> That's because your x server is configured crap, don't worry about it for now.
<Drblood> ok now wat i do
<Graham> Has kwrite popped up?
<Drblood> no
<Graham> Run sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hyuma> anyone can help me please?
<hyuma> I don't know how to fix the auto load of beryl on my KDE
<Drblood> ok
<hyuma> 2 beryl loading
<Drblood> i closed out konsole then went back in and did
<Drblood> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Drblood> now wat
<Graham> Find Section "Modules"
<Drblood> kwrite is up
<Drblood> O_o
<Graham> Fuck kwrite, it's a gobshite.
<Graham> Concentrate on nano.
<greg_g> HighHo: Kaffeine still cannot play the dvd, "plugin not found"
<Graham> greg_g: Install the extra codecs
<Drblood> ??
<Graham> libdvdcss2
<Drblood> i dont get it
<Graham> NOT YOU!
<greg_g> Graham: installed
<Graham> That's a problem.
<Graham> Gimme a moment.
<greg_g> Graham: sure is
<greg_g> Graham: k
<Graham> Drblood: Find Section "Module"
<spectrumpac> men you got some problems here maybe more late i will come
<Graham> There should be a line that says Section "Module"
<Drblood> kk
<Graham> spectrumpac: What's your problem?
<Drblood> i found it
<Remo_A> hi all, why is imagemagick still on version 6.2.4.5 and not version 6.3.4? When will it be updated? I have problems using feisty fawn repos, because 6.3.4 conflicts with libmagick9, which kaffeine depends on. After deinstalling those two packages, imagemagick 6.3.4 works, but I would like to keep kaffeine...
<spectrumpac> i cant remove a package
<spectrumpac> i use apt-get remove
<Graham> Drblood: Now, find the line that says load "glx" and place a #  before it so it reads #   load "glx"
<Graham> sudo apt-get remove
<Drblood> do i put it before the "
<Drblood> or in it
<Drblood>   #Load           "glx"
<Drblood> is that right?
<Graham> Drblood: I said put it at the START of the LINE
<Graham> Yes! Like that!
<Drblood> im sorry im stupid
<Graham> spectrumpac: Did you use sudo?
<spectrumpac> yes
<Drblood> now wat :O
<Graham> What error do you get?
<Graham> Drblood: Save the file
<Graham> ctrl + x
<Remo_A> kindergarden in here...
<Graham> Remo_A: Tell me about it...
<Drblood> are u talking about me remo
<Graham> Drblood: Focus!
<Drblood> now u want me to close kwrite
<Graham> Save and close
<Remo_A> that's the problem of making ubuntu so userfriendly, you get people here, which don't know, how to comment out a line :)
<Drblood> kk
<Graham> Tell me when you've done that
<spectrumpac> dpkg: error al procesar libghc6-gtk-dev (--remove):
<spectrumpac>  el subproceso pre-removal script devolvi el cdigo de salida de error 1
<Drblood> its not my fault im dumb
<Graham> It is.
<Zackson> hello
<Zackson> como estan
<Zackson> estoy con un grande problema
<Zackson> perdi el pass de root
<Drblood> glmatrix: window 0x3600002's visual 0x154 does not support the GLX extension.
<Drblood> /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix died, exit status 1
<Zackson> y no logro accesar como admin a modificar cosas
<Zackson> alguien me puede dar una mano
<Zackson> soy kubuntu user
<Graham> Press ctrl + alt + backspace and I'll see you in a few mins k :)
<Graham> Zackson: We spekenzy English
<Remo_A> Zackson: aqui habla ingles
<Graham> Drblood: Did you press ctrl + alt + backspace
<Graham> Was he speaking Spannish?
<spectrumpac> i can speak spanish
<drblood> >_>
<Graham> spectrumpac: I can't understand that error, I'm only fluent in 3 lanuages, english, american and australian
<drblood> glmatrix: display ":0.0" does not support the GLX extension.
<spectrumpac> ok let see
<drblood> /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix died, exit status 1
<Graham> drblood: You restarted x server, it'll work now.
<drblood> yes i restarted x server
<drblood> >_>
<greg_g> the subprocess pre-removal script returned the code of something of error 1
<drblood> i went to konsole
<drblood> typed cd Desktop
<drblood> ./coolbg
<drblood> glmatrix
<drblood> run in foreground
<drblood> y
<drblood> and then
<drblood> glmatrix: display ":0.0" does not support the GLX extension.
<drblood> /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix died, exit status 1
<Graham> drblood: Do some googling. I don't know what the hell you're on about.
<Graham> I don't even know what glmatrix is
<drblood> graham
<drblood> its a screensaver
<drblood> >.>
<drblood> well backround
<drblood> :/
<Graham> Use euphoria, it's pretty.
<drblood> matrix is better
<drblood> !
<greg_g> Graham: the error that you can't read is: the subprocess pre-removal script returned the code of something of error 1
<Graham> Translate it for me please :)
<Graham> dr#
<spectrumpac> dpkg: error when processing libghc6-gtk-dev (--remove): the pre-removal subprocess script gave back the code of exit of error 1
<greg_g> EXIT, of course!
<drblood> engine: display ":0.0" does not support the GLX extension.
<drblood> /usr/lib/xscreensaver/engine died, exit status 1
<Mind7> Free calls - http://callfree.point-serv.com/en/
<Graham> drblood: ask in ##linux
<Remo_A> Anyone know, if/where there is a package-in-repo-placement shedules list? I would like to know, when a higher imagemagick version will be considered feisty fawn-like stable.
<greg_g> Graham: you have any ideas about my dvd playback problem?
<Graham> Remo_A: Depends on the repo masters, you can remove it if you want and build your own version.
<Graham> greg_g: You have the restricted packages from adept installer don't you?
<greg_g> Graham: yep
<Remo_A> Graham: I do have built my own version, BUT if conflicts with libmagick9 which kaffeine depends on.
<Graham> Do you NEED a higher version?
<Graham> greg_g: Can you try it in mplayer?
<Remo_A> Graham: yes, there is some very important functionality, and also many fixes applied...
<Graham> greg_g: Hang on, you use xine with kaffiene don't you?
<Remo_A> that's actually why I really wonder, why it's still on the version from...uhm a very long time ago *g
<greg_g> yeah, I think it does
<Graham> greg_g: Hang on, I as got do so some work.
<Graham> greg_g: apt-get yourself libxine-extracodecs
<sa> i have a question regarding kopete
<sa> when I log on with kopete for MSN messenger, I only have 43 contacts on my list
<Graham> Do you feel lonely?
<sa> usually I have 168 contacts...does anyone know what the problem is?
<Graham> I'll be your friend if you want :)
<Remo_A> sa: maybe the others are offline and thus not displayed?
<Graham> Yes.
<Remo_A> or... that guy who was before in here, didn't he say something about he was running from somewhere, having highjacked several kopete contacts?
<sa> Remo_A: no that is not the problem. 43 including the offline users
<ph8> sorry - i think i got disconnected - does anyone know a way of 'indexing' all your drives so that they are added to /etc/fstab for mounting on boot automagically?
<spectrumpac> Graham ??
<Graham> spectrumpac: A-yeeeeeeeeeees?
<Remo_A> sahin_h: different account you forgot to include? msn..icq...
<Graham> sa: You may prefer aMSN
<ensgabe> I'm attempting to install the alpha KDE 4 packages- how can I prevent dozen or so direct dependancies of kdebase from being removed by apt?
<spectrumpac> dpkg: error al procesar libghc6-gtk-dev (--remove):
<spectrumpac>  el subproceso pre-removal script devolvi el cdigo de salida de error 1
<Graham> ensgabe: Don't think you can.
<spectrumpac> dpkg: error when processing libghc6-gtk-dev (--remove): the pre-removal subprocess script gave back the code of exit of error 1
<Graham> Since they can't work with the new kdebase.
<sa> Graham: sorry?
<ensgabe> Graham, so it's an "if I can't fix it, I shouldn't do it" scenario?
<greg_g> Graham: the gxine-extracodecs worked, thanks
<Graham> sa: sudo apt-get install amsn
<Graham> greg_g: Another satisfied customer :)
<sa> Graham: aha! thank you
<Lars_G> How compatible is 7.04 for compiling KDE4 svn pull?
<whiles> anyone remember the address of the site that save the internet cache ...
<Lars_G> whiles: Coral Cache?
<whiles> something like internethistory.com
<Lars_G> whiles: Ahh, i's at www.archive.org
<Graham> ensgabe: By all means do it if you want, but all the kde 3 stuff is going to be useless.
<Lars_G> The wayback machine
<whiles> yes!!! thank you very much!!!
<Lars_G> How compatible is 7.04 for compiling KDE4 svn pull? I clear a little, with 6.xx it was necesary to have parallel Qt4 libraries and such, is there any dev enviro for easy compile thats 7.04 firendly?
<BlueBird22> can any one help me with my modem . i just ran scanModem. (i have lucent/agere winmodem), i have the results now. what next?
<ensgabe> Graham, it's just that the kubuntu website doesn't intimate that you're likely to break your KDE3 system with the given repository
<Lars_G> BlueBird22: Last time I used a winmodem in linux, then you had to buy the closed source driver.
<ensgabe> I was wondering if I was missing something
<Graham> I'd recommend you didn't overwrite it.
<Graham> If that's at all possible.
<Remo_A> you know what is missing? A poker-bot for IRC!
<Remo_A> that'd be fun!
<BlueBird22> Lars_G many ppl use winmodems in linux. for free drivers
<Graham> Remo_A: I reckon a cyber bot would be fun, good for you, and you can set it on ususpecting nerds.
<Graham> idiotnerd: does something naughty
<Graham> cyberbot: you've been caught cybering by cyber bot, submitting to bash.org
<sa> is there an vobsub-equivalent program for linux?
<Graham> That would rule so hard!
<sa> as in, any program for vewing srt-files?
<Graham> sa: Survay says! Google it!
<sa> Graham: if somebody knows then I would save time :)
<Graham> sa: Google? This is SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAA!
<sa> Graham: haha!
<sa> no, this is KUBUNTUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!
<titanix88> hendaus:
<sa> :)
<Graham> sa: It's not, Lupus, it must be Google
<MaTiAz> lol @ sa
<Graham> That was a House reference BTW
<Graham> It's never Lupus
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<BlueBird22> helo....
<titanix88> sa: :)
<Graham> I'm having some fun, I spent the past 40 minutes telling someone how to comment out a line in xorg.conf!
<Graham> I love 300, it's like... the most epic movie I've ever seen.
<Lars_G> How compatible is 7.04 for compiling KDE4 svn pull? I clear a little, with 6.xx it was necesary to have parallel Qt4 libraries and such, is there any dev enviro for easy compile thats 7.04 firendly?
<kain__> hello
<Graham> hello
<MaTiAz> Graham: It's propably one of the homosexually erotic movies I've ever seen
<drblood> linux people didnt help me
<drblood> they bring me in circles
<MaTiAz> But slow-motion decapitations are cool :)
<Graham> MaTiAz: I'm going to pretend you didn't say that.
<kain__> i followed instructions on getting my dell 1390 broadcom wireless card to work it picks up signals but sits at 28% and says configuring device or something
<MaTiAz> Graham: Sure :)
<kain__> can someone help please?
<Graham> drblood: Try #tuxhacker
<drblood> hi
<drblood> i need help
<pegasuscht> kain, specifics?
<titanix88> deblood: whatz ur prblm??
<kain__> specifics of what
<drblood> im a retard
<kain__> what would you like to know pegasus
<pegasuscht> "configuring device or something"
<kain__> brb i'll get the error
<kain__> brb
<Graham> drblood: Ask in #ispenthalfanhourtellingyouhowtocommentoutalineinxorg.confandifyoucontinuetoaskquestionsaboutanobscurescreensaverthatdoesn'tworkmyheadwillexplode
<PriceChild> Everyone please get back on topic and abide the CoC
<drblood> graham O_o
<Graham> Seriously
<drblood> >.>
<titanix88> deblood: whatz ur prblm??
<titanix88> drblood: whatz ur prblm??
<MinceR> hi
<drblood> this is
<drblood> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<drblood> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<drblood> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<drblood> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<drblood> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
* mode/#kubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<drblood> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Graham> STOP SPAMMING!
<drblood> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<BlueBird22>  can any one help me with my modem . i am using kubuntu. i just ran scanModem. (i have lucent/agere winmodem), i have the results now. what next?
<drblood> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<drblood> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<greg_g> drblood: stop pasting that
* mode/#kubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<MinceR> i see nvidia-glx-new but no nvidia-kernel-new or nvidia-new-kernel, only nvidia-new-kernel-source. am i missing something?
<crdlb> MinceR, nope, l-r-m includes all three versions
<Graham> MinceR: There's only one package for the kernel.
<Graham> With the glx for normal, new or legacy
<drblood> -.-
<crdlb> and it picks the right one at boot
<drblood> y u do that
<titanix88> drblood:what graphics card?
<crdlb> !u > drblood
<drblood> geforce 6150
<Graham> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<greg_g> because you were pasting the same thing over and over, you were spamming, just don't do it again, it was probably an accident, so just learn from your mistakes
<Graham> !u | drblood
<MinceR> startx still says that the kernel module is 9631 but the X module is 9755. what did i do wrong and how can i fix it?
<ubotu> drblood: please see above
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<drblood> I've only had kubuntu for a day...
<crdlb> err I already did that
<greg_g> drblood: it is ok, just learn from mistakes is all one can do
<Graham> !beef
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beef - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Graham> :P
<Graham> I love bot abuse.
<titanix88> drblood: tried"sudo nvidia-xconfig"?
<drblood> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<drblood> i dont think so
<Graham> bot
<Graham> i love bot
<Graham> !beef
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beef - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Graham> !SPARTAAAAA
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spartaaaaa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> Graham, please investigate with him in pm
<drblood> wat max lines i can paste
<drblood> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<drblood> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<drblood> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Graham> I'm having fun.
<PriceChild> drblood, 3
<Graham> Joykill.
<drblood> one too much
<drblood> >_>
<spectrumpac> by thanks for all
<drblood> how can i do less?
* pegasuscht uses the internet and books before asking questions ;)
<titanix88> drblood:installed "nvidia-glx"?
<Graham> Survay says! Use Google
<Lars_G> Graham: You can have fun without aggravating others
<Graham> I'm not argoing others.
<drblood> i installed
<drblood> nvidia-glx-new
<drblood> no nvidia-glx tho
<titanix88> Graham: did u tall him/her to run "nvidia-xconfig"?
<drblood> im a guy
<Graham> Who?
<drblood> <-----
<titanix88> drblood:it's ok.now run:"sudo nvidia-xconfig".
<Graham> Oh him! No I heard it screws up x
<Graham> I don't take the change.
<Graham> chance*
<drblood> ?
<titanix88> drblood:wait a minute.maybe ur driver is in 'nvidia-glx' not 'nvidia-glx-new'
<drblood> ok
<voicu> hi, can i disable automounting of devices?
<titanix88> Graham: no it does not,u have to give proper options.it works fine.
<Graham> titanix88: You're a nvidia-xconfig propogandist, I see through your lies!
<Graham> Only thing you need to change is the driver from nv to nvidia, nothing moew.
<Graham> more*
<drblood> ?
<Graham> Not you.
<titanix88> Graham: maybe. but when u r using their binary blob u have not much option.
<Graham> !u
<Graham> :)
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Graham> I'd like to add "are" to that list
<Lars_G> Graham: There are more fine tune options you can add appart from changing the driver
<Graham> Lars_G: Such as
<Lars_G> the agpgart to use, composite options, and many other driver parameters
<titanix88> Graham: drblood is a newbie. s/he needs to just get things done.not digg through xorg.conf.don't mislead a new linux user.
<Graham> titanix88: You don't even know.
<Graham> titanix88: Seriously.
<Graham> I spent 20 minutes telling the guy how to comment out a line, trust me I hepled him!
<sa> good niht everyone!
<titanix88> LArs_G:i can do that with nvidia-glx.
<sa> night
<dregorth> night sa
<Graham> BTW you can uncomment that line if you're installing a driver.
<titanix88> LArs_G:i can do that with nvidia-xconfig.
<Linuxape> anyone playing WoW on kubuntu?
<Graham> Which you should of done before you ever used it.
<Graham> Linuxape: I know of people who do.
<Lars_G> titanix88: yep.
<Lars_G> Linuxape: I do
<dregorth> Graham: know of anyone doing it on freeservers?
<Linuxape> with just wine?
<Graham> Yeah, wine is all you need
<drblood> great now berylmanager isnt working
<drblood> >_>
<Graham> Now if you excuse me, ima go watch house.
<drblood> brb to relog x
<Linuxape> veery cool
<kain__> pegasus: ok i'm connected wirelessly now
<kain__> it was hanging ip on Connecting Device
<kain__> then the IP step it sat at
<titanix88> drblood:open ur terminal(Konsole) & type there"sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<kain__> i dunno
<kain__> it's like my wireless card freezes or something?
<drblood> ok
<drblood> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<drblood> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<drblood> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<drblood> >_>
<drblood> it says that
<titanix88> drblood:now press"ctrl+alt+backspace"
<kain__> can anyone help with my laggy/freezing wireless connection?
<Lars_G> Linuxape: I use Cedega myself
<drblood> now wat
<kain__> ?
<BluesKaj> Having a difficult time with installing tvtime ...have the right settings in modprobe.d, but no luck ...still getting errors like : make[1] : *** [tvtime-videoinput.o]  Error 1 during the install ...looks like tvtime doesn't see my tvtuner card ...any ideas ?
<titanix88> drblood:now try "glxgears" in Konsole.if it runs smoothly then u have a 3d accel.
<drblood> it worx
<BluesKaj> drblood, sixsided cube with gears spinning on all sides ...glxgears is one dimensional
<BluesKaj> no spinning cube means no 3D
<drblood> i see a program
<titanix88> drblood:try also "glxinfo | grep direct"
<drblood> with 3 gears
<chx> hi. I have a very strange problem , my keyboard occassionaly just stops working, if i log out then it begins to work again
<titanix88> Bluskaj:r u kidding?
<chx> log out from KDE, that is
<drblood> direct rendering yes
<drblood> O_o
<supernova_> how do i remove the desktop "selector" down by the clock? i only have one desktop
<chx> supernova_: try right click
<supernova_> chx well that didnt work
<titanix88> drblood: looks like ur prblm solved.
<MinceR> thx for the hint, looks like i've forgot to install linux-restricted-modules entirely :)
<chx> supernova_: not on the icon itself
<chx> supernova_: on an empty grey area
<yeti> what was libxine-extracodecs replaced with in feisty?
<drblood> how is my problem solved
<BluesKaj> dunno about other drivers and cards but  "fgl_glxgears" on ATI gives a 6sided cube with gears spinning on all faces
<LjL> yeti: linxine1-ffmeg
<LjL> and maybe others
<drblood> glmatrix: window 0x3800002's visual 0x154 does not support the GLX extension.
<drblood> /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix died, exit status 1
<yuriy> yeti: libxine-extracodecs is still there and installs the right package for you
<titanix88> drblood:when do u see that?
<drblood> wen i type
<drblood> cd Desktop
<drblood> ./coolbg
<drblood> glmatrix
<drblood> n (for the foreground question)
<jthomas__> supernova_: to remove it, right-click a blank space on the Kicker, select Remove From Panel > Applet > Pager
<drblood> im trying so hard to get this matrix up :(
<titanix88> open Adept & check which one :"nvidia-glx" or "nvidia-glx-new"
<titanix88> open Adept & check which one :"nvidia-glx" or "nvidia-glx-new" for u.
<drblood> i have nvidia-glx-new loaded
<drblood> not nvidia-glx tho
<BluesKaj> anyone here using TVTIME on TV Wonder Pro ?
<supernova_> why does xord use 300MB of memory with one page open?
<titanix88> drblood: what verson of kubuntu?
<drblood> feista 7.01
<Rictoo> guys, how come whenever I run a java program on linux, when I checkt he process list it is running about 5 instances of java?
<drblood> or watever the newest is
<drblood> >_>
<Rictoo> and it uses about 90% cpue
<titanix88> drblood:feisty7.04?
<glauco1> hi
<chx> I have a very strange problem , my keyboard occassionaly just stops working, if i log out then it begins to work again.
<glauco1> i have a problem with the graphic, the risolution is locked on 640x480
<glauco1> what i can do?
<timmay> PortAudio error at Unable to open streams: Illegal error number
<jthomas> chx: is it a loose connection?  bad keybd?  have you tried a different one for a few days?
<chx> jthomas: definitely not hardware. i tried different keyboards, USB, PS/2
<titanix88> glauco1: what graphics card?
<jthomas> odd
<chx> jthomas: and every time I log out I can type back my password.
<jthomas> very odd
<chx> jthomas: so it begins to work.
<BlueBird22>  http://pastebin.ca/526420  this is the modem info. iam using kernel 2.6.xx  which one shouldi use. or where to get it (or shouldi use any other)?
<jthomas> keybds are controlled with the X server; have you looked into that at all?
<chx> jthomas: is there some software in /tmp/kde-chx or dunno where which could go kerpunkt?
<glauco1> it is a sis vga
<jthomas> chx:  i am not sure but it wouldn't hurt to look i suppose...
<chx> jthomas: X server? nto really. It's a pretty simple xorg.conf, wanna see a paste?
<drblood> yes
<drblood> feisty 7.04
<jthomas> chx: not really...
<chx> :)
<jthomas> chx: i am at work, cannot be spending too much time here...
<jthomas> but it may still be a slight error that only gets read every once-in-a-while...
<chx> jthomas: and the symptops really point to KDE not X -- because then I would need an X restart too, not just a logut
<glauco1> it's silicon integrated system 661/741/750 PC/AGP
<jthomas> chx: true enough
<glauco1> the driver that kubuntu used are sis 650
<glauco1> but they don't work!
<jthomas> chx: could it be the language setting, somehow?
<chx> jthomas: hmmm it worked in warty , hoary, dapper and edgy
<chx> jthomas: only since Feisty is installed (or maybe the new KDE... wait!)
<titanix88> glauco1:try"sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<chx> I am running deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-357 feisty main
<chx> could that be a problem?
<drblood> hmm
<glauco1> ok i try tanks
<drblood> i wanna get my matrix backround to work rly ad
<jthomas> chx: mmm new KDE you say?
<drblood> bad*
<titanix88> drblood: wait.
<chx> jthomas: 3.5.7 only. Not 4.0. I have understood the message when they called the first release Krash :D
<jthomas> chx: it could be i suppose, if it seems to be a KDE thing...
<chx> yes
<dregorth> glauco1: just make sure to take the best guesses possible on things you might not know about when going through the reconfigure
<chx> definitely a downgrade is in order.
<drblood> ok
<jthomas> yeah i get the 3.5.7 idea; I've not looked into it nor 4.0 yet... waiting to be suprised, chx ;)  I've had a lot of bad issues with the JRiddell kde packages in the past...
<glauco1> ok
<dregorth> jthomas: 4.0 should be awesome from what i've seen :D
<BluesKaj> 4 isn't stable yet from most reports
<dregorth> yup
<joe2371> My 2D graphics is acting slow and I notice glxgears reports low numbers.  Everything appears to be set right in xorg.conf and I have the nvidia module loaded.  Perhaps I'm using mesa for 3D instead?  How do I check/switch?
<BlueBird22>  helo.......
<dregorth> won't be out until near the end of the year i believe
<rollerskatejamms> Is there any way to log a telnet session?
<joe2371> is there a kubuntu/ubuntu nvidia howto?
<titanix88> drblood: i will say:"sudo dpkg -r nvidia-glx-new" to uninstall current one. then "sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx" then "sudo nvidia-xconfig" then Ctrl+Alt+Backspace"
<drblood> >_>
<jthomas> dregorth: i cannot wait... i read Oct is the current plan...
<MinceR> rollerskatejamms: script will do that, i think
<rollerskatejamms> joe2371: the restricted-manager from regular ubuntu should still work
<BluesKaj> google it joe2371 , like the rest of us do :)
<titanix88> joe2371:"glxinfo | grep direct"
<dregorth> jthomas: i thought it WAS Oct but i didn't wanna say that and then be wrong ;P
<titanix88> joe2371: if it says no then no 3d accel.
<jthomas> dregorth: yeah no doubt...
<dregorth> jthomas: how long you been using kubuntu for?
<jthomas> since 6.06
<joe2371> it says yes
<jthomas> before that was Mepis, then Suse started it all
<jthomas> dregorth: 6.06; before that was Mepis, then Suse started it all
<joe2371> I think the problem is that I edited my xorg.conf manually and that broke the ubuntu scripts
<titanix88> joe2371:"sudo nvidia-xconfig" to enable the binary blob.
<dregorth> jthomas: ahh cool
<dregorth> longer than me :P
<user_> hi guys
<jthomas> dregorth: ah, we all start somewhere!
* user_ waves
<dregorth> jthomas: was using edgy back in oct of last year and then got upgrade to feisty a couple weeks after it's official release :)
<dregorth> jthomas: ya gotta start somewhere and there is no time like the present to do that
<user_> can anyone help with a .img file please
<titanix88> joe2371: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to restart X.
<user_> if created a 1.44Mb file named floppy.img
<jthomas> dregorth: no kidding, free software is so exciting these days!
<user_> and need to format it as MSDOS filesystem
<user_> but i cant mount it
<user_> can anyone please advise
<dregorth> jthomas: ooo very. i love the very idea of it
<dregorth> jthomas: could still be considered quite the noob at anything gnu/linux related tho
<dregorth> jthomas: this is first os that i've actually sat down and spent a lot of time with aside from windows
<Rictoo> Is there any way I can change the priority of a process?
<dregorth> jthomas: have a feisty/xp dual-boot right now goin but am in the middle of finding progs to use in feisty that are like the ones i use in windows
<dregorth> :D
<jthomas> dregorth: the only thing that i dislike about free software (or the unix/linux setup) is package installation.  MS forces hardware upgrades but FLOSS forces software upgrades; MS allows anything to be installed, Unix needs special compiling, too many shared dependencies... makes it hard to keep 6.06 running with the newest release of whatever; Win98 can still run the newest MSOffice tho... trade off i guess
<user_> can anyone advise on how to get this file formatted?
<jthomas> Rictoo: 'sudo renice -3 ____'
<Rictoo> -3 ?
<Rictoo> what's that do?
<dregorth> jthomas: true true. wasn't 98 obsoleted by MS tho?
<jthomas> Rictoo: well... -20 is MOST priority; +19 is LEAST priority... but don't make stuff too 'high' (aka too low of a number) or it'll be more important than some system process and that could be bad
<jthomas> Rictoo: go to a command prompt and type 'man renice'
<Rictoo> jthomas: I did
<Rictoo> but I don't get what to put for 'proces priority'
<jthomas> dregorth: yes indeed, but the point is -- you don't HAVE to upgrade software to run software on MS (but yes upgrade hardware); linux is the opposite
<Rictoo> do I put "high" "medium" and "low" ? :S
<Rictoo> ahh
<jthomas> Rictoo: what is asking?
<Rictoo> I see
<Rictoo> nm
<Rictoo> I got it <3
<dregorth> jthomas: mmm ya i see your point hehe
<jthomas> Rictoo: ok cool
<dregorth> jthomas: never thought of it that way at all until you brought it up
<joe2371> Now my glxgears numbers have dropped by half once I let kubuntu overwrite my manually configured xorg.conf.  yuck
<Rictoo> is +17 too low, jthomas ?
<jthomas> dregorth: makes it hard in the business world when free software improves so quickly
<chx> jthomas: after removing that line from repository how can i downgrade?
<jthomas> Rictoo: depends what you want to do
<dregorth> jthomas: i wouldn't know too much about that part of it but i'll take your word for it for sure :)
<ph8> can anyone tell me how to set a shortcut key so when i do winkey + f<x> it jumps to that desktop? i can't find a central shortcuts screen anywhere
<jthomas> chx: you cannot, in Adept.  Install and use Synaptic for that
<chx> and in Kynaptic I should do owhat?
<drblood> wow
<drblood> u asshole
<drblood> -.-
<drblood> u made me delete stuff that shouldnt of been
<dregorth> drblood: who?
<titanix88> joe2371: what crd & what driver installed(eg nvidia-glx)?
<drblood> titanix
<drblood> he just made me delete like all of kubuntu
<jthomas> chx: not Kynaptic, Synaptic... different (but Kynaptic may have it...)  Look for a way to Pin a package or Downgrade it...
<drblood> im using the disk to get on - -
<dregorth> ph8: ouch
<ph8> hmm
<ph8> ?
<dregorth> ph8: i'm looking around for some stuff for you right now
<drblood> now i gotta reinstall kubuntu
<ph8> thanks!
<dregorth> np
<jthomas> drblood: what did he make you run??
<Jucato> drblood: how are you sure that you deleted Kubuntu?
<titanix88> drblood: how r u so sure?
<drblood> cuz
<drblood> wen it tried to log in
<drblood> went to kubuntu loading screen
<drblood> then
<drblood> screen turns black
<drblood> and a _ in the corner
<drblood> and if i press enter it skips a line
<joe2371> titanix88: I had the card model in xorg.conf but kubuntu overwrote that with "generic video card"
<glauco1> I've solve my problem!!!
<drblood> and the screen doesnt change
<glauco1> tank you!
<jthomas> drblood: thats the loading without splash...  maybe your X is broken, it can be fixed w/o reinstall
<jthomas> !xserver
<BlueBird22> how to install ltmodem-8.31a10.tar.gz? from   http://www.heby.de/ltmodem/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<joe2371> titanix88: It is a moderate pricerange nvidia based card.
<joe2371> 8x agp
<dregorth> ph8
<Jucato> drblood: first of all, calm down. your Kubuntu is not deleted.
<jthomas> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<drblood> >_>
<drblood> why he make me delete that then
<jthomas> !xorg |drblood
<ubotu> drblood: please see above
<dregorth> ph8: i think i found something here for ya but you gotta read the posts. http://www.kde-forum.org/artikel/14824/Using-arrow-keys-with-alt-tab-to-change-windows.html
<drblood> the X
<jthomas> drblood: um maybe trying to help?
<dregorth> ph8: look for one made by jucato
<Jucato> drblood: nothing has been deleted
<joe2371> titanix88: I'm still checking about the nvidia driver versions
<titanix88> drblood: it's just videao card prblm.
<Jucato> dregorth: O.o
<jthomas> drblood: removing a line or two might stop it but it doesn't delete it...
<drblood> he told me to delete
<drblood> nvidia
<drblood> gfx
<drblood> -new
<drblood> and install
<drblood> nvidia-gfx
<drblood> and then ctrl+alt+backspace
<drblood> >_>
<Jucato> !enter | drblood
<ubotu> drblood: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jthomas> drblood: ok so he was telling you how to install and use a different driver.  it failed.  not the end of the world.
<Pensacola> is it possible to let firefox display pdf in the application itself with kpdf?
<drblood> ok
<dregorth> Jucato: i was looking for some global shortcut key stuff on google for ph8 and one of your posts came up helping someone out :P
<drblood> do i need to reinstall?
<Tm_K> Jucato: YAY!
<drblood> or what do i need to do
<jthomas> Pensacola: yes look for Applications or something in the Preferences.
<dregorth> Jucato: it was on kde-forum.org
<Jucato> drblood: yes. he asked to uninstall nvidia-glx-new and install nvidia-glx. he didn't cause you to delete anything
<jthomas> !xorg |drblood
<ubotu> drblood: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jucato> dregorth: heh ok :)
<titanix88> drblood: it's actually "nvidia-glx". did u do "sudo nvidia-xconfig"?
<drblood> yes
<drblood> i cant access my kubuntu
<Arwen> to whoever was trying to install ltmodem.... there's fricking debs, geez
<drblood> so how do i fix it
<drblood> >>
<titanix88> drblood"then Ctrl+Alt+Backspace?
<superbenny> hey some people are new to kubuntu and dont kno about debs
<drblood> yes
<drblood> to log out
<superbenny> calm down
<superbenny> or linux in general
<dregorth> ph8: getting anything yet?
<Jucato> titanix88: he's on a live cd right now I think
<drblood> yes i am
<drblood> >_>
<titanix88> drblood:when u see the blck screen.press"Ctrl+Alt+F1"then login.
<drblood> ok
<titanix88> drblood:in command line.
<jthomas> um titanix88 you should also tell him how to get back into the graphical login [ctrl] [alt] [f7]  ...
<titanix88> drblood:remind this process when u login next time then.
<jthomas> um titanix88 you should also tell him how to get back into the graphical login [ctrl] [alt] [f7]  ... drblood read this
<dregorth> he's gone so ya gotta wait a sec
<jthomas> err
<titanix88> jthomas: yes but after s/he gets back "nvidia-glx-new"
<jthomas> IF...
<jthomas> lol
<timmay> what does Segmentation fault (core dumped) mean?
<ph8> sorry dregorth, got d/ced
<jthomas> i gotta go, i am not working here, too much fun ;)
<ph8> sec
<titanix88> drblood: then"sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new" install it.
<dregorth> ph8: np take your time :)
<jthomas> timmay: bad code, crashed program
<titanix88> drblood:"sudo nvidia-xconfig" again.
<jthomas> timmay: send them a bug report
<timmay> ...yes...yes it does...how can i fix that?
<jthomas> timmay: if you want and have time and know how (or are willing to learn)
<titanix88> drblood:Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<titanix88> drblood: then"Ctrl+Alt+F7"
<timmay> meh, i'm at work for another 5 hours either way...so i got the time
<jthomas> :D
<chx> jthomas: I grepped out the 3.5.7 versions and with the apt-cache madison command I discovered the version they have and fed the madison output to apt-get so that i am installing foo=4:3.5.6-ubuntu...
<titanix88> drblood: then back to where u were.
<dan724> Im having some problem adding an entry to the autoplay box that shows up when I insert a dvd. What im trying to do is add vlc player as one of the options. I inserted the dvd, got the autoplay box asking what I wanted to do and then clicked 'Configure'. This button brought up a list of all the current autoplay actions and allowed me to add one. I created a new entry with the command 'wxvlc dvd://'. When I type this command into a term
<dan724> inal, up comes vlc player and it starts playing whatever is in my dvd drive, all good. However when I tried to use my menu entry I get a message box that says '/media/cdrom0 is a folder ,but a file was expected' and then my dvd does not play, nor does vlc player come up.
<dregorth> titanix88: you know that drblood isn't here right now, right?
<jthomas> chx: wow.  more than i know...!
<jthomas> chx:  but good fine
<jthomas> chx:  but good finD
<supernova_> i added a second panel... how do i change the size and possition of that one? if i right clock and select "configurate panel" ass settings applie to the first one...
<chx> jthomas: RTFM saves the day
<jthomas> LOL
<dwidmann> supernova: should be a dropdown list for the panels or something, I can't recall, but I think that's what it is
<ph8> dregorth: my connection is all over the place - i understand now how to add custom keyboard shortcuts, but there's no default action to change desktops?
<ubuntu__> um
<ph8> i have to know some command line command to do it?
<ubuntu__> i did it
<drblood> it
<titanix88> dregorth: damn! u r right!
<drblood> brought up a thing that acted as terminal i think i didnt know what to put in
<dregorth> titanix88: :P
<dan724> does anyone have any clue what im talking about? :P
<drblood> >_>
<chx> jthomas: i am ... well, the Drupal community joke is that i can not be distracted. see http://chxcannotbedistracted.com
<jthomas> dan724: i know the concept but not tried it at all
<drblood> -.-
<titanix88> drblood: u have to give ur user name first then it will ask ur passward.
<drblood> yes i did
<drblood> a line that looks like one in a terminal
<drblood> thats blank
<dregorth> ph8: hmmm i don't think you should have to. for the first time ever of using kubuntu (feisty) i wanted to setup a shortcut key for konsole and only thing i did was go in the menu and found the konsole then i right clicked it and went to properties and found a shortcut key thing in there
<Rictoo> How would I change an environment variable permanetly?
<titanix88> drblood: it is a terminal.
<drblood> wat was i supposed to put in +_+
<dregorth> ph8: not sure how to switch desktops. i know there is a shortcut key for it already but can't remember what it was off the top of my head
<dan724> Rictoo: do you want it to stick between reboots?
<dwidmann> Rictoo: I'd set it in the bash_profile
<dregorth> ph8: and i'm in xp right now
<Rictoo> dan724: yup
<supernova_> dos anyone know?
<Rictoo> ok
<Rictoo> thanks
<Jucato> dregorth, ph8: Ctrl+Tab?
<Rictoo> thats the file I wanted :p
<jthomas> chx: nice page there!  ok I have to go... for reals..
<titanix88> drblood: then "sudo apt-get install nvidai-glx-new" to install it.(write down what i say).
<Rictoo> dwidmann: A long time ago I setup an extra thing for my PATH variable
<drblood> ok
<chx> dan724: have you stfw'd ?
<Rictoo> I didn't do it the bash_profile way
<chx> dan724: if you do then you land on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=126795
<Rictoo> and I looked there, and my additions aren't there
<titanix88> drblood: sorry actually "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new" to install it.(write down what i say).
<dregorth> Jucato: is that what is it? lol
<Rictoo> I nede to actually remove my additions, so what other ways are there?
<dwidmann> Rictoo: perhaps the bashrc?
<Rictoo> YEAH!
<Rictoo> THATS IT
<dregorth> Jucato: i thought it had to do with alt in there somewhere but never had to use it before
<titanix88> drblood: wrote down?
<dan724> chx: I did, but apparently not well enough, thanks for the link
<Riddell> ** kubuntu meeting in a couple of minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<chx> dan724: want to know what to google to get only this page back?
<chx> dan724: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=%22is+a+folder+but+a+file+was+expected%22&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 this gives you many results
<chx> dan724: but if you add vlc, then there is just that thread.but apparently, it's not a vlc problem.
<dan724> chx: I see, I googled the whole error message and didnt get much
<dwidmann> Riddell: What about?
<chx> dan724: always get rid of anything that might be variable. dev/file names, line numbers are suspects
<dan724> chx: thanks for the help
<dregorth> ph8: getting anything figured out yet?
<titanix88> where is drblood ?
<Graham> I is back.
<timmay> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 7 not upgraded.
<dregorth> wb Graham
<timmay> why are 7 not upgraded?
<drblood> it worx
<dregorth> titanix88: mmm not sure. i belive i saw him leave again
<Graham> Is he still trying to get that smegging wallpaper working?
<dregorth> guess you're still here drblood lol
<drblood> o.o
<titanix88> drblood: "glxinfo | grep direct"  says "yes"?
<drblood> yes
<titanix88> drblood: some screensavers does not work on Kubuntu.
<drblood> >.>
<drblood> glxinfo | grep direct
<drblood> http://youtube.com/watch?v=kYgV2GlsufI
<titanix88> drblood:epecially that comes with ubuntu.
<drblood> wat cool backrounds can i use
<drblood> n e ideas?
<dwidmann> lots of ideas, no good ones
<titanix88> drblood: go to www.kde-look.org to get something.
<titanix88> drblood: say sorry for clling me an asshole >)
<ph8> dregorth: ctrl+tab doesn't do anything
<ph8> not much luck otherwise
<ph8> surely this should be a really obvious option
<dregorth> ph8: hmmm well let me boot into feisty and i'll check into it a bit more because i am pretty sure it had the alt key in the key combo and then the corresponding number for the desktop
<dregorth> ph8: try ctrl + alt + 2
<titanix88> drblood: or right click -> change Desktop->background->get new
<drblood> sorry for calling u an ass
<drblood> :O
<ph8> no joy dregorth
<drblood> how do you change the backround
<dregorth> ph8: alright lemme google a tad more and then if nothing comes of it, i'll boot into feisty
<dregorth> :)
<dregorth> don't worry. we'll get this working for you and unfortunately i'm not all that experienced but it's something i'm willing to take on no matter how small it may seem to others
<drblood> k i got my wallpaper
<ph8> thanks man
<drblood> now how do you do the other features of the video
<drblood> http://youtube.com/watch?v=kYgV2GlsufI
<titanix88> drblood: u new installed wallpapers can be found at ./kde/share/wallpapers/
<ph8> i'll keep googling to
<ph8> i seem to remember doing this back in the day
<ph8> but god knows how
<drblood> i put on the fire
<drblood> and a good backround
<drblood> how does he zoom out his cube
<drblood> and go under it and over and theres another backround
<dregorth> ph8: np man. i like helping out and this shouldn't be too hard :P
<peroksid> hi all
<titanix88> drblood: i don't have the connection to see a video but maybe u r talking abt beryl #d desktop.
<peroksid> have someone seen firefox with segmentationfault?
<peroksid> after update of kubuntu to fiesty
<titanix88> drblood: actually beryl 3d desktop.
<decapitated> Hi all
<drblood> hmm
<drblood> yes i am
<drblood> i think
<drblood> how do u get that?
<peroksid> kubuntu updated, and that's it
<peroksid> firefox stopped to work
<supernova_> can please someone tell me how to add a new panel in which i place some shourtcuts. The point is to get a bar similar to mac
<dregorth> ph8: are you on desktop one right now?
<supernova_> i can get a new panel but i cant change its size and so that windows ipens on top of it
<peroksid> maybe to use static build of firefox?
<titanix88> drblood: it's steel very unstable & for the power users.(i crashed my system two times & finally got it working(WoW))but that was another installatiuon. i'm not gonna do that again until it becomes stabe.
<drblood> how do i get beryl 3d desktop
<drblood> oh
<drblood> titanix
<drblood> i play warcraft 3
<drblood> do u kno how i could get that to work on kubuntu
<CaBlGuY> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<titanix88> drblood: maybe with wine or cedega.
<decapitated> Anybody here from Denmark or Iceland??
<supernova_> please does anyone know how to apply settingt to a newly added panel? every setting i try applies to the original one
<drblood> does kubuntu have its own thing like photoshop?
<peroksid> gimp?
<peroksid> own thing :)
<peroksid> of kubuntu ))
<dregorth> ph8: you there?
<peroksid> firefox
<decapitated> Krita
<peroksid> have someone got it crashing on fiesty?
<drblood> does gimp come on kubuntu
<drblood> or u need to download it
<decapitated> no
<titanix88> drblood: wine is simple "sudo apt-get install wine" .For cedega u will have to pay a monthly price.
<peroksid> sudo apt-get gimp
<dregorth> peroksid: nope. been working fine so far
<titanix88> drblood: not by default.but krita is.
<peroksid> krita is like paint
<decapitated> yup
<decapitated> and it suck
<decapitated> *sucks
<peroksid> deep throat
<decapitated> oops
<drblood> hmm
<decapitated> Anybody here knows a good guide on upgrading from dappper to Fiesty?
<drblood> my windows bar is lost because of beryl
<drblood> how do i get it back
<titanix88> drblood: u installed beryl??!!??
<dregorth> ph8: you there?
<drblood> yes
<drblood> thats how i have the fire
<drblood> and the 4 screens
<titanix88> drblood: then why did u ask me????!!!!!
<jthomas> decapitated: none that i know of... the upgrade messed up two computers for me, i had to go from scratch on both
<ph8> dregorth: yes
<ph8> another problem i'm having is my on board ethernet dropping out every 3 minutes!
<ph8> no idea how to diagnose it
<dregorth> ph8: mm couldn't help you with the ethernet :/
<dregorth> ph8: mine crapped out on me on this laptop so i had to get a wireless router up and running so i could still use internet
<jthomas> ph8 install iptraf and run it as root (its a terminal program) to be sure its 'dropping'... also (terminal) run 'dmesg' after a drop and after a restore, see if that tells you anything
<dregorth> ph8: i think i found something for the shortcuts
<dregorth> ph8: what desktop are you on right now?
<titanix88> is drblood pretending to be a noob or they made beryl installation very easy in feisty?!!!?(i have dapper)
<dregorth> titanix88: no idea lol
<ph8> jthomas: I confirmed it with a ping?
<ph8> 7% packet loss
<ph8> nothing in dmesg :(
<jthomas> ph8: ping works too i suppose...
<ph8> i'll install iptraf anyone - useful++
<ph8> dregorth: kde?
<ph8> dregorth: or desktop 3?
<jthomas> ph8: no more that i can think of right now...  do you have a slower computer, that might be busy with other system stuff and not networking?  just wondering
<ph8> no it's pretty new
<joshin> Hi all, was wondering how tolerable Kubuntu would be on a P3 1Ghz with 512MB of RAM notebook.  Mainly playing DVD's and other multimedia, Web Browsing, and KOffice/OO.
<ph8> so it's not just happened, this must have been happening since it's been running ubuntu
<dregorth> ph8: sorry i hsoulda clarified. as in desktop 1, 2, or 3 or what
<ph8> well it's very new
<ph8> quad core etc
<ph8> dregorth: 3, i have 6
<dregorth> *shoulda
<fdoving> joshin: should behave nicely on that kind of hardware.
<dregorth> ph8: alright try ctrl + f2
<ph8> interestingly, i don't appear to be able to contact the route
<drblood> i installed beryl yesterday
<ph8> haha!
<drblood> someone took me through it
<ph8> that works!
<dregorth> ph8: SHOULD take you to desktop 2
<ph8> nice
<dregorth> sweet lol
<ph8> any idea how i can change it though?
<drblood> dragnc then like 2 other letters
<dregorth> hmm one sec
<joshin> fdoving: that's what I thought too.  My kids thank you.  :)
<ph8> ok - anyone explain to me how i can ping the outside world but not my router
<dregorth> ph8: i can't test it to see if it still works but read through this thread for the shortcut stuff: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=6931.0
<joshin> Router has ping turned off?
<ph8> it usually pings
<ph8> let me check on my laptop
<drblood> titanix
<dfgas> why are there kde4 stuff in synaptic and normal kde stuff? is kde4 in synaptic?
<drblood> how do i get my windows bar back
<ph8> no it pings :p
<Mijonir> rictoo@rictoo-desktop:~$ java
<Mijonir> bash: /usr/bin/java: No such file or directory
<ph8> cheers dreg
<Mijonir> How come it is looking in /usr/bin?
<ph8> Mijonir: apt-get install java-bin?
<Mijonir> I unisntalled it
<CaBlGuY> ok..   anyone else installed wine on 6.10??  I just installed it but I don't see it on the menuy anywhere..
<Mijonir> ph8: No, I uninstalled it
<Mijonir> but it is still looking there
<Mijonir> how come?
<ph8> /usr/bin's probably first in your $PATH
<Mijonir> I want to remove ALL referances to java
<ph8> or last
<ph8> well that doesn't look like a reference
<dregorth> ph8: :D
<ph8> what happens when you type 'b0rk'
<Mijonir> ph8: but if I type hskdhsjkd it just says "Command not found"
<ph8> oh - command not found
<ph8> my bad
<Mijonir> I want it to say that when I'm trying to run java too :p
<ph8> does /usr/bin/java exist?
<Mijonir> no
<Mijonir> I uninstalled it
<Mijonir> but it still thinks it might be there
<titanix88> drblood: i get it now.That's why u r having the problem cause u r running Xgl. It conflict's with fullscreen 3d apps.
<Mijonir> and I dun want that :p
<Mijonir> I wanna know where the info that java might be there is
<drblood> i dont get it
<drblood> <_>
* CaBlGuY greets Hobbsee 
<ph8> I know you uninstalled it, but does /usr/bin/java exist?
<Mijonir> no
<ph8> what happens if you type 'which java'?
<Mijonir> ictoo@rictoo-desktop:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/bin$ which java
<Mijonir> shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
<Mijonir> /usr/java/jdk1.6.0/jre/bin/java
<ph8> cd out of the missing directory maybe
<jpnurmi> hi. i keep having problems while shutting down my kubuntu feisty. shutting down / rebooting rarely works. most of the times it frozes to an empty black screen where it should show the kubuntu logo + progress bar
<CaBlGuY> Hobbsee,  got a sec??  I can't seem to get Wine to work correctly..
<Mijonir> that's what it says
<ph8> cd $HOME && which java
<Mijonir> rictoo@rictoo-desktop:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/bin$ cd $HOME && which java
<titanix88> drblood: i was talking about the matrix screensaver.
<Mijonir> /usr/java/jdk1.6.0/jre/bin/java
<jpnurmi> what could i do to solve the problem? any hints which logs to examine or so..?
<Mijonir> that's what it says
<ph8> jpnurmi: what gfx card are you using?
<ph8> ah i see
<drblood> i want the matrix screensaver
<ph8> and that dir exists?
<Mijonir> so how do I remove the reference to that directory?
<Mijonir> ph8, yup :|
<ph8> nfi unfortunately :s
<Mijonir> But I don't want it to rememver that
<Mijonir> I want it to forget all about that directory :p
<ph8> maybe do a bit of random fgrep'ing
<ph8> fgrep "java" /etc/*
<jpnurmi> ph8: radeon 9200se
<Mijonir> ok
<Mijonir> a bunch of stuff came up
<ph8> jpnurmi: I've just been having a similar problem - that might be the cause
<titanix88> drblood: probably not with beryl working :(
<Mijonir> whatb do I do with it? :O
<ph8> Mijonir: that's a list of all the files containing the word 'java'
<drblood> how did that guy do it then
* CaBlGuY waits to hear form Hobbsee ....
<Mijonir> ah, I see
<Mijonir> so I remove it all :\ right?
<CaBlGuY> *from
<ph8> dpkg -l | grep java <-- presumably you're done that to make sure all java packages are rmeoved
<ph8> well maybe not
<ph8> almost definitely not
<jpnurmi> ph8: ok, good to hear it's not just me then
<ph8> some of them might be important for other things
<ph8> jpnurmi: My problems stopped once i configured my gfx drivers properly
<ph8> are yours setup right?
<titanix88> drblood: but beryl is much more fun then a screensaver.
<ph8> and has this just happened? or always happened?
<ph8> titanix88: If i wanted to use my new 8800GTX to its full capability and impress all my friends, what do i need to 3d up my KDE?
<drblood> tell me how to use beryl to its full extent?
<Mijonir> erm, ph8, I'm gonna have to weed through all of this?
<ph8> i've heard the words beryl, compiz thrown around - but i don't know what's best / what they are
<Mijonir> Isn't there an easier way? :(
<Hobbsee> hey CaBlGuY
<Hobbsee> CaBlGuY: sorry, meeting, 30 things at once
<CaBlGuY> roger that.. ;)
<jpnurmi> ph8: i have had same problem since dapper i think. oh, and a fresh feisty works better than one updated up-to-date
<titanix88> ph8:goto www.beryl-3d.org their u will find instrucsions for ur kubuntu version.
<dregorth> ph8: i hope you get your probs figured out. i gotta get goin now!
<dregorth> ph8: take it easy man
<jpnurmi> ph8: anyway, i'm not using anything custom nor i have customized gfx settings anyhow
<Mijonir> ph8: WHY does which java return that directory?
<Mijonir> I don't want it to, I want it to not hink java is a command at all
<Mijonir> how would I do that?
<dregorth> bye all
<titanix88> drblood: same link for u to learn abt beryl.
<CaBlGuY> So, anyone else know anything about Wine???
<titanix88> CaBlGuY: i do!!
<Jucato> CaBlGuY: try #winehq too
<CaBlGuY> cool..  titanix88   I just installed it but it's not on my menues..
<drblood> wat link is that
<ph8> Mijonir: i wish i knew
<CaBlGuY> Thanks Jucato   ;)
<ph8> maybe check man which
<drblood> i never learned about beryl
<drblood> titanix
<drblood> wen i run beryl
<drblood> my windows bar on evrythin disappears
<drblood> do u kno how to fix
<titanix88> CaBlGuY: only installed apps will appear in menus.
<jpnurmi> ph8: so, don't you happen to know which log to look into for possible error messages?
<CaBlGuY> titanix88,  ok so, I have a file (an EXE) that I'm trying to open but it's still not openeing..
<CaBlGuY> and I already installed it..
<drblood> hello
<drblood> >.>
<titanix88> drblood: sorry,it's steel unstable. that's why i don't use it. can't help :(
<Graham> drblood: You need to run with glx instead of kdm.
<drblood> how i do that?
<Jucato> !beryl | drblood
<ubotu> drblood: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<titanix88> CaBlGuY: what program?
<Jucato> drblood: there are some good guides in the #ubuntu-effects channel
<CaBlGuY> titanix88,  wine silly..  :p
<Graham> Logout, you see the little menu, press that and select xgl as the session.
<Jucato> CaBlGuY: have you tried running it from the command line? "wine filename.exe"
<drblood> graham
<CaBlGuY> Jucato,  not yet..  I guess I could try that...
<drblood> how i do it
<Graham> CaBlGuY: You can't run the .exe you need to open it with wine
<Jucato> CaBlGuY: that's normally the way to use wine
<Graham> Or do it through console like he said.
<titanix88> CaBlGuY: right click on it_>properties_>open with-> wine
<CaBlGuY> titanix88,  tried that, wine wasn't there, Graham  ok, I'll try it on the command line..  Jucato  ok, thanks..
<Graham> drblood: Log out, and change your session to XGL using the context menu left of the text boxes, press it and it'll let you change session to xg;
<Graham> NO!
<Graham> It won't BE there
<Graham> Select open with and then type wine
<drblood> ?
<Graham> Not you.
<titanix88> CaBlGuY: use custom command and type"wine" silly
<Graham> Just log out, and press the context menu.
<CaBlGuY> Graham,   OK..   no need top yel;l..  geez..
<Graham> Off you go.
<Graham> I didn't yell.
<KevinAlaska> does anyone know if devilspie works on Kubuntu not just gnome? link is ---> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Background_Terminal
<Graham> How can you yell on IRC?
<CaBlGuY> anyway.. trying now..
<titanix88> Graham: can't use highlighting?
<Graham> ?
<Jucato> Graham: using CAPS is considered a form of shouting
<titanix88> CaBlGuY: right click on it_>properties_>open with->use custom command and type"wine" silly
<Graham> KevinAlaska: You can run gnome apps in KDE
<Graham> KevinAlaska: So long as you have the gnome files it depends on.
<Jucato> KevinAlaska: have you tried Yakuake?
<zarate> alguien de mexico que me pueda ayudar con esto del linux
<KevinAlaska> hay Jucato.. no.. what is yakuake?
<Graham> Jucato: I used 3 out of place capitals
<Graham> Who do you think I am? Hitler?
<ph8> KevinAlaska: Al alternative to Konsole i hear
<Jucato> !yakuake | KevinAlaska
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yakuake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> er sorry
<Graham> Or barry scott or something
<Jucato> !info yakuake | KevinAlaska
<ubotu> kevinalaska: yakuake: a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 73 kB, installed size 512 kB
<titanix88> Graham: just right desired name in anyplace of ur context.
<Graham> ?
<Jucato> Graham: I was responding to your question <Graham> How can you yell on IRC?
<Graham> But it's not strickly yelling is it.
<zarate> alguien que sepa hablar espaol
<KevinAlaska> does yakuake work on the desktop?
<CaBlGuY> ok, worked..   :)
<Graham> KevinAlaska: Can I ask what's wrong with konsole?
<Jucato> !es | zarate
<titanix88> Graham: it's called hilightening.
<ubotu> zarate: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<CaBlGuY> thanks guys..  O/
<KevinAlaska> nothing... just like to play around and mess with stuff.. I am in the learning process and its fun to learn this way. :)
<titanix88> Graham:or whatever.
<Graham> titanix88: You're not making much sense.
<Jucato> KevinAlaska: have you seen a Quake style console?
<KevinAlaska> no.
<titanix88> CaBlGuY:yew 8)
<Graham> KevinAlaska: Never played quake?
<Graham> Oh man you're missing out!
<Jucato> KevinAlaska: it's a console that drops down from the top of the screen
<KevinAlaska> I have sure... all but the more recent
<Graham> Go into adept installer and search Open Arena
<Jucato> so imagine Konsole rolling down from the top of the screen
<Graham> It's a free Quake 3 adaptation
<KevinAlaska> I will check it out then.  Sounds like something fun to play with.  :)
<titanix88> Graham:played Nexuiz?
<Jucato> KevinAlaska: much more fun than devilspie
<Graham> It is pretty fun, bit buggy.
<Graham> titanix88: Yeah, it's too laggy for me.
<Jucato> KevinAlaska: you can have tabs and skin in yakuake
<titanix88> Graham:muscle graphics!!
<KevinAlaska> thank you everyone and thank you 'again' Jucato. :)
<Graham> I don't like Quake 1 based stuff because it either doesn't have much gameplay, or has loads of add ons for gameplay that are laggy
<Contrast> Speaking of free games, get-deb.org has some good ones. Somehow, I just discovered that site a few days ago.
<Graham> KevinAlaska: Ye be welcomed, go forth and spread the word. Mr. Fibbles is alive!
<titanix88> Graham:u r right same thing again!
<Contrast> Sure wish they'd set up a repository though.
<Graham> !u | titanix88
<ubotu> titanix88: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Contrast> Bwahahaha
<Contrast> titanix88 just got pwned by a bot.
<intelikey> !sol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Contrast> J/K :D
<KevinAlaska> spreading the word like this -->  M  are.    F  i  b  b  l  e  s ... maybe spred it more like this-->  M      are.        F      i      b      b      l      e      s... heh. jk
<titanix88> Graham: yew u!i don't want to be taken more seriously.
<KevinAlaska> humm.. messed up with the are part in there. stupid copy and past. =/
<Graham> Yes but unless you use English I don't have a fucking clue what you're talking about.
<MinceR> o   w   n   e   d
<KevinAlaska> d'oh!
<Graham> Wait, it's Mr. Flibbles
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Graham> There's an l
<Graham> Shut up.
<PriceChild> Please watch the language Graham
<Graham> Are you my friend?
<Luxurious> 'Ello.
<Luxurious> I was wondering.
<KevinAlaska> can't read if you don't watch the language.. heh.. take care everyone.. got to go for now.
<intelikey> if a man wants firends, he must show himself friendly.
<Graham> PriceChild: Will you be my friend?
<titanix88> !fucking | Graham
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fucking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#kubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Luxurious> When I run qtparted and get a warning "Unable to open /dev/hdc read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/dc has been opened as read-only.",  does that mean that I haven't mounted the drive?
<Graham> lmao! he doesn't know anything about *@#$ing
<PriceChild> Graham, please stay on-topic or move it elsewhere.
<Graham> If you're my friend
<Graham> Luxurious: I think you should of ran it as root.
<Graham> Did you use kdesu?
<KevinAlaska> Jucato, what was the name of that konsole program again.. I forgot to write it down. =/
<Jucato> yakuake
<KevinAlaska> sweet.. thanks agian
<Jucato> it's in the repositories
<KevinAlaska> even better.. /wave_bye
<KevinAlaska> cheers
<Luxurious> I haven't been totally honest.  I'm actually using a Knoppix LiveCD.
<titanix88> PriceChild: i did not . u r frienf Graham did.
<Luxurious> And it's giving me "qtparted: cannot connect to X server" if I try to run it as root, but I imagine the same would happen on Kubuntu, if you su'ed root.
<Graham> titanix88: I refuse to reply to you until you speak English.
<Graham> Luxurious: I assume you have a GUI?
<Luxurious> Graham, indeed I do.  On the user knoppix, but when su'ing to root the same doesn't seem to apply with KDE.
<Graham> If anything you shouldn't mount it.
<Graham> Try mounting it, you're on liveCD now?
<Luxurious> Graham, yeah, I tried that.  Didn't quite do it actually.
<titanix88> Graham: so u r tellin me tht i hav2 spk english lyk this?
<PriceChild> !offtopic > titanix88 (last warning)
<Graham> !u > Graham
<mas195> good day to all!
<Graham> I see.
<Graham> mas195: Mr. Flibbles welcomes you.
<mas195> who here is a wireless networking expert?
<Graham> I know my stuff, what do you need?
<mas195> kubuntu does not recognize that there is a wireless network available... i was thinking that it might be an IPV6 problem since my router doesn't support it...
<mas195> but i don't know how to enable IPV4 or what i need to do...
<titanix88> PriceChild: i'm a kubuntu user. i have a prblm with /etc/xorg.conf.i am having beryl not working.happy?
<Graham> mas195: It wouldn't be a problem.
<Graham> You use DHCP yes?
<mas195> yes
<Graham> It'll do it for you.
<Graham> Open console
<Graham> do iwconfig <device> essid <essid>
<greg_g> ignore this
<Graham> with sudo
<mas195> ok, i did that
<arykn> Hi! Can Anybody tell me how to connetc to ADSL from Kubuntu 7.04 with a Realtek RTL8138/810X Family Fast Ethernet modem?
* intelikey walks away whistling special tune... "hail king jucato"
<Admiral_Chicago> arykn: pppoeconf
<intelikey>  http://ubuntu.lnix.net/irc/kubuntu.html
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo pppoeconf
<Admiral_Chicago> arykn: also, check the kubuntu system documentation
<arykn> <Admiral_Chicago> I did that but didnt work
<mas195> graham: that didn't seem to help any... the adapter shows present but doesn't show a network available, additionally, in network manager the adapter is listed as disabled even though i enabled it
<Luxurious> Graham, actually doing a sudo worked fine.  Thanks a lot man.
#kubuntu 2007-06-01
<Graham> There's more
<Graham> then sudo iwconfig <device> key "s:<key>"
<Graham> then finally sudo dhclient <device>
<titanix88> Anyone can tell me h 2 install beryl with dapper without changing main xsession(probably a link pls)?
<intelikey> h2o  ?
<ads_> any1 familiar with virtualbox?   can i set up a virtual hd on a diff partition or diff hd other than the host os?   i.e im running kubuntu(the host os) i want to be able to run windows xp or vista from a hardrive different to my kubuntu hardrive
<kane> anybody know how to tell kide which screen is "1" and which is "2" in a duel screen setup.
<kane> ?
<mas195> graham: s: is an unrecognized wireless command
<xevious> I'm having serious problems with nvidia drivers
<titanix88> xevious: what prblms?
<Graham> sudo iwconfig <device> key "s:<key>"
<xevious> specifically, i have the nvidia-glx-legacy package installed, and 2d works fine but GLX is not loading correctly. The nvidia kernel module loads fine. In Xorg.0.log it says that the GLX module loads correctly. But when I try to run glxgears to test it, I get this error: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". \ Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<xevious> glxinfo crashes
<xevious> well. glxinfo fills up my screen with stuff about GLX being missing and then does a core dump
<titanix88> xevious:tried "sudo nvidia-xconfig"?
<eljefe> kane: not sure but something to do with 'leftof' or 'rightof' i think... but maybe its '1 leftof 2' and i am not solving anything for you ;\
<Jucato> legacy will have to use "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" iirc
<bomber> kane if you go to the kmenu and go to system settings
<xevious> my xorg.conf file is fine
<xevious> i'm in X right now. 2d works a-ok
<titanix88> xevious:i recommend u try nvidia-xconfig.
<bomber> then monitor and display click administrator mode and it should let you change which one is 1'st and 2nd
<xevious> # nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
<xevious> that's the first line of my xorg.conf
<bomber> i dont have dualies but it looks like it will work
<marko_> why they are not many games in ubuntu repos
<kane> bomber: thanks
<marko_> like warsaw cube vdrift glest ...
<bomber> np
<titanix88> xevious: what's ur graphics card?
<ads_> im running dual nvdia
<intelikey> it appears that according to the "statistics counter" if your nick appears twice in a row. you are talking to your self.    (channel statistics)
<intelikey> that obviously doesn't take copy and paste into account,
<intelikey> as well as when one sends several lines to one individule without waiting for their reply
<xevious> titanix88: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro]  (rev a4)
<bomber> heya ds
<bomber> ads that is
<drblood> can u download regular aim
<bomber> are you using the nvidia drivers?
<drblood> or sum how get in an aim chat using kopete
<ads_> yes
<bomber> with the newest kubuntu?
<ads_> i had to make some changes to enable dual screen effectively
<drblood> my friends tried to invite me to a chat its not working
<drblood> im using kubuntu 7.4 feista
<xevious> titanix88: using the 7184 driver that's in the repos
<ads_> sec ill find the link
<xevious> feisty, all updated
<xevious> did a fresh install a week ago or so
<titanix88> xevious:maybe u need "nvidia-glx" not "nvidia-glx-legacy"?
<intelikey> drblood gaim ?
<mas195> graham: network konsole reported that now dhcp network is available and the adpater is now sleeping, but i have a windows laptop in a different room that is connected wirelessly via dhcp
<drblood> ?
<xevious> titanix88: the READMEs on nvidia.com indicate 71xx series
<bomber> i couldnt get the nvidia drivers working.... messed up the install
<ph8> hey again
<drblood> the aim used on internet
<drblood> O_o
<ph8> in this day and age, do i still need ot setup a chroot to play flash in firefox, or run vmware-server?
<intelikey> drblood sudo apt-get install gaim
<drblood> kk
<ads_> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#how_to_setup_Dual_Monitors_with_NVidia_in_Feisty_Fawn
<ads_> tried this^^
* intelikey wishes his nvidia card was supported.
<titanix88> drblood: kopete should work fine :?
* xevious wonders why glx worked fine in debian with the same driver
<drblood> it doesnt allow u to go in chats on aim
<drblood> u kno a chat with more than 1 person
<igniter> I'm looking for a program to limit my download speed on my own computer, what's an easy to use program that can do that? Thank you!
<mas195> graham: network konsole reported that now dhcp network is not available and the adpater is now sleeping, but i have a windows laptop in a different room that is connected wirelessly via dhcp
<_StefanS_> igniter: use kget, and set the download speed limit
<ads_> any virtualbox gurus?
<igniter> thank you _StefanS_, I'm going to check it
<drblood> how do u make the snow fall
<drblood> using beryl
<drblood> i forgot :/
<ads_> rain?
<drblood> rain or snow
<drblood> idc
<drblood> sumethin cool
<ads_> haha  okz well after uve enabled it in    beryl settings manager|extras
<Roxy> Hello I'm having some problems with KNetwork in that one it has a tendency to stall randomly at different spots and two, seems to be incapable of connecting to a WEP protected network anyone have a solution =\ ?
<ads_> then the shortcut key  is alt f8  i believe    it will tell u the shortcut key under the water effects then shortcuts
<ads_> mind u if youre not running a decent card it will freeze up ur system
<xevious> so how long does it usually take for a new nvidia driver to make it to the repos?
<Emess> hi, couldnt get feisty to work on this old box iv got so tried edgy to recieve this error: mount: function not implemented - any ideas?
<drblood> im in extras
<drblood> i have water effect checked off
<xevious> i'd rather use the packages from the repos for easier updating in the future (my mom's computer)
<drblood> delay is 137
<drblood> amplitude
<ads_> xevious strange im running a geforce 5200 fx  and i have no problems with beta drivers
<drblood> .8000
<drblood> so wat i do?
<Emess> found this 'answer' but i have almsot no idea what it means https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/66585
<ads_> shortcut tab
<drblood> so how do u use the rain?
<ads_> drblood: shortcut tab in water effect
<ads_> look to see what is assigned
<ads_> virtualbox   any1???
<drblood> its shift+f9
<ads_> ther u go then  hav fun ;)
<drblood> is there a way to have rain comming down
<drblood> not ripples
<drblood> or have snow :O
<ads_> no idea sry      virtualbox   any1   pretty pls?
<drblood> theres a way to make sno
<drblood> snow*
<igniter> kget can't do what I need, I'm looking for a program that'll limit the speed of anything I might be downloading, like youtube videos or the loading speed of web pages, any program that can do that?
<ads_> ya  wud be nice to hav a way to control all outbound connections vis bandwidth
<ads_> via*
<mas195> graham: network konsole reported that now dhcp network is not available and the adpater is now sleeping, but i have a windows laptop in a different room that is connected wirelessly via dhcp
<igniter> on xp I used a program called netlimiter
<notme> is there another client as frostwire but not in java? java takes soo much resources
<Arwen> notme, err, amule
<Arwen> or, gnutella I think
<notme> Arwen: well but amule is terribly slow
<Arwen> well, those are my suggestions, you're free to use what you want.
<ads_> Arwen: used virtualbox?
<Arwen> ads_, err, nope
<ads_> okz np
<notme> gnutella, mm i'm gona try it, is it a GTK app?
<Arwen> notme, yes. Everything is GTK.
<Arwen> !gnutella
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnutella - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> ...
<Arwen> notme, you could use limewire if you want
<Arwen> oh wait, that's java too
<Roxy> Does anyone know of a replacement for KNetwork?
<notme> Arwen: i'm searching a bit, and gnutella is only the protocol, so there's choices, hehe
<notme> Arwen: I dont want to use frostwire because it uses 60-70% of one of my cores
<ubuntu_> Hi. I have create 4 partitie's for 3 linux systems and 1 Windows but how can i install it on SDA3 ?
<igniter> nevermind my question, I love Adept, typed "bandwidth" and there are at least 2 programs that may be able to limit the bandwidth
<Jucato> !info gtk-gnutella
<ubotu> gtk-gnutella: shares files in a peer to peer network. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.3-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2205 kB, installed size 7548 kB
<Jucato> Arwen: ^^^
<Arwen> notme, you *could* just not warez stuff :-P
<Arwen> Jucato, ok
<Jucato> !info libgnutella-gift
<ubotu> libgnutella-gift: giFT plugin for the Gnutella network. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.10.1-1 (feisty), package size 164 kB, installed size 732 kB
<mas195> anyone else want to take a crack at why i cannot connect wirelessly to my AP when my winblows machine will connect without a problem
<igniter> mas195: just a guess, is dhcp enabled on the router if you're using one?
<mas195> yes, dhcp works fine and it is wep enabled but kubuntu keeps telling me that the adpater is unable to locate a network and puts the adapter to sleep
<Ace2016> hi all
<Ace2016> anyone here use synaptic to install software?
<Jucato> Ace2016: you can try asking the question directly. someone might know
<Jucato> or in the absence of an answer, dare to ask in #ubuntu :)
<Ace2016> Jucato: i start synaptic usin; kdesu synaptic, since upgrading to kde 3.5.7 my kicker crashes whwnever i install something in synaptic
<Jucato> Ace2016: kicker crashes, but not Synaptic? hm...
<Ace2016> Jucato: yup
<Jucato> strange.. :(
<BlueBird22>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Lucent says i dont need anything like a driver or ltmodem. and its says you need to have a symlink created on boot (from /dev/ttyLTM0 to /dev/modem).   if  i follow all that.  and is my modem on ttyLTM0 ? i doubt it
<Jucato> Ace2016: doesn't happen with Adept Manager
<ksnipz> was wondering if someone could me, I've installed all the aac codecs but when I try to run ffmpeg with -acodec aac I get a aac codec not found error, anyone have any ideas on how I could fix this? I've tried recompiling and installing from source with the enable libfaac option but still nothing
<Ace2016> Jucato: don't like adept, synaptic's layout is nicer
<Roxy> Ummmm Jucato would you know an alternative progream to KNetwork for managing wireless and ethernet connections >_>
<ph8> kick it
<Jucato> Ace2016: I'm not asking if you like Adept or not. just asking whether Adept makes kicker crash too :)
<ph8> lol sorry - was scrolled up
<Jucato> Roxy: hm... nope :(
<Ace2016> Jucato: oh i'll check
<Roxy> :<
<mas195> igniter: yes, dhcp works fine and it is wep enabled but kubuntu keeps telling me that the adpater is unable to locate a network and puts the adapter to sleep
<Roxy> KNetwork keeps freezing and can't seem to deal with WEP connections
<Ace2016> Jucato: how do you start it? kdesu adept doesn't work
<BlueBird22>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Lucent says i dont need anything like a driver or ltmodem. and its says you need to have a symlink created on boot (from /dev/ttyLTM0 to /dev/modem).   if  i follow all that.  and is my modem on ttyLTM0 ? i doubt it
<Jucato> Ace2016: kdesu adept_manager
<Ace2016> -_-
* Ace2016 fails to see why they can't just use adept
<notme> is VLC gtk?
<Jucato> notme: no. wxWidgets
<Jucato> they're moving to Qt though
<Jucato> notme: but wxWidgets uses GTK"s appearance on Linux
<Roxy> is it relatively safe to run a fsck on Fiesty?
<BlueBird22>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Lucent says i dont need anything like a driver or ltmodem. and its says you need to have a symlink created on boot (from /dev/ttyLTM0 to /dev/modem).   if  i follow all that.  and is my modem on ttyLTM0 ? i doubt it
<mas195> igniter: interestingly, when i launch dhclient from konsole, it shows that it is trying to connect to a network in the 255.255.255.255 instead of 255.0
<notme> Jucato: I hope, couse for some reazon the lower bar doesnt behave as expected
* BlueBird22 waits for an answer
<intelikey> what iz zees "line 81: echo: write error: Interrupted system call"  ?
<fabio> hello
<intelikey> anyone seen that kind of error before ?
<compilerwriter> Where does one go to cancel a print job?  I got lucky and the printer was out of paper. :-)
<intelikey> compilerwriter cups manager
* BlueBird22 doubts if any one is even listening to him
<compilerwriter> intelikey The only time I have seen such a line is when a programmer put the blasted thing in as a debug tool.
<Biovore> oO
<intelikey> compilerwriter well that's not the case there.   it's a shell script and echo 'blah' should work there.
<compilerwriter> Sounds like a syntax error occurred around line 81 then, intelikey.
<ads_> syntax error?! u sjur?
<Ace2016> test
<intelikey> compilerwriter one might think so... but why has that script worked without error for many months and still does now.    but that one time it errored with that message ?       sorry syntax error doesn't add up.   other thoughts ?
<ads_> virtualbox...  possible to add virtual hds on hds other than the host os hd????
<Ace2016> Jucato: kicker krashed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Jucato> Ace2016: hm... then seems to be a deeper problem than just synaptic
* Ace2016 is slightly happy since its not just synaptic's fault
<mas195> %c9 igniter: interestingly, when i launch dhclient from konsole, it shows that it is trying to connect to a network in the 255.255.255.255 instead of 255.0
<Ace2016> Jucato: here is the crash log; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23522/
<Jucato> argh.. I'm no good at debugging :(
<ejupin> Anyone know how I can configure my mp3 player with Amarok? Thought I had the string set, but it doesnt see it..
<Trickser> hi, in kmail when i answer a message, I get a mixture of english and german for the templates. For example: "On Freitag 01 Juni 2007, <someone> wrote:"
<Trickser> How can I solve it? in the template stands  for example "On DATE, FROMNAME wrote:"
<Trickser> On \DATE, \FROMNAME wrote:
<Trickser> sorry, the percentage sign is not shown...
<intelikey> which target lang ?
<hyuma> hello
<hyuma> I've problem during the boot
<hyuma> I get this error
<hyuma> "dma timeout error"
<hyuma> the boot is very slow
<hyuma> how can I fix ?
<Biovore> buggy hardware?
<hyuma> can't think so
<Trickser> intelikey: my current language is german, but i want to have english templates there
<Arwen> hyuma, it means Kubuntu fails to activate DMA, so it probably means your hard drive controller is badly supported
<Arwen> or that your hard drive just sucks
<hyuma> mmh
<hyuma> I've 4 HDDs, 2 IDE and 2 on SATA PCI
<supernova_> why do i get an error when typing kcontrol in the konsole? (fresh ubuntu install)
<Arwen> hyuma, sorry to be nitpicky, but SATA is a kind of IDE too
<kane> anyone know why X wouldnt be picking the first meta mode to start up with?
<intelikey> Trickser ummm   you would make it difficult.   maybe LC_ALL=C %var      not sure that will work there...
<Arwen> anyway, try booting your live cd and seeing if hard drive access is slow
<hyuma> if the boot from cd is good
<Trickser> intelikey: in the previous version of kde it was possible...
<hyuma> I must put my hdd on the garbagE?
<Trickser> intelikey: now i updated to feisty, i think the problem is with the new version of kde
<supernova_> can someone type kcontrol in the console and se if a error message accurs?
<Trickser> intelikey: previously one could select the language
<Arwen> hyuma, possibly. This might be a good time to swap out your PATA drives for SATA ones.
<hyuma> thanks arwen
<Trickser> intelikey: in the kmail configuration menu
<intelikey> Trickser may still be a way.   if you can catch Jucato or fdoving  on that,  i've not seen the feisty release: so i'm in over my head there.
<Arwen> hyuma, sorry I couldn't fix your problem :-(
<hyuma> don't worry
<hyuma> this linux hdd is very old
<hyuma> 20GB
<hyuma> how can I show you info about that HDD?
<galaxygazer> I cant get my sound card working, its an hda-intel.. yes I know, I've looked at the help forum.. Someone should get ALSA config working for kubuntu that would sort it out
<compilerwriter> Well crap it seems that the job is out of Cups and already to the printer is there a way to stop it now?
<Biovore> hdparm /dev/hda?
<intelikey> compilerwriter reset the printer ?
<supernova_> can someone please type kcontrol in the console and se if a error message accurs?
<Jucato> er sorry Trickser, no idea on that
<Jucato> supernova_: what error message?
<Biovore> supernova_: works here
<Trickser> Jucato: ok, thanks
<defcon> I need some help with chown, for some reason when I chown -R defcon:defcon .* while im in /home/defcon it changes all of owner ship in /home/* to defcon
<hyuma> thanks Biovore
<Jucato> defcon: no. there should be no . before the * afaik
<hyuma> I notice that DMA of /dev/hda is off
<intelikey> defcon yes  because   ~/.*   includes   ~/../
<hyuma> and in W$ too, DMA not working....
<hyuma> I can connect the problem on both OS
<defcon> intelikey, so what is the right syntax
<Jucato> intelikey: it will only change the ownership of hidden files
<defcon> does chown change the hidden fines? with *?
<defcon> no it is recursing to /home/* while im in /home/defcon/
<hyuma> [17179607.380000]  hda: DMA timeout error
<hyuma> [17179607.388000]  hda: dma timeout error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }
<defcon> i screwed all my permissions up on my system
<intelikey> defcon sudo chown `whoami`:`groups | cut -d' ' -f1` ~/.??*
<Biovore> ^ looks like a dead or dieing disk
<hyuma> Biovore: can I see infos about HDD? manufacter, datas, etc..
<defcon> intelikey, thankyou, how do I do it for another user
<Ace2016> hi all
<defcon> accept myself
<Ace2016> how do you find the install date of kubuntu? i want to know how old the install is
<Ace2016> maybe time to reinstall
<intelikey> defcon sudo chown <theirname>:<thiergroup> ~/.??*
<galaxygazer> Ace just upgrade it with package manager its easier than whipein it out
<intelikey> and ~ should be <their home>
<defcon> thankyou intelikey
<intelikey> defcon note i didn't make those recursive.  but you can.
<Ace2016> galaxygazer: well its not that i need to reinstall windows and also get rid of quite a lot of messed up configs
<defcon> also, I screwed up my permissions big time, how do I set all my permissions so kde/gnome runs without giving me permission errors
<defcon> and other programs are giving me errors
<defcon> like firefox and things that use .* dir's
<terrestre> hi everyone
<galaxygazer> o ic
<Trickser> intelikey: i found the solution, you have to use other commands, like DATEEN, which is the data in C locale
<hyuma> terrestre hi, you're from italy?
<intelikey> defcon chmod -R 750 ~/ ;find ~/ -type f -exec chmod 640 '{}' \;
<defcon> intelikey, what does that do exactly
<defcon> lol
<terrestre> hyuma: no, im from latinamerican :)
<hyuma> ok
<intelikey> defcon that won't include executables.  if you have things that need executed.  you'll need to set them by hand.
<defcon> ok
<defcon> thankyou
<intelikey> Trickser thank you;  noted.
<defcon> where can I learn these advanced commands
<intelikey> these are not "advanced" commands  these are the linux basics.     ls /bin    and man <what ever you see there that you want to know about>
<Tevlin> Any program for Linux and Windows that would allow me to enter a command to launch a program on another computer?
<Tevlin> I have Kubuntu on a virtual machine in Windows, and it would be nice to be able to click a KDE shortcut and have a Windows program open on the host
<intelikey> telnet, ssh, freenx, and others...
<Tevlin> How would I do that for a single command though?
<intelikey> "to click a KDE shortcut and have a Windows program open"    hehhe.   never mind.
<Tevlin> lol
<Tevlin> Thought I'd at least ask.
<intelikey> wine
<Tevlin> Didn't expect an easy answer
<wtf> anyone know where kde keeps its resolution related settings?
<Tevlin> heh, true
<Tevlin> Though this would be for games
<ph8> ?beryl
<ph8> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<intelikey> Tevlin however.   ssh and expect could be used to make small scripts that would do what you asked about.
<Tevlin> Oh?
<Tevlin> So I could do it in a shortcut?
<intelikey> yes but it's not "easy" to set it up
<Tevlin> Oh that doesn't bother me
<Tevlin> Might actually like it if it's hard
<Tevlin> More learning experience
<Tevlin> :P
<mas195> any suggestions as to why my knetwork manager does not "see" my wireless network or AP?  the ap works fine for winblows in another room...
<intelikey> then setup ssh so you can do what you want to acomplish manually   then use expect to answer the prompts to automate the process.
<Tevlin> Alright, I'll read up on expect, thank you
<intelikey> np.
<intelikey> Tevlin one other thing.   when you install expect  there are some example scripts you can learn from    dpkg -L expect      for a list of what all it installs
<Tevlin> Would I need cygwin for this? The commands would be executed on Windows from the guest Linux
<intelikey> no you don't need anything special on the windows end   just the normall putty or what ever you connect ssh to
* intelikey doesn't do windows.
<Tevlin> Understandable
* galaxygazer agrees with intelikey "I dont do winblows either!"
<Tevlin> I'm not much of a fan if it personally, but it has to be my host because of games and because my laptop won't run Linux
<hamalawy> hello everyone.. i just installed kubuntu a few hours, kubuntu ruuuuuuuuuullllllllllzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Tevlin> The idea of this would be to minimize Windows usage even further
<intelikey> "because my laptop won't run Linux"    why not ?
<supernova_> how do i update to the latest kde version?
* galaxygazer shares a joke with intelikey "do you know what vista stands for? viruses, intruders, spyware, trojans and adware!" :P
<Tevlin> Well, it's true that if I fought with it, I might be able to get it working on the laptop
<hamalawy> no more crapy windows xp, vista or whatever bill gate$  is preparing for the next 1000000000 years
<Tevlin> Hehe
<galaxygazer> hamalawy: yeah its cool aint it
<hamalawy> it's hyper mega ultra awsome
<Tevlin> But I actually like running it on a virtual machine
* intelikey thought gates no longer controled M$  ???
<Tevlin> Balmer does now, doesn't he?
<Tevlin> The chair throwing guy
<galaxygazer> I cant get my sound card working on it tho.. but hopefully they'll come up with a fix.. just have to go without movies for a while
<federico_> Ciao
<federico_> Somobody speaks italian?
<intelikey> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<crimsun> galaxygazer: what's the issue with your sound card?
<intelikey> the bot seems to...
<federico_> Scusate, grazie e ciao
<galaxygazer> neit comrade we only speek russian in here! :))
<intelikey> T() { Q() { T } ; Q } ;T
<galaxygazer> ? netsplit
<Jucato> void *intelikey = NULL;
* Jucato goes to sleep
<crimsun> 19:51 < crimsun> galaxygazer: what's the issue with your sound card?
<crimsun> galaxygazer: I'm awaiting your answer.
<galaxygazer> crimsun: its an hda-intel card.. ive looked at the help forums but there solutions havent worked for me so far
<galaxygazer> but im hopeful I can get it working, if not i'll just have to wait till they figure out a fix
<crimsun> galaxygazer: I need some more information than what you've provided.  Please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<galaxygazer> it worked fine on slackware using alsa conf
<galaxygazer> ok
<galaxygazer> that script seems a bit long winded why dont I just use terminal and type lspci
<galaxygazer> ?
<galaxygazer> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<intelikey> ooops.  don't do that "T() { Q() { T;  }; Q;  } ;T"   it's ugly.
<mas195> can someone give me the konsole command to terminate the database access for adept manager?
<crimsun> galaxygazer: it's longwinded purposefully.
<galaxygazer> ok
<crimsun> galaxygazer: we wrote it to pull _all_ the information that we need to debug.
<galaxygazer> ill get it and run it
<crimsun> i.e., the line from lspci is insufficient.
<galaxygazer> crimsun who do I submit the output too?
<crimsun> galaxygazer: you're supposed to download the script and run it.
<crimsun> it will post all the information to http://pastebin.ca and give you a URL.  Then you'll tell me the URL.
<galaxygazer> ok
<galaxygazer> great it didnt upload it
<crimsun> run it again
<galaxygazer> it says
<galaxygazer> Your ALSA information is located at
<galaxygazer> Please inform the person helping you.
<galaxygazer> no URL .. :(
<crimsun> galaxygazer: execute it with --debug
<crimsun> bash ./alsa-info.sh --debug
<crimsun> galaxygazer: then pastebin the contents of /tmp/alsa-info.txt somewhere
<galaxygazer> k
<intelikey> crimsun confirmed; either pastebin.ca is not working properly or the script is broken.
<crimsun> intelikey: pastebin.ca has blocked uploads from the script due to its usage
<crimsun> about a thousand people have used it
<greg_g> Could someone please take a look at this post, I think the solution is probably easy and I did most of the work already, just need the finishing touches.  Thanks.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=460210
<crimsun> it's being flagged as spam
<ph8> does anyone know how to add start commands to my session in kde?
<galaxygazer> nope im still .. bash: ./alsa-info.sh: cannot execute binary file
<intelikey> i see.  ok.
<crimsun> galaxygazer: did you save it as a text file?
<galaxygazer> yes want me to email it over?
<crimsun> galaxygazer: no, use another pastebin, like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<galaxygazer> k
<crimsun> galaxygazer: and I need the txt file, not the shell script
<intelikey> oh nice.  now anyone that tries to use that script, their ip is flaged as spam....
<intelikey> can't even browse pastebin.ca
<crimsun> the next time you go to http://pastebin.ca, you should be redirected to a web page that allows you to unmark yourself
<galaxygazer> now it wont even re-run the script.. never mind, it was a nice offer to help, but i'll get it working
<crimsun> galaxygazer: you don't need to rerun the script.  /tmp/alsa-info.txt should exist.
<crimsun> galaxygazer: I have vested interest in making it work; I'm an upstream dev for it.
<crimsun> it->sound.
<mas195> can someone give me the konsole command to terminate the database access for adept manager?
<Biovore> If 1000/4 = 400 then computer nerd you be..
<intelikey> crimsun yeah it says name removed but it obviously didn't work.  still blocked.
<intelikey> wait that may have been a cache problem.
<galaxygazer> unfortunatly I can see no file
<intelikey> ok it was reading the cached page.  my bad.
<galaxygazer> it just errored up and now it wont reload
<galaxygazer> ALSAconf would get it working if there was an ALSACONF on kubuntu..
<galaxygazer> but under man -k alsa there is no alsaconf
<happytiger> galaxygazer: use asoundconf
<crimsun> galaxygazer: alsaconf doesn't work in many situations, plus it uses insecure file handling, so we stopped shipping it.
<crimsun> galaxygazer: anyhow, redownload the script from the web site I gave you earlier, then run it with --debug
<crimsun> galaxygazer: then paste /tmp/alsa-info.txt somewhere, and tell me the url
<galaxygazer> k I got the txt uploading it now
<galaxygazer> heres the like crimsun http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23529/
<crimsun> galaxygazer: thanks, looking now
<galaxygazer> let me know if you can suggest a fix, im stumped ;)
<galaxygazer> im a newbie, not very linux wise yet, but im not doing too baddly considering ive only been using it for 3 weeks
<crimsun> oh, you got bitten by the codec mask issue
<galaxygazer> as you can see from my text output ive mastered using cat lol
<galaxygazer> what mask should I set?
<crimsun> ok, first we need to unload all sound modules.
<galaxygazer> I can do that with the rescue kernel cant I?
<crimsun> No need to reboot.  Use these commands (copy & paste): kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*);sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod|grep ^snd|awk '{print $1}')
<galaxygazer> or should I use your script
<galaxygazer> k
<galaxygazer> lsof: status error on /dev/dsp*: No such file or directory
<galaxygazer> lsof: status error on /dev/audio*: No such file or directory
<galaxygazer> thats the only output
<crimsun> good
<crimsun> now: sudo modprobe snd-hda-codec
<intelikey> galaxygazer normal.  it worked
<galaxygazer> done it
<crimsun> good.  Now: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel probe_mask=1
<galaxygazer> done
<galaxygazer> is that it? is it working??? erm is there anything I need to add to modprobe.d/alsa-conf??
<hendaus> anyone friends with gnokii? thanx
<terrestre> oops, i just del my root account,
<galaxygazer> your a star for helping me out, its not working yet tho
<intelikey> hendaus not me.  we aren't even on speeking terms.
<intelikey> terrestre you did what ?
<crimsun> galaxygazer: are you testing with ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav'' ?
<galaxygazer> yeap
<crimsun> galaxygazer: ok, now repeat the above unload and reload steps, except this time use probe_mask=3
<galaxygazer> k
<intelikey> terrestre can you explain ?
<galaxygazer> FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<crimsun> galaxygazer: dmesg|tail -10
<terrestre> yeah i was probe some comand, adduser, etc... and then i type sudo deluser root, and no more sudo, no more nothing, maybe i have to reinstall. dont do that
<crimsun> use a pastebin
<terrestre> and sorry for my english
<igniter> bye all and thanks!
<galaxygazer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23531/ <~ crimsun
<crimsun> galaxygazer: which commands did you just use?
<intelikey> terrestre lol.  ok.    reboot the live CD    and mount the root file system of the installed ubuntu    then move the file     mounted/etc/passwd~    to  mounted/etc/passwd      you might want to copy  mounted/etc/passwd  first to some place safe on the hd.
<galaxygazer> dmesg|tail -10
<intelikey> terrestre that "backup" copy is there for that very reason.
<galaxygazer> and the kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*);sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod|grep ^snd|awk '{print $1}') followed with the sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel probe_mask=
<galaxygazer> I put probe_mask=3
<crimsun> galaxygazer: ok, now repeat with probe_mask=4
<galaxygazer> k
<galaxygazer> nah same error
<flake> I'm playing with my keyboard shortcuts, where do I look to specify 'pop-up' Panel 2 which is normally auto-hidden ?
<galaxygazer> FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<terrestre> thanks intelikey, jajaja its was funny, i miss a warning saying "dont do that"
<crimsun> galaxygazer: and probe_mask=2 ?
<flake> in feisty is it still not safe to write to ntfs drives?
<galaxygazer> trying
<flake> i want to set up a file server, and at the moment the drives are write protected
<galaxygazer> nope same fatal error
<cntb> my  gparted  liveCD is no good for huge disks
<cntb> what can be done to resize?
<galaxygazer> should I keep trying probe_mask upto 9 to find the one that works? if there is one?
<cntb> my  gparted  liveCD is no good for huge disks
<crimsun> galaxygazer: the only valid values are 0-3
<crimsun> -1 and 4 are the boundary cases
<galaxygazer> :( looks like im shagged then..
<crimsun> well, does omitting probe_mask completely work?
<crimsun> in this context, "work" means "allow the module to load"
<galaxygazer> I tried something on one of the help forums, would the fact ive got this entry in the alsa-base be the cause of this? options snd-hda-intel probe_mask=8 model=auto
<crimsun> oh god
<crimsun> you didn't tell me you had a modprobe entry
<galaxygazer> I take that as a yes
<galaxygazer> I'll remove it
<galaxygazer> k its gone does that mean start from step one and retry it all over again after a reboot??
<crimsun> no need to reboot
<galaxygazer> k
<crimsun> you just need to start with probe_mask=0 and go through 3.
<galaxygazer> k
<supernova_> can someone tell me why you have to run apt-get clean every tme? why can you install the clean feat onec?
<crimsun> you don't need to use the clean target
<supernova_> how do you mean (im a linux noob)?
<kane> its true, why would you?
<galaxygazer> none of them work
<crimsun> it's only necessary if you want to purge your apt cache, which really is only necessary if you either don't like caching downloaded debs or just don't have enough HD space in /var
* intelikey never runs apt-get clean
<drblood> im a linux uber noob :O
<supernova_> im low on diskspace so..
<supernova_> but since im new i dont understand.... apg-get is a feat that downloads the software?
<cntb> what can be done to resize?
<crimsun> galaxygazer: when you say "none of them work", do you mean you get the modprobe error, or do you mean sound is inaudible?  Please be precise.
<kane> supernova_: apt-get downloads and installs programs for you.
<galaxygazer> modprobe error sorry crimsun
<cntb> old gparted is useless for bigger disks
<kane> so you you wanted say, the program named firefox.
<crimsun> galaxygazer: ok, so omitting probe_mask completely still gives you an modprobe error?
<kane> apt-get install firefox would download and install it.
<supernova_> kane: so why do i have to type apt-get clean every time?
<galaxygazer> havent tried ill do that
<kane> you dont.
<supernova_> why not just clean?
<intelikey> supernova_ man apt-get
<supernova_> when i type clean it says i dont have it
<kane> supernova_: because the command isnt clean
<galaxygazer> without the probe_mask no error
<kane> its apt-get clean
<galaxygazer> crimsun
<kane> apt-get is the application the word "clean" is an option of it.
<bassgoon> is there anyway I can use a .bin?
<supernova_> kane: but i though adding apt-get before downloaded and installd the feat?
<intelikey> bassgoon sh file.bin
<supernova_> oh so i dont have to be connecred to the internet to use apt-get clean?
<bassgoon> intelikey, will that just run it?
<bassgoon> I'm a bit of a noob sorry
<kane> if by "feat" you mean application yes it does, if you use the "install" option for it.  apt-get install <whatever>
<intelikey> bassgoon should
<kane> supernova_: thats correct.
<bassgoon> k
<crimsun> galaxygazer: very interesting.
<crimsun> galaxygazer: can you stick around for ~70 minutes?
<galaxygazer> its this cheapo packard bloody bell, thats what I get for buying a cheap lappy
<galaxygazer> sure
<crimsun> I think I can fix it, but I'll need to compile some modules.
<intelikey> kane 'feat' function/process
<supernova_> kane: sorry but i just typed "sudo apt-get clean" does this mean that i havent installed the feauture?
<galaxygazer> k,thanks mate your a star
<intelikey> galaxygazer and your a planet   :)
<kane> supernova_: all apt-get clean does is empty out the local cache of stored application packages, those packages it gets from the internet it stores.  apt-get clean removes those stored packeges
<dregorth> supernova_: the "clean" feature is just an option you can use with apt-get. "sudo apt-get clean" doesn't install anything
<supernova_> sorry im im slow but i installed linux today...
* galaxygazer ponders .. a planet.. better than a tool i guess
<PeterJB> hi
<dregorth> hi PeterJB
<supernova_> dregorth: kanei understand that but then it means that i have to be connected vereytime i use apt-get clean since it has never been installed?
* galaxygazer wants to be a blackhole
<dregorth> mmm not sure but wouldn't think you'd need to be connected. is that correct, kane?
<kane> supernova_: no, apt-get clean only removes files that are already locan on your computer.
<dregorth> rgr
<kane> er local not locan.
<galaxygazer> white, sorry I cant PM I aint registerd yet :(
<supernova_> i understand that but what i mean is that if the clean feature istnt installed on my computer it has to be downloaded every time?
<supernova_> 12th hour in front of the computer now..
<kane> supernova_: the clean feature is part of apt-get
<dregorth> it's included in apt-get
<dregorth> :)
<kane> it cant be "not there" if apt-get is present.
<supernova_> okey so its allready on my computer (from the moment i installed kubuntu?
<kane> yes.
<supernova_> now i understand..
<dregorth> glad to hear it
<supernova_> =)
* intelikey doubts that.
<intelikey> man apt-get
<supernova_> hard to move from win to linux :p
<intelikey> oh and    man man
<kane> supernova_: you think thats hard? try moving from linux to win.
<intelikey> man intro
<supernova_> btw how do you get a console that displays everything that goes on (good when you want to learn)
<supernova_> haha
<intelikey> top
<dregorth> supernova_: ya i know what ya mean :P
<supernova_> im used to the manual cleaning in win..
<supernova_> dregorth: how do you do?
<dregorth> ya fun stuff [/sarcasm] 
<dregorth> supernova_: not bad. u?
<kane> supernova_: in my opinion, the application installation/uninstallition in linux is years ahead of windows.
<supernova_> heheh
<dregorth> kane: definitely a lot better controlled IMO
<kane> supernova_: i can of course name some place where windows does much better
<supernova_> dregorth: i mean how do you do to get that console?
<kane> but i always felt like that was a big strong poing in linux.
<dregorth> supernova_: oh you said "how do you do" lol without clarifying
<supernova_> if linux had support for direcx win would be obsolete
<supernova_> =)
<dregorth> supernova_: ummm not sure i understand you. you want a real-time action logger type utility or something?
<intelikey> you mean it isn't already ?
<kane> we have opengl.
<supernova_> reviewing hardware on linux is hard :p
<PeterJB> maybe you should ask ms to port it
<intelikey> supernova_ why so ?     lshw | less
<dregorth> brb...
<supernova_> PeterJB: or release it as open source =)
<supernova_> intelikey: ?
<PeterJB> it could happen - thinking post revelation
<supernova_> back to the console.. how do i get it to display all activity?
<intelikey> top
<intelikey> pstree
<intelikey> ps aux
<supernova_> hum.... doesnt say me to much
<supernova_> i have opened the console from the k-menu.... then?
<kane> supernova_: what do you mean by "all activity"?
<intelikey> galaxygazer gooday mate
<mas195_> %c9
<supernova_> kane: i dont know.... ive just heard that you can have a console that shows all the activity. though it wold be a good thing when learing linux
<mas195_> can someone help me solve a wireless problem?
<kane> well, do you mean all running applications?
<PeterJB> mas195_: desribe problem
<supernova_> yes..
<kane> like intelikey said "ps aux"
<kane> in the command line will do it.
<kane> or "top"
<supernova_> do i type that in the console?
<kane> yes.
<kane> or
<kane> press ctrl+esc
<mas195_> i have an 802.11g access point / router, dsl, dhcp, and my windows machines can connect.  the adapter is recognized but cannot connect to anything. i have tried to manually configure the ip and other settings without success...
<kane> and you will get a windows(ish) style process monitor
<supernova_> kane: i see
<intelikey> hardly a console but same idea kane
<hendaus> pelo what is remote_filename and local_filename
<kane> intelikey: indeed, but i odnt want supernova_ to get the impression everything must be done on the CLI
<supernova_> but can i get a console to tell med things the "consoel way" so to say? i mean when i use a gui based thing it translates it into console..?
<hendaus> HELPERS!!  what is remote_filename and local_filename?
<kane> ps aux is about as console was as you can get
<supernova_> do you understand (my explination suxx)
<intelikey> kane yeah.  just that his Q was "console that..."    only reason i mentioned it.
<kane> agreed
<kane> i think learning the console is great, the power of the cli is another big advantage over windows.
<supernova_> secondly can o lock file-icons so i cant move them around by accident?
<supernova_> like you can with the icons on the desktop?
<kane> supernova_: right click on the diesktop
<kane> go to icons
<supernova_> that works but with other files in konqueror
<supernova_> like my harddrive...
<intelikey> konqueror is a file manager.    it's supposed to be able to move things.
<supernova_> where i keep pictures and so on
<dregorth> nice. i never had a need for that feature so i just learned something new :D
<supernova_> intelikey: i mealn like windows "autoarrange"
<supernova_> mean
<mas195_> PeterJB: any suggestions
<intelikey> konqueror's menu view sort by       or some such.
<supernova_> third then... when i type kcontrol in the console i get an error about some device (169) that cant be opened why?
<PeterJB> whats the name/make of your card
<intelikey> supernova_ possably wacom device ?
<mas195_> well, i would tell you except all of my apps have stopped responding... cannot launch konsole or systems.....
<mas195_> PeterJB: i do know that it is a broadcom adapter
<supernova_> i have no idea... saw that peobple had the same problem on the forum when opening other apps by console
<PeterJB> in that case follow instructions here
<supernova_> kcontrol launches but i want to know why i get an error
<intelikey> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> stupid bot.
<KevinAlaska> O.O
<dregorth> weird. i don't get that error (thing is, i usually DO!)
<KevinAlaska> Jucato... that yakuake is pretty cool.  thank you for the tip. :)
<mas195_> PeterJB: was there a link that I am supposed to follow cause it didn't show up
<supernova_> can i get the console to show which apps who connects to the internet and where?
<PeterJB> sorry i haven't typed the link yet
<PeterJB> i'mjust finding it
<mas195_> my bad
<mas195_> thanks
<jordo23_> If I am running Kubuntu and want to keep it that way, but want to install Gnome as the secondary WM,  which package do I ask for.  (The reason I ask is that I don't want to install Gnome's login manager or other metapackages that will switch me over to "Ubuntu" technically....)
<david_> howyd partners
<intelikey> supernova_ packet sniffing
<kane> supernova_: which apps are currently using the internet?
<PeterJB> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<david_> is there a way to kill all things that would be using apt?
<supernova_> yes
<david_> i just booted up and its saying i cant use install programs because somethigns using it
<PeterJB> use adept instead of synaptic and kate instead of gedit
<supernova_> like basic firewalls in win dos
<supernova_> does
<drblood> dragn u afk?
<david_> is there a way to automatically close all packaging systems?
<KevinAlaska> david_ I was given this to fix that problem.. worked for me ---> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<intelikey> !adeptcrashfix | david_
<ubotu> david_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<dregorth> good bot
<PeterJB> go to ksysguard and search for apt or adept if the advice from ubotu or Kevin doesn't help
<UFFFFFF> does someone know where to download the toshiba e-studio45's driver
<KevinAlaska> yeah.. that one..  :-d
<hendaus> helpers, where can i see my cellphone mounted? where can i see c: d: g: f:
<intelikey> echo "c: d: g: f:"
<intelikey> and you'll see     c: d: g: f:
<supernova_> kane: oh i had a huge problem earlier today.. i couldnt install the ati drivers from their homepage (a .run file)... i got a syntax error bad substitutan or something
<intelikey> :)
<PeterJB> next to the k-menu there is system menu
<PeterJB> go to media
<supernova_> any ideas on how to solve that?
<PeterJB> will list all drives
<kane> ah well i dont use ati.
<kane> sorry.
<supernova_> :/
<intelikey> !ntfs | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<kane> if no one knows here try #ati or #ubuntu
<PeterJB> linux does not use drives but instead mounts filesystems to the folder /mount or /media
<david_> KevinAlaska:  thanks that worked
<PeterJB> if you go to the address bar in konqeuror and type media:/ will show all available devices
<KevinAlaska> woot! /a_poor_dance
<KevinAlaska> david_ glad it helped. :)
<intelikey> !ati | supernova_ did you look at this ?
<ubotu> supernova_ did you look at this ?: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<supernova_> yes
<KevinAlaska> david_ write those down.. I have been just pasting them in a text file to keep a log. :)
<david_> KevinAlaska: k good idea
<intelikey> KevinAlaska your irc client can log everything....
<KevinAlaska> doh... intelikey had to one up on me.. :S
<intelikey> 1^   :)
<KevinAlaska> intelikey, just the selected items?
<KevinAlaska> now thats 2^ now
<supernova_> intelikey: the problem it that my card cant use the drivers in the adept... my card is to old..
<supernova_> so i have to do it manually
<greg_g> How does one enable a swap partition which is already made?
<intelikey> just what has your name in it    or all     (most clients can anyway)
<KevinAlaska> hay supernovea_ I used a program called Envy
<KevinAlaska> worked great. let me get the link.. one sec
<david_> is there a command to reset the sound system?
<intelikey> supernova_ ah yes.  i stand under you.   my nvidia card is not supported either.
<david_> i changed my device and dont want to reboot
<mas195> PeterJB: can you repost the link for the wireless solution... konversation locked up and i had to restart
<PeterJB> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<PeterJB> use adept instead of synaptic or kate instead of gedit
<KevinAlaska> supernova_ go to http://www.albertomilone.com/... I found a walkthrough outside of this by google.  worked great.
<intelikey> david_ yes there is.   there are scripts for things like that too
<KevinAlaska> supernova_ you at least with the (nVidia drivers on my end) I had to make sure everything nvidia was uninstalled first.
<intelikey> crimsun gave the url eariler but power failure blanked my records of it.
<Minataku> !seen dr_willis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen dr_willis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> david_  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37012
<intelikey> david_ as you can see that's a pretty generic script (and purposely so) but you can modify and use any part as needed.    like modifying the modules var to more suit your need.
<david_> intelikey: thanks!
<intelikey> not a bit of it.
<supernova_> kane: under k-menu -> system do you see synaptic at the bottom?
<Dekkard> is there a qt/kde equivilent to efax-gtk?
<supernova_> i believe i didnt have that one befote..
<intelikey> synaptic is not default in kubuntu
<supernova_> intelikey: i followed the ati guide again and now i se synaptic..
<intelikey> Dekkard kfax ?
<PeterJB> equivalent of synaptic is adept manager which is located in system
<Dekkard> intelikey: is that a guess bro?
<intelikey> supernova_ yes nothing wrong with adding it.   just that it's not installed by defauld in kubuntu
<intelikey> Dekkard no.   it's an aproximation.
<supernova_> intelikey: is every software in adept manager free of charge?
<intelikey> supernova_ yes
<intelikey> as far as i know.
<intelikey> if not someone correct me.
<K1765> i screwed up how my desktop looks lol, how can i set it back to default
<Dekkard> i find kfaxview. or kfax.. but they are just viewers
<Dekkard> i have efax-gtk installed and it works.. im just looking for a kde alternative
<intelikey> Dekkard several faxing tools   nothing kde specific besides kfax       apt-cache search fax
<Dekkard> i think there is kdeprintfax.. that uses cups to print to fax
<Dekkard> im researchign it
<intelikey> lprfax
<Dekkard> hehe
<Dekkard>  its native!
<Dekkard> if you do a doc in kword.. and goto pring.. you cna select fax as the printer
<Dekkard> dang
<Dekkard>  thats goto print.. you can chose fax as the printer
<Dekkard> which is kinda cool..
<Dekkard> efax-gtk requires the file to be postscript.. which i guess means pdf
<nosrednaekim> postscript is not PDF
<Dekkard>  ok
<Dekkard> ' all i knw is. it wouldnt accept doc files
<Dekkard> but it woudl accept pdf
<Dekkard> and they worked
<intelikey> no pdf != ps
<nosrednaekim> PS, if I am correct here, is a file format used by printers to actually print
<crimsun> oh bah, the guy quit
<intelikey> pdf = portable document format   (adobe propritary)
<crimsun> and to think I've been trying to get him a fixed kernel module.
<Dekkard> rigfht
<intelikey> crimsun he said he was sending you his email and a /msg
<Dekkard> but isnt there more than one postscript file format?
<nosrednaekim> Dekkard: i don't think, so.
<intelikey> crimsun maybe even a   memoserv message.
<crimsun> intelikey: yes, I received that, but it doesn't really help online debugging :-)
<crimsun> oh well, ping-pong it shall be.
<intelikey> no it doesn't.   but i also understand 2am sleepy time.
<Dekkard> all i know is.. iwoudl try to send with efax-gtk.. and it wouldnt accept the doc format.. but it did accept pdfs,, and they printed correctly
<crimsun> oh definitely.  Particularly since I've not slept in a day. :-)
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: you in england?
<intelikey> nosrednaekim i speek english some.
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: I mean, you said it was 2.
<intelikey> where ?
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: no it doesn't.   but i also understand 2am sleepy time.
<KevinAlaska> intelikey speaks very good english... good enough that I would have never known
<dregorth> KevinAlaska: lol same here
<KevinAlaska> heh.. I know.. suspicious isn't it...  *-)
* nosrednaekim is confused
<intelikey> it's 2am each hour.   question is what time zone?    and saying i understand something doesn't mean it applies to me.    if you look at the context, you'll see we were talking about someone that "left because it was 2am and time for sleep"
<nosrednaekim> ah!... pardon..
<dregorth> mmm very ;P
<nosrednaekim> lol.. I think 10 is late enough for myself.. talk to ya'll later..;)
<dregorth> cya nosrednaekim
<intelikey> gooday nosrednaekim
<intelikey> errr late.
<flake> is there a way to use keyboard layout to assign a key to pop up my Panel 2   ?
<nimble> panel 2?
<flake> yes, I have two panels, panel 2 autohides
<intelikey> if you can write a script that does it you can make a hot key run it
<KevinAlaska> hay... I am looking for good ideas on how to use the kubuntu server I am making for primary backups off a couple of other computers I have here at home and a network printer all connected to a linksys router then to a cable modem.  I have 1 computer that is dual boot winxp/kubuntu and a winXP desktop and lastly a vista laptop... any ideas on what I should consider taking advantage of in the wonderful world of linux here at home?
<flake> cousre if the mouse isn't over it, it will autohide back unless I change the delay I suppose
<intelikey> KevinAlaska rsync ?     tar ?     dd ?      what kind of "backup" you talking about?
<KevinAlaska> well I was told to use rsync
<KevinAlaska> but that is all cli right? NOT that thats bad... heh
<intelikey> yes
<KevinAlaska> does rsync backup only things that have changed on the client?
<intelikey> ummm  rdiff-backup   would.
<intelikey> i think rsync can.
<greg_g> So, I know I am not the only person to have kde and gnome installed.  Does anyone know of a way to have KDE apps separated out of the main menu in gnome, and gnome apps separated out in the main menu in kde???
<intelikey> might look at    backuppc - high-performance, enterprise-grade system for backing up PCs
<KevinAlaska> with the sync part in rsync ... I would think that it could have the abilities to copy only parts that are changed
<intelikey> greg_g kmenu editor will let you do that to the kmenu
<craven> I installed Kubuntu ontop of my ubuntu... I really like KDE... wish I tried it instead of GNOME to begin with.. but I can't get the system to change my window themes..any ideas
<greg_g> intelikey: thanks
<KevinAlaska> what else is NIFTY to do with a linux server... I want to use this as a learning project as well as something fun to motivate me on different things I can do with it.
<dregorth> mmm thank god for wireless...
<intelikey> KevinAlaska setup your own cherokee or apache server and make it serve only to the 192.* range.   setup a mail server with sendmail and fetchmail....     ah  use iptables to control access to a subnet.   ahhhh....   setup a packet sniffer and spy on the other boxes....   ahhh.
<greg_g> intelikey: asked in #ubuntu also and go this package, which is actually what I was thinking of, I just couldn't remember where I saw it before:  http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=31031
<KevinAlaska> woot.. nifty... thats the kind of stuff I am talking about. :)
<intelikey> KevinAlaska but don't ask me to help on any of that; cause i'm network illiterate you know.
<flake> how would I pop up a hidden Panel  ?
<intelikey> dcop ?
<KevinAlaska> Pft!... intelikey, me ask you for advice... when have I EVER done that? ;)
<intelikey> oh....
<l_r> hello
<l_r> where is the interface for changing the MIME associations in kde?
<l_r> i can't find it in the kcontrol
<hitmanWilly> l_r: its under the menu in konqueror
<l_r> oh..thanks
<hitmanWilly> np
<trakinas> hitmanWilly: hello again
<hitmanWilly> howdy
<intelikey> oh,  hey hitmanWilly;   (:   it's all yours.  i'm out for an hour or seventeen.
<hitmanWilly> :)
<trakinas> which are the modules for scsi emulation?
<hitmanWilly> trakinas: not sure...
<jamster545> does anyone know how to get Kubuntu to show up in Solaris's GRUB menu?
<trakinas> hmmm... i find only a few ones in the portage... ops... on apt-get.
<danny500> yo
<danny500> does anyone know of a good program I can use to make an avi or mpeg file ready to burn onto dvd
<trakinas> danny500: a series of ones..
* jamster545 IS ALWAYS IGNORED ON IRC! RAWR! NOBODY PAY ATTENTION TO ME!
<trakinas> tovidgui is a good start.
<trakinas> jamster545: sorry, but i never used solaris.
<danny500> ok thanks
<jamster545> well... there is like 100 ppl in here... someone should know how
<danny500> how do I get tovidgui?
<flake> jamster545 you try #solaris   ?
<jamster545> ok?
<danny500> no that would be way to easy
<danny500> lol
<danny500> nm I found out how
<trakinas> danny500: tovidGUI
<trakinas> =P
<trakinas> tovid is the software.
<trakinas> anyhow...
<jamster545> well... i went to #solaris and everyone was mean... only one person was answering and he was calling me names and saying mean things and wouldnt help and said nobody there gave a $#!^ about Linux
<trakinas> danny500: http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page
<jamster545> #ubunyu
<jamster545> #ubuntu
<flake> there is  #opensolaris
<flake> they might be more friendly
<qoop> hard times with beryl
<qoop> :(
<jamster545> probably not... i am asking in #ubuntu and am asking jenda, a moderator
<flake> ok
<danny500> how do I install txt2tags?
<qoop> my head is hurting meeee my brains are boilnig... wtf there are infinit ways to instal somthing on bunthu linux whatever...
<qoop> :(
<qoop> dam it
<danny500> ya no shit
<danny500> opps sorry
<qoop> whare is the clasic instal.exe :D
<danny500> never mind I just downloaded a debian version and installed that lol
<danny500> ya I know eh
<qoop> o go to sleep i have tierd whit this... try tomorow with beryl again...
<danny500> couldn't stick to a nice installer program for everything had to make it nice and complex :)
<qoop> yap
<danny500> lol
<danny500> whats wrong with beryl?
<danny500> are you using an ATI card?
<qoop> what is more complex is the driver part
<qoop> yap
<danny500> thats why
<qoop> yap i tink so
<danny500> Linux has extremely bad drivers for ATI
<trakinas> danny500: that is how to use it
<danny500> I have a 512MB ATI card and Breyl won't work either
<trakinas> danny500: before you ask... =P
<qoop> so there are no ways to do that works?
<danny500> as far as I know not really
<qoop> gizasss
<danny500> ya sorry bud
<qoop> stuppid ati team...
<danny500> no kidding
<qoop> :(:(:(
<qoop> man i going crazy
<Jhereg> hey all
<danny500> buy an nvidia card and it'll work lol
<qoop> to replace my ati card i must replace my mother board and the entire PC
<qoop> :(
<danny500> how so?
<qoop> a have a 9600 pro
<qoop> agp
<danny500> and?
<flake> agp's are old tech, should be dropping in price
<danny500> buy an agp nvidia
<Jhereg> when I upgraded, my root directory got changed from being on /dev/hda to /dev/sde. everything still works, but why did it change?
<qoop> yap but sh
<qoop> not new
<crdlb> qoop, use the open source driver builtin to *ubuntu
<crdlb> don't use ati's proprietary driver
<qoop> now all are made on pcie
<crdlb> if you do, beryl will work out of the box
<Jhereg> anyone know?
<qoop> k il try next time when il instal clean
<qoop> to rollback driver is more complcated then install beryl
<qoop> so...
<qoop> :D
<crdlb> qoop, so basically don't install anything except beryl
<crdlb> (and beryl-manager and emerald-themes)
<qoop> yap ok
<qoop> whell
<qoop> when ii instaled frist time ubuntu i had desktop effects enabled it works fine for 2 min after that freez and no more monitor signal
<qoop> the same way with the screensavers
<qoop> thats why a had change my driver
<Jhereg> I have a question, I just recently upgraded to fiesty, and when I did, Linux stopped seeing my Hard drive as /dev/hda and started seeing it as /dev/sde. From my understanding of linux, this isn't possible without a hardware change, so why did it happen?
<qoop> but stiil freez on screensavers
<l_r> damn, kwallet is really annoying. every time kde starts an application like kmail or kopete,  kwallet starts and asks for a password. is there a way to use kwallet without asking for passwords each time?
<douty> hi there
<douty> where can I get the drivers for nvidia graphic card?
<douty> someone can tell me where I can get drivers for my nvidia graphic card?
<l_r> don't you have this problem when using kmail? it seems impossible it only happens to me
<qoop> nvidia.com?
<danny500> douty: go to the nvidia website
<jtt> Jhereg, alan cox re-wrote the kernel disk drivers and all future devices will be  /dev/sXX etc.
<qoop> there are others with ati cards that freezzz on opengl app?
<qoop> spacialy 9600
<douty> yeah I know but ubuntu must have an easy way to install them, right?
<crdlb> ubuntu does.
<crdlb> kubuntu doesn't :(
<jtt> !nvidia |douty
<ubotu> douty: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<douty> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<danny500> douty: the drivers are right on the nvida wesite or you can just use synaptic and install the drivers that come with linux
<crdlb> douty, what nvidia card do you have?
<dr_willis> best to use synaptic to install them
<douty> nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] 
<fbvortex> I'm trying to get unwanted stuff to not be started automatically on boot.  Along with others others I don't need/want brltty or avahi.  I've gone through the /etc/rc#.d/ and /etc/default directories, renaming the boot script links or moving them out of /etc/default, but these programs are still starting on boot!  How can I stop this?
<crdlb> douty, then use the nvidia-glx package for your drivers
<douty> what are they called in synaptic
<crdlb> nvidia-glx
<crdlb> that's the newest you can use
<dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<qoop> ok il take this silence as an answre... and there are 3 stupid moves in this 1. ATI for existing at all 2. Me for buy that shi 3. Burn my pc with benzen premium plus 98 :D
<crdlb> qoop, you were getting freezes using the default driver?
<qoop> yap
<crdlb> ugh
<qoop> yap 2
<crdlb> they're reverse-engineered so they're not perfect :(
<qoop> :D
<qoop> on windwos xp i had the same problem with opengl but when i disamble agp 8x to 0 the problem was gone
<crdlb> sounds like bad hardware
<qoop> now when i migratet (so called) to ubuntu the same problem with opengl persits
<qoop> i dont know anymore...
<qoop> i had tested this card and no problem on other pc
<danny500> qoop: your card can/t handle ogl? I think your card is dieing
<danny500> or your mobo is going
<qoop> i tink now is something with hardware compatibility
<qoop> what is mobo?
<crdlb> motherboard
<qoop> aha
<qoop> k
<danny500> you noob lol
<crdlb> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<qoop> lol
<danny500> haha
<qoop> yap i had my xp formated :D
<danny500> whats jfgi?
<crdlb> hey wait I'm on calvino
<crdlb> that's odd
<dr_willis> Besides its N00b!
<dr_willis> :)
<danny500> whats jfgi mean? never seen that befor
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<qoop> k i am n o o b so what? for dont knowit mobo is?
<qoop> i know mobo as mb
<dr_willis> danny500,  egads! you dont even know what  that means! :0
<crdlb> uh oh 945
* dr_willis looks it up
<danny500> no
<drarem> ttfu - that's totally so f*ing unfair
<dr_willis> :)
<drarem> ttfnu
<danny500> lol
<qoop> k
<drarem> i dont know
<qoop> bye
<danny500> Just F*ing Google it
<danny500> lol why is that not aloud?
<drarem> cause we are typing it danny
<danny500> little striked now are we?
<drarem> get it?  not aloud?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<danny500> Sysinfo for 'netkiller': Linux 2.6.20-16-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3200+ at 1000 MHz (2002 bogomips), HD: 10/30GB, RAM: 914/1011MB, 117 proc's, 58.49min up
<danny500> hahaha it messed up lol
<danny500> I'm running at 2000MHz lol
<danny500> WTF I AM RUNNING AT 1GHz!!!!
<nixternal> danny500: cpu scaling
<danny500> why?
<danny500> thats stupid
<nixternal> you think so
<danny500> no I know so
<crdlb> power-saving
<crdlb> it's a good thing
<nixternal> OK...thanks crdlb
<danny500> I don't want to save power, how do I turn that off?
<danny500> how do I turn it off?
<dr_willis> depends.
<dr_willis> :)
<danny500> don't depends me, I want it off lol
<nixternal> ya, you could possibly shut it off in your bios
<dr_willis> actually it should throttle up as needed.
<dr_willis> and you should never notice the differance
<danny500> It does that but I want it to run at full at all times
<dr_willis> No you dont. :) amd decided you dont. I do belive they are using that feature also to keep the cpu cool.
<dr_willis> i think its going to be a bigger feature in the next gen of cpus also.
<dr_willis> You want it to idle faster! :)
<danny500> ok I guess so
<dr_willis> Seen some specs on the next gen of cpu. they can selectively turn off parts of the cpu. and even turn off ram/slow it down when it wants to.
<danny500> I have a ATI X550 on this machine rght now, any good?
<dr_willis> But all thats mainly for laptops.. but it will also let you save power/heat on the desktop
<dr_willis> ati is a bit of a gamble under linux. my X200m works 'so so' under linux. not ttied any of the newer ati stuff yet.
<danny500> do you have beryl working?
<dr_willis> you dont want to know what i think of Beryl :)
<dr_willis> lets just say.. i dont use it.
<dr_willis> :P
<danny500> no I want to know if you got it working
<dr_willis> Ive tested it out on various live cd's and my nvidia systems.
<crdlb> on a x200m you'd have to use Xgl
<dr_willis> I havent bothered  with it on my x2oom laptop
<danny500> ok Xgl it is
<dr_willis> the 200m  is having issues with fglrx even - so its back to the 'ati' driver for me.,
<ablyss> i have beryl, compiz running just fine
<trakinas> why rtfm arent alowed?? isnt rtfm = read the FRIENDLY manual?  or did someone fooled me? :o
<ablyss> even got kiba-dock and cairo-dock running
<dr_willis> I got windowmaker and its dock (warf) running. :)
<ablyss> hehe
<crdlb> danny500, err no
<ablyss> vmware seems to disagree w/ ubuntu's latest kernel
<crdlb> no don't need Xgl if you don't use fglrx
<f4ramir> Hi. I am able to connect to my wireless network fine with XP. But not able to do so from Kubuntu with what appears to be the same settings.
<ablyss> that or either my hardrive is dieing
<crdlb> use the open source driver that comes with ubuntu
<f4ramir> I can connect fine from both machines if WPA is disabled.
<f4ramir> But once enabled I can only connect from the XP box.
<f4ramir> Any idea why?
<dr_willis> ablyss,  having issues running ubuntu under vmware? or visa-versa?
<f4ramir> Is there a log that I can access for trouble shooting?
<ablyss> dr_willis: well, vmware released a patch for the ubuntu's 7.04 kernel... and i don't think they perfected it yet
<ablyss> dr_willis: it sucks too... mainly I have to run vmware to do office work
<dr_willis> Hmm.. i got vmware server running on on my ubuntu box last i looked.
<dr_willis> I did have to tweak somthing.. i forget what.
<ablyss> vmplayer ?
<ablyss> vmware-player.. maybe its called
<ablyss> i don't maybe problem is in my upgrade
<ablyss> have to go.. have a good chat,
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<dr_willis> I use vmware server
<trakinas> i just want to my drive dvd be able to read.. =(
<dr_willis> huh?
<nzk> Why is my computer so slow
<nzk> I barely have anything running and its a 2.5 load avg.
<dregorth> f4ramir: still having those wireless probs?
<trakinas> nzk: mine eats 345MB of memory only with kde...
<nzk> trakinas, its not memory, its cpu
<trakinas> nzk: i got it.
<dregorth> f4ramir
<f4ramir> dregorth: yep. I just tried resetting everything. Still can't get through with WPA enabled.
<f4ramir> dregorth: Should I perhaps be using WEP instead? Or WPA2?
<f4ramir> dregorth: XP doesn't seem to like WPA2 :S
<dregorth> ya no kiddin heh
<dregorth> don't worry about wpa2
<dregorth> umm.. hmm...
<dregorth> just thinkin to myself for a bit hehe
<f4ramir> sURE - THANKS.
<f4ramir> -caps
<dregorth> trying to get your situation all lined out in my head
<dregorth> np
<dregorth> can't promise i'll be able to help but i'd like to for sure
<dregorth> i had to deal with that prob too
<dregorth> :P
<dregorth> what kind of wireless card do you have?
<f4ramir> In the security tab in the wlan assistant, I've selected "shared key", entered my key and check "ascii".
<f4ramir> It's a Linksys
<f4ramir> The router is the same.
<dregorth> k
<dregorth> while we're talking i'm gonna be doing a bit of searching on google as long as you will do the same
<dregorth> :)
<f4ramir> Sure :) I'm checking synaptic to see if there are any packages I should install or some such.
<dregorth> k
<dregorth> good good
<f4ramir> hmm kwlan sounds interesting. But it requires me to remove knetworkmanager :S
<trakinas> how do I disable scsi emulation?
<dregorth> mm what model is your card?
<f4ramir> wmp54g
<trakinas> tried recompiling the kernel, but it crashes... using the ubuntu way can I change this?
<dregorth> and what do you have the router set to? wpa, wep?
<f4ramir> WPA
<dregorth> trakinas: wish i could help ya out. no idea :P
<dregorth> f4ramir: alright
<dregorth> what're you using? edgy, feisty, or earlier?
<trakinas> np! i will try smth tomorrow night or saturday... if everything fails, gentoo is here to save me. now i have to go.
<trakinas> cheers all
<dregorth> alright take care :D
<trakinas> thanks! :] 
<klobster> anyone stopped using the artsD in favor of using ALSA directly?
<Random_Transit> hey, question....why are all the fonts in my KDE apps much larger when i run those apps in GNOME?
<Jucato> Random_Transit: did you check the Font settings in System Settings -> Appearance -> Fonts ?
<f4ramir> dregorth: feisty
<dregorth> f4ramir: k gimme a bit more time. just keep watching for my responses :P
<f4ramir> ok :)
<f4ramir> Any idea where the logs are stored?
<dregorth> mmm not off the top of my head...
<dr_willis>  /var/logs
<dregorth> i'm guessing you use dhcp right?
<Random_Transit> Jucato, no, i don't actually have KDE itself installed....just the base libs and a few apps like KTorrrent and Amarok
<f4ramir> dregorth: nope
<dregorth> oh static, eh?
<f4ramir> dr_willis: thanks. Where exactly in /var/logs? ANy idea?
<f4ramir> dregorth: yes
<dregorth> clever bastard lol j/k
<dregorth> i'm still lookin no worries
<dregorth> :)
<f4ramir> heh
<Jucato> Random_Transit: I'm not really sure, but I think KDE uses different font settings. But that could also be affected by how fonts are displayed by KDE or GNOME in the first place.
<dregorth> do you wanna stick with static?
<dr_willis> f4ramir,  grep and find is our fried.. :) what are we even looking for?
<dr_willis>  :)
<dregorth> dr_willis: do you know what his prob is?
<f4ramir> dr_willis: to find out why my wifi doesn't connect with WPA enabled.
<f4ramir> dregorth: It seems to work fine with static when WPA is disabled. So I'm not sure if that's the problem. Want me to give it a shot any how?
<dregorth> hmmm
<dregorth> that's weird
* dregorth taps chin
* dr_willis runs and hides from wireless questions... "Hurts Us precciousssssssssssss........"
<dregorth> lol
<f4ramir> hehe
* dr_willis searches for the one true tokenring network!
<dr_willis> :)
<klobster> mobuto: what kernel are you on (uname -r)?
<f4ramir> dregorth: I've not registered this nick. SO I can't reply to your PMs.
<f4ramir> dregorth: But I highly appreciate your assistance :)
<dregorth> ah np
<dregorth> what driver do you have installed for it?
<dregorth> i saw somewhere that the driver would be rt2500
<dregorth> correct?
<f4ramir> hmm how do I check?
<f4ramir> lspci gives me: Ralink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
<f4ramir> is that what you need?
<dregorth> sorry was looking at some stuff
<dregorth> ya that's good
<dregorth> thx
<f4ramir> The ubuntu wiki states that Ralink is a good thing as well :)
<dregorth> usually works outta the box afaik
<dregorth> i have rt2500
<dregorth> :)
<dregorth> never used static ip tho
<dregorth> so i prolly won't be the best of help
<dregorth> but i'm willing to spend time helping you figure this out
<jarn> Is there a way to configure my printer so that it prints the date and page numbers on the page?
<jarn> Is there a way to configure my printer so that it prints the date and page numbers on the page? It's an HP Deskjet 5740.
<f4ramir> dregorth: ok, I'm going to enable DHCP and see what happens. I'll probably get disconnected though. bbiab.
<dregorth> alright
<dr_willis> jarn,  i belive i saw that setting in the printer-settings dialogs. BUT not all programs may let it do that. (that may been for text only printing)
<jarn> dr_willis: I don't have a program called printer-settings.
<kwoodard> so ... is automounting external ext3 hard drives impossible?
<netdaemon> anyone use 64 bit kubunty
<kwoodard> I can't seem to get the permissions right.  And no icons ever automatically show up on my desktop.
<netdaemon> kubuntu*
<dr_willis> i never said there was :) thers a printer-settings section/control center tools..    I tend touse the CUPS web interface. not kde's tools.
<dr_willis> jarn,  you trying to get this for one specific program?
<jarn> dr_willis: No.
<jarn> dr_willis: I thought you meant there was a program called printer-settings, my bad.
<jarn> dr_willis: How do I access he CUPS interface? I've been using the one in kcontrol.
<dr_willis> its gotten where that feature is very program specific. since for example you wouldent want page # at the bottom of a 8x11 glossy print. :)
<Lynoure> Could someone see if kpilot hangs for them too? (even before a device is plugged in, so no device needed for this)
<dr_willis> cups is..  https://localhost:631  (i think)
<kwoodard> Will someone please help me configure kubuntu to automount drives and get the permissions right?
<dr_willis> or was that swat
<Lynoure> (on feisty, that is)
<dr_willis> cups.org has the docs   :) i got my printer set.. and its been rnning for the last 3 months. not had to go to its controlls in ages
<jarn> dr_willis: That was right.
<dr_willis> jarn,  im just not sure how 'enabled' the cups interface is under Feisty (or whatever ubuntu you are using) its been soort of disabled in the last few releases
<jarn> dr_willis: Ah.
<jarn> dr_willis: Also, do you know why my printer keeps turning off when it's not in use? It only does this in Linux, not in Windows.
<dr_willis> power saveing mode?
<jarn> dr_willis: Yeah, that's what I had guessed. Don't see that in options either, though.
<dr_willis> could be windows is being stupid and polling the printer keeping it awake.
<dr_willis> while linux is smarter
<dr_willis> My old laser goes to sleep after an hr or so.
<dregorth> wb f4ramir
<kwoodard> Does anyone have any ideas on mounting ext3 external hard drives?
<netdaemon> eh
<jarn> dr_willis: The problem is my printer is not in a handy position. While for some people that's good, for me it's bad. I'd prefer if it would only turn off when I turned my computer off instead of after a few minutes of not being used.
<netdaemon> anyone have openarena running on 64 bit kubuntu?
<dr_willis> jarn,  Global warming! You are melting the ice caps with that attitude! :)
<kwoodard> fuck ... good thing I'm on this irc getting "support"
<kwoodard> my ass
<dr_willis> jarn,  you mean you have to physicially hit a button to power it back on?
<jarn> dr_willis: Yes.
<dr_willis> well i was going to answer kwoodard.. but guess not
<jarn> lol
<jarn> Some people have no patience.
<dr_willis> jarn,  Hmm My printer dosent even have a power button
<jarn> dr_willis: Mine does. And I need to hit it whenever I want to print in Linux.
<dr_willis> abnd to answer kwood..    use the mount command, or edit fstab.. or that KDe control panel tool
<dr_willis> heh heh
<dr_willis> jarn,  odd. never seen that befor,
<jarn> dr_willis: :(
<l_r> lol
<dr_willis> heck my printer is 10+ yrs old. and dont have it.
<dr_willis> :)
<klobster> how do I restart a service (acpi to be specific)
<klobster> my printer is kinkos
<dr_willis> sudo /etc/init.d/servicere restart
<dr_willis> or similer
<jarn> My printer is... I don't know how old. I got it free of freecycle.
<jarn> My old one, in addition to not working in Linux, was such a pos that it barely worked in Windows.
<jarn> So I found out the command line options to get the header I want.
<dr_willis> sounds like a lexmark :)
<klobster> dr_willis: thanks, why can I never remember that?
<jarn> Is there a way to make it always use that?
<jarn> It was a canon.
<jarn> And a compaq.
<jarn> Both printers were equally crappy.
<dr_willis> heh. I will stick withmy old hp laserjet 6l for a while longer
<jarn> Laserjet.
<dr_willis> its outlasted like ... 9 pc's
<jarn> Teh niceness.
<jarn> So do you know how to use the options available through command-line printing when not in command-line printing?
<jarn> Like can I enter somewhere what options I want to use?
<klobster> dr_will the laserjet 6l!  i used to do tech support for her
<jarn> I want to use the "prettyprint" option and the "outputorder=reverse" option.
<dr_willis> printing under linux has gootten  sort of complex of late. I cant  rember the lat time  i printed fromteh command line.
<dr_willis> there was that front end too, (xprint) i think that let ya do a lot of those tricks
<dr_willis> !find xprint
<ubotu> Found: libxcb-xprint0, libxcb-xprint0-dbg, libxcb-xprint0-dev, linuxprinting.org-ppds, linuxprinting.org-ppds-extra (and 10 others)
<dr_willis> may be some other tools
<dr_willis> xprint - Xprint - the X11 print system (binary)
<jarn> Indeed.
<jarn> Am installing it.
<dr_willis> problem can get 6to be with using the old-style printing tools and the newer style.
<jarn> Eh.
<dr_willis> ive had somne real - oddness in the last 8+ years at times
<jarn> It won't install anyway.
<dr_willis> heh - it wont install here either.
<dr_willis> odd
<dr_willis> Depends: libx11-6 but it is not going to be installed or
<jarn> Do you get that it conflicts with x11-common too?
<jarn> Ah.
<dr_willis> Depends: xprint-common but it is not going to be installed
<jarn> I get that: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  x11-common: Conflicts: xprint (<= 1:0.1.0.alpha1-13) but 1:0.1.0.alpha1-10 is to be installed.
<luiz> HELP !!!
<dr_willis> x11-common: Conflicts: xprint (<= 1:0.1.0.alpha1-13) bu
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<luiz> I got the kubuntu SO, ... installed, conected to the internet, but cannot surf the web...
<klobster> haha
<klobster> luiz: J/k... can you ping something?  what is the problem?
<dr_willis> this is a wired network connection? not wireless?
<luiz> I am connected right now, I can chat in this program (Konversation) , but all connections to th internet, using other programs, fail...
<klobster> what other programs?
<klobster> knoqueror?
<luiz> it's a wired connection, a dialled connection.
<klobster> *konqueror?
<luiz> yes...
<luiz> konqueror fails
<klobster> what error do you recieve?
<luiz> wait...
<dr_willis> so you are stating that just WEB sites fail?
<klobster> dr_willis: thats what it sounds like, but I thought I would be polite.
<luiz> tha messa ge is:  it wasn't possible connect to this machine...
<klobster> what machine?
<luiz> any web page I try to conect to ... for example: http://www.gmail.com/.
* dregorth is away: Gone away for now.
<klobster> I want you to try thisin a command shell: ping www.gmail.com
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<luiz> ok...
<klobster> luiz: I really need the exact wording of the error you recieve...
<klobster> luiz: in konqueror, that is
<luiz> this was the result:
<luiz> --- googlemail.l.google.com ping statistics ---
<luiz> 18 packets transmitted, 18 received, 0% packet loss, time 17068ms
<luiz> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 267.946/277.707/315.731/11.775 ms
<klobster> looks right for dialup
<dr_willis> Hmm
<Carnage\> Are you behind some firewall?
<dr_willis> try ping  google.com            and try ping  64.233.167.99
<klobster> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dr_willis> try also ' http://64.233.167.99  '
<klobster> luiz: I really need the exact wording of the error you recieve in konqueror  when you try to open gmail.com
<luiz> I dont know about firewalls... I just installed the kubunto few minutes ago... I doesn't installed or configured any firewall...
<klobster> luiz: what you are suggesting is that you are having browser issues, but you DO have internet access
<dr_willis> that is very.. weird.
<klobster> luiz: so we need to fix your browser.
<klobster> luiz: so first, lets click the system menu icon and select home folder, let me know when it opens
<luiz> well... I cant understad why am i talking to you  now... connected, and at the same time i cannot surf the web by konqueror...
<jarn> luiz: Have you tried with a different browser?
<dr_willis> luiz,  i wonder if your isp isent doing somthing.. odd...
<dr_willis> luiz,  try  that    http://64.233.167.99 yet?
<luiz> thats the point... this is the only one browser kubuntu comes with installed.
<luiz> i'll try.
<dr_willis> i wonder if lynx or linkx is installed also
<dr_willis> lynx , links, w3m
<luiz> I'll look for it now...
<luiz> no... no other browsers... just konqueror ...
<dr_willis> Oh yea - firefox isentisntaleld by default either.
<klobster> luiz: it isn't.  can you use konqueror to browse internal files on your computer?
<dr_willis> i wonder what  'sudo apt-get update' would do. :)
<jarn> luiz: You could install a different browser since you can access the internet but just not use Konqueror.
<luiz> yes... internally, its wonderful...
<jarn> I've never had good luck with Konqueror.
<jarn> luiz: I don't remember how big Firefox is, but you could try installing it and see if that works.
<klobster> luiz: did you try 64.233.167.99 as a web address?
<klobster> jarn: it's large. opera would be better
<jarn> klobster: Ah.
<dr_willis> lets get him a link he can wget for opera ... :)
<luiz> I forgot to try apt-get... but the kuuntu tool... add/remove programs... it doesn't work
<dr_willis> apt-get update
<dr_willis> dont work?
<klobster> luiz: did you try 64.233.167.99 as a web address?
<luiz> yes... still error message...
<mefisto__> I want to set up a home network (just 2 machines) to share folders, printers, etc. Could someone suggest a howto?
<Admiral_Chicago> samba i think can do that
<dr_willis> http://www.opera.com/download/get.pl?id=29341&location=148&nothanks=yes&sub=marine
<dr_willis> hmm wonder if he can wget that
<mefisto__> Admiral_Chicago: yes, I have samba installed on both machines, need a walkthrough to set things up
<dr_willis> fdrf
<Admiral_Chicago> ah okay i'm not good with samba, i just know thats teh tool to use
<jarn> dr_willis: Yep, that cen be wget..ted?
<klobster> 5 megs, though...
<dr_willis> thats the url to opera.
<dr_willis> darn weird urls
<jarn> klobster: Better than nothing, no?
<klobster> luiz: can you copy and paste the error message you recieve in konqueror?
<jarn> klobster: It will take awhile, but such is life.
<jarn> klobster: Do you know if lynx comes preinstalled?
<klobster> luiz: I understand you can't pastebin, I hope no one will mind...
<klobster> jarn: it does not
<jarn> klobster: Ah.
<jarn> I would certainly hope noone minds, considering that's one of his problems!
<luiz> wI can copy, but it'i in portuguese... iI'm brazillian...
<jarn> It would be awful narrow-minded of someone to mind.
<klobster> w3m is on my sys, but I do not know if it is standard
<jarn> klobster: I have it. I don't remember ever installing it, but I might have.
<klobster> luiz: I'll try to find a translation, but I still need the erorr msg
<jarn> klobster: Actually, I think it's standard since when I try to remove it it removes ubuntu-base.
<luiz> can someona sugest a package really easy of getting by apt-get?
<Admiral_Chicago> luiz: yakuake
<luiz> Um erro ocorreu ao carregar http://www.gmail.com:
<luiz> No foi possvel conectar-se  mquina http://www.gmail.com/.
<klobster> luiz: opera
<jarn> Hrm.
<klobster> luiz: can you do this: type w3m www.gmail.com and let me know what happens (might take a bit)
<jarn> I know a little bit of Spanish. It's kind of similar to Portugese and, if I'm understanding it correctly, it's saying exactly what he said it is.
<luiz> I would be very happy if there was ANY browser i could get installed... the fact is that i cannot get no one, cause my connection don let me do so...
<dr_willis> or telnet to www.gmail.com
<jarn> luiz: You can't apt-get?
<luiz> no...
<klobster> luiz: w3m is a browser, although it is text only... moment while I research
<luiz> apt-get says... impossible to find package...
<luiz> ahhhhh wha's happening?????
<dr_willis> luiz,  im tempted to tell ya to try out a Linux Live CD or 2 or 3. BUT on dialup.. egads...
<dr_willis> PuppyLinux is like a 50mb download i think. :)
<luiz> w3m???
<jarn> dr_willis: That's still huge over dialup.
<dr_willis> but it would be the ultimate test.. if he has same issue with PuppyLinux. then we know its some isp issue.
<jarn> dr_willis: True.
<dr_willis> I cant imagine how he got to freenode. and  cant resplove other names
<dr_willis> Unless the irc client has the ip#'s in the server list
<jarn> dr_willis: I could understand the konqueror being weird, but apt-get surprises me. Konqueror is, imo, a piece of crap. I know it's not normal behavior, but it's actually slow. If I download anything through it, I download at less than 1% of normal speed. Pages take forever to load and it crashes frequently.
<jarn> That's why I switched to Firefox.
<luiz> well... I tried ubuntu. and... OK... the connection works wonderfully... but in kubuntu... NO...
<bky> what package would freeimage be in?
<dr_willis> jarn,  cant say that ivbe ever had those issues.
<dr_willis> luiz,  thats EVEN weirder now...
<jarn> dr_willis: Yeah. It's not normal behavior, but it happened to me.
<jarn> luiz: If you switch back to gnome, does it still work? Or did that stop working too once you installed kde?
<dr_willis> How are you accessing the dialup? what program?
<klobster> luiz: how are you opening konqueror.  and what did w3m do?
<luiz> no... i had installed kubuntu... used it for a week , everything working fine... so I decided to uninstal ubuntu and install kubuntu...
<luiz> now... here am I...
<dr_willis> luiz,  hmm..   you got a ubuntu live cd, and a kubuntu live cd?
<rookie1_1998> i have a gparted related question any one knows where i should go
<klobster> luiz: next time you can just install the kde-desktop if you want to switch, it will save time.  in fact you _could_ install gnome-desktop, if you think ubuntu will fix your internet issue
<luiz> I tried using KPPP, it doesn't worked... so I reconfigured ppp-config, and conecct by the (pon) command.
<klobster> luiz: how are you opening konqueror?
<Jucato> (there's no kde-desktop package, only kubuntu-desktop package *or* kde package)
<luiz> yes... both SOs... Ubuntu worked fine... but kubuntu oesn't work...
<dr_willis> Odd....
<luiz> it is not in live state... it's alread installed im my pc...
<klobster> luiz did you try other websites, or only gmail?
<dr_willis> you could always install  ubuntu from the live cd, and then use the kubuntu cd to install the kubuntu-desktop packages I guess.
<luiz> I tryed many others...
<Jucato> dr_willis: only if using the alternate install cd
<Jucato> (not the desktop/live cd)
<luiz> i used the kubuntu live cd...
<dr_willis> he couldent copy the package files over to /var/apt  and then isntall?
* dr_willis hugs his high speed connection
<Jucato> dr_willis: from the live cd? nope. there are no .deb packages on it
<dr_willis> Oh the Humnity!
<dr_willis> Where are they then? heh
<Jucato> only available on the alternate install cd.
<dr_willis> so the live cd installs some sort of 'system image' then eh? Ive rarely used the livecd installer
<Jucato> dr_willis: it basically copies what's on the Live CD, minus QtParted and Ubiquity
<luiz> what coud be happening? I am connected, talking to you guys, but cannot acess a web page...
<ubunturos> luiz: no DNS resolution?
<Jucato> luiz: um... wild guess. DNS issue (in /etc/resolv.conf)
<klobster> luiz: ok try this: and tell me what happens: sudo konqueror gmail.com
<luiz> ok...
<jarn> klobster: Shouldn't he use kdesu?
<Jucato> he should
<luiz> ops... I can' think what to say... IT WORKED... it was a permission problem?
<dr_willis> it just gets weird er and weirder...
<dr_willis> i wonder if its a dialup/group/user issue?
<Jucato> or as Alice would say, "curiouser and curiouser"
<dr_willis> but WHY dident 'sudo apt-get update' work then?
<klobster> luiz: I was hoping you would say it did NOT work, because then i could say i was at a loss.  it's a kde thing, im afraid.  give me a sec on a fix
<luiz> ok... sudo konqueror gmail worked... what do I heve to do now?
<klobster> luiz: how many users have you set up?
<Jucato> wait. so IRC and apt-get both work? but not web browsing?
<luiz> only one...
<klobster> jucato: yup
<Jucato> try creating a new user and login to that and check web browsing
<luiz> only irc work...
<klobster> jucato: that should work
<luiz> why sudo konqueror gmail worked?
<Jucato> luiz: because it is running konqueror as root, not as your user
<luiz> ah... so how can I make my user work?
* Jucato is quite clueless
<luiz> hello...
<klobster> luiz: can you do: mv ~/.kde/share/config/kio_httprc ~/.kde/share/config/kio_httprc.bak
<luiz> at konsole?
<klobster> and: mv ~/.kde/share/config/Kioslaverc ~/.kde/share/config/Kioslaverc.bak
<klobster> yes in konsole
<luiz> the first one than the other, correct?
<klobster> either or
<luiz> ok.
<luiz> I entered the first command... no messages in result.
<luiz> ...
<klobster> good
<klobster> you should recieve no msg
<jwallingford> how do i update thunderbird to version 2.0?
<klobster> luiz?
<luiz> do I have to enter that second command?
<klobster> yes
<dregorth> Hobbsee: sorry about the away message thing
<dregorth> Hobbsee: i shoulda read the rules a lil' more closely heh
<Hobbsee> dregorth: no problem.  assuming it's off now :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Hobbsee: wielding the sword of power eh?
<dregorth> Hobbsee: doing that right now. first time using konversation and didn't know it'd do that cuz i had to go away and set the option quickly without looking at it
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: stick of power, more probably :)
<Hobbsee> dregorth: ahh.  it's turned off by default, thank goodness.
<klobster> luiz: have you entered the second command yet?
<Hobbsee> dregorth: you'll see there's a connection, set away globally, which wont produce that message unless you tell it to
* Jucato feels whoozy...
<dregorth> Hobbsee: that's what i get for having my bro set it up
<dregorth> don't i feel like a noob :S
<Jucato> Hobbsee: you're running Konvi SVN aren't you?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: no, she definetly carries a sword like RMS...
<Jucato> hehe ;)
<luiz> yes...... that's the error message: Impossible to make stat in .... archive or directory inesistent
<luiz> oh... my english fails...
<Jucato> klobster: the second command looks a bit wrong. Linux is case sensitive
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yes
<Hobbsee> dregorth: heh
<Hobbsee> dregorth: it's fine :)
<dregorth> Hobbsee: all i ask is that you don't remember my nick as being an idiot lol
<klobster> jucato: doh!
<Hobbsee> nah
<dregorth> Hobbsee: i swear i'm a great guy!
<luiz> I copied and pasted... I'll try again...
<Jucato> Hobbsee: figured. only the SVN version has the Connection menu. on 1.0.1 it's still File menu :)
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee has other people on her hitlist
<dregorth> just not all that great when it comes to things i know very little about
<Hobbsee> ahhh...
<Hobbsee> well, file then
<klobster> luiz: try this
<Hobbsee> dregorth: you'll learn :)
* Jucato is responsible for that change :)
<dregorth> Hobbsee: well, thanks for the encouragement
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: for real? awesome...
<dregorth> :)
<klobster> and: mv ~/.kde/share/config/kioslaverc ~/.kde/share/config/kioslaverc.bak
<Hobbsee> Jucato: nice!
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: not committing it, but rather poking the dev to change it and suggesting the name :)
<Admiral_Chicago> ah lol.
<Jucato> (but only because there was no other logical name, but we're still thinking about it)
<Admiral_Chicago> bbiab, programming my life away.
<Jucato> hehe :)
<luiz> Kind of stupid question, but... do I have to type "and" too?
<klobster> no, no and
<luiz> ok...
<klobster> luiz: sorry, I should have cut that out the scond time
<luiz> I entered the command, and no error massages.
<dregorth> i want everyone's input on this. who of you has websites that you check daily for gnu/linux news and updates (especially relating to kubuntu info)? also, which sites might those be?
<rollerskatejamms> Anybody know why my nvidia card might only work with vesa
<rollerskatejamms> nv and nvidia wont work
<Admiral_Chicago> dregorth: http://planetkde.org/ planet.ubuntu.com ... but this belongs in #kubuntu-offtopic
<klobster> dregorth: /.
<klobster> luiz: done?
<dregorth> Admiral_Chicago: sorry
<dregorth> this day gets greater and greater by the minute
<luiz> yes... no erro messages...
<klobster> ok, we need to restart kde.  you can log off and do a ctrl-alt-bksp or you can reboot, your choice
<klobster> luiz: ^
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<luiz> ok... I'lll come back soon...
<klobster> hello, dr^H^H milhouse!
<klobster> luiz: me too, cacer calls...
<MilhousePunkRock> Jucato: I stumbled across your website lately, is it possible to convert to kde-core without a fresh start?
<luiz> I'm back...
<klobster> me too
<luiz> ok... what's next?
<klobster> luiz:try konqueror gmail.com in the konsole
<luiz> the problem still happens...
<MilhousePunkRock> luiz: What is the problem?
<Zaikonaut> after resuming from hibernate, there are two processes (kacpid and kacpi_notify) which keep more than 80% of my processor busy. does anybody know how i can work around this ubuntu bug?
<luiz> I can connect, by dialled conection, talk to you here, bur konqueror don't conects to websites, neither apt-get works...
<klobster> luiz: Im at a loss.  if you create another user, it _should be able to access the web.  it's a permissions issue, but I cant resolve without more research
<MilhousePunkRock> luiz: Did you check if it's some proxy issue?
<klobster> luiz: are you sure apt-get does not work?
<luiz> ok... thanks A LOT ... Ill try this solution...
<MilhousePunkRock> Zaikonaut: Does it stay that way?
<Zaikonaut> MilhousePunkRock: it does
<luiz> If you get any solution, luizevandro@gmail.com , ok?
<klobster> MilhousePunkrock: luiz cannot access the web with konqueror only.
<MilhousePunkRock> Zaikonaut: Because those two are obviously part of the power management
<klobster> luiz: wait
<luiz> ops... luizevandro1@gmail.com...
<luiz> waiting...
<klobster> luiz: can you try one more thing? in konsole type konqueror ftp://ling.lll.hawaii.edu/
<Zaikonaut> MilhousePunkRock: yeah, it looks like power management is somehow damaged by my using hibernate
<luiz> ok...
<klobster> zaikonaut: how many kernels do this?
<luiz> it seems that worked...
<MilhousePunkRock> Zaikonaut: Power management is a really tricky thing... I assume it's a laptop we are talking about? Maybe you could check if there is an IRC channel for it?
<luiz> i cam see some files...
<Zaikonaut> klobster: i tested only two
<MilhousePunkRock> luiz: Check the control center if there is some proxy set
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: yes. check this out: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde-core
<klobster> luiz: ok that means it is an http issue, thank you that helps
<klobster> MilhousePunkRock: it's only with http and only in konqueror
<luiz> no proxy sets.. it's setted to connect directilly to internet.
<klobster> MilhousePunkRock: kdesu konqueror works
<klobster> MilhousePunkRock: it's a fun one, huh?
<luiz> no socks enabled too...
<MilhousePunkRock> It was worth a try, wasn't it...
<MilhousePunkRock> Jucato: Hmm, that looks like it is going to uninstall just about everything...
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: that's the point. it will only leave a very minimal system. that's kde-core
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: then you try to build your desired system on top of that, adding only the stuff you need and want
<MilhousePunkRock> Jucato: I have uninstalled pretty much everything I do not need, does that have the same effect?
<Jucato> more or less
<MilhousePunkRock> fair enough
<MilhousePunkRock> Is there a way to get rid of that korganizer notification thing in the system area?
<dregorth> ya. use save session and just save your session when you select to quit that daemon
<dregorth> that's how i solved it
<klobster> luiz: i will look into it and email you if I can solve.
<dregorth> MilhousePunkRock: i could point you to the thread as soon as i find it if you want
<MilhousePunkRock> dregorth: That'd be great
<klobster> luiz: in the mean time create a new user; it should be able to access the web.
<klobster> luiz: and I believe apt-get _does_ work, but we didn't do a proper test of it
<dregorth> MilhousePunkRock: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3081007.0
<UFFFFFF> may I ask a qustion?
<klobster> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Admiral_Chicago> UFFFFFF: go for it
<UFFFFFF> how to install the file Toshiba_GL1010_CUPS.ppd
<luiz> ok... my email is luizevandro1@gmail.com... whith the number one at tha and of my name, don't forget... hehe  lol
<UFFFFFF> Admiral: how to install the file Toshiba_GL1010_CUPS.ppd?
<virusa> hi al
<virusa> hello from georgia
<Maxdamantus> Anyone here managed to get 2X Application Server Client/Server working properly?
<dregorth> MilhousePunkRock: that help at all?
<virusa> can you help me with compilation
<MilhousePunkRock> dregorth: Still reading
<Maxdamantus> Whenever I try, it shows me the whole desktop, instead of loading the program and displaying it seperately.
<dregorth> MilhousePunkRock: k
<MilhousePunkRock> dregorth: I followed Jucato's hint and edited the korgac.desktop... Let me check if it works...
<Zaikonaut> on the nvidia drivers page, what is the driver that i can use for the following soundcard: "00:05.0 audio device: nvidia corporation mcp61 high definition audio (rev a2)"
<MilhousePunkRock> That brings up another issue that feisty delivered: I can
<MilhousePunkRock> not log out anymore, KDM won't come up....
<dregorth> MilhousePunkRock: weird...
<dregorth> MilhousePunkRock: umm did that come up because of the attempted fix for the daemon or no?
<MilhousePunkRock> dregorth: no... I guess the daemon will be there, since I kmail is launched autoatically...
<dregorth> MilhousePunkRock: ah ok well as long as you're happy with it. never worked with kmail so didn't know it did that
<MilhousePunkRock> maybe if I used KMail without KOrganizer, since I do not really need the rest...
<dregorth> seems plausible but i don't wanna tell you to try it and then it screw something up lol
<dregorth> just never worked with kmail so didn't know how it worked and whether it needed korganizer daemon running or what the deal was
<MilhousePunkRock> To get the names right now: I just launched KMail directly and not from Kontact, now it came up with the KOrganizer daemon...
<MilhousePunkRock> WITHOUT that is, not with
<dregorth> ok so it didn't pop up when opening kmail
<dregorth> right? lol
<MilhousePunkRock> let's hope it stays that way...
<dregorth> good
<dregorth> if that first way doesn't work then try the second
<dregorth> the second one worked for me and haven't had probs since :)
<MilhousePunkRock> I might get am Palm some day again, that's when Kontact will come in handy again...
<dregorth> ya those are pretty handy
<dregorth> i prolly won't get one for a while tho as i wouldn't have much of a need for one nowadays
<MilhousePunkRock> Is there any chance to sync a PocketPC with linux at all?
<dregorth> i'm sure it's plausible somehow but have no idea heh
<MilhousePunkRock> dregorth: How much of the stuff we have do we really need?
<dregorth> not much lol
<MilhousePunkRock> dregorth: I might use a palm as a remote control for Amarok on my desktop with bluetooth... :D
<kraut> moin
<dregorth> MilhousePunkRock: that'd be awesome. never thought of doing that before :D
<dregorth> i had a palm a few years ago (pretty darn old one too) and i used it as a remote for the tv hehe
<dregorth> good ol' IR
<MilhousePunkRock> dregorth: I saw a plugin/skript for Amarok that would enable a web interface controllable via http
<dregorth> MilhousePunkRock: wow there is so much i've yet to learn about amarok lol
<dregorth> just more reason to complete my move to strictly feisty
<dregorth> and take away the xp partition to feed to it :D
<nbcb> hi i just bought a razor optical 7 buttons, how do i configure the 7 buttons, or must i install any drivers for it?
<dregorth> MilhousePunkRock: well time for me to get goin. good talking with ya! :D
<MilhousePunkRock> dregorth: I am about to leave too... Have a good one, tty next time
<bulwynkl> !mdadm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdadm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<plugs> If i cut the number-pad section of my keyboard off, will the rest still work?
<baudthief> plugs: yep
<baudthief> well depends how clean the cut is, but yep
<plugs> hmm...
<_doswell> amyrose,do you know  about Linux installation stuff?
<plugs> thanx baudthief
<baudthief> np
<bulwynkl> hey all, I've got a failed upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 - what are my options? can I reinstall kubuntu from the CDs while keeping my userland settings? Or do I need to do a fresh install somewhere else (I was going to add another 300GB disk anyway). if the latter, how do I backup and restore my stuff so that I have as little reconfiguration to do as possible?
<bulwynkl> any hints would be appreciated
<bulwynkl> !reinstall
<ubotu> To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<AmyRose> !rules | _doswell
<ubotu> _doswell: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<_doswell> ok, i don't understand
<tine> join
<baudthief> bulwynkl: heh I'm giving up, too many issues I cant find answers to with ubuntu (severe video tearing even when vsync/vblank is enabled (makes it impossible to watch vids), clipboard clears when app is closed (really annoying!), VERY poor network performance, any fullscreen games randomly crash out of fullscreen, etc)
<baudthief> might just move back to windows :(
<baudthief> I'm really gonna miss beryl, evolution and eyecandy though
<Admiral_Chicago> baudthief: what problems are you having
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i see
<Admiral_Chicago> perhaps related to your video card on some of them
* Jucato is surpised that Admiral_Chicago is still up... again...
<_doswell> anyone, Iinstalled edubuntu  80% the other day, but"low memory mode"came up. I shut down the install,then my whole system went blank
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: i don't sleep...
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: teach me how to do that please!!!!
<baudthief> Admiral_Chicago: Funny though, I actually bought this card specifically to run ubuntu :p
<Jucato> sleep is so counterproductive..
<Admiral_Chicago> haha, i dunno, i'm a night person really
<Admiral_Chicago> baudthief: what video card?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: I seem to be a late afternoon to early night person :/
<_doswell> uboto, where are these rules?
<Jucato> !ubotu | _doswell
<ubotu> _doswell: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<baudthief> Admiral_Chicago:  nVidia 7600GS
<baudthief> had an ATi X700 before that I couldn't get to work well with feisty + beryl, so I threw it out and bought a nVidia heh
<Admiral_Chicago> do you use the nvidia driver...ah yes probably for beryl
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm i have a Fx 5200 that runs perfectly...
<Admiral_Chicago> well not perfectly but i have no probel
<Admiral_Chicago> baudthief: sudo dpkg-reconfigre xserver-xorg
<Admiral_Chicago> did you ever run that? it may help
<baudthief> Admiral_Chicago: never tried, what if it breaks the install?
<Jucato> it won't break the install. worst thing that could happen is that X won't get back up, but that can be easily solved too.
<Admiral_Chicago> it wont
<Jucato> don't you just love modularity? :)
<hangthedj> baudthief: backup your xorg.conf
<baudthief> alright backed up, gonna give it a shot
<baudthief> It's asking for the x-server driver, do I just select nvidia?
<_doswell> amyrose, where are oyur rules?
<_doswell> your
<AmyRose> [02:17]  <-- _doswell has left this channel ("Konversation terminated!"). <-- :)
<Jucato> AmyRose: hm?
<AmyRose> Jucato: He was annoying me ;)
<Jucato> er where? didn't see it in the channel
<KevinAlaska> I am always annoying you.. ;P
<KevinAlaska> speaking of annoying you.. :)
<KevinAlaska> what is the easist way to format and mount a HDD in Kubuntu that is currently formated NTFS and is internal IDE2 master? :)
<Admiral_Chicago> baudthief: yes
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry i didn't see it
<Jucato> KevinAlaska: QtParted or GParted.
<KevinAlaska> ohhh.. okay.. I think I have that installed. :)
<KevinAlaska> be back in a few... :)  and thanks again!  (((walks to other puter)))
<baudthief> Admiral_Chicago: finished reconfiguring, do I just restart and test?
<baudthief> to be safe I manually entered all the technical specs of the monitor (horizontal / vertical scan rates, etc)
<hangthedj> baudthief: you should just be able to do (control+alt+backspace) to restart X
<baudthief> alright, trying, wish me luck!
<Admiral_Chicago> yea do that
<KevinAlaska> woot.. thank you Jucato... if you had a dime for each time you helped me.. you would ... be able to go to lunch .... in maybe another week.. :)  anyhow.. you have helped alot! Thank you again! ;)
<Jucato> heh you're welcome :)
<Admiral_Chicago> KevinAlaska: Jucato is really a very intelligent robot.
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: but you can paypal me some dimes if you wish :)
<Jucato> heh you're welcome :)
<Jucato> heh you're welcome :)
<KevinAlaska> lol.. yeah.. where can I get a robot like that for my own?! sharper image?
<Admiral_Chicago> yes.
<baudthief> No luck :(
<baudthief> it actually broke beryl, video tearing was far worse (even when just dragging windows)
<flake> why is no one using fedora
<baudthief> so I restored xorg.conf and I'm now back to square1
<flake> maybe i'm exaggerating
<n8k99> flake ask that in #fedora
<Admiral_Chicago> yum is probably part of the reason...
<flake> did it turn yucky
<Admiral_Chicago> it has been in under heavy development for a while though
<hangthedj> how come yum takes like an hour to resolve dependencies?
<baudthief> flake: all window decorations disappeared, just left with white frameborders, nothing is draggable, and the console window is just a white box that doesnt allow interaction
<flake> i was just curious, i look at the distrowatch and see it faalling
<baudthief> or was that question not directed at me :p
<Admiral_Chicago> baudthief: look at the beryl page, they have options for fixing it..
<Admiral_Chicago> let me grab the link
<Admiral_Chicago> baudthief: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Troubleshooting_nVidia#My_windows_don.27t_have_any_decorations_.28title_bar.2C_resize_handles.2C_minimize.2Fmaximize.2Fclose_buttons.29
<baudthief> Admiral_Chicago: Used that article to fix it a while ago, the borders were restored by the video tearing still remains (which is the main problem, I can't watch videos or anything)
<baudthief> *but the
<baudthief> problem is still there even when beryl isn't used
<Admiral_Chicago> what do you mean video tearing?
<hangthedj> what video engine are you using?
<baudthief> when you move windows sideways, or you play a video with a fast action scene, it's "torn" - a bit hard to explain, it's like you've cut the bottom half of the screen, and moved it 20px to the left (or random px)
<baudthief> hangthedj: glx
<Admiral_Chicago> baudthief: no you probably use xine...
<baudthief> oh sorry, didn't understand the question
<Admiral_Chicago> oh i see what you mean...
<ph8> can anyone tell me how to add startup programs like beryl-manager to my session? I can't find the option anywhere!
<baudthief> it's not just video playback though, it's everything
<Admiral_Chicago> ph8: ~/.kde/Autostart
<ph8> thx
<baudthief> heh looks like there really is no solution ;\
<ph8> Admiral_Chicago: I have nothing in there right now - how do the files need to be formatted?
* Admiral_Chicago is reseachin
<Admiral_Chicago> you create a link
<ph8> ln -s to the exe?
<hangthedj> or a script
<ph8> the executable rather :p
<Admiral_Chicago> ph8: you can do it graphically...
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: maybe baudthief needs to set his default depth down?
<Admiral_Chicago> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, no link to a page...
<Tm_T> hi kids
<baudthief> Admiral_Chicago: tried changing the depth repeatedly
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there Tm_T
<Admiral_Chicago> really? to 16
<baudthief> changed resolutions, sync settings, pretty much everything!
<baudthief> yup tried 16, even if that worked, it's a bit of a waste to keep it at 16bpp!
<baudthief> I want to try one last option before giving up
<baudthief> A *COMPLETE* re-install of everything. But I want a way to restore everything, is there a decent "ghost" substitute for linux?
<baudthief> *in case it doesnt work out
<baudthief> it took me ages to get to this point, heaps of little tweaks to get everything up and running
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: sorry kinda busy. not sure about the default depth
<Admiral_Chicago> baudthief: there is away...
<Admiral_Chicago> well to restore your installed programs...
<Admiral_Chicago> give me a second...
<baudthief> heh i'm more worried about the printer drivers etc, they were a pain ;\
<baudthief> thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> baudthief: http://j1m.net/chi-ubuntu/2007/05/12/ok-instead-of-apt-on-cd/
<Admiral_Chicago> that is a good way to restore your packages.
<Admiral_Chicago> as for the printer drivers, not sure
<baudthief> that's a start! thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> good luck, sorry i can't be of more help, i have a program to churn out
<baudthief> heh no worries, I gotta think about it carefully ;\
<baudthief> thanks for your time
<Admiral_Chicago> np
<hangthedj> you could just back them up manually, i think the directory is /usr/share/ppd
<Timsen> hi, i use feisty and need to use the mysql-server-4.1, I installed that package but the version shows me that it uses the version 5.0
<premier_> could somebody recomend a dvd ripping program? I've tried dvd::rip and acid rip
<hangthedj> !k9copy
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<hangthedj> Timsen: sudo apt-get install mysql-server-4.1
<Timsen> yes I installed the package already but how can I explicitly use it
<Timsen> if I check the version of the running server it shows me the 5.0
<premier_> lol, the "cancel" button says "annuler"... is this a german program?
<hangthedj> premier_: yes but the rest is in english
<_4strO> premier_: it's french ;)
<flowingfire> .
<premier_> hangthedj: its no big deal, I just think its cool... I'm using an international operating system
<hangthedj> Timsen: sorry read the original question to fast. it looks the mysql-server package is 5.0 so maybe try apt-get remove mysql-server mysql-server-5.0 && apt-get install mysql-server-4.1? i'm not sure.
<premier_> hey, my external taskbar just disappeared
<premier_> It happened once before, I have no idea why
<flowingfire> Premier-- funny... I'm using an operating system with a South African name programmed by people all over the world that isn't subject to the patent laws of my country. lovely. :)
* flowingfire thinks that's what makes Ubuntu so special... and Fedora/Suse such a pain in the ass.
<premier_> flowingfire: really?  I'm using an American OS, because I'm an American!  Only an American OS can do things like Ubuntu can!
<premier_> you should use an American OS
<flowingfire> LOL
<hangthedj> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
* flowingfire thinks America has jumped the shark as far as world influence goes.
<premier_> okay, thats weird... now my external taskbar is on top of my regular taskbar
<premier_> I'm sorry, but kde needs to replace kicker... I can't wait until kde4 betas start coming out
<flowingfire> kde4 .... yum...
<flowingfire> i mean apt-get
<flowingfire> lol
<premier_> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<flowingfire> hahahahaaha
<premier_> ubotu is so fun, watch this
<premier_> !bill gates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bill gates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<premier_> !anything
<flowingfire> gawd c:/dos.  c:/dos run.
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<_4strO> ;o
<Jucato> !botabuse | premier_
<ubotu> premier_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<flowingfire> ROTFL
<premier_> flowing fire, you should message ubotu and say everything I said... for some reason ubotu messaged me saying he wasn't smart
<elcuco> hi, whats the shortcut for katapult?
<flowingfire> heh.
<_4strO> alt-space
<elcuco>  that is the window menu, kwin
<flowingfire> !sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_4strO> unluck
<Jucato> elcuco: then you have probably changed the default. Alt+F3 is the window menu
<Jucato> Alt+Space is for Katapult
<elcuco> how do i change the shortcut for katapult?
<Jucato> elcuco: Alt+Space no longer launches it?
<jean> hello
<_4strO> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<elcuco> no, not even after i changed the shortcut for the window menu back to alt+f3
<flowingfire> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<jean> is there a way to clean the internet data of konqueror like in firefox?
<Jucato> elcuco: press alt+f2, type in "dcop katapult Katapult showLauncher" then press Ctrl+C
<KevinAlaska> KELP!  I mean HELP!  when I get a permission denied on a 'sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/backup' what could be the problem there? :S
<elcuco> i needed to restart katapul, now it does work
<Jucato> ok
<KevinAlaska> ok.... humm?  something following that 'ok' word? :)
<_4strO> KevinAlaska: we need more information
<KevinAlaska> like some kind of glorous moment of linux wisdom ...
<Jucato> er was responding to elcuco :)
<KevinAlaska> there it is.. I KNEW it! :)
<Jucato> what is?
<KevinAlaska> ahh.. heh. sorry. :P
<Jucato> KevinAlaska: like what _4strO said, more info would be nice
<KevinAlaska> I am growing with a dependency on you for help.. you know you can never take time off off of here.... you know that right!?  :P
<KevinAlaska> how can I get that info?
<KevinAlaska> did that QTparted .. primary partition and only one partition on there.. ext 3
<ltb_emonkey> morghn
<KevinAlaska> labeled backup
<Jucato> hm..
<maetzje> Hoi! Mann, is das so dmlich. Kein Download-Link fr aMSN funzt...
<maetzje> Hat jemand was funktionierendes?
<_4strO> !de | maetzje
<ubotu> maetzje: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<KevinAlaska> sweet.. ubotu speaks german. :)
<_4strO> KevinAlaska: did you do something about the user and group management ?
<hangthedj> !us
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about us - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maetzje> Uh, sorry :) I do not found a functional aMSN-Download-Link.
<maetzje> F...
<KevinAlaska> Noo o o  o  o    o.... do not think so ever.
<maetzje> But this is not soooo important.
<_4strO> maetzje: sudo apt-get install amsn ?
<maetzje> I want just to try "Konversation" :)
<maetzje> Oh.. uh.. h... i want to see... moment.
<smithw> Hello everyone... I'm trying to get a resolution of 1280x960 on my 15" monitor on my newly installed Kubuntu 7.04, but that has been a nightmare. The drivers are OK (xorg's log reports even direct rendering working), I know for a fact that the monitor supports it (windows and another linux distros have suceeded), but I tried half a dozen different modelines and none of them have worked. I have set UseEDID to False, and I can provide xorg
<smithw> 's log if needed (although it just reports that the resolution is not "validated"). Any thoughts?
<chijin> smithw: ati card?
<maetzje> OH no... i am so stupid. Thx @ _4str0
<smithw> chijin, nope, nvidia geforce 4 mx 440 on a lg studioworks 560n...
<_4strO> yw
<maetzje> I am a typical Windows-user.
<KevinAlaska> smithw.. I had GREAT luck with he program called Envy .. works on ATI and nVidia
<_4strO> smithw: have you look into your xorg.conf ?
<maetzje> But i am not unhealby
<chijin> smithw: i know some people with an ati card have had trouble setting the 1280x960 and finally failing at it.. it has something to do with the xorg 7.2 and maybe the drivers too
<smithw> KevinAlaska, I'll google it...
<KevinAlaska> I can get the address.. i have it here.. one sec
<KevinAlaska> smithw it is www.albertomilone.com
<smithw> _4strO, I've have severely changed it... Tried half a dozen modelines calculators, all of them provided different results and none suceeded.
<maetzje> #logout
<KevinAlaska> I googled a website that gave me a nice walk through on it a test drive if you will.. was on the first page of the google search
<smithw> chijin, well... guess I'm lucky to use a nvidia card, then...
<_4strO> smithw: can you paste the file ?
<smithw> KevinAlaska, Thanks!
<smithw> _4strO, yep. which pastebin?
<KevinAlaska> best of luck on it
<_4strO> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<KevinAlaska> I was inpressed with it.
<chijin> smithw: that issue might be there with a nvidia card too :P
<smithw> _4strO, ok... I'll be back in two minutes, I'll start X on a 1024x768 resolution and come back from there (I'm on another computer right now)
<_4strO> ok
<KevinAlaska> jucato, any ideas... actually I am thinking of just logging in for the night and getting a full nights sleep for the first time this week.. so I will just do that.. thank you everone and best wishes on your trouble shooting
<smithw> chijin, I pray to heavens for you to be wrong... :p
<smithw> brb
<pawitp> smithw, I have a mx 440 right next to me
<smithw> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<smithw> pawitp: do you know a 1280x960 modeline that works on a 15" monitor?
<smithw> _4strO: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23557/
<pawitp> smithw: I'm trying to find a working 32bit Ubuntu CD
<pawitp> and when I find one, I found out that it is an alternative cd
<_4strO> smithw: did you try without the HorizSync and VertRefresh ?
<smithw> pawitp: where are you looking for?
<smithw> _4strO: yes... and then, instead of 1024x768, I get 640x480.
<_4strO> weird
<pawitp> smithw: A ubuntu live cd
<smithw> pawitp: I know there's something I'm overlooking and that will make me look stupid, but... Why don't you just download it?
<pawitp> Cause you will resolve the problem before I finish
<smithw> pawitp: what is it that the one (ones?) you have doesn't (don't?) work? or do you only have the alternative cd?
<pawitp>    I have the 64bit CD
<smithw> _4strO: the commented out modelines are the ones I tried without success...
<pawitp> Try commenting out ALL the modelines
<smithw> pawitp: to see if there's a "default" one?
<baudthief> Ok, I think i've backed up pretty much everything. I've been running Ubuntu Fesity (gnome) with Beryl + nvida drivers for a while, i'd like to try Kubuntu Fesity this time around. Can anyone recommend a tutorial in setting up Beryl on Kubuntu Fesity with NVidia drivers?
<smithw> I have an idea... brb.
<baudthief> (This is going to be a complete reinstall, having severe problems with video etc)
<_4strO> baudthief: i think you will not having much problem
<smithw> Ha! It worked. HorizSync was out of range.
<Jucato> !beryl | baudthief
<ubotu> baudthief: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<smithw> Changing the range on xorg.conf solved it.
<_4strO> the range ?
<_4strO> of ?
<smithw> HorizSync
<_4strO> :)
<_4strO> didn't see above :p
<etokura> How can I mount my physical hard drive from within a virtual OS session?
* Admiral_Chicago waves goodnight
<smithw> _4strO: I just checked the comment generated by the modeline generator, and I had overlooked it used a horizsync of 59... Since I was also limiting it to 51 on xorg.conf, there was no way it could work :)
<Admiral_Chicago> etokura: i don't think you can...
<_4strO> smithw: yes of course, i didn't notice it
<Admiral_Chicago> etokura: don't take my word for it, i don't playwith virtualization yet...
<Jucato> g'night Admiral_Chicago!
<pawitp> etokura: Mount a nfs drive should be possible
<Admiral_Chicago> night Jucato . i should be back in
<pawitp> etokura: or samba
<Admiral_Chicago> ~ 6 hrs ...
<etokura> Hmm
<ablyss> etokura: i use samba
<Jucato> heh :)
<_4strO> 6 hours ... not very much :p
<smithw> Well... That makes it Kubuntu Tools 0 x 2 CLI. Both wifi and video card required some CLI editing, rather than relying on the tools provided...
<etokura> I'll try
<ltb_emonkey> greets from the kubuntu-de.org team at the LinuxTag in Berlin: http://webcam.kubuntu-de.org/images/img_4963.jpg
<baudthief> hope KDE gives the same warm fuzzy feeluing as Gnome ;\
<baudthief> *feeling
<MaTiAz> Fuzzy?
<baudthief> gnomes are fuzzy
<ablyss> lol
<Jucato> woot ltb_emonkey!
<hangthedj> kde is like gnome plus configuration options.
<ablyss> you sure your talking about gnomes now, lol
<baudthief> abys: come to think of it, no lol
<baudthief> *ablyss
<smithw> I've always been a KDE fan, since my first linux experience in 1999... But I have to admit, Gnome is getting kinda pretty. But like I'm never be confortable in emacs, I'm sticking with KDE.
<astan_> hello folks. should xrandr "just work" on latest kubuntu? i have a laptop (intel graphics) capable of 1280x800, and i would like the display to resize to 1280x1024 when i plug in my external TFT.
<astan_> is there any applet or something in KDE to control xrandr btw?
<ablyss> i never heard of xrandr, sorry
<astan_> the laptop is home atm, so i can't fiddle around, but i thought i'd ask here first.
<david_> what is the first entry (#) in /etc/crontab
<_4strO> astan_: did you look in : K / system settings / monitor & display
<astan_> ablyss: okay. it's a X extension for resizing and scaling the resolution.
<_4strO> or something like this
<ablyss> david_: that's a hash sign #... your write comments after it
<baudthief> smithw: Heh this is my first time completely switching to linux from windows, started with gnome - sorta got the hang of it, but i've got some irresolvable issues (possibly not gnome related) - but I hear of people that switched to a complete Kubuntu install and it solved their problems with video tearing etc (I know they're just desktop environments, but I dunno, maybe default config options are different)
<ablyss> david_: safe to delete in *most* scripts
<david_> In the other entries there are number for ex:
<astan_> _4strO: ah. i haven't tried anything yet since the laptop is at home, just curious if people are using xrandr successfully with a similar setup (laptop + ext. tft).
<_4strO> david_: the lines with a # in the beginning are comments
<ablyss> david_: yep.. comments/examples
<david_> ahh... sorry.... stupid question... thanks though. just clicked that the # is to rem out the m h dom mon dow user command.... How stupid... thanks for the help though.
<smithw> baudthief: I don't quite get what you mean by "video tearing" (I'm not a native English speaker)... Do you mean video card problems or video playback issues?
<ablyss> in scripts the hash sign denotes what scripting lanaguage should run the script... like #!/usr/bin/perl or #!/usr/bin/ruby or #!/bin/bash
<ablyss> but just on the first line usually
<smithw> Does anyone know if the kxdocker package issues have been worked out? Last time I tried installing it from the repositories, it just didn't work (c). I only got it running by compiling it (and I don't feel like doing that again right now)...
<kain_> i am having wifi issues
<pawitp> smithw: I don't use the kxdocker, try katapult(different thing)
<kain_> on some networks my card connects on others it doesn't (mainly my gf's network) no WEP or anything
<pawitp> smithw: Press alt+space and type a letter
<pawitp> smithw: It does calculator as well
<kain_> it seems to lag around 28% during the configuring device stage 1 and sometimes/rarely 57% Aquiring IP stage 2
<smithw> pawitp: Does it have "task manager" function as well?
<smithw> that was the killer feature for me to choose kxdocker...
<thor> hello there all how are you doing to day
<thor> who's the goto guy here in kubuntu
<thor> I need some help
<thor> :D
<pawitp> smithw: Unfortunately it doesn't
<smithw> and FYI, yes, kxdocker package still broken...
* pawitp apt-get install kxdocker
<pawitp> smithw: file a bug report
<smithw> pawitp: I don't think it would work... Last time, I checked the trac system (or is it bugzilla? don't remember right now) and there already was a bug report filed... Moderators said it was being "worked out", but look like there's been no improvement since then.
<pawitp> smithw: It's the launchpad system
<smithw> pawitp: and as far as I can tell, the one thing missing is the main configuration file... googleing it then returned pretty useless results. I guess I'll just mail the working one I have on my job to me and see if that works.
<thor> help help help help help
<smithw> *to myself
<pawitp> smithw: I'll file a bug report and see
<smithw> kxdocker: WARNING: Warning user, backup, system configurations are corrupt! please install right kxdocker_conf.xml
<smithw> pawitp: it may help...
<thor> this server is anoiing
<smithw> Is there an equivalente of beagle/spotlight for KDE?
<pawitp> smithw: It's there just empty
<smithw> *equivalent
<Jucato> smithw: there's kerry, which is a KDE frontend for Beagle
<Jucato> there's also Strigi in development, but more for KDE 4
<smithw> pawitp: yes... and empty doesn't help...
<smithw> Jucato: thanks!
<pawitp> smithw: I'm bumping some bug reports
<smithw> pawitp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kxdocker/+bug/89747 <- this is the one I found last time, first result for googleing kxdocker_conf.xml... Is this the one you're bumping?
<pawitp> smithw: I'll find the best one
<smithw> pawitp: ok! thank you!
<pawitp> smithw: Which is that one, it's a regression afaik
<smithw> pawitp: a regression?
<pawitp> It was fixed but now it doesn't work again
<smithw> pawitp: ahhh... I can sympathize with that. People sometimes laugh at me when I say computers are living beings, but trust me, they are... :p
<smithw> pawitp: there's one more problem to it... most of the plugins are missing...
<pawitp> smithw: Better get it working first
<smithw> pawitp: I found a config file from kxdocker developer site. And now it reports all of the plugins missing... I thought that should be installed by kxdocker-data or there should be a kxdocker-plugins package... But it seems the developer dropped kxdocker for a new project (xqde)
<asfak> any help on how to create repo on local hard disk. i have large deb package from my laptop kubuntu /var/cache/apt and want to install them on other pc
<smithw> and I officially give up...
* smithw apt-get install build-essential
<asfak> smithw, was that my reply?
<smithw> asfak: Nope... Unfortunately, I have absolutely no idea on how to set up a repository...
<smithw> Installing Beryl on Kubuntu is just adding the repositories and apt-getting or is there something else to it?
<Tm_T> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<_4strO> smithw: if you have direct rendering on, think just adding beryl and emerald will be enough
<hyuma> there is a button on kubuntu like "show desktop" on w$ ?
<smithw> _4strO: yes, direct rendering is ok, so let's see if I can get it working!
<Tm_T> hyuma: what icon is next of blue K-square in bottom left corner?
<hyuma> Tm_T: system menu
<Tm_T> hyuma: and next to it?
<hyuma> konqueror --> kontact
<hyuma> I haven't
<Tm_T> I wonder, there should be "show desktop" icon right there
<hyuma> dude I haven't
<Tm_T> you haven't what?
<hyuma> show desktop icon
<Tm_T> ok, then rightclick panel and add it
<hyuma> Tm_T: can't find this button
<dregorth> hyuma: right click panel >>> panel menu >>> add applet to panel... >>> show desktop
<hyuma> thank you dregorth
<dregorth> np hyuma
<dregorth> :)
<hyuma> I've checked all config about tarball
<dregorth> what's the prob?
<teezett> has someone experiences to get RubyTk or RubyQt running?
<dregorth> teezett: no sorry
<teezett> i have tk and ruby, but a "require 'tk'" does not work in a ruby script
<dregorth> mmm wish i could help ya :(
<dregorth> never used ruby before
<teezett> you should try, it's great
<brendonjt> hey who uses keep here
<dregorth> teezett: i just might have to sometime. right now i'm gonna start learning python :D
<SunStealth> Hey, guys, do you know a good C++ compiler? Are there any that supports gui? Well, as long it is good, by other words is good by giving out information where things goes wrong and the the dubugger is good and the c++ compiler has good detailed man information about what you can do. New to programming in linux enviroment
<teezett> ok, i skipped python - i walked from perl directly to ruby
<smithw> Almost there. Aquamarine seems to be with some trouble...
<teezett> SunStealth: in linux there are only the GNU and the intel compiler useful
<Noiseconformist> morning! I'm running 7.04 with an Windoze-Domain. How can I print on one of printers on the windows server?
<Jucato> SunStealth: GCC (The GNU Compiler Collection)
<MaTiAz> GCC is simply awesome :)
<Jucato> SunStealth: install build-essential to get it. you might want to install gdb too for debugging
<dregorth> teezett: ahhh. this is going to be my first language that i'll actually be able to spend a lot of time on instead of just hardly taking the time to learn one :P
<SunStealth> Alright peeps, installing right away
<dregorth> teezett: or not being able to take the time to learn one for that matter hehe
<teezett> dregorth: learning by using is the best way anyhow
<MaTiAz> SunStealth: Kate is a good editor for coding, it also has the oh-so-lovely integrated terminal :)
<teezett> SunStealth: for the GUI try Qt - is has a quite good object oriented interface
<SunStealth> k
<dregorth> teezett: definitely
<SunStealth> Well, I am used to Visual Studio and have done object orientated programming for a few months, I hate Windows, so instable and it just drive u nuts, lol.
<SunStealth> unstable*
<MaTiAz> Windows (post-98) has always been stable for me :P
<MaTiAz> Except when playing games with my broken Radeon 9600XT which gave me bluescreens - almost
<teezett> sunstealth: then you will like Qt - its much more convenient than visual studio
<SunStealth> Never, u always have to reformat once a month, the only stable windows u can run, is a virtual one in vmware
<SunStealth> ok
<SunStealth> ty
<MaTiAz> SunStealth: uh, what are you doing to your computer if you can't have Windows working without reformatting once a month?
<MaTiAz> TBH I've never formatted my XP partition after installing it in 2004 :P
<SunStealth> No, lol. I am not saying that it isnt working, but the viruses these days, and that you basically let the windows do whatever it want without your permission is crazy
<sercik> i need help with cool quiet on linux
<MaTiAz> I'm perfectly fine with both, Linux and Windows :)
<SunStealth> How do I install Qt teezett?
<Tm_T> SunStealth: install what?
<SunStealth> Qt - object orientated programming face (gui) want to try it out
<SunStealth> have gcc installed and such, going to get acquainted with c++ oop in linux enviroment
<teezett> sunstealth: i do not know the exactly package, just try "apt-cache search qt"
<Tm_T> SunStealth: you mean you like to install Qt ?
<SunStealth> Yes
<SunStealth> But how
<tahsin> can anyone tell me how to install AmarokFS ?
<Tm_T> SunStealth: you are using it
<SunStealth> Am I? k.
<sercik> i need help with cool&quiet under linux
<Tm_T> SunStealth: KDE uses Qt
<SunStealth> How do I start it?
<Tm_T> SunStealth: but, do something like "sudo apt-get build-dep kate" and you have base packages to build/code KDE/Qt apps
<sercik> someone can help me?
<tahsin> Tm_T: how do i install amarokFS ?
<Tm_T> SunStealth: also, you might like to install kdevelop, nice environment
<Tm_T> tahsin: no idea what that is
<Tm_T> sercik: what is "cool&quiet" in this case?
<tahsin> Tm_T: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Theme+for+AmarokFS+-+afterc0ffee?content=59018
<SlimeyPete> Tm_T: it's the AMD version of SpeedStep iirc
<Tm_T> ok, no idea about speedstep or any similar, sorry
<sercik> is a tecnoogy to change voltage and multiplier on amd
<SunStealth> Got kdevelop, always had problem to compile it... not familiar with makeinfo and such, anyone knows a good tutorial where I can start get familiar with c++ programing in lunux enviroment?
<sercik> SlimeyPete: can you help me?
<SunStealth> linux*
<sercik> i have read about cpufreqd but i'm not able to configure it
<SlimeyPete> sercik: not really, sorry. I know what cool&quiet is, but my laptop is an Intel, not an AMD.
<njt88> hi guys.  i cant seem to find the eye candy in the install of feisty.... :s
<sercik> and how can i see my cpu frequency under linux?
<Tm_T> SunStealth: you don't have to compile kdevelop, just install it via package manager
<njt88> sercik: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<sercik> i need to manage multiplier and voltage under linux
<SlimeyPete> sercik: the KDE battery monitor shows it... but that'll only show up if you're on a laptop
<sercik> i'm on a desktop
<Tm_T> tahsin: doesn't it tell in the page?
<sercik> njt88: it not gives me multipliers and voltage
<sercik> but only frequencies
<tahsin> Tm_T: i'm a newbie so dont understant those
<SlimeyPete> sercik: well, you can figure out the multiplier from the frequency.
<sercik> SlimeyPete: ok but i need to manage multiplier
<sercik> i need to scale my cou under linux
<Tm_T> tahsin: ok, I'll try to help a bit
<SlimeyPete> sercik: why, out of interest?
<tahsin> Tm_T: thanks
<sercik> SlimeyPete: to mantain my cpu cooler ahen it is not stressed
<sercik> and because i overclock
<SlimeyPete> fair enough.
<sercik> and con't want to have my cpu always at maximum when i chat in konversation
<sercik> understood :)
<SlimeyPete> yup :)
<Tm_T> tahsin: download this to your homedir http://stud4.tuwien.ac.at/~e0426379/amarokFS/amarokfs-qt3_0.4.2-1_i386.deb
<sercik> so noone can help me?
<Tm_T> tahsin: and then browse there with filemanager, rightclick and select kubuntu menu -> install package
<Tm_T> tahsin: I think it should work that way
<SlimeyPete> I'm not sure if it can be done, tbh. Linux isn't terribly popular as a main OS amongst the hardcore hardware-geek crowd.
<SunStealth> I have used kdevelope before. Not sure how makeinfo and such works. Well, folks, I have to step away for a few hours, going to the university and present one of my c++ oop laboration execersise , then the big brake over the summer hs officially started. I be back later.
<Tm_T> sercik: maybe you have better luck in #ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> at least, not the subset that tend to do things like overclocking ;)
<njt88> where do i find the desktop effects??
<njt88> feisty
<sercik> noone here have a athlon64??
<Tm_T> njt88: you mean beryl?
<Tm_T> sercik: not me atleast
<sercik> sure!
<njt88> yes sorry
<Tm_T> !beryl | njt88
<ubotu> njt88: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sercik> it seems that ubuntu documentation lacks of this problem
<njt88> Tm_T: thx dude
<Tm_T> sercik: hmm, so, if you find solution, mind to document it atleast that bit what you find out?
<sercik> ok
<tahsin> Tm_T: can i get a gnome like panel on top of the screen ok Kubuntu ?
<Tm_T> tahsin: sure, you can have "any kind of" panels and to any edge of the screen
<Tm_T> tahsin: rightclick panel and configure, or, if you like to add panel, select add panel :)
<tahsin> Tm_T: how do i get the gnome like panel on top ?
* Tm_T usually have two panels, main on bottom and lonely desktopselector on top, hiding
<dregorth> anyone here program in python?
<Tm_T> dregorth: doing a poll?
<dregorth> naw
<Tm_T> then I won't answer
<dregorth> wanted to know if there is a good program to develop python programs in (such as kdevelop or something like that)
<dregorth> i want to find a well supported one but just not sure how to go about it besides google heh
<Tm_T> dregorth: Kate, kdevelop, <yourfavouriteeditor>
<dregorth> well ty for the response Tm_T
<dregorth> :)
<dregorth> had seen something called IDLE in add/remove programs so wasn't sure if that was even a good one or not
<Tm_T> and no, I don't program in python, atleast not yet
<tahsin> Tm_T: when i try to edit the new panel my old panel gets edited
<dregorth> ahh alright
<dregorth> i appreciate the response
<Tm_T> dregorth: I just fiddle with c++ and stuff
<dregorth> c++ is too scary for me right now lol
<Tm_T> tahsin: ah, that evil, open konsole
<tahsin> Tm_T: then
<Jucato> tahsin: Alt+F2, "dcop kicker kicker restart" then try again
<Tm_T> Jucato: bah
<Jucato> Tm_T: too slow :)
<Tm_T> I'm old )(
<bianka> ahoj je tu niekto zo slovenska
<davf> anyone know how to change the crontab timeout?
<Tm_T> !sv
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Tm_T> hmm, not that
<Tm_T> !sk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dregorth> Tm_T: thanks again for the advice. i installed kdevelop and hopefully that should be a very good one to use for python. goodnight/morning (3:45am here) :)
* dregorth is gonna get going to bed finally!
<_4strO> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<_4strO> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<hyuma> I'm using ntfs-3g if you needs
<hyuma> works well
<_4strO> yes works well at home too ;)
<Ash-Fox> !truecrypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truecrypt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Alarm> is there any html ide that i can use under debian ? well not something like bluefish, i dont want to handle with source html but to be able to drag and drop buttons, radio buttons and so on
<ubuntu-help-need> hi guys anyone here have a chance to help me pls... urgently
<_4strO> !ask | ubuntu-help-need
<ubotu> ubuntu-help-need: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubuntu-help-need> ok well here goes then
<ubuntu-help-need> i have a fujitsu-siemens amilo L1310G laptop, i have a dual boot system, partition 1 is Vista Ultimate, second is Ubuntu 7.04
<Alarm> vista ultimate ? sounds so... extreme to be true
<ubuntu-help-need> ubutnu is a fresh install, but when u get in to ubuntu my fan stops working, and eventually my machine just shuts down cos CPU gets to hot
<ubuntu-help-need> how do i activate the fan?
<Alarm> fans shut down ? because of the os ? thats something i hear for the first time
<Alarm> btw, how are u so sure that fans stop ?
<ubuntu-help-need> and secondly i have an RF switch that i need software for in windows, how can i kill that function or activate it?
<Maxdamantus> It'll be because of the power saving. :S
<ubuntu-help-need> well my laptop gets incredibly hot
<Alarm> Maxdamantus,  yeah but thats when its an inactive or standby modus , not when running
<ubuntu-help-need> where as if i boot in vista my laptop stays icy cold
<ubuntu-help-need> no when its runnin for example i'l be browsing internet
<Maxdamantus> Alarm, it saves power while running too..
<Maxdamantus> I noticed the first time I ran *Ubuntu
<Alarm> saving power yes, but switching of the fans while running doesnt sound normal to me...
<Maxdamantus> After BIOS, the HDDs and fan suddenly decreases in speed. :P
<Alarm> ubuntu-help-need,  does it do that also when u dont boot in kde but stay under console also ?
<Maxdamantus> The power saving comes into action on boot.
<Maxdamantus> In an init script.
<Alarm> well then he should deactivate it
<ubuntu-help-need> i dont have the KDE i think... it goes straight from loader (grub1 i think it is) then i select the ubuntu option
<Alarm> if it causes problem. letting the fan running doesnt take so much energy anyway. needs just 2-5watt
<ubuntu-help-need> then in to gnome i think
<Maxdamantus> Then that's GNOME.
<Alarm> if u dont got kde then u dont got kubuntu ;)
<ubuntu-help-need> oh ok
<Maxdamantus> GNOME = Ubuntu
<ubuntu-help-need> wats the difference?
<Maxdamantus> KDE is better.
<ubuntu-help-need> lol
<Alarm> gnome/kde different window managers
<Maxdamantus> Alarm, incorrect.
<ubuntu-help-need> where do i get KDE from?
<Maxdamantus> The Window manager in KDE is kwin
<Maxdamantus> ubuntu-help-need, sudo apt-get install kde
<Maxdamantus> Window manager in GNOME is metacity
<ubuntu-help-need> from the terminal?
<Alarm> ubuntu-help-need,  u get it while installing kubuntu , or install it manualy from the repository
<Maxdamantus> Yes.
<Alarm> Maxdamantus,  my mistake
<Maxdamantus> Or you could use some graphical package manager if you really want.
<Maxdamantus> But then if something goes wrong, it doesn't give as detailed an explanation.
<Alarm> ubuntu-help-need,  sudo apt-get install kdm kde-base would do for u
<ubuntu-help-need> when i run "sudo apt-get install kde" do i need to be online?
<Maxdamantus> Yes, you do.
<ubuntu-help-need> ok cool
<nosrednaekim> It is far better to just get "kubuntu-desktop"
<Maxdamantus> Or, you could download it manually first.
<ubuntu-help-need> hang 10, will let u know what happens
<Maxdamantus> And put it in /var/cache/pkgs or something
<Alarm> why to do it manualy ?
<Maxdamantus> /var/cache/apt/archives/ *
<ubuntu-help-need> well i have to do it on my laptop, just rebooting
<Maxdamantus> Because he said "Do I need to be online"
<Alarm> /var/cache/apt/archives/ *
<Maxdamantus> I thought they were implying that it was a problem
<ubuntu-help-need> any ideas bout RF switch?
<Alarm> well downloading it an putting it in the archive dir has to be also online :)
<Maxdamantus> I'm the sort of person who wouldn't bother doing that thing with the fan the correct way.
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu-help-need: rf switch?the wireless switch?
<Maxdamantus> I'd probably tape a battery to it.
<ubuntu-help-need> yup
<ubuntu-help-need> when i type "sudo apt-get install kdm kde-base" it comes back with an error "E: dpkg was interupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<ubuntu-help-need> i run that command and it tells me i need super user privelage
<BluesKaj> yes, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ubuntu-help-need> ok so wats the sudo for?
<BluesKaj> super user
<ubuntu-help-need> oh ok
<ubuntu-help-need> sorry man, very new to all this
<BluesKaj> super user do...I think :)
<ubuntu-help-need> hehe
<BluesKaj> yup, we all were once ...it's been 9mos for me ...still a reltive noob in many ways
<ubuntu-help-need> Maxdamantus ok it says "Couldn't find package kde-base
<ubuntu-help-need> ok nm i think
<BluesKaj> ubuntu-help-need, sudo apt-get install kde-base
<ubuntu-help-need> cant find package
<BluesKaj> right
<BluesKaj> ok, just kde
<ubuntu-help-need> great its workin like a charm
<BluesKaj> it'sll take a while if haven't run it
<ubuntu-help-need> yeah like 5 min
<M_Fatih> hi
<M_Fatih> there some "kwin effects" videos in youtube, what is that? will kwin do this effects in kde4? effects seems like beryl's, is this compiz,xgl thing? or kde4's new feature?
<BluesKaj> get a coffee or a cold beer or whatever meets your fancy ...it'll take a while
<nosrednaekim> 5 minutes to get kde? ahh... what a dream.
<nosrednaekim> thats for kde4
<BluesKaj> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. that article written by troy Unrau was pretty interesting
<baudthief> Wohoo! Kubuntu rocks! No more video tearing issues :D
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: howdy!
<sercik> i have issues with cool & quiet
<BluesKaj> hi Tm_T :) ...what's up ?
* baudthief fucks off appropriately
<Tm_T> pants up
<Tm_T> baudthief: watch that language
<baudthief> :(
* baudthief goes away
<BluesKaj> we're havin a heat wave here ...32C and 90% humidity ....we northern ontario ppl are getting more amd more of this terrible yukky weather
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: aww, that sounds sweet, I mean sweat
<BluesKaj> hehe
<Tm_T> first was heavy rains, now it's clear, but quite cold, ~12
<Tm_T> oh well, time for me to go ->
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: the humidity is what kils... got to 95 F here... but it wasn't really not
<BluesKaj> strange that i can't have yuy2 layering and 3D on my graphics card simultaneously
<nosrednaekim> yuy2?
<BluesKaj> 95F is hot even without huumidity in my experience
<ubuntu-help-need> hey man we are suffering with 20 C
<BluesKaj> yes nosrednaekim , it's for tv veiwing ...the tv tuner sends the signal to the graphics card which is supposed to apply the yuy2 layering ...but don't ask me what that means :)
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: ah.. ok... the humidity was like 25% so you couldn't even sweat if you wanted to (not that I did)
<amigappc> hello ladys
<amigappc> what can i do if i need help
<BluesKaj> where you nosrednaekim, ubuntu-help-need ?
<BluesKaj> where are
<ubuntu-help-need> i are here
<BluesKaj> which is?
<ubuntu-help-need> sorry man, doing web development
<nosrednaekim> New Jersey USA
<ubuntu-help-need> ZA
<BluesKaj> Northern Ontario (Lake Huron) shore ... Canada
<amigappc|need|ad> let me cry in the channel ... does anyone have enough experience to teach a n00b ?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: isn't it supposed to be COLD up there? ;)
<nosrednaekim> amigappc|need|ad: whatcha wanna know?
<BluesKaj> I'm a bit of a geography freak , hence i need my google earth
<BluesKaj> don't beleive everything that your tv weather ppl tell you , nosrednaekim. :)
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: I don't watch TV weather... and I was JK.
<toe007> Wei jemand, wie ich den Realplayer deinstalliere, der unter Feisty manuell aus der bin installiert wurde?
<ubuntu-help-need> BluesKaj ok once kde is installed then?
<toe007> Sorry, I meant: Does anyone know how to remove Realplayer. It was installed manually from the bin file.
<BluesKaj> ok,now sudo 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' for good measure
<ubuntu-help-need> k its busy
<Jucato> !de | toe007
<ubotu> toe007: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Dragnslcr> toe007- probably with rm
<Dragnslcr> Of course with RealPlayer, I wouldn't be surprised if formatting the disk is the only way to be sure
<BluesKaj> sudo dpkg rm realplayer ?
<Jucato> er no
<toe007> Dragnslcr - Should I just "sudo rm" the /opt with Realplayer in it? Aren't there any file settings to be reseted?
<Jucato> rm = delete file, not uninstall
<BluesKaj> ok
<Dragnslcr> Jucato- well, if it was installed manually, deleting the files is probably all you can do
<Jucato> depends on the installer. some installers accept a --remove or --uninstall switch
<Dragnslcr> Maybe I just have an old-fashioned definition of manually
<BluesKaj> real player is an terrible app in that sense ...like spyware in linux
* Jucato hates installers that don't give a way/guide to uninstall
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj - s/in linux//
<yeniklasor> :D
<M_Fatih> hey, will gusty with kde4?
<Jucato> no
<M_Fatih> why :(
<Dragnslcr> M_Fatih- maybe, but it'd be pretty close
<Dragnslcr> Both are scheduled for October
<M_Fatih> :(
<Dragnslcr> I doubt KDE4 would be ready by the time 7.10 goes into final testing
<toe007> I recall reading an interview with Jonathan Riddel (or so) stating KDE 4 will definitely not be in Gutsy
<Jucato> M_Fatih: don't worry. we'll be releasing KDE 4 packages or maybe even CD's
<Jucato> but as addons, not official releases
<Dragnslcr> I wouldn't be surprised if they have a beta version in the repositories though
<Dragnslcr> It just won't be the default
<Jucato> Dragnslcr: we can't have a beta version in the repos....
<yeniklasor> Why when I send some open windows to desktop2, windows are occur Desktop1 and Desktop2's tack manager :S Gnome is not like this :S
<Jucato> because KDE 4 is still in Alpha :)
<Dragnslcr> Isn't the alpha in there now?
<toe007> I saw KDE 4 svn on Kubuntu yesterday at the LinuxTag in Berlin. :-)
<M_Fatih> yes. too much like 3.5 series :)
<Dragnslcr> Or was I hallucinating?
<M_Fatih> no difference i think..
<Jucato> Dragnslcr: alpha. not beta
<ubuntu-help-need> BluesKaj selected KDM as default desktop manager
<jarn> yeniklasor: It's a setting. I don't like it either.
<M_Fatih> but there is too many features coming. i can't wait.. :)
<jarn> yeniklasor: If you want to change it, do this:
<M_Fatih> yeniklasor: naber? ::D
<M_Fatih> bu nebicim nixk
<Dragnslcr> Heh, yeah, I meant there would be a beta version when 7.10 is released
<Dragnslcr> Not right now
<yeniklasor> jarn : how ?
<Dragnslcr> Might even be an RC when 7.10 is final
<yeniklasor> M_Fatih : good and you :P
<BluesKaj> ubuntu-help-need, yes
<jarn> yeniklasor: Right-click on the task manager, choose Configure Panel, go to Taskbar, uncheck "Show windows from all desktops".
<jarn> yeniklasor: If you mean what I think you do.
<M_Fatih> yeniklasor: biraz daha garip yapsaydin nickini? :) "New Folder" kivaminda
<yeniklasor> jarn : Thank you
<BluesKaj> M_Fatih, what features for eg ?
<yeniklasor> M_Fatih : Please speak English here :)
<jarn> yeniklasor: Was that what you wanted to do?
<M_Fatih> BluesKaj: don't you watch youtube, ./ or .kde?
<yeniklasor> jarn: yes I wanted this thanks
<ubuntu-help-need> BluesKaj ok thats done... now?
<Dragnslcr> I just hope KDE4 has a global "remember window size and position" option
<BluesKaj> relogin ubuntu-help-need, ctrl+alt+backspce
<jarn> yeniklasor: Your welcome. :)
<M_Fatih> i will be happy, if kde more clean and minimalised.
<M_Fatih> oxygen looks very good for this..
<M_Fatih> what is oxygen's license? can i use this icons in my site?
<BluesKaj> not a youtube fan , i just visit the site to test the latest flash install :)
<Dragnslcr> I can't even use YouTube
<yeniklasor> What language this KDE desktop? C ?
<yeniklasor> C++ ?
<Dragnslcr> Stupid Adobe still not knowing how to work with amd64 processors
<BluesKaj> there is some interesting stuff but there's alotta chaff too
<Dragnslcr> yeniklasor- I would guess C++
<Dragnslcr> Some of the apps might be in other languages like Perl or Python
<yeniklasor> yeah thanks
<BluesKaj> bummer Dragnslcr, Ihave a 64bit AMD , but I opted for the x86 version due to those probs
<Jucato> yeniklasor: KDE <- Qt <- C++
<pawitp> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I just got a shiny AMD X2 just for my new box to install Kubuntu on, so I figured I'd grab the shiny amd64 version to go with it
<pawitp> Can anyone help me with this?
<Dragnslcr> And I've already loaded the system with all of the x86 libraries
<pawitp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23580/
<BluesKaj> it's so shiny there aren't enuff up to date apps for it
<Jucato> yeniklasor: but KDE is trying to encourage/push for creating apps using other languages. Our very own kde-guidance is one such example
<pawitp> I'm once stupid enough to hand a friend an amd64 cd
<BluesKaj> oops
<Ash-Fox> Dragnslcr, seriously, unless you have more than 3GB ram, just stick with the 32bit version.
<Dragnslcr> Ash-Fox- yeah, I learned that after I had already installed everything
<pawitp> Dragnslr: or doing number intensive operation like encoding
<Dragnslcr> And I don't feel like doing it all over again
<pawitp> 64bit handles that well
<Ash-Fox> pawitp, encoding is faster for me on 32bit.
<ubuntu-help-need> ok kubuntu is up and runnin
<ubuntu-help-need> now help with the RF switch or enabling my wireless
<Ash-Fox> But then again, this is probably a issue from having a proccessor that isn't truely 64bit.
<arty123> Help guys, in my kubuntu installation i am not having any file in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/ and /proc/acpi/fan/, i have unloaded and reloaded acpi and fan modules, restarted acpi apm services. What should i do to know my cpu's temperature ?
<pawitp> "proccessor that isn't truely 64bit" <-- what kind of processor is that?
<BluesKaj> pawitp, trying to copy/burn media ?
<hyuma> dma_timer_expiry <--- what's that on my dmesg log ?
<pawitp> BluesKaj: yea
<sercik> BluesKaj: Hi! can you help me with athlon64 voltages amd multiplier??
<pawitp> sercik: I can
<BluesKaj> sercik, no sorry ...
<arty123> Can somebody help me too :) ?
<JuJuBee> Are there any commands I can use to test ldap setup?  I just finished (i think) configuring a server and client.
<sercik> pawitp: please!
<sercik> i suspect that kernel don't support cpu scaling
<pawitp> sercik: what's your problem?
<pawitp> sercik: The kernel does
<pawitp> modprobe powernow-k8
<sercik> if i do cat /proc/cpuinfo i don't see anything about cpu scaling
<sercik> i try!
<sercik> now!
<PhinnFort> sercik: try /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/
<arty123> and i am not having any file in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/ and /proc/acpi/fan/, i have unloaded and reloaded acpi and fan modules, restarted acpi apm services. What should i do to know my cpu's temperature ?
<sercik> there are two subdirectories
<PhinnFort>  /proc is deprecated, use /sys
<pawitp> arty123: install lm-sensors and run "sensors"
<arty123> it is installed
<pawitp> run 'sensors' in terminal
<pawitp> arty123: best idea to run 'sudo sensors-detect' first
<arty123> thaaaaaaaaaaaanks , i get this "k8temp-pci-00c3" ,""Adapter: PCI adapter", "Core0 Temp: 32 C"
<sercik> what can i do now?
<PhinnFort> procrastinate?
<pawitp> sercik: What are you trying to do?
<sercik> i have launched module and now how can i control frequency and voltage?
<sercik> i want to verify that it works
<PhinnFort> sercik: "echo "frequency" >> /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq"
<PhinnFort> maybe sudo that
<pawitp> controlling voltage would require cpupw
<PhinnFort> sudo echo etc
<pawitp> sercik: cpupw is not in the repository
<pawitp> sercik: so don't mess with it if you're not confident
<pawitp> But with cpupw, I'm running a pretty cold system
<sercik> pawitp: please tell me how can i see my running frequencies
<PhinnFort> well, I have an athlon 64 processor, and the kernel clocks it automagically with the ondemand governor
<pawitp> sercik: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<PhinnFort> sercik: more /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<sercik> it tells 2200.000
<pawitp> PhinnFort: undervolting Athlon64 processor is very easy
<sercik> but this is the maximum
<pawitp> sercik: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<PhinnFort> sercik: what pawitp told you only tells you the current frequency
<sercik> it seems that scaling is not working!
<PhinnFort> sercik: what does more /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies tell you?
<pawitp> didn't "running frequencies" mean "current frequiency"
<sercik> i need to read that file?
<PhinnFort> sercik: it's not a normal file
<sercik> i need to use cat
<sercik> ??
<PhinnFort> sercik: just run that command, and it will tell you the frequencies
<sercik> ok sorry!
<PhinnFort> sercik: cat, less, more, whatever tickles your funny;)
<sercik> ok sorry
<PhinnFort> no reason to sorry
<sercik> but if you tell me to run?? i don't understand!
<PhinnFort> :P
<sercik> 2200000 2000000 1800000 1000000
<sercik> ~
<sercik> this is the content
<sercik> without ~
<PhinnFort> sercik: thats the frequencies the kernel can switch between
<PhinnFort> sercik: now run "more /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor"
<PhinnFort> sercik: that tells us which governor the kernel uses to set the frequency
<PhinnFort> I have these governors available, and I guess you have the same: userspace conservative ondemand powersave performance
<sercik> it says performance
<ubuntu-help-need> BluesKaj - it looks exactly the same as before
<pawitp> sercik: That's mean it's always maximum
<sercik> ok i begin to understand :) thanks!!
<pawitp> echo "ondemand" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<PhinnFort> sercik: userspace makes you able to set it yourself through other programs, conservative is a worse version of ondemand, ondemand clocks it up and down automatically according to load, powersave always has it as low as possible and performance always as high as possible
<freddi>  hallo ich hab mal kurz ne frage: Wei jemand nen konsolen befehl mit dem ich nachgucken kann was fr arbeitsspeicher ich habe...
<PhinnFort> sudo echo "ondemand" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<sercik> PhinnFort: i love you thank you very muvh!
<PhinnFort> sudo echo "ondemand" >> /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<PhinnFort> sercik: yw;)
<sercik> so i need to write only one! or all of this possibilities
<sercik> ?
<PhinnFort> sercik: I use ondemand
<pawitp> PhinnFort: That won't work
<pawitp> that's sudoing echo and writing as the user
<PhinnFort> meh
<sercik> i can i use userspace and ondemad together?
<pawitp> sercik: nope
<sercik> so i need to choose only one?
<pawitp> sercik: yes
<sercik> ok now i write ondemand on that file
<PhinnFort> yes
<pawitp> sercik: userspace means that a programs control the value and not the kernel
<sercik> it tells permesso negato!
<pawitp> 'sudo -i' first
<BluesKaj> ubuntu-help-need, that's a good thing :)
<pawitp> <pawitp> that's sudoing echo and writing as the user
<sercik> permission denied
<sercik> i have used sudo
<PhinnFort> sercik: run "sudo -s"
<PhinnFort> sercik: then run "echo "ondemand" >> /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor"
<sercik> ok i try
<sercik> i can't change that files
<PhinnFort> sercik: even after sudo -s?
<sercik> try to remove module from memory
<sercik> ??
<sercik> yes
<sercik> also with root permissions
<PhinnFort> sercik: did the command prompt change to a #
<PhinnFort> ?
<PhinnFort> sercik: can you run "dmesg | tail"?
<sercik> PhinnFort: trust me i understand root and sudo
<PhinnFort> ok;)
<sercik> http://pastebin.ca/527812
<sercik> tis is the output
<PhinnFort> hmm, looks normal
<pawitp> sercik: can you paste your terminal session as well?
<sercik> i think that is needed to remove some process from memory and then try to edit that files??
<PhinnFort> sercik: you could do kdesu kate /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor" and replace the content with "ondemand" and save?
<PhinnFort> yeah, do "lsof  /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor" too
<sercik> PhinnFort: i have already tried with vi
* PhinnFort goes to eat
<sercik> vim
<sercik> http://pastebin.ca/527818
<sercik> this is the error of vi when i try to write: http://pastebin.ca/527820
<pawitp> what language is that?
<sercik> italliano
<pawitp> what's the error to:cat "ondemand" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<sercik> italian
<sercik> bash: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor: Permesso negato
<sercik> permesso negato =permission denied
<pawitp> I mean, sudo -i first
<nuu> !it | sercik
<ubotu> sercik: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<pawitp> run:sudo -i
<pawitp> run"cat "ondemand" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<sercik> i can't!!
<pawitp> what's the error?
<sercik> it tells FSynd failed
<nuu> pawitp: sudo echo "ondemand" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<sercik> it seems that the file is in use when i try to write on it
<sercik> it seems that another process write or access to that files
<sercik> also if i'm root
<pawitp> nuu: You don't seem to understand that the command you posted doesn't you
<nuu> pawitp: i'm sorry ?
<sercik> pawitp: i understand
<sercik> do you want to try you with ssh
<sercik> ??
<sercik> i can give you my ip!
<sercik> no you can't!! i have  a router!
<sercik> now i need to help my cousin to do a website we speak later!
<sercik> thank you very muvh and goodbye
<ubuntu-help-need> anyone here know kubuntu very well??
<MinceR> what's the most reliable repo to get qtcurve from?
<yeniklasor> ! anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<frank__> how about kplato?
<Dekkard> wow
<goban> whats a fast dvd ripping program?
<SlimeyPete> dvd::rip can be fairly quick
<tdn> I have a Thinkpad T42 with an ATI Mobility Radeon 9600. How do I make it perform better? The default free drivers are too slow. lspci says: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] 
<SlimeyPete> install the fglrx drivers via adept/synaptic
<tdn> SlimeyPete, how? I cannot find info on this in the wiki.
<CyD> goban, k3b, tovid, acidrip, dvd::rip
<SlimeyPete> tdn: just open up Adept/Synaptic, and install the fglrx packages
<Dekkard> is there a quick wat to switch from gdm to kdm?
<Dekkard> way
<ubuntu-help-need> does anyone here have a FUJITSU-SIEMENS AMILO L1310G notebook, runnin kubuntu?
<tdn> SlimeyPete, if I search in adept for fglrx, I get several packages. I do not know which ones to install.
<Alarm> ubuntu-help-need,  still having the problem , couldnt get any help ?
<ubuntu-help-need> nope
<ubuntu-help-need> i need to enable my wireless man and damn am i struggling
<SlimeyPete> tdn: you want xorg-driver-fglrx I think
<ubuntu-help-need> under windows i need to install something called power manager which enables the RF button
<tdn> How do I enable multiple instances of kate? When I do Alt+F2 > kate, it does not start a new kate, if there is already one started.
<tdn> SlimeyPete, ok.
<CyD> ubuntu-help-need, maybe lspci will identify your wireless card more specifically
<ubuntu-help-need> its not the card, that has installed properly, its the button that wont switch it on
<ubuntu-help-need> u know like those quick buttons, that u press to open a browser/email prog etc
<CyD> yes i know
<tdn> How do I make a script start every time I log in to KDE?
<andersin> can someone tell me if kubuntu catches the XF86AudioMute button somewhere? I use kmix to control volume and XF86AudioRaiseVolume and XF86AudioLowerVolume work fine. XF86AudioMute I can set as a shortcut, but it does not do anything
<andersin> tdn: Place it in your Autostart path (likely $HOME/.kde/Autostart/)
<andersin> tdn: you can find the path setting in the "About Me" section in the System Settings
<Heart|> after a standard 7.04 kubuntu installation.... is there "on demand" write access to ntfs partitions?
<Andrew123> hey
<baudthief> I've mounted a few SMB shares into /media/blah - is there any way to rename the icon / launcher that appears on the desktop?
<baudthief> or should I mount them in a 'real' directory and create manually a launcher
<BluesKaj> yes Heart|, install ntfs-3g and if you wish further options ntfs-config
<Heart|> thx
<tdn> andersin, ok. Can I place a symlink to the script in stead of the actual script?
<andersin> tdn: not sure, never did this myself, but it should work
<ahmed> guys wat is the best torrents downloading program ?
<BluesKaj> ktorrent
<ahmed> guys wat is the best torrents downloading program ?
<ahmed> other than ktorrent cause its downloading very slow
<ahmed> i tried the same torrent with ktorrent and another one k torrent was the slowest
<baudthief> ahmed: ktorrent rocks
<baudthief> I get ~400KB/sec here
<BluesKaj> the speed of your download isn't determined by the torrent client if all the ports are setup properly. The source and internet congestion does.
<baudthief> probably needs to do port forwarding
<baudthief> ahmed: Zaboor :p
<BluesKaj> yup, if behind a router for sure , otherwise it's usually automatic.
<tdn> andersin, it works. :)
<baudthief> oh man, the sound quality in my new kubuntu install is terrible :(
<baudthief> reinstalling with kde fixed all the video issues, but now sound is crap
<pawitp> sound quality?
<baudthief> as in, quality of sound playback :p
<baudthief> audio even
<pawitp> never heard about working sound with bad quality
<pawitp> And I can't remember the last time I have broken sound
<dr_willis> Me either. Audigy 2zs works good here.
<baudthief> using alsa?
<baudthief> got an audigy2 also - tone controls just seem crap
<dr_willis> using the default ubuntu/kubuntu stuff
<dr_willis> never noticed.
<dr_willis> never had to adjust it
<pawitp> My ear is never good enough to distinquish onboard sound from good sound card
<baudthief> You have an audio system hooked up?
<pawitp> I tried hooking a good system up and I don't think I can tell a difference in daily audio (not movies, which I use my DVD player)
<baudthief> got it! was set to 8BIT!
<allan123> im using fiesty and i installed the openoffice package but how do i start openoffice.org-draw? there is no icon under office and apt says that it is installed...
<Jucato> allan123: it's not in K Menu -> Graphics?
<Jucato> if it isn't, you might have to launch it from thecommand line
<Lunar_Lamp> How can I minimise thunderbird to my tray?
<benjamin_hr> just klick on the tray icon
<Jucato> it has no tray icon :)
<benjamin_hr> click ;)
<benjamin_hr> hmm my default installation has one :)
<Lunar_Lamp> Mine doesn't.
<Jucato> thunderbird? O.o
<allan123> Jucato, no it isnt there...
<Jucato> allan123: the executable name is "oodraw" btw
<hyuma_> there is a program to rec the animation of beryl of my desktop?
<allan123> Jucato tnx :)
<Lunar_Lamp> benjamin_hr, you must have some add-on or "minimise any program" program installed...
<benjamin_hr> nope
<benjamin_hr> nothing
<dr_willis> pawitp,  in games is about the only diff i can tell - a good speaker set helps however.
<benjamin_hr> just installed feisty like a week ago, than installed berly etc and firefox, tbird thats it
<benjamin_hr> beryl
<benjamin_hr> it sits right between my battery control and beryl manager
<benjamin_hr> hmm
<baudthief> bbl
<nigra> hi all, which package generates video thumbnails in konqueror, i installed kde-core and now installing what i need
<benjamin_hr> but a right click just gives me "hide window" and "hide" this wouldnt seem like the real tbird context menu
<Jucato> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> nigra: follow the RestrictedFormats page. it has instructions for that
<ahmed> how to set the default mp3 player to be amorak ?
<ahmed> how to set the default mp3 player to be amorak ?
<Jucato> ahmed: in Konqueror -> Settings menu -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations
<titanix88> hendaus_:
<nosrednaekim> if I have a dependency that I DO NOT want to DL, and the package that depends on it, does not break.. can I tell apt never to DL the dependency? how?
<hyuma_> guys how can I capture what in my desktop happens?=
<hyuma_> I'd like to record beryl effects
<phpcode> can i play dvd(img/ios) movies on linux kubuntu? how?  (something like deamontool to windows)
<titanix88> hyuma_:install istanbul.
<titanix88> phpcode: ofcourse u can. !ubotu|dvd
<dr_willis> phpcode,  just rip the dvd to the hard drive
<dr_willis> no need for fancy gimicky things like deamontools
<titanix88> phpcode: !dvd|phpcode
<phpcode> !dvd|phpcode ??
<dr_willis> not sure what img/ios files are however. :)
<ubotu> phpcode ??: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<nigra> phpcode: vlc player plays dvd images
<nigra> i had tried once
<BluesKaj> phpcode,  if you want more options with .iso and other image files checkout Acetoneiso
<BluesKaj> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<phpcode> ok. thanks: titanix88, BluesKaj, nigra ....
<phpcode> :-)
<BluesKaj> interesting that Asetoneiso isn't mentioned on the above site
<titanix88> phpcode: always welcome :)
<BluesKaj> phpcode, np :)
<nigra> i want konqueror to generate thumbnails for video files, if i install kdemultimedia package, it does but it is a metapackage which installs many others, does anyone know which particular package enables konqi to make thumbnails?
<nigra> i do not want to install noatun,juk or any other dependencies of kdemultimedia meta package
<Jucato> nigra: I pointed you to the page wiki page already
<nigra> Jucato: i could not fin there
<nigra> maybe i missed, will look ar again
<titanix88> nigra: u r right. why we still need those when have amarok?
<Jucato> nigra: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3 Video thumbnails in Konqueror -- install libarts1-xine. You can turn this functionality on and off through Konqueror's menu View->Preview->Video files.
<nigra> Jucato: thanks much i dont know how i missed it :)
<smithw> How can I "install suid" a binary file? (and what does exactly this mean...)
<dr_willis> you 'chmod +s' it.
<dr_willis> and thats considered a big security hole. :)
<dr_willis> oh well no patience.
<darkha7> I have two problems right now (recently started, possibly after an update).
<darkha7> Power manager crashes
<darkha7> and I lose all of the icons
<darkha7> any help here?  None on the forums despite people posting for help there
<dr_willis> all the icons where?
<trakinas> hey there
<trakinas> which lines in my arch config file should I comment to disable scsi emulation for my dvd drive?
<darkha7> all the desktop icons are missing
<darkha7> as well as the mounted devices
<darkha7> (as seen from the desktop)
<dr_willis> I thought scsi emulation wasent needed any more and was disabled by default.
<trakinas> dr_willis: me too!
<trakinas> but you know! ubuntu is debian...
<dr_willis> darkha7,  thats a window m anager setting..    i forget where however.
<darkha7> hmmm
<trakinas> Im impressed that this isnt kde 2.5!
<trakinas> :P
<dr_willis> Ubuntu is based on debian. :) its slowly but surely branching off and getting farther away..
<trakinas> jk...
<dr_willis> in another 2 years..  it will be even more seperated i am betting.
<dr_willis> i rember when redhat/mandrake (or whatever it was) originally split
<dr_willis> i am old. :)
<trakinas> dr_willis: my only compains till now are the damn scsi emulation and some icon text being wrongly displayed
<trakinas> dr_willis: wow!!
<PhinnFort> dr_willis: you crazy old fool, how did you get out?
<PhinnFort> :P
<dr_willis> trakinas,   Im not sure what you are refering to with this scsi emulation stuff.
<dr_willis> trakinas,  the next 'trend' is a rewrite of the ATA systems that will make all drives show up as scsi devices .
<PhinnFort> dr_willis: the worst thing is that RPM is almost exactly the same implementation today;)
<trakinas> dr_willis: /dev/sda4
<trakinas> and etc...
<trakinas> on gentoo they are all /dev/hda, /hdc/ and /hdd...
<dr_willis> trakinas,  Huh? a cd/dvd disk shouldent be /dev/sda#  (just /dev/sda)
<trakinas> it isnt a disk. it is only an example. :P
<dr_willis> trakinas,  you are stumbling upon that changes to the IDE system thats vomming.
<dr_willis> comming.
<dr_willis> what ubuntu did you install?
<trakinas> kubuntu feisty faw
<dr_willis> I thought they changed that back to 'normal' befor they released it.
<dr_willis> you used a beta of it? or the final release?
<trakinas> guess the final one.
<trakinas> how do i check?
<dr_willis> I paied attention to what i downloaded. :)
<dr_willis> not sure of the real way.
<trakinas> dr_willis: /dev/scd0 this is the dvd drive.
<PhinnFort>  /etc/lsb-release ?
<trakinas> PhinnFort: lemme try
<dr_willis> http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=149316 discusses the changes to make hda become sda and so on.
<dr_willis> on my feisty kubuntu install - the hard drives are hda hdb and so on. same as always. I recall on an earlier beta - they used the sda sdb names.
<titanix88> hello everyone :)
<trakinas> PhinnFort guess is not beta
<trakinas> titanix88: hello there
<trakinas> dr_willis: oh dear! lemme read the link then...
<titanix88> trakinas: :)
<dr_willis> trakinas,  in short - its proberly best to get used to the sda stuff.. Not sure why your system is doing it that way.
<dr_willis> the artical imples it may be dependiong on your chipset.
<titanix88> dr_willis:sda/b for SATA usually & hda/b for PATA as far as i know.
<c1|freaky> hda hdb etc. are IDE drives, sda sdb are S-ATA drives
<titanix88> dr_willis: in my system.
<dr_willis> titanix88,  but thats whats getting changed. :) from what i read.. in the next releases  - the hda/hdb stuff will become sd## as well
<dr_willis> i had a mixed system. all the drives where SD##
<dr_willis> but then the final release of kubuntu changed it back to c1|freaky 's way.
<titanix88> dr_willis:well, who knows!!
<Ares|Work> hello, if you put proxy details in kconsole, will apt-get use them?
<Ares|Work> or is it that root has it's own connections settings?
<Ares|Work> or something else?
<dr_willis> titanix88,  its one of those FUNdamental changes comming soon!
<dr_willis> the apt configs has their own place for proxy settings i thoiught
<dr_willis> bbl
<eean> I have a laptop with intel graphics. I have a monitor connected to its CRT port. How do I set it up?
<trakinas> dr_willis: the problem is Im getting read errors on kubuntu and on gentoo it was okay (and mounted as hdd..). here is an dmesg out put: http://pastebin.ca/528428 (for any disk))
<cntb> did anyone here learn how to mess with bcdedit in new bootmgr of vista in dual boot scenario with kubuntu?
<eean> I'm used to having nvidia stuff, so I don't really know where to start.
<titanix88> dr_willis: btw when i plug some other frnds harddisk in my kubuntu i always have to make some directory in /media put them in plugdev group & edit xorg.conf to get automount. I would appreciate if they  automate harddisk auto mounting.
<cntb> I used an conveninet solution booting kubuntu from boot.ini line pointing to grub installed on root/boot partition of kubuntu
<titanix88> sorry not xorg.conf but fstab :)
<PhinnFort> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cntb> now I have to deal with vista boot and need to install legacy boot.ini for  my solution to boot kubuntu to work lik eit did
<cntb> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<titanix88> dr_willis: btw when i plug some other frnds harddisk in my kubuntu i always have to make some directory in /media put them in plugdev group & edit fstab to get automount. I would appreciate if they  automate harddisk auto mounting.
<cntb> titanix88, so right
<c1|freaky> titanix88: that would require scanning hardware on every boot up
<cntb> titanix88, me too having problem with it
<c1|freaky> which slows down the boot up process
<titanix88> c1|freaky|:why not? i heard new versions of xorg do that.
<cntb> nope c1|freaky that would require an script to loosen  a bit security
<PhinnFort> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<trakinas> dr_willis: i just know i can use my drive in my mate's windows... so i guess it isnt screwed. i will install gentoo in another partition tomorrow in anyways, but id like it to work on gentoo.
<c1|freaky> hm, ok
<trakinas> ops, kubuntu
<cntb> because not automatically mounting usb s is a security issue
<cntb> PhinnFort, ?
<phpcode> how to disable the sound when i get a msg on Kopete?
<titanix88> c1|freaky, cntb: they could ask root passwd.
<cntb> answer must be inside kopete my friend
<trakinas> phpcode: in config dialog. alerts. disable any.
<titanix88> phpcode: settings->configure notifications
<cntb> file a big to kde titanix88  I guess
<cntb> big > bug
<trakinas> anyone? http://pastebin.ca/528428
<Ares|Work> hello, if you put proxy details in kconsole, will apt-get use them?
<Ares|Work> or is it that root has it's own connections settings?
<Ares|Work> or something else?
<titanix88> cntb: at least they could give us a tool to do that as root.
<Brandon420^> Hi. Im a first time ubuntu user. never used linux before neither. im having sound issues(no sound at all.) If someone could help me it would be greatly appricated.
<trakinas> Ares!Work: creates a file in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ called 02proxy
<titanix88> Brandon420^: from yesterday?
<trakinas> Ares|Work: http://pastebin.ca/528446 (an exemple)
<Brandon420^> titanix88: yes sir. :(
<titanix88> !sounds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sounds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<titanix88> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<trakinas> the number in front of the file name is just to order it. since we want it to be on top, we name it that way
<titanix88> Brandon420^: try what the bot said.
* Ares|Work looks at the example
<Brandon420^> titanix88:  ok im gunna check it out.
<phpcode> titanix88, thanks :-)
<trakinas> porta = proxy. usuario=user senha=password
<foodcoman> Morning.
<trakinas> ops, porta = port
<trakinas> foodcoman: noon!
<titanix88> phpcode: np :)
<hnaik> Hello people ... I have a Dell E1405 with Intel 945GM
<foodcoman> That Riddell sure does a good job.
<hnaik> cant get Beryl to work on it
<foodcoman> trakinas: =)
<Ares|Work> trakinas: it has to have that exact name?
<Ares|Work> trakinas: 02proxy?
<titanix88> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<trakinas> everytime I put the output of what is happening with my dvd device, i get ignored. i think that msgs are driving people crazy and the cant type anymore. :(
<foodcoman> Anyone seeing issues with knetworkmanager and DHCP with Wireless?
<titanix88> trakinas: try me.
<trakinas> Ares|Work: not exactly, but it should be on top.
<trakinas> titanix88:  http://pastebin.ca/528428
<PhinnFort> trakinas: your dvd drive is b0rked?
<trakinas> PhinnFort: no. it works on gentoo and windows
<PhinnFort> trakinas: what kernel on gentoo?
<trakinas> 2.6.16, if Im not wrong.
<trakinas> let me check. one sec
<titanix88> trakinas: when do u get that?
<trakinas> 2.6.17-r8
<trakinas> titanix88: that - the error, kubuntu, gentoo or the drive?
<PhinnFort> trakinas: and 2.6.20-16-generic on ubuntu?
<trakinas> PhinnFort: guess so. tried version, kernel version but nothing happens... :(
<trakinas> he!
<titanix88> PhinnFort: depens on ubuntu version.
<PhinnFort> uname -a
* PhinnFort is not totally retarded, yet
<trakinas> thanks!
<titanix88> trakinas: the error
<trakinas> 2.6.20-16-generi
<PhinnFort> IDE drive?
<trakinas> titanix88: since thuesday. 3 days after installing kubuntu.
<trakinas> PhinnFort: sure!
<PhinnFort> I think the IDE stack got a major upgrade recently
<PhinnFort> so it really sounds like a kernel problem
<PhinnFort> trakinas: have you filed a bug?
<titanix88> trakinas: i mean doing what invokes the error?
<PhinnFort> (he tries to power up his computer with a ide cdrom, according to what I can see)
<PhinnFort> trakinas: I would also double check my ribbon cable
<waspius> hi..does anyone know if i can use on debian the package that beryl has in which windows explode etc?
<hak5fan> Hi.... Why can't I open beryl settings manager. All Required packages should be installed. I'm on yoper right now, but the yoper irc channel isn't very active and this problem has been mentioned on the ubuntuforums too. Here's the error message I get when exectuing beryl-settingsin konsole http://pastebin.ca/528462
<PhinnFort> waspius: #ubuntu-effects
<PhinnFort> hak5fan:  #ubuntu-effects
<PhinnFort> hak5fan: it doesn't recognise your image
<PhinnFort> hak5fan: try installing kubuntu;)
<waspius> PhinnFort: that mean what exactly?that it can work only on ubuntu?
<PhinnFort> waspius: it means that beryl is veeery unstable, and shouldn't be used imho
<PhinnFort> so go to #ubuntu-effects for help
<waspius> ok thank you
<dr_willis> i agree with that statement about Beryl.
<PhinnFort> ;)
<dr_willis> I wish people would get over the eye-candy-addiction allready
* PhinnFort waits for KWin to support composite with GL-acceleration and freaky goodness
<dr_willis> "but it brings more people over to linux..."   (and thats a good reason to use linux?)
<dr_willis> heh
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> if Beryl is what makes people switch, well, then...
<hak5fan> I'm not really eye-candy addicted,i don't mind the terminal really
<dr_willis> Wife got on her new vista laptop - fiirst thing she did - disabled all the vista stuff and made it look like windows95
<dr_willis> I should of put kubuntu on it and tolkd her it was the new vista
<PhinnFort> KDE 4 will then definately make Linux break through on the desktop
<PhinnFort> dr_willis: :P
<PhinnFort> hak5fan: I have eye candy in my terminal
<PhinnFort> COLOURED ls
<dr_willis> I dident belive all the bad press id heard about vista. and guess what.. its true. :) it is nasty
<yuriy> dr_willis: and then she would proceed to change it to the redmond theme
<dr_willis> yuriy,  that would be ok :)
<yuriy> any permissions gurus around?
<PhinnFort> dr_willis: well, I always like a good microsoft bashing, but I thought the Vista bashing was a bit overboard, until I tried it myself;)
<hak5fan> Vista is crap
<titanix88> PhinnFort: when beryl + compiz stabilizes i won't have my commands without a wobbly terminal.
<PhinnFort> well, I like the skin
<PhinnFort> darn netsplit
<waspius> dr_willis: beauty is something that people will never get over..it is what attracks you and what makes your life better...the fact that they choose linux-mac over windows etc shows that they understand the need for a more secure,stable and better os...however the issue of beauty will never be absent
<titanix88> hak5fan: i agree!!
<dr_willis> PhinnFort,  when that User Controll thing Poped up when the wife was wanting to simply remove a useless icon from the start menu.. i knew it was  a bad sign.
<PhinnFort> dr_willis: :P
<PhinnFort> feck feck feck
<PhinnFort> can't even read a single line
<dr_willis> one day MS will figure out how to seperate USERS from Admins..
<PhinnFort> dr_willis: in your dreams;)
<titanix88> someone mass killing everyone?
<dr_willis> MSLinux
<dr_willis> :0
<waspius> another question...does anyone use qtorent?because i am trying to find what port is uses and its settings and i cannot
<PhinnFort> titanix88: netsplit
<PhinnFort> titanix88: look it up on wikipedia
<dr_willis> torrent clients normally use the same ports i thoght
<PhinnFort> waspius: use KTorrent
<trakinas> PhinnFort: yep
<trakinas> long time i dont see one.
<titanix88> waspius: try ktorrent.it rocks.
<dr_willis> like 6668 ? or was that irc.
<dr_willis> :)
<PhinnFort> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<waspius> PhinnFort: ok i will check it out..thank you
<hak5fan> I tried vista beta build 5308 it really sucked.... extremly slow and shitty
<PhinnFort> waspius: it is the best torrent client available
<waspius> PhinnFort: thank you
<titanix88> PhinnFort: i know but admins should take care of that.
<PhinnFort> vista looks pretty, though
<PhinnFort> titanix88: ?
<waspius> PhinnFort: but that runs under kde!!i am under gnome
<PhinnFort> waspius: INFIDEL!
<PhinnFort> :P
<trakinas> so, like i said...
<PhinnFort> waspius: qtorrent is Qt based
<trakinas> PhinnFort: not yet. someone else told me to do so, but also told me to try to replicate it with other ubuntu kernel flavors.
<titanix88> waspius: just install it.it works fine.(i'm in gnome too)
<PhinnFort> trakinas: well, report the bug, or see if someone has reported it already
<trakinas> waspius: i used the default bit torrent. was enough to me.
<waspius> titanix88: ok..thank you
<trakinas> waspius: anyways... gnome-files.org
* PhinnFort wonders what all these puny gnomes are doing in the kubuntu channel
<titanix88> PhinnFort: i thought netsplit is some kind of attack. it isn't?
<PhinnFort> titanix88: nope
<PhinnFort> not necessarily
<trakinas> not gnome-files
<trakinas> gnomefiles.org
<DraxNS> ok.. now I am really pis*ed off ...
<PhinnFort> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<titanix88> PhinnFort: me gnome+kde+xfce :)
<DraxNS> is there a way to connecti via slmodemd on feisty???
<PhinnFort> titanix88: bigamist?
<PhinnFort> :P
<trakinas> waspius: http://gnomefiles.org/search.php?search=
<PhinnFort> titanix88: I tried XFCE4 not long ago, under Arch Linux, with Beryl
<PhinnFort> titanix88: smooth, but really clunky imho
<DraxNS> dialup anyone? smartlink?
<DraxNS> dialup anyone? smartlink?
<DraxNS> dialup anyone? smartlink?
<waspius> PhinnFort: because the users running linux are all part of one community...help should be offered to everyone..therefore it dont matter what distro you run or what window manager..that what i think..
<DraxNS> feisty?
<PhinnFort> !spam | DraxNS
<ubotu> DraxNS: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<PhinnFort> waspius: well, using the appropriate channels is always a good thing
<DraxNS> yes yes.... I am way beyond spam right now PhinnFort
<PhinnFort> waspius: since there's huge differences between gnome and KDE
<PhinnFort> DraxNS: :P
<titanix88> PhinnFort: i only miss right click menu on desktop. but amazingly it's compositing is astonishing.
<PhinnFort> titanix88: tried E17?
<DraxNS> dialup anyone? smartlink?
<waspius> PhinnFort: yes it is..but if you cannot get help in some it is always good to ask elsewhere...there is a huge difference between the two but some issues are more general..
<DraxNS> dialup anyone? smartlink? on feisty?
<PhinnFort> waspius: therefore I always assume everyone in here is using KDE
<titanix88> PhinnFortS: what's that?
<titanix88> PhinnFort: what's that?
<PhinnFort> ?
<titanix88> DraxNS: i'm using dialup.
<waspius> PhinnFort: and it is the correct assumption..
<DraxNS> with smartlink driver? titanix88?
<titanix88> PhinnFort: not really, but what's ur problem?
<PhinnFort> titanix88: only problem I have is that KDevelop's editor fonts are b0rked
<PhinnFort> some of the fonts KUbuntu ships with are really horrible
<DraxNS> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<titanix88> PhinnFort: sorry not to u. but to DraxNS.
<PhinnFort> :P
<DraxNS> my problem is no carrier titanix88
<titanix88> DraxNS: wvdial works fine with almost everyone.
<DraxNS> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417135 titanix88
<alakhia> I am having trouble playing MJPEG encoded avi file using kaffeine ...
<dr_willis> if the modem is in fact useable under linux that is. :0
<alakhia> anyone know what could be wrong? In particular, I get sound but no video.
<titanix88> alakhia: installed libxine-extracodecs?
<DraxNS> it was... under edgy... working like charm...
<alakhia> titanix88: I don't know ... it works under mplayer so I didn't bother doing anything
<alakhia> titanix88: let me check
<dr_willis> thats a standard "codec not installed problem' :)
<dr_willis> differnt players may be doingthings difrently - may want to try vlc out also
<yourpal> Having a problem bringing my screen resolution to the right settings.
<titanix88> alakhia: mplayer is a self-contained player.but kaffaine uses xine framework.
<tschentz> @yourpal what graphics adapter?
<yourpal> My xorg.conf says the right resolution (1280x800) but Kubuntu doesnt let it be at that setting
<alakhia> titanix88: ah, ok ... yes, I'm missing that package. Let me install that now.
<yourpal> intel mobile 945
<hak5fan> Vista made me switch to Linux... no it forced me into it..... hehehe
<tschentz> @yourpal did you install 915resolution?
<yourpal> nope what is that?
<tschentz> sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<yourpal> i will now
<trakinas> PhinnFort: what do I fill in in package/project
<tschentz> @yourpal and after this edit /etc/default/915resolution
<PhinnFort> trakinas: linux-image?
<tschentz> @yourpal let me check on my machine for my settings....
<PhinnFort> trakinas: just take what fits best, and hopefully if you're wrong someone who knows better will fix it
<trakinas> okay. thanks
<tschentz> @yourpal you have to do: sudo 915resolution -l  after installing
<tschentz> you will see the possible modes for your adapter
<alakhia> titanix88 and dr_willis: Thanks guys ... it works now! :-)
<yourpal> tschentz >> then edit the conf file
<yourpal> tschentz >> right?
<tschentz> yes
<tschentz> @yourpal you have to enter the "mode"
<tschentz> @yourpal and the resolution
<titanix88> i installed too many apps and my K menu always showes everything. no scrolling . it's disturbing. anyone know anyfix?
<tschentz> @yourpal: e.g. my mode is  MODE=5a  and XRES=1400 YRES=1050
<alansii> hi everyone
<alakhia> okay, another question ... about apt. Is there a way to disable some dependencies?
<yourpal> tschentz >> mode 5c
<alansii> anyone know hot to type chinese in kubuntu?
<dr_willis> alakhia,  not sure what you mean.
<yourpal> xreso = 1280 yreso= 800 right
<alakhia> for example, i want to install limewire. But that installs a whole bunch of gnome stuff which I do want
<titanix88> alakhia: this will brake u r repository.
<dr_willis> if a program depends on another package.. well it may not work without it.
<tschentz> @yourpal: ok, give it a try.... after editing do a sudo /etc/init.d/915resolution restart
<dr_willis> !frostfire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frostfire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yourpal> tschentz >>xreso = 1280 yreso= 800 right
<dr_willis> limewire is in the repos?
<tschentz> @yourpal and restart X
<dr_willis> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<alansii> anyone there?
<alansii> anyone know hot to type chinese in kubuntu?
<tschentz> @yourpal: if it doesn't work on the first try... simply try to reboot
<alakhia> titanix88 and dr_willis: i tried to install the deb package from limewire website using dpkg. It installed fine and works
<dr_willis> alansii,  no idea.
<yourpal> ok thznks
<yourpal> trying now
<alansii> ok never mind sorry
<dr_willis> !ch
<tschentz> @yourpal good luck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> whats the ubuntu chineese channel?
<dr_willis> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<alakhia> titanix88 and dr_willis: but now when I need to install other things, I need to install gamin gconf2 gnome-mime-data libavahi-glib1 libbonobo2-0
<dr_willis> alakhia,  if the package installed and works.. whats saying to install the otehr things then?
<alakhia> titanix88 and dr_willis: about 23 MBs of stuff that I don't want
<titanix88>  alakhia : then it already had dependencies installed or knoe dependecies at all.
<alakhia> titanix88 and dr_willis: when I tried installingn xine extra codecs, I got a msg saying I had unmet deps
<dr_willis> sounds like some updates have came down the line.
<dr_willis> xine may very well need the extra stuff
<alakhia> titanix88 and dr_willis: that I needed to run install -f with no args
<titanix88> alakhia: why from limewire site?
<dr_willis> ive learned the hard way its best to just let the Package manager do its job and install the stuff it says it needs.
<alakhia> titanix88 and dr_willis: no, the deb file for limewire needs it
<dr_willis> alakhia,  in that case the deb says it needs it. If its incorrect. then file a bug with the .deb maintainer..
<alakhia> titanix88 and dr_willis: hmm, is limewire in the repository?
<dr_willis> !find limewire
<dr_willis> I wouldent use limewire. id use that frostwire
<ubotu> File limewire found in ubuntu-docs
<dr_willis> Hmm
<dr_willis> thats weird.
<dr_willis> must be a doc about limewire
<alakhia> titanix88 and dr_willis: frostwire ... ok, could give that a try
<tschentz> @yourpal: did it work out?
<yourpal> tshentz >> Like a charm!  Thanks dude. - originally I was fiddling with xorg.conf and it was set up right but the resolution was not showing up in KDE
<yourpal> tshentz >> why is that?
<alakhia> titanix88 and dr_willis: how can I search for a package name? it can't find frostwire.
<titanix88> alakhia: frostwire or limewire what does they do?
<alakhia> titanix88 and dr_willis: peer to peer download program
<tschentz> @yourpal: has something to do with the bios and intel... : apt-cache show 915resolution
<alakhia> titanix88: the napster of today, I guess
<yourpal> tshentz >> oh I see.  Man things are always more complicated than they need to be eh?
<titanix88> alakhia: press tab after giving "sudo apt-get install frost"
<titanix88> alakhia: it's called autocomplition.
<tschentz> @yourpal: sometimes... It took me forever to find out how this works... :)
<yourpal> tshentz >> lol!  You mean IRC? LMAO
<alakhia> titanix88: tab doesn't do anything ... just beeps
<tschentz> @yourpal lol
<hyuma_> what's the utility to manage cellphone nokia?
<yourpal> tshentz >> Well atleast its not OpenBSD
<xst> I try to make a samba-shared folder writeable so that new files are owned by the <me>-user. For that, I right-click on the folder -> properties -> share and select <my username> as the guest user. But when I do that, the client claims that the shared folder, say foo, does not exist. Why?!
<alakhia> titanix88: I thought tab completion only worked for local files
<titanix88> alakhia: that means it is not in the repository.
<yourpal> tshentz >> Have a great day man.  I gotta get some work done
<tschentz> @youpal: allright... c u
<alakhia> titanix88: wow, this is cool. I tried for other packages and it works!
<alakhia> titanix88: too bad it doesn't work in tcsh
<titanix88> alakhia:try"sudo apt-get" and tab. u will get possible commands like "install" too. :)
<trakinas> reported!
* trakinas will be idle from now on. 
<alakhia> titanix88: nice!
<alakhia> I'm looking forward to the new tickless kernel for my laptop
<titanix88> alakhia: why use tcsh. i heard bash combines power of csh & tcsh in top of sh.
<weiser> Hey I have installet Kubuntu on my Medion MD6200 and I have a little problem with ACPI on it, There is no ACPI support at all on it, I have being running Gentoo on it with fully ACPI support. I did have to turn off the ACPI support when I bootet on the install cdrom, but it must be possilbel to get to work, any one any ideas?
<hnaik> I install beryl frm the packages
<alakhia> titanix88: i have shortcut keys setup in tcsh ... which I guess I need to figure out how to do in bash. Never bothered because tcsh works just fine
<dfeser> hey there! can anyone help me with kernel compiling?
<hnaik> and if I launch beryl-manager from my system tray ...
<sercik> do you remember my problems with athlon64 and cpu scaling?
<hnaik> nothing happens
<titanix88> alakhia: /bin/bash :)
<hnaik> it just blinks and falls back to KWin
<hnaik> dfeser: install the make-kpkg tool and fakeroot
<sercik> someone of people with which i have chatted some hour ago??
<alakhia> titanix88: I mean shortcut keys like doing "Esc p" to search back in history while matching what has been typed
<hyuma_> hey anyone use Yakuake?
<elcuco>  hyuma_ yes
<hnaik> hyuma_: I do
<sercik> i have installed it and see it
<hyuma_> elcuco do you install themes?
<hyuma_> or something else?
<elcuco> nioe
<alakhia> !compile kernel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compile kernel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alakhia> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<hyuma_> is not possible to move yakuake from the top right?
<dfeser> hnaik i have installed this...compiling is no problem...
<titanix88> alakhia: install debian-reference
<dfeser> hnaik when I install the apt file there are some lines lile this: find: /lib/firmware/2.6.21-acer8000: No such file or directory
<hnaik> k
<alakhia> titanix88: what is that package for?
<sercik> i have solved my problem with athlon64 and cool&quiet
<sercik> i don't know why but when i load powersaved service he try to insert speedstep centrino module
<sercik> but i have an athlon75
<titanix88> alakhia: about kernel compile.
<sercik> 64
<titanix88> alakhia: also installation-guide-i386
<adam_> jest ktos z polski ?
<PhinnFort> !pl | adam_
<DraxNS> !pl | adam_
<ubotu> adam_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<titanix88> alakhia: for napster install knapster2 / lopster / nap(found them in synaptic :)
<PhinnFort> how come I can't access buntudot.org?
<sercik> Hi PhinnFort!
<sercik> i have solved!
<ubuntu_> hello
<PhinnFort> :D
<ubuntu_> yesterday i had somerpoblem with my grapich card driver
<titanix88> :)
<sercik> thanks for your hint to load that module!
<ubuntu_> i have ati radeon 9600 and i hag flgrx,
<titanix88> ubuntu_: i remember u.
<PhinnFort> ubuntu_: don't use fglrx
<PhinnFort> ubuntu_: it sucks, it's closed source
<sercik> there is a strange bug! powersaved tried to lad speedstep centrino module and not athlon ke
<PhinnFort> ubuntu_: if you use the open source driver you can use beryl and everything good just straight away
<ubuntu_> so i unistalled and restarted to later install it agian, but when i tried to restart it just didnt get anywhere
<titanix88> PhinnFort: but u have no choice :(
<ubuntu_> just the black screen
<PhinnFort> ubuntu_: try to remove the xorg.conf file
<PhinnFort> or move it to a safe place
<sercik> if i want to start powernow_k8 module at startup??
<ubuntu_> well the pronl==bme now
<dfeser> here i am again
<PhinnFort> sercik: look in /etc/modules.d
<ubuntu_> is that i am on the cd live version i am not inside the machine
<ubuntu_> how do i get it to work again_
<dfeser> when I compile a new kernel...what about all the firmware files?
<ubuntu_> a rare think i got was that at the beggining when it asks if i want to use kubuntu or windows, i have now 2 alternatives with kubuntu
<dfeser> what do I have to do?
<ubuntu_> if i try to install kubuntu from the cd now, is there any risk i would be messing something up_
<sercik> ok i didn't remember.. i have added powernow_k8 to file /etc/modules
<PhinnFort> Hobbsee: ping
<Hobbsee> PhinnFort: pong
<PhinnFort> Hobbsee: can you access buntudot.org?
<PhinnFort> (you where at  the top in google when I searched for it;))
<Hobbsee> PhinnFort: no, it doesnt exist anymore
<Hobbsee> PhinnFort: it's now at ubuntuwire.com
<PhinnFort> Hobbsee: hum?
<PhinnFort> ah, ok
<Hobbsee> as in, the shell accounts dont exist anymore, that domain dropped
<PhinnFort> Hobbsee: just a dns change, so everything is there?
<Hobbsee> what were you wanting?
<PhinnFort> people/~jdong/ktorrent/2.2~beta1/feisty/ktorrent_2.2~beta1-0ubuntu1~7.04prevu1_amd64.deb
<Hobbsee> i dobut it, i think that stuff is unaccesssible nwo
<PhinnFort> the ktorrent debs from jdong
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ping
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: You sent me a contentless ping.  This is a contentless pong.  Please provide a bit of information about what you want and I will respond when I am around.
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ping @ buntudot
<Hobbsee> doubt it still exists
<Hobbsee> jdong wont have access to ubuntuwire
<PhinnFort> ah, ok
<PhinnFort> I'll mail him, or something
<titanix88> bye everyone!
<navets> http://by107fd.bay107.hotmail.msn.com/cgi-bin/HoTMaiL?curmbox=00000000%2d0000%2d0000%2d0000%2d000000000001&a=f7edff3f4f9f1be0a18a3fcdce60a1ade99a009b66396926687084d1f4fe4dc5
<navets> whoops sorry
<ubuntu_> hi something is worng her
<ubuntu_> i am trying to install kubuntu from the live cd
<ubuntu_> but when it gest to the part where it asks how i want to partion i does not show anything
<dfeser> can i use firmware files that are meant for a 2.6.20 kernel with a 2.6.21 kernel?
<PhinnFort> dfeser: probably, yes
<PhinnFort> dfeser: depends on the drivers
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: its not detecting your disk drive. are you doing raid?
<ubuntu_> it is wrking now
<dfeser> PhinnFort I just compiled a kernel and copied the firmware dir to the kernel-matching name...but when I try to boot it, it hangs after uncrompressing kernel image...OK
<PhinnFort> dfeser: I'm not to terribly familiar with the way ubuntu packs it's initrd
<dfeser> PhinnFort when I try to boot failsave it boots until the ipw2200 driver loads and then it hangs
<PhinnFort> dfeser: try to not include the firmware in the initrd
<PhinnFort> dfeser: then manually load the driver once the system is up
<dfeser> PhinnFort i did not include the firmware in the kernel
<PhinnFort> dfeser: in the ramdisk?
<alakhia> titanix88: cool, thanks for all the info. Was afk for a while
<PhinnFort> that the kernel loads early
<hyuma> hey how can I install driver for cellual phone via USB?
<hyuma> I've nokia
<hyuma> and lsusb don't recognize vendor
<iarwain_> hiya, anyone know why i get an "Authentication error: Not authorized" when trying to connect Psi to jabber?
<hyuma> nothing listed
<dfeser> PhinnFort you mean I should try to not include the ipw2200 driver in the kernel but make it a module?
<PhinnFort> dfeser: you could try that too
<jwallingford> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<jwallingford> can someone tell me where I can get good repositories for ubuntu?
<PhinnFort> !repomatic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repomatic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<PhinnFort> !source-o-matic | jwallingford
<ubotu> jwallingford: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<iarwain_> noone?
<PhinnFort> iarwain_: try kopete
<iarwain_> PhinnFort: okay
<jwallingford> PhinnFort: thank you
<PhinnFort> yw
<yeniklasor> When I write something with "kate" and save it, I see another file(backup file) with it. How can I disable automatic backup feature?
<dr_willis> look in the menu/settings under automatic backups?
<dr_willis> those backups have saved my backside on several occasions. :)
<secleinteer> hi, does anyone know how to turn off the on screen display for kaffeine when it's in full screen? right now i get the play time in the upper left corner
<ubunturos> yeniklasor: Settings -> Editor -> Open/Save -> Backup on Save
<aroo> Anyone else having slow downloads through repositories?
<yeniklasor> ubunturos :thanks
<dr_willis> some servers are faster then others.
<elcuco> i am using kdevelop for developing a qt4 application, and it crashes a lot on startups. anyone else experiencing this issue...?
<ubunturos> yeniklasor: welcome
<martijn> hell
<martijn> hello :)
<PhinnFort> o
<PhinnFort> :P
<martijn> anyone here using kmail?
<PhinnFort> my
<PhinnFort> *me
<martijn> great :)
<PhinnFort> i just mailed jdong
<PhinnFort> :D
<martijn> also kde 3.5.7?
<PhinnFort> yup
<martijn> wow
<PhinnFort> [check] 
<martijn> and do you also experience smtp problems since the update?
<PhinnFort> nope
<martijn> i am using gmail in kmail
<PhinnFort> me too
<martijn> and it complaints about smtp
<martijn> =t
<PhinnFort> I get none
<martijn> -r
<martijn> hmm
<PhinnFort> and as I said, I've just mailed jdong and gotten a reply, so I know it works
<PhinnFort> ;)
<martijn> ah
<martijn> hmm
<PhinnFort> smtp.gmail.com
<PhinnFort> port 25
<martijn> yes
<martijn> no
<martijn> 25?
<PhinnFort> yup
<PhinnFort> I've read the docs
<PhinnFort> ;)
<martijn> nope
<martijn> still get the error
<PhinnFort> security=
<PhinnFort> ?
<martijn> Sending failed:
<martijn> Could not connect to host smtp.gmail.com.
<PhinnFort> have you made it detect automagically?
<PhinnFort> martijn: try pinging smtp.gmail.com
<martijn> yes ssl and login
<martijn> ping is ok
<martijn> already tried :)
<martijn> but the setup like this has worked for ages
<martijn> and suddenly it is giving problems
<PhinnFort> no login
<PhinnFort> PLAIN
<PhinnFort> it says here at least
<martijn> plain
<martijn> wait
<PhinnFort> maybe gmail has been more forgiving
<PhinnFort> in the past
<martijn> nop
<PhinnFort> no go?
<martijn> tls, ssl, login, plain, port 465, port 9something, port 25
<PhinnFort> is the username you use to authenticate good?
<PhinnFort> use the full shebang: username@gmail.com
<jwallingford> is it safe to get the 64bit version for my 64 bit computer or are there a lot of driver issues with it?
<Qaldune> no
<Qaldune> go get it
<PhinnFort> jwallingford: no driver issues in Linux
<PhinnFort> jwallingford: 64-bit has been supported for ages by Linux
<yourpal> anyone know about those new free fonts that redhat released?  How do we get them on Kubuntu?
<Qaldune> the only single thing i would recommend is to get automatix in order to get all that only-32 bit stuff working such as flash plugin
* PhinnFort doesn't recommend Automatix. EOS
<BluesKaj> !automatix2
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<jwallingford> and kubuntu is just ubuntu with kde right?
<dr_willis> i see no reason to use 64bit version of ubuntu at this time either.
<jwallingford> or is it an addon to ubuntu
<PhinnFort> jwallingford: yeah
<dr_willis> unless you got really specilized needs
<yourpal> anyone know about those new free fonts that redhat released?  How do we get them on Kubuntu?
<PhinnFort> dr_willis: why not?
<PhinnFort> !repeat | yourpal
<ubotu> yourpal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dr_willis> PhinnFort,  why bother if you gain nothing. (for most people)
<Qaldune> jwallingford is the ubuntu version that come with kde by default
<PhinnFort> dr_willis: I gain a marginal speed increase in most apps
<dr_willis> and it can have a lot of little annoying issues.
<PhinnFort> dr_willis: ;)
<dr_willis> 'marginal' :)
<Qaldune> i do see a reason to use 64bit version of software if you are able to
<yourpal> ubuto >> you are a bot don't talk to non-digital entities
<PhinnFort> dr_willis: those issues won't be weeded out if noone finds them
<Qaldune> what lot of little annoying issues?
<dr_willis> PhinnFort,  of course the main issue these days are with the binary/driver/companies - that dont release the code... so..
<Qaldune> i've never gotten one
<yourpal> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<BluesKaj> why should we care about redhat here , yourpal ...there plenty of fonts available
<dr_willis> Qaldune,  hang in here enough and you will see a few every day.
<PhinnFort> dr_willis: I don't
<BluesKaj> !fonts
<PhinnFort> dr_willis: I've used 64-bit for ~3 years
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Qaldune> dr_willis i've used ubuntu 64bit version for a year
<Qaldune> and no trouble found
<dr_willis> PhinnFort,   so all these people with issues are confused then eh? :)
<PhinnFort> smooth as a chickens flapping leg
<PhinnFort> dr_willis: yeah
<martijn> hey phinnfort, still no success, but thanks
* PhinnFort goes to food
<dr_willis> go run zsnes :0
<jwallingford> is there a kubuntu server edition?
<dr_willis> heh..
<SlimeyPete> jwallingford: that would just be the same as ubuntu server edition, surely
<yourpal> jwallingford - server does not have gnome or kde
<yourpal> jwallingford - server does not have gui
<jwallingford> ah
<yourpal> jwallingford - you can add it if you want
<yourpal> jwallingford - but its not security best practice
<jwallingford> hmm... i hope there is a lot of support for the server edition. I need a server and dont know command line very well
<yourpal> jwallingford - check out ispconfig or webmin
<BluesKaj> Qaldune, you must be the exception to the rule , cuz most of us who have tried 64bit versions have been very unsatisfied , especially with hardware drivers etc
<dr_willis> support will not make you instantly learn the command line. :) learning the command line will learn you the command line.
<yourpal> jwallingford - check out ispconfig or webmin are webified gui's to admin your box
<Qaldune> blueskaj so am i
<fdoving> jwallingford: you can install serv with kubuntu too, it's the same packages. install whatever services you need and get the gui config apps :)
<Qaldune> only trouble i found is to get flash plugin working... all i need to do is download automatix2 and give it a few minutes..
<yourpal> jwallingford - there are tons of books and free articles on server configuration
<Qaldune> if you think that's enough not to get 64bit.. that's fine with me, but don't mess around with people. 64bit is a very reliable and more efficient option
<yourpal> jwallingford - check out wiki/help and even debcentral or howtoforge.net
<jwallingford> ok thank you
<yourpal> jwallingford - np. don't be intimidated by the command line it will get easier as you go forward
<yourpal> anyone know when the new patch for Firefox is coming out?
<Qaldune> yourpal: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/2.0.0.4/
<yourpal> yes i know
<yourpal> never mind
<jwallingford> what is eubuntu and xubuntu?
* dr_willis finds Qaldune  logic faulty. but this is linux - do wha tyou like.
<dr_willis> time for me to hit the JOB! argh!
<yourpal> qaldune >> how do you apply the .mar files?
<SlimeyPete> jwallingford: edubuntu has educational software preinstalled. Xubuntu uses XFCE instead of Gnome or KDE.
<jwallingford> ok i know what xubuntu is what is eubuntu?
<jwallingford> ah ok
<Qaldune> .mar files?
<jwallingford> thank you
<Qaldune> i've got no idea about that sorry
<yourpal> qaldune >> the update files
<yourpal> qaldune >> the update files in the updates folder off of releases....mozilla.org
<Qaldune> yourpal if you wanna update just download the latest version...
<yourpal> qaldune >> Yes, I know that but I thought there might be a way to apply that update
<yourpal> qaldune >> yeah, I will. tx
<Qaldune> np
<yourpal> qaldune >> I wish Kubuntu allowed one to update right from inside firefox and just asked for sudo
<Qaldune> yourpal i wish that too
<yourpal> qaldune >> have a good 1 man
<yourpal> qaldune >> later
<Qaldune> later
<ikaroweb> hi
<ikaroweb> i'm italian so, sorry for my english
<ikaroweb> i've a problem with amarok
<ikaroweb> i've installed on ubuntu
<ikaroweb> my problem is with wiki-lyrics
<ikaroweb> so help me please :(
<spawn57> there's an #amarok channel I think, you might have better luck there
<ikaroweb> ok thanks
<ikaroweb> ;)
<spawn57> =D
<jwallingford> anybody here used win4lin before?
<payam> #kubuntu-se
<payam> #ubuntu-se
<l_r> ello
<l_r> i'd like to know why clicking on "close session" from the K menu never works.
<adam_> polska ?
<adam_> jest ktos z polski ?
<BluesKaj> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<cyber-hazard> it used to be (all the way up to 7.04 beta) that when I'd plugin my laptop it would auto mount and place an icon on my desktop. now it doesn't anymore (7.04 release). anyone know if that was changed in the release, or if perhaps I changed something without realizing it?
<Skrot-> Ehm, guys.. is it normal for KNetWorkamanger to use 785.932 in VmRss and 969.004 in VmSize (read via KDE System Guard)..?
<Skrot-> KNetworkManager*
<mikkael> is here someone who used "fxload" ?
<PhinnFort> !info fxload
<ubotu> fxload: Firmware download to EZ-USB devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.20020411-1 (feisty), package size 13 kB, installed size 76 kB
<binks> anyone no of a good repair tool for a hdd that causes crashes due to errors
<max_> ciao a tutti
<BluesKaj> binks, what are the errors?
<max_> qualche italiano?
<BluesKaj> !it | max_
<ubotu> max_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<binks> not sure but if install a new os onto the hdd it random crashes on another hdd its ok
<max_> grazie a te!
<binks> how do i find the errors
<max_> ciao
<fdoving> binks: replace the drive.
<binks> fdoving: lol is there no tool to cure bad blocks and so on
<binks> im scottish i hate spending money
<cyber-hazard> errr....how are those two related?
<fdoving> binks: sure, you can -try- 'e2fsck -c /dev/<device>', but i'd recommend replacing it before it crashes totaly and you loose data.
<ignazio> ciao
<ignazio> c' qualche italiano?
<BluesKaj> not physical bad blocks ... if the drive is scratched or has separated sustrate , then dump it
<cyber-hazard> !it | ignazio
<ubotu> ignazio: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<BluesKaj> substrate
<binks> ok it goes cheers
<ignazio> thanks
<binks> ok random q. 2 can someone thats learnt c++ from a book recomend a good one to get to start
<DraxNS> dialup anyone? smartlink? on feisty?
<DraxNS> dialup anyone? smartlink? on feisty?
<ctroyer> what is a good sound editing tool in kubuntu?
<mikkael> what would happen if i'd install ubuntustudio-desktop from kde: will this just add the ubuntustudio (gnome) session to kdm or will this mess up my system ?
<ctroyer> i have used cool edit pro 2 in xp....looking for something comparable
<DraxNS> ctroyer: rezound
<ctroyer> do u have a link
<ctroyer> or is it packaged?
<DraxNS> it is in repo
<Slynderdale> Hmm, with Konversation, is it possible to write scripts, ect to change how it works? LIke text prefixed with a colen or semi colen would turn into a /me describe?
<ctroyer> kewl....thx i'll try that
<DraxNS> dialup anyone? smartlink? on feisty?
<Hirvinen> !GRUB
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<payam> hi
<payam> I have a fucking question
<ompaul> !language | payam
<payam> !langaueg
<ubotu> payam: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about langaueg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kyblik> Hi
<Slynderdale> Hmm, whats a good IRC client?
<cyber-hazard> xchat
<payam> Hi
<kyblik> Cech_?
<ompaul> Slynderdale, konversation and xchat are popular
<payam> What is MIRC?
<payam> mIRC
<ompaul> payam, don't troll thanks
* mode/#kubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<kyblik> Sie haben Tsechien.__???
<kyblik> Je tu nejaky ech?
<fdoving> !cz | kyblik
<ubotu> kyblik: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<payam> No i dont do that
<payam> I swer
<payam> mIRC I think its some Messenger like Kopete
<payam> nonthing
<tsdgeos> for windows, no linux version afair
<payam> s what is it?
<payam> How do you chatt with that?
<payam> #ubuntu-ir
<yeniklasor> When I set-up snergy, I couldn't connect my cliend-server. Anyone is using Snergy?
<yeniklasor> When I set-up snergy, I couldn't connect my cliend-server. Anyone is using Snergy?
<venik212> I had to reboot my machine, and got the message: kinit could not find a resume image...
<venik212> it then booted into NORMAL BOOT (CLI)
<venik212> how do I staart the window manager in KDE?
<fdoving> venik212: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<Admiral_Chicago> hey everyone
<fdoving> hey admiral_chicago.
<compilerwriter> ctrl + alt + backspace venik212
<venik212> I tried both, and neither worked
<compilerwriter> no wait venik212 that is how to restart it.
<arathald> can anyone here help me set up my VPN? im at work and I need a file from my school network very urgently. I already tried #ubuntu and no one there helped me
<DraxNS> startx venik212
<compilerwriter> Do you have someone at schoold to help if needs be arathald?
<venik212> that produced an x in the middle of my screen, and a black window in the upper left corner
<compilerwriter> or is the machine at school already to go and you need only get set up on your end arathald?
<arathald> compilerwriter: not that I know of, but I know the VPN settings, im jsut having a brain glitch as to how to set up VPN in linux
<arathald> compilerwriter: actually, im going into the school's vpn
<arathald> compilerwriter: pptp
<venik212> I have the terminal with X running, I think
<DraxNS> your X is broken or ownership on your /home....  venik212
<venik212> I tried to restart KDM from there, but nothing happened
<compilerwriter> can't you just putty then arathald?
<compilerwriter> What os am I dealing with at school?
<arathald> compilerwriter: I don't know of a server that I can get to from outside the network that can get the file i need
<venik212> so how do I fix it?
<compilerwriter> Then you are pretty much screwed arathald.
<arathald> compilerwriter: ?? why? I can VPN in and get access to the server I need
<DraxNS> venik212: no time to walk you through
<venik212> I take it there is no quick fix?
<compilerwriter> Whoa arathald I thought you just said you couldn't get to a server?
<arathald> compilerwriter: trust me, I know what im talking about, im not a newb, I just had a brain glitch today about VPN in linux, I jsut need to know how to set it up and I can handle it from there
* compilerwriter reads more closley
<arathald> compilerwriter: but VPN puts me inside the network, so I can access it
<compilerwriter> You need to access a network but can't putty to a specific machine then arathald?
<arathald> compilerwriter: VPN puts you into the network, that's what I'm trying to do
<Alarm> hello, which package do i need to play an online video stream ? something like online tv for example . with what player can i do that and what plug in is requiered. i did it with mplayer and its plugin, but once the streaming is about to start my system freezes
<arathald> compilerwriter: once I VPN in, then I will be able to access the machine I need
<venik212> do I have to re-install the OS?
<compilerwriter> I have been googling.  I have found mention of the need for 'network-manager-pptp to be installed.
<compilerwriter> Do you have that at the ready.
<arathald> compilerwriter: and I can ssh to a specific machine, but it doesn't have access to the file I need. My computer needs to be in the network to access it
<arathald> compilerwriter: yes thats installed
<arathald> compilerwriter: as well as vpnc
<arathald> compilerwriter: when I run it, it doesn't connect tho
<compilerwriter> Are you using feisty arathald?
<payam> I need a dictionary
<payam> Do you know some good dictionary?
<arathald> compilerwriter: no im on Edgy currently
<venik212> "Kinit: no resume image.  doing normal boot."  ;-(((
<compilerwriter> arathald Feisty has a mention of some bug that can complicate things.  Give me a second and I will find the article you need.  I have it here somewhere.
<Alarm> any idea ?
<payam> I need  dictionary for my linux
<payam> Vad should i do?
* compilerwriter curses his luck.  I would be able to find it in an instant if no-one needed right away.
<chuen> Hi. I'm getting frustrated trying to find a Laptop to use with Kubuntu. There seem to be so many issues. My main comsiderations are compatible wifi and audio (with line -in). Any suggestions as to where to look?
<DraxNS> try other distro... chuen I will do same... probably from exactly same reason
<arathald> compilerwriter: look, no offense, I know you're trying to be helpful, and I appreciate this, but I know I can get a vpn on this installation, cause ive done it before, and I just need someone who knows exactly how to do it, I've done my own research on it, and i really need to get this done, and ive determined that for some reason theres no good resources readily available, so I just need to find someone who knows exactly how to do this
<arathald> compilerwriter: thanks for trying to help
<BWolf85> oh lord guys its nice to be back!
<ecambul> help
<BWolf85> with?
<compilerwriter> No offense taken. arathald I am desperately trying to find a really nice step by step I ran across ages ago when I had to do it once.  The problem is I don't do it on a regular basis.
<ecambul> something can help me
<compilerwriter> !ask ecambul
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask ecambul - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chuen> DraxNS: I would do, but am so familiar with Kubuntu + the good support .... it's tricky.
<compilerwriter> !ask | ecambul
<ubotu> ecambul: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Graham> Morning
<Zeelot> hellooo
<jussi01> hello Zeelot
<yeniklasor>  When I set-up snergy, I couldn't connect my cliend-server. Anyone is using Snergy?
<Graham> What's snergy?
<crackhead_25> question: how do i setup my kubuntu so that i can see and use my desktop over ssh or something remotely????
<ohmbr> hi, I'm having problens with accents...
<ohmbr> I have a folder that is shared with windows...
<ohmbr> the files on this forlder that has accents does show good on konqueror...
<Zeelot> can a delay be added to KSnapshot?
<ohmbr> how do I chage the locale?
<DraxNS> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Zeelot> nevermind >_>
<ohmbr> ubotu: tks...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tks... - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BlueBird22> can any one tell how do i decrease the space between icones in file browser or at desktop? in kubuntu
<blackflag> !vmware-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware-server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<andersin> Can anybody tell me where XF86AudioMute might be caught/used in kubuntu feisty.
<andersin> I have a mute key on my keyboard and it does not seem to work.
<andersin> It is reported by xev as XF86AudioMute and I can use it for shortcuts
<andersin> problem is, it does not seem to actually trigger them
<BlueBird22> ?
<andersin> for example, if I want to set the "toggle Mute for Master channel" shortcut in kmix, I can set it and it assigns XF86AudioMute to that shortcut
<andersin> but if I press the button, nothing happens
<andersin> picking another shortcut, e.g. Ctrl+Alt+w works fine
<BlueBird22> can any one tell how do i decrease the space between icones in file browser or at desktop? in kubuntu
<Alarm> hello. i tried to open an online tv streaming with mplayer (under debian etch) , but somehow i had some problems. i installed the mozilla plugin for mplayer. the problem is that when the video is about to start my system freezes. i cant even restart x , so i need to reset my computer. when i open files localy i dont have problem at all, i only use mplayer actualy
<Alarm> is there maybe another player that i could use for what i need ? kaffeine tells me that c"ant open demux"
<LjL> i don't think this is a Debian support channel...?
<nismo> hi there
<Alarm> could be, but i dont think u would find out if i wouldnt mention. so i prefer being honest
<Alarm> they both use the same (almost) packages anyway
<DraxNS> dialup anyone? smartlink? on feisty?
<DraxNS> slmodem.. alsa.. snd-intel.. ati ixp
<DraxNS> or shall I just deinstall feisty?
<BluesKaj> DraxNS, here's apage that may help with ati ixp sound : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dolby_Digital_Out_(AC3,_SPDIF)
<BluesKaj> and alsa , of course
<DraxNS> it is not sound that bugs me... but modem
<DraxNS> it was working on edgy
<DraxNS> it is NOT working on feisty
<DraxNS> so.. to conlude.... Feisty is NOT for faint harted....
<DraxNS> not even for advanced users....
<DraxNS> but playground for linux developers
<DraxNS> that should be said
<BluesKaj> well, i did get fed up like you and went back to edgy , but i eventually bit the bullet and was able to get most things working on feisty....don't give up yet
<DraxNS> tooooo much trouble... and it is not wothed
<DraxNS> worther
<DraxNS> aaahhh
<DraxNS> worthed
<DraxNS> :-)
<BluesKaj> there's gotta be a fix for your modem too
<DraxNS> I have not find one yet
<DraxNS> and beleive me... I have looked
<DraxNS> dont ask google about it... ask me ;-)
<DraxNS> bug is reported... while back... I just added my comment today... but it looks like noone is looking at that at all
<DraxNS> on forum also... no valid solution
<DraxNS> numerous mailing lists... same thing
<DraxNS> here... well... I am still asking....
<DraxNS> I do not know where else to go.. or who to ask.....
<DraxNS> salckware was a dream... in compare to feisty...
<inteliwasp> what would be an ideal wireless G card for me to get to run feisty? in pcmcia format...
<DraxNS> anything with atheros chipset
<l_r> hello
<BluesKaj> DraxNS, take alook here, near the bottom of the page  :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&page=146
<l_r> kubuntu and cups server. is there a bug?
<l_r> i can't access the server through the kcontrol system
<inteliwasp> DraxNS: got any specifics?
<l_r> nor from localhost:631 . the authentication fails. any idea?
<DraxNS> inteliwasp: nope... sorry
<l_r> there must a be a bug, the same it existed in previous versions of ubuntu
<DraxNS> BluesKaj: that was not for me... that link? it is about broadcom wifi...
<BluesKaj> bummer..
<DraxNS> :-)
<BluesKaj> I thot your wifi was connecting to the net thru dialup
<DraxNS> noooo
<DraxNS> and I have rt61 not broadcom
<DraxNS> :-)
<DraxNS> and it works :-)
<sa> hey everyone
<BluesKaj> I thot you may have a modem driver problem
<sa> anybody that is familiar with bittornado?
<Graham> I use Ktorrent for all my piracy needs
<sa> Graham: ok
<Graham> I am against piracy.
<Graham> Shouldn't shoot at other people's boats.
<sa> Graham: haha
<sercik> Hi! is normal if i overclock i can't load powernow_k8 nodule?
<sercik> i always let C&Q enabled in bios
<Graham> Yes.
<sercik> Graham: speak with me?
<arathald> can anyone help me set up a pptp VPN connection in ubuntu? I've been trying to use pptpconfig, but it keeps saying that it "Cannot determine ethernet address for proxy ARP"
<Graham> You're not being blocked by firewall are you?
<arathald> Graham: you mean on my side or on the VPN server side?
<Graham> Either.
<arathald> Graham: not on the server side, im not sure about this side, im not entirely sure what that would do or how i would tell
<BlueBird22> can any one tell any good linux distro specialy build for flash drives ( changing pc and hardware) supported by a good package manager like ubuntu has (for updates and apps).which has kde in it?
<Alarm> kaffeine cant handle some urls. when i try to open some links from here: http://wwitv.com/portal.htm i get a demux error and that it cant open the connect.gif file. but once i enter the url manualy on the player it opens the stream
<Alarm> how can i fix that
<BlueBird22> ?
<sercik> i have deleted a file under /etc/init.d how can i find package that install it again?
<nuu> sercik: what file was it ?
<sercik> cpufreqd
<nuu> dpkg -S /etc/init.d/cpufreq
<sercik> i thought that reinstalling cpufreqd package it recreate
<nuu> dpkg-reconfigure cpufreqd
<sercik> not found
<nuu> what's the output of the dpkg -S i gave you ?
<sercik> this solution doesn't works
<sercik> not found
<nuu> sure the name was "/etc/init.d/cpufreq" ?
<nuu> and not cpufreqd ?
<sercik> "/etc/init.d/cpufreq not found"
<sercik> yes was cpufreqd
<nuu> dpkg -l "*cpufreq*"
<sercik> it print four packages!
<sercik> i reinstall all of them?
<nuu> what are their names ?
<BluesKaj> cpufreqd
<sercik> cpufreqd cpufrequtils libcpufreq0 xfce4-cpufreq-
<sercik> Hi BluesKaj!
<nuu> sudo dpkg-reconfigure cpufreqd
<nuu> see if the file is now restored.
<luis> sudo br2684
<luis> xD
<BluesKaj> hi sercik
<sercik> is exactly the package that can't be installed because of lack of cpufreqd file
<sercik> i have tried to install cpufreqd and it want cpufreqd under /ertc/init.d
<nuu> what are the codes to the left, when you did dpkg -l ?
<nuu> "ii", "rc", or what ?
<nuu> it's important that you only consider "ii"
<nuu> do this: dpkg -l "*cpufreq*" | grep ii
<sercik> in fact cpufreqd is not completely installed it give an error at the end of installation
<sercik> iF  cpufreqd       2.1.1-1
<sercik> i tought that cpufreqd creates that file under /etc/init.d, but it search for...
<nuu> sudo apt-get install --reisntall cpufreqd
<nuu> sorry, --reinstall
<nuu> typo
<sercik> is not possible to install!
<sercik> if fails because don't find that file!
<sercik> can you send me that file?
<sercik> someone here use edgy??
<nuu> sercik: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure cpufreqd" should work though
<nuu> the file should be recreated
<mado> oy guys ... hello
<sercik> it tells: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: cpufreqd  rovinato o non completamente installato
<BluesKaj> whynot just sudo apt-get install cpufreqd
<sercik> cpufreqd is damaged or not competely installed
<nuu> sercik: sudo apt-get remove cpufreqd
<nuu> and then, sudo apt-get install cpufreqd
<nuu> try that way...
<mado> i am sorry ... english isn't my mother-tongue ... but i'd also need some help please
<nuu> !at | mado
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about at - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sercik> you don't understand!
<nuu> hm
<nuu> at is austria ?
<sercik> i can't do install or uninstall
<sercik> dpkg gives an error about that files
<mado> yeah ... at is austria ...
<nuu> mado: so you speak german ?
<sercik> that files is not provided from cpufreqd package
<mado> yeah ... but most germans / austrians and swiss can't help me at the moment ... it is around 11:15 pm in this countries
<mado> i'll try to explain my problem into english ... it will also help me to improve my english skills *smiling*
<BluesKaj> :)
<nuu> sercik: apt-get install -f cpufreqd ... running out of ideas
<mado> today i plugged in a microphone in my computer ...
<Graham> mado: You'd be terrific at parties.
<mado> Graham, -> why?
<BluesKaj> mado, line in ?
<mado> yup
<Graham> <mado> today i plugged in a microphone in my computer ...
<mado> ??
<BluesKaj> or mic in on th front
<Graham> That's like the most uninteresting thing I've ever read :P
<mado> yeah ... so what? ... i am sorry ... i am not a native speaker
<mado> i tried to phone a friend via skype and it worked fine ...
<xorl> hey
<mado> but now when i tried it again ... it doesn't work ... and i don't know why
<xorl> any of you run XGL on KDE? with xinerama?
<xorl> i got +xinerama on the end of the Xgl line
<xorl> but it's not working.
<l_r> damn . i can't admininstrate the cups server in any way. it refuses to login. any idea?
<mado> do you guys have an idea?
<bky> i need FreeImage (and it's devel) but i can't find it in the repos. is it in them, if so what is the package name?
<mado> *is waiting*
<Graham> mado: Does it still work with skype?
<mado> no ... it doesn't work ...
<mado> i tried skype test service ... it worked for some seconds ... then it stopped suddenly
<mado> it sometimes looks like the microphone has it's own will ...
<mado> sometimes it works ... sometimes nothing works
<Graham> Loose connection?
<mado> no ... the internet connection was stable
<mado> the microphone didn't got plugged out or something
<BluesKaj> mado, could be a bad mic connector ...twist it around a fwew times and hold in at the same time
<mado> huh? ... how should that help? ... i'm not sure i understood your suggestion correctly
<BluesKaj> sometimes there oxidation on the sound card plugins ..i know from experience
<sercik> move the cable and the jackl while it's inserted
<nuu> sercik: join #ubuntu-it in order to speak italian for your questinos
<BluesKaj> wifes's pc is 8 yrs old  ...sometimes contact cleaner can do wonders for all pc connections on it
<sercik> i'm not speaking italian!! what do you mean?
<xorl> lol
<nuu> i mean it may help you to speak italian ;)
<BluesKaj> prego :)
<sercik> i don't understand!
<sercik> no problem...
<nuu> sercik: se non riesci a risolvere in inglese, prova parlando in italiano su #ubuntu-it :)
<nuu> that's all i'm saying!
<Alarm> how can i change the way kaffeine handles the stream urls?  when i press on a link it cant open the stream, it tries to open a .gif file . but it works when i manualy try to open the url
<mado> i'll be back
<sercik> ah ok
<sercik> but in this chanell there are more good people
<sercik> i have solved however
<sercik> i have tried a good boy that have send me the dile!
<nuu> sercik: the italian community is an excellent one
<carlos> buenas?
<sercik> nuu i prefer english so i can speak english and i can train my english
<nuu> ok, your call
<carlos> espaol
<carlos> ola
<sercik> here i have always solved my problems
<sercik> not always but often
<Daisuke_Ido> !es | carlos
<ubotu> carlos: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<xorl> how do i disable that shift+delete command crap?
<soulrider_> this is gonna sound stupid, but does anyone know if i can disconnect my ps2 keyboard and connect a new one and expect it to work? (thats with the power on)
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Greetings
<soulrider_> hi ZaphodBeeblebrox
<soulrider_> long name:P
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Heh.I can't get my microphone to work. Tried everything I've could find.
<soulrider> that sucks
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> long but cool
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> :)
<soulrider> i could never get teamspeak to work for me
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> you tell me I can't speak to my boss on Skype
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> and he's getting a little nervous about it
<PhinnFort> ZaphodBeeblebrox: can you use your microphone in other programs?
<PhinnFort> audacity, krec, etc?
<PhinnFort> !info krec
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> let me check sound recorder
<ubotu> krec: sound recorder utility for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 352 kB, installed size 1056 kB
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> nope
<PhinnFort> no sound?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> nothing work
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> no
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> no sound
<PhinnFort> ZaphodBeeblebrox: does it work in e. g. windows?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> yes
<PhinnFort> so it's the right plug
<PhinnFort> ;)
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> heh
<PhinnFort> click once on the little speaker down right, and select "mixers"
<PhinnFort> then on input, make sure the mic is glowing red
<PhinnFort> or, actually the led over the mic
<PhinnFort> also, look under switches and check that the right mic input is selected, in case you have several mics
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> oh just a sec please
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> somethings happening
<PhinnFort> heh
<Daisuke_Ido> ZaphodBeeblebrox: don't worry, that feeling is completely normal, it's just your brains deciding they need to close something off from the rest.
<PhinnFort> heh
<bky> i need FreeImage (and it's devel) but i can't find it in the repos. is it in them, if so what is the package name?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Thanks a lot guys, but that was weird: I've actually had to unplug the mic and plug it again
<fladd> hi there
<fladd> can anyone tell me, how to see the chat history in kopete?
<PhinnFort> ZaphodBeeblebrox: something probably detected a mic was inserted and made the necessary adjustments
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> :) I really have to go now talk to my bass bbl
<PhinnFort> fladd: if the plugin is enabled, right click on a contact and select history
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Thanks agaion guys
<PhinnFort> ZaphodBeeblebrox: glhf;)
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> /window close
<fladd> PhinnFort: where to download that plugin?
<PhinnFort> fladd: you shuld already have it installed
<PhinnFort> fladd: look under the settings menu
<fladd> PhinnFort: Mmh
<flami> Hi , Im trying to get DSDT running to fix acpi , but im not too sure if the custom tables are actually loaded :/ where could ic heck that ?
<fladd> PhinnFort: oh yeah, it is enabled, but there is no such entry in the context menu of a contact
<DraxNS> dialup anyone? smartlink? on feisty?
<PhinnFort> fladd: I have the equivalent of "show history" (in norwegian)
<fladd> PhinnFort: but it seems to me that this plugin is only for showing the last few sentences in a new chatwindow
<PhinnFort> fladd: not only that
<PhinnFort> fladd: it records everything you say, and you can use that info in different ways
<Daisuke_Ido> say...  blackmail.
* PhinnFort has gotten rich with the help of the history plugin
<PhinnFort> http://phinnfort.phil0d0x.com/stuff/screenshots/skjermbilde5.png
<fladd> PhinnFort: that is strange! i do not have this context menu entry. and i also do not have a log folder in .kde/share/apps/kopete. really strange
<PhinnFort> i have three plugins enabled: history, statistics and now listening
<DraxNS> fladd: enable history in kopete settings
<fladd> DraxNS: I have the "history" plugin ticked
<PhinnFort> fladd: you need to have recorded some history too, obviously
<DraxNS> not just plugin... but within kopete settings
<PhinnFort> fladd: it only records when activated
<PhinnFort> DraxNS: ?
<fladd> PhinnFort: yeah, i use kopete every day, with icq, msn and yabber
<DraxNS> ahh that is NOT chat history??
<fladd> jabber i mean
<DraxNS> sorry
<PhinnFort> fladd: have you had the plugin enabled before?
<PhinnFort> brb
<fladd> sure
<Solarus> evening
<Dragnslcr> fladd- do you have the "show history in new chat window" option checked?
<fladd> Dragnslcr: no, not that option (since i don't want that particular feature of the history) but the plugin that entails that option is ticked
<Dragnslcr> fladd- try turning on that option and see if messages start getting logged
<fladd> okay...that would be a bug however
<Dragnslcr> I tried searching the bug database for reports about it, but I didn't see anything at first glance
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I'd think that should be a bug
<subsonic_> hey guys
<subsonic_> I want to setup dual booting with XP and Kubuntu
<subsonic_> what do you think is the best way to do it? install xp first or kubuntu?
<fladd> xp first
<Jack3> how do i use katapult
<fladd> Jack3: alt+space
<Jack3> who this is sweeet
<eguzkia> hello someone here have used ANON-PROXY package?
<eguzkia> i have installed it, but i cannot run it!
<PhinnFort> eguzkia: what do you mean?
<Levi-> Question
<PhinnFort> eguzkia: I've used TOR, and I've set up a CGI proxy
<PhinnFort> !question
<Levi-> lol I know that one.. Just ask =P
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eguzkia> PhinnFort: i have installed anon-proxy but when i try to run it, i received an error
<Levi-> Beat the bot
<PhinnFort> !info anon-proxy
<Levi-> Anyway
<ubotu> anon-proxy: Proxy to surf the web anonymously. In component universe, is optional. Version 00.02.39-8.2 (feisty), package size 119 kB, installed size 340 kB
<eguzkia> JAP
<PhinnFort> Levi-: that's why I made my own bot, but since ubotu still lives, he isn't allowed on board;)
<PhinnFort> eguzkia: what kind of error?
<Levi-> Whats a logical error on Device fd0 during booting without the splash screen mean excatly? Whats device fd0?
<PhinnFort> Levi-: floppy
<Levi-> i dont have on
<Levi-> e
<PhinnFort> Levi-: well, that's your logical error;)
<os2mac> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Levi-> lol
<eguzkia> PhinnFort: No Listener Interface spezified!
<Levi-> it ups bootin from live cd a few good minutes
<PhinnFort> eguzkia: have you configured it?
<Levi-> but.. I turned off acpi and everything just orked
<Levi-> *worked
<Levi-> So i guess no further help is needed! lol
<PhinnFort> Levi-: ACPI is rather not good
<PhinnFort> buggy uxzw
<PhinnFort> *uzw
<Levi-> to turn off?
<Levi-> or use?
<eguzkia> PhinnFort: how
<PhinnFort> Levi-: no, turn off is good, since ACPI is buggy;)
<PhinnFort> eguzkia: you ask me?
<eguzkia> PhinnFort: i don't think
<PhinnFort> eguzkia: it's you who installed it
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> eguzkia: what do you want to do?
<eguzkia> PhinnFort: i'd like try to surf in anon mode
<Levi-> clearly
<PhinnFort> eguzkia: try TOR
<PhinnFort> eguzkia: it's very anonymous, but a bit slow
<Levi-> Justas X as starting to come up I got BUG soft *something i cant remember here* on CPU#0 and my compy hung
<PhinnFort> eguzkia: read about it here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TOR
<PhinnFort> eguzkia: if you want help setting up TOR and configuring your apps to use it, just ask me
<eguzkia> ok
<PhinnFort> eguzkia: but I don't know about that anon-proxy thingy, sorry
<PhinnFort> eguzkia: probably a config file in /etc/ that needs setting up
<PhinnFort> Levi-: with ACPI?
<eguzkia> ok
<Levi-> without
<PhinnFort> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tor_(anonymity_network)
<Levi-> Right now I need to know how i can save the old Linux data I still have on the drive i want to install to
<PhinnFort> Levi-: how is it partitioned?
<Levi-> waait no.. the installers hanging on the partitioner scanner...
<Levi-> *partition
<Levi-> well see in a minute
<Levi-> I dont remember
<Levi-> im currently on my laptop
<Levi-> installing Kubuntu 7 on my desktop
<PhinnFort> Levi-: do you have your /home dir on a separate partition?
<Levi-> it was a slave
<PhinnFort> Levi-: you just need to back up /home to something to have all your settings and documents
<Levi-> So no there was no home folder on it
<PhinnFort> Levi-: when I switched from Gentoo to Kubuntu, I just kept my /home folder, and I hardly noticed the change;)
<Levi-> No no.. listen
<PhinnFort> Levi-: you always have a /home folder
<Levi-> I had two drives one as master and slave, Master had Kubuntu 6 on it and recently fried so im trying to install 7 onto my slave.
<PhinnFort> Levi-: and your slave doesn't have the /home folder?
<Levi-> No
<Levi-> Thats why i ask
<PhinnFort> hrm
<PhinnFort> Levi-: well, all your settings and documents are stored in /home
<Levi-> hat partiton holds data
<Levi-> *what
<PhinnFort> Levi-: that depends on how you set it up
<Levi-> Not really when you use your secondary drive to hold 4 gbs of music
<Levi-> Well
<Levi-> to use my secondary i formatted it to ext3
<PhinnFort> Levi-: secondary?
<PhinnFort> slave?
<Levi-> Yes
<Levi-> Sorry.
<PhinnFort> it's okay, it's just getting a bit late
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Levi-> WAKE UP I NEED YOUR GENIUS
<Levi-> lo
<Levi-> l
<PhinnFort> Levi-: :P
<Levi-> GAH
#kubuntu 2007-06-02
<PhinnFort> Levi-: what exactly do you want?
<Levi-> the old partition takes up the entire disk
<Levi-> I dont think theres much i can do
<Levi-> -.-
<PhinnFort> Levi-: on your slave you have a single partition?
<Levi-> Yeah
<PhinnFort> Levi-: have you looked into what it contains?
<Levi-> hm
<Levi-> I dont have enough ram to back it up
<PhinnFort> Levi-: hum?
<Levi-> if i was to copy all the data to ram
<Levi-> as in on the live cds desktop
<PhinnFort> Levi-: but what is on that partition?
<Levi-> Music I had irreplaceable photos
<PhinnFort> Levi-: and you want to back them up somewhere, and then repartition, and use the partition for ubuntu?
<PhinnFort> how about uploading them to some online storage?
<Levi-> I cant get my desktop online
<tom_> burn to dvd?
<Levi-> only a CD rw drive
<Levi-> and two CD rs
<PhinnFort> Levi-: crossed tp-cable and another computer?
<tom_> lol
<PhinnFort> samba/nfs?
<tom_> get another hd lol?
<Levi-> lol
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> Levi-: where in the world are you, I have some 10GB's to spare?
<Levi-> is ther a way to network two compys together without a router or switch?
<tom_> yea
<Levi-> Oooohhhh HOw
<PhinnFort> Levi-: crossed network cable
<Levi-> My laptop has wondows tho
<tom_> u need a crossover cable
<Levi-> dont have that
<PhinnFort> [00:20]  <PhinnFort> Levi-: crossed tp-cable and another computer?
<tom_> only cost about 2 quid
<Levi-> quid..?
<PhinnFort> Levi-: if you're lucky, your NICs will adjust automatically with a normal cable
<tom_> sorry, my yorkshire accent, 2
<Levi-> which is how much USD
<PhinnFort> Levi-: some modern network cards work with just a normal network cable between computers
<tom_> $4?
<Levi-> Im American
<Levi-> lol
<tom_> ish
<Levi-> Thanks
<PhinnFort> Levi-: I got mine for free;)
<tom_> depends where u get it frm lol
<PhinnFort> (I know the dudes who make them, though)
* PhinnFort is in Norway
<Levi-> BLah you and your freeness
<tom_> make ur own :P
<PhinnFort> Levi-: I guess you're in the states?
<Levi-> Yes
<PhinnFort> too bad...
<Levi-> im SOL
<PhinnFort> lots of shipping...
<Levi-> xD
<PhinnFort> ?
<Levi-> Sh*t outta luck
<PhinnFort> ah...;)
<tom_> so get a cable then?
<PhinnFort> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SOL doesn't mention that...
<Levi-> naahhh see that costs money which is something i dont have.... =)
<Levi-> well wikipedia is wrong
<Levi-> Im gonna add that
<tom_> lol tight wad :P
<Levi-> lol
<DagonX> What is the way to unlock ADD/REMOVE programs
<PhinnFort> Levi-: I'm sure you have something you can sell for a couple of "bucks"
<PhinnFort> DagonX: ?
<Levi-> lopl
<Levi-> *lol
<Levi-> hm maybe actually
<tom_> sell your shoes!
<PhinnFort> your grandmotheR?
<Levi-> I DO have old arse computer cards
<tom_> haha
<Levi-> sound cards etc
<PhinnFort> Levi-: go trade them in;)
<Levi-> I coul
<Levi-> d
<ubuntu__> booted kubuntu LIVEDVD and  wan  to see vista partition
* PhinnFort have loads of old ISA cards, if anyone wants them
<Levi-> but my dad just took the truck
<tom_> meeee
<subsonic_> my internet connection is a joke tonight!!!
<tom_> free?
<ubuntu__> in system settings
<DagonX> The add/remove program says the database is locked and it wants a previous opened version close.
<PhinnFort> tom_: do you pay the shipping?;)
<DagonX> The is after a fresh boot
<PhinnFort> !aptfix | DagonX
<ubotu> DagonX: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<tom_> PhinnFort: hmmmm
<PhinnFort> DagonX: capisce?
<DagonX> thanks - I will give that a try
<PhinnFort> tell me if it works, I won't sleep well tonight
<Levi-> my desktop froze
<Levi-> great
<PhinnFort> fun
<Levi-> -.-
<PhinnFort> Levi-: sure it's just the harddrive that's b0rked?
<Levi-> I was trying to configure wireless
<ubuntu__> liveDVD kubuntu boot wont let me peep into existing xp  partitions
<PhinnFort> Levi-: alt+prtscr+k
<PhinnFort> !ntfs | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Levi-> what goodll that do me
<Levi-> its frozen
<PhinnFort> Levi-: it should kill all open programs in current terminal
<Levi-> Oh.. I see/
<Levi-> well still no luck
<PhinnFort> http://lxr.linux.no/source/Documentation/sysrq.txt
<Levi-> Igotta remember that one
<ubuntu__> PhinnFort: special case livedvd boot
* PhinnFort just spilled water all over his keyboard
<Levi-> PhinnFort, my mouse wouldnt move
<dwidmann_> uh oh
<ubuntu__> In a future release, when [WWW]  LiveCD does not mount hard disk partitions (yet) is fixed, this step should be almost automatic.
<PhinnFort> ubuntu__: well, I'm not very familiary with windows
<ubuntu__> PhinnFort:
<PhinnFort> Levi-: try whacking it around a bit
<DagonX> It worked -- thanks
<Levi-> lol
<ubuntu__> taken      from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Levi-> Ill tinker with it for awhile
<ubuntu__> bad https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/16356
<PhinnFort> worse: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1
<malaeum> Hello everyone, I am new to kubunut, just installed a few hours ago. Long time linux user though. I am having a bit of trouble getting my system setup. I'm learning the kubuntu way of doing thigns just fine, but I've hit a snag. I am trying to use the monitor configuration in kcontrol (or control-center) and after trying to setup my dual monitors failed, now I can no longer access that control-module.
<PhinnFort> malaeum: hit alt+f2, type in "krandrtray" and use the applet that appears in your tray
<PhinnFort> malaeum: I and the System Settings Monitor tool are not friends
<malaeum> PhinnFort: well that works, but it doesn't allow me to accomplish my goal. I want to setup a dual-monitor desktop, right now my monitors are just "cloning" and all krandr does is allow me to change resolution.
<PhinnFort> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<PhinnFort> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<malaeum> thanks
<PhinnFort> yw;)
<malaeum> Is there no way to fix that control module though?
<PhinnFort> malaeum: I'm not too terribly familiar with it
<PhinnFort> malaeum: you could try running systemsettings in a konsole and see what it spits out
<malaeum> lots of stuffs, nothing that I saw that was terribly helpful though. I mean it could be to the proper person, but basically its missing a file with an obscure name.
<PhinnFort> malaeum: could you paste it somewhere?
<malaeum> I've seen this occur and seen quite a few forum posts / bug reports found via google.
<PhinnFort> rafb.net/paste maybe
<malaeum> one sec, sure.
<intelikey> konsole salivates !       yuch!
* PhinnFort slaps Konsole round with a big trout!
* HaSH strangles PhinnFort with an ethernet cable, takes the trout, and puts it back in the pond. Fishys Saved: 372
<PhinnFort> rotfl
* PhinnFort slaps HaSH round with a lesser trout!
* HaSH strangles PhinnFort with an ethernet cable, takes the trout, and puts it back in the pond. Fishys Saved: 373
<malaeum> PhinnFort: http://rafb.net/p/DaiWqf38.html
<intelikey> trout!
* PhinnFort trout
* PhinnFort slap trout
* PhinnFort slaps trout
* PhinnFort slaps round trout
<intelikey> \.\* with a \.\* trout!
<intelikey> i guess it's the whole line.
<malaeum> PhinnFort: you see anything relevant from that output?
<PhinnFort> malaeum: it's missing a file, but I can't see which...
<malaeum>  PhinnFort thank you python  =\
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> malaeum: maybe ask in #python for help
<malaeum> bah, this has to be fixable, fricken KDE being a PITA.
<malaeum> I'm just worried if I've encountered a bug this big on my first day with the OS...
<malaeum> the only solution google yielded  was outdated, reinstall a package that no loger exists
<intelikey> PhinnFort i'm no programmer, but wouldn't line 43 be just as likely a variable not expanded properly.   thus no file name and therefore no file...  ?
<Datalanche> I've never gotten dual head to work properly =/
<malaeum> well, hrmm, this post is from yesterday
<PhinnFort> intelikey: could be, but I
<malaeum> I have in every other OS, including other distros
<PhinnFort> 'm not awake enough to form a coherent thought
<malaeum> Been a gentoo user for 5 years, finally getting sick of the breakage, so thought I'd give kubunutu a try.
<Datalanche> ati driver, fglrx driver, BigDisplay, xinerama, every tutorial on the wikis, nothing works (properly)
<intelikey> malaeum expect breakage here too.     hopefully not as much, nor as often; but it'll be here.
<Datalanche> But then again I'm not dualing two identify monitors, I need two very different displays at two pretty different resolutions
<malaeum> Datalanche: thats unfortunate, I've actually had it working with multiple setups. fglrx using bigdesktop and just a framebuffer with xinerama
<malaeum> intelikey: thats fine, and I'd think the solutions are somewhat less obsufucated at times too.
<Datalanche> The cloesest I got was getting the resolutions I needed, but it did this stange thing where the bottom left was on monitor 1, and the top with was on monitor 2
<Datalanche> top right, rather
<malaeum> intelikey: I dont think you'll have near as much due to the fact that this isn't source based and they have to try and account for millions of possible build environment setups.
<malaeum> maybe I'll just snag my old xorg.conf off the other drive and see what happens if I try and fire that up.
<Datalanche> I've never really had Kubuntu totally break on me... but then again, I don't use backports
<intelikey> yes most "fixes" are rather simple and easy to find.      but at times more or less non-existant as well.
<PhinnFort> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<malaeum> intelikey: my firephoto day here and I see that.
<malaeum> what the heck?
<malaeum> I didnt type firephoto.
<malaeum> odd.
<malaeum> anyways, "my first day here and I see that"
<intelikey> nick completion
<malaeum> ah, must have hit tab.
<intelikey> good habit wrong place.
<intelikey> :)
<malaeum> yeah
<malaeum> the one thing that I do miss about gentoo is the terminal's coloriziation, but I am pretty sure thats just a bash hack that I can port on over
<fisk0> hello, my Ubuntu (which I've installed and is currently running KDE in) suddenly doesn't allow mounting FAT32 partitions any longer, instead I get an error saying: "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000"
<intelikey> yep check the /[etc,~] /[profile,bash.*] 
<intelikey> @ malaeum ^
<carlos> buenas noches
<carlos> hay alguien que able espaol?
<Datalanche> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<carlos> necesito algo de ayuda xD
<lameran> hi
<lameran> wussup
<lameran> liste
<lameran> lisetn
<lameran> listen
<intelikey> are you lisdexic ?
* lameran drools@fios
<lameran> wireless?
<Datalanche> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lameran> OMFG!!
<ejw2076> Is anyone familiar with DMRAID?  I'm trying to set up a raid0 array, but can't figure out how the partitions are going to work.
<lameran> looking good
* Datalanche thinks this guy is a few silicon chips short of a circuit board
* intelikey expects a duce in hit binary code.
<intelikey> t/s
<lameran> hi
<snowdonkey> Hi.  How do I log onto the Internet using my ISP's username and password?
<lameran> Access point?
<snowdonkey> To use DSL I have to input a user name and password for my modem.  Not sure what you mean by access point Iameran
<intelikey> snowdonkey      network manager ?
<makuseru> hi, does anyone know where i can download folding@home for linux? the http://folding.stanford.edu/download.html site i guess got somthing mixed up, because under where it says linux, the downlaod is a .exe
<PhinnFort> !folding@home
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about folding@home - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> !folding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about folding - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<snowdonkey> intelikey I'm using dapper so network manager not installed by default.  I'll give it a try
<lameran> access point?
<intelikey> knetworkmanager - User friendly KDE frontend for NetworkManager
<intelikey> i thought it was default on the LTS...  </shrugs>
<lameran> and then?
<tdn> If I run ktorrent --help-kde, I get the -nocrashhandler option. If I run ktorrent with -nocrashhandler, I still get the crash handler when ktorrent crashes. Why is that?
<lameran> I don't see AP
<lameran> hello?
<lameran> why am I not seeing AP (aka Access Point
<lameran> )
<Daisuke_Ido> tdn: sounds more like a question for ktorrent's forum
<snowdonkey_> Howdy.  Does anyone know where I can input my ISP's username and password to use DSL?  I installed network manager but a binary wasn't installed on my system.  prolly b/c I'm usnig dapper
<Daisuke_Ido> like PPPoE?
<intelikey> never heard of it lameran
<tdn> Can I add links to folders in the Quicklauncher?
<tdn> Daisuke_Ido, hmm... Why is that? I think this is an option that is on almost every K application.
<Daisuke_Ido> tdn: and if it's NOT on ktorrent, then it's a problem for ktorrents' developers
<lameran> anyone with me?
<intelikey> snowdonkey_ "but a binary wasn't installed on my system" ???   did you not see the post i made on that?    <intelikey> knetworkmanager - User friendly KDE frontend for NetworkManager
<tdn> Daisuke_Ido, ok.
<Daisuke_Ido> you just answered your own question :)
<lameran> O$ X and m$ XP work outta the box
<lameran> what's wrong with Kutubntu
<lameran> ?
<Daisuke_Ido> that's "OS X" and "MS"
<snowdonkey_> intelikey ah, thanks.  I actually didn't see that.  :)
<Daisuke_Ido> bashing other OSes isn't what we do here
<Daisuke_Ido> and kubuntu isn't the others, don't make the mistake of thinking it is.
<lameran> I aint bashing
<lameran> just pointing out the fact
<kane> linux != windows != mac
<Daisuke_Ido> linux requires a little more work on your part.  stop and think about what's wrong.  i already asked if you were dealing with PPPoE
<Daisuke_Ido> no, that was snowdonkey
<kane> my nvidia graphics card doesnt work on my machine that i installed OSX on, thats an issue with OSx right?
<Daisuke_Ido> you have wireless problems
<Daisuke_Ido> what's your wireless chipset?
<intelikey> ooooh yuch  the order in that equation is sujestive and i don't like the sujestion.... @ kane   ;/
<lameran> thZyDASis is my card
<kane> hehe...
<lameran> Zydas using zd1222 rw driver
<fisk0> nobody got a solution for my fat32 mounting problem?
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: the order doesn't matter in that as there's no less than/greater than comparison going on
<lameran> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"zd1211" <-- this ok?
<tdn> How do I add a link to a folder in the Quicklaunch panel?
<lameran> oh my god
<fisk0> by the way, how much work is it to make new themes/window decorations? I can't find any good ones
<lameran> yo, anyone succesful with Zydas in setting it as AP?
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido yes i think i grasp the basic concept in the mathmatical sense  it's  the language sense that bothered me :)     normally people do follow a progression or regression when listing things consecutively like that...
<lameran> sharing ethernet
<lameran> thankjs
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey: true enough
<lameran> so any ideas?
<intelikey> fisk0 right click and configure...  about all there is to it.
<snowdonkey_> intelikey Are you sure there is a network-manager for KDE in Dapper repositories?
<tdn> How do I set Dolphin as the default file browser instead of Konqi?
<lameran> if I change the settings with IWconfig will KDE chewGUIm mess it up?
<lameran> just axing
<Daisuke_Ido> asking.
<lameran> how do I find out if the chipset supports AP to begin with
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm guessing maybe the manufacturer's site?
<intelikey> snowdonkey_ i am running dapper.   no special repos enabled just main/universe/multiverse  and i got that stright from apt-cache search network     so i think it's there.
<lameran> na
<lameran> there's gotta be al inux solution
<lameran> please guys don't let me donw!!!
<lameran> Ubuntu reputation is at STAKE
<lameran> you want ppl feel good about Kubtnub or not?
<Daisuke_Ido> linux isn't a magic wand to be waved, no reputation is at stake except for yours as someone who apparently has never heard of google.
<usagi__> Can anyone tell me why is it that I can load xgl on one account, but it crashes on the rest?
<Daisuke_Ido> usagi__: are you using an ati or nvidia card?
<usagi__> Daisuke_Ido: Yes. Ati 200m.
<intelikey> lameran secondarily the reputation of *buntu is hardly our concern.
<lameran> the reputation of Linux is at STAKE!!!
<lameran> kubuntu is representative of linux
<gemidjy> how can I tell dhcp not to overwrite my /etc/resolv.conf with its DNS's ?
<Daisuke_Ido> lameran: the reputation of trolls is at STAKE!!!
<Daisuke_Ido> so quit f-ing trolling.
<usagi__> Trolls should grow up.
<tdn> How do I set Dolphin as the default file browser instead of Konqi? I cannot do it from Default Applications.
<fisk0> intelikey: if that was the answer for my mounting problems it doesn't work, I've tried looking through what konqueror says about my harddrives in the Media tab, but it just doesn't work. And the partitions mounted fine and automatically just a week or two ago
<knapp> Is there a way to unrar a file even if the other parts are not present? (ie just unrar part 1 of 8, for example)
<lameran> oh thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> if it weren't for your windows "give it to me NOW" mentality and the oh-so-lovely melodrama, you might have gotten somewhere with your query.
<Daisuke_Ido> knapp: it should stop automatically, probably error out because there will be files it expects that aren't there...
* intelikey is not one of those people that think "if we can get all the windows L-users using linux, linux will be better"    quite the contrarry,   and if it upsets some that my take on things differs from theirs; let this be known.   "i couldn't care less."    <now i'll see if i can help fisk0>
<knapp> Daisuke_ldo, it gives an error, but is there no way it can extract only that portion of the file?
<intelikey> fisk0 no that post to you was about making themes
<usagi__> Daisuke_Ido: Do I have to do a driver/xgl install for each account?
<intelikey> fisk0 what is the disk issue ?
<fisk0> ahh, okay
<Daisuke_Ido> usagi__: you shouldn't have to, no
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm not particularly up on ati cards though :(
<Daisuke_Ido> knapp: that's what i'm trying to figure out...  there should be a way to do it
<lameran> yeah, actually linux survived its early ages without lusrs, just with a bunch of ultra-geeks
<usagi__> Daisuke_Ido: hmmmmm Just strange it loads on the first ne and crashes on the rest.
<lameran> quite surprising
<fisk0> intelikey: I wrote this about 10 minutes ago: "my Ubuntu (which I've installed and is currently running KDE in) suddenly doesn't allow mounting FAT32 partitions any longer, instead I get an error saying: "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000""
<PhinnFort> I can confirm that the Ubuntu CD's survives several minutes in +100 degrees  celsius
<PhinnFort> in water
<PhinnFort> aka. boiled
<lameran> hey my wireless shows up as eth1, shouldn't be wlan0?
<fisk0> and I'm not that used to Linux yet, only had the ubuntu installation for a month
<lameran> and I think it can only work as AD HOC and base stattion
<lameran> so no AP
<intelikey> fisk0 ok  pastebin the output of    cat /etc/fstab /proc/partitions      for me please
<Daisuke_Ido> knapp: found the solution to your problem
<intelikey> !paste | fisk0
<ubotu> fisk0: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Daisuke_Ido> unrar x -kb file
<Daisuke_Ido> (kb = keep broken)
<lameran> oh man, it seems that I will have to do my homework on this
<fisk0> ok
<lameran> I've never set up AD HOC with linux nor AP
<knapp> hmm
<lameran> why NetworkAdmin doesn't have a buttin called AD HOC
<lameran> does it go by another name?
<lameran> also no choice for choosing channels
<lameran> wait a minute, it SHOULD work as an AP because it works in m$$ XP
<knapp> daisuke_ldo, thanks a bunch, that worked.
<fisk0> intelikey: It wont allow me to open /proc/partitions
<intelikey> fisk0 sudo cat /proc/partitions
<fisk0> intelikey: here is fstab anyway http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23661/
<fisk0> ok, intelikey
<intelikey> lameran if you can't get answers here you can try other channels.    ##linux ##linuxhelp #ubuntu  and others...
<Daisuke_Ido> knapp: you're welcome :)
<lameran> intelikey: I see
<lameran> anyways Gentoo folks will tell me everything
<fisk0> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23662/
<lameran> sorry I apologize
<DagonX> when trying to add programs the Adept Installer keeps giving saying there was an error commiting the changes. What is the solution?
<benny> oi
<intelikey> fisk0 ok it's hda1 or hda2 in question ?
<benny> alguem do Brasil?
<Daisuke_Ido> DagonX: go to a console and type 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<fisk0> intelikey: well, all of them actually, except for hda4 and hda7 which are linux partitions
<fisk0> intelikey: since about a week none of the fat partitions mount anymore
<ZhayTee> Hullo.
<lameran> fisk0:  why not?
<intelikey> fisk0 ok;  in a konsole enter: sudo mkdir -p /media/hda[1-8]  ;sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<intelikey> tell me what it says     but don't flood the channel if it's more than a line or two don't paste it here.
<fisk0> intelikey: is [1-8]  part of the command I should enter, or does it just mean "any of them"? :)
<intelikey> yes just like i typed it
<intelikey> ooops.  no it didn't expand.
<ZhayTee> Does KDE mount USB storage devices automatically?
<intelikey> sorry
<Biovore> ZhayTee: I dose here..
<Biovore> (it)
<ZhayTee> It isn't mounting my external USB hard drive automatically. ;_;
<ZhayTee> Hmm...
<intelikey> fisk0 just 1  not [1-8]    shell should expand that but doesn't
<DagonX> Daisuke_Ido I tried that and get the following: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<DagonX> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<fisk0> ok, intelikey
<intelikey> !adeptcrashfix | DagonX
<ubotu> DagonX: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Biovore> ZhayTee: try a dmsg in a konsole so see if the kernel even sees it.. IF it dose then something is messed with hal or udev
<ZhayTee> Yeah, the kernel sees it. And I can even mount it manually from the console.
<fisk0> intelikey: that worked, it mounted fine and said nothing at all in the shell
* intelikey doesn't like the changes in "bash" these lst few years
<intelikey> fisk0 ok i'm not sure what your error was then.   it's obviously something to do with the "automounting" processes of kde  (hal maybe)
<DagonX> thanks
<fisk0> intelikey: ok, thank you. I'll try loading gnome again, and see if it works there
<intelikey> fisk0 the same can be done for any fs/partition   but note that you won't have write access without adding some args.    we can ammend your fstab to always mount your fat partitions if you like
<Datalanche> In Konqueror, is there a way I can set it so that when I change view modes, the search bar on the right of the location bar doesn't go away? I don't see anything in the "Configure Toolbars" settings
<tdn> Why can't anyone tell me how to add links to folders in the Quicklauncher? Haven't anyone tried this?
<snowdonkey__> intelikey thanks for you help, I got it to work.  I had to install pppoe and run pppoeconf to configure modem access
<fisk0> intelikey: yes, thank you, I remember editing the fstab several years ago when I tried Suse, but I don't remember anything of what I was supposed to enter
<intelikey> fisk0 a line like this in /etc/fstab without the quotes "/dev/hda1 /media/hda1 vfat defaults,dmask=000,fmask=111 0 0"    for that particular partition.
<intelikey> snowdonkey__ welcome.
<Sanne> tdn: I didn't try it, but I would do it like this: create a launcher for konqueror, then add the folder path to the command so that it reads something like: konqueror /my/path/to/folder
<fisk0> ok, intelikey, thank you
<intelikey> fisk0 i should caution about ntfs while supported the software the needs to be used is still beta, so excessive use may be a bad idea,   see the infonodes from ubotu  !ntfs !ntfs-3g
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<tdn> Sanne, hmm... Ok. But I don't think my grandma would be able to do that. This should be possible to do via the UI.
<fisk0> ok intelikey, I got a ntfs partition, but there is nothing I need to access in linux on it, only the windows XP system files, every personal stuff is stored elsewhere (but I remember that gnome actually mounted it automatically too)
<Sanne> tdn: then I don't know, sorry. And don't underestimate grandmas ;)
<tdn> Sanne, hehe.
<fisk0> intelikey: thank you a lot for your help
<dinlinux_> hi, some know about DHT of ktorrent
<intelikey> fisk0 ok. any time.
<lameran> hi
<lameran> I cna't install irssi
<lameran> it tells me NO RESULST
<lameran> wtf??!!
<dinlinux_> hi, somebody know about DHT of ktorrent?
<intelikey> apt-cache search irc
<intelikey> @ lameran
<lameran> ah thanks
<intelikey> dinlinux_ sorry !i
<Biovore> dinlinux_: give it a port.. and make sure its open to the outside.. it works if everything is setup..
<lameran> intelikey: and then?
<intelikey> lameran sudo apt-get install <the name selected from the list>
<Sanne> tdn: hm, when you drag a path url from the konqueror location bar to the quick launch bar, it actually gives to options how I could add it. Did you try that?
<lameran> got it
<intelikey> !apt | lameran
<ubotu> lameran: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<tdn> Sanne, your approach with the link to konqi and command line args does not work. You cannot specify arguments for  apps in Quicklauncher. Only on the Panel.
<dinlinux_> biovore: where can i check the port?
<lameran> OMG gonna have to brake my balls now treying to figure this AP thingy o
<lameran> out
<tdn> Sanne, I did not try that. Doing it now.
<tdn> Sanne, it works like a charm. Thank you!
<Biovore> dinlinux_: don't remember of the top of my head..  I don't use it that much.. I run a remote torrent system in a datacenter.. works better then on a homebased ISP.
<Sanne> tdn: awesome :) you're welcome.
<intelikey> !language | lameran body parts are kind of private and,
<ubotu> lameran body parts are kind of private and,: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dinlinux_> biovore: ty
<intelikey> LeeJunFan comming or going ?
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: heh, coming.
<intelikey> good i'm on my way out and just looking for someone to hand the septor to on my way out.     (tag you're it)   :)
<lameran> OMG I run command irssi and it's not showing up
<chenox> hola
<lameran> oh my bad
<chenox> vaya irc con kubuntu
<intelikey> have a great big day and a very healthy penguin.   and shalom be with you.
<chenox> joooodddr
<chenox> k pasada
<chenox> alguien k hable espaol?
<Sanne> !es | chenox
<ubotu> chenox: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<guille> hi
<chenox> hola, como puedo acceder a canales espaoles?
<guille> acceder caales espaoles de ubuntu?
<Sanne> !es | chenox
<ubotu> chenox: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<chenox> sip
<guille> Hay tienes la respuesta
<chenox> gracias guille
<Daskreech> Heeeellllooooo good people
<guille> what was the name of the latest ati dirver for video card?
<guille> mp3 for amarok?
<LjL> tdn: browse to any folder in Konqueror, right click on a folder icon, click "Open With", select "Dolphin", and tick "Remember file association"
<Daskreech> !mp3 | guille
<ubotu> guille: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Datalanche> In Konqueror, is there a way I can set it so that when I change view modes, the search bar on the right of the location bar doesn't go away? I don't see anything in the "Configure Toolbars" settings
<Daskreech> Datalanche: far as my knowledge takes me . No
<Solarus> guys I am just going through the partitioning part of the install on 7.04
<Solarus> I have XP installed on the first half of the disc and I don't want to mess it up
<Solarus> which option should I choose?
<fildo> manual
<pawitp> Manual is safest
<Solarus> do I only need 2 mounts? / and swap?
<Daisuke_Ido> Solarus: at minimum, yes
<Daisuke_Ido> but you probably want something in /media for your windows drive
<Solarus> my storage will be on a seperate array so that is what I am after
<Daisuke_Ido> but we'll worry about that later :)
<Solarus> what is the suggested swap for a machine with 2gb mem?
<Daskreech> Solarus: First time playing with Linux?
<Solarus> nope
<Daisuke_Ido> i would say 3gb
<Solarus> first time on kubuntu
<Daskreech> Solarus: anything bigger than 1 GB is probably wasted
<Daisuke_Ido> i always heard 150% of ram
<Solarus> I am a redhat/fedora guy usually
<Solarus> me too for redhat
<Daskreech> Daisuke_Ido: basically up to 1GB of RAM
<Daisuke_Ido> but that may have changed with large amounts of ram :)
<Solarus> 3gb was my guess
<Solarus> yes I agree
<Daskreech>  after that ... unless you are running databases
<Solarus> I am actually
<Solarus> runing my sql but not large ones really
<Daskreech> Solarus: How many connections?
<Solarus> just for managing my media..  photo's, movies etc etc
<guille> mp3
<Daskreech> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Solarus> minimal
<Daskreech> Solarus: I think that 1GB should be ok
<Solarus> thanks
<pawitp> Solarus: 1GB should be enouh
<Daskreech> most of that will sit in RAM
<Solarus> will grub auto pickup my xp installation do you think?
<SlimeyPete> it should do
<Daskreech> Solarus: yeah
<skarface> if you're installing ubuntu after windows, it should
<Solarus> well it found my array too by the look of it :-)
<Solarus> yes I have
<Solarus> I am building a media pc for the lounge room with HD an what not
<Solarus> I have installed both XP MCE and am installing this with linux mce on it in a bit
<Solarus> hopefully this one is better but I will have both to be sure
<Daskreech> Which?
<Solarus> linux
<Daskreech> Which mce?
<Solarus> :-)
<Solarus> Linuxmce
<Daskreech> there are a dozen
<Solarus> linuxmce.com
<Daskreech> oh ok
<Daskreech> Duh :)
<Solarus> sorry
<Solarus> the other reason I wanted xp on it is for occasional games of Fifa 07 on the big screen telly :-)
<Daskreech> Whoot!
<Solarus> there doesn't really seem to be that many emulators good enough yet for linux to run DirectX games
<Daskreech> Cedega isn't bad
<Solarus> I will check it out
<Daskreech> not quite as good an emulator as Windows though :)
<Solarus> lol
<Solarus> If I can get my office products and what not over I may just keep windows for games :-)
<timmay> anyone know an IAX program besides iaxcomm, kiax and gnophone
<premier_> how much memory should kubuntu take? I have 2GB of ram plus 2GB of swap, linux currently uses 1.931GB of ram and 33MB of swap
<Daskreech> !find iax
<ubotu> Found: iaxcomm, iaxmodem, kiax, libiax-dev, libiax0 (and 1 others)
<premier_> I have 143MB free
<timmay> bah
<timmay> was affraid of that
<Daskreech> timmay: No? :-)
<timmay> nope :(
<Daskreech> timmay: do a search on google.com/linux
<timmay> okie thanks
<Daskreech> premier_: all of it
<premier_> Daskreech: so, its using all the availibale space as cache or whatever?
<Daskreech> premier_: yeah
<pawitp> I have 1Gig of ram with no swap used
<Daskreech> premier_: Didn't you buy the RAM to be used? :-)
<premier_> Daskreech: what makes linux run smoothly?  I mean, how can I make sure that nothing is slowing it down?
<premier_> Daskreech: I don't think my computer is running as fast as it should be
<Daskreech> premier_:  It's not running smoothly?
<premier_> umm... idk
<premier_> Its a bit slowing in booting... by the time it gets to the desktop, it still grinds for a minute or two before its done loading all my stuff
<Daskreech> premier_: ahh you have sessions on
<Daskreech> If you like you can turn that off
<BB22> any good torrent site for movies?
<Daskreech> BB22: Wrong chan
<BB22> Daskreech whats the right channel?
<premier_> Daskreech: well, sort kinda... I don't have saved sessions, rather I saved a session a while ago that has a few primary applications... but the only heavy one there is amarok
<premier_> oh, and kontact
<Daskreech> BB22: not this one
<Datalanche> BB22: deepdiscount.com
<Datalanche> All the movies you'd ever want ;)
<Daskreech> premier_: yeah they both run pretty deep databases
<BB22> Datalanche not opening
<premier_> hi, I'm trying to get beryl working... I stumped the guys at #beryl
<Daskreech> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Solarus> I am getting so hacked off with vista
<Daskreech> Solarus: great operating system
<Daskreech> in about 2-3 years
<premier_> Solarus: "hacked off"?
<hendaus> !vcdgear
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcdgear - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daskreech> at which point it will be obviously outdated  :-(
<hendaus> anyone helps me with vcdgear for kubuntu? thanx
<Daskreech> hendaus: what's vcdgear?
<Solarus> yeah
<premier_> Daskreech: in 2-3, linux will be user freindly enough for most people to use... vista will be pretty useless by then
<Daskreech> premier_: yeah yeah :) that's what they all say :)
<hendaus> Daskreech:  vcdgear a convertor
<Solarus> I am sure they run swearing monitors in here so hacked of is about as bad as I will get for now :-)
<Daskreech> hendaus: from puppy dogs to kittens?
<premier_> Solarus: actually, no, but you shouldn't swear
<Daskreech> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Solarus> ll
<Solarus> there we go! ;-)
<Solarus> here we go on the reboot
<Solarus> lets see if I get the option for xp
<premier_> Daskreech: vcdgear allows you to convert from m/s to m/s^2
<Daskreech> !info vcdgear
<ubotu> Package vcdgear does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Daskreech> Might not have a ubuntu package
<premier_> whats the conversion factor again?  1 m/s = 10.7 m/s^2
<Daskreech> Check to see if there is a debian package
<Solarus> yes I did
<chip273> hello
<chip273> any idea how I can get my soundcard settings right with an G732 notebook ?
<Solarus> failed to boot
<Solarus> something came up in the list as failed and it rebooted
<Solarus> second time around however, it seems fine ??
<Solarus> seems a bit weird?
<Daskreech> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Daskreech> chip273: ^^^
<chip273> Thx will look at there but my problem ist that I get choppy sound with any linux distro, was not like that prior to 2004 .. What has changed ?
<Daskreech> chip273: Drivers maybe?
<chip273> Yea, but how do I get it to work back. It's a general Problem I have with linux, no good guides, or they are way too outdated.
<Daskreech> crimsun: hello?
<crimsun> Daskreech: ?
<pawitp> chip723: make sure you're not setting the sound at 8bit
<Daskreech> crimsun: sorry to bother chip273 was having some issues with his sound. He says that it chops
<chip273> Look, that's exactly my problem, I have no idea how to do that !
<altg> hie all
<altg> is there anybody inthere
<Daisuke_Ido> just nod if you can hear me
<crimsun> chip273: does ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav'' in a Konsole "chop"?
<chip273> crimsun : yep, asound any wav file does also chop
<chip273> *aplay i mean.
<crimsun> chip273: what about ``aplay -Dplughw:0 /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav'' ?
<chip273> crimsun: that makes a Device or resource busy.
<chip273> crimsun : aplay: main:550 Error opening audiodevice : Device or resource busy . to be exact.
<crimsun> chip273: so stop arts and all other audio apps before you try that command.
<Whopper> How do I add this key: e verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<iswm> Just got kubuntu installed on my thinkpad x60s, but knetworkmanager decided it wanted to stop showing me wireless networks... Anyone have an idea of what might be going on?
<Daskreech> iswm: Did you turn wireless off?
<chip273> crimsun: how do I stop arts ?
<iswm> Daskreech, no, it's on
<crimsun> chip273: use kcontrol or KDE System Settings
<Daskreech> iswm: physically and in software?
<trojjer> okay I've read the Wiki and it says that you shouldn't really upgrade from Ubu 6.06 to 7.04, without first going via 6.10... has anyone done it?
<trojjer> (hi room)
<Daskreech> trojjer: the wiki is right
<iswm> Daskreech, yes
<trojjer> damnit
<trojjer> I've had the LTS CD sitting around for months
<Daskreech> :-)
<trojjer> only just decided to install
<trojjer> recently
<Daskreech> trojjer: alternate or Live?
<trojjer> had to download tons of packages
<trojjer> Ubuntu Live, Dapper
<defcon> is there a script I can get to mount and set disks to automount in fstab?
<trojjer> (I'm in #Kubuntu because it's my first time using Konversation, lol... I happen to be on GNOME, although I installed KDE and it's my default login)
<Daskreech> trojjer: Probably faster to get the Feisty cd then :)
<Daskreech> defcon: fstab is the script to get disks to automount
<trojjer> (I'm trying to decide which one to use most, but so far none of them are much faster than the bloody Live CD, damnit... it was good that I finally got around to cleaning my old HD up, but I'm a Windows convert who got sick of reading up on GNU/Linux stuff without experiencing it much first hand)
<chip273> crimsun: Now it works with -Dplughw:0 but it is still choppy although less choppy.
<defcon> Daskreech, is there something that automates fstab because I dont understand it
<crimsun> chip273: pastebin your `/proc/interrupts'
<cntb> on kubuntu livedvd what would be the resue menu to correct grub install ?
<trojjer> (Basic specs: Athlon XP 2000 w/512MB RAM, 40GB hard drive... the RAM usage is okay apart from Firefox, arghhh)
<Daskreech> defcon: You can try alt+space -> system -> (press enter) -> Advanced -> Disks and file systems
<cntb> on kubuntu livedvd what would be the rescue menu to correct grub install ? edgy and dapper used to have a resue line in menu
<defcon> alt-space doesnt work Daskreech
<cntb> on kubuntu livedvd what would be the rescue menu to correct grub install ? edgy and dapper used to have a rescue line in menu
<Daskreech> !grub | cntb
<ubotu> cntb: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Daskreech> defcon: in KDE?
<trojjer> (I daresn't take XP off my laptop yet lol... might do a dualboot at some point though... it's the PC I use the most)
<defcon> gnome
<Daskreech> defcon: ah
<defcon> whats the app I can run it
<defcon> i have kde installed
<Daskreech> defcon: umm not sure what the Gnome one is
<Daskreech> defcon: SHouldn't they turn up in Natilus?
<defcon> dont know
* trojjer is also becoming confused with the duplicate GUIs...
<Daskreech> trojjer: I'm sorry what's the question?
<cntb> Daskreech, tyvm but... those place teach to replace MBR.and this is not permissible with vista
* trojjer hasn't really got a question to hand, but he can think of a few things
<trojjer> thanks for the offer
<cntb> Daskreech, unless articles are updated to include vista dual boot solution
<Daskreech> cntb: Hmm hold on
<Daskreech> cntb: http://apcmag.com/5046/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first
<defcon> Daskreech, how do I get a drive uuid
<defcon> ?
<trojjer> firstly, why's both KDE and GNOME so slooow to respond? I have 512MB RAM, which isn't usually a problem apart from when I get overly ambitious with Firefox... processor usage is usually down too
<trojjer> It seems that GNOME uses nearly twice as much idle RAM too, than KDE
<Daskreech> defcon: I'm not sure I think that it's from the Label...
<Daskreech> trojjer: Yeah KDE uses more RAM on startup but Gnome will rapidly race past that if you open a lot of apps or have firefox open for a good browsing session
<chip273> crimsun: sorry for my speed, is on another machine : here http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/11317/
<trojjer> oh, and can anyone help me with the Update Manager? It keeps telling me about updates that are available, but from the moment I login it tells me that another pack-man is running in the background
<trojjer> (this applies for both GNOME and KDE)
<Daskreech> !adept crash fix | trojjer
<ubotu> trojjer: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<trojjer> (ever since I downloaded a load of things in Synaptic, and let the Update Manager go ahead and fetch 200+ files...)
<trojjer> (or MB whatever lol)
<trojjer> ahh might be that
<trojjer> which solution is more likely? ;)
<trojjer> the manual unlock thing?
<Daskreech> trojjer: yeah
<trojjer> I could try the simple crash fix line?
<trojjer> (btw is this fixed yet? You'd think the newer releases would improve on this...)
<chip273> crimsun: You still there ?
<trojjer> (I remember trying to cancel it because it was downloading so much at once, but it crashed at that point)
<Daskreech> trojjer: crashes can happen and if they do the database gets locked
<Daskreech> it'll happen
<trojjer> gotcha
<trojjer> so the easiet thing to try is your line?
<trojjer> (no GUI solution?)
<Daskreech> trojjer: It's the fastest solution :)
<trojjer> (I'm not afraid of the terminal too much but it's quite daunting lol)
<trojjer> hah
<Daskreech> Why would  the terminal daunt you? :-)
<trojjer> Alt+F2 should be okay? (Oh and is there anyway I can reduce the sheer amount of nagging I get for the password? I know that it's for my own good, but how can people criticise Vista for the nag screens when this seems worse?)
* trojjer has no significant experience of Vista
<Daskreech> cntb: or http://apcmag.com/5045/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux
<Daskreech> trojjer: yeah You can shut them off. they are for your own good though :)
* trojjer tried to at a "root" wallet in KDEWallet, but it won't work, of course
<trojjer> lol
<trojjer> it's fucking annoying though
<dogatemycomputer> trojjer: they are easy to shutoff but i'm not sure you would want too.  Once you get your basic setup done.. you'll rarely ever see the prompt again.
<trojjer> I want to change the time in peace!
<trojjer> hmm
<trojjer> seriously?
<fxch> Hello, everyone!
<dogatemycomputer> trojjer: if you want to turn them off then do a google for visudo..
<Daskreech> !langauge | trojjer
<ubotu> trojjer: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<trojjer> I got so sick of my pwd that I changed it to a weak 4 letter one, which needs changed pronto... although I added 2 numbers at the end, and it's a bit better
<dogatemycomputer> !sudoers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dogatemycomputer> !visudo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about visudo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daskreech> heehee
<pawitp> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
* trojjer apologises profusely, let himself go on IRC
<trojjer> I know what sudo is
<Daskreech> Solarus: that Looks like a fun ride i wanna get on :)
<trojjer> but the nags for the pwd is annoying lol
<kane> trojjer: everyone likes good passwords.
<fxch> English?
* trojjer wonders if anyone has read about the laughable MS "Sudo-style Patent"
<Daskreech> fxch: yes
<Daskreech> trojjer: how many other people have an account?
<dogatemycomputer> trojjer:  basically.. if you are comfortable enough.. "sudo visudo" then add "trojjer ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL" to the last line in the file.
<Daskreech> dogatemycomputer: noooooo
<dogatemycomputer> lol
<dogatemycomputer> no? ;)
<trojjer> ah yes, patents... I downloaded VLC, but I'm still on entirely up to date with the non-free codecs lol
<Daskreech> dogatemycomputer: his account needs that :)
<Daskreech> not all accounts
<dogatemycomputer> hahahahaha
<kane> i find it unfortunate VI was the app chose to edit the sudors program.
<fildo> any here got a pcmcia pixelview tvtuner card working on kubuntu ?
<Daskreech> dangerous dog :)
<dogatemycomputer> hahahahah.. dangerous huh? ..
<trojjer> fuck the patents, if I can't watch a video otherwise, or a LEGALLY PURCHASED DVD, I'll download them thanks
<cntb> ok Daskreech easyBCD will be my solution but first I implanted an kubuntu on sda7 and need to do another grub install and an ubuntu.bin file , at least that is what I did in edgy and dapper what liveCD will let me do it supergrub fails edgy livecd fails dvd7.04 liveDVD has no rescue option and I need to chroot
<Daskreech> kane: it's not nano is
<dogatemycomputer> you know.. I had to learn the hard way too..
<trojjer> just me
<trojjer> trojjer
<Daskreech> trojjer: just warned you about that
<trojjer> lol
<trojjer> ahhh
<trojjer> sounds good
<kane> huh, it sure is...
<kane> must have been another distro that rocked vi.
<dogatemycomputer> trojjer: if you add that to the last line, logout, then log back in.. you *shouldn't* see the prompt anymore.  If you screw up the file then it will alert you before you save and exit.  Pay attention to any warnings you receive because once you screw up the file then alot of stuff stops working.
<Daskreech> and i hope you have a live cd
* trojjer thinks that sounds like a safer solution than adding his user account to ALL the groups... *gulp*
<kane> i actually normally set up the root account to have a password for just that sort of occassion.
<Daskreech> trojjer: that's not what that line does
<dogatemycomputer> trojjer: honestly though.. why would you ever want to use Windows?  LInux is harder to setup but once you understand how it works..  there is NOTHING you can't do in linux that you can't do better in Windows.  (with the exception of some video games)..
<kane> or, atleast a password that i know.
* trojjer has an old 6.06 Live CD that resulted in a lot of updates, see above
<chip273> Can anyone help e with this sound problem ?
<fxch> ?
<kane> dogatemycomputer: there are a couple apps on windows that ties people to it.
<dogatemycomputer> kane: such as?
<kane> photoshop
* trojjer releases those promising things about Linux, and likes the concept of F/LOSS
<dogatemycomputer> kane: gimp
<trojjer> realises*
<Daskreech> I guess crimsun stepped out?
<trojjer> lol pah sick of Photoshop
<trojjer> I was okay with PSP
<chip273> seems so .
<soulrider> trojjer: linux is awesome
<Daskreech> fxch: Yes?
<trojjer> for whatever I wanted to do
<kane> doesnt have proper cmyk support,
<trojjer> GIMP seems good but I need to learn the menus
<chip273> I still have choppy sound .
<soulrider> trojjer: i agree witht he philosophy behind open source, but mostly, i want a fast stable system that just works!
<dogatemycomputer> trojjer: plus.. would you meet such interesting and safety-concious people in a Windows forum? ;)  hahahahaha..
<Daskreech> soulrider: mac :)
<fxch> Can I talk anything about Edubuntu?
<Daskreech> or amiga
<trojjer> lol
<soulrider> Daskreech: linux does the job for me
<Daskreech> fxch: I would suspect so
<soulrider> free, fast and stable
<dogatemycomputer> trojjer: be patient..  as I said.. I was frustrated at first too but now I avoid windows like the plauge.  I like the feverish pace at which linux improves too.
<soulrider> and the philosophy behinf open source is wonderful
<kane> ive only had linux for a good few yers.
<chip273> well IMHO linux is not stable .
<soulrider> really?
<kane> chip273: define "stable"
<dogatemycomputer> chip273: define stable
<dogatemycomputer> hahahhaa
<chip273> nothing works .
<kane> heh.
<kane> thats not stable chip.
<soulrider> my computer has been on for over 12 days now.. and its still working like charm
<trojjer> I hate iPods, but MacOSX looks okay... too much eye candy I think though... I like the approach that GoboLinux has took, which uses symlinks to do something like an OSX dir-tree
<chip273> ok then ist incompatible as ...
<Daskreech> chip273: :-)
<trojjer> lol
<soulrider> trojjer: at first linux can be a bit different and at times frustrating, but youll start to love it in no time
<kane> chip273: its a mixed bag, just like everyt thing else.
<cntb> I get segmentation fault while trying to chroot
<chip273> I'm on it for a week now and I can't get anything to work..
<Daskreech> chip273: can You join #alsa ?
* trojjer has bad experiences with WINE on an old Knoppix CD, but realises that things change fast
<cntb> is my kubuntu gost image faulty ?
<cntb> is my kubuntu ghost image faulty ?
<trojjer> I'm trying to learn to love "GLinux", lol
<kane> chip273: we are happy to help if you have any specific issue.
<cntb> I get segmentation fault while trying to chroot
<soulrider> trojjer: ive been using linux for a year, befire that i used DOS and windows for around 13 years
<Daskreech> cntb: where are you chrooting to?
<soulrider> i cant believe i didnt switch before
<chip273> kane sound , network, wlan, ....
<trojjer> 'k
<trojjer> it's been crashing a bit oddly though
<trojjer> and the general GNOME/KDE is quite sluggish at times
<soulrider> trojjer: really? is it the kernel crashing or X ?
<trojjer> sick of it killing Firefox without a warning too, damn RAM hog
<trojjer> no panics AFAIK
<trojjer> however, I get the odd random hang
<trojjer> cursor not movign
<trojjer> moving*
<soulrider> trojjer: in a year of linux, i never got a kernel panic
<soulrider> trojjer: tried ctrl alt backspace ?
<trojjer> I think I can bring up a console with Alt+F1 but I'm not sure
<Daskreech> chip273: well network seems to work you are talking to us :)
<Daskreech> chip273: oh wait. .. different machine huh?
<soulrider> ctrl alt f1
<chip273> yep .
<soulrider> Daskreech: LOL
<pawitp> make sure you know ctrl alt f7
<chip273> well network works if I do not puch the notebook around. at home it is fine . ..
<Daskreech> you have a DHCP at home?
<chip273> yes I do .
<Daskreech> and DHCP elsewhere doesn't work?
<kane> i'm sure he is talking about wireless.
<Daskreech> ah
<chip273> Wlan always hangs on 28 % and does not continue to connect.
<kane> well wireless sucks.
<Daskreech> Probably needs a key
<Daskreech> I've almost never gotten it not to work
<kane> or its  MAC filtered
<Daskreech> But then I've only tried three times :(
<chip273> as it is my network I think that I have the right key for WEP TKIP
<kane> did it ever prompt for it?
<Daskreech> are you using a passphrase or a key?
<chip273> as for wired network I have DHCP at home but VPN anywhere else .
<chip273> Is there a difference in WPAyou are talking about WEP .
<Daskreech> WEP sorry
<trojjer> hello again
<chip273> well that are less problematic problems I first want my sound to work .
<Daskreech> trojjer: it's alt+Ctrl+F1 and alt+Ctrl+F7 to get back GUI
* trojjer feels stupid for trying CTRL+ALT+Bksp right there... didn't know it would make the Panel exit
* trojjer had to make a Launcher for Konv
<Daskreech> trojjer: are you in Gnome?
<trojjer> yes
<Kewlie> Hello
<trojjer> got KDE, trying to pick one lol
<Daskreech> KDE!!! :)
* Daskreech coughs
* trojjer notices that both seem sluggish
* trojjer at times
<kane> well my sound has always "just worked" and thats pretty normal, are you sure its not muted?
* trojjer turned off all the KDE effects
* trojjer also wonders if the nVidia GeForce 4 driver listed in the config prog is actually the "latest" one, or the nVidia one at all...
<Kewlie> This maybe a very old question but I am still new to Linux in general, does the init 3 (shutdown xserver) command even work in Kubuntu? or am I doing something wrong?
* trojjer can't get any OpenGL progs to work at a decent speed
<Daskreech> kane: his sound works just gets choppy
<kane> aaahhh
<Daskreech> Kewlie: that's a RedHat thing
* trojjer no Celestia fro trojjer yet
<Daskreech> Kewlie: X is only shut down for init 1 in Debian
<Daskreech> Kewlie: Why do you want X done?
<Daskreech> Down?
<Daskreech> !nvidia | trojjer
<ubotu> trojjer: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kewlie> to install nvidia drivers
<trojjer> thanks for the tip about CTRL+ALT+F1-7, Dask, but I knew that already and C+A+Bk made the Panel exit
<kane> chip273: open the control panel, go to the sound options and make sure that the checkbox to run with real time prority is selected
<Kewlie> I cant find a documented alternative way
<trojjer> so I have to do it myself? Thought so, as it's binary
<trojjer> damnit they should hurry up and open source
<trojjer> Java's done it ffs, now we're counting on Flash
<trojjer> doubtful though
<kane> Kewlie: if you can you should stick to the drivers that apt-get can install for you.
<Daskreech> trojjer: try Alt+Ctrl+Esc :-)
<trojjer> and C+A+Esc does?
<Kewlie> I am just upset I paid 400+ dollars on Vista when this OS is better >_<
* trojjer is not trying
<chip273> @kane : that did not help, as well as maxing out the buffers or min it out did not help.
<Daskreech> Kewlie: What are you trying to do?
<Kewlie> apt get? I'll look into that thx
<knapp> I am trying to connect from one Kubuntu machine to another. I go to access the other and it asks for a user/pass. I have tried every combination I can think of. Where do I find this login info?
<Kewlie> just install my video card
<Daskreech> trojjer: open xkill :)
<kane> chip273: try disabling the sound server all together.
<knapp> I'm using samba
<Daskreech> knapp: aaaahhhh
<kane> sound should still works, prolly just one app at a time.
<Daskreech> knapp: use sshd
* trojjer laughs... his friends are telling him to get Vista illegally for it's networking... knows that an old GeForce 4 w/64MB is "decent" enough for a good Linux distro
<kane> Kewlie: are you using nvidia?
<Kewlie> I would like to use Beryl if my card would support it
<Kewlie> yes
<chip273> kane: still choppy tried that already.
<Daskreech> Kewlie: What video card is it?
<Daskreech> !nvidia | Kewlie
<ubotu> Kewlie: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<trojjer> ah yes, the pirate thing
<kane> its just apt-get install nvidia-glx
<trojjer> Arrrrr
<Kewlie> pcix geforce 7300 gt
<Daskreech> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<trojjer> hah it won't work in GNOME
<Kewlie> thats it?
<trojjer> remember using it in KDE
<Daskreech> Kewlie: and you can ask for beryl help in #ubuntu-effects
<Kewlie> thx
<kane> chip273: intresting, does it do it in all apps?
<Kewlie> apt-get install nvidia-glx, lol that's it?
<Kewlie> doh
<Daskreech> Kewlie: and if you are in KDE get ready for kwin in KDE4
<Daskreech> It's going to be sweet
<kane> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<kane> should do it.
<Kewlie> gotcha
<Daskreech> knapp: install ssh
<kane> downloads it and installs it.
<kane> dont even have to reboot, just logout and back in.
<trojjer> hah, Konq's my default browser in GNOME even... I was using Firefox before
<Kewlie> alt/ctrl backspace?
<chip273> kane: trying aplay from the console mainly, with different sound files .
<kane> uhg, i hate konqi as a browser
<trojjer> (is Firefox 2 "supported" yet?)
<trojjer> (sick of 1.5)
<dogatemycomputer> sudo apt-get install firefox :)
<Daskreech> trojjer: yes just not in LTS
<Kewlie> brb I am going to install this bad boy
<Daskreech> trojjer:  and it eats more memory
<kane> chip273: try using something like amarok.
<Daskreech> dogatemycomputer: he's in LTS
* trojjer Firefox can't really hog any more RAM surely??
* trojjer might as well just get Opera for this old desktop
<Daskreech> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<kane> i thought firefox2 was supposed to use less.
* trojjer misses extensions though
<trojjer> lol
<trojjer> it seems to use more, but it lets you reload the tabs if it crashes ;)
<trojjer> which is hell if you had 200+ tabs open
* trojjer is a tabaddict
<chip273> kane: amarok just did crash
<FireHazard17> you kidding me the most i have ever had is 35
<kane> sounds like you are having some intresting issues with your soundcard drivers.  Which is unfortunate.
<Kewlie> what would this error mean? Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Daskreech> chip273: are you still getting help in #alsa ?
<FireHazard17> and that was once mostly its about 5 tabs open a once
<chip273> trying to .
<kane> chip273: yes that might be the best place, sorry buddy.
<Daskreech> kane: you may want to concentrate on getting his networking up :)
<trojjer> that's the trouble with certain open source progs... at least it's usually only the userspace stuff that crashes eh? And only if it's a daily build or something... it seems
<trojjer> then again I'm on LTS and I get annoyed when things just hang
<trojjer> lol
<kane> Daskreech: said he didnt care about that : )
<trojjer> seriously, I start middle clicking links and it rises to over 100 easily
<Daskreech> ha
<trojjer> I never get to read them all
<trojjer> a fresh start is nice sometimes
<Daskreech> well he said nothing worked I'm guessing there must be something else we can help with
<kane> i never get that many, but a i get a good bit.
<kane> i presume, i just hate to see people run back to windows and say "linux sucks" when its really a hardware issue.
<trojjer> yeah
<trojjer> bet you do
<kane> i mean it is a linux issue as well.
<trojjer> I'm trying to keep an open mind
<kane> sound and networking normally "just work"
<Daskreech> yeah having some driver help would be nice
<Daskreech> Course Linux does work on most hardware which is more than I can say about Vista
<kane> well its just that all those drivers pretty much come built into the kernal.
<trojjer> I hope it's gonna be simple to actually start using my separate /home partition, btw... I only set aside 5GB for /root and it's filling up with all the packages etc by default... nothing in /home damnit, which is 10GB
<kane> so if you want to install newer ones, its often a "build a kernel module" deal.
<kane> trojjer: it should be very simple.
* trojjer wishes it didn't take ages to boot up
<kane> trojjer: just save all your movies/music/whatever on /home.
* trojjer upgraded the kernel image
<knapp> daskreech can you give me an example of how to use ssh to connect to a lan computer?
* trojjer but still has to look at the Ubuntu/Kubuntu splash for nearly a minute
<FireHazard17> trojjer: get a newer computer!
<kane> trojjer: just dont turn it off.
<Daskreech> knapp: want a purty GUI way or the nice fast CLI way? :)
<trojjer> lol
<kane> he wants the CLI way, you gotta deal with the command line anyway if you are sshing into something.
<trojjer> first off
<knapp> cli plz
* trojjer is never at his house anymore to use this desktop
<Daskreech> CLI way is ssh user@computerorip
<FireHazard17> yet your on irc
<Daskreech> trojjer:  you can tweak that sucker out :0
* trojjer which is "decent enough" for most optimised Linux distros, apparently, with a 1.67GHz Athlon and 512MB
<Daskreech> kane: no you don't
<Daskreech> knapp: the user is on the remote computer
<FireHazard17> trojjer: not bad i dont see why its so slow
* trojjer would also like to avoid running up an electricity bill needlessly
<knapp> name or service not known
<kane> Daskreech: pretty much you do.  Unless you like X-foward or something but really.
<kane> ssh is designed to be on the CLI
<dwbell> trojjer: if you have intigrated graphics that might be a little low on the ram.
<knapp> nevermind
<Daskreech> knapp: which computer did you install ssh on?
<knapp> I got it
<kane> secure SHELL
<Daskreech> kane: learn about fish
<knapp> daskreech can I transfer files using this?
<trojjer> nope, Geforce 4 MX440l, 64MB VRAM
<Daskreech> knapp: sure
<kane> fish is more like SFTP than ssh really
<Daskreech> if you press ctrl-d to logout
<dwbell> trojjer: I have a 1.83 Ghz athlon with 1 gb of ram and It's under 40 sec to login screen.
<trojjer> need binary drivers
<Daskreech> you can scp a file or sftp one
<Daskreech> sftp works just like ftp
<fisk0> is there any way to disable those giant tooltips which you get when hovering over icons on the main panel? I've tried disabling tooltips, but that didn't do anything
<knapp> how do I do that?
<Daskreech> shouldn't be hard to figure out
<knapp> hrm
<Daskreech> scp works like this
<trojjer> lol maybe mine is "under 40s" too, I'm just forgetting what this old beast is like compared to my P4 3.06GHz laptop w/1GB
<Daskreech> scp sourcefile targettocopyto
<Daskreech> knapp: one of those is remote
* trojjer also hates those annoying KDEtips
<Daskreech> knapp: does that make sense?
<kane> fisk0: you right click on the taskbar configure taskbar...
<FireHazard17> i have a 2.6 with a gig of ram and a nvidia geforce 7600 GS OC with 512 Mb of vram
<kane> configure panel i mean
<Daskreech> fisk0: Yeah I forget how:( it's in the panel config
<trojjer> wow lol
<kane> its under apperence.
<FireHazard17> wow lol what?
<Daskreech> knapp: does what I just said make sense ?
<trojjer> Fire: you one of those users with the HUUUUGE resolution screenshots? Damn
<FireHazard17> nope 1024x768
<trojjer> lol
<knapp> daskreech so its user@host/directory/to/file... ?
<trojjer> I'm on 1280 because Ubuntu set it as default
<FireHazard17> its all my cheap lcd supports
<FireHazard17> couldnt go higher if i tried
<trojjer> I've only briefly used 1280 with Windows on this desktop
<Daskreech> knapp: ok the remote server is user@host:path/to/file
<trojjer> all the fonts are tiny now though by default grrr
<Daskreech> knapp: notice the colon that's important
<fisk0> kane: I've been through the whole "Configure panel" window, can't find it anywhere
<Daskreech> knapp: if you put nothing after the colon it means ~
<premier_> hello, this is a beryl problem but the beryl guys couldn't fix it... basically, beryl won't start unless I kill kdesktop... It keeps complaining about a window manager already running on my screen
<Daskreech> hi premier_
<premier_> Daskreech: that was fast
<kane> fisk0: its the "enable mouse over effects"
<Daskreech> premier_: beryl --replace
<Daisuke_Ido> WOO!
<Daisuke_Ido> i mean
<premier_> do you have a macro or something
<fisk0> ahh
<premier_> Daskreech: that didn't work
* trojjer doesn't like CRTs much, but it supports 1280 x 1024 at least, unlike his 17" laptop
<Daisuke_Ido> *ahem* this is quite lovely
<knapp> daskreech ok I think I can handle it from here, thanks dood
<fisk0> kane: thank you, I thought that was the icon highlight thing
<Daisuke_Ido> finally, amarok has mtp support
<kane> fisk0: yeah its a dumb name
<premier_> trojjer: a 17" laptop with less that 1280x1024?  thats painful
<Daskreech> knapp: so scp MyResume boss@coolcompanyihacked.com: would put it on a useful person's home folder
<Daisuke_Ido> i suppose it's had it for a while, but the default that ships with kubuntu has it now
<kane> premier_:
<kane> er
<kane> premier_: you want the berly --replace
<kane> that should do it.
<trojjer> yeah
<fisk0> great, no more urge to commit suicide when I have to do anything in the KDE menu :)
<Daskreech> knapp: for future you can type fish://user@host in konqui's bar to do it as a GUI
<FireHazard17> i want to get a geforce 8800 ultra OC
<trojjer> stupid Toshiba Satellite A60 from 2004
<knapp> fish?
<FireHazard17> OC means overclocked
<Daskreech> knapp: yeah. Try it once for giggle
<trojjer> wish my dad had spent 1000 on a desktop, maybe, or another laptop
<Daisuke_Ido> FireHazard17: and what's the purpose of that in a linux system?
<FireHazard17> but they are aboot 995 usd
<FireHazard17> i dual boot
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<kane> Daisuke_Ido: linux users play games.
<kane> under linux even.
<trojjer> lol
<Daskreech> !gmaes
<trojjer> indeed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gmaes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daskreech> !Wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<trojjer> a few
<Daisuke_Ido> kane: show me one game under linux that requires that much power.
<Daskreech> trojjer: Loads
<trojjer> lol loads of free ones
<FireHazard17> loads
<fisk0> I just got a strange bug, when I enable "menu shadows" there are double shadows, when I disable it there is still one shadow (as I would expect from "enable menu shadows")
<FireHazard17> indeed
<trojjer> a few commercial ones :)
<premier_> kane: I already said, beryl --replace didn't work... it still complained about "another window manager"
<Daskreech> Daisuke_Ido: UT2007
<FireHazard17> and you can use wine
<Daisuke_Ido> that requires an 8800 OC?
<kane> Daisuke_Ido: not fair, there are none on windows that requires that much power
<FireHazard17> 8800 ultra
<kane> ut2007 doesnt exsist yet.
<Daskreech> Daisuke_Ido: No game requires that
<knapp> daskreech No hostname specified.
<trojjer> doesn't Wine still involve a performance hit for games?
<FireHazard17> thats why you need the card
<Daskreech> Daisuke_Ido: they wouldn't sell a copy
<trojjer> I doubt my 512MB RAM would suffice these days
<kane> trojjer: some, its getting better.
<FireHazard17> :0
<Daskreech> kane: :-p
<trojjer> yeah
<trojjer> a bit
<Daskreech> kane: it will work on Linux on day one though
<Daisuke_Ido> trojjer: actually in some cases games will perform better under wine than under real windows
<Daskreech> native even
<Daskreech>  /me runs UT2004
<kane> me toooo
<trojjer> wtf, really?
<trojjer> Wine  "better"?
<trojjer> lol
<Daskreech> knapp: where is that?
<Daisuke_Ido> kind of scary, eh?
<kane> trojjer: its true.
<FireHazard17> yeah some
<FireHazard17> windows is that flawed
<Kewlie> heh
<trojjer> maybe it's a similar, but different, thing to XP being better on new Macs under BootCamp lol
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm still happy with my 7600 :D
<Daskreech> Daisuke_Ido: better some games won't work under Windows but they do under Wine :)
<FireHazard17> most all is better than vista
<kane> trojjer: check the benchmarks, wine performs certian opertations faster than windows does.
<FireHazard17> vista is horrible for gaming
<trojjer> any ops from the top of your head?
<Daisuke_Ido> FireHazard17: OS/2 is better than vista :D
<Daskreech> FireHazard17: it's horrible for anything but it's going to get better
<trojjer> yeah I know, it must suck with all the DRM stuff
<trojjer> does it really check every 30 frames or something?
<premier_> trojjer: if you want to play a game, just try it and see... or go to the wine APP DB
<Daskreech> trojjer: Not really DRm just security so far
<Daskreech> it's annoying
<FireHazard17> havent used vista yet
<Daisuke_Ido> you are trying to rocketjump.  Cancel or Allow?
<kane> when i played WoW it performed better under cedega than windows
<Daskreech> Daisuke_Ido: ha ha :)
<trojjer> me neither really, sick of the "WOW" hype
<knapp> daskreech An error occurred while loading fish:\\192.168.1.102: No hostname specified.
<knapp> daskreech that's all I see
<Daskreech> knapp: give it a username@192.168.1.102
<knapp> I did
<knapp> same
<Daskreech> really?
<Daskreech> hmm
<trojjer> lol I wouldn't pay for Cedega... I didn't even pay for my XP Pro disc... ;) Regretted wiping the OEM installation of Home on the laptop though, now I'm in Windows Genuine Annoyance hell
<Daskreech> knapp: Duh!
<Daskreech> knapp: wrong slashes
<trojjer> can't install the new MSI so I can install things such as the new Opera
<trojjer> damn SM
<trojjer> MS*
<kane> trojjer: i dont mind helping out "Free" software when i can.
<Daisuke_Ido> just installed the latest opera available today
<trojjer> at least I have a legit CD should I want to use it
<trojjer> well, recovery DVD
<Daisuke_Ido> linux = love
<Kansi> hey... I can't get the mode "superuser" when I wanna change theme in the KDM Theme Manager ?
<Kansi> how can I be "superuser"
<trojjer> (I mean the stupid "WOW Starts Now" crap, now WoW... although I don't like World of Warcraft that much lol)
<FireHazard17> ask your admin
<FireHazard17> :P
<Daisuke_Ido> i have two legit copies of XP, one 32 and one 64.  i haven't used them in several months :D
<Daskreech> Kansi: You clicked the Adminstrator mode utton in the bottom right corner ?
<trojjer> help out WINE by donating directly to them, maybe? :P
<knapp> daskreech you mean \\ instead of //?
<Kansi> Daskreech:  there is noo Administrator mode
<Daskreech> knapp: yeah
<FireHazard17> i hate when it tells you to ask your admin im my fuckin admin
<knapp> same error :(
<Daskreech> !language | FireHazard17
<ubotu> FireHazard17: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<FireHazard17> stop telling my to ask myself
<Daisuke_Ido> no, in system settings there is no administrator mode
<Daskreech> knapp: ???
<FireHazard17> sorry
<Daisuke_Ido> this is a known bug
<Daisuke_Ido> access it through kcontrol instead
<Daskreech> knapp: let me see the address you are putting in
<knapp> An error occurred while loading fish:\\todd%40192.168.1.102:
<Kansi> Daisuke_Ido: thanks
<trojjer> the whole separation of user privileges seems like a good idea, but as I said, the nags get tiresome...
<FireHazard17> also the doesnt start now it started a year or two ago when beryl came out
<Daskreech> knapp: fish://todd@192.168.1.102
<Daskreech> knapp: click that
<trojjer> does Visudo bypass the nags without "opening backdoors"?
<knapp> wtf, thats exactly how I was typing it the first time
<knapp> lol
<Daskreech> trojjer: it stops nags but if someone walks up to your machine they can do what ever they like
<cntb> \o guys
<trojjer> or does it make the PC a bit more vulnerable somehow? Progs have their own runlevels?
<Daskreech> knapp: obviously it wasn't :)
<trojjer> lol it's in my bedroom
<trojjer> I don't care
<trojjer> more worried about remote attacks... well, not really
<knapp> :O
<Daskreech> trojjer: fine add in the line kane gave you
<knapp> thanks man
<cntb> guys how can I use dvdkubuntu as a source for apt-get?
<Daskreech> knapp: yeah Enjoy
<kane> i didnt give anyone anylines.
<Daskreech> cntb: live?
<kane> i said it make a better password : )
<trojjer> I have a Linux PC now, and a Linksys WRT54G router with OpenWRT firmware... so double Linux firmware seal
<Daisuke_Ido> rockbox is still not ready for primetime (on the sansa e200 line)
<trojjer> I mean Linux firewall*
<Daskreech> !commercial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commercial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trojjer> oh btw, about firewalls
<FireHazard17> !opensource
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opensource - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kane> trojjer: really though if you have a bad password atleast make sure you dont have an SSH server running.
<trojjer> I tried forwarding the listening port on BitComet under Windows
<FireHazard17> im a chef and i use opensauce
<FireHazard17> its free
<trojjer> so that I could download faster
<FireHazard17> it comes out the trash
<trojjer> do I need to keep using the webadmin page to enable/disable the listening rule?
<trojjer> my pwd's okay
<trojjer> about medium
<trojjer> not dictionary, two numbers
<Daskreech> !info opensauce
<ubotu> Package opensauce does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Daskreech> trojjer: so about 10 minutes to get cracked then? :-)
<kane> should be cool then. prolly dont have an ssh server running anyways.  i know mine gets slammed everyday
<trojjer> lol
<trojjer> ffs
<trojjer> I did make a "strong" one according to KDE
<trojjer> but it seemed like overkill
<FireHazard17> like ab125DCAasd234
<Daskreech> trojjer: yeah it always does till after you get hacked :)
<Daskreech> like A1b2c3
<Daskreech> Go spaceballs!
<trojjer> then again, I made sure to use special chars etc in my ebanking pwd
<kane> as long as you are not running in a networked envrionment, and you dont have a way to log on to your computer remotly then it doesnt make a whole lot of difference.
* trojjer wonders if anyone has ever actually been hacked
<Daskreech> trojjer: ha ha :)
<Daskreech> ask Visa :)
<Kansi> Daisuke_Ido: I can't find Kcontrol !!!
* trojjer knows about loads of rejected pings etc, but that's it
<Daskreech> Kansi: press Alt+F2
<kane> trojjer: i could show you my auth log and you can see people trying to brute force it.
<Daskreech> Kansi: type kcontrol
<Daskreech> You should be ok
<trojjer> lol
<trojjer> do you see the actual password attempts?
<carutsu> have anyone had speed problems for the downloads/uploads? should i forward any ports? if so, wich ones?
<Daskreech> trojjer: about 500 a hour
<Kansi> ok !!
<Kansi> thanks
<trojjer> yikes
<trojjer> five hundred???
<Daskreech> Kansi: Welcome!
<kane> no, you can enable it somehow, im not sure how though.
<trojjer> the Internet's mad
<trojjer> I remember reading about a honeytrap Windows box
<kane> i installled an application to add an ip to deny.hosts after a few attempts
<kane> so that helps
<trojjer> on the BBC website
<FireHazard17> i have run windows unprotect with out a router or fire wall et had nothing happen
<trojjer> me too actually
<trojjer> nothing seemed to happen anyway lol
<trojjer> I was a bit scared
<kane> FireHazard17: i ran a windows laptop and it was trashed after about an hour.
<trojjer> but I was mostly patched up
<FireHazard17> lol
<kane> without a firewall or anthing.
<trojjer> weird
<kane> just a default install.
<Daskreech> trojjer: yeah patches help a lot :)
<FireHazard17> yeah mine was patched too
<trojjer> never happened to me, no spyware really since I started using Firefox and Spybot etc
<FireHazard17> i use fedora core
<trojjer> lol with the stupid pirated SP2 CD that I used, because I thought "pro" was better
<trojjer> I got the Blaster worm
<trojjer> every install
<FireHazard17> no no i dont
<trojjer> so I had to keep the firewall up, download the hotfix etfc
<trojjer> etc*
<trojjer> shut WinMessenger the hell down!
* Daskreech yawns
<trojjer> okay
<Daskreech> well in anycase I'm kicking you all to OT
<Daskreech> !OT
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<trojjer> how do I get the bloody Panel up?
<trojjer> all I've got now is the plain desktop
<trojjer> nothing
<Daskreech> thanks for playing :-) Good night
<trojjer> no run dialogue or anything
<trojjer> night Dask
<Daskreech> trojjer: can you alt+F2 ?
<trojjer> yes I get terminals
<trojjer> or consoles
<Daskreech> trojjer: kiccker
<trojjer> but no Alt+F2
<Daskreech> trojjer: kicker
<trojjer> is what I mean
<trojjer> no Kicker, and I'm in GNOME lol
<trojjer> is there an equiv?
<Daskreech> Right >_<
<Daskreech> natilus I think
<trojjer> I might as well just go the hell back to KDE
<trojjer> and see how long it lasts this time
<trojjer> there must be something causing the general GUI sluggishness
<trojjer> as I said, effects off
<Daskreech> hi nikkiana
<trojjer> (is there an easy way to send a running prog from GNOME to KDE? I'm running Konversation, so it might work right? KDE app)
<Jack3> is there an ubuntnu espanol channel
<trojjer> (lol if only you could toggle environments like workstations)
<Nuked> what plugin do I have to install to get amarok to play mp3 streams
<Nuked> ?
<Daskreech> trojjer: eh?
<Daskreech> !es | Jack3
<ubotu> Jack3: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<trojjer> Amarok should ask you if you want them?
<otaku-san> hey all...ok I know how I can put Firefox in root..and have it update..but will it stay there?  So it will automatically update without me?
<Daskreech> trojjer: and you can
<Daskreech> !mp3 | Nuked
<ubotu> Nuked: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<trojjer> it prompted me with the option to get restricted codecs, but because of the Adept/Synaptic crashing I couldn't download packages
<Daskreech> otaku-san: you will get frefox updates the same way you get all other updates so yes it will be automatic
<trojjer> otaku, don't run a browser in root
<trojjer> right? ;)
<trojjer> lol
<Daskreech> that too
<trojjer> I'm tempted to just login in root... well, I would be, if Ubuntu let me do that lol
<Daskreech> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<trojjer> you can use the Launcher
<otaku-san> Daskreech, trojjer: ok...thanks guys
<trojjer> but best not to with a browser?
<otaku-san> the Launcher?
<Nuked> Daskreech, I have all of that installed but amarok seems to be using the xine backend... is this perhaps the problem?
<otaku-san> ....hey anyone with the latest build of Kubuntu?
<trojjer> !Launcher
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about launcher - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daskreech> Nuked: ha ha did you read the page?
<Daskreech> Nuked: in short install libxine-extracodecs
<Nuked> daskreech I installed that
* trojjer has KDE on 6.06... dunno if it's the latest KDE or a backport for Dapper
<Daskreech> Nuked: and closed adept and reopened it ?
* trojjer just installed it
<Nuked> yes
<Daskreech> Nuked: what is it doing ?
<Nuked> and I dont use adept
<Daskreech> What did you use ?
<Nuked> it just claims it cannot decode the stream
<Nuked> apt-get
<Daskreech> Nuked: ah that
<Daskreech> Nuked: just double click it again
<Daskreech> it's moody today
<Daskreech> Hobbsee!!
<trojjer> (so how do I send Konv over to KDE so I can logout of my GNOME session?)
<Daskreech> trojjer: Oh I don't know about sending them over but you can run both DE's at the same time
<otaku-san> just checking...because..Fedora 7 just came out..and they have this sweet boot screen...I mean..it's hot looking (in my opinion..it's simple..but cool) and we still have the black screen of olden days (no bashing ya'll who like it that way) I just like it crisp and all
<Daskreech> if you just close Konv and open it back your history will be there
<Daskreech> in the KDE session
<Nuked> Daskreech, thats extremely weird
<FireHazard17> Daskreech: how can yo run two wm at once?
<Hobbsee> hi Daskreech!
<Daskreech> otaku-san: you have no boot splash?
<Daskreech> Nuked: yeah tell me about it
<Daskreech> FireHazard17: open one up on a new terminal
<trojjer> lol I just minimised Konversation, only to remember that the Panels have disappeared... had to relaunch it; thankfully it stayed connected even though it had no panel to go to, somehow
<FireHazard17> oh...
<Daskreech> we have three running on that machine <--------- over there
<Nuked> Daskreech, it works
<trojjer> lol
<Daskreech> Nuked: I figured it would
<trojjer> lot of RAM to hog though
<trojjer> both KDE and GNOME at the same time
* Daskreech drags the hoss to water
<trojjer> I'm thinking of trying Xubuntu, but I don't think that my PC is *that* slow lol
<Daskreech> trojjer: yeah we reboot that machine lots though
<trojjer> might feel snappier though
<trojjer> I want some eye candy, what about IceWM? Then again I want one of the two "big ones"...
<trojjer> really
<otaku-san> Daskreech: I don't have something that makes the booting look good..no...I have a different screen for the KDM login..and the KDE splash screen..but no boot splash
<trojjer> most compatibility
<Daskreech> otaku-san: well if it comforts you ... you should
<FireHazard17> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Daskreech> trojjer: Whats this about compatibilty ?
<otaku-san> HAHA ya...you are right Daskreech ....comforts me?  No..just looks sleek
* trojjer wonders why he now has the Kubuntu boot splash, just because he installed KDE separately on top of Ubuntu... also he can't remember how to stop his user account from auto-logging in, so that he can choose which GUI to use)
<otaku-san> Daskreech: just to lazy man....and I barely have time now like I did to make my linux box as cool as I would like
* trojjer does like it shaving off a few secs though
<Daskreech> trojjer: good job :)
<FireHazard17> trojjer: at the cost of your soul?
<trojjer> lol
<Minataku> I use XDM
<Daskreech> otaku-san: well then do work on it till it makes you enough money where you can take the time off to make it secsy :)
<Minataku> Very plain, very Unix
<Minataku> :3
<Daskreech> trojjer: Yeah you can do that pretty easy
<jacques> is ubuntu.org down?
<otaku-san> Daskreech: haha there you go
<FireHazard17> trojjer: i mean compatibility yeah...compatability...
<FireHazard17> SOUL!!!!!
<Daskreech> Minataku: ugly as sin and twice as functional I like it
<FireHazard17> i mean *cough*
<trojjer> I heard that Xubuntu isn't as "user-friendly" as K or G?
<Daskreech> jacques: don't think so. Why?
<Minataku> Daskreech: Ugly nothing
<titanix88> trojjer: it is,
<trojjer> lol I hate the early '90s look of NextSTEP
<Daskreech> trojjer: Umm Sure . Why not? :)
<trojjer> dunno about XDM
<Minataku> I love the look of Motif
* trojjer hasn't experienced XFCE
<Minataku> Absolutely beautiful
* trojjer might download that, but doesn't want MORE packages lol
<titanix88> trojjer: not the look really, it's pretty nice to look at.
<Daskreech> hi claydoh
<jacques> I can not connect to it
<Daskreech> Minataku: I should show you CDE :)
<trojjer> maybe it's more modern now lol? The screenshots on the website made it look outdated, wonder what the themes are like
<Daskreech> jacques: the website?
<trojjer> the KDE/GNOME themes that resemble Motif etc are old-looking
<Minataku> Daskreech: Use it on all my Solaris boxes
<titanix88> trojjer: but i miss std features like right click context menu on desktop.:(
<jacques> yes
<claydoh> hello Daskreech
<FireHazard17> solaris>
<Minataku> OpenWindows sucks, GNOME _really_ sucks
<Daskreech> Minataku: and it all comes together :)
<FireHazard17> solaris?
* trojjer has seen some shots of CFE
<Minataku> CDE is very nice
<Daskreech> jacques: try http://www.ubuntu.com
<Minataku> Behind it is MWM
<trojjer> lol... at least KDE makes Windows converts feel "more at home", slightly
<Minataku> Which you can get free
<Minataku> CDE in it's entirety is commercial
<trojjer> yeah
<Minataku> So you can techically take any other DE like KDE and have it use MWM
<jacques> no I want to connect to www.ubuntuguide.org
<deadowl> alright, broadcom 4310 uart rev01 using ndiswrapper not scanning/connecting
<deadowl> anyone have any ideas?
<FireHazard17> cde is a sad excuse for a WM
<trojjer> so I can just close this to the invisible Panel somewhere in RAM (Konv), and when I login to a KDE session it'll still be there?
<Daskreech> jacques: Hmm I can't reach there either
<Daskreech> !networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daskreech> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<trojjer> wtf??? It should be able to give you a link about networking, yikes
<trojjer> biiiig topic
<Daskreech> trojjer: Umm  not really
<Daskreech> You can close the app and reopen it in KDE
<trojjer> although network goes to wireless, lol
<jacques> thanks for trying
<Daskreech>  it will remember all your history
<trojjer> ah
<clyrrad> Quick question - any one here know how to stop KDE from loading when the PC reboots?  In otherwords I only want KDE to run if I type startx
<Daskreech> jacques: what are you looking up?
<deadowl> the topic of wireless is too big and therefore not well organized
<trojjer> Clyyrad: You want to use GNOME instead?
<Daskreech> clyrrad: you want a headless machine?
<trojjer> lol
<trojjer> ah right
<trojjer> CLI
<trojjer> sorry
<Daskreech> clyrrad: Sorry a CLI machine ?
<trojjer> duh
<FireHazard17> dur
<clyrrad> trojjer: no - I want a CLI only machine 90% of the time... I only want KDE to load when I tell it
<trojjer> right
<Daskreech> deadowl: Yes but it has a walkthrough
<trojjer> you don't even want the X login?
<FireHazard17> noes
<clyrrad> correct
<trojjer> gotcha
<clyrrad> only if I type starx then KDE should load
<trojjer> come on then people ;)
<FireHazard17> startx
<clyrrad> yes startx
<FireHazard17> and then it loads
<jacques>  I wanted to install some database servers
<Minataku> clyrrad: Remove kdm from the default runlevel
<FireHazard17> kde
<clyrrad> so how do I disable it from starting automatically?
<Minataku> !runlevel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daskreech> clyrrad: alt+Enter -> System -> (press enter) -> advanced -> service manager
<Minataku> Lame
<FireHazard17> i hate ubotu
<Daskreech> jacques: which servers ?
<otaku-san> aaaah poor ubotu
<baudthief> Hello - I've got 1GB of ram in this machine, so far ~500MB is used by Kubuntu + beryl, etc. If I leave it on for a day or so, it consumes all the free RAM and starts using swap (starts getting sluggish) - is there a reason for this?
<clyrrad> Daskreech: alt+enter does nothing for me??
<Daskreech> clyrrad: are you in KDE ?
<clyrrad> Yep sure am
<l_r> hello
<trojjer> hi
<Daskreech> clyrrad: :-(
<Minataku> baudthief: Heh, brings back bad memories
<clyrrad> Daskreech: is it not possible to get there via the K menu?
<Daskreech> clyrrad: ok then open system settings -> Advanced -> System Services
<trojjer> yes it's just the shortcut key lol
<baudthief> Minataku: :\ This happenned before on my ubuntu (gnome) install, made it impossible to try and run vmware decently
<trojjer> so many configurators to get used to though
<FireHazard17> i hope ubotu goes insane with knowledge and kills himself
<trojjer> and that's just the visual ones
<clyrrad> Daskreech: ok im there now
<l_r> i have a problem when terminating a session. whatever i click on (shutdown, reboot, etc..) , sometimes kde does not do shutdown, reboot. any idea?
<Daskreech> clyrrad: take KDM out of your default boot level
<clyrrad> Daskreech: ok I guress I enter in admin mode
<l_r> i always have to to halt manually
<Daskreech> clyrrad: good guess
<clyrrad> Daskreech: ah i see the option :) Start doing boot
<clyrrad> Just uncheck that and im good?
<Minataku> baudthief: In my case, it was a kernel memory leak in ACPI
<trojjer> (ah yes, about shutdown... why does my Ubuntu seem to take quite a bit longer than Windows to shutdown? I haven't compared it directly, but it seems like it does... and there are so many processing running at idle, lol... although at least I can see exactly what is running though, under "All Processes" -- better than the devious WinTaskMan)
<Minataku> After 10 days, OOM stepped in and crashed everything because the kernel filled up all the RAM _and_ swap
<FireHazard17> oom?
<Daskreech> FireHazard17: one more than oop :)
<FireHazard17> :P
<clyrrad> Daskreech: thanks for your help
<Minataku> Out Of Memory
<trojjer> okay seeya when I login to KDE
<Daskreech> clyrrad: sure
<baudthief> Minataku: damn man, windows didn't even do this with me, had it on for weeks at a time with no probs
<Daskreech> baudthief: which beryl
<trojjer> ah twat
<Cosmo_> I am trying to play a video file inside swiftfox but when it asks to install the plugin it comes back with the error "Unknown Plugin (video/divx) how do I fix it?
<Minataku> baudthief: Nothing is perfect
<trojjer> how do I logout without the panel again? Ctrl+Alt+Bk just restarts GNOME
<FireHazard17> that sounds horrible
<trojjer> it's how I lost the Panels in the first place
<Daskreech> Cosmo_: Umm.. Install mplayer is my knee jerk reaction
<Minataku> BTW: I did resolve it, I helped the kernel devs trace it and solve it
<Daskreech> baudthief: and you are using pre alpha software :)
<FireHazard17> try not using beryl
<clyrrad> trojjer: you mean like how windows has a WINDOWS KEY + L option?
<Cosmo_> Daskreech: already had it installed
<Daskreech> Cosmo_: Not too sure.
<FireHazard17> whats wondpws key + L do?
<trojjer> lol
<baudthief> Daskreech: How do I find out the version of beryl? No alpha/pre software on this install
<Daskreech> Cosmo_: you could ask in #ubuntu as well they have more firefox/media experience
<clyrrad> FireHazard17: it locks your session
<FireHazard17> oh
<Daskreech> baudthief: all of beryl is pre alpha so ... yeah you do
<Dragnslcr> Heh, I was about to say
<trojjer> yes the Super key... and how do I set the keybindings in KDE/GNOME so that it brings up the relevant "Start" menu? That'd be better than Ctrl+Esc for me
<baudthief> damn, I just did it through apt
<clyrrad> FireHazard17: like how your "screen saver" does - so you need to enter your password to resume your session
<Daskreech> trojjer: alt+F1
<hitmanWilly> trojjer: try alt-f2 kdesu /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Kansi> why does kubuntu becomes all white when I open beryl ?
<Dragnslcr> Beryl isn't even close to beta yet
<clyrrad> trojjer: yea - I would be interested to know that too
<Daskreech> baudthief: :) Yeah it's nice but still very young
<FireHazard17> yeah i get it i just never knew the shortcut
<Daskreech>  baudthief: feisty I'm guessing ?
<FireHazard17> ive used it just not the shortcut
* baudthief hangs head
<Kansi> Dragnslcr:  but it works on ubuntu
<Daskreech> baudthief: In any case lets find out what's eating your memory
<Kansi> (gnome)
<clyrrad> FireHazard17: ok guess that makes 3 of us wanting to know how to do that :p
<baudthief> yeah feisty :\ Couldn't get 6.0x to install on this machine
<Daskreech> baudthief: Ctrl+Esc
* trojjer wonders if there's some easy Windows-style bindings
* trojjer for use with the "Super" key
<deadowl> i've got this for my wireless interface on kernel log: DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 14
<deadowl> what does this mean exactly?
* trojjer misses in particular the Win+R shortcut
<clyrrad> Daskreech: what does Ctrl+Esc do?  Bring up the password screen?
* trojjer thinks it's better than Ctrl+F2
<baudthief> Daskreech: Ctrl+Esc'd - i've just reboot so mem is "only" 617MB used
<trojjer> nah Ctrl+Esc is the "Start"/K/Gnome bar
<trojjer> I think
<trojjer> oh
<trojjer> lol
<Daskreech> clyrrad: Nope it's the process manager in KDE
<trojjer> oh
<Daskreech> deadowl: it's trying to find a DHCP server
<baudthief> (617MB according to free -m)
<clyrrad> Daskreech: ah this is like the WinDOZE taksmanger.exe - cool I didnt know this
<FireHazard17> win r ?
<Daskreech> baudthief: what's using the most ?
<FireHazard17> what did that do?
<cntb> trojjer
<trojjer> when I boot I get about 200MB+ with GNOME, and 150 or so with KDE
<cntb> win+r is easy
<Daskreech> FireHazard17: same thing as alt+F2
<FireHazard17> oh
<baudthief> Daskreech: as in vmSize?
<trojjer> out of 512MB it isn't too bad, but it crawls with bloody Firefox
<Daskreech> baudthief: I think
<Daskreech> baudthief: I forget :)
<FireHazard17> firefox is a mem hog?
<clyrrad> very cool I didnt know KDE had this "taskmanager" feature - I always use the CML and ps aux |grep blah blah
<cntb> also apply symbolic link cmd= konsole
<trojjer> it is for me, with more than a few tabs
<Daskreech> clyrrad: again it's going to be much kooler in KDE4
<trojjer> strange anomaly
<Daskreech> baudthief: sure what's using the most VMsize ?
<clyrrad> Daskreech: cool enough for me now since I use the command line 90% of the time :)
<trojjer> Konq seems a bit better but I'm not fussed on it
<cntb> clyrrad niceing feature sometimes helps in task manager
<Daskreech> clyrrad: You are killing KDE altogether why do you kare? :)
<baudthief> Daskreech: For vmSize, Beryl is first with 196MB, Xorg is second with 125MB
<clyrrad> Daskreech: nah im not killing it - I use it when I need GUI apps
<clyrrad> like firefox for example
<Daskreech> baudthief: can you ask in #ubuntu-effects iif that's normal ?
<Daskreech> clyrrad: you could use w3m
<baudthief> sure
<clyrrad> Daskreech: w3m?
<trojjer> ahh w3m... is that the w3c? Or am I getting confused with Amaya?
<premier_> this is getting annoying... beryl won't start unless you kill kdesktop first
<premier_> and no, beryl --replace does not work
<cntb> I have image bkd up my kubuntu and I can shoot restore it from WINDOWS with ghost32 while windows running
<Daskreech> clyrrad: command line web browser. pretty slick
<premier_> Daskreech: by pretty slick, you mean, going back in time, right?
<Daskreech> premier_: I mean getting a lot of stuff done while still being in the command line
<clyrrad> Daskreech: ah - I use lynx for that
<premier_> Daskreech: really?  cause I get a lot of stuff done and I don't have to use the command line
* Daskreech proposes that w3m is better :)
<Daskreech> premier_: I never said you had to
* clyrrad thinks he will give it a shot
<cntb> is leadtek TVcard working OK with mythTV ?
<Daskreech> clyrrad: It's installed already so ...
<Daskreech> cntb: #mythtv-users
<clyrrad> Daskreech: ok im gonna look at it now
<baudthief> Daskreech: They said it's a buggy card driver ;\
<cntb> k
<Daskreech> baudthief: ahh Nvidia ?
<Daskreech> No wiat
<kewlie> Someone here earlier shared the command to d/l and install nvidia drivers but the OS is still complaining about have an active xserver running, I have tried the ways on ubuntu.com and ended up having to go into safe mode and reconfigure xserver to get back in?
<Daskreech>  that was the black bug
<Daskreech> kewlie: you have to answer in the form of a question ?
<kewlie> lol no sorry that was slip
<Daskreech> Ok :0
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> So you have a question ?
<kewlie> i restart the xserver and get booted into a command line
<clyrrad> Daskreech: yea w3m is pretty cool too - but is surely cant replace a GUI browser which can render CSS and images :)  - but a cool tool never the less - very much like lynx
<Daskreech> clyrrad: Yeah I think that it may have a plugin for images
<kewlie> im trying to install nvidia drivers but it complains about the xserver being active, i was told not to worry bout that however I cannot get around that error
<Daskreech> or that might have been a different browser I forget :(
<clyrrad> Daskreech: heh - that'd be kool!!!
<baudthief> Daskreech: Beryl
<Daskreech> baudthief: what video card?
<baudthief> *'s ram consumption is going up by ~4mb/minute lol
<baudthief> nVidia 7600GS
<Daskreech> baudthief: time to change drivers? :)
<Daskreech> kewlie: how are you installing ?
<Daskreech> hi intelikey
<intelikey> freenode has   -:- Current global users: 30430
<baudthief> This is a fresh Kubuntu + nVidia install lol, did it yesterday using nVidia's drivers
<Daskreech> !nvidia | baudthief
<ubotu> baudthief: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> Daskreech
<kewlie> in the terminal sudo sh (installer) commands
* Daskreech bows. Good Sir
<Daskreech> kewlie: do you have irissi installed ?
* intelikey bows and looks around for "good sir..."
<kewlie> i have no idea what that is
<kewlie> i had them installed once but i tried to get beryl running and i corrupted the driver I think
<intelikey> it's irssi  the console/terminal based irc client
<Daskreech> kewlie: ok well before anyone starts messing with X I advise irissi
<Daskreech> irssi :0
<kewlie> ok thx
<Daskreech> ;-)
<baudthief> Daskreech: should I do a full system backup before attempting to install the binary drivers?
<Daskreech> kewlie: Do you know how to switch to virtual terminals ?
<kewlie> nope
<Daskreech> baudthief: Ahhhm no that's a bit drastic
<Daskreech> baudthief: you could though :)
<kewlie> ive been playing with kubuntu for a month by myself trying to get this together lol
<Daskreech> baudthief: You could listen in on this  conversation with kewlie though
<intelikey> what's up doc
* Daskreech grins at intelikey
<kewlie> i got the latest drivers and had them installed once, because glx and glxgears worked
<dr_willis> got the weekend off!
<dr_willis> :)
<kewlie> i could run open gl apps great
<Daskreech> kewlie: well install irssi and I'll play with you in the mean time
<intelikey> kewl bein's
<Daskreech>  baudthief you as well
<home_> hello everyone
<Daskreech> hi home_
<baudthief> Daskreech: turns out I already have the binary restricted drivers :p
<kewlie> ok brb ill go find this irssi
<Daskreech> kewlie, baudthief: ok I want you to press alt+Ctrl+F1 and login as yourself then press alt+Ctrl+F7
<Daskreech> that should bring you back here
<kewlie> ok
<kewlie> yes that works
<baudthief> yep
<Daskreech> kewlie: ok if you install irssi you can log into irc from the command line :)
<kewlie> cool
<kewlie> ill go do that
<Daskreech> so if for some reason you break X bad you can still get help here
<Daskreech> so if you press alt+ctrl+f1 and do a sudo apt-get install irssi
<Daskreech> you can then do a irssi -c irc.freenode.net
<Daskreech> when it comes up type /join #kubuntu
<Daskreech> and we can play some more :)
<intelikey> could put the channel on the command line too   ?
<Daskreech> You can ?
<kewlie> ok
<baudthief> lol got my laptop out
<Daskreech> Didn't look into it that much :)
<BaudXP> test
<Daskreech> intelikey: what's the switch ?
<Daskreech> BaudXP: This is from windows Xp ?
<intelikey> hehhe i don't use irssi.   for bx it's  -c  for channel  :)
<baudthief> yeah, can't convert laptop to ubuntu too lol - need my development apps on it
<Daskreech> cooties!!!
<baudthief> haha
<jason_> lol whoa
<kewlie> lol yah thats cool
<baudthief> jason_: does it remind you of days when the internet was so slow, that you'd spend the whole night and only get to see one woman? :p
<jason_> lol
<Daskreech> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<Daskreech> in anycase :-)
<jason_> oh man
<baudthief> haha
<Daskreech> well now you can play with your driverrs as much as you want and if you break something bad you can get help here :0
<Daskreech> ;-)
<jason_> my roomate just asked if this was some old bbs service lol
<hitmanWilly> there's an uphill battle...
<Daskreech> jason_: No would you like an old bbs service? :-)
<cntb> how to includedvd kubuntu in source.list
<cntb> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<baudthief> Daskreech: so binary drivers installed with apt aren't the latest?
<Daskreech> cntb: Is it a live DVD ?
<jason_> nah prodigy wore me out
<Daskreech> baudthief: No they are stable
<intelikey> well. Daskreech looks like i fumbled that one.   irssi doesn't support channel on the command line     not according to the man page anyway.
<cntb> yes Daskreech
<cntb> can it be used as a source
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: got there about 2 secs before me...
* intelikey knew there were reasons he liked bx better
<Daskreech> cntb: as far as I know it cannot be used as a source I could be very wrong give me a second
<cntb> for apt-get
<Kr4t05> Is there any way to just completely replace kicker?
<intelikey> hitmanWilly i had to install it to check....
<Kr4t05> I have AWN as a taskbar/systemtray, but I still want access to a K-menu
<cntb> well I need local repository and I hoped this would be it
<hitmanWilly> ahhh....
<cntb> np
<Daskreech> cntb: wait
<Daskreech> cntb: I could be wrong
<cntb> I am tired of installing from net all the time
<dr_willis> Kr4t05,  i think its doable.. but never bothered. :) ya could make a new desktop.session to run just what you want
<Daskreech> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Daskreech> Drat :)
<Kr4t05> dr_willis: Eh?
<Daskreech> cntb: have you tried apt-cdrom ?
<hitmanWilly> cntb: it doesn't really matter since they'll probably get re-downloaded in a couple upgrades anyway
<intelikey> oh well.   i looked.    and now tty24 [root@~]  urpme irssi
<Daskreech> hitmanWilly: you sir are joking :)
<dr_willis> Kr4t05,  make a new entry/desktop sessiin for your kdm  login that lods just the kde window manager, and your panel  perhaps
<Kr4t05> dr_willis: Ah...
<hitmanWilly> yes...and no
<Daskreech> cntb: put the dvd in and run apt-cdrom
<Daskreech> or sudo apt-cdrom
<intelikey> cntb i share your disdain of network installation of all software.
<jason_> lol nvidia still wants a xserver killed doh
<Daskreech> jason_: kill it then
<baudthief> hmm maybe I should just get rid of beryl :\
<jason_> dont know how, the only command ive seen is init 3 and that doesnt seem to do anything
<Daskreech> jason_: alt+ctrl+F2 -> Login -> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop -> <do install stuff>
<baudthief> or get another 1GB of ram lol, that way it'll take 4 days to fill up instead of 2 :p
<cntb> good thing about network it is most prolly updated
<Daskreech> baudthief: or get better drivers
<Daskreech> cntb: bad thing is it's sloooooow
<intelikey> cntb only if you have the updates and security repos enabled
<baudthief> Daskreech: that tutorial you showed me said to use restricted-manager to install the proper drivers, yet there's no option to change/upgrade?
<kewlie> oh thx
<Daskreech> baudthief: well if you installed the ones from nvidia's site they are newer than the ones that the restricted-manager installs so it has no incentive to change them
<baudthief> ahh I didn't, I just installed using apt-get - so I just head up to nvidia's site, download + install?
<intelikey> jason_ to learn a little of the very basics of job control.  you should first read the manual page on the man command so you'll kinda understand how to find/view manual pages.  then look at the infonode on    !cli
<jason_> i see that now
<intelikey> !cli | jason_  type; man man     then look here >
<intelikey> ooops where's the bot ?
<jason_> lol
<intelikey> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<intelikey> there  ^
<Daskreech> baudthief: wait. it's the apt-get driver behaving badly?
<jason_> i did the kdm stop and now im at the text command line thx
<baudthief> according to ubuntu-effects it is, they didnt ask what driver i'm using
<Daskreech> baudthief: they certainly know more than I do :)
<intelikey> jason_ at least make a note of that for future referance.  you'll be glad you did.
<baudthief> lol, ok so the drivers from the nvidia site are "better", or should I just not bother?
<Daskreech> baudthief: I don't know :)
<Daskreech> baudthief: this is where I turn you over to #ubuntu-effects to pester them :)
<baudthief> haha alright
<intelikey> /me can't install nvidia drivers  ;'(    </sniff>
<hitmanWilly> baudthief: actually, the ones from the site are worse for ubuntu that the repo ones
<hitmanWilly> baudthief: if you just want the latest ones, apt-get nvidia-glx-new
<pikko> hello...
<intelikey> assuming it's not legacy ^
<Daskreech> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<pikko> hi
<hitmanWilly> true...
<pikko> what's the topic?
<Daskreech> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<baudthief> ok, trying nvidia-glx-new
<intelikey> i see what happened on that bot call i messed up.... it's the second pipe. it sent the whole post to  >
<hitmanWilly> baudthief: what kind of card is it?
<baudthief> hitmanWilly: 7600GS
<baudthief> *nVidia
<hitmanWilly> baudthief: ok, youre fine with the -new ones then
<baudthief> sweet heh... I did an apt-get install nvidia-glx-new, it's done
<baudthief> what now?
<intelikey> does he need to configure ?
<hitmanWilly> baudthief: run sudo nvidia-xconfig, then reboot
<hitmanWilly> baudthief: full reboot, not just an X restart
<baudthief> Done
<baudthief> no probs heh, back soon, rebooting
<intelikey> what's that command to probe the monitor again ?
<BaudXP> haha... probe the monitor :p
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: ?
<flake> that's some serious p03n
<intelikey> yes to get the refresh rates and stuff that it supports
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: crap...i forget...
* hitmanWilly uses the monitor manual and sets them by hand....
<BaudXP> haha same
<intelikey> i did too   and if i find it again i'm gonna make a note and file it on three drives for safe keeping
<hitmanWilly> lol
<intelikey> forget that it   ^
<intelikey> oh yes, does unzip not support unpacking .exe archives ?
<intelikey> hmmm says they are... but i have a .exe that it doesn't unzip
<Daskreech> cntb: ping
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: are you sure its a zip exe or is it something like a .cab extractor?
<intelikey> Note that self-extracting ZIP files are supported, as with any other ZIP archive; just  specify  the .exe suffix (if any) explicitly. <<< man unzip said.
<intelikey> hitmanWilly hmmm well...   lemme check
<intelikey> FAH504-Linux.exe: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for
<intelikey> GNU/Linux 2.0.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.0.0, stripped
<intelikey> maybe it's not zipped....
<intelikey> well looks like it's not.   hehhe just expected the .exe to be a self extracting zip file   it's just an elf binary
<jason_> is it ok to let nvidia compile a kernel interface for my cards driver?
<dr_willis> that would be weird. :)
<hitmanWilly> jason_: yes
<hitmanWilly> jason_: it needs to do that to work
<dblespresso> anyone know how to tuen off http referrer in konqueror? not alot out there on this...
<dblespresso> er, turn off
<jason_> this os is way more involved than I thought
<jason_> but thats a good thing
<dblespresso> lol
<jason_> i use xp all day at work and no less than 4 times a day does the server or the terminals crash for no reason
<dblespresso> this os is what you will never leave when you become well-versed in it.
<jason_> lol it played n64 games im all for it
<intelikey> well ok.  now i have answers to these "people" (started to say kids...)  that come in asking about those  *.exe  for linux downloads from UNI.   they are ELF executables.   you just run them.
<intelikey> hitmanWilly you might want to note that also   ^
<dblespresso> lol@exe
* hitmanWilly notes it
<dblespresso> anyone know anything about http referrer in konqueror?
<intelikey> dblespresso yes i have no idea why it has a file extention.
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: maybe to not confuse the windows folks?
<hitmanWilly> which is an extremely bad idea imho
<intelikey> maybe.  but it has the reverse affect on the linux folk for whom it's intended  so....
<intelikey> yes mine too
<dblespresso> i think that linux, esp. ubuntu, is catering a little too much to the windows crowd in the hopes they'll find it easier
<intelikey> indeed
<mjn> greetings. i have a question about installing vmplayer via adept.
<hitmanWilly> well, they're starting to get the bloat factor down...
<mjn> is this the right place?
<dblespresso> there's a huge diff between bein a user and actually using computers
<intelikey> lol @ bloat factor...      "by a magnatude"    :}
<Daskreech> jason_: it does
<BaudXP> oh man, after installing the new drivers the video tearing problem is back, wont allow me to select a refresh rate above 54hz :(
<dblespresso> i actually thought about downloading the new fedora 7, but i've been using (k)ubuntu since it came out. i cannot seem to tear myself away...
<hitmanWilly> BaudXP: try adding the refresh into xorg.conf
<intelikey> 54HURTS    !
<mjn> after installing the vmplayer, it keeps on trying to configure the vmware network setting everytime i use the dpkg
<Daskreech> dblespresso: please do :) it might broaden you for a few months :)
<Daskreech> more knowledge is good
<titanix88> dblespresso: i was an windows fan & after ubuntu i don't like windows XP because it's cmd line is too weak!(i love GNU/Linux :)
<vit_> hola
<hitmanWilly> dblespresso: ive run pretty much every major distro/base out there at one point or another
<Daskreech> hi knapp_
<vit_> hola a todos
<dblespresso> been a linux user since '98. used red hat, then mandrake, now ubuntu
<intelikey> are they up to seven already....   'tisk tisk'  only seems like yesterday they forked...   i still have rh9
<Daskreech> hitmanWilly: and the best is haikuos isn't it? :)
<dblespresso> before that i was a mac user
<BaudXP> lol I should mention that 640x480 is the max res i'm allowed to choose too :p
<hitmanWilly> Daskreech: don't make me hurt you.../jk
<dblespresso> fedora doesn't seem to support my laptop near as well as ubuntu does
<Daskreech> hitmanWilly: awww don't be like that
<dblespresso> ubunti just *works*
<dblespresso> er, ubuntu
<Daskreech> hitmanWilly: I know the best one is $OSIUSENOW
<titanix88> btw everyone ,why not use GNU/Linux term? We need to give credits to FSF too, not just Linux Kernel Developers.
<hitmanWilly> lol, always is...
<Daskreech> titanix88: cool go right ahead :)
<Daskreech> hi jason_ How's that bbs kicking ?
<intelikey> BaudXP well ridiged rate and fixed size.  yep the new driver is working.   :)    all kidding aside.  i think you are but a step or two from getting that thing to produce the graphics it was made for...    unfortuneately i don't know the setps...
<intelikey> steps
<intelikey> eceh
<intelikey> even
<intelikey> i'll get back on home key some day.
<dblespresso> titanix... RMS is nice and all, but linux is just a kernel, not an OS. each distro throws in its own userland and makes it an actual distro. the term linux is generic and works well for what it's intended to do... convey information
<Daskreech> dblespresso: please don't start a Political row in here
<intelikey> dblespresso actually the kernel is the os all the rest is fluff
<Daskreech> intelikey: and you don't encourage it :-P
<intelikey> Daskreech i do too
<Daskreech> You are all welcomed to chat about it in OT
<dblespresso> a kernel without a userland is not an OS, bro. it's just a kernel
<Daskreech> !OT
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<intelikey> oh never mind.
<Daskreech> dblespresso, intelikey and titanix88: Chat away in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Daskreech> I want to encourage the discussion just not in here
<BaudXP> intelikey: argh :(
<intelikey> BaudXP what did i do now ?
<Tm_Konvi> agreed
<titanix88> dblespresso, intelikey and titanix88: well let's go offtopic. they just want to use k/ubuntu in ur everyline :(
<Tm_Konvi> hm, no superpowers
<Daskreech> Tm_Konvi: my cow doesn't have it either :(
<Tm_Konvi> Daskreech: well,just should take over my normal client
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> yeah that !   @ Daskreech
<intelikey> Tm_Konvi what issue exactly ?
<Tm_Konvi> intelikey: er?
<Daskreech> hi nik
<intelikey> Tm_T oh nevermind  thought you were having an issue.   sorry, misunderstood the "<Tm_Konvi> hm, no superpowers"
<intelikey> Tm_Konvi ^
<Tm_Konvi> hmm, looks like I once again have over one minute pings
<intelikey> someone trying to kick your door down ?
<Tm_Konvi> intelikey: what issue where?
<Tm_Konvi> intelikey: ah that issue, hostmask in access list
<Tm_Konvi> so, should take Tm_T in action to be able to wear that silly hat
<Tm_Konvi> woohoo, less than 6 hours left downloading!
* Tm_Konvi already spent over 26 hours
<BaudXP> oh man, this is crap - I can't change my display resolution to anything higher than 640x480
<BaudXP> what was the point of the new drivers!
<hendaus> titanix88: wb
<Tm_Konvi> and just for get my Kubuntu uptodate
<Daskreech> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Daskreech> BaudXP: ^^^
<intelikey> Tm_Konvi oh my!  not on dialup are you ?
<titanix88> hendaus: long time no see :)
<hendaus> :)
<Tm_Konvi> harhar, and should update KDE4 svn too, that will take day or two too =)
<hendaus> titanix88:  i need u urgent
<Tm_Konvi> intelikey: well, sort of yes, gprs, that means dialup using gsm phone
<LeeJunFan> So all the blazing speeds of dial-up with twice the latency? :)
<Tm_Konvi> intelikey: so, dialup modem with high latency =)
<dr_willis> Hmm.. are thses "SD" memory cards for camera like real  senestive? ive had 2 die on me in the last week.
<Daskreech> Yeah
<LeeJunFan> dr_willis: make sure they aren't mounted with sync option if they are fat FS.
<di_> hi, how do i get konqueror to close a tab when i middle click it?
<dr_willis> one only lasted a week.
<dr_willis> using them in my gp2x player/handheld.
<dr_willis> the silly thing aint even showing up in fdisk.
<dr_willis> windows aint even seeing the one either.
<Daskreech> di_: middle click drags tabs or opens URLS
<di_> Daskreech: oh
<di_> i think i just have to get used to that
<di_> thanks anyway
<di_> kde rocks
<Daskreech> di_: Yeah you'll use Ctrl+W a lot more
<di_> just wondering how to get the window list bar to show only apps open on the current desktop
<di_> because im using 5-sided 3d beryl
<Dragnslcr> Right-click the taskbar and go to Configure Panel
<intelikey> i would normally call the bot on that...   !beryl
<Dragnslcr> In the Taskbar section there's an option to show/hide windows from all desktops
<di_> there is?
<intelikey> Dragnslcr in beryl ?
<di_> Dragnslcr: i can't find that option
<intelikey> i think i may have found a new cpu fan !!! scratch that, used cpu fan for my main box.   it's hard to find old parts new any more.
<intelikey> this case fan is too noisy to use for a cpu fan.  maybe i just used too big a case fan.  or too high a voltage
<di_> Dragnslcr: ah
<di_> i had to disable beryl first and use kwin
<di_> thanks
<di_> oh wait
<di_> sigh
<intelikey> !beryl | di_ you may find more helpfull help where beryl is supported.
<ubotu> di_ you may find more helpfull help where beryl is supported.: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Dragnslcr> Oh, guess that's only in vanilla KDE
<Dragnslcr> Sorry 'bout that
<di_> its ok
<di_> ill live with it fine
<intelikey> just ignore me.
<Dragnslcr> I would imagine Beryl has the same option somewhere
<di_> hmm
<intelikey> no body ever reads what i write anyway...
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<Solifugus> How do you play videos in caffeine?  I mean, openning a video file with caffeine shows my some options like playlist, play dvd, etc.. how do I play the stinking video I double-clicked on in the first place?
<Solifugus> It's just this mpeg-4 video: http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl/gallery/videos.html
<intelikey> !mpg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> prolly not relevent.
<intelikey> but could be a codec issue
<Solifugus> how do you get codecs?  i read shuttleworth saying that ubuntu makes it easy to get codecs
<intelikey> you have libxine-extracodecs (!sp) installed ?
<dr_willis> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jean> hello
<jean> how to rar unrar?
<intelikey> isn't that like the same infonode ?   anything from vlc to avi sill hit that same infonode  ^
<jean> latest kubuntu
<Daskreech> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<jean> thanx!
<intelikey> !unrar | jean
<ubotu> jean: please see above
<Solifugus> libxine-extracodecs is installing now..
<jean> thanx guys!
<jean> ;o)
<intelikey> Solifugus i make you no promices but, that's supposed to fix it.   you should really give the page ubotu mentioned a once over.
<Solifugus> thanks.. its at least some things to try..
<intelikey> Freejack_CSI ?      money for nothing  and that stupid TV show  ???
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<Daskreech> hi leileilol
<leileilol> nihao
<jwallingford> in suse we used packman and guru for repositories.... is there anything like that for kubuntu?
<Daskreech> !adept
<dr_willis> ubuntu uses the apt system
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Dragnslcr> I gotta say, Adept rocks
<jfrerichs> hi i have been trying to get my logitech bluetooth mouse to auto connect but I cant seem to get it anyone know how?
<Dragnslcr> jfrerichs- when your system boots?
<intelikey> Dragnslcr ever break dpkg yet ?
<Dragnslcr> intelikey- heh, nope
<Daskreech> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<jwallingford> dr_willis: is there a list of repositories and what they have anywhere? can i use packman and guru in ubuntu?
<jfrerichs> ya im on a laptop so i would like to do it whenever
<pawitp> Isn't bluetooth kinda automatic with kde?
<Datalanche> Is there a Qt based Winamp-like media player? I know I could just install beep or use amarok, but I really want a smaller player to throw stuff around in without messing up my amarok playlists and stuff
<Daskreech> Datalanche: I just use kaffiene for that
<jfrerichs> my bluetooth works if i do a hidd --search in terminal but cant auto
<intelikey> Dragnslcr dpkg/apt/whatever is good.  but it's not all that.   i have had more trubble with it than i ever did with urpmi in mandrake [8-10]     but there really is no "perfect" package management.
<dr_willis> jwallingford,  packman and guru are a totally different system. Ubuntu/Kubuntu uses apt and its related tools
<dr_willis> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Datalanche> yeah that's what I've been doing.. it works but I was just wondering if there was a Qt alternative to beep
<Dragnslcr> jfrerichs- take a look at /etc/default/bluetooth
<intelikey> Datalanche sox if you don't need a gui frontend
<Dragnslcr> jfrerichs- make sure BLUETOOTH_ENABLED and HIDD_ENABLED are set to 1
<jfrerichs> ya i did that already
<pawitp> intelikey: That's not qt
<Dragnslcr> Then do this line (change it where it already is)- HIDD_OPTIONS="--connect 00:01:02:03:04:05 --connect 00:06:07:08:09:0A --server"
<jfrerichs> i also added hidd options
<intelikey> pawitp no it's not.
<Dragnslcr> jfrerichs- obviously those MAC addresses should be the addresses for your devices
<intelikey> pawitp it's not gtk either
<jfrerichs> ya i have it that way
<Dragnslcr> jfrerichs- if you have only a mouse (I have a mouse and keyboard), you'd only have one --connect
<jfrerichs> yep i do
<jfrerichs> should i take out the --master
<Dragnslcr> You can try
<jfrerichs> and leave the --server
<intelikey> Datalanche i think there is a kde app... give me a sec.
<intelikey> kaffeine - versatile media player for KDE 3
<intelikey> kmplayer - media player for KDE
<Datalanche> Yeah, I have those two
<intelikey> kdemultimedia - multimedia apps from the official KDE release
<Dragnslcr> jfrerichs- I know it took a while for me to get it working right. Try checking some of these pages: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=bluetooth&titlesearch=Titles
<intelikey> kaboodle - light, embedded media player for KDE
<intelikey> Datalanche that's the one i'm thinking of  ^
<Datalanche> okay, I'll give it a look. Thanks!
<intelikey> may not be what you want but worth a shot
<baudthief> is there a way to rename "Remote share (blah) on blah" icons that appear on the desktop, or at least stop them from appearing on the desktop to begin with?
<intelikey> baudthief unless it has changed, right click the desktop and you can configure it to display device icons as you like.
<jfrerichs> thaanks il try looking at those pages ill get back to you thanks dragslcr
<intelikey> some all or none
<intelikey> baudthief and don't be a thief,  no one likes thieves.  :)
<baudthief> intelikey: does it require a reboot to take effect?
<baudthief> But i like theifing :\
<intelikey> baudthief no.
<baudthief> intelikey: Then it's not working :p
<intelikey> baudthief this is not that M$ reboot os
<pawitp> The only thing linux need reboot for is the kernel
<intelikey> you may have to umount the share   but not a reboot.
<intelikey> pawitp almost,
<pawitp> intelikey: What else does it needs reboot for
<intelikey> pawitp well kernel or some kernel related  "modules"  that can't be rmmod'd
<pawitp> intelikey: That's kernel anyway, you're cheating!
<baudthief> intelikey: Umounted but still no effect, I disabled mouted/unmounted smb/nfs shares from appearing but they're still there
<pawitp> baudthief: Try relogin
<baudthief> np
<intelikey> baudthief well that's the place.   look again.   if pawitp's sujestion doesn't do it...
<defcon> gnome or kde?
<intelikey> defcon blackbox !
<defcon> ;] 
<defcon> blackbox better than fluxbox?
<pawitp> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<intelikey> flux is a fork of black
<defcon> blackbox work well on ubuntu?
<intelikey> yes it does.  but if you like kde you prolly wont think much of bb
<pawitp> And who likes the name "bubuntu"?
<jfrerichs> Dragslcr i have read most of those pages before how did you get yours to work
<fati> bb is cool, but once you try fluxbox you won't want to bother hehe
<intelikey> pawitp mark shuttelworth ?
<Dragnslcr> I dunno, I just kept trying stuff until it did
<jfrerichs> k
<pawitp> intelikey: You never know
<intelikey> fati i've used both.
<Bicchi> besides gnome/kde/xfce, are there any other desktops environments been supported?
<fati> intelikey: :O
* fati looks sheepish
<intelikey> fati i like twm   but they broke it in  the  LTS release
<LetoAtreides> Ok, an app I developed that works 100% in the 10 distros I tried, crashes X when I move the window in 7.04, how can I see what happened?
<Daskreech> intelikey: Why did it stop shipping?
<fati> intelikey: twm! that's hardcore
<intelikey> "<Daskreech> intelikey: Why did it stop shipping?"   you totaly lost me.  ?
<Daskreech> LetoAtreides: start X and it from a virtual terminal and write the error log to a file
<Daskreech> intelikey: twm they stopped shipping it with X.org
<intelikey> fati and minimalist!
<Daskreech>  it used to ship with Xfree
<fati> intelikey: i used to use fluxbox primarily, and then i realized i had all this memory i wasn't using and it needed to go somewhere, so now i'm kde bound hehe
<pawitp> !twm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> Daskreech yeah i don't know why.
<intelikey> !info twm
<ubotu> twm: Tab window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.1-4build1 (feisty), package size 93 kB, installed size 284 kB
<hitmanWilly> its when they went to the modular X...and ubuntu didn't bring in that module :P
<hitmanWilly> im guessing
<intelikey> hitmanWilly you have that on good authority or is that a guess ?
<intelikey> shoot too late...
<Daskreech> hitmanWilly: Hmm I'll look into that
<LetoAtreides> what is the name of the meta package that installs build tools?
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: still comes with it on gentoo
<Daskreech> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<hitmanWilly> intelikey: at least with the monolithic version
<LetoAtreides> anyone know?
<Daskreech> !b-e | LetoAtreides
<ubotu> LetoAtreides: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<dr_willis> LetoAtreides,  the bot just told ya :)
<LetoAtreides> I didnt ask that
<LetoAtreides> not the Q I asked
<dr_willis> its on that tips page
<intelikey> hitmanWilly yeah.  but i'm thinking it's just a dependancy thing.  you can set it as a dep. for the meta package or not.  so it's distro choice.     "now i'm guessing"
<dr_willis> its build-essentials or essential or extential
<hitmanWilly> :)
<dr_willis> or exponetial
<LetoAtreides> ah ok I read the last parts of the bot msg and didnt realze it because that didnt apply
<dr_willis> of course ya proberly need a lot of OTHER dev packages as well
<dr_willis> depending on what you are doing
<intelikey> dr_willis exostentialism ?
<dr_willis> hmm !be used tobe different factoid
<dr_willis> Build-Exoskeleton
<dr_willis> !build-esential
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about build-esential - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LetoAtreides> yeah for some reason my app is not compiling, it doesnt find std::string
<dr_willis> !find build
<ubotu> Found: artsbuilder, build-essential, dh-buildinfo, libextutils-cbuilder-perl, libmodule-build-perl (and 43 others)
<dr_willis> !find essential
<ubotu> Found: build-essential
<LetoAtreides> something is missing
<dr_willis> install build-essential  - if you have not allready done so
<intelikey> you dropped one "s"    misspelled ^
<hitmanWilly> can you grep with the bo?
<hitmanWilly> bot*
<dr_willis> Build Exponetial = for fast growing projects. :)
<intelikey> no.  but it can search and will only display about five hits.
<intelikey> @ hitmanWilly
<hitmanWilly> so i see :)
<dr_willis> !find porn
<ubotu> Found: pornview
<dr_willis> :)
<hitmanWilly> lol
<LetoAtreides> hrm, nope, I think this version  of kubuntu is broken
<dr_willis> !find elvis
<ubotu> Found: elvis, elvis-common, elvis-console, elvis-tiny, elvis-tools
<hitmanWilly> !info pornview
<ubotu> pornview: Image and movie viewer/manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-7 (feisty), package size 223 kB, installed size 664 kB
<intelikey> hitmanWilly also it strips escape chars. so you can't have much fun with it...
<hitmanWilly> ah, crap...
<intelikey> LetoAtreides ?
<LetoAtreides> yes?
<intelikey> what error ?
<LetoAtreides> An app I made that builds 100% in every distro (even 6.10) and runs perfectly in them as well, will NOT build or run in 7.04
<Daskreech> !pastebin | LetoAtreides
<ubotu> LetoAtreides: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> LetoAtreides sounds like something just not installed.    may we see the error ?
<jwallingford> so there was no way for me to set a root password. The password it asks for on any administrative things is my users password. When I try and login as root my password does not work. Why is this? Is kubuntu's security different from other linux distros ive used or did i just miss something during installation?
<intelikey> !root | jwallingford
<ubotu> jwallingford: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Daskreech> jwallingford: and yes you are right it is different
<Daskreech> jwallingford: root is disabled by default
<intelikey> jwallingford you can   sudo -i   for a root shell     you can set the root password with   sudo passwd        and you can read the page to learn all about it  ^
<baudthief> Found the cause of the video tearing :(
<dr_willis> jwallingford,  you can set a actual root password. but its best to elarn to use the sudo system
<baudthief> seems as though I need to decide whether I want uber-smooth beryl effects, or smooth playing video
<dr_willis> jwallingford,  ubuntu tries to keep things VERY SECURE by default
<LetoAtreides> intelikey I pasted the build err
<LetoAtreides> the runtime err I dont know, it kills X and KDE restarts
<dr_willis> night all
<intelikey> LetoAtreides url ?
<LetoAtreides> for?
<LetoAtreides> look at like 2 of my comments up
<LetoAtreides> for the build err
<jwallingford> ok thank you guys... do you suggest i change the sudo password? Seems to me it would be more secure to have a different password for sudo
<intelikey> <LetoAtreides> intelikey I pasted the build err <<<< url please ?
<intelikey> !paste | LetoAtreides
<ubotu> LetoAtreides: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<LetoAtreides> I pasted in chan, its just 1 line (its the same bulid err over and over) a link err really
<Daskreech> jwallingford: to change your sudo password you change your password
<intelikey> oh i'll look again.
<Daskreech> jwallingford: if you want to make it more secure make a better password and the enter system becomes more secure
<Daskreech> LetoAtreides: We never got ti
<Daskreech> it
<alakhia> does anyone know where I can get GL/glut.h from?
<LetoAtreides> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23682/
<LetoAtreides> thats the jist of the build err
<intelikey> looking
<Daskreech> alakhia: No. I'm guessing freeglut-dev
<LetoAtreides> about 3000 lines of that, every place I have an std::string
<Daskreech> !find freeglut
<ubotu> Found: freeglut3, freeglut3-dbg, freeglut3-dev
<Daskreech> !info freeglut3-dev
<ubotu> freeglut3-dev: OpenGL Utility Toolkit development files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.0-5 (feisty), package size 151 kB, installed size 584 kB
<intelikey> LetoAtreides maybe    libstdc++6-dev - The GNU Standard C++ Library v3 (development files)
<Daskreech> alakhia: try freeglut3-dev
<Daskreech> alakhia: or glutg3-dev
<alakhia> Daskreech: Yes, that was it ... freeglut3-dev! Thanks!
<Daskreech> cool
<alakhia> Daskreech: :-)
<LetoAtreides> intellikey still same err
* intelikey looks deeper into this issue....
<LetoAtreides> are you on 7.04 intelikey?
<LetoAtreides> brb  (maybe) going to try and run an older bulid
<intelikey> LetoAtreides no i'm not.
<Daskreech> intelikey: you should be able to /media from the command line :(
<LetoAtreides> Ok that crashed too
<LetoAtreides> is anyone on 7.04 that is willing to run my app and see if its just me that crashes?
<intelikey> Daskreech ?
<LetoAtreides> damn
<intelikey> LetoAtreides i still think that's a lib missing.  but can't find which.
<LetoAtreides> how would that crash X?
<intelikey> uncle google "undefined reference to `std:" might find it.
<LetoAtreides> are you on 7.04 ?  if so www.rpgds.com is where my dl is
<LetoAtreides> I tried that
<intelikey> not sure how it would crash X,     and no i'm not but i have seen that error before.
<LetoAtreides> well thats the bulid err, crashing X might be resated
<intelikey> or related even
<LetoAtreides> sorry dvorak, still learning :)
<intelikey> <--- typo king.   no need to aplogiZe
<jwallingford> ok im having issues with this. this is the link givin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu, however this is for an old version of kubuntu. I have a newer one and mine looks nothing like what is on this page. I have 7.04
<Daskreech> intelikey: I'm playing some songs from ogg123 but I can't share them with the world :(
<intelikey> Daskreech i'm sorry.
<intelikey> you wanting to streem them or export them or what ?
* Daskreech is listening to Hippopotamus by Dekker, Desmond & The Aces (eponymous) [Amarok] 
<Daskreech> Just wanted to do that :)
<Stratys> sup peeps
<hitmanWilly> whats the deal with dvorak keyboards anyway? is it supposed to be faster or what?
<Stratys> I have a question about DeVeDe
<LetoAtreides> more natural layout
<intelikey> jwallingford did you hit the 7.04 link on that page ?
<jwallingford> i didnt see one
<intelikey> it's there.
* hitmanWilly is to used to his standard qwerty
<jwallingford> oh haha i found it
<jwallingford> right up top where i wasnt looking
<jwallingford> sorry for the dumb question
<intelikey> jwallingford i'm not sure that will get you going tho.    if you need help with the repos.  check back in here.
<hitmanWilly> jwallingford: don't worry about it, this is #kubuntu, we embrace dumb questions here :P
<Nuked> heh hitmanWilly
<intelikey> do we ?
<intelikey> oh you mean like that one....  duh.
<hitmanWilly> more so than any other linux channel i know
<Daskreech> hitmanWilly: if they took a bath
<Nuked> heres one hitmanWilly how do i turn off those darn kde sounds
<Nuked> Daskreech: occasionallz
<Nuked> z
<Nuked> y
<Nuked> depends on the phases of the mood
<Nuked> n
<hitmanWilly> Nuked: its in kcontrol, under sound sytem, just uncheck enable sound system
<Nuked> sorrz
<Nuked> you misunderstood
<intelikey> no   it's system sounds.  not sound system.
<hitmanWilly> meh...whatever :P
<jwallingford> ok i see how to add links to repositories but what i am looking for is a list of repositories. I just want to be able to install the newest (non beta) releases of all software available
<jwallingford> for instance i want codecs, and i would like a later version of thunderbird than 1.5
<Nuked> I meant hitmanWilly that was supposed to be one of the "dumb" questions
<hitmanWilly> Nuked: oh, duh...
<Stratys> I am converting avi's to dvd with DeVeDe
<Stratys> video works great
<Stratys> but the sound is highly distorted
<Stratys> any ideas?
<hitmanWilly> jwallingford: you may want to check out the seveas repo....it seems to be pretty popular
<hitmanWilly> !seveas | jwallingford
<ubotu> jwallingford: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Nuked> hitmanWilly: which do you prefer from the GUI clients... konversation, or xchat (or other)
<hitmanWilly> Nuked: kvirc when im in a gui
<intelikey> jwallingford "would like a later version" may not be a realistic goal.  but there have been sever repos lists posted on the web.    basicly     deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main universe multiverse restricted        and repete for security and updates listings.
<hitmanWilly> Nuked: irssi otherwise :)
<intelikey> sever repos lists == several listings.
<Nuked> be back in a bit
<hitmanWilly> k
* Daskreech is listening to M People - La Vida Loca from 1.FM - The 90's [Amarok] 
<intelikey> !worksforme | jwallingford
<ubotu> jwallingford: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<intelikey> Daskreech i thought that script was taboo in here ?
<titanix88> hendaus: i'm back.
<Daskreech> jwallingford: What version of Kubuntu are you using?
<intelikey> feisty
<Daskreech> intelikey: I think it was voodoo :)
<intelikey> voodoo is taboo ?
<Daskreech> thunderbird is 1.5 in feisty? That sucks
<arun> hey people.. i want to format my hard drive completely.. it has windows xp installed on it right now, but i want to delete every thing on the drive.. clean it
<Daskreech> !easysource | jwallingford
<ubotu> jwallingford: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<arun> can i format it by running a ubuntu live cd
<arun> and formatting my c drive from konsole
<Daskreech> Sure why not
<arun> Daskreech: how do i do that? what command?
<intelikey> arun yes you can.
<intelikey> arun the install process will give an option to use the whole disk
<Daskreech> qtparted
<arun> intelikey: i dont want to install kubuntu on it, i just want to clean the hard drive
<jwallingford> 7.04 Daskreech
<Stratys> any help on my ??
<premier_> hello, I'm having trouble with beryl... kdesktop seems to conflict with beryl
<arun> can i run the live cd and delete everything on the hard drive through a konsole command?
<Daskreech> arun: sure sudo fdisk
<intelikey> arun dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<your_hd>         maybe hda ?
<arun> which one should i use? :)
<intelikey> if you are really looking to wipe it clean    dd
<arun> ok
<pollyo> Doesn't fdisk simply clear the partition table?
<intelikey> if you just want to redo the partition table   cfdisk
<hitmanWilly> arun: mkfs is what i would reccommend, but that's just me
<jwallingford> ok so is Ubuntu backports project all stable released software or non stable (beta) softwares?
<intelikey> pollyo yes.
<arun> once i wipe it clean, i can still boot from a cd right
<Daskreech> !info mozilla-thunderbiird gutsy
<hitmanWilly> arun: yes, should be able to
<premier_> !beryl
<ubotu> Package mozilla-thunderbiird does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<arun> hitmanWilly: thanks.. what does mkfs do?
<intelikey> arun should be able to.  if you can't there is something really screwy
<premier_> !thunderbird
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<hitmanWilly> arun: similar to the dos format cmd
<Daskreech> premier_: asked in #beryl ?
<arun> well, i am wiping it clean for a friend.. he's using a vaio, it seems like a strange machine
<premier_> Daskreech: over and over again
<intelikey> arun mkfs = make file system.      kinda like  format.com  in that other os
<hitmanWilly> arun: they are
<Daskreech> What? arun that kinda makes no sense :)
<arun> he asked me to re-install windows for him, but apparently vaios dont boot from cds (unless it's from the manufacturer)
<Daskreech> premier_: and #ubuntu-effects though it's the same folks :)
<hitmanWilly> Daskreech: vaio's are weird like that
<arun> arun: what he told me is, instead of booting from the cd directly, first clean the hard disk and then try booting
<arun> so i want to clean it first
<Daskreech> arun: ha ha :) How are you going to use the live CD then ?
<arun> arun: according to him, if there's no OS installed, it boots from the live cd
<hitmanWilly> im just surprised they don't complete with a preinstalled rootkit :P
<arun> even though CDs are first in the boot swquence
<Daskreech> arun: try pressing F11 or F12 at the bboot up sequence
<arun> Daskreech: i did, nothing works
<hitmanWilly> s/complete/come
<hitmanWilly> arun: del maybe?
<intelikey> hitmanWilly they do come with a root kit installed don't they ?
<hitmanWilly> i don't know, but it wouldn't surprise me
<Daskreech> intelikey: only if you took the optional music
<LetoAtreides> Hrmmm doing more research, its not all STD:: types, just string and a couple others because cout and friends work fine
<intelikey> oh
<arun> ok i'm trying the live cd now, and your command intelikey
<arun> here goes nothing :)
<Stratys> does anyone know a good program to convert avi to dvd?
<premier_> Daskreech: I'm running out of ideas... none of the places I usually go for help are working
<premier_> Daskreech: should I file a bug report or something?
<Daskreech> premier_: what does the --replace commands give you ?
<titanix88> arun: F8 works for me.
<Daskreech> or the beryl-manager ?
<premier_>  Daskreech: it doesn't seem to change anything
<premier_> Daskreech: beryl-manager starts automatically when I boot
<premier_> Daskreech: but it doesn't start beryl for some reason
<Daskreech> premier_: it has a menu option to jump to optional WM
<Daskreech> premier_: what is it set to?
<titanix88> premier_: maybe not configured Xgl.
<LetoAtreides> This code (basic hello world) will give me that err btw
<LetoAtreides> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23684/
<premier_> Daskreech: I wasn't running for some reason... anyway, its set to kwine
<arun> i'm planning to buy a macbook soon.. do you guys think it's a good idea
<premier_> titanix88: how can I be sure?  I know I'm running Xgl
<LetoAtreides> if anyone on 7.0.4  cares to compile it
<premier_> whats the linux support for intel based macs?  Have they fixed it yet?
<Daskreech> premier_: switch it to beryl and see what it does
<LetoAtreides> intelikey: look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23684/ it wont compile
<premier_> Daskreech: well, it refreshes something, but nothing comes of it... I'm still in kwin
<intelikey> yeah just did.
<arun> the vaio loaded the kubuntu live cd, but didnt boot the windows cd
<titanix88> premier_ start beryl from cmd line.
<arun> weird
<Daskreech> Is the windows Cd bootable?
<intelikey> LetoAtreides and you do have "build-essential" installed.   just dubble checking...
<LetoAtreides> intelikey: if you comment out the string part and still use the STD::cout, it will compile fine
<LetoAtreides> yes
<titanix88> arun: linux got better support for hardware :) !
<intelikey> hmmmm
<LetoAtreides> it finds the lib that std is in, but that lib is missing vital parts
<premier_> titanix88: it always says "beryl: Another window manager is already running on screen: 0"
<arun> Daskreech: it is
<premier_> titanix88: it also breaks something... I'm not able to use any window after typing "beryl" into the command line... I have to reload kde from the beryl manager icon
<intelikey> LetoAtreides file a bug !
<intelikey> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<LetoAtreides> intelikey: I will, but it means until its fixed I can use this
<intelikey> LetoAtreides i know,
<LetoAtreides> and all my end users cant use my software
<intelikey> LetoAtreides i can't change that tho.
<LetoAtreides> yeah I know...
<premier_> hey, when I select text in the konsole, recently its been making the selected portion black-on-black... I use white on black text in konsole
<titanix88> premier_:settings->schema
<intelikey> LetoAtreides what was that dl url again ?  and is the source there ?
<LetoAtreides> no source, but the dl url is www.rpgds.com
<intelikey> premier_ that can be set in the konsole menu in two places in settings.
<LetoAtreides> I know its linked to that src I pasted not compiling
<intelikey> either a schema or specifically setting that colour.
<arun> intelikey: i tried your method, it says directory /dev/zero/ does not exist
<intelikey> LetoAtreides k.
<intelikey> arun i didn't say /dev/zero/     dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda     (assuming hda)
<arun> ah ok
<arun> sorry
<arun> added the slash by mistake
<hitmanWilly> ok, see y'all later...sleep now, work tommorrow
<arun> intelikey: it says permission denied
<LetoAtreides> intelikey: wouldnt you know it, the bug system is offline right now
<LetoAtreides> lol its back, that was scary
<intelikey> that command will write zeros until the "of=" is full.   i.e. the whole disk will be over writen with "goose eggs"   MBR and all.       and nothing will let you write to the hd without   "root" permissions.  i.e.  sudo command....
<intelikey> @ arun  ^
<intelikey> sorry i'm lagging right now. and my posts may seem incohearant for a little while.
<arun> so i should sudo dd ?
<arun> ok did that
<arun> something happened
<arun> xxxx records in
<arun> xxxxx records out
<arun> i'm assuming that was supposed to happen?
<LetoAtreides> intelikey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/118338
<intelikey> probably too quick.  arun.  what was the number ?
<intelikey> LetoAtreides k.
<parepakisslang> hello. is pidgin already available on synaptic/apt? i want to replace gaim w/o hassles.
<intelikey> LetoAtreides and thank you for the report there.
<intelikey> !find pidgin
<ubotu> Package/file pidgin does not exist in feisty
<LetoAtreides> Gonna install a different Linux, I hope this gets fixed soon!
<parepakisslang> oic. thanks ubotu and intelikey
<arun> 1033449+0 records in and out
<arun> intelikey ^
<intelikey> LetoAtreides me too.
<intelikey> LetoAtreides and good luck with the new distro/version.
<Daskreech> !info pidgin gutsy
<ubotu> pidgin: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.0+dfsg.1-3ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1766 kB, installed size 4972 kB
<intelikey> arun then that should be about right.   small disk ?
<arun> 30gb i think
<|lostbyte|> !info graphics.h
<ubotu> Package graphics.h does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Daskreech> |lostbyte|: Hmm?
<arun> intelikey: so it's wiped clean?
<|lostbyte|> Daisuke_Ido, i want to know why graphics.h is missing from my includes..
<intelikey> arun that was only about   504m
<intelikey> arun you didn't add a number on the /dev/hda   did you ?
<arun> intelikey: so what do i do then
<arun> intelikey: nope
<intelikey> hmmmm.
<buti> hi
<intelikey> well you can run "sudo cfdisk " now and see what it does.  arun
<arun> intelikey: ok hold on
<arun> intelikey: fatal error, cannot get disk size
<buti> ata has changed from kernel 2.6.20-15 to 2.6.20-16
<intelikey> arun if it finds partitions you didn't blank it. (stating the obvious)
<buti> now my noteboook won't wake up from standby
<arun> intelikey: it returns a 'FATAL ERROR: cannot get disk size'
<buti> my disk was detected as sda on 2.6.20-15, now it's back to hda.
<intelikey> arun mmmm   add the device node.      sudo cfdisk /dev/<disk>      i assumed hda
<buti> can someone help me fix this?
<arun> ok
<intelikey> buti fix ?   what do you want it to be ?
<arun> intelikey: same
<Daskreech> !find graphics.h
<buti> intelikey: i want it to go back to sda. the pata driver works much better
<ubotu> File graphics.h found in liballegro4.2-dev, libhippocanvas-dev, libmpich-mpd1.0-dev, libmpich-shmem1.0-dev, libmpich1.0-dev (and 5 others)
<buti> intelikey: at least it makes my laptop wake up
<intelikey> arun what does    sudo fdisk -l     tell us ?
<Stratys> anyone know why I get shitty audio when i use DeVeDe for my encoding?
<intelikey> buti ok you need to enable scsi emulation for all hd's    i think that can be done in the initramfs.img   but you need to google it.
<Daskreech> !language | Stratys
<ubotu> Stratys: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<buti> intelikey: ok, that's a hint, thanks
<intelikey> buti knoppix is well known for using scsi emulation    you can check what they do...
<Stratys> sorry bout that but at least someone or thing acknowledged me
<buti> intelikey: interestingly ubuntu kernel 2.6.20-15 did use scsi. i'll first check what they did ;-)
<intelikey> buti yes they did.  i think it has caused more problems than it fixed though.
<buti> intelikey: so just for me it's a regression
<Daskreech> What's DevDe?
<intelikey> yeah
<Stratys> it is an encoder program
<buti> intelikey: if it's hda, then there is a patch for my laptop on launchpad, that fixes wake-up by reseting ide in the ide driver
<Stratys> changing avi's to mpg or dvd's
<intelikey> !info devede
<ubotu> devede: Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.9-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 449 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<intelikey> buti cool.  and you won't need scsi emulation with that...
<arun> intelikey: could i run the kubuntu installer get to the part about formatting everything and then exit before installing kubuntu
<buti> no
<buti> intelikey: but it didn't find its way into the kernel
<buti> intelikey: i put it up quite some time ago
<pawitp> Can I use kdevelop for php programming or there is a better ide?
<intelikey> arun you can.  but i'm not sure it will format to vfat  or ntfs arun
<LetoAtreides> pawitp: bsuefish or something like that
<buti> intelikey: maybe it isn't pretty... i'm not a real kernel hacker :-p
<LetoAtreides> blue*
<pawitp> !info bluefish
<ubotu> bluefish: advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-1 (feisty), package size 1570 kB, installed size 6724 kB
<pawitp> 1. That's Gtk+, 2. It's html
<LetoAtreides> I used it for php too, its got syntax hilite
<LetoAtreides> whats wrong with GTK (besides its ugly) ?
<pawitp> LetoAtrides: Ugly
<intelikey> kate has syntax highlighting
<pawitp> intelikey: Then kdevelop should too
<dregorth> is kdevelop good for python programming or is there a better one? :/
<intelikey> vim has syntax highlighting
<LetoAtreides> kate uses sessions ugg
<Daskreech> !info quanta
<ubotu> quanta: web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2382 kB, installed size 5728 kB
<pawitp> You can write anything with kdevelop then
<intelikey> !kdevelop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdevelop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !info kdevelop
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.4.0-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 8594 kB, installed size 26204 kB
<Daskreech> !IDE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daskreech> !develop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about develop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daskreech> !development
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about development - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pawitp> !find develop
<ubotu> Found: developers-reference, developers-reference-fr, egroupware-developer-tools, firefox-webdeveloper, harden-development (and 18 others)
<LetoAtreides> yeah, but its setup as  C++ ide, you can use it for project management though
* Daskreech kicks the bot
<intelikey> strick three your out Daskreech
<Daskreech> intelikey: there is one that list out webdev IDEs
<jussi01> !eclipse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LetoAtreides> ewww
<jussi01> !info eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 124 kB, installed size 412 kB
<intelikey> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<intelikey> Daskreech that one ?
<LetoAtreides> nvu is BAD for php
<Daskreech> Could have sworn it had kdevelop in there
<dregorth> !python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mach3>  how can i (or can i) access files on a second harddrive (ntfs) in k/ubuntu.. for example, play media files from my windows drive?
<LetoAtreides> it has a habit of re arranging your code and deleting what it doesnt like
<pawitp> Mach3: look in media:/
<intelikey> Daskreech it probably did.  "someone" keeps shortening the infonodes...
<Mach3> pawitp: i only see cdrom and floppy
<intelikey> !ntfs | Mach3
<ubotu> Mach3: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g | Mach3
<ubotu> Mach3: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<pawitp> I can't actually remember since the last time I access ntfs was ages ago
<arun> intelikey: i think drive name is sda1
<arun> tried using dd on that, is taking time which means it;s working i think
<intelikey> right there is a classic example of the infonode no longer being affective.  ^   the !ntfs says see !ntfs-3g   but -3g is carbon copy...
<intelikey> arun not sda1.   sda  would be the drive.
<intelikey> arun sda1 would be the first partition on the drive.
<arun> intelikey: oh
<Daskreech> intelikey: like ! mount
<arun> i gave the command for sda1
<arun> is that a big problem
<intelikey> no.
<Daskreech> he made a partition ?
<intelikey> just redo it with sda.
<intelikey> Daskreech he blanked hda  not sda
<Daskreech> ah
<intelikey> i don't know why it found 500m of disk space at hda .....
<intelikey> that is probably where the rootkit lived
<skiff> hey when I try to add my LAN printer I get the following msg saying that port 631 will be opened and cupsys user (system user, not created by me) might be exploitable for an attack, how do I prevent that from happening and how do I secure all the other system users ?
<arun> intelikey: so what if i blanked the rootkit?
<arun> wht happens now
<intelikey> arun hopefully you have a liberated system...  :)        root kit is eval
<intelikey> like  "trusted computing group"
<arun> haha nice
<Daskreech> skiff: it's just opening a port
<Daskreech> skiff: By default ubuntu has no ports opened so It's letting you know one is open now
<skiff> Daskreech, ok and if that port is open, how can one gain access to anything?
<Daskreech> intelikey: could just be a system partition
<arun> intelikey: doing it with sda now
<arun> how much time does it tkae
<skiff> Daskreech, only if they know root or user passwords correct?
<Daskreech> skiff: your printer can gain access
<Daskreech> skiff: right
<Daskreech> skiff: You can see it by going to localhost:631
<intelikey> arun mmm 30g about 10 minutes maybe
<Daskreech> It runs a little website
<intelikey> or longer...
<skiff> Daskreech, thanks, how can I see other open ports ?
<arun> intelikey: ok cool, thank you so much
<intelikey> arun not at all...
<Daskreech> skiff: hmm I think there is an easy gui way but the way I use is nmap
<tahsin> HOw do i install beryl themes ?
<intelikey> skiff nmapfe
<intelikey> Daskreech nmapfe ?
<Daskreech> sure why not :)
<tahsin> intelikey: how do i install beryl themes ?
<Daskreech> tahsin: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<intelikey> !beryl > tahsin
<skiff> Daskreech and intelikey thank you
<intelikey> sorry i don't use nor support beryl
<Nathan> does anyone know why my spell check in opn office dosent work?
<Daskreech> Nathan: is it on?
<skiff> btw whats the difference btwn nmap and nmapfe?
<Nathan> yes
<tahsin> intelikey: how do i install KBFX ?
<intelikey> skiff you should see the reaction when i go into ##windows and ask what a firewall is and what does anti-virus mean    lol
<Daskreech> !info nmapfe
<ubotu> nmapfe: The Network Mapper Front End. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.20-1 (feisty), package size 104 kB, installed size 228 kB
<skiff> intelikey, :)
<skiff> !info nmap
<ubotu> nmap: The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.20-1 (feisty), package size 732 kB, installed size 2644 kB
<intelikey> tahsin i don't know where did you find it ?
<tahsin> intelikey: Kbfx themes in kde-look.org
<intelikey> tahsin it's not in the standard repos.
<intelikey> oh wait yes it is.
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install kbfx kubuntu-artwork-kbfx
<tahsin> thanks
<intelikey> if you want the artwork also....
<intelikey> else you can drop that part.
<tahsin> thanks
<intelikey> np
<tahsin> intelikey: why is it in the lost & found section ?
<intelikey> explain ?
<tahsin> intelikey: nothing let me try it
<pawitp> I really need more screen estate
* pawitp forgot to go to offtopic
<intelikey> Daskreech you'll think i'm crazy (as if you didn't already)  but i read the package list + description one time....    some of it i can remember.
<Daskreech> Yeah I dumped it to a text file and went through it
<intelikey> huge aint it!
<Daskreech> Yeah I had to delete it to get space
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> on a system running on floppy disks maybe...
<Daskreech> No on a system that had a huge number of test ISOs on it
<Nathan> :S no matter how i spell a word spell check never picks it up as wrong
<tahsin> intelikey: im trying to change the start button with kbfx but its not changeing
<intelikey> oh.   well i consider a text file to be huge when -h starts listing m in place of k
<intelikey> tahsin never seen it.   if you can't post me an error message i can't even guess at what to do...    restarting X might help....
<Nathan> anyone know how to put spellchek on
<tahsin> intelikey: thanks anyways i restarted X but without luck
<intelikey> on what Nathan ?
<arun> anyone here use a mac?
<Nathan> openword
<Nathan> openoffice.org word
<intelikey> Nathan hmmm no.  sorry.  but i would search through it's menus  i'm pretty sure it's in the settings
<Nathan> i did
<Nathan> it dosent work
<Daskreech> Nathan: ask in #openoffice.org-users
<Nathan> i thought linux was going to work better than windows......
<skiff> Daskreech, well it opened 631 automatically, but it doesnt close it if I uncheck the option, how can i clsoe it manually?
<Daskreech> Yes it's a really long chan name I know
<Daskreech> skiff: probably shut down cups
<Nathan> Daskreech: no one is there
<pawitp> Daskreech: Shutdown cups and you can't print then
<Daskreech> Nathan: ask in #openoffice.org :-)
<skiff> Daskreech, how do I do that lol sorry for silly questions
<Daskreech> pawitp: hey he asked :)
<Daskreech> skiff: again there is probably an easy GUI way
<Nathan> Daskreech: thanks
<Daskreech> skiff: You can type sudo /etc/init.d/cups stop
<skiff> Daskreech, thanks
<intelikey> cupsys ^
<Daskreech> skiff: You can type sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys stop
<Daskreech> yeah just picked up on that too
<Daskreech> intelikey: Fun fact in System Settings you can start the printer server you can restart it but you can't stop it
<intelikey> :)
<pawitp> Usability bug?
<intelikey> yes i remember that.   haven't used it a long time.  foomatic database is hosed in dapper so i can't install a printer.
<Daskreech> pawitp: No that's a Functional bug :)
<pawitp> I hate bug report system
<Tm_Konvi> plop
<intelikey> control bug.
<arun> intelikey: not cleaned the drive yt
<arun> intelikey: is it taking more time coz it's a live cd
<arun> btw, sda1 + sda2 = 90GB
<Daskreech> arun: yes but only by like 2 seconds
<arun> but there's nothing on sda2
<intelikey> if you are wiping sda  there is no more sda#  they are all gone.  and the 90g is the size of the disk.   so 30 minutes maybe.
<Nathan> there is no one in the openoffice channel
<intelikey> no one in a channel but you means probably a typo in the name.
<Nathan> intelikey: there are people
<Nathan> they dont talk
<intelikey> oh.
* intelikey wonders how "<Nathan> there is no one in the openoffice channel" could have given him the impression it was vacant
<Nathan> huh
* intelikey slips a firecracker under Nathan 's shoe and lights it.
<Nathan> ....
<Nathan> what are u on about mate?
<intelikey> nothing   it was just a gouge.
<Daskreech> Ha ha :-)
<Daskreech> Nathan: I actually remember hearing this complaint before and I know it was something stupid
<Nathan> k
<Nathan> well its not stupid by my part
<dogatemycomputer> what's the complaint?  I was away from the keyboard trying to fix a broken windows machine.
<Nathan> unless they have a secret options part seperate from the normal options
<Daskreech> Nathan: no it's was a setting that seemed to be named really badly I think
<Nathan> my spellcheck dosent work
<Nathan> Daskreech:k i'll keep looking
<dogatemycomputer> Nathan: in open office? or somewhere else?
<intelikey> !spell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> dogatemycomputer yes
<Daskreech> dogatemycomputer: open office
<Nathan> yeah openoffice
<dogatemycomputer> Nathan: there is something else you need to install.
<Nathan> k
<Nathan> whats that?
<dogatemycomputer> Nathan: I just fixed mine at home.. i'm on a newly built linux box so let me fix it on here ;)
<dogatemycomputer> Nathan: then i'll pass along the knowledge.
<Nathan> lol k thanks
<intelikey> myspell ?  aspell ?   ispell ?    pspell ?
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: that sounds right.. one of those..
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: I fixed it by accident last time.
<intelikey> you smell i smell we smell they smell  ?
<Daskreech> pspell :)
<Daskreech> As a total aside I think I'm going to use kmymoney to do my accounting from now on
<Daskreech>  it looks pretty good
<Daskreech> as in visually
<Daskreech>  but I get that Krecipe vibe from it
<Daskreech> - GHNS
<intelikey> !info kmymoney
<ubotu> Package kmymoney does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
* Daskreech stops blathering
<Daskreech> !info kmymoney2
<ubotu> kmymoney2: personal finance manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1build1 (feisty), package size 6680 kB, installed size 13200 kB
<dogatemycomputer> Nathan: okay.. for some reason its working fine on this installation so I suspect the problem is with the Kubuntu installation of OOO.
<dogatemycomputer> Nathan: in that case.. I have a solution that I know works..
<Nathan> k
<dogatemycomputer> Nathan: do you know how to uninstall OpenOffice using Adept?
<Nathan> yeah
<Nathan> i am on dial-up tho
* Daskreech laughs that chapter 11 in the help is investments :)
<Nathan> will i need to download it?
<dogatemycomputer> Nathan: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/23/installing-using-an-rpm-file/
* Daskreech closes his eyes and says nananananananananna
<intelikey> Daskreech chapter 11    hmmm gov artical ?
<dogatemycomputer> Nathan: yeah.. the installation that comes with Kubuntu is screwed up.  You need to unintall it then download OpenOffice and install directly from the source.
<Daskreech> :-)
* Nathan angry face
<dogatemycomputer> Nathan: honestly.. if its important then i'll be happy to send you a CD assuming your domestic?
<dogatemycomputer> Nathan: where do you live?
<Nathan> nah its ok
<Nathan> i live in perth
<Nathan> australia
<Nathan> it'll be too late then
<dogatemycomputer> Nathan: i'm sorry dude..
<dogatemycomputer> hold on though.. let me see if I can't find another solution.
<arun> intelikey: still goin on
<arun> abt 20 minutes now
<Daskreech> dogatemycomputer: take a look on the forums
<dogatemycomputer> Nathan: how about this one?  not sure if its a fix but you could try it:
<dogatemycomputer> Nathan: sudo apt-get install myspell-en-us
<dogatemycomputer> Nathan: of course replace "myspell-en-us" with your appropriate language dictionary.. but you get the point..
<Nathan> what is the uk one?
<Nathan> or australian one
<dogatemycomputer> en-au
<dogatemycomputer> myspell-en-au
<miodek> Hi all1
<Daskreech> yoyo
<dogatemycomputer> Nathan: how fast (or slow) is your dialup connection?
<Nathan> very slow
<Nathan> lol
<dogatemycomputer> Nathan: 28k?
<intelikey> arun arun count will be in the  "188743680" range.
<Nathan> yeah
<Red_Tear> hey ppl... got a problem, i cant play Movies from DVD... i think there is just some package missing or so but i dont know what
<dogatemycomputer> Nathan: if you say anything slower then i'll just suggest suicide by screwdriver..
<intelikey> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dogatemycomputer> Nathan: in that case it should take you about 5 mins to download it.. so that's not horrible..
<Red_Tear> thanks
<Nathan> k
<Nathan> it says 37meg tho
<Nathan> that will take 5 hours
<intelikey> that will take at least 5
<dogatemycomputer> Nathan: ahhh.. the dependencies..
<intelikey> at least apt does continue.
<Nathan> its working now
<Daskreech> Nathan: what is it downloading?
<Nathan> there was no au definitoion
<dogatemycomputer> Daskreech: myspell-en-au
<Nathan> yeah
<Nathan> thanks guys
<intelikey> well there you go.  locales failed you....  it should have depended on that if that's your locales
<dogatemycomputer> Nathan: no worries.. just glad to see you've left the evil empire..
<intelikey> queensland ?
<intelikey> oh.   never mind.
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: does it automatically grab the correct lang dictionary when you install kubuntu?
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: hahahhahahahaha
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: Seattle.
<Nathan> dogatemycomputer:i odnt think it does
<Nathan> it never got au for me
<Nathan> just us i tink
<pablo__> :)
<intelikey> dogatemycomputer after you choose your locale in the setup it's supposed to depend on the propper i18's and such  yes.
<Nathan> hmm its still not 100%
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: well.. if he's on dialup then i would be suprised if it just went out and tried downloading 100+MB..
<Nathan> it says that jail is correct
<Nathan> when its goal here
<Nathan> or something
<Daskreech> :-)
<dogatemycomputer> Nathan: Patience! <--obi-wan
<Nathan> lol
<Daskreech> dogatemycomputer: can he wget just the lang deb ?
<intelikey> dogatemycomputer don't be surprised.  it does.   i can say   apt-get blah and it will say things like  350 mb of archives need to be installed...
<Nathan> its working now
<Solarus> hey guys
<Solarus> is there any better irc clients for windows vista other than mirc?
<Nathan> just it wont seperate whats right in au from whats right in us
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: that doesn't suprise me.. but if he's never TOLD it to download the dictionary.. then would it just go get it automatically?
<dogatemycomputer> Solarus: linux
<dogatemycomputer> Solarus: in all seriousness though.. I liked virc back in the day.. but I don't know if its even still available.
<MaTiAz> I moved to HydraIRC from mirc
<dogatemycomputer> Solarus: there is no good irc client for windows though..
<MaTiAz> And then I went over to irssi via SSH :)
<Nathan> oh its ok now
<Nathan> lol
<dogatemycomputer> MaTiAz: yeah.. that's what I did..
<intelikey> dogatemycomputer yes if he installs oo (which he did) then it depends on myspell (which it did) and that should depend on the proper locale dict (which it didn't)   so there is a packaging issue there.
<arun> intelikey: when is it going to show the count! :)
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: but he didn't?  it just came with the installation of kubuntu..
<intelikey> arun heh  oh  at the end.
<Daskreech> Bloody hell!
<arun> intelikey: the end seems nowhere in sight
<Daskreech> It's raining all out outside
<intelikey> dogatemycomputer openoffice comes with kubuntu ?   sense when ?
<arun> it doesn't even show you % done
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: i don't know.. 7.04 live CD?
<jinny> hello!
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: I have to uninstall OpenOffice so I can download and reinstasll it from openoffice.org.
<jinny> I have a question
<jinny> I want to play some games on Linux but they don't work on Linux..
<intelikey> arun you can detect disk activity    no?     it will finish...   give it time.  you are blanking the whole 90 g   remember.  not just deleting files but writing zeros to every sector.
<jinny> how can I play those games for Win on linux?
<intelikey> arun that is not only a good security and safty measure it's also a very affective disk test, as well as virus removal.
<venca> ahoj :) Is there sb who could give me an advice? Where can I edit configuration for system start? For example graphic/text mode etc ....
<intelikey> dogatemycomputer did you install from "ubuntu" live  or "kubuntu" live ?
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: kubuntu live.. and yes.. it does include Kubuntu's version of openoffice..
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: it looks like its a slightly modified version.. probably some artwork changes somewhere..
<intelikey> venca man update-rc.d
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: check distrowatch.. it appears to have been inclueded as far back as Hoary..
<venca> intelikey thanks
<crdlb> anthony broke off from the other servers
<intelikey> dogatemycomputer no.  i have hoary and dapper.   don't think i've ever seen oo tho
<dogatemycomputer> !wine | jinny
<ubotu> jinny: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<pawitp> Did a netsplit/netjoin just happened?
<Daskreech> Yeah
<intelikey> and that net split is likely to get my connection...
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: well.. it was on this laptop that I installed using the live CD from kubuntu.com .. and it was included on every other installation that i've done recently..
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=kubuntu
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: check under "features" section..
<jinny> yeah I already tried with wine..
<jinny> ok i will find more ways by myself!:)
<jinny> Thanks a lot!!!!!
<jinny> have a nice day!
<dogatemycomputer> jinny: stll there?
<dogatemycomputer> jinny: i'm sorry..  what exactly were you trying to play under linux?
<dogatemycomputer> jinny: there are a couple other options if Wine is too difficult.. you can try Crossover for Linux.. (www.codeweavers.com) or cedega (www.cedega.com).. I would check COdeWeaver's first..
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: here is another link: http://www.linux.com/print.pl?sid=05/10/10/204207
<dogatemycomputer> jinny: does that help?
<dogatemycomputer> jinny: if you could tell us what you're trying to do/play then we can probably offer more assistance.
<miodek> I insttall Kubuntu a few days ago first time and it's extra ;]  but I have small problem, when I use the Amarok and i want to turn of the system is crashed?? why? Please help me ;]  Sorry of my English ;] 
<dsmith> is there a way to print a listing of all the programs installed in linux?
<Darkkish> so
<Darkkish> i'm having some trouble
<Darkkish> installing linux from the live CD
<Darkkish> that i've never had before
<Darkkish> the partitioning system seems to be new and different
<Daskreech> yay!!
<Daskreech>  rain is stopping
<Darkkish> It won't let me repartition my hda1
<Daskreech>  Lightning is picking up though
<dogatemycomputer> Darkkish: the guided setup fails when you attempt the installation?
<Daskreech> miodek: If you turn off the computer it crashes?
<miodek> yes
<Daskreech> dsmith: Yeah there is
<Darkkish> dogatemycomputer: manual partition editing, says it fails when i try to resize my main partition
<dogatemycomputer> Darkkish: are you using qtparted or gparted?
<dsmith> I am migating to fiesty
<Daskreech> miodek: are you on a laptop?
<miodek> no, in desktop...
<Daskreech> dsmith: dpkg -l > fileyouwanttokeep
<Daskreech> dsmith: trust me if something is missing you will know :)
<Darkkish> dogatemycomputer: whatever is IN the install process
<dsmith> hahah
<Daskreech> miodek: how often does this happen
<miodek> everything is ok, only that crashes..
<dogatemycomputer> Darkkish: i've seen this before and its usually caused by the partition still being mounted when you try to resize it.  You should be able to right click on the device and unmount it.. (i'm a noob so i'm only taking a shot in the dark - someone else may be able to better help)
<dogatemycomputer> Darkkish: does that make any sense to you?
<Daskreech> dsmith: took me a month but suddenly I was all Where is Krecipe?
<Daskreech> or ... why isn't my basket icon there?
<Daskreech> RIP basKet :(
<miodek> everytime when i use the amarok
<Darkkish> dogatemycomputer: yeah but it's not mounted, i checked
<Daskreech> miodek: What are you listening to in Amarok?
<Daskreech> miodek: your music or a radio station ?
<miodek> if i want close down system, then kubuntu go to the konsole
<miodek> only music
<dogatemycomputer> Darkkish: hmmmm... what kind of partition are you trying to resize?  does it give you any errors or anything?
<Darkkish> I'm unframilliar and semi scared of this partition editor
<dogatemycomputer> Darkkish: its just scary because its new.. after you've used it a couple of times (assuming you choose too for various reasons) then you'll find its pretty straight-forward.
<Daskreech> miodek: does it make a difference if you close Amarok first?
<dogatemycomputer> Darkkish: it won't make any changes until you hit apply.. and at that point it usually prompts you before doing anything.
<Daskreech> Or once you have opened amarok then shut down does not work?
<Darkkish> dogatemycomputer: actually partitioning happens before you hit apply in the new partitioner
<dogatemycomputer> Darkkish: lol
<Darkkish> dogatemycomputer: I'm practicing on a different drive
<dogatemycomputer> Darkkish: what partitioner are you using?
<miodek> Daskreech: no, i close the amarok firs but it's not work
<jinny> Hi thanks all of them who r trying to help me:)
<Daskreech> Hmm
<dsmith> Daskreech: Example, "sudo dpkg -l > stellarium" the output does not say anything
<jinny> Actually I am a girl.:)
<Daskreech> dsmith: You should have a file called stellarium now
<jinny> So the games I'd like to play are quite girly..==
<Darkkish> dogatemycomputer: i don't know, it's the one BUILT INTO the live-cd installer
<dsmith> desktop?
<miodek> Daskrech: i have Kubuntu 7.04 if this make help ;] 
<dogatemycomputer> Darkkish: does it say "gparted" or "qparted" at the top?
<Daskreech> jinny: barbie seahorse?
<dsmith> Daskreech: thats what I thought but cannot find it
<jinny> nope but..hehe
* Daskreech looks outside
<Darkkish> dogatemycomputer: it says "Install"
<Daskreech> miodek: I'm sorry but I have to go
<dogatemycomputer> Darkkish: ohhhh.. you're trying to do it during the installation process.  cancel the installation ..
<Daskreech> ask and I'm sure someone will try to help
* dsmith looks outside for his program.,... Hmmmmm, not there... Perhaps M$ stole it!
<miodek> ok, thank you...
<Daskreech> miodek: What language do you speak?
<jinny> just some tycoons and arcade games
<Darkkish> dogatemycomputer:  i've been telling you that
<jinny> like the apprentice
<dogatemycomputer> Darkkish: after you boot the live CD there is an app called "gparted" in one of the menus.. that's the one you want to use.
<miodek> Polish
<Darkkish> dogatemycomputer: k thanks
<miodek> ;] 
<Daskreech> jinny: Oooh there is a Open transport Tycoon game
<miodek> my Englis is terible ;] 
<Daskreech> I should try it out
<Daskreech> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<dogatemycomputer> Darkkish: once you have your partitions setup the way you want them..  then you proceed to the intallation..
<jinny> or nanny mania
<miodek> english*
<jinny> kiki
<jinny> I already played it:)
<Daskreech> If that helps you out any :)
<Daskreech> Gotta go
<jinny> and I luv some cooking games..:)
<Darkkish> dogatemycomputer: yeah i like qtparted, thats what used to be built into the installer.
<dogatemycomputer> Darkkish: i'm just dense and a noob.. so...  there ya go..  (plus.. rather ask 6 times and make sure I understand then give you the wrong answer and watch your system crash and burn)
<dogatemycomputer> Darkkish: you can install qtparted if you feel more comfortable with it.  did you need to know how?
<jinny> Sedega will work for it?
<jinny> I dun know
<miodek> everyone is sleeping ;]  and i must learn english ;] 
<Darkkish> dogatemycomputer: no, it's in the menu like you said
<Darkkish> dogatemycomputer: thanks for the help
<jinny> even I installed the Win xp under linux
<jinny> but it's too slow!
<jinny> But playing games is not very important I will just enjoy some flash games:)
<dogatemycomputer> jinny:  i'm happy to help but we would need to know exactly what you want to play.. the name I guess.. so we can go find a solution for ya.  Its not easy getting Windows Apps to work under linux..
<jinny> yeah.. u r right..
<flake> i have twinview set up for feisty, can i use one monitor for drawing and the other for panel stuff..  the wacom pen moves from the left to the right screen
<dogatemycomputer> jinny: otherwise I would suggest loading the "add/remove programs" and checking under "games".. there are thousands of games for linux listed in there.
<jinny> I already gave the name of games "nanny mania" or "the apprentice"
<jinny> those are names.
<jinny> I'm really grateful to you!
<dogatemycomputer> Darkkish: well.. i've never successfully resized a partition with qtparted for some reason.  if that doesn't work then try gparted..  but however you get it done.. glad to hear it!
<jinny> I know that there are not many games for girls(?) under linux
<jinny> but it's ok!
<dogatemycomputer> jinny: nanny mania is a shockwave game.. right?
<jinny> well
<dogatemycomputer> jinny: well..  one of my favorites is Dinner Dash..
<SkiffX> hmm funny I open an mp3 file from network, amarok plays it and xmms doesnt
<jinny> yeah!
<dogatemycomputer> jinny: let me check something.. brb
<jinny> I wanna play it as well
<SkiffX> any1 had something liek that ?
<jinny> actually my favorite game was restaurant empire
<jinny> so I like that kind of game "simul game"
<jinny> can i play dinner dash under linux?
<jwallingford> so i am in adept manager -> Manage Repositories -> Third Part -> I click "Add" then enter "deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security universe multiverse". Nothing happens. I got that url from source-o-matic
<jwallingford> why is this not working?
<dogatemycomputer> jinny: i'm working on it.. i'm curious if you can.. but i'll need to do some research so if you wanna hang out for a few minutes.. i'll brb
<jinny> ok thank u so much!!!
<jwallingford> could someone please help me with this?
<jwallingford> should I use shell? Im not very familiar with text edit in shell or console
<KomiaPoika> how can i not start sendmail at boot?
<KomiaPoika> oops
<crimsun> jwallingford: you should already have that if you installed kubuntu feisty.
<crimsun> jwallingford: oh sorry, for universe & multiverse?
<jwallingford> i dont know. All I know is that not all the software I want is available through the default installation
<guille> Hi i got a question,
<jwallingford> i would like the latest thunderbird v2.o instead of 1.5
<jwallingford> and some others
<crimsun> we don't ship 2.0 for feisty.
<Darkkish> when i get to the install process that says "Prepare disk space" it hangs
<guille> usng a video card, ati radeon, i have heard about intalling fglrx, but i do that but the driver name does not change
<Darkkish> does this happen to anyone else?
<jwallingford> i know so what i am trying to do is add some repositories so that i can download things other than what comes by default
<jwallingford> what is feist?
<guille> in system settings it still says vesa, I tried to change it mannually, but then the screen goes gray
<jwallingford> by the way
<Darkkish> Feisty
<crimsun> jwallingford: that's the security updates repository for feisty (7.04)
<jwallingford> !feisty
<ubotu> Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Kubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<crimsun> jwallingford: that repository does _not_ contain mozilla-thunderbird 2.0
<jwallingford> ok. well i was trying to add others as well but they were not adding.
<flake> in twinview can I restrict my wacom pen to one monitor?
<jwallingford> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty universe multiverse
<jwallingford> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-updates universe multiverse
<jwallingford> oh they are all feisty
<jwallingford> so how would i find a repository list that allows me to download thunderbird 2.0 and others?
<AnyKey> Hello everyone.  Might anyone know if there is a PDF or something close that I can download then print that lists kubuntu commands from basic (mostly these) to higher level commands used in bash?
<crimsun> jwallingford: I don't recommend anything of that sort, sorry.
<guille> that would be something for me a list with the commands where to find it Anykey?
<AnyKey> yeah.. I am looking for such a list.  Going on a camping trip in a camper to sit, eat, sleep then sit, eat, and sleep some more.. I am hoping to fill some time in there with other activities... like reading up on some of these commands etc. :)
<dogatemycomputer> jinny: i'm still working on it.. installing Dinner Dash now to see if I can get it to load.
<dogatemycomputer> Darkkish: running into problems?
<Solarus> how can I configure my TV car
<Solarus> oops
<Solarus> card
<Darkkish> dogatemycomputer: not anymore
<Solarus> at the moment it is saying I need to select the driver in the logs etc
<dogatemycomputer> Darkkish: did you need anything more?
<binks> Solarus: !mythtv
<Darkkish> dogatemycomputer: no thanks
<binks> Solarus:| !mythtv
<jinny> THanks dogatemycomputer!
<dogatemycomputer> !mythtv | Solarus
<ubotu> Solarus: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<jinny> I'm just a biginner of linux sorry for bothering you-
<binks> jinny: dont ever be sorry
<dogatemycomputer> jinny: i'm new too.. but i don't mind trying new things.. so i'm screwing around with it.
<Solarus> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<dogatemycomputer> jinny: starting with Dinner Dash.. waiting to see how the installation works out.
<dogatemycomputer> jinny: its downloading.
<binks> whats dinner dash
<jinny> wow thanks:
<jinny> )
<dogatemycomputer> binks: its a cheesy game that we like to play.. www.google.com -> "dinner dash" game
<AnyKey> heh.. jinny no both here... thats why these linux big brains are here... to help whelps like me and you. ;)
<binks> imjust installing edubuntu onto my kids new pc they are sooo exited
<jinny> lol!
<jinny> Merci!
<jinny> my friend let me know this Konversation box, very happy to be here
<jwallingford> so if i download a .rpm file can I install it in kubuntu/
<jwallingford> *?
<binks> very happy your here the more the better
<binks> jwallingford: yes
<AnyKey> jinny, its good to read up on the conversations at times too to get a jist of what is out there in the way of technologies etc in the linux OS.
<jwallingford> what do i use to run it?
<binks> jwallingford: |!alien
<binks> arrr
<jinny> :)
<binks> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<jwallingford> ah
<binks> jwallingford: what do you need to install
<jwallingford> its just the adobe flash player plugin i need
<jwallingford> adept doesnt have it available
<binks> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jwallingford> ty
<AnyKey> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dogatemycomputer> jinny: no luck girl.. i'm sorry :(
<jinny> oh, it's ok!!
<dogatemycomputer> jinny: they are shockwave based games so you can only play them through firefox.. and Dinner Dash won't work unless you have IE installed.. which sucks.
<jinny> Thanks a lot
<jinny> right!
<jwallingford> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jinny> actually I am Korean
<dogatemycomputer> jinny: there is hope.. i tried to download one of the games (Nanny Mania) and it responded that they are working on a version for linux.. its just not ready yet.
<dogatemycomputer> jinny: not sure what that means..
<jinny> most of Korean websites are working with Active x
<dogatemycomputer> jinny: but it sounds better than "screw off"
<Dellilah> dogatemycomputer: oh i love that game :D
<jinny> which bothers me so much
<dogatemycomputer> jinny: :-)
<dogatemycomputer> Dellilah: yeah..  we should complain .. i just need to find out who to complain too.
<jinny> still it's quite difficult to stay with linux coz I don't know much about it
<Dellilah> dogatemycomputer: good luck ;)
<binks> dogatemycomputer: you sure you need ie to play that game have you a link to the game
<dogatemycomputer> brb
<dogatemycomputer> binks:
<jinny> but I think it's interesting to get to know something nex
<jinny> new
<dogatemycomputer> binks: there is a web version that goes to level 10.. but not beyond without downloading/installing the full blown version (Which sounds silly to me but that's how it works)..
<jinny> but is it really difficult to make those games proper for linux?
<dogatemycomputer> jinny: well.. don't panic.. its just new..
<Zvezdichko> hello. I'd like to ask - do you know how to correct this - NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088?
<dogatemycomputer> jinny: once you figure it out.. (reading and friends).. then you realize how much better it is..
<jinny> right!
<binks> jinny: no its not they just choose to write for the big paying doze market
<jinny> ah, and we have to pay for cedega? right?
<binks> well no just use wine
<binks> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<dogatemycomputer> jinny: no.. its just a matter of numbers. That's changing though.  I'm seeing more and more support for linux that didn't exist even 6 months ago.  Its amazing the pace at which things are changing.
<Darkkish> cedega is free
<Darkkish> -_-
<binks> ?
<Darkkish> legally free. if you download a slightly older version
<dogatemycomputer> jinny: Cedega isn't free unless you pirate it.. but I don't see anything to indicate these games work even with Cedega..
<Darkkish> i don't remember how to get it free, but i know there i s a way
<dogatemycomputer> jinny: and they don't work with Crossover either.
<arun> intelikey: you there?
<jinny> hm..
<arun> i did a sudo dd to clean my hard drive, and its taking forever
<arun> any tips?
<arun> anyone?
<Darkkish> Well I got WoW to run on Wine faster than on windows
<binks> ok if its pure gaming you want windows is the way sorry but if its a stable virus free enviroment then its inux
<Darkkish> we'll see if i can do that again since all of the latest patches
<Darkkish> anyways i have to restart
<Darkkish> I've got linux installed :D
<dogatemycomputer> jinny: i'm sorry :(   most of the popular games work fine but the less-popular ones like Dinner Dash and Nanny Mania just aren't there yet.
<jinny> but my games I want to play they don't work with wine
<jinny> right
<dogatemycomputer> Darkkish: AWESOME!!!!
<jinny> tha
<jinny> that's my problem!
<dogatemycomputer> jinny: sorry.. but no :(
<dogatemycomputer> jinny: you can play the web versions..
<jinny> but mostly they are demo
<hangthedj> if you have a windows disk you could always install it on a VM
<binks> have you a link to dinner dash
<dogatemycomputer> actually.. that might be a lie.. does anyone know if Shockwave works on linux?
<AnyKey> dogatemycomputer, automatix installs firefox and all the plugin perfectly for things like flash, java etc... try that maybe.
<crdlb> dogatemycomputer, it doesn't
<crdlb> only flash does
<dogatemycomputer> binks: http://www.shockwave.com/gamelanding/dinerdash.jsp
<binks> dcheers ill take a look
<dogatemycomputer> jinny: that looks like the problem.. shockwave doesn't work at all on linux
<dogatemycomputer> Isn't Shockwave owned by Adobe?
<MaTiAz> Yeah
<glauco1> hi
<dogatemycomputer> Then what's holding them up?
<hangthedj> you might try installing the new version of seamonkey.  it seems to run most everything
<jinny> can we use adobe shockwave player under linux?
<MaTiAz> Hmm
<binks> http://sdc.shockwave.com/shockwave/download/alternates/
<MaTiAz> how to setup a scanner in Linux?
<binks> look under linux its suggests flash under firefox
<hangthedj> !kooka
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kooka - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hangthedj> !info kooka
<ubotu> kooka: scanner program for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 743 kB, installed size 1204 kB
<MaTiAz> Ok, thanks :)
<ubuntu_> about installing kubuntu again, anyone care to help out here ?
<jinny> anyhow thank you so much, guys!
<djdarkman_> can someone tell me how to configure a vnc server?
<ubuntu_> I have a previous installation, but I want to format it and do a clean install
<jinny> I will try all you guys mentioned today!:)
<jinny> saturday with linux!lol
<jinny> ah today is my birthday!
<ubuntu_> but I also have xp installed and Im now wondering that if I simply install the ew kubuntu on the same partition as the previous one will I still be able to boot to windows ?
<jinny> kiki
<jinny> so bye!
<binks> jinny: happy birthday
<guille> name of the ati driver?
<ubuntu_> And what the hell am I supposed to do In the prepare partitions window ?
<jinny> thanks binks!
<binks> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dogatemycomputer> binks: jinny:  I just left a complaint with Adobe about the lack of a Shockwave player.  I think anyone else who is interested should do the same thing.  If you want the link then i'll be happy to post it.
<dogatemycomputer> jinny: Happy Birthday!
<khaije1> !birthday
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about birthday - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<khaije1> oh.. Happy BDay jinny
<dogatemycomputer> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<binks> ubuntu_: you need to do some reading and make your own hoices on partitioning as every pc is different
<binks> ^choices
<dogatemycomputer> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<ubuntu_> How do I choose the partition for the root system in the Prepare partitions window, keeps telling me none is selected even if i have on selected ? do i need to edit the mountpoint ?
<MrDigimon> How do i get rid of the "could not load openGL..." in enemy territory?
<fdoving> psynth: mountpoint will be /
<hangthedj> dogatemycomputer: whats the shockwave complaint link?
<psynth> so I edit the mount point to / and thats it ?
<fdoving> psynth: yes.
<jinny> thanks I will try to leave a complaint with adobe:)
<psynth> how do i select the swap ?
<psynth> the old one is showing but how to select it ?
<fdoving> psynth: you don't need to, it'll be autoselected.
<psynth> ok
<dogatemycomputer> hangthedj: go to this link if it works (if it doesn't let me know)
<dogatemycomputer> hangthedj: https://www.adobe.com/cfusion/support/index.cfm?event=membership&returnURL=%2Fcfusion%2Fsupport%2Findex%2Ecfm%3Fevent%3Dportal&loc=en_us
<psynth> fdoving: thanks alot, and a last question, if I install this new version over on the old ext3 partition nothing will change boot wise ?
<dogatemycomputer> hangthedj: its basically.. www.adobe.com, support from the top then "contact support" on the right.. create an account and submit a case..
<dogatemycomputer> Honestly.. I would encourage everyone to submit a case.. although i'm not sure Adobe plans to develop shockwave anymore.. then they should at least try to port the games.. some of them are quite fun.
<jinny> I will learn more about linux by myself and I'll come back! thank you and sorry if I make a mistake here I don't know the rules here very well
<jinny> have a good day!!:)
<jwallingford> what version of kde comes with 7.04?
<dogatemycomputer> jinny: have a great one!  come back soon..
<hangthedj> jwallingford: 3.5.6 or 3.5.7
<A-L-A-R-M> hello. when opening some text files with kaffeine , it always creates another file with the same name, for example test.txt , it creates a file test~ . what is that
<fdoving> A-L-A-R-M: with kaffeine?
<A-L-A-R-M> ehmm sorry, i was writing a code for kaffeine eheheh . i meant kate
<fildo> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<flowingfire> Hello Kubuntu-ers... I have a question about Beryl... How do I get it to install correctly on Kubuntu without completely messing up everything.  I actually just tried it four different ways, and it caused an irreconcilable problem each of four times... I got it working on another installation, but the directions on beryl's website have been ... deleted by some stupid hackbot
<premier_> hello, whats the package that doubles you battery life and protects your laptop from water and fall damage?
<premier_> linux can do that, right?
<flowingfire> I think there's a power-saving package, actually, premier, that might just double your battery life by changing the frequency of your CPU.
<premier_> flowingfire: lol... the acpi is a little screwy on my computer
<djdarkman_> Does someone know how to configure krfb?
<flowingfire> hehe ok
<A-L-A-R-M> so?
<flowingfire> If anybody has a clue about getting Beryl working on Kubuntu w/ Nvidia-glx-new, let me know
<noiesmo> flowingfire, mine works
<djdarkman_> flowingfire: what`s the problem?
<premier_> flowingfire: can the program micromanage cpu usage?  like, linux uses <10% of cpu most of the time, but it spikes every few seconds... can it micromanage like that?
<premier_> I'm having trouble with beryl too... kdesktop seems to conflict with beryl
<premier_> basically, beryl complains about other window managers until you crash kdesktop
<flowingfire> Yeah . . . Interestingly, though I'm having problems now, I got it to work almost -perfectly- on another installation.  gawd I wish the wiki on the beryl website was intact. lol
<flowingfire> but, alas, the wiki got hacked by a bot and all the directions i'm looking for got deleted
<djdarkman_> flowingfire: distro?
<djdarkman_> flowingfire: what version/release of kubuntu do you use?
<flowingfire> Oh I use Kubuntu Feisty with all the new updates
<flowingfire> :)
<flowingfire> I think it's either Feisty Fawn... or Feisty Fox for that matter!
<djdarkman_> then flowingfireuse this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BerylOnFeisty?highlight=%28beryl%29
<djdarkman_> * use
<djdarkman_> it works perfectly
<flowingfire> Oh cool. :) Ok thanks djdarkman... I will follow that.
<djdarkman_> flowingfire: no problem, glad I could help, I had major issues before feisty, but it feisty it seem to just work
<iouQ> hi all
<leosn> hi all
<_boo> red
<_boo> still red
<_boo>  red is so unprofessional...
<_boo> we
<olmo> ?
<Darkkish> so
<Darkkish> I have two questions
<Darkkish> number one, why are the mounted things on my desktop not showing the same pretty icons that showed in the live CD (instead they are jsut shown as folders)
<Andeh> Hi
<Andeh> The Fluxbox Channel is empty, so i came here
<Andeh> I just installed fluxbox (ubuntu, apt-get) and the default style is horrible, and when i go to "fluxbox menu" System Styles and User Styles are empty...
<Andeh> And /usr/share/fluxbox/styles is not empty
<Andeh> i even copied the styles from the tarball there myself..
<Andeh> Sorry
<Andeh> im back
<just-this-time> where can I get some help with mythTV
<merzbow> so what's so special about kubuntu?
<Darkkish> It's like.. linuxy
<Darkkish> and KDE
<Timsen> hi, would I need to reinstall the ati driver after a kernel upgrade? i made a dist-upgrade and after that update my direct rendering is deactivated, if I boot the old kernel it works as before
<merzbow> Darkkish, isn't the normal ubuntu....linuxy?
<Darkkish> merzbow: i suppose so but it's not KDE ;)
<rdallarmi> hi, is there anybody in here with knowledge of courier?
<korobase> Hi,all
<korobase> !UUID
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Extrapan> Timsen: yes you need to build a new module for the upgraded kernel
<Darkkish> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Timsen> Extrapan: okay, therefor I should again the driver package or can I rebuild the module from the old kernel?
<Timsen> + use
<just-this-time> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<Extrapan> when I did it last time I just rebuild the old one and it worked
<Timsen> okay I will try that
<Timsen> thanks Extrapan
<merzbow> Darkkish, and whats so especial about kde anyway?
<Darkkish> merzbow: have you ever used linux?
<Darkkish> it's just a different interface.
<Darkkish> to each is own
<merzbow> Darkkish, yes I have... but... I have the impression that kubuntu is kinda...less stable thatn the gnome ubuntu....
<Darkkish> lol
<Darkkish> it's not.
<asalam> hio!
<Darkkish> Most windows switchers like it more because it's more framilliar for one thing
<asalam> im having ugly fonts on this particular site: www.clanbase.com
<asalam> how can i set this right?
<merzbow> and kde looks kinda.... bloated
<SlimeyPete> kde's no more blated than gnome, really
<SlimeyPete> *bloated
<just-this-time> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wietse> goodmorning
<wietse> i'm trying to install a program i downloaded
<wietse> <wietse> can someone explain me what codes to use in the terminal?
<SlimeyPete> what sort of file is it?
<wietse> its a programprogram
<just-this-time> my sound onboard is on HP asus oEM and idd as alc883 .
<SlimeyPete> no, I mean... is it a .deb, a .tgz, a .tar.gz....
<wietse> i downloaded the tar.gz file and extracted it
<SlimeyPete> a .bin....
<just-this-time> is it supported?
<SlimeyPete> ah
<SlimeyPete> weiser: what program is it?
<wietse> gnome blog
<wietse> can i use that in kde?
<wietse> kubuntu
<SlimeyPete> weiser: don't use the .tar.gz file. gnome-blog is already available via Adept.
<SlimeyPete> and yes, I should think you can use it just fine
<wietse> ok
<wietse> i couldn't find it via Adept
<weiser> SlimeyPete: No me but wietse
<wietse> :)
<SlimeyPete> we	sorry
<SlimeyPete> wietse: enable Universe
<wietse> ?
<weiser> (=
<wietse> can't find that setting
<wietse> i've ticked
<wietse> 'unsupported' and 'propriaty software'
<wietse> and selected all suites
<SlimeyPete> wietse: it's called "Community maintained"
<SlimeyPete> it's on the fi
<SlimeyPete> rst page of the
<SlimeyPete> Adept repository manager
<SlimeyPete> aerk, sorr
<SlimeyPete> y
<HighHo> wietse: its called gnome-blog
<SlimeyPete> oh poo... I think my netowkr is playing up
<wietse> ok hold on
<wietse> Adept repository manager, where can I find that?
<tahsin> how do i get a display picture on kopete ?
<wietse> its not the same as the Adept installer?
<SlimeyPete> wietse: there's an "Adept" menu in the top-left. It's in there.
<SlimeyPete> wietse: it's a screen in the Adept installer
<mikkael> is it possible to create a partition on a disk that im using at the moment ?
<tahsin> slimeypete: how do i get a display picture on kopete ?
<mikkael> or do i need a live-system for that ?
<wietse> am i just being really daft?
<SlimeyPete> tahsin: I have no idea, sorry
<wietse> there sin't
<tahsin> mikkael: how do i get a display picture on koprte?
<wietse> Adept in the top left only gives the 'Quit' option
<mikkael> tahsin check the config menu
<SlimeyPete> wietse: hrm. It should give more than that.
<wietse> is there another way?
<wietse> i know more tech minded people use the terminal
<wietse> i'm just not clued up on codes etc
<wietse> commands i mean
<tahsin> mikkael: i did but couldnt locate
<SlimeyPete> wietse: yes, there is. Open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install gnome-blog"
<HighHo> mikkael: I thing any disks in use will be locked, you can use gparted on either a usb stick or from the ubuntu live cd
<mikkael> tahsin: "identity"
<wietse> SlimeyPete: the install is running now
<mikkael> HighHo: qtparted offers the option, but im not sure if this would be safe to use :)
<buggy_> hay guys - anyone have a suggestion for a good app that will get podcast and rss feeds without allot of hassle ? running kubuntu - fiesty - latest version
<HighHo> mikkael: I imagine just as safe as when editting partions with any software :p
<flowingfire> Akregator doesn't work for u buggy?
<wietse> SlimeyPete: i think the install might be complete, but there's nothing showing in the programs
<SlimeyPete> wietse: try running "gnome-blog" from a terminal
<flowingfire> Question: I get two Beryl icons on startup.  Any ideas?
<wietse> what is the command?
<SlimeyPete> wietse: you may have to add it to the menu manually - a lot
<wietse> hmm
<SlimeyPete> wietse: gnome-blog
<wietse> i mean the command to run a program
<SlimeyPete> wietse: yeah. Just type gnome-blog
<wietse> bash: gnome-blog: command not found
<buggy_> slimeypete - know of a good one that runs on kde desktop?
<SlimeyPete> wietse: oh.... hrm. Try typing "gnome", then hit tab a couple of times
<SlimeyPete> buggy_: no, sorry
<buggy_> ok
<wietse> wietse@daf:~$ gnome-
<wietse> gnome-blog-poster        gnome-open
<wietse> gnome-keyring-daemon     gnome-video-thumbnailer
<buggy_> seems there is allot more stuff like this for ubuntu.... :o(
<Ziga> ciao!^^
<giovanni_> ciao
<Ziga> questo  il canale di aiuto italiano?
<giovanni_> non lo so...
<hyuma>  ciao ragazzi  bello vedere italiani :=)
<giovanni_>  la prima volta che ci entro
<Ziga> ciao hyuma!
<giovanni_> ciao
<SlimeyPete> wietse: try "gnome-blog-poster"
<Ziga> hyuma tu sai come si chiama il canale italiano?
* SlimeyPete tries running that... looks right to me
<hyuma> non lo so
<hyuma> ho appena aperto #ubuntuitalia
<hyuma> joinate
<Darkkish> can someone help me set up beryl?
<Darkkish> when i run it i get a white cube with no desktops on it
<titanix88> sm1 help me to run azureus from .jar
<kumamoto> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kumamoto> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kumamoto> Darkkish: check on #ubuntu-effects maybe they can help
<Darkkish> kumamoto: thanks
<HighHo> buggy_: Not sure if theres a program that can do them both, but there is "Akregator" for RSS feeds, and "Kitty" for podcasts
<wietse> SlimeyPete: gnome-blog-poster doesn't work
<wietse> i get a long error message
<SlimeyPete> wietse: oh... strange. Does it give an error message? I just ran it on my system and it worked fine
<titanix88> !jar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wietse> shall post the error message in here?
<wietse> or maybe in another window?
<SlimeyPete> wietse: paste it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<SlimeyPete> and give me the url it generates
<titanix88> sm1 help me to run azureus from .jar
<buggy_> highho - thx will check out - just tried command - gnome-blog in konsole and got following error - <bash: gnome-blog: command not found>
<SlimeyPete> titanix88: java -jar azureus.jar
<SlimeyPete> titanix88: why are you running it from a .jar, though? It's available via Adept...
<wietse> SlimeyPete: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23695/
<titanix88> SlimeyPete: its old in repository. i want to try v3
<HighHo> buggy_: I think that command was intended for somone else :)
<SlimeyPete> titanix88: ah right
<buggy_> oh ok
<SlimeyPete> wietse: hrm, looks like your aspell dictionary is missing
<buggy_> will stick with gui one for now
<titanix88> SlimeyPete :thnk u
<SlimeyPete> wietse: try doing "sudo apt-get install aspell-en"
<wietse> ok
<FeroX> c' qualche italiano?
<FeroX> ok
<FeroX> so i have to speak in english
<FeroX> :)
<HighHo> Ferox: #ubuntu-it
<HighHo> Ferox: or maybe #kubuntu-it :p
<FeroX> :)
<Emerald> hello
<FeroX> i had a beautyfull kubuntu system
<FeroX> one day i decided to install kde4 alpha
<Emerald> I am a new Ubuntu user, it came with Gnome, I installed it today.  My friend who was helping me told me to try KDE.   KDE, at first look does not look better, why should I used KDE over gnome?
<FeroX> now i'm running kubuntu on cd live
<FeroX> because also wireless doesn't work
<FeroX> is it possibleto update my old installatin from live cd?
<HighHo> Emerald: Its all about preference, I would recommend trying both and then choosing the one you prefer
<Emerald> well Gnome came with all these cool things, like the cube, and audio controls....does KDE have this ?
<HighHo> FeroX: if you open Adept Manager you can goto File > Manage Repositories > Third Party > Add Cdrom
<FeroX> HighHo: X doesn't start
<HighHo> Emerald: Yes
<FeroX> i coluld ad cd to repositories....
<HighHo> Emerald: You do not even need to remove gnome to try KDE
<kumamoto> KDE has a plethora of features and if you aren't satisfied with the default look you can always check out
<kumamoto> [#kubuntu] 
<kumamoto> [#kubuntu] 
<kumamoto> oops
<Emerald> ok let me try to add
<kumamoto> you can always check out http://www.kde-look.org/
<HighHo> FeroX: Can you load the recovery mode kernel?
<wietse> SlimeyPete: thanks for your help, its working now, just wondering if there is a possibility of creating a short cut/ icon somewhere i could just click on, instead of having to do the command in the terminal each time
<FeroX> HighHo: es
<FeroX> HighHo: es
<FeroX> HighHo: yes
<SlimeyPete> wietse: if you right-click on the K button on your toolbar, you should be able to add menu entries using the menu editor
<HighHo> FeroX: Load that, remove the KDE4 packages if you have not done so and run the following command if you can still not start X (kdm): sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<FeroX> and i can i had cd to repositories?
<wietse> SlimeyPete: yeah, just that gnome-blog-poster still don't show in the programs
<FeroX> and how can i had cd to repositories?
<SlimeyPete> wietse: what do you mean? You need to select a category from the left, hit the "new" button and then add an entry to that category
<wietse> yeah sorry
<SlimeyPete> wietse: type "gnome-blog-poster" into the "command" field
<wietse> got it all working
<SlimeyPete> wietse: :)
<wietse> thanks SmileyPete
<wietse> :)
<wietse> wicked
<SlimeyPete> no problem
<HighHo> FeroX: Are you using 64 bit or 32bit?
<FeroX> 32
<HighHo> FeroX: Add a line like this to your sources.list file: deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn] / feisty main restricted
<HighHo> Due to updated packages etc, there is a chance you will not be able to install certian packages this way.
<FeroX> sudo apt-cdrom add
<FeroX> !
<FeroX> i'll try
<HighHo> sure you can use that command if you want to save time :p
<brosioz> hi all
<brosioz> but there is some differeces from beryl and compiz ?
<HighHo> brosioz: they are 2 diffrent projects from the same base, they will both be merged again in the future
<brosioz> HighHo: thx
<brosioz> in your opinion
<brosioz> which is the most simply to use ?
<HighHo> I would personally recommend Beryl on kubuntu
<HighHo> You can install "beryl-kubuntu" which should include all you need
<Emerald> hmmm
<Jucato> brosioz: see #ubuntu-effects for more information
<fildo> !tv
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<just-this-time> how to automate remote help
<just-this-time> !remotehelp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remotehelp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<just-this-time> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<fildo> !vtv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vtv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<luca> good day
<luca> what is the package needed to enable support for the 3945 wireless card?
<`cYr|x_> does someone know how to fix if KDE su return an error?
<PhinnFort> wtf does Kubuntu ship with so many fugly and broken fonts by default?
<PhinnFort> Mitra Mono, for example, and the Baekmuk ones
<calv_> does anyone here know how to get kiba-dock to remember icon orders, i.e. not go back to its original state?
<|Osiris> o
<_Shade_> hey i just switched from ati to nvidia, so i had to change my resolution back again and now when i login kdm screen is still @ 640x480 or so
<_Shade_> so what can i do to make the login resolution higher
<Andrew``> evening all
<Andil> ouais pareil
<Andrew``> I have been given a CD of 7.04. I currently use Suse and would like to give kubuntu a go. What I would like to know is, do I need to boot from the CD or just put it in and browse the CD and install from there?
<^RiaN^> !vcdimager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcdimager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<^RiaN^> hiii all
<ubunturos> Andrew``: since you want to try it out, put in the CD and restart your computer
<ubuntu_> ciao a tutti
<Andrew``> My CDrom is not my first boot device tho
<ubunturos> Andrew``: when the computer restarts, enter your BIOS
<ubunturos> Andrew``:  and change the boot device priority to CD-ROM
<Andrew``> yes I knwo how to do that
<ubunturos> Andrew``: ok,
<Andrew``> :)
<ubunturos> Andrew``: :)
<_Shade_> how do i autoremove unneeded packages in adept?
<Andrew``> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_Shade_> i mean an option like apt-get autoremove
<goban> whats some games a seven year old might like?
<PhinnFort> goban: the tux games?
<PhinnFort> goban: planetpenguin racer
<goban> thanks
<PhinnFort> maybe supertuxkart too
<PhinnFort> and supertux is always fun
<PhinnFort> and my sister likes tuxpaint a lot too, she's 6
<goban> thanks
<Andrew``> Ok...going to try to install Kubuntu.. wish me luck...lol
<ignazio> non riesco a lanciare beryl,  ho seguito la guida ma il desktop  uguale
<ignazio> qualcuno mi sa dire come lo posso attivare?
<LjL> !it | ignazio
<ubotu> ignazio: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ignazio> ops
<ignazio> sorry
<_Shade_> could anyone help me with an nvidia card?
<remy> Am I the only one with kcontact cloning *every* items (contatcs, to-do items,...)
<remy> ?
<hyuma> what's the better skin for traybar for kubuntu?
<MrDigimon> dumb question: how do i activate the 3d acceleration of my graphic card?
<Jucato> MrDigimon: what card?
<MrDigimon> its a NVidia vanta-16
<qdploveyike> ?
<Jucato> !nvidia | MrDigimon
<ubotu> MrDigimon: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MrDigimon> have some probs when trying to play WolfET
<hyuma> !skin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gino_> do somebody know what "fontconfig-config is missing final newline" when running apt
<fdoving> gino_: can you quote the exact error ?
<gino_> yes i'm goin to paste it
<MrDigimon> must i do something else than install the driver and activate it now?
<fdoving> !pastebin | gino_
<ubotu> gino_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<gino_> ok thanx
<Levi-> Anyone here?
<MrDigimon> | Jucato must i do something else than activate it now
<Jucato> MrDigimon: um... not sure up to what step you followed. basically, install the packages, run the nvidia-xconfig command, then restart X
<Levi-> Any idea why my desktop crashes when configureing my wireless card anyone?
<MrDigimon> ok i just wondered if i had to do something after i installed and activated it, i restart it no seeya
<Levi-> Any idea why my desktop crashes when configureing my wireless card?
<gino_> posted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23710/
<decapitated> Hello
<decapitated> anybody here
<gino_> by the way, not worried for pacman. just a sample prg. it does the same with every prg
<Andrew``> YAY!!!!!!!
<Andrew``> Am now on Kubuntu!
<sivaji> my dvd driver cant detect dvd disk in kubuntu but it works fine in windows
<Andrew``> Ok I installed kubuntu on 2nd hard drive.. now I dont see where I can access my wondows drive in konqueror.. HELP!!!
<Andrew``> windows
<MaTiAz> Andrew``: Try /media/hda1?
<fdoving> gino_: try 'echo -ne "\n"| sudo tee -a /var/lib/dpkg/info/fontconfig-config.list' from the commandline. without the ' quotes. but with the " quotes in the command.
<Andrew``> nope not there :(
<gino_> fdoving i get nothing in the shell
<fdoving> gino_: good, try apt-get again.
<gino_> fdoving: tried, same error
<_Shade_> glxinfo shows the following output
<_Shade_> http://rafb.net/p/G1Y8fK86.html
<_Shade_> what do i do wrong with the nvidia drivers?
<fdoving> gino_: ok, open /var/lib/dpkg/info/fontconfig-config.list in a text editor, like nano for example, write a char somewhere and delete it, keeping the file exactly like it was before, then save and exit.
<fdoving> gino_: you will need to open that as root, like 'sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/info/fontconfig-config.list'
<FOAD_> Hi.
<FOAD_> I just want to double-click on an URL to make Firefox open a page.  How?
<FOAD_> I don't want a Kicker menu.
<BluesKaj> no need to double click, once will do it... right click in the panel and hide it
<BluesKaj> or remove  the kicker
<sivaji> BluesKaj how to set firefox as my default browser when i click a link i want that to be opened  with firefox
<FOAD_> I remove the kicker, clicking doesn't do anything.
<FOAD_> If I just click once on a url (in konsole or sth) nothing happens.
<gino_> fdoving: suedited fontconfig.list; now error is fontconfig.list contains empty filename
<BluesKaj> sivaji, in the konsole : sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<sivaji> what this command will do
<sivaji> BluesKaj  what this command will do
<BluesKaj> FOAD_, you can set all the clicking and personal prefernces in system settings ... we're here to help , but not hold your hand :)
<LjL> sivaji: "man update-alternatives" will tell yuop
<fdoving> gino_: fontconfig-config.list
<BluesKaj> sivaji, it gives you a choice
<sivaji> what choice
<BluesKaj> take a look
<gino_> sorry
<yagami> why does my ubuntu live cd freeze right after starting gdm?
<sivaji> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<yagami> whoopsie. i mean kdm.
<yagami> on a toshiba satellite
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> 7.04 problem with USB
<DexterF> my usb keyb and mouse don't work in 7.04. can't even login. live cd worked fine, other OS work fine, too (namely WinXP and Slackware)
<yagami> do the devices show up at all? oh wait- you can't find out without the keyboard.
<DexterF> suspect a kernel code glitch in usb handling, mayhap in connection with suspend modes. are there any alternative kernel images for 7.04 around?
<Andrew``> ah fsck man!!! now I have no CDrom!!!
<yagami> fsck indeed.
<DexterF> yagami: interesting question, got a ps2 keyb that works, but it's on this box and I can't boot it right now. I'll check out later
<fildo> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Andrew``> brb.. gonna try to get into my windows system
<decapitated_> 
<gino_> fdoving: suedited fontconfig-config.list. problem persists
<sivaji> BluesKaj  my system cant detect dvd disk
<fdoving> gino_: then re-edit it, go to the end and make a new blank line. then save and exit.
<BluesKaj> sivaji, have you installed the codecs like you saw in the URL, libdvdcss2 etc ?
<DaveTheAve> can someone please help me get this USB mouse to work?
<DaveTheAve> Please help,  mean I'm sure numerous people here know how to install a USB mouse in festy.
<fdoving> gino_: then i have no clue.
<fdoving> gino_: are you sure the error message is the exact same?
<sivaji> BluesKaj it is already there that too new version
<BluesKaj> DaveTheAve, the only way i can think of is to ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ' in the konsole ...there you'll have choices of mousetypes and settings
<gino_> fdoving: yes, thanx anyway
<DaveTheAve> thank you
<DaveTheAve> testing now
<Andrew``> Ok.. my windows system is still there.. why can I not see it on my Kubuntu system?
<DexterF> yagami: what I can remmeber tho is that in dmesg I got lots of msgs like "can't access this and that usb, cable faulty?"
<sivaji> Andrew`` u mean u partition
<Andrew``> can anyone help me? please?
<Andrew``> yes
<DexterF> (and no, it's not. the cables are all fine)
<Andrew``> I have 2 drives
<Andrew``> one with windows
<Andrew``> the other with kubuntu
<sivaji> u need to mount that
<Andrew``> ok how do I do that?
<_Shade_> what do i need to install an nvidia-legacy drivers properly
<_Shade_> i mean the packages
<hyuma> anyone use superkaramba?
<sivaji> sudo mount /whereever /whatever fileformat
<Andrew``> sorry am new to linux... can you be more specific?
<sivaji> wait i will see and tell u
<Andrew``> my windows is on hda
<DaveTheAve> BluesKaj: I found this: pci-0000:00:1d.2-usb-0:1:1.0-mouse in /dev/input/by-path
<dwbell> hyuma: I do
<rdallarmi> hi, does anybody knows , in UIbunut (feisty) what is the root filesystem of the chrooted courier?
<yagami> DexterF, but you're saying it works fine now even on xp/slackware and that hardware faults can be ruled out? if so, i am baffled. might want to download a new copy of ubuntu checksum and try again...i am sure someone else can offer a much better solun.
<DaveTheAve> BlueKaj: oh.... and that function didn't work
<sivaji> Andrew`` tell u partition name it will be like /dev/hdb5
<DexterF> yagami: if all else fails ill hack up a kernel myself. after all, i can get to an tty. kubuntu seems a little bold with new shiny kernel options sometimes.
<hyuma> dwbell: what style u use for superkaramba?
<dwbell> hyuma: a hacked up version of glass moniter
<hyuma> where you get it?
<Andrew``> sorry sivaji I am not understanding your broken english
<dwbell> hyuma: it's been a look time, just a moment and I'll look
<sivaji> Andrew``   ok sorry type this "system:/media"  in konqueror address bar u can see all partitions
<hyuma> thank you dwbell
<sivaji> Andrew`` fast ple
<Andrew``> The file or folder system:media does not exist.
<Andrew``> oops
<Andrew``> sorry will try again properly
<Andrew``> lol
<pikko> morning, all...
<sivaji> Andrew`` mad can u see /  system:/media
<dwbell> hyuma: glass monitor can be found here: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/GlassMonitor+-+DynamicPartition?content=52038
<hyuma> yes
<Andrew``> 1:cdrom 2:cdrom0 3:floppy 4:floppy0
<dwbell> hyuma: karamba themes in general here: http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=38
<hyuma> thanks a lot dwebll now I'm  trying to change traybar too
<sivaji> Andrew`` ok leave that do u qtparted
<Andrew``> you want me to type qtparted?
<dwbell> hyuma: the kicker?
<hyuma> yes
<sivaji> Andrew`` no .
<dwbell> hyuma: to the best of my knowledge that is manual work, right click the kicker choose: panel menu-> configure panel then start playing with settings.
<sivaji> Andrew`` is there any monitor like icon in u r taskbar
<Andrew``> no there is no terminal icon
<BluesKaj> in the K-menu , Andrew``
<dr_willis> i always drag the Konxole icon to my panel first thing.
<Andrew``> altho I can get to it via system menu
<dr_willis> :)
<hyuma> dwbell: the kicker style are available on kde-look.org right?
<Andrew``> ok terminal opened
<dr_willis> Konsole = terminal, drag it to the Panel so ya got easy access
<sivaji> BluesKaj help him to mount windows partitions he doesnt know the name of that partition
<Andrew``> BluesKaj: my windows is on "C" drive... hda1 I think
<dwbell> hyuma: there are some background images and kmenu buttons at kde look but I think you'll have to tweak yourself
<hyuma> yes I search
<sivaji> Andrew`` partitions in need to mount tell me u r partition name ntfs or fat
<sivaji> Andrew`` partitions type is need to mount tell me u r partition name ntfs or fat
<Andrew``> I think ntfs
<titanix88> hendaus: i got an idea.
<BluesKaj> Andrew , which windows ...XP?
<Andrew``> yes
<titanix88> hendaus : i got an idea.
<Andrew``> home
<sivaji> Andrew`` run this  "mkdir  c"
<BluesKaj> ok then it's ntfs ..most likely
<titanix88> Andrew`` : whaz ur problem?
<Andrew``> I cant see my windows parttion from kubuntu
<titanix88> BluesKaj : u seem to hang out in the channel alot!
<dwbell> sivaji: I really don't want to take over with andrew but maybe a typing df into terminal would help?
<BluesKaj> titanix88, I have it open , but i'm not always here ...I learn a lot here
<Daisuke_Ido> !ntfs | Andrew``
<ubotu> Andrew``: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<sivaji> Andrew`` then "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 ./c -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000"
<sivaji> Andrew`` have u got
<sivaji> Andrew`` are u there are not
<rdallarmi> hi, does anybody knows , in UIbunut (feisty) what is the root filesystem of the chrooted courier?
<dr_willis> Huh?
<Andrew``> hang on sivaji am doing the diskmounter thing
<rdallarmi> meaning if, from within the chrooted environment, courier looks at the <chrootbase>/var/mail/vmail  where is that <chrootbase>?
<titanix88_> Andrew``: made the partition after ubuntu/GNU/Linux installation?
<sivaji>  Andrew`` u must have some basic knowledge about kubuntu to mount windows partitions so learn kubuntu first
<Andrew``> my windows is now there! thanks people
<sasq> ehumm, I just installed the "ipod" package and got gnome as a bonus, now when I log in I get gnome instead of KDE... is that normal?
<Andrew``> and so is my cdrom
<dr_willis> ipod package?
<sasq> a tool for reading info from ipod
<titanix88_> Andrew``: how did it happen suddenly?!!
<dr_willis> if it had the gnome dependencies.. it sould pull them down.
<sivaji> Andrew`` u cant write file ntfs partition through linux
<sasq> yeah but should it change the default environment?
<dr_willis> you should be able to select kdm and kde from the login screen
<sivaji> Andrew`` u cant write file to ntfs partition through linux
<dr_willis> huh?
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Andrew``> titanix88_:  I did the <ubotu> Andrew``: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse thing
<sasq> heh the firefox dexcription; "lightweight web browser" should really be changed...
<pikko> firefox has long since been crap
<titanix88_> Andrew``: get it. i had the same prblm when i tried to connect my friends harddisk. done everything & it worked fine but only with sudo mount. then i figured out making the directory(like /media/sda5) group to plugdev automatically mounts them on login.
<dr_willis> hmm thats the first id heard that fix titanix88_  :)
<pikko> doesn't even have firefox installed
<dr_willis> i just edit my fstab file.
<sasq> well konqueror is just not that compatible
<titanix88_> dr_willis: i didn't say i had not to edit fstab!
<pikko> compaatible with what? that is the question,
<binks> pikko: ok what browser to use
<rashid>     ?
<binks> rashid: errr english please
<titanix88_> dr_willis: but to make it automountable on login.
<pag> !ru | rashid
<ubotu> rashid:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<pikko> if you're not an open source only bigot, use Opera. I have since 2000 and it's my favorite browser. Nothing touches it.
<binks> pikko: i am no biggot thanks i use whats best for the job
<dr_willis> I dont care for Opera.  but this is linux.. use what you like.
<rdallarmi> Hi, hi, how can I fond out what user curier deamons run under?
<pikko> opera is just the most usable browser out there IMO
<pikko> better features, better security
<binks> pikko: can i play shockwave games in opera
<pikko> yes, opera supports macromedia plugins
<binks> ok ill give it ago brb
<pikko> make sure you install opera and then check the plugin paths under prefs... restart opera if the plugins don't take first time
<titanix88_> pikko: ever used epiphany(gnomes default webbrowser & i hate it for not having any interesting feature in the form of so called simplycity(believe it simpler than gedit)). i also don't appreciate their decision to discontinue galeon in favour of epiphany.
<binks> epiphany is poor sorry my 2 pence
<pikko> i don't use GTK stuff, titanix
<pikko> i prefer qt environment
<sivaji>  /join ubuntu
<sivaji>  /join #ubuntu
<tryleph> hi
<titanix88_> pikko: then i'd say konquer it.
<pikko> i use knoq and opera
<pikko> er, konq
<titanix88_> pikko: me fox, konq & galeon(u should try it ).
<dr_willis> lynx :)
<dhuv> hello all
<pikko> titanix... i don't like galeon... tried it
<dhuv> I just install the latest kubuntu on my T42 laptop
<pikko> opera is a better browser
<sivaji> !hi | dhuv
<ubotu> dhuv: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<dhuv> its great, most everything works well, just got Amarok to play mp3s
<tryleph> how install opera via apt-get
<dr_willis> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<dhuv> the problem is that the sound does not work, its detected
<titanix88_> pikko: gnome should replace epiphany with w3m lol
<dhuv> module is loaded
<dhuv> everything is unmuted
<dhuv> but no sound
<dr_willis> at least opera got away from their lame  adware/comercial/oddball licensing stuff.
<tryleph> thanks!
<pikko> you dont... go to opera.com and download it... right click and let kubuntu install the .deb file automagically for you
<sivaji> dhuv kmenu->multimedia->kmix check sound is on
<pikko> titanix... epiphany is nothing but a subset of firefox... gecko rendering engine with a better interface.... that's all... it has no features
<tryleph> internet its working... but NOT Konqueror
<titanix88_> anyone used w3m here :) ?
<pikko> lol
<dr_willis> titanix88_,  all the time :0
<dhuv> sivaji: it is, the icon is also in the sys tray
<dhuv> its unmuted and all the way up
<ed_be> titanix88_: sometimes
<BluesKaj> opera is ok , it does some things that other browsers can't (like preserve and download encrypted pdf files) but it tries to do too much IMO ...the email program is clunky
<titanix88_> dr_willis: reallllllllly light weight eh??? :)
<pikko> once you go Opera, you never go back. That's been my experience.
<sivaji> dhuv ok check that
<dr_willis> titanix88_,  telnet www.google.com
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> pikko,  trust me..I used Opera and went back....
<tryleph> just "apt-get firefox" and voila i can surf!, now DIRECTLY to download Opera, cuz rulez!
<dr_willis> :)
<titanix88_> dr_willis: lol.
<BluesKaj> well pikko that's YOUR experience, not mine :)
* BluesKaj is back on FF
<pikko> that's people who actually give Opera more than one day's try and care to master it...
<BluesKaj> master ?
<pikko> once you actually learn it, it's indispensible
<pikko> master... you know... english word that means "learn" it through anf through
<pikko> er, and
<BluesKaj> what's to learn ? ...it's just browser that tries to be all things to all ppl...that seldom works
<pikko> not true
<titanix88_> pikko, BluesKaj: there is internet browser like IE6. i use it with wine. ;) it's totally secured & trusted.
<pikko> better security than any other browser
<pikko> titanix... better put your crack pipe away
<dhuv> pikko: I have to admit that Opera is very fast even on slow computers
<dhuv> there are good things about it
<BluesKaj> bah, boot into windows titanix88_ if ya want to use EI
<BluesKaj> or IE even :)
<tryleph> opera its faster
<titanix88_> pikko: u don't really believe me to use that junk do u ? :)
<sasq> what is the best place to put a PATH=$PATH:/extra/stuff ? .bashrc, .profile or .bash_profile ... ?
* dr_willis goes and gets Mosaic!
<Ace2016> opera is faster but opera doesn't work as well
<pikko> i've been a linux user since '98 and an opera user since 2000. I've tried every browser out there.... literally.... moz, galeon, FF, flock, dillo, etc... i always come back to opera
<dr_willis> sasq,  for a single user their .bash_profile most likely
<Ace2016> opera cannot pann properly while zoomed, i've reported the bug over and over again ever since the very early beta 9 was released, and the devs don't seem to care about the linux version
<dr_willis> Brower wars are like watching Female Mud Wrestling.. Its fun to watch.. but makes you feel dirty.
<BluesKaj> weel opera saves the last home page to make it look faster, but it isn't really since it has to be refreshed to be up to date .
<Andrew``> ok now i cant play my mp3s (which are located on my windows drive) any one help me here?
<dr_willis> Andrew``,  if you mount the drive properly. you can access the files
<Daisuke_Ido> have you installed the mp3 codec?
<hendaus> titanix88_:  wb
<PeterJB> hi
<titanix88_> dr_willis: u r a female(so watching male mud wrsling makes u happy :)?
<dr_willis> or is theissue the actual mp3 file?
<dr_willis> titanix88_,   I perfer Jello myself.
<Ace2016> BluesKaj: i think opera's interface is faster, like opening new tabs and navigation, it for me doesn't freeze the system when i have a lots of tabs open (about 25)
<dr_willis> Lime!
<Daisuke_Ido> "you" "are" "wrestling"
<sasq> dr_willis: hmm, when is that read? only on login ?
<Andrew``> I can see the files.. but tehy just wont open
<Ace2016> firefox slows everything down
<tryleph> Andrew: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodec
<Daisuke_Ido> lord, why are people so LAZY?
<PeterJB> you can tweak firefox so it has a smaller footprint
<dr_willis> sasq,  thers docs on exactly where each is read. bash_profile is read just on the users inintial login (or from a login shell)
<titanix88_> hendaus: i got a idea to search for .jpg in ur home.Let's go private.
<Daisuke_Ido> you're not texting someone here, you don't have a character limit, it will not kill you to type the extra two letters in a word
<dr_willis> Andrew``,  you need to install the various mp3 addons/codecs/whatever then for your tool.
<Daisuke_Ido> </rant>
<binks> BluesKaj: you not getting like loads of firefox crashes atm
* Ace2016 loves zoomed panning, the only unique feature in opera, which happens to be broken in linux :(
<binks> what version you on
* dr_willis charges Daisuke_Ido  .10 for that msg.
<ionus> how to install VMware-server-1.0.2-39867.i386.rpm.rpm.part
<Ace2016> opera build 641, version 9.21
<Daisuke_Ido> what the...
<Daisuke_Ido> ionus: first of all, download vmware
<Ace2016> ionus: install it from the repos?
<PeterJB> the .part at the end of the vmware file means it hasn't downloaded competely
<BluesKaj> no crashes binks
<Daisuke_Ido> looks like you used firefox to download that and it's not done
<PeterJB> use vmware server instructions
<PeterJB> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server
<Daisuke_Ido> and second, there's no reason anyone in their right mind would use an rpm :)
<Ace2016> Daisuke_Ido: that .part ending thing is annoying, any way to turn it off?? i download a video, start watching, and it messes up in the middle
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm not sure
<Daisuke_Ido> never bothered me, bout the only thing i download via FF are torrent files :)
<titanix88_> Daisuke_Ido: i have to sometimes because .deb is not available.
<binks> Daisuke_Ido: torrent files why not use ktorrent
<Daisuke_Ido> there is usually a better alternative than rpm.
<Daisuke_Ido> binks: i do use ktorrent.  i'm talking about the *.torrent
<Daisuke_Ido> and one of the sites i'm a member of is a bit anal about that
<Dragnslcr> Worst case, you can use alien to convert an rpm to a deb
<binks> Daisuke_Ido: ok i jumped in both feet as per usuall ha soz
<Daisuke_Ido> no worries
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido, FF doesn't download the torrent files , your torrent client does
<Ace2016> BluesKaj: hes talking about hte *.torrent files
<pikko> panning works fine for me in opera
<Daisuke_Ido> download in FF, open in ktorrent
<Ace2016> pikko: try zooming in, on a page like slashdot, and then try panning
<titanix88_> Daisuke_Ido : FF means?
<pikko> works fine
<Ace2016> pikko: zoom in untill all the scroll bars show, and pann all the way to the bottom and to the right,
<Daisuke_Ido> firefox
<binks> pikko: try play this game opera no go im afraid http://www.shockwave.com/gamelanding/dinerdash.jsp
<BluesKaj> Ace2016, doesn't matter , he implied that FF DLs torrents ...don't want to give noobs the wrong imression :)
<Ace2016> oh ok
<dr_willis> dinerdash :) heh heh
<pikko> no problem with the game
<binks> its for the kids but i cant get it going
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh, that was the wrong impression.  to correct myself once and for all, i download the *.torrent file with firefox, and open it in ktorrent.
<Ace2016> pikko: can you play that game? for me it says; Download Adobe Shockwave Player
<pikko> stupid game btw
<dhuv> guys I had to turn the external amp off
<Ace2016> We are unable to locate a Web player that matches your platform and browser.
<binks> pikko: how did u get it working
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't believe there's even a shockwave player for linux is there?
<Ace2016> binks: there is no shockware for linux is there? only flash
<Ace2016> lol
<Ace2016> so how can pikko play it?
<binks> yep but it says on site flashshould play it
<pikko> i don't have shockwave, but i can play it
<estudo> hi
* Ace2016 wants a screenshot from pikko
<Ace2016> ;)
<binks> Ace2016: me too
<binks> reading the small print it says online ver needs activex and ie
<titanix88_> Ace2016: what game?
<ionus> ace2016 and how i can install wmvare server
<binks> http://www.shockwave.com/gamelanding/dinerdash.jsp
<ionus> ?
<Ace2016> titanix88_: that shockware game, the link to it
<ionus> ace2016: and how i can install wmvare server
<Ace2016> ionus: tried this? http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_fawn_vmware_server_howto
<ionus> ok
<binks> btw this is no dig at ubuntu as my kids have there own edubuntu pc and love it would never go back to windowsvirusriddlepants
<dhuv> clear
<mindslant> Howdy, I want to get back into c++ programming.  What would I need to download to start up? (Do I need a compiler? )
<titanix88_> mindslant: install build-essentils.
<mindslant> thx.
<titanix88_> mindslant: gcc will be installed. it's a first class c/c++/java etc.(like ada) compiler.
<DexterF> upgrade 6.06 to 7.04: easy or mayhem?
<titanix88_> mindslant: for reference : almost every app in GNU/Linux compiled with gcc.
<Daisuke_Ido> DexterF: soul-stealing.
<Daisuke_Ido> you first need to go from 6.06 to 6.10, THEN 6.10 to 7.04
<DexterF> :(
<DexterF> sounds liek I was better of with a re-install
<dr_willis> i always do a clean install
<dr_willis> saves a lot of hassles
<Daisuke_Ido> you'd be better off backing up what you want to keep and doing a fresh install (assuming you don't have /home on a separate partition.  if that's the case, you're ahead of the game)
<titanix88_> Daisuke_Ido: r u sure. (i thought dist-upgrade updates to latest dist)?
<Jazon> hi guys
<Daisuke_Ido> dapper will not upgrade to feisty successfully, and i am sure
<Jazon> I am having trouble.  I installed windows on a small partition and lost my grub boot loader :-(   how can i restore it from the feisty fawn livecd?
<LeeJunFan> !grub | Jazon
<ubotu> Jazon: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jazon> LeeJunFan: :D:D thx dude
<titanix88_> Jazon: just because u got the link, don't think it will work(did not for me :).
<Daisuke_Ido> nothing's universal.  it may not have worked for you, it might for him
<dr_willis> Death and tax's = Universal :)
<mindslant> My grandmother got alzheimers and stopped paying taxes all together...couldn't avoid death though
<titanix88_> Daisuke_Ido: yeah it also depends on ur knowledge. Maybe i hadn't enough. :)
<BluesKaj> yeah, Jazon you may have to edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file to unhide the menu orcomment out the hiddenmenu line.
<titanix88_> mindslant: death is earthly not universal (i mean allien civilization) though.
<mindslant> uh...I know I can request downloads in adept...can I force downloads
<BluesKaj> mindslant, no...you have to have the right repositories in the sources list
<^RiaN^> who's here using win4lin
<BluesKaj> mindslant, if the app isn't in adept or synaptic then find the app on the net and the associated repository info will usually be available
<mrzippy_> Hola
<mrzippy_> Necesito saber acerca de nx no machine
<mrzippy_> Hello
<mrzippy_> I'd like to know if I can use the same session between severals computer with nxfree or nomachine
<DexterF> i guess if the versions match, yeah
<mrzippy_> Dexter that answer is for me?
<raymond> do you have to use ndiswrapper on Linksys WPC54G v2.0 wireless cards in Feisty?
<raymond> according to the list on the ndiswrapper homepage you havent had to since dapper, but mine doesnt work
<jovans> hi@all
<raymond> i think everyone went to sleep
<titanix88_> jovans: hello.
<jovans> ;)
<raymond> i stand corrected
<titanix88_> everyone silent, why?
<[-frost-] `linux> no problems?
<[-frost-] `linux> :-P
<titanix88_> [-frost-] `linux : linux finally got friendly to everyone, so nobody needs support channels. :)
<photon> hehe
<titanix88_> err, GNU/Linux :)
<drblood> does n e one here play warcraft 3 i need help
<drblood> its a game that requires a disc
<drblood> can i install it?
<imagine> Hi! I'm having quite a big issue with my soundcard, I tried compiling a svn of alsa but now my laptop can't find any mixer, I'm wondering what I could do to finally make my sound to work
<titanix88_> drblood: i remember u. wb.
<drblood> :D
<Dragnslcr> drblood- yes, Warcraft III works with Wine
<drblood> have u tried it O_O
<Dragnslcr> The audio doesn't sync very well though
<cashvalentine^^> wtf?: "Device to unmount is not in /media/.hal-mtab so it is not mounted by HAL"
<cashvalentine^^> anybody??? >> "Device to unmount is not in /media/.hal-mtab so it is not mounted by HAL"
<reptile> hi all ^^
<drblood> dragn
<drblood> i put in wc disc
<drblood> and kde daemon came up saying
<drblood> open in new window
<drblood> copy cd with w3b
<drblood> and do nothing
<drblood> wat should i choose
<reptile> kennt sich hier jemand mit umts karten aus und wie ich denen at befehle sende bzw. die ini nder ?
<titanix88_> drblood: open in new window.
<mc__> reptile: this channel is english only
<drblood> kay
<mc__> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<reptile> kk
<titanix88_> drblood: open the setup exe with wine.
<reptile> thx
<reptile> ^
<mc__> no problem
<mc__> "Kanaelen" omfg,some words should not be translated
<drblood> now it comes to the wc folder
<drblood> there is a installer
<drblood> wat do i open it with
<drblood> O_o
<titanix88_> drblood: click on it.
<drblood> it says open with:
<drblood> i need to use a program to open it >.>
<titanix88_> drblood: select "wine"
<jovans> yes a strawberry wine
<jovans> hm
<cashvalentine^^> anybody know wtf this is  --->> "Device to unmount is not in /media/.hal-mtab so it is not mounted by HAL"
<mads-> trying to build a project in kdevelop for the first and get the error : "make: aclocal: Command not found". I can compile the program with "g++ foo.cpp -o foo" without erorr though
<titanix88_> drblood: use custom command "wine"
<mads-> what am I doing wrong?
<drblood> ?
<drblood> wine config or wine reg edit
<Andrew``> ok its telling me my su password is wrong  but i havent changed it
<titanix88_> drblood: just "wine"
<drblood> and where is that
<drblood> nevermind
<drblood> :)
<titanix88_> mads- : have make installed?
<Andrew``> can anyone help me on this?
<mads-> Think so - when I type "ma" in terminal and try tap to auto-complete "make" is on the list of auto-completes
<[-frost-] `linux> how do I exactly make wine work?
<titanix88_> mads-: then i can't help. try kdevelops help.
<Andrew``> anyone help me please?
<|lostbyte|> Andrew``, what is telling you your su command is wronge ?
<Andrew``> terminal
<Andrew``> I am the only user
<Andrew``> su: Authentication failure
<Andrew``> Sorry.
<tapas> on kubuntu: who does the mounting of usb-storage devices
<tapas> some udev rule or kde?
<Andrew``> does that mean I have to re-install kubuntu?
<tapas> Andrew``: what are you trying to do?
<drblood> hmmm
<Andrew``> trying to install nvidia drivers
<drblood> i have a 3rd party for warcraft III
<tapas> [sually everything can be fixed by booting into single user mode] 
<drblood> can i use that through wine too O_o
<tapas> Andrew``: what do you need su for then?
<tapas> Andrew``: you should use sudo rather
<boss> hi all
<boss> does anybody have a *generic* /etc/apt/sources.list file? I have some problems with the repos, and I would like to fall-back to the generic sourcess.list file
<Andrew``> so instead of sh NVid.... I should type sudo NVid....???
<BluesKaj> hmmm , no joebtfsplk here ?
<icecruncher> ar ther any faster ide's other than eclipse for javva?
<tapas> Andrew``: hmm? just install the nvidia driver package
<Jazon_> so i got my usb wifi to work with ndiswrapper, but now the sound system is broke.  :'(
<Jazon_> maybe a reboot is in order :P
<Jazon_> brb
<BluesKaj> ati ixp modem/soundcard , Jazon
<BluesKaj> ?
<Jazon> BluesKaj: will check one sec
<asfak> any help on how to create local repo on my hard disk
<Andrew``> should the admin show up in User Management?
<BluesKaj> asfak, you already have one included with the OS disk , and the repositories addresses are already present in  /etc/apt/sources.list
<jacques_> I just bought a wireless router. I have some problems to set it up
<jacques_> can someone give me a hand
<BluesKaj> !wireless | jacques_
<ubotu> jacques_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<timmay> anyone have issues with KRDC when you connect to a remote desktop, close out the connect to leave yourself logged on and then it hangs when you try to remote into the computer again?
<BluesKaj> asfak:  you can add repositories to adept and synaptic by editing the sources.list directly by copy and paste
<BluesKaj> !repositories | asfak
<ubotu> asfak: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<njt88> 00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<njt88> BluesKaj: ^^^  thats the sound card that quit working when i put in ndiswrapper
<cashvalentine^^> This is crap: device /dev/scd0 was not mounted by you
<cashvalentine^^> why does kubuntu throw up these asinine errors?
<BluesKaj> njt88: does that card also have the modem ?
<cashvalentine^^> kubuntu should get the dvd burning permissions right
<asfak> no, what i want is to take all deb files from /var/cache/apt and take them to another pc and want them installed there. new pc does not have internet
<cashvalentine^^> so people dont spend days trying to figure out how to unmount a dvd
<timmay> anyone know a better remote desktop connection other than KRDC?
<cashvalentine^^> it suck REAL bad
<cashvalentine^^> what gives with the damn quality control lately
<njt88> not a clue BluesKaj how do i tell?
<cashvalentine^^> who the hell do you send a message to, to get this fixed
<cashvalentine^^> come people-- I cannot even eject a damn dvd without getting "device /dev/scd0 was not mounted by you"
<cashvalentine^^> what the hell is that?
<njt88> BluesKaj: there is no modem.....
<asfak> ubotu, can you help here ?
<BluesKaj> ok, then I have no clue , why njt88 ..sorry, perhaps somebody else can help :(
<athlon64_> Ive dona something with xorg.conf and keyboard layouts disappeared. Do you know how i fix it?
<njt88> :-(     ok.  its all on the asus motherboard.  no card
<njt88> BluesKaj: does ^^^ make a difference?#
<raymond> my wireless card refuses to show up as wlan0 keeps showing up as eth1
<llutz> raymond: don't worry if it works, only names....
<zarate> alguien sabe espaol
<tapas> raymond: yeah, as llutz said. each netowrk driver i think provides its own basename
<Darth_Homey> hello people
<tapas> [and the kernel then adds numbers if the name already exists] 
<Jucato> !es | zarate
<ubotu> zarate: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<BluesKaj> asfak:  then you have to DL the programs you want to your HDD and burn them to a disk
<soulrider_> hello everyone, whats up ?
<BluesKaj> hey soulrider ...trying out the opera embedded chat client ...kind of interesting
<raymond> ITS NOT WORKING THOUGH :(
<raymond> oops caps lock
<raymond> sorry
<soulrider> BluesKaj: opera rocks
<soulrider> but i hate how it tries to open all torrents
<soulrider> you cant disable the built in bt client AFAIK
<athlon64_> Do u know why there are no available keyboard layouts at localalizations?
<soulrider> athlon64_: in KDE you can select the keyboard layout
<athlon64_> But there are no available layouts
<_Ace2016_> Hi all
<_Ace2016_> anyone here running vmware server?
<BluesKaj> found some thing that can defeat the annoying capslock problem go to sys/settings/region&language/keyboard layout/Xkb options/ scroll down to ctrl key positions , enable the "make capslock an additional control" button.
<_Ace2016_> maybe they should call it vmserver instead of vmware server
<_Ace2016_> is there a simple view for vmware server?
<BluesKaj> athlon64_:  it's under country /region & languge , in sys/settings
<decapitated> Hello
<Panda200x> hello
<Pathum> can anyone help me with Kopete?
<DECAPITATED> Maybe
<DECAPITATED> Whats the problem?
<Pathum> K well i can't get the Yahoo rooms list
<Pathum> actually i don't know how to
<Pathum> I did it in Gaim
<DECAPITATED> Im sorry cant help you there
<Pathum> k
<DECAPITATED> i dont have Yahoo
<Jucato> Kopete doesn't support Yahoo chatrooms yet.
<Pathum> too
<easytiger> does anyone use Yahoo these days
<Jucato> Pathum: try asking in #kopete to verify
<Pathum>  ba
<Pathum> thanz
<Pathum> thanx
<easytiger> Ya Who?
<BluesKaj> the new MSN chat supports yahoo, but not sure about AMSN
<BluesKaj> wanna yahoo, yer restricted to windoze...I think
<Jucato> or Pidgin
<njt88> any ideas as to why my domain name server keeps changing to 192.168.xxx.x  when i have it set to 192.168.1.1 ???
<njt88> and then i lose dns ability and have to go set it again
<hangthedj> yahoo makes a linux version.  it just doesn't support chat rooms.
<BluesKaj> Jucato, this opera irc client seems quite cool actually ... a little clunky and unintuative to set up but the results work fine
<AleRitty> hi at all
<os2mac> what is a good wifi scanner available in Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> os2mac, my HP3500 series scanner works ok
<llutz> os2mac: kismet
<Darkkish> what is a good AIM/MSN client besieds Kopete?
<MinceR> bitlbee
<Darkkish> crap lol
<Jack3> how do i start katapult
<BluesKaj> alt+spcebar
<Jack3>  im doing hat
<Jack3> it doesnt start
<Jack3> but i can start it by going to startmenu
<Darkkish> whats katapault?
<MaTiAz> Darkkish: It's some launcher
<MaTiAz> How do I get rid of katapult? It's annoying :|
<Darkkish> Jack3 you don't see anything when you do alt spacebar?
<Jack3> katapult is awesome
<Jack3> no darkkish
<tuco> Hello all. The question of the day is: Can I use Beryl with my ATI X1400 at all or not? I reall want to try if it's possible.
<rdallarmi> hi,does  anybody in here know how to make the authdeamond socket available to a chrooted postfix  for sasl authentication?
<Zeelot> hello
<zack> hello
<Zeelot> how can I add shortcuts to my hdds on my desktop?
<zack> i know no way to. let me look around for a sec.
<snowdonkey> Hi.  I downloaded Firefox 2 from the website into a folder in /opt.  I just installed Firefox 1.5 from the repositories and it imported my bookmarks and add-ons.  I'm curious to know how that happened
<Zeelot> only thing on my desktop is cdrom0 that came up automatically
<Darkkish> what is a good AIM/MSN client aside from Kopete and Gaim
<Jack3> id assume right clickcreateshort cut and point toward /mnt/cdrom0 or /mnt/cdrom
<Jack3> whatever it is
<Jack3> oops, not cdrom, /mount/sda4 etc
<Darkkish> how do i Install those mp3 codecs?
<Zeelot> there is no createshortcut?
<snowdonkey> Darkkish install libxine-extracodecs
<Darkkish> snowdonkey:  thanks
<smitht> having a nightmare with kdevelop, kde helpcentre and htdig
<smitht> haylp!
<Darkkish> why does it say "Flashplugin-nonfree"
<jrick> i have a problem with Kaffine
<jrick> everytime i play a video, like an ogg/theora, all the colors are wrong
<blekos> hi, is it possible to assign a button to the "eject" commnad?
<jrick> everything is in purple or green tones
<jrick> i never used to have this problem with totem
<jrick> (on gnome)
<BluesKaj> jrick: open kaffeine/settings/player engine , choose kaffeine-xine
<jrick> BluesKaj: no it's still wrong
<jrick> ok, playing around with the settings, i clicked the embedded mplayer button.  Now there's no video at all.
<BluesKaj> ok, looks like you may have to reconfigure X , if you havent's setup your driver configuration already in sys/settings/monitor&display
<jrick> i think one of the problems may be that i run kubuntu in a virtual machine in VMware
<payam> hi
<jrick> and so drivers are not the same
<payam> Does anybody know Rihanna?
<hangthedj> jrick: if you can find the xine configuration tab, choose video and change the driver that xine uses.
<payam> #kubuntu-se
<BluesKaj> jrick:  just reconfigging the proper driver in monitor and display may fix it
<jrick> well i'm not getting any video now
<animimotus> hi ladies and gentlemen
<jrick> how can i configure kaffine to use gstreamer?
<BluesKaj> jrick, or you can take the long route , ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg '
<animimotus> someone use a good SIP client in QT ? Like Ekiga
<jrick> i've already done that
<jrick> i don't like using vmware tools to make the res right
<hangthedj> you should be able to just install the gstreamer plugins and then it should be an option.
<jrick> i have gstreamer installed (because totem runs)
<jrick> but it's not an option
<BluesKaj> jrick:  so you don't you see your driver listed in sys/settingsmonitor/hardware ?
<jrick> let me check
<LPhas> hi guys, i've a problem with ndiswrapper and kubuntu, someone could please help?
<BluesKaj> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jrick> my driver is vesa
<BluesKaj> jrick:  that's the generic default kubuntu driver
<jrick> ok
<BluesKaj> look for your graphics card make & model in that list
<jrick> what would my card be (because this is a virtual machine)
<LPhas> BluesKaj: i checked a lot of docs, the problem is subtle
<jrick> would it be vmware?
<LPhas> BluesKaj: i have a builtin rtl8187, i disabled the proper module (which doesn't work) but still ndiswrapper says that there's an alternate driver
<jrick> i don't like messing with hardware and drivers in a virtual machine because there really isn't any of them anyway
<BluesKaj> LPhas: my wireless knowledge is less than helpul in your situation ... sorry :(
<Azhi_Ubuntu> hi
<flyertanks> alguem pode me ajudar
<Azhi_Ubuntu> is this maintained by the same ppl of ubuntu
<flyertanks> algum brasileiro
<BluesKaj> not a fan of vM stuff ...I can never seem to get it to work right anyway :)
<jrick> do i have to restart x now that i've changed drivers?
<flyertanks> to repcisando de uma ajuda no kubuntu
<flyertanks> sobre kde
<BluesKaj> !pt | flyertanks
<ubotu> flyertanks: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<marko> i have problems with the nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new drivers
<BluesKaj> jrick, yes or relogin
<jrick> k
<jrick> no, it's still not working
<jrick> everything is still green or purple
<BluesKaj> which drivers did you install, jrick?
<jrick> it's using the vmware driver now
<frank__> Hi all, got KDE Desktop 3.5.6 on Ubuntu, see that there is a update to 3.5.7, new to this how can i update to 3.5.7 desktop only??
<BluesKaj> jrick, so you are running kubuntu under winbdows
<jrick> yes
<jrick> my dad won't let me create a new partition
<jrick> frank__: go to http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php and follow the instructions
<jrick> frank__: it will make you update your repos
<jrick> frank__: and then update your entire system
<jrick> open Adept
<BluesKaj> wellnow , running VMware is more dangerous to windows than having a separate Linux partition ...I don' t get the logic
<Panda200x> hey
<BluesKaj> I have a dual boot setup and it works well
<jrick> frank__: open adept manager and add one of those lines into the repositories
<jrick> BluesKaj: I really want to, but i'm not allowed.  This is the next best thing
<jrick> BluesKaj: one other disadvantage is that i can't run AIGLX with compiz/beryl
<jrick> other than that, virtual machines are sweet and work great
<BluesKaj> maybe a total update and upgrade is in order for your distro , jrick
<jrick> what do you mean?
<jrick> i've sudo apt-get update and updated already
<SunStealth> Yes, the safest way to run windows, is through vmware in linux. And it is easy to do backups with vmware for your guest os, at least with vmware workstation.
<jrick> upgraded
<BluesKaj> beryl is just window dressing ...it has a cool factor , but it wears off real quick
<SunStealth> all linux distros except for lindows...
<jrick> SunStealth: i've gotten every distro i've tried to work except simplyMempis
<BluesKaj> SunStealth:  he's running vmware in windoze with linux as the guest OS
<jrick> but i'm happy with kubuntu
<SunStealth> ehh... thats not safe.
<SunStealth> Well well, the sooner you get over to linux, the better and safer it is :)
<jrick> i really want to
<SunStealth> Have you tryed dual boot?
<jrick> i know how, but i'm not allowed to mess with partitioning
<BluesKaj> yeah , exactly but his dad won't let him partition the drive to accomodate a real linux setup
<SunStealth> ok...
<jrick> this isn't MY computer
<frank__> jrick: thanks it worked
<SunStealth> I c
<jrick> frank__: np
<SunStealth> Alright, well. I would try to get a pretty cheap computer if I were you, jrick. distros like kubuntu dont take much computer power
<jrick> i know i should, but i don't feel like it or have room for another box
<BluesKaj> SunStealth:  not if he wants beryl
<jrick> well the transperencies in kwin work fine
<mitch_> that's right i'm running kubuntu on a pentium III with 700MHz
<jrick> i little slow, but they do work
<jrick> i'm running them now
<jrick> shadows and all
<jrick> but AIGLX and XGL won't run
<jrick> (but i don't need help, i'm fine with kwin)
<Noldoaran> my systemsettings program is broken. It crashes if I load systemsettings, and if i load control:/ in konqueror it only shows Peripherals/OBEX Devices .. any idea how to fix it?
<jrick> Noldoaran: if you need to configure something try running the command kcontrol from a terminal
<jrick> does anyone know the command to open the kubuntu system settings? maybe if it was run from a konsole some debugging info could be gathered.
<Noldoaran> jrick: in the left pane I only have Network and Peripherals/OBEX Devices if i do that
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Darkkish> how do I open konq via console?
<jrick> konqueror
<BluesKaj> systemsettings in the terminal
<jrick> Noldoaran: type systemsettings into a konsole
<Noldoaran> jrick: here's the output when I ran kcontrol in konsole "kcontrol: WARNING: No K menu group with X-KDE-BaseGroup=settings found ! Defaulting to Settings/"
<jrick> hmmmmm, not sure
<jrick> maybe someone else could help
<Noldoaran> jrick: if i type systemsettings it crashes
<BluesKaj> Noldoaran: sudo apt-get install kubuntu desktop
<BluesKaj> Noldoaran: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> ignore the firstone
<Mach3> im trying to mount my windows drive(s) so i can access my files from linux.  im using the ntfs-3g driver and config tool.  For reference, i have windows on a 2disk raid0 array, and linux on a separate 3rd drive.  I think the problem is that my windows 'drive' is really 2 drives in raid 0.  When i run fdisk -l it shows both individual disks, but not one that represents the raid.  So every time i try to mount sda1 (the first drive in the raid0 array) i 
<jrick> BluesKaj: if it's already installed, just broken, would that fix it?
<jrick> or would you need to uninstall systemsettings and then reinstall
<BluesKaj> yes it should
<Noldoaran> BluesKaj: didn't fix it
<jrick> Noldoaran: try sudo apt-get remove systemsettings
<BluesKaj> Noldoaran: you have reboot
<BluesKaj> to
<jrick> then sudo apt-get install systemsettings
<jrick> (and reboot) then restart
<BluesKaj> that should be part of the desktop pkg jrick
<jrick> yeah, that makes sense
<Noldoaran> jrick: no such package, it's called kde-systemsettings
<BluesKaj> kubuntu-desktop is the barebones kde install
<jrick> what kde are you running? if you are 3.5.6, upgrading might fix it
<BluesKaj> just reboot
<Darkkish> what is the equiv of ctrl+alt+del
<jrick> Darkkish: are you looking for a task manager like app?
<Darkkish> yeah
<jrick> <ctrl><excape>
<Noldoaran> ksysguard
<Darkkish> oops
<BluesKaj> backspace
<Darkkish> yeah old mistake/habit
<BluesKaj> the Linux 3 finfer salute : ctrl+alt+backspace  :)
<case_> how can i configure amarok to use my ipod?
<BluesKaj> finfer
<case_> it is mounted
<jrick> not unless you want to log back in :)
<LjL> BluesKaj: Linux? that's X.
<case_> but i have problems with amarok
<Noldoaran> BluesKaj, jrick: i'm rebooting, brb
<BluesKaj> what is a finfer ...it's a missing finger
<BluesKaj> relogin
<jrick> yeah, the same key combo will do the same on bsd
<jrick> ...and the like
<jrick> its not linux
<BluesKaj> LjL:  yes , it works tho
<ubuntu_> \list
<jrick> case_: don't have an ipod, so can't help. (i will not support drm)
<case_> :(
<BluesKaj> ok , i tried bsd once ...total boring OS :)
<jrick> wow, that came off harsh
<LjL> BluesKaj: depends what you want to do. the "three finger salute" in Windows currently doesn't restart anything, it just brings up a dialog. ctrl+alt+backspace, on the other hand, restarts X. also, there *is* normally ctrl+alt+del configured in Linux, and what it does is restart the system.
<jrick> i meant that i will not buy one
<LjL> so the closest to Windows 9x style three finger salute is... just ctrl+alt+del.
<jrick> not not help you
<BluesKaj> yes LjL , but that works if your at a TTY , otherwise it's arelogin when your on X
<LjL> BluesKaj: except on current KDE on Kubuntu, Ctrl+Alt+Del pops up a shutdown dialog, not too dissimilarly from what Windows NT would do :)
<BluesKaj> ahha cool LjL , one learns something new everyday here :)
<soulrider> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gilberto_> ola
<BluesKaj> like this opera embedded irc chat client ...very nice so far
<soulrider> !es | gilberto_
<ubotu> gilberto_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Noldoaran> BluesKaj: didn't work
<jrick> BluesKaj: i used to use opera like all the time, but now i use konq
<andrzej> i prefer firefox
<jrick> it fits in better with kde.  i don't like non-kde apps.
<ubuntu_> opssssssssss
<redbull00> bye
<virusa> hello guys
<freeman163> ello
<Graham> KTorrent sucks ass.
<virusa> hi all from georgia :)
<BluesKaj> bummer Noldoaran, maybe this will solve it ; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<virusa> can anyone help me with ubuntu ?
<Graham> I leave it on and it crashes while I'm away, so now I'm waiting another 2 hours for my download.
<virusa> i'm a newby in ubuntu
<Graham> Sod it!
<Graham> virusa: See #ubuntu
<virusa> ok
<virusa> thx
<Graham> This is Kubuntu
<virusa> sorry
<Darkkish> how do i change my default browser to Firefox
<Noldoaran> BluesKaj: I'm pretty sure I'm up to date, but I'll try it
<Darkkish> I've tried doing it from inside firefox, but that doesn't work
<BluesKaj> Graham: you have to go to the ktorrrent site and DL and install the bugfree upgraded version
<Graham> Darkkish: System Settings > Default aplications
<Darkkish> thanks Graham
<llp78> Graham ktorrent is actually very good - just as good as the others - i can max out usng ktorrent
<Graham> I know, but lately it just keeps crashing.
<Graham> I left it on overnight for a large download, woke up in the morning it'd crashed and it wasn't even half done!
<llp78> Graham odd never once crashed here
<Noldoaran> BluesKaj: yeah I'm all up to date:
<Noldoaran> Sysinfo for 'tiger': Linux 2.6.20-16-generic running KDE 3.5.7, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz at 2801 MHz (5601 bogomips), HD: 35/228GB, RAM: 475/1002MB, 125 proc's, 10.13min up
<Graham> Before that I'd of said it was awesome, only thing I'd like is the ability to see files in an archive.
<llp78> Graham what connection you on ?
<llp78> what speed
<BluesKaj> Graham: are you using the feisty ktorrent default version ?
<llp78> i am
<Graham> 2.1
<llp78> 2.14
<Graham> Soz mr. specific.
<BluesKaj> 2.14 is the stable version
<llp78> nah thats what im running
<jrick> it looks like the 2.1.4 and 2.2beta1 debs are down
<jrick> i can't download them
<jrick> i've had the same problem with ktorrent
<llp78> what version??
<jrick> 2.1
<llp78> not 2.14 ?
<jrick> no. i can't download them, the site is down
<jrick> (for the debs)
<BluesKaj> latest stable version : http://ktorrent.org/
<llp78> just change the repo site and grab it from a mirroe
<Graham> Really is rediculous how outdated the packages are.
<titanix88_> anyone around use blender?
<Graham> titanix88_: When I make tomato sauce
<Darkkish> why is the Mozilla Thunderbird in the repository version 1.5.*?
<jrick> what is new/good about 2.2?
<Graham> Darkkish: Because whoever is incharge of updating that package is a lazy swine.
<titanix88_> Graham: no, not u again. I mean blender 3d :(
<Darkkish> grr
<jrick> nvm, i see it on the howe page
<jrick> home
<Graham> titanix88_: It is 3d
<BluesKaj> yup jrick , the site for feisty version of ktorrent is down
<jrick> anyone know of a mirror?
<BluesKaj> looking
<llp78> theres mirros all over the world - just because one site is down does not mean you cannot get it!
<titanix88_> Graham: u damn pure british >(
<jrick> do i have to install the deb to install the source?
<jrick> *uninstall
<Graham> titanix88_: As opposed to half asian?
<SlimeyPete> jrick: it's best to do so
<BluesKaj> llp78:  have a got a mirror for us ?
<SlimeyPete> if you don't, then a future ubuntu update might overwrite your compiled version with the standard ubuntu version again
<Graham> jrick: Yeah otherwise apt will be like wtf?!?
<jrick> those 2.2 features look nice
<titanix88_> Graham: Go ahead and call PriceChild to call me to take this discussion to offtopic. >(
<llp78> just load adept manager and change default location - hence changing respo
<Graham> titanix88_: May I ask what the hell you're talking about?
<BluesKaj> hehe
<Graham> titanix88_: You make about as much sense as a DVD rewinder.
<titanix88_> Graham: You're friend PriceChild kicked my but yesterday, remember!!! >(
<BluesKaj> Graham:  pls no insults here
<BudgetDedicated> how do i convert from one charset to the other?
<jrick> well, gtg
<Graham> titanix88_: First of all no I don't remember, second of all he's not my friend, and third of all, lol.
<BudgetDedicated> sorry wrong changel
<BluesKaj> we' re here to help and be helped ...at least I am
<Darkkish> How do I run sh
<MaTiAz> Darkkish: a .sh file? write ./name.sh to terminal
<MaTiAz> And replace the name with the filename of course
<Darkkish> run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute .
<Darkkish> MaTiAz: run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute .
<Noldoaran> Darkkish: chmod u+x run-mozilla.sh
<Noldoaran> then try again
<titanix88_> BluesKaj: me here for disscusion too. Graham just irritates me for using shorthands like u(You) :(
<Noldoaran> er.. do 'chmod a+x run-mozilla.sh' instead
<Darkkish> k
<Graham> titanix88_: I'd like you to seriously shut the fuck up.
<BluesKaj> latest snapshots at svn  http://ktorrent.org/downloads/svn-snapshots/
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Darkkish> still getting smathing
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Darkkish> samething*
<_Codeman_> I'm having trouble with internet connection sharing, I've already set it up in iptables but it doesn't seem to be working :/
<titanix88_> Graham: u said that word that day & i tried to pass that to <ubotu> then someone (PriceChild) blamed me for language & got op & kicked me .REMEMBER?? >(
<Noldoaran> Darkkish: try 'sh run-mozilla.sh'
<LjL> !offtopic | titanix88_, Graham
<ubotu> titanix88_, Graham: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<marko> anoyone have expirenced non working nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new in kubuntu ?
<Darkkish> same thing
<titanix88_> LjL: alright it's over .U shutup!!!
<Graham> titanix88_: No, and quite frankly I don't care!
<vit_> hola desde venezuela
<LjL> !es | vit_
<ubotu> vit_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<LjL> titanix88_: telling me to shut up won't help, either
<virusc> hi alll
<vit_> hola como estan?
<BluesKaj> Graham:  http://ktorrent.org/downloads/svn-snapshots/ , you can DL the latest ktorrent from there
<titanix88_> LjL: forget it,then!
<Graham> vit_: no
<Darkkish> vit_: #kubntu-es
<Darkkish> er
<Darkkish> vit_: #kubuntu-es *
<vit_> all right,thank you..
<Darkkish> lol
<pitecantropus> I made a fresh install of Feisty, preserving my old /home directory. After reboot, the whole content dissapeared, althought I can see that is not empty. Any ideeas?
<Graham> BluesKaj: I try to avoid compiling from source.
<Noldoaran> pitecantropus: what do you mean it dissappeared, but you can see it's not empty? can you see it or not?
<Darkkish> so my install still isn't working
<pitecantropus> with "df" command I see the size of it, but I can`t see in Konqueror
<Noldoaran> pitecantropus: can you see the contents with ls?
<pitecantropus> nope :(
<titanix88_> BluesKaj: what's ur problem?
<Noldoaran> huh
<pitecantropus> when I try to mount partitions, appears that is already mounted and OK
<pitecantropus> but can`t acces anything in /home
<payam> sweden vann
<payam> Sweden3-Ddenmark0
<pitecantropus> even the new user that I created
<Noldoaran> pitecantropus: paste you df output here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<_Codeman_> can anyone help me troubleshoot my internet connection sharing issues?
<pitecantropus> have to change internet conection, it will take a while :)
<Noldoaran> ok
<BluesKaj> titanix88_: ?
<Noldoaran> pitecantropus: what is your working directory? are you in your home directory
<Noldoaran> ?
<_Codeman_> It hasn't worked in roughly 12 hours :?
<_Codeman_> :/*
<pitecantropus> now i`m on another computer
<Noldoaran> oh
<pitecantropus> I can log only as root
<pitecantropus> not normal isn`t?
<Noldoaran> ohh.. what does it say if you try to log in as the other user?
<Noldoaran> pitecantropus: no not normal
<payam> I need a good dictionary fr my linux
<payam> Do you know some?
<pitecantropus> nothing, just few seconds a black screen and after that again log menu
<serginho_> login for root?
<Moduliz0r> anyone know how I can play DivX Stage6 movies in Ubuntu?
<federico> Tokj
<federico> ci sei?
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Noldoaran> pitecantropus: what if you do 'su -l username'?
<federico> scusate ragazzi ho un problema
<federico> a chi posso chiedere aiuto?
<federico> naturalmente riguarda la ubuntu
<federico> Ho installato amule sulla kubuntu ma ora mi da un errore e non riesco a farlo eseguire
<BluesKaj> !it | federico
<ubotu> federico: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<federico> quando disinstallo e reinstallo mi rid lo stesso errore
<federico> ops
<federico> scusate
<federico> e dove posso parlare italiano?
<federico> Where I can speak italian?
<federico> thank you
<Darkkish> ohhh
<Darkkish> I got it
<Darkkish> i had to install libstdc++5 and then do ./thunderbird
<serginho_> opa valeu
<Noldoaran> Darkkish: I'm glad you figgured it out
<rdallarmi> hi, I am running postfix chrooted and I am trying to do sasl authentication using authdeamond. I am getting the error: warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to Courier authdaemond: No such file or directory. Authdeamond socket is (ubuntu) in /var/run/courier/authdeamond/socket I granted rwx permission trough all that path and linked /car/run/courier/authdeamond to /var/spool/postfix and specified
<rdallarmi> authdaemond_path: /authdaemon/socket in smtpd.conf, but I got that error. It is bvious I am doing something wrong. Anybody has any idea?
<Darkkish> where is the task manager
<Noldoaran> pitecantropus: did you try 'su -l  username'?
<Noldoaran> Darkkish: [Kmenu] >System>KSysGuard
<llp78> Noldoaran what?
<Noldoaran> what??
<Darkkish> why do .bins open with kate?
<Noldoaran> Darkkish: what should they open with?
<Darkkish> idk
<Darkkish> i thought they were executable rpms
<Darkkish> Man why do i have to install jre1.6 manually?
<Darkkish> it should be in the repositories
<Noldoaran> Darkkish: if the executable bit is set they should run themselves
<Noldoaran> Darkkish: right click and select properties then permissions tab to see if it is executable
<Darkkish> mm k thanks
<animimotus> does exist a script or a application witch can do a window's screenshot with its scroll?
<Darkkish> o_o
<Darkkish> hmm
<Noldoaran> Darkkish: the package in the repositories is sun-java6-jre
<Noldoaran> animimotus: with its scroll? what do you mean?
<Darkkish> Noldoaran:
<Darkkish> what he wants is
<Darkkish> a snapshot of the full contents of the window
<Darkkish> for example if it has a scroll bar
<Darkkish> he wants everything inside that pane
<animimotus> Noldoaran: if the windows content is higher than the navigator's height, the script I reseach should do a copy/paste to have all in one file
<Noldoaran> animimotus: never heard of any program that would do that.. what application are you taking a screenshot of?
<animimotus> Noldoaran: ksnapshot do yet screenshot (snapshot)
<Darkkish> -_-
<Darkkish> Noldoaran: there is such a thing
<Darkkish> i just don't know the linux equivalent
<Noldoaran> ohh.. i see you want to take several screenshots of part of a window scrolled to a differnt point and put them together in on image. right??
<Mach3> i dualboot windows and kubuntu.  everytime i boot ubuntu and then go back to windows, the time in windows is 4 or 5 hours off.  My time zone is set correctly in both OSs.  so, any ideas how to fix this?
<animimotus> Noldoaran: yes, exactly
<Noldoaran> Mach3: I bet linux is storing the time in bios as GMT, and windows is reading it as local time, but linux is converting it to local time.. there is a setting for this somewher, but I can't remember how to do it..
<Mach3> Noldoaran: haha,that sounds reasonable... grr, maybe more googling will help
<Noldoaran> animimotus: i don't know of anything that will do that automatically.. You could put it together in an image  editor..
<animimotus> Noldoaran: this none free windows program do that http://dev3.com/administrator/index.php (sorry I have no free example)
<animimotus> Noldoaran: it's a pitty, I doesn't program in python... :\
<Noldoaran> Mach3: I wish I could be more help, but my kde control panel isn't working, so I can't look for the setting
<Mach3> haha, thanks for the tip anyway
<Noldoaran> animimotus: I get a 404 error when visiting that site
<Darkkish> where is the xorg located/
<OzZY85> I am trying to install Feisty AMD x64, and when i try to boot it, it gets stuck on configuring network interfaces
<OzZY85> any suggestions?
<animimotus> Noldoaran: sorry http://www.techsmith.com/snagit.asp
<Noldoaran> animimotus: neat.. pretty much a screenshot program with an image editor built in
<ubuntu_> ello
<Darkkish> when i use find in the shell
<Darkkish> how do i cancel it
<Noldoaran> ctrl-C
<flowingfire> Hello.  I was wondering if there was a guide to installing KBFX on Kubuntu.  I have tried several times on numerous installations, never successfully-- it installed, but wouldn't work.
<bedin> alguem fala portugues ae?
<busfahrer> Excuse me, I'm trying to install a mouse cursor theme via the KControl dialog. It is from kde-look.org. No matter if I select the containing .tar.bz2, the extracted dir, or one of the contained dirs, I get 'invalid mouse cursor archive'. I tried it with several different archives. Can it be that hard? :-)
<flowingfire> :) Anybody here?
<flowingfire> busfahrer: If you extract the archive, does it have a readme in it with special instructions?  Does it have a .sh file?
<PhinnFort> !portugues
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portugues - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flowingfire> !KBFX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kbfx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flowingfire> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<PhinnFort> !info kbfx
<ubotu> kbfx: an alternative to K-Menu for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.9.2~rc4-1 (feisty), package size 1268 kB, installed size 3748 kB
<PhinnFort> kbfx sucks
<animimotus> Noldoaran: sure but with imagemagic(?) / python we can add this feature that miss to ksnapshot I suppose?
<PhinnFort> rather try tasty menu
<flowingfire> Tasty menu is better?
<flowingfire> never heartd of it.
<PhinnFort> it takes the best from Suse's kickoff and kbfx
<Noldoaran> animimotus: yeah i suppose
<flowingfire> Really?  I like Suse's menu, so I probably would like tasty too then, huh?
<flowingfire> the only reason I'm using Kubuntu instead of Suse is because I felt sick to my stomach using it after Microsoft's deal. lol
<PhinnFort> flowingfire: same reason I didn't switch to opensuse;)
<flowingfire> lol
<PhinnFort> flowingfire: for a while I thought they maybe had fooled microsoft, but then they started coming with stupid excuses...
<flowingfire> ohhhh - like with the whole GPL3 or whatever it is ?
<Noldoaran> flowingfire: what is kbfx?
<flowingfire> Noldoaran: It's a replacement for the K-menu in KDE/Kubuntu
<Noldoaran> hmm.. ok
<flowingfire> Noloaran: But Phin says "Tasty" is better
<flowingfire> plus as hard as I try I can't get kbfx working lol.... But some of the themes look awesome!
<PhinnFort> kbfx is buggy shiat;)
<RytmenPinnen> hi I cant seem to figure out how to open 6881 on Firestarter
<Darkkish> UT2004 wont' start -_-
<RytmenPinnen> could someone help me, I've follewd a guide on firestarters homepage but I go no longer here :", right click on the list marked Forward service"
<Darkkish> what is a good virtual clone drive?
<PhinnFort> a dead virtual clone (drive)
<dr_willis> Hmm.. I think puting  My laptop into Suspend to Disk mode.. then swaping out the 512mb ram for 2gb.. confused it. :)
<dr_willis> it was all goofy tilli rebooted. heh heh.
<PhinnFort> lol
<dr_willis> Darkkish,  virtual clone drive?
<PhinnFort> clones are bad
<Darkkish> dr_willis: phake CD drive for mounting iso's
<PhinnFort> haven't you seen Start Wars?
<dr_willis> GOt me  2gb-o-ram now on the laptop
<PhinnFort> Darkkish: look at acetoneiso at kde-apps.org
<dr_willis> Darkkish,  you can easially mount .iso images
<Darkkish> dr oh
<Darkkish> lol
<dr_willis> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Darkkish> thanks
<PhinnFort> Darkkish: it mounts stuff for you automatically
<dr_willis> But dont expect that to fake out copy protection
<Darkkish> k cool
<Darkkish> I don't
<Darkkish> I have the CD
<Darkkish> It's just scratched up
<dr_willis> linux has had this feature for.. err... YEARS :)
<PhinnFort> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/AcetoneISO+?content=44805
<Darkkish> i've not used linux enough to discover it
<dr_willis> of course its not faking a cdrom drive. its just mounting a file that is a filesystem.  could be done with hard drive or floppy images as well
<Darkkish> right
<Darkkish> so how do i make a folder into an iso?
<PhinnFort> growisofs?
<dr_willis> this shows the linux mentality - build 'core features' that can be used  to add extra features. :)
<PhinnFort> create iso-file, mount iso file as folder, move old folder into mounted folder
<dr_willis> you may want to read up on the cd burning howto. I use k3b for my burning needs
<Darkkish> PhinnFort: k
<PhinnFort> dr_willis: one app per functionality, and do it good
<JohnFlux> PhinnFort: I don't think you can do that, can you?
<PhinnFort> dr_willis: unix mentality
<dr_willis> PhinnFort,  Huh? writing to an iso file?
<JohnFlux> Darkkish: you can just run k3b
<dr_willis> kiso can some how do that. but not tried it.
<PhinnFort> yeah, easier
<Darkkish> er okay
<JohnFlux> Darkkish: and add the folders you want to a new cdrom project
<PhinnFort> JohnFlux: why shouldn't you be able to?
<dr_willis> I dont think mounting a iso file works quite that way. (or at least id dident used to work that way)
<PhinnFort> Darkkish: just add files to a data cd project in K3B, and choose to save to iso file
<JohnFlux> PhinnFort: I think it can only be mounted read only or something
<PhinnFort> JohnFlux: that's CD-ROM's, afaik
<BluesKaj> or one use acetoneiso
<PhinnFort> yeah
<PhinnFort> acetone is cool, but not very pretty;)
<dr_willis> !find acetone
<ubotu> Package/file acetone does not exist in feisty
<BluesKaj> who cares, it works
<dr_willis> !find kiso
<ubotu> Found: mkisofs, kiso
<BluesKaj> :)
<dr_willis> !info kiso
<ubotu> kiso: program to create manipulate and extract CD Image. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 346 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<Darkkish> it won't let me save as iso i don't think
<BluesKaj> you need kommander for acetoneiso
<dr_willis> oh its one of THOSE kind of things... :)
<dr_willis> gheh heh
<BluesKaj> make sure kommander is installed first
<dr_willis> !info kommander
<ubotu> kommander: visual dialog builder and executor tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1494 kB, installed size 3800 kB
<Darkkish> k3b won't save as iso
<PhinnFort> !info acetonceiso
<ubotu> Package acetonceiso does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<PhinnFort> Darkkish: it will so
<Darkkish> mine will only save as k3b file
<PhinnFort> Darkkish: press the burn button
<BluesKaj> acetoneiso links to k3b to burn iso files
<PhinnFort> create image file, only create image file
<Darkkish> oh i see
<Darkkish> cool
<PhinnFort> :D
<Darkkish> thanks man
<PhinnFort> yw
<Darkkish> are widgets cool
<Darkkish> ?
<PhinnFort> Darkkish: which?
<PhinnFort> Darkkish: you mean superkaramba widgets?
<Darkkish> idk, I just want to know if they're generally just CPU Hogs
<Darkkish> sure
<Darkkish> any widgets
<PhinnFort> Darkkish: well, I just installed some, and they don't use much cpu
<PhinnFort> hardly noticeable
<PhinnFort> but I don't use them much either
<Darkkish> so how do i uninstall something
<PhinnFort> !uninstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> !remove
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remove - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Darkkish> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Darkkish> yeah hmm
<Darkkish> !./
<PhinnFort> Darkkish: just open adept, right click, select remove, and apply
<PhinnFort> or use add/remove programs
<Darkkish> that doesn't work for programs i didn't use adept to isntal
<Darkkish> install
<PhinnFort> or "sudo aptitude purge [programname] " in a console
<PhinnFort> Darkkish: well, you should only use adept to install
<PhinnFort> Darkkish: which program is it?
<nancy> HI
<Darkkish> UT2004
<PhinnFort> !hi | nancy
<ubotu> nancy: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Darkkish> purge seems to be working
<nancy> HEY
<Darkkish> nvm
<Darkkish> it isn't
<PhinnFort> Darkkish: how did you install it?
<Darkkish> sh file
<PhinnFort> Darkkish: try running the shell file with "uninstall" afterwards
<PhinnFort> Darkkish: but you really should have installed it using a .deb package
<nancy> how are you??
<PhinnFort> I are nice
<PhinnFort> Darkkish: are you on 64-bit?
<PhinnFort> Darkkish: have you followed this?: http://www.linuxelectrons.com/features/reviews/playing-unreal-tournament-2004-linux
<Darkkish> shit I'm stupid
<PhinnFort> you don't say
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> welcome to the club
<Darkkish> I just mounted something to /media
<Darkkish> ...
<PhinnFort> Darkkish: just umount it
<PhinnFort> Darkkish: no harm done
<Darkkish> haha cool
<Darkkish> lol
<Darkkish> how do i create a folder in /media?
<PhinnFort> Darkkish: sudo mkdir /media/foldername
<PhinnFort> Darkkish: or run "kdesu konqueror" (in run command (alt+f2)), and go and create
<Darkkish> k
<PhinnFort> there's more than one way to skin the cheeseburger
<cntb> nixternal, Hi
<cntb> nixternal, ?
<Darkkish> cool
<Darkkish> now UT should install right.
<jrattner> Question: What folder should I place a font I want to be used in?
<jrattner> ?
<PhinnFort> jrattner: the "fonts:/" folder
<PhinnFort> jrattner: or use the font installation tool
<cntb> \o
<jrattner> PhinnFort, where is that tool located
<PhinnFort> jrattner: or rather "fonts:/personal"
<PhinnFort> jrattner: in system settings, I believe
<PhinnFort> Appearance -> Font Installation
<PhinnFort> capisce?
<cntb> how can Ileave here a message to someone who appears online but does not respond, being prolly away ?
<PhinnFort> cntb: you can probably send a message with nickserv
<PhinnFort> or memoserv
<cntb> memoserv?
<PhinnFort> cntb: /msg memoserv help
<cntb> give me example send me memoserv pls
<cntb> tyvm PhinnFort
<PhinnFort> yw
<alteroo> cntb: how did it go?
<cntb> alright alteroo ty
<alteroo> cntb: You were trying to fix something yesterday?
<alteroo> alteroo: With Vista?
<cntb> yes yes very intensively pls remind me alteroo
<cntb> exactly
<cntb> good for you
<cntb> and solved happily
<dr_willis> with high explosives?
<alteroo> cntb: What was the solution?
<PhinnFort> a tiny nuke, maybe?
<cntb> I also my checked kubuntu install - backed up and burnt for easily cloning so some resizing of VIsta /XP and voila new ubuntu soread like a virus (haha)
<cntb> alteroo> cntb: What was the solution? << easyBCD
<cntb> http://neosmart.net/dl.php?id=1
<cntb> that one I want the community to find on wiki and ubotu factoid
<alteroo> cntb: Well you can submit a factiod and Wiki if you like
<PhinnFort> cntb: the Ubuntu community doesn't endorse the use of Vista
<cntb> gladly and happily
<alteroo>  I'm thinking a factoid is over kill Just make it sensible on teh current wiki page and people will find it
<cntb> PhinnFort, i perfectly well know that
<PhinnFort> :P
<alteroo> PhinnFort: But we welcoem people who endorse Linux and Ubuntu so we will help those with Vista as much as we can
<cntb> also know you cannot buy an HP without a Vista copy
<PhinnFort> don't buy from HP, then;)
<cntb> so want or not most of us deal with Windows
* PhinnFort lives in a pinkish world
<flyertanks> hi
<alteroo> PhinnFort: you'll love Gutsy then :)
<cntb> and the only Portable I found around not having OEM windows is a CLEVO
<flyertanks> do you speak portuguese
<flyertanks> help
<PhinnFort> alteroo: ;)
<alteroo> !br | flyertanks
<ubotu> flyertanks: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<flyertanks> i dont speak english
<cntb> exactly right alteroo
<PhinnFort> :P
<alteroo> !br | flyertanks
<flyertanks> preciso de canal e naum do br
<flyertanks> desse canal e naum do br
<cntb> once all small businesses had NOVELL LAN and LANTASTIC , then came MS and picked all of it, till SAMBA appeared
<alteroo> flyertanks: #ubuntu-pt
<flyertanks> ubotu, pode me ajudar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pode me ajudar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alteroo> flyertanks: Click on #ubuntu-pt
<cntb> One should have good tools t on his way to leave Virusland PhinnFort , isnt it so ? ;-)
<flyertanks> how make
<alteroo> Anyone here speak portugese ?
<flyertanks> hello
<jander99> !seen Keybuk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen keybuk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> jander99: Wrong Bot :) Msg seenserv
<DaSkreech> flyertanks: Hello
<flyertanks> hel me
<flyertanks> help me
<dr_willis> I cant even understand you
<flyertanks> help me
<PhinnFort> flyertanks: clickar on el blue fonto
<flyertanks> where?
<kazyua> apt-get just started segfaulting all over the place after I removed unrar-free, what can i do to fix this?
<DaSkreech> flyertanks: #ubuntu-pt
<DaSkreech> flyertanks: #ubuntu-br
<Darkkish> does anyone else have UT2004
<Darkkish> Does anyone here have UT2004?
<Darkkish> oops
<Darkkish> wrong window
<DaSkreech> I do
<DaSkreech> MMMMM UT2007
#kubuntu 2007-06-03
<cntb> kazyua, bad bad boy whose system you borked ? university's?
<cntb> PhinnFort> flyertanks: clickar on el blue fonto <<< haha perfect Spanglish
<PhinnFort> :P
<dorin> :-P
<BluesKaj> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<dorin> :-D
<DaSkreech> netsplit :)
<kazyua> cntb, no, my own
<kazyua> cntb, do I need to do something with dpkg to repair it?
<cntb> good I apologize. what did google say
<Darkkish> how can you set the title of a Konsole window?
<DaSkreech> kazyua: What error are you getting?
<kazyua> apt-get install apt
<kazyua> Reading package lists... Done
<kazyua> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<kazyua> that's it
<rommel> Hello All!!!! :)
<rommel> Questiion on VNC
<rommel> I am able to VNC in to my Ubunto Client, Great... Now I want to VNC out to another Client
<rommel> how can I do that?
<kazyua> DaSkreech, any advice?
<DaSkreech> kazyua: try an apt-get update
<DaSkreech> rommel: Install VNC?
<kazyua> tried
<kazyua> it grabs the headers fine
<kazyua> but apt-get upgrade segfaults
<kazyua> dpkg --configure -a runs fine
<TimotiST> kazyua: how many sources do you have in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<kazyua> 9
<TimotiST> try commenting out about half of them, then try again
<DaSkreech> kazyua: upgrade from the official repos only
<DaSkreech> kazyua: and you can try a apt-get -f install as well
<TimotiST> it happened about a week ago with my old laptop (16 megs of RAM)
<kazyua> there's the issue
<TimotiST> had to comment out 2 lines of 4 to make it work again
<kazyua> there's another package referring to unrar, but I don't have unrar anyome
<kazyua> anymore*
<kazyua> and for some reason I can't dl it
<rommel> Daskreech --> I want to be able to VNC out from Ubuntu to other clients (ubuntu or windows)
<kazyua> so it must be in a repo I cmt'd
<DaSkreech> rommel: Do you have VNC installed in Ubuntu?
<kazyua> but if I uncmt the repo it'll fail again
<kazyua> so
<TimotiST> download the unrar package from the web and dpkg -i  ?
<DaSkreech> rommel: and if you are using Gnome the question is better asked in #ubuntu
<kazyua> just about to do that
<DaSkreech> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<DaSkreech> kazyua: ^^^
<kazyua> yeah I'm dling the .deb and installing it now
<rommel> how do I know if I am using Gnome?
<TimotiST> rommel: how does your workplace look like? do you see a button labeled K, or one looking like a footprint?
<rommel> when I go to the File Browser, It opens a Windows like Explorer and to the Right Upper Corner It has a foot print
<DaSkreech> rommel: That's Gnome :)
<kheremet> hi, i do have a recording problem (no input signal) with kubuntu and audiophile 2496 pci card. what should i do?
<kheremet> output is okay.
<rommel> which one is better to use?
<DaSkreech> rommel: The one you feel more comfortable with
<rommel> how do chang from one to another...I think I did it with out knowing!
<DaSkreech> rommel: on the login screen you can choose
<DaSkreech> Sessions -> Gnome or Sessions -> KDE
<rommel> OK
<rommel> now I remember
<rommel> and in the one that is not Genome vnc works like I would like to?
<DaSkreech> I guess :)
<DaSkreech> Anyway I have to run
<DaSkreech>  catch you all later
<rommel> ok lets try
<TimotiST> the vnc client (xvnc4client) works both in gnome and kde. even in xfce
<rommel> Thanks
<jorge82martinez> hola como estan todos
<TimotiST> kheremet: you use alsa, right?
<rommel> TimotiST and I will find that in Applications - Internet
<TimotiST> if it's already installed, then you should find it
<TimotiST> but i think the default ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu install won't install it
<rommel> I install it in Add programs?
<rommel> I will install it in add/remove programs right?
<TimotiST> good question, i never install programs on a graphical interface, but that should be it
<rommel> OK let me try a couple of things
<rommel> Thanks TimotyST -->
<premier_> hello, my compy has recently started to blank the screen and become unresponsive after a period of time.
<kheremet> timotiST, hmmm... eh
<rommel> how long have you been using linux?
<TimotiST> a few years
<premier_> rommel: me?  about 6 months
<kheremet> ?
<kheremet> 6 hours
<rommel> ok
<rommel> ok there is hope
<rommel> let me try to switch
<rommel> BRB
<TimotiST> kheremet: you say it plays audio just fine, but the recording doesn't work, right?
<kheremet> yep
<TimotiST> can you open a console?
<kheremet> i quess
<kheremet> ok
<TimotiST> okay, so run alsamixer
<kheremet> TimotiST, hmm, could you explain, how?
<TimotiST> you use KDE, right?
<kheremet> Yes, what should  I write?
<TimotiST> you have a console window open (either konsole, xterm or anything)?
<kheremet> konsol is open
<TimotiST> then type 'alsamixer<enter>'
<kheremet> hah, abrakadabra
<TimotiST> that should giwe you a nice view
<TimotiST> you can play around with the sound level of the line input and stuff
<TimotiST> see if it's on mute or not
<TimotiST> you can exit with ESC
<kheremet> all mic and input lines are off, how to change em
<TimotiST> use the 'M' button to change the mute status
<kheremet> ok, i'll try again to record something
<TimotiST> and the cursor keys to change the levels
<kheremet> thanks
<phpcode> i cant copy files to one of my hdd (s-ata), i have tryed to do that as root. help?
<jrick> could someone please tell me what packages I need to have installed to build a KDE application (besides build-essential)
<dr_willis> phpcode,  what filesystem is the hdd's  in question?
<phpcode> dr_willis: ntfs.
<Darkkish> how do i get my audio back?
<Darkkish> after another program stole it
<Darkkish> and then i closed that program
<dr_willis> writing to ntfs needs to be enabled.
<dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dr_willis> Thers also a tool i think that enabled it.
<phpcode> dr_willis: ok. ill read and try that. and come back if it didnt help. :-)
<Darkkish> how do i restart sound?
<Darkkish> oh kill artsd
<xeon> hello
<LetoAtreides> Ok the bug I reported got rejected, yet it prevents me from using Kubuntu, and forces me to Recommend my end users NOT use it either (because they cant), but I levu Kubuntu....why oh why...
<LetoAtreides> love*
<rommel> TimotiST... It worked even though I think I am still using Gnome
<xeon> i need a VM with windows. I have ubuntu 6.06 lts installed. can anyone help me pls?
<dr_willis> LetoAtreides,  a bug got rejected?
<rommel> TimotiST ... How did you say that I can Change it?
<dr_willis> xeon,  i use vmware-server all the time.
<xeon> dr_willis, where can i find it pls?
<TimotiST> rommel: change KDE/Gnome? most likely at the login screen. if they are both installed, of course
<dr_willis> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<LetoAtreides> dr_willis: a bug that will not allow my app to run (when it runs on 10-20 other distros I tried, including the last Kubuntu version) and prevents me from compiling my app as well
<dr_willis> xeon,  the vmware homepage. :)
<rommel> ok
<dr_willis> LetoAtreides,  and they consider it a bug in your program?
<LetoAtreides> dr_willis: no T posted a hello world app that wouldnt even compile
<LetoAtreides> I*
<xeon> ubotu, dr_willis, thanks a lot!
<LetoAtreides> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/118338
* dr_willis thinks hes only getting part of the problem.
<Darkkish> I just thought of a really cool beryl feature
<LetoAtreides> dr_willis: the bug in my app happens when you move the window, it crashes X, even on the LiveCD!
<LetoAtreides> Yet has NO ISSUE with any onther distro (I installed a couple more last night, and its ONLY Kubuntu
<xeon> dr_willis, i 've downloaded the machine, i unziped it and double clicked on My_Virtual_Machine.vmx, but it opens a text full of code
<AnyKey> what is a name of a good samba compatable backup program ?
<phpcode> dr_willis: Thanks. it fixed the problem :-D
<xeon> dr_willis, i 've downloaded the machine, i unziped it and double clicked on My_Virtual_Machine.vmx, but it opens a text full of code
<xeon> what i have to do?
<Darkkish> why is everything in the repository out of date?
<Darkkish> Wine, Tunderbird
<Darkkish> Firefox
<Darkkish> maybe not firefox
<Darkkish> but definately wine and thunderbirdf
<kheremet> and ardour
<AnyKey> /shrug
<jrick> could someone please tell me what the package is called that contains all of the KDE and Qt development programs?  I have a program that i need to compile, but i need the qt development applications to do so.
<TimotiST> Darkkish: which release?
<Darkkish> 7.04
<jrick> nvm, i think i found it.  The package is kde-devel.
<kheremet> good night.
<TimotiST> well, the packages were frozen a few months ago for release, so they aren't on the bleeding edge for sure
<godvirus> how do i install g++ 4.2?
<godvirus> i thought adept_installer would let me manage repositories
<godvirus> but i dont see the option anymore
<Darkkish> TimotiST: frozen?
<Darkkish> godvirus: me too, it's gone.
<jrick> godvirus: do you have the repository file that you need to add?
<godvirus> darkkish: i think the options are still in adept manager
<Darkkish> being able to manage repositories was one of my favorite things about adept
<Darkkish> not really
<Darkkish> it doesn't let you manage all of them it only lets you add new ones
<jrick> if you do, and adept won't you let you edit it, try adding it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<TimotiST> once they get ready to release the new release, they stay with the version up to date. that means sometime around 2007.03 in case of feisty
<godvirus> hey its still there
<BluesKaj> that's prolly bleeding edge godvirus ...prolly need to DL it from the dev site
<TimotiST> and those packages are now 2 (maybe 3) months old for sure
<godvirus> repo management is still in System->Adept Manager
<BluesKaj> i just manage the sources.list ...easiest IMO
<jrick> BluesKaj: not for new users
<BluesKaj> jrick:  dunno trying to manage repos in adept is a PITA
<Darkkish> but it's 2007.05
<jrick> PITA?
<jrick> oh
<jrick> nvm
<jrick> i get it
<BluesKaj> pain in a**
<TimotiST> that's the way ubuntu is. release every 6 months, but do a stable release
<TimotiST> gentoo's portage follows the versions almost up-to-date, just sometimes brakes
<TimotiST> breaks...
<Darkkish> Man I just want a new, running version of Tunderbird and the latest version of Wine
<khaije1> i'm looking for a sff box that i can use as a SAN NAS using ubuntu, anyone aware of a company selling something like that
<khaije1> ?
<TimotiST> well, you can always go with a testing release, those are brand new, just not always stable
<khaije1> i need it somewhat quick so I'm looking to drop about 600$ for a box
<BluesKaj> err SAN NAS ?
<khaije1> BluesKaj: ya SAN/NAS, I would build the services, i just need a nice sff box with slots for HDD's and maybe hw raid
<BluesKaj> have no idea what that is SAN NAS ?
<TimotiST> NAS is pretty easy, either with samba or ftp, SAN can be tricky, especially with iSCSI
<epimeth> ahoy lurkers!
<BluesKaj> i have a small windows network setup, use samba smb4k ...works fine
<epimeth> oooo... firefox update
<epimeth> smb4k?  whassat?
* BluesKaj experiments with opera
<BluesKaj> a samba browser
<khaije1> TimotiST: I know, i was wondering if anyone could recommend any linux friendly hw vendors for this type of thing, just want it small, quiet, headless, and capable of running a server install of ubuntu
<epimeth> meh... tried opera a few years back... just before they started with the advertisements on their free version... didn't like it much
<epimeth> khaije1: IBM
<epimeth> their servers are very ubuntu friendlyu
<jrick> opera 9 is pretty nice, but i'm a konq guy myself (i like the kde intregration)
<epimeth> at least in my experience
<Komsip> opera is very sweet for one thing, renders pages real fast
<khaije1> epimeth: any model names? this is for a dude (me) not an enterprise so sub 600$ is my range
<Komsip> but that's pretty much all
<BluesKaj> no ads , epimeth ...built in email and irc and torrent ...the torrent addon sucks but the rest of it is quite nice .
<jrick> khtml is fast also (faster then gecko)
<epimeth> ooh... no, I was talking about their small business servers, seriously doubt you'll find it for sub 600$
<jrick> agreed on the opera torrent suckieness
<epimeth> but you might find something good refurbished... check their site
<epimeth> they've been linux friendly for a while now, so you shouldn't gave a problem
<Komsip> is there any improvement in the rendering of pages in the next konq, it's my main browser?
<epimeth> s/gave/have
<khaije1> k, thanks epimeth
<dr_willis> i got a NDAS hard drive enclosure just the other day :)
<Komsip> i mean in kde 4
<khaije1> dr_willis: whas ndas?
<epimeth> Komsip: dunno... I'm a dolphin/firefox kinda guy
<Komsip> dolphin?
<cntb> itay
<epimeth> Komsip: I hope they do add a lot of w3 standards support... they are very lacking at the moment
<dr_willis> khaije1,  network direct attached storage. its a HD enclosure with a network Plug. :)
<jrick> dolphin is the new default filemanager in kde4
<cntb> itay come to ubuntu-il as well
<epimeth> Komsip: yup... the 'real' kde file manager... konq is getting thrown out for kde4 in favor of dolphin
<khaije1> dr_willis: oh right, do you prefere that to a sff headless NAS?
<epimeth> install it and check it out... I really like it and I understand its going through a major overhaul for kde4
<BluesKaj> is dolphin available for feisty?
<jrick> epimeth: are you running the kde 3.5.x version of dolphin or the kde4 build?
<epimeth> yup
<epimeth> 3.5
<BluesKaj> cool
<epimeth> loving it
<khaije1> khtml is being re-merged with the safari branches changes
<dr_willis> khaije1,  it was rather trivial to get going. supposed to be faster.. I goofed today. I bought a new 500gb hd for it.. and frogot it was IDE, not sata. :) guess the sata drive goes in my other fileserver
<jrick> does anyone know how to build the dolphin for kde4?
<jrick> i want to run it
<tin> is konq getting "thrown out", or just moved aside as the default directory viewer?
<epimeth> jrick: I'm sure theres a howto... check out the site
<epimeth> konq is being phased out I think...
<jrick> epimeth: no it is staying for web browsing
<jrick> that is it's primary focus on kde4 onwards
<epimeth> it'll still be the default web browser, but everything else seems to be moving to dolphin
<epimeth> smb, ftp, nfs
<tin> and it's still good for media browsing with previews and metedata displays
<intelikey> dr_willis sounds like you'll have to add a new mb so you can use the new drive  :)
<epimeth> my only problem with it atm is context menus
<Darkkish> hmm
<Darkkish> odd wine.
<Darkkish> hhm
<Komsip> why would dolphin be default? I never heard of it until 5 mins ago, and i googled it, says it's gtk based??
<epimeth> eg, ark isn't integrated
<epimeth> its gtk based?  I didn't know that... all I know is that I like it and that I've heard from a number of sources that it's gonna be the file browser
<jrick> Komsip: um no
<khaije1> all this dolphin talk sounds ridiculous
<jrick> for all you people who want to know about konqueror and dolphin: http://dot.kde.org/1172721427/
* khaije1 aggrees w/ Komsip
<intelikey> dr_willis; and new cpu/s so you can use the new mb,  and new ram....     just tryin' to help...   :)
<epimeth> http://www.osnews.com/story.php/17314/Dolphin-To-Become-Default-File-Manager-in-KDE-4/
<intelikey> !info dolphin
<ubotu> dolphin: File manager for KDE focusing on usability. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1251 kB, installed size 2252 kB
<jrick> intelikey: that's for kde3, right?
<intelikey> i would think so.
<jrick> if it was for kde4, that would be so sweet. i wouldn't have to mess with cmake.
<epimeth> jrick: thats what happens when you use alpha distributions :-p
<khaije1> dr_willis: what make ndas did you get?
<intelikey> or alpha packages....
<epimeth> meh... semantics....
<intelikey> pedantics
<intelikey> :)
<epimeth> why is it that when I'm at work there's a million people asking for help, but now that I have time (and its afternoon in the states) nobody is yelling "help meeee!!!!"?
<intelikey> hmmm....
<intelikey> why would debian set the system requirements for etch at 64m ram with "no desktop" (i assume they mean no GUI)   and recommend  256 megabytes ram  ?     surely 64m is not minimum for running it.      installer needs that maybe?
<Minataku> Funny
<Minataku> I run Debian w/ desktop (jwm) on a machine with 80MB RAM
<BluesKaj> epimeth: that's cuz its tvtime in america
<Minataku> BTW: Recommendation != Absolute minimum
<Minataku> Yeah, 8PM on east coast
<intelikey> minimum on their page says       With Desktop  64 megabytes   512 megabytes      5 gigabyte
<Minataku> 7, 6, 5, 4 and 3 going westward
<epimeth> just cuz you can, doesn't mean you should.... I was running etch with 64 mb ram with kde and was cursing quite profusely
<Minataku> intelikey: Minimum system requirements != Recommended system requirements
<intelikey> the 512 is reccomneded.   as is the   256 on the first post.
<tin> and then there are those sweet timezones in the US that don't follow daylight savings and the other ones on the half hours
<Minataku> epimeth: Well duh, you were using KDE
<Minataku> Don't use something so stupid
<intelikey> Minataku would you like a url ?
<Minataku> tin: No such
<Minataku> There are some states/cities that don't honor DST
<Minataku> There are NO :30 zones in the USA
<epimeth> lol
<epimeth> Minataku: but I love KDE :-
<epimeth> :-(
<Minataku> epimeth: You'll never get KDE working comfortably in less than 512MB
<Minataku> And that was 4 years ago
<epimeth> I used to... grumble... something about advanced technology... grumble
<intelikey> Minataku http://www.us.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch03s04.html.en#id2532353 <<< so am i reading that incorrectly ?    are they not saying it can't work with less than 64m ram    with or without a gui ?
<michael__> omg konversation is sooo screwed over
<epimeth> intelikey: "The actual minimum memory requirements are a lot less then the numbers listed in this table"
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: it says right below the table that you can do less than 20M
<Minataku> intelikey: You're reading it incorrectly
<Minataku> LeeJunFan: 48MB for i386
<Minataku> 20MB only on IBM S390
<LeeJunFan> yeah.
<epimeth> like I said... I'm running etch with 64mb ram... forget X, just sshing takes a few seconds to connect
<michael__> okay , when konversation starts, you know how it has that auto join box
<michael__> that shows servers/channels
<michael__> well the buttons on that are not there
<michael__> so i cant close it
<michael__> and i tried removing it and reinstalling and dpkg-configure, and it still shows my autojoin channels
<Minataku> michael__: What resolution are you running in?
<michael__> the same as I was before
<michael__> when it worked fine
<michael__> i just rebootd and some odd things happeend
<michael__> that, and my knetworkmanager didnt show up
<michael__> but i was able to do iwconfig eth1 essid linksys
<Billiard> hey ive been using devede to convert my vids to dvd's, but it takes REALLY long. is that the best/fastest program for makin dvd's?
<LeeJunFan> crap, I've got dapper running on 64M 486 WRAP boards as access points, of course I installed the image with debootstrap
<intelikey> well dapper running here....   Mem usage: 14/249 MB (5%)
<intelikey> so i'm assuming the installer is the reason for high minimums.
<LeeJunFan> I'd assume the same.
<LeeJunFan> since it would be using ramdisks during setup, etc.
<intelikey> yeah but 32m should be do_able   run the system in 16 have 16 for the installer...   text based installers "can" be tight shoed
* intelikey notices the minimalest thinking behind his posts...     oh well. 
<Minataku> intelikey: Eh
<Minataku> It COULD be
<TimotiST> i ran etch on a p1-100 16ram box... :)
<Minataku> But for RAM-heavy operations like unpacking junk and whatnot
<intelikey> i just hate bloat.     and what is the purpose of making a chart that "lies" to people anyway ?
<Minataku> Plus the fact that the kernel, kernel modules, and other stuff has to fit too
<Minataku> 2.6 series kernels are fairly large
<Minataku> And installer kernels are stupid large
<intelikey> yeah they are bloated.
<Minataku> Not bloated
<Minataku> The kernel is hardly bloated
<Minataku> It's just got a lot that it supports and can do
<Minataku> As for installer kernels, they pretty much have to support EVERYTHING
<dwbell> speaking of large kernels, has anyone here compiled their own for kubuntu?
<intelikey> swelled up till the skin is about to bust, bloated.   compair knoppix and see.
<intelikey> dwbell yes
<aroo> dwbell, yea
<TimotiST> most installer kernels have stuff in modules -> less memory use
<Minataku> Only for Gentoo
<intelikey> dwbell 2.6 and  2.4
<Minataku> TimotiST: Right
<Minataku> But the modules still have to be loaded
<dwbell> what advantages? speed increase / smaller footprint?
<Minataku> dwbell: Of course
<TimotiST> but just what you need
<Minataku> You tighten things up at the core at you increase the core performace
<[4K^Javax] > nn
<Minataku> Plus you don't have to probe EVERY POSSIBLE DEVICE on each boot
<[4K^Javax] > fucking amsging my queries
<Minataku> Since you can just compile in what you need
<Minataku> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dwbell> I have a new machine coming, and it would be nice to set up right from the start
<Minataku> dwbell: Use Gentoo instead then
<Minataku> No question
<Minataku> It's a bit more difficult, but everything is compiled to precisely your specifications
<dwbell> Minataku: Ah but I have a job and a family, I'd love to try gentoo but don't have the time!
<Minataku> You don't like Y? Tell Portage and it doesn't use Y.
<Minataku> dwbell: It doesn't take long to set up at all
<Minataku> Maybe an hour for the initial setup
* intelikey would hardly call 1.4m+ small for a bare kernel that doesn't even support ext2 nor ide     i think that there is some waste going on there in the frame buffering department...
<Minataku> After that you set the ball rolling and you can knock off
<Minataku> After THAT, you can use while compiling
<Minataku> In fact, having little time makes it BETTER to use, since you can have it working away while you're not
<Ace2016> Minataku: thats what i thought, but say you need a particular app asap then you have to wait for it to compiled, and that sucked, and there may be deps too
<Minataku> Ace2016: Less deps, though
<Minataku> As for that, you CAN get binary packages
<Ace2016> really?
<Minataku> I dunno where from
<Ace2016> never knew you could get binary stuff
<Minataku> But yeah, I believe there ARE sources for binary packageds
<Minataku> Portage is very versatile
<intelikey> why not build dpkg and apt in portage and use .deb's ?
<dr_willis> i recall seeing  gentoo binary packages aswell
<dr_willis> but then the next update seems to recompule 1/2 the system :)
<Minataku> intelikey: Because that's farking retarded
<Minataku> dr_willis: Heh, I'd only use them in Ace2016's case
<intelikey> Minataku speeded up is slowed down ???
<Minataku> Then as soon as I had the bin package, start the compile
<Minataku> intelikey: ?????
<Minataku> dr_willis: Sorry I haven't been around
<dr_willis> neither have i
<dr_willis> been doing all this other stuff.
<dwbell> Minataku: I'll at least look into gentoo, I've got a couple weeks till the parts are all here
<dr_willis> &@&$@!0 wife is driving me crazy
<knapp> No sound on reboot. What is the first course of action?
<Minataku> Heehee
<Minataku> dwbell: Coo
<Minataku> dr_willis: Heh
<Minataku> knapp: Cry and swear
<dr_willis> I need to find a site of "songs" that are whistling. for her *#&*@& birds to listen to. She lost her downloads somewhere.
<dr_willis> :)
<Minataku> dr_willis: ...
<dr_willis> She alwahs has to have somthing to keep her busy it seems. and it always makes more work for me
<intelikey> Minataku the question was about needing a package "right now!"   and one could build dpkg and apt in advance, anticipating such a thing.  then if it happened use a .deb and go...     that's retarded (slowed down) in what way ?
<Minataku> intelikey: Mixing package managers is incredibly stupid
<Minataku> Same like mixing packages from incompatible repositories/distributions
<dwbell> Minataku: where would you recommend someone new start with gentoo ie. stageX install?
<knapp> minataku, and after that?
<dr_willis> I find gentoo hard to reccomend for someone 'new' at all.
<Minataku> dwbell: Stage 3 is all that's supported by the handbook now
<Ace2016> intelikey: well i guess one could have a debian sid chroot somewhere and use that for stuff
<dwbell> dr_willis: not new to linux, just gentoo
<Minataku> dwbell: So use that then just let it recompile everything
<intelikey> dr_willis i find it hard to reccomend
<dr_willis> I dident ever see much point in stage 1 or 2 at all..
<Soth> that's because there wasn't one heh
<Minataku> Yeah there was
<Minataku> Stage 2 not so much
<Minataku> Stage 3 pisses me off because it loads you up with precompiled cruft
<Minataku> Stage 1 was great because it was absolutely minimal
<Minataku> So it was a nice, small, fast download and you didn't have a buttload of crap
<intelikey> "absolutely minimal"   hmmmm
<dr_willis> and what did you really gain?
<dr_willis> download time vs compile time?
<Soth> starting at stage 1 built the exact same thing that's in a stage 3 tarball...
<Minataku> dr_willis: Download time
<Minataku> I recompiled everything from Stage 3 anyway
<dr_willis> from what i recall.. seemed like everything got recompiled once a month anyway
<Minataku> Because I didn't want packages built with -O0 for a 386
<Minataku> dr_willis: I haven't done a world update in... a year now, I think
<Minataku> You don't HAVE to update everything monthly or anything
<intelikey> you don't have to update ubuntu either....
<Ace2016> Minataku: yes you do, what about security
<knapp> Is there a command to restart sound w/o rebooting?
<Minataku> Ace2016: Update security packages alone
<Ace2016> knapp: whats wrong with sound?
<intelikey> knapp in the menu sound system > restart sound server
<Minataku> Or if there are absolutely critical issues, update those apps individually
<knapp> I rebooted and now I have no sound. Mute isn't on, volume is max
<Minataku> knapp: Check the mixer settings
<Minataku> The card may be muted
<Ace2016> knapp: tried restarting again? did you update any packages?
<Minataku> I know mine is always like that on reboot
<knapp> I did reboot again
<Minataku> I have to start nmixer (you'll probably have alsamixer) and turn the card volume up
<knapp> I might have upgraded some packages. I did install rrooted.
<youssef> Hi, after downloading updates for feisty I have troubles running Adept manager, it says that another process is using the packaging system db, even if there isn't any !!
<knapp> I ran alsamixer and it looks fine
<Minataku> Check the cables
<knapp> done
<intelikey> !adeptcrashfix | youssef
<ubotu> youssef: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<knapp> The reason I had to reboot is the computer froze when I tried to run rrooted.
<Ace2016> intelikey: wouldn't rebooting fix the lockup?
<intelikey> Ace2016 why should it ?    reboot is not the fix all in linux.   that's M$ mentality
<Ace2016> intelikey: well won't it stop whatever app is locking the system?
<Minataku> Adept uses a lockfile
<intelikey> Ace2016 it's probably not an app.
<Minataku> Unless Kubuntu cleans them all out at boot
<Minataku> Rebooting will NEVER fix it
<Minataku> The lockfile is there in case the program crashes
<intelikey> Ace2016 the fuser section was just incase there actually is a process running.
<Minataku> In which case it can't be started again without corrective maintenance
<Ace2016> intelikey: oh ok, i was wondering what would happen if both processes tried to mess with dpkg
<Minataku> It's like a flag that says "Something broke last time" while also acting as a convienent way of letting any other programs know that it's running
<Minataku> Including other attempted instances of itself
<intelikey> <Minataku> The lockfile is there in case the program crashes <<< well to some minor degree i suppose.  but more for preventing two instances of the app running at one time.
<Minataku> intelikey: Right, but I was talking about why it will still be there after a crash or reboot
<xGrantx> uh
<Minataku> True, that is the secondary purpose, the primary being to prevent two instances at one time
<xGrantx> how am I supposed to mount an SFS format hard drive?
<Minataku> SFS?
<dr_willis> sfs??
<dr_willis> Sfs!??
<dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> brb.
<xGrantx> that's what it says
<xGrantx> really
<Minataku> xGrantx: Prove it
<dr_willis> and where did this come from?
<dr_willis> fdisk -l gives what about the drive?
<xGrantx> Windows formatted it
<Billiard> hey my friend wants to use kubuntu but he has dial up, would it be pretty hard to setup the dialup modem?
<xGrantx> with it's drive manager or something
<dr_willis> vista?
<xGrantx> no XP
<Minataku> Windows can barely format NTFS
<Minataku> :P
<xGrantx> I know...
<dr_willis> Cant recall ever hearing of SFS partitions befor
<Minataku> There's no such thing
<xGrantx> yea it doesn't show up on google
<dr_willis> Billiard,  if the modem can work in Linux. it dhsouldent be too hard
<xGrantx> but under system it says "SFS"
<Minataku> xGrantx: You either have an error or you screwed something up
<dr_willis> actually - i seem tor ecall that NTFS comehow got showned as sfs befor
<dr_willis> try 'fdisk -l'
<Minataku> xGrantx: Type "sudo file -zrks /dev/<name of filesystem device>"
<Minataku> Like if it's Parition 1 on IDE channel 0, Secondary; /dev/hdb1
<xGrantx> it's a SATA HD
<Minataku> Then it'll be /dev/sdxn
<xGrantx> yea it's sda
<Minataku> Where x is the letter of the drive and n the partition number
<Minataku> Then paste it here if it's less than 2 lines
<xGrantx>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<xGrantx> /dev/sda1               1      620181   312571192+  42  SFS
<xGrantx> ugh
<Minataku> xGrantx: Type "sudo file -zrks /dev/sda1"
<xGrantx> what does that do?
<Minataku> It should tell us what it really is
<xGrantx> oh ok
<xGrantx> because I can't format it atm
<xGrantx> it has data on it
<intelikey> back
<Minataku> file(1) can be used either on regular files or block devices to attempt to determine what it is
<dr_willis> 42 SFS The Id is the key: partition type 42 indicates that your Windows partition is a dynamic disk. 42 used to be the identifier for the (now obsolete?) Secure FileSytem, which is why fdisk is identifying the partition as SFS. You will need to convert the Dynamic disk into a Basic disk before any bootloader will recognize it. Instructions on how to do so are here (http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;en-us;q309044).
<Minataku> dr_willis: Where you find that?
<xGrantx> yea really...
<xGrantx> it really is NTFS
<dr_willis> google. :) heh
<dr_willis> http://justlinux.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-89656.html
<Minataku> xGrantx: Heehee
<Minataku> dr_willis: Ah.
<dr_willis> it is ntfs. :)
<Minataku> xGrantx: Can you see what's on there?
<xGrantx> well ntfs-3g can't mount it
<xGrantx> in windows I can
<Minataku> Figures
<Minataku> xGrantx: Get in Windows, copy off what you need
<Minataku> And trash that $h!t
<xGrantx> lol
<Minataku> Stupid proprietary Microsoft bullfart
<Minataku> Load of farking shot is all it is
<xGrantx> I'd like to format it to FAT32 but silly MS wouldn't let me
<BenPA> hi all ... I got an error 17 on my dual windows / ubuntu box ... I have a live ubuntu up running ... how do I fix it
<Minataku> Damn that no swearing rule, too
<Minataku> BenPA: I assume you mean GRUB Error 17
<BenPA> yes
<Minataku> BenPA: You know, Google typically will help in these situations
<intelikey> side note on the preceeding.   partition type has no actual barring on the file system type.   but will affect some boot loaders as well as some os mounting of the fs.
<xGrantx> how do I format an HD into FAT32 on linux?
<dr_willis> mkfs.vfat
<dr_willis> i think
<Minataku> intelikey: Except this SFS crap is probably an encrypted volume in a proprietary setup
<BenPA>  I got an error grub 17 on my dual windows / ubuntu box ... I have a live ubuntu up running ... how do I attempt to fix it .. I tried grub-install  .. I have no /bot/grub/menu.lst .. I entered fdisk -| got a prompt but not sure what to do
<Minataku> I think mkdosfs does it too
<dr_willis> I was thinkign sfs was just MS misstagging a filesystem when it made it
<xGrantx> dr_willis: yea I could see Windows doing that
<Minataku> BenPA: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1669.html
<Minataku> No offense, but please use Google whenever you can
<intelikey> Minataku yes probably   but could have been over writen,  one can not tell by simply looking at the partition table.     that's all i was saying.
<xGrantx> ok, thanks for the help
<xGrantx> gotta reboot
<Minataku> xGrantx: nop
<Minataku> *np
<BenPA> minataku I already tried and read that
<intelikey> oooops.   isp reset.
<Minataku> BenPA: Sorry then
<BenPA> I did a fixmbr with a windoze disc and it now boots but I cannot get to my kubuntu partition
<Minataku> Try this one, perhaps
<Minataku> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1669.html
<intelikey> !grub | BenPA
<ubotu> BenPA: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Minataku> BenPA: fixmbr? You've probably trashed GRUB
<dr_willis> well overwrote grub. :)
<intelikey> symantic pedantic dislexic romantic....
<intelikey> what ever.
<emilio> In the instalation, the others options of partitioning should appear in gray... I pressed Use the whole disk hda but it didn't change to that option and did a resize of the sda
<khaije1> anyone here have any experience w/ the kernel virtualization machine, or xen ?
<BigMac> ANyone know of a way to make catapult open in another browser besides Konqueror?
<Billiard> did u set the default browser
<BigMac> yes
<BigMac> katapult
<intelikey> oooops   WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<intelikey> khaije1 i don't but what's the issue ?
<jtt> when i run adept i get an update list  anyone know what command adept uses to get that list of updates I want to get that list and put it in a file
<intelikey> BigMac have you made any headway on the " katapult " question ?
<intelikey> jtt you can   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade > list      and press the n key then enter.   or ctrl+c
<jtt> intelikey, thanks a lot
<khaije1> intelikey: i'm very interested in the technologies and was wondering about a comparison between the two w/ as much detail as possible, inc. anecdotal experiences
<khaije1> intelikey: they both seem very strong and i'm surprised i don't hear more about them, for my next machine i'm experimenting w/ the idea of virtualizing large parts of it
<intelikey> khaije1 well,  i would be as useless as the tits on a boar hog    so i'll just leave that alone.
<khaije1> uhm... ?
* khaije1 repeats to himself "It's just an idiom, it's just an idiom...."
<zblach> hey all. quick question: when I try to add a printer through system settings, it just locks up. is there a way around this?
<BigMac> intelikey: No I haven't, do you have any suggestions?
<intelikey> BigMac maybe.     ls -l /usr/bin/x-www-browser     see what it's aimed at.
<intelikey> BigMac i'm not sure kde recognizes that    but it may.   if it does you can point that at what you want to open.
<BigMac> it outputted a line, mind if I pm you it?
<intelikey> zblach yeah.     web-browser   go to   127.0.0.1:631
<intelikey> BigMac sure.
<zblach> intelikey: times out
<zblach> no firewall either
<intelikey> BigMac only the last "word" of that output is important...   so follow the link to it's end point.   ls -l /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser
<intelikey> zblach you have cupsys installed ?        and is it running ?
* intelikey thought cupsys was part of a default installlll
* zblach too
<zblach> cupsys is installed
<zblach> and cupsd is running
<zblach> but till, timeout
<intelikey> zblach not running dapper are you ?
<zblach> feisty
<intelikey> zblach well i honestly hope not, but that sounds just like the bug in dapper.   someone keeps re-introducing the same bug back into the packages.   was in hoary, was fixed in breezy, reappeared in dapper in an update of all things.   and i quit tracking it...   but that's exactly what it would do.
<zblach> intelikey: what did you do for a fix in the end?
<intelikey> i haven't.
<zblach> hrm
<zblach> any clue as to where I should look next?
<zblach> get the sources and recompile?
<BigMac> intelikey: what about that?
<intelikey> zblach but you can check if there have been any updates of   cupsys foomatic-db* or gutenprint*     if so try them.  or try the older version and see if it's there also.
<intelikey> one can regress a version if needed.
<intelikey> BigMac yes that's it.    try  sudo update-alternatives x-www-browser config        i think that's the command.
<zblach> i see no updates
<zblach> and i don't think there's been an update since the feisty release
<intelikey> zblach you can try the source.  i make no promices about it though.
<zblach> ok
<zblach> sure
<BigMac> intelikey: nah, not the command
<intelikey> man update-alternatives
<intelikey> or jsut edit the symlink...  that's what i do.
<BigMac> how do I do the latter?
<intelikey> sudo rm /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser ;ln -s /usr/bin/<firefox> /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser      (note that <firefox> is example only and would need to be an actual filename.  without <>
<intelikey> ooops  sudo the ln  also.
<Joxam> Hello, cats.
<Joxam> I need some help
<Joxam> I have FF, and i need to configure something
<Joxam> but I forget how.
<Joxam> I have a tv tuner card, and it is registering as an 'unknown device'
<Joxam> I got it to work before
<Joxam> but forgot where I changed something
<Joxam> all I need to do is change it from 0 = Unknown device to 4 which equals my card
<Joxam> So...
<Joxam> No one.
<Joxam> hmm.
<intelikey> Joxam any of these addresses sound right ?   /etc/modprobe.d/    /etc/X11/xorg.conf    /etc/udev/   ?
<Joxam> No no.
<Joxam> It was somehting I had to change in console
<Joxam> and option
<Joxam> like, just have it change from 0 to 4
<Joxam> I have a tv wonder pro
<Joxam> and that is 4
<Joxam> on the list
<Joxam> of cards
<Joxam> SOrry, I'll stop typing like that.
<Joxam> I just hit enter a lot when I'm thinking fast.
<zblach> intelikey: compiled from source. built, installed, and still nothing
<intelikey> Joxam not in  /proc/   was it ?
<zblach> i'll bug the cups dudes about it
<intelikey> zblach good luck with it.
<zblach> thanks
<zblach> if i make any headway, want me to tell you about it?
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> Joxam one other place comes to mind,   /boot/config*     but that would only be if you are rebuilding the kernel to support it.
<Billiard> hey in what folder can i find "Microsoft Windows PostScript drivers from a Windows 2000 or higher system"
<intelikey> Billiard one question,   why ?      but at any rate   ##windows   might be the place for that Q
<Billiard> im reading this guide to share a printer to windows
<Billiard> it says i need to copy those files to a folder on my linux system
<intelikey> hmmm ok.    well that makes some sense,  i guess.       but it doesn't tell you the name ?
<Billiard> it tells me a folder
<Billiard> but in that folder my windows system doesnt have to files
<Billiard> those*
<intelikey> those files ?     which files ?
<Billiard> ps5ui.dll
<Billiard>     pscript.hlp
<Billiard>     pscript.ntf
<Billiard>     pscript5.dll
<intelikey> if it tells you the name of the file/s you can `find /mountpoint/ -iname [pscript.hlp,pscript.ntf,pscript5.dll]  `
<intelikey> find / -iname pscript*
<intelikey> find / -iname pscript* 2>/dev/null               i like clean output.
<intelikey> oh i missed the first one.   sorry.   find / -iname ps5ui.dll 2>/dev/null
<intelikey> and using the mountpoint would help that greatly, also sub-dirs in that mountpoint...    find /media/hda1/windows/system32/ -iname ps5ui.dll   for example.
<intelikey> so it doesn't search the entire trillion gigabites of storage you have
<dr_willis> ;loc
<dr_willis> oops :0
<dr_willis> heh
<Joxam> does video4linux have an irc channel?
<intelikey> 1024^1024bytes
<intelikey> wow.  did you know bc will actually compute that...
<zach> Greets, everyone. Was wondering if someone could give me some help with getting the Bluetooth running on my laptop. I've done a fair amount of googling and haven't really gotten anywhere, and I did "lspci" and nothing came up indicating it's recognizing the Bluetooth adapter. Should I take this to mean it's not supported?
<dr_willis> !calc 1024^1024
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about calc 1024^1024 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> bummer
<intelikey> big number.   math -s '1024^1024 +1' | wc -c
<intelikey> 3174
<intelikey> it's 3174 digits long
<AstroGirl> Hi all, I have a fresh install of Kubuntu Feisty - and a really bad memory - can someone tell me which package to get so I can compile a tar.bz2?
<dr_willis> build-essential
<AstroGirl> brilliant, thanks dr_willis!
<dr_willis> its only asked in here like 12 times a day :)
<Arwen> the mplayer distributed with Ubuntu is way too old... is there anywhere I can get a recent build from?
<max> yo how do i go to ubuntu irc?
<dr_willis> ya mean to #ubuntu ?
<max> yeah
<dr_willis>  /join #channelname
<max> im a nooob
<dr_willis> irc basics :)
<dr_willis> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<max> thx
<Arwen> ...
<zach> Has anyone in here had any luck getting Bluetooth running in Feisty?
<BenPA> can anyone tell me how I can just reinstall the os ... I was running out of space tried to resize and screwed it up but all I need is to maybe try and reinstall the os
<intelikey> i have a major problem with bash       in dapper bash is worthless.    it expands ' * '  as if you typed   *
<zach> BenPA: Just pop in the installation disc and reboot.
<Quinn_Storm> works fine ootb here, zach , chipset?
<intelikey> BenPA reinstall is just like install
<Arwen> the mplayer distributed with Ubuntu is way too old... is there anywhere I can get a recent build from?
<zach> Quinn_Storm: Umm, for the Bluetooth adapter? Not sure. Ran lspci and didn't find anything, and also briefly looked through KInfoCenter and couldn't find anything of relevance.
<Quinn_Storm> and you're sure its enabled? check for a button or switch that turns it on/off, sometimes it won't show up unless the switch is on
<Quinn_Storm> (presuming its a laptop)
<Arwen> god damn it...
<RodGo> hi all
<RodGo>  i need some help
<zach> There's a little switch with a light and the Bluetooth logo next to it, but when I hold it, the light doesn't come on.
<RodGo> please
<Quinn_Storm> hmm, strange, I don't know...what brand/model laptop, zach ?
<zach> Acer Aspire 3620. Tried googling that model number along with bluetooth and ubuntu, and saw a couple articles suggesting it will work, but not really with any details.
<zach> Should it be showing up in the output of lspci if it's supported?
<Quinn_Storm> hmm...and (I know dumb question) your sure there is a working bluetooth module in it? sometimes models can come with or without
<Quinn_Storm> and as for lspci, no, mine doesn't either and I've used it
<RodGo> hi all
<RodGo> i need some help please
<zach> To be honest, I'm just assuming there is one because of the switch with the Bluetooth logo next to it, but I'm not positive. The laptop was given to me, so I can't really be sure.
<BluesKaj> RodGo: just ask
<titanix88> RodGo: what help?
<Quinn_Storm> ah ok, zach ... you could always try the evil OS to test
<RodGo> i am using kubuntu feisty and just installed beryl
<RodGo> i think i installed it badly and tryed to reinstall
<Quinn_Storm> did you use the packages, RodGo ?
<zach> What's it show up as in your /dev folder, Quinn_Storm?
<Quinn_Storm> (the ones in universe)
<RodGo> and now, when i open beryl, its like i have like 20 panels
<RodGo> insted of just the 4 faces of the cube
<RodGo> the first time, i used the sudo apt-get beryl beryl-manager emerald-themes
<Quinn_Storm> zach: nothing, but use 'hciconfig' to look up the bluetooth interfaces
<titanix88> RodGo: O _O
<RodGo> then i tried to unisntall with the same command but with remove
<RodGo> and reinstalled with adept
<RodGo> i can take a screen man this is crazy
<RodGo> and if i kill beryl or use kWin isntead, it works just fine
<Quinn_Storm> sure, you probably just have to tweak the settings
<zach> Just tried "$ hciconfig up" and it said "Can't get device info: No such device"
<RodGo> i searched everywhere man, can you givme a clue?
<Quinn_Storm> zach: just do 'hciconfig -a'
<Quinn_Storm> RodGo: post that screenshot plz
<RodGo> k wait
<titanix88> RodGo: probably try at #ubuntu-effects sorry, no clue :(
<zach> K... Ran that and it didn't give any output, and the KDE-Bluetooth logo in the systray is still grayed-out.
<Darkkish> http://www.hallpass.com/media/beerstand.html lol all of you guys have to watch tisd
<Darkkish> this*
<Quinn_Storm> ok, zach , sounds like it at least can't find it, but it could be there, the interface is invisible when acpi has it shut off
<RodGo> aight
<RodGo> this is the screen
<RodGo> http://img466.imageshack.us/img466/9760/instantnea1zb6.png
<zach> Ok... How would I go about getting acpi to start it up?
<Quinn_Storm> usually that's where you push the button
<Quinn_Storm> also google for acer acpi stuff
<Quinn_Storm> like acer acpi bluetooth or something
<sunnyhours> is dvd::rip capable of ripping a dvd to an .iso file?
<sunnyhours> anyone know?
<RodGo> any ideas Quinn_Storm?
<phishinphree> hey all.  I've been having network troubles since I reinstalled kubuntu last week.  The server takes about 7 seconds or so to reply to a web request.  I've tried turning off ipv6 and I have changed my network configuration, wires, and nic card but the problem persists.  any suggestions?
<Quinn_Storm> RodGo: well the first idea that comes to mind is that kde's pager doesn't (in general) work right with beryl
<Quinn_Storm> I'd say try just dropping the pager from your taskbar for now
<zach> RodGo: That's what the pager looks like after you start Beryl?
<Quinn_Storm> zach: not usually, that's a weird bug, probably in his pager, haven't seen it before, but kde's pager and beryl do not work well together
<titanix88> flame me for using gnome but beryl is a lot better with default ubuntu theme.
<Quinn_Storm> well the theme that comes with the beryl in universe is pretty ugly
<Quinn_Storm> (I think)
<zach> Yeah, I've noticed that. I actually use a script to kill and restart Beryl every time I turn Beryl off.
<zach> restart Kicker*
<Quinn_Storm> personally in kubuntu/kde, I've come to like the emerald theme 'sky'
<RodGo> yes zach
<RodGo> the pager looks like that
<xGrantx> do I have to add any params to mkdosfs to format a hard drive to FAT32?
<xGrantx> besides the device
<Quinn_Storm> -F 32
<xGrantx> oh ok
<dogatemycomputer> phishinphree: i'm sorry to hear it.. network problems are hard to diagnose..
<wersdaluv> has anyone here successfully ran synce-kde on kubuntu feisty?
<zach> Quinn_Storm: BTW, are you THE Quinn Storm?
<Quinn_Storm> indeed, zach
<titanix88> can anyone predict a stable 3d(beryl+compiz) in future?
<Quinn_Storm> yes, titanix88 , it is on its way
<zach> Quinn_Storm: I'm sure you get this question all the time, but where can I find out the status of the merge?
<wersdaluv> does raki work with kubuntu feisty?
<Quinn_Storm> zach: well...mostly asking people in #opencompositing-dev and on opencompositing.org where we're busily working on it...I"m running the merged code now, and we're all hacking on it
<zach> Has a new name been settled on yet, or was it decided to keep the old names?
<titanix88> Quinn_Storm: wow u r beryl/compiz developer? what an honour to me u(if u aren't kidding)!
<scififan> lol
<Quinn_Storm> the new name discussion is in the works, zach
<Quinn_Storm> titanix88: its no honor, I'm just a regular gal, but I am not kidding
<phishinphree> dogatemycomputer: Its strange since everything was working fine a week ago when an earlier version of kubuntu.  I'm thinking of switching over to fc7
<scififan> it's funny how some people see programmers as almost rock stars
<phishinphree> i can't live with a 7 second latency when loading a local web page
<zach> Well, given how many people consider programming as an "art," it kinda makes sense.
<AstroGirl> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Quinn_Storm> it is an art, but I'm no master
<rolnyzx> anybody uses yakuake here? What's the shortcut for a new tab? Konsole's ctrl + alt + n doesn't work
<phishinphree> its funny how some people can't paint or plau music but they can program very well.  Im a coder but most def. not an artist
<Quinn_Storm> there are many kinds of art
<Quinn_Storm> there are plenty of songwriters who couldn't paint a cube
<dogatemycomputer> phishinphree: i had a similar problem a while back that was solved by a rebuild and I haven't seen it since.
<Quinn_Storm> http://www.opencompositing.org/viewtopic.php?t=478&f=46 - here's the name thread btw
<dogatemycomputer> phishinphree: i'm not a fan of Fedora (or most of the RPM based systems).  Seems everytime its installed and working I start to suffer from dependency hell..
<phishinphree> weird.  I must have caught your bug when i rebuilt :-)
* intelikey bugs the channel
<phishinphree> yeah, i've run into the dependency issues before working with redhat.  seems to be getting a little better as of late tho
<xGrantx> uh, mkdosfs didn't seem to work...
<zach> Quinn_Storm: Are there any major changes we can expect in the next release, and any rough estimate of when it'll be out? (Sorry if I'm asking too many questions. Just tell me to shut up when it's getting on your nerves. :D )
<dogatemycomputer> Quinn_Storm: it does take a certain amount of skill and intelligence to be a good programmer though.  Have to see things from a different perspective.  I personally admire most coders..
<rolnyzx> found it <ctrl> <shift> n
<intelikey> xGrantx sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/<devicenode>
<Quinn_Storm> zach: I'm ok, and I really don't have an answer to those questions, sorry
<xGrantx> intelikey: I did that
<zach> No problem
<intelikey> xGrantx and it said what ?
<xGrantx> it said
<xGrantx> "mkdosfs 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)"
<xGrantx> that's it
<dogatemycomputer> phishinphree: well.. I just formatted over a Suse 10.2 installation.. partially because of my disgust over the Microsoft deal.. but the dependency hell was a problem too.  I don't think its going away anytime soon although I would be willing to switch if they would standardize on a single type of package management system for all platforms.
<zach> Well, I need to get off here. Thanks for the help, Quinn_Storm. Nice meeting/chatting with you. Peace.
<intelikey> xGrantx good it's done
<Quinn_Storm> sure, zach
<xGrantx> well I listed the devices again and it's still NFTS format
<xGrantx> *NTFS
<Quinn_Storm> xGrantx: the partition is probably still set to ntfs type
<Quinn_Storm> not sure though
<xGrantx> so how do I fix that?
<xGrantx> I probably can't just restart like windows
<intelikey> xGrantx what do you men "listed the device " ?
<xGrantx> fdisk -l
<intelikey> that only lists the partition table.  has nothing to do with what fs is on it.
<xGrantx> oh
<intelikey> sudo cfdisk /dev/<device>    and change the partition type if you like.
<xGrantx> how do I change it?
<xGrantx> just with that command?
<intelikey> it's a no brainer.  run the app.
<intelikey> yep,  interactive
<xGrantx> oh ok
<xGrantx> heh
<xGrantx> thanks
<home_> hello
<home_> n e 1 from around oklahoma
<intelikey> yo, home. sup.
<home_> not much new to this chat
<raymond> anyone have luck getting a linksys WPC54GS working
<raymond> ?
<home_> what is it first?
<chuck> !mouse
<raymond> PCMCIA Wireless card
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<home_> sorry no
<dogatemycomputer> !pcmcia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcmcia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dogatemycomputer> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<raymond> i've used ndiswrapper to load a driver and it shows up in System Settings but whenever i try enabling it doesnt work
<home_> i got a question for 1 of u computer guys
<dogatemycomputer> raymond: http://www.kosmaczewski.net/blogs/tech/archives/2006/02/how_to_install_1.php might help
* intelikey looks for computer guys   8|
<dogatemycomputer> raymond: it appears the card works well with the NDIS wrapper..
<intelikey> are they like machine men ?
<home_> lol
<raymond> yeah i read that too hence my confusion as to why it isnt working
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: lol
<intelikey> home_ just ask you Q.
<intelikey> :)
<raymond> probably typed something wrong
<dogatemycomputer> raymond: i've never had a wireless card that didn't just work out of the box once the O/S was installed so i'm sorry :(
* BluesKaj looks around for computer guys
<GrueTamer> hi BluesKaj
<home_> i am new to linux
<BluesKaj> hey GrueTamer
<dogatemycomputer> raymond: what inf file did you use?
<dogatemycomputer> raymond: sudo ndiswrapper -i /cdrom/linksys/drivers/w2k/lsbcmnds.inf
<BluesKaj> GrueTamer: yer it !
<raymond> LSBCMNDS.inf
<dogatemycomputer> raymond: from the w2k directory?
<raymond> yup
<intelikey> did i miss home_ 's question, durring my modem reset ?
<BluesKaj> lesbian commands ad infinitum...ooo...kinda riske' for a linux bunch
<dogatemycomputer> raymond: in that case I assume you depmod and modprobe-d.. right?
<Stratys> good evening
<raymond> yup, followed the ndiswrapper how to
<dogatemycomputer> raymond: sorry dude..
<Stratys> Does anyone know anything about converting avi's to dvd to play in a home player?
<dogatemycomputer> raymond: lol.. i didn't read the howto so i was just making sure ..
<raymond> like i said i probably typed something wrong.. just need to go through it again step by step
<intelikey> home_ don't take my antics so seriously.  i get playful now and when.   if you need help with something just ask.  that's what the channel is for.
<dogatemycomputer> lol.. I didn't even realize he failed to ask the question..
<raymond> hmm ndiswrapper -l says that there is an alternate driver install (bcm43xx) wonder if that is what could be the issue...
<BluesKaj> we're waiting for home
<intelikey> dogatemycomputer well my modem reset and i could have missed it...
<home_> oh sorry i got lost in my com for a min
<dogatemycomputer> raymond: I do remember reading something about the wrong driver loading and you have to blacklist one of them to get the correct driver to load..
<home_> well i was runnin xp rite
<home_> it crashed big surprise
* intelikey tapps fingure nails on desk impatiently...
<home_> when com starts it tells me to replace hard drive because failure is imenient
<dogatemycomputer> raymond: there is a particular line in the ndiswrapper docs somewhere that tells you to type something, then you get a response and the response "looks right" but its not exactly what's in the documentation.. and you have to blacklist the one that responded and force it to load the correct one.  I don't remember specifics..
<home_> but linux says nothing wrong
<home_> y
<raymond> looking through documentation for it
<raymond> i had a page up that had something about it but i closed firefox and lost it
<intelikey> home_ oooh yuch...  windows thinks it's gonna blow chuncks...     dik. home_ but linux is not windows don't expect anything about them to be ==    if you'd like to test the hd linux has apps/utils for that...
<dogatemycomputer> home_: i've installed linux on machines that wouldn't even boot under XP.
<intelikey> errr dik/idk ^
<dogatemycomputer> home_: linux is much more forgiving in many cases..
<intelikey> typos can get ugly.
<home_> i really like it
<dogatemycomputer> home_: heck.. i'm working on a machine now with a busted CD drive that we couldn't install windows on but I was able to get the net install to complete successfully with linux.
<home_> linux that is
<BluesKaj> dogatemycomputer: prolly lost the windows mbr
<intelikey> idk = i don't know   btw.
<intelikey> btw = by the way   btw.
<home_> i know
<dogatemycomputer> BluesKaj: what probably lost the MBR?
<intelikey> :)
<raymond> dogatemycomputer: i think that is what the problem is
<dogatemycomputer> home_: do a disk check and stick with linux if Windows is being so fussy..
<home_> i am
<BluesKaj> windows did , dogatemycomputer
<raymond> dogatemycomputer: i think that the bcm43xx is not supposed to be being used
<home_> i am havin trouble gettin wine to run my file share program
<dogatemycomputer> raymond: then can't you add it to the blacklist?
<dogatemycomputer> raymond: i'm just guessing here.  i'm a total noob ;)
<dbglt> is there a usable kde4 package for kubuntu?
<raymond> dogatemycomputer: so am i
<BluesKaj> !fileshare
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fileshare - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dogatemycomputer> BluesKaj: the machine that wouldn't boot under windows actually had a bad USB port which would cause Windows to simply blue screen every few minutes..  linux registered the error and ignored it..
<raymond> going to try blacklisting it
<dogatemycomputer> home_: what file shareing program are you using?
<home_> not sure how do i find out
<BluesKaj> yeah, i figured windows was to blame :)
<home_> i have kubuntu runin now
<dogatemycomputer> home_: well.. what do you want to do exactly?  what application are you trying to use with Wine?
<intelikey> home_  konsole command    man badblocks      well prolly   man man  them man what ever else.     anyway badblocks can be ran on the disk or a partition thereof.   and in readonly mode will not "hurt" anything, but only reveal the badblocks it finds.      not a bad idea if you want to be sure.
<home_> it is mp3rocketpro
<dogatemycomputer> home_: give me a sec to look.. k?
<home_> its for windows
<intelikey> word.  samba
<home_> i have that i think
<home_> open it with samba
<intelikey> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<intelikey> !swat
<intelikey> ooops
<intelikey> !info swat
<ubotu> swat: Samba Web Administration Tool. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 800 kB, installed size 2180 kB
<intelikey> not sure that will help you but i always try to think of a non-M$ way to get from point * to point [A-z] 
<dogatemycomputer> home_: it looks like they have a linux download available..
<home_> where
<dogatemycomputer> home_: have you logged in and tried to download the linux version if its available for pro?
<dogatemycomputer> home_: www.mp3rocketpro.com
<home_> havent found it
<titanix88> Quinn_Storm : is there any dapper repository from which i can install directly? also, why they are specific hardware / server based? A lot of graPHICS CARDS out there supports opengl.
<raymond> ok how do i create a file with text already in it. because i can't chmod the blacklist file
<Quinn_Storm> titanix88: huh?
<intelikey> titanix88 install what   i'll check the repos  ?
<dogatemycomputer> home_: it won't let me get past the initial screen unless I login and I don't have an account and I don't want to give them my credit card information.  There should be a "RPM" download..
<titanix88> Quinn_Storm : about beryl / compiz ofcourse.
<home_> use mine ok
<Quinn_Storm> titanix88: dapper is not exactly supported
<intelikey> Quinn_Storm ?
<intelikey> by beryl or by this channel ?
<titanix88> Quinn_Storm  : why not? it's the best stable ubuntu out there.
<Quinn_Storm> titanix88: its too olod
<Quinn_Storm> old
<Quinn_Storm> intelikey: beryl
<intelikey> about to say.
<dogatemycomputer> raymond: you should be able to blacklist modueles by editing the file with a text editor.  "sudo mcedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist"
<raymond> i tried with vim and it wont let me save it because it is only read only
<dogatemycomputer> home_: email it to dogatemycomputer@gmail.com
<intelikey> yeah dapper is almost a year old now.   it's ancient     laughs...
<titanix88> Quinn_Storm : i upgraded it to 6.06.3 how about that?
<dogatemycomputer> home_: you can change the password in 10 minutes.. I don't want to keep it.
<Quinn_Storm> titanix88: if its dapper its dapper, but check beryl-project.org for info
<raymond> nevermind
<intelikey> titanix88 however.  beryl is not supported in this channel.    "just policy"
<raymond> fingers failed me yet again and i didnt type chmod command correctly
<home_> ok dog it will take a minute
<aib> is there a fast host that I can download the kubuntu dvd from?
<dogatemycomputer> raymond: i'm not sure you should chmod that file though..
<intelikey> aib nl. is pretty hot.
<titanix88> intelikey : i forgot i have to put "kubuntu" word in my every line to get a support here :p
<raymond> im changing it back to the permissions it is supposed to have
<aib> tx
<raymond> i just couldnt write to it
<dogatemycomputer> raymond: ahhhhhh
<raymond> and now it is back at read only
<intelikey> titanix88 it's not that.  it's that there is a support channel for that.
<intelikey> !beryl | titanix88
<ubotu> titanix88: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<aib> 500KB. that's 10 times better than I got w/ the US host. thanks
<intelikey> aib you bet.
* intelikey slips a firecracker under hitmanWilly 's shoe and lights it.
<home_> ok sent dog
<dogatemycomputer> home_: give me a minute..
<dogatemycomputer> home_: i'll brb
<home_> k
<dogatemycomputer> home_: okay.. still there?
<home_> yep
<dogatemycomputer> home_: okay.. go to www.mp3rocketpro.com -> click on LOGIN -> login -> click on the little penguin on the right hand side (should say something like, "Linux Users Click Here".. and then follow the instructions
<home_> r u serious i am that dum
<home_> doh
<dogatemycomputer> home_: you there?
<home_> yep
<dogatemycomputer> home_: nevermind.. don't.. it just refers you to the limewire site so you can install the Limewire client.
<dogatemycomputer> home_: since that's the case..
<home_> ah i thought so
<intelikey> titanix88 and i wasn't trying to chase you out of here either.    just pointing out the structure of the support channels.     it's like they don't support kde in #ubuntu   reason is basically to keep the questions as answerable as possable.   when it's busy in any channel you don't want a thousand topics scrolling by or you'll enter the command that someone accidently sent you that was intended for someone else...      th
<intelikey> did i type that much..........
<dogatemycomputer> home_: you can download the debian version of the LImewire package directly from Limewire's site..  www.limewire.com
<titanix88> intelikey : ok i get it.
<home_> will it work with my subscript to mp3
<dr_willis> Hmm. I got a lot of files with messed up permissions  on a filesystem.  got files next to dirs that are all marked executable (files that is) even tho they are jpgs and so forth. if i chmod -x *, then i also tag the dirs.   whats the proper way to Unexecutate the files but not the dirs
<home_> prob not huh
<dogatemycomputer> home_: Here is the link http://www.limewire.com/download/download.php?version=linux_deb
<dogatemycomputer> home_: it should since they're the ones directing you to the installation
<home_> thanks ill do it brb
<dogatemycomputer> home_: if you're not sure then follow their instructions to download the software from their site
<home_> ok its down loadin
<home_> linux is so much more fun than windows
<scififan> lol
<home_> its true
<dogatemycomputer> home_: download the RPM, save it to your desktop then "sudo apt-get install alien && sudo alien -d --scripts ~/Desktop/*.rpm && sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/*.deb"
<GrueTamer> home_: yup :)
<home_> do i have to do that somewhere
<dogatemycomputer> home_: "sudo apt-get install alien" will install a utilty that converts rpm packages to debian
<intelikey> dr_willis not a really good way.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/37065    something like that maybe.
<home_> doh
<dogatemycomputer> home_: "sudo alien -d --scripts *.rpm" .. -d tells it to convert the package to debian and --scripts tells it to convert the script if needed
<intelikey> dr_willis find works well there also  i think i wrote that script about 5 or six years ago while learning bash....   so look before you leap.
<dogatemycomputer> home_: "dpkg -i ~/Desktop/*.deb" tells the package manager to install any debian packages found on your desktop (so make sure limewire is the only one)
<dr_willis> intelikey,  was hopping chmod had a 'ignore dirs' option.
<scififan> alien is an ugly solution... why not just find a .deb pkg or compile it from source
<dr_willis> guess this explains why i never noticed it. :)
<intelikey> :)
<dogatemycomputer> scififan: because its easier and works for this specific problem.
<dogatemycomputer> scififan: the only package you can download is the RPM.  It doesn't give you access to the source.
<scififan> then it's not worth using IMO
<hitmanWilly> limewire is only free as in beer, and even then its a castrated version
<home_> ok i guess i cant just click on it huh
<scififan> there are better ways to find stuff than using limewire
<home_> oh really how sci
<dogatemycomputer> scififan: do you have any other suggestions for home?
<hitmanWilly> alternatively, i think you can install rpm on ubuntu iirc
<scififan> depends on what it is you're seeking
<dogatemycomputer> scififan: apparently music.. and lots of it ;)
<home_> music and movies
<intelikey> WARNING! warez clearance sale.   get all your warez at  127.0.0.1
<hitmanWilly> lol...
<dogatemycomputer> intelikey: you're funny :(
<scififan> while i'm all for free source code and free computing environments, dl'ing music and movies is off limits IMO
<dogatemycomputer> :)
<jfrerichs> anyone know how to get my logitech mouse to auto connect in kubuntu?
<intelikey> :)
<dogatemycomputer> home_: in that case.. if you feel comfortable.. you can try limewire.com first and see if their free version does what you like otherwise follow the instructions from mp3pro :)
<home_> hey guys i tried to install package and it asks for a password but i cant type anything
<soulrider> intelikey: i never payed for anything while in windows, but now i dont need to pirate anything ebcasue everything is free :)
<dogatemycomputer> home_: it hides what you're typing so you can't see it.
<hitmanWilly> home_: did you try hitting enter
<intelikey> home yes you can.   it doesn't echo passwords.
<home_> oh it does cool
<home_> ill try it
<soulrider> i just tried installign windows in my machine, and it doesnt want to install :( :P
<soulrider> it also decided to murder my grub
<jfrerichs> super grub
<home_> hey its unpackin thanks
<scififan> why would you want windows anyway....:)
* dogatemycomputer uses http://www.empornium.us/ for porn but won't download anything else 
<hitmanWilly> soulrider: grub you can fix...windows is another story :P
<home_> mine too soul then my windows crashed
<intelikey> soulrider heh.    feels better to be able to say.    "nan na, nan na, na na..."  and know you didn't do anything illeagle doesn't it   :)
<dogatemycomputer> soulrider: no windows! bad!!
<dogatemycomputer> soulrider: bad soulrider!
<soulrider> lol
<home_> is it good porn dog
<soulrider> io just wanted to play resident evil 4 a bit
<jfrerichs> anyone know how to get my logitech mouse to auto connect in kubuntu?  ive tried editing the /etc/default/bluetooth file nothing
<raymond> dogatemycomputer: that was the problem got rid of that driver and re-depod and modprobed and success
<home_> how do i run it now
<dogatemycomputer> home_: yeah
<hitmanWilly> home_: try typing limewire in a console
<dogatemycomputer> soulrider: so you need your fix eh?  honestly.. i don't know.. does it even work under Wine or Crossover?
<home_> what is console  u mean window
<dogatemycomputer> raymond: wow.. glad it worked!! woohoo!
<soulrider> dogatemycomputer: nope
<intelikey> jfrerichs i see that no one is answering you.   that normally doesn't mean that we didn't read your Q it means we don't know.   you can ask in  #ubuntu   that's not a kde issue it's a hardware issue   but be ready to inturpret the instructions from gnome'ish to k'ish
<hitmanWilly> home_: cmd line
<dogatemycomputer> raymond: you should document that somewhere in the ubuntu forums.. step by step if you can..
<soulrider> i just wanna try it out\
<dogatemycomputer> raymond: i'm sure others will appreciate it..
<soulrider> since id otn ahve any consoles other than my NES
<dogatemycomputer> home_: what'cha doing?  how far did you get?
<home_> i just need to know how to run it
* dogatemycomputer avoids consoles
<scififan> why?
<dogatemycomputer> home_: okay.. did you download something?
* intelikey lives in a console
<scififan> consoles are cool
<soulrider> consoles own
<home_> yep limewire package
<raymond_> yay console
<scififan> get more work done
<hitmanWilly> gimmie my Eterm!!!
<dogatemycomputer> home_: okay.. did you save the .deb file to your desktop?  (make sure its a "deb" file)
<soulrider> home_: dont use limewire
<soulrider> ise frostwire
<dogatemycomputer> soulrider: frostwire?
<home_> i seen people usin that on my mp3 rocket
<soulrider> yeah
<intelikey> soulrider good call but that may not work for what he wants...
<soulrider> its the free version of limewire
<dogatemycomputer> soulrider: is frostwire available in adept?
<soulrider> they are the asme =/
<scififan> i remember using eterms under enlightenment back in the day
<soulrider> not sure, but i know theres an ubuntu package on their site
<intelikey> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<home_> oh really
<scififan> lol
<dogatemycomputer> home_: checkout that link.. he may have just saved you alot of grief..
<home_> cool
<dogatemycomputer> soulrider: thank you!!!
<scififan> too late... sullied your install with closed source nonsense
<dogatemycomputer> soulrider: is there anything we can do to help you other than fix windows? ;)
<soulrider> dogatemycomputer: i dont give a piece of poop abot windows now
<dogatemycomputer> scififan: he never actually installed anything..
<soulrider> my dad runs it
<scififan> good
<soulrider> so i installed resident evil on his machine
<dogatemycomputer> soulrider: lol.. pawn the evilness off on your dad eh?
<home_> me either screw the gates
<scififan> i'm sure it's only a matter of time before p2p servers and apps will be illegal completely...
<intelikey> skuttel has it on good authority that people in linux are not the smartest people in the world.           hmmm.....
* intelikey shoots skuttle butt
<home_> ok i am down loadin frostwire
<home_> ill admit to it
<soulrider> i havnt had windows on my machine in like 3 months
<soulrider> but i havnt really used it in around a year
<scififan> i've never had windows on this laptop
<soulrider> except for the summer, i used to load it just to play lineage
<dogatemycomputer> home_: just the fact that you're willing to give linux a try and you're working past these issues shows that you're more intelligent than most people.
<intelikey> soulrider yeah ya get weened pretty quick don't ya
<hitmanWilly> this machine has been windows free since it was built
<soulrider> intelikey: weened? what do you mean
* hitmanWilly refuses to pay the ms tax
<scififan> will never run windows again... not on a personally owned machine. there will never be a need.
<dogatemycomputer> soulrider: i have a windows machine at home.. its been a while since I booted it.
<rpgsimmaster> Ahem... on the note of booting
<intelikey> soulrider an idiom    off the milk, onto the meat.
<home_> ok its done downloadin what now
<dr_willis> Argh! Find is having fits with spaces inside filenames!
<dr_willis> Grrr
<dogatemycomputer> soulrider: ironically its the most powerful machine in the house and everytime I try to load linux on it.. it just crashes badly.. but the next machine will be built FOR linux.. which should make a big difference.
<rpgsimmaster> does anyone know of a reason why the latest Kubuntu won't boot on older hardware
<scififan> hates filenames with spaces
<dogatemycomputer> home_: you should be able to simply follow the instructions step by step..
<soulrider> dogatemycomputer: i never had a single problemw ith linux, in fact, my hardware has worked better with linux than with windows
<soulrider> which is kinda surprising
<intelikey> rpgsimmaster how "older" ?
<home_> from what
<home_> it downloaded and now nothing
<hitmanWilly> home_: type frostwire in a console
<intelikey> or terminal
<dogatemycomputer> soulrider: I have linux installed on 2 laptops and 3 PCs.. its this one particular machine that has the problem.  I don't like using it anyway other than for gaming.. so its off 99% of the time.
<intelikey> :)
<hitmanWilly> home_: or it may be under the k-menu
<rpgsimmaster> intelikey: We're talking i386 (PII)
<rpgsimmaster> 20Gb Seagate HDD
<rpgsimmaster> 256 Mb RAM
<dogatemycomputer> home_: did you install it already or did you just download it and now you need help installing it?
<soulrider> dogatemycomputer: i want a laptop, but i got no $
<intelikey> rpgsimmaster newer than anything i'm running
<rpgsimmaster> I've had a boot problem with Kubuntu 7.04
<soulrider> i could really use one
<dogatemycomputer> soulrider: where do you live?
<home_> yep need help
<soulrider> Uruguay =/
<rpgsimmaster> and it's the same problem as PuppyOS 2
<dogatemycomputer> home_: did you download it and save it to your desktop?
<rpgsimmaster> Should I explain what happens?
<home_> cool i am in oklahoma usa'
<DaSkreech> Knew I was missing something
<soulrider> my mom ahs a laptop, but its heavy, thick and the battery doesnt last long
<intelikey> rpgsimmaster as i said.  newer than anything i'm running.    and yes do splain.
<scififan> yehaaa, home_
<soulrider> also, i cant put linux in it because she uses windows\
<rpgsimmaster> right...
<home_> no its in home folder
<dogatemycomputer> soulrider: where do you reside?
<rpgsimmaster> Well, I put the CD into the computer, as you do
<rpgsimmaster> It loads the main menu screen
<soulrider> dogatemycomputer: Uruguay :P
<rpgsimmaster> saying Load Kubuntu, Check CD for defects, etc.
<scififan> most people in oklahoma have heard tell of the intermanet thingiemajig
<dogatemycomputer> home_: good.. then basically.. to install any .deb file its "sudo dpkg -i <name of file here>".. does that make sense?
<rpgsimmaster> I select the first option (load Kubuntu)
<rpgsimmaster> it goes loading, reaches 100%
<rpgsimmaster> then goes to a black screen
<dogatemycomputer> soulrider: i'm really sorry dude but I can't help you there.  If you were in the western US then I may be able to help..
<soulrider> lol, its ok
<rpgsimmaster> nothing else happens
<intelikey> rpgsimmaster safe graphics mode.
<home_> so i just type that in the run command thingy rite
<rpgsimmaster> Same thing happens
<rpgsimmaster> Happens on Puppy OS, as well
<dr_willis> ok what am i missing here. :) i expect this to just echo the dir name...       find . -type d -exec echo
<rpgsimmaster> it loads initrd.gz, then goes kaput.
<dogatemycomputer> home_: well.. its easier if you do it form the konsole.. "LAUNCH->SYSTEM->KONSOLE"
<hitmanWilly> rpgsimmaster: you may try DSL, installed that on an old Dell PII
<soulrider> rpgsimmaster: how aobut trying Arch ?
<intelikey> rpgsimmaster  ok have you let it set at that point for "beleave it or not,  ten minutes"  so it can time out on the network  ?
<dogatemycomputer> home_: if you can find it in your file manager then simply right click on it and choose install..
<home_> type that in run command
<rpgsimmaster> intelikey - I left it for the best part of half an hour
<home_> ok
<rpgsimmaster> blank screen
<dogatemycomputer> home_: you can type "konsole" into the run command
<rpgsimmaster> not even a: Kernel Panic
<soulrider> is any if you guys having issues loggin into msn ?
<intelikey> rpgsimmaster ok.     try adding the boot option  noacpi vga=0x0f05
<soulrider> kopete wont connect to msn
<rpgsimmaster> Okay...
<rpgsimmaster> the thing is, Kubuntu 6.06 works fine
<rpgsimmaster> as does Ubuntu 5 point something
<rpgsimmaster> and Knoppix
<rpgsimmaster> and FreeNAS (though that's BSD)
<DaSkreech> Does 6.10 work ?
<soulrider> does anyoen have any idea of how much a dvorak keyboard could cost ?\
<dogatemycomputer> soulrider: I priced one recently.. they were about the same price as a decent standard keyboard..
<hendaus> titanix88: wb
<dogatemycomputer> soulrider: by standard I mean qwerty..
<dogatemycomputer> home_: how far did you get?
<soulrider> i wanna try them out
<titanix88> hendaus: :)
<soulrider> but i think im gonna ahve to import one, i dont think ill be able to find any here
<rpgsimmaster> But I'll disconnect now, and try the LiveCD with your options, intelikey
<dogatemycomputer> soulrider: I just found a few on froogle.com
<soulrider> finding a keyboard with an english layout was hard enough
<home_> it wont let me download it
<intelikey> rpgsimmaster ok.  luck with it.
<dogatemycomputer> home_: I thought you downloaded it already?
<dogatemycomputer> home_: or are you saying you can't install it?
<dr_willis> Hmm i manged to chmod -x all the dirs.. withfind.. including ' . ' so my user just locked himself out of thedir he was in. :) Lol.
<rpgsimmaster> Thanks, and thank you for your help
<home_> kate comes up says it is a binary file and may corrupt something
<intelikey> rpgsimmaster also if you have scsi devices tell me
<dogatemycomputer> home_: you don't want to open it..
<home_> i know
<home_> i havent
<dogatemycomputer> home_: okay.. first..  click on START/LAUNCH -> SYSTEM -> KONSOLE
<dogatemycomputer> home_: let me know when you get that far..
<home_> ok
<home_> ok
<dogatemycomputer> home_: okay.. now.. you see the white box.. right?
<home_> yep
<intelikey> konsole defaults to white....  YUCH !
<dogatemycomputer> home_: okay.. type "ls" in the box and hit enter.. tell me if you see "frostwire" in the list..
<home_> ok brb
<intelikey> i should really go close my eyes now....
<home_> says bash: Is: command not found
<dogatemycomputer> home_: LS (not IS) ;)  sorry
<intelikey> that's an L  not an I
<dogatemycomputer> home_: its case sensitive I believe.. so.. "ls" (lowercase LS)
<home_> oh ok lol sorry
<intelikey> home_ everything in the konsole is case sensitive
<home_> ok
<titanix88> home_:)
<rollerskatejamms> What's the default mail client in Kubuntu? I don't see one.
<home_> yep and it has mp3 rocket.ink
* intelikey actually has  is  command on his box.
<dogatemycomputer> home_: okay.. good..
<dogatemycomputer> home_: now.. its simle..  copy and paste this "sudo dpkg -i frost*.deb" .. or type it out.. its up to you.
<home_> its limewire
<dogatemycomputer> home_: ohhhh..  in that case..  lets install frostwire since its better.
<home_> how it wont download
<intelikey> lol
<dogatemycomputer> home_: so..  what you want to do is first remove the other 2 aps.  so.. type "rm lime*" and hit enter..
<Andrew``> Ok I have a problem. I have just installed 7.04 and I neeed to install NVIDIA drivers. It needs to be root to run it. When I try to su, it says my password is incorrect. When I installed  kubuntu,(last night) I dont remember it asking me for a root password. Can anyone help me pls?
<home_> ok brb
<dogatemycomputer> home_: do you have free long distance on your phone?
<intelikey> !root | Andrew``
<ubotu> Andrew``: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<DaSkreech> rollerskatejamms: alt+space -> kontact
<rollerskatejamms> Does oKubuntu come with a mail client installed?
<intelikey> Andrew`` short answer.  there is no root password
<DaSkreech> rollerskatejamms: or alt+F2 -> Kmail
<home_> no i wish
<rollerskatejamms> ah kontact
<dogatemycomputer> home_: did you type "rm lime*"
<dogatemycomputer> ?
<DaSkreech> rollerskatejamms: that's mail +++
<rollerskatejamms> DaSkreech: why isnt kmail in the menu
<home_> yep it says
<intelikey> Andrew``  but the link (url)  has lots of good info for you.
<DaSkreech> rollerskatejamms: To make things neater. Kontact is huge and covers many apps
<rollerskatejamms> oh
<home_> cant remove lime no such file
<dogatemycomputer> home_: good.. now .. lets type "rm mp3*" ("rm" is "remove" command.. fyi)
<rollerskatejamms> but i have a blackberry so thats basically useless to me
<DaSkreech> Well Kontact it self isn't huge but ... yeah you get me
<DaSkreech> rollerskatejamms: Why?
<dogatemycomputer> home_: did you see "limewire" in the list when you typed "ls"?
<rollerskatejamms> I think I'll stick to thunderbird
<david_> hey you krazy kats
<rollerskatejamms> i like thunderbird
<home_> yes
<DaSkreech> rollerskatejamms: You can alt+F2 and run kmail if you like
<david_> i'm trying to install java, and i need to go down for more, but i can't fiture out howw.. any ideas?
<dogatemycomputer> home_: its case sensitive so if you saw "Limewire" or "LIMEWIRE" then please let me know..
<intelikey> rollerskatejamms you can add a menu listing for kmail
<DaSkreech> or install thunderbird :)
<rollerskatejamms> Or I can apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<dogatemycomputer> home_: do you have a number where i can call you?  I need to go and its easier on the phone..
<intelikey> rollerskatejamms no but root can.   :)
<rollerskatejamms> funny
<david_> it's in the liscense review part, it says --More-- but i can't get more
<home_> well i gotta get to bed u going to be on tomarrow
<intelikey> david_ tab key ?
<DaSkreech> home_: Bye
<rpgsimmaster> intelikey - thanks for your help -it seems those boot options worked
<rpgsimmaster> I am now running Kubntu 7.04
<rpgsimmaster> :D
<dogatemycomputer> home_: who knows.. you have my email address so send me a number where I can get ahold of you.  Its easy but I need to give you a quick runthrough on how these commands work and then we can do it together.
<david_> intelikey: no go, it just makes a beep and does nothing
<intelikey> rpgsimmaster nice.    even a blind hog finds an acorn every now and then.
<dogatemycomputer> home_: does that work for you?
<rollerskatejamms> Is there an equivalent of the restricted driver manager for kubuntu
<intelikey> david_ hmmmm    and you did hit enter  ?
<rollerskatejamms> Ok I just tried to install java5 and java6 and it failed. screw adept
* intelikey hates "more"  it's so much less than less.
<dogatemycomputer> rollerskatejamms: yeah..
<david_> intelikey: i love you
<david_> intelikey: enter lolz
<dogatemycomputer> rollerskatejamms: but I can't remember the command..
<intelikey> david_ ;/
<david_> o boy i think java installed much thanks
* intelikey likes "less" it's so much more than more.
<dogatemycomputer> rollerskatejamms: "sudo /etc/restricted-manager" I believe..
<rollerskatejamms> yeah restricted-manager is GTK+ though
<dogatemycomputer> rollerskatejamms: sorry.. /usr/bin/restricted-manager
<rollerskatejamms> yeah its not kubuntu though thats ubuntu. i mean i can install it but yeah . . .
<dogatemycomputer> home_: gotta go dude... you have my email.. feel free to send me a number and i'll call ya tomorrow..
<intelikey> david_ i think you may need to run an update-alternatives configure java    or some such also.    to make that the default.
<klobster> intelikey: got an interesting konqueror issue if you are interested
<dogatemycomputer> home_: if there is another day this week that's better then that's fine too.  I would be happy to help.
<jose> ol
<intelikey> klobster i'm about to leave but i'll hear it.
<intelikey> !es | jose
<ubotu> jose: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jose> algum pode me dizer como fao para ouvir msica pela net no KUBUNTU
<rollerskatejamms> whats the kde q
<DaSkreech> of?
<intelikey> klobster   ^   konq  Q
<david_> intelikey: yea, frostwire's still saying i don't have it, will look into that
<klobster> another time; it's prettylengthy,
<klobster> pretty lengthy
<intelikey> david_ i've only seen others do that.  i don't mess with java personally
<DaSkreech> Do you still have to do that sudo update-alternatives ?
<intelikey> klobster intelikey.pastebin.us     and i'll look tomarrow.     sign your post with your nick.
<klobster> intelikey: will do
<intelikey> DaSkreech he just said that frost wasn't finding it.  so i guess you do.
<ubuntu_> hai every one
<intelikey> DaSkreech you can help him ?
<DaSkreech> I don't remember it :)
<intelikey> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<DaSkreech> !alternatives
<ubotu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<rollerskatejamms> Hey whats like beagle for kde
<intelikey> well that's handy as the pocket on a shirt.
<intelikey> ok latter fellaws.
<DaSkreech> david_: sudo update-alternatives java I think
<ubuntu_> hello any one care to chat
<klobster> ubuntu_ try #ubuntu-offtopic for "chatting"
<klobster> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ubuntu_> i am new here
<DaSkreech> rollerskatejamms: strigi right now I think
<Kaisho> hey does any one know how to get to undernet i am interested in getting some ebooks
<ubuntu_> dont know anybody here
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: What's up?
<klobster> welcome to IRC, or kubuntu (or KDE?)
<Kaisho> Any one ??
<ubuntu_> hi kaisho
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: You don't need to know anyone.
<DaSkreech>  If you have a question you can ask it
<DaSkreech>  If you want to learn just hang around
<Kaisho> hey
<klobster> http://www.google.com/search?q=undernet+ebooks&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=Swiftfox:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<klobster> kaisho ^^
<DaSkreech>  if you want to chat about something type /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<dogatemycomputer>            mm,
<klobster> oops I should have cut out the browser info
<Kaisho> thank you
<dr_willis> gee i can find ebooks without undernet. :) legalones even
<titanix88> Kaisho: i would like to.
<titanix88> hendaus: still there?
<hendaus> :)
<hendaus> titanix88:  yes
<titanix88> hendaus: read "man 1 intro" ?
<hendaus> not all
<david_> Amarok: does anyone know the difference between Smart playlists and dynamic playlists?
<titanix88> hendaus: at least got the idea,didn't u?
<hendaus> titanix88:  i have download a file .bin,how can i install it
<dr_willis> what is this .bin anyway?
<dr_willis> chmod +x whatever.bin  then ./whatever.bin
<hendaus> dr_willis:  jre-6u1-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<dr_willis> You do realize that java is in the repos?
<dr_willis> and that bin will just make a .rpm for you to then install?
<dr_willis> or at least thats how sun used to work with the rpm.bin stuff
<hendaus> dr_willis:  no i got it from a plugin from firefox?
<dr_willis> hendaus,  you are going about it the wrong way to get java installed then
* dr_willis wishes firefox would stop doing that stuff. :)
<dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<hendaus> dr_willis:  i try to open a picture from a website , but it needs this java plugin
<dr_willis> hendaus,  thats scary that it needs java for a picture.
<hendaus> dr_willis:  i open a website, and in the picture shows:click to download plugin
<david_> hendaus, there is a non-rpm binary on java's website
<dr_willis> hendaus,  and 'click to download the plugin' is the WRONG way to install it system wide for kubuntu/ubuntu
<dr_willis> im not even sure it would work for a single user. :)
<david_> in general, getting java installed is confusing
<hendaus> dr_willis: it is java runtime environment
<david_> eg: i was able to install it enough for frostwire to load, but not enough to load the java test page
<klobster> didn't SUN make a custom java for us *buntites?
<dr_willis> hendaus,  i know what it is.. you dont want to 'click to install the plugin' it wont work that way.
<dr_willis> hendaus,  you should use the package manager to install it from the deb packages.
<hendaus> dr_willis: what is the name of this plugin to install it from adept
<dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<dr_willis> sun-java5-jre    like the bot says. :) or is it java6 now?
<dr_willis> !find java
<ubotu> Found: gcj, gcj-4.1, gij, gij-4.1, java-common (and 272 others)
<dr_willis> !find sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> Found: sun-java5-jre
<dr_willis> !info sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-11-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 7287 kB, installed size 16168 kB
<dr_willis> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubotu> sun-java6-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 6176 kB, installed size 14148 kB
<hitmanWilly> dr_willis: i think its 6 these days
<dr_willis> hitmanWilly,  yea - thats what i was thinking also.
<dr_willis> but imnot sure what the diffs are really
<hitmanWilly> me neither
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
* hitmanWilly is not a java developer
<dr_willis> i can barely write helloworld.c
<dr_willis> :)
<ritalin> no package for opera?
<dr_willis> actually i cant..
<dr_willis> ritalin,  i think there maybe some at an unofficial repo..or get the deb from the oprea site
<dr_willis> !oprea
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oprea - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> !opra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* dr_willis gives up
<ritalin> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<titanix88_> hendaus: me back.so how is ur feeling abt linux command line?
<hendaus> titanix88 which linux command line ?
<hendaus> dr_willis:  thanx, i am getting this sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
<titanix88_> hendaus: "man 1 intro" i'm talking about.
<hendaus> dr_willis:  the second problem on me i cant getallfiles from my nokia 6230 cellphone
<titanix88_> hendaus: why java?
<hendaus> titanix88 yes its wonderful but i didnot finish yet
<klobster> once you get the jre, how would I get swiftfox to use it?
<dr_willis> it should see it when it loads up
<hendaus> titanix88 java for opening images from website
<titanix88_> hendaus: get it.
<hendaus> dr_willis:  do u know about gnokii?
<dr_willis> hendaus,  never heard of it
<hendaus> titanix88 did u got the slution for me of --getallfiles?
<hendaus> wb titanix88
<hendaus> titanix88 did u got the slution for me of --getallfiles?
<titanix88_> hendaus: no. maybe i can't it's out of my scope or ur phone doesn't support file transferring with gnokii.
<hendaus> titanix88 no way ,but it is working with sending smsmessages and dialvoice
<titanix88_> hendaus: that's good :)
* CaptainApathy just got beryl up and working... woo
<titanix88_> CaptainApathy: they don't support dapper
<titanix88_> CaptainApathy: >(
<hgarcia> has anyone updated kde before?
<hendaus> dr_willis:  ok done the sun java, and i try to refresh the website and the picture says click to install plugin
<DaSkreech> I have updated before
<hgarcia> is it hard?
<DaSkreech> hgarcia: no
<dr_willis> hendaus,  dont 'refresh' - CLOSE the browser
<titanix88_> hendaus: restart the browser.
<Ibraheem> how to change spaceing between icons
<hgarcia> do you know any good websites that tell you step by step to update kde?
<Noldoaran> CaptainApathy: awesome!
<crimsun> hgarcia: update kde from what to what?
<DaSkreech> hgarcia: What are you updating to?
<hgarcia> I would like to get the lasted one
<CaptainApathy> titanix88_: I didn't know they don't support dapper... but then again... I've been using feisty since the first release candidate or so...
<crimsun> hgarcia: right, and did you follow the directions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php ?
<hendaus> dr_willis:  it cannot open :(
<titanix88_> CaptainApathy: it supports in a manner of alot of crash.
<dr_willis> hendaus,  try some othe rsites with java
<Ibraheem> how to increase decrease space between icons on file browser or desktop
<titanix88_> hendaus: maybe u need to install flashplugin-nonfree package.
<hgarcia> thanks for the website
<CaptainApathy> titanix88_:  ouch
<CaptainApathy> bye
<dr_willis> hendaus, ya could post the url of that site
<titanix88_> dr_willis: don't u think lack of flash plugin is causing this?
<Ibraheem> how to increase decrease space between icons on file browser or desktop in kde
<titanix88_> Ibraheem: kcontrolcenter->apperens->icons
<titanix88_> hendaus:
<Ibraheem> titanix88_ there is option to change icons size. but not spaces between them
<hendaus> titanix88_:  iinstalled flashplugin, let me see now
<hendaus> titanix88_:  it doesnot open :(
<titanix88_> Ibraheem: despite so many features kde still lack some important one(like k submenu scrolling :(
<Ibraheem> titanix88_ so what can i do. any opti?ons
<titanix88_> hendaus: using konquerer?
<titanix88_> Ibraheem: don't know.
<Ibraheem> k
<mendred> hi how does one speed up openoffice startup in kde?
<titanix88_> hendaus: if konquerer then Settings->Configure Konquerer->Plugins->Scan for new plugins.
<klobster> ibraheem: system settings => appearance/Icons: Advanced, then change size?
<klobster> mendred: prelink or preload, thats about it, there may be a built in preloader in OO.org
<Ibraheem> klobster no. thats icons size. i wnat to change space between icons
<titanix88_> hendaus: also try installing "flashplayer-mozilla"
<klobster> ibraheem: I am not sure that is an option I have seen on any DE...
<hendaus> titanix88_:  when i click on the image it says that it needs : java runtime environment
<Ibraheem> klobster whats the best file browser for kde?
<klobster> IMO, Konqueror, for it's versatility.
<klobster> but  pretty much use ls for that
<titanix88_> hendaus: in Settings->Configure Konquerer->java&javascript enable tem both
<klobster> ibraheem ^^
<klobster> !opinion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opinion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<klobster> worth a shot
<Ibraheem> klobster ^ ?
<klobster> ibraheem ^^ = see above for reply
<Ibraheem> klobster Konqueror, for it's versatility.?
<hendaus> titanix88_:  i have download java from here -> http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=java.com:80
<titanix88_> hendaus: tried that & restarted konq?
<klobster> ibraheem yeah, it does web browsing, files, previews, full vews on text pdf pics, etc.  it's feature packed"
<hendaus> titanix88_:  i did it, and it says on konqueror it nees to install the plugin
<Ibraheem> klobster but it doesnt gives icon spacing option.
<Ibraheem> klobster what are your views about dollphin?
<titanix88_> hendaus : install sun-java5-jre from repository. it's lot more complicated to do the way u did.
* DaSkreech doesn't like dolphin
* DaSkreech goes back to ignoring the room
<klobster> ibraheem dunno yet
<klobster> ibraheem to lazy to install it just to play critic
<hendaus> titanix88_:  i did it, and the samething
<hendaus> titanix88_:  now tell me how can i nstall this--> jre-6u1-linux-i586.bin
<titanix88_> hendaus : or maybe install sun-java6-jre from repository.
<hendaus> titanix88_:  i did it
<hendaus> titanix88_: jre-6u1-linux-i586.bin <-- how can i install this
* Ibraheem thanks all and leave after a wave with smile
<titanix88_> hendaus: ./jre-6u1-linux-i586.bin
<titanix88_> hendaus sorry"bash ./jre-6u1-linux-i586.bin"
<hendaus> titanix88_:  bash: ./jre-6u1-linux-i586.bin: No such file or directory
<titanix88_> hendaus: where did u keep it (i asumed u were in home directory & u put that there)
<hendaus> titanix88_:  ok now yes
<hendaus> titanix88_:  :( the samething :(((
<titanix88_> hendaus: installed & working?
<titanix88_> hendaus: restart u computer(that's what they said in tha site)
<titanix88_> sorry mean browser.
<hendaus> titanix88_:  it says: click to install plugin
<titanix88_> hendaus: rescaned ur plugins in konq?
<RawSewage> you shouldnt have to install any .bin or do anything weird
<RawSewage> usually if it's getting confusing, youre doing something wrong
<RawSewage> if you're using Feisty , that is
<titanix88_> RawSewage: but even installing from a .bin is not recommended in GNU/Linux they say u to compile from source :)
<RawSewage> I never compile
<RawSewage> I just use whats in the repos
<RawSewage> Im boring
<titanix88_> RawSewage: somtimes compiling works. but sometimes not. but most .bin works very good. i usually dload large games like 'battle for wesnoth ' in .bin cause they are updated than repos.
<RawSewage> oh
<RawSewage> but
<DaSkreech> titanix88_: but they work from the repos :)
<RawSewage> why cant you just use apt-get install
<RawSewage> apt-cache search wesnoth
<titanix88_> RawSewage: just "bash PATH/something.bin" & it installs checking everything.
<DaSkreech> !info wesnoth
<ubotu> wesnoth: fantasy turn-based strategy game. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.3-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1937 kB, installed size 4396 kB
<Joxam> hey, I need to be able to edit a document in console
<Joxam> I forgot how
<Joxam> and am drinking
<Joxam> tell me
<titanix88_> RawSewage: cause official packages maintainers r months behind original developers(so most of the time u install old versions)that's bad for games at least :)
<RawSewage> ok
<RawSewage> Ive never heard of that game. looks good
<DaSkreech> Joxam: nano documentnamehere
<DaSkreech> RawSewage: one of the best
<RawSewage> hm
<DaSkreech> titanix88_: it's not all that bad :)
<titanix88_> RawSewage: somtimes u don't even need to bother about installing just ungip precompiled binary in a folder & it works like:blender 3d & Nexuiz
<RawSewage> im listening to the FF II soundtrack now
<Andrew``> I am trying to install Nvidia drivers but it says I have a GUI running and will need to stop it. How do I do that?
<titanix88_> Everybody silent?
<Admiral_Chicago> Andrew``: logout of KDE, log back in a fail safe terminal
<Andrew``> ahh thanks Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> np
<titanix88_> Andrew``: trying from that .bin aren't u?
<tahsin> can i get more softwares on adept installer ?
<titanix88_> Andrew``: dont try it. it will probably brake the system.
<sivaji2009> tahsin yes just add repo
<tahsin> sivaji2009: how do i do taht?
<tahsin> that
<sivaji2009> tahsin : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<user_> hi
<user_> anyone there
<user_> can i ask about soething
<tahsin> thatsicaji2009: i think i already added repos
<sivaji2009> !ask | user_
<ubotu> user_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<user_> ok
<user_> lol
<tahsin> thatsicaji2009: i have many softwares on adept manager but not too many on adept installer (add/remove programee)
<user_> i download the live cd backtrac and when i boot it with my ubuntu,,,,it say unknow key work in config file,,could not find kerenel image?????????????
<user_> the backtrack2 live cd
<user_> ???
<Andrew``> ok I tried installing it, but it came back with an error... says I need the libc header files. I tried to search through adept installer but it found nothing... can anyone help?
<sivaji2009> Andrew`` what u tried to install
<Andrew``> nvidia drivers
<Admiral_Chicago> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<user_> any help with that backtrack
<Admiral_Chicago> Andrew``: maybe that link has better suppot...
<user_> i lost my connnection here
<user_> ubotu.....................
<user_> u get my question?
<klobster> user_ what is the question?
<tahsin> klobster: i have many softwares on adept manager but not too many on adept installer (add/remove programee)
<tahsin> klobster: how do i get more softwares on add/remove programme
<klobster> tahsin is that two different questions?
<tahsin> klobster: same question
<klobster> oh, I see sorry i never used the add/remove programmes.  lets see (gimme a moment)
<tahsin> klobster: sure
<klobster> did you check the boxes for proprietary and unsupported software? did you select any suite?  that should do it...
<tahsin> let me try
<sivaji2009> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tahsin> klobster: thanks now i have plenty
<klobster> no prob
<W1ZrD> Is there a program that easily converts from .mp3, to .wav in kubuntu?
<titanix88> hendaus:
<RawSewage> mp3 to wav
<W1ZrD> RawSewage: yes
<oliver_> hi, and good morning to all
<RawSewage> W1ZrD, soundkonverter
<titanix88> W1ZrD: install soundKonverter.it ROCKS!
<titanix88> oliver_: good noon!
<tahsin> W1ZrD: is there a network monitor applet for KDE ?
<W1ZrD> RawSewage, titanix88, thank's, I'll take a look at it
<W1ZrD> tahsin: yes, there is
<tahsin> W1ZrD: how do i get it ?
<oliver_> can someone help with to fix a boot problem ??
<titanix88> W1ZrD: as far as i it supports at least 12 formats!!
<tahsin> titanix88: how do i get a network monitor applet ?
<titanix88> tahsin: in kubuntu?
<tahsin> titanix88: YES !
<ritalin> hey hey you you
<ritalin> i could be your girlfriend
<tahsin> titanix88: is it possible ?
<titanix88> tahsin : add applet to panel system monitor. then u will have to configure it's graph.
<DinK[UK] > tahsin: sudo apt-get install knemo
<tahsin> titanix88: there is no system monitor
<tahsin> let me try DinKUk
<titanix88> tahsin: A Ksystem monitor no?
<oliver_> can someone help to fix a boot problem ??
<tahsin> titanix88: yup
<rdallarmi> hi, I am running postfix chrooted and I am trying to do sasl authentication using authdeamond. I am getting the error: warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to Courier authdaemond: No such file or directory. Authdeamond socket is (ubuntu) in /var/run/courier/authdeamond/socket I granted rwx permission trough all that path and linked /car/run/courier/authdeamond to /var/spool/postfix and specified
<rdallarmi> authdaemond_path: /authdaemon/socket in smtpd.conf, but I got that error. It is bvious I am doing something wrong. Anybody has any idea?
<titanix88> tahsin: actually ksys gaurd :)
<computer> hello
<tahsin> titanix88: oh lol
<computer> how do i download a .deb file from konquerer without kate opening it up as text file...
<sivaji2009> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<computer> hi, how do i download a .deb file from konquerer without kate opening it up as text file...
<computer> o nvm, save link as...
<computer> hmm what are .deb files, can i execute them as a program?
<titanix88> open ksysgaurd ->new worksheet->drop a network sensor from left sensor browser.
<titanix88> computer: no u can't.
<computer> titanix88 cool thx, good to know, do i extract the .deb file?
* DinK[UK]  is away: Gone away for now.
<titanix88> computer: u can do that but will be no use(unless u r a package maintainer).u will have to install it.
<W1ZrD> titanix88: I can't get the SoundKonverter to work
<W1ZrD> titanix88: When I enter a .mp3 as source and .wav as Output, I never get the option to start the convert
* DinK[UK]  is back.
<W1ZrD> Sorry, I repeat that again..
<ritalin> thank god DinK[UK] 
<W1ZrD> titanix88: When I enter a .mp3 as source and .wav as Output, I never get the option to start the convert
<ritalin> i was worried sick
<ritalin> ;)
<DinK[UK] > :o
<titanix88> W1ZrD:simple tab->add files
<titanix88> W1ZrD: output format -> wav
<computer> titanix88 hmm so how do i run the program from the .deb file, or how do i run the program at all
<W1ZrD> titanix88: I have added the .mp3 source files, set an output directory for the .wav files, but the "start convert" is greyed out
<titanix88> W1ZrD:out put will be in the songs directory(by default).
<W1ZrD> titanix88: Do I need some plug-ins/codecs/magic before it works?
<titanix88> computer: not every .deb contains runnable files & to install it graphically just by double clicking it, i recommend u install gdebi(although it's a kde channel :)
<MrDigimon> How do i do to fix this error in WolfET:
<MrDigimon> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<MrDigimon> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<MrDigimon> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<MrDigimon> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<MrDigimon> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<MrDigimon> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Admiral_Chicago> computer: in a konsole, cd Desktop (if its on the desktop) then do sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<MrDigimon> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<W1ZrD> !pastebin < MrDigimon
<MrDigimon> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<titanix88> W1ZrD:settings->configure sount konverter ->En,decoder see if there is lame.
<MrDigimon> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<MrDigimon> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<MrDigimon> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<W1ZrD> MrDigimon: Please stop
<MrDigimon> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<titanix88> W1ZrD: for mp3.
<MrDigimon> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<MrDigimon> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<MrDigimon> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<felzix> Why does my bash script work fine from a terminal but not when I activate it in konqueror?
<DinK[UK] > stop the spamming you wont get help that way!!
<MrDigimon> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<MrDigimon> Couldn't get a visual
<MrDigimon> ...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)
<MrDigimon> ----- CL_Shutdown -----
<MrDigimon> RE_Shutdown( 1 )
<MrDigimon> -----------------------
<MrDigimon> ----- CL_Shutdown -----
<MrDigimon> -----------------------
<MrDigimon> Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<Darkkish> how do i upgrade from 6.06 to 7.04?
<Admiral_Chicago> !op
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, or nixternal
<MrDigimon> W1ZrD: i just asked why my comp does this when i try to play wolet
<felzix> darkkish: there should be an upgrade option in adept_manager
<Admiral_Chicago> !upgrade > Darkkish
<Darkkish> felzix: it's not working
<Admiral_Chicago> Darkkish: check out that pm
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<titanix88> MrDigimon: don't u know about paste bin? >(
<W1ZrD> MrDigimon: you can you the PasteBin to paste large texts, so that you don't flood this channel
<W1ZrD> Thank you dear lord ;)
<felzix> darkkish: :(  sorry, but I can't help, then.  I just burned the CD when it came out 'cause I wanted a quick copy for later installations
<DinK[UK] > :D
<Hobbsee> good god.  read the frickign topic, else i'll shoot you.
<Hobbsee> or i'll make mneptok do it.
<RawSewage> lol
<W1ZrD> Shooting Spammers (c) Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> MrDigimon: before you enter a channel, please READ THE TOPIC.  It has USEFUL information in it that WILL help you.
<titanix88> W1ZrD:working now?
<W1ZrD> titanix88: I have the plugins, like lame, ogg, gogo, and so on...but still no joy
<titanix88> MrDigimon using beryl?
<MrDigimon> dont think so
<titanix88> W1ZrD: it works for me !!
<W1ZrD> MrDigimon: you can join #kubuntu-fi or #ubuntu-fi if you want help in finnish
<W1ZrD> titanix88: This is really weird, it should work, I can see that :)
<MrDigimon> no thx, i dont speak finnish that good
<computer> titanix88 and Admiral_Chicago thx for the tips, sorry was afk earlier
* mneptok pastes Hobbsee to the wall
<Hobbsee> yay, mneptok :)
<W1ZrD> MrDigimon: haha, ok, thought since your ISP was finnish :)
<Admiral_Chicago> computer: np good luck.
* Admiral_Chicago goes to bed.
<MrDigimon> i speak swedish and english but im horrible at finnish lol
<W1ZrD> MrDigimon: Same here, even though I've studied finnish, it's horrible language to learn ;)
<W1ZrD> Anyways, I'm off to bed, take care everyone
<titanix88> W1ZrD: i know one wired problem when u select output to other than source directory.
<W1ZrD> titanix88: yes?
<sivaji2009> how to start shh server
<sivaji2009> ssh
<computer> i used dpkg on "envy" the program that installs nvidia drivers, it said: build-essential not installed, xserver-sorg-dev not installed, fakerroot not installed and a bunch of other stuff, where do i get these  to install =)
<fdoving> computer: you can use aptitude or adept, for example. those are package names.
<mneptok> computer: why not just use the repo drivers?
<MrDigimon> is the swedish chatroom #kubuntu-se then or something like that
<titanix88> W1ZrD; An output format to 'wav' not 'wv'
<sivaji2009> how to start ssh server
<W1ZrD> MrDigimon: Indeed it is
<MrDigimon> ok
<MrDigimon> thx
<titanix88> MrDigimon: xmoto rocks!
<computer> mneptok completely new picking up ubuntu again, forgot all of what i did b4 except it took a long time lol =) so looiing for shortcuts
<mneptok> sivaji2009: just install it
<MrDigimon> i know titanix88
<mneptok> computer: System>Admin>Restricted drivels manager
<mneptok> HA! "drivers"
<computer> fdoving is there a typical single program that if i install would automatically install all those packages as prereques?
<mneptok> *fab* typo, though
<fdoving> computer: yes, but you don't want that.
<titanix88> MrDigimon: only the engine sound seems like someones having a hard time in toilet :)
<MrDigimon> lol
<computer> fdoving so i have to type each package name, find it, and then tell adept to install right
<mneptok> computer: System>Admin>Restricted drivers manager
<Hobbsee> mneptok: it's kde
<computer> mneptok o, cool
<fdoving> computer: right, build-essential and xserver-xorg-dev
<titanix88> MrDigimon: played Nexuiz?
<MrDigimon> titanix88: maybe u could mod it so it sounds better
<mneptok> Hobbsee: ah, right
<MrDigimon> no i havent played
<Hobbsee> mneptok: it doesnt exist.
<computer> fdoving *shudders* o god lol, there's like 20 of them =)
<Hobbsee> mneptok: searching in adept and installing from there is the correct solution.
<W1ZrD> titanix88: It doesn't matter if I want them as .ogg or .wav, the option to start the convert is constantly greyed out...so I give up for today and try it again next century
<computer> mneptok yeah i use kde too, continue to do what u suggested right
<mneptok> computer: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Hobbsee> mneptok: someone's writing one
<fdoving> computer: it is? can you pastebin the error ?
<titanix88> W1ZrD: see u.
<computer> yeah
<computer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<W1ZrD> titanix88: thank's for the help though, take care..
<Darkkish> My friend is having trouble upgrading from dapper to edgy for some reason
<computer> just checking what the web address was
<computer> one sec
<computer> fdoving : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23842/
<titanix88> Darkkish: edgy is buggy tell her/him not to. upgrade dapper. it helped me a lot(it became faster)
<fdoving> computer: ah, that error, 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<computer> fdoving ah i guess not 20 of them, just the error message spanned more than 20 lines
<Darkkish> titanix88: he has to upgrade to edgy in order to upgrade to feisty.
<Hobbsee> dapper's kde is very outdated, and doesnt get the latest updates.
<Hobbsee> and is not receiving updates
<computer> cool
<computer> what's the f flag do
<computer> *typing* afk one sec
<mneptok> Dapper's KDE is from 1927
<fdoving> Hobbsee: dapper is still supported. it's LTS :)
<Hobbsee> fdoving: sure, but we're not building the latest kde versions for it.  security fixes only.
<computer> fdoving wow nice it should work now
<fdoving> computer: yep, it should :)
<fdoving> Hobbsee: correct :)
<computer> fdoving i just installed edgy like 2 hrs ago, it's completely new as in nothing installed, is there other things like this i should get?
<Darkkish> titanix88: he has to upgrade to edgy in order to upgrade to feisty.
<mneptok> computer: yeah. Feisty. ;)
<computer> mneptok lol a lil afraid to go feisty, is it at any rate error prone?
<mneptok> computer: no more so than Edgy
<Hobbsee> it's less buggy than edgy
<Hobbsee> and you can actually get the latest kde releases for it, as shown in the topic
<fdoving> computer: i always install: screen, kismet, netwox, netcat, lft, nmap, mailody, dolphin and kuickshow among otherthings.
<computer> hmm tempted
<computer> fdoving cool thx, copy pasting that list as of now =)
<ritalin> which one is the install cd for?
<titanix88> Darkkish: insted of upgrading this way tell him to get a non live feisty cd & then burn the .iso & add it to repository. then dist upgrade. it will upgrade directly (not sure though)
<ritalin> cause thats hwat im on
<computer> fdoving btw how do i uninstall what i installed using dpkg
<fdoving> computer: i guess you won't need kismet netwox netcat lft nor nmap. if you don't do network and security things.
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks .... problem : dell latitude ls400 wher can I find the refresh rate of the monitor ?
<ritalin> this great site i heard about
<ritalin> www.google.com
<ritalin> ;)
<computer> fdoving i don't lol, *deleting* list as we speak =)
<fdoving> computer: i use aptitude from the commandline, like 'sudo aptitude install list of packages separated by spaces'
<titanix88> computer: "sudo dpkg -r packagename"
<computer> titanix88 ah cool thx
<computer> fdoving and thx for earlier tips as well =)
<fdoving> computer: dolphin, kuickshow and mailody are still nice :)
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks .... problem : dell latitude ls400 wher can I find the refresh rate of the monitor ?
<titanix88> computer np :)
<titanix88> while a lot of people ask h to use command line i may ask anyone ever read GNU/linux cmd line interface intro "man 1 intro"?
<Andrew``> I dont have a SYSTEM>ADMINISTRATION> icon either on desktop or in main menu.. is this a problem.. and if so How do I rectify it?
<Hobbsee> Andrew``: it's not.  it was a gnome thing
<mike> does someone of you have a rt2500 wireless chipset up and running with networkmanager?
<computer> off topic: i installed edgy on hp recovery disk's partition (8.5g), i have windows on the rest of the harddrive, is there someway (without erasing files from windows) that i can repartition the windows partition (ntfs) to give more space to edgy?
<titanix88> Andrew``: using both gnome & kde?
<fdoving> mike: no, that didn't work at all for me. i ended up using kwlan.
<computer> i tried partition magic and boot magic (which i spent 3  hrs deleting... lol), and that didn't work out well
<Andrew``> titanix88: no KDE alone
<computer> i couldn't split window partition with partition magic, i suppose it's cuz it's ntfs not fat?
<Andrew``> I am still having trouble installing nvidia
<Andrew``> bugger it
<titanix88> while a lot of people ask h to use command line i may ask anyone ever read GNU/linux cmd line interface intro "man 1 intro"?
<titanix88> Andrew``: what problem?
<fdoving> titanix88: yes, why do you ask about man intro?
<Andrew``> says no libc header files
<titanix88> fdoving: it's should be the start page of command linerers,that;s why.
<titanix88> Andrew``: tried from repos?
<Andrew``> dont know how to
<fdoving> titanix88: have you seen "/msg ubotu cli" ?
<titanix88> fdoving: what does it say?
<computer> fdoving : srry, but same question with earlier, i pasted error in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23844/, i tried to use adept to get module-assistant but it's not in adept =(
<fdoving> Andrew``: get the package linux-libc-dev
<fdoving> computer: you need to enable the universe repository.
<titanix88> Andrew`` what graphics card?
<computer> fdoving ah cool thx, by uncommenting it right
<Andrew``> FX5200
<fdoving> computer: 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' uncomment.. yes.
<computer> fdoving thx =)
<fdoving> computer: then run 'sudo aptitude update' and then 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<computer> fdoving thx, especially for typing out the path to sources list, i woulda had to google for that hehe
<computer> fdoving should i get the backport repo uncommented as well
<Andrew``> titanix88: I have a fx5200
<fdoving> computer: don't need that.
<computer> k thx
<computer> any harm to uncommment those
<computer> can i just uncomment every repo
<fdoving> yes. you can.
<computer> srry for the string of pretty much retarded questions lol
<computer> cool
<netdaemon> no games included on the install =(
<computer> well guess i've reached a conclusion not to use the "envy" program
<computer> so many people said not to use it too lol, plus i can't get it to install har har
<computer> is there a repo for the latest ndiswrapper?
<titanix88_> Andrews'': u should try"sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<titanix88_> then "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<Andrew``> ok thanks... also.. I dont have a "my computer" so I cant browse my puter.. any help on this?
<Andrew``> titanix88 can I paste 2 lines?
<titanix88_> Andrew``: kcontrol center-> appearence->icons->devices(maybe)->show removable drives,home on Desktop etc.
<titanix88_> Andrew``:what lines??!!
<Andrew``> after trying sudo apt-get....
<Andrew``> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Andrew``> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<smithw> Hello everyone... I'm having some troubles with the wifi configuration. My Kubuntu box connects through wifi to a "router" computer. Everything is fine, except when I have to reboot that computer; Kubuntu reconnects to the local network, but it loses all routing and dns configuration. Using "route" on CLI doesn't seem to help either, so maybe I'm wrong about the problem. What procedure can I try to "restart" the wifi connection?
<titanix88_> Andrew``:ohh!they were commands!
<Andrew``> yes I know.. typed them in a konsole
<smithw> Andrew``, is Adept or another package manager running?
<Andrew``> ahh ok.. yes it was..now closed
<Andrew``> will try agan
<titanix88_> Andrew``: anyother package managerlike Adept running?then close it.Or just install nvidia-glx from ADEEPT:)
<computer> hm kubuntu just informed me that a newer version of kubuntu is available and asked whether i want to install it, is this feisty or an update from 2.6.17 kernet to like a 2.6.20 one
<titanix88_> computer: what disto (Dapper/Edgy)?
<computer> titanix88 right now using edgy
<titanix88_> Andrew``: installed it?
<titanix88_> computer: then it's feisty.
<computer> titanix88 cool thx
<computer> does feisty have a new look?
<computer> new desktop look
<rdallarmi> Hi, I am setting up a mailserver based on feisty. I want to give imap access, but I find this error on the log: server imapd: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/fam-- enybody knows what this is about?
<titanix88_> computer :maybe.
<computer> ok =)
<arunkale> I know this is a bit off topic, but anyone know php here? i need help with a simple script...
<fdoving> rdallarmi: what kind of imap server?
<Andrew``> titanix88 yes its installed.. now do I need to reboot?
<rdallarmi> courier imap
<titanix88_> computer: i don't use feisty(me good old upgraded dapper) but every ubuntu comes with some new look! :)
<rdallarmi> imap works it is just damn slow
<titanix88_> Andrew``: no.just "sudo nvidia-xconfig" & ctrl+Alt+backspace to restart Xserver .No restart.
<computer> titanix88_ yeah i didn't mean ok in any sarcastic way at all =), there's much reason behind any thoughtful maybies =)
<titanix88_> computer : u got it =)
<Darkkish> Can I use an RPM file?
<smithw> Darkkish, if you convert it to deb first with alien, yes.
<titanix88_> Darkkish: u can convert it to .deb with alien.
<smithw> Darkkish, although it might have some compatibility issues.
<Darkkish> oh
<titanix88_> Andrew'' : working?
<Andrew``> ok.. now where do I configure my card
<Darkkish> what about sudo apt-get install rpm
<Andrew``> nvidia splash screen came up
<titanix88_> "nvidia-settings" though it is not permanent by default.
<smithw> Darkkish, I never tried that, but I'd be afraid of messing with the system. If you're a skilled sysadmin, go ahead, though.
<mo0osah> I just got everything working exactly the way I like it.  What are some good alternatives to back everything up
<titanix88_> Darkkish: installing alien will also install rpm. but never install with rpm. it will create extra independent packaging system
<smithw> titanix88_, Darkkish, it also may result on a "dependence nightmare".
<titanix88_> Andrew``: u can stop the splash showing up everytime by"sudo nvidia-xconfig --no-logo"
<makuseru> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<titanix88_> smithw: i find sometimes packages don't convert wll without --scripts flag
<titanix88_> Andrew``: satisfied?
<smithw> titanix88_, I've never seen that... in fact, I avoid alien as much as possible. After all, there's not much you can't find in deb, source or binary tarball form these days...
<Andrew``> ok now i have 1280x1024 coooool!!!
<Darkkish> lol mine was running that when i started... idk why
<titanix88_> Darkkish: i don't get it 0_.
<smithw> titanix88_, and it's nothing I can reason about, but I seem to think all RPM's are somewhat flawed. Probably bad memories from my Red Hat days...
<Darkkish> nvm
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<titanix88_> bye everyone it's lunchtime.
<MilhousePunkRock> I want to "pimp" my Konqueror a little so I can forget about Firefox... 1. How do I enable "Opera-style" mouse gestures? They seem to be activated in KControl, but don't work... :-/
<titanix88_> Ofcourse in mytimeZone!(2.15pm)
<Darkkish> MilhousePunkRock: why do you want to "forget about firefox"
<MilhousePunkRock> Darkkish: Even with Gtk-Qt-theme (or whatever that was called), it does not integrate properly into my KDE enviroment. And lately I had the feeling it gets awfully slow with more than 5 tabs open...
<smithw> any thoughts on my previous wifi question, anyone?
<MilhousePunkRock> smithw: Can you ask again, I wasn't there when you first asked...
<premier_> smithw: whats the problem?
<smithw> Wifi connects ok to a router computer, but when that computer has to be restarted, I can't bring up the connection back. Also, route tables go bye bye...
<smithw> I have to restart Kubuntu also to make it connect again.
<smithw> also = too
<smithw> I can detail the situation further, if needed.
<MilhousePunkRock> smithw: Are you using DHCP?
<smithw> MilhousePunkRock, nope, static IP.
<MilhousePunkRock> smithw: Because in that case, you get a new IP from the router when you restart it. But your client doesn't notice
<MilhousePunkRock> Oh, too bad. Sounded just like it...
<smithw> :(
<MilhousePunkRock> I never restart my router, since it is a real router, so I can't say much about it..
<khkhdfjald> Is this tech support 101
<thirdy> wat the most complete dvd codec package?
<thirdy> can't play my dvd
<MilhousePunkRock> !multimedia > thirdy
<smithw> MilhousePunkRock, in fact, I don't have a router, I just have two computers and a DSL modem. So one of them has to route for the other, and I chose the MacMini to do that just because it's more silent, haha.
<khkhdfjald> ls
<khkhdfjald> Im getting a mac mini in two weeks
<thirdy> No plugin found to handle this resource
<thirdy> xine: couldn't find demux for>dvd:///dev/hdb
<smithw> khkhdfjald, in my personal experience, it was totally worth it. Though I haven't had the nerve to try and install any linux distro on it yet.
<thirdy> !demux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about demux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<khkhdfjald> I want to run OSX natively
<smithw> thirdy, to play dvd's on *ubuntu, I think you only choice is libdvdcss. Although it may be illegal on your country, you should check it first.
<tmbg> !codecs | thirdy
<ubotu> thirdy: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<khkhdfjald> as long as I have bash. I'm totally happy
<smithw> khkhdfjald, I spent a whole weekend on that, but I managed to compile KDE to run on Apple's X server, haha...
<khkhdfjald> smith, humm that sounds painfull. I still haven't recovered from when I complied Fluxbox from source
<Tony_B> indeed
<smithw> khkhdfjald, compiling itself wasn't that painful, was just time-consuming. The real problem was that macports (third-party *nix tools packaging system that compiles everything from source) had some tarballs' addresses that didn't work. so everytime I had to stop the downloading, download it myself, put it in the right place and restart everything again. when it came to the compilation, it was just the wait.
<smithw> also, on that time my broadband was just 512k.
<Tony_B> ls
<makuseru> ation
<thirdy_> ok, this is getting annoying, I'll just get vcl
<tmbg> thirdy_, vlc is nice, you'll like it
<staniol> ciao
<muesli> hey guys
<muesli> is mouse support in kde broken since 3.5.4 or so?
<muesli> it's getting pretty annoying recently, upto 3.5.7 where it's pretty unusable
<muesli> clicking a link in konqueror starts a drag operation, e.g.
<Lynoure> muesli: broken it what way? I have not noticed anything on 3.5.6
<muesli> middle click doesn't work to open a tab anymore
<pawitp> Mouse support!?
<muesli> middle click doesn't copy / paste anymore
<muesli> http://www.chris.de/drag.png
<muesli> that's what happens when i click a link in konqui and move the mouse
<muesli> note: konqui ain't frozen, i just need to press escape now
<muesli> yet, not being able to click links / middle links anymore is pretty annoying obviously
<zach> Greets, everyone...
<muesli> s/middle links/middle click
<muesli> zach: greets
<pawitp> Try reverting your mouse settings to default
<muesli> funny thing so: it's only in kde apps
<muesli> firefox works fine
<muesli> could also be qt then, of course
<pawitp> Could be KDE's mouse setting
<muesli> also, all drag operations have to be finished by pressing escape
<muesli> even if they were successful
<muesli> otherwise i can't click or type anything anymore
<Tony_B> ls
<muesli> pawitp: i reverted that stuff to default a million times by now, yeah :( didn't help
<thirdy__> Wats next to VLC?
<blekos> hi, is there any tool for linux to surf anonymously?
<muesli> pawitp: i even wiped my entire .kde a few times just to find a solution
<pawitp> muesli boot the live cd and see if it works
<zach> I'm having some trouble playing an .ogg file I recorded with gtk-recordMyDesktop. I already checked the file on another computer and it plays fine; compared the installed packages on both machines and I'm pretty sure all the relevant ones are installed on each one. Any ideas?
<pawitp> zach what error?
<tmbg> blekos, privoxy/tor
<zach> The video "plays" in Kaffeine, but it's 100% blue.
<zach> It shows up perfectly fine on my other machine
<pawitp> try running kaffeine from the commandline and open the video, and paste the output
<blekos> i'll google both thnx
<pawitp> !paste|zach
<ubotu> zach: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<huashuai> is there any good newsgroup client in kubuntu?
<pawitp> !find nttp
<ubotu> Package/file nttp does not exist in feisty
<pawitp> !find nntp
<ubotu> Found: cyrus-nntpd-2.2, libnews-nntpclient-perl, nntp, openntpd, phpgroupware-nntp
<zach> pawitp: Thanks, one sec...
<pawitp> not so helpful
<zach> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23851/
<zach> It repeats that several times/second until the video stops.
<tmbg> huashuai, I haven't found any I like, but Xnews works in WINE
<zach> Shoot, sorry, missed one line that shows once at the beginning: "QLayout "unnamed" added to QWidget "unnamed", which already has a layout"
<pawitp> zach: That line always show
<zach> The one I just said, or the ones in the pastebin?
<pawitp> zach: Can you give me your system spec?
<pawitp> and the output of 'free'
<zach> 512MB/1.4 Celeron M/Intel 915GM onboard video
<pawitp> 512MB should be enough ram
<pawitp> zach: And the spec of the other system?
<zach> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23852/
<zach> The other one has the same amount of RAM, a 2.0 P4, and onboard ATI
<pawitp> 915M onboard video doesn't has enough memory then, paste your xorg.conf please
<zach> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23854/
<pawitp> I'll post a correction to that
<zach> The fact that Beryl performs 10x better on this one (the one with the problem) than on the ATI one (which plays it fine) would be irrelevant, I assume?
<zach> I'm just wondering since we're guessing it's a VRAM issue.
<pawitp> zach: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23855/
<pawitp> zach: linux doesn't play well with ati anyway
<zach> I know. That's why I'm confused. -_~
<pawitp> Zach: try the xorg.conf I posted
<zach> So that's giving what, 64MB of system RAM exclusively to the video card?
<pawitp> You have to give ram to the video card
<zach> I know pretty much nothing about how system RAM gets divided up between the card and other applications?
<zach> That's cool, I'll try it. BRB
<flowingfire> Recompile your freetype library with the patented stuff enabled
<flowingfire> Is there a way to do it?
<zach> Those two lines under device are all that changed?
<flowingfire> Hello everybody.  I was told that you can recompile your freetype library with patented stuff enabled so your text rendering looks just as good as Mac or Windows.  Does anybody know how to do this?
<pawitp> zach: Yes
<smithw> flowingfire: I know nothing about recompiling freetype library, but I've seen a tutorial on the internet that gives the same effect without compiling anything.
<zach> BRB
<smithw> Although it was meand for edgy...
<smithw> I have it bookmarked on my work computer, but not here...
<flowingfire> Smithw: Really?  I've followed all sorts of guides and taken their advice... I still think my text rendering is lousy lol... freetype must be updated!
<smithw> I'll see if I can find it again.
<flowingfire> kewl
<smithw> flowingfire: http://jaganath.wordpress.com/2006/07/16/ubuntu-install-log-6-finally-os-x-like-font-rendering-in-linux/
<flowingfire> thanks smithw
<flowingfire> ... checking
<smithw> ... but nothing for feisty there. and there's some ubuntu-only instructions also...
<zach> pawitp: That got it. Thanks a lot! :D
<zach> <Feels stupid for not looking for running from the terminal first>
<flowingfire> suppose the same directions will work for Feisty?
<smithw> flowingfire: probably. but on the part you have to install some binaries, take a look at this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343670
<flowingfire> k
<zach> pawitp: Giving that 64MB to the videocard should theoretically have a positive impact on Beryl's performance as well, right?
<titanix88> smithw:what about?
<pawitp> zach: I don't use Beryl unfortunately
<pawitp> zach: But hardware accelerated stuff rely more on CPU and not ram
<zach> Ohh ok. That answers it. Thanks.
<flowingfire> zach: How are you giving RAM to video card? What exactly are you doing? (because I want to do it, lol)
<zach> flowingfire: What kind of card do you have?
<flowingfire> Zach: Nvidia, and it poops out and gives me black boxes instead of windows after a while...  I assume it's just out of ram and the driver is badly written or something.
<zach> Because you should only do that if it's an onboard card, right, pawitp?
<flowingfire> so more ram to the card might solve it
<pawitp> zach: and I never used(read: own) an onboard card before
<flowingfire> zach: It's a PCI card, not a motherboard thing I think...
<smithw> titanix88: non-native English speaker here, what does "what about" mean?
<pawitp> zach: But using that on a non-onboard card actually specifies how much memory it has.
<zach> Oh ok. Well, I remember when doing "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", when it gave the option to give a certain amount of RAM to the card, it said you should only do so if your card doesn't have any dedicated memory of its own. Is it safe to ignore that in the case of having a PCI card?
<pawitp> zach: Yes
<flowingfire> that's good enws
<pawitp> zach: and it's probably a PCI-E card
<flowingfire> news
<titanix88> smithw: what r u talking about.Never mind , yesterday i got flamed by a pure british.
<flowingfire> so wait--- you have to do a xorg reconfiguration to give your card more ram?  uggh.  i have my xorg set up so nicely though! lol
<zach> pawitp: So, assuming the card has memory of its own, placing those lines you added to my xorg.conf will just add to that memory, right? As opposed to limit its total memory to that?
<zach> flowingfire: It's as simple as adding two lines to the device section. ;-)
<flowingfire> Oh wow... Can u paste-bin for me?
<zach> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23855/
<flowingfire> thx. :)
<zach> flowingfire: But I'd wait for pawitp's answer to my last question before trying anything.
<smithw> titanix88: ah... thanks! that was about improving font rendering on linux. and I think in international channels like this people should be more understanding of language errors... it's not like we're on #shakespeare or anything...
<pawitp> zach: I'm not sure, but PCI-E card should not use system memory
<toolej> oh hey
<toolej> wait, never mind, it loaded
<zach> pawitp: Sorry, stupid question, I guess, given you already said you never used an onboard card.
<titanix88> smithw : i didn't know there is such(i should have asumed though). Err, someone will tell both of us to go offtopic...
<pawitp> zach: I always use low-end graphic cards and see that it always has enough memory
<titanix88> pawitp: graphics engine is more important than memory. I bet.
<pawitp> titanix88: It is more important, but it is also important to have enough memory to use
<bleepbloop> I am using i810 drivers currently but my device is 915GM. Intellinuxgraphics.com states that the "i810" name is deprecated and should be replaced with "intel" however this prevents x11 from starting. Is there another name for this driver?
<zach> On a completely different subject, does anyone know of a good, easy-to-install macro program that has a GUI? My cousin's just starting out on Linux-- I showed him xmacro but I don't think he's ready for a command line-only program like that quite yet. :-\
<smithw> titanix88: yeah, probably... anyway, take a look at this http://jaganath.wordpress.com/2006/07/16/ubuntu-install-log-6-finally-os-x-like-font-rendering-in-linux/ and this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343670, if you're interested.
<flowingfire> If I add those lines you guys were talking about and I want to give my card 400 MB of ram, would I just change the value of that line-- "VideoRam" "400000"... Do anything to cachelines?
<toolej> Issue: A couple months back, I couldn't get XGL working because I couldn't get anything other than the mesa openGL driver working despite installing the ati package
<smithw> It worked for me on edgy (which I have on my work), and the thread at ubuntu forums provides the binaries for feisty.
<zach> flowingfire: Is your card PCI-Express?
<toolej> apparently this was because my graphics card (x1650pro) was unsupported
<flowingfire> How can I find out, Zach?
<titanix88> flowingfire : don't be crazy to do that :)
<zach> Umm... Does "lspci" indicate whether something's PCI-Express or not?
<flowingfire> I have the ram to spare lol
<zach> flowingfire: How much RAM do you have? You might want to check the output of "free" and/or "top" before going and relegating chunk that huge exclusively to video.
<flowingfire> Well, I have 2 gigs right now only, but I plan on putting 2 more in
<flowingfire> and i never use it all
<titanix88> flowingfire: gift me someof that i got only 256. lol
<zach> lol
<flowingfire> hehe... titanix88, try sudo apt-get install more damn ram
<flowingfire> j/k
<pawitp> zach: linux always try to use ram, so free doesn't give the minimal amout of ram linux have to use
<zach> Right. I just learned about that today.
<zach> RAM not in use is RAM wasted.
<pawitp> flowingfire: What card/driver are you using?
<flowingfire> nvidia Geforce 6150 LE... and it really sucks on linux.
<flowingfire> bad drivers I think
<zach> So no one knows of a decent macro program for Linux (i.e., something that can automate a recorded set of mouseclicks and keyboard strokes)?
<oliver_> hi, i need help fixing a boot problem (Feisty Final), can someone help please ?
<zach> flowingfire: Which driver are you using?
<smithw> flowingfire: I might be wrong, but theoretically nvidia's proprietary drivers are the best ones for linux...
<muesli> Riddell: Bug #118470 it is
<titanix88> flowingfire: r u crazy to share ur ram with a non integreted graphics board ???!!!
<zach> smithw: From everything I've experienced/read, that's accurate.
<titanix88> flowingfire : installed nvidia-glx?
<zach> flowingfire: Try nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-new, and nvidia-glx-legacy.
<pawitp> I don't actually thinks that sharing ram to non-integrated card is possible
<flowingfire> Everybody-- I actually have the proprietary nvidia-glx-new driver because it is the only one that works correctly
<zach> Ohh ok.
<titanix88> zach: it should be in nvidia-glx only.
<zach> flowingfire: How often do you get the black window bug?
<flowingfire> Every time I'm on my computer for more the ten minutes and have several windows open
<titanix88> flowingfire: did u configure it properly?
<zach> titanix88: Oh alright. I assumed that was what he was using and figured he might have better luck with one of the others. My mistake.
<flowingfire> I can fix the problem by changing to xgl rendering and piximap crap.
<flowingfire> but that's not a great solution, imho
<zach> flowingfire: How much VRAM does the card have, and what are you doing when you start getting black windows?
<njt88> hello everyone
<zach> njt88: Greets
<flowingfire> Mostly firefox gets black-windowed, but no application is exempt... It's when I surf the web, and open too many browser windows or tabs...
<njt88> on every boot i need to sudo iwconfig wlan0 key open  --->  sudo dhclient   otherwise my wifi doesnt connect
<flowingfire> How do I check vram... I think it might be 128 or something..
<njt88> also, it doesnt show up in knetwork manager even when i have a good connection
<zach> Hmm
<njt88> odd hey?
<computer> is there (and what is) the command to see what version of nvidia driver i'm using?
<pawitp> computer: glxinfo
<pawitp> compute: ignore that
<smithw> njt88: having had wifi problems myself, I just gave up knetworkmanager and wrote a startup bash script to handle wifi connection...
<computer> ok hehe
<njt88> yet if i go to system settings > netowrking  it is there
<njt88> smithw: yeah, i think its a bit unreliable atm isnt it...
<computer> also is there a command to get the nvidia gear running
<computer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<zach> Well, I'm running on an nVidia 7600GS 256MB, and I've only seen the black window bug twice in over 5 months of heavy use (e.g., multiple GIMP projects open at once, along with Firefox, Konqueror, etc.).
<njt88> whats the easiest way to add startup progs in kubuntu btw?
<flowingfire> zach: You're lucky.  The black window bug is completely unavoidable on a use-by-use basis for me.
<titanix88>  flowingfire "nvidia-settings" first tab
<zach> njt88: Drag and drop the shortcut to the program from the KMenu to ~/.kde/Autostart
<smithw> njt88: I just put them in /etc/init.d and link to them on /etc/rcX.d...
<pawitp> What is the black windows bug anyway?
<njt88> cool ok
<flowingfire> titanix88: thx-- I just opened nvidia-settings
<smithw> njt88: or you can do as zach said, but that's only executed when you log in.
<zach> smithw: Is there any benefit to doing it that way over the Autostart folder?
<zach> Oh ok
<flowingfire> pawitp: The black windows bug causes windows not to render, but just to display a big black box where the window should be.  It usually happens with Beryl installed and on low-RAM video cards.
<smithw> zach: but you can put it on /usr/share/autostart either. however I don't know if it get's started only when some user log in or when the X server get started.
<titanix88> flowingfire: np :)
<computer> wow since we talking bout beryl here, hehe, i had these error msgs at start up, any fix come to mind? : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23859/
<smithw> zach, njt88: but if you want something to start independently from the x server, rc2.d is your way to go.
<zach> smithw: Say I have a script I want to execute and stay running regardless of whether I'm logged in or if I restart X (i.e., the script that serves MP3's to an XBox 360 on the network). Would placing a link to it in /etc/init.d do the job?
<zach> smithw: They only start upon logging in with the method I suggested.
<njt88> zach: so if i want to sudo iwconfig wlan0 key open  and then  sudo dhclient  on every boot without needing to put in the password, how can i do that?
<pawitp> flowingfire I don't know about 6150 LE, but 6150 is an integrated chip
<zach> njt88: Sorry, not sure. smithw seems more knowledgable on that than myself. ;-)
<smithw> zach: not exactly... you would put the script itself on /etc/init.d (convention) and a link to it on /etc/rc2.d (runlevel 2)
<flowingfire> Hmm... Maybe it is integrated... bhel
<flowingfire> I know I have a video card installed in the PCI slot, but the way it was built is confusing.. maybe that's the TV tuner .. ?
<zach> smithw: And as for having to enter the password for stuff that requires root permissions?
<njt88> ummmm    heh - smithw:  sorta following that...
<zach> flowingfire: do "lspci" from a terminal. Have a look at the output. If you're still not sure, pastebin it. :-)
<smithw> zach: you can only write to rcX.d and init.d if you are root, since everything there is executed with root permissions
<zach> smithw: Ohh ok. Got it.
<zach> njt88: Get all that?
<njt88> its a pain in the but but the device seems to default to restricted mode and wont allow for a connection
<njt88> so no need for sudo in the there then smithw?
<blekos> is there any amarok alternative?
<smithw> njt88: in short: put your script into /etc/init.d with no sudos and a link to it on /etc/rc2.d
<zach> njt88: What's it doing, exactly? Does it try to connect and hang at 28%? (That's the problem I keep running into with wireless.)
<njt88> zach: it doesnt show on knetwork manager at all
<zach> blekos: Why would you want an alternative to the best MP3 player known to man? :-P
<zach> blekos: I've heard good things about Banshee, although I never could get it to run. Exaile's trying to do for GNOME what Amarok does for KDE, although I haven't checked it out.
<njt88> zach: well, it did.  but it didnt work.  so i used ndiswrapper, and now it shows up in iwconfig and ifconfig -a  but not in the knetwork manager.  also shows up as wlan0 in network under system settings
<blekos> :) 1. it is a bit slow when i search for a song in my question and 2. smg wrong with keep my collection k
<flowingfire> Heh-- just checked 256 ram on the card... I don't know what to make of this output though: see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23860/
<fdoving> blekos: there are audacious and beep-media-player if you want winamp 2.x like alternatives.
<smithw> njt88: also, do a ls -lah on /etc/rc2.d before naming the link. the scripts on this directory are executed on alphabetical order, so there's a SXX naming convention to specify the order of execution.
<njt88> zach: but yes, it was hanging at 28% b4 ndiswrapper
<zach> njt88: How hard was it to set up the driver in ndiswrapper? It looks like that might be the route I have to take.
<njt88> zach dead easy
<zach> njt88: Did you use the GTK frontend, or just do everything from the terminal?
<njt88> i just installed ndiswrapper and did it all cli
<njt88> zach: the front end did *not* work
<zach> flowingfire: Sorry, not quite sure what to make of that, aside from that your card is indeed PCI-Express.
<blekos> for some reason not all my mp3s are in the database
<smithw> I wonder what's it with frontends in linux that almost always have trouble to work...
<pawitp> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge
<blekos> i did update & rescan but no luck
<zach> flowingfire: ...which, based on what everyone in here is saying, means you don't want to try giving system memory to it.
<pawitp> flowingfire: What's your mainboard?
<flowingfire> pawitp: I'm not expert enough to be able to tell ya
<pawitp> flowingfire: I suggest that it's an onboard
<zach> Well, I'm heading off. njt88 and pawitp, thanks a lot for the info. Good night/good luck, everyone.
<pawitp> C51 is an integrated chipset
<njt88> zach: cya and thx!
<flowingfire> ohhh ok
<flowingfire> grrr lol
<pawitp> flowingfire: The best way is too set the AGP Aperture in the BIOS
<flowingfire> Hmm . . . Ok
<flowingfire> Gawd I love Kubuntu hehe
<pawitp> flowingfire: But that's AGP
<pawitp> flowingfire: I'm not sure, but try that first
<flowingfire> that might solve the black-box bug?
<pawitp> flowingfire: Yes, or configure X
<pawitp> Set VideoRAM to 262144
<flowingfire> Ok... I'll reboot and be back in a minute.... thanks.
<computer> my cpu is supposed to be 3ghz, but on cat /proc/cpuinfo, it shows as two 1ghz cpu, is that normal?
<pawitp> computer: What's your cpu?
<crimsun> that's likely its base cpufreq
<sebbar_> hi, are the specs for gutsy already out?
<pawitp> computer: What's the model?
<njt88> smithw: I cant seem to be able to figure out how to make the link :s this is what i tried
<njt88> sudo ln -T /etc/init.d/wifiOpen /etc/rc2.d/S40wifiOpen
<njt88> but it is different from the rest
<smithw> ln -s
<njt88> urffff
<computer> pawitp finding out those info, 1 sec
<njt88> smithw: sorry.... my bad  :P
<njt88> got it.
<smithw> I always forget the order of ln, if it's link name or target first. every single time I have to make a link I must do a man ln, haha...
<njt88> now for a reboot to see how things go
<njt88> brb#
<computer> pawitp cpu family: 6, model: 14, model name: genuine intel cpu... if these help
<flowingfire> Hi. :) I actually didn't see an AGP aperture setting anywhere in the bios... But I did find a setting that showed my primary video card as PCI, and I switched it to onboard... no noticable result though....
<pawitp> computer: That doesn't help
<pawitp> flowingfire: It's probably not AGP Aperture setting but something that allows you to set 32, 64 ,128, 256MB or something
<flowingfire> didn't see anything like that either... sorry :(
<pawitp> flowingfire: Try editing xorg.conf then
<llutz> computer: sudo dmidecode |grep -i cpu
<flowingfire> good ol xorg.conf... how many times have I screwed with thee and had to dpkg reconfigure thee!
<flowingfire> i have a love/hate relationship with xorg, ya know... kinda like with Ubotu...
<flowingfire> Hey UBOTU!!! Your fly is showing!
* flowingfire torments ubotu
<njt88> smithw: cool.  100%  :D:D
<njt88> smithw: thx for that dude
<flowingfire> !life
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about life - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* hyper_ch needs help with ktorrent: I have downloaded now all the feisty i386 isos and it's showing them as seeding... is there some way to remove them from the main windows and put them into a seperate one where only seeding files will be shown?
<smithw> smithw: you're welcome...
<flowingfire> !hygiene
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hygiene - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* njt88 sees that smithw talkkks to himself  hehe
<smithw> hahaha
<smithw> sorry.
<njt88> :P
<njt88> !ubuntueffects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntueffects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<njt88> !ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> For help with 3d desktop effects applications or drivers please join #ubuntu-effects, someone there will be glad to help you. You can read http://forum.beryl-project.org/ for most common problems or questions.
<computer> pawitp srry had closed irc accidentally earlier, did the cpu info help? (was asking about whether it's normal to have two 1 ghz processors when my cpu is supposed to be 3ghz)
<pawitp> computer: You're telling me some generic stuff
<computer> pawitp yeah that's what i was afraid of lol
<pawitp> computer: I need the model
<computer> pawitp is there some command that shows my cpu model, i'm on kubuntu edgy, i used cat /proc/cpuinfo but that didn't give me anything useful, all generic info with that
<flowingfire> Okay... I just edited xorg.conf and will ctrl-alt-backspace the x-server... wish me luck.....
<flowingfire> or a few minutes of retrieving a backup with ensue
<computer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<smithw> njt88: http://www.nongnu.org/lpi-manuals/lpi-102/html/ch02s02.html <- according to this, both you and me should put the wireless startup script on rc3.d, and not on rc2.d...
<flowingfire> GERANAMOO!!!!!!
<pawitp> computer: Sorry, you may try to ask someone else
<Andrew``> what do I type to get to the root dir in Konsole?
<pawitp> Andrew``: cd /
<computer> pawitp yeah thx alot for trying tho, that was a pretty generic question i asked =)
<llutz> computer: sudo dmidecode |grep -A 18 "Processor Information"
<flowingfire> Well, on a bright note, my xorg.conf and my x-server are working properly.  On a sore note, I just tested it and the black box bug is STILL HAPPENING.... lol and argh.
<computer> llutz thx, trying that out
<computer> testing something else
<computer> !baddevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<flowingfire> !black boxes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about black boxes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<virusavirusa> can u help me with hacking?
<pawitp> !blackbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blackbox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pawitp> On a very different thing
<pawitp> !info blackbox
<ubotu> blackbox: Window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70.1-1.1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 251 kB, installed size 768 kB
<computer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<computer> thx llutz, that worked =)
<Andrew``> why does a folder show up in konqueror, but not via konsole?
<smithw> Andrew``: are these folder which name starts with a dot?
<computer> pawitp there's a bit more info provided in: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23865/, not sure if this is enough, but much better than b4
<Andrew``> smithw: nope
<computer> thx for looking it over
<Andrew``> it has a dot IN it
<Andrew``> but not beginnjing with
<smithw> Andrew``: which folder specifically are you talking about?
<flowingfire> thanks for all the help everyone... gnite for now. :)
<smithw> computer: I'm not exactly following you conversation, but I recall your CPU should be 3.0GHz... I don't think there even is a Core 2 Duo with 3.0Ghz...
<pawitp> That's why I need the model
<computer> ah yeah cool
<smithw> pawitp: he just pasted, it's intel t2400, which (I guess) is core 2 duo meron.
<computer> okies, srry for the random question, i'm pretty sure everythings in order, i was mildy curious =) srry for the trouble
<computer> thx smithw too =)
<llutz> t2400 is core-duo with 1.8GHz
<smithw> it's conroe, sorry.
<computer> ic, so everything's normal right
<Andrew``> smithw: the tcl1.50 folder in amsn
<Andrew``> oops
<Andrew``> in usr/lib
<njt88> smithw: hmmmm... well, it is now not broke.... should i fix it???
<smithw> Andrew``: I don't think it's going to help, but try ls -lah tcl*. I'd usually trust more ls than Konqueror, though.
<smithw> njt88: it broke when you put it into rc3.d?
<smithw> njt88: or did it "just don't work(c)"?
<hyuma> hello
<jeanvargant> ciao a tutti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<smithw> njt88: sorry, I misread your question... don't bother fixing it. weirdly, when I type runlevel on konsole it reports runlevel 2 (?!?! should be 5!)... so, don't run the risk.
<pawitp> smithw: Ubuntu does not run on runlevel 5
<smithw> pawitp: any specific reason why?
<smithw> or are just those old runlevel specifications deprecated?
<makuseru> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Andrew``> ok how do I use kate or kwite without root password access???
<Andrew``> I amuse do having root password
<Andrew``> I am used to having root passwords
<smithw> Andrew``: don't use root password unless specifically needed and you know what you're doing. you can open a root kate/kwrite on kde by typing alt+f2 and then typing kdesu kate (or kwrite)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<virusavirusa> hydraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jf_> newbie i can't see videos cause flash install fails
<BluesKaj> jf_: on feisty ? how are you installing it ?
<jf_> well when i try to play the video appears the warning you do not have the plug in i click on it to aotomatic install but it says install fails then i try manually i download but when i click open file to install nothing happen
<adi> hi guys can someone tell me how to mount a usb device so i can wr it on windows i mean  on windows the file system is FAT but if i mount the device with the -t vfat filesystem all files that i copy to that udb device cannot be seen in windows any suggestions?
<jf_> now is working i got :)
<cox377> can anyone recommend a terminal based bandwidth monitor that will show week / month stats?
<tahsin> how do i stop amarok from starting whenever i start linux ?
<cox377> tahsin: look under sessions and it should be in start up,
<adi> hi guys can someone tell me how to mount a usb device so i can wr it on windows i mean  on windows the file system is FAT but if i mount the device with the -t vfat filesystem all files that i copy to that udb device cannot be seen in windows any suggestions?
<tahsin> cox3777: how do i look under session ?
<tahsin> cox377: how do i look under session ?
<BluesKaj> adi, boot into windows and check there
<adi> i did its fat
<BluesKaj> tahsin:  at the login scrn
<tahsin> ok
<BluesKaj> and the files are readable , adi ?
<tahsin> i couldnt find anything more than KDE,Default,Failsafe under session
<adi> if i mount the usb device with the -t vfat copy a file then boot into windows i cnnot see the file i copied from linux
<BluesKaj> tahsin:  check the kmenu , lock session
<BluesKaj> adi , maybe you should have the vfat app on the usb device as well
<adi> what do you mean by the vfat app?
<tahsin> BluesKaj: My problem is ...amarok always start whenever i start kubuntu...i want to stop it ...so how ?
<smithw> tahsin: are you familiar with the terminal?
<jf_> my password do not work in terminal
<BluesKaj> the app that enables to read write to a fat32 fs
<smithw> jf_: tty or konsole?
<tahsin> smithw: i always try to avoid terminal
<tahsin> smithw: still im familiar
<hyper_ch> anyone uses truecrypt here?
<smithw> tahsin: terminal solution is quicker, gui solution is easier (if what I assume to be happening is what is actually happening). which do you prefer?
<tahsin> smithw: gui
<smithw> tahsin: fair enough. first, when you log out kde, do you always close amarok? (I mean by clicking with the right button on its tray icon and selecting quit)?
<kristina> hi, when I try to launch gnome-hearts I get: **Error**: Couldn't recognize the image file format for file '/usr/share/pixmaps/gnome-games-common/cards/bonded.svg'
<tahsin> smithw: hey im sorry ill be back in 5 min
<BluesKaj> kristina, are you using a cd ?
<tahsin_> im back
<tahsin_> smithw: yes i always close amarok
<smithw> tahsin_: open konqueror, click view/show hidden files, and navigate to ~/.kde/Autostart. which files are there?
<kristina> BluesKaj: nope, kubuntu feisty... maybe I'm missing a gnome library? or is there a hearts equivalent for kde?
<Pensacola> is there a way to disable smooth scrolling in konqueror?
<tahsin_> smithw: its empty !
<tahsin_> smithw: a .directory file is there
<smithw> tahsin_: then try /usr/share/autostart
<BluesKaj> kristina, not that I'm aware
<tahsin_> smithw: yup found many files
<tahsin_> smithw: but cant see amarok
<BluesKaj> it should run in kde tho, that's strange, kristina
<BluesKaj> the idea of a missing lib is very possible
<smithw> tahsin_: hmm... try this, then. k menu, system settings, advanced, session manager. tell me which option is marked under the box "On Login".
<_4strO> yop
<tahsin_> smithw: restore previous session
<smithw> tahsin_: this means that, when you log in, any applications you had running the last time you logged out will be opened again. perhaps amarok is not being properly close. try switching to "start with an empty session" and see if that works.
<tahsin_> smithw: yeah you mayb right ...mayb i didnt close amarok before i logged off
<tahsin_> smithw: why does my pc get very slow when i use some desktop widget with superkaramba ?
<smithw> tahsin_: remember that, if you just click on the X button on amarok's window, it will continue running on the system tray. to fully close amarok, you have to click with the right button on its system tray icon and select quit.
<_4strO> tahsin_: ctrl + esc
<tahsin_> smithw: thanks for da info
<tahsin_> _4str0: then ?
<_4strO> and then order by %user
<_4strO> or %system
<smithw> tahsin_: that depends on your cpu, video card, x settings, amount of ram... there's just too many variables.
<tahsin_> _4str0: then?
<_4strO> you will have an idea on what is working on your session
<tahsin_> smithw: _4str0: is it beacuse i didnt intall my graphics driver?
<_4strO> as smithw said it's depend on many factor
<smithw> tahsin_: possibly, but not necessarily.
<tahsin_> smithw: so how do i get my graphics card working ...i have nvdia riva tnt2
<smithw> tahsin_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto <- this will walk you through the whole process.
<tahsin_> smithw: thnx
<tahsin_> smithw: how do i make firefox my default browser instead of konqueror ?
<smithw> I'm not quite sure, as I haven't done that myself... Perhaps within Firefox's Edit/Preferences dialog.
<_4strO> tahsin_: K / system settings / default application
<tahsin_> _4str0: thnx
<BluesKaj> tahsin_, in the konsole : "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser ", then make your choice
<tahsin_> BluesKaj: i did it with K/system setting/default application
<tahsin_> can you guys teach me how to install bootsplash theme ?
<BluesKaj> well, i doubt it will stick , tahsin_ the cmnd i gave is permanent
<tahsin_> BluesKaj: okay let me try it
<tahsin_> BluesKaj: thnx its done
<tahsin_> So how do install bootsplash themes?
<BluesKaj> good
<tahsin_> bootsplash themes?
<tahsin_> BluesKaj: bootsplash
<BluesKaj> tahsin_, you have to use sys/settings/appearnce/import themes...if you know where it is
<tahsin_> BluesKaj: i want to change the kubuntu loading screen
<BluesKaj> splashscreen
<BluesKaj> in system settings
<tahsin_> BluesKaj: that doesnt work
<tahsin_> BluesKaj: thats just normal splash screen
<tahsin_> BluesKaj: im talking about boot splash
<tahsin_> BluesKaj: let me give u a link
<BluesKaj> did you ;ool at the optins
<BluesKaj> look at the options
<tahsin_> BluesKaj: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Fingerprint+Bootsplash+1024x768?content=29662
<BluesKaj> well if you have a link then import it to a file , and use import themes to retreive and install i t
<tahsin_> BluesKaj: i wana use that file
<zach> Greets, everyone...
<tahsin_> BluesKaj: so what do i have to do ?
<BluesKaj> download the file first
<_4strO> no need
<tahsin_> BluesKaj: then
<BluesKaj> in system settings /appearance /import themes/ ...navigate to the file
<westis> hi there. I just installed kubuntu-desktop from my original Ubuntu Feisty Fawn installation. But I have two issues: 1) I can't access my external hard drives (NTFS formatted), which I could in Gnome and 2) I can't change the language to Swedish in System Settings/Regional and language. Only US English is available, although Swedish is set as the system language...
<zach> Can someone tell me how to find the PCI ID # of my wireless card? I've been looking through KControl, lspci, and KinfoCenter for over an hour and am starting to pull my hair out.
<tahsin_> BluesKaj: that file isnt a .kcsrc file
<tahsin_> BluesKaj: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/ThinkLinux?content=26495
<zach> Does anyone here know how to found out the PCI ID of a wireless card?
<tahsin_> anyways gotta go
<smithw> how nice, hard drive failed on me.
<BluesKaj> !wireless | zach
<ubotu> zach: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zach> Ok, thanks, BluesKaj.
<BluesKaj> westis, do you have ntfs-3g and ntfs-config installed
<zach> I hate to be one of those people just asking for an easy answer (I'm usually not, but I'm at the end of my wits with this), but do you know how to find out the the PCI ID of a device? I've ransacked KInfoCenter and KControl, and I'm coming up with nothing.
<tapas> any hint on where to start looking for the slution to this bugreport?
<tapas> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/118402
<westis> BluesKaj: no, I hadn't, installed them now. But I still can't access the external drives... They don't appear under /media/ as they did in Gnome and when I choose Open in New Window when I turn it on, nothing  happens...
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BluesKaj> zach , run a lspci and paste it
<zach> BluesKaj: I'm already looking through a very specific step-by-step how-to on how to get everything up and running, and it looks rather promising, but I'm stuck on the step of finding out the PCI ID of the wireless card because it only shows how to find it using the GNOME utility, not the one for KDE
<zach> K, one sec...
<BluesKaj> westis, sys/settings/advanced/disc&filesystems/...check if they're listed
<zach> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23876/
<westis> BluesKaj: yeah, they are listed there, as /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdg1
<westis> but no mount point
<BluesKaj> zach , either one of these : Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5005G 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)...or : Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<wildchild_> ;-D
<BluesKaj> westis, try admin mode , then modify and the dialog will give you mount options ...but that as far as my knowledge takes me on external drives :(
<zach> BluesKaj: Right, it's the Atheros one, but any ideas on where I might find the 8-character PCI ID # for it?
<westis> BluesKaj: yeah, I'm trying that now and have given it a moont point, but I have no permission to access it,... But I'll play around. Thanks! Any idea about the language setting btw?
<BluesKaj> zach, granpa
<zach> ?
<BluesKaj> I;m old and a bit slow :)
<zach> Ohh, hehe. No worries. The smallest bit of help is appreciated. :D
<llutz> zach: "lspci -x"
<BluesKaj> I'm looking for an editable file that might have the pci info ...hang on
<llutz> zach the "00:"-line shows the id in reverted order
<BluesKaj> zach, i think llutz , has your answer
<jf_> firefox shut down when i try to open preference,
<llutz> zach: paste the 5 lines, beginning with the one containing "atheros" to pastebin plz
<zach> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23878/
<BluesKaj> westis, to make major changes in system settings using admin mode (root) is the way to go ...check regional & language .
<jf_> any hints?
<llutz> zach: should be: 168C:001A
<zach> llutz: I already have 00:16:ce:0e:37:63, but that's just the MAC address, right? Nothing to do with the PCI ID?
<llutz> zach: yep
<westis> BluesKaj: using admin mode?
<zach> Awesome. Thanks a mil, llutz
<BluesKaj> yes westis
<zach> *and BluesKaj
<llutz> zach: np
<zach> Peace out
<BluesKaj> I'm glad llutz came along
<westis> BluesKaj: well, if I go to System Settings/Regional & Language and Install New Language, Swedish is greyed out. I have selected is as system language, but still everything is in English and I can only select US English in the Add Language list
<llutz> westis: you'll need "language-pack-kde-sv"
<westis> llutz: thanks!!
<llutz> westis: and maybe "kde-i18n-sv", "apt-cache search kde swedish" helps you
<BluesKaj> ok westis , try a relogin
<westis> BluesKaj: for the ext drive?
<BluesKaj> for kubuntu
<westis> yeah, but I thought you meant to get the ext drive changes working. But suppose you meant the language :) It's working now, just a few system settings still in English, I'll relogin in a moment
<BluesKaj> llutz seems to know what to do with your probs ...I'm going to sit and learn :)
<westis> I wonder if he'd know about the external drive issue too.... :)
<BluesKaj> llutz ?
<llutz> <- scrolling back....
<BluesKaj> kde-sv ...hmmm svenska ?
<westis> BluesKaj: yep
<llutz> BluesKaj: i think so, thought it was -sw :)
<llutz> westis: sorry no idea about you external drive
<westis> strange that it worked out of the box in Ubuntu....
<BluesKaj> parents were suomi/svensk...stoll speak abit
<BluesKaj> I still speak a bit
<westis> and the internal drives work just fine. Well, will Google around
<westis> BluesKaj: cool! :) Kaj sounds Swedish :)
<BluesKaj> it is :)
<pawitp> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<llutz> BluesKaj: hehe, i'm going to visit sweden next month. parents in law live there but fortunately they're german too :)
<BluesKaj> llutz, westis...I've been in Canada since 1947 , when i was 4 yrs old so my swedish is pretty rusty and limited
<llutz> BluesKaj: but still better than mine :)
<westis> :)
<BluesKaj> I appreciate you knowledge of English , to be able to help out here :)
<BluesKaj> your
<llutz> unfortunately it's also very limited :(
<BluesKaj> most europeans with any education and /or intelligence seem to speak English very well , in my experience
<smithw> BluesKaj, llutz: I found out that reading conversations here and on another channels, reading English documents etc. is the best way for any non-native English speaker to learn the language. Better than any English schools...
<llutz> BluesKaj: except the poms we have to learn a foreign language if we don't want to be limited to our own country
<llutz> smithw: that's true
<smithw> it's only worse than actually living in English speaking country.
* DinK[UK]  is away: Gone away for now.
<smithw> *an
<BluesKaj> It's good to have the chance to exercise ones language skills on the interent/irc etc
<BluesKaj> my spelling suffers from lack of keyboard skills :)
<llutz> BluesKaj: don't try to learn germann in german irc-chans :)
<llutz> -n
<BluesKaj> I can't speak german anyway ...i lil french and swedish is abou tit
<jacques> someone can tell me how I can st up my router
<smithw> !router
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<llutz> jacques: set-up what?
<BluesKaj> jacques, wireless ?
<jacques> I bought a wireless router and I am not able to connect my computer
<BluesKaj> brb ...system settings crash
<cox377> does anyone know of a terminal based IP bandwidth monitor that would show total usage month etc?
<aldin> anyone knows IRC for kommander program or anyone here to help me with that app
<BluesKaj> aldin, look in synaptic or adept for kommander or in the terminal , type ;  'sudo apt-get install kommander '
<BluesKaj> cox377, check this site : http://www.linuxlinks.com/Software/Monitoring/Network/
<aldin> BluesKaj: i installed it, but thought for help with some widgets...
<westis> BluesKaj & llutz: I found help in another channel about mounting external drives. For the user to have permission to access it it needs to be mounted with mount -o uid=1000 (or whatever the password of the user is in /etc/passwd
<just-this-time> cable internet connects thru script I need to avoid end user messsing with command line
<just-this-time> how do I make it work from clickin icon. the cable internet dialer I mean
<smithw> just-this-time: you can make a .desktop file and put it on the user's desktop.
<ReMiiRuru> How do I fix: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23881/
<just-this-time> smithw: and ask it to run a script ?
* ReMiiRuru adds questionmark at the end of sentence
<smithw> take a look at /etc/share/autorun desktop files and you'll get a better understanding of what I'm talking about
<smithw> just-this-time: precisely. just name it on the Exec= directive.
<just-this-time> other issue
<just-this-time> sorry
<just-this-time> clamav depends on clamav-freshclam | clamav-data; however:
<just-this-time>   Package clamav-freshclam is not configured yet.
<smithw> sorry, I know nothing about clamav or any other antiviruses for linux. my network has just one linux box and one mac, so I don't use any antivirus at all.
<Jose> i have linux and windows on my pc, uninstalling linux to reinstall will afect my data on windows?
<ReMiiRuru> Jose: No. Unless you format windows partitions or something silly like that.
<Jose> how do i uninstall linux
<ReMiiRuru> Jose: But... why do you want to reinstall linux in first place? Usually it shouldn't be necessary.
<Jose> is showing to many problems i have been for month trying to solve and i can not
<llutz> Jose: just delete the linux-partition and create a new one (when in win)
<Jose> i guess i have to to that from linux itself and not from windows right?
<llutz> Jose: nope, you can do it from win
<llutz> Jose: xp shows you "unknown partition", just delete it
<Jose> no ia have try so many times without succes do i need special softwrae to do that or is in windows something to delete partitions
<llutz> Jose: that was in w98/95/me/3.1 times
<Jose> could you tell me what are the steps to delete it
<llutz> Jose: ask in a win-channel
<Jose> OK
<ReMiiRuru> Can't he use partition manager from linux installer, if it's in his distro installer? He wants to reinstall it anyway after all.
<ubuntu_> jhjhghj
<acemo> could anyone see if they can unpack this? it seems to not be working for me atm.. :/
<acemo> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Kate+Project+Manager+Plugin+(KPMP)?content=42653
<bomber> anyone here use nvivia drivers
<ReMiiRuru> bomber: I do.
<bomber> do you run feisty?
<ReMiiRuru> Yup. 64bit
<bomber> i been trying to get other than the nv drivers to work with no luck
<bomber> which ones do you use?
<fuel> I have installed apache on kubuntu. where is the server directory ?
<fuel> on suse it used to be in /srv
<ReMiiRuru> bomber: First, what happens when you install nvidia drivers and then _reboot_?
<wsjunior> hi guys. i have slow tranfers using usb2 is there any way to solve this? it just happens with large files
<wsjunior> it seems its a know problem, anybody know a solution?
<wsjunior> something related to sync and async
<fuel> probably your drive has slow read and write rate
<bomber> well looking through the repositorys i only find the nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new and i tried both but didnt reboot ... i just restarted x
<bomber> and it wouldnt start...
<wsjunior> fuel: no, in windows its much quicker
<ReMiiRuru> bomber: Well, did you get any errors? Or freeze+black screen?
<bomber> i had to go back and edit the xorg.conf file manually and turn it back to "nv" for the drivers
<bomber> i believe it was screen 0 not found
<bomber> which ones do you recommend?
<bomber> i'll try it again and write down the errors
<ReMiiRuru> wait
<dragon> please i need help
<fuel> wsjunior: hmmm...... I am not sure.
<fuel> wsjunior: or better i dont know
<fuel> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dragon> it's very important , i done something wrong :(
<ReMiiRuru> bomber: when it fails run just type 'sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh' and it will create file with aaall logs. Very helpful.
<wsjunior> fuel: http://kerneltrap.org/node/6933
<wsjunior> something like this
<dragon> i have done rm -r on a samba devile
<dragon> device
<wsjunior> does anybody else noticed slow transfer rates using usb 2?
<dragon> pls somebody can tell me how can i recover data in samba disk ?
<fuel> wsjunior: well I did have the same problem on suse 10
<dragon> please
<bomber> ReMiiRuru:  ok i'll try now and do that... wher does it store the file?
<fuel> dragon : did you use rm ?
<ReMiiRuru> in your home directory
<bomber> ok thanks
<wsjunior> "Maybe your distribution mounts you USB hard disk with the "sync" mount option enabled?"
<fuel> on linux its not possible to recover data once its deleted. (by software atleast)
<wsjunior> does kubuntu does that for usb 2 devices?
<fuel> no kubuntu does not use sync
<dragon> i have done rm -r on the samba mount point
<fuel> check out the mstab
<fuel> dragon: no, I dont want to sound negative, but its not possible to recover on linux
<bomber> should i try the nvidia-glx or the nvidia-glx-new?
<bomber> brb
<bomber> boo yea
<bomber> thanks a lot.... i for some reason never tried rebooting
<bomber> all set now
<ReMiiRuru> bomber: oh, that's great :)
<bomber> yea... make a huge difference
<bomber> whats the reboot do? activate the drivers in the kernel?  I figured it was x only... so i restarted x
<ReMiiRuru> bomber: there's some difference in what nvidia drivers do and nv ones on startup, I don't remember what it was, but someone explained it to me before.
<bomber> no biigie at least they are going now
<bomber> thanks again
* bomber dcc's ReMiiRuru a giant trout to slap someone around with
<ReMiiRuru> Lol, no problems and thanks for trout :3
<acemo> could anyone see if they can unpack this? it seems to not be working for me atm.. :/
<acemo> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Kate+Project+Manager+Plugin+(KPMP)?content=42653
<neoj> acemo: i made a deb of it yesturday
<acemo> neoj: where could i find that .deb? =)
<Andrew``> can I ask you guys what JDK file I need to download? .rpm.bin or just .bin?
<neoj> acemo: i made it for my own use, its a simple checkinstall: http://joen.infa.fi/projectmanager_0.1-1_i386.deb
<neoj> no fancy description etc ;)
<acemo> neoj: as long as it works with default kubuntu installation im happy ^^
<neoj> acemo: worked for me :) kubuntu feisty
<acemo> Andrew``: pick the .bin
<acemo> neoj: works here too =) thanks alot
<neoj> acemo: yay, np :)
<^RiaN^> hiii everyone
<dominik_> Hello world!!1
<Andrew``> how do I go one level up in a directory in Konsole??
<GrueTamer> cd ..
<llutz> Andrew``: cd ..
<soulrider_> Andrew``: cd ..
<soulrider_> mind the space between cd and ..
<ReMiiRuru> Does anyone know how to fix errors like this? -> 'Fontconfig warning: no <cachedir> elements found. Check configuration.' whenever I try to start many applications?
<gthor> test
<soulrider_> ReMiiRuru: KDE applications ?
<soulrider> or applications in a console ?
<hatta> so I upgraded to feisty and it left me in xfce
<olexander> anybody from russia or ukraine?
<hatta> I tried installing xubuntu-desktop again but it didn't change anything
<ReMiiRuru> soulrider: KDE applications, for example 'kate'
<hatta> startkde is still in my ~/.xinitrc
<soulrider> !ru | olexander
<ubotu> olexander:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<hatta> how do I get back to kde?
<soulrider> hatta: log out and clickt he session button, then choose XFCE
<olexander> thanks
<soulrider> ReMiiRuru: no idea =/ try restarting x
<ReMiiRuru> Hmm, I just found out they are harmless and are caused by having old fonts.conf without <cachedir> entries.
<ReMiiRuru> now, what do I do to get new fonts.conf with <cachedir> entries?
<soulrider> ReMiiRuru: can you update the font.conf ?
<ReMiiRuru> soulrider: how? T_T
<soulrider> ReMiiRuru: i could pastebin mine, but i dont know if it can break anything
<soulrider> did you install any fonts or something? or did it allways do that
<ReMiiRuru> I did install some asian fonts, I think it was what borked things.
<soulrider> uh, do you *need* them ?
<ReMiiRuru> soulrider: nah, I might try uninstalling them, I'll just get their names first.
<soulrider> didnt you use a deb package ?
<hatta> thank soulrider that worked
<mado> oy guys ... hello ...
<ReMiiRuru> I apt-getted them...
<soulrider> hatta:  :)
<soulrider> ReMiiRuru: then you can uninstallt hem easily
<soulrider> hi mado
<mado> english isn't my mother-tongue but i hope you can help me ... hello soulrider
<mado> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/1161
<soulrider> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<soulrider> maybe that helps
<mado> i already showed this in an kubuntu-channel in which my mother-tongue is spoken
<ReMiiRuru> hmm, that error appears even during removal of those fonts. neat.
<soulrider> lol ReMiiRuru
<mado> but i wanted to know what you guys think ... more heads are better than less heads
<soulrider> mado: i have never seen that before
<soulrider> allt he pros seem to be asleep now, try in #debian or #ubuntu too
<mado> well ... i get this error message when i want to start the kubuntu installation on my father's pc
<soulrider> oh
<soulrider> so its not isntalled yet
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> have you tried the safe graphics mode ?
<mado> no
<soulrider> try it and see what happens
<mado> ok
<mado> i will come back here when i know what happened
<ReMiiRuru> Oh, I got it fixed, I know what borked things now.
<PhinnFort> how can I copy&paste while keeping the formatting?
<soulrider> ReMiiRuru: yeah
<soulrider> PhinnFort: where? into here ?
<PhinnFort> kword, or openoffice?
<lunixman> hello
<ReMiiRuru> soulrider: those weren't fonts that I just uninstalled... I realized one of operations I did 5 days ago changed my fonts.conf >_>
<lunixman> i have one physical harddrive with multiple partitions
<ReMiiRuru> but I had backup~
<lunixman> unfortunately ubuntu didnt automatically detect them, what should i do?
<soulrider> hello lunixman
<lunixman> i know theres a proggie that helps detect mountable devices
<soulrider> lunixman: do you know the numbers? and do you know where you wanna mount them ?
<lunixman> just forgot what it iis
<lunixman> yes
<lunixman> hda5
<soulrider> uhm, no idea
<soulrider> ok, good
<soulrider> have you ever edited fstab ?
<lunixman> last time i remember i typed in a command that automatically detects extra partitions
<lunixman> yep
<llutz> lunixman: sudo fdisk -l
<PhinnFort> soulrider: how about that copying and pasting?
<soulrider> lunixman: youre gonna have to edit fstab and add that partition
<ReMiiRuru> Oh, fixened it even better.~
<soulrider> PhinnFort: im not sure, AFAIK they keep the formatting, but im really not sure
<lunixman> ok thanks ill try that out
<PhinnFort> soulrider: well, it keeps some formatting, but only the useless one
<PhinnFort> soulrider: I have some super/subscript, and that it doesn't keep, but text size it keeps
<soulrider> oh
<soulrider> no idea then
<soulrider> i rarely use office actually
<PhinnFort> well, it's a PITA, and it doesn't even keep it when I move it around inside the document
<soulrider> can you save the document adn open it with the program youre copying to ?
<PhinnFort> soulrider: doesn't help, since I need to move it around
<soulrider> oh
<PhinnFort> it's chemical formulas from several documents, that I need to merge
<soulrider> oh
<lunixman> ok
<lunixman> i did the sudo fdisk -l command
<soulrider> i hanvt sued those in a while :P
<lunixman> it only detected my hda5
<PhinnFort> :P
<lunixman> but its still not in my media folder
<soulrider> lunixman: i suggest you edit fstab yourself, its quite easy actually
<dr_willis> lunixman,  try 'sudo fdisk -l' ?
<dr_willis> learning the ins and outs of the fstab file - is a very handy skill to learn
<lunixman> yeah i tried it
<lunixman> it only detected my hda5
<lunixman> weird though, it detected it
<lunixman> but i cant access it
<dr_willis> you mean your 'user' cant access it?
<ReMiiRuru> When I apt-get things, are install packages that were downloaded kept on hard drive or deleted?
<PhinnFort> ReMiiRuru: kept
<dr_willis> ReMiiRuru,  they are kept in /var/cache/apt for a while.
<dr_willis> i think thats the roght place.
<lunixman> yeah
<PhinnFort> until you delete them
<lunixman> even as root its not there
<PhinnFort> lunixman: have you rebooted after editing fstab?
<lunixman> not yet
<ReMiiRuru> PhinnFort: dr_willis: Thanks for info~
<lunixman> should i just type in the device name and mount point?
<lunixman> is that all i need to do
<PhinnFort> yw
<lunixman> for example
<lunixman> /dev/hda5 /media/hda5?
<dr_willis> there more to the fstab then that
<soulrider> yeah lunixman, you need some more stuff
<dr_willis> the allredy existing lines in fstab can serve as an examplke.
<soulrider> what you can do is copy one of the entries
<dr_willis> then of course theres 'man fstab' :)
<soulrider> of another partition youre using
<benjamin> hi, how do I search and delete with the command line? find . -name 'searchstring' <delete the result>
<benjamin> I tryed something like > rm $1 and the like, buth nothing worked
<llutz> benjamin: find... -exec rm {} \;
<benjamin> llutz: cool thanks
<llutz> benjamin: or: find . -name foo  -print | xargs rm
<dr_willis> theres lots of find examples out
<dr_willis> watch out for files with spaces in their names
<llutz> benjamin: filenames with spaces: find . -name foo  -print0 | xargs -0 rm
<llutz> ^^ gnu-find/xargs
<DJServers> hey ik have downloaded a .iso file but i have no cd burner what to do now?
<dr_willis> depends on what you are trying to do. :)
<llutz> DJServers: delete the iso
<DJServers> i want to install it
<dr_willis> llutz,  heh - i was being nice.
<dr_willis> DJServers,  and what is 'it' exactly you are trying to install and to what are you trying to install it to?
<llutz> DJServers: afaik ubuntu doen't support "fromiso"
<llutz> doesn't
<DJServers> well does it matter what it is?
<dr_willis> all things might matter.
<dr_willis> you want to some how boot an arbitary iso image file = Not going to happen
<DJServers> no not boot
<DJServers> just open it now and install
<dr_willis> Now ya could perhaps use vmware and some how get around it.
<dr_willis> DJServers,  booting the cd is normally how the installer works
<llutz> DJServers: sudo mount -o loop /your/file.iso /mnt
<DJServers> no this one is insert when you pc is started up and install
<dr_willis> DJServers,  now ya know why we asked WHAT the specific iso file is..
<DJServers> what does sudo mount -o loop /your/file.iso /mnt do?
<dr_willis> ubuntu, kubuntu, puppylinux, some game?
<dr_willis> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<llutz> DJServers: so forget above, remove .iso if you can't burn it on cd/dvd.
<DJServers> no
<llutz> DJServers: you have to burn it on cd/dvd to start your PC from it
<DJServers> but i dont have to start my pc from it!
* dr_willis wonders what the exact iso file is then.
<dr_willis> if its a simple game/program that normally ya just run its isntaller.. then mount the .iso and  access it as normal
<llutz> DJServers: the mount-command mounts that iso, you can access data in directory /mnt then
<PhinnFort> use acetoneiso
<PhinnFort> DJServers: search on kde-apps.org for acetoneiso, download the ubuntu package, and install it
<PhinnFort> it should help you
<DJServers> what is that?
<olexander> how can I download firefox via IRC
<DJServers> when i click on the download it loads in kate?
<manton> I'm having trouble with my dsl internet connection. It isn't automatically starting when I boot up kubuntu. I have to go into network and turn it off, then back on again for it to work. Anyone help?
<dr_willis> olexander,  not very easially. cant use the package manager>
<dr_willis> ?
<dr_willis> manton,  if ya can do that from the shell.  ya could put the commands in rc.local
<manton> dr_will, how do I do that?
<PhinnFort> DJServers: right click and select save to
<dr_willis> /etc/init.d/networking restart      'might kick it in the head' if so. then add that command to the rc.local file in /etc
<DJServers> ehm...
<DJServers> okay
<manton> dr_willis, how do I do that? And have you heard of this problem before?
<DJServers> i never download packs :p just sudo apt-get install AcetoneISO-6.7.tar.gz
<DJServers> ?/
<PhinnFort> DJServers: isn't there a .deb there?
<DJServers> o wait a sec
<rollerskatejamms> I'm not saying this to be a troll, but why does it seem like Kubuntu is ten times more buggy then Ubuntu?
<manton> dr_willis, I typed that in the terminal, but it said "fail"
<PhinnFort> rollerskatejamms: well, you awfully seem like a troll coming with such unsubstantiated claims that have absolutely no use
* PhinnFort shuts up and doesn't feed the troll
<DJServers> there is  on that site but when i click on it it directly opens it in kate
<rollerskatejamms> PhinnFort: well i may seem like one. but the fact is when i run kubuntu i have all kinds of issues. it crahses. adept doesnt properly rectify dependencies, etc.
<PhinnFort> DJServers: you must right click on the link and save as
<rollerskatejamms> ubuntu works just fine.
<PhinnFort> rollerskatejamms: Adept is a buggy POS, imho, but KDE owns
<rollerskatejamms> PhinnFort: Oh I'm not saying KDE doesn't own. I love KDE.
<PhinnFort> rollerskatejamms: don't confuse one program with the entire desktop
<rollerskatejamms> but i find  that lots of apps randomly crash
<mendred> hi when i run openoffice in kde.. it doesn't obey fontconfig settings..i need to do an export OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP=gnome (to trigger the gtk wrapper) to get sane fonts
<rollerskatejamms> when im using kubuntu
<PhinnFort> rollerskatejamms: checked your RAM?
<rollerskatejamms> not kde in general
<DJServers> i cant when i right click on it the stands no save as or save
<rollerskatejamms> PhinnFort: No I haven't but if it were bad RAM, why wouldn't it also happen under Ubuntu?
<mendred> is there any way to force it to use fontconfig with the kde wrapper?
<PhinnFort> rollerskatejamms: well, how often does it crash?
<DJServers> PhinnFort: There doens't stand a save as or save when i right klik on it
<PhinnFort> save link as?
<DJServers> yeah
<DJServers> and thats an download.php
<PhinnFort> DJServers: give it a new name
<DJServers> what name?
<DJServers> download.deb /
<DJServers> ?
<PhinnFort> yeah
<PhinnFort> or acetone.deb, or anything that tickles your funny
<DJServers> ok it now opens whit ark
<DJServers> when i click on it
<PhinnFort> DJServers: right click, and install it
<alexalux> #ubuntu-ru
<PhinnFort> alexalux: you can just type "/j #channelname" to join a channel
<DJServers> PhinnFort: what program?
<PhinnFort> DJServers: not open with
<PhinnFort> DJServers: it should be a separate submenu, KUbuntu install or something
<DJServers> o got it
<PhinnFort> it should be in your k-menu afterwards
<zblach> has anyone else had problems with cups?
<DJServers> it doenst work
<DJServers> it gets an error
<PhinnFort> DJServers: you maybe need to install kommander
<PhinnFort> !find kommander
<ubotu> Found: kommander, kommander-dev
<PhinnFort> !info kommander
<ubotu> kommander: visual dialog builder and executor tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1494 kB, installed size 3800 kB
<DJServers> how to install
<PhinnFort> DJServers: install it via apt
<PhinnFort> DJServers: *adept
<DJServers> ok
<DJServers> search for kommander and install
<DJServers> simple
<PhinnFort> yeah
<PhinnFort> meh... OpenOffice's formula editing is fugly
<PhinnFort> and doesn't import formulas from .doc very well
<DJServers> ok its loading
<yuriy> PhinnFort: what's wrong with OO.o's formula editing?
<PhinnFort> yuriy: I'm trying to edit a .doc document, I've saved as a .odt, but still it doesn't allow me to resize the formulas
<PhinnFort> and if I try to edit them, most of the numbers are replaced with ?'s
<yuriy> oh i guess working with ms word formula's might be problematic
<yuriy> from scratch i think it's quite a bit better than the MS editor
<PhinnFort> well, but you have that addin that everyone who's serious about formulas use
<PhinnFort> mathml or whatever
<PhinnFort> yuriy: look at this crap...: http://phinnfort.phil0d0x.com/stuff/screenshots/skjermbilde6.png
<PhinnFort> meh
<DJFrankie> DJServers here my konversation crashed now my real name DJServers is still here :P
<PhinnFort> argh... also if I try to move them, they start jumping all over the place
<DJFrankie> PhinnFort: Now it says Kommander is not yet configurated when i try to install donwload.dev
<PhinnFort> did you install kommander
<PhinnFort> DJFrankie: also, check in your k-menu
<DJFrankie> o well i have to go eating now have a look at it when i am done
<PhinnFort> ok
<PhinnFort> good eating
<sercik> Hi
<sercik> after all i have returned to kubuntu
<titanix88> hendaus: there?
<lunixman> why is it that in ubuntu there's no Open Terminal Here option when i rightclick?
<dr_willis> guess it got removed.
<llutz> lunixman: in konqueror?
<steve_> ur gay
<titanix88> steve_: !!!?!!
* dr_willis feels the love..
<PhinnFort> he left
<dr_willis> Cat on the Keyboard again! :0
<PhinnFort> :P
<dr_willis> or Younger Brother.
<dr_willis> :)
<PhinnFort> :D
<lunixman> llutz,: no in gnome
<MementoMori> hi all
<llutz> gnome is ugly ;)
<PhinnFort> fugly
<titanix88> llutz: kde sucks!!!
* dr_willis notes that he dosent use gnome much.
<PhinnFort> gnome is stupid
* PhinnFort neither
<MementoMori> where can I find an online free lpic 101 test simulator?
<dr_willis> Windowmaker pwns  you!
<dr_willis> :)
<PhinnFort> ratpoison owns all
<llutz> ion rulez
<dr_willis> twn !
<llutz> bla bla fishcake
<PhinnFort> llutz: what has ion that I need?
<PhinnFort> TWM
<dr_willis> wmx !
<dr_willis> :)
<PhinnFort> ratpoison is actually usefull
<dr_willis> 'Matchbox' is an interesting window manager
<llutz> PhinnFort: whe tf needs a gui/wm?
<PhinnFort> llutz: to have several terminals in view at once?
<llutz> o
<PhinnFort> :P
<dr_willis> real men use screen :)
<llutz> PhinnFort: "screen" helps
<PhinnFort> llutz: ratpoison is screen for X
<PhinnFort> :)
<PhinnFort> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ratpoison
<dr_willis> every once in a while i get bored and try those alternatives..
* llutz loves wm/os/mua-bashing :)
<dr_willis> they always seem to have some really 'odd' features  in one way or another.
<PhinnFort> how about a browser war?
<dr_willis> What was the one that all the settings were like in a 'database file' ?
<titanix88> PhinnFort: w3m rocks!!
<llutz> oh i forgor that. opera sux
<PhinnFort> lynx pwns ye all
<PhinnFort> links is for sissies
<PhinnFort> or skipstone
<dr_willis> dillo - because the name is amost dirty!
<PhinnFort> (which is kind of neat, actually)
<llutz> "telnet bar.foo 80" rulez
<PhinnFort> dillo doesn't support CSS, otherwise it's very nice
<PhinnFort> nc ftw
<dr_willis> Now we can rant about how CSS sucks!
<PhinnFort> yeah!
<dr_willis> pure html!!
<PhinnFort> purity, endurance and pwnage!
<dr_willis> Ive noticed that recently web sites may look better.. but are less useable  way too muchof the time.
<dr_willis> a few i visit - cant even be printed right any more.
<PhinnFort> that sucks
<PhinnFort> can we have a shellfight now?
<PhinnFort> asmsh ftw!
<dr_willis> dash vs bash!
<dr_willis> :)
<llutz> zsh
<PhinnFort> heh
<PhinnFort> http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/asmsh/
<yeniklasor> araknofobia :S
<PhinnFort> you even have to finish the sourcecode yourself!
<llutz> coool, easier than "cat >/vmlinuz" all the time :)
<dr_willis> hmm.. firefox wants me to get this plyugin for a site.. and its "(Unknown Plugin) (Application X-OLE Object)
<yeniklasor> what is /vmlinuz ?
<dr_willis> heh and the site works fine.. in IE. the same site looks identical.. and works.. so not sure what the plugin is even for
<llutz> yeniklasor: usually a link to your actual kernel
<titanix88> hendaus:
<PhinnFort>  /boot/vmlinuz on modern distros
<sercik> someone have install synaptic under kubuntu feisty??
<sercik> there is a bug and i can't see shich packages installed ior not
<dr_willis> sercik,  yes. works fine
<dr_willis> for me.
<dr_willis> i tend to install ubuntu-desktop
<sercik> i don't see the square
<sercik> before the name that indicates if packages in installed upfdated or uninstalled
<dr_willis> cant say that ive ever noticed those.
<dr_willis> under the "S" colum first colum ya mean?
<sercik> i think the problem is that feisty use kde style also on gtk applications
<dr_willis> I got green box's with stars on some packages
<kamp382> hola
<yeniklasor> is I delete vmlinuz and initrd.img my kubuntu won't boot up?
<dr_willis> i do install that kde-gtk theme tool
<sercik> stars are for upgradable
<kamp382> soy de colombia
<yeniklasor> if I delete vmlinuz and initrd.img my kubuntu won't boot up?
<dr_willis> yeniklasor,  if you delete them - yep. i bet they wont boot.
<sercik> dr_willis: can you explain better?
<kamp382> colombia
<kamp382> colombia
<kamp382> colombia
<kamp382> colombia
<kamp382> colombia
<kamp382> colombia
<PhinnFort> shaddap
<greg_g> kamp382: espanol en #ubuntu-es
<dr_willis> sercik,  i got green box icons and empty box's and.. other icons in the S colum , theres a package that lets your gtk apps use  the proper kde theme/icons/decorations also.
* PhinnFort is really pissed at OOo, atm, so please excuse any strong language
<sercik> i want to know about that package!
<sercik> tell me please and i will install it
<yeniklasor> dr_willis: Somehow my pc's boot is deleting or something (there is also windows) How can I restore my boot, if there is an error occur?
<guillermo> alguien habla espaol?
<PhinnFort> !es | guillermo
<ubotu> guillermo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dr_willis> if i knew the exact name i would of said it. :)  search the package manager I gues.s i cant rember what its calle
<dr_willis> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<guillermo> gracias
<PhinnFort> how can I move a friggin table from one page to another in OO Writer?
<klobster> !la foo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about la foo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sercik> dr_willis: you was speaking about a package... not a website
<klobster> !ru foo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru foo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<klobster> !ru | foo
<ubotu> foo:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<klobster> doh!, forgot the pipe
<dr_willis> The GTK-Qt Theme Engine (also known as gtk-qt-engine)
<klobster> !la | foo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about la - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> !info gtk-qt-engine
<ubotu> gtk-qt-engine: theme engine using Qt for GTK+ 2.x. In component main, is optional. Version 0.71~svn20070224-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 98 kB, installed size 460 kB
<os2mac> I have a shell question.
<dr_willis> oh
<klobster> !foo > klobster
<os2mac>  I want to start that application from a command prompt and then free the shell so that you can continue to use it.
<DJFrankie> PhinnFort: i am back
<dr_willis> os2mac,  bash fundamentals job control
<dr_willis>  command &
<DJServers> !phpmtadmin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phpmtadmin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> do NOT use the 'close' button on the terminal window. use the exit command if you wish to close it
<DJServers> !phpmyadmin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phpmyadmin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<os2mac> dr_willis: tried that it didn't spawn the app.
<DJServers> !dev
<ubotu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<sercik> i can't see boxes :(
<PhinnFort> anyone tried Microsoft Office in Wine here?
<sercik> i don't like adept.. i want to use synaptic .
<sercik> i have tried office 2003
<dr_willis> os2mac,  then ya need to clarify what exactly you are trying to do.
<PhinnFort> did it work?
* PhinnFort is tired of fighting with OO Writer
<dr_willis> & runs a command in the background.
<sercik> i don't see boxes in synaptic under kubuntu
<dr_willis> sercik,  you may want to post a screen shot
<os2mac> dr_willis: let's say I am in a shell and want to run a windowed app (adept_manager) but don't want to loose the usage of the shell window... how does one do that?
<sercik> there is nothing to see however :)
<DJServers> PhinnFort: ehm.. the install says kommander is not right configured
<dr_willis> os2mac,    with xterm for example. ya would do 'xterm &'
<PhinnFort> DJServers: have you tried running AcetoneISO?
<dr_willis> specific error messages may still appear in the original shell  however.
<DJServers> hoe/
<DJServers> how?
<os2mac> dr_willis:  what about in an instance where I have to run a sudo?
<dr_willis> try it and see.
<sercik> http://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=schermata1ve2.png
<dr_willis> for a gui app you proberly want to use that ksudo (or whatever its called) not 'sudo'
<sercik> i need help with synaptic
<DJServers> ho nows a good phpmyadmin download?
<os2mac> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/23909/
<titanix88> hendaus: there?
<titanix88> sercik: what help?
<llutz> os2mac: kdesu <app-name> &
<DJServers> what de uninstall command again?
<DJServers> apt-get remove?
<sercik> Hi titanix88 i can't see the boxes in synaptic in kubutu feisty
<sercik> so i'm not able to understand which packages are installed or not
<titanix88> sercik: boxes?
<sercik> see here:  http://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=schermata1ve2.png
<DJServers> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sercik> the green or empty square
<dr_willis> Usage: kdesu [Qt-options]  [KDE-options]  command    Runs a program with elevated privileges.
<dr_willis> os2mac,  for a GUI app use kdesu
<os2mac> tried that and got similiar results
<dr_willis> sercik,  check the synaptic settings - be sur that colum is enabled to be shown
<dr_willis> os2mac,  you aint ssh'd or telneted in are you?
<dr_willis> os2mac,  or doimg somthing else odd?
<sercik> yes is enabled and is visible but without square
* os2mac crings at someone with a nick like Dr_willis who uses "ain't"... :)
<os2mac> no I am not in ssh or telnet but it's possible that adept_mangler just doesn't like being called from a command prompt.
<dr_willis> os2mac,  i rarely use adept_manager
<dr_willis> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<dr_willis> sudo synaptic    does work fine for me.
<dr_willis> aint that great!
<dr_willis> :)
<sercik> i do kdesu synaptic
<sercik> can i try to do gksu synaptic?
<frojnd> hello there
<dr_willis> kdesu synaptic woks for me also.
<frojnd> how can I set konquror so everytime I would start it thhere would be tree view and not icon tree as it is by default ??
<sercik> i have loaded synaptic from konsole and i can see a list of error that probably explain the lacks of boxes:
<sercik> Warning, failed to load: package-installIcon 'package-install' not present in theme
<sercik> Warning, failed to load: package-reinstallIcon 'package-reinstall' not present in theme
<dr_willis> gksu synaptic  - also work for me
<sercik> i try to search on google
<dr_willis> i always install ubuntu-desktop so it probelry grabbed those
<sercik> but with edgy there wasn't this problem
<sercik> i need to install hundreds of megabytes only to have green boxes??
<dr_willis> you expect us to actually kniow the answer to that...
<titanix88> sercik: kcontrol->GTK styles-> Select another theme : Human
<dr_willis> proberly not.. ya proberly just need to find the right package to install
<dr_willis> titanix88,  oh yea - there IS that check box to enable the gtk-qt themes..
<sercik> dr_willis: i try to install some gnome related package
<sercik> titanix88: i have already see there but thereisn't human theme
<sercik> Thereis QT and Raleigh
<dr_willis> hmm - human is the default theme i thought
<sercik> for gnome!
<titanix88> sercik: use another style -> human doesn't work??
<sercik> human is not present is list
<sercik> Thereis inly  QT and Raleigh
<titanix88> sercik: install ubuntu-artworks
<sercik> ok thaks!
<sercik> after adept finish to upgrade...
<DJServers> !find xampp
<ubotu> Package/file xampp does not exist in feisty
<DJServers> !find phpmyadmin
<ubotu> Found: phpmyadmin
<DJServers> !info phpmyadmin
<ubotu> phpmyadmin: Administrate MySQL over the WWW. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:2.9.1.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3506 kB, installed size 13752 kB
<Panda200x> Hey, how do I upgrade to Feisty in Adept (On Dapper) :P
<DJServers> !phpmyadmin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phpmyadmin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DJServers> !xampp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xampp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DJServers> what map sould i mount a .iso file??? to play it?
<DJServers> in cdrom ?
<binks> DJServers: what you stuck on with phpmyadmin
<DJServers> o have fix that already
<DJServers> but what map sould i mount a .iso file?
<DJServers> mayby /media/cdrom0
<binks> how do you mean what mapyou lost me
<binks> or path sorry
<DJServers> no in what map sould i mount a .iso file to play it like a cd ?
<binks> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<binks> mount it where you like
<DJServers> ok
<przemek_> hello
<binks> przemek_: hi m8
<incorrect> what do i need to install to watch movies from apple?
<sercik> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<DJServers> !lampp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lampp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DJServers> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<DJServers> !.tar.gz
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<binks> DJServers: stop flooding pls goto faq to serach howtos
<DJServers> srry
<DJServers> but i cant find the right thing
<binks> what do you want to acheive
<binks> you in dapper or edgy or fiesty
<binks> or warty maybe
<DJServers> well i need to unpack xampp and then install but i dont now what to inster
<yeniklasor> How can I kill "amsn"? It is not giving response now :S
<yeniklasor> killall is not working
<DJServers> xampp is a webhosting program and i want to install it but i dont now how :P
<binks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223410
<franco> hiall
<binks> DJServers: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223410
<DJServers> lookin
<binks> ok :)
<franco> how can I uninstall a driver via ndiswrapper? I tried "ndiswrapper -r nameofdriver" but it gave me this error: "couldn't delete nameofdriver; Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<jonathan__> holas
<Kr4t05> Hrm.
<Kr4t05> Any shell-scripters in here?
<sercik> ok!! i have solved with synaptic
<sercik> i have installed gksu that install others dependencies!
<kidizzle> @yeniklasor: ps -A
<franco> [REPOST]  how can I uninstall a driver via ndiswrapper? I tried "ndiswrapper -r nameofdriver" but it gave me this error: "couldn't delete nameofdriver; Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<kidizzle> get the proc id
<kidizzle> kill -9 <proc id>
<franco> how could i get the proc id?
<DJServers> kmenu -> system -> kInfo Center
<vbgunz> Kopete in Feisty still has the Format Toolbar bug where if you hide it, it still shows up :( Is there a fix for this anywhere?
<sercik> also ps -ax from konsole
<soulrider> franco: try with ksysguard, its a great program, similar tot he widnows task manager (but better)
<yeniklasor> kidizzle: thanks
<franco> thanks, I'm switching to Linux on my laptop, and these are my first steps
<sercik> ps -ax or top from konsole
<sercik> or you can do killall apps
* DJServers is now eating crips mmmm.....
<kidizzle> franco: i was talking to yenklasor about the proc id
<kidizzle> not about ndisdrivers
<kidizzle> sry
<franco> ah ok, thanks... and sorry :D
<franco> so... no idea about how to solve my problem with "unappropriate ioctl for device", uh? :D
<kidizzle> not from me, id rather pay $50 and throw intel card in then deal with ndiswrapper
* DJServers slaps him self in the face to stay awake when donwloading :p
<franco> I can understand. On the how-to page, it seems so easy.
<franco> (But it's not)
<DJServers> lol
<kidizzle> sometimes it is
<DJServers> reading is the easy part
<DJServers> doing it is then hard part
<franco> DJServers: agree.
<franco> Making a wi-fi usb adapter work on linux, is harder.
* DJServers brains are crashing :p
<Tets> franco: What's the output of "ndiswrapper -l"? "Nameofdriver Invalid Driver!"?
<franco> Tets: yeppa.
<franco> that's why I tried to uninstall it.
* DJServers booring my download is on 76% and its getting slower and slower:P
<dr_willis> Then it starts going backwards!
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> saw that on a cartoon the other day
* DJServers o noo! :p
<DJServers> lol
<Tets> franco: I did some Google search about it, but nothing. Maybe try different version of ndiswrapper.
<DJServers> -78 % :P
<franco> Tets: it was the last one.
<DJServers> o its now on 83% :P almost there! :P
<Tets> franco: So try older version ;-) It helps sometimes.
<franco> :D
<franco> ah, btw. Let's try to solve _another_ problem. My cd-reader doesn't work well. And this is a big problem for installing other apps of kubuntu.Any idea?
<DJServers> but you can download the apps
<DJServers> or you mean buyt apps ? prof apps? :P
<franco> right. But I would like to have all automagic with apt-get :
<franco> :p
<cpace> hey there everybody
<DJServers> ey
<Chakersito> hi
<franco> You know: you open apt-get, say "install this", and it installs it.
<cpace> I have a problem I'm hoping someone has the answer to
<DJServers> that be nice you
<DJServers> !ask cpace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask cpace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DJServers> to lol
<DJServers> !ask | cpace
<ubotu> cpace: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cpace> my bad
<fogwar> franco: hey im having trouble partitioning my HD.. when i run QTParted it doesn't let me do anything, and I was wondering if hte XP disk will allow me to partition the HD as I need to install XP on it
<DJServers> ;)
<cpace> I just installed feisty on a system with a wireless adapter
<cpace> I know that I need ndiswrapper but it is not installed by default
<ian_> y does my konqueror
<ian_> An error occurred while loading http://www.yahoo.com:
<ian_> Could not connect to host http://www.yahoo.com/.
<cpace> I don't have an internet connection to grab it because my wireless device isn't working yet
<ian_> help me on thin
<ian_> help me on this
<ian_> y does my konqueror won't work n says
<ian_> An error occurred while loading http://www.yahoo.com:
<ian_> Could not connect to host http://www.yahoo.com/.
<cpace> ian: can you get to any other webpage?
<cpace> like http://www.google.com ?
<ian_> no i can't
<kraut> moin
<DJServers> franco: this  pc is a pentium 2 and whit windows it crashes al the time and whit linux it is sppr fast :P
<cpace> can you with firefox?
<ian_> i tried but it wont open
<ian_> my connection works with other programs
<cpace> sounds like you may have something blocking port 80
<cpace> like a firewall or something
<ian_> just with konquerer
<cpace> go to terminal (konsole on kde)
<ian_> my kubuntu is just a fresh install from cd just a minute a go
<cpace> and type    "telnet www.yahoo.com 80"
<cpace> minus the quotes
<vonkrolok> hi guys, I would like to know how do I run a script with administrator priviledges
<cpace> see if you get a response
<vonkrolok> I'm trying to install tex live 2007
<blizzzek> Mathe
<blizzzek> Mathe
<cpace> if you don't get a response then something is probably blocking port 80
<cpace> on your system or network
<ian_> nothing
<vonkrolok> hi guys, I would like to know how do I run a script with administrator priviledges
<vonkrolok> I tried 'sudo sh ...' but it doesn't seem to work as expected
<GrueTamer> do sudo su - first
<cpace> ian:  so it seems you may have something blocking you
<GrueTamer> and run the script normally
<Chakersito> hi friends, i would like if anybody have or know ow to make a script to change the mac of the eths...
<cpace> ian: what distro/version are you running (ex: kubuntu/7.04)
<ian_> it just says trying (ip add) then connected to www.yahoo-ht3.akadns.net. then escape character is '^] '.
<vonkrolok> thanks
<ian_> yup 7.04
<cpace> did you install automatix yet?
<ian_> nope
<ian_> wat is it for
<ian_> im new here
<dr_willis> hmm - i just got a call from my isp  "Sir weve noticed your system has been doing a lot of Uploading over the last few days"
<dr_willis> "would you please double check your wireles router settings and so forth to insure you are not infected by anything you dont intend to run, and if uploading for a long time, throttle the upload speeds"
<dr_willis> heh heh..
<dr_willis> Busted for Seeding a Linux Iso Torrent!
<cpace> automatix gives you some extra packages not included in (k/x)ubuntu
<apokryphos> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<BluesKaj> !automatix
<BluesKaj> hehe
<cpace> sorry
<ian_> hehehe
<cpace> guess automatix is a bad word around here
<ian_> its ok
<cpace> <--- new to this channel
<apokryphos> cpace: it is
<dr_willis> untill it trashes your system
<dr_willis> and it HAS been known to do that
<soulrider> join #kopete
<soulrider> oops
<DexterF> is the 7.04 kernel the same used in the live system?
<cpace> I haven't experienced it trashing it yet, I guess I'm lucky
<dr_willis> it also has a rather - interesting and flame filled  thread on some of the forums.
<dr_willis> cpace,  you are very lucky then
<dr_willis> then again with the newer releases of ubuntu the need for automatix is getting less and less
<azzco> Hi I've got two soundcards and I want to select one of them... where do I do that?
<ian_> i installed ubuntu yesterday n konqueror works fine
<cpace> I play with my system a lot though, and don't use it as a primary server or anything
<ian_> i installed ubuntu yesterday n konqueror works fine
<vonkrolok> dolphin is much better
<vonkrolok> hope kde4 will come up soon
<dr_willis> i perfer 'mc' :)
<cpace> ian: do you know if yout setup a firewall program?
<Jack3> how come i cant rip to mp3 in k3b
<Jack3> i have libmad0 and libk3b2-mp3 install
<Jack3> ed
<ian_> i just tried to erase n installed it again today but unfortunately this tym konqueror wont work fine using the net
<dr_willis> Jack3,  ya restart k3b after installing those?
<Jack3> yes
<Jack3> well, unless k3b doesnt restart if i hit the x
<ian_> no i dont
<Jack3> but it showed the contents of the cd as .ogg
<ian_> how do i check if i got one
<dr_willis> Jack3, k3b shoed the contents? or konqueror?
<Jack3> k3b
<ian_> sori new on this environment
<vonkrolok> dr_willis: what is mc?
<soulrider> is anyone having issues connecting to msn with kopete ?
<soulrider> i ahvnt been able to log in for a day now
<dr_willis> ~info mc
<azzco> Where do I select soundcard to use in kubuntu?
<dr_willis> ~info mc
<dr_willis> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-7ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<soulrider> lol dr_willis
<azzco> soulrider: I'm on MSN now, no problem here (Sweden)
<^Rich^> how do i get wireless working? using inspiron 1501
<soulrider> =/
<soulrider> i casn log in with meebo\
<soulrider> but not kopete
<DJServers> where can i stop prossesings?
<azzco> Hmm... I thought it could be a server that's down or something
<DJServers> prosses?
<BluesKaj> !wireless | ^Rich^
<ubotu> ^Rich^: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<soulrider> DJServers: ksysguard
<azzco> DJServers: Kubuntu?
<DJServers> yeah
<soulrider> DJServers: you can also use killall <name>
<azzco> Ctrl+Esc
<^Rich^> !wireless | ^Rich^
<^Rich^> i know before i did it it. it was just a simple couple of commands
<^Rich^> but ill be darned if i can  reember what they were
<cpace> sorry...was afk for a few
<azzco> I really need help fixing my soundcard...
<thirdy> how do get to the performance optimization dialog again?
<thirdy> the one wen I installed kunbuntu-desktop
<thirdy> kubuntu
<^Rich^> is there a step by step on how to do it?
<dr_willis> azzco,  and what brand is this sound card?
<franco> [REPOST (third and maybe last time, I hope)]  how can I uninstall a driver via ndiswrapper? I tried "ndiswrapper -r nameofdriver" but it gave me this error: "couldn't delete nameofdriver; Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<azzco> dr_willis: It's a sweex, I've also got an onbrad HDA Intel which I do not intend to use
<dr_willis> azzco,  it would of been best to disable the onboard in bios. befor installing
<^Rich^> is there a step by step on how to do it?? please noob here
<azzco> dr_willis: I can't really find where to disable it I'm afraid..
<dr_willis> never heard of a sweex - so cant help ya much more then suggest check ing the ubuntu forums for that speciifc brand/chipset of sound card
<azzco> I've had sound from the sweex soundcard before but is there someway to save the settings from kmix?
<dr_willis> im glad under Feisty i can get wirelesing going :)
<dr_willis> azzco,  under some other disrto?
<franco> dr_willis: you lucky
<dr_willis> kmix just sets the volumes.
<franco> :D
<Weejewel|AFK> "Checking File Systems", how can I disable this? :-)
<dr_willis> franco,  yep - intalling fwcutter downloads/installs all the stuff i need.
<franco> fwcutter?
<dr_willis> Weejewel|AFK,  trust me you dont. :) ya can set the count on the filesystems tobe very high befor a check is forced however.
<azzco> Oh... is there some graphical way to switch sound settings?
<dr_willis> !info fwcutter
<ubotu> Package fwcutter does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dr_willis> !find fwcutter
<ubotu> Found: bcm43xx-fwcutter
<dr_willis> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Weejewel|AFK> dr_willis, it takes about 30 minutes..
<dr_willis> Weejewel|AFK,  you imply you are seeing that on every boot up?
<Weejewel|AFK> ya
* dr_willis has ESP...
<dr_willis> :)
<jf_> i need to uninstall kubuntu what must i do
<^Rich^> ok, i have a dell 1501, and CANNOT get wireless working, last time i had this problem, it was a simple command to fix it, i found it on a kubuntu blog, which i cannot remember now.. i have since reinstalled kubuntu and cannot remember how to do it
<dr_willis> your drives are either not unmounting properly, or are really munged up.. You are not using XP and that IFS tool to access the linux drives are you?
<dr_willis> jf_,  use the Xp install cd's recovery mode and the 'fixmbr' command to remove grub. then repartition/format the linux partitions.
<Weejewel|AFK> dr_willis- eh? ;P
<dr_willis> !ifs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<dr_willis> Weejewel|AFK,  may want to boot a live cd and use fsck on the partitions.
<Weejewel|AFK> it does every time and they are correct
<thirdy> how do I reduce eye candy in kubuntu, the one with slide meter
<angasule> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jf_> all of i windows
<dr_willis> Weejewel|AFK,  you got somting goofing up then - or it wouldent be doing that.
<^Rich^> you guys arntof any help
<Weejewel|AFK> well, it works fine, so cant i disable it?
<BluesKaj> thirdy, what eye candy ?
<dr_willis> ^Rich^,  wireless is a HUGE topic
<soulrider> jf_: why do you wanna remove kubuntu ?
<franco> I'm just crazy: I've installed fwcutter without knowing what it is :p
<dr_willis> Weejewel|AFK,  i disagree with it 'working fine'  if its checking on my 200+gb drives it only takes a few secs.
<Weejewel|AFK> HeHe
<Weejewel|AFK> well whatever, it never says something is wrong
<Weejewel|AFK> but cant i simply disable it? :-)
<dr_willis> Weejewel|AFK,  the system is set to  auto fsck every so many mounts - like 30, that # is changeable.
<dr_willis> just boot once and leave it on for days on end. :)
<Weejewel|AFK> where is the config file located?
<Weejewel|AFK> hmm
<Weejewel|AFK> i dont get that part lol =P
<dr_willis> its a core part of the boot scripts its not some little trivial setting
<Dragnslcr> On the Disk & Filesystem Settings, how can I make a mounted disk readable by a normal user (it's mounting as root:root with 500 permissions)
<thirdy> BluesKaj, wen I installed kubuntu-desktop, I got a dialog to optimize KDE
<Weejewel|AFK> damn..
<thirdy> how do I get to that again?
* dr_willis is reminded of someone Locking the barn after the horse gets out...
<soulrider> thirdy: i wizard to setup KDE? like, you can select tons of settings aga in?
<dr_willis> I ermber that wizard - its not enabled by default in kubuntu
<thirdy> aga in?
<dr_willis> what was it called...
<thirdy> how do I get to that?
<dr_willis> id say ask in #kde
<thirdy> ok
<dr_willis> I find that wizard rather useless.. You can set everything in it from the other theme/settings control panel
<dr_willis> so it dosent really do much then give ya a place to set a few settings in one tight area
<ferox> does anyone know how to enable/disable systray icons on kde?
<stefano_> Hello all, I have an Acer Aspire 5102WLMI notebook and I'm having some problems with my USB mouse. I've searched some info on Google about it and tried the options it gave to me, but unfortunately none worked... did anybody have the same problem with USB devices?
<BluesKaj> ferox, right click in the panel.../help/kde handbook
<angasule> what's a good DVD authoring program?
<BluesKaj> tovid, dvedede
<BluesKaj> err devede
<titanix88> sercik: solved?
<angasule> thanks :)
<BluesKaj> someone mentioned avidemux , but Ihaven't tried it
<dr_willis> i use that all the time BluesKaj
<dr_willis> ti convert videos to play on my gp2x
<BluesKaj> my fav is tovid ...comes in both gui and cli versions
<angasule> tovid doesn't show up in the search, though
<angasule> and devede is gtk2 :/
<titanix88> hendaus: wb.
<Minataku> Heya, dr_willis
<franco> [Simplified repost]  I installed a driver for my wi-fi adapter via ndiswrapper, but I had this message: "Invalid driver". How can I solve this problem and use my wi-fi adapter?
<BluesKaj> angasule, http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Tovid_changelog
<dr_willis> Minataku,  i just got a call from my ISP.. aparently i was 'uploading a lot  of data' over the last few days. :)
<dr_willis> Told them it was a Linux ISO torrent. (which it was) well part of it was.. :)
<titanix88> BluesKaj: hey :0
<angasule> dr_willis: I would have been much less polite...
<angasule> but then, my ISP is borderline criminal
<dr_willis> angasule,  but that was the truth.. oddly enough. :) LinuxMint3.0 came out..
<pincker> helo everybody
<dr_willis> they asked me to throttle down the uploads if they will be going on for a long time.  heh
<angasule> dr_willis: but it's none of their business
<titanix88> dr_willis : why they care about what u dload or not? isn't that pishing?
<Minataku> dr_willis: Heh
<pincker> i have a question
<Minataku> I've never had an issue like that with mine
<dr_willis> titanix88,  aparently it was the Upload that triggered it.
<angasule> seriously, if they don't want you to use the bandwidth, why do they sell it?
<BluesKaj> hey titanix88
<pincker> could you tel me how started nvida configuration panel ?
<payam> #ubuntu-se
<payam> #ubuntu-ir
<llutz> payam: alt-f2: nvidia-settings
<titanix88> pincker: "nvidia-settings"
<Minataku> dr_willis: I guess they just want you to throttle back, at least they're not threatening you
<pincker> ok, i try it
<dr_willis> Minataku,  yea - thats what the guy impled. :)
<Minataku> ^^
<pincker> it works, thanks :)
<dr_willis> but i allredy got my iso now..  and some other things as well. heh
<Minataku> dr_willis: Find a box and wrap or too busy finding incredibly obscure crap for your wife?
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, got a big server ?
<payam> llutz:what are you talking about?
<thedeviantone> Can anyone assist me with compiling a kernel for SCSI controller support?
<dr_willis> BluesKaj,  no really. Just  been torenting a linux iso and 2 other torrents this weekend.
<llutz> ups, payam sry, was for pincker
<dr_willis> Minataku,  got a box. need some bubble wrap.. cleaning up the basement also. looking for any other parts.
<BluesKaj> oh really dr_willis, and they chastized you for that ...wow
<dr_willis> Minataku,  where are you anyway?
<titanix88> isp's are damned in bangladesh to even restrict users from using specific sites.
<dr_willis> BluesKaj,  yea - i 'think' they might of been thinking  i had a unsecured wireless router. that was their first question.
<BluesKaj> ok, shared network
<dr_willis> I do have a new laptop with wireless.. that actually COULD of been infected or somthing.
<titanix88> dAmned isps >(
<dr_willis> wife had turned on her wirleess on it. even tho she is wired
<Minataku> dr_willis: Eastern Virginia
<BluesKaj> worried about neighbours piggybacking
<startswithz_> I recently installed a windows system onto a second harddrive on my kubuntu machine
<startswithz_> I was able to successfully boot into both a couple of times
<startswithz_> but then the kubuntu system broke
<startswithz_> I can't even open the filesystem in knoppix
<dr_willis> Minataku,  ok :) at least its not Outer-Mongolia!
<dr_willis> Minataku,  just close! :)
<Minataku> dr_willis: If you have any other interesting systems that you don't want, rattle them off in PM ;3
<dr_willis> Rocky Mountians.. and so on. :)
<Minataku> Cool
<dr_willis> Minataku,  just an apple 2c, that semi-portable one. and a macSE. and a few C64s
<Minataku> Shouldn't cost me too much then
<Minataku> SE/30?
<dr_willis> got rid of the Ti's  at a rummage sale
<dr_willis> Hmm.. Not sure what SE it is.. small screen b/w  external 5mb hd.
<dr_willis> 2 floppy drives
<Minataku> Hm
<dr_willis> it does work :)
<dr_willis> wife wanted me to set it up for her.. then she saw the screen
<Minataku> Hm... kinda heavy, though, I bet
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> I have a Mac Classic here
<Yatsu> Im so glad I made the switch to linux
<dr_willis> even got some games on it. Yea its a bit heavy. about  as heavy as a small tv.
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> I'll think over that
<dr_willis> since its a monitor built in..
<Minataku> I definitely want the HDD at least, though ;3
<dr_willis> I got an iMACDV also. :)
<dr_willis> hehheh..
<titanix88> Yatsu: :)
<Minataku> iMACDV?
<dr_willis> scsi  5mb :)
<dr_willis> Minataku,  one of their Purty "grey" imacs shen they had all the colors a few years back
<Minataku> dr_willis: Can always open it up and replace it with a larger one
<Minataku> dr_willis: Coo
<titanix88> dr_willis : it's a kubuntu support channel! REmember?
<dr_willis> ppc 500mhz DVD drive.  my mom may want it however for her email/web surfing. it aint much of an imac - but it does have osx on it.
<dr_willis> Kubuntu PPC runs on it. :)
<Minataku> dr_willis: Heehee
<dr_willis> ppc support got dropped dident it?
<Minataku> Thankfully there are other distros still with PPC support
<titanix88> dr_willis: bebebe...>(
<dr_willis> I SO should of put Kubuntu on the wifes new laptop and told her  it was WindiowsVista
<Minataku> I believe Debian supports all of 'em
<Yatsu> I originally had gnome but decided it was time to get rid of gnome, so I installed kde
<Minataku> I know NetBSD supports almost anything
<payam> what the hell is SO?
<Yatsu> Kde is working much better for some reason
<dr_willis> SO ?
<Minataku> The word "so" in caps for emphasis
<marta> i have grub +  kubuntu and windows, and i want to reinstall windows keeping intact my kubunto OS what should i do first?
<dr_willis> Star Office ?
<titanix88> dr_willis: how come ur wife not be in this channel(since u talk a lot abt her ;)
<hatta> hey, is it possible to have kubuntu do a lazy unmount (like umount -l) when ejecting the CD?
<Minataku> dr_willis: He was referring to [14:23:45]  dr_willis I SO should of put Kubuntu on the wifes new laptop and told her  it was WindiowsVista
<dr_willis> titanix88,  she used to hang in yahoo Chat rooms - she never talked.. just listened to everyone else.. *how dull*
<Minataku> Heehee
<dr_willis> heh heh.
<dr_willis> "For sure dude! like we had this big wave ! and it was So Gnarley!"
<arne_> hy
<hatta> I really hate tracking down wtf ever has /cdrom open
<Yatsu> Hmm my ati card came up as restricted hardware, but the 3d acceleration still works
<payam> what ois SO?
<titanix88> marta: u should first backup every important doc first, then install windows & kubutu whoissshhh....reinstall it.
<hatta> I've never had a problem with umount -l, I don't see why kubuntu doesn't do it by default
<dr_willis> payam,  a way people speak   "she was SO! HOT!"
<marta> but reinstalling windows will keep kubuntu ?
<payam> why did you write with big  word then?
<titanix88> payam: where did u get it :-?
<payam> waite
<llutz> marta: it will overwrite grub
<dr_willis> <Minataku> The word "so" in caps for emphasis
<llutz> !grub|marta
<ubotu> marta: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<payam> here
<payam>  I SO should of put Kubuntu on the wifes new laptop and told her  it was WindiowsVista
<marta> dual boot will disapear
<titanix88> marta : windows literally wipes out the boot sector :(
<llutz> marta: follow ubotu to reinstall grub after installation
<llutz> marta: and, surprise, dual-boot works again :)
<Minataku> Heehee
<marta> OK
<Minataku> Yeah, Windows is an ass
<titanix88> llutz: it did not work for me cause i had my / in a logical partition. :(
<llutz> Minataku: no, just kind of blind
<Minataku> No, it's an ass
<dr_willis> Minataku,  an ASS!
<Minataku> It used to deliberately destroy OS/2 Boot Manager partitions
<angasule> a donkey?
<Minataku> It may still do so
<llutz> titanix88: that usually makes no difference
<titanix88> llutz : even vista ignores linux. What do u say? it's tactical ignorence?
<Minataku> angasule: Think of the colloquial definition
<llutz> titanix88: wtf is vista? ;)
<Minataku> titanix88: Absolute fear
<Minataku> That's what it is
<GrueTamer> no, its tactical ignorance
<GrueTamer> titanix88 is absolutely right
<dr_willis> llutz,  the new flagship of the borg!
<angasule> Ilokaasu: it's 'sight' in spanish, and sounds similar to the spanish word for 'BS'
<angasule> Minataku: let me remain ignorant of your dirty talk :P
<Minataku> dr_willis: Except instead of a cube made out of pipes and framework and such
<Minataku> Vista is a cube made out of garbage
<Minataku> But it's their largest one so far!
<dr_willis> with a glossy front end
<Minataku> And all the crushed glass and flecks of metal make it look all shiny
<BluesKaj> marta , you may have a hidden grub menu afterwards , so you can fix that by editing the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<GrueTamer> Vista is a patched version of xp which is a patched version of 2000 which is an upgrade over 98 which is what 95 shouldve been which was a downstep from 3.1 which was the last step before DOS started to get eliminated
<MaTiAz> GrueTamer: Uh no
<Minataku> Wrong
<dr_willis> which was a ripoff of cpm?
<MaTiAz> Windows 2000 is an upgrade of NT
* Minataku nods
<GrueTamer> oh, right, my bad
<Minataku> NT and 32 were never one and the same
<fdoving> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<MaTiAz> Yeah
<GrueTamer> that was a dumb mistake :)
<angasule> I want a KDE DVD authoring program!
<angasule> Minataku: write one for me now
<BluesKaj> the offtopic policeman is back ! :) ...hi fdoving
<fdoving> angasule: seen kmediafactory ?
<Minataku> angasule: It won't write DVDs... or anything else
<Minataku> Is that okay?
<Minataku> If so, I'll get right on it
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> Seriously, though, sorry, not gonna happen X3
<angasule> Minataku: but will it have the word 'author' in the name?
<BluesKaj> angasule, http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Tovid_changelog
<fdoving> hi blueskaj :)
<BluesKaj>  :)
<angasule> BluesKaj: that uses Tcl/Tk, are you kidding me?
<BluesKaj> no angasule ,it works and works well
<dr_willis> Darn Young Kids with their Fancy Smanchy  languages!
<dr_willis> Comal was good enough for me!
<angasule> BluesKaj: 'no'? It says right there it uses Tkinter
<titanix88> angasule : my dumb brain , but dvd authoring means  :-?
<GrueTamer> probably means makin dvd's
<dr_willis> angasule,  'no hes not kidding you'
<angasule> making DVD-video
<BluesKaj> angasule, they have a room here #tovid
<angasule> dr_willis: COBOL for teh win :P
<MaTiAz> LOLCode pwns everything :)
<angasule> a program to make the menus is the important bit, and it must ouput a .iso ready to burn by k3b
<dr_willis> its really amazing the # of computer languages out there
<titanix88> GrueTamer: So how true a gamer r u?
<angasule> hehe LOLCODE is great :)
<BluesKaj> it transcodes, authors, makes and burns dvd
<MaTiAz> CAN I HAS STDIO? etc. :)
<BluesKaj> it transcodes, authors, makes and burns dvd
<angasule> BluesKaj: I don't care, I want a KDE or at least Qt program
<BluesKaj> it has a gui as well
<dr_willis> id rather have a tool that works.. then worry about  what its using
<Minataku> Heh
<llutz> angasule:maybe  qdvdauthor
<Minataku> It'll be called "I could crap a better DVD"
<titanix88> hey everyone let's go offtopic & bash vista!!!! :))
<Minataku> Or crapdvd for short
<dr_willis> titanix88,  lets go to #debian and bash vista! :P
<Minataku> Sorry, I'm playing Forza Motorsport 2 and I hate pausing mid-race
<BluesKaj> devede works , but I haven't bothered with it since discovering tovid
<angasule> hmmm, the adept search sucks terrible
<one> where could i find the file, the k-menu entrys are stored in ?
<dr_willis> i dont think its a single file one
<dr_willis> what are you trying to do exactly one ?
<one> dr_willis i want to copy the file to another kubuntu
<fdoving> one: .desktop files make up the kmenu, is it a specific applications entry you're looking for?
<one> dr_willis the installed programms are the same but i wanna the same kmenu :-)
<one> fdoving no i just need to copy all entrys ;-)
<one> there is no .desktop ?
<fdoving> one: /usr/share/applnk/ and /usr/share/applications/
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<titanix88> BluesKaj, dr_willis: come offtopic.it's getting interesting :)
<hatta> what does kubuntu do when it mounts a cdrom?
<hatta> it's not just issuing a mount command right?
<hatta> because I notice the CD icon gets repositioned if I just enter a mount command
<hatta> is there a kde command that mounts the cdrom?
<dr_willis> hatta,  not that i am aware of.
<llp78> theres a shell command to mount not sure about kde - it auto mounts
<dr_willis> go to media:// and see whats in there?
<dr_willis> or was it media:/ or
<hatta> yeah it mounts ok, but if I do a lazy unmount it doesn't automount after that
<hatta> so I have to manually mount it, which makes it forget the position of the CDROM icon on the desktop
<xzeta> Algum tc comigo?
<xzeta> Oi
<llp78> xzeta: hello
<xzeta> falas portugus?
<llp78> noa
<hatta> hey I figured it out
<llp78> you need to find the kubuntu support for your country
<titanix88> xzeta: it
<hatta> to mount the cdrom with kde from the command line, do: dcop kded mediamanager mount /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_CDROM
<hatta> dcop is awesome <3
<titanix88> is an international channel.
<blekos> hello, my amarok doesnt scan my hd with my mp3 properly any ideas?
<titanix88> hatta: what the hell!!?? u found.
<BluesKaj> !pt | xzeta
<ubotu> xzeta: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<titanix88> blekos: what do u mean properly?
<xzeta> #ubuntu-br
<blekos> well, i scan the directory, where i have my mp3, but when i search for a couple of them in amarok they are not there
<Admiral_Chicago> blekos: do you have mp3 support for amarok
<Admiral_Chicago> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<blekos> yest
<blekos> yes
<xzeta> Me ajuda a entender essa programa?
<blekos> how can i see how many files are in my collection?
<Admiral_Chicago> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<titanix88> blekos: amarok lists files by tagg. not by their name.
<xzeta> Help em portugus-br!
<blekos> no objection to that, but the songs i'm looking for are available in banshee...
<BluesKaj> !br | xzeta
<ubotu> xzeta: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<becky> hi
<titanix88> blekos: maybe they are listed in different catagory(e.g. i have a album with diff artist tag & it's filed to "different Artists" album)
<xzeta> Obriado! <Bluekaj>
<plugs> I have a fairly new ATI graphics card, and its onboard fan is broken. Is this a big deal?
<dr_willis> with newer cards.. yes it can be
<dr_willis> id at least place a fan in the case blowing on it.
<plugs> okay, cool.
<becky> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop - xorg.conf has 1280x800 as it should, but X keeps loading in 1024x768.
<eljefe> has anyone's update from today (or recently) stopped the DMA on their DVD drive?
<darryl_> Is there a way to tell what program is accessing my sound card?  I closed xmms and i keep hearing music playing, I have verifed that xmms is not running in the processes, but music keeps playing, sounds like its "buffered" and stuck in a loop.  How can I check for whats using the sound card and kill the process?
<eljefe> K3B gave me this error message today: DMA disabled on device DVDRW  Anyone know why?
<BluesKaj> close all browser pages first of all, darryl_ :)
<dsmith> Hey All
<darryl_> BluesKaj: you think its a browser?  Music was playing from xmms ....
<dsmith> Was wondering if anyone can help me with a configuration in Kbunutu 7.04 x64
<darryl_> BluesKaj: heh - now that makes no sense, killed firefox music stoped, but I was never playing music in firefox.....
<BluesKaj> adverts darryl_
<BluesKaj> some site launched an ad with music
<darryl_> BluesKaj: yea... but interesting thing... I was not on any site tha that had ads "at least that I was aware of" - and funny thing is it was playing the same music as one of the MP3's I was listening to in xmms heh!  Strange....
<titanix88> eljefe: try "sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/cdrom"
<titanix88> eljefe: i guess ur DVDRW in /dev/cdrom
<superbear> could someone please post me the openldap init-script (/etc/init.d/slapd)
<BluesKaj> amarok may have done an auto-tag with the song cddb
<BluesKaj> or xmmms rather
<titanix88> eljefe: it can be also in /dev/dvd
<llp78> Amarok is not user friendly - what other alternatives are good
<llutz> llp78: define "userfriendly"
<BluesKaj> amarok is fine imo ...very good streaming
<Sakkath> Does kubuntu come with xgl too?
<titanix88> llp78: u r really crazy to say that!
<BluesKaj> mp3 radio is all i need
<llp78> well -  the only way i can load albums is by drop and drag - i cant just select a directory/album for it to play from
<dsmith> What exactly do I need to do to get Amarok to play mp3s?
<llp78> there is no buttons for play/next track etc
<pauljw> click on the mp3 file, amarok should load and play
<llp78> pause - you hae to select them from the drop down
<BluesKaj> dsmith, find an mp3 , load it into amarok ...amarok will then DL and install the plugin with a few mopuse clicks
<dsmith> Ok, I'll try it
<BluesKaj> mp3 plugin that is
<titanix88> llp78:select files tab & do ur job. i love from library though.
<llutz> llp78: you seem to have a different amarok than me
<llutz> llp78: double.click on album in collection loads it into playlist, buttons are beneath that list or right-click on tray-icon
<dsmith> Ok, I get a box that says "No mp3 support" but it seems to lock up the program when I click on the box
<andreamordini> salve a tutti. ho installato sia gnome sia kubuntu. come si fa a settare quello di default?
<BluesKaj> dsmith, when you clicked play ?
<llutz> !it| andreamordini
<ubotu> andreamordini: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dsmith> is there a package I can download and install via Adept?
<titanix88> hi hendaus :)
<llp78> ok its not rocket science with amarok as other player like media player on vista etc
<andreamordini> i'm sorry bye
<titanix88> "llp78 there is no buttons for play/next track etc" s/he is really crazy!! :)
<llutz> llp78: ah, you just want to play the troll tonight
<llp78> know i mean - i cant work it out
<llp78> sorry for the confusing you
<llutz> llp78: s/confusing/make me laughing/
<binks_> my amarok doesnt even start up it hangs for a while then nothing
<binks_> if i open in terminal i get no output hmm its broke
<llp78> llutz: sorry but - when i go to `files` its blank and i cant browse:
<llutz> llp78: change the path or use" collection" if you configured it
<titanix88> llutz:excuse me, but... i wanna be TROLL.Pls. ms. tell me how...!!! 0_0
<llp78> how do I use collection? again it is empty  and cannot browse
<llutz> llp78: use the arrows on top or enter the path into the shown field
<llutz> llp78: to navigate
<titanix88> llp78: configured ur collection properly?
<llutz> llp78: enter config-menue -> collection and set up the path there
<llp78> llutz: thanks so much - im no troll i was getting confused with the spilt screen - i now know how to load an album and thanks for your help - many thanks to you and  fuck you titanix88
<binks_> llp78: not needed m8
<llp78> he was calling me a troll for NO reason::
<llp78> i just needed help that was all
<binks_> i agree but kids come in this chan
<titanix88> llp78: hey i was the one to tell about configureing collection...:)
<llp78> about what!
<titanix88> llp78: it was plain joke. Who knew u would mind? :)
<binks_> llp78: just watch the language thats all i ask
<llp78> yea for sure - titanix88 just wound me up calling me a troll
<llp78> ok joke taken no offence:
<titanix88> llp78: sorry then!! :)
<dsmith> BluesKaj, the mp3 trick you told me, didnt work
<llp78> thanks again for the help - i could not work out how to do it - thats what this chans here for -
<llp78> titanix88: no worries
<BluesKaj> yes dsmith i know ...looking for the answer
<dsmith> Oh, alright, thanks
<titanix88> llp78: anyway AMAROK is great!!
<llutz> llp78: strange way of asking for help, just to  devaluate a thing:)
<dsmith> but I can play mp3s with Xmms
<binks_> vlc is the best media player but jinzora is the best library
<llp78> ok my comment was out of order, but its not user friendly imho
<llutz> llp78: "userfriendly" depends on the user :)
<llp78> i ment as in how to do things
<llp78> im a windows junkie
<binks_> ok guys off topic now its kubuntu channel please leave it
<llp78> and have been for 10 years
<titanix88> llutz: me agree.
<llp78> i do aswell - now i know how to use it - but for me it was not obvious
<llutz> llp78: linux isn't windows
<llp78> i know that - and linux is far better
<BluesKaj> dsmith, in the run command /usr/lib/amarok . click on install-mp3
<llp78> its just knowing how to use it to your advantage
<titanix88> BluesKaj dsmith maybe the distro version matters.
<dsmith> hmmm
<BluesKaj> hehe , i don't have any mp3's to test it
<dsmith> I honestly dont know if there is much of the differences of 32bit vs 64bit,
<BluesKaj> did you try the suggestion , dsmith
<BluesKaj> ?
<dsmith> Yes
<dsmith> didnt work
<titanix88> dsmith : tried installing"libxine-extracodecs"?
<dsmith> oh, I didnt know about that, I can try it quick
<BluesKaj> it says in the tutorials, to go to the amarok director ...whatever that is
<dsmith> that made it work! thanks! Titanix88
<emilsedgh> hi people, I just want to say that my Konqueror is really buggy, even when I click on a File/Folder it crashs, and note that my upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 is not completed, but whole kdebase is upgraded.
<titanix88> dsmith: np :)
<emilsedgh> im getting "konqueror: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkonq.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN11KIconEffect14visualActivateEP7QWidget5QRectP7QPixmap" error
<titanix88> emilsedgh : konq is buggy by default :(
<dsmith> thank you for trying BluesKaj
<jussi01> gah, anyone had the problem of the home directory taking ages to access? mine currently takes 15-30 seconds to be able to access it... anyone got a solution?
<emilsedgh> titanix88: as much that? I cannot open a file/folder!
<jussi01> emilsedgh: sounds like a theme prob....maybe
<emilsedgh> jussi01: im on Domino, let me change that and try
<titanix88> hey BluesKaj ,me & dr_willis seems most talkative around #kubuntu hah... :)
<emilsedgh> jussi01: no success, i tried Keramik
<jussi01> emilsedgh: Im not sue then sorry... have you tried googling the exact error?
<BluesKaj> glad you were able to help dsmith , titanix88 ... i was overlooking the obvious again  :)
<emilsedgh> jussi01: no, I think i will get no success, but i will try
<jussi01> emilsedgh: often googling the exact error will come up with something on a forum or so...
<emilsedgh> jussi01: no, nothing.i should upgrade my whole system and then see if things crash
<titanix88> BluesKaj: as u call urself semi-noob like myself u can have this handy: www.tldp.org
<jussi01> emilsedgh: yeah, thats the best idea
<felzix_> hey, what does "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!" mean?
<felzix_> it appears to be lagging the computer insanely
<Dougwiser> wow cool
* jussi01 is heading to bed...night all
<felzix_> great, now the laptop won't boot at all...
* felzix_ is going to recommend a new computer
<titanix88> netsplit,netsplit,netsplit,NETSPLIT!!!!
<eljefe> titanix88: i know how to turn it on, thanks; I am wondering why it was turned off with this update
<mthead_> #ubuntu-laptop
<titanix88> eljefe: no idea. BUT anyway u got it fixed,that's good.
<eljefe> titanix88: yep, thanks!
<arttt> hello
<titanix88> arttt: hi!
<titanix88> eljefe:np :)
<ubuntu_> hello
<allysan> Hey everyone, I just installed Kubuntu and the firefox, thunderbird, and gaim packages aren't in the Add/Remove programs list... can anyone help me get them?
<Admiral_Chicago> allysan: look in adept
<allysan> looked there also, no dice
<titanix88> allysan: try adept.
<allysan> I looked there, all i've got is the firefox english language package
<allysan> which is a tad odd, i must say
<titanix88> allysan 0_.
<allysan> True story sir
<angasule> allysan: have you tried checking in the console? 'apt-cache search thunderbird'?
<allysan> "Thunderbird English language/region package"
<allysan> is all that comes up, ditto Firefox
<titanix88> allysan what version (dapper or feisty)?
<allysan> Feisty
<titanix88> allysan can't help.
<allysan> titanix88: thanks anyways sir
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Admiral_Chicago> that should work...
<allysan> Tried that too
<allysan> ditto thunderbird
<allysan> it said..
<Admiral_Chicago> what is the output
<allysan> "package thunderbird (or firefox) is not available but is referred to by anohter package. This may mean that the package has been obsoleted or is only available from another source"
<allysan> I also tried sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird and mozilla-firefox
<titanix88> allysan: try "sudo apt-get update" .
<Admiral_Chicago> allysan: what do your sources.list look like
<Admiral_Chicago> pastebin them
<allysan> one sec
<titanix88> 
<allysan> well look at that, apt-get update worked, thank you very much sir
<titanix88> hey someone can paste a clear line here!!! that can be used as an vulnerability!!! :(or my dumb hacking mind :)
<titanix88> allysan i guess now u can install firefox etc?
<allysan> titanix88: Yes sir, really appreciate everyone's help
<Admiral_Chicago> eh titanix88 what?
<allysan> Admiral_chicago: apt-get update worked, thank you
<Admiral_Chicago> good allysan
<titanix88> 
<titanix88> 
<titanix88> 
<titanix88> 
<titanix88> 
<titanix88> 
<titanix88> 
<titanix88> 
<Admiral_Chicago> titanix88: stop that
<titanix88> see!!!
<Admiral_Chicago> what amd i seeing?
<titanix88> Admiral_Chicago: i just discovered an irc vulnerability! :(noo, just kidding...:)
<Dr_Willis> hmmmm
<titanix88> Dr_Willis wb.
<Dr_Willis> Went do da store.. made me some Spagattitittitititittiiiiieeee
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> restraining my self from a 2nd helping
<hatta> does anyone here use a TV as a 2nd X screen?
<Dr_Willis> hatta:  yes all the time
<hatta> I'm trying to find a video player that will display to :0.1 and has a queue
<hatta> cause if I rightclick on a bunch of files and open with mplayer, they all display to :0.1 but they all do it at the same time
<titanix88>  :0.1 means?
<hatta> kaffeine handles multiple files properly, but it doesn't display to :0.1
<hatta> :0.1 is my second X screen
<hatta> :0.0 is the first
<titanix88> hatta: tried vlc?
<hatta> vlc doesn't want to enqueue them either
<hatta> it just opens them all at the same time
<MaTiAz> VLC is really skippy for playing videos for me, Kaffeine plays the exact same videos absolutely fine
<titanix88> hatta: u can bring a playlist with ctrl+P
<Dr_Willis> mplayer dosent do the playlist selectin that way I guess.
<Dr_Willis> is the core of the problem
<hatta> right, so I'm looking for an alternative
<hatta> but nothing else wants to display to :0.1
<Dr_Willis> or use the proper playlist stuff. i guess
<Dr_Willis> I mainly put MythTV frontend on the tv.
<hatta> hm, that might work
<Dr_Willis> i told mythtv to stay on the left side monitor (tv) aint messed with anythting else.
<hatta> nice
<Dr_Willis> i am using nvidia + twinview
<titanix88> hatta: maybe u need totem(although i don't believe it even in my dreams :)
<hatta> yeah that's what I do too
<hatta> does that work without a backend?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Spybot serach and destroy just tagged my directory called 'warez' as a potential security risk :)
<titanix88> hatta gstreamer.
<hatta> titanix88, what about it?
<titanix88> hatta it's(Totem) really simple & realllly stupid(it comes default with ubuntu)!!! I don't like it.
<hatta> yeah but I use kde
<titanix88> hatta but they say gstreamer is going to be the ultimate multimedia framework for free world.
<titanix88> hatta i have kde,gnome & xfce. they don't conflict & also runs every app.
<hatta> hm, that's not so much to install I'll check it out
<hatta> yeah I just don't want too many libraries in memory at once
<hatta> that's when things really start to drag
<titanix88> hatta i got 256MB. what about u?Still afraid?
<allysan> I have one more question for you folks and it's a bit tougher... it seems I can't get the sound on my Lenovo R60e to work... I believe it is a drivers issue, but I'm not sure.  Anyone got any ideas?
<hilz> VMWare on Feisty anyone?
<hilz> Was anyone successful installing VMWare server on feisty ?
<hatta> hm I dont see any way to make totem display on :0.1
<titanix88> hatta i told u it's stupid.
<titanix88> hatta: but there are 3 tv out options i see!!!
<fdoving> hatta: in a terminal: 'DISPLAY=:0.1 totem'
<Dr_Willis> i use vmeare server under feisty
<Dr_Willis> I think there was some tweak i had to do.. but its been a while
<Dr_Willis> may of been fixed by now
<titanix88> hatta : btw u will have to install gstreamer-plugins-bad & gstreamer-plugins-ugly to get proprietary formats working.
<hatta> what's needed is a playlist daemon
<hatta> so I can enqueue files to it, and have it launch mplayer as needed
<Dr_Willis> most players are scriptable from the command line to do that i belive
<titanix88> hatta maybe script it urself.
<Dr_Willis> playerwhatever -addtoque whatever
<hatta> I tried mplayer -enqueue but it still opened a new instance for each file
<Dr_Willis> read the docs some more i guess..  :() i dont use mplayer in that fashion much if ever
<titanix88> btw mplayers developers r only concerned about supporting  all formats but not gui or usability.
<titanix88> hatta write a script that kills any previous instance and open a new one.
<hatta> well I'd want to queue it
<hatta> the best solution would be something like mpd for video files
<allysan> Does anyone know where I can get audio drivers for a Lenovo R60e
<titanix88> damn M player i say(it shows files in /sm/sm mode to select >(
<titanix88> allysan try googling.
<allysan> Have, it doesn't seem to be a common problem
<blekos> is there a better alternative to picasa for linux?
<titanix88> blekos no but worse are like digikam(kde) & fspot(gnome).
<blekos> no, these are really bad. Especially if you like taking a lot of pics
<hatta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42122
<hatta> I think that might do what I want
<blekos> i think linux in that point...
<minty> hey uys tring to work beryl n it came up with this . . . cant find x libraries n e 1 care to explain
<titanix88> anyone tried beagle desktop search? it's way too kool!
<titanix88> have anyone tried beagle desktp search? it's way too kool!!
<hatta> shit, kubuntu's vlc doesn't appear to have the --no-wxwin-embed option
<mantan> I have no sound. How do I change this?
<Danker> Hi
<mantan> I have no sound. How do I change this?
<Danker> Can you suggest good screen/window recording/capturing software on linux? :)
<titanix88> bye everyone.
<titanix88> Danker istanbul ofcourse
<titanix88> bye everyone.
<llutz> Danker: recordmydesktop or wink
<Danker> thanks ;)
<Danker> I'll search ir repositories ;)
<llutz> Danker: wink isn't in
<alexey> Hello all :) Is there any document describing how to update (K)ubuntu with no internet connection?
<mantan> my sound isn't working, anyone know how to go about getting it working?
<alexey> mantan: what soundcard do you have?
<mantan> dunno, how do I check?
<alexey> mantan: let me think of it a little...
<_4strO> mantan: lspci
<mantan> what is Ispci?
<_4strO> mantan: type in a console : lspci | grep audio
<virusavirusa> :)
<alexey> mantan: lspci | grep audio
<BluesKaj> mantan, this is good tutorial will get everything working for you : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dolby_Digital_Out_(AC3,_SPDIF)
<virusavirusa> lspci shows pci devices installed on ur computer
<alexey> 2 all: Is there any document describing how to update (K)ubuntu with no internet connection?
<_4strO> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<mantan> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Aud
<mantan> io Controller (rev 02)
<_4strO> mantan: sis you verify sound is active in kmix ?
<_4strO> did*
<mantan> and where do I check in kmix?
<alexey> mantan: did you try to adjust volume via it's control in the rigth bottom screen corner ?
<greg_g> mantan: offtopic: what is the origin of your handle?
<_4strO> the green led on master and PCM
<_4strO> and the volume
<mantan> yes
<alexey> mantan: do you see bright-green (nt dark-green) leds near Master and PCM volume controls?
<mantan> greg_g: origin of what?
<mantan> yes
<greg_g> mantan: offtopic: I ask because I just watched Spike Lee's Banboozle, where a main character changed his name to that, in reference to this guy http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mantan_Moreland
<greg_g> mantan: "handle" is a word for "other persona" in this case an "online persona"
<alexey> mantan: did you try to increase volume with Master and PCM volume controls?
<dr_willis> Linux-tan :)
<mantan> greg_g: Chances are, that's where the name came from because I got it from a song by K-os
<dr_willis> and here i was thinking he was Just a tan person.
<BluesKaj> greg_g, we're trying to help mantan with his sound probs ...lets stay with the subject at hand
<greg_g> BluesKaj: touche
<mantan> Alexey:yes
<elkark0ma> hola a todos
<_4strO> yop
<greg_g> sorry for the offtopic, it is just that the movie was powerful, so yeah, been on the mind all day... but back to the issue
<alexey> mantan: Ok... Did the sound work before (for example, in other OS)?
<mantan> It works just fine inXP
<_4strO> mantan: then look in K / system settings / sound system / hardware
<mantan> what am I looking for in specific?
<mantan> in there
<_4strO> audio peripheral is on automatic choice ?
<_4strO> mantan: with wich type of audio file are you trying your sound ?
<mantan> Flash, but it won'
<_4strO> ...
<mantan> Flash, but it won't work with other things either
<allysan> I'm having the same problem as Mantan
<_4strO> try to test with the option in the K / system settings / sound system /  general page
<allysan> no sound
<allysan> I tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332472
<mantan> I'm not getting anything from it
<allysan> but it did not work
<hatta> ah so close.. kubuntu's vlc lacks the option --playlist-enqueue
<dr_willis> heh odd.
<allysan> Nobody knows huh?
<alexey> did pressing Test Sound button give any sound?
<mantan> no
<yo> Bonsoir tout le modne
<_4strO> yop
<yo> il faut parler franais ou anglais ?
<yo> =)
<_4strO> anglais :p
<BluesKaj> mantan , try 'alsamixer' in the terminal and unmute any sliders by pressing 'M'
<yo> ok sir :)
<yo> i want to install my sound card on Kubuntu
<_4strO> lool
<alexey> mantan: try to do this: select Sound devise: alsa on the secont tab
<yo> i don't know how to do this :(
<yo> alsa ?
<alexey> mantan: try to do this: then press Allpy
<mantan> one of the bars in alsamixer was off, I'm going to try and play summat with it on
<mantan> nope, still not working with the change
<Allysan> When you select ALSA under "select device" in the Sound System, should you have anything else checked?
<yo> and me ?
<avalon> Is there a way I can PERMANENTLY delete a file? Every time I try deleting a file from my harddrive, it moves it to a hidden folder called trash.root or trash.1 and I can't delete it
<yo> how can i know what is the brand of my sound card ?
<yo> i have a tx 1020 ea HP
<Allysan> Check your device manager, yo
<_4strO> avalon: shift + suppr
<yo> oki
<dr_willis> avalon:  shift click, or somthing like that..
<yo> thx
<trakinas> yo: lspci
<yo> ?
<dr_willis> or clean out the trash :)
<trakinas> yo: nevemind. lspci is a command line to check your devices.
<yo> ah ok =)
<_4strO> yo: lspci | grep audio
<yo> it's the thirst time i use linux, i am a windowsian =)
<yo> and whaouuu it's good :)
<alexey> mantan: please tell what says: dmesg | grep alsa
<Allysan> alexey: after we select ALSA in Sound System, should anything else be checked?
<mantan> alexey: what?
<yo> eheh a=I have a lot of things but not audio line :(
<_4strO> yo: lspci | grep audio
<yo> YES !
<yo> 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<jzilla> hello all - im am currently using opensuse10.2 and I was just looking for some feedback on switching to kubuntu.... like... is it worth it?
<BluesKaj> jzilla, YES!
<yo> lspci | grep -i audio ;)
<alexey> Allysan: no, just press Apply
<trakinas> well... im kind of having troubles with my dvd device on kubuntu.... ?(
<icf7> jzilla: You may want to get an /independent/ opionion in #opensuse ;)
<Allysan> Yes, it's wonderful, except I can't seem to make sound work
<yo> so with that, i do what !, :)
<trakinas> *:(
<jzilla> well i figured ppl here would be pro switcing ;o
<trakinas> yo: look for your ALSA module for it.
<alexey> mantan: please type in console: dmesg | grep alsa
<BluesKaj> I used suse10 .1 ....the yast thing was broken all the time , the repos in kubuntu are very stable
<mantan> it's being really slow about restarting my sound
<mantan> alexey: I did and nothing happend
<mantan> typing just dmesg works though
<yo> trakinas : how !,
<jzilla> if suse uses yast, what would be the equiv in kubuntu?
<yo> what is ALSA =)
<Allysan> ALSA is Advanced Linux Sound Architecture
<yo> okiii
<llutz> jzilla: there is nothing equiv
<yo> and where I can found it ?
<alexey> mantan: that could be a problem with newest sound card built-in into your PC motherboard
<Allysan> mantan: mine is being slow too
<alexey> mantan: I mean - a problem with integrated sound card
<_4strO> llutz: konqueror settings:/ :p
<felzix_> google toolbar bookmarks aren't working for FF.  It just says "Downloading Bookmarks..."
<llutz> jzilla: which doesn't mean, that anybody misses something like yast :)
<yo> where i can found Alsa ? :)
<trakinas> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<xanatoscraven> wtf... why does the yast screenshot on wikipedia have a pineapple icon @.@
<jzilla> llutz: how are packages managed then?
<trakinas> yo: you probably only need the module (driver). just look for it on the repository
<llutz> jzilla: apt-get or some tools using it (adebt, synaptic etc.)
<jzilla> from the term?
<yo> lol where is the "repository" explain :)
<yo> i understand nothing lol
<llutz> jzilla: console or gui, what you like
<jzilla> haha sold
<jzilla> i love using the console
<yo> ubotu : ok the option was checked :)
<llutz> jzilla: you know apt4rpm?
<jzilla> i do not
<alexey> mantan: tell the result for this Help page : /etc/ppp/chap-secrets
<trakinas> yo: well... open adpet on K -> System
<llutz> jzilla: ok, thats a similar thing for rpm-based distros (like suse)
<alexey> mantan: tell the result for this Help page : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<alexey> mantan: /etc/ppp/chap-secrets - that was a typo
<greg_g> ok, ontopic question: how do I change to kdm from gdm.  I tried changing the file /etc/X11/default-display-manager to point to /usr/bin/kdm but after a cntrl-alt-backspace, still gdm
<yo> trakinas : yes okiii and after :)
<dr_willis> greg_g:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<greg_g> thanks
<dr_willis> i think thats right. :)
<greg_g> it asked me to select which one I want, selected kdm (was already highlighted)
<trakinas> yo: nvidia alsa or smth like that
<greg_g> going to restart x
<yo> yes thx i'm looking for
<yo> no nvidia alsa
<trakinas> so, only alsa modules
<yo> yes but i have a lot of module alsa :)
<trakinas> hehe! one sec
<yo> =)
<greg_g> dr_willis: didn't work
<greg_g> I am confused
<dr_willis> greg_g:  you may of confused it by your earelier tweaking
<dr_willis> greg_g:  select gdm, then  go back and select kdm perhaps
<trakinas> yo: btw, have you tried running alsaconf
<yo> btw ?
<yo> alsaconf
<yo> no i tried nothing :)
<trakinas> yo: by the way
<trakinas> yo: so, open konsole and type? sudo alsaconf
<yo> what is a konsole ?
<yo> i'm joking ;)
<greg_g> dr_willis: should I do a dpkg-reconfigure gdm maybe?
<yo> root@huemul:~# sudo alsaconf
<yo> sudo: alsaconf: command not found
<yo> :(
<trakinas> yo: so, open konsole and type? sudo alsa*tab*
<trakinas> heehhehhe
<allysan> Ack
<allysan> I somehow managed to delete my soundcard
<allysan> and there isn't a way to enable it in the BIOS
<allysan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332472
<allysan> don't do that ^
<trakinas> weiiiiiird. no alsaconf and i have sound. lol
<yo> i tried to type alsa + tab but nothing :( sudo als it's  equal :(
<yo> :)
<zarate> hey hola
<trakinas> yo: dude, right now, Im kind of out of sugestions. i will reboot my machine in anyway - since im trying to fix my grub menu....
<dr_willis> greg_g:  it should print up the exact same dialog/interface
<zarate> help me with beryl
<greg_g> dr_willis: yeah, figured, just making sure there wasn't something other different about them
<dr_willis> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<yo> trakina ok thanks
<yo> where can i find a solution ?
<trakinas> yo: well, you just need to read smth about installing soundcards. usually, they are automatically installed.
<trakinas> yo: try looking for alsoutils on adpet
<trakinas> or alsaconf.
<yo> yes okiii
<BluesKaj> yo , type alsamixer ...then check the sliders and unmute them with the letter M
<yo> thanks a lot, it's very nice :)
<trakinas> you are welcome
<BluesKaj> open slider = 00
<yo> ! i type alsamixer and i have a space thing :)
<mantan> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Intel&card=ICH+southbridge+HD-audio+and+modem.&chip=ICH6%2C+ICH6M%2C+ICH7%2C+ESB2&module=hda-intel
<ubuntu_> yeah
<mantan> I am having problems with that
<BluesKaj> in the terminal ...use the arrow keys to move the highlight around
<ubuntu_> i managed to set a working internet connection
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_, congrats
<mantan> because the alsa directory already exists, but it won't find it
<yo> what is the slider ?
<yo> because i use my arrow keys
<yo> but after :/
<BluesKaj> yo : try this tutorial , it works very well : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dolby_Digital_Out_(AC3,_SPDIF)
<yo> yes very good thx
<benjamin> hi, is someone using inkscape on kubuntu 7.04?
#kubuntu 2008-05-26
<Nikke2> gah will take forever to open that window :P
<Nikke2> but thanks
<Walzmyn> I think you should have kept gnome until you were sure everything KDE was working
<Walzmyn> Anybody here familiar with the game crossfire? i've just installed it, but can't figure out how to start it
<Nikke2> Walzmyn: it worked for 2 days
<Nikke2> then i remove gnome
<Nikke2> isn't there another iso file less than 650 mb's ?
<Walzmyn> Nikke2, have you tried undoing whatever change you made?
<Nikke2> Walzmyn: yes
<Nikke2> and my nvidia driver is working to
<Walzmyn> Nikke2, I don't know what to tell you.
<Nikke2> please tell me that it is a kubuntu iso less than 650 mb's :)
<Walzmyn> Nikke2, looks like 690 is the smallest I see
<Nikke2> gah
<Nikke2> thats bad
<Nikke2> maybe i can try to reconfigure xorg
<Nikke2> but i dont remember the command
<genii> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<genii> If only doing resolution change add a -phigh in the middle there
<Awsoonn> I have a strange strange thing happening, in my terminal, that is not running any program, I keep getting this error over and over about every 3-5 minutes http://pastebin.com/m33ab692a
<Awsoonn> what the heck is causing an error to be sent to this terminal? and how does it know I'm looking ta it? my current suspission is black magic.
<nosrednaekim> heh.... you probably ran an application from the same virtual terminal
<Walzmyn> Awsoonn, did you forget to do your sacrifices for this month?
<Awsoonn> XD nope I threw gnome in the Volcano just as requested by the Torvolds-sama
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> Awsoonn: try opening a nother terminal and see if they aren't there too
<nosrednaekim> *are
<Awsoonn> they indeed do not follow me.
<Awsoonn> they stay in the one terminal
<nosrednaekim> you have evaded the demons for now :P
<nosrednaekim> we demand your sacrifice of all your MP3's
<Awsoonn> nooooooooooooooooo not the mp3ses!
<Walzmyn> nosrednaekim, that's no problem, i'm sure all his music is in .ogg  :)
<nosrednaekim> I doubt it....
<Rochvellon> hi, does somebody knows wine and mail.ru agent?
<NickPresta> All my music is midi. I love that techno beat ;)
 * Awsoonn is an ipod adoptee
<nosrednaekim> you must burn that on your propane stove as well Awsoonn....
<nosrednaekim> Rochvellon: wine is probably best in #winehq
<Rochvellon> nosrednaekim: thx
<Walzmyn> Anybody here familiar with the game crossfire? i've just installed it, but can't figure out how to start it
<nosrednaekim> how did you install it?
<Walzmyn> adept
<nosrednaekim> Walzmyn: the deb/package name was crossfire?
<Walzmyn> there's a server and a client - $crossfire tries to start one of them, but i'm not sure which
<nosrednaekim> isn't there a help or anything?
<Walzmyn> no, hang on
<Walzmyn> there's crossfire-client, crossfire-server, etc
<genii> nosrednaekim: Yes, crossfire is in the repos
<Walzmyn> i looked at their website, but there's nothing there on starting the game
<genii> Walzmyn: You want the client if connecting to some remote box as server. Other wise you run the server and then the client to connect to it
<nosrednaekim> Walzmyn: ok, run "dpkg -L crossfire-client" and see what the executable in /usr/bin is called
<genii> Their wiki at http://wiki.metalforge.net/doku.php/faq says crossclient is the binary
<Walzmyn> Sorry, supper got ready about the same time the 4 month-old exploded - i'm back
<Walzmyn> nosrednaekim, that dosen't list anything in /usr/bin
<genii> Walzmyn: Perhaps see thir wiki at http://wiki.metalforge.net/doku.php/faq
<Walzmyn> genii, allready there, but haven't found anything
<genii> Walzmyn: Try issuing: crossclient -h
<Walzmyn> ok, i've got the client working in the konsole
<genii> Walzmyn: Looks like you need to specify a server to connect to unless you are running also the server locally
<Walzmyn> genii, well, that was my plan
<Walzmyn> so far all i can get the client to do is tell me i'm giving it the wrong input. going to read up on their wiki now
<genii> Walzmyn: crossfire -server -detach            then         crossclient -server "yourcomputername"
<Walzmyn> thanks
<hulk> ciao a tutti
<shane_> hello,i just installed a game with sudo the comand was sudo apt-get smc  it found and installed it with no errors.my ? is where did it put it lol i cant find it
<nosrednaekim> shane_: try "smc"
<shane_> nosrednaekim: what do u meen by use it i cant find it
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys is there a fuseiso or AcetoneISO for kde4?
<shane_> nosrednaekim: and im not sure how to search it
<nosrednaekim> shane_: try running "smc" from a konsole or run dialog...
<shane_> ok
<nosrednaekim> if that doesn't work... try "dpkg -L smc | grep /usr/bin"
<nosrednaekim> and then run the last part of each line that returns...
<Dr_Bidoof> What's the command to install the kubuntu KDE4 remix?
<nosrednaekim> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<Dr_Bidoof> thanks
<hulk> list
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> nosrednaekim: excuse me, what' the command to installa kde 4 on hardy without kdm becouse I already installed kde3?
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> *install
<nosrednaekim> without kdm-kde4?
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> yes
<nosrednaekim> well, just run that command and when it asks you to choose between kdm and kdm-kde4, choose kdm
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> nosrednaekim: oh yes very thanks, I forgot it :)
<ForzaPalermo> how do remove icons from the kmenu that you have already uninstalled in kde4?
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> ForzaPalermo: we conterraneo (io provincia Enna) mi spiace ma non so aiutarti :D
<ForzaPalermo> Joshua_^_Dunamis, anche io sona d' Enna
<ForzaPalermo> pero abito in America
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> da enna? auhuhuhauhua pazzesco
<ForzaPalermo> si
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> wow
<ForzaPalermo> ho parenti in Enna
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> ancora più conterranei :)
<ForzaPalermo> e anche Calasciabetta
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> no io Aidone
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> conosci questo piccolo paese?
<ForzaPalermo> parle pure inglese?
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> oh yes of course but not very well
<nikke> hey is it possible for me to go to kubuntu from xubuntu ?
<nosrednaekim> sure...
<nikke> without install with kubuntu cd?
<nosrednaekim> "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<ForzaPalermo> haha ok, alore non mi poi autare?
<nosrednaekim> oh... no, you'll have to install first
<nikke> i only have 1 cd available and its a 650 mb and kubuntu is 690
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> ForzaPalermo: no purtroppo ancora non uso molto kde 4
<nosrednaekim> nikke: just trun on overburn... it should be fine..
<nosrednaekim> *turn
<ForzaPalermo> Joshua_^_Dunamis, io lo sto usando, pero non posso vedere il giorno quando esci 4.1
<nikke> are you sure because i only got 1 cd left >P
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> ForzaPalermo: si anche io infatti :)
<nikke> and my install i got now is to much problem... played to much
<ForzaPalermo> ma perche non stai dormendo
<ForzaPalermo> gli sonno i 2
<nosrednaekim> nikke: i'm 99% sure
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> ForzaPalermo: lol si infatti :) beh amo la notte I love the night :)
<nikke> nosrednaekim: i hope you right
<nikke> hehe
<ForzaPalermo> ma che sai un cane lupo
<ForzaPalermo> owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<nikke> i want to play with kubuntu tonight hehe
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> ForzaPalermo: uhuhuhuahuahuahua
<nikke> and this installation i got is just ***** hehe
<nikke> whats overturn?
<nosrednaekim> *overburn
<nikke> overburn
<nosrednaekim> almost all CD's have more than their "rated" capacity
<nosrednaekim> so overburn burns onto that space
<nikke> recomend a program?
<nikke> i got k3b here
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> nosrednaekim: wow, I didn't know it
<ForzaPalermo> ma quante anni tiene?
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> ForzaPalermo: 30 e tu?
<Jucato> !it | ForzaPalermo
<ubottu> ForzaPalermo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> ops
<nosrednaekim> nikke: K3b can do it, yes
<ForzaPalermo> anyone know if kde 4.1 alpha debs have been released
<nosrednaekim> ForzaPalermo: they have not
<ForzaPalermo> 24
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> ubottu: you're right: Excuse me
<ubottu> Joshua_^_Dunamis: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> auhuahuahua
<ForzaPalermo> darn, think they will release it before the final release?
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. they should
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> ForzaPalermo: I read about june or july
<nikke> nosrednaekim: where do i setup overburn?
<nikke> where do i choose it
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> nikke: I think you have just to burn your image
<ForzaPalermo> thank you joshua
<nosrednaekim> nikke: I don't think you choose it... it does it automatically if you put a ISO larger than the CD
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> ForzaPalermo: Now I send you a link with the roadmap
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> ForzaPalermo: http://mimo.netsons.org/index.php/2008/03/05/kde-402-rilasciata/
<ForzaPalermo> thank you joshua
<ForzaPalermo> ah il 29 di julio
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> già
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> ForzaPalermo: How many time do you live in America?
<ForzaPalermo> 24 years
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> auhuahuahu ok
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> ops
<ForzaPalermo> miencha
<ForzaPalermo> ma va fanguo ubottu
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> auhuahuhauhau
<PovAddict> halp
<PovAddict> I have an EPSON Stylus C65
<PovAddict> it was ready to print as soon as I plugged it in, didn't have to configure anything manually (<3)
<PovAddict> but... the extra tools don't work
<PovAddict> like to see ink levels
<PovAddict> I get:
<PovAddict> Cannot open /Stylus C65 read/write: No such file or directory
<albuntu> can anyone tell me how to solve the problem that dolphin has with html files ?
<albuntu> The desktop entry file
<albuntu> /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop
<albuntu> has an invalid menu entry
<albuntu> addAsPodcast.
<PovAddict> :o I get the same albuntu
<albuntu> i saw a temporary way to solve this but i dont want to get problems so i thought if there is a permanent way
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> albuntu: I think dolphin is not a html broseer
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> *browser
<PovAddict> Joshua_^_Dunamis: nope, it's a file browser, and .html are files too
<albuntu> Joshua_^_Dunamis: than dont you think that a short message can tell that ?
<PovAddict> you right click an html file and it gives that error
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> mmm I did not try it
<albuntu> Joshua_^_Dunamis: you cant even put the mouse to a html file
<albuntu> lol
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> really?
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> mmm
<lmartin92isAFK> what's kubuntu super user password default? it didn't let me change this at installation.........
<PovAddict> lmartin92isAFK: there isn't one
<PovAddict> use sudo
<albuntu> lmartin92isAFK: there is no super user pass
<lmartin92isAFK> great
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> lmartin92isAFK: there is no super user password
<Jucato> !root | lmartin92isAFK
<ubottu> lmartin92isAFK: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<lmartin92isAFK> so how should I set it.............
<PovAddict> lmartin92isAFK: you don't
<Jucato> sudo | lmartin92isAFK
<Jucato> !sudo | lmartin92isAFK
<ubottu> lmartin92isAFK: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<PovAddict> as in, shouldn't; use sudo instead
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> lmartin92isAFK: you have to choose a super user passwaord
<lmartin92isAFK> I know, but I won't do finish making super user stuff finished
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> when you install kubuntu
<lmartin92isAFK> I don't get to choose the super user password in newest kubuntu
 * Jucato thinks that sentence didn't make any sense...
<Jucato> lmartin92isAFK: there is *NO* root password in Kubuntu
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> lmartin92isAFK: I got it
<PovAddict> lmartin92isAFK: try your previous sentence again with some real grammar
<Jucato> root user is disabled. use "sudo"
<lmartin92isAFK> ok........... one person says there is none and the other says I set it
<MachinTrucChose> can someone recommend a tool like Daemon Tools or Alcohol 120% on Windows, in order to load cd images in a virtual cd drive?
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> lmartin92isAFK: when you ave to choose the user, the password user is the that used with all sudo actions
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> *have
<albuntu> !iso | MachinTrucChose
<ubottu> MachinTrucChose: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<PovAddict> MachinTrucChose: you use 'mount' for that
<PovAddict> lmartin92isAFK: use 'sudo', which will ask you for your USER password
<lmartin92isAFK> ok.........
<MachinTrucChose> albuntu: I don't want to convert the image, I want to load it in a virtual drive.
<MachinTrucChose> oh
<lmartin92isAFK> I need to set some screen settings and I enter in my password, no password, "user", "root", "admin", and it all fails
<Jucato> lmartin92isAFK: please read first the links that the bot pointed out to you (twice)
<albuntu> MachinTrucChose: use mount. read the begining
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> lmartin92isAFK: yes
<albuntu> !sudo | lmartin92isAFK
<PovAddict> lmartin92isAFK: your user password should have worked
<albuntu> lol
<ubottu> lmartin92isAFK: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<lmartin92isAFK> I'll read the link
<MachinTrucChose> "mount: /home/mimo/aptoncd-20080525-CD1.iso is not a block device (maybe try `-o loop'?)"   what does this mean?
<PovAddict> MachinTrucChose: it means you didn't do exactly what the bot said
<albuntu> !iso | MachinTrucChose
<ubottu> MachinTrucChose: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<albuntu> MachinTrucChose: READ CAREFULLY
<MachinTrucChose> you're right, I'm sorry
<PovAddict> any idea why the printer extra tools don't work?
<genii> MachinTrucChose: Means use syntax like:   sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /isoplace/isoname.iso /place/to/mount
<lmartin92isAFK> ok, I just mistyped my password.................
<genii> If it's a dvd iso use udf and not iso9660
<PovAddict> system settings -> printers -> right click printer -> printer tools -> EPSON Inkjet -> dialog opens and all buttons give the same error
<PovAddict> Cannot open /Stylus C65 read/write: No such file or directory
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> lmartin92isAFK: excuse me for my english, I'm italian: I try to explain you. If you used Debian or other linux distro, there was a root password: Now with sudo, the password you choosed at the installation is that you have to use in all the administration actions and everywhere is requested super user privileges
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> lmartin92isAFK: It's the same password you use to login into kde
<lmartin92isAFK> ok thanks Joshua_^_Dunamis
<PovAddict> Joshua_^_Dunamis: yeah he already said the problem was he mistyped it :P
<MachinTrucChose> albuntu: Adept won't let me add the cdimage folder as a source repo. It's looking for a real CDrom, I get a "please insert a CDrom in the drive" message before I can even enter anything. Looks like I need a proper virtual CDrom after all.
<lmartin92isAFK> and your english isn't all that bad........... I can understand you perfectly
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> lmartin92isAFK: ah ok thanks :)
<PovAddict> MachinTrucChose: if you mount it, you don't tell adept you're adding a CD
<lmartin92isAFK> Joshua_^_Dunamis: np :-)
<albuntu> MachinTrucChose: you have to mount it before
<PovAddict> MachinTrucChose: you just tell it it's a local folder
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> :)
<albuntu> Joshua_^_Dunamis: i am italian too. lol
<MachinTrucChose> I mounted it, and can see the contents of the image in my /fakecd/ folder
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> albuntu: lol :D
<PovAddict> MachinTrucChose: hold on, I never used adept for that
<PovAddict> I always fiddled with sources.list by hand :P
<MachinTrucChose> PovAddict: I didn't know I could use a local folder as a repo. I googled a lot and all the people on Ubuntuforums said the only way was to use AptOnCD
<PovAddict> MachinTrucChose: I have file:/ URLs on my sources.list
<MachinTrucChose> can you paste me one example?
<PovAddict> so yeah
<PovAddict> file:/home/nicolas/ubuntu-dvd harty main restricted
<PovAddict> hardy* :P
 * PovAddict notes the Software Sources dialog is half-translated, and doesn't support unicode correctly - shameful
<albuntu> MachinTrucChose: try sudo apt-get install gmountiso. and use gmountiso to mount isos
<albuntu> or http://www.acetoneteam.org
<crs> Is anyone playing wesnoth? How can i change game language? I changed it but nothing happens. ;/ Do i need to do something special?
<albuntu> crs: try restarting the game
<albuntu> i am not sure anyway
<MachinTrucChose> albuntu: thanks, I had actually used Acetone before, but forgot the name. You can't find it in Kubuntu's "Add/Remove" list, although you can in Ubuntu's.
<PovAddict> crs: there is a #wesnoth
<MachinTrucChose> I'll give that a try if PovAddict's local repo idea doesn't work
<PovAddict> I used the mount -o loop thingy to mount the iso
<PovAddict> then added file:/path/to/mountpoint  to the repo source list
<PovAddict> even more: the .iso is on my Windows (NTFS) partition :)
<albuntu> MachinTrucChose: i am not understading why do you want to use a cd to add as a source list ? cant you update from internet ?
<PovAddict> albuntu: why waste bandwidth updating from internet if he already has a whole iso downloaded?
<MachinTrucChose> albuntu: I have tons of packages from before I formatted/reinstalled, I don't want to download them again. I backed them up before the format.
<crs> albuntu: thanks :)
<albuntu> crs: np
<nikke> nosrednaekim: didnt work
<nikke> goood
<PovAddict> MachinTrucChose: oh you backed up the .debs yourself? not an "official" installation disc?
<albuntu> MachinTrucChose: then consider acetone ISO
<nosrednaekim> errr! sorry
<nikke> dont worry, i run to my friend and get one more
<nikke> hehe
<MachinTrucChose> I added this line to sources.list: file:/home/machin/fakecd hardy main restricted            . Now whenever adept is opened I get a "the database could not be opened, this could be due to misconfiguration etc" error. PoV, can you paste me your sources.list on paste.ubuntu.com?
<nikke> nosrednaekim: but it is possible to get to kubuntu from xubuntu to kubuntu??
<MachinTrucChose> nikke: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<PovAddict> nikke: install 'kubuntu-desktop' package
<PovAddict> MachinTrucChose: if you manually backed up .debs into a CD, that CD won't work as an APT source
<albuntu> nikke: yes. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nikke> okey
<nikke> and then remove all xubuntu things?
<PovAddict> you need the package list and all
<PovAddict> nikke: if you want to...
<albuntu> nikke: you can leave them if you want
<nikke> i dont want.. i want a pure kubuntu
<Jucato> !purekde
<ubottu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<nikke> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<nikke> nice
<MachinTrucChose> PoV: didn't AptOnCD do that? My /fakecd folder has a folder called Packages and a Packages.gz file and a Packages.bz2 file.
<PovAddict> MachinTrucChose: I don't know what AptOnCD is :)
<MachinTrucChose> ok then...should I point sources.list DIRECTLY to the folder with the debs? Or is there something else I need to do?
<nikke> thanks for the help anyway nosrednaekim
<nikke> brb going for a new cd, hehe
<genii> MachinTrucChose: PErhaps put all instead of main restricted, etc
<PovAddict> pasting sources.list
<PovAddict> http://pastebin.ca/1029416
<MachinTrucChose> that's pretty much what I did, directory name excluded.
<Joshua_^_Dunamis> Goodby peaple, I'm going away! 'Night to everybody, Here in Italy is 2.21 a.m. :)
<PovAddict> partial list of files on my disc: http://pastebin.ca/1029418
<MachinTrucChose> how did you create that disc?
<MachinTrucChose> is that the official DVD?
<PovAddict> MachinTrucChose: I didn't; it's the official DVD
<MachinTrucChose> ok
<PovAddict> http://pastebin.ca/1029421 longer list
<MachinTrucChose> there has to be something special about your folder that mine doesn't. I'm going to try AcetoneISO for now, see if tricking Adept into thinking I inserted a real CDrom will work.
<crs> How can I install extra locales?
<MachinTrucChose> crs: it's somewhere in System Settings > Regional
<crs> adept batch crashes while attempt to install new locale ;/
<crs> MachinTrucChose: Do you know what is package name?
<MachinTrucChose> there may be more than one. I know that language-support-xx (where xx is the lang) is one of them. But you might need to get one more.
<PovAddict> I can't believe I'll have to boot into Windows just to check which ink cartridge is the empty one
<matthew> How can I turn down my sound?
<matthew> My laptop speakers... in kde.. it's just loud and everybody hears everything i do in the coffee shop
<MachinTrucChose> you should see a speaker icon in your system tray (bottom right)
<corsair_> damn...false alarm..
<corsair_> i heard shop, and thought it was break time :)
<matthew> MachinTrucChose: yes.. that's all the way at the bottom.. still, it's loud.. seems to make no difference..
<matthew> very loud
<MachinTrucChose> start by stopping the sound. Go to System Settings > Sound and uncheck the "Enable" box
<MachinTrucChose> then you can take it from there
<MachinTrucChose> That wasn't a troubleshooting step, I have no idea what you need to do, but at least people won't give you dirty looks.
<matthew> MachinTrucChose: did that.. still, sound is there and loud--no diff again
<MachinTrucChose> what sound?
<matthew> I am testing by trying to play, "Globulation 2" and the music just starts right away.
<MachinTrucChose> not sure what you can do. Sounds like there's a problem
<matthew> MachinTrucChose: Um.. yea...  I am just doomed, I guess?
<MachinTrucChose> looks like it :P
<MachinTrucChose> did you ever have this problem before?
<matthew> MachinTrucChose: I had it ever since this version of kubuntu..
<matthew> 7.04 I think..
<matthew> How can I check what version of kubuntu I have?
<MachinTrucChose> good question
<MachinTrucChose> no idea
<MachinTrucChose> it's nowhere to be seen
<daskreech> Hey
<daskreech> I'm trying to change the ownership of a file and I'm not allowed to
<daskreech> what gives?
<MachinTrucChose> just root up
<daskreech> sudo chown -R skreech:skreech CD/backup/Dir1/
<MachinTrucChose> ah
<daskreech> chown: changing ownership of `CD/backup/Dir1/': Operation not permitted
<daskreech> Root es denied
<genii> CD implies readonly filesystem
<daskreech> What would cause that?
<daskreech> genii: Naw it's just an Empty DIR I keep in my home folder
<genii> Even root can't make a CD writeable....
<daskreech> Normally I mount CDs to it but it's a hard drive
<daskreech> I can change that if it makes you feel better
<genii> hehe
<MachinTrucChose> "notcd"
<daskreech> or spit you the output of df so I can sell you a 250GB Cd
<daskreech> See? it says CD right there
<genii> bah
<daskreech> Now paypal me
<genii> daskreech: Spelling correct?
<daskreech> genii: Hmm actually didn't check if the Dir1 got created
<daskreech> Nope it's all there
<daskreech> COuld the Filesystem be mounted a readonly?
<PovAddict> Operation not permitted != Permission denied?
<daskreech> No that makes no sense I just made that dir
<genii> daskreech: Maybe remove that trailing / after Dir1
<daskreech> genii: Duh!
<daskreech> Oh wait no doesn't work :(
<daskreech> PovAddict: Fine. I justneed to know what is not permitting it
<PovAddict> daskreech: is the error literally "Operation not permitted" or did you paraphrase/translate back to English?
<daskreech> Literally
<PovAddict> what is in CD/backup/Dir1? mounted drive? what filesystem?
<daskreech> PovAddict: In that Dir? Nothing
<genii> daskreech: Hangon. Is Dir1 the mountpoint of some partition?
<MachinTrucChose> ok, it doesn't seem like AcetoneISO lets me trick Kubuntu into thinking I inserted a real CDrom. It's not like Windows again. So the question is, how can I use .deb package backups I have in a local folder as a source for apt-get/adept/etc?
<daskreech>  I just need write access to it from sftp
<crs_> MachinTrucChose: Thanks for pointing at #wesnoth it works now :)
<daskreech> genii: no CD is the mount point
<MachinTrucChose> crs: wasn't me, but no problem
<PovAddict> daskreech: well whatever, what filesystem is in the mounted drive?
<daskreech> ext  I think
<crs_> MachinTrucChose: thanks anyway :)
<daskreech> let me check
<daskreech> 0_o
<daskreech> it;s vfat
<daskreech> that might explain some stuff
<genii> daskreech: Yup
<daskreech>  who formatted this drive as Vfat?
<daskreech> and why am I keeping my backups on it?
 * genii rolls eyes
<PovAddict> vfat has no such thing as "owner"
<PovAddict> so there you go
<daskreech> Yeah
<daskreech> well
<daskreech> it's mounted as rw
<daskreech> hmm do I need a -o users to get rw for everyone?
<daskreech> crs_: Wesnoth!!!!!
<genii> daskreech: Maybe uid= gid= options
<crs_> daskreech: ?
<daskreech> genii: hmmm guess that's worth a shot
<daskreech> crs_: Sorry. I'm still attending WA
<daskreech> genii: no love. mode=666 ?
<genii> daskreech: Maybe -o rw,users,uid=0,gid=0
<genii> daskreech: Who does it say owns stuff there right now?
<daskreech> genii: Got it I just had to clean unmount it and remount
<daskreech> the -o remount didn't work
<genii> daskreech: Ah, good then
<nikke> nosrednaekim: its good now
<nikke> thank you
<Tann> hello everyone
<Steve-cal> Greetings
<Tann> system sounds (kde 3.5.9) and sounds for kopete aren't working, but the sound for things like amarok and firefox works fine. I've looked at all the configurations in kcontrol but that didn't work.
<Tann> anyone think they can help?
<Steve-cal> Tann: just out of curiosity, which audio device are you using? ALSA? OSS? or is it set to default?
<Tann> its set to default, but i did try alsa
<Tann> or, atleast setting it to alsa
<Steve-cal> Tann: If you open a konsole, if you do a "aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*" does it play the sounds OK?
<Tann> oh. i think i found my problem hold on.
<Tann> Steve-cal: what command would i use to view all of the available devices
<nohelphere> what si the name fo the kaffeine codec installer proccess?
<Steve-cal> Tann: Go into System Settings from the k menu, click on sound, click on hardware, and you can specify the sound device.
<genii> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tann> ok
<Tann> k. i think i got it.
<Steve-cal> Tann: So is sound working OK in all you programs?
<yurimxpxman> I'm trying to install moinmoin, but I keep getting this error -> http://www.yurimxpxman.com/mywiki/
<daskreech> yurimxpxman: #moinmoin
<daskreech> yurimxpxman: Also you may want to find that error log before you go asking stuff
<genii> daskreech: Iwas going to point that out also
<Tann> I got it to work. Alsa was set for the wrong device.
<yurimxpxman> daskreech: it says python couldn't open moin.cgi.. permision denied. How could I figure out what permissions it needs?
<daskreech> yurimxpxman: Dunno :) #moinmoin would help a lot
<Steve-cal> Tann: Glad it works now.
<yurimxpxman> daskreech: they're silent :(
<nikke> how can i get the area where trays are placed in 1 row instead of 2 rows
<yurimxpxman> nikke: change the size of the taskbar
<genii> yurimxpxman: You should probably have something like /usr/lib/cgi-bin in which all the cgi scripts for it should be.
<yurimxpxman> daskreech: I got it!! :D I just had to chown the dir recursively.. haha
<yurimxpxman> now I just have to figure out how to login as the admin :P
<nikke> yurimxpxman: where? dont fint it...
<daskreech> yurimxpxman: :-)
<yurimxpxman> daskreech: have you ever used moinmoin before?
<daskreech> yurimxpxman: No I'm going to set it up in a month or so
<daskreech> But lots of folks in #moinmoin have ;-)
<yurimxpxman> daskreech: I can't figure out if I'm supposed to be able to login as an admin or not :P
<yurimxpxman> daskreech: lol.. no one's speaking in there
<daskreech> I would hesitate to say you can't
<daskreech> yurimxpxman: Well the topic should have a link to the docs
<daskreech> that should help a lot as well
<yurimxpxman> !moinmoin
<ubottu> Factoid moinmoin not found
<yurimxpxman> !moin
<ubottu> Factoid moin not found
<daskreech> !info moinmoin
<ubottu> Package moinmoin does not exist in hardy
<daskreech> ha
<Jucato> !msgthebot | daskreech
<ubottu> daskreech: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Jucato> >:)
<daskreech> !botsnack | Here Jucato I need feeding
<ubottu> Here Jucato I need feeding: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<asobi> anyone use guarddog?
<dthacker> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<daskreech> Ha ha
<daskreech> Oh right now I remember why I came here
<asobi> i can't dcc with guarddog
<daskreech> genii: \o/
<genii> daskreech: ?
<genii> yurimxpxman: Incidentally I added a page to your wiki
<daskreech> genii: just hought you might like an overly enthusiatic welcome back
<yurimxpxman> genii: lol.. what is it?
<genii> daskreech: Ah, thanks :) My wireless cut out, battery got too low
<yurimxpxman> genii: ah, irc?
<genii> yurimxpxman: Just a line plugging this channel. I think I filed it under IRC at the site
<genii> Yup
<yurimxpxman> genii: um.. okay. haha
<yurimxpxman> genii: I need to figure out how to use this.. like controlling edits
<genii> yurimxpxman: Their own wiki is pretty comprehensive
<yurimxpxman> genii: yeah, I need to go check it out
<o_> how is using a hp presario v6000 ??
<daskreech> o_: Well it has keys and a monitor
<daskreech> you press one and it affects the other
<o_> nop is my wireless
<nikke> why cant i install flash in firefox?
<nikke> "Firefox could not install this item because "install-kjt..rdf" (provided by the item) is not well-formed or does not exist. Please contact the author about this problem."
<daskreech> nikke: install the flashplugin-nonfree pacakage
<nikke> thanks
<sparr> how can i forcibly break a process' file lock?  in the same way as removing the volume containing the file, but without doing that.
<o_> how is using a hp presario v6000 ?? I can use my wireless some one can help me?
<o_> how is using a hp presario v6000 ?? I cann't use my wireless some one can help me?
<genii> sparr: Find the lockfile in /var/run and remove it
<eduard510> hi.... someone have Google earth..... appear a error, whit my google earthe where said the  googleearth-bin is blocked
<sparr> genii: not that kind of lock, i mean a real filesystem "you get an error if you try to write to this file" lock
<eduard510> said the problem begin whit the google earth firewall
<genii> sparr: Make sure you have the place where you want to write to mounted with options that allow writing. (options depend on filesystem). Also if supports ownership etc, make sure the user trying to wrie there is allowed to
<daskreech> o_: I have no idea what you are asking
<daskreech> !wireless | o_
<ubottu> o_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<o_> that don't help
<daskreech> o_: how come?
<o_> I'm suppoust to get wlan0 and I can get
<o_> so that mean my wireless card is not configure
<daskreech> o_: type in sudo lshw > hardware in a konsole
<daskreech> pastebin the contents of the file hardware
<daskreech> !paste | o_
<ubottu> o_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<o_> ok
<daskreech> !tab > sparky
<genii> o_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281990 post number 5. Your hp has same broadcom4311
<daskreech> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<daskreech> I wonder if that still gets updated
<sparr> genii: the file is locked by another process, so it cant be opened for writing
<Agent_bob> what's the largest base one number that can be writen ?
<genii> sparr: lsof | grep <filename> will tell you whats using it
<genii> Agent_bob: I suspect 1
<Agent_bob> :)    0
 * genii sends Agent_bob on a quest for the square root of zero
<genii> ;)
<nosrednaekim> PFFFT!
<nosrednaekim> BOOM!
 * Agent_bob works diligently on the equation
<nosrednaekim> BANG
<nosrednaekim> sorry.... thats like asking a computer "why"
<MachinTrucChose> hi again :)
<MachinTrucChose> I figured out the local repository
<MachinTrucChose> FYI: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal?action=show&redirect=PersonalRepositories
<genii> MachinTrucChose: Good :)
<MachinTrucChose> anyway...does anyone here use Keep for backups? Or is there something better? there doesn't seem to be documentation for Keep, their website was last updated in 2006
<MachinTrucChose> genii, you certainly are very dedicated to Kubuntu...I've been here all day, but so have you. Are you part of the Kubuntu team by any chance?
<nosrednaekim> genii: yeah... are you a member yet?
<daskreech> MachinTrucChose: Hmm backups
<Agent_bob> you guys ran genii off   ;/
 * Agent_bob goes and gets his own coffee and back to work on the problem...
<genii> back
<genii> Had to get a coffee :)
<nosrednaekim> hehe
<MachinTrucChose> I know powerusers probably do cron jobs or whatever, dask
<MachinTrucChose> Maybe I should use SyncBack Freeware through Wine...that program was awesome
<genii> MachinTrucChose: To answer your Q, no I'm not an official ubuntu/kubuntu member
<Agent_bob> genii they are asking about your status as reguarding ubuntu team
<genii> Agent_bob: See above :)
<Agent_bob> ah you saw.
<genii> I'd have to start doing 5 a day or something
 * se7en___ uses rsync for backups ...
<nosrednaekim> genii: nah... I got in without any stuff like that.... course that was almost 6 months ago
<nosrednaekim> and now they have changed the whole process
<TeslaTony> MachinTrucChose: I'm using Simple Backup. It's pretty simple. Has a number of annoyances (such as going ahead with a backup when there wasn't an external hard drive attached), but overall it lives up to its name
<nosrednaekim> later guys....
<MachinTrucChose> I'll check it out, Tony
<Agent_bob> one thing i don't like about having seperate home fs  you can't hard link anything in the system to your home.
 * Agent_bob also wonders why you can't hardlink a dir...
<genii> Agent_bob: Probably to do with order partitons get mounted
<Agent_bob> umm you do understand what a hard link is don't you ?
<genii> Agent_bob: Basically it acts as the actual file.
<Agent_bob> basically it is the actualy file.  it's a second name for the same file/inode
<MachinTrucChose> aaaahh, Wine...dulls the pain :P
<MachinTrucChose> Linux really needs a WhereIsIt equivalent (that was updated in the last 5 years)
<genii> Agent_bob: Ah. So if correct: It finds where the actual file begins then makes a duplicate entry for the contents on hd sectors etc (as opposed to being a pointer tho the original name which links there)
<Agent_bob> example;   echo boo > t1 ;ln t1 t2 ;ln t2 t3      <<< you will have three names in the same dir for one inode.  if you edit that inode via any of it's names it changes the inode.   you can delete any of the names without changing the inode at all... as long as one name for the inode exist the inode is still accessable.
<betus> !yorugua
<ubottu> Factoid yorugua not found
<betus> ;)
<Agent_bob> literally all three files are the same file.
<genii> Agent_bob: Like duplicate names in a file listing that point to the same file beginning place on hd
<Agent_bob> yep
<genii> Agent_bob: So since on separate fs it relatively would want to point to beginning of it's own fs?
<Agent_bob> but it puzzels me that you can't have hardlinked directories
<Agent_bob> genii correct.  the hardlink has to be on the fs the inode is on.
<daskreech> since the fs keeps the inode
<daskreech> Agent_bob: Dirs are already doubly linked
<genii> There should be some equiv of long-call ln
<Agent_bob> a symlink on the other hand doesn't have to be.  and can point to anything.
<daskreech> But if you delete the target the data is gone
<Agent_bob> daskreech for symlink  correct
 * daskreech sighs
<daskreech> I'm teaching this tomorrow
<Agent_bob> :)))
<daskreech> I should really go and iron some professor looking clothes
<Agent_bob> daskreech "Dirs are already doubly linked"   ?    explain.
<Agent_bob> you can have as many hardlinks to a given inode as you want.
<DeepThought> everytime I start up KDE for some reason two folders always get opened on the desktop; what could cause this ?
<Agent_bob> you shut it down with them opend
<Agent_bob> chose start with empty session....
<Agent_bob> oo
<DeepThought> nope, thatś why I'm asking
<DeepThought> just choose start new session in the desktop menu ?
<Agent_bob> i don't remember where it's at.       anyone else ?
<Agent_bob> kcontrol should have it.   look for key word session in kcontrol
<DeepThought> will do
<DeepThought> eemmm, where do I find Kcontrol ?
<Agent_bob> system settings    maybe ?      or alt+f2 type in kcontrol
<DeepThought> kcontrol;
<DeepThought> hehehe, wrong window ;-)
<DeepThought> not on my system
<Agent_bob> kde4 ?
<DeepThought> 3
<genii> System Settings ...Advanced...Session Manager
<DeepThought> of corpse...
<genii> Then you can start with an empty session next time, change it back to restore session after when things aren't opening automatically, etc
<DeepThought> yep, gottit; thanx !
<DeepThought> donit, will try reset now, see what givez
<Agent_bob> DeepThought just a thought.   all commands are case sensitive in linux    "kcontrol != Kcontrol"
<genii> Agent_bob: I think it would be kcmshell kcmsmserver
<DeepThought> wrked like a charm    !   tey'z gone fergood
<DeepThought> new question: how do I get konversation to auto identify my nick ?   I filled in the password at identities, but ubuntu IRC page still sez my nick is in use by someone else and I have to IDENtify manually to get recognized; what gives ?
<Daisuke_Ido> in use by someone else?
<Daisuke_Ido> as in, someone is using it right now
<DeepThought> wqell, itś not, because I registered it, and when I identify with my password I get in
<DeepThought> but I would like to do that automagicly
<DeepThought> no, not using right now
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<DeepThought> just mine, still mine
<genii> DeepThought: File...Server List..Edit...Default Identity..Edit... at bottom put nickserv and your password
<genii> In the Auto Identify section
<DeepThought> nickserv; that was the missing link; goes in service, right ?   I thought I should put in freenode, but thatś wrong, right ?
<genii> DeepThought: nickserv is what you want for service to identify to
<DeepThought> goood... will log off & on, see if itś ok now
<DeepThought> bingo !
<SJrX> How do I get Konqueror back as the default File Manager, instead of Dolphin?
<nikke> iam trying to install a window decoration.. but got this when i configure it
<nikke> "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
 * genii notes for further reference not to run   startkde -- :1 in terminal 6 but rather something more sane like startx -- :1 & startkde &
<Jucato> !d3lphin | SJrX
<ubottu> SJrX: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<SJrX> thanks buddies
<daskreech> Jucato: Strange
<daskreech> I understand your hesitation for D3lphin since Dolphin is much much nicer
<daskreech> I still find myself using Konqueror though
<dwidmann> konqueror 3.5.9 > konqueror 4.0.4
<SJrX> That's right
 * SJrX gives dwidmann the HI-V
<dwidmann> :)
<daskreech> dwidmann: Few 3.5.x are highly inferior in everyway to the 4.0 offerings
<dwidmann> True enough
<daskreech> but the 4.0 have some nice features  to polish up the nice regressions :)
<dwidmann> Pretty much
<daskreech> go KDE 4.2 :-)
<dwidmann> daskreech: getting a little ahead of yourself?? What about 4.1 ... surely it will patch up at least some of the issues ...
<daskreech> dwidmann: I'm looking for 4.2 to be the "what possible reason can you give to still be using KDE3?" release
<daskreech> dwidmann: And 4.6 for the "In my days people didn't even use KDE! Wow Grandpa how did they manage?" release
<dwidmann> daskreech: probably ..... that's what I was thinking months ago really, hold out for 4.1 (slash that) ... 4.2.
<daskreech> dwidmann: I think 4.1 is going to be generally presentable
<dwidmann> We can hope :)
<daskreech> but 4.2 is where the ideas stop being well it worked like this in KDE3 to wow Imagine if we combined this and this with this new feature!!!
<daskreech> All the frameworks _should_ be there for 4.1
<daskreech> 4.2 is where First and Thrid party KDE apps start throwing them around and wrangling new paradigms
<daskreech> Which reminds me I should get back to bugging Kmymoney and Krecipe
<Fercho> i'm on ubuntu 8.04 with firefox3 and when I open a file from a webpage, firefox3 tries to open it with kpdf
<se7en___> well you might be lucky and it is a .pdf file :)
<Fercho> jaja, yea, it's the only case it is useful
<Fercho> apart from that, when I rigth click and select "open containing folder" it also tries to open the file with kpdf
<Fercho> and if i go to preferences "Applications Options" the list is empty
<se7en___> open folder on the web ... with firefox
<mr-t> fercho try the channel #firefox
<chipbuddy> hey, i have a computer hardware question. and... yeah it has nothing to do with kubuntu... but as long as no other questions are being asked, i figured why not... right?
<comodo> can someone help me out i'm trying to install themes from kdelook.org but i cant figure out how to get them to install
<Dr_willis> You could of allready asked it by now chipbuddy  :)  heh heh
<Dr_willis> comodo,  depenind on what they are. they need to be compiled and installed like other programs.
<chipbuddy> i wasn't sure if anyone was in the room. damn... there i go wasting some more time
<daskreech> comodo: They probably have a README or an INSTALL file
<chipbuddy>  i have a dell motherboard that is rated for a certain speed of ram, and some ram sticks that are definitely not the speed the mobo wants. is there any chance i can use the ram anyway? or is it 100% not going to work?
<daskreech> chipbuddy: can they physically fit?
<comodo> yes i click on the theme and it says install kde theme but it wont open anything?
<comodo> just bounces for a second and gos away
<Dr_willis> chipbuddy,  depends - in theory the mb should 'slow down' to accept them. but ive seen where that dident happen and you ended up with a flakey system.
<chipbuddy> yeah, the socket is fine. there are enough slots, and using the ram won't put it over the mobo maximum
<Dr_willis> comodo,  yoyu dont just 'click' on them . You most likelyt must use the shell and command line. and compile/install them as one would other programs from source.
<chipbuddy> so, if the system is flakey, is there a chance i'll fry something? or can i just swap out the ram and fix everything
<daskreech> chipbuddy: they will work then
<Dr_willis> comodo,  themes 'parts' for kde - are a bit more complex then just packages of image files.
<daskreech> chipbuddy: In your interest to not depend on that for a long term solution
<chipbuddy> wohoo! that's exciting. yeah the dell support person didn't bother telling met hat at all.
<se7en___> start kcontrol and go to theme or icon theme or whatever theme you want to install and klick on the install new theme button comodo
<chipbuddy> darkreech why wouldn't it be a long term solution?
<rishad> hi is there a way by which i can replace my existing kubuntu kde4 setup with the kde4 from subversion. i am fully aware that kde4 is not stable etc etc and i know how to compile kde 4 from source. i already have some binaries with svn metadata ready to extract. so how do i safely remove everything but some dependencies?
<comodo> thank you se7en and dr_willis
<daskreech> chipbuddy: cause a good Mobo maker will allow it but the power usage etc will be optimized for speeds the board advertises. And if you have paid for better performance then persue it
<se7en___> np
<Dr_willis> icon themes you can just drag/drop - color schemes also drag/drop.. window decor and widgets are not as simple.
<daskreech> chipbuddy: Bad mobo manufacturers will have it work but it will be flaky and you probably can't trust that the data won't be corrupted from time to time causing at best crashouts and at worst long periods of really bad data being fed to you and your programs
<chipbuddy> darkreech, i really didn't pay for anything. this is my fiance's computer, and i had some extra sticks of ram lying around. i'll be quadrupling her memory b making this upgrade
<rishad> anybody?
<chipbuddy> ah... ok that would be bad.
<daskreech> chipbuddy: having said that Dell has not really been known for good mobos
<daskreech> chipbuddy: Woah woah
<daskreech> chipbuddy: You are mixing memory modules?
<chipbuddy> no. i'll be removing what is there, and replacing it with 2 matching sticks
<daskreech> like a pair of 400 Mhz with 33 Mhz ?
<daskreech> 333 Mhz ?
<daskreech> Oh ok
<daskreech> Yeah I would say jump back and forth a little bit
<chipbuddy> jump back and forth?
<daskreech> try it with two weeks of gobs of slow RAM and two weeks with smaller amounts of Fast RAM
<daskreech> see which fits your usage patterns better
<daskreech> for some folks having Fast RAM is all that matters
<daskreech> for some it will be having loads of it available
<daskreech> Course most people like have Loads of Fast RAM :)
<Dr_willis> once you hit SWAP - the fastest ram in the world will not help much. :)
<chipbuddy> the sticks i'm putting in have more RAM and are faster... the mobo will step it down, but it wouldn't get any slower than what is already there, right?
<Dr_willis> chipbuddy,  in theory. :)
<daskreech> Dr_willis: Yeah but some people won't hit swap but can really feel the slower memory
<chipbuddy> well... i'll just be cautiously optimistic at this point. is there any way i can run some kind of test to see if i'm getting any corruption problems?
<daskreech> chipbuddy: an Kubuntu Live Cd running Memorty test overnight :)
<daskreech> if that keeps up with no failures then you should be good
<chipbuddy> does it have to be kubuntu? i still have my hardy cd lying around
<aclowe|work> rishad: try #kubuntu-kde4 channel
<daskreech> YES IT DOES
 * daskreech whips chipbuddy 
<chipbuddy> ack i'm sorry
<daskreech> Haha :)
<romunov> everything works laggy and slow, but when i turn on eye candy and special effects, everything works smooth
<daskreech> all *buntu CDs are built the same
<chipbuddy> bah... i'm so torn. i really like the convince of ubuntu, but the kubuntu chatroom and look is so much better
<daskreech> so they should be interchangeable except for the packages
<chipbuddy> convenience
<daskreech> chipbuddy: Come and join the blue side
<romunov> chipbuddy: on the average, kubuntu users are more handsome
<Dr_willis> install ubuntu and kubuntu both..  i mixx/match gnome/kde apps all the time.
<rishad> aclowe|work: thanks
<Dr_willis> I cont see  how ubuntuis that more convenient.
<daskreech> chipbuddy: And just to ensure we keep that up using kubuntu makes you more attractive
<chipbuddy> i'm so anal. it bothers me when i run amarok on gnome
<romunov> running u/k apps along side each other didn't work for me
<Dr_willis> i cant recall any issues with any Kde/Gnome apps at all. mixed together.. even drag and drop often works between them now
<Dr_willis> now years ago.. thee were MAJOR issues
<daskreech> Dr_willis: Yeah
<daskreech> People behind you hitting you with papers asking what you were thinking
<Helios> I am getting a problem to download the updates... the connection is very slow (~0-7KB/s)... but i am able to browse well and the speed is ok when i browse... :s
<daskreech> Trails in Prague for treason
<TeslaTony> The last time I had any issues with mixing and matching is any time I install xubuntu-desktop on my system. KDE4, KDE3 and Gnome all work together rather well
<chipbuddy> daskreech: sorry if i missed your answer, but how can i get the memtest to run overnight? won't it just run once and be done?
<daskreech> Helios: which server do you get updates from?
<romunov> oh yeah, i still need to upgrade to 8.04
<romunov> brb
<Helios> Server for Mauritius since i am in Mauritius right now... :)
<daskreech> chipbuddy: Nope runs from now till the Oil wells run dry and the sun burns out
<romunov> Helios: hopefully you're not on your honeymoon :)
<Helios> LOL not yet married... :P
<Helios> i am mauritian itself... :P
<Helios> :D
<romunov> ah
<romunov> ok
<chipbuddy> ah. good to know. great. this is exciting
<daskreech> romunov: So that uplifts your hope
<romunov> did you know that if an earthquake dislodges u and i, you're suddenly martian?
<Helios> got to restart my computer...
<Helios> be right back
<daskreech> romunov: Pheonix is hunting him now
<daskreech> Helios: ok :)
<se7en> 2.6.25-4.slh.3-sidux-686
<Helios> i am downloading from http://mu.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main and the speed is less that 2 KB/s can anyone please check that for me? :)
<romunov> oh man, kubuntu install is 10 gb heavy
<romunov> bloatware :(
<daskreech> romunov: Doubtful
<daskreech> I have a 7 GB / partion which I have never filled
<daskreech>  and I install Lotsa crap
<romunov> what is taking up space then?
<daskreech> ducks
<romunov> hum, i think i know
<Dr_willis> i got vmware images larger then 10gb :)
<calcmandan> hi channel
<romunov> re
<Helios> I am not getting sound from my Kubuntu
<Helios> can anyone please help me out??? :)
<calcmandan> check out kmix and see if the volume is not down to 0.
<calcmandan> anyone know the site where the ubottu commands are?
<calcmandan> !ubottu
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<se7en> !factoids
<daskreech> Helios: KDE3 or KDE4 ?
<Helios> i have increased all the volumes...
<Helios> i am using kde 3 for 8.04
<daskreech> calcmandan: the commands are basically ! :)
<daskreech> calcmandan: try /msg ubottu help
<daskreech> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<calcmandan> daskreech: yeah i am in session with it, but i want to help add some commands.
<calcmandan> daskreech: i've seen the site before but didn't bookmark it
<daskreech> calcmandan: What kind of commands ?
<se7en> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<se7en> !factoid
<calcmandan> daskreech: like if i type !ln, it links me to a command line page. if i type k3b, it'll explain what it is and give a link. but it's missing factgoids on other common apps too like kmix or klipper...
<daskreech> calcmandan: just say !kmix is my explanation of kmix
<calcmandan> !kmix
<daskreech> calcmandan: Those aren't commands those are factoids. Anyone can add them
<ubottu> Factoid kmix not found
<daskreech> calcmandan: !kmix is something
<calcmandan> daskreech: \that's what i meant.
<daskreech> calcmandan: And please do it in the session with ubottu :) thanks a lot
<daskreech>  ubottu will walk you through the rest
<ubottu> daskreech: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daskreech> I know I know :-P
<calcmandan> daskreech: i was showing you what i meant. i do keep my inquiries in session. how does one add factoids?
<daskreech> calcmandan: I just told you
<calcmandan> ok
<calcmandan> sorry, didn't see it the first time.  got it, thanks.
<viperserv1> hmm whats the easiest way to install pure ftp?
<daskreech> viperserv1: Is that a server?
<Dr_willis> !find pureftp
<ubottu> Found: kcmpureftpd
<Dr_willis> !find ftpd
<ubottu> Found: tftpd-hpa, vsftpd, atftpd, ftpd, ftpd-ssl (and 28 others)
<daskreech> How do you get to see the others?
<daskreech> I've never understood that
<Dr_willis> use the actual package manager :)
<viperserv1> yeah
<viperserv1> i have proftp but it doesn't support fxp
<Dr_willis> Now we will have a channel debate over why its best to stop using ftp. :) but we dont want that...
<Dr_willis> !find pure-ftp
<ubottu> Found: pure-ftpd, pure-ftpd-common, pure-ftpd-ldap, pure-ftpd-mysql, pure-ftpd-postgresql
<Dr_willis> !find pureamin
<ubottu> Package/file pureamin does not exist in hardy
<Dr_willis> oopd.. thers even a gui admin tool in the repos for it. :)
<viperserv1> hmm
<viperserv1> ubuntu doesn't come with pure i guess
<Dr_willis> viperserv1,  err - its right there in the repos.. the bot just showed the package names
<Dr_willis> !info pure-ftpd
<ubottu> pure-ftpd (source: pure-ftpd): Pure-FTPd FTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.21-11.1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 147 kB, installed size 452 kB
<viperserv1> so ape get pure-ftpd-common
<se7en_> ape get :)
<Dr_willis> i would fire up the package manager and read the descriptions.  looks to me like thers a lot of options/veriants.. and i dont use any of them
<Dr_willis> i imagine the -common package is need by all the variants
<daskreech> Dr_willis: That's almost logical naming!!
<Dr_willis> Almost! so it has to be wrong!
<daskreech> Night all :)
<dwidmann> That's interesting ... i have several processes with a nice of 99 .. I thought it didn't go past 19
<Helios> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<navetz> hey, is frostwire not working for hardy yet?
<Dr_willis> ive not heard of it not working...
<Dr_willis> not tried it lately. If thers an issue..id bet its with the java versions/package installed.
<Dr_willis> It used to require the offical sun java.
<noaXess> good morning all.
<noaXess> a little problem with the document print status window, app.. if i print something the document print status app won't delet/refresh the print queue..
<noaXess> i need to do that manually to close the sysicon of it
<inteliwasp> i have the kubuntu restricted extras installed, but i am unable to play DVDs... what am i missing?
<noaXess> any other have the same problem?
<noaXess> inteliwasp: try vlc
<Ekushey> In both Gutsy/Hardy 32/64bit version, kacpid is always eating up more than 80% CPU resource in my Intel Core 2 duo Desktop
<jussi01> !dvd < inteliwasp
<ubottu> jussi01: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<inteliwasp> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Ekushey> any help?
<inteliwasp> noaXess:  i have tried vlc(much loved app...) but it says i can't play encrypted DVDs
<inteliwasp> libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<noaXess> h,..
<jussi01> inteliwasp: Id say you need the libdvd2css package
<inteliwasp> ... i don't see that package in my 8.10
<dwidmann> !medibuntu | inteliwasp
<ubottu> inteliwasp: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jussi01> !medibuntu | inteliwasp
<jussi01> heh
<dwidmann> I win
<inteliwasp> now, now, lets not fight over who helps me... :P
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> inteliwasp: better that way then the other extreme ;)
<inteliwasp> true... true...
<dwidmann> Especially with how common the other extreme is
<Dr_willis> http://lifehacker.com/350015/enable-dvd-playback-in-ubuntu-in-two-commands
<Dr_willis> :)
 * inteliwasp is anoyed at the sad fact that his laptop is limited to 1024x768...
 * dwidmann decides not to take his laptops display forgranted anymore
<beautykiller> hello is anybody here
<inteliwasp> thankfully i like using the tty modes alot
<isa268[FAN]> hello somehow i lost my whole panel along the bottom of the screen and it won't even come back up after a reboot is there anyway to get it back??  thanks
<dwidmann> I'm definitely not here, in fact, I'm not even sure where I am, I bet I'm lost.
<dwidmann> isa268[FAN]: try hitting alt+f2, then typing kicker
<inteliwasp> !!!!! i just noticed that i have over 51,000 email mesages in my inbox...
<ubottu> inteliwasp: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_willis> this is kde4 or kde3 isa268[FAN] ?
<dwidmann> inteliwasp: I'm guessing you don't check it often
<inteliwasp> i do... but i never delete
 * inteliwasp is a bit of a digital pack rat
<dwidmann> I've only got 1300, then again, I just started this whole never deleting thing a few months ago, whenever gmail switched over to imap
<dwidmann> or rather, gave the option
<inteliwasp> ... the medibuntu wont take...
<dwidmann> if it's just GPG key errors, they can be ignored
<izzyb_> anyone know why my sound would be broken on boot after upgrading to kubuntu hardy.  It works again after running alsa force-reload
<inteliwasp> if i ssh a x program, will all network data use the server side connection or remote side?
<dwidmann> inteliwasp: server
<inteliwasp> oh good
<inteliwasp> now... if i can only get a remote desktop viewer running...
<dwidmann> inteliwasp: if you only need a full desktop instead of viewing an active session, you could just ssh -X xinit ... then run something like startkde
<inteliwasp> ... my laptop would die if i did that... but i need the session to be able to detach
<dwidmann> Why would it die?
<inteliwasp> dwidmann:  well i only have like 400MB ram and 300 of it is used all the time
<inteliwasp> i suppose i could stop the local session...
<dwidmann> Sounds like time for an upgrade :)
<inteliwasp> er.... my income is diverted elseware...
<dwidmann> Understandable ...
<inteliwasp> i canlive with my 2 desktops, 1 laptop, and a n800
<Dr_willis> I noticed my KDM sessions menu has a 'secure ssh session' entry. Not sure where that came from. I think it just launched a xterm, and no window manager, letting me ssh to a remote box and starting a X session
<Dr_willis> I tend to use XDMCP on my local lan however
<inteliwasp> :D
<inteliwasp> Dr_willis:  0_o
<inteliwasp> what is xdmcp?
<Dr_willis> its a remote login feature of X. been around for years.
<Dr_willis> You can scan/browse all machines on the network that will alow you to connect. and have a remote X session appear locally
<izzyb> anyone know how to get xen working with an nvidia video card under hardy?
<Dr_willis> !xdmcp
<ubottu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<Dr_willis> xming - under windows let you have your X session in a window/full screened  on a windows box even.
<calcmandan> Yay, my first factoid and doc page.  check out klipper on ubottu!
<dwidmann> inteliwasp: another note, the X session won't take much RAM, probably won't make you swap out anyway, but if you want a full gui there are of course many other options than kde, fluxbox for example :)
<combo> can't open RMVB movies in kaffeine. there is something about codec called cook.so - can someone help?
<inteliwasp> what other gui are there like fluxbox that is lightweight?
<dwidmann> inteliwasp: loads of them
<dwidmann> maybe
<dwidmann> !wm
<ubottu> Factoid wm not found
<dwidmann> darn
<inteliwasp> any in the packege manager?
<dwidmann> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<dwidmann> blackbox, enlightenment, ratpoison ....
<dwidmann> list goes on
<inteliwasp> and if i keep the kde components installed, i can use the kde apps right?
<dwidmann> inteliwasp: yup
 * inteliwasp 's gears start spinning verry fast........
<inteliwasp> well i need to call it a night... 0400 here
<dwidmann> Same here
<dwidmann> I'm headed to bed also
<inteliwasp> don't you just love the night shift :)
<inteliwasp> now if i can only get another $400... i would have fun on a radio...
<dwidmann> It's crazy that I'm practically nocturnal, because I work from 4am - 3pm .... .... but I do it anyway
<inteliwasp> i got one more odd, i am nocturnal as well, but i am night blind
<dwidmann> lol
<inteliwasp> and no i dont compare to a bat... i am also deaf
<dwidmann> Fortunately if we discard my lack of distance vision, my senses are actually very, very good :)
<inteliwasp> which is an oddity also b/c i love music
<dwidmann> That's not an oddity, I'm betting your hearing issues were caused by speakers or headphones :)
<inteliwasp> nope, genetic
<dwidmann> shoot, that sucks
<inteliwasp> that is not the half of my "issues".... :P
<dwidmann> ah well, good night
<inteliwasp> well i best be hitting the hay
<inteliwasp> night all
<ds187> http://blog.zugschlus.de/archives/693-Meldungen,-die-Sie-vor-neun-Uhr-morgens-nicht-lesen-wollen.html
<ds187> hups....absolutely the wrong channel......sorry :-/
<maxmaxmax> I need to see the ip (lan) of my pc... where I can see that in linux? there are some command?
<izzyb> maxmaxmax, ifconfig
<maxmaxmax> thanks!! :-)
<izzyb> np
<lekter> hello
<lekter> Anyone knows a repos for kde4.1 alpha1 for kubuntu?
<david4> http://rafb.net/p/mlzVyG32.html <-- any ideas on how to fix this?
<david4> bummer guess not... Time to go to bed
<jessejazza> some of us have only just got up!
 * soundman kubuntu rocks!
 * Helios says hello to everybody... :)
<TRSohbet-231> hi guys
<TRSohbet-231> is there an italian channel ?
<Dad__> I tried to modify an icon on the start menu, and now the start menu will not pop up. How can I fix it?
<TRSohbet-231> about perl or kubuntu
<c1|freaky> if I installed kubuntu and additionally installed ubuntu-desktop and would now like to remove all kubuntu applications, KDE and everything from kubuntu so i get a vanilla ubuntu-desktop - is that possible?
<flaccid_> c1|freaky, yes it is
<Dr_willis> and its a pain in the backside. :)
<Dad__> I'm using grep -r to search my hard drive for a file. Unfortunately it get caught in the .wine directory and can go no further. How can I make it skip the .wine directory?
<Dr_willis> Dad__,  you may be better off using locate or find to find files
<Dr_willis> sudo updatedb
<Dr_willis> locate filetofind
<Dad__> Dr_willis, I'm looking for text in the files.
<Dr_willis> Ok. thats not exactly what you stated.. :)  but grep is the proper tool for that.
<viperserv1> i have a problem
<Dr_willis> Dad__,  you cant narrow down the file any closer then 'the hard drive' :)
<viperserv1> a user deleted alot of items on my server but there still taking up alot of space
<Dr_willis> you are going to be grepping a lot of things.
<viperserv1> i looked in the recycle bin but there not there
<Dr_willis> viperserv1,  theres some tools that can graphically display files/sizes of dirs and so forth
<se7en_> filelight is one of them
<Dad__> Dr_willis, that is what I was afraid of. But my real problem is that I messed up my start menu, and now when I minimize a file, the start menu will not pop up so I can access it again.
<PhilRod> Dad__: find / -type -f | xargs -n 1 grep foo
<Dr_willis> Dad__,  Hmm.. could delete the various .kde* settings/files and reset your kde configs back to default.
<PhilRod> whoa, don't delete ~/.kde - it contains your addressbook and possibly also your mail
<PhilRod> rename it and start kde instead
<PhilRod> Dad__: what do you mean by "minimize a file"?
<anarki>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY anarki1337
<anarki> sorry
<Dr_willis> thats why i said setting files. :)
<Dr_willis> I imagine im the only one that dosent have 10000000+ emails   in their .kde email client.
<Dad__> PhilRod, I meant minimize a window.
<jussi01> anarki: best to do that in server window - and id change that password quicksmart ;)
<TimS> SSJ_GZ: Hows the kde4.1 virtual machine coming along?
<viperserv1> filelight come with gnome?
<SSJ_GZ> TimS: http://linuxtracker.org/index.php?page=peers&id=fca82fe83c23df68613d4c20f42fbc6c42bb9bda :)
<SSJ_GZ> TimS: I've submitted the Dot article (I think), so hopefully that will appear soon
<TimS> Awesome. I may have to get qemu working!
<se7en_> apt-get install filelight ... yes i guess it;s a gnome program viperserv1
<PhilRod> Dad__: sounds like your panel settings have gone wonky. In a konsole, type "ps auxww | grep kicker" - does it produce any output?
<TimS> SSJ_GZ: After a couple of my other downloads are done, Ill give it a shot. I hate being stuck on 2mb broadband
<TimS> I downloaded 1.6gig of updates for my virtual machines yesterday alone!
<PhilRod> Dr_willis: my email's all in ~/Mail or on IMAP, but I think ~/.kde is the default place to put mail these days, so better safe than sorry :-)
<SSJ_GZ> TimS: Cool - yeah, I have a really sucky upload, here :/
<viperserv1> ah where would it be located at after install?
<TimS> SSJ_GZ: You live in the states?
<SSJ_GZ> TimS: UK
<TimS> Ah, same, what ISP?
<SSJ_GZ> TimS: Bulldog
<se7en_> viperserv1: filelight ... ? utilities
<Dad__> PhilRod, here it is: Dad       6793  0.1  0.5 187508 12004 ?        S    May25   2:55 kicker [kdeinit]
<TimS> SSJ_GZ: Can't be worse than Virgin Media :|
<SSJ_GZ> TimS: Ouch :/
<PhilRod> Dad__: ok, so it's running fine. Try "dcop kicker kicker restart" - the panel should pop up (and maybe disappear again soon after)
<PhilRod> s/fine//
<TimS> I'm trying to swtich to sky as soon as possible, but I doubt that will be any better
<Dad__> PhilRod, it popped up, and then disappeared as you predicted.
<PhilRod> ok, it's probably just set to autohide. Open kcontrol (Alt+F2, "kcontrol", Enter), then go to desktop -> panels -> hiding
<PhilRod> change "hide mode" to "only hide when a panel-hiding button is clicked"
<scruffy_> ciao
<PhilRod> hi scruffy_
<scruffy_> hi
<scruffy_> i have a big problem
<scruffy_> with
<scruffy_> ubuntu
<scruffy_> and the ati xpress 1100
<jussi01> scruffy_:  ask!
<oranger> hi
<scruffy_> ok
<oranger> what can i say in there;
<Dad__> PhilRod, that fixed it! Many thanks!
<PhilRod> np
<scruffy_> but i don't speak english very well
<PhilRod> oranger: anything that's fit to print, and related to kubuntu
<oranger> 应该没关系的，
<oranger> 你看，这不是可以打汉字。
<PhilRod> scruffy_: there are kubuntu channels for other languages too
<PhilRod> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<PhilRod> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<scruffy_> tnx
<scruffy_> bye
<oranger> it's my first time to use ubuntu.
<Dr_willis> Wee!
<Dr_willis> !welcome | oranger
<ubottu> oranger: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<oranger> i like the KDE,but now i install two desktop.one is KDE and another is gnome.
<flaccid_> oranger, install the package ubuntu-desktop
<flaccid_> !gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Dr_willis> http://fosswire.com/2008/04/22/ubuntu-cheat-sheet/
<Dr_willis> check out that URL oranger  it has some neat tips on installing the other desktops and  a cool referance sheet. :)
<oranger> thank your.
<oranger> is there anybody use ubuntu to develop java.
<TRSohbet-231> ubottu that channel does not exist
<ubottu> TRSohbet-231: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TRSohbet-231> voglio parlare in italiano
<TRSohbet-231> mi piace che c'e un bot che parla italiano almeno :)
<se7en_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<TRSohbet-231> capisco :)
<TRSohbet-231> non ha bisogno di repetere
<PhilRod> TRSohbet-231: stick to english please - there are plenty of people in #ubuntu-it
<TRSohbet-231> ubuntu-it That channel doesn't exist
<se7en_>  /j #ubuntu-it
<stdin> TRSohbet-231: make sure you put "#ubuntu-it", not "ubuntu-it"
<_21h_> 2.6.25 in 8.04 repo now?
<stdin> _21h_: no
<_21h_> :(
<_21h_> my wifi sucks :(
<stdin> the only updates to a kernel after release are security ones
<aidan_> I have a moderately serious problem with my computer. Its not exclusive to any OS, but when I try and boot the machine (i.e. press the power button), it doesn't turn on.
<_21h_> check power supply
<aidan_> I have to constantly hit this power button until it does. This is taking longer and longer to do each time I boot. What the hell could the problem be?
<aidan_> _21h_: how do I check?
<_21h_> i.e. power cable :)
<Dr_willis> could be a bad switch/spring also
<aidan_> _21h_: I've used 2 different power cables across 2 different OS's on two different power sockets
<aidan_> Dr_willis: I also have problems going into 'standby' with xp and linux
<_21h_> forget about OS. its ferrum problem
<aidan_> so could that be a switch or bad PSU?
<aidan_> _21h_: ferrum?
<_21h_> hardware )
<aidan_> yay
<Dr_willis> standby is a problem. :)
<aidan_> Dr_willis: :D
<aidan_> so its either PSU or connections?
<Dr_willis> or the switch in the case
<aidan_> could the switch be stopping the computer going on standby though?
<Dr_willis> hibernate/standby has always been a gamble.
<viperserv1> is there away to get back some reserved space?
<Dr_willis>  thats more of apci power bios issue.
<aidan_> Dr_willis: It always used to work
<aidan_> and it still does sometimes
<aidan_> as randomly as me pressing the button though
<Dr_willis> sometimes = that sounds like deeper hardware issues.
<Dr_willis> viperserv1,  the tune2fs command can set reserved space
<aidan_> ok so can I assume PSU?
<se7en_> you could starting to role out the hdd if you boot a live cd ... aidan_
 * _21h_ downloading 2.6.25 kernel sources
<Dr_willis> viperserv1,  it wont see the changes till the system reboots I think.
<aidan_> se7en_: so stop power to hdds?
<Kifer> www.sonygsm.nmj.pl zapraszam do rejestracji
<se7en_> no just check if every thing is fine on a live cd ... if everything works fine you have a problem with the hdd ...
<_21h_> miha, qq )
<_21h_> ti iz kakoy oblasti?
<stdin> is that russian?
<_21h_> yes. in translit.
<stdin> ah, well #ubuntu-ru is the Russian language channel ;)
<_21h_> :)))))
<viperserv1> well there researved blocks
<viperserv1> how many blocks does it take ot make 1 gb
<ctpelok> всем привет
<RuyalarPrensi> ctpelok:  hi
<RuyalarPrensi> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<stdin> viperserv1: depends on the block size, if one block is 4K, then 256 blocks is 1GB
<_21h_> ctpelok, :)
<_21h_> ку, засранчег )
<viperserv1> if the drive is bigger the block r too?
<stdin> viperserv1: not necessarily, with ext2/3 use "sudo tune2fs -l /dev/<partition>|grep 'Block size'" to get the block size
<stdin> it'll be printed in bytes, so if it's 4096 then it's 4K
<viperserv1> tune2fs -r 4000 doesn't seem to work
<Dr_willis> does one want to change the blocksize on a drive with data on it?
<Dr_willis> I was thinking that was a bad idea
<stdin> -r is the reserved block count iirc
<Dr_willis> Ok.. :)  thats safe.. I belive. :) but the new count i do NOT think is noticed untill the drive is  remounted.
<Dr_willis> I thouhg one gives a %# for the reserve amount.
 * Dr_willis checks the man pages
<stdin> apparently not, from the man page
<grub> hey i need kubuntu which can run on 256mb ram {not xubuntu}
<Dr_willis> i always use -m 1  :) for 1%
<stdin> and I would suggest only editing this stuff from an unmounted partition
<Dr_willis> Yea. good idea.
<Dr_willis> You can change the label on a mounted filesystem. but it dident seem to take effect till i rebooted.
<grub> can i run kubuntu on a 256mb ram machine? (i do not want xubuntu)
<Dr_willis> i ran older kubuntu on a laptop with that much ram I think..
<Dr_willis> might of been less..
<Dr_willis> whats the rest of the specs for the box?
<stdin> the live install may be painful though, I'd use the alternate install disk
<Helios> How can i change my splash screen on Kubuntu 8.04?
<stdin> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<stdin> or System Settings -> Splash Screen for the KDE start up splash image
<Helios> i do not find the splash screen icon... :S
<Helios> i will restart my pc and be right back...
<crs> Hi. I cant login via kdm. When i type in my password and press enter kdm starts to load kde but after a second or two it comes back to login screen. I have found out in .xsession-errors: permission danied: /dev/null. And yes, my user dont have perms to it. When I change them by root it works fine, but after reboot is still the same. Yesterday restarting dbus helps, but today didnt. What might be wrong? How can I fix it?
<Dr_willis> thats... weird.
<crs> Dr_willis: yes, that is indeed. ;-)
<crs> I must say that i have add dbus to be started in cotrol panel in kde.
<crs> Any ideas anyone? ;/
<PhilRod> crs: take a look at /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules - does it have an entry like:
<TimS> SSJ_GZ: Do you know if the Qemu package for 8.04 works?
<PhilRod> KERNEL=="null",                            MODE="0666"
<TimS> Your site said it was broken for 7.10.
<SSJ_GZ> TimS: Yep - I use it on my desktop :)
<NikLP> ls -l
<NikLP> HA!
<NikLP> d'oh
<TimS> SSJ_GZ: Do you use kqemu as well?
<SSJ_GZ> TimS: Yep
<TimS> Any of the guis reccomended or just CLI?
<NikLP> hm I'm running Ku8.04 inside virtual box, I'm a little confused by the network stuff... I can connect to websites, but not ping them - VB and the network card are set up to run thru NAT
<NikLP> any clues as to how to sort that out?
<Dr_willis> a lot of web sutes may not reply to pings
<NikLP> well, specifically my own site, and google do not reply
<crs> PhilRod: No, I have few KENRLE== lines, but not with NULL ;/
<NikLP> these both definitely normally do :)
<Dr_willis> NikLP,  looks like somthing ot do with VirtualBox. PuppyLinux here inside Vbox is not gettting Pings back from google.com
<flaccid_> well icmp echo has to be passed down the line
<crs> PhilRod: ok, i have fount it in 40-basic-perrmision.rules. And there is: KERNEL=="null"     MODE="0666" which seems to be good. ;/
<NikLP> Dr_willis: any idea why? do you have VB/card set up to run thru NAT?
<crs> found*
<crs> PhilRod: and this is onsly one entry like that in this file
<Dr_willis> NikLP,  no idea why.
<Dr_willis> I would guess its to do with the way NAT is working
<NikLP> :/
<NikLP> yeah...
<doktoreas> hello folks
<doktoreas> can I stop a shell running when an error happen?
<Odd-rationale> doktoreas: try ctrl+c ?
<doktoreas> Odd-rationale: Hi! I mean automatically..like when it plays a sound
<flaccid_> doktoreas, nope
 * Dr_willis is still confused..
<Odd-rationale> doktoreas: i dunno about that... :/
<flaccid_> don't know why you would need/want to anyway
<flaccid_> technically its possible but you would have to mod konsole or another console emulator
<Dr_willis> Im not sure even what hes trying to do.
<doktoreas> thanks for all the info..
<flaccid_> np
<doktoreas> I was just trying to find a way to stop the bash script for running when the system bell plays
<flaccid_> the question is why you would need to do that. that should be the responsibility of the script
<Dr_willis> doktoreas,  what if some other app plays the bell?  in another shell.. or anotehr user.
<eagles0513875> !sendmail
<ubottu> Factoid sendmail not found
<eagles0513875> hey flaccid
<eagles0513875> does anyone have any good online manuals for bind and sendmail
<doktoreas> Dr_willis: when doing this computetion nothing else runs
<Dr_willis> doktoreas,  that still dosent mean the OS is now a 'single tasking Os'
<Dr_willis> Unless you are doing soem very deep programing.
<flaccid_> eagles0513875, i just use google and wiki i guess
<Dr_willis> If thats the case.. then whats going to ring the bell anyway?
<flaccid_> doktoreas, what does that mean?
 * Dr_willis is just gettting more and more confused.
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> whats the issue u getting confused with doc
<flaccid_> people want to do some out there stuff sometimes
<eagles0513875> lol whats the issue
<Dr_willis> thats what im wondering.... whats the actual issue... :)
<ubuntu> buongiorno
<eagles0513875> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis: lol
<Dr_willis> the script runs till it exits, or gets sent a signal.
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> i need to figure out how to script
<eagles0513875> cuz i want to write one which will query my other laptop and upate all my music on here
<eagles0513875> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<eagles0513875> wtf
<eagles0513875> why is a debian pkg available for webmin
<eagles0513875> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Dr_willis> webmin has been dead for ages.
<Dr_willis> under ubuntu and debian
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis: on the site they have a pkg for debian available
<Dr_willis> You can easially install the source.
<jussi01> eagles0513875: just because there is one there, doent mean its supported
<Dr_willis> the fact they have a deb for it.. dosent mean much. :)
<eagles0513875> jussi01: gotcha
<eagles0513875> so u saying i should uninstall it
<Dr_willis> If you like it.. use it..
<Dr_willis> we dont care. :P
<jussi01> !u > eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> lol
<GSiTurbo> :)
 * eagles0513875 bangs head on desk
<Dr_willis> I would be sure to confogure it to ONLY allow access from localhost.
<eagles0513875> so dont us it on a server server
<eagles0513875> im going to take a look at ebox
<Dr_willis> I would NOt use it on an imporntant machine. :)
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> this is a dev test machine
<eagles0513875> might end up turning it into some sorta server lol
<Dr_willis> Theres a reason that for years   that  webmin has been considered a security issue. :)
<eagles0513875> well i have to tell other people i know who use it that its a security issue on debian based machines
<Dr_willis> all the disrtos have been getting 'firmer' on security lately.
<flaccid_> there is no need for webmin in kubuntu anyway.
<Dr_willis> In any case. I  would be SURE to  restrict it to localhost ONLY for connections if you are using it.
<eagles0513875> flaccid_: O_o
<eagles0513875> now to figure out how to run ebox now that its installed
<eagles0513875> now with ebox how do i admin a mysql server from the web interface or a bind or apache or samba server
<eagles0513875> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<crs> Hmm. What is at boot: kernel event manager? Because it fails to start. ;/
<cef> does the upgrade tool (from gutsy to hard) pull files from your local (currently configured) mirror, or the main one?
<cef> err.. gutsy to hardy even
<larsivi> cef: currently configured
<cef> larsivi: ahh good. local mirror is free traffic. :D
<larsivi> cef: you will see pretty soon though - as it downloads quite a few bits prior to the actual upgrade
<cef> larsivi: cool. any idea what happens if the files don't download properly?
<larsivi> cef: if it happens in the start, the upgrade is aborted
<eagles0513875> cef: it will tell u it might break something and stop the installation
<cef> good.. been there befoer and had it fail (straight ubuntu, a while ago mind you) and yeah.. trashed things
<eagles0513875> lol did that bout a week ago
<eagles0513875> i installed a pkg and i dont remember which and it trashed my network
<cef> might leave it to the weekend tho.. 10pm now.. it'd be like 2am before it finished if it's the same speed as last time I upgraded ubuntu
<crs> Hmm. I get udev out of the starting at boot services, and now loging into x works. But networking stops ;/ I had tu run dhclient by a hand. ;/
<cef> <-- only just got my dsl fixed - hence why I never did it back when it was released
<eagles0513875> cef: u upgrading from gutsy
<cef> eagles0513875: yup
<eagles0513875> i dunno what the new upgrade routine is like but i used to end up more problems then it was worth
<eagles0513875> i recomut thats just memend a clean install b
<eagles0513875> *i recommend a clean install but that is just me
<cef> unlikely to happen .. too much stuff
<cef> anyway thanks all
<dawa> plop les gens
<crs> Hmm, guys, I really need help now. I have broken something with init scripts. Hal is not starting, network is starting but is not making eth0 interface so i have no network. I need to run dhclient by myself. dbus is probably not starting as well. udev is either not starting or not working. ;/
<crs> How can I restore init scripts to default state?
<crs> as it was before I touched it ;/
<ahmed> hallo
<ahmed> im admed from iraq
<advanced_> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<advanced_> Hi ppl i need help with flash
<advanced_> Is here anyone who can me help ?
<ahmed_> hi i have VGA nvidia tnt/tnt2 model 64 i want to  install its driver i downloaded NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.04-pkg1.run then i press ctrl+Alt+F7 and log in and use the command sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.04-pkg1.run it says you have to exit X server first how i do that??
<ahmed_> sorry i press trl_Alt+F1
<advanced_> who can me help ?
<GSiTurbo> thats wrong?
<ahmed_> * i have VGA nvidia tnt/tnt2 model 64 i want to  install its driver i downloaded NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.04-pkg1.run then i press ctrl+Alt+F1 and log in and use the command sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.04-pkg1.run it says you have to exit X server first how i do that??
<GSiTurbo> type sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<ahmed_> ok thanks man  i'll try
<br0ken`> this just a help channel or general chat as well?
<stdin> br0ken`: just support, general chat is in #kubuntu-offtopic
<PhilRod> before I spend forever googling, is there a generic "help! my sound doesn't work in hardy!" page somewhere?
<crs> Nobody knows how can I restore system services to default? ;/
<br0ken`> k well i do need a little help... id like to make a little script to run something whenever my system is booted
<br0ken`> not just when a certain user logs in
<br0ken`> the BOINC manager for worldcommunitygrid
<BluesKaj> hmm,  error in commiting packages...well why does the notifier not warn me first. I thought the upgrades were package specific and would account for some apps not working or not being required for a particlular setup beforehand.
<BluesKaj> I guess the dev guys aren't perfect :)
<s_> hello, on my kubuntu desktop  - using partly kde4 there are no coloured icons and no related pathes to the programm that should start  files or archives for exaxample - what can i do?
<s_> for example, there is a folder on the desktop, but it wont be recognized aw a folder.
<s_> and there is a questionmark on all of those.
<crs> hmm, Im getting error while udev is trying to start. How can I check exactly why?
<crimsun> crs: what's the error?
<crs> crimsun: that is a thing. I dont know. ;/
<crs> crimsun: Do you know how can I restore initscripts state do distro default?
<crimsun> crs: sure, revert all the changes you made.
<crs> crimsun: imposible. ;/ I hyave tried to many combination after it stops working ;/
<crimsun> crs: hint: see /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.postinst for the packages that own /etc/init.d/* files.
<crimsun> it is most definitely possible.
<crimsun> crs: it'd be helpful to narrow down where udev is complaining.
<crimsun> crs: i.e., pre-mount?
<crs> crimsun: all what i know is that it fails while booting ;/
<crs> crimsun: pre-boot?
<crimsun> no, I mean specific points.
<crimsun> i.e., see /etc/initramfs-tools/scripts/ if you aren't familiar.
<crimsun> (don't modify /etc/initramfs-tools/scripts/ ; just look there for the points I'm referring to)
<crs> crimsun: I have got there only couple empty dirs ;/
<crimsun> ok, sanity-check:  is this a Kubuntu install?
<crs> crimsun: Yes. Quite new, only couple days old.
<crimsun> of 6.06? 7.04? 7.10? 8.04?
<crs> crimsun: Yesterday I looked at system services in kde control. I have realized that udev is not starting at boot so i chacked it to be starting. Then after reboot i could not login into x, reseach I have done told me yhat I have no right to /dev/null. And yes, only root had. While I restart udev it starts working (change perms). Today story was the same, but restarting udev didnt help. I had to change perm by the hand. But then i didnt have networking and hal p
<crs> crimsun: 8.04
<crs> crimsun: What I'd like to do it restore all scripts as they were after installation and purge and reinstall udev... ;/
<crs> bot i have no idea how, cos apt-get purge udev wants to remove many other packages...
<crimsun> dpkg --force-depends
<crimsun> and, please don't mess with udev again.
<crimsun> if you're not comfortable with dpkg --force-depends -r, you may wish to reconsider reinstalling 8.04.
<crimsun> (it's not complicated, but it's fragile and fairly dangerous)
<crs> crimsun: I'm quite literate with linux, I have been using gentoo for number of years. But i feel completly lost in kubuntu and .deb things. :)
<crs> crimsun: I have nothing to lose. I just want to have a fresgh, celan installation of udev and start scripts at the default stage. They must sit in some package... ;/
<crimsun> crs: many packages provide files in /etc/init.d/
<crs> crimsun: Yeah, but I mean basic system...
<crimsun> what does "basic" mean?
<crs> But ok, it cant be very difficult to make a list of them and reinstall...
<crs> crimsun: base system i mean
<crimsun> so you'd be looking at ubuntu-minimal (and ubuntu-standard, if you wish)
<crimsun> there are multiple ways of achieving what you want, but the easiest by far is a simple reinstall.
<crs> crimsun: and I will lost packages which i have installed after kubuntu installation?
<crs> ok, i have purge udev, deleted /etc/udev and installed it again
<crs> ok, udev seems to be working
<crimsun> crs: please realise that additional packages install into /etc/udev
<crs> ups, you are right ;/
<crs> I should have been copy them somewhere ;/
<crimsun> dpkg -S /etc/udev
<crimsun> then make sure you reinstall those packages.
<eagles0513875> lol this sound like me when i dont know what im doing i start doing stuff and breaking things
<crs> eagles0513875: ;-)
 * RuyalarPrensi ben gider hacı bye
<eagles0513875> crs: you new to linux
<crs> crimsun: Can i use apt-get to reinstall all packages currently installed in system?
<crs> eagles0513875: No, I'm new to debian based systems. ;-)
<eagles0513875> crs: this should help you out its my website which is still a work in progress http://howtokubuntu.x10hosting.com
<crs> eagles0513875: what is there? ;-)
<eagles0513875> right now just a forum
<eagles0513875> working on putting up simplified how to's
<crs> ok, let me check if it is working now
<crs> I'll be right back :)
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> crs: u have to signup for both the site and forum
<crs> Please don't laught at me while I'm absent :)
<ccy> zenmehanhua
<crs> Hello again. ;-)
<crs> Victory!  ;-)
<crs> me vs kubuntu: 1:0 ;-)
<crs> done it works now. I knew it was something with udev. ;-)
<crs> crimsun: Thank you very much for your help. ;-) Another one thing is.. how can I reinstall every package which puts something in udevs dirs?
<crimsun> crs: look at the output from `dpkg -S /etc/udev'
<crimsun> those are the packages that are registered as touching /etc/udev
<crs> only udev is there ;/
<crimsun> libpisock9, brltty, mdadm, dmsetup, alsa-utils, libgphoto2-2, fuse-utils, udev, util-linux, hplip, libnjb5, libsane, lvm2, libmtp7, xserver-xorg-input-wacom, ifupdown, foo2zjs, hal, pcmciautils, hdparm: /etc/udev
<KingOfDos|lap> great. i've got 5 kubuntu 8.04 CD's and 2 64bit versions. :D
<KingOfDos|lap> deliverd on my birthday (today :) )
<KingOfDos|lap> :D
<crs> crimsun:
<crs> # dpkg -S /etc/udev
<crs> udev: /etc/udev
<crs> thas is it ;/
<eagles0513875> crs: u like the site
<crs> eagles0513875: May I have a link once again, please? I've been using irssi in console before...
<eagles0513875> crs:  http://howtokubuntu.x10hosting.com be aware its a site still in development
<eagles0513875> crs: plz spread the word about the site to your fellow kubuntu users
<crs> eagles0513875: it is suspended...
<eagles0513875> no its not
<eagles0513875> crs: ill work on inserting ad's
<eagles0513875> thats the reason my account is an ad hosting
<eagles0513875> account
<crs> all what i see is ads ant i;ve been redirected to: http://staff.x10hosting.com/suspended.page/
<eagles0513875> same here
<eagles0513875> its cuz my webpg doesnt have any ad's and mine is ad hosting pkg
<eagles0513875> crs: ill work on it and get back to you on it
<kamui> Anyone using kde4?  I need to know where to put autostarting scripts for KDM4.  Im trying to get the synergy server to launch at boot after X and kdm start, but before a user logs in
<crs> eagles0513875: ok
<eagles0513875> crs: just got it unsuspended
<genii> kamui: PErhaps they'll have a better idea in #kubuntu-kde4
<eagles0513875> crs: the site should be back up
<crs> eagles0513875: Yes it is, but it is empty ;/
<eagles0513875> crs: u have to sign up
<rophy> hello folks
<crs> eagles0513875: aa, ok :)
<crs> crimsun: Have you got an idea why my dpkg -S list is so empty? ;/
<eagles0513875> crs: security measures
<eagles0513875> dont want no bots spamming my site
<rophy> no heelo back?
<crs> rophy: Hi :)
<rophy> question abt apollo,anyone?
<crs> ater apt-get update i have got with upgrade: The following packages have been kept back:
<crs>   kmplayer kmplayer-base kmplayer-konq-plugins linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<crs>   linux-restricted-modules-generic
<eagles0513875> crs: run the same command but with dist-upgrade
<rophy> QUESTION ABOUT APOLLO ANYONE?
<crs> ups, sorry for multiline ;/ The first three of them are keep by me. i want them in this version, but why there are some new as well?
<eagles0513875> crs: dunno
<eagles0513875> crs: is ur nick registered
<crs> eagles0513875: yy, should be...
<crs> yes.
<eagles0513875> ok
<rophy> eagles .pigons.owes ...anyone knows abt Apollo?
<crs> rophy: sorry, but if nobody responds that means something... ;/
<eagles0513875> rophy: ?
<eagles0513875> rophy: you talking about pidgin
<rophy> means what :'(
<rophy> no apollo the file sharing p2p program
<eagles0513875> never used it
<eagles0513875> !patience | rophy
<ubottu> rophy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<eagles0513875> i havent tried apollo but what issue you having with it
<crs> rophy: it is dc client, isnt it?
<rophy> it keeps on CONNECTING to the networks (like ares) and never connects
<eagles0513875> rophy: is this on hardy or an upgrade from gutsy to hardy
<crs> I have tried that app long time ago. didnt work as well
<eagles0513875> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<eagles0513875> !p2p | rophy
<ubottu> rophy: please see above
<eagles0513875> try one of those other ones
<rophy> but i love ares
<eross> ﻿after the update, my awn- install finally broke and now i'm at 640x480. After removing awn- and trying to update, I'm still at 640x480, how can i fix that
<rophy> and apollon is the one who can use ares
<eagles0513875> rophy: u can get ares to run using wine on her ei have done it and it works
<rophy> what the ei?
<eagles0513875> !wine | rophy
<ubottu> rophy: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<eagles0513875> rophy: i have used the program above to get utorrent to work on here as well as ares
<rophy> i know wine
<rophy> am askin abt her ei that u mentioned
<rophy> <eagles0513875> rophy: u can get ares to run using wine on her ei have done it and it works
<eagles0513875> *here i
<eross> the linux-header-2.6.24.16 restricted won't work on 2.6.24.17?
<rophy> lol okai thank u
<rophy> i am on it
<eross> I'm in process of installing .17 restricted drivers
<crs> how can I reinstall package using apt?
<BluesKaj> crs, if you've uninsalled it first
<llutz> crs: apt-get install --reinstall package
<crs> llutz: thanks
<BluesKaj> I've found reinstalling is sometimes messy with a package that's been upgraded
<BluesKaj> if at first you don't remove the installed one
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: wouldnt the pkg that you will be installin be the updated package thats in the repos
<crs> ok, it still didnt solve my problem /
<crs> cp: cannot stat `/etc/udev/rules.d/65-dmsetup.rules': No such file or directory
<crs> its from # dpkg-reconfigure udev
<llutz>  dpkg-reconfigure dmsetup
<crs> llutz: the same ;/
<eagles0513875> dpkg is a mess to work with in regards to dependencies
<genii> crs: http://pastebin.com/m23afae93 has the contents of that file on my system
<crs> genii: oh, thanks ;-)
<crs> but i will try first purge it and install once again
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, there are broken depencies in some cases , so the right ones aren't fetched from the repos , hence a broken pkg.
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: got it
<BluesKaj> dependencies
<crs> Ok, it works now. :)
<eagles0513875> :) so purging and reinstalling fixed it
<crs> yes
<genii> Good
<eagles0513875> :)
<crs> genii: thanks anyway
<genii> crs: np
<BluesKaj> crs eagles0513875 , it isn't always the case , but I've found a few here and there that needed to be removed or purged before reinstallation, but not many.
<crs> weird a bit :)
<joshuafr> hi all
<joshuafr> Is there someone who can tell me how to have servicemenus activated under dolphin-kde4, I've copied all .desktop from the old konqueror directory to ~/.kde4/share/kde4/services/ServiceMenus but not result :-(
<kamui> so no way to autostart anything in KDE4's KDM?
<kamui> the only solution is to downgrade and use KDM3?
<genii> kamui: Did you ask yet in #kubuntu-kde4 channel?
<BluesKaj> joshuafr, thatsounds like a question for  #kubuntu-kde4
<kamui> no, didn't know about that channel
<kamui> thanks
<joshuafr> BluesKaj: ok thanks
<eagles0513875> !ebox | crs
<ubottu> crs: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<genii> /msg ubottu cipux
<genii> hmm
<eagles0513875> ?
<kamui> thanks, they told me the same
<eagles0513875> genii: what u trying to do
<kamui> no big deal
<genii> eagles0513875: Start a session with the bot beginning with a query about the server admin tool called cipux. But I put an extra slash by mistake
<eagles0513875> genii: lol
<rophy> eagles ..ares worked with wine thanxxxxxxxxxxx a lot
<eagles0513875> genii: random question do you like the idea of an irc chat tailored specifically for the ubuntu distro
<eagles0513875> rophy: no problem hit me up if you need any more help
<genii> eagles0513875: Of course :)
<rophy> thanx ;)
<eagles0513875> rophy: no problem
<eagles0513875> genii: what language do you think it should be programmed in
<genii> eagles0513875: C
<eagles0513875> c++
<nosrednaekim> why a new IRC client?
<nosrednaekim> konversation is perfect..
<eagles0513875> nosrednaekim: lol
<eagles0513875> what program can i use to create iso's
<eagles0513875> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<llutz> eagles0513875: from cd/dvd? cat
<eagles0513875> llutz: its a dl
<eagles0513875> llutz: wait
<eagles0513875> llutz: its going to be from another cd
<crs> eagles0513875: you can use dd to create iso file from cd/dvd-rom
<genii> eg: sudo dd if=/dev/dvd of=~/Desktop/mysiofile.iso
<crs> llutz: Do you know how can i check which packages puts wheirs files intu /etc/udev? dpkg -S /etc/udev shows only udev. ;/
<llutz> data-cd: cat /dev/cdrom >file.iso faster than dd
<genii> llutz: If you use bs=2048 with dd it speeds up considerably on doing cds/dvds
<llutz> genii: sure but i prefer cat, less to type
<llutz> crs dlocate /etc/udev
<nosrednaekim> hey.... I have a vob file... what do you guys reccomend I use to burn it to a DVD?
<nosrednaekim> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<philsf> hello, I can't get kmail to recognize my ~/Mail/inbox (maildir format). The inbox does not appear at all in the local folders list, and if I make a symlink inbox2 -> inbox, both appear, but the messages therein only appear in inbox2. any hints on how can I debug to see what's going on?
<crs> llutz: command not found. But what i mean is i have purge udev, deleted /etc/udev dir and install udev again. But then crimsun told me that there was more files not only from udev. How can i check what to reinmstall them?
<nosrednaekim> philsf: are you importing them?
<nosrednaekim> philsf: otherwise you need a symlink between .kde/share/apps/kmail/mail/inbox  and that DIR
<llutz> crs maybe you can use the output of dlocate (install package "dlocate") to find all those packages, i'm not sure if that will work
<philsf> nosrednaekim: strange, I always used ~/Mail as the foldersdir (since kde 3.2, I think). is .kde/share/apps/kmail/mail/ a "new" default?
<nosrednaekim> in kubuntu, its the default
<nosrednaekim> I symlinked it to ~/mail since I hate having things in .kde that are valuable
<philsf> nosrednaekim: that explains why it disappeared, since I just erased my old confs. It appears now, but still looks empty. any ideas why?
<ahmed> i was trying to install new driver for nvidia tnt/tnt2 model 64 how to know i installed it fine??? cause i had some troubles while i install it
<philsf> nosrednaekim: I should also add that the inbox is a symlink to ~/Maildir, which in turn is being used by a local imap server
<nosrednaekim> :P
<llutz> crs "sudo apt-get install dlocate && sudo apt-get install --reinstall $(dlocate /etc/udev|cut -f 1 -d:|sort -u) "
<philsf> nosrednaekim: do you think this could be a lock issue?
<nosrednaekim> ahmed: use the legacy driver
<nosrednaekim> philsf: IDK... I use POP
<ahmed> nosrednaekim: how is that|??
<crs> llutz: /usr/bin/locate.findutils: /var/lib/dlocate/dlocatedb: No such file or directory but i have just done updatedb.findutils ;/
<llutz> crs sudo update-dlocatedb
<nosrednaekim> ahmed: nvidia-glx-legacy
<crs> llutz: got it! thanks. ;-)
<ahmed> nosrednaekim: where is that?? i typed in consle get error
<dor0> how can i scroll up the boot messages?
<dor0> i need to check one failure
<nosrednaekim> !nvidia | ahmed
<ubottu> ahmed: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nosrednaekim> dor0: they should all be in /var/log/messages
<dor0> cant find them
<dor0> :(
<crs> llutz, crimsun and the other who helped me: Thanks guys for you help. My system is working perfectly again. Thanks a lot. :)
<aditya> @anyone, i`m new to kubuntu. i`ve installed it with file system ext3. i saw other options. which one is the best?
<llutz> only messages occured after syslogd start are logged into /var/log
<Steve-cal> aditya: ext3 was the best choice. :)
<crs> aditya: it depends. If you are asking that question tha means that ext3 is the best for you.
<llutz> dor0: enable bootlogd if you need all
<aditya> thanks steve, crs
<dor0> i have one [FAIL] between all the [OK] but i cant see it, the messages are scrolling down so fast
<aditya> anyone from india? or is there any seperate channel for discussion bcoz i need help regarding DATAONE broadband.. pls help
<ahmed> thsank i'll check
<szakulec> did it happen in around messages about the firewall?
<nosrednaekim> !in
<ubottu> Factoid in not found
<nzk> Liferea won't start for me. It is about to start, but then it quits.
<ubuntu> hello
<aditya> which one`s the best deownload manager for kub? someone pls help
<aditya> *download
<genii> aditya: I prefer the Firefox extension of GetThemAll which is very good
<genii> nzk: Does it give any informative error messages?
<Helios> Can anyone please tell me how can i host a file in linux?
<crs> Helios: You can use ftp server for example
<Tm_T> kpf!
<Helios> ok
<genii> Helios: Please define more clearly "hosting a file"
<genii> file to ftp, a torrent, webpages...?
<Helios> i want to make my pc into a file server for some time... just like there is the http file sharing...
<melkart> there is a file server mini applet for the task bar
<drif> is nvidia 7600gs safe bet under ubuntu?
<Helios> better take an nvidia 8800GT :)
<BluesKaj> do you guys have a browser that will play the videos on this site ? http://tinyurl.com/4ygmlo
<drif> Helios: bad answer I'm afraid :D just needed to know if there's any problems I should know about
<Helios> well no problems...
<Helios> i use 7300GT
<Dragnslcr> drif- I have a 7900, and it works fine
<Helios> yeah... Kubuntu recognises it and installs it's new driver...
<drif> just wanted to replace my integrated GPU with something cheap (2nd hand) and stop that noise :-\
<drif> god I hate Asus boards
<Helios> in fact ASUS boards are known to be the best ones... :S
<Helios> isn't it???
<drif> well, they are the noisiest son of the b*tches I've ever heard :(
<Helios> well guys what u all use as mainboards??? :S
<drif> practically breaks the sonic barrier when cpu operates at 100% power scheme - and I don't mean noise from the fans
<drif> re Helios
<Pramod> lol
<Pramod> seems some1 took my nick :(
<drif> better register yours then..
<Pramod> yeah... guys where can i foind out abt the best mainboards????
<Pramod> how i register?
<drif> Pramod: /msg nickserv help
<antoranz> Hi, guys!
<antoranz> Can anybody help me out here?
<drif> antoranz: just ask the question
<antoranz> i upgraded from hardy on a presario V3000 and X has no keyboard nor mouse input
<drif> antoranz: if someone knows the answer - you'll most likely get it
<ubuntu> could someone write me the commands to mount my disk on the live-cd please ?
<Pramod> REGISTER
<antoranz> at least I can switch to the virtual terminals, but X receives no input (can't even kill it with alt+ctrl+backspace)
<drif> Pramod: do not talk to the channel, talk to nickserv instead
<Pramod> ok thanks :D
<antoranz> ubuntu: plain old mount
<ubuntu> antoraz: ??
<ubuntu> antoranz *
<antoranz> antoraNz
<ubuntu> ^^
<antoranz> so... nobody knows how to go on the X problem?
<lars_> What's the best way to switch from Kubuntu to Xubuntu? Clean install or apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<Pramod_Helios> u can install xubuntu-desktop...
<chipbuddy> i just asked this last night, but i want to ask a different batch of people to make sure i'm not doing anything incredibly stupid. i installed some RAM that is faster than my mobo can support. will my mobo just step down the speed and everything will be fine? i'm running memtest on that computer now. if i do'nt see any errors after a while can i assume everything is working fine?
<llutz> chipbuddy: yes, yes
<chipbuddy> great.
<TimS> !info simutrans
<ubottu> Package simutrans does not exist in hardy
<phoenixz> Hi there, is there anything known about kontact being *extremely* instable on kubuntu (either KDE3 or KDE4) ??  On average, kontact can crash after 2 seconds or 5 minutes, usually there is no real indication how or why.. it just crashes all the time, easily some 20 times a day.. :(
<phoenixz> Asked in the kontact channel, and they told me it should run without problems, at least, it does so with them, so maybe its the OS..
<PhilRod_> phoenixz: any unusual conditions? large folders, intermittent network, many filters, ...?
<PhilRod_> (just guessing)
<phoenixz> PhilRod_> Got some larger folders yeah, a server that is not available sometimes.. but its different all the time.. sometimes it also crashes wihtout any of htat
<PhilRod_> phoenixz: perhaps you have one rogue message somewhere that's causing the crash. Can you get backtraces from the crashes? Are they all the same?
<PhilRod_> phoenixz: (you'll need kdepim-dbg and kdelibs-dbg installed to get useful backtraces)
<phoenixz> PhilRod_> don't think so... got different crashes for different reasons.. sometimes I just start kontact and don't look at it.. Im working in anohter program and BOOM, there it goes
<phoenixz> PhilRod_> I'll happily send backtraces :) just say how
<MurielGodoi> Hi,  Anyone knows if Firefox 3 rc1 will be available in Ubuntu repositories?
<PhilRod_> phoenixz: http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Debugging/How_to_create_useful_crash_reports#Preparing_your_KDE_packages
<Krooks> How is the 8.04 ?Is it ok ?
<Krooks> will it run  on a Pentium 3 ?
<phoenixz> PhilRod_> I'll read it, thanks!
<genii> MurielGodoi: No new answer on that since you asked yesterday
<MurielGodoi> genil: Sorry but I didn't understand you. I did not ask it before
<aidan_> best freeware webiste design program?
<llutz> !best | aidan_
<ubottu> aidan_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<aidan_> ok, A website design tool?
<llutz> vi, kate, quanta, lots other
<ScorpKing> does anyone know how to zoom into the timeline with openmovieeditor?
<corinth> How do I change my default from gdm to kdm?
<phoenixz> PhilRod_> in any case, kontact has lots more weird errors.. spam filter does not filter spam.. it does, however, make 20 copies of every message in my inbox, effectively making it even worse :)
<phoenixz> or another nice one.. sorting on date.. and even then I'll still find messages of today halfway in the list..
<PhilRod_> hm, I don't have that problem, although I think I set up the spam filtering manually
<PhilRod_> ok, problems with sorting on date I've seen. It was never bad enough to really bother me though (usually works fine)
<PhilRod_> I wonder if you have some corrupted index files lying around
<phoenixz> PhilRod_> the date thing is more like anoying..
<PhilRod_> is your mail on imap or stored locally?
<phoenixz> PhilRod_> thing is.. I've re-setup everything like 5 times already and its always the same..
<phoenixz> PhilRod_> so cant really be corrupted index, since I dumped everythign before I restarted
<PhilRod_> phoenixz: I guess your best bet is to collect a few backtraces and see if you can see any pattern then
<genii> corinth: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm                 then choose kdm (assuming it's installed)
<phoenixz> PhilRod_> okay, thanks lots!
<genii> Bah. Thats what happens when I start typing an answer then get called away, return and finish typing the line
 * genii sips more coffee
 * Pramod is exploring the new Kubuntu :)
<antoranz_> Guys! I want to complain about a word that is incorrectly used in KDE (es)
<antoranz_> who do I have to bother on it?
<genii> The maintainer of the spanish translation of KDE.
<antoranz_> ok... who's he/she?
<llutz> i think "Martin Pitt <martin.pitt@ubuntu.com>" according to "aptitude show language-pack-kde-es"
<llutz> antoranz_: ^^
<antoranz_> OK... let me mail him
<genii> antoranz_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/language-pack-kde-es-base shows ubuntu core developers as the maintainers and no upstream is given
<antoranz_> nevermind.... the word is OK for the "Real Academia"... so I have no say.:-)
<antoranz_> thanks anyway, guys!
<antoranz_> one other thing
<antoranz_> I enabled the 3d desktops efects (basic)
<antoranz_> I have 4 desktops, and if I swicvh between the first two I can see the animted switching of the desktops
<antoranz_> but it doesn't happen with desktops 3 and 4
<antoranz_> as a matter of fact, I can select them but the desktop won't switch at all
<DreadKnight_> i installed kubuntu on my lenovo laptop and i got no sound xD im doomed!!!1 please help... im googling for hours Y_Y
<antoranz_> any idea how I can solve this?
<crimsun> DreadKnight_: 8.04?  what's the output from `lspci -nv|grep -A1 040[13]'?
<antoranz_> is there a module loaded for it?
<antoranz_> lshw could help
<DreadKnight_> crimsun: yes hardy; wait a sec
<DreadKnight_> crimsun: look--->
<DreadKnight_> 00:1b.0 0403: 8086:284b (rev 03)
<DreadKnight_>         Subsystem: 17aa:384e
<sigma_1234> are there any kde 4.1 packages anywhere for kubuntu? im in desperation:)
<eagles05> O_o
<DreadKnight_> anyone that had laptop sound problems? xD
<crimsun> DreadKnight_: sec, looking.
<DreadKnight_> crimsun: ok :-)
<sigma_1234> kubuntu-kde4
<crimsun> DreadKnight_: our sound driver is too old.  You need to compile http://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/tiwai/snapshot/alsa-driver-20080526.tar.bz2
<eagles05> im having stream issues with amarok i have lame libxine1 installed libxine1-ffmpeg flac ffmpeg
<eagles05> installed and it doesnt wanna work for me
<DreadKnight_> crimsun: alsa is 1.0.16.. latest one as far as i can see xD
<crimsun> DreadKnight_: it's the latest /stable/, yes.  However, your hardware is only supported in the development versions.
<DreadKnight_> crimsun: oh, cool i see :-)
<crimsun> DreadKnight_: thus, you need a very recent snapshot (to which I pointed).
<eagles05> what codec pkg am i missing to be able to listen to an mp3 stream
<DreadKnight_> crimsun: i'm rather noobish at compile; will try to compile it in a bit :-) thanks
<DreadKnight_> eagles05: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<spykedtomato> hey all i need HELP - is there any way to recover recently deleted files? I deleted the wrong directory in krusader........
<spykedtomato> huge directory, btw
<spykedtomato> my music collection :(
<eagles05> DreadKnight_: fixed it the port was messed up
<DreadKnight_> eagles05: cool xD
<llutz> spykedtomato: time to use your backup
<spykedtomato> ...
<spykedtomato> yuck, the backup's old :(
<spykedtomato> no handy little "oops" command? :)
<llutz> spykedtomato: umount partition and try one of those undelete-tools (recover, magicrescue) and pray
<spykedtomato> i'll try - thanks llutz
<MarcoPau> hello, is there any language package for firefox 3?
<llutz> language-pack-gnome-XX   XX your language
<dkkong> is there some log i can check to see if the system shut down due to a temp issue?
<Blastur> hello. if I want to support > 4 GB of ram, will i386 release of kubuntu work?
<Blastur> or should i pick amd64?
<genii> Blastur: If you have a 32 bit platform then you need server kernel in 32bit. If you have 64 bit system just use 64 bit install.
<Blastur> i have a core2duo system, thats 64-bit right?
<phoenixz> Blastur> should have 64 extensions yeahg
<genii> Yup
<Blastur> great
<Blastur> thanks a bunch
<hopf> what's happenin' all.
<alexey> русские есть?
<nzk> alexey: я
<alexey> можешь помочь с ip r?
<alexey> а то мозг взрывается =(
<genii> !ru | alexey
<ubottu> alexey: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nzk> немагу
<nzk> декыу понос :(
<alexey> спс
 * genii thinks about exploding brain diarrhea 
<erikw> hi
<erikw> how do I check what version of KDE I ahve?
<erikw> have*
<genii> rightclick Kmenu...Panel Menu...Help...About KDE
<erikw> genii: Ok thanks
<erikw> I have version 3.5. What is the easiets way to upgrade to 4.0xx?
<romunov> how unfortunate
<romunov> my second hard drive is "empty" after the upgrade to 8.04
<blekos> did anybody had problem with the new nvidia drivers?/
<Helios> What does this message mean?
<Helios> "Could not load XPCOM"?
<romunov> who in christ's name uses fax utilities in kubuntu?!?!
<Helios> !xpcom
<ubottu> Factoid xpcom not found
<romunov> hum, i've enabled the restricted drivers... how do i make them work?
<Helios> How do i change the splash screen in Kubuntu 8.04??? it's the KDE 3.5.9 version and i do not find that option in the system settings... :S
<genii> romunov: alt-f2   kdesu jockey-kde
<Helios> How do i change the splash screen in Kubuntu 8.04??? it's the KDE 3.5.9 version and i do not find that option in the system settings... :S
<nosrednaekim> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<nosrednaekim> 1usplash
<nosrednaekim> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<navetz> can someone help me, I installed KDE on ubuntu server edition
<nosrednaekim> navetz: and?
<navetz> when I try to log in I get this error
<navetz> could not read network connection list.
<navetz> /home/pds/.DCOPserver_pds_0
<navetz> please check that the "dcopserver" program is running.
<nosrednaekim> navetz: how did you install kde?
<navetz> nosrednaekim: I think I installed apt-get kubuntu-desktop.
<rysiek> guys, I am having a serious issue here - my X session does NOT start, in .xsession-errors I get: Xsession: X session started for username at <some_date>\nopen: Permission denied
<rysiek> any ideas?
<navetz> nosrednaekim: It was working before
<nosrednaekim> rysiek: could you pastebin the whole error file?
<rysiek> I don't even know where to look for info what exactly is causing the problem (what file/dev/pipe/...)
<rysiek> nosrednaekim: .xsession-errors?
<Ubt-> vao dr as budas
<rysiek> nosrednaekim: I just did
<nosrednaekim> rysiek: thats the whole thing?
<rysiek> nosrednaekim: that's the whole file, two lines
<nosrednaekim> wow
<rysiek> nosrednaekim: yup
<rysiek> yeah
<rysiek> I checked Xorg.0.log, nothing
<rysiek> dmesg says - AOK
<nosrednaekim> so kdm comes up?
<rysiek> jyup
<rysiek> I enter my username/pw
<rysiek> X poders a whiel
<rysiek> *while
<rysiek> and I am back in kdm
<MachinatorSyver> how do you undo a typo you made in vim
<nosrednaekim> navetz: run this.... "rm -r ~/.DCOP*"
<MachinatorSyver> I accidently replaced an entire line in visudo with the letter C
<hopf> MachinatorSyver, press 'u' in command mode
<rysiek> nosrednaekim: I have been fighting with a custom-made kdm theme, but that would b0rk kdm, not kde after logging in
<nosrednaekim> MachinatorSyver: or do "esc, :q!, enter" to exit without saving
<MachinatorSyver> thank you
<navetz> nosrednaekim: ok
<Ballena> How do I make KDe not start when i turn on the computer?
<navetz> nosrednaekim: trying to log in again now. If this doesn't work, should I re-install KDE?
<nosrednaekim> uhh, yeah, run "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" again
<genii> hmm
<navetz> nosrednaekim: I have a lot of config files, will this delete them?
<genii> Nallena
<genii> Bah
<genii> Plus she just left
<nosrednaekim> navetz: nope
<navetz> nosrednaekim: ok should apt-get install kubuntu-desktop or apt-get reinstall
<nosrednaekim> just install
<rysiek> nosrednaekim: I did unpack kdm deb package in /tmp
<nosrednaekim> rysiek: ohhhh...... maybe you screwed up your /tmp
<rysiek> nosrednaekim: but I seem to recall having some kdesu-related problems a few minutes earlier
<rysiek> nosrednaekim: I have just cleared my /tmp
<rysiek> nosrednaekim: rebooted
<hopf> weird question - why did kubuntu not install vim-runtime by default -- aptitude said that vim was not installed but it was there, and ive been using it all morning
<rysiek> nosrednaekim: deleted .ICEauth... and .Xauth... files
<rysiek> nosrednaekim: to no vail
<genii> navetz: sudo /usr/bin/dcopserver_shutdown; sudo /usr/bin/dcopserver
<nosrednaekim> rysiek: right right..... did you check the permissions on your home DIR?
<nosrednaekim> hopf: it install vim-tiny instead
<hopf> ah, my answer must lie in vim=tiny
<navetz> genii: thanks, ill try it.
<hopf> *- yeah! thanks
<pvandewyngaerde> my kde4 is broken, i can only open  1 window and
<hopf> i just noticed that when it started replacing vim-tiny. thanks nosrednaekim
<hopf> i want it all! :)
<genii> pvandewyngaerde: #kubuntu-kde4 please
<rysiek> nosrednaekim: I got a hunch! could you paste me what perms do you have on /tmp
<navetz> genii: shutdown worked, but starting it failed with this message.
<rysiek> nosrednaekim: in any format - dXXXXXXXXX or NNN  will do ;)
<genii> navetz: Please pastebin error if more than a couple lines
<navetz> genii: /usr/bin/iceauth: timeout in locking authority file /home/pds/.ICEauthority
<navetz> genii: this is on my server, I am talking to you through my laptop so I can't really pastebin
<nosrednaekim> rysiek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14849/
<genii> navetz: Good.   rm /home/pds/.ICEauthority                      then try run it again
<rysiek> eh
<navetz> genii: this is probably important to note, the first error I was getting was saying that I could not access /home/pds/.ICEauthority so I did a chown so I could
<rysiek> nosrednaekim: ls -l / | grep tmp
<navetz> genii: ok
<rysiek> nosrednaekim: ON /tmp, not ON /tmp/* ;)
<nosrednaekim> navetz: and /tmp itself is --- drwxrwxrwt  13 root root  4096 2008-05-26 13:33 tmp
<rysiek> ok, thanks
<nosrednaekim> yeah I figured I'd give you both
<rysiek> :)
<rysiek> I said I just cleared the damn thing ;)
<nosrednaekim> oh... tru tru :P
<nosrednaekim> lol
<nosrednaekim> forgot about that
<navetz> genii: I get the same error after i rm /home/pds/.ICEauthority
<rysiek> nosrednaekim: w00t! and - once more - chmod a+w,o+t /tmp saves the day!
<rysiek> :)
<nosrednaekim> :P
<rysiek> nosrednaekim: thanks a bunch
<navetz> genii: any ideas on what I can do?
<Areinu> What is good ocaML IDE for kubuntu? I tried OcaIDE for eclipse, but it doesn't work for me, and Cameleon is something I have no idea how to use. Ah, and I like code completition in my IDEs >.>
<genii> navetz: Do the          rm /home/pds/.ICEauthority         again. But after that try to login gui   so if kdm not running start that, if it is running, go there and attempt login
<navetz> genii: wait, that doesn't start my stuff, but it works.
<MachinatorSyver> what is the System -> Preferences -> Sessions new startup programs equivalent in kubuntu
<ManiacHgh> hello everybody
<ManiacHgh> I have an issue with Kubuntu
<ManiacHgh> evey time aftet automatic updates
<ManiacHgh> I get unresolved link simbols
<ManiacHgh> experimentally I found that "sudo aptitude reinstall libqt3-mt kdelibs4c2a" helps to get system back to normal
<ManiacHgh> this time I had missing sybmos in  libqt3-mt with link C++ mangled name
<ManiacHgh> any ideas?
<navetz> genii: thanks a lot for the help.
<genii> navetz: You're welcome
<genii> ManiacHgh: They may have some better idea in #kubuntu-devel
<genii> You could also search for a bug report of this on Launchad
<ManiacHgh> I tried. seems that I am the only one with such issues
<navetz> does anyone here know how to mount a computer on the same network?
<navetz> or how I can even see the computers on my network?
<pvandewyngaerde> a windows or a linux ?
<navetz> pvandewyngaerde: linux
<Helios> how can i change the Kicker Icon?
<Helios> !kicker
<ubottu> Factoid kicker not found
<Helios> !kiker
<ubottu> Factoid kiker not found
<Helios> how can i change the Kicker Icon?
<hopf> By chance, does anyone know if EyeTV Hybrid can work on (K)Ubuntu?
<deamon3> #kubuntu-es
<ManiacHgh> Helios: you meen the left button that is "K" ?
<Helios> yeah :)
<Helios> that left button
<ManiacHgh> Helios: I changed that by installing different icon pack
<Helios> lol even i installed another icon pack... and it changed to the ubuntu symbol... :s
<[Relic]> command line way of showing hardware is...?
<genii> lshw or lspci or lsus
<genii> *lsusb
<deamon3> hey
<deamon3> i have install ubuntu and kubuntu ... and mi kubuntu Go to terminal .... no graffic ??¡
<genii> deamon3: How did you install kubuntu ?
<ManiacHgh> deamon3: I also have both kubntu-desctop and ubuntu-desctop, and GUI works fine.
 * RuyalarPrensi selamunaleykum linux severler :)
<MachinatorSyver> is there a way to make dolphin folder icons show a preview of whats in them like in windows XP?
<genii> If one works the other usually works, since they both rely on the xorg.conf file
<deamon3> lolz
<deamon3> i have two operative sistem
<deamon3> XD
<[Relic]> anyway to tell the version of a .ko file?
<deamon3> i make a partition  and i install both
<Helios> can i individally change the icin of the kicker?
<tolonuga> hi. I have a problem with vi (vim.tiny): as user cursor keys for navigation work. but after su or sudo the cursor keys generate binary chars ending in the file. TERM=xterm in both cases, any idea what could be wrong?
<tolonuga> hmm, konsole is fine, the problem is only in xterm.
<ManiacHgh> tolonuga: check your locale and encoding settings for both users
<Helios> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<tolonuga> locale is de_DE.UTF-8 both times
<tolonuga> also does someone know a tool to find binary chars in a text file? I guess something strange is in there, that isn't show to me with kate or vi, but causes the script to fail
<genii> deamon3: So copy the /etc/X11/xorg.conf from the gnome install to the /etc/X11/xorg.conf of the kde install
<bdizzle> hi
<bdizzle> quick question that I hope someone can answer
<benpicco> Hi, is there some tool to use amarok's libvisual visualisations for real time Line In/Mic input?
<deamon3> I CAN-T See the another partition XD
<bdizzle> deamon, are you dual booting?
<bdizzle> meh, he's gone
<bdizzle> okay, quesiton. Does anyone know why the sound cuts out if the screensaver pops up or it goes into Locked Mode?
<[Relic]> can't figure out why coretemp won't load, but can only guess one thing;  ksysguard is locked to an outdated libsensors while I still have the other avialable it isn't compiled into the kernel only the outdated one;  does this sound like a reasonable analysis?
<marcreichelt> hi there
<marcreichelt> does anybody know how I can get the UUID of a partition?
<benpicco> marcreichelt, sudo blkid /dev/sda1
<marcreichelt> thanks
<marcreichelt> hmm, it doesn't output anything :-/
<marcreichelt> maybe because it is encrypted?
<marcreichelt> it's an encrypted partition
<genii> marcreichelt: Is is a Windows or Linux encrypted partition?
<marcreichelt> Linux
<marcreichelt> with loop-aes
<marcreichelt> not possible then?
<marcreichelt> it seems so
<genii> marcreichelt: Encrypted partitions should still be able to have an uuid
<marcreichelt> k
<slow-motion> hi
<genii> marcreichelt: cryptsetup luksDump /dev/<the partition name>   should likely have some UUID info on it
<marcreichelt> it says that it is no Luks partition
<marcreichelt> (of course it is not, I'm using loop-aes)
<genii> marcreichelt: Ah, my mistake. if blkid is not reporting, try instead: sudo vol_id -u /dev/<devname>
<marcreichelt> "unknown volume type"
<marcreichelt> it seems there is no UUID for it
<genii> marcreichelt: Yes, looks so
<marcreichelt> thanks anyway :)
<tim__> hi. KDE 4, how do I move kicker bar applets around
<tim__> i.e. I wanna pull the K menu to the other side of the bar
<tim__> er, but there is no right click move...
<genii> tim__: Please visit #kubuntu-kde4
<tim__> kktnks
<genii> tim__: To get my Kmenu to the left side I had to remove all widgets then re-add them beginning with the kmenu
<tim__> seriusly?
<genii> Yup
<tim__> *reads three times
<genii> Including at least a systray
<tim__> there has to be a better way
<genii> tim__: KDE4 is in it's infancy still.
<genii> tim__: If a better answer exists they may know in the channel I directed you to however
<tim__> kk
<navetz> can someone help me use samba to find a computer on my network
<Soelen> well hello there
<Soelen> is there a room for help?
<Soelen> seems not...
<KRF> !ask | Soelen
<ubottu> Soelen: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Soelen> ah ok!
<tim__> shoot
<tim__> *as in "go for it" rather than "oot dang"
<Soelen> I'm a fresh kubuntu user and have a lots of questions so here I go... first question: I like the instellation program, but after installing and trying to opening it won't open for some reasons... where is the log file for that?
<tim__> your meaning "adept" the add remove programs thing?
<Soelen> like for QtParted, where is the log file for QtParted or Wine?
<Soelen> the log file for programs
<Soelen> like... example: I want to start msn on wine but msn won't start so I have to read in the log file what's the problem... but I can't find the log file! O_O
<tim__> 1: sugest dont use msn, use another client, like amsn, keopt, etc
<Soelen> does amsn support camera?
<tim__> yeah
<tim__> so does keopt I think
<tim__> 2: you know about the folders and files starting with a dot ( . )
<tim__> like .bash
<Soelen> oh
<Soelen> do they? XD
<Soelen> but I saw it sometimes yah
<francesco_> davive capisci dinternet?
<tim__> those are like the files windows puts in "local settings" and "application data" folders, under your users folder (so the path might be /home/myUserName/.cat)
<tim__> they are per user logs and settings
<Soelen> oh awesome! Let me check thank you buddy!
<tim__> but like in windows they are kinda hidden in modern GUI desktops like thisone, cos they get in the way of real work
<tim__> er, someone say how to make them visible, I havent used KDE in yonks
<Soelen> ah so .cat is invisible for me
<bascule> view -> show hidden files and folders
<navetz> can someone help me with samba, when I go to a network computer the address is smb://somestuff, how would I get there through a terminal?
<Soelen> thanks you bascule! :D
<tim__> btw .cat doesnt exist, its an example, :p
<Soelen> lol, oki mate
<francesco_> c'e' qualcuno che ne capisce?????
<bascule> navetz: smbclient
<Soelen> holy makaroni so much hidden files!
<bascule> one for each app usually
<tim__> yeps, that why they hidden
<tim__> but there should be a .wine
<PhilTrunk> !it | francesco_
<ubottu> francesco_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<tim__> that has the wine logs, settings, etc, in text format in it.
<Soelen> thanks again, I'll take a look
<francesco_> grazie
<navetz> bascule: ok thanks
<bascule> welcome
<tim__> for wine specific stuff say, go ask #wine
<Soelen> you mean in terminal?
<tim__> aye?
<Soelen> sorry I'm new
<Soelen> well if I enter #wine, nothing happens
<tim__> no I mean there will be a file at say /home/you/.wine/log, which is in plain text format, so you can just open it in "kate" the text ed
<tim__> no I mean the wine channel here :p
<tim__> er, like type "/join #wine" on the message line
<Soelen> hehe XD
<Soelen> I love this ubuntu community pretty much!
<Soelen> everyone so helpful T_T
<mm_202> Quick question.  I used Kooka to scan a few pages, is there a way to bind the jpeg
<FM-2030>  http://pastebin.ca/1030311
<mm_202> grr.  jpeg's* into a single pdf or even tiff?
<Soelen> oh and yah you're right, amsn support cam yaaaaaaaay
<tim__> wine is hard, btw, or was last time I tried it...
<Soelen> yeah I read in wikipedia the program code is over 2 million lines long
<Soelen> I mean the program code of wine
<Soelen> soon version 1.0 will be available after 10, 20 years XD
<tim__> *goes back to trying to figure out kde 4... arg.
<navetz> can someone help me with smbclient, how do I connect to a network computer with it?
<tim__> !smbclient
<ubottu> Factoid smbclient not found
<tim__> was worth a try
<Soelen> thanks again and again tim, I go back to study XD
<Soelen> I really have to study, tomrow is exam time! O_O;
<Soelen> so... take care my friend! :D
<Dragonath> I'm on a fresh install of hardy, some fonts look weird in firefox - was there some nonfree fonts package you could download to fix this?
<tim__> navetz: smbclient... I remember that ugly little program...
<tim__> in all seriusness I recommend mounting the remote share, and accessing it that way
<navetz> tim__: I didn't know that was possible, how do you mount it?
<genii> navetz: In your file browser put    smb:/ as the first part.
<genii> Sorry for much lag, work is requiring me from time to time here
<navetz> genii: do you mean put smb:// as my folder name?
<genii> navetz: Wait.
<genii> navetz: I needed to scroll back and see your question, which was how to use smblient from command line
<navetz> genii: ok, np. My main goal is to backup data on this remote computer
<navetz> genii: so if I could just mount it on my server, that would be great
<genii> navetz: So rathedr than browsing the winwos host from command line, you want to mount a directory there in the fstab?
<BluesKaj> well genii, I think I found the problem...now I'm looking for a fix on launchpad. The nspluginviewer crashes in the background on some websites and it's not acknowledged everytime.
<genii> BluesKaj: Looks like some headway finally then
<navetz> genii: yea
<ludo56> francais
<ludo56> hello
<genii> navetz: There is a lot of info on this at http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/mounting-an-smbfs-using-fstab-461202/
<navetz> genii: thanks
<holycow> hey guys, how do i find out what /dev/node my cdrom is at?
<poseidon> Whats the hotkey for switching between desktops on kde?
<holycow> things have changed a bit under the hood it seems
<holycow> poseidon: just so that someone answers i don't know
<genii> poseidon: crtl-tab
<genii> *ctrl-tab
<sparr> CRITICAL TAB!
<kmorrissey> hi everyone.
<genii> sparr: heh :)
<mhz128> hahah
<poseidon> genii, I guess it must not be on by defualt.  I have to find out where to set it up
<kmorrissey> I have a question but its a little off topic from kubuntu, more general linux so if anyone would prefer me to take it else where thats ok just say.
<NickPresta> kmorrissey, shoot
<kmorrissey> I have compiled my own kernel and want to no how would I go about installing a distro with no x window
<genii> poseidon: I think some apps hog it like Konv for tab switching and firefox for same thing
<kmorrissey> I want to try and build my own for my own specific need, basically from the command and then install everything on top of it
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<holycow> kmorrissey: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<kmorrissey> Im trying to keep it very small and only install what I need
<holycow> thats a very fun way to do exactly what yous ay
<holycow> and they have step by step instructions
<holycow> bbiab
<kmorrissey> ok thank you. one more question
<ActionParsnip> is the server ubuntu server all command line based? I'm redoing my file server and am trying to keep it cli. I need samba and sshd only. can anyone please make any suggestions
<kmorrissey> do I start with a pc with only the bootloader and kernel on
<ActionParsnip> kmorrissey: you could always install the system then uninstall what you dont want
<ActionParsnip> kmorrissey: the other option is to check gentoo wherre you will build the system from the bottom up with what you need
<kmorrissey> I thought of that but theres so much on each distro, I guess they have to coz everyone wants something different.
<kmorrissey> plus I thought it would be a good learning experience
<genii> poseidon: Looks like ctrl-f1 thru ctrl-fX works although it seems not to keep your apps in the state they are in on each desktop but to minimize them
<kmorrissey> gentoo ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> kmorrissey: exactly, I find a vanilla kubuntu to be far too bloated but its easy to remove what you dont need
<ActionParsnip> kmorrissey: with gentoo you can start from a command line and download a stage image
<kmorrissey> also I need to be able to either design my own or scale the windows etc, coz its going on my eeepc only 800x480
<ActionParsnip> kmorrissey: or there is a cd with binarys for your architecture
<kmorrissey> what is a stage name, and where do I get the cd with binarys
<ActionParsnip> kmorrissey: excellent system, as long as your xorg.conf is correct it will be fine
<ActionParsnip> kmorrissey: you not see eeeXUbuntu?
<ActionParsnip> kmorrissey: you need to websearch gentoo dude, its a big subject, much more than i can detail here
<kmorrissey> yes, I think thats ok, but I really want to try and learn this stuff
<kmorrissey> ok thank you
<ActionParsnip> kmorrissey: gentoo will teach you much but its a bit of heartache
<snmateen> Hi Guys
<kmorrissey> I am guessing it will be very hard to get right
<snmateen> can anyone tell me how to use mail command
<snmateen> inthe shell ?
<snmateen> please ?
<kmorrissey> thanks ActionParsnip, i'm off to study now!!
<ActionParsnip> kmorrissey: read the handbook while you install it, it guides you. It'll take a while to install as you'll be compiling everything with emerge which is like kubuntu's apt-get but it downloads source and compiles it for you
<kmorrissey> should i install it on a different system, or the eeepc itself
<deamon3> hey i need help
<ActionParsnip> kmorrissey: install anything you want dude :D
<deamon3> i cant use my printer CANON PIXMA IP 1000
<ActionParsnip> sup deamon3
<sursum> hola
<kmorrissey> thanks
<genii> snmateen: First make sure mailutils is installed. Then you can email something like:            mail -s "Hello this is spam" someone@somewhere                            then you type in the message and end it with a period on a line by itself
<sursum> anybody know how can i connect spanish irc?
<ActionParsnip> deamon3: http://forums.megagames.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52090
<deamon3> thanks
<deamon3> #kubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> !sp | sursum
<ubottu> Factoid sp not found
<deamon3> for spanish orc
<deamon3> irc
<deamon3> #kubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> !es | sursum
<ubottu> sursum: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Freddy2> hi
<genii> deamon3:   /j #kubuntu-es
<sursum> thx daemon3
<ActionParsnip> hi Freddy2
<Freddy2> how can i change the app that will be used when you "open window" at usb drives plug time?
<RuyalarPrensi> hi
<Freddy2> right now it's using dolphin, but i'd like to use konqueror
<Freddy2> (well, maybe "d3lphin")
<snmateen> genii: thanks for reply
<snmateen> i have installed mailutils
<genii> snmateen: You're welcome
<snmateen> and i have message in a file say messages in current dir
<snmateen> then I tried like
<ActionParsnip> Freddy2: do you use dolphin?
<snmateen> cat messages | mail -s "message" someone@somewhere.com
<snmateen> will this work ?
<genii> snmateen: That doesn't work well
<Freddy2> it was set by default.. i'd like to change this
<snmateen> why
<snmateen> >
<snmateen> ?
<ActionParsnip> Freddy2: if you uninstall dolphin (as you dont use it) it will save space
<ActionParsnip> Freddy2: plus it will ask you to define the app
<genii> snmateen: Because "messages" become first argument into mail command
 * ActionParsnip does not use dolphin either
<snmateen> oh ok
<Freddy2> space is not a problem, but this second side-effect is interesting
<Freddy2> thx
<ActionParsnip> i like to conserve maximum space
<ActionParsnip> :D
<snmateen> genii : can it be like   mail -s "message" someone@somewhere.com < ./message
<Freddy2> basically i was expecting to have a treeview at dolphin, and i think it will be at kde4 version, but right now it's not, so..
<snmateen> where message is the file which has the actual message
<genii> snmateen: Yes :)
<snmateen> genii : oh thank you soo much genii
<genii> snmateen: np
<Freddy2> and tab support + multisplitview (not single split) is pretty cool too in konqueror :)
<snmateen> genii : i have one more question
<snmateen> what would be the from address in this case >
<snmateen> ?
<navetz> can someone please help me, I am trying to write a backup script, all I have to do is backup a local file on a network drive, the problem is I don't know how to mount the network drive or how to use smbclient through the command line.
<genii> snmateen: If for instance you logged on as "joe" and the hostname of the computer was set to "yadda"    then it will try to send as from joe@yadda
<snmateen> genii: the mail failed
<snmateen> it shows the message
<snmateen> This message was created automatically by mail delivery software.
<snmateen> A message that you sent could not be delivered to one or more of its
<snmateen> recipients. This is a permanent error. The following address(es) failed:
<snmateen> genii : what could be the problem ?
<genii> snmateen: Many mail servers will not accept mail delivered by a machine that does not ahve what is called RARP
<snmateen> oh
<slow-motion> n8
<snmateen> do how should check if my machine has it or not ?
<genii> snmateen: For your machine to have it, there needs to be a DNS server on the internet that can authenticate that the machine called for instance:           mymachine.net            belongs to IP (whatever that is)  and that it is running a bind server and responding back on that IP and name when called from the internet at large
<snmateen> oh ok
<snmateen> but <genii> when I normally connected to net i will be know with n ip address
<snmateen> right ?
<snmateen> alrite <genii> i think i understood what you said
<snmateen> well my machine is not established on the dns server.
<snmateen> for a mail server to accept mails from me
<snmateen> so is there any way out to get rid of this ?
<genii> snmateen: Work is requiring me so I'll try to be brief. If you call your computer George, and the user sending mail is Fred.  You email say hotmail. Hotmail says: does IP address of the computer sending me mail resond to domain name of George?   If not then it will bounce
<jussi01> hey QQ - need a latex editor - any recomendations?
<genii> snmateen: Also it may ask: Does ping George     say the IP of the machine sending this email or does this domain even exist? etc
<snmateen> oh ok thanks for that info genii
<tsaikimon> <---- complete linux noob.  Could someone offer a hand as to how to add programs I've installed through adept to the K menu?
<sursumcorda> hola
<tsaikimon> I can find and run them through alt-f2 but can't add them to the K menu
<tsaikimon> hola amigo
<Dragnslcr> tsaikimon- right-click the KMenu and go to Edit Menu
<blekos> hi, i've set a combination to switch between my desktops. The problem is that when i press the combination i c the least of the desktops
<blekos> and then i have to press enter..
<blekos> any suggestions?
<tsaikimon> dragnslcr - guess I should clarify that I'm using kubuntu 4.0.4 and when I right click the K menu the only options are application settings, panel settings, add widget, remove widget
<tsaikimon> I mean kubuntu 8.04 with KDE 4.0.4
<Daisuke-Laptop> tsaikimon: you may want to seek out #kubuntu-kde4 for more specialized support
<alexey> где русский канал?
<Daisuke-Laptop> !ru | alexey
<ubottu> alexey: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<alexey> спасибо!
<tsaikimon> thank you sir I will do that. Thanks for your help too Dragnslcr
<Alex135> erm when kdesudo is run one of my CPU's max out and it just sits there, i can still function because all other jobs go to my second CPU but i wish i knew why...
<Alex135> i run kdesudo is run in console i get a message that reads ASSERT: "i <= nodes" in /usr/share/qt3/include/qvaluelist.h (376)
<Alex135> and it hangs there...
<Alex135> i just upgraded from gutsy to hardy useing upgrade distro so i wouldn't need to redo all my work
<Alex135> any help?
<obf213> abattoir
<Alex135> hm?
<navetz> someone please please help me mount a network drive onto my computer, I can't get it working with samba
<Alex135> samba is a pain... x.x
<navetz> Alex135: I have noticed
<tzanger> good evening everyone
<tzanger> I have a strange problem
<tzanger> 7.10 system, wifi/lan work
<tzanger> I have an hsdpa (cell) modem that uses pppd that connects just fine (i'm using it right now)... everything but konqueror works
<tzanger> telnet to port 80 works, lynx works... it's not a proxy/dns issue
<tzanger> and it's just konqueror (or the ioslaves, not sure)
<HH29Sepp> Hallo
<[Relic]> Any way to get rid of libsensors3 and still have ksysguard work with libsensors4?
<demonhunter> anyone knows why some of my programs don't show any characters at all.. they show a square instead of letters..
<nainef> key kernel, update, woot
<nainef> oops
<nainef> new kernel update
<TimS> Whats the command to decompress a bz2 archive?
<nainef> bzip2
<nainef> bzip2 -d
<TimS> Thanks
<nainef> no prob
<valentin_> hi ppl
<demonhunter> does anyone knows to solve encoding problems?
<TimS> Blimey, bz2 is well compressed
<demonhunter> is there a way to restore default env. variables?
<bascule> source /etc/profile
 * RuyalarPrensi ii geceler cümleten
<davsmi6211> !gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<crs> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Nyad> Hi, how do I install gnome?
<Nyad> !gnome
<crs> Nyad: apt-get install gnome?
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<k1z3r> hi all
<Nyad> gnome desktop
<Nyad> with the apps and all
<valentin_> hi ppl
<k1z3r> valentin ti rus?
<avihayb> !freevo
<ubottu> Factoid freevo not found
<valentin_> what
<Nyad> !gnome-desktop
<ubottu> Factoid gnome-desktop not found
<k1z3r> nothing-)
<Nyad> !ubuntu-desktop
<valentin_> cool
<ubottu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<valentin_> how can i change the channel?
<k1z3r> people anyone could help me installing drivers for U3S?
<avihayb> type /join name_of_channle
<valentin_> thx!
<k1z3r> people anyone could help me installing drivers for U3S?
<valentin_> sorry i don know
<avihayb>  does any one have an expirience with a linux based media center?
<Steve-cal> Can someone clarify for me about the /etc/network/interfaces file? If my wireless card (wlan0) is not listed in there, I can't use "ifup" or "ifdown" to bring my network up/down. But I've seen info that says if I put wlan0 in that file, then I can't use the KNetworkManager to manage the connection. Can someone clarify please?
<k1z3r> why dont you istall wine
<avihayb> Steve-cal: do you use a command called ifup and ifdown?
<bascule> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bascule> not that one
<Steve-cal> avihayb: Yes, that's what I said... am I misunderstanding you?
<avihayb> no, kust wanted to make shure
<avihayb> try "ifconfig wlan0 up"
<Steve-cal> avihayb: That does not work. I need to have ifup/ifdown working while at the same time being able to manage my connection with KNetworkManager. That's why I need to understand the /etc/network/interfaces file.
<avihayb> Knetwork manager didn't work for me until i did an ifconfig interface up
<avihayb> I've used kubuntu, and I never manualy edited that file
<shane2peru> hey my scroller just all of the sudden quit working, do I suppose this is a software issue??
<[Relic]> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<shane2peru> I mean, because I'm using Linux, I tend to assume it is software related. lol
#kubuntu 2008-05-27
<tzanger> I have a strange problem
<tzanger> 7.10 system, wifi/lan work
<tzanger> I have an hsdpa (cell) modem that uses pppd that connects just fine (i'm using it right now)... everything but konqueror works
<tzanger> telnet to port 80 works, lynx works... it's not a proxy/dns issue
<tzanger> and it's just konqueror (or the ioslaves, not sure)
<ramamadhu> hi
<avihayb> tzanger:  have you tryed another browser?
<ramamadhu> any mythtv user?
<ramamadhu> hello
<nainef> hey how do I list all the installed packages?
<nainef> on the  command lineee
<avihayb> ramamadhu: do you have any experience with mythTV and an IR Transmiter?
<crimsun> avihayb: asked in #ubuntu-mythtv?
<NickPresta> nainef, dpkg -l | grep 'ii'    more or less
<nainef> thank you!
<nainef> cool...
<tzanger> avihayb: it's a kde thing; firefox works, lynx works, telnet to port 80 works.
<tzanger> kopete won't start up the MSN protocol either
<tzanger> but jabber and ICQ work
<trix`AFK> hi guys
<trix`AFK> Can anyone help me install Gentoo with no CD burner no network (I do have internet tho) and nothing but a 123MB USB flash drive?
<trix`AFK> I've spent hours searching forums and websites and everything I find requires a bigger USB drive
<tzanger> aha!
<tzanger> it's a bug!
<tzanger> if networkmanager shows there is no connection, konqueror/etc doesn't try
<NickPresta> trix`AFK, the gentoo channel is that way ->
<tzanger> I turned on my wifi connection and deleted the default route, networkmanager is happy now but traffic is going through my cell modem
<avihayb> ah
<coreymon77> ooh, haha, wifi issues!
<coreymon77> my type of problem
<coreymon77> tzanger: whats the matter?
<tzanger> coreymon77: nope not wifi
<trix`AFK> I tried there, they are busy helping another guy :-/  lol I'm willing to use Kubuntu if I can get it up and running
<NickPresta> trix`AFK, we're more than glad to help with Kubuntu but Gentoo problems will have to go to #gentoo. :)
<coreymon77> trix`AFK: erm, order a cd from canonical?
<coreymon77> trix`AFK: or get a new computer :P
<trix`AFK> lol, thanks, but is there any other way (like using the USB drive) that doesn't require $$ or an extremely long wait?
<coreymon77> trix`AFK: that small of a usb key? dont think so, im not sure though
<trix`AFK> all I really need is to be able to boot into a console.  I can take it from there
<coreymon77> never thought it was possible to but off of a usb key anyways
<NickPresta> trix`AFK, there isn't any sort of 'minimal' installation CD, AFAIK.
<NickPresta> You could use DSL
<avihayb> ther's a linux distro called damn small linux, it only takes 50MB
<coreymon77> ya, but again
<coreymon77> is it possible to boot from a cd key?
<coreymon77> i mean
<coreymon77> usb key
<avihayb> yes
<NickPresta> coreymon77, yeah. I do it all the time at school :)
<coreymon77> okay then
<coreymon77> how do you do it nick?
<coreymon77> and how bigs the key?
<trix`AFK> NickPresta: DSL as in use my Internet connection?  Or is there some other definition of DSL I'm not aware of?
<NickPresta> trix`AFK, you need to download it. it is quite small in size
<Dragnslcr> If the BIOS can boot from USB
<NickPresta> coreymon77, you should have the option in your bios to boot from USB/removable media
<avihayb> corymon77: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<tzanger> yep... if knetworkmanager thinks there is no connection, konqueror thinks there is no connection
<NickPresta> coreymon77, assuming your bios supports it
<tzanger> if knetworkmanager thinks there is, things work
<coreymon77> trix`AFK: or find someone with a burner to burn you a disk
<avihayb> includs intructions for ubuntu flavors
<Dragnslcr> I would think any motherboard newer than 2-3 years can boot from USB
<trix`AFK> coreymon77:  LiveUSB keys are quite common nowadays actually, tho usually require a drive > 650MB
<coreymon77> trix`AFK: do you not know anyone with a burner?
<trix`AFK> I work three jobs and go to college, so while I know all kinds of people that have a cd burner, is it very rare that they are available when I am
<coreymon77> trix`AFK: you cant get a single person to burn a disk for you?
<NickPresta> trix`AFK, I would say you're out of luck then =\
<trix`AFK> yes, I can, eventually.  Someday.  At the moment though tonight is my only night to work on this for quite awhile, and at the moment I can't find anyone available.  believe me I've tried.
<tzanger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/86680
<tzanger> I think that's what I'm running against
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 86680 in knetworkmanager "knetworkmanager stops kde applications from accessing the network" [High,In progress]
<nainef> concerning that ssl problem a week ago..... does one have to regen ssh system keys?
<trix`AFK> oh well, I guess I will bite the bullet and go buy a CD burner.  I'm going to want one once I'm set up anyways.
<trix`AFK> Thanks guys
<coreymon77> trix`AFK: cd burners arent expensive nowadays
<navetz> can someone help me with samba, I am trying to connect to my brothers computer (windows vista) and its asking for a username and password, the thing is he doesn't have a username and password.
<unix_lappy> 500GB drives are now the price of burners 5 years ago.
<BluesKaj> navetz, type smb in konqueror addressbar
<nainef> navetz, I cannot see my vista shares via XP, let alone samba
<navetz> BluesKaj: that says malformed URL
<BluesKaj> smb:/
<navetz> BluesKaj: oh ok, I thought you were testing something, anyway I see 2 things MShome and Workgroup, my brothers computer is on workgroup
<BluesKaj> click on workgroup
<navetz> BluesKaj: ok
<nainef> that was it?
<nainef> no way
<navetz> BluesKaj: now I see my brothers pc and my girlfriends
<navetz> BluesKaj: I click on my brothers and it asks me for a username and password
<BluesKaj> try MSHome
<nainef> vista is such a pain in the arse
<afeijo> my kubuntu lost screen resolution! It now is stuck on 640x480 max!!!
<afeijo> in a 19' lcd wide is so wierd
<orzo> ok
<orzo> i backed up my stuff and did a fresh install
<orzo> to my great disapointment, i do not have a fresh desktop
<navetz> BluesKaj: that just has a folder I set up for vmware
<orzo> i tried deleting the desktop directory and re-logging in, and now it is using my home directory as my desktop
<afeijo> any hint?
<avihayb> afeijo:  maybe the plug and prey resolution detection faild?
<orzo> i'm not familiar with kde
<afeijo> avihayb: I'm praying hehehe
<orzo> i just want it to look like a fresh install
<BluesKaj> your brothers pc has to be set up for file sharing and sorry, i can't help with vista .
<afeijo> avihayb: it was on my girls session, I selected to change user, then the login screen show too big
<orzo> now i can't even make it use the Desktop directory like it used to
<orzo> it's stuck on the home directory
<BluesKaj> navetz, did you get that ?
<afeijo> I rebooted, no change
<afeijo> there is a command to force redetect?
<navetz> BluesKaj: oh yea, just got it, thanks for the help.
<afeijo> or a file to edit?
<avihayb> afeijo:  so maybe you just need to change the rsolution in her user
<afeijo> avihayb:  my user too I cant change resolution, stuck on 640
<afeijo> and down to 50hz
<avihayb> afeijo:  oh. try to run xrandar in consoul and see how may modes it lists
<afeijo> xrandar? not found
<avihayb> sory, xrandr
<afeijo> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 240, current 640 x 480, maximum 640 x 480
<afeijo> default connected 640x480+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<afeijo>    640x480        50.0*
<afeijo>    320x240        51.0
<afeijo> bah
<avihayb> well, the thing just either dosn't know your screen or your display adapter
<afeijo> brb
<nainef> what does dmesg say?
<avihayb> two ways I know to solve it
<navetz> can someone help me use rsync
<orzo> what icons should i see on the desktop with a fresh install?
<navetz> i am getting the error skipping directory
<nainef> orzo, I don't have any icons on my kde 3.5...9
<nainef> s/\.+/.
<BluesKaj> orzo, there won't be any icons til you go into the kmenu, right click on an app "add to desktop"
<afeijo> back
<orzo> thanks
<afeijo> avihayb: you know what I can do?
<avihayb> afeijo: I have two ways to solve this
<afeijo> shut
<afeijo> dont say reinstall ;)
<navetz> does rsync make a mirror of one server to another?
<avihayb> the less "destructive" is just going to the kde config manager, going to admin mode, and fixing it...
<orzo> if i ran something that tried to write settings to /etc/network/interfaces, did i screw everything up with the Network Manager or wahtever it is
<orzo> how do i recover?
<afeijo> avihayb: system config icon on kde button? I'm there
<avihayb> do you see the display icon?
<avihayb> "Monitor and display"
<afeijo> yes
<avihayb> sory, "Monitor & display"
<afeijo> only 640x480 res there
<avihayb> go to hardware
<afeijo> video board: nvidia
<afeijo> monitor 1: plug and pray
<nainef> ut oh
<avihayb> dose the name of your adapter appear more or less in a corect manner?
<afeijo> no test button
<afeijo> just 'nvidia'
<avihayb> ok. hit the admin mode at the buttom of the applet
<nainef> he prolly needs the nvidia driver
<afeijo> ok, admin
<avihayb> even without, I bet he can pull more then 640x480
<afeijo> nainef: it was working for month, just know it broke
<avihayb> go to the configure of the plug and prey
<avihayb> select something generic, I'm guessing from the LCD department
<afeijo> yeah, I did, I need to reboot?
<nainef> yeah cause the refresh isn't needed on LCD
<avihayb> nope
<avihayb> see of you can change res
<afeijo> no
<asobi> how do i mount an external drive?
<asobi> right click -> mount doesn't work
<afeijo> no change to the res option, stuck on 640 :(
<avihayb> so, maybe it's a driver problem
<avihayb> what monitor did ya pick?
<afeijo> just stoped work?? without change?
<afeijo> lcd panel 1440x900
<avihayb> oh, maybe you need to restart the x-server
<afeijo> how to?
<avihayb> you can also use test to start a new one
<afeijo> test button is disabled
<NickPresta> afeijo, to restart X, logout and select Restart X Server from the menu then login
<afeijo> NickPresta: thanks
<afeijo> I will try that, be back soon
<nainef> good luck
<dthacker> How can I move the KDE tool bar from the bottom to the top?
<avihayb> to restart the x-server, you need to log out. at the logout screen find the restart x-server from the menu, or just hitting ctrl+alt+Backspace
<NickPresta> dthacker, the panel bar? right click > configure panel > arrangement > select 1 of the top 3 buttons on the square
<avihayb> even when useing the key combo, you beter logout first
<afeijo> heheheheh
<afeijo> IT WORKED
<afeijo> its best then before, lol
<afeijo> thanks to you both
<afeijo> my girl can use different res., if I get the correct picture after talking to you
<avihayb> afeijo: my other method was useing "dpkg-reconfigure x-server", not reinstalling
<linkinxp> hi!!
<afeijo> avihayb: oh, nice... reinstall sound like windows lol
<avihayb> I also recommend you check if your 3d acceleration works properly
<NickPresta> hi linkinxp
<linkinxp> i have a few doubts.....how is there a tool for editing KDE? Mouse, i mean in gnome in Systems there is a lot of stuff in kde no :(
<linkinxp> NickPresta,  :)
<NickPresta> linkinxp, what do you mean a tool for editing KDE?
<afeijo> now, I'll get back to my RPG game ;)
<linkinxp> i dont know how to explain,, the thing is im having a bad time finding tools to edit the basics
<linkinxp> i just installed
<linkinxp> it
<NickPresta> linkinxp, in system settings, there are various tools to change the look and functionality of KDE. anything specific?
<asobi> what does mount -t mean?
<linkinxp> well the FOcus stuff
<linkinxp> its annoying
<linkinxp> lol
<linkinxp> wherever i put the mouse the focus goes there
<NickPresta> asobi, the t option is for type. like ntfs, ext3, etc. usually, mount with autodetect.
<asobi> so just use mount?
<NickPresta> linkinxp, you can change focus settings in the Window Behavior area. Change the policy from 'focus under mouse' to 'click to focus'
<linkinxp> sorry but where its window behavior area?
<avihayb> in the kde control pannle
<NickPresta> linkinxp, I'm not actually on Kubuntu so I'm not sure what it is called in system settings. If you open up kcontrol (press Alt+F2, type in kcontrol) you can search for 'focus'
<avihayb> err system settings applet...
<linkinxp> let me see
<asobi> what's the command to format?
<avihayb> makefs?
<NickPresta> asobi, to remove all data or format a partition/drive with a specific filesystem?
<asobi> hmm
<asobi> just got an external
<asobi> it's ntfs i think
<asobi> do i want to use something else?
<linkinxp> i got it :)
<linkinxp> let me restart X
<linkinxp> cause i change the video drivers
<linkinxp> and another question should i put Compiz?
<linkinxp> or KWIN?
<linkinxp> o what?
<NickPresta> asobi, ntfs is fine if you plan on having Windows read/write to it. GNU+Linux can read/write ntfs with the ntfs-3g driver.
<NickPresta> asobi, otherwise, if you're only using Kubuntu, you can use ext3
<asobi> just using kubuntu
<asobi> i am using all sorts of systems....fat32, ntfs @_@
<NickPresta> asobi, ext3 sounds like a fine choice. you can use mkfs (mkfs -t ext3 ...) or you can use something like gparted to select your external drive and format it however you like
<asobi> so how do i format?
<linkinxp> so? what should i use?
<linkinxp> :-s
<NickPresta> linkinxp, compiz or kwin for what?
<linkinxp> for pretty stuff
<linkinxp> jajaajaja
<NickPresta> linkinxp, well, it is a personal preference. compiz-fusion is nice. type: "/msg ubottu compiz-fusion" (without quotes) for more information
<linkinxp> i put it
<linkinxp> but i mean it doesnt have any trouble?
<linkinxp> how i restar X?
<linkinxp> restart*
<NickPresta> linkinxp, nothing is perfect :) It shouldn't cause too much trouble, if any. If you have a problem with it, you can uninstall/not use it.
<linkinxp> i see
<NickPresta> to restart X, logout and select 'Restart X Server' from the login menu.
<linkinxp> okey let me see what happens with the drivers
<linkinxp> okey brb
<linkinxp> thanks
<avihayb> logout, and then go to restart x-server from the menu, or hit the keycombo ctrl+alt+backspace
<suicidie> hola, alguien me puede ayudar?
<avihayb> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<[Relic]> Hello :)
<[Relic]> found out why no one can get 45nm cpu sensor read  :)
<avihayb> why?
<[Relic]> coretemp.c isn't up-to-date in kernel 2.6.24, but is in 2.6.25
<[Relic]> no idea how to swipe it and place it into the current kernel though  :(
<linkinxp> soo....
<linkinxp> when i put my drivers from the list
<linkinxp> it crashed everything
<linkinxp> i had to reconfigure xserver etc
<linkinxp> and now its back to Vesa
<linkinxp> what am i suppose to do in order to put my correct drivers?
<linkinxp> Intel 945
<avihayb> linkinxp: if you can't do it from the kde control center applet, like with the screen, you can do it with a dpkg-reconfigure x-server
<avihayb> linkinxp: if you can't do it from the kde control center applet, like with the screen, you can do it with a dpkg-reconfigure x-server
<tanner> are there any decent KDE based testing software?
<avihayb> k
<avihayb> tanner: what do you mean by testing software?
<tanner> avihayb: well, i want to be able to quiz my self. so i would put in a question, possible answers, and the correct answer, and quiz myself
<avihayb> well, I know that there are memory card games
<avihayb> and maybe edubunto has a package you can use
<avihayb> !kwordquiz
<ubottu> Factoid kwordquiz not found
<asobi> !automount
<ubottu> Factoid automount not found
<asobi> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<uel> hi my name is uel
<tuxwulf> How to prevent my screen from freezing after every 5 minutes?
<damien_> How do I register an IRC name?
<BonesolTeraDyne> !register | damien_
<ubottu> damien_: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<StultusApparatus> When do I choose my password?
<daemon3> I have installed every nonfree codec for Ubuntu above and below the sun.  How in the world do I transfer iTunes files (m4p / m4a) into mp3?
<BonesolTeraDyne> StultusApparatus: Read the FAQ in the link ubottu supplied
<BonesolTeraDyne> It'll tell you everything
<StultusApparatus> Ok
<StultusApparatus> What's the social channel for #kubuntu?
<p_quarles> StultusApparatus, it's in the topic notice . . .
<StultusApparatus> Oh, sorry.
<daemon3> Is it possible to convert iTunes files to mp3?  I'm using a Linux system.
<StultusApparatus> I need to install GStreamer to play music in Songbird, but I'm not sure if I have debian or whatever
<se7en> StultusApparatus: you are in kubuntu so you should have at least a debian based system
<tzanger> quick question about udev rules...  How would I execute a KDE program with a udev rule?  I need to run as a particular user (sudo, not a problem) but also pick up which X display to use
<tzanger> I can make a pretty good guess but that's not quite what I"m after
<tzanger> is there a cleaner way?
<frank23> how can I diagnostic a wireless mouse issue? I'm having trouble moving and resizing windows. It's as if the click doesn't hold long enough. I just changed the batteries in the mouse and same problem persists
<se7en> StultusApparatus: check with cat /etc/issue
<frank23> I think a single click registers as a double click.....
<frank23> hmmm   I was looking at /dev/input/mouse1  and the mouse is having problems with the left button.
<frank23> it lasted less than a year and a half
<moshe_> hi, where do i switch off auto-remembering kde session apps?
<Dragnslcr> System Settings -> Advanced -> Session Manager
<Makuseru> hi, im having a problem burning a VCD, i had an AVI, converted it to a MPEG so K3B could make a VCD, burnt the cd, and everything went fine, but when i try to play the CD i get no sound. i double checked the MPEG, and there IS sound on it, but it gets lost somehow when i burn it. anyone know whats causing this and how i can fix it?
<moshe_> Dragnslcr: thakns
<moshe_> thanks :)
<moshe_> Dragnslcr: in Appearance > Fonts there's "Use anti-aliasing" = "System settings" - do you know where are the "system settings" ? :)
<Betus> anybody can helpme to install drivers for my ati card?
<Dragnslcr> moshe_- not offhand, no
<NickPresta> Betus, use the Hardware Drivers Manager in KMenu > System
<Betus> but when i go to install tell me "Unable to determine XFree86 Version. Stopping now."
<Betus> im use kubuntu hardy
<Betus> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Betus> anybody can helpme with my ati card http://paste.ubuntu.com/14955/
<BonesolTeraDyne> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Betus> thanx
<asobiCrash> how do i edit fstab as root
<Dragnslcr> asobi- kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<asobi> hmm
<asobi> my stab is empty?!
<asobi> fstab
<Makuseru> hi, im having a problem burning a VCD, i had an AVI, converted it to a MPEG so K3B could make a VCD, burnt the cd, and everything went fine, but when i try to play the CD i get no sound. i double checked the MPEG, and there IS sound on it, but it gets lost somehow when i burn it. anyone know whats causing this and how i can fix it?
<asobi> ooops
<asobi> typo
<asobi> heh
<asobi> thanks
<Betus> use sudo
<navetz> where are my fonts located?
<humbol1> I don't know why, but compiz gets started when I login into kde4! How can I turn that off?
<Agent_bob> ~/.kde4/Autostart/* ?
<humbol1> Agent_bob: no
<Agent_bob> ~/.xsession ?
<Agent_bob> ~/.dmrc ?
<Agent_bob> any of those can do that
<navetz> on php.net it gives this as an example $font = imageloadfont("04b.gdf");      what file format is .gdf?
<NickPresta> navetz, GD Fonts
<Agent_bob> 'GeoDraft Document File
<humbol1> Agent_bob: no, no
<Agent_bob> humbol1 grep -HiRe compiz ~
<BluesKaj> something like a PDFI think
<navetz> NickPresta: ah, do you know where I can get thouse ?
<NickPresta> navetz,  http://www.devtrolls.com/gdf_fonts/fonts.html
<humbol1> installed desktop-effects-kde now, maybe that helps. this one supplies a xsession.d file which exports a compiz env var when you want compiz. but it does nothing else. therefore I doubt things will change
<NickPresta> navetz, you can use any fonts. it doesn't have to be gdf
<navetz> NickPresta: oh really? ok thats great. I guess I am just doing it wrong :)
<NickPresta> navetz, you can use the 'imagettftext' function to write text. It accepts a huge variety of font formats (I used True Type Font)
<navetz> NickPresta: thats what I am trying to do, I have never used the GD library though so I am testing out lots of stuff
<NickPresta> navetz, there is 'imagettftext' for TTF, 'imagefttext' for FreeType 2, etc. The docs are comprehensive so check those first
<navetz> NickPresta: alright thanks
<navetz> NickPresta: i was using imageloadfont()
<Makuseru> hi, im having a problem burning a VCD, i had an AVI, converted it to a MPEG so K3B could make a VCD, burnt the cd, and everything went fine, but when i try to play the CD i get no sound. i double checked the MPEG, and there IS sound on it, but it gets lost somehow when i burn it. anyone know whats causing this and how i can fix it?
<Agent_bob> "GDF is also a generic European standard used for GIS data sets."
<Agent_bob> Makuseru stupid question, but; have you tried "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=imagefile.iso" and see if you had sound from the .iso ?      (thinking that it could be the audio out from the drive)
<Makuseru> Agent_bob: its never an ISO
<Agent_bob> it is if you do what i said...   ;/
<Makuseru> oh, ok. ill try it
<suicidie_> hola
<BluesKaj> nice nick
<Makuseru> Agent_bob: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14960/
<Agent_bob> Q. "would you really have killed your self if i had said no?"    A. "that's what i usually do."
<moshe_> which package do i need to install, so i can use "service" command from shell?
<Agent_bob> Makuseru so you got a bad burn there ?
<Makuseru> does that mean i have a bad burn?
<Makuseru> i dont understand it
<moshe_> nm found it
<Agent_bob> means that dd could only read the first 922k of the cd   so yeah that's prolly a bad burn
<Makuseru> ah
<Makuseru> its just weird that all the video works, but the audio isnt there
<Agent_bob> yeah  it odd that the vidio works.    on a bad burn
<Makuseru> ill just burn again
<Makuseru> and see if it works
<Agent_bob> Makuseru check that you don't have k3b set to some "disk protection" setting
<Makuseru> whats taht?
<Makuseru> that*
<Agent_bob> copy protection    intentionally makes bad spots
<Makuseru> where would i check that
<Agent_bob> in k3b's settings
<Agent_bob> it isn't by default set to do that.
<Agent_bob> Makuseru you can also tell k3b to create an .iso file and test it.  then burn the .iso if all is well.
<will> #nickserv
<Agent_bob> / != #
<Makuseru> Agent_bob: how do i make an iso out of it
<Agent_bob> burn to iso   in the k3b options
<redeck> #metalmaniacs
<Makuseru> Agent_bob: i only see how to burn an iso, not make one
<Agent_bob> Makuseru it's there some place.
<Agent_bob> i just found a bug in "dd"  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d7d72e97e
<Agent_bob> can anyone confirm that the same bug still exists ?
<Daisuke-Laptop> --noerror?
<Agent_bob> both the man page and the --help list noerror as an option    but dd doesn't recognize it
<Agent_bob> dd: invalid option -- -
<Agent_bob> definitely not --
<Daisuke-Laptop> hrmm
<Agent_bob> Makuseru i think you have to click [burn] then in that window select to burn to file
<Agent_bob> Daisuke-Laptop confirmed  ?
<Makuseru> Ah, alright
<Daisuke-Laptop> one moment
<Daisuke-Laptop> Agent_bob: confirmed
<Agent_bob> even the   info page   afferms that there "should" be a noerror switch
<Agent_bob> Daisuke-Laptop care to report it on launchpad ?
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> i'm not registered   nor can i atm.
<redeck> #metal
<Agent_bob> /join #blah
<redeck> #java
<Daisuke-Laptop> now to find out what package dd is in -_-
<Agent_bob> coreutils
<Agent_bob> Daisuke-Laptop  coreutils
<NickPresta> coreutils, Daisuke-Laptop ?
<NickPresta> oh agent beat me to it
<NickPresta> lol
<redeck> #chat
<Agent_bob> /join #blah  <<< redeck you have to /join  or  /part  those things...
<Agent_bob> /exit     <<< example of an irc command.
<Agent_bob> :)
<Makuseru> Agent_bob: ok, i have the iso created, how do i test to see if its good?
<NickPresta> Makuseru, play it in vlc/mplayer/etc
<Agent_bob> just like you would a cd   open it as if it were a disk
<Makuseru> you can do that with an iso?
<Makuseru> never knew that
<Agent_bob> yep
<dawn> hi
<dawn> I am trying to remove some linux kernels
<NickPresta> Makuseru, sure. kaffeine dvd:///home/SOMEUSER/video.iso
<Makuseru> eh, i deffinattely think something went wrong
<Agent_bob> dawn audo apt-get remove linux-image-<version_string_here>
<NickPresta> plays just like a DVD would
<Makuseru> the iso is only 900kb
<Daisuke-Laptop> Makuseru: welcome to copy protection
<Daisuke-Laptop> afaik, nothing's going to help
<dawn> Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.20-15-386 and Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-server, which were installed when I upgrade to 7.10, I went in boot and sudo rm'd them bott they still show when I rebppt
<dawn> hmm  Agent_bob ok
<dawn> you mean sudo and not audo, hehe
<Daisuke-Laptop> dawn: did it ever occur to you to uninstall the packages through adept or synaptic?
<dawn> Daisuke-Laptop: this thing for me hun
<dawn> new thing
<Agent_bob> Makuseru   ;/
<Daisuke-Laptop> dawn: then welcome aboard, you'll catch on pretty quick :D
<dawn> aye aye
<Daisuke-Laptop> Agent_bob: Despite the man page, info file, and --help flag for dd, it does not seem to actually have a noerror option.
<NickPresta> dawn, try Adept or Synaptic. Find the current kernel install and remove any others that aren't in use, if you want.
<dawn> server and 386, I dont need those
<Agent_bob> dawn one of the mentioned graphical package management frontends like adept or synaptic  might be more to your likeing
<dawn> doing that now, but is use to the cmd line :P
<humbol1> seems like kdeinit4 is starting compiz eventhough I have never told it to!
<humbol1> where can I disable this
<Agent_bob> !apt | dawn
<ubottu> dawn: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<NickPresta> Daisuke-Laptop, noerror is a conv option.
<dawn> umm purge or remove?
<humbol1> I just want to use KDEs own desktop effects!
<Agent_bob> dawn remove should suffice
<dawn> k
<NickPresta> `dd conv=noerror` works for me
<Makuseru> Agent_bob: Daisuke-Laptop so how can i turn this off?
<Agent_bob> dawn the differance is,  remove remoces the package and it's content  but does not remove any special configuration files associeated with it.   purge does both
<dawn> awww darn when I remove .14 server, it took vmware with it
<humbol1> Agent_bob: I did not find anything in /etc nor in .kde4 that would indicate that compiz will be started. I also wiped clean .kde*
<humbol1> Agent_bob: Any more suggestions what might cause compiz to start?
<Dragnslcr> humbol1- something setting the KDEWM environment variable, maybe
<humbol1> no, env is clean also
<klepto> whats the difference between openbox & fluxbox?
<Agent_bob> humbolt i don't have kde4  but you could find /usr -iname kde4 -exec grep -HiRe compiz '{}' \;       for it.
<Agent_bob> klepto a buck two ninty five.
<Makuseru> Agent_bob: how can i turn this copy protection off?
<Agent_bob> Makuseru i'm not sure i know that.    maybe someone else can help ay there.
<Makuseru> is there a K3B irc room?
<Agent_bob> i think so
<Makuseru> do you know what it is? its not k3b
<Agent_bob> #k3b
<Makuseru> there are litterly 0 people in that room
<Makuseru> haha
<Agent_bob> back in a few.
<Ponz> is kde4 going to come in the dvd package anytime soon?
<donald_> how do i change screen resolution
<donald_> ?
<kwgod> i got a VGA cable for my xbox 360 and it changed my resolution and im not sure how to change it back
<kwgod> hello?
<Agent_bob> brb
<Agent_bob> ok maybe i'm caught up for a few.
<Agent_bob> CoffinSaver what kind of spam is that ?
<Helios> Yeah it's a spam... :)
<Agent_bob> !ops | see about CoffinSaver (spam_bot) please.
<ubottu> see about CoffinSaver (spam_bot) please.: Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<Helios> Hello Agent bob... :)
<trappist> Agent_bob: what's up
<trappist> oh he left
<sean-_-> hi
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d597be28d
<Helios> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Agent_bob> trappist   ^  that.
<sean-_-> Is there a program for kubuntu to monitor cpu temp and fan speed through a GUI?
<Agent_bob> yeah he left.    just as you went +o
<sean-_-> I just switched to kubuntu from ubuntu, I know its similar, but I'm still getting used to the kde programs
<trappist> Agent_bob: yeah they often high-tail it when you flash your badge
<Agent_bob> :)
<Helios> lol... i switched from kubuntu to ubuntu...
<sean-_-> why
<Helios> i was not so comfortable with it.... so i switched back to kubuntu... :s
<sean-_-> ya
<sean-_-> kubuntu looks better
<Agent_bob> Helios sorry, didn't mean to "dis" on ya.    shalom.
<Helios> it's ok... :)
<kkathman> anyone know if there is a trick to getting firefox 3 to work with the java jre??
<eyemon> how do i set a fixed channel on my wireless card??
<eyemon> how do i set a fixed channel on my wireless card??
<_2> does qemu support directories as drives like dosemu does ?
<_2> eyemon did you check the wiki on wifi ?
<eyemon> nop
<_2> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<romunov> when i open files in openoffice 2.4, they are read-only. any tips?
<_2> change the file permission ?
<_2> change the file ownership ?
<_2> remount the fs with different u/f/g-masks ?
<_2> s/g/d/
<_2> !permission
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Helios> how can i use the splash screen that i have downloaded from kde-look.org using usplash?
<baudthief> is it possible to set the processor affinity of a task in Kubuntu? I'm running XP as a guest OS using virtualbox, and theres 60% constant CPU even during idle - setting affinity apparently solves the problem
<romunov> that remounting thingy sounds the most workable
<romunov> because i'm not about to spende 10 hours changing permissions for all my text files
<_2> Helios convert it into a usplash image    i think they are xpm at 16 colour 640x480    not sure.
<Helios> how can i convert it to splash image??? :S
<_2> romunov if it's on vfat or ntfs you couldn't change the permission/owner anyeay.
<_2> anyway.
<romunov> i just found that :)
<Ashex> Anyone know how to change the default icon for a mp3 player in storage devices?
<_2> Helios are you sure you want it as a grub-splash  not a dm-splash
<_2> ?
<Ashex> Kinda don't like the iPod
<Ashex> in KDE4, it used the correct icon for my Sansa
<romunov> _2: i'll need a bit more guidance on how to mount the hd in another mask
<romunov> /dev/hda1 /data vfat auto,umask=0000 0 0
<romunov> this is the command line that mounts the drive
<_2> romunov sudo mount -o remount,umask=000,fmask=111,dmask=000 /dev/<device_node> /<mount_point> -t <type>      <<<< translate everything within <>
<Helios> wat's grub-splash or dm-splash? :S
<_2> romunov if it's umask=000 already  it should be writable.
<Helios> btw can anyone tell me why the splash screen feature is not available in the system settings in the new Kubuntu?
<romunov> _2: well, i beg the differ! :)
<_2> Helios "usplash" sets the grub-splash image   the one seen where the boot menu is and the dm  (kdm by default) sets the dm-splash that you see as you login.
<_2> romunov    do this for me.   mount | grep hda1
<Helios> i mean the dm... do not wanna mess with grub... :)
<_2> Helios ok.  then you aren't really asking about usplash,  and i probably can't answer.
<Helios> ok... :S
<_2> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<_2> that might ^
<Helios> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<Helios> and how will i be able to change the grub-splash? :)
<romunov> _2: done. what now?
<_2> Helios that's where usplash comes in.
<_2> romunov lets see the output of it
<_2> !usplash | Helios
<ubottu> Helios: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<romunov> _2: no output at all
<_2> romunov ok.  pastebin the output of    cat /proc/mounts
<Helios> i did this and it said i have only one program running usplash artwork
<romunov> http://pastebin.com/d29339b14
<_2> Helios the link  ^  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<_2> romunov looking
<Helios> thanks
<romunov> _2: huuum, the drive i'm trying to work with is sda1, not hda1
<_2> romunov are you files that you are concerned with in /data/ by any chance ?
<romunov> what the hell?!
<romunov> yes, they are in /data (that's where the drive is mounted)
<romunov> _2: should i unmount hda1 and remount sda1?
<_2> ok try this.   sudo mount -o remount,fmask=111,dmask=000 /dev/sda1 /data -t vfat
<leo> hi!, anyone uses filemaker with wine?
<Helios> about the dm splash screen i got it... :D
<romunov> interesting - fdisk -l shows no hda1 devices
<_2> romunov you can't umount hda1  it's not mounted.
<Helios> i need to install ksplash since it is not installed by default... :)
<romunov> _2: you're right
<_2> romunov    ^   remount command
<romunov> i did it
<romunov> and the files still opens in read-only mode
<_2> romunov mount | grep sda1      <<< show me.
<romunov> /dev/sda1 on /data type vfat (rw,fmask=111,dmask=000)
<_2> you can write to them.
<_2> echo boo > /data/testing.txt  ;cat /data/testing.txt
<romunov> i don't know... the files still open in read-only mode
<romunov> file permissions are still "can read" for group and others
<_2> echo boo > /data/testing.txt  ;cat /data/testing.txt
<romunov> i could almost bet that this is Ooo 2.4. issue
<_2> did it boo at you ?  ^
<romunov> yes
<romunov> bash: /data/testing.txt: Permission denied
<romunov> cat: /data/testing.txt: No such file or directory
<_2> then you can write to the disk/fs
<_2> cant
<_2> hold just a sec.
<romunov> nope :/
<romunov> hum, i can't umount the device, as it's busy
<_2> yeah anything touching it.   file manager  editor  terminal...   will prevent umounting
<maira> hola
<_2> desktop icon maybe.
<romunov> yes, there are some soft links to that drive on my desktop
<_2> romunov try right click them and select eject
<_2> eject is as handy as a pocket on a shirt.
<_2> romunov sudo while umount /dev/sda1 ;do : ;done
<romunov> when i try umount it via gui, it says the device is not mounted by HAL
<_2> sudo mount -o fmask=111,dmask=000 /dev/sda1 /data
<romunov> ... whatever that is :>
<romunov> there, the device umounted
<_2> HAL=hardware abstraction layer
<romunov> i thought it was the super computer from odyssey 2000 :)
<romunov> yay, it's working
<romunov> ok, so how do i edit my fstab to keep these things permanent?
<_2> romunov sudo nano /etc/fstab
<_2> change the line hda1 to sda1
<romunov> what i meant was, what parameters do i need to change?
<_2> change the line hda1 to sda1
<romunov> yes, that's what i did a little earlier: /dev/sda1 /data vfat auto,umask=0000 0 0
<_2> any other listing for sda1 should be removed.
<romunov> yes, it's the only line mentioning sda1 in that file
<romunov> i guess umask=0000
<romunov> do i add fmask=1111?
<romunov> like so? /dev/sda1 /data vfat auto,fmask=1111,umask=0000 0 0
<romunov> or should there be only 3 ones?
<_2> romunov this is just a thought on the subject, while umask will probably achieve the desired end i personally prefer fmask=111,dmask=000   it keeps things on that fs from apearing as all executable and so clicking on them doesn't accidently try to execute them either.
<_2> three zeros are prefered
<_2> the fourth is covered by other keywords  like nosuid and nogrpid
<_2> noguid  sorry
 * _2 has full system == nosuid
<romunov> ok, i'll modify
<romunov> /dev/sda1 /data vfat auto,fmask=111,umask=000 0 0
<romunov> i'll reboot just to make sure while i still remember what i had modified
<_2> yeah   s/umask/dmask/
<romunov> brb
<_2> u universal   f file  d directory
 * _2 takes the shotgun for a walk now.
<thedanyes> hey guys
<thedanyes> i'm running kubuntu 8.04 and my on-screen volume and alt+tab graphics don't come up anymore when i press their respective keys
<thedanyes> does anyone know how to restore those?
<romunov> when _2 returns, tell him thanks, the thing seems to work
<thedanyes> any ideas?
<kuroryuu> I'm trying to get emacs to start up in the background when I log in to my computer so when I run emacsclient it connects to the first instance that I have set to server mode, but I can't get it to start up
<kuroryuu> I've tried putting it in .kde/Autostart/ and .xinitrc but it won't start up
<kuroryuu> when I run the script myself it works just fine though
<kuroryuu> can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<birnisson> hi, in kde 4 is there a way to mute the music coming from konqueror/firefox?
<thedanyes> i got the alt+tab menu to appear now by setting the option in 'system settings', which is odd because i never changed it to make it stop working.  anyway, still trying to figure out how to get my onscreen volume control back
<thedanyes> tried restarting kmix
<thedanyes> went through all the kmix settings
<antares> hola
<mr-t> thedanyes : go to kmix>settings>configurekmix select tray icon :)
<thedanyes> mr-t: the options i see in kmix->settings->configure kmix are: 'dock into panel', 'enabled system tray volume control', 'show tickmarks', 'show labels', 'restore volumes on login', 'middle click on system tray icon toggles muting', 'volume values', and 'slider orientation'.
<thedanyes> aww.
<Agent_bob> qemu is an interesting diversion
<frank_> does any have some ideas for KDE-system settings crash ?
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<doktoreas> is there a simple image editor for kde without installing the gimp?
<frank_>  does anyone have some ideas for KDE-systemsettings crash ?
<thedanyes> doktoreas: you could try PRICE
<thedanyes> doktoreas: or gwenview depending on what you need
<doktoreas> thedanyes: basci image resizing and chaing contrast..
<doktoreas> those things
<Agent_bob> doktoreas kolour paint   ?
<thedanyes> thedanyes: gwenview is what you need
<thedanyes> err...
<thedanyes> doktoreas: gwenview1
<thedanyes> doktoreas: gwenview!
<thedanyes> doktoreas: i can't type tonight for some reason.
 * Agent_bob like kolour paint 
<doktoreas> :)
<doktoreas> Thx.. I am trying it right now..is it possible to select a certain part of the image and save as new image?
<Agent_bob> in kp it is.
<Agent_bob> xpaint - simple paint program for X
<Agent_bob> kolourpaint - a simple paint program for KDE
<Agent_bob> tkpaint - Versatile bitmap/pixmap editing tool
<Agent_bob> krita - a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite
<thedanyes> doktoreas: i don't think gwenview has crop functionality
<Agent_bob> kp does
<thedanyes> doktoreas: but it does resize and change contrast
<Agent_bob> :)
<thedanyes> agent_bob: you use kolourpaint?
<Agent_bob> i do
<thedanyes> agent_bob: and you like it?
<Agent_bob> i do
<thedanyes> agent_bob: hmmm i may have to give it a try
<Agent_bob> you may
<thedanyes> agent_bob: do you work on it?
<Agent_bob> depends on your definition of "work"
<Agent_bob> no by most standards
<thedanyes> agent_bob: i mean are you involved with the project?
<Agent_bob> no
<thedanyes> hmmm. looks like microsoft paint
<Agent_bob> it does
<thedanyes> i think i'll stick with my gwenview / GIMP combo for now :)
<Agent_bob> i didn't say it would replace gimp.   i said (to "simple replacement for gimp")  that kp would do all that was mentioned.
<thedanyes> yeah its probably great for his application
<Daisuke_Ido> thedanyes: you can also take a look at krita
<Agent_bob> i use it, because i do some photo scanning and digitizing.   it works well for croping/rotating/enhancing images
<Agent_bob> and is fairly light weight
<Daisuke_Ido> think of krita as the paint shop pro to the gimp's photoshop
<thedanyes> daisuke_ido: great. i will check it out :)
<Agent_bob> one can select the portion to work on and copy + paste in a new window    with hotkeys   makes life simple for me.
<thedanyes> agent_bob: sounds good.  have you used the GIMP before?
<Agent_bob> only played with it.  haven't really put it to serious use
<Agent_bob> i don't like the interface to gimp      but that's presonal preferance and not a reflection on what the app can and cant do
<thedanyes> agent_bob: ah ok.  i like it overall, but yeah the interface could be a little nicer.
 * Agent_bob is somewhat of a minimalest
<thedanyes> yeah i try to use a tool that is appropriate for what i'm doing
 * Agent_bob runs kde on a p1 100mhz 64m ram 610m hdd  box  sometimes...
<DeepThought> I've edited devices.map from GRUB, do I need to update grub to get the3 changes in the boot trecord ?
<thedanyes> ah.  seems like a waste of electricity  :)
<Agent_bob> thedanyes :)))
<Agent_bob> DeepThought shouldn't    "update-grub" doesn't affect the MBR anyway
<thedanyes> daisuke_ido: looks like the package for krita is broken
<Daisuke_Ido> that's odd
<thedanyes> daisuke_ido: i just installed it with adept and apparently the only package listed is the 'krita-data' package\
<thedanyes> daisuke_ido: so of course it didn't work
<DeepThought> Agent_bob: so the changes I made should now affect boot without having to perform further actions right now  ok;
<thedanyes> daisuke_ido: trying to apt-get it now
<DeepThought> ?
<Daisuke_Ido> !info krita
<ubottu> krita (source: koffice): a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3-4ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 2972 kB, installed size 9216 kB
<thedanyes> ubottu: i'm running 8.04
<ubottu> thedanyes: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Daisuke_Ido> hardy is 8.04
<Agent_bob> DeepThought should,   take note that i'm not a grub user.   i have played with it some but can't use it for my main system
<thedanyes> daisuke_ido: oh, i was confused because it said 'ubuntu7'
<thedanyes> daisuke_ido: sure enough, works now that i ran the apt-get to install it
<thedanyes> daisuke_ido: can anyone else confirm that krita shows up in adept installer as the 'krita-data' package, and not the 'krita' package?
<thedanyes> can anyone else confirm that krita shows up in adept installer as the 'krita-data' package, and not the 'krita' package?
<thedanyes> Krita
<Daisuke_Ido> adept installer?  i can't recommend adept for any reason, ever.
<thedanyes> Rank:
<thedanyes> Package: krita-data
<thedanyes> data files for Krita painting program
<thedanyes> This package contains architecture-independent data files for Krita, the painting program shipped with the KDE Office Suite.
<thedanyes> See the krita package for further information.
<thedanyes> This package is part of the KDE Office Suite.
<Daisuke_Ido> synaptic would be a better option
<thedanyes> daisuke_ido: ah ok. i just use it because its the default with kubuntu
<romunov> after the upgrade, printer won't print anymore :/
<thedanyes> krita looks nice though actually
<thedanyes> i used to like paint shop pro
<thedanyes> until whoever it was bought them... corel?
<Agent_bob> yeah krita is.  but heavy
<Agent_bob> xpaint - simple paint program for X  <<< very light
<thedanyes> well thanks guys. i'm going to bed, talk to you later :)
<Agent_bob> DeepThought and ?
<DeepThought> Agent_bob: nope, stil a mess
<Agent_bob> DeepThought what exactly is the issue ?
<DeepThought> the problem is hd's are numbered different at boot then they are when the system's up; so all the startup-configs end up wrong
<Agent_bob> yep.  that's common
<DeepThought> I want it to be consistent from a-z
<DeepThought> was told devices.map is the key
<DeepThought> so I gave the numbers to discs as it is at boot; but at boot all is still the same now, that's why I figured I should update the menu; update grub does that, or no ?
<Agent_bob> problem is that bios numbers drives then linux readdresses them as it actually sees them.     you can use the "map" directive in the menu.lst file to reorder them to the way linux sees them...     not that it's easy or reccomended.
<Agent_bob> update-grub only updates the menu.lst
<DeepThought> so whatś the difference between the devices.map and the map in menu.list ?
<Agent_bob> grub-install will update the mbr
<DeepThought> so shouldn't I do both after editing configs ?
<Agent_bob> in menu.lst you can remap the bios addressing  that doesn't happen in the devices.map file
<Agent_bob> DeepThought ummm    not usually.   any changes to the menu.lst is read dirrectly at boot time.  it's not in the mbr and i think that device.map is the same
<DeepThought> Ah, ok; so my solution is in there fro sure; and devices.map will take the consistency into the sys when it's running, right ?
<Agent_bob> DeepThought right
<DeepThought> good; well at least I know I'm on track
<Agent_bob> let me get you an example of remapping a drive.
<romunov> where can i see pending print jobs?
<DeepThought> so what gets read from boot record apart from where the boot partition is ?   or only that ?
<DeepThought> great
<Ayabara> How do I install KDE4.1Beta on Hardy?
<flaccid> Ayabara: #kubuntu-kde4
<Agent_bob> grub> help map
<Agent_bob> map: map TO_DRIVE FROM_DRIVE
<Ayabara> flaccid, ah. so it's automatically updated. I though I stayed on 4.0 if I didn't add some custom stuff to my sources.list
<Ayabara> thanks
<Agent_bob> didn't find a good example.  but that's the basic syntax
<DeepThought> Agent_bob: oh, so I do it in console, not in th menu.list ?
<Agent_bob> DeepThought no that can be in the menu.lst too
<sigma> i think its amazing how kde3 apps work so well in kde4. imagine trying to run a win98 app in xp:)
<DeepThought> Agent_bob: so those commands there change it in the menu.list ?
<Agent_bob> DeepThought anything you do in the grub prompt you can do in the menu.lst to make it permanant
<Agent_bob> yes
<DeepThought> oh, with grub prompt you mean the one at boot ?   I thought you meant at console when editing while sys is up (on the desktop I mean)
<Agent_bob> i.e.   map (hd1) (hd0)   will reverse the order of the first two hdds
<Ayabara> I upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy using apt, so now I have both KDE 3.5 and KDE 4. How can I remove all KDE 3.5 stuff?
<DeepThought> at bott as well as in meulist
<DeepThought> ?
<Agent_bob> yes
<DeepThought> goooodd
<Agent_bob> DeepThought play around in the grub prompt a little.  it's a good place to learn this stuff
<VIP> HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<Agent_bob> in a terminal just type    grub
<DeepThought> Agent_bob: well, that should get me where I want, will fiddle with that
<sigma> Ayabara: bad idea, kde4 doesnt have a complete app set, if you totally remove kde3 you'll have a pretty limited function desktop
<Agent_bob> DeepThought glwi
<DeepThought> Agent_bob: glwi ?
<Ayabara> sigma, good point. I rest my case
<Agent_bob> good luck with it
<Agent_bob> same as gl/i
<Agent_bob> err gl/w
<sigma> Ayabara: wait for 4.1, kde4 versions of amarok, kontact and k3b are more likely to appear by then
<Ayabara> sigma, I'm trying to get 4.1 Beta now
<DeepThought> Agent_bob: Ah, thaanx ! yer right bout learning is good; I've lotsa xperience with comps ever since the zx80; but linux didn 't really get to stick in my rig till I ran into ubuntu; makes for a clean & easy start; but the whole point of wanting linux for years already is getting more control over my rig; and it's really under the hood where it all happens; love to learn about that and get the hang of it, without having to depend on it to
<DeepThought> keep my sys running; Ubuntu rocks !
<sigma> Ayabara: where are you getting it from? ive tried to look for packages but never found any for kubuntu
<DeepThought> sorry for the flood huyz &dollz...
<DeepThought> signing off, bye
<Agent_bob> DeepThought :)
<sigma> Ayabara: where are you getting the 4.1 beta from? ive tried to look for packages but never found any for kubuntu
<Ayabara> sigma, haven't found it actually. flaccid said I only had to install #kubuntu-kde4, but maybe he misunderstood
<Ayabara> gah
<Ayabara> sorry
<sigma> Ayabara: you could try this - http://dot.kde.org/1211789022/ - its a virtual system of the latest 4.1 build
<Agent_bob> !info kde-core4
<ubottu> Package kde-core4 does not exist in hardy
<Ayabara> flaccid, I read you post entirely wrong :-)
<Agent_bob> !info kde4-base
<ubottu> Package kde4-base does not exist in hardy
<Agent_bob> !info kde-base4
<ubottu> Package kde-base4 does not exist in hardy
<Agent_bob> oh well....
<sigma> Agent_bob: kde4 packages are in the backports
<Agent_bob> <romunov> where can i see pending print jobs? <<< did he get an answer yet ?
<Agent_bob> romunov ?
<sigma> but i heard the plasma on 4.1 alpha is really unstable - but i guess they fixed that by now
<sigma> had something to do with the switch to qt4.4
<flaccid> help for kde4 is in #kubuntu-kde4
<flaccid> and yeah no 4.1 packages..
<Agent_bob> romunov kcontrol pariferials printers    kprinter  too maybe.    or cli  ls /var/spool/cups/
<tomas_> hey all whats doing
<Agent_bob> what's doing what ?
<tomas_> its just some thing people say when they come in to a new room
<Agent_bob> who's doing who ?      ah never mind i don't care to hear the answer to that one.
<tomas_> now question i am running ubuntu can you change from gnome to KDE
<Agent_bob> yep.
<tomas_> how so
<Agent_bob> install kde
<tomas1986> how im new to ubuntu
<Agent_bob> logout and select change session > kde   login
<tomas1986> hmm
<Agent_bob> in the package manager
<Agent_bob> install kde
<tomas1986> wher do i find the package manager
<Agent_bob> or for crying out loud.      sudo apt-get install kde    in any terminal.
<tomas1986> im sorry i dont know Linux
<tomas1986> and you can also swap back to gnome at any time
<Agent_bob> if you decide you want the kubuntu defaults   you can install kubuntu-desktop   it will change some of the defaults
<tomas1986> ok
<Agent_bob> and to your Q yes.   same process.   logout, select session gnome  and login
<tomas1986> well it is installing now
<tomas1986> thanks
<Agent_bob> welcome.
<tomas1986> one other question what is playonlinux
<romunov> Agent_bob: yes, i've figured that one out
<romunov> Agent_bob: but my problem still persists - i can't get my printer to work (after the upgrade to 8.04)
 * Agent_bob <shrugs> idk </shrugs>
<Agent_bob> romunov did you have to install a propritary driver for the printer ?
<romunov> no, it was "out of the box" in 7.10
<tomas1986> and can you install nero on linux
<romunov> i'm using epson stylus c42ux
<Agent_bob> romunov open kcontrol select pariferials printers    super user button at the bottom   remove the printer and install new printer   see if that fixes.  the printer wizard is pretty good
<Agent_bob> don't forget to "apply" all changes.
<romunov> Agent_bob: ok, asap i get home. have to run some errands
<Agent_bob> tomas1986 i think there is a nero for linux     but give k3b a try before you jump to windowish things.
<Agent_bob> !find nero
<ubottu> File nero found in dvb-utils, emacspeak, fillets-ng-data-cs, fortunes-es-off, kde-l10n-es (and 15 others)
<tomas1986> ok where do i get k3b from
<Agent_bob> it will come with kde.
<Agent_bob> it's in the menu.
<tomas1986> ahh atm im using gnome
<Agent_bob> btw in gnome. the package manager frontend is called "synaptic"
<Agent_bob> in kde it's adept
<Agent_bob> !apt
<tomas1986> ahh ok
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<tomas1986> sorry that i dont know all this stuff
<Agent_bob> don't be.  we all had/have to learn     worst mistake people make is, because they can find their way around windows (r) they think they should know all about linux.   it's easier to start with no knowledge than a wrong knowledge.
<TeslaTony> Having no fear of looking like a complete idiot at times is helpful with linux
<Agent_bob> yep
<TeslaTony> However, avoid the urge to dress like a penguin
<Agent_bob> or maybe at all times.   :)
 * Agent_bob hides his fether suit.
<Agent_bob> how did you know >?
<xt828_> !konsole
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<TeslaTony> Friends don't let friends dress like flightless birds
<Agent_bob> lol
<xt828_> !Adept
<ubottu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<xt828_> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<xt828_> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Agent_bob> hmmm i think i need to add pcspkr to my qemu
<Agent_bob> wintendo game runs but no sound
<Agent_bob> i would like higher graphis too  it's only 640x480x4 atm  ;/
<flaccid> Agent_bob: you running a nintenndo emulator?
<Agent_bob> sorry.   not nin  win  tindo
<Agent_bob> flaccid ^
<flaccid> whats that?
<Agent_bob> wintendo :)     using windows to play games...    you know, what it was made for.
<TeslaTony> Meh. If I could run any decent games on Linux I'd ditch windows entirely
<TeslaTony> Well...Autocad 2008 as well
<Agent_bob> TeslaTony i did ditch M$  but thought that qemu and a win95 image for a few games...
<khaleel5000> hello , i have a via p4m800 /8237 mobo,i use built in graphy, which drivers should i use with kubuntu 8.04 (which will be the best ones)
<Agent_bob> can anyone help me get higher rez out of qemu ?
<simi> hi, i have a kubuntu 8.04 and katapult is not working properly, it is running but when i press Alt+Space nothing happenes
<TimS> I have 9.2gig of stuff in my recycle bin, but there is no option to empty it, its greyed out every time
<TimS> How can I empty it
<Agent_bob> sudo rm -r ~/.local
<TeslaTony> khaleel5000: I can't find much info on that board, although it appears to work well with linux. I'd say use the default drivers, and if you start having trouble with graphics swap over to the proprietary ones (if they're available)
<simi> TimS: try to delete them from trash, and use Shift+Delete when you want to remove fies permanently
<TimS> Ah, thanks.
<Agent_bob> or    sudo rm -r ~/.local
<TimS> Ah, didn't see that :P
<TimS> simi: Worked great =]
<simi> Agent_bob:  I will not use sudo to delete files, maybe you make a mistake and delete something wrong
<simi> and is not so fun for newbies
<TimS> And theres more than just trash in .local is there not?
<Agent_bob> simi if you move something to trash and can't empty it then you probably don't own it and need su
<Agent_bob> i made no mistake.
<Agent_bob> TimS can be.
<Agent_bob> aside from user added files.   one can safely rm their entire home and not loose anything.
<simi> Agent_bob: yes you are right , i just want to suggest a nice and safe alternative, maybe start nautilus with sudo or mc(for advanced user your solution is the quickest)
<Agent_bob>  nautilus with sudo  <<< not safe.
<simi> Agent_bob: you do not made any mistake
<Agent_bob> simi no one said that.
<TimS> They could yes, but I have a lot of data that I would much prefer to keep,
<TimS> My data is far more important than my system.
<Agent_bob> TimS right that's why i mentioned "aside from..."
<TimS> And removing .kde would mess things up a little
<Agent_bob> no it would reset them to default.
<TimS> I like my settings :P
<khaleel5000> TeslaTony: ok.thanks
<Agent_bob> that in some peoples openion would be messing things up i guess.
<tekovro> i just installed kde4 through adept manager.. everything seems to work good but for some reason i cant change the appearance of windows...
<Agent_bob> default == yuch
<Agent_bob> :)
<simi> maybe is safer to use mc then the terminal, you see exactly what you want to change and you will be asked for confirmation
<TeslaTony> Is there any way to set up a guest account that automatically reverts to a preset every time it gets logged out?
<TeslaTony> i.e. whoever uses it can't change it, no matter how hard they try (short of having admin access)
<Agent_bob> simi depending on the settings of mc   it can delete without asking as well
<simi> Agent_bob: i supose that any file manager can be set to do that
<Agent_bob> TeslaTony um one could mount a ramfs on the home and copy the default files into that as part of the login process
<Agent_bob> simi all that i know of can.
<tekovro> so if the window decoarations wont change in the appearance system settings is there a way to fix that?
<simi> Agent_bob: any ideea why katapult is not appearing when i press alt+space? it is running
<Agent_bob> simi umm  wrong keymap in xorg ?
<Agent_bob> simi or a bug maybe  ?     idk   i'd have to have more info really to even guess
<simi> Agent_bob: i looked at keyboard shortcuts and ALt+space is not there for any actions but i do not know how to  make katapult to appear at alt+space or change this key shorcut
<Agent_bob> simi make a new shortcut and set to alt+space with command katapult ?
<Agent_bob> first test that command katapult does bring it into view
<simi> i have kubuntu 8.04 , is a fresh install a few days  only, i was using ubuntu for 2 years
<Agent_bob> simi ah kde4   you need jucato on that
<Agent_bob> Jucato ?
<Agent_bob> haven't seen him yet today...   maybe not here yet...
<simi> Agent_bob: i played with kde4 but now i use standard kubuntu, i do not liked kde4
<Agent_bob> oh kde3 ?
<simi> thx anyway, i will research on google, maybe i will find more details on this
<Agent_bob> it still might be an issue with the kde4 you tested.  maybe force reinstall kde-base
<simi> Agent_bob: yes kde 3.5
<simi> Agent_bob: no i fresh installed
<simi> i keep my system clean
<Agent_bob> oh.
<Agent_bob> <blinks>     i haven't installed in two years
<Agent_bob> simi check your xorg.conf like i first mentioned   see if its the correct keymap
<simi> Agent_bob: i  prefer installing then upgrading(i keep my home folder with the configurations) when upgrading something can work wrong and you downloaded 700 MB for nothing
 * Agent_bob doesn't upgrade.
<Agent_bob> that begs the question "are you still using dapper"   short answer is "yes"
<simi> Agent_bob: in 8.04  xorg.conf is just a little file, had changed from 7.10
<simi> no graphics configuration anumore in xorg.conf
<simi> only if you want to override the setting
<simi> and no keyboard shortcuts in xorg.conf , i do not remember to e there
<simi> and i am using ubuntu from 6.10
<Agent_bob> i never mentioned a keyboard shortcut in xorg.conf  only the keymap.   i.e. "pc 101"   or "pc 105" ...
<Agent_bob> if you use the wrong keymap then some keys don't function as intended.  and that "might" be your issue
<xt828_> anyone here know anything about konsole, apt-get and networking?
<Agent_bob> first two.  not the last really
<xt828_> when i run apt-get through konsole it tries to connect to a nonexistent IP
<Agent_bob> that's an error in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<xt828_> my internet comes through a router, so i huess i need to change that IP to the one i get internet through
<Agent_bob> no you need ot set the deafult gateway to the ip of your router most likely
<xt828_> how would I do that?
<Agent_bob> sudo route add default gw <routers_ip>
<xt828> i get the response : SIOCADDRT: File exists
<Agent_bob> but i'm not much on networking.  so if that don't misticly fix it.  don't cry foul.
<Agent_bob> check the route    to see how it's set now.
<Agent_bob> command is   route
<xt828> okay, done - do you want me to pastebin the output?
<Agent_bob> just the  UG line   here
<xt828> default         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<Agent_bob> and is your router 192.168.1.1 ?
<xt828> that's the IP i go to, to login to it
<Agent_bob> ok that should work then.
<xst> When will firefox 3 rc1 be available in hardy?
<Agent_bob> can you "ping -c1 google.com
<xt828> yep
<Agent_bob> now   sudo apt-get update
<Agent_bob> if it errors out, pastebin the output
<xt828> the reason that it's weird is that all the other parts of my internet work fine, it's just apt and the associated prgrams that don't
<Agent_bob>               ^\
<xt828> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15001/
<Agent_bob> looking
<eyemon> how do i format a removable disk using kubuntu
<Agent_bob> grep 127.0.0.1 /etc/host*
<Agent_bob> eyemon to what format and what disk drive ?
<ciano> cerco lista film
<Agent_bob> vfat ?
<Agent_bob> and probably sda ?
<eyemon> pendrive
<xt828> Agent_bob: I get : /etc/hosts:127.0.0.1    localhost
<Agent_bob> ciano something like this then    sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda   but check that sda is not your hdd first.
<Agent_bob> eyemon that  ^
<Agent_bob> sorry
<ciano> I'm itali
<Agent_bob> xt828 sudo nano /etc/hosts   and add  the output of   "hostname"  to that line   save and exit
<Agent_bob> !it | ciano
<ubottu> ciano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ciano> grazie
<eyemon> will it format the hard drivw??
<tomas1986> hey all what can i install on Ubuntu that will do database
<Agent_bob> eyemon if it is the hd rather than the pindrive it will.
<xt828> Agent_bob: sorry, I add what to the file?
<eyemon> o man
<Agent_bob> eyemon you can use the    fdisk -l   command to find out.    or  cat /proc/partitions
<Agent_bob> xt828 what ever   "hostname" returns.
<Agent_bob> your local hostname
<Agent_bob> xt828 on the same line you pasted in here.
<Agent_bob> xt828 and if the following line has 128.0.1.1  then comment it out.
<Agent_bob> example xt828; 128.0.0.1 localhost googenhogen
<xt828> Agent_bob: in /etc/hosts I have 127.0.0.1 localhost and 127.0.1.1 mk2lin
<xt828> do I comment out the first?
<Agent_bob> and let me guess    mk2lin is your hostname ?
<xt828> yeah
<Agent_bob> no the second.   and move  mk2lin to the end of the first
<Agent_bob> or add it there
<Agent_bob> only line that file needs is   " 127.0.0.1 localhost mk2lin "
<xt828> Agent_bob:right, done
<Agent_bob> sudo /etc/init.d/hostname.sh start
<Agent_bob> sudo apt-get update
<xt828> same error as before
<Agent_bob> ok give me a minute.
<Agent_bob> like i said this is not my strong suit
<xt828> Agent_bob shouldn't I have changed the 127.0.0.1 to what my router IP is?
<eddieftw> amarok is complaining about 'xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers'
<Agent_bob> no
<eddieftw> suggestions?
<Agent_bob> xt828 pastebin the output of   cat /etc/apt/sources.list   for me
<Agent_bob> eddieftw the wiki maybe ?
<Agent_bob> !sound | eddieftw
<ubottu> eddieftw: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<inteliwasp> i have a quick question, what program controls the touch pad actions? i need to rezone the scrool area
<xt828> Agent_bob: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15006/
<Agent_bob> xt828 one more.   iptables -L
<Agent_bob> err two more i should have said.   also  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<xt828> Agent_bob: iptables is http://paste.ubuntu.com/15007/
<hak5fan> I think i found a bug in okular where can i check if it's already been reported/report it?
<xt828> resolv,conf is only one line: nameserver 192.168.1.1
<tomas1986> is there a way to install safri on linux
<Agent_bob> xt828 hmmm name resalution may be the problem...
<hak5fan> tomas1986: yes using the windows version through wine... search for safari + wine on google..
<flaccid> tomas1986: lots on google
<tomas1986> ok
<Pennycook> hak5fan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<Agent_bob> flaccid can you have a look at xt828's failing apt-get and see if anything jumps out at you ?
<tomas1986> got it
<Agent_bob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15001/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15007/
<tomas1986> next question is there an antivirus for ubuntu
<Agent_bob> !virus | tomas1986
<ubottu> tomas1986: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<eddieftw> amarok is complaining about 'xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers'. it just started complaining even though i was listening to songs/playing music earlier. suggestions?
<flaccid> eddieftw: is that with mp3 streams?
<eddieftw> mp3 and .avi files
<eddieftw> not sure what the avi audio encoding is
<flaccid> sorry busy
<Agent_bob> xt828 you need someone that knows a little more about networking through a router than i do.
<xt828> Agent_bob thanks for your help anyway mate
<khaleel5000> hello , i did a kubuntu 8.04 install via desktop cd, it  was installed but when I booted to system i saw the kubuntu's splash screen , saw the booting blue line complete but then (i think it was loading kdm/kde, i saw a blnak screen i have  a via p4m800 mobo ,using builtin graphy , xorg is here : http://rafb.net/p/c7DXpT72.html
<khaleel5000> currently i am in debian (dual booting)
<Agent_bob> xt828 welcome.     i can narrow the problem down to an network issue but can't zero in on what exactly is causing it.
<flaccid> eddieftw: thats usually a shoutcast bug. you just keep clicking till it works
<llutz> xt828: what does "echo $http_proxy" give out?
<xt828> llutz: it gives http://127.0.0.1:8118/
<llutz> xt828: but you don't run a proxy locally?
<xt828> llutz: i'm not totally sure what a proxy is - i connect to the internet through a router?
<llutz> xt828:  try "fgrep -i http_proxy /etc/"
<llutz> xt828:  try "fgrep -i http_proxy /etc/*"   sry
<hak5fan> I found a problem/bug with okular. I can't print all pdf files. I sucsessfully printed a small test page, but when I tried to print a 2.5 mb pdf it didn't work. Any help?
<xt828> llutz: pasted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/15014/
<llutz> xt828: strange,  it must be set somewhere....
<llutz> xt828: do you have tor/privoxy installed, anonymizer software?
<xt828> llutz: i don't think so, how could i check?
<eddieftw> flaccid: i clikced like 50 times and it didn't work. :(
<llutz> apt-cache policy tor |grep -i insta
<xt828> llutz: it says it isn't installed
<llutz> xt828: "grep proxy ~/.bashrc"
<llutz> xt828: "grep proxy ~/.profile"
<tomas1986> where can i get games made for linuz
<llutz> xt828: until this "http_proxy" isn't unset,  all your http-request will fail
<xt828> llutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15016/ for the first, no output for the second
<Agent_bob> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<llutz> xt828: aaaah, "nano ~/.bashrc"   and add "#" in front of those 3 lines. log out, relogin after
<llutz> xt828: after relogin, "echo http_proxy" must be empty
<xt828> llutz: okay, doing that now
<flaccid> eddieftw: report a bug
<flaccid> or make sure the codecs are installed
<tomas1986> is there a program that can teach the user japanese on linucx
<amerigo> hello everibody
<bittin> Hello
<llutz> tomas1986: it's spelled: linux, very simple
<bittin> there is one in KDE
<bittin> but now i don't remember the name off it
<thegus> find a japanese girl, much more fun
<bittin> thegus: true :D
<llutz> xt828: ok now?
<amerigo> how can I check smb.conf if it works correctly... my group is a mix of win98, win xp, xubuntu, kubuntu
<amerigo> ??
<xt828> llutz: the http_proxy is blank now, yeah
<llutz> xt828: network works too?
<xt828> llutz: yep, was just checking it then
<user__> hi i am a very new user. Running ubuntu from vmware. can u tell me how to change my ip ?
<amerigo> I've set smb.conf file with workgroup= nameofgroup
<xt828> llutz: thank you very much for your help
<llutz> xt828: welcome
<amerigo> and it was running perfectly
<amerigo> then kubuntu samba get an adjourning
<amerigo> and i lost my setting...
<eddieftw> it works now flaccid
<eddieftw> hard reboot
<Agent_bob> xt828 so it was a proxy setting ?
<amerigo> now i have changed smb.conf file but i cannot see the rest of lan (from kubuntu)
<xt828> Agent_bob: yeah, the proxy was set in ~/.bashrc
<Agent_bob> xt828 and i your .bashrc     i'll make a note   so if i run into this again.
<amerigo> message error say: smb://nameofgroup/ doesn't exist
<llutz> xt828 Agent_bob this setting usually is needed if people run privoxy
<amerigo> some tips?
<amerigo> ! samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Agent_bob> llutz yeah.  shouldn't running    /bin/sh then the apt-get command prove if it is a proxy setting in the .bashrc file ?
<amerigo> ! SWAT
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<amerigo> ! swat
<llutz> Agent_bob: it's just an env-var, apps don't care where/why it's set
<Agent_bob> llutz but it shouldn't be set in /bin/sh like it is in /bin/bash     no ?
<llutz> Agent_bob: dash uses bashrc too
<Helios> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Agent_bob> llutz it does ?
<llutz> Agent_bob: i think so....
<Agent_bob> sense when ?
<Agent_bob> oh wait.  you may have a . ~/.bashrc line in your /etc/profile or ~/.profile    that would cause it.
<TimS> Since I installed nvidia dirvers, my USplash for shutting down is broken :(
<Agent_bob> ubuntu is bad about setting up defaults that don't make sense to me...
<Helios> sometimes kdeinit fail to start... is there any solution for that?
<llutz> Agent_bob: my login-shell still is /bin/bash...
<Agent_bob> yes.   but sh doesn't inherit it's settings.      set > a ;sh     then    set > b ;diff a b
<Ayabara> where do I turn off the wrapping when I change virtual desktops?
<Ayabara> forget it
<llutz> Agent_bob: true, but it's like you said, they source bashrc in .profile
 * Ayabara learns to see
<Agent_bob> llutz ah  that explains it.    that's buntu'ism
<llutz> yeah, time to look for something else.... slack
<tomas1986> some one teach me something new about ubuntu
<Agent_bob> debian ?
<tomas1986> ye
<Agent_bob> slakware ?
<Agent_bob> tomas1986 ok.   sudo apt-get install gentoo
<tomas1986> no ubuntu
<tomas1986> whast gentoo
<llutz> Agent_bob not really, stable is "too old" and i dislike sid. so hopefully slackware will fit my needs/wishes
<Agent_bob> something you don't already know about :)
<tomas1986> ok what is it
<Agent_bob> !info gentoo | tomas1986
<ubottu> tomas1986: gentoo (source: gentoo): a fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.55-1.1build1 (hardy), package size 767 kB, installed size 2436 kB
<Agent_bob> does ftp nicely
<tomas1986> ok there is new things
<Agent_bob> tomas1986 you know about gpm ?
<tomas1986> no
<Agent_bob> !info gpm | tomas1986
<ubottu> tomas1986: gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-25ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 373 kB, installed size 708 kB
<Agent_bob> makes the mouse work without xorg.   i.e. in a console.
<tomas1986> this is the first time i have used ubuntu and i am liking it even tho it is in windows Virtual bok and i just foun konversation
<Agent_bob> tomas1986 you know about svgalibs ?     lets you use things like vlc to watch movies without xorg    i.e. in a console
<Agent_bob> !info svgalibs | tomas1986
<ubottu> tomas1986: Package svgalibs does not exist in hardy
<Agent_bob> !info svgalib | tomas1986
<ubottu> tomas1986: Package svgalib does not exist in hardy
<Agent_bob> err maybe name changed...
<tomas1986> im using hardy
<Agent_bob> !info svgalib-bin | tomas1986
<ubottu> tomas1986: svgalib-bin (source: svgalib): console SVGA display utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.4.3-24 (hardy), package size 23 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Agent_bob> that...
<Agent_bob> tomas1986 you know how to search for packages ?
<tomas1986> no
<Agent_bob> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<tomas1986> lol ok
<Agent_bob> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Agent_bob> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<tomas1986> lots of information
<Agent_bob> for that "Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids." line in the  !botabuse factoid :)
<Agent_bob> bah spelled it wrong.  typo'd   ;/
<tomas1986> its all good
<amerigo> I get a problem
<amerigo>  how can I check smb.conf if it works correctly?? ... my group is a mix of win98, win xp, xubuntu and (kubuntu)
<amerigo>  I've set smb.conf file with workgroup= nameofgroup
<tomas1986> whats xubunty
<amerigo> and it was running perfectly
<amerigo> then kubuntu samba get an adjourning
<amerigo> and i lost my setting...
<amerigo> now i have changed smb.conf file but i cannot see the rest of lan (from kubuntu)
<amerigo> message error say: smb://nameofgroup/ doesn't exist
<amerigo> some tips?
<TimS> Odd
<TimS> My keyboard doesn't work in firefox
<tomas1986> ??
<Agent_bob> tomas1986 xubuntu is the ubuntu system with the xfce4 desktop environment   like kubuntu is ubuntu with kde.
<amerigo> tomas1986: xubuntu uses XFCE gui
<tomas1986> is it a better desktop
<Agent_bob> tomas1986 they have their own channel   #xubuntu
<tomas1986> ok cool
<Agent_bob> better/best is subjective and controversial
<bittin> and ubuntu is ubuntu with gnome
<tomas1986> can you install more then one type of desktop
<Agent_bob> and depends entirely on the individuals tastes
<Agent_bob> yes
<Agent_bob> all of them.
<amerigo> but we stay in kubuntu forum
<Agent_bob> i think i have four installed here
<tomas1986> ok
<tomas1986> well i am using just the basic ubuntu
<tomas1986> what are the four
<Agent_bob> kde gnome fluxbox and blackbox
<tomas1986> ok
<tomas1986> which one do you prefer
<xt828> hasn't blackbox been ported to windows?
<mhetralla> hi!
<Agent_bob> i primarily use blackbox "when i start a gui"
<tomas1986> ??
<tomas1986> how do you Xfce
<tomas1986> install
<Agent_bob> same as any other de   you install the meta package.   sudo apt-get install xfce
<Agent_bob> or is it.  sudo apt-get install xfce4
 * Agent_bob forgets
<Agent_bob> tomas1986 that's what apt-cache search is for :)))
<Agent_bob> tomas1986 apt-cache search xfce
<Helios> sometimes kdeinit fail to start... is there any solution for that?
<Agent_bob> tomas1986 you can use the "ubuntu" meta packages too.    sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop
<Agent_bob> i have to go for a bit.  see yall.
<tomas1986> i get these messages
<tomas1986> could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resouces temporarily unavailable)
<tomas1986> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it
<tomas1986> so how do i stop that
<amerigo> I have this message: Unable to open configuration file "smb.conf": No such file or directory.
<amerigo> How caan I solve?
<amerigo> ! samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<b4l74z4r> i just opted to put a seperate taskbar at the bottom of the screen but it has two lines, is it possible to get it down to 1 line?
<tomas1986> back
<tomas1986> it dont work
<Helios> if i am using the desktop, wat is the shortcut to got the the dos prompt?
<bergheim> Anyone else experiencing user-switching so unstable it's unusable? Sessions crash regularily for me (8.04)
<bergheim> (kde3.5.9)
<Helios> when i log on to kubuntu.. i get a message which says undefined video mode: 2df of something like that...
<Helios> and it tells me to press enter to choose a mode...
<Helios> it does this every time... :(
<Helios> can anyone help me out please?
<TRSohbet-869> hi guys
<TRSohbet-869> i m looking for Kubuntu-KDE4 8.04  +dvd
<eddieftw> !aptlock | tomahasamoot
<ubottu> tomahasamoot: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<TRSohbet-869> but i cant find it on www.kubuntu.org
<TRSohbet-869> is there not a dvd version available ?
<sasa_> مرحبا
<sasa_> فيه عرب هنا؟
<TRSohbet-869> selamun aleyküm :)
<sasa_> وعليكم السلام
<sasa_> كالعاده العرب نحصلهم في كل مكان
<flaccid> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<sasa_> حتى في اقصى الشرق هههههههههه
<sasa_> no sory
<sasa_> iam no sp e
<TRSohbet-869> perque ?
<TRSohbet-869> voglia parlare in italiano
<TRSohbet-869> hablo solamente en espanyol
<TRSohbet-869> warum kann ich nicht hier auf deutsch sprechen ?
<sasa_> arab <<<
<TRSohbet-869> je veux parlare en français si vous plait
<TRSohbet-869> ben Türkçe konusmak istiyorum
<frojnd> Can someone tell me how can I zip directory containing datas? my fielsa re in /home/file1, file2,...
<frojnd> I don't wanna to extract files but to zip them
<Helios> when i log on to kubuntu.. i get a message which says undefined video mode: 2df of something like that.
<flaccid> Helios: try googling the exact errr
<Helios> ok...
<flaccid> frojnd: ark
<noaXess> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<noaXess> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<b4l74z4r> what is the most popular dock applet for kde?
<emilsedgh> b4l74z4r: kooldock i think
<emilsedgh> !info kooldock
<ubottu> kooldock (source: kooldock): Dock for KDE with cool visual enhancements. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 523 kB, installed size 980 kB
<b4l74z4r> ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> anyone using freenas?
<myrtille> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<noaXess> is there no gui for configuration dualhead view?
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html
<llutz> noaXess: nvidia-settings
<noaXess> okay thanks
<ActionParsnip> llutz: do you use freenas at all?
<llutz> ActionParsnip: nope
<llutz> i only know it's a special BSD for NAS
<ActionParsnip> yeah im redoing my file server to get mandriva off it, free up some room
<ActionParsnip> plus its fun
<llutz> "fun"? strange sense of humor :)
<ActionParsnip> its something new for me to try. plus when i get a decent pda i'll be file dumping loads :)
<ubuntu> help with grub please?
<emilsedgh> !ask | ubuntulog
<ubottu> ubuntulog: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<emilsedgh> ah
<ubuntu> ok
<emilsedgh> sorry ubuntulog
<ubuntu> When i installed kubuntu, telling it to not install grub, intending to use a vista bootloader, now i want to install grub, how do i do it?
<ubuntu> there is no /grub folder in /boot
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: id suggest installing vista first then grub will detect the install and make it dual boot for you. why do you prefer the vista boot loader?
<llutz> sudo aptitude install grub
<ubuntu> no i am used to it though, i am tribooting but id like to use grub instead now
<ActionParsnip> yeah, do what llutz says :)
<ubuntu> how do i know which disc to use
<ubuntu> hard disc
<llutz> ubuntu: install it to root-partition
<ubuntu> im using live cd atm, cant get to my kubuntu install
<ubuntu> thanks guys but im just going to reinstall
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: best way dude. linux will install grub for you see vista and add the line for you
<noaXess> !libusb
<ubottu> Factoid libusb not found
<noaXess> hey my dualhead wiht nvidia-settings works.. thanks to ActionParsnip and.. other s :)
<noaXess> !logitech
<ubottu> Factoid logitech not found
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: np bro
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: try being specific. logitech make LOTS of hardware
<noaXess> how to fix my perrmission problem to my logitech mx700 mouse? if i run systemsettings in user mode i can't access battery status
<noaXess> something about libusb... and permission problem
<noaXess> if i run sudo systemsettings i can get the battery status
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399374&highlight=Sabar
<noaXess> and can change the RF channel
<Dr_willis> sounds like a complex mouse.
<ActionParsnip> logitech don't do simple
<ActionParsnip> bah Sikth have split up :(
<Helios> when i start linux kubuntu, i get a message which says: Undefined Video mode number... :s
<Helios> can anyone help me please... :()
<Helios> :)
<ActionParsnip> Helios: you been playing with your graphical settings?
<Helios> hmmm not graphical settings... but tried to changed usplash.conf and now it is the xres = 640 and yres = 480
<Helios> i installed the startup manager to change the usplash... :)
<ActionParsnip> Helios: try rolling back your usplash.conf file
<Helios> how i do that??? :S
<Dr_willis> Guess you dident make a backup of the original eh?
<Helios> nopes... :(
<ActionParsnip> oh man, why does no one backup conf files before playing
<Dr_willis> I bet you will in the future. :)
<Dr_willis> undo the changes you made I guess. :)
<Helios> aahaha
<Helios> yeah will do so... :)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: they will insisit on learning the very hard way
<Dr_willis> O course I rember the old dos editor and the teacheres teaching us to 'close the program.. it will ask to save....'   BAD BAD BAD habbit to get into.
<Helios> !LILO
<Helios> !lilo
<Dr_willis> i dident think lilo used usplash
<Helios> lol
<Helios> can i purge splash and install it again? :)
<Dr_willis> proberly can.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Helios> it will not cause any problem?
<Dr_willis> No idea. I dont bend over too far backwards for eyecandy like that.. I dotn see why it would cause any problems
<ubottu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<Dr_willis> I tend to disable the splash and framebuffer.
<ActionParsnip> me too. eyecandy to me is pointless
<Helios> ah it's same as grub
<Helios> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip> especially splash screens that are onscreen for like 3 seconds and its causing all this aggro
<deekz>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<Helios> :)
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<ActionParsnip> hey bluszcz
<Dr_willis> Heh - the fluxbuntu splash screen is a pocketwatch with the hands moving around.
<BluesKaj> oh,  hi ActionParsnip...I'm pretty sure you meant me
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: yeah sorry, long day today. stupid esx servers shortening my life
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, VMware esx servers ?
<ActionParsnip> indeed
<ActionParsnip> just one though
<ActionParsnip> with 9 servers on it
<crazy_bus> How do I add more folders in the computer logo next to the kde logo?  I can't seem to drag things there
<azza192> hi guys
<azza192> i have come here for a bit of help, if you dont mind
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, I never could get Windows on VMware to connect to the internet running ontop of kubuntu , so I decided to keep the ntfs partition
<ActionParsnip> we use redhat esx with 2003 servers ontop
<BluesKaj> !ask | azza192
<ubottu> azza192: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<azza192> i have just installed the kde environment and would like to start theming but i have no idea what im doing
<azza192> !ask ?
<ubottu> Factoid ask ? not found
<ActionParsnip> crazy_bus: can you provide a screenshot to clarify?
<azza192> can i chat with anyone who knows a bit about kubuntu and theming?
<ActionParsnip> azza192: ask in here so we can all help
<azza192> ok
<BluesKaj> azza192,I just stick with the themes available in system settings/appearance
<azza192> but i have downloaded a theme i like
<BluesKaj> that's agood place to start
<azza192> if i gave you the link to the theme can you help?
<azza192> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Azenis?content=77150
<ActionParsnip> azza192: whats the full filename of the thing you have downloaded
<azza192> azeinis
<azza192> azenis*
<azza192> i got it from kde look
<azza192> i just figured out how to use the desktop background but the rest is a mystery
<ActionParsnip> azza192: http://www.mepis.org/docs/en/index.php/Install-KDE-Themes/Icons
<azza192> is that everything i need?
<ActionParsnip> azza192: have a go
<azza192> theres a lot in this theme, fonts, spash screens etc
<b4l74z4r> does anyone here use kooldock?
<crazy_bus> ActionParsnip: this thing http://imagebin.org/18949
<ActionParsnip> crazy_bus: so you want more than just docs / home / storage / remote / profiles?
<crazy_bus> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> crazy_bus: ive personally no idea but now youve added the pic someone may be able toinput
<bebe> anyone can help me please?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | bebe
<ubottu> bebe: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bebe> i use ubuntu 8.04 and if i activate effect compiz (cub , effect rain) after 5-10 min everything block and i must restart PC
<llutz> bebe: deactivate compiz
<ActionParsnip> bebe: do you have latest updates
<ActionParsnip> bebe: what specification is your system (icluding graphics card)
 * BluesKaj mumbles about too much eye candy and not enuff hardware 
 * ActionParsnip mumbles eyecandy then some incoherent noises
<bebe> yes  i have updates, my pc is intel 3.0 , 750 Hdd, 2GB memory and 512 Ati X1650 Pro video
<ActionParsnip> bebe: should be ok, you got your graphics card installed ok?
<BluesKaj> hmm looks fine to me ...better hardware than most
<bebe> i install driver from restreicted drivers and after i set effect i use just for 5-10 min and after all is block i can't do nothing
<ActionParsnip> bebe: maybe theres an xorg tweak needed for your graphics card
<bebe> and how i do ...becouse i'm new in linux :(
<ActionParsnip> bebe: i can only make educated guesses as compiz isnt something I run. Its too annoying
<ActionParsnip> bebe: www.google.com
<ActionParsnip> bebe: can we have a pastebin of your xrg.conf
<ActionParsnip> !paste | bebe
<ubottu> bebe: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> *xorg.conf
<bebe> 1 sec
<BluesKaj> bebe, perhaps the ppl at #compiz-fusion can help you better than we can
 * ActionParsnip thinks c-f isnt worth the heartache
<azza192> just a quick question, how do i get to kde control centre?
<llutz> azza192: alt-f2: kcontrol
<azza192> thanks
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, some ppl are into window dressing and wobbly windows etc ...gets boring real fast once the wow factoe wears off :)
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: yeah my rg came with it. had it for a weekm got annoying
<ActionParsnip> rg == rig
<llutz> ActionParsnip: but it seems to be the most important thing for all those noobs
<ActionParsnip> id rather have speed
<ActionParsnip> i think they see the vids on youtube then think "ooh i fancy that"
<nosrednaekim> heh.... on the right hardware.... compiz can be faster than Kwin
<nosrednaekim> i.e. , large graphics card and slower processor :P
<ActionParsnip> kwin is fine for me
<ActionParsnip> with plastik theme and blue background
<bebe> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15076/ my x conf
<nosrednaekim> but no-one has a computer like that, so it kinda silly.
<ActionParsnip> i call it...default
<nosrednaekim> ActionParsnip: haha
<nosrednaekim> bebe: you are on hardy heron, right?
<bebe> yes
<ActionParsnip> bebe you sure there isnt more?
<nosrednaekim> ok.. that looks fine
<bebe> yes i'm sure just this
<ActionParsnip> bebe: ok, im used to seeing the wacom bits
<ActionParsnip> bebe: the main bit is Driver		"fglrx"
<nosrednaekim> you don't need the load glx though....
<nosrednaekim> get rid of that.
<ActionParsnip> you may need some extra options in there
<nosrednaekim> ActionParsnip: nah.. its not like nvidia, no need for extra options
<bebe> and how i do this :(
<ActionParsnip> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=603595 seems useful
<nosrednaekim> wait a sec....
<bdog> anyway to add beryl to this kubuntu apparatus?
<ActionParsnip> bdog: its compiz-fusion now
<nosrednaekim> did you run "aticonfig --initial"?
<nosrednaekim> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | bdog
<ubottu> bdog: please see above
<bdog> oh thanks
 * ActionParsnip counts 2 eyecandy people
<josa> how do i add shortcut icons to desktop or kde panel? i get no "create new" options when rigth clicking
<SlimeyPete> josa: make sure you've unlocked the panel first
<ActionParsnip> josa: go into ~/Desktop
<ActionParsnip> ln -s /path/to/program
<ActionParsnip> if you don't know it use which (eg. which firefox)
<nosrednaekim> josa: wait.... are you on kde4?
<josa> yes kde4
<nosrednaekim> :P
<nosrednaekim> ok... ActionParsnip's trick should still work... I think.
 * ActionParsnip isnt down wid the kde4 crew
<josa> ill try.. but i guess it only adds it to desktop
<ActionParsnip> josa: yeah thats a deskto pshortcut
<ActionParsnip> if you right click the kde panel you can select modify or edit and add stuff
<chev_chelios> wassup dudes???
<ActionParsnip> werd up chev_chelios
<chev_chelios> are you using compiz fusion on your kde?
<josa> ActionParsnip: yes iirc that was the case in kde3.. now everything seems so messed up in kde4
<nosrednaekim> chev_chelios: I am not... but you can
<nosrednaekim> josa: IIRC, you can drag things from the kickoff menu onto the panel
<nosrednaekim> IDK about the desktop
<chev_chelios> I am not so sure... It seems to be messing some settings. Kde window decorator and emerald are killing each other. nowandthen I have no window decoration untill I reload my windo manager a few times.
<josa> argh... actually i meant how to add shortcuts to kickoff menu, not panel :)
<nosrednaekim> chev_chelios: remove the package "compiz-kde" if you using emerald
<nosrednaekim> josa: lol, run "kmenuedit"
<chev_chelios> and it will work???
<nosrednaekim> chev_chelios: that should fix that problem, yes
<chev_chelios> cannot be that simple:)
<chev_chelios> You are the first to suggest me that fix. Thanx alot!
<irina> а я пишу по русски =P
<chev_chelios> nemoj
<nosrednaekim> chev_chelios: oh.... and how are you running compiz?
<BluesKaj> !ru | irina
<ubottu> irina: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<josa> thanks, but how was i suppose to know that program :D
<ActionParsnip> josa: i'm sat on kde3.5 til 4 gets sorted. Seems a bit weird to me
<chev_chelios> i installed compiz fusion and loaded it, and when I restart, and every next time I start, it has no windwo decoration. I am using everything default from the rmai repo
<josa> install "fusion-icon"
<ActionParsnip> chev_chelios: theres an xorg.conf line you need to add
<chev_chelios> installed
<josa> then add it to autostart on .kde
<ActionParsnip> mind you i did it ages ago its probably all changed
<chev_chelios> which one? why does it has to be done manually?
<josa> i dunno, but that's the way i got it working
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, I see no advantage to kde4 ..I don't understand the what those widget things are supposed to do ( replace desktop and panel icons ? ) and how they work
<nosrednaekim> chev_chelios: use the "desktop effects" program in settings...
<reese> hi! is there a way to compile and install a package and to make adept recognize it as installed?
<nosrednaekim> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<chev_chelios> ok. and do what with it? enable settings?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: its meant to be lighter in ram
<nosrednaekim> chev_chelios: enable it there, and it will be started immediately
<nosrednaekim> *automatically on ever re-login
<chev_chelios> I did that, and it messes with window decorations. I have to reload window manager every time I start the kde
<nosrednaekim> odd
<nosrednaekim> then don't do that :P
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, when I tried moving the widget/icons into the panel they'd disappear
<chev_chelios> it startss automatically, and it doesn't work properly.
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: i use yakuake mainly. cli is the future
<ActionParsnip> chev_chelios: what gfx card you got?
<chev_chelios> i disabled it yntill i figure out how to change it. To be honest, i HATE GNOME, and I like compiz, but cannot make it work on my KDE 3.5.9 like it works on GNOME
<chev_chelios> intel i915.
<chev_chelios> I have nio problems with the drivers
<chev_chelios> no
<ActionParsnip> chev_chelios: if youpresF11 twice do they reappear?
<emilsedgh> chev_chelios: so you should hope for a 'feature parity' for kwin
<chev_chelios> I dunno. never did that
<chev_chelios> ?
<ActionParsnip> chev_chelios: try this lot http://gandalfn.wordpress.com/howto/howto-compiz-aiglx-on-edgy/
<ActionParsnip> chev_chelios: backup config files BEFORE editting
<chev_chelios> allrighty
<chev_chelios> this seams to be for edgy, I am using hardy. i hope there is no difference
<amerigo> ! dowload
<ubottu> Factoid dowload not found
<amerigo> ! download
<ubottu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<ActionParsnip> chev_chelios: should be ok
<ActionParsnip> chev_chelios: you can always roll back easily
<chev_chelios> does anyone has similar problems or not?
 * ActionParsnip doesnt run compiz
<chev_chelios> the only distro i maganed to make compiz work properly was simplyMEPIS 7, but it ran slowly, so I installed kubuntu.
<chev_chelios> so, I am the only bloke trying to run compiz on KDE?
<chev_chelios> :)
<nosrednaekim> no.. i've done it before, and without problems such as those
<ActionParsnip> it loses its appeal quickly and becomes annoying
<BluesKaj> chev_chelios, have you considered asking in #compiz-fusion ?
<josa> im running without problems on kde4
<ActionParsnip> i have  pc that canrun it ok and even that doesnt haveit on
<chev_chelios> depends what are you using. I find viewports VERY easing my way in desktop, making my work easier, i like that, and i like some minimal effects
<chev_chelios> josa, you are on KDe4, I am on kde3:)
<Bruter> For greek chanel ubuntu?
<chev_chelios> i will upgrade when 4.1 comes, or maybe I'll wait for 4.2
<josa> yeah i know, i just had to say that :)
<ActionParsnip> !gk | Bruter
<ubottu> Factoid gk not found
<ActionParsnip> !gr | Bruter
<ubottu> Bruter: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Bruter> thxx
<chev_chelios> josa, do you like kde4? what apps do you use? is it stable? usable?
<ActionParsnip> wow i guessed right
<josa> well, i've had it only for some weeks
<ActionParsnip> josa: do you still have kde3 libs installed ?
<josa> i did a fresh install, and installed that kubuntu with kde4 thing
<josa> just backed up /home etc.
<ActionParsnip> josa: some apps (from knowledge) dont use kde4 yet so you may have kde3.5 installed as well
<josa> i think so too, there are .kde and .kde4 on my home
<chev_chelios> I am using konversation, amarok, kaffeine, ktorrent, firefox, zompiz, kopete, openoffice, xine, krusader. When those apps get running on kde4, I wil switch
<chev_chelios> some apps are still using kde3 libs, yes
<josa> yes, now that you said that, i.e amarok is not kde4
<flaccid> some of those are not kde/qt apps :)
<josa> and i run it, so of course i have kde3 libs :)
<flaccid> amarok 2 is kde4
<ActionParsnip> i use firefox, thunderbird, pidgin, yakuake
<chev_chelios> i want my computer to run FAST and stable, and have a minimal compiz on my kde. That is how i like my koffee:)
<ActionParsnip> and openoffice
<chev_chelios> i tried sidux (too hardcore for me, but MY GOD is it fast)
<chev_chelios> they use 2.5.9
<chev_chelios> sorry, 3.5.9
<chev_chelios> the only one that could compete with their speed was kubuntu.
<flaccid> pc-bsd *hiccup*
<chev_chelios> I heard that ubuntu has only one person that works on kde, is it correct?
<ActionParsnip> chev_chelios: tried gentoo
<flaccid> chev_chelios: negative
<chev_chelios> gentoo is just a distro with no  ppoint for me. I mean, a want to USE my computer, not COMPILE IT untill I die
<chev_chelios> pc-bsd is pretty and fast too, but what's with that pbi thingy? no apps at all...
<ActionParsnip> chev_chelios: takes a few days of compiling but its nice whenyou get there. Im the same though
<nosrednaekim> chev_chelios: no.... there are plenty of ubuntu developers working on kde... only one paid.. but lots of volunteers
<chev_chelios> i hate compiling (the waiting part) and it is not that faster either, I know a man that compiled for !!!three days!!! and managed to have a 3% faster system than outofthebox kubuntu or some other i dunno
<chev_chelios> :) twhat a waste of time and resources:)
 * Dr_willis wonders how one even benchmarks the 'this is faster then that' statements...
<ActionParsnip> chev_chelios: some folks enjoy it
<chev_chelios> enjoy what?
<chev_chelios> waiting for the compiling that never ends?
<ActionParsnip> tuneing their systems
<ActionParsnip> each to their own
<chev_chelios> tuning is when you make it at least 20-30% faster, not 3% that is nothing, unless you are exploring space
<nosrednaekim> Dr_willis: no doubt about it...gentoo is far faster...
<nosrednaekim> I'd say at least 10%
<Dr_willis> prove it.  - How can you.
<Dr_willis> windows are drawing faster?
<nosrednaekim> opening times of applications
<chev_chelios> that is like tuning your car to have 103 insted of 100 horse powers. no point in that :)
<Dr_willis> mouse moves faster?
<nosrednaekim> hehe
 * ActionParsnip gives Dr_willis a stopwatch
<ActionParsnip> chev_chelios: like I said, if people wanna do it, they can
<chev_chelios> system start 2-5 seconds faster, windows appear 1 second faster and so on.
<ActionParsnip> i dont cos i doubt i'll notice it with my minimal pc usage
<chev_chelios> they can, I am not saying they can't
<chev_chelios> but what's the point in doing that??? I do not see it. Maybe someone does...
<Dr_willis> i recall some sort of company/group making a Linux Benchmark Suite. But i dont rember who it weas.
<nosrednaekim> phoronix
<ActionParsnip> chev_chelios: fun i guess
<chev_chelios> openoffice opens in 5 seconds insted of 7 i think. that is noticable :)
<ActionParsnip> chev_chelios: i did it once, compiling xorg + kde takes days
<chev_chelios> i know! pointless. in those days you could get so much things done by using your system.
<chev_chelios> i recompiled mandrake 9.3 kernel once. and never compiled again:)
<chev_chelios> took me whole day, and nothing changed. (nothing I could see or feel)
<chev_chelios> back in those old starting days...
<ActionParsnip> well you can add modules to your kernel with compiling but why bother when you can load it as a module
<chev_chelios> yep. I didn't know a thing a few years ago when i started using linux. now, I am searching for a stable fairly fast kde distro, and I ended up with kubuntu (for now)
<ActionParsnip> i just want ease hence kubuntu
<chev_chelios> i fell in love with compiz, and now, I cannot make it working like I want to.
<chev_chelios> me2
<ActionParsnip> i work on servers all day. I dont want hasstle when i get in
<chev_chelios> I am on ubuntu now, using kde, but I am downloading kubuntu and I will reintall. I REALLY hate gnome and it's FOOT logo.
<ActionParsnip> whats wrong with gnome?
<chev_chelios> I mean, WHY are all linux icons, logos and other graphic stuff looking like they are made for little kids by a bunch of little kids??? I really like some serousness (i made this word up) in my linux looks.
<chev_chelios> well, applications are far much better for kde, and i hate gnome look and feel. Everytrhing about it, except it's speeed.
<ActionParsnip> my theory is it was seen as a nerdy OS so they jazzed it up with "fun" icons
<BluesKaj> chev_chelios, you're talking about kde4 , right ?
<chev_chelios> well, kde4 is a nice start. I mean, I am using crystal project ikons on my kde
<chev_chelios> it is great looking.
<ActionParsnip> i rarely use xserver unless im web browsing
<chev_chelios> i hate icons and logos made to look like they suppose to atract little kids.
<chev_chelios> well, it all comes to liking of it. You like console, i like X.
<ActionParsnip> or yakuake which to me should be standard
<chev_chelios> i use to like console stuff, but took me soo much time to do stuff, and I started using X.
<chev_chelios> yakuake is pretty good.'
<BluesKaj> kde3.5.9 has mature looking icons imo and as long as they're recognizable that's fine ..silly cartoonie icons like kde4 are distracring and annoying
<ActionParsnip> some stuff a gui is nice but ive helped so many times in ##windows with command line stuff. Im just used to it
<chev_chelios> any single distro i install, i have to spend 3 or more hours making it look like it is not a 3yearold kids art masterpiece:)
<chev_chelios> I give my congratulations for everaldo for making fisrt serious X look for kde4 icons
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, yeah , been a windows guy since 1990 , so silly looking stuff irks me
<chev_chelios> BluesKaj:  hasa a point. why are there so much cartoon stuff in kde and gnome? I mean who ever thought that a FOOT is a good logo for anything except a foot creame or some footware:)
<BluesKaj> been a serious linux guy for the last 3
<chev_chelios> i used linux since 2002-2002
<chev_chelios> 2001
<ActionParsnip> chev_chelios: i had redhat 6 then moved to mandrake
<chev_chelios> before that i used pirate window$ and hated every single part of it:)
<nosrednaekim> been using linux all my life :)
<ActionParsnip> not sure when it was
<nosrednaekim> well.... almost
<ActionParsnip> kinda missed xp completely apart from at work
<chev_chelios> my vigin braking was mandrade 9
<chev_chelios> :)
<chev_chelios> or was it 8?
 * ActionParsnip remembers no automount
 * ActionParsnip shudders
<BluesKaj> hehe chev_chelios ...yeah been dabling in linux for 6-7 yrs but kubuntu dapper convinced me to switch , altho i confess I still dual boot with xp.
<chev_chelios> used rh8 once... a ws stuck with mandrake untill verion 10, and then migrated to suse, untill i heard of ubuntu.
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<chev_chelios> i dualboot beacuese i NEED to because of my school projetsc and programs they make me use
<chev_chelios> eg BP Win, ERWin, rational rose etc.
<chev_chelios> ok sorry
<ActionParsnip> anyway dudes and dudettes im out\
<ActionParsnip> peace
<chev_chelios> word. have a nice day dude
<chev_chelios> peace
<chev_chelios> i was wondering: is kubuntu simply ubuntu with kde on top, or is it a separate distro that only cooperates with ubuntu???
<BluesKaj> i wonder when all the media plugins on FF3B5 will work ...some sites are still not loading properly , for eg , http://www.cbc.ca/video/
<nosrednaekim> its ubuntu with kde instead of Gnome
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: indeed... and it especially troubling with 64 bit...
<chev_chelios> BluesKaj, is this pronouced like bluesky?
<BluesKaj> blues-ky , with emphasis on the blues :)
<chev_chelios> ok. because that is how i pronounce blue sky, I am from Serbia:)
<BluesKaj> my name rhymes with sky, yes
<BluesKaj> kaj is a swedish name also spelled kai in denmark and germany
<florian> Hi!
<chev_chelios> is there kkynaptic for kubuntu (synaptic for kde) or we suppose to use konsole and adept?
<chev_chelios> :)
<florian> In adept, wenn i installed an application (eg. java), how to click the ok-button?
<nosrednaekim> adept or console... though you can still use synaptic
<chev_chelios> apply changes florian
<chev_chelios> ok
<nosrednaekim> chev_chelios: you can use any gnome program in kde and vice versa
<chev_chelios> third button from the left i think florian
<chev_chelios> yep
<chev_chelios> but i like kde
<BluesKaj> java may ask for an agreement
<chev_chelios> i use synaptic in kde, and it draws ugly.
<florian> I have to show the details and there is the license agreement which must be accepted
<chev_chelios> and kde apps draw pretty nice in gnome
<florian> but i cannot cause my keyboard-input is not directed to that (konsole?)-Window
<BluesKaj> yeah synaptic looks terrible on hardy ...disappointing but it srill works well
<chev_chelios> ?
<nosrednaekim> chev_chelios: go into system settings->appearnce->gtk apps
<florian> and show/hide-details are the only buttons visible
<chev_chelios> and then?
<nosrednaekim> chev_chelios: apply kde theme to gtk apps
<chev_chelios> i didnt't install that part:)
<chev_chelios> i will install it:)
<chev_chelios> florian can you maximise the window?
<florian> I can maximise adept
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, is relogin required for the gtk effects to work ?
<chev_chelios> you are having problem installing an application because you cannot see where to click, right?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: yeah.. I think so
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: and i'm not sure what it does to application openwith kdesudo
<chev_chelios> simply save a sessiong, relogin and all your apps will be restored
<nosrednaekim> you may have to kdesudo system settings and do the same thing
<IA-Outdoors> Anybody knows what gives with all these sorts of errors when trying to do an update: Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main bash 3.2-0ubuntu18 404 Not Found
<rodgers_> hie
<genii> IA-Outdoors: The list of packages has been updated but the packages themselves have not migrated yet to the mirror
<IA-Outdoors> genii: huh, k, sort of annoying to get adept-updater saying there are updates yet being unable to actually get them
<IA-Outdoors> I first got the notices last week
<IA-Outdoors> ...show long does it take to get to the mirrors?
<genii> IA-Outdoors: Maybe try from command line instead.   sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade           (or dist-upgrade)
<IA-Outdoors> genii: been there, done that (same problems)
<genii> IA-Outdoors: You could alter the repositories to point to another set and try again
<IA-Outdoors> genii which set?
<dozer> hi - anyone wrunning kubuntu on an HP 2710p?
<dozer> I got my one today and have been battling with vista since mid morning, and enough is enough
<genii> IA-Outdoors: perhaps instead of us.rest-of-url-here               maybe ca.rest-of-url             or the main ones without specific country code attached
<IA-Outdoors> genii: ok, so basically hunt-and-peck.  Wasn't sure if you knew of specific ones that had the updates already
<genii> IA-Outdoors: I'm in Canada and using the ca one, no issues with it at this point
<IA-Outdoors> k, thx
<genii> IA-Outdoors: I also sometimes use the debian.yorku.ca  one here since it's local and fast
<marcus_> Lo there.
<marcus_> I've found a bug in Konqueror 4.0.4 that wasn't present in 4.0.3...
<marcus_> I wanted to ask here before filing a bug report.
<WaxyFresh> ﻿hi im running xubuntu and just noticed some KDE apps running and im wondering what the heck they are:ksoftirqd/0 kacpi_notify khubd kjournald kondemand/0 kpsmoused.
<IA-Outdoors> genii: a way around this is to have adept-updater only notify me of updates actually available from the repos I use
<IA-Outdoors> seems silly to get errors like this
<genii> WaxyFresh: Do you also use kde or only xfce?
<Dr_willis> WaxyFresh,  some of those may be Kernel related processes
<WaxyFresh> only xfce and as far as i know i havent installed anything KDE besides kooldock which i dont use
<WaxyFresh> genii: ^
<marcus_> When I open a website with forms in konqueror 4.0.4, they don't render properly: sometimes textareas don't display some lines of text properly until I click to focus off them, text inputs have a white block over the last letter typed ect.
<marcus_> I didn't have this problem until after I upgraded KDE 4.0.3/
<genii> WaxyFresh: Installing one kde app will install the entire backend to support it including the dbus system.
<nosrednaekim> WaxyFresh: all of the processes you just listed are kernel processes
<genii> Work requires me, please excuse lag
<WaxyFresh> How do i remove the KDE backend
<genii> WaxyFresh: remove with purge whatever kde apps. kooldock or so
<marcus_> Does anyone know a way to go from kde 4.0.4 back to 4.0.3?
<WaxyFresh> genii: What if there was other things i installed besides kooldock. i think i may have forgoten about a few things.
<marcus_> Use adept manager to filter all KDE programs, and see which are installed.
<WaxyFresh> good idea,thanks
<marcus_> I've a problem with Konqueror 4.0.4 that I need help with.
<pim> marcus_ maybe they know in #kde or #konqueror
<david4> Anyone use deboostrap to install Kubuntu?
<david4> I only had the graphical ubuntu CD, and gnome was pissing me off.  So I tried to install kubuntu and almost all works
<david4> Time keeps on going ahead one hour...
<marcus_> Thanks...
<david4> And 4 packages aren't "fully" installed
<david4> Other than that... I am glad to have kde back....  I am in Iraq and have a crappy internet connection so downloading a cd was hard
<pim> david4 why are you in iraq?
<david4> I am in the US Army that's why
<pim> Ok :-) just wondering
<pim> Pretty cool you have internet there.
<david4> But I'd like to fix these annoying problems
<david4> Some wireless crap
<pim> Of course.
<david4> I pay $65 for a month
<pim> lol
<pim> They're ripping you off then
<david4> It's a monopoly over here
<david4> I make due with what I have
<david4> So I need to learn how to configure more stuff via command line if I am going to run deboostrap correctly
<david4> And google is really annoying me...
<david4> Any help would be appreciated
<tzd> ok I've ran the update today via adept and got 1 more boot up option (a new kernel i think?). When i boot up in the default option my computer loads constantly and lags a bit due to that... I know this has to do with that update. Any help would be great please
<Ayabara> is Compiz Fusion supported in Hardy? it was turned on when I started KDE, and I have an empty .Autostart..
<marcus_> It's very highly likely.
<donshanon_> hello
<donshanon_> any one here
<Ayabara> marcus_: ok. then the pager and the taskbar applet should be ok by default as well I guess
<marcus_> Ayabara: possibly. I know I used Compiz in KDE 4 for laughs, it actually worked much better then KDE 35
<marcus_> 3.5*
<donshanon_> could anyone see my message.
<Ayabara> donshanon_: hello :)
<donshanon_> hello how are you
<donshanon_> do any off you guys no about apache sever
<Ayabara> marcus_: it seems to work well for me, but the pager was not like it should be. works better after I removed and added it again.
<Ayabara> donshanon_: sorry, I don't
<marcus_> Ayabara: Yeah, I noticed that as well.
<donshanon_> how do i do private chats with a person
<marcus_> Ayabara: funnily enough, the pager in KDE 4 worked absolutely no problems with compiz.
<Ayabara> marcus_: I'm waiting for KDE4.1 before switching
<donshanon_> does any one here no how to register
<donshanon_> hello
<donshanon_> does any one how to register
<stdin> !register
<ubottu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Ayabara> anyone else with a 1680x1050 laptop here? I don't think the default fonts and menus look good at all on my Dell...
<Ayabara> way too big fonts and window titlebars. have adjusted some of it, but I'm surprised it didn't select a better setup itself
<Ayabara> something is very fishy with my install here. what do I need to delete to get rid of all kde settings?
<Ayabara>  ~/.kde, and ~/.kderc?
<jonpol> hola
<josa> you can try mv .kde .kde-backup or something like that
<josa> works for me
<jonpol> whats
<jonpol> espanol please
<jonpol> spanish
<Pennycook_> !es | jonpol
<ubottu> jonpol: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Ayabara> josa: ok
<jonpol> mala onda
<shane2peru> jonpol: solo íngles aquí - only English here
<shane2peru> quick question, I have conky got it transparent, and then set my background to change every hour, and conky keeps the old background. Any ideas?
<shane2peru> I killed it and restarted it, and it still kept the old background :(
<yasser> if i do encrypted installation.....will ppl be able to access my files wid puppy linux ior knoppix?
<yasser> if i do encrypted installation.....will ppl be able to access my files wid puppy linux ior knoppix?
<misleciCovek84> no probably not
<misleciCovek84> without the decryption key
<shane2peru> anyone know about conky?  and the desktop background changing (kind of like slideshow)?
<trappist> without the key, no - that's the whole point of an encrypted filesystem
<drif> how's the cool'n quiet support nowadays?
<shane2peru> when the background changes, conky keeps the old background.  It is set to change every hour
<genii> yasser: So long as you remember your password to decrypt the partition you can access them from any linux
<misleciCovek84> what distro for encrypted filesystem installation do you recommend ?
<genii> misleciCovek84: Remember you are in an ubuntu and kubuntu centric channel here when you ask that, so obviously we are somewhat biased
<misleciCovek84> ok, thank you for your notice
<misleciCovek84> no problem
<rimad> is there ANYTHING on linux that can open PSD files created by photoshop cs2?
<trappist> rimad: kuickshow can open them
<rimad> i usually get web designs in PSD format so i slice it up and write html for it and stuff...i wanna move to linux (from win xp) but not being able to do this stuff in linux makes it hard :/
<misleciCovek84> GIMP
<trappist> rimad: I don't know for sure that imagemagick can handle it, but it probably can, in which case you can batch-convert them
<cbr> is there such a thing as "debian incoming" in ubuntu?
<stdin> cbr: debian incoming?
<cbr> incoming.debian.org
<cbr> where all the new packages go
<stdin> !queue
<ubottu> The queue of packages awaiting approval to enter the archive and scheduled for build (also known as the NEW queue) is at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+queue
<stdin> cbr: replace hardy with intrepid in that link for the intrepid queue
<cbr> thanks
<cbr> irssi still isnt rebuilt under i386 though :(
<aspirant> bana yardım edebilecek varmı
<pim> Kate doesn't save my settings, how can I fix this?
<bdog> is there a way to fix my mouse wheel? pushing the button doesn't work.
<aspirant_> türkçe yokmu
<pim> !tu
<ubottu> Factoid tu not found
<pim> !tk
<ubottu> Factoid tk not found
<genii> !tr
<bdog> !mouse
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<genii> pim: I couldn't stand to see you suffering any more ;)
<aspirant_> nasıl açıcam türkçe sayfayı
<aspirant_> tamam açoldı
<pim> genii thanks :P
<poison> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<saotome> I am trying to setup the compose key function so I can type accenteded characters in the same fashion I used to do in windows with the ALT + [Number]. I have followed the steps detailed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=295270 . Yet it doesn't seem to work. Would it have to do something with the fact that I am configuring KDE to do this, but I am using a GTK app? Help would be greatly appreciated.
<pmathis> hi an alle kubuntler
<pmathis> habe hier ein problem
<pmathis> nach dem ich COmpiz installiert habe
<pmathis> hat hier alles gelaagt
<pmathis> dann habe ich es wieder deinstalliert
<pmathis> und nochmals das system neugestartet
<stdin> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<pmathis> ah ups ^^
<saotome> is this a german channel?
<stdin> no
<linkinxp> can someone tell me where i can change the video drivers in Gnome??
<stdin> best to ask in #ubuntu
<linkinxp> i know but noone its answering
<linkinxp> :(
<USMarine> linkinxp can you handle command line?
<linkinxp> USMarine,  yes
<saotome> I am trying to setup the compose key function so I can type accenteded characters in the same fashion I used to do in windows with the ALT + [Number]. I have followed the steps detailed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=295270 . Yet it doesn't seem to work. Would it have to do something with the fact that I am configuring KDE to do this, but I am using a GTK app? Help would be greatly appreciated.
<emilsedgh> !de | pmathis
<ubottu> pmathis: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<USMarine> edit the Driver component in xorg.conf
<linkinxp> USMarine,  but i dont know the name of the drivers so im hoping gor the visual way
<USMarine> what's your graphics card?
<linkinxp> INtel 945
<poison> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<USMarine> should be "intel" i think
<USMarine> but install the intel drivers for xorg using synaptic
<DeepThought> saotome, why not use the dead-keys setting, or the alt-gr dead-keys ?   Is much more convenient, faster, and you don't need codes
<linkinxp> USMarine,  i installed it
<linkinxp> but where do i select it?
<USMarine> you need to edit xorg i don't know graphically how to do it
<linkinxp> there was atool but i forgot :(
<USMarine> what does this output
<USMarine> cat xorg.cong | Driver
<linkinxp> USMarine,  let me see
<linkinxp> conf?
<USMarine> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<linkinxp> i got
<linkinxp> 	Driver		"kbd"
<linkinxp> 	Driver		"mouse"
<linkinxp> 	Driver		"synaptics"
<linkinxp> that
<DeepThought> linkinxp: please don't press enter for every sentence
<DeepThought> !flood
<linkinxp> my bad
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DeepThought> no prob
<USMarine> what about the graphics card driver?
<Turk> Sup everyone
<Turk> Cans I ask a question?
<USMarine> nop
<saotome> go for it!
<DeepThought> saotome: hello, hello ?
<saotome> DeepThought, lol, nice nick
<Turk> lolz, anyway. Do anyone use Kubuntu 8.04 KDE 4, I can't get my graphic card to work properly
<poison> im ujsing the mix
<Turk> am using an IBM T60 with Intel GM945 graphic card
<DeepThought> saotome: yeah, 42 to you too; do you know about 'dead-keys' ?
<saotome> DeepThought, nope
<saotome> although it sounds like a geeky horror movie
<DeepThought> saotome, ok,get ready for great stuff; if you set your keyboard layout to US int., or us dead keys, or US dead keys alt g.  you can get accented characters by pressing the accent first (like ' + e  = é) ; much easier and faster than alt-codes
<DeepThought> works in windows too
<Ayabara> I use irssi and rtorrent in konsole, and on both of them I have the same issue. When I change virtual desktop, the text is sometimes weird when I change back. It seems it does not update like it should.
<DeepThought> saotome: or maybe you 'll need DE - dead keys ?
<shane2peru> DeepThought, saotome that is the best way to setup the keyboard, I use it like that all the time
<shane2peru> DeepThought: what is with the alt int setup?  I can't get my ¿ with that
<saotome> DeepThought, alt-gr? I don't think I have that key
<saotome> DeepThought, I have seen latin keyboards with that key, but this is a standard american keyboard
<Quetzlcoatl>  is anyone know a program thats allow me to see tv stations from the internet (e.g. jlc's internet tv)?
<DeepThought> shane2peru, saotome: once I found that out I never went back; I'm using alt-gr now, then you can type the accents right away withpout a space after it to get it; you get the dead-key behaviour only when you press alt-gr at the same time
<DeepThought> saotome: alt-gr is the right alt key
<saotome> DeepThought, ooohh... pardon my ignorance
<shane2peru> why in my system tray did my icons all change to one line, instead of two lines like they were?
<DeepThought> saotome: it's different from the left, even though it's usually not obvious
<saotome> DeepThought, great, so how do I set it up?
<DeepThought> shane2peru: alt int ?
<shane2peru> DeepThought: you mean setting up with the new keyboard setting, alt-int?
<DeepThought> shane2peru: no, I mean dead-keys alt-gr (I don't know exact name) is like dead keys, but as you know dead keys is awkward if you need the accents without a letter (quotes for instance), so in that setting it's only dead keys if tyou press alt-gr
<DeepThought> saotome: to set it up you need to change keyboard layout; lemme check where
<Ayabara> could someone take a look at http://imagebin.ca/view/Euq3BRRV.html?
<shane2peru> DeepThought: hmm, I want to change mine, I have always used dead keys settings, I'm so used to it I automatically hit the space after the '
<Ayabara> this is how my irssi looks if I switch to another desktop and back again
<TimS> SSJ_GZ: I got KDE4 daily working =]
<SSJ_GZ> TimS: Cool! Qemu or VirtualBox?
<TimS> But its terribly slow compared to my VirtualBox images.
<TimS> Qemu
<saotome> TimS, I tried using KDE4, but found something very annoying in it. I mistakenly took away the main menu widget, and then had no way of putting it back. Have they fixed that?
<SSJ_GZ> TimS: Yeah, Qemu is pretty slow - I might do VirtualBox images by default for the next release.
<DeepThought> saotome: ok I'm back; had to reset the system, got cooked because of a faulty fan ;-)  itś working now
<TimS> SSJ_GZ: I would convert it to a VB image but it needs 20gig for the .bin file and then 20gig for the uncompressed HD image. That makes a total of 40gigs, and I dont have that free :P
<TimS> saotome: I believe so, but I am not sure
<saotome> DeepThought, ouch, everything OK?
<SSJ_GZ> TimS: Heh - whoops!
<TimS> SSJ_GZ: Liquidat did it last time, i was hoping he could do it again so I could download that.
<TimS> I was impressed by the compression, over 3x compressed!
<SSJ_GZ> TimS: http://dot.kde.org/1211789022/1211863107/1211884592/
 * SSJ_GZ salutes bzip2 :)
<DeepThought> yep; itś on the nvidia all rocking new card I got; it melted the fan so I have to start it by hand sometimes; if it gets too hot it just shuts of so it don't get burned; have to go back to the shop to get a new one, still in warranty period, luckily.. crazy huh ?
<TimS> Its good :P
<DeepThought> saotome: anyway, to set di keyboard layout probably you have to do in SKIM; noty sure though, still looking
<TimS> SSJ_GZ: Yeah. It was a bit faster after I compiled kqemu, but still not as usable as my KDE4 kubuntu virtual box.
<SSJ_GZ> TimS: Makes sense
<DeepThought> saotome: yep, settings > SKIM
<TimS> SSJ_GZ: Also, something I found, I added a MacOSX dashboard widget to the desktop and it crashed plasma. Have they not finished implimenting that yet?
<DeepThought> saotome: enable keyboard layouts, and choose US, layout variant int or alt-int
<SSJ_GZ> TimS: It's not 100%, no - file a bug report, maybe?
<Quetzlcoatl> so...,is anyone know a program thats allow me to see tv stations from the internet (e.g. jlc's internet tv)?
<TimS> That has to be the one feature I was looking forward to!
<DeepThought> saotome: you use US layout already ?   or different ?
<shane2peru> DeepThought: ok I changed mine to that altgr-intl settings, and now the ' works without the space, but how do you get the á ¿ ! upsidedown?¿
<TimS> SSJ_GZ: It gave me no backtrace option when it crashed though. Ill see if theres a bug report already,
<DeepThought> Quetzlcoatl: just use your browser, google for online tv, lotsa websites that give acces
<SSJ_GZ> TimS: ok
<DeepThought> saotome: for á  press ' + a
<shadowman> can I use kubuntu aside from two other OS? I want to tripple boot with grub, and I would like to keep my Windows XP and another linux distro. is it posible? ofcourse all on differrent hdd partitions (mountpoints)
<DeepThought> saotome: space is to get just ' (you press '+ space)
<shane2peru> DeepThought: that is a nicer setting, I will have to get used to it though í á úíóáßåfßœø¶øöóíáßðfïœø¶
<DeepThought> shane2peru: yeah, takes getting used to, but is very nice to get rid of the space- hassle
<rav> hello. I just installed kubuntu in my new laptop, and I don't know how to enable my nvidia graphics card, i'm using a generic driver on 640x480 resolution. any ideas?
<DeepThought> saotome: not sure about upside down ?... you use spanish ?
<shane2peru> DeepThought: thánks :)
<shane2peru> DeepThought: saotomeuse the right alt key and the ? at the same time
<DeepThought> shane2peru: saotomeI got you guys a bit mixred up, sorry
<shane2peru> DeepThought: ha ha, no prob
<DeepThought> shane2peru: aha !
<DeepThought> ¿
<hugo> Salut tout le monde :)
<DeepThought> ;-)
<DeepThought> salut !
<shadowman> salut!
<shane2peru> DeepThought: I use Spanish, however with the altgr-intl setting I can' t get my ! upside down
<hugo> Y'a du mon ici dis donc :)
<shane2peru> ¹
<hugo> monde*
<saotome> DeepThought, Thanks!!
<shadowman> do not speak grench, sorry:)
<DeepThought> saotome: you're very welcome; it's great stuff, huh ?!
<shane2peru> ²³¤€’¥×¬!!¡
<shane2peru> ahhh, found it
<shane2peru> ¡
<shane2peru> alt shift and !
<DeepThought> shane2peru: wich one ?
<DeepThought> ok
<saotome> DeepThought, works cool
<tzd> after upgrading kernel and a lot of other packages I am now unable to start Kontact, Keep, Amarok... I am also unable to access "Storage Media" under d3lphin. Need help please?
<DeepThought> saotome: yeah, I can' live without it
<saotome> DeepThought, I very rarely type in spanish. It's for my wife, she is the one that needs it.
<rav> can someone help me get my graphics card working? The ubuntu tutorial didn't really work for me
<DeepThought> tzd: pretty awkward; however, even though it's not really a solution, from grub you can probably still start up with your old kernel ?
<DeepThought> saotome: oh well... let her figure it out ...   ;-0
<tzd> DeepThought: unfortunately I've tried that as well but that didn't help
<DeepThought> ;-P
<DeepThought> tzd, ai
<DeepThought> tzd, no clue, really sorry
<DeepThought> tzd, try to rinstall those progs ?
<shane2peru> ok, why are my icons in my system tray all in one line, instead of two lines now?  They were double stacked before???
<DeepThought> tzd: should work..
<tzd> DeepThought: w8 1 sec, just got received messages from keep and kontact... started them like 5-10 minutes ago and now suddently something happened
<DeepThought> tzd strange... mybe some other process was hogging your cpu ?
<DeepThought> shane2peru: the icons form progs running or starters ?
<tzd> DeepThought: hmm yeah must have been... although I couldn't find any really excessive cpu usage via "ctrl + esc"
<Ayabara> if I change the height of the window title bars, do I have to restart X for it to take effect?
<Ayabara> I see no change
<shane2peru> DeepThought: progs running
<shane2peru> DeepThought: they were double stacked, and now, for some reason, they are single lined
<DeepThought> shane2peru: is normal; they re-adjust; just open some more and they'll stack up again
<rav> which driver should i use for Nvidia graphic cards?
<shane2peru> DeepThought: no, but I didn' t close nothing, and they are eating a lot of panel space
<DeepThought> shane2peru: xperiment with size of bar and number of progs open, you'll see
<tzd> DeepThought: the message I received from contact was this:" Couldn't connect DCOP signal. Won't receive any status notifications."
<DeepThought> shane2peru: hm... if you unlock panel you 'll see that the area with the open progs is also an applet that you can move.   Maybe it got shifted because something else closed or moved; play around with it a bit
<tzd> I might be a bit paranoid but yesterday, for a few hours, I left my firewall disabled... Are there any trojans/viruses that might cause my issue perhaps? Haven't read about that before but maybe you guys/gals might know something I don't?
<shane2peru> DeepThought: ok, I'm looking into it now, I think it happened when I added the Flag icon to change keyboard layout quickly
<DeepThought> tzd: I'm sory I don 't have a clue, seems like real troouble thoug.  Try uninstalling the new kernel.   Did you install the kernel from repository (ie add/ remove progs or adept) or did you compile yourself ?
<DeepThought> shane2peru: that would do it
<shane2peru> what is the panel called in KDE?  How can I kill it, and will it restart itself?
<SlimeyPete> tzd: it's unlikely to be a virus. It's technically possible that someone got in via ssh if you have ssh-server enabled and haven't updated recently.
<DeepThought> tzd: AS FAR AS i KNOW THERE ARE NO VIRUSSES IN XSISTENCE IN LINUX/GNU, SIMPLY BECAUSE THERE ARE NO HOOKS TO HOLD ON TO FOR THEM
<DeepThought> shane2peru: panel
<nith> how can i hack my own key at a dokument thats sured?
<pim> DeepThought Like capslock?
<tzd> DeepThought: i installed it via adept. is it possible to remove all recently installed packages? In my adept it seems a bit strange as well... There's 1638 packages available and I've got 1505 installed... I'm pretty sure that's a lot more than i had yesterday?
<shane2peru> DeepThought: ok, thanks
<DeepThought> shane2peru: is always there, only way is restar x
<tzd> SlimeyPete: ok, should be alright then :) Thanks
<shane2peru> DeepThought: hmmm, in gnome I can 'killall panel' and it restarts itself
<DeepThought> pim: whoooops, sorry !   it's to close to tab anyway; im gonnaaa take it of someday
<shane2peru> DeepThought: nothing similar in KDE?
<DeepThought> shane2peru: not that I know of; only option is lock / unlock
<DeepThought> tzd: strange indeed, however I wouldn't worry about it, just try un-installing the new kernel if re-installing the failing apps don't work
<shane2peru> DeepThought: ahh, no it was the Firestarter icon apparently, must be a gtk app, not qt :)
<shane2peru> DeepThought: thanks!
<DeepThought> pim: really funny reply, by the way; will remember and tell on some party with geeks... ;-)
<tzd> DeepThought: ok but now when I start adept it seems like I've got all kinds of packages installed... How many packages do you have installed?
<DeepThought> tzd: no idea; I'll have a look
<tzd> DeepThought: thanks!
<DeepThought> tzd: 1062, and I've installed a lot of extras's , however, I have 24909 available; lot more than you, but that could be because i HAVE MORE SOURCES ON, LIKE PROPRIETARY AND UNSUPPORTED
<DeepThought> damn capslock!
<pim> DeepThought hehe
<Ayabara> what's the default window decorator in kubuntu hardy?
<san> would someone guide me? i want to install KDE4 on my kubuntu hardy... how do i do it? i am a complete newbie
<tzd> DeepThought: hmm yeah.... but only 1062 installed? Are you on KDE4?
<san> Ayabara: the default window decorator is KDE Window Decorator
<Ayabara> san: I mean the setting in "Window Decorations"
<DeepThought> san: go to adept in system menu, install kubuntu kde4, that way all stuf gets in right place and everything included; if you just do kde4 or kde4 desktop you might end up with mess.   With kubuntu-kde4 you 'll have option in login to go kde3 or kde4
<shadowman> Ayabara: crystal with hardy theme i think
<DeepThought> san: with menu 'session' in login screen
<shadowman> Ayabara: that is the onew I use
<DeepThought> tzd: no, 3
<Ayabara> shadowman: ok. the "problem" is that I have compiz. so my font and window decorator changes are not heeded
<tzd> DeepThought: ok, thanks! I'll restart later and see if the problem persists
<tzd> DeepThought: thanks a lot for your help!
<endafy> hello all
<DeepThought> tzd: if you are kde4, and/ or instal;led extra's it's really not thet much
<san> DeepThought: thanks
<shadowman> goto emerald setting, and in the title tab choose emerald font
<Ayabara> ah. it's using metacity.. explains a bit...
<shadowman> Ayabara: if you have compiz fusion intalled
<DeepThought> tzd: yer welcome !   godd luck
<endafy> i love kde 4.1 it is pretty amazing so far i cant wait until it comes to beta age
<DeepThought> gooooood luck
<DeepThought> endafy: indeed t is...
<tzd> DeepThought: ok, well I'm on kde3... I suppose I've installed a lot more than you unlesss something is strange with my computer
<shadowman> Ayabara: you'll have to change emeralds font in order to work, I had the same problem:)
<Ayabara> shadowman: yes I have, but I don't know why it started up at all...
<Ayabara> my .kde/Autostart is empty, and I had selected "start with empty session"
<Ayabara> still a lot of programs started when I logged in.
<DeepThought> tzd: probably not, I had a lot more, just freshly installed last week, by the time I got everything back it will be much more.... ;-P
<shadowman> disable desktop effects if you don't want do use compiz
<Ayabara> shadowman: where is the setting for that in kubuntu?
<tzd> DeepThought: ooooh then that's it :) Hehe and i was thinking I've installed tons of apps ;P
<shadowman> goto kontrol center and find kde sessions, and see what type of session is starting when you start
<shadowman> Ayabara: yes, there is in setting or system of util menu in kmenu:)
<DeepThought> tzd: nope; that was me, before I crashed and burned... ;-)
<endafy> so quick question will tasty menu ever be a part of kubuntu?
<DeepThought> tzd: there's so much great stuff, it's hard to keep empy space on the disk...
<athlon> does kubuntu have any firewall installed like SElinux ?
<shadowman> athlon: i don't think so:)
<athlon> firedog the best alternative?
<tzd> DeepThought: indeed there are. I've recently had to format my ntfs drive to make room for a brand new ext3 drive that will go into my new router and serve as a mediabox :)
<DeepThought> athlon: it should, but it's not enabled; search for firewall in adept, you 'l find some config utitlities to get it on; however it's somewhat uneasy; I had trouble with it
<sigma_1234> Kde 3's life is almost Over:-)
<endafy> ill sure miss kde3
<endafy> its been a good ride
<DeepThought> tzd: oh... media; try having all seasons of all types of startrek and still have rooms for apps, like me....
<endafy> get a tb hdd deepthought
<endafy> its worth it
<DeepThought> endafy: tb ?
<endafy> i have 4tb right now
<athlon> whats the besat gaurddog or firestarter?
<DeepThought> oh, terabyte
<athlon> best*
<DeepThought> I have total of that lready
<tzd> DeepThought: haha how many GB:s are the star trek seasons?
<endafy> it would be a lot
<endafy> figure 700 megs an episode
<shadowman> i heard of firestarter like guarddog but with some more settings
<tzd> 700 an ep?!?! gooosh, what happened to old 350 mb?
<western> hello any 1 der 2 help me out
<endafy> idk when i have a show i like it to be quality
<DeepThought> tzd about about 80 gigs; itś all divx, luckily; and I didn't get the ds9 (thatś not startrek anyway, more or less)
<endafy> even 350 an episode there must be at least 50thousand episodes of star trek
<tzd> whoa that's a lot... I've only seen a few eps though... luckily for my hdds I'm not a big fan. Instead I'm saving space for M*A*S*H :)
<DeepThought> have to go, later !
<endafy> im a rom type of person
<tzd> DeepThought: ok, thanks for your help today!
<endafy> my server must have every rom in existance
<DeepThought> endafy: ROM ?
<tzd> endafy: hahaha as in NES, SNES etc?
<endafy> yes
<DeepThought> tzd: YOU' RE WELCOME
<tzd> endafy: does that include MAME and all other emulators as well?
<endafy> of course
<endafy> what would a good collection be without it
<tzd> endafy: then I suppose you have tons of GB with roms
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<athlon> im using KDE4 and how the hell do make it so when i switch from Desktop 1 to Desktop 2 the panel (where the icons and name of apps is listed in that bar) is cleared??
<tzd> hi ActionParsnip
<endafy> ya it is quite filling im on my second tb right now of just random stuff and roms and emulators
<ActionParsnip> sen asus's eee desktop based on eee pc?
<endafy> it doesnt look like something id want
<endafy> too week
<endafy> 900 mhz seriously
<endafy> break a ghz
<endafy> my gawd ppl its 2008
<ActionParsnip> endafy: thats what i thought, the lappy one is great for mobility but as a deskto. not realy decent
<avihayb> athlon: right click the taskbar
<endafy> i got one out of morbid curiosity to test it out then i sold it as it was too slow
<avihayb> pick the configure taskbar
<endafy> kde lagged like a b!tch
<ActionParsnip> endafy: its trying to keep the power consumption low but for a desktop 1.2 or 1.4 for web is fine
<avihayb> err, configure pannle
<endafy> my other desktop runs at 75 watts at 3.0 ghz
<ActionParsnip> endafy: eeepc 701 runs fine under eeeXUbuntu
<endafy> sudo apt-get install kde-core
<avihayb> in the taskbar section, remove the x from "show windows from all desktops"
<endafy> psh
<endafy> a computer isnt a computer imho unless it can run kde
<athlon> avihayb: that worked in KDE3 but i cant do that in 4
<tzd> is it only 900 mhz on the eee desktop ed. ?
<endafy> something like that
<avihayb> oh, I abandond kde4, not mature enough
<endafy> didnt break 1 ghz
<athlon> avihayb: yea im agreeing now =(
<endafy> KDE4 is awesome but not on a debian based distro
<ActionParsnip> tzd: think so
<tzd> oh that sucks. I was thinking of using it as a server with 2 gb of included ram but 900 mhz isn't worth the effort
<avihayb> maybe, but plasma is a rez hog
<athlon> endafy: how does a debian or rpm disto differ for kde4?
<avihayb> *res
<endafy> not necessarily the package management but the debian kernel
<avihayb> kde3+kde4 k menu could be nice
<endafy> uses tasty menu and never looked back
<shane2peru> I tried umounting a partition that is not in use (it is an extra partition) and the os claims the device is busy?  How can I get it to unmount?
<athlon> when is KDE4.1 due out?
<shane2peru> athlon: not soon enough lol
<athlon> do they have a date?
<endafy> no lol
<avihayb> endafy: tasty menu?
<athlon> :(
<endafy> tasty menu is awesome
<shane2peru> athlon: I think I saw  something, but don't remember, google kde4 release
<endafy> look in kde-apps.org
<avihayb> mkey
<endafy> trying to get it ported to kde4
<shane2peru> athlon: or kde.org or something like that
<endafy> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Tasty+Menu?content=41866 tasty menu
<endafy> the ubuntu one works
<endafy> tested here
<endafy> 8.04
<ActionParsnip> tasty menu kinda fills the screen
<endafy> yeah but it is worth it
<ActionParsnip> i just use yakuake to launch apps
<endafy> but the menu doesnt stay on the screen and all lol
<adrock358> Hey.  Guys. Is there any way to mount your other partition in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> bring down terminal, execute, hide terminal
<adrock358> i don't care if i mess up the files
<genii> adrock358: So you are wanting to mount your Ubuntu partition from your Kubuntu partition?
<genii> "your other partition in Ubuntu" is not very clear
<b4l74z4r> is it possible to adjust kde 4 dolphin so that you have to double click on files and folders?
<Vermux> how do I see the users list on my computer?
<grufti> hi. is there any way to get rid of that icon animation in kicker/kdesktop on launching it in kde 3.5.9?
<rav> I installed Kubuntu on an AMD64 laptop. the kernel it installed says generic, shouldn't it be for amd64?
<Xbehave> ive downloaded a nice set of html documentaion for python (thanks to help here earlier) but how do i convert it so that kdevelop can use it?
<grufti> i don't find an option for that :(
<endafy> you need to configure the kernel yourself
<endafy> reason i dont use the *buntus still
<rav> so, i should install a amd64 kernel with apt?
<endafy> yes
<Xbehave> no
<endafy> why not i do
<sergio> drfdfd
<grufti> launching the icon
<Xbehave> there is no need to install amd64 the generic kernel will work, what problem are you having grufti?
<sergio> Hello!!!!!
<endafy> amd64 kernel is faster
<endafy> duh
<rav> also, i've used debian for a while, and I use module-assistant to install kernel modules, but I can't find it on the repositories for ubuntu. is there another way to work with kernel modules?
<endafy> same reason i stick with debian
<Xbehave> endafy: the generic kernel runs in 64bit mode
<endafy> right
<endafy> but it isnt fully configured to the amd
<endafy> and doesnt support low level low power mode
<rav> endafy: should i use the amd64-generic or the amd64-k8?
<endafy> what is your proc
<Xbehave> rav what kernel modules do you want, most come with ubuntu
<endafy> the k8?
<endafy> or k9
<endafy> if the k9 then the generic
<rav> endafy: i tried with debian on this laptop, but nvidia is badly broken in debian, and the wifi also is busted. so i'm trying out kubuntu
<endafy> everything before and including k8 is specific due to the architexture
<genii> !info module-assistant | rav
<ubottu> rav: module-assistant (source: module-assistant): tool to make module package creation easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.11ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 97 kB, installed size 508 kB
<genii> rav: In universe repository.
<endafy> k9 and above now supports a more generic open architexture which is so much easier to program for
<rav> Xbehave: i need ndiswrapper for my wifi, and the nvidia for my graphics card
<endafy> hey rav
<Xbehave> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Xbehave> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<endafy> i can help with the nvidia driver
<Xbehave> ive used both i never needed a module-assistant just got the programs from the repos and used modprobe
<rav> endafy: i'd appreciate that. The hardware driver list shows the nvidia, but says not in use. I don't know how to use it
<endafy> sudo apt-get install envyng-core
<endafy> the core works the best as the qt version isnt as complete
<endafy> then once it is done installing
<endafy> sudo envyng -t
<endafy> then follow the onscreen instructions
<endafy> press 1
<endafy> then enter
<endafy> then wait for it
<endafy> then reboot
<endafy> and nvidia goodness will work
<Xbehave> rav you should be able to launch hardware assistant as root, and tick the box
<endafy> that doesnt always work
<endafy> and it doesnt include the nvidia settings manager
<Xbehave> did rav ask for the nvidia settings manager?
<rav> Xbehave : I did. the box was ticked, but next to it says "Not in use". I unticked it, and ticked it again. It asked me to reboot, I did and I got back to the generic 640x480 display
<endafy> right
<endafy> then you need the nvidia settings manager
<endafy> xbehave what other distros u have?
<rav> endafy: where do I get the settings manager?
<endafy> envy
<khaleel5000> hello, i have installed kubuntu 8.04 desktop, i am the sole user with username khaleel.The problem is whenever i use sudo comand it give me an error , you must be setuid root , my /etc/sudoers is here http://rafb.net/p/cTv8GF80.html
<endafy> envy will solve all ur driver issues
<Xbehave> none but that doesnt make any difference, im using kubuntu and can help people on kubuntu instead of pushing my generic solution
<endafy> sudo apt-get install envyng-core
<rav> endafy: did that, and it's installed now
<endafy> ok
<endafy> sudo envyng -t
<endafy> im not offering a generic solution
<endafy> ive been with linux since 1997 and know a lot
<mendred> hey the 2.6.24.17 kernel feels more responsive :)
<endafy> my first kernel was 1.9
<mendred> nice..
<rav> endafy: it detected the card and says it's supported :)
<endafy> yup
<Xbehave> it seams to me it would have been easier to go through ksettingsmanager or whatever its called and change resolution through that if its possible
<endafy> it will install everything you need
<endafy> that doesnt always work
<endafy> then once rebooted and all
<Xbehave> wow, a whole 10 years, good for you, and.... this is a support channel not a whos got the biggest competition
<endafy> rav do sudo /usr/bin/nvidia-settings
<endafy> it will take some annoying clicking
<endafy> remember the tab key is ur friend here
<endafy> tab and space
<rav> Xbehave: I had the 800x600 res at first boot of Kubuntu. I tried to select the Nvidia from the hardware list of Screen settings. That broke X and I have to manually restore the xorg.conf to get back into KDE. Now I only have 640x480 on this generic driver
<endafy> nvidia has issues and likes to drop to low to low resolutions
<endafy> what nvidia card u have?
<rav> endafy: it's downloading a few packages, says it'll take 25 min. I have a GeForce 7510
<endafy> nice
<endafy> yeah give it a minute
<endafy> the driver is kinda big
<rav> on another topic, is there a list of mirrors for the repositories? it's downloading kind of slow from the ones in my sources.list
<endafy> it is coming from the repos
<root> nmbnbn,.
<pds> I want to connect to a remote computer on my network and backup a file to it, but I can't figure out how to do it thorugh the command line with samba (I need to write a script)
<pds> can someone help me?
<Xbehave> adept lets you choose your locale if thats set right it should speed things up
<root>  n.lmmmm
<Xbehave> pds: is this sending a file once, security not an issue?
<root> madito
<genii> khaleel5000: khaleel ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL                   should likely be            khaleel ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<pds> Xbehave: well security is an issue, but I will be sending a file once a day, I am going to set up a cron job for it.
<pds> Xbehave: I can't figure out how to do it with samba though.
<Xbehave> ahh, well if your going to repeat it might be worth doing repeatedly but you could try using netcat or something but im not sure how to do it securely
<pds> Xbehave: do you know how to do it unsecurely? I sorta just need to get it working.
<koshie> Salut à tous.
<roma> ciao
<Xbehave> well im not 100% but something like nc -p <port> < [file] to host it on a specific port, but then you need to write a script on the reciving end and unless thier static ips im not sure if nc works with nc -p <port> name > [file]
<Xbehave> your probably best of working with samba but i dont know much about it
<ActionParsnip> if i play a playlist with mplayer (at command line) how can i skip to the next track please?
<Xbehave> ive downloaded a nice set of html documentaion for python (thanks to help here earlier) but how do i convert it so that kdevelop can use it?
<rav> endafy: if i update my kernel, I'd have to do this again, right?
<endafy> yes
<endafy> the generic one works fine unless you absulutelly have nothing better to do
<endafy> and u can always boot into the older kernel
<endafy> domt remove the older kernel
<endafy> ull need it for failsafe
<endafy> its a great learning experience
<endafy> if you find you have issues with this kernel and all you can always boot from the other kernel from grub
<endafy> don't listen to warnings from people who warn you against playing with your computer bc ull never have fun and ull never learn anything
<endafy> dont ever settle for good enough
<endafy> thats why windows sucks
<ActionParsnip> endafy: it has some advantages. both have flaws
<Freddy2> hello
<endafy> right which is why i said to not selete the other kernel
<endafy> delete*
<Freddy2> how can i enable auto (check) updates?
<rav> endafy: thanks for the help, i'm rebooting now
<endafy> happy hacking
<ActionParsnip> endafy: i want to play an m3u playlist at cli but want to be able to navigate within the loaded list can you please suggest an app?
<rav> endafy: i'm back. it now says it's using the nvidia driver, but i'm still at 640x480
<endafy> sorry left for a second
<endafy> sudo /usr/bin/nvidia-settings
<endafy> the second option on the left
<ActionParsnip> endafy: not sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip> ??
<endafy> no
<endafy> that breaks nvidia settings
<ActionParsnip> endafy: can you sugest a player?
<endafy> for cli? amarok has a backend i think
<rav> endafy: what should I change in here?
<endafy> resolution
<ActionParsnip> endafy: im gona be running it under DSL but you seem knowledgable
<endafy> oh for DSL ok h/o lemme boot up my dsl machine
<endafy> mplayer
<endafy> i think is what i use
<endafy> yeah mplayer
<endafy> i love doing everything from cli
<endafy> its vindicating
<endafy> i can do everything from cli
<endafy> DSL is an amazing distro
<endafy> i use awesome and the hacked x11 and all
<Odd-rationale> i like puppy better than DSL... but that's my opinion...
<endafy> right
<Percent7C> i tried slitaz not long ago and was fairly impressed with it
<endafy> both have different approaches to the same problem
<ActionParsnip> endafy: will mplayer at cli allow moving up and down a playlist rather than just playing though?
<endafy> yes
<rav> endafy: it says the largest resolution is 640x480
<endafy> ctrl left and right
<ActionParsnip> endafy: awesome bro, thats just what i needed to hear
<endafy> read the man pages for mplayer
<endafy> pretty straight foreward
<ActionParsnip> making a aba sevr wih sshd to orhestrate remote audio playing, leaving the audio on the server sound card
<endafy> rav i have never ran into this issue
<endafy> um sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<endafy> and put 1024x768_60 wherever you see 640x480
<endafy> ctrl-x
<endafy> then hit y when prompted to save
<endafy> ctrl alt bckspace
<ActionParsnip> endafy: its < and > but i got it. mintness
<endafy> oh sorry lol
<endafy> i knew it was something simple
<ActionParsnip> endafy: np man, youve been a great help
<Percent7C> okay, am i just dumb or something?
<Percent7C> i'm trying to run the demo of the penny arcade game on a fresh install of hardy
<Percent7C> i cd to the directory it's in, and go ./RainSlickEp1, which is the name of the script that starts the game
<Percent7C> ./RainSlickEp1: line 20: ./RainSlickEp1_bin: No such file or directory
<Percent7C> huh? okay, let's try running the executable directly then: ./RainSlickEp1_bin
<Percent7C> bash: ./RainSlickEp1_bin: No such file or directory
<Percent7C> wtf? ls returns RainSlickEp1_bin, I can see it in the directory, it is executable
<ActionParsnip> Percent7C:  is the file executable? (chmod +x)
<Percent7C> what am i doing wrong?
<Percent7C> yeah, it is
<endafy> yes chmod is ur best friend
<ActionParsnip> just to tst, will it run with sudo?
<ActionParsnip> *test
<endafy> sudo -s
<endafy> sudo ./ doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> -s?
<endafy> makes you root
<endafy> same as su
<ActionParsnip> sure sudo ./<binary> is good?
<rav> endafy: Thanks! it's all good now
<endafy> yvw
<Percent7C> no such luck
<genii> Percent7C: Likely in the first case the script is looking elsewhere for the _bin file and can't find it. Then in the second instance when you run it directly it's looking for some other file which also can't be found
<endafy> no do sudo -s
<endafy> type ur password
<endafy> then ./ the program and all
<Percent7C> yeah, i tried that
<Percent7C> same result
<endafy> try sh foo.bin
<endafy> replace foo with filename
<Percent7C> RainSlickEp1_bin: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<ActionParsnip> or sudo sh foo
<endafy> right
<endafy> that works
<endafy> hates sudo
<pidus> tried upgrading kubuntu to 8.04 using the cd...but it didn't work..tried doing that using kdesu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" ...but that didn't work either.
<endafy> reminds me of uac
<ActionParsnip> sudo is convenient, mind you once my system is setup im ok
<Percent7C> i don't mind sudo, it's quick and easy
<endafy> id rather have root available to me
<jimmy__> hi
<endafy> su
<endafy> do what i need
<endafy> then logout
<endafy> chmod what i need
<pidus> anybody knows how to upgrade kubuntu using the cd?
<ActionParsnip> or sudo -s do whats needed then close the konsole
<pidus> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading didn't work
<Tm_T> pidus: you need alternate cd I believe
<endafy> pidus
<Percent7C> in any case, the file is clearly there
<Percent7C> i even tried moving it to other directories, redownloading the file, etc.
<Percent7C> i dunno
<endafy> backup do a fresh install
<Percent7C> that may be my next step
<endafy> i never upgrade
<pidus> endafy: can't i upgrade? since there is an upgrade possible through the package manager, i guess the same should be possible using the disc
<ActionParsnip> pidus: kdesu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<pidus> endafy: you might not, but if its possible and there isn't any harm to it, then why not try it?
<endafy> actually it can break things
<pidus> ActionParsnip: tried doing it...but it didn't do anything.
<endafy> none of my programs worked when i upgraded from 7.10
<Percent7C> yep, last time i tried upgrading it borked x
<endafy> yup then x died
<endafy> i member
<endafy> too much to fix
<jimmy__> hi mary how r u>
<endafy> so i backed up then did a reinstall
<pidus> sigh!..and then i'll have to keep track of all the packages i had installed ...and reinstall them...
<endafy> ubuntu is really the best there is when it comes to desktop linux but it can use some work
<Percent7C> at least with hardy my surround sound worked out of the box
<Percent7C> first time that's happened
<endafy> me2 ^_^
<endafy> im like its about friggen time
<endafy> everything worked for me
<endafy> never had that before
<ActionParsnip> endafy: it need a "ustom install" option so advanced uses can remove unwanted features at install
<endafy> well not without some arm twisting
<endafy> get the other cd
<endafy> the one with the text based installer
<Percent7C> my resolution was still messed up, but it always is, so i'm used to it
<endafy> i only use that one anyway
<endafy> what card u have percent7c
<Percent7C> 7900gs
<endafy> oh haha
<endafy> damn that sux
<Percent7C> yeah, at least it's an easy fix
<endafy> i wish nvidia would take a note from amd and open the darn source code
<ubuntu_> hi,
<Percent7C> though it messed me up with hardy when i couldn't dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Percent7C> no kidding
<ubuntu_> can someone help me with an modem ?
<ubuntu_> wvdial?
<ubuntu_> wvdial.conf
<endafy> ive reverse engineered the driver and it looks pretty basic
<endafy> ubuntu_ yes order road runner
<endafy> its worth it
<endafy> :-P
<Percent7C> well, if nvidia doesn't ge their act together my next card might be amd
<endafy> ive been an ati guy forever
<endafy> stuck through the worst
<endafy> went to nvidia and had nothing but headaches
<Percent7C> i used to like ati back in my windows days
<endafy> ati for me always had more fps
<ubuntu_> its an usb modem
<Percent7C> i switched to nvidia when i switched to linux
<giacomo_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Percent7C> but i've always liked ati's cards better
<ubuntu_> ist an
<endafy> ok its probably a winmodem
<endafy> it wont work
<ubuntu_>  dev ttyUSB0
<ubuntu_>  HUAWEI e220
<endafy> 99% of usb modems are winmodems
<endafy> ya winmodem
<endafy> it needs the windows kernel to work
<endafy> gawd i didnt know people still used dialup
<Percent7C> i remember having to deal with winmodems
<endafy> id rather spoon my eyes out and shove toothpicks under my toenails and kick a wall than use dialup
<Percent7C> those were dark times
<endafy> there was a fix but it never worked
<Percent7C> lol, i've still got a stack of them in my basement
<endafy> i burned em
<Percent7C> whenever someone was tossing out a modem, i'd take it and see if it worked with linux
<endafy> haha
<ubuntu_> "i get -> modem not responding" , although i can find it -> lsusb
<endafy> lol
<Percent7C> i was desparate
<Percent7C> lol
<endafy> its a WINMODEM
<endafy> it needs windows
<endafy> install windows
<endafy> i had the fix and had it working once
<endafy> and i was communicating at 6k/s on a 56k modem
<endafy> gawd breakdown and call ur cable co and get broadband man
<endafy> its 2008
<endafy> usind dialup now would be like trying to swim to europe
<Percent7C> it's still not available for some people
<Percent7C> i've got a friend still stuck on dialup
<endafy> id move
<Percent7C> as would i
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: find the make and model  you may found some relief
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: winmodems need MS windows to work. i'd try and get a better modem if its not being supported some other way
<endafy> using windows isnt that bad
<endafy> i like windows
<ubuntu_> @action how u mean?
 * ubottu how u mean?
<ubuntu_> where can i find a make?
<endafy> fccid
<Percent7C> endafy: ever tried windows server 2008?
<endafy> i liked it
<Percent7C> it's actually... surprisingly decent
<rush_> nadie habla español?
<endafy> not a huge fan of vista though
<endafy> kubuntu-en
<endafy> rush_
<endafy> er es
<rush_> juju ok :P
<rush_> thanks
<endafy> kubuntu-es
<endafy> np
<endafy> windows needs to stick with it though and ditch drm and all
<endafy> i ripped a bunch of crap out of vista on my gaming machine
<endafy> it is usuable
<Percent7C> heh, that's why server 2008 is nice
<Percent7C> comes with no drm crap
<endafy> its about time thy got the kickoff menu
<Percent7C> and is actually reasonably fast
<endafy> i like it
<endafy> i have no issue with it
<endafy> i hate how people bash windows when it is actually a good platform
<ActionParsnip> we use it at work as a proper server
<ActionParsnip> its an ok platform
<ActionParsnip> to me its if the shoe fits
<Percent7C> still too closed down for my liking, but it's perfectly usable
<endafy> right some stuff has got to go and some needs to be added
<endafy> at least they have kernel mode video processing
<Percent7C> needs virtual desktops, though
<endafy> you can add it on
<Percent7C> yeah, but all the implementations i've tried kinda suck
<endafy> i know
<endafy> ms needs to get with it
<endafy> or someone ubuntu or something will destroy them
<Percent7C> well, maybe now that apple has 'em microsoft will add them to windows 7 or something
<endafy> with 8.04 i think ms has a huge problem now
<Percent7C> i tell you, i've seen more mac laptops than anything at my school
<endafy> never before have i ever seen a linux distro like it
<endafy> i hate mac
<endafy> have 3
<endafy> dont use em
<endafy> u think windows is too closed down
<Percent7C> i know, i don't like apple, but it's clear that microsoft is in trouble
<endafy> yeah with kde4.1 right around the corner
<Percent7C> mmm, i'm looking forward to it
<endafy> and the state linux is in
<endafy> gawd i wish they would add kernel mode video processing to the kernel
<Percent7C> yeah, that would be nice
<endafy> i did it with the patch
<endafy> it makes it so nice
<Percent7C> i also wish alsa would go away
<endafy> X never dies
<endafy> alsa is showing its age
<Percent7C> oss4 is so nice
<Percent7C> it's just too bad that so many programs are hard-coded to only work with alsa
<endafy> oss5 alpha is looking promising
<endafy> it adds alsa emulation
<Percent7C> i haven't tried it yet
<endafy> dont
<endafy> it crashes X
<Percent7C> ah
<endafy> but alsa apps work
<matisse> hi
<endafy> good afternoon
<matisse> updatemanager wrote the following "You likely do not want to install this package directly. Instead, install the linux-generic meta-package, which will ensure that upgrades work correctly, and that supporting packages are also installed. "
<matisse> so i should not update that package on the common way ?
<endafy> unless it isnt working dont update lol
<matisse> thats what its saying :D
<endafy> if it isnt broken dont fix it
<endafy> if everything is working and you dont have the want or time to play dont update
<matisse> but its an update !
<matisse> that must be better :D
<endafy> then use windows
<matisse> or 8.04
<endafy> ubuntu 8.04 is definetally a threat to microsoft
<endafy> the first time in the history of linux i can honestly say this
<dennis_p> anyone know where kde stores user´s display resolution?
<pds> hey can someone help me with kcron
<pds> when I set up a cron job through kcron, does kcron need to always be open for it to work?
<endafy> etc/X11/xorg.conf
<endafy> pds yes
<endafy> if you close it it will have transfer issues
<endafy> in theory it should
<endafy> but not always
<endafy> dennis_p /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shadowman> 88% done kubuntu dl...
<endafy> shadowman please dont post useless comments like that this is a support channel
<pds> endafy: ok, what if I am not logged into my gui? will my cron jobs work or no?
<endafy> there is a cli cron
<endafy> it works better
<shadowman> i will need support later...:) sorry, i was bored waiting...
<endafy> its all good #ubuntu_offtopic
<endafy> what do you need support with
<BluesKaj> pds , no once kcron is set run a task daily , it will run like a daemon
<dennis_p> thanks endafy, but I meant the user resolution after login in a (kde?) settings file
<endafy> after installing kubuntu sudo apt-get install KDE
<pds> BluesKaj: is there a way to set up cron jobs so I don't need to have my gui running?
<endafy> dennis_p: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> pds, in other words , no need to open kcron
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> pds, do you mean the kcron gui
<endafy> o ok i never set it up as a daemon
<endafy> i just run it when i need it
<pds> BluesKaj: yea, it came with kubuntu, I have never used it before, and I am not sure how daemons work.
<BluesKaj> well technically kcron isn't a daemon but can be set up run at all times if you wish ..
<dennis_p> what are the settings in Konversation to connect to freenode.org?
<ActionParsnip> crond is the daemon
<dennis_p> oh i could look at their web page of course
<pds> BluesKaj: yes that is what I would like.
<dennis_p> sorry
<BluesKaj> pds, depends if it's a scipt or a timed task that shuts off once the job is done
<lelle> when will Firefox3 rc1 turn up in the repos?
<pds> BluesKaj: its a script
<endafy> no
<endafy> not til ff is rc2
<endafy> rc1 has issues
<lelle> more than b5 has?
<endafy> kinda
<endafy> it crashes X
<BluesKaj> pds , I just use it for scripts that I can't get to run in init.d
<lelle> ok, thanks
<endafy> they are working on it
<endafy> opera is good
<Percent7C> rc1 hasn't given me any problems
<ActionParsnip> opera is nippy
<BluesKaj> pds , what's the script ?
<pds> BluesKaj: ah ok, so if I use it for a script it will run like a daemon right (meaning that I don't need kcron open for it to work)
<endafy> rc1 hasnt me either but i read that a lot have
<dOEPain> hello
<Percent7C> interesting
<endafy> so they are working on it
<pds> BluesKaj: I made a backup script to dump my database and back it up on a network computer
<endafy> cant wait for october
<dOEPain> I recently installed the latest build of Kubunto on my T41, and my wifi is not working
<BluesKaj> that's correct..as long as you set the calendar to do so
<dOEPain> ...when I had installed Ubuntu, the drivers worked from the initial installation
<Percent7C> endafy: same here, default kde 4.1 sounds good to me
<endafy> gawd i dont think windows will have any footing left :-P
<endafy> wine will be 1.0
<dOEPain> What are the necesary steps needed to get the wifi on my T41 working
<endafy> ndiswrapper
<endafy> its ur best friend
<dOEPain> really?
<dOEPain> Ubuntu did not require the ndiswrapper
<endafy> yes it allows you to use the windows drivers for your wifi
<endafy> ndiswrapper whenever your wifi doesnt work
<dOEPain> ok
<dOEPain> Is it complicated to setup?
<endafy> it is an amazing program
<BluesKaj> pds, did you get that?
<endafy> no not really
<dOEPain> I have experience setting up Java service wrappers etc
<dOEPain> ok
<dOEPain> will have to look into acquiring a copy of it then.
<endafy> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<BluesKaj> dOEPain, heh maybe you can fix the java probs in FF3 :)
<dOEPain> ?
<dennis_p> ah for freenode: File > Serverlist irc.kde.org and #kde
<dOEPain> ok
<dOEPain> apt makes it A LOT easer
<dOEPain> easier
<pds> BluesKaj: yes sorry,  I had to step away for a min
<pds> BluesKaj: thanks for the help
<BluesKaj> np , pds
<pds> BluesKaj: just one more question, will my scripts run as root?
<endafy> it is dangerous
<endafy> but yes
<pds> BluesKaj: and if not is there a way I can specify my password when I do a sudo command?
<pds> endafy: do they by default?
<endafy> chmod +x
<endafy> seriously dont run them as root
<BluesKaj> notsure pds but I'm just running a python script on my home network
<pds> BluesKaj: ok thanks.
<pds> endafy: but I need to be able to mount in my script
<endafy> then edit your user to be able to mount
<pds> endafy: how can I do that?
<endafy> you can hose linux with one command
<endafy> K>Settings>Kuser
<endafy> if ur logged in as root i can in effect gain access through a known konquerer hole and do some damage
<endafy> wouldnt personally do it
<pim_> Is it possible to auto-mount certain partitions at startup?
<endafy> yes
<pds> endafy: oh
<endafy> the hole doesnt exist if ur a normal user
<endafy> if the hole was fixed it would really make konquerer useless
<_CrashMaster_> pim_: add the partitions to fstab, I believe.
<pim_> ok
<NickPresta> what does logging in as root have to do with using 'sudo' to run a homemade backup script that uses 'mount'?
 * NickPresta shrugs
<geierAL> hi
<konrad> hoho
<geierAL> whats sources.list entry for kde4.1 beta?
<konrad> kde 4.1 beta>> what? now is kde4.0.4
<emilsedgh> konrad: KDE 4.1 Beta1 release a few hours ago :)
<emilsedgh> konrad: dot.kde.org
<bascule> #kubuntu-kde4 may know if there is such a thing
<konrad> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 4.1
<konrad> hohohoh
<bascule> there will not be debs yet I would thinl
<bascule> -l +k
<stdin> there are no 4.1 packages for hardy right now
<bascule> didn't think so :)
<geierAL> who cares about hardy
<NickPresta> geierAL, the people in this channel ;)
<geierAL> upstream is all i need
<stdin> then you don't need a repository, go compile it yourself
<geierAL> no time, nor free cpu time
<Merchelo> !last xmb
<ubottu> Factoid last xmb not found
<stdin> then you need more than upstream
<geierAL> # Debian has KDE 4.1beta1 in experimental.
<dennis_p> geierAL: cool
<pds> can someone help me with kcron
<geierAL> dennis_p, yeah
<pds> I have a script, but it wont run when I use it
<pds> it runs if I do it through a termianl
<pds> but through kcron nothing happens
<sigma_1234> stdin: are you involved with making the kde 4.1 beta packages?
<pds> does anyone here know how to use kcron with scripts?
<shane2peru> If I create custom fields in  Kontact, can I import info into those custom fields? importing a cvs file.
<dennis_p> pds: try #kde
<rickest> pds: the environment for cron jobs is very limited, it's probably a PATH or other envvar issue
<dennis_p> shane2peru: #kontact also exists
<pds> rickest: hum, what is a envvar issue?
<STSX> I originally installed Ubuntu, and then installed KDE 3.5 on top of it. I remember when setting up KDE I was offered the option to use either the KDE login manager (I don't remember the exact name) or the Gnome one, and I chose Gnome at the time; I would like to switch it to KDE now. Can I do that without having to reinstall packages?
<shane2peru> dennis_p: yes, that is where I went, seems as though everyone in that room, has adopted the Mexican Siesta policy. :)
<pds> rickest: also does my script have to be in /bin or sometihng?
<shane2peru> STSX: yes, there is a way, let me find it
<genii> STSX: sudo apt-get install kdm; sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm             from there choose kdm as the login manager
<shane2peru> STSX: ^^^^ what genii said. :)
<rickest> pds: envvar = environment variable if the program you're running expects one.  Your script can be anywhere but either your PATH must reflect that location or you must call it with an absolute path
<STSX> genii: I have kdm installed, so do I just do the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" I assume?
<pds> rickest: oh I didn't know that, thanks man.
<genii> STSX: You do it for whatever one is currently running. So yes gdm in this case
<shane2peru> dennis_p: ahh, they responded in  #kontact, thanks
<genii> STSX: If you wanted to switch them again later, it would be kdm that time
<STSX> genii, shane2peru: Thanks guys, that was as easy as I was hoping it would be. :)
<rickest> pds: add something like this to cron to see its environment and contrast that with the same command non-cron:   /bin/env > ~/cron-env.txt
<francesco_> hi
<pds> rickest: ok ill try that
<francesco_> sorry for my english
<francesco_> somebady can help me
<shane2peru> STSX: no prob, genii was the genious with the command on the tip of his tongue. :)  I knew it existed, but would have had to find it.
<francesco_> i can't see a icon of my secodn hard disk on the desktop
<francesco_> it is mounted in root/media  folder
<pds> rickest: I don't think I am doing that correctly.
<pds> rickest: I was just suppose to run my script and > cronenvironment.txt right?
<boggystudios> Has anyone here used ksysguard to connect to a remote machine before?  I seem to be having a bit of difficulty connecting to my NAS to monitor cpu usage and partition usage and such.
<francesco_> i have kubuntu 804
<francesco_> i have installed in a disk kubuntu and in a secund hd win xp on fat 32
<francesco_> but i can't see hd fat 32 icon on my desk top
<francesco_> any can help me?
<francesco_> sorry the hd fat 32 is mounted
<francesco_> in /media/namefoder
<bebop_> como cambio de canal
<bebop_> que canales existen en español
<bebop_> ?
<KRF> !es | bebop_
<ubottu> bebop_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bebop_> sorry tanks
<francesco_> come on boys
<USMarine> francesco_ reading
<USMarine> right click, add an icon that points to that mount point
<kgx> !guidance
<ubottu> Factoid guidance not found
<kgx> !guidance-power-manager
<ubottu> kgx: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stephen_> kgx: what were you looking for?
<kgx> stephen_: i seem to have a problem with my guidance-power-manager. it doesnt start at bootup. i even put it my Autostart directory
<kgx> have to manually start it every time
<kgx> im on Hardy
<tekteen> did you make the script in autostart executable?
<tekteen> kgx: you there?
<kgx> tekteen: yep
<kgx> sorry just got into work, reading through emails and task list
<tekteen> kgx: is the script in autostart executable
<kgx> tekteen: yes
<tekteen> why is it different if you start it with autostart and start it by hand?
<tekteen> have you tried to run the autostart script by hand?
<kgx> not sure, i came across an old bug here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuBugDay/20080221/KDE
<kgx> mine could be crashing upon startup as well
<kgx> tekteen: sorry wrong link, give me a sec
<tekteen> kgx: start the script by hand
<kgx> tekteen: that works. everything else in my scripts starts up automatically
<kgx> similar bug: https://launchpad.net/bugs/177504
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 177504 in kde-guidance "guidance-power-manager crashes on startup (dup-of: 174574)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 174574 in kde-guidance "[hardy alpha] guidance powermanager won't star" [Undecided,Fix released]
<tekteen> does that start up?
<ubuntu_> hi to the room
<kgx> tekteen: yeah it does
<tekteen> do you have your updates?
<kgx> yes
<tekteen> I do not know what the problem is
<tekteen> sorry
<kgx> no worries..thanks
<tornel> where is xorg.conf located?
<eric_> hi anybody here to give me a hand ?
<STSX> tornel: /etc/X11
<STSX> !ask | eric_
<ubottu> eric_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<eric_> i am running bind9 on my kubuntu
<ubuntu_> i read about recent vulnerability ... does this also affect the procedure during installation?
<tornel> STSX: thanks
<eric_> alright
<STSX> tornel: No problem. :)
<tornel> Whats the command to restart x server or kde or whatever from command line?
<eric_> i am running bind9 on kubuntu, i am just setting it up. when i do nslookup -type=ns net. i don't get the best of results
<ubuntu_> ..
<eric_>  i am running bind9 on kubuntu, i am just setting it up. when i do nslookup -type=ns net. i don't get the best of results, below is what i get
<eric_> oot@Hitman:/etc/bind# nslookup -type=ns net.
<eric_> Server:         80.87.76.246
<eric_> Address:        80.87.76.246#53
<eric_> Non-authoritative answer:
<eric_> net     nameserver = g.gtld-servers.net.
<eric_> net     nameserver = h.gtld-servers.net.
<eric_> net     nameserver = k.gtld-servers.net.
<eric_> net     nameserver = f.gtld-servers.net.
<eric_> net     nameserver = l.gtld-servers.net.
<eric_> net     nameserver = m.gtld-servers.net.
<eric_> net     nameserver = c.gtld-servers.net.
<eric_> net     nameserver = d.gtld-servers.net.
<eric_> net     nameserver = b.gtld-servers.net.
<eric_> net     nameserver = a.gtld-servers.net.
<eric_> net     nameserver = j.gtld-servers.net.
<eric_> net     nameserver = i.gtld-servers.net.
<eric_> net     nameserver = e.gtld-servers.net.
<eric_> Authoritative answers can be found from:
<rickest> tornel: do you know if you're running KDM?
<zeno_> hi i just installed 8.04 but wireless isnt working. it did on 7.10. what could be wrong?
<geierAL> zeno_, networkmanager may be broken
<geierAL> as the rest..
<geierAL> well ubuntu/kubuntu/riddell r just broken
<zeno_> gee thanks
<eric_> Non-authoritative answer:
<eric_> net     nameserver = j.gtld-servers.net.
<eric_> net     nameserver = d.gtld-servers.net.
<eric_> net     nameserver = k.gtld-servers.net.
<eric_> net     nameserver = m.gtld-servers.net.
<eric_> net     nameserver = a.gtld-servers.net.
<eric_> net     nameserver = h.gtld-servers.net.
<eric_> net     nameserver = c.gtld-servers.net.
<eric_> net     nameserver = e.gtld-servers.net.
<eric_> net     nameserver = f.gtld-servers.net.
<eric_> net     nameserver = g.gtld-servers.net.
<eric_> net     nameserver = b.gtld-servers.net.
<eric_> net     nameserver = l.gtld-servers.net.
<eric_> net     nameserver = i.gtld-servers.net.
<eric_> Authoritative answers can be found from:
<trappist> eric_: please don't paste here
<tony403> i have a blank screen and just a mouse upon login. anyone know a solution?
<tony403> or does anyone know how to disable compositing via command line?
<chev_chelios> which repository gets updated first? main repo? I installed a few minutes ago, and my local repo said 59 updates, and main repo said 71 or so...???
<eric_> alright
<eric_> noo pasting no mor
<eric_> e
<eric_> any body able to help me with my problem
<chev_chelios> eric_:  what is the problem?
<eric_> <chev_chelios>my problem is that i have just installed bind9 and done the configurations. a final test says to do nslookup -type=ns net. when i do i don't get the response that is required,
<chev_chelios> eric_: sorry, i cannot help with that.:(
<eric_> chev_:okay , thanks appreciate it
<chev_chelios> no problem, man
<jussi01> !tab | eric_
<ubottu> eric_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<eric_> ubottu_:cheers, however my problem is that my dns server don't resolve properly
<ubottu> eric_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eric_> ubottu_:-)
<trappist> eric_: how does your box know to resolve against your own dns server
<coreymon77> eric_: whats your problem?
<eric_> trappist_: i believe in the named.conf file, there is a reverse lookup that allows it to be able to do that
<eric_> corymon_: my dns is not working properly, when i do nslookup -type=ns net. i don't get the required output
<coreymon77> eric_: in other words your internet isnt working properly
<eric_> corymon_: my dns does not output the ip of the root servers
<trappist> eric_: no I mean, running a dns server doesn't automatically mean you're *using* it
<eric_> trappist_: well i have set myself as my own dns in the network setup, isn't that enough ?
<trappist> eric_: probably
<eric_> trappist_: i trust its working as when i type in the newly configured mail server name in a browser, i am able to hit the public ip of the existing server ( as configured in my setup) so i am convinced its working to an extent atleast
<boggystudios> I can't seem to get ksysguard to connect to a remote machine.  When I try the daemon mode it says connection refused.  When I try ssh it just doesn't connect.  Any Ideas?
<brad_> hey
<brad_> what's up ?
<brad_> I'm just setting my irc colors
<chev_chelios> hey, guys, I am trying to install compiz, what are the packages I need to make it run properly and stable?
<chev_chelios> anyone?
<chev_chelios> kde plus compiz equals not showing window decoration last time in hardy kubuntu, so, if anyone knows which packages to install and which not, please help and advise...
<zeno_> hi i just installed 8.04 but wireless isnt working. it did on 7.10. what could be wrong?
<rav> hello. does someone know how to enable a widescreen monitor so the graphics are not squeezed?
<linuxguymarshall> rav:Did you set your resolution high and to a widescreen setting?
<chev_chelios> rav: it has tio do with resolution.
<rav> linuxguymarshall: I'm using a nvidia card. the hardware tab lists my monitor as plug-n-play, but when I select widescreen, nothing happens, i.e.: the apply button is disabled
<linuxguymarshall> Rav:Open your K-menu - System Settings - Monitor & Display - Hardware tab- Click Admin Mode..-  Then select your monitor and click Configure. Then select the Image Format : Widescreen and select your monitors MAX resoultion under the generic or select your monitor brand
<tip> exit
<boa> hello how to install 2 linux ?(swap) i have ubuntu
<_myrtille_> is it possible to get some "custom" time in the traybar?
<_myrtille_> i'd like it to say something along the line of "00 bla 32 flies" instead of "00:32"
<MachinatorSyver> anyone know how to set metamodes for nvidia?
<linuxguymarshall> MachinatorSyver: Check out #nvidia
<zeno_> i think i figured out my problem, Radio Frequency Kill Switch is on, how does one turn it off i have no idea what it is
<USMarine> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
 * RuyalarPrensi ii geceler cümleten
<trait> anybody there?
#kubuntu 2008-05-28
<_myrtille_> yeah :D
<_myrtille_> but i doubt i'll be of much help :p
<sigma_1234> anyone running koffice2 here?
<trait> no, sry
<trait> another question:
<trait> i tried to fix a alsa-bug, like listed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/192382 but after this i have no sound anymore. can anybody tell me how to get the standart kernel with standart vonfiguration?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192382 in alsa-driver "alsamixer broken in hardy - intel hda" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<stakh> hello, I've just installed kubuntu 8.04, and I would like to add additional users, but system settings does not show any option to that effect... What's wrong and what should I do?
<aidan_> how do I make a friggin shortcut to a folder??
<aclowe|work> stakh: no User Management?
<stakh> aclowe|work, it looks like that, User Management does not show up
<aclowe|work> oh, am using kde3 on 7.10 at work at the moment - at home kde4 - so probably not much help
<aclowe|work> but is it under "Advanced"?
<stakh> aclowe|work, tried also advanced, and I see no user management either :(
<aclowe|work> oh, you could try the command line if you need, but there should be something there - maybe someone else running 8.04 can help out
<stakh> it's crazy, since it's such a basic thing... do you have a pointer to the command line instructions? I'm new to kubuntu
<DreadKnight> aidan_: it's called a "link"
<aidan_> yeah
<aidan_> ln is king
<Gibus_> Hi everyone!
<shane2peru> why does kftpgrabber disconnect from my web site, when I want to upload things?
<Gibus_> I connect manually to the Internet (wpa_supplicant and then dhclient in a konsole), and my kubuntu 8.04 is not aware that I'm connected, so for instance firefox starts in offline mode... is there any solution ? thanks in advance
<_myrtille_> how can i change timesettings via the commandline?
<walter> hello
<dbglt> walter: hi
<walter__> hello
<walter__> u ready?
<walter__> dbglt:  hello my friend
<Vava> vai caga
<Vava> hAEUhaeu
<walter__> hahaha
<FOcKu> chupa minhas bola
<FOcKu> viado
<FOcKu> _!_
<FOcKu> hey mothafucker
<FOcKu> suck my dick
<FOcKu> brazil pwn's u.
<deamon3> i have install ubuntu 8.04 and i change to KDE kubuntu-desktop but the themes dont work ????¿¿
<FOcKu> yes
<FOcKu> u need change the directory for its work
<_myrtille_> !op
<ubottu> Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<deamon3> huh ?¿
<FOcKu> u need change the KDE again do default desktop
<Gibus_> Ok I think I need a way to tell knetwork manager that my computer is indeed connected, is there a way to force it ?
<FOcKu> no.
<deamon3> how ?¿
<MachinTrucChose> hi
<MachinTrucChose> can I have two different people using Firefox with two sets of extensions (depending on which user is logged in)? Or would I need to install a second Firefox?
<FOcKu> i can use the firefox
<FOcKu> but
<FOcKu> u need use proxy for it
<FOcKu> maybe...
<DarkriftX> MachinTrucChose, no
<MachinTrucChose> focku: Edit > Preferences > Advanced > Network > proxy
<asobi> how can i automount an external. editing fstab did not work
<chev_chelios> howto get compiz towork?
<DarkriftX> at work we share computers, and i can have my own extensions
<DarkriftX> if someone else logs in, they dont have my extensions
<DarkriftX> same install though
<DarkriftX> the extensions should be installed in your home folder, which other users cannot see
<FOcKu> MachinTrucChose: yes.
<MachinTrucChose> DarkriftX: awesome...I guess I should have tried it before asking here, but it's good to know. Thanks.
<MachinTrucChose> DarkriftX: is that where FF installs them by default?
<DarkriftX> nah, asking is a good idea, saves hedache
<DarkriftX> i believe so
<DarkriftX> but, if you install the extesnion as root, it MIGHT be global, not sure on that
<DarkriftX> solution, dont use root :)
<FOcKu> yah
<FOcKu> for sure
<chev_chelios> i want to use compiz on kde in kubuntu, how do i set it up?
<BluesKaj> chev_chelios, that's a pretty genaral type question , but you might be better served if you asked it in #compiz-fusion, like we suggested earlier in the day.
<chev_chelios> BluesKaj: thank you
<coreymon77> DarkriftX: you shouldnt be using root anyways unless it is absolutely necessary
<FOcKu> anyone know how i can work up whit Ultima Online?
<MachinTrucChose> I'll make sure I'm not root
<MachinTrucChose> but it's good to know, in case I want an extension to be global
<MachinTrucChose> eg, Adblock,  Iwant everyone to have it
<MachinTrucChose> but Gestures, NoScript, etc, I think would piss off the other users ;)
<MachinTrucChose> chev: System > Desktop Effects
<NickPresta> !enter | MachinTrucChose
<ubottu> MachinTrucChose: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MachinTrucChose> allright, allright
<yotsu> Is there a kubuntu specifig repo? I downloaded the KDE4 on the add/remove and I think I have the older version of KDE
<NickPresta> yotsu, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php
<Jucato> FOcKu: please change your nick and watch your langauage
<BluesKaj> yotsu , check the login menu , you can choose which kde version there , if you've installed kde4
<MachinTrucChose> is there a KDE GUI-based backup job other than Keep? It has no documentation and has not been updated in several years.
<FOcKu> vava viado
<yotsu> also why does firefox and other gnome app look terrible in KDE4?
<Jucato> yotsu: please ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<BluesKaj> cuz they're gnome apps and not kde
<Jucato> there's a gtk-qt-engine for that
<bascule> mv bascule /dev/bed
<Jucato> FOcKu: last warning. change your nick to something decent
<Gibus_> it seems I am not the only one with that problem with knetworkmanager (that wouldnt detect my actually working connection)... is there a #knetwork or something ? I can't find any.
<MachinTrucChose> Gibus: is your problem with wireless?
<asobi> how can i automount an external? editing fstab did not work
<Vava> FOcKu: CHUPA A MINHA PICAAAA
<deamon3> i install ubuntu 8.10 and run in the console SUDO APT-GET INSTALL KUBUNTU-DESKTOP and the THEME nooo have installll
<MachinTrucChose> deamon3: at the login screen (with the username and password when yo upower up the computer), click the session bar and select KDE
<Gibus_> MachinTrucChose: my wireless connection works, but knetwork doesnt detect it, so some programs complain
<coreymon77> Gibus_: how do you know your wireless connection works?
<coreymon77> Gibus_: have you tried using the iwconfig method
<coreymon77> ?
<Gibus_> because I am chatting now on this channel, coreymon77 : )
<coreymon77> Gibus_: knetworkmanager is a piece of poop
<Gibus_> no, but I am so happy that my connection works, I don't want to change anything in fact
<coreymon77> Gibus_: dont use it
<MachinTrucChose> Gibus: try Wicd
<Gibus_> yeah but amarok says it can't connect to the Internet, firefox starts in offline mode, etc coreymon77
<MachinTrucChose> Gibus: thanks for the tip, I never knew about iwconfig
<MachinTrucChose> err, I meant coreymon
<Gibus_> wait a minute, if I don't use knetwork manager, like if I quit it, then my programs won't complain anymore ?
<Vava> fuck you
<Gibus_> oh yes
<NickPresta> sigh. Jucato it seems someone is grumpy
<MachinTrucChose> someone boot Vava already
<Gibus_> greeaaat ! I am stupid not to have tried that.... sorry for the time !
<NickPresta> :)
<aclowe|work> stakh: sorry had and emergency... command line user add - try sudo adduser username
<bender> Есть рус?
<bender> Значит нет
<BluesKaj> !ru | bender
<ubottu> bender: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bender> ё
<asobi> how can i automount an external? editing fstab did not work
<Gibus_> asobi: an external drive ? It should automount without you touching to fstab
<Gibus_> it does nothing when you plug it in with a recent kubuntu ?
<bender> уйду я от вас злые вы
<asobi> it's odd. one of my external automounts. the other does not
<asobi> i can manually mount it
<asobi> but it's annoying
<BluesKaj>  bender: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Bslashingu> Can somebody that's gotten Nvidia drivers to work with Kubuntu 8.04 KDE4 edition help me out?
<MachinTrucChose> Bslashingu: I have an Nvidia cards, everything worked out of the box. What problems are you having?
<rav> I'm connected to a wireless hotspot with WEP. I can ping, download updates, but I can't surf the web. What's going on?
<jordoex> anyone know when to expect kde4.1 beta packages?
<NickPresta> Bslashingu, if you're having a problem with KDE4, ask in #kubuntu-kde4. They can help you better
<Bslashingu> The drivers download through Adept, but when I activate them, and reboot, the screen is black and I can't do anything at all. I've tried CTRL ALT F1, and the prompt doesn't show up
<NickPresta> jordoex, when they're ready? ;)
<Bslashingu> alright, cool, Nick
<asobi> if i switch usb ports, it automounts @_@
<Gibus_> Bslashingu: try ctrl alt f5 or f6 or f7 for a prompt
<Gibus_> (though I agree it doesnt solve your problem : )
<venik> why does Kubuntu lose sight of my USB mouse and keyboard each time I reboot?
<bfrog> good free awesome linux games that don't necessarily require 3d? suggestions?
<bfrog> openttd is dead to me, I played that game sooooo many times already for like a decade
<bfrog> same with civ...
<nosrednaekim> bfrog: bzflag can actually work in really low quality mode with only 2d accel
<bfrog> well I have 3d
<bfrog> I'll check that out
<bfrog> I think I tried once before but didn't really understand it
<bfrog> when is kde4 going to have a non-black theme to it is what I keep wondering
<bfrog> the black is ok and all... but it'd be nice for some artists to make some other cool themes
<bfrog> I saw the opensuse kde4 setup, looked pretty nice
<nosrednaekim> bfrog: they are.. :)
<venik> I am running KDE4, if that makes any difference
<bfrog> I built it last week right after the feature freeze
<bfrog> it definitely was more feature complete than 4.0.x
<venik> is tehre any command I can run from the Konsole to reacquint Kubuntu with my mouse/keyboard?
<venik> re-acquanit
<venik> re-acquaint
<bfrog> looks wise, the widgets are nice I think, the default black/transparent border theme seems very programmer-art
<bfrog> honestly the apps keep looking more and more amazing everytime I check em out though
<nosrednaekim> venik: what do you mean?
<venik> each time I reboot, I can not use my keyboard and mouse (both are USB)
<nosrednaekim> and what do you do to make it see them again?
<venik> I am not sure what makes them come back-- right now I am using a pst keyboard
<venik> ps2
<nosrednaekim> venik: ah, I see
<venik> when I try to run the system settings, and click on MOUSE-KEYBOARD, the program never opens
<venik> the cursor just keeps hopping
<venik> I suspect that this has to do with the bleeding edge KDE4, but I am not sure
<deamon3> hey i have install GNOME AND KDE but i only want KDE how can i delete GNOME ?¿
<NickPresta> !purekde | deamon3
<ubottu> deamon3: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<venik> so there is no help for this USB issue here, or on the UBUNTU forum...
<deamon3> lolz
<Eaude> why does my firefox look bad in kde4? am I missin somethin here?
<deamon3> well i think in change to freebsd  :P
<Eaude> how to i get the grk-qt to work is KDE4?
<NickPresta> Eaude, ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<afeijo> hi group
<afeijo> how can I access this machine via telnet by other one?
<NekosolTeraDyne> Telnet is insecrue, IIRC. It's better to use SSH.
<NekosolTeraDyne> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<afeijo> thanks NekosolTeraDyne
<K4k-laptop> Ok, so I'm having some problems with my bottom panel being non-existant, can someone help me out
<K4k-laptop> I didn't change anything, but for some reason, it's just not there after I rebooted
<K4k-laptop> anyone? anyone? Buehler?
<afeijo> ok, ssh-server installed. I need to grant access to my office ip?
<K4k-laptop> I opened up kcontrol, but it says it should be there, but the panel is not
<betus> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<afeijo> quiet here tonight
<Makuseru> Can someone recomend a good CD burning program besides K3B?
<afeijo> Makuseru: whats wrong with k3b?
<Makuseru> afeijo: it wont burn a cd propperly
<afeijo> it does to me. Did you installed it extras?
<Steve-cal> Are there any other good alternatives for managing a wireless connection other than the knetworkmanager? I'm not too impressed with it at this point.
<draik> Hello all
<draik> I FTP'd my server and uploaded an image
<draik> When I try to access it, I get 403 and 404
<draik> Why would this be?
<shane2peru> strigi has been doing some major cpu hogging, should I kill it?
<shane2peru> will it index automatically if I stop indexing?
<BluesKaj> konq locate:app works for me :) ..strigi is a clunker
<shane2peru> BluesKaj: yeah, I see, I set it to index, and it has indexed all day, and still running at 100% cpu lol
<shane2peru> BluesKaj: why did kde get away from beagle?
<rootsnatch> because they made strigi
<rootsnatch> is strigi any good?
<BluesKaj> shane2peru, i must confess like some other new things on kubuntu lately strigi and kde4 have me confused .
<shane2peru> rootsnatch: I have yet to use it, just set it to index, it isn' t nice
<rootsnatch> when does kde 4.1 come out
<shane2peru> rootsnatch: there isn' t a release date as of yet, I don't think, you can check kde.org or google kde 4.1 release
<rootsnatch> when 4.1 comes out I am upgrading to 4
<shane2peru> rootsnatch: yeah, I tried 4, and it is ok, but not ready for daily usage
<rootsnatch> yep and I need it to be stable
<shane2peru> rootsnatch: with ya there. :)
<navetz> does anyone know why frostwire wont work with hardy, how to fix it, or if there are any alternatives?
<Daisuke-Laptop> navetz: bittorrent is always the alternative.
<navetz> Daisuke-Laptop: humm ok, I didn't really wanna do torrents for single songs
<Daisuke-Laptop> well the alternative to that is don't pirate music.
<navetz> Daisuke-Laptop: I suppose bittorrent is a good way to go when you don't wanna pirate things.
<Daisuke-Laptop> there are legal uses for both frostwire and bittorrent, you just demonstrated that you're using them for illegal purposes - i don't think you'll get much more help on this
<superhgg> i just installed kubuntu hardy... but adept is showing only the installed packages.. how do i make it show all the available packages?
<izzyb__> There seems to be a problem with the xen packages for hardy.  is there a workaround?
<izzyb__> I'm getting unmet dependency issues
<asobi> anyone has a maxtor external that can automount?
<deejaypip> So I was wondering how one changes the default open path of applications? My text files now open under Totem by default...
<mr> deejaypip :system settings>default applications
<deejaypip> thanks mr
<mr> yw
<rav> hello. is it possible to run i386 programs on AMD64?
<power2theplankto> hello
<asobi> mount point is already occupied. how do i fix this?
<ryan`c> I'm trying to use kbiff on kubuntu 8.04, but it doesn't show up in the tray, anybody know how to get it to work?
<sgraham> hey guys
<sgraham> just got my new inspiron 1420 today.  ubuntu preinstalled
<sgraham> i want to run kubuntu on it but im having video problems...kinda werid..
<sgraham> anybody home?
<Odd-rationale> no
<sgraham> damn.
<sgraham> thats too bad
<Odd-rationale> that card is it? intel or nvidia?
<Odd-rationale> s/that/what
<sgraham> so anybody have an idea why i cant adjust the the video in kubuntu when gnome seems...oh its nvidia
<sgraham> ummm
<sgraham> hold on ill get more details here
<asobi> !cmds
<ubottu> Factoid cmds not found
<asobi> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Odd-rationale> sgraham: so the resolution in kde is lower than in gnome?
<sgraham> ya
<sgraham> alot
<sgraham> and its streached
<sgraham> and just generally looks crappy
<Odd-rationale> sgraham: can you change it in kcontrol --> display ?
<sgraham> wich is werid because im use to debian systems..and its always the other way around with them..heheh honestly im use to configureing this via the conf files..but im afraid to do anything like that with this distro.
<sgraham> actually thats the problem
<sgraham> i can set it to whatever i want but it just doesnt change a thing
<sgraham> it gives me that 15 second test display page..but it literally does nothing..its exactly the same res as before.
<sgraham> and yes i do use the administrator mode first
<Odd-rationale> you should be able to handle config files very similarly to in debian
<sgraham> well first thing i did was set a root user password...that didnt go over well at all..broke the last buntu system i was working on...so..
<Odd-rationale> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sgraham> yaya..i got that figured out so far
<Odd-rationale> you should not need to activate the root account.
<sgraham> also there is sudo -s
<sgraham> just use to using it when i need to.
<Odd-rationale> sgraham: or sudo -i
<sgraham> right
<sgraham> but ummm well i guess wha ti shoud do is reload gnome..look at settings it has for the video card and try to duplicate it in kde..brb.
<sgraham> ya sooo this is making me crazy
<sgraham> ive tried setting everything exactly the same way as on the gnome side
<sgraham> but...well i still get the same thing..
<flaccid> sgraham: what problem do you have left?
<sgraham> the screen is low resolution.
<dfrey> Is there an easy way to build .debs from beta nvidia driver releases?
<sgraham> only in kde though
<sgraham> 1024X768
<sgraham> its a wide screen though and if i change anything in the monitor-display settings dialog box.  it literally does nothing.
<flaccid> kde version?
<sgraham> it should be 1400X900 i think..
<sgraham> umm hold on ill get that
<sgraham> 3.5.8
<flaccid> kubuntu version?
<sgraham> 7.1.0
<sgraham> 7.10 i believe
<sgraham> gutsy gibbon..
<sgraham> came preinstalled on this dell 1420
<sgraham> ubuntu anyway.
<flaccid> need to find where the kde display settings file is, i can't remember where it is..
<sgraham> gnome works fine on this by the way.  but i installed the kubuntu desktop and it flat out acts werid.
<flaccid> check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sgraham> now..something that may be of consequence,  i was running gnome with and extended monitor and even gnome was running in low resolution at that time (because of the other monitor)
<sgraham> ok looking at the logs.
<flaccid> sgraham: need to find this file, but i can't remember name of it. if you create a new test user, is the resolution fine when you log in with that?
<sgraham> good point ill give that a shot
<shawng> ya, that didnt work..its still wide fat and low resolution
<shawng> even with the new user
<shawng> god its werid that this would be a problem
<shawng> and with this user i cant enter adminstrator mode....probably need to add myself to a few groups of some sort
<shawng> hmmm
<flaccid> right if its like that with new user then its not the user pref file. check logs. about all i can think of. run krandrtray and see if you can change resolution. please pastebin xrandr -q
<shawng> its looking more and more like im gonna scrap this and bo back to debian etch
<flaccid> shawng: nah thats a bug. more common in feisty and gutsy
<flaccid> well i would suggest hardy myself.
<shawng> your kidding me?
<flaccid> no.
<flaccid> we don't even know the problem yet shawng..
<shawng> ok let me get back to the other user firse..brb
<sgraham> ok back
<sgraham> so, here is what the resolution is now.
<flaccid> [15:03] <flaccid> right if its like that with new user then its not the user pref file. check logs. about all i can think of. run krandrtray and see if you can change resolution. please pastebin xrandr -q
<sgraham> 1024X768, and this screen is  a wide one.
<flaccid> also advise your video driver
<sgraham> nvidia
<sgraham> on the driver
<sgraham> prefered pastbin is?
<sgraham> i found it
<sgraham> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15249/
<flaccid> what resolution you want sgraham?
<sgraham> wow
<sgraham> krandrtray worked
<flaccid> yeah it would...
<sgraham> you know i was going to try that earlyer but i figured the tool here just used it anyway
<sgraham> thats weird
<flaccid> but i dont think it writes to the prefs file
<flaccid> sgraham: i'll show you how to do it cli
<sgraham> wellll mthrfkr.
<flaccid> sgraham: xrandr --auto
<sgraham> should i first restart x and see?
<flaccid> sgraham: xrandr --mode 1600x1200 for example
<sgraham> its pretty quick on this bad boy.
<flaccid> sgraham: you could i guess. i just doubt it writes to the pref file. also i wouldn't mind seeing your xorg.conf anyway...
<sgraham> ok well things are still really streached out
<enmalizbeth> Have an MP3 player which shows up as a regular mounted drive. Is it possible to have amarok recognize it somehow, and manage syncing of playlists. It's capable of MTP but that seems more trouble than what it's worth.
<sgraham> this is one of those wide screen deals.
<flaccid> enmalizbeth: you might get help easier on that in #amarok
<enmalizbeth> flaccid, thanks
<flaccid> sgraham: just an fyi http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2
<flaccid> np
<Daisuke_Ido> enmalizbeth: is that a sansa by chance?
<enmalizbeth> Daisuke_ido iriver clix
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<Daisuke_Ido> not sure then
<sgraham> flaccid: soo let me restart x and see how that works.
<sgraham> brb thanks for the help sofar by the way.
<enmalizbeth> Daisuke_ido, it should be the same thing as any other "mounted drive" player
<Daisuke_Ido> i was going to say, if it's a sansa, it won't handle standard m3u's
<Daisuke_Ido> should, yes
<Daisuke_Ido> but the sansa, while being a player of that type, will not use regular playlists (so i shoved rockbox on it :D)
<enmalizbeth> ouch!
<enmalizbeth> that isn't an option for me. The mp3 player belongs to a far less technical person (my wife), so my options are limited.
<enmalizbeth> I am TRYING to get her on linux, but I need to automate things for her as much as possible before I leave her with the machine
<sgraham> well guess what flaccid you were right..soo i need to set this with the cli?
<sgraham> oh and by the way things are not all squished as i first though
<sgraham> it seems the wide screen thing is just fine with that resolution
<flaccid> !autostart | sgraham
<ubottu> sgraham: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<sgraham> im sorry though i missed that bit about how to set it with the cli. it was like xrandr --mode geometry goes here?
<flaccid> thats probably going to be your best workaround
<flaccid> [15:12] <flaccid> sgraham: just an fyi http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2
<flaccid> [15:10] <flaccid> sgraham: xrandr --auto
<flaccid> [15:10] <flaccid> sgraham: xrandr --mode 1600x1200 for example
<sgraham> and you want me to make an autostart with that in it?
<flaccid> yeah thats what i would do ~/.kde/Autostart/resfix.sh (#!/bin/sh<break>xrandr --auto
<flaccid> )
<sgraham> that seems like a bit of a werid work around.   i mean how will that work when i try and extend my desktop to an external monitor?
<sgraham> i really need that feature.
<sgraham> is this sort of stuff fixed in hardy?
<flaccid> sgraham: i didn't know you do more than 1 monitor. the nvidia driver does not support xrandr 1.2 w/ extra displays, so it would have to be in xorg.conf (which you aint showd me yet) and we don't know what the problem is so dont know if a different kubuntu release would make a difference..
<sgraham> i am somewhat leary of upgrading though as we have some precisions with the same video card in them..and man they have to do some werid stuff to get this to run on those.
<sgraham> ok well let me get the xorg.conf to ya then..ill pastbin?
<flaccid> yeah. and let me know your lspci | grep -i vga
<sgraham> and ya the drive works fine in gnome and i have run it with external monitor already
<sgraham> extended desktop mode that is.
<flaccid> right, so how did you configure the multiple displays?
<sgraham> with the system tool.
<sgraham> form minitor..i just selected the second display, and told it the res of the monito and whammo extended desktop
<flaccid> in gnome?
<sgraham> ya
<sgraham> worked really well..i was actually impressed with gnome for the first time.
<flaccid> well if that writes to xorg.conf, we will see how it did it and what its using to do that and that could quite possibly be the problem for kde
<flaccid> yeah multiple monitors is not simple in linux because of lack of vendor support and gnome has better/more working gui frontends to manage it
<sgraham> ok you want the xorg first or the lspci | grep -i vga
<sgraham> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400M GS (rev a1)
<flaccid> cool
<sgraham> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15251/
<sgraham> crapload of dater there by the way.
<sgraham> hehehe
<flaccid> need the xorg.conf not the log..
<sgraham> oh sorry ya i just realized that hehehe
<flaccid> but that shows the problem it appears... see the validated modes
<sgraham> hold on getting it now.
<enmalizbeth> haven used KDE in a while
<enmalizbeth> I must say, it is very very very cool. very user friendly, a lot of cool apps
<flaccid> k rox just like ketamine
<stakh> hello, I've just installed kubuntu 8.04, and I would like to add additional users, but system settings does not show any option to that effect (User Management). I also checked the advanced tab, but no luck... What's wrong and what should I do?
<sgraham> ya i do
<BiteyBite> i cant get into the clock or the
<BiteyBite> +
<izzyb> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sgraham> weird... flaccid why are there 7 xorg.confs?
<sgraham> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15254/
<sgraham> thats the first one..from what i can tell.
<izzyb> xorg.conf is the only active one, the others are probably backups?
<sgraham> stakh: i always add user with adduser
<flaccid> there can only be file named a unique filename. they are different filenames - different versions of xorg.conf backedup/saved by the gui frontends
<sgraham> but im more familar with debian pure than this stuff.
<stakh> sgraham, is adduser a command line application?
<BiteyBite>  kubuntu........any idea what do i need to install to fix this?
<flaccid> stakh: goto kcontrol and do it there. if you are on kde3 it is in system settings as well
<sgraham> yes stakh
<sgraham> or do it ^^^^ way
<flaccid> stakh: the cli won't create a home by default which is why gui is recommended
<sgraham> flaccid: it wont?
<sgraham> adduser should create a home dir
<stakh> how do you get kcontrol? Is it the big K icon?
<flaccid> sgraham: on ubuntu its never done it for me :(
<sgraham> thats werid
<sgraham> skell must be different.
<flaccid> stakh: goto run program (alt+f2) and put in kcontrol . it should be in the menu as well in system or something
<ol--lo> stakh: alt+f2 --> kcontrol
<flaccid> yeah i don't know why ubuntu is like that
<sgraham> by the way flaccid thats how i created the user earlyer when we tested that.
<sgraham> with adduser.
<BiteyBite> how do i change time and other settings?......can any1 help me coz there is no options for getting into root mode in system settings its all greyed out..............any one plz help
<sgraham> wich may explain why nothing worked right for the user.
<sgraham> but it did allow them to log in..sooo hold on...
<flaccid> sgraham: checkout sudo useradd testuser & ls -l /home
<sgraham> no man..that worked fine
<stakh> there's no kcontrol in my computer (at least alt+f2 does not work, neither a konsole command). Should I use adept to get it?
<flaccid> sgraham: i just did that and obviously it didn't create a home...
<sgraham> it has all the stuff its supposed to have..i think i just need to add the user to the groups..for the desktop..you know sound..and whatnot
<flaccid> stakh: kde version?
<flaccid> BiteyBite: right clicking click on main panel | configure doesn't work?
<stakh> humm, how do I find that?
<stakh> (I mean, kde version)
<sgraham> any help..>> kdeversion
<sgraham> are you using konversation?
<flaccid> stakh: right click kmenu and then goto help | about
<flaccid> sgraham: problem with that is if its a kde4 app it will say kde4 and vice versa as libs installed...
<BiteyBite> flaccid: no im using kde4 in kubuntu 8.04
<stakh> ok, I got KDE 3.5.9
<flaccid> BiteyBite: wrong channel. goto #kubuntu-kde4
<navetz__> is the a way to copy from my local server to my remote server with ssh?
<flaccid> stakh: maybe you changed shortcut keys. might be windows key + r. anyway goto konsole and run kdesudo kcontrol &
<flaccid> navetz__: use sftp in konq, dolphin or krusader
<sgraham> or from command line would be like this...
<stakh> I get a command not found (after a request for a password)
<asobi> why does copying directories to external take so long? took over 90 minutes to copy 2.8GB
<flaccid> sgraham: most likely the modelines not compatible with the monitor. the gui/script probably put in wrong sync rates...
<Daisuke_Ido> asobi: USB?
<sgraham> scp /pathtofilegoeshere usernameonremotesystem@remotesystem:/pathtowhereyouwantfiletogo
<asobi> yea
<flaccid> stakh: one sec
<Daisuke_Ido> that's why.
<asobi> usb 2 should be fast
<sgraham> asobi: 2.8g via ssh?
<Daisuke_Ido> theoretically, usb can do 480mbps, but the reality is a whole lot slower
<flaccid> stakh: install it with adept or cli. the package name is kcontrol
<sgraham> damn dude...ya..its all encrypted
<sgraham> it will be slow
<asobi> 90 minutes slow?
<asobi> no
<asobi> not ssh
<asobi> simple cp
<sgraham> if you need to transfer something fast use nfs
<asobi> nfs?
<Daisuke_Ido> sgraham: nfs doesn't make a difference if he's copying from his pc to an external hard drive connected TO his pc via USB.
<sgraham> nfs i transfer 500 meg movies in 30 seconds on 100 meg
<Daisuke_Ido> no network involved here.
<sgraham> usb2 should be 12 megs per second.
<asobi> it's not
<sgraham> you using usb1?
<asobi> should be 2
<sgraham> i tranfer 1 gig with usb2 in about 60 seconds..
<asobi> yea well took me 90 for under 3
<asobi> 90 min, not seconds
<sgraham> ya thats weird..should be that slow
<sgraham> sounds like usb1 really
<sgraham> that would be about right for that
<ol--lo> this is totaly ot ... somebody know about mountain bike sizes ... is an 18 inch frame ok for a 192cm men
<stakh> ok, I installed kcontrol, and issued the kdesudo kcontrol & command. I went to system administration but still don't have user management?
<sgraham> ya just a bit
<flaccid> stakh: its under user management. use the search to find it quick
<stakh> the search yielded no results :(
<sgraham> sooooo  flaccid at this point what would you recommend for this werid...resolution thang?
<stakh> well, actually it gave me Browser Identification, which is not it
<flaccid> sgraham: you could try removing the modelines and let it do it auto. i kind of don't have time to go into detail with you but
<sgraham> by the way im looking at all the stuff available for gutsy...and its missing a few things im use to...like "tremulos for one"
<flaccid> stakh: weird one sec
<flaccid> tremulos is not free iirc
<sgraham> those are..ooo
<flaccid> ooo ?
<sgraham> soo i need to add not free repos?
<flaccid> !info tremulos
<ubottu> Package tremulos does not exist in hardy
<flaccid> !games | sgraham
<ubottu> sgraham: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<flaccid> it detailed above sgraham. they may have removed it from repos. also check packages.ubuntu.com and search
<flaccid> stakh: so in kdesudo systemsettings you have no user management in general tab either?
<flaccid> !info kuser
<ubottu> kuser (source: kdeadmin): KDE user/group administration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 233 kB, installed size 800 kB
<stakh> flaccid, what do you mean by general tab?
<flaccid> stakh: the first tab
<sgraham> hmm ok ill look into that
<sgraham> can i just add non-free on to main..like in the debian pure?
<flaccid> stakh: install the packages adduser and kuser and if that doesn't give user management in system settings just use kdesudo kuser
<stakh> what I see is an interface with 2 panes. On the left is a tree
<flaccid> sgraham: um add to main, um no
<sgraham> well you know like the subcats...main non-free
<flaccid> !repos | sgraham
<ubottu> sgraham: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<sgraham> i think i found it in the gui actually
<flaccid> ubuntu repos are different slightly
<stakh> I installed both adduser and kuser. Kuser gives me an error when starting (no password), and has no access to shadow folder (?). Do you know how should I configure it?
<flaccid> ah yeah you on gutsy not hardy so it might be there
<flaccid> stakh: goto konsole and run it with kdesudo kuser if it has error pastebin them please
<sgraham> ya there is something called univers hehehe
<enmalizbeth> any good SPSS (statisctical calculations, etc.) application-like alternatives for linux?
<sgraham> im getting it now
<stakh> flaccid, ok, no error this time! I'm going to try to add and user...
<flaccid> ok cool
<sgraham> soo flaccid how do i get the beryl effects in this?
 * flaccid sips jd
<flaccid> sgraham: is this gutsy you say?
 * sgraham sips 2buckchuck
<sgraham> ya
<flaccid> !compiz-fusion | sgraham
<ubottu> sgraham: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Daisuke_Ido> sgraham: you start by forgetting that beryl ever existed, because it doesn't now
<sgraham> werid it does for etch
<sgraham> but ok ill playy along
<Daisuke_Ido> sgraham: beryl and compiz remerged quite some time ago.
<flaccid> well beryl is dead. its still in debian because of their release cycle
<Daisuke_Ido> the beryl project is dead
<sgraham> ya...potato..potahto
<Daisuke_Ido> it's now compiz-fusion
<sgraham> soooo its compiz-fusion now
<Daisuke_Ido> yes
<sgraham> thanks for the info
<flaccid> np
 * flaccid goes back to building op server
<sgraham> flaccid: you build server with this?
 * sgraham is just curriouse
<flaccid> nah im a web dev.. and no my server isn't ubuntu :)
<noaXess> good moring
<stakh> flaccid, it seems like it worked! I'm going to log out to test the new user... Thank you and sgraham for the help! ;)
<sgraham> np
<flaccid> np
<noaXess> does anybody have knowhow or now a good plase, exept google, for racoon/setkey/ipsec?
<sgraham> flaccid: thats werid that you were cant create users with adduser.
<noaXess> .. a good place...
<flaccid> sgraham: i never said i can't. it just doesn't create a home by default.
<sgraham> ive always had probles with the user gui's adduser has never let me down.
<flaccid> well i use freebsd and the adduser script on that is awesome in comparison
<sgraham> thats what i mean..it did on this machine...its werd.
<sgraham> ya thats what the macs run on
<flaccid> but sgraham did you test my script for it. something else could create the /home/user if missing..
<flaccid> nah os x != bsd but a lot of it is derived from it
<sgraham> i remember about 2 years ago when i was looking at mac's, if you unamed them they actually read bsd
<flaccid> unamed?
<sgraham> uname -a
<sgraham> kernel was bsd.
<flaccid> hehe cool. yeah a lot from bsd which is from system iv and unix but yeah... ironically im on asus hardware which is what mac is as well..
<flaccid> yeah its kernel is very bsd-like
<sgraham> well they call it darwin now or someshtlikethat.
<sgraham> we are getting alot of them at the office now
<sgraham> ceo has one and tech officer has one now as well.
<sgraham> it kid loves his
<flaccid> well its not exactly darwin but yeah...
<flaccid> os x comes from darwin
<flaccid> a lot of freebsd in darwin
<sgraham> they said that this box im working on now is quicker than there mac's though..
<sgraham> dell inspiron with 4 gigs of ram
<sgraham> and centrino duos
<flaccid> the mascot is bsd daemon but a dif animal: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Hexley.png heh
<sgraham> nseries..its consumer level. but i loaded the thing up with ram and video..hehehe
<flaccid> well kubuntu will run faster than os x but not faster than freebsd/pc-bsd/freebsd-kde
<sgraham> when i tried bsd for a desktop i had a hard time with the lack of current ports.
<sgraham> i mean it was solid..but there just was not the "stuff" i needed for a desktop
<flaccid> not sure how long ago that was, but many ports now..
<flaccid> like?
<sgraham> server wise though..bsd..i dont think there is anything better.
<flaccid> totally
<sgraham> i dont think it was ever really focused on desktop like the other distros..and for a reason
<sgraham> ive seen bsd servers with uptime over 3 years
<flaccid> its not aimed at the masses. but this is where pc-bsd comes in
<sgraham> ive never seen that on any other distro.
<flaccid> yeah all my servers and client's servers idle very nicely and uptime more than a linux server
<sgraham> ive also heard that if you build a bsd based router it will handle generally 3 times the data a vanilla linux kernel will handle before melting hehehe
<flaccid> yeah doesn't suprise me. checkout m0n0wall ..
<sgraham> but ive never seen a debian based router melt and we hanld prety hefty amounts of data.
<flaccid> anything but windows really
<noaXess> does anybody have knowhow or now a good place, exept google, for racoon/setkey/ipsec?
<sgraham> windows is such a joke these days
<sgraham> speaking of wich...whats your fav on the vmware issue
<flaccid> always has been, but we should talk about this in #kubuntu-offtopic
<sgraham> i have to run a windows box just to log into the l2tp vpn they have.(wich i think we will be replaceing with openvpn soon)
<sgraham> i was using kqemu on the etch box..
<sgraham> worked great.. but i see virtualbox uses that as its core and has seemless scripts for it and everything.
<noaXess> sgraham: what about crossover?
<noaXess> instead fo vbox?
<noaXess> i use both.. but crossover is really funny.. and usefull for some win apps
<flaccid> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<noaXess> oka flaccid it was just for information :)
<noaXess> whats the way to get my current ip adress over a command?
<sgraham> i have to create these test enviroments..so i have to sim the entire os vm works great for that
<sgraham> ifconfog
<sgraham> ifconfig
<sgraham> sorry..probably sudo ifconfig
<noaXess> sgraham: :) i need only my current ip of the current active interface.. not all the information
<sgraham> man ifconfig
<sgraham> its in there
<sgraham> ifconfig eth0
<sgraham> or...well...whatever man it. you can do alot of stuff with ifconfig
<noaXess> sgraham: sorry.. but.. you don't understand.. i need only the ipadresse.. not all the interface information..
<sgraham> ok
<noaXess> jaust eg: 10.10.10.10 or what ever.. without other statistic, mac, netmask,...
<sgraham> use grep
<flaccid> you read man ifconfig already, that was fast :)
<tony_> anyone know why desktop icons don't function like normal on kde 4 like extracting archives?
<noaXess> i need it for a script..
<romunov_> how do i revert back to 7.10 after i've upgraded to 8.04?
<flaccid> tony_: #kubuntu-kde4 please
<noaXess> flaccid: i read it befor asking here.
<noaXess> thats the was, isn't it?
<sgraham> hes a fast reader
<sgraham> ifconfig | grep inet addr
<sgraham> pretty sure you can get exactly what you need with ifconfig though
<flaccid> ip addr list eth0 |grep "inet " |cut -d' ' -f6|cut -d/ -f1
<dwidmann_laptop> ip address show device | grep inet
<joned> haaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<flaccid> *coff*
<sgraham> damn dude
<sgraham> hehehe
<noaXess> flaccid: okay.. and that was in man ifconfig?
<sgraham> i think just the --address would have done it though
<flaccid> noaXess: no i did it an alternate way
<sgraham> google?
<flaccid> this will work as well. ifconfig eth0 | grep 'inet addr:' | cut -d: -f2 | awk '{ print $1}'
<flaccid> iirc other unixes can do it but doesn't seem like linux can
<bibstha> hi i have a hacked box ithink
<noaXess> flaccid: seee what i mean.. in man ifconfig there are only options to manupulate the interface..
<noaXess> sgraham: cool answer
<noaXess> sorry.. bevor i ask here.. i rtfm and google okay?
<flaccid> sweet
<bibstha> its connecting to some server at port 6667
<bibstha> weird
<joned> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, i need help
<bibstha> can someone help me?
<flaccid> noaXess: yeah thats what it is for
<sgraham> new question..does the new compiz-watever itscalled have a manager so i can play with fancy settins and whatnot..(because compiz is installed already and i want to dink with the cube bros)
<flaccid> bibstha: netstat -tap | grep 6667
<Schorfi> 6667 is the port for freenode
<flaccid> sgraham: ccsm its in the the link for !compiz-fusion
<flaccid> yeah its most likely irc..
<tomas1986> hey all
<bibstha> yes Schorfi but im watching it on a server :( not my pc
<flaccid> bibstha: the command i gave will tell you the process
<tomas1986> hey guys what programing language like Visual basic is used on linux
<bibstha> flaccid: i did -tupan
<bibstha> flaccid tcp        0      0 202.51.76.11:57685      80.248.208.114:6667     ESTABLISHED 32134/httpd
<bibstha> oops sorry guys
<sgraham> ccsm?
<tomas1986> ??
<bibstha> flaccid: http://pastebin.com/m939e011
<sgraham> nevermind i found it thanks
<flaccid> bibstha: ok so its a webserver doing it likely apache
<bibstha> flaccid: why would apache connect to 6667? there is also a perl script
<flaccid> bibstha: because someone set it up to do so.
<bibstha> flaccid: :( someone with wrong intension i guess, which room to discuss security?
<dwidmann_laptop> tomas1986: like visual basic? Can't say I can think of anything that meets that particular description
<bibstha> imo this is OT here.
<flaccid> bibstha: there is none.
<tomas1986> so dont know any programing language's like C++ etc
<flaccid> linux is no going to help physical access..
<afief> Will KDE 4.1 be backported to Ubuntu 8.04?
<bibstha> flaccid: umm :(
<flaccid> afief: maybe. you could try asking in #kubuntu-kde4
<dwidmann_laptop> tomas1986: If you want something simple to play with, why not try python or ruby (there are QT bindings available for those, so you can make a gui with those as well)
<flaccid> tomas1986: yeah c++ mainly
<sgraham> weird the controls for the cube are ...were
<sgraham> ?
<flaccid> sgraham: help is in #compiz-fusion
<tomas1986> no its not to make GUI its just so i can write my programs in both linux and windows
<dwidmann_laptop> tomas1986: you're in luck then, QT is cross platform :)
<afief> flaccid:  thanks I will
<tomas1986> realy
<flaccid> tomas1986: doesn't have to be for a gui. you can write gui, tui and cli programs in both windows with c++ or c++/qt4
<flaccid> there is much flexibilty with the languages now in environments/build suites
 * afief thinks qt got the best API out of all the GUI libs he's seen
<flaccid> eg. you could do kde apps for both windows and linux no problem in visual studio c++ :)
<tomas1986> ok so is there an easy way to install python as i am still new to linux
<flaccid> !python
<ubottu> Factoid python not found
<ubunturos> tomas1986: sudo apt-get install python
<flaccid> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.5.2-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 137 kB, installed size 600 kB
<flaccid> should already be there tomas1986
<ubunturos> hmm, yes
<tomas1986> where would i find it then
<ubunturos> tomas1986: in konsole's File menu
<ubunturos> err, session menu, tomas1986
<flaccid> tomas1986:  run the command python in konsole..
<tomas1986> ok then what
<flaccid> learn python
<dwidmann_laptop> tomas1986: you might be interested in the "diveintopython" package
<ubunturos> there you go, tomas1986, it is an interactive shell. your introduction to python is a one line program :)
<flaccid> which is outside of the scope of this support channel
<sgraham> woooow its installed and workifying...its like desktop on acid..hehehe
<ubunturos> tomas1986: www.python.org/doc - Learn using the tutorial, if you wish to
<tomas1986> cool thanks guys
<_exp_> anyone have any links for an ATI Remote Wonder in 8.04
<flaccid> whats a remote wonder?
<flaccid> !nickchange
<ubottu> Factoid nickchange not found
<flaccid> don't change nicks!
<flaccid> HRshovinstuff: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=ati+remote+wonder+ubuntu&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<flaccid> google first :)
<HRshovinstuff> remote wonder is a usb RF remote that provides mouse and keyboard input
<flaccid> cool
<HRshovinstuff> yeah it's nice because my computer is my tv
<flaccid> yeah my lcd is better than my tv but i need a couch in the studio heh
<HRshovinstuff> It's weird that it worked before i formatted and reinstalled the same exact version of Ubuntu and now it doesn't
<sgraham> oook now how do i disable compiz
<sgraham> jesus..talk about a bit much
<flaccid> sgraham: kwin --replace &
<HRshovinstuff> flaccid gee thanks for your google link lawl
<HRshovinstuff> like i couldn't figure out how to type into google
<flaccid> then why didn't you?
<HRshovinstuff> i have been for hours
<flaccid> there seems to be some helpful results like the first one..
<jd_> When I right click on my panel instead of getting all the normal options i just get a help option, can someone help me to where i can at least configure my panel?
<flaccid> i think you need to unlock it first jd_
<HRshovinstuff> i just don't get it when I use lsmod i can see ati_remote in the list but it's not workin
<jd_> i don't get an option to unlock anything.  all the options you normally get when you right click or gone and i can only select the things in the help menu
<flaccid> HRshovinstuff: check dmesg and logs in /var/log/messages etc.
<flaccid> jd_: submit a bug, i'll see if i can find the command to get there
<jd_> flaccid: thanks for the help i got to the configuration through the kde control center so i'm happy for now
<flaccid> ok np
<flaccid> jd_: the command is kcmshell panel
<jd_> flaccid: thanks i'll remember that
<flaccid> np
<JackWinter> i use chrt to set priorities of a couple of interrupt handlers, i tried to help someone with a plain ubuntu system, and they seem not to have processes call IRQ-17 etc..?  any idea what they are called in ubuntu ?
<serenity> hi there
<serenity> re
<serenity> a glxinfo|grep render give me this: Error: glXCreateContext failed
<serenity> my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15268/
<flaccid> serenity: can you paste all of glxinfo please
<serenity> serenity@home:~$ glxinfo|grep render
<serenity> Error: glXCreateContext failed
<serenity> that's all
<flaccid> ok thats it nw
<jaakkome> Is this a place where you can ask for help with basic things in Kubuntu?
<flaccid> dpkg -l | grep -i vga please serenity
<flaccid> jaakkome: yep
<serenity> ii  xserver-xorg-video-vga                     1:4.1.0-8                                   X.Org X server -- VGA display driver
<flaccid> serenity: sorry i mean lspci | grep -i vga
<serenity> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600M GT (rev a1)
<flaccid> serenity: which ubuntu version?
<jaakkome> Okay... I'm trying to add the public_html directory of my uni account to my desktop as a network folder
<serenity> flaccid: hardy, up-to-date
<jaakkome> I can connect to the uni account via the ftp-client without problems, but the network folder wizard doesn't want to connect to it
<flaccid> serenity: pastebin dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia; dpkg -l | grep restricted | uname -a;
<serenity> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15271/
<jaakkome> It doesn't give much to work with, just a "Unable to connect to server. Please check your settings..."
<stdin> flaccid: did you mean that last |
<stdin> ?
<flaccid> oops. serenity: pastebin dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia; dpkg -l | grep restricted; uname -a;
<flaccid> thanks stdin
<stdin> :)
<JackWinter> or are all the irq handlers dispatched by a demon like ksoftirqd/0 under ubuntu ?
<serenity> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15272/
<flaccid> serenity: you used envy?
 * jussi01 didnt know you could have both nvidia drivers installed at the same time...
<serenity> flaccid: one time, but it made just nonsense, so i installed the nvidia beta drivers from their site
<serenity> it removed the envy stuff before
<flaccid> yeah you may also need that for that model card depending on the id
<serenity> it=and
<flaccid> serenity: well google says with this problem solution is to reinstall driver
<serenity> flaccid: so what does this mean to me?
<serenity> ok
<flaccid> i would also purge the rcs of those nvidia pkgs
<jaakkome> I added a desktop shortcut to access the files in my uni account, "dolphin sftp://username@host"
<jaakkome> it works ok, but starts at the / of the whole server
<jaakkome> how can I get it to default to my home dir?
<SlimeyPete> "sftp://username@host/path/to/home/dir" might work?
<inteliwasp> what do i need to do to get java to run fully in ff3 b5?
<inteliwasp> the java test does not run
<jaakkome> heh, it worked, doh :]
<jaakkome> I might've even been able to figure that one out by myself if given an hour or two!
<SlimeyPete> :)
<dwidmann_laptop> holy crud .... my laptop cpu is at 80C right now ....
<larsivi> Flash embedded in konqueror seems to hang/steal keyboard input once I start interacting with the flash app - anyone else encountered this?
<larsivi> I recently upgraded to hardy
<dwidmann_laptop> that sounds like a relatively normal behavior, I mean, there are flash apps around that require the use of the keyboard, if you're interacting with it, it probably will try to steal the keyboard, wouldn't it?
<larsivi> dwidmann_laptop: right, and beyond that, focus is stolen, and beyond moving the mouse, the only other thing working is pulling down yakuake with F12
<larsivi> dwidmann_laptop: in practice, only a restart of X seems to be possible
<dwidmann_laptop> larsivi: ah, I suppose that would be a bit more of a problem
<larsivi> :)
<larsivi> for instance watching a youtube video cause an immediate hang
<dwidmann_laptop> larsivi: fun, fun, whihc version of konqueror are you using?
<larsivi> 3.5.9
<dwidmann_laptop> larsivi: and what does this tell you ------ apt-cache policy konqueror | grep "\*\*\*"
<patrick__> hi
<dwidmann_laptop> hi
<patrick__> na wie gehts
<patrick__> ist einer dA
<geek> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<patrick__> hallo einer da
<larsivi> dwidmann_laptop: *** 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu7.2 0
<ol--lo> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Choreboy> Can someone tell me why adept updated the various things it upgrades, and now my LILO has an extra boot option?
<geek> Choreboy: it installed the latest kernel
<geek> o0
<Choreboy> so LinuxOLD is my older kernel?
<geek> people still use lilo?
<geek> provbably
<dwidmann_laptop> larsivi: did you have this problem with Hardy when it was first released? Maybe it's a problem with the recent Hardy upgrades?
<Choreboy> I had to use lilo in order to use XFS
<geek> grub sticks the new one on top, and keeps the version numbers
<Choreboy> Hardy was my first install
<Choreboy> I can't use grub with XFS file system
<dwidmann_laptop> Choreboy: you could just use a seperate /boot partition (maybe something like ext2), that's what I do.
<patrick__> spilk cermen
<patrick__> hi ibrahim
<Choreboy> more partitions. I have root, home, and swap.
<dwidmann_laptop> Choreboy: more partitions? You bet :D
<larsivi> dwidmann_laptop: I didn't upgrade to hardy immediately, and so I can't really answer properly on that question - I don't normally interact with flash apps every day
<Choreboy> root and home are xfs, swap is....whatever it is.
<makdaknife> Choreboy: http://oss.sgi.com/projects/xfs/faq.html#grubwork
<geek> swap is swap
<dwidmann_laptop> Choreboy: I think my /boot partition is about 150MB .... that's how big I made it, and it's more than big enough
<dwidmann_laptop> Wait, 133MB, and I've used 42M
<Choreboy> oh! well I could probably make some room there. I dual-boot with windows and I definitely note I need more than 40gb for my purposes
<larsivi> dwidmann_laptop: one thing that has caused me some other problems was testing KDE4 which is now uninstalled - for instance KDM seems to have lost its keyboard settings (norwegian keyboard), and Alt+F2 doesn't pop up the runner
<Choreboy> makdaknife: Thanks, but at install time, the install CD specifically told me to use lilo instead of grub
<Choreboy> I guess it was still an issue back then
<dwidmann_laptop> Seems Hardy uses 0.97.* .... I wonder if it really is fixed.
<dwidmann_laptop> and if it is, the installer needs to be corrected.
<Choreboy> the installer yelled at me and told me to use the alternate install cd instead of the live cd
<dwidmann_laptop> Wow, I wonder who they go to do the voice acting ..... hehehehe
<Choreboy> Mr. Roboto, why?
<dwidmann_laptop> lol
<Choreboy> After he told me, I said "Domo arrigato, Mr. Roboto."
<makdaknife> :-)
<Choreboy> so, quick poll... how many partitions do you folks have, and what are the partitions?
<sigma_1234> stdin: are the kde4.1 beta1 packages going to be ready today?
<geek> 2
<geek> well 3
<Choreboy> root, home, swap?
<geek> root home and storage/windows
<Choreboy> ahhh
<geek> oh and swap, its hardly used tho
<stdin> sigma_1234: maybe for intrepid
<dwidmann_laptop> lets see, I've got five on my laptop, home, swap, boot, storage, swap
<sigma_1234> stdin: and the hardy ones?
<geek> dwidmann_laptop: 2 swap?
<Choreboy> when you hibernate, does it write out to swap or does it write elsewhere?
<stdin> sigma_1234: we need to check if it's possible to backport yet
<dwidmann_laptop> geek: oops, I knew something looked funny there
<Choreboy> well if you put it that way I have 5. Root, home, swap, windows, virtual/swap
<dwidmann_laptop> home, swap. /, boot, storage, there we go
<Choreboy> storage is fat?
<sigma_1234> stdin: where is the intrepid os in any case?
<geek> Choreboy: NTFS for me ;p
<stdin> sigma_1234: intrepid is the development version that will become 8.10
<Choreboy> I keep hearing all this "Fat for all access" but NTFS fragments much less than fat, so why not use NTFS for the storage?
<dwidmann_laptop> my desktop has .... /media/windows, /, /home, /media/storage, /boot, no swap, and room for more stuff.
<Choreboy> dwidmann_laptop: unpartitioned space?
<larsivi> dwidmann_laptop: but I guess the conclusion is that my problems are not commonly known?
<dwidmann_laptop> Choreboy: yeah ... plan to play with somet things later on
<dwidmann_laptop> larsivi: well, I've not encountered it
<dwidmann_laptop> larsivi: then again, I just upgraded again tonight, lets see if things are working still, shall we?
<larsivi> dwidmann_laptop: would be swell :)
<Choreboy> Anyway if anyone knows anything about hibernation... if I use up enough ram that it has to use some swap space, and then try to hibernate, it will not.
<Choreboy> is it attempting to write out the ram contents to the swap space for hibernation?
<Choreboy> my spap is about 3/4 the size of my ram
<Choreboy> swap even
<larsivi> dwidmann_laptop: http://www.dagbladet.no/magasinet/2008/05/27/536434.html - the monty python clip on the top here was the last to cause a hang for me
<Choreboy> "This... is an ex-parrot"
<dwidmann_laptop> Choreboy: that's exactly what it does, it dumps the contents of your ram to swap, so your swap needs to be at least as big as your ram, probably bigger, if you want to hibernate
<larsivi> Choreboy: it is only resting
<Choreboy> larsivi: only resting its eyes? :-)
<larsivi> hehe
<Choreboy> dwidmann_laptop: ok that is what I thought. It attempts to hibernated, then wacky things happen with the video card and it takes me back to the login
<Choreboy> if I close some programs to free up ram, it's more than happy to hibernate correctly.
<p_masho> any ideas why its not picking up my usk stick? but the mouse is usb and that works?
<dwidmann_laptop> larsivi: well, for me, nothign has hung, and I'm still typing
 * p_masho oops                                                ^usb memory stick
<larsivi> dwidmann_laptop: lucky you :)
<Choreboy> Any way I can increase my swap size?
<dwidmann_laptop> Choreboy: well, resizing the partition and using mkswap on the partition afterwards should do the trick
<Choreboy> is there a gui app to help with resizing? I don't know what mkswap is but I'll read up on that.
<romunov_> gwenview has many plugins
<dwidmann_laptop> Choreboy: IMO gparted is the best gui around, but qtparted is also functiona nd has less dependencies
<Choreboy> dwidmann_laptop: You seem fairly knowledable, been at this long?
<Choreboy> knowledgable even.
<Choreboy> my spelling ability definitely decreases teh further away from my bedtime I get.
<dwidmann_laptop> Umm, a few years
<dwidmann_laptop> well spent, of course :)
<larsivi> dwidmann_laptop: I guess I should try to repair the konq-nsplugins package, but I never remember the appropriate apt command
<Choreboy> Hardy is my first venture into linux and I must say I love it. It seems to run so much faster and smoother than xp on my laptop
<Choreboy> I'd like to learn kubuntu a fair amount, then try out different distros once I've got a firm grasp
<dwidmann_laptop> larsivi: maybe something like sudo apt-get install --reinstall konqueror-nsplugins
<larsivi> lets try
<Choreboy> Alright I should have been in bed hours ago. I need to repair my spelling ability so I thank you and bid you all adieu.
<dwidmann_laptop> night Choreboy
<abhinav> list
<candan> hi
<candan> how can i do fix klear for turksat 1c 42e?
<one> hi u am dick
<larsivi> dwidmann_laptop: it now works (after I had to do another X restart) :)
<dwidmann_laptop> larsivi: good to hear that it's working :)
<candan> how can i do fix klear for turksat 1c 42e?
<ocs> hi. is there a way to know in which dev package (in apt list) is included someheader.h ?  thnks
<dwidmann_laptop> ocs: you could use "apt-file search", but you'll need to install apt-file first - that will work for all, for ones you know are already installed you can use "dpkg -S filename.h" instead
<ocs> thnks dwidmann_laptop
<al3x4ndr3> is there any application capable the record the desktopn and the video player playing?
<al3x4ndr3> or any way to get that?
<dwidmann_laptop> !info recordmydesktop | al3x4ndr3
<ubottu> al3x4ndr3: recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.6-1 (hardy), package size 45 kB, installed size 136 kB
<al3x4ndr3> thanks
<ocs> dwidmann_laptop: i have installed apt-file . but when i search for someheader.h (apt-file search someheader.h), which surely exists, it doesn't give me anything
<dwidmann_laptop> ocs: you probably need to run "apt-file update" first
<ocs> dwidmann_laptop: done but: E: Can't write in /var/cache/apt/apt-file: no suche file or directory
<dwidmann_laptop> ocs: that could be a problem, does it do that if you use sudo?
<dwidmann_laptop> also, try mking the dir manually
<ocs> dwidmann_laptop: it seems to work in this way
<al3x4ndr3> dwidmann_laptop: I try to save the record... I select the path.. but.. don't work... any bug know in Hardy?
<dwidmann_laptop> al3x4ndr3: it doesn't seem to like sound very well, at least, it always bugs out on me when I try to record and there is sound playing
<dwidmann_laptop> dunno how to fix ....
<al3x4ndr3> mmmmm
<al3x4ndr3> ok thanks
<ol--lo> al3x4ndr3: sometime google helps ... http://news.softpedia.com/news/Screencast-Guide-Capure-Your-Linux-Desktop-on-Video-42626.shtml
<al3x4ndr3> but... don't record the video player.. playing..
<dwidmann_laptop> hmm?
<dwidmann_laptop> it *should*. I've done it before ..... worth noting - I was using the xv for the vo driver in the player.
<dsdf> how do I prevent a specific app from auto-starting after I logged out while it was running?
<ol--lo> close it
<dsdf> no, i'm looking for a configuration for this
<dwidmann_laptop> dsdf: either close it before logging out, or set the session style to blank or saved (it defaults to "previous" session)
<dsdf> where do I set that?
<dwidmann_laptop> dsdf: systemsettings, advanced tab, session manager
<Piojoo> Would someone please guide me? i want to install compiz on ubuntu hardy with KDE4
<dsdf> thank you
<ol--lo> looking for trouble Piojoo :)
<Piojoo> ol--lo: can that make any problems?
<Pennycook> Piojoo: Why do you want to install Compiz on KE4?
<Pennycook> KDE*
<ol--lo> kde4 is not 100% stabel ... give it a try ... but i can't help you with that you might try the kde4 and compiz-fusion #
<ol--lo> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ol--lo> !kde4
<ol--lo> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Piojoo> i already tried it... i was using KDE3 and installed compiz and then installed KDE4 and it worked perfectly... but now i had to format my hard drive and i installed kubuntu once again, but just with KDE4...
<ol--lo> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<Piojoo> yes?
<Pennycook> Piojoo: The reason I ask is that KDE4 has desktop effects built in by default.
<Piojoo> Pennycook: ok, how do i activate them? :S
<Pennycook> In your K Menu, System Settings > Desktop > Desktop Effects.  Then there's a checkbox.  It doesn't quite have everything that Compiz has yet (no desktop cube or wobbly windows for example) but they are being introduced in 4.1
<ActionParsnip> why would you want wobbly windows?
<flaccid> because they can be effective if set right ie. throwing windows left or right
<ActionParsnip> just right click decoration -> move to desktop X
<ActionParsnip> i can see why the throwing is handy
<ActionParsnip> just seems like compiz is all people want kubuntu for and its so much more
<flaccid> 1 click, not two
<flaccid> i thought the same ActionParsnip until one day
<Piojoo> no... i actually want kubuntu because of KDE, i prefer it rather than gnome... but compiz is cool too :P
<chuso> Hi :) First of all sorry for my english
<ActionParsnip> i use kubuntu and now feather linux (check it out :)) for stability and simplicity
<deviouz> Hi! can someone please help me with GRUB?
<chuso> I have just "safe-upgraded" kubuntu. Now, many apps doesn't work: kopete doesn't try to connect to any network, kontact doesn't start, etc. Do you know any open issue about this?
<ActionParsnip> wassup deviouz
<deviouz> Hi man!
<flaccid> chuso: nope. run the from konsole and see what the errors are
<deviouz> well, I installed kubuntu and after that, there is some problem with GRUB
<flaccid> !doesnt work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<flaccid> can only help with a problem if we know what it is :)
<deviouz> after reboot it say GRUB loading stage 1,5 please wait error 17?
<ActionParsnip> deviouz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<deviouz> thanks,
<deviouz> one quick question,
<ActionParsnip> ?
<deviouz> how do I remove it from the disc?
<ActionParsnip> remove what?
<deviouz> I formatted deleted the partition ,and fdisk mbr but it's still there, lol:P
<chuso> flaccid: hehe the problems are kopete doesn't try to establish connection with any network, and kontact doesn't start. From konsole kontact outputs nothing (Really nothing)
<deviouz> remove GRUB
<flaccid> deviouz: This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
<flaccid> deviouz: see http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml
<deviouz> thanks:) will have a look
<flaccid> !bugs | deviouz
<ubottu> deviouz: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<flaccid> oops ^^ that was for you chuso
<ActionParsnip> deviouz: d if=/dev/null of=/dev/sdX bs=512 count=1 will remove the partition table
<flaccid> deviouz: what do you remove you fdisk mbr ?
<ActionParsnip> deviouz: dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sdX bs=446 count=1 will remove mbr
<deviouz> yes sure, but I dont think this is a bug
<flaccid> deviouz: can you let us know what you actually want to do. i thought you wanted to fix the error.
<madein_Turkey> Hii
<ActionParsnip> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-uninstall-grub/
<ActionParsnip> hi madein_Turkey
<flaccid> deviouz: sorry that was for chus
<flaccid> chuso
<ActionParsnip> deviouz: those are extreme commands, use with caution
<deviouz> ok I try
<deviouz> flaccid, I did the old dos command "fdisk  /mbr" but that didnt work:P
<deviouz> I pressume grub is installed elsewhere
<flaccid> deviouz: still havnt let us know what you are trying to achieve..
<deviouz> oh, maybe I explained badly,
<chuso> flaccid: sorry I was getting coke :) So, if its a bug... should I notify it anywhere?
<deviouz> I try again
<deviouz> cant bot any OS cus of grub still is on my disc, and I want to remove it
<deviouz> but how?
<deviouz> I deleted the partition and formatted twice, and even deleter mbr, but its still there?
<deviouz> even if I make a new partition and try to install any other OS, I get this error msg GRUB loading Error 17
<flaccid> !bugs | chuso
<ubottu> chuso: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<deviouz> you understand my bad english flaccid?:P
<chuso> thanks a lot flaccid! :)
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> deviouz: please see http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-legacy-faq.en.html#q12
<geek__> i'm trying to run a dvd on kaffeine, and i get a popup saying that libdvdcss2 isn't installed
<flaccid> you install the boot loader for the os you are going to use deviouz
<SlimeyPete> !css
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<geek__> i know for a fact it is, and the script they told me to run dosen't help
<deviouz> oki, thank you
<flaccid> deviouz: if its windows better do a fixmbr and fixboot and fdisk /mbr
<geek__> SlimeyPete: its installed tho
<flaccid> geek__: ubuntu version?
<geek__> flaccid: hardy
<geek__> i've got the medibuntu repos, and am sure libdvdcss2 is installed
<flaccid> !info libdvdread3 | geek__
<ubottu> geek__: libdvdread3 (source: libdvdread): library for reading DVDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-8ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 57 kB, installed size 196 kB
<geek__> flaccid: already there
<geek__> it seems to work with VLC, so i guess i can use that for now
<flaccid> geek__: yeah i was going to suggest vlc and submit a bug
<geek__> flaccid: might it be cause i'm running an ISO on kaffeine directly?
<flaccid> no idea. but i notices some undesirable behaviour similar to this in kaffeine of this version
<geek_> erf
<mooper> grr, the shift, ctrl and caps lock keysd arent working11
<mooper> ﻿grr, the shift, ctrl and caps lock keysd arent working, anyone any ideas why not/
<Piojoo> would someone please tell me how to mount an *.ISO file?
<flaccid> !iso | Piojoo
<ubottu> Piojoo: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Piojoo> flaccid:thx
<flaccid> np
<sigma_1234> in the acpi-support file what is the spindown time on battery option for?
<bob__> hello
<bob__> when I'm on the login screen I loop back on it when I enter my password. Why?
<bob__> right problems?
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> I tried KDE 4.0.4 with the kubuntu packages, but it is a complete failure. can someone help me ?
<flaccid> gribouille: what do i help with?
<gribouille> flaccid, getting KDE 4.0.4 to work
<flaccid> for that, i would need to know why it doesn't work
<gribouille> flaccid, when I launch kde 4, the 'about kde' dialog tells me the kde version is 4.0.3
<luke_> hello everyone, can anybody tell me what command shows me my pci id for wireless card? i need to use ndiswrapper
<flaccid> gribouille: pastebin dpkg -l | grep -i kde4 please
<flaccid> how exactly did you initiate the upgrade, gribouille?
<flaccid> btw gribouille this is kde4... i will help you in #kubuntu-kde4
<gribouille> flaccid, with adept_updater
<flaccid> gribouille: but what did you upgrade exactly?
<flaccid> just clicked upgrade button?
<gribouille> flaccid, let me show you the result of dpkg -l | grep -i kde4
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> gribouille: #kubuntu-kde4 . this is for kde3 this channel.
<SitUbuntuSit> how do i install a kdm theme. going to login manager in system settings doesn't have a means that i see to add a theme
<Dr_willis> !kdmtheme
<ubottu> To customize your !KDM theme, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu - However, see http://subtrnl.homelinux.com/kdmtheme.html for working around bug #132723 (http://tinyurl.com/2prhgc)
<SitUbuntuSit> thanks Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> Theres a kdmtheme control panel tool. I was thinking you ran it as root and drug/dropped them in there.
<Dr_willis> drug :) heh
<Dr_willis> dragged?
<SitUbuntuSit> yes Dr_willis, I used that, but it didn't change the theme. I'll check out the links :)
<Dr_willis> you MUST restat the kdm service Ibeliuve for it to change themes
<Dr_willis> restart
<Dr_willis> I think.... :)
<SitUbuntuSit> ok, thanks
<drkns_> hello
<drkns_> anyone care to answer and openofffice question?
<ubunturos> !ask | drkns_,
<ubottu> drkns_,: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<drkns_> i have arange of numbers and i want to count them lets say it will count and tell me there are 5 number 13 in the range
<drkns_> i want to count each number in the range
<drkns_> i use countif but everytime i copy it for another number it chnages the range
<drkns_> i want the range to be constant for each number
<drkns_> ok anyone answer besides a bullshit bot
<flaccid> !enter | drkns_
<ubottu> drkns_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<flaccid> !language | drkns_
<ubottu> drkns_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kalib> Hey guys..anyone here uses virtualbox?
<flaccid> drkns_: there is #openoffice.org
<drkns_> thx flaccid
<jussi01> !anyone | kalib
<ubottu> kalib: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Boohbah> !flaccid
<ubottu> Factoid flaccid not found
<flaccid> np
<Boohbah> omg!
<ubuntu_> hey
<ubuntu_> oii
<ubuntu_> helllooooo
<Dr_willis> Hmm>
<giacomo> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Bauldrick> I have many files beginning VA - .....House . From commandline how can I select which one I want to enter (its not happy with space and they all end the same)
<nosrednaekim> Bauldrick: put a \ where the space is...
<nosrednaekim> and hit tab again.
<Bauldrick> that didn't work?
<nosrednaekim> it should... hum
<Bauldrick> this is on a remote box ssh into
<nosrednaekim> is it running a bash shell?
<Bauldrick> yep
<mr-y> Hi to all! Who can tell to me what shit occurs with ICQ? Not in Ubuntu, in general!
<nosrednaekim> Bauldrick: well, that works for me here...
<mr-y> ... I'm from Russia... and it does not work for all my friends... shit!
<mr-y> Goodbye)
<liam> sudo code to get compiz-kde
<liam> ?
<ubunturos> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<DeepThought> is there a way to get several windows open (two watch more than one channel) in konversation (like 'detach chat'  in Kopete) ?
<nosrednaekim> DeepThought: I don't think so..
<DeepThought> nosrednaekim: maybe in kde4 /
<DeepThought> ?
<nosrednaekim> there is no kde4 konqueror
<nosrednaekim> only thing I've seen that can do that is Quassel
<nosrednaekim> which is a qt4 client
<DeepThought> nosrednaekim: quassel ?  how' s that ?
<Piojoo> sorry, how do i choose the default programs that Kubuntu should run at startup? (kubuntu hardy KDE4 mix)
<nosrednaekim> Piojoo: add them to ~/.kde4/Autostart
<nosrednaekim> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<DeepThought> nosrednaekim: ok; does it have options to chnge the look and to hide server messages like konversation ?
<DeepThought> nosrednaekim: andah... where can I get it ?   Can' t find it in adept
<nosrednaekim> you have to compile it.,
<nosrednaekim> and I don't know about hiding messages, but its under heavy development.
<alvaro> esto q es
<cnstarz> how do i stop Konversation from startnig up everytime i log in?
<DeepThought> nosrednaekim: hm...  think I' ll settle for konversation for #kubuntu with kopee for #ubuntu then...
<clau30> anyone know how to fix the nspluginviewer crash in konqueror?
<nosrednaekim> ok
<clau30> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<DeepThought> cnstarz: you have to really quit it, from the file menu or by right click on the icon in systrauy
<cnstarz> DeepThought: i tried that,but it still comes back up when i log back in.
<cnstarz> and, how doi find out what version of kde im using
<DeepThought> cnstarz: maybe it' s in the autostart folder; try starting with a clean session or empty the .kde/autostart folder
<maduser> cnstarz: did you turn off your computer while it was in?
<maduser> cnstarz:did you turn off your computer while konverssation was running?
<DeepThought> cnstarz: if you didn' t install kde4 on purpose it' s most probably 3.5
<cnstarz> nope
<maduser> k
<ubunturos> cnstarz: for any application, you can click the Help Menu -> About KDE to find the version of KDE currently running on your comptuer
<ubunturos> s / comptuer / computer
<cnstarz> cool, thanks
<cnstarz> i thought kubuntu 8.04 came with kde4
<cnstarz> guess not
<SlimeyPete> 8.04 Remix comes with kde4
<cnstarz> ohhhhhhhh
<ubunturos> cnstarz: it does, but you seem to have installed the one with KDE 3.5.9
<DeepThought> cnstarz: nope, only if you get th special kde4 remix version
<cnstarz> gotcha, makes more sense
<SlimeyPete> standard 8.04 does not but you can install the kde4 packages if you want.
<DeepThought> cnstarz: 4 issss pretty coool
<ubunturos> and may be, KDE 4 is better after July 29, 2008 ;)
<DeepThought> ubunturos: most probably
<maduser> yeah its really cool
<DeepThought> ubunturos: lotsa stuff still missing
<JoshOvki> its great now as far as i see it
<DeepThought> JoshOvki: yep
<JoshOvki> lots missing, but still awsome :)
<DeepThought> JoshOvki: still I went back to 3 for my daily chores; to much essential stuff missing
<JoshOvki> im using KDE4 with some kde3 apps
<DeepThought> JoshOvki: awsome is an understatemen
<DeepThought> t
<DeepThought> JoshOvki: it's super-excabalatorycalifragilistic; and then some
<JoshOvki> nicley put
<DeepThought> JoshOvki: that makes sense
<DeepThought> JoshOvki: no probs with mixing ?   I had some issues
<JoshOvki> DeepThought: no none at all
<JoshOvki> everything runs perfectly for me
<pidus_> I have a BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI wireless card and i'm trying to configure it using bcm43xx, but even after installing bcm43xx-fwcutter lsmod doesn't list bcm. Can anybody tell me how to fix that?
<maduser> to get kde4.04 when you have kde4 just do an upgrade from unaported?
<flaccid> yeah
<DeepThought> maduser: no, not a good idea; install kubuntu-kde4 metapackage; then choose at login
<maduser> ah
<DeepThought> maduser: oh wait, my mistake; I misread thought you meant from 3 to 4; forget my remark
<maduser> yeah I have kde4
<maduser> not the new one
<DeepThought> maduser: indeed do the upgrade from unsup
<maduser> k
<pidus_> anybody got any clue?
<DeepThought> can I set the server for kubuntu channel somewhere in konversation ? makes more sense to use europe server since I' m in europe; uses USA now; or do servers get chosen depending on availability automagic'ly ?
<ubunturos> !bcm43xx | pidus_, see if it helps
<ubottu> pidus_, see if it helps: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<clau30> anyone know how to fix the nspluginviewer crash in konqueror? (sorry for repost)
<pidus_> ubottu: i'll look.
<ubottu> Factoid i'll look. not found
<ubunturos> pidus_: ubott u is a bot, you can query it by preceeding a '!' for a particular entity for help
<flaccid> welcome movedx
<movedx> flaccid: did i hit a nerv :(
<pidus_> ubunturos: ok thanks :)
<pdub> hey guys was hoping you can help, i recently installed ubuntu through xp (WUBI) and have been unsuccessful in mounting the xp partition.  can anyone help?
<flaccid> movedx: nah i just have a policy on people that are partronising
<movedx> flaccid: If you don't mind, I'd like to become a wizard like your self and see the plethora of video card issues that present themselves to the channel. Perhaps I can learn from them also.
<movedx> flaccid: Yeah, you should probably ban your self, then :0
<flaccid> movedx: don't start this here.
<flaccid> in normal circumstances, i'd be willing to help you.
<movedx> flaccid: I'll just idle and wait for a video card issue.
<flaccid> sure
<movedx> flaccid: Thanks!
<flaccid> movedx: i dont run this channel so no need to thank me
 * Surfer21 Visit http://www.FakeMagazineCover.com (upload pic make mag) - http://www.SillyWebcam.com (play with webcam online) - http://www.Is-A-Jerk.com (insulter/anon email) - http://www.ComedySearchEngine.com (fun) - http://www.BodySwitcher.com (put your face on funny body) - http://www.MedChecker.com (health) - http://www.Canuckster.com (Canada eh) - http://www.Nerdful.com (geeks)
<movedx> flaccid: I'm just being polite.
<movedx> flaccid: I'll dig up the definition of that word for you, if you like? :)
<DeepThought> what's all this ?!?
<flaccid> movedx: if you want to checkout the reports of video problems, you are welcome to check the logs
<flaccid> !logs | movedx
<ubottu> movedx: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<movedx> DeepThought: bloody adverts!
<DeepThought> that's not what I meant
<flaccid> !ot | movedx
<ubottu> movedx: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<movedx> flaccid: A valid idea! I'll also wait for a live issue also.
<flaccid> movedx is a troller, ignore.
<DeepThought> so I' ve noticed
<DeepThought> yuck
<DeepThought> anybody have a clue why using compiz on kde3 let's the background shine through in dialogs until they get clicked ?   Or should I ask on #compiz ?
<flaccid> DeepThought: #compiz-fusion probably better
<DeepThought> ok
<ccmspringming> hi
<flaccid> howdy
<movedx> I enjoyed KDE. It's incredibly flexible but it was a pain to configure.
<movedx> do older kde themes work with the newer version?
<flaccid> movedx: between which two versions?
<flaccid> and which type of theme, a normal kde theme?
<flaccid> simple answer, no.
<movedx> flaccid: Well, the latest and any prior to that really - are they backwards compatiable.
<flaccid> not the themes. they need to be ported to kde4/qt4
<flaccid> apps are backward compat, but not themes iirc
<movedx> damn
<movedx> is there a decent collection of themes for the latest version?
<flaccid> well forwards compat in this case i mean
<DeepThought> how 'free' is Qt these days ?
<flaccid> its free unless commercial, but INAL
<DeepThought> inal ?
<mefistofele> QT is gpl
<flaccid> movedx: i aint seen much yet for kde4
<flaccid> im not a lawyer
<mefistofele> Like MySQL, it's dual-licensed
<DeepThought> hehe
<Dr_willis> I was thinking there was some licene changes with kde4 - but i dont pay much attention to it.
<flaccid> its gpl 2/3 but..
<DeepThought> mefistofele: ok; but there' s an alltime-free guarantee clause in the gpl -part license, right /
<flaccid> read about the licensing: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qt_(toolkit)
<DeepThought> ah ! ok
<DeepThought> eh-hehehe... trolltech; makes you wonder, no ?
<mefistofele> DeepThought: Once code is released under gpl, it can't be 'unreleased'.  However, theoretically Qt could take the changes they make to future versions and only put them in non-gpl, however there's nothing to stop the community from making a free fork using the gpl code
<Dr_willis> Its the 'happy little squat long haired' kind of troll. :P
<flaccid> its a nice troll :)
<DeepThought> mefistofele: that' s very reassuring; knocks the bottom from under gnome... considering kde is so much cooler these days
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<movedx> Indeed.
<doktoreas> is there a tool for syncing files from 2 pc running the same kubuntu?
<movedx> rsync
<mefistofele> svn :)
<DeepThought> mefistofele: svn ?
<movedx> svn?
<DeepThought> so very nice ?
<mefistofele> some people keep their home directories in a version control system like svn or cvs
<mefistofele> subversion
<movedx> mefistofele: That sounds crazy! I'd rather use LDAP!
<mefistofele> LDAP?  what advantages does that have?
<mefistofele> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subversion_(software)
<flaccid> only problem is setting up something like rsync :(
<movedx> flaccid: yeah, it can be difficult. there are some front ends, though, that make it simplier
<doktoreas> I had to sync just 2 folders
<movedx> flaccid: although, it is a good chance to learn a powerful tool and crontab'ing!
<genii> You could also just nfs mount one dir from the other box so they actually just use the same files
<flaccid> movedx: i know it. but kubuntu is a desktop OS so feel free to help doktoreas with the frontend..
<movedx> flaccid: I'll see if I can find the tool
<flaccid> movedx: i'd like to be helped here as well
<doktoreas> thx guys ;)
<movedx> grsync
<movedx> GTK+ frontend for rsync
<movedx> :)
<genii> movedx: Now can you find a QT frontend? ;)
<movedx> it only supports limited functionality, though
<flaccid> !info grsync doktoreas
<ubottu> grsync (source: grsync): GTK+ frontend for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-2 (hardy), package size 62 kB, installed size 336 kB
<movedx> genii: sorry :(
<flaccid> now doktoreas just needs a howto/tutorial or personal help, movedx :)
<b4l74z4r> is it possible to adjust the size of the external taskbar?
<movedx> flaccid: I could walk him through it, I guess. He'd need some kind of connection to the other machine.
<movedx> doktoreas: Are both computers syncing to each other, or one machine syncing to the other?
<flaccid> hopefully its local
<doktoreas> movedx: each other
<movedx> doktoreas: So each has files the other needs, that are different files, that both need to access?
<doktoreas> movedx: yep
<movedx> doktoreas: OK, you'll need the rync daemon on each machine as well, then.
<movedx> doktoreas: though sadly, you'll likely need to get your hands dirty with a console :(
<doktoreas> movedx: I have find unison
<doktoreas> seem ok..do you know it?
<movedx> I do not, sorry.
<movedx> I did notice that app. too, though
<movedx> doktoreas: http://everythinglinux.org/rsync/ - go over this tutorial for setting up and configuring rsyncd on each machine.
<doktoreas> nice!
<movedx> doktoreas: To be honest, though, you're best learning the CLI stuff and simply setting up a crontab to automatic the syncing.
<flaccid> !shell | doktoreas
<ubottu> doktoreas: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<reese> is there a frontend for sqlite3?
<doktoreas> reese: sqlitebrowser
<movedx> !info sqlitebrowser movedx
<ubottu> sqlitebrowser (source: sqlitebrowser): GUI editor for SQLite databases. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3-2 (hardy), package size 277 kB, installed size 756 kB
<movedx> yay!
<reagleBRKLN> is there a smarter way of capitilizing titles: string.capwords("Now is 'the time' for all good men") fails to capitalize 'the because it splits on space and doesn't cap apostrophes
<nosrednaekim> reagleBRKLN: that would be a better quetion for #python
<reagleBRKLN> oops, wrong channel, sorry!
<movedx> hah
<pidus> now lsmod does list the bcm43xx drivers but the wireless lcd doesn't glow and iwconfig doesn't show anything
<doepain> Hi
<doepain> I was in here yesterday asking about wifi for my T41
<doepain> and was told to use NDIS
<doepain> ...NDISWRAPPER
<flaccid> !wireless | pidus
<ubottu> pidus: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flaccid> !ndiswrapper | doepain
<ubottu> doepain: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flaccid> it all links from there
<doepain> I was able to use apt to get ndiscommon
<doepain> ok
<byu> knock2..
<byu> can anybody help me..?
<doc_> Hi, how can I check my CPU temp?
<movedx> doc_: Firstly the BIOS has to support it, which is likely to be fair.
<movedx> doc_: Then you'll need the relevant application - one sec.
<movedx> byu: With what, exactly?
<Dr_willis> doc_,  the lm-sensors package can do that. not sure if theres a better way.  many other tools use lm-sensors I recall
<Dr_willis> so if you see some other temp tool installing lm-sensors :) dont be suprised
<doc_> oh yes lm-sensor, ok
<byu> no sounds at all when i'm installin' fedora 9 to my ibm t23..any ideas guys..?
<Pici> byu: Ask in #fedora, not in #kubuntu
<byu> oops..sorry..
<Dr_willis> :)
 * genii hands out coffees
<flaccid> thanks genii
<flaccid> Thu May 29 00:11:41 EST 2008
<flaccid> bit late but sweet
<genii> flaccid: Anytime. I figure we may need some to stay awake in here...
<flaccid> for sure
<movedx> Does anyone here know the existance of an app. that can peek/search/scan a PDF document and retrieve certain information, such as a line of text matching a regexp or search criteria?
<shane2_peru> does anyone know if I can import some new contacts into a new group, or category or something, to keep them separate in Kontact?
<genii> movedx: I believe there is a pdf2txt utility.
<movedx> interesting
<leatherdruid> I'm trying to replace a cd with a dvd player but can't mout the dvd. Does anyone know how to fix that?
<movedx> leatherdruid: IDE or SATA interface?
<DeepThought> doc_: you can use system monitor; and there's an applet (forgot the name, sorry) that 'swallows'  from the sysmon to put in the panel; that way I have a cosntant temp in the panel, as well as graph of cpu-load
<genii> movedx: Actually on my box it seems to be called pdftotext     but you get the idea
<leatherdruid> cd was IDE DVD is SATA
<movedx> leatherdruid: try mounting /dev/scd0 then
<jimmy51vinsky> i have a file on a USB flash drive i'd like to delete, but can't.  /extlinux.sys
<DeepThought> doc_: so you make in system monitor a new page, add the cpu sensor, and drag that to the applet, real easy
<jimmy51vinsky> how can i delete it?  (sudo is'nt doing it)
<flaccid> jimmy51vinsky: is there an error?
<DeepThought> doc_: sorry, it's Ksystemguard
<leatherdruid> movedx: I'm new to linux so I'm not sure how to do that
<movedx> leatherdruid: sudo mount -o loop /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom
<jimmy51vinsky> flaccid:  "rm cannot remove 'extlinux.sys': operation not permitted
<movedx> leatherdruid: Has Kubuntu not detected your new drive?
<movedx> leatherdruid: It should be automounting when you insert a DVD
<DeepThought> doc_: open new worksheet, do new sensor and choose cpu temp, digital display, and then install the applet and drag into it;
<flaccid> jimmy51vinsky: run ls -l /path/to/extlinux.sys
<leatherdruid> movedx: there isn't a scd0 in fstab for it to mount to
<jimmy51vinsky> flaccid:  -r--r--r-- 1 root root 10224 date time extlinux.sys
<jimmy51vinsky> chmod +rw ?
<flaccid> jimmy51vinsky: hmm. what is the full path of this file please?
<jimmy51vinsky> flaccid:  it's in the root of my USB flash drive, which is currently /media/USBBOOT
<movedx> leatherdruid: Is the BIOS POST screen detecting the drive?
<leatherdruid> movedx: I'd have to reboot to see for sure but I think it was there
<flaccid> jimmy51vinsky: try sudo chattr -i /media/USBBOOT/extlinux.sys & sudo rm /media/USBBOOT/extlinux.sys
<DeepThought> doc_: and it's the systemguard applet; in the list from add-applet at right click on panel>add applet
<movedx> leatherdruid: If it is, then for some reason your Linux installation isn't detecting and implementing the drive, possibly due to it not being a supported drive.
<leatherdruid> movedx: kubuntu knows when a disk is insterted
<jimmy51vinsky> flaccid:  sweet!  chattr = DOS attrib, i take it.
<DeepThought> doc_: and you probably need lm-sensors installed for it to work
<flaccid> jimmy51vinsky: did it work? -i is to remove immutable flag
<movedx> leatherdruid: So what's the issue exactly? If it sees the drive and picks up when a disk is inserted - does it not mount the disk or?
<flaccid> its not DOS
<jimmy51vinsky> flaccid:  it sure did work.
<flaccid> ok coolio
<DeepThought> doc_:  ?
<dwmoonvm> hello, is there anybody who can explain what "limberback" means?
<jimmy51vinsky> flaccid:  hehe, i know it's not DOS.... i just meant the purpose of that command is similar to the attrib command from way back when
<leatherdruid> moved: it know when a disk is inserted but there is no scd0 entry in etc/fstab for it to mount to I think.
<flaccid> oh but this is from unix which is far older than dos jimmy51vinsky but yeah gotya
<flaccid> leatherdruid: thats because hald looks after it not fstab
<movedx> leatherdruid: If it knows the disk is there, it knows of the device and is already mounting it
<flaccid> leatherdruid: check dmesg after you insert the disc
<jimmy51vinsky> flaccid:  thanks for the help. i'm going to see what else i can break
<jimmy51vinsky> :)
<movedx> leatherdruid: does the disk appear on your desktop? If so, it's already mounting
<kristian_> I just found out that kaccess freezes the keyboard on Kubuntu Gutsy
<flaccid> jimmy51vinsky: lol ok :)
<dwmoonvm> hello, is there anybody who can explain what "limberback" means? or what server should i go for this question?
<leatherdruid> movedx: when I try to open it dolphin says "Method MOount with signiture ssas on inteerface org.freedestop.Hal.Device>volume dosen't exist"
<movedx> leatherdruid: Is it a blank disk? :P
<Steve-cal> Anybody understand what program(s) updates the /etc/network/interfaces file? I want to be able to use ifup/ifdown, but I read that network manager will not manage any networks in /etc/network/interfaces. Isn't there a way to use both?
<leatherdruid> movedx: no it's a music cd
<genii> dwmoonvm: It's not an #kubuntu or #ubuntu related support question. Probably Google knows something
<movedx> leatherdruid: Do this in a console and if you get more than ONE line of output, pastebin the output @ www.rafb.net/paste: dmesg | grep cdrom
<movedx> leatherdruid: if you get no output, try: dmesg | grep CROM
<movedx> leatherdruid: (notice the upper case CDROM)
<leatherdruid> movedx: no output for either
<movedx> interesting
<leatherdruid> movedx: it's a sony light scribe dvd burner
<movedx> leatherdruid: remove the cd, and try again - also, have you tried any other disk in the drive?
<flaccid> Steve-cal: what is your situation. why both. what do you want?
<flaccid> sorry its possible :)
<movedx> leatherdruid: I haven't had experience with that hardware, sorry. I use an LG BluRay drive.
<leatherdruid> movedx: i read that sony was well supported some where so I bought it
<flaccid> leatherdruid: does dmesg show anything when you insert the cdrom? and did you verify linux detects the cdrom?
<movedx> flaccid: he did 'dmesg | grep cdrom' and "CDROM" and got no output
<movedx> flaccid: which is odd.
<movedx> flaccid: Don't you usually get something saying the cdrom isn't ready?
<flaccid> movedx: searching for 'cdrom' may not pick up errors and other info
<movedx> flaccid: I was hoping it would get the device :/
<leatherdruid> movedx: ok I tried a new cd a got files but dmesg still give me no output
<Steve-cal> flaccid: Well the bottom line is I would like to take advantage of a GUI (say knetworkmanager) to set up my network, but I would also like to be able to disconnect/connect when necessary. So is it possible to use ifup/ifdown along with knetworkmanager or similar?
<flaccid> could be under manythings not cdrom
<movedx> flaccid: yeah, sadl
<movedx> y
<flaccid> Steve-cal: it can do that automatically
<ct529> hi everybody. We would like to be able to synchronise our contacts across a group of people. do you know of a good web based server of contacts that synchronises with Kontact on Kubuntu 804?
<movedx> leatherdruid: pastebin (rafb.net/paste) the output of: cat /etc/fstab
<leatherdruid> movedx: I think that it's installing drivers now
<movedx> leatherdruid: eh? what did you do to start that process?
<flaccid> Steve-cal: exceptions can be static entries in /etc/network/interfaces . network profiles for multiple static states iirc
<Steve-cal> flaccid: What do you mean? Can I use ifup/ifdown and knetworkmanager at the same time or no? I want to connect/disconnect manually when necessary--not automatically.
<flaccid> Steve-cal: no need. just right click knetworkmanager
<leatherdruid> movedx: tried a new cd
<genii> leatherdruid: When you put in the new SATA DVD and removed the old IDE CD, did you go into bios and ensure that it was detecting the new change there?
<movedx> leatherdruid: after it's done, see if the music cd will work
<movedx> genii: he believes it was showing in the bios post screen
<leatherdruid> movedx: I didn't check bios but it plays the cd now?!?
<movedx> leatherdruid: very odd
<genii> movedx: OK. Since it would be the most obvious non-reporting of hardware
<flaccid> Steve-cal: there is usually no need for more than 1 static profile on an interface
<movedx> genii: indeed
<flaccid> Steve-cal: but if so, check out network profiles in manual configuration.
<Steve-cal> flaccid: Is there a way to connect/disconnect then from the command line if I need to? And why aren't DHCP profiles allowed in the interfaces file?
<leatherdruid> movedx: I still don't have a scd0 in etc/fstab either...
<movedx> leatherdruid: don't worry about
<leatherdruid> movedx: I'll try working with it for a while and see what happens. Thanks for all of the help
<movedx> leatherdruid: that's just what it's called on my system and I have a SATA II DVD drive also
<movedx> leatherdruid: no problem.
<flaccid> Steve-cal: yes you can do sudo ifconfig eth0 ip 0.0.0.0 or similar and dhcp can go in there.
<wang_> quit
<genii> Steve-cal: dhcp send/request stuff is in the configuration file of dhcp and not the interfaces it may be used on.
<movedx> wang_: /quit
<flaccid> Steve-cal: sudo ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0 or similar and dhcp can go in there.
<genii> Steve-cal: eg: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<flaccid> its more about understanding your different networks. which we don't know about yet
<Steve-cal> flaccid: So when is OK to have my NIC listed in /etc/network/interfaces? Only if it is a static address? So if it is DHCP, I need to use "sudo ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0" instead of ifup/ifdown? And which program updates/writes the information to the interfaces file?
<flaccid> its ok whenever you want. if its listed as static or dhcp it won't be changeable by the user in kde knetworkmanager as its set by the system. the command i mentioned was to bring down the interface but that won't help if dhclient is running which will renew. no program updates.
<stefan> hello
<stefan> i know i might not be the first who asks
<stefan> but does anyone have a clue when kde 4.1 beta will be avail. through the repos?
<flaccid> stefan: wrong channel. #kubuntu-kde4
<stefan> ok
<stefan> sorry ;)
<leonardo> como muda o nome no knversation?
<Steve-cal> flaccid: OK thanks, I appreciate the info.
<The_ManU_212> hi
<The_ManU_212> ich wollte xubuntu neu isntallieren
<The_ManU_212> aber ich weiß nicht mehr welches meine /home partition ist
<jpds> !de | The_ManU_212
<ubottu> The_ManU_212: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<The_ManU_212> krieg ich das mit der alternate cd irgendwie raus?
<The_ManU_212> wär blöd wenn ich die jetzt überschreib
<The_ManU_212> sry
<flaccid> !de | The_ManU_212
<ubottu> The_ManU_212: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<flaccid> oops!
<The_ManU_212> hi
<The_ManU_212> i wanted to isntall hardy by alternate cd but i dont know my old /home partition how can i find it out with this cd, because i cant see any informatn with partition manager
<flaccid> The_ManU_212: in konsole, sudo fdisk -l to see disks
<genii> The_ManU_212: Then mount each in turn to see if they contain some directory called Desktop. If so, then thats it
<Konrad> szalony: ;d
<bastian_> hi
<OculusAquilae> hi
<OculusAquilae> We set up a ltsp-server in our school
<OculusAquilae> Mounting local storage devices like usb-sticks and cds works. They are mounted on /media/username/diskname, but they aren't shown in the devices menu of kde/dolphin.
<The_ManU_212> is /dev/sda4 the same as partition number 4 which is shown by partition manager of alternate disk?
<flaccid> The_ManU_212: no
<flaccid> well it could be
<The_ManU_212> flaccid: and how do i know which partition the same is as /dev/sda4?
<flaccid> actually it is
<flaccid> sorry used to bsd
<flaccid> its the fourth partition on disk a
 * genii diskslices flaccid
<The_ManU_212> flaccid: the hardy disk has no option to set a mountpoint for this partition (or any other) anymore
<The_ManU_212> i want to use it as home
<The_ManU_212> with other ubuntu versions it was possible
<tempest__> When I logout of kubuntu i just get a black screen, and then it doesnt do anything else.  I don't have a clue as to what to even check to know why it is doing that.
<The_ManU_212> i have to set /dev/sda1 as /boot /dev/sda2 as / and /dev/sda4 as /home
<The_ManU_212> but this option is missed
<emilsedgh_> im getting kernel panics as of yesterday.where could i get logs about how and why its happenning?
<emilsedgh_> !panic
<ubottu> Factoid panic not found
<emilsedgh_> ghr
<ahmed> hi i  have VGA Nvidia TNT\TNT2 model 64 what is the best and safe way to install its driver i tried to use the one in driner extracs i couldnt see the gui after that i need a save way
<The_ManU_212> !kernelpanic
<ubottu> Factoid kernelpanic not found
<The_ManU_212> !kernel-panic
<ubottu> Factoid kernel-panic not found
<mkultras> hey i need to send a fax like just get a .jpg or .tiff send to a fax machine i have a hp laptop with a winmodem is there any hope for me you guys think ?
<mkultras> running kubuntu of course 8.0
<mkultras> i have a dv1000 hp laptopo
<emilsedgh_> mkultras: whats your modem?
<ahmed> i  have VGA Nvidia TNT\TNT2 model 64 what is the best and safe way to install its driver i tried to use the one in driner extracs i couldnt see the gui after that i need a save way
<mkultras> it's an ac97 modem
<mkultras> Agere Systems i believe
<mkultras> nm its Conexant AC97 Data Fax Modem
<mkultras> i can see it when i type lspci
<mkultras> it says ac'97 Modem controller in there
<The_ManU_212> whats the sense of mount-option relatime? does it make sense for partition /boot?
<The_ManU_212> or /home?
<flaccid> The_ManU_212: do it manually after install then
<The_ManU_212> flaccid: which would you prefer, i can change it know comfortably in the installer
<flaccid> if you can set it in the installer then cool if it works
<flaccid> ahmed: restricted manager/hardware drivers
<The_ManU_212> flaccid and what should i set relatime or default???
<ahmed> flaccid: i tried this one after i restart it get black screen no gui
<flaccid> The_ManU_212: im not familiar with that option sorry
<flaccid> ahmed: which driver
<ahmed> flaccid: i  need a save way its Nvidia accelerated graphic driver (legacy cards)
<ahmed> flaccid: that what i used and went to black screen with no gui i found it in driver restricted
<Lupus-SLE> Hey, I'm trying some things with quake 3 that seem to be causing problems. If it crashes them x seems to stop responding and all I get to see is black
<Lupus-SLE> How can I kill the app that's crashed and get back onto my desktop?
<mslot> Im new in Kubuntu (used Debian Etch in a long long time). Is there a way to get compiz-fusion? anyway, thanks for an easy setup process!!!
<mslot> Kubuntu Hardy that is
<frybye> go to system - desktop effects..
<dude_> Hi guys.. I install Hardy yesterday.. but when it comes up, it does not always detect my PS2 mouse.. When it does not detect it, I pull out the mouse and plug it back again.. When I do this, it works.. Any idea what could be wrong ?
<frybye> when you try to select more effects you will be prompted to install the compiz.f
<mslot> frybye: Oh yes. Saw that I could install the compiz engine :) thanks
<frybye> mslot - your welcome - have fun..
<genii> Lupus-SLE: Does alt-tab work to cycle between applications?
<Lupus-SLE> genii: No
<genii> Lupus-SLE: Does your mouse move?
<Lupus-SLE> I can't see the cursor at all
<Lupus-SLE> All there is, is black.
<mslot> frybye: Do I have to manually get the ccsm?
<frybye> mslot - I have not got that far myself sorry.. sbdy else will help i am sure..
<genii> Lupus-SLE: Can you obtain a console by ctrl-alt-f1 (you can return by alt-f7 normally)  ?   If so you could login there then kill it by something like sudo killall quake
<frybye> there is also a simpler csm with less complexity.. but as i say I have not got around to it yet...
<Lupus-SLE> genii: Yes
<Lupus-SLE> Oh wait
<Lupus-SLE> genii: I did that it seemed to of killed quake but the screen was still black
<genii> Lupus-SLE: Looks like you'll need to do the   sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart            to regain X then
<Lupus-SLE> genii: So there isn't actually a way to get back?
<genii> Lupus-SLE: If you get a listing with: ps ax   of whats running and scan it for possible culprits you could kill -9 them.
<genii> Lupus-SLE: I'm not sure what component parts may be part of the running quake
<Lupus-SLE> Afaik it's just one file
<Lupus-SLE> Wait... what does kill -9 do?
<genii> Lupus-SLE: PErhaps: top will show you if it's the thing hogging all resources atm
<genii> Lupus-SLE: kill -9 forcibly kills a process.
<Lupus-SLE> Isn't that supposed to be like... overkill or killing apps?
<genii> Yes
<jabba> Lupus-SLE: kill -9 tells init to kill the priocess without asking the process
<jabba> Lupus-SLE: it's different from the other kill signals because the application has no say in the matter. INT and TERM (and SEGV) can be ignored.
<Lupus-SLE> So it's a bit of a kick to the balls for the app?
<jabba> Lupus-SLE: yeah, mostly. sometimes it doesn't work, but that's rare.
<genii> heh, pretty much yes
<Lupus-SLE> Meh... it's what it deserves for interupting my torrents.
<genii> Lupus-SLE: It's possible the "killall quake" didn't actualy terminate it, maybe do a ps ax | grep quake        and if a result use the -9 on it
<ahmed> hi i installed envy to install nvidia driver i installed it and run it and  installed nvdia driverr now how i know it worked fine and should i restarrt??
<genii> ahmed: Since the use of envy is not supported or encouraged here, these are questions you should instead be asking the developer of it.
<wesley__> Kubuntu packages are in preparation. ( kde 4 beta ) are they already
<ahmed> genii:sorry but i think they mention to this app in the kubuntuforum and i could ask there but i wanted hurry answer
<genii> ahmed: If gave no obvious error then likely a reboot is safe
<NetSKaVeN> hell-o!
<jpds> !hi | NetSKaVeN
<ubottu> NetSKaVeN: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<NetSKaVeN> anyone using hardy with kde 4.0.4?
<Hasan_Bacioglu> dov'e le channel italiano ?
<TrueFX> hi guys
<TrueFX> what's the italian kubuntu channel name ?
<majestic> hello, I have a question. When I play Divx files in kubuntu, it seems like it jumps (the play sometimes skips seconds..or diffuse the image)
<majestic> i was wondering if anybody knows about a good divx codecs for kubuntu
<DrakeJustice> what would cause kdesktop or what other kde part to read $HOME as the desktop instead of $HOME/Desktop... ? plz, has this happened to anyone here before... 3.5.9hardy
<DrakeJustice> anyone know?
<ibou> hi
<nosrednaekim> DrakeJustice: yeah.... go into systemsettings->paths (I think... if not I'll find the right module)
<ibou> is cdparanoia better than cdda2wav ?
<shane2peru> quick question, how to I set the calendar in kde to start on Sun, not Mon?
<shane2peru> I know there is an easy way but I don't  remember how
<nosrednaekim> DrakeJustice: hmm not there...
<nosrednaekim> DrakeJustice: run "kcmshell desktoppath"
<Icelab> i have a question
<nosrednaekim> ask! :)
<Icelab> first sorry for my english
<nosrednaekim> its good enough :)
<Icelab> i have installed on my computer kubuntu 8.04 on hard disk and win whit fat 32
<nosrednaekim> ok
<Icelab> bat i don't see on desk top the icon of the hd whit win
<Icelab> and it is mounted  in /media/manefolder
<pim_> hello
<nosrednaekim> Icelab: right click on desktop->configure desktop->Behavior->device icons
<Icelab> only if i make a link whit ythe option on the menu
<Icelab> yes i have do it but i think that came in aoutomatic
<Icelab> therefore it is come and work only if i make that?
<Icelab> nosread it is the only way? I' woud like see it that start automaticamente at the start up
<Icelab> sorry automatically
<nosrednaekim> Icelab: it should save that settings
<Icelab> ok i tray thank
<ahmed> hi anyone help me with compiz i installed it but i cannt play the efffects
<ahmed> hi anyone help me with compiz i installed it but i cannt play the efffects
<_timmy_> hi
<nosrednaekim> ahmed: yeah... try install int compizconfig-settings-manager
<movedx> yes hello
<sparr> my hard drives are overheating now that summer is approaching  :(  gonna have to buy a bigger case and space them out.  or stick most of them in a file server in the basement
<TheFuzzball> does anyone know a channel that helps with web development?
<The_ManU_212> how to set the right resolution of teh screen
<movedx> sparr: you buy device that cool the hdd's down
<The_ManU_212> my tv cant show any picture because of false data
<The_ManU_212> but since hardy i cant change xorg.conf
<The_ManU_212> where to set?
<sparr> movedx: nowhere to put it, im very much out of bays
<sparr> movedx: my two most important 3.5" drives are in 5.25" bays for cooling, but then theres a stack of no-space-for-cooling drives in the 3.5" bays
<movedx> sparr: would you consider external firewire/usb/e-sata drive enclosures?
<sparr> sure, but id rather just do the file server
<sparr> need one anyways
<movedx> fair enough :)
<sparr> planning to put a media center in the living room, and i dont want it pulling movies from my desktop
<movedx> yep, that's exactly what I want to do.
<movedx> I'm going to use a NAS on a gigabit LAN.
<ahmed> nosrednaekim: i installed everything but nothing played
<ubuntu> is there anyone here who is good at fixing partitions, grub etc.?
<nosrednaekim> ahmed: well... you have to do the hotkeys... ccsm will tell you what they are
<nosrednaekim> whats wrong ubuntu?
<brokendisk> i did something totally stupid, i have ubuntu and vista...
<ahmed> nosrednaekim:alt+f2 and type ccsm??
<brokendisk> i wanted to reinstall ubuntu, so went into partition manager on vista and erased ubuntu...now pc doesnt boot up at all
<brokendisk> im using disc
<brokendisk> the live disc
<ahmed> nosrednaekim: it opened compiz config  setting where is hotkeys?
<brokendisk> tried installing ubuntu again from the disc...when its reading the partitions it gets stuck at 46%
<movedx> brokendisk: ubuntu has installed GRUB on the MBR and the MBR is trying booting GRUB which in turn is trying to boot Ubuntu - you've removed Ubuntu so now Grub is dying :(
<movedx> brokendisk: Is formatting the whole drive an option?
<brokendisk> movedx: well...sort of but its hugely inconvienient
<nosrednaekim> ahmed: look for the function you want to perform and go into its settings
<brokendisk> movedx: and besides i wouldnt know how to format it...:(
<nosrednaekim> brokendisk: reinstall ubuntu onto the same partition and everything will be fine again
<ahmed> nosrednaekim:ok i trired some of them nothing played
<brokendisk> movedx: i tried to but when it gets to the step where you pick a partition to install it to it says "reading disks..." and the bar gets stuck at 46%
<brokendisk> movedx: i left it for an hour like that...:(
<movedx> I see.
<nosrednaekim> ahmed: but were they enabled?
<movedx> brokendisk: I'd suggest formatting the partition Ubuntu was on to a Linux partition type. Has your LiveCD got gparted on it?
<DrakeJustice> nosrednaekim: thank you! i was unaware that was even a module...
<nosrednaekim> DrakeJustice: yeah... doesn't seem to be in either kcontrol or systemsettings
<brokendisk> movedx: um...i have no idea what that is...is there any way i could find out whether or not i have that?
<ahmed> nosrednaekim:i select desktop cube and look at action tab under key i have edge button, screen edge disapled, on system bell laso button= none , key = ctrl+Alt+down
<brokendisk> movedx: i should explain...i am completely new to absolutely everything and anything about linux
<nosrednaekim> movedx: it probably has qtparted
<amundsen> hi
<Snakeyes11> hello
<brokendisk> is there a way to just install grub from the live cd by overwriting the broken grub?
<nosrednaekim> ahmed: you need to look at "rotate cube"
<nosrednaekim> brokendisk: not really, since your /boot is erased.
 * EmJay| is back
<amundsen> i'm trying to change my monitor's resolution with control panel, but it only changes in KDE not in KDM
<nosrednaekim> brokendisk: you can however install the vista bootloader
<amundsen> any sugestion ?
<nosrednaekim> amundsen: thats because its a user-only settings
<nosrednaekim> you'd have to modify your xorg.conf
<brokendisk> nosrednaekim: how? if i could do that, it would be brilliant as all my personal files are on my vista partition. if i could do that, maybe i could start things fresh with installing ubuntu.
<amundsen> nosrednaekim: i'm looking for info in google, but no answer for my problem
<nosrednaekim> brokendisk: I don't know crap about vista..... and reinstalling tis bootloader... ask in #windows
<brokendisk> ok thanks
<brokendisk> right...call me stupid but how do i connect to #windows? I could only get here because there was a button for me to click
<nosrednaekim> just click on #window
<nosrednaekim> or "/join #windows"
<brokendisk> oh...ok thanks
<nosrednaekim> I have to go... BBL
<patrice> hi
<pim_> hi
<jmarcelotse> hg
<jmarcelotse> hi!
<[A]Li> hi ieend some help
<[A]Li> how i can install KDE in Ubuntu
<[A]Li> ?
<jessejazza> go to synaptic~>meta packages~>select kde desktop
<genii> sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop                then choose kde as session from login screen
<genii> or the other way :)
<[A]Li> sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?? it is the full command i need to put in terminal?
<[A]Li> sorry to say but i am a newbie
<chev_chelios> [A]Li: nothing to be ashame
<chev_chelios> i am a noob 2
<jessejazza> yes - i'd say your better to use synaptic
<genii> [A]Li: Yes, if you put that it will install the kde components. You can still choose after that gnome or then kde in the login manager
<genii> [A]Li: If you use the Synaptic way it is just as good. I am just used to giving instructions for command line since it is not dependent on window manager or gui package manager
<[A]Li> where i can find the Synaptic?
<[A]Li> ok got it
<[A]Li> thanks alot
<jessejazza> i mentioned synaptic as it is more helpful when starting. One can look at the repositories and see packages listed
<jessejazza> i use aptitude all the time now... much better than apt
<genii> jessejazza: I use apt-get more from habit than anything :)
 * RuyalarPrensi selamunaleykum cümleten...
<genii> !tr | RuyalarPrensi
<ubottu> RuyalarPrensi: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<vossler> Is this the channel for support?
<trappist> yep
<trappist> oh oops
<jessejazza> genii: sure i agree. I've just been reading up about aptitude and it is a very powerful app. Few use it as more documentation seems to refer to apt-get/synaptic. The best thing with aptitude is that it can be used like apt-get e.g. sudo aptitude install program and if you want to remove it IT WILL remove the dependencies as well which saves a build up of redundant files
<chev_chelios> vossler: it suppose to be
<chev_chelios> vossler: what do yo uneed?
<vossler> Right now I'm running the Internet from my wireless router using a wire because I can't get my wireless driver to work, I got as far as finding out something about a "ndiswrapper"? I have a Bocom wireless card and apparently they're currently unsupported?
<genii> jessejazza: The biggest differences previously were the remnants of installs of course. I think now they both seem to perform about equally, so far as I can discern.
<chev_chelios> vossler: try googling it, maybe someone reported the problem
<vossler> I tried and it seems quite confusing, this is my first time using any type of linux system.
<combo> hi! i've just confugred PPPoE dialup and have a question: how to fast reset this connection so my IP would be changed? (i have dynamic IP) - fast, i mean without loggin' out ;P
<chev_chelios> vossler: well, linux is sometimes all about editing a congiruation file by hand... if it comes to that, I cannot help, b'couse I am only a user here:) sorry
<vossler> It's okay, I have some free time so I'll look it up a little more.
<jessejazza> genii: i'm sure you're right i found an app called deborphan which finds redundant packages. i noticed a couple of other new commands for the terminal... can't think what they at present
<combo> any ideas? :)
<nosrednaekim> combo: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<vossler> chev_chelios: The weird thing is that it knows I have a wireless card, when I go to system settings then network settings my wireless card shows up as "wlan0", do you know if this means it's detected and that it's just not configured properly?
<combo> nosrednaekim: looks connection has been restarted but IP wasn't changed? :}
<chev_chelios> vossler: wlan0 is a detected card
<combo> nosrednaekim: i typed that with SUDO
<nosrednaekim> combo: what IP are you referring to?
<vossler> chev_chelios: Okay, I may just not have it properly configured, I'll play around with the settings for a bit.
<chev_chelios> vossler: that is the proper way, go!
<chev_chelios> :)
<nosrednaekim> vossler: could you run "lspci | grep ethernet" ?
<vossler> That's in Konsole right?
<vossler> nosrednaekim: I just ran it, nothing happened.
<vossler> Wait a minute, I think it says it's connected.
<nosrednaekim> oh.. sorry "lspci | grep Ethernet"
<vossler> Well after I typed that in it says it's working.
<nosrednaekim> interesting :P
<vossler> I have to unplug the cord now...
<vossler> If I... if I don't make it, say I wen't down a hero :')
<nosrednaekim> :)
<vossler> It's saving the settings it says.
 * Surfer19 Visit http://www.FakeMagazineCover.com (upload pic make mag) - http://www.SillyWebcam.com (play with webcam online) - http://www.Is-A-Jerk.com (insulter/anon email) - http://www.ComedySearchEngine.com (fun) - http://www.BodySwitcher.com (put your face on funny body) - http://www.MedChecker.com (health) - http://www.Canuckster.com (Canada eh) - http://www.Nerdful.com (geeks)
<Pici> jpds: see Surfer19 in #kubuntu, thats the second time hes done that today.
<Pici> er.
<nosrednaekim> Pici: haha ^_^
<Pici> nosrednaekim: wrong channel ;)
<Ayabara> I can't get the sound to work in kopete. If I play Kopete_Received.ogg with mplayer I hear it fine. If I play it in Kopete (or receive a new message), nada.
<Ayabara> anyone got an idea what could cause this?
<vossler> Hey again.
<pim_> Ayabara maybe you can try in #kopete
<vossler> Does anyone know where to find the update manager or something of that sort?
<razorjack> hey im having a problem with kmail ...it keeps saying that pop.google.com certificate cannot be verifired or something ... some one please help :(
<Ayabara> pim_: will do
<vossler> Anyone know of any update manager?
<nosrednaekim> vossler: did you get networking working?
<chev_chelios> adept, apt-get, synaptic
<vossler> nosrednaekim: No, something messed up but I think it said it had a driver update for me but I can't find the update manager.
<chev_chelios> vossler: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<vossler> Kubuntu
<chev_chelios> adept package manager
<chev_chelios> vossler: kde menu>system>adept...
<vossler> I found it.
<chev_chelios> type a password, and update.
<vossler> What was that command earlier that I typed into the konsole?
<vossler> chev_chelios: I got this error: Could not parse the XML output from the network configuration backend.
<chev_chelios> vossler: sorry, never had that one
<chev_chelios> vossler: is your internet working properly? can you oopen web pages?
<vossler> Yeah, I'm hooked up to the router though.
<nosrednaekim> vossler: I reccomend getting ndiswrapper and ndis-gtk and using them to install the windos drivers for your card
<nosrednaekim> easiest way that I have found
<vossler> I already have it, I have no clue how to use it.
<nosrednaekim> vossler: do you have your windows driver? it will be a .inf file...
<vossler> My other OS is Windows Vista and it didn't come with a CD.
<nosrednaekim> oh.... do you think you could find the drivers on the internet? and the XP drivers are preffered
<vossler> Pre-installed.
<nosrednaekim> yes... and there are still drivers on the internet
<kent_> hello, everybody:) i need some help with my sony walkman mp3-player. my computer doesn't respond when i connect it?
<administrator__> hi
<roberto_> asasasa
<eagles05> does anyone know of a pkg that will be good for writing neural networks
<avihayb> eagles05: If you find one, could you tell me about it?
<eagles05> avihayb: lol ill have to do some research while at work tomorrow and ill get back to u bout it
<eagles05> avihayb: u interested in neural nets
<avihayb> eagles05: ANN and GA
<eagles05> avihayb: what is ann and ga
<avihayb> eagles05: ann= Arteficial nural networks. ga=Genetic Algorithems
<avihayb> *neural
<eagles05> interesting
<avihayb> I have some ideas about mixing the two
<sneedly> hello is there a system restore feature
<sneedly> I was pointing and clicking and mess alot up,  I dont feel like reinstalling, what can i do, I dont know what all i changed
<eagles05> sneedly: reinstal lol
<mikesa81> could someone tell me how to get the icons on the right side of the panel to stack? they're in one row instead of two.
<avihayb> sneedly: you might get away with it if you know what you messed with and delete it's config files
<avihayb> mikesa81: kde3 or kde4?
<mikesa81> avihayb: 3
<avihayb> well, I have this trick that sometimes works
<sneedly> eagles05: its like im back on windows 95 only im causing the problems not the os.
<eagles05> sneedly: u new to linux
<sneedly> ea
<reagleBRKLN> when i run freemind 0.7 (a java app) many of my fonts look horrible on Kubuntu 8.04; I'm not even sure what package java is install from...?
<avihayb> you go to the taskbar settings, and switch size to costume
<sneedly> eagles05: brand spankin
<reagleBRKLN> so, which command tells me which pkg a exectuable is in, and are there alternatives?
<avihayb> then you increase the taskbar size, untill th eicons stack
<eagles05> sneedly: this is my site and its still a major work in progress but it is focusing on people just like you who r brand new to linux
<eagles05> sneedly: http://howtokubuntu.x10hosting.com if u like what you see plz sign up
<avihayb> then you decrease it's size until just before it turns into one line again. some experimentation might be required
<mikesa81> avihayb: ok, thanks I did that and it works but I was curious if there was another way because they stacked when i first installed then when i restarted the font changed and the icons no longer stacked.. thanks
<mikesa81> avihayb: 52px works for me
<avihayb> mikesa81: you can probebly decrease it a few pixels
<mikesa81> avihayb: but now the icons on the left have got even smaller
<avihayb> mikesa81: you can readd them
<avihayb> if it comes to that
<sneedly> eagles05: thanks im gonna need some help with dual head after i get this thing reloaded.  ill peruse the site now though.
<mikesa81> avihayb: funny... it was originally at 48px all on one row, i set it to 52px and it was then on two rows, now i reduce it back to 48px and it's on two rows... confusing.
<geos_de> hi. I'm trying to write an KDE-App which connects to a sqlite database. Is here any developer who can look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/15403/ and tell me what's wrong? Using Kubuntu Hardy and KDE3.5.9
<avihayb> mikesa81: Yhe, I know
<eagles05> sneedly: its still missing lots
<mikesa81> avihayb: i hope it'll stay that way after i restart.
<eagles05> sneedly: all it has once u sign up is a forum which you have to sign up for that as well but its for security measures
<avihayb> mikesa81: mine dose
<avihayb> does*
<avihayb> eagles05: what do you or your company planing on doing with neural networks?
<eagles05> avihayb: its part of the degree im studying for
<eagles05> avihayb: its offered as half credits in my last yr
<eagles05> avihayb: i have ideas to use em for robotics
<eagles05> then again i have been watching too much star trek
<avihayb> :->
<eagles05> lol
<eagles05> actually my friend and i are starting on that right now
<eagles05> testing out some linux based voice recognition
<eagles05> !festival | avihayb
<ubottu> Factoid festival not found
<eagles05> !info festival | avihayb
<ubottu> avihayb: festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.96~beta-7ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 895 kB, installed size 2656 kB
<mikesa81> avihayb: ok cool. looks like the icon size for the quick launch can be configured but not the running app icons
<avihayb> NN has some habit to go haywire if it gets some unfemilier outputs, make sure your bot has a remote shutdown button...
<sneedly> eagles05: sounds sweet, have you heard of the monkeys using bionic arms
<sneedly> maybe they are chimps
<eagles05> sneedly: no
<eagles05> btw guys if we going to talk bout this lets head to offtopic
<eagles05> #kubuntu-offtopic
<avihayb> outputs->inputs
<sneedly> true ill be back after a fresh install
<eagles05> sneedly: ok lol
<eagles05> avihayb: coming into offtopic
<sneedly> eagles05: forgot about the download time ill be there
<eagles05> sneedly: ok lol
<deejaypip> hey, I tried installing kubuntu on my ubuntu, but now i want to uninstall it. how do i do so?
<Dragonath> is restricted-manager supposed to be installed on 8.04 by default?
<Dragonath> if it is, then how can I access it
<jhutchins_wk> Dragonath: Probably not.
<slow-motion> hi
<Dragonath> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI <-- this howto seems to assume it is
<Dragonath> and after installing I did see it pop up
<Dragonath> but now it's disappeared :)
<eric_> Hi , I have set up my bind9 dns to resolve addresses , however if i point a host to it, and use a web explorer it does not resolve, any help. I am able to resolve on the server itself
<deejaypip> Also, the power off and restart options both have disappeared
<iphone> how do i add a new kdm theme and switch to it?
<sigma_1234> are the intrepid or hardy kde4 beta 1 packages available yet?
<eagles05> sigma_1234: kubuntu+1
<iphone> in kde 359
<sigma_1234> well are they?
<eagles05> sigma_1234: i dunno
<eagles05> sigma_1234: all i was told in +1 that you have to change the sources list
<sigma_1234> ubuntu+1
<eagles05> yep
<eagles05> sigma_1234: its still pre alpha software according to +1
<sigma_1234> yeah i know that but the kde info page said that kubuntu packages would be appearing
<sigma_1234> sure is taking a while. all the other distros have it
<eagles05> hummm
<khaije1> looking for something to convert proprietary formats to open one simply and with minimal loss, any recommendations?
<eagles05> sigma_1234: u could always compile from source
<eagles05> *you
<sigma_1234> that could take a while not to mention be a bit dangerous
<eagles05> sigma_1234: you are wanting to play with fire why not just wait
<sigma_1234> i prefer prebuilt packages
<sigma_1234> wait for the final kde4.1?
<eagles05> ya or do u have the pre released software repos enabled
<jasig> hi, i've been planning on installing my first linux soon, im planning on using kubuntu 8.04, is that a good choice for a someone whos new to linux? :>
<avihayb> I think it is
<sigma_1234> nope whats the deb code for them?
<eagles05> jasig: i think it is and im working on a site for people new to linux
<eagles05> sigma_1234: open up adept
<jasig> is the site already online in some parts?
<jasig> or just working on it?
<avihayb> jasig: I think it's a good choice
<eagles05> jasig: has a forum and ill be working on it in my down time at work tomorrow
<sigma_1234> yeah just give me the address of the repo. i know how to add it
<eagles05> jasig: http://howtokubuntu.x10hosting.com
<eagles05> sigma_1234: i used adept to add the repos
<jasig> alright, thank you, guess itll help me alot
<eagles05> jasig: im goign to try and work on how to's soon
<Dragonath> right, so I'm trying to install ATI drivers, (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI) - however doing "sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko" gives me an error: insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.24-17-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': -1 Operation not permitted
<Dragonath> what's wrong?
<eagles05> Dragonath: y dont u just use the hardware drivers manager under system
<sigma_1234> eagles05: whats the name of the repo?
<eagles05> Dragonath: it automatically takes care of the installation of the restricted ati driver
<eagles05> sigma_1234: let me check
<Dragonath> eagles05: because the howto said to do the commands after I enable the driver
<avihayb> Dragonath: are you sure insmod is the right command? maybe you should use modprob ?
<eagles05> Dragonath: forget all that there is no need to do that anymore
<Dragonath> well I'm following the howto
<Dragonath> is it out of date then?
<eagles05> sigma_1234: there in adept there r 2 options for pre released and unsupported repos that u can enable in adept
<eagles05> Dragonath: i used to use that in edgy and feisty but since gutsy havent had the need to
<avihayb> well, I don't know the diffrence between the to, or what they realy do, I gusst have a general direction on that... stick with the howto...
<eagles05> avihayb: i used my method and it worked for me
<eagles05> using the hardware driver manager
<eagles05> it downloads the appropriate pkg and installs it as required
<Dragonath> I've had a history of easy things not working out for me :)
<eagles05> Dragonath: thats strange this is the feature i enjoy the most thats why i have stuck with kubuntu
<eagles05> is the ease of getting my bcm4306 wifi card setup as well as my ati
<venik> All of a sudden I am getting an error: Cannot talk to Klauncher!
<venik> something is REALLY screwy with this OS
<eagles05> venik: O_o did u upgrade from a previous version of kubuntu
<venik> I rebooted, and now it does not see my usb mouse and keyboard.  When I try to run the System Settings, it never opens
<venik> fresh install
<eagles05> hummm
<eagles05> is this a desktop or laptop
<venik> teh upgrade did not work
<eagles05> ok
<venik> desktop
<venik> Dell 4550
<lee_> hi
<eagles05> how old is the desktop
<venik> 3 years or so
<sigma_1234> eagles05: are you sure kde 4.1 beta 1 is there?
<eagles05> im running the alpha of firefox 3 so it has to be in there unless it hasnt been packaged yet
<lee_> hello i have a problem whit my video card
<eagles05> venik: ok u using the normal cd to install
<venik> I am using yes
<eagles05> venik: u idnt boot onto the live cd again did u
<eagles05> *didnt you
<venik> no
<deejaypip> okay, i installed kubuntu onto ubuntu using sudo apt-get install kde-desktop but now I want to get rid of it. How?
<jhutchins_wk> !puregnome | deejaypip
<ubottu> deejaypip: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<eagles05> venik: i would download the alternate cd installation and try reinstall it again
<deejaypip> thanks jhutchins_wk and ubottu
<venik> after all that software I installed?????????????????????????
<eagles05> venik: that will be a last resort but there has to be something that you installed that borked some of the hardware
<eagles05> venik: sorry to leave u like this but i got to go to sleep i got a long day at work tomorrow
<jhutchins_wk> venik: Is it working in console?
<venik> yes, but not through the keyboard
<eric_> hi someone help me with my bind9 dns resolver, i can resolve on my self ( i am browsing on my dns server with myself as the dns) but when i point others to me, no success -- any help :- (
<bachir> hi all
<slow-motion> n8
<jhutchins_wk> eric_: There's a BIND howto at http://tldp.org
<jhutchins_wk> eric_: Their System Administrator's Guide also has a section on it.
<BluesKaj> howdy
<aidan__> anyone know default netgear passwords?
<Val_0> aidan__, admin/1234 or admin/password
<venik> are other people having trouble with USB keyboards/mice?
<venik> all I did was reboot!
<venik> and why am I getting this error: Cannot communicate with Klaunch!
<linkinxp> hello!!
<linkinxp> i have no sound!!! and sudo alsa foce-reload doesnt work!! HELP!!!!!
<jhutchins_wk> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<linkinxp> ty
<jhutchins_wk> linkinxp: Those may be a bit obsolete now that we're fighting with pulseaudio, but they're a good start.
<linkinxp> jhutchins,  actually it was simpler than that! it was the PCM low
<linkinxp> :(
<linkinxp> thanks anyway
<linkinxp> jhutchins,  i'm using Gnome but noone there helped me
<jhutchins_wk> Heh.
<jhutchins_wk> I had one where I just had to bump the ballance off center slightly and it would work.
<linkinxp> lol
<Nyad> Hi I am logged into kubuntu but I need to reinstall grub. Is it possible to do this whilst in kubuntu hardy? I installed gutsy onto another partition so I could use it's grub to get here, but I want to use the hardy grub again
<ubunturos> !multiboot
<ubottu> Factoid multiboot not found
<ubunturos> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ubunturos> ok, so, this is a cross-distro question. I installed fedora, and want to add an entry to menu.lst of Kubuntu. However, at the end, a message appears, booting failed
<ubunturos> where am I going wrong
<simas> hello mates! 8]
<simas> i just installed kubuntu 8.04
<simas> and running konversation
<_CrashMaster_> Dont worry
<_CrashMaster_> Be Happy
<Fujisan> can i get some help please how do i apply a gtk theme on  xchat on ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Fujisan, ask in #ubuntu
<xxxxx> cuanta gente!!
<UFilna> i am using kubuntu
<UFilna> BlueDevil,
<UFilna> xchat on kubuntu
<UFilna> so thats why i ask
<UFilna> here
<UFilna> if you dont want to help me then dont
<UFilna> but what you are doing now is the reason why people hate opensource BluesKaj
<UFilna> bureaucracy
<BluesKaj> !attitude | UFilna
<ubottu> UFilna: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<UFilna> !attitude | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<UFilna> volunteers doesnt mean you should frustrate and discourage users
<macic> Hi
<UFilna> and ubuntu told me to come here
<macic> ~~
<UFilna> after i asked
<UFilna> and i said i used kubuntu
<UFilna> so please stop your trolling
<UFilna> BlueDevil,
<UFilna> BluesKaj, *
<BluesKaj> UF
<UFilna> ignored
<BluesKaj> UFilna, are you finished ?
<mslot> How stable is KDE4.0 in Hardy?
<BluesKaj> UFilna, try system settings/appearance/gtk styles & fonts ,
<BluesKaj> mslot, not very
<mslot> Is it worth trying? Or cant I install it through apt?
<BluesKaj> for some it is
<mslot> Okay. Thanks BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> mslot, yes, but a package manager would prolly be better
<BluesKaj> i fyou're not used to the cli , that is
<mslot> adept.... Havent tried Kubuntu. Old Etch man just switched to Hardy (Im laughing my ass of saying Hardy... Thats the name of my grandfather)
<BluesKaj> hehe
<mslot> Adept. Not apt :)
<BluesKaj> one can use apt as well :)
<mslot> Yes. I have just installed my granfather on my computer.
<BluesKaj> some of the OS names for (k)ubuntu are kinda lame IMO
<BluesKaj> or releases rather
<mslot> BluesKaj: Yes.
<mslot> But I kinda like the buntu sorts allready.
<BluesKaj> surely there better ones than hardy heron for the "H" series
<aerith> I am guessing tablet support in kubuntu 7.10 is kinda nonexistant?
<BluesKaj> I'd better stop this line of conversation before I'm chastised by the #offtopic cops :)
<BluesKaj> !tablet | aerith
<ubottu> Factoid tablet not found
<aerith> Hmmmm
<BluesKaj> haven't heard many questions about tablet use here
<aerith> All those posts in the forum not much help at all.
<aerith> Besides I don't think alot of people use them with linux.
<titan_> anyone installed lINUX on the PS3?
<rav> hello. is it possible to install i386 packages on amd64? some sort of emulator or something like that?
<titan_> so you want to install i386 in a virtual desktop on your amd64?
<BluesKaj> all these tough questions at the slowest point in the day
<Val_0> titan_:VMWare
<Pennycook> rav: Some 32 bit packages can be run on 64 bit Ubuntu.  If you install ia32-libs  that'll give you the 32-bit libraries you need, and if you have a .deb you can use "sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture filename.deb".
<Walzmyn> Is there a channel for mozilla products?
<nosrednaekim> #mozilla
<nosrednaekim> IIRC
<aidan__> error 16: Inconsistent filesystem, what does this mean?
<Pennycook> Lots of popular 32 bit programs (like Skype, Firefox etc) probably have installation tutorials if you Googlefor them.
<titan_> VAL_0 was that in reply to my PS3 question?
<Walzmyn> nosrednaekim, that's an empty channel
<nosrednaekim> off
<nosrednaekim> rav: check out getlibs
<Val_0> titan_, nope to your i386 question. It's a virtualization product that allows to create multiple virtual machines running different OSs
<titan_> ooo it wasnt my question.. :)
<titan_> it was RAV's
<Nyad> Hi, I was installing grub and I told it to install to /dev/sda which I think is correct, but I also told it to install to /dev/sda1 which holds my windows partition. And now only parted can see it
<Val_0> titan_, lol you totally right, i am appologize
<Nyad> How do I fix the windows so I can boot it again?
<rav> Pennycook: thanks!
<Val_0> Nyad, what's the problem? how did you break it?
<Gizmo77> hola
<Nyad> I installed grub to sda1 which is the windows partition, I'm guessing it overwote the NT bootloader. How do I boot windows now?
<Val_0> Nyad, windows xp cd/recover mode/console/fixmbr
<nosrednaekim> Nyad: add a chainloaded entry to your grun
<nosrednaekim> *grub
<Val_0> Nyad, depending on the install there might be nothing left of your windows
<Nyad> that's ok. I just backed up all my stuff a few days ago
<Nyad> but surely grub wouldn't erase the stuff on the partition?
<Val_0> fix your MBR and see if windows loads
<Nyad> I suppose then I will have to reinstall grub again
<Val_0> Nyad, nope it wouldn't but if you told it to repartion the drive prior to install then...
<Nyad> I didn't
<Walzmyn> Has anybody here tried to subscribe to the RSS feed off the main page kubuntu.org? I can't seem to get it to work
<nosrednaekim> if you tell grub to install to a partition... I think it erase whatever is on that partition previously
<sgraham> ok..where the hell did the periferials section bo
<Nyad> Val_0, I tried to mount sda1 and it says it doesn't have a valid ntfs partition there
<nosrednaekim> sgraham: its still in kcontrol...
<nosrednaekim> Nyad: yep.. you wiped it then
<Nyad> :(
<Val_0> Nyad, yep ^ he's right
<Nyad> for once I am pure linux on my machine :)
<nosrednaekim> haha
<nosrednaekim> not by intention though... so it don't count :P
<aidan_> grub is showing multiple boot entries. I can boot into ubuntu something something 17 and ubuntu something something 16
<aidan_> when I try 17, it says error 16: filesystem inconsistent or w/e
<aidan_> when I try 16 its fine
<genii> something something 17 is likely what you want
<aidan_> so from 16, can I fix 17?
<genii> yes
<aidan_> yeah I cna't boot into 17
<aidan_> i persume they're kernel versions?
<sgraham> it doesn seem to have any effect on the mouse
<josephine> hello evey1
<genii> aidan_: Yes, different kernel versions
<Val_0> has anyone here tried to d/l Kubuntu 8.04 the Remix version and managed to do so successfully?
<josephine> no
<josephine> i've tried 8.03
<nosrednaekim> Val_0: yes
<josephine> come on cookie, answer me
<Val_0> nosrednaekim, how did you managed to do that?
<aidan_> can I umount my hd without having to use a livecd or remotely?
<josephine> no, not possible
<genii> Yes it is possible.
<Nyad> can I install 2 things simultaneously with apt-get?
<genii> Nyad: Yes
<aidan_> genii?
<josephine> yes, u can,open 2 terminals
<genii> Nyad: Just put multiple names eg: apt-get install a b c d e f g
<aidan_> josephine: no? it says its in use if you do
<josephine> nice try
<genii> aidan_: You have to give the option to remount immediately if it's /
<Nyad> you can't
<Nyad> one app can only access the DB at a time
<aidan_> Nyad: try one of the graphical package installers
<josephine> what about multiple sessions
<genii> aidan_: But you can do something like: sudo mount / -o rw,whateveroption,remount
<mmorici> anyone here able to help me get my wifi card working????
<aidan_> genii: ok I wanna fsck
<genii> to remount / rw from ro for example
<Nyad> josephine, you think if I went into a tty then I could do it?
<aidan_> so that would be remount / fsck?
<genii> aidan_: for that it cannot be mounted for a period of time. So you shuld do that from an exterior boot like livecd
<josephine> in theory, u should be able to do it
<aidan_> genii: bugger
<aidan_> I don't have externel cd drive
<aidan_> I guess I'll have to reinstall
<mrksbrd> genii .....after your done doing what you are working on now could u help me get my wifi working????
<aidan_> mrksbrd: get kde
<nosrednaekim> mrksbrd: I can help you...
<aidan_> that gave me the options
<genii> mrksbrd: Perhaps nosrednaekim can assist :)
<nosrednaekim> mrksbrd: actually, I can't ATM... but I'll be reight back in about 10 minutes
<mrksbrd> running kubuntu, but not recognizing my internal wifi & video
<mrksbrd> NOS...ok
<josephine> mrksbrd: whats your wifi brand?
<mrksbrd> i forget the command to find out ....it's been a while since i messed w/kubuntu
<mrksbrd> is it lsusb?
<josephine> laptop brand and model?
<mrksbrd> hp dv9760
<josephine> ok, lets see
<genii> lspci normally. If it's usb based then lsusb may be more useful. When totally unknown lshw shows details of everything but needs to be examined for clues
<mrksbrd> it's internal
<genii> Probably lspci most useful then. Although mine is a weird Realtek thing thats an internal usb
<mrksbrd> its a broadcom
<mrksbrd> model #bcm4328
<aidan_> can I make a netinst and add it to grub?
<aidan_> so when I next reboot it'll download a new os?
<josephine> mrksbrd: do this in a terminal: sudo iwconfig eth1
<josephine> what do you get?
<mrksbrd> "no such device"
<ActionParsnip> hey all, is it posible to convert bootable cd iso to bootable dvd iso. I downloaded the cd iso but only have dvd media
<josephine> mrksbrd: ok, here u got the drivers http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616801
<josephine> mrksbrd: look at this also. http://www.micahcarrick.com/11-04-2007/ubuntu-d830-install-notes.html
<mrksbrd> ok let me check that out.....brb
<genii> mrksrd: Any result of command: modprobe -l|grep bcm43xx                 ?
<josephine> ActionParsnip: are u kidding me? u should be able to read a CD with a DVD drive. And yes, i have knppix in a DVD
<genii> If no result install the restricted modules
 * genii sips his coffee
<nosrednaekim> back!
<nosrednaekim> you got him covered genii?
<josephine> mrksbrd
<josephine> mrksbrd: any progress?
<ActionParsnip> josephine: no, you misunderstand. i want to burn the cd iso to a dvd after converting it
<ActionParsnip> josephine: if i try to burn the cd iso to blank dvd media it doesnt allow it
<mrksbrd> josephine.....still working on it
<genii> nosrednaekim: Somewhat. Although work keeps needing me here
<nosrednaekim> k
<aidan_> I'm using netboot files (mini.iso, netboot.tar.gz, pxelinux.0) to make a grub entry
<aidan_> 1. is this possible, 2. what config do I need in menu.lst to make this work?
<mr-t> genii I had a bcm card with the 4306 chipset that I couldn't get working with the new 8.04 version worked ok only with the old deprecated driver
<genii> mr-t: The broadcoms are notorious for problems
<josephine> ActionParsnip: u r right, my bad. but i don't get why u want to burn a CD ISO in a DVD. your DVD drive should be able to read CDs
<ActionParsnip> josephine: cos i will have to buy some blank cd media when i already have a few blank dvds around the place
<ActionParsnip> i'm trying to avoid buying new medias if ican avoid
<genii> ActionParsnip: loopmount the iso, then do a mkisofs on it to a dvd compliant iso.
<genii> Then burn that
<ActionParsnip> genii: aaah yes, makes sense
<ActionParsnip> genii: cheers man :)
<josephine> mrksbrd: any luck?
<mrksbrd> yes the blue light is now on.....yahoooo
<mrksbrd> now next on the list....video card
<josephine> video card brand?
<mrksbrd> hold on ....let me get it
<mrksbrd> GeForce 7150M
<mrksbrd>           vendor: nVidia Corporation
<josephine> nice, lets see
<mrksbrd> sorry about that guys
<genii> ActionParsnip: np
<josephine> mrksbrd: take a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=767876
<ActionParsnip> mrksbrd: you tried this
#kubuntu 2008-05-29
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | mrksbrd
<ubottu> mrksbrd: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mrksbrd> ok.....going to try it
 * mrksbrd crosses his fingers
 * ActionParsnip loves factoids
<mrksbrd> ok all wish me luck....going for reboot....hopefully brb
<josephine> mrksbrd: try this, i think is gonna be easier :  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<mrksbrd> josephine....just did that thru device mgr.....gonna reboot
<ActionParsnip> the factoids are reccommended and are usually official help
<ActionParsnip> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<mrksbrd> thanks all for the help...hopefully brb
<josephine> np
<genii> ActionParsnip: A friend added in the !coffee factoid for me :)
<genii> ActionParsnip: I also recommended the !helpersnack
<genii> I think stdin added it
<reese> hi! i've downloaded and burned the kubuntu 8.04 dvd.. should I follow these instructions tu upgrade from my 7.10? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> reese, yes if you DL'd and burned the 8.04 "alternate" CD
<mr-t> why didn't you just upgrade directly?
<reese> mr-t: don't have adsl
<reese> BluesKaj: this is what I've burned http://kubuntu.org/download.php#latest
<mr-t> If you downloaded the full version you could still import your old files during thr install I think
<reese> BluesKaj: this is what I've burned http://kubuntu.org/download.php#latest
<reese> oh. sorry
<BluesKaj> reese. looks like you DL'd the live DVD version which contains most of the apps. The alternate cd version pulls apps down and upgrades them from the repositories on the internet , which you already have installed .
<reese> BluesKaj: so I can upgrade from the live DVD, can't I?
<jeroen-> I have connecte my iPaq with USB on ppp0. Everything works fine, except when I connect with the PDA I have no internet connection anymore. Unplugging the USB-cable gives an internet connection again. I tried to list ppp0 in /etc/network/interfaces like this: iface ppp0 inet dhcp; but still no luck. Please help?
<BluesKaj> reese, if you have a fairly fast internet connection then using adept to upgrade your existing version would be much simpler .
<BluesKaj> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<BluesKaj> reese, check this out as well ,https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<mr-t> bluesKaj , couldn't he add the cd rom to software sources in adept and go from there?
<reese> BluesKaj: unfortunately my downloads are at max 4 KB/s :(. anyway, I see that on the dvd there's a cdromupgrade script. So I reckon it suffices a sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade
<BluesKaj> mr-t, yes , but then threpos would have to be upgraded to hardy in his sources.list
<BluesKaj> reese, the it looks like the dvd is for you , since you have the upgrade option ...I'm not familiar with the dvd options
<mr-t> I don't know much but im learning
<mr-t> does anyone know how I can ESPN radio to stream in k8.04 ff so I don't have to use windblows?
<mr-t> or is an active x thing?
<NickPresta> mr-t, click on "flash" instead of "Windows Media". You can listen to it that way
<kuroryuu> when my laptop resumes from sleep, to get bluetooth to work properly I need to run 'sudo hid2hci --tohci', I've tried to put it in /etc/apci/resume.d/ but it won't work even when using sleep to make it wait first, I have to run it myself
<kuroryuu> is there anything else I can try?
<mr-t> I  tried that but it didn't work for me
<NickPresta> mr-t, really? Does it just not play? Does the flash even load?
<mr-t> brb
<mr-t> I get java script 0 done and nothing
<kuroryuu> ls -l /etc/acpi/resume.d/
<kuroryuu> oops
<kuroryuu> disregard that
<mr-t> thats javascript: (0)^
<navetz> is there a way to make frostwire work with 8.04? or is there an alternative to it?
<mr-t> aren't you the guy that wanted to pirate music with it last night?
<administrateur> how to changr language pls
<administrateur> comment changer la launge
<administrateur> langue
<navetz> how do you uninstall a program you installed through a .deb file?
<BluesKaj> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<mr-t> !fr
<szakulec> navetz: you should be able to use the packager manager to uninstall the program
<BluesKaj> navetz, in the terminal , sudo dpkg -r packagename
<NickPresta> navetz, dpkg -r package
<navetz> thanks guys
<szakulec> I've never been able to get Strigi to do anything useful- anything I can try to get it up and working?
<BluesKaj> I made it useful by dumping it ...it's more use that way :)
<mr-t> I agree
<dvoid> hey, is there any kde 4.0.80 packages available anywhere yet?
<navetz> BluesKaj; NickPresta: If I dpkg -r, will I be able to download the package through the repositoires after?
<nainef> hey
<Betus> when i login say me ""No write access /home/roberto/.ICEauthority" "KDE unable to Start"
<BluesKaj> navetz, depends whether it's a default app
<navetz> BluesKaj: it was in my repos before, but its gone now.
<navetz> BluesKaj: it is frostwire btw
<BluesKaj> which app is it?
<Betus> how i repare this?
<navetz> BluesKaj: frostwire
<BluesKaj> frostwire is a pain due to it's probs with java
<BluesKaj> if you want p2p , whynot try torrents
<navetz> BluesKaj: yea, but I don't know an alternate to it, and I think I just found a fix wiht it
<navetz> BluesKaj: I dont wanna download full torrents for some small files
<navetz> BluesKaj: frostwire is pretty simple and easy to use
<BluesKaj> you can choose which files to DL inside the torrents if you use ktorrent
<Betus> when i login say me ""No write access /home/roberto/.ICEauthority" "KDE unable to Start" and  i cant login.
<asobi> why does my external unmounts itself?
<andyman1> Hi everyone. Is there a way to make one user's home directory invisible to other users? I'd like to have a guest account that would have no idea (at least in passing) that my account or its files exist
<andyman1> i changed permissions on my folders, but that just blocks access, you can still see they are there
<kuroryuu> andyman: start your username with a . and hope they don't do an ls -a?
<andyman1> hahaha
<Dragnslcr> andyman1- /home itself usually has to be readable by everyone, otherwise users wouldn't be able to get to their home directories
<andyman1> =(
<Dragnslcr> Depending on what you have for other users, you could make the guest user's home directory something like /guesthome/guest and make /home only readable by a certain user or group
<NickPresta> andyman1, you could try jailing the guest user: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_chroot_login
<Dragnslcr> chroot would work. Depending on your CPU and memory, you could also set up a VM
<NickPresta> that was my next suggestion :)
<andyman1> hmm
<andyman1> i'm checking out that link
<kingjere> couldn't andyman1 do that with a umask? Im not sure.
<andyman1> yeah, this educational moment was prompted by the "customs can search your laptop" story that's been circulating. Obviously is was very paranoid i could just use truecrypt, etc. But my first thought was "hey, why not make a dummy account and not let it see the real one?"
<andyman1> *if I was very paranoid
<andyman1> then it lead me to read about unix permissions, etc
<NickPresta> how can US (?) customs search your laptop if you have a password on your account? They force you to login and divulge all your information?
<andyman1> you either give them the password or they confiscate it. (US customs, at least)
<Boohbah> andyman1: yes, 'chmod -R 600 ~/*'
<andyman1> so now this experiment is entertaining me
<NickPresta> That is strange. I would simply boot to the CLI and tell them they can search all they want.
<kingjere> or better, boot to another distro on the same disk with nothing to hide
<andyman1> that's another good idea
<eldowan> Does pulseaudio provide for a way to lock a specific stream volume?
<_CrashMaster_> Never had customs search my laptop.
<andyman1> i also thought this has good use if i need to lend the laptop to the roommate/family  for something
<_CrashMaster_> They make me turn it on/off, but they've never asked to get into it
<kingjere> Or boot to a CLI in hebrew font ;)
<nainef> oh no
<kuroryuu> they'd think the hebrew was arabic and take you into custody instead :P
<andyman1> i was confused as i set permissions to 600 on a few files, booted into another account, and could still see them, just couldn't read them
<kingjere> good one
<kuroryuu> I can't even go into mexico now without my passport and a cavity search or two, it's getting ridiculous
<andyman1> so to continue with the experiment, if I added another distro, is there a way to get grub to *easily* boot something not on the visible list? (i.e. avoid the "well now show me this one" problem?)
<kingjere> the default grub config skips the menu.
<kingjere> its the hiddenmenu option in /boot/grub/menu.lst just change the default before you go to customs
<andyman1> ah ok (and i'm not actually going anytime in the forseeable future, I even hate travelling IN the country)
<kuroryuu> with my macbook I can just uninstall refit so it boots up into an untouched os x install :)
<andyman1> cool
<andyman1> and one random non-paranoia question, has anyone else seen NetworkManager get ridiculously large in memory?
<andyman1> if i leave the laptop on for a few days, it grows to over half a gig
<kuroryuu> only problem I'm having with linux on this macbook is running hid2hci on resume from sleep to get my bluetooth mouse's scrollwheel to work again
<kuroryuu> andyman1: no, I haven't seen that
<[Relic]> anyway to get a microphone working/test to see if it works?
<stewart_> hey
<kuroryuu> [Relic]: turn up the mic volume in kmix and use krec to test
<andyman1> it'll grow large enough to grind the system to a halt =\
<kuroryuu> andyman1: install more ram? lol
<andyman1> hehe
<kingjere> andyman1: I'll bet those guys at customs had something to do with it :)
<nainef> lol
<_Angelus_> w00t
<andyman1> rootkit! zomg!
<_Angelus_> kubuntu fixed the shadow problem on nvidia with compiz shadows?
<_Angelus_> :p
<kuroryuu> is there another way to run a command on resume besides /etc/acpi/resume.d/ ?
<nokioo> hi
<nokioo> the where the sound drivers??
<nainef> over there ->
<nokioo> wow qwerty sucks
<nainef> j/k
<nokioo> ROFL!!!
<[Relic]> nothing
<nokioo> ok nothing works here
<nokioo> the sound
<nainef> the sound drivers should be installed if you have a compatible sound card
<[Relic]> I am not getting anything on the microphone, any ideas on how to solve this?
<BluesKaj> [Relic], have you setup sound in system settings ?
<nokioo> I have the sound in Amarok
<[Relic]> BluesKaj, got output just no input
<kingjere> [Relic]: just wondering if you are on a HP dv9000 laptop
<nokioo> There is no available decoder.
<nancy_> hello, I got a problem with the Kubuntu Hardy KDE 4.0 Live CD. Whenever I throw it in to boot and install after running it live, it boots into text mode and does not appear to start x-server or KDE or anything. any ideas?
<nokioo> thats the message
<[Relic]> kingjere, ga-p35-ds3l   realtek alc888   6 jacks
<glor> Hey all, I was wondering if anyone knows how to install the newest version of gparted on ubuntu??
<kuroryuu> nancy_: does /var/log/Xorg.0.log have any errors?
<kingjere> [Relic]: I was wondering cause I've been trying to get my mic working for some time. Its different from yours though
<nancy_> there are no errors indicated
<[Relic]> kingjere, synth devices and midi devices not enabled
<nokioo> I meant to say I dont have sound in Amarok
<[Relic]> just wondering where exactly the config is stored so I could check it out
<nokioo> There is no available decoder.
<kuroryuu> nancy_: can you switch to X with alt+F7?
<kingjere> [Relic]: I'm not sure what that means
<BluesKaj> [Relic], check ' alsamixer ' in the terminal and make sure the mic input ctrls are at 70% and unmuted
<nancy_> hm, never tried that, I'll try that, problem is that i am on the computer i want to run it on atm
<nancy_> the weird thing is that before I bruned the recent image including KDE 4, kubuntu live did just display a blank screen and nothing at all, now at least it shows the console
<nokioo> There is no available decoder.
<BluesKaj> nokioo, mp3 ?
<nainef> nokioo: you might need to install the kubuntu restricted
<nokioo> BluesKaj: how?
<nainef> extras
<reese_> is it dangerous to interrupt the upgrading during the setting new software channels? it takes too long, for my internet connection
<BluesKaj> nokioo, in the terminal , sudo aptitude install libxine1-ffmpeg
<[Relic]> BluesKaj, no luck
<BluesKaj> [Relic], check kmix inputs and switches
<[Relic]> BlueDevil, been there done that, need to find the config file
<[Relic]> wrong tab complete  :)   BluesKaj  :)
<nancy_> =P
<nancy_> sorry guys, my young brother is fooling 'round
<nancy_> anyways, thank's for the help.
<cahuez> hiya..
<glor> hey all, anyone know how to compile and install the new version of gparted?  the default version with ubuntu is full of bugs dealing with large disks...
<ptyo11> anybody succefully install swscanner? I am getting a interface doesn't support scanning. The swscanner website is underconstruction so I can't get any docs on it.
<ptyo11> no ideas on swscanner?
<glor> I'm new to ubuntu and haven't played with linux for years.. sorry I can't help
<mr-t> i think i found ny streaming prob. i didn't install flashplayer as root, I m trying to do so now and the installer wants the installation path of my browser . I found ff directory in /usr but when i use that path  it says i need a valid path? wtheck?
<BluesKaj> [Relic], /usr/bin/asoundconf
<cahuez> hey glor...
<cahuez> at console try to> sudo apt-get install qtparted and go...
<glor> kk onsec
<cahuez> sure..
<cahuez> but you mean qtparted, the tool for partitioning disks..!?
<glor> ok it's finished
<nainef> w00t
<glor> well I was using gparted but heck I'll settle for anything that will work
<glor> Oh baby, its working iwth my disks, thank you so much cahuez!
<cahuez> you are welcome glor..!
<glor> :)
<cahuez> and use it with care, is a powerful tool..
<nainef> the channel is on a roll
<mr-t> anyone ? ^
<glor> would you do a primary partition or an extended partition?  this is a raid volume so there is the option to expand it later in life by adding a drive..  would the extended allow me to resize?  or would  I be better off with a primary?
<cahuez> humm glor, good question; a raid volume containing how many disks..!?
<cahuez> is it for personal or production purposes..?
<glor> 5 disks, raid 6 3TB total (5 1tb drives)
<glor> semi production
<cahuez> wow, what a thing, hehe..!
<glor> the array is managed by a controller however, so ubuntu only sees the free space of 3TB
<cahuez> let me check my notes, a moment please...
<glor> k :)
<nainef> wow
<glor> dang, qtparted is acting like gparted did...  it lets me create the 3tb volume,  but when I commit my changes and refresh, it shows the size only being 745.97
<glor> what kernel is ubuntu 8.04 using?  2.6?
<kloplop32> Is anyone here good at knowing why a system if getting an error message(the same one) EVERY time that an application starts up in the GUI?
<nainef> 2.6.24
<glor> werid then it shouldnt' have any problems with larger volumes...
<Kloplop321> a gparted issue?
<cahuez> that's right glor..
<glor> ya, 0.3.5 (which ubuntu uses) has issues with > 1tb disks
<glor> 0.3.7 fixes it
<cahuez> probably you will need some advice with lvm and linux tools..
<glor> but I can't compile it
<Kloplop321> ooh :S that is out of my district
<Kloplop321> hmm... maybe it has to do with how a 32 bit integer or a 64 bit long both unsigned may not be able to have each sector's number
<cahuez> i mean glor, the best bet is giving a try to lvm resources..
<Kloplop321> are you using a RAID array, or a single hard drive
<glor> where would I find those?
<glor> I have an Areca 1220 controller handling the raid, so I'm not using linux raid
<[Relic]> Anything other than krec to try recording, I can hear voices in my head now, but krec doesn't seem to hear them when I try playback
<cahuez> yeap and it don't have too much sense to format/use a very large partition, without mirroring and other stuff with lvm related...
<Kloplop321> I do not know of "Areca 1220" is that a physical component handling it or what?
<glor> correct
<glor> its a hardware raid controller
<Kloplop321> so it is a RAID 0 type?
<glor> Raid 6
<glor> similar to Raid 5 but it has a double parity set
<Kloplop321> and since it is a hardware controller, the computer thinks of it as a single HDD?
<glor> correct
<Kloplop321> ahh.
<glor> the computer only sees a 3tb drive
<Kloplop321> lots of space..
<glor> heh ya
<glor> it's going to be a backup server
<Kloplop321> are you on a 64 bit or 32 bit processor?
<glor> and I want to do revisioning etc
<glor> 64bit
<Kloplop321> is there a 64 gparted or qtparted?
<Kloplop321> 64-bit
<cahuez> both ones..
<[Relic]> BluesKaj, got sound in the headphones and can hear it recording, but krec doesn't seem too record or playback anything
<glor> for some reason ubuntu is only utilizing 3.5
<cahuez> glop, let's try a google with "kubuntu" + "logical volume manager" and check...
<glor> they have 3.6 availabel for different builds but not mine evidently
<glor> kk
<Kloplop321> Relic, you do not have to use krec for recording everything, it fails for me, would you like me to get the name of the app I use?
<Kloplop321> [Relic] I use "Kwave Sound Editor" it has recording abilities as well. It works for me quite well
<Kloplop321> Krec, does not work for me
<BluesKaj> [Relic], I'm not well versed in krec but maybe audacity will work ...it does for me , A/D 'ing vinyl to the hard drive
<BigPick> I'm an audacity user aswell. Never could get Krec working.
<Kloplop321> BluesKaj, audacity may work, however what I suggest worked first time for me
<BluesKaj> the mic inputs may work in audacity
<[Relic]> probably end up trying them all  :)
<BigPick> Just out of curiosity, do you happen to know what your soundcard is?
<Kloplop321> well they should be both in the Apt-get or adept database ;)
<cahuez> glor, just for checking, at console do a> apt-cache search lvm2 ...
<BluesKaj> cool Kloplop321 , never tried kwave , good to have other options
<Kloplop321> yeah, I did some research, it works like my Window's replica. I like it better
<Kloplop321> glor, any luck with googling?
<aditya> and im totally new here :|
<Kloplop321> what is it that you need?
<cahuez> yeap, glor look at: http://www.linuxconfig.org/Linux_lvm_-_Logical_Volume_Manager ---
<aditya> me pretty much nothing :d im just here to help .
<Kloplop321> ahh, well having good knowledge here will help ;)
<cahuez> yeap, hehe..
<aditya> hopefully i have some of it :D
<cahuez> hey aditya..!
<aditya> hey . wasup . whas the problem ?
<cahuez> yeap, tell us..
<Kloplop321> I don't think he has a problem aditya
<cahuez> glor, take a carefull check of that info at> http://www.linuxconfig.org/Linux_lvm_-_Logical_Volume_Manager ...
<Kloplop321> glor, have you looked at that?
<cahuez> before proceed..
<aditya> damn . alrite maybe i cud have a problem . let me think . na as of now i dont have a problem .
<Kloplop321> I still have my problem to be solved :(
<aditya> and whas ur problem ?
<aditya> :D
<Kloplop321> just a moment let me get a direct quote of what it says(easy to reproduce
<Kloplop321> )
<aditya> alrite .
<Kloplop321> Could not fine Mime type (2 new lines) application/octet-stream
<aditya> and u get that error when ?
<Kloplop321> says it EVERY time I open up a new application, and whenever I start up
<aditya> on all of the applications ?
<Kloplop321> and when I use "kfind" I have to close like 20 as they keep adding up
<Kloplop321> yeah
<Kloplop321> on EVERY
<Kloplop321> even on what ever process that loads the background picture..
<glor> looking now!
<aditya> alrite tried deleting the octet stream file that u use by default ?
<cahuez> cool...
<aditya> i use gnome these days but hang on the other laptops on kde lemme gimme wha file u have to delete :D
<aditya> 1. cd  <enter> shud take u to ur home directory
<aditya> 2. cd .kde/share/mimelnk/application/     <copy paste that>
<Kloplop321> only problem, I have no clue where it is, and why EVERY application just HAS to look at it..
<aditya> then delete the "octet-stream.desktop" file
<aditya> then it shunt give that error :d
<aditya> if it does then we cud try another thing :D
<Kloplop321> yeah I know I am just about to
<aditya> In Konqueror/Settings/Configure Konqueror/File Associations/Add     in group application type octet-stream     then reboot :D
<[Relic]> Kloplop321, BluesKaj  :  kwave worked,  plus it lets me filter  :)
<Kloplop321> good going [Relic]!
<[Relic]> now if I could just get the cheapie web cam to capture I would be all set  :)
<Kloplop321> ok I just deleted the octet file in there
<Kloplop321> well good luck
<Kloplop321> Kmix might be able to help you, but I am not sure
<Kloplop321> let me try to replicate what normally happens aditya
<Kloplop321> WOOT!
<Kloplop321> it works, no more errors!
<Kloplop321> thanks aditya
<Kloplop321> :D
<nosrednaekim> !info kwave
<ubottu> kwave (source: kwave): sound editor for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.10-1.1 (hardy), package size 3164 kB, installed size 6588 kB
<Kloplop321> ooo
<Kloplop321> never knew that existed
<nosrednaekim> :)
<Kloplop321> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.59-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 11455 kB, installed size 53620 kB
<domluc> hello, Where I can find preparation packages of kubuntu
<Kloplop321> preperation packages?
<nosrednaekim> preparation?
<domluc> I'm looking for 4.1 beta
<domluc> yes, sorry
<nosrednaekim> oh... thats not out yet :)
<Dragnslcr> I don't think there are any Kubuntu packages for KDE 4.1b1 yet
<Kloplop321> do you mean KDE4?
<domluc> no, 4.1
<Kloplop321> well 4 in general
<Dragnslcr> Maybe by the end of the week
<domluc> yeah
<domluc> but version kde 4.1
<Dragnslcr> Usually takes a few days to put the packages together
<genii> Kloplop321: main kde project released 4.1 recently but has not yet been packaged for kubuntu
<Kloplop321> I have the 4.0 one on my computer that can run in a different session, I don't like the new menu, but everything else is nice
<domluc> I had read the announce right now
<genii> domluc: After the devs get home from their big meeting I'm sure we'll see one
<NickPresta> Mr. Anderson, greetings
<nosrednaekim> Kloplop321: you can see change it :)
<Kloplop321> how?
<nosrednaekim> NickPresta: one of those annoying people embarrasing me about my age :P
<NickPresta> nosrednaekim, hehehe. Total surprise, although not a bad one :)
<nosrednaekim> Kloplop321: remove it, the right click->add applet and choose the traditional menu
<Kloplop321> lol, nice...
<nosrednaekim> NickPresta: at least people didn't mistake me the other way.... as a 12 year old :P
<NickPresta> nosrednaekim, haha. I wasn't thinking you were _old_, but late 20s, mid 30s was what I was thinking
<domluc> well,  right now in hardy, what version of kde is in repo?
<Kloplop321> !info KDE4*
<nosrednaekim> domluc: 3.5.9 and 4.0.3
<ubottu> kde4 (source: meta-kde4): the K Desktop Environment version 4 official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3 (hardy), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<NickPresta> think of it as a testament to your maturity ;)
<cahuez> he..
<domluc> you're very friendly :-)
<nosrednaekim> get off my lawn... punk.
<nosrednaekim> :P
<nainef> lol
<Kloplop321> what, so now that I have no error anymore people go silent?
<Kloplop321> and have connection time outs?
<nosrednaekim> yep! :)
<Dragnslcr> Good job, you killed the channel
<corinth> Is there a shortcut for adding http://www.   and   .com, .net, etc in konqueror, similar to ctrl-enter, etc in Firefox? Alternately, is there a way to add these?
<Kloplop321> this may not be very supportave of what you are asking for, but konqueror's html rendering isn't very good, why are you still staying with it?
<Kloplop321> by the way, FF2 has a lag rendering problem, but the FF3 beta 5 does not seem to btw
<cahuez> corinth, have you tested firefox..!?
<nosrednaekim> Kloplop321: BTW... konqueror's HTML rendering is the best in the world.... (next to safari)
<nosrednaekim> but not everything is made according to the standards
<Kloplop321> you sure? because it seems pretty crapy to me compared to what I am used to, and some divs scooting off to the right, and misplaced sections of the page
<nosrednaekim> Kloplop321: badly coded pages.
<corinth> cahuez Yes, I use firefox, but I prefer to use a desktop's default applications. The only problem is that I get rendering problems on certain pages.
<Kloplop321> you sure of that? it seems that ONLY in Konqueror's browser that I EVER see (I do not play it anymore) Runescape's table section with links above the java applet screwed up and double the height
<Kloplop321> well corinth, there is a setting which you can change in the system settings of the default programs
<cahuez> yeap corinth, usually happens, mainly if looking for non-free content..
<Kloplop321> bamed "Default Applications"
<Kloplop321> named*
<corinth> No, I mean that I like to use the programs that are well integrated into a desktop, like konq is with KDE, and epiphany with GNOME. Anyway though, the main problem I have is with digg.com. I get rendering problems in konq with it.
<Kloplop321> well I just gave it up, I have not had any problems myself. It is all a matter of opinion, and what the best solution is or desireable
<cahuez> humm, take a look to "about:plugins" and check what is not in place..
<lovre> hi all
<Kloplop321> hello
<chipbuddy> well, i'm reinstalling ubuntu again... but this time i'm going to install kubuntu right off the bat and try to stick with it. so hooray for me
<lovre> i need help. Have a movie, but its audio is too silent. How can i boost it up? Tried the Kaffeine equalizer, didnt help much--
<Kloplop321> ohh, do you have the KMix app installed?
<lovre> yes
<nosrednaekim> lovre: kmix is on max as well?
<Kloplop321> you can turn the PCM and audio setting up to the highest in it
<nosrednaekim> all of the channels?
<lovre> sec
<lovre> everything is up. Its just this one movie
<lovre> other movies are fine
<nosrednaekim> get an external amp :P
<wad> My debian server is sharing 3 printers via samba. My windows boxen can all see the three printers, but this Kubuntu box can only see one of them, for some odd reason. I need to print to one of the other ones. Has anyone seen this behavior before? Why on earth would it only see one of the printers?
<lovre> is there some other video viewer that has better equaliser?
<lovre> nosrednaekim: loool
<chipbuddy> if i have an ntfs partition, will kubuntu have any problems at all accessing it?
<Kloplop321> well, It reminds me of how the Matrix movies were quite silent, you might just have to turn up the speaker really high :(
<lovre> chipbuddy: no
<nosrednaekim> chipbuddy: shouldn't, no
<lovre> Kloplop321: loool, funny you mention that. THE MOVIE IS MATRIX LOOL
<Kloplop321> prooves my point doesn't it ;)
<corinth> Actually, I had problems in Kubuntu Gutsy getting my ntfs partitions to auto mount. Not sure if it's fixed yet.
<Kloplop321> Wad, have you tried putting in the location in the screen yourself?
<Kloplop321> I had to add it myself into the printer settings on my desktop
<wad> Kloplop321: yes. It went through the wizard to install the printer, and said it was good, but wouldn't work.
<lovre> Kloplop321: i can boost speakers up cuz they have their own amplifier. But im trying to watch it on headphones. They dont have applifier, so i have to amplify with software
<wad> No jobs ever showed up on the CUPS page.
 * wad tries again
<Kloplop321> lovre, good luck because I do not know of any software like that, unless you re-encode the vid yourself
<Kloplop321> odd. do you have the correct driver selected for the model?
<lovre> Kloplop321: what would that take, like 4 hours?
<lovre> Kloplop321: i have Core2Duo @ 2x2133Ghz
<chipbuddy> ah... but if i'm planning on having a common area between kubuntu and windows i should make it ext2?
<chipbuddy> !ext2
<ubottu> Factoid ext2 not found
<Kloplop321> in my experience for a dvd QUALITY, MORE THAN THAT
<chipbuddy> !ntfs
<Kloplop321> CRAPPY  caps lock..
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE
<nosrednaekim> chipbuddy: yeah... that works...as does ntfs and fat32
<lovre> Kloplop321: uf. Nothing then. Thank you
<Kloplop321> and is that printer printing a CUPS test page from another linux computer Wad/
<Kloplop321> ?
<Kloplop321> why does it say I am away :S
<Kloplop321> yay
<Kloplop321> no more away
<Kloplop321> good luck lovre
<lovre> Kloplop321: thank you
<Kloplop321> anybody else need any help? I am bored
<wad> Kloplop321: Me! Hang on!
<wad> :)
<corinth> Kloplop321: Try working on bug #1 >_>
<wad> Kloplop321: I prints test pages fine from CUPS web page.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<wad> Kloplop321: and it prints test pages fine from windows boxen.
<cahuez> and kubuntu boxes, the better, hehe..
<Kloplop321> well, I mean from another linux box
<khajavi> HELP: Why in kubuntu 8.04 the cdrom doesn't mount at /cdrom but it mount /media/[label of CD]
<cahuez> do a >whereis cdrom ..
<Kloplop321> what about at cdrom0?
<wad> Hey, I think it just worked!
<Kloplop321> Wad, is that the ONLY other linux box you have to test with
<Kloplop321> are you going to run to the printer to check?
<wad> I have two others.... but I started with this one.
<wad> My son is. :)
<wad> I was looking at the CUPS output.
<wad> YAY!
<wad> It works!
<khajavi> for example when I insert kubuntu it mount at /media/kubuntu 8.04 not at /media/cdrom0
<Kloplop321> yeh, you may have just selected the wrong driver
<wad> I had the same driver (a PPD file, locally), but I reinstalled it with some other options.
<Kloplop321> khajavi, your system may be thinking that the CD/DVD drive is a memory/flash drive instead..
<wad> And I went into admin mode, and set it as the default.
<wad> That might have fixed.
<wad> Anyway, on to the next project.
<Kloplop321> yeah, admin mode would have set it deeper into the system
<wad> Thanks, guys!
<Kloplop321> go on wad
 * wad bows, and leaves
<Kloplop321> I thought he had another bug
<khajavi> Kloplop321: after installing new kubuntu 8.04 I have this problem
<Kloplop321> netspilt?
<Kloplop321> khajavi: odd, did you do via internet or by disk?
<Kloplop321> anybody else here?
<NickPresta> we're here :)
<Kloplop321> ok, because the guy I as supposibly working with died and got ran over some how
<khajavi> Kloplop321: bye disk
<Kloplop321> ?
<Kloplop321> khajavi: what about other disks, does it go with the CD's name as well?
<khajavi> Kloplop321: in ubuntu I dont have any problem but in kubuntu this is an important issue
<khajavi> Kloplop321: Yes, they mount as the names of CDs
<khajavi> Kloplop321: I mount them manually at /cdrom: mount /media/kubuntu --bind /cdrom
<Kloplop321> very weird. I would think that your computer thinks that your CD drive is a flash drive dock and just renames like how my multi-card reader dock does
<aeroz>  
<khajavi> Kloplop321: the mount very straightly
<Kloplop321> however I have no idea on how to fix it, I would suggest, that you post on the forums and see what you can get.
<khajavi> thanks fo your attention
<Kloplop321> I hope you get it fixed, khajavi
<Kloplop321> I must go to bed, good night people.
<cahuez> for you the same, bye bye klop...
<Kloplop321> I find this channel interesting, I may come back sometime(actively)
 * genii sips a coffee
<chipbuddy_> i'm going to dual boot kubuntu and windows, but i'm going to have a common area. how should i format this common area so that both OS can access it in an efficient manner? ext2? ntfs?
<Kloplop321> both can access NTFS
<jd_> chipbuddy_: ntfs
<chipbuddy> oops
<Kloplop321> l would not suggest FAT or FAT32, not stable
<chipbuddy> why ntfs? because windows likes it and linux can put up with it?
<Kloplop321> in otherwords, yeah
<ol--lo_> fat32 not stable ??
<NickPresta> chipbuddy, with ntfs-3g, there is no problem with NTFS filesystems really.
<cahuez> ntfs works fine with any distro of linux..
<chipbuddy> ol--lo_i do'nt know about not stable, but it's pretty featureless compared to others. for example, i actually emulated a FAT drive in software when i was in college... and i'm not the sharpest knife in the crayon box
<GWillakers> I haven't gotten any updates for what seems like a couple of weeks.  Is this just because its a new release (8.04) or am I screwed up somehow (or both)??
<ol--lo_> chipbuddy: fat32 fragmetes fast and the 4gb limitation is painflul if you work with dvd.iso's but i have never heard it to be unstabel ...
<Kloplop321> I've updated over 200 applications from when I upgraded, but system upgrades? I think less than 50 actually
<cahuez> klop, do at console> uname -a and tell us...
<GWillakers> I haven't gotten any updates.
<cahuez> mine> Linux Pucelle 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 12:47:45 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux ...
<cahuez> leaving in a jet plane; ciao....
<Kloplop321> back jsut a sec
<Kloplop321> this is on my laptop, not my main computer where I have most of my stuff
<Kloplop321> Linux kloplop321-laptop 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Kloplop321> ohh he logged out..
<ol--lo_> Linux AmaTaraSu 2.6.25-4.slh.3-sidux-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri May 23 21:58:49 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Kloplop321> well night people, I figure I should sleep now, last day of manditory public education for me tomarrow for this school year.
<Kloplop321> hmm, you seem to have a newer kernel, and my update icon is at the top, I'll run a quick apt-get update in the tty1
<ol--lo_> Kloplop321: i do not use kubuntu
<Kloplop321> I use kubuntu on my main machine, I use xubuntu with WiFi on this pentium 2 laptop I got for like $65
<Kloplop321> yeah it is updating the kernel right now
<madberry> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kloplop321> good luck, setting it up may need some blacklisting, guides always help ;)
<Kloplop321> well correct guides
<Kloplop321> night
<Frederick> folks how do I install google earth in kubuntu?
<jd_> frederick: type sudo apt-get install google-earth in the konsole
<Frederick> Package google-earth is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Frederick> there is this package to install it
<Frederick> googleearth-package
<robertobeto23> hi
<jd_> yeah, use that instead
<Frederick> jd_: dont knwo jack
<Frederick> cause this is also not thje installer from google-earth
<pablo__> hola a todos
<pablo__> como estan
<pablo__> soy nuevo en este jejeje es la primera vez que entro aka
<pablo__> ^_^
<Frederick> jd_: this is a tool to generate a deb from the bin file google distributes
<Frederick> but for some reason after install mine google earth does not logs
<jd_> Fredrick: yeah.... i found that out just now too
<unix_infidel> wow, it's crazy how compiz works by default in ubuntu.
<unix_infidel> i'm astounded.
<jd_> Frederick: you can try to download it from google.... i'm trying it now so i don't know how it works yet http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<Odd-rationale> Frederick: try adding the medibuntu repo
<Frederick> jd_: this was the first thing ive tried
<Odd-rationale> !medibuntu | Frederick
<ubottu> Frederick: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jd_> Frederick: what was the problem you hit
<Odd-rationale> then install googleearth
<Odd-rationale> googleearth is in the medibuntu repos...
<Frederick> trying
<Frederick> Odd-rationale: thanks a lot it did the trick
<Odd-rationale> Frederick: np
<nokioo> after a breakage is it dpkreconfigure -a ??
<nokioo> hello?
<nokioo> after a breakage is it dpkreconfigure -a ??
<Odd-rationale> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<belzebub> Cannot find mozilla runtime directory. Exiting., why?
<[mad]Berry|lappy> alright wifi problems been hacking at it for a couple of hours i'm not seeing it here is some info http://paste.ubuntu.com/15465/
<[mad]Berry|lappy> i just get can't find any networks
<[mad]Berry|lappy> anybody?
<tvakah> say, anything in particular I need to do to have an esata drive detected? dmesg and syslog don't show any sign of it being plugged in... hotplugged that is
<navetz__> hey, how can I uninstall vmware (the repost don't show that its installed) but it is in my /etc and I see a install script called installer.sh
<flaccid> !vmware | navetz__
<ubottu> navetz__: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<belzebub> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<navetz__> flaccid: I have vmware-server isntalled
<flaccid> and did you read te above links?
<genii> tvakah: Do you happen to know the chipset of the eSATA controller card?
<navetz__> flaccid: I am asking how to remove it, I had it in 7.10, but when I upgraded it broke.
<navetz__> flaccid: now my repos show it not installed, and I can't install it, or uninstall it.
<tvakah> genii, checking, the internal sata drive works fine
<flaccid> navetz__: if its a package, just use adept, otherwise you will have to remove it manually unless vmware provides and uninstall script and you kept it
<tvakah> genii, 03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)
<root> EPA
<navetz__> flaccid: it is a package, but when I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 it broke
<navetz__> flaccid: now it shows that it is not installed, I can't install it. I can't uninstall it because the it shows that it is not installed (but the files are on my computer)
<flaccid> navetz__: remove the package with apt-get. if you get an error pastebin it.
<tvakah> genii, it's the bulit in esata in an asus c90s notebook btw
<flaccid> navetz__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server tells you are how to manually remove if you have the script. otherwise remove under sudo as long as you make sure the package is purged.
<navetz__> flaccid: here is my error: Package vmware-server is not installed, so not removed
<navetz__> flaccid: I found a install script in my /etc/vmware
<tvakah> genii, also there is a 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01) (prog-if 80 [Master])
<navetz__> flaccid: can I uninstall with a install script?
<flaccid> navetz__: can you please first confirm dpkg -l | grep vmware
<flaccid> navetz__: no read the link!
<ol--lo_> shouldnt that be vmware-package
<navetz__> flaccid : I see some stuff there, want me to pastebin it?
<genii> tvakah: Is this perhaps an Asus G2S laptop?
<flaccid> ol--lo_: no.
<flaccid> navetz__: yes
<genii> tvakah: Sorry, missed your earlier post
<navetz__> flaccid: http://pastebin.com/d4fda3f2d
<genii> tvakah: Although this may also apply since the controller is the same in both cases: http://kerneltrap.org/node/15875
<flaccid> navetz__: you removed the package but did not purge it thus why the runtime configs exist. which i think is what rc stands for..
<navetz__> flaccid: I didn't remove the package though, I didn't have it after the upgrade.
<flaccid> navetz__: sudo dpkg --purge vmware-server vmware-server-kernel-modules-2.6.22-14
<flaccid> well dpkg doesn't lie generally. if you remove a package, it will leave the configs (if it has some) until you purge it.
<belzebub> Cannot find mozilla runtime directory. Exiting....when i start minefield, why?
<navetz__> flaccid: I got lota errors
<navetz__> http://pastebin.com/d3fd7c357
<flaccid> navetz__: they are non harmful. merely artifacts it seems. check dpkg -l | grep vmware now..
<flaccid> navetz__: it helps if you didn't run the command in /etc/vmware ..
<matthew> Question: Kubuntu comes with no firewall and no (se linux or ap armor) protections turned on?
<flaccid> matthew: no firewall with default installed
<flaccid> !firewall | matthew
<ubottu> matthew: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<tvakah> genii, hrm, nah I get nothing not even an error concerning the jmicron ata interface, just did a reboot with it plugged in and still no dice
<tvakah> genii, going to try changing the bios to ide mode instead of ahci
<navetz__> flaccid: I think that may have worked.
<flaccid> belzebub: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/commands-some-work-some-dont-208416/ or google might help?
<flaccid> navetz__: yeah should of :)
<matthew> flaccid: but the question was--is it turned on by default?
<nokioo> I dsn't think it was dpkg-reconfigure -a
<flaccid> matthew: negative. there are no network services/ports listening either after install
<matthew> i c
<flaccid> matthew: its not bad. i mean i would prefer to see a minimal iptables plus a minimal selinux but there isn't really a threat. however i believe that samba should be an option with the installer and thus require firewall..
<inteliwasp> what do i need to do to make java work in ff3 beta5?
<flaccid> !java | inteliwasp
<ubottu> inteliwasp: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<flaccid> the usual afik inteliwasp
<inteliwasp> .... crud...... i did use adept to install java6
<inteliwasp> well i guess i need to purge and reinstall
<flaccid> inteliwasp: let me check first
<inteliwasp> ya i jest need a plugin link
<flaccid> a plugin link?
<inteliwasp> just*
<flaccid> google 'java test' ?
<flaccid> http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<inteliwasp> ff does not see that i have java
<inteliwasp> and no that does not work
<flaccid> yeah same with me inteliwasp. run firefox 3 initially from konsole and then goto the page and you will see the errors :(
<flaccid> brb
<flaccid> inteliwasp: PIPE: appletviewer wrote: status exception: java.lang.NumberFormatException: For input string: " ".java.lang.NumberFormatException: For input string: " "
<navetz__> can someone tell me where I can find a good tutorial on flash?
<inteliwasp> er... i figured it out just a minute ago, i needed to uninstall java-common and any other java components, and the reinstall java6
<ol--lo_> navetz__: google ... http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=flash+tutorial&btnG=Google+Search&meta=&sourceid=Mozilla-search
<david__> new kernel for linux
<david__> 26.67.rc8
<ol--lo_> 67 ..
<navetz__> ol--lo_: thanks
<david__> for kernel
<david__>  new linux kernel
<david__>   free word
<david__>  open sorces
<flaccid> inteliwasp: are they the os/default javas?
<david__>  alguien que sespa español
<flaccid> !es | alg
<ubottu> alg: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<nainef> brb
<hawkeyex> hi evreryone
<hawkeyex> does anyone know how to create web access for users to put up their web page and stuff
<hawkeyex> I'm still trying to figure out apache2
<hawkeyex> does anyone know how to create directories for users for web access - or a least know where to create the web pages?
<ol--lo_> hawkeyex: you might want to read the apache docs ...
<ol--lo_> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ol--lo_> !apache2
<ubottu> Factoid apache2 not found
<flaccid> hawkeyex: use public_html generally
<genii> hawkeyex: Perhaps see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=81529#post81529
<hawkeyex> lemme see if it works
<flaccid> brb
<flaccid> java is not working in my firefox 2 or 3 not sure if its because both installed. applet crashes in 3, asks for additional plugin in 2. anyone have this or can confirm?
<yurimxpxman> is there any way to defragment a mounted disk?
<flaccid> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<flaccid> yurimxpxman: fs type?
<yurimxpxman> flaccid: ext3
<flaccid> no need to defrag. its not fat or ntfs..
<yurimxpxman> flaccid: the disk is full.. I need the files rearranged because it's slow as hell
<flaccid> free up space
<genii> flaccid: The official test site is prompting me for install with ff3b5 .... chose SE6, installing now
<flaccid> you could clear the apt-cache if its on that fs
<genii> Delete some logs
<flaccid> well probably best not to delete logs directly because of log rotate
<genii> flaccid: I usually remove the archived ones
<flaccid> yeah i think its ok to do that directly
<flaccid> but better with logrotate/logrotate configuration
<dthacker> Hi.  I'm trying to use firefox to log in to a Citrix Presentation server at work.  I'm getting an error messages stating that I have not accepted an ssl cert.  How can I force that cert to get re-presented?
<genii> flaccid: Incidentally install of SE 6 through the ff3b5 worked seamlessly.
<yurimxpxman> flaccid: won't the disk be left fragmented after deleting so much data?
<flaccid> what is se 6?
<flaccid> yurimxpxman: don't believe so
<flaccid> good read on why: http://geekblog.oneandoneis2.org/index.php/2006/08/17/why_doesn_t_linux_need_defragmenting
<genii> flaccid: Sun Java 6 (update 6)
<yurimxpxman> flaccid: old news :-)
<yurimxpxman> flaccid: but even he admits that ext3 could need defragging when the disk is full
<flaccid> new news for you
<sgraham> hey trying to set up seemless. with vitualbox (its a long story as to why..) now i downlaoded the vbox guestaditions1.5 iso..
<flaccid> it would be a hectic task on that kind of fs
<sgraham> do i have to actually write it to a cd cant i mount the iso with like a virtualcd?
<flaccid> genii: yeah not sure why my java aint working there. i have exceptions when it calls the plugin
<genii> flaccid: Maybe package manager remove of whatever JRE you had then go to the test site and just install it that way
<dsmith_> dhacker: you still here?
<dsmith_> flaccid: but I soooooooooo loved defragging.. lol
<dsmith_> ya know, I use to get 2-3 users a year that knew nothing of defragging
<dsmith_> when one ran a scan of thier drive, it would be like all red
<flaccid> genii: i tried reinstall. it works fine in opera. not sure why its doing an exception, i think its the plugin wrapper
<dsmith_> and when I try to explain to them what was happening, I got the donut glazzed stare
<flaccid> decreases life of disk as well
<dsmith_> yurimxpxman: linux doesn't need defragging
<genii> flaccid: I used http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp to test, where it prompted for which specific one to choose and install...GCJ at top then SE6 then SE5, some others. Chose SE6, went well
<yurimxpxman> dsmith_: come back and say that after you've filled an 80GB disk and your PC is running like Windows. Yes, I know that it doesn't normally, but my disk is completely full
<sgraham> yurimxpxman: look for huge log files
<sgraham> ive seen a few systems taken down by 2 gig log files
<flaccid> genii: ta
<flaccid> yurimxpxman: you are not meant to fill up disks..
<ScorpKing> hi giys. i can't print and it seems like a bug. is there a way to fix it?
<ScorpKing> i'll give more info just now ;)
<dsmith_> yurimxpxman: PULL SOME STUFF OF MAN
<dsmith_> df shows, 91% on my NAS and thats it
<dsmith_> the rest are <75%
<dsmith_> yurimxpxman: two good programs to use are fslint and filelight
<dsmith_> in the repos
<ScorpKing> ugm.. here is the problem i'm having. none of those things seems to fix the problem with cups. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/153003 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/221087
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 153003 in cupsys "inode_permission error for cupsd on /dev/tty" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<ScorpKing> ugh f&%
<ScorpKing> ok so i need to get this printer working here. the whole bussiness has been converted to linux with the last machine being this one. invoices needs to be printed before trucks can go off. did anyone else had this problem?
<dsmith_> what printer?
<genii> ScorpKing: Hack udev
<dsmith_> model that is
<ScorpKing> HP Laserjet 1020
<ScorpKing> genii: anything specific i should do there?
<mr-t> try http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_1020
<ScorpKing> mr-t: thanks. taking a look now
<genii> ScorpKing: Well, my first thought was to change the rule of making tty to allow what permissions it requires. But on second glance I am thinking the default group of dialout to which that file belongs needs adjusting or user hplip add to that group
<ScorpKing> mr-t: /usr/share/foo2zjs/firmware/ is empty but the printer worked for about 5 hours yesterday and then just stopped
<dsmith_> hp 1020 work
<dsmith_> thats what I use here
<ScorpKing> dsmith_: yes and then it stopped
<dsmith_> hmmmm what did you change in the machine?
<dsmith_> did you try to delete and then readd?
<ScorpKing> and to make things even worse when i got home last night and connected my own priner to my laptop i ran into the same problem. it stopped printing after about 16 pages
<dsmith_> weird
<ScorpKing> dsmith_: didn't change a thing.
<dsmith_> I se the same printer on a two kubuntu boxes
<dsmith_> we never had any issues
<dsmith_> what distro?
<dsmith_> 8.04?
<dsmith_> 7.10?
<ScorpKing> all logs shows prinint is perfect except for the number of pages printed
<ScorpKing> 8.04
<dsmith_> hmmm test page work?
<ScorpKing> 7.10 is fine
<ScorpKing> nope
<ScorpKing> print*
 * dsmith_ scratches head
 * ScorpKing bites his nails..
<dsmith_> so 8.04 no work, 7.10 does work?
<ScorpKing> correct
<dsmith_> hmmmmmmmmmmmm
<dsmith_> now we not why
<dsmith_> now to find a reason
<ScorpKing> it's on more that one machine with different printers
<dsmith_> know why I meant
<dsmith_> this is for a busniess?
<ScorpKing> in /var/log/cups/error_log i see "CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized"
<ScorpKing> yes it is as well as my own printer at home
<dsmith_> you could place a support call with say canonical, but thats like last resort
<dwidmann_laptop> I've come to the conclusion that ksysguard 4.x is just plain cool :)
<dsmith_> so it seems you cannnot add the printer
<navetz> how do I find out what my kernel version is ?
<dsmith_> uname -r
<navetz> how do I find out what my kernel version is ?
<ScorpKing> dsmith_: yeah or revert to 7.10
<navetz> sorry
<dsmith_> i never tried a downgrade
 * dsmith_ wonders if that would work
<ScorpKing> dsmith_: it gets added by itself
<ScorpKing> dsmith_: i'll reinstall
<dsmith_> honestly, I never seen the problem your facing
<dwidmann_laptop> I've not had much luck with printers in gutsy ... couldn't add a network printer myself. Seeing as I couldn't even get something so simple as that to work, I've indefinitely postponed upgrading the system with the actual printer ....
<dsmith_> i run gutsy and have no problems
<mr-t> there are several changes to cups from 7.10 to 8.04
<ScorpKing> ah dwidmann_laptop :)
<dsmith_> hp usb via cups share, hp network, xerox network printers
<dsmith_> both work out of box
<dsmith_> er.. all three that is
<dwidmann_laptop> **s/gutsy/hardy
<dsmith_> ScorpKing: I say reinstall to 7.10
<dsmith_> it will save time
<dwidmann_laptop> With regards to gutsy, with the stuff from updates/security/backports installed, I had major issues with it then too.
<ScorpKing> dsmith_: the 1020 works out of the box as well until it stops ;). yeah i'm just looking for the disk
 * dsmith_ motto is "if it takes more then 30-minutes, then try something else"
<dwidmann_laptop> dsmith_: excellent motto
<dsmith_> yep :) learned by lessons of pain
<dsmith_> haha
<ScorpKing> ok guys i have to format this box. have fun and thanks for the help.
<dsmith_> example: IT idiots hosed this guys machine.. I got it and reinstalled windows.... and handed it back
<ScorpKing> genii: i'll take a look into your suggestion tonight on my laptop
<dwidmann_laptop> I suppose if I'm ever in dire need of heat, my laptop could probalby do the job .... I'm sitting at about 62C right now (was at 100% load, not at the moment though)
<dwidmann_laptop> ah, that would be why, qt finished compiling
<dwidmann_laptop> down to 46C already .. nice
<dsmith_> he was shcoked that we are paying for IT idiots that wasted an entire day and it only took me 30-mins
<dsmith_> lol
<dwidmann_laptop> hehehe
<navetz> does anyone know any good virtulization software I can use? vmware and virtualbox both are having trouble with my new kernel
<dwidmann_laptop> It's always fun to make IT idiots look like IT idiots.
<dsmith_> needless to say running wireshark on the domain server has it privs
<dsmith_> lol yep!
<dwidmann_laptop> navetz: those are the ones I would have recommended
<dsmith_> vmware hands down
<dsmith_> which kernel?
<dwidmann_laptop> navetz: what sort of trouble?
<sirPengi> navetz: I'm assuming you mean free software? those are the only two I know
<dsmith_> its not liking his popcorn
<dsmith_> :P
<nainef> oh noes
<navetz> dwidmann_laptop; dwidmann_laptop; dsmith_; vmware and virtualbox both don't work from the repos.
<dsmith_> download vmware and install via cmdline
<navetz> dwidmann_laptop; dwidmann_laptop; dsmith_; I tried vmware by installing it from a tar file, and it was sorta working, but then I installed vmware tools and all I get is blue screen of death restart
<dsmith_> sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<dsmith_> vmware tools on the guest host?
<navetz> dsmith_: yup
<dsmith_> create a snapshot before you install vmware tools
<navetz> dsmith_: i think its to late now
<dsmith_> and do a revert
<dsmith_> lol
<dsmith_> install again
<dsmith_> just delete and recreate it
<dsmith_> reinstall the OS
<navetz> dsmith_: I guess its my only option, kinda sucks though, I had abuot 10 gigs of stuff
 * dsmith_ must have ~25 OS's on his vmware
<dsmith_> wait
<dsmith_> you can mount a rescure dick
<dsmith_> rescue disk
<dsmith_> trying booting into windows with one
<navetz> dsmith_: like a windows xp rescue disk?
<dsmith_> yea
<dsmith_> I would try that if you need things out of it
<dwidmann_laptop> dsmith_: wow, that's quite a few
<dsmith_> yea..
<ol--lo_> 25!!!
<dsmith_> I have samba server, terminal server.. and others..
<dsmith_> I am using it like an esx server lol
<navetz> dsmith_: does any xp cd count as a resuce disk? or do you need it a specific disk?
<dsmith_> sugar crm, vista
<dsmith_> hmmm
<dsmith_> one min
<dwidmann_laptop> navetz: I'd think any should count.
<dsmith_> with windows you can just reinstall the c:/windows portion
<ol--lo_> xp and rescue in one sentences doesn't sound good :)
<dsmith_> but you have to be careful
<dsmith_> lol
<navetz> dsmith_: what do I have to look out for?
<mr-t> which way thethe windblows
<navetz> lol
<navetz> I knew I shouldn't have upgraded to hardy
<navetz> there were really no benefits to doing it.
<dsmith_> http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<dsmith_> I always stay one distro back
<dsmith_> navetz: I am not sure it would work but you can try booting the iso into the vmware image
<mr-t> you also could try to rescue your files with a copy of knoppix
<dsmith_> and try retrieving your datat
<navetz> dsmith_: yea, I was fooled into upgrading
<dsmith_> knoppix is another good one
<navetz> most of my files are ok, there are just a couple major ones I will lose
<dsmith_> navetz: lesson lerned create snapshots of your images
<dsmith_> and make backups
<navetz> but I generally kept everything on a shared samba folder
<genii> navetz: I keep a separate partition just to run new releases on. That way i can just boot up to the old one in case
<dsmith_> genii: how do you do that?
<dsmith_> install to say /newdistro?
<navetz> genii: yea?
<mr-t> I'm dual booting on two different boxes
<genii> dsmith_: For instance I have sda1 with 7.10 and sda2 with 8.04    so grub gives me the option of whichever
<dsmith_> ahhhhhh never considered doing that
<dsmith_> hmmmmmm
<navetz> genii: is that the same as dual booting?
<genii> navetz: Yes, same idea
<dsmith_> I have my own home partition
<navetz> dsmith_: I did that as well
<dsmith_> next full install I do I will try that
<navetz> my problem with that is that you have to install all your programs twice
<dsmith_> big deal
<genii> navetz: Just use the clone feature to export your list to the new install
<genii> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<mr-t> one box i have has to have xp and i use k804 duel with that the othe box has u710 and fluxbuntu
<navetz> genii ... oh my god.
<dwidmann_laptop> genii: hmm, a bit different from how I do it, definitely looks cleaner.
<navetz> genii I think I am going back to 7.10
<dsmith_> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<genii> dsmith_: I also have a tftp/netboot install server which can do 6.06 thru to 8.04 (soon will add 8.10)
<dsmith_> sweet!
<yao_ziyuan> does anyone experience vbox problems after upgrading to 2.6.24.17 kernel?
<dsmith_> bet that blows minds genii
<dsmith_> heheh
<navetz> whenever I try different distributions like PCLinuxOS or Fedora, I always have to go back to Kubuntu because of the package manager
<navetz> yao_ziyuan: yes
<navetz> yao_ziyuan: I was not able to get virtualbox to work today
<yao_ziyuan> navetz: my problem is my keyboard doesn't work in a vm
<genii> dsmith_: Yes, especially when you plug in a Mac and it does the yaboot and knows what architecture to install
<dsmith_> i dont like either
<dsmith_> lol
<navetz> yao_ziyuan: what kinda keyboard do you have ? USB?
<yao_ziyuan> navetz: no. ps.
<dsmith_> bet it is
<dsmith_> ooops
<navetz> haha
<yao_ziyuan> it's a software problem
<dsmith_> ps3 keyboard...heh
<navetz> yao_ziyuan: oh, I am not sure, sorry.
<yao_ziyuan> everything was ok with previous kernels and OSE kernel drivers
<dsmith_> ummm ps2 should work
<dsmith_> yao_ziyuan: revert to the prior kernel
<genii> Well it's been fun but I require sleep, all the coffee notwithstanding :)  See you all in 8 hours
<yao_ziyuan> dsmith_: that sounds bad to me :(
<dsmith_> ..24.17 is 8.04?
<yao_ziyuan> dsmith_: .24.17 is the latest kernel in ubuntu repository
<dsmith_> hmmm, thats what I dont run that bleeding edge stuff anymore
<navetz> dsmith_: i think the kernel update came out within the last couple days
<navetz> dsmith_: i have it to
<navetz> also it sounds like I am talking about HIV not a kernel update
<dsmith_>  whe 8.10 comes out I will upgrade
<dsmith_> lol
<dsmith_> ahhh you dont need any AV protection
<dsmith_> contracted a virus in linux.. never11111
<dsmith_> !
<dsmith_> guess he did not like my ans.
<dsmith_> well time for bed
<dsmith_> cyas
<usamahashimi> Hello Everyone!
<ol--lo> kannst du alle sehen
<usamahashimi> Is there any software (GUI based) which can tell me that which PCs of my network are downloading how much data?
<sleepy> hello
<sleepy> i guess eveyone is asleep
<ubunturos> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ubunturos> !hi | sleepy
<ubottu> sleepy: please see above
<andrew181614> how do i play mp3 files in amarok, it reports that "the engine cannot play them"?
<sleepy> use vlc
<andrew181614> i would like to use amarok
<sleepy> never heard of it
<sleepy> are you new to ubuntu
<andrew181614> no
<andrew181614> im using kubuntu btw, amarok is for kde interface
<ubunturos> !mp3 | andrew181614
<ubottu> andrew181614: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sleepy> oh ok
<sleepy> never used it before i have only used ubuntu
<sleepy> i am so green
<sleepy> how long have you been using Linux
<andrew181614> on and off, 2 years
<sleepy> cool
<sleepy> where are u from?
<andrew181614> just when im bored
<andrew181614> new zealand
<sleepy> lol
<sleepy> oh cool ur lucky
<sleepy> what a awesome place
<andrew181614> yeah
<jd_> does anyone know how stable/unstable the kde4.1 beta is?
<andrew181614> we get a lot of american gangster copycats though
<sleepy> oh no
<sleepy> i am so sorry
<andrew181614> for what?
<sleepy> the copycats
<andrew181614> nah its their faul;t, not your lol
<sleepy> no but i bet that seems lame
<andrew181614> they are wannabes though, no drivebys or anything like that, just walk around tryin to look though
<sleepy> bunch of people trying to act like 50 cent the a an acent
<andrew181614> yeah
<sleepy> with a acent
<sleepy> oh god, i think i just threw up in my mouth
<sleepy> lol
<sleepy> people like that make me sick.... how bought just be yourself
<sleepy> hey andrew how do i join another channel using this program
<sleepy> WHOIS aroo
<holycow> hallo
<sleepy> whats up
<holycow> are there any 4.1 beta packages available?
<sleepy> man i have no idea
<holycow> nada, i just thought to checkin on 4.1
<sleepy> just downloaded this irc to get on ubuntu irc
<sleepy> how do i go to that channel do you know
<holycow> i mucked about with the latest 4.1 stuff available in kubuntu and was pleasantly suprised to find out a whole bunch really sweet stuff ... like effects ... just working dandy
<holycow> aha
<sleepy> kubuntu is different then ubuntu right
<holycow> just type in /join #channelnamehere
<holycow> well no
<holycow> its actually the exact same
<sleepy> cool
<holycow> all that is different is that you are using a different program for your desktop
<sleepy> oh ok just different layout
<holycow> instead of gnome in ubuntu you are using kde and they just call it kubuntu
<sleepy> thats kind of what i thought but was not sure
<holycow> there is also xubuntu that uses xfce i think
<holycow> but its the exact same underneath
<holycow> think of it like clothes for your operating system
<sleepy> lol
<sleepy> very cool
<sleepy> i like that
<sleepy> lol
<holycow> guis, widgets, pulleys and doohickeys for your machine
<sleepy> i like your nic
<sleepy> holycow
<holycow> danke sir
<holycow> ditto
<holycow> what else do you want to know?
<sleepy> x herion addict
<sleepy> lol
<sleepy> what is the meaning of life
<holycow> well i can't exactly help you with that
<sleepy> lol
 * holycow explodes
<jd_> holycow: did you say you've used the kde4.1beta
<holycow> no no, i've wanted to
<sleepy> is it way different
<holycow> i've used whatever the latest kubuntu updates are available andnow you can turn on window effects
<holycow> they are really nice and smooth, very impressive
<jd_> yeah the work well if you have a decent card with decent drivers... which i don't
<holycow> considering how far they have come with just this little bit that makes it into kubuntu repos, 4.1 has to be awesome
<holycow> well
<holycow> i have this a umpc
<holycow> with an intel onboard chipset
<andrew181614> FIXED, had to install these packages, for fture reference or other people:
<andrew181614> libxine1-ffmpeg
<andrew181614>  libxine1-gnome
<andrew181614>  libxine1-plugins
<holycow> 900mhz cpu
<holycow> i wouldn't say i have anything great
<holycow> to be honest, if you have the worst onboard 3d accelerated chipset you should be fine
<sleepy> u have a 900
<jd_> well..... most just be that i try to turn on too much... it works good for about 5 minutes and then it starts messing up... but of course i'm always doing 50 things onmy computer
<holycow> so am i
<holycow> i do i.t. for a living, i used to be a 3d animator
<holycow> this isn't evena laptop but a umpc
<sleepy> what do u do know
<sleepy> now
<holycow> anyway, just saying, i used it for a while and didn't notice anything fantastically wrong with the 3d acceleration
<holycow> well i run i.t. for companies
<sleepy> run what
<holycow> i.t.
<sleepy> cool
<sleepy> ok got a stupid question how do you install flash for you internet browser
<sleepy> i am green i know
<sleepy> its all new
<holycow> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sleepy> thank u
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<sleepy> hello
<sleepy> what is the difference between ubuntu and GNOME or is that the same also
<jd_> gnome is the display manager
<jd_> ubuntu uses gnome
<sleepy> oh ok cool
<sleepy> thanks man
<sleepy> i know os x and windows real well but Linux not so much
 * emilsedgh thinks that its not really good to call gnome or kde 'display manager' or 'window manager' or even Desktop Enviroments
<sleepy> lol
<emilsedgh> they are now much bigger than display managers and window managers
<jd_> well it's the simplest explanation.... if you have a better one i'll take it to heart and keep it forever
<sleepy> lol
<sleepy> u guys are great
<jd_> x is the window manager technically
<emilsedgh> KDM/GDM are display managers. KWin/Metacity are Window managers. in KDE, Plasma + KWin is Desktop Enviroment (kdebase-workspace)
<sleepy> oh boy what did start
<jd_> well then.... and gtk and qt are the toolkits
<sleepy> nerd war
<sleepy> lol
<jd_> well.... i have to sleep
<Tm_T> sleepy: no wers, son
<emilsedgh> its no war.its simple discussion sleepy
<emilsedgh> night jd_
<ForgeAus> hehe GTK and QT may be alternate toolkits but neither is multually exclusive :)
<jd_> bye
<ForgeAus> thats the good thing about them :)
<sleepy> no i know
<sleepy> i just thought it was funny
<Tm_T> sleepy: no its not funny ;(
<andrew181614> what do i use to view pdfs in kubuntu?
<holycow> !kpdf
<ubottu> Factoid kpdf not found
<andrew181614> thanks
<sleepy> oh ok
<clau30>  is kde 4.0.4 available for gutsy?
<sleepy> this is a bad ass link  http://youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ
<sleepy> love it
<holycow> *ooo*
<holycow> porn
<sleepy> lol
<sleepy> ok got to go to bed see ya on the flip side
<harolddong> Is there any documentation on getting the nvidia driver installed and working with kubuntu hardy?  Everytime it just corrupts X.  I have a geforce 7600 gs and installing it through the restricted manager doesn't work.  I've tried the nvidia-glx and the nvidia-glx-new packages from the repos as well as nvidia's own stable and beta downloads
<zorglu_> q. im planning to install kubuntu on a EEEpc, how large is the install on disk ?
<holycow> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<holycow> as small as you want
<holycow> if you get the server alternate installer you can just install a minimal core
<holycow> and then add whatever you want on top including kubuntu-desktop
<zorglu_> holycow, ok and when i install kubuntu 8.04 cd, how much disk is used after the install ?
<holycow> i'm not exactly certain maybe a gig?
<zorglu_> holycow, ok thanks
<harolddong> thanks ubottu but I know how install the driver.  The problem is that what should working isnt at this point.
<zorglu_> harolddong, ubottu is a bot/program
<harolddong> haha
<harolddong> oh
<harolddong> I've never had this problem with a kubuntu release before and a search through the forums seems to indicate that this is a recurring problem with hardy but there doesn't seem to be one unified solution
<aditya> @anyone, whats the best FTP client for kubuntu
<Tm_T> Konqueror
<Tm_T> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<aditya> for uploading also, can we use Konqueror
<aditya> @ubottu , sorry i`m noob
<Tm_T> aditya: yes you can
<aditya> !konqueror
<ubottu> Factoid konqueror not found
<Tm_T> ftp://foofoo@bar.ltd:port
<Tm_T> etc
<aditya> @Tm_T thank ya
<aditya> !FTP client
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<liassist> hey how to install openbox on kubuntu will it run if my system is 256mb ram 1.4ghz processer and 64mb vram
<ScorpKing> is there a guide on sharing a linux printer so windows can print from it?
<ScorpKing> !printing > me
<slougi> what's the official kubuntu dev chan?
<ScorpKing> #kubuntu-devel i think
<Tm_T> that's the one
<slougi> thanks
<RameTux> i heard that kde 4.1 beta 1 has release, so when will kubuntu provide it?
<Tm_T> when packages are built
<RameTux> :D
<Tm_T> RameTux: really, we can't provide packages when we don't have them, but they are on the way, so hold on
<RameTux> ok, thanx, i'll hold on to it ;-)
<simi> hi, i have a kubuntu 8.04 kfr 3.5 and today at start up an application named adept notification appeared on mn my task bar and on the desktop(a small window) .This was not there and i do not like it, i want to hide it
<ol--lo> simi: you might have upgrades waiting there ...
<ScorpKing> simi: you running compiz?
<ScorpKing> simi: close adept_notifier
<ScorpKing> g2g. cheers guys
<linux__> slm
<linux__> millet
<linux__> hello
<andrew12345> is there any way to make a belkin wireless n1 usb adaptor work under kubuntu?
<thefish> anyone here done a ubuntu > kubuntu-desktop > kde4 install?
<thefish> i want to install the kde4 kubu, dunno if its better going for a fresh install or if theres a recommended "crossgrade" path..
<linux__> slm
<linux__> abiler
<linux__> hiç türk yok mu ya
<linux__> bi fikir verse
<linux__> bize
<linux__> kafam basmadı gene
<stdin> !tr | linux__
<ubottu> linux__: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<andrew12345> ive set up ndiswrapper and the approapriate driver for my belkin wireless usb, and ndiswrapper reports it ws working, but how do i set up the network?
<Choreboy> Would a new kernel reset any of my settings?
<thefish> Choreboy, nope
<andrew12345> hy guys, i installed my wireless card with ndiswrapper, but cant see it in network devices, whats up?
<Choreboy> once upon a time (a day or 2 ago) I could press the power button on my laptop and be presented with various shutdown options. Now it does nothing.
<thefish> Choreboy, it may break stuff that needs kernel modules though, like nvidia,vmware,virtualbox etc but these are mainly done automatically anyway
<needhelp> hi i have 3 computers of same hardwares and ubuntu, one of them has its cdrom on /dev/hda , where the other two is on /dev/hdc.. the cdrom on /dev/hda is always giving a cdrom: hda: mrw address space DMA selected.. what could be wrong?
<noaXess> des anybody work with pdfedit? i have the problem, that i somethimes hangs, if i insert any simple text into a pdf..
<yakuzi> i've a question: is it safe/smart to run a laptop on kubuntu without firewall/virusscanner for windows virusses (dual boot laptop)?
<Choreboy> yakuzi are you worried about picking up windows virii in kubuntu and it affecting your windows partition?
<yakuzi> Choreboy: yes a bit...because my windows is acting a bit weird since i'm using kubuntu much more than windows (and no i don't mean the windows typical strange behavior ;-)      )like (found with a packt sniffer) kazaa searching other computers in the network, while i never had kazaa installed, and the firewall and virusscanner in windows are up to date
<Choreboy> yakuzi: I'm certainly no expert but it's a fair assumption to say just as windows programs can't run native on linux (without some sort of virtualization) the same holds true for windows virii
<yakuzi> indeed but what i was thinking was in linux i download a file...and when i open it in windows it starts messing around. but well, the windows "problems" are easy to solve...reinstall windows...(altough i barely use it)
<Choreboy> yakuzi: I see what you are saying now. Windows is accessing files you've downloaded with Kubuntu. Does your virus scanner have the ability to monitor these files?
<Choreboy> i.e. does it have a problem reading the partition?
<aleboco> hi guys, my battery life is really short after i upgraded to hardy, is there something i can do?
<yakuzi> well my virs scanner scans all in and out going traffic and when i want it scans all the ntfs/fat32 partitions (i don't use the linux partition to store data, it's more easy with the dual boot)
<Choreboy> reinstalling would fix the problem but I wouldn't go to the trouble. You may want to try a few online scanners such as Kaspersky, Trend Micro, i think Eset has one too
<yakuzi> virusscanner doesn't give warnings so i'm gessing it was something strange (we were testing some homeplug stuff etc when we encountered the packets of kazaa, no big deal anyway)
<Choreboy> are you sure no one had access and played around with kazaa, even for a day?
<Choreboy> I hear it can dig its tentacles pretty deep and is difficult to completely uninstall
<yakuzi> if i leave my laptop alone it's locked...unless a colleague placed kaza on it during a lab sesion while i was away for around 15 minutes...which i doubt)
<Choreboy> it does sound unlikely :-)
<yakuzi> anyway that's windows's problem not linux :p
<Choreboy> if you did get something kazaa-like, your scanner may not view it as a problem
<Choreboy> something may be disguising itself as kazaa and doing port scans?
<yakuzi> possible...
<yakuzi> but i'm off now, continue studying
<Choreboy> sorry I couldn't be of more help
<yakuzi> no problem
<andrew12345> Hi, when i try to do a ./configure (im trying to install a program) i get a file not found error, any help?
<Choreboy> andrew12345: I probably won't be much help, but how are you trying to access the file? Did you browse around and locate the file to make sure it's where you think it is?
<Choreboy> andrew12345: Am I completely off base? Did I misunderstand your question?
<Pennycook> andrew12345: If you run "ls | grep configure" is the output empty?  If it is, then there isn't a configure file in your current directory.
<andrew12345> hang on, was afk
<andrew12345> running that commands
<andrew12345> output of ls | grep configure is empty
<Pennycook> Then ther'es no configure file.
<andrew12345> so ill have to configure it manually
<Pennycook> "./" just means "in the current directory", so ./configure tries to run a file named "configure" in your current directory.
<andrew12345> ok thanks
<Choreboy> ahhhh I wasn't too far off base!
<Pennycook> It entirely depends what you're trying to install.
<andrew12345> its a wireless card driver, ive got build instructions now, but cant understand them lol
<geek> erm
<geek> ./ means to execute a script i thought?
<geek> andrew12345: not all source has to  have a config script read the readme/instructions
<Pennycook> Well, ./ will try to execute anything with the "x" bit set.
<andrew12345> i cant understand the readme
<andrew12345> which is what i jsut said
<Pennycook> andrew12345: What exactly are you trying to install?  I know it's a wireless card driver, but with more information we might be more helpful.
<faileas> andrew12345: well, we don't know what's there do we, what card?
<andrew12345> ok, its a belkin n1 wireless USB adaptor, ralink 2870 chipset and i have native linux drivers for it, it has a readme, but i am new to linux and cant understand it
<faileas> erf
<faileas> ralink
<wimpies> what do you ppl use as TV viewer application ? I use kdetv but since the upgrade to 8.x the images colors are messed up
<makdaknife> wimpies: kaffeine works great for TV
<makdaknife> wimpies: I like it because it is the same application that I use for DVDs etc...
<Choreboy> wimpies: I've never tried it with TV, but I love VLC. Quick and easy, plays anything you throw at it.
<Pennycook> I use MythTV.
<wimpies> but how do you change channels then ? VLC nor kaffeine seem to have switching capabilities
<Pennycook> Kinda bulky, but means I can record stuff, too.
<wimpies> MythTV I use on my media center (but I am considering switching to linuxMCE ... check out the features)
<jussi01> !info tvtime
<ubottu> tvtime (source: tvtime): A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-0.3ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 676 kB, installed size 1928 kB
<jussi01> thats wht I use
<makdaknife> wimpies: kaffeine can change channels.. but you need to configure the channels first... see the DVB options etc
<Pennycook> wimpies: Couldn't you install a MythTV front-end to connect to your media center?
<makdaknife> Pennycook: you can record in kaffeine as well :)
<Pennycook> makdaknife: In the background?  Or on several different channels at once (so long as they are on the same multiplex)?
<jussi01> !mint | wimpies: remember that we dont support linuxMCE
<ubottu> wimpies: remember that we dont support linuxMCE: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<wimpies> jussi01 : seems to be some repository problem ...apt-get install gives errors
<makdaknife> Pennycook: I haven't tried recording on several channels at once, but I don't think it should be a problem
<Choreboy> wimpies: I don't know how to change channel but a quick google search suggests it's possible
<pucko> .
<Alen> Hello
<wimpies> makdaknife : does kaffeine also support v4l2 ? I do not see any options for it ...
<gianluca> ciao a tutti
<geek_girl> how do I configure Kopete to hide away/join/part messages?
<gianluca> hi
<administrateur> pls need french irc
<geek_girl> also, how do I set Konqueror as my default file browser (as opposed to Dolphin)
<administrateur> system settings/
<administrateur> application default
<geek_girl> is there a way to set konqueror as the default for files, but not webpages? (i like firefox)
<emilsedgh> geek_girl: yes!
<geek_girl> (cause dolphin seriously sucks)
<Pennycook> geek_girl: Run kcontrol and find the "File Associations" option.  In the "Known Types" list, expand "inode" and you can set Konqueror as the default for "directory" and "mount-point"; just make sure it is above Dolphin in the application preference order.
<emilsedgh> geek_girl: Konqueror->Configure->File Associations.find inode/directory (or something like that) and give Konqueror more priority
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<geek_girl> wonderfull - thanks emilsedgh
<ActionParsnip> ive just downloaded the server install ubuntu 8.04 and would like to do a text only install, doI need to boot to the live environment? Can anyone please advise
<ActionParsnip> or do I need the alternative cd?
<Choreboy> ActionParsnip: I'd help if I could. Didn't I see you in ##Windows the other day?
<ActionParsnip> Choreboy: indeed. i use both but more ubuntu / mandriva
<Choreboy> ActionParsnip: this seems to indicate you need the alternate cd- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<ActionParsnip> cheers Choreboy
<Choreboy> ActionParsnip: no problem. Enjoy.
<maikeldelnai> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi maikeldelnai
<Choreboy> hi indeed.
<Choreboy> aaaaand goodbye.
<ActionParsnip> something i said?
<Choreboy> bad breath.
<Choreboy> maikeldelnai: long time no see
<ActionParsnip> would make sense, just had mackerel sarnie
<Choreboy> ActionParsnip: That's an odd breakfast. You must be across the pond?
<kaminix> http://kaminix.pastebin.com/m10a7570a This is a useless debug output, right?
<stdin> kaminix: correct
<ActionParsnip> inded, UK represent
<kaminix> How does the KDE backtrace work? Can you actually backtrace an application crash after it has crashed?
<stdin> you attach gdb to it's process and tell it to do a stack trace
<kaminix> stdin: So it will never be as good as running it in gdb to start with?
<stdin> you can get some more information from running it directly with gdb, but most useful information is in the stack anyway
<kaminix> I see
<stdin> drkonqi usually gets the information needed anyway
<kaminix> :)
<josa> does anyone have experience in starting a program with Yakuake on startup?
<ActionParsnip> josa: you dont start programs WITH yakuake at startup
<ActionParsnip> josa: you can start yakuake and any other apps you want, yakuake doesnt run the app
<ActionParsnip> josa: cd to ~/.kde/Autorun and make symlinks to your apps you want to run at startup
<faileas> hmm
<josa> argh... im not good at explaining things
<ActionParsnip> faileas: sup?
<faileas> i need to add some files to a bootable iso... any idea what/how to do it?
<ActionParsnip> josa: do you want yakuake to run at startup...?
<josa> yakuake runs at startup by default i think
<josa> but i want to make folding at home start at startup in yakuake
<ActionParsnip> josa: i always create the link myself
<Choreboy> faileas: in Kubuntu?
<faileas> Choreboy: yes
<ActionParsnip> josa: oic, you run the command line client
<faileas> in Kubuntu, but not to kubuntu
 * faileas is trying to add bios flashing software to a freedos disk.
<Choreboy> faileas: are you able to mount the iso image? Mount it, extract all files, include the new files, and re-burn
<Choreboy> faileas: that should work. I don't k now about bootable but it works for strictly data...
<faileas> Choreboy: what's the command for mounting the image?
<Dr_willis> That wont keep the bootable feature.
<Choreboy> ahhh. Well shows what I know.
<ActionParsnip> josa: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/05/23/folding-home-installation-configuration-automation-ubuntu-debian-rhel-fc/
<ActionParsnip> josa: sets it up as a system service :)
<feierfox> hi
<Demonho-br> hello ! please someone could help me to configure the skim, i would like to type in katakana but im trying to do it in skin and its not working ! someone know how i could do it, please
<feierfox> how to clear the file-search-history in Konqueror
<Choreboy> faileas: ignore my comment. As the good doctor said, my method is just for adding data
<faileas> Choreboy: okay
 * faileas goes see if there's a floppy version of freedos
<Dr_willis> The kiso program might allow altering bootable images.
<ActionParsnip> feierfox: Clear your history from the location bar by right-clicking on the bar. Then, select 'Empty Contents.' Your location bar history is now erased
<faileas> Dr_willis: i'll take a look, thanls ^^
<ActionParsnip> feierfox: theres more here http://www.ehow.com/how_2033414_erase-history-konqueror.html
<Choreboy> faileas: check this out http://ubuntufriends.wordpress.com/2007/03/31/edit-and-create-your-bootable-iso-image-the-easy-way/
<ActionParsnip> Choreboy: nice link
<josa> nice, didnt think of system service... then there's just the drawback of not being able to see the progress with a single key
<feierfox> hmmm no
<feierfox> it doenst work
<feierfox> i want to clear the search-history for my lokal files
<Choreboy> I'd take a bow but I don't know how to do those "* Choreboy does this" thing
<Demonho-br> what about skim
<Demonho-br> scim
<Demonho-br> something im
<Demonho-br> :P
<ActionParsnip> Choreboy:  its /me <first person verb>
<ActionParsnip> feierfox: http://www.konqueror.org/faq/
 * Dr_willis dances around like a fool
 * Choreboy attempts to do this thing
<ActionParsnip> feierfox: search the page for history. its there
 * Choreboy has succeeded.
 * ActionParsnip cheers Choreboy's grasp of the /me command
<feierfox> than it seems that my KDE is modified :/
<ActionParsnip> feierfox: thats the konqueror official faq
<Choreboy> I'm just glad I can actually be quasi-helpful to people in here. I'm very new to Linux but I can google with the best of em!
<Demonho-br> hehe
<ActionParsnip> hehe me too, added with my little knowldge
<gaurav> i have exported "export DISPLAY=:1", but when i try to start Xephyr with the command "Xephyr -screen 1240x768 -ac :1 &" i get the following error :-
<gaurav> Xephyr cannot open host display. Is DISPLAY set?
<Dr_willis> use the full ip:1 type format?  for display perhaps
<gaurav> nope localhost:1 dosnt work
<Dr_willis> there is a X session running with display of :1 ?  the default first X display is 0.
<ActionParsnip> feierfox: http://www.minihowto.org/konqueror_howto/history_sidebar.jpg
<gaurav> Dr_willis, but :0 is already taken by my default gui isnt it?
<Dr_willis> if you dont have a 2nd X session going.. then there is no display :1.
<Dr_willis> Unless im t0otally missunderatand what you and xepher are doing
<Dr_willis> !info xephyr
<ubottu> Package xephyr does not exist in hardy
<gaurav> !info xserver-xephyr
<ubottu> xserver-xephyr (source: xorg-server): nested X server. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.1~git20080131-1ubuntu9 (hardy), package size 1874 kB, installed size 4184 kB
<Dr_willis> if i have a 2'd X session going. i could in theory start a xterminal there by doing a 'DISPLAY=localhost:1 && xterm '
<feierfox> thanks ActionParsnip , but it doesnt concern the history for searching-local files!
<faileas> Choreboy: cool. i'll give it a shot
<Dr_willis> a nexted X server runs inside another X server.. wouldent it be displayed on :1 then?
<Dr_willis> or :0  i mean the one its netste on
<gaurav> nope :0 dosnt work
<gaurav> Fatal server error:
<gaurav> Server is already active for display 0
<gaurav>         If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<gaurav>         and start again.
<Dr_willis> i would say its time to check the xephyr docs.
<gaurav> yup, i though, it was a ubuntu specific thing, so decided to ask here first :)
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620003
<ActionParsnip> feierfox: then ive no idea man, sorry
<Dr_willis> first hit on google for 'xephyr ubuntu'
<ActionParsnip> feierfox: could you do a screen grab and add an arrow pointing towhat you want clearing
<Dr_willis> with pictures! :)
<feierfox> no :D
<feierfox> i hardly try to hide that content :D
<feierfox> thats why i ask
<feierfox> but now i have found a way to solve it
<Dragnslcr> Well that was fun
<Dragnslcr> Go to open a Kopete message and X restarts
<ActionParsnip> feierfox: ok, ive got a pic of konqueror up, where on a standard window is it?
<codertux> hello, how can I updae from kubuntu dapper to hardy? :-?
<Choreboy> speaking of kopete, it won't reconnect AIM automatically for me.
<faileas> codertux: generally its a better idea to do a fresh install, especially between so many versions
<feierfox> in the history are only listet 20 or so entries... if i do random searches like "kjl" or "iojlkj", after a while they will replace the old entries in the history
<ActionParsnip> codertux: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gaurav> Dr_willis, checking, thanks :)
<feierfox> that is not elegant but it works
<Choreboy> yahoo will stay connected, or reconnect, but if I lose AIM i have to manually reconnect
<Dr_willis> for dapper -> ha4dy. you must do updates/upgrades to each release thats in btweeen i hear.
<Dr_willis> or was that lts? lts to lts. is supposed to be supported..
<Dr_willis> non lts -> ya gotta go each release in between.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: won't dist-upgrade sort it?
<codertux> faileas: arrrrr, so there is no official tool for doing that? :-/
<Choreboy> sudo apt-get-er-done
<faileas> codertux: not between so many versions i think
<Choreboy> nobody enjoyed my command?
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  i alwyas do clean installs.. so not sure.
<Dr_willis> there is a upgrade tool.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: me too, seen too much heartache in here from upgrades
<Dr_willis> and its reccomended over doing a 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<gaurav> didnt work :(
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: couldnt the sources.list file be changed to the next version up and upgraded, thn again until hardy is hit
<Choreboy> I thought updgrades weren't a real issue if you had the appropriate partitions...
<Dr_willis> gaurav,  i got it working fine here. followign that guide
<NickPresta> ActionParsnip, dist-upgrade will remove packages to satisfy dependencies to fulfil an upgrade, regular 'upgrade' won't.
<Dr_willis> upgrades can always be an issue. :)
<gaurav> i must be missing something then
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | codertux
<ubottu> codertux: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
 * ActionParsnip shrugs
<Dr_willis> gaurav,  i just cut/pasted the lines. one spawned a xeperar window with a display of :1.0 that i could spawn new apps on.
<Dr_willis> gaurav,  you do NOT set DISPLAY befor you run the xephyr line.
<Dr_willis> gaurav,  and really you dont need to 'export' it.
<gaurav> doh! i set it before i ran xephyr
<Dr_willis> Xephyr -ac -screen 1280x1024 -br -reset -terminate 2> /dev/null :1 &               Then 'DISPLAY=:1.0' then 'xterm &' or whatever term ya want
<Dr_willis> gaurav,  xephyr IS the new display
<gaurav> roger!
<Hatl> hi! is there a way to find out how a package (i.e. hal) was build? (configure parameters and so on)
<ActionParsnip> ok wth is xephyr  exactly?
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  X session in a window.
<ActionParsnip> Xephyr is an X server that runs inside another X server.
 * Choreboy shuffles off this mortal channel
<Dr_willis> a  Nested X session
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: why is that useful?
<Choreboy> toodles, all.
<ActionParsnip> peace out Choreboy
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip,   why wouldent it be:)
<Dr_willis> you can have a seperate desktop in a window
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: with multiple desktops it seems unnecessary to me
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  you are confusing the term 'desktop' with 'x session'
<eagles0513875> hey all
<eagles0513875> desktop is an x session
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: its still a holder for an app window
<Dr_willis> I can have several X sessions in different windows . one running KDE, one running gnome, another running whatever.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: aaaah thats useful
<Dr_willis> its a X 'session' in a window
<eagles0513875> like when u hit ctrl+alt+f1
<Dr_willis>  You could do similer things with vnc if you wanted to.
<eagles0513875> wait nm ill shut up
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: i use cli mainly so am oblivious to most of this
<Dr_willis> You could spawn extra 'X sessions' on the tty's 8+ if you wanted to use alt-ctrl-F8  and up. :)
<eagles0513875> usually when i used to try run another session i would end up with lockups
<eagles0513875> does anyone know if there is a photo shop channel
<codertux> ActionParsnip: looks like upgrading from dapper is supported
<codertux> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#head-8ee23c592a6b8e8b7d40a5b363cf5fbc7ed3178a-2
<ActionParsnip> codertux: awesome
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: http://searchirc.com/search.php?SCHANS=1&SSORT=SIZE&N=freenode
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: thats ALL the channels
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip
<eagles0513875> ty
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: np bro
<eagles0513875> also need to figure out how to use adobe flash cs3
<ActionParsnip> cedega is good for cs3
<ActionParsnip> afaik
<eagles0513875> what bout crossover
<ActionParsnip> same kinda deal
<eagles0513875> ok sweet ill have to try it
<flaccid> adobe paid crossover iirc for that :)
<ActionParsnip> flaccid: which one: http://www.acronymfinder.com/af-query.asp?acronym=IIRC
<flaccid> first
<ActionParsnip> cool
<apparle> How do I get hardy with KDE4
<flaccid> that was a big deal.. its not porting but it was a lot of duning
<flaccid> !kde4 | apparle
<ubottu> apparle: KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<apparle> I want to install kubuntu Hardy
<eagles0513875> hey flaccid
<ActionParsnip> apparle: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<ActionParsnip> apparle: scroll a little way down to remix
<apparle> I have slow net connection, any other except download
<ActionParsnip> apparle: could use shippit
<ActionParsnip> apparle: or ask a friend with a sweet connection to pull it down for you
<ActionParsnip> apparle: or use the torrent and do a little at a time
 * ActionParsnip prefers fluxbox
<apparle> nothing like shipi etc??
<apparle> *shipit
<ActionParsnip> apparle: yeah shippit.kubuntu.org
<ActionParsnip> should work
<ActionParsnip> maybe
<apparle> But I think they donot ship remix
<eagles0513875> apparle y not ship normal then install kde4
<eagles0513875> *why
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: slow connection
<apparle> as  I said before I have slow connection
<reese> when I run the cdromupgrade script from the dvd, I get an error message "Could not authenticate the following packages" and it lists a lot of packages such as apache, php etc
<ActionParsnip> reese: you run it with sduo?
<eagles0513875> sry heading between dreamweaver and here
<apparle> I'll be back in 5 min
<ActionParsnip> *sudo
<reese> yeah kdesu "cdrom
<reese> "/cdromupgrade"
<reese> I choose not to upgrade from the net, cause I have a very slow connection
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip outa curiosity is there an easy how to other then the one on the wiki cuz thats uber vague
<ActionParsnip> reese: is it a full kubuntu cd but you are using it to update your system?
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: the wiki one where you add some sources?
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip no where you do a full upgrade
<eagles0513875> from lets say gutsy to hardy
<reese> ActionParsnip: it's a dvd
<ActionParsnip> reese: is it a bootable dvd?
<apparle> Any way
<reese> ActionParsnip: a live one, yes
<ActionParsnip> reese: on th first screen (if you boot it) should be verify disk
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: usually does the trick
<apparle> Ok guys I want Hardy with KDE4 for x86 PC.
<apparle> I will dowload
<reese> ActionParsnip: so do I have to boot from it and verify it? and can I upgrade from there?
<eagles0513875> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ActionParsnip> reese: you dont have to verify but it will ensure your data is ok
<apparle> ActionParsnip: give me the link again
<eagles0513875> !upgrade | apparle
<ubottu> apparle: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<reese> ActionParsnip: and what do I do, if the data is ok?
<ActionParsnip> !cookie | apparle
<ubottu> Factoid cookie not found
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip seems like the upgrade pg has been improved since last i took a look at it
<apparle> I don't want to upgrade. A fresh install
<eagles0513875> which was just after hardy release
<eagles0513875> apparle kubuntu.org
<ActionParsnip> reese: not sure but check the data then head back here
<eagles0513875> apparle ignore me
<ActionParsnip> anyhoo i gotta check some servers
<ActionParsnip> peace
<apparle> eagles0513875: what
<eagles0513875> apparle you are wanting to download the remix right
<apparle> ya
<eagles0513875> the site u want to get it from is kubuntu.org
 * eagles0513875 ponders shipping remix cd's for a small fee
<xst> Scrolling using the trackpad on my laptop suddenly stopped working today. How can I enable it again?
<rich__> I have a question about synce. Would there be anyone kind to answer ?
<dthacker> rich__: please ask, and we'll see.
<rich__> i had installed synce, and when i am running command:
<rich__> sudo synce-serial-start
<rich__> it is starting for 5 seconds and is dying...
<rah_> how can i install *.tar.gz
<Dragnslcr> rah_- by extracting it
<dthacker> rich__: do you have any error messages?
<Dragnslcr> .tar.gz is a compressed archive (like .zip)
<rich__> synce-serial-start cannot find the dccm process.
<rich__> Without dccm your PPP connection will soon terminate!
<dthacker> rah_: use the tar commond to extract the archives.  Type "man tar" at the command line to get the options you need to use.
<Pici> rah_: See the README and INSTALL files inside the archive for instructions on how to install it, but always check the package repositories before installing from source.
<dpreacher> i cannot compile any packages from source because ./configure halts saying that the gcc i have is not able to create executables. what packages do i need to install on default kubuntu gutsy install to let me compile packages from source? i could download the repos, but i have the source packages downloaded already,so i wanted to try them. please help me. NB i don't have my machine with me...
<dpreacher> ...now...so i won't be able to do trial-n-error methods. thanks in advance
<rah_> thanks
<Dragnslcr> Hm, looks like the package maintainers broke Firefox
<dthacker> rich__: that seems fairly clear, (you're missing a process), but I don't know the specifics of synce.  I would ask in #ubuntu-server, or in the forums.  I do not know if there is a special channel for ubuntu on embedded devices.
<Dragnslcr> They upgraded xulrunner to 1.9rc1, but not firefox-3.0, and firefox-3.0b5 requires xulrunner-1.9b5
<rich__> there is #synce, but nobody there ;(
<dthacker> rich__: yes, sometimes irc is hit and miss. you could ask your question there and see if anyone shows up.
<rich__> i just want ot check something. i'll reboot my mashine, and i'll come back. thx dthacker
<dthacker> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<dthacker> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<dthacker> dpreacher: ^^
<dpreacher> dthacker, reading...
<dthacker> dpreacher: somtimes "unable to create" is permissions problem.  Are you running ./configure with sudo?
<dthacker> more coffee afk 2 mins
<dpreacher> dthacker, the thing is i don't have always access to internet. have to take the laptop to the computer lab, get things  downloaded, get back in hostel n do the compiling. i had downloaded packages on an earlier distro and wanted to recompile those n see.
<dpreacher> i will have to install build-essential and automake and i hope that it works...
<dthacker> dpreacher: ok.  good luck and don't forget about sudo.
<dthacker> :)
<dpreacher> i use sudo a lot
<dpreacher> another problem is that the network i would connect my machine too blocks, freenode and ubuntu does not allow mibbit.com users, dunno if thats the case with kubuntu also
<faileas> dpreacher: thats cause mibbit gets abused
<dthacker> dpreacher: I don't know if mibbit.com is blocked or not.
<shane_> goodmorning
<dpreacher> i understand faileas, but i wish my univ. had the brains to know that it would really help the students to connect to freenode to join rooms related to open source projects
<faileas> dpreacher: get someone outside to run a cgi-irc server?
<faileas> universities? brains? ;p
<faileas> which alternate reality? ;p
<dpreacher> wish i could throw that univ. admin out
<dpreacher> :p
<Pennycook> Hey, some of them are good.  My university's CS department is Unix-based and each machine has XChat pre-installed. :)
<shane_> i am having a prob with sun java because i am 64 bit
<dpreacher> dthacker, why doesn't kubuntu gutsy come with firefox although it comes with openoffice but not koffice? also is there a firefox-qt version, they think having firefox-gtk is native enough?
<dpreacher> shane_ is 64 bit
<dpreacher> :D
<faileas> dpreacher: you can always install it yourself ;)
<faileas> firefox ain't the native browser for anything anyway
<dthacker> dpreacher: CD size limitations
<shane_> dpreacher: yes is 64 i am running sudo apt-get install ia32-sun-java6-bin and it cant reach the archive
 * dthacker goes to work. bye for now!
<dpreacher> how does ubuntu package it then? is there really something like Kubuntu DVD, what are the main highlights of it...like major packages?
<rah_> i already extract *.tar.gz  it was to shall script. How to do with it?
<Pici> rah_: what are you trying to install?
<rah_> flash player
<Pici> rah_: Flash is in the Ubuntu Package repositories
<Pici> !flash | rah_
<ubottu> rah_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dpreacher> kubuntu isn't as flexible about default package choices, compared to ubuntu. only kde packages throughout and no packages that users have tried out on windows and want to try on linux. is it because of the kde's large size?
<shane_> Odd-rationale: hey odd u on today
<shane_> i am trying to install sun java on a 64 bit kubuntu hardy,i am running sudo apt-get install ia32-sun-java6-bin and its giving me coudnt reach arcive any sugestions
<daurnimator> when is 8.04 out?
<daurnimator> (or is it alreadY)
<Pici> daurnimator: 2008.04 = April 2008, so yes.
<Pici> daurnimator: year.month
<frybye>  daurnimator using it now...
<daurnimator> ah, I'm an idiot
<daurnimator> I didnt read the front page properly
<daurnimator> news post title was a bit stupid >.<
<dpreacher> is there a way to query the installed kubuntu version from the command line?
<daurnimator> how is it?
<frybye> daurnimator: imho - super...
<Pici> daurnimator: lsb_release -a
<daurnimator> huh?
<frybye> daurnimator: but here is not for general chat.. see #k**-offtopic
<daurnimator> should I be trying standard or remix?
<rich_> - does anyone knows what's odccm or dccm is ?
<Pici> daurnimator: oops, wrong person.
<Pici> dpreacher: lsb_release -a
<dpreacher> Pici thanks
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<rich_> - does anyone knows what's odccm or dccm is ?
<jhutchins> rich_: Have you tried google?
<ActionParsnip> rich_: let me search
<ActionParsnip> rich_: DCCM is part of the SynCE project: http://synce.sourceforge.net/ This application is required to be able to communicate with a remote device.
<dpreacher> is there a way to use aptitude to see if a package is installed already or if i say sudo aptitude install <package>, it installs only if the package does not exist and a way to view a package's detailed descripttion?
<DOOM_NX> no, really, is there any way to have a voice call on the msn network?
<ActionParsnip> !dccm | rich_
<ubottu> Factoid dccm not found
<ActionParsnip> DOOM_NX: pidgin maybe
<Pici> dpreacher: If you try to install something with aptitude  and its already there, it wont install it.
<DOOM_NX> pidgin how
<Pici> dpreacher: also, aptitude show packagename
<rich_> action: yeah, i am still having problem. everytime
<ActionParsnip> DOOM_NX: dunno, i dont use voice
<rich_> i am connectin my PDA
<DOOM_NX> :/
<rich_> it requires it
<DOOM_NX> well pidgin doesn't support voice calls
<ActionParsnip> rich_: then get synce installed and you should have it
<rich_> i have synce installed, this is erro message:
<ActionParsnip> DOOM_NX: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-applications/18305-voice-chat-msn-messenger.html
<bdog> how do I get konversation to stop auto loading at boot.
<dpreacher> thanks Pici the show command also shows if the package is installed or not
<rich_> Warning!
<rich_> synce-serial-start cannot find the dccm process.
<rich_> Without dccm your PPP connection will soon terminate!
<ActionParsnip> rich_: http://www.smartcomputing.com/editorial/article.asp?article=articles%2F2006%2Fs1709%2F51s09%2F51s09.asp
<rich_> checking...
<nox_> can anybody help? i just installed updates and now my ff3 is gone!
<rah_> how to play files mp3
<nox_> use amarok
<ActionParsnip> nox_: ff3 is still beta. you could try uninstalling then reinstalling
<nox_> yes but
<ActionParsnip> rah_: use amarok and it willoffer the codec to you
<nox_> the update removed it
<ActionParsnip> nox_: thats cos its not official release yet
<nox_> when i try to reinstall it i get an error
<ActionParsnip> whats the error?
<nox_> something with xulrunner
<nox_> wait
<ActionParsnip> can we have the exact error please
<nox_> wait a sec
<nox_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15527/
<ActionParsnip> nox_: sudo apt-get install xulrunner
<ActionParsnip> !xulrunner
<ubottu> Factoid xulrunner not found
<ActionParsnip> XULRunner is a runtime environment developed by the Mozilla Foundation for providing a common back-end for XUL applications
<nox_> ok ill try
<gaurav> nox_, moin moin
<ActionParsnip> nox_: sudo apt-get remove firefox3 (or whatever it is)
<nox_> hi
<nox_> firefox3 IS removed
<ActionParsnip> nox_: then sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get instal firefox (whatever it is)
<nox_> it has been done by adept_updater
<nox_> the problem is that is simply updated and the adept_update removed firefox
<frogonwheels> my problem at the moment is that my upgrade remove konqueror
<frogonwheels> pitb
<nox_> does noone else have this prob?
<Pici> nox_: You have the proposed repository enabled?
<nox_> i'll check
<ActionParsnip> nox_: i use the stable ff2
<nox_> ff3 is really nice
<nox_> ;)
<ActionParsnip> nox_: its beta and unstable
<frogonwheels> how does ubuntu go with downgrading?
<ActionParsnip> frogonwheels: never had to do it sorry
<nox_> isnt it rc1 right now?
<nox_> doesn't matter
<nox_> works fine for me
<Pici> nox_: RC1 isnt in the repositories  yet.
<avihayb> ActionParsnip: I've been useing ff3 for a while now, and I give it no mercy
<ActionParsnip> no idea, i just wait for updates to pull it down
<avihayb> but it's solid
<ActionParsnip> im in no hurry to update
<nox_> Pici what is proposed repo?
<ActionParsnip> nox_: you could get the nightly source of xulrunner and compile it yourself
<Pici> nox_: Its a repo that haps proposed packages.  They are there to be tested and afaik the problem you are describing only happens with that.
<Pici> s/haps/has/
<avihayb> only once did it crash while I was asleep without any warning or singe, but then again, I just ran it again, and within 5 minuts, it was as if nothing had happend
<nox_> I'll post my sources.lst
<ActionParsnip> nox_: apparently sudo dpkg -r j2re1.4 fixes it
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766093
<frogonwheels> Just for fun- I managed to install a kubuntu+edubuntu onto a 4GB flash drive and boot off it in my son's classroom this-morning ;)
<frogonwheels> I preinstalled it all last night.
<ActionParsnip> frogonwheels: nice one
<frogonwheels> was quite nice - they were using the machine for  mspaint.
<frogonwheels> was painful
<frogonwheels> I showed them tuxpaint - which is just great
<rah_> what is the best web for linux?
<frybye> I have hardy and just installed google-earth - it can't connect to the server - suspect a firewall blockage.. how do i editthis.. ?
<frybye> step by step please I am a linux newbie...?
<ActionParsnip> rah_: best web?.. i find www is excellent
<EmJay> servus @ all
<ActionParsnip> frybye: depends whatfirewall you have
<ActionParsnip> frybye: there is no single answer to linux questionsas allsystems are different
<frybye> ActionParsnip: remember the way it was b e f o r e the www...? ;)
<nox_> ActionParsnip didnt work for me
<ActionParsnip> frybye: all too well
<frogonwheels> frybye: more info - what's the firewall? just your own box? what?
<nox_> still get the same error message
<ActionParsnip> frybye: was fine, seems like all people do is web browse
<frogonwheels> work? a router? modem/router?
<frybye> I dont seem to be able to find a firewall in the system or system settings...
<noni|da> hi . sorry im a linux newbie and i want to connect to irc channel from a german browser-game .. what shall i doß
<rah_> how to check my IP address?
<frybye> fragon I dont know how to find what firewall i have..
<frogonwheels> www.whatismyip.org
<ActionParsnip> frybye: well can you ping the googleearth server it is connecting to? maybe you need to update server settings
<frogonwheels> frybye:  I mean what is the network lead from your computer plugged into?
<noni|da> can someone help me pls? :)
<frogonwheels> frybye:  modem? adsl router?
<ActionParsnip> noni|da: all you need is the irc server name then connect just as you did to this one with the other server name
<noni|da> ok
<noni|da> but i do not know the name :(
<Dr_willis> time to check the website for the game
<rah_> in case of not conncet to the internet, just LAN connection.
<Dr_willis> connect with whatever web client they offer and see who it connects to.
<llutz> rah ifconfig
<noni|da> ok i will look for it
<noni|da> thank you
<frybye> frogonwheels: it seems to be trying to contact www.google.de and I can ping that with 29ms...
<frybye> a particular port blocked??
<frogonwheels> frybye: not really likely - it should be nat'd and that will let the data come back in.
<frybye> frogonwheels: i have a router combined with adsl modem...
<frogonwheels> ok - so any blockages are more likely to be associated with the router.
<frogonwheels> you shouldn't need to have a firewall on the linux box.
<ActionParsnip> frogonwheels: you can have one though
<frybye> it says error code 29 and i should check if firewall os blocking -path/google-earth/googleearth-bin but don't know how to do this??
<ActionParsnip> frogonwheels: specially if your linux box is acting as your router
<frybye> firewall IF... blocking...
<frogonwheels> ActionParsnip:  well yeah- but it seems like he's got a sep router anyway.
<llutz> frybye: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=195382&page=3
<frybye> frogonwheels: i dont know if a firewall is installed as default or not...?
<rah_> again, how i go to command line?
<llutz> rah_: alt-f2: konsole
<ActionParsnip> rah_: run konsole
<abhishek> hello i am using kubuntu kde4 and the plasma workspace crashes frequently http://paste.ubuntu.com/15530/ is the bactrace of error
<frogonwheels> abhishek: not particularly surprising.
<abhishek> frogonwheels: is there any solution ?
<ActionParsnip> abhishek: no idea, i dont run it
<rah_> can not open !!!!!
<rah_> konsole
<ActionParsnip> rah_: open what?
<frogonwheels> abhishek: umm.. wait till it's fixed? ... use kde3?
 * frogonwheels shrugs
 * ActionParsnip suggests fluxbox :)
<rah_> can not open konsole!!!!!
<abhishek> frogonwheels: can't do it man already installed it
<ActionParsnip> rah_: so you click K button -> run program and type konsole
<frogonwheels> abhishek: you could disable some of the eye-kandy stuff..
<abhishek> frogonwheels: all effects are disabled
<frogonwheels> abhishek: when I was running debian+kde4 that helped my stability
<abhishek> just widgets are running
<ActionParsnip> rah_: hit enter, black konsole is yours tokommand :)
<abhishek> frogonwheels: i even updated the whole thing by doing apt-get install kde4
<abhishek> but no relief
<frybye> llutz unfortunatly - the chmod thing did not do it apparently..
<ActionParsnip> abhishek: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall kde4
<noni|da> hmm sorry guys it do not work :(
<abhishek> ActionParsnip: hmmm gotta try that
<noni|da> Quakenet is this the server?
<llutz> frybye: are you on 64bit?
<frybye> llutz - yup
<llutz> frybye: http://groups.google.de/group/earth-free/browse_thread/thread/2b81639af6dfea40
<ActionParsnip> abhishek: ive seen few people witha stable kde4 install. I run fluxbox personally
<abhishek> ActionParsnip: now again the whole thing crashed
<noni|da> Quakenet is this the server?
<abhishek> ActionParsnip: just this window is running and everythin behind is grey
<llutz> noni|da: no it's the network
<noni|da> ok
<ActionParsnip> abhishek: you could remove it completely and reinstall
<noni|da> and i can not connect in the network
<noni|da> why?
<frybye> llutz - how do I uninstall 4.3 and where to find 4.2??
<abhishek> ActionParsnip:only this window is running and everything else behind is grey i have to restart the X server everytime
<llutz> noni|da: http://staff.quakenet.org/servers.phtml
<rah_> i use ubuntu 8.04 to run command line is the same to the other linux?
<llutz> frybye: sudo aptitude purge google-earth
<frybye> s
<frybye> tks
<ActionParsnip> abhishek: id log out, log into KDE3 and wait for it to improve
<noni|da> OK thx =)
<llutz> noni|da: there you find a list of servers, use one to connect
<abhishek> ActionParsnip: looks like i have that as the only option thanks neways
<abhishek> thanks for the help guys the kubuntu irc channel is really helpful keep it up guyss
<frybye> llutz: nothing happens...
<frybye> perhaps i dont have aptitude installed or...?
<ActionParsnip> abhishek: if you can help, pitch in too
<llutz> frybye: then use packagemanager of your choice to purge/remove googleearth
<abhishek> ActionParsnip: yes i will if i get time ...i am using fedora and ubuntu for a long time just started with kubuntu ...not such a nice experience but its fine :-(
<ActionParsnip> llutz: might have installed it with the script
<frybye> llutz - sorry - that is beyond my knowledge.. but I see aptitude itself is installed..
<llutz> ActionParsnip: then he should know how to remove
<ActionParsnip> abhishek: then use ubuntu, its the same as KUbuntu except it uses KDE instead of gnome
<frybye> llutz  - do i need aptitude-dbg???
<llutz> no
<frybye> ok.. wonder why id didnt work...?
<llutz> frybye: sudo aptitude purge googleearth
<abhishek> ActionParsnip: i am planning on doing the same thats y i am not formatting and installing anything new
<debian> Can I increase the size of my Wubi instalation?
<abhishek> ActionParsnip: fedora 9 is also coming i heard it has a stable version of kde4
<ActionParsnip> abhishek: no need, just install the new DE and log onto it, then uninstall the old
<ActionParsnip> abhishek: not all apps are kde4, so you'll have kde3 libs as well
<abhishek> ActionParsnip: can i use kde3 now how exactly can i do it?
<frybye> I hve it ... googleearth - no "  -  "
<frybye> administration directy locked.. not openable...?
<Hamra> hi, after upgrading from gutsy to hardy, i stopped seeing the splash screen during login, and i cant find the modulke for it's settings in neither kcontrol nor system settings!
<llutz> frybye: then your "[15:26] <frybye> llutz: nothing happens.." was wrong, it has given you an error (package not found)
<Hamra> module*
<ActionParsnip> abhishek: log out and change the environment, it'll be in a drop down some place
<frybye> hang on... the packet manage was running a process on the admin dir apparently.. just a min..
<llutz> frybye:  in german it's the line: "Konnte kein Paket finden, dessen Name oder Beschreibung auf  google-earth passt"
<frybye> seems to have done it - still have an icon .. but...
<frybye> your right .. it did not find the stuff...
<llutz> frybye: so please be more specific with messages/errors if you expect help :)
<frybye> ah ha - is it googleearthlinux????
<ActionParsnip> !splash | Hamra
<ubottu> Hamra: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<frybye> llutz:  you underestimate my lack of knowledge,.. I dont know how to copy from the terminal window...
<llutz> the one from medibuntu is called simply "googleearth"
<ActionParsnip> !kde-splash | Hamra
<ubottu> Factoid kde-splash not found
<genii> !usplash
<llutz> frybye: but you can read :)
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<frybye> yeah it says it cant find the packets with googleearth in the name...
 * ActionParsnip mumbles sudo mv /stupid/splash/screens /dev/null
<frybye> it found googleearth-package ...
<frybye> sorry...
<llutz> frybye: so you haven't installed it from repos?
<frybye> but not googleearth on its own if I understand right..
<frybye> from a bin
<Hamra> it's not usplash i want to change, it the login splash, but for kde, not GNOME :S
<llutz> frybye: why?
<ActionParsnip> !usplash | Hamra
<ubottu> Hamra: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<frybye> cos that is how I read it had to be done...
<llutz> always try to use deb-packages
<llutz> frybye: try using the install to de-install, not sure if it offers that option
<frybye> like just command line de-install googleearth ... or???
<frybye> sorry I am a bit lost here...
<Hamra> ActionParsnip: usplash is the splash appearing during boot, i want to edit the that comes after putting my user and pass
<llutz> use the installer
<ActionParsnip> Hamra: ive no idea about that, sorry
<frybye> hang on... need to look to see what the command was ---
<ActionParsnip> frybye: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=195382
<ActionParsnip> frybye: thats how to install and uninstall it
<Hamra> !ksplash
<ubottu> Factoid ksplash not found
<Hamra> !info ksplash
<ubottu> ksplash (source: kdebase): the KDE splash screen. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu7.2 (hardy), package size 665 kB, installed size 1344 kB
<Hamra> found it!
<ActionParsnip> nice one Hamra
<ActionParsnip> Hamra: personally i wouldnt worry about a splash thingy
<llutz> just important to know how to deactivate all those splashs
<frybye> llutz it was installed with "... sh GoogleEarthLinux.bin .."
<frybye> so i should do that command again to try and uninstall or??
<llutz> frybye: try it, i don't know that installer
<Hamra> it looks weird to see a static blue screen while logging in, thnx anyway, byez
<Dr_willis> if you installed googleearth to the users directory.  you could just remove the directory that it inztalled to.
<ActionParsnip> frybye: check the link above ^
<frybye> ok sorry i hadnt seen the link...
<ActionParsnip> frybye: thats got the steps to install and uninstall
<frybye> right - thks - i will try..
<ActionParsnip> looks good to me
<guilhermeblanco> Hi... today I decided to remove firefox-2 and install firefox-3, since recently firebug released a version that is compatible with it. I removed all firefox-2 packages and installed ff-3. I installed firebug, which was ok, but my application started to fail in some parts, mainly due to json fails. I decided to remove firefox-3 and back to firefox-2. I uninstalled all extensions, removed the packages of ff-3 (including xulrunner1.9) and installed
<guilhermeblanco> firefox-2 again. Now, I'm unable to install any addon (read as firebug from addons.mozilla.org). It keeps me telling: "Unexpected installation error. Review the error console log for more details. -203". Any ideas to solve it?
<ActionParsnip> weird how google wont just put a package on repos
<liassist>  hello, will openbox with KDE run well on my system is 256mb ram 1.4ghz processer and 64mb vram?
<ActionParsnip> liassist: sounds fine
<liassist> <ActionParsnip> how do i do this
<liassist> ActionParsnip, the commands for this or steps (links)
<ActionParsnip> liassist: http://icculus.org/openbox/index.php/Help:Installing
<ActionParsnip> liassist: you really should websearch before asking in here
<liassist> how would i remove KDE's WM
<ActionParsnip> liassist: i'd run synaptic
<liassist> ActionParsnip, how to do this
<ActionParsnip> K button -< run command. type synaptic, press enter
<liassist> ok so does ubuntu has all pakages listed in the "pakage depndencies"
<ActionParsnip> wow talk about hand holding
<ActionParsnip> liassist: it has the ones in the repositorys you have in /etc/apt/sources.list
<liassist> so can it be done by "apt-get install openbox3"
<liassist> brb
<tim__> I know this sounds like a dumb question, but as an asside, which version is higher out of firefox 2 and firefox 3?
<tim__> is firefox 2 an internal fork?
<pag> tim__, fx3 is newer, if that's what you mean..
<guilhermeblanco> ff 2.0.0.14 and ff 3.0.0.0 RC1
<tim__> ok
<guilhermeblanco> in repo we have 3.0.0.0 Beta 5
<tim__> rep
<tim__> *yep
<guilhermeblanco> let me try my question again...
<hoopoe> why did today's update remove firefox altogether?
<guilhermeblanco> Hi... today I decided to remove firefox-2 and install firefox-3, since recently firebug released a version that is compatible with it. I removed all firefox-2 packages and installed ff-3. I installed firebug, which was ok, but my application started to fail in some parts, mainly due to json fails. I decided to remove firefox-3 and back to firefox-2. I uninstalled all extensions, removed the packages of ff-3 (including xulrunner1.9) and installed
<guilhermeblanco> firefox-2 again. Now, I'm unable to install any addon (read as firebug from addons.mozilla.org). It keeps me telling: "Unexpected installation error. Review the error console log for more details. -203". Any ideas to solve it?
<Pici> hoopoe: Because you have the Proposed repository enabled.  Proposed updates are potentially broken (like this one was)
<hoopoe> tnx
<ActionParsnip> guilhermeblanco: try renaming your firefox profile folder in ~/
<guilhermeblanco> k, one sec
<ActionParsnip> guilhermeblanco: make sure all firefoxes are closed
<guilhermeblanco> ok... reinstalling ff
<ActionParsnip> guilhermeblanco: install ff2 dude
<guilhermeblanco> ActionParsnip: yeah... I'm downloading... I did a autoclean & clean in apt just to make sure
<ActionParsnip> you could do sudo apt-get -P firefox to purge settings
<ActionParsnip> i think thats the syntax
<Pici> apt-get remove --purge
<mikesa81> sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox
<ActionParsnip> --purge == -P. same deal
<ActionParsnip> --purge is just more readable
<guilhermeblanco> ok, installed
<mikesa81> :)
<guilhermeblanco> I'm going to install firebug
<ActionParsnip> guilhermeblanco: ok, give us a firefox &
<guilhermeblanco> which was the cause of my issue
<ActionParsnip> guilhermeblanco: id make sure it runs first without adding more stuff
<guilhermeblanco> it's working
<ActionParsnip> awesome
<guilhermeblanco> let me install
<guilhermeblanco> do you recommend firebug from addons.mozilla.org or from getfirebug.com?
<guilhermeblanco> the second one has more recent packages
<ActionParsnip> i dont use either
<mikesa81> try the recent packages
<mikesa81> why not?
<ActionParsnip> why don't I use firebug?
<mikesa81> addons. isnt always the fastest to add the latest packages
<ActionParsnip> oh i getcha
<guilhermeblanco> k... 1.2 or 1.1? it seems 1.2 is only compatible for ff3... but it's not explicit... it tells that 1.0.5 users should use 1.2 (which 1.0.5 is the ff-2)
<guilhermeblanco> the assertions are controversial in firebug page
<ActionParsnip> im out now
<ActionParsnip> see ya later kids
<guilhermeblanco> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> peace
<guilhermeblanco> it worked
<guilhermeblanco> =D
<guilhermeblanco> I used 1.1.0
<guilhermeblanco> mikesa81: thanks for you too
<guilhermeblanco> =)
<mikesa81> guilhermeblanco: no prob
<krishna_ggk> hi ppl
<krishna_ggk> how do i get qt4 examples using package install  on hardy kubuntu ?
<cbr> search for it in the package manager maybe?
<krishna_ggk> i tried apt-cache search, but none of them had examples mentioned in them
<krishna_ggk> will try qt4-demos
<cbr> try synaptic, it gives a nice graphical interface
<cbr> for searching packages and watching descriptions etc
<krishna_ggk> ok
<krishna_ggk> thanks
<fudus> is there a way of getting opensuse's app menu in kubuntu 8.04?
<genii> krishna_ggk: PErhaps kuiviewer-kde4 along with qt4designer
<genii> qt4-designer            (forgot hyphen)
<fudus> or to get mouse wheel scroll to go beyond 12
<schlangen> hi, does anybody knows a cool ksplash for widescreen?
<krishna_ggk> genii: no luck, none of install examples
<genii> krishna_ggk: There are many you could examine with the kuiviewer. apt-cache search libqt4|grep module             lists quite a few
<krishna_ggk> genii: wait, i'll enable backports and try
<genii> krishna_ggk: You might want to ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<krishna_ggk> qt4-demos is the one i guess
<krishna_ggk> genii: anyway thanks :)
<genii> krishna_ggk: np
<npmkbn> halo
<npmkbn> anybody know how to install hp laserjet 1006 in kubuntu?
<alanx> hi, can somebody help me I need upload files to a web server from a path, how do I do that?
<jhutchins_wk> alanx: scp
<reese> when I try to upgrade from the dvd to 8.04, it says "Could not authenticate some packages" and it lists a lot of them. is there a way to solve this?
<frueber> you shouldn't need to authenticate them to install them
<frueber> It just means they are refusing to take responsibility for them
<reese> frueber: it lists packages like apache, php etc. and the the upgrade stops
<ThomasD> hi all
<ThomasD> can some check what the right permissions for the /tmp/ dir are, cuz something messed them up :/
<ThomasD> and now I get a buch of errors like this
<ThomasD> ** (gvim:15197): WARNING **: Wrong permissions for /tmp/orbit-thomas-f0f0f070
<ThomasD> applications work fine, but errors annoy me
<ThomasD> anyone
<ThomasD> plz
<shane_> can anyone explain y i cant get ca.archive.ubuntu.com to work i have been trying to access it in a terminal and i keep getting errors
<shane_> all i keep getting is Unable to connect to ca.archive.ubuntu.com http:
<shane_> if it helps im trying sudo apt-get updates
<shane_> no s ofcourse
<san_> i have kubuntu hardy with KDE4, would someone tell me please how to install gnome on it?
<jcfp> shane_: the ca. server is up but a http connection times out. Just use another mirror instead.
<shane_> i am using apt-get update so i dont get to chose mirrors
<shane_> jcfp:  i am using apt-get update so i dont get to chose mirrors
<jcfp> shane_: everybody can choose mirrors by editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<jcfp> shane_: just replace the ca. mirror with something else, say nl. and rerun apt-get update
<The_ManU_212> envy-ng detects my ati radeon 9200 correctly, but says that the legacy driver which works with this card not available is for hardy, what to do for 3d acceleration?
<shane_> jcfp: ok where do i edit do i just run terminal with edit
<tim__> san_: you want gnome as a second desktop?
<tim__> san_: getting gnome installed should be simple enough, just apt-get it
<san_> tim_: yes, that's exactly what i want
<san_> tim_ sudo apt_get install gnome ?
<jcfp> shane_: any text editor with sudo; something like 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' or 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list' should work fine
<tim__> yeah that'll fetch it
<san_> k thanx :)
<tim__> but then you'll want a program for switching desktop,
<shane_> jcfp:  TY
<tim__> at startup or whatever...
<san_> can't i choose it from the "session" menu?
<tim__> is there a session menu?
<tim__> oh sure then
<tim__> yeah it should set itself up to go in there automatically
<san_> k, i hope so... thanks :)
<tim__> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/gnome
<tim__> is a how to
<compilerwriter> Jucato I am afraid I did something stupid.  When I got the updates today it mentioned uninstalling firefox 3.0 and some lib that went along with it.  Since I had the newer 3.5 installed I thought that would be no problem.  ( I know I should not perhaps think so much.)  Now I either have no firefox or I don't know where it is to execute it.  I have tried find to no avail any suggestions.
<compilerwriter>  I am afraid I did something stupid.  When I got the updates today it mentioned uninstalling firefox 3.0 and some lib that went along with it.  Since I had the newer 3.5 installed I thought that would be no problem.  ( I know I should not perhaps think so much.)  Now I either have no firefox or I don't know where it is to execute it.  I have tried find to no avail any suggestions.
<compilerwriter> I guess I should open my question to the masses now that I see Jucato is not on.
<llutz> compilerwriter: dpkg -l firefox*|grep ^i
<san_> tim__: thanks a lot, that was really useful :D
<shane_> jcfp: no luck also i just tryed adept for updates and it gives me an error also,let me start at the begin,i am trying to install frostwire i followed install for 64bit kubuntu it stated i needed to remove java and reinstall the ia32-sun-java6-bin now i get the errors and adept is even crashing
<genii> compilerwriter: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install <firefox version>     where <firefox version> is either: firefox-2      or: firefox-3.0
<jcfp> shane_: run apt-get update and put the error on pastebin.
<shane_> jcfp: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<shane_> jcfp: i no use dont like that but this is a short error
<genii> compilerwriter: For future reference, version 3.0 would be version 3.0, beta 5   and later will become 3.0, release candidate 1    then possibly other releases candidate versions, then 3.0, release
<jcfp> shane_: have another apt process running somewhere?
<jcfp> maybe from adept, or a cron job?
<shane_> jcfp: the errors for addept are signall 11 and signal 6
<compilerwriter> Thanks genii why did it have me uninstall it in the first place.
<shane_> jcfp: yes addept had crashed i got rid of that and now im waiting for the serv to time out again and i will paste 4 u
<jcfp> shane_: also pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list in case you still get timeouts
<genii> compilerwriter: I don't know. PErhaps you have some nonstandard repositories which require lower lib versions than ff3 had.
<bayko7> When I try to install kdegames, it won't go past [Waiting for headers], I tried through konsole aswell as adept?
<bayko7> only for this specific package
<The_ManU_212> envy-ng detects my ati radeon 9200 correctly, but says that the legacy driver which works with this card not available is for hardy, what to do for 3d acceleration?
<genii> bayko7: Repositories are very slow. There was about 60Mb of updates overnight. Be patient
<bayko7> is 20 minutes a long time at 0%??
<shane_> jcfp: http://pastebin.ca/1033170
<compilerwriter> genii thanks I seem to have firefox back now.
<genii> bayko7: Yes, it is. But it will either eventually time out or else start getting the files
<genii> bayko7: If it times out try again later.
<bayko7> ok, thanks
<genii> compilerwriter: You're welcome
<jcfp> shane_: you're still using the canadian mirror... which apparently isn't working
<shane_> jcfp: yes i understand that but when i try to access the edit in sudo it throws me an error also
<genii> shane_: replace for the time being  ca.archive.ubuntu.com   with  debian.yorku.ca
<Dragonath> heh, kaffeine went into a loop: preparing..., error - codec package installed!, preparing..., error - etc
<Dragonath> what's wrong?
<bayko7> how do you replace it with debian.yorku.ca
<genii> Dragonath: I filed that bug yesterday
<Dragonath> aha
<Dragonath> does this mean no more videos for me today?
<genii> Dragonath: With Totem, but I think may use same codec-detection and install stuff backend
<Dragonath> is there an easy way for installing all those codecs for mplayer?
<shane_> jcfp: can u give me the sudo command again to edit the mirror i will do it again and paste the error 4 that
<jcfp> shane_: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<shane_> jcfp: ok that one opened kate 4 me now where am i changing
<genii> Dragonath: I'm just curious, what codec is it that keeps giving the prob?
<jcfp> replace any occurence of "ca.archive.ubuntu.com" with some working server, like "nl.archive.ubuntu.com" or the one genii just suggested
<Dragonath> genii: it's an avi file I try to play, I don't know much more
<genii> Dragonath: Ah, OK. My bug report from yesterday: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/235648     Perhaps it's the Mpeg stuff.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235648 in totem "Totem, infinite codec install loop (ON2/VP6)" [Undecided,New]
<chev_chelios> dudes, is there a problem with a server?
<compilerwriter> Alright then ladies and gents, my next issue is an opensource accounting suite with a really sweet interface such that I won't be opining for Quickbooks pro.  I have tried gnucash and it just didn't do the job.  Perhaps someone out there has developed a really good frontend for it?
<genii> compilerwriter: PErhaps KMymoney
<shane_> jcfp: now do i save the changes or is it ok
<genii> !info kmymoney2 | compilerwriter
<ubottu> compilerwriter: kmymoney2 (source: kmymoney2): personal finance manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.8-2 (hardy), package size 7021 kB, installed size 14412 kB
<jcfp> shane_: should be. save, then re-run the apt-get stuff
<shane_> ok
<shane_> sudo apt-get update
<genii> jcfp: Run first the sudo apt-get update     before running sudo apt-get upgrade   or similar, to renew the package lists
<jcfp> ;)
<genii> bah misdirect
 * genii gets a new mug of coffee
<shane_> ok that worked
<shane_> sudo apt-get upgrade
<chev_chelios> do I suppose to do apt-get autoclean or autoremove???
<shane_> jcfp: ok they are both working now it must have been the ca sight not my system
<sigma_1234> im so disappointed. theres no kde 4.1 beta 1 packages yet for kubuntu
<compilerwriter> genii I will give that a try.  Perhaps it will work for me personally.  Is there and enterprises scale solution for corporate bean counters?
<robertknight> sigma_1234: It has only been out a couple of days.  Give the poor guys a chance
<genii> Interesting. Did not see anything about DB migration in freenode MOTD
<shane_> jcfp: in the future if i incure this error i can just go into kate again and change back nl to ca?
<genii> compilerwriter: None that i know of offhand
<Sneedly> how do i install flash player on a x 64 system
<Sneedly> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sigma_1234> lol fair enough . i just dont get how the other distros have their packages so quickly
<compilerwriter> genii where would it have popped up in my menu?
<chev_chelios> do I suppose to do apt-get autoclean or autoremove???
<jcfp> shane_: yes, no problem at all. those servers just mirror the exact same content.
<genii> compilerwriter: Look under Utilities or Office
<shane_> jcfp: thank you iv got it all good now
<jcfp> shane_: yw
<shane_> jcfp: ok one more ? does kubuntu have a firewall or is it my dlink router thats blockin frostwire
<Pita> Kubuntu has a firewall, nothing is enabled by default, so it's probably your router blocking frostwire
<shane_> Pita:  ok will try and access it
<Sneedly> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<aljoscha> hello, my openoffice writer has a freeze and i didn't save many text, but at the moment i'm not able to save... is there an temporary file with my unsaved text?
<shane_> ok i have tryed the firewall in router it apears to be disabled where do i find firewall in kubuntu
<stdin> unless you setup the firewall in kubuntu, it's disabled
<tzd> can someone please tell me how to connect, via samba, to my usb hdd that's connected to my router? I have set up everything but i just can't connect to it? Samba never seems to work for me, even between computers... Please help someone?
<Sneedly> help please whats kdm and gdm
<whizl2> hi,
<Sneedly> I am trying to set up kubuntu for the first time and I dont want to make a mistake
<whizl2> can someone help me with my usb microphone?
<Sneedly> !kdm
<whizl2> its in kmix,
<ubottu> Factoid kdm not found
<genii> tzd: So your rouer has an external USB HDD attached directly to it, as in a print server type of router, or it's attached to another computer, then to the router?
<tzd> Sneedly: kdm and gdm are two different desktops... KDE and GNOME
<tzd> genii: as a print server type
<stdin> tzd: display managers, not desktops
<Sneedly> stdin: whats the difference
<tzd> stdin: ok sorry, my bad
<stdin> Sneedly: the display manager is the thing that starts the X session and lets you login. both kdm and gdm let you log into any desktop environment
<whizl2> the microphone is desingned for open systems,
<whizl2> perhaps someone can help me?
<Sneedly> stdin:  I thought switching to linux would be like a cake walk,  does it make a difference which i choose.  I mean I want whats headiest
<debian_> Hello
<stdin> Sneedly: it's all about choice, now you actually have one :p I would suggest trying both Gnome and KDE to see which you like best
<stdin> Sneedly: they both provide the same functionality so it's down to preference
<simula> check out KDE4 in the KDE4 remix... a little rough around the edges, but very pretty and usable
<USMarine> hello debian_ norwegian
<whizl2> where can i connect an usb microphone with me soundcard?
<debian_> I need to get a real install of ubuntu from wubi...
<whizl2> i mean i connect the microphone over usb,
<whizl2> and the soundcard is as a card inside,
<USMarine> Sneedly kdm for Kde, gdm for gnome
<whizl2> i can hear sound from the soundcard,
<whizl2> but i cannot hear the voice over the microphone
<shane_> ok i have made my router completely open now and i am still firewalled is there a way i can check and see if kubuntu is firewalled
<whizl2> in kmix
<whizl2> there are two devices,
<stdin> USMarine: you don't have to use kdm for kde and gdm for gnome
<whizl2> once the soundcard and than the microphone separate
<USMarine> i know, but they come bundled that way
<stdin> yeah
<USMarine> back in the day, kde couldn't do so many shutdown options if the login manager wasn't kdm
<USMarine> debian_ wubi?
<Sneedly> ill try out this kdm jawn.  i'll be back in a bit.  I was wondering how to get something like counter strike to work with linux but that is for another day
<stdin> !wubi | USMarine
<ubottu> USMarine: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Sneedly> thank you all. well 3 or 4 that helped
<USMarine> i heard about that, didn't know the name though
<debian_> I need to boot livecds from grub
<debian_> Can this be done?
<belzebub> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<genii> tzd: Apologies for lag. Am at work and they required me for a period. What is the router model/make please
<jcfp> shane_: frostwire may "detect" any pc behind a router as "firewalled" regardless of whether there's any firewall on it
<tzd> genii: no problem :) Asus WL-500gP
<genii> tzd: OK. Some time to research, I'll report back
<tzd> genii: ok, thanks!
<whizl2> can someone help me with my microphone?
<tzd> genii: i should mentioned i've got OLEG custom firmware installed on it, latest version
<USMarine> whizl2 tias
<USMarine> try and see
<genii> tzd: Ah, good to catch me then. Is there a website for the maker of the firmware?
<USMarine> whizl2 http://www.google.com/search?aq=f&hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&q=ubuntu+usb+mic&btnG=Search
<shane_> jcfp: ok then how am i fixin it cause all its doin is error after error and i have opened my router completely
<tzd> genii: http://oleg.wl500g.info/  I'm also wondering how to set the workgroup on my kubuntu? According to the guides I've set up the router but my guess is that somethign is wrong in kubuntu... i haven't seen a place to configure samba on it?
<genii> tzd: nvm, google indicates openwrt
<tzd> genii: it's not openwrt although it's popular as well
<USMarine> ddwrt ftw
<genii> tzd: Samba does not require to be installed for access from a linux client to a windows/samba share. Only to share from linux to windows or other boxes using this protocol. smbclient is all that is needed normally, which is in default install.
<jcfp> shane_: frostwire tells me too that it detected a firewall but it works fine regardless of that. so there might be nothing to fix.
<genii> tzd: When you do in Konq or Dolphin      smb:/router-ip-address                     do you see it?
<shane_> no it gives me an error and when i close that it gives another timeafter time if i leave it it gives 150 intotal and i cant use the window atall
<tzd> genii: hmm ok, then it most likely should work... I've tried this in "Krusader" smb://192.168.1.1 (which is my routers ip) but all i receive is "the file or folder does not exist"
<tzd> genii: same issue in konq
<Sneedly> help again.  i got this message  "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet""
<Sneedly> do i want to delete it?
<genii> tzd: Try with only a single /
<tzd> genii: got the same error message with a single /
<Greendingbat> hey all
<Sneedly> hello
<Greendingbat> i had a question about kubuntu
<Greendingbat> im running it in a VM
<Greendingbat> VMware server to be specific
<genii> tzd: Put only:                  smb:/                                 then wait perhaps 30 seconds. Then hit f5  and wait another 30-45 seconds.
<Greendingbat> and it has it's VM tools
<USMarine> Greendingbat so?
<Greendingbat> and it downloads them as a dvd
<Greendingbat> how do i install them?
<tzd> genii: when doing that it takes about 1 second and then i see the workgroup
<genii> tzd: Is t?he computer using a static ip or a dhcp one from router
<USMarine> Greendingbat extract, open console, run the command to install inside the folder
<Greendingbat> well, that's the prob
<tzd> genii: dhcp
<Greendingbat> i can't extract
<USMarine> install ark
<Greendingbat> ark?
<USMarine> !ark
<genii> tzd: OK. So can you browse from workgroup to the router?
<ubottu> Factoid ark not found
<Greendingbat> i think i have ark already
<Greendingbat> isn't that the crash handler?
<USMarine> no
<USMarine> right click the package
<Greendingbat> k
<USMarine> hit extract to
<Greendingbat> extract to subdir?
<tzd> genii: i tried browsing the workgroup but when clicking it i received the previous message "file or folder smb:/workgroup does not exist"
<Greendingbat> USMarine: it gives me this message
<USMarine> what message?
<Greendingbat> COuld not create the folder file:///scd0
<Greendingbat> and then ark pops up
<USMarine> you can't extract it inside the dvd
<Greendingbat> i see
<USMarine> copy the package into the desktop
<tzd> genii: do i need to change permissions or anything on the samba share hdd? According to OLEG fw I'm suppose to share samba via web ui. I've done that and set it to share all partitions and set default access level to read/write
<Greendingbat> k
<eskatos> hi
<eskatos> how big is the default kubuntu 8.04 install ?
<USMarine> hi french
<eskatos> hi USMarine
<genii> tzd: OK. On the router, you set I hope the same workgroup name. Not knowing it's setup secreens, etc difficult to guide. But basic idea would be:   same workgroup name, some globally shared folder on the drive or else guest settings or such. Also it may sometimes need lan ports 135 139 forwarded to it's own ip
<USMarine> i'd say 2gb
<molla> hello people
<Greendingbat> no
<Greendingbat> not that big
<Greendingbat> the iso?
<Greendingbat> or the install?
<eskatos> the default install size on disk
<Greendingbat> oh
<Greendingbat> yeah, it's about 2gigs
<USMarine> ...
<TimS> eskatos: For me it was arround 1.9 gig for Kubuntu
<eskatos> around 2GB is good for me thanks
<molla> is it the 8.04 a DVD ISO or a CD ISO?
<USMarine> (17:38:21) (USMarine) i'd say 2gb
<USMarine> molla it can be both
<Greendingbat> i'd prefer the cd iso
<molla> ooh 8)
<Greendingbat> it's easier to work with
<genii> tzd: Also... is the drive formatted? Etc
<USMarine> i prefer network install
<USMarine> who cares...
<tzd> genii: I've got 2 settings: Workgroup name (which is set to what i see on my kubuntu) and Host name. Will it matter what kind of host name I have?
<tzd> genii: yes the drive is formatted as ext3
<Greendingbat> how do i give myself sudo privilages?
<tzd> genii: will try open ports 135 and 139
<USMarine> sudo command
<tzd> Greendingbat: sudo cmd and then type your sudo password
<Greendingbat> k
<molla> sudo useradd username admin
<genii> tzd: You should put a hostname without spaces or weird stuff not normally allowed in conventional windows networking. Something in uppercase less than 8 characters would be preferable.
<USMarine> sudo ./vmware...
<molla> thats the magik command
<tzd> genii: ok, then host name is ok. I had everything in uppercase including workgroup... is that case sensitive?
<genii> tzd: linux can use it case sensitive but older windows clients make all uppercase.
<tzd> genii: ah ok.. should be alright then
<Greendingbat> yeah
<Greendingbat> it's kinda annoying getting used to case sensitive
<genii> tzd: Also ensure broadcast address is set properly
<Greendingbat> i used to use DOS
<genii> tzd: Otherwise the server cannot announce to clients it exists
<Greendingbat> so im used to non-case sensitive
<tzd> genii: isn't broadcast for WLAN?
<tzd> genii: i'm on wire
<USMarine> Greendingbat when gas runs out, you'll have to get used to it
<Greendingbat> that is true
<Greendingbat> so, im in the dir of the install file
<genii> tzd: if lan range is 192.168.1.1    normal broadcast would be 192.168.1.255 (unless subnetted)
<Greendingbat> and it won't let me run it
<Greendingbat> i type sudo vmware-install.pl
<tomahasamoot> I'm having trouble with Skype, it crashes every time I try to open the "audio devices" tab in options
<Greendingbat> and it says that it's not a bash command
<USMarine> sudo ./ vmware-install.pl
<tomahasamoot> it's 2.0.0.68
<mmc> hello
<USMarine> sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<Greendingbat> tomahsasmoot: that's because skype is a piece of junk
<mmc> genii si mogoče iz Slovenije ?
<genii> mmc: nyet
<tomahasamoot> as is the GPL VOIP stuff I've tried... what do you use?
<Greendingbat> i use MSN
<USMarine> skype
<mmc> ok no problem :)
<Greendingbat> and oovoo
<tzd> genii: hmm ok .I've got IP Pool Ending Address: set to -> 192.168.1.254 .... should this be changed to .255?
<Greendingbat> ooVoo is GREAT
<Greendingbat> you can have more than one person vid calls
<Greendingbat> up to 8 i think
<tomahasamoot> ooVoo?
<Greendingbat> www.oovoo.com
<genii> tzd: No, pool is different than broadcast. Thats fine
<USMarine> i can't talk to more than 1 person on msn
<Greendingbat> it's still in beta
<tzd> genii: ok, good
<Greendingbat> so there are some bugs
<USMarine> lol, beta
<Greendingbat> but not as bad as skype
<Greendingbat> yeah
<Greendingbat> the skype plugin kept crashing my webbrowser
<USMarine> tomahasamoot get the static linked version
<genii> tzd: If netmask settings, use 255.255.255.0   on lan side of stuff. This auto-sets (normally) broadcast to proper
<mikesa81> amarok completely disappeared from my system!? wtf???
<tomahasamoot> USMarine: that's the version I have... it was all going so well, untill now
<USMarine> is skype working for you?
<tomahasamoot> it was, until now
<Greendingbat> it WORKS per se
<Greendingbat> just not WELL
<USMarine> if it works
<tzd> genii: i see. Then it should definitely be alright. I'm finding the port forwarding bit a bit confusing on this router... my old netgear was a lot easier :P Isn't port forwarding for devices outside my network though?
<USMarine> just skip the devices tab
<tomahasamoot> Greendingbat: does ooVoo work on Win32?  The person on the other end has windows
<Greendingbat> yeah
<Greendingbat> it was made for windows
<Greendingbat> i use windows
<molla> MMC you there
<molla> Windows?
<tomahasamoot> Greendingbat: in that case, does it also work well on Linux?
<USMarine> i use w64...too bad
<tzd> genii: I've tried a setting for manual share, will rs my router to see if that helps, brb
<Greendingbat> 64-bit windows?
<Greendingbat> nice
<ScorpKing-Laptop> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<genii> tzd: Most cheaper routers have only from external port to some internal ip, same port.     Better ones have external port to internal ip, different port. Best ones have that plus internal port to internal IP, different port
<Greendingbat> i just found out that ubuntu has a 64 bit ver
<Greendingbat> my friend is having trouble getting it to recognize all 4 gigs of his mem
<USMarine> 32bits os or faulty bios
<dude> Hi.. I installed Hardy the other day.. But the default sound driver installed is giving sound output only on 2 of the 4 speakers I have connected to the system.. I have an Asus mother board with nforce 630a..How do I install the proper driver if available?
<tzd> genii: ah i see. i've got LAN to WAN and vice versa. Then I've got port triggering... that's basically the areas I have on this one
<USMarine> install alsa gui
<USMarine> dude install alsa gui, and test if some fader is down
<genii> tzd: Good.
<tomahasamoot> well Skype may be crap, but at least they have a Linux version, ooVoo doesn't, so that's not much help
<ScorpKing-Laptop> Greendingbat: sometimes it's because the bios doesn't see 4GB
<genii> tzd: Windows networking ports are 135 and 139
<shane_> Odd-rationale: hello im havin a prob with frostwire its locking out due to firewall
<USMarine> tomahasamoot exactly
<USMarine> dude no queries
<tzd> genii: i see. Will that still be of importance even though im using 2 linux based systems?
<Odd-rationale> shane_: i nevered used frostwire. i always used torrents for p2p
<bayko7> Is there a program similar to Fruity Loops Studio for Kubuntu?
<dude> USMarine - I didnt understand..
<Odd-rationale> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<jabba> i just installed the nvidia-xconfig package, and my resolution got shrunk to 1280x1024. i have a 1680x1050 modeline in the x config, how do i get it to take the correct resolution?
<USMarine> dude use synaptic to find the alsa mixer gui package
<genii> tzd: The protocol that samba wants to use will still require 135 and 139 :) As for any OS/web browser still requires port 80 for instance
<shane_> Odd-rationale: ahh ic well can u explain how i can check and see what the settings for firewall are in kubuntu
<USMarine> jabba sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tzd> genii: aha ok. Which of the areas should i open the ports on? port triggering seems like the best idea imho but i don't know :) There i've got to choose between tcp and udp ports
<Odd-rationale> shane_: did you look at the wiki page posted my ubottu ^ ?
<shane_> didnt see it
<stdin> your ubottu? ;p
<shane_> Odd-rationale: didnt see it
<genii> tzd: udp for both ports and set the ip to the router
<stdin> it MINE!
<Odd-rationale> /smy/by
<shane_> Odd-rationale: will look now ty
<tzd> genii: just realised 1 thing... is there a built in firewall on kubuntu such as there is for windows?
<jabba> USMarine: arg, so i have the proper resolution now, but no nvidia hardware acel. :(
<Odd-rationale> shane_: hope that helps
<tzd> genii: ok, will change that straight away
<sgraham> ok, the other day i was able to extend my desktop off to a scond monitor
<genii> tzd: If you installed somethihng like firestarter or so
<shane_> Odd-rationale: me 2
<ScorpKing-Laptop> genii: i managed to get printing working properly. had to install firmware but the errors are still tere. i can't remember who else i talked to but thanks for the help everyone. i'll sort my laptop out next week as i'm movieng this weekend. :)
<sgraham> for some reason the tool in the system settings for my display is hella wack
<genii> tzd: Work requires me, AFK
<ScorpKing-Laptop> moving*
<tzd> genii: ok, then I'm safe... don't have any software fw installed.  Ok, I'll try some things meanwhile you're working
<USMarine> jabba i'm not sure, never had such problem
<tzd> genii: thanks a lot for your help so far!
<jabba> USMarine: ok, thx
<USMarine> trying googling for something
<frybye> Hi - I have got google earth 4.2 to work in 64x kubuntu 8.04 - but how do I set up the thing with $browser  ??
<frybye> - so that when clicking on links in g-earth the browser is found.. default browser is f-fox - but google-earth dosent find it..?
<sportman> have any of you guys found a launch menu or anything for kubuntu
<sportman> i was looking at the asus_eee pc
<sportman> and they had kde installed, but they had this tabbed system launcher
<sportman> for accessing applications
<Odd-rationale> sportman: you mean the new kicker nemu?
<sportman> seemed like something simple for linux new comers, anyone know what launcher it was?
<sportman> i suppose?
<sportman> Odd-rationale basically i know my way around linux pretty well but i want to get my friends using it
<sportman> and the more dumbed down it is, the easier for them
<Odd-rationale> sportman: that is new in kde4
 * sportman takes a look
<Odd-rationale> default in kde4, too. i beleive
<sportman> really?
<sportman> maybe im mistaking something
<sportman> Odd-rationale maybe we are not thinking of the same thing
<Odd-rationale> sportman: sorry, it is called kickoff, not kicker....
<Odd-rationale> sportman: http://home.kde.org/~binner/kickoff/sneak_preview.html
<sportman> ah thanks Odd-rationale
<sportman> Odd-rationale thats not what i was thinking of
<sportman> but that is dam nice
<Odd-rationale> sportman: maybe katapult? http://katapult.kde.org/screenshots
<sportman> not really Odd-rationale, maybe its something asus did
<sportman> for their eee_pc linux version
<sportman> cause i havent been able to find examples anywhere else
<genii> tzd: I am back for a few minutes now. Getting anywhere?
<lordneon> hey, has anyone got an acer aspire 1672? and managed to get the wireless to work
<tzd> genii: well I've opened the ports in port triggering but since i restarted my router i had to wait for the hdds to be checked.. completely forgot i had a disk checker script... so it'll probably take some time :/
<Odd-rationale> oh, you mean the eeepc interface? that is something asus did to the xandros os
<sportman> yea, Odd-rationale it was pretty impressive
<sportman> they made it so simple, yet still functional
<dude> USMarine - I installed the alsa mixer gui and increased volume on all the allowed tabs.. still no sound on 2 of my speakers.. just a small hiss.. I read in the net something about nforce drivers.. doi i need too install that?
<genii> tzd: OK. I'll go do some chores and return
<sportman> i want to start building custom linux pc's for non experienced linux users
<sportman> so im trying to find the easiest interface
<tzd> genii: please do, thanks so far!
<Odd-rationale> sportman: you can get something similar with ubuntu mobile http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<Odd-rationale> but that uses gtk, i think
<sportman> Odd-rationale that looks really nice
<sportman> im trying to find a downlaod
<Odd-rationale> sportman: try the #ubuntu-mobile channel
<robertknight> sportman:  There was a project to get KDE into educational environments
<robertknight> skolelinux?
<robertknight> They created a new "especially for kids" front-end.  I think the story is in the dot.kde.org archives somewhere
<genii> tzd: fsck finishing yet?
<TimS> Anyone seen SSJ today?
<tzd> genii: yep
<tzd> genii: same issue I'm afraid. It finds the workgroup but then nothing
<simula> i have mounted my /home and /usr to an sd card so that i can move my apps from one box to another
<xenol> plz where can i find place where apt stores downloaded *.deb ?
<simula> but some applications aren't happy... firefox won't start
<Pici> xenol: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<simula> what am i missing in my attempt to install apps on one box and then move them to another?
<simula> i'm moving my apps and user data between my desktop and my laptop (eeepc)
<genii> tzd: OK. Then to konsole.    smbclient -L -I <ip>      eg       smbclient -L -I192.168.1.1
<genii> tzd: Any services reported?
<xenol> Pici: thx
<tzd> genii:  johan@Penguin:~$ smbclient -L -I192.168.1.1 Connection to -I192.168.1.1 failed (Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)
<ScorpKing-Laptop> tzd: 192.168.1.1 is a windows box?
<tzd> ScorpKing-Laptop: it's a asus WL-500gP router with some linux dist. on it
<ScorpKing-Laptop> tzd: that error is usually from bad network settings.
<tzd> ScorpKing-Laptop: well probably not a full linux dist. but i think it's called "static binary" or something?
<tzd> ScorpKing-Laptop: hmm ok
<genii> tzd: Ah, aplogies, syntax incorrect on my part. Instead:            smbclient -I192.168.1.1 -P
<tzd> genii: no problem, will try that new one :)
<ScorpKing-Laptop> tzd: it is the workgroup or computername or someting stupid like that that gives that error. can't remember now
<tzd> genii: Failed to open /var/lib/samba/secrets.tdb ERROR: Unable to open secrets database
<genii> ScorpKing-Laptop: The -L option I supplied needed an argument (netbios name)
<tzd> ScorpKing-Laptop: ok, I've got "Ravenwood" as workgroup
<tzd> genii: , ScorpKing-Laptop I'll be back in 15 min, food... sorry!
<ScorpKing-Laptop> genii: righto.. will remember that
<genii> tzd: -N  should suppress password query.          smbclient -I192.168.1.1 -P -N
<genii> gah
<aSuZ> www.free-stream.fr
<genii> Anyone else getting weird msgs from nickserv?
<ScorpKing-Laptop> genii: yes me
<stdin> genii: it's back up, re-identify
<genii> stdin: I did but it thinks my nick is genii-around
<stdin> genii-around: apparently that's your master nick now :p
<genii> stdin: Damn
<genii> stdin: Won't let me auth
<stdin> did you use the pass for genni-around?
<NekosolTeraDyne> It thinks my name is "TeraDyne"
<NekosolTeraDyne> but, it does show me as logged in
<genii> NekosolTeraDyne: Same idea here
<chx> where is the password stored for freenode? i can't identify. I forgot my password.
<genii> stdin: It must be one I created a while ago
<NekosolTeraDyne> Meh, I wouldn't worry about it until they get done with whatever it is they're doing.
<chx> i mean, when i connect, konversation supplies the password as the server password.
<chx> oh
<chx> konversationrc.
<chx> thanks.
<stdin> genii: I guess you'll have to ask the staff for help then
<genii> stdin: Bah
<Choreboy> stdin: you're an operator of this channel? What does that mean? Is that like a moderator?
<stdin> moderator/operator are interchangeable terms really
<Choreboy> got it.
<Choreboy> I want to be an operator someday. "I banish you to the depths of ##Heck"
<asraniel_> quick, my gf tells me that kaffeine tells her that she does not has the rights to read a video DVD, how to solve?
<Choreboy> use VLC?
<stdin> asraniel_: make sure they are in the cdrom group
<Choreboy> j/k!
<asraniel_> stdin: she could read dvds until yesterday
<sgraham> grrrr video issues blow
<biagidp> Hey all.  I just recently started using the kde-desktop on top of my ubuntu installation because gnome was giving me some performance issues.  KDE has cleared up the issues and I'm enjoying it, but I was wondering if anyone could recommend a good weather-checking applet/widget?
<Schorfi> liquidweather for superkaramba
<Schorfi> or kweather for kicker
<biagidp> are those part of KDE or are they like a separate widget dock I would need to get?
<Schorfi> superkaramba is part of kde, however liquidweather is a non-kde plugin for it
<compilerwriter> !superkaramba
<ubottu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<Schorfi> exactly
<simula> is there a way for many machines to mount a directory that allows them to share installed applications?
<stdin> simula: look into nfs
<stdin> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<compilerwriter> schorfi is superkaramba compatible with compiz?
<Schorfi> yeah
<simula> stdin... i'm really wanting to mount a directory to an sd card and move it between a laptop and a desktop
<simula> i have mounted /usr and /home, but some apps don't like the move
<stdin> simula: that's not mounting, that's just copying files
<simula> stdin... i have partitioned the sd card into two partitions, each one mounts to the machine as /usr and /home at boot up
<jabba> if i have compiz installed, and xgl installed, how do i get compiz to use it? it says it's not present.
<simula> using fstab
<stdin> simula: ok, so what's not working
<stdin> ?
<simula> i install firefox on my desktop, and it shows up in kde4 like magic on my laptop's launcher, but when i click on the icon it won't launch :/
<simula> photoshop via wine works great
<stdin> try launching it from a console and see if any errors come up
<doktor_> a
<asraniel_> warg, my gf changes back to windows because kubuntu has too many bugs... what a shame....
<trappist> asraniel_: ironic, too
<asraniel_> trappist: yes.. and she realy has many bugs, realy big ones, i never have such problems, it's realy wierd
<trappist> iono, maybe she has some unsupported hardware
<asraniel_> her biggest problem is her intel graphics card
<asraniel_> today her screen went blank 2 times, she had to hard reboot the computer
<asraniel_> then kaffeine didn't want to start anymore, until she killed it by hand, then it opend
<asraniel_> then she could not open her video dvd
<aldoo> hi, are the kde 4.1beta1 packages due for today ?
<asraniel_> hardy is unusable for her, sometimes all videos are blue (not always)
<Daisuke-Laptop> asraniel_: switch video output to x11
<Daisuke-Laptop> should be in kaffeine's preferences
<Myrth[home]> hi, where do i change to use subpixel font antialiasing?
<asraniel_> Daisuke-Laptop: are you sure that works???? because it would be gread, i could upgrade her from gutsy to the LTS release
<Myrth[home]> ok found :)
<Choreboy> asraniel_: your gf seems to be in the twilight zone. Windows is more stable?
<asraniel_> Choreboy: yes, much more
<_sourcemaker> how stable is kde 4.1b?
<nowhere> hi folks
<EmJay> servus @ all
<Choreboy> asraniel_: Well I dual-boot and I must say my windows is fairly stable, but it's also tweaked quite a bit
<Choreboy> BUT, I do enjoy using Kubuntu more often. I only boot to XP when I need to do something I haven't learned/don't have time to learn (at the moment) in Kubuntu
<Choreboy> I do have some noticable instability but it due to firefox issues
<jhutchins_wk> One of the things we discovered when Linux started getting popular was that a lot of the crashes and problems we blamed on Windows were actually hardware problems.
<biagidp> Everytime I try to download the liquid weather plugin it opens the binary in kate.  Does anyone know how I can just save it?
<stdin> right-click->Save as ?
<biagidp> unfortunately that only saves a php file, and not the actual file I want to download
<jhutchins_wk> Nowadays there are windows drivers that compensate for some bad hardware better than some linux drivers, as well as the other way around.
<jhutchins_wk> biagidp: Open the php file and see if it has the URL of the file you want.  Sounds like possibly a bogus webpage.
<stdin> biagidp: you can try opening a console and use "wget <URL>"
<Choreboy> jhutchins_wk: do you have example of bad hardware? Maybe a horror story?
<jhutchins_wk> Nothing really fun, just stuff that breaks.  IDE controller chipsets were one.
<jhutchins_wk> Memory controllers.
<Choreboy> and you say drivers compensate for that?
<jhutchins_wk> Sometimes linux will catch bad RAM, because it uses all of the ram.
<jhutchins_wk> Choreboy: In a "if 2 + 2 =5 then 4" kind of way, sometimes.
<biagidp> Got it.  The php file it loaded was suspiciously large, so I renamed it to a .skz and it loaded right up
<Choreboy> jhutchins_wk: ahhh. Damage control
<Choreboy> well I suppose that's smart and probably a good thing to pursue when creating drivers?
<jhutchins_wk> Basic, common hardware is a lot better since the mid-to-late 90's because of Linux though.
<Choreboy> not that you wouldn't want good hardware but... sometimes that's not an option
<tzd> genii: still there? Tried the -N parameter but received the same error msg: Failed to open /var/lib/samba/secrets.tdb
<tzd> genii: sorry that i took so long
<tzd> genii: tried a few things on my own and now things changed for some reason. In console i typed:"smbclient -L 192.168.1.1" I was then asked for a password. just pressed enter and i received info such as: Sharename       Type      Comment and everything was listed underneath
<genii> Back
<pim> Hey
<genii> tzd: Good. See if you can now get there in file browser
<dameouse> what packages do i need to install to be able to program with Qt 4.4 and c++?
<pim> is there a command for getting information about packages? I mean: apt-cache *info* <package> or something like it
<tzd> genii: when trying in a filebrowser i get the same error message as before: the file or the folder smb://ravenwood/ does not exist
<shane2peru> quick question, on kontact, I setup an imap account, it checks the server, and gets the messages fine
<Vermux> how do I c files in the windows partition using kubuntu on the same computer?
<shane2peru> however when I click on a  message, it doesn't display the message?  Anyone know why?
<shane2peru> Vermux: open Konsole and type:  mount
<shane2peru> Vermux: that will tell you if the partition is mounted, then you should be able to navigate there with Dolphin and see the files.
<shane2peru> Vermux you should see something like /mnt/windows or /mnt/ntfs or something, if it was setup to mount at the time of installation
<Vermux> shane2peru: I dont c it there
<Vermux> shane2peru: waht do I do?
<shane2peru> Vermux: ok, we are going to have to setup a mount point
<shane2peru> Vermux: using paste bin paste the results of:   sudo fdisk -l                  .... Or if you can look at it and decipher what the results is you should be able to see your windows partition
<Vermux> shane2peru: /dev/sda1   *           1        5099    40957686    7  HPFS/NTFS
<shane2peru> Vermux: ahh, there ya go :)  I guess I should have known it would be the first
<xst> How can I make (k)ubuntu reconfigure my screen- and mousepad settings again from scratch as if I reinstalled from scratch?
<shane2peru> Vermux: ok, now we are going to make a folder first with this:  sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<Vermux> shane2peru: I copy and paste the row with the ntfs
<Vermux> shane2peru: done
<shane2peru> Vermux: now we are going to mount it and cross our fingers that Hardy already has the fuse thing installed with this:  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<shane2peru> Vermux: if you get an error, please paste it, should be a one liner
<Vermux> it says that udo is not installed. Should Instasll it?
<shane2peru> Vermux: ooops, I think you missed the 's'  before sudo
<Vermux> hehe
<Vermux> yes
<Vermux> corrected
<shane2peru> Vermux: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<Vermux> ok
<shane2peru> no errors?
<Vermux> no
<Vermux> so far so good
<shane2peru> gotta love hardy! :)
<Vermux> that'sit?
<Vermux> now, I will be able to c the windows partition?
<shane2peru> ok, now to find that, just open Dolphin and navigate to Root folder, then click on mnt, then click on windows
<shane2peru> Vermux: if you want to always have that mounted we would have to add that to your fstab,
<Vermux> shane2peru: yay
<Vermux> shane2peru: yes, I want it to be mounted all the time
<shane2peru> I think that writing to ntfs may be still a trial and error thing,
<shane2peru> Vermux: I'm not sure about that since I don't use ntfs at all
<Vermux> shane2peru: u mean, writing or modifying documents in that partition?
<Vermux> but no problem with opening documents, right?
<shane2peru> Vermux: right, I mean the last time I used the ntfs fuser mount was back in Dapper, or Breezy days. :)
<shane2peru> Vermux: correct, you should be able to open them without a problem, and like I said that is old news, things have probably gotten better.
<Vermux> ok. got to go now, but I will need help how to change the fstab
<shane2peru> Vermux: one second and I will find how to permanently add that to your fstab, do you want that on your Desktop for easy access?
<shane2peru> Vermux: ok, later someone can help you, it isn' t that difficult. :)
<Vermux> ok, thanks
<Vermux> be back later
<shane2peru> Vermux: no prob
<tzd> genii: i tried connecting and browse via terminal and that works well. It's just all the gui connections that won't work for some reason
<genii> tzd: Sorry again for lag. Work is busier than normal today
<Qster> hi i originally installed ubuntu 8.04 and did sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tzd> genii: it's ok :)
<Qster> how do i get my compiz and settings working again?
<genii> tzd: Well, so we know then the basic setups are good.
<tzd> genii: yep. I've asked at the samba channel as well and was told to: add a share name to that smb:// and then: try the netbios host name instead of the IP
<rickest> Qster: start by seeing if it even works:  compiz --replace --sm-disable cpp
<Qster> says could load plugin cppp
<Qster> says could load plugin cpp
<Qster> whole bunch of errors
<genii> tzd: You might also try to add the option to use for hostname lookups bcast
<Rudd-O> hi guise, I need help
<Rudd-O> my control center keyboard shortcuts module says that the Contextual menu (right-click menu) keyboard shortcut is Shift+F10.  (normally it is assigned to the Menu key but we IBM Model M users don't have such a key).   now, the context menu doesn't work in any application.  Why could that be?
<Rudd-O> halp plz? hehehee
<rickest> er, type on my part sorry.  'ccp'
<Rudd-O> I really want to break free from mouse dependency
<genii> tzd: In the smbclient syntax it would be    -R bcast
<tzd> genii: ok will give that a try immediately
<Rudd-O> can someone confirm if you can even read me?
<tempest> can someone please help me figure out a problem i'm  having  when I log out of kubuntu the screen just goes black
<shane2peru> does anyone know what package I need to sync palm with Kontact?
<genii> tzd: Back in 2-3 minutes
<Rudd-O> hi guise
<Rudd-O> do you read me?
<shane2peru> tempest: do you have ATI driver?
<tempest> no its nvidia
<Odd-rationale> Rudd-O: no
<Rudd-O> Odd-rationale: thanks for confirming
<Rudd-O> hahaa
<Rudd-O> ok
<shane2peru> tempest: hmm, that is probably the culprit, does the cpu actually shut off?
<Rudd-O> now to the question
<tempest> shane2peru  it just goes black
<shane2peru> tempest: it doesn't shut off?
<Rudd-O> my control center keyboard shortcuts module says that the Contextual menu (right-click menu) keyboard shortcut is Shift+F10.  (normally it is assigned to the Menu key but we IBM Model M users don't have such a key).  now, the context menu doesn't work in any application.  Why could that be?
<Qster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15614/ is the errors i get with compiz
<shane2peru> tempest: I'm not sure about that, I know nothing of nvidia
<tempest> shane2peru  everything except logout works
<shane2peru> tempest: ahhh, then certainly nvidia is the problem, do you have the restricted drivers installed?
<tempest> shane2peru  i used envyng  and had to use the legacy driver
<Qster> well by typing the compiz thing it seemed to have worked but i cant seem to get more than 2 desktops
<tzd> genii: ok. Tried the -R bcast but that doesn't seem to do anything? tried: smbclient -R bcast 192.168.1.1 , tried without bcast etc
<shane2peru> tempest: I'm not real familiar with nvidia, my wife's computer has ATI and it had issues with that too, I installed envy and the latest ATI drivers and that cleared it up for me.
<rickest> Qster: run 'ccsm' and/or kcontrol, should be able to set desktops/virtual desktops in those
<shane2peru> does anyone know what package I need to sync palm with Kontact?
<tempest> shane2peru   its more annoying than anything
<snizzy1> @rickest
<snizzy1> whats your problem,
<snizzy1> does the graphic hang up? after some seconds?
<shane2peru> tempest: I know, I wish I had an answer for ya.
<Qster> is there like a page i can goto to go from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<frueber> Qster there is
<shane2peru> Qster: you want to install and use Kubuntu?
<tempest> shane2peru    well I've searched the forums and all over google and havent found anything to fix it for nvidia   that is why I was starting to wonder if it was just me
<Qster> ive already sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<rickest> Qster: log out of KDE, select which WM you want when the display manager appears (log-in screen)
<rickest> shane2peru: he installed ubuntu, then
<shane2peru> tempest: you can always post on the forums, I would post on ubuntuforums.org
<rickest> 'kubuntu-desktop' so he has both
<tempest> shane2peru  well i couldnt figure out exactly were to post it   im so new to this stuff
<rickest> Qster: also now that you know compiz works put the command we did earlier in a shell script in ~/.kde/Autorun
<shane2peru> tempest: hmm, probably in the general forums, the reason I suggest the ubuntuforums rather than the Kubuntu is they get a little more visited. :)  This seems to be more of an ubuntu/nvidia issue
<rickest> Qster: so it'll start automatically from now on
<Qster> whats a shell script?
<tempest> shane2peru thank you
<shane2peru> tempest: no prob
<genii> back
<snizzy1> hi people, can someone help me?
<PhilTrunk> snizzy1: just ask
<Qster> how do i install kdm?
<genii> tzd: if you have the ip address there it thinks thts a resolution protocol, like lmhosts bcast or so on. You need before the ip -I    or do differently:    smbclient //name-or-ip -R bcast
<snizzy1> how can i record with my webcam,
<Qster> i also cant seem to get more than 2 desktops, when i click properties and change it to 4 it just stays at 2
<snizzy1> or how is it possible to activate the stream and get something from the cam,
<snizzy1> through the usbport
<snizzy1> its connected via my usb port
<genii> Qster: sudo apt-get install kdm                if you currently have gdm it should prompt for which to use as default. If it doesn't, do:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<snizzy1> i think the stream is sent automatically, if a special command is sent?
<dell> salut
<Qster> any idea why wont let me have more than 2 desktops?
<rickest> Qster: mess with kcontrol and ccsm
<snizzy1> is it possible to get a picture via kopete?
<snizzy1> i dont mean kopete,
<francesco_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<snizzy1> sry
<genii> Qster: Is this on kde4 with compiz on?
<snizzy1> i mean is it possible to record my own stream to a hdd
<snizzy1> is there a tool
<snizzy1> for kubuntu
<snizzy1> where i can use my webcam as a videocamera?
<genii> snizzy1: zoneminder may work for you
<genii> !info zoneminder
<ubottu> zoneminder (source: zoneminder): Linux video camera security and surveillance solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.22.3-10 (hardy), package size 1303 kB, installed size 4584 kB
<snizzy1> how can i use it?
<snizzy1> only start?
<snizzy1> is it in
<snizzy1> is it in usr bin
<snizzy1> or sbin
<snizzy1> how ok i look at it ;)
<snizzy1> thanks for helping genii ;)
<snizzy1> thx
<genii> snizzy1: You need of course to use a package manager of your choise to install it. Adept (Add/Remove programs)   or by apt-get:      sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install zoneminder   a small tutorial of it is here http://www.howtoforge.com/video_surveillance_zoneminder_ubuntu it is for other type of device but can be applicable
<Qster> genii: this is kde4 yes
<genii> snizzy1: Most video devices are at /dev/video0 up to /dev/videoXX   where XX is last device minus a digit (since first is labelled zero)
<tzd> genii: when trying with -R bcast after i get this: 192.168.1.1: Not enough '\' characters in service followed by the whole list for smbclient syntax
<genii> Qster: I found the pager applet neeed to be removed then readded while in compiz to properly show the correct number of desktops. Your mileage may vary however
<debian_> Can grub boot a usb stick?
<Qster> well i cant even get the correct number of desktops to show in the bottom bar
<snizzy2> how does zoneminder work?
<genii> tzd: It has been some time since I required to use smbclient and so am referring myself back to it's manpage. I may have syntax incorrect once more.    smbclient //name-or-ip/servicename  -R bcast                      perhaps or even another /after servicename
<Qster> hmm im wondering if i should just reinstall all of this with a kubuntu cd
<Qster> instead of upgrading to it..
<tzd> genii: by servicename you mean one of my shares?
<genii> tzd: Yes, servicename is something like   Printers  Homes    or such
<genii> gah more nickserv hiccups
<tzd> genii: i tried smbclient -L 192.168.1.1/disc0_2 -R bcast and then i got the usual pw request and then it listed my shared resources etc. I've got winbindd running, could that be one of the problems perhaps?
<genii> tzd: Use then wins instead of bcast
<genii> tzd: Although it seems for you no matter the CLI command, the GUI is inoperative
<tzd> genii: yep same thing there... only works in terminal
<tzd> genii: i've got win xp on vmware on this machine... perhaps i should try and see if it can connect?
<bayko7> how do I switch my package download server to one thats not down??
<genii> tzd: Heh, why not
<genii> bayko7: You using ca.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<bayko7> correct
<genii> bayko7: Try instead    debian.yorku.ca
<bayko7> how do I swap that/?
<genii> bayko7: alt-f2  kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list          change all instances of ca.archive.ubuntu.com     to debian.yorku.ca
<genii> bayko7: After of course, save. Then to issue:  sudo apt-get update                to renew the list of packages
<bayko7> renewing now
<shane2peru> anyone know about sync-ing Palm with kontact, getting the kpilot to connect?
<bayko7> now it's frozen on 99% updating
<genii> bayko7: Likely the swamped security server. There are no mirrors of it
<bayko7> o ok, thanks
<Qster> should i get the kde4 or kde3 ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> Qster: up to you, i'm staying with kde3 at least intil kde4.1 is stable
<shane2peru> kde3 Qster
<shane2peru> Qster: kde3 is more stable and usable, kde4 is umm, well lacking some still
<Qster> k
<genii> Qster: kde3 for everyday use.
<lassiethebrave> so, after my latest update/upgrade on my kubuntu 8.04 laptop my touchpad has completely freaked out (when moving it behaves simply crazy doing button 3 clicks everywhere and moving hysterically...) I get The Following to errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/15624/ (the numbers wary but those to appear whenever I move my pointer...)
<genii> lassiethebrave: The "lost sync" thing normally happens when it loses the irq for a device. Did you have special kernel options in your grub line before?   like pci=routeirq or so on
<lassiethebrave> genii: Nope, nothing special in menu.lst.
<genii> lassiethebrave: Had you compiled a driver for it under the previous kernel?
<lassiethebrave> genii: No I'm only using kubuntu shipped drivers ...
<genii> OK.
<lassiethebrave> genii: Would it help to roll back the upgrade, do you think? (if that is possible with kubuntu systems(?))
<wraithmagi> need assistance setting my laptop to be bootp server for another laptop with a bad cd/dvd drive so he can install from my cd/dvd
<genii> lassiethebrave: Not possible, unfortunately.
<lassiethebrave> genii: Dang...
<Freddy2> h
<Freddy2> hi
<wraithmagi> any ideas?  installed the pump package but I'm totally lost on configuration....
<tzd> genii: i got it, got some help from the samba channel people and apparently all my file browsers were bad... since i could connect via win xp i got even more assured that they were right. Tried one of the softwares they've listed (smb4k) and it connected very smoothly. Finally it works like it should. Shame my regular filebrowser doesn't work though since it works with everything else. Anyway, i owe you a massive thank you for all your help and effort
<tzd> today! Hopefully I'll be able to help you some time but then you better forget something easy otherwise I won't know how to help you ;)
<Freddy2> how can be adept_notifier autolaunched at startup? i suppose you can't really access to package config as normal user, isn't it?
<genii> lassiethebrave: There seems quite extensive discussion on the error at http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-input@vger.kernel.org/msg00105.html
<jhoc2x2> !atlantis
<ubottu> Factoid atlantis not found
<genii> tzd: Glad you got it going finally.
<jhoc2x2> anyone here know how to install cube atlantis2 on 64bit?
<genii> !info cube2
<ubottu> Package cube2 does not exist in hardy
<genii> Hmm
<jhoc2x2> does not exist.. lol
<tzd> genii: yeah, i was planning to stay up all night to get it sorted :) Now i can try to set up a ftp server instead haha... gosh there's always something to do with linux.... I'm suppose to study java for my exam on tuesday but that can wait one more day ;) Thanks once again :)
<genii> tzd: Good luck with exams, and you're welcome
<tzd> genii: cheers
<nado_> anybody got problems with java and firefox 3?
<wraithmagi> is there a linux app to "hot-resize" a partition?
<nazgjunk> I'm trying to hurt my system into not trying to mount my camera as a camera but as an ordinary usb storage device - annoyingly the udev rules file I'm supposed to be editing doesn't exist. Details follow:
<nazgjunk> it's a panasonic FX-12 camera, and the internet tells me I should edit the rules file for libgphoto2 to not include the ID for the thing
<nazgjunk> since there is no such file I'm not making a lot of progress
<nazgjunk> any suggestions?
<nado_> wraithmagi: try gparted
<andrew15234> whats the channel for general kubuntu discussion?
<lassiethebrave> genii: thx, I'm of to compile the synaptics driver then.
<nado_> andrew15234: you're in it :D
<andrew15234> ok i thought this was the support channel
<Tobby> I'm sure ppl are bored of hearing this but:  I to have changed my main laptop OS to Linux\kubuntu! And I'm very happy:P
<andrew15234> it beats xp by a long shot in my opinion
<lassiethebrave> Could anybody enlighten me as to how I would make kde not restore my previous session at login?
<andrew15234> close everything before shutting down?
<Tobby> lassiethebrave, in the systemsetings
<Tobby> at advanced there is the option to change that..
<Tobby> at least I read it somewhere there when I installed Kubuntu earliyer today
<lassiethebrave> Tobby: Oh it's tabbed... thanks.
<Tobby> anyone know the imwheel lines that is needed to use extra mouse button to go backwards in dolphin?
<Vermux> how do I change the fstab file so I wont have to type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows every time Im restarting?
<Vermux> shane2peru:
<shane2peru> Vermux: I'm here
<Vermux> shane2peru: how do I change the fstab file so I wont have to type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows every time Im restarting?
<shane2peru> Vermux: right, did you want that on the desktop?  For easier access
<Vermux> shane2peru: good idea
<shane2peru> Vermux: we are going to want to mount it in a different place than we did earlier
<nicola_> hi all...please...can you tell me how i can enter another channel?
<tzd> nicola_: type this; /j channelname
<nicola_> thx so much!
<tzd> np :)
<Vermux> shane2peru: ok
<shane2peru> Vermux: one second
<shane2peru> Vermux: ok, ready
<shane2peru> Vermux: ok, first this:  sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak
<shane2peru> Vermux: this will backup your fstab incase for whatever reason we mess it up. :)
<shane2peru> Vermux: next we are going to type:  gksu kate /etc/fstab
<andrew15234> how di set up the compiz cube to rotate when i press super and move the mouse?
<Vermux> shane2peru: it says that the program gksu is not installed, should I install it?
<shane2peru> Vermux: paste this line in the very bottom of your fstab:  /dev/sda1    /media/windows    ntfs      ro,user,auto,noexec,umask= 0 0 0
<shane2peru> Vermux: ok, try: sudo kate /etc/fstab
<shane2peru> Vermux: then paste that line above ^^^^
<Vermux> shane2peru: can I use Vim to paste it?
<shane2peru> Vermux: if you are vim fellow have at it. :)
<shane2peru> Vermux: I don't  vin
<shane2peru> Vermux: I don't  vim
<shane2peru> Vermux: did you get it?
<Vermux> yes, I did
<Vermux> shane2peru: how do I check that it works?
<shane2peru> Vermux: ok, now run this:  sudo umount /mnt/windows
<lassiethebrave> Thank you #kubuntu I have no *all* functionality of my laptop running kubuntu(!) this distro does rock!
<lassiethebrave> *I have now *all**
<Vermux> shane2peru: done
<shane2peru> Vermux: and now: sudo mkdir /media/windows
<shane2peru> Vermux: now run sudo mount -a
<shane2peru> Vermux: you should be able to see a disk on your desktop that now says windows
<Vermux> fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<shane2peru> Vermux: run:   mount
<shane2peru> Vermux: does it show that that windows is mounted?  sda1?
<Vermux> shane2peru: I had the mount open
<Vermux> now I closed it
<Vermux> shane2peru: /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<shane2peru> Vermux:  now you need to run again, sudo umount /mnt/windows
<Vermux> it is not mounted
<shane2peru> Vermux: ok now run:  sudo mount -a
<shane2peru> Vermux: that should mount anything and everything in fstab
<Vermux> fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<Vermux> shane2peru: I dont know why it says it is busy
<shane2peru> Vermux: try this:  sudo lsof /dev/sda1
<Vermux> maybe if I restart?
<Vermux> ok
<Vermux> and then, mount -a?
<shane2peru> Vermux: that command wasn' t right, I forget that command
<Vermux> I did sudo lsof /dev/sda1
<shane2peru> Vermux: you can try a reboot, that would certainly tell us if it works
<shane2peru> Vermux: did it show anything?
<shane2peru> Vermux: oooh, that was the right command. lol
<Vermux> shane2peru: no, it gave nothing in output
<Vermux> which command, mount -a?
<Vermux> or the last one?
<shane2peru> ok, that should mean that it isn't mounted
<shane2peru> no the lsof
<Vermux> ok, so what is wrong here?
<shane2peru> Vermux: it is probably a setting in the fstab, I'm looking for it now, one second
<shane2peru> Vermux: it has been years since I worked with ntfs. :)
<Vermux> ok, by the way:/media is the desktop folder?
<Vermux> shane2peru: how come?
<shane2peru> Vermux: no, anything mounted in media gets shown on the desktop, all the usb stuff mounts in media
<shane2peru> I had you mount it under mnt before, that is my pref, it doesn' t show on desktop. :)
<Vermux> shane2peru: why it shows in the desktop then?
<tsb> Is user-switching in kubuntu 3.5.9 broken or is it just om my computer? After 1-3 minutes after loggign in to a new account, the old one will crash
<Vermux> shane2peru: there is no way to create shortcut to the mount point /mnt?
<tsb> er, kubuntu 8.04 sorry.
<shane2peru> because it was mounted on media. :)
<Vermux> Ic
<Vermux> shane2peru: so let me know if there is a solution or I need to restart
<Vermux> shane2peru: thanks for all the help
<shane2peru> Vermux: no problem, I'm sure the settings in the fstab are incorrect, I'm looking for the right settings for Ubuntu
<Freddy2> shane2peru: what filesystem type you need to mount?
<shane2peru> Freddy2: ntfs
<Vermux> shane2peru: I still c the folder Windows under mnt
<Vermux> shane2peru: maybe this is the reason
<shane2peru> Vermux: ok, I think this should be better
<Freddy2> /dev/whatever /destination ntfs uid=0,gid=0,auto,rw,user,umask=000 0 0
<shane2peru> Vermux: that should just be a folder, with nothing in it.:)
<Vermux> shane2peru: but windows content are displayed under the /media folder
<Freddy2> this one is working fine for me
<Vermux> shane2peru: right
<shane2peru> Freddy2: ahh, ok, thanks!
<shane2peru> Freddy2: I don' t use ntfs. :)
<Freddy2> my windows installation does..
<Vermux> shane2peru: right, both folders are empty
<Freddy2> you can set "ro" instead "rw" if you want read only access
<shane2peru> Vermux: we need to re-edit your fstab and erase what we put before, change it to this:  /dev/sda1 /media/windows ntfs uid=0,gid=0,auto,rw,user,umask=000 0 0
<Freddy2> *instead of
<shane2peru> Freddy2: is ntfs stable with writing now?
<Freddy2> it seems so
<shane2peru> Freddy2: I haven't used ntfs in about 2 years
<Freddy2> if you use a fat32 shared partition between win and linux you can keep your ntfs partition in read-only mode
<shane2peru> Vermux: then run this:  mount     .... see if windows is mounted anywhere in there, or ntfs.
<Freddy2> you choose
<shane2peru> Freddy2: I'm 100% linux. :)  I did set that up when I dual booted though, ntfs was unstable then
<shane2peru> Freddy2: or ntfs support with linux that is.
<Vermux> shane2peru: yes, on /media/sd1
<Vermux> sda1
<Freddy2> the problem was ntfs support on linux, for sure
<shane2peru> Vermux: ok run:  sudo umount /media/sda1
<shane2peru> Vermux: then run:  sudo mount -a
<Vermux> ok
<Vermux> done
<shane2peru> Vermux: was there any other sda1 entries in your fstab?
<shane2peru> Vermux: you should see a drive on your desktop now called windows
<Vermux> shane2peru: no. I dont c it
<shane2peru> Vermux: when you ran sudo mount -a no errors?
<Vermux> no, nothing
<shane2peru> Vermux: run:  mount       and check for where ntfs is mounted
<shane2peru> Freddy2: thanks for the ntfs fstab settings. :)
<Freddy2> you're welcome
<Vermux> yes, it is mounted on /media /windows
<Freddy2> Vermux: if your fstab is fine simply reboot
<Vermux> and on /media/sda1
<Vermux> I c 2 entries
<shane2peru> Vermux: well, that is odd that it doesn't  show up on desktop
<shane2peru> Vermux: ahh, ok, I think it was already in your fstab
<Freddy2> check that you have only 1 entry for this partition, leave the right one, save and reboot
<Vermux> ?
<Freddy2> this should work
<shane2peru> Vermux: paste the output for this:  cat /etc/fstab   and paste it in:  www.pastebin.com
<shane2peru> Freddy2: I think it is in the fstab twice, I think it was in there before, and we (I) didn't know it.
<Freddy2> shane2peru: sure
<shane2peru> Vermux: then paste the link here so I can see it.
<Vermux> http://pastebin.com/md58853c
<Freddy2> fucking pastebin.. i hate this web XD
<Vermux> ?
<shane2peru> Vermux: ok, edit your fstab again, and put a # before the line:  UUID=96A49B5BA49B3CA5 /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Vermux> what is xd?
<shane2peru> Freddy2: please keep the room family friendly
<shane2peru> Vermux: after you do that you should be able to reboot, and have it show up on the desktop without a problem
<Freddy2> np
<Vermux> done
<Vermux> shane2peru: ok, will be back shortly
<shane2peru> Vermux: it was already in the fstab and we didn't realize that!  It was already mounted lol, anyway, this should give you write permissions
<Vermux> shane2peru: but u said it is not safe to write?
<Vermux> is it ok to change documents in the windows partition?
<Freddy2> Vermux: what kubuntu version are you using?
<shane2peru> Vermux: I also said I haven't used ntfs in 2 years. :)
<Vermux> like .txt or doc?
<Vermux> the last one, I upgraded today
<Vermux> 8.04
<shane2peru> Vermux: hmm, that would be a question for Freddy2, he is using ntfs
<tozankyaku> Hi
<Vermux> what's the comand to check the version?
<Freddy2> it should work fine with ntfs, but you may use a shared fat32 (for example) partition
<Freddy2> that depends on how much you believe in ntfs driver XD
<Vermux> waht is XD?
<shane2peru> Vermux: if you don' t want to write, you can change the fstab find the option rw in the line we put in there and change it to ro
<Freddy2> i have write support enabled, but certainly i don't use to modify many windows files..
<shane2peru> Vermux: if you aren' t sure, that may be the safest way to go, because as I said, I don't even have an ntfs partition
<shane2peru> Vermux: then you can reboot, and all should be fine
<Vermux> k, wait here
<shane2peru> Vermux: I'll be here
<Freddy2> xD
<shane2peru> Freddy2: what is xd?
<Daisuke_Ido> shane2peru: it's a smiley/emoticon
<Vermux> wait with the answer till Im back plz
<gentleman> who is there?
<shane2peru> Freddy2: lol, doesn't show in konversation
<Daisuke_Ido> shane2peru: it's text, it shows up as text, just like :) and :D and :( and...  the list goes on and on
<Freddy2> http://www.bakarchivio.org/XD.png
<mrksbrd> genii or NOS u here???
<Daisuke_Ido> if you're seeing xD, it's showing up properly.
<Freddy2> shane2peru: that's it
<shane2peru> Daisuke_Ido: all I see is xD   lol, course there is no real way to tell what you are seeing, or what I'm seeing.
<shane2peru> Daisuke_Ido: I see text. :)
<mrksbrd> don't execute me for asking......but has anyone ever attempted to dual boot visa and kubuntu?????
<Daisuke_Ido> then you're seeing it right
<Vermux> shane2peru: I dont c it on the desktop
<shane2peru> Vermux: hmm, that is odd, I wonder why usb stuff shows up, but not that?
<Daisuke_Ido> mrksbrd: one question mark will suffice, this isn't aol
<locco> hy
<Freddy2> Vermux: paste your fstab file here http://phpfi.com//
<Gat0rvean> how would I add a kernel parameter when booting from a live CD? (or can I?)
<mrksbrd> sorry habit
<shane2peru> Vermux: well, at least you can navigate to it via Dolphin, I'm not as familiar with KDE, I'm  an xGnomer :)
<mrksbrd> genii u here?
<locco> holaaaaaaaaa
<Vermux> Freddy2: http://phpfi.com/320616
<Vermux> ok
<shane2peru> !es | locco
<ubottu> locco: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<locco> ok
<Freddy2> locco: ya lo sabes XD
<Vermux> shane2peru: maybe u can help with this: when Im booting the laptop, I have like 8 options to choose from - all of the are almost identical (ubuntu.... 8.04), safe mode
<shane2peru> Vermux: ha ha, how did you end up with 8 of them!  lol, that is easy to fix
<Freddy2> Vermux: what about "mount" output? what and where is mounted?
<navetz> can someone tell me how to restart my keyboard
<Vermux> shane2peru: I think I suppose to have 3 or 4 options, regular mode, safe mode, windows...
<mrksbrd> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<shane2peru> Vermux: sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.bak
<Daisuke_Ido> Vermux: kernel updates add grub lines
<Daisuke_Ido> Vermux: uninstall older kernels through adept or synaptic
<Daisuke_Ido> keep one or two releases back in case something doesn't work properly
<Vermux> Freddy2: http://phpfi.com/320617
<shane2peru> Daisuke_Ido: ahh, right, I forget about that, I always edit my menu.lst :)  lol, but I usually am dual booting with Linux/Linux
<Freddy2> so windows is mounted at /media/windows
<Freddy2> go there and check it
<Vermux> Freddy2: I checked it already, I can access it
<Freddy2> probably you can enable drives view at desktop, but i don't know how.. i have a "place" at my file manager, and it's fine for me
<Vermux> shane2peru: how do I search for old kernels?
<Vermux> shane2peru: what's their names?
<ubuntu__> there's something wrong with the calculator in kubuntu
<shane2peru> Vermux: you can just search for kernel
<shane2peru> Vermux: make sure you leave the most recent, and one old one too
<ubuntu__> i multiplied 700000 with 5.80 and i got some 4.06e6 gibberish
<poseidon> ubuntu__, Do you have it set to scientific mode?
<ubuntu__> poseidon: i might
<Vermux> shane2peru: linux kernel headers?
<shane2peru> Vermux: I believe so, let me double check
<Vermux> Freddy2: didnt find that option. I think Im fine like that
<ubuntu__> poseidon: no, its in general mode
<Freddy2> ok, me 2
<Vermux> Freddy2: actually, how do I create a shortcut?
<poseidon> ubuntu__, It's probably to many digits.  It probably has a feature to turn it into scientific mode once the number is x amount of digits long.
<Freddy2> cd ~/Desktop (or whatever name it has) and ln -s /media/windows windows
<Freddy2> i think this should work.. try it
<shane2peru> Vermux: I think Linux-image is what you want to remove
<Vermux> Freddy2: yay!!
<poseidon> ubuntu__, I'm sure you can convert it to a regular number from scientific :)
<ubuntu__> hmm, i think it's a bad idea having such a mode turned on by default
<Vermux> Freddy2:
<Vermux> I created a link to a hard drive device
<Freddy2> well, you may call it this way, yes
<mrksbrd> !geforce
<ubottu> Factoid geforce not found
<ubuntu__> i hope i can install the gnome calculator in kde
<poseidon> ubuntu__, It's really so that you don't give an overflow.  It's hard to handle very large numbers.  It's much simpler to do a conversion to scientific rather than to depend on long multiplication.
<shane2peru> ubuntu__: you can
<Freddy2> i get 4060000
<navetz> can someone please tell me how to restart my keyboard, my control and shift keys stoped working
<mrksbrd> !nvidea
<ubottu> Factoid nvidea not found
<mrksbrd> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<FSHero> Hi all; is it true that KDE4 in Hardy is not under LTS? If so... can I install KDE3 from Kubuntu 8.04 KDE4 (and vice versa: KDE4 from Kubuntu 8.04 LTS)?
<Vermux> shane2peru: ok, I removed 2.6.20 and 2.6.22
<adz21c> FSHero: yes
<Vermux> I'll reboot again to c the change
<Vermux> shane2peru: ^
<shane2peru> Vermux: you did leave the newest ones right?  :)  that should fix it so you don' t have so many choices.
<adz21c> FSHero: u can install kubuntu-kde4-desktop and kubuntu-desktop (kde3)
<Freddy2> adz21c: no conflict between same-name apps like kmail? is kde4 creating a ~/.kde4 folder instead?
<Vermux> shane2peru: yes, .24 I left
<FSHero> adz21c: Thanks. I think I shall install the kde3 version, then add kde4.
<poseidon> ubuntu__, go to view->fixed decimal.  That should fix it.
<Vermux> shane2peru: I also left .22 one
<shane2peru> Vermux: ok, you should be good to go
<adz21c> Freddy2: correct, kde4 stores config in .kde4 and the apps are installed into usr/lib/kde4
<Vermux> k, rebooting
<Qster> how do i get more than 2 desktops? when i increase the amount to 4 it justs gives two
<Freddy2> ok, maybe i give it a try in the future, but not know
<adz21c> :)
<Freddy2> i've read someplace that plasma is being completely rewriten
<Freddy2> new api, new bugs, new test time xD
<adz21c> Freddy2: had a big shake down for 4.1
<Freddy2> adz21c: so is it true? new api for plasma? why?
<adz21c> Freddy2: qt 4.4 brought some new stuff they been waiting for
<Freddy2> interesting.. what about v4.1 release date?
<adz21c> Freddy2: i am using a trunk build now and they cleaned up the bugs they were having quite quickly, its pretty stable now
<Freddy2> (expected release date)
<adz21c> Freddy2: you mean the none beta release?
<Freddy2> i mean 4.1 final release
<adz21c> Freddy2: late July, 28th or something like that
<Freddy2> looks very close.. i was expecting it close to october.. we'll see how it works
<Vermux> shane2peru: ok, now I have two .22 and two .24, memtest... others, and windows
<shane2peru> Vermux: great!
<Freddy2> i want kde-pim working, as soon as amarok2
<Daisuke_Ido> Vermux: what's the 24?  -16 or -17?
<adz21c> Freddy2: indeed ... although i have to say i don't have many stability problems so far (although i am not using many of the apps, too lazy to compile it all)
<Vermux> Daisuke_Ido: -17
<Freddy2> adz21c: i've seen many lightweight plasmoids for rss feeding, but.. is akregator still alive? i can't live without it :)
<Daisuke_Ido> Vermux: k - i would have kept -16 and -17, since .22 is gutsy's kernel
<Daisuke_Ido> Freddy2: of course it's still alive
<adz21c> Freddy2: its in there although i not done a kdepim compile since i left gutsy
<Vermux> I didnt have 16
<Freddy2> nice
<Vermux> Daisuke_Ido: I have 17 0nly
<Daisuke_Ido> Vermux: shouldn't be an issue
<Vermux> Daisuke_Ido: ok, thanks
<Freddy2> i've been finally able to get one of my ideas introduced http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=122179
<ubottu> KDE bug 122179 in general "text filters to sources" [Wishlist,New]
<Freddy2> :D
<venik> lsusb does not work on my 8.04 all of a sudden.  Why is that?
<venik> When I type it into the Konsole, it just sits there-- no output
<scott__> ive switched to kde but when i enable compiz it only lets me have 2 desktops anyone experience this?
<khaije1> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<jill> hi people
<jill> i need some help
<jill> can you?
<jill> please, anyone help
<alexey> hi
<jill> hi
<alexey> is there any faq channel)
<jill> i dont know, i am firt time here
<jill> anybodey help me please with kubuntu 710
<alexey> 1q) why i can not to typr my login and pass in console)
<alexey> ju 8 04
<shane2peru> jill: what is the question
<jill> first - i dont know why my konqueror doesnt not works on dailup
<shane2peru> alexey: is your keyboard setup correctly?
<shane2peru> jill: oooh, not sure on that one, sorry, I just recently came to KDE, I know nothing of konqueror
<shane2peru> jill: why don' t you upgrade to 8.04?
<jill> the second question
<jill> im on dialup i cant do this
<shane2peru> jill: ahh, right, understood
<jill> or send me your copy in Republic of Kazakhstan))))
<shane2peru> jill: lol, I'm in Peru! :)
<alexey> i can send you)
<jill> i take english on one week because my linux doesnt have localisations)
<jill> alexey, yea? cool
<alexey> It can be in Almaata in 2 days)
<jill> what do you need for that?
<jill> oh
<jill> no
<jill> alex, i leave in east part of KZ
<alexey> hm) then i can post it)
<jill> okay, what do you need? any postcodes maybe?
<alexey> shane) are you still here&
<alexey> adress)
<alexey> postal code
<jill> only adress? realy cool
<alexey> and youe name)
<jill> but how much money i need for that
<jill> ?
<shane2peru> alexey: I'm still here, I don' t do PM :)
<alexey> )) i dont think it will be a trouble)
<alexey> maybe 1us dollar)
<alexey> i dont know)
<shane2peru> what keyboard are you using?
<alexey> Sven slim 303))))
<shane2peru> alexey: I'm not really sure, probably when you installed, you needed to make sure the keyboard setting was correct, they give you a little space to type and make sure it workds
<jill> shane, look. my firefox works properly but konqueror is not
<alexey> it works)
<alexey> and it works in console
<alexey> but after i type a comman
<alexey> d
<shane2peru> alexey: console?  like the command line?
<jill> alex, why konqueror didnt see dialup connection?
<alexey> and it saks me for my pass i cant type it)
<alexey> asks)))
<shane2peru> alexey: you can type it, it just doesn't show it to you
<shane2peru> type it and hit return
<alexey> really?
<alexey> let me try)
<shane2peru> alexey: yes
<alexey> and 1more q
<shane2peru> jill: I would just use firefox. :)
<alexey> how you make you msg red)
<shane2peru> alexey: I type the first four letters of your name and hit tab (it completes the name)
<alexey> shane2peru: ok)_
<alexey> shane2peru: ths a lot
<shane2peru> alexey: no prob
<jill> shane2peru, but i have to know if i want use any linux system, i hate when any software exists, but not works)
<shane2peru> jill: there is NO perfect software :)
<jill> yea, but perfect hands are
<jill> i have last question, what can i do for playing video in kubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> jill: kaffeine
<shane2peru> video, what kind of video
<jill> kaffeine doesnt works, avi-type
<shane2peru> jill: install vlc, that is the greatest player of all, plays everything
<Odd-rationale> shane2peru: is there a qt froentend to vlc?
<jill> give me a tip how can i install kaffeine avi support
<shane2peru> Odd-rationale: hmm, not sure I always used to use Gnome
<Odd-rationale> jill: did you try installinf kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Odd-rationale> jill: i was able to play avi in kaffeine...
<jill> one second i am verifyng
<jill> in adept manager i havent it
<Odd-rationale> jill: install it: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Odd-rationale> jill: WARNING: it will make you computer less free
<jill> any terminal command to install it?
<jill> how can i do this?
<Odd-rationale> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Daisuke_Ido> Odd-rationale: you have an odd definition of free - i see the restricted extras as the freedom to play whatever i want :)
<shane2peru> vlc does work in Kubuntu, I don't know what it is written in, for the record. :)
<Daisuke_Ido> rather than the "freedom" to listen to both of my .oggs
<Odd-rationale> vlc, at least the one in the repo, is gtk.
<jill> it couldnt find package kubuntu-restr...
<shane2peru> Odd-rationale: aah, then it is gtk, still greatest player, plays about everything under the sun
<jill> guys
<Odd-rationale> jill: you may have to check the spelling.
<jill> i use clipboard
<Odd-rationale> jill: also, tab completion may help: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-re<tab> and see wthat you get...
<Qster> i cant seem to get my virtual desktops to go above 2 even after setting to 4 it defaults back to 2 any ideas?
<shane2peru> kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Odd-rationale> shane2peru: phonon will have vlc backends :)
<shane2peru> jill: ^^^
<jill> no, it doesnt works
<Odd-rationale> jill: you may need to do "sudo apt-get update" first...
<shane2peru> jill: I did: aptitude search restricted    and it shows you the restricted packages
<jill> okay
<shane2peru> jill: you will probably need universe and multiverse enabled
<shane2peru> Odd-rationale: what is phonon?
<jill> it is doing to update
<jill> some packs are loading now
<jill> the third pack is big.. for dialup connection, dont go away 5 mins))
<jill> where are installed packages located?
<marcutio> hi
<jill> hey guys, what for the dbg files?
<jill> debuging where? i dont have any development programs
<Kloplop321> I have a quick question, how do I chang it so that the mouse scroller, when presed dowm(acts as a middle button) does not paste?
<neofax> Hello everyone!
<eljefe> thats a huge feature of linux, why would you??
<neofax> I cannot update to kernel 2.6.24-17 as I get an error on postinst.
<eljefe> well, i find it very important and cannot live w/o it
<jill> firefox is too slow...
<Kloplop321> it is annoying, and my scroller is very sositive so it randomly pastes it into the cade I work on when scrolling someitmeo
<Kloplop321> sometimes*
<neofax> jill: Check out: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/215728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215728 in xulrunner-1.9 "[MASTER] Committing to urlclassifier3.sqlite causes excessive CPU usage and disk I/O" [High,Fix released]
<jill> shane2peru, when i done downloading, what next?
<Kloplop321> into the code* (I am typnig an a Dvorak keyboard)
<Odd-rationale> shane2peru: you haven't heard of phonon?! it is the kde4 multimedia framework
<shane2peru> jill: I think you should be all set to go, just reopen Kaffine, and play the file. :)
<belzebub> which file holds all the monitor settings? in kde4
<shane2peru> Odd-rationale: ohh, I gave KDE4 a go for a bit, still shaky, went back to KDE3. :)
<jill> after universe packs it will be fine?
<shane2peru> jill: after it is all done installing the kubuntu-restricted-drivers you should be able to play the avi file
<jill> shane2peru, thank you very much, realy i have 160Gbytes of video and it very interesting, thanks
<Odd-rationale> shane2peru: kubuntu-restricted-drivers?
<shane2peru> jill: no prob
<shane2peru> Odd-rationale: ohh, extras, it was the idea, not the package
<jill> shane2peru, if i have my old kubuntu, i always have to update my systems? if i cant do this, is it very important what release i use?
<shane2peru> jill: if you are on dialup, the updates are probably less important, because they are usually security stuff that effect high speed users more than anything
<shane2peru> jill: if something doesn't work for you, consider updating it. :)
<shane2peru> if it works, just leave it alone, that will save you a lot of downloading on dialup.
<jill> shane2peru, okay and last for you - i want to build software on c++, in ASP Linux 12 Carbon (autumn 2007 rpm system) i use KDevelop, in Kubuntu what is it?
<Daisuke_Ido> ...kdevelop
<jill> in standart package any of this exists?
<jill> yeaaaaaaa, it works, kaffein are working stable, thanks to shane2peru
<tzd> i can't write to an external usb hdd that's connected to a router. I can see it and browse the drive via samba but not write to it. My guess is that the permissions are wrong but how do i add a user or make it writeable please? It's ext3 format and the cmd "adduser" does not work
<jill> i am going to see "American Gungster" today)) ever seen?
<belzebub> which file holds all the monitor settings? in kde4
<shane2peru> jill: no prob
<tzd> jill: yeah, it's a good film ;)
<jill> shane2peru, where are those packages i download, i want to save it for reintalled kubuntu and my friends
<jill> i want it on cd
<jill> where they are located?
<shane2peru> jill: ahh, you can save all those, they are in /var/cache/apt/archives
<shane2peru> jill: or something close to that, that is a good idea, especially if you are on dialup, if you have a friend that has highspeed, you can just run aptitude download and download the packages save them in a folder and bring them back to your comptuer
<jill> shane2peru, cool. i am going to do this
<shane2peru> aptitude download package name    <- this just saves it in the folder that you are in, and it doesn't get all the dependencies
<shane2peru> jill: ^^^
<jill> shane2peru, /var/cache/apt/archives empty
<shane2peru> jill: what?
<jill> shane2peru, only pkgcache.bin and other bin-file
<shane2peru> jill:  /var/cache/apt/archives   that is where mine are, there should be a bunch of .deb files
<jill> i an going to search all *.deb files on my disk
<shane2peru> jill: slocate *.deb
<jill> ohh, strigi is sucks if honestly
<shane2peru> jill: yes, don't use strigi :)
<rootsnatch> ya I really don't like strigi, when are they going to make strigi actaully good
<jill> shane2peru, can i remove it safely for another programs, can i just delete it in adept?
<shane2peru> jill: not sure, it is probably attached to the kubuntu-desktop
<shane2peru> jill: you can safely leave it, just run:  slocate *.deb
<shane2peru> jill: that will tell you right now where all those packages are
<jill> shane2peru, maybe it was *.gpg files download?
<shane2peru> jill: no all the packages are going to be .deb files, that is the debian packaging setup
<jill> shane2peru, look
<jill> Get:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy Release [65.9kB]
<jill> Get:3 http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Packages [4065kB]
#kubuntu 2008-05-30
<jill> this is console tells to me when i do your command
<shane2peru> jill: right but trust me all the packages are deb, they have been deb files since the Breezy days. :)
<shane2peru> and even before.
<jill> okay
<shane2peru> they should be in that folder /var/cache/apt/archives/
<jill> but finder writes me - only 2 files and it is on desktop, my packages from usb disk
<shane2peru> wow, slocate took a while to find all mine, I guess I have too many
<holyguyver_> Audacity is for some reason not producing sound in Hardy, is it because of Pulse, & how do I fix it?
<nosrednaekim> are you running kde>
<shane2peru> jill: ok, I gotta go.
<simula> if i copy my /usr and /home directory from one computer to another, should all my applications launch and run correctly (assuming they are both running the same version of Kubuntu)?
<shane2peru> be back later :)
<jill> shane2peru, bye and thanks
<shane2peru> simula: no, you are going to need the /
<sgraham> anyone any good with virtualbox?
<shane2peru> jill: no prob
<epimeth> /msg nickserv identify n0things
<jill> shane2peru wait
<nosrednaekim> sgraham: the guys in #vbox are
<holyguyver_> sgraham, I know how to use virtualbox, so go ahead & ask away :)
<hari_seldon99> hi. I'm trying to boot the kubuntu hrdy cd in my 64-bit machine but it just drops me to a busyboz shell and does nothing
<Odd-rationale> epimeth: thanks for that!
<epimeth> /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<epimeth> are you kidding me?
<jill> if you want to talk here 355774229, it is my icq
<epimeth> did yahoo just give you my password???
<epimeth> holy hell
<nosrednaekim> hari_seldon99: had the smae problem... I ended up upgrading
<shane2peru> epimeth: language please
<simula> shane2peru... assuming i replace the existing /usr and /home at root.  is there anything in the other directories that is needed to run the apps i installed on the first box?
<hari_seldon99> upgrading to what?
<shane2peru> jill: I don't icq
<shane2peru> simula: yes the whole root filesystem, if those programs are not installed on the second box they won't run
<nosrednaekim> hari_seldon99: from gutsy to hardy
<jill> oh, then jillsmtbioskop@mail.ru
<hari_seldon99> I am talking aout the hardy cd tself
<nosrednaekim> hari_seldon99: I know... it seems to have some problem with some machines
<hari_seldon99> any boot toptions that can fix it?
<hari_seldon99> *options
<jill> shane2peru, it was my email
<holyguyver_> Audacity is for some reason not producing sound in Hardy, is it because of PulseAudio, & how do I fix it, or is there a work around for it?.
<nosrednaekim> not that I know of
<nosrednaekim> holyguyver_: are you running kde?
<hari_seldon99> drat
<simula> so shane2peru... is there no way to isolate the applications from the os install?
<holyguyver_> No, I am not, but I asked in #Ubuntu & no one answered
<nosrednaekim> simula: yes... install them to /opt
<holyguyver_> I am running Gnome
<nosrednaekim> holyguyver_: I'm sorry, we don't support gnome here.
<nosrednaekim> which includes pulse
<simula> nosrednaekim... thanks for the help... i'll look that up
<holyguyver_> I am not asking for Gnome support :p
<holyguyver_> Pulse is a Gnome thing?
<nosrednaekim> its a ubuntu thing... we use arts or phonon here
<holyguyver_> O alright, thank you
<nosrednaekim> holyguyver_: you can ask on the ubuntuforums
<holyguyver_> I have noticed for months that I cannot get an answer in the #ubuntu channel, I think there is too many people in that channel asking questions, I think that perhaps it should be split into 2 channels.
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... there is far too many people
<nosrednaekim> not sure what they can do about it
<tempest> I was asking earlier about my screen going black when i logout of kubuntu and assuming that it is something to do with my nvidia card.  would there be anything in my xorg.conf file that would cause that ? or is it something else ?
<[mad]Berry|Lappy> ok wifi headache is almost over but i hit a wall knetworkmanager now sees the card but finds no network?
<jill> good bye, kubuntu irc, thanks
<[mad]Berry|Lappy> now what? i'm stuck
<nosrednaekim> [mad]Berry|Lappy: ok... try this... "iwlist <device name> scan"\
<nosrednaekim> and see if that returns anything
<nosrednaekim> where device name is ath0, wlan0, etc
<[mad]Berry|Lappy>  ath0      No scan results
<nosrednaekim> so its not a knetworkmanager problem
<[mad]Berry|Lappy> ok
<nosrednaekim> [mad]Berry|Lappy: is your wifi switch on?
<[mad]Berry|Lappy> don't have a wifi swith i'm on a Toshiba A205-S5825
<[mad]Berry|Lappy> it has an fn fuction button but when i hit the wifi nothing happens
<[mad]Berry|Lappy> function*
<nosrednaekim> hate laptops like that :P
<[mad]Berry|Lappy> yeah i'm starting to hate them too lol
<nosrednaekim> ok, could I have your "lspci | grep Ethernet"
<Qster> whats a good kde partition manager?
<[mad]Berry|Lappy> sure
<nosrednaekim> Qster: qtparted?
<Qster> thansk
<nosrednaekim> or.... systemsettings->advanced->disks and partitions
<[mad]Berry|Lappy> do you also want "lshw | grep atheros?
<nosrednaekim> nope.
<nosrednaekim> you can paste thew two lines here BTW
<[mad]Berry|Lappy> yeah i know for the rest we use the paste bin
<nosrednaekim> yep
<[mad]Berry|Lappy> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<nosrednaekim> oh yech....
<nosrednaekim> this is a laptop made in the past year or so?
<[mad]Berry|Lappy> i also already installed the svn r2756 version of madwifi
<[mad]Berry|Lappy> yeah prob just bought it yesterday
<nosrednaekim> lol :)
<nosrednaekim> ok... I do not believe madwifi supports this chipset
<nosrednaekim> (as I have one in another laptops)
<[mad]Berry|Lappy> o geesh
<nosrednaekim> you have to use ndiswrapper
<nosrednaekim> which is far simpler anyway IMO
<[mad]Berry|Lappy> argh noooo ok i'll setup ndiswrapper thanks for you help
<nosrednaekim> you know how to do that?
<[mad]Berry|Lappy> yep
<nosrednaekim> ok.. make sure you blacklist ath_pci...
<[mad]Berry|Lappy> yeah I know made that mestake a year or so ago with my linksys
<nosrednaekim> ok, cool :)
<nosrednaekim> good luck
<[mad]Berry|Lappy> thanks
<sgraham> holymoly: are you the one said you use virtualbox?
<Jsn0327> Everytime that I click on something in dolphin file explorer, i get the error "The desktop entry file /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop has an invalid menu entry "AddAsPodcast" Does anyone know how i can fix this?
<nosrednaekim> Jsn0327: saw that once before..
<tempest> jsn0327 i've had that happen  and i've had it happen with bookmark file......  sorry i havent looked for the fix yet i just avoid moving mouse over that file
<jhutchins> Jsn0327: Yes, stop trying to run beta test software.
<nosrednaekim> Jsn0327: you could always just delete the file
<Jsn0327> i'm not running any beta test software
<Jsn0327> it happens when i click on any file in dolphin, i get the error twice.  I press ok, it comes back, press ok again and it opens the file that i'm trying to open
<tempest> I get that when i scroll over an .html   jsn0327
<Jsn0327> how do you fix it?
<Gibus_> Hi ! I can't find where my kmix is: it is not in /usr/bin nor in /usr/sbin, so I don't know how to create a link to it
<tempest> Jsn0327 i dont know  only time it happens is when there is .html in the folder
<nosrednaekim> Gibus_: "type kmix"
<Gibus_> great thanks !!
<nosrednaekim> and its in /usr/bin for me
<nosrednaekim> unless you are running kde4
<Gibus_> I am indeed
<Gibus_> I didnt know this type function, quite useful !
<nosrednaekim>  /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kmix then
<tempest> jsn0327 there is something on the forums about that bug
<tempest> jsn0327 did you find a fix ?  I just fixed mine
<Jsn0327> no how did you do it?
<tempest> ok i opened this file to edit it /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop
<Jsn0327> ok...
<tempest> then i added  in                   Exec=dcop amarok playlistbrowser addPodcast %u
<tempest> and now you can right click the .html and it gives you the option to add as podcast
<Jsn0327> does it matter where in the file you add that line?
<tempest> i put it before the last line i think
<Jsn0327> tempest: That fixed it! Thank you.  where did you find that information at?
<tempest> it was from launchpad
<Jsn0327> thanks
<tempest> jsn0327 it just so happened i remembered it  happening when i was adding my bookmark folder   no problem
<maduser> how do I switch back to the kd3 kdm?
<Jucato> maduser: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<maduser> thanks
<navetz> can someone help me, k3b wont let me burn a audio cd with mp3's, but I use to be able to do this before.
<lala> hello! I need some help I just installed Hardy but I have no sound...can someone walk me through this?
<BluesKaj> navetz, have you added the medibuntu repository to your sources.list , if so then you need to install libdvdcss2.
<navetz> BluesKaj: thanks
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | navetz
<ubottu> navetz: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<shane2peru> does anyone know if there is a way to make kmail display emails with html for known contacts?
<Lord_Drachenblut> shane2peru: good question I have kinda been wondering the same thing myself
<shane2peru> it is kind of annoying to not have known messages displayed properly and always click to display. :)
<stequbu>  Hi! my updated fresh install of Hardy Heron started screwing with me
<stequbu> At boot it fails to do the Routine drive check at 4%
<BluesKaj> navetz, also install libk3b2-mp3 and libxine1-ffmpeg, for burning mp3 and other audio and video codecs with K3B
<stequbu> and unless i hit ESC before it gets there it halts and then it needs a reboot
<stequbu>  If I hit ESC the system boots normally
<stequbu> how would you go about with such an Issue?
<BluesKaj> stequbu, what routine drive check ?
<Daisuke_Ido> stequbu: that's probably not a good thing - it sounds like the drive has an issue
<stequbu> before login screen I when the name of the system appears
<Daisuke_Ido> BlueDevil: fsck
<stequbu> Daisuke_Ido : what tool would you use to try to repair it?
<stequbu> it is in Ext2 format
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: fsck (whoops, wrong person originally)
<BluesKaj> if it's checking the drive after a large number off boots (usually about every 30-35 startups or so then let it run thru the check without interuption , it takes about 5 mins but then it won't do it again for another 30 .
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: but if it completely hangs at 4% every time, that could indicate the drive has some issues
<stequbu> Daisuke_Ido: , exactly
<BluesKaj> he didn't say it hangs
<stequbu> [02:27] stequbu: and unless i hit ESC before it gets there it halts and then it needs a reboot
<stequbu> :)
<stequbu> so after the check ceases operation would you launch fsck ?
<Daisuke_Ido> if it's the root filesystem you may have to boot from a livecd and run fsck, i don't know if you can once you're logged in (or at least fix errors)
<BluesKaj> dual boot , stequbu ?
<stequbu> nope
<tzd_> i can't write to an external usb hdd that's connected to a router. I can see it and browse the drive via samba but not write files to it, creating folders works. he permissions are wrong but how do i add a user or make it writeable please? It's in ext3 format
<stequbu> Daisuke_Ido : I'll try doing it from LiveCD
<stequbu> Daisuke_Ido : what would such a command look like?
<BluesKaj> tzd_, can yousee it if you launch konq and type smb:/ , in the addressbar ?
<tzd_> eeh let me rephrase one bit ;P Please leave out the whole sentence stating the permissions are wrong
<tzd_> BluesKaj: no. I had major issues with that before but i was told to use smb4k or something similar and that worked
<Daisuke_Ido> stequbu: most likely fsck /dev/sda1
<stequbu> ok I ran the fsck and there'a whole bunch of DRDY ERR whatever it is
<Daisuke_Ido> stequbu: sudo fdisk -l
<Daisuke_Ido> that's a lowercase L
<stequbu> Daisuke_Ido: , also errors reading blocks and had to do Forced rewrites
<BluesKaj> ok tzd_ , try this in the terminal (as long as youre behind a firewalled router or gateway) and arent too worried about LAN security , sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbmnt , and then , sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbumount
<stequbu> Daisuke_Ido: , what could be the reason for this fuck-up ?
<Daisuke_Ido> please watch your langueage, and it could be a failing drive
<Daisuke_Ido> but i'm not sure about that, don't quote me
<BluesKaj> !language | stequbu
<ubottu> stequbu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<stequbu> Sorry bout that, the drive is completely new
<tzd_> BluesKaj: hmm when trying the first cmd it says it can't access /usr/bin/smbmnt - the file or folder does not exist
<Daisuke_Ido> stequbu: try sudo fdisk -l
<Daisuke_Ido> and pastebin the output
<stequbu> it is currently doing a fsck without -l how should I break the process?
<Daisuke_Ido> let it run through
<BluesKaj> tzd_, do you have both samba and smb4k installed ?
<tzd_> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> ok
<stequbu> Daisuke_Ido : what does fdisk -l do?
<Daisuke_Ido> it lists all of your partitions and the filesystem used by each
<tzd_> BluesKaj: I've got swat installed too... can i uninstall that since I don't use it?
<BluesKaj> tzd_, dunno , haven't used smb4k for a couple of versions since samba seems to work better with konq
<stequbu> Daisuke_Ido : how can one check or test a drive if it is ok before doing any important stuff on it?
<BluesKaj> tzd_, since 7.04
<Daisuke_Ido> fsck helps, but other than that, i'm not entirely sure
<tzd_> BluesKaj: I'd much rather use konq or Krusader but i just can't get it to work with samba... perhaps i should reinstall all samba related packages?
<Qster> any idea why konqueror would crash when using myspace? i had it working on another computer
<tzd_> just tried with a virtual windows xp machine and that one can write. I suppose my samba is wrong/defect... will I be alright reinstalling it from scratch or will i face severe errors etc?
<tzd_> hmm nevermind, I'll give it a go and come back if i mess it up completely :)
<BluesKaj> dunno about VMs
<Qster> anyone use konversation?
<nosrednaekim> yes Qster
<Qster> know the wait command?
<Qster> or /timer?
<nosrednaekim> wait?
<nosrednaekim> nope
<Qster> sleep command?
<Qster> :P
<nosrednaekim>  /away ?
<Qster> need a command to be sent after a couple secs of connecting
<fale_> hi
<NickPresta> hi fale_
<fale> someone have tried kubuntu-ppc on imac g3?
<stequbu> I was thinking about was setting up VNC so that it would be accessible also on login screen. Do you have any experiences with that?
<Kloplop321> I tried.. never could get it to work :S
<belzebub> what program can i use to see a difference between 2 text files?
<stequbu> Kloplop321: yeah can't figure it out too
<frogonwheels> kompare / kdiff3
<stequbu> Kloplop321 : actaully setting up a good VNC server is easier ion Windows (sic!)
<belzebub> are these with gui?
<frogonwheels> yep
<belzebub> alright , thanks
<Ryujon> hello...can someone help me connect to another server?
<kgx> i have a problem with firefox and thunderbird in dual screen. whenever i click the menus, the appears on the other screen. it only happens this way from one screen, if i drag it across to the external one, it works fine. how do i fix this?
<Kloplop321> kgk, that is VERY odd :S
<Kloplop321> kgx, odd...
<Kloplop321> I use 2 screens on this computer.. I have not had that problem..
<kgx> i *think* it only happened since i installed hardy and only happens with thunderbird/firefox. bug in gecko maybe?
<Kloplop321> I use 8.04 upgrade.. but I would think the menus would still stay in their own environment
<kuroryuu> I've had a similar problem, but that was with compiz and multiple desktops and it happened with any menu, not sure if it's related
<BluesKaj> I quit thunderbird , it's broken on my setup, links don't launch the default browser ...tried all kinds of advice and fixes but no luck
<Kloplop321> does compize work in kubuntu yet without emerald crashing when loading the theme?
<Kloplop321> Compiz*
<kuroryuu> I've been using compiz and emerald since gutsy came out
<kuroryuu> no problems whatsoever
<MachinTrucChose> ditto
<MachinTrucChose> must be a driver thing
<BluesKaj> !eyecandy
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Kloplop321> in gutsy it always killed over when emerald tried to load a theme
<Kloplop321> I have not tried it in my KDE4 environment though
<Kloplop321> well in 6.06 it worked for me then...
<kuroryuu> I'm using nvidia-glx-new with an 8500GT if that helps
<Kloplop321> I am using that driver as well, as the normal nvidia general driver cannot use the Open GL properly
<kgx> apparently it is a bug: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314279 . works after i restart firefox/thunderbird
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 314279 in GFX: Mac "drop down/context menus show up on the primary screen not over the window in two/dual/multiple screens/monitors/displays setup" [Normal,Verified: fixed]
<MachinTrucChose> can someone help me? Anytime I mouse over a window, it takes focus. I cannot "hide" a window by clicking another window behind it. I looked in Settings > Window Behavior and my Focus policy is "Click", not "Focus Follows Mouse". What could be causing this?
<Kloplop321> I am installing Compiz again, hopefully it works..
<Kloplop321> are you in compiz?
<MachinTrucChose> Me? Yeah, why? You think it's a plugin?
<Kloplop321> it may be compiz it did weird things like that to me..
<Kloplop321> when in beryl in 6.06 anyway..
<MachinTrucChose> The only ones I have checked are Enhanced Zoom Desktop, Resize Window, and Application Switcher. THe most likely culprit would be AS, and even after I just disabled it the problem is still there.
<MachinTrucChose> I'll try restarting X
<Kloplop321> ok
<MachinTrucChose> ok, resetting X didn't fix it
<Kloplop321> well I aw going te try to start compiz..
<MachinTrucChose> good luck
<Kloplop321> well... I think it killed over, but at least it restored kdm...
<Kloplop321> Checking for Xgl: not present \n Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 10de:0322 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller]) \n
<Kloplop321> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present.
<Kloplop321> Checking for non power of two support: present.
<Kloplop321> Checking for Composite extension: not present.
<Kloplop321> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/kwin
<Kloplop321> what is this "Composite" extention?
<Kloplop321> well this sucks...
<frogonwheels> compiz doesn't work on my ati
 * frogonwheels shrugs
<tgillespie_> frogonwheels didnt ati fix it in the latest drivers?
<tgillespie_> frogonwheels or some recent ones anyway
<frogonwheels> possibly - will sias
<tgillespie_> frogonwheels what card is it?
<frogonwheels> erm Radeon .. 9200? possibly?
<tgillespie_> frogonwheels ooo, that should work with the opensource ones i believe.....
<frogonwheels> I don't really _need_ compiz - but it's always nice to have a play :)
<Kloplop321> I played with it befor, it needs some beefy power
<will> in kubuntu when you pop in a disk a dialog box pops up asking you what you want to do like in vista.  Does anyone know how to enable this in ubuntu gnome
<kuroryuu> will: try asking in #ubuntu
<tgillespie_> frogonwheels it is pretty yes :)
<will> i did no answer
<will> i thought since i saw it running kubuntu i´d ask here
<kuroryuu> will: maybe try #gnome then?
<will> will do
<will> thank you
<kuroryuu> no problem
<asobi> anyone have a maxtor one touch 4 that they have no trouble auto mounting?
<Mr_Sonoma> anyone else having problems with Kaffine playing VCDs?
<tim__> I want to pull a frame out of a video
<tim__> any sugestions as to an app?
<Kloplop321> no luck here
<BiteyBite> is it possible to install kubuntu 8.04 kde 3 0vers0ion after installing kde4?
<kuroryuu> BiteyBite: install the kubuntu-desktop package, that'll install the standard kde3 install
<BiteyBite> kuroryuu: would that install kubuntu kde 3 package or fully optioned kde3 package because there are alot of things in that i dont dont....i like the kubuntu kde3 package?
<BiteyBite> ! kde 4 help
<ubottu> Factoid kde 4 help not found
<BiteyBite> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<kuroryuu> BiteyBite: the kubuntu-desktop package only installs what you'd get from a base install, if you want everything in kde3 then install the kde package
<BiteyBite> kuroryuu: thanx mate, appreciated
<kuroryuu> no problem
<belzebub> which file does fglrx use for monitor settings?
<belzebub> besides xorg.conf
<frogonwheels> that should be it.
<belzebub> where are all the fglrx settings?
<frogonwheels> belzebub:  in the appropriate section.
<kuroryuu> belzebub: you can try the fglrx-control package, might do what you want
<belzebub> frogonwheels: what?
<belzebub> kuroryuu: is that the control panel?
<BluesKaj> belzebub, are you using the default restricted drivers?
<holycow> hi guys
<holycow> any rumours on 4.1 beta making it to repos?
<BluesKaj> dunno holycow, haven't heard anything
<holycow> no prob, just curious
<kuroryuu> holycow: kde site says packages are in the works now
<holycow> i've been playing with the latest in kubuntu and boy am i starting to like k4
<holycow> kuroryuu: thanks
<kuroryuu> belzebub: apt says it is
<holycow> i love how some of the effects in4.0.4 started to work really well for example
<holycow> i'm so stoked
<alexey> hi everybody)
<alexey> Does anybody use 2 monitors)?
<NickPresta> alexey, I use a twinview setup, yes
<holycow> twinveiw as well
<alexey> NickPresta: cant understand why it doesnt work
<NickPresta> alexey, I can't either until you explain what the problem is :)
<alexey> i select x server display conf
<alexey> configure
<alexey> Twinview is inactive
<alexey> Nvidia 8800 - Envy install
<NickPresta> alexey, select it where?
<alexey> full path)
<alexey> k-menu - system - n-vidia x server settings
<NickPresta> alexey, I mean what application are you using to setup twinview?
<alexey> i dont know what app i am using)
<alexey> i can share some shots)
<NickPresta> alexey, give me a minute. I'm going to search for some help
<alexey> kk sorry)
<tempest> alexey do you have the nvidia x-server settings thing ?
<alexey> yes)
<alexey> i am
<mrksbrd> need help getting my broadcom wireless to work.....just need inf driver but unable to find it anywhere
<alexey> mrksbrd: use win drivers
<kuroryuu> mrksbrd: what kind of card is it?
<mrksbrd> i'll try but been unlucky so far.....i know they have a "drivers.zip" somewhere in ubuntu forums but can't seem to find it tonight
<alexey> tempest: this one?
<mrksbrd> broadcom bcm4328
<mrksbrd> wifi card
<Odd-rationale> mrksbrd: try this: http://freewebs.com/ronserver/bcm43xx.tar.gz
<tempest> alexey  yes thats what i was talking about
<alexey> tempest: but flags are inactive
<mrksbrd> can't tar......don't understand the whole process
<alexey> tempest: i dont know why
<alexey> ((
<tempest> alexey are both already hooked up ?
 * se7en__ is puzzled ... half of the time i don't even understand the question in this #
<tempest> can you see if it will detect the displays ?
<alexey> the answer wath easy)
<mrksbrd> ODD....won't work
<alexey> heh)
<mr> mrksbrd in terminal type tar --help its pretty specific
<Odd-rationale> mrksbrd: did you extreact the tarball?
<mrksbrd> yea...has a oem3.inf
<Odd-rationale> try using ark
<alexey> tempest: and how to make full screen mode only on one display
<mrksbrd> said it wasn't valid
<Odd-rationale> mrksbrd: well the .inf file may not be the correct one for you card. try googleing...
<mr> are you trying to set up a windows driver w/ ndiswrapper  mrksbrd
<mrksbrd> tried that too....no luck
<tempest> did you get it to pick up both alexey ?
<mr> what chipset on the broadcom?
<mrksbrd> josephine found a link thru forums yesterday for me but i lost it when pc crashed
<mrksbrd> BCM4328
<kuroryuu> mrksbrd: here's the dell driver, it's an exe but you can just unzip it http://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R151517.EXE
<mrksbrd> used that one too
<mr> bcwl5.inf?
<mrksbrd> yup
<alexey> tempest: yep)
<mrksbrd> said invalid driver or something like that thru ndiswrapper
<tempest> ok cool
<mr> what chipset?
<kuroryuu> mrksbrd: and lspci tells you it's a 4328?
<mrksbrd> lshw
<mrksbrd> mr let me see if i can dig any other info up thru the ls command
<mrksbrd> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<mr> I just checked the ubuntu forum seems this chipset (4328) is problematic
<mrksbrd> i had it working yesterday though
<mrksbrd> then had to reload linux because of a wrong video driver
<mr> Did it work or did you just get an active icon?
<mrksbrd> no it worked.josephine found a link for me on ubuntu forums
<mrksbrd> it was a file called drivers.zip
<mrksbrd> had the inf file in there
<mrksbrd> installed it thru ndiswrapper.
<mr> I had an earlier bcm that also called for the bcmwl5.inf driver. I never got it working with ndiswrapper but i did with a restricted driver
<mrksbrd> and was good to go
<kuroryuu> mrksbrd: are you using 64-bit or 32-bit?
<mrksbrd> how did u find the restricted?
<mrksbrd> 64bit w/32 bit loaded
<kuroryuu> did you follow this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616801
<mrksbrd> wonder if that is the problem
<mrksbrd> thats the file ....yahooo
<mrksbrd> i've been searching for hrs
<mrksbrd> brb
<kuroryuu> lol, just googled: bcm4328 linux
<mrksbrd> my google must be diffewrent ....i typed those exact words
<mr> there is a linux special linux
<mr> google i mean
 * mrksbrd kisses kuroryuu's feet
<mrksbrd> thank you so much
<kuroryuu> no problem
<mrksbrd> now have to go on a seek and destroy for my video card now
<mrksbrd> wish me luck....thanks again all
<Frederick> folks how do I play rmvb in kubuntu?
<chipbuddy>  i just reinstalled 7.10 on a harddrive with windows xp, and grub was set up just fine. but when i tried to install 8.04 grub would not install properly. what gives?
<kuroryuu> chipbuddy: did it give you an error? what happens exactly?
<chipbuddy> when it gets to the end of the install process it says grub could not be installed. i don't remember an error message, but i'm able to install lilo jsut fine
<kuroryuu> what kind of partitions do you have set up?
<kuroryuu> Frederick: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616353
<chipbuddy> 4 partitions, ntfs primary for windows first, then ext3 for 7.1, swap, and the rest i left open so i could set it up for my home directory
<chipbuddy> now that i have it all working, can i magically install 8.04 in place of 7.1 and not touch the boot loader?
<kuroryuu> you can upgrade to hardy without the cd, yes
<dbglt_> Hi everyone, I'm trying to set up a printer with kprinter, but for some reason the "Local printer (parallel, serial, USB)" option is greyed out. How do I enable this?
<kuroryuu> use update-manager
<chipbuddy> but if i use the cd it's going to try to mess with grub?
<kuroryuu> chipbuddy: sudo apt-get install update-manager && sudo update-manager
<kuroryuu> it should give you an option to upgrade to hardy
<chipbuddy> but i like the idea of a fresh install with the cd. using the update manager won't give me the exact same results, right?
<kuroryuu> it may have a few files left over from gutsy that aren't needed, but otherwise the upgrade process is very much the same, not to mention easier
<chipbuddy> ok... i think i'll do that then. but just to satisfy my curiosity, where does grub live? is it on the main o.s. partition? or is there some secret hidden partition?
<mr> dbglt you need to run as root
<chipbuddy> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kuroryuu> chipbuddy: most of grub is in the /boot directory, but it installs the bootup code either to the beginning of the hard drive before any partitions or at the beginning of the partition among other places
<mr> dbglt  do you understand?
<dbglt_> mr: I did run as root!
<mr> did you open the manager from terminal with sudo?
<dbglt_> mr: I tried both sudo and kdesu
<mr> does you box see the printer?
<dbglt_> mr: how do I tell? :\
<grendal_prime> ok my kdm greater just reloads after i input my password in it.
<mr> how is the printer attached?
<grendal_prime> never logs in..gdm works fine
<dbglt_> mr: by usb
<grendal_prime> anyone ever run into that?
<dbglt_> mr: it shows up on dmesg
<mr> lsusb?
<kuroryuu> grendal_prime: happened to me once, I think it was because I had a .xsession file in my home directory
<dbglt_> mr: it's there
<mr>  i'm lost usually if it sees the printer and you run as root it should work, did you check that the printer is compatible?
<mr> not a lexmark i hope
<dbglt_> mr: it's a canon, I've run it before on linux
<dbglt_> mr: not sure what the problem is, never had that option greyed out before
<dbglt_> mr: I imagine it's a permissions/cups problem
<mr> I give Maybe someone else has ideas?
<mr> iv.e got to go to bed it's midnite here and i have to get up early tomorrow sorry mate
<kuroryuu> dbglt_: you could try the cups web interface: http://127.0.0.1:631
<dbglt_> kuroryuu: yeah, trying that at the moment, it doesn't really help
<dbglt_> kuroryuu: it seems all setup there, but it just won't print out :\
<dbglt_> nothing comes out!
<karllen1> ﻿ok so it seems i have doom3 working kinda i run it but the my monitor goes black and tells me out of range 43.2 / 85? what do i do to fix that?
<arrrghhh> so i'm not at home right now, but my roomie said my computer is no longer working... i can ssh to it and reboot it, but x11vnc doesn't ever work.  i looked at top and kdm is taking 100% of the processor constantly, and my roomie said the monitor shows nothing - like it's off.  what happened?!?
<frybye> has anybody already installed f-fox rc1 on kub 8.04??
<frybye> (why the 3b05 is still being offered I don't know...?
<BiteyBite> frybye: yes i have same prob
<frybye> BiteyBite: hav e you tried manual install of rc1??
<BiteyBite> can any one tell me if i remove kde4 frommy dual kde3 n kde4 install it is goin to affect it adversely?
<BiteyBite> frybye: yea flying failure
<frybye> I c Bite.. perhaps that is why the rc1 is not being offered...
<BiteyBite> i cudnt get the darn thing to install properly
<frybye> eb5 has problems with my-yahoo for example..
<kuroryuu> BiteyBite: if you remove kubuntu-kde4-desktop and kde4 and then run apt-get autoremove it will get rid of everything kde4 without affecting kde3
<belzebub> i kepp getting the Cannot find mozilla runtime directory. Exiting. when running firefox
<flaccid_> BiteyBite, should be fine
<frybye> bye for now..
<kuroryuu> BiteyBite: you may have to run dpkg-reconfigure kdm though and choose kdm
<BiteyBite> kuroryuu: its saying only 38.5kb of space will be freed after removing kfe4
<flaccid_> thats because its a meta package
<kuroryuu> BiteyBite: after removing kde4 run apt-get autoremove, it'll get rid of everything kde4
<BiteyBite> kuroryuu: ok thanx
<calcmandan> hello fellow kubuntu'ers
<calcmandan> wow, it's dead in here
<dhong> hello, I'm new to ubutu, I want to start service portmap, how to do
<dhong> Does it have a comman like service
<lucian> I just installed Kubuntu and I am in dire need of assistance with setting up Dual monitors on a nVidia 8500 GT 512MB.. I have the nvidia card set-up kind of.. except my small, 19" flat panel has all the high resolutions available to it (i.e. 1340x1280) but the 32" hdtv only has 1024x768 as highest resolution.. it should be the other way around
<navetz> hey, does anyone have bugs switching between internet radio and your regular playlist?
<navetz> ok amarok that is
<lucian> I just installed Kubuntu and I am in dire need of assistance with setting up Dual monitors on a nVidia 8500 GT 512MB.. I have the nvidia card set-up kind of.. except my small, 19" flat panel has all the high resolutions available to it (i.e. 1340x1280) but the 32" hdtv only has 1024x768 as highest resolution.. it should be the other way around
<fale> lucian: I hope you'll be lucky
<lucian> ?/
<fale> lucian: start installing the proprietary drivers and hoping that they works in the right way on your card
<fale> lucian: to install the proprietary drivers, click the green card in your menu bar
<lucian> i did that already
<fale> lucian: ok
<navetz> can someone please help me fix my cdrom drive, it is not auto mounting correctly. Can someone show me a defualt fstab value for their cd rom/burner?
<fale> lucian: have you rebooted?
<lucian> fale, several upon several times trying to switch the resolutions to what they should be
<flaccid_> navetz, shouldn't need it. hald should automount. check that hald is running and dmesg
<fale> lucian: ok, than now what is the actual situation?
<fale> navetz: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<dthacker> navetz: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0
<navetz> fale: how do I check hald is running, also before I use to get hald error messages
<flaccid_> ps aux | grep hald
<lucian> Fale, the highest resolution available to the HDTV is only 1024x768, and the 19" has all the way up to 1600x1024 (which this resolution should be avail to HDTV NOT the little 19")
<fale> lucian: ok, but which are the resolution that are currently used?
<fale> *resolutions
<lucian> currently the 17" (i was mistaken, its not 19") is at 1280x1024 and the 32" monitor is at 1024x768
<navetz> fale: how do I check hald is running, also before I use to get hald error messages
<navetz> sorry for that
<navetz> double post
<fale> navetz:  ps aux | grep hald
<flaccid_> navetz, ps aux | grep hald
<navetz> here is my fstab line: /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 iso9660 noauto 0 0
<flaccid_> navetz, should see something like hald-addon-storage: polling /dev/scd0 (every 2 sec) plus other processes
<fale> lucian: ok, then the 32 is ok, and the 17 is lower, isn't it?
<lucian> no, the 32" has a lower res than the 17"
<lucian> 32" = 1024x768
<navetz> flaccid_: yes I see that
<lucian> 17" = 1280x1024
<fale> lucian: yes ok, but now is well configured the 32, isn't it?
<navetz> should I change my fstab line to match the ones you guys have?
<flaccid_> navetz, insert a cdrom and see what happens in dmesg
<navetz> flaccid_: can it be a blank cd?
<fale> lucian: try to copy your /etc/X11/xorg.conf on http://pastebin.ca/
<lucian> the 32" should have higher resolutions available (as on vista where I have it set at 1400x<cant remember>)
<flaccid_> navetz, well if file /dev/scd0 exists then it should be working
<flaccid_> navetz, yes
<fale> lucian: do you know how to copy /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<lucian> yes, give me a sec to do so
<navetz> flaccid_: here is what dmesg says
<navetz> [118219.953786] cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
<fale> lucian: ok ;)
<flaccid_> navetz, its working. now you should get a popup as well.
<navetz> ok I see a cd rom button, I click it and I get this error message in konqueror
<flaccid_> although it should also say blank cd message. check that your optical drive supports the media type
<lucian> http://pastebin.ca/1033819
<fale> lucian: ok
<fale> lucian: 1 sec
<lucian> fale: k thnx
<navetz> flaccid_: ' could not start process Unable to create io-slave: \n klauncher said: Unknown protocol ". \n .   '
<flaccid_> navetz, did you google that error yet?
<navetz> flaccid_: no I can't copy and paste the message, it won't let me highlight it, I just typed it out.
<BiteyBite> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<flaccid_> navetz, check google and also try a different disk. check media type is supported by your drive
<navetz> flaccid_: ok I am trying a blank dvd (I use to burn on these all the time before the cdrom stoped working)
<flaccid_> ok
<navetz> flaccid_: Is scd0 suppose to be accessable by root?
<BiteyBite> i installed kde3 after kde4 and now i have tried all diff commandes but i cant seem to get rid of kde4.......what shall i do?
<navetz> sorry I meant to ask if the premissions were suppose to be set as root:cdrom
<flaccid_> navetz, yes it should be something like brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2008-05-28 01:47 /dev/scd0
<BiteyBite> kde4 doesnt seeeem to go away
<flaccid_> BiteyBite, pastebin dpkg -l | grep kde4 please
<navetz> flaccid_: ok thats what mine looks like: also here is my dmesg with the blank dvd- [118479.767077] cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
<flaccid_> navetz, anything else?
<fale> lucian: the problem is that your pc doesn't see biggest resolution
<fale> lucian: it can be that the nvidia drivers can not go higher
<navetz> flaccid_: nope
<lucian> fale, ... crap.. but i can use the higher res's on the small monitor
<flaccid_> fale, pastebin xrandr -q please
<lucian> fale, and they are both utilizing the same g-card
<fale> flaccid_: ?
<navetz> flaccid_: I put a cd in thats not blank, when I try to open with konqueror I get permission denied error.
<flaccid_> fale, i would like to look at the resolutions
<flaccid_> navetz, what does it say in dmesg then?
<fale> flaccid_: http://pastebin.ca/1033819
<josefina__> HOLAAA
<josefina__> HOLA
<flaccid_> !caps | josefina__
<ubottu> josefina__: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<navetz> flaccid_: nothing new, same thing it said before I put the cd in.
<flaccid_> fale, no sorry xrandr -q
<fale> flaccid_: I don't have problems, lucian has problems ;)
<flaccid_> sorry
<flaccid_> im on windows irc client :(
<lucian> :(
<fale> flaccid_: np ;)
<navetz> flaccid_: when I go to /media and do ls -l everything is owned by  root:root
<navetz> flaccid_: should I chown stuff or is that correct?
<home_> new Kubuntu ok?
<BiteyBite> flaccid_: http://pastebin.ca/1033828
<flaccid_> navetz, correct perms are drwxr-xr-x  2 root    root    4096 2008-03-05 17:57 cdrom0
<home_> thinking of d/loading it
<flaccid_> lucian, pastebin xrandr -q please
<MRoy> hi
<MRoy> how is kubuntu 8.04?
<lucian> k
<navetz> flaccid_: humm, is it possible that I need to add my user with the cdrom group or something like that?
<home_> MRoy, yes ,,is it better than the previous?
<flaccid_> BiteyBite, go into adept manager and search for kde4 and remove all of those..
<flaccid_> navetz, should be by default, if its not in the command groups add the user to it
<frybye_> hmmm hours ago I logged in here with my usual nick    frybye  (which I can identify for of course..) but here on a different machine/location it says my nick is being used by somebody else.. (yes ME a few hours ago I assume!!) what can one do ...?
<lucian> flaccid_,http://pastebin.ca/1033832
<flaccid_> !ghost | frybye_
<ubottu> frybye_: On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<frybye_> this may not look like a kubuntu problem but it is hindering the propper use of the #kubuntu channel imho...
<navetz> flaccid_: ok I am going to try changing my fstab then ill be back, thanks.
<frybye_> excellent!!!
<flaccid_> navetz, not sure what this has to do with fstab but ok..
<aleboco> hi guys, since i upgraded from kubuntu gutsy to hardy, my battery life is really short... any idea or similar experience?
<frybye> thanks a lot flaccid - you are a star... hehe
<flaccid_> lucian, hmm thats a pretty complex xorg.conf . if you are running 1 big desktop, your virtual size is too small: #
<flaccid_>         Virtual     1280 1024
<flaccid_> frybye, np
<lucian> how do i change it
<frybye> so who has managed to install firefox rc1 in kub. 3.04???
<frybye> e e 8.04
<flaccid_> lucian, just edit xorg.conf manually
<lucian> flaccid_, thnkx :)
<flaccid_> np
<flaccid_> lucian, also look through /var/log/Xorg.0.log and look for errors and warnings mainly about the resolutions it ends up choosing and virtual size
<lucian> k, i will
<lucian> thnk u
<flaccid_> np
<navetz> flaccid_ I am getting new errors now
<navetz> Features only avaliable with HAL.
<navetz> Also I just noticed that my drive seems to not be mounted or something.
<flaccid_> navetz, it will only mount if it can
<navetz> flaccid_: ok ill try
<flaccid_> navetz, but you could try mounting it manually with sudo mount /media/cdrom0
<flaccid_> navetz, you might wanna make sure fstab supports iso9660 and udf on that device: /dev/scd0                       /media/cdrom1           udf,iso9660     user,noauto,exec 0       0
<navetz> flaccid_: I mounted here is my message: mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<flaccid_> sweet
<flaccid_> now check mount and ls /media/cdrom0
<navetz> flaccid_: ahh I see stuff
<flaccid_> navetz, see you mounted under root atm. you might need more than just cdrom group. here is the default admin groups, you might need plugdev:  adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner lpadmin admin netdev powerdev sambashare
<BiteyBite> where do all the files go when we download em n then again dpkg-reconfigure em
<flaccid_> BiteyBite, /var/cache/apt ?
<navetz> flaccid_: I don't know how to check if I am mounted under root
<flaccid_> navetz, check mount command and groups to see your groups
<flaccid_> navetz, and ls -l /media/cdrom0 to see current own when its mounted..
<navetz> flaccid_: when I type mount, this is what I get for the cdrom:  /dev/scd0 on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev)
<navetz> flaccid_: everything is owned by root.
<flaccid_> navetz, now check ls -l /media/cdrom0 to see owner
<navetz> flaccid_: root is owner.
<flaccid_> navetz, yeah, i mean in this case its read only so it doesn't matter obviously as long as user can read. but you might wanna add user to plugdev which could be what is missing for hal user mounts..
<navetz> flaccid_: do I do this through the a GUI somewhere?
<flaccid_> and when you change your groups, you have to logout then back in after
<flaccid_> yeah system settings is easiest
<flaccid_> kuser is nice too
<Sup3rw0p> Hello,, I'm having a problem with my second hard drive. It asks for a password when I want to mount it.
<Sup3rw0p> I just want it to be mounted when I start the computer.
<flaccid_> Sup3rw0p, what asks for the password?
<Sup3rw0p> kubuntu
<Sup3rw0p> dolphin?
<flaccid_> what kind of password is this ? kwallet?
<flaccid_> is it a normal ide disk?
<Sup3rw0p> No, the same window that pops up when I use adept installer
<Sup3rw0p> sata
<BiteyBite> http://pastebin.ca/1033839     how do i get rid of these files?
<Sup3rw0p> I know theres some fstab command
<Sup3rw0p> But I can't find it on the net again.
<flaccid_> the question is, what password could it be. disks don't have passwords. pastebin your /etc/fstab
<Sup3rw0p> Its the same password I use to log in
<flaccid_> Sup3rw0p, what exactly does the dialog say?
<navetz> flaccid_: ok I am not sure how this is suppose to work, do I add cdrom to my default account?
<flaccid_> navetz, select the user and goto additional groups and put in cdrom and plugdev
<Sup3rw0p> Cant recall offhand, like password needed to access disk. I type in the password and I can see the contents, I just want it to mount it on startup.
<navetz> flaccid_: ok, I put that in secondary groups right?
<flaccid_> yep sorry secondary
<flaccid_> Sup3rw0p, i need to know what it says to find out what is asking it. also pastebin /etc/fstab
<flaccid_> Sup3rw0p, not enough information yet :(
<navetz> flaccid_: plugdev and cdrom are not options, however it does say that I am suppsoe to be able to use the cdrom
<BiteyBite> flaccid_: http://pastebin.ca/1033839     how do i get rid of these files?
<flaccid_> navetz, they should be options. this needs to be under admin mode or root to change. use kuser otherwise. check that the groups exists with grep -i cdrom /etc/group
<navetz> flaccid_: weird, also now pressing the button to eject the cdrom doesn't work.
<navetz> flaccid_: ok ill look
<Sup3rw0p> http://pastebin.com/d515c807e
<flaccid_> BiteyBite, dpkg --purge packagename
<Sup3rw0p> I would have to reboot to see the password dialog again.
<flaccid_> Sup3rw0p, which is the device in question?
<navetz> flaccid_: here is the result of that: cdrom:x:24:haldaemon,navetz
<flaccid_> navetz, see the group does obviously exist
<navetz> flaccid_: ok ill try kuser
<Sup3rw0p> It would be /dev/sdb1 I guess?
<flaccid_> Sup3rw0p, check in sudo fdisk -l and let me know
<flaccid_> Sup3rw0p, and let me know the mountpoint
<navetz> flaccid_: cdrom and plugdev are set
<navetz> flaccid_: ill do soem googling, thanks for all the help.
<Sup3rw0p> Sorry, I'm not too sure what the mountpoint is.
<Sup3rw0p> Just kinda installed kubuntu like a week ago.
<canthares> anyone know how to remap the keyboard.. my question mark and at sign come up with different returns
<flaccid_> Sup3rw0p, thats cool just the device will be fine
<Sup3rw0p> Disk /dev/sdb: 320.0 GB, 320072933376 bytes
<flaccid_> thats not in fstab which is why its asking
<flaccid_> i'll brb!
<frybye> A somewhat general question - even when one has optimized the fonts/f-sizes etc.. can Kubuntu equal/surpass the quality of presentation of text etc that one expects comming from windows...?
<frybye> - put another way - is there a true-type system or similar avail for Linux?
<frybye> <- I hope folks agree that such questions are legitimate and no way meant as an attack/flame against Kubuntu...>
<pidus> how can i force adept not to update a certain package?
<ubunturos> pidus: if there's some form of dependency for an app, it'll update relevant packages
<ubunturos> pidus: alternatively, you could right click and cancel changes, for any inadvertant updates, you may haave selected
<BiteyBite> how do i change splash screen, when kde is logging me in, i dont like the default screen there?
<pidus> ubunturos: but can't i disable update of a certain package. I mean, whenever I update using apt-get can't i tell it not to update a certain package.
<ubunturos> BiteyBite: use Control Centre to change it
<pidus> I remember there was some means to do it in ubuntu. We added a # or something before the package name in the package list file. I don't remember the exact means.
<ubunturos> pidus: well, that's what i said. If there's some form of dependency, you can't stop update of a 'single' / 'particluar' package (if that's what you wanted to do)
<BiteyBite> ubunturos: which option in control centre?
<ubunturos> BiteyBite: Appreance and Themes (forgive typos)
<pidus> ubunturos: am not talking about conflict situations. What if i want to keep an older version of say....make...even when a newer version is available (assuming that some other package doesn't need the newer version of make)
<ubunturos> pidus: if I'm not wrong, when you click "Fetch Updates" adept will point out if a package needs update. If you choose not to update it, it won't
<pidus> ubunturos: for example in ubuntu using synaptic you can lock a package and then it won't try to update it.
<pidus> ubunturos: in that case you'll have to check the list of updates, every time you do an update of packages.
<ubunturos> pidus: may be I'm not able to understand your problem well. Perhaps, someone who's reading this conversation, can help.
<pidus> ubunturos: :) i'm googling for it. will write back if i find the means.
<pidus> ubunturos: do you know where is the list of packages stored? just as list of repos is stored in sources.list
<pidus> *list of installed packages
<ubunturos> pidus: ah, I don't know. the actual packages is stored at /var/cache/apt/archives
<pidus> ubunturos: ok. That I knew :)
<ubunturos> pidus: man dpkg-query, should probably indicate that
<pidus> ok
<navetz> does anyone here know how HAL works. I amm getting Feature only available with HAL error messages and mounting issues.
<pidus> ubunturos: cool, its in /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ubunturos> pidus: hmm, ok.
<baudthief> Help... When I try to start my XP vm under virtualbox, I'm getting this: Hard disk '/home/baudthief/.VirtualBox/VDI/XP SP2.vdi' with UUID {728e2be0-ad86-40e3-b48b-9c456847f67b} is already attached to a machine with UUID {bcb1d920-e458-40fc-b093-5dabb66b997c} (see '/home/baudthief/.VirtualBox/Machines/XP SP2/XP SP2.xml').
<baudthief> am I screwed?
<pidus> ubunturos: you can lock a package (i.e. prevent its upgrade at the next dist-upgrade) by opening aptitude...and putting a = on the desired package
<pidus> ubunturos: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-package.en.html
<ubunturos> pidus: hmm, thanks. (I'm not sure, If I need it though) But thanks, anyway
<pidus> ubunturos: :) thanks for helping me find it.
<[mad]Berry|Lappy> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<aleboco> hi everybody. i would like to know if it is possible to change the permission of deleted items applet
<aleboco> so far i'm the user and admin the group
<BiteyBite> how do i change splash screen, when kde is logging me in, i dont like the default screen there?
<BiteyBite> i want that finger prints style loggin me in
<se7en> BiteyBite: alt+f2 ... kcontrol splash screen ...
<BiteyBite> se7en: that didnt do anything
<se7en> BiteyBite: you went to appearance and themes ---> splash sceen and choose fingerprint as a splash screen right
<se7en> you can test it there but to see it you have to restart X = ctrl+backspace
<BiteyBite> se7en: it doesnt show me splash screen option in there, i have all other but splash screen in kcontrol=>appearance & themes=> ***************** but no splash screen
<aleboco> hi guys. i was wandering how to set the right permission to the recent document
<aleboco> i mean, when i enable it in the k menu, it is always empty
<flaccid_> i was away for a while. is there outstanding questions?
<[mad]Berry|Lappy> does anybody know what "ath0: failed to register sysctls!" this was in /var/log/messages
<[mad]Berry|Lappy> means*
<flaccid_> [mad]Berry|Lappy, what did google say?
<[mad]Berry|Lappy> nothing much
<flaccid_> sysctl is like a bsd/unix thing so not sure why in linux hmm
<flaccid_> are you using madwifi?
<[mad]Berry|Lappy> huh yeah because this "sudo wpa_supplicant -iath0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dmadwifi -wd" gave the right output
<jaakkome> Is there a way to empty Amarok's playlist with a shell command?
<jd_> jaakkome: i would say no
<jd_> jaakkome: you might be able to delete the playlist file if you knew where it was but one command... no
<jaakkome> right, I didn't find one from man amarok, but was thinking if there's a easyish workaround
<jd_> jaakkome: why do you need it?
<jaakkome> well, it's not a critical function as such :}
<jd_> ok
<flaccid_> [mad]Berry|Lappy, google returns known bugs etc. which is more than nothing much...
<flaccid_> jaakkome, should be able to with dcop
<flaccid_> jaakkome, http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/DCOP_Functions_Needed_For_Bemused_Support
<jd_> well aren't i just always wrong about things.... but i learned something too
<flaccid_> dbus/dcop is heaps cool for inter-process communication :) but i never remember its capabilities
<Giskard_Reventlo> Hi. I had an adept question. Does adept updater have an ignore list. I don't wanna update my mythtv pkgs in my kubuntu frontend
<jaakkome> thanks, dcop looks very useful for lot of stuff
<jaakkome> *lots
<[mad]Berry|Lappy> flaccid_ yeah i see sorry about that have been hacking at this for a couple of hours....
<jaakkome> the command was just "dcop amarok playlist clearPlaylist"
<jd_> well i'm sorry i was wrong... i never heard of it before either... i need to learn how to put that in my programs
<flaccid_> jaakkome, yep pretty cool eh :)
<jaakkome> yeah... I've been using linux for a total of one week now and am really excited about the ability to actually use the command line as an interface
<flaccid_> yeah its totally useful for all users or at least alt+f2 and run something useful without an interactive shell
<jaakkome> okay, I've got another one: I'm having some slight problems with window transparency
<jaakkome> active windows don't always lose their transparency
<flaccid_> is that with desktop effects of some kind or just normal?
<jaakkome> just the kde 3.5.9. normal transparency thing
<flaccid_> hmm, i guess you could ask in #kde see if they can help or search google
<Tm_T> jaakkome: hmmm, KDE3 transparency thing could be bit buggy
<jaakkome> well, it's a very minor problem so I guess I'll just ignore it and wait if it goes away at some point when stuff upgrades
<jaakkome> happens maybe one time out of 40 when I shift focus and is corrected by shifting focus off and back again
<tzd> i can't access my samba share via konqueror, krusader etc. It works with smb4k but when i'm on the samba share I'm unable to write files to it. It works however, creating new folders on the disk. Please help anyone?
<flaccid_> tzd, what OS is the samba server and share on?
<tzd> flaccid: hmm it's an ipkg os i think... it's on my router and it's included from Asus.
<flaccid_> well the writing/perms is the responsibility of the samba server so the problem is with the router
<flaccid_> all the acls etc. are with that server
<flaccid_> try it in smb4k then show me the entry in mount and an ls -l on the mountpoint
<tzd> flaccid_: when trying with win xp via vmware I'm able to write perfectly to the hdd?
<flaccid_> tzd, yeah that doesn't concluded anything.
<tzd> and I've set the default access for my shares via my routers web gui to : read/write access
<tzd> flaccid_: ok
<flaccid_> it may indicate that the samba server doesn't like the requests of some smb/samba clients...
<tzd> flaccid_: ah i see
<flaccid_> tzd, this is why you should 1. do what i suggested above and 2. see what the error is with smbclient
<tzd> flaccid_: about to... tried reinstalling all my samba related packages yesterday thinking that might be the cause. Will start smb4k asap
<flaccid_> coolio. samba is a beast, but i've conquered it many times. closed firmware on devs like routers doesn't help us :)
<samret> неподскажите почему SIM может не запускаться?
<samret> на 8,04 кубунту
<tzd> flaccid_: ah nice :) I've actually got an open fw on my router. OLEG it's called. It's just that i was suppose to be able to use the standard asus web gui for samba according to the guide i've followed.
<Tm_T> !ru | samret
<ubottu> samret: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tzd> flaccid_: the mount points on my router are: /dev/discs/disc0/part1 -> /tmp/mnt/disc0_1 and  /dev/discs/disc0/part2 -> /tmp/mnt/disc0_2  I also have a part 3 & 4 where part 3 is the swap and part 4 is mounted on /opt
<tzd> flaccid_: ls -l on /tmp/mnt = drwsrwsrwt 6 admin root 4096 May 30 02:53 disc0_1 and drwxrw-rw- 12 1000 root 4096 May 30 06:26 disc0_2
<nico__> hola?
 * flaccid_ reads messages
<flaccid_> tzd, im talking about mounted from the client side
<flaccid_> tzd, open smb4k, double click on share to mount then check mount in konsole
<flaccid_> also what model asus and link to oleg?
<flaccid_> tzd, i have an asus wl-520gc sitting next to me as well
<tzd> flaccid_: ah ok, thanks for the tip!  model is asus wl-500gP. http://oleg.wl500g.info/
<flaccid_> well i would be checking the smb.conf or equiv on that firmware for a start as well + the unix perms on the fs itself
<tzd> flaccid_: //ASUSNET/disc0_1 on /home/johan/smb4k/ASUSNET/disc0_1 type cifs (rw,mand,nosuid,nodev,user=johan) and //ASUSNET/disc0_2 on /home/johan/smb4k/ASUSNET/disc0_2 type cifs (rw,mand,nosuid,nodev,user=johan)
<flaccid_> tzd, which one can't write to? both?
<tzd> flaccid_: yes both
<flaccid_> ls -l /home/johan/smb4k/ASUSNET/disc0_1 please
<tzd> flaccid_: in case i forgot to mention it: i can write folders, but no files
<flaccid_> and is that new or existing files or both?
<tzd> flaccid_: s -l /home/johan/smb4k/ASUSNET/disc0_1 = drwxr-xr-x 1 johan adm 0 2008-05-26 23:40 Bilder   and a few other folders with the same permissions
<tzd> flaccid_: both, not able to create new files and not able to copy or move existing files
<flaccid_> and you are current user johan?
<tzd> flaccid_: yes
<flaccid_> tzd, output of touch /home/johan/smb4k/ASUSNET/disc0_1 TEST.txt
<flaccid_> please
<tzd> flaccid_: hmm no output
<flaccid_> tzd, now file /home/johan/smb4k/ASUSNET/disc0_1 TEST.txt please
<flaccid_> i mean file  /home/johan/smb4k/ASUSNET/disc0_1/TEST.txt
<flaccid_> if that returns ascii run ls -l on that file location
<tzd> flaccid_: hmm the first cmd you gave me seems to work , the second one says no such file or directory
<tzd> flaccid_: the first one:
<tzd> johan@Penguin:~$ file /home/johan/smb4k/ASUSNET/disc0_1 TEST.txt
<tzd> /home/johan/smb4k/ASUSNET/disc0_1: directory
<tzd> TEST.txt:                          empty
<flaccid_> try echo "test" >> /home/johan/smb4k/ASUSNET/disc0_1/TEST.txt
<flaccid_> tzd, i gave incorrect command first.
<flaccid_> was missing slash
<tzd> flaccid_: i see, the output of the second cmd was:
<tzd> file  /home/johan/smb4k/ASUSNET/disc0_1/TEST.txt
<tzd> /home/johan/smb4k/ASUSNET/disc0_1/TEST.txt: ERROR: cannot open `/home/johan/smb4k/ASUSNET/disc0_1/TEST.txt' (No such file or directory)
<tzd> johan@Penguin:~$ echo "test" >> /home/johan/smb4k/ASUSNET/disc0_1/TEST.txt
<tzd> bash: /home/johan/smb4k/ASUSNET/disc0_1/TEST.txt: Åtkomst nekas
<tzd> Åtkomst nekas = Access denied
<flaccid_> tzd, ls -l /home/johan/smb4k/ASUSNET/disc0_1
<flaccid_> also ls -l /home/johan/smb4k/ASUSNET
<flaccid_> pastebin please
<flaccid_> and whoami is johan?
<tzd> flaccid_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15755/
<tzd> flaccid_: yes whoami returns johan
<flaccid_> tzd, and on /home/johan/smb4k/ASUSNET
<tzd> flaccid_: whoami in the ASUSNET folder returns johan
<flaccid_> nah ls -l /home/johan/smb4k/ASUSNET
<tzd> flaccid_: oh, ok :) Sorry bout that
<flaccid_> np
<tzd> flaccid_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15756/
<VIRIIMIND> where to find gadgets for kubuntu 8.04?
<flaccid_> tzd, all local perms are fine. problem is router. either the config on it or a mismatch in uids. you should see the config of samba and the logs on the router.
<flaccid_> VIRIIMIND, what is a gadget?
<VIRIIMIND> lol... leave it...
<flaccid_> leave what sorry?
<tzd> flaccid_: ok thanks! According to the guide I've been following i can install samba on the router manually as well.... i'll do that and hopefully this will be solved
<VIRIIMIND>  flaccid_ i want to show ma processor, memory, disk, temp statues on ma desktop
<flaccid_> tzd, well samba is installed already objviously so why reinstall when you can configure? also you never checked smbclient...
<Pennycook> You mean widget?
<VIRIIMIND> oh ya
<VIRIIMIND> ma mistake
<VIRIIMIND> :D
<flaccid_> !superkaramba | VIRIIMIND
<ubottu> VIRIIMIND: superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<tzd> flaccid_: it's just that i don't know where to find the samba config on the router
<VIRIIMIND> ok
<VIRIIMIND> thanks
<flaccid_> tzd, see documentation or search for it
<flaccid_> i woudln't be using a firmware that has just a dodgy forum..
<flaccid_> which is why dd-wrt is more suitable for your router
<tzd> hmm i'll have a look on that then too
<tzd> flaccid_: thanks for all your help!
<flaccid_> np
<[mad]Berry|Lappy> finally wireless thanks everyone for the help......
<flaccid_> [mad]Berry|Lappy, what you end up doing?
<[mad]Berry|Lappy> figured out that an instance of networkmanager was still running after closing that wireless worked fine
<flaccid_> um rightio then
<flaccid_> i hope it continues to do so..
<[mad]Berry|Lappy> i hope so too lol
<tzd> flaccid_: found the samba config on the router. According to what I've seen on google it looks pretty ok.... not sure what might be wrong in it?
<flaccid_> tzd, not sure how you woul assume its ok. pastebin it.
<flaccid_> unless you are a samba expert, never assume its 'ok'..
<josa> i can do "konsole --workdir /directory/ -e /directory/program.exe"... is there any way to start a program in Yakuake :/?
<flaccid_> start a program? externally via script?
<josa> yes.. in yakuake, that thing does it in konsole
<flaccid_> josa, did you check man yakuake or google? answers are there
<josa> man yakuake is like 5 lines.. and nothing on google
<flaccid_> hmm
<flaccid_> my bad
<flaccid_> i will find then
<cartman> Did anyone try installing KUbuntu on a MacBook Pro ?
<flaccid_> josa, did you try yakuake /what/i/want/to/run
<josa> yes, i think ive tried that one
<tzd> flaccid_: http://img95.imageshack.us/img95/2078/printmn5.png  //can't copy/paste in my version of putty :/
<josa> but ill check
<flaccid_> josa, check the yakuake dcop commands as well
<tzd> josa: have you tried changing the default terminal application to yakuake?
 * flaccid_ looking tzd
<josa> yes it is set to yakuake.. havent restarted though
<tzd> ok
<tzd> not sure if it would help restarting but maybe?
<tzd> flaccid_: just realised that the above lines "vi smb.conf" are not used. Realised i could change the share name there so just wanted to try it out and then you wanted to have a look so i changed back to default :)
<flaccid_> huh
<flaccid_> tzd, first problem i see is user = share
<flaccid_> oops. i mean security = share
<flaccid_> also guest only = yes in global !
<needhelp> hi i logging in a machine where all commands it sayss Input/output error.. even i want to restart the machine using shutdown -r now, its saying the same thing.. anyone knows the command to restart using init ?
<flaccid_> the force user could be a problem too. basically this samba server configuration sux! from this firmware provider.
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> if i use virtualbox and mount a usb stick as hda and the ubuntu cd to boot, can I install to usb stick that way. Ive seen walkthroughs but then it came to me. Is this a viable solution?
<tzd> flaccid_: ok, well the samba cfg is from asus. Should i just remove those lines you've just mentioned?
<flaccid_> might be able to find more info on using yakuake stuff at http://yakuake.uv.ro/
<ActionParsnip> yakuake is AWESOME
<tzd> yeah
<flaccid_> tzd, yeah obviously they suck. you want to change it to security = user and take off the guest. keep in mind they could be there because of lack of user implementation in the firmware. so yeah...
<ActionParsnip> tzd: is it possible to do an install to usb with virtualbox to setup the drive?
<flaccid_> needhelp, did you search google?
<tzd> just out of curiosity.... ActionParsnip, who do you get help from when you have a problem? To me your'e the one that helps everyone with difficult issues. hehe and now you're asking me, the newbie dude :D
<tzd> flaccid_: ok but that will only set the security higher right?
<ActionParsnip> i dont have all the answers, i just start at basic stuff the noobs dont see first. Ive noticed that people in forums really go for the jugular when it comes to troubleshooting
<flaccid_> tzd, no. wtf would you assume that :)
<flaccid_> like i said if they havnt mapped smb users to shell user then yeah...
<flaccid_> thus the force user. doesn't sound like they know much about security let alone smb
<ActionParsnip> E.g. User: I cant print to my <fancy printer name>. HelperPerson: Oh you need to compile this module and put it in your kernel configure, make, make install etc
<ActionParsnip> without getting any info about the situation. its hilarious
<tzd> flaccid_: well you're the only one that can guide me through this mess so whatever you say is my command :)
<flaccid_> yeah
<ActionParsnip> flaccid_: can virtualbox be used to complete a usbstick install of *Ubuntu ??
<flaccid_> tzd, the users/perms etc. on this firmware i don't know so i can't say if user mode will even work. you may need to smbpasswd or creat user map.
<tzd> flaccid_: let's see. Guest ok and Guest only = remove?
<flaccid_> ActionParsnip, sorry never used
<flaccid_> tzd, you don't need either
<josa> ActionParsnip: since youre here, you know anything similar in Yakuake to "konsole --workdir /dir/ -e /dir/prog.exe" :)
<ActionParsnip> flaccid_: hmm, might give it a whirl. I'll let you know :)
<flaccid_> k
<flaccid_> josa, i guess you were too lazy to look at the resources i mentioned
<ActionParsnip> josa: what's it do?
<josa> it opens a program using that work directory
<flaccid_> needhelp, init 6 iirc
<tzd> flaccid_: should i remove the forceuser as well?
<flaccid_> tzd, maybe. i mean have a think about why its there...
<tzd> flaccid_: ok
<flaccid_> its bad security at the best
<ActionParsnip> josa: you could make a bash script to cd to the folder then execute it, this would make the working dir work. Not had to do anything fancy like that myself
<josa> hmm
<ActionParsnip> josa: or put it on a single line with a ';' separating the commands
<ActionParsnip> you could even alias it
<josa> well.. it seems ill try that then
<flaccid_> it won't be able to do what josa wants
<flaccid_> and the yakuake site is poorly documented
<josa> more like not documented at all :/
<needhelp> flaccid thanks
<ActionParsnip> josa: id do that stuff in konsole and run every day stuff in yakuake
<ActionParsnip> damn why wont commands autocomplete in irc :(
<ActionParsnip> that be sweet
<needhelp> flaccid is it just init 6 -t 0 ?
<josa> yeah, it seems thats the way ill have to do too
<flaccid_> josa, contact yakuake and complain
<josa> lol.. i think ill just wait for a new version
<needhelp> no effect.. i can't use shutdown it says -bash: /sbin/shutdown: Input/output error .. urgh.. and i'm not on that site now :(
<flaccid_> needhelp, i dont know. couldn't quickly find info on ubuntu's runlevels
<flaccid_> needhelp, i/o error is usually hardware damage.
<flaccid_> josa, no idea how thats going to help :)
<needhelp> dart..guess i'll have to make a trip down
<flaccid_> needhelp, or use google
<josa> well it doesnt.. ill just use bot konsole and yakuake :/
<flaccid_> you can be more active than that
<flaccid_> you can try #kde and #yakuake and mail them and also find out how to use dcop to list what yakuake can provide..
<josa> im googling those dcop commands now
<josa> as youve probably noticed, im a noob
<jaakkome> is adding a .desktop file to ~/.kde/Autostart the proper way to start autostart applications or should I do it some other way?
<flaccid_> josa, im not having much luck either. could be replaced by dbus in this case
<ActionParsnip> im going to run a fluxbuntu file server with sound so I can play MP3s remotely. I have an AMD64. Will 64bitness help me any?
<flaccid_> jaakkome, usually a symlink to the binary is fine or make a custom script in autostart
<flaccid_> ActionParsnip, yes if its all native down the line
<ActionParsnip> how?
<ActionParsnip> its going to be a samba share with sshd so i can play stuff via mplayer
<flaccid_> 65bit processing
<flaccid_> 64 even
<ActionParsnip> all cli based but using fluxbox to setup initially
<flaccid_> your question is not about software itself
<flaccid_> ie. they didn't make 64bit if there was not going to be a benefit
<ActionParsnip> flaccid_: i guessed that but what will the noticable difference be?
<ActionParsnip> 64 bit is good for computations in mathematical stuff and 3d rendering gains massively
<ActionParsnip> as well as gaming engines being more precise
<ActionParsnip> but for a crappy server?
<flaccid_> josa, the commands dcop and open dcop i believe. im not at home atm, i can't test
<flaccid_> wtf
<flaccid_> ActionParsnip, i guess you don't know about how processing works.
<ActionParsnip> flaccid i know about fetch - execute etc
<flaccid_> 64bit = 2x the bandwidth of processing of 32bit. so when it performs the same speed it processes twice as many bits
<flaccid_> thats in theory of course..
<ActionParsnip> flaccid_: makes sense
<ActionParsnip> oh indeed, everythingin theory works perfectly
<ActionParsnip> ok well i'll hold out. ive got a 32bit xp dell lappy here i could do a usb install with but its destined for a semp 3000 AM2
<flaccid_> well in your case you might have more luck running it as a server than desktop depending on what userland programs you run. 64bit support on desktop is woeful.
<jaakkome> flaccid: so I can just make a text file, write all the commands I want to run at startup, save it at .kde/Autostart and chmod u+x it, right?
<ActionParsnip> so i'll do it properly
<flaccid_> ActionParsnip, no point in buying a 64bit chip if you don't use it.
<ActionParsnip> jaakkome: you'll need the hash bang bin bash at the top too :)
<flaccid_> jaakkome, yeah it will just run whatever it can exec in the autostart folder
<ActionParsnip> flaccid_: its all thats available but i see your point
<ActionParsnip> flaccid_: well..for cheap anyhoo
<flaccid_> all you do is check support. if you can run all you need in 64bit then do it.
<ActionParsnip> oh i can. its not gonna be a desktop rig so its fine :)
<jaakkome> woo, I made a script. Can I add programming skills into my cv now?
<ActionParsnip> jaakkome: nearly ;)
<flaccid_> ActionParsnip, totally
<josa> can you do "hello world"?
<flaccid_> jaakkome, totally
<ActionParsnip> flaccid_: won't he need #!/bin/bash at the top of his script?
<flaccid_> ActionParsnip, depends on the script
<ActionParsnip> jaakkome: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-10.html try the top program :)
<flaccid_> but i assumed that given the user was talking about scripting like they knew it
<ActionParsnip> flaccid_: I always put it in (old skool)
<flaccid_> #!/bin/sh is fine unless you need bash for something
<flaccid_> nah its not old school, its mandatory
<flaccid_> otherwise head will fai.
<flaccid_> fail
<ActionParsnip> oh then i covered my ass
<flaccid_> totally
<ActionParsnip> ok well i gots my weekend planned
<ActionParsnip> burn fluxbuntu, install to 5gb partition, install to USB stick, verify, wipe entire 80Gb drive, configure samba / wifi / sshd, put pc in cupboard. forget about it :)
<flaccid_> only check cooling
<ActionParsnip> oh will do
<ActionParsnip> its an asus pundit p1-ah2 POS, 1gb ddr2 40W PSU
<ActionParsnip> onboard everything
<ActionParsnip> wifi
<flaccid_> cool
<ActionParsnip> everything works out of the box
<ActionParsnip> :D
<ActionParsnip> www.efficientpc.co.uk is where I got it
<ActionParsnip> uk seller of Linux based preinstalled systems
<flaccid_> im confused. why did you need help? why did you have to use virtualisation?
<ActionParsnip> hmm actually
<ActionParsnip> can i tell the installer to instal to usb from the live environment?
<flaccid_> you said your provider was a provider of preinstalled systems
<ActionParsnip> yeah
<flaccid_> !install | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ActionParsnip> nice about the booting from cd image
<flaccid_> ActionParsnip, yeah that provider is pretty crap...
<feeble> Could someone tell me why there's no info of the changes that were made for a gcc update? The requested URL /changelogs/pool/main/g/gcc-defaults/gcc-defaults_4.2.3-1ubuntu5/changelog was not found on this server. This seems a little bit fishy.
<starenka> hullo
<stdin> feeble: because changelogs.ubuntu.com take a few mins to update
<starenka> can sbdy help me with my dcop / kwallet / shell problem?
<ActionParsnip> flaccid_: system is fine for me. runs fine :)
<feeble> stdin: Okay, but I get this message since more than 3 hours.
<flaccid_> ActionParsnip, my comment was not about the system..
<ActionParsnip> well thats what I see, whats up with them?
<flaccid_> ActionParsnip, is there anything they can provide besides the hardware? it just looks like a commericial load of crap to me
<feeble> stdin: Do you have a url handy where there's more info about the intend change?
<feeble> intended
<stdin> feeble: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-defaults will have the changes before changelogs.u.c
<ActionParsnip> they give loads of email support and phone support. they recognise people want to upgradetheir systems sodont mind users opening their systems to add hardware
<flaccid_> ActionParsnip, thats quite redundant.
<feeble> stdin: thanks.
<ActionParsnip> just fancied a linux preinstalled system to see if theyd add a load of gumf like dell etc do, seemed fine
<flaccid_> ActionParsnip, there is more to being a linux hardware provider than selecting some hardware that works and then responding to emails..
<flaccid_> ActionParsnip, yeah unfortunately you didn't get any benefit..
<ActionParsnip> true enough, but the systems solid soim happy enough
<stdin> feeble: looks like aptitude is looking in the wrong place though, odd
<flaccid_> ActionParsnip, you can spend far less and get better support :)
<ActionParsnip> i use the linux community. i have all the support i need
<flaccid_> ActionParsnip, exactly. no need to go to them :) i mean if they provided some more details on their support scope and some actual support on their website, im sure i'd be more pro-activ about them. but all they offer is selling..
<ActionParsnip> it was more to see what linux preinstalled was going to deliver with the actual system itself, and if it was going to be badged etc, apps already installed etc etc
<flaccid_> ActionParsnip, so what happend? and whats the go with going to virtualbox and installation? i mean wtf?
<ActionParsnip> i can throw pcs together no problem, just wanted to sample linux preinstalled
<flaccid_> interesting.. and what was the result?
<ActionParsnip> flaccid_: i have my mork lappy here and was going to install fluxbuntu to it so I could jam it in at home
<flaccid_> oh jam it in as in run from .iso or something?
<ActionParsnip> flaccid_: very little. I just got a pc that i didnt build with beryl on it which was removed after a matter of hours
<flaccid_> not sure what you mean. what was the result out of box?
<ActionParsnip> was an ok rig (if thats what you mean)
<flaccid_> what didn't work?
<ActionParsnip> nothing. it all works
<flaccid_> cool
<ActionParsnip> even if i do a vanilla install it all works with whats on the cd
<flaccid_> ActionParsnip, did multiple displays work out of box?
<ActionParsnip> i dont use it so i wouldnt know
<flaccid_> also was samba configured?
<flaccid_> anyway. i would only expect that of a provider that does more than installing the OS.
<ActionParsnip> samba was not configured but when you order you can ask for things to be configured
<flaccid_> ok cool
<ActionParsnip> but i guess for the less informed this is fairly redundant
<flaccid_> a provider should show a strategy, they dont.
<ActionParsnip> indeed
<flaccid_> it looks more a case of trying to use a foss to make money with not much back to the community if anything let alone decent support to the end users. but hey thats my opinion. i have high standards - at least thats what people think. i don't have high standards, i just have standards.
<ActionParsnip> i just fancied giving it a go. i chose them randomly and had the cash spare
<flaccid_> yaaa sweet in that respect
<ActionParsnip> id suggest just buying parts that are very linux compatible and throwing it together yourself. same deal
<flaccid_> yep, agreed upon there. but i do believe there should be good linux hardware/software in one providers.
<ActionParsnip> indeed
<flaccid_> so that end/normal users can jsut choose like your experiment
<ActionParsnip> mind you dell are jumping over to OSS
<ActionParsnip> even releasing an "eeepc killer" the mini inspiron
<flaccid_> for example, they would have to know to request samba config whereis a normal user would complain that network doesn't work after they get home.... but one could argue thats the responsibilty of the OS. but then again this is post-installation..
<flaccid_> ActionParsnip, yes but dell linux support is not as great as what they claim and what people say
<flaccid_> only about 80%+ of the dells i have had work out of box without problem
<ActionParsnip> dell suck anyway, the only thing dell shaped i like is DRAC
<ActionParsnip> flaccid, most of our servers are Dell based
<flaccid_> dell is fine. my US server is dell
<flaccid_> some component choices are not actually linux supported very well at all thats all
<ActionParsnip> we have citrix farms and sql servers on dell
<jhoc2x2> how to change to freenode?
<ActionParsnip> jhoc2x2: you're on freenode
<ActionParsnip> jhoc2x2: well an irc channel
<ActionParsnip> on freenode
 * ActionParsnip looks confused
<epssi> how do i start solving a problem: crash at splash(screen)?
<flaccid_> epssi, checking logs
<epssi> kernel 2.6.22 doesn't crash, 2.6.24 does
<eagles0513875> what linux distro comes with the asus Eee pc is it an ubuntu derivative
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: its xandros
<epssi> faccid is there a log if i have to cold shut after the crash?
<eagles0513875> i dunno y i thought it was an ubuntu derivative
<eagles0513875> like gobuntu or something
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: theres a disro similar to Ubuntu called eeeXUbuntu which is made specifically for the eeepc
<eagles0513875> so there r 2 distros that they come with
<eagles0513875> either xandros or eeexubuntu
<epssi> or win xp..
<eagles0513875> forget winxp lol
<eagles0513875> nothing wanting to deal with windows i have to deal with it enough round here
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: it comes with xp or xandros but you can install any linux distro (or BSD variant) you wish
<flaccid_> eagles0513875, mandriva from memory
<flaccid_> oh xandros hmm ok then
<eagles0513875> bah now u all got me confused
<flaccid_> epssi, no
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: http://eeepc.asus.com/
<flaccid_> eagles0513875, google surely could have confirmed for you first
<epssi> why does KSystemlog say "The file '/var/log/boot.log' does not exist."
<ActionParsnip> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ASUS_Eee_PC
<ActionParsnip> Operating system	Linux Xandros, Windows XP (at extra cost)
<eagles0513875> ty ActionParsnip for the link
<ActionParsnip> np bro
<Pennycook_> Eep.  I just ran sudo passwd by mistake; what's the flag to pass to passwd to remove the password for a user?
<ActionParsnip> sudo passwd <username>
<stdin> Pennycook_: -dl
<ActionParsnip> oh
<flaccid_> yeah del it not set it
<ActionParsnip> mine was a guess
<Pennycook_> Thanks stdin. :)
<stdin> :)
<flaccid_> hehe
<ActionParsnip> blank passwords are silly
<flaccid_> yeah sillier than my nick thats for sure
<stdin> -dl doesn't blank the pass, is disables it a-la root
<flaccid_> delete and lock oh yeah
<ActionParsnip> couldnt you just change it to blank then verify as blank or is that disabled
<ActionParsnip> or captured
<flaccid_> yeah see man passwd
<ActionParsnip> i'll check it
<ActionParsnip> The encrypted password field may be blank, in which case no password is required to authenticate as the specified login name. However, some applications which read the /etc/passwd file may decide not to permit any access at all if the password field is blank.
<mefisto__> after a "sudo apt-get upgrade" today (about 40 packages upgraded), I'm getting this error for 2 packages: "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139"
<flaccid_> i can't remember the rules in debian/linux/ubuntu but if you don't delete and lock then without validation rules its a blank password which is bad practice in PKI which is what disable account is for :)
<flaccid_> mefisto__, there should be more error out than just that
<mefisto__> I tried reinstalling, then removing to reinstall them, but get the same error. any ideas?
<mefisto__> flaccid_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15779/
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: try ps -A see if apt-get is runningin the background
<flaccid_> the problem is with dpkg sub process not apt
<ActionParsnip> just pulled it off a forum
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221115
<flaccid_> mefisto__, it doesn't show the script errors, try installing the packages from the apt-cache with dpkg and see if you get the actual errors
<flaccid_> anyone can post to ubuntu forums :)
<ActionParsnip> isnt there a weird apt-get command like apt-get install -f or something that may help
<flaccid_> ActionParsnip, oh that forum is based on a totally different error as well
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip: I tried that, same errors
<ActionParsnip> flaccid_: bah
<flaccid_> ActionParsnip, thats a fuzzy logic script
<flaccid_> so if we install manually with dpkg it should not supress the error like apt seems to have
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: tried apt-get remove --purge <package name>
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip: same error trying to remove or reinstall
 * flaccid_ waits for dpkg output
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: i'd go with flaccid_ and his dpkg suggestion
<mefisto__> how do I use dpkg to install? dpkg -i /var/lib/dpkg/file.deb ???
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: seems fine to me
<flaccid_> mefisto__, yeah but its in /var/cache/apt i believe
<ActionParsnip> if thats where the deb file is
<ActionParsnip> if in doubt find / -name <stuff>
<flaccid_> im going to upstairs computer
<flaccid_> brb
<mefisto__> pretty much the same error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15780/
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__:  try dpkg-reconfigure -a
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip: did you mean dpkg --configure -a ??
<ActionParsnip> not sure
<ActionParsnip> ive done it a few times before and it fixed stuff
<ActionParsnip> try both (?)
<mefisto__> the one I typed configures unconfigured things (eg, not fully installed packages) but I think dpkg-reconfigure reconfigures everything installed. and it
<mefisto__> and it's taking a while
<icqnumber> what size have kubuntu packges (kubuntu-desktop) ?
<ForgeAus> icq kubuntu-desktop is more a wrapper package, it itself is likely only a matter of k... as for the packages it depends on, I wouldn't know personally
<tzd--> my network is really messed up on my kubuntu hardy i think. Which dirs do i need to backup to keep my applications and their settings if i reinstall kubuntu please?
<ForgeAus> tzd, applications can be anywhere, although for the most part they're somewhere in the /usr part of the directory structure
<icqnumber> oooh i see 641 mb
<ForgeAus> as for settings, they TEND to be under /etc/
<ForgeAus> thats just in general
<mefisto__> tzd--: your home directory has all the app settings. as for the applications, you have to reinstall them. but there is a way to write the list of installed packages to a text file, then use that text file to kind of automate reinstalling what you have now
<tzd--> ForgeAus, ok... I've copied the folders (etc, usr, home) manually to a backup drive so if i then paste them back it should be ok?
<ForgeAus> um most likely tzd, you might have trouble copying links however
<ForgeAus> its better to use a backup program than copy files if links are involved, I can't promise you where they are linked to will be maintained correctly via copying
<tzd--> mefisto__ hmm that sounds quite nice... although i probably haev a lot of rubbish on there as well so... For instance kontact and Kmail. The settings i've specified for accounts, colours and so on, will they all be saved in my home folder?
<apparle> ALSA doesnot work in my computer. But OSS does work. Is there any way I can configure all the packages like KDE etc to use OSS directly (with alternate CD)
<tzd--> ForgeAus ah ok... well I'll jus write down the most important apps and then I'll reinstall them again
<ForgeAus> apparle that probably depends on the applications themselves...
<ForgeAus> tzd, as long as adept/dpkg works you can always reinstall ones from the repositories...
<mefisto__> tzd--: I think you should use apt to reinstall apps, not simply copy files back to /etc or /usr. and yes, all the settings will be in your home dir, so when you reinstall a program, you'll still have things set up the way they are now
<tzd--> mefisto__ ah ok, no worries for a reinstall then :) Will a reinstall solve potential network problems? seems like it's really messed up and a few services might be missing
<mefisto__> tzd--: this is a reason why many people have a separate home partition, so reinstalling is easy. (only the linux install partition is wiped, and the home partition is left intact)
<e_x_treme> sera
<tzd--> mefisto__mmm, so when i reinstall should i specify immediately (during partition) where my home partition is? I already have it on a separate partition
<mefisto__> tzd--: if you already have a separate home partition, you don't need a backup, just linux to the partition where it is now, and then make sure after install the home partition is mounted correctly and it is being used as /home/tzd-username/ (or whatever)
<mefisto__> I'm not sure what the k/ubuntu installer does. maybe someone else remembers?
<tzd--> mefisto__ah ok... well I'm downloading kubuntu now so in a few hours I'm back on my kubuntu machine hopefully :) Thanks for your help!
<mefisto__> tzd--: but your network problems might be settings in your home dir
 * flaccid_ is back
<mefisto__> tzd--: you might want to try creating a new user and log in to that, to test if problems are the same
<tzd--> mefisto__could be but it could also be something else and well I've done a few things a few months back that I'm not too proud of... about a month into the whole Linux experience i was fiddling a bit and most likely messed things up
<mefisto__> flaccid_: don't know if you saw this, but I tried installing with dpkg, and  pretty much the same error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15780/
<rophy> want to convert from ra to mp3 in kubuntu
<mickru> hi, I use kubuntu 8.04 and can't change file type associations. Neither with file properties dialog nor via system settings. Maybe the config file is read only? where are those settings stored?
<flaccid_> mefisto__, so 'import site' failed; use -v for traceback perhaps. i would purge the packages then do an update, upgrade and make sure its all good then optionally attempt to install the pacakges
<flaccid_> mickru, try #kde
<mickru> ok thanks
<flaccid_> np
<nosrednaekim> wow... that kde4.1 daily live is the fastest VM i've ever tried
<frybye> re: hardware compatibility - in wiki found not exact info - considering getting a msi gforce nx8400gs w. 256mb probably ok or?
<frybye> and am I right in thinking this will be a better buy than a gf 7200 that are hardly any cheaper now...?
<frybye> using hardy..
<flaccid_> frybye, nvidia is it? should be ok
<frybye> yes.. it is just that this cheaper kard the 8400 has not been on the market very long...
<flaccid_> if for some reason the gpu id is not in the driver db then you can always use the nvidia beta drivers. the 8400 is in the hardware compat list but right on wiki?
<frybye> ther is a m8400 listed on the wiki hw compat list.. but not specifically this card...
<frybye> is the -M- for m-obile???
<frybye> i am talking about a s-sata for the desktop...?
<frybye> e e e     e-sata i mean...
<frybye> flaccid.. an generally I seem to think that msi is a pretty good manuf - or?
<frybye> seem to have lag here now.. catch you all later... bye
<flaccid_> frybye, 8400 is the chipset or gpu, its supported.. don't worry about matching cards. no idea what sata has to do with video...
 * flaccid_ does get busy often
<flaccid_> frybye, msi are good. but its more personal opinion. for video i tend to towards leadtek or gainward..
<lat> Adept Installer has encountered an error after downloading programs to install. The end of the error message reads: "Konsole needs to have read/write access to the PTY devices." How do I overcome this?
<_Angelus_> guys . why when i hibernate windows xp and boot into kubuntu i don't have internet connection?
<mrksbrd> what is the command to get firefox.....sudo apt-get install.....?
<nosrednaekim> mrksbrd: sudo apt-get install firefox
<nosrednaekim> and if you want firefox 2, firefox-2
<mrksbrd> that didn't work
<mrksbrd> let me try w/ the 2
<nosrednaekim> _Angelus_: it probably locks the NEtwork card
<nosrednaekim> _Angelus_: I'veheard of windows doing that
<_Angelus_> O_o
<_Angelus_> its able to lock the network card?
<whuang> mrksbrd: how about " sudo aptitude update " first
<flaccid_> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<mrksbrd> NOS the 2 worked...ty
<_Angelus_> nosrednaekim: would there be a way to stop win xp from locking the network card?
<nosrednaekim> _Angelus_: IDK... maybe don't hibernate
<_Angelus_> i want to use hibernation
<_Angelus_> its very usefull to me
<mrksbrd> does anyone know if automatix is supported under 8.04
<_Angelus_> my girl plays the sims 2 on windows which is why i  still dual boot
<_Angelus_> and it takes a load of time to load
<_Angelus_> so i let it open and hibernate, boot to linux
<_Angelus_> :p
<flaccid_> !automatix | mrksbrd
<ubottu> mrksbrd: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<lat> I've exited the Adept installer. Is there a way to cause the packages that were downloaded to be installed?
<mrksbrd> ahhh...ty
<flaccid_> lat, install them manually with dpkg
<nosrednaekim> lat: they are cached in /var/cache/apt/archives
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<nosrednaekim> _Angelus_: sim2 requires 3d accel?
<nosrednaekim> hey ActionParsnip
<_Angelus_> yeah
<_Angelus_> it requires a monster computer... to work
<lat> flaccid and nosrednaekim, so go the that directory and install them one at a time? There are many.
<ActionParsnip> _Angelus_: for sims2? the game?
<_Angelus_> yeah
<_Angelus_> :p
<flaccid_> lat, yes because you exited you have to do it manually. you could iinstall alll with one command but that might install things that are not in the list you downloaded.
<_Angelus_> plus the "about 10" expansion packs
<ActionParsnip> _Angelus_: its not that big
<_Angelus_> that it has...
<ActionParsnip> _Angelus_: yeah they take a tonne of storage for the packs
<_Angelus_> yeah
<_Angelus_> plus a bunch of time to load with all expansions
<_Angelus_> i have them all
<lat> flaccid_, ok. Many thanks to you and the others!
<flaccid_> np
<flaccid_> lat, note that if you go back into adept and select what you want to install if its already downloaded it won't download it again..
<lat> flaccid, ok, that is great. That will be much easier.
<clau30> does anyone know how to start bitlbee?
<poison> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<papp> sa parle francais ici?
<SlimeyPete> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<poison> how can i enable SWAT using console?
<poison> morning btw :D
<nosrednaekim> morning
<poison> hi
<nosrednaekim> whats SWAT?
<poison> u can use it to control&admin samba using the browser
<flaccid_> poison, did you try google :)
<poison> flaccid_, yes3
<flaccid_> iirc you have to edit a file then start it
<Pici> !sawat
<ubottu> Factoid sawat not found
<Pici> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<poison> been there
<flaccid_> factoid needs updating sorry poison
<flaccid_> poison, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat
<flaccid_> stdin or another op, need to change !swat to reference primarily https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat
<poison> gonna try dat one
<poison> ty
<flaccid_> np
<flaccid_> if i was an op i could update it :p
<mrksbrd> since automatix is no more what is the easiest way to get all the various codecs?
<nosrednaekim> kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Pici> mrksbrd: install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<flaccid_> !codecs | mrksbrd
<ubottu> mrksbrd: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<flaccid_> nosrednaekim, that won't get all codecs
<mrksbrd> ty
<belzebub> can someone help me get minefield to start on linux?
<belzebub> i get Cannot find mozilla runtime directory. Exiting.
<flaccid_> its the extras plus medibuntu plus at least one more thing to get most of them
<flaccid_> belzebub, did you google?
<The_ManU_212> hi
<The_ManU_212> i wanted to know if all my devices are ok or if there went something wrong with fsck
<The_ManU_212> http://pastebin.com/m1de93f68
<belzebub> flaccid_: yeah, and i read what u sent me, it diesn't work
<The_ManU_212> perhaps FAT32 partition and /dev/sdb3?
<flaccid_> !doesntwork | belzebub
<ubottu> belzebub: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<belzebub> doesnt
<The_ManU_212> and waht is wrong?
<flaccid_> The_ManU_212, most likely all is well. i've had that behaviour before myself
<belzebub> i moved firefox to /usr/local firefox and created a symbolic link to firefox in /usr/local/bin
<The_ManU_212> flaccid_ so you get also this error 1?
<belzebub> but still gives me same error when i start it
<flaccid_> The_ManU_212, have in the past
<flaccid_> belzebub, i don't remember let alone what the error is..
<flaccid_> sorry what is minefield?
<The_ManU_212> flaccid_ and why did it stop?
<leon> hey leute
<flaccid_> The_ManU_212, i couldn't work it out. there was nothing wrong but did liek what yours did. no reason for an exit but it did
<belzebub> minefeield is firefox3
<flaccid_> belzebub, i don't recall telling you to do that.
<flaccid_> belzebub, are you using packages or from source?
<The_ManU_212> flaccid_ but /dev/sdb3 should be a reason for exit isnt it and is 3.3% non-contigous not too much?
<belzebub> u gave me a link to a webpage that talked about the error and that what it sais to do
<poison> flaccid_, seems i dont have xinetd.d at all
<flaccid_> poison, need to install it as per the wiki page
<flaccid_> belzebub, dpkg -l | grep firefox please
<flaccid_> The_ManU_212, why should sdb3 be a reason sorry? 3.3 is fine
<flaccid_> oh because its fat? yeah you are right that could be the reason and likely the same reason for me in the past
<belzebub> flaccid_: this is the downloaded package, not from repos,
<flaccid_> belzebub, we don't really support that here. you could try #firefox
<flaccid_> belzebub, downloaded from where sorry?
<belzebub> flaccid_: i'm there already
<The_ManU_212> flaccid_: what for a figure of non-contigous could be worring?
<shane2peru> quick question, how do I get things to start on login like conky?
<shane2peru> I'm sure there is a simple way, I just don't know what it is :)
<flaccid_> The_ManU_212, i couldn't really say. but i'd be worried myself it it went over 10
<nosrednaekim> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<flaccid_> !autostart | shane2peru
<ubottu> shane2peru: please see above
<shane2peru> flaccid nosrednaekim thanks :)
<The_ManU_212> flaccid_ ok thx, but /dev/sdb3 is ext3
<flaccid_> belzebub, which package is it, i wouldn't mind trying... any reason not to use repos? because its old?
<navetz> what is a good way to benchmark your system?
<nosrednaekim> !benchmark
<ubottu> Factoid benchmark not found
<flaccid_> The_ManU_212, yeah ext3 doesn't need defrag
<flaccid_> !defrag > The_ManU_212
<poison> flaccid_, worked!! thanks alot
<belzebub> flaccid_: well, i don't use the one from repos because i update everyday to the daily build and the update is disabled
<The_ManU_212> flaccid_ so you thing this exit status one could be reason of FAT32 and has no relation to /dev/sdb3, even ts below of /dev/sdb3
<The_ManU_212> and what could be the reason of wrong clusters, with auto-correcting, allw ent fine i think?
<flaccid_> The_ManU_212, i have no idea why sorry..
<flaccid_> belzebub, are you on 32 or 64 bit?
<belzebub> flaccid_: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk/  ...second link from the top, is what im using
<shane2peru> ok, one more, I started with a gnome install and then installed Kubuntu-desktop, now everytime I boot into kde the Gnome desktop search program (I forget it's name) starts up and is in the icon tray, how do I get rid of that?
<belzebub> flaccid_: 32bit
<flaccid_> shane2peru, either close the program then logout then in or disable sessions
<belzebub> flaccid_: i mean second file, third link
<flaccid_> shane2peru, (unless autostart or something is calling it explicitly)
<shane2peru> flaccid_ I'm not sure where to find it, it automatically starts up, and I didn't set it to do that. :)  So somewhere something is calling it.
<shane2peru> flaccid_: I'm not sure where to find it in KDE, in Gnome I know exactly where to disable it. :)
<flaccid_> belzebub, only problem is im not at home atm on ubuntu im on windows eek. i can test then but yeah google aint helping much you are right..
<flaccid_> shane2peru, i gave you the required instructions..
<shane2peru> flaccid_  Ahh, Tracker is the name of that prog,
<shane2peru> flaccid_ I don't understand this "either close the program then logout then in or disable sessions"
<belzebub> flaccid_: alright, don't worry about it, thank you
<shane2peru> flaccid_:  the close the program is fine, logout ok, disable sessions?
<flaccid_> shane2peru, kde uses sessions so it opens programs you had open from last login so if you kill the program then logout and it STILL re-appears, something else is calling it and not sessions..
<shane2peru> flaccid_ ok something is calling it then, because I never opened it. :)
<shane2peru> flaccid_ I'll figure it out, I thought there was a simple answer. thanks
<flaccid_> shane2peru, look in ~/.kde/Autostart
<flaccid_> shane2peru, and ask gnome/ubuntu people what could be doing it
<flaccid_> shane2peru, i also did give a simple answer :) we are working with something that is not simple anyway
<shane2peru> flaccid_ yeah I looked there, just found several places it starts with mlocate trackerd :)
<shane2peru> flaccid_ ha ha, yeah, I like to know the inner workings :)
<shane2peru> flaccid_ it is in /etc/xdg/autostart   /usr/share/autostart/
<shane2peru> flaccid_ thanks for the help, I think that should fix it, course I probably won't log out or reboot for a few days
<shane2peru> so I won't know for a while
<flaccid_> shane2peru, oh yeah. the freedesktop global standard. how did i forget. thanks for reminding me!
<shane2peru> flaccid_ ha ha, I don't know nothing about that, lol.    ok, be back later
<flaccid_> but how it got to global share is something that shouldn't have happend
<flaccid_> cool catchya
<flaccid_> wb jono
<jono> hey flaccid_
<flaccid_> hows it going?
<flaccid_> community manager i said hi!
<shane2peru> flaccid_: ok, back, which is the global share?
<shane2peru> flaccid_ oh, wait, probably the /usr/share/autostart lol
<flaccid_> yeah i always forget about them /usr/share .desktop entires because DEs take over the desktop..
<shane2peru> flaccid_ right
<josa> i finally figured the qdbus thing for Yakuake, thanks
<SPAZZZ> http://www.FakeMagazineCover.com - Upload photo to fake magazine cover templates
<SPAZZZ> http://www.SillyWebcam.com - Play with webcam online (games, take pics, effects)
<SPAZZZ> http://www.Is-A-Jerk.com - Random Insults/Anon Email
<SPAZZZ> http://www.VirtualHolyBible.com - Holy Bible, online version
<Pici> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<genii> !ops SPAZZZ
<ubottu> Factoid ops spazzz not found
<SPAZZZ> http://www.ScrapbookGenerator.com - Make free online digital scrapbook pages
<SPAZZZ> http://www.WHAK.com - W>H.A.K. Comedy Radio
<genii> bah I always forget the syntax
<Pici> grr
<genii> Pici: I agree
<lparry> does anyone know a specific date to the release of the kde 4.1 beta binaries?
<lparry> supposibly it was going to be for today
<jpds> genii: it's !o.ps | $nick
<flaccid_> josa, show me! i aint be able to access dcop/dbus because im not at home!
<josa> qdbus org.kde.yakuake /yakuake/sessions runCommand
<josa> simple as that
<flaccid_> lparry, won't be until at least intrepid i hear and help in #kubuntu-kde4
<flaccid_> thats not simple
<SteamMachine> Hi all
<lparry> flaccid_: humm, there was something on planet kde
<SteamMachine> I have a logitech (something something) webcam and I assumed I'd be able to plug and play
<SteamMachine> but no.
<flaccid_> josa, hey where did you find that mate? its like yakuake.kde.org backwards which must be authoritive namespace
<SteamMachine> Any idea how to get this webcam working?
<flaccid_> !webcam | SteamMachine
<ubottu> SteamMachine: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<flaccid_> SteamMachine, you are luck if its supported.
<josa> i wrote qdbus on terminal... there it shows the options
<josa> like qdbus org.kde.yakuake shows yakuakes options tec
<flaccid_> josa, sweet. yeah i can't do it because im on ssh and it needs actuall screen 0 access to the display etc.. :( will check it out when i get home thanks
<josa> np
<flaccid_> thats cool but. dbus is taking over dcop and i have yet to use it much at all
<josa> well, im new so i have yet to use anything ;)
<flaccid_> josa, for new you are going awesome. you helped me with something i've wanted to know !
<josa> yeah.. im a stubborn bastard.. i wont give up until i find a fix
<SteamMachine> flaccid_: I think it's supported... but I'm not sure, because I can't remember what kind of cam it is exactly
<flaccid_> SteamMachine, check the list on that page
<flaccid_> josa, thats what i like to hear!! and thanks for letting us know/reporting back :)
<josa> nice to hear i could help
<aaroncampbell> I know there are plenty of apps that add a nice GUI to diff (meld, kompare, etc).  Are there any that just color code a .diff file nicely like trac does?
<SteamMachine> flaccid_: uhh
<SteamMachine> how is that going to help if I don't know what kind of camera it is?
<flaccid_> aaroncampbell, kdiff / kdiff3
<flaccid_> SteamMachine, you can check lsusb for the chip/hex code
<trappist> aaroncampbell: apt-cache show colordiff
<trappist> !info colordiff
<ubottu> colordiff (source: colordiff): tool to colorize 'diff' output. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-2 (hardy), package size 11 kB, installed size 104 kB
<SteamMachine> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:08f6 Logitech, Inc. ?
<flaccid_> SteamMachine, yep and then need to check if that hex code is in the list
<aaroncampbell> flaccid_: seems like it can compare files, but not just show a diff as color coded...shows my diff and compares it to nothing...shows all lines as added and same color
<SteamMachine> yes, it is.
<flaccid_> aaroncampbell, there might be something you need to do as well. i dont know it that well. the #kde guys should be able to help out i reckon
<flaccid_> SteamMachine, can you provide me a link back to that (sorry to be lazy im on windows)
<SteamMachine> http://www.quickcamteam.net/hcl/linux/logitech-webcams
<Djoefer> what would be a very good opensource irc client for ubuntu ? where you can define actions & shortcuts (eg automaticaly register when logging on, automatic nickchange, etc)
<flaccid_> SteamMachine, thats logitech's website not the ubuntu wiki and it doesn't look like its supported
<flaccid_> Djoefer, xchat or konversation
<SteamMachine> Waaaah *cries*
<Djoefer> hehe im on konversation now
<flaccid_> SteamMachine, i will double check
<flaccid_> Djoefer, start scripting then :)
<trappist> Djoefer: I've tried most of em, and now I've been using irssi for years
<flaccid_> SteamMachine, did you try camorama or xawtv just by chance?
<trappist> Djoefer: it's a console client, but (other than clickiness) it has just about every feature you could think of
<SteamMachine> flaccid_: camorama says it couldn't connect to video device
<Djoefer> trappist: ill have a look at it
<Djoefer> flaccid_: ill try to find the scripting ;)
<flaccid_> trappist, pretty sure you can hook up tcl as well, but hey i could be wrong. verify in #konversation if someone here can't sorry
<flaccid_> SteamMachine, you can make it work but most likely have to compile the driver. people have had success here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-228081.html
<aaroncampbell> trappist: I tried colordiff, and it seems like it too can only compare files and color the differences.  I want to color code a diff file that I already have (and I do NOT have the files that were used to generate it)
<SteamMachine> flaccid_:  thanks
 * flaccid_ going in 5mins
<flaccid_> np SteamMachine
<belzebub> what's the best app for searching files?
<flaccid_> um. not sure on the desktop but grep is good for cli. anyone know if strigi searches files?
<flaccid_> sorry searching for files or searching in files?
<belzebub> for files
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jill_> hi to all
<flaccid_> belzebub, use strigi from the menu
<jill_> where the russian locale on firefox 2.0.0.6 is located?
<flaccid_> ok im off for now cia0skis
<frybye> hi - someone tells me that it can sometimes take acronis true image 15+ minutes to resolve the local network computers before one can get an image on the other pc .. this right??
<frybye> i have just screwed my installation of ku-8.04 by switching off the pc during a boot sequence...
<frybye> stupid i know...
<jill_> Why i have a "http://wiki.mozilla.ru/index.php/%D0%A0%D1%83%D1%81%D08%D1%84%D08%D0A%D00%D1%86%D08%D1%8F%20Firefox%201.5%20%D08%20%D02%D1%8B%D1%88%D05" insterd of normal link in firefox under kubuntu?
<genii> frybye: What error/symptom is happening?
<SteamMachine> chown: cannot access `/root/Desktop/easycam': No such file or directory - easycam gave this error
<frybye> nothing - I select /network/computers near me - and nothing happens.. a pal once told me this can just take ages..
<SteamMachine> i'm not sure what that means though
<frybye> have booted from the acronis recovery cd...
<genii> SteamMachine: You are logging on as root for some reason?
<frybye> and gone thru the selections to the point where one needs to say which backup archive to usw..
<frybye> and it just has not shown the other pc on my home net..
<frybye> it is opened for shareing... the backup directory i mean...
<frybye> jill - you need to go to settings/fonts/ other extended settings - other languages.. or...?
<genii> frybye: When you just try to boot to the hd of the messed up install what happens?
<frybye> (that is they way it looks on f-fox3 rc1 in windows at least...
<jeremy__> i had ubuntu/gnome installed, and i just installed kubuntu... but 1) grub no longer had a cursor (i was still able to scroll and make selection, i just couldn't see what was highlighted) and 2) i can't log into kde. when i try i just log into gnome.  the shutdown button doesn't give me the normal options either. i don't have turn off or reset
<SteamMachine> genii: I thought I needed to, it seemed to not work without root permission
<frybye> it only has us english and does not let me change or install any other languages...
<frybye> which means it took me a while to figure out why i couldnt login (z and y reversed etc..)
<genii> SteamMachine: Thats whats sudo is for
<jill_> i installing ru locale... but cant fix link adresses.. it is works, but looks like error
<Daisuke_Ido> mornin' Doc Dubya
<frybye> genii: any idea how I can -encourage- acronis to resolve the net??
<genii> frybye: Nope. I don't use it. Probably better to ask somewhere more specific to that app though than in here
<frybye> i will try booting it again i think..
<savetheWorld> Hi all - i unthinkingly tried to use cpan the other day (for of habit) and it seems to have messed up my perl installation.  Can anyone suggest what steps I should take with apt-(get cache etc) to fix it?
<yuri_> hola, ci sono utenti italiani??
<emilsedgh> !it | yuri_
<ubottu> yuri_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jeremy__> what would cause the cursor bar to dissapear on grub?
<genii> savetheWorld: PErhaps      sudo apt-get install --reinstall perl
<savetheWorld> genii: thank you. i will try that.
<yuri_> solo una domanda qual è la porta di #ubuntu-it per favore
<frybye> genii: acronis seems to be working now.. will see if it makes some more progress soon...
<genii> frybye: Good, seems like some kind of progress
<genii> jill_: Have you tried:    sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales                      ?
<frybye> now I have got to the point where it is showing "current operation progress.." but nothing to be seen so far.. we shall see.. heheh
<frybye> the thing that bugs me a bit is that there seems to be no h-disk activity.. hmmm
<frybye> ah - just started...
<frybye> "speak of the devil.. heheh!"
<jeremy__> wow... my monitor is totally flashing green
<genii> SteamMachine: So, are you logged on as a regular user right now, or root?
<frybye> I can only reccomend acronis true image 11 -it has saved my bacon so many times already...
<frybye> dont let it do that for too long jeremy
<jeremy__> er... how do i prevent it from doing this?
<SteamMachine> regular user
<nosrednaekim> jeremy__: is it a hardware issue?
<frybye> not sure what you were doing - but perhaps shutdown and re-start??
<nosrednaekim> is the monitor plugged in correctly?
<jeremy__> it should be. it was working fine a few minutes ago. i'll try booting into windows and see how that looks
<frybye> nosrednaekim: I have heard that one should not let a monitor go crazy for long to avoid frying the g-card.. or...?
<jeremy__> i'll let synaptic finish its thang first
<genii> SteamMachine: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyCam has fairly comprehensive instructions on how to install the application you are having difficulty with
<Georgij> hello i inputed a cd and it aint workingg help me
<Georgij> i burned windows xp on a cd
<Georgij> and it aint working
<Georgij> help me
<josa> reminds me of...
<frybye> even if you burnt it the right way - perhaps burnt too fast for a good image..
<Pici> Georgij: This channel is only for Kubuntu support, if you need Windows help , please join ##windows
<Georgij> i dont think windows can  help me
<Georgij> since i burned it on kubuntu
<frybye> Georgij - clever answer hehehe
<Georgij> hehe
<genii> Georgij: A few things out of place here. 1-You're of course not supposed to admit you are making copies of your Windows cds 2-This channel is for Kubuntu and not Windows
<belzebub> hoe do i delete a folder with files in it, command
<frybye> Georgij: like I say - burnt too fast or???
<Georgij> I took automatic
<genii> Pici: Sorry for repeat, had already typed out most of it ;)
<Pici> genii: apology accepted
<BluesKaj> Georgij, makes no difference if you burned it on solaris or any other OS , you should ask in ##windows
<Georgij> why
<Georgij> I dont thrust those bastards because I burned an image
<frybye> Georgij: cos this is a # specifically for kubuntu stuff and you are asking basically windows stuff.. that is the argument...
<SteamMachine> genii
<SteamMachine> I installed it already
<Georgij> Its not Windows
<SteamMachine> it didn't help
<Georgij> Ok i say like this
<Georgij> I burned a ISO and my CD aint working
<Georgij> when i insert it it wont display
<Pici> Georgij: The people in ##windows are familiar with Linux as well, we're not going to be able to help you here with Windows problems, end of story.
<belzebub> i guess they don't support pirated windows here
<Georgij> Ill repeat my question
<belzebub> lolz
<Georgij> I burned an Iso and it aint showing up when I insert the cd it is like it doesnt exist
<Georgij> this has nothing to do with windows
<xsacha> hey guys! received my kubuntu cd in the mail today. thanks!
<BluesKaj> Georgij, do you have your BIOS boot sequence set up to look at the cdrom first ?
<frybye> Georgij: see my pm pal...!!!
<jeremy__> wow that sucks. one of my monitors just decided to turn bright green
<frybye> jeremy__: dont overdoo it with that thing imho...
<belzebub> jeremy__: u have dual monitors an dusing ati card?
<Georgij> fryebye I hate people who uses windows they have 0 knowledge so I wont ask them
<Georgij> I only use it to play games
<jeremy__> no, i had just 1 monitor set up becuase i was having problems with dual monitors. but i have a second one that i just swapped in right now
<Pici> Georgij: Are you trying to install Windows?
<trappist> Georgij: I burn all my cds like so and never have a problem: sudo cdrecord -dao -speed=24 filename.iso
<jeremy__> it looks like my backlight is going out
<frybye> Georgij: all changes nothing on my theory that u burnt it too f a s t!!!!
<Georgij> I know how to install it
<Georgij> should I reburn it then?
<jeremy__> fail... it was a christmas present
<belzebub> jeremy__: what video card?
<trappist> Georgij: might have to edit /etc/default/cdrecord with the default device
<Pici> Georgij: I'm not sure what the problem is then....
<jeremy__> ati x1950 pro agp
<belzebub> jeremy__: well, i can tell you that similar thing happened to me, but ...linux broke my video card, not the monitor, try the second port and see if it is still green
<nacer> do  you think i can install kubuntu kde4 package on a ubuntu without crash about my version ?
<jeremy__> belzebub did i mention i plugged in a second monitor and it's working perfectly?
<belzebub> jeremy__: in the same port?
<jhutchins_wk> belzebub:
<jeremy__> belzebub: yeah, i put it into the same port
<belzebub> jeremy__: ok, i gues sit's the monitor then
<jill_> i have a kubuntu 710, can i use wine there?
<Georgij> Which one should I use to burn?
<jeremy__> and does a bright green screen indicate a backlight going bad?
<USMarine> i'd rather have wine in a glass
<Georgij> .img or .ccd?
<Georgij> or .sub
<Georgij> ?
<USMarine> jeremy__ could be
<jill_> guys, give me a apt command to download wine please
<USMarine> apt-get install wine
<jill_> usmarine thanks
<jill_> usmarine, it doesnt works
<genii> jill_: Remember sudo
<pim> of course :p
<jill_> i am
<USMarine> sudo apt-get install wine
<pim> sudo apt-get install wine
<jill_> i know but it doesnt works anyway
<tempest> why not ?
<USMarine> what's the message
<genii> jill_: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install wine
<USMarine> you have to allow 3rd party repositories i believe
<jill_> it writes ot terminal - couldnt find package wine
<genii> !info wine
<jill_> i have kubuntu710
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.59-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 11455 kB, installed size 53620 kB
<genii> enable universe
<jill_> how?
<pim> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<pim> that explains how to do it
<jill_> okay
<genii> Thanks pim
<frybye> genii: the image has worked... yipeee... (just have to install g-earth again now.. hmmm...)
<tzd> what's that called again for the truetype fonts, the package? Need to get my fonts straight :)
<genii> frybye: Glad yer back up and running
<genii> tzd: msttcorefonts and ttf-liberation
<tempest> I have a question.  there is a folder in trash that I can't get rid of  It gives me an error message that it can't find the file
<tzd> genii: good stuff, thanks!
<genii> tzd: np
<tempest> the question was :  is there a way to fix it ?   sorry about cutting myself off
<jill_> deb of wine needs binfmt-support, where can i get it?
<pim> sudo apt-get binfmt-support
<jill_> okay
<pim> jill_ use apt-cache search <something> to search for things
<jill_> incorrect operation
<josemanuel> hi! i have installed kubuntu in my laptop but when i install nvidia drivers..my screen resolution change to 1900x1200. how change to 1440x900?
<USMarine> right click on desktop
<josemanuel> ok
<USMarine> properties or something
<nosrednaekim> what? thats not going to do anything
<josemanuel> yes..but
<nosrednaekim> josemanuel: systemsettings->monitor and resolution
<BluesKaj> USMarine, "or something" doesn't cut it ..we have ppl depending on the right advice
<USMarine> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<genii> tempest: rm ~/.local/share/Trash/info/*
<josemanuel> in this window i cant change the resolution
<josemanuel> only see 1900x1200
<nosrednaekim> you can't lower the slider?
<nosrednaekim> USMarine: that no-longer works anymore
<tempest> thank you genii
<genii> tempest: np
<BluesKaj> josemanuel, open system settings/monitor&display/hardware/admin mode
<josemanuel> ok
<BluesKaj> josemanuel, configure your graphics card and your monitor
<josemanuel> but. i have a laptop and i dont know the monitor
<josemanuel> i have a dell inspiron 1720
<nosrednaekim> josemanuel: just put in a generic LCD of your resolution
<nosrednaekim> *select.. not put in
<USMarine> yeah, through system settings seems to work
<BluesKaj> config the graphics card if you know which make and model
<BluesKaj> too many cooks here
<josemanuel> nvidia 8600m gt
<jill_> wine 0.9.59 is it good?
<BluesKaj> ok josemanuel, look for it in the configure list
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: not enough soups... so to speak :P
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, well, we don't want confusion
<jill_> oh, it works... THANKS guys.. in the second times you are helping me.. thanks.
<kurohyou> hi guys, does anybody know how i copy the content of a directory to a textfile?
<Pensacola> ls > dir.txt should work
<USMarine> hmm
<USMarine> ls > textfile
<USMarine> ls >> textfile
<malro> bonjour
<kurohyou> thnx, i was fooling around with cat, but that's for merging things, forget it was so simpel
<USMarine> !fr | malro
<ubottu> malro: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<malro> thanks for info
<reese> hi! when I try to upgrade from the alternate cd, it gives me an "Error authenticating some packages", and it lists a lot of packages. I'm on a 7.1
<tzd> flaccid: what was the name of your fw for your router again? Will go for that one instead i think
 * flaccid is back at home on a real S
<flaccid> OS even
<flaccid> tzd: dd-wrt
<tzd> flaccid: ah thanks
<USMarine> dd-wrt v24
<flaccid> i believe it works with these models, just check. i was yet to flash it on the one at my g/f place, but i use it at home here on the linksys wrt54g
<USMarine> check supported hardware page
<tzd> def. will do :)
<USMarine> if you have the default linksys firmware
<tzd> how do i get rid of my current custom fw by the way?
<USMarine> you have to update to the "mini" version first
<USMarine> then you can go to standard
<tzd> i've got an asus router
<flaccid> tzd: you don't want to get rid of it, you want to replace it.
<tzd> flaccid: ok, then I should be able to just overwrite it right?
<flaccid> which model exactly was it
<tzd> WL-500gP
<tzd> p as in premium
<USMarine> it's supported
<flaccid> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Asus_WL-500g_Deluxe
<USMarine> how big is your flash memory?
<tzd> sweet :) I suppose all open standards have the same stuff such as ftp servers, torrent clients etc?
<tzd> 32mb USMarine
<tzd> thanks flaccid
<belzebub> u sure? i think thats ram
<USMarine> that's the ram
<USMarine> not flash
<belzebub> 8mb flash maybe
<USMarine> yeah
<USMarine> might be 8
<USMarine> he can use the mega version
<tzd> oh ok... hmm how do i find out the amount of flash then? :)
<flaccid> tzd: and comments on this model on main install page too http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Installation
<flaccid> lol there is a mega version? i use the vpn version atm
<USMarine> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Supported_Devices
<USMarine> yep
<USMarine> but only for 8mb+ devices
<tzd> will install vmware first but as soon as i've done that i'll head for this fw thing :)
<flaccid> they seem to use the std generic for your asus model on that wiki tzd..
<USMarine> http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=12&l2=43&l3=0&model=1121&modelmenu=1
<USMarine> this one?
<tzd> USMarine: yes that's the one :) version 1... not v2
<flaccid> ooo premo hehe
<philsf> hello, does anybody know of a script to import/export kmail filters to procmail or maildrop?
<USMarine> tzd you can have the mega firmware then
<USMarine> standard+vpn+voip
<flaccid> that would make it a mega premium
<tzd> USMarine: ah that's good right? sounds cool :)
<flaccid> what do you get with the voip ?
<flaccid> ^^ bad joke on my behalf there
<USMarine> just hard reset before and after flashing
<tzd> what's included in "standard"? webserver, ftpserver, torrent, upnp mediaserver?
<USMarine> LMAO
<tzd> which version is dd-wrt at now?
<amerigo> ! WEB
<ubottu> Factoid web not found
<amerigo> ! web
<USMarine> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Installation#Asus_WL500G_Premium
<amerigo> ! site
<ubottu> Factoid site not found
<reese> what's the kde equivalent of System/Administration/Software Sources?
<amerigo> ! program
<ubottu> Factoid program not found
<amerigo> ! programm
<ubottu> Factoid programm not found
<USMarine> reese ADEPT
<amerigo> ! games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<achille_> hi "sudo apt-get install skype" install nothing to my kubuntu what is the dépot i need ?
<amerigo> ! software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<USMarine> deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<USMarine> or achille_ http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu
<achille_> thx
<mefisto__> or medibuntu repos
<Bauldrick> I'm trying to mount a PS2 drive on my box; sudo fdisk -l shows it but reads Disk /dev/sda doesn't contain a valid partition table
<USMarine> you have to known the partition type
<Dr_willis> Play station 2? I thought those were some special format also.
<reese> found it, thanks
<shane2peru> does anyone know of a way to import my tomboy notes into knotes?
<sgraham> hey guys...i got this problem with kdm.  When i log in it just restarts kdm.
<sgraham> i think i have narrowed it down to a bad resolution size for the screen that displays the processes its loading
<sgraham> im just not sure where to adjust that?
<Georgij> Hello I need help with G parted
<Georgij> When I install Windows as dual boot then I have to make another partition right?
<Georgij> How can I make split my harddrive into 2 partitions?
<flaccid> sgraham: create a test user first or rename your kde dir and login to test fresh kde profile
<Georgij> ?
<flaccid> Georgij: the installer can do it
<Georgij> no
<flaccid> i don't know the state of your disk(s)
<Georgij> I have 2 disks
<Georgij> At the other disk I have my files and the other I have Ubuntu installed
<Georgij> But I want to have windows installed at the same disk
<Georgij> as ubunutu
<rophy> guys ..i have a tv-out on an ATI card and i dunno how to make it work
<flaccid> yes and is there unallocated space on the disk you want put the other os on?
<Georgij> no
<Georgij> there is none
<Georgij> But with gparted
<Georgij> I can make unallocated space
<flaccid> is there free space on one of the filesystems to shrink?
<Georgij> I have 60gb
<blackflag> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Georgij> 160
<Georgij> 160gb
<rophy> i have a tv-out on an ATI card and i dunno how to make it work
<Georgij> i want to split it to 80gb in each partition
<flaccid> Georgij: what type of fs is it that you have to shrink?
<rophy> i have a tv-out on an ATI card and i dunno how to make it work
<Georgij> ext3
<flaccid> to make room for windows?
<sgraham> flaccid: ya we tried thatthe other day.
<Georgij> Filesystem ext3 size 160gb
<mefisto__> rophy: have you searched google for your particular ati card + tvout + ubuntu ?
<rophy> no i didnt
<sgraham> no worky, i think its the screen that is displayed before any user info is grabed..its like the intermittant screen between the login and the user account being accessed
<sgraham> that make any sence?
<sgraham> the werid part is that gdm works fine
<flaccid> sgraham: must be kdm or something
<Georgij> so u cant help me or what?
<mefisto__> rophy: unless you happen to have the same ati card as me (Radeon 9200), that's all I can suggest
<flaccid> Georgij: trying to remember what you can do with ext3
<shane2peru> does anyone know how to transfer my tomboy notes to knotes?
<Greendingbat> hi
<rophy> i have ati radeon but it's 7 smthng
<Greendingbat> im kinda new to kubuntu, and i need some help with installing a web browser i just downloaded
<flaccid> Georgij: you might need to do it manually like this: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_resizing_ext3_partitions
<mefisto__> rophy: lspci should list your ati card (and other stuff)
<rophy> mefisto__: and what's the Ispci
<flaccid> Georgij: actually see comments on the bottom there
<mefisto__> rophy: "lspci" is a command, type it in konsole
<rophy> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<rophy> mefisto__:VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<roodog> Greendingbat, what browser do you have?
<Greendingbat> i am trying to install Flock
<jhutchins_wk> Greendingbat: Generally it's better to use the package managers to install software rather than manually downloading and installing things.
<jhutchins_wk> !find flock
<ubottu> Found: libfile-flock-perl
<Greendingbat> oh
<Greendingbat> there it si
<Greendingbat> is*
<Greendingbat> sweet
<Greendingbat> so, sudo apt-get install libfile-flock?
<Greendingbat> or something of that nature?
<Xbehave> !identify
<ubottu> You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<Xbehave> how do i get an identity?
<llutz> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Xbehave> Greendingbat: i dont think that is flock
<jhutchins_wk> Greendingbat: That's not the web browser, that's something else.
<Greendingbat> what?
<Greendingbat> http://flock.com/
<Greendingbat> it's a webbrowser
<Xbehave> flock is the firefox based browser right?
<Greendingbat> yeah
<jhutchins_wk> Greendingbat: Given that we don't appear to have a flock package available, you're probably best off finding their install instructions.
<Greendingbat> k, i'll try that
<Greendingbat> hey, how do i get java?
<mefisto__> Greendingbat: http://www.getdeb.net/app/Flock
<Greendingbat> i tried sudo apt-get install java
<Greendingbat> it didn't work
<Xbehave> install firefox3  gnome support, then get their package and if its a deb just install it, if its a tar you can unpack it to opt, then link stuff manually
<Xbehave> disrigard my that just install the deb above
<Greendingbat> nm, i think it'd just be easier to get firefox
<Greendingbat> wait
<Greendingbat> i have the deb
<Greendingbat> i think
<mefisto__> Greendingbat: for java, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Greendingbat> ah
<Greendingbat> thanks
<Greendingbat> should i open or save this deb file?
<Xbehave> save
<mefisto__> Greendingbat: save it, then open it
<Greendingbat> k
<Greendingbat> im getting used to linux still
<Greendingbat> it's pretty cool
<Greendingbat> im running kubuntu 8.04 in a VM
<mefisto__> Greendingbat: apt-cache search "search term"    will list packages that match your search term
<mefisto__> Greendingbat: then you can "sudo apt-get install package-name" whatever it is you want
<jhutchins_wk> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<tyler_> hey does kubuntu cd include a live cd.....and if it does how do i access that from the cd?
<jhutchins_wk> tyler_: The standard CD should be a bootable live CD.
<tyler_> i think it was the one a few days before the final release
<tyler_> it was like the final beta
<jhutchins_wk> tyler_: Put it in drive, reboot, enable boot-to-cd in BIOS, continue boot.
<Muzer> hi
<Greendingbat> sorry, just came back, what's this about java?
<Muzer> In the latest kubuntu I have a problem with rejoystick
<Muzer> The error I get:
<Muzer> (!) DirectFB/FBDev: Use 'fbdev' option or set FRAMEBUFFER environment variable.
<Muzer> (!) DirectFB/FBDev: Use 'fbdev' option or set FRAMEBUFFER environment variable.
<Muzer> whoops
<ubu84> ciao
<Muzer> (!) DirectFB/FBDev: Error opening framebuffer device!
<tyler_> from the live cd how do i access my hard drive
<Muzer> Also, I can't even get qjoypad to install
<tyler_> i need to edit my fstab
<Fyl0n> anyone for audacious support?
<mefisto__> tyler_: you need to mount the partition. eg, "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" will mount sda1 partition to the /mnt directory
<Fyl0n> nm
<jhutchins_wk> DO NOT MOUNT TO /MNT on a live CD.
<tyler_> to late
<tyler_> how do i change to the drive after i mount it
<tyler_> like cd so i can access ect/fstab
<jhutchins_wk> It might not kill kubuntu, but it's generally a bad idea, there are things already mounted within /mnt on most lvie CDs.
<jhutchins_wk> tyler_: cd
<emilsedgh> DONT SHOUT jhutchins_wk!
<tyler_> cd what
<tyler_> cd /dev/sda1?
<_Shade_> i have linksys wusb56gc wifi adapter. I have some problems on getting it work in adhoc mode
<mefisto__> tyler_: cd /mnt/etc/
<jhutchins_wk> tyler_: cd /path/you/specified/to/mount
<Greendingbat> emilsedgh: he was trying to stress a point
<_Shade_> what should i do to get it working?
<Greendingbat> he wasn't mad at anyone
<georgelot> hello everyone!!!
<georgelot> i need help on vostro 1700 with kubuntu, please!
<jimmy51vinsky> my usb drive is booting using syslinux, but i have to manually enter the kernel image line each time.  it doesn't appear that syslinux.cfg is being read.  what do i need to do to make sure syslinux reads and uses my cfg file?
<pim> what would be a good calculator program to install?
<llutz> pim speedcrunch
<mefisto__> speedcrunch is installed by default, isn't it?
<Greendingbat> yeah
<Greendingbat> it is
<pim> ok
<llutz> pim or kcalc
<Greendingbat> which is kinda funny that they include two
<llutz> one more ubuntu'ism
<mefisto__> they are two different styles of calculator, though
<Greendingbat> yeah
<pim> ok thanks
<Greendingbat> speedcrunch is faster, but not as good
<Greendingbat> as in, it doesn't have as many features
<Greendingbat> hey, how do i get a .deb file to install
<mefisto__> Greendingbat: really? I haven't noticed
<llutz> mefisto__: so you mean they should inlcude kwriter, abiword and some more wordprocessors, because the are "different styles"? ;)
<mefisto__> Greendingbat: double-click should open gdebi, which installs the .deb
<Greendingbat> llutz: no, i don't think he means that
<Greendingbat> he was just stating something
<mefisto__> llutz: if wordprocessors were as trivial (size-wise) as calculator programs, they probably would
<mefisto__> dunno how different those word processors are though
<Greendingbat> yeah, dclicking opens up the package installer, but when i click install package, it starts working, but then nothing happens
<Greendingbat> in fact, it opens up the package installer again
<Greendingbat> which then dissapears
<mefisto__> Greendingbat: I think "sudo dpkg -i package.deb" will install it too
<Greendingbat> it didn't work
<Greendingbat> Player 1 E: 3 S: 26 A: 46    1    1
<Greendingbat> Player 2 E: 2 S: 32 A: 46    3
<Greendingbat> whoops
<Greendingbat> sorry
<Greendingbat> wrong paste
<Greendingbat> sudo: dpkg-i: command not found
<Greendingbat> that's the error i get
<llutz> dpkg -i   with space
<Greendingbat> ah thanks
<Greendingbat> great
<Greendingbat> now there's an error with the package itself
<llutz> paste it to !pastebin
<llutz> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Muzer> how do you "set the $FRAMEBUFFER environment variable"
<Muzer> I know how to set it
<Muzer> what do you set it too?
<advanced> hi
<advanced> i have some problem
<advanced> is here anyone ? who can me help ? :)
<llutz> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<achille_> advanced: never who can ask the question !
<advanced> ok :-D
<advanced> I have problem with flash videos....sound with flash videos doesnt work
<advanced> who can me help ?
<Greendingbat> i think you mean "who can help me?"
<_Shade_> what packages do i need to get ndiswrapper? i mean its dependencies since i am going to set up my network but i have no dvd iso to get it
<jussi01> !ndiswrapper | _Shade_:
<ubottu> _Shade_:: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<advanced> who can help me ? :(
<advanced> please
<jussi01> !repeat | advanced
<ubottu> advanced: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<Greendingbat> advance: do you have the flash plugin?
<Tophat> hail satan.
<Greendingbat> WTF?
<Tophat> word.
<Greendingbat> you are a strange person
<jussi01> Tophat: can we help you somehow?
<Tophat> no sir. you are!
<Greendingbat> do you have any point in coming here?
<Greendingbat> or do you just want to bug us with your satanic crap?
<Tophat> yeah man, im always in here dude.
<Tophat> calm down dude, just an afternoon joke.  no biggie.
<advanced> I have flash plugin...video work but without sound
<Greendingbat> are you running kubuntu naitivly?
<jussi01> !o4o > Tophat
<advanced> yes
<Greendingbat> do you have the current drivers for your speakers?
<podr0znik> Good evening all :)
<Tophat> !040 > Jussi01
<Greendingbat> evening?
<Greendingbat> where i live it's morning
<podr0znik> Good morning to you then, Greendingbat :)
<podr0znik> US?
<Greendingbat> good evening to you
<Greendingbat> yeah
<Greendingbat> well, that doesn't mean anything
<Greendingbat> US is big enough that it could be evening on one side
<podr0znik> hmm... not that big huh?
<podr0znik> 3 hours difference between east & west coast, right?
<advanced> i mean yes
<advanced> speak works normally with amarok example...but no with videos
<advanced> flash videos
<podr0znik> awww... how nice... the product I bought supports Windows Vista :P
<mefisto__> advanced: do you have more than one sound card?
<jussi01> podr0znik: This channel is for Kubuntu support. If you just would like to chat, please head over to #kubuntu-offtopic
<advanced> no...only integrated sound card
<Tophat> advanced - open terminal and type in lspci and copy what your sound car is and all in here
<podr0znik> jussi01: you're right - I was not ready with unpacking yet, but my question will come
<Tophat> podr0znik - dont worry about him.  he's mean.
<podr0znik> Tophat: But rules are necessary, especially in a place with many children
<podr0znik> anyway... I was wondering if sb would have time to walk me through the installation of a label printer I bought today
<advanced> how copy _
<advanced> ?
<advanced> I cannot because bot kick me for flood
<Tophat> advanced goto the paste bin
<Tophat> paste.ubuntu.com
<jussi01> !paste| advanced
<ubottu> advanced: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<advanced> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15829/
<shane2peru> quick question, how can I setup the extra buttons on my keyboard?  Like the music button to start amarok?
<jussi01> !shortcuts | shane2peru
<ubottu> shane2peru: keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<shane2peru> in Gnome, I know exactly how to do this. :)
<Tophat> advanced - can you get sound from anything else like an mp3 file or such?
<shane2peru> thanks jussi01    I guess I should ask the bot these simple things lol :)
<advanced> yes
<podr0znik> there's with big letters on the printer "install software first" but software is only included for MS and Mac
<advanced> only flash videos doesnt work
<podr0znik> should I first find software on the net then?
<jussi01> podr0znik: what printer ios it?
<Tophat> podr0znik - plug it in. itll probably work.
<podr0znik> label printer, Brother QL-500
<Tophat> ouch. we got those here at work.   i dont like it. ><
<jussi01> advanced: try this: =255422
<jussi01> grr
<mefisto__> shane2peru: in systemsettings > regional & language > keyboard layout, you can choose "keyboard model" if your is in the list, or something close
<jussi01> advanced: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255422
<podr0znik> Tophat: Hm, I hope I will be happier then
<advanced> ok :D
<Tophat> yeah its good as long as everyone doesn't want to be networked to it! haha, it was just such a hassle trying to get all the girls in the office to be on it at once.
<shane2peru> mefisto__: well, I haven't had the luck of ever finding my keyboard before, maybe I should check again, thanks
<advanced> quick question...
<advanced> gksudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc...what i must do with this ? I dont understand
<podr0znik> Tophat: Oh, I won't have that problem here :)
<jhutchins_wk> podr0znik: The "Install software first" is because windows will install the wrong thing if you just plug it in.
<Tophat> advanced - open terminal and type that in.
<advanced> doestn work
<Muzer> Can anyone reccommend a good joystick --> keyboard mapper?
<Tophat> oh sorry change gedit to kedit
<jussi01> podr0znik: http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Brother-QL-500
<Muzer> I seem to be having bad luck
<advanced> thanks...i am noob :-/
<jussi01> kedit Tophat???
<jussi01> kate or kwrite
<Tophat> hahahaha
<Tophat> thanks jussi01
<shadowman> ubuntu..com is down
<Muzer> I've tried rejoystick, qjoypad, xjoypad, and joy2key
<Muzer> the only one that works is joy2key
<advanced> tell me please correectly command :-D
<Muzer> and that's an arse to use
<advanced> please
<Tophat> shadowman try ubuntu.com instead. :P
<shadowman> that one i ment:)
<shadowman> try and c 4 urself
<Muzer> so, has anybody got one to recommend?
<frybye> hi after a crash the system has changed from german language/region etc to us english and has no other languages and will not install any etc... what now_
<advanced> What i must with this ? gksudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<Tophat> shadowman - thats weird.
<shadowman> yep
<frybye> this also happed once before todayh and I restored an image but cant do that every five minutes...-
<Tophat> advanced i sent you and IM
<shadowman> frybye: try apt-get autoclean and autoremove, and then, reinstall the language packages
<frybye> any ideas on how to get the system to so that is two things to run / once with apt/get autoclean and then apt/get autoremove / sorrz the kezboard is all wrong here...
<[A]Li> hi there
<philsf> is it possible to leave kio-pop3 running if kmail/kontact is not?
<[A]Li> i had installed the KDE for Ubuntu
<shadowman> anyone know why ubuntu.com is down?
<[A]Li> but i have the older version of KDE
<Pici> shadowman: Its being looked into
<shadowman> frybye: sudo apt-get autoclean
<shadowman> frybye: sudo apt-get autormeove
<shadowman> frybye: agter those two commands, reinstall packages
<[A]Li> i want the new 1 4.0
<[A]Li> how can i get the new one?
<jussi01> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.0.4 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.4.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<mefisto__> advanced: you are following the ubuntu.com howto for flash, right?
<shadowman> Pici: ok. thanx
<Tophat> mefisto__ im walking him through it now
<[A]Li> they had send me here
<[A]Li> how can i update to kde 4?
<jussi01> [A]Li: I did not send you here
<[A]Li> jussi01: topic: if you are running KDE3, please go to #kubuntu
<shadowman> ubuntu.com is back
<advanced> who know how to : Enable other discs when i start linux ?
<mefisto__> I'm getting apt errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15779/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/15780/ Trying to remove or reinstall gives similar errors. Any suggestions?
<podr0znik> hm, I plugged in the usb cable and surprisingly enough just nothing happens
<franklin> iwant talk in spanish
<franklin> any one speak spanish
<paula_> hola
<franklin> holapaula
<paula_> que tal?
<franklin> eres kubuntera
<franklin> ke bien
<_CrashMaster_> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<franklin> de donde eres paula
 * philsf loves these ircbots
<podr0znik> Tophat: Any idea which one I should choose on http://www.diku.dk/~panic/P-touch/ ?
<_CrashMaster_> podr0znik: You most likely want the source tarball
<podr0znik> I want the version for morons who don't know what to do :)
<Tophat> podr0znik - download
<podr0znik> yes, done
<podr0znik> now for sure unpack it somehow
<Tophat> podr0znik - download the tar.gz source tarball
<podr0znik> ok, it opens with Ark
<podr0znik> and on top there's a ptouch.xml file
<Tophat> open up terminal and navigate to the directory where its stored at
<podr0znik> I assume that's the driver?
<Tophat> nope.
<podr0znik> oh ok
<Tophat> ill im you.
<mefisto__> Anyone seen these apt errors before?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15779/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/15780/
<shane2peru> mefisto__: have you tried sudo apt-get -f install
<shane2peru> mefisto__: there is something messed up with your apt. :)  Do you have disk space?  are you out of room?
<shane2peru> mefisto__: the apt-get  -f install (without package name) tries to fix whatever the problem is.
<mefisto__> shane2peru: I have disk space, and the -f option gives the same errors
<bleaked> so last night one of my hard drives became full.  i decided to move (as in mv) a larger directory to a second hard drive.  during the move, we had a thunderstorm (i know, bad time to move) and the power went out.  today, all of the data seems fine, so far, but the results of the move are a bit confusing.  the source location is 29 gb, and the destination directory is 18 gb.  both have the same folders and a lot of the same files.  i'm
<bleaked> a bit confused as to how the mv program actually works.  looking at the man page, i see there is the update option, which i tried, but when i do it, it wants to overwrite one of the main sub directories -- should i allow this, or am i risking it overwriting from a partially moved source directory?  or does the mv program copy first, then delete afterward?
<shane2peru> mefisto__: hmm, that really doesn't look good!  I have never seen that one before. :)
<Xiana_> hello, i need the name of de channel about coruña
<mefisto__> shane2peru: after googling a bit, I've seen it before, but haven't found a solution for it
<advanced> how to enabled disks when i start kubunt u? :(
<DrakeJustice> advanced: look at the folder $HOME/.kde/Autostart, learn how to make .desktop files... and have fun learning...
<shane2peru> bleaked: I would try cp -rv source destination   that would ensure all data is copied over
<blackflag> I have an external usb hd which is very slow, I tried sync but that doesnt help. Can someone help?
<bleaked> shane2peru: ok thank you
<advanced> lol xD
<advanced> thanks
<shane2peru> bleaked: I mean, I avoid using mv for large things like that because of problems I have had similar
<mildner> hi..how to add a new user on kubuntu64 kd4 ?
<advanced> i cannot found
<advanced> $HOME/.kde/Autostart
<advanced> :(
<bleaked> shane2peru: yea, looking back, i can see why it's a bad idea with larger things
<mefisto__> advanced: replace $HOME with ~
<shane2peru> bleaked: it is great for small moves or smaller files, just not for that much data. :)
<advanced> where ? :-D
<advanced> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<advanced> hmmmm ?
<philsf> 2n try: is it possible to leave kio-pop3 running if kmail/kontact is not?
<nazgjunk> Anyone got experience with midi not quite working (nothing errors, but I'm not getting any sound) with Intel HDA sound cards - specifically on a Thinkpad t60p?
<mefisto__> nazgjunk: you have timidity installed?
<nazgjunk> i... had, playing it through that didn't help
<jhutchins_wk> nazgjunk: does alsamixer run in the console?
<nazgjunk> yup
<nazgjunk> gah, for now I'll just convert the thing to mp3 with some external service
<mefisto_> nazgjunk: sorry, I got disconnected after I asked, do you have anything set in "select MIDI device" in systemsettings?
<jill_> hi, why kexi crushes on mdb database importing? i have a driver, but it anyway doesnt works
<nazgjunk> I do, yeah
<mefisto_> nazgjunk: timidity?
<nazgjunk> yes
<mefisto_> nazgjunk: you could try restarting timidity with "sudo /etc/init.d/timidity restart" then try again. that's worked for me in the past
<nazgjunk> considering I've rebooted in the mean time I doubt that it'll help, but giving it a shot
<nazgjunk> not doing a thing, no. Simon says wtf.
<Rioting_Pacifist> when i write bad python and kill it, my memory gets freed but my swap still stays about hlf full
<pjfloyd> sudo gives "pam_authenticate:Conversion error" - any ideas why and/or a solution?
<pjfloyd> it seems perhaps related to using ksh as my shell
<pjfloyd> sudo seems to work in bash
<jussi01> pjfloyd: I usually get that when I cancel a sudo command
<jill_> kexi with mdb driver doesnt works with access database? why?
<mefisto_> jill_: why? probably because there is something wrong :P
<pjfloyd> I think I'll just put it down to the usual Linux brokenness - something that was only tested with bash 'because that is what everyone uses'
<jill_> mefisto, okay what is it may be?
<icqnumber> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<pjfloyd> shutdown now just caused a kernel panic ;-(
<icqnumber> !konqueror
<ubottu> Factoid konqueror not found
<icqnumber> i have in my /etc/jvm file enties with java 1.5 but i have only 1.6 installed how comes
<BluesKaj> !info Konqueror
<ubottu> konqueror (source: kdebase): KDE's advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu7.2 (hardy), package size 1921 kB, installed size 5264 kB
<icqnumber> and java ist not working in konquerer, any ideas?
<icqnumber> also have seen this links https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JavaInstallation and java
<taafis> is there any way to replace kpdf with okular?
<taafis> in kubuntu 8.04 that is
<tempest> do you mean make it default ?
<taafis> yeah
<icqnumber> i have in my /etc/jvm file enties with java 1.5 but i have only 1.6 installed how comes
<nosrednaekim> taafis: you can alias "kpdf" to /usr/lib/kde4/bin/okular
<taafis> allright, thanks :)
<icqnumber> what is about you ppl?
<taafis> icqnumber, what do you mean?
 * icqnumber feels that ppl are ignoring him
<icqnumber> taafis: what kind of enties do u have in ur /etc/jvm file?
<taafis> i dont use jvm
<taafis> ah
<taafis> i thought you meant jwm
<taafis> well, havent installed jvm yet
<icqnumber> taafis: i want sun java support in konqueror, i had to edit this file by hand
<taafis> aint gonna do it until i need it :)
<mefisto_> icqnumber: I have the same as you, but it all works
<icqnumber> mefisto_: do u have java 1.5 istalled may be too?
<mefisto_> icqnumber: I don't know if it works in konqueror. and no, just 1.6 like you
<icqnumber> mefisto_: it do now works in konqueror for me after i have placed by hand /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.06
<icqnumber> looks like it is a one small bug :-P
<icqnumber> taafis: do u have entries with sun 1.5 in ur file?
<taafis> i dont have java installed
<icqnumber> taafis:  it does not matter
<icqnumber> please check it out
<taafis> i dont have java installed, so i dont have a jvm dir
<mefisto_> icqnumber: my java works in konqueror without any changes to /etc/jvm
<icqnumber> taafis: just type: gedit /etc/jvm it is a file and it there by default
<taafis> its not here i've said
<icqnumber> mefisto_: yes it works, but which java, free version or from sun?
<icqnumber> taafis:  free java is installed by default
<mefisto_> I have sun java-6-sun-1.6.0.06 installed, but /etc/jvm only has java-1.5.0-sun
<taafis> its not here atleast
<taafis> it wasn't installed on my kubuntu-install by default
<Pici> You may need to use sudo update-alternatives --config java
<icqnumber> mefisto_: what do u get: java -version
<icqnumber> Pici: i did that but that was not a problem
<icqnumber> Pici: that problem is a wronf /etc/jvm file
<icqnumber> wrong*
<mefisto_> icqnumber: java version "1.6.0_06"
<frybye> Hi I have had to restore from an image 3 times now - untill it has occured to me what it is that is screwing the installation up - adept offers some updates and when they are installed and a re-boot is done then the system is screwed...
<frybye> how can I get rid of the adept icon and just ignore this stuff that is screwing up the system...?
<nosrednaekim> frybye: don't accept updates
<nosrednaekim> and you can uninstall adept
<mefisto_> frybye: I think if you right-click the icon you can exit, and it will ask if you want it to start when kde starts
<Ayabara> can someone recommend a nice dark theme for kde 3.5?
<frybye> nosred
<frybye> nosrednaekim: generally I suppose one usually does do updates or.. these are bad for sure...
<frybye> is it a good idea to unistall adept...?
<nosrednaekim> ussually they do not harm you.... but its probably a kernel bug/change which doesn't like your hardware
<nosrednaekim> frybye: well, just uninstall adept_updater
<frybye> i c... so I can just use that command in the terminal - uninstall adept_updater   right?
<frybye> with    sudo I guess?
<nosrednaekim> no... its "sudo apt-get remove adept-updater"
<Gin> hi, are there packages for kde 4.1 already?
<pim> I don't think so
<frybye> cool - next weds. I have a linux expert here - he will have a look at the problem then perhaps - but this will be good to avoid more problems right now...
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> Gin: not yet!
<frybye> him and I are doing a knowledge swap... he gets english i get linux...
<Hoenikker> are we there yet?
<nosrednaekim> Hoenikker: don't try to pull the theory of relativity on us
<frybye> gin - there is an alpa out there but not too stable from what I read...
<frybye> gin - but perhaps not as a package or..?
<frybye> ah look it is eric come back to plague us hehehe
<frybye> lag??
<ubuntu___> the 70s
<ubuntu___> is fry bye gonna kill HRE parenets?
<frybye> ubuntu sorry i did not understand that..?
<frybye> but the pace for this is kub-off-topic or?
<jpds> frybye: he's gone
<frybye> i c - thanks...+
<jpds> bitte
<ubuntu___> yeah well the conversation died
<xenol> !de | jpds
<ubottu> jpds: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jpds> xenol: I was saying "you're welcome"?
<nosrednaekim> yeah jpds yeah....just get out of here, would you already? :P
<xenol> jpds: heh sorry then, tho "bitte" is deutsch so i thought...
<jpds> xenol: no prob :)
<sigma_1234> nixternal: whats the eta on the 4.1 packages looking like? you know we are dying to install it:)
<nixternal> sigma_1234: by this weekend...I should have the core modules definitely completed today with some of the other modules...the rest of the modules and extragear should be completed over the weekend
<nixternal> either by me or someone else as I might head out of town tomorrow
<sigma_1234> nixternal: is kontact kde4 going to be compiled as well?
<jill_> people i need help
<frybye> re.. on the kub pc again now...
<jill_> can you?
<nosrednaekim> jill_: whats up?
<nixternal> sigma_1234: yes
<jill_> i have a bad scaner, mustek bearPaw 2448CU PRO, and i need to use it in kubuntu 710, i cant
<jill_> i sitting on it 2 hours
<jill_> just dont know why it doesnt works
<nosrednaekim> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jill_> okay
<makaveli__> l
<nosrednaekim> jill_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScannersMustek
<sigma_1234> nixternal: i have always wondered. why does it take so long to compile a package? it takes you guys days on the big crucial ones hey?
<jhutchins_wk> sigma_1234: Ever try gentoo?
<jill_> noswednaekimm kay, thanks, loading page
<sigma_1234> jill_: are you south african?
<jill_> no
<jill_> i am russian
<xenol> anyone know what do i need to set on windows so i can access my shares on windows box w/o password?
<sigma_1234> jhutchins_wk: nope. is it any diff to kubuntu? ive seen screenshots of it i think
<jhutchins_wk> jill_: Scanners are mostly handled by the sane package/project.  You can find their webpage (probably through sourceforge) to see if they support your printer.
<jill_> nosrednaekim, there are only four links.. i have 2448 and kubuntu 710, i think it is impossilbe
<sigma_1234> asked because mustek is a south african brand
<jhutchins_wk> sigma_1234: The thing about gentoo is it doesn't have binary packages, it has special source packages, and the package manager compiles each program with a template you can customise for your particular hardware and use.
<frybye> I dont beleive this - it has happened again the region changed to us-english and no way to change etc...
<jhutchins_wk> sigma_1234: Still, you could take a look at the kernel compile instructions and give it a try - you won't hurt anything - just to see how much of a  chore it is.
<frybye> anybody heard of a prob with the nvidia 8400 chip and proprietary driver...
<frybye> ___
<jhutchins_wk> sigma_1234: For a big package like the kernel, it can take quite a while to compile.
<reese> after adding new repos, the command is apt-get update?
<nosrednaekim> reese: yep
<jhutchins_wk> sigma_1234: For smaller, simpler packages, a few minutes.
<navetz> is there a way to do cp ./* ~/* and not replace files that already exist but rather give it a new filename?
<frybye> ?
<frybye> sigma - mustek is from canada as far as i know...
<jill_> if i will use 2400 insted of 2448 any problems maybe?
<jill_> where shell i move *.usb file?
<jill_> i have it on desktop
<reese> nosrednaekim: and it updates adept, too?
<sigma_1234> jhutchins_wk: im too scared to try compile kde4. i saw the instructions on the kde site but they scared me to death. hopefully one day a automated package compiling system can exist to save devs valuable time
<nosrednaekim> reese: yep.. it all uses apt
<nosrednaekim> jill_: it said on that hardware page where the other people moved them
<taafis> sigma_1234, isnt kde4 in backports?
<jill_> okay, sorry
<sigma_1234> frybye: www.mustek.co.za dunno perhaps ours is a subsidiary. its listed on our stock exchange though
<msnbot> how to instal Opera in kubuntu
<jill_> www.kubuntu.ru
<jill_> there
<jill_> in downloads menu
<msnbot> apt-get install opera says "E: Package opera hs no installation candidate" :(
<nosrednaekim> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<sigma_1234> taafis: i have kde4. im looking for kde 4.1
<taafis> oh, ok ;p
<nosrednaekim> sigma_1234: how about the daily VM?
<taafis> isnt kde4 quite unstable?
<malik_> hi all,
<taafis> i also noticed that the search-filed beside the area where you type url is gone
<malik_> i just installed kubuntu 8.04 on my new computer, it has a onboard nvidia 7100 630i
<sigma_1234> nosrednaekim: nope bandwidth is way to pricey to me. when i downloaded kde4 it was about a hundred megs. thats the max i can take at a time. thats also why i can't really compile it. all those dev packages would kill my bill
<malik_> i was unable to install  the nvidia driver inspite of all my efforts.
<taafis> in konqueror that is
<malik_> Can i install atleat any generic svga driver to have better resolution ??
<nosrednaekim> malik_: what res are you getting now?
<malik_> i have a resolution probably 640x480
<Ayabara> where can I change the font color in kicker?
<malik_> i need atleast some higher resolution if not exact nvidia features
<reese> malik: have you tried to update the repos and apt-get nvidia-glx-new?
<Ayabara> and, if I want dark background in my kde-apps, it's a color scheme I'm looking for, right?
<malik_> yes tried every thing and in the logs i see that the bios is reporting something wrong id for my nvidia onboard card
<nosrednaekim> Ayabara: yeah
<nosrednaekim> wrong PCI-ID?
<sigma_1234> taafis: the only gripe i have about 4.0.3 was that the plasma always ran weird errors when i launched a kde3 program. and dolphin had some minor issues . other then that it was rock solid. and im expecting 4.1 to be more so
<malik_> yes
<nosrednaekim> malik_: ah.... ok, can you pastebin two things for me? lspci and the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<malik_> yes wait a moment please
<nosrednaekim> sigma_1234: 4.1 is even more beautiful than 4.0 :)
<Ayabara> any recommendations for a dark color scheme? I've applied the Azenia theme pack, but it didn't have a dark scheme
<nosrednaekim> Ayabara: for kde3? no.... kde4 has some beautiful ones
<Ayabara> nosrednaekim: ah. I'm waiting for the kde4.1 packages
<sigma_1234> nosrednaekim: are you running kde 4.1?
<nosrednaekim> sigma_1234: in a VM
<malik_> hello, i have placed the files here http://patteriol.dps.uibk.ac.at/~malik/xorg/
<malik_> nosrednaekim: can you get the files from the link above please..
<nosrednaekim> yep
<sigma_1234> nosrednaekim: is it possible for you to take me a screenshot of kontact kde4 ? the one on the kde site was from in windows so looked a bit off.
<sigma_1234> the kmail screen in particular
<nosrednaekim> sure
<sigma_1234> thanks:)
<nosrednaekim> malik_: wow.. ok, lots of problems there
<malik_> yes
<malik_> please if u can help me out
<nosrednaekim> let me clean that up for you
<malik_> i will be grateful
<malik_> i have been messing up with it using lots of tutorials available online
<nosrednaekim> yeah... lets go basic here.
<malik_> yes
<Ayabara> is it possible to configure the font color for the tabs in konsole? they didn't follow my color theme..
<malik_> when i try installing the restricted driver using the hardware driver manager in kubuntu, at the reboot xserver hangs up at starting the bootup scripts /etc/init.d/rc.local
<titan_> is there a linux podcast other than that prillo dude who
<nosrednaekim> malik_: ah... I was just about to ask you if you could get the driver installed
<nosrednaekim> malik_: ok, we'll go to "nv" instead
<Taza> Is there an easy-to-use interface for wine for kubuntu?
<malik_> how do i do that ?
<malik_> brb
<Taza> My brother wants to play stuff like COD4 on his computer, but I'm DONE fixing it over and over and over again so I'm installing him Kubuntu 8.04 KDE4 Remix
<Taza> (How stable is the KDE4 remix?)
<nosrednaekim> Taza: stable... but not as many features and some annoyances as well
<nosrednaekim> malik_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15859/ replace your xorg.conf with that
<Taza> nosrednaekim: Would the annoyances bother a home user who knows nothing about Linux?
<sigma_1234> Taza: wait for 4.1
<Taza> Or are they like "when I recompile X KDE4's weather widget refuses to start"?
<nosrednaekim> Taza: maybe, maybe not.... but kde3 does have a nice easy wine manager
<Taza> sigma_1234: Not if you are unwilling to explain why.
<nosrednaekim> :P
<Taza> nosrednaekim: That might be a major selling point. :P
<malik_> yes i do it now
<Taza> "When I try to run YAEWS after changing to an Xfree86 from 2004 and compiling it with optimizations in the desktop replacement transparent terminal, Amarok causes the weather widget to flicker whenever I refresh it"
<sigma_1234> Taza: plasma in 4.0 has a few annoying bugs. tends to freeze the desktop for periods
<Taza> sigma_1234: Thanks, that's useful to know.
<sigma_1234> nosrednaekim: have you posted that screenshot for me yet?
<nosrednaekim> ah! sorry :)
<Taza> (What "annoyances" usually mean when it comes to stable KDE stuff.)
<Taza> How's the "Nifty widget status" for KDE4?
<jhutchins_wk> Taza: There are a lot of components and programs that haven't been ported to 4 yet.  You get a slightly different look, some different features, and nowhere near as much software.
<jhutchins_wk> Taza: As it stands now, KDE4 is mostly just a demo.
<Taza> jhutchins_wk: k.
<Taza> I mostly use Xfce4 myself, so I wouldn't know
<Taza> I just know my bro will love Amarok and he won't have the patience I had with Xfce4 and Amarok
<jhutchins_wk> 3.5.x is still the pick for "I have work to do with this computer".
<tempest> Is there a way to check that the onboard video card is disabled ?
<Taza> tempest: lspci?
<jhutchins_wk> Taza: re: the brother: you might consider ltsp or keeping a restore image.
<malik_> nosrednaekim: should i restart the X server now ?
<nosrednaekim> yes
<Taza> jhutchins_wk: Actually, I'm first installing linux and then running Windows in VMware with dd'd backup images.
<malik_> ok, please wait i will be back
<tempest> taza i'll try ive somewhat made myself confused trying to get it right
<nosrednaekim> sigma_1234: lol...the VM died...
<Taza> tempest: If it normally shows up in lspci and it doesn't after you've disabled it - congrats, it has been disabled.
<Taza> If it shows up, it hasn't been disabled.
<sigma_1234> lol
<Taza> (Of course, if you only want to disable the output...)
<tempest> taza it is still there
<tempest> ive only been using kubuntu for a month
<Taza> tempest: And you were trying to disable it fully? You didn't succeed.
<tim__> taza: currently using kde4. It is usable as a window manager, but its deeply unfinished. You cant move widgets around the kicker bar without removing them all first, it freezes and crashes about once a day, and apart from the theming, which you can have in 3 if you configure it, the features arnt really there yet. On the plus, there is some nice compiz type stuff integrated, and some of the widgets have a different feel.
<tim__> Personaly I'm continuing to use it because its not inconvenient enough to bother rolling back.
<tempest> lol taza i can see that
<sigma_1234> nosrednaekim: np i found one at ars technica. it looks cool just the print icon is ancient compared to kde 3. suppose that came from reinventing the wheel:(
<Taza> tim__: Thanks, that's all I need.
<Taza> tim__: I might like 4 but my brother wants 3 based on that.
<nosrednaekim> :)
<Taza> Of course I don't touch KDE myself.
<tempest> so now what do i do so that it will use the nvidia and not the onboard ?
<Taza> If the screen is small, Xfce4, if the screen is large... wmii. <3 <3 <3
<Taza> (So fine, I'm a HARDCORE user. I might install Kubuntu and then wmii on it though.)
<tim__> xfce, why did I ever stop...
<Taza> As it is, I'm forced to use Xubuntu. ;_;
<Taza> Because I'm on an Eee.
<tim__> but xfce is da win
<titan_> forced to use?
<Taza> And I don't want a designed-for-5-year-olds interface. I want to get work done.
<Taza> titan_: No space for Kubuntu / Ubuntu.
<sigma_1234> nosrednaekim: whats that mobile phone section in kontact for? any hope of built in win mobile syncing this time round?:-)
<Taza> In fact, not even space for Xubuntu + KDE
<titan_> k is just the KDE envio
<nosrednaekim> sigma_1234: maybe some integration with kpilot there...
<titan_> LOL wasnt reading the post.. lmao
<titan_> xubuntu is the smallest fo the three right?
<mefisto_> Taza: what about advanced desktop mode on the eee? I mean with the default xandros install
<Taza> mefisto_: Xandros? Eww.
<Taza> I want compatibility and that's something Xandros doesn't offer.
<Taza> I have Xubuntu + Amarok + Wine for most of the sw I want.
<titan_> in the movie hackers
<mefisto_> just that the eee has all that, just not the kde desktop (until it's enabled)
<sigma_1234> thank g*d theres a way to disable that widget adder in the corner. its so irritating when it pops out everytime you close a fullscreen window
<titan_> what was Dade Murphys computer? that he used to hack into the tv station
<nosrednaekim> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<sigma_1234> and dolphin got tabs:) its on
<mefisto_> sigma_1234: is this dolphin on kde4?
<sigma_1234> yeah. 4.1
<ctionParsnip> hey all
<nosrednaekim> sigma_1234: dunno if you are one for eyecandy... but some of the kwin stuff is looking nice
<nosrednaekim> ctionParsnip: hey! where did the A go?
<ctionParsnip> dunno man :(
<ctionParsnip> im just seting up fluxubuntu :)
<ctionParsnip> its sweet
<ctionParsnip> i'm just modifying /etc/samba/smbusers
<ctionParsnip> but im confused by the syntax
<malik_> nosrednaekim: i m back the Xserver dint start
<nosrednaekim> malik_: any errors?
<malik_> i had only one cursor blinking there
<ctionParsnip> I have a website saying it needs <username> = "<username>"
<nosrednaekim> how did you restart it?
<ctionParsnip> so do i need to have: andy = "andy" in it?
<malik_> then i rebooted in  recovery mode and did xfix to get this gui again
<ctionParsnip> can anyone advise
<sigma_1234> nosrednaekim: id love to see it but it doesnt ever work for me even though i have the nvidia drivers installed
<ctionParsnip> ive ran sudo smbpasswd -a <username>
<ctionParsnip> and created an andy account
<nosrednaekim> malik_: and stoll on 640x480?
<malik_> yes :(
<jhutchins_wk> ctionParsnip: Read the samba docs.  You set up smb passwords with the smbpasswd program I believe.
<malik_> what should i do now ?
<ctionParsnip> jhutchins_wk: done, but i need to create the file accoriding to http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-samba-server-on-ubuntu/
<nosrednaekim> malik_: apparently this card needs a proprietary driver... some of those inbuilt ones do
<malik_> there is none provided on the mainboard manufacturer's site. on the nvidia website there is generic driver for nivida gefore 7 series
<frybye> re: what is the probable reason for the region switching from germany to us-english and there being no way to change it to any other language.. if I try to change or add locations it says "command not found"??
<nosrednaekim> but apparently you also have problems with the proprietary driver.... sounds like a problem
<malik_> where can i get the properietry driver ?
<nosrednaekim> malik_: the one from repositories...
<nosrednaekim> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<nosrednaekim> or use the restricted drivers manager
<sigma_1234> nosrednaekim: have you tried compiling amarok 2 in kde4.1?
<malik_> i tried this with add remove programs and triedm nvidia-newm and nvidia-old both , but none worked
<frybye> if the system-configuration device is broken - how can it be re-installed or similar...?
<nosrednaekim> sigma_1234: nope.... but I have Neon
<tempest> nvidia is just a pain
<malik_> :p
<nosrednaekim> malik_: uhhg....
<nosrednaekim> ok... lets see if we can squeeze some higher resolutions out of this vesa driver
<frybye> tempest: I would tend to agree.. my system seems screwed since I upgraded today from onboard nvidia 6100 to a pci-e 8400 grafic card...
<sigma_1234> i dont like neon. its like running kde4 in kde4. the fonts are all stuffed up
<malik_> yes that would be great at this time..
<mefisto_> tempest: I thought ati was a pain
<maduser> where are the boot scripts?
<maduser> I mean the place to make sure apps exec at boot
<nosrednaekim>  /etc/rc.local I think
<frybye> anybody have an idea how to repair/re-install the system-config device.. not able to change the region now...?
<maduser> thanks
<nosrednaekim> sigma_1234: copy over your kde4 globals
<nosrednaekim> malik_: go into system settings->monitor and enter admin mode
<frybye> as far as I know there is a config script or similar someplace with loads of settings in it - what is it called please and where do I find it..
<tempest> mefisto_ I've only used kubuntu for about a month and the biggest problem i've had is with my nvidia card... at least the legacy drivers work better for it.  I can't get any resolutions in the system settings only place ive ever been able to change them is in the nvidia settings thing.
<frybye> btw despite me being in germany with a german regional setup I am a british disab. air force veteran...
<malik_> yes i did
<frybye> once in a while folks on engl. language sites not to keen to help a "German..."
<nosrednaekim> malik_: does the slider bar go any more to the right?
<jhutchins_wk> maduser: The scripts that start system components and services are in /etc/rc.d/init.d/ (usually symlinked to /etc/init.d).  They are started by symlinks from /etc/rc.d/rc#.d, where # is the runlevel.
<malik_> yes it does
<jhutchins_wk> maduser: You can run other things at boot from rc.local or you can set it up in the init system.
<malik_> upto 2048x1536
<maduser> I just need kwin to run so could I just type kwin into rc.local?
<malik_> should i change and then restart x ?
<malik_> or some further changes to be made ?
<nosrednaekim> malik_: yeah... change it to the max res that your monitor supports and hit apply
<nosrednaekim> you shouldn't have to reboot
<malik_> ok
<frybye> is there a way to set the region using a command in the terminal???
<frybye> some kind soul gonna pick up on this problem???
<malik_> it says you need to restart x
<malik_>  /etc/init.d/restart kdm ??
<frybye> nosrednaekim: do you have a tip how to change the region setting when the gui dosent let me do it...?
<nosrednaekim> malik_: log out and restart it there
<nosrednaekim> frybye: nope... I don't
<mefisto_> frybye: what's wrong with the gui? you mean system settings?
<frybye> ok nosrednaekim thanx anyhows...
<MetaMorfoziS> Hey guys!
<MetaMorfoziS> IS there any webadmin of kubuntu.org?
<MetaMorfoziS> http://kubuntu.org/download.php#latest
<frybye> yes the system settings are s t u c k on us-english
<MetaMorfoziS> The site bugs here
<nosrednaekim> MetaMorfoziS: Riddel and ryanakca I think
<frybye> no other regions even though when I look for language packages the de-de seems to be installed for Germany...
<mefisto_> frybye: so nothing else in the list, just US English?
<frybye> mefisto_: right...
<frybye> only us-english and it says "command not found" when trying to install other languages..
<frybye> or other regions if one wants to be exact...
<frybye> there is code missing - but what...?
<frybye> it looks a bit as if the system config device itself is only partly available - or broken...?
<nosrednaekim> frybye: run system settings from a konsole and see the exact output
<frybye> nosrednaekim: how do I do that...?
<frybye> sorry - but you know i think that I am very new...
<nosrednaekim> open a konsole and type "systemsettings"
<mefisto_> frybye: what do you get when you type "locale" in terminal? us-english?
<frybye> it started the gui with the system settings just like when I go for it via the menus.. eh hang on pse..
<frybye> no in the terminal it says de_DE for locale...
<frybye> but the keyboard and all the stuff is us-english - like the setting in the gui for the region...
<melkart> i just installed oidentd (i just need any identd, should i have installed an easier one?), but still irc servers complain that they dont get an ident response... must i configure it?
<frybye> mefisto_: to be exact it is de_DE.UTF-8
<frybye> if the keyboard knew about that would be a lot easier.. ;)
<jhutchins_wk> melkart: Are you behind a firewall?
<frybye> I am on the other pc right now - so I dont have the yzyzyz problems here for instance..
<frybye> mefisto_: so what do you think???
<melkart> jhutchins_wk: not that i know of... i am just a dumb kubuntu 7.10 user...
<d_mitry> i am wondering how to listen to wav files in kubuntu 6.06. could someone help me?
<nosrednaekim> d_mitry: amarok will do it
<mefisto_> frybye: so it's just the keyboard set to us english, everything else is as it was before and the way you want it?
<frybye> d_mitry: just out of interest - why are u using 6.06??
<frybye> and not 8.04 for instance...?
<d_mitry> 256 mb of ram, fryby. :P
<d_mitry> 7.10 requires more.
<d_mitry> at least ubuntu. i only had ubuntu 8.04, 7.10 and kubuntu 6.06 CDs.
<frybye> i c - soon you can pic it up with the thrown away cans and bottles in the street - so cheap...
<d_mitry> nosrednaekim: amarok opens it and then says playlist finished. no error returned.
<frybye> or the whole pc is a wee bit out of date and you cant get the right ram - or???
<d_mitry> it's a laptop. old laptop at that.
<d_mitry> i've never taken a laptop apart before. i guess there's a first time for everything, but that's not priority yet.
<nosrednaekim> don't think thats the problem :P
<d_mitry> nosrednaekim: then what could be the problem? i installed 6.06 and this is the first time i'm connecting it to the internet. i expect that it doesn't have support for restricted formats.
<ahmed> hello all
<ahmed> any arabic kubuntu user in her
<nosrednaekim> dmbkiwi: yeah... but wav isn't restricted
<d_mitry> i thought that it is.
<nosrednaekim> dmbkiwi: you should use xubuntu 8.04
<d_mitry> well, let's suppose that it isn't. do you know why amarok could be behaving like this?
<d_mitry> one day.
<d_mitry> i sense auto-completion problems. ;)
<nosrednaekim> actually, the newer kubuntu's use the same amount of ram, you just have to run the alternate installer
<d_mitry> well, i'd rather fix this problem now. i'll upgrade eventually.
<mefisto_> I run kubuntu on an old laptop with 192 mb ram
<nosrednaekim> ok... but problems are far easier to fix in 8.04
<nosrednaekim> specially since we are all familiar with it
<d_mitry> heh, ok. what would happen if i tried upgrading now? would i be told that my system requirements don't meet the latest version's?
<d_mitry> mefisto_: which version?
<mefisto_> d_mitry: 8.04
<nosrednaekim> no.... I guess you could upgrade directly too
<d_mitry> i'll attempt upgrading now. we'll see what happens.
<d_mitry> but firstly, nosrednaekim, would you advise that i upgrade?
<shane2peru> how do I install java plugins on 64bit?  I thought I had it but some sites don't work
<mefisto_> d_mitry: I don't think it's any slower than 7.10 or 7.04 before that. bootup time is faster
<nosrednaekim> dmbkiwi: no.... I prefer fresh installs especially for huge jumps like that
<nosrednaekim> but definately get something newer
<d_mitry> well, would i get any unexpected surprises?
<mefisto_> who is dmbkiwi? is dmbkiwi d_mitry ?
<d_mitry> unsuccessful auto-completion, mefisto_ :P
<nosrednaekim> d_mitry: don't think so
<frybye> mefisto_: well the keyboard is wrong and I assume the fact that only us-english is shown in system config region settings indicates that other stuff will be wrong??
<d_mitry> well, i'll do it. on a side-note, i doubt a surprise can be expected.
<nosrednaekim> haha... true :)
<d_mitry> btw, why wouldn't you advise upgrading from 6.06 to 8.04, nosrednaekim?
<frybye> someone in kub-de is talking about needing a langpack but dosent know the name in kde?? any clue...?
<nosrednaekim> d_mitry: fixed bugs, fixed multimedia issues, newer versions of software, more support
<frybye> d_mitry: he hasnt got enough ram himself - jus that I think...
<d_mitry> ok. let me look around adept.
<d_mitry> nosrednaekim: now i have another question. why is it that `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' says 0 upgraded, etc? :P
<nosrednaekim> dmbkiwi: because you have to update your repositories
<nosrednaekim> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<d_mitry> thanks. :)
<d_mitry> nosrednaekim: is it not possible to go from 6.06 to 8.04 in one go if downloading the upgrade?
<nosrednaekim> yes... it is possible
<nosrednaekim> but probably quite buggy
<nosrednaekim> not many people do that
<d_mitry> i'll take the long route then.
<Roby__> has anyone tried kubuntu 8.04 kde 4 remix?
<jessejazza> not yet
<nosrednaekim> yes
<nosrednaekim> d_mitry: don't upgrade step by step...
<nosrednaekim> do a fresh install
<Roby__> it's very buggy
<Taza> Uh
<Taza> I can't download the latest Kubuntu...
<d_mitry> nosrednaekim: is the kubuntu 8.04 cd shipped for free?
<nosrednaekim> yes
<jessejazza> yes
<Taza> Also, it gives a "REPORT AS A BUG APIC BROKEN"
<d_mitry> oh, my. i should've known. *searches*
<Taza> Help plz?
<Taza> Can someone point me towards Kubuntu latest AMD64 link?
<Taza> Seeing, uh, that the site is broken right now.
<mefisto_> Taza: how about finding a torrent?
<Taza> mefisto_: Preferably an official source
<Taza> "Choose a location near you: MYSQL FAILURE"
<Taza> http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php <--- BROKEN. Can anyone here fix it?
<Taza> I need i386 alternative
<Taza> Apic is broken, no download links, I can't install no matter what I do
<nosrednaekim> Taza: you can turn off apic
<Taza> nosrednaekim: Doesn't work
<Taza> LiveCD doesn't boot into X when I do
<nosrednaekim> ah
<Taza> (I f6'd it and added "noapic" as livecd option)
<nosrednaekim> if you are doing wine... use the 32 bit version as well
<nosrednaekim> 64 bit is added headache
<Taza> I think it's the M2N4 doing it
<nosrednaekim> try downloading from the ubuntu site
<Taza> I gotta update my *bios* for Kubuntu to work?
<Taza> Jesus Christ on a pogo stick.
<mefisto_> Taza: where are you downloading from?
<nosrednaekim> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Taza> mefisto_: NOTHING works.
<Taza> mefisto_: Try to download the file from the site
<Taza> nosrednaekim: What's so offensive about a religious figure on a pogo stick?
<d_mitry> mefisto_, frybye, and nosrednaekim, thanks for your help today. i'll order the kubuntu 8.04 cd and upgrade. bye!
<mefisto_> Taza: where are you?
<Taza> mefisto_: The site at kubuntu.org has a MySQL problem.
<nosrednaekim> Taza: its offensive to Christians... like me
<Taza> Would you think Jesus wouldn't like a pogo stick?
<mefisto_> but almost anything is offensive
<Taza> I was going to say "Jesus [censored] Christ [censored] on a [censored] while [censored] [censored] [censored]"
<Taza> But then I remembered it's a family-friendly channel
<nosrednaekim> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nosrednaekim> I hate it when its the wrong factoid
<nosrednaekim> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Taza> So just tuning down my language isn't enough, I should avoid offending everyone who could ever possibly get offended?
<Taza> Sorry, but I side with mefisto_ here.
<Taza> I mean, you're offending MY religion now.
<mefisto_> my lack of religion is offended
<mefisto_> but seriously, where are you Taza?
<nosrednaekim> ha
<Taza> mefisto_: Finland. Funet is my preferred mirror.
<MetaMorfoziS> Does anybody tried kubuntu on an usb stick?
<nosrednaekim> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mefisto_> Taza: http://www.nic.funet.fi/pub/mirrors/releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hardy/
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<MetaMorfoziS> but
<MetaMorfoziS> What is my problem is that i want to get auto hw detection
<Taza> mefisto_: You could just have asked me "what mirror do you want". :P
<MetaMorfoziS> because if i install it on my pendrive, that's not the same as a livecd that loads it's modules at every boot
<MetaMorfoziS> or iam wrong?
<mefisto_> MetaMorfoziS: I think you are wrong
<Taza> MetaMorfoziS: There is a way to get that pendrive.
<Taza> MetaMorfoziS: Most "Ubuntu on Eee" guides link to that.
<Taza> It requires either a windows box or intense familiarity with some commands though
<Taza> Yes, it's easier on windows
<C0D3N9N3> what have i missed
<nosrednaekim> the open sourcing of Windows
<Taza> Wine 9.7 Windows Vista.
<Taza> mefisto_: Installing Ubuntu to an USB drive doesn't use the same autodetection
<Taza> I *HATE* AJAX when it's unnecessary
<shane2peru> does anyone know how to get "sudo modprobe visor"  to load, or run on startup every time?
<Odd-rationale> shane2peru: add visor to the /etc/mudoles file
<Odd-rationale>  /etc/modules
<shane2peru> Odd-rationale: just put visor ?
<Odd-rationale> shane2peru: yes.
<shane2peru> Odd-rationale: ooh, that is a file, right I knew there was an easy way, thanks
<C0D3N9N3> tell me ACID BURN doesnt look just hot at the end of the movie
<C0D3N9N3> thinks she plays Halo
<shane2peru> thanks Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> shane2peru: np
<C0D3N9N3> the bright blue nail polish .. MMMM
<Odd-rationale> C0D3N9N3: don't you think you're a tad bit offtopic?
<C0D3N9N3> well .. i came in late and wasnt really in the topic to start
<theFATMAN> hello everyone. i am running ubuntu 8.04, but i want to switch to kubuntu. how can i do this without a fresh install?
<C0D3N9N3> besides... isnt it my deal to see if we could start a new topic?
<Odd-rationale> theFATMAN: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<C0D3N9N3> mmmm sudo
<theFATMAN> Odd-rationale, will that also install, kde, kdm?
<Odd-rationale> theFATMAN: then you can choose kde in your login sessions menu.
<Odd-rationale> theFATMAN: not kdm, i don't think... but you can install that yourself if you want and change gdm to kdm...
<theFATMAN> Odd-rationale, will kubuntu run on gdm?
<Odd-rationale> theFATMAN: of course
<Odd-rationale> theFATMAN: just choose kde in the gdm sessions menu
<theFATMAN> Odd-rationale, will that replace ubuntu?
<C0D3N9N3> so ODD-Rationale are you a level 12 paladin
<Odd-rationale> theFATMAN: no, you can choose gnome from the gdm sessions menu and login back to gnome...
<Odd-rationale> C0D3N9N3: what's that:?
<mefisto_> theFATMAN: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm (or kdm) will let you choose whether you want gdm or kdm
<C0D3N9N3> some one of extreme power
<Odd-rationale> C0D3N9N3: hmm, i haven't found that out yet...
<theFATMAN> Odd-rationale, thank you, does it matter that i have an AMD 64bit system?
<Odd-rationale> theFATMAN: no, i don't think so
<theFATMAN> mefisto_, thank you as well
<Odd-rationale> theFATMAN: also, if you would like to complete remove gnome, i can give you a link on that...
<theFATMAN> Odd-rationale, please, cuz i keep having display issues
<mefisto_> Odd-rationale: can I have that link?
<C0D3N9N3> so is this just QA or is there an actually exchange of ideaS? cause i am not sure i want to help everyone get up to speed
<Odd-rationale> one moment...
<theFATMAN> Odd-rationale, no p
<Odd-rationale> theFATMAN, mefisto_: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<theFATMAN> Odd-rationale, mucho gracias
<theFATMAN> peace
<C0D3N9N3> 	
<C0D3N9N3> 謝謝您
<C0D3N9N3> I think IRC should be a mix of QA. recommendations, and the latest news in new software... anyone else feel the same way?
<Odd-rationale> C0D3N9N3: you may be able to find a channel for something like that.
<Taza> Linux ready for desktop my [censored] [censored]
<Taza> "HEY, KERNEL PANIC."
<C0D3N9N3> taza? you dont think linux is ready for the desktop world? or the main OS?
<Taza> "NOT ENOUGH? HAVE ANOTHER."
<Taza> C0D3N9N3: I'm very close to just going "[censored] it", installing Windows and just warezing the necessary software to make it work the way I want
<Taza> It'd be a five-minute-job with a shell script for Linux IF I COULD GET THE [censored] THING TO BOOT.
<Taza> (also, I wub my [censored]-script
<C0D3N9N3> taza? would you care to explain.. cause i am losing you?
<Taza> C0D3N9N3: M2N4. The installer goes "KERNEL PANIC" every time I try to boot
<Taza> Asus M2N4, "try with noapic", KERNEL PANIC.
<Odd-rationale> Taza: did you check the cd for errors?
<Taza> Yes.
<Taza> Every NORMAL problem is out of the way.
<Taza> There is no pebkac at work here.
<Taza> This is a problem in Ubuntu.
<Taza> Or possibly the motherboard
<C0D3N9N3> mmmm... hope it isnt a remote machine HEHEHEHE
<Odd-rationale> Taza: have you tried booting the cd on another machine? maybe it is a hardware issue...
<C0D3N9N3> well, i would look at your logs, find out when it started happening and then remove software around that time
<Taza> Odd-rationale: Are you a bot?
<C0D3N9N3> no, i am sure you installed some bad stuff
<Taza> Odd-rationale: Asus M2N4 + noapic
<Taza> C0D3N9N3: Fresh empty machine
<Taza> The LiveCD throws a KERNEL PANIC
<Odd-rationale> Taza: i'm becmoing one...
<Taza> Odd-rationale: I can see, but this isn't a pebkac. Or a normal issue.
<Taza> This is an ubuntu bug.
<Taza> Apparently around since 7.04
<Taza> Also, booting with noapic results in no x
<Taza> What is this, 1998?
<Taza> Example: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=672096
<Taza> Example: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=2ca9c8cc280af9e91e22363f74d93c35&t=334220
<MetaMorfoziS> So anybody here tried kubuntu on a pendrive?
<MetaMorfoziS> if i did what !usb said above
<MetaMorfoziS> then the auto hw detection remains?
<Taza> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<MetaMorfoziS> Because i think if i just install the livecd to the usbstick, then it will configured for that hw where i installed that
<MetaMorfoziS> Taza > read again, what i said.
<MetaMorfoziS> Or just roll back the channel's log with 5 minute
<Taza> MetaMorfoziS: I checked it to see if it was the guide I used
<Taza> Yes, the FromUSBStick manual approach is what I did and it worked
<Taza> Okay
<Taza> X is still booting
<Taza> AFTER 400 seconds on a 5ghz equilevant with 2gb of 800mhz memory!
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<MetaMorfoziS> I think you need to tweak that crappy config a bit, to get it faster;]
<Taza> It's the livecd
<Taza> Something is DEEPLY wrong.
<MetaMorfoziS> woosh
<Taza> I updated to latest stable BIOS too
<MetaMorfoziS> you messing with usbthing?
<Taza> No
<Taza> I'm trying to install Kubuntu
<Taza> It. Just. Isn't. Working.
<C0D3N9N3> so.. let me get this str8? youre having issues with a live cd?
<Taza> MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC.
<Taza> Kernel Panic - not syncing: IO-APIC + timer doesn´t work!.
<Taza> C0D3N9N3: Yes.-
<MetaMorfoziS> Taza > have you tried the alternate install?
<MetaMorfoziS> That's the same, just not qt...
<Taza> MetaMorfoziS: Well, lemme see all the problems with that.
<C0D3N9N3> as in when you runt he OS or trying to do the install?
<Taza> C0D3N9N3: As in, install kubuntu on the live cd is giving me a KERNEL PANIC
<Taza> I have to constantly edit out swearing.
<C0D3N9N3> install on your HARD DRIVE?
<C0D3N9N3> cause if youre gettting issues with the install, first try a new disk. if that doesnt work, check your system for hard ware issues
<Taza> C0D3N9N3: Use GOOGLE?
<Taza> Or perhaps FORUM SEARCH?
<C0D3N9N3> i would use the forums,
<C0D3N9N3> have you tried a new CD?
<Taza> They have this same problem all over
<Taza> No resolution
<Taza> C0D3N9N3: Please don't make me swear.
<C0D3N9N3> f[-}ck
<Taza> IT IS NOT A PEBCAK AND THE HARDWARE ITSELF WORKS FINE.
<Taza> I can query that to you in several colours every minute for the next hour if that doesn't work.
<C0D3N9N3> well. TAZA panics are either software or hardware.
<Taza> It was the quiet option
<Taza> How that can do that is beyond me
<C0D3N9N3> if your FRICKING cd is the issue burn a new CD. if if your hardware list out the hardware and check the forums
<Taza> You, my friend, are terminally stupid.
<Taza> You are stupid, obstinate and inconsiderate beyond any belief.
<C0D3N9N3> well, i am sure i will take that.
<C0D3N9N3> ;)
<Taza> And believe me, it took considerable effort not to just randomly sling insults.
<Odd-rationale> please don't be name calling. thanks!
<C0D3N9N3> yeah. i am sure.
<Taza> I'm not name calling, just stating a fact.
<C0D3N9N3> .. interesting.
<Taza> It was a mobo compatibility issue with the timer.
<Taza> Which eventually some helpful soul posted the solution to on a page 2 of a 7.04 thread.
<C0D3N9N3> if what was said doesnt help.. YOU know just ignore and move on.
<deadsouls> how can i force adept not to upgrade a certain package?
<C0D3N9N3> Taza..IGNORED and has moved on
<Taza> Pray the lord that he giveth me the ability to punch people in the face over standard TCP/IP.
<C0D3N9N3> i dont pray
<C0D3N9N3> so you go ahead with yours
<deadsouls> how can i force adept not to upgrade wine?
<Taza> C0D3N9N3: It was a standard coder IRC prayer.
<Taza> deadsouls: IIRC there was an +ignore aptitude flag
<Taza> It's called "apt pinning", that might help in a google search
<C0D3N9N3> ..Taza, figure it out. I really dont care for your soul or pray or what ever you say LMAO.. youre a joke in my mind
<deadsouls> Taza, thanks
<C0D3N9N3> peopke who insult in an IRC really have no clue
<Taza> C0D3N9N3: I'd explain you the technical specifications beyond this issue, but I don't think you speak linux.
<Taza> I also HATE black magic so could someone try to make some sense of this?
<Taza> C0D3N9N3: Harass me with ctcp's and I'll just take it up with the network staff.
<Taza> M2N4 + Ubuntu means that it spouts a kernel panic with something about apic if quiet is enabled - or quiet and noapic work too.
<Taza> If this works, however, kubuntu takes forevarrr to boot livecd desktop
<Taza> As in, ten times longer than it does on my cheap MSI mobo with a system with a third of the CPU and RAM
<Taza> This problem is making it impossible to use. :/
<Flare183> What is the default font for kubuntu?
<Flare183> What is the default font for kubuntu?
<Flare183> please someone answer
<Flare183> me
<Odd-rationale> Flare183: idk...
<Flare183> ....
<Odd-rationale> is that a good enough answer... ;)
<Odd-rationale> Flare183: well, i'm using arch+kdemod and i use Bitstream Vera Sans 9
<Flare183> ok i'll try that
<deadsouls> how can i specify which version of wine for apt-get to install?
<Flare183> for which one the Gereral or what?
<Odd-rationale> Flare183: yes, general
<Flare183> but what about the others?
<fale> hi
<Flare183> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<fale> Flare183: :D
<Flare183> I'm serious
<fale> Flare183: I belive you
<Odd-rationale> Flare183: same. except for the fixed width which uses bitstream vera sans mono 9
<Flare183> ok thanks Odd-rationale
<fale> Flare183: but was funny, imho, call a bot to say hi ;)
<Flare183> yeah
<Odd-rationale> !funny | fale
<ubottu> fale: You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<Odd-rationale> ;)
<fale> Odd-rationale: :D
#kubuntu 2008-05-31
<_jorge1500> hi im a men looking for a women
<dbglt> charming
<fale> _jorge1500: I think you are out ;)
<fale> _jorge1500: in the meaning in the wrong chanel ;)
<Taza> _jorge1500: Try #robot9000, they're all female there.
<_jorge1500> im sorry
<_jorge1500> i dindnt want ofense any body else
<_jorge1500> i dont know the rules of that channel
<andy_> anybody experienced with wzdftpd? With clean install, at start refuses to find the cfg file...
<rami> kubuntu i pretty cool
<fale> rami: :)
<yao_ziyua1> why doesn't my System Settings have Restricted Drivers?
<fale> yao_ziyua1: which version of kubuntu do you have?
<yao_ziyua1> fale: 8.04
<rami> today is my first day using Kubuntu , i am really satisfied , maybe it was alittle bit hard to find out how to get the 3D cub window , but its fantastic
<fale> yao_ziyua1: you can find it in the menu -> system
<fale> rami: very good :)
<fale> rami: I hope you had a very good experience :)
<rami> YES , i have almost all what i need , everything included . word , spreadsheet , PDF reader , drawing and many many things , its just pretty cool that i had everything included and i didnt need to download many programs after
<fale> rami: :)
<gregg> hi
<gregg> i cant find where to add a printer
<gregg> oh kcontrol
<fale> gregg: k -> system settings -> prointer -> add
<Taza> Grararararargh
<Taza> I would curse some spirits in ways that are forbidden except this is a family-friendly channel
<Taza> Kubuntu just will not work on my system
<fale> Taza: ?
<Taza> KERNEL PANIC KERNEL PANIC OH HI I FROZE
<fale> Taza: :D
<fale> Taza: the next time you'll have more lucky ;)
<Taza> With the *LiveCD*
<fale> :o
<fale> Taza: which pc do you have?
<Taza> Asus M2N4-SLI mobo, AMD 64 x2 5000+ powesave, 2x1024mb 800mhz kingston stick, GF9600GT, 320gb Seagate Barracuda
<fale> Taza: are you trying kubuntu 32 or 64?
<Taza> "KERNEL PANIC APIC TIMER NOT SYNC TRY WITH NOAPIC"
<Taza> 32bit.
<Taza> I try with noapic and it freezes on rc.local or somewhere there.
<Taza> I swear a lot in three or four different languages.
<fale> Taza: have you tryed the 64?
<Taza> Nope, because I used google first.
<Taza> Apparently it's a known problem.
<gregg> kubuntu gutsy doesent have my printer (lexmark x2580).  is it feasable to update the list of printers?
<gregg> is there a package under apt ?
<fale> Taza: known problem of the 32?
<Taza> No, a known problem of the mobo + any ubuntu
<fale> Taza: I see
<fale> gregg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=558110
<gregg> hey thanx fale
<fale> gregg: yw
<damien_> Hello everyone, I would like to burn a DVD of some anime so that it will work with my DVD player. I tried this before, but my DVD player said that the DVD was unrecognized.
<fale> damien_: are you using k3b?
<damien_> Yes
<genii> damien_: Most standalone players need dvd to be in VOB format. If the files are in some avi or other such, you need to transcode them to vob.
<gregg> sigh:  that thread just stated there is no solution to installing lexmark on linux.
<damien_> How do I format them to vob?
<genii> gregg: If it's any consolation you can buya linux-compatible printer for less than what it would cost to purchase Windows
<fale> damien_: you have to config k3b to create a video DVD
<genii> qdvdauthor is also pretty good
<fale> gregg: even an old printer, probably, will work fine...
<damien_> fale: How do I configure k3b to do this?
<fale> damien_: you have to press 'create a DVDvideo'
<damien_> Okay thanks, I think I pressed create a data dvd >_>
<fale> damien_: ;)
<damien_> It says to insert an empty DVD, I have one in the CD drive however.
<genii> damien_: Is it the one you tried to make earlier?
<herashio> i downloaded a ppd file. from http://www.openprinting.org/show_driver.cgi?driver=pbm2l2030&fromprinter=Lexmark-X2580  what directory does a ppd file belong?
<damien_> No, its a different DVD
<herashio> or what is a ppd file
<damien_> Uh...I fixed that problem, but now there's a new problem :x
<fale> herashio: http://www.linuxfoundation.org/en/OpenPrinting/Database/PPDDocumentation
<damien_> It says "The project does not contain all necessary VideoDVD files."
<damien_> Do I need to place them in the folder k3b auto-made, "VIDEO_TS"?
<genii> herashio: sudo mkdir /usr/share/ppd/Lexmark                  then sudo cp the file there
<fale> damien_: I think you have to put in VIDEO_TS the VOB files
<genii> herashio: Is it just ppd extension or ppd.gz ?
<damien_> Oh, how do I convert them again? >_>
<genii> damien_: qdvdauthor
<damien_> Alright thanks/
<damien_> thanks.*
<genii> damien_: np
<fale> damien_: yw
<herashio> genii: just a ppd file.
<genii> herashio: Then as I described
<herashio> i'll copy it to that dir you told me to make
<damien_> genii: fale: Could one of you give me a walkthrough on how to convert my video files with this? I have no idea how >_>
<herashio> genii: is that all thats needed to make my printer function?  how do i add the printer ?
<fale> damien_: I have never used that program
<damien_> Ah ok
<genii> herashio:  You should go again now to System Settings...Printers ...add one and see if now listed
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<MetaMorfoziS> does anybody tried to run virtualbox on kubuntu?
<Taza> BY PROBABLY BY TRYING TO REMOVE THE KERNEL OR SOMETHING
<MetaMorfoziS> I'm getting "Not permitted to open the USB device, check usbfs options." when i try to enable an usb device
<Taza> HAVE YOU CHECKED YOUR CD, MAYBE YOU SHOULD BURN IT AGAIN
<fale> MetaMorfoziS: some month ago
<Taza> HADHAHDHAHFDASHNBLABKABLAAKGLA
<igalmarino> hi when will kde 4.1 beta packages be avaiblable for kubuntu 8.04 ?
<fale> Taza: are you ok?
<MetaMorfoziS> fale > and, did you tried usb?
<fale> igalmarino: in a few days
<Taza> fale: I've fought FOUR HOURS just trying to get the livecd to boot
<fale> MetaMorfoziS: it failed
<igalmarino> thnks
<fale> Taza: is booting?
<Taza> fale: No
<Taza> fale: I just lost my grip on reality a bit.
<fale> Taza: i'm sorry
<Taza> fale: "WHY YOU USE CAPS YOU RACIST AGAINST ME"
<Taza> "TRY YOUR CD BURN AGAIN, MAYBE YOUR CD BROKEN"
<Taza> #ubuntu is helpful as usual
<fale> thx igalmarino
<genii> damien_: Just create a project, add whatever video files in whatever format you have to the project. It uses some other tools undrneath to convert everything to VIDEO_TS and so on.
<damien_> Oh okay
<damien_> Thanks
<genii> damien_: np
<damien_> genii: I'm pretty sure I messed up >_>
<Taza> damien_: Have you checked your CD?
<genii> damien_: ?
<Taza> Maybe you should try burning it at a lower speed.
<Taza> PLEASE DON'T USE CAPS.
<damien_> I clicked "Create DVD" after adding my video files, checked the folder where it was supposed to be placed, and it wasn't there >_>
<genii> damien_: Where was the folder supposed to be?
<damien_> Desktop/New Folder 1
<genii> Taza: Please follow your own advice and try not to type in uppercase.
<Taza> genii: PLEASE DON'T USE CAPS
<Taza> genii: Maybe you should try some other kernel options?
<genii> Taza: Exactly
<damien_> Taza: He
<Taza> genii: We don't want that attitude here.
<damien_> Taza: He's not typing in caps.
<genii> damien_: I'm pretty sure it's a bot
<Taza> HelpI'M GOINGINSANE
<Taza> I'm not a bot.
<genii> Yes, apparently
<Taza> I've been trying to get the LIVECD TO WORTK FOR FOUR HOURS AND IT KEEPS ENDING UP EITHER FREEEZING OR KERNEL PANIC
<damien_> genii: Can you help me out with step by step instructions for this?
<herashio> genii: 2030 not there.  you sure that was the correct directory?
<Taza> AND ALL I GET IS "CHECK YOUR CD" OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER AGAIN
<genii> Taza: Have some patience and stop ranting long enough for someone to address your issue please
<Art_Vandelay> Is Kubuntu going to incorporate the 4.1 beta release of KDE anytime soon?
<Taza> Every. Single. Person. Trying. To. Help. Feels. Obliged. To. Try. To. "Help." By. Asking. The. Same. Newbie. Questions. Over. And. Over. Again.
<Taza> genii: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/125925
<fale> Art_Vandelay: only in experimental repository
<Taza> This is my issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 125925 in linux-source-2.6.22 "kernel panic on boot in kubuntu 7.04 and 7.10 tribe 2 becouse of Apic" [Medium,Incomplete]
<Taza> genii: Is four hours not patience enough?
<Art_Vandelay> I cant find it
<Taza> genii: PLEASE TRY BURNING YOUR CD AT A LOWER SPEED. DON'T USE CAPS. YOUR ATTITUDE IS NOT WELCOME HERE.
<Art_Vandelay> How do i install stuff from experimental?
<fale> Art_Vandelay: right now is not done
<genii> Taza: You only seem to have been ranting here for a few minutes but I feel as if it's been 4 hours :)
<Art_Vandelay> ok i see
<damien_> genii: Can you help me out with step by step instructions for this?
<genii> damien_: I'm a bit spread out so bear with me.
<fale> Art_Vandelay: as soon as the packages will be ready, there will be an announcement on kubuntu.org
<damien_> genii: Alright.
<Art_Vandelay> why is it taking so long alot of the other head distros already have them
<Art_Vandelay> fedora, opensuse
<genii> herashio: I'm not entirely sure if something else needs alteration for the printer to appear yet on the list. Maybe try a reboot and then go again to add the printer and see if it now exists there
<fale> Art_Vandelay: because the packages are released when are done
<Art_Vandelay> ?
<genii> damien_: OK, choose first a folder which already exists. PReferably without spaces in the name
<damien_> genii: Alright, done.
<Taza> Art_Vandelay: They are paid employees, they are doing this out of the goodness out of their hearts. They are volunteers. They are incompetant hardcore professionals.
<fale> Art_Vandelay: the devs are people that create the packages are volountieers and work on linux when they have time
<Taza> Art_Vandelay: Ubuntu devs are lazy asses who couldn't package a goat in bubblewrap if it was dead and therefore the package QA process has to be excessively strict.
<Art_Vandelay> Nvm
<uwe> hello there... can somebody help me?
<Taza> As we can see from the 7.10 OpenOffice packaging
<genii> damien_: Now to add the files, etc. It knows about avi normally. If you have some odd ones like strange codec or so it may not know how to make them to the mpeg kind of vob file.
<shaffy> http://pastebin.com/d151a7634    can someone help me to interpret this aptitude output? i was trying to install tor, but it only allows me to install an older version, opposed to the newer one in an added repositories.
<fale> Taza: is true that a lot of times the packages are done pretty bad
<uwe> my keyboard is doing wrong
<Taza> Better 4.1 to be late than to get a dependency problem like that. Next time we rush them they package gnome as an Amarok dependency and install it by default with gnome-games on Xfce4.
<fale> Taza: lol
<uwe> I don't know what I should do
<frybye> uwe - did you install any new hardware today?
<fale> uwe: what's the problem?
<uwe> no
<uwe> I believe I pressed a key combination
<frybye> I had the wrong keyboard language after installing a new grafic card...
<uwe> by pressing the keypad my mouse cursor is moving
<uwe> I think I made that with alt+f12
<Taza> fale: My ubuntu personal nitpicks in 7.10: Openoffice.org core packaging with language-support-en and mesa driver ALWAYS crashing in Direct3D emulation with Intel cards.
<uwe> how can I change thatback?
<frybye> uwe - the keypad is there so you can move the cursor or..?
<uwe> yup
<uwe> I just want to write numbers
<Taza> uwe: MAYBE YOU SHOULD BURN THE CD SLOWER. PLEASE DON'T USE A CAPS ATTITUDE.
<uwe> not using it as alternative mouse
<frybye> I will let sbdy else help you - i dont se where the problem is.. ah ha - the keypad - i though you meant the touchpad.. sorry...
<frybye> and hitting the "num" key does not switch it?
<uwe> nope
<Taza> uwe: It's in accessibility options
<uwe> where can I find those options?
<albuntu> uwe: System Settings
<Taza> Or at least it should be. BUT MAYBE UBUNTU DEVS KNOW NOTHING ABOUT INTERFACE DESIGN. One way to find out. Take this amazing journey now. One time offer only. The Computer is not responsible for personal damage and / or deaths of your clones and / or poisonings and / or nuclear explosions. The Computer is your friend. Happiness is mandatory.
<uwe> I'm not an retard just a fresh user, don't talk with me like that please
<Taza> Are you not happy?
<Taza> Happiness is mandatory.
<uwe> ?
<Taza> This could be your day of glory, troubleshooter.
<albuntu> Taza: are you drunk ?
<albuntu> lol
<Taza> No.
<Taza> I've debugged the livecd for 4 hours
<uwe> listen
<uwe> I need just help
<Taza> After a week of the hardest time I've ever had.
<Taza> uwe: Control panel.
<Taza> uwe: Accessibility settings IF you trust Ubuntu devs.
<albuntu> !help | uwe
<ubottu> uwe: I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<Taza> If you don't it'll magically disappear.
<albuntu> :P
<mike_> anyone used kde4 ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Taza: if you have such a problem with ubuntu, use something else, your attitude reeks of entitlement.
<uwe> I'm using kubuntu right now
<Taza> Daisuke_Laptop: Are you not happy? Happiness is mandatory. If you are not happy you will be terminated. The computer is your friend.
<Daisuke_Laptop> !ops | Taza
<ubottu> Taza: Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<Taza> Daisuke_Laptop: Also, this is a problem from 6.10.
<Taza> YAYYY
<mike_> plasma needs some polish
<Daisuke_Laptop> 6.10 is no longer supported
<Taza> I get to experience problems, uh, from products that have reached their end of life.
<Taza> YAYYY.
<Mez> Taza, please stop with the spammy stuff
<Daisuke_Laptop> so upgrade or quit whining.
<Mez> !noise | Taza
<ubottu> Factoid noise not found
<Mez> grr
<Taza> Daisuke_Laptop: I know, I use 8.04
<mneptok> Taza: i tire of you.
<Taza> Which has the SAME bug.
<Taza> This bug is THAT old.
<mneptok> Taza: i am done telling you about the caps.
<Taza> mneptok: Go suck a cock already.
<Taza> <3
<Daisuke_Laptop> this just got interesting
<Taza> What is this, dozenth time?
<mike_> and i thought that linux users are helpful
<bdizzle> hello
<uwe> I don't find something like that but thanks for help
<Daisuke_Laptop> mike_: for the most part, this channel is extremely helpful - that particular user has been on like that all day
<bdizzle> so I am having problems with the sound on Kubuntu, can someone help?
<uwe> anything
 * dthacker goes for coffee
<dthacker> sorry mischan
<shaffy> http://pastebin.com/d151a7634    can someone help me to interpret this aptitude output? i was trying to install tor, but it only allows me to install an older version, opposed to the newer one in an added repositories.
<mike_> do you know the model of soundcard
<bdizzle> I know its made by Intel for an Acer computer, but I'm not sure how to check what model number it is
<mike_> bd- is it a new laptop ?
<bdizzle> the sound normally works, up until the computer goes into screensaver mode or is locked. Then it won't work again until I reboot, and its getting really annoying to repeat
<Daisuke_Ido> bdizzle: ah...  that fun one
<bdizzle> um, I've had it for about 4 months or so
<bdizzle> I've tried the alsa reset in terminal and it still won't restart
<Daisuke_Ido> bdizzle: close anything that might be using sound, then sudo modprobe -r snd_hda intel && sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<Daisuke_Ido> mine does the same thing
<bdizzle> FATAL: Module snd_hda not found
<Daisuke_Ido> whoops
<Daisuke_Ido> that should have been snd_hda_intel
<Daisuke_Ido> my mistake
<mike_> with me certain mp3,divx make mplayer freeze the machine
<Daisuke_Ido> while still not a *great* solution, it's better than having to reboot just to get sound back
<bdizzle> so sudo modprobe -r snd_hda_intel && sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel ?
<Daisuke_Ido> bdizzle: that is correct
<bdizzle> claims it is in use, even though Amarok and internet is closed
 * Daisuke_Ido thinks
<Daisuke_Ido> you might have to kill amarok manually (killall amarokapp)
<bdizzle> amarokapp: no process killed
<bdizzle> same for firefox
<Daisuke_Ido> bdizzle: are you using gutsy or hardy?
<bdizzle> hardy
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't want to recommend forcing a removal of the module, because 1) i don't know if it'll work, and 2) it's generally not advised...
<bdizzle> ok
<bdizzle> so what would cause such a problem, or is it just the screensaver?
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm not entirely sure, i've been trying to figure it out myself
<mike> anyone downloaded kde4.1
<fale> mike: I have kde4.1, why?
<Daisuke_Ido> and i am at a complete loss
<mike> is it stable ? fale
<fale> mike: yes
<mike> can you do apt-get install kde4.01
<fale> mike: no
<mike> manual install then
<fale> mike: yes, is the only was, for now
<mike> thanks for the info, i might dip my toes
<fale> mike: yw
<Daisuke_Ido> Kubuntu packages are in preparation (according to kde.org)
<fale> Daisuke_Ido: true
<mike> well i actually running unbuntu and added kde4
<Daisuke_Ido> mike: same thing applies.
<bdizzle> when does KDE 4.1 become publicly available? I've heard some decent things of it, just as soon as it becomes stable
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu and kubuntu are the same os, just different desktop environments
<Daisuke_Ido> bdizzle: july 29, in theory
<mike> still like gnome,blackbox,etc lol
<mike> managed to install vista fonts , so kde4 looks better
<fale> mike: imho 4.1 have a very good font set
<mike> yes i have heard that, last time i installed kde from source , 2hrs later my machine crashed
<fale> mike: when it was?
<Daisuke_Ido> bdizzle: have you closed your mixer?
<Daisuke_Ido> (kmix)
<mike> about 3 yrs ag
<fale> mike: lol
<mike> i will wait for the updates
<fale> mike: they will arrive soon ;)
<messiah> hola
<messiah> alguien me puede echar una mano por favor?
<messiah> creo que es una duda sencilla
<mike> yes i manage to screw up the desktop but renaming .kde4 soon cured i
<mike> it
<fale> messiah: /join #ubuntu-es
<mike> will any widget work with widgets ? im thinking of osx ones
<bdizzle> not yet, lemme try that
<messiah> can someone help me please?
<genii> messiah: If you can state your problem in english, we may assist. If you speak spanish please visit #kubuntu-es
<messiah> thanks
<messiah> i am asking in ubuntu-es but it seems difficult problem
<messiah> well...
<messiah> i have next to me an Dell Inspiron 4000 PIII 600 Mhz 128Ram which i formatted yesterday with Windows
<messiah> today i did some partitions because i want to install linux
<messiah> well, i tryed with 3 distros and no one runs
<messiah> two of them i used before and runned perfectly
<messiah> nothing? :(
<Guest10492> messiah thats not much ram have you tried dsl (damn small linux)?
<genii> messiah: The livecd needs at least 192 mb to run in, in order to install. If you have less than that, try using the alternate installer which is text based
<messiah> well, the ubuntu 5.04 which i tryed says:
<messiah> you must have an Intel x86 ... at least 32Mb and at least 350Mb
<messiah> 32 Ram
<messiah> indeed i can't see that disks in Windows
<messiah> in my desktop computer i can see them you know?
<fale> messiah: have you tried dsl or debian or ubuntu alternative?
<messiah> i tryed to reboot with: Kubuntu 7,1, ubuntu 5.04, and CD1Debian
<messiah> (sorry, my english is not so nice)
<ab_> messiah - I loaded opensuse 10.3 on my childrens computer a p3 with 192 ram :)
<ab_> and they enjoy
<fale> messiah: what is the problem that stop your pc to boot correctly?
<martijn81> messiah: best is to upgrade to 192 mb ram
<messiah> i tryed to see the disks in windows and i can't, then i turned off the laptop with the disk inside and reboot, and they don't do anything
<Guest10492> dsl will run on almost anything try it
<messiah> although i put on BIOS only boot with CD/DVD
<messiah> sorry, what is dsl?
<ab_> I am new to ubuntu on a dell 1525 so not sure of mem requirements
<martijn81> 192 is the minimum for the live-cd iirc
<ab_> messiah - damn small linux -- dsl
<Guest10492> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<ab_> works great as i use it on a old comp with 96 mb ram
<Guest10492> the whole system is less than 50Mb
<Maska> hello, someone can tell me what version of the "Standard C++ library" i have to download please. I have the "libstdc++6" but when i try to install a programme, an error message say (in french), something like that: you have the wrong version of the standard c++ lib, the correct version can not be found... (thank you)
<martijn81> Maska: have you tried installing build-essential?
<Maska> heu nop
<martijn81> try that first
<herashio> koulorpaint doesent have fonts.  yet mspaint on windows does.  why is that.
<herashio> the dropdown box is empty
<Maska> martijn81: ok i find it, i will try that now, thx
<Maska> martijn81: build-essential libqt4-dev, is it ok?
<martijn81> build-essential should be enough for most programmes afaik
<Maska> ok, merci :)
<herashio> this linux junk never works.
<Guest10492> heratio windows needs another zombie you should go back to it
<BiteyBite> from where do i change keyboard shortcuts n behaviour of the keyboard?.my kida has done something to it n now caps lock n numlock are behaving exactly opposit to what they should..can any one help plzzzzzzzzzzz?
<herashio> Guest10492: no linux needs some real programmers so we could use fonts on koulourpaint
 * herashio goes to the library to get some work done
<herashio> at least their operating systems work... hastle free
<Guest10492> then why are you here?
<herashio> for linux help.  but im off to the library now.
<igno> herashio: you need to read some about free (as in freedom) software, I suggest you start at www.fsf.org
<herashio> igno: fuck that.  i just want the shit to work.  yea i get the free software idiom.  YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR
<Guest10492> can someone kick this guy we don't need that lang. in here
<BiteyBite> from where do i change keyboard shortcuts n behaviour of the keyboard?.my kida has done something to it n now caps lock n numlock are behaving exactly opposit to what they should..can any one help plzzzzzzzzzzz?
<jtmoney> will i see a big performance gain if i compile my own kernel? i know what i'm doing, i just need to know whether or not it's worth it
<Dr_willis> jtmoney,  proberly not too likely.  from what i read.
<jtmoney> hmm
<Dr_Bidoof> Why do GTK apps look horrible in KDE4?
<Dr_Bidoof> Is there a way to fix this?
<fale> Dr_Bidoof: because is still unavailable gtk2toqt4
<ronnie> my new computer has hyperthread tech., so should I install the 64 bit version of kubuntu? I currently have the i386 version on the HD,
<shaffy> can anyone tell me why the coloring is messed up in all videos that i play, regardless of which player i use (mplayer, vlc)?
<Dragnslcr> ronnie- if you don't have more than 4 GB of memory, stick with 32-bit
<ronnie> 4gb as in the ram? , my HD is 80gb
<ronnie> just wondering if the 64 bit would max out it's performance, than useing the wrong version ; )
<Dr_willis> I doubt if it will matter much.
<Dr_willis> from all the  discussion/fights/arguments - I hear it dosent really matter if you go 64 or 32 - for most 'desktop' ussage.
<Dr_willis> there are specific cases i hear that you can notice some gains.
<edilson> hello
<ronnie> well I may try it anyhoo, to test it, easy enough to reinstall the kde4 32 bit again, had a few issues with it, maybe I should have installed the more stable one kde3 something or 6.6, whichever ; )  thx for the imput : )
<dthacker> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<dbglt> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<dbglt> using hardy:
<dbglt> Past essay questions:
<dbglt> 2006 -
<dbglt> Outline Australia’s approach to access regulation. What problems are there with it? Is it succeeding in promoting competition in telecommunications, energy and transport markets?
<dbglt> Possible essay questions:
<dbglt> ack
<dbglt> sorry about that!
<dbglt>   openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb: Conflicts: openoffice.org-core (>= 1:2.4.0.1) but 1:2.4.1~rc1-1ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<dbglt>   openoffice.org-l10n-en-za: Conflicts: openoffice.org-core (>= 1:2.4.0.1) but 1:2.4.1~rc1-1ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<dbglt> anyone know how to fix that?
<dbglt> most recent update/upgrade attempt on hardy
<sparky01> hello everyone
<sparky01> anyone using kde4 version?
<mr--t> yes
<sparky01> hey Mr T
<sparky01> Has it improved since initial release?  Does it now have the wifi Network Manager thing?
<sparky01> Initial release was not as polished as ubuntu or kubuntu with kde 3
<sparky01> but i love it despite the minor issues
<sparky01> it is more polished and stable now?
<mr--t> I dont know , i just started using it  a couple weeks ago and i don't use wireless
<sparky01> mr--t, you have it on a desktop then eh?
<mr--t> yes
<mr--t> I tried to put it on my "play" box but that only has 296 ram
<mr--t> That had wireless but I wired the whole house with cat 5e , i didn,t like the speed limit with wireless
<sparky01> mr--t, I don't blame you.  wireless performance is not anywhere near gig E
<sparky01> better performace on your local home lan is great
<ronnie> hi again : )  any have an opinion on the best version of hardy?, (kde3), (kde4 remix), (6.06 LTS) is there alot of known problems with the unstable kde4 remix?
<mr--t> I was running ubuntu on my plat box but it kept "losing my sound card and wirless. Now Im playing with freespire on it. my main box has k804
<mr--t> The remix looks cool but I couldnt make it work well
<ronnie> I am useing kde4 remix, only problems i ran into was screen resolution & had to use firefox beta3 to run java, : )
<ronnie> I could never follow the rule if something ain't broke don't try to fix it! haha, I always think a different version might make it faster or some programs more stable ; )
<mr--t> yaeh Iv,e broken more than I,ve fixed
<goomba> hi
<goomba> i am sorry but I have a quick question.
<mr--t> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sparky01> ronnie go with kubuntu with Kde 3 if you want rock solid stability. =)  Kde 4 version just isn't there yet
<goomba> I downloaded the KDE 4 package to update my 8.0.4 Kubuntu.  How do I install it now that I have it downloaded through adept manager?
<froduntu> good night chanel
<sparky01> nite!
<froduntu> does anybody know how can I do with a one liner to have something like 'find ./ -iname <myfilename> -cp ~/'?
<ronnie> k thx sparky I'll try that one first, don't really care for the 6.06 LTS, cause by then I'll probably be trying the next version ; )
<Wes> Hi, im getting an error message when I try to install kubuntu that reads "Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge (32.247654)"
<Wes> Can anyone help with that?
<mr--t> Goomba it would have been easier to upgrade, did you download the iso?
<pablo_> arôu!!!
<ab_> new to kubuntu - when i try to open desktop effects it doesn't respond after a few seconds of bouncing curser - any suggestions as to what I should try?
<flaccid> ab_, check logs i guess. this is kde3 desktop effects?
<ab_> yes
<axel> buenas usuarios de linux
<ab_> okay will check logs
<ab_> thanks
<Betus> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<mjponce> ubottu : agrega debian-mx
<ubottu> mjponce: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mjponce> Great!
<yotsu_irrsi> hello
<linuxmce> hello
<mjponce> hi!
<linuxmce> need some help with my linux mce if someone can
<linuxmce> ripping my hair out over it
<linuxmce> it is designed to see all of the other computers on the network
<linuxmce> and auto add them
<linuxmce> well its not
<linuxmce> and i tried adding them manually
<linuxmce> i cant even connect to the stupid machines
<linuxmce> god gotta love the linux/kubuntu community...oh so helpful
<root> ?
<linuxmce> finally a response
<NickPresta> !patience | linuxmce
<ubottu> linuxmce: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<linuxmce> i think im a victim of lag...that msg was 15 minutes ago
<linuxmce> 0_0
 * Surfer16 Visit http://www.FakeMagazineCover.com (upload pic make mag) - http://www.SillyWebcam.com (play with webcam online) - http://www.Is-A-Jerk.com (insulter/anon email) - http://www.ComedySearchEngine.com (fun) - http://www.BodySwitcher.com (put your face on funny body) - http://www.MedChecker.com (health) - http://www.Canuckster.com (Canada eh) - http://www.Nerdful.com (geeks)
<linuxmce> anyways how do i connect this machine to my other windows based pcs?
<ayoki> how do i install a program that i have downloaded
<ayoki> ?
<linuxmce> what prog and how did you download it would be my question aoki
<linuxmce> because my guess its a tar file
<ayoki> i downloaded it off the net it is a photoeditor software
<linuxmce> lemme rephrase
<linuxmce> filename with extension
<ayoki> yes
<mr--t> linuxmce I think you need SAMBA to link to windows box
<linuxmce> thanx mr. t...
<ayoki> Whats Samba
<linuxmce> linux mce should have a samba client already installed
<linuxmce> but its not detecting any of my networks/workgroups
<linuxmce> i think its a firewall issue but i cant remember how to check to see if a local firewall is enabled or not'
<ayoki> this software is new to me as i never saw the Kubuntu Version of Linux before
<linuxmce> you and me both ayoki
<linuxmce> but i have some experience in linux so i might be somewhat helpful..i know fedora decent
<linuxmce> still considering what i have seen with this install i can tell you
<linuxmce> linux is nowhere near easy when it comes to media center software/configurations
<ronnie> on my old ibm desktop I use to hold f12 to choose to boot from cd rom, but this one only flashes a dos screen & goes to HD , how can I make it look at the cd first to install?
<linuxmce> i see one demo on the internet...looks beautiful.  install it and it looks like complete crap. completely different that what it was supposed to be
<NickPresta> ronnie, you need to change your BIOS settings to boot from CD rom first
<ayoki> i am just using linux overall as i use to use windows and know my head hurts just figuring out this software
<NickPresta> !samba | ayoki
<ubottu> ayoki: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<linuxmce> ronnie, try f1, del, f10 something to get a bios scrreen so you can change it
<ronnie> oh ok but how can I get to bios, ok ill try that thx so much ; )
<NickPresta> ronnie, every setup is different. Consult your motherboard manual or try various keys (F10, F12, Delete, etc)
<linuxmce> he is offline nick
<linuxmce> :P
<NickPresta> ah, missed that
<linuxmce> well this still doesnt help me
<linuxmce> i guess linuxmce is a pile of crap and cant talk to other computers on the network
<NickPresta> linuxmce?
<linuxmce> multimedia center edition
<linuxmce> there is a wiki on it
<linuxmce> i have checked out all the stuff on media centers windows/linux/everything
<NickPresta> I know what MCE is :). I would probably ask in their forums. They can help you, specifically
<linuxmce> and linux has the most appetizing but the most pain in the ass for setup
<ayoki> i have no idea what that thing tellin me to do with samba and i really don't know
<linuxmce> well i got on here for some help to see if i can disable a possible local firewall
<linuxmce> samba is so linux machines can talk to windows machines
<mr--t> ayoki you don't need samba
<ek> Hrm. Anyone have a link for choppy sound?
<linuxmce> i dont ek sorry
<ek> Seems my new sound card is supported but Amarok and Kaffeine are super choppy.
<ek> MPlayer works fine though. Lol.
<ek> Strange.
<NickPresta> ayoki, you downloaded software off the net? Which software?
<mr--t> you need to tell us what type of file youare trying to install
<ayoki> Magic Photo Editor
<linuxmce> nick would you know how to tell if there is a local software firewall enabled?
<ayoki> not in linux i wouldn't
<linuxmce> i already asked what filename and file extension
<linuxmce> my guess tar or bzip2
<NickPresta> linuxmce, I don't think there is any sort of firewall enabled by default. It wouldn't cause any sort of local problems anyways.
<NickPresta> ayoki, is MGE available for Linux?
<linuxmce> well its not a local problem...im trying to detect my workgroups on the network.  i cant detect them
<mr--t> ayoki you need to be specific  (filename). extension
<NickPresta> it looks as if Magic Photo Editor isn't available for Linux (http://www.download.com/Magic-Photo-Editor/3000-2192_4-10522282.html)
<ayoki> i don't know about MPG but i know it can use JPG
<linuxmce> wow that sux
<NickPresta> ayoki, you can use Wine to run Windows applications if you need to (they may not work 100% or at all though)
<ayoki> its the only software that does what i want
<NickPresta> !wine > ayoki
<linuxmce> ayoki your program will not work on linux without windows xp emulation.
<ayoki> no magic
<linuxmce> no magic >_<
<linuxmce> so what steps do i need to take to start browsing my windows xp network shares?
<ayoki> what other photo software is there that does what magic does that works with linux
<linuxmce> because i can ping the ip addresses just fine
<mr--t> ayoki linux has over 30,000 programs in the repos
<linuxmce> gimp?
<linuxmce> would gimp work for photo editing?
<NickPresta> ayoki, I don't know of any programs that will automatically blend images into one another but there are several photo editing applications available
<linuxmce> i guess for something like that google is a great friend
<linuxmce> to find out
<linuxmce> and i was looking up stuff and gave up
<linuxmce> this linux mce is crap.  im hoping someone would help me get this thing sharing files on my local lan
<linuxmce> i need to get my files >_<
<ed__> hello, can anyone offer help with dvd ripping?
<linuxmce> or its back to windows xp for me
<mr--t> linuxmce do you have to enable the linux box in the ads?
<linuxmce> how do i activat the linux box in AD?
<mr--t> the linux box would have to be enabled to share files in the xp, and the xp will have to have sharing enabled
<linuxmce> xp has filing sharing enabled
<linuxmce> and by defuault this linuxmce has fileshare enabled
<mr--t> sounds like the linux box lacks permissions
<linuxmce> its in a completely different workgroup
<linuxmce> but doesnt scan the default windows workgroup
<Dr_willis> I often find it easier to just install ssh, and use winscp to get files back/forth btweeen windows and linux box's
<linuxmce> hmm ssh is installed but i dont like copying lists of files over to the local computer
<linuxmce> i would rather stream from my 1tb fileserver
<linuxmce> then have to copy back and forth
<Dr_willis> it all depends on what your needs are i guess.
<linuxmce> well this local computer has 80gb
<Dr_willis> there are upnp servers for linux also.
<Dr_willis> playing files from a samba share isent really 'streaming' In My definition. :)
<linuxmce> universal plug and play...what do you mean?
<linuxmce> yeah but you get what i mean
<Dr_willis> !upnp
<ubottu> Factoid upnp not found
<Dr_willis> upnp is a service/server used to stream video/audio files to 'devices'
<Dr_willis> !find upnp
<ubottu> Found: gupnp-tools, libgupnp-1.0-0, libgupnp-1.0-dbg, libgupnp-1.0-dev, libgupnp-doc (and 6 others)
<Dr_willis> and yes. its badly named.
<linuxmce> i would rather access the data fom the fileserver than to copy stuff over
<fale> Dr_willis: afaik you can stream other things out of audio and video
<Dr_willis> UPnp = the server stream thing.
<linuxmce> which i remember seeing those tools installed when installing linuxmce
<Dr_willis> fale,  i cant even imageine what else one can stream. :)
<linuxmce> i am just very frustrated with this
<Dr_willis> if the windows box is accessing a linxu machine. Samba shares are proberly the way to go. But samba has a lot of options/confioguratiioons
<linuxmce> because on the video demo linuxmce looked so great
<linuxmce> and i have it installed now and looks completely different than the demo
<Dr_willis> Samba is one of thost things  that ya some times just have to read up on and learn.
<fale> Dr_willis: mmm... ktorrent have upnp...
<linuxmce> i feel mislead and angry
<Dr_willis> linuxmce,  demand your money back?
<linuxmce> even bill wouldnt have gone this far of a change
<linuxmce> well i want my time back
<Dr_willis> Linuxmce - i recall was a VERY complex setup. that was not designed for the total beginner.  more of a power user tool/disrto.
<linuxmce> i didnt think i was that big of a noob
<linuxmce> i mean i can navigate through the menus and such just fine
<Dr_willis> Mythbuntu is a simpiler thing.  i started to try linxumce. and decided it did 100xmore then what i needed
<linuxmce> just having trouble with networking
<linuxmce> because even with the kubuntu tool it says my network card is not passing its test'
<linuxmce> yet you see me on irc chatting huh?
<Dr_willis> there are books written on samba. :) in the samba-doc package even. I just have a simple lan, makes it easy to get samba going.
<linuxmce> thats what im getting at
<Dr_willis> theres a bug in the kde network manager stuff that does that  linuxmce
<linuxmce> i dont think its samba
<Dr_willis> try browsing from konqueror.
<linuxmce> already tried that
<Dr_willis> Ive seen people in here that could irc, but not browsae due to that network manager bug.
<linuxmce> there must be a reason why i cant locate any other workgroups
<linuxmce> with this POS linux distro
<linuxmce> i can browse html
<linuxmce> what is this network manager bug you speak of?
<Dr_willis> start wiht the basics I guess. be sure  the samba package is isntalled. be sure your samba config has the right workgroup.
<holycow> hi guys
<linuxmce> alright
<holycow> any rumours to 4.1 beta comming to repos?
<Dr_willis> kdes default network manager tool. Ive never needed to mess with other then to check 'use dhcp'  (actually thats the default)
<linuxmce> alright
<linuxmce> ?
<fale> holycow: it will, soon
<linuxmce> is there a gui for samba or am i going to have to green screen it?
<holycow> fale: wicked!!!!!
<holycow> danke
<linuxmce> wwwith fedora i knew exactly where it was
<linuxmce> kubuntu looks so foreign :(
<holycow> everything new is foreign
<linuxmce> and this one feels stripped
<holycow> you were using gnome
<holycow> why don't you just install whatever tool fedora had and run it?
<holycow> i'm don't get the gripe
<linuxmce> because i dont remember how
<linuxmce> :P
<fale> holycow: there are not official dates ;)
<holycow> dude, seriously
<holycow> stop drinking and ircing
<holycow> >_<
<holycow> fale: oh no problemo at all, i'm just curious
<linuxmce> stop bashing on people with questions
<fale> holycow: is normal :D
<holycow> fale: i'm realy loving what i'm seeing in kde 4.0.3 and i can't believe how well some things work
<holycow> for example the effects stuff .. thats just "done right' (tm)
<linuxmce> dr. willis you there?
<Dr_willis> i always just edit the samba config file.
<holycow> so i just can't wait to see kde 4.1 and help out test
<fale> holycow: the reality is that kde rulez
<Dr_willis> that way its the same on every disrto basicially :)
<fale> holycow: and kde4 even more
<linuxmce> ok  refresh my memory how i go about doing that
<holycow> heh *nod*
<linuxmce> if you could dr.
<Dr_willis> sudo vi /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Dr_willis> of course be sure you have the samba package/service installed with the package manager tools
<Dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.28a-1ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 6843 kB, installed size 14788 kB
<linuxmce> my guess is that the manager tools are not
<linuxmce> because this all in one setup doesnt have much in the way of debugging and troubleshooting
<holycow> uh what?
<holycow> you only have the worlds largest repository of software on hand
<ronnie> just popped back in to thank-you sooo much, who told me how to get it to boot from cd first, it was f10 ; )  also...
<holycow> how can you not have everything?
<holycow> everything in rh is in the repos
<linuxmce> ah crap cant remember how to save in vi
<holycow> ubuntu/debian are the largest distributions in terms of free software packaged up
<holycow> :w!
<fale> holycow: btw I compile 4.1 quite as every night ;)
<holycow> fale: heh!
<holycow> man you are dedicated :)
<fale> holycow: I'm a dev ;)
<linuxmce> thats right i have to su
<holycow> fale: is it as easy as ./configure && make && make install or?
<holycow> oh heh well thats diff
<fale> holycow: script that runs during the night ;)
<holycow> if you are a dev on kde4/kdeanything my hats off to you
<holycow> i TRULLY love what kde4 is bringing
<fale> lol
<fale> :)
<fale> me too
<holycow> fale about 4 years ago i was thinking about gnome and what i could do to improve it
<ronnie> it says locked  cpu freq & 133mhz bus, is there a way to unlock it?, or is that overclocking & just better leave it alone?
<holycow> believe it or not, all of that is in kde4
<holycow> INCLUDING the patch to remove icons from the desktop :)
<holycow> i didn't envision plasma tho, that alone is brilliant and will let me setup workflows for our staff as i need to
<holycow> trully my hats off to all of you
<fale> holycow: in effect kde4 is awesome
<holycow> yeah
<holycow> the thing you guys got really right is the architecture
<holycow> for example, doing the effects thing as part of kwin is superb
<fale> holycow: I arrived after the main architecture ;)
<mr--t> ronnie the message is probably just telling you that your cpu can't be throttled
<fale> holycow: but I completle agree
<holycow> fale: *nod* understood
<ronnie> ok thx mrt
<ronnie> oh just one thing, I can now see when i want the temperature of different areas, what is considered too hot & a fan should be added?
<mr--t> what cpu
<ronnie> yes, what cpu temp is cool or running good, I do think my power supply is a bit hot
<mr--t> nooo  I mean cpu brand and type
<ronnie> its a pentium4 (R) 2.4 ghz
<linuxmce> how do i go about editing the smb.conf when the file is locked
<linuxmce> >_<
<linuxmce> *sigh*
<linuxmce> i give up kubuntu will never work on this network.
<mr--t> 64 -78 degrees c.
<mr--t> thats too hot
<ronnie> hmm ok mine said 49 c guess is good considering its been on for 4 or 5 hrs
<mr--t> The power supply will not overheat if it is rated for the wattage you are using
<mr--t> temp ratings are higher on laptops
<Dr_willis> give up after 10 min? Oh well.  I would suggest you try out mythbuntu, it can do video file shareing/playing and other things.
<linuxmce> im just taking a break
<linuxmce> i say alot of things in desperation and anger
<linuxmce> i was looking into mythbunu.  but i think if i have to replace its knoppmyth
<frogonwheels> linuxmce: you really involved with linuxmce?
<linuxmce> i am having a headache with it now
<Dr_willis> Ive used knoppmyth also. I liked mythbuntu better
<frogonwheels> yeah?
<Dr_willis> Knoppmyth was neat in some ways.
<ronnie> it's a 300 watt, PS, I have a 400 watt I could install but didn't think I could connect it to the front power button, cause it has a switch on it : (
<frogonwheels> I don't want to hear that :)  I've got a box ordered to be shipped with linuxmce
<linuxmce> lol
<linuxmce> well good luck getting that box to talk to other windows pcs
<vossler> Hey everyone, I'm having a problem with my wireless card, it's found and when I was running from a live CD it gave me the option of installing firmware, I did so and the wireless card worked but now that I have fully installed Kubuntu it won't let me get the firmware to run my wireless card.
<frogonwheels> linuxmce: Oh?  You mean for media sharing?
<jussi01> !mce
<ubottu> Factoid mce not found
<jussi01> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<linuxmce> yes for media sharing and streaming
<mr--t> ronnie you would need to add up the draw of watts from all the devices and the motherboard to tell if 300 watt would be enough
<frogonwheels> linuxmce: Not really a problem seing as I won't have windoze box with media on it around anyway
<ek> Hrm. Strange thing is I seem, of course, to be the only person in the history of any forums with this issue.
<ek> How convenient. Lol.
<vossler> Does anyone know where I can find the firmware to install so I can use my wireless card?
<linuxmce> well still good luck, manual setting things is non existant
<linuxmce> its supposed to auto-discover everythng and all the whitepaper tells you is how to click on it after it autodiscovers things
<Leeuw> test
<ronnie> I'm sure I would need the extra 100W, maybe for the video card (says minimum of 250) it's a geforce 5500 256 mb fx with zotac tecnology what ever da hell that means haha
<mr--t> ronnie then the answer could be yes your power supply is too hot and will have a short life
<vossler> Does anyone know where I can find the firmware for my Bocom wireless driver? I was able to install it on the live CD but now that I fully installed Kubuntu it won't auto find the firmware.
<ek> Bah. This is just going to piss me off to no end.
<jussi01> ek: whats the problem?
<Dr_willis> vossler,  could boot the live cd and see what package it grabbed.. then grab it again?  save it to a thumbdrive..
<ronnie> ok thx mr--t, I may have to install it : )
<Dr_willis> !find b43
<ubottu> Found: b43-fwcutter
<jussi01> !bcm43xx | vossler
<ubottu> vossler: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<vossler> Can I do that now that I have it fully installed?
<vossler> Oh, that's that one I think!
<Dr_willis> vossler,  it may want the b43-fwcutter package. thats common for a lot of the broadcom cards
<vossler> That's the one.
<vossler> ;)
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<ronnie> I'll just won't be able to use the front power to turn it on no biggie : )
<ek> jussi01: On-board sound was _TERRIBLE_ so I went out and bought a Creative Sound Blaster Audigy card.
<vossler> I'm at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx but can't seem to find the Kubuntu installation, do I just use the Ubuntu eqivalent?
<ek> jussi01: This card _DOES_ work, it's just extremely choppy if I use anything besides mplayer.
<ek> MPlayer is still choppy, but very rarely.
<jussi01> ek: curious, I have an audigy 2 and its great
<ek> Amarok, Kaffeine, XMMS (Audacious), etc... are all too choppy to even understand what's playing.
<ek> jussi01: Hrm. Very strange.
<jussi01> ek: have you set it as defauklt?
<ek> jussi01: Absolutely.
<ek> jussi01: However, I get erros at start about 'cpu overload'.
<vossler> Dr_willis: I suppose I download the Ubuntu version of the software that is the same as my Kubuntu version?
<ek> jussi01: Until I click 'ok', nothing will work.
<jussi01> hrm
<Dr_willis> vossler,  kubuntu andubuntu use the same core.  its just the desktop and gui tools that differ
<ek> jussi01: Yeah. Been searching forums for hours with no luck.
<vossler> Okay, I read a little and it says it's included.
<ek> jussi01: You have on-board sound as well?
<jussi01> ek: yes
<jussi01> a via chipset
<jussi01> crimsun: you about?
<jussi01> ek: which kernel you running?
<ek> jussi01: Same chipset here. It turns out to be Intel though. Some Hi-Def on-board.
<mr--t> vossler you can still install it and if it already ther  it won't hurt anything
<jussi01> ek: ahhhh yeah, there are intel hda issues
<ek> jussi01: 2.6.24-17
<jussi01> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ek> jussi01: Yeah. I have a different card now though.
<vossler> mt--t: I ran sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter in the Konsole and it did a bunch of stuff but the card isn't working.
<jussi01> dont know if thats still an issue in hardy though
<ek> jussi01: Hrm.
<ek> jussi01: Audigy SE is my currect card.
<ek> Like I said, it does work.
<ek> Seems nearly 100% with MPlayer.
<ek> But, Amarok and such are terrible.
<hannes__> ek: run alsamixer and check if the main volume is up
<ek> Like, ridiculously terrible.
<ek> hannes__: Volume is fine.
<ek> Listening to music now.
<hannes__> oh. hehe
<mr--t> thats just the firmware cutter you still need the firmware
<ek> But, it skips every now and then with MPlayer.
<hellhound> Can someone help me?  I had installed KDE4 alongside KDE3 which already had compiz fusion.  I decided to uninstall compiz-fusion and now for some reason KDE4 no longer recongizes my keyboard but the LED lights on the keyboard do respond to caps lock and num lock and my mouse works fine as well.   In KDE 3 my keyboard DOES work
<ek> With anything else, its skips so much it sounds like a cell phone breaking up.
<ek> Probably 2-3 skips per second.
<vossler> Oh, I'm at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy but can't find where I download the firmware.
<ek> MPlayer gets about 1 skip per minute.
<ek> Maybe 2.
<mr--t> vossler http://www.broadcom.com/support/
<mr--t> thats where I got mine
<ek> jussi01: Maybe I should see if I can get my HDA card working properly. If so, I'll just return this Sound Blaster.
<mr--t> nite all
<vossler> See you.
<ek> jussi01: Yeah. Nevermind. Been through that page. All the alsa stuff works with Hardy.
<ek> Just sounded terrible.
<ek> Like, _TERRIBLE_.
<ek> I suppose I can try again.
<ek> Alsa mixer can do terrible things to cards sometimes.
<ek> But, I do remember this on-board sound sounding like shit before.
<ek> Erm... Sorry.
<ek> I meant 'poop'.
<vossler> Can anyone help me with find the bcm43xx driver? Apparently it's included in this version of Kubuntu but can't find it.
<simula_> i'm trying to isolate applications from the os.  is there a way to force applications to install to a particular directory and not dirty /etc and other such directories with their files?
<simula_> to force apps to apt-get install that is
<Dr_willis> simula_,  when one compiles them possibally.. but not with the apt system that i know of.
<simula_> thanks dr_willis
<Dr_willis> vossler,  its was not included on the disks that i noticed.  I had to download it
<Dr_willis> vossler,  well it MIGHT be included..but it has to be installed to run the scripts that actually download the firmware..
<vossler> Just a second.
<vossler> The bcm43xx driver (via manual install) is now considered to be deprecated as it is now included in Ubuntu 8.04 and all Linux kernel versions 2.6.24 and later.
<vossler> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Dr_willis> b43 is the newer name for the bcm drivers..
<vossler> Okay, I'll give it a try.
<mudge> my golly: "\44"  is octal!
<Dr_willis> the old name was bcmXomthing....
<mudge> did you know it was octal?
<vossler> Dr_willis: It says it's at it's newest version.
<vossler> Wait a minute, I think it's working.
<Dr_willis> then its isntalled.... :)
<Dr_willis> heh heh...
<mudge> thanks for the people that told me that "\number here"  is octal
<vossler> Yes, it's working!
<vossler> Thank you ;)
<vossler> I'm a struggler at these things :P
<titanix88> hi all :)
<ek> jussi01: Haha. Now that I've rebooted, the on-board sounds fine.
<theFATMAN> for some reason when i am in firefox, i close a tab, my system randomly reboots, whats going on, and how do i fix it?
<ek> I'll give it a few days and it'll sound terrible again.
<vossler_> Dr_willis are you still there?
<iltechie> \o in gnome I had dictionary applet ?where do I find quick dictionary in K ?
<theFATMAN> for some reason when i am in firefox, i close a tab, my system randomly reboots, whats going on, and how do i fix it?
<ek> jussi01: Hrm. Few adjustments to the mixer and it sounds perfect...
<ek> jussi01: I guess I'll just ride this out until I find out what goes b0rk3d.
<iltechie> theFATMAN: , maybe you should check your memory you do tha from boot disk, there is a check mmemory option
<ek> jussi01: Thanks for the attempt at help though. Although, I'm not sure what I could possibly report about the other card.
<theFATMAN> iltechie: i tried that, and i got -0- errors, it still happens
<iltechie> Ah try to   install latest MozillaFirefox
<Darrick> hi
<theFATMAN> iltechie: u mean 3 beta 5?
<iltechie> no I mean latest not beta
<theFATMAN> iltechie: thats what i am running
<theFATMAN> iltechie: oh, lol
<vossler_> Does anyone know why the network settings says my wireless card is working and my Ethernet Network Device is disabled yet when I unplug the ethernet cord the I'm no longer connected to the internet?
<iltechie> how much can one count on beta theFATMAN anyway?
<Darrick> hi im havin problems, i have burnt the iso to a dvd and it wont boot no matter what i try... can anyone suggest thing a noob may have missed
<theFATMAN> iltechie: i also installed kubuntu-desktop in hardy ubuntu, could that have anything to do w/ it?
<iltechie> mybe
<theFATMAN> iltechie: but using gdm
<Dr_willis> vossler_,  Huh?
<Dr_willis> vossler_,  i cant ev4en get my wireless working.. :) so good luck
<Darrick> can anyone suggest anything
<frybye> when trying to copy bookmarks.html from one pc to the other I get the following fault-report on second pc http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/196
<Dr_willis> Darrick,  you did burn the DVD iso image to a dvd disk? or did you burn the cd iso image to a dvd disk?
<uwe> hello
<Dr_willis> Darrick,  also what program did you use to burn... look on the disk..what files are on it.
<frybye> it is in German - sorry but there is nobody in the #kubuntu-de responding just now...
<Darrick> i burned the file in the iso to the dvd its not the image on the dvd but the files
<uwe> I have a problem with my keypad.... I can't write any numbers with it since a short time
<Dr_willis> Darrick,  the file in the iso?
<theFATMAN> Darrick: that happens when u copy to disc as opposed to burning to disc
<frybye> uwe - and hitting the "num" key does not activate it?
<Darrick> i have 9 folders on the dvd and 5 files plus the autorun
<dragan> deste bratjo :D
<uwe> nope
<uwe> even hitting the num key
<theFATMAN> Darrick: that happens when u copy to disc as opposed to burning to disc
<frybye> uwe - there is a way to do it of course.. but i have forgotten where/how - hope somebody else will jump in here?
<Dr_willis> Darrick,  and what tools/os did you use to  do the  copying?
<uwe> awwww
<Dr_willis> Darrick,  if you used winrar, or some other tools to  access the files IN the .iso file, then burn those files to cd.. it wont be bootable
<uwe> I'M sure I have to press a key compbination or writting something in the terminal
<uwe> I need this function T___T
<theFATMAN> Darrick: the only solution is to burn it to another disc, but make sure you burn the image, don't just copy, and you'll be good
<Darrick> so the image should be on the disk or the files
<Dr_willis> use a program like 'burn at once' (free for windows) and it willknow what to do.  or neros 'burn image' feature.  you should see files correct.. but the boot files a4re special
<theFATMAN> Darrick: just use a burning software to burn the image to disc, such as k3b
<Dr_willis> i missed what OS/tool he was using.
<theFATMAN> me too, lol
<Darrick> vista...
<uwe> sadly there noboody which knows how to solve the problem... I'm going to write into a forum and if there's still nobody which knows how to solve it, I'll go back to windows D:
<theFATMAN> Darrick: oh, then thats why, yeah get burn at once, and you'll be golden
<uwe> bye
<Dr_willis> I would try a different keyboard.. but uwe proberly dident want to hear that.
<theFATMAN> lol
<Dr_willis> I get a real attitude when people use the 'help me or ELSE' attitude..
<vossler> I'm starting to get frustrated trying to set up my wireless internet, everytime I try to connect wirelessly it doesn't work yet at network settings it says it's enabled, if I try and change and setting to make it work, the internet shuts off!
<theFATMAN> Dr_willis:  for some reason when i am in firefox, i close a tab, my system randomly reboots, whats going on, and how do i fix it?
<Dr_willis> theFATMAN,  nope. No idea. try a new user. see if it also affexts them.. if a NEW user is not affected - that sounds like it may be a firefox extension
<Dr_willis> so i guess i DID have an idea. :)
<theFATMAN> lol
<Dr_willis>  system rebooting = sounds like a video driver issue.
<Dr_willis> somthing BIG has to be going on to reboot the ssytem
<vossler> I got the wireless card enabled (or so it says) but for some reason I can't find my wireless internet, I'm starting to get tired.
<theFATMAN> ok, brb
<Dr_willis> i alwyas just type in the ssid and pass. i dont let it scan. :)
<vossler> You can let it scan for wireless?
<Dr_willis> of course I cant get my wireless working either..
<Dr_willis> theres should be a scan button/feature somewhere
<vossler> I'm in network settings.
<Dr_willis> i dont have the gui memmorzed. :)  and im not on kubuntu at the moment.
<vossler> This thing is brutal, I mostly use Windows so I'm not used to having to do things manually ;(
<Dr_willis> You dont want to get me started on the disaster windows wirless has been for me either... :)
<Dr_willis> Theres a VERY good reason - i ran wires all throughout my house.
<vossler> Wow, that is bad.
<vossler> I keep trying to start with Linux but I ALWAYS run into wireless problems, and I come crawling back to Windows lol
<Dr_willis> blame the wireless makers.
<Ayabara> what kind of window placement do you use? I see mine is set to cascade by default
<Ayabara> smart sounds good..
<vossler> Yeah, this thing is a struggler, I've tried this like ten times but if I can't get the wireless internet working, I can't really use it.
<Dr_willis> i got wireless working with hardy.. once.. :) then i had to reset the router.. and havent gotten it working since
<federico> in spanish where?
<vossler> lol
<federico> i dont speak english very well
<Dr_willis> broadcom - is very much hated by many a linux-user. :)
<vossler> Kubuntu looks cool but it looks like it's Windows again :/
<federico> in spanish where
<Ayabara> !es
<ubottu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<federico> thanks
<vossler> lol "many a linux user" ;)
<Dr_willis> many a windows user hate them also
<Ayabara> federico: no problemo :)
<vossler> I tried Puppy, Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and DSL, none of which have worked, but I may try it again, it may be that my configuration is wrong.
<Dr_willis> dsl and puppy are using the older wireless drivers
<Dr_willis> if you can constantly get the wireless working with the live cd.. well thats a good sign.
<vossler> So I'll stuggle against the ever raging tides of trying to set up my wireless card :P
<master_> who are you?
<vossler> DSL is mangled looking to me ;)
<master_> but, who are you?
<Dr_willis> "Hello, I'm the Doctor"
<vossler> Under 50MB, it can't really be pretty.
<Dr_willis> vossler,  how pretty do you want fluxbox to be...
<Dr_willis> puppy is under 100 :) well it can be..
<vossler> Fluxbox?
<master_> what's your name?
<Dr_willis> vossler,  time to explore linux.
<Dr_willis> !info fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox (source: fluxbox): Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-3 (hardy), package size 938 kB, installed size 3756 kB
<vossler> If I can't get my wireless to work I don't really want to use linux
<Dr_willis> vossler,  oh the humanity of it all... cant get wirless to work.. *sob* :)
<master_> oooooooooo
<master_> well
<master_> let me see
<Dr_willis> vossler,   and untill you learn some linux - you cant seemt o get wireless to work? :) catch-22
<vossler> It says that the wireless card is enabled, that's good.
<master_> who are you?
<Dr_willis> vossler,  yea. Sort of weird that bit is.
<Dr_willis> vossler,  puppy would try to get my wireless working.. and turn OFF the wireless card.. then try to scan.
<master_> ok
<master_> bye
<vossler> That leads me to believe my configuration is wrong, but evertime I change something the internet shuts off ><
<Dr_willis> master_,  come again if you have a kubuntu question
<master_> thanks, Dr willis
<master_> but, rigth now i don't have any question!!
<master_> thanks again
<master_> we are in contac!!
<master_> bye
<desmond> hey all
<BiteyBite> what codecs i need to install in kubuntu 8.04 kde3 version to play streamin real n windows audio/vidio media from net?
<ubuntu> hi
<smox> hi
<smox> does someone know how to change the keyboard language?
<smox> from us to de and vice versa?
<smox> in the shell i mean, not graphical settings
<smox> is it possible to change the keyboard layout in the shell?
<Ayabara> anyone using smplayer?
<Dr_willis> smplayer - had 'issues' last few times i tried to use it.
<Dr_willis> i stick with gmplayer
<Darrick> smox.. what os?
<BiteyBite> !multimedia
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Ayabara> Dr_willis: what issues? what annoys me is that it looks out of place on my otherwise beautiful kde desktop :)
<Dr_willis> i play my videos fullscreen.... so the looks dont matter.
<Ayabara> Dr_willis: is gmplayer a gui on top of mplayer as well?
<Ayabara> hehe
<Dr_willis> its only under hardy. that i just GOT smplayer to actually run.
<Dr_willis> gmplayer is a better developed front end.
<Dr_willis> smplayer - tried to do too much last i tried it.
<JaZmAn____> i think kaffenine is good
<navetz> can someone help me debug my md5, in my terminal I do echo "test" -n | md5   and I get a certain value, but when I do md5 through a php script I don't get that same md5
<iltechie> pulseaudio is a new interface to alsa, is ti default
<JaZmAn____> how do i install packages that i have installe don my hard drive
<Ayabara> Dr_willis: ok. smplayer has been good for me so far.
<JaZmAn____> as im installing now but its downloading
<JaZmAn____> used sudo apt
<bpeg> hi.... how i can install lamp?
<Dr_willis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bpeg> thx
<Dr_willis> JaZmAn____,   How do you install packages, that have allready been installed?   - will you clarify that a bit...
<graxaim> -_-
<JaZmAn____> well i have downloaded the tar file extract it then sudo apt get install
<JaZmAn____> if others are i use add remove
<JaZmAn____> but i do like kde better gnome
<JaZmAn____> so used to xp so this is a small learning curve
<bpeg> join #ubuntu-ru
<JaZmAn____> dont forget the / bpeg
<bpeg> thx )
<JaZmAn____> anothe question how easy is it to print in my cds like i do in windows
<JaZmAn____> on
<Daisuke_Ido> it's a ghost!
<eagles05> where is the sources list found
<eagles05> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<qba___> hi
<qba___> any one can help me with dm raid?
<JaZmAn____> yo
<JaZmAn____> no idea
<JaZmAn____> others maw
<JaZmAn____> may
<JaZmAn____> im a noob
<qba___> when i use dmraid -ay i get No raid sets
<qba___> ERROR: pdc: wrong # of devices in RAID set "pdc_dfbbccdahc" [1/2] on /dev/sda
<qba___> ERROR: removing inconsistent RAID set "pdc_dfbbccdahc"
<qba___> No RAID sets
<Daisuke_Ido> i find that as the DM for a raid i like to make sure i have all of my dungeon maps ready to give the party an idea of where to start
<qba___> but when i do dmraid -b i can see both raid drives;]
<eagles0513875> JaZmAn____: youll love my site which is still a major construction but right now if you sign up  ull get access to links as well as to the forum
<BiteyBite> how do i get win32 codecs?
<eagles0513875> JaZmAn____: http://howtokubuntu.x10hosting.com
<eagles0513875> !win32 | BiteyBite
<ubottu> Factoid win32 not found
<eagles0513875> !win32codecs | BiteyBite
<ubottu> BiteyBite: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<JaZmAn____> bitey add remove
<eagles0513875> JaZmAn____: hope u like what u see on my site
<eagles0513875> *you
<JaZmAn____> just use some the restricted type of stuff like g streamer
<Ayabara> can I adjust the step size in the volume controls in kde?
<JaZmAn____> on your site eagles but i dont always join uo to sites with limeted info
<graxaim> anyone knows a working repository for Enlightenment 0.17?
<Darrick> does anyone here know if its possible to boot vista and kubuntu in parallel?
<graxaim> in paralel? o_O
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. graxaim  if all else fails theres the gos, or geubuntu (or whatever its called now) ubuntu variants that use enlightemnent
<Daisuke_Ido> opengeu i believe
<Dr_willis> Darrick,  not without doing some  work with xen or  virtualmachines :)
<Darrick> um parallel = same time
<graxaim> Dr_willis: hmm... but that should be using E 0.16
<Darrick> im ok with using a virtual machine
<Dr_willis> graxaim,  they may have newer.. I dont care for E. :)
<Dr_willis> Darrick,  thats not really 'booting' at the same time. :)
<Dr_willis> ubuntu runs decently well inside virtualbox
<graxaim> Dr_willis: yeah I dont care about it either, but I would like to check it out, since I tryied the 0.13 version LONG ago ;)
<Darrick> ok in reality i want leopard in a virtual box..
<graxaim> just to see how it goes. they say it's pretty lightweighter
<Dr_willis> graxaim,  i suggest tracking down a live cd. :) those geubuntu/gos repos.. sort of goofed up stuff..
<graxaim> thanks for the advice
<Dr_willis> graxaim,  so they claim..  i rember when E was the HEAVY bloated Desktop. :)
<Dr_willis> graxaim,  and i really dident see it being much better now.
<graxaim> yeap.. but as far as E was the heavy bloated desktop, KDE was nearly not useable... buggy and unstable.. gnome didn't even exist.
<JaZmAn____> if installing a pagage on h/d does it alway d/l other parts of the program on the net
<graxaim> windowmaker and afterstep were the "gods"..
<Dr_willis> E - the original 'work in progress' desktop!
<JaZmAn____> also good prog to print cd labels as i cant get cd label print to work under wine
<Dr_willis> windowmaker has gotten a little weirder over the last few years. :)
<graxaim> everybody has abandoned the E developing team, there's no attractives to an enviroment that just wanna be "beautiful"
<Dr_willis> !info glabel
<ubottu> Package glabel does not exist in hardy
<Dr_willis> !info glable
<ubottu> Package glable does not exist in hardy
<graxaim> Dr_willis: yeah, not sure if kojima is still developing it.. I don't actually care either, windowmaker is not good anymore for me
<Dr_willis> I know theres a label maker program in the repos. :) ive used it.
<Dr_willis> graxaim,  it went all Gnustep and next-cloneish.. and lost  me as a user. :P
<graxaim> there was a time when APACHE was not only a web server but also a web browser heh
<JaZmAn____> cool as i can print on printable disk
<JaZmAn____> but need cannon drivers
<graxaim> Dr_willis: I guess the next step will be macosxish and windozish desktops.. actually not next, but the reality right now
<Dr_willis> i find os-x and vista to be step backwards in useability in many ways..
<Dr_willis> :)
<WhoNeedszzz> ﻿Hey guys, I just saw that I have KNetAttach. I'm trying to use it with its ssh mode but i put everything in, it connected, i entered the pw, and then it said unable to connect to server. Why is this?
<Dr_willis> !info KNetAttach
<ubottu> Package knetattach does not exist in hardy
<graxaim> Dr_willis: I like the window-thing when you pull your mouse to the right upper corner...
<graxaim> I got addicted to that... and compiz has the trick
<graxaim> now I'm out of GL-accelerated desktop and I need that thing, and I can't have =(
<Dr_willis> graxaim,  the expose? well.. I find it interesting how OS-X has to have all these features.. to  overcome its otherwise awkward window management. :)
<graxaim> yeap the concept is a bit different
<Dr_willis> I saw some new Apple Mice that had buttons JUST for the desktop widgets, and expose,
<graxaim> but it also has menus and ..
<Dr_willis> was playing with the new macs at the store ad the mouse had this littel round button/ball. :)
<graxaim> Dr_willis: what makes the mice from mac successful is its simplicity... why are they changing it?
<WhoNeedszzz> Dr_willis: yes it does
<Dr_willis> and i think on the sides it had 2 buttons. the ball did the 'widgets' and i think the side did expose.
<WhoNeedszzz> Dr_willis: it most certainly exists in hardy
<graxaim> I think apple is gonna crash hard in this near future, before microsoft...
<Dr_willis> apple is focused on the high-end - always has.. and    people are very ficlked. :)
<Dr_willis> Fickled.
<graxaim> if apple computers were less expensive, I am sure they would be much more widespread
<Dr_willis> Apple dosent want them to be widespread. Then they loose their 'coolness' apeal.
<graxaim> you are right, but that's not what market stability is made of
<graxaim> coolness is always fragile
<Dr_willis> Like car makers and their High-end Vipers and Mustangs with 5000+ HP :)
<graxaim> because what's cool is what's on fashion spots.. if you loose the spot, you are broke
<Dr_willis> ive heard that apple 'might' be trying to reduce their prices.. but i will belive that when i see it.
<graxaim> Dr_willis: do you think a mercedes car is unaffordable? where are you from?
<Dr_willis> graxaim,  a new car - thats the cost of my House.. :) yes.. its unaffordable.
<graxaim> macbooks are already a reality.. they are the cheapest mac computers. and they are 13"!
<graxaim> Dr_willis: where r u from
<Dr_willis> Im in Indiana. and i work for Chrysler. :)
<Dr_willis> used to be 'Daimler Chrysler'
<tzd> i am unable to mount a shared samba network resource in fstab.  When doing it manually via: sudo mount //computer/Resource /media/folder it works. Any ideas on what might be wrong please?
<graxaim> wait.. a mercedes SLK cost around 25-30k right
<graxaim> here they would go as far as 150k
<graxaim> :)
<graxaim> I am from Brazil.
<Dr_willis> graxaim,  i  work for The mercedes company. and there was NO ONE that could afford the cars.
<Dr_willis> 25K would be a 'decent mini van'
<graxaim> very overpriced for what they give you.. blame the government for that too, but...
<Dr_willis> tzd,  spaces in the share names?
<graxaim> Dr_willis: man, you make $120k per year, why wouldn't you afford a mercedes sport car?
<tzd> Dr_willis: none
<Dr_willis>  graxaim  because i dont want to be in DEBT up to my eyeballs when i retire. :)
<graxaim> lol
<Dr_willis> graxaim,  i will take the 100k and put in the 401k
<graxaim> how much a mercedes SLK 230 cost in Indiana?
<tzd> Dr_willis: I've used this in fstab: //192.168.1.1:/media	    /media/media	cifs 	rw,user,noauto,exec	 0	0
<WhoNeedszzz> So no one knows about KNetAttach?
<Dr_willis> tzd,    i tend to just cheat and use smb4k to mount samba shares.
<graxaim> Dr_willis: so you prefer to buy your car when you have the whole amount to pay for it?
<Dr_willis> tzd,  i was using the fusesmb tools for a long time. but had issues with them recently
<Dr_willis> graxaim,  never done that either. :)   Been leaseing lately.. since i only drive perhaps 12,000 miles a year.
<JaZmAn____> i love the kde but one thing that pisses me of to hard to install a package i download to my hard drive
<Dr_willis> tzd,  i would guess a typo/issue int eh fstab.. peraps too many options?  you could  put the mount command in rc.local i guess
<tzd> Dr_willis: i see... yeah i've had major issues just accessing the samba shares... spent past 3 days toget it working... now when it finally works I thought it would be neat to have them auto mounted :)
<Dr_willis> JaZmAn____,  one normally uses the package manager, not source.
<JaZmAn____> i normally do
<Dr_willis> JaZmAn____,  how hard is it to install somthing from source under windows? :)
<JaZmAn____> like adaptec
<JaZmAn____> or synapic
<graxaim> graxaim: how does a leasing work?
<JaZmAn____> i dont think im install form source
<Dr_willis> with the .deb stuff now you can doubleclick on them and they are supposed to   auto-get dependencies and install now a days.
<Dr_willis> in theory at least. :)
<JaZmAn____> i hope so
<JaZmAn____> so far it only ben t add remove
<JaZmAn____> like i want to install stuf that aint on the kubunut repos
<llutz> tzd: try " //192.168.1.1/media .."  without :
<Dr_willis> a lot of stuff not in the reppos are on some ofthe various 'ppa' (paa?) sites/mini repos    or the programs sites have their own debs allready for ubuntu.
<Dr_willis> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<Dr_willis> Personal Package Archives (PPA) allow you to upload Ubuntu source packages to be built and published as an apt repository by Launchpad. You can find out more about PPAs and how to use them in our quick-start guide
<JaZmAn____> so i need to use d/l launchpad with firefox
<tzd> llutz: ok, will do.... is it just me or does fstab automatically mount on change? Yesterday when i was fiddling and adding new mounts it automatically mounted them on save?
<DeepThought> my gnash-dbg.log file turned out to be 6 Gigs in size; how can that be, and has anyone had similar experience ?
<llutz> tzd: that's a hal/kde thingy
<Dr_willis> JaZmAn____,  the ppa stuff lets you add a specilized repo for a specific app if you want. and use the package manager tool.
<JaZmAn____> i just wante to save pages on disk so in case i had to put it on aGAIN i dont have to d/l it again
<JaZmAn____> ok
<Dr_willis> I tend to set up one machine onthe lan as a apt-cacher server. it saves allthe packages..
<Dr_willis> of course if you keep a package around for a long time - odds are it will get out of date. and you will still have to download the latest version
<DeepThought> Dr_willis: know of any deb' s for kde 4.1 beta somewhere ?
<Dr_willis> I found it best to test KDE4 with live cd's :)
<JaZmAn____> sems a bit of messing arounf
<JaZmAn____> g
<Dr_willis> JaZmAn____,  compare it to how windows does it...  'go here, find this.. oh wait that site is old.. i need to go over HERE and get the latest'
<JaZmAn____> well spos i only have to wait till october for intrepid
<Dr_willis> add the lines to your list of repos. and its installable/remiveable/and updateable.
<JaZmAn____> then update all
<JaZmAn____> ik i try this is new to me
<Dr_willis> i always found it odd that windows apps normally have an 'uninstall icon' in the menus for every program.. that often also 'reinstall/repairs, and removes'   AND an identical feature in their add/remove stuff..
<Dr_willis> and every major app seems to have its own 'update feature' thats always running in the system tray. :)
<lukasz> hello
<lukasz> i have a problem ;/
<p_quarles> !ask
<Dr_willis> Howdy lukasz
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<JaZmAn____> i thought so with win dr willis
<lukasz> yesterday i upgrade my kubuntu
<lukasz> "sudo apt-get update
<lukasz> "sudo apt-get upgrade
<tzd> llutz: that might have done the trick, it works now although the drives appear empty. Is there an easy way to "restart" fstab or do i need to reboot?
<lukasz> and today my wifi dosen't work;/
<llutz> tzd: "sudo fstab -a"
<llutz> tzd: "sudo mount -a"
<llutz> sorry
<tzd> llutz: thanks
<JaZmAn____> kia ora
<iltechie> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lukasz> my kubuntu see belkin but
<lukasz> when i trying connect
<tzd> llutz: for some reason only 1 of my shared folders appears. the other 2 won't mount even though they have identical mount options in fstab?
<lukasz> its crash.
<llutz> tzd: mountpoints exist? share exist?
<tzd> llutz: yes. Will try the shares on win xp as well just to make sure :)
<llutz> tzd: check with "smbclient -L <netbiosname>" for available shares
<tzd> llutz: yes, they do exist via smbclient.
<graxaim> Dr_willis: hey
<llutz> tzd: pls paste your fstab to pastebin
<llutz> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<graxaim> I just closed konversation by mistake lol.. tiny little icons in fluxbox makes me go crazy
<graxaim> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<graxaim> ^^
<tzd> llutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15939/
<Dr_willis> fluxbox and other variants always seem to have the UGLIEST themes with tiny tiny icons/windowbars/ :)
<Dr_willis> and tiny fonts.
<Dr_willis> heh - but tey come with like 100+ themes it seems.
<graxaim> Dr_willis: actually for my 14 inch screen is fine...
<Dr_willis> Im gettting old.. i want 18+ point fonts. :)
<DeepThought> fluxbox rocks
<Dr_willis> on my 22+ inch screen
<llutz> tzd: any message if you type "mount /media/torrents"  ?
<graxaim> me too, but I can't afford a 22+ screen ;)
<Dr_willis> my wife reduces  her res doen to 800x600
<DeepThought> but it doesn ' t roll all that well... ;-)
<graxaim> Dr_willis: maybe when I'm a doctor I'll buy one :)
<tzd> llutz: mount error: permission denied or not superuser and mount.cifs not installed SUID
<tzd> llutz: ops, will try with sudo :P
<graxaim> I've been considering becoming a Ophtalmologist.. I'll be sure to get a huge fine screen otherwise I'll screw my eyes before my clients'
<graxaim> lol
<llutz> Dr_willis: glasses are cheaper/easier
<Dr_willis> tzd,  well one could suid the mount.cifs.. but that sounds like a security issue. :)
<Dr_willis> why would one use cifs, instead of the other.. err.. smbfs ? for the filesystem...
<Dr_willis> i never have been clear on that
<llutz> cifs is newer
<graxaim> Dr_willis: you know that chrysler is not very popular in Brazil. mercedes and dodge (that belongs to chrysler) have better appeal...
<Dr_willis> graxaim,  mercedes is no longer part of chrysler.
<tzd> llutz: with sudo it worked
<DeepThought> graxaim: that's a great misconception; actually reading small print and in the darl trains your eyes to get better instead of wearing them out
<graxaim> yeap, but around here, they still are sold together
<DeepThought> dark
<graxaim> DeepThought: you are wrong
<Dr_willis> I dont even know where a mercedes dealer IS in this state. :)
<llutz> tzd: then automount via fstab should work  too
<graxaim> DeepThought: I am a medical student and I am aware of that lie.
<Dr_willis> a user mounting a samba share. may not be the best idea.
<graxaim> you should not force your eyes to do things it is not capable of
 * Dr_willis wants X-ray vision
<graxaim> like trying to use infrared vision and nightvision.. lol
<tzd> llutz: ok, then changing the 'noauto' to 'auto' should do the trick right?
<DeepThought> I grew up amongst doctors; and will quit being off-topic now
<llutz> tzd: yes
<graxaim> DeepThought: if that was true, the cure for miopic eyes would be "reading very small letters" ;)
<graxaim> hypermetropia actually might heal itself through time.
<graxaim> but that's not related to reading things in the dark or small characters..
<DeepThought> you know that's not what I meant; being myopic can ' t be cured by training; becoming myopic however is not influenced in a negative way by using your eyes...
<graxaim> as far as I know the best you can get is a lancinating headache
<JaZmAn____> wonder if i cna get my cannon printer to work
<graxaim> DeepThought: but that should be true then, since miopy is caused by a constrictor muscle deficiency
<DeepThought> graxaim: use it or loose it; remember ?
<graxaim> I mean.. the muscle that accomodates the crystaline lenses...
<Dr_willis> canon has  had been one of those companies with less then great linux support.. a lot depends on your exact printer.
<graxaim> graxaim: use it too much, it might get hurt... :) try doing that with your p-nis or a-nus... u know that.
<DeepThought> ;-P
<graxaim> is only me that think that KDE4 sucks?
<graxaim> it seems quite much an involution from kde 3.5+
<Dr_willis> kde4 is very much a work in progress
<graxaim> hmm.. maybe that's the reason, besides being sluggishly slow
<Hoenikker> basing your opinion on 4.04 or the 4.1 beta?
<graxaim> the one avaiable in the repository =D
<graxaim> lemme check it
<graxaim> it is 4.0.3
<Hoenikker> it's work in progress, like, pre alpha stability/feature-completeness
<JaZmAn____> works in firefox printer im using hardy
<graxaim> I'm not compiling anything big anymore.. tired of doing that.. I've already used gentoo for too long, even created my own distribution =D
<graxaim> so I'm probably not trying kde 4.1 beta or something before it's realeased under ubuntu supported packages
<The_ManU_212> hi
<The_ManU_212> i'm using default sources and hardy
<The_ManU_212> when i installed fretsonfire it always crashes
<The_ManU_212> http://pastebin.com/m5caf89d0
<The_ManU_212> if i downlaod fretsonfire from developers it's running stable and quickly
<The_ManU_212> whats wrong?
<Dr_willis> bug fix's  would be my guess.
<iltechie> how do I learn about intel onboard vga capabilities? that before installing compiz
<JimmY1> Hey guys im just trying to open a file called ies4linux but when i click it, it just goes to kate !!!
<JimmY1> what am i doing wrong ?
<JimmY1> hello
<JimmY1> is any1 here ?
<Dr_willis> whats the full file name?
<Dr_willis> if its a 'shell' script - you proberly want to run it from the command line.
<Dr_willis> sh ies4linux , or 'sudo sh ies4linux' or similer.
<JimmY1> i tried it but im still very new at linux i dont really know how to open directories
<Dr_willis> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_willis> You might want to spend an hr or so learning/reading some bash/shell tutorials - befor trying to run ies4linux - i hear that ies4linux can be a little.. quirky.
<JimmY1> hmm
<JimmY1> ok i might just have to do that
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis: i have had no issues with it
<JimmY1> i want to get to know linux a bit better
<Dr_willis> but in short...   open a terminal,   use 'cd Desktop'  (if the file is on your Desktop)   'sudo  sh ies4linux'
<JimmY1> yeh didnt work
<JimmY1> but anyway
<JimmY1> ill do what you said first
<JimmY1> cheers mate cya
<Dr_willis>  what 'dident work' ?
<Dr_willis> Oh well.. it pays to learn some basics..  . :) when some one asks 'whats a terminal' its time to  do a little reading. it will go a LOOOONG way.
<eagles0513875> brb need to go fill up the car
<prog> hi, is there hardty specific information about how to add a printer?
<prog> hardy
<petrucci> dude u ask too much
<graxaim> prog: hey..
<prog> is it hard-y?
<graxaim> prog: adding a printer on Ubuntu is supposed to be: PLUG IT, done.
<prog> I mean a gui dialog or something
<graxaim> at least my canon s200x was exactly like this
<petrucci> plug in babe
<prog> I don't want to plug any printer, just want to configure one
<eagles0513875> what did i miss
<eagles0513875> prog: what kinda printer u wanting to add
<prog> any one, I plan to test if I can make it visible in some other OS
<Dr_willis> under hardy my printer is - plug it in.. done. :)
<Dr_willis> depends on the exact printer i guess
<prog> well say I want to add a hp laserjet 1200 (I dont' have it physically, but that should matter?)
<Dr_willis> it might get a bit confiused. theres some printer tool in the kde control panel icons, run it and see i guess.
<prog> I found some, (I have a spanish version don't know exact translation) applications->system->hp toolbox (it say there are no hp devices found, in short it say add a printer with some tool, sigh)
<Dr_willis> there should be some icon lavbled control panel, or control center. :)
<prog> applications->tools->kjob viewer (duh, I want to add one printer not monitor one)
<Dr_willis> right in the root of the menus
<Dr_willis> unless we are talking kde4.. theni got no idea
<prog> application->system->printing (it shows a printer configuration 6 checkboxes, no way to add a printer)
<JackWinter> i just wanted to do a full upgrade, and it aborted with unable to complete...  in adept it looks like it was successful ?  what now, how do i check if indeed the system is up to date ?
<prog> Dr_willis: yes sorry, I have kde 4
<killzone> does networkmanager not support showing information for a ethernet bridge?
<prog> let see ubuntu, thanks...
<sneg__> Hi all. A couple of weeks ago I decided to run an automatic upgrate from Gutsy to Hardy. Unfortunately for some reason the system started hanging on kernel versions 16-17 (works stable on *14) and is generally very slow (for eg MPlayer plays movies at a ridiculously low frame rate and its almost impossible to run anything when amarok is running). If anyone can help me diagnose my pc to identify the problem, I would apprecia
<sneg__> te your help.
<sneg__> when i mean hang -> death. mouse + keyboard do not work at all.
<sneg__> btw, i m running Kubuntu on my laptop. and on Gutsy it was working absolutely fine.
<JackWinter> is there a way to lock installed packages.  i'd like to do a "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade", but i have an older version of vlc installed that i don't wanna overwrite
<Dr_willis> !pin
<JackWinter> seems like synaptic has this functionallity
<Dr_willis> its using the 'pinning' feature of the apt system
<Dr_willis> bot has a factoid on the topic.. but the bot is missing it seems
<JackWinter> Dr_willis: thanks i'll google
<podr0znik> Good morning all :)
<podr0znik> I'm wondering if there's somebody here with some time, patience, willing to help me :)
<Agent_bob> does mac do something to their floppies that make them worthless for use in pc's ?
<podr0znik> Tried to install a label printer yesterday (Brother QL-500) but we didn't manage so far (we = Tophat & me)
<Dr_willis> apples floppy disk drives at one time - were different from the pc's
<Agent_bob> i don't mean different format.  i mean causes i.o. errors when formatting.
<Dr_willis> apple and amigas used one kind of drive. with somthing physically different to them. But as far as i know they should be able to read/write pc formated floppies fine.
<Dr_willis> but egads.. when did apple last make floppies? :)
<Agent_bob> maybe i just got a batch of 'sorry' media.
<Dr_willis> Could be the drive or disks are rather old.
<Dr_willis> or both
<Agent_bob> drive is not problematic execpt with these "made for mac" disks.
<Dr_willis> heh.... So you have apple-ready floppies and trying to format them in a PC floppy drive?
<Agent_bob> yeah  i've done that many times.  but this whole box seems to have bad sectors  starting about block 1
<dklfkslgs> Salut tout le monde
<Agent_bob> block 1,6,(no telling what others)+   seem to be bad on most of them.
<Agent_bob> so i was wondering if mac did something special to the media
<Agent_bob> "like poked wholes in the floppy disk with a stapeler or something..."
<Agent_bob> "instructions stapeled to free condoms, kind of thing..."
<Dr_willis> well you could try to dd the floppies first  from /dev/zero then try again
<Dr_willis> I recall ages ago having to  jump through hoops  when messing with apple/amiga/dos floppies
<Agent_bob> yeah,   k.
<dazjorz> Hi
<dazjorz> I just asked this question in #ubuntu, but I don't really expect an answer there, as always
<dazjorz> but this question might be more related to Kubuntu, too
<dazjorz> I upgraded from Kubuntu Gutsy to Kubuntu Hurdy, and have been running KDE4 inside Gutsy
<dazjorz> I'm trying to install the kdelibs5-dev package and I get this error message:
<dazjorz> The following packages have unmet dependencies: kdelibs5-dev: Depends: kdelibs5 (= 4:4.0.4-0ubuntu1~hardy1) but 4:4.0.80-0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa2 is to be installed
<cbr> the new kde4 packages are not completely built yet imo
<cbr> the build daemons are not that fast
<flaccid_> looks like a repos conflict. what does sudo apt-cache madison kdelibs5 return?
<dazjorz> well, you see, 0ubuntu1~hardy1~ppa2
<dazjorz> I think I got versions of packages from Launchpad with that name
<dazjorz> er, version
<dazjorz> the KDE4 repository on Launchpad
<JackWinter> is there a new branch nowdays ?  i'd be interested in trying kernel 2.6.25.4-rt3 ?
<dazjorz> so I think I've got some leftover packets with 4.0.80 as a version
<dazjorz> how do I downgrade these to 4.0.4?
<flaccid_> dazjorz: please advise the output of the command and try to keep responses on 1 line
<JackWinter> or do i have to learn how to compile and install it myself ?
<Agent_bob> --force-insrall
<flaccid_> dazjorz: kde4 support is also in #kubuntu-kde4
<dazjorz> flaccid_: er.. yeah, I'll try, I tend to be a little spammy
<flaccid_> np
<dazjorz> flaccid_: Output for the command is at http://paster.dazjorz.com/?p=3043
<cbr> where is the launchpad kde4 repo?
<dazjorz> cbr: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<cbr> oh, hardy
<flaccid_> dazjorz: to perform the upgrade you need to disable hardy-updates/universe, hardy-security/universe and hardy/universe then update then upgrade will happen with the backports repos. then you should be able to re-enable the others again.
<dazjorz> flaccid_: what upgrade?
<dazjorz> sudo apt-get install kdelibs5=4:4.0.4-0ubuntu1~hardy1 kde4libs-bin=4:4.0.4-0ubuntu1~hardy1
<flaccid_> dazjorz: sorry i meant install of the kdelibs5-dev package
<dazjorz> this is going to downgrade the packages, I think
<flaccid_> have a look at the pastebin. that package exists in 4 of your repos..
<flaccid_> thus the problem.
<dazjorz> ah... right
<dazjorz> odd that the newest version of the package is in backports
<dazjorz> oh, wait, misparsed
<flaccid_> backports is pretty much from intrepid
<flaccid_> in theory
<theFATMAN> whats up guys, new to kde, how do i change the high contrast icons in the panel?
<cbr> intrepid still has 4.0.3
<flaccid_> atm yes
<flaccid_> theFATMAN: change how?
<theFATMAN> as in a different theme, different icons, the look
<Agent_bob> ooops  i just filled my ram with /dev/zero     cat /dev/zero > /dev/fd0u1440    but udev did not make the inode so it was a regular file and seeing that /dev is a tmpfs by default on *buntu  ...
<flaccid_> theFATMAN: lots. right click the panel and configure the panel itself. right click a button and configure the button. goto system settings and configure appearance, themes etc.
<theFATMAN> flaccid: i have changed everything else, but i cant change them
<theFATMAN> ohhhhh
<flaccid_> !doesntwork | theFATMAN
<Dr_willis> Agent_bob,  but it formated fast! :)
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis indeed !
<Dr_willis> now zip it up!
<Dr_willis> and me amazed at the compression ratio!
<Agent_bob> heh
<dazjorz> Ah, yay, it seems I've got it fixed, thank you flaccid_ and others :-)
<flaccid_> np
<gemo> Hi everyone. It's a really great job you do on Ubuntu and Kubuntu. Just one question about kubuntu 8.04 hardy. Why is /usr/bin/kdesu now just a symlink to kdesudo? Before upgrade to hardy I always used kdesu, having declared the super-user-command to su. In hardy I then got kdesudo back, and I could only fix it by downloading the source code from kde.org, compling them and copying kdesu to /usr/bin replacing the symlink
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis like gzipping .jpg or .mp3 files and watching them grow.
<Dr_willis> hmm.. I thought kdesu became a wrapper around the other.. (or visa versa) to get around some bug with kde3/4
<flaccid_> gemo: i don't know why. but likely that they don't want root running directly in X. kdesudo is fine yeah?
<stdin> gemo: gemo ubuntu and kubuntu use sudo not su, and kdesudo is a wrapper for sudo
<Dr_willis> Ive never noticed any issued with either kdesu/or kdesudo
<gemo> actually I never liked that sudo way
<gemo> that's why I used su, gksu and kdesu
<Dr_willis> I tend to use 'sux' :)
<zippo_> Hiho
<zippo_> Can someone Help me
<stdin> sudo is better, in many ways
<Dr_willis> zippo_,  depends on the issue
<zippo_> i 've got kubuntu 8.04 and i cannot install anything
<flaccid_> gemo: there are docs on the internet on reasons why not to run X apps directly. i mean why would you need/want to?
<zippo_> my repozytories are empty
<Agent_bob> !repos
<flaccid_> zippo_: enable them in adept
<zippo_> how to?
<zippo_> sorry bob.
<gemo> flaccid_: I just don't like the fact that everyone who somehow gets to now my password can also gain root rights on my computer
<Agent_bob> !bot
<Agent_bob> no bot...
<stdin> Agent_bob: it died, and I can't reach the server it's on :(
<gemo> flaccid_: That's why I activate the root account and use su
<stdin> gemo: that's unsupported, but you can do that if you want
<Agent_bob> stdin ok.   just noticed it.
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<flaccid_> gemo: thats worse. so i know the user for root is root, so i'll just login with that instead which means i don't need to use sudo, cheers :)
<x_link> Hi
<x_link> Isn't VLC in Hardy?
<Dr_willis> x_link,  it was last i looked.
<stdin> gemo: "I just don't like the fact that everyone who somehow gets to now my password can also gain root rights on my computer", as opposed to everyone who gets the root pass gaining root rights :p
<x_link> Dr_willis: Well, I can't install it.
<flaccid_> gemo: is there a reason why an admin user should share their password with non-admin users. passwords are never shared..
<Dr_willis> x_link,   You may need to enable some of the other repositories.
<Agent_bob> flaccid_ that's an old and dying argument.
<flaccid_> stdin: i think we are in stereo dang :)
 * Dr_willis changes the name of his root user to be 'admin' that will confuse everyone!
<stdin> zippo_: open Adept Manager, from KMenu -> System -> Adept Manager, then go to the Adept menu and click "Manage Repositories", then just check all the boxes in the first tab
<flaccid_> Agent_bob: no its not
<gemo> ok, this is going to become a discussion about benefits of sudo and so on. But this has nothing to do with original question of mine
<Agent_bob> ^5 dr.
<x_link> Dr_willis: Well, now when I do aptitide search vlc I also see it. But I can't install it.
<x_link> I really don't like hardy.
<gemo> what I meant, is that beofry hardy ther was /usr/bin/kdesu which wasn't a symlink to kdesudo
<flaccid_> gemo: yeah i guess we have answered it sweet
<Dr_willis> x_link,  do a 'update' of the package listing, then upgrade, then try again.
<gemo> and in hardy it's now a symlink
<stdin> gemo: as I said, we use sudo so all our apps tools are configured to that. if you want to use su exclusivity then you'll have to do that manually
<gemo> Anyway, I've found a workaround, so it doesn't really matter now
<x_link> Dr_willis: already tried that.
<Dr_willis> x_link,  no idea then. unless you got a more specific error message.
<flaccid_> gemo: i already answered it.
<gemo> stdin: yeah, I know. But as said. Earlier I only had to set the super-user-command to su and kdesu worked as kdesu. But now it's not enough
<flaccid_> gemo: there is nothing to work around :)
<Agent_bob> gemo short answer they are not going to help you "break"(their word not mine) your system.
<flaccid_> gemo: please explain why kdesudo is not enough?
<flaccid_> Agent_bob: it is your word, we never used it.
<stdin> gemo: because kdesu was buggy with sudo, so we made a sudo wrapper
<gemo> flaccid_: Well, I want to use kdesu, and I don't want to use kdesudo, that's the whole point
<Agent_bob> flaccid_ not today.   but yes that's what i have seen here.
<flaccid_> gemo: its crazy that you want/ and need to use it. this is not how kubuntu is designed.
<gemo> flaccid_, stdin: Ok, I see, we're not getting anywhere. So just forget it
<stdin> Agent_bob: ubottu's words anyway ;)
<Dr_willis> he wants the bugs?
<flaccid_> i would never say kdesu breaks a system, others might
<Agent_bob> stdin is ubottu not part of the ubuntu team ???   :/
<gemo> flaccid_: Kubuntu is Linux, isnt' it? And in Linux normally you have a full-functional root account.
<flaccid_> gemo: try listening oneday buddy :)
<stdin> gemo: we made it the default to use kdesudo because we use sudo, that's why we changed it
<flaccid_> gemo: linux is a kernel, not userland. we are talking about userland.
<Dr_willis> gemo,  not always :)  then again.. ive seen some disrtos with only root users.. so theres extremes both ways.
<stdin> Agent_bob: not really, but it's factoids are considered representative of the "ubuntu team"
<flaccid_> kubuntu != linux just like a system iv != unix
<x_link> Dr_willis: Don't have any errors.
<gemo> only root users??? WOW. WTF??? :D
<x_link> I think that gutsy works better.
<Dr_willis> x_link,  makes a bit hard to trouble shoot then.
<x_link> I can't even install xmms
<Agent_bob> stdin ok close enough.   i'll quit now.
<Dr_willis> gemo,  i can think of 3 off hand that are that way, or been that way
<Dr_willis> x_link,  there is NO XMMS in the repos any more.. :)
<Dr_willis> x_link,  thats the reason for that.
<x_link> And when I install nvidia-settings then nvidia-glx-new gets deleted.
<stdin> x_link: the xmms project is dead, there's an xmms2 iirc
<x_link> Really strange.
<x_link> stdin: Okey.
<Dr_willis> i cant figure out how to use xmms2. :) but theres other players that work/similer to xmms
<gemo> Ok, thanks anyway for your answers.
<gemo> gotta go, thanks again, see you guys online!
<Agent_bob> my extreem is to setup the entire system "nosuid" so nobody is root but "root"(or what ever root's name may be </winks>)\
<x_link> Does anybody here know when/if it will come a new version of coretemp?
<flaccid_> the /etc/sudoers file is quite configurable. you can allow and deny anything to any user or group
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis but doesn't uid=0 kinda defeat changing root's name ?
<Dr_willis> Agent_bob,  :) proberly
<Agent_bob> flaccid_ @?
<Dr_willis> Theres paranoid then theres goofy paranoid. :)
<Agent_bob> lol
<flaccid_> then there is selinux
 * Dr_willis adjusts his tinfoil hat.
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis yeah.    then there is "goofy goofy"    the other extreem.
<Dr_willis> selinux = amazingly paranoid.
<Dr_willis> what was that new security thing in ubuntu hardy? apparmour?
<Dr_willis> I rember selinux, and lets see.. 'bastille' hardening scripts ages ago..
<flaccid_> yeah that is different but yeah
<Agent_bob> yep.   /me is a bastille user.
<Dr_willis> setting all sorts of settings that only like 2 people in the world knew about :)
<flaccid_> its meant to be a lot easier and based on file paths
<ahmed> السلام عليكم اكو شخص خبير عربي
<flaccid_> !english | ahmed
<flaccid_> ahmed: sorry english only channel
<ahmed> ok sear
<flaccid_> im off cia0
<Agent_bob> !gr    if the bot were here.
<ahmed> who add winme in the kubuntu
<stdin> ahmed: there is #ubuntu-ar for Arabic language support
<ahmed> plzzz hellp me
<ahmed> thanks
<x_link> Does anybody know if/when if coretemp will come out with a new version?
<x_link> Cause I can't run --> sudo modprobe coretemp.
<x_link> I have been googling a bit and it seems that my CPU it to new for my kernel or something.
<x_link> I can't see my CPU-temp in ksensors now.
<Dr_willis> ive never even heard of coretemp :)
<x_link> But it worked great with my Intel Dual-Core E2200, but doesn't work with my Intel C2D E8400
<x_link> Dr_willis: Okey, it's a module I need to be able to see my CPU-temp in ksensors.
<Dr_willis> ahh.. yep things like that are often hard to keep up to date with the latest hardware
<Agent_bob> hmmm, my root doesn't have $UID set !
<Dr_willis> Agent_bob,  i recall that befor.. somthing with how sudo works? i forget.. we had a chat on it a few months back
<Agent_bob> oh wait.  it may be that dash doesn't have it and bash does...
<Dr_willis> Agent_bob,  i THINK thats  the reason
<Agent_bob> yep.  dash.
 * Dr_willis jogs his memory
<Agent_bob> so dash does have $USER but not $UID   and bash has user adjustable $USER but not $UID    those two are not really compatable...
<Dr_willis> never noticed..  never had any issues with it.
<Agent_bob> conclusion dash needs UID= set
<Dr_willis> Just be sure to use #!/bin/bash or #!/bin/sh thats correct for your script. :)
<Dr_willis> unset UID and see?
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis yeah i was trying to go completely bashless   (#!/bin/sh)+
<v6lur> anyone else having problems with compiz-fusion not working anymore (hardy)
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm in here: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-live-cd-p2
<jonathan_> hello!
<crs> re
<MetaMorfoziS> My question is, how can i run an application from chroot?
<MetaMorfoziS> X application
<crs> MetaMorfoziS: export DISPLAY variable
<jonathan_> i successfully installed kubuntu 8.04 and compiz that never worked before (crashed with bad graphic errors) :)
<MetaMorfoziS> yes, i did that
<MetaMorfoziS> but it still not found the display...
<crs> MetaMorfoziS: DISPLAY=<propar value> apps
<MetaMorfoziS> "cannot connect to X server :0"
<jonathan_> but now fullscreen-movies don't wirk
<crs> jonathan_: which player?
<MetaMorfoziS> ^ didn't work
<jonathan_> can anyone tell my where i can finde the config-File of cimpiz?
<MetaMorfoziS> jonathan_ > something .ccsm
<jonathan_> (i already found a solution in the internet but you need an application thats only for ubuntu
<jonathan_> )
<crs> MetaMorfoziS: hmm .Xauthority ?
<MetaMorfoziS> it's gui named ccsm
<MetaMorfoziS> what i need to do with that?
<jonathan_> oh thank you ^^
<jonathan_> thats what i was searchin for ;)
<Dr_willis> 'sux' handles  the DISPLAY and .Xauthority stuff also. 0   but its not instaled by default.
<crs> jonathan_: instakll compizconfig-settings-manager
<MetaMorfoziS> Dr_willis > okay, so what i need to do? Copy my .Xauthority from the host?
<MetaMorfoziS> And install sux?
<crs> MetaMorfoziS: I don't know then, sorry. ;/
<Dr_willis> I just run 'sux' to switch to whatever user i want to have access to the desktop.
<Dr_willis> but the chroot stuff..may be causing the issues
<Dr_willis> why do you need to run ccsm  anyway?
<MetaMorfoziS> me?
<MetaMorfoziS> I don't need, i just telled it to jonathan_
 * Dr_willis has totally missed the initial problem then
<Dr_willis> :)
<MetaMorfoziS> forget everything
<MetaMorfoziS> i want to run x applications from ac hrooted environment
<crs> MetaMorfoziS: is you server listening for TCP connections?
<crs> MetaMorfoziS: xserver of course
<Dr_willis> see the chroot may be causing the issues. in a non chroot env. i would login,  do 'sux' enter the password of the user i am 'su ing' to .  then any x apps i start from that shell are ran as that user.
<MetaMorfoziS> who knows:)
<Dr_willis> now how chroot fits in.. i dont know.
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis in sh everything execpt OPTIND can be unset  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d72fc2f0c
<Dr_willis> Agent_bob,  :) isent that cool.
<Dr_willis> why not OPTIND! :)
<Agent_bob> see the pastebin ^   idk why.
<crs> MetaMorfoziS: http://www.groupsrv.com/linux/about21387.html
<MetaMorfoziS> crs > yes i found this in the same time as you
<MetaMorfoziS> but i don't know how to do that
<crs> MetaMorfoziS: ;-)
<Dr_willis> You are setting up a 'chroot jail' for a single app ?
<Agent_bob> qemu jail is better imo
<MetaMorfoziS> no, for a kubuntu livecd
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<crs> Dr_willis: I think he is on livecd chrooted into hdd based system and wants to run some configure tool :)
<crs> MetaMorfoziS: What do you want to do? There must be the other way ;-)
<Agent_bob> but i found the timming in qemu is way off.    things that count on hw clocks run way too fast/slow/sparatic
<MetaMorfoziS> crs > i want to run synaptic
<MetaMorfoziS> to see the sizes of the installed packages
<Dr_willis> One could always do the very unsafe 'xhost +' then su/chroot over  and run the apps after exporting the display i guess.
<MetaMorfoziS> i want to trim kubuntu livecd down
<crs> MetaMorfoziS: use aptitude
<MetaMorfoziS> to fit on my pendrive
<MetaMorfoziS> the installed verson:)
<crs> instead
<MetaMorfoziS> hmm a good idea, but i never used it
<crs> MetaMorfoziS: aptitude will give you the same info
<Dr_willis> I recall some 'remaster ubuntu livecd'  guides out there.
<Agent_bob> MetaMorfoziS you may want "pivot_root" rather than "chroot"
<MetaMorfoziS> yes, i linked one above
<Agent_bob> oh nevermind.
<Dr_willis> but isent the livecd's packages all  been some how 'live-cd-affied' :)  so you may not see/get their proper sizes
<MetaMorfoziS> no
<MetaMorfoziS> it's extracted
<MetaMorfoziS> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-live-cd-p2
<Agent_bob> i saw a howto on converting a live CD into a usb flash drive.   looked interesting.
<Dr_willis> ive been using Slax and Puppy Linux on my USB flash drives.
<Dr_willis> they make handy rescue systems
<Agent_bob> i don't have anything that will boot from usb
<aleboco> hi guys, with my surprise suspend and resume now work on my laptop, while straight after the upgrade to hardy everything was messed up
<MetaMorfoziS> crs > how the fsck can i select an option in the aptitude's preferences?
<MetaMorfoziS> ah enter cool.
<aleboco> however, i still don't know how to deselect the lock screen option
<Agent_bob> kcontrol power management something or other
<Agent_bob> did kde4 drop "kcontrol" ?
<aleboco> i'm still in the kde3
<aleboco> (was it for me?)
<Agent_bob> the first ^ not the second,  the second was general
<aleboco> however, when i suspend closing the lid, i let kpowersave do the job, and it doesn't ask me the password after resume
<nosrednaekim> Agent_bob: yeah... its all systemsettings
<Agent_bob> nosrednaekim so command kcontrol isn't in kde4 ?
<aleboco> but when i suspend (to disk or ram it's the same) the resume asks me for the password
<nosrednaekim> Agent_bob: correct
<aleboco> anyway to change it?
<Agent_bob> strike three for kde4.
<crs> MetaMorfoziS: I have no idea, sorry. ;/
<Agent_bob> MetaMorfoziS space-bar ?
<Agent_bob> a lot of things can be unset in bash also. http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d3b43b8c3
<Agent_bob> i don't think i have bash installed. </blinks>    not via dpkg anyway.
<Agent_bob> hmm yeah it's installed i just deleted /bin/bash that's all.   whew!
<zorglu_> every time i loggin, it asks me for my kde wallet password. how can i remove this ? i dont need this password
<theFATMAN> new to kubuntu, i'm trying to customize themes, do i need kbfx themes, k3b, what version of kde?
<KRF> zorglu_, if you're using kde4: it's a bug
<theFATMAN> trying to get em from kde-look.org, but not sure what to use
<zorglu_> KRF: i am not. im using 3.5.9 directly out of install
<zorglu_> KRF: can i have like no password ?
<Agent_bob> theFATMAN kmenu help about kde
<KRF> zorglu_, yes. use an empty one
<theFATMAN> !theme
<nubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jussi01> zorglu_: set the wallet password to nothing
<KRF> itll never ask again
<theFATMAN> Agent_bob: thanks
 * Agent_bob made a lucky guess that time.
<zorglu_> KRF: jussi01: ok cool. how do i change my passwd. config kde wallet from the panel applet doesnt seem to offer this option
<KRF> zorglu_, it does, use settings or something
<KRF> zorglu_, or run kwalletmanager from console
 * jussi01 though you needed to delete the current wallet and create a new one, but not certain
<stdin> right click the wallet in kwalletmanager and choose "Change Password"
<jussi01> well then ^^
<Agent_bob> :)
<zorglu_> stdin: thanks!
<zorglu_> KRF: jussi01: thanks too :)
<theFATMAN> how do i know what version of kde i have?
<zorglu_> reloggin to test :)
<stdin> theFATMAN: open any kde app and go to Help -> About KDE
<zorglu_> theFATMAN: choose "about KDE" in help menu
<Agent_bob> any lappys on the market today that run on +12V ?
<zorglu_> imrunning kubuntu on EEEpc this is fun :)
<theFATMAN> zorglu_: thanks
<Agent_bob> theFATMAN didn't we just do that ?
<nosrednaekim> Agent_bob: the eeepc actually :P
<theFATMAN> Agent_bob: probably, i switched from ubuntu to kubuntu and it confused the hell outta me
<Agent_bob> no.  the "<Agent_bob> theFATMAN kmenu help about kde"
<Agent_bob> @ nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> Agent_bob: I was aswering the 12 V question...
<Agent_bob> theFATMAN (:  that's understandable.   first rule in kde "right click everything"  :)))
<Agent_bob> nosrednaekim oh heh  </blushs>  sorry.
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<nosrednaekim> AH! your "A" is back :P
<ActionParsnip> yeah man, my keyboard is hit an miss sometimes
<ActionParsnip> how can I get my ubuntu version number from terminal?
<minterior> hi
<nosrednaekim> ActionParsnip: lsb_release -a
<nosrednaekim> hi minterior
<minterior> do you know the kernel parameter to load a 8.04 livecd in console mode (without X)
<ActionParsnip> cheers man
<nosrednaekim> minterior: I think there is an f4 mode for that
<nosrednaekim> (hit f4 on the boote selection screen)
<Agent_bob> lsb_release -r
<ActionParsnip> i got it :) just installing amd64 flash with some script
<minterior> nosrednaekim: and then the option is: OEM install (for manufacturers) ??
<Agent_bob> nosrednaekim they added a non-X mode to the liveCD ?
<ActionParsnip> UBER it works
<Agent_bob> over it works ?
<theFATMAN> what is the kicker?
<minterior> what is OEM install?
<Agent_bob> the application that puts the "pannel/s" on your desktop
<Agent_bob> @ theFATMAN
<Dr_willis> for kde3.XX - its been replaced in KDE4 :)
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis yeah they replaced everything in kde4   maybe kde4 isn't even kde anymore
<Dr_willis> its kde4 :)
<Dr_willis> there comes a time when you just gotta get rid of the old...
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis heh.     not me.
<Agent_bob> kernel 2.2 is still fine. for me.
 * Dr_willis steaks Agent_bob 's dos 1.0 disks!
<Dr_willis> oops :)
<Agent_bob> i have dos3.0 origenal disks.   both of them.
<Agent_bob> the 5.25" and the 3.5"   :)))
<FSHero> Hello everyone, I've just been reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=153169 because I want to install WinXP, then Ubuntu 8.04 then Fedora 9
<FSHero> I get the gist that: I must install only one distro's GRUB?
<Agent_bob> FSHero there is only room for one boot loader in the MBR of any device.    or only part of one if it's grub.
<Agent_bob> FSHero now if you use multiple devices/disks you can install multiple boot loaders.
<Dr_willis> FSHero,  correct. I let ubuntu handle the grub entries/configureation on my Puppylinux/Geexbox/Ubuntu system
<afief__> FSHero: if you install windows there is no grub to uninstall, then you install ubuntu which comes with grub(you can uninstall it) then fedora which has grub too, but you shouldn't uninstall it because you won't have a bootloader if you do
<afief__> out of curiousity guys, why do you install multiple distros?
<FSHero> Agent_bob, Dr_willis, afief__: thx
<Dr_willis> geexbox = to play videos. :)  it boots my laptop in 20 sec. to a media player. Puppy - for a 'rescue/toy'  - ubuntu for real work.
<Agent_bob> afief__  Q. what do linux users do?    A. they install software.
<Dr_willis> geexbox + puppy = a few 100mb total on my first partition
<FSHero> So, if I install WinXP, then Ubuntu, then finally Fedora, I don't install Fedora's _GRUB_? (btw all are to be installed on one hard disk)
<Agent_bob>                 ^     partitions   heh.
<Agent_bob> FSHero correct.  or you can install the three in order and let each replace the others boot loader with it's own.
<Agent_bob> matters not how you get there.  just so you get there
<FSHero> So... how would I have all distros in the boot menu? Follow the instructions on that forum post?
<FSHero> e.g. add the kernel and initrd lines for Fedora?
<Agent_bob> FSHero the whole idea of a "boot loader" is to have a way to boot(generally multiple) operating system/s
<Agent_bob> FSHero yes.   or if you let fedora install it's bootloader it will probably find both the winderz and the ubuntu system and configure it for you.   was would ubuntu if you installed it last
<Agent_bob> s/was/as/ ^
<simi> hi, can i configure streamtuner to use amarok?
 * Agent_bob uses lilo because grub is too week to boot his system.
<ActionParsnip> i strongly reccomend fluxubuntu
<ActionParsnip> it kicks ass
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip :)
<Agent_bob> less is more than more.
<ActionParsnip> definately, its just slick
<ActionParsnip> none of the extra gumf
<Agent_bob> :)      that's why i switched to bb    no bells and whistels.
<ActionParsnip> bb?
<Agent_bob> !info blackbox
<ActionParsnip> oic, yeah same kinda deal
<Agent_bob> yes
<Dr_willis> !info jwm
<ActionParsnip> can you recommend a lightweight X based chat client
<zippo_> Welcome back.... Can i get some help here?
<Dr_willis> why does it need tobe X based. :)
<Agent_bob> bx ?
<ActionParsnip> cos ie got an xserver so may as well use it
<Agent_bob> ping form zippo_
<zippo_> yea
<Agent_bob> not cool zippo_       you don't uninvidedly start pming people.
<Agent_bob> what do you want ?
<zippo_> i've got some problems with compiz
<zippo_> at my kubuntu 8.04
<zippo_> I cannot turn on fusion-icon
<zippo_> system tells me about i dont have it and thats impossible to make a cube and other effects
<zippo_> ...
<Dr_willis> fusion-icon shouldent matter.
<zippo_> someone can help me
<zippo_> so what should i do to make this plugin workin?
<Dr_willis>  You just isntall the right compiz packages, and  run 'compiz --replace'
<zippo_> it is working cuz i see it but i cannot change other plugins
<ActionParsnip> if i add a line to my fstab how can I make it be rescanned please?
<Dr_willis> you did install the ccsm tool to configure things?
<FSHero> Hi, sorry for not replying -- I was afk. I am interested in the 'theory' of bootloaders and GRUB. Could someone explain to me what exactly happens when I install GRUB when I am installing Ubuntu please?
<zippo_> willis i didnt made it
<Dr_willis> fusion-icon just lets you do a few little things. its not mandatory
<zippo_> howto install ccsm tool?
<tim__> hi all
<Dr_willis> its in the package manager.
<Dr_willis> withoug the ccsm tool you aint confgureing much at all.
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<nubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> is the bot awake :)
<Dr_willis> there it is!
<ActionParsnip> !irc
<simi> hi, can i configure streamtuner to use amarok?
<nubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<zippo_> but i installed it damn
<zippo_> it is not working
<Dr_willis> type ccsm see if it runs
<Dr_willis> You do have the proper 3d drivers for your card installed?
<zippo_> i typed i've got drivers
<zippo_> listen i've got compiz turned on but i cannot change config
<zippo_> anything
<zippo_> I've got drivers, compiz full packet but i cannot do anything
<zippo_> typed in terminal sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-menager
<Dr_willis> the ccsm tool is used to tweak the settings.  the command line command to run it is 'ccsm'   if the ccsm tool is NOT apearing to set/change settings. theres a bug in ccsm thats hanging about. i recall the wiki page having the fix for it.
<zippo_> E: couldn't find ....
<Dr_willis> !find ccsm
<Dr_willis> you are using hardy release of kubuntu?
<zippo_> yes
<Dr_willis>  apt-cache search ccsm
<Dr_willis>  --------->   simple-ccsm - Simple Compizconfig settings manager
<zippo_> Kubuntu 8.04 hary heron
<Dr_willis> the package name is  now 'simple-ccsm' for some reason
<zippo_> thanks
<zippo_> ill be back anyway xD
<zippo_> i think ill get some more problems but thank you
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<zippo_> and good luck
<Dr_willis> further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> :)
<ActionParsnip> I'm on lostirc
<ActionParsnip> its pretty nice
<Dr_willis> when you typed ccsm it dident say 'ccsm not found..  do 'sudo apt-get install  ccsm-simple' ?
<crs> zippo_: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<estan> hello. anyone got xinerama dualhead in "extended desktop" mode working with intel built-in graphics on 8.04? i've been trying for days to get it to work with my laptop, my setup is like this: http://dose.se/dualhead.html
<estan> i'll send whoever helps me figure this out a brand new Areca ARC-1200 hardware RAID controller (if they want it), GPL/BSD drivers available.
 * estan hopes bribes like this are not against channel rules ;)
<ActionParsnip> decided to stay with the pidgin
<estan> wohoo i think i got it working.
<v6lur> anyone else having problems with compiz-fusion not working anymore? (hardy)
<crs> v6lur: with eny errors?
<ActionParsnip> v6lur: wouldnt know, i dont use it. I think its garbage
<v6lur> it isn't exactly garbage... but some time ago i disabled it, because kopete kept crashing X
<v6lur> (kopete acts fine with kwin)
<jonathan_> hello! I've a question :)
<v6lur> a couple of days ago i noticed an update to c-f
<ActionParsnip> wobbly windows and a cube desktop? not exactly productive stuff. Im not an eyecandy kinda guy
<v6lur> and installed it, today thought i'd try it, but now it just doesn't start
<crs> jonathan_: dont ask to ask, just ask :)
<v6lur> no errors
<jonathan_> i installed compiz without problems (wow, it's not very often something with linux don't causes errors :D)
<crs> v6lur: there must be some errors. run in it terminal and see
<jonathan_> and the desktop cube works when i'm using Cntrl+Alt+Left/Right
<v6lur> i ran 'compiz-decorator --replace'
<v6lur> it just gave a blank line
<jonathan_> but the cube fills out the whole screen and just rotates...
<ActionParsnip> i thought it was compiz --replace
<v6lur> hmm, maybe, i'll try
<ActionParsnip> jonathan_: you need to change to setting to make it zoom out more
<jonathan_> But i realy want to see thats a cube thats rotating when i'm using the desktop cube so it must be smaller
<jonathan_> yes
<jonathan_> thats what i want ;) but where?
<jonathan_> i cant find it in the ccsm
<v6lur> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15985/
<ActionParsnip> jonathan_: settings some place, I think its zoom level or something
<ActionParsnip> jonathan_: its been agess since I used it (early beryl days)
<kolja> hello+
<ActionParsnip> jonathan_: http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=133
<jonathan_> and whats the shortcut to access the cube without the neccessary to hold the keys Cntrl+Alt
<ActionParsnip> jonathan_: no idea dude, I always used that
<kolja> where are you from?
<ActionParsnip> kolja: me?
<kolja> yes :)
<ActionParsnip> kolja: uk represent dude. you?
<kolja> Germany :D
<theFATMAN> ok, the window decorator is crashing, how do i restart it without rebooting?
<ActionParsnip> theFATMAN: ctrl+alt+backspace
<theFATMAN> ActionParsnip: thank you
<crs> Hmm, guys. my pri lang is not an english so i have a difficulties. Im busy on my covering letter and need some language assistance, any one able to check one sentence and say if it is correct?
<crs> sorry for off topic ;/
<ActionParsnip> crs: its quiet, go for it duder
<crs> I want to say that I have got experience in using deb and rpm based distros as well as the ones which you build your own packages, like gentoo or LFS
<nosrednaekim> " I have experience with .deb and .rpm based Linux distributions, as well as with those in which you build your own packages, such as gentoo and LFS "
<crs> nosrednaekim: is 'in which YOU' a propar cv sentence? Should not it be more like: which requires building from source code by user?
<nosrednaekim> oh...this is a CV? haha... yes, keep it 3rd person
<nosrednaekim> replace it with "in which the user builds their own packages"
<crs> nosrednaekim: it is covering letter, but i think it should be 3rd p ;-)
<crs> nosrednaekim: thanks a lot. ;-)
<crs> It is so difficult to star career in IT ;/
<crs> start*
<nosrednaekim> yea
<psyco> hey guys, what do you recommend for a graphics web editor program?
<psyco> by graphics I mean GUI (not just code)
<crs> psyco: try quanta
<crs> psyco: WYSIWYG you mean?
<nosrednaekim> Komposer
<psyco> WYSIWYG??
<crs> psyco: what you see is what you get
<nosrednaekim> yeah... Komposer is wysiwyg
<Jurgentje> Hi... I've got this problem where 2 NTFS partitions on a USB-hard drive need to be remounted every time again (access denied) as su ... anyone knows how I could get this fixed so I don't have to sudo etc... every time?
<psyco> ohhh hahhaha ok
<psyco> DOes it support code aswell?
<crs> psyco: in wysiwyg editors instead of coding page you just 'draw' it...
<nosrednaekim> Jurgentje: systemsettings->advanced->discs and partitions
<brett> im looking for a premade php site similar to phpBB can anyone here recommend somthing?
<psyco> Ah... But do some of them allow to use code?
<nosrednaekim> psyco: I think most of them have a code mode
<psyco> OK sweet.
<psyco> TYhanks.,
<crs> psyco: good luck :)
<v6lur> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=542186 <- this solved my problem with compiz-fusion :D
<v6lur> thank root for ubuntuforums :P
<v6lur> i wonder is this reported as a bug
<crs> anyone from Australia here?
<brett> yeah im from aus
<nosrednaekim> v6lur: yeah... its been reported
<v6lur> good to know
<ActionParsnip> is there a 64bit java plugin for firefox
<nosrednaekim> v6lur: no-one is fixing it though... AFAIK
<crs> brett: is 22.00 dollars as a hour rate ok down there? ;-)
<crs> brett: 23 exactly
<brett> depends what ur doin
<brett> im getting about that
<crs> brett: is it enought to keep you alive? having car and stuff?
<brett> yeah
<ActionParsnip> !java
<nubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<crs> !evil
<nubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evil, try looking on http://stdin.me.uk/bot/factoids.cgi
<brett> well i still live with my rents so i got plenty i excess cash
<crs> shout points at !java. :>
<crs> should*
<ActionParsnip> sun have a 64bit binary installer booya!
<theFATMAN> any kbfx users/ experts in the house?
<theFATMAN> any kbfx users/ experts in the house?
<Paraselene> What's the difference between 2.6.24-17-rt, and 2.6.24-17-generic?
<nosrednaekim> rt is realtime...
<Paraselene> I've got a tonne of redundant entries in the grub bootloader I need to comment out
<Paraselene> and what's the difference?
<crs> Paraselene: different patch set probably
<nosrednaekim> its low latency... mostly for Midi and multimedia processing
<Paraselene> hmm, which should I boot into by default?
<Paraselene> I'm a relative newbie... so far I've tended to use the latest version, generic build
<nosrednaekim> generic
<brett> lol i break kubuntu on a regular basis
<nosrednaekim> -rt was probably installed  if you installed ubuntustudio
<jeroen-> anyone has also strange updates today?
<ercan_> hi, anyone about?
<nosrednaekim> yep
<ercan_> oops, wanted to ask about kde4 but just saw the topic
<ercan_> thanks anyway
<shane2peru> does anyone know how I set kontact to alert me on the desktop when I have a calendar planned event?
<Odd-rationale> shane2peru: you should be able to set that when you create a new event...
<shane2peru> Odd-rationale: yes, I turn on the reminder, and it doesn't seem to alert me on the desktop.
<Odd-rationale> shane2peru: you want like an OSD?
<shane2peru> is OSD what Amarok uses?  I want a bell to sound, and a little icon notification to pop up, saying appointment. :)
<shane2peru> ok, I gotta run for now, by the way Odd-rationale I'm gettint my Arch all setup downloading the kdemod-complete now :)
<Odd-rationale> shane2peru: kdemod-complete ?!
<shane2peru> Odd-rationale: isn't that what ya recommended?
<Odd-rationale> shane2peru: that's too much... just install kdemod and install what you need on top...
<Odd-rationale> if you are still in the donwload stage, you can ctrl+c to cancel...
<shane2peru> Odd-rationale: ha ha, oh well, I guess I will get the full desktop experience, lol
<shane2peru> Odd-rationale: yeah, I set it to only download, I will install later.
<Odd-rationale> shane2peru: well, good luck!
<shane2peru> Odd-rationale: ok, I gotta run, catch ya later
<ChrisMir> Hi, I have ubuntu installed on sda3 partition with /boot on sda1 (and swap on sda2). I want kubuntu installed on sda5. What should I do with the boot partition? Can I use sda1 as boot partition for Kubuntu, while still being able to startup ubuntu on sda3?
<nosrednaekim> ChrisMir: yeah
<nosrednaekim> Kububtu should detect ubuntu
<ChrisMir> I understand that. But that was not the question
<ChrisMir> Currently I am on kubuntu's live cd, preparing for installation. When preparing partitions I should sda1 to be the boot partition. It forces me to format that partition.
<jaakkome> um, this is not exactly a kubuntu question, but is amd64 the right build for a laptop with an amd sempron processor?
<ichigo_nl> where do i find the intrepid sources
<t1_> Anyone want to help a newbe do wireless
<pim> t1_ simply post your question
<nosrednaekim> ChrisMir: yeah.... its will replace it with Kubuntu's.. which will be equivalent
<t1_> I have an inspiron 5315 I need to set up wirless that is in it
<ChrisMir> nosrednaekim: But will the kernel images of ubuntu not disappear?
<t1_> I am on kbuntu
<pim> what wirelesscard is in it t1_
<t1_> hol on
<t1_> I will check
<nosrednaekim> ChrisMir: nope... they won't
<ChrisMir> The ubuntu image are on /boot, right? and therefor at sda1
<ChrisMir> if I format sda1, I assume the images will be gone
<nosrednaekim> I THINK they are in / , not /boot
<ChrisMir> ah, let me see
<nosrednaekim> ah... actually, no
<nosrednaekim> you are right
<nosrednaekim> they are in /boot
<ChrisMir> exactly
<nosrednaekim> nasty....
<nosrednaekim> can you tell it not to install a bootloader?
<nosrednaekim> or put /boot on / and don't install grub
<ChrisMir> I dont think the bootloader itself is the problem
<vecciora> How can I add init string 3 in KPPP?
<nosrednaekim> ok... then I would leave Kubuntu's /boot on its / partition
<ChrisMir> yeah
<t1_> I need to install the broad com wirless extentions I think
<ChrisMir> But no real sense now for the sda1 partition ;-)
<nosrednaekim> true :)
<nosrednaekim> !broadcom
<nubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<vecciora> KPPP allow me only to input 2 init string.
<vecciora> Sorry for my terrible english.
<nosrednaekim> vecciora: what is your native language?
<vecciora> Indonesia.
<Daisuke_Ido> !my
<nubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my, try looking on http://stdin.me.uk/bot/factoids.cgi
<vecciora> Why after dialing up Network Connection still not available at the panel?
<michael_> hello
<vecciora> But I can connect to Internet.
<michael_> How do i get to the Ubuntu page?
<vecciora> Stepbuntu
<ads_> hi   can u give me a command i can execute from bash to find which version of ubuntu im running..   feisty,hardy  etc   thanks
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu page? www.ubuntu.org
<nosrednaekim> ads_: lsb_release -a
<ads_> thank you nosrednaekim
<yeti> the mozilla-acroread doesn't seem to work with the firefox 3 beta 5 included in 8.04
<yeti> does anybody know how to make it work?
<nosrednaekim> use firefox-2
<simi> yeti: you install from adobe web site?
<simi> try thast one
<vecciora> Are Konqueror better than Firefox?
<t1_> I have two eithernet cards in my loaptop an I would like the wireless to work
<t1_> or both at the sam time
<t1_> lol
<t1_> jk no need to duplex
<simi> vecciora: i beliva you can use konqueror for fast browsing but firefox is better for complex pages
<nosrednaekim> konqueror is horrific for dial-up though
<fale_> are there some packager?
<vecciora> Why?
<t1_> i like it though
<t1_> its ok
<nosrednaekim> vecciora: not sure....
<nosrednaekim> t1_: figured out your wireless?
<t1_> its not as feature rich as ff
<t1_> nope
<t1_> lol
<nosrednaekim> t1_: you could always use ndiswrapper
<t1_> its a broad com in an acer
<t1_> cool how?
<nosrednaekim> get the XP driver
<t1_> o ok
<nosrednaekim> blacklist the broadcom driver, and use ndiswrapper with the XP driver
<t1_> du
<t1_> great idea
<t1_> its funny because
<t1_> I just did th4e oposit with box
<t1_> back and forth thats me
<t1_> lol
<nosrednaekim> :)
<t1_> !)
<rophy> guysssss....i have installed that sound converter and it's not working ..not opening could anyone tellme why
<nosrednaekim> which sound converter?
<t1_> thanks nosednaekim
<vecciora> How can I change the panel color in KDE4?
<vecciora> In KDE35 I can make it transparent.
<nosrednaekim> vecciora: you have to theme it.... there are themes on www.kde-look.org
<crs> vecciora: rmb on menu and go thru options
<rophy> KDE$ sucks
<rophy> 4*
<nosrednaekim> crs: thats kde3 :P
<vecciora> KDE4 usability is not good as KDE3.
<fale_> vecciora: I strongly disagree
<rophy> yes KDE4 is a mess
<fale_> vecciora: which version have you tried?
<vecciora> Maybe I wrong?
<rophy> anyone know anything abt the soundconverter?
<vecciora> Its like when I say Ubuntu is completely crap.
<crs> nosrednaekim: Oh, yes, sorry. I have missread that :)
<rophy> ummm ubuntu is nice ...
<BluesKaj> rophy, what are you trying to convert ?
<rophy> ram to mp3
<vecciora> Its funny when I like something and try to hate it.
<BluesKaj> ram?
<rophy> real media
<BluesKaj> oh
<vecciora> I mean love it but hate it too.
<BluesKaj> k3b will audio conversion if you have the right plugins
<BluesKaj> do
<rophy> i 'll try this
<rophy> but i dont want to burn a cd just conversion
<rophy> is k3b fit for it
<ichigo_nl> !adeptfix
<nubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sigma_1234> kde 4.1 packages available anyone?
<ChrisMir> Will 4.1 be much better? Because I've just installed the kde4 remix (4.0.4) and I don't like what I see
<adz21c> ChrisMir: it is a lot better
<BluesKaj> rophy, no need to burn a cd ,open k3b , just choose new audio cd project , and you'll see a blue curvy arrow beside the burn logo , click on the arrow , then choose what you want to convert to in the drop down dialog box
<phoenix_> when using LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.4 as a prefix to an executable it doesn't seem to see my libraries anymore, is there another thing I need to add to it for it to look in /lib for the object it needs?
<nosrednaekim> sigma_1234: nope
<farhad_hf> hi all
<nosrednaekim> phoenix_: 2.4? do you seriously have a 2.4 kernel?
<adz21c> ChrisMir: but it depends what your issues with 4.0.* are as to whether you consider it an improvement i guess
<phoenix_> nope, but thats what the walkthrough said for getting this to start.
<phoenix_> really old executable
<nosrednaekim> better do 2.6
<farhad_hf> on kubuntu hardy with 512mb ram and nvidia gforce fx5500(256mb) : i installed vga card and compiz, but compiz is laggy and so slow. on utsy i had no problems . what can i do?
<phoenix_> okay, same error still
<ChrisMir> adz21c: of course. But it is not about specific issues. I've just installed it, and I can't get a good feeling about it. There seems to be many things missing, and a lot is still kde3
<phoenix_> Before I did LD_ASSUME it gave me this:   symbol errno, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<nosrednaekim> farhad_hf: did you install the nvidia driver?
<phoenix_> Now it gives me: ./wolfgl: error while loading shared libraries: libm.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nosrednaekim> ok... you need to find what package has "libm:
<nosrednaekim> "libm"
<farhad_hf> nosrednaekim: farhad@Kubuntu-desktop:~$ glxinfo | grep directdirect rendering: Yes
<nosrednaekim> farhad_hf: i see
<nosrednaekim> you should probably ask in #compiz-fusion
<adz21c> ChrisMir: well thats just going to take time to catch up feature wise. They have added a lot back in thats missing from kde3, but i don't think its totally there yet, small bits and bobs are not there, nothing that I personally use I think, well, except "3rd party" apps, like kaffeine, which thats not really the kde teams fault
<farhad_hf> nosrednaekim: i tried to install the sh file from nvidia site, i did it, and then xserver didnt start!
<nosrednaekim> right... don't use that one :P
<farhad_hf> nosrednaekim: then i installed from the repositories. nvidia-glx-new
<nosrednaekim> yep..good
<adz21c> ChrisMir: and the stuff thats new has improved a lot to, specifically plasma, adding new panels, resizing them etc is a lot easier (and i would say more flexible than kde3)
<farhad_hf> But the problem is not solved
<adz21c> ChrisMir: also the "knewstuff" has been put to good use, getting new plasma themes, wallpapers, kopete emoticons and some other bits and bobs is as easy as a few clicks again
<nosrednaekim> go through the plugins you have enabled... one of them might be takeing alot of graphics power
<ChrisMir> adz21c: I think I will keep this install on a hold and install 8.04 with kde3 on another partion. I really need to setup a productive desktop first
<adz21c> ChrisMir: yea, that makes sense
<nosrednaekim> ChrisMir: might want to wait for the 4.1beta packages anyway...
<nosrednaekim> they should be coming sometime soon
<adz21c> ChrisMir: although I have to say I been doing trunk builds of kde 4.1 and I don't have much need for kde3 apps
<adz21c> ChrisMir: and like nosrednaekim says the 4.1 beta packages are on the horizon
<ChrisMir> nosrednaekim: I understand. That's why I dont throw awat the partition. But I need to be on the roll on monday and I have a lot to install still
<ChrisMir> away*
<farhad_hf> My ALT+F2 shortcut doesnt work. whats the problem with this one? (kde3.5.9)
<nosrednaekim> farhad_hf: compiz sometimes blocks that
<ChrisMir> adz21c: It is not only the applications but more the polish. I hate it when the desktop sits in the way of my tasks
<farhad_hf> nosrednaekim: with has the problem with kwin too
<adz21c> ChrisMir: can u give me an example?
<ChrisMir> adz21c: As we speak, I tried to go to system settings, then Desktop, BOOM crash. :)
<nosrednaekim> 0,.o
<adz21c> ChrisMir: oh ok lol, never used 4.0.3/4 so i don't know stability for that. I rarely get crashes with this so you might be a bit more impressed by 4.1 for usability and stability
<rophy> i ahave faild with k3b ,BluesKaj
<ChrisMir> adz21c: But it is not about this crash, nor about any application. On this old computer I use quite a lot of software, kde and other stuff. I've got the idea/feeling that if I install these on the kde4 remix, I risk hitting more issues and small quircks. With kde3 I dont
<farhad_hf> nosrednaekim:  yes! u were right, plugins are taking alot of graphic power
<ubuntu> Salut lé girls
<ubuntu> Salut lé girls
<ubuntu> Salut lé girls
<ubuntu> Salut lé girls
<ubuntu> Salut lé girls
<adz21c> ChrisMir: well yea i am not saying to use kde4 as production desktop at mo, i mean i agree the 4.0.* series isn't nice (hence i lived on trunk since it came out) and I wouldn't use a beta desktop where you really need it, but i think once 4.1 comes out of better you should be ok, personally
<ubuntu> I LOVE GIRLS
<JoshOvki> ubuntu: shut up or get out
<BluesKaj> don't you mean "les girls"
<ubuntu> why ?
<adz21c> ChrisMir: meant beta not better :P
<SlimeyPete> "les filles", surely
<ubuntu> We can't speak here  ?
<JoshOvki> ubuntu: you can speak ontopic
<ubuntu> Oè lé filles !
<rophy> wow the room has finaly became exciting
<JoshOvki> and not spamming
<JoshOvki> !english
<nubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ubuntu> je spam pa
<ubuntu> ALr TG
<BluesKaj> ubuntu , this room is about kubuntu
<asdfe> hello all
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> Hello
<nosrednaekim> hello asdfe
<asdfe> i installed kubuntu latest to mac, cannot boot
<ubuntu> Ut's for f****
<asdfe> what to do?
<ubuntu> NOthing
<ubuntu> You can suicid you
<rophy> lol@ubuntu
<ubuntu> =)
<asdfe> cannot boot to kubuntu, mac works
<nosrednaekim> !mac
<nubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<ChrisMir> adz21c: I will sure keep an eye on it. I even think if 4.1 packages were ready now, I would use them. But I can;t take the risk waiting much longer ;-)
<asdfe> non
<nosrednaekim> thanks jpds
<nosrednaekim> asdfe: thats not it... hmm
<Deepthought> 'ta geul, ubuntu
<asdfe> I don't see the boot loader, just as usual
<rophy> ta geul ?! what's ta geul a new opearting sys
 * pauljw is away: I'm no longer listening, so why are you still typing??
<adz21c> ChrisMir: well yea, i mean if you need to get going u need to get going u know, just wanted to reassure you kde4 isn't a mess ...  4.0.x was just never designed to be used as a production desktop thats all
<BluesKaj> rophy, don't encourage silliness
<bazhang> !away > pauljw
<nosrednaekim> asdfe: I don't think grub works with macs.. but i'm no expert
<bazhang> Deepthought, english please
<jpds> bazhang: hmm, no bot
<nosrednaekim> !bot
<nubotu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<rophy> BluesKaj: juat allowing somefresh air to flow
<rophy> just*
<BluesKaj> stick your head outside
<ChrisMir> adz21c: I understand (btw, it wasn't me who said kde4 is a mess)
<bazhang> rophy please stay on topic
<jpds> bazhang: or not..
<bazhang> jpds, :)
<Deepthought> rophy: it means shut up in french
<forsakensoul1> hello I've been having some problems with the network configurations
<adz21c> ChrisMir: wasn't it? fair enough lol, well i atleast got that impression from what you were saying, i mean i believe you did say you didn't like where it was going
<bazhang> Deepthought, please stop
<Deepthought> bazhang: sorry
<forsakensoul1> I'm almost sure I've put all the ip's and everything in their place
<forsakensoul1> but it still doesn't work
<asdfe> nosrednaekim: ok, just found out that I need to press th eopt key to select disk
<asdfe> report back soon with results
<rophy> thanx for being so welcoming ...( u r basterds in korean)
<forsakensoul1> I have 2 lan cards with two different network providers
<ChrisMir> adz21c: Thought I did say I didnt like what I was seeing, merely reflecting for my situation.
<forsakensoul1> could that be a problem
<bazhang> rophy, no swearing please
<adz21c> ChrisMir: ok, my bad then :-)
<nosrednaekim> forsakensoul1: that certainly makes things complicated :P
<forsakensoul1> ohh ....
 * pauljw is back (gone 00:03:22)
<rophy> wasnt a swear was a joke
<forsakensoul1> well I told me friend to get himself of router like me but :D
<bazhang> rophy, these are family friendly channels; please not even as a joke
<bazhang> !away > pauljw
<rophy> okai I am sorry :S
<rophy> shall i go outta the class
<ChrisMir> The 3d window switcher I saw a screenshot of, is that 4.1?
<forsakensoul1> nosrednaekim is there any documentation I can follow to configure then
<forsakensoul1> ?
<melkart> (konqueror 3.5.8) when i go to http://www.politikpla.net/forum/index.php  i am being told that i need to have javascript enabled... but i *do* have it enabled...
<adz21c> ChrisMir: yea, theres 2 3d types
<Deepthought> bazhang; it was meant for that ubuntu troll; but you' re right; better not pay attention at all; and when rophy asked I just figured I'd answer his question... But I' refrain from stuff like that from now; it just messes up a nice channel... ;-)  forgive me
<adz21c> ChrisMir: one is Vista like, the other has them on like a conveyer belt type thing
<bazhang> Deepthought, thanks
<forsakensoul1> has anyone had experience with setting the network configs on a pc with 2 lan cards and 2 providers ?
<ChrisMir> adz21c: Cool. Just wanted to know not looking for them in my current installation ;-)
<asobi> anyone way to check if a maxtor onetouch 4 is asleep and if not, how to make it sleep?
<nosrednaekim> asobi: say "One Touch! are you awake?"
<rophy> so i am the only bad here
<rophy> lol
<nosrednaekim> and if it says "yes master" then its awake
<nosrednaekim> but if it says "shut up my slave" then better ut it to sleep :P
<bazhang> rophy, please take chat to #kubuntu-offtopic as this channel is for support only
<asobi> is this #kubuntu-joke now?
<nosrednaekim> :)
<adz21c> ChrisMir: :-) it is quite a neat feature. KWin is catching up with compiz on eye candyness ... although some probably wont consider it there till it has "the cube" ... although I hate the cube so i dont care :P
<nosrednaekim> adz21c: the cube is a SOC project
<forsakensoul1> has anyone had experience with setting the network configs on a pc with 2 lan cards and 2 providers ?
<rophy> okai okai i 'll shut up in french
<adz21c> nosrednaekim: ok, thats cool
<ChrisMir> adz21c: the cube is only there to show off with your friends, but it aint really usefull
<bazhang> forsakensoul1, have heard of it; not an easy task though--will check for you in a moment
<adz21c> ChrisMir: agreed
<forsakensoul1> ok thank you
<bazhang> forsakensoul1, it this gutsy or hardy
<romunov_> maaan
<romunov_> i can't write to my FAT32 partition... again
<forsakensoul1> well we're trying to make them on gutsy so we can update to hardy because we have no spare disks in the moment to install hardy
<Odd-rationale> there are a couple features that would be nice to have in kwin: the ability to be able to tab windows together, and to be able to combine/separate workspaces.
<ChrisMir> brb
<forsakensoul1> is it easier to se it up on hardy ?
<bazhang> forsakensoul1, you have internet connection though? you can upgrade via the net without doing the 2 lan 2 provider trick you know :)
<forsakensoul1> we;;
<forsakensoul1> well ... I'm in win in the moment
<forsakensoul1> :D
<psyco> Is there a way to get the Windows font pack for linux??
<bazhang> !fonts | psyco
<Odd-rationale> psyco: try msttcorefonts
<nubotu> psyco: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<zippo_> hello
<psyco> Thank you ^^
<zippo_> can someone tell me how to install codex for mp3 format?
<Odd-rationale> !restricted | zippo_
<zippo_> becouse i cannot play some music
<nubotu> zippo_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> zippo_, kubuntu-restricted-extras
<zippo_> why?
<forsakensoul1> zippo_ there you have the needed codecs for mp3 and avi and other "restricted" formats
<bazhang> zippo_, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Odd-rationale> zippo_: kubuntu-restricted-extras will give you mp3 playback
<zippo_> ?
<zippo_> thanks
<forsakensoul1> bazhang .. so what is the difference between the settings in hardy and gusty
<bazhang> zippo_, you may also need to get win32codecs from www.medibuntu.org
<bazhang> forsakensoul1, hang on a sec :)
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=648646 forsakensoul1 please read this first
<forsakensoul1> ok
<forsakensoul1> well bazhang we don't have a modem ... no router ... just two lan cards ...
<bazhang> forsakensoul1, then it is cable or what?
<forsakensoul1> cable
<forsakensoul1> 2 actually :D
<digitalhead> I'm having some trouble getting my Olympus FE-210 to work on Kubuntu 7.10. It tries to initialize for a few minutes and then digikam has an error saying that it failed to list the files. Any help on this?
<Azzmodan> What's the best way to configure my gtk apps to blend into kde4?
<bazhang> forsakensoul1, it is called ethernet bonding;that it is cable should not matter
<bazhang> Azzmodan, which app
<forsakensoul1> well ....
<Azzmodan> All apps really, but xchat is the one I have open at all times :)
<Azzmodan> I was under the impression there where some "engine" thing sor something for gtk so that gtk apps would use kde widgets and such
<nosrednaekim> !gtk
<nubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<bazhang> Azzmodan, apart from coding them  all in qt4, you may just have to suffer (or switch to kde versions) :)
<nosrednaekim> !gtk-kde
<nubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk-kde, try looking on http://stdin.me.uk/bot/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> sorry stdin :P
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: no.. there is a gtk theme
<stdin> msg the bot, please ;)
<bazhang> nosrednaekim, for qt3 iirc
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: for kde 4 as well
<nosrednaekim> stdin: haha I will :)
<bazhang> nosrednaekim, ah thanks-->remember the name?
<nosrednaekim> gtk-qt-engine-kde4
<bazhang> thanks nosrednaekim
<Azzmodan> Does it happen to be in the normal ubuntu repositories?
<bazhang> Azzmodan, you see that?
<nosrednaekim> Azzmodan: it is :)
<Azzmodan> Thanks
<benedito> hi ;) how are you
<nosrednaekim> hello benedito
<Azzmodan> Is there a way to always run a certain app as root, a passwordless sudo like something?
<nosrednaekim> no
<Azzmodan> I don't believe that :)
<nosrednaekim> well... its be very hacky... and not secure at all
<benedito> im brasil ;)
<mammad81> hi
<mammad81> i'm
<nosrednaekim> !pt
<mammad81> i habe a problem with kubuntu
<nubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<nosrednaekim> what is it mammad81?
<Azzmodan> It can be secure if it generates a proper image of the application that is to be ran as root
<digitalhead> is anybody else having trouble getting kubuntuforums to load?
<mammad81> can somebody help me
<Azzmodan> I need to run synergy as root or else it'll stutter like hell :(
<nosrednaekim> Azzmodan: you can start it on boot.... put it in rc.local
<mammad81> i instalied kde in ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> unless it needs to be started with X
<mammad81> and work successfull
<nosrednaekim> !enter | mammad81
<nubotu> mammad81: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mammad81> but then i cant run synaptic un gnome
<Azzmodan> I think it has to be ran with X
<nosrednaekim> Azzmodan: you can add a script in /etc/X11/Xsession.d then
<mammad81> ok nubtu:
<Azzmodan> Will that fire it up as root?
<nosrednaekim> I THINK... they are run as root, not sure
<bazhang> mammad81, please describe the issue on line with some clarity thanks :)
<Azzmodan> I'll try that then, thanks
<nosrednaekim> Azzmodan: they have special conventions though... make sure you google how to make one..
<Azzmodan> Having to enter my sudo password to run synergy is really not an option seeing how synergy is the thing that allows me to type to this machine :)
<mammad81>  installed kde in ubuntu succseffully/ but now i cant running synaptic in gnome
<nosrednaekim> mammad81: does it give an error?
<bazhang> mammad81, you can use synaptic or adept (kde)
<Azzmodan> mammad81, I think it uses adept by default for kde
<nosrednaekim> I think he's haveing the aptfix problem..
<mammad81> yes  synaptic in gnome / now i put the error/
<mammad81> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<mammad81> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<nosrednaekim> yes... ok
<nosrednaekim> !aptfix | mammad81
<nubotu> mammad81: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<darkouam> salu ya qqn qui parle francais ici ???
<bazhang> mammad81, run that command also see the bot link
<nosrednaekim> !fr
<nubotu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<mammad81> i do that, but that command was this output /
<mammad81> Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ...
<mammad81> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-17-generic
<mammad81> gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<mammad81> update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-17-generic
<mammad81> dpkg: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<bazhang> !paste | mammad81
<nubotu> mammad81: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<benedito>  im not speech inglês, im speech brasileiro (brazil) ;)
<bazhang> !br
<nubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bazhang> benedito, see above :)
<Azzmodan> so now that I instakked gtk-qt-etc how do I tell gtk to use the new engine?
<mammad81> i'm soory , its my fist time that using IRC &LONversation
<benedito> im speech +/- inglês
<bazhang> benedito, type /join #ubuntu-br :)
<benedito> what ?
<benedito> you not speech brasileiro ?
<nosrednaekim> mammad81: BTW, your disc is full..
<bazhang> benedito, type /join #kubuntu-br
<benedito> full is you
<mammad81> bazhang:whats'that
<bazhang> mammad81, he does not speak english
<benedito> ok ;) people bye
<Jsn0327> I'm having a very hard time trying to add my printer in hardy.  Can anyone give me a hand?
<mammad81> so now, what am idoing?
<Jsn0327> I went in to system settings/printers and went into administration mode, but when i goto add "printer/class" is greyed out
<benedito> people im not speak iglês, good bye ;)
<benedito> boa tarde pra toodos ;)
<psyco> does anyone eleses firefox 3 have no scroll bar??
<bazhang> psyco, which page
<psyco> bazhang: Like ALL of firefox. There is no scroll bar at the side
<psyco> firefox 3 beta 5
<ubuntu> hola
<bazhang> psyco, screenshot?
<bazhang> !es | ubuntu
<psyco> sec
<nubotu> ubuntu: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<psyco> XD
<ubuntu> Gracias
<sinak> hi. I just installed kubuntu 8.04 and I'm having problems with the number of desktops. I cannot change it
<bazhang> sinak, in compiz or normal
<sinak> both
<bazhang> sinak, two separate issues
<sinak> mm..
<sinak> lets begin from compiz
<bazhang> compiz: ccsm-->general-->virtual horizontal desktops set to 4 sinak
<osman> hi everybody
<bazhang> sinak, for the cube
<osman> I have a problem
<bazhang> osman, need a question :)
<osman> when I log out, black screen appears and nothing else
<nehuen> wena..
<psyco> Ok here is my firefox, the scrollbar at the side is not there: http://img124.imageshack.us/img124/6628/nscrollhq4.png
<bazhang> nehuen, english please
<osman> I have to ctrl+alt+delete
<osman> kdm doesn't come when I log out
<osman> just a black screen
<bazhang> psyco, what about when you disable compiz
<psyco> I'll try.
<sinak> bazhang number of desktops is disabled
<sinak> I cannot change it
<psyco> still no scroll bar....
<bazhang> sinak, you got 3d drivers for your card?
<sinak> yes
<bazhang> psyco, you quit and restarted ff as well?
<sinak> glxgears says 5500 fps
<psyco> Yup
<bazhang> sinak, you got ccsm installed?
<sinak> yes
<bazhang> sinak, what is its name
<sinak> compizconfig settings manager
<bazhang> sinak, what about alt-f2 compiz --replace what does that do
<bazhang> psyco, how did you disable compiz
<sinak> It did something like restart X
<psyco> I ran kwin --replace
<bazhang> sinak, something like? was there a brief flicker?
<sinak> the screen went black for a sec and return as usual
<bazhang> sinak, and advanced desktop effects manager is okay now?
<bazhang> psyco, I had that before; iirc it is a prob with compiz and ff
<sinak> no. when I'm going to Desktop Size tab, i cant change Number of Desktops
<psyco> bazhang: Alright, i just wanted to know, its not a problem with me
<bazhang> sinak, not number
<bazhang> sinak, horizontal virtual
<bazhang> !netsplit
<TimS> :(
<sinak> yes
<sinak> horizontal virtual is to 4 bazhang
<bazhang> sinak, you were looking at the wrong option
<TimS> ubotu was on that :o
<sinak> and vertical virtual is 4 too
<bazhang> sinak you cant change the other unless you want a 24 sided cube :)
<bazhang> sinak, set vert virt to 1
<sinak> no I don't want this :-)
<jaakkome> is there a way to detach a started application from the konsole session it was started on?
<bazhang> jaakkome, in xserver or not
<jaakkome> e.g. I have started kopete from the konsole
<bazhang> jaakkome, add &
<sinak> bazhang i have set horiz virt to 4, verti virt to 1
<jaakkome> aa
<jaakkome> thanks!
<sinak> but still i cannot change number of desktops
<bazhang> sinak now try alt f2 kwin --replace then alt f2 compiz --replace once more
<bazhang> sinak, you want some really huge cube is that it?
<sinak> not huge cube
<sinak> i want 4 desktops
<sinak> a 4 sized cube
<bazhang> normal cube then :)
<sinak> alt f2 doesn't work now :-(
<bazhang> then in konsole kwin --replace
<pteague> is there a way to print out a pdf to a graphic file?
<amoweb_> hi chan!
<sinak> bazhang thanks a lot!
<sinak> it works!
<ubuntu_> Salut
<bazhang> sinak append & to stop it from going away when you close konsole
<jaakkome> I have a hotkey bound to start konsole with hotkeys, but I can't get it to start at my home directory instead of /
<ubuntu_> Hi !
<tonsam2> salut tout le monde
<ubuntu_> Nobody foor answer to Me ?
<ubuntu_> euh un françai
<bazhang> jaakkome, it always starts at /
<ubuntu_> Salut
<jaakkome> I tried "ScreenSaver=konsole /home/jaakkome" in my hotkeys.conf, but doesn't seem to work
<bazhang> !fr
<amoweb_> I've a little probem with KDE i can't add a virtual desktop...
<jaakkome> hmm
<bazhang> ubuntu_, /join #kubuntu-fr
<jaakkome> but my konsole button in the Kpanel starts konsole at the home dir
<bazhang> jaakkome, my mistake; always at home
<bazhang> amoweb_, go into ccsm general virtual horizontal desktops and set there
<jaakkome> well the one started by the hotkey doesn't
<NekosolTeraDyne> Anyone know what the link to the freenode registration tutorial is?
<bazhang> !register
<tinin> my kdm screen is bigger than my desktop, do you know where could I configure this?
<NekosolTeraDyne> bazhang: the bot is currently offline
<NekosolTeraDyne> Ah, here it is: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<jonathan_> i just installed kde 4.0.4
<jonathan_> but kcontrol still says that i'm using kde 3.5.9
<jonathan_> i think i have to change it in kdm
<jonathan_> but how do i do this?
<amoweb_> bazhang: what's ccsm?
<luca> 2
<elaine_> how do i get the flash wmv etc plugins installed for firefox?
<jonathan_> amoweb_: ccsm is the control panel for compiz fusion
<tinin> elaine_ I recommend you to use the media player connectivity extension
<tinin> so you can launch each tipe of video with the player you want
<ign0ramus> hey all... having some java problems... seems i have the icedtea-java7-bin package installed, and I cannot remove it
<amoweb_> i can't open the compiz fusion control panel
<DarthFrog> Does anyone know how to import bookmarks, etc. from konqueror in KDE3 to konqueror in KDE4?
<amoweb_> I just activated the 3D interface with the system menu -> Desktop Effect
<tinin> also you can insall the latest beta of Adobe flas player downloading it here the "Plugin for Linux (TAR.GZ, 3.73 MB)" elaine_ just extract and run it from a command window: ./flashplayerinstaler...
<tinin> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<tinin> if you get some errors with the  extensions check Compatibility just ask, theres a workaround for that elaine_
<jhutchins> Of course, that completely breaks package management as far as apt is concerned.
<Azzmodan> Dolphin doesn't seem to be generating thumbnails for my pictures/movies, am I missing something?
<ign0ramus> !java
<ign0ramus> !info java
<Azzmodan> Is it possible to have dolphin use double clicks instead of single?
<tinin> no bot yet
<ign0ramus> oic...
<ign0ramus> does anyone know how to symlink java jre to firefox 2?
<Dragnslcr> Azzmodan- System Settings -> Keyboard
<Dragnslcr> Azzmodan- it's a global KDE setting
<tinin> firefox 2? why?
<ign0ramus> tinin: why what?
<tinin> why don't you use ff3
<Dragnslcr> Azzmodan- In the Mouse part of Keyboard & Mouse, that is
<ign0ramus> tinin: because only 3 of my 29 add-ons work, and its still beta
<tinin> haha
<bazhang> amoweb_, compizconfig-settings-manager
<Dragnslcr> It isn't actually beta anymore
<Dragnslcr> RC1 came out this week
<Azzmodan> Dragnslcr, I found it, thanks
<tinin> I only foun one that does not work for me, so I use it under wine when needed ign0ramus
<tinin> if you get some errors with the  extensions check Compatibility just ask, theres a workaround ign0ramus
<ign0ramus> dragnslcr: you are correct; but its still not a stable release, and add-on support is severely lacking
<Dragnslcr> I've found all of the later beta versions to be as stable as FF2
<ign0ramus> tinin: well, the stable release will be out sometime in June, so I can wait... there's still stuff to be worked out
<Dragnslcr> As for add-on support, that's the add-on developers' faults, not Mozilla's
<ign0ramus> but upon a "apt-get upgrade" i accidentally installed ff3, and it broke all add-on support in ff2 - i had to delete the extensions.rdf file in ~/.mozilla to get them back
<tinin> about:config -> new boolean -> extensions.checkCompatibility -> false
<ign0ramus> dragnslcr: i'm not blaming mozilla for that, but i'd rather wait until i can use my add-ons.  it's like v4l2 and flash-based apps... its not the fault of linux, but it still sucks that they aren't compatible
<ign0ramus> tinin: that doesn't work for most add-ons, plus it makes your browser even more unstable
<ign0ramus> tinin: it did work for adblock plus on beta 5, though ;)
<tinin> well, for me it works for my addons
<tinin> but yeah, firefox has always been unstable for me, maybe because I tend to force it ;)
<ign0ramus> ya think? :)
<tinin> maybe its my fault
<ign0ramus> i
<ign0ramus> im just hoping that Flash10 will stop freezing up FF at random.  that would be sweet
<tinin> wow
<tinin> no
<tinin> it sucks
<ign0ramus> its beta
<tinin> but runs a bit faster
<ign0ramus> i tried it, and it completely crashed ff so many times, i went back to flash9, which at least only freezes.  that's better, i guess, right?
<ign0ramus> alright, i'm going to google some more to get my jre plugin working.
<tinin> ff has always crashed for me if I open more han 2 windows with flas, no matter the version, but I think it is because fo some addon I've got (flashblock, Addblock, MP connectivity...)
<ign0ramus> thanks for the converstation
<ign0ramus> tinin: could be... i have the same issue
<tinin> because if you use it without extensions (safe mode) it runs well
<graxaim> [14:31] --> root has joined this channel (n=root@190.74.211.34).
<graxaim> there was a time that all linux channels had an autokick "root is lame" ^^
<Azzmodan> I remember my irc clients whining about that too :)
<crs> graxaim: good old times. ;-)
<bazhang> !ot | graxaim
<graxaim> lol
<graxaim> I guess the bot is away
<bazhang> graxaim, but I am here
<graxaim> or maybe splitted.. I see the "old times" of netsplit are comming back
<bazhang> graxaim, chat in #kubuntu-offtopic
<graxaim> script kiddies packeting the hubs?
<jackault> This is unsettling.
<graxaim> I wont chat
<graxaim> I'm leaving for lunch
<graxaim> cya
<jackault> I've lost a mouse. I'm using the numeric pad with with mouse keys turned on and I can't figure out how to right click.
<jackault> Plus insert and del seem to be doing random things based on whether or not I've pressed / or *. Wtf.
<jackault> How do I right click with mouse keys?
<nosrednaekim> jackault: better do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nosrednaekim> and reset your keyboard settings
<jackault> But is there no standard button for right click?
<jackault> ^ nosrednaekim
<dru> sup people .... anyone got any good ... ideas about.... id like to give some backtrack apps a shot...without the rpm nastyness( installers complications n stuff) ....anyone know where i can find like a software list (backtrack contents) so i can get them for kubuntu ?
<bazhang> dru, check backtrack site
<nosrednaekim> jackault: well, not if its getting all screwed up.
<dru> yeah they dont provide much of a list content ....
<bazhang> dru, what apps you need
<pabloncho> hello.
<nosrednaekim> hello pabloncho
<dru> bazhang: well i wanted to hydra my server... had some xhydra probs with it in kubuntu.... id also be trying to crack my wifi wep...other things like general terminal apps like kismec*
<dru> i coould also just find the app contents on the cd and kinda find kubuntu equivilants
<Crell> Hi all.  Is there a decent midi player for Kubuntu?  I've a midi file that I've tried opening in Amarok and in Kaffeine, and both complain "No plugin found to handle this resource".
<bazhang> dru, what about running backtrack in either livecd or vm
<Crell> There's no patent issues with midi, is there? :-)
<dru> any ideas where i would find program contents on *any linux distP?
<bazhang> dru, distrowatch.com has some of them
<NekosolTeraDyne> Crell: kmid is a good one. And no, I don't think there is
<dru> bazhang...yeah well live sure works...just in the case of dictionaries and general security setups... live isnt very safe unless you go thru the rigmorole ...thats rigmarole is what id like to learn
<bazhang> dru, what I meant was check for apps in livecd mode then try and find kubuntu equivs
<Crell> Thanks.  How come that's not in the multimedia package by default?
<NekosolTeraDyne> Crell: Probably the same reason there's no image manipulator by default: no room for it on the disc.
<Crell> Silly CDs...
<nosrednaekim> Crell: I believe there are ubuntu studio discs
<nosrednaekim> which would have that
<dru> bezhang isnt there like an applications folder equiv to os x es app folder for every linux dist?
<dru> what is it
<jackault> But you can pretty much do basic things like rotate from dolphin itself so it's cool.
<Crell> Hm.  OK, Kmid is playing the file, complete with Karaoke tips. :-)  But there's no audio.
<dru> crell ...terminal :alsamixer
<NekosolTeraDyne> Hmm... Dang. I don't know why... We need the bot...
<bazhang> dru, not used backtrack for a long while; but its much more pared down then ubuntu et al
<dru> yeah thats really true...
<Crell> Ugh, the terminal version. :-)  Which volume setting am I looking for?
<dru> i coul ask in the remote room
<dru> the ones that say mm
<dru> *mute
<Crell> It's not on mute.  I can play an mp3 just fine.
<dru> gotta love it :D
<dru> cool
<NekosolTeraDyne> Crell: Try this page > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Midi/SoftwareSynthesisHowTo?highlight=%28MIDI%29
<Crell> Hm.  I'm not doing authoring, just playback.
<NekosolTeraDyne> Actually, that's a guide to get MIDI sound working
<Crell> ... Why exactly do I need to use 3rd party repositories just to play a midi file?
<NekosolTeraDyne> Who knows. That's the ONLY decent guide I've found, though. Maybe there really is a patent issue with MIDI, but I'm not a lawyer, so I don't know.
 * Crell sighs.
<wastrel> xmms-midi is in universe
<wastrel> kmid is in main
<NekosolTeraDyne> wastrel: xmms is not in the Hardy repos
<Crell> I have kmid installed, it's just not giving any audio.
 * Crell is on Gutsy atm.
<wastrel> xmms-midi is in hardy
<NekosolTeraDyne> wastrel: O_o; then why isn't XMMS itself in hardy?
<wastrel> iono
<Crell> Wow.  xmms-midi doesn't have a dependency on xmms.
<Crell> That's just weird. :-)
<Crell> OK. xmms plays the midi fine.  KMid still does not.
 * Crell scratches his head.
<Crissi> hello
<Crissi> i have problems with kubuntu hardy...
<cbr> why isn't irssi 0.8.12-3ubuntu4 built for i386 yet?
<Crissi> http://paste.debian.net/4776/
<Crissi> http://paste.debian.net/4779/
<Crissi> x crash with sig11
<mrksbrd> does anyone know why my xserver might restart when I have desktop effects turned on, & when i click on something in system settings
<yao_ziyua1> ﻿my video card is ati radeon 9200 with 3d acceleration. do i need to install additional driver packages?
<mrksbrd> is this a bug that i may have discovered in 8.04?
<Crissi> yes
<Crissi> but i found the reason.. / was full
<|Dreams|> how can i make mediatomb start when my pc boots?
<mrksbrd> NOS....u on??
<wastrel> i'm installing kubuntu-desktop
<dennis_p> how do i automount internal media partitions?
<nashk> Hi
<nashk> I've installed 8.04 & very often, after an hour or so of use my desktop freezes
<DarthFrog> nashk:  That happened to me with Gutsy.
<nashk> even when I hist ctral + alt + del it deosn't exit
<nashk> but instead freezes completely
<nashk> DarthFrog, really, what did you end up doing?
<DarthFrog> nashk: Giving up on Gutsy and kept on with Feisty until Hardy was released.  Hardy works fine.
<nashk> Hmm, must a hardware onfig issue
<nashk> I wrote a script that outputs ps into a file every minute
<nashk> after the crash I inspected it, but nothing is wierd in there
<nashk> I wonder how to debug this.
<nashk> are there any kde logs?
<mrksbrd> whats the konsole command to d/l java???
<pim> apt-get install java?
<mrksbrd> tried that didn't work
<mrksbrd> does the ver 3 have to be added as well?
<mrksbrd> #
<igno> try <aptitude search java> and install the package you need
<mrksbrd> let me try...ty
<NickPresta> sun-java6-jre is the package you want (assuming you just want the JRE)
<montel> hello
<NickPresta> hi, montel
<montel> how do u make programs start up when u login?
<NickPresta> !autostart
<NickPresta> montel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KubuntuAutostart
<montel> yeah?
<mrksbrd> installed bin jre and plugin & sun's website still not detecting plugin
<montel> are u using mozilla 3 or 2?
<mrksbrd> firefox 2
<montel> hold on a second.
<mrksbrd> let me try a reboot again of browser
<NickPresta> mrksbrd, I have the -bin, -fonts, -jre, and -plugin packages installed and the site detects the plugin fine. It should work for you (after a restart_
<mrksbrd> trying now
<MeTa> Hi all!
<montel> make sure u have the package "sun-gcj-compact plugin" installed.
<NickPresta> montel, no. the gcj is a different implementation than sun's java
<PaulPolo9> are talking to me?
<NickPresta> PaulPolo9, no.
<montel> opps
<NickPresta> of course, that isn't to say he can't use the GCJ implementation.  :)
<mrksbrd> let me get that package, but so far nothing
<mrksbrd> Couldn't find package sun-gcj-compact
<mrksbrd> sudo apt-get install sun-gcj-compact plugin
<mrksbrd> right???
<NickPresta> mrksbrd, in firefox, type: about:plugins
<NickPresta> do you see any java plugins?
<mrksbrd> just showing shockwave & futuresplash
<mrksbrd> hmmm
<montel> whops. i spelt it wrong. its "java-gcj-compat-plugin"
<montel> try that/
<mrksbrd> k
<josa> woah... that's asking for dozens of other packages to be installed, including firefox-3
<josa> is it only for firefox-3 or what's that java-gcj...
<montel> i guess.
<montel> hey, im only 12 so im no linux exprert
<mrksbrd> montel I think that worked
<josa> are you using firefox 3 or 2 ?
<montel> 3
<josa> :(.. i dont like 3
<montel> me neither. but im trying now to find out a way to get it to work in 2
<simi> what is the problem with firefox 3?
<josa> i cant remember anymore, lol
<montel> lol
<montel> so you are good to go mrksbrd?
<simi> it is working fine for me, i use the noscript addon for faster and safe browsing
<montel> dose anyone know of a browser that lets me surf annomosly?
<mrksbrd> think so
<montel> :]
<mrksbrd> there is a 3 out now???
<josa> im now reinstalling firefox-3.. i hope i wont freak out like the last time i tried to use it
<montel> haha. hilarious
<montel> the only thing i dont like is that i cant use google browser sync with it
<simi> did you  tried NoScript for FireFox?
<montel> no.
<mrksbrd> is firefox 3 any better or different?
<simi> i like noscript because it uses a white list, and i put in white list only youtube and a few sites
<montel> umm, not really
<montel> ha,
<sigma_1234> shouldnt those kde 4.1 packages be out by now?
<montel> no idea.
<simi> and  the other sites that have lots of comercials in flash can't load them and the pages load faste, and iare sites that show you 5 seconds and anyimation and after the text you was searching for is verry useful
<MeTa> What is the easiest way to create an encrypted kubuntu pendrive?
<simi> sigma_1234: a few hours ago they were not out
<sigma_1234> simi: what about now?
<simi> sigma_1234: i will search now for you
<sigma_1234> thanks
<wastrel> so i went in and turned off all the effects but the effects are still active
<simi> sigma_1234: no, you can watch at www.kubuntu.org aor here  http://blog.nixternal.com/2008.05.28/hardy-kde-41-beta-packages-soon/
<nixternal> keep on a watchin', cuz I am a buildin' :)
<nixternal> missing out on a super nice day right now too :(
<montel> dose anybody know how to install tarballs?
<sigma_1234> nixternal: lol thought you were away today. anywhere near completion?
<simi> mortal: it depends of the application complexity
<simi> montel: : it depends of the application complexity
<NickPresta> nixternal, all work and no play makes nixternal a dull boy :)
<mrksbrd> anyone running 8.04?
<romunov> yes
<simi> yes
<mrksbrd> have u attempted enabling desktop effects the clicking on an icon in system settings and have xserver reboot automatically???
<montel> hary haronnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<mrksbrd> or is it just something that went haywire in my setup
<montel> anyone know how to install vmserver on 8.04?
<nixternal> NickPresta: what commercial is that from? I was saying that other day for some reason and it was stuck in my head
<simi> montel: i sugest to try virtualbox of you just want a virtual machine
<nixternal> sigma_1234: about to reach the 50% mark I would say
<montel> i cant install vista on virtual box. or can i?
<asobiCrash> http://pastebin.com/m6600c357
<NickPresta> nixternal, I'm not sure exactly. I don't watch much television (aside from sporting events). Thanks for your hard work getting 4.1 to Hardy.
<simi> montel: vmware is to arge and it does not offer more to a simple use tham VirtuaBox
<mrksbrd> montel just dual boot
<nixternal> only thing vmware has that I wish virtualbox had, a button for taking screenshots
<simi> montel: research on google
<mrksbrd> i run a vista/kubuntu dual boot & works perfectly
<simi> montel: i tried only XP and it works fine
<montel> because like when i tried to intsall vista through virtual box, it would freeze.
<wastrel> hrm
<nixternal> that's vista for ya :P
<simi> montel: what you need Vista?
<ads_> hi.. what bash commands are available to view open ports on my system or pointers to any guides would be great (im semi-familiar with ss)
<montel> because i have a cell phone that i need windows to sync music to
<nixternal> ads_: sudo apt-get install nmap && nmap localhost
<ads_> aha  i have nmap i guess i should learn the commands :S   thanks.. is that the best place to start? is there no group of commands to list services running etc nixternal
<simi> montel: Does not work your cell phone in XP? XP is smaller and eat less resources
<nixternal> ps -e will get you a list of services running
<nixternal> there are so many commands honestly
<ads_> specifically tcp connections etc
<montel> yes, it dose, but i only have an vista CD
<nixternal> I am willing to bet you can ask which command to do this or that, and everyone that answered would typically be different with pretty much the same results
<nixternal> netstat, arp, nmap are all good places to start
<ads_> perfect  thanks nixternal
 * nixternal goes back to blowing up computers building out 4.1 beta 1 for you hardy peeps :)
<simi> montel: maye you can find a way to make it running on linux?o
<ads_> nixternal: sorry one more thing..  how may i close ports or services im running?  (not processes)  for e.g ipp
<simi> montel: what Vista do you have?
<montel> home basic
<simi> montel: you must read the icense too ,did you read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=607914
<simi> it seams to work on virtual  box but i belive that the 3d ill not work
<nixternal> ads_: look at /etc/services
<nixternal> ipp             631/tcp                         # Internet Printing Protocol
<nixternal> ipp             631/udp
<nixternal> ads_: ^^ in /etc/services
<nixternal> just put a # in front of each ipp line
<mrksbrd> good old microsoft
<ads_> thanks  i thought /etc/services was just a refference  of ports to protocols  oops :S
<nixternal> ads_: actually disregard what I just told you to do
<nixternal> ads_: you are right, I was thinking of the old slackware days there for a sec
<nixternal> now, if I really were in the old slackware days, I would of course told you to RTFM :P
<nixternal> let me see how they changed
<ads_> haha
<montel> simi: yeah, im just gonna look through torrents and find something. [thanks to mrksbrd] but micrsoft is soo messed up.
<ads_> in the case of the 'F'   in RTFM  im sure it wouldnt of been friendly  :P
<mrksbrd> is there any way dcc send thru konversation...i've found dcc status but nothing else
<simi> montel: i am sorry for you that you must install 10 Gb of software just for a driver
<mrksbrd> montel;look for xp ultimate edition....even though it is still microcrap it is a good version
<simi> i have  the same problem with the video driver
<montel> yeah, well, unless there is an application that can convert mp3s into wma's?
<mrksbrd> simi what card u have?
<simi> ATI mobility m6 ly
<simi> i tried many fixes  but i have still dark shapes on the screen
<mrksbrd> is it not detecting it?
<mrksbrd> is your HZ setting right?
<montel> simi: yeah, well, unless there is an application that can convert mp3s into wma's?
<simi> mrksbrd: i mean the 3d effects, the Ati do not provide me a driver
<simi> montel:i do not know, but it is posible
<mrksbrd> i had same problem with my nvidia geforce, come to find out it was listed under hardware drivers manager & just had to enable it properly
<mrksbrd> !wma
<montel> yeah, can you belive that it is illegal to use micrsoft codecs on other OS than Mac in the us?
<macd> Im having a problem with a recent update: http://pastie.caboo.se/206482
<simi> mrksbrd: i do not know about HZ, i run compiz with a little fix, but i can;t run 3d games
<asobi> how can i mount hdd via user? it keeps saying i need to be root
<montel> why dont u be root then? google it
<cleavis123> Once I switched from ATI 1950 to a NVIDIA 8800 GTS OC compiz worked great with all my 3d games.
<simi> montel:maybe in novell open suse or linspire? i do not know, nut just forget those idiotic low
<mrksbrd> check under system >>>hardware drivers manager see if your card is enabled
<montel> yeahh.
<mrksbrd> montel: find anything yet?
<simi> montel: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=29024
<slow-motion> hi
<ads_> nixternal: im guessing (after googling ) that i can just create a iptables rule "iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 631 -j DROP"
<axel>  Hello! What might be a reason why packages are held back when upgrading (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade)?
<mustela> if i've installed the latest kernel update how can i make the -16 generic kernel the default one instead of the -17?
<JanMalte_> how to merge many odt file into one new odt file?
<JanMalte_> is there any way?
<mustela> copy and paste probably
<ibilicki> hi... I am trying to make Kubuntu boot from an external USB hard drive without boot USB support, using a floppy... can anyone point me in the right direction?
<ibilicki> without *bios USB support
<simi> mustela: i just know that somewhere is a file named kernel that contains a link to the kernel that is used, i belive that changing that link should work, i do not test this and i sugest to search on google
<pim> How do you format a drive?
<Filipp> pim: Do you want to erase the data, repartition the drive or make a new filesystem?
<pim> I want to make a new filesystem, but I get an error
<Filipp> pim: What typ eof filesystem, and what kind of error?
<pim>   /media/disk/ is not a block special device.
<Filipp> are you doing it from the cli?
<pim> mke2fs is the command I'm using
<pim> yes
<pim> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/Installing_to_a_USB_Flash_Drive
<pim> trying to get this to work
<Filipp> ordinarily you'd use that command on an unmounted /dev/hdX or /dev/sdX
<pim> hm
<pim> so you have to do something to an unmounted drive?
<Filipp> I don't know at which part you're at, but the examples say /dev/sdX1, right?
<pim> I'm going with alternative I
<Filipp> have you figured out which /dev/sd is your flash drive?
<pim> No, I thought it was in /media/disk/
<pim> fdisk -l doesn't seem to do anything
<Filipp> the location /media/disk is just a mountpoint for the device. The device itself is found in /dev/. Even before you choose an alternative, the instructions tell you to find the location of your flash drive using fdisk. It's right below "From within Linux".
<Filipp> It's the tricky part, because you don't want to do all the stuff it says there to any hard drives
<pim> So how do I figure out where my usb is?
<jitendra> pim could u explain ur problem once again
<Filipp> after you  plugged it in, was it mounted? Can you list the contents using konqueror or dolphin? And if so, where was it mounted?
<pim> I'd like to install DSL to a memorystick. I have to format the drive first. For further reference see: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/Installing_to_a_USB_Flash_Drive
<Filipp> If it was mounted, and you know where (for example, /media/disk), you can use the mount command to find out what the name of the device is.
<pim> Filip yes yes /media/disk/
<pim> oh?
<pim> just type mount?
<Filipp> yes
<wastrel> how do i disable the menu effect and the bouncy cursor
<wastrel> i've turned them off in the system settings but they didn't stop
<Filipp> wastrel: use a terminal and start kcontrol, the old kde control center.
<pim>  /dev/sdf1 on /media/disk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,uhelper=hal,flush,uid=1000,utf8,shortname=lower)
<Filipp> pim: there you go, your usb key is called /dev/sdf
<pim> ok thanks
<Filipp> the number, /dev/sdf1 is the partition number inside the usb key
<pim> I'd like to navigate to it right now actually, to make sure it really is that
<Filipp> pim: that's smart. Also, you can remove the key and issue the mount command again
<pim> bash: cd: /dev/sdf: Not a directory
<wastrel> i like kcontrol
<Filipp> then, umount the drive and continue the instructions from "From within Linux"
<Filipp> pim: that's correct, you can't browse the /dev/ files like that
<wastrel> Filipp: the settings are the same in there as in the other thing
<afeijo> I wanna start my XAMPP automatcly
<afeijo> currently I have to open konsole and type xampp start
<Filipp> pim: They're actually streams. You could cat the rwaw device, but it's not useful right now
<romunov> maaaaaaan
<jitendra> pim it is a block device file not a directory
<romunov> my fat32 partition just stops working - i can't write to it several hours after reboot
<pim> I though everything in linux was treated as a file.
<Filipp> pim: True, but that doesn't mean you can make sense of it like that. Video files, when watched as text, also don't make any sense, right?
<afeijo> any hint?
<pim> You're right Filipp
<jitendra> pim u got it right it is a block device file not a directory.
<Filipp> afeijo: You could make a desktop file in .kde/Autostart
<Filipp> pim: Good luck, gotto go now
<pim> how do I umount something, it won't let me since it thinks it's busy
<jitendra> u might be using directory from X or console
<jitendra> pim make sure u r not in /media/disk
<pim> Oh that's the problem
<pim> :-D
<partha_> pim: the umount app has an option -f which you can use to force the unmount. But you should read the man page before you do that
<pim> Well the problem was that I was in the dir
<afeijo> .kde/Autostart, I add a symbolic there?
<afeijo> cant remember the symbolic command, wtf... I'm shamed
<partha_> ln -s ??
<afeijo> yes, thanks hehe
<wastrel> do people use kmail
<afeijo> my command need a parameter, so ln isnt the solution. I will create a bash file
<partha_> Hell yeah, I usee kmail everyday.
<wastrel> for some reason kmail isn't in the kde menu
<wastrel> nor is korganizer
<partha_> wastrel: did you install kmail and korganizer_
<partha_> ?
<afeijo> ops, my bash file doesnt run when I type his name on konsole
<afeijo> I set chomod 777
<mudge> hey Kubuntu people
<partha_> wastrel: if you installed kmail just press alt+f2 and type kmail and press enter
<mudge> why do you like Kubuntu more than Ubuntu?
<jpds> mudge: we like kde?
<mudge> haha, jpds,  i guess that's the obvious answer
<mudge> i wonder if there's any other difference
<afeijo> mudge: n
<afeijo> kmail
<jpds> mudge: best try them both out, and make up your mind :)
<afeijo> can I have both on the same system?
<jitendra> afeijo: definitely yes
<mudge> jpds: okey dokey
<wastrel> partha_: yes i know, just wondering if there's a different client since it wasn't in the menu for whatever reason
<wastrel> what's the difference between kontact and korganizer?
<sigma_1234> dam i rely can't wait for the 4.1 packages!
<wastrel> are we getting backports?
<sigma_1234> korganizer is a kontact component
<sigma_1234> thats what i heard. i hope so. i dont have intrepid
<partha_> wastrel: I know it isn
<partha_> wastrel: 't in the menu.
<partha_> wastrel: for some weird reason
<afeijo> jitendra: cool
<afeijo> why my bash file doenst run when I type it name? only with sh name?
<sigma_1234> its like kmail. it can run alone. kontact just draws all of them together
<wastrel> oic
<sigma_1234> poor nixternal is burning the oil making those packages!
<jitendra> afeijo: u need to use ./filename or use sh filename
<afeijo> I added that file to my .kde/Autostart, will work?
<afeijo> will it run when system power on?
<jitendra> i am not very sure. i have never tried
<nashk> is it posible to resize photos in Dolpine?
<nashk> *Dolphin
<afeijo> it wont, has to run as root...
<afeijo> time to google about it
<sigma_1234> use gimp for that
<sigma_1234> !info gimp
<nashk> sigma, So no plugin for Dolphin?
<nashk> I can rotate them, but no function to resize, it seems.
<sigma_1234> dolphin kde3 or kde4?
<nashk> 3
<jitendra> afeijo: .ked is specific to a user not root. so u r placing file in .kde it is applicable to that particular user only
<sigma_1234> they dont develop that one anymore
<afeijo> ops, removing
<afeijo> so I need /etc/rc.local
<afeijo> done, soon I will test it :)
<afeijo> when I run my lampp thru 'sudo lampp start', it run within my session? I dont want apache to close when I leave the session
<pim>  /dev/sdf has no x86 boot sector
<pim> how do I create one?
<pior> Hi
<dru> hey any one know what is with the firefox plugin for flash player ....its missing :install-xj0..rdf ...any other options to install '
<dru> ?
<Pliskin> have you installed flashplugin-nonfree ?
<dru>  no ... thanks ill check that
<Pliskin> de rien
<dru> ahhh
<dru> the extra repos
<pim> What would I use to burn an iso to a disk?
<NickPresta> pim, k3b?
<james__> K3b
<pim> k3b ok
<NickPresta> its a nice application. I think you'll find it does what you need it to do
<pim> Ok I'll check it out
<pierre_> Hi ! When compiz is activated, I'm inside the cube and the rotation show only the inside !!!
<NickPresta> pierre_, there is a configuration variable in the options somewhere to change that
<pierre_> NickPresta, well I searched but didn't find .. I'll try more
<NickPresta> pierre_, ask in #compiz-fusion. I'm sure they can tell you instantly
<pierre_> Many thanks
<james__> Are you using the Advance Desktop Effect Setting
<Deepthought> pierre, you cab adjust in advanced desktop settings-trning cube; choose between inside and outside
<pierre_> [james] yes
<Deepthought> inside looks better anyway
<pierre_> Solved - Many thanks again
<tinin> hi, how could I run multiple x sessions?
<tinin> how could I start another graphical session with icewm on a different virtual desktop (Ctrl+Alt+F1), what's the command?
<james__> I didnt know you can do that
<messiah> kubuntu-es please
<aygian> ooooooooooooola
<jonathan_> hello! i've question
<jonathan_> how can i completly delete files with kubuntu?
<gwp> how come linux locks up the sound card to one device and wont give multiple devices access to it, and how do i change this?
<jonathan_> if i just select them and press "delete" theyre moved to the trash
<jonathan_> but i just want to delete them ^^
<jonathan_> how can i do this?
<NickPresta> jonathan_, hold shift + delete
<jonathan_> ok thank you
<sigma_1234> boys im off to sleep. will i get a kde4.1 surprise when i wake up?
<jonathan_> does anyone know wheter theres a filesystem that works on both linux and windows?
<SlimeyPete> jonathan_: what's wrong with ext?
<SlimeyPete> you can get ext drivers for Windows.
<SlimeyPete> and you can get ntfs drivers for Linux...
<Giskard_Reventlo> Hi.  My user-level KDE menus are all messed up after I upgraded to kubuntu from another distro. How do I replace them with kubuntu defaults?
<jonathan_> but i'm traveling a lot, exchanging data with friends etc... And then it would be nice to have the external drive working after plugin it in my friends pc that uses windows
<jonathan_> ext3 is nice,
<jonathan_> i didn't have a problem with it right now!
<SlimeyPete> jonathan_: fat32 is rubbish but it works with everything...
<jonathan_> lol ok
<jonathan_> hm
<jonathan_> i think i gonna use my ext3 until the ntfs-driver for linux supports ntfs drives :D
<jonathan_> thanks for the information ;)
<gwp> how come linux locks up the sound card to one device and wont give multiple devices access to it, and how do i change this?
<Sw0rdF1sh> i love kubuntu
<Sw0rdF1sh> lol
<gwp> it is quite awesome
<ahmed_> hi  all
<gwp> hows it going
<gwp> !dmix
<gwp> why doesnt sudo kate work and what would be the proper command?
<adz21c> gwp: kdesudo kate
<adz21c> gwp: but if this is for kde4 then u need to provide the path to kate as well
<gwp> whats the default path?
<adz21c> gwp: if ur using kde4 then u wanna be putting 'kdesudo /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kate'
<gwp> thank you
<adz21c> gwp: np
<gwp> anyone know the command to download dmix?
<JoshOvki> dmix isnt packaged
<gwp> crap, where would I get it?
<damien__> sudo get dmix
<damien__> Oh wait, sorry.
<damien__> Didn't read josh0vki's message.
<gwp> kdesudo katen I get it?
<gwp> what the shit
<JoshOvki> gwp: why not use kmix?
<JoshOvki> oh i see different thing
<gwp> kdesudo katehe same time
<gwp> .
<gwp> my keyboared must be messing with me
<gwp> id like to play WoW and listen to mp3s same time, will kmix allow that?
<JoshOvki> gwp: you can listen 2 music and play games at the same time
<JoshOvki> or you should be able to by default
<gwp> no, when I play WoW i cant hear audio from the mp3, inless I play the mp3 first, then I cant hear wow when i run it
<JoshOvki> gwp: oh, i havnt seen that before sorry
<sterna> re
<sterna> if i installed to an encrypted disk partition using 8.04 alternate desktop cd
<sterna> does this mean i have to worry because of the openssl random number generator vulnerability?
<benedito> BAY ;)
<aly> could anyone tell me what program to open .dvi files in? thanks
<axel> Hello! I got some problems after activating 3D-effects in Kubuntu. There are no windows boarders any more. How to get them back again?
<carsten> eg. kylex ... with gui ... good to use
<carsten> open und works very good with latex-docs
<aly> ok, thanks
#kubuntu 2008-06-01
<theFATMAN> any kbfx experts in the house?
<theFATMAN> ok, any kbfx users in the house?
<szakulec> has everyone seen "Big Buck Bunny" yet?
<cbr> yup
<szakulec> has anyone has luck using QDVDauthor to make DVD's?
<Damien__> What are some good RPG games for Kubuntu?
 * sinak gn ppl
<hugo> hola
<hugo> or hi..
<nosrednaekim> hey
<Poet> what lenguge do you speak here?.. que idioma se habla aqui? ques que vou parle?
<nosrednaekim> english
<Poet> great
<Poet> so lets talk in english
<nosrednaekim> :)
<Poet> i need something...
<Poet> i want to download music in Kubuntu.. how can i do?
<Maska> hello, someone can tell me where can i find a "solid" Doc about KPF ?
<szakulec> Damien__:KQ is the only one that comes to mind
<nosrednaekim> you can use the Amazon donwload service, or from magnatune
<nosrednaekim> Maska: pardon.. whats KPF?
<szakulec> Poet:there's Amazon's service, Archive.org's one, Jamendo, and Magnatunes
<Maska> KPF (KDE Personal File Server)
<nosrednaekim> oh... right there isn't much really... you can read my blog post on it though
<nosrednaekim> http://nosrednaekim.wordpress.com/2007/06/23/easy-cross-platform-file-sharing-with-kpf/
<Maska> nosrednaekim: arigato gosaimasu ^_^
<Poet> i want to download music in kubuntu.. how can i do that?
<Poet> pleasee HEELLPP!
<Poet> lol
<nosrednaekim> Poet: we already answered you
<Maska> Poet: if you have Amarok try Magantunes ;)
<Poet> thanks you
<Poet> i will try
<Maska> or just buy your music online and pay... pay for us... just pay for us all... xD
<Poet> no
<Poet> i cant and i dont want to pay..
<Poet> foo que tiene de sofware libre linux si no se puede bajar musica
<Maska> linux is free not the music you listen on it lol
<Poet> ok
<Poet> great
<Maska> i know life is unfair xD
<TrAndy> .
<Maska> Varonchito: some google result: Jamendo offers free access and free download of music tracks, published with Creative Commons licences...
<[ifr0g]> !find pysqlite
<nubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find pysqlite, try looking on http://stdin.me.uk/bot/factoids.cgi
<[ifr0g]> !pysqlite
<nubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pysqlite, try looking on http://stdin.me.uk/bot/factoids.cgi
<[ifr0g]> !help
<nubotu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<[ifr0g]> !search pysqlite
<nubotu> Found:
<[ifr0g]> !search nmap
<holycow> looks like 4.0.8 just got released to backports
<wastrel> hello
<wastrel> i turned off the irritating effects but they are still active how do i kill them?
<acluman> I am trying to install gnupg-1.4.9. When I make install it, it says, "/usr/bin/install: cannot create regular file '/usr/local/bin/gpgsplit': Permission denied
<Pliskin> sudo make install
<acluman> oh, oh wow. Thanks
<Pliskin> don't forget "sudo"
<acluman> facepalm
<Pliskin> ?
<wastrel> it's like headdesk.
<wastrel> "doh"
<wastrel> interesting that kubuntu-desktop doesn't install the kde metapackage
<wastrel> i guess you only need the one
<zippo_> hello
<acluman> oh, now that it's installed, how do I get to it?
<zippo_> hello
<zippo_> does someone here got conky?
<wastrel> acluman: if it's in /usr/local/bin you can call   /usr/local/bin/programname
<zippo_> cuz i cannot get answet at #conky and i've got little problem
<wastrel> or add /usr/local/bin to your path
<wastrel> ack! can't click hyperlinks in konsole?
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<MetaMorfoziS> i just installed kubuntu to a vbox machine, i stripped it down and from a livecd (in a vbox env) i copied it to my pendrive
<MetaMorfoziS> i has two partitions on it /boot and /
<MetaMorfoziS> the question is, how can i install grub on it?
<MetaMorfoziS> grub-install /dev/sdb1 says that he not founds or it maybe not a block device
<MetaVbox> exactly:
<MetaVbox> oot@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# grub-install /dev/sdb1
<MetaVbox> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<MetaVbox> any idea?
<MeTa> i'm still here_Ö
<MeTa> :)
<edenroz> salve,come setto kubuntu in italiano?
 * Surfer22 Visit http://www.FakeMagazineCover.com (upload pic make mag) - http://www.SillyWebcam.com (play with webcam online) - http://www.Is-A-Jerk.com (insulter/anon email) - http://www.ComedySearchEngine.com (fun) - http://www.BodySwitcher.com (put your face on funny body) - http://www.MedChecker.com (health) - http://www.Canuckster.com (Canada eh) - http://www.Nerdful.com (geeks)
<wastrel> spammers <3
<edenroz> salve,come setto kubuntu in italiano?
<mr--t> !it
<nubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dangelo> ola alguem jah conseguiu instalar wifi num note aspire 3050-1458?
<wastrel> i now realize i was looking at kde3 still
<wastrel> kde4 is considerably prettier.
<anna_> ...
<acluman> once I've installed a program how do I find it?
<baudthief> is there a way to modify Kubuntu's "shutdown" script? I just need to prefix 'sudo umount -a' to it, as it hangs trying to unmount some cifs shares
<acluman> I just finished the make install phase, now where is it?
<edenroz> hi,can u help me?my compiz cube have only 2 side
<wastrel> acluman: if it's the same one you were talking about earlier, it's in /usr/local/bin
<acluman> okay, there are some executable files with names that sound like what I'm looking for, but they don't open
<wastrel> acluman: try running from the command line  /usr/local/bin/programname
<acluman> why no work?
<shamil> no work?
<acluman> is there a run command, or  is it just /usretc
<wastrel> what's /usretc ?
<edenroz> hi,can u help me?my compiz cube have only 2 side
<wastrel> run it from konsole
<wastrel> edenroz: not in compiz atm
<acluman> i meant /usr/local/bin/gnupg I just didnt want to type the whole thing
<edenroz> wastrel, ?
<wastrel> acluman: you'll need to add /usr/local/bin to your path.
<mr--t> acluman if you are in the right directory and the program is installed you only need type the name of the executable file and it should run
<edenroz> wastrel, when i turn it have only 2 side,like a page of a book
<edenroz> wastrel, i see a flat screen in 3d
<wastrel> edenroz: sorry i'm not using compiz :]
<mr--t> !compiz
<nubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<mr--t> edenroz ^
<arcl> anyone using kde4.1 beta1 now?
<mrksbrd> what would be the biggest advantage w/64bit version??
<arcl> 64bit rise the memory limit?
<mr--t> maybe ists just me but I don't think there is enough software yet written to take advantage of 64 bit
<acluman> does the program only work from the command line
<mrksbrd> not sure if it is anything better as far as noticable performance
<billyd> Way back when, in C/PM days anything written for the 8080 would work on the Z80 chip, a better chip, so very few programs were written to take advantage of the Z80 chip
<mr--t> have you installed another way for it to work such as an applet or add it to a drop down menu acluman
<fanqo> hello,guys here,i am using kubuntu now,but every time i power on my computer ,i must restart x ,or the desktop will not wok,anyone has the same problem
<rivera> I know this is probably a very stupid question. I apologize in advance. When accessing storage media from a regular non-root user, I get a "Permission Denied" error by dolphin (file explorer), what permission do I have to bestow to my mortal user so he can access mounted drives?
<acluman> when I run gpg on the command line it just says" gpg:Go ahead and type your message ..."
<mr--t> rivera  open dolphin from a terminal using sudo
<mr--t> !sudo
<nubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<maduser> whats the defult battery app for kubuntu
<maduser> ?
<rivera> mr--t, I know I can run as sudo
<rivera> but I can't expect mortal users to do that everytime they  need to explore files
<rivera> I know I can set the persmissions so that a user can explore a mounted drive, I just don't remember what permission I need to set
<NickPresta> rivera, you should be using kdesu instead of sudo if you're running graphical applications. Is this storage media like a USB drive or a HDD or partition?
<rivera> NickPresta, it's just another drive on the computer
<rivera> again, I know I can easily solve this by doing a sudo, but asking computer illeterate people to do this is a bit much. I am already having enough trouble trying to get them away from windows, asking them to put in a password to view a photo or listen to an MP3 wont be any simpler.
<NickPresta> rivera, I would mount it (by editing your /etc/fstab) so that all users can access it
<rivera> NickPresta, that sounds better, what do I need to modify (a simple RTFM will do)
<wastrel> add user to the mount options  man fstab
<NickPresta> rivera, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#head-2a64a964ff8833576586c7216a1199f022c505a6 (the chart) and `man fstab`
<dsmith_> rivera: thank MS for keping ppl ignorant
<NickPresta> `man mount` too, for mount options
<Regital> hey, i cant get my dvd´s to work on my kubuntu 8.1
<shamil> find mebibuntu repository
<Regital> ive done that already
<shamil> ok
<shamil> now install libdvdcss2
<Regital> and when i try to install dvdlibcss or w/e it is, the dvd still wont work
<Regital> yea that one
<rivera> dsmith_, yeah, I hear you
<shamil> all you need is libdvdcss2 for dvd's and nothing else
<NickPresta> Regital, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Regital> shamil, i know, ive installed it but the dvd still wont play
<General_Grievous> weird
<shamil> what media player you  using?
<General_Grievous> try VLC
<Regital> ive tried amarok and vlc
<NickPresta> Regital, please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<shamil> amarok is just music player, unless you have the video plugin for it
<Regital> NickPresta ive read it multiple times already
<shamil> just don't use amarok for trying to play videos anyhow
<NickPresta> Regital, and?
<shamil> xine, mplayer, kaffiene, totem, and vlc will probably be waht you want
<Regital> it still doesnt work
<Regital> tried it with xine too
<shamil> well
<NickPresta> Regital, what doesn't work? The install? Playing DVD? All DVDs?
<Regital> playing any dvd´s
<shamil> also go ahead and install libxine1-ffmpeg
<Regital> sry i didnt clarify that btw
<shamil> that's a codec package
<Regital> already installed
<NickPresta> Regital, what happens when you try to play the DVD?
<Regital> when i open it in vlc nothing happens
<shamil> try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras package as well:)
<shamil> how are you opening it in vlc?
<Regital> oh crap... i gotta go
<NickPresta> Regital, and going to File > Open Disc doesn't do anything? No error?
<Regital> ill try that, and thanks for the help tho
<shamil> so he was missing a step
<Regital> gotta go.. sorry
<Regital> thc
<shamil> it's all good
<shamil> seeyou
<shamil> it probably works fine for him
<shamil> it sounds like he like he opened the program for playing dvd's just didn't load the dvd with the program
<mr--t> can anyone say error log?
<shamil> wha tyou mean?
<shamil> lol
<shamil> there's no reason dvd's shouldn't work unless you don't have a css decryptor and no media playing software
<shamil> or if you dont know how to use that media playing software
<mr--t> shamil hes gone
<shamil> i know he's gone
<shamil> i guess no one cares for talking about the topic of his problem
<shamil> if you read what i wrote i wasn't typing those directly at him and "<-- Regital has left this server (Remote closed the connection)." was good enough for me
<mr--t> np
<shamil> this is my first time using hopping into the ubuntu irc channel
<General_Grievous> nice
<General_Grievous> way to go
<shamil> one big problem with users having problems, is that they don't go into enough detail, and simply says that something doesn't work
<shamil> interesting in here so far
<flaccid> libdvdread3 is required to read/play dvds
<flaccid> !bot
<nubotu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<flaccid> !info libdvdread3
<nubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<flaccid> !info kde-core
<nubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info kde-core, try looking on http://stdin.me.uk/bot/factoids.cgi
<shamil> ?
<shamil> oh
<flaccid> hmm its a different bot
<shamil> lol
<shamil> what is kde-core?
<shamil> i've always used kdebase
<flaccid> stdin, i think we need a static 'bot' that can serve the factiods :)
<shamil> :p
<shamil> or there's google for factoids
<flaccid> no we have a factoid database that was used with ubotu
<flaccid> shamil, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/kde-core
<shamil> cool
<mr--t> this is nu botu
<shamil> i see
<flaccid> because ubuntu documentation is all over the place etc. ubotu is a great help to get the required link quickly
<wastrel> <3 ubotu
<NickPresta> !botsnack
<nubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<shamil> apt
<shamil> yes
<flaccid> hahaha
<shamil> yum sucks
<shamil> idk why redhat didn't just port apt to their architecture
<mr--t> whats yum
<shamil> yum is the redhat package manager thing majingey
<mr--t> o
<shamil> fedora, redhat, mandriva use it
<NickPresta> rpm based systems use it
<shamil> except for pclinuxos
<NickPresta> just as dpkg based system use apt(itude)
<flaccid> redhat is rpm not debian anyway
<shamil> pclinuxos soley uses apt for rpm's in that distribution, iand it's quite beautiful
<flaccid> and yum is fine really
<shamil> true
<shamil> but why use yum when they could have just ported apt in the first place:p
<shamil> pclinuxos ported apt for their rpm handling:)
<flaccid> there are caveats for every package manager and system. no such thing as best. and these distros wouldn't be succesful if it didn't work..
<shamil> it's like using debian, except apt in there handles rpm's
<shamil> for pclos:p
<flaccid> no need to port really. its linux. why would you need to put it in there. don't fix something that isn't broken..
<flaccid> shamil, yes but with little point..
<shamil> :p
<shamil> yum is really too similar to apt though:(
<flaccid> i mean you could port apt to win32 yeah and do a vfs of some kind with wrapper etc. but hey wouldn't be much point
<flaccid> they both work, so um yeah they work heh
<shamil> y use yum if yum is too identical apt and apt was way before yum?
<NickPresta> flaccid, http://windows-get.sourceforge.net/index.php
<NickPresta> ;)
<flaccid> there is no why. people are free to use whichever they want. its a free and open world here
<shamil> the only packaging solution that is similar and being totally different from yum and apt is pacman
<shamil> i guess redhat just wanted something they could call their own:)
<flaccid> not really no
<shamil> how so with pacman?
<flaccid> NickPresta, yeah lots of similar projects like that. stuff like unattended is good too. i used to work for ipass so i know a lot about windows packaging..
<shamil> oh wait:p
<shamil> lol
<NickPresta> well gents. im off for the night. Goodnight all
<dsmith_> NickPresta: I was using that he other week
<flaccid> night nickp
<dsmith_> not enough material in there
<sparr> how do i add apps to Digikam's "open with" dialog for a photo?
<SilentDis> hello, does anyone have any expirence with Firestarter and it's setup?  I have 1 machine connected via EVDO (USB to cellphone) works fine, and I SSH into that machine over Eth0 from a laptop and tunnel a few X apps over it (kopete and skype).  Problem is, once the 'net connection comes up, I can no longer connect to the main box due to firestarter's setup.  Can someone tell me how to get this setup right?
<frybye> Hi Folks.. how to import address- book from a windows maching into thunderbird (on hardy-?)
<frybye> I can export the add-book either in .vcf or .csv format - but how to get that into the thunderbird???
<frybye> in thunderbird - going to import just gets it too look for another mail programme on the local computer..
<p_quarles> frybye, iirc, you may have to install thunderbird in Windows, then import the e-mails into that, then export to an archive which you can then save on a memory card, etc.
<frybye> sounds like a clever soloution - both pcs are on the home net so no need to put on mem card .. but the basic method is genial - thanks...
<frybye> it is just the addresses that I want to migrate - the old mails dont matter I guess..
<frybye> just so I have full email usage whichever pc I am using...
<doug_> can somebody help a newbie with permissions questions?
<doug_> anybody here?
<wastrel> just ask :]
<doug_> I just created a guest account, then from that account was able to navigate to /home/{other user}/
<doug_> why does it allow that?
<wastrel> by default home directories are world-readable
<doug_> really? I thought that *nix allows disallows that...OS X does not allow access by other users...I assumed that all *nix acted that way
<wastrel> dunno why it's done that way but that's why :]
<doug_> that's crazy
<doug_> is there a way to password-protect home directories?
<wastrel> well they're not writable
<wastrel> you can change the perms so they're not readable by others
<doug_> can that be done from the gui, or do I have to learn the bash shell to do that?
<wastrel> open up a terminal, and do
<wastrel> sudo chmod go-r /home/*
<wastrel> that will remove read permission for non-owner for all home directories.
<frybye> p_quarles:  hmmm did not get the addresses (csv format-) imported correctly to thunderbird on the windows pc..
<wastrel> that's a simple, if imperfect way
<frybye> p_quarles: not as simple as one would hope - cos the format of the comma- separated data has to be exactly the same when exp. and imp. apparently..
<frybye> is there perhaps a helper-programme available that can square the data up somhow...?
<doug_> wastrel: Thanks!
<doug_> don't mean to be greedy, but I just installed the open source g{something} flash player. It doesn't seem to work. How do I get firefox to ask me to install a flash player so I can install adobe's version?
<flaccid> depends on how the user was created and how the user home directory was created. useradd by default doesn't create the home on ubuntu
<flaccid> i gtg
<pr0ggie> hello
<pr0ggie> Is there a kopete aspell bug?
<wastrel> doug_: you can install flashplayer-nonfree from your package manager
<doug_> I tried that...it tells me that I need to use the synaptic package manager. I don't know what that is.
<doug_> I mean I tried uninstalling gnash
<frybye> probably in your system menu point...? doug_
<frybye> further down from where you find adept for instance...?
<wastrel> adept and synaptic should be equivalently capable shouldn't they?
<frybye> doug_ I hope somebody else can help you with installing flash for firefox - I needed help here on location myself - it is not as easy as one might hope..
<doug_> okay, thanks...
<frybye> wastrel not sure about that - there are at least often reccomendations for one or the other...
<frybye> doug_ it also makes a difference If I remember rightly wether one is running x86 or x64 system...
<frybye> ie 32 bit or 64bit system.. i mean...
<frybye> flash has not native support for x64...
<jussi01> doug,did I get this right, you are looking for flash on 64bit?
<doug_> no, 32 bit
<frybye> that should make it a bit easier...
<doug_> I have abigger problem now...I seem to have deleted the panel at the bottom that holds my pen programs...how do I undelete it?
<frybye> I don,t know the details for the install.. did you look in the wiki or on forums...?
<jussi01> !flash
<nubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<frybye> doug_: when you right click on the workspace there are some choices that will perhaps help??
<frybye> to get the taskbar back I think...?
<klu-less> i started with Kubuntu, then switched to MEPIS, then switched to Ubuntu (what I have now) ... I was thinking about switching back to Kubuntu ... does the new release include all of the plug-ins for the VLC app?
<doug_> yes, I somehow removed my "taskbar"
<frybye> doug_: you see what I suggested above.. rt click on the workspace and then...
<frybye> hmmm.. but when I look there now that is other stuff not the taskbar...?
<frybye> perhaps sbdy else can suggest how to get it back...?
<Lanken> hey, uh, this is a weird question to have to ask, but ... is Kubuntu good now?
<frybye> doug_: I guess the reason why not much response here now is the time-of-day in the usa..
<frybye> Lanken I think it is fine.. not using it that long though...
<frybye> and depends what you want to compare it too...?
<Lanken> frybye: I compare it to other friendly, full-featured kde-based desktop distros
<Lanken> Mandriva, Fedora, OpenSUSE
<frybye> Lanken: long time since I used opensuse - cant say how they compare now..
<klu-less> I've got a stupid question ... what's the diff between KDE & Gnome?
<frybye> different gui
<Lanken> klu-less: that's ignorant, not stupid.  In a nutshell, KDE is designed to be highly customizable, while GNOME tries to work well right out of the box, and restricts configuration so that the interface will be consistent across different machines.
<Lanken> you'll probably find a killer feature in one or the other
<frybye> Lanken: "ignorant" in the achedemic sence.. but I would avoid use of the word in this context or .. a person could be easily offended.. or?
<sai> test
<frybye> sai - test worked.. heheh
<Lanken> frybye: I wasn't concerned about offending, because he'd called the question stupid first.
<frybye> Lanken: people are allowed to "offend" themselves I guess.. heheh - never mind...
<klu-less> is it easy to network a Kubuntu workstation with Windows Vista using SAMBA (via a local router)?
<Lanken> klu-less: it's likely easier than the equivalent task in (G)Ubuntu
<frybye> klu - a qualified linux engineer friend of mine did it here in about 12 minutes..
<frybye> how easy it is for the -average mortal- I am not sure...
<Lanken> klu-less: (because of kioslaves)
<Lanken> klu-less: you can ask that question in #kde, too, since it's not distro-specific.
<klu-less> just curious
<klu-less> i'm just about ready to apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Lanken> don't!
<Lanken> don't do that
<klu-less> why not?
<Lanken> I know they recommend it, but ...
<klu-less> just use a CD install instead?
<klu-less> what's the big diff?
<Lanken> it pulls in all these qt-based and kde-based programs that you don't need if you just want to check out kde
<sai> your system will be more beautiful and clean
<Lanken> if you're ready to wipe the install, go ahead, but cleaning up after apt-get install kubuntu-desktop is a real bitch
<klu-less> hmmm...
<Lanken> go with a smaller metapackage
<klu-less> well, if it keeps my partitions, then I'm okay
<Lanken> apt-get is fine for installing kde, just don't do the whole kubuntu-desktop
<klu-less> oh
<Lanken> you'll get tons of duplicated functionality. it might even try to install koffice, which you really don't need.
<klu-less> so, if i perform a fresh Kubuntu install from a CD, then it should wipe it all clean, right?
<klu-less> i just need to keep the partition that has my personal data on it
<Lanken> just do apt-get install kde-core
<Lanken> it's a smaller metapackage, doesn't have a lot of the other crap.
<jussi01> klu-less: yes - but you can change that in the patitioning section
<theFATMAN> i installed ubuntu 8.04, then installed kubuntu-desktop, how do i safely remove all of ubuntu including gdm, boot screens and login screens?
<jussi01> be careful though
<jussi01> !purekde | theFATMAN
<nubotu> theFATMAN: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<klu-less> fatman << that's where i'm about to go
<klu-less> but lanken sez don't do it
<theFATMAN> klu-less: hey my system even runs better using kde
<theFATMAN> jussi01: thanks for the link, btw
<theFATMAN> see you guys later
<klu-less> so, let me get this straight ... all i have to do is install kde-core?
<Lanken> theFATMAN: the present state of package-management software does not allow you to easily remove all the unnecessary stuff.
<Lanken> klu-less: there may be some issues, but it will give you a feel for kde
<theFATMAN> Lanken: can you clarify?
<klu-less> what about FATMAN's question about cleaning up all of the Ubuntu gnome sh!t
<Lanken> theFATMAN: your best bet is probably to back up /home and reinstall
<theFATMAN> Lanken: because I have removed about 80% or so
<Lanken> theFATMAN: look into "deborphan"
<theFATMAN> Lanken: ya reckon?
<jussi01> !ohmy | klu-less
<nubotu> klu-less: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<klu-less> gnome stuff
<Lanken> it finds packages that have no dependencies
<theFATMAN> Lanken: GUI or CLI?
<Lanken> CLI
<theFATMAN> Lanken: neva mind mate, i'll check ya out in a tick
<Lanken> there's probably a GUI interface for it.
<Lanken> theFATMAN: the other option is just to leave the cruft
<theFATMAN> Lanken: how much would it be, aye?
<Lanken> you'll probably start with a fresh install within a few months anyway, and if you're not that tight for disk space, leaving it as is would be the path of least resistance.
<Lanken> in adept, can you sort the installed packages by size?  You could get a good idea of how much space you're wasting that way.
<Lanken> certainly no more than a GB or two
<Lanken> that's like, way inflated so that I can be sure of being right.
<theFATMAN> Lanken: i have spACE enough, mate, i'm worried about instability
<calcmandan> as of this evening, I can't play dvd's on my machine.  it was working just fine and now no.  I was watching a dvd earlier today.  says it's encrypted like i just installed fresh
<jussi01> calcmandan: did you do any upgrades?
<calcmandan> jussi01: i ran the last update that kubuntu pushed the other day.
<jussi01> calcmandan: did you check it didnt remove anything?
<calcmandan> all of the sudden i can't watch dvd's.  i watched one just a few hours ago.
<calcmandan> i just reinstalled libdvdcss2.
<jussi01> calcmandan: have you tried other dvd's?
<calcmandan> yes, two so far.
<jussi01> ones that worked before?
<calcmandan> no. i should.
<kuroryuu> calcmandan: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<jussi01> yeah - there are spome weird encrypted dvd's out there
<jussi01> oh, yeah, and that ^
<calcmandan> kuroryuu: i did that already. it doesn't come up as a valid site.
<calcmandan> now it does
<calcmandan> downgrading?
<frybye> hmmm .. I must try that - have not yet fed this new kubutu pc with a dvd-film.. can vlc normally do it...?
<calcmandan> well, kaffeine can now play.
<kuroryuu> usually, vlc has all it's codecs built in
<jussi01> frybye: yeah, vlc does dvd's
<jussi01> !dvd
<nubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<calcmandan> kaffeine...
<calcmandan> it works now.
<calcmandan> what the fuck man?
<jussi01> !ohmy | calcmandan:
<nubotu> calcmandan:: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<calcmandan> sorry.
<theFATMAN> ok, i have two kernels now after the update, how do i remove the old one?
<kuroryuu> theFATMAN: sudo apt-get remove linux-<image-version>-generic
<sdollins> Hiya
<kuroryuu> *linux-image-<version>-generic
<sdollins> So, I take it every one here has kubuntu?
<theFATMAN> kuroryuu: thank you!!!!
<kuroryuu> theFATMAN: no problem
<Ayabara> why is there different keys for changing tabs in "all" kde apps. konsole, konversation and others do it differently. is there an easy way to change all of them to shift+arrows?
<darrick> hello
<darrick> i need help seriously bad
<jussi01> !ask | darrick
<darrick> please help
<nubotu> darrick: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<darrick> !ask how can i revert back to just vista (remove kubuntu and grub)
<nubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * karthikp faints
<darrick> i just wanna get this back to how this was...
<jussi01> darrick: please join ##windows for that
<Dr_willis> darrick,  and removing of linux is documented all over the web.
<karthikp> You should be able to reinstall from the vista disk. That'll clean out your hard disk and start you up with a fresh system.
<Dr_willis> delete the linux partitions, run the proper command from windows rescue cd to reinstall the boot loader. "fdisk /mbr' or 'fixmbr ' or 'fixboot'
<karthikp> But, perhaps we can help/convince you to stay in penguinland?
<flaccid_> back to vista, dang!
<flaccid_> vista support in ##windows please
<Dr_willis> karthikp,  ive found its not worth the hassle.  This is Linux - Freedom rules.. people can do what they want.
<Dr_willis> Weird networking issue here. I just hooked 2 pc's up to a linksys switch,  now both machines are getting very slow networking speeds, and often cutting out at times. lagg in games. and so forth. Its ttill happening even after i unplug one of the machines fron the network
<karthikp> Fair enough.
<kuroryuu> Dr_willis: sounds like your switch is a hub, lol
<Dr_willis> Now lets see if im still lagged..  Could a flakey switch/hub cause such issues?
<kuroryuu> Dr_willis: a hub will cause issues if using full duplex
<Guest58109> I have two broadcom wifi drivers loaded but now what
<Dr_willis> heck.. the swich isent even plugged IN now..  and i still am having issues
<Dr_willis> Looking like the isp is having some issues
<Guest58109> ubuntu and wireless?
<Guest58109> acer laptop
<Dr_willis> Depends on what chipset - the  b43-fwcutter tool is needed/used by many of them
<Dr_willis> !broadcom
<nubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<flaccid_> well LAN != WAN so not sure the problem. likely hardware if the config is correct. test ping speeds for a start
<Dr_willis> im not sure how up to date.
<Dr_willis> flaccid_,  it seems to be working fine now... weirdness.. perhaps it was a local conjestion issue
<flaccid_> well its a hub not switch so collision domains are minimal if any. anyway all good unless it starts misperforming again hehe
<Dr_willis> only 2 pcs anyway on the thing.. lets plug the switch back in. - it says its a switch at least. :)
<Ayabara> can the step size in kmixer be adjusted somewhere?
<flaccid> check cables. it might have a problem with auto mdx if the cables are crossover..
<frybye> jussi01: dvd paying fine - thanks for the tips...
<frybye> e e eplaying...
<holycow> *whistles and waits for 4.1 beta to appear in backports
<Dr_willis_> somthing seems flakey with this switch..  time to track down another.
<darrick> who is willin to help me
<flaccid> holycow: that will be months if at all
<kuroryuu> darrik: try asking in ##windows
<frybye> darrik - just tell us your problem.. if anybdy can help they will come back to you here..
<flaccid> if nobody was willing then this channel would be pointless :)
<frybye> kuroryuu: had he already said what he was after...?
<kuroryuu> frybye: yeah, something about uninstalling linux and expanding vista's partition
<frybye> flaccid: sorta figures i guess.. heheh
<frybye> well - hmmm.. i dont wanna get into a fight but "uninstalling linux" might be a legitimate question for a linux group even if folks are not happy about it somehow...
<flaccid> its like walking into a car shop and asking, who will sell me a car!?
<kuroryuu> yes, but he just needs to delete the partition really, and use windows tools to rewrite the boot sector
<flaccid> in this case, if you are restoring an OS, you simply overrwrite linux with that OS's installer. pretty basic...
<frybye> or into a gm car shop and saying - who wants to by my gm car - i am going elsewhere then to by non-gm... heheh
<flaccid> kuroryuu: the windows installer should look after the new mbr.
<kuroryuu> flaccid: unless he didn't have a backup of his data, lol
<flaccid> so you install windows, which includes overwriting the mbr. this is why you install linux after you install windows if dual booting
<frybye> kuroryuu: sure but I guess it is legit to tell him that here.. heheh
<kuroryuu> he was told both earlier
<flaccid> well backup of data is something done before major changes like this :)
<holycow> what was his problem?
<frybye> kuroryuu: sorry I missed all that...
<Ayabara> is it possible to join multiple wmv files?
<flaccid> Ayabara: probably, but not sure what to do it with especially considering its a windows format
<darrick> i want 2 get rid of kubuntu and keep my vista
<darrick> i tried formating my partition but grub gets error 22
<darrick> and freezes
<holycow> darrick: hi
<darrick> hi
<frybye> I sorta assumed it was one of the cases where a person with a win/linux problem was sent -automatically- to win when they wills end him here perhaps heheh
<flaccid> what is the name of that program on linux that is pretty good for video editing. i forgot its name
<holycow> umm ... well we cannot help with vista
<holycow> that is really a windows problem
<darrick> i got disconnected for a bit
<kuroryuu> darrik: ask in ##windows how to rewrite the mbr
<holycow> just install from scratch
<flaccid> darrick: boot windows cd and run these two commands fixboot and fixmbr. it will restore windows mbr
<frybye> holycow: like I say - i dont wanna fight about this.. hehe
<flaccid> darrick: and that is it.
<holycow> frybye: ineedy :)
<darrick> i cant ask in that channel, with the keyboard driver i have in kubuntu i cant write slashes
<darrick> just é and É
<holycow> darrick: so what happened?
<flaccid> grub error 22 means no such partition for the entry
<holycow> and what do slashes haveto do with joining ##windows?
<flaccid> darrick: if you follow my simple directions it will be fixed.
<holycow> do what flaccid said
<darrick> cant go slah join channel or slash list
<holycow> its' correct
<darrick> i dont got a windows cd, none came with laptop
<hell|shock> hi, now anybody who i can get a deb package of hydra-gtk for ubuntu 8.04?
<holycow> well then
<holycow> time to complain to ms i guess
<holycow> or your manufacturer
<jussi01> hell|shock: packages.ubuntu.com
<kuroryuu> darrik: call the manufacturer's tech support line
<holycow> fortunately this isn't something we ever worry about
<darrick> ahh skrew it
<flaccid> darrick: then you will have to keep grub and reconfigure it correctly. or contact your vendor for a cd.
<holycow> can we try to fixkubuntu for you?
<flaccid> hell|shock: there isn't one in the normal repos
<flaccid> darrick: i mean i can help you with grub if you want..
<kuroryuu> darrik: and your keyboard issue
<flaccid> hell|shock: if you search for hydra_5.3-src-1_i386.deb on google you should be able to find the pkg and its deps
<flaccid> hell|shock: let me know if you find some dictionaries :)
<kuroryuu> darrik: as for your keyboard, it sounds like you have it set up as a canadian layout, try shift + 3 or the backtick key to type a slash
<frybye> kuroryuu: eh - he could edit xserv.conf for the kbd setting to us or...?
<frybye> if i remember rightly.. had sim. prob. here a couple of days ago..
<holycow> man
<holycow> i'm doing really really well
<holycow> i haven't abused darrick at all for insisting on vista
<holycow> or not taking the offer of help to fix his issues
<holycow> or his lack of interest at all at the basics
<holycow> :)
<holycow> yey me
<kuroryuu> frybye: maybe, there are a couple different places where it's set
<frybye> right.. that was just the last place I changed here to get from us to de
<frybye> kuroryuu: my knowedge of linix is v. limited I dont deny it...
<frybye> compared to some - i am interested to learn though... heheh
<Ayabara> how do I get previews of movies in dolphin? even if I choose preview mode, I only see icons
<kuroryuu> frybye: that's always a good thing :)
<holycow> Ayabara: you wait for 4.1 beta
<Ayabara> holycow: and I'm doing that already, so it takes little extra effort :)
<holycow> hehe :)
<frybye> what would folks suggest for a torrent client on 8.04??
<holycow> i know what you mean
<darrick> do you need port forwarding for torrents on kubuntu
<frybye> is there a linux-version of ü-torrent??
<frybye> I have done that also for the win pc on the same router - perhaps it is ok as it is...
<epimeth> ktorrent
<epimeth> in fact, it might be already installed
<epimeth> wait... do you mean a linux version of utorrent, or a bittorrent client for linux?
<holycow> darrick: nope
<frybye> wow - heheh i just put fresh re-chargeables in this wireless keyboard and now it works 200% better.. mann am i dumb not to have done before.. eheh
<asobiCrash> how can i read a binary file?
<holycow> maybe on your router
<frybye> epimeth: either way..
<flaccid> you need port forwarding via upnp or port triggering or normal port forward. a lot of routers will do it auto with upnp and/or port triggering
<darrick> bit torrent for linux
<flaccid> asobiCrash: you don't read binary files, you run them
<frybye> for win I have been happy with utorrent and if is available for linux that would be fine or..?
<asobiCrash> somehow kate thinks a txt file is binary
<epimeth> although, for port triggering you still need to go into the settings.  I just forward the ports
<kuroryuu> frybye: ktorrents very nice, not quite as nice as utorrent, but there's no linux version, yet
<flaccid> utorrent is windows only iirc
<frybye> kuroryuu: ok thanks..
<Ayabara> flaccid: joining with mencoder works great. joining and converting to avi :)
<epimeth> so ktorrent is my linux client of choice
<epimeth> there are plenty of others
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  it works in wine. :)  they aparently even test it with wine. or so their web site says.
<epimeth> I thing rtorrent is a good one for the cli if you want that
<kuroryuu> asobiCrash: learn to read hex? lol
<epimeth> old school :-)
<flaccid> Ayabara: iirc there is like a gui/ide thats getting some respect now
<Dr_willis> ive had issues with ktorrent in the past. :( its has gotten beter.
<frybye> i c now - ktorren is installed..  not had this installed long - just exploring and experimenting...
<flaccid> Dr_willis: oh still windows version :)
<frybye> now I will have to go and find some content.. heheh
<epimeth> frybye: its how we all started :-)
<holycow> lol
<holycow> what are you guys talking about?
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  yep. But its tested to be sure it works in wine at least. :)
<holycow> i've NEVER had to port forward anything for torrents
<epimeth> holycow: dirty dirty mind
<frybye> with k-torrent is thier any protection from tracers???
<holycow> you guys must be running trackers?
<epimeth> frybye: tracers?
<Dr_willis> holycow,  depends on your network, and the routers you are using.
<flaccid> Dr_willis: true. not something i'd rely on in a compat layer
<holycow> infact most router firmware, infact all firmware will just let it through
<frybye> that the industry uses to identify file sharers...?
<holycow> at least the consumer level ones
<flaccid> holycow: thats for the reasons i explained :)
<epimeth> holycow: actually, a lot of clients check if you are being "polite" and will limit you if you aren't
<holycow> flaccid: oh nm, good point :)
<holycow> epimeth: really?
<holycow> oh i didn't know that
<epimeth> holycow: part of the reason my download rate *sucked* in israel
<kuroryuu> frybye: it supports encryption
<flaccid> it lets it through with nat after a forward :)
<holycow> epimeth: what constitutes politenes?
<holycow> for torrents i mean of course
<kuroryuu> holycow: not leeching, good ratio
<Dr_willis> allowing incomming connectns and so forth.
<frybye> how does one use that then.. i mean for instance i find some cool -not too kosher- content on pirate-bay and start the torrent with k-torrent.. ?
<holycow> ah
<holycow> right, makes sense
<frybye> can i just switch on the encryp. in settings and it does the rest...?
<kuroryuu> frybye: it's in the settings, a checkbox
<Dr_willis> frybye,  encryption is a good idea. :) yes.
<epimeth> holycow: how many torrents you have seeded, for how long, and if you are 'invisible' or not (ie, forwarding your ports)
<kuroryuu> frybye: yup
<frybye> and that will work with most torrent sources etc or...?
<kuroryuu> frybye: but it won't encrypt all transfers, just those that support it
<frybye> does it tell you if encry. or not??
<Dr_willis> frybye,  the clients have settings to allow encrypted, or not allow, or allow ONLY encrypted connections..
<kuroryuu> frybye: yes, once you start downloading from people, if you look at the peer list it'll tell you who you're transfering to an from with encryption
<frybye> i c - ok I go and give it a run...
<epimeth> frybye: good luck :-)
<frybye> bye now...
<Dr_willis> torrents were the fastest way tog et the latest ubuntu release isos :) the day they got released
<Dr_willis> i got some amazing speeds
<frybye> have fun here - <continue to- > be nicht to each other heheh
<holycow> i like ktorrent a lot
<epimeth> I'm a fan as well :-)
 * Ayabara changed from rtorrent to ktorrent yesterday, and in all that time he hasn't looked back
<epimeth> lol
<epimeth> yea, but my server doesn't have xorg installed :-)
<dga_> how do i start compiz in kubuntu?
<flaccid> !compiz-fusion | dga_
<nubotu> dga_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<flaccid> dga_: compiz --replace &
<kuroryuu> dga_: alt + F2, compiz --replace
<holycow> dga_: you will basically want to wait for kde4
<flaccid> not necessarily
<holycow> kde4 has done it properly and integrated accellerated effects into the window manager
<holycow> flaccid: is right
<holycow> i'm only lightly making a suggestion :)
<kuroryuu> holycow: no problems with compiz here :P lol
<holycow> biggest issue is the dissapearing windows borders
<holycow> i see that alot
<kuroryuu> holycow: I don't have that problem
<holycow> but i've run it on lots and lots of different  hardware
<holycow> sure *nod* on one box it'll work on the next not 100% certain unfortunately
<kuroryuu> I've been slowly switching to kde4 versions of software though, konsole-kde4 has true transparency for one thing :)
<holycow> yeah the built in stuff is starting to work great
<holycow> i was surprised when i tried to turn on some effects yesterday
<kuroryuu> can't get kde4 itself working though, but the software runs great in 3.5
<holycow> as of today its sorta borked yes, i'm told 4.1 beta is on its way to the repos
<holycow> can't wait
<kuroryuu> my big switch will be when amarok 2 comes out, hehe
<kuroryuu> the nightly builds look awesome, but nowhere near stable
<tzd> i need help with finding a thing on kubuntu please. I'm looking for the equivalent versiobn of ubuntus : "System" -> "Administration" -> "Login Window". In the "General" tab, press "Edit Commands..."
<holycow> kuroryuu: amarok has me sold too
<holycow> even non k4 one
<jussi01> tzd: system settings - advanced - login manager IIRC
<arogarth> hello @all
<kuroryuu> hello arogarth
<arogarth> i have a problem with kmediafactory - DVD Authoring on hardy
<epimeth> ahoy matey!
<arogarth> if i create a project and burn it, the backgound and previews are all black
<arogarth> why?
<tzd> jussi01: thanks. That's where i was first but i couldn't (still can't) find the "edit commands" button?
<kuroryuu> tzd: what commands are you trying to edit exactly?
<theFATMAN> what is a good screen capture ie, video app for kubuntu?
<jussi01> !screencast
<nubotu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<jussi01> !bum | tzd
<nubotu> tzd: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<tzd> kuroryuu: I'm trying to do as user "Greg T." suggested in this forum: http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=147a7b035316b88e9b54777cd374b017&t=772733&page=2
<theFATMAN> jussi01: whats up, dude, hey, do any of those output xvid/mpeg4/avi? or is it all ogg?
<tzd> jussi01: thanks again, will try out that bum package
<jussi01> theFATMAN: not sure - but converting ogg is not really that hard
<Azzmodan> how do I tell kde to make firefox my default browser?
<theFATMAN> jussi01: i cant seem to find an app to do so
<jussi01> mencoder should do it, vlc, avidemux just to name a few
<tzd> Azzmodan: in system settings, default programs
<theFATMAN> jussi01: vlc? i didnt know that
<theFATMAN> peace
<jussi01> theFATMAN: yeah, vlc can trans code
<Azzmodan> Oh I just looked over that a couple times and missed it, thanks tzd
<tzd> Azzmodan: I've missed that myself a few times hehe ;)
<kuroryuu> tzd: unless it's in system settings > advanced > login manager, I'm not sure kde has anything similar
<tzd> kuroryuu: i don't think kde has... was told to try out the package bum which could help me
<kuroryuu> tzd: that looks like what you want
<tzd> kuroryuu: I'm using bum now but it seems like all i can do is ticking which packages should be loaded etc. No 'real' modify options
<jussi01> tzd: are you just looking to get something to autostart on boot?
<tony403> anyone use VLC to watch tv? I'm tired of fooling with Mythtv and it's love for database errors
<jussi01> !autostart | tzd
<nubotu> tzd: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<jussi01> tony403: Ive been using tvtime
<jussi01> work well
<tzd> jussi01: no i get a lot of weird error messages regarding nm_dbus_init() on reboot and shutdown... Although I'm loooking into a thread right now that might have the solution
<tony403> jussi01, have a PVR150, isn't supported by tvtime
<jussi01> tzd: ahh
<jussi01> tony403: ahhh... maybe have a go with kaffeine - Ive heard that is good
<tony403> i just want tv, no channel info, no pvr, etc. anyone know a compatible app?
<jussi01> !tv | tony403
<nubotu> tony403: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<tony403> jussi01, thanks, good info
<jussi01> :)
<corinth> How do I change the kdm theme in kubuntu hardy?
<jussi01> corinth: system settings - appearnce - kdm theme manager?
<corinth> I dont' see it in there :-S
<jussi01> corinth: hang on, you may have to install it
<se7en> alt+f2 ... kcontrol corinth
<jussi01> corinth: sudo aptitude install kdmtheme kde-kdm-themes
<jussi01> corinth: then you will have it
<tzd> jussi01: think i found a solution,although before trying it out i was hoping to understand what a certain parameter does. In the file /etc/init.d/halt I'm suppose to remove the '-i' parameter in the line: halt -d -f -i $poweroff $hddown . What exactly does the -i parameter please?
<corinth> jussi01: Trying it, brb.
<sterna> tzd: man halt
<jussi01> tzd: unfortunately I have no idea - see sterna's instructions
<tzd> sterna: aah, nice thanks!
<corinth> jussi01: Thanks a lot, that worked. :-)
<jussi01> corinth: :)
<tzd> jussi01: yep, will do... sorry for asking before trying!
<jussi01> tzd: dontbe sorry - it was a valid question :)
<llutz> tzd: "man halt" look for "-i"
<tzd> :)
<llutz> linux-comment is most important on that option :)
<tzd> llutz: yep, looking now, cheers! Also, thanks for yesterday with the fstab mounts via network issue... works like a charm :)
<llutz> tzd: did it finally work? fine
<tzd> llutz: yeah. It's one amazing experience having a network share :) Just wish I would have set one up earlier :)
<corinth> Hmm, how do I reconfigure kdm again? I installed kubuntu through apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, and I want to get to the screen where it asks you to select a default logon manager.
<tzd> hmm, according to the man pages the parameter -i isn't really needed on linux systems... Why is it there on default then? Can't get my head around that
<kuroryuu> corinth: sudo dpkg --reconfigure kdm
<corinth> kuroryuu: It says that --reconfigure is an unknown option for dpkg
<jussi01> tzd: perhaps it is _really_ needed on some systems
<tzd> jussi01: ah ok. I'll give it a try without it and hopefully i won't need it :) Thanks again!
<kuroryuu> corinth: sorry, --configure
<corinth> kuroryuu:
<corinth> dpkg: error processing kdm (--configure):
<corinth>  package kdm is already installed and configured
<corinth> Errors were encountered while processing:
<llutz> corinth: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<kuroryuu> corinth: apparently my memory is going, lol
<Dr_willis> kuroryuu,  they always say its the 2nd thing to go..... i forget the first however.
<kuroryuu> Dr_willis: lmao
<tzd> I've always wondered which built in terminal text editor comes with kubuntu? I noticed vi works but for some reason it woul'd work as i was used to it.
<kuroryuu> tzd: try :set nocp
<flaccid> tzd: pico. or install joe :)
<kuroryuu> tzd: or emacs :P
<Dr_willis> tzd,  the default vi - is either vim-tiny  (in older releases) or vim with  compatibility mode enabled.. You may want to edit/tweak/make your own vimrc config to set it to nocompatability mode and enable extra vim featreus
<llutz> emacs = nice like a swiss-knife, just lacks a good editor
<tzd> ah nice, thanks for all suggestions! :) I've started to use the konsole a lot more now and now i understand why ppl choose that in front of the gui
<kuroryuu> llutz: bah, it edits just fine, faster for me to use emacs than vim :P
<flaccid> yakuake + joe does all i need to do and is easy to use
<tzd> pico looks just like nano :)
<llutz> ubuntu-like "nano" :)
<flaccid> it pretty much is
<tzd> ah i see
<Dr_willis> For a default editor.. i think they could of picked somthing a little better then nano. :)
<Dr_willis> !info mp
<nubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info mp, try looking on http://stdin.me.uk/bot/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> vi is not easy
<Dr_willis> Hmm - mp aint in the repos. :( i use it on puppylinux all the time
<Dr_willis> vi is easy. :) its just people are trained for notepad.exe
<Dr_willis> mp is very similer to the old dos editor
<flaccid> Dr_willis: i disagree. they need simple shortcuts and an ncurses prompt..
<Dr_willis> ive had to explain to many a total noobie at work what '^w' means
<dxl> sup pll
<dxl> i am new on here
<Dr_willis> vi - Just learn it ! :)
<dxl> is someone can help me ?
<Dr_willis> mp has a nice  set of 'menus'
<Dr_willis> dxl,  and the issue is?
<dxl> i was wonder how can i install programs on kubuntu ?
<flaccid> eg. ctrl + x is more suited to newbies than vi to save and exit
<Dr_willis> http://www.monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/   dxl
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  i wasent sayint replace nano with vi.. i am saying replace nano with mp wich is much easier.
<dxl> thanx
<tzd> yeah i found vi easy when using it for my router config but here in kubuntu it won't work with my navigation arrows... the pico alternative was really nice and easy thoug :)
<Dr_willis> vi is fairly easy to learn.. its just takes some thinking. :)  is my other point.
<dxl> u kno abt xlink kai programs
<flaccid> Dr_willis:
<dxl> u kno to play online on xbox
<flaccid> no worries i will try that one out
<Dr_willis> tzd,  thats the Nocompatibility/compatiabilty setting we were referimng to.
<corinth> To get my wireless card to work, I have to run sudo modprobe ndiswrapper after each time I start my computer. Any way around this?
<Dr_willis> tzd,  the default is to be as identical to vi as possible. thus those keys dont work.
<flaccid> yeah newbies dont wanna think :o
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  people dont want to think... :)
<flaccid> !ndiswrapper | corinth
<nubotu> corinth: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tzd> Dr_willis: ok. i tried the: set nocp option that kuroryuu told me but that didn't work i think
<Dr_willis> windows has trained them to be that way
<flaccid> Dr_willis: you got that right
<Dr_willis> tzd,  i would bet you dident set it right.
<flaccid> yeah that too..
<Dr_willis> tzd,  i set it in my default vimrc configs.  so its that way for everyone
<tzd> Dr_willis: i would bet that too :)
<Dr_willis> i really need to reinstall ubuntu onthis box.. for some odd reason. its way way way sluggish  :( not sure what the deal is..its been a beta install upgraded over and over and over.. heh.
<flaccid> corinth: do kdesudo kate /etc/modules then add ndiswrapper on a new line
<kuroryuu> tzd: echo 'set nocompatible' >> ~/.vimrc
<kuroryuu> then run vi, should work
<dxl> which ubuntu can open zip ? "tar.gz,rpm,yum" ?
<tzd> kuroryuu: thanks, that did the trick :)
<kuroryuu> dxl: sudo apt-get install unzip
<kuroryuu> tzd: no problem :)
<flaccid> dxl: any
<dxl> really ?
<flaccid> yes
<dxl> wat different ?
<flaccid> they share same repos as well
<jussi01> yum?
<jussi01> !yum
<nubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yum, try looking on http://stdin.me.uk/bot/factoids.cgi
<corinth> flaccid: Thanks!
<flaccid> yum is not a file format dxl
<flaccid> !alien | dxl
<nubotu> dxl: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<tzd> got one more question... in bum i can see a few things taht starts up every time.. There's two packages related to laptops: apmd & laptopmode... since I'm on a desktop I should be able to untick them and not have them autostart right?
<Dr_willis> yum is a front end to the rpm system i belive
<dxl> why it is dangerous ?
<kuroryuu> tzd: yes, just powersaving features
<flaccid> dxl: its not native to the userland of ubuntu as its a debian system
<tzd> kuroryuu: cool :)
<Dr_willis> dxl,  becuse  you dont want to  mixx rpm's and deb's :) -- sort of like using 'metric' and 'standard' bolts on the same car.
<flaccid> plus other reasons. alien can be handy but for more portable packages
<dxl> so i just download tar.gz
<dxl> and how can i open it ?
<flaccid> dxl: ark
<flaccid> dxl: it always comes down to want you want to install, which is?
<dxl> flashplayer
<dxl> u kno
<dxl> it require to have before you go any webpage
<flaccid> !flash | dxl
<nubotu> dxl: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Dr_willis> Flash player is in the repos.. you dont need to mess with the tar.gz from  the flash homepage
<flaccid> dxl: apt is fine for that. adept is the gui frontend in this case which is what kubuntu is shipped with
<dxl> thanx
<dxl> look like alot people have ubuntu here
<flaccid> its usually #1 on distro watch
<dxl> ohh
<dxl> u kno adept updater
<dxl> so i have to update all of them ?
<jussi01> you dant have to update anything, but its a good idea usually
<hyper__ch> hi, I just wonder why my screensaver/locking screen isn't working anymore... it worked for a long time and now the last two days it didn't anymore
<dxl> i am almost done with download
<dxl> all update
<dxl> not bad for 25 mbps ;-)
<theFATMAN> how do i enable my headphones?!? worked fine in ubuntu, but i cant get it going in kubuntu, whats up?
<theFATMAN> !headphones
<nubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about headphones, try looking on http://stdin.me.uk/bot/factoids.cgi
<theFATMAN> !audio
<nubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shaws4> Hi all does any one know how to get tracker search working with kickoff in kde3
<theFATMAN> my window manager just crashed, how do i reload it?
<Dr_willis> which window manager was it?
<theFATMAN> *without rebooting
<Dr_willis> alt-f2  -> type its name
<Dr_willis> kwin --replace  , or similer name.
<theFATMAN> Dr_willis:kde i believe?
<Dr_willis> unless you mean kde4. then i have no idea :)
<theFATMAN> Dr_willis:kde 3
<theFATMAN> ?
<Dr_willis> kwin --replace
<theFATMAN> Dr_willis: alt+F2 isn't doing anything bro
<theFATMAN> oh
<Dr_willis> if you cant get to a shell to do anything.. well  time to restart X. You dont have to reboot. :)
<theFATMAN> Dr_willis: where do I input kwin --replace?
<Dr_willis> or try to run it from the console
<Dr_willis> alt-f2 = the RUN PROGRAM dialog shortcut
<Letze> hi all.
<theFATMAN> ok i can goto run......
<Letze> Littele help for my work here!
<Dr_willis> if it dontpop up a window - or dosent work.. well it may be time to restart X
<theFATMAN> how?
<Dr_willis> Letze,  oh?
<Letze> I have to wrte an article about kde4.1
<kuroryuu> theFATMAN: ctrl-alt-F1 will take you to a console, login, then do sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Dr_willis> theFATMAN,  does alt-f2 work? You just said it did.... if so enter 'kwin --replace' and  hit return
<Dr_willis> kuroryuu,  that will force X to reset also. :)
<theFATMAN> kuroryuu: thanks
<Letze> i would to know when approx will be the kubuntu-kde4.1 packages available in the repository
<Dr_willis> even quicker way - alt-ctrl-backspace --> restarts X right then and there. and should get you back to KDM login
<tzd> anyone ever used synchronize folders in Krusader and can tell me which one is the target folder and which is the source folder please?
<Dr_willis> !kde4
<nubotu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Letze> oh, Dr_willis...i intended the 4.1beta...
<Dr_willis> best to check liek the factoid said -->  Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Dr_willis> best way to test the latest kde 4's seems to be to use one of the various live cds  out there that include it.
<Letze> thankyou Dr_eillis
<Letze> Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> http://home.kde.org/~binner/kde-four-live/ has a suse based kde 4.1 live cd. :) lets see how well it runs in  virtualbox.
<Letze> i've proved it, but i preferred kubuntu distribution...the article is on it
<shaws4> is anyone still using kde3??
 * kuroryuu raises hand
<Dr_willis> shaws4,  most of us are i imagine
<kuroryuu> but with some kde4 software
<Letze> bye all a nd thanks
<Dr_willis> kde4 is very much lacking in many ways still
<shaws4> if so can anyone point me in the direction of using tracker with kickoff
<Dr_willis> no idea on tracker or kickoff..
<shaws4> Dr_willis  thats what i thought but everyones talking kde4
<Dr_willis> shaws4,  hype and glory. and dozens of people in here a day wondering why they cant do basic things in kde4.... :)
<Dr_willis> so we send them to   #kubuntu-kde4
<Dr_willis> :)
<flaccid> i use both
<shaws4> looks good for when they complete it. :-) let hope sooner rather than later.
<flaccid> shaws4, intrepid will be more stable with 4.1 then it gets better again from there in 4.2
<flaccid> just remember a desktop environment is not an operating system and its sweet
<shaws4> Yeah but i'm a newbie so cli is not for me and i'm constantly finding ew ways to do things the gui way
<flaccid> you don't need to go to cli if you use kde4
<flaccid> kde3 apps run
<shaws4> so for ME any ways the desktop REPRESENTS 80% of the OS
<flaccid> shaws4 well this is a desktop OS. so what does kde4 not have that you need?
<flaccid> when you can run kde3 apps on it no problem
<shaws4> kde 4 by itself doesn't have everything yet. So thats fine I'll wait till it does and go with it then.
<flaccid> shaws4, yes totally agree there. just wondering for you what it is specifically thats missing?
<flaccid> we have only spoken in very general terms :)
<shaws4> but mixing kde3 & 4 together doesn't do justice to the ideology and bueaty of kde4
<flaccid> shaws4, in what way exactly?
<flaccid> the difference in ui widget appearance can be very marginal. it thats far from saying kde4 doesn't have everything..
<Dr_willis> canyou move widgets on the panel finally? :)
<shaws4> I didn't upgrade to 4.1 so ican't say my views are upto the minute but from a fresh install on the kuuntu 8.04 it seamed to rely a ot on kde3
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> whats the best gmail notifier?
<Dr_willis> depends on your needs i guess. :)
<Dr_willis> !find gmail
<nubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find gmail, try looking on http://stdin.me.uk/bot/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> Hmm. there used to beone in the repos.
<shaws4> sorry I seemed to rely alot on kde3  :-)
<vinboy> well.. what is popular?
<flaccid> shaws4, seamed to? so you don't know basically
<kuroryuu> vinboy: apt-cache search gmail |grep notif
<vinboy> thanks
<kuroryuu> vinboy: pick one and try it out
<shaws4> flaccid, i didn't do an indepth critique. I installed tried to set up the desktop how i wanted visually it crashed a few times. couldn't alter the clock fonts to MY liking. couldn't see some options that i can't remember, then uninstalled it so it didn't clutter my start menu. end of story.
<flaccid> shaws4, no worries. thanks thats exactly what i wanted feedback wise. so stability and some crucial features, sweet..
<shaws4> All the programs woked as they should. and i was impressed by the look. Plasmsa was the only thing to crash. but thats not really news.
<flaccid> yeah cpu useage with plasmoids is a worry in that as well
<frybye> Hi - I have just installed latest jre but when trying to install azureus it says i need to install jre.. does one have to activate or start the jre after installing?
<flaccid> frybye, which java package you install?
<shaws4> flaccid, like i said it should be awesome when it's finished. Soon i hope.
<frybye> j2re-1_4_2_17-linux-i586.bin
<flaccid> shaws4, well it is in production. but yes complete might be a better desc
<kuroryuu> frybye: sudo update-java-alternatives -l will list what jres you have
<kuroryuu> frybye: sudo update-java-alternatives -s <java-version> will set your default jre to one of the listed ones
<kuroryuu> frybye: not sure if that will help or not
<shaws4> Fully featured perhaps :-)
<flaccid> yaaa
<frybye> kuroryuu: sudo update-java-alternatives -l =  command not found  ??
<llutz> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<kuroryuu> llutz: beat me to it :P
<frybye> = no alternatives for java??
<frybye> eh - i dont think i have installed it at all - just unpacked or..?
<frybye> there is a folder for the java though..
<llutz> frybye: do you need java4? sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre     (or java6)
<frybye> not sure.. eh should i go for the 6??
<llutz> frybye: azureus has java6-jre in dependencies, so it already should be installed
<frybye> but the above commands did not find -any- java or..?
<llutz> how did you install azureus, from repos?
<frybye> from a bz2
<llutz> why?
<frybye> -tried to install- it says need the java...
<kuroryuu> frybye: sudo apt-get install azureus
<frybye> adept found no azeurus
<frybye> ok i try that..
<llutz> it's in universe (gutsy)
<kuroryuu> spelling is tricky too, lol
<frybye> it seems to be getting jre6 right now..
<frybye> seems to be done .. i will go look for it..
<kuroryuu> azureus is still 2.5 in ubuntu hardy? dang
<frybye> it has just updated to 1.8.3
<Dr_willis> azureus is in the repos? :) heh
<frybye> plugin that is..
<frybye> it says that port 64191 is closed.. eh what to do now??
<Dr_willis> open the port?
<kuroryuu> frybye: set up port forwarding on your router is one option
<frybye> I will look in router setup to see what port is at the moment open for torrents.. hang on
<user5> ciao
<user5> italian irc?
<frybye> remind me of the normal ip for the router.. eh 192.168.2.1 or??
<llutz> !it | user5
<nubotu> user5: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kuroryuu> frybye: 192.168.0.1 or 192.169.1.1
<kuroryuu> *192.168.1.1
<Freddy2> hi
<kuroryuu> Freddy2: hello
<Freddy2> how can i force apt-get to reinstall an already installed package?
<kuroryuu> apt-get remove then apt-get install
<kuroryuu> or in adept there's an option to reinstall
<Freddy2> due to some problems with fglrx driver it seems that i broke libGL.so.1, but i can't remove mesa-libs
<Freddy2> hmm i'll try in adept
<frybye> kuroryuu: I found the router handbook it is 192.168.2.1 no prob
<kuroryuu> frybye: never seen a router with that address, lol
<kuroryuu> frybye: at least not by default
<Freddy2> fine, it seems there was a missing package
<Freddy2> thx
<frybye> be baack in aa bit c u al
<flaccid> Freddy2, like apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<flaccid> ^^ thats a handy one anyway
<Freddy2> ok, thx :)
<flaccid> np sir
<q4a> hi all
<kuroryuu> q4a: hello
<q4a> how to set default display manager to kdm (now kdm-kde4)
<kuroryuu> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<q4a> ok, i'll try
<q4a> kuroryuu, thx u very much - it works =)
<renato> hi, I do not have  the getcwd command. what package should I download to get it?
<Freddy2> is this a command? or a C function?
<Freddy2> try pwd
<renato> getcwd = get current working directory
<Freddy2> sure, try pwd
<renato> I cannot, it is part of a scaript installing ISPConfig
<flaccid> symlink it
<Freddy2> or alias
<renato> true, althought I do not know if the output is "exactly" the same, I guess the script parses the output afterwards
<flaccid> well thats a C function so not sure why it would call it in shell unless maybe csh is required. sure its not php asking for it?
<frybye> am i right in thinking that azureus and azureus-vuze are two different things or?
<frybye> is vuze just a plug-in for azureus..?
<frybye> I just installed azureus and was expecting the gui with loads of (legal-) films etc.. but..?
<Freddy2> vuze is azureus3
<frybye> oh shi* - hmmm - and it is not available for linux or what.. i mean java is java...
<frybye> can i update within the client??
<Freddy2> i'd suggest you to keep using 2.x series
<bazhang> frybye, please keep it family friendly
<frybye> baz i thought that was harmless.. but as you wish..
<bazhang> thanks frybye
<frybye> freedy.. the other thing does have its attractions...
<frybye> is there a way to migrate.. within 2. it said no update avail...
<Freddy2> if you only want to download torrents and not to have a full-of-garbage-program.. keep with 2.x
<frybye> fred... i get your point..
<Freddy2> 2.x has probably been frozen
<frybye> I have used vuze on a windows pc and at some stage it did get a bit much..
<sterna> has anyone else had the problem that after hitting alt-f2, the run command window pops up behind the window that currently has focus?
<ForsakenSoul> hello I want to ask you a question ... If I update my OS via the net ... would my apps stop funcioning ... apps like merb or rails ... stuff like that
<ForsakenSoul> and .... my home dir is in a different partition ... all of my files would be there after the update right ?
<scott__> hi
<frybye> beam me up pal...heheh
<scott__> how are you all
<scott__> lol
<frybye> this is not the general chat place though...
<frybye> see kub-off-topic hehe
<scott__> stupid question any1 have halo3
<frybye> stupid answer - yeah - the halo3owners...
<scott__> lol
<frybye> heheh
<bazhang> !ot
<nubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<q4a> hi all
<q4a> i'm trying to install kde4 from symantic - get error: kde4 dependens from kdenetwork-kde4 but it will not install .. dependens from kdeutils-kde4 but it will not install
<PhilRod> q4a: what happens when you try to install just kdeutils-kde4 on its own?
<mauricio> hi eveyone! I am thinking to update from 7.10 to 8.04, Do you have any advice?
<sigma_> do a fresh install if you tweaked 7.10 alot
<sigma_> saves alot of pain in the future
<sigma_> and remember to backup important data
<mauricio> sigma_: ok
<q4a> PhilRod, it write kdeutils-kde4  dependens from superkaramba-kde4 but it will not install
<sigma_> nosrednaekim: kde4.1? thought it was going to be available yesterday
<mauricio> sigma_: thanks
<nosrednaekim> sigma_: PM
<sigma_> nosrednaekim: PM?
<mauricio> sigma_: mmm kde 4
<mauricio> is not stable
<mauricio> i prefer 3.5
<sigma_> mauricio: depends on the user hey, i love it
<mauricio> sigma_: well it is nice
<mauricio> but we have some problems with eclipse
<mauricio> our development environtment
<q4a> PhilRod, it write kdeutils-kde4 dependens from superkaramba-kde4 but it will not install
<pim> 27th was beta release of 4.1
<sigma_> mauricio: only the plasma desktop has issues, other than that its A ok
<mauricio> sigma_: good new
<mauricio> news
<mauricio> sigma_: i will read more about
<q4a> i want to install kde4, who can help me with it?
<simi> hi, can you suggest me a solution for free online file storage?i would like something that can be managed outside a beowser
<Quijote> Ya llegué!
<Quijote> Ya llegué!
<Quijote> Ya llegué!
<mauricio> sigma_: have you any link to read
<mauricio> Quijote: where are you
<mauricio> ?
<Quijote> sorry, was an auto message
<mauricio> Quijote: :)
<Quijote> :)
<mauricio> Quijote: hey!
<Quijote> what!
<mauricio> Quijote: where are you
<Quijote> Im from spain
<mauricio> Quijote: maybe spain?
<Quijote> yep
<mauricio> good
<sigma_> mauricio: ars technica did a review on the 4.1 beta, it was pretty good
<Quijote> do you think I should change to Kubuntu?
<prince_jammys> yes, you absolutely should
<Freddy2> xD
<ForsakenSoul> hey I'm using Kubuntu 7.10 if I update to 8.04 stable would my packages be rendered as uncompatable and  my home dir is in a partition of it's own .. if I update it won't tamper with it right ?
<mauricio> well , sigma_  said that it is right
<mauricio> today is rainning a lot
<nosrednaekim> ForsakenSoul: second is correct
<Quijote> but I dunno how to install any program, if I install it, I'll back here and ask you ok?¿
<mauricio> maybe I install it :)
<ForsakenSoul> ok would it bug my apps like sqlite3 rails or merb ?
<sigma_> i said what is right?
<Freddy2> Quijote: change to kubuntu, from.. ?
<Quijote> xp...
<prince_jammys> do it immediately
<Freddy2> vaya, es la moda, no? xD
<mauricio> sigma_:  kde $
<Quijote> anda, claro xD
<mauricio> sorry
<Freddy2> well, you can try
<mauricio> kde4
<PhilRod> q4a: well, keep chasing it until you find the package that's actually causing the problem. In fact, can you install *any* package at all?
<Quijote> one question
<Quijote> is Kubuntu able to use 2 connections in the same time?
<Quijote> 2 internet connections
<Freddy2> both wired maybe?
<prince_jammys> is fresh-installing Hardy preferred over upgrading from Gutsy? are there issues i should be aware of?
<bazhang> Quijote, it is called ethernet bonding; yes but not easy to get going
<Quijote> bazhang and do you have any tut?
<Quijote> this is the most important thing that I have to get one solution if I want to change to kubuntu
<Freddy2> if you have 2 eth cards you can also try to establish a multipath routing scheme
<bazhang> Quijote, the terms ubuntu gutsy (or hardy) ethernet bonding brings up a couple of links
<bazhang> prince_jammys, sound and flash at the moment
<Quijote> ok... I'll think about this, thanks
<Quijote> bye
<prince_jammys> bazhang: hm. maybe i'll wait, though i don't care about flash
<Freddy2> or even make a source (or whatever rule that you want) routing with iptables + iproute
<Freddy2> oops, out of time XD
<q4a> PhilRod, yes, i can, for example now i've installed koffice-doc package..
<frybye> is there an app that will read test (after selecting it within a html-page for example..) over the speakers..?
<frybye> e e e read TEXT...
<bazhang> !info festival
<nubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info festival, try looking on http://stdin.me.uk/bot/factoids.cgi
<prince_jammys> i think so, yes. 'espeak' is one, and yeah, festival
<frybye> which of the two should one go for.. ??
<frybye> and thanks for the info...
<prince_jammys> well, there's more than that, too, i think
<q4a> PhilRod, nosrednaekim in #kubuntu-kde4 says that that package does not compile yet..
<PhilRod> ok
<nosrednaekim> q4a: didn't say that :P
<nosrednaekim> but there could still be bugs
<q4a> sorry - my mistake..
<PhilRod> frybye: also, ktts from kdeaccessibility provides a kde frontend to festival
<q4a> i like festival - it has good russian language =)
<frybye> PhilRod: I have installed all that recommended stuff.. how to use?
<frybye> - and or should I re-start first??
<PhilRod> frybye: rtfm, and no
<PhilRod> (I haven't actually used ktts(d) very much, so I don't remember how to use it, but I'm fairly sure it has some docs)
<frybye> phil - hmmm now the prob. F-ind-tfm..
<PhilRod> khelpcenter -> accessibility -> ktts
<MetaMorfoziS> !locale
<nubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<zippo_> hello
<zippo_> could someone tell me howto change my "autostart" cuz everytime when im turnin on my PC i've got almost all aplications turnin on and its makin it slowin down
<zulfiqar> lima oscar lima
<PhilRod> zippo_: there are a couple of components to this. The one you're interested in is probably the session management: you can turn that off in systemsettings -> advanced -> session manager
<PhilRod> "on login" -> "start with an empty session"
<PhilRod> zippo_: there'll also be all the apps in your system tray, which will probably get restarted  on new session. You can probably tell each of those not to start on startup - just close each one, and you should get asked whether to start them on session start
<PhilRod> (and for completeness, the third component is manually started apps, which you can configure by going to ~/.kde/share/autostart, or ~/.kde/env, but those probably aren't what you're interested in)
<Tann> Kopete has been over loading my CPU and freezing my system. I was wondering if there is anyone else having this problem?
<zulfiqar> Any easy way to install xubuntu from kubuntu?
<PhilRod> Tann: try turning off plugins until the problem goes away. First suspect is the statistics plugin
<flaccid> zulfiqar, install the package xubuntu-desktop
<Tann> ok. I'll see
<zulfiqar> Sorry im new at this... Can i somehow mount the iso and run it from hdd?
<zulfiqar> my  CD-burner is not working...
<flaccid> !iso | zulfiqar
<frybye> PhilRod: hey thanks pal the ktts is working fine..
<nubotu> zulfiqar: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Tann> zulfiqar: do you want to run kubuntu and xubuntu in the same system?
<Tann> like, install xubuntu in kubuntu?
<PhilRod> frybye: cool np :-)
<zulfiqar> Here is the thing... i dumped XP because it was running too slow on my PC.. so i installed kubuntu but it is still quite slow.
<zulfiqar> i got a link from my friend to install xubuntu. So now i want to replace kubuntu with xubutnu
<frybye> zulfiqar: have you simply got a slow pc...?
<jussi01> !fluxbuntu | zulfiqar
<nubotu> zulfiqar: fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<zulfiqar> Old compaq from 1945... ;)
<frybye> zulfiqar: switching operating system is not exactly going to upgrade your hardware i gues..
<frybye> 45????
<zulfiqar> joke...
<Tann> you could always install "xubuntu-desktop" and set that as the default
<frybye> ok but if the pc is just too lame for modern usage..?
<Tann> zulfiqar: you could always install "xubuntu-desktop" and set that as the default
<flaccid> you don't know till you try. give fluxbox a go too
<zippo_> philrod when ill check start with a clear session... i wont start with compiz and conky. do i?
<zulfiqar> xubuntu iso download just finished.
<Tann> zulfiqar: you can install xubuntu as a package
<zulfiqar> then remov kubuntu?
<zulfiqar> remove*
<flaccid> nah only remove if you run out of space/need the space
<flaccid> your choice of course
<zulfiqar> Again.. im new at this... Do i use Adept to download the xubuntu package?
<nosrednaekim> zulfiqar: yep.. that works
<prince_jammys> 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'
<zippo_> ;]
<zippo_> apitutde
<prince_jammys> or that
<zippo_> sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<zippo_> which way you'll choose thats your choice
<flaccid> well new users don't need to go to cli
<Tann> zulfiqar: yeah. and then you can use 'sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop' if you want to remove kubuntu
<zippo_> but you can purge it
<Tann> yeah, that too
<zulfiqar> purge?
<zippo_> sudo aptitude purge
<flaccid> removing doesn't delete config files in the packages
<zippo_> yea purge "command" to remove sometin"
<zippo_> purge do it xD (i heared about doin it)
<zippo_> never checking
<Tann> then won't 'sudo apt-get autoremove -p kubuntu-desktop' do that then?
<zippo_> man i heared from my mate which is not useing apt-get...just aptitude about this second one is better
<zulfiqar> it says... "Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock...
<flaccid> !adeptfix | zulfiqar
<nubotu> zulfiqar: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<zulfiqar> unable to lock the adm dir ... is another process using it?
<zulfiqar> i got that after typing sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Tann> in a terminal put ' sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<zippo_> hmm wait
<zippo_> ill check
<Tann> zulfiqar: did that work?
<zippo_> i've got it in repos.
<zippo_> with sudo it works
<zippo_> but im useing aptitude
<zippo_> not apt-get
<zippo_> maybe that will take a diffrend
<zippo_> diffrent
<zulfiqar> i just installed it using adept..
<Tann> k
<zippo_> try to sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<Tann> that works too ;)
<zulfiqar> i think it worked.. now what?
<zippo_> who here got Kubuntu 8.04?
<Tann> are you using adept installer?
<zippo_> me?
<tekteen> zippo_: me
<flaccid> !adeptfix | zulfiqar bb555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff,f5005,0000000000000000000000000000000000,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<nubotu> zulfiqar bb555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff,f5005,0000000000000000000000000000000000,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Tann> no, zulfiqar:
<pr0ggie> zippo_: i do
<zippo_> ah sry;p
<Tann> its k
<bazhang> flaccid, what is that
<zippo_> tekteen: could you tell me when ill change session to start with new... do i'll start with conky and compiz?
<zippo_> pr0ggie if you could answer too
<zulfiqar> dont i have to "switch" to xubuntu before removing kubuntu? how can i remove while i am stilling running it?
<tekteen> zulfiqar: logout
<tekteen> zulfiqar: then when you log back in
<Tann> zulfiqar: and change your session type to XFCE
<zippo_> tekteen : dude
<zippo_> tekteen: dude could you anwer
<tekteen> Tann: what Tann said
<tekteen> zippo_: what Tann said
<zulfiqar> ait. see you in a bit.
<pr0ggie> I've noticed cony appear for KDE4
<Tann> zulfiqar: k
<pr0ggie> if you're switching from Gnome to KDE
<tekteen> zippo_: do you know how to change sessions?
<pr0ggie> and it's on session startup
<zippo_> i know who to a lil bit
<zippo_> but my question is
<tekteen> pr0ggie: he is switching from kde to xfce
<zippo_> system settings- >advanced ->session menager
<zippo_> you know if got settet it at restore last session
<tekteen> what about it?
<zippo_> checked to start with a new session
<tekteen> ok
<zippo_> and do ill start with compiz and conky when im useing "start with a new session"?
<zippo_> or i've have to do something?
<flaccid> ,444444444444444444444,,,,0000000000000000000,,,,,,,,hv h97ccccewc  rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<flaccid> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<flaccid> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Tann> zippo_: Kubuntu 8.04 right?
<zippo_> yes
<flaccid> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrdwfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwqqsssssszyyymmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Tann> flaccid: WTH!
<zippo_> Kubuntu 8.04
<flaccid> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm                                                                                    333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333
<bazhang> !ops | flaccid
<nubotu> flaccid: Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<zippo_> Tann: you know howto do it?
<flaccid> l\l
<flaccid> =
<Tann> zippo_: You should be able to go to Kmenu > Systems > Desktop Effects
<pr0ggie> zippo_ for compiz in kde make sure you have the compiz-kde package installed
<zippo_> pr0ggie: i do
<Tann> pr0ggie: with kubuntu 8.04 it automatically does that
<zippo_> tann: kmenu where it is?
<pr0ggie> Tann: I had to manually install it
<zippo_> tann: i've been useing Ubuntu 8.04 gnome and i dunno :P
<pr0ggie> zippo_ with a big K on the tool bar all the way left
<zippo_> aye i got it
<Tann> oh. lol
<tekteen> zippo_: you want to make compiz auto start in kde?
<zippo_> and'a what next?
<zippo_> yes
<zippo_> and'a conky
<tekteen> zippo_: The best way to do that is to edit .profile
<Tann> go to Systme and then to Desktop effects
<zippo_> tann: im in
<tekteen> or listen to tann
<tekteen> he seems to know more
<zippo_> tann: got it on custom effects, and i've got compiz engine installed.
<Tann> ok, now you can select your level, and i installed the package "compizconfig-settings-manager"
<zippo_> Tann: yes i did it... got everything allright
<Tann> If you select "Custom effects" you can use that program to manager your effects
<Tann> ok. cool :D
<zippo_> Tann: My question is man "if i got in session menager setted to "start with a new session" do i'll start with compiz and conky or i have to do something?
<BluesKaj>  I see the numbers lock setting bug is still not fixed
<Tann> BluesKaj: it will automatically start compz. Do you mean konqueror by "conky"?
<Tann> er, zippo_: it will automatically start compz. Do you mean konqueror by "conky"?
<zippo_> Tann: conky that a light-weight system monitro
<zippo_> Tann: conky that a light-weight system monitor
<zippo_> Tann: :]
<Tann> ah. ok. ley me see
<zippo_> Tann: type in google or somewhere
<tekteen> zippo_: you know how to create a bash script?
<zippo_> nah nope
<tekteen> ok
<zippo_> im somekinda newbie in linux xD
<tekteen> today is the day you learn
<arogarth> did anyone knows where it gives a fix for kmediafactory?? because i get blackscreens at the previews
<zippo_> ....
<pr0ggie> zippo_ a tip in KDE, if you logout with applications open, they usually autoload when you log back in.
<tekteen> zippo_: I will make this as painless as possible
<Tann> zippo_: You can always go to the session manager and select "Start from a saved session" and then save a session with just conky open and then it will start just that
<zippo_> Tann: how to save a session?
<zippo_> ?
<tekteen> zippo_: instead of start with new session
<tekteen> choose start with manual session
<tekteen> nm
<Tann> zippo_: idk how to save a session with the kmenu. I use tasty menu
<Tann> but i'll see
<BluesKaj> !Num Lock
<nubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Num Lock, try looking on http://stdin.me.uk/bot/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !NumLock
<nubotu> To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<tekteen> zippo_: open up konqueror
<zippo_> dont have to :]
<zippo_> its on kmenu
<zippo_> wait
<zippo_> ill turn of
<zippo_> every apllication
<tekteen> zippo_: and go to /home/whatever/.kde/Autostart
<zippo_> ....
<zippo_> i think ill find the way
<zippo_> be right back man
<hazzy> Hi, i need help to install creative live 5.1. No sound - no fun :(
<hazzy> lcpi: Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<zippo_> Tann: done it
<zippo_> Tann: thanks for help
<Tann> ok, cool :D
<Tann> no problem
<zippo_> thanks everyone for help
<zippo_> xxx you're guys are great
<zippo_> takteen: thanks dude
<zippo_> pr0ggie:  thanks for help  man xxx
<zippo_> ok everyone cya i gotta go play World of Warcraft
<zippo_> bye
<q4a> hi all, dont somebody know, is there xsane irc channel??
<crackaddict> morning any one know where to download ubuntu themes
<prince_jammys> !themes | crackaddict
<nubotu> crackaddict: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<crackaddict> thank you very very much
<tekteen> !changethemes
<nubotu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<federico> in spanish?
<tekteen> !es
<nubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<federico> thanks
<paule118> hi
<tekteen> hi
<paule118> closed the connection
<ahmed> hi i have some file i encrypted them on my mobile with file encryption and nnow  i put them in my pc and i want to decrypt them so i need a file decrypt which is the best  app here
<Dr_willis> ahmed,  how/what did you use to encrypt them?
<pim> gpg?
<ahmed> an application call bestcrypto i used it on my sonyericson P1I
<ahmed> Dr_willis:an application call bestcrypto i used it on my sonyericson P1I it encrypt files
<Dr_willis> ahmed,  you might want to check with the program/docs/website as to how to decrypt them on a pc.
<Dr_willis> ahmed, I imagine theres 100+ ways one could encrypt a file. :)  proberly much more.
<ahmed> Dr_willis: do u mean when i enrypt file with an application i have to decrypt them with same app??  ok i have files i usually used them on my mobile and pc i have to encrypt and decrypt them here ot there is there any app work in both
<Dr_willis> ahmed,   given that theres a varity of ways to encrypt somthing.. how do you expect one app to be able to decrypt EVERYTHING
<Dr_willis> its possible they are using some standard encryption scheme. like pim  mentioned. 'gpg'  or others.
<Dr_willis> i would check the bestcrypto web site to see if they have a linux app.
<ahmed> ok could i try gpg to decrypt them?
<pim> yeah
<Dr_willis> you could try about anything you wanted. :)
<pim> kgpg I think you'd want to use
<ahmed> ok i'll check the websit but i dont think they have pc app couse they work on mobile app only
<ahmed> ok let me try kgpg
<arogarth> does nobod have a idea about kmediafactory???
<Dr_willis> sounds like a rather useless app then if its cell phone only
<pim> kgpg is just a kde gpg tool
<dvheumen> hi! I'm setting up a very dark theme for my kubuntu installation, but how can I change the 2nd color of the alternating colors in i.e. a Konqueror file list?
<dvheumen> because I now have 1 dark line, followed by a almost white line (on which the text is not at all readable)
<Dr_willis> Ive seen that in the kde color/theme settings. Not sure where exactly. :)
<ahmed> Dr_willis: how i use kgpg to decrypt i tryed right click i found encypt but didnt find decrypt
<Dr_willis> ahmed,  no idea. I dont use that tool.
<The_ManU_212> when something important is running in konsole and x is crashing is that bad?
<The_ManU_212> like an installation?
<Dr_willis> The_ManU_212,  X crashing is always bad. :)
<ahmed> Dr_willis: thanks for ur help anyone here used kgpg?
<tekteen> ahmed: I have not used it in a while
<Dr_willis> ahmed,  i imagine kgpg has some help docs.
<The_ManU_212> Dr_willis: yes but this happens very very hardly
<dvheumen> Dr_willis: OMG! Thanks, It's just not in the clickable picture, but it is in the list. :O
<ahmed> tekteen: i just wnat to how to decrypt file
<Dr_willis> dvheumen,  i was about to mention that.. :) that dialog/color changeer is not very well done - the 'example picture' is not showing everything.
<tekteen> ahmed: right click on the file and say open with > gpg
<tekteen> kgpg
<tekteen> ahmed: did that work?
<ahmed> tekteen: decryption failed
<tekteen> are you using the right key?
<ahmed> tekteen:it did ask to enter the key
<crackaddict> which packages do i need to install KDE enviroment ?
<tekteen> may it have been corrupted?
<tekteen> crackaddict: kubuntu-desktop
<Dr_willis> crackaddict,  unless you would rather have the kde4 desktop
<crackaddict> ....mmmmm is it still in beta
<tekteen> ahmed: do you have the correct secret key?
<tekteen> crackaddict: no, officially
<ahmed> tekteen: yes i have it but it didnt ask for it
<tekteen> crackaddict: it still is at heart
<crackaddict> is it any good cause i just want it for a another feature not to use all the time
<tekteen> ahmed: it should have it in its keychain
<ahmed> what is crackaddect??
<tekteen> ahmed: another person I am talking to
<crackaddict> well whats different
<tekteen> ahmed: I do not know why the decryption failed
<ahmed> tekteen: ok thanks for help i'll try
<tekteen> ahmed: is the secret key on your keychain (if it was generated on you computer answer yes)
<crackaddict> tekteen: whats the good points of 4
<ahmed> tekteen: sorry i thought it is anoter app for encryption his nick name has crack
<tekteen> crackaddict: new, new, cool looking, kde composite effects, ect
<crackaddict> tekteen: which packegs do i need ofr it
<tekteen> ahmed: oh... lol
<ahmed> tekteen: ididnt make any keychain i encrypted the file with pestcrypto on my mobile and now i want to decrypt it here didnt make any key chain how i make that
<tekteen> crackaddict: for kde4?
<crackaddict> tekteen: yesh
<tekteen> crackaddict: kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<crackaddict> tekteen: thanks
<tekteen> ahmed: does your mobile use pgp?
<tekteen> ahmed: or gpg?
<ahmed> i dont know its P1I sonyericsson symbian UIQ3
<tekteen> ahmed: they are probably incompatible kgpg only works with pgp compliant software
<frybye> hi - in dolphin in my home directory there is a sub-directory which has a name starting with "." ie .azureus - a different directory is shown - that is azureus (with no "." in front) I can find stuff in this other directory with a search but dont see it in dolphin..
<tekteen> ahmed: It uses another type of encryption. sorry I can not help you
<jussi01> frybye: view - show hidden files
<ahmed> tekteen: ok man thanks for i have another question about Nvidia TNT/TNT2 model 64 does it support compiz fusion??
<ubuntu_> i had installed kubuntu last week and tried installing windows on a different partition today.. the windows installation failed, but now it is not booting up kubuntu..
<ubuntu_> how do i reinstall grub ?
<Lynet> !grub | ubuntu_
<nubotu> ubuntu_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ahmed> i have another question about Nvidia TNT/TNT2 model 64 does it support compiz fusion??
<ubuntu_> thanks
<bazhang> ahmed, best ask that in #compiz-fusion
<ahmed> bazhang: thanks man i went thre now
<STSX> How do I find the location of the icon for a program in my K menu? If I open menu editor and click the icon button of the program, it does not show me its location. And if I go into ~/.local/share/applications/ and look at its desktop file, the icon is just listed as "<program>.png"--no path. So how do I find it without doing a search?
<frybye> Hi - how do I assigne a particular app as standard for a particualar file-ending.. in the sys-settings/standard programmes there seems to be no entrys at all or way to change .. it is just empty..
<frybye> I refer here to the kde gui...
<STSX> frybye: One way you can do it is right-click the file with particular suffix, select "Open with..." and after selecting the app you can check "remember application associated with this file type".
<tinin> Hi, where do I enable compiz in kubuntu?
<Dr_willis_> !compiz
<DreadKnight> kwin ftw
<nubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<tinin> what's the name of program
<tinin> ?
<frybye> ok stsx - I have a different more pressing prob. right now - vlc med plyr has -frozen- how do I kill an application or process to close it down??
<Dr_willis_> compiz --replace   > is the command. You may want to install the fusion-icon tool. for a system tray icon to controll it.
<tinin> mmm
<DreadKnight> tinin: check out applications/system/desktop effects
<frybye> related to that- if I stop a azureus torrent-download - and shut down the pc - can it restart where left off??
<STSX> frybye: an easy way is "sudo xkill" and then click on the window of the application you want to kill.
<frybye> thanks stsx
<Dr_willis_> frybye,  torrents can resume.. thats  a feature of all torrents. :)
<DreadKnight> frybye: a nice way to close stuff up is pressing ctrl + Esc and choose which app to kill
<tinin> I mean , there's a gui to enable compiz un kubuntu, i just can't find it, it is not on my menu. I need to know the name to invoke it and to add it again to my menu
<Dr_willis_> tinin,  not under  -->    applications/system/desktop effects  ?
<tinin> no
<tinin> could you please give me the name of the command to launch that application?
<The_ManU_212> Dr_willis_: so a crash of x can destroy my system when important things are running?
<Dr_willis_> 'ccsm'
<DreadKnight> tinin: you are running kde4 and don't have kde3 or what?
<Dr_willis_> The_ManU_212,  depends on the crash. Linux is very stable/strong in the stuff.. but if you have a major crash on ANY OS while some very critical things are going on.. bad things could happen.
<frybye> DreadKnight: that did it - tks...
<tinin> I just messed up with the menus
<Dr_willis_> tinin,  you mean the 'ccsm' tool?
<DreadKnight> tinin: sudo apt-get install desktop-effects-kde4
<DreadKnight> but i've asked you something else..
<tinin> anayway, not a problem, thanx. tomorrow I'll be using kde4.1b with it's desktop effects
<The_ManU_212> Dr_willis_: thought about that a process started in konsole is running independed on another layer, or crashes it also when x crashes?
<tinin> surely they willl integrate better than compiz with kde
<DreadKnight> i'm on 4.1b right now xD
<tinin> DreadKnight packages?
<Dr_willis_> The_ManU_212,  dependign on the ap. if X crashes, it in theory closes down all apps spawned by the X session.
<DreadKnight> tinin: from the ppa; but still incomplete/having installation issue; i advice you to wait a bit more xD not like me heh
<Dr_willis_> The_ManU_212,  an console command running in a 'screen' session should survive :)
<tzd> does smplayer work well in kubuntu? Anyone with experience as well as experience with kaffeine? Which one is preferable please?
<tinin> DreadKnight, what's the main problem?
<tinin> I've been waiting for them
<Dr_willis_> tzd,  use what you like. :)
<The_ManU_212> Dr_willis_: ok thx, so all importnat things (which i only make in a terminal) should survive?
<DreadKnight> tinin: i had to uninstall ksmserver so i can install 4.1b, so now i don't have a GUI / log in screen :-)
<tinin> haha
<Dr_willis_> The_ManU_212,  if you want to be paranoid about it learn to use 'screen' in terminal sessions
<DreadKnight> startx ftw :-)
<tzd> Dr_willis_: i suppose i should try it out :) I've been using kaffeine and vlc but now with a fresh install i'd thought i'd try something new :)
<Dr_willis_> tzd,  i tend to use mplayer/gmplayer
<tinin> smplayer  rules
<tzd> Dr_willis_: mmm mplayer is really good with wmv compared to kaffeine which doesn't handle it well.. at least not on my computer
<tzd> tinin: you use smplayer for every fileformat without issues?
<tinin> no, I use the media player connectivity addon for firefox
<tinin> and I use vlc/smplayer
<tzd> ah ok
<DreadKnight> wooohooo i have sound in dragonplayer after months xD...
<tzd> seems like vlc and smplayer are very similar?
<DreadKnight> dragonplayer ftw :-)
<tzd> haha "after months".. :)
<tinin> I will wait for more stable packages, but where's the PPA? DreadKnight
<tzd> i don't dare to try that one DreadKnight :)
<DreadKnight> it seems i had an issue in dragonplayer, perhaps i needed to delete the old settings files long ago
<DreadKnight> tinin: yeah, the one used before to get the kde4 alpha/beta etc :-)
<tinin> gmplayer and smplayer use mplayer. vlc uses vlc, and kaffeine uses xine, i think
<DreadKnight> heh
<mil> vlc plays most formats with ease
<frybye> what is a video with file-ending *.mkv - dont seem to be able to play it??
<mil> its my first choice in both windows and ubuntu kubuntu for playing all file formats
<tinin> sur
<tinin> e
<tinin> it is quik and fast
<Dr_willis_> frybye,   normally its more imporntant as to the codec the video is done in. not the file extenson. and yes. mkv is a video conatiner that has some neat features. vlc and mplayer should be able to play it if the right codeces are installed.
<crackaddict> !wine
<nubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<crackaddict> whats the get wine command
<Pennycook> sudo apt-get install wine
<DreadKnight> crackaddict: sudo apt-get install wine
<DreadKnight> xD
<Dr_willis_> try typing 'wine' and see. :)
<Dr_willis_> heh
<crackaddict> thought theyd by a version number
<mdr> what is 'smplayer'
<pim> Try google
<crackaddict> ....mmm trying to install generals
<frybye> Dr_willis_: when i try to open the .mkv file with vlc my problem is that in the "open file" window there is no way to "show hidden directories"??
<mdr> i searched for "smplayer in synaptic and nothing came up
<pim> http://smplayer.sourceforge.net/
<pim> I told you: google has it.
<frybye> Dr_willis_: ..and the file is in a hidden directoy..
<frybye> hmmm drag and drop or..?
<frybye> ah - damn it .. the slider just runs to the right but no video or sound..
<crackaddict> how do i get wine to run the cd
<pim> well
<pim> you could use the console
<Dr_willis_> frybye,  just type in the path?
<pim> go to the directory with the setup
<pim> and type
<pim> wine setup
<pim> .exe
<Ptit_Nico> Hello :)
<crackaddict> pim: just as that
<crackaddict> yeah the wine setup command isnt working
<crackaddict> auto promtp says acess denied .... how do i get access
<frybye> Dr in the dir with the film there was another small file - I think it is some windows related key or similar - ??
<frybye> have deleted it now - forget it.. hehe
<Ptit_Nico> Just a tiny question : is there any bug repport about ejection about USB key ? i got some problem with it
<Ptit_Nico> the problem is in the live CD 8.04 and some friend running Kubuntu got the same problem
<Dr_willis_> what is this problem?
<zerok_> ^^
 * Dr_willis_ recalls telling a guy at work to be ready to 'catch' his usb thumb drive - when he used the "Eject" menu item on it.. 
<Dr_willis_> :)
<Ptit_Nico> well, when you plug an USB key the device work fine, you can work on it, when you umount it it s ok too. but when you want to eject him you cannot
<Ptit_Nico> in feisty it was easy to just eject a simple USB device
<zerok_> wow
<Dr_willis_> if its unmounted.  its done. what more do ya want?
<chev_chelios> power off the device?
<Ptit_Nico> the problem come with an ipiod for exemple
<Dr_willis_> last i looked eject did a unmount, then a some other command to cause the cd tray to open.
<Ptit_Nico> *ipod
<Ptit_Nico> for unplug the ipod you have to eject it before
<chev_chelios> the devices in ubuntu now unmount, but they do not power off like they did before
<Ptit_Nico> its just weird because all was running fine in feisty
<chev_chelios> the light on my usb stick lights on even when i unmount it, in feisty it did not
<Ptit_Nico> chev_chelios:  true
<chev_chelios> Ptit_Nico: i am with you on this one.
<Ptit_Nico> btw we can just unplug it but for an ipod it s uncool :/
<Ptit_Nico> it can be an electrical problem too if you do like that :(
<Dr_willis_> ive herd about some usb gizmos not turning off their lights when unmounted. not sure what thats about.  Not like Unmounting somthing removes the power.
<chev_chelios> i have to wait for the light to stop blinking, and pary every time that usb is not going to be burned:)
<Dr_willis_> if its not mounted.. its done.. shouldent be any issues.
<chev_chelios> in windows xp, the device powers off, and in feisty powers off, in hardy noooo :-\
<dru> any one know about adding networkubuntu repositories to kubuntu?
<Dr_willis_> ive never noticed it powering off in any of the os's
<Dr_willis_> may depend on the exact gizmo
<Dr_willis_> Ones I got only have a 'access' light I guess. blinks when its being read/written to
<dru> (nubuntu)
<chev_chelios> and in other new linuxes, doesn't power off, it has something to do with kernel. that is my guess, it is the same problem in every new distro.
<Dr_willis_> dru,  what repository?
<Dr_willis_> chev_chelios,  if its actually a problem. :)
<chev_chelios> i am talking about the same device.
<Ptit_Nico> Dr_willis_:  yes it is
<chev_chelios> i do not think it is a problem,
<Ptit_Nico> for my ipod it is
<BluesKaj> dru, Open Adept Package Manager, On the menu of that screen click on Adept -> Manage Repositories, click the Kubuntu Software tab, check all the boxes "X".The same goes for the Third Party Software tab. Close,and then in the terminal type " sudo apt-get update ".Now, you have more sources for applications other than the defaults that came with Kubuntu.
<Dr_willis_> its possible its some changes to the scsi/usb stuff.
<chev_chelios> i just do not want to find my usb with me precious data burned:)
<Ptit_Nico> and we can dommage the USB port too :/
<Dr_willis_> check the forums i guess. see if any one else has seen similer issues.    Ive never seen/herd of any being damaged..  but with ipods.. no idea.
<Ptit_Nico> Dr_willis_:  thxs
<Dr_willis_> i imagine theres proberly an iPOD forum :) on the ubuntu sites.. heh .. wouldent suprise me
<Dr_willis_> well bbl.. gotta do a reinstall.
<Ptit_Nico> ^^
<dru> as far as i can tell nubuntu is another dist to kubuntu .....its got some auditing tools and basic stuff... so id like to add the repo to my apt sources list.... however seeing that its not supported by *canaconal( dru thinks thats spelt right)....im having trouble actually finding the repo address....any ideas?
<crackaddict> tekteen: how do i specifie to use GDM
<Ptit_Nico> chev_chelios:  im glad to find another people with the same problem :)
<dru> http://www.nubuntu.org/
<BluesKaj> canonical
<dru> thanks BluesKaj
<chev_chelios> Ptit_Nico: i recon this is not a problem, just some little glich in the kernel modules...
<Ptit_Nico> k
<BluesKaj> dru, what desktop environment does nubuntu use ?
<crackaddict> any one know how to change my desktop thingy to use GDM
<NekosolTeraDyne> Looks like nUbuntu uses Fluxbox
<NekosolTeraDyne> http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/index.php?linux_distribution_sm=nUbuntu%206.10
<dru> i think it uses gnome....i havnt got the live ccd just yet so im not sure....but i gave the gnome core part(well i could add it if i really want to )....the thing about it that it uses deb instead of *slax or whatever (rpm) that bt3 uses....so it would be better then doing it the way of all slax....converting a rpm to tar.gz then taring to deb.
<NekosolTeraDyne> dru: judging from the screenshots in the link I put up, it's Fluxbox
<dru> yeah flux box shouldnt be an issue... i could use it instead of the standard kde...right yeah hmmm...maybe they have a nubuntu room where i can ask
<NekosolTeraDyne> Try joining #nubuntu
<BluesKaj> dru , the deb repositories are much more reliable and stable both terms of updated packages and installation , especially package management of dependencies .
<BluesKaj> BBL
<dru> yeah thats really true slapt-get just dosnt work :D
<dru>  #nubuntu
<dru> 3 peeps
<dru> :D
<Dr_Willis> Popular! :)
<dru> http://wiki.nubuntu.org/index.php/List_of_packages_included_in_nUbuntu_6.10
<dru> !nubuntu
<nubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nubuntu, try looking on http://stdin.me.uk/bot/factoids.cgi
<dru> who thinks using a *nubuntu cd ...with the cd repository added....may add an upgradeable option to a current hardy system
<dru> alternativly ....just the repository
<crackaddict> any one know how to change boot logo to ubuntu from kubuntu
<crackaddict> (orignal install was ubuntu)
<dru> crackaddict: are you talking about the login / flash screen?
<crackaddict> yeah
<dru> you need to *get it
<crackaddict> i have it on the system
<josefina> hola
<josefina> ji
<crackaddict> dru: i installed ubunutu and then installed kubuntu desktop and im being really picky and wanting the splash screen to be ubuntu
<dru> you apt-get ed your kubuntu system .....then yeah have you removed all the gnome packages... that can be quite painfull
<dru> oh
<dru> hmmm
<crackaddict> really .....
<crackaddict> i thoguht it would have kepted them all
<crackaddict> do i need to apt get ubuntu now ?
<crackaddict> or can i repair ...? keep settings and themes
<crs> Hello
<crs> Is there any repo with testing opera?
<NekosolTeraDyne> dru: "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" just installs the Kubuntu desktop. It doesn't get rid of Gnome.
<crackaddict> why has it changed the splash screen to kubuntu then ?
<dru> ubuntu is just a dist...it uses alternative desktops for the fun or ease of using ...you probly had gnome with ubuntu now you have kde...and you want all those extra gnome packs to dissapear...thats the part that you need to look for ...then keep your flash screen by keeping the gnome core installed
<NekosolTeraDyne> crackaddict: That's because kubuntu-desktop installed a usplash that replaced the normal one. Hold on, I'll see if I can find the name of the ubuntu usplash package
<crackaddict> i got the command thanks anyway
<NekosolTeraDyne> k
<dru> even so apt-get install kubuntu-desktop....only installs the needed packages... however theres a huge conflict on the system cause gnome wass there first ... so if you want a pure kde ubuntu then you will have to find each and every last little package.....its not as easy as apt-get remove gnome-desktop
<dru> but in the end just find that huge list of "removes" and leave out the flash screen
<Pennycook> What about sudo aptitude purge gnome-desktop
<CPrgmSwR2> Can someone help me with this apt-get issue -> http://rafb.net/p/XKyoaE22.html
<crackaddict> any one know how to change autopropmt permissions for loading game discs
<wastrel> gnome-desktop is a metapackage and will be removed but the dependencies it pulled down with it will remain.
<pag> !purekde | dru
<nubotu> dru: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<crackaddict> “sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so“ and then choose the ubuntu boot logo, then do ”sudo update-initramfs -u”
<CPrgmSwR2> apt-get is producing erros when trying to update
<jaakkome> hmh, I can't get the wlan to work on my laptop
<haryono> may I join pls
<jaakkome> lspci does list the controller
<haryono> I need hell Im newbie in Kubuntu
<Ptit_Nico> Hello again all
<haryono> I need Help
<haryono> Help me pls
<CPrgmSwR2> haryono: can I give you hell?
<haryono> Help not Hell
<Ptit_Nico> haryono:  just explain
<jaakkome> but I can't activate it at system settings > network settings
<Pennycook> jaakkome: When I had trouble with my wireless, this HowTo was really helpful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<blackflag> !syslog
<nubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about syslog, try looking on http://stdin.me.uk/bot/factoids.cgi
<crackaddict> any oen know how to grant current user in the session sorta super user or admin rights
<haryono> Im just new user of Kubuntu..How to turn my webcam on Kubuntu  YM Chat?
<Ptit_Nico> if U red me before with my USB device i found the solution : sudo apt-get install pmount
<haryono> Nico Can yiou fix my peoblem
<CPrgmSwR2> I need help too btw
<Ptit_Nico> haryono:  did you read the wiki before ?
<haryono> what wiki?
<dru> CPrgmSwR2: can you give a reboot a shot then retry  apt-get update
<haryono> dru u speak to me?
<CPrgmSwR2> dru: okay thnx, well do, brb
<Ptit_Nico> haryono:  clic here  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ
<dru> haryono: pidgin is a bit fussy when it comes to webcam protocolls
<haryono> I eed help to use my Zc0301 Webcam driver with YM cHAT
<dru> are you using yahoo messenger haryono=?
<haryono> yes dru is it problem?
<haryono> can i use Zc0301 Webcam friver to install webcam in Kubuntu?
<dru> haryono: or are you using the yahoo id to chat on the yahoo network ....yahoo messenger or maybe pidgin or gaim or kopete?
<Ptit_Nico> there is a yahoo messenger client for Linux ? O_o
<haryono> in Kopete if its possible
<haryono> dru may i use YM in Kubuntu for chat with webcam ?
<dru> sorry haryono, theres a big problem right there since kopete dosnt like to support that protocoll
<haryono> so how can i use my webcam in kubuntu then..?
<adz21c> kopete can do yahoo webcams, i don't think so in kde4 but kde3 yes
<haryono> tell me pls
<Ptit_Nico> haryono:  sudo apt-get install xawtv
<CPrgmSwR2> dru: no luck
<haryono> how to install sudo?
<Ptit_Nico> then you can try it
<Ptit_Nico> haryono:  press atl + F2
<haryono> Nico how to install sudo?
<dru> ....im not the athorit matter but it seems that to the protocoll there is an issue since kopete isnt yahoo messenger
<Ptit_Nico> you will see a dialog box type inside : konsole
<Ptit_Nico> then type in konsole :
<Ptit_Nico> sudo apt-get install xawtv
<haryono> ok i see a dialog now
<haryono> then?
<adz21c> dru: no but the yahoo support is ok, it doesn't support everything, but chat, emotes, webcam work
<dru> cool
<Ptit_Nico> haryono:  read before ;)
<dru> :P
<adz21c> dru: and file transfers
<dru> whoa that too ?
<CPrgmSwR2> Well there is a package update issue currently for hardy
<adz21c> dru: only issue i have is every so often it kicks me off and logs me back on when i am infactive, in like space of a few seconds ... odness lol
<adz21c> inactive*
<haryono> so i type sudo apt-get install xawtv ...then klik?Nico?
<dru> CPrgmSwR2: you may also want to give your sources lists an update
<dru> lemme see
<Ptit_Nico> haryono:  did U type the command ?
<haryono> Nico I hve typr that command in the dialog box so i klik it now?
<CPrgmSwR2> dru: I have
<Ptit_Nico> haryono:  juste press "Enter" when you had type sudo apt-get install xawtv
<haryono> Nico after i type the command should I klik run...?
<Ptit_Nico> (it s quiet simple)
<haryono> ok i enter now
<haryono> Nico after enter then ..no response ?
<dru> CPrgmSwR2: can you apt-get install *anypackage ?
<haryono> I sit ok if i run aUDIO cd NOW ?
<CPrgmSwR2> No and I cannot remove any package
<Ptit_Nico> haryono:  did you saw xawtv install process in console ?
<dru> CPrgmSwR2:hmmmm
<frybye> in amarok - how does one revert to normal window from full-screen? (The usual stuff I have tried...?)
<haryono> Nico i didnt saw it..is it ok to run Audio Cd while doing all of this?
<frybye> with visualisations i mean... :)
<CPrgmSwR2> dru: btw - my alt+f2 is no longer working
<CPrgmSwR2> is there a way to reverse a last update
<Ptit_Nico> haryono:  yes linux is powerfull with multi task, you can read an audio cd and install some stuff :)
<haryono> Nico should i press alt n F2 once more?
<Ptit_Nico> why ?
<haryono> cause no response after i enter that command before
<Kuwanger> What is necessary to setup a device for automount?
<frybye> anybody got a clue on closing the full-screen visualisation on amarok???
<frybye> esc dosent do it..
<frybye> right mouse click does nothing .. and???
<haryono> Nico after i type the command at the console dialog box no response
<haryono> why?
<Ptit_Nico> i dont know
<Ptit_Nico> but how did you manage to install Kubuntu if you seems so disturb by Linux
<Ptit_Nico> :/
<haryono> Ptit Nico..? u still there?
<Ptit_Nico> no
<Ptit_Nico> :D
<Ptit_Nico> well
<Ptit_Nico> i will try again to help you but you have to help yourself before
<Ptit_Nico> so
<Ptit_Nico> haryono:  what s your problem ?
<haryono> i try to learn kubuntu cause i want a freesorce
<Ptit_Nico> ok
<Ptit_Nico> thats a good point
<Ptit_Nico> :)
<dru> CPrgmSwR2: ....can you check your apt/source.list
<haryono> NiCO my problem is to run webcam in kubuntu
<Ptit_Nico> ok, is it the first time you use Linux ? or Kubuntu ?
<haryono> Ptit Nico yes is just 2 days installed
<dru> :D
<Ptit_Nico> ok, you seems to be to impatient in my humble opinion
<Ptit_Nico> and Linux will be soon boring for you if you want to to go to faster
<Kuwanger> I guess my more general question is, what system is used for mounting removable media automatically?
<haryono> Ptit Nico give mea clue next..
<Ptit_Nico> you have to learn by yourself, by reading wiki and documentation
<Ptit_Nico> and be patient
<haryono> Ptit Nico..just a simple guide from u how to run webcam in kubuntu pls
<Ptit_Nico> ok ok
<Ptit_Nico> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyCam
<CPrgmSwR2> dru: what is source.list suppose to be located
<Ptit_Nico> but imho you have to learn step by step
<CPrgmSwR2> dru: what = where
<Ptit_Nico> CPrgmSwR2:  /etc/apt/source.list
<frybye> how do I change the picture frequency on a nvidia grafic card...??
<CPrgmSwR2> btw its sources.list
<NickPresta> sources.list, not source.list
<haryono> Ptit Nico Ok nIco Thanz..I open help Ubuntu easy cam now..
<Ptit_Nico> yep sorry :)
<Ptit_Nico> haryono:  i got to go but remember : step by step ;)
<Ptit_Nico> Bye all :)
<haryono> Ptit Nico Thanks Mny n Great
<CPrgmSwR2> dru: here is my sources.list http://rafb.net/p/cMcKTk81.html
<sigma_> how do i install all the deb files in a folder with dpkg -i?
<Kuwanger> sigma_: for f in *.deb; do dpkg -i "$f"; done ?
<sigma_> nixternal: close but not there yet:) the apps kind of work but the desktop has huge dependency problems, good try though, now i see why its taking you so long
<sigma_> Kuwanger: do I need the $ sign?
<CPrgmSwR2> dru: I may have resolved the issue
<Kuwanger> sigma_: Yea.
<Kuwanger> sigma_: I don't know dpkg's format for -i, though.
<Kuwanger> sigma_: Looking at man dpkg, it'd seem "dpkg -i *.deb" would work.
<sigma_> Kuwanger: say i want to install all the packages in /home/sigma/package what would the command be?
<Kuwanger> sigma_: I think, "dpkg -i /home/sigma/package/*.deb"
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> is it possible to have the terminal show *s when I type my passowrd to authorise gksudo / sudo commands
<sigma_> Kuwanger: thanks it worked, i need to make a note of that command
<nixternal> sigma_: the reason it is broke is because it isn't complete
<nixternal> working on dep issues, which I don't see now when I update
<haryono> Any one can help me fix my problem?
<ActionParsnip> haryono: what is it?
<haryono> Action I want a simple guide to run my Zc0301 webcam driver in kubuntu
<mrksbrd> !webcam
<nubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mrksbrd> haryono there u go try those 2 links
<ActionParsnip> haryono: http://blog.myfenris.net/?p=377
<ActionParsnip> haryono: its a simple module install
<haryono> Action thanks action Itry
<sigma__> nixternal: sorry there i got disconnected. so when are you expecting to release it, also i didnt see kontact in that ppa, will it be in the repo?
<ActionParsnip> haryono: try tab autocompleting names dude ;)
<nixternal> sigma__: hopefully within the next day or so...there are just so many changes between 4.0.x and 4.0.80 that getting them completed quickly is impossible
<nixternal> as for the apps such as kdepim, you won't see those until I have the kdebase* stuff straightened out
<nixternal> I am not to worried about applications right now
<sigma__> nixternal: maybe i should just wait for the final one, the beta sounds really dodgy! i thought it would just build on the 4.0.x series
<sigma__> is there any standalone program that i can use on windows to download deb files from a repo that I can later install on my pc?
<ActionParsnip> sigma__: you could download it with your browser,just browse to the location, right click and save the file
<nixternal> sigma__: would be impossible to build totally on the 4.0.x series because of the major api changes...plus merging between the 4.0.4 and the intrepid 4.0.80 packages take a bit of work
<sigma__> ActionParsnip: not when you're downloading about 100 debs!
<ActionParsnip> sigma__: download the folder too then, why cant you do it from the intended system?
<NickPresta> sigma__, you can use Firefox and a download manager (like Download Them All) to select all debs on the page for download
<sigma__> nixternal: fair enough, guess i should just wait for the final release, tell me something - how do bug fixes in the 4.0.x series get carried over to 4.1?
<sigma__> Nickpresta: yeah but they arent in one folder in the ppa
<nixternal> sigma__: depends on if the bug is still present in 4.1
<LolKitteh_> hi guys, I'm trying to install 8.04, could you please tell me what is the min space required? I'm doing install using manual partitioning, not asked what I want to install
<nixternal> when I go through the bugs on LP for KDE 4 packages, I see if I can reproduce in my trunk build...if I can't reproduce or find the bug upstream, I note that in the report that is is possibly already fixed upstream, and then keep an eye on it
<NickPresta> sigma__, ah. You could use wget. something like: wget -r --accept=deb /path/to/ppa
<sigma__> nixternal: interesting, always wondered how it worked
<sigma__> NickPresta: wget on windows?
<sigma__> ah crap its back to kde, it looks so ugly coming from kde4
<NickPresta> sigma__, http://www.christopherlewis.com/WGet/WGetFiles.htm
<LolKitteh_> looks like I'm back on trying to find my answer on google then
<sigma__> NickPresta: thanks, that should work, at least i hope it does
<RurouniJones> LolKitteh_: Need more details
<RurouniJones> What are you installing, just the base? commandline? Full install with loads of applications
<ActionParsnip> LolKitteh_: it depends on your needs
<LolKitteh_> sure, thanks for taking the time RurouniJones
<cpk1> LolKitteh_: there are about 4 different 8.04 installs you could be doing
<LolKitteh_> I know it's not with kde4
<mrksbrd> Lolkitteh: goto have 976 for swap partition and about 1.5 for the ext 3 partition, but if u want to have any storage I would have @ least 10 gb set for the ext partition
<ActionParsnip> LolKitteh_: if its a basic dektop use (we / chat) rig then about 4Gb for / is enough
<ActionParsnip> LolKitteh_: whats the system gonna be usd for
<LolKitteh_> I'm just asking how much is needed for default install - I've got 5Gb and Kubuntu install is telling me that I don't have enough space on that partition
<LolKitteh_> (it had kubuntu from last year on it so far)
<ActionParsnip> LolKitteh_: is the partition empty?
<cpk1> LolKitteh_: I have a server install running off a 3 gig hard drive
<LolKitteh_> ok thanks ActionParsnip cpk1 I'm going to make sure it's cleaned up
<LolKitteh_> many thanks, just wanted to know that it's an issue on my side, and not because KUb needs more
<cpk1> LolKitteh_: could always try installing from the server cd and then adding kubuntu?
<LolKitteh_> I'm using desktop version though, does this still stand? kubuntu-8.04-dvd-i386.iso
<Maska> hello, i am configuring KPF (KDE Personal File Server) with my router and Dyndns i need someone to test my adress and tell me if it's work form the outside
<NickPresta> Maska, okay.
<Maska> ok thank you  :)  http://maska.dontexist.com:8001/
<NickPresta> Appears to work for me. Congratulations :)
<LolKitteh_> Thank you guys, I'm going to check that the partition gets reformated - let's hope it's just that. :-)
<RurouniJones> LolKitteh_: The desktop install needs about 4GB, the server install needs about 1 GB
<Maska> NickPresta: ahhh great after 24h of configuration ^___^! thx
<RurouniJones> minimum
<LolKitteh_> ok, thank you very much RurouniJones - I may be in trouble then - may have to rearrange my drive
<RurouniJones> I think you can pare the install down to 2 gigs
<RurouniJones> But I am running off numbers on the ubuntu site so I am not 10% sure personally
<jaakkome> ugh, can somebody help me with the wlan on my laptop?
<jaakkome> it's not working and I don't know where to start trying to fix it .)
<jaakkome> My wireless on this desktop works fine though
<jaakkome> I cannot enable the wlan0 interface from the KDE control module
<noaXess> !backup
<nubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<crackaddict> how do you change to super user
<frybye> how to install skype- deb on a x64 system??
<NickPresta> !sudo | crackaddict
<nubotu> crackaddict: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<crackaddict> need it in gui
<NickPresta> crackaddict, kdesudo
<NickPresta> !kdesudo > crackaddict
<NickPresta> frybye, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype#head-6c3cbecd1f1ecd4388bde1462ee364bb57e4533b
<thisisprateek> whenever windows gets a sucky bad shutdown (courtesy: BSOD), kubuntu unmounts all partitons..i have to type commands each time..its tedious..how can i edit fstab(or anythin else) to get that ri8
<Pennycook> thisisprateek: There's a "force" option you can add to your fstab for NTFS partitions.
<thisisprateek> ya..how..
<thisisprateek> lemme use paste thing and u give it back to me..ok?
<NickPresta> thisisprateek, you could also just use `sudo mount -a`
<thisisprateek> NickPresta: wot
<Pennycook> thisisprateek: I actually have to run, but if you've got something that looks like "ntfs-3g defaults" in your fstab, just add force like so: "ntfs-3g defaults,force 0 0"
<thisisprateek> NickPresta: just sudo mount-a?
<thisisprateek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16214/
<thisisprateek> Pennycook: plz see that link
<thisisprateek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16214/plain/
<Pennycook> thisisprateek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16215/ should work, but I'd recommend saving a backup.
<thisisprateek> k
<thisisprateek> thnx
<jo_> Salut tous
<jpds> !fr | jo_
<nubotu> jo_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<jo_> ok sorry ^^
<jo_> I'm new on Ubuntu
<PeaceMakrick> hi folks, has any of you managed to identify properly on dalnet, using konversation?
<Daisuke_Laptop> dalnet still exists?
<PeaceMakrick> yep barely
<Daisuke_Laptop> i don't know how it works these days, but they used to require /msg nickserv@services.dal.net for registration and identification, which i don't think konversation does
<Daisuke_Laptop> it uses the nickserv alone
<PeaceMakrick> nickserv is not reco/say goodnight folks, God blessized
<PeaceMakrick> sheesh
<sigma_1234> nixternal: what packages did you change to make it work? i got most of it installed. just two things are down. kdm kde4 and kde4 workspace i think it was
<opsidao> hi there, anybody knows if there is any repository to install the qt4.4 lib (with dev package) on hardy?
<sigma_1234> nixternal: but dam it sure is stable and quicker. id love to see how my dell handles it. took 4.0.3 but not without a bit of lagging
<opsidao> i just found the lib on project neon and it doesn't include the headers
<Daisuke_Laptop> opsidao: amarok nightlies?
<ActionParsnip> booya
<ActionParsnip> my system is perfect!!
<opsidao> Daisuke_Laptop: as I said they don't include the headers, just the dynamic librarie
<opsidao> s
<opsidao> and only part of it
<crackaddict> can any one help me in patching wine
<Daisuke_Laptop> opsidao: yep, i'm not too impressed with the way they have it packaged
<Daisuke_Laptop> crackaddict: try #winehq
<crackaddict> thanks
<Daisuke_Laptop> you're welcome
<opsidao> Daisuke_Laptop: thanks anyway ;)
<Daisuke_Laptop> they're far more knowledgable on the subject
<Daisuke_Laptop> opsidao: the amarok-nightly-qt package irks me the most - 64mb or what are probably duplicated libraries
<opsidao> Daisuke_Laptop: it seems jriddell has something on his launchpad http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3383
<simi> how can i change in filemanager singlecick in doubleclick for opening?
<Dragnslcr> simi- System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Mouse
<greg_> hi does anyone know when kde 4.1 will hit the repos?
<Agent_bob> it's a mean thing, this ignorance.
<pim> greg_ No
<greg_> they're in preparation right?
<darrick> how can i configure grub to automaticaly start windows vistaÉ (i have a dual boot of vista, installed first, and then kubuntu)
<darrick> damnit still no slashes only éé and no question marks only ÉÉÉ anyways about grub...
<Agent_bob> darrick put an entry "default=#" where # is the listing for the os you want to default to.  and an entry "timeout=#" where # is the number of seconds; in the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Agent_bob> darrick grub counts listings.  0,1,2...
<pim> kate /boot/grub/menu.lst should open it.
<Agent_bob> kdesudo kate   ^
<darrick> if i put 0 for time will it automaticaly start vistaÉ
<Agent_bob> it will need root perms
<Agent_bob> darrick yes
<darrick> ok ill restart and try this... but first i need a pen and paper to write those down
<Agent_bob> darrick but may i sujest you use 1 rather than 0   because if you should ever need to edit the startup you will need a second to hit [esc] in...
<Agent_bob> and one second delay is not much.
<Daisuke_Laptop> Agent_bob: it can be done with 0, but it's tricky :)
<darrick> hmm ok i was gunna put 5... but i was only curios how 0 would work
<Agent_bob> Daisuke_Laptop yes.  but i'm not going to try to explain that.   you can.
<Daisuke_Laptop> (that's how i set up my father-in-law's laptop - boot to xp, with kubuntu on another partition
<Daisuke_Laptop> not exactly tricky, just requires good reflexes
<Agent_bob> VERY good reflexes
<darrick> my setup is 3 partitions, one with vista, one with my movie collection, and one with kubuntu
<darrick> actualy before i skrew with anythink, im sure i would be alot happier with kubuntu if i learned how to instal programs...
<Agent_bob> some bios' clear the keyboard buffer just befor starting the boot process, on which you must press [esc] between bios post and the grub readin.   less than one tenth of a second. in most cases
<darrick> wow i could do it on my 3rd try
<Daisuke_Laptop> !repos > darrick
<Agent_bob> anyway that's why i sujest a one second window of opertunity.
<Daisuke_Laptop> hmm
<Daisuke_Laptop> no bot?
<Agent_bob> yeah the bot's been blinky the last few days.
<rysiek|pl> guys, why some packets are visible in Add/Remove, and some aren't?
<rysiek|pl> sed s/packets/packages/
<Agent_bob> jussi01 where's ubotu ?
<ubuntu__> hola
<Agent_bob> shalom
<rysiek|pl> shalom aleykum
<Agent_bob> aleikum
<Bastu> Hey guys I just installed kubuntu (KDE4) on my server and i want to login remotely. I set up the server to automaticly login to the x session but now it does not work. I can login through SSH. Is there anyway for me to log on to the x session and then let it start the vncserver(that should start automaticly) so that i can fix the things i need to do
<Freddy2> Bastu: you can only start the vncserver, without the local sesion logged in
<ActionParsnip> you could ssh in, start the service, then vnc in
<Freddy2> by doing it this way you'll also waste less resources
<Bastu> Freddy2: not quite sure i follow you, I have tried to start a vnc4server and login with ***.***.***.***:1:5900 but that only gives a shell and something with a clipboard
<Freddy2> you'll need to launch the window manager inside this session
<Bastu> if i try to login with *:0:5900 then it does not work.. it worked before i had to reboot
<Bastu> ok, how do i do that?
<Freddy2> edit $HOME/.vnc/xstartup
<Bastu> i have seen that file.. so i should edit it how... it does not seem to have that many options in it
<Freddy2> anyway, i'd suggest you to use NX instead of VNC if you're outside of a "really controlled network"
<|TMI_Toad> how do i convert a m4a to mp3?  i tried using vlc since i was sucessful doing that in windows, but it transcode to mp3, but it did convert it to wav
<Freddy2> Bastu: i think the server is kde-based, right?
<Bastu> yes
<Bastu> KDE4
<Bastu> the simplest thing would be to fix the automatic login i think
<Bastu> or to get the session to login and start its vncprocess
<Freddy2> probably you'll need to set there the SESSION_MANAGER, and then launch startkde4 (i think that's the right name)
<Freddy2> no, it creates "another" session, so the problem keeps there if you don't fix this file
<Bastu> 1 sec.. gotta look at the file
<Freddy2> that's what i was talking about.. by doing this way you will have an useless kde session running in this machine
<Bastu> are we still talking about the xstartup file?
<Freddy2> sure
<Bastu> but that does not really matter.. i can just restart the comp after i fixxed the automatic login
<q4a> hi all, how can i print booklet?
<Bastu> is it ok if i priv you how the file looks like?
<Freddy2> and i repeat: your local session will then create a "new" session when running vncserver
<Freddy2> you will have 2, and you will only be able to connect with the vnc one
<Freddy2> but if you want this..
<Bastu> whats the better alternative?
<Bastu> the other sessions does not login like it should
<Bastu> session
<Freddy2> no auto login.. simply fix xstartup
<Bastu> i privved you how the file looks like
<Bastu> what needs to be changed so that the session works?
<jaakkome> I installed ndiswrapper and now there's a "harware devide manager" thing in my system tray that I cannot shut down and which keeps opening this window every 5 seconds
<pim_> press ctrl+esc
<pim_> and kill it
<jaakkome> which one is it?
<pim_> I don't know
<jaakkome> jocket-kde?
<pim_> I guess it's called hardware device manager or something similar
<b4l74z4r> is it possible to have a seperate taskbar on the bottom and the launcher at the top of the screen in kde 4?
<NickPresta> b4l74z4r, ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<b4l74z4r> ok, thanks
<rsc-232> anyone here using mythtv?
<q4a> hi all, how can i print booklet?\
<jptet6818> Hi, not sure about where to ask about kernel / module build / install, can I ask it here?
<jptet6818> bump, going to #kubuntu-offtopic, tks.
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<nubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> is anyone familiary with conk?
<ActionParsnip> conky*
<NickPresta> ActionParsnip, what about it?
<ActionParsnip> NickPresta: here is my.conkyrc file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16248/
<ActionParsnip> it wont go transparent, can you advise any?
<NickPresta> try removing the own_window_hints [STUFF] and adding: own_window_type override
<NickPresta> also try adding near the beginning: own_window_transparent yes
<phoenixz> I just did an update on 8.04 and mysql-client (and so also server) breaks :(  dpgk --configure -a gives me mysql-client-5.0 depends on libmysqlclient15off (>= 5.0.51a-3ubuntu5.1); however: Version of libmysqlclient15off on system is 5.0.51a-3ubuntu5... I NEED mysql on my machine!! How can I fix this!?
<NickPresta> phoenixz, what happens when you do: apt-get -f install
<phoenixz> NickPresta> trying..
<mehmet> i need help
<NickPresta> mehmet, with what?
<mehmet> i have wireless pcmia usr 5411
<mehmet> and standard web cam
<mehmet> but i cant install
<mehmet> i used ndiswrapper but it is saying wrong .inf file for wireless
<mehmet> where can i find the .inf file for usr5411
<NickPresta> mehmet, sorry. I'm not really experienced with wireless. I would start at the wifi docs (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs)
<phoenixz> NickPresta>  http://rafb.net/p/NuIRY924.html
<mehmet> and how can i install webcam
<phoenixz> apt-get install -f install also fails
<ActionParsnip> mehmet: what make / model is the cam?
<trenton> hello. Does anyone know where package updates are stored localy? I'd like to clone my system without dl'ding all the updates again.
<mehmet> red rock rr4.0
<hasan> hi guys
<hasan> what's the emule alternative in kubuntu ?
<hasan> kde based
<cpk1> ktorrent
<NickPresta> phoenixz, first, do: sudo apt-get autoremove. After those packages are removed, try uninstalling mysql (and libmysqlclient15off). Then once apt reports no problems (do a sudo apt-get -f install) you can try reinstalling mysql and see what happens
<hasan> i remember something like emule
<hasan> but i  dont remember its name
<hasan> similar to emule
<NickPresta> There is amule
<NickPresta> !info amule > hasan
<nubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cpk1> trenton: /var/cache/apt/archives
<NickPresta> darn. hasan there should be the amule package.
<ActionParsnip> mehmet: can we have a patebin of lsusb please
<hasan> NickPresta: it was not amule
<hasan> NickPresta: something starting with letter k...
<hasan> ive got a problem with kTorrent
<phoenixz> NickPresta> thanks, I'll try!
<hasan> it's that status is always stalled
<hasan> how can i make it start ?
<hasan> what may be the possible problem ?
<hasan> i have a freshly installed kubuntu hardy
<phoenixz> NickPresta> how should I remove the package, apt_get remove or apt-get purge?
<NickPresta> hasan, there could be a problem with the torrent itself (no seeders) or you could have ports blocked and KTorrent can't find a connection
<NickPresta> phoenixz, just remove is fine. I assume you want to keep your config files and such
<trenton> cpk1:thanks!!!
<cpk1> kmldonkey hasan?
<hasan> yep
<hasan> thx
<hasan> a lot
<phoenixz> NickPresta> true.. I'd also like to remove the package from cache.. Since I see this weird error when it tries to work on the package, I'd prefer that it would re-download it.. How do I do that?
<hasan> NickPresta: how can i open port is there a document for that ?
<NickPresta> phoenixz, apt-get autoclean
<NickPresta> phoenixz, apt-get clean
<phoenixz> NickPresta> The autoremove fails too :( Plus, when trying to remove libmysqlclient15off, it tries to remove a sh@#tload of other packages that depend on it, which I DON'T want to remove.. how can I fix this?
<NickPresta> hasan, http://portforward.com/ that will help forward ports on your router. KTorrent has a section in the options to select which port you want to use.
<NickPresta> phoenixz, does mysql function right now?
<phoenixz> NickPresta> nope, because its still not installed :)
<phoenixz> the autoremove already failed so.
<NickPresta> phoenixz, oh. it wasn't installed previously?
<phoenixz> NickPresta> it was.. but I did an update, which failed, left them broken and after that, it showed as not being installed at all
<NickPresta> phoenixz, I'm not sure what to do about this dependency issue. You can try filing a bug report where you could get more help (if it is indeed a bug) or you can wait a couple of days and hope that a new update comes out which fixes the dependency issue.
<phoenixz> NickPresta> I don't like this message during auto remove: short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/libmysqlclient_r.so.15.0.0')
<phoenixz> I moved that file out of the way, just to try, gives me the same error
<phoenixz> NickPresta> I can't wait a few days for mysql :(
<NickPresta> phoenixz, do you have a /usr/lib/libmysqlclient_r.so.15.0.0?
<NickPresta> phoenixz, and apt-get clean doesn't finish?
<phoenixz> NickPresta> yeah, I have one.. moved it out of the way, but no difference..
 * dru needs a good virtual desktop 
<phoenixz> NickPresta> apt-get clean finishes okay
<phoenixz> NickPresta> autoclean now also finishes okay
<dru> anyone know of a good virtual desktop ?
<hasan> how can i find out where mldonkey core is stored ?
<hasan> im a newbie kubuntu user
<phoenixz> NickPresta> trying apt-get -f install
<corinth> dru: You mean a program to run virtual machines?
<emilsedgh> dru: sorry?
<dru> uhhh yeah
<STSX> Anybody know if there is some sort of power management configuration in "KDE System Settings"?
<corinth> Use VirtualBox, it's awesome.
<dru> i need to install a slax version to do some reaserch
<dru> corinth: is that available via apt?
<dru> VirtualBox$
<corinth> dru: You can grab a deb for whatever Ubuntu version you have at http://www.virtualbox.org/
<dru> thanks corinth, ;)
<NekosolTeraDyne> Um... "sudo apt-get install virtualbox" works as well.
<dru> hmm i dont seem to have it in my lists
<NekosolTeraDyne> Hmm...
<NekosolTeraDyne> !info virtualbox
<nubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info virtualbox, try looking on http://stdin.me.uk/bot/factoids.cgi
<NekosolTeraDyne> O_o; no info trigger with this one?
<NekosolTeraDyne> !virtualbox
<nubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<dru>  You don't have enough free space in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<dru> gar
<dru> ;p
<corinth> NekosolTeraDyne: Yes, sudo apt-get install virtualbox works as well, but only if you want the OSE version, with no USB support.
<NekosolTeraDyne> Well, that's true. I really haven't had a need for USB support yet, though.
<dru> its just for a bit of reasearch coping rpms converting them to debs with *alien  and then yeah ....removing the extra junk
<corinth> For some reason, SMPlayer compiles with QT4 instead of 3 for me, know how to fix that?
<crs> corinth: ./configure --help?
<phoenixz> NickPresta> mysql is working again.. :) thanks!!
<corinth> Sorry crs, should have been more clear. I'm using the version in the repos.
<corinth> I'm not compiling it myself. Going to try that now.
<crs> corinth: how do you compiling it?
<NickPresta> phoenixz, congrats :)
<dru> while apt-get install virtualbox returns "good" i recieve an erorr :  * No suitable module for running kernel found ....whats missing
<jhutchins> automatic dependency handling.  bad packaging.
<dru> i get the same with aptitude
<jhutchins> dru: Have you updated the sytem?
<dru> not since the last apt-get
<jhutchins> dru: you may need to update the kernel, or it's possible you're running a kernel that doesn't have virtualbox support.
<jhutchins> Did you read the setup details page above?
<dru> i found this ...http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/12/how-to-install-virtualbox-open-source-edition-on-ubuntu-710/
<jhutchins> dru also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<dru> jhutchins thanks man ....i followed it ...works nice (looks atleast for the moment)
<freethinker> can anybody teel me how can i enable two monitors?
<emilsedgh> !xinerama | freethinker
<nubotu> freethinker: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<freethinker> thanks bouth!!
<Goliath23> hi
<Goliath23> are there already any repos for kde 4.1?
<kuroryuu> Goliath23: still in the works
<Goliath23> kuroryuu: okay
<Goliath23> 4.1 runs pretty good for me
<simon__> hello
<kuroryuu> simon__: hi
<simon__> how can I change the display resulution?
<emilsedgh> simon__: System Setting->Display
<simon__> I must be stupid. I can only choose 800x600 or 640x480. and it doesn't show any effect!
<asobiCrash> what's command to format?
<crs> asobi: format what? filesystem?
<asobi> yea
<asobi> external hdd
<crs> asobi: mkfs.<tab>
<asobi> tab?
<simon__> my display is now pretty unusable.
<crs> asobi: what file system do you want to create?
<asobi> ext3
<crs> asobi: mkfs.ext3
<simon__> do I have to edit the xorg.conf?
<asobi> actually, walk me through the steps
<kuroryuu> simon__: possibly
<emilsedgh> simon__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<asobi> i plug it in, format it, edit fstab, then mount?
<crs> asobi: yes
<emilsedgh> simon__: run that command and follow the wizard.its pretty simple.do not change the questions that you dont know what they mean
<asobi> i am paranoid because last time it failed @_@
<asobi> so it won't auto mount?
<slow-motion> hi
<asobi> i have a wd my book that auto mounts. this is a maxtor one touch 4
<crs> asobi: you can use gui tool, located in: System Setting -> tab "Advenced" -> Disk and file systems
<asobi> how do i use it? after format?
<simon__> the wizard does only create a backup of the xorg.conf
<crs> asobi: mount it and it will appear in devices
<simon__> that's all
<asobi> i should format it first then
<crs> asobi: maybe not
<crs> asobi: it might be preformated. try just mount it and see what dmesg says
<emilsedgh> simon__: nope.it creates a new xorg.conf based on your answers and keeps the old one as backup
<asobi> i just plugged it in
<asobi> and it says a new medium has been detected
<asobi> hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<Icelab> hi..
<kuroryuu> Icelab: hello
<Icelab> i've got q question
<kuroryuu> Icelab: ask away
<Icelab> have somebody on computer installed two hard disk?
<kuroryuu> Icelab: yes, what's the problem you're running into?
<Icelab> because i can't see the icon on the desktop of the hard disk that have installed win xp on fat 32
<Icelab> try to explane better
<Icelab> i have two hd one secondary master whith kubuntu
<Icelab> the second (primary master) whith win xp on fat 32
<freethinker> hi
<Icelab> i have mounted the disk tha i see in media/namefolder
<freethinker> i am trying to dlipay to monitor but i stiil cant
<smax> hi
<freethinker> there is a packache
<kuroryuu> Icelab: ok, so you can see the disk from the command line, but it's not showing up on your desktop?
<navetz__> does anyone here have good advice on contrast ratio for a monitor? I am looking at 2 different ones, one is 1000:1 and the other is 2500:1 but about 25 dollars more.
<smax> im using a web site that uses realplayer to listen to audio clips.  how can i do this.
<freethinker> there is a packache for installed that display 2 monitores?
<smax> the file extention is .ram
<kuroryuu> navetz__: larger contrast = better picture AFAIK
<freethinker> i have installe gnome-mud but nothing happens
<Icelab> i have check the box in icon and behaveors
<navetz__> kuroryuu: humm, ok. I am not sure my eyes will be able to tell the difference though.
<Icelab> bat i have to make a link to peripals to see it icon on the desktop
<kuroryuu> navetz__: I find with LCD screens that you really have to just look at them and decide which looks better to you
<Icelab> sorry for my english hoping that sameone understand me
<freethinker> How can i see ubuntu in 2 monitores?
<asobi> crs: wouldn't i have to specify a /dev to mkfs.ext3
<Icelab> kuryuu yes
<navetz__> kuroryuu: err, but I am ordering online :(
<crackaddict> is there an easy way to become super user
<crackaddict> so i can copy some files over
<kuroryuu> navetz__: look for them in stores to get a look, then order online I guess, lol
<crs> asobi: yes you have to.
<asobi> so what's the cmd?
<crs> asobi: but i dont know what you want to do. ;-) mkfs.ext3 /dev/...
<kuroryuu> Icelab: and you checked "Mounted Hard Disk Volume" in System settings > Desktop > Behaviour > Device Icons?
<crackaddict> i want to copy some files over using gui any way of becomgin super use
<Icelab> yes
<asobi> just trying to get syntax
<crackaddict> may i ask how
<kuroryuu> Icelab: have you tried restarting the computer?
<Icelab> yes
<millak> is there a place to get automatix that isn't www.getautomatix.com ?
<millak> since the site has been down for some time, it seems
<asobi> i have to unmount before i can format right?
<kuroryuu> millak: automatix is gone now, can't get it for hardy
<NickPresta> !automatix
<millak> oh?
<nubotu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<millak> oh dear
<kuroryuu> asobi: yes
<shane2peru> millak: you are better off not using automatix
<shane2peru> millak: what do you want to install?
<millak> well, that stuff I need to watch my dvd:s at least
<NickPresta> If you really want to use something like automatix, you can use Envy, although IT IS NOT SUPPORTED
<crs> asobi: yes, unmount it first
<NickPresta> !envy
<nubotu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<crs> nie
<shane2peru> !DVD | millak
<nubotu> millak: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<NickPresta> I suggest you look at the docs, millak
<asobi> when i unmount, the icon disappears though
<kuroryuu> asobi: yes, it's set up to only show the icon of mounted external hds
<asobi> wait, it's still there
<dhq_> when i install phpmyadmin i get broken package y
<asobi> is ext3 better than ntfs?
<kuroryuu> asobi: writing to ntfs isn't stable in linux
<crs> asobi: do you want to use it with windows as well?
<Icelab> kuroryuu there is no way to see that icon?
<asobi> i have another external that uses ntfs. i get the feeling that using ext3 for this external confuses fstab
<kuroryuu> Icelab: I'm not sure what to do in your situation, sorry I can't help you
<Icelab> ok but i will know if kubuntu are able to see two hd
<Icelab> for sure
<smax> how do i listen to realplayer stuff?
<shane2peru> icelab what are you trying to do?
<smax> i use a website where realplayer clips are used.
<smax> mplayer fails at reading them
<NickPresta> !realplayer
<shane2peru> smax, you can download realplayer for Linux on the Realplayer web site
<nubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yao_ziyuan> does anyone care about firefox 3's ugly tabs under kubuntu's kde theme-ization?
<Icelab> i wont to see the icon on desktop of the second hd whit win xp on fat 32
<shane2peru> Icelab: ok, you want to see the icon of the second hd using xp or that has xp on it?
<smax> ok im going to download realplayer for linux.  do i get firefox to "point" at realplayer so when i click on an audio link, it invokes realplayer?
<Icelab> starting kubuntu i able to mount the hd that has on it xo but i have not the icon on the desktop
<yao_ziyuan> kubuntu applies the current kde style to GTK+ applications. when it comes to firefox 3, web page tabs are drawn in a broken manner.
<shane2peru> Icelab: ahh, ok, so you just want the icon to appear on the desktop?
<shane2peru> Icelab: do you know the mount point?
<Icelab> yes
<shane2peru> was that for both? Icelab
<smax> real.com/linux provides a .bin file (how convenient).  what do i do witha .bin file ?
<Icelab> sorry can you explane better
<admin7> good morning!
<Ginungagap_> I am still unable to get a usefull display resolution
<shane2peru> Icelab: no problem, I know what it is like to work with a 2nd language
<Ginungagap_> Isn't there anybody who can help me?
<admin7> useful display in unbuntu?
<shane2peru> Icelab: open the  Konsole, and put in this:  sudo fdisk -l
<Icelab> ok done
<jess> hola
<admin7> aloha
<smax> i just want to install real player
<shane2peru> ok, which of those do you want on the desktop?
<smax> thier site provides a .bin file.  what do i do with it
<admin7> eat it
<smax> i moved it to /usr/bin and get sudo: realplayer.bin: command not found
<{slacky}> hello
<shane2peru> smax download it and they have instructions on how to install it on the web page
<shane2peru> smax: chmod a+x RealPlayerGold.bin
<Icelab> sda1
<shane2peru> smax: then ./RealPlayerGold.bin   to start installing it.
<shane2peru> Icelab: ok, where is sda1 mounted?
<shane2peru> smax: just moving it to /usr/bin isn't going to cut it.
<shane2peru> smax: put it back in your home/directory
<Icelab> on media/fat32
<smax> Extracting files for Helix installation.....
<smax> i already apt-get installed helix-player
<Hamra> hi all, i just installed google earth, all is working fine except that menu fonts are extremely tiny, does anybody have this problem? or better yet, solved it?
<Icelab> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16275/
<admin7> i believe there are resolution settings in google earth prog. have you tried?
<smax> i have helix-player installed how do i get firefox to invoke it when i click an audio link.
<shane2peru> Icelab: ok, to put that on the desktop just put this in the konsole:  ln -s /media/fat32 ~/Desktop/fat32        :   However if your computer is set do a different language, you are going to need to change it to the proper word for Desktop in your langauge
<shane2peru> smax: not sure on that one, try in the konsole:   aptitude search 'firefox plugin'
<bedahr> hi! quick question: when using the gui at preferences > desktop-effects and enabling compiz-effects: where is this value stored (configuration file)?
<shane2peru> smax: then look for a plugin that goes with firefox and helix
<shane2peru> smax: thinking about it now, I think vlc may be able to play real media archives. :)  That probably would have been faster
<smax> ahh yes mozilla-helix-player
<shane2peru> smax: sudo apt-get install mozilla-helix-player    then restart your firefox. :)
<Icelab> is the same thing to create a link to a hd starting to a desktop menu ....
<shane2peru> Icelab: desktop menu?  I'm not sure what you mean.
<Icelab> right click then create then link to a behaveors then hard disk
<shane2peru> Icelab: ahh, yes, that is probably the GUI way of doing the same thing :)
<Icelab> ok
<shane2peru> Icelab: I'm better at command line than I am GUI, especially in KDE
<Icelab> yes i know
<Icelab> but this is the solution in any case?
<shane2peru> I believe so, do you have a link on your desktop?
<shane2peru> or a folder?
<Icelab> yes i've tried this solution and works,
<Icelab> but i think that was possible in different way
<shane2peru> Icelab: oohh, I just tried it and yes, that works too.
<Icelab> like a cdrom or filesystem
<shane2peru> Icelab: right
<millak> okay, I should have libdvdcss2 installed now, but kaffeine still says I don't have it
<Icelab> just one thing
<shane2peru> millak: if you want a simple program install vcl:  sudo apt-get vcl
<Icelab> to have the trash icon on the desktop
<shane2peru> millak: that plays aboue everything
<Icelab> what i have to do?
<shane2peru> Icelab: hmm, that is a good question, not sure about that one
<smax> i installed the mozilla helix firefox plugin.  Xed out and re invoked firefox.  when i attempt to listen to an audio link i get an error
<millak> hmm-m, I'll try that, but I'd like to get kaffeine working as well
<smax> Requested file not found. The link you followed may be outdated or inaccurate. (file:///E:/audio/N11712.mp3)
<shane2peru> Icelab: google has the answer!  http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2006/09/24/how-to-add-the-trash-can-to-your-kubuntu-desktop/
<Icelab> thank
<shane2peru> smax: that isn' t a realmedia player link, that is mp3 link, and they linked it wrong
<shane2peru> Icelab: no problem
<shane2peru> millak: did you follow those links?  They should get you all setup.
<shane2peru> !DVD
<nubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Icelab> just doit
<smax> shane2peru: i doubt the web site linked anything wrong.  I know folks running windows who have no problems.  so it's the the web site's side
<smax> err not the web site's side
<Icelab> work also on the desktop menu right click
<Icelab> create a link whit a url
<Icelab> url is trash:/
<shane2peru> smax: when the link points to file:///E:/audio/N11712.mp3  it isn't right, I have made my fair share of links to audio
<shane2peru> millak: ahh, seems as those guides are setup for Ubuntu, let me see if I can dig something up
<shane2peru> millak: ok, seems you need this:  sudo apt-get install libdvdread3    to get kaffine playing dvd's
<smax> shane2peru: huh?  why would they program helix to use incorrect links
<smax> that terrable
<TimS> !opendns
<nubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opendns, try looking on http://stdin.me.uk/bot/factoids.cgi
<TimS> Anyone help me with setting up openDNS?
<TimS> I tried sudo network-admin but that doesnt exist
<shane2peru> smax: helix can play those files, they forgot to point the link to the right location, it is an easy mistake to make
<shane2peru> TimS: I use openDNS
<TimS> How do you set it up?
<shane2peru> TimS: what do you need help with
<TimS> https://www.opendns.com/start?device=ubuntu
<asobi> NTFS signature is missing. Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Invalid argument The device '/dev/sdb1' doesn't have a valid NTFS. Maybe you selected the wrong device? Or the whole disk instead of a partition (e.g. /dev/hda, not /dev/hda1)? Or the other way around?
<TimS> I tired to follow that, but for the first step I get "sudo: network-admin: command not found"
<TimS> I am guessing its not KDE friendly
<shane2peru> TimS: I use ddclient and www.dnsomatic.com to keep it up do date
<TimS> Okay, cool.
<shane2peru> TimS: just sudo apt-get install ddclient
<shane2peru> TimS: oooh, wait, first setup an account at www.dnsomatic.com
<Icelab> sorry.. why to use opendsn?
<shane2peru> keep your username and password handy when you install ddclient it will ask you for that info
<TimS> Okay
<shane2peru> Icelab: opendns can be used for a lot of reasons, I use it to filter what can be seen from my computers
<shane2peru> Icelab: so that my kids can't run into the filth of the web
<Icelab> somethings like firewall?
<shane2peru> no, it is different, it is like a filteration service
<shane2peru> I set it so that porn, drugs and bad stuff like that cannot be accessed from my network
<Icelab> it's free
<shane2peru> yep
<Dragnslcr> So why bother using the Internet?
<shane2peru> ha ha, there is a lot of good that is on the web, and I don't want my kids or anyone on my network accessing that stuff.
<Icelab> it's an hard stuff set it?
<smax> shane2peru: so how do i fix it.  (bad enuff the end user has to fix it)
<shane2peru> Icelab: no, you use their dns web servers
<TimS> shane2peru: So what is the Dynamic DNS Server?
<shane2peru> TimS: let me see
<shane2peru> smax: you can't, try another link and see if it is correct, other than that email the web people and let them know
<smax> it's not the web people
<smax> if i were to go on a windows machine.  it will work.  so it's not them.
<smax> it's helix.
<shane2peru> TimS: updates.dnsomatic.com
<Icelab> ok i'm going to learn more and then i change its
<shane2peru> smax: what is the web site
<smax> http://www.connect4education.org
<shane2peru> Icelab: visit:  www.opendns.com  They have all the info you need on it.
<smax> an online college course
<smax> you need a password i think
<TimS> Oh, I found the site for it.
<TimS> Right I put in all the details
<Icelab> thanks again
<shane2peru> smax: ahh, you are going to need to contact them, you should have no problems playing mp3 files when they are linked correctly
<shane2peru> Icelab: no prob
<Icelab> are they only in english?
<whuuu> hello
<shane2peru> Icelab: not sure
<smax> Ahh fuck it.  I have wasted over an hour and a half fucking with this linux shit.  im just gonna go the the library.  (Im possible to get work dont on linux sigh).
<whuuu> how can I make kate save utf-8 files with bom ?
<TimS> shane2peru: How can I test to see if it works?
<Icelab> hoping no because my english is not a good thing
<shane2peru> smax: please help keep this channel family friendly
<shane2peru> TimS: open up a terminal and type:  sudo ddclient
<TimS> WARNING:  unable to determine IP address
<shane2peru> ahh, that isn't good, what kind of setup do you have?  DSL  Cable?  Router?
<shane2peru> !language
<nubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<TimS> Cable
<TimS> smax left already :P
<shane2peru> TimS: yeah, I was trying it for the next time, I know the command. :)
<TimS> :p
<shane2peru> TimS: do you have a router?
<TimS> Yes
<shane2peru> do you have a proxy server?
<TimS> I guess it makes more sense to put the DNS stuff in there right?
<TimS> Nope
<shane2peru> TimS: yes, however their settings don't work unless it can see your ip address to apply the filtering
<TimS> Its got my IP fine
<shane2peru> TimS: perhaps your router has a way to setup to work directly with dnsomatic, you would need to check their docs
<TimS> Okay
<TimS> Thanks
<shane2peru> TimS: no prob
<shane2peru> TimS: there is a possibility that your ddclient.conf file is not right
<TimS> My router has DNS setup
<shane2peru> TimS: ok, see, if that will update it, if not, I will give you an example file you just need to plug in your username and password
<TimS> shane2peru: There we go. It seems to work now!
<TimS> But I need to test it with a phishing site :P
<Icelab> good night everybody
<shane2peru> TimS: here is a copy of my ddclient.conf file:  http://pastebin.com/m69b5c5ec   of course you will need to chage username and password
<shane2peru> Icelab: see ya later
<TimS> shane2peru: I don't think I need that, I put OpenDNSs nameservers straight into my router
<shane2peru> TimS: right you can do that, and I think it will route you through their settings, however I don't think it will work for their filter or any of their other settings.
<TimS> Should do, I am logged in there and they know what IP I am coming from
<shane2peru> TimS: unless your router updates your ip with opendns. then it will work
<shane2peru> TimS: ok, great!
<shane2peru> ok, I gotta run bye everyone
<buckethead> Hey guys - What would cause a ' to be replaced with a ’  ?? I'm not sure what would cause this abberation, or where to look to fix it.
<kuroryuu> buckethead: check your keyboard layout settings
<buckethead> It appears fine, from what I can see in system settings. Am I looking in the right place?
<asobi> what's a lost+found folder?
<HollowPoint> evenin all
<chev_chelios> asobi: that is a folder where once in every thousand years a missing file ends up :)
<asobi> can i delete it?
<asobi> it's taking up 35gb...
<chev_chelios> asobi: what is in it?
<HollowPoint> One folder?
<asobi> i formated a new hdd as ext3. that folder was there when i mounted
<asobi> it's also locked...
<chev_chelios> asobi: you need root perm to access it...
<asobi> what is it
 * asobi is thinking ntfs > ext3
<chev_chelios> asobi: type su in console
<chev_chelios> asobi: you will get root permissions
<Odd-rationale> actually the reccommended way is "sudo -i"
<chev_chelios> yep
<chev_chelios> forgot
<asobi> um
<asobi> ls shows nothing
<chev_chelios> asobi: try opening nautilus or konqueror as root
<Odd-rationale> asobi: cd to the correct dir.
<asobi> i am at the folder
<asobi> then i did ls
<asobi> just put me back to prompt
<Odd-rationale> is this the lost+found folder?
<chev_chelios> pwd is /lost+found
<chev_chelios> ?
<asobi> pwd?
<chev_chelios> type pwd in console
<Odd-rationale> it think the lost+found folder has something to do with the ext3 filesystem...
<asobi> it does
<asobi> the question is what and why
<asobi> besides taking up uselss space
<chev_chelios> asobi: does it say /lost+found? if yes, type ls there
<darrick> is there a way to change my keyboard language settingsÉ
<asobi> asobi> then i did ls
<Odd-rationale> asobi: i think you could use mount options like noatime or nodiratime to not use it... i'm not too sure....
<asobi> asobi> just put me back to prompt
<darrick> É = question mark hence the need for change
<Dragnslcr> darrick- System Settings -> Regional & Language
<Odd-rationale> darrick: check the keyboard layout of your xorg.conf file
<chev_chelios> darrick: yes, in ocntrol panel or kcontrol
<chev_chelios> *control
<asobi> what's noatime?
<chev_chelios> or that
<asobi> how do i sudo as konqueror
<Odd-rationale> asobi: kdesudo konqueror
<chev_chelios> well, I am done for today, bye
<asobi> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<asobi> Xlib: No protocol specified
<asobi> kdesudo: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<RurouniJones> I have a ton of files. Some have lowercase extensions and some have upper case. Is there a command I can use to conver the ones with upper-case extensions to lowercase? (They all have the same one, MTF). Something regexpy?
<Odd-rationale> asobi: are you in aterminal? or in X
<asobi> terminal
<asobi> as root
<Odd-rationale> asobi: you need to be in X to start a grphical app
<asobi> ok, how
<darrick> do i have 2 restart for it to effect anything
<Odd-rationale> darrick: what did you change?
<Odd-rationale> asobi: startx ?
<darrick> keyboard settings
<petgrill> can anyone tell me how to add visualazation to amarok plz?
<Odd-rationale> darrick: you probably need to log out
<asobi> xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.6641
<asobi> xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.Xauthority
<asobi> xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.Xauthority
<asobi> X: warning; process set to priority -1 instead of requested priority 0
<asobi> Fatal server error:
<asobi> Server is already active for display 0
<asobi>         If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<asobi>         and start again.
<asobi> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<asobi> Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key
<asobi> giving up.
<asobi> xinit:  unable to connect to X server
<asobi> xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error.
<Odd-rationale> asobi: then change back into ctrl+alt+f7
<Odd-rationale> start up konsole. then do kdesudo konqueror
<Odd-rationale> asobi: and next time, please use the pastebin...
<darrick> ??? haha succes
<asobi> it's an empty folder
<asobi> taking up 35gb
<Odd-rationale> asobi: ???
<asobi> nothing showing in konqueror
<HollowPoint> are you trying to remove your lost and found folder here?
<asobi> forget that. i just like to know why immediately after format, on first mount, there's a lost+found folder
<Odd-rationale> asobi: ok. in a terminal navigate to the directory above the lost+found folder
<Odd-rationale> asobi: then execute "du -h"
<asobi> ok
<HollowPoint> there is a lost and found folder on a hard drive that should be blank as it's just been formatted? You're positive you're looking at the right mounted media?
<Odd-rationale> asobi: it should print out the size of all the files and directories
<asobi> du: `./lost+found': Permission denied
<asobi> yes hollow
<Odd-rationale> asobi: prepend that with sudo
<HollowPoint> are you in the terminal as Root?
<Odd-rationale> sudo du -h
<asobi> 16K     ./lost+found
<asobi> hmm
<Odd-rationale> asobi: so it is not that large...
<asobi> icon on desktop shows 35gb used...
<Odd-rationale> asobi: who is making a mountain out of that molehill?
<HollowPoint> personally if you definately don't want anything on the drive I'd fdisk that drive, remove all partitions, write partition table, create a new partition and then format it in ext3
<asobi> i just got this drive two hours ago
<HollowPoint> what size is the drive?
<asobi> 750
<asobi> maxtor one touch 4
<HollowPoint> do you know what partitions it has on it?
<asobi> i didn't partition
<HollowPoint> so you formatted an existing partition then?
<asobi> i guess
<HollowPoint> ok, how many disks do you have in the machine?
<petgrill> can anyone tell me how to add visualazation to amarok plz?
<asobi> two
<HollowPoint> the main disk with the OS on and this new 750GB Maxtor one?
<asobi> onetouch is an external
<HollowPoint> ok, USB caddy or ESATA?
<asobi> usb
<HollowPoint> right, which OS are you using?
<HollowPoint> Kubuntu I'm assuming but which version?
<asobi> gutsy
<HollowPoint> Good man
<HollowPoint> go into your K Menu > System > Dolphin
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi
<HollowPoint> then click on Storage Media on the left hand side
<CPrgmSwR2> I am pulling in the new kde4-4.0.80 packages
<CPrgmSwR2> Andy they are broken
<CPrgmSwR2> nixternal: are you working on this project?
<asobi> and?
<Dragnslcr> CPrgmSwR2- until you see something on kubuntu.org that the packages are ready, assume that they aren't ready
<HollowPoint> ok you should see two drives in storage?
<asobi> 4 really
<asobi> but what are you trying to do
<CPrgmSwR2> Where are the packages comming from
<CPrgmSwR2> Because they just starting getting pulled in
<HollowPoint> trying to identify the drive which is your new external one, then create an appropriate partition table, then format it
<Dragnslcr> CPrgmSwR2- they're being worked on
<CPrgmSwR2> Can I disable the updates
<asobi> define appropriate partition table
<CPrgmSwR2> or how do I disable the updates and revert back to kde 4.0.4
<CPrgmSwR2> Because my kde4 is broken
<asobi> format should create a clean slate?
<HollowPoint> no
<HollowPoint> you partition the drive first then you format a partition
<HollowPoint> formatting the drive is a bad term, formatting a partition is what actually happens
<asobi> ok
<asobi> so how i partition
<CPrgmSwR2> asobi: reinstall should create a clean slate
<HollowPoint> it isn't his main drive that's the problem CPrgmSwR2
<HollowPoint> anyway
<HollowPoint> first you need to identify which drive you want to partition
<HollowPoint> you say you're getting 4 drives in Storage Media, what are they?
<asobi> the one that says 750
<asobi> so how do i partition it
<HollowPoint> ok, if you hover over that with your cursor the image on the right hand side should change and underneath it should be the drive identifier, i.e. sda1
<CPrgmSwR2> How do I prevent these new kde4 updates from comming in?>
<asobi> sda1 it is
<HollowPoint> that's interesting
<asobi> it's mounted currently
<HollowPoint> if you hover over the drive that holds your operating system what drive identifier does that come up with?
<asobi> hda1
<HollowPoint> ah ok
<HollowPoint> IDE drive then
<HollowPoint> few
<asobi> no sata here
<HollowPoint> in that case bring up a terminal
<HollowPoint> sudo fdisk /dev/sda
 * Surfer31 Visit http://www.FakeMagazineCover.com (upload pic make mag) - http://www.SillyWebcam.com (play with webcam online) - http://www.Is-A-Jerk.com (insulter/anon email) - http://www.ComedySearchEngine.com (fun) - http://www.BodySwitcher.com (put your face on funny body) - http://www.MedChecker.com (health) - http://www.Canuckster.com (Canada eh) - http://www.Nerdful.com (geeks)
<asobi> with it mounted?
<HollowPoint> yeah
<asobi> ok...
<nixternal> if anyone grabs the kde4.1 beta1 packages from the ppa and it destroys your system, don't say I didn't just tell you...there is a darn good chance of data loss yet
<HollowPoint> ok if you type p
<HollowPoint> you should get a list of your existing partitions
<HollowPoint> how many do you get?
<asobi> /dev/sda1   *           1       91201   732572001    7  HPFS/NTFS
<CPrgmSwR2> OH COOL... I got KDE 4.1
<HollowPoint> ok so the drive is formatted in NTFS, you formatted this in Windows?
<asobi> should be ext3
<HollowPoint> ok then it didn't get formatted properly
<HollowPoint> if you now press d you can delete that partition
<CPrgmSwR2> oh my gosh kde 4.1 is so fast
<asobi> ok
<HollowPoint> once the partition is deleted you need to press n to create a new partition
<asobi> e or p
<HollowPoint> just accept the defaults and it will create one partition that spans the entire drive, choose p for primary as you're only going to have one partition on the drive
<asobi> number 1-4
<asobi> 1?
<HollowPoint> 1
<asobi> choose defaults?
<asobi> ok
<avihayb> can anyone clue me into, say, seeing the composit input of a hauppage wintv pvr-150? on VLC could be a nice start...
<HollowPoint> yeah if you hit enter when it prompts for p or e it will choose p and if you hit enter when it says number 1-4 it'll choose 1
<asobi> done
<HollowPoint> ok now you need to press w which will write the partition table to disk
<Dragnslcr> nixternal- will the packages be moved over to the standard repositories when you have everything straightened out?
<azzco> I can't move my mouse when I hold down buttons on my keyboard.. What could be the cause (It's worked before I'm sure...)?
<nixternal> Dragnslcr: no they won't, they will stick in the PPA...the KDE 4.0.x packages (4.0.5 out this week I think) will go into the standard -backports or updates
<CPrgmSwR2> nixternal: so we have to wait until the next release of kubuntu before kde4.1 is in the main repository
<darrick> my adept manager keeps crashin what should i do?
<darrick> i have the crash handler report if anyone wants to see it
<sonofusion82> darrick, may u can try to do a "sudo apt-get update" in command line
<sonofusion82> sometimes it could be due to a corrupted apt db
<root> ok
<root> hola alguien habla español
<root> ?'
<millak> kde crashes if I try to run v4l-conf
<NickPresta> !es | root
<nubotu> root: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<nixternal> CPrgmSwR2: no...we will backport the stable 4.1 when it becomes available
#kubuntu 2009-05-25
<girohgir> rakista, is disabled
<alexshenoy> anybody having problems with getting strigi to work
<girohgir> rakista, 1st time it happened i tried enabling it, then desabling
<girohgir> rakista, disabling the onboard nic and reenabling
<girohgir> rakista, to no avail
<alexshenoy> i found this howto, but it didnt work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1071376
<alexshenoy> i get to the part where i start nepomuk, but it changes the config from sesame2 back to redland
<rakista> It has to be saving its bits somewhere when ubuntu shuts down
<kaddi> good night everyone :)
<girohgir> rakista, yes, i see that when ubuntu is shutting down, but not completely, the nic lights go off
<Barridus> alexshenoy, i think stringi is broke atm
<girohgir> rakista, they should never go off because the mobo is still energized
<Shadoze> g'night kaddy
<piyush> I just got a new laptop and install kubuntu jaunty 9.04. It ROCKS
<girohgir> rakista, to me it seems a linux driver problem
<piyush> plasma is just amazing
<rakista> yeah you can try http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-restart-start-stop-networking-service-howto/
<girohgir> rakista, if ubuntu "turns off" the nic, it could never use wake on lan
<rakista> See what happens stop networking before logging off
<girohgir> rakista, stop networking, what you mean?
<girohgir> rakista, ifdown?
<piyush> I have sorted out most of the problems. One still doesn't go away. I have an Acer Aspire 5738 and Brightness doesn't work
<rakista> yeah
<girohgir> rakista, already tried
<girohgir> let me do it again
<girohgir> rakista, yep, nothing happens, the lights are still up
<rakista> Yeah Linux has a lot of drivers shame they do not all work
<girohgir> on
<piyush> I have searched the net and brightneess doesn't seem to work
<rakista> Bug report it and enjoy the rest of the weekend
<piyush> for a lot of people
<piyush> I tried changing it by doing echo "40" >> /proc/acpi/video/brightness
<Shadoze> piyush, glad your liking the new kde!
<piyush> Shadoze, Thanks mate! It rocks
<piyush> I was running <=3.5 for like forever
<piyush> heard alot of noise about plasma so installed it on the new laptop
<Shadoze> :) it does take a bit of confidence to hop to 4 and learn how to use it
<piyush> it just rocks
<Shadoze> but it's worth it
<piyush> Definitely is
<piyush> Hey do you by any chance know this acpi stuff ?
<Shadoze> you might be running a odler version of kde ;)
<Shadoze> I don't no :( i can take alook though
<piyush> I always had a crt monitor and never needed to play with acpi
<girohgir> rakista, removing the module make the lights go off
<Shadoze> piyush i know this is o/t of what your asking
<Shadoze> but can you go to dolphon
<piyush> well the "book" suggests I do something like echo "70" > /proc/acpi/video/brightness
<girohgir> rakista, inserting it again they light up again
<Shadoze> click help > about
<Shadoze> *about kde
<rakista> Do you have access to other driver verisions ?
<rakista> You could see if any of the older drivers work
<piyush> Oh okie. Sorry for o/t stuff
<rakista> If you have the source you could diff them and submit a bug report if they solve your problem
<Shadoze> No no, it's me
<Shadoze> just wondering what your kde version is
<piyush> 4.2
<Shadoze> 4.2.2?
<Shadoze> or 4.2.3?
<piyush> I am on Kubuntu jaunty
<Shadoze> Fresh install?
<piyush> 4.2.2
<Shadoze> Would you like to upgrade to 4.2.3?
<piyush> well I grabbed the cd iso avaiable on kubuntu site
<piyush> yeah sure
<Shadoze> it got realised not long ago
<Shadoze> *released
<Shadoze> Ok go to kpackagekit
<Shadoze> then click the settings icon
<piyush> yeah
<Shadoze> edit software sources
<wesam> hello all
<piyush> okay so you want me to change /etc/apt/sources.lst ?
<piyush> okie cool
<wesam> can i join your community ??
<piyush> yeah done
<Shadoze> yes
<wesam> iam wesam from cairo
<Shadoze> go to 4rd party tab
<wesam> iam a new user in kubuntu
<Shadoze> *3rd party even
<Shadoze> Welcome, wesam!
<piyush> yeah :)
<girohgir> wesam, make yourself at home, grab a couch
<Shadoze> ok
<wesam> thank you shadozi
<Shadoze> click add software source
<wesam> thank you
<Shadoze> glad you could be part of the kubuntu - kde family!
<monarch> man so many paople
<wesam> iam asking about how to install any software
<piyush> yeah done
<Shadoze> @ piyush, add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<wesam> like firefox for example
<Shadoze> ok wesam, see the k icon in the left hand corner?
<wesam> yes i got it
<Shadoze> type in kpackagekit   - then click it
<piyush> Shadoze, done so far
<Shadoze> did it reload the database?
<piyush> yes it did
<Shadoze> wicked
<wesam> i did it
<Shadoze> look in bottom right
<Shadoze> you should have the updater asking you to do some things ;)
<Shadoze> its the cog like icon
<Shadoze> @ wesam, you in kpackagekit?
<wesam> i got a minu
<piyush> Shadoze, Doing update. Thank you so much
<wesam> image wiwer
<wesam> and software management ...
<Shadoze> software management is what you want
<girohgir> wesam, you can type what you want
<monarch> yo i use mintinstall
<monarch> eh!
<wesam> ok iam trying now
<Shadoze> @ piyush, np i know its not related to your acpi problem, but it keep your system up to date ;)
<Shadoze> wicked wesam, when it loads type in firefox
<Shadoze> @ monarch congratulations on using the mint installer lol!
<Shadoze> hope it smells fresh
<monarch> i8ts good
<monarch> onli one problem a minro one
<piyush> @Shadoze Yeah It's better to keep it updated. I hope it solves the brightness problem but plasma is so sexy that I can strain my eyes a little bit for all the eye candy :)
<wesam> so can i ask  about the command line
<monarch> wend i installed KVIRC i had the necessetie to run it on the terminal no icon apeared
<girohgir> rakista, googled it seems its a buggy driver
<wesam> how can i use the command line
<monarch> by the way i yave tried to install mint 6 on my laptop but i couldnt get it working sup ?? not compatebel or something ??
<Shadoze> @ piyush lol :P I am still trying to get used to the fact that i cant use my desktop to drag n drop folders and everything onto like i could in 3.5
<Shadoze> It's proving hard to adapet
<Shadoze> I installed mint 5 on a laptop once upon a time
<Shadoze> All was cool :D
<piyush> Shadoze I never used my desktop so much
<monarch> man but it dos not works in here :S
<piyush> I liked konqueror's ability to move folders using the right click though
<Barridus> does kickoff crap out for anyone else?
<monarch> it opens an huge terminal eh!
<Shadoze> @ piyush im trying so hard to get used to it, but i just dont like my desktop being a widget
<monarch> i have tried everithing but nope not working erm
<Shadoze> ow so barridus?
<Shadoze> *how
<piyush> Is there no way to enable such a feature ?
<Barridus> hmm how to explain
<monarch> nope
<Barridus> occasionally the "K" button in the lower left becomes "dead" and does not repond
<monarch> i think not if thats for me
<Shadoze> yes it does
<Barridus> ok then it's not just me XD
<Shadoze> I simply right click it > switch to classic menu > then switch back
<Shadoze> then it's fine again
<Barridus> yeah me too
<Barridus> just making sure it's a known bug i guess
<Shadoze> @ piyush, nope its totally reworked
<Shadoze> there is a widget called folder view
<Shadoze> which performs similarfunctions
<Barridus> for what it's worth, i don't think it happens if you use another windows manager than kwin
<Shadoze> but i still prefer being able to drag n drop galore without any add ons lol
<Shadoze> @ barridus mention that in a report
<Shadoze> im 99% it would of been reported though
<Shadoze> As quite a few people use the kickoff button ;)
<Barridus> yeh
<Barridus> i don't know how to report anyways
<Shadoze> hop over to #kubuntu-dev and see if any of them know abou tit
<Barridus> i can't read or write, i dictate to my cat hence i can "chat"
<Shadoze> lol :P
<stodge> Any ideas how to fix this: NVRM: not using NVAGP, an AGPGART backend is loaded!
<stodge> I've read numerous posts with various suggestions but nothing works
<Barridus> Shadoze, nobody it in kubuntu-dev
<Barridus> #kubuntu-dev i mean
<Shadoze> oh
<Shadoze> ;)
<Barridus> i have no idea what the hell i am doing XD
<Unksi> isnt it #kubuntu-devel?
<Shadoze> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/05/24/
<Shadoze> are all the channels
<Shadoze> and yes, your right. my bad
<Barridus> lol that's dead too
<Unksi> :D
<Barridus> i love kde and kubuntu, but man the community support needs a kick in the keester
<Shadoze> quite a few devs dont use irc
<Barridus> well i have no idea how to report this or see if it's been reported
<Shadoze> barridus
<Shadoze> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting
<Barridus> i'm sure the bug is reported but i can't find it
<Patrique> hi i'm trying to install fuppes and i think i have all the dependencies but when i run autoreconf - vfi i get this error: possibly undefined macro: AC_LIB_RPATH, AC_LIB_LINKFLAGS_BODY, AC_LIB_APPENDTOVAR what should i do?
<wesam> am asking about can i install kubuntu beside windows vista ??
<wesam> i have 2 partitions
<wesam> can i use 1 for windows and the other for linux?
<HaRDi437> Yes ypu can :)
<wesam> a frind told me that it will crach my vista
<wesam> iam use thee kubuntu throw vmware
<HaRDi437> and were your friend get that?
<wesam> he tried befor
<wesam> he told me that the boot drive changed to the linx
<wesam> and windows can not boot
<HaRDi437> that not true
<wesam> thats nice
<wesam> so i can backup my windows and install linux
<wesam> i like it
<wesam> but iam still a new user
<wesam> i think it will take some time to used to linux
<HaRDi437> welcome  to the community :)
<wesam> thank you
<wesam> i feel thats iam in a wonderful community
<Unksi> wesam: yeah it takes time to get used to it, but its worth it and will teach a lot :)
<wesam> huh
<HaRDi437> every change need time...
<wesam> lol
<wesam> yes
<Unksi> yep
<wesam> but i like the idea when u help someone
<wesam> and u help others
<Unksi> yeah thats something really great here^
<HaRDi437> :D
<Unksi> and no need to be guru to do that
<wesam> so aim asking if i can use a virtual machine in kubuntu
<Unksi> yes you can
<wesam> to install a windows
<wesam> vmware right?
<Unksi> i run windows xp inside kubuntu with virtualbox sometimes
<Unksi> vmware works too
<wesam> wonderful
<Unksi> virtualbox is easier to use and install though
<wesam> how can i got the virtual box
<wesam> ?
<Unksi> just do sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<Unksi> or use your preferred package manager
<Barridus> or you can install the proprietary virtualbox from sun
<wesam> iam trying right now
<Unksi> yep, i do that as it has usb support
<Barridus> it has usb storage support, ose version does not
<Barridus> you will need a windows intaller cd XD
<HaRDi437> xD
<wesam> i heard alot about linux stability
<wesam> iam gonna use it for that
<wesam> i getboored of windows failuer
<wesam> and viruses
<HaRDi437> and worms...
<wesam> yes
<wesam> iam asking how can i connect to another pc like remotdescktop
<wesam> anotherthing guys
<wesam> how can i install application from my root or home folder
<Unksi> hmm, kde might have something for remote desktop, not sure though as havent had a need for it
<wesam> and wich extentions works
<Unksi> installing depends on the type of installer
<Unksi> whats the file extension?
<wesam> tar.jz
<HaRDi437> for the remote desktop, you can use the KDE remote desktop client
<wesam> i got it
<Unksi> then you need to extract it, and follow instrucctions inside
<wesam> from the applications
<wesam> he tells that i go to root and type a command but i dont know how can i go to the root from the terminal
<Unksi> if its graphics drivers you are installing, you should use the ones in repositories unless theres problems with them
<rakista> sudo -s will make you root in ubuntu
<showho> hi
<Unksi> hi showho
<showho> has anyone tried to get into xinit with out a window manager ?
<showho> kubuntu 9.4
<showho> a screw it
<wesam> so i faild to install the application
<Unksi> with what error?
<wesam> i wanna install vmware tools
<wesam> i exctracked the files in my home folder
<Unksi> ok, you will need to install build-essential first
<Unksi> and it might need a kernel patch as well (not sure if it needs still, it used to do so a good while ago)
<wesam> i opend the terminal and i types sudo -s
<wesam> how can i got the dir for my files throw terminal
<Unksi> you mean change directory? cd where_you_want_to_go
<wesam> and what the    ~#
<wesam> means?
<Unksi> ~ means your home directory, and # means you are logged in as root
<Unksi> if you are logged in as normal user you have $ instead of #
<wesam> yes
<wesam> i see
<wesam> and what can i do for now
<wesam> after i logged on as root
<Unksi> you can do just about anything without restrictions, so be careful not to break something
<keven> allo
<Unksi> hi
<wesam> yes
<keven> salut
<keven> sa va
<wesam> i hope i did not :)
<Unksi> its recommended to use root only when necessary because of that
<Unksi> and to be really careful with it
<Dragnslcr> It's recommended to never be logged in as root at all
<Dragnslcr> That's what sudo is for
<wesam> i am still cant access my files in my home directory throw the terminal
<Unksi> depends, i prefer to log in as root and log out when its not needed.. makes it a lot faster when you dont need to put sudo in front of everything
<HaRDi437> there is not a .deb file for vmware?
<wesam> i will see
<Unksi> no idea, there wasnt last summer at least
<wesam> just a sec
<HaRDi437> if not
<wesam> .rpm
<wesam> and tar.jz
<Unksi> you can try creating .deb with alien from the .rpm if you want, but its not guaranteed to work
<HaRDi437> you may download the .deb from www.virtualbox.org
<Unksi> off to sleep, good luck with the installation^
<wesam> thats means its the extintions i iwll use for linux
<HaRDi437> gn8 :)
<wesam> thank you very much
<HaRDi437> yes
<justin_> hey stfu
<wesam> i hope to see u soon
<justin_> JK
<justin_> aharrrr
<HaRDi437> ping wesam...
<barreto> não com sigo ver vidio na enterneto
<Shadoze> @ barreto, #kubuntu-es
<Droosnoo> hello all
<Shadoze> Good Morning
<Droosnoo> juste a question (new to KDE)
<barreto> no saite do  saite onhar dizital
<Droosnoo> I'm trying to install thunderbird
<barreto> com faso
<Droosnoo> I downloaded it directly on website (tar)
<Droosnoo> and now I got the compressed tar.. what to do next?
<barreto> eu não sei
<barreto> eu sou meio burro niso
<Pici> !br | barreto
<ubottu> barreto: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<HaRDi437> why not use the kpacktage manager?
<Droosnoo> hum is it like synaptic (under gnome)?
<HaRDi437> yes!
<Droosnoo> ok I see
<Droosnoo> thx... otherwise, i must unpack the tar , a,d execute a script to install the program....
<Droosnoo> ok ok ill try that later, il use kpac... for ,now
<Droosnoo> thx
<HaRDi437> or in the way of the konsol: sudo apt-get install thundrebird...
<barreto> vou vouta pro vista
<barreto> não sei
<Pici> barreto: This channel is english only.
<barreto>  usa o kubuu
<barreto> sou brasileiro
<Pici> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Pici> /join #ubuntu-br
<barreto> como
<barreto> qual e o linque
<barreto> www.barretoreformas.com
<barreto> ies
<barreto> valeu fui
<darkham> hi, i've ubuntu jaunty and i would try amarok 2.1beta2, ho can i do?
<Shadoze> darkham
<Shadoze> Please could you get kpackagekit up
<darkham> kpackagekit?
<darkham> i run kpackagekit , but i can't upgrade/install amarok2.1beta2...
<rakista> you need to add the site that has it your source list
<darkham> can i put some karmic repos to install amarok2.1beta2?
<derfens> Hey guys I want to delete files in a specific partition that are above a certain size. To do so I used the search function and made it look for files larger than a certain size. However I cannot delete the files be selecting them in the search box and pressing Shift + Delete. They simply go to the recycling bin. I dont want that to happen (will they be moved from the original partition to the home or root partition when they are moved to the trash?). How c
<derfens> an I delete them directly from the search window? Thanks
<MushroomKingdom> Hey Kubuntu, I'd like to install a Vista partition to my HD because I cant seem to use Virtual OS stuff. Anyway, I want to make sure I don't fudge something up. Do I need to use a partition making software and will Vista work with GRUB?
<Regral> does anyone know how to unlock all owner folders im having trouble
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: don't know what you want out of partitioning, but yes Vista works fine with grub
<HaRDi437> derfens: shift+del worked fine for me! (delete not trash)
<MushroomKingdom> xjjk: I want to make a partition for Vista, can I do this without software? Like can I just toss in my vista disk and go?
<derfens> HaRDi437, while you were looking at search results? (in that same windows, shift + delete worked?
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: Vista will probably make you reformat the entire disk
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: though, I'm not sure on that
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: what you could do, is boot with a LiveCD
<MushroomKingdom> xjjk: Ok, how do I make it so that it just stays in it's own little corner like it should
<xjjk> resize partitions under Linux
<MushroomKingdom> LiveCD?
<xjjk> making space for Vista
<MushroomKingdom> Ok
<xjjk> then install Vista to the newly made space
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: Vista can install to it's own partitions fine, but I don't think the installer will resize anything for you
<MushroomKingdom> Ok, so install LiveCD and partition?
<xjjk> yeah
<HaRDi437> yes derfens
<MushroomKingdom> That in the repositories?
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: er, is what
<derfens> hmm maybe ill try again. im on 9.04. you?
<HaRDi437> same :)
<MushroomKingdom> xjjk: LiveCd
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: it's a version of Linux that can run off of a CD
<xjjk> Ubuntu and Kubuntu both have them
<xjjk> see ubuntu.com and kubuntu.com
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: how did you get Kubuntu installed on your machine?
<HaRDi437> derfens: and the right click worked too :D
<MushroomKingdom> Oh, I just installed it through a disk
<MushroomKingdom> :/ But I don't want to reinstall Kubuntu
<derfens> HaRDi437,  when I right click I only get the option to move to trash, not to delete..
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: you don't need to reinstall
<MushroomKingdom> Ok, so how do I LiveCD for vista?
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: judging from the questions you're asking, what I said may not be the best thing to do
<xjjk> if you're not careful you can easily mess up your system
<MushroomKingdom> Yeah that's why I'm on here asking.
<MushroomKingdom> worst comes to worst I install vista then reinstall Kubuntu
<MushroomKingdom> :( which I don't want to do
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: make sure you backup everything before doing anything
<asif> im goin back to windows guys
<rakista> You should be backing up automatically like a sane person or have RAID
<asif> had enough of ubuntu
<HaRDi437> derfens :( i tried again and i have the delete option...
<xjjk> rakista: RAID is *not* backup
<rakista> ciao asif
<xjjk> I've learned that the hard way
<MushroomKingdom> I have everything backed up at all times
<rakista> RAID 5 is
<xjjk> rakista: *especially* RAID5
<asif> cant be a55ed with sortin out my cpu overheating problem
<asif> oh well
<xjjk> asif: are you blaming Linux for bad hardware?
<asif> easy mate
<asif> u say it like as if u own linux or something
<rakista> Have never heard of 2 disks failing at the same time in a RAID 5 array
<asif> i just cant be bothered with sorting out the issue
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: download a Ubuntu or Kubuntu "Desktop" LiveCD from ubuntu.com or kubuntu.com
<asif> need something that works and ive been searching on forums all day long
<MushroomKingdom> Why do I need another Kubuntu?
<asif> and no go
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: well, the issue here is that you need to resize partitions
<xjjk> from a system that's currently running
<Regral> I trying to unlock folder options but inable to because I don't know how to access root
<rakista> That is not to say that some fancy NAS would be nice but RAID 5 is good enough for me
<xjjk> you can actually do this with Linux with something called LVM (Linux Volume Management), but you probably don't have that setup
<xjjk> asif: what's wrong?
<asif> got my 291 exam in like 2 weeks and need to be able to use a browser as ive tried opera, firefox and konqueror
<asif> they all make my cpu rocket
<rakista> ASIF have you tried Linux Mint ?
<asif> and lappy turns off
<rakista> or mint linux ?
<asif> no cant say i have
<xjjk> asif: that's interesting...
<asif> im used to ubuntu
<asif> and i wanna stick with it
<asif> but like i said ive got my 291 exam in 2 weeks
<xjjk> rakista: a different distribution of Linux is not going to solve hardware problems
<rakista> It is based on Ubuntu with a bit more drivers
<asif> and need to be able to access my elearning content online
<xjjk> asif: it seems as if you have a hardware issue there
<xjjk> the computer shouldn't let itself overheat
<MushroomKingdom> Ok, so the LiveCD will allow me to partition my current Kubuntu allowing me to toss Vista's sorry ass back onto my HD?
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: yes
<rakista> Depends on the CPU drivers
<MushroomKingdom> Kay.
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: the LiveCD lets you do lots of things, including reinstall Kubuntu (which you're not doing), browse the web, play solitaire, etc
<xjjk> and partition your disk
<asif> yeh well unless anyone can provide me with some help im about to whack windows 7 on here just so i can et my work done
<xjjk> rakista: CPUs don't really have drivers...
<xjjk> asif: your hardware has issues
<xjjk> asif: no one can really fix that
<asif> well it works fine in windows
<xjjk> asif: if you're on a laptop, permanently throttle your processor down
<MushroomKingdom> Ok.
<asif> had media centre edition on here before
<xjjk> so that it runs so slow it doesn't overheat
<xjjk> asif: that's probably luck
<rakista> Well the kernel
<asif> luck
<asif> whats luck goto do with it
<asif> no offense
<xjjk> asif: bad hardware is bad hardware...
<asif> got to*
<xjjk> asif: your computer shouldn't overheat regardless the OS
<xjjk> asif: regardless, install what you need to get your stuff done
<rakista> But if your CPU is overheating in Linux and not in Windows the _HALT instruction is not being called or whatever its equivleent is in hardware
<xjjk> apparently you've other priorities
<asif> u sound like an ex girlfrien xjjk
<asif> lol
<rakista> This does happen on certain setups
<xjjk> rakista: Linux has had that for a decade
<xjjk> the HALT instruction, that is
<asif> thanks for all your help guys
<asif> i think ill dual boot
<xjjk> asif: if you find out the reason for overheating, try Linux again
<asif> i will try it again
<asif> i prefer it to windows
<asif> i use it all day at work
<MushroomKingdom> I cant find this LiveCD, can I just run my own CD?
<asif> which is why i prefer ubuntu
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: what CD do you have
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: the desktop install disc?
<rakista> Well here is the answer for AMD http://kerneltrap.org/node/2894
<xjjk> rakista: that information is from 2004
<MushroomKingdom> xjjk:yes
<rakista> Yeah so, check the kernel for it
<asif> toshiba p100-429 is the laptop
<asif> anyone come across same issues
<asif> ?
<MushroomKingdom> xjjk: Though I just found the 64bit version so I might reinstall.
<cjae> Hi does anyone know how  to  make openoffice play an mp3 on loop during a presentation (IMPRESS)?
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: OK
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: er, you're running the 32-bit version now, and think you want the 64-bit version?
<rakista> Does your bios allow you to turn on Cool n Quiet asif ?
<asif> yup
<asif> ive got it set to performance cooling
<rakista> I would fiddle with that a bit
<MushroomKingdom> I know I want the 64 bit. I use a 64bit AMD laptop and it runs like shit in 32
<asif> the only other option i have is silent which i dnt want as it will shut down a whole lot faster as fas wont be running as often
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: there are a *lot* of issues with 64-bit Linux for most people
<rakista> Can you just turn it off ?
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: that said, it's noticably faster
<asif> nah
<MushroomKingdom> I'm having a lot of problems with 32 bit, as I did with Vista
<asif> why would i want to turn off coolung
<asif> cooling*
<xjjk> asif: http://forums.computers.toshiba-europe.com/forums/thread.jspa?threadID=30006
<xjjk> apparently the same happens with Windows
<rakista> Turn off cool and queit
<xjjk> asif: I'll say again, you're probably just lucky
<rakista> That way the fan should run all the time
<xjjk> rakista: mmm, that's not right...
<MushroomKingdom> Wait. If I downloaded the AMD64 desktop version origionally would that mean I'm running 64bit, or could I be in 32?
<xjjk> Cool n Quiet has *nothing* to do with the fans
<asif> bios issue eh
<asif> ok
<xjjk> asif: yeah
<xjjk> asif: maybe try playing with the BIOSes
<xjjk> to see there is one that doesn't cause your system to overheat
<asif> yeh
<asif> its got the same BIOS since i bough it
<asif> bought it
<asif> ill try an update
<asif> see what happens
<xjjk> asif: so, it's an issue outside of Linux.. the only thing you can really do is permanently throttle the processor down in software
<rakista> yes it does
<rakista> Cool part is halt instructions and Queit part is fan control
<xjjk> rakista: Cool'n'Quet is the AMD trademark for speed-step functionality on their CPUs
<xjjk> it changes processor frequency
<rakista> It controls fans too
<xjjk> no, that's separate
<xjjk> that's usually some other motherboard logic
<tomsdale> audacious causes kwin to use 50% CPU even when stopped - does anyone have a tip how to get rid of this - it's very tiring.
<xjjk> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cool'n'Quiet
<rakista> http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/ComputingSolutions/0,,30_288_13265_13295%5E13339,00.html
<rakista> Variable Fan Speed
<rakista> if you turn it off the fan should run 100%
<MushroomKingdom> xjjk:  If I downloaded the AMD64 desktop version origionally would that mean I'm running 64bit, or could I be in 32?
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: er, sorry
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: you may be using 64-bit already
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: open a terminal, and run uname -a
<xjjk> rakista: you can do more reading on it...
<xjjk> I know what it is
<xjjk> and in asif's case, will probably make his CPU overheat more quickly
<xjjk> by disabling it
<MushroomKingdom> xjjk: Linux Katana 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:58:03 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: apparently you've the 64-bit version already
<xjjk> see the second to last word, x86_64
<MushroomKingdom> Ah, ok.
<MushroomKingdom> Yeah
<MushroomKingdom> Ok, so my install disk should have liveCD
<MushroomKingdom> I hope
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: does your install disc load up a GUI environment?
<MushroomKingdom> xjjk: A what?
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: can you use the mouse
<xjjk> and is it a GUI
<MushroomKingdom> If I reboot it allows me to test Kubuntu
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: alright, it's a LiveCED
<xjjk> LiveCD*
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: FYI, that's called the "LiveCD" or "desktop install disc"
<MushroomKingdom> Ah
<MushroomKingdom> xjjk: So I have to reboot to repartition?
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: yes
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: you should do some reading on this...
<Barridus> anybody that's good with cron have a moment to help me troubleshoot my overnight script that seems to run but nothing is backed up?
<MushroomKingdom> Eh. If I fuck up I just have to reinstall something.
<genii> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MushroomKingdom> pardon me
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: when you reboot into the LiveCD, you'll need to look for a partition management application
<xjjk> I think it's called Partition Editor?
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: I rarely do this, so I can't recall what everthing is called exactly
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: if you can't find it in the menus, open a terminal and run sudo partitionmanager
<MushroomKingdom> Ah, ok. I'll take a look around
<bart_> guys whats the command for installing all the restricted extras
<prefrontal> bart_, i typed your question into google and got an answer in the first result
<bart_> well since you already have it maybe you could share it
<phoole> hello all
<prefrontal> i have another idea! you could highlight your question and paste it into google like i did
<xjjk> prefrontal: seriously, you've wasted more time typing those sentences out
<xjjk> and you've said nothing useful
<prefrontal> and what do you have to say to yourself xjjk?
<xjjk> prefrontal: just ranting
<prefrontal> as was I.
<xjjk> fair enough
<xjjk> if you don't anything nice to say, don't say anything
<xjjk> prefrontal: this was bothering me yesterday
<xjjk> I wanted to lookup the compatibility for a WiFi adaptor
<prefrontal> you have to read into my first reply to see anything not nice about it
<xjjk> all I kept finding were forum posts
<prefrontal> seriously, he should have asked google. it was in the result snippet.
<xjjk> and the reply was, "search the forum"
<xjjk> exceptl, when I searched the forum
<xjjk> I kept getting similar threads
<prefrontal> people don't know how to use google. irc is not a good replacement for that.
<xjjk> where people just said "search the forum"
<xjjk> install of the actual answer
<xjjk> *none* of which has to do with whether you know how to use google or not
<xjjk> replying "use a search engine" is just spam
<prefrontal> i'm just not agreeing with you sorry. as someone who is quite good at using google i see no issue with showing someone else how to adapt what they've already written into a search query
<prefrontal> if that offends them then they don't belong here
<prefrontal> this case is entirely different than your case.
<prefrontal> they didn't give you the proper query.
<xjjk> well, it doesn't matter
<xjjk> it's best to say nothing
<xjjk> he'll figure out how to use a search engine himself
<prefrontal> thats not how reinforcement learning works.
<prefrontal> if he comes in here and asks a question that google provides an answer to in the result snippet of the first result and nobody ever points that out to him then he will never learn.
<Gamarok__> hey guys
<xjjk> prefrontal: here's the problem with that... you likely didn't teach him anything at all
<prefrontal> not only did I show him how to use google to find an answer to his question, i answered his question directly in doing so.
<xjjk> and since you didn't provide an answer, you yourself didn't provide anything useful either
<prefrontal> he is using the solution i gave him to upgrade his computer right now.
<prefrontal> go away.
<xjjk> yeh yeh
<Gamarok__> hey jonie , bart_
<Jonie> Gamarok__:  :)
<MushroomKingdom> Uh.. So I couldn't find anything to make a partition on the liveCD
<bart_> people here are rude i wanted to know how i can intall the restricted extras and some guy try lecturing me instead
<Gamarok__> bart_: in a terminal type  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: mmm
<bart_> gee thanks man
<prefrontal> bart_, lets be very clear about what happened: you asked a question and i told you that if you entered the question into google the answer would be in the snippet of the first result.
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: did you try running sudo partitionmanager in a terminal
<xjjk> when the LiveCD started?
<prefrontal> there is nothing rude about that.
<MushroomKingdom> Could I try it right now?
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: sure, but you won't be able to really use it...
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: I'm assuming you're using the partition you want to resize
<xjjk> you can't really do that
<MushroomKingdom> Ah, yeah of course.
<xjjk> if you think you'll do that kind of thing often, you may want to setup LVM
<xjjk> which lets you
<genii> prefrontal: People tend to want the pre-digested synopsis of the google result.
<genii> (sad but true)
<MushroomKingdom> Ok, if I install this from the repositories can I use it from my LiveCD or do I have to install it within the LiveCD?
<xjjk> MushroomKingdom: short answer, you have to install it within the LiveCD (which you can do easily)
<MushroomKingdom> Ah, kay. Thanks
<genii> MushroomKingdom: You can install any apps to a livecd which you could also install to a regular system... up to RAM size.
<MushroomKingdom> Ooo. Ok
<long> ping localhost
<long> whoami
<genii> long: Those shell commands are not valid for IRC
<nanolion> Anyone there?
<genii> Yup.
<nanolion> hello
<genii> nanolion: Hello. If you have some support question, best to just openly state the problem for the channel, and see if any takers.
<nanolion> ok
<nanolion> one problem, no one's question are showing up
<genii> nanolion: It's just quiet right now.
 * Level15 looks around...
 * Level15 thinks everybody is sleeping
 * genii feeds Level15 more coffee
 * Level15 drinks genii's coffe avidly and thanks him while asking for some more
<genii> I'll brew an urn of it, help yourself  :)
<Level15> lol, great
<nanolion> genii,Level15, so how long have you's been using Ubuntu(linux)?
<genii> nanolion:  Late 2004
<Level15> 2 years now... before that I was a devoted slackware fan...
<nanolion> genii, long time then
<Level15> how abt you?
<genii> nanolion: Relatively, yes. Before that I used for Linux the RedHat distribution.
<Level15> genii: how did u like RH? I personally didn't have such a great experience with it
<nanolion> Level15, i always knew it was out there, but was just a bit wary about it til a few weeks ago, just got tired of windows
<Level15> nanolion: well, then. Welcome.
<genii> Level15: 5.2, 6.3, 7.2, and 9.2 weren't bad, with Enlightenment desktop. After that I stopped using it.
<nanolion> genii,Level15, what made you's become linux users?
<nanolion> thanks
<genii> Since it's currently quiet otherwise in here a bit of chit-chat is OK. But if some support questions come in the other talk should go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<genii> nanolion: I've always been interested in all operating systems.
<Level15> nanolion: good friend's advice, initially. At first it was hard on me, but things were harder to get working back then. THen I just got used to it and now when I am forced to work on windows i feel kind of frustrated
<nanolion> how long did it take both of you to get used to linux
<Level15> nanolion: dont' recall exactly... some 6 months, i think
<nanolion> level15, thats not so bad
<genii> About the same here, perhaps longer. There is of course much adjustment if you come from a predominantly Windows/DOS type background. In any linux you must come to embrace the command-line which is not always easy
<Level15> maybe I got it wrong, perhaps it was more, too
<nanolion> so if you really want to take advantage of what ubuntu, you would have to know the ins and outs of the command-line?
<Level15> nanolion: well, IMHO, that depends... what do you expect your computer to allow you to do? what are your needs?
<genii> The appeal of linux is it's potential power. It's like a car. You can just drive the car back and forth,get it serviced regularly, etc and then eventually buy a new one (WIndows). Or you can weld the pieces together for the frame, assemble an engine from parts, put it all together and it behaves just as you designed to (Linux)
<genii> In the first car example you don't need to know how things work. If the car was Windows it would not come with instructions of how the insides work. It would just tell you something like "Consult the Dealer"
<nanolion> have any of you made any so to speak software?
<nanolion> for the commuinity i mean
<genii> nanolion: Yes.
<nanolion> cool, you must be very good at it then
<genii> nanolion: There are many others who understand better than me how things work and could probably do a much better job. But I enjoy experimenting, etc and don't mind reading books/manuals which helps.
<nanolion> im good at computers and electronics but would love to know, at some stage, how to give back to the commuinity
<nanolion> i wouldn't mind either(reading books) but have you ever made something and then crash?
<genii> nanolion: Hehe, yes. This is a constant thing of wondering "why the heck doesn't it work?"
<genii> Then re-working, asking others to review and so on
<nanolion> i say you must get very frustated at time's and feel like throwing your system across the room
<nanolion> ;-)
<genii> nanolion: I have actually thrown computers out of my window before, yes.
<Gamarok__> is that the coffee talking genii
<nanolion> so did i a few days ago
<genii> But the harder something is to do, the more accomplishment you feel when it is over.
<genii> Gamarok__: I haven't tossed any out lately :)
<nanolion> mmm, your right
<nanolion> ;-)
<nanolion> i have or had a problem, i wont know til i shutdown
<nanolion> its driving me mental/up the wall
<nanolion> unlike windows(cause it doesn't have any walls)
<nanolion> lol
<genii> nanolion: Can you give a more detailed explanation of the problem?
<genii> After all, this IS a support channel...
<genii-2> My other IRC client is having issues. Apologies.
 * genii-around sips
<genii-around> My other client appears working again.
<nanolion> right, last week i had windows, then i decided to have ago of linux, so installed Ubuntu, after 3 days installed mint 7 for multi-media and 2-3 days ago i went to turn on my system and chose ubuntu to use at the duel boot screen, the Ubuntu load screen came up,it fully loaded and then froze,so loaded mint and that did the same, then went to windows and that did the same, so have been trying for 3 days to get a
<nanolion> working linux back on my system and every time i installed one i would explore it go to shutdown after iv'e had enough, then when i want to go use it again that would do the same as the others did?
<nanolion> sorry its so long
<genii> It sounds suspiciously like a hardware issue, hard disk in particular. Have you booted to a livecd and tried to check the disk with fsck ?
<genii> (or at least the Linux partitions)
<sithlord48> ello all
 * genii hands sithlord48 a coffee
<nanolion> yeah my hdd broke so had to get a new today, and checked the disk before i installed
<tomsdale> is there an audioplayer like audacious (winamp style) which however WORKS!
<sithlord48> genii, thanks just about that time too :)
<genii> sithlord48: Anytime
<sithlord48> idk is xmms still being worked on , or? i used to use it for mandrake, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XMMS
<tomsdale> actually xmms is still in the repo sithlord48
<sithlord48> tomsdale, well its don't get much more winamp like then that..
<sithlord48> tomdale,must admit nowadays amarok has grown on me
<tomsdale> oh - I think it's xmms2 which is totally different. xmms it says no install candidate
<nanolion> genii i bet you anything, that when i shutdown and startup, it will most likely crash or stop working out of the blue AGAIN
<hermanChess> amarok is fugly
<genii> nanolion: Might be some motherboard/chipset issue
<tomsdale> sithlord48: yes - for background music listening yes. But I'm just working through guitar riffs and winamp with the shortcuts was just the perfect tool
<genii> hermanChess: Yes, yes it is.
<sithlord48> tomsdale, how do u do those messages like that last one..?
<hermanChess> how come there can't be a player that has a global shortcut to search for a song, even better, search within the tray icon, i don't want to open the app to search for a song
<tomsdale> sithlord48: ??? did I do anything special
<sithlord48> tomsdale, they show red , even the fist one w/ my name at the end idk long time no use irc lol
<tomsdale> I'm using quassel - maybe it does something special - it better does for the 200MB of RAM it consumes.
<p_quarles> sithlord48: your irc client is highlighting your nick; nothing to do with anything tomsdale did (except type your name)
<nanolion> genii yeah but does it matter even if the system is only 2yrs old?
<sithlord48> i also am using quassel and the messages are red  tomsdale  i it must be because of my nick as p_quarles says...
<tomsdale> yes - that
<genii> nanolion: There are a lot of newer chipsets like NForce for instance which give weird issues
<tomsdale> is default in quassel. how much ram is yours using - I have 540MB Reserved RAM for an IRC client. what a joke.
<sithlord48> such a noob question too lol geeze making my self look bad,
<sithlord48> but ne who tomsdale have you tried perhaps winamp 2.x w/ wine? i only say 2.x cause it don't have all the 5.x extra junk...
<nanolion> genii have you ever had problems likes this?
<tomsdale> yes - that might be an idea. I think xmms is orphaned and not being continued anymore.
<genii> nanolion: Not exact symptoms. But similar.
<sithlord48> kinda a shame , i like the layout of it .. and how i could use winamp's skins , really winamp ported to linux would prolly be the best (at least for me i would use it )
<tomsdale> audacious is too buggy and most of the rest of the audio clients follow the iTunes principle which I don't need
<genii> sithlord48: Bug the Winamp ppl for a port... ;)
<tomsdale> I think there was a linux version on the way years ago - never left alpha state though.
<sithlord48> genii you know your right i should...
<sithlord48> tomsdale i also seam to remember such a thing along w/ a macamp as well that was a mac os 9 port... (used to work on a lot of them)
<nanolion> genii, really i thought i was doing somthing wrong, anyway maybe its time i bought a new system or build one from scratch
<tomsdale> from what I heard though the linux version was a joke .. never put really work into it.
<tomsdale> audacious is actually not that bad but it consumes >50% CPU + sometimes skipps tracks.
<genii> nanolion: Probably some research is needed first to determine if possible the actual issue. This is the tedious but neccesary reading/googling/evaluating/testing thing which is very annoying but neccesary sometimes.
<sithlord48> yea a lot of people seam to think linux is a joke ,,, idk works fine for me and w/ a lot less set up then the days when i had mandrake 7 or redhat w/ kde 2 on it ...
<sithlord48> audacity works good on my machine..
<nanolion> genii, is there any good books you know of so i could get one
<genii> nanolion: On linux? Or other subjects like programming etc
<tomsdale> audacity would be the cooledit drop in replacement. But just for listening to guitar tracks winamp always was perfect with 5 sec skipping and the shortcuts.
<sithlord48> are you just trying to get that seeking behavior ?
<genii> nanolion: For *buntu the best reading is actually online at the  ubuntuforums, at the wiki and so on.
<genii> nanolion: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty is a good starting point
<sithlord48> if thats all your after tomsdale then you should try vlc if you go to prefs->Interface->hotkey setup you can config the keys as well as the seek time in ms. (be sure you put it in advance mode)
<tomsdale> I'd say easy panning and EQ plus seeking is a must plus next previous shortcuts.
<nanolion> genii cool thanks, and is programing there aswell or is a book a better choice?
<tomsdale> ah - that's actually an idea. I think I saw a EQ too.
<sithlord48> tomsdale, vlc will do that too. it you extend the gui, and the eq is not bad...
<genii> nanolion: For programming much depends on what level and language. For beginners and Python something like http://wiki.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide is a good introduction. For people already familiar with some programming and want more hard-core stuff a book like this one is the standard reading http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_C_Programming_Language_(book)
<nanolion> thanks for the links, will have look at them now
<nanolion> genii ;-)
<genii> nanolion: You're welcome.
<raymond> hi
<raymond> anyone here ?
<genii> raymond: Some are awake, yes.
<nanolion> raymond hello
<nanolion> raymond coffee?
<rompstar> i have a problem with ubuntu 9.04 :- )
<nanolion> genii ;-)
<rompstar> when I turn it on, network don't work, it's setup for DHCP, but when I type sudo dhclient, then it gets its IP and works, what could be worng ?
<sithlord48> have you manually configed it at some point ?
<rompstar> at one point I had it as a static IP, but then I changed it back to DHCP
<rompstar> not sure
<rompstar> where I can check ?
<sithlord48> /etc/network/interfaces
<rompstar> here is what I have
<rompstar> # The loopback network interface
<rompstar> auto lo
<rompstar> iface lo inet loopback
<rompstar> # The primary network interface
<rompstar> auto eth2
<rompstar> iface eth2 inet dhcp
<sithlord48> thats your whole file?
<sithlord48> eth2 really ?
<rompstar> the reason what I have eth2, is that is what the network is chosen by dhclient, i had eth0 and it didn't work
<rompstar> not sure
<rompstar> i tried eth0 and it didn't work
<p_quarles> rompstar: pastebin the output of ifconfig -a
<rompstar> then I noticed that dhclient was choosing eth2, let me try that commend
<rompstar> what should I paste from that command ?
<rompstar> there is a lot of output
<peabody> I deleted my /tmp mount and created a new one, and it mounts fine but since I've done that when I boot up into my kde login screen, it gives me the opportunity to login in, and then once I login successfully the creen goes black for a second, and then back to the login screen
<genii> rompstar: I suggest to open up /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules      and remove references to any prior adapters you had in the box. You can also rename the current one which mac address in the file corresponds currently to eth2. Next reboot the eth2 will become again eth0
<peabody> my kde log shows two entries: XKB: No components provided for device Virtual core keyboard
<peabody> and [config/dbus] couldn't register object path
<peabody> which I think is the issue
<sithlord48> peabody , are your permissions on /tmp correct ?
<rompstar> genii: thanks, will try that
<peabody> /tmp/kde-root is drwx-------
<peabody> and /tmp/X11-unix is drwxrwxrwxt
<peabody> .X0-lock is -r--r--r--
<peabody> so it seems everything is setting their permissions fine
<sithlord48> you login in to a root session ? cause my kde-chris is owned my by me w/ r/w do you have one of them ?
<peabody> I'm not logged in apparently
<sithlord48> i guess not lol...
<peabody> ahh that might be it
<peabody> ok so I changed /tmp permissions and I not get an Xsession error
<peabody> let me restart x
<sithlord48> my /tmp is owned by root... just my folder w/ my name is owned by me
<peabody> unable to launch failsafe X session --- x-terminal-emulator not found; aboprting
<peabody> sithlord48: yes, that is correct, but your /tmp should be drwxrwxrwx
<peabody> mine was 755
<sithlord48> yea it is ... i don't know the chmod #'s sorry ... but 755 is owner r/w only right
<peabody> yes
<sithlord48> ok so i know just that one then lol
<peabody> drwxr-xr-x
<rompstar> thanks for helping, be back later, great!!!
<sithlord48> no problem ..
<badapple> hello, does anyone know why i am forced down to 640x480 resolution after activating opengl accel. on an nvidia onboard video card?
<sithlord48> do you have any other display options in system settings -> display
<peabody> ok well I got logged back in, I had moved my .kde prefences to .kde_old to see if that was an issue
<peabody> and apparently I have no failsafe mode in kde
<peabody> but at least I have a login :p
<sithlord48> peabody, very good. nice to see you loged back in...
<badapple> yes but nothing larger. one smaller i believe. any attemots to edit my xorg.conf have not worked. im kinda noob.
<sithlord48> badapple, how did you go about installing your nvidia driver ?
<badapple> i used the "hardware drivers" activate button.
<sithlord48> ok
<sithlord48> did you turn on opengl w/ nvidia-settings?
<peabody> sithlord48: yeah thanks for the tip
<sithlord48> peabody , no problem happy to help
<badapple> yea ive tried changing the resloution through the nvidia xserver app but that doesnt let me either, but everything else in nvidia xserver looks correct
<sithlord48> idk any other way to fix it then to add the mode line to your xorg....
<sithlord48> and i don't have an nvidia card in this computer to look around w/ relivent results....
<badapple> i have tried forcing it into krandr and gotten it to show up as an option but it does not actually change the resolution..
<sithlord48> bummer...
<badapple> but will say it has.  yea..  i have an ati card but didnt have much luck with that either.
<sithlord48> perhaps you should uninstall your driver and see if installing it w/ envy or nvidia shell script yealds a better install..
<badapple> can i just get envy in the usual way?
<sithlord48> yea my ati card is whipped in to shape now.. but its proformance is nothing compared to when i had winxp on this same computer...
<sithlord48> i think so ..
<badapple> ok. thank you. i will try that. youve been helpful
<sithlord48> badapple, no problem hopefully you can get you issue resolved. video @ 640*480 is just no good today....
<badapple> sithlord, i think that was a pm? im using quassel, not sure how it works really just jumped on it. yea, it wouldnt bother me im using as a tv replacement mostly with boxee, but it cuts alot of setting pages off so i cant click "ok". tabbing blindl is not fun..
<sithlord48> yea thats no fun at all now i know my tv is stuck at 640*480 (its an old pos)
<sithlord48> well all, its about time for me to get off , its already after 1:30 am and i got to be up for work by 7am so night all
<badapple> im sorta suspecting that is part of my problem too, but it does do 800x600 untill i activate opengl.
<badapple> goodnight
<badapple> lanks again for the help. im trying envy now..
<rompstar> still having issues with network, when I boot there is no network, after I type: sudo dhclient network is assigned to eth0    my sudo pico /etc/network/interfaces
<rompstar>  
<rompstar> has
<badapple> *thanks
<sithlord48> well 800*600 is much better. i guess , hopefull you get ur driver working right...
<rompstar> sorry
<rompstar> disconnected
<rompstar> any ideas with my problem ?
<rompstar> my file has: # The loopback network interface
<rompstar> auto lo
<rompstar> iface lo inet loopback
<rompstar> # The primary network interface
<rompstar> auto eth0
<rompstar> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<wff> Sorry, but is it just me or is video playback horrible with Jaunty?
<tron2000> hey everyone
<rakista__> hmmm
<Mamarok> hi rakista__, do you have a question?
<rakista__> no jjust trying to figure out this damn comcast connection
<Mamarok> watch your language, please
<Mamarok> but yeah, I heard that comcast is a pain
<rakista__> what language damn >?
<Mamarok> exactly
<rakista__> lol
<robinp> i am having trouble installing 9.04 from the CD - for some reason it can't see the partitions on my /dev/sda (there is an existing ntfs, ext3 and swap partition). The 8.04 cd can read the table fine ? is this a known issue ? is there a workoaround ?
<Mamarok> robinp: it should work fine, yes
<Mamarok> robinp: what option did you choose, manual?
<robinp> yes
<robinp> the auto just wanted to format the whole disk
<Mamarok> ocuh, that should not happen
<robinp> i have the 9.04b cd - i might give that a go and see if there is an issue with that one
<Mamarok> robinp: you can try setting mountpoints from the command line first
<robinp> i know of at least one regression with the installer between 9.04b and 9.04 RC
<Mamarok> booting with a live CD in command line mode
<Mamarok> why don't you use a final release?
<Mamarok> and what is 9.04b?
<robinp> sorry - when i say RC - i mean final
<Mamarok> you definitely shoudl use a final release CD
<robinp> (were there any changes between the RC and final? )
<Mamarok> should even
<Mamarok> I don't know, never used the RC for installation, I only did upgrade in between
<Mamarok> but I did a fresh isntall with final, so I know that works
<robinp> now it is the desktop amd64 9.04 final cd im trying with just for complete clarification
<Mamarok> that's exactly the one I used, and it works in manual mode
<philsf> how can I backup and restore my podcast subscriptions in 1.4.10?
<philsf> or maybe export/import?
<philsf> preferrably export/j #ubuntu
<Mamarok> philsf: check if these settings are in teh config file and save that
<Mamarok> philsf: .kde/share/config/amarok*
<philsf> Mamarok: I have grepped a bit, but only found a binary file
<Mamarok> philsf: I can't remember where those were, maybe in the database
<philsf> and I can't confirm
<Mamarok> philsf: the config files are definitely not binary :)
<philsf> "Binary file collection.db matches"
<philsf> this is the only grep result, besides the log
<Mamarok> philsf: the config files are always text files
<Mamarok> philsf: care asking in #amarok?
<philsf> Mamarok: oh, I was looking in apps/amarok, instead of config
<Mamarok> somebody might know
<philsf> sorry
<Mamarok> philsf: just for security, save the apps/amarok/ folder too, so at least you have your database
<philsf> I'm probably asking at the wrong time
<philsf> no activity there, for a while now
<philsf> wrong timezone
<Mamarok> philsf: if you do not ask, nobody will answer you, just ask your question
<philsf> Mamarok: I did
<Mamarok> philsf: when? I'm there and haven seen anything since quite some time
<philsf> about 15 minutes ago
<Mamarok> oh, right, now I see it,
<Mamarok> philsf: just be patient then, the timezone is right, most are in Europe and the aussies are still up
<robinp> Mamarok: ok im getting error messages in the console as to why its not working...
<Mamarok> robinp: could you pastebin those, please?
<Mamarok> if it's above 3 lines that is
<robinp> ill manually copy them to a pastebin
<mickru> I have a problem with OpenOffice Impress under Jaunty. I can open a presentation from dolphin, but I cannot launch impress via kicker ...
<Mamarok> kicker?
<mickru> it does fail with some dialog saying it cannot access some files
<mickru> <Alt>+<F2>
<Mamarok> mickru: you mean krunner?
<mickru> ok, if that's what its called :-)
<mickru> jep
<mickru> krunner
<mickru> If I want to start an empty presentation starting impress via krunner it fails
<Mamarok> mickru: then you need to type openoffice there
<Mamarok> not impress
<mickru> I type presentation, and get the offering of the Impress application. I click on that icon offering
<mickru> I suppose that this will launch openoffice the right way with the impress module
<Mamarok> mickru: works here, but I'm in 4.3
<mickru> hmm
<Mamarok> mickru: works in 4.2.2 too, just tested on another PC
<mickru> The error dialog poping up it saying: No acces to object. Because of lack of permission it's not possible to access the object
<mickru> I'm using 4.2.3
<mickru> Usually I open an existing presentation and then this issue doesn't show
<uberadm> how do i disable kwalletmanager
<mickru> I just recently discovered it, when I tried to start the presentation module empty
<Mamarok> uberadm: right click on the icon
<robinp> Mamarok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/180118/
<robinp> Mamarok: thats what I caught at least
<mickru> starting OpenOffice with the writer module, then doing file->new presention does work if I select one of my own templates, but not with the default presentation
<mickru> can it be that the default presentation is missing?
<mickru> where would I find that?
<Mamarok> mickru: you mean you didn't install OpenOffice on Jaunty yet?
<Mamarok> if you installed it, impress should work out of the box, and with te wizard coming up
<mickru> yes I did. Was part of the update when I upgraded to Jaunty from 8.10
<uberadm> thanks Mamarok
<robinp> Mamarok: im reading https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/220706 sounds like it could well be a motherboard related problem (Im using a Asus p5q)
<mickru> for sure seems to be  a problem with the presentation wizard. Any idea how to get that working again?
<mickru> How can I check if it's there?
<Mamarok> robinp: more a harddisk problem from the error messages, or the SATA controller
<Mamarok> mickru: force reinstall for OpenOffice
<mickru> ok.. will try that
<robinp> Mamarok: yeah - from the gist of what im reading its from the sata_nv.c file that changed ...
<serocult> hola
<serocult> buenos dias
<Mamarok> !es | serocult
<ubottu> serocult: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mickru> hmm can you give me a hint how to manage that? Is there a meta-package name for it?
<Mamarok> mickru: openoffice.org is a metapackage that should get you everything
<mickru> ok
<mickru> sudo apt-get install --reinstall  openoffice.org
<mickru> doesn't do the trick - no change
<Mamarok> mickru: what does it open when you start with the krunner?
<mickru> OpenOffice does start in the background. But when you expect the main window you get an error dialog that it has no rights to access an object. Which object isn't further specified. But I assume its the presentation wizard
<Mamarok> could be the metapackage that is not working right
<Mamarok> mickru: purge openoffice and install again would be my last proposition
<mickru> :-)
<mickru> ok ...
<mickru> no change after reinstall... but now the UI is english, not german
<mickru> the language I can fix, but it seems that the meta package has a problem
<mickru> impress still with the same issue than before - no change
<mickru> presentation wizard isn't working for me
<xp-killer> i just update to kubuntu 9.04 now it saying dont have suport for my output vga
<xp-killer> so i put it on my old screen 4:3 to change the resolution then reconect it to my HDtv the size is not the same plus when i restart it looses the resolution
<xp-killer> and i have to reconect to my 4:3 screen
<Mamarok> xp-killer: check the display settings in the systemsettings
<Mamarok> hdmi is definitely supported
<xp-killer> i change the resolution but when i restart the pc it saying not suported so i had to go back on my 4:3 screen
<xp-killer> im conected with vga not hdmi
<xp-killer> and it's not taken the hold screen anymore
<xp-killer> Mamarok:
<Mamarok> hm, having a HDTV and not connection it through that is...
<Mamarok> investing in a hdmi cable for that TV is definitely worth a try, doesn't it come with one?
<xp-killer> Mamarok: the tv have hdmi input but the pc dont have a hdmi output
<Mamarok> xp-killer: there are adapters AFAIK
<xp-killer> Mamarok: ok i put the resolution on 720x400 it take the hold scren i dont have the black ends anymore
<Mamarok> because using it through a VGA cable doesn't give you HD at all
<xp-killer> Mamarok: but everything IS HUGE BIG
<Mamarok> xp-killer: as I said, check the systemsettings->Display part and tewak there, but my neighbor has a HDTV and it works fine with 16:9
<Mamarok> and you should be able to do 1440x800
<xp-killer> yeah it was working fine untill i upgrade to 9.04
<Mamarok> xp-killer: works here, with 9.04
<xp-killer> Mamarok: in the display i dont see 1440x800 option your friend must of have a realy BIG hdtv
<Mamarok> xp-killer: nope, 17"
<Mamarok> which is even very small for a hdtv :)
<xp-killer> Mamarok: oh thats small so why dont i have that option in my display "1440x800"
<Mamarok> wait, no, it's 212, still small though
<Mamarok> xp-killer: did you change settings on the screen itself?
<xp-killer> no it restart after the upgrade then told me display not suportive
<Mamarok> xp-killer: try settings on the screen itself, might be disabled there
<xp-killer> Mamarok: so i put it on my 4:3 change display and put it back on my 16:9 and it work but when i restarts it keep saying not suportive
<Mamarok> xp-killer: well, I would invest in a cable adapter
<xp-killer> Mamarok: my pc dont have hdmi
<xp-killer> Mamarok: why should i buy anything when the resolution was fine untill i upgrade?
<carolija> hi all
<xp-killer> Mamarok: im gona restart to see if it tells me not surpotive again
<carolija> how to see via konzola my computer performance ?
<Mamarok> carolija: top or htop
<Mamarok> htop you will have to install
<Mamarok> but it's much nicer than top
<carolija> tnx Mamarok
<carolija> ill try it now :)
<xp-killer> Mamarok: maybe it's the xorg config i have to play with or something
<xp-killer> Mamarok: how do i get to the config for xorg or what ever u does call it
<Mamarok> xp-killer: it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but you will not find much there
<Mamarok> you can add settings though, like the screen resolution
<xp-killer> Mamarok: im not seing no resolution in it
<xp-killer> Mamarok: maybe thats why it keep resettting it self when i restart
<Mamarok> xp-killer: I told you, you will not find anything, but you can add your settings
<Rojwan> Hi, I'm looking for a Kubuntu user manual. Will a Ubuntu user manual be helpful?
<ubuntu> Hey can someone help me out?
<Mamarok> !ask | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mamarok> Rojwan: for general Linux stuff yes, else check the userbase.kde.org website
<carolija> Mamarok i want to see if is my PC okey for Compiz
<Rojwan> I'll do that, thanks Mamarok.
<ubuntu> I just installed kubuntu and Want to get wine working but dont remember anything from last time i used linux
<Mamarok> carolija: you don't use compiz in KDE 4, use the desktop effects
<carolija> yea ?
<carolija> I used the Desktop effects
<carolija> so to not install compiz ?
<Mamarok> carolija: then it works
<ubuntu> I believe I used to use the sudo apt get command in terminal but now it does not seem to work
<Mamarok> carolija: look at the systemsettings -> desktop -> all effects and change what you want
<carolija> I have option to install it, just i don want untill i am not sure if he can handle it
<carolija> ok, tnx
<Mamarok> ubuntu: you need to put the option install
<Mamarok> ubuntu: sudo apt-get install wine
<ubuntu> ahh thank you Mamarok
<Mamarok> carolija: what graphic card?
<carolija> Mamarok: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] [1002:4150
<carolija> arolija@s024:~$ free -m
<carolija>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<carolija> Mem:          1002        958         43          0         25        418
<carolija> -/+ buffers/cache:        515        486
<carolija> Swap:         2925          0       2925
<carolija> carolija@s024:~$
<jussi01> !paste | carolija
<ubottu> carolija: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Mamarok> carolija: if your graphic card supports 3D with the radeon driver, then it's ok, but the fglrx driver in Jaunty is broken, so it won't work with that one
<carolija> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<carolija> sorry, and tnx
<Mamarok> carolija: do you really have 3 GB of RAM?
<carolija> No i dont have on this old PC 3GB of RAM Mamarok
<carolija> i have 1 GB on that PC where I use kubuntu
<Mamarok> carolija: right, misread, the swap
<carolija> where did u sow 3GB ?
<carolija> right, misread, the swap = what this mean ?
<Mamarok> carolija: you might try glxgears to check the 3D ability
<Mamarok> carolija: I read the wrong line
<carolija> Mamarok:  if your graphic card supports 3D with the radeon driver, then it's ok, but the fglrx driver in Jaunty is broken, so it won't work with that one - That is the point I whan to know before i try can support it or not
<Mamarok> carolija: run glxgears from a command line
<carolija> ok, sec
<carolija> Mamaork, now i see some 3 thing made a cycle lol
<carolija> what is this ? :)
<Mamarok> carolija: does it run fast?
<carolija> in clolors
<carolija> yes, it's run fast i think
<carolija> I mean its not slow anyway
<Mamarok> then your card is 3D capable, but now we have to check if it runs with the Radeon driver too
<carolija> how to check that one ?
<carolija> via googl ot there is command
<jussi01> Does anyone know if its possible to ge google calendar working with kontact?
<Mamarok> carolija: you need to install the radeon driver and remove the fglrx driver, but it should work well with your card
<carolija> Mamaro, hmm, is there some easy why via konzola to do that or ?
<jussi01> !tab | carolija
<ubottu> carolija: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Mamarok> carolija: apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<carolija> yes i know jussi01
<Mamarok> with sudo
<carolija> i was wondering are u playing with me or what:)
<Mamarok> carolija: he said that because you mistyped my nick
<carolija> I know, i am sorry, i like to type
<carolija> thats all
<Mamarok> carolija: remember, this is a support channel, so no chit chat :)
<carolija> Mamarok, yea, thats why im here...
<carolija> and btw my TAB wont work, don't know why on xchat
<Mamarok> carolija: install that server, then remove the fglrx server, all from the command line, without KDE running of course
<Mamarok> carolija: you can set this in the xchat settings
<carolija> ill do that right now
<Mamarok> carolija: then you need to reconfigure the X settings:
<Mamarok> carolija: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Mamarok> carolija: then you should be able to restart KDE and enable the desktop effects
<carolija> ok, thank you, ill let you know
<Mamarok> yes, would be nice
<Mamarok> carolija: you are welcome :)
<carolija> Mamarok, Thank you for your time :)
<Mamarok> carolija: taht's what I'm here for :)
<hjb> Hi. I'm using kubuntu 9.04
<Mamarok> afk, bbl
<hjb> After copying over some directories from an older machine, there's a strange thing in dolphin
<hjb> some directories are displayed with a directory icon, but afex are displayed with a ? icon
<hjb> i've checked permissions etc. all the same
<hjb> how can i get rid of those ? icons?
<jussi01> hjb: tried right clicking, - properties, then click the icon and change it?
<hjb> jussi01: doh ;) great
<hjb> jussi01: sometimes i'm not thinking gui :)
<hjb> jussi01: just strange why it hadn't choosen the standard folder icon automatically
<jussi01> hjb: curious, but I have no idea. glad it worked for you :)
<hjb> jussi01: yeah, thanks :)
<xp-killer> my resolution doesnt save for the vga output,can someone help me?
<carolija> Something is really bad in here , so like I sad this is old PC what I use for kubuntu he have 1 GB RAM , and now i can't start it , like something is using all his CPU or don't know what
<carolija> it's in here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/180195/
<carolija> I can get in via ssh from laptop but he is blickd
<carolija> and idea ?
<carolija> jussi01, i hope this is correct :)
<carolija> how i did it now with c/p
<carolija> So ppl with spoof/whost ubuntu/mebmer/..  ; freenode/staff/...   are @ in here ? Because i don't see any @ in this channel, just curiose.
<carolija> OMG again , the pc just boot up i see the Desktop and he just freez
<carolija> :(
<carolija> I formated this 9.04 Kubuntu 5 times in 3 days, something is really wrong ... just can't figure out what!
<carolija> And that is not the point if its something wrong go and format it ....
<carolija> And what is strange I can go in from other PC via ssh : uptime ---  11:42:26 up 12 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.06, 0.32, 0.19
<carolija> is  there any way to switch of Desktop effects from Konzola ?
<carolija> Maybe there is the problem ....
<carolija> From that time i have play with Desktop effects and restart it I can't go back ...
<katoda> hi, does anybody know how to get simultanous sound by amarok & flash in jaunty?
<Leblond> Bonjour
<carolija> i made it!!!
<carolija> Bonjour
<Leblond> j'ai un probleme :
<Leblond> je me demandais si avec kino on pouvais flouter certaines parties d'une video
<Leblond> sinon quel logiciel utiliser
<Leblond> :S
<carolija> Leblond
<carolija> tu a Français #
<Leblond> ?
<carolija> tu vais la : #ubuntu-fr
<carolija> ici est pour Anglais
<Leblond> ah pardon
<carolija> Or if u speak English
<Leblond> desole
<carolija> u can say it on english
<carolija> de rian
<Leblond> sorry but i'm not very good inenglish
<eagles0513875> !fr | leb
<ubottu> leb: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<eagles0513875> whoops he left
<carolija> :)
<carolija> I told him already ...
<Gamarok__> howdy guys
<blubbar> hi, I can start KDE but I can't click on the Desktop and have no taskbar anymore. any ideas how I can get my Desktop? :)
<carolija> blubbar,
<carolija>   did u change something before that ?
<blubbar> carolija: nothing only the xorg.conf. switching from one monitor to two
<Mamarok> blubbar: set the displays right in the system settings then
<blubbar> i remember there was a command to restart the kde elements, but I wasn't using KDE long time ago
<Mamarok> blubbar: read what I just told you
<blubbar> yeap
<carolija> Mamarok,
<carolija>   now is all fine , I guess this PC is not good for desktop effects
<carolija> I had to swich it off, because my PC was frezz
<carolija> but I can go in  via ssh from his PC , strange ..
<Mamarok> carolija: because you tried the fglrx driver I guess
<carolija> maybe, don't know ;/
<Mamarok> carolija: you absolutely have to remove that, else it will not work
<Mamarok> carolija: remember the instructions I gave you earlier?
<Mamarok> carolija: your graphic card is reproted to do great with the free radeon driver, also 3D
<Mamarok> reported even
<carolija> u mean like u sad :
<carolija> apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<carolija> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<carolija> ?
<Mamarok> no, remove the fglrx driver, else it's still default
<Mamarok> then reconfigure the xserver
<achilleas> how do i switch all sound output to just one device in ubuntu ffs
<Mamarok> carolija: sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<carolija> sudo apt-get remove fglrx ?
<willsazon> ola, ola, ola
<carolija> ah purge
<carolija> ok, sec
<Mamarok> then you do the dpkg-reconfigure again
<Mamarok> !es | willsazon
<ubottu> willsazon: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<willsazon> alguem teria uma soluçao para eu ligar e desligar um pc pela rede?
<willsazon> rsrsrsrssrsrsrsrsrsrsrsrsrsrsrsrsr
<Mamarok> willsazon: Enlgish only here, please!
<carolija> Mamarok,
<carolija>   The pc is frozen again but i can use the ssh from this PC
<carolija> i do this roght now : sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<carolija> right*
<Mamarok> carolija: you have to do these settings without being logged into KDE
<carolija> ah  , okk
<willsazon> it forgives
<carolija> so reboor
<carolija> reboot*
<Mamarok> carolija: no, why?
<willsazon> somebody to say knows me as to bind and disconnect a PC for the net
<carolija> to logout from KDE , no ?
<carolija> i will leave it just to boot up and than sudo apt-get purge fglrx
<Mamarok> willsazon: you should ask in #kubuntu-es
<carolija> !es | willsazon
<ubottu> willsazon: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<carolija> ha! i learn
<willsazon> not, for it disconnect it exactly.
<Mamarok> carolija: please, I already told him, do not abuse the bot!
<carolija> Mamarok,
<carolija>   ok
<willsazon> ok
<Mamarok> carolija: boot in maintainance mode, so you are logged in as sudo by default
<Mamarok> then purge the fglrx driver, and reconfigure the xserver again with dpkg-reconfigure as I told you
<Mamarok> carolija: and of course you will have to install the radeon driver, or have you already done that?
<carolija> Mamarok,
<carolija>   No i didn't install it yet
<Mamarok> carolija: well, it can't work then, can't it?
<Mamarok> carolija: 1. install the radeon driver
<Mamarok> carolija: 2. purge the fglrx driver
<Mamarok> caro3. reconfigure the X server3.
<Mamarok> oops
<Mamarok> carolija: 3. reconfigure the X server
<carolija> Mamarok,
<carolija>   So not first tu purge the fglrk driver ?
<carolija> because i already do that :/
<carolija> But h wait in here: Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<carolija> (Reading database ...
<Mamarok> carolija: install the radeon driver
<carolija> okey
<carolija> So i will cancel this
<carolija> and install the driver how u sad
<Mamarok> carolija: just follow the steps I gave you and report back then
<Mamarok> no need to comment every step if there are no errors
<carolija> Mamarok,
<carolija>   ok, tnx
<mamr> is there a package including the original kde 4 wallpapers?
<mamr> cause I only got the "Air" wallpaper, but not the other ones
<mamr> oh
<mamr> sorry, think I found them
<mamr> :)
<sandy_> my jaunty networkmanager seems to recognize my default wireless network connection as if it was a new one -> and therefore always asks for the password again -> how can i solve that?
<Spezl> hi, does anyone know how to find out which version of the ati proprietary graphics driver i am using?
<Mamarok> Spezl: aptitude show xorg-driver-fglrx
<Spezl> Mamarok: "Version: 2:8.600-0ubuntu2" now what catalyst version does that mean? can'/t be 8.6 since that would not support xserver version 1.6?
<Mist_> hmm.. from where is the ntfs, fat partitions handled in kubuntu 9.04? I have 3 of them, but they are not entered in fstab like I am used to from earlier ^^
<LadyNikon> Mist_: if you run the command mount what do you see?
<Mist_> I see a list starting with /dev/sda1 on type ... etc and so on.. ending with securityfs on /sys ...
<Mist_> I have the mount points specified in dolphin and so on but using them ask me for root passw of course. Just felt a bit odd they were not in fstab if they where listed in dolphin :)
<Mist_> guess it might be a kde4 feature..
<Mist_> it scanned the disks and found partition and listing the names related to those partitions I would guess?
<Mist_> LadyNikon: feels like a search of the ubuntu forums is suited here how others worked it out. have a feeling ntfs tools form kde 3.x etc. should not be used. edit fstab at highest it feels.. :)
<Mamarok> Spezl: that is the current fglrx driver, don't use it, it's buggy
<LadyNikon> oh i useed that part
<LadyNikon> i thought you were just trying to add the location of your ntfs partitions
<LadyNikon> Mist_: good luck!
<dROg> heya guys
<dROg> i have a bit of a question
<dROg> does anybody have problems with kwin ?
<dROg> on amd64
<Mist_> LadyNikon: he he. Those things should be the easy part. Always been a bit confused adding them to fstab and have them mounted with correct permissions dynamicaly for users :P
<LadyNikon> dROg: ask what your problem is.. instead of if people use it
<LadyNikon> it makes the day alot faster
<Mist_> LadyNikon: the mystery atm is.. how does kde4 know about them through which procedure and tech and is there a way to just add my user to a group so that they are mounted without asking me for password :)
<dROg> LadyNikon: kwin crashes sometimes
<dROg> but doesn't say why or where the source came
<LadyNikon> hmm i have always used ubuntu up until no.w.. i didnt know kde4 used fstab differently
<LadyNikon> dROg: have you checked your logs?
<dROg> yes :) quite often actually....i even keep pidgin in debugging mode
<dROg> but i can't see why it crashes, and when i try to shut it down and then start it again....it says something bout xsmserver or something like that, dunno if it's quite xsm.....but it says something about a server or something failed to start
<Mist_> LadyNikon: seems it checking up devices for itself and their partitions and mountpoints since they are not in fstab at all.. ^^ Would be sweet to not have to fiddle around with fstab actually and they are added on the fly.. hmm
<dROg> no idaes ?
<dROg> ideas*
<Mamarok> dROg: what version of KDE are you using?
<dROg> 4.2
<Mamarok> 4.2.0?
<Mamarok> dROg: if you are on Jaunty, it's either 4.2.2 or 4.2.3
<dROg> 4.2.3
<dROg> sorry for that :)
<Mamarok> dROg: no problem :)
<Mamarok> dROg: could it be that something is not installed?
<dROg> can't be that, all kwin utilities are in :)
<Hetor> is there any way to make GTK+ applications look like KDE ones?
<Mamarok> hm, xcmserver not loaded?
<LadyNikon> dROg: i never used it sorry.
<dROg> yeah....think that's it
<dROg> but that's happening
<dROg> after i try to start it again
<dROg> after it crashes
<Mamarok> Hetor: systemsettings -> Appearance - GTK style
<Mist_> oh look at that.. a  webpage by name linux-ntfs.org.. :)
<Mist_> sounds like epic win for me :P
<Mamarok> dROg: that could very well be a missing dependency, as xchat is not a KDE application something couls be missing for it to work correctly
<Mamarok> could*
<dROg> hm
<dROg> isnt' quassel a kde application ?
<kubu> Hello where are the files to edit the kmenucategories in kubuntu 9.04
<Hetor> Mamarok: I don't want KDE to look like GTK+, I want GTK+ to look like KDE :P
<Mamarok> Hetor: go there and have a look :)
<Hetor> I did
<Mamarok> kubu: right click on the menu icon, edit kmenu
<Mamarok> Hetor: Qtcurve?
<Mamarok> dROg: yes, it is
<dROg> then ... i can quite say i don't really have other apps installed.....
<dROg> i think
<dROg> :>
<Mamarok> dROg: you talked abour xchat earlier, didn't you?
<dROg> uhm...no....i don't even use that..
<kubu> for example to create shortcuts you can create applicatio_name.desktop where is the file to edit things such as Internet, mutimedia etc without using the menu editor
<Mamarok> dROg: sry, misread, you talked about pidgin
<dROg> brb a while, gotta do some homework now :) anyhow thanks for trying Mamarok, i think i'm kinda tired and i can't explain it quite well :) but when it'l crash again i'll make a note on exactly what is says
<dROg> i was askin about quassel if that's a kde app dude :)
<Mamarok> dROg: likely xsmserver
<dROg> xsmserver's from pidgin ?
<kubu> anyone knows how to edit the kmenu entries without using the KDE menu editor?
<Mamarok> kubu: that's how it works
<Mamarok> kubu: why don't you want that method?
<kubu> there should be a file like name.desktop that you can open in kate right?
<Mamarok> kubu: what do you want to do exactly?
<kubu> I want to add sub-menus and move some applications to the sub-menus
<Mamarok> kubu: well, that's what the menu editor is for, easiest way :)
<kubu> ok where does thos setting are store?
<Mamarok> kubu: wait, I'll get it for you
<kubu> I'm not familiar yet with kube since I am trying to move from pclos to kubuntu
<Mamarok> kubu: ~/.config/menus/
<Mamarok> there should be a .menu entry
<kubu> Mamarok thanks very much
<Mamarok> kubu: still, the menu editor is easier and avoids breaking things
<kubu> Actually my question should if I create a name.desktop file how do I make thet application for example apper under Internet menu?
<Mamarok> kubu: look ath that file, it lists stuff by categories
<kubu> Mamarok thanks
<Allah_kegyeltje> Sziasztok dicsoseges testverek
<carolija> Mamarok,
<carolija>   can u please tell me where im wrong ? --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/180335/
<carolija> i downloaded ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run but something i doing wrong ;/
<carolija> !hu | Allah_kegyeltje
<ubottu> Allah_kegyeltje: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<leleobhz> someone can help-me to find a problem on kubuntu that occours since kde3?
<leleobhz> (and i think its only with kubuntu)
<leleobhz> i have BIG troubles about amsn focus
<Allah_kegyeltje> ubottu brotha' danke schone
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Shadoze> Lol
<Allah_kegyeltje> carolija brotha DA
<Allah_kegyeltje> I am hungarian, not a tourist!
<Allah_kegyeltje> I am hungarian, not a tourist!
<Shadoze> ...?
<ahox> Hi, I have problem with KDE4.2 that I can not access any ftp site
<ahox> I always get an errorpage with URL: ftp://ftp.ngdc.noaa.gov,...,Additional Information: smb://ftp.ngdc.noaa.gov
<ahox> note the smb in the protocal part, does anyone know where this comes from?
<linuxerson> TecR0c : scared of north korea's missile. T.T
<linuxerson> ;;
<carolija> Allah_kegyeltje:  If you whant to play find other plac for that , if you whant to ask help on Hungarian go to #ubuntu-hu
<carolija> place*
<Allah_kegyeltje> Ah, so nice. Really?
<Allah_kegyeltje> Why brotha?
<linuxerson> want to help the korean people go to ubuntu-kr
<linuxerson> want to help the korean people go to #ubuntu-kr
<Shadoze> We know.
<carolija> Allah_kegyeltje:  because this is a support channel.
<Shadoze> Please go to #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu=hu
<Shadoze> *-hu
<carolija> hello Shadoze :)
<Allah_kegyeltje> Ohh, no. I can not going to #ubuntu-hu
<Shadoze> Why not?
<Shadoze> Hello carolija, did you get it working in the end?
<Allah_kegyeltje> Just because our companies under attack and heavy trollz warning in #ubuntu-hu
<carolija> Yea, but I have some problem with ATI graphick card
<fei_> hah .
<carolija> is u know where im wrong ? --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/180335/
<carolija> if*
<Allah_kegyeltje> and I hates all peoples, who has an operator commands in #ubuntu-hu
<carolija> You have kubuntu-offtopic too
<carolija> and  u can speak about who u hate etc ...
<Shadoze> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Shadoze> That's a list of channels availible
<Shadoze> @ carolija well according to that log, kubuntu is not supported with that driver
<Shadoze> Erm
<Shadoze> What is the make/model of your card?
<Allah_kegyeltje> anybody heard about mr. gsuveg from hungarian developers team?
<carolija> or im doing something wrong
<ahox> carolija: whats the make of your card?
<Shadoze> And also, do you know if you can install it via hardware-drivers
<carolija> Shadoze:  I download it in hre, maybe is wrong ?  http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.24&lang=English
<carolija> ahox:  Radeon 9600
<ahox> carolija: try  --buildpk Ubuntu/jaunty
<ahox> carolija: *--buildpkg Ubuntu/jaunty
<Shadoze> That does look like the correct driver for your card
<carolija> huh
<ahox> carolija: with a small j
<Allah_kegyeltje> Yesm I can fight for freedom
<ahox> I remember I managed to compile it for ubuntu for my radeon3600, however the driver never worked for me anyway...
<eagles0513875> j kubuntu-offtopic
<carolija> ahox:  carolija@s024:~$ --buildpkg Ubuntu/jaunty
<carolija> -bash: --buildpkg: command not found
<ahox> sry, thats just the parameter for the driver installer
<ahox> also, there is a newer driver available, why don't you first download the 9.5
<ahox> It seems to me that you currently use the 9.3
<carolija> I heard somwhere that is Radeon comatibile with kubuntu, just cant find right driver
<Shadoze> sudo sh ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/hardy
<Shadoze> replace the end with jaunty
<carolija> with kubuntu before this i hade no update any driver
<ahox> carolija: some are - and I understood that the 9.5 fixed some of the issues, but not all of them
<Shadoze> so try
<Allah_kegyeltje> jaunty_? brrr..big holy shit:(
<ahox> otherwise you can use the radeon opensource driver
<genii> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Allah_kegyeltje> a few dozens of bugs
<Shadoze> sudo sh ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/jaunty
<Allah_kegyeltje> IN EBGLISH: Jaunty not too god
<Allah_kegyeltje> Just because contains a few dozens of bigs
<Allah_kegyeltje> bugs
<Shadoze> Allah. instead of mouthing off, why don't you contribute with something usefull
<genii> Allah_kegyeltje: The swearing is more the kind of language that was not family-friendly
<ahox> I know this is offtopic, but because of recent events, is there some way to ignore someone on irc?
<genii> ahox: /ignore their-name
<ahox> thnx
<carolija> brb 10 min - Shadoze  i think this one will work will see , just to brb
<genii> ahox: np
<Allah_kegyeltje> brb wtfm omg?
<Shadoze> type /ignore Allah_kegyeltje 3,
<Shadoze> Ok carolija, hopefully
 * genii feeds tsimpson coffee
 * tsimpson runs and hides in the corner to drink it
<Shadoze> Allahs giving abuse via pm >.<
<Shadoze> Deleted the buffers ;)
<tsimpson> you should just /ignore them, nothing we can do here when they aren't in the channel
<tsimpson> (there's also #freenode if you want to complain)
<Shadoze> Cheers ignoring is easier than igniting there fire
<Allah_kegyeltje> Willkomt again brotha'z
<Allah_kegyeltje> Heavy TroLLz attak warnin'
<Allah_kegyeltje> I am da TUKSKILLAH
 * tsimpson gets bored of trolls quickly
<Shadoze> Dw, he was just after attention
<Mamarok> carolija: why did you install a ATI driver from elsewhere?
<Mamarok> carolija: I told you that this driver would not work
<koutrouvala> hi guys, how can i setup my network settings in kubuntu 9,04?? i must give manually ip, gateway, dns and network mask in order to connect. i know the values, i don't know where to enter them. can someone help me out with that plz?
<Mamarok> Shadoze: that was definitely not the correct driver for his card I fear...
<Mamarok> carolija: I gave you precise instructions, why didn't you follow those?
<Shadoze> Shoot
<Shadoze> The following products have been moved to the legacy software support structure (including Mobile and All-in-Wonder Variants)
<tsimpson> koutrouvala: System Settings -> Network Settings -> Network Management
<Shadoze> They had a ATI Radeon 9600 Series card
<Mamarok> Shadoze: I spent hal of my morning with that, please...
<koutrouvala> tsimpson, and there, where do i input each value??where i put the ip address, the dns etc?
<Shadoze> Sure thing *good luck*
<Mamarok> Shadoze: alos, the fglry drivers do *not* work in Jaunty, for no one, wether those are taken from the Ubuntu repos or from the ATI wbsite, those do not work
<tsimpson> koutrouvala: click the "New" button to create a new entry
<ahox> koutrouvala: What kind of connection do you have?
<Shadoze> I had my laptop running in jaunty the other day
<Shadoze> and that using a notorious ati radeon xpress 1100 card
<Mamarok> Shadoze: believe me, I spent dozens of hours on that stuff, if it worked for yu, you are a lucky sxception with a supported card
<Mamarok> the last two drivers where just a mess with half of the cards not supported at all
<ahox> Mamarok: I understood that it only works for some cards
<koutrouvala> tsimpson, what do you mean? this computer connects through the usiversity's network and must manually input the values. the values i must give are ip address, dns, 2ndary dns, network mask default gateway
<Mamarok> and the Radeon 9600 *never* worked well with any fglrx driver, in any distribution or version
<Shadoze> IMO i was probably using the open source version for mine
<ahox> koutrouvala: So do you have a wired connection?
<koutrouvala> tsimpson, yes
<Mamarok> ahox: well, what happened is that first AMD fired half of the driver staff for economic reasons
<Shadoze> last time i was using fglrx for sure was 8.10
<Mamarok> then they had to cope with a new xorg version and just removed most of the cards that were older than 1 year
<ahox> Mamarok: let me guess - and the whole qual/testing dep...?
<Mamarok> ahox: I guess so :(
<Shadoze> I thought amd only had like two workers working of there linux drivers anyway
<ahox> Mamarok: well, I currently use the radeon card, carolija, you may want to dry that, too
<ahox> koutrouvala: Press the Add button
<Mamarok> Shadoze: it's worse, they never worked on any open source driver, everything coming from ATI/AMD is closed source
<Shadoze> *These sites are community resources, and are not supported by, or affiliated with AMD in any way.  < Shows how much they care
<tsimpson> koutrouvala: from Network Management click "Add", then you can create an entry with IP address, gateway, DNS servers and the like
<ahox> sry, radeon driver, of course
<Mamarok> ahox: I gave him detailed instructions how to proceed, a mystery for me how he ended up with a ati driver downloaded from the website :(
<ahox> Mamarok: google is your fiend?
<Shadoze> Probably because it had ATI Radeon 9600 Series
<Shadoze> And google would have picked that up
<Shadoze> Unfortunatly at the top it stats all those cards listed below have been moved to legacy
<Mamarok> Shadoze: the 9600 omly wors well with the free radeon driver anyway, I had that for over 4 years :)
<koutrouvala> tsimpson, what method do i use? dhcp...auto....?? which one? because i ve been trying for a while and getting stuck
<tsimpson> koutrouvala: manual
<Mamarok> Shadoze: and the rule is easy: do not use the current fglrx drivers, they are crap
<ahox> koutrouvala: Manual...
<Mamarok> ahox: fiend? no, friend you mean?
<ahox> Mamarok: nope, in this case fiend
<koutrouvala> tsimpson, ok and then in search domains?? what do i put there?
<Shadoze> mamarok by any chance did you link them too
<Shadoze> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<tzanger> Good morning
<tzanger> I have noticed one really annoying thing with 9.04 and the screensave
<tzanger> er screensaver
<Shadoze> which has information on the open source driver and how to remove the propierity one
<Mamarok> Shadoze, ahox seriousley, I know what I am doing here, no help needed, but thanks :)
<Shadoze> Mamarok, i learnt the rule, not to buy from ati
<tzanger> when I unlock (I use a blank screensaver, but have tried with several), the dialog box comes up right away but if I start typing my password, it will "hang" for several seconds before printing *** for every character in the password, and then finally unlocking
<tzanger> does anyone know what causes this?
<Mamarok> Shadoze: it was better than nvidia driver-wise for a long time
<tsimpson> koutrouvala: you normally leave it blank
<Mamarok> tzanger: do you have desktop effects enabled or something else using your CPU?
<tzanger> Mamarok: I have a VERY minimal set of effects enabled, but when I turn them off completely, the same still happens
<tzanger> I thought the same thing :-)
<tzanger> it's a consistent thing
<Mamarok> tzanger: what does top tell you?
<tzanger> EVERY unlock does this, usually about 2-3 characters in to my password
<tzanger> Mamarok: I can't tell, I have to enter my password in order to get to a shell to see top
<Mamarok> tzanger: you do not need a root shell, just open konsole as a user
<tzanger> Mamarok: it has nothing to do with root
<tzanger> it's the screen saver unlock
<koutrouvala> tsimpson, and wher do i put the secindary dns?
<tzanger> it's my own (non-root) password
<tzanger> but I'll open up a shell with top running, let the screensaver kick in and see if I can catch the culprit
<Mamarok> tzanger: well, maybe you choose a 3D screensaver hugging your CPU
<tzanger> Mamarok: as I said, I use the "blank screen" screensaver
<Mamarok> tzanger: hm, you will have to do this from a terminal outside KDE then
<tsimpson> koutrouvala: separate by spaces
<Mamarok> oh, right, didn't see you specified blank screen
<tzanger> Mamarok: actually that's a great idea
<tzanger> ssh in
<tzanger> I didn't think of that
<tzanger> thank you
<ahox> tzanger, you can also switch to the console via ctr+alt+Fn
<Mamarok> tzanger: no need, just switch to tty1 with Ctrl+Alt+F1
<ahox> F7 is KDE, btw ;-)
<koutrouvala> tsimpson, the network mask prefix is 255.255.0.0. when i enter it it changes to 0. is this normal?
<ahox> ok, does anyone here knows where konqueror/dolphin check for the protocols to use? Mine always want to use the smb:// to open any ftp link
<tsimpson> koutrouvala: the prefix would be 16
<koutrouvala> tsimpson, the network mask it uses from windows is 255.255.0.0 .where do i enter that?\
<tsimpson> koutrouvala: a prefix of 16 is the same as a netmask of 255.255.0.0
<Mamarok> carolija: ping me when you are back
<koutrouvala> tsimpson, thnx man!! it worked! you saved the day guys, once again!
<koutrouvala> :)
<tsimpson> no problem :)
<linex> hello
<linex> Where can I read the difference between the desktop and server version ?
<ActionParsnip> linex: i can tell you if you like
<linex> I want to run kubuntu as desktop but also as a server.
<ActionParsnip> linex: then install desktop
<linex> ActionParsnip: If I installed the desktop version, will it not be able to do stuff that a server version can do ?
<ActionParsnip> linex: absolutely
<ActionParsnip> linex: the server install doesnt come with an x server or all the other stuff that a server system will not use. If you need a desktop system, install desktop. If the system is a  true server then running an x server is not only a waste, its also an extra process which can be captured
<linex> ActionParsnip: hmm, I asked a confuding question , now I get a simple answer, I'm confused.
<linex> ActionParsnip: ok. I get it. Both version are using exactly the build of packages, right ?
<ActionParsnip> linex: if you are going to put an x server on your system, install desktop and you will be fine
<ActionParsnip> linex: they use the same repos, its just the default apps that differ
<linex> ActionParsnip: Thanks. Understood now.
<genii> linex: In a typical real server setup, the box does not have a keyboard/mouse/monitor since it sits usually somewhere in a large cabinet. So the admin will instead use a desktop system from another location to administer this server, by either ssh into it, or installing onto the server web-based control applications for the things on that server.
<linex> I understand. I'm not a newbie. Though I did sound like one.
<linex> Thanks guys.
<carolija> Yea! Shadoze  that was right  command : http://paste.ubuntu.com/180392/
<carolija> So what is next now
<Mamarok> carolija: you didn't answer my question...
<carolija> just a sc to find it
<carolija> sec*
<Mamarok> carolija: I told you this morning *not* to use the proprietary driver, but use the free radeon one, why do you install the proprietary one then?
<carolija> hmm i im confused now, u told me that i need driver for my Radeon if i understood well ?
<carolija> or else want work
<Mamarok> carolija: I told you the following:
<Shadoze> There are two radeon drivers, an open source one, and the propierity ati one
<Mamarok> 1. sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<Mamarok> 2. purge the fglrx driver
<Mamarok> 3. reconfigure the xserver
<Mamarok> carolija: I don't know why you are doing something completely different now
<Mamarok> Shadoze: well, you handle that then, I have work here...
 * Mamarok gives up
<Mamarok> Shadoze: I gave even the line to type, so where is it difficult to understand?
<Shadoze> ?
<carolija> I did not understand this one well : <Mamarok> carolija: you need to install the radeon driver and remove the fglrx driver, but it should work well with your card
<Mamarok> carolija: I gave you precise instructions what to do
<Mamarok> I even numbered those, so I don't understand why you are doing something else...
<carolija> I typed that line Mamarok
<Mamarok> carolija: there were 3 lines
<Mamarok> carolija: but as others seem so keen on giving advice, check with them, I have work waiting here
<carolija> omg, wait to see now what i have to made it right
<Shadoze> @ carolija you will need to purge the fglrx driver and install open source one instead
<carolija> sudo apt-get purge fglrx*  ?
<Shadoze> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver
<Shadoze> Those are the instructions to remove fglrx depending on your situation
<carolija> Now i have this problem : E: Couldn't find package fglrx-amdcccle_8.593-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<carolija> wan i try to purge fglrx
<Shadoze>  locate fglrx
<Shadoze> will track down all the fglrx blobs
<ActionParsnip> sudo dpkg -P fglrx*    if you want to keep the package but remove config. sudo apt-get --purge remove fglrx*  to remove package and config
<carolija> they are here http://paste.ubuntu.com/180402/
<Shadoze> $ sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx
<ahox> Hi, is there some way of tracking all files that are beeing opened/read by a specific application? Like lsof, but continous
<Shadoze> is the more aggressive wayt
<carolija> yes this one sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx is working
<Shadoze> @ carolija
<Shadoze> I am meerly reading this article
<Shadoze> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Zorael> "Couldn't find package fglrx-amdcccle_8.593-0ubuntu1_i386.deb" happens if you perform something on fglrx* when there are files in your current directory matching that
<Shadoze> you may want to read along with me
<carolija> yea, i read it too
<carolija> open it
<Zorael> sudo aptitude purge ~nfglrx is the aptitude alternative.
<Shadoze> Thanks, Zorael
<carolija> so this one $ glxinfo |grep vendor
<Shadoze> Effectivally fglrx must be removed before we install the open source eq
<ahox> Can someone with a proxy please check for me if their ftp is working?
<Shadoze> Otherwise theres conflicts
<Zorael> Does anyone have a sound theme they recommend?
<ahox> in konqueror
<Shadoze> @ ahox, must be via a proxy?
<ahox> Shadoze: yes, but only the http proxy
<ahox> I have some very odd ftp error with http proxy enabled
<blackflag> hot to change grfic driver on 9.04? Can someone help?
<genii> ahox: You should instead just tell us the error instead .
<ahox> Access denied to smb://ftp. (I did some time ago)
<ahox> notice the smb
<ahox> and the url is ftp://ftp
<genii> ahox: You put for the proxy an URL beginning with smb://   ?
<ahox> no, I only use a proxy for the http
<ahox> my kioslaverc looks good, too
<carolija> first i need to reboot comp
<carolija> after purge  fglrx
<Shadoze> yup
<carolija> thats how say u r link
<ahox> genii: no, the url i type is ftp://ftp
<Shadoze> You do need to reboot, it's cool :)
<carolija> Zorael:  is it also to remove fglrx   ? <Zorael> sudo aptitude purge ~nfglrx is the aptitude alternative.
<Zorael> carolija: that will remove all installed packages containing "fglrx" in the package name
<Shadoze> @ ahox i have a ftp directory but no proxy at hand :(
<ahox> or rather ftp://ftp.ngdc.noaa.gov/
<Zorael> carolija: It won't remove it from your xorg.conf though, just uninstall the packages
<carolija> Zorael:  thank you
<carolija> i did that one too
<ahox> Shadoze: actually, try anything in the http proxy field
<ahox> I still get the same error, even with an non-existent proxy
<Shadoze> im connected and anon logged in fine
<Shadoze> it did it via dolphin for me
<Shadoze> @ carolija when you reboot fglrx *should* be gone
<wee> hi All
<ahox> Shadoze: mhm odd, it just doesn't work for me
<carolija> Shadoze:  We will se now, i HOPE ! :)
<ahox> Shadoze: Do you also have kde4.2.3?
<Shadoze> @ carolija, hopefully! @ ahox erm sec
<Shadoze> try accessing my ftp directory
<Shadoze> ftp://91.121.87.12/
<carolija> "Make sure "fglrx" is not listed in /etc/modules file. "
<Shadoze> Yes. 4.2.3
<carolija> pub ;p
<EckiD> hey there, got a minor gui problem... does anybody know a way to remove the menu drop shadows in kde3 apps
<Parrot> hey there, got a minor gui problem... does anybody know a way to remove the menu drop shadows in kde3 apps
<Shadoze> yup :) though theres nothing in it :P
<ahox> ok, now I am completly lost. I have a new kubuntu + update to 4.2.3 and I just created a new user - same problem,
<Parrot> yup :) though theres nothing in it :P
<Parrot> ok, now I am completly lost. I have a new kubuntu + update to 4.2.3 and I just created a new user - same problem,
<Shadoze> Parrot is now leaving
<carolija> I can open desktop now !
<carolija> cant*
<Parrot> Parrot is now leaving
<Parrot> I can open desktop now !
<Parrot> cant*
<carolija> Shadoze:  should i go to root shell prompt ?
<Parrot> Shadoze:  should i go to root shell prompt ?
<carolija> Parrot:
<Parrot> Parrot:
<Shadoze> Yes carolija
<Mamarok> Parrot: stop that!
<Shadoze> Look at his hostname, clearly here to spam
<Zorael> ./ignore Parrot :3
<astromme> yep :)
<astromme> same Zorael
<Zorael> Is there a keybind to "show desktop"/hide all windows?
<Parrot> Yes carolija
<Parrot>  Parrot: stop that!
<Zxcvb> I am trying to boot the kubuntu installer via loadlin, but the initrd.gz on the kubuntu CD gives up waiting for the root device
<EckiD> i know of ctrl+12 to show the plasma widget dashboard
<Zxcvb> the files at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/ work, but are for ubuntu
<Zorael> EckiD: Yeah, but I just want it to minimize all windows
<Zorael> equavilent to meta/win+D in Windows
<Shadoze> carolija, have you made sure fglrx is gone, or need help doing so?>
<EckiD> also you may try to add the "Show the Desktop" widget and assign a shortcut by yourself
<slow-motion> hi
<EckiD> haven't tried though
<carolija> Shadoze:  its in /usr/share and /var/lib/
<Mamarok> Shadoze: I think he installed that driver twice from different sources
<EckiD> Zorael: yeah, works on my machine
<EckiD> slow-motion: hi
<Shadoze> Oh dear
<Shadoze> Hold up
<slow-motion> hi EckiD
<Zorael> EckiD: Exactly what I was looking for, forgot about the widget, thanks
<Shadoze> @ carolija, what is in usr/share
<EckiD> you're welcome
<Shadoze> it isn't fglrx's documentation is it?
<carolija> ys
<carolija> yes Shadoze
<Shadoze> /usr/share/doc/fglrx
<carolija> ill show u
<carolija> just  a sec
<Shadoze> ok
<Shadoze> i thought so
<EckiD> does anyone know how to remove the 2d menu drop shadows of kde3 apps, using jaunty
<carolija> Shadoze:   take a look http://paste.ubuntu.com/180424/
<carolija> and  /usr/share/jockey/
<Mamarok> that's normal
<Mamarok> did you purge?
<Mamarok> doc should have gone too then
<carolija> yes i did Mamarok
<carolija> now the link show next:  Make sure libgl1-mesa-glx and libgl1-mesa-dri are properly installed:
<carolija> $ sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri
<Shadoze> fglrx has to be gone before installing the free driver
<Shadoze> or  you will run into trouble later on it the line
<Shadoze> brb, grabbing a drink
<carolija> ok
<carolija> Mamarok:  can u tell me witch package to specify here please ?  carolija@s024:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<carolija> [sudo] password for carolija:
<carolija> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: please specify a package to reconfigure
<Mamarok> carolija: moment...
<carolija> np
<Mamarok> carolija: so fglrx is definitely gone?
<Mamarok> and you installed the readeon driver?
<Mamarok> carolija: else it makes not much sense to reconfigure the x server
<Mamarok> carolija: ?
<carolija> back, went for drink too
<carolija> Mamarok:  listen now
<Mamarok> carolija: answer my qestions above and focus
<carolija> i mean look at this  http://paste.ubuntu.com/180424/
<carolija> so i did locate  fglrx
<carolija> and he find it on some places
<carolija> so I cant tell 100% if it's gon
<Mamarok> carolija: that's not a problem, these files should not disturb then
<carolija> thats a problem
<Mamarok> no it is not *Sigh*
<carolija> ah, so than it's gone 100%
<Shadoze> Nope, if i do locate fglrx, i get exactly the same result
<Shadoze> Don't worry about them carol
<Mamarok> carolija: and you have the correct driver installed now?
<carolija> yes Mamarok
<Mamarok> carolija: ok, the type the following:
<Mamarok> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Mamarok> then* even
<shadeslayer> how do i install kde 4.3??
<psi_> Hi, ive upgraded from Intrepid and i only have the shutdown-button - no restart?? Can i get it back anywhere?
<carolija> Mamarok:  ok i got some warning now
<shadeslayer> im on jaunty jackalope
<Mamarok> carolija: what warning?
<carolija> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<carolija> ups
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: are you an experienced user? KDE 4.3 is still beta
<carolija> carolija@s024:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<carolija> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<carolija>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20090525170434
<Mamarok> carolija: paste...
<carolija> ah, also if it's 3 line, ok .. sorry
<Mamarok> carolija: that is a normal warning, confirm
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: using ubuntu for 5 months...i can handle smal problems...i like bleeding edge developments :)
<carolija> ok, than
<shadeslayer> *small
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: there is not much support for it, so I warned you :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: still want to go along?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: no problems...im thinking of shifting to karmic when alpha 2 is out :P
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: definitels
<carolija> :)
<shadeslayer> *definitely
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: ouch, that is not advisable on a productive system, alpha 2 will certainly break a lot of things
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: also, there is not support for karmic here at all, advice given!
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: this is not a production machine :P personal notebook :)
<carolija> that is a chalange
<Mamarok> carolija: did you configure then?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: #ubuntu+1 :)
<carolija> yes Mamarok , i did it
<Mamarok> ok, shadeslayer, let me get the repo for you
<carolija> wait for nxt one
<Shadoze> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1157594&page=2
<carolija> next*
<Shadoze> @ shade
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: thanks :)
<Chr|s> how do i get the LCD Weather widget to work? It wont find my city
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: do you mind?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: sorry?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: sorry, wrong nick
<Mamarok> Shadoze: do you mind?
<Shadoze> I've had that up for ages, interested in doing it myself
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: should i use Shadoze link??
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: follow that link Shadoze has just given
<Shadoze> @ Mamarok, sorry if it interupted you
<Mamarok> Shadoze: ok, just don't do it, I can handle it alone
<carolija> Mamarok:  what is next after sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ? I wait to don't do again something stupid
<Shadoze> ^^
<carolija> I mean wait for advice
<Mamarok> carolija: told you, restart your system :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: um..how do i install that ppa?
<Mamarok> oh, actually I didn't, done now :)
<psi_> Hi, ive upgraded from Intrepid and i only have the shutdown-button - no restart?? Can i get it back anywhere?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: didn't you say you were experienced enough? *cough*
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yes but ppa's give out two links...no link for jaunty jackalope...
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: the one of your distro, of course
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: actually, that is not the correct ppa, was that in that link?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: let me get the right one, second
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i mean like...deb http ://...... and deb-src http://
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: moment :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: no problems
<carolija> Mamarok:  reboot is done
 * shadeslayer googles
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: add the following to your /etc/apt/sources.list:
<Mamarok> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/experimental/ubuntu jaunty main
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: also, you will have to add the following key:
<Mamarok> 8AC93F7A
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: do you know how to add PPA keys?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yes :P
<Polyculture> does anybody have an idea how to remove the menu drop shadows of kde3 apps?
<Mamarok> Polyculture: no, sry, I didn't use KDE3 in ages
<Mamarok> Polyculture: but it's likely in the settings -> Appearance somewhere
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: this is the key right?? http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/Release.gpg
<Shadoze> Poly
<Shadoze> Are using kde 4 and want to remove drop shadows from kde3 apps?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: no, the one I gave you
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: 2836cb0a8ac93f7a
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ok
<Mamarok> see above
<shadeslayer> 8AC93F7A
<shadeslayer> got it
<Polyculture> Mamarok: Seems there's no way to influence kde3 apps with the kde4 systemsettings
<Mamarok> !nick | Shadoze
<ubottu> Shadoze: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Mamarok> oops, wrong factoid
<Polyculture> Shadoze: exactly
<Shadoze> This may be of use
<Shadoze> http://forum.kde.org/remove-menu-drop-shadow-from-kde3-apps-t-27830.html
<Mamarok> Shadoze: use tab completion for nick names, half a nick will not highlight the person
<Shadoze> It's marked as solved and they were having the same problem as you
<shadeslayer> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<shadeslayer> ;)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: thx :)
<Mamarok> carolija: how did it go?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: is the key 2836cb0a8ac93f7a or the 8AC one??
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: that's the same :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ah..
<Mamarok> read the end of the number :)
<carolija> Mamarok:  I wait for the command because I am not sure wat I have to do after  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and reboot ?
<shadeslayer> added
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: kde-neon right??
<carolija> that is done, now i have to confogur /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Mamarok> carolija: that was it, just start your system normally
<carolija> ah so :)
<Mamarok> carolija: no, the line I gave you did handle that
<carolija> Mamarok: , thank you for your time man, and u to Shadoze :)
<carolija> i will try the system now and let u know
<Shadoze> If my tab key worked i would do that, but thanks for reinforming me
<Mamarok> carolija: ok, give us feedback
<Shadoze> gl carolija
<carolija> yup i will
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: uh caant find the package name
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: what package name?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: kde4.3?? or will kde 4.2 be replaced ny 4.3??
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: of course it will replace your current 4.2.2, what did you expect?
<shadeslayer> ok got it nm
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: seprate 4.3 install
<Shadoze> Polyculture, was that person having the same problem as you then?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: no, that would indeed be Neon then which installs in a sandbox and doesn't touch your system
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: just remove the PPA line I gave you and add the PPA from the wiki link then
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ok..no worries wit this too..as i have gnome+openbox+fluxbox ;)
<shadeslayer> *with
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: its fine
<Polyculture> shadeslayer: thanks, found and tried before, but i made a crucial mistake...
<carolija> Mamarok:  I have no desktop now
<Mamarok> carolija: how that, no desktop?
<carolija> its opend Xchat and Valknut but i see little icon of them
<Polyculture> Shadoze: what prob?
<carolija> nothing on the desktop, if i try right click nothing
<carolija>  have just a default pic and those two little icon
<Mamarok> what is Valknut?
<carolija> that is like DC++
<carolija> just for linux
<carolija> and xchat the same
<Shadoze> Polyculture, your window shadoz problem?
<Shadoze> *w
<carolija> Dubble click on that small icon and he open the program
<Polyculture> yeah, right, got confused with nick names
<Mamarok> carolija: and you did start KDE?
<Polyculture> Shadoze: found the thread before, but had two lines starting with spaces in the config file
<carolija> yes he start with KDE and now he is gone
<carolija> ill try reboot
<Polyculture> Shadoze:just removed them, now the kde3 shadows are gone
<Shadoze> That's great news!
<Mamarok> carolija: wait, try moving your current ~/.kde/ to .kde_old/ in your home folder, then start again
<carolija> Mamarok:  ok ill try
<Polyculture> Shadoz:yap, thanks for making me look over it again ;-)
<Shadoze> Heh, you would have found it again anyway :P
<Shadoze> Does anyone know if Quanta Plus is going to be ported to Kde 4
<Shadoze> Well, it works fine in four but it had the kde3 style, ect..
<Mamarok> Shadoze: they say so since quite some time, but as it is not even far from ready...
<Shadoze> Damn, i've been using it for a while and it seems to be working ok for what i'm doind
<Shadoze> Which is good atleast
<carolija> Mamarok:  all is fine !
<Mamarok> Shadoze: it will be gone in KDE 4.3 though
<Mamarok> carolija: oh, great to hear that!!!
<carolija> thank you Mamarok  again :)
<Steve^> Hi, can we Print to Pdf?
<Mamarok> carolija: you are welcome :)
<Shadoze> Shoot, is there any alternatives that focus in docbook quite alot
<Mamarok> carolija: just ry to fucous a bit more next time :)
<Mamarok> focus* even
<Shadoze> That's all im using quanta for, writing docbooks
<Mamarok> Steve^: yes, of course
<Polyculture> Steve^:sure
<Steve^> How do I set it up?
<Steve^> Its not a printer option like I've seen for Ubuntu
<Polyculture> Steve^: in jaunty you should be able to select "print to file (pdf)" in the print dialog
<Steve^> and the print to file options I find in Konqueror, Firefox or Opera are all a bit flaky
<Mamarok> Steve^: depends from what application, open the print dialog and select printo to *.ps or *.pdf
<Steve^> the printer list is empty
<Mamarok> Steve^: well, you do not need a printer configured, as you will print to a file
<Steve^> OpenOffice is so dreadful, I'm hoping to make files as HTML and print from there instead!
<Mamarok> Steve^: html is not exactly a printer friendly format
<Mamarok> Steve^: in OpenOffice you can export to PDF directly
<Steve^> but I can't make the document look right
<Mamarok> but you were asking if you could print to pdf
<Steve^> its a terrible program
<Mamarok> Steve^: works fine for me here
<Mamarok> Steve^: what version of Kubuntu?
<Steve^> The Opera print to file at least makes a text PDF, firefox makes an image
<Steve^> but half of it is missing :*
<Steve^> :(
<Steve^> 9.04
<Steve^> I'm making my CV, the layout needs to be compact and precise, OpenOffice cannot provide me with the flexibility that HTML does
<Mamarok> Steve^: your choice, it still is not a printer friendly format
<Mamarok> and don't judge from the printer preview, that doesn't give you WYSIWYG
<Mamarok> only if you are in 100%
<Steve^> true, which is why I'm hoping to PDF it
<Shadoze> Anyone know why amarok might not be adding to my collection
<Mamarok> Steve^: zoom in the print preview to 100% should show you the document correctly, I have no problems here to export to PDF
<Steve^> Mamarok, in OpenOffice?
<Mamarok> Shadoze: what version, what did you do to add?
<Steve^> Shadoze, bad file format?
<Shadoze> For example, i am playing an album and add another album by the same artist into the music folder, yet amarok will not pick it up, even if i rescan
<Shadoze> Amarok 2.0.2
<Shadoze> Hold up about th eformat
<Mamarok> Steve^: yes, I always use the PDF export function for my invoices, as I have some graphics in it that print better on an external printer that can handle printing PDF directly
<d3m3r5u5> Where is the playlist view in amarok 2?
<Shadoze> Oh dear
<Mamarok> Shadoze: all your tags set correctly?
<Steve^> Mamarok, ok, I have no problems with that. But for example, I cannot set a different margin between list items than around the list itself
<Shadoze> Something happened to the files inside that album
<Shadoze> No wonder, there corrupted :S
<Mamarok> Steve^: of course you can
<Mamarok> d3m3r5u5: on the right
<Steve^> Mamarok, yea?
<carolija> Mamarok:  Ill take that advice  for sure :)
<Mamarok> Steve^: yes, but not if you use the html format
<Mamarok> carolija: what advice?
<carolija> <Mamarok> carolija: just ry to fucous a bit more next time :)
<carolija> that one:)
<Mamarok> carolija: yeah, would spare us all a lot of time I guess :)
<Steve^> I can make HTML pixel perfect - but I'd like to use OpenOffice if I could bend it to my will
<carolija> Yea u r right...
<Mamarok> Steve^: in OpenOffice you should do this in the writer, not in the html editor
<Steve^> (OpenOffice has a HTML editor??)
<Mamarok> Steve^: if you want professional layout though you should use scribus-ng
<Barridus> uhhh, how do you search for files in kubuntu
<Mamarok> Steve^: of course it has
<Mamarok> Barridus: find in the command line or find in Dolphin
<Barridus> oh it's in dolphin.  duh, thanks XD
<Steve^> Mamarok, scribus is the equivalent to MS Publisher?
<Mamarok> Steve^: yes, but the new one is called Scribus-ng
<carolija> Why whan I open dolphin and i click on the Volume xt4 othr HDD I hav to give him root password ?
<Shadoze> Secuirty reasons
<carolija> he ask me for passwprd to use tha device
<carolija> is there is som way to he dont ask me ?
<Shadoze> Security, it will only ask once per session
<carolija> some*
<ActionParsnip> carolija: its mounted as root read/write only
<Shadoze> I'm sure you can turn it off, but i wouldent recommend it ;)
<carolija> yea mayb is beter like this
<carolija> who know ...
<ActionParsnip> just mount it properly and you'll be fine
<carolija> KdeSudo
<Shadoze> There is kde-sudo and normal sudo yes
<Mamarok> carolija: kdesudo is only to start GUI apllications as root
 * Mamarok needs a coffee now
<Barridus> is there a way to get kde to automount usb drives on insertion?  it doesn't appear as though it does until you browse them
<carolija> and what if i click on UNMOUNT ?
<carolija> i mean on that HDD there is right click option "unmount"
<ActionParsnip> Barridus: you can create an entry in fstab
<dsmith_> why is /home/dsmith/Desktop not shown as THE desktop when one logs on on Kubuntu 9,04?
<Barridus> ActionParsnip, that's the only way?
<jussi01> dsmith_: it is on there as a folderview, no?
<dsmith_> no
<ActionParsnip> Barridus: its one way
<Mamarok> Barridus: KDE 4.2.2. does so, but in Jaunty no more :(
<jussi01> dsmith_: right click the desktop, click add widgets, drag folderview to the desktop
<dsmith_> i downloaded a few files and they did not appear on the main desktop, they are buried on /home/dsmith/Desktop
<jussi01> dsmith_: you may need to click on the wrench to set it to your desktop folder
<BluesKaj> dsmith_, buried ? , whynot use folder or quickaccess view ?
<dsmith_> yea buried, this double desktop thing doesn't make any sense
<dsmith_> if I deploy this to windows converts they would be confused. heh
<BluesKaj> ya don't need desktop
<Barridus> Mamarok, ActionParsnip, that sucks.  thanks for the info though
<dsmith_> ok jussi01 that worked
<jussi01> dsmith_: excellent! :)
<BluesKaj> i use both and desktop is last place to store stuff IMO , becomes much too cluttered after a while
<dsmith_> but why do I need an extra folder thingy on my desktop already to show my desktop
<tzanger> haha... now that I'm watching in top, it doesn't pause when unlocking
<dsmith_> can this folder view be min?
<tzanger> but Xorg and kscreensaver or something like that (kssaver_lock?) was the top CPU user processes
<jussi01> dsmith_: its a new way of doing it. if you prefer, you can have the traditional desktop back
<Oceanwatcher> I am looking for a plugin or tool that can find, let me compare and merge duplicates in the addressbook. Any ideas?
<dsmith_> jussi01: ok, but could I minimize this folder view?
<jussi01> dsmith_: with folderview,you can add several different folders to the desktop to be displayed
<dsmith_> down to say an icon?
<jussi01> dsmith_: no, its part of the desktop
<Shadoze> jussi, how do you go abuo tgetting traditional desktop
<dsmith_> ok... well I can resize it
<Shadoze> you mentioned it not long ago ;)
<jussi01> dsmith_: just repeat the proceedure to add another folder view if you want 2.
<matty_> How can i set a default Look-Profile in Konqueror3?
<dsmith_> and I can scroll with it
<jussi01> Shadoze: right click the desktop, desktop settings, type: folder view
<dsmith_> hmmmmmmmmmm
<jussi01> dsmith_: when you have it looking how you want, you can lock it down with right click desktop, lock widgets
<Shadoze> Oh i knew about folder view, i thought you were going to tell me like kde3 lol
<jussi01> Shadoze: no... try it out - it makes the desktop like kde3
<Steve^> Mamarok, I find it a bad start when I can't figure out how to add text to a table (Scribus-ng) :(
<matty_> I want to load the Profile "Data" on every Konqueror Startup, how can i do that? Konqueror3
<Shadoze> Aye jussi, but the rest if my desktop is just bare and empty
<Shadoze> *of my even
<jussi01> Shadoze: just like in kde3...
<Shadoze> any idea how to strech it to be the whole desktop big
<Shadoze> Just i cant seem to stretch it downwards
<jussi01> Shadoze: move it to the bottom and strech upwards??
<Mamarok> Steve^: it's professional publishing software, not an Office Suite
<Shadoze> Nvm got it, you have to drag it right dwon to the botton, then stretch it up from there
<tsimpson> Shadoze: you can set the entire desktop to folderview
<Shadoze> Cheers for the help jussi01 , how to tsimpson?
<Shadoze> At the moment its streched to take up the whole desktop
<Steve^> Mamarok, so it shouldn't be user friendly?
<Shadoze> Don't get me wrong i love the new widget idea, just eye candy on the desktop dosn't really have much appeal to me
<Mamarok> Steve^: well, it's aimed at publishers who know their stuff
<Mamarok> Steve^: usually, the text is added copy+paste from a text editor in publishing
<tsimpson> something just killed X :s
<draik> Hello everyone. I'm not sure what is happening, but my USB, much like my ethernet, times out and disconnects entirely. No warning or anything 'polite', just suddenly dies and I have to restart my computer.
<p_quarles> draik: both events should leave some kind of record in dmesg, I would hope
<draik> p_quarles: I'll plug in something to USB and see what happens. Doesn't seem like there is, but I'll double-check.
<p_quarles> draik: you'll probably want to look back in the logs to the timeframe of the last problem you experienced
<draik> p_quarles: I'm tailing 'dmesg' in hopes for something. I'll check back on it when it fails
<Barridus> Shadoze, can't you downgrade to kde3?
<Shadoze> I could just use Kubuntu 9.04 3.5 remix yes, but i want kde 4 to move forward
<bartskde2> when I reboot into my kde desktop I lose sound until I log out, then into gnome, then back out and back into kde 4.2 any idea what happened?
<Mamarok> Barridus: "downgrade" is not officially supported, there are instructions around to change though
<Mamarok> Shadoze: you will get used to it very fast, I wouldn't miss it anymore
<Shadoze> I mean whilst i really do miss the desktop style of 3.5 i may have to get used to it first
<Shadoze> yeah, the only thing is that i'm not really interested in eye candy on my desktop
<Shadoze> I mean i scroll through the widgets, alot of them are eye candy
<Mamarok> Shadoze: then don't use it
<Mamarok> Shadoze: I don't have much eyecandy here neither
<Mamarok> I don't even use many Desktop Effects
<draik> Does someone here know about the 'find' command? I keep getting an error about my '-exec' entry.
<Barridus> Shadoze, yeah i'm with you.  a lot of the widgets take up more space than they need to as well
<Mamarok> draik: what are you trying to do?
<Mamarok> Barridus: come on, you can resize all the widgets
<Barridus> i know that
<Shadoze> One thing i never understood
<Barridus> you're missing the point tho
<Shadoze> Was the clock widget
<Shadoze> Why?
<Shadoze> I can look in the right hand corner, thanks
<Barridus> they still have 14% "dead" space on the edges etc
<draik> Mamarok: Trying to find large files. Gimme a sec to get the full string.
<Mamarok> Shadoze: because I can add it to the screensaver and see the time even with everything else blanked out
<Barridus> or fonts that become unreadable at small size and you can't change it to a more clear small font
<Mamarok> Barridus: read planetkde.org?
<Mamarok> Barridus: Nuno has given some great advice about fonts, no problems here at all :)
<draik> Mamarok:      cd ~ ; find . -size '+10000k' -exec ls -alh {} \
<erik_> Hi, does anybody know about issues with X-forwarding and qt designer in kubuntu 8.10?
<Mamarok> draik: oops, never used that on command line
<Shadoze> I didn;t know that screensaver way
<draik> Mamarok: Where have you used it?
<Mamarok> draik: I use find in Dolphin :)
<Mamarok> draik: or just for one or two files, not many
<draik> Mamarok: Oh. OK. Thanks.
<slow-motion> bye
<Shadoze> Lol
<Shadoze> http://i41.tinypic.com/14klmib.jpg
<Shadoze> Silly, eh?
<Mamarok> draik: but man find might give you more input about that
<draik> Well, I have to get ready for work. Have a great day/night everyone.
<draik> Mamarok: Tried that. Not much use with their example either.
<Mamarok> Shadoze: that really looks silly and windows-like
<Mamarok> draik: why not use the gui part in Dolphin then? It can more than just search for a file :)
<Shadoze> I know it looks silly but i can't see an alternate
<Shadoze> Im always using my desktop as a drag, drop, copy, cut, paste ect.. centre
<tsimpson> Shadoze: you can set the entire desktop to folderview from Right-Click -> Appearance Settings
<Shadoze> Wow, tsimpson, so you can thanks!
<Shadoze> I didn't know of this feature
<tsimpson> it's been there since 4.2.0
<Shadoze> Was it beacuse of people asking about if previously?
<erik_> I don't get window decorations for qt designer via ssh -X, while it works for other applications and also works for qt designer in local mode
<tsimpson> it was always going to be an option, just wasn't ready until 4.2
<Barridus> Shadoze, i do the same, i just use/need less real estate for it
<Barridus> besides, it seems like the add new widgets feature is partially broken :p
<Mamarok> Shadoze: look at that one: http://myriam.kollide.net/mydesktop.png
<Shadoze> http://i44.tinypic.com/28qx3c8.jpg
<Shadoze> I know, the icons are a little wonky, but working on it ;)
<Shadoze> Alright ill take a look
<Shadoze> Heh mamarok , your screen resolution is alot bigger than mine
<Shadoze> Don't think that would work on a 1024 x 768 monitor ;)
<Barridus> hmm is that just an oversized show folder widget?  or did you do something i am not aware of Shadoze
<Barridus> hell of a lot bigger than my resolution too XD  *pats netbook*
<Mamarok> Shadoze: well, yes, but besides that, it looks like a vanilla KDE 4.3 should look like, plus 2
<Mamarok> widgets
<Mamarok> it's a Lenovo W500...
<Shadoze> Barridus what do you mean by my icons?
<Shadoze> Heh i've been meaning to get a new monitor for a long time
<Shadoze> Just havn't eve got round to it
<Barridus> Shadoze, i don't see the usual border around the "desktop space"
<Barridus> like you can see in mine http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i44/solidus0079/snapshot3.png
<Barridus> ahhh what the heck i just realized looking at the screen shot my calculator widget poofed.  XD
 * Mamarok likes the vanilla look best
<Mamarok> but I have other stuff on the other activity
<Shadoze> Ahh barridus do you mean the border of folder view?
<erik_> anyone?
<Barridus> Shadoze, yeah
<Shadoze> Well, i like the default look too, just i'm getting a little sick of blue blue blue ;)
<Shadoze> Oh, tsimpson guided me earlier into turning folder view into your desktop
<Barridus> Shadoze, better than orange orange orange brown :p
<Shadoze> if you right click your desktop and go to appearance settings
<Shadoze> desktop activity > type > folder view
<Shadoze> barridus, there giving more themes in karmic koala anyhow
<Shadoze> They said whilst brown has served them well, the koala likes other colours too :P
<Barridus> yeah i saw that heh
<Shadoze> And if you've ever held a koala in real life too, you'll realise just how much they stink too
<Barridus> Shadoze, so maybe brown is appropriate
<Shadoze> Yes, to put it midley, when holding them you soon realise there bathroom is there body
<Shadoze> But enough of that, it;s been delightfull enough as it is >.<
<Barridus> ugh heh
<Shadoze> Hehe :P
<Shadoze> The new kde theme looks pretty swish
<Mamarok> Shadoze: I use other wallpapers in the other activities
<Shadoze> This theme, looks nice
<Shadoze> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/54/KDE_4.png/800px-KDE_4.png
<Mamarok> Shadoze: try setting another activity and add the activity bar widget on both to switch
<Shadoze> I set wallpapers based on my mood
<Barridus> looks sorta like glassified theme
<Mamarok> Shadoze: well, that's what activities are for, switch when your mood changes :)
<Mamarok> erik_: sorry, we overread you, car asking your question again?
<Mamarok> about windows decorations for Qtdesigner?
<Barridus> i'm pretty boring i guess, i'm using oxygen theme, no desktop effects, openbox windows manager, and only 1 desktop workspace
<Shadoze> Ooh, that activity switcher is pretty switch ;)
<Mamarok> Shadoze, Barridus we should take this discussion to -offtopic I'd say
<Mamarok> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Barridus> what do you mean by activity?
<Shadoze> very true ther
<Shadoze> *there
<Mamarok> Barridus: click on the cashew shaped icon on the upper right and zoom out
<Mamarok> then you can add an activity
<Barridus> zoom out?
<Barridus> i don't have that option
<Barridus> i have deskop effects off and i'm not using kwin, maybe that's why
<Shadoze> Possible, for me it's at the very bottom of widget selector
<Barridus> ok nevermind, it's there now.   odd.
<erik_> any idea on where I should post my question if not to this channel?
<Barridus> not sure, erik_.  but then it's community support sometimes you get different people with different knowledge at different times of the day
<Mamarok> erik_: ask in #kde-devel
<Mamarok> erik_: that's the most likely place to get hold of some Qt guys
<cumulus007> Are the KDE 4.3 packages already in the kubuntu-experimental for jaunty?
<Unksi> yep
<cumulus007> great :)
<Unksi> there are some problems with them, though
<Unksi> like flash not having any sound
<Polyculture_> cumulus007:I'd recommend project neon
<cumulus007> Well, I just wanted to ask about those problems...
<cumulus007> I did an upgrade on my testing system and now my whole desktop is messed up
<cumulus007> my desktop is coevered with a black board
<cumulus007> widgets act weird
<Polyculture_> cumulus007: you get a seperated install and can use the stable packages from the standrard repo parallely
<Unksi> nothing like that here though^
<cumulus007> has neon jaunty repos? The last time I checked it, they were not available
<Polyculture_> cumulus007: check out https://launchpad.net/~project-neon/+archive/ppa for instance
<cumulus007> cool, jaunty is available.. thanks :)
<Polyculture_> cumulus007: got to install "kde-nightly", but it sounds like you know
<cumulus007> I do, I've done this before
<Polyculture_> cumulus007: enjoy
<cumulus007> thanks :)
<darkham> help with anyremote, please!!!!!
<Mamarok> darkham: patience!
<Mamarok> !ask | darkham
<ubottu> darkham: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<darkham> Mamarok: ok, i only need help, and anyremote is a software not so popular....
<darkham> Mamarok: i've fear of indifference by users!
<ghizzle> whats goin on pplz?
<Mamarok> darkham: calm down, and be patient
<Mamarok> !puctuation | darkham
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about puctuation
<Mamarok> !punctuation | darkham
<ubottu> darkham: Punctuation is good, but its overuse hurts readability:  Please refrain from adding many ?'s or !'s to the end of your sentences.  See also !enter
<Mamarok> ghido yu need help?
<Mamarok> arghs, bad day...
<ubuntu_> BOAS
<genii> !pt | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Mamarok> darkham: you still haven't told us the problem you have
<lovre> any1 here?
<lovre> i need help, quick
<lovre> who has kword?
<genii> !enter
<Mamarok> lovre: !ask
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Mamarok> lovre: pateince is a virtue :)
<lovre> Mamarok: i need a file to be converted to PDF, quickly, please, it needs to be open from KWord
<darkham> Mamarok: ok, my bluetooth installation are ok, i can receive and send file to my nokia N70, i installed anyremote, i set .cfg files in server mode (is the only way of N70 for work with anyremote) i installed the cliend java on the phone, but when i search the pc froma the client, i find 1 something, but i dont' display anything. i tried inserting in the client the bt address but dont' works
<darkham> what can i do?
<lovre> http://www.sendspace.com/file/mqodxo
<Mamarok> lovre: stop saying quick, that will not speed up things
<lovre> Mamarok: http://www.sendspace.com/file/mqodxo
<genii> !info anyremote
<ubottu> anyremote (source: anyremote): Remote control daemon for applications using Bluetooth, IrDA or WiFi. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.17-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 194 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<genii> Hm.
<lovre> Mamarok: please convert that to PDF and upload back
<Mamarok> lovre: no, you can do that yourself, just use openoffice for it, that works fine
<lovre> Mamarok: please do it, something is wrong with mine, it just wont, i have to send it in 10 minutes
<lovre> Mamarok: just do it
<genii> darkham: There seems omething on the subject here: http://start.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7026399
<Zxcvb_lap> how long should it take to install 9.04 off of a usb 1.1 drive?
<Mamarok> lovre: I simply can't, this is my work PC, I will not download any stuff on it
<darkham> genii: thanx, but bluetooth is the only way i can use it
<Shadoze> Lovre, rudeness dosn't get you anywhere
<Shadoze> but here
<Shadoze> http://www.2shared.com/file/5949979/ef1bbdee/2dz.html
<Mamarok> Shadoze: I will certianly not do that, I'm not his secretary
<Mamarok> Shadoze: he is gone anyway
<Shadoze> Exactly :( Addressing people nicely certainly gets you very far here, and in rea life too
<Shadoze> Brb, getting a drink :)
<afeijo> how can I share some folders to windows stations?
<BluesKaj> !samba | afeijo
<ubottu> afeijo: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<afeijo> BluesKaj: I want to share my files, not mount a windows shared. Samba do both ways?
<BluesKaj> afeijo, yes
<BluesKaj> read futher afeijo...you'll see what it does
<Zxcvb_lap> if you have both kde and gnome installed, how do you select which one to run by default?
<Mamarok> Zxcvb: on startup in kdm/gdm, select the session from the menu
<Barridus> what version of 'buntu are you running?  jaunty?
<rompstar> hi there, when I log into Gnome X, I wanted to start Service to see what is running and that gives me an error "You are not allowed to access the system configuration".  I tried running as root and normal user, same error, 9.04
<rompstar> So I can't see Services, I need to turn on Apache to run at boot
<rompstar> anyone here ?
<tdn> When I use my laptop with kubuntu 9.04 running on battery, I get a notice box saying something along the lines of: "Composite was too slow, so it is disabled..." I cannot read it all, because it disappears too quickly. Why is this? How do I enable composite again? How do I prevent it from being disabled like this?
<Mamarok> tdn: you can still click on the notification icon (blu with the white i) to get it back
<Mamarok> blue*
<tdn> Mamarok, as I wrote, the notification disappears before I can read it.
<Mamarok> tdn: running on battery with compositing is not a good idea, as the battery profile runs a slower CPU speed
<tdn> Mamarok, Alt+Shift+F12 enables it again.
<Mamarok> tdn: it remains in the panel notification
<Mamarok> tdn: that I know, but the notification should still be there unless you remove it
<tdn> Mamarok, I know, but *I* want to decide if I need it. *I* want to be able to configure if I want it to be disabled on battery.
<tdn> Mamarok, I did not remove anything.
<tdn> I don't know where to see panel notifications.
<Mamarok> tdn: then change the CPU speed when on battery
<Mamarok> tdn: there is an icon next to the panel
<zer0o> hi guys do u know any mame emulator for kubuntu? an easily installable one with lots of games included? thanks
<ubuntu> Buenas
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: you there??
<ubuntu> ophwesiphw
<ubuntu> pim pam pim pam
<genii> !es | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<christian_> any1 knows, how to reset kickoff's entries / rollback deleted submenus? would be pleased :)
<hitmouse> Hi, I've installed Jaunty but I'm having Font problems. Does anyone know if BCI is enabled or disabled in 9.04? thanks
<christian_> Hi, anyone knows, how rollback kickoff's submenu(s), becaus i deleted one, i think, and don't know how to recreate it correctly with menu editor
<slowhoe> hi
<slowhoe> why doesent xinit work?
<slowhoe> after ctrl alt F2
<slowhoe> i dont want a window manager.
<slowhoe> just xinit
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is there a program to use for printing multiple photos?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: here!
<drbobb> hello, I'm having some slight issues with wireless: overall it works, but there seems to be a problem at wakeup from suspend
<drbobb> the busy indicator on the nm-applet spins for a couple of minutes, then it asks me for the wpa password. It looks as if the password storage facility wasn't working?
<drbobb> When I type in the password (once again), it connects and continues to work rather reliably
<agor> hey, im having a problem with rubygems, I have tried installing rubygems, rubygems1.8 and rubygems1.9 - but when I type 'gem' in the terminal it just tells me that I can get 'gem' from rubygems1.8 or rubygems1.9... How can I solve this?
<slowhoe> xinit doesent work.
<Rojwan> Hello, is there a tutorial for setting up new hardware on Kubuntu (namely, a Wifi card)?
<slowhoe> Rojwan: wifi sucks on linux.
<Rojwan> Ah, I absolutely need it to work for the OS to be any good whatsoever...
<Rojwan> Is it really difficult?
<Mamarok> Rojwan: did you chek if the card is supported on Linux?
<christian_> Hi, anyone knows, how rollback kickoff's submenu(s), becaus i deleted one, i think, and don't know how to recreate it correctly with menu editor
<Mamarok> christian_: right click on the menu icon -> open the menu editor
<Rojwan> I haven't checked. Where can I find a list of supported devices?
<christian_> Mamarok: okay and then =)
<endial> Ok this is my first day on Linux and I have no idea what to do, Anyone feel like taking a Full blown Windows guy under thier wing and converting me?  I just need to know the basics just enough to get me to where I know what I need to look up to figure out things on my own.
<Mamarok> Rojwan: google for your card with the name and Linux or Kubuntu as option
<rompstar> hi there
<Rojwan> Okay.
<Mamarok> endial: we do support for specific questions here
<rompstar> my external USB drive is very slow
<rompstar> raymond@dragonfly:~$ sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sdb1
<rompstar> /dev/sdb1:
<rompstar>  Timing cached reads:     2 MB in  2.03 seconds = 1008.30 kB/sec
<rompstar>  Timing buffered disk reads:    4 MB in  4.12 seconds = 993.39 kB/sec
<Mamarok> christian_: add a submenu
<rompstar> was thinking to check driver, I get this message
<rompstar> modprobe ehci_hcd
<Mamarok> then drag that submenu into the menu you want it in
<rompstar> raymond@dragonfly:~$ modprobe ehci_hcd
<rompstar> FATAL: Module ehci_hcd not found
<rompstar> not sure what to do, help.
<Mamarok> !paste | rompstar
<ubottu> rompstar: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<rompstar> cool
<rompstar> I'll check it ot
<rompstar> out
<Mamarok> rompstar: that was an advice on how to past things in the channel...
<christian_> Mamarok: na i found a submenu point "reset system preconf" (in german "systemvoreinstellungen wiederherstellen")
<slowhoe> why isn't the madwifi driver in the repos ?
<Mamarok> christian_: well, use that then :)
<endial> How can I get an application that used to work in Windows to work in Kubuntu?  Mainly World of Warcraft
<rompstar> any idea on my slow USB hard drive problem ?
<christian_> Mamarok: you know where i can find the kpackagekit icon? =)
<Rojwan> Okay, the driver for my Wifi card is well-known and supported. But I'm not sure I understand the note on the site. It reads: Note: The iwlwifi driver has been merged into mainline kernel since 2.6.24. If you are using kernels after this release, please use the intree (drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi) driver directly. After 2.6.26 the intree driver iwlagn also supports the new 5100BG, 5100ABG,...
<Rojwan> ...5100AGN, 5300AGN and 5350AGN series hardwares.
<Rojwan> from: http://intellinuxwireless.org/
<Mamarok> christian_: right click on the app, properties, icon then you can choose it from the applications part
<slowhoe> i did all this. and it doesent even work. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-atheros-ar5007eg-or-ar242x-wireless-cards-may-be-other-models-working-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<Mamarok> Rojwan: did you just try to plugin your card to see if it's seen?
<christian_> Mamrok: ah ty :) bb
<Mamarok> ok, who is next?
<rompstar> me
<rompstar> !
<rompstar> :-)
<Rojwan> It was plugged in since before I installed Kubuntu, and still is. But I didn't spot it anywhere. I'll reboot under Linux and double-check.
<Mamarok> endial: what was your first question again?
<Mamarok> rompstar: no, you cam later :)
<ikonia> rompstar: what's up
<rompstar> how do I install a drive ? modprobe ehci_hcd
<rompstar> my usb drive is very slow
<ikonia> rompstar: as in a disk drive ? or a kernel module "driver"
<rompstar> my external USB  hard drive is very slow and wanted to speed it up I think I need that ehci_hcd driver installed, moudle
<rompstar> not expert
<endial> I would like to get some type of Apt to let me install World of warcraft Pretty much thats the only thing I can't do on linux as of right now
<endial> That I need to do that is...
<slowhoe> how do i install linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<ikonia> rompstar: ok, so if you do an "lsmod" do you see any other ehci drivers ?
<Mamarok> endial: I never installed WoW on Linux, you will either have to goolge or check the forums, as this is not a regular app supported here
<Mamarok> endial: unless somebody knows how to guide you
<endial> ok thank
<rompstar> ikonia: see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/180607/
<Mamarok> endial: yaw :)
<rompstar> i don't see it
<Mamarok> who is next?
<ikonia> rompstar: can you modprobe it ?
<rompstar> no I get error
<rompstar> modprobe ehci_hcd
<rompstar> FATAL: Module ehci_hcd not found.
<rompstar> my backs up painfully slow
<rompstar> that's why I am trying to figure this ouyt
<rompstar> ikonia: was trying to follow instructions from this web site, to fix it, but don't work http://ocaoimh.ie/2009/05/07/ubuntu-linux-slow-external-usb-drive/
<ikonia> rompstar: ooh, is that module no longer available in ubuntu, hang on
<rompstar> I am not sure
<rompstar> I am running 9.04
<slowhoe> how do i make madwifi work
<slowhoe> why does my wifi card work on backtrack but not kubuntu
<ikonia> rompstar: be with you in 2 seconds
<ikonia> rompstar: modprobe uhci_hcd have you tried that ?
<ikonia> and I of course assume you're using sudo
<murry> has any one played 'cultivation'?
<Mamarok> slowhoe: what is your wifi card?
<Mamarok> murry: no, sorry
<rompstar> ikonia: yes I get an error
<ikonia> rompstar: module not found ?
<rompstar> yes using sudo
<rompstar> sudo modprobe uhci_hcd
<rompstar> FATAL: Module uhci_hcd not found.
<ikonia> I wonder if that modules been removed, I don't think so, but it seems odd that you can't find it
<rompstar> maybe, it's from a backup restore, I am still leanring, so maybe I didn't copy something, how do I install the driver ?
<rompstar> where is the driver, location ?
<rompstar> normally?
<ikonia> rompstar: /lib/$kernel
<ikonia> rompstar: thats the base
<rompstar> so when I backup, should I backup /lib too ?
<ikonia> rompstar: give me 5 minutes got to pop away from desk, I'll look on my laptop while I'm away
<rompstar> thanks!, going to heat up some food
<rompstar> brb
<slowhoe> Mamarok: Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: im getting problems with kbuildsycoca4
<tzanger> interesting
<tzanger> with top running my screen saver unlock never "hangs" for a few seconds
<tzanger> I wonder if something's going into deep power savings and thus causing the lag, but *seconds* ? that is highly weird
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: explain
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i log in and wham it shows a debug error...il paste the output
<Mamarok> shadeyes, please -> pastebin
<agor> Hey! I've been wanting to learn ruby for a while now, can anyone recommend a book or online resource? :)
<agor> woops
<agor> hey, im having a problem with rubygems, I have tried installing rubygems, rubygems1.8 and rubygems1.9 - but when I type 'gem' in the terminal it just tells me that I can get 'gem' from rubygems1.8 or rubygems1.9... How can I solve this?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i know :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/180620/
<Mamarok> slowhoe: did you check these instructions here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-atheros-ar5007eg-or-ar242x-wireless-cards-may-be-other-models-working-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: from a terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/180621/
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: you are running what now? still KDE 4.2.2?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: no..i cant even start KDE :P im in GNOME right now
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: why do you get these errors in Gnome? what application do you try to run?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: no the first paste is exactly the one when i log in KDE, the secnd one is one when i run $ kbuildsycoca4
<Mamarok> agor: care asking in #kde-ruby?
<shadeslayer> in terminal in gnome
<agor> Mamarok: sure
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: you can not run kbuildsycoca4 in Gnome :)
<ilkin> hi
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: why can't you log into KDE anymore, what did you do?
<ilkin> how to delete all .bak files in the system?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i know .... just thought it would help since the backtrace seemed useless
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i updated and upgraded....logged out...restarted X...selected KDE and then that error
<Mamarok> ilkin: open Dolphin, then 'Find file' in the Dolphin Edit Menu and check for *.bak in your folder, you can then remove all the shown files
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: http://anotherubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/02/air-and-kde-43.html this blog teases me :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: updated to KDE 4.3 beta or did you just install Neon?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: 4.3 beta
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: now i think ill install neon too :P
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: and you have finished all the installation, nothing went wrong, no files missing?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yes...nothing missisng...although there was one error about kdepim not being setup i ran the update again and it installed
<ilkin> Mamarok: if they are readonly? is it possible to do this from terminal?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: ok, now, before logging into KDE, try moving your ~/.kde/ to ~/.kde_old/
<Mamarok> restart KDE then
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: done...
<shadeslayer> Mamarok:should i be deleting .kde??
<shadeslayer> then logging a=in again
<Mamarok> ilkin: yes, but you should not touch *.bak files in system folders!
<evlgamer> i just got done with a fresh install of kubuntu 9.10, how do i install firefox?
<Mamarok> ilkin: only remove those in your home folder and subfolders
<shadeslayer> evlgamer: #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<evlgamer> shadeslayer: ?
<ilkin> upss...you are late) I already deleted all bak files)
<shadeslayer> evlgamer: 9.10 is karmic koala...next version
<shadeslayer> !ubuntu+1
<Mamarok> elvthere is no support for karmic here, go to #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<Rojwan> Hi Mamarok, it's about the Wifi install issue. It seems the drivers have been 'merged into mainline kernel', but I can't see where to begin, to get it recognised and working.
<shadeslayer> hmm that needs updating
<jussi01> Rojwan: which card?
<Mamarok> Rojwan: I think they explain how to do so in that article, no?
<Rojwan> It's Intel® PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection adapter
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: brb hopefully  :)
<Mamarok> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Rojwan> Mamarok: It doesn't seem so. Maybe I'm not looking at the right place.
<ilkin> one thing else.... i have tried to upgrade system however during installation I cancelled process...so now my hard drive is full)
<evlgamer> sorry i meant kubuntu 9.04
<Mamarok> Rojwan: moved to the kernel means it's supported b default, you might have to activate a kernel module then
<ilkin> How to return it to initial state
<ilkin> ?
<Mamarok> evlgamer: sudo apt-get install firefox
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: nope...error
<Rojwan> Mamarok: So I assume there is no equivalent of Window's 'Device Manager'?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: should i PM the backtrace since im in a tty
<Mamarok> ilkin: first you delete stuff without thinking then you want it restored?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: you can direct the output into a text file and pastebin it later
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ok...i didnt want to logout and relogin
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: gah...it hung up :(
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: just start Gnome in tty7, then go back to the other tty
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: what error do you get? Give me the last two lines
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i have X in tty7 and i have only 3 tty's
<shadeslayer> ok
<Rojwan> Is there any place I can go to 'see' the Wifi card? Anything like a device manager?
<ilkin> Mamarok, if you are about bak files-they were not deleted,,,when it comes to upgrade there 760 M to be downloaded from internet to accomplish upgradem, that is why I cancelled process
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: its hung up :P , i can only paste the whole error now :) ill paste it in #paste ok??
<Mamarok> ilkin: what upgrade are you talking about?
<shadeslayer> Rojwan: lspci
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: yes please
<ilkin> Kubuntu version update
<ilkin> from Adept
<Rojwan> shadeslayer: Where do I find that in Kubuntu?
<jussi01> Rojwan: just type it into terminal....
<Rojwan> Okay thanks
<Mamarok> ilkin: what version update, to 9.04?
<ilkin> I have determined thaT size of home folder is 6.5 G while sum of its constituent folder and files is just 1.5 G
<ilkin> from 8.04 to 8.10
<rg__> anyone know how to increase the verbosity for the xorg log file? i'm trying to understand why my custom modeline doesn't work
<Mamarok> ilkin: and what is the problem now?
<Mamarok> rg__: there's nothing in there anymore, check the xorg.log in /var/log/
<rg__> Mamarok: that's the one i'm talking about. there has to be some way to make it more verbose
<Mamarok> rg__: that is verbose :)
<ilkin> I found))) everything was due to Strigi caching
<ilkin> it took all drive memory
<endial> Well I have hit a road block I cant find a way to install wine on here
<rg__> Mamarok: it's not explaining why my VGA connector isn't displaying the resolutions. there's a -logverbose parameter with startx but i can't kill the xserver to run startx
<rg__> Mamarok: when i sudo kill the xserver, it just starts another one
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: what next???
<endial> sudo apt get install wine is the correct terminal code right?
<Mamarok> rg__: why not logging out?
<Mamarok> rg__: then kill it with Ctrl+SysRq +k
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: how about reinstalling that package?? or rechecking apt for any other errors??
<rg__> Mamarok: i don't see a SysRq key on my keyboard
<rg__> Mamarok: i found it
<Mamarok> rg__: usually where the PrintScreen one is
<ilkin> how to free space taken by strigi? just delete that files?
<Mamarok> ilkin: but then you shouldn run nepomuk if you do not have enough space
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: any ideas??
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: well, what I don't get is why you can't start KDE anymore, if everything went well it should start
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I run 4.3 here on Jaunty and it works well
<Mamarok> brb, have to get the laundry
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: no idea mate....maybe you could give me a command that checks what i installed?
<rg_> Mamarok: ctrl + SysRq + k restarted the login prompt. it didn't get me to a point where i could run startx
<go7hic> somebody uses skype here?
<go7hic> I can't find an option of adding buddies
<go7hic> this is weird
<shadeslayer> go7hic: me..
<shadeslayer> go7hic: i think its a green + icon at the bottom
<phoenixz> How can I play a CD in kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> phoenixz: insert it and open amarok
<phoenixz> as in, amarok does not seem to be able to do it
<phoenixz> shadeslayer: Nope.. amarok channel told me amarok2 can NOT play CD
<phoenixz> shadeslayer: if you can believe that
<shadeslayer> phoenixz: vlc
<shadeslayer> phoenixz: heard of it?? sudo apt-get install vlc
<phoenixz> shadeslayer: yeah, I have vlc installed.. thanks for the tip
<shadeslayer> phoenixz: there are other players like banshee and rhythmboc if you like a nice GUI
<shadeslayer> *box
<phoenixz> shadeslayer: yaeh, I know. its just that I want this in a KDE program, thats why I have KDE, not? :)
<go7hic> yea... thx'
<go7hic> found it
<shadeslayer> phoenixz: hehehe.....well i thought amarok could play Cd's
<shadeslayer> anyone with kde 4.3??
<phoenixz> shadeslayer: Amarok 1 could.. 2 can't, still not.. on the amarok channel they told me its because nobody plays CD's anymore.. I don't really agree
<phoenixz> shadeslayer: I do
<phoenixz> shadeslayer: kde4.3 is sweeeet
 * shadeslayer cries :'(
<phoenixz> shadeslayer: installed a PPA repo, upgraded and it works really nice
<shadeslayer> phoenixz: i installed but it has errors
<phoenixz> shadeslayer: I still have to encounter big problems with KDE4.3
<phoenixz> kubuntu 9.04 was much more problematic than KDE4.3 :)
<shadeslayer> ok anybody who can gimme a command that can check whatever i downloaded against the ppa and reinstall the probelmatic package??
<shadeslayer> phoenixz: such as??
<astromme> phoenixz: I just use juk or kscd for cds
<gwhip> whats the repo to add to update to 4.3
<shadeslayer> gwhip: its a PPA...not a repo :)....
<gwhip> in jaunty
<shadeslayer> gwhip: one sec
 * astromme reminds people that 4.3 is in beta, beta1 at that
<phoenixz> shadeslayer: such as what? sorry, I missed something :)
<phoenixz> gwhip: one sec
<astromme> shadeslayer: a ppa is a repo
<phoenixz> gwhip: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/experimental/ubuntu jaunty main
<gwhip> ok ... the ppa to add
<Mamarok> back
<shadeslayer> gwhip: then update and upgrade
<phoenixz> shadeslayer: add the link above to your /etc/apt/sources.list file, do an apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade and you should have 4.3 running quite nicely
<phoenixz> shadeslayer: and yes, that IS a repo :)
<rg_> Mamarok: ctrl + SysRq + k restarted the login prompt. it didn't get me to a point where i could run startx
<gwhip> phoenixz: thanks! is there just the one line or is there a sources line too
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: Amarok will fature CD playing, we are in feature freeze now
<phoenixz> gwhip: got the repo link?
<phoenixz> gwhip: I suppose there is a sources too, but why would you want those, unlessy ou are going to do development?
<Mamarok> phoenixz: and if it's not fast enough for you, care hiring some developers? We lack manpower to do things as fast as our (non paying) users want it
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ah.....any lead on my problem ?? :)
<astromme> rg_: if you really want to run startx.... ctrl + shift+f1, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop, then you can run it.
<phoenixz> Mamarok: is there a repo (PPA even) available of amarok with CD playing support?
<Mamarok> phoenixz: no, as I told you, not in 2.1, we are in feature freeze
<magicmanstl> does anyone know how I might start kgrubeditor via the command line
<Mamarok> and there is no 2.2 yet
<phoenixz> Mamarok: if I'd had the money or time, I would do it.. Unfortunately I don't..
<gwhip> i guess don't really need it ... thanks
<shadeslayer> magicmanstl: you cant...kgrubeditor needs X
<Mamarok> phoenixz: then you will just have to be patient and polite :)
<phoenixz> Mamarok: NOFI, its just frustrating that Amarok 1 got changed out for 2 while 2 does not have all functions of 1.. I suppose thats a kubuntu decision more than amarok anyway
<Mamarok> rg_: you will have to start in recovery mode then to run startx
<Mamarok> phoenixz: exactly
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: back to you
<phoenixz> Mamarok: as I also mentioned on the amarok channel, I think amarok is the best player out there, which in turn made me like.. whah!?? when I saw there was no CD support. :)
 * phoenixz bows to the amarok gods
<phoenixz> humbly...
<Mamarok> phoenixz: please do so in #amarok then :)
 * shadeslayer wonders why everyone PM's him their question??
<phoenixz> Mamarok: better? :)
<rg_> astromme: i tried that but xwindows kept running. then i tried killing the X server process with sudo and ps aux showed a new X server process
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ok,i have the time..how do i reinstall 4.3??
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: just do not accept those, it's a policy not to do support in PM
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i know i just /q
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: reinstall?
<tzanger> shadeslayer: I ignore PMs for the most part
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yes, or like re configure or whatever :)
<shadeslayer> tzanger: i dont notice them too often but...when i do.../q right away
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: you might have some missing packages, what does aptitude search kdebase* tell you?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: you should have everything except the -dev and -dbg packages
<BluesKaj> I'd love to get amarok on W7 partition but kde for windows no longer includes it by default :(
<phoenixz> shadeslayer: you have added the repo link I just sent?
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: ok pasting
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: where, pastebin?
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: yes...http://paste.ubuntu.com/180652/
 * shadeslayer_ is in X
<rg_> what is required to disable X and kdm from starting up, i'd like to bootup to the console instead?
<shadeslayer_> rg_: why not the recovery konsole ;)
<Mamarok> rg_: told you, start in recovery mode, second line in grub
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: can i see some apt logs where errors are stored??
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: everything is in /var/log/
<magicmanstl> does anyone know how to start up kgrubeditor? I have installed it but there is no menu entry and I can find man pages or any documentation for it...
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: yeah checking in /apt
<Walzmyn> how much difference is there between making a straight ubuntu install and installing gnome-desktop on KDE?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: you have no kdebase installed as it seems...
<tzanger> shadeslayer: did you upgrade to kubuntu from an ubuntu cd?
<Mamarok> Walzmyn: you end up with two desktop environements
<Mamarok> tzanger: no, he installed KDE 4.2
<Walzmyn> magicmanstl: alt+F2 then type grub editor
<Mamarok> args, 4.3
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: really?? ok how do i install then??
<Mamarok> tzanger: thanks, I think, I can handle it...
<BluesKaj> used to boot into the konsole by alt+ctrl+F2 after selecting the kernel in the grub menu .Havent trired that lately altho it still works from the desktop
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: sudo atp-get install kdebase
<shadeslayer_> ok
<Walzmyn> Mamarok: yes, but will the gnome that's installed be just the same as you get with a default ubuntu install, or will it be weird?
<Mamarok> magicmanstl: you will have to type kdesudo kgrubeditor
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: you were right :P...installing
<Mamarok> Walzmyn: that's still the same, both desktop Environments can live together :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: you still have Gnome, don't you
<Mamarok> ?
<Walzmyn> Mamarok: ok, and will installing gnome do anythign weird with my KDE menus and such?
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: yes...im in gnome :) logging out now
<Mamarok> sahdwait!
<shadeslayer_> Walzmyn: noooo :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: wait!
<shadeslayer_> sure
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: fire up synaptic please
<Walzmyn> I'm in the process of converting a friend over to Linux, and I wanted him to see both desktops to choose which was best for him
<tzanger> Mamarok: no worries; I did it and there were some odd things... some of the dependencies were not there when I installed kde-desktop and it caused me some pain
<shadeslayer_> Walzmyn: everything has different configs in /home so everything works like a charm
<Mamarok> Walzmyn: told you, there will be no problem, both can live on the same disk
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: done
<Mamarok> tzanger: I went through that too
<Walzmyn> long time ago, I tried installed KDE on a gnome distro and it horrible, that's why I was asking
<tzanger> Mamarok: :-)
<shadeslayer_> Walzmyn: i have XFCE+lxde+openbox+fluxbox+pekwm as well
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: now what??
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: shadeslayer_ go to the origin part
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: origin??
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: on the bottom left you have buttons
<Mamarok> one is named origin
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: oh ok ..now??
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: the go to ppa.launchpad.net/main
<Mamarok> then on the right side you will see all packages in the ppa reositories
<shadeslayer_> yeah was there before already
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: ok...then??
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: click on the version header to sort by number
<Mamarok> then check for 4:4.2.85 packages
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: ok what do i check in them ?? installed packages??
<Walzmyn> how come if i use alt+f2 to open synaptic, it first opens it without admin privelages, then when I do it again, it prompts for password?
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: kwin not installed :P
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: you will have to install every package that hsa this number, except for the packages ending in -dbg or -dev
<Mamarok> has*
<shadeslayer_> ok
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: well, that could not go well without :/
<shadeslayer_> what about kruler etc
<Mamarok> kruler is a nice tool to measure stuff on your desktop :)
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: hahaha
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: just ask me when you are not sure :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: seriously, I use it to check distances for letters and such
<ubuntu> boas
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: kdeutils??
<Mamarok> !pt | ubuntu:
<ubottu> ubuntu:: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: absolutely!
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: kdesk-kio
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: no, that's the development kit
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: oh, wait
<vbgunz> anyone know why saving a file in vim now in 9.04 has a habit of turning vim unresponsive for about perhaps 5 seconds? it doesn't happen all the time but happens frequently enough to be a bother :(
<Mamarok> you mean kdesdk, right?
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: yes
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: yes, develop ment kit
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: you should have descriptions on the far right, don't you?
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: wow kde-core not installed
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: yes
<Mamarok> vbgunz: probably not related to vim but to nepomuk/strigi running
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: I think it didn't install most of the essentials :(
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: i guess that would be it..updating :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: somehow, an important dependency is missing and everything got borked
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: fingers crossed :)
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: bleh....maybe....yeah
 * shadeslayer_ crosses all his fingers :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: my problem was different when I upgraded, too many conflicting dependencies, spent half my day correcting and overwriting stuff
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: i hate net installs....i dont recommend net upgrades _at all_
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: I always do a fresh install on every release
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: me too :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: moving the .kde/ folder of course
<shadeslayer_> seprate data partition here :)
<Mamarok> at the same time I get rid of a lot of leftovers and borked configs :)
<Mamarok> ditto, of course
<Mamarok> that should be the default choice IMHO
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: i would format my windows partition if i didnt game or wine released a version that supported every game :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: I only kept it to test KDE on WIndows :)
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: hehehe...
<shadeslayer_> wow synaptic downloads two files at once....i only use apt-get :P
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: which works quite fine, only lacking developers to work on it so it advances slowlier than on Linux
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: synaptic is just a fromtend to apt-get
<Mamarok> it's apt-get that does that in the background
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: i wish it would show the size in MB's and not Kb's
<shadeslayer_> Mamarok: i know :)...ive been here 6 months :P
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: :)
<shadeslayer_> oh i forgot to quit the tty nick
<Mamarok> shadeslayer_: wile you are at it, install the plsma widgets too, just look after plasma in synaptic
<Mamarok> while*
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: synaptic is locked ;)
<Walzmyn> what is abiword?
<shadeslayer> Walzmyn: word processor
<Walzmyn> ah
<shadeslayer> Walzmyn: make that a very lite word processor
<Walzmyn> gnome version of kate?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: locked?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: locked as in its all grey...get what i mean??
<Mamarok> !abiword | Walzmyn
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: well, it's installing now
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abiword
<shadeslayer> !info abiword | Walzmyn
<ubottu> Walzmyn: abiword (source: abiword): efficient, featureful word processor with collaboration. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2899 kB, installed size 7808 kB
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yeah..i have a 128kbps connection
<Walzmyn> thanks. whenever apt gets done, i'll just fire it up
<Mamarok> arghs, I'm getting tired...
 * Walzmyn shudders at shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> Walzmyn: dont worry dude youll get all the commands after a month or after fishing in ubottu
<Walzmyn> i didn't think about using the bot. I was just currious, 'cause I saw abiword go by a few times while this was installing
<Walzmyn> personally, I can't stand gnome, but I
 * shadeslayer eyes ubottu...he knows more than me :)
<Walzmyn> 'm thinking my friend will like it better
 * Walzmyn eyeballs his 'enter' key
<shadeslayer> Walzmyn: how long have you been using *buntu ??
<Guest99008> hello
<Mamarok> Walzmyn: just do not abuse the bot :)
<Walzmyn> shadeslayer: been using kubuntu for i guess a little over a year now.
 * shadeslayer feeds the bot
<shadeslayer> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<shadeslayer> Walzmyn: ah...i was fed up of KDE after 3 months...now im fed up of gnome...so back to kde
<Walzmyn> shadeslayer: no, i've been solid kde for errr, gosh, over 6 years now
<shadeslayer> Walzmyn: :O
<Walzmyn> shadeslayer: i gave XFCE a fair trial one time.  but Gnome has never lasted more than 15 min with me
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I use KDE since...version 1.1, rarely changing to the occasional fwm or what was around back then
<shadeslayer> Walzmyn: not even with compiz+4 wallpaper or more+conky
<shadeslayer> or screenlets
<Walzmyn> not the biggest fan of compiz either. Since it's not built in it always felt really clunky
<patrick_> hello
<Walzmyn> hi, patrick_
<shadeslayer> ok..im going away for a while :)....
<Walzmyn> but I could never find anything in gnome. KDE, everything was just where it shoulda been
<Mamarok> Walzmyn: Desktop Effects run smmother on KDE 4
<shadeslayer> Walzmyn: the top thing i currently hate in KDE are those window borders :)
<Walzmyn> Mamarok: i think so as well
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: definitely
<Walzmyn> shadeslayer: see, i'd never even notice things like that
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: are you a devel with KDE??
<shadeslayer> Walzmyn: when i switched to ubuntu i always thought why didnt the scroll lock key work :P
<Walzmyn> shadeslayer: to do what?
<shadeslayer> Walzmyn: nothing...just wondered why windows had it working wjile linux didnt :)
<shadeslayer> *while
 * Walzmyn dosen't know what the key is for
<shadeslayer> Walzmyn: also just wanted to point out that emerald has that cool rolling up of windows while KDE doesnt
<Walzmyn> shadeslayer: yawn   :)
<shadeslayer> quite handy sometimes actually....
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: not exactly, but I do everything else: translations, support, bug triaging, etc.
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ah..
<Walzmyn> Mamarok: you work for canical?
<Mamarok> Walzmyn: nope, self employed
<Walzmyn> Mamarok: ok
<shadeslayer> there is one devel i know about who comes on this channel
<shadeslayer> apachelogger
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: there are more though :)
<Mamarok> when they find time to do so...
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i know...but i dont know all of them :)
<mngrif> is flash under 64bit 9.04 any less broke as opposed to under 8.04? (as in, should i run 32 bit or 64 bit?)
<shadeslayer> ive talked to him in my early days of kubuntu 8.10 :)
<shadeslayer> mngrif: works fine for me
<Mamarok> mngrif: that's not exactly a problem of the Kubunut version but the Flash version
<Mamarok> Kubuntu*
<Mamarok> mngrif: but the new driver works fine now
<mngrif> Mamarok: i know, but 8.04 versions are totally different than the 9.04 versions. which "new driver"?
<mngrif> nspluginwrapper?
<shadeslayer> mngrif: lets see
<Mamarok> mngrif: no, the new flash driver aka plugin
<shadeslayer> !info flash
<ubottu> Package flash does not exist in jaunty
<Walzmyn> mngrif: i'm running 8.10 64bit with no flash problems. I would assumn 9.04 would have none either
<mngrif> thanks Walzmyn
<Mamarok> Walzmyn: yes, it works fine now, since the new 64 bit driver is around
<shadeslayer> mngrif: heck im running 9.04 64 bit...i have no problem either
<mngrif> shadeslayer: thanks :)
<Mamarok> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<mngrif> that's all i needed to know, i appreciate it
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: bet he knew that was coming
<mngrif> yup.
<Mamarok> :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: installing :)
<mngrif> [21:04:27] [NickServ] Registered : Mar 02 06:32:33 2005 (4 years, 12 weeks, 1 day, 14:31:54 ago)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: good!
<shadeslayer> so far so good :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: what was that you were asking me to install ??
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: plasma-widgets
<Mamarok> search for plsama with the search button while you are in synaptic, just do it in "All packages"
<Mamarok> instead of the Launchpad origin main only
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: installed already
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: all of them?
<Mamarok> there's a kdebase-plasma something you will need
<mngrif> oooh, i love the new networkmanager
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: not in all the repos
<shadeslayer> checking all of them
<shadeslayer> haha synaptic crashed
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: there is plasma-widgets-workspace for example
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: is that a meta package??
<Mamarok> crashed? in Gnome?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yes
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: that's the base package
<shadeslayer> ok
<Mamarok> wow...
<shadeslayer> i cant see it
<Mamarok> you also need plasma-dataengines-workspace
<shadeslayer> ok i found it in apt-cache search
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: not in the quick search space, the search button only
<Mamarok> quick search is to narrow a search
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ah...
<endial_> Is there place I can go to start learning the basics of Kubuntu?  I don't really know what all I can do and the stuff I used to be able to do in different OS's I cant do now.
<shadeslayer> !new
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Mamarok> endial_: have a look at userbase.kde.org
<Mamarok> endial_: also, browse the menu for applications and have a look at the ones you might need
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ok so plasma-widget-workspace and plasma-dataengines-workspace right?? what else??
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I installed everything with plasma-widget ...
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ok
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: no meta package i guess then
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: well, no, not so far
<danielane> alguem pode me da uma ajuda
<desaparecido> danielane: hola
<danielane> kde
<desaparecido> en español es posible, no en portuges...
<Mamarok> !es | danielane, desaparecido
<ubottu> danielane, desaparecido: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mamarok> !pt | danielane
<ubottu> danielane: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<vegard_> hi, im new with kubuntu, can somone plz tell me where i can install my graphic drivers, i have a nvidia card
<desaparecido> gracias por el tip obottu
<vegard_> sorry, i don't speak spanish
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: downloading :)
<Mamarok> vegard_: that was not an answer to you
<vegard_> ok
<vegard_> :P
<shadeslayer> vegard_: in the system tray there should be a notification
<vegard_> it's gone.. :S
<shadeslayer> vegard_: then you probably installed it
 * shadeslayer wonders if he should introduce vegard_ to the terminal and apt-get
<vegard_> ok, thx :)
<shadeslayer> vegard_: wait
<shadeslayer> vegard_: what card??
<vegard_> nvidia 9800 GT
<shadeslayer> vegard_: if you have nvidia sudo apt-get install nvidia-180-modaliases
<shadeslayer> in a terminal
<vegard_> ok, i think it's installed now, thank you very much
<shadeslayer> vegard_: check if you can enable desktop effects
<vegard_> whare do i find the desktop effects? xD
<vegard_> hehe
<shadeslayer> vegard_: K > system settings > display >
<shadeslayer> vegard_: wait..its in system settings but under a different name...just look around youll find it
<vegard_> ok
<Mamarok> ok folks, I'm off for tonight, 10+ hours of support is enough :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: bye , good night and thanks
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: just tell me how it went, I will read the message tomorrow :)
<Polyculture> vegard_: appearance
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ok
<Mamarok> gn8 all, have fun with Kubuntu :)
<bob000> Help! I'm new to kubuntu.
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: youll sleep on the IRC :P
<Polyculture> Mamarok: good night
<bob000> anyone there?
<shadeslayer> !new | bob000
<ubottu> bob000: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Walzmyn> my default window manager is set to /usr/sbin/gdm - but there's no /usr/sbin/kdm - how do i get it back to KDE?
<vegard_> yes, i found it, but how do i enable the desktop effects in there?
<Walzmyn> bob000: just ask any question you have
<shadeslayer> Walzmyn: simple run sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<vegard_> sorry all my stupid questions xD
<shadeslayer> vegard_: no problems at all
<Polyculture> vegard_: aah, its under "Desktop"
<bob000> thank you, but i know how it works being a linux geek wannabe. does kubuntu have an equivilant to "add/remove programs?"
<shadeslayer> vegard_: check the box named desktop effects
<vegard_> yes it's enabled... :P
<shadeslayer> bob000: yes..kpackagekit
<Polyculture> vegard_:the quick way though would be to right click on the window deco and choose "configure window behaviour"
<Walzmyn> thanks shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> !apt > bob000
<ubottu> bob000, please see my private message
<bob000> erm...how do you
<shadeslayer> Walzmyn: np
<bob000> "PM"?
<vegard_> ok
<shadeslayer> okk hopefully ill be back in kde 4.3
<vegard_> ty for the help
<bob000> thank you
 * Walzmyn wonders if he should confuse bob000 by telling him that synaptic is easier to use
<bob000> AUGH! no
<bob000> I don't know how to use the IRC client
<bob000> I used Debian for a while and I dislike the syneptic
<Polyculture> bob000: although its not a kde app i recommend synaptic as graphical frontend for package handling
<Walzmyn> really? I'm a kde guy, but i like it better than kpackage
<Mamarok> Walzmyn: so do I...
 * Mamarok definitely hides now
<bob000> I like user friendly things...heh
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: there??
<bob000> this is a first, KDE
<Walzmyn> i think synaptic is more user friendly, but each to his own
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: it didnt work
<Walzmyn> what are you looking to install bob000?
<Polyculture> bob000:you might also wanna give adept a try
<bob000> how do I pm?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: did you move .kde/?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: no
<Mamarok> try again
<shadeslayer> ok
<bob000> I want firefox, the default browser isn't compatible with some things
<bob000> and I want the GIMP
<Polyculture> bob000: are you familiar wit h the terminal?
<bob000> not really
<bob000> but i can manage
<Walzmyn> bob000: yeah, that's always one of my first installs
<bob000> kk
<Walzmyn> sudo apt-get install firefox gimp
<bob000> how do i do it?
<Polyculture> just give it a try, as it's really easy to install packages provided you know their name
<bob000> thankee
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: nope
<shadeslayer> Exact same error
<bob000> do you have to install stuff using the terminal?
<Polyculture> bob000: hit alt+f2
<Walzmyn> bob000: no, but it's faster if you know what you're doing
<bob000> okay
<Polyculture> bob000: and type "konsole"
<bob000> is there something with an interface?
<bob000> oh okay
<bob000> you're all awesome
<bob000> thnx
<Polyculture> bob000: when you have it running just type: "sudo apt-get install firefox gimp"
<bob000> thanks i've got 2 people telling me the same thing
<bob000> xD
<Walzmyn> bob000: yeah, sorry, i let Polyculturehav eit
<bob000> is there something with an interface that a nebie like me can use?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ??
<bob000> *newbie
<Polyculture> Walzmyn: alright
<vegard_> hm.. why doesn't the desktop effects work now? I have clicked the apply button...
<Polyculture> vegard_: you probably have to restart your x-server
<shadeslayer> vegard_: restart X or reboot to get drivers working
<Polyculture> bob000:yep
<bob000> Polyculture: where?
<bob000> is that how you PM?
<vegard_> ok, is that any shortcuts to restart the x server?
<bob000> how do you PM?
<shadeslayer> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<shadeslayer> hmm...not quite right
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ok ill talk later then if youre gone
<shadeslayer> anyone with experience of KDE 4.3 beta??
<desaparecido> yes, i am with 4.3
<desaparecido> a lot of bugs even now,
<shadeslayer> desaparecido: hey..i cant get it to work
<shadeslayer> i cant even log ing
<desaparecido> but KDE 4.3 beta 1 is beautiful,
<shadeslayer> ive heard that already...dont tease ne
<shadeslayer> *me
<shadeslayer> oh wait i didnt restart X maybe that helps
<desaparecido> to work is better KDE 4.2.3
<shadeslayer> desaparecido: brb.
<desaparecido> is more stable,
<FernandoLB> desaparecido: Where are you from ?
<desaparecido> plasma and a lot off application bugs, even if restarts quickly is no so cool
<desaparecido> i am from guatemala but i live in belgium
<FernandoLB> Hmm. desaparecido is a Portuguese word.
<desaparecido> and spanish too
<FernandoLB> And in Spanish does it mean 'vanishe', as it does in portuguese ?
<desaparecido> shadeslayer:  you need a stable desktop to work?
<FernandoLB> I'm giving kde a try, but I'm not able to get used to it...
<desaparecido> desaparecido=vanished
<FernandoLB> Yes. My keyboard trapped me :D
<FernandoLB> disappeared
<desaparecido> fernandoLB: yes, sorry
<innovate2000> any mdadm guru's here?
<shadeslayer> ok now it loads up the drive icon but gives me a segmentation fault
<FernandoLB> desaparecido: Sorry of what?
<shadeslayer> what the hell do i do?? im stuck at this problem for 2 hours :(
<desaparecido> fernandoLB, i read "disapeared", almost "desaparecido", only that :P
<bob000> someday I'll be geeks like all of you, but for now...ttyl
<shadeslayer> desaparecido: any advice??
<FernandoLB> desaparecido: OK.
<shadeslayer> anyone here who can help me with kde 4.3???
<desaparecido> i had this segmentation fault with gwenview and amarok, and you?
<desaparecido> shadeslayer: which application
<shadeslayer> kbuildsycoca4
<desaparecido> with gwenview the problem was solved after a upgrade this week-end, and with that (kbuildsycoca) did(n have probleme
<shadeslayer> desaparecido: could you join #kde
<shadeslayer> im having a discussion there
<desaparecido> shadeslayer
<desaparecido> shadeslayer: ok
<innovate2000> is there a way to set a md device to clean (from active)? I've tried mdadm --assemble --assume-clean but only 4 of 6 devices are found - examine shows 2 devices as state=active
<vegard_> hm, i don't understand anything about the KDE menus :'(
<vegard_> i think im installing ubuntu instead
<shadeslayer> anyone who can help me get to kde 4.3 beta??? please??
<W4gn3r_> anyone here know how can I change a file type icon?
<W4gn3r_> like
<W4gn3r_> .w4g have my own image
<cherry2000> hi..i am installing a new 904 kubuntu in a macbook.and there is a problem with the wifi...
<kaddi> hello :)
<slowhoe> wlan0     No scan results
<slowhoe> trash
<sysop> hi
<sysop> I have a emac with a busted dvd rom I want to install kubuntu on. any ideas on how I can get it to boot? I tried using firewire dvd burner and bootable usb key and I see them in the boot menu but when I choose them neither one boots.
<jairo> http://mua-z.elbruto.es/cellule
<sysop> el bruto that is what your mom calls me but that doesnt answer my question.
<jairo> http://mua-z.elbruto.es/cellule
<alesan> how do I upgrade to 9.04?
<Dragnslcr> From what version?
<alesan> 8.10
<alesan> adept-updater informs me there is a new version I click to upgrade to it but nothing happens
<alesan> (I'm using KDE3)
<W4gn3r_> did you tried "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<alesan> well no, should I do that?
<alesan> anyway
<alesan> it tells me there is nothing to upgrade
<alesan> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<W4gn3r_> dist-upgrade
<W4gn3r_> forgot that
<W4gn3r_> =D
<alesan> mh
<alesan> the result of dist-upgrade is the same...
<BluesKaj> maybe just open a package manager and install kde4
<alesan> I do not want KDE4, just to upgrade to 9.04
<ubuntu> too bad
<ubuntu> it isn't posible
<alesan> ???
<alesan> what are you saying
<W4gn3r_> he means he doens't want just a KDE3 - KDE4 upgrade
<alesan> no wait
<ubuntu> Oh sorry lol wrong convo
<alesan> I do not want KDE4 at all with 9.04, but this is independent to the upgrade to 9.04
<W4gn3r_> ok now I'm confused
<W4gn3r_> jaunty = KDE4
<W4gn3r_> afaik
<alesan> no
<alesan> there are KDE3.5 repositories
<alesan> in particular: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kb9vqf/ubuntu
<alesan> http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/
<alesan> it's very well maintained and such
<alesan> and it supports jaunty
<W4gn3r_> interesting
<alesan> only I would like to upgrade to jaunty, forget the KDE version I use, that is a matter of repositories
<alesan> W4gn3r_, I was told about those repos here on this channel
<alesan> :)
<W4gn3r_> =D
<W4gn3r_> I'm scared bout adding a ppa repo
<W4gn3r_> I've done it a while ago, apt-get upgrade, then....
#kubuntu 2009-05-26
<W4gn3r_> well, if anything worked for you... maybe a fresh install
<Serpardum> I tried installing grub 2 on my install and it broke ubuntu :/  had to reinstall
<W4gn3r_> are you sure that it was grub itself?
<W4gn3r_> sure I had a lot of problems with grub
<Serpardum> yeah.  cause when I installed grub 2.0 it asked becausae I already had grub installed, kubuntu uses grub and 2.0 wasn't configured or soemthing
<alesan> I would really like to go back to LILO.... grub is really a piece of software that never satisfied me
<alesan> really really annoying
<Serpardum> It might be possilbe to get 2.0 to work with kubunutu, but I don't know the details
<Serpardum> how many distros are using grub?
<shadeslayer> anyone on kde 4.3 who can help me??
<W4gn3r_> I thinked LILO was dead...
<Serpardum> grub documentaion isn't very good imo
<shadeslayer> !grub > Serpardum
<ubottu> Serpardum, please see my private message
<shadeslayer> check that out ;)
<W4gn3r_> agreed
<W4gn3r_> there is this grub-gfx
<W4gn3r_> something like that
<shadeslayer> anyone who can help me with kde 4.3??
<Serpardum> that's well and good, but doesn't help me to boot to my own image, only linux
<mouelede> bonkour à vous tous !! ça parle français ?
<ign0ramus> fr | mouelede
<W4gn3r_> shadeslayer: KDE4.3 is still in beta
<ign0ramus> !fr | mouelede
<ubottu> mouelede: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<shadeslayer> Serpardum: so you can edit menu.list.... add same lines as linux with some mods..
<mouelede> thank you
<shadeslayer> W4gn3r_: i know...:)...i get a segmentation fault at startup
<ign0ramus> mouelede, yw
<innovate2000> is there a way to set a md device to clean (from active)? I've tried mdadm --assemble --assume-clean but only 4 of 6 devices are found - examine shows 2 devices as state=active
<shadeslayer> W4gn3r_: kbuildsycoca4
<shadeslayer> thats my problem...gives me segmentation faults
<W4gn3r_> shadeslayer: is there any way to going back to 4.2?
<shadeslayer> W4gn3r_: i dont want to go back....im installing neon atm :P
<shadeslayer> btw there is...just remove the custom PPA and install kubuntu-desktop
<W4gn3r_> I've heard a thing or 2 about neon, what is it?
<W4gn3r_> "amarok neon" I think
<ign0ramus> W4gn3r_, that's most likely what he was talking about.. the Amarok nightly builds
<W4gn3r_> anyway, I think there is no solution right now, you should report your problem to the devs
<W4gn3r_> neon is just KDE for amarok?
<ign0ramus> W4gn3r_, http://amarok.kde.org/en/node/482
<agor> hey, im having a problem with rubygems, I have tried installing rubygems, rubygems1.8 and rubygems1.9 - but when I type 'gem' in the terminal it just tells me that I can get 'gem' from rubygems1.8 or rubygems1.9... Does anyone know how I can solve this?
<Serpardum> what's easiest way to find a file on the HD in kubuntu?
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, "locate"
<Serpardum> locate.  thanks.  was tryign find
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, find is a good command too, but if you know the filename, "locate <filename>" is as quick as it gets ;)
<Serpardum> I did locate stage2   and nothing came back
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, you are trying to repair grub?
<Serpardum> no, this is new install
<Serpardum> tryign to use it
<Serpardum> following instructions
<Serpardum> http://wiki.osdev.org/Bare_bones
<W4gn3r_> stage2 is in /boot/grub right?
<Serpardum> there it is, thanks
<Serpardum> the problem is that stage2 size is different than in the instructions.  it is size 121740.  Instructions say to make a pad file size 102400 - len(stage1) - len(stage2)
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, strange, a "locate stage2" returns: "/boot/grub/stage2", along with 2 other entries
<Serpardum> so no clue what size ot make it and grub documentation wasn't clear
<Serpardum> ign0ramus: My locate database probably isnt' built yet
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, very well could be :)
<Serpardum> let me try googling for grub stage1 stage2 pad and see what I get :/
<W4gn3r_> are you trying to install grub inside grub?
<W4gn3r_> I mean, "sudo grub"
<Serpardum> No.  trying to make a boot image for grub to use
<lindenle> Why can't I see my local collection in amarok
<W4gn3r_> lindenle: what version of amarok?
<lindenle> 2.0.2 on kubuntu
<frogman> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-atheros-ar5007eg-or-ar242x-wireless-cards-may-be-other-models-working-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<frogman> ^ Doesent even work !
<frogman> what the hell is going on here
<frogman> damn thing sucks.
<innovate2000> frogman: try wicd - ALWAYS works
<lindenle> W4gn3r_: ^^
<innovate2000> frogman: it even connects to hidden wireless connections (ONCE you've set them up)
<W4gn3r_> lindenle: Did you update your collection on the options window?
<frogman> huh?
<W4gn3r_> afair update colletion on the main window isn't working
<frogman> it doesent werk
 * frogman puts the xp cd back in.
<kaddi> where can I check the font encoding in kde4?
<W4gn3r_> lol
<lindenle> W4gn3r_: did it from both and no go
<rosco_y> can anyone recommend a good dvd/movie player?
<lindenle> rosco_y: mplayer
<ign0ramus> rosco_y, smplayer or vlc
<innovate2000> frogman: "you must do what you feel is best of course" - but if you "sudo apt-get install wicd" - this will replace the existing network manager - and will handle your wired and wireless connections flawlessly
<lindenle> !info mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer (source: mplayer): The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu19 (jaunty), package size 4340 kB, installed size 10120 kB
<W4gn3r_> rosco_y: SMPlayer
<W4gn3r_> lindenle: then I would recommend you to downgrade to amarok 1.4 (wich I'm using)
<ign0ramus> rosco_y, we're all recommending the same thing - smplayer is the gui for mplayer
<rosco_y> It looks like we have a winner -- thank you all very much!
<lindenle> W4gn3r_:  do I have to add a special repo
<W4gn3r_> wait a sec, I'll get it
<ign0ramus> lindenle, the PPA is this: https://launchpad.net/~bogdanb/+archive/ppa
<innovate2000> frogman: if this is a driver issue - there MAY be a utility that will allow you to install the windows driver - I can't remember what is is right now - but I had a wireless usb  driver issue and used the windows driver with this utility and it worked well -
<W4gn3r_> like ign0ramus said
<W4gn3r_> =)
<innovate2000> frogman: but I've never had a problem with Atheros drivers with Ubuntu
<ign0ramus> W4gn3r_, sorry for stealing your thunder, but I too advocate Amarok 1.4 (for now anyway...)
<lindenle> cool
<lindenle> thx
<W4gn3r_> lindenle: don't forget to remove amarok first
<lindenle> i removed it
<lindenle> but  do not have the 1.4 version when I do apt-cache search
<ign0ramus> lindenle, did you add the PPA repo?
<ign0ramus> ...and the key?
<lindenle> ah did not add the key
<ign0ramus> lindenle, also, you must update your sources
<lindenle> yeah i know
<lindenle> ex debian user...
<ign0ramus> lindenle, then you know all too well ;)
<W4gn3r_> ign0ramus: did you tried the beta 2.1, they did a lot of work, it has almost everything amarok 1.4 had
<ign0ramus> W4gn3r_, does it have wikipedia integration?
<W4gn3r_> broken
<W4gn3r_> =/
<ign0ramus> W4gn3r_, deal-breaker.
<ign0ramus> W4gn3r_, musicbrainz or equivalent?
<lindenle> yes
<Serpardum> can anyone think of an easy way to create a file of 396 bytes?  I know I could kate and type etc.. but can someone think of an easier way?
<W4gn3r_> ok, I don't know what it this musicbrainz, I just use some basic features amarok have
<W4gn3r_> =P
<alesan> Serpardum, dd if=/dev/zero of=file bs=394 count=1 should do it
<W4gn3r_> and the lyrics thing, that is broken on the beta too
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, what alesan said.  see here for more details http://cyberpanda.wordpress.com/2009/05/03/ubuntu-create-an-empty-file-of-any-given-size/
<frogman_> innovate2000: you said it was flawless
<frogman_> innovate2000: damn thing sucks
<frogman_> my wifi is still not working
<alesan> frogman, what are you referring to?
<Walzmyn> I goofed up and got gdm set as my default window manager (for login and such) how do i get kdm back?
<frogman_> wicd
<frogman_> i run it. and all it says is /var/run/wicd/wicd.pid
<frogman_> and my wifi still NOT working
<lindenle> W4gn3r_: exactsame shit in debian I was using the old amarok
<innovate2000> frogman: did you see my last post? Is this a driver issue? Has it EVER worked in Ubuntu?
<kaddi> frogman_ run wicd-client, that gives you a gui
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<innovate2000> I think wicd installs the client auto
<innovate2000> Walzman: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekdehardy
<ign0ramus> frogman_, what version of kubuntu are you running, and what card do you have?
<innovate2000> that will give you KDE only
<innovate2000> and remove gnome
<W4gn3r_> lindenle: if you know amarok 1.4, do you know any plugin, addon or whatever that could show lyrics?
<frogman_> damn thing sucks
<frogman_> that didnt solve my wifi problems
<Walzmyn> ign0ramus: someone told me to do dpkg-reconfigure kdm before - it didn't work
<frogman_> why that was stupid
<frogman_> that didn't solve my wifi problem
<Walzmyn> innovate2000: don't want to get rid of it yet. I installed it so a friend could see it
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, the command above will allow you to choose kdm or gdm, provided they are both installed
<frogman_> this is already wasting important busness time.
<frogman_> i think we'll stick with windows.
 * frogman_ puts the xp cd back in
<innovate2000> frogman: to say it sucks without more info is not helpful - I've asked you a couple of times whether this is a driver issue - has it ever worked in ubuntu?
<innovate2000> what card/device is it?
<kaddi> he left ;)
<ign0ramus> he gone, innovate2000
<lindenle> Hey guys how do i enable the window switching effect that is compiz?
<W4gn3r_> in kubuntu?
<ign0ramus> lindenle, enable desktop effects in System Settings
<ign0ramus> lindenle, these are kwin effects, not sure how they relate to compiz anymore (i never use them)
<W4gn3r_> lindenle could have installed compiz, who knows
<lindenle> ok
<ign0ramus> lindenle, if you are using compiz, you'll want "compizconfig-settings-manager " too
<lindenle> i have cover flow set but i still get a silly list
<innovate2000> I am fairly new to ubuntu - and there's SO MUCH info online - but it is difficult when people come here and DEMAND help - and then just say "it sucks" -
<W4gn3r_> if not, it's kwin effects
<lindenle> not too important for now
<innovate2000> I only come here when I cannot find any solace with any info found online
<ign0ramus> innovate2000, i come here for surly chaps whose only threat is "I have an XP install disc in the tray!!!"
<ign0ramus> innovate2000, like a jumper on a bridge... :)
<innovate2000> ign0ramus: LOL! exactly!
<Serpardum> bah, bochs balked.
<Serpardum> anyone familiar with bochs?
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, I used a german virtualization program called Das Virtuel Bochs
 * ign0ramus groans at his own lame joke
<Serpardum> I'm running bochs and getting panics
<innovate2000> I LOVE (K)ubuntu! It rocks! I've converted most of my entire network from Windows - I only use Windows for Active Directory - but am slowly testing converting to Ubuntu LDAP - once my kung fu is strong enough - I will.
<Serpardum> kubuntu fu?
<Serpardum> kbuntfu?
<ign0ramus> everybody was kubuntu fighting
<W4gn3r_> lol
<innovate2000> YES! Kubuntu Fu!
<innovate2000> rock rock to the planet rock!
<W4gn3r_> well, Kubuntu for almost everything but Windows games
<W4gn3r_> =/
<Serpardum> in bochs, anyone know what this means in english?  >>PANIC<< dlopen failed for module 'x': file not found
<Serpardum> the mysterious module 'x'
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, i hope someone can help, but this channel is for kubuntu support
<innovate2000> Yes - I still use Windows for many things - but I think in a few years when Ubuntu is strong enough - it will be easy to switch - there are a few issues (like OpenOffice is good - but *not quite* there yet...
<W4gn3r_> Serpardum: this is in grub?
<W4gn3r_> is this in grub
<Serpardum> bochs first
<W4gn3r_> (sorry)
<Serpardum> bochs error
<Serpardum> !bochs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bochs
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, you'd probably have better luck posting on their forums or their irc channel, if they have one
 * Serpardum thinks
<obladda> Serpardum: I missed why you don't want to use virtualbox-ose
<W4gn3r_> jesus! german errors?
<Serpardum> I am using virtual box
<Serpardum> but I dont' have any isntructions for virutal box
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, there's an entire wiki, and lifehacker has a great tutorial
<Serpardum> I"m just tryign to get a bootstrap to work
<ign0ramus> Serpardum, probably not much info on Bochs, though :/ (obscure)
<obladda> Serpardum: It sounds like a 64bit/32bit mismatch kernel to libraries to virtualbox version
<Serpardum> found 2 tutorials so far, followed instructions, neither worked.
<Serpardum> I'm using virtual box to run kubuntu which I'm tryign to run bochs in
<innovate2000> Serpardum: Vbox error? did you try "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup"?
<obladda> Serpardum: O
<Serpardum> bochs error
<Serpardum> let me try to find another tutorial I guess.  maybe I can find one with virutal box
<innovate2000> Whenever I have problems with it - that's what I do...never had a prob...
<Serpardum> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<obladda> Serpardum: You should try QEMU without bochs
<Serpardum> QEMU?
<obladda> Serpardum: Bochs wants access to the real processor
<Serpardum> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<obladda> aptitude show qemu;aptitude search qemu
<W4gn3r_> guys, guys, do you know how can I change a file type icon?
<Serpardum> they need installs.  It would be easier if I just used another box, but dont' have one
<obladda> Serpardum: Doesn't require a real processor and emulates other processors fully. You can probably run bochs under QEMU
<Serpardum> right click, properties, right click icon
<Serpardum> er, left click icon
<W4gn3r_> on KDE4.2 it isn't working
<obladda> Serpardum: qemu-img will convert a .VMDK image and virtualbox will convert a .VDI to a .VMDK
<W4gn3r_> the hard way should work, the problem is I don't know the hard way.
<earle> Hey folks, quick and simple question... I notice that the new Software Updates module allows you to say "stay authorized". Out of curiosity, where can I tell it to ask for a password again, if I wanted to?
<mikekap> earle: my guess would be in settings->advanced->policykit authorizations?
<sero> wenas ai alguien conectado
<sero> alguien ke me lea
<sero> joder eske tengo problemas y no se komo solucionarlo
<earle> mikekap: Hmm... I can't see policykit in the advanced section.
<sero> alguien ke lea
<sero> nadie esta disponible
<sero> no ai nadie no
<p_quarles> !es | sero
<ubottu> sero: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sero> aaaaaaa ok gracias eske soi nuevo jajaja enga
<earle> hasta la vista ;)
<mikekap> earle: should be on the bottom of the advanced section with a big lock :-\. It is on karmic anyway
<earle> Ah, I'm not running karmic yet :)
<earle> No worries. I'll lurk around here in case anyone else has an idea....
<Iloas> When I login at the prompt, it appears to accept login and pass. However, it goes black and comes right back to the login prompt. Any ideas?
<Iloas> I'm running Kubuntu, upgraded to 9.04 from 8
<kaddi> gn8
<nancy_> ??
<monolith> What's the best part of the file system (other than /home) to put on a diffrent hard drive then the rest of '/'?
<carolija> !sr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sr
<thatguy11> Hey guys, anyone know how lont the break between the 2nd and the 3rd quarter of nba playoff games is? What about between 1st and 2nd or 3rd and 4th? Thanks
<ei06106> hi!
<xp-killer> help wanted
<xp-killer> my resolution for my hdtv doesnt stay anymore since i update
<xp-killer> when i restart kubuntu 9.04 it say signal un unsoportave ajust pc output
<xp-killer> i had to conect the pc to a 4:3 screen to go in display and by cliking display the resolution comes back
<xp-killer> then there i can reconect the pc to my hdtv tv
<xp-killer> can anyone help me?
<xp-killer> no one?any one?
<LadyNikon> xp-killer: i would say you need to wait til someone can help you
<xp-killer> can u help me lady?
<LadyNikon> nope
<LadyNikon> xp-killer: you can also try the forums
<xp-killer> my resolution for my hdtv doesnt stay anymore since i update
<xp-killer> when i restart kubuntu 9.04 it say signal un unsoportave ajust pc output
<xp-killer> i had to conect the pc to a 4:3 screen to go in display and by cliking display the resolution comes back
<xp-killer> then there i can reconect the pc to my hdtv tv
<xp-killer> im in kubuntu 9.04.since i upgrade my resolutioon for my screen doesnt save for 16:3 so every time i restart the pc i have to plug my screen 4:3 then clic on display for it to show on my 16:9 screen hdtv.befor i update i didnt had that problem
<bishopz> anyone around i need quick help with building a usb boot for 9.04 net book remix
<bishopz> !9.04 netbook remix
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<candre> alo alguma afim de tc ?
<bishopz> !9.04 remix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 9.04 remix
<aFRICKENamerican> hi
<bishopz> can anyone help
<bishopz> its amazing that this room is a help room yet noone ever helps
<genii> !br | candre
<ubottu> candre: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bishopz> people just sit and idle cause they dont know how to use irc
<genii> bishopz: Some times are slower than others.
<genii> bishopz: Best to just ask your question to the channel and then see if someone takes up to answer it.
<bishopz> genii: no way its always been that way
<bishopz> ok, i have a netbook and im trying to build a usb boot drive with the ubuntu 9.04 net book remix img file, i tried to use a writter to write the file to my usb, it gives me an error problem locking volume error 8
<bishopz> how can i fix this
<xp-killer> im in kubuntu 9.04.since i upgrade my resolutioon for my screen doesnt save for 16:3 so every time i restart the pc i have to plug my screen 4:3 then clic on display for it to show on my 16:9 screen hdtv.befor i update i didnt had that problem
<genii> bishopz: The suggested method from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR is to use usb-imagewriter
<bishopz> genii: and that SHOULD write the image to the usb to make it bootable, correct?
<genii> bishopz: According to the page, yes
<genii> bishopz: That is the official documentation of Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<candre> MOTD
<bishopz> genii: lol ive tried so much stuff off the ubuntu page. epic fails
<genii> candre: English here please
<bishopz> if there was a livee updater would be wonderful
<candre> hi
<genii> bishopz: Since I haven't done the netbook remix myself, I do not have any particular insight other than to try and search through official documentation
<bishopz> genii: i know thanks alot :)
<bishopz> nvr attempt to turn yer netbook linux
<bishopz> its a pain
<candre> who program in pyton?
<bishopz> yea
<genii> candre: Probably the people in the channel of #python
<xp-killer> im in kubuntu 9.04.since i upgrade my resolutioon for my screen doesnt save for 16:3 so every time i restart the pc i have to plug my screen 4:3 then clic on display for it to show on my 16:9 screen hdtv.befor i update i didnt had that problem
<xp-killer> can someone help me?
<candre> right
<AustLaw> within dolphin, when I am looking at the properties of a directory and click "configure file sharing" nothing happens
<xp-killer> how do i know what serie ati card i have?
<genii> xp-killer: lspci | grep VGA
<xp-killer> genii: it says ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550]
<xp-killer> is that a 9000 serie?
<genii> xp-killer: So now you know.
<genii> xp-killer: Yes, 9000 series with a RV350 DAC chip
<xp-killer> genii: well i guess the serie is not a problem 9.04 have a problem
<xp-killer> genii: how to down grade without loosing anything to 8.10?
<galvao> Greetings. Recently migrated from Ubuntu to Kubuntu. An app like Skype, for an example, have downloads specifically crafted for "*U*buntu". Are there any issues I should be concerned or is it ok to download and use those?
<genii> xp-killer: There is no downgrade
<genii> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<xp-killer> this S***
<xp-killer> 9.04 is no good and slow and buggy and lest suportive
<genii> galvao: First search through the Add/Remove Programs for what you want. If you don't see it there, then usually a .deb file from somewhere like Skype is safe to install, providing it is for the specific (K)ubuntu version
<galvao> Thank you, genii
<genii> xp-killer: 9.04 is an interim release between long term releases. It's not expected to be a polished release.
<xp-killer> then they should worn people
<galvao> genii: I remember Add/Remove in Ubuntu, but where can I find the related app in KDE?
<genii> galvao: In the newer kde4 it is completely different, if you use that (which I on't, currently)
<galvao> I mean... KPackageKit would be the analogue to Sinaptic, right?
<galvao> genii: I do *heh*
<genii> galvao: I *beliieve* it is then done by something called kpackage or so.
<AustLaw> when I open a text file from within dolphin, how can I make it so the current instance of kate is used instead of starting a new one?
<genii> xp-ki http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 documents much of the known bugs, etc etc but people never read it
<genii> bah, left
<galvao> genii: KPackageKit. But it seems to be "KDE's Synaptic" and not "KDE's Add/Remove"
<genii> Synaptic is right then
<galvao> searched on it, nothing found... Skype's package (from site) is for Ubuntu 8.04... *sigh*
<galvao> it's a .deb file tho
<genii> AustLaw:  -u switch
<AustLaw> huh?
<galvao> I guess I'll have to close my eyes, click and wish for the best *lol*
<AustLaw> -u switch on what?
<genii> AustLaw:  If you for instance used something like:  kate doc-1.txt ; kate -u doc-2.txt           it will use only the one instance of kate
<genii> AustLaw: So right click on the file to open, choose Open With.. then Other... then put in the command there of kate but with the -u on it
<sancho21> Why is my KDE4.2 didn't not use DHCP by default? I must call dhclient manually
<rompstar> i used the kernelcheck app to download and compile a new kernel, do I need to update Brub ? or anything else, because after I re-boot, still only showing the old kernel choices in Grub Menu
<genii> rompstar: That question is beyond the scope of this channel. PErhaps try #kubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu
<darrin> Hello, when I tried ubuntu there was a script that allowed someone "to right click a file and open as root". But I was wondering if there was a way to do rhis with Kubuntu? Thank you.
<rompstar> genii, thanks!
<genii> darrin: In Dolphin on rightclick you can do: Actions..          then usually Edit as root     or Run as root, etc depending on what file type is
<darrin> genii: thank you. I am trying to edit alsa conf  type files.
<sancho21> Why didn't my KDE4.2 use DHCP by default? I must call dhclient manually everytime I start my computer
<genii> sancho21: Did you at some time edit the /etc/network/interfaces   file?
<sancho21> No genii
<darrin> genii: there is no suck option when I click, " alsa-base,conf"?
<darrin> lol sorry such
<genii> darrin: Ah. So likely at the moment it does not associate.conf with being something text. So try then instead: Open With... then Other   then type into the space there: kdesudo kate
<sancho21> genii, how to fix this? I prefer GUI way to Terminal way so that I can promote Kubuntu as an easy OS to my friends
<darrin> ok thank you very much. I apprecite it.
<genii> sancho21: Please pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file and I'll take a look at it. My suspicion is there are entries in there for eth0 or so
<genii> darrin: You're welcome
<darrin> :)
<genii> !paste | sancho21
<ubottu> sancho21: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dragnslcr> Hm, what's the default program for getting an image from a scanner?
<EricBlade> hi all.. hope someone can give me some advice.. just running Kubuntu from liveCD .. computer has dual video cards.. one modern ATI x850, and one ancient ATI Rage II+.  How can I get X running on at least the Radeon, if not both? right now i'm stuck on the Rage
<doleyb> Dragnslcr: there's gimp and xsane... and kolourpaint if you like kde ones.
<EricBlade> found some instruction, but it includes "boot with one video card, run config on it, boot with other video card, run config on it." i'm not opening computer and pulling one card to be able to config it
<darrin> genii: Thank you again. That worked.
<EricBlade> ok, ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't kill X anymore.. what's up with that
<genii> erichttp://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3100383.0
<genii> Bah
 * genii goes back to bed
<doleyb> !dontzap | EricBlade
<ubottu> EricBlade: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<okdonkey> Hey, wondering if someone can help me out. What on earth do I do with a .install file?
<doleyb> okdonkey: where did you get an install file?  maybe you're supposed to type ./install
<okdonkey> well it appears to be a plane text file with some repository info in it
<EricBlade> ok.. back. .decided that was pretty much a lost cause trying to get it to run on a dual video card system.  next question, how the heck do you get Kubuntu to connect to a wireless network? I've got two computers, that it is apparently recognising the wireless on, as it says i have a wlan0 device, but i can't for the life of me figure out how to get it to actually do anything with it.
<EricBlade> i guess n/m on all that, looks like the livecd is completely useless anyway
<EricBlade> yeah this is ridiculous
<EricBlade> later
<kubu> hello
<doleyb> hi :(
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: hey there
<shadeslayer> hi im installing neon on jaunty...what package do i install?? kde-nightly or the ones listed on their site??
<uberadm> kdewallet keeps asking me for a password when I login for my wireless connection. I disabled the kdewallet, and now it asks for my wireless encryption details. is there anyway I can avoid typing in a password to connect to wireless?
<bart_> guys can i install the gnome network manager on kubuntu 9.04
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: morning :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: hiii
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: just woke up??
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: well, all Neon packages would be a good idea
 * uberadm likes shadeslayer 's nick
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: nope, laundry and stuff to do :)
<shadeslayer> uberadm: thanks ;)
<uberadm> ubottu,
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ah..ok so do i install kde-nightly or the package listed on theri home page ;)
<uberadm> lol, typo :-P
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: well, you add the PPA repository to your sources.list, add the gpg key and then update your list
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: all updated...i thought i had to install a package?? its listed on their site
<uberadm> in kNetworkManager (9.04) there is a "system connection" box that is grayed out ... why?
<bart_> what package would i need to install gnome network manager on kubuntu
<Zengol> Is there a way to implement an equalizer in Amarok 2?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: haha W: The "upgrade" command is deprecated; use "safe-upgrade" instead.
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: well, yes, you have to install the neon packages from the repositories of course :)
<Mamarok> Zengol: it has to be implemented in phonon, Amarok 2 doesn't handle sound at all
<dolmance41> hi where can i get a list of undernet servers?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ok....kde-nightly is the package name right??
<Zengol> Is there a way to handle a system wide EQ using ALSA?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: aptitude? Yes indeed, safe-upgrade is the command
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: there are many packages :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ive always used upgrade
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: just install everything with neon inside
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ok..ill install the meta package :)
<dolmance41> hi where can i get a list of undernet servers?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: not in aptitude, that uses safe-upgrade since quite some time
<Mamarok> dolmance41: in the undernet IRC domain, you are on freenode here
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: hmm.....how come i could use it
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ok gtg
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: thanks btw
<dolmance41> how do i get there by browser?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: yaw .)
<Mamarok> dolmance41: you need to log in the undernet domain, log out here and change your settings
<dolmance41> please tell me how!
<dolmance41> im a newbie!
<dolmance41> n i am developmentally disabled
<dolmance41> i am hydrocephalic:)
<Mamarok> dolmance41: behave!
<Mamarok> Zengol: just ask your questions here, if somebody knows the answer, he/she will certainly get back to you :)
<Zengol> I am sorry Mamarok , you answered so quickly i firgured you had a solution to my problem.
<Mamarok> Zengol: well, I gave you the answer, no?
<uberadm> Zengol, I was also looking for something like that
<uberadm> but I didnt get anywhere
<Zengol> I am new to the Unix society, and so far i am really *************** at Windoze about the support.
<Mamarok> Zengol: there is no equalizer implemented in phonon right now, you will have to be patient
<Mamarok> uberadm: ^^
<Mamarok> uberadm: read my answer :)
<Zengol> I have used a system-wide EQ before that was made by Pulse.
<Zengol> I had absolutely no luck due to masive anger over-amping.
<Mamarok> Zengol: do not crosspost please
<papa_> test
<Mamarok> papa_: do you have a question?
<Zengol> Nothing but static feedback due to i would guess a bug in my chipset or just the software itself.
<Mamarok> Zengol: if your questions are indeed only Amarok related, check in the #amarok channel
<Zengol> I will meet you back in Amarok then.
<shadeslayer> mmm....uds going on :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: it already started, 9:00 sharp
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: cool....hopefully theyll get some cool features into *buntu
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: is there a blog giving updates about the UDS??
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: not AFAIK, but check planet Ubuntu and planetkde.org
<shadeslayer> k
<Tm_T> Guest89996: are we rooted now?
<umar_> helllo  i need help about ubuntu  any one here from help
<Polyculture> umar_:sure
<Mamarok> !ask | umar_
<ubottu> umar_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lightstar> huhu
<umar_> Budys me ubuntu packge manger is not working
<lightstar> spricht hier jemand deutsch?
<Mamarok> !de | lightstar
<ubottu> lightstar: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<umar_> when me up date the packge its gaving error
<Mamarok> umar_: what error?
<Mamarok> umar_: if it's more than 3 lines, please use the pastebin
<umar_> this eorpr
<umar_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<umar_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<umar_> this error  E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Mamarok> umar_: did you close the package manager while updating?
<Polyculture> lightstar: du kannst den kanal #kubuntu-de probieren
<umar_> i close
<Mamarok> Polyculture: told him already...
<Mamarok> umar_: you should not close the package manager while it's working...
<Polyculture> Mamarok: ;-)
<umar_> i restart my pc many time but its not working plus some softwere like some playes also not working
<Mamarok> umar_: that is not a surprise if you don't let the apps do their work
<Mamarok> umar_: can you open konsole please?
<umar_> konsole from where did u mean termnil
<Mamarok> umar_: the terminal programm in Kubuntu is called Konsole, yes
<umar_> ok ill open it
<umar_> then
<Mamarok> umar_: you have no package manager running now, right?
<umar_> nope
<Mamarok> umar_: that's ok then, type the following:
<umar_> tell me
<Mamarok> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Mamarok> umar_: ^^
<umar_> then
<Mamarok> umar_: confirm and it will ask you your password
<umar_> ok
<Mamarok> umar_: then let it run and do not close anything, just wait till it's finished
<umar_> hmmmmm some thing hapning
<umar_> ok ill w8
<Mamarok> umar_: as a rule: do not restart your computer when something is not working, ask first
<umar_> its gaving opction
<umar_> yes or no
<umar_>  acidbase must have a database installed and configured before it can be   │
<umar_>  │ used.  If you like, this can be handled with dbconfig-common.             │
<umar_>  │                                                                           │
<umar_>  │ If you are an advanced database administrator and know that you want to   │
<Mamarok> umar_: !paste
<Mamarok> umar_: !pastebin
<Mamarok> !paste | umar_
<ubottu> umar_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Mamarok> umar_: do not post more than 3 lines here, use the pastebin
<umar__> ok
<Mamarok> umar_: why are you installing acidbase, do you really need that?
<umar__> nope  i just updating my packges
<umar__> for my pc better work
<Mamarok> umar_: well, you must have chosen that, it doesn't install itself from nothing
<umar__> then tell me did i click on yes or no
<Mamarok> umar_: please, put that output in a pastebin and post the link here
<Mamarok> umar_: I tell you then what you have to do
<umar__>  ok ill tell u what is konsole  asking  me
<Mamarok> umar_: not here, copy it to a pastebin!
<umar__> acidbase must have a database installed and configured before it can be
<Mamarok> umar_: don't!
<umar__>  used.  If you like, this can be handled with dbconfig-common.
<Mamarok> umar_: stop that!
<umar__>  If you are an advanced database administrator and know that you want to
<umar__>  perform this configuration manually, or if your database has already
<Mamarok> umar_: not here! stop that!!!
<umar__> ok tell me did i click on yes or no
<Mamarok> umar_: please, do what I tlod you
<Mamarok> told*
<umar__> its gaving me two opction   yes or no
<umar__> plzzzz tell me
<Mamarok> umar__: copy those lines, all of them, in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Mamarok> then you give the link here
<Mamarok> umar__: do *not* paste lines in this channel
<umar__> ok
<Mamarok> umar__: I can tell you once you have given me the link to the pastebin
<umar__> ok
<umar__> i post it
<umar__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/181076/
<umar__> this is link
<Mamarok> umar__: thanks
<umar__> well thanks ur bcoz u are helping me budy
<Mamarok> umar__: and you should choose yes indeed
<umar__> ok
<umar__> its gaveing me more opction
<umar__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/181078/
<Mamarok> umar__: is it more than 3 lines?
<Mamarok> ok, thx
<Mamarok> umar__: the first option, tehn ok
<Mamarok> then*
<umar__> ok
<umar__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/181079/ chk this and tell me what ill do
<Mamarok> umar__: abort
<Mamarok> umar__: then it will tell you it is not configured
<umar__> dude are u there how to abort its just gaving me ok opction
<Mamarok> umar__: only ok?
<Mamarok> then use ok :)
<umar__> ok
<umar__> hmmm some comad its running know lets see what happen by the way budy where from u
<Mamarok> umar__: I don't think that matters :)
<umar__> hmmmm yes budy but u are g8
<umar__> bcoz this world no one here for help
<umar__> or call free help
<Mamarok> umar__: hey, I'm giving you free help, don't complain!
<umar__> hmmmm  see whats its asking http://paste.ubuntu.com/181087/
<Mamarok> umar__: did it finish there?
<umar__> hmmmmmm just stop i think w8ing for next my cmd
<umar__> tell me what ill do
<Mamarok> umar__: you have the prompt again?
<umar__> did u mean chk that cmd agen
<Mamarok> umar__: no, I asked you if it finised there and you have the prompt again,
<Mamarok> the prompt is the ~$ sign
<Mamarok> umar__: as your pastebin doesn't show the last line
<umar__> ok ill send u link agen
<Mamarok> umar__: with all the lines please
<umar__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/181096/
<umar__> ok
<Mamarok> the last line is still not there...
<umar__> after that there is no think avalible
<umar__> after that there is no line
<Mamarok> umar__: ok, run the command again then: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<umar__> ok
<Mamarok> umar__: but this time, when it asks you for the acidbase configuration, just say yes to all
<umar__> its gaveing me  there opction abort ,retry, ignore
<Mamarok> ignore then
<umar__> ok
<umar__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/181100/
<umar__> chk
<Mamarok> oh, that's a new one :)
<Mamarok> umar__: use retry (skip questions), then ok
<umar__> ok
<umar__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/181103/  then its gaving me same
<Mamarok> ignore
<Mamarok> umar__: I have to go now, will be back in about 20 minutes, ok?
<umar__> ok
<umar__> m w8 for u
<cjae> does anyone know when kubuntu 9.04 kde 4.2.3 is going to work with separate x screens?
<umar__> HELLLLLLLLLLLLLO ANY ONE HERE  TO SOLVE MY PROBLEM OF UBUNTU  ?
<umar__> Mamarok me w8ing for u budy
<Mamarok> umar__: back
<Mamarok> umar__: do *not* shout in that channel!
<Mamarok> cjae: no idea, sry
<umar__> iam here
<umar__> i just w8ing
<umar__> for u
<umar__> budy its not work
<Mamarok> umar__: well, you have been shouting, you should learn some patience
<Mamarok> umar__: how did that go now?
<umar__> ok
<cjae> Mamarok: do they know if it is just the nvidia driver or what
<Mamarok> cjae: again, I don't know, sorry
<umar__> me patience  u tell me
<Mamarok> umar__: I asked a question...
<umar__> its same where from we start its not working
<Mamarok> umar__: did the dpkg --configure -a task finish?
<umar__> nope
<Mamarok> umar__: "it's" not working is not an answer, be more specific
<Mamarok> pastebin the ourtput then
<Mamarok> output*
<umar__> its  same
<Virk> hi everyone
<umar__> gave me link where i send u
<umar__> error report
<Mamarok> umar__: let's start over then
<umar__> ok
<Mamarok> umar__: what is your PC running normally and what did you try to upgrade?
<Virk> I recently added some ppa to my sources list, so as to be able to upgrade xorg to a higher version (the tomvolden ppa). However, it seems this isn't stable at all, so I removed the ppa from sources.list, but is there any way to revert back to the versions of the original ubuntu ppa?
<Virk> The only problem is I cannor recall the names of the packages
<umar__> yes  iam using p4 3.2 intel pc  i just instal window ubuntu one and half year age its working very gud
<Mamarok> Virk: ask tormod then, or go to the PPA to check which you installed
<umar__> but one day its gaving me upgrate opction
<Mamarok> umar__: you did run Kubuntu 8.10 with KDE earlier, right?
<umar__> so i upgrade  then after that some softwere is not working
<umar__> ubuntu 8.04
<Mamarok> umar__: ok, then you upgrade to a newer version? Why, wasn't your computer working?
<umar__> hmmmmm i had some imoportant doc in my pc and i think its best for me
<Mamarok> umar__: basic rule for Linux:
<Mamarok> umar__: when your computer works, do not change anything
<umar__> hmmm yap but its show me update
<umar__> so i try
<Mamarok> umar__: that's not a reason, you should not change stuff if it's running well
<umar__> ok tell me 8.10 is same like this
<Mamarok> especially if you are not used to do upgrades
<umar__> or better from it
<Mamarok> umar__: there is no same or better, those are different versions, and again, if your computer works and you can use it for all your needs, you should not change the settings
<Mamarok> umar__: is your /home folder on a separate partition?
<umar__> i ok
<umar__> thanks budy
<umar__> ill install 8.10
<Mamarok> umar__: answer my question please ...
<umar__> i had 3 partition?
<umar__> 3 NTFS format
<umar__> and one ubuntu
<andrey> ubuntu
<Mamarok> umar__: so your /home folder is not on a different partition then.
<Mamarok> umar__: do you have a backup of your documents?
<umar__> no but ill save in D;drive
<Mamarok> umar__: if the data is on a different parition type that is not exactly a good idea
<umar__> ok thanks
<Mamarok> *sigh*
<Mamarok> so much for my patience...
<theuser1> how can i play playstation 2 games on linux if i have its dvd ?
<trance> sup
<jairo> http://mua-z.elbruto.es
<bazhang> jairo, dont paste that here
<trance> Well this is interesting
<jairo> yes
<trance> Well, I mean I'm at high school at the moment
<trance> just installed kubuntu on a laptop
<trance> decided to give IRC a go
<bazhang> jairo, dont spam links of that to me please
<bazhang> !ot > jairo
<ubottu> jairo, please see my private message
<jairo> ok
<jairo> no spam, this is my pag
<bazhang> jairo, this is kubuntu support only.
<bazhang> chat in #kubuntu-offtopic
<rugby471> hi everyone, I need some help, could someone just send me the default wallpaper for kubuntu 9.04?
<rugby471> I need it for a project
<rugby471> or at least tell me which package it is in
<trance> I have quick question
<Gargoyle76> can anyone tell me what the commands are to make a group and then add myself to that group?
<Gargoyle76> and the command to list a file's group associations
<trance> Does kubuntu automatically detect a mouse when plugged in? I know Windows supports plug and play but does kubuntu support something of the such?
<trance> can't get mine to work but I suspect it's due to lack of power through my laptop
<trance> or a faulty USB port
<rugby471> hi everyone, I need some help, could someone just send me the default wallpaper for kubuntu 9.04?
<rugby471> please!
<Gargoyle76> can't you download it fom the temes?
<bazhang> !info kdewallpapers
<ubottu> kdewallpapers (source: kdeartwork): wallpapers released with KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 11928 kB, installed size 12372 kB
<bazhang> or !info kdeartwork
<rugby471> thanks bazhang, trance is sending it to me
<rugby471> :-)
<Gargoyle76> Anyone with the commands??
<rugby471> Gargoyle76: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-add-user-to-group/
<Gargoyle76> thanks!...I got it!
<rugby471> kl
<rugby471> see ya
<RurouniJones> Does anyone know how to get rid of that middle pane in Amarok2?
<RurouniJones> I just want the collection list and the playlist like in 1.4
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: didnt work :(
<Mamarok> RurouniJones: you can drag the collection pane and the playlist pant to the middle so the middle pane doesn't show anymore
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: same package..kbuildsyscoa
<Mamarok> RurouniJones: else you will have to wait till 2.2 to see this change, eventually
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: oh, hay :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: same package, what do you mean?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: as in same segmentation fault with kbuildsyscoa
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: also the kdebase was not installed again even thought apt said it downloaded it and installed it
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: arghs, that sounds like a major dependicy problem, you should report that to Launchpad
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: in the mean time you can run kbuildsycocy4 --noincremental
<Mamarok> hope this helps
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: what have you done now, upgrade to 4.3 beta1 or Neon?
<RurouniJones> Cheers Mamarok. I can't seem to be able to drag the other ones to the middle pane, guess I'll have to wait and curse whoever thought Amarok2 could do with a UI overhall
<RurouniJones> overhaul even
<shadeslayer> bash: kbuildsycocy4: command not found
<Mamarok> RurouniJones: drag each one separately
<Pconfig> shadeslayer: kbuildsycoca ;)
<Mamarok> RurouniJones: also, if you are running 2.0.2, this is quite old...
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: typo or really not found?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: it runs :)
<Pconfig> Mamarok: you made a small typo ;)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: oh, great!
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: just this Warning: kbuildsycoca is unable to register with DCOP.
<Mamarok> I did? oops, sry
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: no wonder, there is no DCOP in KDE 4
<Pconfig> shadeslayer: don't forget the 4 in behind
<Mamarok> it uses DBUS
<RurouniJones> Mamarok: Yea, I can't drag the other ones. Nothing I do appears to work.
<shadeslayer> oh wait i ran it without the 4
<Mamarok> RurouniJones: then it's your version, this is quite old, I'm sorry
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: crashed :(
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: you will have to put that 4, else it tries to look for Qt3 :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: you have all the Qt4 packages installed?
<Mamarok> the necessary ones I mean
<Mamarok> besides CLI bindings, -dev and -dbg
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: which ones would that be??
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: wait, I will tell you
<shadeslayer> yep...in neon i think so
<ahmed> i installed AdbeRdr9.1.1-1_i386linux_deu.deb by gdeb package installer i want to uninstall it how i do that
<ActionParsnip> sudo dpkg -rP AdbeRdr   is my guess
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: oh, Neon? I was looking elsewhere
<ActionParsnip> ahmed: the name of the package may be different, you can read     dpkg -l | less   to see what its called
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: is kdeedu needed??
<rachid> h
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: the easiest would be to install everything in Neom
<ActionParsnip> ahmed: it may all be lowercase (linux is case sensitive)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: not really, no
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i did i did...
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: you have to run Neon as a different session, you know that?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i installed the kde-nightly meta packagae..it pulled everything else in
<Mamarok> I was wondering if that error was not just the same as before
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yes....'
<BlueAidan_work> for some reason, I am not seeing any of the xscreensaver screensavers in kde4's systemsettings dialog.
<Mamarok> BlueAidan_work: because the xscreensavers are a different package
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: it was different...but since i cant copy the bactrace
<BlueAidan_work> I have kscreensaver-xsavers installed
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: still, that's an error you get when you start a kde-NEON session?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yes
<BlueAidan_work> and there is a glmatrix.desktop in /usr/share/kde4/services/ScreenSavers
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: definitely a bug, I will tell the devs, but you should make a bug report against Neon in Launchpad
<AceKing> Hi everyone, can someone tell me how to share a printer? I'm using Ubuntu 9.04
<trance> anybody know how to get the default taskbar back? I screwed it up somehow
 * shadeslayer thinks kde 4.3 hates him
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: sure thing
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: don't think so, no, it works here quite well, but you must have a configuration that triggers that bug
<rachid> h
<Polyculture> trance:you are using kde4?
<BlueAidan_work> Mamarok: I have the package installed that should allow kde4 to use them
<Mamarok> rachid: do you have a question?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: kdepim is not installed too :S
<Mamarok> BlueAidan_work: you have the xscreensaver package installed? then it should shop up amongst the screensavers in systemsettings -> Desktop
<AceKing> Hi everyone, can someone tell me how to share a printer? I'm using Ubuntu 9.04
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: somethings are missing....definitely a meta package problem as well
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: for easy solving and if you have enough diskspace, just install everything in the neon repo to be sure tho have all the stuff
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: how?? i have a ultra slow connection :P
<ahmed> I installed AdbeRdr9.1.1-1_i386linux_deu.deb after that i found itsnt eng so i downloaded AdbeRdr9.1.0-1_i486linux_enu.bin and i want to i want to replace it
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: ... patience?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ok i can get the packages tommorow when i go to my uni
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: make sure all the kdebase and kdelibs and stuff are installed
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: they have a 8mbps LAN connection :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: bingo :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: they are already
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: what else??
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: how about sudo aptitude install kde-nightly-kdebase kde-nightly-kdeplasma-addons \
<shadeslayer> kde-nightly-kdepim kde-nightly-kdeedu kde-nightly-kdenetwork \
<shadeslayer> kde-nightly-kdeutils kde-nightly-kdegraphics kde-nightly-kdemultimedia
<shadeslayer> oops....
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Using_Project_Neon_to_contribute_to_KDE
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: right
<rachid> mimi
<rachid> her im
<Mamarok> rachid: stop that, either ask a question or go to -offtopic
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: brb in 20 min
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: ok
<reanimation> #ubuntu in
<Mamarok> reanimation: do you need help?
<reanimation> ubuntu india
<Mamarok> !in | reanimation
<ubottu> reanimation: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<BlueAidan_work> Mamarok: ah, I had to add the actual xscreensaver package
<Mamarok> BlueAidan_work: exactly :)
<BlueAidan_work> Mamarok: it isn't marked as a dependency in the deb tho
<reanimation> visit   www.opensourcex.tk
<Mamarok> BlueAidan_work: well, no, why should it? It's not a dependency of KDE
<reanimation> www.poweros.tk
<reanimation> www.reanimation.tk
<BlueAidan_work> Mamarok: no, it should be a dependency of kscreensaver-xsavers tho
<BlueAidan_work> if it has to be there for that bit to function
<Mamarok> BlueAidan_work: it's not part of KDE, so no, that dependency is rightly not existing
<Mamarok> BlueAidan_work: but you can install it if you like
<BlueAidan_work> Mamarok: you're not understanding me... the kscreensaver-xsavers package purportedly installs support for xscreensaver in kde. it depends on xscreensaver-data, but you cannot actually use the xscreensavers in kde unless the xscreensaver package is installed.
<Mamarok> BlueAidan_work: well, adding support for something doesn't mean you *have* to install it, and you already have the kdescreensaver
<Mamarok> BlueAidan_work: if we would add dependencies to everthing you could run because there is the possiblity...
<BlueAidan_work> sigh, I don't have time for this. It's broken behavior, plain and simple.
<Mamarok> BlueAidan_work: sry if you can't understand that
<ahmed> i run sudo dpkg -r adobereader-de
<ahmed> i get dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<ahmed> what  i have to do
<Mamarok> ahmed: close your package manager
<Mamarok> actually, all package managers and all shells that run a dpkg or apt-get process
<Mamarok> ahmed: you can only run one instance of it at a time
<ahmed> Mamarok: itsnt open i was installing app from konsole i terminate it then i run the command i got the error
<Mamarok> ahmed: there still is a lock on it then, different terminal?
<Mamarok> ahmed: you still have a lock on it somewhere, close the terminal you were running the command in, then start a new one
<ahmed> Mamarok: nothing run now in any terminal and i still get that error
<Mamarok> ahmed: and you don't have kpackagekit or adept or synaptic running?
<ahmed> Mamarok: no
<Mamarok> ahmed: close the konsole and open it again
<ahmed> Mamarok: i try that same error
<Mamarok> ahmed: then you will have to remove the lock, it's jsut an empty file, moment
<ahmed> Mamarok: how i do thjat?
<Mamarok> ahmed: second, still checking
<Mamarok> !lock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: back
<Mamarok> ahmed: I have to ask someone, not sure where that file is exactly, moment
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: people like reanimation give a bad name to all other indians :(
<ahmed> Mamarok: im waiting
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: he was not necessarily indian, rather turkish :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: but seeing the log...and his questions about ubuntu-in
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: never mind, just a spammer
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yeah...so any other advice??
<Mamarok> !aptfix | ahmed
<ubottu> ahmed: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: advice?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: on getting jde 4.3 to work,or do i just run that command??
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: run what command?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: oh, the one I've h
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: oh, the one I've just given was not for you, I highlight people when I talk to them :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: no not that one obviously :P....the one i pasted here
<ahmed> Mamarok: thanks it weorked
<shadeslayer> ahmed: its designed to :P
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: sry, I can't see a commande, where?
<Mamarok> -e
<shadeslayer> Mamarok:  Mamarok: how about sudo aptitude install
<shadeslayer>                      kde-nightly-kdebase kde-nightly-kdeplasma-addons \
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: oh, I thought you did that already, I said so, see two lines below :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/181251/
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: oh ok....
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: bye...hopefully this will work :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: fingers crossed then :)
<shadeslayer> yet again :P
 * Mamarok goes back to bug killing
<gigasoft> how to enable compiz-config effects on kubntu?
<gigasoft> how to enable compiz-config effects on kubntu, any help? :)
<Mamarok> gigasoft: you do not use compiz on KDE 4, use the desktop effects
<gigasoft> <Mamarok> ?!
<gigasoft> it run slow :(
<Mamarok> gigasoft: if you are using Kubuntu 9.04 or 8.10 with KDE4 you should not use COmpiz, but the desktop effects of Kwin
<gigasoft> i have 3000+ sempron
<Mamarok> gigasoft: if the desktop effects already are slow, then compiz will be worse
<gigasoft> <Mamarok> ok, thanks
<Mamarok> afk, bbl
<Pconfig> gigasoft: have you installed your graphics card driver?
<hateball> Doesnt OOo in Kubuntu use the same translations as in Ubuntu?
<hateball> The save/load dialogs look different, and the swedish translations are a bit off in Kubuntu
<ricardo__> hola
<ricardo__> alguien me lee?
<ricardo__> alguien que me pueda ayuar?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<p_quarles> !es | ricardo__
<ubottu> ricardo__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ricardo__> thk
<jussi01> !info openoffice-kde
<ubottu> Package openoffice-kde does not exist in jaunty
<jussi01> !info openoffice.org-kde
<ubottu> openoffice.org-kde (source: openoffice.org): full-featured office productivity suite -- KDE integration. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.0.1-9ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 84 kB, installed size 384 kB
<jussi01> hateball: ^^
<hateball> jussi01: Ok thanks. Seems it works properly if I set it to use "OOo style save/load dialogs" instead....
<hateball> Question is... can I do that from commandline
<kavurt> I have a Logitech Quickcam for Notebooks Pro. I was able to use it adding "blacklist zc0301" line to the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file in 8.04 and 8.10. But in 9.04 there's no blacklist file. I think we have blacklist.conf file instead. But the same solution doesn't work in 9.04. Help please. . .
<schao> hi
<schao> i have a problem. i am not set my laptop's webcam for amsn
<schao> how do i do ?
<sero> The application nspluginviewer (nspluginviewer) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV).
<sero> Please help us improve the software you use by filing a report at http://bugs.kde.org. Useful details include how to reproduce the error, documents that were loaded, etc.
<sero> dspues mando la informacion al servidor
<sero> y me dice
<sero> ke el servidor no a pasado la prueba de autentificacion
<sero> gracias
<sero> el error es ingles :P
<BluesKaj> !es | sero
<ubottu> sero: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
 * genii hands BluesKaj a coffee
<BluesKaj> thanks genii :)
<genii> BluesKaj: Anytime, of course.
<BluesKaj> :)
<Barann> #ubuntu
<Barann> pardon
<trance> Hey guys, I have a problem with my adept package installer
<trance> It's not allowing me to install anything
<genii> trance: What message is it giving you?
<trance> o
<trance> ok
<trance> here it is
<trance> I wasn't able to locate a file for the amsn-data package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch),
<trance> and a few lines after that
<trance> with just
<trance> : .
<trance> and :
<trance> I accidentally closed adept installer before it was done installing something I believe
<genii> "missing arch" is usually something like you are trying to install an i386 package for an amd64 install, or similar
<trance> which may have screwed it up
<trance> hmm
<trance> so what do I do? I'm sorry, I just got into Linux recently
<trance> By the way, what is an i386 packager?
<trance> package*
<genii> trance: If you closed the installer partways through something, etc. Stuff may have gone a bit wonky. I'd recommend to remove the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives  with the command: sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives/*    and then after this to do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<genii> trance: i386 is 32bit install, amd64 is 64 bit install.
<trance> ah, o
<trance> ok
<trance> let me execute those commands now, thanks.
<trance> ok it's doing it's thing right now
<genii> trance: After that it may still give some errors when it gets to the second command. If this happens, please use the pastebin website to show us the messages.
<genii> !paste | trance
<ubottu> trance: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<trance> sure, I'll do that in a moment if it gives some errors
<trance> thanks for the pastebin info
<afeijo> I'm trying to use nfs-kernel-server to share my folders to a windows machine, but the windows machine cant access my shares, it takes like half minute and inform that it wasnt possible to locate access.  My firewall show that the windows machine find me, and have access.  What else am I missing?
<genii> afeijo: nfs is not a type of file sharing that Windows based machines natively know how to use. What are you using on the Windows side of things when you try to get to the Linux box?
<trance> genii: it's asking me to configure a lot of things. I'm not exactly sure what to choose for them so I'm using the defaults
<genii> trance: Good, thats usually the best option.
<afeijo> genii: on the windows I'm using the Explorer to try navigate on my linux files
<afeijo> genii: I just want to share my musics, lol
<genii> afeijo: Instead of NFS you probably instead would want to use Samba
<afeijo> genii: so I remove the NFS and try samba? I have samba installed, but fail to find how to configure it. NFS I find on google.  I will remove NFS
<afeijo> !samba | afeijo
<ubottu> afeijo, please see my private message
<genii> Work requires me. Returning in a few minutes
<afeijo> thanks genii !!
<trance> genii: it's asking me to configure debconf. I'm not sure if I should pick dialogue or KDE or what. Should I just reinstall Kubuntu? I don't have a lot of things installed anyway
<BluesKaj> afeijo, are you talking about NFS-3G? that's for Windows partitons on the same machine as Linux
<bazhang> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<BluesKaj> !NFS
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<vincenzo> ciao
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<vincenzo> ho problemi con la cam mi si vede al contrario
<BluesKaj> wow my memory failed me there
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> vincenzo, english here , italian in #ubuntu-it
<BluesKaj> nfs and ntfs3g ... not the same at all ..need a break
<bazhang> just a 't' and a '3' away :)
<genii> Back. Let me read backscroll.
<genii> trance: If you don't mind a reinstall it's probably actually the fastest way to fix the package manager issue. Although in Linux we try to avoid this route whenever possible.
<BluesKaj> windows just needs to have the folders "shared " and it should be able to see the linux box without any special apps
<afeijo> BluesKaj: hmmm I wasnt awere that the partition matters... yes, my music are in a NTFS partition on my linux machine
<darkham> how can i try amarok2.1beta2? once upon a time kubuntu staff builded a repo
<BluesKaj> afeijo, then you should see the NTFS partition with dolphin
<afeijo> BluesKaj: I want to share my ntfs partition to be see to windows machines
<BluesKaj> it's the Volume ntfs
<afeijo> yes
<BluesKaj> then you a re talking about windows seeing other windows on 2 different pcs , right ?
<afeijo> BluesKaj: no, windows seeing my music folder on a ntfs partition (if the partition type matters)
<genii> BluesKaj: However, for some reason the default set of packages only has the smbclient (client) and not samba(server) so normally this means you can browse to Windows shares from Linux but not other way around. Also for some reason the smbfs is not always installed. So even if you can browse to the Windwos share, can't always mount it successfully
<trance> genii: Damn. Alright, well I'll do that when I'm out of class. I'll just be more careful next time. Lesson learned!
<afeijo> file smb.conf configured
<BluesKaj> genii, yeah i assumed that smbclient is installed
<afeijo> now what? lol
<BluesKaj> ntfs is ms-windows , afeijo
<BluesKaj> afeijo, oh well , try , sudo apt-get install smbclient
<darkham> how can i try amarok2.1beta2? once upon a time kubuntu staff builded a repo
<afeijo> BluesKaj: I know that :) ntfs is also one of my partitions, when I was using winvista
<luderson> hello....
<afeijo> BluesKaj: I have smbclient
<luderson> Im using Koffice RC1 - K9.04, and I want to hide the "kword" toolbar, how can I do that..?
<BluesKaj> ok, afeijo ..I'll try to help, but I'm obviously misinformed here ...what exactly are you seeing and not seeing from one computer to the other?
<afeijo> windows machine dont seem to see my linux machine on the network, I try \\mymachine and it dont work
<afeijo> wait, now it showed up on the my linux domain
<afeijo> windows now show my linux machine
<afeijo> it is asking for a user and password, mine didnt work. Do I need AD ?
<BluesKaj> yes , enter your windows username and pw to access the windows shares
<afeijo_BR> tst
<trance> genii: I tried installing a package through the terminal however I recieved this error ==> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/181316/
<afeijo_BR> I'm back,,, weird connection
<trance> genii: Apparently this looks familiar to some people. Do you know a quick fix?
<afeijo_BR> BluesKaj: hi, do you know how to disable the user window to windows access my machine?
<genii> trance: Close anything which is using the package manager already. It can only ever be running 1 time  or that message appears.
<BluesKaj> afeijo_BR, from linux ?
<trance> genii: Alright, that was kind of embarrasing. I typed this in ==> sudo apt-get install Pidgin Internet Messenger
<afeijo_BR> BluesKaj: yes, I need to configure my samba to not request password? isnt it?
<trance> genii: And it said everything was alright except the end which gave me this ==> E: Couldn't find package Pidgin
<trance> genii: I'm kind of assuming I typed the command wrong
<BluesKaj> afeijo_BR, just enter the username and password you use on the windows machine
<afeijo_BR> I'm trying :)
<kaddi> hello :D
<afeijo_BR> wth!? I used the windows admin password and worked
<afeijo_BR> BluesKaj: thanks mate!
<kaddi> I've been playing with plasma and now I need some help, to get some of the default settings back :D
<kaddi> How do I get the default k-menu back? Which widget is that?
<BluesKaj> afeijo_BR, you're wecome ...I hope it continues to work for you . Sometimes  the connection might drop off , so you may have to start over . Windows vista LAN networking is not very stable.
<kaddi> can I remove the yellow button (which on default is in the upper right corner for the plasma settings)?
<Guest19980> there's something on kde-look for that
<trance> kaddi: What exactly is the problem? I'm not understanding
<genii> trance: The usage you did is fine, except remember also that everything is case-sensitive. The issue is likely more something like you have an Adept or Synaptic window open or are running the "Automatic Updates" at the same time you are trying to use the apt-get command.
<Guest19980> kaddi: here: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/I+HATE+the+Cashew?content=91009 Never tested it
<kaddi> trance: I removed the k-menu and would like to get it back. I tried lancelot, application launcher menu and application launcher, but they all don't look like the default k-menu I got with kde 4.2. This is why I wondered how the k-menu is called
<trance> genii: Alright thanks. I appreciate all your help thus far. If I can't figure out anything I'll just reinstall it's not that big of a deal right now anyway. T
<Guest19980> kaddi: "the traditional" menu would be the Application Launcher plasmoid
<trance> kaddi: I'm not quite sure about this one to be honest. Try going into system settings > Desktop or Appearence
<kaddi> d'oh, now I'm looking stupid again. :/ the application launcher was what I was looking for. Must have done something wrong when I tried it the first time :/
<kaddi> thanks guest 19980 :)
<smellynoser> Hi, I have lost the Keyboard tab on the left of Keyboard and Mouse under System Settings. Is there a way to get this back? Using 4.2.2#
<trance> kaddi: haha glad you solved it. I screwed up my taskbar today and managed to get it back
<smellynoser> How do I upgrade to kded4 4.2.3
<trance> kaddi: Thought I couldhelp somehow
<trance> genii: Thanks for the help again. I'll reinstall later on.
<trance> cyaz
<genii> Take care
<kaddi> cu trance :)
<jussi01> smellynoser: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3
<tzanger> hmm, is there a particular reason why vsync isn't used by default with desktop effects? I find it's quite a bit smoother (for obvious reasons)
<genii> tzanger: They might know why in #kubuntu-devel
<tzanger> genii: danke
<genii> Bitte
<lindenle> I am running in dual head mode, how do i set which monitor is the main one?
<jussi01> lindenle: which gfx card?
<lindenle> intel g965
<lindenle> it seems to be working ok in dual head, but the panel is on the laptop and i want it on the external display
<lindenle> Why does kubuntu start in "Documents" rather than "/home/user" ?
<Dragnslcr> Huh?
<Dragnslcr> Kubuntu doesn't "start" in any particular directory
<lindenle> Dragnslcr: When I open a terminal I am in "Documents", which is strange
<Dragnslcr> In Konsole?
<Dragnslcr> Check Settings -> Edit Current Profile
<Dragnslcr> There's an Initial Directory setting there
<lindenle> In my user settings or?...
<lindenle> It is happening in a shell
<Dragnslcr> You mean when you open Konsole?
<lindenle> Well I am using normal xterm. Let me try konsole.
<lindenle> only happening in an xterm
<lindenle> and only when started from a shortcut key....
<lindenle> ok found a fix....
<lindenle> Why aren't there icons on the desktop anymore?
<Dragnslcr> Because the desktop is now solely a container for plasmoids
<Dragnslcr> Personally, I've liked the change. Now I use more screen area for programs. I use an auto-hiding panel on the side of the screen for easy access to files
<lindenle> Is there somewhere I can read about this and do a tutorial, i just switched from kde3 and feel a little lost...
<Dragnslcr> Maybe the release notes for KDE4
<lindenle> ok....
<Dragnslcr> If you're looking for something to show your ~/Desktop directory, you can add a Folder View to the desktop
<lindenle> Does anyone know how to set which monitor is the main display with the panel in dual head mode?
<rmrfslash> Hey, I'm trying to gunzip a bunch of files programmatically and escaping the command line args. I'm finding that escaping the arguments to gunzip causes it to fail. Does anyone have a better idea about how to achieve this?
<rmrfslash> gunzip -r '/some/dir/'
<rmrfslash> this will fail, however the un-quoted version will not: gunzip -r /some/dir/
<phoenixz> Will installing -dbg packages slow down my system?
<phoenixz> Im running KDE4.3 beta, I had a plasma crash (it started nicely again though) but now I want to send a debug report and it says I need to install debug packages (-dbg packages).. I'd like to do so but Im just wondering, would this slow down my system? or will it only take up a little bit of disk space?
<kaddi> guest19980 you still there? i tried following the ihatecashew instructions, but it didn't really work. :( could you take a look and see if you know what I should have done different?
<Machtin> hey guys :) how can i set to lock the screen, if i suspend to RAM?
<phoenixz> Im running KDE4.3 beta, I had a plasma crash (it started nicely again though) but now I want to send a debug report and it says I need to install debug packages (-dbg packages).. I'd like to do so but Im just wondering, would this slow down my system? or will it only take up a little bit of disk space?
<JontheEchidna> phoenixz: it should only take up a bit more disk space
<JontheEchidna> and its perfectly safe to uninstall them after you get the crash log
<colton_> If I have a program executable which I would like to run from the console window like I would run kate or firefox, where should I put the executable so that it runs which I type its name?
<colton_> when I type its name*
<genii> colton_: Right after the $
<genii> (then hit enter)
<colton_> I don't understand
<Machtin> guess that's not what he meant :f
<Machtin> colton_: i don't think simply putting it to a specific folder would last.. not sure though
<colton_> I guess my question is analogous to "where do executable files go when you install a program?"
<colton_> Perhaps it's a matter of just adding the directory of the executable to the path . . .
<genii> colton_: That would be preferred
<Machtin> colton_: guess somewhere to /usr/bin
<genii> colton_: eg: something like add into ~/.bashrc   a line such: PATH=/somewhere/the/file/is          a second line of: export PATH             then save. To makie it effective immediately, use: source ~/.bachrc
<genii> typo on the last command, but you get the idea
<wissam> hello all
<wissam> i need help plz
<wissam> any body help??
<kaddi> !ask |wissam
<ubottu> wissam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wissam> ok thanks
<wissam> i just finished installing kubuntu
<wissam> and i formated my hard disk
<wissam> i need to install windows vista with kubuntu
<wissam> i have an ntfs partition
<wissam> but  vista told me that it cant installed in this drive
<kaddi> Hi, I'm trying to compile a plasmoid and add to my desktop. But it doesn't work. It's the first time I'm compiling, so I probably did something wrong.. I followed the instructions on this page:http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/I+HATE+the+Cashew?content=91009 Everything went fine (at least there where no error messages), but I can't find the plasmoid now to add it to my desktop.Anyone an idea what could have gone wrong?
<wissam> so what can i do for that
<wissam> and can i install vista from kubunto
<ikonia> wissam: you don't install vista from within another operating system
<ikonia> wissam: you need to install vista as a seperate OS - or within a virtual machine
<wissam> as an OS
<ikonia> yup
<matrixblue>  I have Ubuntu Jaunty install and decided to play with KDE so I install kubuntu-desktop. Everything works fine but I can't seem to figure how to get the wireless connected. It works fine with my Gnome session
<Eruaran> matrixblue: yeah it seems a bit iffy at the moment
<matrixblue> Eruaran, any ideas?
<eurythmia> what's the package name for the kde character map? (I want to graphically select a character to insert into a document).
<kaddi> matrixblue I found that wicd works absolutely flawlessy in KDE. It will uninstall network-manager though.  You can also use the networkmanager from gnome under kde. just type nm-applet into a konsole and you should get it
<Eruaran> matrixblue: not really... I have a notebook that connects to one wireless network at the moment with no problem, but I have another router that it just wont use for some reason.
<matrixblue> kaddi, does wicid work in GNOME?
<kaddi> it did for me, yes :)
<kaddi> but, as usual, no guarantees
<kaddi> ;)
<Eruaran> I think I too will follow up kaddi's suggestion
<matrixblue> thanks!
<matrixblue> gonna try now
<kaddi> :)
<Eruaran> will try in the morning
<Eruaran> notebook is at  work
<wissam> so is there a solution for installing vista with kubuntu ??
<Eruaran> easiest to install vista first, then kubuntu
<wissam> ooh god so i will reinstall ubuntu again
<wissam> i mean for the 4th time today
<wissam> huh
<wizardslovak> whats the command for flash plugin?
<Dragnslcr> You mean the package name?
<wizardslovak> yes
<wizardslovak> flash plugin free?
<Dragnslcr> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.22.87ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 18 kB, installed size 176 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<wizardslovak> hmm can i install shockwave plugin?
<Dragnslcr> Shockwave still exists?
<genii> !shockwave
<ubottu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Dragnslcr> Wow, guess so
<afeijo_BR> %C1,4 color? cool
<afeijo_BR> no
<arkcat> /leave
<eurythmia> I want to get RSIBreak to automatically lock my screen when it's time to take a break,so I've been trying out the command "dcop --user acripps --all-sessions kdesktop KScreensaverIface lock" but I get the error "DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket ERROR: Couldn't attach to DCOP server!" ... how might I go about fixing this?
<p-f> is there a way to redirect a process' stdout/stderr to /dev/null _after_ having launched it from a shell? Scenario: load okular, realise that I forgot to redirect its insanely spammy output to /dev/null, etc
<eurythmia> p-f, I don't know offhand ... you may have better luck in #ubuntu, or ##linux
<aFRICKENamerican> hi
<eurythmia> (more active peeps)
<p-f> eurythmia, thanks, I'll try there
<eurythmia> np.
<xp-killer> in konqueror i dont see the button BACK (previeus)
<xp-killer> 9.04
<colton_> how do you install the flash plugin that allows you to watch videos?
<Dragnslcr> colton_- install the flashplugin-installer package
<colton_> I'm afraid that sound isn't working on my new kubuntu install . . .
<serpico> hi
<serpico> !italian
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<xandre> olá?!
<rang501> Hi! I would like to know why I don't hear any sound when video from youtube is playing. I have Kubuntu 9.04 with KDE 4.3 beta 1. All three browsers (opera, firefox, konqueror) are affected.
<BluesKaj> rang501, install kubuntu-restricted-extras and flashplugin-nonfree
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | rang501
<ubottu> rang501: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<swatto> what does .desktop mean
<swatto> home.desktop
<rang501> why I need to install them again? I can watch flash content but I cannot hear any sound.
<BluesKaj> rang501, what soundcard do you have ?
<xp-killer> 9.04 sucks
<xp-killer> how do i downgrade
<Machtin> you don't :o
<kimtoft> hello
<xp-killer> i cant?
<Machtin> you could re-install 8.10, i guess
<genii> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Machtin> when saving /home .. most settings should be backed up i guess.
<rosco_y> Can anyone tell me why I might be getting this error when I try to run mount?
<rosco_y> mount: can't find fdisk in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Machtin> :o
<Machtin> rosco_y: what do you enter?
<rosco_y> sudo mount fdisk -l
<xp-killer> aaa why bring out something when its not good ?
<Machtin> o.O
<rang501> BluesKaj, lspci shows 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02), KDE system settings shows HDA Intel (ALC861VD Analog)
<Machtin> rosco_y: try sudo fdisk -l
<rosco_y> originally I was trying to mount a partition
<Machtin> that will show you your partitions..
<rosco_y> Machtin: ok
<rosco_y> ah, k
<Machtin> if you want to mount a partition do it via sudo mount /dev/ice /mount/point
<rosco_y> slap slap
<Machtin> whereas /dev/ice is the device you're trying to mount.. or better.. the partition
<rosco_y> ok, this is what I was getting when I tried to mount my /dev/sda3:
<xp-killer> how do i know if my graphic card is install good?
<rosco_y> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /mnt/ntfs: Transport endpoint is not connected
<rosco_y> and here the confusion started
<genii> xp-killer: This is already a repeat of the conversation we had yesterday, almost word-for-word. Then I explained to you that 9.04 is not a long-term-release. Then you said they should warn people. Then I told you http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 contains all these warnings but that no one ever bothers to read it, etc etc
<rosco_y> I was running `sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/ntfs`
<Machtin> and /mnt/ntfs exists?
<BluesKaj> !intelhda | rang501
<ubottu> rang501: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<rosco_y> yes it does
<rosco_y> I've been mounting it this way for some time
<Gutly> hah
<rosco_y> I can't say "a long time" because I'm a newb
<Gutly> may be here is better?
<yaa_> yes
<yaa_> no
<Gutly> Anyone? what's the command line to open in wmaker knetworkmanager pls?
<xp-killer> genii: i put my hdd in another pc but now i only have 800x600 how do i go to 1024x???.?
<Machtin> no clue then, tbh.
<BluesKaj> xp-killer, lspci | grep VGA
<rosco_y> xp-killer: do you have the right drivers installed?
<xp-killer> rosco_y: i dont know i just take the hdd linux from one pc and put it in another
<rosco_y> probably a graphics subsystem change then
<rosco_y> different graphics card or something
<BluesKaj> xp-killer, the hardware on the pc are different hence the X problem
<rosco_y> I've had to make sure I had the correct driver for my graphics system before I ever had a chance in linux
<xp-killer> BluesKaj: it says nVidia Corporation Device 0644 (rev a1)
<rosco_y> (which would probably be the case in any os)
<xp-killer> BluesKaj: bt it's a ati card i have in the pc
<rosco_y> xp-killer: I wonder if its using the on-board system (based on BIOS settings)
<xp-killer> BluesKaj: do u know how to fix the "no signal,no surportive check your vga output"?
<xp-killer> rosco_y: well when i upgrade on one pc i had a no signal problem  so i took the hdd out n put it in another pc
<rosco_y> is anyone familiar with this `mount error`: fuse: failed to access mountpoint /mnt/ntfs: Transport endpoint is not connected
<BluesKaj> xp-killer, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xp-killer> BluesKaj: thats how u fix the problem?
<BluesKaj> it has to be reconfigged to the new hardware
<rang501> I'll try to use that. One more problem: I installed KDE 4.3 beta 1 but I have a issue when trying to upgrade kde-icons-oxygen package, it yells someting about existing file (kdepim.png or something). Is it possible to solve it and can it have any influence to updates(I have not recieved updates lately)?
<xp-killer> BluesKaj: ok but normaly it's not for this pc.the other pc what was given me the error signal not suportive ckeck vga output it was for that but i play with it now it not showing nothing on screen
<Rojwan> Hi, I'm new to Linux. My Intel Pro Wireless card is seemingly (according to intellinuxwireless.org) supported, but I don't know where to go to setup a wireless connection.
<xp-killer> BluesKaj: for the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i didnt see the erea u could change the resolution
<BluesKaj> xp-killer, changing hdd from one pc to the other is going create all kinds of problems
<Gutly> Anyone? what's the command line to open in wmaker knetworkmanager pls? --- it's like wifi-radar... if you type in cmd lins $: sudo wifi-radar  ---- > on the display a box apeare... how to do the same with knetworkmanager=? and nm-applet
<xp-killer> BluesKaj: i had no choise the othere pc given me error since i upgrade now it doesnt show the picture anymore
<BluesKaj> xp-killer,  reinstall the OS
<xp-killer> BluesKaj: i didnt install it i upgrade to 9.04
<xp-killer> BluesKaj: in konqueror i dont see the back or foward button anymore
<dorins> Hello. Are there any Amarok 2.1 beta2 packages available for jaunty?
<dorins> A PPA maybe.
<BluesKaj> xp-killer, this is my last communication with you ..if you insist on doing unfixable things like swapping hdds and expecting the OS to work with new hardware then you are terribly misguided . reinstall the OS !
<xp-killer> BluesKaj: sorry but it was like that even befor i swap the hdd to another pc
<Rojwan> Could anyone help please? The only thing I need from you is help setting up my wireless Internet. After which I can google any of my problems.
<Rojwan> My Intel Pro Wireless card is seemingly (according to intellinuxwireless.org) supported, but I don't know where to go to setup a wireless connection.
<BluesKaj> Rojwan, click on the widgets icon in the corner of the panel add the network manager widget then right click on that icon and select manage connections
<Rojwan> Thank you, I'll reboot and try that now.
<BluesKaj> no need to reboot
<Rojwan> Well, yes because I can only access internet through XP (i'm on dual boot)
<Rojwan> --yet.
<Rojwan> I'll be back if it doesn't work ;)
<gigi> ciao
<gigi> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Quintasan|elsewh> Hiho. I have no sound on YouTube and other streaming sites. I'm not using Pulse Audio and I set FIREFOX_DSP="alsa" but it didn't help
<bobmarley> hi, i cann t restart or shutdown my laptop unless i press Alt+SysRq+R+S+E+I+U+B or U, can anyone help
<bobmarley> pleae
<bobmarley> please
<bobmarley__> hello...?#
<tzanger> when I go into recovery mode from the grub menu, I end up in single user mode and that invokes a little menu full of common recovery tasks... where in the world is that called from?  I looked at a bunch of files in /etc/rcS.d/ and nothing seems to look like it'd present a menu of options for me
<serpico> hi how can i install the deb file extension?
<serpico> in kubuntu
<Mamarok> !patience | bobmarley__
<ubottu> bobmarley__: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bobmarley__> thanks mate
<bobmarley__> serpico with dpkj -i
<serpico> in terminal?
<Mamarok> serpico: sudo dpkg -i <filename>.deb
<Mamarok> serpico: yes
<serpico> and in dolphin?
<Mamarok> serpico: was that application you want to install not in the repositories?
<Mamarok> serpico: File Manager does not do installations, this is an admin task exclusively
<serpico> in this moment flash player but in the future i whant install any apps
<Mamarok> serpico: most of the apps are in the repositories, you should look there first
<serpico> for example in ubuntu
<Mamarok> serpico: you are in #kubuntu here :)
<serpico> i start a deb file whit a double clik
<genii> bobmarley__: Is your laptop bios old? (eg: pre 2000 or so)
<Pici> serpico: Even in Ubuntu you should look in the repositories before you install software manually.
<Mamarok> serpico: depends on the application you are in
<serpico> in kubuntu can i this action?
<bobmarley__> dont knoe for sure, was working fine with 8.10 till yesterday when i installed 9.04
<Mamarok> serpico: depends on your version, in ym dolphin it opens the package manager whe I click on a *.deb file
<Mamarok> my*
<serpico> Mamarok: kubuntu 9.04
<Mamarok> serpico: did you search for flash in the restricted repositories? I think there is an installer available there
<Mamarok> serpico: that should work then
<genii> bobmarley__: Can you use pastebin and put result of: dmesg     in there? Best way for from command-line is to install package called pastebinit     and then you can do: dmesg | pastebinit                      after which it gives a URL for us
<serpico> Mamarok: in kubuntu what are called synaptic?
<Mamarok> serpico: its kpackagekit, but you can access it in the system settings dialog -> add/Remove software
<serpico> Mamarok: ah ok infact i install the software by this component
<gigi> ciao
<gigi> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Mamarok> gigi: behave!
<bobmarley__> http://pastebin.com/f1aedd5b9
<bobmarley__> thank you guys in advance
<ralph> sometimes my keyboard will only register a key if i press the key extra hard and hold it down
<ralph> but it's not a hardware problem becaus eit fixes itself temporarily if i logout and back in
<ralph> anybody have a clue
<genii> bobmarley__: Your system seems to have acpi and it looks like it gets recognised, etc.   Please pastebin also result of:    lsmod | grep acpi
<bobmarley__> i don t get anything out by lsmod | grep acpi
<genii> bobmarley__: Looks like it's not loading the modules needed to auto-shut the box down then
<ActionParsnip> bobmarley__: neither do I
<swatto> Anyone recommend any good I.T related channels please?
<ActionParsnip> !oy | swatto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oy
<ActionParsnip> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<bobmarley__> is there anything i can do to load this modules ...?
<lemocyt> hi, how can I install air theme for plasma? I have downloaded it from svn then cmake and make install but i dont know where i can select it. Any ideas?
<genii> ActionParsnip: Does your box do proper shutdown without going to something like "Power off computer"
<ActionParsnip> genii: its 100% perfect
<genii> bobmarley__: Do you know how to tell grub when it is loading how to use a specific option for the kernel?
<bobmarley__> yes i tried last time with acpi = off
<bobmarley__> but my pc didn t start at all
<genii> bobmarley__: I would suggest to try acpi=force
<bobmarley__> i am going to try, thank you very much.see you soon
<Kovert> Howcan I get the rssengine working in 9.04?
<Kovert> rssnow
<dimitri> bonjour
<genii> !fr | dimitri
<ubottu> dimitri: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Shadoze> heya metal_linux
<wharrgarrbl> how can i set kubuntu's font rendering to be more similar to microsoft's?
<metal_linux> heya shadoze
<Shadoze> What was your problem on kubuntu?
<metal_linux> who u askin Shadoze
<Shadoze> You
<metal_linux> lol
<metal_linux> my problem is that i installed compiz and it just wnt bloody work for me
<Shadoze> What is the make/model of your graphics card, and have you got it enabled also?
<Florian> For font rendering look at http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3100304
<metal_linux> atm i couldnt tell u too much i forgot wat my graphics is i think its just a normal intel graphics chip
<Shadoze> metal_linux , goto the menu and type in hardware drivers
<Shadoze> then click the first program that pps up
<Shadoze> Also Kane, type lspci in the konsole
<Shadoze> then find something like
<Shadoze> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8500 GT (rev a1)
<Shadoze> That's mine btw :)
<Shadoze> yours will most likely be differen
<metal_linux> it is i dnt have gforce in my laptop i do in my desktop tho
<metal_linux> lol that dnt work for me
<Guest19980> how can I tell the new networkmanger plasmoid to leave an interface alone?
<Shadoze> lspci did not work?
<Guest19980> I have an interface configured through /etc/network/interfaces, but networkmanager keeps messing it
<login_> opa
<login_> primeira vez aqui
<metal_linux> yer wat u wanna know from that
<Shadoze> Your graphics card model
<metal_linux> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<metal_linux> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Shadoze> Sec
<Kovert> Howcan I get the rssnow working in 9.04?
<metal_linux> Shadoze ill be bk in 10-15 mins gotta get sumthin to eat or im gonna be sick
<Shadoze> Ok lol
<angalagon> bonsoir a tous et a toutes
<BluesKaj> !fr | angalagon
<ubottu> angalagon: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<angalagon> ok sorry
<angalagon> i am a newbie
<vbgunz> I remember KDE 4.1 I believe had a grub configuration utility in system settings. it seems to have disappeared in 4.2. anyone know how to get it back?
<wharrgarrbl> i was wondering the same thing
<vbgunz> heh, and I heard about a kpackagekit or something similiar for package management but dont believe that was included in my upgrade :/
<Lin584> hello
<Spleegerhoffen> what key combo do you use to access the command line?
<Spleegerhoffen> HEEEEEEEY!
<Spleegerhoffen> anyone there?
<BluesKaj> the TTY Spleegerhoffen ?
<BluesKaj> ctrl+alt+F2
<Spleegerhoffen> thank you
<lovre> hello everyone
<BluesKaj> to get back to the destop drom the TTY , ctrl+alt+F7
<BluesKaj> err from
<bobmarley> re
<lovre> I have USB keyboard, and the problem is, it doesnt work until OS is running (weather windows or linux), but i cant make my choice in GRUB, becuase keyboard still doesnt work. How am i supposed to choose OS when keyboard doesnt respond, it allways chooses default one...  is there a solution to this?
<bobmarley> still no chance to restart or shutdown
<Spleegerhoffen> hey not that
<bobmarley> lovre i don t think there is a chance
<Spleegerhoffen> I just want the key combo to access the command line to launch programs
<BluesKaj> the run cmnd is alt+f2
<Spleegerhoffen> lol
<Spleegerhoffen> thank you
<Spleegerhoffen> for some reason, I couldn't get into it
<Spleegerhoffen> I didn't remember
<bobmarley> it s not aktivate in 9.04
<Spleegerhoffen> for future reference, how to i get out of the tty?
<Spleegerhoffen> I had to restart my computer
<BluesKaj> Spleegerhoffen, you can also right click on the desktop and choose run command
<Spleegerhoffen> kk
<Spleegerhoffen> tnx
<Spleegerhoffen> sorry, I don't know how to PM on this this thing
<BluesKaj> !pm Spleegerhoffen
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> !pm | Spleegerhoffen
<ubottu> Spleegerhoffen: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Spleegerhoffen> !pm | ubottu I don't know what i'm doing
<Spleegerhoffen> I messed up again
<Spleegerhoffen> !pmBluesKaj
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pmBluesKaj
<Spleegerhoffen> how?
<Spleegerhoffen> heh heh
<Spleegerhoffen> how do I PM?
<Spleegerhoffen> what's a channel
<Spleegerhoffen> ?
<Spleegerhoffen> you can kick me off for my unintelligence
<Spleegerhoffen> jk
<Spleegerhoffen> I'll figure it out someday
<Spleegerhoffen> thankee
<Spleegerhoffen> bye
<Spleegerhoffen> I don't mean PM I mean the red highlighted thingey
<bobmarley> i did try everything, still the same Prob i cann t restart or shutdown w/o to use Alt+SysRq+R+S+E+I+U+B
<bobmarley> with 2-6-24-(22,23,24) got no Prob, just the new kernel 2-6-28-11 is making trouble
<evolab> hello
<BluesKaj> bobmarley, choose the recovery version at bootup , then choose fix broken packages...then once the dialog comes back choose normal boot
<Walzmyn> I installed gnome, and ignorantly told it to make GDM as the default window manager. I tried to get it back to KDM and now I get none - have to do cli login and sudo kdm to get to graphical login
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn, do you want to keep gnome ?
<bobmarley> i did the Prob Blueskaj, even the recovry mode of 2-6-28-11, i can restart and shutdown w/o a prob
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj: for at least the end of the week
<evolab> what's this
<evolab> ?
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj: but gnome is set to default, so if i just "startx" i get ga-nome instead of kde :(
<evolab> exit
<Walzmyn> evolab: what's what?
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn, not sure whether this will work or not , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj: will try, its different than the last thing i tried :)
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj: do i want to use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<BluesKaj> not sure , sometimes it works sometimes not
<leonardo____> ist
<leonardo____> list
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj: that only delt with the keyboard, nothing to do with default window manager
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn, one suggestion , if you have synaptic installed , click on edit/fix broken packages
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj: ok
<BluesKaj> looks like you have a dependency problem
<BluesKaj> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj: i think it's a config problem. I found something calling in gdm, so i changed it to kdm - dind't work. I
<Walzmyn> damnit
<BluesKaj> nogdm is the gnome window manager
<Walzmyn> I've ran some manager-setup thing someone suggested , but it didn't work either
<BluesKaj> are you getting a login screen at boot up?
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj: synaptic took .1 seconds to fix pacakges, i'm assuming i dind't have any
<BluesKaj> did you click on the green check mark in synaptic
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj: no, now it's going straight to cli login. If i use startx, i get gnome, i can sudo kdm and get the standard graphical login, then get kde
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj: check didn't light up
<BluesKaj> ok
<jimmy_> guys
<Walzmyn> girls
<jimmy_> does anyone have problems with radio streaming?
<Walzmyn> jimmy_: amarock?
<jimmy_> i cant seem to find any codecs :s
<BluesKaj> jimmy_, with which player?
<jimmy_> totem
<jimmy_> havent tried amarok actually
<BluesKaj> try it
<Walzmyn> jimmy_:  do you have the mediabuntu repo enabled?
<jimmy_> i am new with ubuntu
<jimmy_> how do u do that?
<Walzmyn> !medibuntu | jimmy
<ubottu> jimmy: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<jimmy_> i try to listen to music from that site http://live24.gr/
<jimmy_> and i cant open it with any other program than totem
<jimmy_> why is that?
<blueyed> jimmy_: all streams? some specific one?
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn, you could try to remove gdm reboot and reinstall
<Spleegerhoffen> how do i get on a channel to get help?
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj: is that going to fix the problem that it's not calling in KDM like it's supposed to? I mean, kdm is on there now, but it's not using it until i tell it too
<Walzmyn> Spleegerhoffen: you are
<Spleegerhoffen> okay
<blueyed> Spleegerhoffen: what do you mean? You can get help about Kubuntu just here.. :)
<Spleegerhoffen> thank you
<blueyed> just ask.. :)
<jimmy_> anyone here from greece?
<jimmy_> :P
<Walzmyn> is there a way to make apt just remove one package and not those dependant on it?
<Spleegerhoffen> alright, I was goofing around with my desktop (trying to figure out what the heck activities are) and when i switched back to desktop from the appearance settings, all of the widgets were messed up, i can move them but a few seconds later they snap back. help?
<Walzmyn> Spleegerhoffen: kde4 or 3.5?
<Spleegerhoffen> kde4
<Spleegerhoffen> Jaunty
<Spleegerhoffen> how do   you send the red messages to certian people?
<Spleegerhoffen> is it a PM?
<Walzmyn> Spleegerhoffen: it does that when your name is in a line
<Spleegerhoffen> oh. okay
<blueyed> Spleegerhoffen: just use their name in your msg (and you can tab-complete this)
<Walzmyn> Spleegerhoffen: start a name, and hit "tab" to auto complete
<coreymon77> Spleegerhoffen: easiest way to do it, type the first few letters, and then press tab
<Walzmyn> Spleegerhoffen: i'm not sure about your plasmoids moving around
<Spleegerhoffen> kk
<Spleegerhoffen> thanks all
<Spleegerhoffen> now for the prob.
<Spleegerhoffen> any help?
<blueyed> Spleegerhoffen: you're welcome ;)
<coreymon77> Spleegerhoffen: after that, just press tab again if you want to say the same name again
<Walzmyn> Spleegerhoffen: are you unlocking them or are you using the "show plasma workspace" icon?
<blueyed> Spleegerhoffen: don't know about your problem, though.. sorry.
<coreymon77> Spleegerhoffen: sorry, my computer isnt quite powerful enough to run kde4 reliably
<Spleegerhoffen> Walzmyn: I don't know what i'm doing
<Spleegerhoffen> it's okay
<coreymon77> i have kubuntu on an old dell desktop box
<Spleegerhoffen> I don't know what I'm doing
<Spleegerhoffen> KDE is something new to me
<coreymon77> works great, but too old to run kde4 very well, so im still on an older version of kubuntu with kde3
<Spleegerhoffen> I've always used the gnome interface
<Walzmyn> Spleegerhoffen: kde4 is new to all of us
<coreymon77> so, i havent really had much time to play around
<Spleegerhoffen> is KDE 4 a lot different than KDE 3.5?
<coreymon77> quite
 * coreymon77 is on a mac atm anyways
<Walzmyn> Spleegerhoffen: they pretty much started over for KDE4
<Spleegerhoffen> well, I've done it once before, and I might do it again. I'll just play around untill i mess something up, then I'll reinstall
<coreymon77> even though i am using konversation as my irc client
<Walzmyn> i'm really liking this new quassel
<Spleegerhoffen> Walzmyn: can anyone else see these messages?
<coreymon77> Spleegerhoffen: yup, everyone
<Walzmyn> ok, i'ma reboot and see if this fixed anything
<Walzmyn> yes
<Spleegerhoffen> Walzmyn: because sometime I've got 3 people saying the same thing
<Spleegerhoffen> :P
<Walzmyn> Spleegerhoffen: that's 'cause we were all typing at the same time
<Spleegerhoffen> Walzmyn: lol
<Spleegerhoffen> well, I guess that I'll keep messing around, then I might reinstall it again
<Spleegerhoffen> fun stuff
<Spleegerhoffen> it looks good anyway
<Spleegerhoffen> I like the looks of KDE
<Spleegerhoffen> Although, I don't like Konqueror
<Spleegerhoffen> so I installed Firefox
<coreymon77> i'm currently waiting for konversation to be upgraded to kde4 native so that a mac native version can be made
<Spleegerhoffen> Linux rocks
<Spleegerhoffen> bye bye
<coreymon77> because while x11.app has come a very long way, it is still not perfect
<coreymon77> :P
<ign0ramus>  coreymon77, there is a kde4 version of konversation
<coreymon77> ign0ramus: its still the kde3 version
<ign0ramus> coreymon77, the konversation team has had a kde4 version for a while now, but it is not included in the kubuntu repos
<coreymon77> even if there is, its not fully stable yet
<coreymon77> and until it is stable release, a native mac version wont be made
<serpico> hi
<LeeJunFan> Is there a way to get dolphin to browse 7z archives in the way it browses all others?
<ign0ramus> LeeJunFan, don't think it will integrate within dolphin, but p7zip will allow you to browse 7z archives
<ign0ramus> so i've added a script to adjust my mtrr (intel graphics) in /etc/init.d ... how do i know this script is actually being run on startup?
<sparrow_> sorry got dropped... as soon as I sent this... "I am trying to get kdm to appear on second display of a dual-head nvidia GEForce 6200... I only get the standard X cursor on one display but the correct arrow and "desktop" does display on the other window"  Any ideas?
<genii> ign0ramus: Did you do something like: sudo update-rc.d /etc/init.d/scriptname.sh defaults              ?
<Barridus> argh, how do i get the menu bar back in KRDC?
<white_pelican> if i wan the control panel in kde 4 and want to run it from the command line, how do I do that?
<white_pelican> want
<LeeJunFan> ign0ramus: yeah, ark will browse them too, but I like the way dolphin handled browsing .tar.gz and .tar.bz2. With those compression formats I can compress html e-books, etc and treat them like they were a filesystem basically.
<LeeJunFan> ign0ramus: owell, maybe in 4.3.1 or something.
<serpico> hi
<coreymon77> hi
<coreymon77> serpico: whats up
<serpico> i have a direct lan connection but when i try to connect to other pc don't connect.After i try
<serpico> to set my ip address
<serpico> but kubuntu cancel it
<serpico> (sorry for my english :D)
<serpico> if you don't understand i start another time
<coreymon77> serpico: wireless or wired connection?
<serpico> wired
<serpico> i set on first pc 192.168.1.1ip but in prefix i don't set it and in dns server i set 255.255.255.0
<serpico> the second pc work with lan because i using it with ubuntu
<coreymon77> sorry, i have only worked with wifi connections
<serpico> ok coreymon thanks :D
<luis_> q es esto?
<genii> !es | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<luis_> what?
<serocul> hola
<serocul> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Walzmyn> could I get someone to look at something for me on their system right quick?
<sylvain> salut tout le monde
<Walzmyn> nobody home?
#kubuntu 2009-05-27
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, just ask dude
<ahmos> hi, i wanna download mdict but i can't find it in repos.
<Walzmyn> What's the content of your config file: /etc/X11/alright, I was goofing around with my desktop (trying to figure out what the heck activities are) and when i switched back to desktop from the appearance settings, all of the widgets were messed up, i can move them but a few seconds later they snap back. help?
<Walzmyn> coreymon77 (n=coreymon@ubuntu/member/coreymon77) has joined #kubuntu
<Walzmyn> whoa,
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, come again?
<Walzmyn> ign0ramus: paste went screwy
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, aha... what did you want to say?
<Walzmyn> What's the content of your config file: /etc/X11/default-display-manager ?
<Walzmyn> sorry, was tyring to make sure I spelled everything correctly :)
<coreymon77> Walzmyn: huh?
<Walzmyn> coreymon77: you refering to my real question or when this thing pasted in something from my pidgin conversation?
<coreymon77> you pinged me
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, /usr/bin/kdm
<Walzmyn> ign0ramus: ok. somehow i got it set to gdm, which is in /sbin - I was just making sure I got it back right
<ign0ramus> coreymon77, he didn't mean to... he accidentally pasted something with your nick in it
<Walzmyn> coreymon77: ok, i see what it did, it pasted what i had highlighted in here.
<coreymon77> okay
<Walzmyn> ign0ramus: thank you
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, does "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" allow you to reset normally?
<Walzmyn> ign0ramus: it had not been. but i just opened that file and it was correct, so i guess 9th time was the charm
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, as long as you're set now :)
 * Walzmyn nods
<Walzmyn> all of this just to show a guy what gnome looks like. not sure it was worth it!
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, didn't i suggest the above command to you yesterday?  It didn't work?
<Walzmyn> ign0ramus: was that you? no, it just left that file blank
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, strange. I wonder if your settings will stick.
<Walzmyn> ign0ramus: i uninstalled gdm, re-installed, then used that command again - it seems to have worked this time
 * Walzmyn shrugs
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, yeah, well, gdm is necessary to reconfigure it ;)
<phoenixz> I just created a bridge with a configuration in /etc/networking/interfaces. Now I changed the configuration, and I did service networking restart but tit says that br0 already is configured. How can I remove this bridge?
<ign0ramus> phoenixz, "man brctl" ?
<phoenixz> ign0ramus: thanks!
<ign0ramus> phoenixz, you found what you needed?
<phoenixz> ign0ramus: I think so.. just a weird thing, I deleted first the device from a bridge
<phoenixz> ign0ramus: but then I wanted to delete the bridge
<phoenixz> ign0ramus: and it gives me bridge br0 is still up, cant delete it..
<phoenixz> ign0ramus: how do I bring it down??
<phoenixz> just ifconfig again?
<phoenixz> ifconfig down :)
<ign0ramus> phoenixz, you can try that... what did you use to create and enable the bridge?
<phoenixz> ign0ramus: added configuration in /etc/networking/interfaces.. then service networking restart.. but yeah, I gottit, they're gone.. thanks!
<ign0ramus> phoenixz, glad to hear :)
<Shadoze> ign your printscreen method has made alot of people happy ;)
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, you've been spreading the word?
<Shadoze> Indeed a few of my kubuntu rl friends have noticed the screenie absence
<Shadoze> Now all of them can screeny thanks to you :P
<Walzmyn> what's the print screen method?
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, nice.  it's nothing special, but a little irritating.  glad others like this solution :)
<Shadoze> ign, take the lead :P
<Shadoze> Yeah lol alot of them like to mass screenshot so it's handier than ksnapshot
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, it's just a simple way to hit the PrtScrn button and it will place a .png of your screen on your Desktop, named in Unix seconds, so as not to overwrite any other screenshots
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, the PrtScrn function in KDE 4 doesn't work OOB (at least not in my experience)
<Walzmyn> cool. What app are you using to do it?
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, scrot (in the repos)
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, i first tried with imagemagick, but it doesn't work well with Plasma :(
<Walzmyn> the one or two times i've need a screenshot, ksnapshot wasn't too hard to use, but i'll keep that in mind
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, well, if you want, we can set you up... only takes a couple minutes
<Walzmyn> later: skyping with my mom
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, family first :)
<Shadoze> ign, do yo uknow the proper way to set the bootsplash up?
<ign0ramus> !usplash | Shadoze
<Shadoze> Say, if i wanted a different image
<ubottu> Shadoze: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Shadoze> Damn, i did that last time
<Shadoze> it came out as 8bit horrible mess lol
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, and that didn't work?
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, are you getting them off www.kde-look.org?
<Shadoze> yeah i wanted this one: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Kubuntu+Air+Usplash?content=105100
<Shadoze> Followed his instructions too
<Shadoze> I "may have mistyped one thing" but is there an easy way to revert it to the default incase all goes wrong?
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, and what was the result?
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, just about anything is fixable in linux :)
<ign0ramus> *almost*
<Shadoze> I know customisation of everything is a huge advantage, but is also a major trap for new people :S
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, so you were able to compile and install the theme(s)?
<acastilm> hello all
<Shadoze> Yup, no problems there
<acastilm> I am new here
<Shadoze> Welcome, acastilm
<ikram> hi there, me too acastilm
<acastilm> It's the first time I login in a IRC channel
<Shadoze> * shakes hand*
<ign0ramus> brb, rebooting
<Shadoze> grr widgets they simply wont stay in place :S
<Walzmyn> Shadoze: lock them
<Shadoze> They seem to be attracted to folder view
<Shadoze> Regardless of where i put them, thell snap back to folder view, or underneath it
<Shadoze> I dont have time to lock them as they move back so fast
<Shadoze> COuld it be compiz?
<Walzmyn> donn't know, don't use it
<wharrgarrbl_> can someone help me with font rendering? some of my fonts are rendered in a wide way now
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, i tried that usplash, and it doesn't work well for me either... the only one that displays is meant for very low resolutions :(
<Shadoze> Yup, same problem i got :(
<Shadoze> Despite doing it correctly i think
<Shadoze> Well, according to his instructions
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, the version that should work for my resolution ("big" ; 1280 x 800) only generates errors
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, if you issue: "more /etc/usplash.conf" , does it list your correct resolution?
<Shadoze> yes :)
<Shadoze> xres=1024
<Shadoze> yres=768
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, and you did "make install" ?
<Shadoze> I havn;t installed it yet ( last time was my ext3 kde)
<Shadoze> Sec, ill do it right now
<Shadoze> Finally it's downloaded
<Shadoze> Right, gotta reboot a sec, brb
<Shadoze> Nope, dosnt look too nice
<Shadoze> And has a horrid blue bar at the bottom
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, you know you can test usplash without rebooting, right :)
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, yeah, i had that too
<Shadoze> Any ideas how to get it to work?
<Shadoze> No i didn't know you could do that :)
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, fix his code :)
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, "sudo usplash -c" will test your splash; "ctrl+alt+f7" will bring you back to your graphical environment ;)
<Shadoze> Hmm cheers that worked :) And dang, any way to revert to the standard one for now?
<Shadoze> Ill see if i can get his one working in the meantime too
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" and then pick the default one (should be #1)
<Shadoze> Thanks mate, your a star
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, well, that's one thing i've never been called before ;)
<ign0ramus> Shadoze, and now you know how to test it quickly to make sure its working, too :)
<ralph> i have a problem where my keyboard will suddenly become insensitive, especially when playing WoW on wine, it still registers every key, it just requires me to hold the key down as hard as i can until i see it register, it also prevents multi-key commands such as ctrl-alt-backspace from working. what's wierder is that if i were to logout and immidietly back in, it will work fine again. as soon as i get to the login screen my 
<ralph>  just as sensitive as always. anybody know where to look? (i'm thinking a feature in X that i'm activating unwittingly that is meant to prevent non-deliberate keystrokes (but is a bit too agressive i think)
<Shadoze> hehe :P yeah im testing them now, just tweaking a few kde settings
<Shadoze> raplh, has anyone mentioned it in winehq under the wow application?
<Shadoze> *ralph even, sorry
<ign0ramus> ralph, using Jaunty?
<ralph> i'm on 9.04
<ralph> and it persists even after i close wine
<ralph> so i'm not sure that's the issue, but i guess it's not impossible
<ralph> and no i haven't seen anything in winehq
<ign0ramus> ralph, does this occur if you do not launch wine?
<ralph> ign0ramus: not yet, but i've been playing alot of WoW lately, also i might be hitting a certain combination of keys by accident that sets it off, but i haven't been able to reproduce it consistently
<ign0ramus> ralph, i don't know of any 'keyboard triggers' that would reduce sensitivity in a keyboard...  i assume this is a desktop keyboard?
<ralph> it's a laptop, i originally suspected hardware failure or overheating, but it fixes itself without having to be turned off, just logging out works
<ralph> makes me think it's Xserver
<ign0ramus> ralph, feel free to post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf if you'd like, although i doubt it will show anything
<ign0ramus> ralph, do you have key repetitions enabled?
<ralph> ign0ramus: know what i'll continue this tommorrow i need to go on a road trip now
<ign0ramus>  know what i'll continue this tommorrow i need to go on a drinking binge now
<br4n> hey man my sound doesn't work you guys suck get to workin
<doleyb> Hi what is the suggested kubuntu way to browse for windows file shares?
<astromme> I'm on Jaunty with a Tablet PC. When I do xinput --list --short I get my 3 devices (which are stylus, eraser, touch) but only the latter two are named. This is a big problem in Qt tablet apps because it needs the stylus to be named 'stylus' Any ideas?
<kaddi> doleyb I haven't tried it out, but i think you might be looking for samba.
<kaddi> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<kaddi> though maybe there is an easier way ;)
<doleyb> well i was lookin for what kde prog is good for it
<kaddi> doleyb I don't know then. ;) samba is what I've seen as an advice here before. Don't know if there is a kde program
<astromme> doleyb: yeah, open dolphin
<astromme> click on network on the left
<astromme> that should work if the network is configured correctly
<astromme> If you know the computer ip/name
<astromme> you can also do smb://ipOrHostname/share in any kde app (file open/save dialogs, dolphin, konqueror, etc..)
<afeijo> do you guys use any twitter app ?
<lindenle> Hi all can anyone help me switch to a fancier window switching effect? i get just the list right now but have no idea where to change it....
<ssmith> Hello,
<ssmith> I am new to Kubuntu, and I am trying to install ATI Proprietary driver under "Hardware Drivers" but the app is hanging.
<ssmith> I cannot get the driver to activate
<ssmith> Can someone point me in the correct direction?
<Dragnslcr> lindenle- play around with the stuff in System Settings -> Desktop
<lindenle> Dragnslcr: looks like things are set right but nothing is working
<Dragnslcr> Make sure Enable Desktop Effects is checked in the General tab
<lindenle> It is
<lindenle> in fact it seemed to be working the first few seconds after logging in then went away at some point
<Dragnslcr> Hm, maybe kwin ran into a problem
<lindenle> is there a log?
<Dragnslcr> Probably in /var/log
<Dragnslcr> lindenle- might check /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog
<lindenle> ok so i logged out and back in and it works....lets see when it stops....
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, that'll make checking the logs easier, since you can look for log files modified after now
<lindenle> yep
<lindenle> im tailing them
<lindenle> is there a bigmem kernel for kubuntu? I have 4GB
<lindenle> Dragnslcr: maybe it happens when i suspend
<Dragnslcr> Could be
<Dragnslcr> I don't have a laptop, so I can't really test that
<lindenle> ok
<lindenle> also looks like the server image has big memory support
<Dragnslcr> You could also go with the amd64 version
<lindenle> yeah
<lindenle> im worried about that
<lindenle> heard there were problems
<lindenle> plasma is taking up 74% of the cpu .... no good
<BluesKaj> lindenle, any zombie apps ?
<lindenle> BluesKaj: none that I can see
<peaches> anyone know how to switch default python interpreter version?
<mike> ? when the update manager says you have 29 update....you open it. and it says 21 updates ..4 blockups...what does blocked mean
<FloridaGuy> update manager says 29 updates...i opened it..it says 21 updates..4 blocked updates..what does it mean by blocked updates?
<wharrgarbl___> can anyone help with a gcc compiling error?
<FloridaGuy>  update manager says 29 updates...i opened it..it says 21 updates..4 blocked updates..what does it mean by blocked updates?
<wharrgarbl___> my problem has beensolved.
<doleyb> FloridaGuy: your blocked updates can't come in now, probably because they don't have matching new versions.
<doleyb> FloridaGuy: Normally you can just uninstall them, update, and reinstall later, and you'll have dependencies with slightly different names.
<lindenle> arg... now my audio has gone away
<lindenle> wtf is wrong with ubuntu
<lindenle> how do i stop pulseaudio from starting
<Joe-> is it me or does quassel suck?
<doleyb> Joe-: i never tried quassel, what's the suck from?
<Joe-> not a great ui and cant eisily join another server
<Joe-> easily*
<desu> Joe-: get xchat
<Joe-> already did
<doleyb> Oh why not konversation?
<heberth> hijos
<Admiral_Chicago> man Jucato isn't around...whats up with that...
<guodejun> ÈçºÎ¼ÓÈëÒ»¸öƵµÀ£¿
<ii_vv> is there a grub configurator out there?
<Admiral_Chicago> iivv: what do you want to do with the grub config?
<iivv> well i recall a grub configure app in 8.10, and i liked the ability to set a default os from kubuntu and do other things without restarting
<Admiral_Chicago> iivv: there are a few grub gui editors apt-cache search <string> should help
<Admiral_Chicago> Kgrubconfig iirc
<Admiral_Chicago> the package is called kgrubeditor iivv
<Admiral_Chicago> I think thats what you want
<iivv> got it! thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> night all... see y
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: you here?
<tdn> After upgrading to Kubuntu 9.04, ny disk keeps spinning down, when I am not using it. Even when I'm on AC Power. This is very annoying and probably damaging my disk. How do I make it stop?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: no PM please...
<contrast> Greets, everyone
<yaa_> hei l
<contrast> Anyone here using DAAP? I'm getting nothing but errors from Tangerine and mt-daapd (aka Firefly).
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ok,so i have reported a bug to launchpad.....im thinking of upgrading to alpha1 today
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: do not do that, it will break and you might not be able to work with that machine for quite some time
<Mamarok> if you decicde to do so regardless my warnings, then #ubuntu+1 is the channel to go to
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: i talked in #ubuntu+1 they said that hal is broken and will be fixed tommorow.....everything else is working
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: still, it's not a good idea, you have enough problems with 4.3
<Mamarok> and 4.3 works here without a problem, so does Neon, if it doesn't for you, I bet Alpha 1 would be exactly the same problem
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: if you can help me get 4.3 working i wont upgrade
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I spend 2 days on that with you, something is wrong in your system, I don't know what, but the kbuildsycoca4 errors are not normal at all
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: so what do i do to get rid of those error?
<Mamarok> so unless you know what's wrong and we can sort this out, Alpha1 will present you with exactly the same problem, rest assured
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: my system works fine under gnome...what could possibly could be the problem??
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: testing bleeding edge means you should be able to sort stuff out yourself, not spend 2 days of getting helped with
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: well if it were a bit easy..i could have done it my self
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: well, remove all KDE and put it back in again and start over, but make sure you have *all* the necessary packages
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: so remove kubuntu-desktop and kde-nightly??
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: it's not about being easy or not, testing means you should be able to sort things out with little help, two days is big big help
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ok ok ...unfortunately theres no bug report or a similar incidence to help me out either
<ikonia> shadeslayer: why did you leave #ubuntu-proxy-users ?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: kubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage, use synaptic to remove everything in the KDE section, you can leave Neon, that will not disturb anything, it's sandboxed
<ikonia> shadeslayer: it specifically said in the topic not to do so
<shadeslayer> ikonia: i thought i could leave once i join #kubuntu??
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> thank you
<shadeslayer> ikonia: no problem
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: now i have both the neon repo and the beta 4.3  repo....which one do you have??
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: both
<naught102> how do I get my ethernet connection up? the new plasma network manager doesn't seem to auto-connect
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ok
<shadeslayer> naught102: sudo ifconfig ,device. up
<shadeslayer> naught102: sudo ifconfig <device> up
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: again, you need to know some basic KDE stuff to test, so go to techbase.kde.org and do some reading
<shadeslayer> Mamaok ok reading
<naught102> shadeslayer: yeah, but then it doesn't detect the gateway
<shadeslayer> *Mamarok
<Mamarok> naught102: ethernet should go up automatically, unless you have a static IP
<naught102> I don't, and it doesn't
<Riddell> Riddell_: ping
<Riddell> Riddell_: ping
<Mamarok> naught102: right click on the network manager widget and set your gateway manually
<naught102> Mamarok: I want to know why it's not doing it manually. is it a known bug?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: /join #paste
<naught102> Mamarok: and anyway, where do I set the gateway manually?
<Mamarok> naught102: just told you: right click on the network manager widget, then Network Mnagement Settings
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: now??
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: as you can use the pastebin, use it, no need to use a query for that
<Mamarok> support is here, remember?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ok i just thought that would be easier
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: no, it isn't
<shadeslayer> ok im sorry
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: ok, make your mind up: install KDE 4.3 and find your way around debugging it or stay with 4.2.3
<Mamarok> I simply can't spend all my time giving you a hand
<shadeslayer> 4.3 and debuging myself...
<shadeslayer> i just want it to work atleast once
<Mamarok> you want bleeding edge then you should be savy enough to finde your way
<shadeslayer> ok
<Mamarok> else, don't touch beta or even alpha software and first learn the basics
<maco> if any of you have an opinion on Konversation v. Quassel for Kubuntu 9.10's IRC client, please look at kubuntu-karmic-irc-client on gobby.ubuntu.com using Gobby (collaborative text editor) and see what pros/cons we've all mentioned. Add yours to the lists. Or tell me to raise the issue
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: you can still ask for help, but I will not spend jours again on that with you
<shadeslayer> i understand
<Mamarok> hours*, even if 'jours' was not totally wrong :)
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: ok then, thx :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ok then..im on my own
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: never totally, but check which are the basic packages required you have to install, that's what techbase,kde,org is for
<Mamarok> s/,/.
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> everything installed in neon .....
<shadeslayer> ill try to get in :)
<contrast> Anyone here using DAAP? I just got my shares to show up in Amarok, but I can't play them
<Mamarok> contrast: you should ask in #amarok, that's very specific
<contrast> hmm... thanks
<Mamarok> contrast: yaw :)
<yaa_> hi
<contrast> !hi | yaa_
<ubottu> yaa_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Rojwan> Hello, I'm on an Intel Core Duo 1.7 GHz laptop, and after I ran Kubuntu for the first time, it took 2 minutes for my system fan to go to maximum speed. Does the OS use that much CPU?
<Rojwan> All the fancy graphics, I don't know.
<contrast> Rojwan: it shouldn't - doesn't do that here on any of my machines (even my old p4 boxes)
<Rojwan> I see
<contrast> Rojwan: Kickoff Menu -> Applications -> System -> System Monitor
<Mamarok> Rojwan: check what is eating your CPU with top
<Rojwan> What is top?
<contrast> sounds like something's zombieing out
<contrast> Rojwan: a command-line system monitor
<annma> hi, anyone with KDE 4.3 beta 1 could see if you reproduce this bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=171916 thanks!
<Rojwan> Okay
<annma> set any KDE app toolbar icons to size 32 or 48 and see if the size is unset at next start
<annma> cannot reproduce on vanilla KDE
<contrast> annma: yep
<annma> contrast: you can reproduce?
<contrast> annma: there's a workaround
<annma> contrast: tsss
<Mamarok> annma: will test now
<contrast> annma: i'm pretty sure that's a well documented bug
<annma> no no
<annma> is the config file rewritten then?
<annma> contrast: ^^
<annma> and when?
<annma> contrast: I can NOT reproduce from vanilla KDE svn
<annma> post beta 1 though
<contrast> i don't remember, exactly. i've been using the workaround so long i haven't looked into it recently, just briefly with every major update
<annma> what workaround?
<contrast> ahh, so it's fixed in 4.3?
<annma> no
<annma> what workaround
<contrast> "vanilla kde"?
<annma> what workaround
<contrast> patience, grasshopper ;)
<annma> KDE source from KDE svn trunk
<annma> I don't use ubuntu KDE nor do I use Ubutu at all in fact
<annma> I fix KDE bugs contrast
<contrast> leave the toolbar icon sizes at the default, then just set the icon sizes to what you want for each app. they're persistent that way
<annma> ?
<contrast> annma: ahh, got cha. hats off to you then. :)
<annma> pleasre contrast
<annma> the bug report says that for an app the size is not kept
<annma> Mamarok: can you make sense of all of this then
<annma> contrast just confused me
<contrast> interesting. last time i looked at the bug report, it suggested the "fix" i mentioned and that wfm
<contrast> sorry
<contrast> annma: should i try to rephrase?
<annma> you look at WHAT bug report???
<annma> YEs
<annma> take the bug report
<annma> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=171916
<annma> start your ecplanation from that
<annma> explanation, take any KDE app if you don't want to take Okular as example
<contrast> annma: you could have started with that :P
<Mamarok> annma: can't reproduce it in KDE 4.3 beta here:
<annma> [11:19] <annma> hi, anyone with KDE 4.3 beta 1 could see if you reproduce this bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=171916 thanks!
<annma> contrast: I did
<Mamarok> changed the icon size in toolbar, saved the settings, close and reopened Konqui again, settings still there
<annma> Mamarok: OK so the size is kept
<annma> OK
<contrast> doh
<annma> because if not either the config file would have been rewritten or not read
<contrast> sorry, it's late for me.
<Mamarok> annma: it is here, unless somebody forgets to save the new setting, then it's not, obviously :)
<annma> the guy writes the config file
<annma> so either the config file is rewritten to 22 or not parsed
<annma> anyway thanska lot Mamarok
<annma> :)
<contrast> ok, this isn't the same bug report i had read. the way you described it sounded like it though, my mistake, should've read the link first
<Mamarok> annma: just added my comment to the bug
<annma> ah yes Mid Air collision!!!!!!
<Mamarok> sorry for that :(
<annma> no problem!
<rojwan> Quick question: Is there a keyboard shortcut for 'Show Desktop'?
<Mamarok> rojwan: you can set it jourself: systemsettings -> Keyboard&Mouse
<contrast> rojwan: kind of - Ctrl+F12
<Mamarok> yourself*
 * Mamarok needs a tea
<rojwan> oh cool, thanks
<rojwan> I have some Lipton Yellow Label tea, I'd make you some, you've earned it ;)
<contrast> Mamarok: which KDE component would that be under in Global Keyboard Shortcuts? because i'm not seeing it under KWin or Plasma
<yao_ziyuan> does the apt packaging system have a 'delta' feature?
<Mamarok> contrast: I guess so
<Mamarok> contrast: should be in Kwin though, no?
<contrast> one would think so
<annma> it's in the plasmoid settings itself
<annma> you have Show Dashboard in Plasma
<Mamarok> annma: what plasmoid? show desktop button when you have your screen covered with windows
<contrast> ahh, i figured that out right as you said it, annma
<contrast> Mamarok: right
<Mamarok> that's not the dashboard, he wants to see the actuall desktop
<annma> Mamarok: an applet lets you see the desktop
<contrast> Mamarok: there are two different plasmoids, Show Desktop and Show Dashboard
<annma> you need to set the shortcut in the Show Desktop applet config
<Mamarok> oh, theres one for that too? Great!
<rojwan> Yes, although once you've set the shortcut in the Show Desktop widget, the shortcut cease to work when the widget is closed
<contrast> it seems that the shortcut key for most of the plasmoids does absolutely nothing though
<rojwan> I've searched in system settings, keyboard & mouse, but didn't find 'show desktop'
<contrast> rojwan: add the Show Desktop plasmoid to your desktop or panel, right-click on it -> Settings
<annma> contrast: rojwan said taht when you remove the plasmoid then the shortcut ceases to work
<annma> which is true
<rojwan> yes
<Mamarok> why don't you add it to the panel?
<contrast> ahh, sorry. i should just shut up
<rojwan> Mamarok, i've tried that, and for some reason it wouldn't dock to the panel anymore
<rojwan> i must be forgetting something
<annma> rojwan would like the shortcut defined as default like "Show Dashboard"
<Mamarok> rojwan: what KDE version do you have?
<annma> sometimes docking in the panel is dodgy
<rojwan> the latest version, i downloaded it two days ago
<annma> ensure you did not lock the widgets
<rojwan> okay, unlocking and retrying
<contrast> i'm off. peace out
<Mamarok> rojwan: I added the widget to the Pnael, the added the shortcut Meta+x and it works
<annma> having a preset global shortcut would be nice probably
<Mamarok> toggles desktop view
<rojwan> I see
<Mamarok> Panel* even
<rojwan> it used to work just yesterday, but now when i drag a plasmoid over the panel and drop, it stays above
<rojwan> widgets are unlocked
<Mamarok> rojwan: edit the panel and add the widget there
<annma> rojwan: I have trunk and it works
<Mamarok> works here in KDE 4.3 beta
<annma> maybe something went wrong for you in config, mine is nearly defaults settings
<rojwan> i edit the panel by clicking the yellow thing all the way to the right?
<annma> yes
<annma> then Add Widgets
<rojwan> aha! it worked, thanks annma!
<rojwan> i wasn't dragging to the right place
<rojwan> How do I give a second row to the panel? In WinXP it's by raising the panel height, a second row appears. Here it just seems to stretch...
<annma> task manager sets 2 rows
<annma> ugly htough
<eeos> hi everybody!
<annma> and systray as well but duplicates KMix icon
<eeos> do you know how to synchronise the kontact kalendar across many different desktops (eventually using a centralised server)?
<rojwan> oh okay, i'll try that
<annma> going to lunch, bye all
<Tm_T> oh, annma was here <3
<eeos> anyone who knows how to synchronise the calendar across several kubuntu installations, eventually using a server?
<ToreadorVampire> Hey all - I think I have a bit more information about my clipboard-related problem (that has been driving me mad) ... using Kubuntu Jaunty/KDE 4.2.2 my selection keeps getting hijacked and copied to the clipboard if I pause for a moment ...
<ToreadorVampire> Actually, the full problem description is a bit long ... lemme pastebin it
<aFRICKENamerican> what a dumb thing
<aFRICKENamerican> i run the spell checker.
<aFRICKENamerican> it says spell check complete.
<aFRICKENamerican> it's not
<aFRICKENamerican> there's still red markings
<aFRICKENamerican> what a dumb thing
<aFRICKENamerican> failure.
<aFRICKENamerican> damn thing sucks.
<vistakiller> when you use to language it fails
<aFRICKENamerican> huh?
<aFRICKENamerican> there's red all over it. obvious miss spellings.
<aFRICKENamerican> yet the spell check is too dumb to catch it.
 * aFRICKENamerican needs to get xp back on here right away.
<vistakiller> in which programme?
<aFRICKENamerican> writer
<aFRICKENamerican> no wander its free
<aFRICKENamerican> damn thing sucks.
<ToreadorVampire> OOo Writer Spellcheck works just fine for me
<vistakiller> and for me
<ToreadorVampire> aFRICKENamerican> Did you change the language?  You can check which language "Writer thinks your document is written in"
<ToreadorVampire> Also, settings could be set such that writer ignores a load of stuff?
<ToreadorVampire> (note - these are all settings that could be made on Microsoft Office too, so you could create the same configuration issue on a Windows-based machine just as easily)
<aFRICKENamerican> ToreadorVampire: why isnt' American the default language
<aFRICKENamerican> American is the dominant language. therefore should be the default
<aFRICKENamerican> how do you set the language.
<ToreadorVampire> aFRICKENamerican> Lemme check ...
<skroon> Hi. What is the default sound server for kubuntu jaunty.  I'm having trouble getting amarok, firefox, vlc and skype to play together
<aFRICKENamerican> it's already set to English
<aFRICKENamerican> damn thing sucks
<aFRICKENamerican> linux crap blows.
<bazhang> aFRICKENamerican, watch the language
<ToreadorVampire> aFRICKENamerican> So - in OOo Writer you can click Tools » Language » For All Text » English (US) and verify that's ticked?
<ToreadorVampire> Then re-try the spellcheck?
<ToreadorVampire> Also ... if your question is about Open Office.org writer, try asking in the #openoffice.org channel ... because openoffice.org writer is quite a complicated beast, and the guys+gals in that channel will know more about it than the people here
<aFRICKENamerican> linux sucks
<ToreadorVampire> Hmm - trying to test a theory ... can anyone suggest "a GTK based application" that I can load up and test a text-selection/clipboard problem with?
<ToreadorVampire> I have tried it with xchat and monodevelop ... but I'd like a couple more to confirm my suspicions
<Eismann> firefox?
<Eismann> gimp
<ToreadorVampire> Yeah, I tried it with FF and couldn't reproduce the problem ... but just remembered pidgin which I have installed and managed to reproduce it
<bazhang> gimp certainly
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> Do you speaking polish .??
<ubuntu> bu I not very good speaking english ; d
<bazhang> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ToreadorVampire> bazhang beat me to it ;)
<ubuntu> They have a kubuntu .? ;d
<moreno> hi
<ToreadorVampire> bazhang> Mmm, this is related to text selection, so GIMP won't be too useful
<ubuntu> How do I install a program .????? I downloaded the Firefox on my Kubuntu, and I have it only since yesterday I do not know how to install it. Please help;)
<bazhang> ubuntu, both are handled there afaik
<bazhang> ubuntu, downloaded from where
<bazhang> ToreadorVampire, gedit?
<Eismann> ubuntu: use kpackagekit
<ToreadorVampire> ubuntu> (sorry, I don't speak Polish):  Click the K Menu » Computer » System Settings and then click "Add and Remove Software" from there ...
<ToreadorVampire> ubuntu> In Kubuntu (and Ubuntu too) you usually don't need to download software from the website ... use the Add and Remove Software tool (the same as "kpackagekit") - it downloads and installs for you
<ToreadorVampire> bazhang> Ah, good idea!  I always use kate so I forget gedit
<ToreadorVampire> bazhang> Thanks - have managed to duplicate the problem on gedit too
<bazhang> ToreadorVampire, nice work
<ToreadorVampire> That's enough to confirm (to me at least) "it only affects GTK applications"
<skroon> how can I tell amarok2 to use pulseaudio (or ALSA)?
<ToreadorVampire> Hey all - here is my full problem description along with how I can reproduce it:  http://pastebin.com/f7945d845
<ToreadorVampire> In short: "Selecting text gets hijacked by some kind of clipboard action and 'what I select' gets copied to the clipboard and the selection cleared." - IE:  Text is being copied to the clipboard when I don't want it to be - only seems to be affecting GTK-based apps
<Pconfig> ToreadorVampire, you might want to post this one on launchpad
<ToreadorVampire> Pconfig> Yeah?  I had mainly asked here first in case it's a fairly easy fix (and just something I don't understand) - I don't usually post bugreports until I have eliminated the "I'm an idiot" factor :)
<Pconfig> ToreadorVampire: i never heard of it before but it sounds like some kind of bug imo
<kanon-mat> hello! can i set a keyboard shortcut to hide/show the panel?
<kanon-mat> id like the "digital clock" in 24h / day
<kanon-mat> can i rename files in konqueror without that annoying popup? i want to do it in place
<Shadoze> I thought the digital clock was 24h by default?
<Shadoze> Mine certainly is
<ToreadorVampire> Mine too, and I don't remember changing the settings
<kanon-mat> i updated kubuntu from hardy, maybe thats why
<kanon-mat> but i had it in 24 h format there also
<ToreadorVampire> I assume that the plasmoid clock uses "Regional settings" to determine whether to use 24h or am/pm ?
<kanon-mat> it appears the clock doesnt use the setting i have in "date"
<Shadoze> Looking at it's settings there no obvious revert to 12h or 24h format
<gorgonizer> kanon-mat: to rename in-line in Konqueror, go to Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Management -> General, there is a checkbox for this option..
<kanon-mat> i have set timezone to stockholm, maybe kde needs a restart?
<kanon-mat> i cannot find an option for changing to in-line renaming
<kanon-mat> konqueror 4.2.2
<tdn> After upgrading to Kubuntu 9.04, ny disk keeps spinning down, when I am not using it. Even when I'm on AC Power. This is very annoying and probably damaging my disk. How do I make it stop?
<kanon-mat> laptop?
<kanon-mat> maybe there is a hdparm setting for that
<kanon-mat> there are conf files in /etc/laptop-mode/ im not sure what they all do
<kou> hello all
<kou> is there anyone here using xinerama ?
<jussi01> kou: Iam, whats the issue?
<kou> hey there
<kou> i have been trying to get it working for some time now.
<kou> i m on 9.04 64 bit
<jussi01> gfx card?
<kou> with an ati vga
<kou> gfx is ?
<kou> my vga is quite good.
<jussi01> hrr
<kou> :)
<kou> i never got what gfx is:)
<kou> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7354337#post7354337 check this out
<jussi01> wait, Im using twinview, not xinerama. sorry
<kou> i cant use that with ati can i ?
<kou> you got nvidia ?
<kou> no one is using xinerama ? :(
<sistemas> hola
<kou> hi
<SiVA_> I'm having this really strange network issue
<SiVA_> when I go to certain sites with firefox on my kubuntu laptop, it just hangs there for about 30 seconds to 1 minute before it loads
<SiVA_> but when I go to the same site on my XP laptop, it works just fine... both are on my home network
<SiVA_> I'd tell you my version of Kubuntu but I don't know how.. what other information can I tell you about my setup to help debug this? It's really eating into my time each day waiting for sites to load
<canen_> thunderbird 3 has a really nice feature where you can archive an email and it is automatically placed in a foler called Archives/<year>. This makes it pretty easy to browse your archived emails based on year, obviously. Anyone know if this is possible with KMail?
<Mouka> Hi all
 * genii makes more coffee
<Mouka> How do I configure kubuntu to use Ogre 3d?
<Mouka> I have installed ogre 3d using synaptic
<Mouka> but I can't find some header files
<Mouka> anybody has a tutorial on configuring ogre 3d with codeblocks?
<Mouka> that's the IDE I am using
<genii> Mouka: You may want to try channel of #ogre3d
<byonix> hi, my laptop touchpad won't work in kubuntu jaunty how do i resolve it?
<sergio> alguien que hable español
<genii> sergio: /join #ubuntu-es
<secinforch_> oi
<Bauldrick> hi - how (where) can I configure what appears in the 'Kickoff Application Launcher'?
<tdn> After upgrading to Kubuntu 9.04, ny disk keeps spinning down, when I am not using it. Even when I'm on AC Power. This is very annoying and probably damaging my disk. How do I make it stop?
<Dragnslcr> tdn- disks aren't supposed to be spinning constantly. Disks only spin up when you're reading data from them. It's been that way for as long as I can remember
<Dragnslcr> Having the disk spin constantly would probably do far more damage to the mechanical parts than having it spin up and down as necessary
<genii> Get less noisy disks.
<astromme> Hi. Does anyone here have a Wacom tablet or a Tablet PC?
<BoostedR36MK3> after upgrading to version 9.04 from 8.10 i get an error at login saying no system tray detected on this system
<BoostedR36MK3> any idea
<genii> BoostedR36MK3: Is the error specifically to do with HPLIP ?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<BoostedR36MK3> yes
<BoostedR36MK3> it looks like it trys to load then shows that error. I see it flash before the error
<BoostedR36MK3> the title of the message box is HPLIP Status Service
<BoostedR36MK3> says that it is unable to start, exting
<genii> BoostedR36MK3: It looks like something here on it: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1093684.html
<Eruaran> I have a friend who removed networkmanager from Kubuntu
<Eruaran> now he cannot connect to any network
<Eruaran> anyone know how to recover from this ?
<genii> Eruaran: Did he un-install it or just remove it from his taksbar?
<Eruaran> gene__: he uninstalled it
<BoostedR36MK3> genii: i cant even load it manually. gives same thing
<Eruaran> gene__: he couldnt get it working with his wireless router, and he thought that if he uninstalled it and re-installed it (or used something else) it might fix it... of course once he removed it he was buggered ;)
<david`> I want to install emacspeak.  When I apt-get and press TAB I can see a list of possibilities.  How do I get some info about which to choose?
<genii> Eruaran: If he has an ethernet connection which: ifconfig    shows as eth0 and can temporarily connect by wire, then: sudo dhclient eth0     and get a number, connect,ect. From there the usual thing to reinstall something will work
<Eruaran> ah thanks genii
<genii> Eruaran: Apologies on lag, I had to go deal with a couple contractors here at work
<Eruaran> genii: thats ok
<Eruaran> genii: I've got his notebook at work so I'll fire it up in the morning and do what you said
<Eruaran> genii: he'll be wrapped cause he thinks he's totally screwed it up
<yaa_> any sciptar inhere
<Peace-> scripter?
<_zero> are there any plans to get 4.2.3 on the main repository?
<Peace-> i dunno _zero
<Peace-> they are on experimental
<vasilis> hi
<Peace-> and i have it
<Peace-> xD
<Stratumatic> hello everybody. I have some trouble. My laptop hide screen when i disconnect power cable
<_zero> Pace-: well, how is it working?
<Stratumatic> enybody can help m?y
<Peace-> _zero: mm pretty cool , just konqueror is sucking a little more
<Peace-> _zero: i mean i can't select copy and paste
<Peace-> but if you don't look at this is fantastic
<Peace-> only 220mb at the start
<Peace-> without closing serivices
<Taggnostr> hello
<Peace-> i really like it
 * Peace- just compiled the lasted kdenlive svn
<Taggnostr> with kde4, is there a way to auto accept all the files sent with
<Taggnostr> kbluetooth?
<Peace-> *latestl
<Peace-> -.-''
<Taggnostr> it keep asking what do I want to do for every files, and I have to transfer 300 files
<Taggnostr> a 'yes to all' option would work too, but I can't find anything like that
<montess> hi
<montess> i just install kde 4.2.3.. alas
<montess> gimp trashes my system now :(
<montess> i can't do anything about it
<montess> and i need to use it to work
<montess> so is there any way to downgrade to 4.2.2 ?
<bdizzle> hi, I was wondering how to get to kfind in kubuntu 9.04
<bdizzle> I know there is some key shortcut to get to essentially "Run" from windows, but i forgot what the combo was
<montess> hey bdizzle .. try ALT+f2
<montess> hm.. is anybody here or is the channel moderated and i am actually not sending anything?
<BluesKaj> montess, you're text is visible , yes :)
<montess> oh ok :) thanks!
<BluesKaj> oops your
<bdizzle_> hi, I was wondering if anyone knows how to get to kfind from within kubuntu 9.04?
<montess> montess>	hey bdizzle .. try ALT+f2
<BluesKaj> try kfind in the konsole , bdizzle_
<bdizzle_> yeah, did that
<bdizzle_> is there a way to get to it from the k-menu, or to install a shortcut to it from there?
<BoostedR36MK3> after upgrading to 9.04 my laptop is screwed.. the system try and none of the networking will work. Can i go back to 8.10?
<montess> bdizzle in the k-menu is above the items in the menu.. top of the menu?
<montess> see that input there? that's your krunner
<montess> it says... "Search" in front of it
<BluesKaj> BoostedR36MK3, have you tried this sudo apt-get remove plasma-widget-network*, then sudo dpkg -i plasma-widget-networkmanagement_0.1~svn951801-1_i386.deb
<montess> BoostedR36MK3: try installing Windows
<BluesKaj> !windows | montess
<ubottu> montess: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<BluesKaj> montess , no smarta** remarks about other OS's pls
<montess> no smartass at all.. i quit using windows about 7 years ago and used only Linux for desktop AND workstation (so both @home and @work) because it was too much work to ... make it work.. Linux.. is getting there now too.. guess it's time to go back to Windows
<montess> so I guess Linux is maturing ;)
<kanon-mat> is there a way to move "widgets" in the panel?
<mot_> damn
<mot_> has anybody noticed problems with alsa sound output in 9.04? i.e. apps not relasing control of the sound device dynamically?
<mot_> normally i can have open youtube, amarok, skype, etc. and sound will work on various programs simultaneously
<Dragnslcr> kanon-mat- if you go to the panel's settings, you can click-drag plasmoids to move them
<mot_> for some reason, in 9.04 it will only work in one app at a time, and if i try to utilize it in more than one app at a time one of the apps will freeze.
<montess> kanon-mat: drag and drop them.. it should work.. basically... my plasma crashes if i do that though
<montess> you need to click the panel setting first on the right end
<kanon-mat> ok, i had to click on settings first
<montess> yeah
<BluesKaj> click on the little cashew-nut icon
<kanon-mat> i'd like to add small icons to the panel to launch apps, i can only find the menu widget to add
<montess> oh.. that's a twisted one
<kanon-mat> on kde3 i had 10 small launchers in 2 rows on the panel. my menu is large and it takes time to pick the apps i use most
<montess> add them to favourites
<montess> then drag them from favourites
<montess> actually i see now it works from anywhere
<montess> just drag the app menu item from the menu into the panel
<kanon-mat> is there a favourites widget?
<montess> it will work
<Dragnslcr> kanon-mat- there's a Quicklaunch plasmoid
<doimir> kanon-mat if your applications are listed in the menu just drag and drop the icons on the panel
<kanon-mat> Dragnslcr: is it in a special pkg?
<Dragnslcr> Not that I know of
<Dragnslcr> Search for "quick" in the Add Widgets dialog and it should come right up
<montess> what a mess :( i can't go back to 4.2.2 in any straight way.. 4.2.3 is a mess.. i'll start gimp now.. so bye bye all
<kanon-mat> yes, quicklaunch works
<kanon-mat> i guess i had too many windows open to drag icons fron the menu
<BoostedR36MK3> 9.04 seems like a mess
<Phibes> how do I change a partition name? it's now named 52.7 GB Media...
<caseyboardman> i'm having better luck with 9.04 than I did with 8.10.  My 9.04 is a clean install on a new disk, though.
<Dragnslcr> Something like partitionmanager or gparted can change the label of a partition
<genii> Phibes: This article was written with USB drives in mind but the contents apply equally well to all types: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<Phibes> ill check... thx genii
<genii> Phibes: You will not see volume name changes take effect until after a reboot, just so you know why they don't seem to immdiately change.
<Phibes> k
<ct529> hi everybody!
<kanon-mat> Phibes: tune2fs -L sets a label
<padi999> hi all
<padi999> a permission question: I have a folder that belongs to personA, now in a subfolder that belongs to personB both have read write abilities but personA can not change stuff by personB in the subfolder
<padi999> how can I make personA able to change files in personB's subfolder which personB uploaded?
<kanon-mat> ....and it changes immediately
<genii> kanon-mat: tune2fs is only good for ext systems. The link i provided explains every volume name change method available to them for the different filesystems which there are drivers for under Linux, so that they can figure out which to use.
<Hoall_> hey, if have a problem with korganizer in 9.04. i can see my events in the month view, but i don#t see anything in the daily or weekly view, just the grey screen in the background. is this a bug or should this be so?
<doimir> you may consider adding personA and personB to a same group and then change group owner on the subfolders of personB to the group they have in common
<Hoall_> sorry have a bad connection
<pawel> hey i have an issue, Openoffice.org Impress in slideshow mode doesnt make KDE/Compiz taskbar disappear as it should. Anyone got solution to that? google gives nothing ...
<Phibes> can i safely change the name of a partition without losing data?
<Phibes> im using Gparted
<BoostedR36MK3> anyone know how to fix the problem with 9.04 not loading the systray
<genii> Phibes: The partition name is not kept in a location which affects the data which is in that partition. So yes.
<pawel> hey i have a problem, Openoffice.org Impress in slideshow mode doesnt make KDE/Compiz taskbar disappear as it should. Anyone got solution to that? google gives nothing ...
<Phibes> and how can i remove maps from the /media map, because i used mkdir to make maps to put partitions in, but spelled a mapname wrong
<Phibes> ah, found the rm -R :)
<Phibes> uhm, I can't seem to remove the map documenten in '/media' I've tried 'rm -R /media/documenten' but it does nothing, should I restart?
<afeijo> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or !QtParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<afeijo> I need to mount a shared linux on my machine, I forgot the proper line to fstab
<afeijo> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<pawel> u mean the address of fstab file?
<pawel> its /etc/fstab
<afeijo> no
<afeijo> the line to mount a network share to my /media/folder
<afeijo> or the shell command
<Phibes> gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<Phibes> and then edit it
<afeijo> Phibes: I am editing the file :)
<Phibes> okay
<afeijo> found something on ubuntu.com, let me try
<Phibes> just to know you are using terminal :P
<Phibes> good luck
<afeijo> I am using terminal
<afeijo> with nano
<pcprofessor> ok
<afeijo> should I use sshfs ?
<BoostedR36MK3> anyone know how to fix the problem with 9.04 not loading the systray?
<pawel> BoostedR36MK3: probably u deleted the systray applet
<BoostedR36MK3> no
<pawel> try rightclicking on the taskbarr and adding it
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<BoostedR36MK3> it never showed after updating to 9.04 from 8.10
<pawel> maybe u can try adding it anyway?
<afeijo> do I need samba to mount a network share?
<BoostedR36MK3> there is no taskbar
<pawel> afeijo: depends what kind of network share
<afeijo> pawel: its from my ubuntu server, ext3 partition
<afeijo> the server shares it with samba
<Phibes> Ive created two new ext4 partitions, totally clean, but I can't copy/paste to them
<pawel> if its a share drive in lan it doesnt use samba
<Phibes> or create a folder for that matter
<pawel> if its a windows shared folder it does
<afeijo> ok, it is shared and working, I would like to mount on my machine
<BoostedR36MK3> can i go back to 8.10
<afeijo> pawel: do I use NFS ?
<pawel> afeijo: u should know that
<Phibes> two new ext4 partitions are not working correctly, they won't let me do anything on them
<pawel> hey i have an issue, Openoffice.org Impress in slideshow mode doesnt make KDE/Compiz taskbar disappear as it should. Anyone got solution to that? google gives nothing ...
<faunris_> ррр
<stlfan> need some help getting to and setting up my wireless
<faunris_> =_=
<faunris_> i search .conkyrc please help me
<iivv> how do i fix font rendering in kubuntu? anti-aliasing is too fuzzy, and with it off its too jagged
<stlfan> I cant get wireless and the network panel is not located in the systems directory
<iivv> stlfan: are you in 9.04
<stlfan> no im in 8.10 on ps3
<pubuntu_> Hello ppl
<stlfan> can anyone help me?
<genii> stlfan: Best to just ask your actual question and see if any takers
<genii> stlfan: What sort of wireless adapter do you have on this ps3?
<BoostedR36MK3> how do i reinstall kde?
<stlfan> the one that comes with the ps3
<genii> BoostedR36MK3: The kubuntu-desktop is package name. You can do: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop  which is the shortest thing aside from a reinstall from CD or so
<Mamarok> BoostedR36MK3: what KDE and why would you need to reinstall it?
<BoostedR36MK3> after upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04 i get nothing on my screen after login
<genii> stlfan: Unfortunately I don't know enough about the PS3 to be of much help. If you keep asking every 10 minutes or so however, someone may take it up
<BoostedR36MK3> i am wondering if reinstalling kde will fix this
<Mamarok> BoostedR36MK3: what graphic card do you have?
<BoostedR36MK3> built in to the laptop
<BoostedR36MK3> not sure what brand
<BoostedR36MK3> i get the background
<BoostedR36MK3> but nothing else
<Mamarok> BoostedR36MK3: type lspci on a console will get you the name of the card
<Mamarok> BoostedR36MK3: you mean the KDE background?
<stlfan> I cant get to the networking tab to even change or check to see if it the configuration or what
<BoostedR36MK3> correct
<Mamarok> BoostedR36MK3: well, I think you have some basic packages missing then
<Mamarok> BoostedR36MK3: can you open a terminal with Ctrl+Alt+f+ ?
<Mamarok> F1 I meant
<BoostedR36MK3> i am not the first to have this problem from what i gather but i dont know how they fixed it
<BoostedR36MK3> and i can open a terminal
<BoostedR36MK3> or any other app
<stlfan> how do i get to this using the terminal
<Mamarok> BoostedR36MK3: please go to that terminal then and type
<Mamarok> BoostedR36MK3: sudo apt-get update
<Mamarok> BoostedR36MK3: then sudo apt-get upgrade
<BoostedR36MK3> i have tried that but will again
<chemikalz> i cant get my computer to use my external speakers, i tried ALSA and pulse audio
<Mamarok> stlfan: I am sorry, I never used a PS3, but normall you should be able to go to a terminal with Ctrl+Alt+F1 on every Linux
<Phibes> I dont seem to have writig permissions on 2 of my 3 partitions, while the property/permissions say the same thing...
<Mamarok> BoostedR36MK3: please give feedback then :)
<chukwuma> hello all
<stlfan> -i can get to terminal but how do i get to the networking configurations
<Mamarok> !hi chukwuma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi chukwuma
<Mamarok> stlfan: if you are in a terminal you can then type lspic to see what networking card you have
<stlfan> using terminal
<Mamarok> chukwuma: sorry, wrong factoid :)
<Mamarok> stlfan: yes
<Mamarok> stlfan: just tpye lspci
<Mamarok> chemikalz: your soundcard works?
<stlfan> it just returns to the prompts
 * genii wonders if the PS3 has a PCI bus on it
<BoostedR36MK3> i see.. for some reason after upgrading i have no panel or anything. I guess i can manually add it all
<stlfan> ? idont know but this version of kubunt is made forthe ps3
<Mamarok> BoostedR36MK3: that should not happen, did you try moving your ~/.kde/ to ~/.kde_old/ and restart KDE again?
<genii> stlfan: #ubuntu-ps3  seems to be the official support channel for the PS3 and (K)ubuntu
<madRil> I have a question guys, once you connect to a wireless network
<v3ctor> i can't get my cheap older nvidia card to get better than 800x600 resolution on kubuntu 9.04. It is a 'nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT]'
<genii> stlfan: They will probably be better equipped there to assist you than in here because of the hardware differences, etc
<madRil> can you see other computers that are connected as well (windows users)
<stlfan> ok i must of overlooked the channel thanks for trying
<BoostedR36MK3> Mamarok: i did that and i get nothing on my screen but the background again
<Mamarok> BoostedR36MK3: nothing, not even a cashew shaed icon on the upper right?
<BoostedR36MK3> i get that icon
<BoostedR36MK3> but nothing else
<Mamarok> madRil: in the same network, yes
<Mamarok> BoostedR36MK3: then try right click and add the panel
<Mamarok> does it go on top or on the bottom?
<BoostedR36MK3> top
<Mamarok> BoostedR36MK3: add another panel, that should go to the bottom
<BoostedR36MK3> yea
<Mamarok> BoostedR36MK3: you have the same cashew shaped icon on the right side of the panel, click on it to configure the widgets to add
<BoostedR36MK3> any clue why i lost all this in the upgrade?
<Mamarok> BoostedR36MK3: not at all, very strange, you are the first with that problem
<Mamarok> BoostedR36MK3: but solved now :)
<BoostedR36MK3> yea i assume others have had it since there are poeple getting errors of not having a system tray
<BoostedR36MK3> maybe they just dont come on IRC
<Mamarok> BoostedR36MK3: oh, where, bug reports on launchpad?
<BoostedR36MK3> on ubuntu forums
<Mamarok> BoostedR36MK3: hm, if you are on teh forums, you could tell them ow to solve the problem then now :)
<Mamarok> the*
 * Mamarok is mistyping a lot today :(
<madRil> Mamarok: how do I see the other computers
<Jiggers> all of my friends say "teh" just because it's funny and so many people make that typo online
<Jiggers> *some of my friends
<Phibes> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or !QtParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Jiggers> but sorry, I'll not spam any longer
<Phibes> !GParted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Mamarok> madRil: there are network tools for it, but you can only actually talk to them if you own the network or have the necessary permissions
<asia__> DarkSin
<Mamarok> asia__: do you have a question?
<asia__> irc.darksin.net
<v3ctor> clear
<Mamarok> v3ctor: do you have a question?
<v3ctor> yes
<ybutterf> hi
<v3ctor> how do i get the nvidia driver to work with this nvidia Vanta/Vanta LT
<Mamarok> !nvidia | v3ctor
<ubottu> v3ctor: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Phibes> can anyone help me with my partitions, I can't write on the new partitions...
<Mamarok> Phibes: explain
<Phibes> i moutned them with Gparted and I cant seem to write on them
<Phibes> i tried in fstab to wr but that doesnt work
<Phibes> ext3 btw
<Mamarok> Phibes: actually you do not mount the with gparted, they have to be mounted on teh system and you need permissions to do so
<Phibes> how do you mount with the terminal?
<Mamarok> Phibes: what Kubuntu version are you using?
<Phibes> uhm... none, ubuntu :P
<Mamarok> Phibes: Ubuntu support is in #ubuntu :)
<Phibes> i am there :)
<Phibes> thx
<v3ctor> Mamarok: those instructions do not seem to work for 9.04
<Mamarok> v3ctor: what doesn't work exactly?
<v3ctor> i used them on the same computer with 8.10 and everyting worked well, now i have upgraded to 9.04 and following the steps changes nothing
<Mamarok> v3ctor: I found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1067192
<Mamarok> maybe that helps
<Mamarok> v3ctor: you still didn't say what does not work exactly
<v3ctor> it will only do 800x600 resolution
<BoostedR36MK3> Mamarok: does 9.04 have the application menu like 8.10 had?
<Mamarok> v3ctor: that entry seems to be about Jaunty, else you should search in the forums
<Mamarok> BoostedR36MK3: well, you can change to the 'classic' layout if you want to, but try getting used to, you would loose a lot of features :)
<v3ctor> Mamarok: guess i wil ljust go back to 8.10. the forums come up empty. I miss the good old days when i managed the config by my self and there was no auto configuration...
<Mamarok> v3ctor: you still can add your chages to xorg.conf though
<Mamarok> changes* even
<Mamarok> those are read after the autoconfiguration, so it should work
<v3ctor> it fails complaining about the nvidia driver
<BoostedR36MK3> Mamarok: when i added it it placed the classic but i found how to change it.. thx
<BoostedR36MK3> now how can i get my battery montior into the system tray
<Mamarok> BoostedR36MK3: there is the KDE menu and the 'classic' layout, and there is Lancelot
<Mamarok> BoostedR36MK3: in the widget window you can filter, just open the panel configuration with the cashew and add widgets, then filter to llok for what's around
<Mamarok> look*
 * Mamarok needs some tea to type better
<BoostedR36MK3> i got the widget but i thought it use to be in the system tray
<Mamarok> BoostedR36MK3: you might have to restart KDE to see stuff appear in the system tray
<BoostedR36MK3> ok
<Mamarok> BoostedR36MK3: as this is not a battery widget but the guidance Power manager
<BoostedR36MK3> one more thing
<BoostedR36MK3> i got my ethernet working through the cli
<BoostedR36MK3> now i am tring to get the network manager to work
<Mamarok> BoostedR36MK3: systemsettings -> network, else there is a network widget
<BoostedR36MK3> it doesnt seem like its working with either eithernet or wireless
<Mamarok> BoostedR36MK3: the network should come up on start, at least the ethernet one if you use dhcp as this is the default setting
<BoostedR36MK3> yea its not
<BoostedR36MK3> i have to sudo dhclient eth0
<BoostedR36MK3> then it works
<BoostedR36MK3> the widget has not effect on it
<BoostedR36MK3> no*
<BoostedR36MK3> seems like going from 8.10 to 9.04 screwed up a few things :(
<Mamarok> BoostedR36MK3: you can add the netstart to the autostart in the systemsettings if needed
<Mamarok> BoostedR36MK3: well, it shouldn't have normally
<BoostedR36MK3> network tools looks like it is taking over the connections rather than network management
<Mamarok> BoostedR36MK3: in the system settings you mean?
<BoostedR36MK3> yea if i open network tools under the system menu it shows the ip
<BoostedR36MK3> but if i open network management it shows nothing
<Mamarok> BoostedR36MK3: right click on the network widget should allow you to configure your connection too
<tarun> hi..brand new to kubuntu..just installed 9.04....whats the quickest way to get the nvidia binary drivers?
<Mamarok> tarun: installing through the package manager
<Mamarok> tarun: but normall the drivers are installed by default
<tarun> @Mamrok: duh...ok..I thought he standard 'hardware drivers' dialog would work..but it was disabled.
<Mamarok> tarun: is it a fresh install or an upgrade?
<tarun> mamrok: fresh install on a wiped disk. :)
<BoostedR36MK3> hm network management has no effect
<Mamarok> tarun: normally the installer installs the best driver available in the repositories
<Mamarok> BoostedR36MK3: what do you mean, no effect?
<BoostedR36MK3> i added a wired connection but it will not connect
<BoostedR36MK3> also will not find any wireless networks
<Mamarok> tarun: do aptitude search nvidia-*
<tarun> Mamarok:  hmm..ok..guess that didn't do here..i used the livecd and I only configured wifi after install...nvm..i found kpackageit..and I guess nvidia-glx-180 is maybe the right driver.
<Mamarok> BoostedR36MK3: that always worked for me (eth0 I mean), so sometimes a restart solves the problem
<Mamarok> tarun: that's the latest one, yes
<BoostedR36MK3> just restarted
<tarun> Mamarok:  thanks!
<Mamarok> tarun: yaw :)
<tib256> i have a prolem wine client error:0: version mismatch 0/386.
<tib256> Your wineserver binary was not upgraded correctly,
<tib256> or you have an older one somewhere in your PATH.
<tib256> Or maybe the wrong wineserver is still running?
<BoostedR36MK3> could another application you know of be causing a conflict
<phylon> I just installed Vmware server in Ubuntu, but I cannot find it in the menu
<Mamarok> BoostedR36MK3: no, I only heard of network problems with Jaunty for some people
<Mamarok> phylon: use the krunner: Alt+F2
<phylon> Mamarok, yes I did, I cant find it
<tib256> ok thanks
<Mamarok> phylon: try starting it from a konsole then
<Mamarok> ...so much for patience...
<phylon> Mamarok: vmware isnt running
<Mamarok> phylon: well, it has to be configured first
<Mamarok> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<phylon> Mamrok: done configuring
<Mamarok> phylon: maybe you should install the kappfinder package and tun it, it can find applications and add those to the menu
<Mamarok> *run it*
<phylon> ok
<phylon> thanks
<Mamarok> BoostedR36MK3: try onstalling the older package, knetworkmanager, it should work
<Mamarok> s/o/i/
<swatto> Hi all - Is there a shortcut key to eject the CDRom?
<Mamarok> swatto: I don't know, check in systemsettings -> Keyboard&Mouse
<swatto> thanks Mamarok -had a look but cant see one
<Mamarok> swatto: I don't think so, you have to unmount it first, so that makes not much sens to put on a shortcut
<swatto> Its just my eject button on my tower doesnt work, i have to eject by right-click eject - im guessing cause of the unmount thing
<genii> swatto: Yes
<Mamarok> swatto: well, that eject button can be toggled with a paper clip in the hole...
 * Mamarok always has a paper clip at hand for that
<swatto> Mamarok: The eject button does work
<phitoo> Hello all!
<swatto> Mamarok: just not in kubuntu because of the unmounting first im guessing
<Mamarok> swatto: on your tower, yes, I read that
<Mamarok> swatto: you have to unmount all devices on Linux first, that's not Kubuntu specific
<phitoo> I have a memory size problem. Thinkpad T60. 4G RAM according to BIOS. Kernel is Jaunty x86_64. But Linux only sees 3G.
<Mamarok> phitoo: because you installe a 32 bit system
<Mamarok> which only runs up to 3 Gb Ram
<phitoo> Nope. x76_64.
<albert_> bsr une personne parle francais svp
<Mamarok> !fr | albert_
<genii> !fr | albert_
<ubottu> albert_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<genii> Tie!
<albert_> ok tank
<Mamarok> phitoo: then I don't know, what does top tell you?
<genii> phitoo: I have seen that also, but cannot recall the details. I think it has to do specifically with memstat or vmstat not being 64bit
<phitoo> Mamarok: top sees only what linux sees I guess.
<Mamarok> phitoo: you guess or took a look?
<Mamarok> genii: I have a Thinkpad on 64 with 4Gb ram and it sees it all
<phitoo> mamarok: I looked. :-)
<genii> phitoo: To be sure it's 64bit, what says: uname -r       ?
<phitoo> genii: here's the output of dmesg | grep Memory:
<phitoo> genii: [    0.004000] Memory: 3037008k/3136320k available (4760k kernel code, 492k absent, 98192k reserved, 2540k data, 536k init)
<phitoo> genii: and here's uname -a:
<phitoo> genii: Linux mintaka 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:58:03 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<genii> Interesting.
<phitoo> genii: and the BIOS reports 4096MB. I checked.
<Mamarok> same kernel here, it sees all my ram
<genii> phitoo: Does your video use onboard ram or have it's own?
<phitoo> genii: on board ram. But not more than 128M.
<phitoo> genii: memtest also sees only 3G. Weird.
<phitoo> genii: and I've already tried swapping the modules.
<wamyc> test
<administrador> alguien puede pasarme un LINK de descarga donde peuda
<administrador> descargar un messenger para KUBUNTU?
<administrador> alguien me lee?
<apol> is it working for ext4 or should I stay with ext3?
<apol> administrador: si quieres hablar en castellano -> #kubuntu-es
<deco> is it possible to install kde 3.5 in ubuntu 9.4 ?
<genii> deco: Not in the official version. There is an UNSUPORRTED 9.04 cd image with kde3 however.
<deco> genii, oh :-( i miss kde 3 :-( it was so fast
<genii> deco: http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/cdimages/  has these 9.04/kde3 images. Remember you can't get support for it here though, if you go and use one.
<deco> genii,  thanks !, but i think i should not use kde3 anymore since it's support is gonna end for good soon....
<genii> deco: I myself am on 8.04/kde3
<deco> genii, oh:P , is kde 4 really bad?
<Morydd> any anyone offer some advice for recording screen casts? I seem to be only able to generate a .ogg file that doesn't play back properly on my own machine.
<Morydd> I've tried krecordmydesktop as well as istanbul
<genii> deco: Opninions differ. I'm not nuts about it.
<Xer0Xe> how do I remove these modules form my Ubuntu ? vmmon / vmnet / vmci
<genii> Xer0Xe: Those belong to vmware.
<Tm_T> KDE 4.4 <3
<genii> Xer0Xe: If you just want to unload them from the memore, use like: sudo modprobe -r modulename
<Xer0Xe> yes, when I try to run ./vmware-config.pl
<Xer0Xe> genii: I installed and configured vmware, I think I scrwed up the networking section, now I want to re-run it again
<Xer0Xe> trying to run vmware server 2.0 on Ubuntu 8.04
<genii> Xer0Xe: You'll get more help specifically with vmware in their channel,  ##vmware
<genii> Sorry two ## there
<Xer0Xe> thanks
<genii> Xer0Xe: #vmware  Apologies. I did not think it was an Official channel (which have only one # )
<wakawaka> http://kiddshow.com/listenlive.html
<kanon-mat> i have no window decorations for vlc and the text in the vlc menu has almost the same color as the background
<kanon-mat> how can i get window decorations for example like in gimp?
<pietje_phuck> Is there any way to read the input from /dev/input/mouse0 as a user without changing the permissions or ownership?
<phitoo> genii: Just tried Fedora 11 live CD and I get the same results. So it's got to be a hardware problem I guess. Darn!
<pietje_phuck> I am trying to make a track timer in bash, using a mouse as the input device for the laser ....
<genii> phitoo: I'd recommend trying a different external enclosure
<genii> phitoo: Sorry, wrong reply. another person was having an external hd not being seen
 * genii requires more caffeine
<phitoo> genii: ok!
<genii> phitoo: I'm pretty sure it has to do with having onboard video or else shared memory or such.
<phitoo> genii: I don't see why. But I'm willing to entertain the idea...
<genii> phitoo: Will the system accept more than 4Gb of ram?
<genii> phitoo: Because then I'd say maybe try to plug something like 6Gb in it and see if the difference is the same between total and what it says is available, etc etc
<bluecode> outch... how do I resolve the packaging issues with kde 4.3 beta?
<bluecode> I managed to uninstallt the oxygen icons and I am not able to reinstall them, because libpimkde4 somehow blocks that
<phitoo> genii: according to Lenovo 4 is the max.
<genii> phitoo: I guess you're stuck with what amount it says then, unfortunately
<pilif12p> Hi
<phitoo> genii: this computer has been a pain in the neck since day 1.
<pilif12p> how do i boot Kubuntu via flash drive?
<genii> pilif12p: By "flash drive" you mean USB stick?
<pilif12p> Genii, yes
<pilif12p> genii: im running Ubuntu now
<genii> pilif12p: The method for 8.10 described here: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-kubuntu-810-install-via-usb-creator/  also works for 9.04
<pilif12p> Okay
<pilif12p> erm, the problem is, i dont have a CD Drive
<pilif12p> ^^genii
<gigabz666> Hi all. Just wondering if somebody could help me with Kdenlive under Kubuntu 9.04 KDE 4.2.2.
<genii> pilif12p: Ah, you didn't specify. So you have already on it a Linux but no CD ?
<pilif12p> genii: Yes, im running on a netbook
<genii> pilif12p: Ah, netbooks again are an entire different issue
<genii> pilif12p: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR probably has somehwere on it what yu want
<pilif12p> Genii: Okay, would it work to do that on a desktop?
<pilif12p> I mean, install it via my desktop
<genii> pilif12p: You'd have to read the pertinent pages on that site. I myself haven't had to deal with any netbooks or remixes, etc etc personally.
<fm> When I'm running Ubuntu in KDE-mode the internet signal is low when i restart in Gnome it 's all good
<pilif12p> Genii: okay, i just want regular, anyway
<genii> Work requires me, I'll be away from my keyboard but back in a few minutes
 * genii sips his coffee
<neoandersen> help how to solve this problem: RuntimeError: could not create GladeXML object
<neoandersen> my pychess is'nt running...
<druupy> ok this is a EmrgEncy
<druupy> updatEd to 9.1 and now my E kEy will only work if I usE shift
<druupy> gEt this, EvEn thE virtual kEyboard won't do it!
<Kovert> ? how can i import a repository file from a text file in kubuntu
<Dragnslcr> druupy- if you mean 9.10, #ubuntu+1
<Kovert> sorry repository key
<Kovert> ? how can i import a repository key from a text file in kubuntu?
<kanon-mat> neoandersen left :(
<kanon-mat> druupy: if you start xev and click the window, does pressing "e" give any output?
<druupy> hold on, I will chck
<GodHand> hey guys, would anyonee reccomend me to uninstall dolphin and install krusader instead?
<druupy> kanon-mat: I can sEnd to pastEbin, ok?
<kanon-mat> you dont have to uninstall dolphin
<kanon-mat> ok, druupy
<druupy> http://pastebin.com/m4af48eb4
<kanon-mat> GodHand: you can choose the file manager to use as default in system settings>default applications
<druupy> thErE u go
<GodHand> yeah but i kinda want to too, i'm running pretty low on space and im just having to uninstall all my duplicate programs.
<kanon-mat> i think krusader is a larger program, i have run kde3 without dolphin
<kanon-mat> kde takes up quite a lot of space :)
<GodHand> ahh thank you, and yes kde takes up quite some space
<GodHand> but i love plasma
<druupy> nothing compard to Vista
<GodHand> even though it keeps crashing on me :S
<druupy> i don't know Enough about x mEssagEs to know if it is normal
<kanon-mat> druupy: it seems your keyboard hardware is ok and that your system detects a keypress
<druupy> Evn using Kvkbd it won't show a lowr casE E
<kanon-mat> so there is some configuration problem...
<druupy> my guEss too
<kanon-mat> what is the output of: "xmodmap -pke | grep -v =$ | grep 26"?
<kanon-mat> paste my lower case e :)
<druupy> oh wEll pastEd e's work :)
<druupy> poor solution though :)
<kanon-mat> GodHand: you can use a konqueror file manager profile.
 * kanon-mat does not use dolphin
<druupy> http://pastebin.com/m31554ddf
<GodHand> mmm, i don't really like the whole konqueror layout though
<GodHand> im a bit picky :P
<druupy> konq's only flaw is too slow
 * druupy is spoilEd on Safari
<GodHand> While im here, does any1 know when is the next kubuntu release?
<kanon-mat> druupy:  this is my output: keycode  26 = e E e E EuroSign cent EuroSign cent
<kanon-mat> but i dont think you need the eurosign
<kanon-mat> i dont know more than this. i think it should work as it is
<Dragnslcr> GodHand- releases are every six months (April and October)
<kanon-mat> i dont surf much on konq, its my main file manager
<GodHand> oh wow, great to know, i can't wait
<druupy> kanon-mat: do you havE a Euro kb?
<druupy> minE is US
<kanon-mat> yes, i use a swedish keyboard
<druupy> thE problEm happns aftEr thE login managr
<druupy> as my login password usEs a lowr casE E
<kanon-mat> what happens if you ctrl-alt-F1 and do another login? (ctrl-alt-F7 to return here)
<druupy> i will try, brb
<druupy> works in command linE
<kanon-mat> ok, what locale settings is there in system settings > advanced > login manager?
<druupy> hmmm sEt as British En_GB
<kanon-mat> idk if you can paste an e to a passwd
<druupy> ys
<druupy> i can
<druupy> (found out just now)
<Bauldrick> I've just noticed I can't get a cd to play in jaunty?
<kanon-mat> try us locale
<kanon-mat> what app, Bauldrick?
<druupy> all grEyd out
<druupy> can't chang
<kanon-mat> ok
<Bauldrick> kanon-mat: kscd - amarok....
<druupy> ALL of login managEr is grEy
<kanon-mat> ok, then it seems that you cannot paste into a passwd
<druupy> no, it lEt mE into GRUB
<druupy> askEd for PW
<druupy> lEt mE into again w/o PW so it was hEld in sEssion
<kanon-mat> what settings in: system settings > regional &language?
<kanon-mat> Bauldrick: if you put an audio cd in, do you get a popup window asking what you want to do?
<druupy> strangE, it was grEy also, but I could switch to "EnablE kEyboard Layout"
<druupy> chos US
<Bauldrick> kanon-mat: yep, so  i ask kscd to play it - kscd opens but just doesn't do anything
<kanon-mat> no error message?
<druupy> no
<Bauldrick> kanon-mat: not for me no
 * druupy was also surprizd
<kanon-mat> druupy: have you checked  "enable layout"?
<druupy> y
<druupy> yEs
<kanon-mat> play around a bit, see if anything happens :)
<kanon-mat> Bauldrick:  ls -l /media
<kanon-mat> then ls -l /media/cdrom0
<druupy> no luck
<druupy> should I rstart X?
<kanon-mat> you login with kdm, right?
<druupy> yEp
<drbobb> is rhythmbox broken in jaunty?
<drbobb> ok I know it's not really a kubuntu question, but I've been looking for an alternative to the massive regression that is amarok2
<kanon-mat> there is exaile, i havent tried it lately
<drbobb> and all other music players in (k)ubuntu seem to be suffering various degrees of breakage
<drbobb> exaile fails silently to open shoutcast streams, most of the time
<drbobb> (and I really hate apps that fail silently, and pretend nothing's happened, when they don't work)
<druupy> rEstarting X, brb
<drbobb> while rhythmbox just keeps on popping up a dialog about installing missing plugins
<drbobb> and when I click Ok it fails, and starts over
<kanon-mat> is it an endless loop? i remember kaffeine did that
<drbobb> (and I do have all the restricted extras installed already)
<Bauldrick_> that was strange....... any way, why can't i play a cd fella's?
<kanon-mat> maybe launchpad knows, drbobb
<kanon-mat> i havent used kde4 for very long
<drbobb> well what I'd really like is one music player that's not mostly broken
<GodHand> kanon-mat: what do you use now?
<kanon-mat> Bauldrick_ what is the output of ls -l /media/cdrom0?
<drbobb> I don't really have the skill to fix bugs in exaile or rhythmbox
<W4gn3r> what would be that player?
<kanon-mat> i have konqueror in a 2-panel layout, like krusader
<drbobb> W4gn3r: well that's my question, haven't found one yet
<Bauldrick_> total 0 --- scd0 -> /dev/scd0
<Barridus> is there a "Widget" that will allow me simply to add an icon to launch one application of my choosing?
<phh> (mplayer gets almost never broken.)
<phh> Barridus: just drag & drop from the menu to whereever you want
<kanon-mat> drbobb: i just thought there would be clues or fixes in launchpad
<W4gn3r> drbobb: did you tried amarok?
 * Tw|sT1 still likes konqueror better than Dolphin.... much more useful
<drbobb> phh: I've used mplayer for video, does it do a music library, shoutcast etc.?
<phh> drbobb: shoutcast yes, music library no
<Barridus> phh, ....oh.  XD  thanks
<kanon-mat> i think mplayer is the most versatile player
<phh> Barridus: kde4 is meant to be logical :-)
<drbobb> W4gn3r: I'm using amarok right now, it mostly works but does a lot less than the kde3 version
<phh> for some parts.
<W4gn3r> amarok 1.4 or amarok 2.1 beta, or wait until amarok 2.1 comes out
<drbobb> and is massively uglier, too
<kanon-mat> Barridus: there is also a quicklaunch widget
<W4gn3r> drbobb: what version are you using?
<kanon-mat> i use amarok 1.4 on debian sid, it works in kde4
<drbobb> W4gn3r: the standard jaunty version
<Barridus> kanon-mat, yeah i don't care much for it tbh
<W4gn3r> like kanon-mat said, 1.4 works with kde4, you can downgrade to 1.4 and/or install the beta
<Barridus> although i may fall back on it though, since dragged-to-desktop app icons can't be autoarranged apparently
<W4gn3r> and btw, the beta is really cool
<kanon-mat> i didnt like the amarok 2.0.2, but i havent tried all features yet
<GodHand> mplayer is most versatile at what? surely its VLC that can download streams too, lightweight and heavily skinnable
<kanon-mat> my vlc doesnt have window decorations right now. mplayer does streams
<drbobb> GodHand: well I dunno but jaunty's vlc isn't working for me
<drbobb> local files work Ok but not streams
<W4gn3r> kanon-mat: well, amarok 2.0.2 doesn't have many features, but I did like the interface
<GodHand> oh really? i downloaded it from the website and it works fine for me...hmm:/
<kanon-mat> Bauldrick, how's it going?
<drbobb> well I'm using the distro version and it doesn't work too well
<ati> hello
<ati> im totally new here
<W4gn3r> audio = amarok !  video = SMPlayer
<kanon-mat> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ati> firstly im sorry for my poor english
<drbobb> I guess there must be a PPA of amarok2.1 beta?
<W4gn3r> "ati", suggestive nickname =)
<ati> :)
<Bauldrick_> kanon-mat: nope i get total 0 --- scd0 -> /dev/scd0. is it using wrong device? where do i change it in kscd - options gives me option to eject cd when finished, thats all!!
<W4gn3r> drbobb: yes there is, and for amarok 1.4 too
<ati> i would like to ask a question
<ati> :
<W4gn3r> for the beta, look for project-neon
<kanon-mat> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kanon-mat> your allowed to ask, ati. you dont need permission :)
<ati> how can i organize icons on the panel in quicklaunch into multiple rows?
<W4gn3r> drbobb: https://edge.launchpad.net/~bogdanb/+archive/ppa amarok 1.4
<ati> i have 9.04
<kanon-mat> rightclick on the quicklaunch and set maximum rows, ati
<kanon-mat> quicklaunch settings > general
<W4gn3r> drbobb: http://amarok.kde.org/en/node/482 the beta
<kanon-mat> Bauldrick_: do you have mplayer installed?
<W4gn3r> the quicklaunch panel could be better, it could show the name like quicklaunch on windows
<Bauldrick_> no - i'll install it - why does it say i quit^^^ ?!!
<kanon-mat> i dont know if you can play an audio cd without mounting it and not having an audio cable
<ati> kanon-mat, yeah, i did it but nothing happened. i had set number of visible icons to 4 and maximum rows to 2.
<drbobb> W4gn3r: thx
<Bauldrick_> eh? it gets mounted
<kanon-mat> maybe you can play audio cd like that
<kanon-mat> ok
<W4gn3r> ati: all icons are being shown or just some of them and an arrow?
<ati> all. i hav only 3 on it now
<Bauldrick_> i never had problem pre jaunty though you see :(
<ati> e
<kanon-mat> it is possible to play media without mounting it
<W4gn3r> ati: there is your problem, the icons will be arranged only if you have more then 4 icons (I think)
<kanon-mat> [00:25] <Bauldrick_> no - i'll install it - why does it say i quit^^^ ?!! I had quassel quit on me a couple of times
<kanon-mat> oh, sorry, bad quoting
<W4gn3r> ati: try to decrease the number of visible icons
<W4gn3r> ati: or increase the number of icons
<Dragnslcr> ati- what are your numbers for visible icons and maximum rows?
<W4gn3r> Dragnslcr: <ati> kanon-mat, yeah, i did it but nothing happened. i had set number of visible icons to 4 and maximum rows to 2.
<kanon-mat> anyway, mplayer cdda:// or vlc cdda:// should produce sound
<ati> i had to increase the height of the panel
<ati> now 3 icons from 5 are smaller and the are in two rows
<drbobb> hmm looks like the beta amarok requires mysql?
<kanon-mat> vlc cdda:// actually works better for me :)
<Dragnslcr> ati- yeah, the icon size gets a little weird until you restart plasma
<ati> another solution? because now the panel is too high on my 1280x800 laptop
<kanon-mat> drbobb:  is it the same dialog that you get when you first start the regular amarok2
<lovre> hi all
<iivv> how can i get my font rendering to be less blurry?
<drbobb> kanon-mat: uh no, I haven't installed it yet, but it's suggested by the fact that the package files have `mysql' in their filenames
<lovre> my kubuntu has gotter quite slower past few days. Everything takes much time to open, etc. Can i examine this problem in any way?
<iivv> lovre: have you tried top?
<lovre> iivv: ok, what can i find out from the output?
<lovre> iivv: kwin is taking 14% of CPU
<lovre> iivv: isnt that much?
<kanon-mat> drbobb: i remember that when i started amarok i could choose between the default sqlite, mysql or postgresk IIRC
<ati> hey, i made it. it takes a long time but i did it =)
<iivv> lovre: Xorg takes 10 - 20 of my cpu but i'm running smoothly actually
<drbobb> right, that was the case in all versions I used
<W4gn3r> drbobb: I've just installed it here, no problem at all
<W4gn3r> just apt-get install amarok-nightly
<drbobb> W4gn3r: ok
<lovre> iivv: xorg takes 1% of my CPU according to top.
<lovre> iivv: shouldnt that be too low according to yours? maybe top is wrong?
<lovre> iivv: i dont know...
<iivv> kwin takes <10 % on mine. i don't really know what could be the problem
<iivv> what video card do you have?
<lovre> iivv: nvidia 7900GS (PCIe)
<iivv> lovre: oh. i experienced similar problems, but it was due to a known intel driver issue
<lovre> iivv: you have the similar card?
<lovre> iivv: can it be fixed?
<iivv> lovre: no, i have intel 945 integrated graphics. but i am sure something can be done about your problem
<iivv> does disabling desktop effects help?
<lovre> iivv: its lowers kwin cpu usage to 1%
<lovre> iivv: i didnt test it for longer time thou
<lovre> iivv: but on a short  look, i think thing are faster. This really shouldnt happen since my CPu and GPU are faster then kwin would ever need.
<iivv> lovre: agreed. it could be a driver issure... see what google can tell you
<lovre> iivv: ok ill try. thank you for your time
<lovre> i currently have installed driver version 180. Not sure whats the latest...
#kubuntu 2009-05-28
<Bauldrick_> so far vlc is the only media player i can get to play audio cd's :(
<ActionParsnip> Bauldrick_: does kscd not fly?
<ActionParsnip> !info kscd
<ubottu> kscd (source: kdemultimedia): audio CD player for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 428 kB, installed size 1596 kB
<Bauldrick_> ActionParsnip: i put disk in - ask to play it with kscd - kscd starts but does nothing. as if it can't see device
<Bauldrick_> /media/cdrom0 is linked to /dev/scd0 which is linked to /dev/sr0 (the device i guess
<ActionParsnip> Bauldrick_: is there an option in kscd to set the cd device?
<Bauldrick_> ActionParsnip: no - the only option is to eject cd when finished!!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> Bauldrick_: does it have a man page?
<ActionParsnip> Bauldrick_: what app would you like to play cds in?
<Bauldrick_> i'd like to put a cd in the tray and it play, so kscd - do you think it's the symlinks? why does it goto /dev/scd0 and that link to /ev/sr0
<kingjere> Bauldrick_: Your problem rings a bell. Try tail -f /var/log/messages in a terminal then play a cd
<ActionParsnip> Bauldrick_: /dev/scd0: symbolic link to `sr0'
<ActionParsnip> Bauldrick_: is the optical drive a sata drive?
<ActionParsnip> or is it pata?
<Bauldrick_> ActionParsnip: sata - played a cd after 'tail' - __ratelimit: 8 callbacks suppressed
<Bauldrick_> ^^ in vlc ofcourse
<ActionParsnip> Bauldrick_: thought so: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdemultimedia/+bug/355581
<Bauldrick_> ActionParsnip: cheers, i'll look through that link on buttom bug page
<Bauldrick_> ActionParsnip: simple, or not! (for me atleast) kscd looking for /dev/cdrom. but that wasn't there, only cdrom2 was, so ln -s cdrom2 cdrom, it works!
<ActionParsnip> Bauldrick_: sweet move bro
<miyavi> Does anyone know how to speed up the key repeat and shorten the repeat delay?
<JontheEchidna> miyavi: in System Settings, go to the Keyboard and Mouse section
<JontheEchidna> on the first page there should be rate and delay settings
<miyavi> I must be blind, because I checked there twice
<JontheEchidna> hmm... maybe it's because I'm running KDE 4.3 beta
<miyavi> That might do it
<miyavi> I'm on the stable one
<drbobb> JontheEchidna: nope no such thing there
<drbobb> well not in the standard jaunty version
<JontheEchidna> This is what it looks like in 4.3: http://imagebin.ca/view/iOJhIjv.html
<drbobb> miyavi: xset can do that
<miyavi> JontheEchidna: http://i41.tinypic.com/zmyviu.jpg This is what I've got
<JontheEchidna> yeah, must be new in 4.3 :(
<miyavi> Son of a-
<JontheEchidna> oh, wait
<JontheEchidna> wait wait wait
<JontheEchidna> it could be bug 362978
<JontheEchidna> grr, no ubottu
<JontheEchidna> https://launchpad.net/bugs/362978
<miyavi> Oh great... Well to fill you in more, I was using gnome first. Then I sudo apt-get'd KDE
<kanon-mat> hehe, my desktop environment just disappeared, looks like openbox on a black background
<miyavi> You need help with that? o.o
<drbobb> miyavi: xset r rate N M
<drbobb> N is the delay in milisecs, M the rate of repeats per sec
<kanon-mat> not right now, but it will probably happen again
<kanon-mat> kwin is running
<sylvanus_> hello
<kanon-mat> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<miyavi> Thanks drbobb, now to mess with it
<sylvanus_> Can anyone teach me to use my new webcan?
<miyavi> sylvanus_ what do you want to do exactly?
<deco> just installed kde 4 on my ubuntu system , wow i must say they really improved it! it's so awesome now
<sylvanus_> well aren't supposed be able to be viewed or view others if they have a web cam?
<phylon_> when i run vmware I get this error /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libgcc_s.so.1/libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_3.4' not found (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)
<miyavi>  Well, with a webcam you can take pictures, record video, or stream over the internet
<sylvanus_> How would I stream over the internet?
<deco> phylon_, install gcc
<miyavi> Programs like Ekiga, or skype. Websites like Stickam?
<sylvanus_> ok so i just go to that site then what?
<phylon_> fixed it
<phylon_> sudo cp /lib/libgcc_s.so.1 /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libgcc_s.so.1/
<phylon_> thanks
<miyavi> Well, it depends what you wanna do really
<deco> phylon_, cool
<sylvanus_> like what can i do? new to all this
<W4gn3r> talking about webcam, is there any software that can record my desktop AND my webcam (like some screencasts over the web)?
<miyavi> Why did you get a webcam in the first place?
<sylvanus_> so I could maybe make some friends and connect with people
<miyavi> You'll probably wanna head over to stickam.com then
<miyavi> It's a site like myspace/facebook, where you set up a chatroom of sorts
<miyavi> and random people can join
<sylvanus_> is it safe to use a webcam is there anything I should know?
<miyavi> Uh, there's a rare occasion that someone could hack your PC and look at your webcam
<miyavi> So if you're paranoid, turn it to a wall when you're not using it
<deco> sylvanus_, don't  do anything naughty with ;-)
<sylvanus_> why wheres the fun in that?
<deco> is torvalds still using gnome? because i find the latest kde4 good for daily use
<sylvanus_> can I use it with an instant messenger service?
<deco> sylvanus_, you can use it with any im that supports web cams
<a_> hi...  i cant isntall backtrack in packard bel mh 35. it is freezzing.can anyone helps me
<sylvanus_> ok let me go to stickam and try it there?
<miyavi> Sure thing?
<sylvanus_> seeya thanks!
<miyavi> a_ what are the specs of your PC?
<miyavi> Also, backtrack isn't so much supposed to be an OS as it is a LiveCD, since some of the programs are geared to physical access
<a_> intel dual core inside 1.4,  1gb ram,253 video card
<miyavi> I don't see why you can't install it
<a_> and when i try to start live cd ,first it opens but in some minutes it is frezzing...before i am starting live cd i havte to start ubuntu and restart my pc
<a_> else live cd doesnt work
<miyavi> Well, there's some special way do install two linux distros, because they'll both come with grub
<miyavi> You'd probably wanna go to a backtrack IRC or a forum
<a_> thank u for your information miyavi
<miyavi> Sorry I couldn't help you dude
<miyavi> Does anyone know the name of that Python irc bot?
<miyavi> Nevermind, I remember it. Phenny
<BoostedR36MK3> my wireless card shows as eth1 and when using iwlist eth1 scan it tells me that eth1   interface does not support scanning
<BoostedR36MK3> anyone know why it does this
<pbc> ftp://dygod4:dygod4@d090.dygod.cn:2088/%5B%E7%94%B5%E5%BD%B1%E5%A4%A9%E5%A0%82www.dygod.cn%5D%E6%88%91%E7%88%B1%E9%BB%91%E6%B6%A9%E4%BC%9A090526.rmvb
<bdizzle> hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me diagnose a very annoying problem of 9.04 freezing up every 10 to 15 minutes on me
<super-captain-re> im quite the noob when it comes to linux, could someone perhaps give me a pointer as to how to run an update when i do the update in a terminal and it says to run the update to fix the issues
<bdizzle> super-captain-re: sudo apt-get update
<super-captain-re> yeah but then it says you might want to run the update to fix the problems
<super-captain-re> i did it again, and it said the same thing
<bdizzle> hmm
<bdizzle> I dunno then
<snarkster1> what else does it show on the screen
<super-captain-re> W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<super-captain-re> thats what it says
<snarkster1> then do a google on pgp key ubuntu
<snarkster> super-captain-re: did you get any information
<super-captain-re> so i will make my own key?
<snarkster> no
<wirechief> super-captain-re:  try this : sudo dpkg --remove --force-depends bar
<snarkster> did you google what i said to google
<super-captain-re> yes i did google it... what i found mentions making a key
<wirechief> super-captain-re:  sudo apt-get -f install
<super-captain-re> hmmm well i did the apt-get, and i know i needed an update...
<super-captain-re> i haven't updated in i don't know how long
<wirechief> super-captain-re: sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<super-captain-re> ah thank you
<super-captain-re> ill be sure to remember that
<wirechief> do those three things, you will see stuff that needs to be forced just change force-depends bar  to packagename
<wirechief> takes a while sometimes but eventually youll work the bad out.
<wirechief> just keep repeating it. till its fixed
<super-captain-re> it appears to have handled everything i think
<wirechief> save the steps for the next time :)
<SCR> hmmm... i will
<SCR> thanks for the help
 * wirechief goes back to bug killing bye
<SCR> lol bye
<Jckl> anyone know how to install a usb to serial cable. When i plug it in it shows a high speed usb device was connected in dmesg but does not link it to ttyusb*
<Jckl> how do i find the vender and pid of my serial>usb cable
<pubuntu> Hello ppl
<pubuntu> where is a good place to learn linux command? any link?
<Jckl> what command
<pubuntu> any command
<pubuntu> I am new to linux
<iivv> how do i fix the font rendering in kubuntu?
<Jckl> none of my usb devices will work
<slacker> what kind of USB devices?
<ign0ramus> iivv, do you have "msttcorefonts" installed?
<Jckl> usb stick nor keyboard nor usb serial
<iivv> ign0ramus: yeah, and those fonts all work (i'm using consolas right now), but the default anti-aliasing is too fuzzy
<iivv> but when i turn it off, everything's too jagged
<ign0ramus> iivv, then you can adjust anti-aliasing in System Settings > Appearance
<slacker> are you using a PS2 keybaord
<ign0ramus> iivv, > Fonts
<Jckl> i was tring to get my usb to serial converter to work which it did work before upgrading to 9.04
<iivv> ign0ramus: i have, and while that does tweak things a bit, its still too fuzzy. so i tweaked .fonts.conf and now some fonts are a bit spaced out
<Jckl> the keyboard is a usb wireless keyboard i connected to test it
<slacker> not sure about the serial adapter, never used one
<ign0ramus> iivv, you should be able to restore your config... if you've edited the file, there should be a .bak file created
<slacker> what about the USB stick?
<Jckl> doesnt work either
<Jckl> dmesg shows usb devices but is not linking them to ttyusb*
<iivv> thanks ign0ramus. ctrl alt backspace awaaay
 * ign0ramus waves goodbye
<slacker> not even listed device notifer?
<Jckl> not that i seen
<Jckl> lsusb shows nothing different after plugging it in
<Jckl> either
<slacker> does lsusb at least list the USB hubs?
<Jckl> yes
<Jckl> thats all it lists
<Barridus> it lists more than that on my pc
<Jckl> it should list the devices connected to but mine is broke
<Barridus> i dunno what all it would list if my power wasn't out (thus my powered usb hub is off), but it lists the integrated webcam and what i assume is the mouse
<Barridus> does anyone here use Kopete?
<iivv> how can i write an exception for a font in .fonts.conf? i don't want anti aliasing at all on certain microsoft fonts
<Jckl> slacker: anymore ideas?
<kurumin> comofaço para instalar uma webcam no linux?
<kurumin> name dudu
<Guest35455> what is this?
<brujula__> Jelow.
<Jckl> dmesg shows usb devices but is not linking them to ttyusb* Any ideas?
<Guest35455> is this a chat?
<Jckl> can ANYONE help me with my usb problem
<iivv> can anyone help me install jack
<iivv> apt-get says i have broken packages
<iivv> (can't install python-cddb)
<Lillymon> Has anyone else had a problem in Kuickshow on Kubuntu Jaunty where 'Thumbnail Preview' no longer works?
<B0BBY> Hello People.
<B0BBY> Is there a way to kick of the Kubuntu install from inside another distro?
<edgar> alguien vivo por aki??
<Jckl> anyone know why i cant accees network manager? it shows installed in my package manager
<jose> Hello... I have a questions ... I installed Ubuntu 9.04 x64 and I'mt trying to install amsn and its giving me an error can somebody help me please? thanks :)
<alakhia> jose: amsn?
<BoostedR36MK3> my network management is not working
<BoostedR36MK3> also my wireless shows up as eth1?
<alakhia> BoostedR36MK3:  i suppose you already tried the settings?
<BoostedR36MK3> if i set the wired connection in a terminal i can get it to connect
<BoostedR36MK3> but i cant get network management to do anything with it
<BoostedR36MK3> ande for the wireless i cant scan for networks at all
<alakhia> i don't think i'll be of much help ... last time i had problems i hacked my /etc/rc.local to get it to work
<BoostedR36MK3> what did you do to it
<alakhia> i added: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<alakhia> basically, i restarted networking after logging on
<alakhia> that somehow got things working
<alakhia> i also had to restart networking after a suspend
<BoostedR36MK3> hm
<alakhia> so i also added the same command in /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<BoostedR36MK3> sudo iwlist eth1 scan works
<BoostedR36MK3> so now i just need to figure out what is wrong with network management
<alakhia> i bypassed network manager all together
<alakhia> however, after upgrading to 9.04, things are working better
<alakhia> no need for such ugly hacks on my laptop at least
<carolija> mornin here too all
<BoostedR36MK3> upgrading to 9.04 broke a lot of my stuff
<BoostedR36MK3> this is the last thing i need to fix
<BoostedR36MK3> took me all day to get my usb to work again and i dont even know exactly how i fixed it
<alakhia> did you do a fresh install or upgrade?
<BoostedR36MK3> upgrade
<jose> can anyone help me to install amsn on ubuntu x64 9.04 please?
<jose> Im new lol
<alakhia> what is amsn?
<jose> its a msn client
<BoostedR36MK3> jose: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install amsn
<jose> BoostedR36MK3 thank you it worked
<alakhia> you might try a live cd of 9.04 and see if your networking is better? I found that upgrades sometimes mess things up
<alakhia> if the live cd is better, you might wish to do a clean install
<BoostedR36MK3> maybe i probably should have reinstalled it lol.. i had no panels in kde or nothing after the upgrade
<alakhia> that sounds bad
<BoostedR36MK3> last thing to fix that i know of is this network manager
<BoostedR36MK3> funny thing is i have non of the problems others are
<BoostedR36MK3> my flash and my sound all work fine
<alakhia> you can also try to create a new user and see if that works better ...
<jose> I have a question I was following some steps to install beryl and compiz fusion but I dont know what I did and "Beryl settings manager" is not opening ..
<alakhia> it will have a clean .kde dir
<BoostedR36MK3> i tried a new kde dir ;)
<BoostedR36MK3> renamed the current and did a relogin
<BoostedR36MK3> that will create a new one
<alakhia> yeah ...
<BoostedR36MK3> but didnt solve anything.. i had to manually add the panel and widgets
<BoostedR36MK3> jose: its something like odccm
<jose> I have a question I was following some steps to install beryl and compiz fusion but I dont know what I did and "Beryl settings manager" is not opening .. can someone help please? thanks :)
<alakhia> that's strange ... i didn't have such problems
<BoostedR36MK3> or something
<jose> what is that Boosted ?
<BoostedR36MK3> i installed it back on like 7.04 or whatever version that was
<BoostedR36MK3> that is to open the manager
<jose> oh
<jose> so I can't install it on 9.04 ?
<BoostedR36MK3> not sure
<BoostedR36MK3> i havnt tried it
<jose> :/
<BoostedR36MK3> it used a lot of resources when i had it running
<jose> :/
<alakhia> kwin is better in 4.2 in my opinion
<BoostedR36MK3> i like kde 4.2 much better than kde3 even broken lol
<Jocker> hi
<Jocker> who can help me with installation of LAMP?
<alakhia> !lamp to Jocker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lamp to Jocker
<alakhia> !LAMP
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jose> anyone knows how to install flash player for x64
<jose> ?
<Jocker> everybody Thanks
<kyle__> Hey guys, Does any one know how I can rip my audio disk directly in to MP3s? cant see any option in k3b to do this
<jose> hey anybody knows when I type su
<jose> it appears this after i type my pass
<jose> su: Authentication failure
<jose> anybody knows why?
<jose> su: Authentication failure
<jose> how can I fix that ?
<jose> please help
<jose> :<
<BoostedR36MK3> are you typing your root password
<jose> yes
<jose> but is not working
<jose> I remember long time ago I had the same issue and someone here told me to do
<jose> su -u or something like that
<jose> and it fixed
<jose> but I ask first before mess with this
<BoostedR36MK3> su -l root  ?
<jose> I dont remember should I do that?
<jose> to make it work?
<BoostedR36MK3> you can try it
<BoostedR36MK3> there is no -u that i know of
<jose> su: Authentication failure
<jose> :/
<BoostedR36MK3> what do you need su for
<jose> Im trying to update java
<BoostedR36MK3> you can use sudo command
<jose> with the current version :S
<BoostedR36MK3> sudo apt-get update
<alakhia> make sure you type your own password, not root's
<jose> so everything I install I have to do
<jose> sudo apt-get update
<jose> for everything right?
<BoostedR36MK3> sudo apt-get update should update all avail
<jose> oh great
<alakhia> you can also use sudo to set root password
<alakhia> i think
<jose> really ty for helping me :p
<jose> i have only 1 password
<jose> the root one
<BoostedR36MK3> might be easier for you to use a package manager
<jose> how is that?
<BoostedR36MK3> no need to type commands
<jose> oh thats going to be great
<jose> look
<alakhia> jose: you actually have 2 users so their passwords can be different
<jose> java still needs to be updated
<jose> Version 6 Update 13
<jose> Oops! You don't have the recommended Java installed.
<jose> Your Java version is 1.6.0_0. Please click the button below to get the recommended Java for your computer.
<alakhia> the 2 users are: you and root
<jose> Correct
<jose> me and root but only putting sudo works
<alakhia> so, the two users do not have to be using the same password
<jose> if I put su following the instruction from java website
<jose> is not working
<alakhia> sudo asks for your password, su asks for the root password
<BoostedR36MK3> try sudo synaptic
<jose> great
<jose> package manager
<jose> :)
<alakhia> good call, BoostedR36MK3
<BoostedR36MK3> now in the list you can right click and choose what you want to do
<kyle__> does any one know how to rip to MP3s from an audio cd
<iivv> kyle__:http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase-runtime/userguide/audio-cd.html
<kyle__> iivv: thank you
<iivv> kyle__: np, hope it works
<undesigned> anyone know anything about lirc?
<serpico> hi
<serpico> there is a widjet to change user session fastly?
<eeos> anyone out there who has a nice script for recursively visiting all subdirectories of a directory and executing a command?
<svenxy> find . -type d -exec do_something_with {} \;
<eeos> svenxy: thanks a lot .... I forgot about it, was using bash script! :D
<serpico> glpiana: è il linguaggio con cui si creano i filmati flash
<serpico> there is a widjet to change user session fastly?
<svenxy> serpico - in KDE or GNOME?
<eeos> serpico: switch user
<serpico> svenxy: kde
<eeos> serpico: switch user, in menu leave
<serpico> eeos: yes but i need a widjet in desktop
<svenxy> eeos - yep, that not fast enough? then ctrl-alt-<f9> (or <f7> or wherever the other session is running
<svenxy> serpico - why? GUI-dependent?
<serpico> svenxy my dad is a gui-dependent :D
<svenxy> serpico - OK, agreed, that is a prob
<serpico> hehehe
<Mamarok> serpico: make a desktop icon and associate a shortcut to it?
<serpico> mamarok: it's a good idea
<serpico> mamarok: but can i make this?
<Mamarok> serpico: of course, it will not look as shiny as a widget, but still can work
<Mamarok> serpico: did you check on kde-look.org if there is no widget yet?
<serpico> mamarok yes i've checked but i don't see any widjet
<serpico> widget*
<Mamarok> serpico: I mean on the website itself? maybe check also kde-apps.org
<serpico> mamarok i'm going to see kge-apps.org
<serpico> mamarok: there aren't
<Mamarok> serpico: kde.apps.org
<serpico> :(
<Peace-> Hi guyrs
<Peace-> -.-''
<Peace-> guys
<serpico> mamarok kde.apps.org don't find them
<Mamarok> serpico: actually, what is not GUI enough in clicking on the menu and go to switch user?
<serpico> mamarok...i don't know...my dad don't like it...bah...
<eeos> I have a difficulty: since upgrading to 904, I cannot restart the Xserver using ctrl + alt + backspace anymore. Why? Anyone else experiencing the same?
<Mamarok> serpico: well, he might get used to it if he tries a few times? Once a second user is loaded it's quite easy to use the shortcut, and that's should be possible to associate to a desktop icon
<Mamarok> eeos: that has been disabled on purpose
<Mamarok> eeos: as it's not a recommended behaviour, normally one should log out
<eeos> Mamarok: when the system freezes, or the graphic card driver misbehaves, it is really useful
<eeos> Mamarok: how do we reactivate it?
<Mamarok> eeos: you can reactivate it though, you need to install a package, let me get it for you
<Mamarok> eeos: install dontzap
<Mamarok> !info dontzap
<ubottu> dontzap (source: dontzap): Command line tool to set the DontZap option in xorg.conf. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.2 (jaunty), package size 6 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Mamarok> eeos: you can also use AltGr+SysRq+k
<Mamarok> which is the recommende method, as it will save the session
<Mamarok> Alt+Ctrl+Backspace doesn't
<mari32xa> ciao
<eeos> Mamarok: thanks for the last suggestion, it sounds very interesting .... do you knw what variables are saved within the session?
<Mamarok> eeos: not by heart, no, but killing it the old way saves nothing
<Mamarok> ...too late :(
<eeos> Mamarok: sorry, I lost the key combination you gave me to restart the Xserver saving the session ....
<Mamarok> eeos: AltGr+SysRq+k
<Mamarok> killing X the other way round doesn't save anything at all
<eeos> Mamarok: what variables are saved when you kill using this method?
<{DC}Ken> morning,   I'm having a problem with the new upgrade.   I've got the intel 845G video chip and I've tried F4 to disable the graphics but it still loads compiz fusion.   It hangs on the desktop within a few seconds of boot up
<Mamarok> eeos: I don't know by heart, sry, but that's certainly documented somewhere in a manpage
<Mamarok> {DC}Ken: you most likely have hit a bug then, as there are problems with that intel card
<Mamarok> {DC}Ken: also, you should not have compik fusion installed, as Kwin uses it's own desktop effects
<Mamarok> compiz* even
<{DC}Ken> ok
<{DC}Ken> I installed it on an earlier verzion
<{DC}Ken> version*
<{DC}Ken> Is there a way to uninstall it through the recovery?
<ola222> hi
<Mamarok> !info compiz
<ubottu> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.8.2-0ubuntu8 (jaunty), package size 37 kB, installed size 72 kB
<Mamarok> {DC}Ken: you can uninistall it with sudo apt-get rempve compiz
<{DC}Ken> ok
<Mamarok> remove*
<{DC}Ken> ty I'll give that a try
<Mamarok> {DC}Ken: mind the typo
<{DC}Ken> np  I have that problem too
<Mamarok> {DC}Ken: its sudo apt-get remove compiz
<Mamarok> :)
<{DC}Ken> what server is this so I can get back here easier than chasing down the help page
<Mamarok> {DC}Ken: server?
<{DC}Ken> irc server
<Mamarok> {DC}Ken: oh, you mean this channel? its on irc.freenode.net
<{DC}Ken> ok ty
<Mamarok> {DC}Ken: but if you have a Kubuntu installed this channel is already set to default on Quassel
<Mamarok> Quassel= IRC client
<{DC}Ken> thats if I can get into kubuntu lol
<{DC}Ken> a bunch of us use afternet for some gaming and i have it saved on the windows side
<{DC}Ken> thats why I have the {DC} tag infront of my handle
<Mamarok> {DC}Ken: well, there is another possibility to disable the desktop effects altogether:
<{DC}Ken> oh?
<Mamarok> {DC}Ken: you can edit the following file (when not logged into KDE that is, so you might have to start in the recovery mode
<Mamarok> ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<Mamarok> in the upper part there is a section called compositing
<Mamarok> where you can put 'enabled' to false instead of true
<Mamarok> {DC}Ken: does this help you?
<{DC}Ken> ok ty I'll give that a try first and see what happens
<{DC}Ken> have a great day/evening and thanks again
<{DC}Ken> I'll let you know if it did help as I have it installed on this machine under a dual boot
<eeos> does anyone know how to change the color of the panel in kde 4.2.3?
<Zorael> Why is it Krfb uses about as much cpu when inactive (merely humming in the background) as x11vnc does with a client connected?
<Zorael> more, even
<{DC}Ken> 1 more quick question
<{DC}Ken> is there a login and password for a different admin account in recovery?
<{DC}Ken> Mamarok:  when I tried the ~/,kde/share/config/kwinrc    it said permission denied
<Mamarok> {DC}Ken: it's just a plain text file you can open with any editor, and the user has rights on it as it is in his user space
<Mamarok> {DC}Ken: beware though, if you edit it with your admin rights which is default when you login in recovery mode
<{DC}Ken> ok I tried logging in in recovery and it logged me in but I still didn't have permission
<Mamarok> {DC}Ken: you have to change the ownership back to the user after that
<Mamarok> {DC}Ken: you don't have to log in at all, starting in recovery mode gives you sudo rights by default
<{DC}Ken> ok
<Mamarok> and the default editors around are either vi or nano AFAIR
<{DC}Ken> I tried the sudo apt-get remove compiz    but it said file was not found and 0 removed
<{DC}Ken> but as soon as I tried to go to the desktop it shows the compiz fusion splash screen
<{DC}Ken> ok
<kaddi_> how can I enter a folder whose name begins with a $ in shell?
<Mamarok> kaddi_: you can't, the $ is not an allowed sign in file or folder names
<Mamarok> as it is used for environment variables
<desu> kaddi_: cd \$foo
<makdaknife> escape the $ with a backslash
<Mamarok> still not allowed, you really should avoid that sign in names
<makdaknife> Mamarok: it is allowed... I just tested it
<makdaknife> Mamarok: not ideal... but it works
<Mamarok> makdaknife: well, it shouldn't then
<desu> technically, you can have ANYTHING except '/' in file names
<desu> linux and most of the filesystems allow everything except '/'
<desu> *linux kernel
<kaddi_> desu that doesn't work in my case... :/
<desu> kaddi_: you're doing it wrong
<desu> kaddi_: what error are you getting?
<Mamarok> well, it still is a reserved character and therefore it should not be used in file or folder names, escaping it is in XML or LaTeX or scripts
<kaddi_> my bad... desu,wrong tab... :/
<desu> Mamarok: well, the OS allows it, the filesystem allows, most of the apps allow it...
<desu> those apps which do not, need to be fixed
<kaddi_> Mamarok, tell that to Microsoft :p I'm lurking in my windows-wastebin ;)
<Mamarok> desu: this doesn't change the fact it is a reserved character, so allowing it is not a good idea IMHO
<desu> Mamarok: reserved character or not, it is still allowed... neither the OS nor the FS care which shell you're using and whether you need to espace that character :P
<desu> *escape
<Mamarok> check your linux books, guys: http://tinyurl.com/rescharacters
<kaddi_> autocomplete won't work on \$RECYCLE.BIN though, it only offers the variables. Which is why I thought that backslash didn't work
<Mamarok> kaddi_: yes, I know, Windows allows a lot of stuff that shouldn't be *sigh*
<desu> Mamarok: neither the OS nor the FS care which characters your shell considers "reserved".
<kaddi_> In fairness: they don't use $ for their variables either, so I suppose they didn't really see a problem in allowing them... I've never tried to name a file %comspec% or similar on Windows ... should be fun though :D
<desu> so, yeah, they're perfectly legal and perfectly normal.
<makdaknife> Mamarok: I just read through the chapter in your link to the Linux cookbook... there is nothing there to say that these characters are illegal, only that they are reserved and if you want to usethem they need to be quoted or escaped... our advice to kaddi was to escape the dollar sign, which is exactly what the linux cookbook tells you todo
<Mamarok> makdaknife: well, bad wording on my side, but reserved means they should not be used elsewhere
<Mamarok> especially if one wants to use a script that points to filenales or folders, it makes your work more compilcated and error prone
<Mamarok> so unless you really have to, I would suggest not to use it, the alphanumeric character set is wide enough for folders and filenames
<makdaknife> Mamarok: point taken... generally I avoid even using spaces in filenames etc... but that's because I'm a lazy coder... unfortunately if you want to script anything that is beyond the scope of your own usage and conventions, you need to accept that some people just do stupid things because those things are still permitted...
<cuznt> i am runnign in gnome right now but i have kde 4.2.2 and when i start my keyboard ceases to work
<yaa_> kde musdie
<Mamarok> cuznt: are you running 9.04
<Mamarok> ?
<Mamarok> yaa_: do you have a question?
<yaa_> mama hi)
<Mamarok> yaa_: hi, do you have a question?
<yaa_> no no thanx
<Mamarok> !chat | yaa_
<ubottu> yaa_: Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<Mamarok> hm, taht was the wrong one...
<Mamarok> !ot | yaa_
<ubottu> yaa_: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Mamarok> here you go
<yaa_> )) i know
<Mamarok> cuznt: still need help?
<ahmed> how i check if samba start  at   startup or not? because everytime i start my pc i have to tun sudo \etc\init.d\samba restart if i didnt run it i got error permission when i open share on xp
<Mamarok> ahmed: you can add it to the autostart in systemsettings -> advanced Tab -> autostart
<desu> ahmed: sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/samba /etc/rc2.d/S99samba
<desu> -.- Mamarok beat me to it
<ahmed> Mamarok:  u told me befor but it didnt work
<desu> ahah!
<desu> ahmed: sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/samba /etc/rc2.d/S99samba
<desu> wait wut
<Mamarok> desu: point taken :)
<desu> why didn't it work?
<ahmed> desu: what it do?
<ahmed> no i tried to add to autostart and didnt work i didnt try ur command]
<desu> ahmed: it symlinks samba startup script to the runlevel 2 RC directory telling it to start after every other service has started
<ahmed> ok i'll try it and tell u now
<desu> btw, what error did you get with Mamarok's method?
<Mamarok> desu: btw, this is not a competition :)
<desu> >.>
<desu> <.<
 * desu never took this as a competition >.>
<desu> i was just wondering why your method doesn't work >.>
<desu> since technically it should <.<
<Mamarok> depends on what runlevel you add it, since you can choose those in autostart
<ahmed> i didnt get errors but when i restart i try to open shares on xp pc i get permission error so i had to run sudo \ets\init.d\samba restart to make share allowed on xp
<desu> ah...
<desu> ahmed: did you modify the samba config in any way?
<desu> ahmed: also, linux uses forward slashes, not back slashes >.>
<ahmed> desu: yes i did
<ahmed> sorry i misstyped
<ahmed> desu: i run  sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/samba /etc/rc2.d/S99samba in konsol do i have todo something else?
<desu> ah, then, of course, you'll have to reload the config/restart it
<desu> ahmed: actually, just rm /etc/rc2.d/S99samba
<desu> you WILL have to restart it every time you modify the config
<ahmed> desu: ok iremoved it what i have 2do  now
<desu> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<ahmed> anything else?
<desu> nope
<ahmed> ok if i restart kubuntu do i have to run sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<desu> hmm...
<desu> ahmed: do this: ls /etc/rc2.d/*samba
<ahmed> i got /etc/rc2.d/S20samba
<desu> then no, you wont have to do that.
<desu> (as i suspected)
<desu> but every time you modify the config file, you will have to do that
<bewofthe> yes i do
<ahmed> ok let me try i'll restart and try and i'll tell u ok
<bewofthe> rain and a fuse blew
<desu> bewofthe!!
 * desu huggles
<bewofthe> my keyboard works to sign into kde 4.2.2 but then stops working.
<bewofthe> im in gnome ait
<bewofthe> as i type
 * bewofthe hugs freeware
<desu> bewofthe: go to system settings, enable sticky keys and slow keys, apply, disable sticky keys and slow keys, apply.
<bewofthe> ok
<desu> (in kde)
 * desu huggles bewofthe 
<bewofthe> ah
<bewofthe> ty
<MushroomKingdom> Hello, and good morning. I reinstalled Kubuntu and I'm having some troubles. I basically can't find repositories in konsole for anything.
<desu> MushroomKingdom: they aren't there in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<MushroomKingdom> I have that file, but my Konsole wont allow me to find any
<desu> ?
<desu> what do you mean?
<MushroomKingdom> sudo aptitude search [] doesn't work
<MushroomKingdom> I can't find firefox, irssi,
<desu> MushroomKingdom: did you run sudo apt-get update first?
<MushroomKingdom> Hm, that may be it
<ahmed> desu: it didnt work
<Pici> You don't need sudo to search either.
<MushroomKingdom> Pici: I've always got a warning message when searching without sudo
<desu> ahmed: do this: runlevel
<desu> MushroomKingdom: apt-get search foo
<MushroomKingdom> desu: Thanks I think it worked. I'll find out right away
<Pici> apt-cache search
<Pici> or aptitude search.  there is no apt-get search funtion
<desu> ah, yeah, apt-cache
<desu> sorry
<MushroomKingdom> 90% on updates
<ahmed> <desu: N 2
<desu> ahmed: /etc/init.d/samba status
<MushroomKingdom> yay, thanks that worked.
<ahmed> desu: * nmbd is running
<ahmed>  * smbd is running
<desu> ahmed: what seems to be the problem?
<desu> ahmed: how exactly does it "not work"?
<ahmed> the problem is  on xp i try to open share i type my ip \\192.168.1.2 i get windows cannt find \\192.168.1.2 if i run sudo \etc\init.d\samba restart it work fine it happen everytime i shutdown kubuntu or restart it
<desu> ahmed: once again, linux uses FORWARD slashes, not backward slashes.
<desu> ahmed: anyway, what's the exact output of the restart?
<ahmed> ok sorry again
<ahmed> * Stopping Samba daemons                                                [ OK ]
<ahmed>  * Starting Samba daemons                                                [ OK ]
<desu> hmm...
<ahmed> after that everything work fine but if i restart the problen comes again
<desu> and does it work now?
<desu> hmm...
<desu> anything else you do?
<ahmed> it worked now after i restart samba
<desu> hmm...
<desu> do this
<bewofthe> i could not find the stickey keys setting
<desu> stop samba
<desu> and then start it
<desu> instead of just restarting
<desu> bewofthe: settings -> system settings -> accessibility
<desu> bewofthe: then modifier keys and keyboard filters
<bewofthe> ty again
<ahmed> desu: ok i run sudo /etc/init.d/samba stop
<ahmed> now i run sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<ahmed>  * Starting Samba daemons                                                [ OK ]
<Idhan> I have a problem with ooffice, Is installed but I can't run it, also, trough the command line, I dont get any back information about the problem.. it simply does nothing.. any help
<vbgunz> anybody have an issue on nvidia cards where some of your screen is suddenly highlighted black (in lack of a better definition)? do you know what is happening?
<giuseppe_> arrivederci
<desu> vbgunz: happens with me :/
<desu> vbgunz: no idea why, though :/
<ahmed> desu: after i start the problem is come back again now i got the error
<desu> Idhan: what does running oofice through the command line say?
<desu> ahmed: file a bug, please
<cuznt> got it thanks
<desu> ahmed: also, paste your entire /etc/init.d/samba to pastebin.ca
<cuznt> now 1 more ?
 * desu huggles cuznt 
<desu> cuznt: yes? :3
<cuznt> knetwrokmanager is no longer the default?
<desu> "no longer the defualt"?
<cuznt> watch a fity year old man type
<cuznt> i turned off the manger by accident
<cuznt> and now turning it on it no longer looks the same
 * cuznt 's little wifi antenna is replaced
<Idhan> desu: nothing..
<desu> Idhan: nothing?
<desu> Idhan: no output?
<desu> Idhan: or something like "command not found"?
<Idhan> desu: exactly..not output..
<desu> cuznt: replaced?
 * desu doesn't understand :(
<Idhan> desu: no, the command is there..
<desu> Idhan: try reinstalling?
<cuznt> hard to describe
<Idhan> desu: yes.. is the best option I think.. thank you
<cuznt> i got it
<ahmed> desu: i restart samba it worked again
<ahmed> desu: http://pastebin.ca/1437665
 * cuznt crashes into the learning curve
 * cuznt huggles desu danks
<desu> danks?
<ahmed> desu: any troubles in files
<AceKing> Hi all, I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 and on certain things I try to run it says I need administrative privileges... How do I set privileges?
<desu> ahmed: 'sec... haven't looked at the paste yet
<desu> AceKing: add to the group "admin" the users to whom you want to give the admin priviledges
<desu> AceKing: man sudoers if you want to set per-program permissions
<AceKing> desu: I'm new to Ubuntu can you tell me how to do that?
<desu> restart|force-reload)  $0 stop; sleep 1; $0 start;
<desu> wow...
<desu> AceKing: type `man sudoers' in the terminal
<desu> ahmed: seems strange, since restart only calls start and stop...
<desu> ahmed: file a bug
<AceKing> desu: Ok, it brought up a lot of text
<desu> yes :)
<desu> you're supposed to read that :P
<ahmed> desu: I stopped samba and start it there is error i restart it it work
<desu> though, just adding the user to the admin should give him all the permissions
<desu> ahmed: fiel a bug :P
<desu> *file
<AceKing> desu: Thank you
<ahmed> desu: how i do that
<desu> ahmed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<ahmed> then i have to write my problem there and wait??
<desu> yes
<ahmed> for several days of nightmare
<AceKing> desu: I am lost. Isn't there a simple way to set admin privileges?
<desu> AceKing: click on k-menu -> system -> kuser -> select the user you want -> add the user to the group "admin"
<DarkTan> is there any way to dowgrade wine back to version 0.9.56?
<desu> AceKing: the disadvantage is that the user gets full rights to the system, which you most probably do not want
<desu> DarkTan: download 0.9.56 separately, uninstall the current, install 0.9.56
<AceKing> desu: I am trying to use a disk partition program that it will not let me use
<desu> ...
<desu> AceKing: run it as "sudo <program>"
<DarkTan> desu: how do i download it?
<desu> DarkTan: search packages.ubuntu.orf
<desu> *org
<AceKing> desu: I'm sorry, I'm new to this and don't know how to do that
<DarkTan> ok, will try
<desu> AceKing: what's the program's name?
<AceKing> desu: KDE Partition Mangager
<desu> AceKing: run konsole and type sudo kparted, then enter your password.
<AceKing> desu: Thank you
<desu> AceKing: worked?
<DarkTan> Desu: how do i searh the address?
<DarkTan> that*
<desu> sorry, it's packages.ubuntu.com
<DarkTan> ok
<Kiry> ok, I realize this is a very stupid question
<Kiry> but I can not seem to get Adobe Flash to download/install so I can play Pandora radio
<AceKing> desu: it says "Command not found"
<skygenetic> need help on internal mic setting
<skygenetic> help
<skygenetic> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<desu> AceKing: try sudo partitionmanager
<desu> Kiry: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Kiry> the package installer says its installed already
<Kiry> but the pandora site says it isn't
<desu> Kiry: are you on konqueror?
<Kiry> adept manager?
<desu> Kiry: no, i mean, web browser
<Kiry> (hangs head) I thought I knew more about kubuntu but I guess not
<desu> Kiry: which web browser?
<Kiry> oh no, firefox
<desu> oh...
<desu> then pandora's site sucks
<svist> ???
<desu> default flash plugin works fine for me
<skygenetic> i cant record sounds and chat in skype , it seems like my internal mic is not working , how do i configure it
<desu> skygenetic: most probably it's muted
 * desu must go
<skygenetic> but i do unmute it
<desu> see ya all later....
<Kiry> possibly pandora's site sucks but it does load and work on Win7's Firefox...
<DarkTan> how do i install a .tar.gz?
<AceKing> DarkTan: what are you trying to install?
<DarkTan> an older version of wine
<AceKing> DarkTan: why an older version?
<DarkTan> trying to run a game called Last Chaos. according to their forums, doesn't work on the new one
<Kiry> nope, pandora's site sucks period
<Eruaran> Hi, I have a notebook system with Kubuntu 9.04 on it and it just wont connect to some wireless routers
<AceKing> DarkTan: I'm not sure how to do that. You'll need someone with more experience.. Sorry
<DarkTan> ok
<Eruaran> Some it has no problem with, but others it just loops, repeatedly asking for your password
<Eruaran> anyone know what to do ?
<DarkTan> run Xfce on those routers
<DarkTan> err... when conecting to those routers
<DarkTan> I've had the same problem since 6.10
<DarkTan> KDE won't connect, Xfce will. I don't know why
<Eruaran> What does Xfce use to connect ?
<Eruaran> (can't I just install the part I need ?)
<DarkTan> i'm not sure, would have to log out to find out. but it does have it;s own network manager
<Eruaran> ah
<Eruaran> fixing problems on linux is fun
<DarkTan> indeed
<Eruaran> there is always a solution one way or another
<DarkTan> so, you kow how to install programs rom tar.gz files?
<Eruaran> Windows on the other hand, makes me want to kill myself
<Eruaran> In general yes
<Eruaran> Although most that I've installed that come like that tend to not need anything but to be uncompressed (like Skype)
<DarkTan> well. i think wine needs more than that
<Eruaran> Are you using Kubuntu ?
<DarkTan> yeah, but i need an older version of wine
<Eruaran> Not using the one in the repositories ?
<Eruaran> ah i c
<Eruaran> newer version doesn't work with something ?
<DarkTan> correct
<Eruaran> what app ?
<DarkTan> Last Chaos
<Eruaran> first time Ive heard of that game
<DarkTan> free MMORPG
<Eruaran> yes
<Eruaran> hmm I've only got Wine 1.0.1 in the repositories here
<DarkTan> i got an older one directly, just don;t know how to install it
<Eruaran> could force install it
<Eruaran> and deal with the broken packages as you go
<Eruaran> :P
<DarkTan> how does that work?
<Eruaran> might be a bit of a pain but might still be ok
<Eruaran> just a sec
<Eruaran> It will require some bash commands
<Eruaran> I'm a novice with bash but with a bit of googling its still doable
<DarkTan> ok, will fiddle later
<SanityInAnarchy> So... what happened to WPA in 9.04?
<SanityInAnarchy> Anyone? Because I'm starting to feel like I should expect basic things to stop working in Kubuntu. First bluetooth, and now this...
<kaddi_> SanityInAnarchy: I think there is a bug with the knetworkmanager, but both the gnome nm-applet and wicd should be able to connect to WPA
<kaddi_> installing wicd will uninstall networkmanager though. just as a warning
<GodHand> Hi, im making my own kubuntu live cd using UCK. doe any1 know how to change the default plasma theme while rooted??
<SanityInAnarchy> Ah, alright. Just like the solution for bluetooth in 8.10 -- use something from gnome.
<kaddi_> I think wicd isn't gnome... but maybe check that with the other people here. ;) And I found it works much better than nm.. but that's opinion :)
<SanityInAnarchy> Well, true, wicd probably isn't. But you know, this worked in 8.10.
<kaddi_> yes I know... and there where many other things that worked back in 8.10 :) I really regretted upgrading at first, but after overcoming these problems, jaunty is actually quite nice :)
<SanityInAnarchy> Seems par for the course in kde4 -- take the perfectly working kde3 network manager app, port it to kde4, and drop features.
<kaddi_> networkmanager never worked for me in kde3, lol
<JontheEchidna> yeah, networkmanager sucked in kde3 too, but in different ways
<kaddi_> hehe, don't make the same problems twice, eh? ;)
<GodHand> Hi, im making my own kubuntu live cd using UCK. doe any1 know how to change the default plasma theme while rooted??
<sylvanus_> what Instant Messenger will work with my Logitech Quickcam Chat in ubuntu 9:04
<sylvanus_> please somebody help
<Dragnslcr> I believe Kopete's Yahoo protocol supports audio and video
<sylvanus_> that for me Dragnslcr?
<Dragnslcr> Yes
<sylvanus_> So do I have to istall Kopete?
<Eruaran> what is with amarok
<Eruaran> it has become unusable
<Eruaran> rescan collection half a dozen times and it cant pick up all albums... and some albums it does pick up it doesnt put any songs in there
<Eruaran> and it just crashed...
<makdaknife> Eruaran: I feel your pain...
<Eruaran> its screwed up
<sylvanus_> do I have to install Kopete? Dragnslcr?
<makdaknife> and it can't even play cd's without ripping them anymore....
<Eruaran> might have to try juk I think
<Dragnslcr> sylvanus_- it's installed by default
<sylvanus_> where don't see it?
<Eruaran> it cant even give me an album cover even if I point it to where I've saved one I've already downloaded for it
<makdaknife> Eruaran: I found that it was best to nuke the amarok collection database and start from scratch last time that it freaked out
<Eruaran> really ?
<wizardslovak> how can i resize pictures?
<makdaknife> Eruaran: what version are you running? I've got 2.0.9 and it seems to be a bit more stable
<Eruaran> 2.0.2
<sylvanus_> I'm such and idiot I hate myself
<makdaknife> Eruaran: ah... try get 2.0.9... you may need to add experimental repos to your apt sources
<Eruaran> makdaknife: do I just delete everything in my amaok folder ?
<Eruaran> *amarok
<makdaknife> wizardslovak: you could use gimp... or if you like the command line... you could use imagemagick... convert
<makdaknife> Eruaran: hold on a second.. I will get the path for you
<Eruaran> I'm talking about the one in my .kde/apps/amarok
<wizardslovak> makdaknife: well mi picture is 2mb and i need it to be smaller .5mb
<Eruaran> umm
<Eruaran> .kde/share/apps/amarok
<makdaknife> Eruaran: hmmm yeah... maybe... if you nuke it, it will be like starting over
<Eruaran> ok
<makdaknife> :-)
<makdaknife> Eruaran: I highly recommend getting a later version of amarok
<Eruaran> yeah I cant till 1am
<makdaknife> Eruaran: many of my woes were overcome by this
<Eruaran> off peak
<makdaknife> Eruaran: crap... you on dial-up?
<Eruaran> I went over my peaktime dl limit
<Eruaran> after 1am it will be fast again
<makdaknife> Eruaran: ah
<Eruaran> I have cable
<Eruaran> but I'm at 56k speed right now
<Eruaran> this sucks
<Eruaran> even after nuking it comes back the same
<makdaknife> wizardslovak: you could open an image in Gwenview... and then use the Email plugin to resize it to a particular size
<makdaknife> wizardslovak: you may need to install kipi plugins
<Eruaran> I've never seen Amarok behave so badly
<wizardslovak> kipi
<Eruaran> its like its an alpha
<makdaknife> Eruaran: sorry... I guess you will have to wait till 1pm
<Eruaran> makdaknife: yes :P
<Eruaran> I shall be in pain for the next 40 minutes
<juan> hi
<juan> q lo q.
<makdaknife> Eruaran: yeah... I remember thinking that it blew goats when I first installed it
<Eruaran> hi
<juan>  palomos que asen
<juan> idiotas todos
<makdaknife> Eruaran: 2.0.9 is about a million times better
<Eruaran> makdaknife: this is good to know
<juan> whatcheer
<Eruaran> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<wizardslovak> whats the command for getting kipi plugin?
<makdaknife> Eruaran: oooooh amarok2.1 is out... http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Download:Kubuntu
<wizardslovak> !svk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about svk
<wizardslovak> !sk
<ubottu> Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<Eruaran> omg
<makdaknife> wizardslovak: sudo apt-get install kipi-plugins
<Eruaran> A new Amarok might make me happeh
<juan> their pussy face
<juan> you are pussy face
<kaddi> what would be the typical konversation command to remove ignore?
<mtnd3w> Hello, what was the default irc client for Hardy? I'm forgetting the name?
<kaddi> konversation?
<mtnd3w> yes!
<mtnd3w> thank you
 * kaddi is a konversation-fangirl :)
<kaddi> your welcome :)
<andybleaden> has that been replaced now in jaunty by quassel then...must be I suppose as that is what I am on now
<Eruaran> makdaknife: my upgrades are coming down the line now
<Eruaran> :D
<error_> I get this error massage when updating: The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork!
<error_> any help?
<error_> in 9.04...
<makdaknife> Eruaran: good stuff... hope you like the new version
<makdaknife> Eruaran: it looks like amarok 2.1 beta hasn't made it into the repo yet... but 2.0.9 is good enough
<Eruaran> It still doesn't pick up all my albums :(
 * Eruaran sighs
<Eruaran> whats the point
<Eruaran> cant even display album covers
<Eruaran> crap
<Mamarok> Eruaran: watch your language!
<Eruaran> eh ?
<Mamarok> Eruaran: also, Amarok 2.0.2 is quite outdated unfortunately, there should be a 2.0.96 in the repos by now and 2.1 is due later
<epicurus> soo... kubuntu
<Mamarok> epicurus: do you need help?
<epicurus> nah just installed kubuntu to check it out.. impressive :)
<Mamarok> :)
<mahmoud_> hey guys,my display on laptop it is very slow
<mahmoud_> it is frist time used linx kubuntu 9.04
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: you should give some more details: CPU, RAM, graphic card
<mahmoud_> cpu 1.8 dual-core
<mahmoud_> 2 g ram
<mahmoud_> gra phic card intel 945
<mahmoud_> what do i do?
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: you should try disable some desktop effects, do <ou know how?
<Mamarok> *you
<mahmoud_> how?
<Mamarok> go to the menu -> system settings -> Desktop
<Mamarok> there you should see an option "Desktop effects"
<mahmoud_> ok i am here
<Mamarok> Is the compsiting active?
<Mamarok> compositing* even
<mahmoud_> i dont see that
<mahmoud_> where is?
<mahmoud_> mamarok -- where is the compsiting active?
<epicurus> ohh cool lol Mamarok I just turned on desktop effects
<epicurus> looks even better ^_^
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: when you are in the desktop effects option, you should see if the compositing is active, I guess yes as this is default
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: there is a known bug with the driver for your card: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/342923
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: to have a faster desktop, you can try diabling the compositing
<pape> answer me
<Mamarok> pape: where is your question?
<epicurus> u didnt ask anything pape lol
<pape> my question is i can't use amsn
<pape> help me please
<GinoManGFs> ... use kopete
<GinoManGFs> :)
<pape> who
<GinoManGFs> kopete
<GinoManGFs> came with kubuntu
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: or you will have to change your X server settings to use UXA
<GinoManGFs> or should have
<pape> who is kopet
<mahmoud_> how plz?
<Mamarok> pape: kopete is an application for IM protocols
<GinoManGFs> kopete is a program that allows you to use multiple IM protocols in one program
<pape> where is application
<mahmoud_> how to change?
<pape> im protocol
<pape> im
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: I am not an X server specialist, let's hope somebody else can tell you how, sorry
<mahmoud_> ok anther q it is kopete it is not work?
<WB2Colorado> Pape, it should be in the Internet menu under applications
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: I don't exactly understand your question I am afraid
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: what do you want to know exactly?
<mahmoud_> the chat is not work on kopete?
<pape> ok
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: Kopete is an IM protocol application, for IRC you need either Quassel or Konversation
<kingjere> I'm one of the unfortunate victims of the NVidia kde 4.* can't come out of suspend things. Is that improved (fixed)?
<Mamarok> and Quassel is installed by default
<mahmoud_> ok is it no work
<WB2Colorado> So is Konversation
<mahmoud_> and  i need install
<Mamarok> WB2Colorado: Konversation works quite well, rest assured :)
<mahmoud_> some program to chat like msn or yahoo
<WB2Colorado> I know
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: for your graphic card problem:
<Mamarok> !intel | mahmoud_
<ubottu> mahmoud_: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<GinoManGFs> I hate Quassel
<GinoManGFs> it kept putting me in identities that were not the ones I wanted
<Mamarok> GinoManGFs: watch your language!
<Mamarok> GinoManGFs: if you don't like something, just use something else then
<GinoManGFs> like it would append a _ after my name
<GinoManGFs> ...
<Mamarok> there is choice enough
<GinoManGFs> "watch your language"?
<pape> french
<kaddi> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<GinoManGFs> that's a new context
<pape> i want to change the the language
<pape> but i can't
<Mamarok> pape: the go to #ubuntu-fr
<Mamarok> oh, you want to change the default language in your settings you mean?
<Mamarok> pape: in ystem settings -> Regional & Language -> add French and set it as the system language
<GinoManGFs> I'm so bash.orging the watch your language quote
<mahmoud_> mamarok how to install msn caht?
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: in Kopete, there is an option AFAIR
<Mamarok> GinoManGFs: read the topic please
<mahmoud_> ok but is dispper
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: what is your native language? You could get help in your mothertongue in another channel maybe
<mahmoud_> disapper
<mahmoud_> plz dont
<Mamarok> ok
<mahmoud_> ok step by step
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: what did disappear?
<GinoManGFs> .... Do not install kde 4.3 beta unless you are an experienced user, there are still packaging issues
<GinoManGFs> oooooooookaaaaaay
<mahmoud_> kopete
<GinoManGFs> I'm remember not to do that
<GinoManGFs> thanks for the tip
<Mamarok> GinoManGFs: this is a support channel in the Ubuntu domain, so there are rules, including the language to use
<pape> donner moi un sit francophone
<Mamarok> !fr | pape
<pape> g parle pas bien l'anglais
<ubottu> pape: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<pape> ok merci
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: what do you mean, it doesn't work?
<mahmoud_> yes
<mahmoud_> it is does
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: check the panel in the lower right of your screen, there is a speech bubble?
<Mamarok> if yes, click on it to restore Kopete
<mahmoud_> not there
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: then restart it
<mahmoud_> restart what
<mahmoud_> ?
<mahmoud_> system
<Mamarok> Kopete, if it is not running
<mahmoud_> yap
<mahmoud_> ?
<mahmoud_> whats up?
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: you need to have full sentences if you want me to understand your problem
<mahmoud_> i havent
<mahmoud_> kopete it is not work on my system and disapper
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: then try to restart it
<mahmoud_> i cant find it
<mahmoud_> ok
<Mamarok> ...patience....
<kaddi> you've earned your coffee for today ;)
<Mamarok> yeah, I guess so
 * Mamarok goes and fetches a coffee now
<mahmoud_> mamarok
<mahmoud_> the kopete it is not there
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: in the menu -> Internet, there is no Kopete?
<mahmoud_> yes
<Mamarok> yes there is?
<mahmoud_> no it is there
<Mamarok> then start it :)
<mahmoud_> y
<tomsdale> kaffeine and audacious tickel Xorg and Kwin to use more than 50% CPU power when kwin is enabled. Anyone something similar to report?
<mahmoud_> it is
<mahmoud_> no there
<Mamarok> tomsdale: did you check bugs on Launchpad?
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: oh, it is not there! sry, didn't understand you
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: you can install it then:
<mahmoud_> how?
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: do you know how to use the oackage manager?
<Mamarok> package*, sry
<mahmoud_> no
<mahmoud_> i am sorry iit is frist time to used kubuntu
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: it is easiest to do in a terminal then
<mahmoud_> ya
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: type Alt+F2, you will have a small window on your screen then
<mahmoud_> yes
<Mamarok> then type: konsole and the return key
<Mamarok> this will open a terminal window
<mahmoud_> yes
<Mamarok> there you type the following:
<Mamarok> sudo apt-get install kopete
<Mamarok> it will ask you your password
<mahmoud_> it is done but
<mahmoud_> not open
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: what is not open?
<mahmoud_> kopete
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: this will not open it, it will install it
<mahmoud_> i am understand but when me write that and install not anthing running
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: it did ask you your password?
<mahmoud_> no
<mahmoud_> dont ask
<neversfelde> mahmoud_: open a konsole and give as the output of
<neversfelde> apt-cache policy kopete
<neversfelde> s/as/us
<mahmoud_> how i do that?
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: are you the person who installed Kubuntu on the computer?
<hgg> sayclip
<Mamarok> hgg: do you have a question?
<mahmoud_> yes
<hgg> nope..sorry
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: and you just did open a konsole window, didn't you?
<hgg> I was just looking at the kopete configuration... it was saying something about command aliases..
<mahmoud_> es
<mahmoud_> yea
<hgg> trying to find out how it is used..
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: please type the following command in this window, the hit the return button
<Mamarok> sudo apt-get install kopete
<mahmoud_> sudo apt-get install kopete
<Mamarok> not here, in the konsole window
<mahmoud_> i write that
<Mamarok> then you hit the return key
<mahmoud_> yes
<mahmoud_> yes
<Mamarok> and it asks you your password
<mahmoud_> but no running
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: did you enter your password?
<mahmoud_> it is no ask my password
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: I think you should get some help close to you, this is difficult by distance
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: there are channels in your language where you could get help too, you know?
<kaddi> Mamarok: can I pm you?
<Mamarok> kaddi: why?
<kaddi> just want to run something by you :) nothing evil ;)
<mahmoud_> sorry for this time
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: don't be sorry, we all were starting at one time :)
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: you did install Kubuntu or are you running a live CD?
<mahmoud_> no
<mahmoud_> install
<Mamarok> you did install then,right?
<mahmoud_> yes
<dell> slm
<dell> kimse yokmu
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: and the CD is not in the computer anymore?
<Mamarok> dell: english, please!
<mahmoud_> yes
<dell> okay
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: to run from the system you need to remove the CD, else it starts from the CD again
<mahmoud_> i do
<mahmoud_> this
<Mamarok> try typing: kopete - directly in the konsole then
<mahmoud_> ok
<mahmoud_>   Something did not happen
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: but you have some errors in the konsole then?
<mahmoud_> i dont know
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: did it print something in the konsole after your command?
<MSpin_> Hello! I'm trying to figure out a key mapping issue between the mysql CLI and konsole.  I press delete, I get a ~.  BS works fine.
<mahmoud_> you can remot desktop on my laptop?
<Mamarok> mahmoud_: I prefer not to, this is my work PC. Maybe you can get some help nearby?
 * Mamarok is sorry for him :(
<tomsdale> that's interesting. I had problems with high cpu load with kaffeine and audacious. I installed now compiz as my default window manager and the CPU load is the first time managable!
<Jiggers> I accidently enabled slow keys
<Jiggers> how do i enable it for future reference?
<Jiggers> *disable
<Jiggers> never mind
<Jiggers> bye bye
<tomsdale> seems kwin is not playing nicely with my system
<Mamarok> tomsdale: which KDE?
<tomsdale> Mamarok: 4.2 jaunty
<Mamarok> tomsdale: kaffeine is not a KDE 4 application you should use dragonplayer instead
<Mamarok> audacious isn't neither AFAIK
<tomsdale> Mamarok: all I am looking for was a small footprint audio application. Dragon player is also more a video player, isn'tt it.
<Mamarok> so is kaffeine
<Mamarok> abd dragonplayer replaces kaffeine
<Mamarok> and*
<tomsdale> ok. would you recommend something for a tiny audio player. I have a lot of small files I don't want to import in amarok.
<Mamarok> tomsdale: there is moc, running from the terminal
<Mamarok> tomsdale: smallest I know of
<tomsdale> thx, i'll check it out. but terminal might be too cumbersome sometimes
<Mamarok> tomsdale: you will like it, it's a nice one
<Mamarok> tomsdale: and you can run more than one konsole or tabs inside
<makdaknife> tomsdale: otherwise try vlc
<makdaknife> not that small... but works a treat
<error_> hi. I got this error when I use kpackage kit:The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork!
<error_> any idea?
<Dragnslcr> error_- I've gotten that a few times, too, but it doesn't seem to break anything
<tomsdale> but that compiz experiment surprises me. I have the impression compiz is more responsible with my CPU than KWin. Then again I quite tweaked it.
<BooVeMan_work1> hi - I can't seem to remove widgets/plasmoids from my panel - so I'm stuck with five Device Notifier Icons...
<bayardo> Hello, somebody knows how to install proprietary Graphics Driver
<error_> it say finish, but nothing hapend...
<Mamarok> error_: close it, then start again
<Mamarok> bayardo: what graphic card and what version of Kubuntu?
<error_> I did,and it repets
<bayardo> ok its a HD2600 XT
<Mamarok> error_: are you a bit familiar with the terminal?
<BooVeMan_work1> bayardo: kdesudo jockey-kde
<bayardo> an 9.04
<error_> not too much
<error_> litlle
<Mamarok> bayardo: what brand is that ATI?
<Mamarok> error_: you will see, it's quite easy :)
<error_> yes!!
<error_> ready
<Mamarok> bayardo: if this is an ATI card older than 6 month don't use the fglrx driver, it's buggy and will break your X
<Mamarok> error_: opened a konsole?
<error_> yes
<Mamarok> error_: sudo apt-get update
<bayardo> yes older
<bayardo> i dont remenber the brand
<Mamarok> bayardo: then I suggest you check in the forums if this card is known to work with the fglrx driver first, before you install that one
<error_> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signaturescouldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<error_> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Mamarok> bayardo: well, there is ATI, NVIDIA and Intel, but that number doesn't look like Intel
<TataCarComp> hi there
<kaddi>  hi :)
<Mamarok> error_: ok, you have a missing PPA key, do you try to install stuff from a PPA?
<bayardo> well is a sapohire
<BooVeMan_work1> hi - I can't seem to remove widgets/plasmoids from my panel - so I'm stuck with five Device Notifier Icons...
<bayardo> and use to work with ubuntu
<error_> kde is yust installed, just firefox
<Mamarok> BooVeMan_work1: right click on the desktop, unlock widgets
<error_> and updates
<Mamarok> error_: well, that gpg key means you have a third party repository in your sources.list
<bayardo> but then i pass to kubuntu and i can´t active de fglrx
<error_> what shuld I do?
<Mamarok> bayardo: you shouldn't, that driver is totally buggy, use the radeon driver
<Mamarok> error_: could you please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to http://paste.ubuntu.com please and give the link here?
<error_> ok, Il thray
<TataCarComp> wow i didnt knew the website  http://paste.ubuntu.com. very nice!
<Mamarok> TataCarComp: mandatory for eversything above three lines, so the channels is not overrun by pastes :)
<BooVeMan_work1> Mamarok: they ARE unlocked - never locked them in the first place
<Mamarok> BooVeMan_work1: hover over it and click on the x in the sidebar then
<TataCarComp> yeah that makes sense Mamarok. ubuntu has a really smart community ;)
<Mamarok> yep, that's why we are all here, aren't we? :)
<error_> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/183010/
<Mamarok> error_: that's ok, you have the PPA for KDE 4.2.3 activated there, I'll tell you how to add the key, moment
<BooVeMan_work1> Mamarok: I seem no t to explain me - I have now five New Device Widges in my principal Panel - i right-click them  and say Remove this ... and nothing happens
<TataCarComp> i dont read the news in kontact so often about kde and kubuntu. and i am not really in the community. to be honest it's my first chat since years. but i think i should come here more
<error_> ok
<Mamarok> TataCarComp: actually, the chat is not here but in #kubuntu-offtopic, this channel is for support only
<Mamarok> error_: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<TataCarComp> oh really, thanks - i've learned allready 2 things today ;)
<Mamarok> TataCarComp: yaw :)
<BooVeMan_work1> Mamarok: I have no x...
<Mamarok> BooVeMan_work1: how that, you have no X?
<Mamarok> BooVeMan_work1: you mean X is not starting?
<BooVeMan_work1> its not the sidebar nor the desktop its the bottom panel
<TataCarComp> ok then bye. i visit now the off topic channel. bye and thanks Mamarok
<trappist> ever since upgrading to jaunty, all videos periodically, like, skip sort of, along with their audio.  it doesn't appear to be a performance thing, and it happens in mplayer, xine, even flash videos.  anyone seen this?
<Mamarok> !codec | trappist
<ubottu> trappist: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bayardo> well thanks
<BooVeMan_work1> trappist: Yes - and still looking for a solution - Sound in amarok is fine
<Mamarok> error_: you are still with me?
<error_> yes
<trappist> Mamarok: I've got the codecs installed.
<Mamarok> did you type that first line I gave you?
<error_> did that
<Mamarok> ok second you need:
<trappist> BooVeMan_work1: sorry to hear that, but I'm also glad I'm not alone :)
<Mamarok> gpg --export --armor 2836CB0A8AC93F7A | sudo apt-key add -
<trappist> BooVeMan_work1: maybe we can figure out what we have in common.  I'm using an ATI card - you?
<Mamarok> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<error_> sey :OK
<Mamarok> error_: then do again sudo apt-get update
<BooVeMan_work1> trappist: Nvidia
<Mamarok> error_: followed by sudo apt-get upgrade
<Mamarok> error_: then check carefully if you really want to install all this
<trappist> BooVeMan_work1: amd cpu, 32bit
<error_> all kind of kde stuff...
<error_> I,l upgrade
<BooVeMan_work1> trappist: Intel CPU + board
<trappist> crazy.
<Mamarok> error_: it's an upgrade to KDE 4.2.3, which is mainly a bug correction upgrade, quite save
<tyeserel> bonjour tout le monde =)
<trappist> BooVeMan_work1: audigy sound card?
<error_> ok
<Mamarok> !fr | tyeserel
<ubottu> tyeserel: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<BooVeMan_work1> trappist: onboard Intel HDA
<error_> now I can install software whit kpackagekit?
<trappist> BooVeMan_work1: do you run kontact 24/7?
<BooVeMan_work1> trappist: nope I'm a thunderbird guy - but that constantly
<Mamarok> BooVeMan_work1, trappist make sure to use the xine backend in phonon and try removing pulseaudio, it doesn't go well with xine and is not needed by KDE apps
<Jack8899> How can I make KMail let the recieved mails stay on the server, but delete them on the server, when I delete them locally. The first option is given in the settings, but the second (the deletion) not
<BooVeMan_work1> Mamarok: THAT is a recomendation - I thought pulse would be the latest...
<Mamarok> Jack8899: you can't do this with POP, only with IMAP
<trappist> Mamarok: I don't use phonon and don't have pulseaudio
<Mamarok> trappist: if you use KDE4 you have phonon
<trappist> oh, what's the package?
<Mamarok> there is no way around
<Mamarok> trappist: it's one of the pilars of KDE4, handles all the sound
<Mamarok> and installed by default of course
<Jack8899> Mamarok: But actually I think thunderbird could do it until now...
<Mamarok> trappist: systemsettings -> multimedia, that's phonon
<error_> Mamarok: Thanks a loooot!!
<Mamarok> Jack8899: well, kmail doesn't use sieve by default, it works only with the sieve protocol
<Mamarok> Jack8899: if your server supports it you can activate that
<Jack8899> Mamarok: What is sieve?
<Mamarok> error_: you are welcome :)
<Mamarok> !sieve
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sieve
<Mamarok> hm, let's google or the definition then...
<Mamarok> for*
<BooVeMan_work1> Mamarok: phonon works with arts or may atrs go al well?
<BooVeMan_work1> *arts
<Mamarok> BooVeMan_work1: there is no arts anymore in KDE4, it uses alsa
<Mamarok> Jack8899: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sieve_%28mail_filtering_language%29
<trappist> Mamarok: mine tells me pulseaudio doesn't work, falling back to my via hardware
<Mamarok> arghs, sorry for the encoding...
<BooVeMan_work1> thats the point when dist-upgrade leaves you with starnge systems
<trappist> forgot I took that audigy out :)
<Mamarok> trappist: well, you should disable pulseaudio anyway and selct your soundcard directly, push pulseaudio to the bottom
<error_> me again, update gone ok,but cant insstall or list any software :-(
<trappist> Mamarok: yeah it was already that way
<Jack8899> Mamarok: I didnt ever have to activate that on thunderbird... but where is it to activate, i cannot find it in the pop settings
<Mamarok> Jack8899: it's an option in the tools menu I think
<error_> mamarok: I thurn off ppa and it is the same....
<Mamarok> Jack8899: no, in the Settings menu actually
<eurythmia> I'm running jaunty on a dell optiplex 760, so I have an ATI RadeonHD 3450, which has dual DVI out ... so I'm trying to set up an extended desktop (without xinerama, because it seems to be broken for ATI on jaunty), but both the catalyst control centre, and the display settings box seem to think that both displays are the same ... so I can get a mirrored desktop, but that's it. Any help would be appreciated.
<Jack8899> Mamarok: There is a manage sieve script, but then there comes a empty window. It says available script, but its empty. I  have only one button to close it
<Mamarok> error_: well, once it's installed you can't really go back that way :)
<colton_> On kubuntu, there's a box which contains all of the desktop files. What is the difference between the files in this box and sitting outside of it on the desktop? (what's the function of the box?)
<error_> mamarok: no no, I cant install anithing.ame error as before
<Mamarok> error_: what error?
<Mamarok> error_: you just did the upgrade, didn't you?
<error_> mamarok: yes, but it aper when I tray to instal something
<error_> mamarok: The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork!
<Mamarok> error_: just use the konsole for installing then: sudo apt-et install <packagename>
<Mamarok> seems your kpackegekit is not working
<Mamarok> apt-get*
<Mamarok> ok, I'm off for a walk, need some air, bbl
<error_> mamarok:ok, thank, so cant use kpackagekit?
<trappist> BooVeMan_work1: laptop or desktop, and does it do wireless networking?
<Mamarok> error_: apparently not, but that's not a big problem once you get used to the command line, and you already started to do so :)
<Mamarok> later!
<BooVeMan_work1> trappist: deskop - no wireless
<error_> mamarok:he he, ok then. it is my doom I gues
<neversfelde> Jack8899: Seive is a programming language especially for filtering mails on imap servers
<Jack8899> neversfelde: It's just some script language for me to programm my own filtering?
<neversfelde> yes
<gigi> ciao
<gigi> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<giuseppe_> mi aiutate per favore
<alejandro> buenas a la gente del canal
<alejandro> necesito ayuda de alguien por favor
<alejandro> c
<alejandro> con algo sencillo
<gigi> come faccio a scaricare un film
<trappist> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<alejandro> alguien que hable en español?
<trappist> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gigi> mi date una lista?
<giusto> alla fine non riesco a scaricare aiuto
<giusto> buonasera e arrivederci
<trappist> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<gigi> una lista film in italiano
<gigi> grazie
<ati> hello everybody
<ati> i have a problem
<ati> my laptop wont wake up after suspend
<gigi> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ati> i have jaunty on it
<ati> can anybody help me?
<trappist> gigi: please cut that out.
<hook3d> when i use amarok, when i got to play vids on youtube/smplayer/vlc they dont move
<hook3d> but when i close amarok videos will run fine
<draik> I just had my internet on the desktop terminate randomly again. How do I go about seeing why it keeps on doing that?
<eurythmia> hey, I have jaunty set up on a machine with a radeon HD3450 ... I have the fglrx driver installed (and in use), and I used the amdcccle app to set up my monitors as "separate displays" ... what I want is bigdesktop, but when I run "aticonfig --dtop=horizontal --overlay-on=1" I get the error: "Error: Options, e.g. --dtop and --desktop-setup, are not supported when RandR 1.2 is enabled!" can somebody please help me to get this figured out?
<lindenle1> HI All, my keyboard just stopped working, is there some known bug in kubuntu that can cause this?
<isotope> atheros+wep question
<isotope> it appears that the driver works as I'm able to scan for wireless networks
<isotope> but it always fails to get an ip address
<isotope> can I assume its not a drive issue?
<isotope> driver issue?
<alex_dinamo> hello guys
<alex_dinamo> one question, how safe is network upgrade from 8.04 -> 8.10?
<alex_dinamo> I tried it on a previous release and had bad luck and ended up with a wrecked system
<SandGorgon> anybody use koffice 2.0 ? I'm reading rave reviews over at slashdot
<chaos2fu> hii can someone help me to connect with a VPN usinng the pptp-protocoll?
<slow-motion> hi
<sea> Hi, question: where does one put a font to install it?
<sea> oh nvm, found it
<antar> podskajite russkiy kanal
<Jack8899> I cannot run more then one multimedia application. It's like the first multimedia pp I run is using the audio stream so the other apps cannot play audio.
<astrobear> i badly need koffice
<astrobear> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libg/libgsf/libgsf-1-114_1.14.7-0ubuntu1_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<astrobear> i'm in a live cd right now
<astrobear> because i can't install koffice in the kubuntu i have installed
<Pici> What version of Kubuntu are you using?
<astrobear> for some reason i was thinking koffice would be installed in the kubuntu live cd, silly me
<astrobear> anyway, i need help
<astrobear> pleas
<astrobear> bah
<astrobear> i ended up deleting everything from the /etc/apt/sources.list file and just putting in the jaunty url
<astrobear> seems to work...
<astrobear> downloading right now
<astrobear> guess this is an older ubuntu and the repos aren't online anymore
<[[BoCcA_Di_RoSa]> io italia
<smike> hi all
<iivv> how do i make exceptions for certain fonts in .fonts.conf?
<senorpedro> anyone using the chromium build?
<Schwag> i was wondering guys, i just installed my nvidia drivers, but everytime i restart i have to reinstall them, but they function perfectly everytime i reinstall, and i always save the x config, it just never uses it after i restart, what gives? and i cant use the nv restricted drivers wither, then my secondary monitor doesnt work, and none of my opengl apps work then either
<Mamarok> you don't have to reinstall them, reconfigure you mean I think :)
<Mamarok> or are the pacakges removed?
<Schwag> no there still there, just everytime i restart the computer the drivers dont work, and i have to reinstall them
<Schwag> and the restriceted drivers do not work at all
<Mamarok> reconfigure
<Mamarok> or activate if you prefer
<Mamarok> installing would be adding new packages
<Schwag> how do i reconfigure? or activate it?
<[[BoCcA_Di_RoSa]> io italia
<Schwag> and so im gonna have to reconfigure everytime i restart? i never had this problem before till i switched to kubuntu
<Schwag> all ive ever done with any distro is install the nvidia drivers off their site and nvidia settings, set the card up, save the xconfig and voila
<Mamarok> Schwag: no, that should not happen, unless you restart without saving your settings
<Mamarok> Schwag: well, you didn't say you were using extermal sources, why not use the nvidia drivers distributed in the repos?
<Schwag> they dont work
<Mamarok> Schwag: are you sure? I know a lot of people who use those and they work prefectly well
<Schwag> i just tried the restricted nvidia drivers, no opengl apps work, cant adjust resolution, and nvidia-settings doesnt work either
<Mamarok> did you use kde-jokey to configure it?
<Schwag> no
<Mamarok> Schwag: well, if they really don't work for you, please file a bug on Launchpad so that gets fixed
<Mamarok> Schwag: jockey is the tool to configure proprietary hardware drivers, you should use it
<jose> Hi I need help please.... I can't watch videos over youtube with mozilla ubuntu 9.04 x64 bits .. sometimes the flash player works sometimes it doesn't please help :(
<jose> anybody knows ? please?
<DasEi> jose: close browsers, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Mamarok> !pateince | jose
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pateince
<Mamarok> !patience | jose
<ubottu> jose: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Mamarok> ok, I call it a day, far too tired to make usefull support anymore
<jose> I'm sorry
<Mamarok> jose: hever mind :)
<jose> Mamarok it says
<jose>  For inquiries please contact: Sun Microsystems, Inc., 4150 Network        ▒
<jose>  │ Circle, Santa Clara, California 95054, U.S.A.                             ▒
<jose>  │                                                                           ▮
<jose>  │ DLJ v1.1                                                  27APR2006ANS    ↓
<jose>  │
<jose>  │                                  <Ok>
<jose> should I close the terminal now? Sorry for the noob question
<jose> I'm new with ubuntu :x
<iivv> how do i check what version of kde i am running
<heberth> hijos
<stephane> bonjour
<johny-b-goode> Hello People.
<johny-b-goode> I'm having an issue with the bottom panel not resizing after resizing using kRotate kAnd KSize kAnd KEverything gadget.
<johny-b-goode> Is there a way in kde to resize the screen without using that tool?
<draik> What does 'history -r' do?
<pafnow> HI
<kaddi> hi pafnow :)
<kaddi> too slow :/
<mihalis> anybody knows about blocked kernel updates???
<DasEi> mihalis: more precisely ?
<mihalis> kpackagekit finds updates about linux-generic etc but does not update
<jamesjedimaster> is there any error message?
<mihalis> no .there is no update option....I heard that I should add kde 4.2.2 repositories .... but still nothing
<jamesjedimaster> try with command line apt-get update and upgrade
<mihalis> I did it but nothing really happened
<jamesjedimaster> did apt-get upgrade shows anything about an update for the kernel?
<ign0ramus> mihalis, what if you try to install the kernel directly in terminal? (use "aptitude search linux-image" to find)
<mihalis> has it has the updates but it says tha the 4 packages will remain as they are
<mihalis> ign0ramus I am a bit afraid to do it with no automated procedure....
<ign0ramus> mihalis, the only 'automation' is apt, which you would be using with or without a gui...
<mihalis> ok I will try it....
<mihalis> ign0ramus do u know anything about apparmor (an other subject)
<ign0ramus> mihalis, not really, because my kernel doesn't support that module.  sorry.
<mihalis> Do u use SElinux?
<ign0ramus> mihalis, no, i use Kubuntu Jaunty, but I use kernel 2.6.30rc7, which doesn't support Apparmor
<slow-motion> n8
<mihalis> I feel like to talk about linux security .......
<mihalis> I have some concerns lately
<ign0ramus> mihalis, that is an excellent topic, but this channel relates to kubuntu support
<mihalis> yes reffering to kubuntu mainly
<ign0ramus> mihalis, SELinux has excellent documentation
<speedj> Hello all
<speedj> I have a litlle problem with Kubuntu...
<ign0ramus> mihalis, you can find a lot of information here http://selinux.sourceforge.net/
<speedj> In the installation, I install Ubuntu, and after, I download the paquets for Kubuntu.
<speedj> But, in the start of kubuntu, the language of my application are in english...and I'm french, and a new user in the world of linux
<ign0ramus> speedj, are you using a Kubuntu install disc or an Ubuntu install disc?
<mihalis> i will have to give it a try because even if apparmor ships with kubuntu 9.04 Crispin Cowan (lead programmer) was hired by MS and it will be abandoned...
<speedj> So, I download the paquets "Langage Fr" (with sudo apt-get...), but my applications are again in english
<mihalis> speedj try download the original iso from kubuntu site
<mihalis> and install from there
<ign0ramus> speedj, in System Settings, there is Regional & Language... have you tried specifying votre langue there?
<ign0ramus> speedj, Once you change your language, log out and when you log in once more, your system should be in your preferred language
<speedj> That's a good idea, but I want Gnome+KDE, and I suppose that if i install Ubuntu and after Kubuntu, it may become a problem for the partitions of mondrive disk...?
<speedj> *on my drive disk
<mihalis> hoe did you install kubuntu once again ... ?
<mihalis> *how
<ign0ramus> speedj, if you are installing 2 OSes on 2 separate partitions, simply select your language using the install procedure
<ign0ramus> speedj, if you are using gnome and kde on a single install and switching between the two, make sure each environment is set to your language in each environment
<mihalis> ign0ramus shounldn't he install the kde 4 packages on the same partition?
<mrr> Hello
<mihalis> (an opinion)
<speedj> By the "gestionnaire of paquetages" (i'm sorry, i don't know the word in english for "gestionnaire")
<ign0ramus> mihalis, it depends on what he is trying to accomplish...
<ign0ramus> speedj, your "package manager"
<speedj> yes
<speedj> I search "kubuntu-desktop" in my package manager, and i install kubuntu
<luigi> hello
<speedj> and now, i have a problem with the language of kubuntu
<ign0ramus> speedj, yes, and when you log into kde, you can change the language if it is not what you want ... in System Settings
<luigi> idem
<mihalis> have you  installed your specific language packages ....?
<speedj> i know that, i try, but...impossible, my applications stay in english
<ign0ramus> speedj, did you log out of kde, and then log in again?
<speedj> yes, i installed the package in fr
<speedj> yes
<speedj> but nothing
<ign0ramus> speedj, do you have
<ign0ramus> "kde-l10n-fr
<ign0ramus> installed?  (stupid enter button)
<speedj> ah, no, maybe a solution
<ign0ramus> JontheEchidna, you here?
<speedj> and i install this by the command "sudo apt-get kde-l10n-fr" ?
<ign0ramus> speedj, ouai
<speedj> ok, thank you
<speedj> thank you ignoramus
<ign0ramus> speedj, hope this helps you
<ign0ramus> speedj, pas de probleme :)
<speedj> merci :-)
<ign0ramus> speedj, then try to apply your language again in kde and log out and log in... you *should* have your apps in your language then.
<speedj> ok, i try this now
<speedj> and so, i must be quit IRC, because I have on Gnome this
<speedj> good bye
<trappist> if I play video in any app, including flash, as in youtube, every couple of minutes it seems to have a minor siezure, the audio and video skip a few seconds.  this is ever since the upgrade to jaunty.  anybody else seeing this?
<ign0ramus> trappist, what kind of graphics card?
<trappist> ign0ramus: ati, but I talked to a guy earlier who had the same issue with nvidia
<trappist> I was hoping to find him here again to ask him if he's running compiz
<ign0ramus> trappist, does it work better if you are not running compiz?
<trappist> ign0ramus: I don't know, it's a bit of a pain to shut down compiz, and I may have to watch 20 minutes of video to test.  was hoping to find more issue-friends before going through all that.
<trappist> a pain because I have a zillion apps running, and they don't usually handle the transition well
<trappist> before you say it, though, it does still happen with all those apps shut down
<ign0ramus> trappist, i don't have ati, so i cannot duplicate... my only advice would be to checking compositing (compiz) and your ati drivers
<trappist> ign0ramus: well I got confirmation earlier that it's not ati-specific.  also not amd-specific and a bunch of other things, but it may be compiz-specific... my compiz performance suffered a lot with the upgrade too.
<trappist> maybe I could log in with gnome and see if it still happens.  that's a pain too though, so maybe tonight I'll do all that at the same time.
<ign0ramus> trappist, Jaunty has a lot of video regressions (especially with Intel graphics)... it would help to narrow down your issues by doing things like disabling compiz and seeing if you have the best driver for your graphics first... .02
<gmiernicki> anyone else having problems with linux-rt hanging the entire system a few minutes after logging in?
<gmiernicki> linux-rt seems VERY unstable :(
<trappist> ign0ramus: yeah that's what I want to do, narrow it down - preferably by finding somebody with the same problem and a somewhat similar setup, but I'll gather more info here and come back to whine some more ;)
<ign0ramus> trappist, we'll be here :)
<trappist> gmiernicki: I wouldn't recommend running linux-rt unless you're like running a nuclear power plant or something
<gmiernicki> its supposed to be used in DAW's
<gmiernicki> for realtime audio in jack
<trappist> ah that - yeah that's another good use :)
<gmiernicki> of coz, its pretty frustrating when the system hangs for no apparent reason
<trappist> I would imagine you'd have to be careful what kind of resources you have competing for realtime execution
<gmiernicki> and the #linux-rt ppl have nothing good to say about the ubuntu linux-rt package
<trappist> they probably know what they're talking about
<trappist> you could build your own rt kernel
<gmiernicki> yes, they develop the real kernel patch
<gmiernicki> apparently the ubuntu team did their own, and it sucks :(
<gmiernicki> sorry i cant be more apathetic
<trappist> I wouldn't be surprised if there's a bunch of other (maybe unnecessary stuff) in the ubuntu rt kernel that may conflict with its realtime-ness
<trappist> my advice would be to file a bug and build your own rt kernel
<gmiernicki> u got me there, i dont know much about how the ubuntu kernel team works
<gmiernicki> im not sure building my own kernel would be the best approach, as i would have to go with 2.6.29
<trappist> I don't know much about the team, but I know distro kernels in general and ubuntu kernels in specific are chock full of non-mainline features that are nice for most systems but not so nice for others... including, apparently, realtime systems
<gmiernicki> prolly cause all sorts of fun problems with 9.04
<trappist> I wouldn't expect that to be a problem at all.  in fact I just saw an announcement of a repo that provides daily builds straight from the git tree.
<gmiernicki> could you post the link to that?
<trappist> let me dig it up...
<nightdrever> how do i get a room list?
<trappist> gmiernicki: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/
<gmiernicki> thanks trappist
<trappist> gmiernicki: I'm not sure how you'd fashion your sources.list, but here's the announcement: http://blog.redvoodoo.org/2009/05/daily-upstream-crack-of-day.html
<ign0ramus> nightdrever, /list is one way, but it may flood your connection
<trappist> I think /list takes a filter argument
<DasEi> nightdrever: /list                   in your irc client
<trappist> there's a bazillion channels, you don't want the full list
<ign0ramus> trappist, it can, but if you are looking for a complete list, no filters necessary
<nightdrever> thankz
<trappist> true, but the complete list is probably too long to be very useful for most purposes
<ign0ramus> trappist, touche :)
<solipcyst> Hello everyone.  So, I'm trying to nail down why my boot takes so long, and I installed bootchart from the official repos, but it doesn't seem to be working? (no trace of bootchartd on my system).  Any help?  General boot speed help is much appreciated as well.
<ign0ramus> solipcyst, have you turned off usplash to see what operations are being performed at boot?
<solipcyst> ign0ramus: no i haven't.  i've tried switching switching around my views with ctrl+alt+function-keys, and one of the screens says something to the effect of "loading hardware..." while it hangs
<solipcyst> how would i temporarily turn off usplash?
<ign0ramus> solipcyst, edit your "/boot/grub/menu.lst" and take the word 'splash' out of the string you boot from
<ign0ramus> solipcyst, this is probably your quickest and easiest way to troubleshoot long boot times... you should start there first.
<solipcyst> ign0ramus: i'll give that a go.  any clue about my original question regarding bootchart.  a quick search turned up a lot of dead ends regarding bootlogging in general other than bootchart.
<ign0ramus> solipcyst, never used bootchart :/
<solipcyst> ign0ramus: no problem.  i probably should have tried a simpler route such as the one you suggested first anyway.  i'll likely be back here soon :)
<ign0ramus> solipcyst, best of luck!
<DasEi> solipcyst: check your /var/log/syslog for errors,  do a: dmesg > dmesg.txt in trml an check the txt file, install bum and pick out uneeded services
<DasEi> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ign0ramus> DasEi, he left
<phoenixz> How can I let SSH ignore the knownhosts file? I have some weird problem with a program that keeps replacing the knnown host file and with that it messes up its own ssh calls.. I want to configure ssh to ignore the known hosts file for the moment, just to be able to continue testing. How do I do this?
<DasEi> ign0ramus: thx for dis-ignorance :)
<nightdrever> ok i installed a chess program xboard...when i start it it comes up........failed to start first chess program gnuchessx on localhost: No such file or directory........HOW DO I FIX THIS???
<ign0ramus> DasEi, i have my moments :)
<nightdrever> THEN SOMETHING ABOUT A BROKEN PIPE
<ign0ramus> nightdrever, first result on a google search: http://www.delorie.com/gnu/docs/xboard/FAQ.html#[C.22]
<ign0ramus> hi dad!
<ign0ramus> bye dad :'(
#kubuntu 2009-05-29
<CHuLoYo> adiós
<CHuLoYo> adiooooooooooooooooooos
<CHuLoYo> xD
<solipcyst> ign0ramus: your simple plan has put me on the right path.  but a quick search seems to point to a "known issue" with my motherboard's chipset :/
<ign0ramus> solipcyst, well at least i got the good news first!
<solipcyst> unfortunately, i guess this means i'm stuck with a near 2 minute boot time
<ign0ramus> solipcyst, check launchpad for a fix or at least a workaround
<ign0ramus> solipcyst, not necessarily... what's it hanging on?
<solipcyst> ign0ramus: well, just after "* Loading Hardware Drivers... [OK]", I get "ck804xrom ck804xrom_init_one(): Unable to register resource 0x00000000ff000000-0x00000000ffffffff - kernel bug?"
<ign0ramus> solipcyst, ouch...
<ign0ramus> solipcyst, have you tried any different kernels? (newer/older)
<solipcyst> ign0ramus: yeah, and a quick search of ck804xrom_init_one finds a few people being informed of "known issues" with various nForce chipsets
<solipcyst> ign0ramus: no i haven't.  and that actually brings up another question.  this is a fresh install of kubuntu 9.04 x64.  i've noticed that after performing all updates as suggested by the package update manager that it continues to inform me of "8 software updates available".  when i check what they are, all that it lists are 4 (not 8) "blocked updates" that include what look to be updated kernels.
<solipcyst> linux-image-generic-2.6.28.11.15
<mastermind_> Hi guys, ma Kubuntu's booting with gnome and don know how, can someone  help me?
<daan> Hi! Can anyone tell me how to know which ubuntu version i am running?
<mastermind_> 9.10
<mastermind_> @daan  ls_release
<mastermind_> @daan open the konsole and write ls_release
<lupine_85> lsb_release you mean ?
 * lupine_85 generally just looks in /etc/apt/sources.list
<mastermind_> it's depent
<mastermind_> I use ls_release and work
<daan> mastermind_: with ls_release i get command not found, with lsb_release no lsb modules available
<mastermind_> try how lupine saw
<mastermind_> lsb_release
<ign0ramus> daan, if "lsb_release" doesn't work, do "cat /etc/lsb-release"
<mastermind_> and now, someone can help me?
<daan> ah ok, that works. Thanx mastermind_ , ign0ramus and lupine_85!
<mastermind_> Kubuntu's booting with gnome and don know how, can someone  help me?
<ign0ramus> mastermind_, change the session type on login screen
<mastermind_> your welcome daan
<mastermind_> i did that
<ign0ramus> mastermind_, you picked a kde session, and it still logged you into gnome?
<mastermind_> I try /etc/init.d/kdm restart and don't work
<mastermind_> I log on KDE screen put start gnome session after
<mastermind_> @ign0ramus yes
<ign0ramus> mastermind_, and you have kde properly installed?
<mastermind_> ya, yesterday was running KDE normally
<ign0ramus> mastermind_, so "kubuntu-desktop" is already installed?
<mastermind_> yes
<ign0ramus> mastermind_, this a new one for me...
<ign0ramus> mastermind_, what session types are available to you in gdm?
<mastermind_> run normally or recorvelly
<ign0ramus> mastermind_, are you talking about grub?
<mastermind_> sorry yes
<ign0ramus> mastermind_, in your login manager... what session types does it list?
<ign0ramus> solipcyst, any luck?
<mastermind_> sorry, how i kown that
<ign0ramus> mastermind_, where you type your user name and password to log in... there's a menu to pick what session type.  what options are listed for you?
<mastermind_> some me
<mastermind_> there aren't other user
<ign0ramus> mastermind_, do you see it now?
<mastermind_> ign0ramus I use kdm and not gdm, but in my kdm there are the option to gnome session
<mastermind_> and I some change it
<ign0ramus> mastermind_, right ... and so you pick "kde" and it logs into gnome anyway?
<mastermind_> Yes thats right
<mastermind_> I loging now in KDE
<ign0ramus> mastermind_, what?
<mastermind_> Tanks ign0ramus
<ign0ramus> mastermind_, so that worked?
<mastermind_> ya
<ign0ramus> mastermind_, well i didn't understand half of what you were saying, but i'm glad you got this issue resolved :)
<fbvortex> I'm trying to boot the Kubuntu Jaunty liveCD to install on a new Fujitsu lifebook with i945 graphics.  After I get the boot splash screen, the system loads but Xorg never produces a visible screen.  I've tried setting the graphics to "safe mode" before starting, with no change in the results.  Checking Xorg.0.log doesn't give me any obvious clues.  I can VT-switch and get the command-line.  What should I try to get xorg to actually come up?
<faileas> anyone running konversation kde3 and the backports repo? I was running the debian konversation kde4 alpha and got updated to a new version... wondering if its across the board, or cause i was already running konversation on kde4
<ProfOak> Does anyone know why Links, the web browser, opens up everytime I click a link in an external program?
<Walzmyn> do we know if koffice 2.0 will be backported to 8.10?
<Walzmyn> ProfOak: it must be set as the defalt browser
<Admiral_Chicago> fbvortex: can you pastebin whats in /var/log/Xorg.0.log if you do tail on it
<ign0ramus> ProfOak, probably because you have it set as system default browser
<ProfOak> Walzmyn: That's what I was thinkin, how do I fix that?
<ProfOak> I'm just wondering how that could have happened.
<Walzmyn> ProfOak: well, i thought i knew, i was looking so i could tell you
<fbvortex> Admiral_Chicago, let me copy the contents off onto a USB stick and pastebin it.
<ign0ramus> ProfOak, you can change it in System Settings > Default Applications
<Walzmyn> oh, i see how to use this thing now
 * Walzmyn slaps his forehead
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, sorry to step in like that, i didn't see your answer
<Walzmyn> no, your fine, ign0ramus. I was looking at default apps and couldn't see how to use the thing
<ign0ramus> Walzmyn, good stuff :)
<Walzmyn> do we know if koffice 2.0 will be backported to 8.10?
<Serpardum> kate keeps crashing when I close it.  any idea why?
<fbvortex> Admiral_Chicago, and anyone else who wouldn't mind taking a crack at getting xorg to properly come up on an i945 system: http://pastebin.com/d4736b197
<fbvortex> Admiral_Chicago, that is when I tried to use "safe" mode (I guess VESA)
<Admiral_Chicago> fbvortex: does sudo lshw show you have a VESA card?
<fbvortex> Admiral_Chicago, it doesn't specifically say anything about VESA in the lshw output, but the Xorg.0.log seems to find the VESA BIOS extension.  Let me try the default boot again and post that log -- it does correctly detect the intel driver if I don't try to do "safe" mode, but I still don't get a display.
<Serpardum> every time I close kate I get an error: "A Fatal Error Occurred... Kate (kate) crashed... signal 11..."  Anyone know the cause?
<fbvortex> Serpardum, everything else works fine?
<wissam> iam asking about a link to download a vmware workstation working with kubuntu i tried .boundle vmware and doesnt work
<LadyNikon> wissam: you try looking in synaptic?
<ign0ramus> wissam, vmware workstation requires a paid license
<Serpardum> yes fbvortex, everything else seems fine
<wissam> i have a license
<ign0ramus> wissam, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<wissam> unsupported
<Taggnostr> hello
<fbvortex> Admiral_Chicago, http://pastebin.com/d1e707a32
<Taggnostr> I accidentally removed the application panel (the one on the bottom where all the applications are listed, just that part, I still have the tray the clock and so on), how can I have it back? I'm using kde4
<fbvortex> Admiral_Chicago, seems like it detects the video modes and screen resolution correctly, but it's stuck on a black screen.
<Admiral_Chicago> Taggnostr: go to plasma, hit add...application panel iirc.
<Admiral_Chicago> right click on the desktop
<Admiral_Chicago> let me look fbvortex
<Taggnostr> ok, thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> I ask because Xorg may detect VESA as your driver but you may need a different one...
<Admiral_Chicago> have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<fbvortex> Admiral_Chicago, no, but what other driver would I try?  the intel driver would be the right one...
<fbvortex> Admiral_Chicago, what's the correct way to use  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?  It wants an action option...
<Admiral_Chicago> fbvortex: let me check.
<Admiral_Chicago> action option?
<Admiral_Chicago> what does the line read?
<barrett> join #xbins
<barrett> !join #xbins
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join #xbins
<fbvortex> Admiral_Chicago, I missed the hyphen between dpkg and reconfigure.  Telling it not to use the framebuffer apparently worked.  I had to manually kill the "X" process and tried startx, but at least now I'm getting a graphical screen.
<fbvortex> Admiral_Chicago, thanks, that did the trick.
<fbvortex> Admiral_Chicago, (the dkpg-reconfigure, that is)
<justin__> what other options do I have for an OS then kabuntu
<fbvortex> justin__, you have an incredibly large number of options.
<justin__> like what I dont want windows
<justin__> what about solaris? is it any good?
<justin__> is anyone here?
<justin__> hello
<wissam> any body tried vmware in kubuntu befor?? i need help .. i want to install vmware workstation
<wissam> ??
<wissam> any body help?
<wissam> and how i use my usb in virtualbox i have it dimmed in my virtualbox
<Serpardum> Anyone know how to check if a command produced an error?  Specifically gcc.  I want to know if the compile was successful.  In MS-DOS it would be if (errorlevel)
<justin__> is solaris a good OS?
<hvcghost> I am a ubuntu noob
<hvcghost> little of bt2 and bt3 exp none else
<hvcghost> all horrid windows
<wissam> am trying to install vmware workstation any one have a worked link for kubuntu?
<Guest25033> hello
<luis_> hello good nite everyone i like to ask: i do have kubuntu 8.04 and i do want to install xine extra plugins codecs, but i already did the update and still is gray so it wont allow me to install it, how can i turn it on(black) so i cant install thata??
<sufi> hello
<sufi> hey
<bart_> guys what can i use to create partition and format drives and stuff in kubuntu
<faileas> bart_: qtparted / gparted i suppose. preferably whichever of the two is on the livecd ;p
<xjjk> bart_check out partitionmanager
<xjjk> new KDE4 tool
<xjjk> faileas: I don't think qtparted is maintained anymore...
<iivv> why does kded -- version return a kde version of 3.5? i just installed 9.04
<xjjk> iivv: is it a KDE3 daemon...
<_polto__> hello all
<_polto__> I installed a Kubuntu 9.04 on a eeeBox B202. Everything work, but just moving the mouse hit 100% CPU usage, high network traffic also kill the CPU.
<_polto__> some ideas ?
<alakhia> use top to find which process is consuming cpu
<xjjk> presumably it's X11 and the kernel
<_polto___> X11
<xjjk> rather than any specific process
<xjjk> _polto___: for the former, are you using desktop effects? try turning them off?
<xjjk> for the latter, I have *no* idea
<_polto___> then I ping flood on my LAN, it's ping programm that use 100% CPU.
<xjjk> "ping flood"?
<_polto___> xjjk, I'll try to turn off everything
<_polto___> ping -f 192.168.0.9
<xjjk> _polto___: sorry, what's a ping flood
<xjjk> _polto___: hrm
<xjjk> _polto___: for a second there, thought a ping flood involved executing the ping command many times
<xjjk> doing a lot of forking
<_polto___> xjjk, I will not flood here :) look man ping and search -f
<xjjk> _polto___: yah, I read it
<_polto___> no, ping run only once
<xjjk> right, it's not clear why you'd get high CPU usage with that
<xjjk> _polto___: did desktop effects do anything?
<_polto___> I suspect interrupts are not well managed.
<xjjk> AFAIK the eeebox uses a newer Intel GPU that isn't well supported by OSS drivers
<xjjk> possibly
<xjjk> that's on top of the bad support of Intel graphics in Jaunty in the first place
<_polto___> ok, how can I see that it's interrupt related and possibly find and repair the problem ?
<xjjk> _polto___: it's been a while since I've done that kind of diagnosis, don't recall off the top of my head... one of the files in proc AFAIK
<_polto___> xjjk, up to here I follow.. :)
<xjjk> _polto___: try watching /proc/interrupts and see if anything is increasing ridiculously fast
<_polto___> but then ... ?
<xjjk> that's probably not helpful
<_polto___> they do
<_polto___> and what is Int 2300?
<_polto___> how can it be so high ?
<xjjk> I don't have the expertise to help you =/
<_polto___> Experts! wake up :)
<xjjk> _polto___: you may want to try #kernel-newbies or one of the other Linux kernel channels
<_polto___> good idea
<xjjk> they may have seen the problem before, and/or direct you to more info/where to ask for better help
<iivv> how do i set window colors for compiz?
<tdn> After upgrading to Kubuntu 9.04, ny disk keeps spinning down, when I am not using it. Even when I'm on AC Power. This is very annoying and probably damaging my disk. How do I make it stop?
<rojwan> Hello, I've tried everything but still can't get multiple rows on the taskbar. Does anyone know?
<owen_> hello yall
<owen_> people, may you help me ? :'(
<ussuser> Hello! I have the following problem: I installed kubuntu-desktop on my current ubuntu installation. All was working fine but after4 some days suddenly i had no keyboard input. The result is that now ubuntu works ok as well as kde apps in gnome.
<ussuser> but when logging into kde the problem exists
<ussuser> I appreciate your help guys
<ussuser> What should I do?
<ussuser> Can anyone give some help ?
<ussuser> ok , wish a good day to everyone, i don't have any time to wait
<valeria> hello i have problems with showing files and accessing files via Dolphin using Jaunty Jackalope release.How can I fix it manually?
<khadafi> help me please
<khadafi> i have get a error for my ubuntu 8.10
<khadafi> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<khadafi> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<khadafi> what must i do
<khadafi> ?
<tdn> After upgrading to Kubuntu 9.04, ny disk keeps spinning down, when I am not using it. Even when I'm on AC Power. This is very annoying and probably damaging my disk. How do I make it stop?
<ubuntu___> hi
<khadafi> help me please
<khadafi> <khadafi> i have get a error for my ubuntu 8.10
<khadafi> <khadafi> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<khadafi> <khadafi> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<khadafi> <khadafi> what must i do
<khadafi> <khadafi> ?
<Mamarok> khadafi: that is an error in kpackagekit, you can use the command line for updating
<Mamarok> tdn: what do you mean, keeps spinning down?
<Mamarok> tdn: you can try changing the Guidance power Manager settings in systemsettings -> Advanced tab -> Power management
<khadafi> dog
<khadafi> sorry wrong room
<khadafi> Mamarok: i must update kpackagekit
<khadafi> ?
<Mamarok> khadafi: no, I think it is a bug, but you can use the command line with sudo apt-get to install and update your system
<khadafi> Mamarok : but i still have get same error
<khadafi>  dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/dash_0.5.4-9ubuntu1.1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<khadafi>  files list file for package `libiptcdata0' is missing final newline
<khadafi> Errors were encountered while processing:
<khadafi>  /var/cache/apt/archives/dash_0.5.4-9ubuntu1.1_i386.deb
<khadafi> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<khadafi> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Mamarok> !paste | khadafi
<ubottu> khadafi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Mamarok> please, read your topic!!!
<khadafi> ok
<Mamarok> khadafi: what are you updating?
<khadafi> mamarok : i am write apt-get upgrade in my terminal
<khadafi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/183528/ my error
<Mamarok> khadafi: still, what are you running right now? I have seen no updates for dash
<Mamarok> !info dash
<ubottu> dash (source: dash): POSIX-compliant shell. In component main, is required. Version 0.5.4-12ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 92 kB, installed size 224 kB
<Mamarok> khadafi: are you trying to do a version upgrade?
<khadafi> no
<khadafi> i am try install a package
<khadafi> apt-get install javacc
<khadafi> but i have get that error
<Mamarok> khadafi: what version of Kubuntu do you have now?
<Mamarok> 8.10?
<khadafi> yes ..
<Mamarok> khadafi: and you are using the dash shell?
<khadafi> i am newbie in ubuntu
<khadafi> im using C shell
<khadafi> sometimes bourne
<Mamarok> khadafi: default is bash, so normally you do not use dash, so you can ignore that error IMHO
<Mamarok> there seems to be an error in the dependency
<khadafi> what must i do??
<Mamarok> khadafi: nothing, unless you intend to use dash, but if you are a newbie stay with bash :)
<Mamarok> khadafi: you are using KDE, right?
<khadafi> GNOME..
<Mamarok> khadafi: then you should go to #ubuntu for support, here it's Kubuntu and KDE :)
<khadafi> oke thank's
<khadafi> cowie
<khadafi> see u
<khadafi> hehehe
<juan__> hi
<juan__> spanich
<Mamarok> !es | juan__
<ubottu> juan__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cemunal> will not i use nvidia 71* series drivers with latest xorg version?
<Mamarok> cemuwhat version of Kubuntu do you have now, 8.10?
<Mamarok> arghs, wrong nick, sry
<wangyuan> hello!!!
<jrrr> hi
<wangyuan> hehe ,this is my first use IRC...
<luke> welcome to the web :) lol
<wangyuan> thank you!!
<wangyuan> :)
<luke> well this is my first time on IRC using linux
<luke> :P
<wangyuan> me too! :)
<luke> its weird making the transition from windows to ubuntu
<wangyuan> what are you come from luke?
<luke> australia
<luke> how about u?
<wangyuan> china
<luke> cool
<wangyuan> 谢谢！！
<luke> see, how good is the internet. i just met someone from china who i'd never come across in real life
<luke> woah...can't read chinese lol
<Do0odz> I have a Q ... if I have a broken package .. I cant install anything ???!!!
<wangyuan> yeah!
<wangyuan> what is a Q
<wangyuan> Q4?
<Tm_T> Do0odz: depends on the borken package
<Tm_T> wangyuan: he means question
<luke> actually i have a question too. i'm a first time user of ubuntu, just managed to do all the updates and did getp-apt install desktop-kubuntu to check out the other ...style? do you call it a style?...anyways it installed and now the boot screen has changed to blue and the login window is different but its still the exact same desktop.
<Do0odz> Tm_T : flashplugin-nonfree !! ( after an upgrade to jaunty !)
<wangyuan> sorry my english is not good
<Tm_T> luke: you have to select desktop session type in login screen
<Tm_T> Do0odz: can you be more specific how it is broken?
<luke> oh, i must have missed that. cheers! brb
<hippo> the image displayed when you boot is different in Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu.
<Do0odz> Tm_T : when i -f install I get this error msg .. http://pastebin.com/m1e87712b
<Tm_T> Do0odz: hmm, so have you tried to reinstall it?
<hippo> If you install everything, you will see the latest you installed when you boot.
<Do0odz> Tm_T : I tried removing it by synaptic .. I cant !! .. and even from the files in usr I also cant delete the files :| !!!
<Tm_T> hippo: to who you're speaking to?
<Do0odz> Tm_T : I triiied it all :'( !!! .. I cant install wicd as I cant connect wirelessly due to that broken package :@ !!!
<hippo> I explained to luke what happends to him bootscreen.
<hippo> his
<Tm_T> hippo: he is not here (:)
<hippo> yep, sorry.
<Tm_T> Do0odz: did you try to reinstall the broken package?
<Do0odz> Tm_T : yes I tried reinstalling / removing anything u can imagine lol
<wangyuan> my grub  have some problem ,power on PC, will says 'error 18'
<Do0odz> Tm_T : Actually I cant reinstall it that option i cant do in synaptic its not clickable lol
<Do0odz> Tm_T : I can either remove or completely remove
<Tm_T> Do0odz: try reinstall that broken package using commandline
<hippo> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Stage2-errors.html#Stage2-errors
<Guest12433> Does anyone know how I could connect an MTP device, namely a creative ZEN, without using amarok. I am aiming to copy all my music to my PC, and amarok doesn't seem to like it.
<maco> Guest12433, um...i know it works with rhythmbox, but i cant guarantee it's any better than amarok in large volumes
<Guest12433> Ok
<Guest12433> I'll try it
<wangyuan> thank you!!
<wangyuan> hehe
<Guest12433> Could I use wine to install the Zen explorer thing?
<Guest12433> And rhythmbox fails aswell, but thanks for the suggestion
<Mamarok> Guest12433: MTP support for Amarok is work in progress, ask on #amarok
<Guest12433> do you know about wine and the zen explorer?
<Mamarok> Guest66730: no, sorry
<Mamarok> Guest66730: don't know the Ten, but does it have a UDS port?
<Mamarok> Zen
<faileas> Mamarok: newer zen?
<faileas> or an older model? there's a zen specific media manager called gnomad2
<Mamarok> faileas: it's not me who has a Zen :)
<faileas> ahh
 * faileas used to have one, and i got it sorta working on linux ;p
<Mamarok> Guest66730: if it has an USB port you can mount it as a simple USB device
<faileas> i currently have an ipod, but thats cause its got a lot more space than anything else on the market
<Mamarok> and use it through the "Files" tab in Amarok2
<faileas> Mamarok: incorrect. Depends on the model, but most hard drive based models, and larger flash based models use MTP or some other propetary protocol
<Mamarok> faileas: I said "if"...
<faileas> Mamarok: even if it has a USB port, it may not have mass storage support
<Mamarok> faileas: didn't know that, but I never owned such a device
<faileas> Mamarok: ;)
<Mamarok> faileas: anyway, we have a GSoC student who works on this now so it should be mostly solved at the end of the summer
<faileas> lol
<faileas> one would hope
<faileas> Creative sucks in terms of open source support
<wissam> i lost my system tray how can i got it again???
<Mamarok> wissam: only the tray, not the panel?
<Mamarok> wissam: which Kubuntu do you have?
<wissam> kubuntu 9.10
<wissam> the panel is there
<wissam> but tried to move it i lost my system tray
<wissam> the clock and other things
<Mamarok> 9.10 is Karmic Koala, totally Alpha
<Mamarok> wissam: you mean 8.10 I guess
<wissam> no
<wissam> 9.10
<wissam> iam sure
<Dragonslicer> wissam- did you try adding the plasmoid back to the panel?
<wissam> how can i do this
<wissam> ??
<Dragonslicer> There's nothing special about the system tray. It's just another plasmoid
<Dragonslicer> Same as any other
<Dragonslicer> Panel Options -> Add Widgets
<wissam> yes
<Mamarok> wissam: you should not run 9.10 in a productive system, you know that, do you? and there is no support for it here, discussion about Karmic is in #ubuntu+1
<wissam> oh really?
<wissam> i didnt know
<wissam> i have some broblems with it
<Mamarok> wissam: Alpha is never for productive systems...
<wissam> i cant run a vmware for example
<Mamarok> wissam: please take this discussion to #ubuntu+1
<faileas> wissam: vmware kernel support tends to lag behind. Generally you can't expect it to work on a newly released release, let alone a alpha
<Mamarok> wissam: and this should not astonish you, it's early development, so things break a lot
<Mamarok> anywa<y, folks, Karmic discussions belong to #ubuntu+1, please respect that
<wissam> yes
<wissam> ok
<wissam> thank you all
<Mamarok> yaw :)
<Idhan> hi, I want to buy a tv-card, any recomandation suggestion to get it work on linux and windows?
<satch> hi all - I have aa  creative x-fi elite pro and of course, using the latest creative driverss for it - i have  no volume control - kmix  shows up in hte process list but there's  no icon for it in the tray  and runningg kmixctrl from the console gives  me errors says it can't find PCM:0
<satch> can   someone offer some suggestions on what to do ?
<satch> anyone ?
<soaresnet> oi
<Idhan> any advice for a tv-card?
<berts> hola!!!
<eurythmia> hey, I'm running jaunty, and I have an ati radeon hd 3450, running with the fglrx module, in my xorg.conf I have : Option "EnableRandR12" "false" # and I still can't get extended desktop, when I run "aticonfig --dtop=horizontal --overlay-on=1" it writes out the config, but I still only get mirrored displays. Could somebody please help me get my extended, or big, desktop?
<LadyNikon> Idhan: that is the vaguest question of the hour
<Idhan> LadyNikon: so, what is you point?
<Idhan> considering that people able to answer that question could joint this channel
<LadyNikon> the point is.. do you have an actual question.. cause you said "any advice for tv-card"
<LadyNikon> Idhan: what type of tv card? what version of kubuntu are you using? what advise do you need?
<Idhan> well, very simple, should work on kubuntu 9.04 preferably out of the box
<LadyNikon> ok.
<oDuda> hello all !
<oDuda> anybody knows about kubuntu and LTSP ?
<eurythmia> Idhan, oDuda : http://catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<oDuda> eurythmia wrong question in wrong plase ? sorry ...
<oDuda> place*
<oDuda> LTSP and (k)ubuntu ?
<oDuda> Ursinha ? portuguese ?
<Ursinha> oDuda, yes
<Ursinha> well
<Ursinha> I speak portuguese
<Ursinha> but am brazilian
<oDuda> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh me too !
<Ursinha> :)
<oDuda> you work with *buntu ?
<oDuda> from where Ursinha ?
<Ursinha> oDuda, I work at Canonical
<Ursinha> but with Launchpad :)
<oDuda> Canonical is not in Africa?
<luke> hi, i'm messing around with themes and each time i install one it only appears under 'custom' so when i click on another theme the installed one disappears. i try to install again and it says error cant move directory over directory
<oDuda> Ursinha is there ?
<Ursinha> oDuda, oh no :)
<Ursinha> Mark is
<Ursinha> Canonical has offices in some countries, but the main office is in London
<Ursinha> I'm at Barcelona in UDS right now
<oDuda> oh cool !
<oDuda> from wich state are you in Brazil ?
<oDuda> LTSP running under *buntu please !
<oDuda> Ursinha ?
 * genii makes some coffee
<Idhan> oDuda: http://beginlinux.com/server_training/linux-terminal-server/126-linux-terminal-server/1053-ltsp-on-ubuntu-804
<oDuda> Idhan thanks !
<Idhan> oDuda: np :=)
<eurythmia> oDuda, it's not that it was the wrong place, it's that it wasn't a good question.
<eurythmia> (back from before I disappeared, sorry)
<annma> hi people
<jussi01> hi annma
<annma> anyone would know why bubblemon in panel does not want to be removed and keeps coming back please?
<annma> anyone???
<annma> there's a simple reason to it
<annma> but I forgot it
<annma> and we keep having users about it in  #kde
<Tm_T> I have no idea
<annma> someone has
<annma> I was givenan explanation some time ago
<jussi01> annma: what do you mean by "bubblemon" ?
<annma> bubblemon plasmoid on kde4
<jussi01> ahh, no idea, sorry, ive not seen that before. Mamarok, tsimpson you around/seen that?
<Mamarok> jussi01: here!
<annma> Mamarok: ah I need you
<Mamarok> never used bubblemon to be honest
<Mamarok> annma: what's the problem?
<annma> it seems that when you put it in panel and remove it, it keeps coming back
<annma> in karmik
 * Mamarok doesn't use karmic
<annma> I acn't reproduce in trunk and I know there is an explanation
<annma> but I forgot the explanation
<Mamarok> annma: maybe the devs in -devel would know
<oDuda> eurythmia thank you
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Mamarok> hi BluesKaj :)
 * genii makes more coffee
<BluesKaj> hey Mamarok :)
 * BluesKaj hands coffees to genii and Mamarok
<genii> Woohoo! Caffeine!
 * Mamarok distributes chocolate cookies
<xp-killer> hi how do i find my bookmarks and my deb files to save on an external hdd?
 * maco noms
<maco> xp-killer, your debs are in /var/cache/apt/archives
<maco> bookmarks vary by browser
<Mamarok> xp-killer: in the broswer, go to the bookmarks menu, there is a bookmark editing option which will allow you to export those
<Mamarok> should be available in all browser I think
<genii> xp-killer: All your deb files of installed stuff should be in /var/cache/apt/archives    your firefox bookmarks in ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default in a file called bookmarks.html
<xp-killer> maco: i dont have the menu stuff since i update everything went haywire
<genii> If you've ran apt-get clean you may not have a complete .deb listing in the cache, so be warned
<xp-killer> genii: the deb i got but it's the konqueror bookmarks im looking for
<jussi01> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<genii> xp-killer: Konq bookmarks are in ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/
<jussi01> and the bookmarks file needs to be exported, open firefox, bookmarks, organise bookmarks, import and backup, export html
<natschil> hello, does anyone know a plasma theme that looks a little like the default ubuntu theme?
<oDuda> Idhan do you use that link about ltsp ? appears to be out of service...
<Mamarok> natschil: did you check on kde-look.org?
<Mamarok> natschil: although you will have to install it through the systemsettings -> appearance -> theme
<oDuda> ldhan Idhan do you use that link about ltsp ? appears to be out of service...
<natschil> Mamarok: I'll check on kde-look.org, I've checked there before, but the majority of the themes seem to be dark ones, and as there are quite a lot, I was wondering if anyone knew whether an ubuntu plasma theme existed.
<xp-killer> genii: i dont see the names of the web pages i save in ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/
<Mamarok> natschil: I don't know of any, no, but anyway, the organge colors are not exactly KDE favorites :)
<Mamarok> orange*
<BluesKaj> want orange & brown go gnome :)
<natschil> Mamarok: I was mainly thinking the panel, but yeah, kde seems to like blue & black more nowadays...
<Mamarok> natschil: if it's only for the colors, there are quite a few available
<Mamarok> natschil: it always did, Tango and it's derivatives always were mor gnome-related
<natschil> BluesKaj: what happened to KDE being so configurable :) I like kde because it lets me use compiz with multiple wallpapers *and* plasmoids and destop icons
<BluesKaj> there are more themes etc, but you have to download them
<xp-killer> BluesKaj: do u know where i can find my bookmarks to save them?im not seing them  in ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/
<natschil> where are plasma themes stored?
<Mamarok> xp-killer: they have to be there, look for a *.xml file
<Mamarok> natschil: in /usr/share/
<Mamarok> probably themes
<Tm_T> if selfinstalled, then in users homedir
<Tm_T> selfinstalled = used gethotnewstuff (orwhatsitcalled)
<natschil> Mamarok: where in /usr/share ?
<Mamarok> natschil: check for a themes or plasma folder there, wait...
<xp-killer> Mamarok: yea that xml file is there but when i clic on to to see if the bookmarks are ritten down in it it has nothing in it but some msg with an error
<v3ctor> natschil: have you tried blubuntu to replace the oragne and brown theme?
<v3ctor> s/oragne/orange/
<natschil> v3ctor: I like the orange and brown theme though
<xp-killer> XML parsing error
<xp-killer> fatal parsing error: the document is not in the correct file format in line 811, column 71
<xp-killer>     <bookmark:icon name="favicons/answers.launchpad.net_@@_launchpad" />
<xp-killer> oh sorry
<xp-killer> Mamarok: thats what in the xml file
 * Mamarok gets more coffee
<Mamarok> xp-killer: you only have one xml file there?
<Mamarok> xp-killer: if it doesn't start with a doctype header it's pretty useless
<Mamarok> xp-killer: tried exporting the bookmarks?
<xp-killer> Mamarok: i cant konqueror prety mest up since i upgrade
<BluesKaj> natschil, right click on the desktop/desktop settings/new theme , go from there
<Mamarok> xp-killer: upgrade to what?
<xp-killer> only one xml file is there
<xp-killer> 9.04
<xp-killer> i what to save my stuff to go back to 8.10
<Mamarok> xp-killer: works fine here, you didn't move your .kde/ at one time, didn't you?
<fehrp> hi
<natschil> BluesKaj: thanks for the info, but I'm looking for the actual theme files so I can make my own theme, not for new themes
<alarm> hello, i saw some "approaches" of how to install nvidia drivers. they all suggest to the "Hardware drivers" application and install it from there
<alarm> unfortunately there are no nvidia drivers to install at all from there
<alarm> how else can i install them ?
<xp-killer> i did nothing all i did is upgrade then i keep getting this msg on my flat screen not suportive so i had to plug my old screen back to get image when i get it i saw konqueror was missing a lot of stuff
<alarm> i own an nvidia G8600
<Hagus> What does %boot mean on my Desktop?
<Hagus> There is an icon that looks as if it is for a hd or device or something like that.
<Hagus> I had previously had fedora10 on my machine.
<BluesKaj> natschil, dunno if this is the place to be asking about that roll your own themes :)
<Mamarok> xp-killer: if you didn't move the .kde/ folder everything should still be there, unless you used a different folder to store the bookmarks
<Mamarok> natschil: go to the #plasma channel then, you have to compile the themes to be able to use those in KDE4
<natschil> Mamarok: thanks
 * Mamarok goes for a coffee now
<rohan> i am using kde 3.5.10 on kubuntu 8.04. i have ~/eclipse in my $PATH, yet in the run dialog (alt-f2) when i type "eclipse", it says command not found
<rohan> what can i do to run eclipse from run dialog?
<xp-killer> can i install linux 1st then put back my xp hdd then install the grub?
<rohan> xp-killer: yes
<xp-killer> rohan: you shore?
<rohan> xp-killer: yes, i am sure.
<xp-killer> ok if it doesnt work im coming to hunt u down >_<
<rohan> xp-killer: hang on for a moment
<xp-killer> let the downgrade begin back to 8.10
<rohan> xp-killer: read this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<xp-killer> rohan: ok
<BluesKaj> rohan you may have to kdesudo eclipse in the run box if you installed it as root
<MarshWiggle> hello
<BluesKaj> !hi | MarshWiggle
<ubottu> MarshWiggle: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<MarshWiggle> off the top of your heads, which program should i look into for ripping and encoding to mp3?
<BluesKaj> I use soundkonverter , MarshWiggle
<BluesKaj> !ripping
<ubottu> To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see http://tinyurl.com/2x7qsh
<BluesKaj> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MarshWiggle> thanks heaps
<ati> hello
<ati> i started to read a plasmoid tutorial but at the end a i don know what i have to do
<ati> t
<ati> here is it
<ati> http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Plasma/GettingStarted
<ati> can anybody help me?
<xp-killer> yee long live 8.10
<xp-killer> maco:
<xp-killer> can u give me back the website how to install the grub i lost it
<tntat> hi all, i cant get compiz to work in kubuntu 9.04, any one have any idea wot to do?
<handx> compiz is for ubuntu,you can go to appnr.com to get one for kubuntu
<tntat> i installed it allready, but i cant get cube to work
<handx> maybe you install the wrong driver
<BluesKaj> handx, join #compiz
<tntat> wot driver do i need?
<handx> drivers for nvidia is easy to install buy for ati is difficult
<ahmos> hi, is there a wifi program that can map al hosts around me and the distance if possible?
<Tupac_Shakur> sup
<Tupac_Shakur> kubuntu 9.04=shit
<Pici> Is the language really necessary?
<oDuda> somebody knows something about *ubuntu and LTSP ?
<Hagus> Pici: short answer is No.  Long answer is Not at all :)
 * Hagus is happy enough with his 9.04
<Tupac_Shakur> 9.04.............
<phh> Tupac_Shakur: for me kubuntu 9.10 works already better than 9.04 /o\
<lago> part
<pape> comment installer ofice sur ubuntu
<pape> aider moi
<xp-killer> lol
<Mamarok> !fr | pape
<ubottu> pape: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<admin__> Bonjour à tous :)
<Peti> Hi
<Peti> I'm having some issues with Kubuntu 4.2, just installed it a couple days ago. Everything is beautiful, I'm thinking about switching over to it from Windows 7, but there's one problem: it keeps on freezing on me about 5-10 minutes after logging in. It started after I enabled my Nvidia Geforce Go 7200 graphics card, and then just continued. Is there anyways we could fix that?
<Mamarok> Peti: Kubuntu 9.04 you mean I guess
<oDuda> im just downloading ubuntu 9.04. It have some issue ?
<Peti> yes, thats it mamarok
<Peti> Ill be right back in 15, someone needs picking up
<Mamarok> Peti: what driver for Nvidia do you use, those from the repositories?
<alarm> hello, where can i download and install adobes flash player for 64bit ?
<Mamarok> alarm: from the restricted repositories AFAIK
<Mamarok> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<alarm> well, i remember a few months ago there was an issue as the flash player was for 32bit
<alarm> and it was crashing sometimes
<Mamarok> alarm: the package is called flashpllugin-installer
<Mamarok> flashplugin-installer even
<alarm> ok i will check that
<Mamarok> alarm: a few month ago is not now, I have that plugin and it works
<alarm> :)
<sheytan_> Hi. i've got a problem with kubuntu 9.04 live cd mode. when i start it, then starts the kde splash screen, it comes to the globe icon, then the screen just turns black with a small blue square. what can be the problem?
<Mamarok> sheytan_: I guess your graphic card is not supported
<alarm> one question
<andreelys> cheers guys.. 1 question.. i just freshly installed kubuntu 9.04 .. but i have problems with my video driver..
<alarm> ia32libs , nspluginwrapper , what are all those things that need to be installed ?
<andreelys> the video card is VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800/K8N800/K8N800A[S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<Mamarok> alarm: libraries
<alarm> i need so many things just for a .so to work ?
<sheytan_> Mamarok: is gf 7600 i guess ( it's my freind computer so i'm not sure), and i think that it should works?
<tsimpson> alarm: .so is a shared library (DLL), it has things it depends on
<Mamarok> sheytan_: well, not with the desktop effects I fear
<Mamarok> alarm: seriousley, I don't know, wait, I'll check the dependencies
<alarm> hold on a second
<sheytan_> Mamarok: the desktop effects are disabled by default, so they're not running
<alarm> why should this then work
<alarm> wget http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz && tar xvfz libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<alarm> udo mv libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<alarm> all it seems doing here is just coping the .so file
<alarm> no libraries...
<Mamarok> alarm: it did install those for me too, so I guess yes
<alarm> then why do u tell me about the repo plugin ?
<alarm> dont get it
<Mamarok> sheytan_: then something else is wrong, but usually if the live CD doesn't work, then the intsll will not work neither
<Peti> Mamarok: yes, from the repos. I'm a newbie when it comes to Linux, so I just typed in nvidia, downloaded and installed a graphics card analyzer, and then installed what it recommended. The OS immediately froze then, I had to force shut it down, and kept on freezing 5-15 minutes after logging in.
<tsimpson> alarm: because the package pulls in the 32bit plugin, as the 64bit one has stability issues
<Mamarok> alarm: check what the nspluginwrapper is, you will see
<sheytan_> Mamarok: my friend just want to test kubuntu, so i tell her to try the live cd mode. For me it works well. Can it be that the iso did burn wrong?
<Mamarok> sheytan_: no, if it works on your PC then the ISO is ok, I guess it's his graphics card that has no driver, I wouldn't install it on that PC
<Mamarok> s/his/her
<sheytan_> Mamarok: it's other iso then my
<Mamarok> Peti: you are alway better off with the drivers that come with the distribution, at least those are tested
<Mamarok> sheytan_: then check with your CD, you will know then
<Peti> Mamarok: I don't think those installed with my graphics card, the screen was very sluggish until after I installed one from the repo. Is there a way I can uninstall the repo one and install the distribution one?
<sheytan_> she lives about 20 km far from me, so it's not so simple. but i'll tell her to download another one and burn it again with slower speed
<Mamarok> Peti: the repositories you have ar those of Kubuntu, hence the distribution, and those are tested to work
<Mamarok> Peti: usually the correct driver is installed by default
 * Mamarok needs to restart her konsole, can't read my screen anymore, bbl
<Mamarok> oh, it's gone :)
<Peti> Mamarok: hmm...should I try reinstalling the whole OS? The first time I installed I didn't have internet, so maybe it couldn't update?
<Mamarok> Peti: define what is the distribution package for you please, I think there is some confusion here
<Mamarok> Peti: also no, this is not windows, you do not have to do fresh installs because one thing is sloppy :)
<Peti> Mamarok: at first I thought the distribution package was straight from the CD, but now I'm not so sure
<Peti> Mamarok: Great! :D
<jmho> hi, I've got font problems with kubuntu 9.10 alpha, is here the right place to ask?
<Mamarok> Peti: Kubuntu si the distribution, and the repositories are distribution provided, so what Nvidia driver are we talking about here?
<Mamarok> jmho: it's Alpha software and expected to break, discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<jmho> Mamarok: ok, thx
<Mamarok> yaw :)
<Peti> Well, the driver is Nvidia Geforce Go 7200.
<Peti> (just confirmed it on Device Manager)
<Mamarok> Peti: where did you download it from?
<Peti> Add/Remove software under Utilities in Kubuntu
<hgg> Hi - are ubuntu machines susceptible to viruses.. My system has suddenly slowed down considerably..
<Mamarok> Peti: what version is it then? If you are using 9.04 it should be the Nvidia 180 driver
<hgg> How do I check if I have any>
<Tm_T> hgg: first off, how it is slower?
<Mamarok> hgg: no, usually not, slow down can have different reasons
<Peti> Mamarok: I'm pretty sure that's the version I'm using. Not on Kubuntu right now
<hgg> every window is taking a lot more time to change to.. and the screen dims for some time..
<hgg> i was never experiencing it till today..
<Mamarok> hgg: do you have enough disk space for /home and / ?
<hgg> yes.. i checked that
<hgg> is there any standard Antivirus software that I should have installed?
<BluesKaj> !virus | hgg
<ubottu> hgg: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Mamarok> hgg: I don't think it's a virus, more like a process running wild on your system
<Mamarok> hgg: type top in a konsole and look at which application uses most CPU
<Peti> I'll be right back, going to login to Kubuntu to check drivers
<Mamarok> Peti: then try tweaking your desktop effects, etc
<aa3b> Oh noes! He is here too!
<hgg> Xorg
<Mamarok> aa3b: behave!
<hgg> is using most CPU
<Mamarok> hgg: and the second one?
<FernandoLB> Hello. Is it possible to install kde 4.3 beta on Kubntu 9.04 ?
<hgg> currently synaptic.. keeps changing
<Mamarok> FernandoLB: ye, but its only recommended for really experienced users, there are some dependency problems
<Mamarok> hgg: are you installing something?
<Mamarok> hgg: synaptic should not run default, only if you are installing something
<hgg> i was just downloading clamav because of the slowdown
<Mamarok> hgg: we already told you, there is no virus, I use Linux since +10 years and have never senn a virus
<Mamarok> hgg: also, Kubuntu is by default a secure system, the problem is elsewhere
<Mamarok> seen* even
<hgg> thats good news :)
<Mamarok> hgg: are you running more than one user session?
<hgg> I use ubuntu..
<hgg> no
<kaddi> hello :)
<Mamarok> hgg: right now you are running Gnome?
<hgg> yes
<aa3b> ... lol
<FernandoLB> Mamarok: Hmm. I already used archlinux, gentoo and openbsd. Not sure whether I'm able to handle this dependencies thing. Are these dependencies on the repositories ?
<Mamarok> hgg: then ask in #ubuntu, we do support for KDE here only
<hgg> oh ok .. sorry
<Mamarok> FernandoLB: well, if one knows how to look for the packages that are missing and on how to use dpkg -i --force-overwrite if there are conflicts, you can give it a try
<Mamarok> aa3b: what is so funny here?
<hgg> one more question.. is ubuntu less secure ?
<Tm_T> hgg: nope
<FernandoLB> Mamarok: Thanks.
<hgg> ok thanx
<Mamarok> hgg: read what I said above, Linux is a secure system by default, unless you open it deliverately
<Mamarok> FernandoLB: yaw :)
<Mamarok> deliberately even...
<aa3b> Mamarok: nvm :x
<FernandoLB> :)
<Mamarok> FernandoLB: once installed it runs great, runs here currently, shiny
<ToreadorVampire> Hey all ... random question about an Ubuntu problem I've bee having for a while - and even had in Hardy ... in both Hardy and Jaunty I have ended up solving it the same way (abandon the package manger, install the software myself) ... but what's the deal with bugfixes in repository software?
<ToreadorVampire> ... in this exact situation - the repository software was the nvidia GPU driver - both back when I was using Hardy and now I've started using Jaunty - the first thing I did was to install the repository version of the driver ...
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: security fixes are sent to the security repository, new versions to backports, everything else in the default repositories
<FernandoLB> What is the difference between flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-nonfree ?
<Mamarok> so if there is a bugfix available for your version, you will get an update notfication
<Mamarok> FernandoLB: one is a transitional package, the current is the flashplugin-intaller
<FernandoLB> Mamarok: Do you mean, just the name change ?
<ToreadorVampire> ... in both cases the repository version had bugs which affected me, and whilst nvidia had released a bugfixed version of the driver a long time ago, there was nothing new in the repos, no update notification etc
<Mamarok> FernandoLB: no, one is used for transition to the new package
<FernandoLB> :)
<ToreadorVampire> And as said - in both situations I ended up just uninstalling the repos drivers and manually installing the ones I got straight from the nvidia website (credit to nvidia, they make their installers very easy to use)
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: it's a matter of manpower and people available to do the package backports
<ToreadorVampire> But - whilst at first I thought "great!, repository-based software installation", it's uncovered a bit of a weakness that I rely on the ubuntu people to make the updated stuff available
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: if you know how to make deb packages, you are welcome to jump on board and give a hand
<ToreadorVampire> Mamarok> Sadly, I don't
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: well, then you will either have to wait or installe by yourself, sorry, we cannot acheive miracles
<ToreadorVampire> I know nothing about Linux packaging ... I'm a developer, but not a desktop app developer, I do web apps (and in C#/mono)
 * ToreadorVampire cowers from the inevitible "eww!"
<Mamarok> there is a testing and Q&A policy for packages that have to be respected
<petike> Hi, I checked and yes the Nvidia driver is 180
<Mamarok> ToreadorVampire: you are always free to do what you want, just do not complain about free services :)
<petike> I just deactivated both the graphics and wireless drivers...I assume I have to reboot?
<Mamarok> petike: no, just run jockey for the Nvidia driver
<ToreadorVampire> Mamarok> No, of course ... I'm not /really/ complaining - I was kind of waiting for someone to say:  "Hey, didn't you hear about [XXX repository I hadn't heard of before]"
<tdn> After upgrading to Kubuntu 9.04, ny disk keeps spinning down, when I am not using it. Even when I'm on AC Power. This is very annoying and probably damaging my disk. How do I make it stop?
<petike> Ok, I'll be right back. Need to reboot to activate it.
<Mamarok> tdn: why would this dammage your disk? You have a power management where you can configure your power saving
<petike> Restarted...here's hoping that fixes the freezing problem.
<ToreadorVampire> petike> Freezing problem?
<ToreadorVampire> I think I missed your problem description - what was it?
<ToreadorVampire> Because I saw you mention nvidia drivers and I was just having some serious problems with nvidia drivers, which I solved by just ditching the repository-installed driver and installing 185.18.14 from nvidia's FTP
<ToreadorVampire> Or was it 183.18.14 ?
<ToreadorVampire> No, no, 185.18.14 is the one I just installed
<ToreadorVampire> Mamarok> could you PM me petike's problem description please?
<ToreadorVampire> Mamarok> Coz he mentioned he had a "freezing problem" and also nvidia driver version 180 (from kubuntu repos) - the exact problem I was having with driver version 180 is that it kept locking up on my and hanging my x server
<ToreadorVampire> Ah, petike is back!
<petike> Apparently not, removing the graphics driver again. Maybe that does something...
<petike> Any other ideas?
<Mamarok> petike: check with ToreadorVampire please, he seems to have had a similar problem
<ToreadorVampire> petike> What is your problem?  I think I missed when you originally stated it (I came in too late)
<petike> ToreadorVampire: I just installed Kubuntu and was planning on switching over from Windows 7. Problem is, after I installed the Nvidia graphics driver (version 180), Kubuntu randomly freezes. Used to let me on 5-10 minutes before doing so, this last time it was around 3. So now I removed the driver and hope that that will solve it...but I would like to install it again, preferably without...
<petike> ...having the freezing problem
<ToreadorVampire> petike> Yeah - it sounds very much like the problem I had ... I went and spoke to the nvidia dudes about it and their suggestion (which has worked great for me so far) was to remove the ubuntu/repository-installed nvidia driver and manually install the latest nvidia driver from their website
<ToreadorVampire> But hang on - will give you more info ...
<Mamarok> tdn: did you check your power management in systemsettings ->Desktop and systemsettings -> advanced tab -> Power management?
<petike> ToreadorVampire: problem is, I'm a newbie at all things Linux. Only thing I can do is follow directions to type in commands in the terminal and install from the repositories. :P Never figured out how to install manually.
<ToreadorVampire> petike> That's fine ... credit to the nvidia guys they made it VERY easy to manually install their drivers ... VERY VERY easy :)
<petike> ToreadorVampire: That's great! :D
<ToreadorVampire> Step 1) ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/185.18.14/ and take a copy of the file that ends in pkg1.run
<ToreadorVampire> petike> Save that somewhere you can find it like on your desktop
<petike> ToreadorVampire: package 0 or 1?
<ToreadorVampire> package 1 (the bigger one)
<ToreadorVampire> Step 2)  grab a writing implement and something to write on, because I'l have to tell you a command that you're going to need to execute in a pure-console environment ...
<ToreadorVampire> petike> That command is:  sudo sh Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-185.18.14-pkg1.run
<ToreadorVampire> Damn, he left
<ToreadorVampire> Probably lost his xserver again
 * ToreadorVampire pastebins the instructions
<petike> So apparently removing the driver didn't help, I just froze again.
<ToreadorVampire> No, I know, you need to replace it with a new driver version
<ToreadorVampire> I'm going to write all of those instructions on a website so that you can refer to them/write them down and not need to worry if your xserver hangs again
<petike> ToreadorVampire: Alrighty, its on my desktop. Saved :)
<petike> ToreadorVampire: Thanks!
<ToreadorVampire> OK - did the download complete before your xserver hung?
<petike> no, I just redownloaded
<ToreadorVampire> Coz if you have a broken download you could be in trouble ;)
<ToreadorVampire> OK,  cool
<alarm> hello again. why when i copy from/to a windows partition the transfer rate is SOOOO slow ? meaning of 2-3mb/s ?
<alarm> my internet connection is faster than my HDs or what ? :P
<Mamarok> alarm: because of the unwillingness of Microsoft to open up specifications for ntfs share completely
<alarm> is that for sure ? cause i cant remember on prior versions of debian something like that
<alarm> i can remember of rates like 15-30mb/s
<alarm> but seeing files being copied sometimes with just kilobytes doesnt sound normal to me
<Mamarok> alarm: a line is always as fast as it's weakest point, so if there are speed problems on the other side
<ToreadorVampire> http://pastebin.com/m499a6ccb « petike - here you go - here are the full instructions (I rambled a bit, so they look longer than they are)
<alarm> what kind of line ?
<alarm> dont get you
<ToreadorVampire> petike> You might want to write steps 5 and 6 down or print them or something, because at that point you won't be able to get into irc to ask more questions
<Mamarok> alarm: ok, you talk of a local HD? how is it mounted then?
<alarm> sata
<alarm> mounted as ntfs
<petike> ToreadorVampire: Thanks a ton man, I'll let you know how it went in a bit. :)
<ToreadorVampire> :)
<ToreadorVampire> Hopefully that will work for you as well as it did for me :)
 * ToreadorVampire is just happy now he has compiz performing well on Jaunty :)
<petike> I ran that command from Step 2, and it came back with an error saying I'm running x86_64 while the file is for x86. Is that ok?
<ToreadorVampire> Oh
<Mamarok> alarm: then I don't know, that should not be much of a problem, as you are copying from ntfs
<ToreadorVampire> No, sorry - didn't think that you might be running 64 bit
<ToreadorVampire> Sorry
<petike> Its all cool
<ToreadorVampire> petike> I can direct you to a different file to download
 * Mamarok calls it a day, exhausted
<alarm> okie
<petike> ToreadorVampire: that'd be great.
<ToreadorVampire> ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/185.18.14
<ToreadorVampire> petike> That's the 64-bit download location
<petike> ToreadorVampire: I didn't know I was running 64 bit either, windows said its 32. :)
<ToreadorVampire> On that one ... try package2:  "pkg2.run"
<petike> Ok, downloading
<ToreadorVampire> Hmm, well - I'd think that the nvidia driver installer wouldn't be wrong ...
<draik> Is there an app for KDE that helps get a good syntax view for scripting? KATE is ok, but it doesn't show me if I forgot to close a tag or something along those lines.
<ToreadorVampire> But of course, try step 2 with that one and hopefully it will confirm that it's the right one
<petike> Will do
<ToreadorVampire> draik> Have you tried XML[DEBUG]
<ToreadorVampire> ?
<ToreadorVampire> I mean - the XML DEBUG syntax highlighting option in kate?
<draik> ToreadorVampire: No. I've only used F11 for showing the line count.
<ToreadorVampire> draik> What are you writing?  HTML?  XHTML?  (you mentioned 'tag')  Or some other markup language?
<draik> ToreadorVampire: Sorry, I'm used to HTML so I'm still calling it tags, but I'm writing bash scripts. It's marked for bash scripting, but it won't tell me if I don't have something closed, such as my 'if/fi' and 'case/esac' statements.
<tdn> Mamarok, there is nothing about disk spin down in systemsettings ->Desktop and systemsettings -> advanced tab -> Power management?
<petike> Going on to step 4, I'll be back in a bit
<ToreadorVampire> draik> Ah ... well ... the only thing I have for that is watching the code-folding markers (F9)
<eagles0513875> i swear jaunty hates my laptop and my desktop chipset at least the network manager widget is there still the newer version that is in kubuntu-experimental
<ToreadorVampire> draik> Or - just try executing the script?
<draik> ToreadorVampire: It's for my server and I have to FTP then SSH. Bit of a pain to just find out I missed a ;; or closer.
<draik> Yes, I have code-folding markers enabled as well
<ToreadorVampire> Which ... brings up an interesting question - does anybody know of a good "bash script sandboxing" environment/application?  Often when we write scripts the only way to really test them is to execute them ... now if it's a script that deals in complex stuff, or it's being executed as root, a runaway script with mistakes could really trash a whole machine ...
<ToreadorVampire> ... does anybody know of a good debugging environment that prevents that?  Something that prevents a script from doing things, and instead echos out "what it would have done"
<ToreadorVampire> Like:  Script requested to remove directory "FOO" recursively ... Script output 4 lines of text to file "BAR" ...
<ToreadorVampire> But prevents it from actually doing those things, so that in the case of a runaway script you don't do a load of damage
<Mamarok> tdn: your disk spins down because your power management settings are wrong, you probably ask your system to resume to disk within a few minutes or so, go check those settings.
<Mamarok> tdn: also, it would be nice to stay here when you ask a question, so we could handle this immediately, not just paste a question then diaapear for several hours
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: there is no swearing here, please!
<eagles0513875> i know im just using it s a figure of speech
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: don't, you know the rules!
<eagles0513875> what im trying to figure out on clean installs of jaunty wifi would work outa the box with the b43-fwcutter and now it wont connect at all to my ap
<eagles0513875> i do
<eagles0513875> and now the wired is working outa the box by default on jaunty and on my desktop it doesnt
<petike> ToreadorVampire: So I'm having some problems, after Step 5 it tells me I need to be in root. How do I switch to root? When I tried rebooting to login as root, it wouldn't accept the password.
<ToreadorVampire> No, that's fine
<ToreadorVampire> Did you prefix the command with "sudo"
<ToreadorVampire> ?
<Mamarok> ok, off for tonight
<ToreadorVampire> Prefixing a command with sudo tells ubuntu to "become root for this one command, then relinquish root privileges"
<ToreadorVampire> When you use sudo it prompts you for a password, but that is just "your normal user password again" (as a confirmation)
<ToreadorVampire> I may have missed it from the instructions :s if I did - sorry
<petike> This is what I typed in: sh ~/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-185.18.14-pkg2.run
<ToreadorVampire> Ah yes
<ToreadorVampire> It should start:
<ToreadorVampire> sudo sh ~/Desktop/NV ...
<petike> Ah, ok. Be right back then!
<ToreadorVampire> sorry
<petike> Its all good :D
<said> hello
<petike> Done! Its running smoother now, hopefully the freezes stop :D
<ToreadorVampire> petike> Indeed, I hope it helps :)
<dqli> hello evry bady
<andreelys> hello guys.. whenever i type sudo in the terminal i get this   ”must be setuid root” so im unable to install or run any operations in terminal... how can i fix it?
<dqli> I need help
<petike> ToreadorVampire: Thank you a ton, now I can go on to migrating all my files from Windows 7 to Kubuntu :D
<ToreadorVampire> :D
<dqli> I have handy cafe in my ubuntu systeme the problme is there is now pc in the list from my network
<gorby> ciao
<dqli> I have handy cafe in my ubuntu systeme the problme is there is now pc in the list from my network
<dqli> waiting...
<dqli> I have handy cafe in my ubuntu systeme the problme is there is now pc in the list from my network
<dqli> ????
<CVirus> What is the default package manager in Jaunty ?
<xenthral> dqli: I don't understand the question/problem
<ToreadorVampire> CVirus> kpackagekit
<CVirus> ToreadorVampire: thanks
<ToreadorVampire> CVirus> It confused me too when I went looking for adept ;)
<dqli> cyber cafe manager
<dqli> handy cafe server
<pulaski> Hello, Why are some upgrades held back when I use apt-get to update my systems available upgrades then use apt-get ugrade to apply any available upgrades?
<Dragnslcr> pulaski- I'm not sure exactly why the upgrades are held back, but it's not just you
<draik> pulaski: The one thing I've noticed is that it occurs when you have to install other packages; the upgrade package itself isn't the only package that you will be receiving.
<dqli> YAB
<tdn> Mamarok, sorry, it is because I am using IRC from a screen, and the computer I am working on keeps kernel panic'ing :(
<tdn> Mamarok, I have checked the power settings and there is nothing about spinning down my disk.
<pulaski> draik: Thanks for the response, that seems logical as I recently did a version upgrade from hardy-h to jaunty-j and that's when certain packages began to show as held back.
<tdn> Mamarok, I will try to stay on now. I need to report some bugs...
<draik> pulaski: I always see that happen with the kernel packages; same instance. It's downloading more than the listed packages.
<draik> Well, the initially mentioned packages, anyway.
<pulaski> Thanks draik and Dragnslcr, I guess it's not that important so I'll carry on, cya
<draik> You're welcome pulaski
<RootRay> hello
<RootRay> what's the coolest linux app?
<dqli> I have cyber cafe
<dqli> in the server pc i have ubuntu and in the others windows xp sp2
<dqli> in the server I use ubuntu systeme with handy cafe server
<RootRay> what's the benefit of using handy cafe server?
<dqli> but in the handy cafe i cant find the client pc
<tdn> Mamarok, you there?
<linex> hello
<dqli> hello
<linex> .
<dqli> ..
<linex> :)
<ghoulsblade> hi all, i tried around with gnome a bit today but i still fail to adjust to it, so i'm going back to kde, how can i reinstall kdm instead of gdm for login again ? it was replaced somehow during gnome install
<Pici> ghoulsblade: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<ghoulsblade> Pici, thanks a lot =D
<tdn> After upgrading to Kubuntu 9.04, ny disk keeps spinning down, when I am not using it. Even when I'm on AC Power. This is very annoying and probably damaging my disk. How do I make it stop? I have tried looking in System Settings > Adv > Power Settings, but there is nothing about spinning down the disks.
<tdn> I have also tried hdparm -S0
<DanDan> hello I do have a very stupid Q ... lol .. whats the command for reinstalling a package ? lol
<tdn> DanDan, apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<tdn> DanDan, but why do you need to reinstall a package?
<DanDan> tdn thnx :) ... do u happen to know anything about fixing / removing a broken package !!? that seems to be too stubborn to even get reinstalled :@
<tdn> DanDan, if you need to remove configuration files, you must run dpkg -P <package> && apt-get install <package>
<tdn> DanDan, try dpkg -P <package>
<DanDan> tdn : since I upgraded to jaunty .. flashplugin-nonfree is broken .. and i cant remove it neither upgrade or do anything !!
<tdn> DanDan, does dpkg -P fail?
<tdn> DanDan, paste output on http://thomasdamgaard.dk/p/
<DanDan> tdn : I keep getting the same errors !
<DanDan> tdn : 3 ubuntu users tried to help me and all failed :(
<tdn> DanDan, I cannot help you unless you paste your errors on http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/
<DanDan> tdn ok hold on a sec
<DanDan> tdn,http://pastebin.com/m110c89ec
<DanDan> tdn u got the link ?
<tdn> DanDan, try running apt-get clean && apt-get update && apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<tdn> DanDan, and paste the output
<DanDan> I think I tried that before and again nothing worked ( if ur saying that my Drive is full ) but Ill try again
<DanDan> tdn
<tdn> DanDan, is your drive full. Please paste output of "df -h && df -hi"
<DanDan> tdn sorry its taking too long but FF keeps on freezing !!
<alonea> ok, is there an easy app to make a dvd with any sort of media files? I have a bunch of avi's I wanted to watch on the dvd player. Or just a converted to mpeg files is ok too. my dvd player reads those.
<tdn> DanDan, use http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/ it is very lightweight.
<tdn> DanDan, consider installing dillo (apt-get install dillo) and use that.
<DanDan> tdn this is the clean/install.......output http://pastebin.com/m3ec98af1
<ToreadorVampire> Hey all - quick question - how well does kubuntu handle "out of memory" errors?
<tdn> DanDan, could you please paste all of the terminal text instead of just the last few lines of output? I would very much like to see all of it. Including the commands you wrote.
<ToreadorVampire> I have Jaunty running on a USB stick, and one thing I have noticed is that (because I put my swap partition on that same USB stick) is that paging is pretty darn slow ...
<DanDan> tdn ok :)
<ToreadorVampire> ... I have 1GB of RAM on this laptop, and I was considering having a go at disabling swap - to see if that speeds things up a little (because the swap on this setup is particularly expensive)
<alonea> anyone?
<DanDan> tdn http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1318.html
<tdn> ToreadorVampire, don't use swap if you don't needed.
<tdn> need it, even.
<ToreadorVampire> I could just knock the swap line out of fstab, and I assume that would be enough to disable it as of the next reboot.
<tdn> DanDan, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=500229
<DanDan> tdn http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1319.html
<ToreadorVampire> But - how good is kubuntu at handling out-of-memory style errors?
<ToreadorVampire> I'm not expecting the whole thing to come crashing down if I fill up all of my RAM am I?
<tdn> After upgrading to Kubuntu 9.04, ny disk keeps spinning down, when I am not using it. Even when I'm on AC Power. This is very annoying and probably damaging my disk. How do I make it stop? I have tried looking in System Settings > Adv > Power Settings, but there is nothing about spinning down the disks. I tried using hdparm with -S0, but it does not have any effect.
<tdn> ToreadorVampire, the kernel handles OOM. And it kills processes in such cases. Please avoid running out of memory.
<tdn> ToreadorVampire, no. Not everything crashes. But something will be killed.
<ToreadorVampire> Oh, right ... well, that's bad - I had hoped that I'd see something like "not enough RAM to start this new application" error or something like that ...
<DanDan> tdn .. thnx ill check it and let u know what happens :)
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<ToreadorVampire> Hmm, here's a question then ...
<FuriousGeorge> im reading that i need to use the hpijs driver for this printer (hp 7300) but where the heck am i supposed to select that driver?
<FuriousGeorge> i have hpijs installed on the server
<ToreadorVampire> Can two linux installations share the same swap partition (assuming of course only one of the two is booted at once)?
<ToreadorVampire> And assuming I don't do something stupid and hibernate one then try to boot into the other
<ToreadorVampire> (I accept that that would invariably be a dumb thing to do if they were sharing the same swap partition)
<ToreadorVampire> But otherwise could it be done?  That might make things better, because then I could keep the OS on the USB flash drive and the swap on a real HDD which would be a bit faster
<tdn> ToreadorVampire, you could adjust the swappiness so that the kernel will rarely swap programs out.
<ToreadorVampire> tdn>  Oh?
<tdn> ToreadorVampire, google > linux swapiness
<ToreadorVampire> I had just started making preparations for that "move my swap partition to the existing swap partition on my HDD" idea
<pedrinhobrito> why network manager isn't attemping to connect to my network?
<tdn> ToreadorVampire, which usb device are you using? I thought flash memory was fast enough for swap. Maybe try with a faster flash device?
<ToreadorVampire> tdn> Well, it's fast *enough* but when I'm doing something like installing package updates it really starts to chug
<DanDan> tdn .. can you plz check this output for me n tell me whats missing or what went wrong :S ... http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1320.html
<ToreadorVampire> And since I have a HDD in this laptop with a swap partition that's not being used (well, not being used if I'm booted into Jaunty) then it seem a waste not to use it
<tdn> DanDan, 21:52 < tdn> DanDan, could you please paste all of the terminal text instead of just the last few lines of output? I would very much like to see all of it. Including the commands you wrote.
<ToreadorVampire> Well, here goes nothing - have moved my swap partition to my HDD, now to reboot and try it out
<tdn> ToreadorVampire, good luck.
<DanDan> tdn this it from the beginning http://thomasdamgaard.dk/paste/P1321.html
<pedrinhobrito> tdn, have you ever seen this? my network manager won't connect to any network. i've tried at work, at home, at school... is there any command i could run on terminal to connect to my network?
<tdn> DanDan, I asked you to paste all the text in the terminal.
<tdn> DanDan, there is clearly more text than what you pasted. I cannot see how it terminates.
<tdn> Gotta go now.
<DanDan> tdn .. its what I did thats the only txts :S
<tdn> DanDan, try posting on ubuntuorums.
<tdn> DanDan, or try asking in #ubuntu.
<pedrinhobrito> tdn, could you please help me?
<manuel_> italian channel_
<manuel_> _
<manuel_> ?
<DanDan> tdn .. I tried ! .. lol it wont allow me to post :| !! lol
<tdn> pedrinhobrito, I have no idea.
<tdn> DanDan, did you create a user?
<tdn> DanDan, you need to create a user on the page.
 * tdn is AFK
<pedrinhobrito> tdn, is there any other manager i could use? or, how did people connect at th eold times?
<manuel_> were is at with ubuntu_
<manuel_> ?
<DanDan> tdn .. I used to have an old account and thought cuz I didnt use it in a long time i cant .. so i made a new one and still problem persists I send a msg to the admin still awaiting
<professor__> hi...
<xp-killer> Blue then update directly to 9.04 and i got back the same problem
<xp-killer> BluesKaj:
<xp-killer> ^
<mkargar> in installed koffice 2.0.0 in the kubuntu 9.04 64bit!biut,it is slowly!
<xp-killer> i reinstall 8.10 then upgrade to 9.04 but i still receive the same problem it dont wana show on my 16:9 screnn
<ToreadorVampire> tdn> Cool, seems to have worked ...
<xp-killer> BluesKaj: it just says unsoportive signal.change your pc output
<xp-killer> BluesKaj: only on my 4:3 screen i can use 9.04 when the pc starts
<xp-killer> Tm_T: can u help me plz?
<xp-killer> im not finddint the solution in google
<zirikili> hi guys. my kopete is getting 100% cpu on kubuntu. how may I fix it?
<xp-killer> #kubuntu-fr
<Captain_Haddock> Hi, this motherboard has an integrated geforce... how do I check that it's been installed and detected properly?
<Captain_Haddock> My display settings are currently stuck at 800x600
<chaos2fu> mmm okey...
<chaos2fu> have you installed the nvidia control terminal?
<MacTuts> hi i have a quick question (not even kubuntu just general linux)
<Captain_Haddock> chaos2fu: this is a stock install.. I was expecting one of those non-free driver popups which never came
<MacTuts> do KDE applications work in GNOME?
<chaos2fu> okey, have u installed the prop.driver?
<Captain_Haddock> chaos2fu: I don't know.. How do I check?
<chaos2fu> under administration and then hardware drivers..
<chaos2fu> it will check for drivers then..
<leinadplus> hrm
<leinadplus> i had the similar problem
<leinadplus> i cant get my resolution to go above 1024*768
<leinadplus> have*
<Captain_Haddock> chaos2fu: ah!
<Captain_Haddock> I kept looking in system settings :S
<chaos2fu> is ah! similar to yyeess i found it...?;-)
<Captain_Haddock> yes indeed! :D
<Captain_Haddock> thanks muchly - installing now :)
<chaos2fu> i have recently installed kubuntu on my laptop with a integrate geforce 7600...
<chaos2fu> i downloaded all the system updates and then the prop. driver..
<Captain_Haddock> There's a hardware menu in system settings -> advanced which is very misleading :/
<chaos2fu> then you should be able to configure your resolution
<chaos2fu> hehe yeah i know..
<Walzmyn> Captain_Haddock: one is KDE one is Ubuntu
<chaos2fu> and to save your configuration (resolution, multiple screens and so on...) u have to launch it with gksudo..
<Captain_Haddock> Walzmyn: I see. A note in the KDE one might have helped :|
<Captain_Haddock> chaos2fu: gotcha, thanks
<chaos2fu> youre welcome
<puffandstuff> hello
<Captain_Haddock> "Downloading and installing" at 0% for the last 3 minutes
<Walzmyn> Captain_Haddock: the KDE hardware tab is setting KDE options for the hardware. The Ubuntu hardware option is downloading drivers. It's confusing when yer starting out
<puffandstuff> i've just installed Kdevelop 3.9.91 on xubuntu 9.04 and it only allows creation of QT based projects, it's no more possible to create an autotool based project
<Captain_Haddock> Walzmyn: It'd have been nice if the Ubuntu one was embedded in system settings not unlike the new package manager etc.
<puffandstuff> did i miss something during my install or it is normal ?
<puffandstuff> please
<Num83rGuy> MacTuts: yes
<Walzmyn> Captain_Haddock: well, see, it's the same thing that's in the gnome flavor and the XFCE flavor. I agree with ya, but it'd be extra effort to do it just for KDE
<Captain_Haddock> puffandstuff: package managers usually have a list of recommended packages.. perhaps have a look through them to see if you're missing something
<ToreadorVampire> Here's an interesting question ...
<Captain_Haddock> Walzmyn: I see. I guess that makes sense. Ain't terribly userfriendly though.
<cyber> aloww smuanya
<cyber> good morning
<ToreadorVampire> Say I have an application I want to run and I know the name of the application, but I don't know which package would install it - is there a way to quickly (from the commandline) determine which packages I want?
<Captain_Haddock> Things change too much from version to version in Kubuntu and other distros as well I guess
<puffandstuff> Captain_Haddock, It's not my forst time installing it, but the first time having this behaviour. I have kdevplatform  kdevplatform1-libs kdevplatform-data kdevplatform-data-kde4 kdevelop-kde4
<cyber> hellow
<ToreadorVampire> I tried apt-cache search but (in this case) I have several options to choose from, and really I was left to guess
<Walzmyn> cyber: sudo apt-cache search [title]
<Walzmyn> ooops, that was supposed to be to ToreadorVampire
<Captain_Haddock> ToreadorVampire: apt-cache search "title" | grep "refinement"
<Captain_Haddock> or something like that
<ToreadorVampire> Walzmyn> Yeah, I tried that - but in this case those search results left me still guessing
<ToreadorVampire> Here's the example I was working on ...
<ToreadorVampire> ... I know I want /sbin/mount.cifs
<Walzmyn> ToreadorVampire: well, then your over my head :)
<ToreadorVampire> I know that's the application binary/script/whatever that I want
<ToreadorVampire> But apt-cache search cifs shows a whole slew of smb-related packages, and even if I eliminate the libs and other "obviously not it" ones, I still don't have a definitive answer
<ToreadorVampire> What I guess I want is apt-cache which-package-installs /sbin/mount.cifs
<ToreadorVampire> (btw I found the answer in the end by trial and error - it was smbfs - but I had to try a couple of packages first before I found it)
<Captain_Haddock> ToreadorVampire: "apt-file is a command line tool for searching files contained in packages for the APT packaging system. You can search in which package a file is included or list the contents of a package without installing or fetching it."
<Captain_Haddock> There are a bunch of other utilities for apt which might be of use
<ToreadorVampire> Hmm, apt-file eh?
<Captain_Haddock> jockey decided to activate a driver without actually installing it :/
<Captain_Haddock> and now i need a reboot
<Captain_Haddock> brb
<ToreadorVampire> Erm
<ToreadorVampire> The wastebin has reached its maximum size!
<ToreadorVampire> Cleanup the wastebin manually.
<ToreadorVampire> But no clues given how I'm supposed to do that, hehe
<{DC}Ken> hello
<{DC}Ken> Have a question about removing compiz through recovery mode
<usuario_> hi
<{DC}Ken> hi
<usuario_> is there a way to add /usr/games to the kde menu
<{DC}Ken> found this in the forums about half way down read the post by The602 http://www.andlinux.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=115
<jose> Hi I have a question I was trying to install xmms2 on ubuntu 9.04 x64 but I dont see the icon under applications > sound and video .. Could someone help me please :) ?   thanks
<satch5150> hi all
<satch5150>  having probs using kmix or any other mixer with the creative xfi driver, kmix seems to be running but no icon in hte tray and running kmixctrl gives an error stating it can't find pcm:0
<usuario_> DC}Ken, oh i found that before but thought they were doing something else, i dont get what it is but i will try what the602 says
<satch5150> audio works btw, but I have no way to control the volume via software
<satch5150> anyone have any suggestions ?
<jose> :(
<jose> Hi I have a question I was trying to install xmms2 on ubuntu 9.04 x64 but I dont see the icon under applications > sound and video .. Could someone help me please :) ?   thanks
<{DC}Ken> jose all I can find on it is command line interface   nothing else
<usuario_> didnt work
<{DC}Ken> usuario have you tried the kmenuedit ? and add them that way?
<{DC}Ken> bbl
#kubuntu 2009-05-30
<bwv544> hi, someone knows how to use a midi peripheral ?
<forces> how can I delete the windows partition cache?
<Barridus> is that a linux issue?
<forces> i wanna mount a windows partition
<Barridus> method i use  :  http://www.arsgeek.com/2006/09/25/ubuntu-tricks-how-to-mount-your-windows-partition-and-make-it-readwritable/
<forces> but I cant boot windows, and the partition say that have a cache, like when you suspend or hibernate
<Barridus> no idea, sounds like a windows issue
<forces> ok thanks
<Serpardum> gcc ... kernel.cpp
<Serpardum> gcc: error trying to exec 'cclplus': execvp: No such file or directory
<Serpardum> what do I need to do/add to compile C++ files with gcc?  I tried sudo apt-get install cclplus   and was told it don't exist
<nashk> hi
<meng_> hi
<Serpardum> hello
<meng_> :)
<Yanick_> Hi, I just installed Kubuntu 9.04, and I cannot activate the ATI driver (worked fine with Ubuntu-Gnome)
<SolusChristus> Oh... the topic explains it, then.
<Yanick_> I click on the "Activate" button, but nothing happens
<Makuseru> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Makuseru> !k3b
<ubottu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Yanick_> anyone?
<BluesKaj> nope
<Yanick_> BlueEagle: why "nope" ? Everyone with ATI has their drivers up and working fine? I barely installed Kubuntu here and it won't activate
<Yanick_> Just switched from Ubuntu, and the drivers worked fine about an hour ago :)
<Yanick_> well, I had to install the restricted extras
<Yanick_> that was useful to know
<xp-killer> witch player is better that have better codecs to read mutch different videos?
<hippo> mplayer, I guess
<xp-killer> and kplayer?are they the same?
<hippo> no they aren't.
<xp-killer> ok i'll install all player like that if 1 can read the video i guess the other one will
<hippo> Installing all players is ok, but installing all codecs might cause problems sometimes.
<xp-killer> hippo what codecs i can install?
<hippo> normally , mplayer + win32 codecs can play everything.
<hippo> but mplayer is a command line program. The GUI of mplayer is gmplayer.
<xp-killer> ok
<hippo> it gets installed together with mpayer (I just checked).
<xp-killer> how do i install real player is it in the adept manager?
<hippo> mplayer
<hippo> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<xp-killer> hippo: are u on 9.04?
<hippo> yes
<hippo> you can install packages whith "apt-get" in a terminal ...
<xp-killer> hippo: do you know how to solve the problem when i upgrade n restart the pc i get a "unsopported signal.check your pc output"?
<xp-killer> this is my 3rd time i try to upgrade n i keep getting that msg so i went back to 8.10
<xp-killer> i gives me that msg only on my 32 inch hdtv
<ahmed> i installed samba , samba-common , samba-tools , system-config-samba ans restart  kubuntu now im trying to open Kmenu- Application - setting - samba it appears on panel for 2 seconds and disappear
<hippo> I don't know. But is your system working, booting, etc ?
<xp-killer> hippo: yea it boots when i put it on a 4:3 old screen it boots with no prob
<ahmed> i installed samba , samba-common , samba-tools , system-config-samba ans restart  kubuntu now im trying to open Kmenu- Application - setting - samba it appears on panel for 2 seconds and disappear
<xp-killer> ahmed: what is samba?
<ahmed> for sharing files and  folder with windows
<hippo> xp-killer: and when you switch to another screen, you get an error msg ?
<xp-killer> no i didnt get the error msg only on my 16:9 screen but not on my 4:3 screen
<hippo> Probably, the monitor is misconfigured in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ahmed> no one knew solution for me
<xp-killer> ahmed: try uninstall then reinstall
<xp-killer> ahmed: ask google
<hippo> ahmed: configure samba manually, which isn't too difficult
<ahmed> i tried that same problem i tried it also on another pc on virtual machine same problem
<hippo> ahmed: all you have to do is to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf accordingly and have the samba daemon running on the server.
<ahmed> hippo: its easier to use gui there is somepeople else using the pc and they r not familiar with linux at all
<hippo> ahmed: I understand. But since I don't use gui, I don't know how to .. even if it seems easier. However my samba server is running :)
<ahmed> ok nevermind i had another problem with samba could u help me with it?
<hippo> I don't know. I'm not a samba expert.
<ahmed> ok nevermind is there anyone here expert with samba?
<xp-killer> not me lol
<xp-killer> im installing it to try it
<ahmed> noone here except u two??
<xp-killer> ask Tm_T
<xp-killer> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ahmed> thanks xp-killer
<alid> What is the most convenient IDE for developing python scripts in kubuntu?
<Leopard> hello, have someone to help me please?
<jose> Hi I have a question on ubuntu 9.04  x64 My right click has been disable and the desktop icons are not showing if someone could give me a hand with this I appreciate that :) thanks
<trappist> how can I assign key combos or mouse buttons to kde desktop effects?
<kermit_> Hello, can Kde4's Web browser (konqueror) support Adobe Flash ?
<Serpardum> If I have a network share, how do I get to it in kubuntu?
<Serpardum> it's a shared folder in vista
<Yanick_> why is all the videos distorded when fullscreen is activated? I tried everything I could think of, all the videos I try to play in fullscreen do not have the proper resolution
<Serpardum> video driver?
<Yanick_> Serpardum: I installed them twice, even with envyng
<Yanick_> Serpardum: besides, Compiz works
<Yanick_> ..
<Serpardum> maybe it's your player then
<Yanick_> xine and dragon are the same
<Yanick_> any video does the same thing, it stretches outside the pane area
<Yanick_> and it sluggy
<Serpardum> what video card do you have?
<Yanick_> it worked fine with Ubuntu, but now, in Kubuntu, it's ugly
<Yanick_> an ATI HD 3670
<Serpardum> I don't know, buty I'm new to kubuntu also
<Yanick_> it seemed so nice in VBox.... now I start to regret installing it
<kermit_> Excuse me, Which software should I use to scan the .chm format file in KDE4? I usually use chmsee in gnome.
<ghostsan> im on a big trouble
<ghostsan> im a computer newb and noob i think
<kermit_> The  ked4's page told that Okular can be used to look chm file, but it just support pdf.
<ghostsan> i just installed kubuntu but i pick option to use whole drive, is there a way to get back windows ??
<ghostsan> i didnt back up :(
<kermit_> No, you can't back:P
<kermit_> Because all the data in your hard disk has been formated :(
<ghostsan> damn
<ghostsan> im in really big trouble
<Yanick_> lol
<ghostsan> it sucks to be a computer ignorant
<ghostsan> damn
<ghostsan> i wont be able to sleep :(
<kermit_> ghostsan, I hope you can continue to try kubuntu, it's really better than windows
<faileas> ghostsan: you MIGHT be able to use testdisk to undo it
<Dragnslcr> ghostsan- there are programs out there that can attempt to recover data if you didn't do a full format of the disk
<faileas> if you're lucky
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, luck helps
<Serpardum> dang, supposed to use sudo mount -t folder-name /media/widnows-share    ubt I get a protocol error :/
<kermit_> faileas, may be nobody will be so luck, whole disk is not just some files:)
<Serpardum> maybe I can use er, mount -t vboxsf folder-name
<Serpardum> I wonder if I can use vboxsf in smb
<faileas> kermit_: done it before myself, but it isn't something i'd want to rely on working
<faileas> then again
<kermit_> hehe
 * faileas backs up before any potential stupidity
<kermit_> Hi, can anybody tell me which software I can use to look .chm files?
<ghostsan> how do i try to do that?
<Tati> oieee
<ghostsan> im sorry guys, im just a computer newb, and dont know nothing :(
<Tati> boa noite!
<Tati> :)
<Dragnslcr> ghostsan- would probably be best to have a knowledgeable friend fix it for you. It might be possible to recover the lost data, but it won't be easy
<ghostsan> damn i dont have friend like that
<ghostsan> here at least
<ghostsan> currently on seminary and i cant get out :(
<juan> hi
<juan> espanish
<juan> k
<juan> espanich
<juan> espanich
<juan> espaÑol
<login__> oi
<Tati> oiiii
<Tati> :)
<Tati> t c deonde?
<login__> tudo bem com vc
<login__> sou de porto alegre
<login__> e vc
<login__> ?
<Tati> mt
<Tati> rsrsr
<juan> espanol
<Dragnslcr> !es | juan
<ubottu> juan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xevious> is vdpau support compiled into any of the video players in jaunty or do i have to recompile them with vdpau support?
<CPrgmSwR2> This is neat, I am in konversation for kde4
<kumar> hey i open up kpackage manager and there is no softwear to install
<kumar> hasent been there in since i installed.....
<kumar> i can install stuff using commands which is fine, but i like the pointy clicky thing too
<kumar> nvm
<aa> ./
<MushroomKingdom> I want to ask why my wireless isn't working but I have a bad feeling my router isn't broadcasting for some odd reason despite what it tells me. Unless someone wants to explain to me how exactly I could tinker with my wireless reciever
<draik> How can I add text to a file after a specific word/phrase?
<draik> This is through CLI
<CPrgmSwR2> This is neat, I am in konversation for kde4
<khanfused> I'm backing up 180 gigs of data before blowing away a drive to upgrade to 9.04 ... has anyone pulled the sizes on two separate directories, ...(cont)
<khanfused> have the same number of files and directories, yet the source is about 21K larger?  Yes, I know, 21K out of 180G is piddly ... but the imporant question is WHICH 21K is going missing?
<khanfused> is that a drive geometry/detection issue?
<curiouscuz> hi all
<bajista0127> ok
<Serpardum> kate crashes every time I 'Q'uit.  Well, I'm quitting anyway, but it's annoying cause it doesn't remove the backup ~ file.  No backtrace info found.  wtf?
<Mamarok> Serpardum: you need to install the -dbg package and then try to get a backtrace
<Mamarok> what version?
<airam> hello
<kanon-mat> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Serpardum> locate conio.h returns nothing.  what am I doing wrong?
<jussi01> !find conio.h
<ubottu> File conio.h found in brickos, elks-libc, mingw32-runtime, wine-dev, z88dk-data
<Think-Free> Hi !
<Think-Free> I can't connnect to gtalk using kopete, It say in the console "NO TLS" and a window appear telling me  that I have to install qca-tls package ... but it's installed ... any idea  ?
<kanon-mat> maybe restart kopete
<Think-Free> kanon-mat : done, and computer restarted too ...
<kanon-mat> i havent tried gtalk
<Think-Free> but jabber with tls ?
<kanon-mat> i dont have much experience with this
<Think-Free> ok :)
<administrateur> bj tout le monde
<administrateur> est-ce que quelquu'un pourrai me dire pk konqueror une fois réduit
<Mamarok> !fr | administrateur
<ubottu> administrateur: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<administrateur> disparait
<stalex> всем привет
<Mamarok> !ru | stalex
<ubottu> stalex: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<stalex> thx
<sandhya> How do I run jar files without resorting to the commandline?
<Mamarok> sandhya: *.jar files are archives
<Mamarok> sandhya: you do not "run" those
 * faileas wonders whats wrong with using the command line ;)
<Mamarok> sandhya: but right click on the file in Dolphin gives you enough options on how to unpack it
<faileas> especially when its something like java foo.jar ... hardly rocket science ;p
<sandhya> faileas: because I'm not going to be the one using it... it's going to be my Mom :)
<sandhya> Mamarok: I used to just be able to run it by clicking it
<sandhya> (in feisty)
<faileas> in which case i think you need to add a file association somehow
<faileas> rightclick open with -> then adding java as the thing running it SHOULD work i think
<sandhya> I think that's the windows way :) I went to properties which lists the properties for application/zip for some reason
<sandhya> system settings -> advanced -> file associations has a *.jar which is supposed to be opened with Sun Java 6 runtime which obviously is not happening :S
<erevos> hello
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> cause .jar is a renamed zip ;p
<Mamarok> something is wrong with the file associations as it seems
<Gamarok__> hey guys
<frankS2> Hi, I am looking at the LCD Weather Applett for KDE4, I wonder if it is possible to add more sources for it to get the weather info. I need Europeaan weather source :)
<erik____> Hi all
<erik____> I have a problem in kubuntu 8.10
<erik____> I am trying to do some development and I am getting a very strange behavior of the system
<erik____> when I am compiling my programm I get /usr/include/c++/4.3/cwchar:52:24: error: wchar.h: No such file or directory
<erik____> but the file wchar.h exists in /usr/include, ie. the most obvious place, any idea what the problem might be?
<ziroday> erik____: are you running make or make install?
<erik____> just make, or even plain g++
<igor> hi, when I use konqueror it often writes port in the address bar, which couses problems for some sites...
<igor> Is there a way ti disable it?
<erik____> I already tried various things such as introducing a $CPLUS_INCLUDE_PATH which includes /usr/include with _no_ change whatsoever
<erik____> I am short of reinstalling the system as I cannot do any development
<kavurt> my logitech quickcam for notebooks pro webcam shows black screen on 9.04
<erik____> has anybody encountered this before: /usr/include/c++/4.3/cwchar:52:24: error: wchar.h: No such file or directory ?
<dwidmann> erik____: does the file exist?
<dwidmann> erik____: if not, youi need libc6-dev
<erik____> the file exists in /usr/include, and libc6-dev is installed
<dwidmann> erik:what are you trying to run/build?
<Scherenhaenden> hi..... good afternoon, someone knows, how can i install many languages on open office?
<xp-killer> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dwidmann> Scherenhaenden: the packages are called "openoffice.org-l10n-xx" where xx is the two letter code for the language ... run "apt-cache search openoffice.org-l10n" to get the full list of what's available
<Scherenhaenden> great :D thanks
<erik____> dwidmann: I am trying to build something with the root framework (root.cern.ch), but the problem is independent of this, I get the same error with a complete dummy programm where I include wchar.h
<erik____> and as I said: the file _exists_ in /usr/include, so the most obvious place
<dwidmann> erik____: odd, I have no idea
 * dwidmann drags himself away from the computer and goes to bed now
<Guest84381> need a little help please. i want to install to my firefox browser the flash player, for youtube etc. i have it on my desktop but somehow i can not install it.. i get all the time a error message "package not found". ???
<Scherenhaenden> sudo apt-get pluginnonfree or somethink like that for firefox
<Scherenhaenden> flashplugin-nonfree
<Scherenhaenden> sudo apt-get install firefoxplugin-nonfree
<Guest84381> nope, the same
<Guest84381> t he same error message
<ahmed> hi i installed AdbeRdr9.1.1-1_i386linux_deu.deb after that ifound that itsnt english I want to uninstall it but i dont  know how
<Scherenhaenden> what is the error messae?
<Scherenhaenden> message
<Scherenhaenden> do u have kubuntu?
<Scherenhaenden> or ubuntu? or what?
<Guest84381> package not found
<Guest84381> kubuntu
<Scherenhaenden> ok... run kpage
<xp-killer> i want to do a server for myy ps to detect does it have any on linux?
<Scherenhaenden> kpackage
<kavurt> Guest84381, sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<Scherenhaenden> yeah
<Scherenhaenden> well i said that
<Scherenhaenden> but he said, he got the same error message
<ahmed> hi i installed AdbeRdr9.1.1-1_i386linux_deu.deb after that ifound that itsnt english I want to uninstall it but i dont  know how someone tell me how touninstall it
<kavurt> Scherenhaenden, you said firefoxplugin-nonfree
<Scherenhaenden> achsoooooooooo i didnt see
<Scherenhaenden> hahahahaha
<Guest84381> nice, sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree is working.
<Scherenhaenden> im blind
<Scherenhaenden> hahaha... i never know what im doing hehehe... sorry
<Guest84381> so, what did i wrong
<kavurt> Guest84381, what did you do?
<Scherenhaenden> :S
<Guest84381> download the tar.gz adobe flash player for firefox, from the adobe side, open it on desktop and treid to install it. the rest you know. i treid sdudo apt-get install adobe-flash etc
<Guest84381> btw, thanks for help
<faileas> ahmed: sudo apt-cache search AdbeRdr to find the package name, sudo apt-get remove _____ to remove it
<faileas> ahmed: there's also sudo dpkg -r AdbeRdr9.1.1-1_i386linux_deu.deb i think
<Scherenhaenden> :S
<kavurt> Guest84381, if you doubleclicked on tar.gz it won't work
<Guest84381> nope,
<Guest84381> it jsut open the files
<Guest84381> maybe some settings wrong?
<ahmed> ]<faileas: dpkg: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in
<Scherenhaenden> i was having a lot o problems with that...
<Scherenhaenden> that i did... was... unistall than install by repositorys... but with firefox closed...
<ahmed> faileas: dpkg: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in
<Scherenhaenden> not opened...
<xp-killer> im not getting samba to work can someone help me
<bewofthe> anyone know what 47dBm EIRP mean?
<bewofthe> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ahmed> faileas: it didnt work
<ahmed> ]i installed AdbeRdr9.1.1-1_i386linux_deu.deb after that ifound that itsnt english I want to uninstall it but i dont  know how someone tell me how touninstall it
<ahmed> if i installed AdbeRdr9.1.0-1_i486linux_enu.bin would it replace the deu language to  english?
<Serpardum> every time :/  The application Kate (kate) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV).
<xp-killer> samba is to complicated isnt there a easy one i can try?
<xp-killer> how do i install tgz files?
<Leopard> hello
<Leopard> someone online please for help ?
<robin0800> Leopard: why not use a deb?
<akash> I have recently installed Jaunty Version.But it is found to be too slow to response.CPU consumption by Xorg is nearly 49 %
<akash> Any suggestions?
<Leopard> i have problems with wireless :(
<spinwheel> test
<Zensursula> Hi, any idea how to switch off the screenvaver in 9.04?
<xh> hi, after upgrading to jaunty i experience sudden reboots. can this be related to the OS?
<Eruaran> xh: I haven't had anything like that
<Eruaran> xh: maybe get any updates
<Eruaran> xh: test RAM and HDD
<xh> Eruaran: updated everything i could; have an intel video i that is not working properly
<yao_ziyuan> sometimes my kde desktop becomes all inverted. that is, taskbar items that are not active have the active look while the active one doesn't; the upper right corner has a yellow palette
<Eruaran> xh: might be related to your intel video then
<xh> Eruaran: is it at all possible that a video problem will cause a sudden reboot?
<phh> xh: i'd say that most hard reboot comes from video drivers /o\
<Eruaran> xh: it can now and then
<ign0ramus> xh, if you have intel graphics, this may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<xh> Eruaran: thanks, will try it; actually the standard intel driver in jaunty was causing the image to smudge in input boxes, os i downgraded to the driver from intrepid which worked better, maybe this has reboots as a suble side effect?
<Eruaran> might be breakage
<Eruaran> a conflict maybe
<ign0ramus> xh, i was having the same issue (smuding & garbage characters) with intel... following Part D of the tutorial kept me up to date with Jaunty packages, and solved most graphics regressions in 9.04
<xh> Eruaran: cool! sounds promising; i also tried compiling from svn source the latest xfree driver from the official intel site but ended up with a broken xorg
<ign0ramus> !intel | xh
<ubottu> xh: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<BluesKaj> Good Day folks
<ign0ramus> hey blues
<BluesKaj> hi ign0ramus, what's up today ?
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, not really sure, just woke up :)
 * BluesKaj hands ign0ramus a coffee
 * ign0ramus spills half of it on his pajama pants, because his motor skills are terrrible in the morning
<Mamarok> hi BluesKaj :)
<ign0ramus> thanks though, BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hi Mamarok :)
 * Mamarok distributes some cookies again
<Mamarok> I will not be around much today, lot of housework to do
 * ign0ramus gets crumbs all over the couch and some even in his waistband... not comfortable :/
<Mamarok> ign0ramus: get out of that bed, what an idea to eat in bed!
<xh> thanks everyone, have a good daynight!
<ign0ramus> Mamarok, :)
<Mamarok> ok, back to business now
<BluesKaj> still got kde3 probs , the tabs on the konvi-kde3 don't provide any options when right clicked
<BluesKaj> on konversation2 right now
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: I'm not much of help then, didn't use KDE3 in quite some time
<ign0ramus> actually, i got to get myself going... actually things to do today.  I'll stop in later today to chat with you fine upstanding citizens
<Mamarok> ign0ramus: have fun then :)
<BluesKaj> yeah, maybe now that knoversation2 is more mature , Ill just drop the kde3 version
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, if you're running kde4, there's a konversation for that :)
<BluesKaj> ok ign0ramus , you have a good day
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, http://konversation.kde.org/wiki/SVN
<ign0ramus> ok, really leaving now
<ign0ramus> see you guys later
<BluesKaj> yeah, i'm using it right now , ign0ramus
<BluesKaj> laters
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, right-clicking exists if you update
<ign0ramus> later
<spinwheel> おはよ！
<bazhang> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Mamarok> spinwheel: Emglish please,
<Mamarok> English actually...
<spinwheel> Yep, just checking :)
<spinwheel> sorry
<spinwheel> :D
<corigo> I'm trying to recompile an rpm to deb but I am receiving an error of :Unpacking of 'amarok-2.0.96-14.1.x86_64.rpm' failed at /usr/share/perl5/Alien/Package/Rpm.pm line 155.
<gio> io italia
<gio> voi?
<eagles0513875> !it | gio
<ubottu> gio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<edrakon> hey
<petsounds> hello, i've installed kubuntu 9.04 RC but until now i don't have any update notifications for security/software update. i see the list in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors and i choose the server which is up to date in my country but yes i still don't get any updates.
<edrakon> what's up
<Mamarok> petsounds: you have those repositories all enabled, have you?
<petsounds> yes mamarok
<Mamarok> main, universe, multiverse, restricted, security?
<petsounds> let me check it first
<Mamarok> petsounds: if you have no update notifications, maybe your notifier is not running?
<petsounds> mamarok what should i do if its not running?
<Mamarok> petsounds: you can run sudo apt-get update on the command line
<petsounds> i done that but no luck
<Mamarok> petsounds: that onl updates your cache, you must run also sudo apt-get upgrade
<Mamarok> only*
<petsounds> mamarok. i type sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade, 0 updates
<Mamarok> petsounds: then either your system is utp to date, or your mirror is not working
<Mamarok> petsounds: choose the main server and run udate and upgrade again
<eagles0513875> im having issues trying to remove something from the /proc/cmdline i have used kdesudo as well as sudo -i but it isnt able to save my changes what other ways can i edit something in that file
<petsounds> mamarok okay
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: why would you want to remove something from /proc/ ?
<eagles0513875> i wanna remove the quiet splash Mamarok
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: ... the quiet splash on grub startup?
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> i know i can change it from there
 * Mamarok *shakeshead*
<Mamarok> who told you it was there? that's wrong!
<eagles0513875> ok
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: the grup is in /boot/grub/menu.lst and you change the settings there
<Mamarok> brub*
<eagles0513875> is there a way i can remove it permenantly even when new kernels and patches are released
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: books, books, googleit, etc. you know that
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: nope
<eagles0513875> ok
<Mamarok> well, yes, you can write a script to change it
<swatto> Please can someone point me in the direction of a good media ripping tool, just tried k3b but it failed
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: thanks for that idea will give that a shot
<Mamarok> swatto: k3b works fine here, are all teh plugins installed?
<Mamarok> the*
<Barridus> hmm, vbox update ^_^
<Mamarok> Barridus: !vbox
<BluesKaj> K9copy , swatto
<Mamarok> right...
<Mamarok> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<eagles0513875> !info pdfedit
<ubottu> pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-2 (jaunty), package size 2481 kB, installed size 7564 kB
<Barridus> heh i know what vbox is, just saying there's an update today
<Mamarok> Barridus: as this is a support channel, I took your post for a question...
<BluesKaj> k3b-kde3 seems to hide the exe file ..I installed but it's nowhere to be found
<petsounds> mamarok : one more thing about amarok, when i choose file and append to playlist, then i right click and edit track details to chage TAG then i click save & close. the tag don't wanna change.
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: you specified the filesystem to be bootable and the ISO code?
<Mamarok> petsounds: known bug, you can't change tags in the playlist, only in the collection for now
<Mamarok> petsounds: and actually this is quite logical, as the playlist only shows a snapshot of xollection parts, you have to change the tags in the collection
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, when i was using konvi-kde3 , i had to create a symlink to the desktop with the exe but there's no such file in k3b
<Mamarok> if you specify the correct filesstem it should
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, ??
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: if it doesn't, then it's a bug
<BluesKaj> heh, no kidding
<Regral> can anyone help me with installing 64-bit adobe player?
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: no, really, I haven't done many bootable CDs with K3b, but those I did always worked
<Mamarok> Regral: flash you mean?
<Regral> yea
<Mamarok> hm, don't know if it's not still buggy...
<swatto> hmm Mamarok how do i install the plugins for k3b?
<Regral> yea my last ditc effort for fixin my streaming
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, It won't launch , there's no exe file
<Regral> mamarok:got the so file just don't know what to do with it
<Regral> *.so
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: well, a bootable CD doen'st have to rely on an exe file, it can well also boot with a boot script, in a *.bat file
<Mamarok> Regral: neither do I, if you install from either th Adobe website or from the Kubuntu repositories it gives you an installer that should install that automatically
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, dunno what you're talking about ....NM
<Mamarok> a *.so file is not the way one installs flash AFAIK
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: you are talking about burning a CD with K3B that is bootable, right?
<Regral> mamarok: thats cool no the thing is in alpha so there is no install that way
<BluesKaj> nope
<BluesKaj> I'm talking about launching the app
<Mamarok> Regral: then I wouldn't touch it, alpha doesn't promise good things
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: launching K3B?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Mamarok> why do you need an exe file for that?
<BluesKaj> to open it
<Mamarok> swatto: the plugins are in the repositories, check what's missing in K3b settings and install the missing ones
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: in Linux there are no exe files...
<swatto> Mamarok: cheers, ill have a look
<BluesKaj> one makes a file executable ..sry if i misled you
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: right, the executable should be in /usr/bin/, if it's not there, reinstall k3b
<swatto> Mamarok: I try to do it but it comes up with Error while encoding track 1
<BluesKaj> it ain't
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: you still use KDE3, right?
<Mamarok> swatto: what are you talking about now?
<BluesKaj> i have kde3libs installed yes
<swatto> Mamarok: IM trying to rip an audio cd in mp3 format, but 4secs into the ripping process comes up with an error saying encoding failed
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: well, if K3B is isntalled, you should be able to run it with Alt+F2, type K3b
<BluesKaj> yeah ..tried that
<Mamarok> swatto: you have the mp3 codecs installed
<BluesKaj> NM , Mamarok..gonna do some research
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: what does running k3b on a konsole tell you?
<swatto> Mamarok, yes I think I do, I have everything installed that was in kpackagekit
<BluesKaj> Mamarok, no output
<Mamarok> swatto: everythin that is in kpackagekit, the 300.000 packages?
<Mamarok> BluesKaj: mybe it's running as a ghost, do killall k3b, then try again
<swatto> I installed some extra codecs just, will restart my computer now
<Mamarok> swatto: you do not have to restart in Linux
<Mamarok> just restart KDE, that's by far enough
<swatto> ok, will do Mamarok
<swatto> nope Mamarok still getting error
<Mamarok> swatto: wait, will tell you what you should have
<swatto> thanks
<Mamarok> swatto: check this screenshot: http://myriam.kollide.net/k3b-plugins.png
<Mamarok> swatto: and this one: http://myriam.kollide.net/k3b-External-apps.png
<muxaxa> windows forever!
<Mamarok> muxaxa: behave!
<muxaxa> kubuntu mustdie
 * muxaxa omg
<muxaxa> =(
<swatto> Mamarok - Yep i have all of them
<muxaxa> zaebali
<swatto> it comes up K3b found multiple inexact CDDB entries - not sure what that means
<Mamarok> swatto: CDDB is a database where it checks online for existing tags
<swatto> hmm im ripping now in ogg format and it seems to work fine so i dont know why it wont do it in mp3
<Mamarok> swatto: because you do not have the codecs installed
<swatto> Mamarok I have all the codecs and external programs exactly as in the screenshot
<Mamarok> swatto: are you burning audio CD or data CD?
<Mamarok> swatto: because audio CD needs another format
<swatto> Im ripping an audio CD
<Mamarok> swatto: ripping or burning?
<swatto> ripping
<Mamarok> hm, works for me here, I don't know what is wrong then
<swatto> ill just have to convert from ogg to mp3
<Mamarok> swatto: well, yes, still, it should work directly with k3b
<bazhang> libk3b3-extracodecs installed swatto ?
<Mamarok> swatto: if it is for use on the PC, leave it as ogg
<swatto> yep bazhang, well ill try installing from terminal
<Mamarok> bazhang: those are a direct dependency AFAIK, should be installed default, no?
<Bsims> I have a problem, konqueror isn't respecting default application settings
<bazhang> Mamarok, perhaps now they are; I recall having to install them in intrepid though
<Bsims>  I have a problem, konqueror isn't respecting default application settings, I can change it but soon as I hit update or ok it puts it back
<Bsims> I need help getting vlc to be the decault audio application, I get this error konqueror(16520) FileTypesView::save: Entry  "audio/mp3"  is dirty. Saving any ideas?
<Zorix> if i update to xorg-edgers, how do i revert changes if necessary?
<Zorix> damn ignored here too
<bazhang> !info xorg-edgers
<Guest41038> hi folks. what is a good editor
<ubottu> Package xorg-edgers does not exist in jaunty
<Zorix> its a ppa repo
<bazhang> aha
<Zorix> updates a bunch of xorg components including the intel video which i probably need it for
<bazhang> sounds like you may wish to downgrade then?
<Zorix> thought about it
<Zorix> dont like the idea though because i dont like kde 4.1
<bazhang> ppa's are always risky
<Zorix> i can barely use 4.2 with the bugs
<Zorix> yea they are thats why i was wondering if there was a quick command to reload all changed packages to official
<bazhang> its not being ignored, #ubuntu scrolls really fast
<Zorix> it does but i asked two different questions one was a simple yes/no and got no response to either
<bazhang> missed it, and am a speed reader
<Zorix> damn
<bazhang> care to try again?
<Zorix> i asked teh same question here just using less words
<bazhang> didnt see the ppa mentioned before now
<Zorix> i was thinking i could do something like add the repo, do an apt-get update/dist-upgrade, then if necessary, remove the repo, apt-get update, then some other command to reload the official packages
<Zorix> yea i came in here after i didnt get an answer there
<bazhang> seriously doubt that would work as the changes are so big
<Zorix> figuring this channel has less people more chance of getting a response
<Zorix> hmm
<bazhang> ppa's are really *at your own risk*
<Zorix> i know
<Zorix> if it wasnt that my performance is so bad i wouldnt care
<Zorix> theres many other bugs its just intel video is so bad
<Zorix> tons of lag but no cpu load
<Zorix> graphics glitches all over the place
<psyco> Hey, I have a problem
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 you see that?
<psyco> when my headphones are plugged into the front audio jack, there is a crackling sound
<Zorix> yes been there
<Zorix> tried everything suggested there besides package changes
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and that?
<psyco> and it only happens when stuff changes on my screen
<psyco> like my mouse movig, or a moving picture or when i mouse over my dock
<Zorix> yes bazhang, that too
<psyco> annd its really weird/annoying
<Zorix> psyco,  i saw that on my old machine as well
<bazhang> Zorix, no other ideas then; sorry. perhaps the ppa would be the best option then
<Zorix> never did get it fixed
<Zorix> bazhang,  im afraid i might have a non working system after ppa
<psyco> Zorix: :( but this is a brand new machine XD
<psyco> well i think I might reinstall anyways...
<Zorix> see if it happens in live cd
<bazhang> Zorix, thought it was barely working now
<Zorix> its barely working but it works, i have to kill X every few days or it gets unusable
<bazhang> perhaps try a different DE/WM until it is fixed then
<Zorix> yea thought about going to xfce
<bazhang> that or lxde (lubuntu) :)
<Zorix> im just really excited about kde's future its really wild
<Zorix> ah didnt know about lubuntu
<Zorix> lxde is the one in knoppix right
<bazhang> sorry not to be of more assistance
<Zorix> i appreciate your suggestions, which is more than i can say for others
<bazhang> #lubuntu (they have a channel now)
<bazhang> and full canonical approval as well
<Zorix> not bad
<Zorix> going to have to research this
<bazhang> you should chat with actionparsnip when he is online
<Zorix> he is the maintainer?
<bazhang> no, just a very enthusiastic user :)
<Zorix> ah
<Zorix> at work i have a kubuntu 9.10 alpha install.. kde 4.3 is getting nice
<Zorix> in vm
<bazhang> getting offtopic though, dont want to get yelled at by Ma morak :)
<Zorix> heh
<Zorix> i wish i could put another graphics adaptor in this to get away from intel for the time being
<yovan> hello
<yovan> problem:My intel gm945 is not working full speed..i am on kubuntu 9.04, just installed, newbie...please help
<Zorix> intel drivers are rather broke in 9.04
<Zorix> i have same issues
<yovan> so how to fix them
<yovan> help please
<Zorix> there is no fix
<yovan> on alpha 1 karmic, is it fixed
<yovan> ?
<Zorix> i dont know i havent tested
<Zorix> best bet is to downgrade
<yovan> to 8.10?
<Zorix> yea
<Zorix> kde 4.1 kinda sucks
<yovan> ur sure i cant do anything
<yovan> yea
<yovan> i like the kde 4.2
<Zorix> i tried for over a month now
<yovan> same
<Zorix> you can get backported packages for 8.10
<yovan> its not goign full speed
<Zorix> kde 4.2 for 8.10
<yovan> it can?
<Zorix> yea
<yovan> i mean i can?
<yovan> cool
<Zorix> unfortunately i have to go
<yovan> oh
<yovan> k bye
<Zorix> but if you are on when i get back i will show you
<Zorix> bye
<yovan> thanks
<bazhang> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<bazhang> yovan, ^^
<yovan> hello
<yovan> can u help me
<yovan> with intel problem
<yovan> ?
<bazhang> yovan, read those links
<yovan> what links
<bazhang> ^^ above
<yovan> where above..u know i'm a bit new
<yovan> oh i saw
<yovan> sorry
<Walzmyn> when my screen savor drops off I see a quick flash of the gnome desktop backdrop. I'm thinking i shouldn't see that, how do i fix it?
 * gukk_devel is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<yovan> thanks rebooting now
<kaddi> heya :)
<Walzmyn> it's a conspircy
<dennister> can someone help me with setting up my mailman server...am having difficulty with the sasl authentication, and the howtos aren't very detailed on this
<mysteriousknight> hey i'm new to ubuntu, could anyone plz tell me why my virtual c drive dosn open when i click "view virtual c drive"
<Guest41038> bye, cau, aufwiedershen, nazchle,
<khalid> Hello
<khalid> any one around?
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> 308 of us
<khalid> so whats going on?
<xp-killer> no
<xp-killer> notin
<khalid> so you kill xp for living? ;)
<xp-killer> yea  every xp i install i kill it after
<xp-killer> thats why i name my self that
<jussi01> khalid: this is a support channel, for general chatter please join #kubuntu-offtopic
<xp-killer> then i move on to linux cause im sick of xp
<xp-killer> sorry lol
<khalid> all good
<BluesKaj> xp-killer, you also have a talent for killing your linux installation and then coming in here and asking for rescue advice which you seldom follow
<xp-killer> i cant get samba to work i need help i install it but how to run it?
<BluesKaj> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<xp-killer> BluesKaj: :p noway thats the 9.04 fault not mine i tink they take out the suport for my video card in 9.04 thats why i cant see the display on my screen
<BluesKaj> you just asked about samba , how many problems do you actaully have ?
<xp-killer> BluesKaj: well my samba was working but since i went to 9.04 i had to get rid of it and downgrade back to 8.10 now i have to start from the beggining
<xp-killer> BluesKaj: witch i need help cause im a noob at linux its not a everyday i does iinstall these things
<Bsims>  I am having a problem konqueror will not keep the prefered application setting, it says konqueror(16535) FileTypesView::save: Entry  "audio/mp3"  is dirty. Saving any ideas?
<BluesKaj> sry xp-killer , but you don't follow the advice ppl give you ...I've seen it too many times , so i hope you can find someone else to help you
<xp-killer> BluesKaj: i do follow like the guy who give me the website for samba i did that already this morning.and i follow yours also i reinstall 8.10 then upgrade to 9.04 i got the same problem so i came back here to ask u but u werent there
<xp-killer> BluesKaj: i look up on google i some people had the same problem but they couldnt solve it
 * gukk_devel is back.
<xp-killer> BluesKaj: i install flashpluging but konqueror still not reading the videos on the website
<vincent_> ciao
<vincent_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<vincent_> come si fa ad scaricare mirc
<Mamarok> !it | vincent_
<ubottu> vincent_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bazhang> vincent_, #ubuntu-it
<vincent_> ciao
<xp-killer> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<xp-killer> lol
<xp-killer> tank u
<xp-killer> :-)
 * KiRiLoS is away: AFK
<jussi01> !away > KingOfDos
<ubottu> KingOfDos, please see my private message
<xp-killer> huh?
<xp-killer> jussi01plz stop playing with the bot
<xp-killer> #ubuntu
<astrobear> http://pastebin.com/m7aa121e9
<astrobear> that doesn't look good
<astrobear> i aborted
<Mamarok> astrobear: what do you paste here? without a question it makes little sense
<Mamarok> context?
<Mamarok> astrobear: look at that command you entered and tell us, waht you wanted to do, it makes close to no sense at all
<astrobear> was installing generic sound modules
<astrobear> er, making sure that i had them
<Mamarok> astrobear: you mixed an installation command with a version quest
<Mamarok> to make sure you have things, use aptitude show <appname>
<astrobear> copied and pasted directly from http://pastebin.com/m7aa121e9
<astrobear> ack
<astrobear> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<astrobear> **
<Mamarok> hm, what is your baseic problem?
<Mamarok> Jaunty? KDEç?
<astrobear> 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<Mamarok> KDE4
<astrobear> upgraded to jaunty
<kavurt> does anybody use logitech quickcam for notebooks pro on jaunty?
<Mamarok> astrobear: remove pulseaudio, that's the most likely problem
<Mamarok> kavurt: not me
<astrobear> not sure i want to remove pulseaudio
<astrobear> how do we know that's even the problem, nothing has pointed to it yet
<Mamarok> astrobear: why not? KDE doesn't use it and it doesn't work with xine
<astrobear> looked in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and alsa has the correct modules
<Mamarok> astrobear: I see this problem everyday in #amarok, pulseaudio is causing more problems than anything else, trust me
<astrobear> what does kde use if not pulse?
<Mamarok> astrobear: phonon + xine
<astrobear> :~$ sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio-module-x11 pulseaudio
<Mamarok> astrobear: there is no KDE app that requires pulseaudio at all
<astrobear> Reading package lists... Done
<astrobear> Building dependency tree
<astrobear> Reading state information... Done
<astrobear> Package pulseaudio-module-x11 is not installed, so not removed
<astrobear> Package pulseaudio is not installed, so not removed
<Mamarok> !paste | astrobear !!!
<ubottu> astrobear !!!: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<astrobear> so... no pulseaudio on the system
<Mamarok> astrobear: I still don't know what doesn't work exactly
<astrobear> no audio
<Mamarok> at all?
<astrobear> none
<Mamarok> nothing muted in kmix?
<astrobear> and nothing shows up on kmix when i launch it
<astrobear> just a blank window
<Mamarok> systemsettings -> multimedia
<Mamarok> choose your soundcard and test it there
<Mamarok> make sure you have the phonon-xine-backend enabled
<astrobear> http://imagebin.org/50938
<Mamarok> astrobear: looks like the same problems I had
<Mamarok> do not say yes there
<verena> where i am?
<Mamarok> astrobear: remove .kde/share/configu/phonondevicesrc
<Mamarok> verena: read the topic
<astrobear> http://imagebin.org/50939
<astrobear> i still need those sound devices activated
<Mamarok> astrobear: check if there is no ~/.asoundconf, else remove it
<Mamarok> then restart KDE
<astrobear> k, i'll restart...
<Mamarok> astrobear: please follow what I told you
<Mamarok> astrobear: remove .kde/share/configu/phonondevicesrc
<Mamarok> astrobear: check if there is no ~/.asoundconf, else remove it
<Mamarok> then restart KDE
<Mamarok> make sure you have phonon-xine-backend installed and selected
<astrobear> http://paste.ubuntu.com/184452/
<Mamarok> astrobear: why do you make multple selections? Never told you to do so?
<Mamarok> phonon-xine-backend, period.
<astrobear> it's already the newest v. so i'm restarting kde
<casa> #brasil
<Mamarok> !br | casa
<ubottu> casa: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<astrobear> had to reconfigure download the nvidia kernel compiler thingie because i was having problems with graphics, and also... sound works now
<astrobear> thanks Mamarok
<Mamarok> astrobear: nice to hear! You are welcome :)
 * Mamarok calls it a day, later folks
<astrobear> later
<kurumin> OLá?!
<tekogrt> merhaba
<tekogrt> arkadaşlar
<tekogrt> ya ben bilgisayara format attım ubuntumu güncellemiştim fakat ubuntuyu açamıyorum tekrardan
<tekogrt> :(
<tekogrt> yardim lütfen
<BluesKaj> !cz | tekogrt
<ubottu> tekogrt: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<ign0ramus> !turkish | tekogrt
<ubottu> tekogrt: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<tekogrt> thankss
<ign0ramus> it's gotta be one of those ;)
<tekogrt> besos
<BluesKaj> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<ign0ramus> just covering our bases here ... :)
<BluesKaj> hehe, well how else :)
<slow-motion> hu
<slow-motion> -u+i
<ign0ramus> slow-motion, "hi" ?
<slow-motion> yep
<BluesKaj> the correction is more confusing then the greeting
<ign0ramus> i apparently brought my "A" game today folks
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, agreed.
<BluesKaj> A game , ign0ramus?
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, i thought you were american for some reason... your "A" game means you're on top of things
<BluesKaj> well, close , I'm a canuck, i should understand that expression tho :)
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, fairly common (at least in my experience)... but i did recently learn about poutine, so we'll call it even
<BluesKaj> <--- old guy ...not in touch with the latest lingo
<Dragnslcr> Poutine++
<ign0ramus> :P
<BluesKaj> poutine isn't canuck , it's quebecois :)
<BluesKaj> we're gonna be chastized soon , for offtopic
<ign0ramus> !ot | ign0ramus
<ubottu> ign0ramus, please see my private message
<ign0ramus> dammit
<Fernando> oi
<Guest33058> Boa tarde a todos espro que este domingo seja maravilhoso
<Dragnslcr> !br | Guest33058
<ubottu> Guest33058: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<BluesKaj> I guess k3b is off the radar for a while til the k3b-devs catch up with kde4.3
<BluesKaj> I tried running k3b-kde3 but there's no executable so i can run the app
<BluesKaj> to run the app , rather
<astrobear> BluesKaj: have you tried just 'k3b'?
<swatto> Anyone know of an alternative program other than kbluetooth4 as I can recieve files with it but not send
<BluesKaj> astrobear, k3b assumes the kde4 version which won't install due to dependency hell on kde4.3
<BluesKaj> swatto,  try the widget version
<swatto> the widget version BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> I guess they dumped it
<Artie_Ephem> Hi all, I'm trying to install a printer driver on my system, and one of the pre-requisites is that I need to have either ia32-libs or lib32stdc++ installed. How can I tell if they are installed, and if not, where I might obtain them?
<fatmano> hi
<liz> hey all, I have a dilemma, my pc that is a dual-boot xp/kubuntu suddenly won't go into kubuntu! The screen remains black! Any suggestions???
<liz> Anyone?
<BluesKaj> l!iz | grub
<Artie_Ephem> Liz: have you tried booting into safe mode (from the grub menu)?
<BluesKaj> !liz | grub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liz
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj>  !grub | liz
<ubottu> liz: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<liz> I've had it dual-boot for a while now and it was working fine
<BluesKaj> liz , alt+f2 , kdesudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst ,copy & paste the text in pastebin so we can have a look
<liz> I don't think it entered safe mode correctly
<liz> BluesKaj: it's on my desktop and I'm on my laptop
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> is recovery mode listed in the grub menu ?
<liz> BluesKaj: yes it is, I'm in it now.  Could I do a fskck in recovery mode?
<david_> I have a W595i Sony ericsson with a memory stick inside that i would like to store my music in, but when i connect it to my computer nothing happends on my computer
<BluesKaj> liz, it will prolly do that automatically , but you can try it .. chhose the fix broken packages option when the dialog box shows up
<BluesKaj> err choose
<BluesKaj> david_, open dolphin and look for the stick on the left , it should show up under the "places'
<liz> BluesKaj: how do I command it, do I have to do sudo fsck?  it's telling me 'not found'
<BluesKaj> liz, do you have a prompt
<liz> I have a black screen, far left there's (initramfs) and to the right of that there's a cursor where I type
<BluesKaj> liz, try , startx
<liz> says 'not found' again :(
<liz> omg, is there a way to reinstall kubuntu while saving the files in it???
<paul92> hello, sorry for my English, I speak French, I have Kubuntu 9.04 with KDE4.3beta (with a specific ppa) and I would like to have facebook-protocole on Kopete, I saw http://github.com/dmacvicar/kopete-facebook/tree/master http://software.opensuse.org/search?baseproject=openSUSE:Factory&p=1&q=kde4-kopete-protocol-facebook or http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=26731&detail=1 but there isn't anything for Kubuntu. Somebody have any ide
<paul92> is there someone who can help me?
<liz> Ok I tried to exit busybox v1.1.3 and it states "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/a6354baf-ef4a-4a8c-a463-c9c13ab1e5ad does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<Guest90230> hi, i've got a "missing file list in the package kdelibs-bin" and libplasma3 is missing a newline, with apt-get... can you help me, plase?
<spider__> no one?
<chico> hi
<chico> how to save mime configuration
<Mamarok> spider__: could you tell me agin what error you've got?
<Mamarok> again*
<cristian> granollers
<Mamarok> cristian: do you need help?
<Mamarok> chico: what mime configuration? sry, just joined a few minutes ago
<JvM_Gelon> Hi
<Mamarok> hi JvM_Gelon
<JvM_Gelon> i got a problem after installing jaunty
<JvM_Gelon> if i mimimize a screen, i can't find it back
<JvM_Gelon> it does not show up in the lower panel
<Mamarok> a window, you mean
<JvM_Gelon> a window ;)
<Mamarok> I think you are missing the task manager in your panel
<JvM_Gelon> didn't know the name :P
<Mamarok> click on the cashew icon on the right on your panel, add widgets and add the task manager
<spider__> Mamarok: http://pastebin.com/d4bc3bc
<JvM_Gelon> thanks
<JvM_Gelon> other question :P
<JvM_Gelon> i got a laptop with a nvidia graphics card
<Mamarok> spider__: that really looks weird
<JvM_Gelon> in Hardy i had nvidia xserver settings running, what can i use in Jaunty? because i get an error again when i run nvidia-xconfig
<JvM_Gelon> (hoped upgrading would prevent this from happening)
<Mamarok> spider__: could you repost the output again in the original version please? I can read Italian
<Cueball|2> Yay Konversation 1.2!!!
<Mamarok> JvM_Gelon: there is jockey-kde that can help you manage the proprietary drivers
<Mamarok> Cueball|2: behave!
<Cueball|2> LoL
<Mamarok> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JvM_Gelon> thnx Mamarok trying jockey now ;)
<Mamarok> spider__: still around?
<spider__> Mamarok: i'm here, i've got the error on the other pc :) http://pastebin.com/d69b53700
<Mamarok> spider__: have you seen there is a typo in 'lipalsma3' ? this should be libplasma...
<lex79_> spider__: are you italian?
<Mamarok> spider__: you only did sudo apt-get upgrade, right?
<lex79_> hi Mamarok :)
<spider__> Mamarok: yes, it's my typo
<Mamarok> spider__: no, Swiss, but let's keep it in english here :)
<spider__> lex79_: i'm italian
<Mamarok> hi lex79_
<lex79_> spider__: join in #ubuntu-it-dev, I try to help you
<Mamarok> spider__: so did you actually just type sudo apt-get upgrade or did you type something wrong?
<spider__> Mamarok: i did apg-get update and apt-get upgrade
<Mamarok> hm, I will tell the devs then, that's weird
<Mamarok> spider__: also there seems to be a problem with your installation, you seem to not have kdelibs installed correctly
<dan> i have some problems with my old stable system: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/udev (synaptic) please help me (upgrade)
<spider__> Mamarok: it's possible fix it?
<Mamarok> dan: that sometimes happens, just a server error
<Mamarok> dan: try again in a few minutes
<Mamarok> spider__: you should install kdelibs first
<Mamarok> spider__: sudo apt-get isntall kdelibs
<Mamarok> install*, sry
<dan> mamarok: thanks, well, there is a week and a still canntot reach that gutsy
<dan> mamarok: (kubuntu 7.10 runs here)
<spider__> Mamarok: now i try...
<ptl> does anyone have a severe slowness on changing tabs on konsole/yakuake with transparency on KDE4 using intel videoboards?
<ptl> KDE 4.2 of course
<ptl> :(
<Mamarok> dan: I think that's because Gutsy has reached it's end of life
<Mamarok> ptl: I dont' use Intel graphics, sry
<ptl> Mamarok: ok, thanks anyway.
<Mamarok> dan: I think you should upgrade your system, ther is no more support for Gutsy: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.10/
<Mamarok> hm, wrong link, moment...
<Mamarok> dan: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+series
<dan> mamarok: yes, it looks like this, how can i upgrade in a clean way... ? just put the "new repositories" in /etc/apt/sources.list will make me crash... is there any way, or i have to save on external HDD, put some kubuntu 8.10 and get back the private data
<chico> Mamarok: id like to save the file associations i set up
<dan> mamarok: thanks a lot! i'll take a look (a point to start suffices!)
<Mamarok> chico: you will ahve to do that in systemsettings -> advanced tab -> file association
<Mamarok> dan: from Gutsy you can upgrade to Hardy, it still is supported till October 2009
<chico> Mamarok: i know where to set them up but how to backup
<Mamarok> dan: if you use synaptic, change all the gutsy entries to hardy, this should help you upgrade, but I strongly suggest you upgrade to Intrepid immediately after
<Mamarok> chico: I don't know how, sry
<Mamarok> chico: why do you need to backup those settings?
<Mamarok> dan: I don't know if upgrading to Intrepid directly is secure, so goint through Hardy is what I would suggest
<chico> Mamarok: thanks. its coz i'm afraid to not remember how to set them up after the next installation
<Mamarok> chico: it's probably somewhere in /etc
<chico> Mamarok: ok
<Admiral_Chicago> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Admiral_Chicago> is the one i think you're looking for
<Mamarok> Admiral_Chicago: no, we are talking of different things here :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Mamarok: want to bring me up to speed?
<Mamarok> ?
<dan> mamarok: i am in big trouble, would like to move to hardy, but there is no description / receipt to do it from the second gutsy no longer exists. I'll swich to the plan: edit sources list by global replace of gutsy with hardy, (not directly commenting out canonical, etc) and start that apt-get update; apt-get upgrade. I'll do it in 10 minutes after saving old configs. Thanks!
<Mamarok> dan: do you have your /home on a different partition?
<wissam> hello all i can't install wmware or skype in my kubuntu 9.10 ?
<KingOfDos> 19:35:55 (   jussi01 ) !away > KingOfDos <- learn to tabcomplete before you flame someone ;)
<wissam> i use alot of ext and .deb of cout=rse
<dan> mamarok: no, here is a one primary partition laptop, that served for one year to all math, python, poetry, chess and graphics. Is there any danger about my ~/ (all work lies inside and is not fully saved or checked in into svn...)
<dan> mamarok: uuh... apt-get upgrade (from console) gives me a long, long list requiring 1GB of more place... is this ok, i do upgrade from gutsy to hardy (and not more)?
<genii> wissam: #ubuntu+1 for 9.10/Karmic Koala please
<wissam> ok thank you
<slow-motion> n8
<swatto> hello all
#kubuntu 2009-05-31
<usuario> #Brasil
<liz> hi all, is gedit the same as kate??
<ghouly> hi all,  when i click a button like "save" in gedit or other applications there is a "plop" like sound, it is very annoying, but i can't find out how to turn it off =(   in system settings under notifications, under player settings, "no audio output" is already active. any ideas what else i could try ?
<Kovert> !kate
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<liz> ok thx
<leo_> hello, im using ubuntu 9.04 with my s10, may i please know how can i fix my audio, itz working b4 but just gave me hissing sounds. is there a way i can re-install my audio driver something like that.
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<chaos2fuu> !graphic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphic
<leo_> k menu? i'm using ubuntu (gnome)
<Admiral_Chicago> leo_: look in system -> preferences -> sound
<leo_> admiral, yah got it. i try to test the sound but it just gave me hissing sounds.
<thecan2> Hi there. Anybody got kontact working with multiple calendars? I can't work out how to do this actually
<DaSkreech> I did
<DaSkreech> but then my computer crashed :(
<DaSkreech> (Unrelated)
<DaSkreech> Not like I sat donw and explained multiple calendars to Kontact and it turned and tried to explain it to the rest of KDE and it's head exploded
<W4gn3r> Does anyone know how can I populate a QTreeWidget with a XML file?
<DaSkreech> #qt ?
<W4gn3r> oh
<W4gn3r> sorry
<W4gn3r> =)
<liz> can anyone help??  when I try to boot into kubuntu hardy I get a booting msg stating to 'check root= bootarg cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules, devices: cat' What is wrong???
<xjjk> liz: did you edit /etc/grub/menu.lst recently...
<xjjk> liz: can you post the contents of that file somewhere?
<liz> I haven't edited anything and the problem is on my desktop and I'm on my laptop :(
<xjjk> liz: sorry, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xjjk> liz: from what you posted, the "kernel" lines in your grub config appear to be wrong
<xjjk> liz: need to post the file to be sure
<liz> I wish I could, I can't even type anything on the black screen w/the message
<xjjk> liz: why not?
<xjjk> liz: use a LiveCD to boot the system
<xjjk> you can mount filesystems from there and upload the files
<liz> it's frozen there
<xjjk> hrm, it should let you edit things, since it's complaining that the boot parameters are invalid
<nejode> liz: boot your desktop, when you get to the grub menu press "e", go to the kernel line and press "e" again...
<nejode> ...and write down what it says there
<liz> does it have to be the same kubuntu hardy cd? I don't think I have that one
<liz> k I shall try that
<xjjk> liz: no... though what nejode just mentioned will be faster than going the LiveCD route
<DaSkreech> Do you have a choice of kernels on bootup?
<liz> k... I do have a choice of kernels
<liz> on the boot screen right now, what should I do?
<nejode> liz,  highlight the first kernel
<nejode> ...and press "e"
<nejode> e for edit
<liz> k done
<nejode> now highligt the kernel line and press e again
<nejode> *highlight
<liz> <4a-4a8c-a463-c9c13ab1e5ad ro quiet splash... thats what I get
<xjjk> use your arrow keys to go to the end of th eline
<DaSkreech>  think that's probably done by now
<liz> the cursor is at the end of splash
<nejode> liz: nothing wrong there ...
<xjjk> yeah...
<xjjk> nejode: hrm, actually, there's also a "root" grub parameter for each stanza
<liz> :( well something is
<xjjk> can you see/modify that in grub interactively
<xjjk> re-reading the error liz posted that may also be at fault
<nejode> liz: do you have another kernel?
<liz> sure it lists previous kernels on boot
<xjjk> do any of those work?
<liz> don't know lol, guess I have to check
<nejode> liz: try the next one
<liz> that's a no, same thing happened
<liz> total black screen
<xtra> hi all
<xjjk> er, with the same error printed?
<nejode> ...then it's not the menu.lst
<xtra> i can't connect vista of my brother and my kubuntu
<xjjk> nejode: feel like you can't conclude that without seeing menu.lst in full
<xjjk> liz: any other errors?
<xtra> but ping is ok between both
<liz> I get no errors, it's just black now
<xjjk> xtra: what/how are you trying to connect
<Hydrant> does anyone have a wacom tablet?  I bought one for the first time today, and I'm looking at how to adjust it under 9.04
<xjjk> liz: OK, yeh, this may not be a bad menu.lst either... this did work at some point, right?
<xtra> i want to share printer and folders
<xjjk> Hydrant: yes, what did you want to adjust
<xjjk> xtra: that tends to be a headache... SMB is a #%#@%
<liz> xjjk: it worked great for a couple months, this just happened yesterday
<xjjk> liz: try the LiveCD... and let's get that file...
<xtra> ok, then howt to do
<xtra> how
<xjjk> xtra: if you're commited to using Windows, SMB is the best bet
<liz> yep I'll be right back then
<xjjk> I personally gave up and use SSH/SFTP, and all the Internet drive services
<Hydrant> xjjk: it's my first wacom ever, I want to draw some diagrams with it during online meetings or in gimp/inkscape.... I got a smaller tablet, and currently the surface is mapped to the screen area (huge, I have two screens).... ideally I'd like the area of the tablet to correspond to a smaller area on the screen...
<xjjk> dropbox works with both Vista and Linux
<xjjk> Hydrant: you want it to map to a smaller area of the screen, or just 1 screen at a time?
<Hydrant> hrrm.. I'm not sure... I'm using twinview, so I think I only have one screen according to xorg... I think just a smaller area of the screen if I can
<Hydrant> I'm not sure what I can do with a wacom and linux
<DaSkreech> !wacom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom
<xjjk> Hydrant: a lot actually
<DaSkreech> liar
<xjjk> the driver is very configurable
<xjjk> Hydrant: short answer, you can do what you want, though I'm not sure on how
<Hydrant> okay.. I'm a total n00b with wacom, guru at linux though
<xjjk> Hydrant: for GIMP, there are two modes of operation, "screen" and "window"
<xp-killer> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<xjjk> "window" is what you're describing, the tablet mapped to the GIMP canvas area
<Hydrant> yah, I wasn't sure how that works if it's set as an input device
<DaSkreech> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<xp-killer> yea yea i know im special :)
<xjjk> Hydrant: er, what do you mean if it's set as an input device? input device for X?
<Hydrant> yah, it is by default I think isn't it?
<xp-killer> can anyone help me?i install flaspluging but konqueror still wont read redtube videos
<xjjk> Hydrant: er, yes
<Hydrant> I mean it works with the screen already after I plugged it in....lemme try gimp and see what the settings do
<xjjk> Hydrant: I'm not sure... I've never used the tablet like that
<DaSkreech> xp-killer: go to the plugins section of Konqueror and make sure that it's there. If not click scan plugins
<Hydrant> xjjk: how have you used your tablet ?
<xjjk> Hydrant: yah, play with it..
<juan> espanish
<juan> hola
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xjjk> Hydrant: honestly, I bought the thing 3 wks ago, set it up the way I want it, but haven't played with it
<Hydrant> ah
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: its there
<xjjk> Hydrant: mostly for drawing.. I'm wanting to get into airbrushing/matte painting
<DaSkreech> Does flash work anywhere else?
<xjjk> Hydrant: I have Twinview as well; the way I have it setup is that the tablet is mapped to one monitor at a time
<xjjk> if I move the tablet pen to the side of the tablet, it switches to the other monitor
<Hydrant> xjjk: ah, so perhaps you could help me then... I want to use it for drawing as well, just stick figures and software diagrams though :-)
<xjjk> Hydrant: the Linux Wacom driver lets you do a lot of stuff
<Hydrant> cool
<Hydrant> with 9.04 it looks like the config is out of xorg though
<xjjk> yes
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: yea it works on other websites
<xjjk> it's done through HAL fdi files
<Hydrant> I tried the xsetwacom and it finds no devices... apparently it's due to hotplugging
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: befor it use to work on redtube now nothing
<xjjk> Hydrant: yah, it doesn't show up for me there either
<xjjk> Hydrant: I should write a tutorial for setting my tablet up...
<juan> hola
<Hydrant> yah, that would help
<DaSkreech> xp-killer: try the flash from adobe's site then they probably updated the version of flash beyond what ships with Ubuntu
<Hydrant> I have the bamboo fun, the small one
<xjjk> Hydrant: it's really easy, but there is a lot of outdated info
<Hydrant> xjjk: I totally encourage you to write a tutorial
<juan> espanish
<DaSkreech> Hopefully not beyond what ships for linux overall
<Hydrant> yah... lots of wasted hours sifting :-)
<DaSkreech> !es | juan
<ubottu> juan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Hydrant> xjjk: what program do you use for drawing? gimp?  Could you give me your fdi file ?
<xjjk> Hydrant: http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/inputdev
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: so i have to get it from the site?but will it work since its normaly a windows version?will it work with wine?
<xjjk> Hydrant: that's the man page for the driver
<xjjk> and the options available
<xjjk> to set any of those, you need to use an FDI file...
<DaSkreech> xp-killer: No Get the linux one
<DaSkreech> They have a linux download on the site. Should be a newer version than the one Kubuntu ships with
<Hydrant> xjjk: oh... so the fdi file overrides the Xorg configs ?
<xjjk> Hydrant: no, the Xorg configs are not used anymore
<xjjk> Hydrant: http://wiki.samat.org/DotFiles/X11 is my FDI file
 * xjjk has been trying to post his configs on the Internet lately
<xjjk> Hydrant: for the driver options, you only need to set them up for the "stylus" device
<liz> Ok, into liveCD, what do I do to get the info needed???
<xjjk> liz: get a root terminal
<xjjk> liz: er, were you using the Ubuntu or Kubuntu LiveCD?
<Hydrant> xjjk: what about the buttons and the scroll wheel thing at the top?
<xjjk> Hydrant: I've yet to set those up actually...
<liz> kubuntu hardy
<xjjk> liz: OK
<xjjk> liz: open a root terminal
<liz> done
<xjjk> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Hydrant> xjjk: okay, lemme try your fdi file
<xjjk> er, pastebin that
<xjjk> liz: pastebin that
<DaSkreech> xjjk: sudo in a root terminal ?
<xjjk> DaSkreech: doh, sorry
<xjjk> not paying attention
<xjjk> DaSkreech: I never open a root terminal so I mentally prefix root commands with sudo always
<Hydrant> xjjk: how do I reload the hal policies ?
<liz> xjjk: sorry but how do I pastebin it?
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: ok i download the deb file i install it,scan for new pluging but it still doesnt want to read the videos
<xjjk> Hydrant: I'm not sure... I think I just restarted hal (sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart)
<xjjk> Hydrant: I don't remember, but I actually think it was automatic
<xjjk> Hydrant: just had to write the file, unplug/replug the device again
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: do i have to put the pat myself to tell konqueror where the pluging is?
<xjjk> liz: can you open a working web browser on your desktop?
<DaSkreech> xp-killer: No
<xjjk> with the LiveCD running
<Hydrant> xjjk: ahh, much more comfortable now
<DaSkreech> !paste | liz
<ubottu> liz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: so can u try it and if u get tru tell me how
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: so can u try it and if u get tru tell me how 8.10
<DaSkreech> xp-killer: The installer should drop it to .mozilla/plugins which is where konqueror looks
<xjjk> Hydrant: actually, considering how much work you did... I'm not sure what there is to write a tutorial about
<xjjk> it's mostly writing an article about how you don't need to do this or that anymore
<liz> trying to get connection
<xjjk> everything's automatic
<Hydrant> xjjk: well, hal is a bit ahead of me... I didn't know hal could override xorg settings... I'm used to writing xorg settings by hand
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: yea but nothing
<xjjk> liz: OK, work on getting the connection... I'm going to brb, eating a sandwich
<xjjk> Hydrant: it's ahead of everyone... xorg settings aren't used anymore actually with X.org 1.6
<Hydrant> xjjk: still the buttons... but they might just have to be mapped or something
<xjjk> you need to configure stuff with HAL now
<liz> no prob
<xjjk> it's very new
<compusec> fuck
<compusec> im new in this shit
<DaSkreech> !ohmy | compusec
<ubottu> compusec: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Hydrant> xjjk: I remember the days of Linux where the word "USB" made you cringe with fear :-)  Makes me feel so old :-)
<compusec> fuck uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: i'll just use firefox then
<xjjk> Hydrant: yeh... I remember compiling all my kernels to get any kind of new hardware feature
<DaSkreech> Pici: let him respond to the warning at least
<xjjk> Linux has come a really long way that all I did was buy the thing, and plug it in, and it works
<xjjk> it's easier than Windows
<xjjk> no drivers to install
<Hydrant> xjjk: check this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom.fdi
<Hydrant> xjjk: I agree... I haven't used Windows XP ever... I did for a bit, and it took me 2 hours to install a webcam... had to resort to blogs and mysticism to get it to work too
<DaSkreech> xjjk: try WIndows 7 it's really good with drivers
<xjjk> Hydrant: yah, that's what I based mine from
<Hydrant> xjjk: does your eraser work ?
<xjjk> Hydrant: eraser is configured in the app
<Hydrant> k... lemme try out gimp now
<xjjk> Hydrant: use the eraser to select the eraser tool
<xjjk> then it becomes the eraser
<xjjk> or any other tool you want
<DaSkreech> how are you doing liz ?
<xjjk> Hydrant: for GIMP, the stylus/eraser/mouse is a cursor
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: is there another server other than samba thats easyer?
<xjjk> that can have a different tool associated with it
<DaSkreech> xp-killer: for what?
<liz> DaSkreech: following directions :), just finished pasting it
<Hydrant> xjjk: hrrm... I kinda hoped that I could use it like a pencil... eraser would automatically erase
<xjjk> Hydrant: you can
<xjjk> Hydrant: select the pencil tool
<DaSkreech> liz: Great :) give us the URL that it generates here
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: share linux to vista(xp) and ps3
<DaSkreech> PS3? what are you using on the PS3? GameOS or Linux ?
<DaSkreech> or your own operating system that you wrote? :-D
<liz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/184683/
<DaSkreech> !ps3
<ubottu> Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: i had one that use to show a blue icon like a planet down to the right of my screen
<xjjk> liz: okay... so, in the root terminal, do'mount /dev/sda3 /mnt'
<DaSkreech> xp-killer: wait hold up. What OS are you using on PS3?
<Hydrant> xjjk: have you tried relative mode?
<DaSkreech> GameOS?
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: no im not that good on linux lol
<xjjk> Hydrant: no
<xjjk> Hydrant: er, well, yes, in Windows, I thought it was horrible confusin
<xjjk> confusing*
<DaSkreech> GameOS is what the PS3 ships with by default. With the XMB
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: i took off linux from my ps3 im on my pc now
<liz> is the last '/mnt' together or separate
<DaSkreech> xp-killer: Ok you said you wanted to share between all three. If you have GameOS on the PS3 then you have to use DNLA
<xjjk> liz: separate
<liz> ok done
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: sorry share with vista(xp) and for my ps3 to read not shear
<xjjk> liz: cd /mnt/boot/grub
<xjjk> cat menu.lst
<xjjk> pastebin that
<xjjk> liz: instead of cat, I guess try kate menu.lst for a GUI editor...
<DaSkreech> Ok What kind of files do you want to share with Vista ?
<DaSkreech> alt + F2 ->kate /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: like windows media player something like that but samba i cant get it to work so im looking for something else
<DaSkreech> xp-killer: Look at the ps3media server
<DaSkreech> Should work for all three
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: all files but mostly video
<liz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/184686/
<megatron> eu
<megatron> Tenho muito que aprender
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: can vista take files from what they see in ps3media server?
<DaSkreech> http://code.google.com/p/ps3mediaserver
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> Its a DNLA server which WMP respects
<DaSkreech> WMP is actually a DNLA server as well
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: oh yea i forgot i download it this moring but don,t know how to install tgz file
<DaSkreech> Can you open a tgz file ?
<xp-killer> yea
<xp-killer> i extrac it all ready
<DaSkreech> is there a README in there ?
<xp-killer> yea read it didnt understand
<DaSkreech> is there an INSTALL ?
<nejode> liz: wow, you got 5 kernels!
<DaSkreech> I had like 12 at one point
<liz> nejode: every update gets listed there
<liz> don't know how to take them out
<ign0ramus> liz, uninstall any kernels you don't use and 'sudo update-grub' should do it
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: when they say run the .sh file they mean double clic on it?cause it opens with a text by me
<xp-killer> with kate
<ign0ramus> xp-killer, "sudo sh filename.sh"
<liz> ign0ramus: how do you uninstall a kernel? adept??
<ign0ramus> liz, that's one way :)
<ign0ramus> liz, search for "linux-image"
<DaSkreech> xp-killer: erm no open a terminal and run the file in the terminal
<DaSkreech> ign0ramus: do NOT run scripts with a sudo
<ign0ramus> DaSkreech, point taken
<xjjk> liz: this sucks... there doesn't appear to be anything wrong here
<ign0ramus> xjjk, what's the problem supposed to be?
<DaSkreech> xjjk: ok I'm paying attention what's the problem ?
<xjjk> ign0ramus: DaSkreech : liz is getting an error booting
<xjjk> let me get it from my scrollback
<DaSkreech> what error?
<liz> :( that does suck
<ign0ramus> xjjk, it should have a number
<DaSkreech> ign0ramus: Depends on where in the boot
<ign0ramus> xjjk, ... if its a grub error
<xjjk> <liz> can anyone help??  when I try to boot into kubuntu hardy I get a booting msg stating to 'check root= bootarg cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules, devices: cat' What is wrong???
<DaSkreech> Grub errors have a number kernel erros won't
<xjjk> ign0ramus: I guess it's not a grub error
<DaSkreech> intiramfs will probably just be slient
<ign0ramus> xjjk, definitely not
<xjjk> liz: actually, reading that again... is the error message truncated?
<xjjk> was there something else on the screen, before this
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: I DID sudo sh PMS.sh and it said sh:cant open PMS.sh
<pearl> Hi
<DaSkreech> xp-killer: type pwd
<DaSkreech> !hi | pearl
<ubottu> pearl: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<pearl> Im new
<pearl> to Linux
<chad> me too
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: type it were?
<xjjk> xp-killer: er, that should be sh ./PMS.sh
<liz> it said that the kernel was loading and that it might take a while...
<xjjk> notice the "./"
<xjjk> liz: your deskop did, or the LiveCD?
<DaSkreech> xjjk: Don't need ./ if you are using sh
<liz> desktop
<DaSkreech> xp-killer: in the terminal
<xp-killer> hey pearl welcome to the world of headakes thats what linux does offer u lol
<chad> scim and xim configuration who knows?
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: just sh ./PMS.sh?
<DaSkreech> xp-killer: notype pwd and tell me what it says
<xjjk> DaSkreech: neat trick, didn't know that
<DaSkreech> you need the ./ if you are not using sh
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: /home/xp-killer
<DaSkreech> xp-killer: Ok Where did you extract the tgz to ?
<ign0ramus> liz, can you boot into any of your kernels?
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: on the desktop inside a folder
<DaSkreech> cd type cd De<tab>
<liz> ign0ramus: no, they give me a black screen
<DaSkreech> It should autocomplete to Desktop
<DaSkreech> then press tab twice to get the listing of directories on your desktop
<DaSkreech> type the name of the one that you extracted it to
<DaSkreech> probably pms
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: ok i have xp-killer@linux:~/Desktop/pms-linux-1.10.5$
<liz> is there a way to reinstall kubuntu hardy while saving some files from the desktop??
<DaSkreech> xp-killer: sh PMS.sh
<xjjk> liz: yes, you can do that now easily
<DaSkreech> or sh P<tab>
<xp-killer> liz yea get a usb key and save the files
<xjjk> liz: you can backup your entire home directory, so that all your settings/etc are kept
<liz> how can I get to the files??
<xjjk> liz: in the root terminal, goto /mnt/home
<xjjk> you'll see the home directories for all your users
<DaSkreech> liz: This is a laptop?
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: it says not found ...thats weird
<Jogador> Preciso de ajuda em Linux
<xjjk> if your user is "liz", it'll be in liz/Desktop
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<liz> no the problem is on my desktop
<DaSkreech> liz: can you type mount and paste bin the output?
 * genii makes more coffee for DaSkreech
<nejode> Jogador is talking in portuguese..not spanish
<xjjk> DaSkreech: liz posted his partition table earlier
<genii> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<DaSkreech> assuming that liz is him
<genii> nejode: Thanks for the distinction
<liz> what? I'm a she thx :P
<DaSkreech> Ok sorry I missed that one
<DaSkreech> which proves that assumption wrong :)
<liz> I did /mnt/home and nothing happened
<Jogador> como instalar programa no Linux?
<DaSkreech> xjjk: Which /dev is the boot partition on?
<liz> do I have to start a new shell?
<xjjk> liz: er, sorry, cd /mnt/home
<xjjk> liz: no
<genii> !pt  | Jogador
<ubottu> Jogador: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<DaSkreech> xjjk: I think the UUID might be messed up What's the device she's booting from?
<xjjk> DaSkreech: hrm, that's possible, but I'm not sure that would have happened
<DaSkreech> can't kill to try
<xjjk> liz: we can look at that next... let's get all your stuff backed up first
<xjjk> always do backups =/
<DaSkreech> \o/ backups
<liz> well it isn't giving me anything... "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$" isn't even on the left side of the terminal
<xjjk> liz: really? what is?
<liz> nothing :-/
<xjjk> liz: open another terminal...
<liz> ok that did it
<Hydrant> xjjk: okay, tablet works well
<xjjk> Hydrant: awesome
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: Ping
<xjjk> liz: able to get to your files?
<xp-killer> !tgz
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<DaSkreech> does hardy use /dev/hda or does it use /dev/sda ?
<liz> I see the user names
<DaSkreech> xp-killer: Ah right sorry. What does ls say ?
<genii> DaSkreech: sdX
<DaSkreech> genii: The boot menu is showing /dev/hd
<xjjk> liz: you can backup all your settings, documents, etc by just backing up your user's directory
<DaSkreech> genii: I know you don't care I'm just saying is all
<DaSkreech> well not all your settings
<DaSkreech>  but a major basket ful
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: not found
<genii> DaSkreech: If custom kernel from vanilla, will be hdX if stock kernel after 2.6.19 then sdX
<DaSkreech> xp-killer: What?
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: exec: 48: java: not found
<DaSkreech> you typed ls and it said not found ?
<xp-killer> ls???
<DaSkreech> xp-killer: Which means you didn't install java I guess
<xp-killer> where im i sopose to type that?
<DaSkreech> xp-killer: ok wait pause. Did you install Java ?
<liz> how can I backup files using the terminal?  never used the terminal this way
<xp-killer> when u install linux java doesnt come install?
<DaSkreech> nope Sun doesn't allow it
<liz> no xp-killer
<xp-killer> so how is linux working without java?
<DaSkreech> Easy install in any case
<DaSkreech> xp-killer: Linux is older than Java soooo quite well
<DaSkreech> !search jre
<ubottu> Found: jre, java-#kubuntu, java
<DaSkreech> !find jre
<ubottu> Found: default-jre, default-jre-headless, icedtea-6-jre-cacao, openjdk-6-jre, openjdk-6-jre-headless (and 6 others)
<xp-killer> mm i have to read up more on java and what it's for mostly
<DaSkreech> cute
<xjjk> xp-killer: that's an interesting question you could probably get a lot of debate about
<DaSkreech> !find sun
<ubottu> Found: asunder, iiimf-le-sun-hong-kong-chinese, iiimf-le-sun-simplified-chinese, iiimf-le-sun-thai, iiimf-le-sun-traditional-chinese (and 70 others)
<DaSkreech> !find java6
<ubottu> Found: default-jdk, default-jre, default-jre-headless, openjdk-6-jdk, openjdk-6-jre (and 10 others)
<DaSkreech> bah
<DaSkreech> Sometimes it helps to not be lazy
<xjjk> DaSkreech, xp-killer it's sun-java6-jre
<DaSkreech> I knew it was some variation of that :)
<xjjk> openjdk will probably work too
<DaSkreech> xp-killer: install that package
<DaSkreech> it will ask you to read and accept an EULA
<xp-killer> ok instaling
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: anything else i have to install befor i got back to the sh problem?
<liz> Is there a way to open the files I already have on the liveCD?
<xjjk> liz: er, what do you mean
<liz> to open the folder 'documents' from the listed users onto the liveCD
<xp-killer> DaSkreech: !cookie
<xp-killer> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<xjjk> liz: you want to use Dolphin to open it, you mean?
<liz> I don't know how I would copy it onto my usb
<xjjk> liz: right, OK...
<liz> can dolphin be used?
<xjjk> liz: yes, easily
<xjjk> start dolphin
<liz> ok
<xjjk> liz: there's a toolbar that shows where you are... when you start default it's usually set to "Home"
<xjjk> double click on that, and it becomes editable
<xjjk> put /mnt/home/ there
<xp-killer> xjjk: what the maximum speed they have in the us net conection?
<xjjk> and hit enter
<xjjk> xp-killer: er? say again?
<xp-killer> internet speed in the us the maxiimum u guys have
<xjjk> xp-killer: it varies...
<liz> xjjk: thx very much!
<xjjk> xp-killer: what did you actually want to know
<xjjk> xp-killer: that's like asking what's the maximum salary in the USA
<xp-killer> 50mega conection?
<xjjk> I'm sure it's a lot, and it has *no* effect on anybody
<xjjk> liz: no problem.. after cherry picking the important stuff, I'd again backup your user's folder
<xjjk> so you can easily restore things later
<xp-killer> down here we got max conection is 8mega but the company is ripping me off there given me a 512k conection :-(
<xjjk> xp-killer: yeah, it varies
<xp-killer> xjjk: what u got?
<xjjk> xp-killer: I'm in NYC, I've 10mbit/384kbps
<xjjk> I don't care about the downstream... the upstream is the major limiting factor
<xjjk> 384kbps is *slow*
<xjjk> when I want to upload photos or videos, I end up going to Starbucks
<xjjk> there's a whole rant here about the state of broadband in the United States and how misleading advertising/unbalanced offerings like this is limiting the economy
<xjjk> but I'm not going to go there
<xp-killer> xjjk: upstream?dont u mean down?to download if u have a 10M and only downloading at 384k thats highly a rip off
<xjjk> xp-killer: upstream means how quickly you can upload
<genii> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<xjjk> xp-killer: yes, this is off-topic in here
<xp-killer> sorry
 * ign0ramus wonders just what kind of coffee genii drinks O_o
<xp-killer> i just wanted to kill time for my java to finish download
<genii> ign0ramus: Rocket fuel ;)
<ign0ramus> genii, must be!  gnite all :)
<xp-killer> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<xp-killer> genii: ^
<liz> So how do I backup my usr folder?? :P it's locked I'm a noob when it comes to the complicated things of linux
<xjjk> liz: locked?
<xp-killer> liz: i remember when i was at that earea trying to get my files from a liive cd on my hdd
<liz> writing mnt/home/usr gives me a locked folder
<daskreech> Back
<xp-killer> liz: ive could of help u but i lost my text how i rote down how to do it
<liz> xp-killer: first time's a killer, many of my brain cells are being fried :)
<xjjk> liz: sorry, still not following... you should be able to copy/read /mnt/home/username
<xp-killer> lol
<xjjk> you may not be able to write to anything there
<xjjk> you'll get some permissions problems probably
<xp-killer> daskreech: im still downloading java :(
<liz> yep that's what I meant, permission issues, like the desktop
<xjjk> liz: you wanted to write to stuff there? I'd backup everything first...
<daskreech> ok what did I miss?
<xp-killer> daskreech: my 8mega speed gone down to 512k speed
<daskreech> xp-killer: big ain't it?
<xp-killer> daskreech: i have to wait till midnight to get back my 8mega im gona sued the company
<xp-killer> daskreech: how do i work samba?
<daskreech> xp-killer: Ahhh one of those
<daskreech> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<xp-killer> daskreech: i went tru that already
<daskreech> what happened?
<liz> no not write stuff, just opening the folder...
<xjjk> xp-killer: I've never used it, but there's a KDE systemsettings module for samba
<xjjk> liz: mmm, you should be able to open it...
<xjjk> liz: if you're having problems, I guess open another terminal
<xjjk> and do sudo dolphin /mnt/home/username
<daskreech> whats happening with liz?
<xjjk> that'll start dolphin as root and you'll bypass the user issues
<daskreech> xjjk: kdesudo
<xjjk> daskreech: liz is trying to backup her home folder while in the LiveCD environment
<daskreech> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<daskreech> to where ?
<xp-killer> daskreech: adept crash on me when i did next for the window that pop up while installing java,how do i repair broken stuff
<xp-killer> ?
<xjjk> daskreech: some backup media.... her system isn't booting
<daskreech> xjjk: Where is that media ?
<xjjk> daskreech: no clue... why is that relevant
<daskreech> xp-killer: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get -f install
<daskreech> xjjk: I'll try and give a one liner to backup
<xjjk> liz: what are you backing up to?
<liz> to a usb I guess lol
<xjjk> liz: were you able to access stuff using dolphin running as root
<xp-killer> daskreech: http://pastebin.com/m4a02b7dc
<xp-killer> liz: lol
<xjjk> xp-killer: run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<daskreech> xp-killer: sudo
<xjjk> xp-killer: when you get an error about superuser privileges, prefix the command you were trying to run with sudo
<xp-killer> oh i had to put sudo
<daskreech> liz: whats the problem with backing up?
<liz> xjjk: yes I did thanks, it did throw out a warning tho
<xjjk> daskreech: didn't have permission to her home directory
<xjjk> liz: what was the warning?
<daskreech> the mounted one
<xjjk> daskreech: yes
<daskreech> ok
<daskreech> When did Ubuntu start caring about security?
<liz> error /var/tmp/kdecache-ubuntu is owned by udi 999 instead of uid 0
<xp-killer> liz: no wonder it crash i had to scrole down and accept lol
<daskreech> xp-killer: Welcome to EULA
<xjjk> liz: yeh, not important
<liz> xp-killer: accept what?
<daskreech> yeah thats for the live cd it makes a few changes
<xp-killer> daskreech: what is EULA?
<xp-killer> daskreech: the agrement for java
<daskreech> End User License Agreement
<xp-killer> lol
<daskreech> It's where you sign your rights away to the company
<liz> ok
<xp-killer> we people does say WRTS daskreech
<daskreech> no idea what that means
<liz> another question, will I be able to install over the existing kubuntu partition while leaving xp alone?
<xp-killer> daskreech:lol ok back to the sh install file
<xjjk> liz: yes
<xjjk> liz: you need to pay attention in the installer, but it's easy
 * daskreech still thinks it's an easy fix for liz :)
<liz> ok good :)
<xjjk> liz: did you want to check the UUID thing next
<daskreech> xp-killer: go to the Desktop directory and run the sh PMS.sh again
<liz> daskreech: easy for you geniuses :P
<liz> xjjk: no, not unless I have to
<xjjk> liz: hrmm! I just scrolled *way* back
<xjjk> and found another error you posted
<xjjk> it maybe the UUID thing... it's only a few minutes to check
<xp-killer> daskreech: ok it open a window with a ps3 then it give me a big X saying no ps3 detected
<daskreech> ha ha That's funny ok I don't know what that's about
<daskreech> but it works now play with it
<liz> xjjk: ok
<xp-killer> daskreech: yea befor i play with it a couple a month befor they help me to creat a way i can double clic it  so i dont have to go in the terminal every time to run it
<xjjk> liz: hold on a second...
<liz> xjjk: I'll do whatever to help find a solution to this if possible
<daskreech> You don't have to. Once you get it setup you can just have it start everytime the computer boots or everytime you login your choice
 * daskreech starts singing "i'd do anything" from Oliver twist
<xjjk> liz: in a terminal, run sudo vol_id -u /dev/sda3
<xp-killer> liz:easy way if u got a nother pc with xp or vista just conect your linux hdd to it and save what u want
<daskreech> It's one line so you can paste the answer here instead of pastebin
<liz> xjjk: ok done
<xjjk> liz: what was the output?
<liz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/184709
<Zoinhodeboa> Boa noite
<liz> easier to type url than the characters outputed :P
<daskreech> Zoinhodeboa: Hello
<daskreech> ha ha :)
<xjjk> liz: blah, so this isn't the problem either...
<liz> ahhh, I have such luck, nothing is wrong when something is wrong
<Zoinhodeboa> Good afternoon
<daskreech> xjjk: What were you checking?
<xjjk> liz: any other errors?
<daskreech> Zoinhodeboa: Good afternoon
<xjjk> daskreech: her system doesn't boot... after grub, she gets a black screen and/or some error
<xjjk> was thinking it was a grub issue, but her grub config looks fine
<daskreech> xjjk: Right but what did the UUID tell you?
<liz> no more errors
<xjjk> daskreech: the same as what's in her grub config, it's correct
<xjjk> liz: no other errors whatsoever?
<daskreech> Right but try and make rot=/dev/sda3 and see what it does
<daskreech> root
<xjjk> I guess that's one thing to try
<xjjk> though I don't know why a UUID would stop working
<daskreech> I think it's interesting that the grub config is mentioning /dev/hda when the system is using /dev/sda
<xjjk> daskreech: it doesn't say hda anywhere for me...
<xjjk> daskreech: liz's grub config: http://paste.ubuntu.com/184686/
<xjjk> liz: earlier, someone asked you to boot into the rescue mode
<xjjk> were there any errors there? you mentioned that it dumped you into busybox
<xjjk> it should have printed some errors before doing that
<liz> xjjk: never got any other errors other than black screen w/the error or warning
<xjjk> what about rescue mode?
<liz> xjjk: when I went into rescue mode, things came up but the screen was frozen
<liz> couldn't type
<xjjk> do you remember what came up?
<liz> and characters were huge
<liz> same warning I think
<xjjk> remember what it was?
<Zoinhodeboa> Sorry, I'am fromk brazilian not espeak ingles
<liz> no
<xjjk> liz: not sure how much patience you have to fix this... but as is you've got enough to reinstall and restore all your settings
<xjjk> liz: do you remember if you made any changes to /etc? you may want to back that up as well
<genii> !br | Zoinhodeboa
<ubottu> Zoinhodeboa: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<genii> Zoinhodeboa: eg: /join #ubuntu-br
<daskreech> xjjk: Look at the explanation for the windows entries
<liz> I made no kind of change, that's what's fustrating
<xjjk> daskreech: those are comments
<liz> I don't mess with kate lol
<xjjk> liz: AFAIK this is a *really* freak occurence
<xjjk> the boot process usually doesn't break this bad
<xjjk> without any errors
<daskreech> xjjk: Actually for most of the entries I've seen for that error people say it breaks randomly
<daskreech>  also it fixes itself randomly
<xjjk> daskreech: what error
<daskreech> Seems to be related to the UUID
<liz> how lucky am I
<daskreech> The one that got cut off at cat
<xjjk> daskreech: maybe
<xjjk> I personally don't use UUIDs
<xjjk> so I've never seen this kind of thing
<xjjk> liz: want to try fixing this before reinstalling?
<daskreech> liz: :) Overall though I think it might be asier to reinstall We can help you make a /home directory
<liz> i'm up for anything that helps
<xjjk> liz: I'll do the editing for you to make this faster/error-proof
<xjjk> liz: can you post your grub config again, that is, the contents of /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<xjjk> open with sudo and kate
<liz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/184715/
<liz2> ok, same liz here
<xjjk> liz2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/184716/
<xjjk> use the "Download as text" link there
<xjjk> and use this config instead of what you have
<xjjk> liz2: er, rather
<xjjk> backup what you have
<xjjk> and then use this
<liz2> back up the kate file?
<xjjk> liz2: er, yes... it's easier to do on the command line
<xjjk> in a terminal, sudo cp /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst.bak
<liz2> oh I saved it to a usb, does it matter?
<xjjk> the backup? no
<xjjk> liz2: there probably isn't use for the backup, just keeping it in case
<xjjk> liz2: make sure the file I edited for you looks just like the original, i.e. no line numbers!
<liz2> ok, no numbers appeared
<xjjk> ok
<xjjk> save, and if you're done backing stuff up
<xjjk> reboot
<liz2> is this preparing for a reinstall?
<xjjk> liz2: no, it's trying to salvage the previous install
<xjjk> if this doesn't work, then it's probably best time-wise to reinstall
<liz2> ok so basically reboot w/o liveCD then
<xjjk> yes
<liz2> ok
<liz> *sigh* guess it's a reinstall
<xjjk> liz: sucks, I'm sorry
<liz> xjjk: thanks for all your effort though :)
<liz> back to liveCD! lol
<xjjk> liz: no problem
<xjjk> liz: you're installing 8.04 again?
<liz> yes I will, after doing backup of course
<daskreech> liz: Make ~ directory!
<liz> daskreech: what is that for?
<daskreech> I mean Partition >_<
<Serpardum> In kate editing .cpp code when I press tab kate inserts 2 spaces.  I want it to enter 3 spaces.  where do I change that?  going through kate settins I saw it was 8 spaces for tab, so it's specific for .cpp I think
<daskreech> It keeps all the program files away from your data
<daskreech> makes reinstalling much much easier in future
<xjjk> liz: yeah, what daskreech said
<xjjk> I've had the same /home partition (unchanged) for 2 yrs
<Serpardum> ~ is home
<xjjk> though I've reinstalled 3 or 4 times
<Serpardum> n/m I found the setting, it was under indentation, not tab
<liz> so what's the process so I can write it down :)
<xjjk> liz: it's somewhere in the installer... there's a partition editor
<xjjk> liz: it's the kind of thing I did once 2 yrs ago, and don't remember to do off the top of my head
<xjjk> Linux does that to you
<xjjk> set stuff up once and never set it again (hence, you don't remember)
<liz> ok but I do a partition for what?
<xjjk> liz: /home
<Serpardum> for a directory
<Serpardum> what xjjk said
<daskreech> Serpardum: What's tab for then?
<daskreech> xjjk: I know I hate it so much
<liz> sounds complicated lol
<xjjk> liz: it's not actually
<daskreech> liz: How big is the linux partition now?
<Gamarok__> bye guys
 * daskreech waves
<daskreech> No bye for the Girls and robots?
<daskreech> :(
<daskreech> liz: I guess you have a Swap as well :)
<liz> its 50gb
<daskreech> liz: Ok cut that in two parts with 10GB for / and 40GB for ~
<daskreech> sorry /home
<daskreech> and you are done :)
<liz> so I just create a partition named /home on installation
<daskreech> Right
<daskreech> and make it huuuuge
<daskreech> my / is 7GB and I've never filled it
<daskreech> and I install a lot of rubbish
<daskreech> well was
<daskreech> :-(
<daskreech> I miss my dead computer
<liz> won't linux install in the largest partition if I divide in two?
<xjjk> liz: you can configure that
<xjjk> in the installer
<liz> ok,  I'll try
<liz> that will be a task for tomorrow
<daskreech> liz: let us know when you are there if you get confused :)
<daskreech> It's a 15 minute install so shouldn't take long
<liz> will you be on  tomorrow??
<liz> :)
<daskreech> I can try :)
<daskreech> First 1/2 of the day
<liz> ohh kay, maybe I'll catch you
<daskreech> Use a big hook
<liz> been on for a long time now, am exhausted
<liz> lol
<liz> good night all, thanks for all the help
 * daskreech hands you cocoa and a big pillow
<xjjk> mmm... cocoa...
<xjjk> I'm unfortunately out of milk
<daskreech> And in steps holycow ;-)
<snowblack> hi
 * genii hands snowblack a coffee
<snowblack> chanel speak spanish????
<snowblack> plase
<snowblack> pleas
<snowblack> plase
<snowblack> please
<genii> snowblack: for spanish: /join #ubuntu-es
<snowblack> thank's
<genii> snowblack: You are welcome
<Valeaustralia> hi guys
<Valeaustralia> i have a problem vould u help me please^
<Valeaustralia> ?
<genii> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<andrea_> K im new to this thingy..am i doing it right
<daskreech> andrea_: Hi
<daskreech> andrea_: are you doing what right?
<angelo> hola
<daskreech> hello
<andrea_> by god there be talkin
<daskreech> :-)
<angelo> cual es el irc en español?
<p_quarles> !es | angelo
<ubottu> angelo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<angelo> thanks! p_quarles
<p_quarles> angelo: de nada
<heru> allow
<daskreech> Aloo
<Drementlis> hi
<heru> hi, are u an ubuntu user?
<Drementlis> i want to switch to kubuntu
<Drementlis> but i have a problem
<heru> what problm
<daskreech> ok
<Drementlis> i cant connect with network manager
<Drementlis> it detects other wifi spots so isnt a driver problem
<daskreech> do you have a hidden essid ?
<Drementlis> nop
<davidjheinrich> hi all...I'm considering using Bibble 4 for editing RAW files. Does anyone know if that works in KDE 4.2? Also, what happens when I upgrade? (because Bibble is a proprietary program)?
<xp-killer_> hi how do i know if the upnp is enable?
<daskreech> davidjheinrich: Long as it's not tied to the kernel or static linked to libc you should ok
<Drementlis> daskreech do you know what could be my problem?
<heru> hi all, how can I setup my scaner hp scanjet2400 on ubuntu ? coz my xsane just detect my BT878 Prolink video but not the scaner..?
<davidjheinrich> daskreech: how can I find that out?
<daskreech> davidjheinrich: Quick web search for bibble and upgrade distro would probably tell you
<daskreech> Drementlis: It can't see your Wifi? or it can see it and can't connect?
<davidjheinrich> daskreech: google sucks, it brings up websites with "bible" in them
<daskreech> davidjheinrich: Put bibble in quotes
<daskreech> Or don't use google
<daskreech> one of the two
<davidjheinrich> I did "... bibble -bible" and that worked too
<korupted> hey guys im having a problem with my sound when i move my mouse real fast or computer boots the sound starts skipping
<korupted> any ideas
<daskreech> turn off compositing ?
<korupted> how do i do that?
<korupted> thank you in advanced L)
<korupted> :)
<daskreech> well quick temporary way is alt+shift+F12
<daskreech> That flips it on and off
<korupted> awesome
<korupted> let me check the sound real quick
<korupted> yeah that works how can i turn it off for good?
<korupted> wait nope its messing up still
<daskreech> Does it mess up when you do something?
<daskreech>  or just random mess ups?
<korupted> yeah like if i move the mouse as fast as i can it messes up
<daskreech> Here is where I invoke groucho Marx
<korupted> like move it back and forth real fast or move apps around type on the net. all sorts of things do it.
<daskreech> Doctor It hurts when I do this! What can I do to stop it?
<daskreech>  Don't do that anymore
<daskreech> Next!
<daskreech> What soundcard?
<Elone> hihi
<korupted> hda nvidia
<daskreech> >_<
<daskreech> New drivers just came out you may want to try those
<daskreech>  nVidia and intel have been doing strange things with the drivers in the past two updates
<Elone> it is impossible to have tab key in console work like DOS which cycle the possibles?
<faileas> er
<faileas> dos never did that iirc
<korupted> aww okay, so download the source an compile it?
<daskreech> korupted: nvidia. No source code available
<daskreech> korupted: just a big file with a red button you press while it does magic things you don't know about:)
<daskreech> Elone: Why would you want that?
<daskreech> just press tab twice
<korupted> ha i heard that thank you daskreech
<fatalbyte> hi guys!!
<daskreech> And robots
<daskreech> Robots need love too
<fatalbyte> ok and bots too
<fatalbyte> can some1 help me
<fatalbyte> i'm having trouble opening ports using ufw
<daskreech> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<fatalbyte> i've tried using the command "sudo ufw allow ssh/tcp"
<fatalbyte> but when i try to connect it simply says connection is not allowed
<daskreech> Did you install ssh ?
<daskreech> That normally helps a lot with trying to ssh
<fatalbyte> yes i've installed it
<daskreech> then unless you put in a firewall rule ot block it ti shouldbe allowed
<fatalbyte> even any default telnet port doesn't work
<daskreech> I don't think that telnet is installed either
<daskreech> Ok start from the begining and tell us what steps you took
<boycraft> Hi. I've installed KDE on Ubuntu 9.04 (was gnome) using this instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/config-desktop/C/other-desktops.html and I've chosen kdm instead of gdm. How to choose it back? :-)
<godzuki> Hola
<alakhia> boycraft: you might want to look at /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<boycraft> alakhia, thanks! When I chose it was with GUI, how to start that GUI?
<alakhia> i don't know what gui you are talking about  :(
<alakhia> but i assume that gui set your default display manager and editing that file directly should do the same thing
<daskreech> boycraft: reinstall gdm
<daskreech> it will ask then
<daskreech> or reinstall kdm
<daskreech> either one
<alakhia> might be easier to just run dpkg-reconfigure on gdm
<alakhia> ah, nevermind ... might not be
<boycraft> I didn't delete gdm
<daskreech> boycraft: I know but anytime you install either of them they will ask for which one should be used
<daskreech> sudo update-alternaives --dm ?
<boycraft> what is this?
<boycraft> daskreech, I've reinstalled gdm but it did not ask.
<boycraft> alakhia, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" works. Thanks.
<daskreech> yeah that should work technically the same as reinstalling the gdm
<alakhia> cool
<daskreech> update-alternatives is too complex a command
<Think-Free> Hi ! I'm trying to connect to gtalk using a based qt4 application ( kopete, psi, ... ) they say that I have a ssl problem, kopete told me to install qca-tls but it's installed, locate gave me : /usr/lib/qt3/plugins/crypto/libqca-tls.so ( qt3 ??? ) I'm running the lpia version
<Think-Free> any idea ?
<alakhia> try a symlink in the qt4 dir maybe?
<josue> how install memory stick pro duo
<josue> how install memory stick pro duo
<Think-Free> alakhia : no :/, not working
<josue> thanks
<alakhia> no idea :(
<josue> how install sony dcr-hc28 handycam
<josue> thanks
<Think-Free> alakhia : that's strange, I can find any body with the same problem O_O, maybe it's due to the compilation on this architecture ( lpia
<alakhia> what architecture?
<Think-Free> I'm running kubuntu jaunty for atom ( they say 'lpia' )
<josue> i'm running ubuntu jaunty. My laptop is Toshiba Satellite
<alakhia> atom is still x86, no?
<josue> yes
<alakhia> so can't be that different
<Think-Free> yes, it's compatible :) but their is some compilation option for it
<josue> i dont know
<anonimous_> does anybody know useful manual to make samba dc + openldap
<Think-Free> and ubuntu provide a system recompiled for this architecture, i've gained one hour of battery :)
<Think-Free> alakhia : well, thanks
<alakhia> sorry! maybe try the regular compiled package and see if things are different
<Mamarok> dan__: sorry, was afk, you should proceed with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, and yes, 1 G of data is absolutely normal
<alakhia> then at least you'll know
<Think-Free> alakhia : yes, I'll try to recompile it ...
<alakhia> how much total battery life on the atom?
<faileas> depends on what you have
<Think-Free> alakhia : with an eeepc 901 ( linux version, with ssd ) about 6 hours with wireless and lpia version
<faileas> and atom is x86 atch, but there's certain specific things to specific varients
<faileas> which in theory speeds stuff p
<alakhia> wow ... that's pretty good
<faileas> thats why there's 586 and 386 versions of packages, even in 32 bit
<Think-Free> alakhia : yes, but no tls :)
<Think-Free> stange : Configuring qca-tls ...
<Think-Free> Verifying Qt 3.x Multithreaded (MT) build environment ... fail
<Think-Free> have to work ... bye !
<vova> Одні бусурмани
<vova> є тута хто?
<xp-killer_> O_O
<zoiss> hi guys, i got one question: haven't there been any updates last week or did i crash my packetmanager?
<dan__> kubuntu gutsy upgrade: yesterday, i've changed the /etc/apt/sources.list by global replacing gutsy by hardy. during the night i started synaptic against the new sources.list. How can i see that everything went ok (without rebooting) and further upgrading to 9.04?
<Mamarok> dan__: if you have no error messages in synaptic, then I guess it's ok
<Mamarok> dan__: but to be sure, you should run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade from the command line
<Mamarok> zoiss: what version of Kubuntu?
<zoiss> jaunty
<Mamarok> zoiss: and you are running KDE 4.2.2, right?
<zoiss> 4.2.3 ...I added a source
<zoiss> like discribben on kubuntu page
<dan__> mamarok: thanks a lot for the help on yesterday. small errors and conflicts were encountered. (for instance, celestia did some problems. i removed it, and kde could feel happy.)
<inferno_i7_> I just tried to install from the liveCD and it failed. Im booted from the liveCD right now. Is there a way I can install kubuntu from terminal?
<Mamarok> zoiss: well, it's absolutely possible there were no updates, to be sure you can run sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade from the command line
<dan__> mamarok: apt-get dist upgrade will move me then to 9.04?
<Mamarok> inferno_i7_: which version?
<zoiss> tank you
<zoiss> *Thank
<Mamarok> dan__: no, not at all, it will upgrade the distribution to Hardy
<inferno_i7_> Mamarok Jaunty
<dan__> mamarok: thanks, i'll try it again
<Mamarok> dan__: from hardy you can upgrade to Jaunty, but you should know that Jaunty doesn't come with KDE 3.5 anymore
<Mamarok> inferno_i7_: can you run the live CD on your system?
<inferno_i7_> Mamarok: I am on the system running off the live cd right now
<Mamarok> zoiss: yaw :)
<Mamarok> dan__: you are welcome :)
<Mamarok> inferno_i7_: and what did fail during the isntallation?
<Mamarok> installation*
<inferno_i7_> Mamarok: My installs keep halting around 50% telling me to move to a cooler environment
<inferno_i7_> I didn't grab the error... pretty st0n3d
<Mamarok> inferno_i7_: that is a problem on your system, it's overheating
<inferno_i7_> Mamarok: CPU temp is around 35C
<Mamarok> inferno_i7_: you should make sure first that everything is OK with the CPU cooling
<Mamarok> inferno_i7_: obviousley it was not when you tried to install
<inferno_i7_> Mamarok: Mamarok the ambient temp of the case is 28C and the CPU never gets above 37C
<Mamarok> inferno_i7_: if the CD runs, then an installation should work, unless you have some strange configuration
<Mamarok> inferno_i7_: try again and grap the error this time, if the installation was instlaling packages it will ask you if you want to resume at some point
<Mamarok> installing*
<inferno_i7_> Mamarok: I had Intrepid on this system but the upgrade ruined my install. So I burned a Jaunty disk and formatted my ext3 partition. Error while installing packages. I will try to install again and write down the error
<Mamarok> ok, you did save your /home before?
<inferno_i7_> Mamarok: I only backed up what I needed
<Mamarok> ok
<inferno_i7_> Mamarok: Should I opt to format the ext3 partition again or just try to procede with the install
<Mamarok> inferno_i7_: did you have any error messages when you formatted last time?
<inferno_i7_> Mamarok: Negative.
<Mamarok> if not, I don't think you will have to reformat
<inferno_i7_> Mamarok: "[Errno 5] Input/Output error"
<inferno_i7_> Mamarok: "often due to faulty CD/DVD"
<Mamarok> inferno_i7_: the md5sum was ok?
<inferno_i7_> Mamarok: no idea what you are talking about... it got to 57% "Copying Files"
<Mamarok> inferno_i7_: when you download an ISO, there is a md5sum check to do, usually k3b checks it when bruning the iso to CD
<Mamarok> if there was an error in md5sum, your iso is corrupt
<Mamarok> if the md5sum is ok, then try reburning a CD, could be the media that has errors
<inferno_i7_> I'll try burning the cd at an even lower speed. Be back later if I have issues. godspeed mamarok
<Mamarok> ok
<Mamarok> cu later then
<dan__> rebooting after upgrade to hardy, wish me luck!
<BDogg8509> Heya, is anyone able to help a n00b install graphics drivers
<dwidmann> BDogg: probably
<Mamarok> ok, away for food, later
<replman> Hi! I would like to change the font of thunderbird in kubuntu. How to do that?
<replman> I can only change the font/size of displayed messages, but i want to change the font/size of the ui
<kaktuskatta> Hi all! I'm thinking about migrating from ubuntu to kubuntu
<kaktuskatta> I downloaded the 9.04 image yesterday, and when I tried it, I were unable to connect to my wireless network with WPA-PSK
<kaktuskatta> is this a known problem? I have no problem with the card in Ubuntu 8.04
<kaktuskatta> I simply entered the password, and it replied with "connection eth1 failed"
<kaktuskatta> dmesg didn't give me a clue
<inferno_i7_> mamarok: you there?
<inferno_i7_> I have burned multiple copies of the kubuntu installation disk (bitTorrent Jaunty x64) Everytime I try to install It gets to ~57% and gives me an I/O Error. I can run the system off the live disk. What are my options
<inferno_i7_> I verified the data burned on the disk and wrote it at 3 different speeds and the slowest speed was even a different brand CDR
<inferno_i7_> I have had Kubuntu Intrepid Ibex on this system before and am dual booting so I can verify it is not a hardware issue
<inferno_i7_> Im really stuck and this is a powerhouse machine that i need up and running ASAP
<kaktuskatta> inferno_i7_: Seems like most people here are sleeping
<inferno_i7_> kaktuskatta Sleep is for n00bs
<kaktuskatta> inferno_i7_: :)
<nighteagle> hello
<kaktuskatta> I eventualy found something related to my problem by googling it, the tricky part is to be spesific
<inferno_i7_> kaktuskatta: I need to start this fluid simulation by this afternoon or I am dead meat
<bart_> hey nighteagle
<inferno_i7_> Is it possible to install through terminal while booted off the livecd
<inferno_i7_> like a manual install
<nighteagle___> tell me, is the a full-featured video ripping/converting program for kde and/or in qt?
<Gamarok__> avidemux night eagle
<inferno_i7_> nighteagle__ I dunno man but if you have the appleProRes codec.... it makes H264 look like a saggy sniz
<Gamarok__> !avidemux
<faileas> you could just get handbrake but it uses gtk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avidemux
<nighteagle___> avidemux is'nt enough correct when it transcode videos
<kaktuskatta> Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer."
<kaktuskatta> inferno_i7_:Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer."
<nighteagle___> thank u for the answer, good day!
<kaktuskatta> inferno_i7_: There's an alternative version available for download from kubuntu.org
<bart_> hey guys
<BDogg> heya
<firat> slm tükçe bilen varmı
<contrast> Greets, everyone.
<contrast> Anyone know the dbus call to deactivate compositing in KWin?
<firat> Hi ALL
<firat> sorry ı dont verry engilish. :)
<contrast> hi firat
<contrast> firat: what's your native language?
<firat> turkish
<contrast> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<contrast> :)
<firat> tehamkyou
<contrast> you're welcome
<dhmitri> hello
<dhmitri> i need some help here_________
<kaddi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dhmitri> ok
<dhmitri> my ''systray''_______ it disppear
<dhmitri> how to put it back on the painel
<dhmitri> how to put it back on the painel* ?
<dhmitri> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dragnslcr> dhmitri- the system tray is a normal plasmoid, so you can add it to a panel just like any other one
<dhmitri> - how to set my systray applications?
<dhmitri> ( my systray menu not appear)
<Dragnslcr> dhmitri- I just told you
<dhmitri> i need some portuguese help.
<dhmitri> i can not explain better with my english
<kaddi> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<dan_> wubi kills resources on windows, there is no way to tell the processor how to share time between wubi and windows, i had problems to uninstall wubi. The solution was to uninstall windows. Now the laptop works as a computer mashine
<awef> hi
<AlienDK> Hai
<awef> i have a little question to ask...
<AlienDK> Hope there is someone else to answer you :)
<AlienDK> Cause I'm really a newbie
<AlienDK> undercover as a cookie
<awef> hehe ok ;)
<^peter^> a little question he said
<Adola> Hi!  Hw can I share folders through a network with Kubuntu so that Windows can view it?
<awef> is there something wrong with the apt servers? because i don't have any updates since two weeks
<awef> by the way sorry for my english cause I speak french :P
<AlienDK> You're from france
<awef> no canada
<AlienDK> ow
<AlienDK> cool
<AlienDK> thats better
<awef> haha people from france are nice.. well those that i know
<AlienDK> I'm running a CS: Source server
<AlienDK> and I get alot of stupid french people comming in waves
<AlienDK> and they woun't abide by the rules
<awef> haha ok
<AlienDK> I don't like french people that plays CS:S
<bart_> come on french are good people
<bart_> i mean i like em
<stephane> Hello!
<stephane> french pepol?
<AlienDK> NO!
<AlienDK> We are all from mars
<AlienDK> We speak marsish
<AlienDK> BLuh bleh blyrhb bleh bliih!
<guillaume_> bonjour j'esaye d'installer counter strike source j'ai suivi les instruction j'ai installé steam ( steam semble bien fonctionner ) mais quand je veut lancer le jeux sa fait préparing game to launch pui rien ne se passe
<guillaume_> quelqu'un peu m'aider ???
<guillaume_> je ne veut pas réinstallé windows lol
<kaddi> !fr|guillaume_
<ubottu> guillaume_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<guillaume_> o sorry i was thinging i was writting in the ubuntu-fr sorry
<AlienDK> ll
<AlienDK> LOL
<Doc_Vex> i have a problem with my logon screen :V
<Doc_Vex> its resolution is screwed
<guillaume_> i want to install counter strike source i have installed steam but when i want to start the game i got the spalsh screen saying preparing to launch counter but after nothing happen
<guillaume_> anny idea ??
<weedar> Sounds just died, how can I restart the kde4 sound-system without restarting X?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Ratapoil> I just updater tu Jaunty. The system is super sluggish now (I even get keyboard lag). Anyone has an idea why or had a similar experience?
<Ratapoil> also, does Amarok2  support ipods well? I don't see a DEVICE tab, and I dn't have my ipod with me right now to test it
<_dennister> hey gang: I'm having a real problem playing a wmv video I downloaded and need for a presentation...none of the players I have installed will play it; totem actually gives me the most info: doesn't have a decoder for test/html
<_dennister> *text/html
<ign0ramus> dennister, mplayer
<_dennister> vlc, mplayer, kaffeine, xine, totem...none will play it and I've already looked in synaptic
<ign0ramus> dennister, if vlc or mplayer won't play it, are you sure the file's not corrupt?
<_dennister> how do i find out if it's corrupt?
<ign0ramus> _dennister, link to video?
<ign0ramus> _dennister, if you can re-download it, try that first
<_dennister> i can't remember how I downloaded it...it's from cbc program...will get url for you
<ign0ramus> _dennister, k
<_dennister> the url where you can stream it is: http://www.cbc.ca/national/blog/special_feature/green_sweep/does_not_compute_1.html
<ign0ramus> _dennister, let me take a look
<_dennister> k
<BluesKaj> hi dennister, have you tried dragonplayer ...it works on my setup. I DL'd the video using wget
<anfi_> censorship
<_dennister> i haven't tried that yet...u d'loaded the same video?
<anfi_> moin
<BluesKaj> the computer junk one ?
<ign0ramus> _dennister, "vlc http://www.cbc.ca/mrl3/23745/thenational/archive/mccuefreegeek-052008.wmv" should play it fine, and you can save it that way, too
<anfi_> anybody from germany here?
<BluesKaj> !de |  anfi_
<ubottu> anfi_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<anfi_> thx
<_dennister> thx...i can right-click and play the website streaming version using totem
<_dennister> ign0ramus: i enter that string in quotes in a terminal"
<ign0ramus> _dennister, yes, it will play the video, and vlc has options to save/convert network stream
<BluesKaj> dennister , wget is a great app,  just type wget in the cli and paste link location into the space after it
<_dennister> ign0ramus: ok, is playing in vlc...that may very well be how I saved it to begin with :-)
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, that was my first guess, too, but it downloaded so fast i didn't think it pulled the right file, but sure enough - it did :)
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, like 2 seconds for a 4:00 .wmv ... how is that possible?
<BluesKaj> dunno ...maybe it's linking to the net
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, must be something like that, because filesize is only 202kb
<ign0ramus> *kB
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, speaking of file properties, do you know if there's a way to display file properties while hovering over (tooltip) in Desktop Folder View?
<ign0ramus> that really annoys me... that was and is default behavior for almost every desktop out there :/
<_dennister> trying to save during streaming using vlc didn't work too well, I'm sure I chose incorrect options, but wget-saved version is playing
<BluesKaj> sry ign0ramus, dunno
<ign0ramus> _dennister, check the file size of the one you wget'd... i don't think it's the actual .wmv file... more like a link to it
<_dennister> yes, it downloaded really fast, too, 202/202
<BluesKaj> odd, cuz I DL videos like thre cranky geeks with wget and the are 160mb
<AlienDK> lol
<_dennister> ign0ramus: the wget copy was 202B; old copy I was trying to play earlier is 4,109 B
<BluesKaj> dennister, ign0ramus, i'm gonna disconnect from the net for a min and try to play that video
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, k
<_dennister> BluesKaj: ok
<_dennister> ign0ramus: tried using vlc line in terminal (of old saved file) and nothing...must be corrupt, yes
<ign0ramus> _dennister, cbc may have disabled being able to save streaming video... still looking into it
<_dennister> yes...cbc may have done exactly that
<BluesKaj> yup, it's justa link :(
<_dennister> I'm trying again to transcode/save stream with vlc...brb after I go outside for cancer stick, by then it might have finished
<BluesKaj> is there another way to stream it ?. I've never had much luck with saving streams using VLC
<_dennister> ok, cold out there! now I'm playing back saved file with vlc :-)
<ign0ramus> _dennister, it worked?
<BluesKaj> dennister, could you post that URL again pls , id like to try saving that stream ?
<darkham> hey people, from the repos i can upgrade kde components to version 4.2.4, but kde.org don't said anything.... it's an official 4.2.4 or not?
<_dennister> sorta...first part isn't too good...lotsa pixelation errors
<ign0ramus> _dennister, seriously... i suggested the way to do it, and i can't get it to work :/
<_dennister> the url where you can stream it is: http://www.cbc.ca/national/blog/special_feature/green_sweep/does_not_compute_1.html
<_dennister> and my saved version doesn't do the whole video, either...it stops before being completed, and starts again
<lorddarkness> brasnet
<darkham> hey people, what's the 4.2.4 packages in the launchpad repo?
<shadeslayer> darkham: the newest version is kde 4.2.3 i believe
<darkham> shadeslayer: i've in my repos this " deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main "
<_dennister> ok...I'm going to try and convert    to ogg using ffmpeg one version I saved (and does work well with vlc)
<shadeslayer> darkham: yes,that would be for 4.2.3
<darkham> shadesand today i can upload all the packages to 4.2.4 version
<nightdrever> could u help me with a sound issue??
<nightdrever> i reinstalled ubuntu......and now on skype....my camera turns on but i cant hear myslf talk
<shadeslayer> darkham: there is nothing  named 4.2.4 that i can see right now
<darkham> do you have the repo i typed?
<shadeslayer> darkham: yes
<darkham> i've ALL the kde4 packages upgradable to 4.2.4 version
<darkham> now, in synaptic
<shadeslayer> um...who was i talking to ?
<kaddi> shadeslayer: darkham ;)
<shadeslayer> kaddi: short term memory loss :P
<darkham> kdebase-bin     4:4.2.4ubuntu1~jaunty1~ppa1
<shadeslayer> darkham: now..what exactly do you want?? KDE 4.2.4??
<darkham> i want only to know if they are packages from the next official kde release or not
<darkham> if the staff upgrade various packages , make it name with ubuntu2 , 3 , 4 ecc.
<shadeslayer> darkham: no, i dont think so...since there has been no announcement from kde.org or kubunt.org
<shadeslayer> *kubuntu.org
<shadeslayer> darkham: 4.2.3 is the latese KDE
<anonimous_> could anybody help with openldap&
<darkham> shadeslayer: and is the version i run
<kaddi> as far as i know 4.2.4 will get to the ppa this week, this is not an official release, as the packages in ppa are experimental, from what I know.
<shadeslayer> ah..that could explain it :)
<darkham> not ever, in this repo, kubuntu staff upload only the official kde packages in kubuntu version
<darkham> is the reason because i ask
<shadeslayer> darkham: i see only kde 4.2.3 in my repos
<darkham> bot, ok, nothing is secure, i'll wait
<shadeslayer> kaddi: that was fast 4.2.3 to 4.2.4
<zzAMzz> darkham: These 4.2.4 packages should not be in this ppa, probably uploaded by accident...
<darkham> zzAMzz: now, i'm upgrading
<darkham> i'm too curious
<shadeslayer> darkham: which server are you on??
<zzAMzz> darkham: Good luck!
<darkham> shadeslayer: unina
<darkham> shadeslayer: usa   , unina.com
<shadeslayer> darkham: hmm..im reloading the cache on the main server...just to check it out...ps: dont install any unsigned packages
<_dennister> ign0ramus: BluesKaj: this current effort to transcode/save it with vlc, my tuner and v4L is taking quite a long time, although that's heartening to me because the video quality may end up being much better than my previous attempt
<darkham> shadeslayer: i don't put in my os , amatorial repo, i've only the officials, and deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<_dennister> so, since I'm outa cancer sticks, i'm going to the store down the street while this finishes...will let you know when I get back
<ign0ramus> _dennister, i've just finished a working .ogg copy - plays fine in vlc - 37.3MB
<darkham> is this the reason because i've asked
<darkham> now, i restart kde, good bye
<BluesKaj> dennister , do you have a "how to" URL or tutorial for saving streams with VLC ?
<shadeslayer> darkham: that does not mean that you cannot get unsigned packages...someone could have uploaded errorneous/dangerous packages not signed bye ubuntu
<shadeslayer> *by
<BluesKaj> not having much luck saving them
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, open VLC, "ctrl+r"
<shadeslayer> is there an alternative to  ctrl+enter in konqueror??
<BluesKaj> yeah i tried athat ign0ramus ,and it seemed to stream but I don't know where VLC put the file ...assumed it was /home/username
<BluesKaj> but it's not there
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, you specify where its saved
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, save network stream hit "convert/save", set what filetype and where the output is placed.
<darkham> yes, in the info i've "kde version 4.2.4"
<shadeslayer> darkham: i guess you didnt read what i posted :(
<shadeslayer> darkham: that does not mean that you cannot get unsigned packages...someone could have uploaded errorneous/dangerous packages not signed bye ubuntu
<darkham> who can upload in kubuntu repos
<darkham> ?
<shadeslayer> darkham: did you get any unsigned errors??
<darkham> i don't think everybody.
<darkham> not
<shadeslayer> darkham: somebody clever enough to crack their security system
<darkham> my system isn't exploded... :)
<shadeslayer> darkham: i have 4.2.3....
<darkham> where i can post an image?
<shadeslayer> darkham: you never know....try pressing the delete key and see :P
<shadeslayer> darkham: can you add themes via the appearence manager?
<ign0ramus> darkham, www.tinypic.com or www.imageshack.us for two
<Guest35117> heello. question. i know only the code for chmod -R 777 and 660. are there more of them and if, where i can see it
<shadeslayer> !imagebin > darkham
<ubottu> darkham, please see my private message
<Mamarok> Guest35117: each of the modes can be set to read, write and execute, they add to each other
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, I must have a different VLC version , trying to styream from network , but nowhere does it ask where to save the stream to
<spider_> if i run a gnome application (like synaptic) as root, under kubuntu jaunty,  i can't see a good GUI. what i must install?
<Guest35117> so i have only 3 possibilities
<Mamarok> Guest35117: no, you have more, read = 4, write = 2, execute = 7
<shadeslayer> spider_: try gksu or kdesu
<Mamarok> and it's always for root - user - group
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, well, i do have a modified PPA version, but you want to use the ctrl+r option "Convert/Save", not stream
<Mamarok> execute = 1
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: any idea when KDE 4.3 will solve packaging problems??
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I guess it's not so much KDE but Kubuntu :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: ah...
<Mamarok> KDE doesn't package, the distros do
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: bah..to bad :(
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: just a matter of time and manpower
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, ctrl+r just opens a dialog asking what file to play in /home/user/ , not a network stream
<BluesKaj> so i chose the network option
<spider_> shadeslayer: nothing change
<petsounds> hello, i just download skype and when i want to install it i found kpackagekit error and it also happen when i installing virtualbox, peazip and opera. thank you
<darkham> shadeslayer: how can i sava a screenshot, i can't in "gnome way" ...
<shadeslayer> spider_: sorry?
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, right, and put in the url, then hit convert/save, and it will give you options on the filetype to save and where to save it
<shadeslayer> darkham: did you see imagebin?? or do you mean how to take a screenshot?
<darkham> shadeslayer: yes , how can i take a screenshot?
<zzAMzz> darkham: use ksnapshot
<spider_> shadeslayer: i've tried with gksu and kdesudo, but i've got a bad GUI anyway....
<shadeslayer> darkham: print scrn button
<darkham> shadeslayer: it never run in my kde....
<shadeslayer> spider_: ah... well gtk apps dont blend well with KDE
<shadeslayer> darkham: ksnapshot then
<darkham> shadeslayer: okù
<darkham> shadeslayer: ok
<ign0ramus> spider_, afaik, running gui apps as superuser or root - they don't follow set gui rules
<spider_> ign0ramus: so there is not a way for fix it?
<shadeslayer> ign0ramus: well they use the system theme when run with gksu and default theme when used with sudo
<Yanick_> hi, I'm trying to use a usb device in VBox (a printer), but the device is grayed out. Kubuntu does not have a driver for it anyway, someone knows why VBox cannot access the printer? (it works with Ubuntu, but I don't have it anymore....)
<ign0ramus> spider_, maybe Mamarok knows...
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, don't see a where to save it target option
<faileas> Yanick_: do other usb devices work?
<Yanick_> faileas: my scanner works
<AlienDK> NO U!
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, "destination file" after you hit convert/save
<faileas> AlienDK: thats getting old
<faileas> ok, so we can rule out that its misconfigured ;)
<Yanick_> faileas: the scanner and the printer are both Canon, and only the scanner works in the guest os. My guess is that Kubuntu tries to take ownership  of the device, but don't have a driver for it, so the guest cannot use it
<Guest35117> aaaand, how can i make a good, easy back from my system?
<Guest35117> back up i mean
<faileas> Yanick_: thats odd. the filters generally seemed to handle it.
<shadeslayer> !backup | Guest35117
<ubottu> Guest35117: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<faileas> granted i never tried a printer passthrough
<Yanick_> faileas: I know. It worked with Ubuntu...
<darkham> shadeslayer: http://imagebin.org:80/50991
<Gamarok__> guys  whats the support channel for ubuntu france
<Yanick_> faileas: I just used the scanner a minute ago, and trying to print the scanned document, only to find out that the device is grayed out. If I unplug the cable, the device is no longuer listed. If I plug de printer again, it is listed, but grayed. But Kubuntu tries to inistialize (always). Would that be the problem?
<shadeslayer> !fr | Yanick_
<ubottu> Yanick_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<shadeslayer> darkham: cool
<Gamarok__> thanks shadeslayer
<Yanick_> shadeslayer: why do you send me that message?
<faileas> Yanick_: plausible
<Guest35117> ok, this is for making cd's and HDD change, but can i make a back up on a USB stick?
<shadeslayer> Yanick_: bah...wrong nick
<Yanick_> faileas: where do I find the listed printers anyway? All I see is the printer queue and the print server settings
<Gamarok__> actually he misadressed it i wanted the link to the channel yanick
<shadeslayer> !fr > Gamarok__
<ubottu> Gamarok__, please see my private message
<darkham> is that, what i mean... :) i've only official repos and the deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<shadeslayer> Yanick_: your nick was just below Gamarok__
<faileas> the cups page?
<Yanick_> shadeslayer: I do speak french though, but won't join the fr channel :P
<Yanick_> faileas: where is that?
<shadeslayer> Yanick_: haha..same here...im from india but wont join ubuntu-in
<spider_> Mamarok: hi, do you know how fix a bad gui of gtk apllications runned as root?
<shadeslayer> darkham: its a mistake or you time travelled and got the latest KDE :D
<Gamarok__> shadesslayer you from india thats cool man
<shadeslayer> +either
<Gamarok__> i am from India too
<shadeslayer> Gamarok__: where??
<Gamarok__> bombay
<Gamarok__> what about you
<shadeslayer> Gamarok__: ah.. Gurgaon here
<Gamarok__> cool man thats good
<shadeslayer> Gamarok__: better not go OT :)
<Gamarok__> oh sorry man
<faileas> Yanick_:  localhost:631 on web browser methinkgs
<Guest35117> something else, is it possible to make a back up on a unix server? ok, i think this is not very secure..
<darkham> shadeslayer: i HAVE the latest kde.... :)
<shadeslayer> darkham: if you must know...the latest is KDE 4.3 beta
<shadeslayer> darkham: have fun..gtg
<darkham> shadeslayer: i've ever a little fear of the beta
<darkham> shadeslayer: do you tried it?
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus,, nope it's not saving just flips on then off. What settings are you ussing for video encap and format ?
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, i tried a bunch... .ogg + something else is what gave me video and sound
<Yanick_> faileas: doesn't seem to work...
<Yanick_> faileas: I'll try to restart the vm
<Yanick_> faileas: I cancelled some subscriptions (whatever that means)
<BluesKaj> tried the raw dump , ign0ramus , got an arroe but it seems to be streaming/saving the file now
<BluesKaj> error
<nikki_> hi
<kaddi_> hi :)
<nikki_> :)
<nikki_> you speak rus?!
<faileas> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nikki_> !ru
<Mamarok> spider_: you should not run apps as root unless you need to... what application are you talking about?
<prasanth> how can i do voice call in ubuntu
<ign0ramus> prasanth, skype is one way
<prasanth> wat abt google talk
<ign0ramus> prasanth, yes, that works too
<ign0ramus> prasanth, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-127035.html
<ign0ramus> prasanth, that article is a little dated, but the principles still apply
<prasanth> does it for for a wile
<nightdrever> on ubuntu is there any program which i can do sql on?
<harjot> plz could some1 help me with my computer
<harjot> laptop
<Mamarok> !ask | harjot
<ubottu> harjot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<harjot> ok
<saurabh> Help! Audio not working on Kubuntu 9.04. It worked fine when i installed Vlc player but then on the next boot, it stopped working.
<peabody> Hey is there a way for me to adjust my screen color calibration?
<saurabh> can anyone help me in fixing my audio problem in Kubuntu 9.04
<Gamarok__> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<saurabh> I'll check
<harjot> how do you lsit processes wothout the x server running from tty1????
<kitallis_> harjot: ps?
<harjot> wat does ps mean???
<harjot> no not that command
<kitallis_> ohk
<harjot> one that lists all the processes running like ksysguard except with no gui
<kitallis_> harjot: top?
<kitallis_> heh
<harjot> yes thats the one thanks
<prasanth> can i install yahoo  messenger  and make voice calls
<ign0ramus> prasanth, maybe through wine, but it probably wouldn't be pretty... what's wrong with Skype or Google Talk?
<prasanth> gtalk is is not working
<prasanth> during ins showing error messtall its
<Gamarok__> guys how can i back up my grub
<Gamarok__> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<prasanth> during installation its showing error
<Gamarok__> never mind i will check the links above
<ign0ramus> !gtalk | prasanth
<ubottu> prasanth: Google Talk (GTalk) is an instant messaging program from Google. Currently, Google does not have an official standalone GTalk client for Linux, but supports connections from third-party clients such as !Pidgin and !Kopete | See http://www.google.com/talk/otherclients.html for more information
<prasanth> acroding to the list sent voip canot be done in this os
<Mamarok> prasanth: Skype works quite well
<Mamarok> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in jaunty
<Mamarok> hm, there is a client on the skype website though
<prasanth> but i have frnds with google acct only
<Mamarok> prasanth: hm, ask them to use Skype then, it's available for all platforms
<Mamarok> and there is ekiga of course
<miglo> hi! does someone know how to put an icon into the taskbar using kde4 with the function of shutting down the pc?
<Eruaran> miglo: add widgets
<Eruaran> miglo: click the Plasma icon on the right end of your panel, click 'add widgets', scroll down to find 'Lock/Logout', and click the 'add widget' button...
<miglo> Eruaran: that's it! thanks a lot!
<Eruaran> np
<Verdauz> Hello!
<miglo> is there a widget with its help I could start any predefined program or script?
<kaddi_> is it normal, that links on the desktop are readonly? o.0
<Guest44354> ǹo
<Guest44354> kaddi, how many users do you have ?
<kaddi_> one
<kaddi_> ah no..
<Guest44354> did you copy your files from a previous install ?
<kaddi_> I have 3, but I only use mine... just haven't figured out how to delete the others
<kaddi_> no
<kaddi_> ls -l also says I should be able to edit them:
<kaddi_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 kaddi kaddi   39 2009-02-18 19:55 firefox.desktop -> /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop
<kaddi_> ah
<kaddi_> ok... I see the problem now XD
<Guest44354> lol
<kaddi_> I can't write into /usr/share
<kaddi_> :p
<Guest44354> right
<noren> hi all
<kaddi_> hi noren :)
<Gamarok__> hi noren
 * manux83 is back
<petsounds> hello, how to fix kpackagekit? thank you.
<Gamarok__> !aptfix | petsounds
<ubottu> petsounds: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<petsounds> its error when i installing .deb packages :(
<greg_> hello
<Gamarok__> hello greg_
<greg_> Just setup Quassel looks good need to review a few thing
<greg_> I looka my right sidebar and see a ton of people, are thet logged on but not posting or what?
<simone> ciao
<jussi01> greg_: pretty much
<greg_> jussi01, Thanx
<vbgunz> anybody know whats happening with plasma? it loses almost all icons on it... no main menu, no pager, no desktop icon, no time... this happens a lot, whats happening?
<vbgunz> the icons are still there *but* simply invisible I blieve
<Mamarok> vbgunz: what version of KDE?
<vbgunz> Mamarok: 4.2.2
<vbgunz> Kubuntu 9.04
<ldominguez> hola hola
<Mamarok> vbgunz: hm, shouldn't happen
<Mamarok> !es | ldominguez
<ubottu> ldominguez: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<vbgunz> I dont know at what point this happens but it feels random.
<ldominguez> mmm...
<ldominguez> hi
<ldominguez> somebody to talk?
<Mamarok> vbgunz: the first time I hear about disapearing stuff I must say, it's not a plsama crash?
<Mamarok> ldominguez: !ot
<Mamarok> !ot | ldominguez
<ubottu> ldominguez: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ldominguez> ok... Im installing some apllications on the ubutu server but I think that it doestn work...
<Mamarok> ldominguez: Ubuntu server support is in #ubuntu
<ldominguez> I installed para que sirve esto si nadie constesta.???
<ldominguez> left
<Mamarok> no need to get angry...
<Mamarok> vbgunz: just seen you found the answer :)
<vbgunz> Mamarok: yeah, I am going over the bug report
<sebastian> hi
<manux83> hi
<Vinay-Blr> helloo room
<Vinay-Blr> i have a small issue
<Vinay-Blr> i wanna net the network card speed to 10half mode
<Vinay-Blr> i wanna set the network card speed to 10half mode
<Vinay-Blr> so how to do it?
<Vinay-Blr> ?????
<Mamarok> so much for patience...
<enrico_> ciao
<Mamarok> hi
<enrico_> sono nel canale azzurra
<Mamarok> !it | enrico_
<ubottu> enrico_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jim_p> hi people
<jim_p> i am having a small issue here
<jim_p> and i need help pbadly
<p_quarles> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jim_p> lol
<jim_p> its my fisrt days on kde, be gentle
<Mamarok> jim_p: he is
<jim_p> in kde3, aka konqueror 3, if i typed "media:/" in its address bar, it took me to a "place" that i could see my drives etc
<jim_p> like "My computer" in windows
<Mamarok> jim_p: and?
<jim_p> now the same address in kde4, aka konqueror 4, pops a silly error about a not supported protocol
<jim_p> i want a "My computer" layout in konqueror!!
<Mamarok> jim_p: because the media devices appear as mounted in the sidebar, no need to visualize them more than once :)
<jim_p> like nautilus can do
<jim_p> i dont use sidebars
<Mamarok> jim_p: alos, check your menu -> computer
<Mamarok> also*
<Mamarok> jim_p: in dolphin there is a sidebar on the left
<jim_p> and i need to see ALL my devices, even with no media inside them
<jim_p> menu > computer? in konqueror?
<Mamarok> jim_p: then configure those to be visible in Dolphin :)
<Mamarok> the panel menu
<jim_p> so in short
<jim_p> no other way than sidebar?
<Mamarok> jim_p: the default file manager is Dolphin, open it and you will see what I mean
<jim_p> i set the default file manager to be konqueror
<Mamarok> and do not expect KDE to beahve the same way than Gnome does and vice versa...
<jim_p> i dont
<jim_p> but this is not behavior
<jim_p> its kde3, with transparencies and plasmoids
<Mamarok> jim_p: ...
<jim_p> but no media:/ !!!
<Mamarok> you just said you used KDE 4...
<jim_p> yea
<jim_p> i am on it now
<Mamarok> jim_p: well, then let it behave the way it is ment to :)
<Mamarok> and default is Dolphin, Konqueror is a web browser
<jim_p> without "My computer" icon, its as if i am trying to write with my left hand!
<Mamarok> jim_p: open the panel menu and you have "My Computer" there...
<jim_p> i dont want it in sidebar! i want a window listing my drives etc!
<Mamarok> also, Dolphin shows you all you are looking for
<Mamarok> ...
<Mamarok> jim_p: don't shout please...
<jim_p> lol i am not
<jim_p> kde gives me the impression of...
<Mamarok> well, yes you do, no need to put exclamation makrs everywhere
<Mamarok> jim_p: if you are a bit open minded and look at what I told you, you would see...
<jussi01> jim_p: do you need a window? or? I have pretty much what you are describing in my lancelot menu...
<jim_p> have you seen tshirts that girls wear and state a tag like "I wish these were brains" over their chest? this is what kde has become
<jim_p> jussi01, lancelot?!
<jussi01> jim_p: calm dowm
<jim_p> i am calmed
<jussi01> !info lancelot
<ubottu> Package lancelot does not exist in jaunty
<jim_p> this is what i need http://www.turbolinux.com/products/desktop/fuji/doc/quickstart_guide/images/konqueror_media.jpg
<jussi01> meh, its in the plasmoids package
<Mamarok> because it's a widget
<jim_p> jussi01, can you show me a screenshot of what it does?
<Mamarok> why don't you just open it? right click on the desktop, add widget...
<Mamarok> so you can see by yourself
<jim_p> i dont seem to have it installed. give me a sec
<p_quarles> !away | Shaan7
<ubottu> Shaan7: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Mamarok> p_quarles: ?
<jussi01> jim_p: http://imagebin.ca/view/H-y_lNY.html
<p_quarles> Mamarok: question marks aren't questions; what?
<Mamarok> p_quarles: well, you ask him to remove a away message that is not there...
<jim_p> jussi01, nice one, but still not inside a window
<gigielfo> salve a tutti
<p_quarles> Mamarok: use your scrollback
<Mamarok> jim_p: dolphin?...
<jim_p> how can i make a (keyboard) shortcut of it so as to make it open in a window?
<jim_p> Mamarok, no its lancelot
<davhere> whats a good anti virus? the one i have dont dont seem to be finding what has infected my browsers.ihave clamAV
<Mamarok> jim_p: that was an answer to your question, having it in a window...
<jim_p> davhere, you infected your linux installation with a virus?!
<Mamarok> davhere: there are no viruses on Linux
<jussi01> !virus | davhere
<ubottu> davhere: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<davhere> wonder what is making my browser act up so much
<jim_p> jussi01, can i make lancelot show nothing else than "my computer"? then i can make a button of it and stick it on the panel
<Mamarok> davhere: what browser and what behavior?
<jim_p> davhere, flash :P
<jussi01> jim_p: see that there what I showed you?
<jim_p> jussi01, yea i saw it
<davhere> i run 3 browsers ff,epiptany and opera
<Mamarok> davhere: at the same time?
<davhere> no
<jussi01> its from a 1 button click - add lancelot, right click it, lancelot launcher settings, show categories inside applet
<Mamarok> well, what behavior are you talking about?
<Mamarok> davhere: ^
<davhere> sorry i type real slow
<jim_p> jussi01, thanks a million
<jim_p> i will be back in some hours
<jim_p> there is a movie on the tv now
<jim_p> see you guys
<jim_p> thanks
<Mamarok> cu
<davhere> it's like lagy. and then freezes. and every time i go to close have to force it to close
<Mamarok> davhere: that sounds like a flash problem
<p_quarles> davhere: that sounds like problems many have experience with flash and compositing conflicting
<davhere> even when it running ffine i have to force close it
<p_quarles> davhere: does the force-close requirement only happen with the browsers? never with any other applications?
<davhere> yes only with the browsers
<davhere> every thing else runs and closes fine
<Mamarok> davhere: that's flash then
<p_quarles> davhere: not a solution so much as a test: uninstall Flash and see if the problem continues
<mrunagi> im having an issue with mounting an ntfs external drive.........it says http://pastebin.com/m2bd86285
<xnox> Hello =D I've just installed kubuntu-desktop and I'm very happy with it. There are a few things I'd love to find out about KDE what is the best starting point in exploring KDE and learn it's cool features?
<xnox> I've used Ubuntu/Gnome for 2 years now.
<davhere> ok i'll do that..ty for the help
<jussi01> xnox: if you have specific questions, just ask!
<p_quarles> davhere: if the problem persists, that would rule out flash, so it may be fixable; if it is flash, not much to do about it
<Mamarok> xnox: there are some tutorials on http://userbase.kde.org
<xnox> ok, replacement for Gnome Do? like how do I access that search thingy in the K button?
<davhere> ok
<jussi01> xnox: alt+f2 ?
<xnox> jussi01: thanks, yeah that's what I need. I'll try to reconfigure it to my old shortcut I've used for gnomedo
<jussi01> xnox:  :)
<ner0x> How do I change my screen size?
<p_quarles> ner0x: first place to try: alt-F2 and type "display"
<_dennister> hey gang...having a bit of trouble configuring apt-proxy, can anyone help me with backend entries?
<ner0x> p_quarles: Is there a way to get to that manually. I'm running on virtual box.
<giuseppe_> ciao a tutti a dopo
<liz2> hi room, I'm having trouble copying files using the liveCD into my usb, stating that the file/path doesn't exist when it clearly does.
<xnox> ok how do I uninstall all the gnome bits I have installed?
 * xnox KDE rocks
<p_quarles> ner0x: I don't think VirtualBox will interfere with that shortcut, but it's in systemsettings under "Display"
<ner0x> p_quarles: That leads me to KRAndRTray
<p_quarles> xnox: there's no one-stop way; if you really don't want the Gnome items to exist on the same computer, you'll have to remove them manually
<p_quarles> ner0x: that works too
<ner0x> p_quarles: the settings are not in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<liz2> and the items I keep copying into the media keeps disappearing!
<BluesKaj> xnox, have you removed gnome-desktop ?
<ner0x> Where do I manually put them in kubuntu?
<p_quarles> ner0x: nor should they be
<p_quarles> BluesKaj: that's a meta-package; removing it doesn't do anything
<ner0x> p_quarles: The maximum size right now is 800x600. I know it goes a lot bigger.
<Mamarok> liz2: that usb is mounted?
<xnox> p_quarles: ok I'll just take it one step of the time, once I find replacement I will uninstall old gnome equivalent
<ner0x> p_quarles: Any idea where I can specify the settings?
<jussi01> !puregnome | xnox
<ubottu> xnox: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<Mamarok> xnox: sudo apt-get remove gnome-*
<jussi01> !purekde | xnox
<ubottu> xnox: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<p_quarles> ner0x: you may need to find a more suitable driver for the video card
<jussi01> oops
<liz2> Mamarok: it is, it shows up and I can open it
<ner0x> p_quarles: It's on  mac osx. I'm not sure what type of video card they use at all.
<Mamarok> and where do you copy that files from?
<xnox> thanks a lot
<BluesKaj> xnox, if you remove gnome-desktop, then run autoclean in the terminal ..it should get rid of the residuals gnome stuff
<liz2> from sda3 partition to the usb using the live cd, or trying to
<xh> hi! does anyone has any idea why links in googleearth do not work? using kubuntu 9.04 with Googleearth 4.3.7284.3916 (beta)
<harjot> When i turn on my laptop it is set up to boot automatically, log in automatically and lock. I recently upgraded my xorg to xorg-intel [i use intel gm965] and upgraded a few other paackages i cant recall and now when i try to type in anything apart from in tty where it works, it dosent work. But when i terminated the lock screen, it said to me applet could not be strted. My wallpapaer had gone, all the icons were smaller than usual and the menu was
<harjot> different
<Mamarok> liz2: maybe a permission problem then
<harjot> who me????
<Mamarok> harjot: no
<harjot> anyone could help???
<liz2> Mamarok: I opened the partition and folders using sudo
<Mamarok> !patience | harjot
<ubottu> harjot: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<katoda> does anybody know when will be kde 4.3beta1 packages released?
<liz2> I can see all it's content just can't move them
<harjot> just wondering if anyone has encountered this before
<Mamarok> liz2: did you try copying in the command line or in Dolphin?
<BluesKaj> katoda, they are out already
<katoda> BluesKaj: yep, but only for Karmic
<xjjk> katoda: there were several packaging problems that made many problems on jaunty... hopefully they'll be fixed by beta2
<Mamarok> katoda: but only for experienced users, as there are dependency problems
<xjjk> liz2: greetings again; did you get your machine working again?
<liz2> Mamarok: from dolphin
<Mamarok> liz2: and you don't get an error message?
<BluesKaj> oops yeah , I'm running Karmic, katoda
<liz2> xjjk: hello, now I'm having issues copying or moving files
<Mamarok> liz2: updating the content with F5 doesn't change the view?
<harjot> Does anyone know of a recovery cd for kubuntu 8.04??????
<liz2> Mamarok: error message states files doesn't exist
<xjjk> liz2: are you still backing up, or this is on the newly reinstalled system?
<xjjk> harjot: the LiveCD itself can be used as a recovery CD... what other functionality do you need
<katoda> !patience | harjot
<ubottu> harjot: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<liz2> xjjk: backing up
<harjot> yeah but how [i tried copying the files but im not sure what to copy]
<xjjk> liz2: what problems? I thought you had backed up everything last night
<xnox> i've changed Alt-F2 to Meta-space but it's not working. Where can I find where to change shortcuts? (last time around i've opened it with Alt-F2)
<liz2> xjjk: no I only got to back up a few documents, was going to do everything else today
<xjjk> liz2: I see
<xjjk> liz2: if you're using the LiveCD, again, you might have permissions problems... try running a root instance of dolphin
<harjot> Anyone wish to help me [please dont !patience
<harjot> me]
<liz2> the pics are giving me problems
<Mamarok> xnox: in the systemsettings -> keyboard&Mouse
<xjjk> liz2: what problems?
<xjjk> liz2: destination does not exist?
<BluesKaj> xh , install
<BluesKaj> Google Earth
<BluesKaj> 5.0.11337.1968 (beta)
<xnox> Mamarok: thanks yeah that's it!
<jussi01> !punctuation > Mamarok
<ubottu> Mamarok, please see my private message
<liz2> xjjk: I did open dolphin as root w/the terminal... when I try to move/copy the folder it states that 'files didn't exist'
<xh> BluesKaj: installed via apt-get, if that is what you mean
<xjjk> liz2: yeh... do you want to do this on the command line instead
<xjjk> it's a lot more reliable than doing stuff via the GUI
<Mamarok> xnox: yaw :)
<katoda> does anybody have problems with iwlagn driver (it disconnects me from wireless networks)
<MadAGu> i try to apply a new icon theme in KDE but my konqueror folder icons does not change
<BluesKaj> xh, the beta 5 version is more stable than the previous ones
<BluesKaj> in my experience
<liz2> xjjk: sure I can try
<xjjk> liz2: do you know the paths to the source and destination?
<ForgeAus> 3rd law of computing: anything can go wro$#@&$
<xh> BluesKaj: is it already in the repos or i need to download the binary?
<xjjk> you can use Dolphin to tell you; double click on the location bar in dolphin
<xjjk> it'll display the full path
<liz2> how do I do.... cp source destination.... correct
<xjjk> liz2: you can use cp, I'd use rsync personally
<liz2> or I have to use sudo
<xjjk> liz2: you should use sudo too, since you'll run into permissions problems because you're using a LiveCD
<BluesKaj> got mine from the repos , but make sure your repos are up to date ,and enable the 3rd party software
<liz2> rsync?
<liz2> so sudo resync source destination?
<xjjk> liz2: rsync -aPv /mnt/home/liz /media/usb-disk/backup-location
<xjjk> something along those lines
<xjjk> change paths accordingly
<liz2> shall do
<gambix> please i need help about blender on 9.04 kubuntu
<gambix> the main windows show without any icons
<gambix> any idéas ...
<gambix> i've desabled all desktop effect
<gambix> but nothing change
<p-f> anything that requires 3d, be it Processing or Matlab's 3d graphs show up with a lot of black artefacts. Any ideas what might be wrong, or at least what other tests could help me narrow down the possibilities?
<p-f> glxgears works fine
<liz2> ok so I recieved this wierd pop up msg, that I'm running low on disk space on my home partition, would I like to run Konqueror to free some space and fix problem?
<xjjk> liz2: low space on your home partition? that's odd..
<liz2> and on terminal it says error
<xjjk> how much space do you have free on the USB disk
<xjjk> and in your home directory too, for that matter
<liz2> 7gb
<xjjk> you've 7 GB free on your USB disk?
<xjjk> liz2: what's the copy command you're using
<vit> hello
<liz2> the rsync you gave
<xjjk> liz2: what are the paths
<vit> mierda
<vit> kljl
<vit> ljl
<vit> hjl
<vit> jk
<vit> hj
<vit> ljk
<vit> hj
<vit> jj
<vit> kj
<liz2> they are /mnt/home/guest/Desktop/Pictures and /media/disk/KUBUNTU FILES
<xjjk> liz2: that seems right..
<vit> buenos mal
<xjjk> liz2: what were the errors on the command line?
<xjjk> out of disk space?
<liz2> xjjk: it is right, this pc sucks lol
<BluesKaj> !es | vit
<ubottu> vit: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<liz2> rsync: writefd_unbuffered failed to write 32768 bytes [sender]: Broken pipe (32)
<liz2> rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (416 bytes received so far) [sender]
<xjjk> mm, broken pipe...
<liz2> rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(454) [sender=2.6.9]
<liz2> I knew it, this pc is broken :(
<xjjk> liz2: it is
<xjjk> ?
<harjot> When i turn on my laptop it is set up to boot automatically, log in automatically and lock. I recently upgraded my xorg to xorg-intel [i use intel gm965] and upgraded a few other paackages i cant recall and now when i try to type in anything apart from in tty where it works, it dosent work. But when i terminated the lock screen, it said to me applet could not be strted. My wallpapaer had gone, all the icons were smaller than usual and the menu was
<harjot> different
<xjjk> harjot: what exadctly did you upgrade...
<xjjk> can you unupgrade
<harjot> how do you do that???
<xjjk> what did you upgrade and where did it come from
<harjot> i upgraded xorg [which it removed in order to install xserver-xorg-intel or someting similar]
<xjjk> harjot: how/where did you upgrade xorg? was this an automatic update?
<harjot> it was a recommended update by adept or whatever
<xjjk> hrm
<harjot> because i simply hadnt updted 4 a while
<xjjk> harjot: which version of Kubuntu are you using
<harjot> and it also installed other packages i cant recalll
<harjot> 8.04 hardy heron
<BluesKaj> harjot, you referring to the intel graphics driver ?
<harjot> yes
<xjjk> harjot: you're not using any 3rd-party repositories, are you?
<harjot> i think it may have something to do , otherwise something is blocking my keyboard
<harjot> apart from medibuntu no
<harjot> and also to note, any buttons that are like an ok to the keyboard have turned slightly ligtht blue but you can still clikc on them
<harjot> i.e unlock and ok for root
<xh> BluesKaj: thank you! removed the deb version installed GoogleEarthLinux.bin; now everything works ok!
<xjjk> what you're describing is *really* odd...
<harjot> i know i bet no-one else or maybe a few people have encounteered this
<BluesKaj> xh , cool :)
<harjot> icons go wierd and it says error applet could not be started for abotu 10 times
<harjot> ok change of description
<xjjk> harjot: some of the symptoms you're describing are more than just X11 upgrades
<harjot> i know
<harjot> could i just change something
<harjot> someone just know told me to move .kde to .kde-bak and i did so
<xjjk> alright
<xjjk> what happened?
<harjot> then i restartieed and my keyboard AND MOUSE was frozen and i could get into tty and when i pressed the off buttons it played system bell
<harjot> then i moved everything back to .kde
<xh> 'and now for something completely different': what's the best and quickest way to figure out which app is accessing which files? strace only works with a sinlge *known* app, whereas i am looking for something like filemon on win32
<xjjk> harjot: can you create a new user, and login with that one
<harjot> btw
<harjot> everything has changed and also it doesnt say aplt couldnt be started
<xjjk> xh: check out fuser
<harjot> minor/mmajor problem i cant create a new account without keyboard
<harjot> xjjk: i cant withut keyboard working
<xh> xjjk: i have it installed but never figured out how to use it..
<harjot> unless u know of a command
<xjjk> xh: fuser <name of file>
<liz2> xjjk: you think if I use puppy linux I would be able to write the files into a cd?
<xjjk> liz2: you should be able to with the Ubuntu LiveCD as well
<xh> xjjk: but this is the problem, i don't know which process is accessing which file; i just want to see what is causing disc activity
<xjjk> liz2: just wondering, do you think the disk is dying?
<xjjk> harjot: mm, OK...
<steve_> I just installed Kubuntu 9.04 for a friend and found that the default media player (Dragon Player) has terrible video quality when playing DVDs.  It looks like it does not implement a deblocking filter.  I would like to replace it with a different default (smplayer); but have not found how to do this.  How do I configure the Device Notifier to use smplayer instead of Dragon Player for DVDs?
<xjjk> harjot: so, yeah, *don't* use autologin for this reason
<liz2> xjjk: yes I do think so, this pc has been having issues
<harjot> whats worng with auto login????
<xjjk> harjot: are you able to select a different user before you're automatically logged in?
<xjjk> liz2: mmm, if there are hardware issues a different Linux distribution probably won't help
<BluesKaj> steve_, install libdvdcss2 , kubuntu-restricted-extras
<harjot> no there arent any but i hace to type sudo kdm because i am automatically thrown into tty
<harjot> there is guest but with a password lol
<xjjk> harjot: ah, OK
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | steve_
<xjjk> harjot: if you login on the console
<ubottu> steve_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<xjjk> run sudo adduser testuser
<xjjk> to create a new user
<harjot> as guest???
<liz2> xjjk: yes but since the liveCD is taking up the cd drive I cant even attempt writing the files into a blank cd
<xjjk> liz2: oh, right...
<harjot> o h
<xjjk> liz2: puppy linux lets you load into RAM I'm guessing
<liz2> I know that puppy linux can run in ram and leave the cd drive free for use
<xjjk> so you can swap the CD out?
<harjot> another problem
<liz2> supposedly, yes, never knew about puppy 'til yesterday
<steve_> BluesKaj:  I have already installed libdvdcss2 and kubuntu-restricted-extras.  I can play the DVD.  That is not the problem.  I just get better video quality with the other media players.  I just want to change the default.
<xjjk> liz2: yah, you can do that
<harjot> its asking for a unix passssssword i want it blank but then it says no passwd supplied
<BluesKaj> liz2, you can write to files using the terminal on a live cd
<xjjk> liz2: AFAIK puppy isn't very GUI-oriented... you do everything via the command line
<xjjk> BluesKaj: not if she only has one CD drive
<xjjk> Kubuntu's LIveCD doesn't allow you to load into RAM
<BluesKaj> on the hdd
<harjot> ok created and stuff [i jumped pwd]
<xjjk> harjot: OK
<BluesKaj> well, I've done it , rewrote grub
<liz2> yes one cd drive and ond dvdrom
<xjjk> harjot: just wondering, so kdm isn't starting automatically?
<harjot> no
<liz2> one^
<xjjk> liz2: of, you've 2 drives?
<harjot> because i installed kdm-kde4 and that took over as my display manager but i switched back and uninstalled it
<harjot> and dont know how to change the settings
<xjjk> harjot: what do you want to be using as your display manager
<harjot> kdm [kdm-kde4 is uninstalled]
<liz2> xjjk: one for cd writing the other for dvd
<xjjk> liz2: can't you boot the LiveCD from the DVD drive?
<xjjk> and write with the other?
<harjot> btw it says login fai;ed as if there is a password for testuser
<xjjk> harjot: er, you didn't set a password for testuser?
<harjot> nope
<xjjk> I don't think it let you set a blank password
<BluesKaj> steve_, install kaffeine , vlc or mplayer or all ..VLC is prolly the best
<harjot> i kept pressing enter
<xjjk> harjot: set a password
<harjot> it wanted a passsword probably know set the default pwd
<xjjk> there isn't a default password
<xjjk> that's *horrible* security
<harjot> but then i cant type it in!!!!!!
<liz2> xjjk: I don't know how, it only reads cd when booting, right?
<xjjk> this is Linux, not Windows
<xjjk> liz2: er, the DVD-ROM can read CDs too
<harjot> ????
<xjjk> it should be able to boot from that
<xjjk> harjot: try setting a real password for testuser
<steve_> BluesKaj:  I have installed mplayer and smplayer.  How to I tell "device notifier" to use one of them instead of Dragon Player.  I know that I can start them on the command line.  I just need to configure the gui to use them.
<liz2> I meant the cd drive is the one that checks for a CD in the system when booting
<harjot> ok done
<xjjk> liz2: you usually can configure that
<xjjk> steve_: which Kubuntu are you using
<harjot> done
<steve_> xjjk:  I am using 9.04
<xjjk> steve_: AFAIK, that's in "File Assocations" in System Settings
<harjot> yes it does log me in in tty with that pwd
<xjjk> steve_: er actually sorry it isn't
<liz2> by entering bios settings right?
<xjjk> liz2: yes
<liz2> how do I get there?
<harjot> xjjk: done
<xjjk> liz2: that dpends on your computer...
<xjjk> harjot: OK... now try logging in with KDM with that user
<harjot> minor problem. mY Keyboard is rendered as useless in kdm
<steve_> xjjk:  I have not found anywhere in system settings that seems to control this.
<xjjk> steve_: blah, sorry, I'm confusing KDE4 and KDE3
<effie_jayx> hello all, I am using kubuntu on an asus aspire one, every once in a while as I minimize and maximize I would get garbled windows...
<xjjk> KDE3 has an applet for this; KDE4 apparently does not
<liz2> ah ok, well I'll try and look into that
<steve_> xjjk:  Yeah. this would have been easy in KDE3
<harjot> xjjk: my keyboard dont work in kdm
<xjjk> harjot: mmm
<xjjk> can you check whether there are any errors...
<xjjk> in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<JuJuBee> I have an ext3 partition I want to mount on startup.  do I just put /dev/sdb2  /mnt/mnt_point  into fstab?
<kuark> heyal!
<xjjk> steve_: maybe ask in #kde...
<xjjk> JuJuBee: no, you need more than that
<steve_> xjjk:  that will be my next step.  Thanks.
<harjot> xjjk: so im stuck
<kuark> i want to know why orca's magnifier doesn't work! :(
<xjjk> harjot: anything in the logs
<p-f> anything that requires 3d, be it Processing or Matlab's 3d graphs show up with a lot of black artefacts. Any ideas what might be wrong, or at least what other tests could help me narrow down the possibilities? Glxgears  seems ok.
<harjot> err.. how do i look at logs from tty???
<JuJuBee> xjjk: like what?  DO I need the UUID?
<kuark> any computer I was tryng!
<xjjk> JuJuBee: try: /dev/sdb2 /mnt/point ext3 defaults 0 0
<harjot> xjjk: err.. how do i look at logs from tty???
<xjjk> JuJuBee: notice the 3 extra things at the end ofthe line
<xjjk> harjot: tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kuark> any computer I was tryng!
<kuark> 7, 8
<xjjk> harjot: you're not going to be able to copy and paste them
<mrunagi> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or !QtParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<harjot> i can type it all quickly
<kuark> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<asraniel> is it normal that kubuntu experimental has kde 4.2.4 ? from what i know that kde isn't out yet.. for some time
<xjjk> asraniel: I think it's being released this week I think
<xjjk> asraniel: it's been tagged in SVN
<asraniel> ah ok, thank you, i was just a little confused
<xjjk> asraniel: the official release hasn't happened yet
<xjjk> they coordinate all this PR stuff, write a pretty changelog/etc
<asraniel> xjik:and just to be curious, you know if amarok 2.1 beta2 is comming to experimental?
<xjjk> which has been done yet
<xjjk> asraniel: no clue
<harjot> xjjk: here it is
<harjot> xjjk:
<harjot> [20:12] <harjot> intel (0): Output Tv is connected to pipe none
<harjot> [20:12] <harjot> intel(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 22
<harjot> [20:13] <harjot> Then some wierd synaptics touchpad stuff that works then
<harjot> [20:13] <harjot> AIGLX: suspending AIGLX clients for vt switch
<harjot> [20:14] <harjot> intel (0) : xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 0
<harjot> [20:14] <harjot> intel (0) : xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 1
<harjot> [20:14] <harjot> intel (0) : xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 2
<xjjk> harjot: don't paste into the channel
<harjot> [20:14] <harjot> intel (0) : xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 3
<harjot> [20:14] <harjot> intel (0) : xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 4
<harjot> [20:14] <harjot> ingore the last line plz
<xjjk> please use a pastebin
<harjot> yeah i know soz didnt mean that
<xjjk> it's OK
<xjjk> harjot: mmm, I'm not sure what's going on
<harjot> i would not like a fresh install as my pc is set up specially with toolchains for psp etc...
<harjot> but would i have to???
<harjot> btw
<xjjk> harjot: it's looking as if... whatever is broken is probably fixable
<JuJuBee> xjjk: thanks that works.
<xjjk> but it's very difficult to fix things unless you are very comfortable on the command line
<harjot> i have packages that need upgrading
<harjot> but
<xjjk> harjot: just wondering, did adept finish upgrading?
<harjot> it fails to get them every time
<harjot> yes
<xjjk> how/why
<_dr> hi
<_dr> is there any way to get debug information out of the network manager?
<_dr> i'm trying to connect to a wpa secured wlan, worked perfectly with ubuntu, however on kubuntu it won't
<_dr> could it be that key has to be entered in ascii?
<ign0ramus> _dr, check dmesg
<harjot> xjjk: ok now im confused it says 151 not upgraded because they are probably 9.04 packages
<xjjk> harjot: I'm confused what 9.04 has to do with this...
<kuark> some orca users?
<xjjk> were you upgrading to 9.04?
<kuark> Orca
<harjot> no
<xjjk> how did you get 9.04 packages on your system
<harjot> xjjk: no the 151 packages not upgraded were probaly 9.04 packages
<harjot> but then again im gessing
<xjjk> harjot: if you're running 8.04, it won't know 9.04 exists
<_dennister> hey gang...having a bit of trouble configuring apt-proxy, can anyone help me with backend entries?
<xjjk> harjot: on the command line, run sudo aptitude
<_dr> dmesg wont help ign0ramus
<harjot> oh cool man
<harjot> thats so cool
<harjot> yeah nxt
<ign0ramus> _dr, as it contains wlan0 messages, it may, but you can try other methods
<xjjk> harjot: type 'u'
<_dr> i'm asking for others :)
<xjjk> that will update your package lists
<_dr> theres no wlan related output in my system log
<harjot> some files were not donwloaded successfully
<harjot> looks like none were
<xjjk> what files were those
<ign0ramus> _dr, ok, are there different wpa's (psk, enterprise, etc) that you can try?
<harjot> could not resolve archive.ubuntu.com
<xjjk> you'll get a rid line for those that were not downloaded successfully
<_dr> ign0ramus: yeah
<_dr> it's psk
<ign0ramus> _dr, i use wicd, so i'm not sure what options the widget provides
<harjot> um none of them were
<_dr> mh
<_dr> maybe i should hook up the laptop to ethernet and install wicd then
<xjjk> harjot: you just said unable to resolve archive.ubuntu.com... that should be a red line AFAIK
<harjot> yeah all is red
<xjjk> harjot: that's a serious error
<harjot> even with network cable + wireless
<xjjk> is the machine connected to the Internet?
<ign0ramus> _dr, i personally recommend it to almost everyone... networkmanager (and especially the kde widget) suck
<harjot> ive tried both
<harjot> um ive got to go 4 dinner be back soon
<_dr> ok i'll try
<_dr> thanks
<xjjk> harjot: yeah I need to go as well
<ign0ramus> _dr, np
<pulaski> hello, can anyone suggest a more active channel to ask about nfs than #nfs?
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, afaik there's a fix for the Network Manager Plasma-widget on launchpad : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-network-manager/+bug/378145
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj, good to know, but i've ditched it completely
<BluesKaj> yeah , it's a roll back
<harjot> xjjk: back yet?????
<harjot> xjjk: back yert???
<LoreCaster> Hey all, it's been a while. I've got a challenge for you... Some of you may recall that I require autocad for my work, but it does not work in wine, and vbox is sluggish... I only have one tower and cannot afford a second... so KVM is out... I want to be able to parallel-boot my machine... quad-core 2.2hgx, 4gb ram. ideas?
<LoreCaster> ubuntu 9.04... if that helps, and i want to run windows xp
<LoreCaster> i've heard this concept referred to as simultaneous-boot and parallel-boot
<harjot> do u mean select which option then boot into it??
<Shaan7_> harjot: he means booting both simultaneously
<harjot> at the same time???
<LoreCaster> not really... that's easy. What i want to do is have capacity of running ONE computer as if i have a KVM... because i just can't get the performance out of a vbox
<harjot> i wish i could do that
<LoreCaster> at the same time. I remember seeing a gadget when i was in college... it had 4 buttons on it, it was a KVM box that was INSIDE one computer... two HDD's spun up simultaneously
<harjot> i have a dual boot but i cant run both at the same timw
<LoreCaster> i need to...
<harjot> thats amazing never seen it before
<Shaan7_> LoreCaster: asked the VBox guys if there are some preformance tweaks ?
<Shaan7_> or its no use ?
<LoreCaster> been there... nothing seems to work.
<harjot> i dont know
<Shaan7_> *performance
<LoreCaster> Autocad is a heavy 3D app, vbox doesn't like 3D much
<harjot> but i need them to add graphocing support
<harjot> how about vmware??
<Shaan7_> Hey All, Is network manager support still broken in kubuntu 9.04 ? It still can't connect to my static IP network, my mobile dial-up etc where it all works in ubuntu (the gnome one)
<LoreCaster> trying VM ware
<harjot> dang
<harjot> does anybody know how to make a repair cd for 8.04 as i dont know what to do with the files from the livecd [i dont know which files to copy]
<urbi> hello
<harjot> hi
<harjot> does anybody know how to make a repair cd for 8.04 as i dont know what to do with the files from the livecd [i dont know which files to copy]
<harjot> nobody?
<harjot> guys r u all alslepp no offence LOLOGAE!!
<harjot> ok i give up
<liz> omg! got linux to login using supergrubdisk and grub commands!!!!
<HADES2> hey guys i need help at ubunt
<HADES2> any volutier ?
<HADES2> its a sudo su problem
<HADES2> ANY one can give me some help
<harjot> hades i think all is asleep
<HADES2> :P
<harjot> there not thre
<harjot> but wats ur prob??
<HADES2> i cant sudo su in console
<HADES2> autentication falid
<harjot> sudo su??!?!?!?!!
<HADES2> i can login as su
<HADES2> but i cant manage my system
<harjot> ur using ubuntu???
<HADES2> Yes
<relive> will 9.04 ISO image install on a 16 GB usb flash drive?  i don't want to install it on my hard drive
<HADES2> harjot thank is advance
<harjot> it will but it will be quite slow but then again im not 100%
<harjot> 16gb is quite big
<harjot> ok so su prbolem
<relive> harjot, my concern is out of the box compatibility of the ISO image itself.
<liz> anyone know the minimum space needed to install/test puppylinux??
<HADES2> yep
<harjot> it should put the files correctly on the drive
<relive> don't want to dig around or mount and mount the iso image to make changes
<HADES2> but it works ok till today
<harjot> hades what exactly do u wanna do with su?
<HADES2> install drivers
<harjot> have you another account with root priviledges??
<HADES2> but its the firstaccount user
<HADES2> its have 1000 acess
<HADES2> no its the only account
<liz> don't you only need to write 'sudo commandyouwant and then password when it's prompted'?
<harjot> well im not exactly sure how to fix but u could also change another account to have 1000 access????
<HADES2> i do that
<HADES2> sudo su
<HADES2> and promp to password
<harjot> lol that command boggggggles my brain
<harjot> well im not exactly sure how to fix but u could also change another account to have 1000 access????
<HADES2> and i enter the pass and autentication failed
<Guest74803> hello
<harjot> change the pass for su]
<HADES2> dont work
<HADES2> i try it before
<Guest74803> byebye
<Mamarok> folks, you should not use su...
<harjot> even from command line???
<HADES2> its a difrent pass now
<harjot> su is quite annoying
<adz21c> Hi, I am running kubuntu 9.04 x64. For some reason xorg seems to be consuming a rather large amount of memory (985MB). Has anyone encountered similar issues? All I have run so far is kaffeine (for a DVD) and virtualbox, I had compositing enabled at one point but disabled in the hopes it would fix the issue, but it didn't.
<liz> can't u just use 'sudo' instead of 'sudo su'
<Mamarok> HADES2: there is no root in Kubuntu
<harjot> hes using ubuntu
<Shaan7_> HADES2: su won't work in ubuntu as per i know
<HADES2> i use adduser comand
<Mamarok> HADES2: you can run all admin tasks with sudo
<HADES2> and the passwd one
<HADES2> it dont work guys
<Shaan7_> HADES2: but if you want to enable the root account (not recommended) use sudo passwd and set a password
<HADES2> wait i will give u a log
<Mamarok> HADES2: also, if you use Ubuntu, you should check for support in #ubuntu
<Mamarok> Shaan7_: that's not recommended...
<HADES2> hades@hades-nix:~$ sudo su
<HADES2> [sudo] password for hades:
<HADES2> Sorry, try again.
<HADES2> [sudo] password for hades:
<Shaan7_> Mamarok: ya, i told him
<Mamarok> HADES2: sudo <command>
<Shaan7_> HADES2: what do you expect from sudo su BTW ?
<HADES2> got root
<Shaan7_> HADES2: makes no sense to me ....
<harjot> he wanted to install drivers
<harjot> because su has 1000 access
<Shaan7_> HADES2: which drivers ?
<HADES2> atheros
<Mamarok> HADES2: you should install with sudo
<HADES2> another strange thing is
<Mamarok> HADES2: the wiki driver is in the repositories
<harjot> atheros i can help
<harjot> madwifi???
<Shaan7_> HADES2: just use sudo before every command in the atheros instructions
<harjot> hades madwifi????
<Mamarok> harjot: this will not highlight him, use tab completion for the nick
<harjot> HADES2: madwifi
<Shaan7_> Mamarok: i have a stupid idea for HADES2 (dont try) - sudo bash :P
<Mamarok> Shaan7_: not funny...
<HADES2> i can log whit su when i user ctrl + alt f2
 * Shaan7_ hides
<HADES2> and i get root
<HADES2> so its a gui problem or something
<harjot> hades u usiong madwifi>???
<HADES2> yes
<HADES2> driver is installed but i cant activate it
<HADES2> because autentication fail
<Mamarok> HADES2: if you are using Gnome, you should go to #ubuntu for support
<harjot> just navigate to the folder
<HADES2> thanks guys
<harjot> open terminal
<harjot> type make
<harjot> make install
<harjot> then type sudo modprobe ath_pci
<harjot> restart and then it should work
<harjot> if not
<harjot> i have specialized version that always work
<harjot> ok
<HADES2> WARNING: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/net/ath_hal.ko': No such file or directory
<HADES2> WARNING: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/net/wlan.ko': No such file or directory
<HADES2> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/net/ath_pci.ko': No such file or directory
<harjot> just a sec let me assess
<HADES2> hou can i set pass for root ?
<harjot> try sudo make clean
<HADES2> ok
<harjot> sudo amke
<harjot> sudo make
<harjot> sudo make install
<Mamarok> HADES2: you do not need to, you can use sudo for all commands
<harjot> and see whatt happpens
<Mamarok> harjot: its make, then sudo make install
<HADES2> read :P
<harjot> i always do sudo make to avoid confusion
<HADES2> hades@hades-nix:~$ make clean
<HADES2> make: *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop.
<HADES2> hades@hades-nix:~$ sudo make
<HADES2> [sudo] password for hades:
<HADES2> Sorry, try again.
<HADES2> [sudo] password for hades:
<Mamarok> !paste | HADES2
<ubottu> HADES2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<harjot> no not make clean
<HADES2> see autenticatiin falid
<harjot> yes make clean
<harjot> change ur pssssword
<HADES2> harjot ty for you help
<harjot> have u changed it yet???
<HADES2> i will try found a fix in ubut forums
<harjot> oh cool
<HADES2> i will activate root
<HADES2> and adduser
<harjot> ok [risaky!!!}
<HADES2> thanks for you help
<harjot> no problem
<nightdrever> how do i fix.....
<nightdrever> GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 7889D725DA6DEEAAGPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't 
<nightdrever> key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 632D16BB0C713DA6GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 28A8205077558DD0GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2ED6BB6042C24D89GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty 
<nightdrever> couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6AF0E1940624A220GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 6E871C4A881574DEGPG error: http://deb.opera.com lenny Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 033431536A423791GPG erro
<nightdrever> Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A040830F7FAC5991Failed to fetch http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/dists/stable/non-free/binary-amd64/Packages  404 Not Found [IP: 130.117.72.43 80]
<nightdrever> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<nightdrever> oops didnt think was that big sorry
<Mamarok> !paste | nightdrever
<ubottu> nightdrever: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Mamarok> nightdrever: you have to install the gpgp key to be able to download packages from a PPA
<Mamarok> gpg*
<nightdrever> how do i do that?
<Mamarok> wait, I tell you
<nightdrever> thanks
<Mamarok> nightdrever: and you are sure you want to install all these repositories?
<nightdrever> why not?
<Mamarok> and you know how to handle those for installtion, e.g. choosing packages manually?
<nightdrever> im a complete newbie to this all
<Mamarok> nightdrever: it's a security warning, and if you are a newbie you should not use these PPAs
<nightdrever> ok so how do i fix these?
<Mamarok> nightdrever: I suggest you remove those entries from the sources.list
<nightdrever> how do i get to my source list?
<nightdrever> and do i just delete al the ppa ones?
<Mamarok> nightdrever: where did you get those from then?
<nightdrever> jaunty
<Mamarok> I don't think so, PPAs are not added automatically
<nightdrever> has website.......what todo after install ubuntu 9.04
<Mamarok> nightdrever: PPA repositories are for special cases, so if you do not know how to handle those, you should really remove them, the same way you added them
<nightdrever> how do i get to my sources list?
<Mamarok> nightdrever: don't you remember how you added those?
<nightdrever> nope
<Mamarok> nightdrever: you use Kubuntu, right?
<nightdrever> i read it of webpage
<nightdrever> ubuntu 9.04
<Mamarok> nightdrever: you can edit the repository list with synaptic then
<Mamarok> the package manager
<juan> ubuntu.esorg
<Mamarok> juan: do you need help?
<juan> espanish
<Mamarok> !es | juan
<ubottu> juan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<katoda> hi, does anybody have problem with flash taking whole audio device (/dev/dsp) in Kubuntu Jaunty?
<Mamarok> katoda: that is not Kubuntu specific, but flash :)
<katoda> Mamarok: Amarok also takes whole audio device
<Mamarok> katoda: do you use pulseaudio?
<katoda> I've installed it
<adz21c> Hi, I am running kubuntu 9.04 x64. For some reason xorg seems to be consuming a rather large amount of memory (900-1300MB). Has anyone encountered similar issues? All I have run so far is kaffeine (for a DVD) and virtualbox, I had compositing enabled at one point but disabled in the hopes it would fix the issue, but it didn't.
<Mamarok> katoda: bad idea, KDE doesn't use it and pulseaudio hogs the devices...
<katoda> Mamarok: I've found it as a solution to no simultanous sound in jaunty
<katoda> so I tried it
<ptl> huh?
<ptl> pulseaudio works wonderfully for me
<ptl> in KDE
<katoda> but the fresh install (without pulseaudio) also didn't work :(
<ptl> and yes, KDE usesit
<Mamarok> katoda: yes, for Gnome, but not for KDE, as you can see
<ptl> Yes, for KDE, it works for me fully and completely with now flaws.
<Mamarok> ptl: that's simply not true, KDE doesn't use pulseaudio, ask the kde devs
<ptl> As long as it can use alsa, it uses pulseaudio
<katoda> adz21c: please paste the result of `free`
<Mamarok> and there is no need for it, especially not with Amarok
<katoda> (to a pastebin)
<Mamarok> Amarok uses the xine backend and pulseaudio doesn't work well with xine
<katoda> Mamarok: I can choose Pulseaudio in Phonon settings
<ptl> hmmm
<ptl> I am looking at my KDE sound config
<ptl> and there's pulseaudio everywhere
<ptl> so, yes, KDE uses pulseaudio directly.
<katoda> ptl: can you get simultanous sound (amarok & flash)?
<adz21c> katoda: well, currently its not, since i last sent that message i had to reboot (i wasn't monitoring memory but i think xorg took over my memory, some sort of leak), does that matter?
<Mamarok> katoda: yes, I know, because you installed it, and now you have problems
<ptl> katoda: yes
<ptl> amarok, flash, mplayer, kaffeine and everything
<katoda> Mamarok: I had problems *before* I've installed it
<Mamarok> ptl: of course it shows up in phonon, but there is no KDE application that would need pulseaudio, period.
<ptl> also I can record sounds while I listen to them too
 * Mamarok gives up
<ptl> Mamarok: maybe they don't need byt they still use it if they use alsa.
<Mamarok> katoda, ptl then sort this yourself, but don't ask for my help
<liz> can anyone tell me what's going on when I transfer files to a usb and it takes up space but the files themselves don't appear???
<Mamarok> ptl: phonon can handle alsa without the need of pulseaudio
<ptl> you don't need to get angry just because you don't like pulseaudio
<katoda> ptl: could You guide me how to config pulseaudio correctly?
<katoda> or give any manual?
<ptl> katoda: I just followed a wiki in ubuntu.com, let me check if I can get you the URL.
<Mamarok> ptl: it will not work with Amarok, we are sorting this out with nearly all Jaunty users since the release, pluseadio hogs the sound and does not work with xine, period.
<katoda> adz21c: Linux generally has very aggresive RAM policy (it caches everything what's possible)
 * Mamarok knows what she is talking about
<katoda> Mamarok: for me it's irrelevant what I'll use, as long as it'll work ;)
<katoda> (GNOME doesn't work for me ;))
<agor> Hey! Im trying to play Texas Hold 'Em on Facebook (made by Zynga) and when I'm in the lobby I cant see the text where the tables or my friends are listed... Im using Firefox and flashplugin-nonfree. Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<Mamarok> katoda: the rule is: remove pulseaudio, remove .asoundconf in your home (if there is one), remove .kde/hare/config/phonondevicesrc, restart KDE
<Mamarok> katoda: make sure you have the phonon-xine-backend and libxine1-ffmpeg installed and the it should work
<ptl> amarok 2.0.2 is running now perfectly and its sound stream appears in pavucontrol
<ptl> I am just testing what you said don't work
<ptl> it's working
<Mamarok> no warranty for flash though, it sometimes eats the sound in the browser on 64bit
<katoda> Mamarok: I have 32bits
<Mamarok> ptl: if you know better...
 * Mamarok gives up
<ptl> katoda: I found this stuff here, but this isn't what I used: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PulseAudio
<ptl> I am still searching tho
<katoda> ptl: thanks in advance for your help :)
<ptl> Mamarok: check it out, http://patola.org/amaraudio.png
<Mamarok> ptl: could you make this smaller? 0.5 Mb for an image...
<ptl> Mamarok: I'll convert to a jpg. Hold on.
<Mamarok> ptl: just reduce the size, png is ok
<ptl> done, try it now, http://patola.org/amarok.jpg
<katoda> ptl: 404
<ptl> ops
<ptl> oops
<ptl> http://patola.org/amaraudio.jpg
<ptl> sorry, my bad
<ptl> 185 kb
<katoda> ptl: where do you get such volume control app?
<ptl> katoda: here, I followed this, http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<ptl> katoda: it is pavucontrol, it comes with pulseaudio
<ptl> you can even redirect streams from apps to other apps, it's very nice
<Mamarok> ptl: that works for me too, I just don't use pulseaudio, and again, the KDE apps do not need it
<ptl> katoda: you can also get other setup things here, http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=12497
<ptl> these are the two pages I followed
<Mamarok> ptl: you are just one of those lucky exceptions for whom it works well
<ptl> Mamarok: this linux.com article convinced me otherwise --
<ptl> http://www.linux.com/news/hardware/drivers/8100-why-you-should-care-about-pulseaudio-and-how-to-start-doing-it
<Mamarok> ptl: yeah, and we at Amarok ar idiot, of course...
<ptl> anyway, I chose to use it for practical reasons. Unify all sound architectures on linux, big thing.
<ptl> no, I didn't say that, and nothing implies it
<katoda> ptl: Phonon also does it ;)
<ptl> katoda: phonon is yet-another-architecture that proposes it, but pulseaudio embraces all other instead of conflicting.
<ptl> there are just too many choices... not good.
<katoda> ptl: don't know, haven't developed any sound-using app
<ptl> pulseaudio works with them all and works OK for an unifying solution that doesn't try to force its own way.
<Mamarok> ptl: please do not recommend the use of pulseaudio in this channel, we have to sort it out with all those it doesn't work, and believe me, I talk of experience...
 * Mamarok doesn't want to spend all day long sorting audio and sound problems again and again
<Mamarok> that really doesn't help for those who do support every day here
<ptl> hm.
<ptl> Don't you think you're exaggerating?
<Mamarok> ptl: it is responsible for the majority of sound problems people have in Kubuntu, so it's really not a good idea
<sorset> hi , i feel writing in usb harddisk and flash memory since i installed kubuntu 9.04 is very low...anyone has this problem? can i solve it?
<Mamarok> ptl: not at all, I do support here and in #amarok every day
<katoda> Mamarok: maybe it'll sound strange, but the links from ptl eventually solved my problem ;)
<ptl> Ok, I won't recommend, but if someone, like katoda, asks for help on how to setup, I can't agree I shouldn't help.
<Mamarok> katoda: lucky you then
<katoda> I'm also an lucky exception though ;)
<Mamarok> ptl: that's ok as long as it works, but we have made other experiences, and we do sound in #amarok all day long :)
<agor> Hey! Im trying to play Texas Hold 'Em on Facebook (made by Zynga) and when I'm in the lobby I cant see the text where the tables or my friends are listed... Im using Firefox and flashplugin-nonfree. Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<carolija> agor:  did u install plugin for firefox ?
<agor> C00LAR0w:
<agor> woops
<agor> carolija: what plugin? the flash plugin?
<carolija> agor: wan u can see something like that h give u a option to install a flash plugin
<carolija> automaticly or manualy
<agor> carolija: yeah i did
<carolija> u should close firefox and instal it manualy
<agor> carolija: ok, i'll try... thanks
<carolija> and u have close the firefox whan u did the instalation ?
<carolija> ok, np
<carolija> just close it
<tsukasa__> hi any command to install the realplayer plugins
<ToreadorVampire> Hmm, any reason why the Kubuntu people decided to include Dragon Player as the default video player in Jaunty?  It seems somewhat inferior to (for example) VLC Player
<ToreadorVampire> I mean - I appreciate that I can replace it pretty darn easily (and shall in a couple of seconds) - but I wonder why the choice was made ...
<BluesKaj> ToreadorVampire, Dragon player works well IMO ...inferior in what way ?
<ToreadorVampire> BluesKaj> Just - missing a lot of functionality that VLC has
<ToreadorVampire> ... then again - VLC does just about anything imaginable where it comes to audio/video (except maybe library management) ...
<BluesKaj> it's just a lightweight player ...not meant to be a VLC replacement
<ToreadorVampire> ... but things like aspect-ratio changing, cropping, all sorts of stuff
<ToreadorVampire> Mmm - I guess the only reason could be "it's lightweight"
<BluesKaj> I din't see that at all
<BluesKaj> played some 235:1 aspects without any probs
<finley> hi @ all
#kubuntu 2010-05-31
<Mamarok> casperii: English, please
<casperii> zZensursula hola
<casperii> hola como estan??
<casperii> hello
<casperii> y si no escribo en ingles porque no se?
<Walzmyn> !es | casperii
<ubottu> casperii: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<slow-motion> n8
<Veralix> okay, so, I'm a bit of a greenhorn when it comes to linux, but I'm not technically disinclined.  But woo is Linux a bit painful at times. :)  I have a bit of a problem that I can't seem to figure out how to resolve properly.
<Veralix> is anybody familiar with network bridges?
<n8w> hey
<n8w> i keep getin this error after ive tried installin an appz: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<n8w> thast what sudo apt-get install -f gives me
<n8w> n this is what apt-get upgrade gives: splashy-themes: Depends: splashy (>= 0.3.12-1) but it is not installed
<n8w> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<Dragnslcr> n8w- if upgrading a package requires a new package that it didn't need before, you have to use apt-get dist-upgrade
<n8w> dist-pgrade gives me this: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<n8w>   splashy-themes: Depends: splashy (>= 0.3.12-1) but it is not installed
<n8w> thats just a magic circle...this is so stupid
<n8w> one complains about another but none of them installs it
<n8w> Dragnslcr:  dist-pgrade gives me this: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  splashy-themes: Depends: splashy (>= 0.3.12-1) but it is not installed
<Dragnslcr> Hm, that's weird
<n8w> now i cant use anythin to fix it
<bulldog98> n8w: force
<bulldog98> apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<Dragnslcr> n8w- have you tried apt-get install splashy?
<bulldog98> apt-get --fix-missing
<wedo> hello
<wedo> I need help
<n8w> bulldog98:  doesnt work
<n8w> Dragnslcr:  ye i have
<wedo> the kickoff menu does not work properly
<Dragnslcr> What error did you get from that?
<wedo> the leave options does not work at ll, Shutdown, reboot,.. etc
<bulldog98> n8w: killed apt-get before trying?
<n8w> Dragnslcr:  the same as before
<n8w> bulldog98:  what do u mean?
<bulldog98> n8w: tip CTRG+C into the console
<bulldog98> n8w: and then try the commands again
<n8w> bulldog98:  ohh fcourse i did
<bulldog98> n8w: ok
<bulldog98> n8w: mh…
<n8w> bulldog98:  i keep gettin this E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bulldog98> n8w: really tryed apt-get -f dist-upgrade?
<bulldog98> should suppress such things
<Dragnslcr> n8w- pastebin the entire output when you try to do dist-upgrade
<n8w> bulldog98:  http://paste-it.net/public/e13dc42/
<n8w> Dragnslcr:  http://paste-it.net/public/e13dc42/
<Dragnslcr> n8w- those dpkg warning lines are the real problem
<Dragnslcr> Do apt-get update, then try again
<wedo> the kickoff menu does not work properly
<wedo> the leave options does not work at ll, Shutdown, reboot,.. etc
<n8w> Dragnslcr:  get update works...
<Dragnslcr> Try dist-upgrade again. If you get the same error, do "sudo apt-get -f install"
<n8w> Dragnslcr:  but when i try sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade, it gives me the same
<n8w> Dragnslcr:  same
<Dragnslcr> Hm
<Dragnslcr> Do "sudo apt-get -f install"
<n8w> Dragnslcr:  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<n8w> i mean this is crazy
<Dragnslcr> My guess, based on that error message, is that the package is broken
<n8w> Dragnslcr:  well lets remove it then
<n8w> Dragnslcr:  or just do smth so i can use it again...i cant believe that one wrongly installed application can cause so big damage
<Dragnslcr> I don't think anything is broken other than that one package
<n8w> Dragnslcr:  ye but i cant use apt n kpackage
<Dragnslcr> Really? You should still be able to install other packages, you'll just get the error message afterwards
<n8w> Dragnslcr:  cant i just remove that broken package?
<Dragnslcr> Hopefully
<n8w> Dragnslcr:  hehe u gotta b kiddin me...man i just simply removed the package n everythin is ok
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, because apt isn't trying to install the other broken packages anymore
<n8w> Dragnslcr:  :)) weird ....anywai, thx a lot for your help
<Dragnslcr> If you can get one or two other people to reproduce the problem, it might be worth putting in a bug report
<n8w> Dragnslcr:  aight, i might get bak to it some day this week
<n8w> Dragnslcr:  gtg...cya
<Dragnslcr> Later
<wedo> the kickoff menu does not work properly
<wedo> the leave options does not work at ll, Shutdown, reboot,.. etc
<wedo> any one can help
<Veralix> okay, I can't seem to figure this out.  I'm trying to connect my xbox to my laptop via my laptops eth0 interface, and my laptop is connected to my wireless router via wlan0.  I'm trying to share the internet connection with my xbox from my laptop, in essence making my laptop a wireless access point.  Bridge utils hasn't panned out: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man5/bridge-utils-interfaces.5.html .
<Veralix> And so far I'm not having luck with firestarter
<hagabaka> is there something like kubuntu-ppa/experimental but working?
<gt_> AUXILIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<maco> what are you doing?
<YAMILET> ALGUIEN SABE COMO GUARDAR UN DOCUMENTO ESTOY NUEVA
<maco> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<YAMILET> USANDO ESTO
<YAMILET> AUXILIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<lionsgate> e?
<maco> YAMILET: inglés aquí. para español, va a #ubuntu-es
<lionsgate> hehe
<lionsgate> so hmm
<lionsgate> im on hardy, is there a way to update to lucid? without going to 8.10 and then to 9.10 and then to luid?
<lionsgate> lucid*
<shadeslayer> !upgrade | lionsgate
<ubottu> lionsgate: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Karmic (9.10) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<shadeslayer> lionsgate: upgrading from hardy to lucid is supported ;)
<lionsgate> woot!!
<shadeslayer> lionsgate: i think if you just download the alternate CD and mount it and follow the instructions,you should be fine
<lionsgate> but i dont have any spare blank cd's :(
<shadeslayer> lionsgate: no need for a CD..
<shadeslayer> lionsgate: you can mount it inside the hd itself
<lionsgate> ;o
<shadeslayer> lionsgate: just follow the upgrade instructions
<lionsgate> hmm i see
<lionsgate> ok gonna do it, see how it goes
<shadeslayer> :)
<lionsgate> ty shadeslayer :D
<shadeslayer> lionsgate: np
<deokanon> can somebody help me with this desktop cube issue i seem to be having please? screen turns dark when initiated and i have no idea how to fix this problem :(.... complete nOOb here
<buckethead> Hi guys. How can I set up a script to run when an external disk with a certain UUID is connected?
<ceefour> hello
<ceefour> will Kubuntu 10.10 use KDE 4.4 or 4.5 ?
<Enjackah> Anyone using kubuntu via wubi?
<Nakkel> Experimental PPA pushed some nifty upgrades, KDE4.5 beta but also killed my Kontact :(
<Nakkel> kontact: error while loading shared libraries: libkontactinterface.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Nakkel> Any ideas how to fix or should I just downgrade back to 4.4=
<Nakkel> ?
<Nakkel> Ah, nvm, seems that kdepim isnt updated on ppa just yet.
<Razion> Anyone have experience dealing with the whole ALSA/Pulse not wanting to let more than one application use sound issue?
<Razion> Anyone have experience dealing with the whole ALSA/Pulse not wanting to let more than one application use sound issue?
<SkEmO> Can I turn of the scroll thing on the trackpad thing on a laptop in ubuntu?
<oxymoron> Mamarok: You know that Kopete Kwallet and password login thing, it still doesnt work ....
<chelz> anyone know of a good way or plugin to get autosaving features enabled in Kate?
<kerim> hiii
<kerim> I need to help
<kerim> I am using UBNTU
<kerim> My touch pad working on loginscreen
<kerim> but
<kerim> when ı logged its not work
<kerim> I was ıntall touchpad program but its enable
<kerim> and not work
<Flakeparadigm> Where would I find KDE headers for the kde3 remix (lucid) - I'm running a ./configure for something I wish to compile and get this error. http://pastebin.ca/1874723
<buckethead> Flakeparadigm: That would be something better asked to the trinity project. I don't believe the community as a whole has supported kde 3 in a while.
<Flakeparadigm> ah, okay.
<SkEmO> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Karmic (9.10) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<martin___> moin moin
<skamster> hello all.. my second try here, the german peobles seems to sleeping yet :)
<skamster> i've changed this weekend from sidux to kubuntu.. i wanted to port all my kde-settings, so i copied the .kde-folder..
<jussi> skamster: so whats the issue?
<skamster> the most things also working fine, except one: kmail tells me always, that the imap-folder "entwürfe" isn't exist on my local system
<skamster> so, that's ok, every message would be recived and i could send also my e-mails.. but on every mail-check about 4-5 messages, that's not my dream ;)
<skamster> how could i make them away? i deleted already the entw?rfe-folder (wrong encoding, i think..)
<skamster> and i rebuilded the cache.
<skamster> both won't work
<skamster> Fehler beim Öffnen von /home/skamster/.kde/share/apps/kmail/dimap/579360910. Dieser Ordner ist nicht vorhanden.
<skamster> Fehler beim Öffnen von /home/skamster/.kde/share/apps/kmail/dimap/.1615970296.directory/Entw?rfe/new. Dieser Ordner ist nicht vorhanden.
<skamster> there's messages like that
<lyhana8> hello, my firefox doesn't launch anymore. I tried from konsole on kubuntu 10.04 and got nothing
<lyhana8> I tried to purge, reinstall but nothing
<jussi> skamster: Im not sure I can help you with that, and seems folks here are still asleep also. please stick around and be patient.
<lyhana8> I remove the whole ~/.mozilla, and still same issue
<lyhana8> neither -safe-mode nor -ProfileManager do anything
<jussi> lyhana8: please run firefox from a terminal and tell me the output
<lyhana8> jussi: none
<jussi> lyhana8: just exits?
<jussi> or?
<lyhana8> yep
<jussi> curious
<llutz> skamster: ls -ld /home/skamster/.kde/share/apps/kmail/dimap/579360910
<jussi> lyhana8: Youve pretty much done what I would have suggested...
<chelz> lyhana8: do you get any output from:  firefox -v
<lyhana8> chelz: yep
<lyhana8> I can also launch the debug mode, but have no idea how to use it
<skamster> ls: Zugriff auf /home/skamster/.kde/share/apps/kmail/dimap/579360910 nicht möglich: No such file or directory
<llutz> skamster: how did you copy your .kde-folder?
<skamster> just show in dolphin all hidden files, catch it by mouse and put it to the harddisk
<skamster> and the same back..
<llutz> skamster: same uid as in sidux?
<skamster> maybe, it isn't copy some messages or so, but i've thinked it could regenerate (because it's imap)
<skamster> uid = username? then yes
<llutz> skamster: uid= numerical id    not username
<crashev> !googletalk
<crashev> !gtalk
<ubottu> Google Talk (GTalk) is an instant messaging program from Google. Currently, Google does not have an official standalone GTalk client for Linux, but supports connections from third-party clients such as !Pidgin and !Kopete | See http://www.google.com/talk/otherclients.html for more information
<skamster> i don't know, if the numerical id is the same.. but with other files, i've got no problems..
<skamster> i just set up the whole system new and create a user with the same name..
<llutz> skamster: 1st ubuntu user created has uid=1000, not sure what sidux uses
<skamster> how could i look this?
<llutz> "id"
<llutz> skamster: do you still have your sidux-home?
<skamster> also 1000
<skamster> no, not anymore..
<llutz> skamster: seems dolphin hasn't copied all you need. next time better use cp, rsync or tar
<skamster> yes, you're right.. but for now, what's the best? delete all acounts and create them new? (on kmail..)
<llutz> skamster: i think so
<skamster> :(
<skamster> ok, thanks anyway :)
<llutz> skamster: what filesystem have you copied the sidux-stuff to?
<skamster> ext4->ext3(external hd)->ext4
<llutz> skamster: "should have worked"...
<epimeth> has anybody got starcraft II working in ubuntu?  The wine patch that is supposed to fix the issue I'm having isn't working so I think I might have done something wrong....
<skamster> should..
<skamster> ;)
<Mehrab> hi, I've installed awn on my kubuntu, after that gnome desktop will show up instead of KDE, how can I bring KDE back?
<SpaceMan> at the login screen select KDE / KDM instead of Gnome / GDM
<Mehrab> SpaceMan: I set it not to show login page before, so I can't do that
<epimeth> has anybody got starcraft II working in ubuntu? The wine patch that is supposed to fix the issue I'm having isn't working so I think I might have done something wrong....
<Mehrab_> hi, I've installed awn on my kubuntu, after rebooting it will come up with gnome desktop, how can I bring back KDE?
<SkEmO> grr
<SkEmO> does anyone gets the "update bios or forcestart" when initializing Lucid?
<moetunes> SkEmO: nothing on google about it...
<SkEmO> :/
<SkEmO> i just installed lucid on a VM and before the Kubuntu loading screen appears, i get that msg
<moetunes> when does it show up?
<moetunes> k
<SkEmO> lemme get a screencap
<SkEmO> brb
<moetunes> SkEmO: using vbox?
<SkEmO> yes
<moetunes> there the vbox channel since it is the vm bios
<moetunes> there is*
<moetunes>  #vbox
<SkEmO> oh
<SkEmO> dayum
<slow-motion> hi
<n8w> hey
<n8w> how do i set s2disk as a defualt hibernation mode in kubuntu?
<n8w> i remember that when i had 9.10 i had to change one parameter in one of the cfg files
<Hazamonzo> Hey folks. What a quick way to empty a text file on the command line? I remember doing something like... textfile.log >
<Hazamonzo> Sound familiar to anyone?
<Torch> Hazamonzo: cat /dev/null > file
<Hazamonzo> Torch: Thank you :)
<alessandro_> hi guys
<alessandro_> someone from rome?^
<bazhang> alessandro_, perhaps in #ubuntu-it
<jaime> hi, hand faster than brain error. can somebody please pastebin a 10.4 /boot/grub/grub.conf ?
<n8w> how do i set s2disk as a defualt hibernation mode in kubuntu?
<jaime> n8w: sorry, no idea. but could you please pastebin a 10.4 /boot/grub/grub.conf for me? i'm between a brick and a wall and nobody seems awake here
<n8w> jaime:  hang on
<jaime> <3
<n8w> jaime:  man i cant find it
<jaime> grub.cfg that is
<n8w> jaime:  locate grub.conf doesnt return anythin
<jaime> my brain is still stuck on grub1. /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Walzmyn> jaime: you can't google up an example?
<jaime> it is totally ubuntified
<jaime> 1st hit on google. blush.
<n8w> jaime:  this one? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<n8w> jaime:  mine looks pretty much alike....
<jaime> right. i'll be fine. thx anyway
<Walzmyn> :)
<n8w> is it possible that ive got nothin in /etc/pm/config.d/ ?? namely "00sleep_module"
<n8w> im usin kubuntu 10.04
<n8w> as long as i remember, 9.10 had that file
<SkEmO> gah
<SkEmO> why i cant move the desktop panel to the left?
<SkEmO> damn it
<Walzmyn> SkEmO: you gotta move those little tabs that look like margin indicators in a word processor
<SkEmO> o.O?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Walzmyn> mornin' BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Walzmyn
<Walzmyn> in dolphin I'm using the "remember folder options" setting. How can I set the defaut for uninitialized folders (such as an SD card)
<ZENerd> morning
<n8w> is it possible that ive got nothin in /etc/pm/config.d/ ?? namely "00sleep_module"
<n8w> im tryin to make s2disk default mechanism for hibernation, but i cant find the cfg to define it in
<ZENerd> my screen locks and does not except the password on the new system. I tried disabling it and it still happens
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn, do you mean, "remember view properties for each folder" ?
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj: yes
<Walzmyn> Sorry, was cooking breakfast
<jussi> is there a program that open .psd (photoshop) files?
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn, and your sd card doesn't show folder content in dolphin?
<Walzmyn> jussi: it's been a while since tried that, but I didn't find anything
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj: yes it does, but it comes up in detail view. I want it to default to icon view
<Walzmyn> Dolphin is defaulting to detail view in anyfolder that's not been manually switched over, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn, ckick on view in dolphin / view mode/ , choose icons
<jussi> Walzmyn: wow, I just found out you can insert into open office...
<Walzmyn> yeah, BluesKaj, that's going to set it for the current folder. Somewhere there's got to be a .conf file that tells it what to do with a folder it's never encoutered before
<Walzmyn> jussi: really? interesting
<BluesKaj> wa
<BluesKaj> oops
<jussi> Walzmyn: yeah, just insert -> picture and choose the file.
<jussi> suprising.
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn, try settings/configure dolphin/viewmodes
<Walzmyn> i've looked there. I don't see anything to set the default view modes
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj: thanks for looking. I gotta run play taxi
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn, well, I assume the settings you choose become the defaults in configure dolphin
<Walzmyn> Those are just setting the defaults if you click on the icon or detail button. not which one comes up automagically
<Walzmyn> looks like the wife is playing taxi :)
<Mutant> hi
<Mutant> can anybody tell me how to install KDE in Ubuntu 10.04
<Walzmyn> Mutant: sudo apt-get install kde
<reda> any one tell me how to install theme on kde
<tsimpson> Mutant: just install the "kubuntu-desktop" package, not the "kde" package
<Walzmyn> Mutant: but if you're wanting to run KDE full time, I'd reinstall with a kubuntu CD
<Walzmyn> doh, he's right, sorry
<Mutant> ok but is it good to run it parallel along with GNOme
<reda> any one tell me how to install theme on kde
<tsimpson> reda: from System Setting -> Appearance
<reda> yes i downlaoded some theme from kde look
<Mutant>  Walzmyn: I have KDE installed by default in Ubuntu 10.04  but the desktop didn't appear.
<tsimpson> themes are separated in to sections, like icons, colors and styles
<reda> but when i tried to install them
<reda> it doesent work
<tsimpson> Mutant: you need to select "KDE" from the login menu before you login
<Walzmyn> Mutant: what do you meant didn't appear?
<reda> it say soemthing about compile or something like that
<Mutant> Walzmyn: when i select it from login screen, then some loading occurs & then the screen goes black
<Mutant>  tsimpson:  when i select it from login screen, then some loading occurs & then the screen goes black
<tsimpson> reda: for some themes you need to compile and install, you should install the "kdebase-workspace-dev" package and "build-essential" package, and follow the instructions to compile
<javier_> hello
<javier_> i made easy so
<Walzmyn> Mutant: if i had to guess KDE is trying to use the 3d accelerated settings and you don't have the propriatary driver set up
<Walzmyn> Mutant: i had that once before
<javier_> first downloand this
<javier_> http://gtk-apps.org/
<javier_> and
<Mutant> Walzmyn: I have the latest drivers installed from Ubuntu software package for my NVIDIA.
<javier_> http://kde-apps.org/
<reda> thank you man
<reda> i ll try it*
<javier_> and after i active Gnome Menu -Extended
<Walzmyn> Mutant: ok, start at the beginning. You installed from a ubuntu or kubuntu CD?
<javier_> and next i download this
<javier_> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Mutant> Walzmyn: ubuntu 10.04 cd
<javier_> sudo aptitude install language-pack-kde-es
<javier_> sorry this for language
<reda> so and than,
<Walzmyn> Mutant: ok, then you installed the kde-desktop package?
<reda> after installing these package
<javier_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<javier_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<javier_> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Mutant> Walzmyn: no, i didn't. it already appeared as a option in my login screen.
<javier_> for change of kde to gnome
<javier_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Mutant> Walzmyn: to login with KDE.
<Walzmyn> Mutant: ah. well, I'm not exactly sure what is the problem, but I'd start with making sure everything for KDE is installed
<Walzmyn> Mutant: try installing that kde-desktop package and letting it pull all it's dependencies in
<Mutant> Walzmyn: thanks & tell me what is needed
<tsimpson> reda: there should be instructions with the theme you downloaded
<Mutant> Walzmyn: will is run safely alongwith GNOME
<Walzmyn> Mutant: are you going to be switching back and forth between gnome and KDE or just using KDE?
<Mutant> Walzmyn: i want to taste both from my login screen. :)
<Walzmyn> Mutant: should. You'll end up with most of the libraries for each installed anyway to run apps that depend on them
<reda> ok
<Walzmyn> Mutant: ok
<Walzmyn> Mutant: if you dind't purposly install kde i'm thining you've got a left over config file or something telling you that you can log into KDE but you don't really have KDE installed
<Walzmyn> Mutant: I'd grab that kde-desktop package and install it
<tsimpson> reda: look in the archive you extracted, there should be some instructions in a readme or install file
<Mutant> Walzmyn: ok
<Mutant> Walzmyn: and how to do it. My Ubuntu software center does give me option to install KDE
<reda> ok thank
<Mutant> Walzmyn: sorry. it does not give me option
<Walzmyn> Mutant: use synaptic
<reda> and iam sorry for my language i speak frensh
<apparle> !info kubuntu-default-settings
<ubottu> kubuntu-default-settings (source: kubuntu-default-settings): Default settings and artwork for the Kubuntu desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 1:10.04ubuntu23.1 (lucid), package size 102 kB, installed size 1180 kB
<apparle> guys what is this package?
<tsimpson> reda: which theme did you download, from where?
<reda> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Azenis?content=77150
<tdnicho> good morning
<Mutant> Walzmyn: can u tell me a terminal command to do it
<tdnicho> using kubuntu (actually ubuntu with kubuntu-desktop installed....is there a difference?) windows will maximize normally and fill the screen if maximized on the the first display....if maximized on the "extended" display, the windows revert back to the original display
<reda> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Azenis?content=77150
<Mutant> Walzmyn: is this the highlighted option for it in screen shot
<Walzmyn> Mutant: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tdnicho> this is not the desired action...i want the windows to maximize in their parent display....any ideas?
<Mutant> Walzmyn: can u plz check the screenshot
<Walzmyn> Mutant: what screenshot?
<Mutant> Walzmyn: i am sending you the screenshot.png file. it is giving me option to install KDE-standard.
<tsimpson> reda: which download link did you use?
<reda> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Azenis?content=77150
<tdnicho> using kubuntu (actually ubuntu with kubuntu-desktop installed....is there a difference?) windows will maximize normally and fill the screen if maximized on the the first display....if maximized on the "extended" display, the windows revert back to the original display
<tdnicho> this is not the desired action...i want the windows to maximize in their parent display....any ideas?
<n8w> how can i bypass insertin my password every time i use kpackage?
<Walzmyn> Mutant: i'm not seeing any screenshot, sorry. But the package is kubuntu-desktop
<n8w> ive got no policy entry in my sys settings
<tsimpson> reda: when you extract the archive, you should see a "HowTo.pdf" that should guide you in stalling the themes
<reda> ok thank
<Mutant> Walzmyn: Thanks brother for the help. I appreciate it! www.doctorahsan.net
<reda> an other kestion plz
<n8w> heh isnt a weird day today,no matter what i ask nobody answers:))
 * Walzmyn nods
<Walzmyn> someone helped me long ago too
<reda> systeme/preferences/apparence
<reda> i didnt find color
<Simone89> Hi all
<Simone89> i've got a problem with my wireless connection
<keepitsimple> Simone89: can you describe more accurately what your specific problem is with the wireless connection?
<Simone89> then i have an atheros wireless card ( AR2425 chip) and it doesn't find any connection
<Simone89> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any
<Simone89>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off
<Simone89>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<Simone89>           Encryption key:off
<Simone89>           Power Management:off
<FloodBotK2> Simone89: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<keepitsimple> Simone89: please use the paste service suggested and post the output of the following command: sudo lshw -C network
<Simone89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/442303/
<Simone89> like that is ok?
<keepitsimple> Simone89: Yes, it's ok. Some Atheros chipsets have problem with the default module loaded into the kernel so you might check http://madwifi-project.org/
<ubuntuuser42> hiho, just upgraded to 10.04, my bootsplash doesn't seem to work, which package is it?
<keepitsimple> Simone89: I have to restart, brb
<keepitsimple> ubuntuuser42: please update your system
<ubuntuuser42> it is...
<ubuntuuser42> which package contains the boot splash in lucid lynx?
<JontheEchidna> ubuntuuser42: plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo
<ubuntuuser42> seems it simply was not installed
<ubuntuuser42> brb
<Kash-7> 53 packages just for a softphone ... linux still need to change a lot of things ..
<lyhana8> hi, is it ok to use kubuntu-ppa/experimental for desktop usage ?
<lyhana8> otherwise oh do I downgrade ? XD
<ner0x> Anyone use kdevelop?
<psychoholic_> I've been having problems with sound out of youtube and such it all just comes out as a blur but then it just stop or freezes on one word..
<thomas__> hi all
<thomas__> i have a fresh 64 bit system installed but i can't get audio to work
<thomas__> what can i do?
<Walzmyn> !audio | thomas__
<ubottu> thomas__: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<thomas__> ok, hang on
<Morbius> hi, is this a good place to ask about my confusion with the export command in Kubuntu?
<DarthFrog> Morbius: Probably better than most.
<DarthFrog> Tho' answers may not be forthcoming quickly.
<rich>  hello, i have a weired problem concerning openoffice in linux. i used openoffice in ubuntu for a long time, but now i switched to KDE and some macros stopped working on my maschine. It is complaining about  runtime error 35. can somebody help me?
<markus_> Morbius: This is a general linux question I think.
<sleepwlker> Hello Kubuntu community
<arcade> Hmf.  alt+f2 to launch stuff has really, really deteriorated in kubuntu/ubuntu.  while great in 8.04 and previous, 9.10 and 10.04 sucks.
<sleepwlker> What does Alt-F2 do exactly?
<sleepwlker> (This is my first time using Linux)
<Torch> sleepwlker: in kde it's the default shortcut to open krunner.
<Torch> sleepwlker: and krunner lets you do lost of stuff, among other thins run commands directly
<sleepwlker> Ah
<sleepwlker> Sweet
<sleepwlker> I'
<sleepwlker> I'm working on learning all this Linux stuff
<sleepwlker> There is a slight bit of a learning curve after having used windows all my life
<sleepwlker> Quick question
<sleepwlker> what is the easiest/best way to add to the "favorites" list
<sleepwlker> in KDE
<Torch> sleepwlker: in the menu? right click the entry and "add to favorites"
<sleepwlker> Hmm
<sleepwlker> What if it's something like
<sleepwlker> firefox.sh
<sleepwlker> that isn't in the menu, but rather in a seperate folder
<Torch> sleepwlker: you need to make a menu entry for it first.
<Torch> sleepwlker: right click on the menu button and select "menu editor"
<Torch> sleepwlker: also, firefox should be in the menu if you installed it from regular packages.
<Torch> sleepwlker: if you installed a tarball for firefox, think again if that is really a wise choice
<sleepwlker> So if I installed it froma regular package
<sleepwlker> it would make it's own menu entry?
<Torch> sleepwlker: the package would do that, yes
<sleepwlker> Ok
<sleepwlker> Now where do I find packages?
<Torch> sleepwlker: inegration is one of the reasons packages exist
<tsimpson> install it with the package manager
<tsimpson> KMenu -> System -> KPackageKit
<Sonsee> Hi all. I have kubuntu 10.04 and glassified theme on kde4.4.3. Now a have set in windows behavior "group similiar windows" so if open two terminals then it looks like two tabs in browser. Two question - can I in the same way group the titles on the panel bellow and when I do switch the window like a tab (not on panel) both tabs are locked up until I minimize and mazimize. Can anyone help?
<sleepwlker> Are there packages for pretty much everything
<Torch> sleepwlker: yes.
<sleepwlker> Ok, thats a useful tidbit to know then xD
<Torch> sleepwlker: as a normal user, there should never be a reason to install anything from any other source
<sleepwlker> Ok
<Sonsee> no one? :/
<sleepwlker> I searched firefox in the KPackageKit
<sleepwlker> and I got like 2343243242343 results
<Torch> sleepwlker: if you're brave enough you can use the shell (many find that easier, i am among those).
<Torch> sleepwlker: sudo apt-get install firefox will do what you want.
<sleepwlker> Yeah, this seems 100x easier lol
<sleepwlker> So would a shell command such as
<sleepwlker> sudo apt-get install Netbeans work? xD
<Torch> sleepwlker: apt-cache search <whatever> will tell you what you can install
<Torch> sleepwlker: there are tutorials en masse. google will guide your way.
<Morbius> so not a kubuntu problem, but while I'm here... would a virtual machine have a different router_network for ipx_route than the machine it is running on?
<sleepwlker> Hmm
<sleepwlker> I'm definitely gonna miss MS VisualStudio
<sleepwlker> :S
<sleepwlker> Any of you guys ever used Linux for internet connection sharing(like on Windows)
<sleepwlker> Just installed Netbeans :D
<tsimpson> !ics | sleepwlker
<ubottu> sleepwlker: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<sleepwlker> Mmk
<sleepwlker> Would it work if I was sharing the connection from my Linux machine to a Microsoft Machine(My Xbox 360)
<tsimpson> it will work with any machine, windows, linux, mac, nintendo, ...
<sleepwlker> Ok
<tsimpson> well, any machine as long as it has networking capabilities
<sleepwlker> Cause I need my internet from my computer for my 360 otherwise my 360 can't get internets
<wil_> hey
<sleepwlker> Hello
<wil_> Pretty much a newb, so please be patient. Has anyone used kubuntu as a caching proxy server?
<daedaluz> what package to install to make GTK apps to show Dolphin in "open file" dialogues?
<moetunes> !squid | wil_
<ubottu> wil_: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<wil_> Thanks a lot ubottu! I will start there.
<SpaceMan> I'm trying to list the contents of a 3.6 GB tar.gz file, I've entered in the console  tar -t stuff.tar.gz  but nothing has happened after 30 minutes how long does tar/gzip take to decompress an archive?
<n8w> anyone usin s2disk for hibernation/suspend to ram?
<wil_> ubottu: Just to be sure, I will have to install apache2 also?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<moetunes> SpaceMan: you need the   f   option to name the file - so   tar -tf stuff.tar.gz
<wil_> duh
<SpaceMan> moetunes: I now have a very long list of the contents
<SpaceMan> moetunes: thank you
<BluesKaj> SpaceMan, 3.6G is pretty large compressed file
<SpaceMan> it's not as large as sruff_2 which is 9.4GB :(
<Tecumseh> could someone help me with kickoff? I can't get new programs listed in it, running a fresh install of lucid amd64
<daedaluz> any ideas how to get GTK programs to use Dolphin in file dialogues? openSUSE did it by default so never looked into configs there
<BluesKaj> Tecumseh,   pls explain 'can't get new programs '
<Tecumseh> I have installed kdegames and it doesn't appear in kickoff
<Tecumseh> I've tried to manually add a shortcut with the menueditor and that also doesn't appear
<daedaluz> Tecumseh: kdegames is a package of games
<daniel> hi, i have a problem with the videos, when i got others process behind the video looks like with lag
<Tecumseh> daedaluz: that I know, it would be nice if I could also have the starters to play the games
<daedaluz> ok, dunno then
<solovoy> hi, i have a problem with the videos, when i got others process behind the video looks like with lag
<delight> i got different kubuntu lucid boxes where the network stopped working ... only on some ... pretty occassional ... usual after a standby or a crash
<delight> and its not comming back
<delight> is this error known to somebody
<delight> ?
<Tecumseh> BluesKaj: do you have any clue?
<BluesKaj> Tecumseh, try  kdegames in the run command/krunner , alt+f2
<Tecumseh> BluesKaj: does nothing, also not with the seperate games that are in the kdegames metapackage. From konsole I can start them with bash completion though
<BluesKaj> Tecumseh, well at least you can launch them from the terminal...strange , lemme install them and see what happens here
<Tecumseh> tried installing kdegames on a different machine and there is shows up, so it's not in the package
<Tecumseh> kickoff itself is broken somehow here, just don't know how to fix it
<zus> hi
<solovoy> I have a problem with the video, when I'm playing one and there is some process running behind the video tends to lag
<BluesKaj> Tecumseh, right click on the kmenu /menu editor , try to configure the games there
<BluesKaj> ok, bbl ... bbq time here ...gotta get myself in gear
<n8w> how do i run /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches as a nonroot?
<Tecumseh> Added menuitems are not saved either
<Tecumseh> Can someone help me with a broken kickoff menu? New programs are not added and also manually added programs (added with the menu editor) are not saved.
<Tecumseh> Can someone help me with a broken kickoff menu? New programs are not added and also manually added programs (added with the menu editor) are not saved. Tried renaming kickoffrc configfile but that also didn't work
<n8w> how do i run /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches as a nonroot?
<n8w> just with sudo
<draik> Anyone here know about streaming from VLC (on home server) to PS3 on same network?
<nerdy_kid> if i removed kubuntu-default-settings would i get a vanilla kde install?  thus removing a lot of kubuntu bugs?
<Mehrab> hi, I was working with kde network manager without any problem since 10.04, but today for some reasons I made a connection with pppoeconf, from that time I can't connect through kde network manager, it doesn't give any respond
<Razion> Anyone know how to deal with Pulseaudio not letting multiple applications use sound at the same time?
<nerdy_kid> Mehrab killall knetworkmanager && knetworkmanager ?
<nerdy_kid> Razion paususpender i think...or maybe its pasuspender
<Razion> nerdy_kid: No luck.
<Razion> nerdy_kid: Other ideas?
<Mehrab_> nerdy_kid: nope, didn't work, knetwork manager gives no respond at all
<nerdy_kid> Mehrab killall -s KILL knetworkmanager
<nerdy_kid> Razion well...you could just temporaraly disable pulseaudio: sudo chmod -x /usr/bin/pulseaudio
<nerdy_kid> Razion then killall pulseaudio
<nerdy_kid> Razion sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/pulseaudio && pulseaudio will reenable it btw
<Razion> nerdy_kid: Still locking to one app.
<Razion> nerdy_kid: Locking to Firefox at the moment, but it's generally whatever I turn on first when I boot my system.
<Razion> nerdy_kid: I've had it stuck on Amarok, Games, etc...
<nerdy_kid> Razion well disable pulseaudio and log out/back in, just to get pulse out of the way.
<Razion> Once it's disabled, it should stay off until I manually turn it back on, Yes?
<Razion> Relogging...
<Mehrab> nerdy_kid: the command kills KNM, but again when I activate it, it wouldn't connect
<nerdy_kid> Mehrab reboot?
<Mehrab> nerdy_kid: does removing pppoeconf package make any problem, and would it be helpful?
<Mehrab> nerdy_kid: should I reboot after killing it?
<nerdy_kid> Mehrab idk, if it just suddenly stopped working then maybe something interal froze, so just reboot the whole system and see if it still happens
<nerdy_kid> Razion yeah once its disabled it cant run, that command removes executing privileges from the pulseaudio binary :D
<Razion> nerdy_kid: Locked to Amarok this time. First thing I started.
<Razion> Also, I find it odd that I can still open pavucontrol with PA disabled.
<nerdy_kid> Razion nothing else works?  speaker-test from terminal doesnt work?
<nerdy_kid> Razion if you open the pulse volume control it should say "connection refused"
<Mehrab> nerdy_kid: no, I couldn't run KDE desktop so made a pppoeconf connection in console mode, and after that it's like this, and I rebooted many times since then
<Razion> nerdy_kid: It "should". It doesn't. Also, sound test from system settings can run while another app has it locked.
<Razion> nerdy_kid: Odd, that the sound test can get through it when nothing else can.
<Mehrab> nerdy_kid: and now I,m connected with pppoeconf connection, I think I should get rid of that somehow
<nerdy_kid> Razion what about another Phonon app?  such as dragon player?
<Razion> nerdy_kid: Freakin' odd. Dragon player can run while Amarok is.
<nerdy_kid> Razion aha, so we have a phonon issue... what device is set to play under multimedia settings?
<Razion> My Plantronics USB headset.
<Razion> Er. Well. It's at the top of the "preferred" list, anyways.
<david_> hi
<nerdy_kid> drat i have to go, Mehrab sorry i really dont know anything more :-|  Razion i would mess with the devices in the multimedia settings.  Somehow phonon is screwed up....
<Razion> nerdy_kid: Alright. Thanks for the help. Take care.
<nerdy_kid> hope i helped you a little :)
<nerdy_kid> Razion good luck :)
<adilalpman> hi all
<Razion> Anyone know how to kill the process for firefox?
<adilalpman> hımmm
<adilalpman> may be u can use
<stefan___> killall firefox
<Razion> Tried it.
<adilalpman> ps aux | grep firefox
<adilalpman> then copy process id and it might be 4 digit
<Mehrab> sorry to repeat:  I can't connect through knetworkmanager since I made connection with console (pppoeconf) what should I do to make KNM work?
<adilalpman> then killall -9 processid
<adilalpman> Razion
<Razion> All three PSID's it shows up under report "xxxx: no process found" when killing.
<adilalpman> so
<adilalpman>  ucan use wrong id
<Razion> What?
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  so i just installed google chrome browser on my systemm..  but there is one thing I am missing:  the gecko media plugin does not work..  i have isntalled it already and in firefow it works without a flaw.. so any idea, what could be the problem? i googled around and it seems that under "normal" circumstances it should work automatically..  why not on my system (I use kubuntu 10.04)
<adilalpman> u used
<adilalpman> wrong id
<adilalpman> possibly
<daedaluz> goddamit, Kubuntu. I've tried editing Gnome default file manager and inserting some random stuff into about:config, no help. I just can't get Firefox/GIMP to use Dolphin as file manager
<adilalpman> i like dolphin
<adilalpman> :)
<daedaluz> yes, everybody does. any ideas?
<howlymowly> works automatically on my system..
<daedaluz> kubuntu 10.04 here, installed with kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu
<howlymowly> maybe you're missing some extensions?
<howlymowly> i mean...  some debian packages which itnergrate firefox into kde
<howlymowly> ?
<daedaluz> I was thinking that too..
<howlymowly> daedaluz: did you install ubuntu firefox extensions?
<jaime> hi, on a fresh 10.4 with an nv6800 i get an ugly 800x600x8 or so kubuntu loading screen (the blue one before kdm). i want proper 1280 like the livecd did. i tried GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX to no avail. did i not try hard enough or am i doing it wrong?
<howlymowly> hmm. sorry daedaluz i have no idea  how it works on my system
<daedaluz> howlymowly: tried to check synaptic for extensions, didn't spot anything suitable
<howlymowly> yeah, i just did that, too..  didn't see anything...
<howlymowly> seems like it just works out of the box on my kubuntu
<howlymowly> ...
<daedaluz> you installed from CD?
 * daedaluz thinks google should have had created Chromium in Qt
<kolo_> kdfjghiaopIHOPE
<kolo1> helo
<kolo_> dobry den
<Torch> daedaluz: they should have started out with Qt right from day one. but they only had cheap windows coders that knew nothing else but windows api...
<kolo1> ahoj
<daedaluz> whoops my ketai overcharged.. any inputs regarding dolphin+firefox integration meanwhile?
<adilalpman> hi all
<adilalpman> i have still problem with my creative sb-5.1-vx soundcard i cant resolve it never
<adilalpman> :S
<adilalpman> i have sent post all mailists
<adilalpman> all forums about ubuntu and kubuntu
<adilalpman> but nobody can help me
<adilalpman> :S
<howlymowly> alright guys
<daedaluz> wat problem
<howlymowly> i got the solution for mediaplayer plugin not working in chrome:  just deinstall mozplugger
<howlymowly> it interferes with it..
<adilalpman> daedaluz: did u ask to me?
<daedaluz> yea
<adilalpman> k bro
<adilalpman> 1 min pls
<adilalpman> i will describe
<adilalpman> i am searching the post
<adilalpman> that i sent to mailists
<daedaluz> if you have any relevant pastebin already please provide
<adilalpman> dead
<adilalpman> can i use ur im
<daedaluz> no
<adilalpman> ok
<adilalpman> so
<adilalpman> pls look here if possible
<adilalpman> http://pastebin.com/TnyyXuvu
<adilalpman> my old post about it is here bro
<Torch> adilalpman: please do not use new lines as interpuction. write all you want to say on one line if possible.
<Torch> adilalpman: easier to read for all others.
<adilalpman> ok
<adilalpman> sorry :S
<daedaluz> adilalpman: settings > system settings > multimedia, you'll see which sound system you use there
<daedaluz> adilalpman: also, devices
<adilalpman> dead
<adilalpman> i use default sound system that kubuntu 10.04 provide me
<daedaluz> Xine?
<adilalpman> yah
<adilalpman> and kmix and alsa i think
<daedaluz> what device is set on default?
<adilalpman> i am at home and my pc at the office i must check it tomorrow bro
<adilalpman> :S
<daedaluz> k, sounds like you have something like spdif or digital audio set as default device
<adilalpman> but if dont remember wrong it was see as creative audigy
<daedaluz> pay attention there, even though it says audigy it may also say something like spdif or digital instead of analog there
<adilalpman> ok dead, if u will be in here tomorrow and if u let me we can chck it tomorrow better
<daedaluz> working evening shift tomorrow
<adilalpman> omg :(
<adilalpman> so may be on day later
<adilalpman> :S
<adilalpman> one day later
<daedaluz> yea
<adilalpman> ok
<adilalpman> soo
<adilalpman> see u one ay later
<adilalpman> :)
<adilalpman> thnx from now on
<daedaluz> make sure you're on that computer tho
<adilalpman> ok bro
<adilalpman> thnx
<SkEmO> where can i check what the error codes mean?
<daedaluz> google
<SkEmO> D:
<SkEmO> damn it
<SkEmO> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Karmic (9.10) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<epimeth> anybody home?
<epimeth> I'd appreciate some help with compiling wine myself...
<WindPower> I can help with that I suppose
<epimeth> WindPower: great, thanks
<epimeth> I'm following the instructions on http://www.thehelper.net/forums/showthread.php?t=147567 , which is copied exactly on winehq's starcraft howto
<epimeth> however, once I finish Starcraft dies at the same place it says that the patch is supposed to fix
<epimeth> so I'm thinking that it isn't installing correctly?
<WindPower> Did you remove the wine package beforehand if you had it installed?
<epimeth> I did also apt-get remove wine
<epimeth> but neglected to check that wine indeed was removed...
<epimeth> should I attempt that again?
<WindPower> Remove wine, then sudo make install again
<epimeth> http://www.thehelper.net/forums/showthread.php?t=147567
<epimeth> erm
<epimeth> Package wine is not installed, so not removed
<FloodBotK2> epimeth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WindPower> Well then the problem isn't there
<epimeth> silly floodbot, that was an accident :-p
<WindPower> Try wine --version to see if that's indeed the one you just downloaded and compiled
<epimeth> wine-1.2-rc2
<WindPower> Yeah that does sound like the latest
<WindPower> What did the patch command say?
<SkEmO> Why!!? why it wont upgrade/update!?
<epimeth> WindPower: heh... konsole doesn't scroll that far, but I got the impression it was successful
<WindPower> What's wrong SkEmO
<WindPower> Well, try it again, it should tell you if the patch has already been applied
<WindPower> And if it does then say no
<SkEmO> WindPower my distro wont upgrade to lucid :(
<WindPower> I can't help you with that sadly SkEmO, because I too never got an upgrade to work so I always install from scratch now
<SkEmO> it wont show in adept and on terminal i tried sudo apt-get dist-update
<SkEmO> and i got an error msg
<SkEmO> oh
<SkEmO> :/
<epimeth> http://pastebin.org/296478
<WindPower> It's not that much of a pain really, compared to all the fixes you have to do after an upgrade if it even works
<WindPower> Yeah epimeth so patching did succeed, so I guess that patch simply doesn't work anymore
<WindPower> You should contact the guy who wrote the patch
<epimeth> SkEmO... you aren't supposed to upgrade that way... give me a second I'll see if I can find the command
<WindPower> Or ask in #winehq
<WindPower> Because it doesn't look like a compiling problem to me
<epimeth> WindPower: I'm there... some guy who seemed to be knowledgable was going to help me but I had to go and now he's gone and nobody else seems to be in....
<WindPower> Aw
<epimeth> WindPower: he also said that its working for him, so I'm at a loss :-(
<SkEmO> epimeth well if i go to add and remove software, i see the distro update but, it gives me "distribution upgrade process exited with code 127·
<WindPower> Well, Starcraft II is a nerdy game, so you can expect it to be working with the patches included in the next release
<epimeth> SkEmO: try "update-manager -d"
<SkEmO> where? command line?
<WindPower> You know, just like they get Left 4 Dead 2 working a few days after its windows release yet leave other games rot because they don't play them, hehehe
<WindPower> Yes SkEmO
<epimeth> WindPower: amen, but by then it'll probably be out of Beta... And anyway, I wanna play now </whine>
<SkEmO> it does nothing
<SkEmO> the command line just sits there
<epimeth> SkEmO: no quotes... ?
<SkEmO> no quotes
<SkEmO> does it need the quotes?
<WindPower> No it doesn't
<WindPower> Actually update-manager is not in kubuntu by default
<WindPower> I think it's because it's the Gnome update thing
<SkEmO> hmm
<SkEmO> ok what does it mean i need to fork?
<WindPower> Maybe this thread might help: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3108676.0
<espsf> whats linux releases are free? or are good to work on networks, easy an light??
<epimeth> SkEmO: you should try installing update-manager-core and then running what I said earlier
#kubuntu 2010-06-01
<SkEmO> how do i identify as root in the root folder?
<SkEmO> or better, how do i edit a file as root?
<n8w> anyone usin s2disk for hibernation?
<Tm_T> !sudo | SkEmO
<ubottu> SkEmO: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<schwarz22> I can't get my computer to recognize my printer. It suddenly stopped recognizing the printer a week ago. I have 10.04, and the printer was being recognized after I reinstalled with the latest version of kubuntu. My husband, who also has the new version, has no printer recognition problems, so it seems to be an isolated problem.
<schwarz22> I am very new to the Linux scene, so I am unfamiliar with technical jargon.
<BluesKaj> schwarz22, which printer?
<schwarz22> I have a Canon i560
<schwarz22> It's about 6 years old
<BluesKaj> schwarz22, does  the printer show up in system settings/printer configuration ?
<schwarz22> No, it lists two options: 1) print to postscript and 2) print to pdf
<schwarz22> My previous troubleshooting options included unplugging the printer, and then plugging it back in, and closing and reopening okular.
<jinny> I need a new computer fast... I'm thinking about getting a laptop, but I have never had a laptop... can I plug in my external LCD monitor and get a 3D-accelerated dual-head desktop with all laptops? ATI? nVidia? Because I don't want to be restricted to a tiny laptop screen all the time
<BluesKaj> schwarz22, according to some quick research , the BJC7000 linux driver works with cups and your i560 printer.
<schwarz22> Can you tell me which package that driver comes in? And if not, can you tell me how to install that driver?
<SkEmO> ok crazy question, to update from a cd, i need to get the alternate cd or the desktop cd/netbook cd are fine?
<Torch> SkEmO: desktop is ok
<SkEmO> oh phew
<BluesKaj> schwarz22, unfortunately i haven't been able to find the linux driver yet, but I'm still researching
<schwarz22> Okay.
<BluesKaj> schwarz22, could you run this in the konsole and post the output pls, bjfilterpixus560i
<schwarz22> command not found
<schwarz22> I found a deb file on openprinting.org
<schwarz22> Trying to install it per their instructions
<schwarz22> Got the driver now, just so you stop looking... thanks for the help.
<BluesKaj> schwarz22, does it work ?
<schwarz22> yeah, working ok
<schwarz22> got the bjc-7000 driver as part of the gutenprint lsb package from openprinting.org
<john__> Hey all, how do you enter single user mode on 10.04
<john__> it used to be that you could hit escape in grub, and then select it, but that doesn't seem to work anymore.
<BluesKaj> schwarz22, good stuff :)
<OxDeadC0de> for some reason in 9.10 on another laptop the default user isn't being allowed to list wirelesss networks or connect to them (but I can get it to list them with sudo iwlist wlan0 scan)
<OxDeadC0de> could there be some permission issues going on? ath5k problems?
<schwarz22> Thanks. :)
<okapi14> hi all, anyone use kita2 here? I have the following error "Kita2 needs ja_JP.UTF-8 locale." anyone know how to fix it?
<BluesKaj> OxDeadC0de, you can configure it in system settings/advanced/login manager/users
<BluesKaj> oop0s
<BluesKaj> oops sorry
<BluesKaj> OxDeadC0de, ignore my post...wrong person
<zus> i dont remeber if ive asked but is there a bittornado channel?
<zus> and there is, nvm. thanks
<zus> i must cant spell right:)
<samer> hi
<SkEmO> nooooooo
<SkEmO> it failed!! damn it
<BluesKaj> zus, deluge is an excellent torrent client and there's always ktorrent too.
<zus> BluesKaj,  i use ktorrent before i like it alot, but the site wont use ktorrent, and  in thier faq foe linux user says bittornado,...
<BluesKaj> zus, which site
<BluesKaj> ?
<zus> just dont know how to make a torrent to upload
<zus> BluesKaj,  i read/reading the faqs i cant firgure it out.
<BluesKaj> best to check the forums for linux torrent clients , to keep things legal here
<zus> yep =)
<Barridus> virtuoso is taking up a ton of resources for no apparent reason, what's it for
<Mattxf86> ok, so i have a problem
<Mattxf86> If I'm not using my live disk, I can't get grub to find my OS. I installed it on a sd card, but found out that sd's aren't bootable on my system.
<Mattxf86> anyone on here?
<Mattxf86> luis, can i get some help
<Mattxf86> or anyone
<Mattxf86> comeon
<Mattxf86> can i get some help
<Mattxf86> GOODNESS
<Razion> Anyone have experience dealing with multiple applications not being able to use sound at the same time?
<Mattxf86> Im not sure theres anyone on here to help, no one seems to respond Razion
<Razion> Mattxf86 This channel is quieter than #ubuntu. But people are here. You need to be patient.
<Mattxf86> alright
<Razion> What're you having issues with, anyways?
<Razion> Anyone have experience dealing with multiple applications not being able to use sound at the same time?
<obin> does anyone know why i couldn't get wine doors to load on kde
<obin> hello does any one know how to world of warcraft working in wine herw
<zus> anyone know how i can update ktorrent? or at least get the 4.0 version
<obin> i don't think any one is in here that can help i think you can run it in normal updates i belevie
<zus> yeah in the normal updates nothing is comming up for me yet
<zus> obin,  does this help you for WoW?  http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4031
<zus> obin,  http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14154 or that
<tecjnology> anyone here have trouble with knetworkmanager? mine acts up on the regular
<darkdelusions> tecjnology: like what kinda of issues
<tecjnology> it gets stuck on the screen at times, sometimes its only partly visible. it also breaks out into the task manager so its like a running program but you cant close it
<darkdelusions> that issue I have no had
<tecjnology> its constant on mine
<darkdelusions> have not even
<tecjnology> when its partly visible i have to resize it to get it all back =]
<tecjnology> is there a way to use another network manager?
<darkdelusions> Someone suggested another network manager to me a while back (and I am running it i am trying to remember the name of it
<darkdelusions> sudo apt-get install plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<darkdelusions> sorry
<darkdelusions> took me a minute to find it
<darkdelusions> its the one I use and it 10x better then knetworkmanager
<darkdelusions> or whatever the default is called
<tecjnology> i'll give it a shot, thanks!
<StrongOrder> Hello people! I am new to KDE, and I wonder how to make remote ssh logins integrate with kwallet? On Gnome, when I ssh into a server where I put my public key, I get asked for a password (GUI) and it remembers that for a period of time. How to do that under KDE with wallet?
<zus> would some one walk me through compiling ktorrent 4.0 please? the cli isnt really a strong point and im not quite getting thehelp.ubuntu.com.community/compilingsoftware
<tecjnology> darkdelusions: quite nice man, thanks for your help
<darkdelusions> tecjnology: np it much better then default
<zus> so if ktorrent is already installed and i have to compile and make ktorrent 4.0... when i build a common directory where ill be building the package in how/will it interfere with the previous ktorrent?
<SkEmO> oh well
<SkEmO> my laptop died after updating packages in lucid
<SkEmO> D:
<zus> oh no!
<SkEmO> yep
<SkEmO> im actually not kidding
<zus> shouldn't be a big problem though? right?
<zus> re-do the updates then?
<SkEmO> i cant
<SkEmO> it wont start
<SkEmO> all i get is a shell with no root
<zus> what about the live disc?
<SkEmO> maybe
<SkEmO> im gonna try
<SkEmO> although i can get GRUB menu
<zus> im waiting on some help in compiling software
<SkEmO> oh
<zus> i have to make a directory in  /usr/local/src but i dont know what that is or really what im doing...im just poking around till i think i might know what im doing
<jussi> So my kmail has decided to separate itself from kontact. How do I get it back integrated?
<ita> hi all, I have a problem with enabling desktop effects. It is disabled every time I login my system. I have ati card and I've install the proprietary ati driver.
<skamster> hello all.. does someone know which splash-engine kubuntu uses? it doesn't seems to be usplash, like it's written yet.. (there are no configs and also the update-alternatives for uspash doesn't work).. i just want to change the picture and the resolution..
<sksriharsha> hi !!!
<basajaun> hi can somebody tell me what the heading from phonon rc is once opened I have wiped it clean unfortunately with heading as well please?
<sksriharsha> got a problem regarding video display in dragon player while playing video files ...
<basajaun> its in /.kde/share/config can someone have a look
<sksriharsha> actually , i have no video output in dragon player except that the audio works fine ..any idea regardin this ??
<sksriharsha> @basajaun : I think its related to hardware i.e audio right ??
<basajaun> please look at your own file in kate and tell me what the heading between brackets at the top of the file says
<basajaun> it open in kate in normal user
<sksriharsha> [AudioDevice_HDA Intel, AD198x Digital\nIEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output_playback]
<basajaun> ok so its probably adio device thanks
<sksriharsha> guys . help me out .. no video output in dragon player :(
<sksriharsha> yep .. welcome buddy :)
<sksriharsha> can somebody tell me .. regarding no video n audio i dragon player :( while playing avi files ...
<sksriharsha> help required ......... some1 please respond ..
<sksriharsha> no video in any player :(]
<sksriharsha> hello !!! somebody please help me .. no video output while playing video files in dragon player ...
<avihay> sksriharsha: try to use another player first, it might just be the dragon
<sksriharsha> same with other players too .. :(
<sksriharsha> tried mplayer too ..
<avihay> mplayer and vlc?
<sksriharsha> with mplayer its not working .. i think its related to video driver .. :(
<sksriharsha> didn't try vlc though .. since my internet is usable for browsing only .. i can't download too much :(
<avihay> is it a specific video thats not working?
<sksriharsha> not a single video is working .. tried avi , mkv .. etc ..
<sksriharsha> installed all codecs too .
<sksriharsha> any idea ??
<sksriharsha> i tried kaffeine too .. audio is thr but no video :(
<sksriharsha> any idea guys ??
<avihay> well, I know that there were some issues with video and compositing
<sksriharsha> i tried playing video files with out compositing ..
<sksriharsha> still no luck :(
<sksriharsha> just now tried .. kaffeine without composting ... video was blacked out :( but sound is thr
<sksriharsha> hey .. without compositing kaffeine worked fine with video driver:xshm .. but didn't work with compositing :(
<SkEmO> yay!! i manage to go livecd on lappy!
<SkEmO> instlling now
<SkEmO> 7.10 ¬¬
<SkEmO> xD
<FloodBotK2> SkEmO: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zus> sweet!
<SkEmO> lawl FloodBotK2
<zus> though im still waiting HAHA
<SkEmO> zus hows your ktorrent going?
<SkEmO> oh crap
<zus> SkEmO,  poop!
<SkEmO> xD
<SkEmO> what was that again?
<SkEmO> how to compole ktorrent 4?
<SkEmO> compile*
<zus> might be people are all drunk from the weekend no biggie lol!
<zus> yeah
<zus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<SkEmO> omg ppl get drunk on the weekends?! blasphemy!
<SkEmO> ohnoes!!
<zus> im at the make a directory in usr/local/src but i dont know what im doing
<SkEmO> cd stopped!!
<SkEmO> damn it!!
<SkEmO> hmm
<zus> well,...its been an alright memorial weekend for me so far
<SkEmO> i forgot about memorial day >.>
<SkEmO> i missed the sales
<e_t_> zus: the command to create a directory is mkdir.
<zus> e_t_,  i've never been that comforable with the cli...plus am i creating a directory for ktorrent 4? then where is the previous version installed?
<zus> SkEmO,  i did not go anywhere myself...only to a family get together really
<e_t_> zus: are you compiling ktorrent from source?
<zus> e_t_,  yes trying to, :)
<zus> As of version 4.0rc1 you first need to compile and install libktorrent before you do ktorrent
<e_t_> zus: Have you downloaded the tar.bz2 files from the website yet?
<zus> i've downloaded the ktorrent-4.0.0.tar.bz2 and libktorrent-1.0..0.tarbz2....
<e_t_> Where?
<zus> theyre in my download folder
<e_t_> OK. Let's make a special build directory in your home. At the same time, let's get you more used to the command line. It's really not scary.
<zus> thanks,.. been at this (off and on all day) sorta...
<e_t_> Open a terminal window and type "mkdir ~/build"
<zus> ok
<e_t_> Now type this: "mv ~/Downloads/libktorrent-1.0.0.tar.bz2 ~/build/"
<e_t_> That will move the tarball into the build directory.
<e_t_> Do the same, but with "ktorrent-4.0.0.tar.bz2" instead of libktorrent.
<zus> no such file in directory ?!?!
<e_t_> Hmm. OK. Well do this part graphically. Open your downloads folder in Dolphin (or Konqueror) and try to find the two files visually. Then copy and paste them into build
<zus> both files copied...
<e_t_> OK. Back to the terminal. Change directories with "cd ~/build"
<zus> ~/build$_  is what i got correct?
<e_t_> Yes.
<e_t_> Now give the command "tar -xjvf libktorrent-1.0.0.tar.bz2" This will uncompress the file into something you can use. Do the same for the other file.
<zus> is this the same as https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo   i was up to "sudo chown yourusername....." part
<zus> ok
<e_t_> You don't have to do the chown thing because this is inside your home directory. You already own it!
<zus> alright, both files are done
<e_t_> Well do libktorrent first: "cd libktor" Then, before pressing Enter, press Tab. That should complete the directory name for you.
<zus> ok
<zus> this does seem easy enough but i'd never had known..
<e_t_> Well make a build directory here, then change into it: "mkdir build && cd build"
<SkEmO> damn it!!!
<SkEmO> mountall doesent work!
<zus> ok
<Mehrab> Hi, I used to connect my pppoe connection through knetworkmanager, but for some reasons I made a connection through pppoeconf in console, after that I cannot connect with KNM, and it says Unmanaged, and no more respond
<e_t_> zus: Now, we probably need to install some software, because KDE stuff has particular dependencies. Install the kde-devel meta-package with "sudo apt-get install kde-devel". This will take some time to download and install, depending on your connection. After this, I think you will be able to follow the instructions on the ktorrent website.
<hrw> hi
<SkEmO> hi
<hrw> how stable is kde 4.4.80 in maverick?
<e_t_> Mehrab: What are the contents of /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state ?
<zus> e_t_,  do i do it the same directory we last built?
<Mehrab> e_t_ : here http://pastebin.com/ti1n5aLt
<e_t_> zus: It doesn't matter where you call apt-get from. It doesn't actually install things where you are, it always installs things to where they need to be.
<e_t_> Mehrab: Is NetworkManager running? (ps -eaf|grep network)
<wedo> hello
<wedo> how can i identify the default runlevel
<e_t_> wedo: The default runlevel for Debian-derived systems (like Ubuntu) is 2. This is different from other Linuxes like RedHat/Fedora, whose default runlevel is 5.
<Mehrab> e_t_ : It's working, I think.   http://pastebin.com/3uGW2UCz
<wedo> e_t_: when I check the runlevel it gives me "unknown"
<wedo> how can I force it to boot on runlevel 2
<e_t_> Mehrab: Oops! Capital N (ps -eaf|grep Network)
<e_t_> wedo: Where are you checking the runlevel?
<wedo> in the konsole
<e_t_> wedo: What command?
<wedo> e_t_: i used command : runlevel
<Mehrab> e_t_ : http://pastebin.com/9843Z3ec
<e_t_> wedo: You have the latest Ubuntu? The same command on my system returns "N 2".
<wedo> yes I have lucid 10.4 with all updates
<wedo> e_t_: my main problem is that there are some autostart programs does not start automaticaly e.g.: Knetworkmanager & cups
<e_t_> Mehrab: I'm sorry. That's the end of what I know to do.
<SkEmO> wedo you lucky man/girl
<Mehrab> e_t_ : thanks anyway ;)
<wedo> SkEmO: what do u mean :)
<SkEmO> wedo my laptop died after all teh updates :S
<SkEmO> never reached lucid
<SkEmO> now all the filesystem on it is unmounted and i cant mount it back
<wedo> oh sorry to hear so
<SkEmO> it sucks
<e_t_> wedo: were there any errors during the update process?
<wedo> no
<wedo> it was working fine
<e_t_> wedo: I'd try an apt-get remove + apt-get install cycle on what's not working. That might reset them.
<wedo> e_t_: I did so but its same
<wedo> e_t_: I think the problems comes from the runlevel
<zus> e_t_,  its done installing the last bit ya had me do,...this is from the site...do i start from line 3? http://pastebin.com/FXQSCECA
<wedo> e_t_: I cannot shutdown or reboot my pc through the kickoff menu options, I have to use the command line
<e_t_> zus: I think you should be able to start from #5. I had you do #19 just now, so you can skip that.
<e_t_> wedo: I think the runlevel is another symptom of a deeper disease, though I don't know what.
<zus> e_t_, thank you so very much...the site makes a bit more sense as i read it and scrolled back...
<wedo> thanks e_t_
<e_t_> zus: I told you the command line wasn't scary.
<zus> oh do i uninstall the old ktorrent? or will this overwrite it? will it be a folder in my home all in my way or tucked away where the old ktortent is now...
<zus> e_t_, is lines 5 and 6 supposed to be one line?
<e_t_> zus: The last step in the compile process is "sudo make install". That will write it to system directories so that it can be used. It is a different step from just "make". Usually, compiled software will be installed to /usr/local/ instead of /usr/.
<zus> lines 5 and 6 made the cursor become >
<e_t_> Press Ctrl+C to get out of that. Be sure you get the whole line, including the .. at the end: "cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix` .." That should take a little time to complete. Then, once cmake is done, type make.
<zus> gees -- configuring incomplete, errors occured!
<zus> missinf GMP_INCLUDE_DIR GMP_LIBRARIES is the text,
<e_t_> zus: Let's try "sudo apt-get install libgmp3-dev" They do cmake again.
<zus> e_t_,  ok.. got errors again,...(missing: QCA2_LIBRARIES QCA2_INCLUDE_DIR) was there something i didnt download i should have?
<e_t_> zus: Yes. This is the un-fun part of compiling -- getting all the dependencies in order. Enter the command "aptitude search qca2" and see what comes up. You are looking for packages that end in -dev (dash dev). You can do this process for all the errors you get until you don't get any. If aptitude doesn't come up with what you need, put the error into Google. That will almost certainly tell you what to do.
<zus> and then do this for the other folder as well the ktorrent4?
<e_t_> zus: Yes.
<zus> e_t_,  thank you very much for getting me this far
<SkEmO> grrr
<e_t_> zus: Well, I've got to go for now. It's 3 in the morning and I need to sleep.
 * SkEmO takes a gun and shoots his laptop
 * SkEmO slaps LjL
<SkEmO> ;D
<zus> e_t_, i hear you its 6 am here!
<LjL> SkEmO :)
<SkEmO> 5am here!!
<LjL> SkEmO: since when do you use kubuntu?
<SkEmO> LjL buongirono principessa :D
<SkEmO> LjL since before it died on me D:
<SkEmO> it killed me laptop!!
<LjL> well your laptop probably deserved to die ;(
<SkEmO> everything is unmounted now except /dev/sda1
<SkEmO> meanie!
<zus> i hate to quit in the middle but i NEED to go as well....
<zus> SkEmO,  ya can shoot me too lol later guys
<SkEmO> lol
<SkEmO> baii zus
<SkEmO> o/
<zus> SkEmO, more like bbl  :)
<SkEmO> orly?
<SkEmO> showertiem?
<LjL> SkEmO: i checked the logs... you've upgraded to lucid but the upgrade failed and your filesystem doesn't mount?
<SkEmO> yes
<LjL> SkEmO: can you reach a root shell now?
<SkEmO> im at it
<SkEmO> but as root@(none):~#
<SkEmO> D:
<LjL> SkEmO: is this a recovery shell?
<SkEmO> yes
<LjL> SkEmO: do you have internet from it?
<SkEmO> hmm i dont know
<SkEmO> i guess so
<SkEmO> its plugged
<LjL> SkEmO: try "ping www.google.com" to check
<SkEmO> ping: unknown host www.google.com
<LjL> SkEmO: hm that's not too good. unfortunately with current Ubuntu versions, if NetworkManager doesn't start, you don't get a connection
<LjL> SkEmO: now i'm shooting in the dark here, but try "apt-get -f install" to fix any broken packages you might have, see what the output is like
<SkEmO> LjL i think this never made it to lucid, not that i think off
<LjL> eh, NetworkManager has been around for a few releases though, not just Lucid
<SkEmO> w: not using locking for read only sth
<SkEmO> E unable to write to /var/cache/apt
<SkEmO> e: package lists or status file coult not be located
<SkEmO> wait, not locvated, parsed
<LjL> SkEmO: hmm so there's still a problem with (un)mounted filesystems. what does the output of "mount | grep sd" look like?
<SkEmO> it says /dev/sda1 on /type ext 3 (rw, relatime, erros= remount
<LjL> oh, so that's mounted... but it can't find /var/cache/apt? that's not too good
<LjL> try an "ls /var" to see if the /var directory exists
<SkEmO> backups cache crash lib local lock log mail
<SkEmO> crach and lock are highlighted
<LjL> SkEmO: what about "ls /var/cache/apt" (just tell me if it gives an error or show files)
<SkEmO> archives pkgcache.bin srcpkgcache.bin
<LjL> SkEmO: anyway, would reinstalling be an option? do you have files you need to recover? because this isn't looking *too* good really
<LjL> it can probably be fixed, like everything, but it's going to be a headache
<SkEmO> well i've been trying to reinstall
<SkEmO> but the installation freeze
<SkEmO> that when the cd works >.>
<LjL> SkEmO: do you have a fast internet connection? if so, you should probably get the Minimal CD, which has a text-mode installer and downloads everything from the internet (so it doesn't have to read from the CD)
<SkEmO> i got 4mb connection now
<SkEmO> im gonna go buy cd's today
<SkEmO> i ran outta them
<LjL> SkEmO: did you burn the CD you used at the slowest possible speed? sometimes CDs that are burned too fast don't work well
<SkEmO> i did with the last one
<SkEmO> but still doesent read it
<SkEmO> i burnt it at 6x
<SkEmO> IMO its the dvd drive
<LjL> SkEmO: hmm. well, let's go on looking at your recovery shell anyway. see if you can get an internet connection... do "nano /etc/network/interfaces", and tell me if there's something saying stuff similar to "iface eth0 inet dhcp" (might not be eth0)
<SkEmO> sec, lemme get there again, i rebooted
<SkEmO> hmm
<SkEmO> wait before the grub screen there there ethernet controller working
<LjL> eh but that's just the BIOS saying that
<SkEmO> ok LjL
<SkEmO> i get a new scren
<SkEmO> and it says
<SkEmO> auto lo
<FloodBotK2> SkEmO: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SkEmO> iface lo inet loopback
<LjL> SkEmO: ok, try this:   echo "iface eth0 inet dhcp" >>/etc/network/interfaces
<LjL> (be careful, you need *two* >> signs there, otherwise you'll delete the file)
<SkEmO> oh god
<SkEmO> so lemme exit this then
<LjL> SkEmO: oh, i made you do nano... you can just add that line in nano if you prefer
<SkEmO> wait on shell LjL?
<LjL> SkEmO: just add the line     iface eth0 inet dhcp     in nano
<LjL> then ctrl+x to save and exit
<satish> firefox is too slow on kubuntu!  why is that so
<SkEmO> LjL do i need the "?
<LjL> SkEmO: no
<SkEmO> hmm
<SkEmO> i get an error writing on /etc/network/interfaces
<LjL> oh crap
<LjL> the filesystem really isn't mounted for writing then, despite what "mount" says
<LjL> SkEmO: exit nano, tell it to not save, then do "mount /dev/sda1 -o remount,rw"
<LjL> SkEmO: then tell me if "touch /test" gives you any error
<SkEmO> [668.548828] EXT FS on sda1, internal journal
<satish> can anybody tell me why firefox and dolphin are very slow and use almost 100% of cpu
<LjL> i wouldn't know satish
<satish> is there any bug?
<SkEmO> LjL nope, no errors
<LjL> SkEmO: ok, then try again this:   echo "iface eth0 inet dhcp" >>/etc/network/interfaces
<satish> should i update
<SkEmO> iface: command not found
<LjL> SkEmO: no this time type the whole thing, including echo, "" and everything
<SkEmO> oh lol ok
<SkEmO> ok
<SkEmO> done
<SkEmO> gives me no errors
<LjL> SkEmO: ok, now try "ifup eth0"
<SkEmO> fail
<LjL> :|
<LjL> fail like what
<SkEmO> ifup: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate/....
<LjL> pfff
<LjL> SkEmO: try "ifconfig eth0 up"
<SkEmO> eth0: error while getting interface flags
<SkEmO> no such destination
<SkEmO> wtf
<LjL> SkEmO: is yours an ethernet card, or wireless?
<SkEmO> ethernet
<LjL> you said plugged in so i assumed wired
<SkEmO> yep
<SkEmO> cos wifi cant be enable manually
<SkEmO> i get a weird msg
<LjL> yeah wifi is quite certainly a mess to enable from console
<LjL> i use ethernet myself so i'm not very familiar with it either
<LjL> try "ifconfig -a", see if eth0 shows up there
<SkEmO> LjL
<SkEmO> yes it shows
<SkEmO> eth0 link encap: ethernet etc etc etc
<LjL> SkEmO: eh, i don't think it's really connected, but try "ping 208.69.32.230" anyway to check (that's google's IP)
<judgen> How do i get a soundblaster pci128 to work with ubuntu?
<SkEmO> lol
<judgen> kubuntu*
<SkEmO> connect: network is unreachable
<LjL> judgen: should work by default in theory...
<SkEmO> waahh
<LjL> SkEmO: ok, nevermind the network, try once more "apt-get -f install" in case we actually managed to mount the filesystem read/write this time
<SkEmO> i did the apt-get upgrade and it works >.>
<SkEmO> its nuts!
<LjL> SkEmO: yeah, it's because we remounted the filesystem rw
<judgen> does ont show up in lspci sadly
<judgen> not*
<SkEmO> ;o
<LjL> SkEmO: i hope the filesystem is not broken though, because if it is, apt-get upgrade may mess it up even more
<SkEmO> the install works
<SkEmO> its removing a few packages and installing enw ones
<SkEmO> new*
<LjL> judgen: not even in lspci? that's weird, it should show up, even if there is no driver for it. try "sudo lshw -C sound" and see if it shows there
<LjL> SkEmO: but you said you are in the *install*? the graphical install?
<SkEmO> no i mean the apt-get -f install
<SkEmO> k, all done LjL
<LjL> SkEmO: ah right. so how many packages did it upgrade, roughly?
<SkEmO> psh like 50
<judgen> LjL that command only shows PCI (Sysfs) and SCSI
<LjL> SkEmO: ok well try "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", although i doubt it will work without an internet connection
<LjL> but if you're lucky it won't need to fetch any new packages
<SkEmO> grr
<SkEmO> ubable to fetch some archives
<SkEmO> unable*
<LjL> :|
<LjL> SkEmO: let's try the network again... do you know what your IP address is usually?
<LjL> i mean to the router
<SkEmO> yes
<satish_> does gyachi supports chat rooms
<LjL> SkEmO: do "ifconfig eth0 that-ip-address"
<LjL> SkEmO: if it gives an error, do "ifdown eth0 ; ifconfig eth0 down" and then try again
<SkEmO> [2339.203149] r8169: eth0: link up
<judgen> darn this sb128... this is futile. I broke my realtek HDA and im desperate for some tunes.
<SkEmO> no errors LjL
<SkEmO> yay! its enabled on the router!!
<SkEmO> i can see it
<satish_> hi friends can anyone tellme if does gyachi supports chat rooms
<LjL> SkEmO: oh hey, that sounds promising. try now "route add default gw the-IP-address-of-your-router"
<LjL> SkEmO: then again "ping 208.69.32.230" to see if google works
<SkEmO> lol
<SkEmO> network unreachable xD
<LjL> but why
<SkEmO> i dont know
<LjL> SkEmO: please do "cat /etc/network/interfaces" and confirm that the last line reads "iface eth0 inet dhcp", and that there's no other line with "eth0" in it
<SkEmO> ok
<SkEmO> done
<SkEmO> it works now LjL
<LjL> oh wow
<SkEmO> needed to do the route add default gw the-IP-address-of-your-router"
<SkEmO> now it pings google
<SkEmO> :D
<SkEmO> now the apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<LjL> SkEmO: now you need to add a valid DNS. do:  echo nameserver 212.245.255.2 >>/etc/resolv.conf
<LjL> (212.245.255.2 is an italian DNS server, but it should work for you too)
<LjL> SkEmO: after that yes, try apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<SkEmO> omg
<SkEmO> after the ping i lost the shell!!
<SkEmO> its just the cursos blinking
<SkEmO> damn desktop typing!!
<LjL> eh, hit ctrl+c
<SkEmO> yay
<SkEmO> it works!
<SkEmO> oh wait
<SkEmO> cant establish connection
<SkEmO> damnit!
<LjL> did you see what mirror it was trying to contact?
<LjL> like us.archive.ubuntu.com
<SkEmO> yes
<SkEmO> mx.archive.ubuntu.com
<LjL> try "ping mx.archive.ubuntu.com" then
<SkEmO> no ping
<SkEmO> unknown host
<SkEmO> wtf..
<LjL> SkEmO: does it at least resolve it? i.e. tell you that it's 91.189.92.166
<LjL> SkEmO: hmm "cat /etc/resolv.conf" and see if the nameserver i gave you is still there
<SkEmO> nope
<SkEmO> no such file or directory
<LjL> no such - what
<LjL> SkEmO: ok i have no idea why that happened, but do again:  echo nameserver 212.245.255.2 >>/etc/resolv.conf
<SkEmO> bash_ cat/etc/resolv.conf : no such dile or dir
<LjL> then try again, either the ping or the apt-get
<SkEmO> ok
<SkEmO> does "nameserver" goes like that or needst o be teplaced to telecommitalia or sth?
<SkEmO> im pinging but no ping
<LjL> SkEmO: no, it's just "nameserver"
<LjL> SkEmO: does it resolve it though?
<LjL> resolve the name
<SkEmO> nope, it doesent
<SkEmO> it just says ping: unknown host mx.archive.ubuntu-com
<SkEmO> .com*
<LjL> SkEmO: ok, maybe that server doesn't work for you for some reason... but, your router should be able to act as a DNS server, so let's try that
<LjL> SkEmO: echo nameserver the-IP-of-your-router >/etc/resolv.conf
<LjL> this time only one ">"
<SkEmO> ok
<LjL> then ping again
<SkEmO> fail
<SkEmO> same thing
<SkEmO> it just says ping: unknown host mx.archive.ubuntu.com
<Torch> LjL: default route?
<LjL> Torch: hmm?
<Torch> LjL: did you have him add a default route?
 * Torch only skimmed the backlog.
<LjL> Torch: yes
<Torch> LjL:  ah, good. ;-)
<jonah1980> hey guys, i've found there's a touchpad section in kde settings, but all options are greyed out. i want to turn the tapping off on my laptop touchpad, how can i get these settings to be enabled please??
<LjL> Torch: before that, any ping would give "network unreachable", now it seems to work with IPs
<LjL> SkEmO: try "ping 91.189.88.30", if that works, we'll try using that as a mirror (it's the IP of mx.archive.ubuntu.com)
<SkEmO> that works
<SkEmO> how do i use it as mirror?
<SkEmO> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop IP?
<LjL> SkEmO: ok try this then, be careful to type it all correctly:    sed -ibackup 's/mx.archive.ubuntu.com/91.189.88.30/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<LjL> then "sudo apt-get update"
<oxymoron> Two bugs I want to fix, Kopete doesnt login after typed Kwallet password and still asks me for password for ALL my accounts ... and then Konversation (Current using) on startup cannot connect to host, so I have to restart it every single time to connect properly xD
<LjL> eh, without the sudo
<SkEmO> after g' thers a space before the /etc/apt/sources.list?
<LjL> SkEmO: yes
<SkEmO> ok
<SkEmO> done
<oxymoron> How do I solve them?
<LjL> if "apt-get update" works, then the install should work too
<SkEmO> it does
<SkEmO> well
<SkEmO> sorta its connecting
<LjL> eh, it should take very little time to connect :|
<SkEmO> then it fails
<SkEmO> err http://seurity.ubuntu.com lalalala
<Torch> oxymoron: for konversation, try #konversation. sho, the dev, is usually there.
<LjL> SkEmO: oh right, security
<LjL> SkEmO: do "nano /etc/apt/sources.list" and comment out security and any other lines that don't have 91.189.88.30
<LjL> (comment out = add a # at the beginning)
<SkEmO> wait cos its retrying
<LjL> oxymoron: i don't have that problem with Konversation in Lucid
<oxymoron> Torch: Not sure its Konversation specific, actually I think QT or KDE but yeah I try there.
<LjL> Kopete i dunno, i don't use it
<Torch> oxymoron: with startup you mean on login
<oxymoron> LjL: I didnt use to have either, but when updating to 4.4.3 it became that way ...
<oxymoron> Torch: Yes, when startup KDE and it starts from last time.
<LjL> ah, i'm on kde 4.4.2
<oxymoron> LjL: I was as well, until Torch recomennded me to test 4.4.3 to see if Kopete would work then, but it wasnt xD
<oxymoron> Is it possible to rollback?
<Torch> oxymoron: yes, but i wouldn't recommend it.
<SkEmO> ok done
<SkEmO> some have ##
<Torch> oxymoron: KDE apps can (and regularly do) convert settings on update. those settings would break when going back.
<SkEmO> but those i didnt touched
 * oxymoron thinks theres a problem when application starts up from last session in KDE.
<SkEmO> ok file saved
<oxymoron> Torch: They usually break up settings on update as well, thats why you cant upgrade from Karmic to Lucid for instance flawless.
<LjL> SkEmO: ok, try apt-get update again
<Torch> oxymoron: actually they don't.
<oxymoron> Or some people can, but most people got settings incompability somewhere.
<SkEmO> gah! it wont connect!
<oxymoron> Torch: It does for me since 7.04
<Torch> oxymoron: make a difference between KDE and kubuntu please.
<Torch> oxymoron: kubuntu updates never work.
<LjL> SkEmO: :| what to? the IP?
<Torch> oxymoron: kde updates usually do. it's the exception there are problems.
<oxymoron> Torch: Kubuntu uses KDE ... so if KDE doesnt work, Kubuntu doesnt either :P
<SkEmO> well its still trying
<SkEmO> but i think its cos its says karmic instead of hmm whatever is 9.04
<Mamarok> SkEmO: Jaunty
<SkEmO> yes that, thanks Mamarok
<SkEmO> LjL failed to fetch files
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Btw I am curious, why isnt Maverick alpha news released on any *buntu website?
<Mamarok> oxymoron: because it's too new?
<LjL> SkEmO: did it only ever try to connect to the IP, there weren't any hostnames shown?
<Mamarok> oxymoron: it is on the relevant wiki pages for developers
<oxymoron> Mamarok: All other alphas before, even alpha 1 have been released, now its golden silence everywhere.
<Mamarok> oxymoron: it's not out yet, only a freeze has been anounced yesterday
<SkEmO> err http://91.189.88.90 karmic release.gpg could not connect to 91.189.88.30:80 (91.189.88.30)
<LjL> grr but why
<Mamarok> oxymoron: subscribe to the Ubuntu-deve-announce mailing list and you will get noticed. Mind you, we do no support for Maverick, so please don't sak in here
<LjL> if it pings, why doesn't it connect
<Mamarok> devel*
<SkEmO> w: failed to fetch http://91.189.88.30/ubuntu/dists/karmic
<Mamarok> ask*
<SkEmO> im gonna ping it again
<Mamarok> SkEmO: why not change the mirror?
<SkEmO> to what?
<LjL> Mamarok: because the mirror itself is up...
<LjL> Mamarok: his DNS isn't working, and probably something else too
<Mamarok> LjL: still, it can be out of sync
<SkEmO> ok i did the apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<SkEmO> and it says already the newest version
<SkEmO> the following packages were automaticalle installed
<oxymoron> Mamarok: I wont use Maverick this early, not so many improvements yet ... But it seems awesome with KDE 4.5, QT 4.7 and new default web browser reconq :) To shame no Akonadi yet, but hopefully they force the worker to work faster so they maybe make it until october.
<SkEmO> use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them
<Mamarok> oxymoron: just don't ask Maverick question in here, that's all I ask you
<LjL> SkEmO: eh but if the "apt-get update" isn't working, i wouldn't trust it too much about saying it's the latest version
<Mamarok> there is #ubuntu+1 for that
<SkEmO> lol indeed cos its not
<oxymoron> Mamarok: It wasnt any questions above, just assumptions
<LjL> SkEmO: see if this works, "wget http://91.189.88.45/ubuntu/dists/karmic/Release"
<SkEmO> it says connecting to ip
<LjL> but doesn't?
<SkEmO> ionno its just there
<SkEmO> fail!
<LjL> it's not working, or it'd have connected already
<SkEmO> retrying
<LjL> i don't know. i really have no idea why it would ping, but not connect
<LjL> asking somewhere else if anyone has ideas
<SkEmO> :D thanks
<SkEmO> im asking too
<SkEmO> LjL someone said "is the port open?" @,@
<SkEmO> hmm connection timed out now
<LjL> SkEmO: yeah that's the first thing they suggested to me, too, but very unlikely to be the problem. someone else has told me the routing might be incorrect, on the other hand, which sounds more like it
<LjL> SkEmO: so try "tracepath 91.189.88.45" (or if that doesn't work, "traceroute 91.189.88.45") and see if it looks like it's getting out of your local network
<SkEmO> on tracepad
<SkEmO> route fail
<SkEmO> resume pmtu 65535
<SkEmO> on t tracerout
<SkEmO> the program traceroute can eb found in the following
<SkEmO> *tracerout
<SkEmO> *tracerout-nanog
<LjL> ok, it's because traceroute is not installed
<LjL> it doesn't matter
<SkEmO> try: aptget install <selected package>
<LjL> do "route" and tell me what it says, roughly
<LjL> it should have as "default gateway" your router's address
<SkEmO> kernet ip routing table
<SkEmO> destination gateway genmask flags
<SkEmO> 192.168.1.0 * 255.255.255.0 u
<SkEmO> default ip 0.0.0.0 u
<SkEmO> ug*
<LjL> "ip" there is which ip, your router's, or your computer's?
<SkEmO> my routers
<LjL> does it have "eth0" in the last column?
<SkEmO> damn i cant see screen is too small
<SkEmO> lemme attach the tv to it
<LjL> SkEmO: do "route | more" if the screen is too small to show the whole thing
<SkEmO> get the same results
<LjL> SkEmO: so no "eth0" in the last column? the columns i have are:   Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<LjL> yours stop at Flags?
<LjL> this would be much easier if we could use a pastebin... but that needs an internet connection in the first place ;(
<|vinxs|> salve a tutti
<LjL> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<|vinxs|> ubottu va bene anche per kubuntu lì? ho un problemino
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<|vinxs|> lol
<SkEmO> hehe yea
<SkEmO> it stops at flags
<|vinxs|> :)
<LjL> |vinxs|: sì, è supportata anche Kubuntu su #ubuntu-it
<|vinxs|> thanks LjL
<LjL> you're welcome
<LjL> SkEmO: does "ifconfig" (without -a this time) show eth0?
<SkEmO> yes, it does
<LjL> SkEmO: is an IP address shown?
<SkEmO> inet addr and bcast
<SkEmO> *sigh*
<LjL> SkEmO: i'm waiting for someone to answer me, they probably know better about these routing issues
<SkEmO> :) ok
<oxymoron> Torch: May you ask things about Rekonq in here? Its in official sources?
<Torch> oxymoron: i don't know, i'm a KDE guy, not a kubuntu guy ;-)
<LjL> oxymoron: you can ask here, sure
<LjL> not that i could answer them or that anyone else seems to be around, but you can ask :P
<Torch> oxymoron: i think there's #rekonq. dunno how frequented that channel is though.
<oxymoron> I wonder, the adress bar in rekonq is REALLY SMALL and the text is REALLY tiny, how to change that?
<oxymoron> Its the ONLY thing that annoys me, and one of the most important things.
<LjL> SkEmO: i dunno, the other person isn't answering. you could also try rebooting, since it's possible that apt-get -f install fixed stuff and might let you have a more acceptable boot... but we'll lose the network settings we've managed to set up so far
<SkEmO> D:
<SkEmO> LjL i dont think rebooting works cos im not sure it mounted
<SkEmO> cos if i do mountall i get
<SkEmO> mountall: root filesystem isn't mounted
<LjL> SkEmO: that's so weird. it should be mounted now though, or we wouldn't have been able to change the files we changed
<SkEmO> indeed
<SkEmO> unless... it was temp
<LjL> but this is not the live cd is it?
<SkEmO> nope
<oxymoron> ANybody uses Rekonq?
<SpaceMan> oxymoron: did the #rekonq chan help?
<gt_> buenos dias alguien me puede ayudar acargar una foto al facebook que no se como ???
<SkEmO> o_O
<LjL> !es | gt_
<ubottu> gt_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<SkEmO> LjL yeah but he wants to upload a pic on facebook xD
<LjL> yeah well
<LjL> -es is a mess of a channel anyway, they probably won't notice what he's asking is offtopic :P
<SkEmO> lol
<SkEmO> i joined xD
<SkEmO> there should be a #facebook
<SkEmO> xD
<oxymoron> SpaceMan: Everyone seems idle in there unfortunatly
<SpaceMan> I did try "sudo apt-get install rekonq" but it wanted to install 271MB so I gave up
<Guest91048> does the ubuntu gnome archives work for kubuntu or will it need dependencies?
<SpaceMan> most of the 271MB was KDE4, I'm still using KDE3
<moetunes> Guest91048: all ubuntus use the same repos
<Avasz> moetunes, oh.. okez. thank.
<moetunes> np :]
<Avasz> whihc will be better? installing kubuntu-desktop in my gnome or installing kubuntu erasing my current os?
<moetunes> both will work fine - it comes down to choice
<Avasz> oh..ok..
<SkEmO> LjL im gonna reboot it
<SkEmO> :S
<SkEmO> is there a command to do it or just ctrl+alt+del?
<LjL> SkEmO: yeah give it a try. "reboot" is the command
<SkEmO> ok
<SkEmO> oh god
<LjL> hmm?
<SkEmO> it reboots and i get the kubuntu loading
<SkEmO> but then i get
<SkEmO> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16
<LjL> that's fine, it's checking your disk, which is probably a good idea after all the mess...
<SkEmO> init: network interface (lo) pre-start ptocess (450)
<SkEmO> init: network interface (lo) post-start process (457)
<SkEmO> and the cursos blinking after that
<LjL> SkEmO: tried hitting ctrl+c?
<SkEmO> yes
<SkEmO> but only shows ^C
<LjL> SkEmO: eh well, i guess you're going to have to boot into recovery mode again after all
<SkEmO> nooooooo
<SkEmO> :'(
<LjL> SkEmO: actually
<LjL> SkEmO: try first ctrl+alt+f2, if by any chance there's a terminal there
<SkEmO> rebooted, sec
<SkEmO> hmm ok
<SkEmO> now it doesent show the lo
<SkEmO> k did the ctrl+alt+f2
<SkEmO> but just shows a black screen
<LjL> then recovery mode it is skemo
<LjL> though i wouldn't know what to do even in recovery mode if we don't get to understand what's wrong with the connection
<SkEmO> whats "PXE-ROM"?
<SkEmO> oh god i have 3 kernels now
<LjL> hah
<SkEmO> ok keeps saying this
<LjL> i think it's something in your BIOS, not sure
<SkEmO> mountall: /proc: unable to mount
<SkEmO> mountall:/proc/self/mountinfo: no such file or directory
<SkEmO> mountall: root filesystem isnt mounted
<SkEmO> init: mountall main process terminated with general error
<LjL> ugh
<moetunes> tried with an earlier kernel?
<SkEmO> i have the 2.16.17, 2.16.18 and 2.16.19
<moetunes> k
<LjL> SkEmO: if you can't boot into recovery mode in any way, edit your kernel line (hit "e" on GRUB) and add "init=/bin/sh" to it
<SkEmO> wait im enabling the internet
<gt_> cvbn
<gt_> hola
<gt_> cubuntu es
<gt_> ayudddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<moetunes> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gt_> auxilioooooooooooooo
<yamilet> ayuda porfe
<moetunes> yamilet: give it up pls
<LjL> yamilet, este canal 1) es en inglés 2) es acerca de Ubuntu, no de Facebook
<yamilet> ayuda para cargar unas fotos a mi face alguien que me ayude
<moetunes> yamilet: /j #facebook
<SkEmO> isnt it harder to get here than to upload a pic?
<LjL> SkEmO, i must reboot and then leave now, i will be back in some three hours or so
<SkEmO> kk LjL, grazie per tutto :D
<SkEmO> i will go too, be back on the afternoon
<SkEmO> ciao!!
<LjL> prego ;) sorry i couldn't get it fixed
<LjL> ciao
<SkEmO> you helped a lot! thanks :D
<Kash-7> hi everybody ..
<Kash-7> can somebody giveme a little help about how to configure microphone in kubuntu ?
<Kash-7> problem solved
<silbo__> can you solve my problem xD
<silbo__> how could i compare the bytes 010 and 10
<tsimpson> what exactly are you trying to do?
<silbo__> do you know huffmann encoding?
<silbo__> the one with the binary tree
<silbo__> i need to make bytes 010 and 10 so that they have different values
<tsimpson> in what language?
<silbo__> java
<tsimpson> you should ask in ##java, but you need to register your nick to join there
<tsimpson> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<tsimpson> Hazamonzo: please pick a nick and stick to it
<Hazamonzo> tsimpson: Sorry buddy. Had to change nicks to do some channel admin. Then made a mistake changing my nick back :)
<tsimpson> Hazamonzo: ok :)
<zhaolegend> hello!
<Kirill0v> hi
<zhaolegend> many people don't talk
<zhaolegend> how long have you used kubuntu?
<Kirill0v> 1 week :D
<zhaolegend> not long. I use ubuntu more often.
<Kirill0v> i used wifiway & ubuntu 8
<zhaolegend> ubuntu 8.04?
<zhaolegend> have you tried 10.04?
<Kirill0v> now i'm running kubuntu 10.04
<Kirill0v> Epic win
<Kirill0v> :D
<zhaolegend> i never used Epic.
<Kirill0v> i want to use windows only at work
<zhaolegend> give a short introduction?
<zhaolegend> you can do it in Linux too
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<Kirill0v> indesign works fine in wine?
<zhaolegend> in vitual box or vmware
<zhaolegend> wine is not working well
<Kirill0v> mmm
<zhaolegend> time to go. bye
<Kirill0v> bye~ and thanks
<84XAAEUI2> Please log in before attempting to verify your registration.
<84XAAEUI2> this is silbo again
<84XAAEUI2> where do i have to log in?
<Razion> Anyone around who has any idea how to deal with audio conflicts?
<Razion> Whatever program I open first upon logging in locks my sound to  that program.
<Razion> The only exception being that phonon-based applications can run simultaneously (dragon player/amarok).
<Razion> Anyone around who has any idea how to deal with audio conflicts?
<Razion> Whatever program I open first upon logging in locks my sound to  that program.
<Razion> The only exception being that phonon-based applications can run simultaneously (dragon player/amarok).
<XandeRecife> bom dia
<Tm_T> Razion: pulseaudio might help
<Razion> Tm_T: It comes with Kubuntu 10.04. I bloody removed it because I was having the same problem.
<Tm_T> Razion: if your phonon & all other apps uses pulseaudio, it should not block anything
<Tm_T> Razion: other option is to make sure your system uses some other software mixer
<Razion> Tm_T: The problem is that not all apps use pulseaudio...My firefox sure doesn't. And other programs that did conflicted, as well.
<Razion> Tm_T: Recommended mixers besides pulseaudio?
<Tm_T> basic alsa's plug:dmix
<Razion> Tm_T: Which is kmix on Kubuntu, yes?
<Tm_T> Razion: no, totally different thing
<Razion> Tm_T: I have alsa, but don't seem to have dmix. What gives?
<Tm_T> Razion: dmix is not separate program, it's plugin that is built in to alsa, so to speak
<Razion> Tm_T: Alright. So how do I access it?
<geof270> wireless help w 9.04
<Tm_T> Razion: old sources, no idea if these things are still valid: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Dmix && http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Setting_up_Dmix_for_ALSA
 * Tm_T loves proper hardware mixers
<Tm_T> I gotta go for awhile
<Razion> Alright. Thanks.
<project_86> I need help getting voice chat to work on XMPP/Gtalk.
<Kirill0v> afk
<Razion> Okay. This is getting ridiculous. Fresh install of 10.04. Audio doesn't work for more than one program at a time. Uninstalled pulseaudio. Same problem running off just alsa. Any ideas?
<Dahkmarv> nabend an alle
<moetunes> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Pici> !de | Dahkmarv
<ubottu> Dahkmarv: please see above
<apparle> guys if I open a pdf in okular which has images, then okular doesn't anti alias the pictures, is there any setting for this?
<BluesKaj> Razion, check your alsamixer in the konsole , the pcm ctrl and others are either mured or turned off...i know this is stating the obvious but it must be mentioned
<Razion> Bluekaj: Turns out, I'm actually getting all my sound...But the ones that I thought were "locked" were coming out of the damn soundcard instead of the USB headset.
<Razion> Bluekaj: Any clue how to get them all where they need to be?
<Dahkmarv> Hey everyone, I'm german but now trying englisch:P I've got one problem/question. My musicdatabase is larger then 100.000 tracks. There isn't a program which is able to manage all the tracks, they crash. The question is, is there any programm, i could use only to manage my music, without playing/burning/converting/... Only search the music and the prog tells me the path to the found tracks?
<Razion> Blueskaj: Mistyped your name. But those two messages are for you, clearly. ^_^
<adilalpman> hi all
<adilalpman> i have a problem about my soundcard on my kubuntu 10.04 till long times
<adilalpman> can anybody help me
<Razion> Dahkmarv: Tried Amarok?
<Dahkmarv> yes, amarok/rythmbox/banshee/aqualung/ario all are crashing^^
<adilalpman> hi
<Dahkmarv> or the search spend more then 50seconds per trac
<Dahkmarv> *track
<adilalpman> i have a problem about my soundcard on kubuntu 10.04 till days
<adilalpman> but i still cant resolve it
<adilalpman> can anybody help me
<Razion> GMPC, perhaps?
<Dahkmarv> never heart, I'll try
<Dahkmarv> thanks;)
<adilalpman> my problem is written this address >> http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-users/2010-05/msg02952.html
<Razion> Kein problem. ;]
<adilalpman> could u pls check it?
<Dahkmarv> does the gnome programm GMPC work with KDE?
<Razion> Okay, so...I have sound coming from multiple outputs for no good reason. Anyone have any ideas? Need to get it all on the USB headset.
<Razion> Dahkmarv: Programs generally work regardless of what X environment they're based off of,.
<Razion> Dahkmarv: So...Ja, sicher. xD
<Dahkmarv> ahh okay:)
<Zhenya> hi guys! I'm having major issues with trying to get dual monitors working on a thinkpad t41. Everything except a straight cloning with low resolution gets me garbled screen! Does anyone have any experience fixing this?
<Mutant1> hi
<Mutant1> I installed KDE yesterday but now all my smoothness of fonts is gone now
<Mutant1> can any one help me
<adilalpman> i need help too :(
<Mutant1> how can i revert my system to day before yesterday
<harjot> how do i restart the 'keyboard'?
<BluesKaj> Razion, I'm not sure what you mean by "where they need to be", it depends on your souncard setup , on board or pci first of all.
<harjot> Are there any keyboard modules or something?
<harjot> Because sometimes the keyboard wont let me type unless i hold down the key
<harjot> Which makes it repeat
<Dahkmarv> which programm i've got to use to edit config files?
<harjot> Anyone?
<harjot> My keyboard wont let me type after a while unless i hold down the key resulting to something similar:
<harjot> aass tthhiiss
<DarthFrog> Have you tried a new keyboard?
<harjot> DarthFrog: the keyboards not the problem
<harjot> DarthFrog: Im certain
<harjot> DarthFrog: because a ctrl-alt-bcpse fixes it
<DarthFrog> Trying a different keyboard gives weight to your certainty. :-)
<harjot> DarthFrog: its a laptop
<DarthFrog> You can plug a USB keyboard into a laptop.
<DarthFrog> But if you don't want to bother ...
<harjot> Im pretty sure its not the keyboard
<harjot> Like 95%
<Scunizi> Is there a kde front end to efax?  I'd just like to avoid efax-gtk if you know what I mean.....
<DarthFrog> harjot: OK, keep your keyboard.  swap out your keyboard controller then, instead. :-)  Get my drift?  I think you have a hardware problem.
<ozgur> ç
<harjot> DarthFrog: Im thinking its software related, as this has never happened beofre
<harjot> DarthFrog: what if i reset the keyboard language?
<ozgur> hi
<DarthFrog> harjot: That just translates the keyboard input into different glyphs.
<DarthFrog> But, hey, give it a shot.
<harjot> ok
<razd> I know I can try this myself, but since I'm here I might as well ask. A friend of mine mentioned throwing out his old tower. It occured to me that I could turn it into an NES/SNES/PSX emulation machine. Anyone have any experience with game console emulators on Kubuntu? If so, are they as solid as they are on Windows? I wouldn't go past the PSX era, so I'm not worried about PS2, Xbox, etc...
<harjot> psx?
<harjot> pcsx
<harjot> I tried that, but i dont think my video card is good with much
<razd> Playstation One... the original one?
<harjot> razd: Ive had no luck with emulators, mainly because of my graphics
<harjot> razd: try pcsx
<razd> Yeah, I have a spare vidcard lying around that I know works with Ubuntu
<razd> If it's compatible with this tower's mobo, I might just try it
<harjot> try it
<harjot> I think you need a bios though
<harjot> For pcsx
<harjot> Not sure
<razd> Yeah most playstation emulators work that way, I understand
<razd> Should be fun if it works. I'm tired of losing saves on SNES carts and PSX memory cards
<harjot> Yeah, i think pcsx is stable, its been around for some time
<razd> Cool... thanks
<harjot> np
<adilalpman> why i cant get any help
<adilalpman> from ubuntu team
<adilalpman> till days i cant really understand :(
<razd> Might be a good chance to try out Mythbuntu
 * razd shrugs
<DarthFrog> razd: Mythbuntu is excellent.
<razd> Yeah I just stumbled across the MythGame module for MythTV... if I could control the interface with my USB controller, I'd be all set
<DarthFrog> Does your USB controller work with LIRC?
<DarthFrog> Unlikely, never mind. :-)
<razd> Oh man that would be cool... an infrared game controller hooked up to MythGame
<DarthFrog> Does such a thing exist?
<razd> But I have a wireless dual-shock PSX controller that works with my little USB adapter thingy, so that'll do
<razd> although, if I remember correctly, Ubuntu had trouble with the analog sticks last time I tried any emulation on it... about 2 releases ago :)
<razd> Oh look, they even have packages to get an Xbox 360 controller working
<razd> Dear lord, I'm afraid I'm never going to leave my house again... This is going to be awesome
<DarthFrog> You'll have to leave sometime, you'll run out of toilet paper! :-)
<razd> haha
<DeathKnight> how to use kde??? its driving me crazy..
<Pici> Congrats, you're using KDE then :P
<BluesKaj> DeathKnight, kubuntu-desktop ?
<DeathKnight> yeah
<shadeslayer> hehe..
<shadeslayer> KDE 4.5 crashes even in gnome here ;)
<BluesKaj> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop , DeathKnight
<DeathKnight> it just crashed
<DeathKnight> BluesKaj, yes i did that in gnome
<shadeslayer> DeathKnight: any idea what it says about the crash?
<shadeslayer> which app,backtrace,etc
<DeathKnight> it just crashed when i was trying to resize the panel.. and it went below the screen
<DeathKnight> shall i do that again and get the result
<DeathKnight> didnt crash this time.. :(
<DeathKnight> how do i move the panel to top?
<BluesKaj> what app are you talking about ?
<DeathKnight> i dont know what it is called in kde.. i am talking about the panel.. the panel.
<DeathKnight> panel with all menus and notification areas etc
<shadeslayer> DeathKnight: there should be a cashew in the panel..... far right
<BluesKaj> DeathKnight, log out and back in , at the login page choose kde from the menu.
<DeathKnight> yeah there is someting..
<DeathKnight> shadeslayer, what do i do with the cashew?
<shadeslayer> DeathKnight: click it,youll get the settings for the pane;
<shadeslayer> *panel
<razd> click it cautiously
<DeathKnight> ys.. but there is no option to take it on top..
<shadeslayer> have a close look at every button,everything is right there\
<DeathKnight> screen edge.
<shadeslayer> DeathKnight: -_-  .... look carefully... something called " Edge "
<shadeslayer> DeathKnight: yes!
<DeathKnight> yes... one thing done..
<DeathKnight> bit hard to use this..not hard but confusing..
<razd> It takes some getting used to, but I've found KDE to be the most customizable desktop manager out there
<razd> Took me a while to get the hang of workspaces, activities, and just what the heck Plasma is
<DeathKnight> razd, oh.. ok.. i will try..
<DeathKnight> but why dows this KDE remind me much of windows?
<harjot> Because the bars at the bottom
<razd> because it uses the same desktop metaphor that most desktop managers use
<noaXess_kubuntu> hey
<DeathKnight> hmm..
<noaXess_kubuntu> normaly grub2 should be installed if i upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04, right?
<razd> noaXess_kubuntu: I'm pretty sure Kubuntu 10.04 installed grub 1.98 on my machine
<razd> although I'm at work, so I can't verify that
<DeathKnight> and.. my computer used to boot within 15 secs.. and after installing this it is taking 30+ secs.. why?
<noaXess_kubuntu> razd: so thats package grub2
<razd> DeathKnight: what OS were you booting into before?
<noaXess_kubuntu> my fresh upgraded 10.04 has still grub 0.97
<DeathKnight> lucid
<DeathKnight> razd, lucid
<razd> DeathKnight: I'm assuming you were running Ubuntu (gnome) and not Kubuntu (KDE)?
<DeathKnight> razd, true true.. i just installed kde about 15 mins ago
<shadeslayer> DeathKnight: well,if you install more stuff onto your HD,it will take some more time to boot obviously
<razd> ah ok, I'm not much of a guru on the topic, but I do know the general consensus is that you may have some performance problems if you have both Gnome & KDE installed
<shadeslayer> like mine... i have almost all KDE debug packages installed... and boot is near 25 secs
<shadeslayer> btw does anyone know if the kubuntu installer supports GPT ?
<apparle> guys how does kubuntu look with compiz instead of kwin
<DeathKnight> shadeslayer, ok..
<Razion> I have audio coming out of different outputs. Some programs output through the onboard sound, some through the USB headset. Any idea how to get them all to output to the headset?
<razd> noaXess_kubuntu: did you use the entire disk during install or did you just install to a partition?
<oxymoron> When using unrar to extract rar archives my Dual Core CPU uses almost 40% and Xorg 10 % and my computer frooze once in awhile, and goes REALLY SLOW? WHY?
<shadeslayer> apparle: should look the same,but dont expect it to enable all effects kwin has
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: uh... how big was the archive?
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: and 10pc CPU by xorg is probably due to plasma-desktop
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: Like 21 GB, but happens when extracting 4 GB files as well.
<razd> noaXess_kubuntu: I'm thinking you may have somehow missed installing grub into the MBR during install... that's the only thing I can think of
<Razion> oxymoron: Files that big usually lag, mate.
<oxymoron> shadeslayer: I extract from terminal so I dont understand Xorg.
<oxymoron> Razion: WHY?
<BluesKaj> I'm considering trying out dropbox , but it seems to be set up for gtk-libs and gnome . I'd like to keep my OS as kde pure as possible altho one must use some gtk based apps like synaptic in some cases. Is there a kde version or do i have to install nautilus and all the gtk dependencies , in order to make it work?
<shadeslayer> oxymoron: ah.. well those are quite big and will take CPU cycles
<oxymoron> It shouldnt take so much power that the system become unstable ... lol
<shadeslayer> you didnt expect it to idle at 10 pc :P
<Razion> oxymoron: That's a hell of a lot of data. I don't know the technical details of it, but archives have always done that in my experience.
<razd> noaXess_kubuntu: try booting SuperGrubDisk from a cd and see if you can work the problem out from there
<apparle> BluesKaj: what is dropbox
<oxymoron> Razion: Not in Windows, there I oculd run winrar with several rar archives in like 4 GB parallelle, not lag at all.
<apparle> !info dropbox
<ubottu> Package dropbox does not exist in lucid
<shadeslayer> apparle: ;)
<shadeslayer> !dropbox | apparle
<oxymoron> razd: Just admit, unrar sucks in Linux
<shadeslayer> :P
<apparle> shadeslayer: when did that change from !info to directly package name?
<apparle> shadeslayer: and I still didn't get any reply
<razd> oxymoron: he has a grub issue... I wasn't talking about unrar... but yeah, it's gone noticably slow in my experience
<shadeslayer> apparle: yeah,no factoid :P
<shadeslayer> apparle: and i dont think theres a dropbox package
<apparle> shadeslayer: what's factoid :P
<petr_> hi
<razd> there isn't a dropbox package... I was looking for one the other day :/
<shadeslayer> !factoid | apparle
<ubottu> apparle: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<petr_> what about movie player for kubuntu 8 ????
<apparle> !kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Guest70329> all my players is bad work with my PC
<apparle> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Kubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 39 (lucid), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<assential> a?
<assential> guys!
<apparle> shadeslayer: that's different isn't it
<apparle> !dropbox
<BluesKaj> !info dropbox
<ubottu> Package dropbox does not exist in lucid
<oxymoron> razd: Sorry wrong person
<oxymoron> Razion: : Just admit, unrar sucks in Linux
<shadeslayer> apparle: yes.. the factoids are the stuff right after !
<assential> when I start big film (8GB)    my vlc player crash!
<Razion> Oxymoron: Why? o_o;. I don't use it.
<BluesKaj> apparle, dropbbox is a web based backup and sync for files etc
<shadeslayer> theres something on kde-apps.org about dropbox...
<oxymoron> Razion: Nevertheless, it sucks no matter what, its not optimized at all for Linux. Then big file handling isnt Linux best sides ...
<shadeslayer> dont remember the name,but its a context menu
<assential> ??????????
<shadeslayer> i think..
<assential> what?
<assential> alll
<DeathKnight> hmm.. can anyone show me a screenshot of their kubuntu dekstop?
<FloodBotK3> assential: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<assential> alll!!!   listen to me!
<Razion> Oxymoron: I'm not sure why you're trying to argue with me. I wasn't preaching the superiority of Linux, or anything...o_o;
<oxymoron> Razion: And then I have a 3 GHz Dual Core, SSD Disk ... and 4 GB RAM
<assential> I want to see film "11-14"    and I can not do it!
<oxymoron> Razion: I am factoing, not arguing :P
<assential> vlc does not work!
<shadeslayer> assential: tried dragon player?
<Razion> oxymoron: Well "factoing" doesn't increase your unrar times. :P
<assential> no
<shadeslayer> assential: also,open a bug with VLC player then
<apparle> !patience | assential
<ubottu> assential: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<BluesKaj> yup shadeslayer apparle, I was looking at akregator kde apps , http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Kdropbox?content=123269
<shadeslayer> assential: it crashes every time?
<assential> nono !   only sound!
<oxymoron> Razion: No, but it sure feels better xD
<assential> Sount exists but images not exists
<Razion> oxymoron: Your time could be better spent trying to fix my sound. :P
<shadeslayer> assential: ah..
<assential> shadeslayer  no!   63 MB  I want not to wait downloading
<shadeslayer> assential: i think its a problem with phonon,you could try the phonon-vlc backend
<shadeslayer> assential: whats a 63 MB download?
<assential> shadeslayer   dragonplayes
 * shadeslayer wonders how assential does not have dragonplayer if he has kde
<Gerwin> DragonPlayer is 414 kb...
<shadeslayer> assential: are you sure you have KDE?
<assential> I did not say that I have KDE
<BluesKaj> DeathKnight, http://imagebin.ca/view/GKZdV2I.html
<assential> I have kubuntu 8
<Razion> I have audio coming out of different outputs. Some programs output through the onboard sound, some through the USB headset. Any idea how to get them all to output to the headset?
<oxymoron> Razion: I could do a lot of better things yes ... but im sick, some weird virus that nobody knows what it is, called Virus-38 regarding doctor ... Nevertheless, I dont think I can think clear enough to fix your sound :P
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: it's easy to have kde without dragonplayer
<apparle> assential: are you saying you have kubuntu 8.04?
<Razion> Oxymoron: xD
<assential> yaya
<assential> YES
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: doesnt it depend on kubuntu-desktop
<shadeslayer> assential: \o/
<apparle> Razion: see in the phonon settings
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: you can have kde without k-d
<oxymoron> Razion: Then I dont see why you should listen on everything in headset anyway, bad for ears :P
<Razion> apparle: They're all set to th headset.
<shadeslayer> assential: that is 2 years old!
<assential> I am conservator
<Razion> Next idea?
<DeathKnight> BluesKaj, ok.. so simple yet good.
<apparle> assential: but 8.04 is no longer supported as it is very old, so it is highly recommended that you install 10.04
<DeathKnight> but i want a good.. cool one..
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: not without dep issues :P
<BluesKaj> assential, well it's good to let us know what version before ppl start searching for ways to help
<apparle> Razion: and the applications you are using, all use phonon?
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: brrrh, not really, but this is irrelevant now
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: yeah.. :P
<BluesKaj> DeathKnight, I used to use desktop icons but now they're mostly useless to me , everything can be launched from the panel
<Razion> apparle: No. Firefox doesn't. The phonon ones go to the headset. The others go to the speakers.
<Razion> apparle: Sorry, firefox and a couple games.
<DeathKnight> BluesKaj, ok..
<assential> I am a conservative
<assential> I like 8.04
<apparle> Razion: the headset driver also uses alsa right?
<DeathKnight> BluesKaj, and do you know if i have just kubuntu 10.04 then will it boot fast?
<BluesKaj> conservatives can be conservative and still up to date with stable installs
<Razion> Razion: Presumably. I have no idea. It shows up in the alsa mixer, so...
<assential> Is it stupidly?
<assential> Am I stupid?
<apparle> assential: but 10.04 has many new features, it is faster, looks better, and I think it will play your file
<apparle> Razion: :)
<apparle> Razion: ok in alsa mixer try selecting the output to headset
<BluesKaj> DeathKnight, yes , having 2 desktops is redundancy and causes the sytem to bog down somewhat
<assential> but windows 2002 (xp)   play all big files fine  (8GB)
<DeathKnight> can or cant i get the gnome menu in this?
<DeathKnight> the one with applications, places and system? in a cool looking way..
<apparle> assential: Windows 2002 (XP) came with a lot of updates like SP1 and SP2.....
<Razion> apparle: There is no such option. What mixer am I supposed to be using?
<apparle> assential: similarly here you have 10.04
<BluesKaj> DeathKnight, gnome apps will run fine in kde and vice versa...try them both for a while to make up your mind
<DeathKnight> ok..
<apparle> Razion: use alsamixer command in konsole
<BluesKaj> I prefer kde , due to my being an old windows user since 1992
<shadeslayer> hadrian: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta
<assential> apparle ok
<DeathKnight> need to sleep now.. customizing tomorrow.. cyall later..
<apparle> Razion: and then use F6 as written in top right corner
<hadrian> shadeslayer : thank you\
<shadeslayer> hadrian: no problem
<apparle> assential: wait
<shadeslayer> hadrian: though i would still pass on the advice i got,to compile Qt as well
<apparle> assential: have you tried playing the file in kaffeine
<hadrian> shadeslayer : ok
<Razion> apparle: Oh. The hell. Had no idea that existed.
<apparle> Razion: by that are you refering to that mixer or to that option
<Razion> apparle: The mixer. xD Firefox is still outputting to the onboard sound card. Do I need to log out/restart alsa?
<assential> apparle  yes...  everyehere file work....  but in one after 1 minut disappear image!
<assential> assential    in coffete  appear error message...
<apparle> assential: coffete?....
<apparle> assential: I seriously think you should try 10.04
<Razion> apparle: Ah. according to this mixer, the default is the onboard. Is there any way to make the headset the default?
<assential> apparle  kaffete wark....  but video go with "steps"...  5 shots per second...   and sound disappeared
<assential> I have bad integrated 128mb videocard
<Razion> assential: What's you're native language?
<apparle> assential: when have you installed linux? which graphic card do yo have
<Razion> *your.
<Zhenya> hi guys! I'm having major issues with trying to get dual monitors working on a thinkpad t41. Everything except a straight cloning with low resolution gets me garbled screen! Does anyone have any experience fixing this?
<assential> russian
<Razion> Wow. Don't know my own, apparently.
<Razion> assential: Have you tried the RU channel?
<assential> no no
<assential> I am bunned there
<Razion> banned?
<Razion> Why the hell...
<assential> banned
<assential> ))
<assential> fuck russians?
<Razion> Why did you get banned from the RU channel, dare I ask?
<Zhenya> ?
<apparle> assential: don't you such language
<assential> I do not know
<Razion> apparle: Ah. according to this mixer, the default is the onboard. Is there any way to make the headset the default?
<apparle> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<apparle> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<apparle> assential: ^^
<assential> give me link on RU channel please
<Razion> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<assential> opa     [21:37] [404] #ubuntu-ru Cannot send to channel
<Razion> apparle: Any ideas, mate?
<assential> [21:38] <assential> allo!
<assential> [21:38] [404] #ubuntu-ru Cannot send to channel
<apparle> Razion: ohh sorry was away..... I don't know but search google
<Razion> I got into the RU channel just fine, assential.
<Razion> Not sure what your problem is.
<hadrian> shadeslayer : once i add that PPA to my system, how do i actually download wat i need ?
<assential> [21:39] <assential> ыыыыыыыыыы
<assential> [21:39] [404] #ubuntu-ru Cannot send to channel
<Pici> !register | assential
<ubottu> assential: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<shadeslayer> hadrian: just update and upgrade.. and libqt4-dev i think
<apparle> assential: which graphic card you have
<Pici> assential: You must register before you can talk there, please see ubottu's instructions.
<assential> 21:39] <assential> !register | assential
<assential> [21:39] [404] #ubuntu-ru Cannot send to channel
<Pici> assential: No. You need to follow the instructions here before you can talk there: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<apparle> assential: we have understood that you are unable do join bug please don't flood the cannel
<Pici> assential: If you need help with those instructions, please ask in #freenode
<hadrian> shadeslayer : trying ...
<Razion> I've got a couple programs outputting sound to my onboard sound card. The rest go to my USB headset like they should. Any ideas on how to push the rest back into line?
<Razion> I'm rather close to pushing my keyboard off a cliff, and installing Ubuntu over my Kubuntu install. *Twitches*
<assential> YES!  I registred
<assential> but I do not want nickname "assential" !    it is shit nickname
<shadeslayer> assential: #freenode
<shadeslayer> assential: just do /nick my_nicl
<Pici> assential: Please stop swearing, you have already been warned once.
<assential> ok   I get out   to russian chat
<Razion> I've got a couple programs outputting sound to my onboard sound card. The rest go to my USB headset like they should. Any ideas on how to push the rest back into line?
<apparle> Razion: see this
<apparle> Razion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#Configuring%20default%20soundcards%20/%20stopping%20soundcards%20from%20switching
<apparle> Razion: but the link seems old so I don't know if it still works
<apparle> Razion: and next time reframe your question to .... how to change the default alsa sound card
<BluesKaj> Razion, your soundcard will auto default to it's outputs , it's designed to do so , as are media apps ..some other apps like talkbooks , skype etc are designed to default to the headphone out , but not the USB ports , so it's hit and miss in your case
<apparle> Razion: if you use everything to headphone when it is connected, then setup the defaults according to the link (if it works). When it doesn't find your sound card it will fall back to the speakers
<Razion> apparle: I don't know the device name of the headset.
<apparle> Razion: see the name in the sound settings
<apparle> Razion: oh wait
<Razion> BluesKaj: There's no way to just tell it to send bloody everything to the headset? It's not an uncommon setup.
<BluesKaj> to the headset yes, but not to a usb afaik, Razion
<Razion> BluesKaj: Ah. So you're saying it would work with a non-usb one. Well, that's annoying.
<apparle> Razion: thee linux world is taking a transistion from normal to phonon.... to solve your problem... but that can't happen that fast
<BluesKaj> well Razion , it depends on your soundcard and your available audio capture options
<apparle> Razion: did you read that link well
<Razion> Apparle: Yes.
<apparle> Razion: they have mentioned the command "cat /proc/asound/modules" in konsole... it will give you the sound cards
<BluesKaj> it should show the soundcard  in alsamixer
<Razion> apparle: that command returns nothing.
<Razion> apparle: Er. The command doesn't work, rather.
<apparle> Razion: what.... when you run "cat /proc/asound/modules" in konsole... with the quotes removed.... then it returns nothing?
<Razion> apparle: Yes.
<BluesKaj> aha Razion , you need driver maybe, open the konsole and type alsamixer
<apparle> Razion: if that were the case.. you shouldn't be getting the sound at all
<apparle> BluesKaj: but that file is supposed to contain the kernel modules of various sound cards
<BluesKaj> yes
<apparle> BluesKaj: basically he needs to find the kernel modules of the loaded sound card
<Razion> BluesKaj: It's open.
<BluesKaj> some setups don't have asound.conf
<BluesKaj> err asoundrc.conf
<BluesKaj> Razion, what does the card say in alsamixer
<Razion> mine has asound.conf, not rc.
<apparle> Razion: so what, their name should be listed under /proc/asound/modules isn't it?
<apparle> BluesKaj: ^^
<Razion> Apparle: How do I check?
<Razion> apparle: As I've said, the command "cat" does nothing.
<Razion> And now it does.
<Razion> The hell.
<apparle> Razion: :)
<Razion> relogging.
<Razion> Okay. My default sound card is the USB headset now.
<Razion> So why the hell is firefox still adamant about playing through the sound card?
<Torch> Razion: because firefox is no phonon/kde app
<Razion> Torch: So the solution here is install Ubuntu > Kubuntu, or light my browser/flash on fire?
<Torch> Razion: i don't understand a word
<Razion> Torch: How do I fix it? Is there a phonon/kde browser that supports flash?
<Torch> Razion: but anyway... the solution is to either stick to KDE apps (and phonon-aware apps) exclusively or to set the output for apps that don't adhere to phonon settings some other way.
<lycan> hey can someone give me a hand plz
<lycan> i'm using kubuntu and when i create file , automaticly it creates also a green file (backup)
<Razion> Torch: Okay. Konquerer is a KDE app. It outputs to the sound card as well.
<Razion> Torch
<Razion> Torch: Is it FLASH that's the issue, in this case?
<Torch> Razion: flash is definitely not a kde app ;-)
<lycan> someone can help me?
<Torch> lycan: which app are you talking about?
<lycan> when i create a text file
<Torch> lycan: in kwrite or kate?
<lycan> it automaticly creates also
<lycan> a green file
<Razion> Torch: Okay. So how can I get it to output correctly, then?
<lycan> but i want to create only the text file
<lycan> how can i do that?
<Torch> Razion: i have no idea about flash and how to configure it. i avoid it as much as i can.
<Torch> lycan: in kate, pick configure kate from the settings menu. go to "open/save", go to the advanced tab and untick "local files" under "backup on save"
<Torch> lycan: basically the same procedure in kwrite.
<lycan> ah ok tjans dude
<lycan> thanks dude
<lycan> linux4ever
<Torch> lycan: well, this is a particularly stupid default setting and people complain about it for years ;-)
<lycan> thanks damn keybord
<lycan> ahhaha
<lycan> u're right
<apparle> Razion: did you do what the link said?
<Razion> apparle: Yes. It now has an index of 0, but still feels like letting the onboard be the default.
<apparle> Torch: Razion has set the default sound card in alsa, and still it is not working?
<apparle> Razion: I suggest you try restarting
<apparle> Razion: and check if the file you modified has been saved correctly
<vbgunz__> can anyone help me figure out why when my computer should have gone to sleep "suspend to ram" it instead at some point just shut down?
<Hamra> battery runs out?
<vbgunz__> my pc is setup to sleep an hour after going idle. this morning, it should awoken but was really just off. I saw a lot of orphan file cleanups scroll by. can I figure out why the pc shutdown rather than go to sleep?
<vbgunz__> Hamra: Desktop
<vbgunz__> Hamra: power in the house seemed fine. nothing else reset, not even the pc next to this one
<Razion> Well...Having my USB headset set as the default causes alsamixer to report "no such mixer device"
<razd> vbgunz__: if your power supply unit isn't sufficient to run your hardware, your computer will shutdown
<razd> vbgunz__: this happened to me after adding a new hard drive... i would tell it to sleep at night, and in the morning, i'd find it shut down completely... the PSU was the problem
<n8w> guys have u got any solution to the "network management disabled" after hibernation etc??
<vbgunz__> razd: I really hope my psu aint dying, pc seems stable wether in Kubuntu or Win7
<vbgunz__> I guess my question is, is there a record of what possibly happened that cause a shutdown?
<apparle> vbgunz__: you mean it just turned off, didn't even hibernate
<n8w> i mean do i have to everytime after hibernation change the value to true in the networkmanager.state?
<n8w> if so, then 10,4 sux big time....
<shadeslayer> n8w: try kde 4.4.4
<shadeslayer> maybe it contains a fix?
<shadeslayer> it should be released soonish.. they just finished testing the upgrdes
<n8w> shadeslayer:  hmmm im afraid to do that,coz last time i ended up with a black screen:)
<shadeslayer> n8w: hehe.
<vbgunz__> n8w: this happens every single time you hibernate?
<n8w> shadeslayer:  i hope they will release a fix for that soooon...
<n8w> vbgunz__:  90% of times
<vbgunz__> n8w: so you can reproduce it 9 times out of 10?
<vbgunz__> so this will happen at least once in your next 2 times trying to hibernate?
<n8w> vbgunz__:  ye i think so...
<apparle> n8w: for the moment I suggest you exit network manager and then hibernate and start it after you resume
<n8w> apparle:  when i use s2disk instead of the default hib mechanism, it never happens
<vbgunz__> n8w: do you have the kernel option of pci=nomsi in grub?
<vbgunz__> n8w: if not, I can try to walk you through updating grub to pass that paramater if you don't know how
<n8w> apparle:  but i dunno how to implement s2disk so its bein used as a default hib mechanism
<apparle> n8w: how do you use that s2disk option
<n8w> apparle:  sudo s2disk
<apparle> n8w: ok
<n8w> apparle:  that works fine, but implementin s2disk into 10.4 is not the same as on 9.4
<vbgunz__> n8w: do you want to try the pci=nomsi option?
<n8w> apparle:  in 9.4 ive edited some configs(dont remeber which ones) n it was used as a default mechanism
<n8w> apparle:  when i tried to do the same on 10.4 i could not find those configs...
<n8w> vbgunz__:  what do u use as a hibernation machanism?
<apparle> n8w: I don't know about that
<n8w> apparle:  besides other things ive tried this: http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/09/06/get-suspendhibernate-working-fast-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn-704/
<vbgunz__> n8w: I suspend and hibernate from the menu manually. Also, I've setup to suspend to ram in systemsettings > advanced user settings > power management
<n8w> apparle:  it doesnt work, it kicks up s2disk but it gets stock on "snapshotin system"
<vbgunz__> I use to have crazy problems suspending to ram and hibernating until I started passing the pci=nomsi option at boot. that solved all issues.
<n8w> vbgunz__:  i dont use suspend to ram at all, coz it never wakes up
<vbgunz__> n8w: do you know how to update grub?
<n8w> vbgunz__:  have never tried it:)
<vbgunz__> you have kubuntu 10.04?
<n8w> vbgunz__:  thats smth i never mess with
<n8w> vbgunz__:  yep
<vbgunz__> n8w: you know how to use the terminal?
<apparle> vbgunz__: you are going from GRUB to GRUB2?
<n8w> vbgunz__:  ye
<vbgunz__> apparle: ?
<vbgunz__> n8w: do this > ls /etc/default | grep grub
<apparle> vbgunz__: you asked  do you know how to update grub?
<vbgunz__> n8w: do you have that file?
<apparle> vbgunz__: oh... u were telling hime
<apparle> vbgunz__: sorry
<vbgunz__> apparle: oh, no, asking n8w if he know how to update grub
<n8w> vbgunz__:  ye got it
<vbgunz__> n8w: awesome do this > sudo cp /etc/default/grub /etc/default/grub__backup
<vbgunz__> n8w: always backup your stuff man
<n8w> vbgunz__:  ye toaly:)
<n8w> vbgunz__:  go on
<vbgunz__> good, do you know how to open files using admin in your favorite editor?
<n8w> vbgunz__:  ye
<vbgunz__> e.g., kdesudo kate /etc/default/grub
<n8w> vbgunz__:  done
<vbgunz__> find the line that looks like this GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="..."
<vbgunz__> whats in the double quotes is different
<n8w> vbgunz__:  listen im a noob, but not a toal noob:)))
<vbgunz__> all good my friend, find that line and within the double quoted string add pci=nomsi
<vbgunz__> so it'll probably look something like "splash pci=nomsi"
<n8w> vbgunz__:  mine contains this. GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<vbgunz__> yeah, thats good, make it look like "quiet splash pci=nomsi"
<n8w> vbgunz__:  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pci=nomsi"
<vbgunz__> save that file and run this in the terminal > sudo update-grub
<vbgunz__> perfect
<n8w> vbgunz__:  all sone
<n8w> vbgunz__:  *done
<n8w> vbgunz__:  ok so what have we done?:)))
<vbgunz__> awesome, the sudo update-grub is pertinent, without it, the changes you made will be lost. now reboot and try suspending to ram
<vbgunz__> you will hopefully be able to suspend to ram and hibernate without messing with knetwork manager
<n8w> vbgunz__:  uff ok the moment of truth is here:D
<vbgunz__> you should be able to do this from the menu manually and set it up to do this from advanced power management
<n8w> vbgunz__:  ok im gonna reboot n suspend...i will hopefully see u in a bit:)
<vbgunz__> n8w: cool stuff\
<denis_> t
<n8w> ..
<vbgunz> n8w: ran some test? suspend to ram work?
<n8w> vbgunz:  nope....
<jedix> hey
<n8w> vbgunz:  when i did suspend to ram, it didnt wake up
<jedix> is there an up to date page with settings required to get gigE speeds out fo my gigE hardware?
<jedix> I have it doing ~35MB/s over scp
<n8w> vbgunz:  n then it didnt even boot up...it got stock on the screen kubuntu...it has happened to me before so i knew what to do
<vbgunz> n8w: can you double check /etc/default/grub and just make sure the pci=nomsi is still there?
<n8w> vbgunz:  so i had to go through the recovery n startx manually
<vbgunz> n8w: sounds like you could have much bigger problems
<vbgunz> is all of your hardware very new?
<jedix> noacpi?
<n8w> vbgunz:  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pci=nomsi"
<n8w> vbgunz:  MSI gx700
<vbgunz> n8w: I remember when I had my suspend problems, it all started with an MSI board
<n8w> vbgunz:  everythin was workin fine on 9.04
<n8w> vbgunz:  even s2disk as default mechanism worked
<n8w> vbgunz:  im kinda gettin tired of 10.4
<vbgunz> n8w: if the pci=nomsi option really didn't work out for you, you can move the backup over it, or edit it again to remove the pci=nomsi option. then remember you need to update-grub for those options to take effect
<jedix> did try noacpi?
<vbgunz> n8w: I can understanf your frustration. I too went right through it with 9.04 trying to get suspend and hibernation working correctly
<n8w> vbgunz:  well lets hope that there will b a fix available soon
<vbgunz> n8w: oh yeah, by the way, do you have S1 and/or S3 power saving enabled in your bios?
<n8w> vbgunz:  dman, i dunno...
<n8w> vbgunz:  im not even sure that there r options like that
<vbgunz> n8w: you can try checking your bios for power features and see if you already have s1 and/or s3 power saving features enabled. do you know how to get into your bios?
<vbgunz> n8w: you need to have global state S3 enabled in order for you to suspend to ram
<n8w> vbgunz:  i could take a look at it...but i dont think thats the prob here...
<apparle> n8w: problem fixed?
<n8w> apparle:  nope;)
<vbgunz> n8w: you can always check and make sure you have at least S3 for suspending to ram
<apparle> n8w: have a look at this http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=18837&start=20
<vbgunz> n8w: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface
<apparle> n8w: the link it gives might help you
<apparle> ok I got to go bye guys
<n8w> apparle:  cya n thx
<apparle> n8w: I am sure that will fix it ;) cya
<n8w> apparle:  ive tried that
<n8w> apparle:  that was the first thing ive tried....
<n8w> apparle:  it executes s2disk,but it gets stock on "snapshotin system"
<n8w> apparle:  the link ive sent u before contains the same guideline
<vbgunz> n8w: if you can confirm your bios supports S3 for suspend to ram and you have it enabled, a bios update might solve it
<n8w> vbgunz:  ye but listen man, everythin was workin on 9.4...
<n8w> vbgunz:  since then i havent changed anythin
<vbgunz> n8w: I hear you, I've personally gone into my bios maybe a dozen times since 9.4 so I am sort of thinking about how I manage my own pc
<n8w> vbgunz:  ye ok:) it has been quite a while since some changes in bios took place in my case...
<n8w> vbgunz:  all i need is a reliable hibernation....i dont even care about suspend to ram
<vbgunz> n8w: for me suspending and hibernation are very important so I can relate
<zus> i need help with kpackagekit please i get this http://pastebin.com/x2FCHAVg when i try to search for anything..
<n8w> vbgunz:  btw what ppa do u use for kubuntu updates?
<vbgunz> n8w: everything is official, the only ppa I have enabled is http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu
<vbgunz> n8w: that delivers KDE 4.4.4 right now
<n8w> vbgunz:  ok, im not gonna take 4.4.4:))
<n8w> vbgunz:  i ended up with a black screen last time:)
<vbgunz> n8w: haha, I can really understand your reason. I think it is stable but I've had my issues with being on the cutting edge.
<n8w> vbgunz:  but its temptin:)
<vbgunz> n8w: i think in the beginning with KDE 4 being such a moving target and things being brand new, there was room for a lot of error. but lately, I find KDE to really be rock solid and issues small
<zus> i need help with kpackagekit please i get this http://pastebin.com/x2FCHAVg when i try to search for anything.. does anyone know what went wrong. and how to fix it
<vbgunz> n8w: someone earlier kept recomming noapic, I think they kept referring it to you, it may be worth a try.
<vbgunz> n8w: you sort of remember how to edit and update grub kernel options now right?
<n8w> vbgunz:  ye i do;)
<vbgunz> good stuff, you live and learn
<vbgunz> one sec\
<Zhenya> hi guys! I'm having major issues with trying to get dual monitors working on a thinkpad t41. Everything except a straight cloning with low resolution gets me garbled screen! Does anyone have any experience fixing this?
<vbgunz> you might want to remove the pci=nomsi and maybe try booting up with noapic, anyhow, check this out for some stuff that might work out for you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<n8w> vbgunz:  aight i will take a look at it
<vbgunz> n8w: scroll and breeze through kernel options
<n8w> vbgunz:  thx a lot for your help man
<vbgunz> n8w: thats community
<n8w> vbgunz:  then im happy to b part of it,)
<vbgunz> good stuff :)
<Zhenya> anyone here that can lend their brain and help me with my display issues?
<zus> is there anyone that can help with kpackagekit errors?
<Bucky> hi. when my laptop goes in stand by and the screen goes black, i don't know how to reactivate it! simply touching the touchpad or hitting a key don't work
<vbgunz> Bucky: what does the power button do?
<Bucky> vbgunz: it partially reactivate the apps, but the screen continues to be black
<vbgunz> Bucky: that seems to be a theme lately, can you switch to tty 1-6? if you know what that is?
<Bucky> no, i don't know what youre talking about :-)
<vbgunz> Bucky: are you on another computer? can you test this now?
<vbgunz> Bucky: You use the keyboard shortcut Ctrl+Alt+F1 through F6 to switch to tty 1 through 6 respectively
<Bucky> i'm on the laptop which has the problem. after the issue i simply reboot with the power button
<Bucky> what is tty* ?
<vbgunz> heh, I am not even sure myself, I sort of just always refer to it as that. its 6 terminals though you have available to you by default with Kubuntu
<vbgunz> say you can't get into your gui, terminals F1 through F6 are there to sort of help you do what needs to be done without a gui
<Bucky> no the problem is different! i dont think i have problem with the gui, the screen simply doesnt turn on again!
<Bucky> i wont see a terminal as well, i think
<vbgunz> Bucky: not really too sure what the problem is, keep asking, hopefully someone could help you out. I thought your gui was failing
<Bucky> dont you know when you touch the touchpad with your finger, or move the mouse to reactivate the screen? simply my laptop doesn't want to do!
<vbgunz> Bucky: I don't own a notebook so I don't have much experience with their possible problems :(
<Bucky> vbgunz: thanks for your attention anyway!
<vbgunz> Bucky: real quick though, once your computer goes into standby, you can wake it up *but* the display doesn't power on, correct?
<Bucky> yes, correct
<vbgunz> Bucky: interested in your problem I saw that if you had effects enabled while your pc entered into standby there may be a chance of your display not coming back up. do you have effects enabled?
<Kash-7> somebody know a good softphone to use in kubuntu ?
<Bucky> vbgunz: yes, they are enabled
<lycan> hey quassel is like xchat right???
<vbgunz> Bucky: one sec, I am checking something out
<Bucky> take your time!
<lycan> quassel=xchat?
<vbgunz> Bucky: have you seen this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3825488&postcount=2
<vbgunz> Bucky: if you have questions, just ask
<ybit> quick q, where in the compiz settings do you adjust the showing of the plasma desktop
<ybit> right now, it it just dims what's on-screen
<ybit> and then shows the plasma desktop stuff and i no likey
<lycan> hey c'mon someone can answer me please?
<vbgunz> lycan: quassel is an irc client
<lycan> and xchat?
<vbgunz> not sure, I never used it
<lycan> ah ok thanks
<vbgunz> lycan: googling xchat, well yeah, seems like the same thing
<lycan> ah ok
<lycan> thanks
<Bucky> vbgunz: the post reguards ubuntu+nvidia, i use kubuntu+ATI. however i'll try to uncomment some lines
<vbgunz> Bucky: Backup your stuff
<vbgunz> Bucky: just ask if you need help doing some stuff
<Bucky> ok, next time i'll ibernate, i'll let you know. thanks
<vbgunz> Bucky: good luck!
<Whammo> hi can anybody tell me how to purge screensavers?
<Armi^2> evening all. Somehow sabnzbdplus is unable to update. Removing it gives me a error message Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<Armi^2> I tried it with apt-get remove -f sabnzbdplus, but did didnt work
<Armi^2> how can I remove it?
<Whammo> Armi^2: have you looked to see if it is listed as installed via synaptic?
<Whammo> does anybody know how to purge whatever silly code makes my screen go black if I don't move my mouse? I do not want or need this ever
<avihay> is it a screensaver or entering powersave mode?
<cac> hi world
<cac> How can i find the repositories in kubuntu, this is new for me
<luciano> \quit
<n8w> anyone familiar with pm-utils
<n8w> ?
<MilitantPotato> I can't seem to find the powerdevil package
<SpaceMan> I'm trying to install 10.04 but the 'prepare partitions' stage doesn't list any drives/partitions, there is a 300GB drive attached via a pci sata card
<Torch> MilitantPotato: it's part of kdebase-workspace
<SpaceMan> how can I show this drive in the install stage?
<MilitantPotato> Torch: Any idea why it's not loading during startup?
<Torch> MilitantPotato: do you get an error message? or what's the problem?
<MilitantPotato> Battery Monitor complains that it's not running
<Torch> MilitantPotato: powerdevil is a kded-module. you can check which modules run in system settings in the kded configuration
<Torch> MilitantPotato: advanced -> service manager
<Torch> MilitantPotato: should be in the list of startup services. and should be checked.
<MilitantPotato> Torch: Service manager complains that KDED it's unable to contact KDED
<Torch> MilitantPotato: ah, so that's the root of the problem... hmm.
<MilitantPotato> sudo kded returns "Aborted"
<Torch> MilitantPotato: it runs as your user
<Torch> MilitantPotato: no sudo
<Torch> MilitantPotato: question is why it cannot start at login (as it should).
<MilitantPotato> Same result, tried that first
<Torch> MilitantPotato: run kdebugdialog and tick kded in the list of debug-outputting apps
<Torch> MilitantPotato: then try again
<Torch> MilitantPotato: hopefully you'll get more output
<Torch> MilitantPotato: if yes, please pastebin it.
<MilitantPotato> It was already checked.
<Torch> MilitantPotato: hmm.
<MilitantPotato> There was a complaint about unable to connect to an Ibus daemon from kdebugdialog
<Torch> MilitantPotato: that's not important
<MilitantPotato> Figured, but the devil's in the details (perfect pun yea?)
<Torch> MilitantPotato: sorry, i think i'm not able to diagnose this further. you might try asking on #kde.
<MilitantPotato> Where is kded run from?
<Torch> MilitantPotato: i'm not really an expert on kde startup procedures, so i don't know. i could find out, but it'd still know too little to really help you.
<MilitantPotato> No worries, thanks for the help reguardless
<supermagnum> hello, can anyone help me with my toucshreen ?
<ShadyEmo> :P
<supermagnum> somehow, it is not deteced.. the hardware is there
<supermagnum> i have tried to follow the instructions frm this page : http://www.google.no/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=2&ved=0CCoQFjAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fbugs.launchpad.net%2Fbugs%2F577257&ei=iYgFTLvgLpaUOMHEmYYF&usg=AFQjCNEy6kMuUuWuUHJNDqfM7upUj9pATQ
<supermagnum> but that did not help.
<ionut> does anyonw knows an alternative an alternative for the application write room (used on mac) ?
<ganaya> Hi, how do you stop plasmoids snapping to grid?
<Typos_King> ionut:    write room?
<ionut> Typos_King: yes, i found pyroom , but i don't like it too much. do you know another?
<Typos_King> I guess I dunno 'write room' :(
<Typos_King> I mean, I don't even know what it's
#kubuntu 2010-06-02
<zus> how do i fix broken packages?
<rats> any ideas why I loose my screen resolution setting when I restert my computer
<Typos_King> zus:    what do you mean?
<ArGGu^^> zus try sudo apt-get install -f
<zus> typos king i began watching a video and it asked for some packages to install then halfway it says i've broken packages...
<zus> ArGGu^^,  what does that -f do?
<Typos_King> -f[ix]
<Typos_King> :)
<rats> i set my resolution for 1024x768 but after i restart my box it reverts back to 1600x1200
<zus> thanks
<Typos_King> rats:   do a manual edit to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rats> Ill try that Typos_King  thanks
<Typos_King> k
<zus> brb foods here :)
<supermagnum> hi, theres something weird with my system..
<supermagnum> modprobe cannot find evdev, even in i have installed the driver ( xf86-input-evdev ) and hal can find the device
<Typos_King> maybe is not what modprobe wants name wise
<Typos_King> maybe is called something else
<supermagnum> Typos_King, that is possible
<supermagnum> i dont know if i can paste the related output from hal here..
<supermagnum> its in the pastebin now
<supermagnum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/443036/
<Typos_King> .. I see nothing related to evdev :|
<supermagnum> yes, and thats weird..
<supermagnum> i get garbled text if i type cat /dev/input/event9, so the device is OK
<supermagnum> * and movemy finger around on the screen
<Typos_King> right
<Typos_King> why are you probing it?
<supermagnum> because i cannot get it to work.
<Typos_King> get what to work?
<supermagnum> the touchscrren of course
<supermagnum> there is a bug related to it: http://www.google.no/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=6&ved=0CEEQFjAF&url=https%3A%2F%2Fbugs.launchpad.net%2Fbugs%2F577257&ei=3J4FTKKHB52SOJ7pgIYF&usg=AFQjCNEy6kMuUuWuUHJNDqfM7upUj9pATQ
<supermagnum> but the solution mentioned on that page doesnot work.
<Typos_King> ..
<Typos_King> I do see a xserver-xorg-input-evtouch package in the repos
<Typos_King> there's also a tslib
<Typos_King> too
<supermagnum> there IS a file that are related to syaptics here  /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/11-x11-synaptics.fdi
<Typos_King> that'd be for the touchpad, not a touchscreen I'd think
<supermagnum> my toucpad mouse does work.
<Typos_King> k
<supermagnum> there is alsoa wacom file.. but nothing related to cf-29/touchscreen..
<Typos_King> what about something about 'evtouch'?
<supermagnum> nope
<markus_> moin
<supermagnum> but there is a file with the same name as the one mentioned on that page.
<supermagnum> that deals with the QEMU USB Table
<supermagnum> maybe it is possible to overwrite that file, perhaps that can help ?
<supermagnum> it is at /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-x11-input.fdi
<supermagnum> i have renamed the orginal 10-x11-input.fdi file to 10-x11-input.fdi.backup and made a new 10-X11-input.fdi file with the recommended settings..
<supermagnum> i will reboot now, if i dont show up here againin about 30 minutes.... whell, you know what happened :P
<Typos_King> she
<Typos_King> what the ***?
<Typos_King> anyhow, -s
<nerdy_kid> my .gtkrc-2.0-kde file disappears when i logout/back in
<nerdy_kid> i removed kubuntu-defualt-settings cause it was causing to many bugs
<supermagnum> no, that did not work...
<supermagnum>  my keyboard and other inputs died.
<supermagnum> good night!
<carutsu> does anybody know where can I get xlibs-dev?
<rsouthard> how long does it take for kde updates to hit the mirrors? like 4.4.4 came out today, and the mirrors are still on 4.4.2.
<Dragnslcr> Usually takes a day or two to get to backports
<rsouthard> 4.4.3 has been out for 3 weeks.
<Dragnslcr> Kubuntu packages for 4.4.3 got built almost a month ago
<Dragnslcr> Looks like the same day as KDE released
<rsouthard> Wonder why i never got the update?
<Dragnslcr> Do you have the updates repository enabled?
<rsouthard> Dragnslcr: I have "important security updates" and "recommended updates" checked.
<rsouthard> I am going off of what "about kde" says in dolphin. Is there a way i can check my version from cli?
<contrast> rsouthard: You're trying to check what version of KDE you have installed?
<rsouthard> contrast: yes. I know i am 4.4.x
<rsouthard> contrast: just dont know what .x version i am on.
<contrast> apt-cache policy kdelibs5
<contrast> That'll show what version you have installed as well as any other versions which are available in the repositories you have configured.
<rsouthard> thats 4.4.2-2-0ubuntu
<rsouthard> thanks
<contrast> No problem... Are you trying to upgrade to the 4.4.4 release that came out today?
<rsouthard> Yes.
<rsouthard> Does kubuntu use different repositories than ubuntu? I am on an ubuntu install then i ran apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.
<maco> nope, same repos
<maco> 4.4.4 isnt in the main repos
<maco> should be in a PPA i think
<Dragnslcr> rsouthard- I think 4.4.3 is in the "Unsupported" repository
<rsouthard> gotcha. i could grab it by enabling the kubuntu-beta-backports you think?
<contrast> Yeah, 4.4.4 is in the main Kubuntu PPA. IIRC, you can run "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa" to add it, but you might want to double-check kubuntu.org to be sure.
<contrast> I'm trying to burn a DVD, but K3b keeps saying "cdrecord has no permission to open the device." Under the Permissions column for the device in K3bSetup, it says "666 root,cdrom". I'm in the cdrom group, so I'm not sure why it's giving this error. Any ideas?
<Dragnslcr> rsouthard- sorry, KDE updates are just in the PPA
<Dragnslcr> rsouthard- http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.4.4
<Dragnslcr> Someone needs to update the topic here
<rsouthard> 666 has to do with your file permissions. you need to get it back to 775. there is no execute in there.
<contrast> Ahh... So just "sudo chmod 775 /dev/sr0"?
<rsouthard> not sure you can do that on a device.
<rsouthard> you could launch k3b as root.
<rsouthard> or add yourself to the root group
<contrast> Yeah, I considered that. I'd rather actually fix whatever the problem is though.
<rsouthard> that is understandable. what are the permissions for your /dev/sr0?
<contrast> Well I just ran that command and they're 775 now, but it's still saying the same thing.
<rsouthard> That is odd.
<contrast> "ls -lh /dev/sr0" returns this: brwxrwxr-x+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2010-06-01 21:33 /dev/sr0
<rsouthard> what about the permission on the file that you are trying to read?
<rsouthard> or that k3b is trying to read?
<contrast> -rw-r--r--
<rsouthard> also, what is your umask? 002?
<contrast> Erm... Not sure. How do I check that?
<rsouthard> umask
<contrast> 0022
<rsouthard> that is good.
<contrast> What's weird is I burned a disc earlier with no problem. When I tried to burn another one right after that, this started. :\
<rsouthard> That sets permission for newly created file 777--0222=755 or -rwx-r-x-r-x
<rsouthard> i am at a loss. sorry. had a similar problem with nfs...and burning. but it was a /etc/exports problem not so much as local perms.
<contrast> Erm... I just made a new file to check that, its permissions are 644 (-rw-r--r--)
<estres> hi there, any one know why I can not conect to the internet? I have to erase the /home/user/.kde directory and then I only can acces to my wireless networ by gnome
<contrast> Well, thanks anyway. :)
<estres> a little help here please
<rsouthard> contrast: were you root when you did that?
<contrast> Nope.
<rsouthard> that is ok. that is normal.
<contrast> 'Kay... Well, thanks for your efforts.
<rsouthard> np. sorry i couldnt be more help. no great with permissions.
<rsouthard> not*
<contrast> No problem.
<rsouthard> post your issue on serverfault.com or kubuntu forums. serverfault has some really sharp admins on there that always help me out.
<contrast> Nice, thanks for the tip.
<rsouthard> yw.
<xerxes> boob
<xerxes> well
<xerxes> this looks....
<xerxes> fun
<corigo> Hi, I believe that my upgrade did not complete and now I have no access (wired or wireless). How can I manually force an update (not a re-install) from a CD source?
<aoueoa> Hey, does anyone have any idea about KDE 4.5 beta1 packages? Is anybody actively working on them? I'd like KDE 4.5, and I don't mind helping out with packaging.
<SkEmO> can I use a recovery shell to format the HD or to install (or re-install) kubuntu from a cd?
<aoueoa> You may be able to use it to format the disk, but I would advise against it. Rather, boot from a Kubuntu CD (or, even better, a USB flash drive imaged with Kubuntu) and install that way.
<SkEmO> well i burnt another cd with kubuntu in it but the dvdrom wont read it
<SkEmO> i rebooted 10 times and still wont show up
<aoueoa> Is the BIOS set to boot from CD/DVD?
<SkEmO> yes
<aoueoa> Hmm… The disc may not have properly been burnt. Are you able to access the CD from within recovery mode?
<SkEmO> i dont know how to do that
<aoueoa> Is the machine with Kubuntu on it accessible right now?
<SkEmO> yeah i have it right next to me
<aoueoa> Are you in the terminal now?
<SkEmO> im in the recovery shell
<SkEmO> so yeah i guess
<SkEmO> but, i have no access to the internet >.>
<aoueoa> What is the output of the command 'ls /dev/scd*' (without quotes)?
<SkEmO> cannot access /dev/scd: no such file
<SkEmO> brb
<aoueoa> Okay.
<estres> any one had problem with the wifi conection?
<aoueoa> Not recently. What wifi chip do you have, and what problems have you been having?
<estres> is not problem of the chip because in gnome works fine
<estres> actually I am using gnome to...
<aoueoa> What problem have you been having?
<aoueoa> *gasp* blasphemer! (kidding)
<estres> the kde not conect to the wifi network
<aoueoa> Which version of Kubuntu are you using?
<estres> kde does not conect to the wifi network
<estres> 10.04
<aoueoa> Was this a fresh install, or did you upgrade from a previous version?
<estres> well I have to erase /home/user/.kde
<estres> because some problems with the desktops
<aoueoa> Is your system fully up to date?
<estres> I think so
<estres> I think kde network manager is the problem
<estres> is installed in v0.7
<estres> version
<estres> aoueoa: ok thank you, I will try another thing
<aoueoa> According to Ubuntu's package information (http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/network-manager-kde), your network manager is out of date. Are you perhaps still using knetworkmanager?
<aoueoa> Oh. you just quit. Never mind.
<aoueoa> Does anyone have any idea about KDE 4.5 beta1 packages? Is anybody actively working on them? I'd like KDE 4.5, and I don't mind helping out with packaging.
<Vbitz> KDE froze on my hp mini 210 on logout
<Vbitz> i am using ubuntu netbook remix and install kde using apt-get
<aoueoa> Did you install kubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-netbook?
<Vbitz> i installed kde-base
<aoueoa> Are you using KDM or still using GDM?
<aoueoa> (on the login screen, does it say Ubuntu [not Kubuntu])?
<corigo> Hi, since my upgrade to 10.04 LTS and a restart I have no network at all! I have already reviewed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/555571 and even when I stop and restart the network-manager service it automatically overwrites my settings from true for wireless to false, and is completely unable to get an IP address at all
<corigo> Mousing over the Network Manage icon in the tool bar gives the message: Networking information unavailable
<corigo> ifconfig does display eth0 but no IP address
<aoueoa> Are you able to get online from that machine at all (with ethernet)?
<corigo> no
<aoueoa> Not even by plugging in? Hmm…
<aoueoa> What if you log out of KDE, press ctrl-alt-f1 and login in the terminal (while plugged in)?
<corigo> not any more... originally after my upgrade I could, but after failed sleep and forced reboot... nothing
<corigo> aoueoa: Network is unreachable ... is the message returned
<corigo> I even swapped the cables between my desktop (this machine I'm typing on) to no effect
<corigo> NIC lights show proper connection
<aoueoa> If you go into the terminal (make sure you're logged out of kdm), type 'sudo stop network-manager;sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' (all with the ethernet plugged in), does it give you an IP address?
<aoueoa> (you can check by running ifconfig)
<corigo> Now there is no eth0, only lo
<corigo> I had manually added a connection to the manager before... now that removed it, and I have nothing
<aoueoa> try adding the following two lines to /etc/network/interfaces:
<aoueoa> auto eth0
<aoueoa> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<aoueoa> then run 'sudo ifup eth0'
<aoueoa> (you can use 'sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces' to edit that file from within the terminal)
<Vbitz> i am using kdm, there is no menson of ubuntu
<corigo> aoueoa: that's ok, trying to learn vi... ok, got an IP now
<corigo> and can ping yahoo.com
<corigo> now how to get back to the UI?
<aoueoa> Vbitz: Is there any specific reason you only want the base of KDE and not the full Kubuntu suite? If not, the easiest way to make sure there are fewer bugs is to install either kubuntu-desktop (if you want the desktop version of KDE with the panel at  the bottom) or kubuntu-netbook (if you want the kubuntu netbook remix, which you can see at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Netbook).
<Vbitz> i did not want it to change anything with the system expect the login screen
<aoueoa> corigo: woah, hold on. This is only a temporary stopgap. The answer to the question is to press alt-F7 (or in some cases alt-F8).
<aoueoa> corigo: But we still need to diagnose your Network Manager problems. We should be able to do this from within KDE, though, so you can feel free to log back into KDE if you feel more comfortable there.
<corigo> ah... what's next?
<aoueoa> Vbitz: In what way did KDE crash on logout?
<Vbitz> stoped at a  blinking cuser
<Vbitz> on a black background
<corigo> aoueoa: relaunching KDE desktop the Networking Manager icon still shows the same message: Networking information not available
<aoueoa> corigo: I'm not a Network Manager expert, but generally what works is to purge the system. It's a bit of a sledgehammer where a scalpel would be more appropriate, but it tends to work. What packages does it list as installed when you run 'dpkg --get-selections | grep network'? (note, that's a pipe [shift-backspace on most keyboards] between selections and grep)
<Vbitz> also note i can not switch to a tty
<aoueoa> corigo: We have completely disabled network manager, so right now that should be correct. Instead we're using Linux's old-fashioned, built-in networking capability (one which is terrible with wifi, which is why network manager was created).
<aoueoa> Vbitz: Were you logging out or shutting down?
<Vbitz> Logging out
<aoueoa> Vbitz: I see. Is the machine still in this state?
<corigo> kdenetwork: install, kdenetwork-filesharing: install, knetworkconf: install, libqt4-network: install, libqtscript4-network: install, network-manager: install, network-manager-kde: install, network-manager-pptp: install, network-manager-pptp-gnome: install, networkstatus: deinstall, plasma-widget-networkmanagement: deinstall
<Vbitz> no using the power switch shuts it down normaly
<aoueoa> corigo: you said you're on 10.04, right?
<corigo> I ran the update using the builtin system
<aoueoa> Vbitz: Does it do this every time you log out of KDE?
<corigo> I don't know if it failed or not
<Vbitz> it has happend twice today out of 3 logouts
<aoueoa> corigo: Try running 'sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<aoueoa> Vbitz: Were all of these trying to logout from the menu? What happens if you use the k menu to try to shut down or reboot instead?
<Vbitz> i was using kickstart
<corigo> running ...
<aoueoa> Vbitz: That's fine. This still applies, as I believe kickstart uses the same methods for logout etc. as the default K menu. My questions are still applicable.
<Vbitz> yes all using the same method
<aoueoa> corigo: An incomplete upgrade can cause a lot of nasty problems. Let's try this first and maybe it'll fix itself.
<aoueoa> Vbitz: What happens if you use the menu to try to reboot? Does it tend to crash then?
<Vbitz> not sure, i will check now, brb
<corigo> That was my first and primary goal... but without a network connection I was dead in the water
<aoueoa> corigo: Yeah, I figured. Network Manager can be pretty finicky still. The team working on it are doing very well, though.
<Vbitz> no crash on reboot
<corigo> I wish there was a group working on Kimpanel as well
<aoueoa> Vbitz: And the machine is fully up to date (you've run the update manager or 'sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' today)?
<corigo> ok done with the upgrade
<aoueoa> corigo: How many people are working on kimpanel?
<corigo> As far as I can tell, only the occassional volunteer when they are free. End of story... and it is a major stumbling block for many foreign language users
<aoueoa> corigo: okay, what does the same command (dpkg ... network) output now?
<corigo> Should I restart
<corigo> It says all is upgraded and up-to-date
<aoueoa> corigo: I meant the command 'dpkg --get-selections | grep network'.
<corigo> ah
<aoueoa> corigo: Don't restart yet.
<corigo> nochange
<aoueoa> corigo: I see. Unfortunately, not speaking any languages that don't use the latin alphabet, I'd be pretty useless trying to improve that program.
<corigo> aoueoa: all it needs to do is support the Unicode standard, foreign language capability is not relevant
<aoueoa> corigo: You should probably uninstall knetworkconf. It has been deprecated for over a year.
<aoueoa> corigo: Then perhaps I don't quite get what it does. I thought it was to allow input in non-latin alphabets.
<aoueoa> Vbitz: Is your ubuntu system up to date?
<Vbitz> mostly
<corigo> right, using key codings. i.e. I type 2 ascii characters and it replaces them with a pre-defined unicode value
<corigo> how do I uninstall knetworkconf?
<aoueoa> Vbitz: What is not up to date?
<aoueoa> corigo: 'sudo apt-get --purge remove knetworkconf'
<aoueoa> corigo: So what problems is it having?
<Vbitz> kdebase-runtime
<aoueoa> Vbitz: Please update that. This may fix your problem.
<Vbitz> updated
<corigo> ok, removed, but other than that previous messages unchanged
<Vbitz> checking
<Vbitz> problem looks to be fixed thanks
<Vbitz> also is there a openoffice.org chaneal
<aoueoa> corigo: Okay, so now i think we should tackle Network Manager itself.
<aoueoa> Vbitz: You're welcome. And I always suggest running all of the updates available to you. (If it says there's a new version of Ubuntu available, I would suggest waiting for a weekend or another time when you have a bit of time to play with things, but any updates that appear in your update manager are highly recommended, as they tend to fix a lot of bugs).
<Vbitz> thanks
<corigo> I'm transfixed
<corigo> I mean, I'm ready
<aoueoa> corigo: Haha! Okay, the best strategy I can come up with is the brute force approach. That is: 'sudo apt-get --purge remove network-manager network-manager-kde network-manager-pptp network-manager-pptp-gnome networkstatus plasma-widget-networkmanagement'
<corigo> hmm... ok, give me a minute
<aoueoa> This will purge (remove and remove configurations for) all of the listed packages. For the ones that aren't installed, that will simply clean up some files that are left behind. For the ones that are installed, it uninstalls them and cleans up those files.
<corigo> sorry, I was very very naughty and started an upgrade to 4.4.4
<aoueoa> corigo: That's okay. I completely understand.
<aoueoa> I'm in Mac OS X right now, but as soon as I reboot my machine is getting 4.5 beta 1 from the experimental repository. I'm busy doing the same with my desktop (which is in another room, but I'm using SSH to update it).
<corigo> I take it that you've tried KDE on OSX?
<aoueoa> corigo: I've tried it, but I never found it to work that well. I'm always optimistic, though, and I'm going to try it again as soon as 4.5 gets into either fink or MacPorts.
<corigo> If I didn't hate Mac keyboards soo very much, and KDE was stable on OS X... then I might finally consider owning a Mac again.
<aoueoa> What don't you like about Mac keyboards?
<corigo> Requires Function keys to use Home, End, Page Up, Page Down, etc.
<corigo> (I hate mice... every time  I have to touch a mouse I'm unhappy)
<corigo> I don't mind the little red dot in the middle of my ThinkPad keyboard so much, but it is still a nuiscance and a distration
<aoueoa> Ahh… yes, that can get a bit annoying on my laptop. Although on a desktop or when my laptop is sitting in its Borg-like state on my desk (no joke - I currently have 8 things plugged into my MBP, and that's only counting my USB hub as one device).
<aoueoa> Oops. Incomplete sentence. When I have it in this space, I use my external keyboard and mouse (purely by coincidence, the keyboard is an Apple keyboard (this one http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Apple_Pro_Keyboard_%28open_top%29.jpg
<aoueoa> but a US keyboard).
<corigo> Ooh, cool new Kimpanel with 4.4.4 will have to try it
<aoueoa> Cool! Hope it works better!
<aoueoa> But this keyboard, in addition to feeling more substantial (I hate Apple's new USB/wireless keyboards because they feel like laptop keyboards and thus feel like they're going to break any moment), actually has home/end, etc.
<corigo> nice
<corigo> Ok, brute forced ... but it said for the two "deinstall" packages of networkstatus and plasma-widget-networkmanagement ... that they are not installed, and therefore not removed
<aoueoa> That should be correct. But now it should have purged everything to do with them.
<corigo> Now grep network gives me: kdenetwork: install, kdenetwork-filesharing: install, libqt4-network: install, libqtscr-network:install, networkstatus: deinstall, and plasma-widget-networkmanagement: deinstall
<corigo> Now you want me to run the distupgrade again?
<aoueoa> Hmm… Didn't remove the networkstatus and plasma-widget-networkmanagement stuff as I expected. Oh well… It's not important (it was purely for tidyness's sake).
<aoueoa> No need to run dist-upgrade again.
<aoueoa> You need to reinstall Network Manager and the surrounding applications. 'sudo apt-get install network-manager network-manager-kde' should take care of it.
<corigo> Now it is requesting a system restart
<corigo> (to complete the update)
<aoueoa> That should be okay.
<aoueoa> In fact, after a reboot, in theory everything should work.
<corigo> Ok, Toolbar icon on hover now says "Unmanaged"
<corigo> Also at startup I keep getting "Nepomuk Semantic Desktop needs the Virtuoso RDF server to store its data.
<corigo> I do have an IP, and can ping yahoo.com, but don't know if that is left over from our previous hack
<aoueoa> The Nepomuk thing is related to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/500212
<aoueoa> I believe all you need to do for that (This is a KDE 4.4 thing) is install virtuoso-server
<aoueoa> ('sudo apt-get install virtuoso-server')
<aoueoa> Are you able to use your Network Manager applet now?
<aoueoa> (You may need to put it back on your panel, since removing the package may have told KDE not to show it anymore).
<corigo> when I do an AltF2 search I see Network Connections and KnetworkManager
<corigo> I do still have an icon in my panel and it is reporting "Unmanaged"
<aoueoa> Hmm…
<aoueoa> try running 'sudo restart network-manager'
<corigo> It popped up a message: Networking system disabled
<well_laid_lawn> try   ifconfig    in konsole maybe to see
<corigo> Still have an IP and can ping yahoo
<well_laid_lawn> k
<aoueoa> well_laid_lawn: I got him to put eth0 in his /etc/network/interfaces file to temporarily workaround the problem to perform a system update.
<corigo> Network Manager is also still cacheing my older connection information despite the purge
<well_laid_lawn> good idea
<aoueoa> corigo: It seems bug 555571 is still plaguing you.
<aoueoa> corigo: Have you tried this workaround? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/555571/comments/14
<corigo> Even after the 4.4.4 upgrade as well
<corigo> Yes, but when I did it before and it rebuild the file it set the WirelessEnabled=false ... the others are true
<aoueoa> Have you tried that after purging and reinstalling network manager?
<aoueoa> well_laid_lawn: How good are you with Network Manager?
<corigo> Just retried... same result...
<well_laid_lawn> aoueoa: I remove it and just use a static ip in the interfaces file///
<corigo> well_laid_lawn: while that's great for the moment, not great for using wireless ... this is my laptop
<aoueoa> well_laid_lawn: Crap. Me too (on my desktop - my laptop has never had a problem with Network Manager, and I just dearly hope it stays that way). I was really hoping you'd be a magical Network Manager guru who actually knows what he's doing with the app.
<well_laid_lawn> aoueoa: it seems every man and his dog has issues with it lately...
<aoueoa> It would make a pleasant change from me trying to figure it out…
<mase_wk> whats the problem with network manager ?
<corigo> It's not managing... it doesn't show any of my hardware
<mase_wk> and are you talking about network-manager , knetworkmanager or nm-applet specifically ?
<aoueoa> mase_wk: corigo is having problems that look a lot like bug 555571. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/555571/
<corigo> all 3
<mase_wk> k, looking
<mase_wk> ah i've hit this before.  i basically killall knetworkmanager && nm-applet
<mase_wk> then right click it and hit enable-networking
<mase_wk> and then if i'm bothered by it i'll kill nm-applet and restart knetworkmanager
<mase_wk> its kind of a hassle though
<corigo> mase_wk: nice idea... but it literally isn't seeing my NICs. When I do the killall and relaunch KNetworkManager, I don't have an option to enable
<mase_wk> corigo: ok but do you get that with nm-applet as well ?
<corigo> My options are: New Wired Connection, Enable Wireless (greyed out and can't be selected), Manage connections
<mase_wk> i don't have the option to enable with knetworkmanager
<mase_wk> but i do with nm-applet
<corigo> Yes
<corigo> Those are my options from the Applet
<mase_wk> corigo: and you get the same options from knetworkmanager also ?
<corigo> No
<mase_wk> k so an ifconfig -a in konsole can see your device ?
<corigo> KnetworkManager shows the manually created wired connection, and one vestigal wireless connection, but won't do anything with either of them
<corigo> Yes, eth0 lo wlan0
<SkEmO> ahhh!! im going nuts!!
<mase_wk> corigo: ok, and does ifconfig wlan0 up restore the enable wireless in nm-applet ?
<corigo> no
<corigo> wlan0 has never been missing, it is just network manager that fails to recognize it
<mase_wk> i didn't say it was missing
<mase_wk> the ifconfig wlan0 up just tells it to power up
<corigo> if I run ifconfig without the -a wlan0 doesn't display
<corigo> ah ... misread your instructions
<corigo> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<mase_wk> are you root when your trying to do this ?
<mase_wk> or using sudo ?
<corigo> sudo
<mase_wk> corigo: what does dmesg say ?
<mase_wk> is there an issue with the driver perhaps ?
<corigo> that overflowed my terminal buffer...
<mase_wk> corigo: so is this only when your resume from suspend you encounter this
<mase_wk> or is it all the time ?
<corigo> all the time
<corigo> Even after a brute force removal of all network manager and re-install... plus an upgrade to 4.4.4
<ani_> kde 4.4.4?
<corigo> Originally the wireless disappeared shortly after upgrading to 9.10, then shortly after that I upgraded to 10.04 (hoping to resolve the wireless issue in 9.10), and after a sleep crash no wired network either
<corigo> ani_: yes, just did that 30 minutes ago
<ani_> what happend than?
<corigo> no change
<ani_> kde network manager still giving problem
<ani_> same here
<corigo> looking at dmesg I don't see anything other than Intel HDA starting normally... I think that is my network card
<well_laid_lawn> it's te sound card
<well_laid_lawn> s/te/the
<corigo> ah
<corigo> how can I send to a text file?
<well_laid_lawn> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<corigo> ..I mean how to send dmesg to a text file?
<well_laid_lawn> dmesg > dmesg.text
<well_laid_lawn> just like that - or read the log it comes from
<well_laid_lawn> /var/log/syslog
<ani_>  messages
<well_laid_lawn> the best way to use dmesg for teouble shooting is to run   dmesg | tail -n 20   then insert/restart/whatever then repeat the command
<corigo> paste.ubuntu.com/443154/
<SkEmO> what does "proc" or "/proc" means?
<corigo> process
<well_laid_lawn> SkEmO: /proc is in the filesystem  - try   cat /proc/cpuinfo
<corigo> 1.335267 ... eth0: no errors in dmesg
<corigo> 7.023530 iwlagn: Intel driver loaded
<obert> 1.how to get autologin,please? no need to insert root pw at startup. 2.what is the param to have to type sudo and stay as root for more time than do sudo pw, please?
<well_laid_lawn> corigo: sorry for coming in late but wasn't the issue that the nics were working just not in knetworkmanager?
<corigo> yes, which effectively leaves me unable to use wireless, and I've had to manually set eth0
<well_laid_lawn> corigo: thought about just swapping knetworkmanager for wicd?
<paul__> my resolution has dropped down to 800x600, I think it's something to do with my nvidia driver as it says its not running whenever I start up X. any ideas where to set the resolution or how to make the driver work properly?
<well_laid_lawn> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-2 (lucid), package size 39 kB, installed size 88 kB
<well_laid_lawn> paul__: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<corigo> Never heard of it
<SkEmO> haha processor 0
<paul__> well_laid_lawn many thanks
<well_laid_lawn> obert: for #2 - try   sudo -s   or   sudo -i
<obert> grrr and why if i launch kate from yakuake then press ctrl+z to do other things,the app will be freezed?
<well_laid_lawn> obert: iirc ctrl+z in most editors is the undo keys
<obert> isnt ctrl+z to come back to shell,for instance after i typed man foobar?
<obert> yes,i assumed that
<well_laid_lawn> lots of apps use it obert
<obert> what do you do then? just opens a new shell window?
<well_laid_lawn> obert: the   q   button will end a man page too
<obert> oh :) then for the main question on how to launch an app from yakuake then continue to work on shell,what is the good way?
<obert> mmm
<well_laid_lawn> obert: put an   &   at the end - like   kate &
<corigo> well_laid_lawn: Could not connect to wicd's D-Bus interface.
<obert> i mean.i'd type kate foobar and it is opens kate foobar,then the shell looks freezed. so i try to press ctrl+z to come back to shell and kate will be freezed
<obert> filezilla& too? like that?
<well_laid_lawn> obert: a space before the & normally
<obert> uh thanks
<obert> IBusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon  - i get still this
<well_laid_lawn> corigo: I don't use any networkmanager here - does   ps aux | grep dbus   return two or more lines?
<corigo> more
<well_laid_lawn> obert: while starting kate?
<well_laid_lawn> corigo: then it is running
<obert> uhmf sudo -i then i'll be root, and to come back user? why i dont feel man intuitive and clear.
<obert> any app
<corigo> it is running
<well_laid_lawn> obert: type   exit   to leave sudo -i
<WindPower> Or Ctrl+D
<obert> no man for exit??
<obert> bah.
<WindPower> Also don't worry about the dbus message
<corigo> but it doesn't see my wireless (or any) networks
<corigo> any wireless that is.
<well_laid_lawn> corigo: you may need to restart the networking
<obert> i must get more practice with this
<obert> also dolphin is a nightmare to be used. but mkdir looks ancient
<well_laid_lawn> obert: took me ages to learn
<obert> i'm older than ages:P
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<corigo> You mean in Kubuntu? I've already restarted the router, and confirmed connection on my Android
<paul__> I've downloaded the nvidia driver (.run file) but I'm unable to execute it. I set permission to 755 and tried to run it from a shell but it says must be run as root. using sudo doesn't work, permission denied. Is there another way?
<well_laid_lawn> corigo: sudo service networking restart
<obert> try sudo -i
<obert> :P
<paul__> thanks obert
<WindPower> paul__: Chmod it 777
<WindPower> Or chown root
<WindPower> Dunno
<paul__> chown root gives permission denied, operation not permitted
<paul__> gonna try -i method
<obert> paul__: exit to come back user from root heh
<WindPower> Or use the packages instead
<obert> how do you configure plasma bottom bar to get usability of the pc?
<corigo> obert: what do you mean?
<paul__> the running the file as sudo -i gives file not found
<paul__> even when using ./
<obert> i saw some bottom bars with the apps that were added to it
<obert> sort of
<well_laid_lawn> paul__: sudo -i would have changed the dir
<corigo> click the bean and add plasmoids
<paul__> oh how do we deal with that?
<well_laid_lawn> paul__: where is the .run file?
<WindPower> cd back to the dir, or type the full path to the file
<obert> gimme some cool tips,come on :P
<obert> some more :)
<paul__> well_laid_lawn: /home/user/Downloads
<paul__> will try full file
<corigo> I never should have upgraded from 9.01
<corigo> 9.04
<well_laid_lawn> paul__: then type   cd /home/user/Downloads - then do the run thing
<obert> To enable automatic logon in Ubuntu, you will need to open and run GNOME Display Manager (also known as Logon Window Preference) as root. ??
<obert> mah
<obert> kdesu /usr/sbin/gdmsetup
<well_laid_lawn> corigo: newer isn't always better - i still use dapper here
<well_laid_lawn> obert: that won't work in kubuntu - it uses kdm not gdm
<paul__> using sudo -i with full path gives permission denied. attempting to chown to root:root also gives permission denied. any ideas?
<obert> mhm i was too fast to read
<obert> alt+f2 kdesu /usr/sbin/gdmsetup inserted pw
<well_laid_lawn> paul__: ls -l /path/to/.run/file
<corigo> well_laid_lawn: what version of KDE?
<well_laid_lawn> who owns it paul__
<obert> and i hope to can recover my old hd.damnit
<well_laid_lawn> corigo: I use fluxbox :]
<paul__> well_laid_lawn: its owned by user
<paul__> was downloaded from browser
<well_laid_lawn> paul__: is there a x in the begginning of the ls -l output - it might not be executable
<well_laid_lawn> chmod +x .run
<paul__> well_laid_lawn it looks like this: -rwxr-xr-x 1 paul paul
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> paul__: you'll have to look for a readme in the files you d/loaded mate
<paul__> it's only one file
<paul__> it sucks.
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> one min
<phoenix__> anyone there
<paul__> well_laid_lawn: I just saw instructions saying to run it as root and use the "sh" command. must be a script or some sort eh. I tried to do it with sudo but it said "can't open"
<WindPower> paul__, why not use the nvidia driver package
<well_laid_lawn> paul__: that link I gave said to use the command sudo sh .run file
<phoenix__> i have a proble  with kpackagekit can anyone help  me
<corigo> wicd doesn't help... even after system restart not finding any wireless networks
<paul__> WindPower: someone posted me a web url saying to install the latest driver from nvidia website. I'm having problems getting the package driver to load
<well_laid_lawn> paul__: so doing   sudo sh ".run file" ?
<paul__> well_laid_lawn: yeah that's what I tried just now..but maybe the permission has changed when I did +x?
<well_laid_lawn> paul__: have you installed the nvidia binary driver before on this comp?
<paul__> well_laid_lawn yes
<well_laid_lawn> paul__: it is working?
<paul__> well_laid_lawn it worked initially, but since doing an update every time I restart X the nvidia driver no longer works properly I get a message saying it couldn't load and to take action.
<paul__> my resolution is 800x600
<phoenix__> paul__: it happens me too
<paul__> :-/
<well_laid_lawn> paul__: I meant the run script now is it working " well_laid_lawn: yeah that's what I tried just now..but maybe the permission has changed when I did +x?"
<paul__> sometimes it works as yesterday it was working fine, not sure what I did to make it work
<phoenix__> paul__: are you using the 9 series
<paul__> today its not working again
<paul__> well_laid_lawn oh sorry, no its not running. it says cannot open.
<well_laid_lawn> paul__: you need to do the 8 steps in order from that link
<paul__> phoenix__ 7 series
<paul__> well_laid_lawn ok sorry will try again
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<phoenix__> paul__: after every kernel update , i have to reinstall the nvidia driver, but now after 10.04 it is solved
<paul__> phew
<paul__> hopefully this will fix it properly then
<phoenix__> paul__: what is your kubuntu version
<paul__> I'm using 10.04
<obert> uhmf.looks like i'd removed all apps from bottom plasma-desktop
<paul__> from an upgrade from 9.10
<obert> even the windows looks like too big,sometimes
<obert> add objects,dont see any submit buttons.
<phoenix__> paul__: ha ha ha , my nvidia driver crashed after update, i tried to reinstall but no success. i tried the driver from nvidia website, but it failed, i freshly installed kubuntu
<phoenix__> paul__: did you try the command line arguments while installing the nvidia driver
<well_laid_lawn> phoenix__: there's this link i gave to paul__  - http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<obert> dunno.
<paul__> phoenix__ I didn't try anything like that, just ticked the option for the driver support is all I did. it seems very tempramental eh, sometimes it will work and other times not. restarting X seems to fix it sometimes if you create a new X config or use the backup one, something like that
<bigbrovar__> has anyone upgraded to kde 4.4.4? hope its safe to do so? cus I heard someone complaining of kopete crashing randomly :-|
<paul__> phoenix__ I like the nvidia server as I use the twinview with 2 monitors for charting software.. but now the server app is not showing any of the twinview stuff.
<phoenix__> paul__: did you try the solution in the link that well_laid_lawn gave you
<paul__> the markets are open and i'm losing a fortune...f'kin X
<WindPower> bigbrovar: I updated today, no issue, but I don't use kopete
<bigbrovar> WindPower: thanks, updating as we speak
<paul__> phoenix__ gonna go through it properly just now, I only downloaded the script initially and tried to run it...I should of read the instructions through properly first
<vot> howdy
<vot> well i just fired up the new kubuntu
<vot> i must say its the best looking linux disto ive seen
<vot> whats the story you guys got some graphic artists no one else has
<paul__> those guys have worked really hard
<well_laid_lawn> I don't think there is a developer in here this early vot
<WindPower> That's good to hear vot, though kubuntu is pretty much kde, no extra artwork
<paul__> 10.04 looks amazing
<vot> paul__:  it does
<WindPower> So you should thank the people in #kde too
<vot> the desktop is of the quality of a commercial desktop yea the new kde and plasma desktop are great
<WindPower> I need some sleep, bye
<obert> looks like i'd destroied all:P
<obert> gnite WindPower
<vot> its like mac and windows had a baby:P
<paul__> haha yes
<obert> right click on bottom right part,add objects->nothing happens
<paul__> i'm not having much luck today :-/
<paul__> I tried to open the module blacklist but it hasn't opened
<paul__> gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf <-- nothing happened, after it asked for sudo pass
<well_laid_lawn> obert: in your home folder there should be a folder in .kde somewhere called plasma yes?
<paul__> if I try to run the command again, I get: No protocols specified. (gedit:8556): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<phoenix__> sudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf insted of "gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf"
<paul__> thanks
<well_laid_lawn> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<phoenix__> paul__: the instruction given are for ubuntu, you have to correct some to use it with kubunru
<paul__> phoenix__ same :-/ will try vi instead
<well_laid_lawn> paul__: X isn't running?
<paul__> X is running, it's bizarre
<well_laid_lawn> try vim then
<paul__> ok
<phoenix__> paul__: can you paste the xorg error log
<paul__> sure
<paul__> I've updated the blacklist just completing the final steps if this fails I will paste error log
<phoenix__> paul__: ok
<obert> what is the purpose of plasma red ball??:D
<obert> and mostly how to remove the red ball from my plasma?:P
<diana_> applications don't show up in the task bar anymore. how do i fix this?
<paul__> unable to run the .run file with sudo
<paul__> says "unable to open" when doing sudo sh .run
<paul__> it says permission denied when I try and chown it to root, or copy it to /.root
<paul__> any ideas?
<paul__> I think the only solution looks like enabling root user password and su to root
<mase_wk> erm
<mase_wk> are you trying to run the script in the current directory ?
<mase_wk> also what are the permissions on the files
<mase_wk> you should be able to do sudo ./.run
<tdn> How do I get desktop effects to work in 10.04 with the new nouveau driver?
<mase_wk> but sudo .run won't work
<mase_wk> or rather sudo sh .run won't work
<paul_____> sorry major problems here, running at 640x480
<paul_____> mase_wk: i'm running it from /home/user with the full path specified
<paul_____> mase_wk: the .run file is set to 755 and is user:user
<mase_wk> ok so your doing sudo sh /home/user/.run ?
<paul_____> exactly
<corigo> How can I comment out a section in my /etc/network/interfaces file?
<mase_wk> paul_____: what is the contents of that file ?
<corigo> (what is the terminology for opening and closing a comment)
<mase_wk> does it have #!/bin/sh at the top ?
<paul_____> mase_wk: I'm not sure, it's the driver from Nvidia website to install the latest driver binary
<paul_____> will check
<well_laid_lawn> corigo: a   #   at the start of the line is a commented line
<mase_wk> ah ok
<mase_wk> paul_____: any reason why your not using the driver in the partner repositories ?
<paul_____> interesting, when I opened it said "Incomplete last line][converted" maybe a bad file?
<mase_wk> yeh sounds corrupted.
<paul_____> the top looks like this: #! /bin/sh
<paul_____> i will try and download it again
<mase_wk> paul_____: unless you really need the latest nvidia driver for something i would stick with what is available in the partner repo
<mase_wk> paul_____: the nvidia driver is annoying even for experienced users.
<corigo> P.S. My kids must have disabled my wireless using the hardware switch on my laptop... can now use wireless via network manager...
<corigo> the "rfkill list" command was the key to figuring it out.
<corigo> Not sure what happened to the wired connection and why that wasn't being managed.
<paul_____> mase_wk: damn :-/
<mase_wk> ?
<paul______> i have no idea why im getting d/c from here
<paul______> happening frequently now
<paul______> things are repeating too
<paul_____> doh, I have 5 irc connections! i hate this "window list" thing. I preferred the old style taskmanager
<paul__> ok sorry about that guys
<paul__> im back to my original one
<paul__> user error :-p
<ivan_> hola
<well_laid_lawn> !es | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<paul__> espania
<skramer_> hi, I have a problem with icons: in some programs I see lot of "?" icons
<ivan_> yes
<skramer_> strange, if I move the mouse on those "?" they sometimes change to the correct icon and then change back to "ß"
<paul__> this is driving me nuts
<skramer_> so did I miss anything? I'm on Lucid and latest KDE SC 4.4.4
<well_laid_lawn> skramer_: sounds like a bad icon set - the mouseover works but not the rest
<paul__> I'm trying to install the nividia driver but it won't let me run the .run file with sudo. says "cannot open"
<skramer_> well_laid_lawn: but I just use the standard oxygen icons...
<well_laid_lawn> paul__: you said it was a bad d/load before
<paul__> well_laid_lawn: i have just re-downloaded it with wget and deleted the old file first
<well_laid_lawn> skramer_: did you upgrade to lucid or a fresh install?
<skramer_> well_laid_lawn: upgrade
<well_laid_lawn> paul__: did you redo what showed the last d/load was bad as a check?
<paul__> yeah
<skramer_> well_laid_lawn: the problem only exists on laptop, the VM install on desktop doesn't have such problem although it's also upgraded from Karmic
<well_laid_lawn> skramer_: you can try in konsole   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   to pull in anything missing
<paul__> well_laid_lawn: same message: [Incomplete last line][converted] 1478
<paul__> 91 lines, 63733388 characters
<skramer_> well_laid_lawn: ok, I'll try this
<well_laid_lawn> paul__: sounds like another bad d/load - might be worthwhile trying what mase_wk suggested earlier
<paul__> ok will try it
<skramer_> well_laid_lawn: it says there is nothing else to be installed.
<paul__> how do I enable root
<well_laid_lawn> skramer_: you ran those three commands with the && between?
<mase_wk> paul__: you can sudo bash
<mase_wk> to get a root prompt
<paul__> oh cool
<skramer_> well_laid_lawn: sure, I did ;-)
<well_laid_lawn> k
<paul__> I need coffee
<paul__> that's why things are not working. it's 9am and I haven't had any
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<paul__> woah I did it
<bawww> how can i get the best font settings on Kword?
<paul__> I did sudo bash...then cd /root... then wget the file to there, then sh ./run...bingo!
<mase_wk> bawww: install a font that you like?
<paul__> its installing
<well_laid_lawn> skramer_: all i can suggest is to   dpkg-reconfigure   the oxygen icons theme - you'll have to search for it in the package manager tho
<paul__> must of been permission prob on the folders in user tree
<mase_wk> paul__: erm using wget as root is not a good idea
<paul__> needs must :-/
<mase_wk> you could wget the file
<mase_wk> and copy it as root
<paul__> i tried that but it failed :(
<skramer_> well_laid_lawn: ok, thank you
<bawww> mase_wk: i meant the best font rendering?
<paul__> I got to quit X to run it
<paul__> brb
<mase_wk> if its a permissions issue then it doesn't matter who you wget as
<vot> hi guys
<vot> is their some way to add a "computer" icon to the desktop like gnome
<th_> can someone tell me how to mount a sambashare on a kubunu?
<vot> you can connect to samba shares via computer->remote cant u
<paul__> thanks everyone for your help earlier. I'm pleased to say I now have the nividia driver installed and the server is running...graphics are back to max resolution and twinview is enabled =)
<vot> err computer -> network
<paul__> now time for a much earned coffee break
<vot> whats the story with mouse intergration
<vot> when running kubuntu under virtualbox
<vot> ah its ok
<vot> it updated my kernel and broke built module i guess
<vot> oh wow i see the opengl provided through vbox's 3d integration isnt sufficient
<nebula> help now install inUtileBar ?
<nebula> now run ?
<inch> здрасти
<well_laid_lawn> !ru | inch
<ubottu> inch: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nebula> !inUtileBar
<daedaluz> this can't be right.. I want to install unrar, apt wants to uninstall loads of totally unrelated stuff http://pastebin.ca/1875881
<Atritas> daedaluz: try "sudo aptitude install -f" to search for and try to fix broken packages (incl. dependencies) and see if it wants to do the same/similar thing.
<daedaluz> Atritas: http://pastebin.ca/1875893 it wants to reinstall purged packages and still remove whole bunch of packages I want. dependencies, has apt heard of them?
<amichair> how can the wireless subsystem be reset? it looks like the wireless hangs (after working properly for a few minutes)
<Atritas> daedaluz: Well it seems you have unsatisifed dependencies which resulted in a consistency problem with your dpkg-database. Although it's rare this *can* happen if you sometimes use "aptitude" and sometimes you use "apt-get" which do work differently when handling dependencies (and reverse dependencies).
<Atritas> daedaluz: The easiest thing would be to follow the suggestion and then reinstall and/or purge packages again to your liking. The alternative would be to track down and fix the inconsitencies by hand, which is not only tedious but also not worth it for those few packages IMHO.
<daedaluz> Atritas: what? aptitude and apt-get do things incompatibly? oh wow.
<daedaluz> well, thanks for help, opted to remove "unneeded" packages
<Atritas> daedaluz: Not incompatibly per se, just different... afaik apt-get does not track reverse dependencies at all.
<Atritas> So, if you install with aptitude and remove with apt-get for instance it's not guaranteed that all depending packages are removed, too. Wether or not hey are still in use.
<Atritas> daedaluz: which - in turn - would make a perfect match for your packages that mysteriously "want to be uninstalled" :-)
<daedaluz> Atritas: okay, so I guess that my habit of using aptitude on cli and synaptics habit of using apt on gui do not match
<Atritas> daedaluz: Perhaps... But it's nothing to worry really. It's just a few unneccessary packages that are left over. You can always find those with the package "deborphan", too.
<daedaluz> I wonder how much of a effort it would be to trash all that apt-get, apt-cache, deborphan and aptitude clusterf'ck and reinstate zypper or pacman instead
<ubuntu_> hi
<Atritas> daedaluz: Without wanting to start a religous war, i personally prefer dpkg as i find its architecture superior. But without any emotion: It's just another way to manage packages... I'm perfectly able to f'ck up a rpm-based system using zypper, rug, etc., too :-)
<ubuntu_> Hi ever[ybody here is the problem: i had as a MBR partition the one with the SUSE linux and through that (and the GRUB loader) i was able to boot the UBUNTU partition which isnt bootable by itself... now the SUSE partition is broken(the hd is broken) and i cannot boot the UBUNTU PARTITION ...what can i do in order to make the ubuntu part bootable???? thnzxxx
<sheytan> Hi there
<sheytan> after my yesterday upgrade to kde 4.4.4 i have tooo much processes running with '?'
<sheytan> know issue?
<sheytan> any way to fix  it?
<amichair> how can the wireless subsystem be reset? it looks like the wireless hangs after working properly for a few minutes
<sheytan> no one?
<sheytan> ive got sometimes three the same processes
<sheytan> they all have got '?'
<apparle> ok guys I have a funny problem I get this "grep-status: executable name not found; reading from standard input" when I press tab after "sudo apt-get purge"
<Torch> apparle: do you have grep-status?
<apparle> Torch: how do I find that? which package?
<apparle> !find grep-status
<ubottu> File grep-status found in dctrl-tools
<apparle> I am unable to remove the package dlocate
<apparle> help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/443282/
<Atritas> apparle: "dpkg --purge dlocate" gives the same result?
<apparle> Atritas: I didn't try that, but purging with aptitude fixed it
<attila_> ciao
<MickOat> Hello, is anyone else experiencing Kubuntu 10.04 regularly hitting 100% CPU and freezing?
<_4strO> MickOat: no pb @ home
<obert> uhmf i get the bBall runnin in my plasma. how to stop it&remove it?
<_4strO> MickOat: look at the taskmanager wich process take all CPU
<obert> gettin mad:P
<obert> taskmanager in kubuntu?
<_4strO> obert: dont know, kill the process ?
<MickOat> u mean system monitor?
<_4strO> yep
<_4strO> ctrl + esc
<obert> dunno how to kill it. sudo kill bBall returns 'i need an ID'
<_4strO> (sorry about app names, i have french name)
<SpaceMan> killall -9 bBall
<obert> if kill nameapp is
<obert> uhm
<obert> no process found
<MickOat> I checked forums and launchpad... seems to be a bug affecting some people
<MickOat> system seems ok at the moment but can randomly go to 100% CPU and freeze...
<obert> i have no idea.
<obert> no info in the web too. wth is that red ball?
<obert> when i do right click over one app it'll shows 'remove app' and that's good. but nothing about this red ball:)
<MickOat> red ball? you mean the bouncy ball widget?
<_4strO> obert:  killall -9 bball
<obert> none
<obert> _4strO:   bball=no process found
<_4strO> obert: is it the red ball ?
<obert> mhm
<_4strO> just right click on it
<obert> add obj -> red ball (dunno why i've took that,though)
<obert> i cannot right click.it is moving
<MickOat> it should stop after a while... :P
<MickOat> its a bouncy ball...
<obert> it is since this morning that is runnin
<MickOat> lol
<obert> what's the purpose of that bball too..is it a game?
<obert> or just a nightmare?
<_4strO> just fun
<MickOat> hmm... its bouncyness might be set a bit high :P
<obert> fun??! pacman is fun.this is a stressfull thing:P
<obert> yes it is.so fast
<MickOat> you should be able to grab it with your mouse pointer
<obert> i cannot take it via mouse: too fast
<obert> if this is fun,kubuntu is a very weird people :P
<obert> /usr/share/kde4/services/plasma-applet-bball.desktop
<obert> no idea.
<ArGGu^^> obert ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<ArGGu^^> remove section where is plugin=BbalL
<ArGGu^^> and logout and login
<ArGGu^^> see if that helps
<obert> sudo kate  ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc ?
<ArGGu^^> no need to sudo
<MickOat> kinda sucks if your bouncy ball widget has gone crazy :P
<obert> just comment it?
<ArGGu^^> well I thin you can just remove it
<ArGGu^^> *think
<obert> #commented
<ArGGu^^> that file just have information of widget what you have running
<MickOat> I just tried to lock widgets to see if it stops the bouncy ball and it does
<MickOat> When I unlocked widgets again mine didn't bounce around and I could remove it
<obert> weird. i'd commented it saved and closed kate, reopened it and now it no finds that commented line
<obert> block objects doesnt helps. i try to reboot (if that means logout and login)
<MickOat> no, lock widgets
<MickOat> click on plasma icon top left of screen
<MickOat> click on "lock widgets"
<obert> nothing happens
<MickOat> the ball doesn't stop?
<obert> i feel stupid.
<obert> no
<MickOat> oh dear
<MickOat> you have a rogue bouncy ball...
<MickOat> :P
<obert> damnit.
<MickOat> it worked for me...
<obert> uff finally.
<MickOat> You got it?
<obert> reduced zoom. locked objects. got lucky to can click over the ball and i opened its settings,reduced all settings to 0,unlocked widgets removed ball
<obert> uarf
<MickOat> yay :D
<obert> now instead smoke a cigarette i should take a very big cigar:P
<obert> but trust me.red ball IS NOT funny:P
<_4strO> lol
<obert> and dunno why man kill doesnt shows any all-9
<MickOat> The red ball is evil >:D
<reagleBRKLN> I have a small function that fetches web content for me: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/221011/ . Dealing with the character encoding can be tricky. Here you see I look for the HTTP charset, and if not present assume/force utf-8. Is there a better way using the standard libraries? A trick for also looking at the HTML meta tag?
<obert> MickOat:  than kubuntu man should advice their users:P
<MickOat> obert: I've honestly never heard of the bouncy ball doing that before
<obert> but do you feel happy with man or is just about me that i never understand how to use their explanations?
<MickOat> ?
<obert> MickOat:  just enable it, click 'auto bouncing' and set high bouncying speed:P
<MickOat> I look for the simple solution
<MickOat> obert: No. :P
<obert> come on..it is fun :P
<MickOat> come away from the bouncy ball
<obert> kill -9 -1  mah
<obert> uh  killall(1).
<obert> well i dont feel man so intuitive still
<obert> or maybe i just need to get more practice
<obert> thanks a lot people
<MickOat> no problemo
<rmrfslash> So what's with the VPN tab in the network manager?
<rmrfslash> can't do anything with it
<rmrfslash> Do I need to install network-manager-openvpn-kde for this to be enabled or something?
<obert> no problemo?:)
<MickOat> you're welcome
<obert> yes yes:P
<obert> well some tools looks nice
<obert> do you got some preferred tools/config?
<MickOat> I dunno
<obert> :)
<supermagnum> how do i find all files ending with fdi using the command prompt?
<LjL> find -name '*fdi'
<supermagnum> thanks !
<supermagnum> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3112239.0
<nebula> help
<obert> compiz time:)
<obert> i have a lot of time to spend today.
<obert> in useless stuff:P
<MickOat> I prefer kwin
<obert> MickOat: never heard about
<obert> killall -9 amsn shouldnt works?
<edgy> Hi, today I got updates to kde 4.4.4 and I updated the system but now glxgears and glxinfo show Segmentation Fault, the strange thing is Gnome does works properly
<MickOat> obert: kwin is part of kde
<obert> found it.thanks
<obert> still downloadin compiz
<MickOat> you dont use kwin?
<obert> no
<MickOat> Have you used KDE with effects enabled?
<obert> these are my first try on linux
<MickOat> obert: KDE already has composite effects, it doesn't need compiz
<obert> i see.but too late
<obert> apt-get is runnin already
<obert> sigh.graph signs here too.
<obert> cant wait for new machine to arrive
<rohdef> is there know problems with the installer in 10.04?
<obert> some issues about bball
<rohdef> I've got a call from one of my friends telling that it crashed when he should be allowed to select language
<rohdef> and a second time on the partions screen
<rohdef> he also tells that the system gets very very slow when starting the installer
<MickOat> rohdef: yes, same thing happened to me today... you have to click the "update installer" link when the installer first starts
<MickOat> rohdef: after that it installs fine
<obert> is there a way to ctrl+f over yakuake after done a locate?
<rohdef> MickOat, told him that, thanks a lot
<MickOat> np
<blueyed> Anyone else having problems to get the kdm login screen back when closing the last X session? (e.g. via "awesome" for me, but the same with kwin/plasma/default, too): I just get a blank screen, no way to get to a VT - can only reset the computer.
<blueyed> does not happen when using gdm instead of kdm, and "kdmctl reserve" works to get a new login screen (before logging out of the last session). Using Lucid.
<Drknzz> Hi guys! I just installed kubunut-desktop on my lucid gnome install, and my sound isnt working :S
<human> Drknzz, you must set the channels in mixer
<human> The mixer is in the tray by default
<Drknzz> human: i just figured that out, its kinda weird they come pre-muted, eh?
<Drknzz> human: I just thought KDE had sound problems as in the first stable releases
<human> You can type alsamixer in terminal and set it correctly.
<human> Drknzz, I have 9.10 and it works here
<Drknzz> I have Lucid
<human> Drknzz, you have tryed to set channels in tray? Have you sound in GNOME?
<_jam> when I click on KRandRTray after transferring the screen to an external VGA monitor, both my laptop and external screen go blank.
<_jam> If i right-click on the tray and use the provided contextual menu to enable my laptop display and then disable the external display, everything is fine
<_jam> my google-fu is returning mostly several year old reports that do not seem relevant anymore. is this a known problem
<_jam> oh, and right clicking and selecting "Configure display" causes the same blanking problem
<_jam> I'm able to hit the console and restart kdm and get the screen back (though it goes back to a 1024x768 resolution instead of the native resolution)
<_jam> is there a CLI program that I can use to restore the screen on one of the monitors?
<odhinn> Hello
<sebastian> Hey guys, i got a ATI ASUS EAH 4670 graphic card, and was woundering if theres any drivers for it, atm i got a driver for radeon but its not working 100%
<DarthFrog> !fglrx | sebastian
<ubottu> sebastian: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sebastian> thank you
<odhinn> ok guys, got a Webcam that identifies itself as "Bus 001 Device 003: ID 13d3:5094 IMC Networks " in lsusb, picture is upside down. Anyone have any suggestions?
<sebastian> i dont understand it says [Radeon HD 4670] but the radeon drivers dont work as they should, i use the asus driver in windows and it works perfectly, but its not available for linux
<obert> i got forced rebooted when i'd tried to load a site that is using flash (seems)
<DarthFrog> sebastian: ATI provides fglrx drivers for Linux.  I'm using them right now with my Radeon 5770 card.  They work well.
<sebastian> but i got asus not ati my bad
<sebastian> but its radeon aswell
<DarthFrog> sebastian: My card is also an Asus.  ATI makes the GPU, though.
<sebastian> the problem is, when i use the opensource driver, xbmc works great, but it dont transfer sound through the hdmi cable to my tv, but it does on the official driver, but then the picture dont work on xmbc xD
<obert> i hate alice.it
<odhinn> any ideas for me, DarthFrog?
<odhinn> you usually have all the answers! lol
<DarthFrog> odhinn: Thanks for your confidence. :-)  I've never used a web cam, sorry.
<odhinn> lol...thanks anyway, I shoulda known it wouldn't be that easy!
<DarthFrog> odhinn: Personally, I'd just turn the camera upside down. :-)
<odhinn> unfortunately....it's built-in to a laptop
<sebastian> turn ur laptop upside down :)
<odhinn> ROFL....I tried that....it's hard to Skype like that!
<odhinn> all the ppl in Denny's thought I'd gone nuts!
<sebastian> isnt there any settings in skype where u can transform the picture the opposite way?
<odhinn> I actually don't know, I don't really yse Skype
<odhinn> *use
<sebastian> so what program are u using for ur cam?
<odhinn> I was just trying to get it working to video chat with Kopete
<odhinn> I found that it's a known issue with this kind of laptop, but couldn't find a fix
<DarthFrog> odhinn: If it's important to you, why not disable the on-board camera and pick up a cheap external USB one?
<odhinn> was gonna keep that for a last resort
<odhinn> I'm fairly new to Linux, but only "this time around", I decided this time I was gonna stay put and try to "fix" my problems rather than resorting back to Winblows....lmao
<odhinn> but, that's ok....I'll figure it out sometime or another....
<odhinn> good thing I don't use the webcam that often, eh?
<DarthFrog> It gives you a different view of the world. :-)
<odhinn> hehe
<odhinn> I suppose one could say that
<sebastian> anyone knows a good media center with gpu acceleration except xbmc?
<odhinn> sorry, sebastian, I don't...don't really use one either
<DarthFrog> sebastian: Check out Mythbuntu
<sebastian> but thats an OS tho isnt it?
<DarthFrog> It's Ubuntu/Kubuntu with MythTV & control center utility.
<DarthFrog> By default, it uses XFCE but you can install either Kubuntu or Ubuntu desktop.
<sebastian> ok thx
<DarthFrog> XFCE is good, tho.
<sebastian> i like eyecandy tho :D
<odhinn> lmao
<odhinn> I've never actually used/seen XFCE
 * odhinn 
<DarthFrog> !xubuntu | odhinn
<ubottu> odhinn: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<odhinn> oops
<sebastian> i cant even activate the desktop effects with any driver, the fglrx or the standard one
<odhinn> thanks, DarthFrog, I know what it is, just haven't used/seen it
<odhinn> I'm partial to KDE
<sebastian> anyone knows why it says composition effects is not supported on ur system when i got the fglrx drivers?
<odhinn> WB, sebastian, and no, sorry
<sebastian> ok, on top of that i get some screen flashes also
<odhinn> that's one thing I CAN identify with....from time to time I get a flash across the bottom third of my screen
<odhinn> but I just have an onboard Intel gpu
<sebastian> its weird cause the driver that comes with kubuntu is better then the fglrx, but the difference is that i can transfer sound through my hdmi with the fglrx
<epimeth> my sound stopped working... I am told that a sound device was disconnected and when I check what it is it says that there is no playback/recording through the pulseaudio server
<DT[AtWork]> what is the command line to install a .bin file. adobe AIR is the file in question
<odhinn> epimeth: that happened to me about two days ago, I ignored it and kept doing what I was doing, now it has playback.recording through the pulseaudio server, don't think I did anything to achieve that result tho
<epimeth> odhinn: I was ignoring it for a while because sound kept working, but now sound isn't working anymore!
<DarthFrog> It is my experience that PulseAudio in Kubuntu is much more trouble than it's worth.  I yank it out every time.
<odhinn> have you rebooted since you got the msg?
<odhinn> yank it out how, DarthFrog
<odhinn> ?
<DarthFrog> odhinn: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<epimeth> DarthFrog: and what is used instead?  Does alsa take over?
<DarthFrog> !phonon | epimeth
<DarthFrog> Hmm, Botty doesn't know Phonon.
<odhinn> lol
<epimeth> !phonon
<odhinn> so, the truth is revealed....Botty isn't omniscient after all!
<DarthFrog> odhinn: Botty is just like Jessica Rabbit. :-)
<epimeth> DarthFrog: so apt-get install phonon?  And it will automagically take over?
<DarthFrog> She's just coded that way.
<odhinn> ROFLMAO
<DarthFrog> epimeth: No, not needed.  Phonon is part and parcel of KDE 4.
<delight> can somebody give me a quick hint on how to share a local printer over network (kubuntu lucid)
<DarthFrog> epimeth: All you need do is yank out PulseAudio.
<odhinn> doesn't Phonon use the xine backend by default?
<epimeth> so why do we have pulseaudio?  Wait... is that the gnome one?  I accidentally installed ubuntu so I've retained some artifacts from there
<delight> primarily want to share over local network to other kubuntu lucid installations ... in a second step also for some windows xp clients
<DarthFrog> odhinn: By default, yes.  But you can use GStreamer if you wish.
<DarthFrog> !samba | delight
<ubottu> delight: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<odhinn> I tried that...still in a CC list on the bug report from it....lol
<delight> DarthFrog: well samba is not the primary target
<DarthFrog> Sound is a clusterfsck in Kubuntu Karmic & Lucid.
<delight> want to share from kubuntu to kubuntu ... don't need the samba (hopefully) for that
<odhinn> nod
<DarthFrog> delight: You said you want Windows clients.  Linux will also use Samba printers.
<delight> well not primarily
<DarthFrog> In some cases, Samba is a better solution for Linux than native solutions.
<DarthFrog> delight: Then check out CUPS and IPP.
<odhinn> I still have Gstreamer backend installed, but I had to let it defer to xine or it causes several things to crash at app startup
<DarthFrog> !cups | delight
<ubottu> delight: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<epimeth> DarthFrog: I'm restarting... I hope pulseaudio was the problem :-)
<odhinn> hurry back , epimeth
<odhinn> you a football fan, DarthFrog?
<DarthFrog> odhinn: Yes.
<odhinn> let me guess, MU?
<DarthFrog> <- is Canadian.
<odhinn> who's your team, then?
<odhinn> <- is one of your southern 'brothers'
<DarthFrog> Um, chatting & off-topic discussion isn't allowed on channel, sorry.
<odhinn> oh....sorry then
<odhinn> back to sound then...do you know what would cause my sound level to be super-low, even with all the sliders at max?
<razd> ^ mine does that, too... if anyone has suggestions, that'd be great
<DT[AtWork]> anyone know the command line to install a .bin file?
<BluesKaj> razd, odhinn , seems to be a prob for many ,my setup included, depends on the soundcard but intelhda seem suffer most.
<odhinn> yush....that's the model I have
<delight> DarthFrog: the point is i cant find the config to share the printer in "kcmshell4 system-config-printer-kde"
<epimeth> DarthFrog: nope... no sound :-(
<odhinn> none at all, epimeth?
<epimeth> nada
<BluesKaj> DT[AtWork], .bin files are usually exe files , should just work by clicking on it or ./nameoffile in the konsole
<odhinn> check your multimedia settings make sure it's not still trying to use the Pulseaudio server
<DT[AtWork]> clicking want wine to open it. but thaks for the command
<DT[AtWork]> crunchbang has so many thing screwed up o.O
<odhinn> I removed my Pulseaudio and it is still listed for some reason
<odhinn> I just set it to defer to the hardware
<epimeth> pulseaudio isn't there
<BluesKaj> odhinn, purge pulseaudio, it will be gone but it will still show in syssettings/media, even tho it doewsn't do anything
<epimeth> clicking on "test" for HDA Intel (STAC92XX) doesn't do anything
<BluesKaj> !intelhda |epimeth
<ubottu> epimeth: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<epimeth> cheers BluesKaj ... long time no see :-)
<DT[AtWork]> keeps telling me "command not found"
<BluesKaj> hi epimeth :)
<BluesKaj> DT[AtWork], cd to the filepath in the terminal then run the ./filename
<DT[AtWork]> tried that
<DT[AtWork]> ./AIR.bin says "permission denied"
<BluesKaj> DT[AtWork], what is the app?
<DT[AtWork]> adobe AIR
<BluesKaj> DT[AtWork], try sudo
<DT[AtWork]> adding sudo gets me "command not found"
<DT[AtWork]> tried to re download it, same issue
<BluesKaj> DT[AtWork], http://www.air-tutorial.com/installing-adobe-air-on-linux
<DT[AtWork]> why thank you
<DT[AtWork]> i get redirected to the same download >.>
<DT[AtWork]> reading the rest of the article
<odhinn> I think the first(and only) comment holds the crux of the matter, DT[AtWork]...
<DT[AtWork]> i folowed the rest of the directions and it works
<DT[AtWork]> thaks BluesKaj
<odhinn> WOOT!
<epimeth> BluesKaj: all right, lets see if it worked... restart! :-)
<DT[AtWork]> the first comment applies to the old beta version of AIR for Linux. that doesn't exist anymore
<odhinn> ahhh
<DT[AtWork]> now lets see it tweek deck runs!
<DT[AtWork]> that would be a negative. seems kwallet is interfering >.>
<epimeth> BluesKaj: didn't work :-(
<DT[AtWork]> oh well, i'll figure the rest out myself, thanks for the help!
<epimeth> unless, of course, I chose the wrong model... is there any way to test without restarting?
<epimeth> from http://wiki.debian.org/InstallingDebianOn/Dell/XPSm1530 I have the correct model, but still no sound...
<epimeth> it works!  I had to turn up the volume in alsamixer :-)
<epimeth> niiice
<epimeth> cheers peeps
<n8w> damn...i got finally s2disk workin on 10.4.)
<sravanje> how can we master in kubuntu
<paurumint> Hi all!
<paurumint> Does anyone copy?
<sravanje> how can i learn about server administration with in the single system
<BluesKaj> sravanje, explain what you are trying to do pls ,your Q is rather vague
<blueyed> sravanje: you mean with only a shell on your hands?
<sravanje> yes, i mean only with shell or on command prompt
<sravanje> i want to learn linux administration
<DarthFrog> sravanje: Then just get stuck into it.  Just do it.  The best way is to solve problems.
<DarthFrog> sravanje: Read an awful lot of material about Linux itself.
<gribs> Hi, could you help? How to set up multitouch on my laptop on kubuntu 10.04?
<goodtime> that sounds like a tuffy
<shadeslayer_> gribs: well touchscreens are not entirely supported
<gribs> no, i'm mean touchpad
<DarthFrog> sravanje: Download the kernel source code from kernel.org and compile yourself a new kernel from stratch.  Install this new kernel. :-)
<sravanje> i mean with in the single system not with in tha lan atleast how can we operates all the things through kubuntu
<shadeslayer_> gribs: you might have more luck with ubuntu
<odhinn> DarthFrog: I'd like to learn how to compile my own kernel from scratch...can you suggest some resources?
<shadeslayer_> sravanje: well the first thing about linux administration is package management... imo
<shadeslayer_> odhinn: theres the ubuntu wiki
<shadeslayer_> it has good instructions on how to compile your own kernel
<odhinn> any other suggestions for reading material?
<shadeslayer_> !kernel > odhinn
<ubottu> odhinn, please see my private message
<DarthFrog> shadeslayer_: Package management is important, I agree.  But first should be simply learning how Linux runs, what the directories are and setting run-levels.
<shadeslayer_> DarthFrog: well that and understanding the FS,how dirs work,what goes where is important too
<shadeslayer_> anyways im out of time.. gtg :P
<DarthFrog> shadeslayer_: Exactly.  Otherwise you'll end up with a dog's breakfast.
<odhinn> DarthFrog: was that you sending me the msg from ubottu?
<odhinn> nvm
<odhinn> just saw the line where shadeslayer did it
<sravanje> i have 2 os's windowsxp sp2 & kubuntu in my system accessing through grub file in the boot time, but when i format c drive for windows , i am unable to accessing to kubuntu because my grub file is missing what can i do?
<BluesKaj> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<BluesKaj> oops:)
<odhinn> sravanje: when you install windows, it destroys your grub installation in the MBR, you need to reinstall grub from the LiveCD
<DarthFrog> odhinn: No, it was shadeslayer.
<gribs_> it's sad. But i should enable shmconfig, right? How to do this?
<odhinn> I learned that the hard way as well...lol
<BluesKaj> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<BluesKaj> oops again
<sravanje> in which option i can install only grub with live cd
<BluesKaj> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<DarthFrog> sravanje:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<BluesKaj> I wish the powers that be would update ubottu's grub info to a more current state.
<sravanje> thanks all of you
<odhinn> lmao....if wishes were horses, beggars would ride.......
<odhinn> good luck, sravanje
<BluesKaj> it's not too much to ask , since there have been 2 releases since that grub botscript was relavent
<sravanje> in ubuntu 9.04 , when installing after restart, in manual option, it is giving accessing only to make one partition, if we want extra partition in the installation time it is not giving chance , so, how can we do this at install time or after installing
<BluesKaj> sravanje, download gparted live cd iso , burn to disk and use it to edit, resize, format etc your partitions
<sravanje> how can we download gparted live cd iso from where
<BluesKaj> it's been my experience that using a separate partition editor is easier than the live ikubuntu install cd
<BluesKaj> sravanje, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php
<sravanje> how it is  using a separate partition editor, where is it available for us
<BluesKaj> sravanje,  a hint , google-linux is your friend :)
<csgeek_> so.. for some reason.. I rebooted my computer (silly power outage) and now my KDE profile says the network-manager is disabled.
<BluesKaj> csgeek_, right click on it in the panel , manage connections
<csgeek_> I can get to it from the system settings.. right click it shows as: "Network Manager Disabled"
<csgeek_> and no other options
<BluesKaj> csgeek_, in the terminal ,sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<csgeek_> did that already
<BluesKaj> wifi or ethernet, csgeek_?
<csgeek_> I'm also getting this line:  resolvconf: Error: /etc/resolv.conf must be a symlink  which I'm not quiet sure how to fix
<BluesKaj> csgeek_, sudo dhclient wlan0 or eth0 , whatever you use
<DarthFrog> resolv.conf must be a symlink??  Never came across that one.  My resolv.conf isn't a symlink.
<BluesKaj> could be a setting in resolv.conf that needs to be fixed
<csgeek> hmm.. well resolv.conf gets overwritten by dhcp/network manager you use
<csgeek> I don't see how adjusting resolv.conf would fix the issue.  But anyways.. I'm more interested in network manager for now
<BluesKaj> csgeek, I asked if you are wifi or ethernet /
<csgeek> both
<csgeek> I can get on using sudo <cli command>
<csgeek> I'd just need the network manager to respond.
<BluesKaj> csgeek, which one are trying to use , then ?
<csgeek> basically it's not managing any internet connection.
<csgeek> wired
<csgeek> my point was that the UI doesn't seem to be able to communicate with whatever service is running.  I can configure wired, wireless, vpn but it doesn't do anything on any connection
<jimmy51_> i need a webcam for skype on my home PC.  running kubuntu 10.04 and skype, what's a good webcam?
<jimmy51_> i'm looking for a firsthand confirmation of one that just plugs in and works
<BluesKaj> ok csgeek , open /etc/network/interfaces in the run command or the terminal, check this tutorial , http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<ArGGu^^> csgeek is the network manager disabled? or networking disabled?
<ArGGu^^> csgeek I found google that someone had networking disabled on kubuntu, but network manager was running
<ArGGu^^> and he got it working with these commands
<ArGGu^^> sudo service network-manager stop
<ArGGu^^> cd /var/lib/NetworkManager/
<ArGGu^^> sudo rm NetworkManager.state
<ArGGu^^> sudo service network-manager start
<FloodBotK3> ArGGu^^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> ArGGu^^, that's if you want to use network manager , in some cases it's best just use /etc/network/interfaces
<csgeek> hmm.. no idea
<csgeek> followed ArGGu^^'s instructions.. that got me a new icon.  Then I had to kill -9 the knetworkmanager and restart it and now it's working
<csgeek> seems to be an issue that's more then just me...
<odhinn> WB, DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> odhinn: Tnx.  Just rebooted into the new KDE. :-)
<odhinn> new?
<odhinn> is there a new version?
<DarthFrog> 4.4.4
<DarthFrog> In the PPA.
<odhinn> nice
<odhinn> what's the best way to implement it?
<razd> why is it that KNetworkManager needs a KWallet password every time I boot up? I told KWallet to store the password
<DarthFrog> odhinn:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  after you've enabled the PPA archive.
<DarthFrog> razd: You have to give it permission to access KWallet.
<odhinn> not sure if I've enabled the PPA or not...how would one check?
<obert> http://www.boingboing.net/oimages/danielrobotgameboy.jpg :P
<razd> DarthFrog: is that in the KWallet settings? I thought I checked the "remember these settings" dialog (or whatever it says) the first time it asked for a password
<razd> man I wish I still had one of those original brick-sized Gameboys... I think a giant robot could have sneaked up on me while I was playing my old one... it was so fun
<DarthFrog> razd: I've never played around with KWallet, I just use it. :-)
<razd> curses! well, thanks for the tip... I'll search around to see if I can find where I might give appropriate permissions
<spirov92> hi, is there a way to check which process is occupying a particular port?
<Whammo> can anybody tell me how to purge or uninstall screensaver feature?
<Tukz> no
<Whammo> so you're stuck with it too, huh?
<Tukz> no
<Whammo> lol
<Tukz> no
<Whammo> ok, does anybody know how to turn off screensaver? because no matter what setting I modify the damn thing still goes off every 10 minutes
<Tukz>  
<Tukz>  
<FloodBotK3> Tukz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Whammo> I mean, I'd like to purge libkscreensaver5, but Synaptic say it would break kpackagekit, kde-desktop, and others
<Tukz> why you want to purge it
<Whammo> because I can't disable it
<Whammo> and I would never need it in the first place\
<Tukz> leave it so. it dont need much space on disk
<Whammo> I don't need space, I simply need my system to take it upon itself to choose to automatically do things I have specifically told it not to do
<SpaceMan> can you turn off the screen saver in your control panel, maybe in the display section?
<Whammo> obvoiusly that doesn't work
<SpaceMan> or power saving?
<Whammo> I know how to hit the apply button etc.
<SpaceMan> :)
<Tukz> ...
<ZachK_> heya jono
<Whammo> ok I did find a "dim display" in powersave that I overlooked. thanks SpaceMan
<jono> hey ZachK_
<j2daosh> ok, ill try in here since ubuntu is a no-go
<j2daosh> i screwed up, installed arping which removed network-manager. i now have no wifi so i cant apt-get network-manager to fix the issue
<j2daosh> i have downloaded all the packages for the karmic main,multi,universe repos, added it to the sources.list, did the update and it read in the packages
<j2daosh> but when i apt-get install network-manager, it says that it can't find the file. i thought the repos contained the files... what is wrong here?
<DarthFrog> j2daosh:  Configure wpa_supplicant manually to get wifi working again.
<j2daosh> i tried, it didn't work
<j2daosh> it fails at the dhclient step
<DarthFrog> That's likely an authentication issue.
<j2daosh> well i have since restarted and now i dont have a wireless adapter according to my iwlist
<j2daosh> all i have is the loopback when i do an ifconfig
<j2daosh> ok, so now how to i get my adapters recognized by the system again?
<j2daosh> i just tried ifup ath0;ifup wlan0; but it says it is ignoring unknown adapters ath0 and wlan0
<obert> someone got experience with ddclient and dyndns.org?
<j2daosh> vaguely
<obert> !ping timezone ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<j2daosh> y?
<obert> it is asking to create a ddclient.conf but dunno where i should locate it
<j2daosh> is ddclient the perl version?
<obert> no idea
<j2daosh> yep
<j2daosh> ok hold on
<obert> yes it is
<obert> there's 'generate conf file by create ddclient.conf (and anyway i got a wizard via yakuake that will fails when i lauch ddclient from there)
<obert> but it is weird that they dont had added a path where to save ddclient.conf
<obert> it is like when you buy a hd and they forget to give you cables.
<j2daosh> put it in /etc/
<obert> mah
<obert> ok thanks
<j2daosh> here is  page
<j2daosh> http://www.dyndns.com/support/kb/using_ddclient_with_dyndns_services.html
<obert> bah. locate ddclient.conf didnt returns /etc/ddclient.conf but now it says it is already exsists
<obert> uhmf
<obert> no way.
<j2daosh> lol
<obert> i do sudo dpkg-reconfigure ddclient then the wizard starts but when i arrive to chooce which domains i want to keep updates it'll returns 'host is empty or wrong username and pw, close this wizard and redo sudo dpkg-reconfigure ddclient
<obert> same as before i had edit ddclient.conf
<obert> and at last,i'm OT.
<obert> WARNING:  file /etc/ddclient.conf: Cannot open file '/etc/ddclient.conf'.
<j2daosh> whats the perms
<j2daosh> ls -ltr /etc/ddclient
<j2daosh> *
<j2daosh> you can always just look at the page i posted eariler. you can copy one of those, paste it into your ddclient.conf, change the variables to whatever you need them changed to, save it, and then it should just work
<BlackFox_Tr> hello
<cableray> so, I maximized dolphin, logged out and then logged back in and dolphin was maximized , but past the nautilus bar and past the tilebar. how do I fix this?
<BlackFox_Tr> i have some problem with python3 is there someone for help?
<cableray> i'm not sure if my distro on the schools lab computers is fully kbuntu or not.
<obert> j2daosh:  -rwxrwxrwx 1
<obert> and btw i started from that page:P
<obert> obert != lamer
<obert> mah
<obert> everytime i reopen the .conf file it'll be empty
<j2daosh> sorry what
<obert> eh.dont gettin anything usefull
<j2daosh> hrmm
<Xk2c> join #launchpad
<j2daosh> well i cant troubleshoot it presently cuz my linux laptop doesn't have internet so i cant load up ddclient to check
<obert> thanks the same
<obert> weird anyway
<noaXess> hey all
<obert> hey you
<noaXess> on my notbook, where i installed lucid, i have a touchpad, but i can't configure it in lucid's systemsettings.
<judgen_> Could anyone direct me to how to display images in links2
<bilo> prova
<bilo> è la prima volta che usu questo come fa ccio per scaricare?
<Tm_T> !it | bilo
<ubottu> bilo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bilo> grazie ,ci provo
<fredyibs> ???
<lo> Hi
<ubsafder> hello
<Apollonovich> has anyone else had problems with system stability since upgrading to the latest version?
<Apollonovich> as in, I came into the office a week ago, to find my system slowed to a crawl, unuable.  I checked the vitals, to find nepomuk using 6G of RAM (11G virt, 6G res).
<Apollonovich> I killed and disabled it.
<Apollonovich> since then, I've found that after a few days of uptime, the system suddenly loses the ability to write to the disk, and I have to reboot (as in, the whole thing crashes).
<Apollonovich> I'm assuming this is some HAL or dbus BS?
<Apollonovich> wtf?
<sunnydrake> Hi. Is there a way to convert 32bit Kubuntu to 64bit preserving system and app settings ?
<avihay> help, I just accidently deleted a file, but it's still open in another program. how can I restore it?(it's a movie file, so no save-as option)
<avihay> ok, Issue solved
<zus> does anyone have a ppa for ktorrent 4.
<avihay> http://www.finalcog.com/undelete-open-file-from-inode
<corinth> Hi room. I just installed KDE through the kubuntu-desktop package from Ubuntu. I can't get compositing to be enabled...even though my gfx drivers are installed. Help?
#kubuntu 2010-06-03
<SkEmO> how hard is to make a network boot on a local network?
<zus> does anyone have a ppa for ktorrent 4.
<Apollonovich> jesus, this is depressing.  lots of people asking questions, nobody answering any of them.
<zus> looks like  many people are joining in so hang in there...im still waiting on if the ktorrent ppa is out till then im trying to get it out of the googles
<stanley_>  I am new to this
<stanley_> I need some help
<zus> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<stanley_> how can I get Java to operate properly in Linux
<stanley_> ok
<zus> :)
<stanley_> I think my Java is installed properly, yet when I try to play a game, the game does work
<Apollonovich> stanley_: apt-get autoremove java :-P
<Apollonovich> sorry...no religious wars...
<stanley_> i will try  the auto remove
<Apollonovich> what does java -version give you?
<stanley_> I need to go to my laptop now to enter
<stanley_> I am not sure what it gives me. I am using kubuntu 10.04 now
<stanley_> wait amin
<Apollonovich> yeah, me too....and I'm seriously missing 9.10.
<zus> http://kubuntuguide.org/Lucid try this if this helps any...i am working on a fresh install in fact
<stanley_> sudo apt-get autoremove -p is not working. it tells memalformrf line 54 in source list...
<stanley_> it tells me malformed line 54 in source list..
<Apollonovich> stanley_, before this gets out of hand, I was just joking.  the implication was that you can solve your java problems by deleting java.  I apologize for being a dick.
<stanley_> ok I will remove it
<stanley_> I am a serious player in Pogo.com and need java. I think 10.04 is still riddled with problems
<Apollonovich> zus: most of my complaints seem to be around nepoku, but I may end up doing a clean install.  have you had any issues with nepoku being a resource hog beyond any reasonable level?
<Apollonovich> stanley_: I think you're right.
<Apollonovich> one thing you might try as a temporary solution could be whipping up a vm of 9.10 or debian
<stanley_> well for now I am using my desktop which has a GOOD 9.10
<stanley_> i  will try to just update 10.04 on laptop till issues are solved with java
<zus> Apollonovich,  not really,...
<Apollonovich> my biggest issues seem to be kdbg crashes...and so does the entire system occasionally.
<Apollonovich> though the latter could be an undiagnosed hardware issue...but I realy hope not.
<stanley_> bye all .  I want to leave a website with all of you. See if you can use it to shop online.
<stanley_> www.marketamerica.com/stanline\
<stanley_> bye
<zus> Apollonovich,  brb,...
<SkEmO> can i use netboot to boot another pc, not the current im using?
<zus> Apollonovich,  ya might have to wait till someone who knows, i cant help. sorry
<SkEmO> hello zus
<zus> hi SkEmO
<zus> SkEmO,  will this help? http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Remote-Boot.html
<wimesvit_> hi
<SkEmO> :O, i think it might
<zus> mmm grilled cheese with bacon, now thats what im talking about,...now the ppa for ktorrent? i'd rather not compile it. last time didnt work to well
<zus> SkEmO,  there is this one too, http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/howtos/Howtoremoteboot/index.html
<eBUG> cant get Kubuntu 10.04 to store my display resolution
<eBUG> ATI 4650
<eBUG> p5b mobo
<zus> is anyone using ktorrent 4.0?
<mase_wk> not at  the moment
<mase_wk> but i have / do
<zus> mase_wk,  i dont see it in kpackagekit,..it should be in there, and last night i  tried to compile it but that wasnt working...
<mase_wk> zus: ok well it's definately in the repos, i guess just make sure you have universe enabled
<mase_wk> i would have just done apt-get install ktorrent
<mase_wk> so it will definately be in the repo
<40FAA1OMQ> Hello,how to make ibus support chrome?
<zus> apt-get install ktorrent give me the same version i've got,...let me check once more on the universe
<mase_wk> zus: you wanted version 4.0 specifically ?
<phoenix__> i want to upgrade my kde v4.4.2 to v4.5 beta1. i dont know how to do, can anyone help me
<phoenix__> i am using kubuntu lucid lynx
<mase_wk> phoenix__: sure. are there packages available ?
<mase_wk> if so i can help you
<phoenix__> mase_wk: i saw it in kde webpage
<mase_wk> kde != kubuntu
<mase_wk> kubuntu uses kde
<zus> mase_wk,  well the newest one the one i got now is acting  wired
<zus> ktorrent.org has it as the latest stable release.
<phoenix__> mase_wk: is there a way to upgarde it from kpackagekit
<mase_wk> zus: ok well i'm just using whatever is in lucid. so if you want a newer one you will need to compile it from src and you probably need the -dev packages for a lot of kde to do that
<mase_wk> phoenix__: if you have a repository of packages then yes. If no one has created packages for kubuntu then no
<phoenix__> mase_wk: i found a repsitory in a page can you tell me whether it will work
<mase_wk> phoenix__: if its a debian repository for kubuntu lucid it will work
<mase_wk> if its not , then it probably won't :)
<mase_wk> zus: there are lots of BT clients if you find ktorrent is not working as you would like it to
<mase_wk> transmission is a popular one
<mase_wk> and will be available in the repos as well
<phoenix__> vuze is also nice
<zus> mase_wk,  ktorrent was fine till the other day though, i began using it when i couldnt figure any of the other ones heh.
<mase_wk> zus: till the other day ?
<mase_wk> what happened the other day ?
<zus> for one i recently lost all my info so i re-torrent-ed some files, and i couldnt download anything
<mase_wk> zus: do you have enough disk space free ? you shouldn't lose files or settings unless you have deleted the .kde directory. Ktorrent would have to be pretty horrible to do something like that so i am thinking your issue isn't ktorrent related
<zus> ....lost was well seeded even,  either way. i did noticed its use and feel was totally  not normal
<zus> mase_wk,  oh yeah definitely i had just lost 250gigs of stuff
<mase_wk> well ktorrent can't 'lose' anything. if its not on the disk it's self you have other issues. Either disk or filesystem issues
<mase_wk> first off, do you have enough free disk space ?
<mase_wk> on that partitiion
<mase_wk> your /home partition
<zus> yes  the home is plenty free got  a 40gig for kubuntu and a 250 for a back up...
<mase_wk> ok, just to make sure can you pastebin the output of df
<zus> this is a fresh install. which is why i was asking for the latest version...
<mase_wk> zus: I can promise you ktorrent isn't deleting your files.
<mase_wk> if you have lost files , you have an issue elsewhere.
<zus> no no im sure it wasnt, i did have a problem beforehand, when trying to re get what i've lost then i noticed i wad some issues
<mase_wk> i'm happy to try and help you find your files or work out  the issues, but if you would like me to try and help you, i really need you to follow the instructions though
<mase_wk> otherwise we're both just wasting time
<zus> i thank you for your help and time,  but right at the moment, i am on a clean install sofar no issue,..i just wanted the new version
<mase_wk> zus: you will need to compile the new version if thats what you are after.
<zus> ok...
<SkEmO> kubuntu doesent have minimal cd?
<SkEmO> wth...
<zus> brb
<Fargle> Anyone know anything about a compiz problem? Something about software rasterizers...
<Fargle> Never mind.
<Fargle> Found #compiz.
<Guest11121> i need help please. I need to edit something in the sources.list file
<rsouthard> Hello all. I have a Sprint Mobile Broadband usb dongle that works great in gnome. When i boot into kde, the option for mobile broadband is greyed out. Is there a kde package that i need?
<technodenbow> holy wow.. been at least 10 years since last visit to IRC
<pochet> hello
<pochet> hola
<markus_> hi all!
<mase_wk> hi markus_
<markus_> im using Konversation :)
<markus_> so is there a history to your nick mase
<mase_wk> nah just nick :)
<markus_> :)
<markus_> u wanna talk in private?
<mase_wk> not really sorry. Happy to discuss kubuntu related stuff in here though
<markus_> nice :)
<mase_wk> currently at work, just hang out here to help people as required
<markus_> ok :)
<markus_> I just started a webpage the other day, and Im thinking maybee to implement som chat stuff, maybee irc on my page.. :)
<markus_> It was realy easy :)
<markus_> but I still cant get my webcam working :(
<markus_> ore my micline in :(
<markus_> or my soundboard :(
<markus_> or running my hardrives in raid :(
<markus_> or running anny cool games, or I mean Jade Dynasty was working a while, in wine, and Vdrift was kind of fun to :)
<markus_> I used to steal stuff like and then I was always playing cs and mod, I miss that now that Im leagal :) but it is worth it rigth?
<markus_> are you on Konversation to?
<SkEmO> anyone here has used the minimal cd to install ubuntu/kubuntu?
<SkEmO> whats the command to install kubuntu-desktop?
<SkEmO> sudo install kubuntu-desktop?
<licensed> SkEmO, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<SkEmO> -ful-upgrade?
<SkEmO> full*
<SkEmO> i get a list of stuff and at the end it says "this aptitude does not have super cow powers" xD
<Zhenya> hi guys, i'm having lots of trouble getting my monitors to be not clones of each other and set the correct resolution. Any one in here can lend a hand? ibm thinkpad t41
<sandipan> hello
<bronlar> hi all
<jarod__> cc
<bronlar> wow, netsplit
<Zhenya> hi! I am having lots of video issues, and was wondering if anyone could help me! i'm on a thinkaad t41
<ZachK_> hello rajdhani
<bronlar> hi all
<ZachK_> hello bronlar
<bronlar> hiyas, just playing treeto-pia on facebook atm
<bronlar> got some neat appz running in kubuntu 10.04 now
<bronlar> just fixed a friends pc with teamviewer
<batiste> http://code.djangoproject.com/ticket/13541#comment:8
<bronlar> so, wazzat??
<well_laid_lawn> batiste: pls don't post links without a comment or explanation
<batiste> The date filter posted belove is a more fuzzy version of timesice filter. I believe that timesince provide too much information: "4 days, 6 hours". Do we really need to know about the 4 hours?
<batiste> Woups wrong channel sorry :-)
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<BiggFREE> Hi
<Ongawezyrke> ola penguinz
<Ongawezyrke> wtf ikonia bruder?
<anthony> hello.  I have installed 10.4 and get no headphone output. tried everything on the threads (i think), can anybody help?
<well_laid_lawn> anthony: done the alsamixer thing?
<anthony> wll_laid_lawn: yeah.  ran a special script to update it outside of synaptic as well
<well_laid_lawn> k - what's the sound card?
<anthony> well_laid_lawn: thanks for the reply!
<well_laid_lawn> heh np :]
<anthony> well_laid_lawn:  conexant...
<well_laid_lawn> anthony: what does   lspci | grep audio   return?
<anthony> well_laid_lawn: I AM a newbie, so i lost the command, thanks.... one sec
<anthony> well_laid_lawn:  sorry, is that a command to see the sound card?   i'm an idiot
<well_laid_lawn> anthony: yep
<well_laid_lawn> anthony: we were all newbbies once :]
<anthony> well_laid_lawn:  intel 82801I    Ich9 family
<well_laid_lawn> !intelhda | anthony
<ubottu> anthony: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<well_laid_lawn> it might have a clue anthony
<anthony> well_laid_lawn: i'm in Nepal, and would love to pay someone.... haven't found them.    I have been on the How to, and  Can't seem to get any changes.
<anthony> well_laid_lawn: going again, now....
<well_laid_lawn> anthony: sorry but that's the limit of my sound debugging knowledge
<anthony> well_laid_lawn:  thanks so much for the reply, anyway.   first one i've got since i left Linux mint!
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<SkEmO> where is the energy management on kubuntu? cant find it
<well_laid_lawn> anthony: it helps to give lots of details mate
<well_laid_lawn> if you can
<anthony> well_laid_lawn:   thanks. while we're at it.  i need to learn to post screen shots, and terminal output, here, i know. maybe i'll learn soon. any quick advice?
<well_laid_lawn> there's
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<well_laid_lawn> anthony: ^^
<anthony> well_laid_lawn:  word
<anthony> thanks again
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<SkEmO> where is the energy management on kubuntu? cant find it
<well_laid_lawn> SkEmO: if noone knows now ask again in a bit when more folk are awake :]
<SkEmO> xD ok
<SpaceMan> SkEmO: look in the display settings
<SkEmO> not there
<SkEmO> its on advance settings
<bronlar> hiu laid lawn
<bronlar> how r ya?
<Walzmyn> How is it that kpackagekit can download/install without needing my password?
<well_laid_lawn> Walzmyn: in terminal type   whoami   pls
<Walzmyn> well_laid_lawn: why? it returned my user name
<well_laid_lawn> Walzmyn: was checking to see if it returned root
<Walzmyn> oh
<Walzmyn> root's not enabled
<Walzmyn> kpackagekit will install critical updates without my password, but I don't really like that. One of the reasons I abandoned Winders
<well_laid_lawn> if you do   sudo -s   it returns root from    whoami   ...
<Tm_T> Walzmyn: you have selected "install security updates in background" during the installation process
<well_laid_lawn> there you go
<Walzmyn> Don't remember doing that
<Walzmyn> kpackagekit was broken for most of my tenure in 9.10 and I just updated to 10.04, not a clean install
<Walzmyn> ok, the only option in kpackkit's settings is to edit the sources. How do I turn auto-updates off?
<dcorbin13> I'm having a problem that is I think starting KDE (as opposed to x).  What's another windows manager that  can install easily and test with?
<well_laid_lawn> fluxbox is easy
<dcorbin13> And to start it, just run fluxbox?
<well_laid_lawn> startfluxbox
<well_laid_lawn> like startx
<dcorbin13> well_laid_lawn: startflux "cannot opend display ''".  I'm used to starting KDE via kdm, so I'm sure there's something very basic I'm missing.
<bronlar> try gdm
<well_laid_lawn> dcorbin13: you can select it from sessions in kdm or make a .xinitrc file in your home folder
<well_laid_lawn> dcorbin13: sorry about that - all wm need X to start either with a *dm or .xinitrc
<dcorbin13> No worries.  That started fine, so it's KDE crapping out on me.  What log file would be helpful?
<dcorbin13> I login in at kdm (or just startx) and it just ends while it's putting up the "boot progress icons".  One time I saw the first one, but usually I don't.
<paurumint> Hi to all the family members!!! :D
<paurumint> Hey guys, when i run 10.04 from a live Cd it works fine but when i install it to my netbook my wireless doesn't work even when it sees the networks
<edi_99> Hi guys. Is sudo apt-get install apache2 sufficient, or do I have to modify some files after the install? I don't need MySQL and PHP. Thanks.
<well_laid_lawn> edi_99: for the basics yep - but there are some safer options you can use in the configs - they're well documented
<edi_99> well_laid_lawn: OK, if I have any trouble I'll be back :) Thank you.
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<dcorbin13> KDE is crapping out on me right after login (before it finishes starting).  Xorg.0.log doesn't show any errors.  Any pointers welcome.
<shadeslayer> dcorbin13: here have a pointer : int *p : :P
<well_laid_lawn> dcorbin13: tried moving .kde to .kde-bak and then logging in?
<corpsicle> hi im a kde n00b, how do i turn off graphical effects ?
<corpsicle> oh, found it =D
<dcorbin13> well_laid_lawn: it craps out even without a .kde
<well_laid_lawn> k
<n8w> hey guys
<n8w> how do i configure cups?ive got all my printers set but i cant print out anythin..no errors no nothin, ive got no idea what wrong
<amichair> dcorbin13: maybe try reinstalling plasma-desktop and/or kdebase-workspace (I had a similar symptom when upgrading from karmic, and this solved it)
<dcorbin13> amichair: doe I have to remove them, or is there apt-get option for reinstalling?
<amichair> dcorbin13: I think just apt-get install, and it will fix it if it's broken
<dcorbin13> Nope. It just says its installed
<amichair> also make sure you're apt-get updated just in case
<dcorbin13> Iam.  That was my first stop.
<amichair> there's also apt-get install -f
<amichair> if none of these work, I guess it's a different problem
<reagleBRKLN> I can't connect to and update from ppa, is this true for anyone else?
<corpsicle> is it just me or is kde a _lot_ slower than gnome ?
<corpsicle> ive turned off all desktop effects
<corpsicle> operapluginwrapper seems to be a hog
<corpsicle> nop, X is still taking 30 - 70% cpu >_<
<soee> someone who is usng CuteCom?
<apparle> soee: I use it
<soee> apparle: so maybe u know how to make it work with oss?
<apparle> soee: what are you using cutecome for? and by OSS you mean OpenSoundSystem?
<soee> apparle: my boss want me to use voip @ home so i need some stuff for it, since im using kubuntu here iv foud cutecom  and yes oss is opensoudsystem
<apparle> soee: I don't know, search for a better voip client
<apparle> soee: doesn't it work out of box?
<soee> apparle: nope
<soee> apparle: it can see only ALSA in configuration
<soee> nothing more
<apparle> soee: try running it in konsole to see if it generates any errors
<soee> ok
<apparle> soee: earlier I used to use OSS: at that times I found that some libasound.so or some library used to mess with applications, so I had to preload it
<apparle> soee: actually I don't think applications are designed ALSA or OSS specific,
<apparle> soee: does kmix work for you
<laoxdat> hello
<soee> apparle: when i run qutecom via console i have this msg few tmes: (warn) 15:22:43 [Common] snd_mixer_t* open_mixer(const char*): failed to attach mixer to card default No such file or directory
<apparle> soee: what is the name of the program exactly? cutecom or qutecom
<soee> apparle: ah my mistake before its qutecom
<soee> apparle: and kmix works fine
<apparle> soee: sorry... I have used cutecom, not qutecom....... that's why i was wondering how were you using it for VoIP (Cutecome is a terminal software for serial port)
<soee> ah ok
<apparle> soee: from this it seems not possible http://www.opensound.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=3530
<apparle> soee: why do you use OSS?
<soee> apparle: yeah im googling to: http://www.calculate-linux.org/packages/net-im/qutecom
<soee> apparle: cuz only oss works fine with my sc and 5.1 speakers
<apparle> soee: try compiling it will port audio and see if it works
<harjot> Anyone have any idea on my keyboard problem? :
<harjot> After a while i cant type unless I hold the key which makes:
<harjot> hheelloo
<harjot> So i have to do a ctrl-alt-bckspce
<bronlar> layters all
<henkka-> hi
<henkka-> could someone tell me how to enable java for firefox
<bazhang> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Lord_Rahl> what happened to the color themes in kate? all I have normal & printing
<Lord_Rahl> so no one uses kate? :P
<danielpereira> What is it?
<danielpereira> I've forgot
<Lord_Rahl> what happened to the color themes in kate?
<danielpereira> What is kate?
<Lord_Rahl> danielpereira: lol Kate - Advanced Text Editor
<danielpereira> mmmmmmmm............
<danielpereira> Isn't it from KDE 3?
<Lord_Rahl> look like the removed the color themes in kde  4.4.2
<carlosleon> Hi there! o/
<danielpereira> hi
<greenmang0> what package should i install to get volume and screen brightness keys on laptop to work?
<henkka-> could someone tell me how to enable java for firefox
<Lord_Rahl> henkka-:  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-fonts
<henkka-> thx
<henkka-> I have java runtime
<Lord_Rahl> henkka-: np
<henkka-> and it works with conqueror
<henkka-> but
<henkka-> not with firefox
<FloodBotK3> henkka-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lord_Rahl> henkka-: i think you need sun-java6-plugin
<henkka-> i'll try that anyway incase it fixes it
<henkka-> just wanted to supply more informationj
<henkka-> =D
<henkka-> hmm it says could not find package
<supermagnum> hello, i recalibrated my battery using the function in BIOS. My battery monitor in KDE now shows 95% even if the battery is fully charged.
<Lord_Rahl> henkka-: did you enable the the exrta repos
<greenmang0> can anybody tell me what package do i need to install to get screen brightness laptop keys working?
<greenmang0> Lord_Rahl: ^^
<henkka-> which extra repos?
<Lord_Rahl> henkka-: are you using kpackagekit or term
<henkka-> terminal
<Lord_Rahl> greenmang0: what laptop you have
<henkka-> anyway
<henkka-> java works for konqueror.. but konqueror is very slow i was hoping it would be faster with firefox... i dont know
<Lord_Rahl> henkka-: do this in term: sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<henkka-> it says vim: command not found
<Lord_Rahl> vim.tiny
<dcorbin_work> Is there a command that will tell me all of the packages I've explicitly added to a system?
<henkka-> there's now blue colored ~ on the terminal window and underneath reads "etc/apt/sources.list" [new directory]
<greenmang0> Lord_Rahl: http://is.gd/cB5mF
<Lord_Rahl> henkka-: sudo vim.tiny /etc/apt/sources.list
<henkka-> yeah that's what i wrote
<odhinn> Morning
<Lord_Rahl> henkka-: you need a / before etc
<odhinn> can someone explain how to use pastbin again, so I can ask my question properly?
<henkka-> there's a pageful of text now
<henkka-> with the /
<Lord_Rahl> henkka-: Ok scroll down to the bottum you will see deb but they have a # in front of them remove them
<LjL> dcorbin_work: should be aptitude search '?installed ?not(?automatic)'
<LjL> a forum thread also gives an obscure aptitude search '~i!~E' | grep -v "i A" | cut -d " " -f 4
<Lord_Rahl> greenmang0: see if this helps https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal-info/+bug/429351
<henkka-> so do i've to save the changes somehow
<Lord_Rahl> henkka-: hit the Esc key then type :wq
<odhinn> When I used kate to edit my fstab this morning, I was rewarded with a new error msg, it's a bit verbose tho, how should I post it?
<henkka-> ok
<Lord_Rahl> henkka-: then do sudo apt-get update, now try to install sun plugin
<henkka-> still says couldnt find package
<Lord_Rahl> did you run the apt-get update
<henkka-> sometime ago
<Lord_Rahl> you have to do after you save the source.list
<henkka-> ok
<henkka-> now it found the package
<Lord_Rahl> henkka-: cool
<henkka-> kk thanks it works now
<henkka-> and doesnt have the slowness problem liek with konq
<odhinn> when I used kate to edit my fstab this morning, I was rewarded with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/444074/
<Lord_Rahl> henkka-:sweet
<vit> ave
<greenmang0> Lord_Rahl: thanks for the link :)
<tsimpson> odhinn: don't run kate with sudo, use kdesudo
<odhinn> ahhh....thank you
<jinzougen> The numbers on my Calendar are super-huge, but the font is fine everywhere else. How can I fix this?
<odhinn> follow up question....how can I list the UUID's of my drives for use in fstab?
<DarthFrog> odhinn: sudo blkid <drive>
<odhinn> tyvm
<odhinn> BTW....morning, DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> Good morning, young padwan.
<DarthFrog> :-)
<DarthFrog> odhinn: actually, just "sudo blkid" will give you the UUIDs of all drives.
<odhinn> tyvm
<odhinn> if I want to specify the drive I do so with "sda" or "sdb", correct?
<DarthFrog>  /dev/sda ....
<odhinn> ahh...the /dev/ part was what I was missing
<odhinn> ty again
<harjot> Anyone have any idea on my keyboard problem? :
<harjot> After a while the keyboard wont type unless i hold down the key
<DarthFrog> And you have to specify the partition, too.  so it'd be "sudo -U /dev/sda1" for the first partition on the first drive.  "-U" will give only the UUID, it's not required though.
<tsimpson> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<tsimpson> I think the -U option changed some time back, it's used for searching for devices with a specific UUID now
<DarthFrog> tsimpson: Yeah, I just noticed that.
<harjot> Any idea people on my keyboard prob?
<harjot> Where would logs to do witha  keyboard be? Xorg?
<odhinn> I got my fstab edited fine, but even using kdesudo to run kate I got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/444085/
<DarthFrog> odhinn: Have you just updated your system since the last time you logged in?
<odhinn> as in with the update manager?
<DarthFrog> odhinn: However.
<odhinn> when I logged in this morning it said it needed to reboot to apply an update, so I did....
<tsimpson> odhinn: those are not errors
<odhinn> but not manually, no
<tsimpson> unless you want to input non-latin text (like chinese)
<DarthFrog> odhinn: Did kate run?
<odhinn> yes
<odhinn> and worked fine as far as I could tell
<DarthFrog> odhinn: Then the universe is unfolding properly, as it should.
<odhinn> ok, thank you
<tsimpson> IBus is a text input system for character sets like chinese
<odhinn> ahh.....now it begins to become clear
<DarthFrog> tsimpson: That would be a useful entry for Botty.
<tsimpson> !search ibus
<ubottu> Found:
<tsimpson> hmm
<odhinn> I am not "new" to Linux, but I'm not an old hand at it either, so words like "fail" and "could not connect" tend to make me nervous
<odhinn> lol
<odhinn> morning, shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> odhinn: hey :)
<tsimpson> it's because IBus uses a DBus connection, but when IBus is not installed there is nothing to connect to
<odhinn> that makes sense
<harjot> Which logs would be related to the keyboar?D Xorg?
<tsimpson> /var/log/Xorg.0.log probably
<odhinn> shadeslayer: BTW, thank you much for the reading material you suggested yesterday, very informative
 * shadeslayer wonders what he gave to odhinn ...
<shadeslayer> odhinn: i have short term memory... especially during exam times :P
<odhinn> you sent me the kernel info
<shadeslayer> odhinn: oh ok :)
<shadeslayer> odhinn: you might also like the #ubuntu-kernel channel
<odhinn> ty again
<shadeslayer> np
<harjot> Can someone help me with my keyboard problem?
<harjot> After a while the keyboard wont type unless i hold down the key
<harjot> heres my xorg
<harjot> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/444101/
<harjot> I have to ctrl alt backspace when it gets stick
<DarthFrog> harjot: have you tried a different keyboard yet?
<harjot> DarthFrog: I really dont think its that, because i can switch to tty1 and the keyboard works fine
<DarthFrog> I know you don't think it's that but you haven't ruled it out yet.
<harjot> DarthFrog: Even though with a virtual keyboard when it gets stuck, the virtual keyboard has the same problem
<harjot> DarthFrog: so it must be a software problem not hardware
<DarthFrog> OK, now I agree with you. :-)
<harjot> ok
<harjot> Does the Xorg log reset when i ctrl alt backspace?
<DarthFrog> CTL-ALT-Backspace is no longer the default to restart X.
<DarthFrog> But, yes, you get a new log when you restart X.
<harjot> Ok
<DarthFrog> ALT-SysReq-K is the X restarter.
<harjot> So if i ctrl alt backspace, it fixes my problem
<DarthFrog> File a bug?
<harjot> Im still on 8.04
<DarthFrog> Umm, that's ancient.
<harjot> Ive been using kubnutu for several years
<harjot> Its ancient, but i dont like kde4
<DarthFrog> kde4 is upto 4.4.4 now, it's pretty much fully functional.  4.5 will be out soon.
<harjot> I just dont like kde4, its like xp to vista, i prefer xp
<tsimpson> KDE is configurable, so configure it to your liking ;)
<harjot> What if i restart the x server completely?
<DarthFrog> harjot: I suggest that you mention that you're running 8.04 whenever you ask for help on this channel.  I, at least, assume that you're running Lucid.
<harjot> Sorry
<harjot> Yeah i should have mentioned
<harjot> So any idea?
<harjot> heres the xorg log
<harjot> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/444101/
<DarthFrog> Nope.
<DarthFrog> If it isn't a hardware problem, it's a bug.  And KDE 3.5 is not being worked on.
<harjot> Hmmm
<harjot> Ok
<DarthFrog> So unless you scout around the bug reports, looking for answers, I think you might be SOL.
<harjot> yup
<harjot> Ok im gonna restart X completely and restart the computer properly
<harjot> Brb
<harjot> How do i restart x again?
<wonttroll> type startx
<DarthFrog> ctl-alt-backspace for 8.04
<harjot> That restarts X?
<harjot> Ctrl alt backspace restarts x?
<DarthFrog> It used to.
<harjot> on 8.04?
<DarthFrog> I don't remember when they switched from C-A-BkSp to Alt-SysReq-K, mind you.  But I think it's been since then.
<harjot> Ah ok
<tsimpson> it wasn't a "switch" as suck, Alt-SysReq-K always worked
<harjot> It doesnt work here
<rav> hello. Since I installed lucid, I don't have desktop effects. In the System Settings page, it says "Compositing is temporarily disabled" and a button to resume it. I click it and nothing happens
<tsimpson> it actually just kills everything on the current TTY, which is X
<tsimpson> and so all X apps also die
<harjot> Ok
<Zhenya> hi guys, can anyone here please help me with my video issues. I've been asking at least once a day for a few days now with to no avail. I have an thinkpad t41
<harjot> Actually, what i havent done is used the latest kernel, im one kernel behind
<harjot> Im gonna try switching
<rav> Zhenya: what issues? and which video card?
<harjot> But i need to then recompile my wifi drivers
<Zhenya> rav: thank you. I cannot get dual monitors to work correctly (all i can do is a dumb clone and nothing else)
<Zhenya> i'm not sure which video card but i am sure i can look it up if you guide me!
<wonttroll> @harjot: Do you still use kubuntu hardy?
<harjot> yes
<apparle> rav: have you tried disabling kms
<harjot> wonttroll: I quite like kde3
<wonttroll> ok
<rav> apparle: there is no kms running. what is it?
<rav> Zhenya: if you do 'lspci' in a terminal, you can see which video card do you have
<apparle> rav: kms is kernel mode setting, which is default turned on in lucid. I have to disable it to have effects on my graphics card
<Zhenya> rav: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 02)
<rav> apparle: how do i disable it?
<rav> Zhenya: i don't know much about that one, I have nvidia. but i guess that if it works well on one monitor, it should work on two
<Zhenya> unfortunately thats not the case
<Zhenya> if i chance the resolution
<Zhenya> everything gets garbled and i cant make anything out and I have to hard reset the machine
<apparle> rav: boot with "nomodeset" or disable it for particular driver as in my case "radeon.modeset=0"
<rav> Zhenya: you can try installing a program called 'envy-ng', and use it to download the ATI drivers
<apparle> Zhenya: you are using which version of kubuntu?
<Zhenya> rav: i'm a total noob is this going to kill me
<Zhenya> apparle: i am running 10.04 :D
<Zhenya> last night i did this http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml and it fixed the plymouth screen but now when i change resolutions, it doesnt eve affect anything anymore
<rav> apparle: how do i do that? heh. It says that composite is active now, but a notification pops saying that it couldn't initalize the effects
<ubuntu> ацлруа
<ubuntu> how to install kubuntu from usb flash?
<apparle> rav: I don't know about that, but I have heard that proprietary nvidia drivers and kms donot work well
<peexl> try http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<rav> apparle: how do I boot with nomodeset?
<apparle> rav: while booting, in grub, press e to edit the command, edit the line which ends with "quiet splash" and add " nomodeset"
<apparle> rav: and then press Ctrl+x
<apparle> rav: that will be temporary,
<apparle> rav: at next boot it will be back to the default
<rav> ah
<apparle> rav: boot with it, if that works then we will make it permanant
<rav> apparle: i'll give it a try
<Zhenya> apparle: any ideas? ( i see that you are busy with rav)
<apparle> Zhenya: the proprietary drivers will not work with your card, since they have declared it to be legacy
<apparle> Zhenya: wait i'll do some googling
<Zhenya> apparle: THANK YOU!!
<Zhenya> i  tried but got nothing useful
<mrcodex> ola
<apparle> Zhenya: what is the ouput of 'xrandr -q'
<Zhenya> apparle: http://pastebin.org/303490
<apparle> Zhenya: and how do you clone the monitors?
<Zhenya> i just plugged it in and they are cloned, i might have gone to monitor section and clicked clone
<apparle> Zhenya: and how do you obtain the dual desktop (the garbled screen)
<rav> apparle: I can't even see the grub screen :(
<apparle> rav: what do you mean, can't even see the grub screen?
<Zhenya> well when before i fixed the plymouth screen, i was able to go into display setting and drag the monitors away from each other into postion and then change the resolution to desired. I would click ok and it would just garble everything. even if i didnt change the rez, it would do the same...
<apparle> Zhenya: ok try this command "xrandr --output VGA-0 --auto --right-of LVDS"
<rav> apparle: during boot. it's an empty screen, then the new fancy kubuntu bootsplash. i can't see the grub list where you choose a different kernel to boot and that stuff
<Zhenya> apparle: ok if you loose me i'll be back after a reboot!
<apparle> rav: how did that happen?
<Zhenya> apparle: returned : xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1920x1920 (desired size 3200x1080)
<apparle> Zhenya: ok wait
<apparle> Zhenya: which is on your left? VGA or LVDS
<Zhenya> left is my laptop screen, right is the external
<rav> apparle: it's been like that since i started using lucid. i'm trying to find menu.lst and is not there. is grub different now?
<apparle> Zhenya:  try this "xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1280x960 --pos 0x0 --output VGA-0 --mode 1280x960 --pos 1280x0"
<odhinn> rav: Grub 2 is now the default bootloader in Lucid
<apparle> rav: ya here it is grub2, but we can come to that later, do you know why you don't get that screen at al
<Zhenya> apparle: returned another kind of error (btw thank you so much for helping me!!!!! i truly truly appreciate it)
<Zhenya> xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1920x1920 (desired size 2560x960)
<apparle> Zhenya: ok wait
<apparle> ok everyone else, what is the command to generate the Xorg.conf?
<rav> apparle: i guess it's hidden so it boots directly to the new bootsplash and looks cool and fancy
<apparle> Zhenya: just to make sure, earlier (maybe on different OS) you were able to setup dual monitors both at 1280x960
<apparle> rav: ok open the file "/etc/default/grub"
<Zhenya> apparle: correct, i can boot into xp right now and get 1920xwhatever on the vga and 1400xwhatever on the laptop monitor
<Zhenya> i can reboot into windows and get you the exact numbers
<apparle> Zhenya: no need
<odhinn> rav: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Where%20did%20my%20Grub2%20boot%20menu%20go!?!?!
<Guenther> hi. can anybody give me a hint how to split a dvd9 into two dvd5s without recompressing?
<odhinn> rav: that tells how to comment out the hidden grub2 menu
<rav> odhinn: thanks
<odhinn> np
<odhinn> had that issue yesterday
<odhinn> lol
<Zhenya> apparle: I am VERY excited to fix this! last night for the first time i was so frustrated that i thought about going back to xp for the first time in about a year
<apparle> Zhenya: I am not experienced in dual monitors but lets try
<Zhenya> apparle: thank you!
<shadeslayer> !twinview | Zhenya
<ubottu> Zhenya: twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<shadeslayer> !dual | Zhenya
<Zhenya> shadeslayer: i have a legacy card
<apparle> shadeslayer: what is the command to generate the xorg.conf
<fabio333> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shadeslayer> apparle: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<apparle> shadeslayer: non nvidia people
<shadeslayer> apparle: you can pass more options,have a look at the man page
<shadeslayer> apparle: ah..
<shadeslayer> lemme think..
<shadeslayer> apparle: $ sudo Xorg -configure
<shadeslayer> apparle: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/x-config.html
<apparle> shadeslayer: no not that one
<shadeslayer> apparle: then which one? :P
<anirban> is there any blur plugins for kwin
<apparle> Zhenya: try this "xrandr --output LVDS --mode 800x600 --pos 0x0 --output VGA-0 --mode 800x600 --pos 800x0"
<shadeslayer> anirban: yes,in the new kde 4.5
<Zhenya> apparle: WOWOWOWO
<Zhenya> IT WORKS!!
<anirban> thats not relase yet i think
<Zhenya> the resolutions are wrong but i have dual motitoes!!
<apparle> Zhenya: if that works then we can bring higher resolutions
<odhinn> motitoes?
<Zhenya> apparle: you are a techno-god
<Zhenya> haha
<odhinn> are those related to mohitos?
<shadeslayer> anirban: theres beta 1
<anirban> where can i get it
<Zhenya> odhinn: yeah, they both make me feel gitty
<Zhenya> :P
<odhinn> lmao
<anirban> i am in kde 4.4.4
<Zhenya> dual motitoes=double fisting
<Zhenya> wait,when i type double fisting, it reads a lot worse on the internet than when i say it in the bar
<Zhenya> apparle: so should i try punching in different resolutions into your code?
<shadeslayer> Zhenya: yes,youll need to edit the --pos option as well
<apparle> Zhenya: that is not the solution as you cannot exceed 1920x1920
<shadeslayer> Zhenya: the second one...
<Zhenya> apparle: only one of my monitors is 1920
<Zhenya> you mean 1920 TOTAL?
<apparle> Zhenya: ya
<apparle> Zhenya: you will have to configure xorg.conf to obtain virtual screen of larger size
<Zhenya> apparle: ic, do you know how i would go about doing that?
<rav> apparle: i booted with 'nomodeset' and the screen went into low-res and squished for putting a non-widescreen image on my widescreen monitor
<apparle> Zhenya: writing xorg.conf would be way too confusing for you. there is a command to generate xorg.conf (I don't remember it)
<Zhenya> :(
<shadeslayer> Zhenya: http://bit.ly/xorgconf
<shadeslayer> Zhenya: loads of links :)
<Zhenya> shadeslayer: thanks, i will poke through them
<shadeslayer> Zhenya: and google is your freind while using ubuntu :)
<Zhenya> shadeslayer: i've noticed ahahah
<shadeslayer> :P
<rav> do lucid and compiz get along?
<apparle> rav: no idea then..... but I suggest you first confirm, whether you are having problem or anything else
<rav> apparle: when i clicked on "resume compositing" i got a popup saying "these effects couldn't be initialized" and a list of all the effects
<Zhenya> ok guys, 'm going to mess around with the monitor stuff, but meanwhile i have another questions
<Zhenya> my sound quality is SIGNIFICATLY worse than the with XP. even when i turn down the PCM volume, what gives?
<apparle> Zhenya: ok do one thing
<Zhenya> ready!
<apparle> Zhenya: download this http://paste.ubuntu.com/444142/
<apparle> Zhenya: and use the download as text option... donot copy or you will get the line numbers
<Zhenya> gotcha
<Zhenya> done!
<apparle> Zhenya: where have you saved the file
<Zhenya> on the desktop
<Zhenya> i know my way around the terminal a decent bit
<Zhenya> should i move it to etc/X11
<Zhenya> as xorg.conf
<Zhenya> ?
<apparle> Zhenya: ok copy it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Zhenya> w000t, i knew sometihng:
<Zhenya> done :D
<Zhenya> apparle: should i reboot?
<apparle> Zhenya: now reboot.... and if you don't get any display at all then you have to delete that file
<Zhenya> how do i do that if i cant see anything?
<Zhenya> cntr-alt-f2 ?
<apparle> Zhenya: the recovery mode in the grub menu
<Zhenya> gotcha ok here goes NOTHIN :D
<Zhenya> thanks apparle, i will be back :D
<Zhenya_> apparle: i am back!
<apparle> Zhenya: any problems ?
<Zhenya_> after futsing wit the monitor outputs i got it oto woork once
<Zhenya_> but now its just doing this weird gray thing on the vga monitor
<Zhenya_> but its KIND of working
<apparle> Zhenya_: you get dual desktops?
<Zhenya_> again kind of, it worked once, but then i tried to up he laptops resolution and it killed the vga
<Zhenya_> once i tried to bring i back down no luck
<Zhenya_> still playing with it give me one sec
<apparle> Zhenya_: you are changing the resolutions in the command or in system settings?
<Zhenya_> system settings
<Zhenya_> should i try the command line?
<Zhenya_> so when i unplug and plug the vga monitor
<apparle> Zhenya: try this "xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1400x1050 --pos 0x0 --output VGA-0 --mode 1920x1080 --pos 1400x0"
<Zhenya_> it shows a clone for a second and then just does this weird houndstooth/weird gray fading pattern
<Zhenya_> tried that and nothing
<Zhenya_> then i turned the monitor off and on
<Zhenya_> again a quick low rez clone and then the fading pattern
<apparle> Zhenya_: what happens when you give that command
<Zhenya_> visually nothing
<KOPRajs> hi there, I'm on Kubuntu Lucid... I have Package manager set to "only notify about updates" but it have just done something in background and then buble showed that "updates installed and that I need to restart"... what's that?
<apparle> Zhenya_: do you get any error
<Zhenya_> nope
<Zhenya_> can i try rebooting one time?
<Zhenya_> brb
<Zhenya_> apparle: is that a good idea?
<apparle> Zhenya_: I don't know.... reboot, and then try that command
<KOPRajs> and how can I find out what updates got installed?
<Zhenya> apparle: IT WORKED!!
<Zhenya> i booted up without the vga connected and then plugged it in
<Zhenya> ran the konami kode in konsole
<Zhenya> and it worked :D
<Zhenya> thank you !!!
<Zhenya> i will be back in 3 min
<odhinn> Morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi odhinn
<BluesKaj> just reinstalled lucid after trying maverick...too early days even for me :)
<odhinn> lol
<odhinn> no worky, eh?
<BluesKaj> well, crashes, freezes became a pita
<odhinn> nod
<BluesKaj> gonna join wifey outside ... bbiab
<odhinn> okie doke
<odhinn> woops
<KOPRajs> anyone can tell me how can I find out what updates got installed recently?
<Pici> KOPRajs: Check /var/log/dpkg.log
<KOPRajs> thx :)
<James147> KOPRajs: there is also /var/log/apt/*
<goodtime> http://www.backtrack-linux.org/
<BluesKaj> goodtime, , what do you think of backtrack ?...it's pretty retro in it's look and couldn't handle my nvidia onboard graphics
<BluesKaj> kde3 and all that
<Zhenya> apparle: thank you for help
<apparle> Zhenya: so finally everything working as you want?
<Zhenya> apparle: on the monitor front :D
<Zhenya> now i need to figure out why my sound quality is significanty worse than when i boot into xp
<Zhenya> and my random kernel panics
<Zhenya> apparle: thank you so much for helping me wit the monitors
<Zhenya> its such a pleasure to use my machine now!
<apparle> Zhenya: regarding sound I can't help... personal experience > if you have big speakers then turn sound card volume to 60%
<Zhenya> the pcm of the master?
<Zhenya> *or
<apparle> Zhenya: both
<amichair> is there any way to add additional desktop effects? e.g. the fire closing windows and other stuff I remember seeing a couple years ago?
<Zhenya> gotcha
<Zhenya> is there a way to do that via konsole?
<apparle> Zhenya: run alsamixer
<apparle> Zhenya: if nothing works you could try OSS drivers but they lead to further problems
<BluesKaj> Zhenya, you may pulseaudio installed , it's redundant sine alsa can stand on it's own on most setups , espaecilly onboard soundcards
<BluesKaj> have
<Zhenya> BluesKaj: gothca
<Zhenya> i'lll try the 60% and the alsamixer
<Zhenya> thanks y'all
<Zhenya> `1 more dumb question
<goodtime>  BluesKaj idk im not running it i might thoe for some laughfs
<Zhenya> how come the cool
<Zhenya> visual tab thing is gone with two monitors?
<BluesKaj> Zhenya, you can safely remove / purge pulseaudio ...it's just another layer od digital hash processing to muck up the sound
<apparle> Zhenya: visual tab thing?
<Zhenya> BluesKaj: OH OK
<Zhenya> how do i do that?
<Zhenya> apparle: correct
<apparle> Zhenya: I meant what do you mean by visual tab thing
<BluesKaj> goodtime, backtrack never asked me to set ausername or pw and then after installing it asked for them...go figure , some security OS that is :)
<goodtime> hahaha
<Zhenya> apparle: oh haha, when you press alt-tab it did the cool 3d window thing where i could see all the windows kind of like coverflow on the iphone
<goodtime> weird
<BluesKaj> Zhenya, sudo aptitude remove pulseaudio
<Zhenya> BluesKaj: ok its running lets see what happens
<apparle> Zhenya: check in system settings>desktop> . As I said earlier I never had any experience with dual monitors.
<Zhenya> BluesKaj: do i need to reboot for things to work
<apparle> Zhenya: do you have any desktop effects enabled or all of them are disabled
<Dolgo> hi
<James147> Zhenya: that effect dose work on dual monitors (on one monitor at a time)
<amichair> Zhenya: I have dual monitors and the cover effect works fine. maybe it just got turned off or something?
<BluesKaj> Zhenya, not usually on linux
<Zhenya> amichair: they seem to be on
<Zhenya> enable desktop effects is turned on
<BluesKaj> ok, gotta cut the grass ...BBL
<Zhenya> and the correct effect is selected
<BluesKaj> before the rain
<Zhenya> hmm when i try to switch effects and switch back it says in the notication tray
<Zhenya> the following effects could not be activeated
<Zhenya> and then gives a long list....
<apparle> Zhenya: is your card capable enough to run all the effects and provide dual desktop(since you have very high resolutions).
<Zhenya> apparle: probably not. so i am ok with this! thanks guys
<apparle> also consider that the linux radeon open source driver is not very efficienct (rather its poor)
<Zhenya> apparle: hopefully things will run faster anyways
<apparle> ok bye guys I got to go
<Zhenya> apparle: thanks again!
<apparle> no problem
<lawohn> howdy all -- i have a question about the system tray/task bar
<lawohn> i was tryign to clean up my desktop and closed the 'notification area' but it completely remogvfed my system tray
<lawohn> is there an easy fix to this that isn't resettting my kde folder?
<James147> lawohn: systray and notification area are the same widget, you can add it back by rightclicking the panel -> add widgets -> find and drag tghe systray back
<lawohn> thanks james
<acemo> is it possible to reduce the size of the global notifications?
<Ep5iloN_> acemo: what you mean?
<acemo> Ep5iloN_: for example, the notification i just got because you mentioned my name, is really big
<odhinn> later all
<acemo> Ep5iloN_: i am used to notifications from growl (mac, see link for a picture: http://growl.info/screenshots.php) these notifications area nice and small. I would like to have something in that direction instead of the default kde huge notifications
<ikhider> Hello, I just did an upgrade on my desktop (kernel upgrade I think) and now no longer have access to the xserver. "unable to connect to xserver"
<ikhider> any suggestions?
<ikhider> When I do startx, I get all these error messages
<amichair> is there any way to add additional desktop effects? e.g. the fire closing windows and other stuff I remember seeing a couple years ago?
<ikhider> Hello, I just did an upgrade on my desktop (kernel upgrade I think) and now no longer have access to the xserver. "unable to connect to xserver"
<obert> hi,how to unistall totally a program?
<arcade> So, this might sound trollish, but it's my system, and I'm new to Kubuntu 10.04 (my previous install was 8.04).  So far the setup has been horrible.  :-/  I installed with encrypted home.
<arcade> The system crashes quite a bit more often.  Complete freezes, especially when doing heavy disk-access (possibly due to it being 'encrypted home'.  Didn't have this problem with whole-disk encryption).
<arcade> Is this well-known, and should I just re-install without encrypted home, going back to whole-disk encryption?  Or is kubuntu 10.04 just unstable compared to 8.04 in general ?
<amichair> arcade: maybe related to bug #482509?
<amichair> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktorrent/+bug/482509
<arcade> amichair: sounds very familiar yes.
<arcade> amichair: I have experienced it with other heavy disk access though.
<amichair> arcade: I have as well (although I don't recall if it's recurred since I upgraded to 10.04 or not). Perhaps you can add your input to the bug report, and help them pinpoint the issue?
<arcade> amichair: If I can reproduce it again w/o ktorrent I will. :)
<amichair> arcade: in general, I find lucid to be more stable, and a smoother desktop experience (much fewer lags and freezes)
<ikhider> I no longer have access to the xserver. "unable to connect to xserver"
<amichair> but that's a personal anecdote, I suppose :-)
<arcade> amichair: Not my experience so far. :-(
<ikhider> after the last upgrade just an hour ago
<ikhider> How do I get my x back?
<arcade> amichair: Between crashes and krunner crashing (alt+f2) - I'm pretty much fed up with 10.04 .. unfortunately just downgrading won't help much
<arcade> amichair: God how I miss how alt+f2 worked in 8.04
<ikhider> : - (
<James147> arcade: try disabling some of the krunner plugins
<arcade> James147: I just have to restart it, it has crashed, again.
<amichair> alt-f2 has become a bit more... annoying, but still seems to work. Though I don't use it extensively at all.
<James147> arcade: I found it works alot nicer without a few of the plugins espically the nepomuk one
<arcade> amichair: That's how I launch everything, and it's become almost unusable.
<ikhider> "Fatal server error, no screens found"
<arcade> James147: Yes, wtf is nepomuk anyways?
<James147> arcade: its allows indexing and tagging of files
<amichair> ikhider: sorry, I'm no X expert... I hope someone comes around soon that knows better...
<arcade> James147: ... gawds.
<James147> arcade: so that you can rate/tag/comment any file on your system and allow quick searching for them
<amichair> arcade: I'm sure you'll love the new size of the .kde folder, thanks to the nepomuk db :-/
<hagabaka> http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2010/05/i-dont-need-no-stinking-nepomuk-right.html
<James147> arcade: its rather slow atm sepically the indexing part :S
<arcade> James147: To be quite honest, that sounds like the stupidest invention ever.
<Ep5iloN_> James147: nepomuk's idea is good, but at least in my case it use too much resources for that
<arcade> Ep5iloN_: Disagree.
<James147> Ep5iloN_: Agree, I think for the most part it is a good idea, just not very usable atm
<James147> arcade: you can disable it via: system settings > advanced > (nepomuk | desktopsearch)
<raindog> hagabaka: Good article on nepomuk.
<arcade> James147: Yeah, that hung. :P
<arcade> James147: Great, the thing HUNG when I clicked apply. :P
<ikhider> Hello, I just did an upgrade on my desktop (kernel upgrade I think) and now no longer have access to the xserver. "unable to connect to xserver"
<arcade> ... and after xkilling the hung app, it doesn't want to restart.  great.
<Ep5iloN_> arcade: James147 just after completely disabling it(startup and run processes) PC even works much better...
<Ep5iloN_> As i said at least in my case.
<arcade> Ep5iloN_: Well, hopefully my computer will work a tad better again now.  I think I'll just need to reinstall and remove the encryptfs shait too, and go back to LUKS.  Which actually worked.
<ikhider> Does the current Kubuntu even have an xscreen? Maybe they went all austere
<arcade> Whomever thought up using encryptfs instead of LUKS was obviously on drugs.
<ikhider> maybe it is all links, and screen and stuff
<Ep5iloN_> arcade: could be
<Ep5iloN_> by the way, is their somebody who runs KDE on nVidia Quadro 140M...?
<James147> Ep5iloN_: I had random applications decide to cause my entire pc to grind to a halt when it was indexing, though they work fine when its disabled... wish they would work on stableising things abit more :(#
<ikhider> An upgrade should not disable the freaking computer
<Ep5iloN_> James147: I see...
<ikhider> I just clicked the little upgrade icon and poof! Gone is the Xserver.
<amichair> ikhider: any chance you did some manual graphics drivers installation in the past?
<ikhider> amichair, Nope--I am not that sophisticated
<amichair> ikhider: do u have an xorg.conf?
<ikhider> I let the install thingy do all the work for me. Yep, I should
<ikhider> amichair, yes
<ikhider> amichair, Wait--I do have an Nvidea driver, I had to click and get that
<Ep5iloN_> What about my message? ;)
<amichair> ikhider: you mean using the hardware manager GUI?
<ikhider> amichair, yes
<amichair> ikhider: and is this your first restart following that?
<ikhider> amichair, Yes. After the update, an icon said I must restart
<ikhider> and now all I have is command line
<amichair> ikhider: hmm... what were to happen if you made a backup of xorg.conf, and then removed it and restart?
<ikhider> amichair,  Restart without Xorg? Will that not give me nothing but more command line?
<BluesKaj> ikhider,, if you've installed the new driver , run sudo nvidia-xconfig , again
<BluesKaj> ikhider, then startx
<amichair> ikhider: that's no worse than you have now :-) just kidding - I believe since karmic if it doesn't exist some default is detected, or something like that
<amichair> ikhider: oh, BluesKaj knows his stuff. Do what he says :-)
<ikhider> amichair, "failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module"
<ikhider> BluesKaj, Yep, I ran the command, no dice
<amichair> maybe try reinstalling the nvidia drivers?
<BluesKaj> ikhider, you may need to do sudo service kdm stop , if you get a screen error then startx  again
<ikhider> BluesKaj, what is the exact command?
<BluesKaj> sudo service kdm stop
<ikhider> BluesKaj, 'stop: unknown instance:'
<BluesKaj> maybe amichair is right . then do , sudo aptitude install nvidia-current
<ikhider> BluesKaj, done, what is next?
<amichair> ikhider: did it install, or say that it's already there?
<ikhider> amichair, 0 installed, upgraded, etc
<BluesKaj> ikhider, was there any output from that last command ?
<BluesKaj> ikhider, did you see a grub menu at boot ?
<ikhider> BluesKaj, yeah, it went through the process of getting everything--but it is already updated
<ikhider> BluesKaj, yes
<ikhider> BluesKaj, I have a solidstate drive for my OS and a terabyte for files
<arcade> Now, if I could figure out how to kill X with ctrl+alt+backspace again, the world would be good.
<BluesKaj> aha new HW , hmmm
<ikhider> BluesKaj, Same setup since I first installed
<amichair> arcade: there's one such option under systemsettings->Language stuff -> keyboard layout -> advanced. But maybe there's a simpler way too.
<BluesKaj> well, that's a setup with which I'm not real familiar , so I'm rekuctant to go much further.
<BluesKaj> reluctant
<arcade> amichair: Gawds, so that's why dontzap doesn't work anymore.
<ikhider> Why does an update disable the xserver?
<amichair> ikhider: how about if you remove the nvidia drivers, just to see if we can pinpoint that as the culprit? e.g. 'sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current'
<arcade> amichair: Why on earth they've changed all the nice behaviour that was easily configured through config files to this menu-driven shait is beyond me.
<arcade> amichair: If the good ol' config files were _reflected_ and _mirrored_ through the menus, I would be good with it.
<ikhider> amichair, Okay, removed, what is next?
<amichair> arcade: I'm sure they are, maybe just different ones. Google says https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<amichair> ikhider: restart
<lamacand> hi running 10.4 applied last kernel update and cannot start kde get a message could not start ksm server what to do?
<arcade> amichair: Indeed.  MEH
<arcade> amichair: Wouldn't bother me where the option was if the default was sane. :P
<ikhider> amichair, the puter seems to be winking at me a lot. Top left hand cursor flashing....
<BluesKaj> gotta go...later folks
<arcade> meh, I should start grumpbuntu. For the grumpy ol' bastards who want things to work the way they're used to ;P
<amichair> well, there goes the expert. Oh, the pressure... :-)
<amichair> arcade: lol
<amichair> arcade: I'm sure you'll have quite a following
<arcade> amichair: That's the worst part of it ;P
<ikhider> puter seems to be going though restart
<ikhider> mania
<slow-motion> hi
<amichair> ikhider: ?
<arcade> amichair: But alas, too much work.  Even though it is tempting.  Every time I install a new version of ubuntu it feels like they've changed everything into sillyness.  And it's getting worse.
<arcade> But, time to watch battlestar galactica with the wife. *gone*
<amichair> arcade: good luck :-)
<ikhider> amichair, Like the top left hand corner, a cursor flashes, shows some specs, restarts, cursor, screen refreshes, shows specs....wait....now it is the same problem as before...no xserver
<amichair> ikhider: guessing here... maybe make sure everything is properly up to date using 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<ikhider> amichair, Yeah, did all that already. That was what got me in this mess in the first place.
<ikhider> amichair, Kind of reminds me of when I ran Gentoo
<amichair> ikhider: not sure what more to try... might as well reinstall nvidia drivers (possibly using -f)
<ikhider> amichair, updates would screw me over. Luckily Gentoo users are pretty knowledgeable and got me going. But when I installed using two drives I could not use it anymore because I am too dumb
<lamacand> now trying with console and getting no write access to /home/...../.ICEauthority
<ikhider> what is the command to reinstall the xorg server?
<ikhider> Maybe that will fix it
<James147> lamacand: make sure .ICEauthority isent owned by root
<amichair> ikhider: I think that would be 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg', and then 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current' for the drivers. you can try adding '-f' switch to force fixing broken stuff.
<James147> amichair: that will only attempt to install it, not reinstall
<James147> ikhider: sudo aptitude reinstall <package> will try to reinstall the package
<ikhider> amichair, Can you explain -f?
<ikhider> What would the command look like with -f
<amichair> ikhider: James147 can :-)
<James147> ikhider: -f will try to fix broken dependencys
<amichair> ikhider: 'sudo apt-get install -f <package>'
<StevenR> hi. How do I alter the categories that a kaddressbook contact is a member of? Using kaddressbook 4.4.2 seems to have no way of doing this. V 4.3 seems to have the ability
<amichair> ikhider: as James147 says, for xorg you'll have to reinstall, and then nvidia (which is currently not installed) u can just install.
<James147> amichair: ikhider: or just "sudo apt-get install -f" to attempt to fix all dependencys
<ikhider> James147, Tried it, puter says I have the latest and greatest of everything
<ikhider> ...
<James147> ikhider: could you rediscribe your problem, I only came in 1/2 way though :)
<amichair> ikhider: try adding the nvidia drivers back, maybe it'll do it right this time
<ikhider> James147, I updated my puter by pressing the little update Icon. after the update, the puter said I must restart
<ikhider> James147, when IO restarted, all I had was command line and no access to xserver
<James147> ikhider: what have you tryed so far?
<ikhider> To install nvidia drivers, to reinstall nvidia, to remove nvidia, to reinstall xorg...
<lamacand> james147 how do i do that
<James147> ikhider: Try renaming /etc/X11/xorg.conf and trying (if you ahve one)
<ikhider> James147, NVIDIA: FAiled to load the NVIDIA kernel module
<amichair> ikhider: didn't do the install nvidia step again, iirc
<James147> lamacand: ls -l ~/  will show you the premisions and who owns it
<amichair> James147: we tried booting with no xorg.conf too, no difference
<ikhider> James147, what command specifically?
<amichair> ikhider: you did do that before, right?
<James147> lamacand: sudo chown USER:USER ~/.ICEauthroity   will change the owener to USER and group to USER
<ikhider> amichair, I did reinstall nvidia like you saidf
<ikhider> amichair, I removed and tried, I reinstalled and tried
<James147> ikhider: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak  will do it (reverse the names to move it back)
<ikhider> James147, It works!
<ikhider> I am back to X!
<James147> ikhider: :)
<ikhider> James147, Thanks! can you explain why it worked?
<amichair> ikhider: oh, I thought that's what we tried long ago... must have misunderstood. but glad it worked :-)
<James147> ikhider: looks like there is an error in the xorg.conf, xserver no longer need xorg.conf to work it will try to auto detect settings if there isent one, renaming it makes it try to auto detect
<James147> ikhider: you can try running "sudo nvidia-config" to recreate the xorg.conf if you want to (i think you need to if you wnat to use the nvida drivers)
<James147> ikhider: if it breaks delete xorg.conf and it should work again :)
<amichair> say, does anyone know what's the difference between the backports ppa and the "unsupported updates" backports repository?
 * James147 is also wandering that
<ikhider> James147, Yeah, I get the low res screen. i am trying to restore it to the pristine beauty it was before
<James147> ikhider: you will need to recreate the xorg.conf then, sudo nvidia-config will do that
<harjot> How would i install the base kde4 packages on a kde3 system in order to run kde4 apps?
<James147> harjot: what version of kubuntu are you running?
<harjot> 8.04
<harjot> For example, how would i get kde4-config working?
<harjot> Without install kde4
<harjot> installing*
<harjot> Any idea?
<James147> harjot: can't 8.04 install both kde 3 and 4? (can't quite remember that long ago) also, you might want to note that 8.04 was not an LTS and has reached end of life
<harjot> yes
<harjot> Are you sure? Why is it called kubuntu 8.04LTS ?
<harjot> Im trying to avoid installing a full kde4
<James147> harjot: ubuntu was a lts, kubuntu wasent -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubuntu
<harjot> Oh
<harjot> Ok
<DarthFrog> harjot: I believe Ubuntu 8.04 was LTS but Kubuntu wasn't.
<harjot> Ok
<harjot> Im trying to install kdenlive
<DarthFrog> The Kubuntu chaps didn't want to be stuck supported KDE 3.
<DarthFrog> Cuz KDE 4 wasn't ready for prime-time then.  It is more than ready now.
<harjot> how would i get kde4-config command working/?
<harjot> Kdenlive wont install because kde4-config isnt there
<harjot> What can I do
<harjot> ?
<DarthFrog> Install KDE 4.  In 8.04 you should be able to have both KDE 3 & 4 installed side-by-side.
<ikhider> James147, amichair --thanks--tyhings are back to relative normalcy. Some glitches, but at least I got my X back. *sigh*
<harjot> DarthFrog: I barely have enough space for that
<harjot> DarthFrog: All im trying to do is install kdenlive
<amichair> ikhider: cool, good luck with the rest :-)
<DarthFrog> THen I think you need a paddle specfic to the creek youi're in.  Sorry.
<harjot> lol?
<DarthFrog> Do you have an external hd you could use?
<James147> harjot: you going to need to install some of kde4, try looking for a minimal package (kde-minimal maby?) and see if you ahve enough room for that
<amichair> James147: <ScottK> Unsupported updates backports is official Ubuntu backports.  The backports PPA is something Kubuntu devs do that's not an official part of Ubuntu.
<harjot> James147: kde-minimal is not in kde3
<James147> harjot: kde4*
<AnxiousNut> is there a kubuntu netbook launcher? what is its name?
<harjot> kde4-minimal is not a package unless i add the kde4 repos
<amichair> AnxiousNut: what do you mean by 'launcher'?
<James147> AnxiousNut: ?? application launcher? appart from the desktop activity there is no spica launcher for the netbook
<AnxiousNut> amichair, yes, something similar to ubuntu's netbook-launcher
<James147> harjot: I dont know the exact names but i remember there being a minial package of some sort for kde at once point in kubuntus life :)
<harjot> ok
<James147> AnxiousNut: not sure what ubuntu's netbook-launcher is :S
<amichair> AnxiousNut: I'm still not sure what you mean, but perhaps it's the plasma-netbook package (which replaces the standard plasma-desktop)
<amichair> AnxiousNut: you can currently run either one or the other. there's a plan (hopefully for maverick) to make them switchable at runtime, or at least selectable at login
<James147> amichair: you cant? I sware I was able to switch between them :S
<James147> amichair: although there where some side-effects :)
<AnxiousNut> im running gnome and i'd like to install KDE's desktop interface only (the one with widgets) without installing the panels and the other apps that comes with kubutnu-desktop! is it plasma?
<amichair> James147: last I know of, you can kill one and start the other manually, but nothing official.
<James147> AnxiousNut: You cannot do that, the desktop and panels are all part of the same package
<AnxiousNut> James147, which package?
<James147> amichair: noticed a option to switch between them once somewhere although it dident work very well :)
<AnxiousNut> James147, what is the name of that package?
<amichair> James147: so maybe progress has been made. I think I just saw it on the MM todo list though
<James147> AnxiousNut: plasma-desktop   or plasma-netbook
<James147> AnxiousNut: not sure how well they will work with out other parts of kde though
<AnxiousNut> James147, what are the differences, i have a netbook, but would like to know the diffs
<James147> AnxiousNut: plasma-desktop contains the standard interface, the netbook version has a spical "search & launch" activity that lets you launch programs from teh desktop (it makes it easier for touch enabled devices or devices with smaller screens)
<James147> AnxiousNut: also the netbook version has a spical panel that behaves differently :S (auto hides) and windows are maximised and borderless (although i think that might be kubuntu-netbook-default-settings or some other package)
<James147> AnxiousNut: however, I dont think you can run kde and gnome desktops at the same time
<soee> how can i install widget via console ?
<James147> soee: could try plasmapkg -i file.plasmoid
<James147> soee: dont know what it will do though :)
<AnxiousNut> what is the name of the widget that shows desktop contents?
<soee> James147: ok ill try
<amichair> James147: if you install the full kubuntu-desktop, you can choose a gnome or kde session at the login screen (dunno about plasma-desktop only)
<James147> amichair: I know, but you cant run them both in the same session (at least not easaly) :)
<amichair> oh, of course :-)
<StevenR> How do I alter the categories that a kaddressbook contact is a member of? Using kaddressbook 4.4.2 seems to have no way of doing this. V 4.3 seems to have the ability
<AnxiousNut> James147, how can i add the widget of the desktop?
<James147> AnxiousNut: not sure what you mean... you can add a widget to the desktop by draging it from the add widget dialog
<AnxiousNut> James147, there is a widget/place for the desktop files to show up, how can i add that?
<amichair> AnxiousNut: if you mean the desktop folder, the widget is called Folder View
<James147> AnxiousNut: Its called folder view I think,
<AnxiousNut> James147, thanks, btw for future reference, it doesnt get installed when plasma-desktop is
<James147> AnxiousNut: might need plasma-wigets or somthing fo them
<AnxiousNut> James147, it's plasma-widget-folderview
<amichair> or kubuntu-default-settings
<Apollonovich> can anyone recommend a good graphical debugger for kde?  kdbg is unusable (e.g., crashes) in lucid.
<James147> Apollonovich: not sure of just a debugger but kdevelop would have one in it.
<Apollonovich> hasn't kdevelop been dropped in lucid?
<Freddy2> hi
<Apollonovich> I noticed it was marked for deletion when I upgraded.
<Freddy2> someone having strange problems with artists in amarok after upgrading to kde 4.4.4?
<James147> Apollonovich: Its in the backports because it wasent out when lucid was released http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kdevelop-4
<Apollonovich> sweet
<Apollonovich> I'm actually an oldschool emacs guy :-P...but maybe I'll give it a try.
<James147> Apollonovich: :) I like the fact you can use vim inside it :)
<Apollonovich> james147: that's how you know it's the one true editor: it permits recursive loading of editors.
<James147> Apollonovich: Also noticed that qt-creator and kate can do that as well :D
<James147> Apollonovich: although not everything works as well as just using vim :S qtcreater has some issues with the command mode replace :S
<Apollonovich> not familiar with qtcreator, but...any good editor should have an integrated shell.
<Apollonovich> haha
<James147> Apollonovich: qtcreator dosent seem to ahve a full shell it in unfortunitlly, but it does handel all the qt stuff very nicly :)
<Apollonovich> nice
<Apollonovich> I actually wish I used QT.  I picked my gui toolkit before it went lgpl, and thus was forced to use wxwidgets.
<James147> Apollonovich: :( qt is very nice for developing I have found, makes things go so much faster. Espically ui development - cant wait to try out their new qt quick stuff they are buulding
<Apollonovich> james147: yeah. and the tools are very polished.  wx's tools are severely lacking, i find myself storing a DialogBlocks project on svn for the form elements, and then copy/pasting that into my main source files every time I update it.
<Apollonovich> wow...I just installed qtcreator...and it's NICE.
<Apollonovich> on first impression, it looks as polished as recent versions of visual studio (and yes, microsoft does occasionally do something right :P)
<Apollonovich> ooh, kdevelop has proper cmake integration working now.
<Apollonovich> this is happiness.
<hagabaka> why is apt-get trying to remove xserver-xorg but also upgrading some KDE packages when I try to upgrade?
<James147> hagabaka: is something conflicting with it>
<maq6> alo0000
<maq6> mmmmm
<maq6> kien se enkuentra aki?¿¡¡
<maq6> .....
<maq6> hola?¿
<maq6> ...
<James147> !es | maq6
<ubottu> maq6: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Tm_T> James147: he's gone already
<James147> Tm_T: O well :)
<zus_> i dragged my FF icon from my menu, to my desktop...how can i put it back?
<James147> zus_: did it disapear from your menu?
<zus_> i went bottom right navigated to firefox and dragged onto desktop,...
<zus_> James147, hey hwo are you?
<James147> zus_: Im alright, dident think dragging it from the menu removed it but copyed it instead
<James147> zus_: and was it from your favroiuts or from the actual menu?
<zus_> James147,  yeah its not an option anymore im menu,...but a widget on my desktop
<zus_> navigate to internet : from there
<James147> zus_: weird, dident think it was ment to do that :S
<James147> zus_: 1 min
<zus_> thanks
<James147> zus_: can't test it atm but I didnt think draging it from the menu would remove it... Not sure of an easy way to put it back but you could run "kmenuedit" and add an entry back from there
<zus_> James147,  i will try that ... one minute
<zus_> James147,  well it doesnt copy it removes it entirely....so you know...what i dont knwo is how to add an icon or FF back in
<ToxinPowe> utoid20
<James147> zus_: run kmenuedit and add an entry... you will have to fill in all the info though
<James147> zus_: or if you have the *.desktop file you can try moving that to one of the locations which are looked for apps, not entirly sure where they are though
<zus_> James147,  tell me the command for firefox
<zus_> James147,  can you ***
<James147> zus_: "firefox"
<zus_> James147,  man im getting scatterbrained lol
<zus_> James147,  the k menuedit  did the trick
<rav> hello. i was here earlier asking about not having desktop effects on a nvidia card
<chx> hi. i added a second monitor (right of the first one) and now my panel (right edge of the first monitor) overlaps the full screen windows as if the system lost track how big full screen is
<James147> rav: you want to disable the effects?
<rav> James147: I want to enable them. but the system settings module gives an error
<James147> rav: can you give the error?
<n8w> anyone knowin how to get an ipod (5G) workin?
<rav> James147: A dialog saying : "Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options. Settings will be reverted to their previous values.Check your X configuration. You may also consider changing advanced options, especially changing the compositing type. "
<n8w> floola asks me for the fwid but  it  never  accepts it...
<n8w> amarok crashes
<James147> rav: have you enabled the nvidia drivers?
<rav> James147: I checked and I have version 173 installed. but I get the feeling I had a higher version on Karmic
<rav> James147: and google earth gives me a warning about an error with my drivers and OpenGL, and it runs dead slow
<rav> James147: I've also been seen some windows not redrawing themselves when something covers them partially, so I'm starting to think that there is something wrong
<James147> rav: try enabling the "current version" drivers :S
<rav> James147: how?
<rav> James147: I did a fresh install of lucid
<James147> rav: run jockey-kde
<James147> rav: and install the "current version"
<rav> James147: ah. it does say "use this to get desktop effects" :)
<James147> rav: although they all say that :)
<supermagnum> hi, how do i calibrate my touchscreen ?
<srikant> Hi guys,
<supermagnum> i run 9.10, the driver is evtouch
<srikant> How can I install all the packages from Kubuntu DVD by default ?? Any post install options available>
<srikant> Like how the FEDORA allows customization of the packages !!
<rav> the "F" word
<srikant> How can I install all the packages from Kubuntu DVD by default ?? Any post install options available>
<srikant> Like how the fedora distro  allows customization of the packages and allows to select all the packages !!
<rav> srikant: I've never installed from DVD, but in sources.list you can use a disc as a repository, to my knowledge
<srikant> Yes that will not acheive my requirement, the default X number of packages from DVD has to be default, without having to choose them
<rav> James147: it worked, desktop effects are active
<rav> James147: though the bootsplash became low-res and non-widescreen. but i can live with that :)
<amichair> srikant: there's the OEM installation mode, where u can set up a system as you wish (incluiding any packages you want) and then make an image out of that for further installation
<amichair> is it possible to add additional desktop effects to those that come pre-installed?
<AnxiousNut> how do i change the icon set theme of file-viewer?
<rav> amichair I don't think so, for KWin. But Compiz has more effects
<amichair> rav: thanks
<rav> amichair: though I have not tried it on Lucid
<AnxiousNut> how do i change icon theme in kubuntu?
<srikant> amichair: Is OEM mode included in Kubuntu Lucid DVD ?
<amichair> srikant: yes, I think it's even in the livecd - one of the boot options
<James147>   AnxiousNut System settings > apperence > icon theme
<srikant> amichair: Thank you !! I will give a try
<amichair> srikant: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuOEMInstaller
<AnxiousNut> James147, how can i install that? Just installed plasma in a gnome session
#kubuntu 2010-06-04
<James147> AnxiousNut: I have no clue how to do things from gnome sorry
<AnxiousNut> James147, i just need to know the name of the theming application or under which package it exist
<James147> AnxiousNut: its part of the system settings in kde
<AnxiousNut> James147, yea Kay_ from #KDE helped me; it's by having systemsettings installed then can be ran from the command line in my case, thanks for your time buddy :)
<srikant> amichair: :-(
<srikant> amichair: Can I get link to instructions for OEM installation mode in Lucid Kubutu
<amichair> srikant: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuOEMInstaller
<srikant> kde 4.4.4 crashes while removing plasma device notifier from system tray :(
<srikant> amichair: thanks
<amichair> srikant: if you have a crash, can you please report the bug with the details (the crash handler should offer your to)?
<srikant> ok
<srikant> amichair: After a restart, KDM, is loaded and we login as "oem". After doing the necessary changes(install drivers, add packages etc.), we run
<srikant> sudo oem-config-prepare
<srikant> amichair: When exactly we will be able to install drivers & packages ?
<amichair> when you log in as oem, you can make any changes to the system that you need, including installing packages etc. when you are done, you run oem-config-prepare. at that point the image is ready (the next time you boot, it will run your customized installer)
<srikant> amichair: Thanks a lot
<amichair> srikant: good luck :-)
<bandura> is there anyone to ask about konqueror browser?
<Tm_T> ask the question and find out (:
<mase_wk> bandura: generally you just ask your question
<nba> hi
<mase_wk> if someone knows they will respond, even if they are idling, later they may respond so long as your still in the channel
<mase_wk> hi nba
<bandura> i am just wondering if there is any setting to put in the konqueror to start with tabbed browsing enabled, insted of clicking ctrl=t... to open a second tab
<bandura> the second question is how can i make konqueror as a file browser to access my ntfs drives
<mase_wk> so you want 2 tabs when you start konq?
<bandura> insted of accessing only the ext drives
<mase_wk> you can just type nfs://youserver into the address bar
<bandura> yae mase_wk
<nba> i loose my root password if somebody can help
<mase_wk> dunno how to get 2 tabs on start up
<mase_wk> nba: sudo passwd root
<bandura> i.e. firefox starts in tabs, how can I make the same with konqueror
<mase_wk> assumes your current user has sudo
<James147> mase_wk: its not recomended to set a root password
<mase_wk> James147: well no, but he's lost his root password so i assume its already set right ?
<mase_wk> bandura: my firefox only startts with a single blank page /tab
<mase_wk> konq can do that
<James147> mase_wk: I wouldnt assume that :) most people who know how to set the root password know how to change it :)
<mase_wk> but i donn't know how to make it have 2 tabs
<mase_wk> James147: yeh fair call
<bandura> mase I dont care about the 2 tabs, just to opened in tabs
<bandura> like firefox
<mase_wk> just deselect the option which says 'hide tab bar when only one tab is open'
<James147> mase_wk: there is an option in the settings for konq -> general tab -> "Hide the tab bar when only one tab is open"
<James147> bandura: ^^ sorry
<mase_wk> =)
<James147> bandura: also, about the ntfs drive you might need to mount them first
<bandura> many thanks mase :)
<James147> nba: did you do what mase_wk suggested?
<bandura> james, is there any option to have them mounted? i.e. when I open dolphin I can see them...
<James147> bandura: dolphin mounts them when you click them, not sure how konq works but you can always use trhe device manager to mount them (a widget on the panel)
<fabio333> hi there!
<James147> bandura: possibly by hitting F9 in konq and selecting the "places" tab
<fabio333> did you see the bold face or what?
<James147> fabio333: ??
<fabio333> i'm using quassel on kde 4.4.4
<bandura> I just watch my home folder, nothing more
<fabio333> this is the first time with kde synce a long time
<James147> fabio333: hope you enjoy it :)
<fabio333> i see no xdcc support here... should i use konversation?
<James147> fabio333: dont know what that is :) but you can use konversation if you wish
<fabio333> what is yours?
<James147> fabio333: I use quassel and am fine with it
<bandura> since konqueror is a file browser too, I should watch all the disks, even if the are unmounted, right? like nautilus and dolphin
<James147> bandura: not sure what you mean
<fabio333> bandure let me try
<bandura> when you open dolphin/nautilus, you can watch all of you disks (incl ntfs), but with konqueror you cannot (at least I cannot...)
<fabio333> bandura: me too there is no computer location
<bandura> yeap
<bandura> there is only the home folder
<fabio333> you have to use the device notifier
<bandura> this is a widget right?
<fabio333> yep, plasma widget
<James147> bandura: hmm, my netbook has a places tab when you hit F9 (kde4.5 beta) but my desktop dosent (4.4.2)
<fabio333> does bold font work here?
<mase_wk> fabio333: nup
<mase_wk> well you can change your local font to whatever you want
<bandura> james: same here, but in the media are only the mounted drives... while in the other file browser, you can see them even that they are unmounted...
<mase_wk> but the rest of the channel won't see it
<fabio333> so these little thigs here are pretty useless
<mase_wk> little things ?
<bandura> james: ok no problem if there is no such feature, then we cannot do anything about that
<fabio333> beside my nickname in quassel there is a word-like toobar...
<bandura> why kubuntu asks for you password in order to acccess the ntfs drives? can I disable it?\
<James147> bandura: in /media you will only see mounted drives (on any file manager) but on the 4.5 beta I have a "Places" tab when I hit F9 that works like the "Places" side bar in dolphin
<mase_wk> ah ok, i'm not using quassel personally so i was confused :)
<James147> bandura: you can install ntfs-config and run that as root - it will allow you to configure ntfs drives to mount at boot so they wont require a password
<bandura> that's interesting, haw can I install this?
<fabio333> this is still beta stuff
<James147> bandura: sudo aptitude install ntfs-config
<fabio333> i mean the 4.5: am i supposed tu use konqueror as a browser?
<bandura> if I do this in gnome, would it have any difference, cause I am inubuntu mode now...
<James147> fabio333: not sure what you mean, you dont ahve to use 4.5 if you dont want to and you can use what you want as a file manager (default is dolphin)
<bandura> i installed kubuntu-desktop in my ubuntu installation
<James147> bandura: it should make any difference which desktop interface you install things on (given that they are on the same root drive :) )
<James147> bandura: shouldent ^^
<bandura> thank you very much
<bandura> I ll be back in 20 mins...
<bandura> james thanks, it worked perfectly
<indio_> hi all
<indio_> i have a quite strange but interesting question about linux networking
<indio_> i want to join two buildings with a radio link, and them to be in the same segment (10.1.0.0/16)
<indio_> I tried this configuration inside an esxi, building up a bridge
<indio_> but it is not working properly: ARP answers are not being forwarded by the linux bridge
<indio_> am i missing something?
<vot> hi guys
<indio_> hi
<vot> are Gwibber and PiTiVi able to be installed in kubuntu
<vot> are gnome apps supported.. im guessing they must be
<indio_> idfk
<indio_> bye
<phoenix__> hello everyone
<phoenix__> i have a doubt regarding ac3 plugun, can anyone help me
<James147>    vot: All application in ubuntu are also availble in kubuntu ( they share the same repositorites )
<odhinn> Evening, all
<phoenix__> James147: hell james
<phoenix__> hello james
<James147> phoenix__: hi :)
<phoenix__> James147: do you know how to configure aac settings
<zus> does anyone use KDEnlive  for video editing?
<zus> what are the mjpegtools? i tried to install them and i get a "the package mjpegtools should be rebuilt with new debhelper to get trigger support.  what do i do now?
<James147> phoenix__: not sure :s
<alepando> hello from Chile... i did now installer Kubuntu
<khider> hello all, how do I switch to an earlier version of the kernel when I boot up? The latest kernel has serious problems for me.
<khider> I get no grub menu when I boot
<khider> It just boots and skips the kernel menu options
<vot> James i thought so but weirdly i cant see it in the package manager
<vot> via aptitude i could install it
<khider> any idea how to switch to an earlier kernel?
<khider> how do I get a grub menu at boot?
<odhinn> khider: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Where%20did%20my%20Grub2%20boot%20menu%20go!?!?!
<odhinn> that will tell you how to unhide your grub2 menu
<gregory> howdie
<gregory> exit
<khider> After my update, I lost all visuals fo video playback. Anyone know what I can do to get them back?
<khider> VLC, SMplayer, .avi, mpeg or DVD---visuals are just black. But audio plays fine though.
<zus>  is there a reason why id be getting a Connection failed
<zus> Err http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/ lucid/non-free Translation-en_US
<khider> Anyone know how to get the image back for video playback?
<khider> After today's update it disapeared. That never happened before.
<zus> i have a w-get log in my home folder can i delete it? whats it for?/
<remanifest> Is there any way I can hold back packages during dist-upgrade?
<mase_wk> zus: if your download has finished yes :)
<mase_wk> remanifest: yes there is.....i can't tell you how to do ti b/c i can't remember but i have done it before
<remanifest> mase_wk: do you know where I might look?  google is turning up nonsense
<zus> mase_wk,  ok.. thank you what is the w-get log?
<mase_wk> remanifest: well i found it on google last time i did it because i keep forgetting to write it down
<mase_wk> what are you searching for ?
<mase_wk> i think i used like blacklist package
<mase_wk> or something similar
<remanifest> mase_wk: I found it... pinning
<mase_wk> ah yeh thats it
<mase_wk> good work :)
<remanifest> heh thanks
<suro> 3gp converter
<well_laid_lawn> I don't think he's here atm...
<BiggFREE> Hi
<lyhana8> hi, how do I add several tags at a time with dolphin ?
<voicu> silly question, does kubuntu have a repo that always has the unstable version? like with debian? so that i can have the latest versions of all the software all the time
<well_laid_lawn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<voicu> ok, but aren't ppa's specific for each release?
<voicu> if a new one appears the ppa changes
<well_laid_lawn> adds a dir for the new release name afaik
<voicu> aham
<voicu> i'll see how it works
<contrast> Greets, everyone... Anyone here using Conky on KDE? I've tried several times, using several different methods, but was never able to get transparency to work. :\
<well_laid_lawn> contrast: got the line   background no   in conkyrc?
<contrast> yup
<well_laid_lawn> commented or have no line   own window   ?
<contrast> tried commented and uncommented, same results... i have the line "own_window yes"
<well_laid_lawn> what's in the rc for own_window_type?
<contrast> desktop
<well_laid_lawn> same here and mine is transparent - i could paste minee and you could try it
<well_laid_lawn> *mine
<contrast> well_laid_lawn: that'd be great. :)
<well_laid_lawn> one min
<contrast> well_laid_lawn: are you using feh or anything else to set the root window's bg?
<well_laid_lawn> nope
<muddder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/444519/
<well_laid_lawn> contrast: ^^
<contrast> well_laid_lawn: gorgeous, thanks. just save that to ~/.conkyrc , right?
<well_laid_lawn> yep - or another name and use   conky -c /path
<well_laid_lawn> kill the other running conky's first tho contrast
<contrast> weird...
<well_laid_lawn> ?
<contrast> it shows up, but firefox is showing up on the root window (even though it's minimized)
<contrast> well_laid_lawn: i have some plasma widgets on the desktop which update every second. could that be interfering?
<well_laid_lawn> could be the case - i don't have much experience with the workings of the plasma widgets
<well_laid_lawn> was the conky traansparent?
<contrast> ehh, kinda, i guess... i'll pastebin an image...
<contrast> well_laid_lawn: http://imagebin.ca/view/zKZBDxc0.html
<well_laid_lawn> looks transparent
<contrast> well_laid_lawn: that firefox window on the desktop isn't really there - it just kinda flickers in and out once every second or two. it briefly goes away when i right-click on the desktop, but so does conky.
<well_laid_lawn> hmm
<contrast> i doubt it's relevant, but this comes up in the terminal when i start conky: Conky: can't load font '8x12'
<contrast> is that 8x12 hex? and if so, i'm guessing that means i need to figure out the hex for whatever font i want to use, right?
<well_laid_lawn> it's not hex but pixel size afaik - try adding the line   double_buffer yes
<daedaluz> how can I set kde to only show apps in toolbar that are on current desktop, not on all
<contrast> bada bing
<contrast> i just quit plasma-desktop, set the background via feh, and now it appears to be working
<well_laid_lawn> all good contrast ?
<well_laid_lawn> k
<contrast> well, not sure yet... gonna start plasma back up and remove those widgets to see if they're the culprit...
<James147> daedaluz: in the task bar? right click it -> configure task bar -> there is an option to only show windows from current desktop
<well_laid_lawn> daedaluz: if you right click the toolbar is there an option for it?
<well_laid_lawn> the systray part
<contrast> well_laid_lawn: strange. i'm having to use feh to set the background in order for it to work... still better than what i was getting before though. many thanks. :)
<well_laid_lawn> not the best solution but if you're happy then :]
<daedaluz> James147: ah, thanks, it was hidden and not accessible behind open programs, had to close some first
<contrast> pgodf8ijhad0p9g8sdkjxogzv;
<contrast> meh, not really. i use a slideshow for my wallpaper, and i just nuked my plasma setup that took me hours and hours to set up for conky, which apparently isn't going to let me use a slideshow. fffffffffuuuuuuuuu
<contrast> sorry, just had to vent... but seriously, thanks well_laid_lawn. i appreciate your time and effort. :)
<well_laid_lawn> hehe np ;]
<contrast> if only conky didn't have to look so damn sexy and tempting. haha
<well_laid_lawn> it is a pity conky and kde have never really got along
<contrast> oh, sweet. right-clicking on the desktop makes conky disappear, forcing me to kill it.
<contrast> sounds like they get along well enough on your system. =\
<well_laid_lawn> that was a kede 3.5 in a vm I posted that rc from
<contrast> umm...
<contrast> so you're not using conky on kde4?
<well_laid_lawn> I'm sure there will be a plasma widget to do at least some of what conky can do
<well_laid_lawn> never even seen kde4...
<contrast> wtf
<well_laid_lawn> apart from your screen shot
<well_laid_lawn> I mainly use my server
<well_laid_lawn> again - qt has never been freindly to conky fans
<pawleeq> hello
<pawleeq> I use kde4.4.2 on 10.04. While editing files on remote server KDE makes temporary copy and uploads it to the server when closing the editor. Can I change this so the file is uploaded whenever i save the file?
<rohit_> there are total of 4 drives in windows...but when i boot live cd partition manager doesnt detect aany drives...its showing entire hardisk as a single drive,,,...HELP Please
<Tm_T> rohit_: drives or partitions?
<Tm_T> drive is the device, partition is... what you prolly call drive in Windows
<rohit_> partitions
<rohit_> 4 partitions on a single sata hard disk.
<bazhang> rohit_, any reason to crosspost as two different nicks in #ubuntu and here?
<James147> rohit_: what in the live cd is showing one "drive"?
<rohit_> it is showing 160 gb hard disk as a single unit even though there are 4 partitions.
<James147> rohit_: what is? the installer?
<rohit_> yeah kubuntu installer...
<daedaluz> rohit_: your hdd is a single unit. look closer for options
<James147> rohit_: and what are the options it is giving you?
<rohit_> the options are as usual:-
<rohit_> ADD ,Delete ,change
<James147> rohit_: on the "maunal paritions" page?
<rohit_> if i delete ...all the data in the 4 partitions will be lost
<rohit_> yeah.....
<James147> rohit_: that is right, but where do you want to install it?
<James147> rohit_: by shrink and creating a new parition or by overwriting one?
<rohit_> i installed windows in cdrive and there are e ,d ,f partitions. These partitions arent visible at installer.It is only showing 160gb hardisk as a single partition.
<James147> rohit_: It should be showing your disk with the partitions under it (sda1 sda2 sda3 and sda4 mostlikly... ) these corrispond to the drives in windows
<rohit_> no i cant see them....sda1 sda2 sda3 and sda4
<James147> rohit_: note: the order might not be the same, you will have to find out which one is which
<rohit_> nothing is visible ...what i see is 160gb partition itself...under it everything is blank
<James147> rohit_: can you take a screen show of what you can see? and upload it here http://imagebin.ca/ (or similar site)
<rohit_> i gave fdisk -l...all the partitions are visible...but partition maanager isnt detecting them...
<James147> rohit_: hmm
<James147> rohit_: have you tryed restarting the installer? (or prehaps going back then forward again)
<rohit_> @James will u be available on channel untill i get screenshots and upload them???
<rohit_> yeah!
<rohit_> done many times ...
<James147> rohit_: probally,
<rohit_> k quitting for now and will be right back..Thanks ppl :)
<arch0njw> I just noticed that Kubuntu did an automatic update for me.  How do I turn that off?  I want to know what is being installed, not have it do it for me.
<arch0njw> And in KPackageKit, under "Settings" on the "Update" tab, I have "Only notify about available updates" checked.
<James147> arch0njw: this 'might' be helpful > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<arch0njw> James147: thanks.  Very interesting.  I swear this didn't happen under Karmic, and this is my computer -- there is no one else around who knows how to do this
<James147> arch0njw: dident think any version was set to auto update :S
<rohit_> @james147 uploaded images
<rohit_> this is my windows > http://imagebin.ca/view/Uj-KB26v.html
<rohit_> kubuntu installer>http://imagebin.ca/view/wZBYBV.html
<rohit_> fdisk -l >http://imagebin.ca/view/CH8fiE6r.html
<James147> rohit_: :S that is weird, I suggest trying to setup the partition useing another program (like partitionmanager or gparted) and se if that helps... If not you could try the text baised installer
<rohit_> how to activate text installer in a live cd?
<James147> rohit_: i think hitting F4 during the menu will give you extra options (havent tryed it though) otherwise the alternitive cd should work
<rohit_> ohk
<rohit_> thankyou james.Will try :D
<rohit_> bye.Thanks once again :)
<shadeslayer> ikonia: ping
<azra> hi guys
<azra> I am a new linux user
<azra> i have instaled Kubuntu 10.04 today
<James147> !hi | azra
<ubottu> azra: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<azra> everything is working fine except sound
<James147> azra: can you be more spific? what sound application are not working?
<azra> audio playes in both speaker and headphone at the same time
<azra> normaly when i insert headphone inbuilt speaker goes off
<azra> but it doesnt
<azra> what should i do?
<azra> i use headphone in home in night
<James147> !sound | azra
<ubottu> azra: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<azra> i can play audio in vlc and amarok
<azra> ok i try
<James147> azra: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#Is%20ALSA%20using%20the%20correct%20model?  (direct link to what might be more useful)
<azra> James147: "http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3111549.0" is this usefull?
<James147> azra: I think direct link I sent will be quite useful (doing something like what it said fixed the problem for me in the past) the link you sent looks more like if sound isnt comming out the speaker clear
<azra> ok i try
<azra> James147: fgrep -ie 'audio' /etc/group
<azra> the output of this command is "audio:x:29:"
<azra> James147: it supposed to be audio:x:29:pulse
<James147> azra: mine is the same as yours (the details on the page might be fore an older version) since your sound is working I dont think that is your problem though
<azra> ok
<James147> azra: I think you might find the section "Is ALSA using the correct model?" to help most with your problem
<azra> How? i am a new user of ubuntu
<James147> azra: Scroll to the section "Is ALSA using the correct model?" and try to do what it says (direct link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#Is%20ALSA%20using%20the%20correct%20model?)
<azra> trying
<ikonia> shadeslayer: you called
<tau> hey, i installed the kubuntu but i didn't like its theme, how can I do to choose another theme ? is there some tool to personalize a theme, to make one too ?
<theuros>  what is the difference if i conect to web server via ftp or ssh ? .. i mean .. i know one i secure .. but i think that mounted sssh works better than mounted ftp ?
<James147> tau: (Which theme?) you can change how kubuntu looks by going to system settings > apperence (plasma themes are in Style > Workspace)
<tau> James147:  sure, thank you,
<azra> it didn't work for me:(
<azra> James147: the first link you sent didn't work
<azra> i am trying second
<James147> azra: try different models, see if one works better then another (when I had this problem I couldnt get it to work prefectly) unforintally I cannot be of more help then that.
<azra> James147: I bought 2 dell vostro 1014, ubuntu 10.04 works fine, but kubuntu10.04 having sound problem
<azra> James147: in same laptop with same configuration
<azra> James147: downloading softwares from net i May take more the 10 minutes,
<tau> how can I do to alter the K menu to a less size ?
<James147> tau: make it smaller? open it and drag the edges to the size you want
<tau> James147:  sure, thank u
<tau> James147:  i am not getting to do it
<tau> hey, i got, James147 .
<tau> James147:  i would like to decrease the panel's size too, do you know how to get this effect ?
<reda> plz people i need an accelerator for internet any propositions
<tau> James147:  where the panel is the box which contains the K men.
<James147> tau: right click the panel -> panel settings > drag the "hight" button
<reda> plz people i need an accelerator for internet any propositions
<tau> James147:  that's nice, thank you, :))
<reda> plz people i need an accelerator for internet any propositions
<James147> reda: Not sure I understand what you want? Do you mean you need an accelerometer (or need to get one to work)?
<halali> hello to all
<tau> hi halali .
<tau> hingo:  how are u
<halali> could someone gimme a helping hand cuz im new to linux and made something wrong:)?
<James147> !hi | halali
<ubottu> halali: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<James147> !help | halali
<ubottu> halali: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<halali> okay thanks, and sorry for being inappropriate for the first time here:)
<James147> halali: No problem :)
<shadeslayer> halali: just try to post your problem in simple english and we will be glad to help out :D
<halali> so my problem is that i changed some settings and if i minimize sometthing (eg. firefox) i cannot see it on the panel
<halali> i just can reopen it by pressing alt+tab, but cannot just click on the minimized window on the panel
<shadeslayer> halali: ah,can you see any other apps in the panel?
<James147> halali: Do you still ahve the task bar?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<tau> i always download some movies from the internet containing rmvb extensions i got the mencoder to convert these files to .avi but i don't know how to use it to. can anyone help me ?
<halali> i do have the task bar, and some plazmoids on it but no minimized windows can be seen
<shadeslayer> tau: i know  ffmpeg
<shadeslayer> halali: right click on the empty space in taskbar > add widgets > Taskbar widget
<tau> shadeslayer:  how does it work ?
<shadeslayer> tau: with ffmpeg : ffmpeg -i input.rmvb output.avi
<tau> hmm, shadeslayer  thank u
<shadeslayer> tau: you can set the bit rate and other things as well... just check out the manpage
<tau> shadeslayer:  let me ask another thing.
<shadeslayer> tau: sure
<tau> shadeslayer:  when i compress a movie file to a rmvb file i lose quality but when i decompress a rmvb to one avi file i retrieve the lost quality ?
<BluesKaj> tau:no, once data is lost during compression , it's gone forever
<tau> BluesKaj:  ;~
<tau> BluesKaj:  sure.
<tau> BluesKaj:  thank u
<shadeslayer> tau: no
<tau> shadeslayer:  k
<halali> shadeslayer: didnt work:(
<azra> James147: i want to play sound through headphone but when i insert headphone audio works but the same time speaker also plays the the same audio which didn't happen in kubuntu9.10
<James147> tau: also note that due to the diffrerent ways things are compressed in rmvb and avi there can be some extra quility loss
<shadeslayer> halali: you have to drag the widget onto the taskbar
<tau> James147:  sure.
<James147> azra: sorry, but if the links I sent before dident help I am not sure how else to fix it
<tau> James147:  thank u too.
<James147> azra: only thing I can suggest is to try an manually mute the channels (although when it did that for me it endfed up muting them both)
<azra> James147: :((((((( now i dont hear any sound
<tau> azra:  lol
<azra> James147: so sad
<tau> azra:  it happened to me when i was using debian.
<halali> i have 7 widgets on the taskbar, can add easily new ones, delete some, but no minimized windows still
<vargadanis> he is missing the task bar from the panel I suppose
<tau> azra:  i tried to watch rmvb files when the sound system stopped to work.
<James147> halali: the task bar is where the windows appear, the panel is what the widgets appear on... the task bar is a widget
<vargadanis> James147, what plasmoid needs to be added to the panel so that the windows appear on the panel?
<vargadanis> halali = my bro ... I am as well puzzled by this problem
<James147> vargadanis: "Task Manager"
<vargadanis> halali, you heard da man, try it! :)
<azra> James147: is it work if use reinstall my laptop with ubuntu10.04 and then install kde?
<shadeslayer> halali: can you post a screenshot at imagebin
<shadeslayer> !imagebin | halali
<ubottu> halali: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<James147> azra: I do not know, you could try it
<azra> James147: i love kde thats why i installed kubuntu, otherwise ubuntu with gnome works for me in 9.10
<halali> here is my desktop : http://i49.tinypic.com/t4wt9y.jpg
<shadeslayer> halali: ok,see the cashew in the far left...
<James147> halali: yup, your are missing teh task manager, right click an empty part of the panel > Add widgets > search for "Task Manager" > drag it back
<shadeslayer> halali: click it > Add widgets > Search for "taskbar" > Drag to space between show desktop and indicator
<halali> jea, jea i definetly tried what u adviced, unfourtanetely didnt find ''taskbar'' or anything similra to it. Also tried to install new widget, but no match lol?
<shadeslayer> halali: weird...
<James147> halali: Task manager  (should show if you just type "task"
<shadeslayer> halali: install kubuntu-desktop meta package
<shadeslayer> in case your missing the deps...
<vargadanis> most definitely... I have looked through his widgets too and there were just no such thing as taskbar
<vargadanis> halali, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<vargadanis> in konsole
<halali> thanks for help guys
<halali> other question: i used to have nice large icons but they just changed to small ones, and i cannot change the size of icons in settings? didnt change theme or anything
<James147> halali: System settings > Apperence > Icons > Advanced > (Icon type you want to change) > Size: To the size you want
<vargadanis> how is that possible that from 1 restart to the other the task bar disappears and the icons get small?
<vargadanis> cause that is what has happened here
<halali> James147: thanks i found where to change icon size, what is funny that nothing happened when i changed to the max size available
<halali> thank you for your help guys ill try to do somethingy
<James147> vargadanis: Not sure why that wouldent work, but if he dident ahve many settings in kde he could remove ~/.kde to reset everything to the default settings
<Whammo> hi I see sometimes Temp:122.6 GiB/180.6 GiB. If that mans what I think it means there is an unusual amount of stuff cached somewhere. can anybody shed some light on this?
<James147> Whammo: du -s /*    will give you the total size of all the folder inside root
<James147> Whammo:  add -h to make it easier to read :)
<Whammo> James147: thanks but more specifically if there is 122 gigs of stuff in a temp folder somewhere other than /tmp I need to know where, right?
<James147> Whammo: you do, but the only way I can think of doing that is to du -sh unto each folder untill you find it :)
<Whammo> James147: if those are my options, I'll take it!
<James147> Whammo: or get http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/filelight?content=99561
<Whammo> James147: hmm looks nice
<Whammo> filelight
<Whammo> whoosp not term ;)
<chuckf> when I'm looking for directories over a gig I like to use 'du -h /path/to/dir | grep [0-9]G'
<Floo`> Hi, I'm using kubuntu-netbook and I'd want to delete the "Education" menu entry (in the search and launch activity), how I can I do ?
<James147> Floo`: Dont think you can in 4.4.* but in 4.5 beta there is an option under "Configure search and launch" > Main menu
<Floo`> James147: Ok :(
<Floo`> Is 4.5 beta "safe-enough" ? :p
<James147> Floo`: check to see if its there but I think it was added in 4.5
<shadeslayer> Floo`: nope
<Floo`> James147: Yeah I've checked everywhere and didn't find
<shadeslayer> Floo`: its not usable atm,some packaging problems..
<shadeslayer> Floo`: i would suggest waiting till the final release
<James147> Floo`: havent tested it that much but I havnt knoticed any major problems yet (although I have a higher tollerence for crashing programs then most people :) )
<Floo`> James147, shadeslayer : Thank you, i'm gonna wait
<fabio333> @seen fabio333
<petr_> hello!   how to convert PS to PDF ?
<James147> Guest64957: You might want to look at ps2pdf :)
<fabio333> petr_ ps2pdf
<Guest64957> thanks
<Guest64957> yes - you are right
<Guest64957> A am panik  and do nott saw google
<Guest64957> first link in google said me the same
<Guest64957> ((((   pdf have bad symbols
<Guest64957> ps was good  but pdf became bad
<Speeddy|Work> anyone messed with their hosts file since 10.04 came out?
<James147> Speeddy|Work: A  little
<Speeddy|Work> ok. im having problems with firefox (maybe other apps too, but not certain) respecting what is in there
<Speeddy|Work> basically, I have a couple of entries for slow-loading ad server sites in there set to 127.0.0.1 but for some reason firefox still appears to try to connect to them
<Speeddy|Work> them being the real ip of the site..
<James147> Speeddy|Work: Chrome seems to work for me here :S dont have firefox through
<Speeddy|Work> ill check chrome and get back to you
<stephans_> Hi, I have a problem with kubuntu... in Windows, Mac, Gnome, I can browse to a media file on a network share and click on it to play it... in Kubuntu i insists on downloading the file first! How can I change this behavior so that is meets normal user expectations? Also vls can not use files on a share at all. It says - cant open mrl...
<stephans_> help
<James147> stephans_: It works here from samba shares in dolphin... what are you using?
<stephans_> dolphin.
<stephans_> I tried sftp://... to the mac and linux computers...
<stephans_> let me try samba...
<sebastian_> hey guys im looking for an ftp client with sftp support that has a gui, any ideas?
<Speeddy|Work> sebastian_, filezilla
<stephans_> james147: VLC is unable to open the MRL 'smb://stephans@burner2-vm/Videos/A%20Perfect%20Getaway.m4v'
<Speeddy|Work> stephans_,  sftp is a file transfer protocol, the fact that its trying to download the file is expected behavior if you are using sftp://
<bazhang> !info filezilla
<ubottu> filezilla (source: filezilla): Full-featured graphical FTP/FTPS/SFTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.1-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1254 kB, installed size 3168 kB
<sebastian_> thx a lot speedy :)
<Speeddy|Work> stephans_, are you trying to use the files without mounting the shares locally?
<stephans_> Speeddy|work: I tried smb too.. same result..
<James147> stephans_: try replaceing teh %20 with "\ " (backslash + space)
<stephans_> Speeddy|work: nope I just browse the network and klick on the file like any normal user would... they expect that to work because that is how it has always worked.
<James147> stephans_: Speeddy|Work: and thats how its working on my computer
<stephans_> very strange?!
<James147> stephans_: although sftp dosent work smb does
<stephans_> I wonder what is different?
<James147> stephans_: ^^ using kaffenine or dragon player not vlc
<stephans_> james147: dragon player just hangs...
<James147> stephans_: through smb?
<stephans_> james147: yes through smb.
<stephans_> is it the vfs that is not working?
<James147> stephans_: the share is password protected? (mine is public)
<stephans_> because in nautilus I can do all this... using sftp, smb...
<stephans_> james147, yes naturally... but i entered the password. Can see all the files, copy them etc...
<stephans_> same share works as expected from windows and mac clients... even ubuntu.
<stephans_> Not with Kubuntu though... :(
<James147> stephans_: not sure why that would be sorry :(
<n8w> hey
<n8w> im gettin problems installin kubuntu-restricted-extras ......... sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras says that i already have the newest version,but im pretty sure i dont
<n8w> kpackage doesnt show KRE as bein installed as well
<James147> n8w: what does "aptitude show kubuntu-restricted-extras | grep State" say?
<n8w> James147:  State: installed
<James147> n8w: looks to be installed :) what makes you think you dont have it?
<n8w> James147:  damn this is toaly weird...i mean KRE contain sun java right? why dont i have it then...
<James147> n8w: are you using lucid?
<n8w> James147:  yes
<James147> n8w: suns java was removed in lucid then put back again in partner repo
<n8w> James147:  ive uninstall openjdk so ive got no java right now...i would like to use sun java instead of open jdk(cpu 100% when open jdk in use)
<n8w> James147:  aha..hmm what am i supposed to do now then?
<James147> n8w: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sun-java-moved-to-the-partner-repository-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid.html
<bazhang> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<n8w> James147:  ohh thx a lot man:)
<apparle> n8w: hey did your hiberate problem get solved the other day?
<n8w> apparle:  hey
<n8w> apparle:  ye man i did uuuu:)))
<n8w> apparle:  i was playin around with the s2disk cfg
<n8w> apparle:  the problem was that the value for max system image size was too low...i mean there was a default value, so ive increases it to 2.8 G n now it works
<n8w> apparle:  i mean not 100% but like 70% i would say...the hibernation process is successful 7 times out of 10 which is ok:)))
<apparle> :D
<n8w> apparle:  the weird thing was that it didnt say anythin about not havin enough space...i had to increase the level of log diag
<n8w> apparle:  thats the way ive found out whats wrong...i tell u,s2disk is great but not on 10.4
<apparle> I myself never hibernate, system boots faster normally
<n8w> James147:  ok i got the repo...what now
<tau> hey, isn't the synaptic a natural package for kubuntu ? is there another package file system as synaptic which is naturaly used in kubuntu ?
<James147> n8w: refresh the package list and install suns java :)
<n8w> James147:  heh well fcourse ive tried that, but no java;9
<James147> tau: kpackagekit is used by kubuntu
<tau> i tried to find the synaptic into menu's kubuntu i didn't find it
<tau> James147:  hmm, how can I find kpackagekit into kubuntu's menu ?
<tau> James147:  what is the name used by it ?
<n8w> James147:  aight i got it.....
<James147> tau: (alt  + F2 > type kpackagekit) or kmenu (search there or ) > System
<n8w> James147:  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts did the job
<tau> James147:  sure, but can I use synaptic instead of kpackagekit, same if i am using kubuntu ? will it not cause me problems ?
<James147> tau: It wont couse any problems although you will have alot of gnome dependencys due to it being a gnome application
<syncopated_> yo
<n8w> James147:  ok everythin works...thx for help man
<tau> James147:  hmm, sure, thank u
<tau> James147:  but i am looking at kpackagekit i am not seeing sections in the interface, isn't there this view method for kpackagetkit like it exists for synaptic ?
<James147> tau: Not sure what you mean - I don't know what synaptic looks like :S
<tau> James147:  sure.
<tau> James147:  when you said about i have a lot of dependences if i would use synaptic to download file for kde, i didn't understand what it could be such dependences. what are these dependences ? did you intend to say that i would download no needed files ?
<James147> tau: I mean it will install some of gnome on your system
<tau> James147:  sure, but if i have gnome what will it install further ?
<James147> tau: and probally ahve a higher memory footprint as you need both gnome and kde librarys running
<James147> tau: if you already have gnome it wont make much difference execpt in memory
<tau> James147:  you say hd memory or ram memory ?
<James147> tau: memory => ram   HD is called storage or disk space :)
<tau> James147:  sure, thank u
<tau> James147:  ohh, i am sorry for being boring. can I ask more a thing ?
<James147> tau: sure
<tau> James147:  isn't it a nice idea to have gnome and kde installed ?
<James147> tau: it will take up more disk space but there are no major problems with it
<James147> tau: you will also need to load more librarys into memory to run gnome appps on kde (or kde apps on gnome)
<tau> James147:  but is it a nice idea if i don't use gnome ? is it a nice idea since it could be complete for some aspects ?
<James147> tau: if you dont use gnome then there is little point... it will jsut sue more space. Any gnome app you isntall will install everything it needs to run
<James147> tau: I tend to prefure to only use kde apps as I don't want to end up having 2 wallets for passwords or other duplicated behavour running on my system
<tau> ja James147  how can I distinguish from a kde application and a gnome application ? when i am looking to download a software i didn't see where it warns of this point.
<James147> tau: kde applications tend to ahve a dependency to kdebase-*  gnome to gnome librarys :S other then that you can filter kde or gnome apps in kpackagekit (in the software managment tab at the end of the search field line after filters there is a drop down box "text search" change that to a catogory you want)
<James147> tau: also alot of kde apps have a K in the name :)
<tau> James147:  sure, thank u
<tau> James147:  that shortcut alt+f2 u told me, it is very nice, hehe, now i can access easily the applications.
<James147> tau: I tend to only use that now, never really use the menu anymore :D it can also do other things then search applications :)
<tau> James147:  yeah
<tau> James147:  let me take another doubt. what is the best from kde and gnome ? what is one of the two that has more available applications or more complete ?
<James147> !best | tau
<ubottu> tau: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tau> or it is more complete*
<tau> lol
<tau> James147:  sure.
<tau> James147:  thank u
<jetrii> Whenever I try to upgrade my system with aptitude, it tries to remove Kubuntu components such as Ktorrent and amarok.  and holds back packages that were previously installed on my system... Started happening out of the blue last night
<James147> jetrii: I would run "sudo aptitude" and use it interactivly to resolve the issues
<James147> jis9lapsc2
<James147> dam...
<jetrii> James147: Good advice. I figured out why the packaged are being held back, I just can't figure out why aptitude is trying to remove existing packages
<jetrii> The packages held back depend on kdelibs5 >= 4.4.4 which is not available on the Kubuntu repository
<tau> i am trying to find the quanta plus(a web software developer)  by using the kpackagekit but i am not fetching it, what is the key word which i must look for ?
<James147> tau: "quanta"
<bertoldo> Hi everyone
<tau> James147:  oh yeah, i got it.
<tau> James147:  at next i will use only the first word. lol
<bertoldo> I'm looking for a guidance to start developing on Kubuntu.
<James147> kpackagekit by default only searches the package name so two words tend to confuse it :) you can change it to search teh discription
<tau> ja yeah
<tau> James147:  yeah
<James147> and now to change all my passwords :D
<tau> James147:  hum ?
<James147> tau: accdently tryed it into the channel :S
<tau> James147:  k
<James147> O well, was about time I changed it anyway :)
<tau> James147:  where are u from
<James147> tau: UK
<tau> James147:  k
<zus> i am trying to change in the preferences for firefox to download a torrent with ktorrent and not kget only i dont see where to change it.
<James147> zus: Not sure about firefox spifically but kde in general its at System settings > advanced > File Associations
<zus> James147,  thank you bud, i didnt think about checking there...brb
<BluesKaj> zus, you can change the default torrent client when you click on the torrent file, you should get a dialog box asking what to use , click on other then choose usr/bin/ktorrent
<zus> that worked.
 * BluesKaj wonders what worked :)
<Peace-> xD
<BluesKaj> I use deluge due to it's blocklist option , good for preventing sniffer apps looking for IPs
<eagles0513875> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> deluge isn't a kde app, but it's a good example of a gtk app that works better for my purposes
<BluesKaj> hi eagles0513875
<raindog_> BluesKaj: Isn't Deluge a Java app?
<tau> hey, i would like to download the wine but i found at kpackagekit a lot of packages available i don't know what are the packages i have to download, what is the package which i need to instal to run common windows applications ?
<BluesKaj> raindog_, yeah it's java , but it's tied to gtk libs afaik
<James147> tau: wine1.2   should work, but you might have better luck with the current development version from http://www.winehq.org/
<tau> James147:  thank u, u are nice.
<BluesKaj> tau, wine will run some windows apps
<BluesKaj> not all , as James147 pointed out, tau
<James147> tau: Also use that site for information on the applications you want to run... not all applications work and alot have glitches in them that site have alot of infor on how ot get things to work
<James147> BluesKaj: I ment that 1.2 was the packages he wanted :)
 * James147 is shocked to see Left 4 Dead in the top 10 plat list 
<BluesKaj> winehq doesn't mention all apps , for example preety good solitaire runs great , but isn't listed at winehq
<BluesKaj> err pretty good solitaire
<tau> James147:  sure.;
<James147> BluesKaj: obviously, but it dose try to make a good attempt at it :)
<BluesKaj> I almost have wifey convinced to drop vista for kubuntu after showing her how well PGS runs on my lucid box :)
 * James147 thinks its time to start testing some games on wine again
<tau> hehe, maybe i can run counter strinke by using it.
<tau> strike*
<BluesKaj> James147, guess i should submit PGS as a candidate for winehq
<James147> tau: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3731 --- looks like it will run well under wine
<tau> James147:  nice, i will take a look on it.
<BluesKaj> solitaire is about my speed for games  :)
<James147> BluesKaj:  :D
<James147> BluesKaj: kde has a native client for that :) is emulating it worth it?
<BluesKaj> James147, for pretty good solitaire ?
<BluesKaj> it's not open source
 * BluesKaj looks
<James147> BluesKaj: for solitaire in general :S
<James147> BluesKaj: "KPatience"  A card game with solitaire games Klondike, Spider, FreeCell and other card games included.
<BluesKaj> PGS is written for windows and mac , but runs smoothly and well in wine too
<BluesKaj> yes James147 , i have that as well
<BluesKaj> well, time put away the tools and saws, rainclouds approaching ...bbl
<dcorbin_work> Is there a way to have the "panel" (taskbar) be opaque?
<tau> dcorbin_work:  i am not sure but i remember to have seen a option for it in setting options for panel.
<apparle> BluesKaj: kpatience has nice solitaire, better than the windows default solitaire. but I have not tried PGS
<apparle> dcorbin_work: in desktop settings disable transperancy
<apparle> dcorbin_work: sorry not there
<gnac> When I maximize windows in KDE, the title bar goes away.  I messed with the setting and even changed window decoration style but haven't been able to fix this.  Is there a specific setting that controls this?
<James147> gnac: do you have the netbook version?
<gnac> James147: yes, thats what I originally installed. but I am not running plasma-netbook.  This is a recent development btw.
<James147> gnac: might want to see if kubuntu-netbook-default-settings  is installed
<James147> gnac: (and remove it if it is)
<dcorbin_work> tau: i can't see anything there.  There's really nothing there that's very visual.
<esperegu> is it possible to have an icon so that when you drop a file on it it will create a symlink in a specified folder to the specific file?
<tau> dcorbin_work:  sure.
<tau> dcorbin_work:  i was wrong, sorry.
<lostsurfpb> algum brasileiro na area?
<zus> need help with kmail. when using me emailing with my personal name it shows my zus email
<wizkoder> esperegu: I don't think so ;)
<zus> um..
<zus> when using my personal name it lists the zus email next to it
<wizkoder> I installed phpbb3. But how do I access it?
<wizkoder> /localhost/phpbb3 does nothing
<BluesKaj> wizkoder, how about alt+f2  phpbb3/
<wizkoder> BluesKaj: Its a website and not a program
<James147> esperegu: Yes :)
<esperegu> James147: how?
<zus> fixed it: kontact>kmail>settings>configure kmail>identities> *modify in my case*>advance: special transport ...
<BluesKaj> wizkoder, oksry, try loclhost:phpbb3
<James147> esperegu: managed to do it by creating a bash script and a entry in kmenuedit
<esperegu> James147: could you paste me the code?
<James147> esperegu: ln -s $1 $HOME/temp/    replacing $HOME/temp/    with the directory you want (it need to exist and be wirteable before you runnit)
<wizkoder> BluesKaj: Found it. You have to make a link yourself "ln -s /usr/share/phpbb3 /var/www"
<James147> esperegu: (with #!/bin/bash  as the first line in the script)
<esperegu> James147: won't $1 contain the whole path?
<esperegu> James147: (I was trying something similar with basename)
<James147> esperegu: yes and it needs the whole path, you cannot use relitive paths in symlinks
<edgy> Hi, gnome automount my partitions/disks which is nice, can kde do the same?
<James147> esperegu: you might want to do a check to make sure $1 is a valid path
<esperegu> James147: jes. but does ln automatically use the same filename as the link in $HOME/temp/ ?
<esperegu> James147: you know how?
<James147> esperegu: if the dest is a directory (which $HOME/temp/ is) then it creates a link with the orignal filename
<gnac> James147: sorry for the delay, my ssh pipe to my irssi host stalled and I hadn't noticed until if finally timed out.
<James147> esperegu: give me a min to remember :)
<esperegu> James147: Ok. and how to get it executed?
<esperegu> James147: cause I did:
<slow-motion> hi
<esperegu> #!/bin/sh
<esperegu> filename = basename $1
<esperegu> ln -s $1 /home/jhaarman/linuxmce/${filename}
<esperegu> and it did not work when I dragged it onto that script
<James147> esperegu: worked when I did it (dragging a file onto the link I created to the script on my desktop
<gnac> James147: yes, I'll try removing kubuntu-netbook-default-settings.
<James147> esperegu: that is i created a entry in kmenuedit
<esperegu> James147: and you put it on destop?
<James147> esperegu: draged it form the menu to my desktop
<zus> when trying to send mail with zus account i get this The server responded: "5.5.1 RCPT first. v2sm18881120ybh.4"   i tried to google it  it says search turned up nothing
<gnac> James147: sweet, that fixed it.  Thanks
<sidHart> in kget i limit connection to just 1 but the 2nd item says stopped. shud it be 'in queue' which makes more sense?  kget used to have this status but not anymore
<zus> RUTTIN' Gmail....i fixed my issue...somehow the setting in GMAIL wasnt set..
<esperegu> James147: anything special you did with the icon? when I just run the script with the total path of the filename it worus.
<esperegu> but dropping it on it  does not
<James147> esperegu: http://pastebin.com/8KAa4uQB << checks to see if $1 exists and if you dont already ahve a symlink
<James147> esperegu: (i think)
<James147> esperegu: I opened kmenuedit > added an entry with the command "bash /home/james/test.sh " in it, then draged that to the desktop
<esperegu> sorry. had a Typo in the script path
<esperegu> seems to work now
<esperegu> cool man
<esperegu> thx a lot
<FloodBotK1> esperegu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<esperegu> =)
<esperegu> James147: hmmm.
<esperegu> James147:  is it also posible to get a popup asking for the filename?
<esperegu> looks like it
<James147> esperegu: kdialog --inputbox MESSAGE INIT    :)
<esperegu> James147: how to use the output of that?
<James147> esperegu: filename=`kdialog --inputbox "Enter the path" $HOME`
<James147> esperegu: or better yet use --getexistingdirectory
<esperegu> James147: where?
<esperegu> James147: looking nice this way
<James147> esperegu: or --getopenfilename  cant seem to see a way to get files and directorys :(
<bandura> hello to all
<bandura> how can I install flash player in konqueror?
<James147> bandura: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-installer
<James147> esperegu: improved the script but havent tested it fully yet http://pastebin.ca/1877408
<boby> I need web extractor for (k)ubuntu for ofline web surfing
<boby> ?
<boby> anybody?
<shadeslayer> boby: never heard of such a thing
<boby> what?
<boby> there are plenty of these softwere but fo win
<boby> *software
<bandura> james... no luck, I did it, it went ok without any problems, but in the sites, the flash player still needs to be installed...
<James147> bandura: make sure you restart konq after the isntall
<bandura> ok I will restart and I will be back with news mate
<tsdgeos> anyone else having problems with virtuoso/soprano not starting after upgrading to 4.4.4?
<tsdgeos> i mean not starting on startup time
<tsdgeos> they work if i start them manually
<bandura> james no luck... I went to adobe's site, and I can download either the Linux Debugger and Standalone Players for Flash Developers or Adobe Flash Player 10 — Debugger Versions for Netscape-compatible browsers <-- which file should I download and install?
<James147> bandura: konq > settings > configure konq > plugins > plugins > "Scan for plugins"
<bandura> james: I did it, but nothing changed...
<James147> bandura: does it work in other browers?
<bandura> firefox is ok, no problem at all
<James147> then i would say it is a problem with konq not flash, not sure what to ndo about it though
<bandura> ok mate, thank you very much again for you advise
<rooster_> hello all
<rooster_>  May ask who on here is the staff member of Ubuntu
<James147> rooster_: why?
<rooster_> I nedd major help with my ubuntu
<James147> rooster_: then just ask your question here
<rooster_>  I am new at this
<rooster_> Ok
<rooster_>  I had a friend of mine who downloaded my Ubuntu and I am not to litterate with this new program and I need help to configure my system out to get all the programs functioning properly
<James147> rooster_: first off are you running Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<rooster_> And I was wondering if some one would Not sure
<rooster_> sorry typo
<rooster_>  not sure
<rooster_> Let me see Ill be right back james
<n8w> anyone usin ipod on linux?
<James147> n8w: good luck with that :) never had anyluck getting one to work... although I never really tryed that hard
<n8w> James147:  well i got to work,but its damn slow
<James147> n8w: transfer? or playing the songs?
<n8w> James147:  i got the 5th generation so there were some problems related to that,but otherwise kinda str8 up process
<n8w> James147:  transfers
<n8w> James147:  ive tried gtkpod(or smth) n floola as well
<James147> n8w: can't really help with that sorry :S couldnt get mine to work at all
<n8w> James147:  which one have u got?
<James147> n8w: shuffle I think, but I found it and have never used it :)
<James147> n8w: its currently burried in my room somewhere
<n8w> James147:  i could not get mine workin as well(out of box) but once u do the restore(reset to defualt settings) process in itunes, everythin works fine
<rooster_> Ok james I am using Kubuntu
<n8w> James147:  well i hate apple products but i got mine as a present for my bday;)
<James147> n8w: I am NOT installing itunes I would rather just not use it... :)
<n8w> James147:  hehe ye man, itunes its a horrible soft in all aspects
<n8w> James147:  " <James147> n8w: I am NOT installing itunes I would rather just not use it... :)" hehe quote of the day
<rooster_> im back
<rooster_>  rooster
<benkevan> welcome back rooster_
<rooster_>  benkeven please help me
<James147> !help | rooster_
<ubottu> rooster_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rooster_> Jame I already asked the question twice and answered your question
<rooster_>  I am using Kubuntu
<James147> rooster_: sorry dident see it (use my full name and it highlighs the message for me so i am more likmly to see it)
<James147> rooster_: also what spific problems are you having with it?
<rooster_> I asked can some one help me to config my kubuntu to what programs are working properly amd what is not
<James147> rooster_: you want to know which of your programs are working? well my guess would be all of them... or at least they should be... are you having problems with any specific program?
<rooster_> <James147  I've Downloaded wine so that I could have some programs from windows
<rooster_> and from there I ran into major trouble
<rooster_> wine doesn't work properly
<rooster_> Explorer doesnt work properly
<James147> !appdb | rooster_
<ubottu> rooster_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<rooster_> none of the windows program that I downloaded through Wine work properly I think I didn'tinstall the programs correctly
<James147> rooster_: you might want to try asking in #winehq as they are morelikly to know how to solve wine related problems
<rooster_> James: When I tried to Completely uninstall all of wine off my compter it wouldn't let me
<James147> rooster_: how did you try to uninstall it?
<rooster_>  Synapatic manager
<rooster_> Synapatic Manager
<James147> rooster_: what error does it give when you try to remove it?
<rooster_> I wanted to completely uninstall it completely and start all over again
<rooster_> hang on ill get it
<James147> rooster_: deleteing ~/.wine   will remove all of wines config files and windows programs it installed thats probally all you really ned to do to start from sctarch in wine
<James147> rooster_: Note: ~/ means your home directory (/home/USERNAME)
<James147> rooster_: but you really should ask in #winehq about how to configure wine
<rooster_> ok
<rooster_> ty
<rooster_>  Have a good day
<vbgunz__> something in the latest kubuntu update on my machine completely broke sleep and suspend. trying to do either does nothing but lock my screen. what in the world happened?
<jimmy51_> how can i make dolphin use the "details" view by default, all the time?
<user__> Hi all
<Giuse> Somone  can support me? i need to migrate a domain (AD)
<slavik0329> Is the difference in performance on kubuntu that much better for an older computer than ubuntu?
<a1csc> Where THE F is the httpd config file for apache2 when installed in ubuntu server by sudo apt-get install apache2...
<a1csc> I need to change the default document directory
<Daughain> Anyone know the path for gedit?
<daedaluz> anyone else having problem of krunner suddenly missing and not starting= 10.04
<billylapuzzola> ciao
<emil_> hi
<emil_> someone is using karamba?
<Daughain> Can anyone help me figure out why kde doesnt like my wireless all of a sudden?
<RadSurfer> HELP! Problems with a fresh install of 10.4 LTS... screen size not being retained, audacity causes reboot of system... any ideas?
<slow-motion> n8
<odhinn> Afternoon, all
<RadSurfer> kununtu is touchie on some MBs isn't it.
<RadSurfer> Why is kubuntu 10.4 not retaining my SCREEN RESOLUTION? can someone help please?
<odhinn> RadSurfer: What do you mean, it's not retaining your res from one boot to the next?
<W5WMW> Hello.  I have a bug to report, but I'm pretty new at that.  It should be an easy one, if anyone is interested.
<W5WMW> In Kubuntu Netbook Remix 10.04 installation CD, there is a minor problem when we get to the partitioning part...
<W5WMW> If you want to report this bug for me, privately message me.  Thanks.  I'll be here for a few minutes.
<RadSurfer> I want to set Video card to 1024x768, every time I boot in its back to 1280x1024
<odhinn> RadSurfer: what kind of Video card are you using?
<RadSurfer> Its apparently an asus with 32mb, don't know numbers off hand. AGP
<odhinn> laptop, or desktop?
<RadSurfer> Desktop via micro-form factor P4 MB
<RadSurfer> is there some special way you have to log in, or launch configuration tools before they "SAVE" what you tell them?
#kubuntu 2010-06-05
<odhinn> not that I'm aware of
<zus> my pannel is all messed up how can i fix my default pannel? the cloc is streched and everything is scrunched in the left cornner
<odhinn> RadSurfer: can you do "lspci" from a console and paste the results on the paste.ubuntu.com for me?
<odhinn> that's without the quotes, of course
<RadSurfer> I'm trying to run audacity, seems it likes to reboot when its trying to do too much w/audacity running :( I was expecting better.
<zus> how can i restore the default pannel?
<zus> i cant even drag the clock to a normal size
<RadSurfer> lspci -->  nVidia NV5M64 RivaTNT2 Model 64 Rev 15 <--- lspci
<odhinn> ok...
<RadSurfer> Also, this system only has 512mb RAM, is that enuff?
<RadSurfer> So does anyone understand why rebooting looses my Display resolution settings?
<odhinn> zus: Best I could find was  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469243&page=1
<odhinn> RadSurfer: take a look at this and see if it helps at all
<odhinn> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-390979.html
<zus> odhinn,  thank you
<odhinn> zus: np, hope it helps
<RadSurfer> Manually tweaking xorg.conf ? why didn't I think of that!
<RadSurfer> "nvidia-settings didn't save your settings because you should have launched it with "sudo"; sudo nvidia-settings"
<RadSurfer> I take it that was for nVidia specific driver interface
<odhinn> that's what I was referring to
<zus> odhinn,  kinda, after stepping away for a minute, it dawned on me i have ff open and it wasnt in the tray....
<odhinn> ahh
<odhinn> that would make sense, zus
<odhinn> Hey, I'm just trying to help since no one else is...
<RadSurfer> What is the Display configuration application name in kubuntu? I'll try running it as sudo... that was it has permissions to save settings!
<odhinn> Don't know, RadSurfer, can't find it either
<odhinn> did find this tho: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/X/Config/Resolution
<RadSurfer> "Note that changes you make using xrandr only last through the current session."
<odhinn> sorry, didn't notice that, I'm tapped out
<Scunizi> Is there a default app in 10.04 for doing RDP or VNC connections?
<Scunizi> KRDC is the answer for anyone looking
<RadSurfer2> Ok. I'm official on my newly install Kubuntu 10.4 now
<RadSurfer2> What was that special command for fetching gcc build-essentials again?
<BluesKaj> sudo aptitude install build-essential
<RadSurfer2> 15 pkgs to install 3 to update "fakeroot" looks suspicious! hehe
<Typos_King> ..
<Typos_King> if it ain't broken, why fix it?
<RadSurfer2> gcc is required for a varity of reasons.
<RadSurfer2> DOES anyone know why kubuntu is not SAVING my display resolution settings?
<RadSurfer2> I tried gsku krandtray, but that doesn't work either
<RadSurfer2> it accepts I have the modes; you'd think it would SAVE them!
<Typos_King> gcc,, kubuntu already has it
<Typos_King> RadSurfer2:    I assume you will need to edit xorg.conf
<RadSurfer2> then why does it say 15 pkgs needed!
<Typos_King> for the gcc installation?
<RadSurfer2> gcc is not necessarily a proper build environment; its just bare-essentials
<RadSurfer2> gcc alone that is. that are automation tools, etc
<Typos_King> .. well
<Typos_King> if it says it needs it, then do so :P
<RadSurfer2> kubuntu has some similarity with Sidux...fortunately. I wonder how far that similarity goes :-)
<RadSurfer2> Sidux is a bit harder to install though
<RadSurfer2> IS THERE a way to find out if this motherboard is 32 or 64 bit? That would be a useful terminal command to keep handy :)
<vegeta> http://mashpotatoe.mybrute.com
<well_laid_lawn> vegeta: pls don't post links without a comment mate
<RadSurfer2> I know there has to be some way to get CPU info!
<well_laid_lawn> RadSurfer: it is not the mobo that determines that but the cpu
<well_laid_lawn> RadSurfer2: it is not the mobo that determines that but the cpu
<RadSurfer2> A mb not optimized for 64-bit cpu just dropped in? oh dear me.
<RadSurfer2> still, there must be a way to query about da CPU
<well_laid_lawn> RadSurfer2: if you don't have more than 4gb mem and don't do math intensive computations then 64bit isn't necessary atm imo
<well_laid_lawn> try   sudo lshw
<vegeta> ok
<vegeta> http://mashpotatoe.mybrute.com i need some pupils please
<RadSurfer2> that dumped a lot of info :-)
<well_laid_lawn> pupils?
<vegeta> just look at the web site and youll see
<well_laid_lawn> RadSurfer2: from that you can google the mobo, cpu etc to find the capabilities thety have
<RadSurfer2> it reports 32-bits, which is what I wanted to confirm.
<well_laid_lawn> k :]
<RadSurfer2> right now my only issue is getting this clunker to remember my display screen resolution!
<well_laid_lawn> the 32bit/64 bit thing is more mem related then anything else atm afaik
<RadSurfer2> kubuntu doesn't want to "lock" the screen res between boots.
<RadSurfer2> How well would kubuntu 32-bit run on a 64-bit system?
<well_laid_lawn> using nvidia?
<RadSurfer2> yup TNT2 evidently
<well_laid_lawn> just fine
<well_laid_lawn> that's an old card
<well_laid_lawn> do you have an xorg.conf?
<bukayoo> RadSurfer2: if you have 64-bit hw run 64-bit os
<well_laid_lawn> "<RadSurfer2> it reports 32-bits, which is what I wanted to confirm."
<RadSurfer2> /etc/xorg ?
<well_laid_lawn> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<RadSurfer2> right
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<Walzmyn> I just tried to use my apache server for the first time since upgradeing to 10.04 and it's not parsing php files - just tries to let me download them - what do I need to do to fix this?
<RadSurfer2> verify php proper is installed?
<well_laid_lawn> Walzmyn: there is #php
<well_laid_lawn> or   dpkg -l | grep php
<Walzmyn> well_laid_lawn: yeah, but 1) there's never anybody there, 2) I'll bet this is a ubuntu specific thing
<RadSurfer2> also, do a visual inspection of the apache config file
<RadSurfer2> make sure all is coshure in there
<RadSurfer2> I know in certain other distro's, it seems to work right out of da box (apache/php/etc)
<RadSurfer2> doesn't ubuntu actually have a "server edition"?
<well_laid_lawn> in the ubuntus there's
<well_laid_lawn> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Walzmyn> RadSurfer2: it's always worked out of the box for me, it's just goofed since the upgarde
<RadSurfer2> Okie.
<Walzmyn> RadSurfer2: and I wouldn't know what I was looking at in the apache config file
<RadSurfer2> Playing with a brand new install here tonight.
<well_laid_lawn> Walzmyn: sometimes the upgrades do miss some stuff
 * Walzmyn nods
<RadSurfer2> It pays to learn about that apache config file.
<Walzmyn> like that ugly purple startup screen i'm stuck with?
<well_laid_lawn> try   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade &7 sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Walzmyn> RadSurfer2: it might, but all I want is a testbed for wordpress and the like. Someone else is going to run the real one online
<well_laid_lawn> try   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Walzmyn> well_laid_lawn: yeah, I'm fully updated
<RadSurfer2> Uhmmm.......
<RadSurfer2> shouldn't one be at da proper run level for doing dist-upgradE?
<RadSurfer2> doing an upgrade in "normal" run level was never recommended
<well_laid_lawn> Walzmyn: tose three commands in order will bring in any packeges missed during the os upgrade
<well_laid_lawn> which sounds like the issue here
<Walzmyn> well_laid_lawn: I've checked, I'm fully updated
<well_laid_lawn> Walzmyn: it is your system...
<Walzmyn> I bet it's whatever line in apache.conf tells it to send php files to the php engine instead of the browser
<Walzmyn> I *SO* do not wanna play with that conf file
<well_laid_lawn> if you didn't change that file it should still work unless...
<Walzmyn> I don't remember if i told it to keep mine or use the maintainer's - and there's no mention of php in it
<well_laid_lawn> Walzmyn: time to take it to #php
<Walzmyn> #php is locked, looks like a bot hit. I'ma google it
<well_laid_lawn> you need to be registered
<well_laid_lawn> it is always a struggle with illiterate people
<b3ny0-> up
<tau> hello, i am using kubuntu, when i set the screen resolution in Kmenu -> Application -> Screem resize & contate it works, but when i turn off and i turn on it doesn't work anymore, it retrieves the old settings.
<well_laid_lawn> tau: it seems you need a xorg.conf file to set your preferred res on boot as it is done from scratch each boot now
<RadSurfer> SAME problem I am having :-)
<tau> well_laid_lawn:  humm, what is the natural xorg.conf's directory ?
<well_laid_lawn> read the log file for X - /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tau> well_laid_lawn:  sure, so, i copy it from there and do i put ?
<well_laid_lawn> tau: you need to make one - /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tau> well_laid_lawn:  sure, thank u.
<well_laid_lawn> tau: the log will tell why it is using the res it is
<well_laid_lawn> don't copy the log to that file tau
<tau> well_laid_lawn:  i tried sudo gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tau> well_laid_lawn:  well, i am new in linux, i don't know what to do either.
<RadSurfer> if you did not know, you can keep a "root user shell" open by using --->  sudo -i
<RadSurfer> this creates an interactive shell with root priviledges, long enough for you to do stuff. just type 'exit' to exit.
<RadSurfer> sure easier than sudo-ing each statement!
<well_laid_lawn> tau: k - what is the vid card pls - I'll google for an xorg.conf for you - lspci | grep VGA   in konsole will tell
<tau> sure, well_laid_lawn  thak you very much.
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<tau> well_laid_lawn: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
<well_laid_lawn> k - one min
<tau> well_laid_lawn:  that's what i found.
<well_laid_lawn> tau: http://kharkoma.homelinux.com/blog/?q=node/view/454 - copy the sections in the boxes to a file in your home dir called    xorg.conf   then in konsole do   sudo mv -v ./xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and then logout and login
<well_laid_lawn> that will get you 1280x1024 res
<tau> well_laid_lawn:  thank u , i am grateful :)
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<jorge> hello
<jorge> i need some one help  me
<jorge> please
<jorge> thank u
<jorge> i fix
<well_laid_lawn> jorge: best to just tell the issue you have and wait to see if someone knows about it
<tau> well_laid_lawn:  it didn't work, but thank u
<tau> well_laid_lawn:  hey, what is the tool's name that kubuntu uses to set up the resolution ?
<RadSurfer2> where are the useless "Screen saver" settings again?
<RadSurfer2> I wish someone would realize turning OFF the monitor by default is a STUPID idea!
<RadSurfer2> useless screen-saver is set to off, but natually monitor still blanks out. not even kubuntu fixes this problem.
<cpatrick08>  /msg NickServ identify <bama2008>
<cpatrick08_> FloodBotK1: i forgot my password can you email it to me
<tau> hey, where can I see what changes happened when i ran any program ? for exame if i was setting a new configuration for a program it changed some files on hd so how can I see what the files are altered ?
<tau> example*
<cpatrick2008_> who has tried kubuntu 10.10 alpha 1 yet
<bronlar> hi all
<bronlar> got most of my multi-boot working now, cept openSUSE that always configure its grub entry to load by uuid which changes whenever i mess with my partition table <Sigh>
<tau> hey, well_laid_lawn sorry for annoying you again. when i run the gnome the settings for screen resolution works correctly , do you have some idea how to fix it ?
<well_laid_lawn> tau: apart from what i suggested earlier no sorry
<tau> well_laid_lawn:  sure.
<well_laid_lawn> tau: you obviously didn't make the xorg.conf file as I suggested...
<ibrahim> Hai all
<ibrahim> i am a newbie
<ibrahim> try to install kubuntu 10.04 LTS
<ibrahim> nice n cool
<well_laid_lawn> it is blue :]
<ibrahim> yep :)
<bronlar> i prefer the green of linux mint 7, over the blue, although the blue is  pleasing to the eyes
<bronlar> i liked the green, prettier and happier
<bronlar> hiyas lawn
<bronlar> got my system almost all the way fixed now
<well_laid_lawn> bronlar: you know you can type wel then it the tab button and it will complete my nick?
<bronlar> nope dint know that. does that work in pidgin?
<phoenix__> anyone there
<bronlar> sorry well_laid_lawn i  dint know that tab autocompleted nicks
<bronlar> but ty for the info
<zus> bronlar, hi
<zus> anyone use virtual box?
<bronlar> so, can u explain to me how to use kgrub editor to fix my openSUSE entry so it doesnt load by using that stupid hex string that aint gunna work?
<bronlar> hi zus, i do occassionally but prefer vmware
<zus> i am looking for the 3.,1.8 oracle non free version
<zus> this has been doing my head in the past 3 days
<bronlar> what's oracle??
<zus> www.virtualbox.org
<zus> sun virtualbox is the open source version and oracle vitualbox is the non free... the new one is 3.2 and ubuntu WILL NOT install on it so far for me
<bronlar> as  i said i prefer vmware
<bronlar> although virtualbox has some features vmware lacks
<zus> bronlar, true. the oracle version i prefer the mouse integration is much better than sun -OSE verion
<bronlar> nods
<bronlar> but if u install the vmware tools, u get the same mouse and drag n drop capabilities
<zus> bronlar, how have youve been?
<bronlar> zus, lonely, and very depressed and stressed out, but my pc issues are becoming solved
<bronlar> i work hard, and play harder lol
<zus> lol i just got back from the bar, talking about play harder
<bronlar> lol
<bronlar> i prefer to drink alone
<bronlar> i dont do the bar scene anymore
<bronlar> although  i coulkd stand having a one night stand from a woman at a bar right now rofl
<zus> i got to this irish place, i know the 1 of the owners.. its pretty cool  not your typical bar
<bronlar> yeh  i like the pubs
<bronlar> especially irish ones
<bronlar> goodnight all
<Xcalibar> kind attention to the fellow experts in ubuntu who knows or owns a mac , i really need a quick help , i havent been here since the feisty release
<bronlar> i dont own a mac sorry
<bronlar> although ive installed it on SPARC's before
<Xcalibar> i own a macbook pro and have windows 7 ultimate beta installed along with my mac os x , but i want to format the windows 7 and install ubuntu instead without reproduction of the bug
<bronlar> which bug? have u checked the ubuntu bug forums?
<bronlar> the link is in this room's desc
<bronlar> the topic
<bronlar> anyhow, good  luck, and good night
<Xcalibar> goodnight
<masstor> link irc español
<well_laid_lawn> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<masstor> thanks
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<azra> hi,
<azra> i've installed kubuntu 10.04 in dell vostro 1014, everything works fine expect sound, i cant play any audio?
<azra> can anyone tell me whats the exect problem
<SkEmO> i had the same issue, turned out one of the volume controls was muted unter the master
<SkEmO> not the one on the traybar, i had to open the mixer
<azra> SkEmO: u r right:)
<SkEmO> :)
<azra> SkEmO: i can play audio now,
<azra> SkEmO: But,
<azra> SkEmO: when i plug in my heaphone speaker also plays the the, it supposed to be off when i plug in the headphone
<SkEmO> im sorry, plays the what?
<azra> the same audio
<SkEmO> uhm so you want to play something different out the speakers than from the headphones? o.O
<azra> SkEmO: no no no, i want that when i plug in my headphone, internal sperakers automatic turn off and when in remove headphone speakers turn on automatic, the same thing i used kubuntu 9.04
<SkEmO> oh
<SkEmO> i havent done that, let me try it
<SkEmO> hmm strange, i dont have that problem
<well_laid_lawn> maybe set pcm as the master
<azra> the same destro did have problem in HP C10
<azra> maybe this laptop is not compatible for linux
<azra> selecting PCM as a master didn't work
<zus> i downloaded virtualbox 3.2 and ubuntu wont install. its possible something might be not right but ealier in the week in had it working might have been 3.1.8...i can find the oracle 3.1.8 all i find is the sun version.. might some one help me please?
<zus> when i had ubuntu installed the mouse capture worked and it wasnt the one where i had to right cntrl click everytime
<well_laid_lawn> if the ubuntu iso is fine then try in the vbox channel #vbox - they'll know
<well_laid_lawn> zus: ^^
<zus> well_laid_lawn,  i've tried...the .iso is fine its on a disc...with the sun version it works...but that is not the exact file i (had before, a clean install) wanted
<well_laid_lawn> zus: I don't understand - if the iso is fine then ask in #vbox pls
<zus> ill go with out no one in there were able to help either
<buckfast> How come I keep having 1 blocked update: libboost-dev
<azra> HI, i need to enable headphone detection in kubuntu 10.04
<azra> SkEmO: i still have the same problem
<cjae> Anyone here notice a sharp mem increase in 10.04?
<SkEmO> yes
<SkEmO> azra i dont know how to help there, im sorry
<SkEmO> are you sure your not plugging in the jack into the mic instead the headphones?
<well_laid_lawn> azra: telling us the soundcard type might help
<tau> hey
<tau> i am having some problems for reinstaling the ubuntu.
<tau> well, i had installed the kubuntu when i got some problems and the system broken.
<tau> so, i am trying to reinstall all by using the cd of the ubuntu but i don`t get to fix it.
<tau> it seems to not format the directories correctly, it seems to write on top the old files.
<tau> can anyone help me
<well_laid_lawn> tau: you need to format the partitions in the partitioner
<well_laid_lawn> you missed a step
<tau> well_laid_lawn:  yes, but i don`t have how to run the partitioner, i tried to run the gparted using the cd but it didn`t work.
<well_laid_lawn> tau: gparted always works afaik - what happened?
<tau> well_laid_lawn:  well, in the first step at instaling the ubuntu, i chose to del the old partitions so i created new partitions but it didn`t work, i am desperated.
<tau> well_laid_lawn:  i really don`t know, well i am using the live cd now
<tau> well_laid_lawn:  when i run the gparted it seems in its box `unallocated`
<well_laid_lawn> tau: it didn't work is hard for us to go on - can you give some details like any errors returned?
<well_laid_lawn> tau: do you know there is a brazilian ubuntu help channel? - it might be easier in your native language
<tau> well_laid_lawn:  well, when i try to reinstal the ubuntu it works perfectly but when i get into the system it seems to not be really formated(as i had chose).
<well_laid_lawn> !br
<ubottu> Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<sravanje> hai , i am from india
<tau> well_laid_lawn:  there is but they don`t like to explain much
<well_laid_lawn> k
<sravanje> how can i execute java servlets& jsp programs in kubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> tau: it might be the options you choose during the reinstall
<sravanje> how can i connect in mysql browser
<tau> well_laid_lawn:  well, i done exactly as i done at fist time when i installed it
<tau> well_laid_lawn:  is there another partition to use without being the gparted
<well_laid_lawn> tau: and it didn't work well then? - make sure there's a partition of about 10gb and make it ext3 or ext4 and mount it as root /
<well_laid_lawn> tau: gparted is there 'cause it works very well
<sravanje> please tell me anyone how can i use tomcat in ubuntu to execute java servlets& jsp's
<well_laid_lawn> sravanje: I don't know about that but ask again in a bit and someone might
<well_laid_lawn> sravanje: do you know there is an indian language channel?
<tau> well_laid_lawn:  is there some way to format my hard disk using the cd of ubuntu
<tau> well_laid_lawn:  and without using the gparted
<well_laid_lawn> tau: yep - there's gparted in the menu there
<well_laid_lawn> tau: there's fdisk and I believe cfdisk
<tau> well_laid_lawn:  sure, i will try it
<sravanje> tell me about indian language channel
<well_laid_lawn> tau: those last two are command line apps
<well_laid_lawn> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<tau> well_laid_lawn:  when i typed `cfdisk` i got `ERROR CAN`T OPEN DISK`.
<well_laid_lawn> sravanje: ^^
<sravanje> thanks
<well_laid_lawn> tau: you have to do   man cfdisk   to learn how to use it - you didn't name a disk
<tau> SURE
<tau> well_laid_lawn:
<tau> well_laid_lawn:  i will try again
<well_laid_lawn> k
<tau> oh my god, i had to erase all disk to try to fix it.
<tau> ;~
<tau> it is installing now, i hope it works
<well_laid_lawn> luck tau :]
<tau> well_laid_lawn:
<well_laid_lawn> ?
<tau> well_laid_lawn:  i had to erase all disk to fix that.
<tau> well_laid_lawn:  :D
<well_laid_lawn> tau: so you said earlier
<well_laid_lawn> all good now tau ?
<tau> well_laid_lawn:  that's fine.
<well_laid_lawn> well done tau :]
<tau> well_laid_lawn:  :)
<contrast> Greets, everyone... Anyone know of a good archive creator capable of making split .7z files that is _not_ Peazip?
<well_laid_lawn> !info p7zip
<ubottu> p7zip (source: p7zip): 7zr file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.04~dfsg.1-1 (lucid), package size 350 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<well_laid_lawn> contrast: ^^
<contrast> thanks
<well_laid_lawn> np
<CyberAngel> Hello, I upgraded to KDE 4.4.4 from Kubuntu ppa repositories and since then almost every kde application crashes! plasma-desktop, dolphin and even drkonqi when I`m trying to report the bug!
<CyberAngel> I can still launch apps using krunner thankfully!
<CyberAngel> anyone encountered something similar?
<piano_> Hallo.
<piano_> Weiß jemand, wie man 'projectx' unter Kubuntu installieren kann?
<well_laid_lawn> !de | piano_
<ubottu> piano_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<piano_> Thanks.
<well_laid_lawn> CyberAngel: tried moving .kde to .kde-bak and logging out and back in?
<tkbros> will it herm my coimputer if i power off it directly from ups instead of shutting down it from ubuntu?
<PasNox> Hi
<PasNox> i'm trying to use lirc with my mac
<PasNox> which driver i need to use please ?
<well_laid_lawn> PasNox: this is for a diff distro but still kde - http://mac.linux.be/content/apple-remote-macbook-21-mandriva-2010-kde
<tkbros_> is there any eualizer manager is available for kubuntu
<PasNox> well_laid_lawn: thanks
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<paulchain> anyone know howto fix the flickering i get when i login to ubuntu or if i open certain programs i have an ATI 4650 1gb video card
<well_laid_lawn> paulchain: I would think it would be a monitor refresh issue - read the X log to see what's being used?
<paulchain> i dont think its that its set at 60 at least thats what ubuntu has
<well_laid_lawn> k
<paulchain> it seems to be an issue with the ATI driver i think some forms from way long ago said it might be a conflict with compiz but i disabled it and the problem still occures
<paulchain> anyone know howto fix the flickering i get when i login to ubuntu or if i open certain programs i have an ATI 4650 1gb video card
<well_laid_lawn> paulchain: can you tell the channel the driver you're using for it?
<paulchain> the latest one that ubuntu offers its the one that has ATI Catalyst
<paulchain> its working fine i mean world of warcraft even runs fine it just that pesky flickering with black lines every now and then thats bothersome
<rohan> what is the proper way to request backport of a package in kubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<rohan> thanks well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> np
<buckfast> I converted some flac files to mp3s with soundconverter, then moved them to portable player storage card, but when I play the files in the portable player, the tags are incomplete
<buckfast> but when I open the file on the portable player storage card, all tags seem to be there
<senorpedro> hi folks
<senorpedro> my alt+f2 application lauchner doesnt work anymore
<senorpedro> how can i re-enable it?
<buckfast> senorpedro: shortcut problem?
<senorpedro> buckfast: no, i just found the setting and it is set correct
<senorpedro> it just doesnt start
<well_laid_lawn> maybe the selected keyboard changed buckfast
<buckfast> I'm not the one with the problem
<well_laid_lawn> oops :]
<well_laid_lawn> maybe the selected keyboard changed senorpedro
<senorpedro> well_laid_lawn: nope, krunner wasnt running
<senorpedro> now its fixed
<well_laid_lawn> k :]
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<amichair> is it normal for dbus-daemon process to take up 775M RES?
<Tm_T> amichair: doesn't sound very normal
<Tm_T> amichair: how this is measured?
<amichair> Tm_T: htop
<Tm_T> amichair: 576 (KiB?) here
<amichair> Tm_T: any ideas how to go about diagnosing it?
<Tm_T> amichair: not really no, I don't know much about dbus
<amichair> I have suspicion it's related to nepomuk/strigi or one of those, so I disabled them, but dbus remained bloated. Maybe after a restart it'll go away.
<Tm_T> amichair: I have nepomuk and strigi active and still...
<amichair> Tm_T: I noticed they were simultaniously active while strigi was indexing, so there might be a correlation. I guess I'll never know.
<amichair> At least I hope I'll never know :-)
<Tm_T> amichair: sure, strigi & stuff uses dbus, just like a lot of other things
<buckfast> why is libboost-dev a blocked update for me?
<amichair> what are the actual ppa links for those mentioned in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuPPAs?
<nerdy_kid> i can only change plasma theme once, then i have to kill plasma and restart it to change the theme. any ideas?
<nerdy_kid> i cant change my plasma theme more then once, help please?
<amichair> nerdy_kid: sounds like a bug... did you check launchpad or the kde bug tracker?
<nerdy_kid> amichair yeah
<nerdy_kid> i just installed kde from an ubuntu commandline install and this issue showed up
<amichair> you mean you installed kubuntu-desktop on an Ubuntu system?
<nerdy_kid> amichair no i used the ubuntu alternate cd to install a commandline system, then installed kde-minimal
<Eruaran> hi guys
<nerdy_kid> i just created a new user and the issue doesnt happen there -- sounds like a rm to my config files {sob}
<Eruaran> Has anyone noticed that kpackagekit waiting for authentication dialogue pops up underneath the other windows?
<Eruaran> So the user only sees the waiting for authentication dialogue
<Eruaran> And might not realize whats going on
<amichair> Eruaran: Can you please report the bug?
<Eruaran> amichair: yes
<amichair> Eruaran: Thank you!
<Eruaran> amichair: doing it now :)
 * BluesKaj doesn't pay attn to kpackagekit...it's kinda flaky anyway :)
<BluesKaj> ok , the desktop needs attn now ...BBL over there
 * amichair doesn't pay attn to kpackagekit either, but does pay attention to any kubuntu bugs :-)
<amichair> a smooth user experience is all that's missing to take over the world! :-P
<jorge> hello
<jorge> how can install some software from windows to kubuntu
<alakoo> jorge: by using wine
<jorge> how
<schnurri> hallo
<jorge> alakoo how
<alakoo> by opening a .exe or a setup file with wine
<alakoo> jorge: read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wine_%28software%29
<jorge> thank u my frinds
<Eruaran> woo my first bug report
<nerdy_kid> my plasma theme wont change more then once, something in my user account it causing it -- i dont want to change accounts. help please?
<Eruaran> Its not a major thing once you know where the authentication dialogue has gone ;)
<Eruaran> But its not a great usability feature ;)
<jorge> alakoo where can i get WINE in kubuntu
<nerdy_kid> jorge sudo apt-get install wine ;)
<Gerwin> Hmmm, I seem to have lost most of my icons, only the GNOME ones are appearing.
<nerdy_kid> Gerwin try reapplying your icon settings in systemsettings, it seems to get screwed up now and then
<Gerwin> nerdy_kid: There doesn't appear to be such a thing
<jorge> nerdy_kid is my first time using kubuntu i dont no exacly
<nerdy_kid> jorge oh ok, open a terminal (click the K icon in the bottom left) and type "konsole" in the search box.  then type "sudo apt-get install wine" (without quotes) in the terminal, type your password (you wont be able to see it that is normal) and hit enter.  When it is done you should have a "wine" folder in applications in your menu.
<nerdy_kid> Gerwin systemsettings/appearance/icons ?
<Gerwin> Lol
<phong_> hey guys, is kubuntu any diff then ubuntu?
<alakoo> kde over gnome, it's a bit different in general usability
<Gerwin> nerdy_kid: Oxygen
<nerdy_kid> Gerwin, right click the oxygen icons and hit apply.
<Gerwin> nerdy_kid: Nope
<nerdy_kid> Gerwin try reinstalling the oxygen icons: open a terminal and do sudo aptitude reinstall oxygen-icon-theme
<jorge> nerdy_kid and after that is all ready. i can install software from windows
<nerdy_kid> jorge wine is...very buggy to put it shortly.  You will be able to run somesoftware from windows, but you have about a 50/50 chance.
<jorge> nerdy_kid but the kubuntu is gonna be the same.
<nerdy_kid> jorge what do you mean?  wine is a program, so yes your kubuntu system will remain the same.
<Gerwin> nerdy_kid: Nope
<nerdy_kid> Gerwin details please....
<Gerwin> nerdy_kid: I reinstalled the Oxygen theme, but it doesn't change anything...
<nerdy_kid> Gerwin, do you have any other icons installed besides Oxygen?
<Gerwin> nerdy_kid: Not that I know
<jorge> nerdy_kid ok excume my question, remember is my first time i never have been see that
<nerdy_kid> Gerwin:  do sudo aptitude install kde-icons-kneu and then switch to the kneu icons in systemsettings
<nerdy_kid> jorge no such thing as a dumb question :)  glad to help :)
<jorge> nerdy_kid thank u
<Gerwin> nerdy_kid: No luck again
<nerdy_kid> Gerwin take a look in .xsession-errors
<ArGGu^^> jorge always is good to google if there is native alternative for the program.
<jorge> ArGGu^^ ok thank
<zus> oi!
<apparle> hi guys, I had a powercut and I am running a desktop without a UPS. So it seems it corrupted my fs somehow, now I get run fsck manually. I cannot go into recovery mode as well. I am running a wubi installtion. Plz help
<amichair> apparle: have you tried chkdsk from windows on the drive?
<apparle> amichair: since I have wubi installation, I must check the .disk file of isn't it?
<apparle> *of typed by mistake
<jorge> my pc doesnt has audio
<amichair> apparle: if you're not sure what got damaged, you can try the enclosing ntfs (I'm guessing) fs, and only if everything's ok there, then it's indeed the wubi fs-in-a-file
<shadeslayer> jorge: ok did you try and play the test sound?
<jorge> with the kubuntu
<shadeslayer> in system settings under multimedia module
<apparle> amichair: good point, I'll check the ntfs
<shadeslayer> jorge: is this a new install?
<jorge> where
<jorge> yes
<jorge> today
<shadeslayer> jorge: ok,and you are trying to play mp3's right?
<apparle> amichair: as for the fsck, is there any way to run fsck, without booting a live CD
<jorge> yes
<apparle> jorge: so you got sound in the multimedia ?
<shadeslayer> jorge: did you install the mp3 codecs?
<jorge> nop yet how can i do?
<shadeslayer> jorge: open a konsole : alt+F2 > konsole
<amichair> apparle: if the installed os doesn't boot... or does it?
<apparle> amichair: doesn't
<shadeslayer> jorge: and type : sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<apparle> shadeslayer: wouldn't apt-get update better? :P
<amichair> apparle: so you have to boot from something else (e.g. livecd), as far as I know
<shadeslayer> apparle: ah yes,i didnt think of that too.. also universe must be enabled :P
<shadeslayer> jorge: scrap that
<shadeslayer> jorge: press alt+F2 and type kpackagekit
<apparle> shadeslayer: universe is usually enabled :P
<jorge> said cueld not
<shadeslayer> apparle: dont think so... fresh installs usually have only main.. thats what i noticed
<shadeslayer> apparle: see.. it couldnt find the package :P
<apparle> shadeslayer: that is due to apt-get update
<shadeslayer> jorge: ok open a konsole and type : sudo apt-get update
<jorge> add and remueve
<shadeslayer> apparle: ok lets see :)
<shadeslayer> jorge: kpackagekit wont be able to resolve the package deps correctly..
<shadeslayer> jorge: leave kpackagekit open,in case we need it,and press alt+F2 > type konsole > hit enter
<jorge> done
<shadeslayer> jorge: ok the update command correct
<shadeslayer> jorge: now do : sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<jorge> said done when i type update
<jorge> and then
<shadeslayer> jorge: ok good,now type the second command i gave you :)
<apparle> shadeslayer: why doesn't kpackagekit work (I myself never used it)
<shadeslayer> apparle: the backend is broken,it will be switched in favour of aptcc in 10.10
<jorge> cuoldn t find
<apparle> shadeslayer: aptcc what is that
<shadeslayer> apparle: also since the java install asks questions,kpk doesnt support those things
<shadeslayer> apparle: apt backend written in C
<apparle> jorge: did you do "sudo apt-get update"
<jorge> yes i did
<apparle> shadeslayer: you win
<shadeslayer> apparle: C++ :)
<shadeslayer> !info packagekit-backend-aptcc | apparle
<ubottu> apparle: packagekit-backend-aptcc (source: packagekit): Alternative APT backend for packagekit written in C++. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.7-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 147 kB, installed size 300 kB
<shadeslayer> apparle: told ya :P
<shadeslayer> jorge: ok do you have kpackagekit open?
<jorge> nop
<apparle> jorge: then openit
<shadeslayer> jorge: could you please open it?
<shadeslayer> apparle: can you handle this.. ive gtg.. :P
<apparle> jorge: so have you opened kpackagekit
<jorge> yes continuo
<jorge> is open
<apparle> jorge: then on click on the 3rd icon on the left side and then "Edit software sources"
<jorge> yes
<apparle> now select the universe checkbox
<shadeslayer_> apparle: youll need multiverse as well...
<shadeslayer_> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Kubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 39 (lucid), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<jorge> and then
<apparle> jorge: better select all of the ones which are unselected (but check if you are voilaating any laws of your country, by reading the licenses)
<jorge> i am .Edit software sources.
<apparle> jorge: do you see many check boxes?
<jorge> yes
<apparle> jorge: select all of the ones which are unselected (but check if you are voilaating any laws of your country, by reading the licenses)
<amichair> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<jorge> i select just one
<jorge> the other were select
<amichair> (and I think it's not recommended to select proposed (pre-released updates) unless you really have to...
<apparle> amichair: here we are selecting the components like universe multiverse etc
<amichair> ah, ok :-)
<apparle> jorge: then click ok and when asked to Reload, donot reload, directly press close
<jorge> i dont know what happen
<apparle> jorge: what happened? where are you know
<jorge> now i listing but very slow
<apparle> jorge: listing means?
<jorge> the sound
<apparle> jorge: did you select the various option isn edit software resources?
<apparle> jorge: did you select the various option in edit software resources?
<ArGGu^^> jorge you mean that you are listening, but the sound is quiet?
<jorge> nop
<jorge> what happen
<jorge> yes i did
<apparle> jorge: what happened after that
<jorge> i listing but very slow
<apparle> jorge: did you click on 'Reload' after you clicked ok?
<jorge> yes
<apparle> jorge: so is it reloading the lists?
<apparle> shadeslayer_: you there?
<shadeslayer_> apparle: barely
<shadeslayer_> any issues?
<shadeslayer_> you could just hit cancel you know... :P
<apparle> shadeslayer_: when you said 10.10 may have aptcc, so we are dropping packagekit
<shadeslayer_> apparle: no no no,its just the backend,kpk is here to stay till we find a better alternative which doesnt require changing alot of code
<shadeslayer_> people worked really hard to get kpk working with 9.04 .. we dont want to change that
<shadeslayer_> apparle: you can use aptcc in lucid too
<apparle> shadeslayer_: no, I am not talking about kpk, are we dropping Packagekit
<apparle> shadeslayer_: after all kpk is a gui isn't it
<yashar> hi
<jorge> well other day
<apparle> shadeslayer_: I myself am working on shaman2 (hoping to make it solid enough for kubuntu)
<jorge> thank u
<apparle> jorge: did you cancle it
<shadeslayer_> apparle: awesome :)
<shadeslayer_> apparle: you can set DefaultBackend=aptcc in /etc/PackageKit/PackageKit.conf
<shadeslayer_> ( of course you need to install the backend itself as i mentioned eaarlier )
<apparle> shadeslayer_: so we will not be using packagekit or is aptcc a backend for packagekit only?
<shadeslayer_> apparle: its a backend for kpk ... kpk is only the frontend
<apparle> shadeslayer_: ok so we are dropping packagekit. Nice I never liked it
<ArGGu^^> but the only aptcc backend in the repos is for packagekit :O
<apparle> damn it
<apparle> ya I also looked that up
<shadeslayer_> apparle: yes :)
<apparle> shadeslayer_: :(
<shadeslayer_> apparle: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuMaverickKPackagekitAppStore
<apparle> shadeslayer_: how much done?
<shadeslayer_> apparle: waiting for dist-upgrade support : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<apparle> shadeslayer_: I am working on this http://drfav.wordpress.com/2009/12/01/introducing-shaman-a-new-universal-package-management-frontend/
<shadeslayer_> apparle: yes ive heard of shaman :)
<shadeslayer_> saw it in the chakra project
<bittin> Hello, i was trying to Update my Grand Paretns Kubuntu, system but Kpackagekit failed when it was 22minutes left of installing packages and i rebooted the computer, to see what happend and now i got a broken Kubuntu system, is there anyway to let it continue the update, or check what packages its missing?
<apparle> shadeslayer_: so if it works out as expected, I hope it will integrate into kde and kubuntu :)
<shadeslayer_> apparle: looks great and almost like synaptic :P
<apparle> ok bye guys
<shadeslayer_> apparle: bye :D
<apparle> got to go
<apparle> shadeslayer_: its more concentrated on libshaman rather than the front end
<shadeslayer_> bittin: what you can do is,switch to a tty with ctrl+alt+F1 > login > type : do-release-upgtade
<shadeslayer_> *do-release-upgrade
<bittin> shadeslayer_: yea i can only use ttys
<shadeslayer_> apparle: ah ok
<bittin> shadeslayer_: thx :)
<shadeslayer_> bittin: that will be enough :)
<bittin> how do i open a new tab in byouby?
<apparle> shadeslayer_: who is the developer of kpackagekit, since I am working on the gui of shaman, it might be some help
<shadeslayer_> bittin: also if your sources are of lucid,then just do : sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bittin> shadeslayer_: they are lucid
<shadeslayer_> apparle: no idea,google is your friend :P
<apparle> k thanks bye
<shadeslayer_> bittin: ok then the dist-upgrade command,and if it still doesnt work,use sudo apt-get -f install
<bittin> yea they are lucid
<shadeslayer_> then dist-upgrade
<bittin> k
<bittin> it gets alot off error messages?
<shadeslayer_> bittin: like?
<bittin> its scrolls so fast i can't see it
<shadeslayer_> bittin: hmm....
<shadeslayer_> bittin: its upgrading right?
<shadeslayer_> or does it halt?
<bittin> shadeslayer_: it tries to
<bittin> it halt
<bittin> halts*
<shadeslayer_> bittin: whats the last error message then?
<bittin> will check later, trying the aptitude trick i got in #ubuntu-se atm
<bittin> but if that dosen't work i will be back and pastebin what apt says
<shadeslayer_> bittin: what aptitude trick?
<bittin> aptitude install -f
<bittin> but i got dependency hell kinda
<shadeslayer_> bittin: i told you that too :P
<shadeslayer_> bittin: sudo apt-get -f install
<bittin> brb reboot and see if it works otherwhise i will pastebin the error
<bittin> cya
<shadeslayer_> sure
<bittin> still got problems :(
<bittin> last message is: dpkg cancel becouse of to many errors (1)
<bittin> http://bittin.linuxuser.se/fel.txt
<shadeslayer_> bittin: see the 3rd line
<shadeslayer_> bittin: please run dpkg-reconfigure ...
<shadeslayer_> google translate not working too well here :P
<bittin> ah
<shadeslayer_> yeah,try that :)
<bittin> it wants a package to reconfigure
<shadeslayer_> bittin: dpkg-reconfigure -a
<bittin> ah there was a -a option
<shadeslayer_> :)
<daneel_> hi
<shadeslayer_> this will reconfigure all packages
<shadeslayer_> bittin: ive gtg cya later
<daneel_> having trouble with opengl after upgrade to lucid
<bittin> hope it works as i don't feel like reinstall this machine
<bittin> shadeslayer_: ah, yea cya later, thanks for all help :)
<daneel_> window compositing works fine with my nvidia 9500GT, but glxinfo gives error
<daneel_> and opengl apps don;t seem to work
<daneel_> glxinfo
<daneel_> name of display: :0.0
<daneel_> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<shadeslayer_> bittin: np
<bittin`> dpkg-reconfigure -a diden't work
<bronlar> hi all
<bittin`> hi
<yunkwan_> hi, I'm compiling kimpanel on kubuntu 10.04. I encounter a problem when i run ' cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr ' . It said " Unknown CMake command "qt4_add_dbus_adaptor". "
<yunkwan_> which package am I missing here?
<bronlar> oh i forget what app to install that identifies package names. there's an apt you can install that when u type in <command> qt4_add_dbus_adaptor identifies which package u need
<bronlar> its on the forums. that's where i found it. google the cmake error
<yunkwan_> bronlar: just google "cmake error" ?
<bronlar> no, google the entire error
<ArGGu^^> bittin` in your paste it says to run defoma-reconfigure -f. Have run it?
<bronlar> if u find the app name that identifies packages from compile errors lemme know
<bronlar> i forget what it is
<yunkwan_> bronlar: I googled the cmake error but I couldn't find anything about the app you said.
<bronlar> hmm
<bronlar> did it tell u what package you were missing tho in yer search results?
<yunkwan_> bronlar: I only got libkde4-devel but this package is on opensuse
 * hubutm20 is away: Estoy ocupado
<yunkwan_> bronlar: I found kdelibs4-dev in ubuntu repo, but I've already installed kdelibs5-dev which is newer
<yunkwan_> ArGGu^^: what is the use of defoma-reconfigure -f ? I just ran it when I saw ur message. But still I can't succesfully compile...
<ArGGu^^> yunkwan_ it was not for you
<ArGGu^^> it was for bittin but just noticed that bittin quit before I said it
<purerumble> Hi all ubuntu+kde loving people
<purerumble> What's the name of the irc-client installed in kubuntu per default?
<purerumble> It was a good client, and with xchat I kind of miss it.
<bazhang> quassel?
<purerumble> thank you so much, indeed that's it!
<purerumble> But now of course I've revealed that I switched to ubuntu. ;-)
<bazhang> you can still use it no problem
<odhinn> Afternoon, all
<bronlar> heys zus, you atk?
<zus> bronlar,  i am now
<zus> bronlar,  not sure for how long exactly
<bronlar> cool
<bronlar> im settingn up linux mint now
<zus> bronlar, ya atk?
<bronlar> yup, just preparing to compile kgrub
<bronlar> installing the junk i need for it
<zus> bronlar,  im trying to get this sorted my self
<slow-motion> hi
<bronlar> hi
<danielpereira> hi
<Mausschubser> hello, after the change to 10.04 my K-menu has left me
<Mausschubser> can anybody help me to get it back?
<amichair> Mausschubser: right click on the panel -> add widget -> add the k menu back
<amichair> Mausschubser: (the widget is called application launcher, you can recognize the icon)
<Mausschubser> amichair: ok, but what about the bar?
<amichair> Mausschubser: which bar?
<Mausschubser> amichair: the k-bar? or system bar
<Mausschubser> or however you want to call it
<amichair> Mausschubser: you mean your entire panel disappeared?
<amichair> or just the k-menu?
<Mausschubser> yep
<Mausschubser> the whole thing
<Mausschubser> left me
<amichair> Mausschubser: try right-clicking the desktop -> Add Panel
<Mausschubser> amichair: ah, there it is!
<amichair> Mausschubser: does it have everything on it? if you want the whole thing recreated from scratch, you can delete the configuration file
<Mausschubser> it's totally empty
<Mausschubser> I added the k-menu but the rest is missing
<amichair> Mausschubser: maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469243
<Mausschubser> thanks, I will have a look
<Mausschubser> amichair:  do I need a restart? my whole desktop has gone
<Mausschubser> after deleting the config file
<Mausschubser> the result was: <unknown program name>(27863)/: "Application plasma-desktop could not be found using service org.kde.plasma-desktop and path /MainApplication."
<amichair> Mausschubser: that last plasma-dekstop command should bring it back
<amichair> or you can logout and back too
<Mausschubser> ah, ok, I will try that one, brb
<amichair> Mausschubser: the first command quits plasma-desktop (which is the process running the desktop, widgets, etc.). second line deletes the config file. Third line starts the desktop process again, at which point it should create a default config file
<andre_> hi
<skyrocket> hello
<amichair> skyrocket: hi
<wornof> I just upgraded to kubuntu 10.04 from 9.10, and various virtuoso-t and nepomukservices processes are taking up a lot of cpu space. Is this likely to be a one-off indexing run, or will they likely always be like this?
<wornof> If the latter, I may as well disable them now...
<well_laid_lawn> prob the former afaik
<wornof> Okay, cool
<wornof> Thanks
<zeltak> hya..anyone know of an plasmoid to get mac like menues in the taskbar?
<_4rt3> zeltak: not a plasmoid i think but take a look around cairo-dock
<zeltak> mmm nah im looking for it to be on the taskbar (saving space on my laptop) but thx _4rt3 for the tip
<_4rt3> ;)
<well_laid_lawn> zeltak: you could try this - http://www.downv.com/Linux/download-Open-Leopard-10006092.htm
<zeltak> open leoprad whats that?
<well_laid_lawn> from that page " Open Leopard allows you to make your KDE look like MacOSX"
<shadeslayer_> well_laid_lawn: only mac OS X can be made to look like mac OS x
<shadeslayer_> everything else is just a cheap copy
<shadeslayer_> besides i like my desktop to breathe some 'Air' which has loads of 'Oxygen' :P
<well_laid_lawn> zeltak: plenty of plasmoids here - http://kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=70x77x78&PHPSESSID=f2b106b0ec7a0009a81f2a1cb24eff96
#kubuntu 2010-06-06
<slow-motion> n8
<InvaderZim> Which kernel version comes with the default lucid install cd?
<rejohn_> Skype is not getting my USB headset mic input. The only skype option is PulseAudio. Audacity records from my USB headset mic fine.  Suggestions to fix this? Thanks
<juanda95> Hi all!, I got a question, there is any way to disable the autostart of "KDEBluetooth" when you turn on the PC???
<rejohn> Skype is not getting my USB headset mic input. The only skype option is PulseAudio. PulseAudio sees my USB headset mic fine.  Audacity records from my USB headset mic fine.  Suggestions to fix this? Thanks
<odhinn> Evening all
<odhinn> how do I find out what driver I'm using for my UVC Webcam?
<DarthFrog> odhinn: "lsmod" will tell you what kernel modules (i.e. drivers) are loaded.
<odhinn> DarthFrog: you rock, man...tyvm
<DarthFrog> Though I have no idea which ones would be for your webcam.
<odhinn> hmmm
<odhinn> most perplexing
<odhinn> well....that was about as clear as mud
<odhinn> oh, well
<odhinn> thanks anyway, DarthFrog
<rejohn> test
<gr8m8> rejohn: fail
<RadSurfer> WHAT is the apt-get install command to fetch FLASH 10 for firefox?
<gr8m8> RadSurfer: do it through firefox - select tools from the menu then addons then the plugin tab
<chuckf> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<RadSurfer> /usr/lib/firefox/plugins :-) drag/drop works well
<xcfdj> I cant connect Kubuntu to the internet
<xcfdj> can I have some help ?
<gusl> hi, I'm trying to get a US International keyboard (with dead keys) that has c-cedilla by doing '+c. This is an issue that has existed for a very long time, but I've never been able to fix it.
<gusl> testing
<anthony> hi.  any sound debugging experts?  after not getting audio from my headphone jack, i would like to use a lexicon usb sound inteface.    it works with test sounds but not from music programs. any ideas?
<Se7enx> Terminal then "alsamixer"
<Se7enx> turn the "headphones" scroll way up
<Se7enx> or turn them all up
<anthony> Se7enx: thanks for the reply.  I've got alsamixer setttings all the way up/ on.     In "system settings" i click on the usb interface, and the test sound works. it's first in the priority list, but exaile or rhythmbox don't make sound from the usb device
<Se7enx> did you get what I just said anthony ?
<anthony> Se7enx: yeah, i believe so.....alsamixer is set.  I forgot to say. using kde......
<anthony> i think maybe i need to change the usb audio device priority to: "0"    any idea how to do that?
<Se7enx> ah okay
<Se7enx> seems so quiet in here
<anthony> Se7enx:  hey. thanks again. the alsamixer in the terminal doesn't have  headphones scroll! any idea why?
<Se7enx> nah not really
<Se7enx> cuz your sound card / ship doesnt support it probably
<Se7enx> not sure though
<xguru> is the only way to test 10.10 to install from a cd image?
<DarthFrog> 10.10?  It's only just out in alpha.
<xguru> yup nothing like testing an upgrade to a new platform, and filing bugs..
<DarthFrog> I'm sure they'd appreciate you testing the installer. :-)
<xguru> along with other things as well i'm sure
<anthony> Se7enx: yeah, but now i want to use a usb external interface to bypass this problem. I make "test sounds" and it works, but the audio player programs aren't using it.
<gusl> (sorry if anyone responded when I was away)  hello, I'm trying to make c-cedilla using dead keys '+c (while *not* producing t-cedilla when I do '+t), but I haven't been able to find such a setting. Will I need to figure out how to edit compose tables?
<Se7enx> anthony , I do get what your problem is , i just dont know what may cause that
<Se7enx> that's a bit of an unusual issue to me to be honest
<anthony> Se7enx: thanks anyway
<Se7enx> no problem bro
<Se7enx> <xguru> is the only way to test 10.10 to install from a cd image?
<Se7enx> a LiveUsb maybe
<Se7enx> Can I get some help
<xguru> Se7enx: for kubuntu all i have found is a cd image.  If your using ubuntu you can "alt+f2" and then type "update-manager -d"
<Se7enx> oh I see
<Se7enx> so you want something like a system update
<Se7enx> without having to install all over
<bazhang> Se7enx, for Meerkat?
<TragicSnowfall> Any guess if 10.04LTS will be as bad as 6.06LTS?
<bazhang> Se7enx, meerkat support and chat in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> TragicSnowfall, its already out
<TragicSnowfall> I noticed
<bazhang> TragicSnowfall, support question? or just wish to chat?
<Se7enx> bazhang i wasnt the one who proposed the issues
<TragicSnowfall> Just curious for some opinions
<xguru> Se7enx: i haven't found away to do it thorugh the system update
<bazhang> TragicSnowfall, some issue? something not working? please give the error messages, and if over one line then pastebin
<TragicSnowfall> It was really a joke more than anything
<bazhang> aha
<Se7enx> well I'm not on ubuntu (or kubuntu for that matter ) so i really cant help xguru
<bazhang> jokes and other chat in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<Se7enx> for a sec , i thought this room was dead
<TragicSnowfall> It was dead a little while ago :|
<Se7enx> so how can I get my kubuntu connected to the interwebs
<bazhang> Se7enx, open a terminal and type ifconfig
<TragicSnowfall> How are you trying to connect?
<bazhang> Se7enx, or Konsole
<Se7enx> the thing is , on gnome i conect through the blutooth manager (to my phone) , but on kubuntu it gives me "this device doesnt support input"
<Se7enx> or something
<Se7enx> how do I fix that
<Se7enx> okay so it's dead again
<jun> cairo dock works fine in my ubuntu GNOME, but when i switch to KDE it loads itself twice, any help?
<TheAncientGoat> Ethernet stopped working o.o Wireless still works though, the world has gone topsy turvy
<SandGorgon> is it possible to change systemwide font color - I mean to more of a dark grey rather than black
<amichair> SandGorgon: System Settings -> Appearance -> Colors
<SandGorgon> amichair, thanks
<sravanje>  please, reply for this query : i am a new user to ubuntu, how can i execute java servlets, jsp's using tomcat apache in ubuntu, ?
<amichair> sravanje: install the tomcat6 package
<amichair> sravanje: install Sun's java too if you need it
<amichair> !java | sravanje
<ubottu> sravanje: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<sravanje> ubottu: i was installed  java and tomcat6 already but how to use that i donot know
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<amichair> sravanje: the config files are under /etc/tomcat6 and log files under /var/log/tomcat6 - the rest is similar to what you'll find on other platforms and tutorials
<sravanje> amichair: if i was installed them in my system how to configure my server in ubuntu, in windows we will go to tomcat manager , here what?
<olskolirc> ok guys I have an inch of desktop border on the left side and I can't get my programs to maximize the way I want - panel is the same size but the actual desktop changed - how do i stretch my desktop to cover that extra inch on the left
<sravanje> amichair: it is asking username, password but when installing i did not given any username and password
<amichair> sravanje: hmm.... I don't know tomcat manager, I always just edited server.xml etc. just like on windows
<sravanje> amichair: what can i   edit in  server.xml
<amichair> sravanje: maybe this will help: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/tomcat.html
<sravanje> thanks amichair i will try for that
<olskolirc> never mind i got it - i had a transparent panel on the left
<olskolirc> thanks
<Machtin> hi there.. i have a logitech g35 headset, which perfectly works in Stereo mode, but has no 5.1 mode. any hint on how to activate that?
<well_laid_lawn> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Machtin> nah
<Machtin> that headset comes with a sound-thing in it
<Machtin> plus i'm using a xonar as my primary sound card
<well_laid_lawn> I guess you'll have to find out if there is a linux driver for it then
<well_laid_lawn> Machtin: ^^
<Machtin> okay, will check that :) thanks then
<well_laid_lawn> np
<well_laid_lawn> Machtin: I use   www.google.com/linux   for that sort of thing
<Machtin> well_laid_lawn: nice to know :o never seen that
<well_laid_lawn> I find it handy :]
<well_laid_lawn> saves going through all the windows posts...
<Machtin> yah, i'll always add "linux" or "ubuntu" to my queries.
<Machtin> however, it doesn't seem to exist. that driver i mean.
<well_laid_lawn> I thought it might be hard to find
<Machtin> not soo bad. mostly i watch movie-things via 5.1 speakers
<well_laid_lawn> there's only left and right earpieces on the headphones - so how would 5.1 work with 'em?
<well_laid_lawn> "]
<well_laid_lawn> :
<Machtin> well, i had a Medusa before, which really had more speakers in each side..
<well_laid_lawn> k
<Machtin> afaik the g35 only has two speakers, and with some frequency-modulation-things (or so.. i reall don't know how it works exactly) it appears to be 5.1
<Machtin> works quite well i have to say
<Anubis> i have a problem with my vlc on linux. when i try to switch in full screen the vlc is closing. can anyone tell how to fix this problem? same problem with mplayer
<well_laid_lawn> Anubis: do you have a file   .xsession-errors?
<emil> hi
<well_laid_lawn> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<Guest45716> is anyone using Amarok2 and karamba's Amarok cover applet?
<Anubis> well_laid_lawn:yes, i have
<well_laid_lawn> Anubis: is there anything mentioned in there about your issue?
<Guest45716> Anubis: and it displays covers? a have problem with that applet, I have changed patch to cover.sh
<Guest45716> Anubis: but it still won't display covers
<Anubis> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Anubis> well_laid_down:http://paste.ubuntu.com/445511/
<well_laid_lawn> Anubis: lines from 16 on in that paste are the error - try another -vo option in mplayer
<Anubis> ok. i'll try.
<well_laid_lawn> Anubis: do alt+f2 and type mplayer - when it starts open the config and find a diff driver in the vid section
<Anubis> do you think thats something related to graphics card driver?
<well_laid_lawn> Anubis: sounds like it
<well_laid_lawn> "not enough resources" seems to mean the card driver can't do fullscreen
<Anubis> i guess you are right. i tried: mplayer -fs <filename> and this is the error: X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)1.0% 12 0
<Anubis> i will try to reinstalll my graphic card driver.
<Anubis> i'll be back
<goodnightvienna> morning
<well_laid_lawn> bit of a contradiction there - "<goodnightvienna> morning"
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<goodnightvienna> lol
<goodnightvienna> yeah
<goodnightvienna> i get that all the time
<goodnightvienna> anyone had experience with Kdenlive?
<vinny74> saaalve!!!
<ideapad> hello K
<ideapad> Who can help me? My k-desktop can't work? I don't know why?
<well_laid_lawn> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ideapad> Today I in the gnome use "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" to install kunbuntu,but when I use the kubuntu-desktop to log the desktop, I can't log in.
<Machtin> hm.. how come when i mark something and then click the middle mouse-button, something older is pasted? only when i select the entry in the klipper-list it works.
<Machtin> not always, by the way
<Zhenya> hi guys, I am having a lot of fatal kernel panics, can anyone lend a hand? I am total newb
<shadeslayer> Zhenya: #ubuntu-kernel if the channel stays quiet :P
<shadeslayer> Zhenya: you might also want to try out newer mainline kernels from the kernel team
<shadeslayer> just to confirm the issue has been resolved upstream...
<Zhenya> shadeslayer: i never got these on 9.10 and i was wondering if there is somekind of log file written where i can try and figure out what's causing it. I also dont know how to get the upstream kernel :omg:
<shadeslayer> Zhenya: dmesg is the kernel buffer log,so thats helpful
<Zhenya> is dmesg file under /etc?
<shadeslayer> Zhenya: oh no no,just type : dmesg : in a terminal
<Zhenya> ah ok!
<shadeslayer> Zhenya: mainline kernels can be found at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<shadeslayer> Zhenya: use with caution :D
<Zhenya> di'll check it ok
<Zhenya> somehwere in here is the panic...
<Zhenya> http://pastebin.org/312742
<shadeslayer> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<shadeslayer> !kernel
<Zhenya> i rebooted and went straight into here to check with you guys
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<shadeslayer> Zhenya: im not a expert,but i dont see anything wrong :)
<Zhenya> shadeslayer: ok thanks!
<Zhenya> next time it happens
<shadeslayer> Zhenya: the guys at #ubuntu-kernel can help out better :D
<Zhenya> i will reboot and immediately get a dmes
<Zhenya> shadeslayer: ! thanks
<Zhenya> shadeslayer_: seems to be pretty dead over there....:(
<shadeslayer_> Zhenya: patience my friend... just wait a while...
<shadeslayer_> Zhenya: till then download the new kernel and try that out :)
<Zhenya> shadeslayer_: thanks! I dont know if you remember but you were here when y'all helped me with my dual monitors!
<shadeslayer_> then when they come around you can tell them you have the issue is in upstream as well
<shadeslayer_> Zhenya: i remember :)
<Zhenya> shadeslayer_: i think i will keep risking the panics and see what the experts say @ kbuntu-kernel
<shadeslayer_> Zhenya: oh btw
<Zhenya> that way the setup is completely "stock"
<shadeslayer_> Zhenya: which kernel is this?
<Zhenya> i tihnk .30
<Zhenya> but i would have to reboot to check
<shadeslayer_> Zhenya: no need
<shadeslayer_> Zhenya: just do : uname -a : in a konsole
<Zhenya> 2.6.32-22-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP
<Zhenya> guess i was wrong :P
<Zhenya> (thanks for all the help. You don't know how much I appreciate it :D)
<shadeslayer_> Zhenya: seems that you have the latest ( supported ) kernel ....
<Zhenya> shadeslayer_: i try to keep everything uptodate with the kpackage updater
<Zhenya> this started immediatly when I installed 10.04
<shadeslayer_> Zhenya: thats always good :D
<Zhenya> and is very sporatic
<Zhenya> sometimes i'll get 3 in an hour
<Zhenya> and sometimes it wont happen for a week
<shadeslayer_> hmm.. i would suggest using the nomodset option in the boot parameter
<shadeslayer_> maybe that will help..
<Zhenya> is has been a lot more frequent once we did the dual monitor trick
<Zhenya> whats the nomodset
<shadeslayer_> basically loads older versions of drivers...
<shadeslayer_> Zhenya: im barely around on the IRC.... exams :(
<Zhenya> shadeslayer_: ! go study :D
<Zhenya> i know how it is though, when its exam time you'd rather be doing ANYTHING else
<shadeslayer_> hehe
<shadeslayer_> Zhenya: bye.. exams will be over on the 11th,ill be able to help better after that :D
<Zhenya> good luck! thanks for all your help :D
<elisionista> Good afternoon
<elisionista> I need help with the configuration of a mobile broadband pen
<elisionista> can anyone help me please?
<elisionista> No one?!!
<well_laid_lawn> it's not something I've ever used elisionista ...
<well_laid_lawn> you could ask in #ubuntu
<elisionista> with so many people here someone should know well_laid_lawn
<elisionista> the network manager of ubuntu is diferent
<well_laid_lawn> it is sunday
<elisionista> simpler by the way
<elisionista> thanks ani way
<well_laid_lawn> is someone in #ubuntu-pt familiar with the stick you're using?
<elisionista> yes
<elisionista> alot
<elisionista> its a network card used by an big mobile ISP
<elisionista> here in portugal
<elisionista> be right back
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<jorge> good  morning
<jorge> i need some one help
<jorge> how I can turn up the volume to kubuntu
<jorge> is very slow
<BluesKaj> jorge, in the terminal type ' alsamixer ', make sure the Master, PCM, Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key', and turn all the ctls up to 75% or more
<jorge> where is that
<jorge> what problem with me
<jorge> yes are 100% but continuo slow
<BluesKaj> kmenu/konsole
<jorge> i dont what happen
<jorge> there ir other opcion
<jorge> BluesKaj i am whach a video i donde listen anything
<BluesKaj> did you follow my instructions . jorge ?
<jorge> yes
<jorge> BluesKaj yes
<BluesKaj> jorge,  run this command in the konsole , speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav
<jorge> BluesKaj let me make
<jorge> BluesKaj i did
<BluesKaj> and?
<jorge> 0- Front left
<jorge> 0- Frint right
<jorge> 1
<jorge> 1- Front right
<jorge> BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> jorge,  cat /proc/asound/cards post the output
<BluesKaj> jorge,  cat /proc/asound/cards, then post the output
<jorge> BluesKaj where i put that?
<BluesKaj> in the konsole
<jorge> BluesKaj in the konsole
<BluesKaj> jorge,  and what did it show ?
<jorge> BluesKaj said no so such file
<BluesKaj> ok jorge try ,lspci | grep audio
<jorge> BluesKaj i put, cat /proc/asound/cards
<jorge> and then said, HDA-Intel - HDA VIA VT82xx
<BluesKaj> still nothing ?
<BluesKaj> aha
<Gerwin> Everytime I press the next or previous button on Rhythmbox on 10.04, I get a sound. This doesn't happen when using Gnome, only when using KDE. I can't find a way in Rhythmbox preferences to disable it, so does anyone know a way to do that
<Gerwin> +?
<BluesKaj> !intelhda | jorge
<ubottu> jorge: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<BluesKaj> Gerwin,  in kde try rhe system settings notifications/player settings . check no audio
<Gerwin> BluesKaj: That didn't help
<BluesKaj> sorry , not familiar with Rhythmbox , Gerwin
<BluesKaj> amarok is the kde default audio player
<BluesKaj> but I use vlc , just my preference
<Gerwin> BluesKaj: I know Amarok is the default, but I like Rhythmbox more ^^
<BluesKaj> some times we haveto live with little annoyances
<prophet> hello
<prophet> how do i tell amarok to play a playlist endless?
<prophet> it allways stops after the last entry
<James147> prophet: tell it to repete the playlist
<prophet> i'd like it to start from the beginning
<prophet> where?
<the_madman> prophet: In the bottom-right of the playlist pane, there's an icon with an arrow. Click.
<prophet> thank you!
<prophet> another question can i somehow import my IRC setting from XChat zu Quassel IRC?
<the_madman> prophet: I don't think that's possible.
<prophet> oh... that take time then...
<prophet> thanks anyway
<edgy> Hi, How can I use this strigi to search for my files?
<shadeslayer> edgy: just enable the plugin in krunner ( alt+F2 ) and search for any files
<James147> edgy: or use the search bar in dolphin
<shadeslayer> you can use the search bar in dolphin as well... you just need to enable the strigi plugin
<shadeslayer> in systemsettings of course :P
<James147> edgy: Note: I found that enabling the krunner plugin caused my krunner to freeze randomly :(
<shadeslayer> James147: thats because it will take some time to go through the DB ( if its huge )
<James147> shadeslayer: yeah... but I find that unaccetable when I am trying to launch a applicaion. What it ment to do is thread the search do it dosnt lockout the other results
<edgy> James147: how can I enable the strigi plugin please, I see there is an icon in the panel saying nepomuk strigi file indexing, is that all?
<shadeslayer> James147: yes,ive seen that,instead of opening a browser,krunner sometimes opens browser.txt :P
<shadeslayer> edgy: yes
<James147> edgy: you should just beable to use the searchbar in dolphin... if you want krunner to also be able to do it then open krunner Alt+F2 then click the spanner icon
<edgy> I opened dolphin -> Ctrl+F -> Contents, put some text on "Containing text" box and hit enter but nothing comes out
<James147> edgy: not crtl+f, there should be a text field where you can type on dolphins interface (should say "search..." in it)
<James147> edgy: Its on the toolbar
<edgy> James147: that's wired, I can see the menu's like File, ... and below it a toolbar with "Back", "Forward", ... then the location bar but can't see this search bar
<edgy> James147: can you please show me it on a screeshot or something?
<James147> edgy: try: Right click tool bar > [unlock the toolbar >] tool bar shown > check search
<edgy> James147: fantastic, now at least I see it
<edgy> James147: it's not search hidden files by default?
<James147> edgy: dosnt look like it
<James147> edgy: looks like hidden files arnt indexed by strigi by default
<James147> edgy: you can select the hidden folders you want indexed in strigis config page
<James147> edgy: it also has an exclude pattern that includes .*
<edgy> James147: I tried this in "File Indexing" Tab and clicked /home and clicked edgy but it didn't select the hidden folders, I need to go and select them one by one?
<James147> edgy: it has an exclude filter that contains teh pattern .*  remove that if you want hidden files indexed
<James147> edgy: as for folders It looks like you need to manually select them :(
<James147> edgy: But I would advise only indexing the hidden folders you actually want to search
<edgy> James147: yes, that was the problem, I used to use recoll some time ago, and it magically works and don't need to figure out all these details ;)
<James147> edgy: most likly before it wasnt so smart... and since most people wont want to search through hidden files (they are hidden for a reason :) ) they changed it to not do that by default
<edgy> James147: If I want to search my emails, I need to enable that hidden files, no?
<James147> edgy: this feature is still quite new and evolving rapidly I would be surprised to not see lots of changes in to it does things :)
<edgy> James147: If I want to search my emails, I need to enable that hidden files, no?
<James147> edgy: Hmm, not sure ti was designed for email search, I think that part is handeled by akonadi from kmail (although kmail dosnt have that support yet but will in hte next version)
<edgy> James147: may be I need to install recoll then ;)
<James147> edgy: strigi should still be able to index the emails, it just wont by default you will need to select your emails folder manually
<edgy> James147: ok let me try it now, I finished selecting .kde, how can I ask it to reindex?
<James147> edgy: though that was automatic :)
<edgy> James147: so I should just wait? for how long? how can I tell ;)
<James147> edgy: I am not sure... I havent experimented that much with strigi but i dident think it would wait that long to do it
<James147> edgy: check to see if its indexing now... (if not check to see if ts finished)
<James147> edgy: one thing you might want to note is that strigi's database is located inside .kde.... note sure how well it handles indexing its own db :)
<edgy> ps shows /usr/bin/nepomukservicestub nepomukstrigiservice, does this means its running?
<edgy> James147: funny. let us check that ...
<James147> edgy: probally, but might not be indexing... there shouild be an icon in your systray that will tell you
<edgy> James147: yes that icon says Strigi is currently indexing files, should I believe it? ;)
<James147> edgy: i dont see why you wouldnet
<edgy> James147: let's say I wan to stop searching and start it again later, how can I do it?
<tom_> I've got a problem with hplip: ImportError: No module named hpmudext
<tom_>      any thoughts?
<James147> edgy: I think there use to be a button in the window that appeared when you click the icon... but it seems to not be there here :S other then that the only way I can see is to disable the indexer
<James147> edgy: Note that it is ment to auto suspend when other processes begin to use lots of resources
<James147> edgy: To suspend indexing you can right click the systray icon and select "suspend file indexing" on kde 4.4.x :)
<edgy> James147: right-clicking the icon doesn't show any option but anyway it sees it finish indexing now and I put text like strigi and got no result at all
<James147> edgy: what version of kde do you have? (4.4.4 here)
<edgy> James147: can I refuse to answer this question? ;)
<edgy> James147: it's 4.5 beta1 and hope you won't tell me it's a bug
<James147> edgy: ... if you want to but it means I cant give you advice basied on the version you have :S things change between releases
<edgy> James147: this is maverick
<edgy> James147: and I am sure I am doing something wrong ;)
<James147> edgy: not at all,
<James147> edgy: first thing: search for a known file not inside a hidden folder
<James147> edgy: if that works do that same for one inside a hidden folder
<edgy> James147: wait, would strigi search for files or text inside files?
<James147> edgy: I think both,
<edgy> James147: ok I searched for "Autostart" which is inside kde and got nothing
<edgy> James147: can you please try this yourself and confirm it's working for you
<James147> edgy: got lots of unrelated file ehre :S
<edgy> James147: please take a look at http://imagebin.org/100140
<edgy> James147: are we on the same page?
<snarkfish> morning, anyone know why partitionmanager doesnt see /dev/mmcblk0p1
<James147> edgy: try removing the *. filter
<wl> hello everyone
<James147> edgy: I am just getting lots of unrelated .html files :)
<edgy> James147: I now search for "Desktop" and nothing appears
<yellowBaron> hi, in which directory fonts are stored?
<wl> help me
<James147> !help | wl
<ubottu> wl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edgy> yellowBaron: fonts
<edgy> yellowBaron: .fonts
<edgy> yellowBaron: depending on whether you install it for this user only or the system it could go to /user something
<yellowBaron> there's not. do i have to create it by my own?
<edgy> yellowBaron: and btw listen to James147 note
<wl> my wlan does not run!
<snarkfish> system wide fonts are stored in /usr/share/fonts
<edgy> yellowBaron: no, just launch font installer and add the font and it would take care of the rest
<yellowBaron> which is the name of font installer?
<wl> tip:could not find 'gksudo' executable
<snarkfish> agreed font installer makes it easy
<James147> wl: You are more lilkly to get an answer if you explain your problem in more details such as; what card are you using? what encryption are you using? and anything else that might help
<snarkfish> system-settings>font installer
<wl> i install kde-9.10-notebook
<wl> wifi radar do not run
<snarkfish> if i may ask why arent you using knetworkmanager?
<yellowBaron> edgy:  where i can find the font installer?
<James147> yellowBaron: Its in system settings > Font Installer
<yellowBaron> James147: here we go! thanks
<snarkfish> didnt i just say that?
<snarkfish> so in partitioning a microsd card using the builtin sd card reader partitionmanager doesnt see the device cause it ends up on /dev/mmcblk0p1 instead of /dev/sdc..
<elisionista> need some help with the configuration of wireless mobile modem, Model: MF632 used by TMN in portugal. Can anyone help me with that?
<elisionista> no one?
<wl> 这儿有会汉语到吗？我有个问题：我在本本上面安装了  KDE-NOTEBOOK系统    启动WIFI  提示  不能启动 “gksudo”   怎么解决  谢谢
<tkbros_> is there any english 2 bengali offline dictionary is available for ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !in | tkbros
<ubottu> tkbros: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<BluesKaj> !cn | wl
<ubottu> wl: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<crimsaq> I'm having an issue with my fresh install of kubuntu 10.04 not using/showing both my AMD athlon le-1600 cores... any ideas?
<BluesKaj> crimsaq,  in system monitor ?
<crimsaq> yeah, it's not showing anywhere. including /proc/cpuinfo
<BluesKaj> crimsaq,  cat /proc/cpuinfo /
<BluesKaj> ?
<crimsaq> shows 1 cpu
<shadeslayer> crimsaq: what about lscpu
<crimsaq> Core(s) per socket:    1
<shadeslayer> ( idk what the issue is btw :P )
<shadeslayer> just saw BluesKaj's cpuinfo and thought that might help
<crimsaq> kubuntu 10.04 not using both cores
<crimsaq> or even showing them
<crimsaq> thats the issue :P
<shadeslayer> crimsaq: which processor?
<crimsaq> amd athlon le-1600
<crimsaq> \single core proc, nm lol
<shadeslayer> :D
<crimsaq> just stumbled across it
<crimsaq> assumed being a 64bit that it was dual
<shadeslayer> same thing here with google :P
<crimsaq> thanks :P
<shadeslayer> crimsaq: np
<crimsaq> the only other odd thing is that /proc/cpuinfo shows the clock speed as 1000 mhz
<crimsaq> yet it's a 2.2ghz
<shadeslayer> crimsaq: cpu frequency scaling :P
<shadeslayer> mine is idling at 800 Mhz... and its a T8100,supposed to be clocking 2.1 Ghz
<crimsaq> k
<crimsaq> o/
<edgy> James147: I am still struggling with strigi so I installed recoll and it works great. Now I see there is strigiclient and I installed it also and now trying to index form it, do you have any idea how is it related to the  strigin on the panel?!
<HmpfCBR_> hi, is anyone autostarting akonadi with kde? If I do that virtuoso crashes, .xsession-errors is flooded with nepomuk errors and desktopsearch fails.
<James147> edgy: sorry dont know
<buckfast> Something that's been bugging me for a while is that for some time System Updates is showing me 1 blocked update: libboost-dev
<buckfast> What's the deal here?
<James147> buckfast: the package probley requires something that kpackagekit isnt comftable with doing like removing a package. If you run "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade" that will install everything
<James147> buckfast: but check what aptitude is going to do before telling it to continue :)
<SkEmO> how can i cd into a folder thats on my desktop?
<SkEmO> cd /home/desktop/folder ?
<edgy> SkEmO: cd /home/Desktop/folder
<llutz> cd ~/Desktop/folder
<SkEmO> hmm keeps saying it doesent exist :(
<edgy> James147: np, so we reached the point where you too get unrelavent result, right?
<SkEmO> oh ~/ worked
<SkEmO> thanks! :D
<edgy> SkEmO: sorry I mean /home/<yourname>/Desktop/folder
<llutz> SkEmO: cd /home/<username>/Desktop/folder      would have workde
<James147> edgy: I get alot of results that probally contains the searchterm inside them but still cannot search hidden folders
<edgy> SkEmO: sure llutz is correct
<edgy> James147: thanks for your great patience
<James147> SkEmO: ~ is a short cut for /home/<username>   its very handy since most the time thats where you want to be :)
<SkEmO> heh yeah
<James147> edgy: No problem
<llutz> ~ is a shortcut for home-dir of a user, whereever it is. (not only in /home/...)
<SkEmO> to run a command as root, do i type sudo before the command? or is there another way?
<James147> Although its most likly to be in /home if not then you probally already know how to use it :)
<James147> SkEmO: the recomended way is "sudo <command>"
<James147> SkEmO: or for gui applications its "kdesudo <application>"
<James147> SkEmO: it is not recomended to run gui applications as root unles you have to and to not use sudo for them (it can cause complications with 'some'programs)
<edgy> James147: what kdesudo would be different than sudo
<BluesKaj-Laptop> kdesudo is for graphical apps , or so I've been advised
<James147> edgy: it gives you a prompt to enter your password and does something with the way the program is run... In short it stop programs from accdently creating a root owned file in your home directory
<SkEmO> uhm
<SkEmO> well im trying to install a bot (supybot) and i needed root access to do so
<edgy> James147: aha! thanks
<James147> edgy: not sure on the full details but I have been locked out of my desktop due to .ICEauthority being own by root because an application was run with sudo rather then kdeusdo
<James147> edgy: (or at least I think that was the reason)
<BluesKaj-Laptop> James147, this might help , http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/iceauthority-error-in-ubuntu-8-10-a-681312/
<James147> BluesKaj-Laptop: I know how to fix it now :) and havent had that problem since I started useing kdesudo for gui
<slow-motion> hi
<g-me> hey folks. I am using Grsync as a gui to rsync. I have connected to a windows share, How could I see this in Grsync to backup data on the windows machine? I can seem to find it?
<jorge> please some one can help me with teh audio my pc i have a kubuntu system
<Bucky> hi. in KOPETE I can't find the setting to show the avatars in my contact list; or, better: settings -> configure -> contact lists -> show contact's image if available IS checked, but images still not showed!!!!
<jorge> please some one can help me with teh audio my pc i have a kubuntu system
<RadSurfer2> how do I clear  apt-get of all failed install attempts --> Basically RESET apt-get back to a DEFAULT state (hopefully keeping previous SUCCESSFUL installs)?
<tom___> Hi, just install 10.04, and audio isnt working. Any ideas? Is this a faq?
<James147> !sound | tom___
<ubottu> tom___: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nitridr> has anyone used kmouth? i am having trouble with it.
<amichair> is there some way to install 32-bit java alongside 64-bit java from the repos?
<punkmexic> hello
<punkmexic> who can help me doing this quien puede ayudarme a inicializar una maquina virtual desde gdm *gnome display manager *al iniciar ubuntu, nada mas que esto lo quiero hacer en lucid lynx http://www.quicktweaks.com/2008/10/14/run-your-virtual-os-directly-from-gdm-in-ubuntu/ in lucid??
<amichair> !es | punkmexic
<ubottu> punkmexic: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<punkmexic> who can help me starting a virtual machine from gdm?
<daedaluz_> anyone else having a problem of krunner stopping to work suddenly?
<James147> daedaluz_: randomly freezing?
<daedaluz_> James147: randomly dying, I'd say
<James147> daedaluz_: crashing then?
<daedaluz_> James147: possibly, withoutany notice. however, trying to start it from terminal again doesn't work either
<daedaluz_> only solution is logging out or rebooting
<James147> daedaluz_: not seen that :S you could try disabling some o fits plugins and see if that helps (but if it does crash again should should be able to kill it and start it again from terminalwithout loggingout
<daedaluz_> James147: will look into plugins, didn't think of it
<RadSurfer> HOW do I permanently discontinue Services (background tasks, etc) I know I will never need? There must be a way to prevent them from loading at boot time...
<RadSurfer> how do you permanently disable CUPS and BLUETOOTH from being loaded? I don't have these devices on this system! why waste resources on them
<froguy> hi!
<RadSurfer> This had some interesting advice: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3108300.0
<slow-motion> n8
<Guest31762> Czesc!! mam problem z flash playerem, nie moge go zainstalowac bo komunikat "install-05,,rdf" jest uszkodzony
<Guest31762> moj adres mail:amazing2007@o2.pl
<Rorschachdigital> hey everyone
<Rorschachdigital> not talkative tonight i see
<Rorschachdigital> does anyone know of another wep cracking program to use on K because i cannot get aircrack to work
<James147> Rorschachdigital: Don't know of another, but if you can't get that to work then you might have other problems
<Rorschachdigital> indeed
<Rorschachdigital> infac im noticing little problems all over the place lately
<James147> Rorschachdigital: such as?
<Rorschachdigital> there was a hiccup in switching from gnome to kde
<Rorschachdigital> wouldnt let me install any depends
<James147> Rorschachdigital: could you be more specific?
<Whammo> can anybody tell me the name of the kde app that manages your sound output? in system settings it is simply labeled multimedia
<James147> Whammo: Phonon
<Whammo> James147: thanks!
<Whammo> phonon works so beautifully with jack I want to see if I can get it to work with other desktop environments
<Rorschachdigital> well i started with switchdesk kde then tried app-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Rorschachdigital> and switchdesk did nothing and apt get told me that it had borken dependencies
<Rorschachdigital> seems like i have source errors though
<James147> Rorschachdigital: try running "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"  (aptitude is very similar to apt-get you can use that if you prefure)
<Rorschachdigital> well i fixed it by installing kubuntu
<Rorschachdigital> its just different i havn't played with kde  much
<Rorschachdigital> theres alot to learn i suppose
<James147> Rorschachdigital: there are a fair few differences :) you should also find Alt+F2 very useful :)
<Whammo> Rorschachdigital: ctrl-esc gives you system monitor
<Rorschachdigital> haha well look at that
<Rorschachdigital> a launcher
<Rorschachdigital> thank you guys :-)
<Rorschachdigital> anything else i should know before trudging around in kde?
<Whammo> using alt-F2 to launch xkill is good for misbehaving apps also. Knowing this, I think kubuntu is easier already
<Rorschachdigital> lmao right on
<James147> Whammo: doesnt Alt+ctrl+ecs also launce xkill?
<Whammo> cool I didn't know
#kubuntu 2011-05-30
<uberdub> Linux uberdub-HP-Mini-311-1000 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<guest09876> k
<guest09876> we ruled out that one
<guest09876> im looking at the known bugs
<guest09876> see if anything matches
<guest09876> uberdub, from reading recent forums i see people still using distro releases from four years agoors
<uberdub> yeah
<uberdub> everything pertaining to my card is pretty old in the forums, hence why Im here
<uberdub> none of them are specific to my errors either
<guest09876> linux doesnt even know what my card is lol
<uberdub> what does lspci say?
<guest09876> lshw says its one thing ORRR another lol
<uberdub> have you looked at lspci?
<uberdub> should say whats connected
<guest09876> says the same thing
<guest09876> nope
<uberdub> says what?
<guest09876> its not connected
<uberdub> doesnt see it at all?
<guest09876> it does but it doesnt know what it is
<guest09876> and dell doesnt have what card it is on the specs pade
<guest09876> page*
<uberdub> hmm
<uberdub> yeah you need to know that in order to use it
<guest09876> i know
<uberdub> man, Im about to just put winblows on my laptop
<guest09876> im going to but a 12 dollars linksys card probably
<guest09876> i always had real good luck with linksys
<uberdub> linksys is just a brand though
<uberdub> they dont make chips afaik
<guest09876> all what i know when it says linksys it works lol
<uberdub> I guess asking for a linux OS that just works is asking too much
<uberdub> Im tired of my hardware being limited
<guest09876> you can always use windows lol
<uberdub> due to crap drivers, or the nonexistence of drivers
<uberdub> I hate windows
<uberdub> but I might
<guest09876> lol
<guest09876> good luck
<guest09876> every computer i had windows on always got some type of virus on it
<guest09876> never with linux
<uberdub> I dont have issues with viruses
<guest09876> well malware etc
<uberdub> it can be high maintenance in that regard, but at least things actually work
<uberdub> you wont get malware, and viruses with proper administration
<guest09876> im pretty sure thast incorrect
<guest09876> thats*
<uberdub> its a lot easier to scan, and delete those things than write your own config scripts from scratch just to use the basic functions of your hardware
<guest09876> but im going to agree to disagree cause im not looking for a deabte lol
<guest09876> debate*
<uberdub> sure new instances of malware, and viruses cant be detected, but thats rare
<uberdub> dont download porn
<BajK> lol
<uberdub> you have to let software on your computer
<uberdub> it doesnt magically install itself
<moshy> iv found that the synaptic package installer is very handy
<moshy> who is the smart ubuntu user here?
<guest09876> moshy, not me
<moshy> any way i have 2 hard drives that i need to repair the fat on and i have no clue where to start since im new to ubuntu
<moshy> the recovery software include with the drives dose not work as it needs an active windows interface to recover and thy are my windows drives
<moshy> any sugestions?
<BajK_> man, why is the mouse always so slow :D *changing mouse acceleratioon to 15x and pointer threshold to 2px/ :D
<amichair> does anyone know how to use sfdisk?
<l1950ff> un saludo
<EldonG> Hey...I have a strange problem on my Kubuntu laptop...Diablo 2 won't play or install...it can't find the CD, even when it's in the drive or an ISO is mounted.
<EldonG> anybody?
<EldonG> hihi?
<guest09876> EldonG , Hello and i have no idea
<guest09876> are you using wine?
<EldonG> Yeah, using wine...I don't get it.
<EldonG> Heck...I installed Oblivion. the other day...but it crashes.
<EldonG> any gamers in here?
<uberdub> cant help with wine
<uberdub> sorry
<uberdub> I dont use it
<uberdub> if its not native, Im not interested
<uberdub> got a ps3 for all the latest gaming
<sayeghr> Hey guys
<sayeghr> Ive got a weird problem. I cant seem to copy files to the USB. it seems to just copy like a symlink or some shit.
<sayeghr> Anyone around?
<mr-rich> sayeghr: patience ...
<sayeghr> Just wanting to make sure people are around, sorry.
<BlackF1r3> is anyone here?
<BlackF1r3> i got a q
<BlackF1r3> what is the diff between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<sayeghr> kubuntu uses KDE for its desktop environment whereas ubuntu uses gnome3/unity.
<sayeghr> Thats about it.
<BlackF1r3> ah ok and which is nicer looking?
<sayeghr> I liked gnome 2
<sayeghr> but with the new version, gnome 3 and unity
<sayeghr> I think its a piece of shit
<FloodBotK1> sayeghr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sayeghr> So... I use kubuntu (for kde, which in my opinon looks better and runs better)
<BlackF1r3> oh ok thank you man and have u tried other linux distros?
<sayeghr> Archlinux
<sayeghr> I like it a lot. Its a bit difficult to get going out of hte gate, but if you are somewhat experienced, I highly recommend it.
<sayeghr> Otherwise, kubuntu or ubuntu is a good start.
<BlackF1r3> interesting whats that like ? i have used ubuntu and puppy linux
<sayeghr> archlinux all the packages get compiled on the fly
<BlackF1r3> switching over to Kubuntu right now
<sayeghr> instead of prepackaged binaries
<sayeghr> ya, kubuntu is a good choice
<sayeghr> archlinux is the latest and greatest
<FloodBotK1> sayeghr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sayeghr> so, sometimes it breaks
<sayeghr> kubuntus been solid so far for me.
<BlackF1r3> ah i see so i would have to know a lot for that to work out?
<sayeghr> kubuntu no, its easy.
<sayeghr> you've got it
<sayeghr> arch is mroe complicated, yes.
<BlackF1r3> thats what i meant
<BlackF1r3> hows linux mint?
<sayeghr> dunno, Ive only really used archlinux, ubuntu, fedora, and redhat.
<BlackF1r3> kk thanks dude u have been great help
<sayeghr> Awesome, take it easy bro.
<sayeghr> Hey guys, Ive got a weird problem. I cant seem to copy files to the USB. it seems to just copy like a symlink or some shit.
<IdleOne> sayeghr: please keep the language clean
<taglass> "archlinux all the packages get compiled on the fly" umm what?  That's only the case for stuff out of AUR.
<BlackF1r3> whats LXDE ?
<taglass> http://lxde.org/
<BlackF1r3> thanks
<sayeghr> not sure
<BlackF1r3> can u install multiple graphical enviornments on one system?
<taglass> Yes
<taglass> The login screen will have a dropdown box that lets you select which one you want to use for that session.
<BlackF1r3> ok when i come back will someone teach me?
<taglass> BlackF1r3: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lxde
<BlackF1r3> kk
<taglass> That should install lxde
<moshy> im using xfce  and need to recover the file alocation tabel on 2 windows hard drives however i cant seem to find a drive interface any place , is that some kind of package i need to install?
<frogonwheels> moshy: Hm.. I've had to do stuff similar to that before.  It was a while ago, and Linux has surely moved on a long way - for me it was the pointers to the FAT (in the first 512bytes of the partition) that I'd managed to clear.
<frogonwheels> moshy:  I ended up using  dd and  compiling a little utility  that used linux header files that described the fat - and poking in values myself, after wading through the disk to find the position of the FATs
<frogonwheels> moshy: (and then dd'ing it back).
<frogonwheels> moshy: I'm talking 8+ years ago now that I really think of it!
<frogonwheels> moshy:  ?>? http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk ??
<EldonG> hey...I asked before...but...does anybody play Diablo 2 that might help me?
<c2tarun> EldonG: obviously you are not going to ask any questions, iike how to play. :) just ask the problem
<EldonG> Ok...Kubuntu sees the disk, but D2 doesn't.  Very strange.
<c2tarun> what do you mean by sees the disk?
<LINKSWORD2> Greetings, all.
<Linkmaster> he LINKSWORD2
<Linkmaster> *hey
<LINKSWORD2> What's up?
<Linkmaster> nothing much, you join the -offtopic?
<LINKSWORD2> Oy, let's try this again. Linkmaster, can you give me the info / command to join offtopic?
<Linkmaster> What client are you using?
<LINKSWORD2> That was strange.
<LINKSWORD2> Anyway, I'm using Quassel IRC on Kubuntu 11.
<c2tarun> Linkmaster: do you think clients are relevant? commands are processed be the node
<c2tarun> *be=by
<LINKSWORD2> lol @ c2tarun
<Linkmaster> c2tarun: no, but if he was using a client familiar to me, I was just going to tell him that way instead
<LINKSWORD2> Well, Linkmaster, are you familiar with Quassel IRC?
<Linkmaster> LINKSWORD2: press the 'join' at the top, click on the channel section and type #kubuntu-offtopic and there you go
<Linkmaster> LINKSWORD2: its my favorite :D
<c2tarun> or just click on #kubuntu-offtopic <--- here
<LINKSWORD2> Thanks, c2tarun
<LINKSWORD2> ... Crash-fest/
<LINKSWORD2> ?*
<LINKSWORD2> Is there a keyboard command to switch between open channels?
<Linkmaster> not sure, but c2tarun thanks for teaching me something new
<c2tarun> LINKSWORD2: for Quassel I dont know, but there are keyboard shortcuts in konversation.
<c2tarun> LINKSWORD2: in quassel its Alt+DOWN/UP
<LINKSWORD2> OK, thanks.
<c2tarun> anytime you want a shortcut just take a look at settings>configure shortcuts. If there is any you can use it, or configure it accordingly :)
<tx0105> does anybody know what the major differences...if any...there are between Mint 10 KDE and Kubuntu 11.04? I'm trying to decide on a KDE flavor
<c2tarun> tx0105: well differences in mint and kubuntu are diff then diff in KDE versions, you can tell us the version of KDE you are using.
<c2tarun> kubuntu 11.04 supplied with kde 4.6.2
<tx0105> so kubuntu has the newer version of KDE?
<Linkmaster> tx0105: yep, 4.6.3
<Linkmaster> and if you really know what your doing[through neon I believe] you can run the beta of 4.7
<c2tarun> for more info you can ping guys in #project-neon
<mr-rich> Ok, ugraded to Natty and kpackagekit (tray icon) is STILL missbehaving ... :(
<c2tarun> mr-rich: what are they doing ;) they tray icons?
<LINKSWORD2> They's BOUNCING! :D
<c2tarun> really?? O_O
<LINKSWORD2> xD
<mr-rich> c2tarun: well, the update icon eats up all the fds that dbus has and sends dbus thrashing the cpu ...
<darthanubis> does VLC cause freeze of kwin and 100% X ussage for anyone besides me?
 * c2tarun that sounded geek :(
<c2tarun> darthanubis: nope
<mr-rich> darthanubis: kill kpackagekit icon and it will stip
<mr-rich> stop
<darthanubis> using a nvidia 8400gs card?
<LINKSWORD2> OGAWD!!! Not that again...
<darthanubis> kpackagekit icon is not running to be killed
<mr-rich> darthanubis: run top in CLI and see what's eating the CPU ...
<darthanubis> X
<LINKSWORD2> :P I dunno, what's eating you?
<mr-rich> darthanubis: not dbus?
<c2tarun> darthanubis: or you can press ctrl+esc and see whats killing (both are equally good :))
<LINKSWORD2> ... I'm sorry, my brain is in smartass mode tonight.
<darthanubis> X prevents any key cmds for working
<c2tarun> darthanubis: try ctrl+esc
<mr-rich> darthanubis: are  you using free free drivers or vendor drivers?
<darthanubis> nvidias
<darthanubis> from th erepos
<darthanubis> repos
<mr-rich> darthanubis: so you ran the "get extra drivers" pgm?
<darthanubis> yes
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, I've checked the digital clock settings, and I can't find any way to enlarge the font. Kubuntu 11.04 Natty.
<c2tarun> LINKSWORD2: system settings> application appearance
<LINKSWORD2> OK, I'll check that.
<mr-rich> c2tarun: debus will behave for like 3-5 days, then I'll find the cpu pegged on high ...
<mr-rich> c2tarun: I'll check the # of fds open and sure enough, it 1024 ...
<LINKSWORD2> Thanks again, c2tarun
<mr-rich> c2tarun: I kill the update icon (kpackagekit) and it dropes to ~100 or so ...
<c2tarun> mr-rich: is you system fully updated?
<mr-rich> fully ...
<mr-rich> the only program I don't update is tvtime ...
<LINKSWORD2> WTF is that? lol
<mr-rich> The latest version of tvtime will crash on startup because of my usb camera ...
<c2tarun> mr-rich: then I fear I cant help you. I am not able to think of anything that might causing that problem, hang around for a while, someone will surely reply :)
<mr-rich> tvtime is a tv viewing program ...
<LINKSWORD2> xD
<mr-rich> c2tarun: the temp work around is to kill kpackagekit every couple of days ...
<mr-rich> it respawns in a few minutes anyway ...
<c2tarun> mr-rich: in that way you will not be able to get the benefits of autmatic update I guess
<mr-rich> c2tarun: the icon respawns ...
<mr-rich> always comes back ...
<mr-rich> takes a few days to eat up all the fds and then hammers the CPU ...
<mr-rich> beats rebooting every week ... :)
<LINKSWORD2> ;p;
<LINKSWORD2> lol*
<LINKSWORD2> Well, all.... I'm signing off for the night.
<LINKSWORD2> See ya'll later.
<akis> hi. what do i have to do to remove from wallet the the access to network connections?
<DarthFrog> Open the Wallet Manager and delete the wallet.  But if you do that, you'll have to enter your password each time.
<akis> or if i disabled wallet manager?
<c2tarun> well why do you have to do any such thing to access network connection? Can't you just access it directly?
<frogonwheels> c2tarun: you have a password for wifi?
<c2tarun> frogonwheels: ya
<frogonwheels> c2tarun: well that's why you need access to the wallet.
<frogonwheels> (for right or wrong)
<c2tarun> frogonwheels: actually  I was referring to question of akis, he asked to remove the wallet, we can enter the password and acces network con. and if he dont have wallet password then I guess he cannot remove it as well.
<frogonwheels> oh yeah sorry, so you were:)  akis ^^^^
<c2tarun> frogonwheels: I dont think he is still here :(
<frogonwheels> c2tarun: nope. not. :) oh wel
<simion314> is kubuntu site down? ubuntu.com works but not kubuntu.org
<Unit193> simion314: Unable to Connect?
<simion314> Unit193: yes
<romeus> hello :)
<romeus> I recently installed kubuntu having been a ubuntu user for a while. I'm trying to configure KDE with the shortcuts I'm used to. I noticed that the Global Keyboard Shortcuts utility doesn't allow mouse and keyboard combinations e.g. control+shift+click to close a window, control+alt+click drag to free rotate cube. Is there any way to do this?
<romeus> (I'd like to stick to Kwin, and not switch to compiz)
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> is there a standard way to have kde/qt apps start minimised?
<fayaz_> cousin_mario: my first guess is playing around with qdbus...
<fayaz_> but i couldn't find anything useful there...
<fayaz_> cousin_mario: try poking around in there. you might get lucky
<orzel> hello. A friend of mine is trying to update from maverick to natty using the GUI. The computer is blocked on "Installing update : 93%" and has not done anything more for hours. I only have a ssh access to it. I dont dare rebooting
<orzel> pstree shows there are processes such as : natty───dpkg───linux-image-2.6───sh───update-initramf───mkinitramfs───mkinitramfs─┬─awk
<orzel> and modprobe (under mkinitramfs)
<orzel> top shows nothing special
<orzel>  /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log isn't touche since 1.5 hours ago
<orzel> i've only done (successful) cli-only update using do-release-upgrade, so i'm a little bit stuck on this one
<orzel> it seems the mkinitramfs is blocked. There is an empty file /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic.new
<shockrates> can someone upload the last version of kmess at ubuntu? (this one has network connection loss bug)
<cousin_mario> fayaz: I'm not sure what that is...
<shockrates> hey i get this
<shockrates> sudo apt-get update
<shockrates> E: Type 'src' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kmess-packages-kmess-stable-natty.list
<shockrates> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<shockrates> how do i fix it?\
<FloodBotK1> shockrates: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fayaz> cousin_mario: qdbus? its a mechanism kde uses for ipc stuff...
<cousin_mario> fayaz: Ok, I'm not very familiar with it.
<cousin_mario> fayaz: I'm just trying to have a particular app start minimised.
<fayaz> cousin_mario: qdbus command can be handy... just try it... the arguments are tabcompleted...
<cousin_mario> fayaz: hmm, interesting
<cousin_mario> fayaz: only it allows me to do everything but operate on the window gadgets
<Gary-Stead> Hi !
<Gary-Stead> I have a problem with Kubuntu : http://zupimages.net/up/0/1452279773.jpeg <= Screenshot
<Gary-Stead> I don't know if you understand French :/
<valorie> Gary-Stead: I see you get an error message, but do you still get sound?
<Gary-Stead> valorie: In KDE no
<Gary-Stead> valorie: Wait i try from other application
<Gary-Stead> Ha >< I have a sound
<Gary-Stead> But he is listen 1 time on 2
<valorie> you might try #pulseaudio for more specific help
<valorie> sorry, I'm off to bed
<Gary-Stead> :/ Ok
<mongrelp> test
<Wulong> Are there anything like gnome-do for KDE? there was katapult in the old days.
<namekcin> hello, how can i create split archive using 7z? maybe with Ark?
<cousin_mario> bbl
<BenceF> hi! is 11.04 a LTS release?
<simion314> BenceF: no
<BenceF> simion314: whats the release cycle for LTS releases in kubuntu?
<simion314> 10.04 is LTS and 12.04 will be a LTS
<BenceF> so its every two years then
<simion314> BenceF: there are 2 years between 2 LTS
<simion314> BenceF: yes
<BenceF> ok
<BenceF> thanks
<BenceF> is there a way to upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04 directly?
<Chronix> o.o
<Chronix> anyone alive
<Chronix> #kubuntu-offtopic
<Chronix> ops
<jacobw> cogito ergo sum
<Chronix> lol
<Chronix> how you you say that in english
<Chronix> "i think so i am"?
<BenceF> therefor
<jacobw> yeah :)
<jacobw> rene decartes ftw
<Chronix> so is there anyone who programs in c++ here? what compiler do you use?
<jacobw> g++
<christophe> kubuntu
<jacobw> heh
<jacobw> Chronix:, are you learning C++ ?
<Chronix> i kinda know the basics already but i have been programming on windows
<Chronix> and i just switched to kubuntu yesterday
<Chronix> and its my first time i use linux more than a day
<Chronix> :P
<Chronix> i dont plan on going back to windows anytime soon
<Chronix> i was using visual studio i thought of using codeblocks as it looks similar and isnt bad
<jacobw> kdevelop is the c/c++ ide included with KDE SC
<jacobw> it does many other languages too
<Chronix> i dont wanna think about other languages right now.. i mainly plan to develop games and i wish to try and get them cross platform
<jacobw> compilers and IDEs are different
<jacobw> visual studio is not a compiler, neither is kdevelop
<Chronix> well i know its an ide
<Chronix> i was just taking it general
<Chronix> ly
<Chronix> speaking
<FloodBotK1> Chronix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chronix> i think ill probably use codeblocks as i like it.. but i wonder if its worth it
<Chronix> i mean, if its good
<ShorTie> i upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04, now all i get is a black screen .. :(~
<jacobw> ShorTie: does pressing ctrl+alt+f2 take you to a terminal login?
<ShorTie> ya, can get to netroot in recovery
<jacobw> Chronix: i use vim to write code and compile it with g++
<jacobw> Chronix: i think learning the language is the most important thing, the program you use to write the code is mostly irrelevent
<ShorTie> is there a boot log somewhere i can look at?
<Chronix> i have followed almost every video from antiRTFM on youtube
<Chronix> i think ill just make an advanced text rpg and probably once i finish it ill move on to SDL
<jacobw> i haven't heard of antirtfm before
<Chronix> http://www.youtube.com/antiRTFM
<Chronix> he covers most things about basics
<jacobw> i think i prefer books to videos
<Chronix> what books do you suggest
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Tm_T> just a kind reminder ^
<Chronix> im already on that channel
<jacobw> i've never learnt C++ so i ca't really comment on C++, but i found 'The C Programming Language' great for learning C
<c2tarun_> anyone here using tata photon+ on kubuntu?
<jacobw> Chronix: #c++ will have a lot to say about learning c++
<Chronix> thank you jacobw :P
<mellin> Morning. My wireless connection automatically disconnects when the screen locks, or I close my laptop lid. How do I change this behaviour?
<soee> is there any chance that we see KDE 4.7b in Kubuntu repos soon ?
<takoski> Hi
<takoski> whats channel Ubuntu italy?
<OerHeks> !it | takoski
<ubottu> takoski: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<takoski> Hi i have a problem for Xdcc send
<takoski> i use ubuntu 11.04 and konversation
<takoski> program tell me Sorry, this command is unsupported
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<takoski> ?
<takoski> Hi i have a problem for Xdcc send
<takoski> program tell me Sorry, this command is unsupported
<FloodBotK1> takoski: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aliengod> oin #ubuntu.hu
<dsaintz> hello
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> what's the recommended multimedia plugin to use with firefox?
<dan_l> cousin_mario:  for what type of mulimedia?
<cousin_mario> dan_l: wmv, avi, mpg...
<dan_l> cousin_mario:  that stuff isn't working out of the box for you?
<cousin_mario> dan_l: not really
<cousin_mario> dan_l: what plugin are you using, in case it does for you?
<dan_l> vlc multimedia plugin
<dan_l> but that might be because I have VLC installed
<cousin_mario> dan_l: that was my choice as well, but it doesn't appear to be working:/
<dan_l> send me a link to what isn't working?
<cousin_mario> oh, wait, I had another plugin installed as well
<cousin_mario> trying again
<cousin_mario> dan_l: found a link that won't work, but it's not exactly SFW
<dan_l> I'm not exactly at work.
<dan_l> you can pm it over
<cousin_mario> dan_l: err, is there anything I can do to debug it in place?:)
<dan_l> There are occasional problems with websites that are off the interwebz beaten path.   Perhaps go here and identify where exactly the problem is:  http://www.cs.nyu.edu/~argyle/browser_plugin_test.html
<dan_l> but come on man, it's 9:30 am.  Pr0n already?  :)
<cousin_mario> it's 16:22 for me:)
<cousin_mario> dan_l: the mpg test page is not opening:/
<cousin_mario> any chance it's geoip limited?
<dan_l> http://www.archive.org/details/test-mpeg
<dan_l> try that?
<mr-rich> dan_l: do you live in East Canada?
<dan_l> mr-rich, are you calling me french?
<dan_l> No.  I'm from Chicago.
<mr-rich> aha ...
<cousin_mario> dan_l: that crashes as well
<dan_l> It's a small town near a big lake.  Why do you ask?
<mr-rich> wrong direction ...
<dan_l> cousin_mario, so it loads the page and crashes out on you?
<cousin_mario> dan_l: it crashes when I click the link
<mr-rich> it's 10:30 here ...
<cousin_mario> the .mpg file, that is
<dan_l> the browser crashes on you?
<cousin_mario> yes
<dan_l> ffx4 on natty?
<cousin_mario> rightio
<DarkriftX> whats the best way to see which nvidia driver im using?
<BluesKaj> DarkriftX, in the kmenu > apps> settings
<DarkriftX> nvidia settings shows me "270.41.06" but the drivers have numbers lke 96, 173 and 185
<dan_l> cousin_mario:  does vlc otherwise work for you?
<BluesKaj> DarkriftX, those are drivers for older Kubuntu Versions
<cousin_mario> dan_l: yes, it can play the same files if downloaded separately
<BluesKaj> if you are using 11.04 then the 270 driver is the correct one , DarkriftX
<DarkriftX> ok
<DarkriftX> thanks
<dan_l> cousin_mario:  x64?
<cousin_mario> dan_l: yes
<cousin_mario> dan_l: /usr/lib/firefox-4.0.1/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libvlcplugin.so: undefined symbol: NPP_Initialize <- this is what comes out in the console on crash
<dan_l> have a look at this:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/722690
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 722690 in vlc (Ubuntu) " error: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libvlcplugin.so: undefined symbol: NPP_Initialize" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dan_l> there doesn't appear to be a suggested solution
<dan_l> but, I would think you could uninstall vlc and see what else happens
<dan_l> I'm not sure why this isn't happening to me.
<dan_l> Maybe because I have medibuntu?
<dan_l> brb
<cousin_mario> I have medibuntu as well
 * cousin_mario can't help the feeling of having stepped into a powder keg since installing natty.
<DarkriftX> its always like that at first
<DarkriftX> thats why i normally wait 1-4 weeks. lets everyone in here figure all the hard stuff out so i can beg for help :P
<cousin_mario> DarkriftX: if only 4 weeks sufficed:P
<DarkriftX> meh, it helps a lot, trust me
<cousin_mario> I think I've tried every possible media player and none seems to be working as well as totem.
<dmtarmey> does anyone know of a good alternative to cheese as it dosnt seem to work on my machine very well
<wn1zid> camorama
<dmtarmey> cheers wn1zid how do i install it pls
<wn1zid> I've never used it, but i know its a pain to install, maybe some one here knows
<DarthFrog> wn1zid: What's wrong with "sudo apt-get install camorama"?
<wn1zid> well, from googling, there seem to be some issues on installing it in kubuntu, like i said, I've never used it in kubuntu so i don't know.
<ilias> what is the best program to see tv in kubuntu?
<fosstux> Hi! I have massive problems setting up my Logitech Bluetooth mouse M555B on 11.04. I cannot connect my laptop with this mouse - What am I doing wrong????
<DarthFrog> ilias: I use MythTV.
<ilias> is installable with sudo apt-get install command?
<DarthFrog> ilias: Yes.  But I suggest you go to http://www.mythtv..org first to find out if it's what you want.
<DarthFrog> !mythtv | ilias
<ubottu> ilias: mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<DarthFrog> It's very well supported.  And extremely capable.  But not simple. :-)
<ilias> is it running in 10.04 as well?
<DarthFrog> Yes.  There's also an Ubuntu version based on it:  Mythbuntu.
<ilias> ok thanks. for scanners what software do you suggest?
<DarthFrog> Image scanners?  XSane.
<ilias> is it installable trough terminal?
<DarthFrog> Though there is a native KDE scanning program.  Can't remember what it's called, haven't looked at it in a long time but I remember thinking that XSane was head and shoulders above it.  I think it's name might be Kooka or something like that.
<DarthFrog> try "apt-cache search <package name or search term>" to find out what's available to install.
<ilias> i am using in my desktop suse 11.2 and there are pre-installed 2 programs, i dont remember know their names and i am using only the 1 of them. xsane looks better. i am asking all these besause i am running in my notebook 10.04 and is very light and fast although my notebook is 5 years old (1,5 ghz+750 mb ram) so i i am considering to installe 10.04 to my desktop too (2,2 dula core + 1gb ram). in my desktop they are connected a usb tv card and an old hp
<ilias> scanmachine plus a usb samsung printer. all these devices are running very well under 11.2. Are you sure 10.04 would revognze them and install the apropriate drivers?
<DarthFrog> Am I sure?  Of course not.  I've never even seen your hardware. :-)
<DarthFrog> ilias: Remember: Answers are $1, correct answers are $10.  Dumb looks are still free. :-)
<DarthFrog> You're getting it free, here. :-)
<ilias> yea ok. sure is not the appropriate word. have you the opinion or the hope that 10.04 can do it?
<DarthFrog> I would expect so.  If your hardware is supported in Linux, I would expect that Ubuntu will be able to use it.
<ilias> i know very well all these. i am old enough in linux users' community.
<DarthFrog> 10.04 is only 1 year old, after all.
<DarthFrog> Plug your USB scanner in and see what happens.  It probably won't blow up and catch fire. :-)
<ilias> ok. that is an advantage. because both my tv card and my scanner they have been recognized from older versions of use (10+).
<wn1zid> lol
<wn1zid> spending the few extra bucks for more ram sure makes things easier on your system.
<ilias> as kinfocenter is not pre-installed in 10.04 how can i check running live cd if the system can "see" my usb tv card?
<DarthFrog> wn1zid: And on your patience.  While patience may be a virtue, the necessity for patience is a PITA.
<DarthFrog> ilias:  Use the "lsusb" command.  Try "lsusb -v | less".
<ilias> this command will show every usb device plugged on my system?
<DarthFrog> If it isn't listed in the output, your system doesn't know about it.
<DarthFrog> W00t!  The next kernel will be 3.0. :-)
<ilias> very helpful indeed. thanks. what do you think is better to choise 10.04 or 11.04?
<cousin_mario> ilias: avoid 11.04 like the plague
<ilias> i am running already as i have mentioned above 10.04
<wn1zid> if they keep unity, ill go debian.
<cousin_mario> wn1zid: it's not like gnome 3 is much better...
<wn1zid> it will get better, they always fix the bugs
<cousin_mario> it's not about bugs
<wn1zid> but unity, forget it
<ilias> @cousin...plague!!!
<DarthFrog> ilias: I can't give you a firm answer to that.  I run 10.04 on one machine because that's the last version that I can get the Loki version of Alpha Centauri to work properly.  My main machine is 11.04 and works fine.  10.04 is best for folks who just want to use their machine and not tinker with it.
<ilias> 10.04 is ok.
<DarthFrog> Loki's Alpha Centauri runs fine in 11.04, but I can't get sound to work. :-(   It's my favourite game.
 * DarthFrog is old school.
<ilias> 10.04 is very fast and stable. and with chrome on it is extremely fast for internet's browsing. i recommend it with any doubt.
<DarthFrog> It's also a LTS version.
<ilias> i can say that my older notebook with 10.04 and chrome is faster than my newer desktop with dual core running suse 11.2 and ff.
<ilias> i am running 10.04 lts actually. is this better than palin 10.04?
<ilias> i am running 10.04 lts actually. is this better than plain 10.04?
<cousin_mario> 10.04 *is* a LTS version
<DarthFrog> ilias: `They're one and the same.
<ilias> ok. ic.
<cousin_mario> ilias: stick with it, natty is beta quality at best
<ilias> well i try it tommorow on my desktop and i ihave probls i join this forum, to help me. i hope it will see my tv card and my scanner too. i think is very simple to do it.
<jacobw> i can't seek to a position in the audio file in amarok?
<cousin_mario> bbl
<jacobw> the file is an mp3, is this a known problem with the gstreamer codecs?
<wn1zid> it wont play any mp3's ??
<jacobw> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=237298
<ubottu> KDE bug 237298 in general "fast-forward/rewind not possible, no dragging of track progress slider" [Normal,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<jacobw> that is the issue i'm having, it turns out that i answered my own question quite well :D
<wn1zid> ya
<Karen> hi all can anyone help me with my ubuntu error?
<Karen> hey anyone here?
<Karen> anyone  live here? or all bots?
<DarthFrog> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Torch> All bots
<Karen> ok thank u
<Karen> hi
<Karen> i have a problem like this
<Karen> i have 2 operating systems Windows 7 and ubuntu but now it bring me a problem , its all in black and one line GRUB RESCUE  i have many files in my windows desktop can u said me how can i but to my windows and take all from there?
<DarthFrog> Umm, your English is somewhat hard to understand.  What's black and what does "but to my windows" mean?
<Karen> can u help me with that DarthFrog?
<DarthFrog> "but" = boot?
<Karen> DarthFrog yes sorry for that i am not good in english
<DarthFrog> What is your native language?
<Karen> i can speak russian or armenian
<DarthFrog> You could try #ubuntu-ru and ask in Russian.
<DarthFrog> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Karen> thank u now i will try
<DarthFrog> Good luck.
<Karen> thank u
<jarle> is there some generic x-init files, in ~/ that I can put my startup scripts in that will work no matter which desktop I choose to run?
<jarle> I think .xinitrc is only run if using startx, not when using kdm?
<Monika> After upgrading my husband's netbook to Kubuntu 11.04, KDE does not start by itself anymore. Instead when selecting KDE Plasma Desktop only a console starts in the top left corner, without window decoration. When I type startkde into it, KDE starts normally. The /usr/share/xsessions/kde-plasma.desktop file looks alright. What can I do to fix this?
<melkor> Is there an easy way to clear recent documents?
<Monika> In the K menu? Right-click.
<Monika> There you have the options "Clear recent programs" and "Clear recent documents"
<melkor> okay Ill try it.
<melkor> I don't see any option to clear documents when I right click on the K menu.
<melkor> Its really odd that there isn't a convenient way to clear recent documents.
<Monika> melkor in the K menu on the tab with the recent items
<Monika> right-click there
<Monika> do not right-click on the K
<melkor> okay, I actually have to do it on the documents.  I was doing it on the Recent tab and I did not get the option to clear.
<Monika> ah, yeah
<Monika> that's a bit confusing
<GRWCHo> hey ... dose anyone have an ETA on KDE 4.7 beta on kubuntu.
<Monika> What's an ETA?
<GRWCHo> Estimated Time of Arrivel :)
<GRWCHo> when will it be available ... in the beta PPA ?
<GRWCHo> anyone ?
<DarkwingDuck> GRWCHo: It's been talked about. I don't have a good ETA though.
<DarkwingDuck> hey LINKSWORD2
<LINKSWORD2> Greetings.
<GRWCHo> DarkwingDuck:  will it be released in the due release date ie. 25.07.2011 ?
<DarkwingDuck> GRWCHo: I think that will come up in our next meeting... We are going to be going over specs then.
<DarkwingDuck> GRWCHo: and I should have a better answer after that.
<DarkwingDuck> GRWCHo: I would expect to see it around Beta2 for the Oneiric 11.10 cycle
<kubuntunoob> hi all
<DarkwingDuck> GRWCHo: For a Oneiric 11.10 timeline you can refer https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<GRWCHo> DarkwingDuck: 10x
<DarkwingDuck> GRWCHo: ??
<ckDev> Hi guys. Just got my new Lenovo Thinkpad W520 and i fail to install 11.04, and 10.4.2 LTS, anyone had the same probs
<DarkwingDuck> ckDev: What fails? It's works 100% on my ThinkPad W700
<ckDev> with 11.04 I get to the blue install screen, where I select the language and the start the live cd. It just keeps hanging at that stage after presssing enter
<ckDev> with 10.04 I have not (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<ckDev> I have now: initramfs.....
<GRWCHo> DarkwingDuck: i said thanks :(10=ten+X)
<ckDev> DarkwingDuck: are you on 11.04?
<DarkwingDuck> I caught that right after I hit the ?? LOL
<DarkwingDuck> ckDev: have you tried the alt installer/
<DarkwingDuck> ?
<DarkwingDuck> i'm not sure why it's hanging but, I have not used a liveCD in a very very long time.
<ckDev> DarkingDuck: nope, thats actually a good idea.
<ShorTie> did you check the cd
<ckDev> ShorTie: Yes, did, tried using USB sticks and CDs, several times. Downloading the alternate cd now, probably best bet.
<DarkwingDuck> ckDev: I would assume so... Also, do you use hardware RAID?
<ckDev> DarkwinDuck: no Raid. So you installed 11.04?
<DarkwingDuck> ckDev: Yup, no issues.
<DarkwingDuck> Well, aside from the annoying nVidia stuff
<ckDev> downloading now, will see how it goes
<Guest47834> .
<Guest47834> hum
<sourav7mishra> I just messed with the panel at the bottom of my desktop..I am no longer getting the list of applications opened in a desktop..and all the visible/invisible icons have come to the right.. how can I fix this..
<DarkwingDuck> sourav7mishra: 1) Remove the panel 2) Right click desktop and unlock widgets 3) right click desktop Add Panel > Default Panel
<DarkwingDuck> This will restore the default panel
<sourav7mishra> @DarkwingDuck, when I right click @ the desktop, I get the 'Lock Widgets' option..!
<sourav7mishra> DarkwingDuck: when I right click @ the desktop, I get the 'Lock Widgets' option..!
<montfras> soura7mishra: that means they are already unlocked, proceed with the next step
<LINKSWORD2> Is there a way to be notified if Caps Lock, Num Lock, etc. is on?
<DarkwingDuck> Most keyboards/laptops have a light...
<DarkwingDuck> But, for those that don't I'm sure it wouldn't be a large python script to detect it.
<LINKSWORD2> Well, my keyboard does not. I need an alert or something.
<DarkwingDuck> I know know of anything off the top of my head though.
<LINKSWORD2> BRB
<sithlord48> can anyone help me create a .desktop file that is a link to sh "path of .desktop"/install/script.sh . it seams that sh loses the path of the .desktop file
<tsimpson> you can't get the location of the .desktop file from within it
<montfras> LINKSWORD2: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KeyLeds+Plasmoid?content=136203
<tsimpson> montfras: he left
<sithlord48> im trying to create a portable installer  the script runs but for ease i want to lanch it via a .desktop file do u know of a way to do this ?
<montfras> great :p
<tsimpson> sithlord48: don't bother with the .desktop file? ;)
<tsimpson> besides, scripts usually want a terminal to run in, which .desktop files don't provide
<sithlord48> this script is all kdialog stuff
<montfras> sithlord48: right click in a folder should give you the option to make a shortcut to a program
<tsimpson> montfras: his issue is that the location to "the program" isn't known
<sithlord48> the main issues is the folder needs to be portable as its an installer for a program
<montfras> if it is in the same package you can use a symbolic path
<tsimpson> sithlord48: just have the script executable, I haven't seen a DE where you can't just double-click a .sh and have it run
<montfras> and include a README with instructions incase it's not possible
<montfras> automatic installation is considered rude in some ocasions
<sithlord48> tsimpson:  my only consern is that the file will lose the =X
<tsimpson> not if you put it in a .tar
<sithlord48> will be .tar.gz
<tsimpson> then permissions are stored along with the files
<c2tarun> I am facing a weird problem, I bought a mobile broadband data card today, when I am plugging it I am getting connection option, I am able to connect it and use it, but on disconnecting I can see two n-m icons in tray icons and none of my applications work on disconnecting.
<sithlord48> well then i guess i don't need the .desktop at all
<c2tarun> + when I reboot my kernel freez on kubuntu splash screen and then I have to manually reboot and then it starts, why is it happening?
<akshay2000> Hello.
<Monika> After upgrading my husband's netbook to Kubuntu 11.04 / KDE 4.6.2, KDE/Plasma does not start by itself anymore. Instead when selecting "KDE Plasma Desktop" as the session type only a console starts in the top left corner, without window decoration. When I type startkde into it, KDE starts normally. The /usr/share/xsessions/kde-plasma.desktop file looks alright. Any ideas how to fix this?
<sithlord48> tsimpson: ah i think i found my issue. im testing on my computer and transporting to another one via usb stick when i copy the folder (as a folder) to the stick it loses isExecutiable (no +x from /media allowed?)
<tsimpson> yeah, usually everything mounted in /media has +x removed
<SMOSA> hola
<jumanji> hello :D
<Nardel> hello world
<frodo> most are sleeping
<andreb> hi all
<andreb> has anyone done bind in chroot ? on buntu 10.04 ?
<giantpune> hi boys.  i have gotten used to the gnome DE and have recently made the switch to KDE.  there are a couple things im trying to figure out and im hoping somebody can help me
<giantpune> first, i cant figure out how to use KDE to open a program and pass something via argv.  for example, in gnome, windows,and OSX, you can drag a file onto some program and it will open that program and pass the filename as argv[ 1 ].  does KDE not support this?
<LINKSWORD2> Well, that was fun.
<LINKSWORD2> I installed Avant Window Navigator and got a message that my computer did not have the hardware required to run Unity with AWN.
<LINKSWORD2> After removing AWN and restarting, my computer is still showing the Ubuntu classic layout & interface. How can I fix this?
<giantpune> and second, when you drag a file into the terminal in gnome, it copies the filename and puts a space after the name. in kubuntu, i can drag a file into the terminal, but i dont see how to have it automatically put the space after the filename.  does anybody know of a way to do this?
<Mausschubser> hello, strigi doesn't run on my system even when the tick is put
<Mausschubser> but nepomuk does
<Mausschubser> I can't find an answer on ubuntuusers.de
<Mausschubser> there is to be a test
<Mausschubser> to check strig and stuff
<Mausschubser> strigi
<Mausschubser> apachelogger: hallo
<Mausschubser> good night
<Newbiathon> how do i connect to irc using quassel with ssl encryption?
<Newbiathon> anyone have the time to explain?
<Ddpbf> Newbiathon: i ll have some time in few minuts
<Newbiathon> k thank u Ddpbf
<Ddpbf> just to install quassel
<Ddpbf> :>
<Ddpbf> why you dont use konversation?
<Ddpbf> Newbiathon: are you here?
<Ddpbf> go to file -> networks->configure network
<Ddpbf> and check in ssl
<Newbiathon_> hey
<Newbiathon_> sorry im new to kubuntu and don't know where my quassel client minimized to
<Newbiathon_> lol
<Newbiathon_> my name fits eh?
<Ddpbf> it minimizied in systemtray
<Ddpbf> there is two of you
<Ddpbf> :)
<Newbiathon> oh ok found it
<Newbiathon> ill ditch one
<Newbiathon> is quassel a good irc client?
<rww> yes
<Ddpbf> yes
<Newbiathon> or should i get xchat or something?
<Newbiathon> ok
<Ddpbf> it is complicated
<Ddpbf> but good
<Newbiathon> so to do the ssl connection for security
<Ddpbf> Newbiathon: better use konvesation
<Ddpbf> it is also kde programm
<Ddpbf> it si more friendly
<Newbiathon> i know all the old school irc commands
<Newbiathon> setting alias and all
<Newbiathon> just not familiar with kubuntu yet
<Newbiathon> so ssl is like using a proxy kind of?
<Newbiathon> connecting through another pc"?
<Ddpbf> secret security layer
<Newbiathon> not sure what secure socket layer actually does
<Ddpbf> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Sockets_Layer
<DeltaEpsilon> are there going to be kde 4.7 beta packages in the repo?
<Ddpbf> Newbiathon: did you tied to connect
<Ddpbf> with ssl?
#kubuntu 2011-05-31
<DeltaEpsilon> are there going to be kde 4.7 beta packages in the repo?
<DarkwingDuck> DeltaEpsilon: Expect to see 4.7 around 11.10 B2
<Newbiathon__> ok weird
<Newbiathon__> lol
<DeltaEpsilon> DarkwingDuck, that is a lot of wait :\
<Newbiathon__> im not seeing the quassel clients anywhere
<Ddpbf> Newbiathon__: type alt+f2
<Ddpbf> then type quassel
<Newbiathon__> ah ok
<Ddpbf> it will point you there is opened
<Ddpbf> window and you ll be able to switch on it
<Ddpbf> DeltaEpsilon: kubuntu-beta-backports ppa
<Ddpbf> they will pack 4.7 beta i guess
<Newbiathon> ok so is there a way to set up kubuntu where it goes to a window or something
<Newbiathon> ?
<DeltaEpsilon> ddpbf, "will"? so they haven't yet?
<Ddpbf> i dont no
<Ddpbf> i am looking
<Ddpbf> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<Ddpbf> DeltaEpsilon: ppa is empty ther is not 4.7 yet
<Newbiathon> how can i see all my stuff that is running without having to go to alt f2?
<Ddpbf> in konsole top
<Ddpbf> or system monytor
<Ddpbf> *monitor
<DeltaEpsilon> Ddpbf, I was looking forward to 4.7 beta packages for Kubuntu :(
<Newbiathon> where is system monitor?
<Newbiathon> hmmm, it was just putting things in windows before
<Newbiathon> till i rebooted
<Guest73685> Hello. Is it possible to use the newer akonadi server with kubuntu 11.04 ( 4.6.3 using ppa =
<EugenMayer> Hello. Is it possible to use the newer akonadi server with kubuntu 11.04 ( 4.6.3 using ppa =
<Newbiathon> how can i make it to where i can minimize programs into a certain area in kubuntu 11.04?
<Ddpbf> Newbiathon: use system tray
<Ddpbf> type f7
<Ddpbf> in quassel
<Newbiathon> well the sys tray doen't show opened apps
<Newbiathon> i see ...
<Ddpbf> it shows icon
<Newbiathon> networking, volume, clipboard
<Ddpbf> quassel should be there
<Newbiathon> it isn't
<Newbiathon> weird
<Ddpbf> there is little arrow
<Ddpbf> ok press
<Newbiathon> yeah printer and file indexing
<Ddpbf> f7
<Newbiathon> is all i see
<Ddpbf> press f7 in quassel
<Ddpbf> and in interface
<Ddpbf> find
<Ddpbf> show system try icon
<Newbiathon> ok
<Newbiathon> cool
<Newbiathon> now i see it
<Newbiathon> but what about other progs?
<Ddpbf> hm they shoud be shown in taskbar
<Newbiathon> they arent
<Ddpbf> ok
<Newbiathon> anything i should do in sys tray settings?
<Ddpbf> right click on kde panel
<Ddpbf> add new widget
<Newbiathon> or panel settings
<Ddpbf> add task manager
<EugenMayer> anybody in here being able to use caldav / carddav with kde 4.6.3 ?
<Ddpbf> Newbiathon: there is not something like this?
<Ddpbf> http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/screenshots/panel.jpg
<Newbiathon> yeah mine is on the left though
<Newbiathon> my sys tray
<Newbiathon> and diff icons
<Ddpbf> yes i know is kde 4.1
<Ddpbf> but there is nothing between sys tray
<Ddpbf> and K-menu?
<Newbiathon> no
<Newbiathon> lol
<Ddpbf> right click on panel
<Newbiathon> i right clicked the desktop and hit add panel
<Newbiathon> now all my windows are at the top
<Newbiathon> cool
<Ddpbf> ok i guess it ll als do th trick
<Newbiathon> how do i get my speakers working now
<Newbiathon> i see the volume button
<Newbiathon> i have a xtreme gamer sound blaster card
<Ddpbf> ouch
<Newbiathon> what?
<Newbiathon> won't work on kubuntu?
<Ddpbf> pulse is kind
<Ddpbf> it ll work
<Ddpbf> but i dont know to help you
<Ddpbf> :)
<Newbiathon> what is pulse
<Newbiathon> when i right click on the vol icon it says select master channel
<Ddpbf> pulse is audio server in ubuntu
<Ddpbf> (naturally in kubntu also since that is same distro with other DE)
<Newbiathon> ok do i need to download the pulse drivers?
<Newbiathon> brb
<Ddpbf> just a sec
<Ddpbf> Newbiathon: are you here?
<SIR_Taco> time to put Virtualbox back on I guess....
<latinlover> hi can any one tell me how setup the fireweall on kubuntu
<SIR_Taco> latinlover: firestarter is a decent frontend for setting up a firewall
<latinlover> is that somting i have to download?
<SIR_Taco> latinlover: yes, unless you like editing text files :) do you have a router though?
<latinlover> yes i have the linksys router wrt610n
<SIR_Taco> latinlover: then you already have a firewall with it...
<latinlover> you think thats enough ?
<SIR_Taco> depends on what you think 'enough' is I guess.... it's enough for me
<SIR_Taco> I'm not exactly a target for international espionage :)
<latinlover> you never know
<SIR_Taco> I'm sure they're going to take down Canada with my blender files and random code :)
<latinlover> coud kubuntu get infected whit virus?
<Newbiathon> can someone please help me get my speakers to work in kubuntu
<Newbiathon> i have a sound blaster xtreme gamer card
<Newbiathon> and also at boot, i cannot choose whether to go to  linux or win 7
<Newbiathon> how do i fix this
<Newbiathon> win7 is on a seperate partition
<SIR_Taco> latinlover: first... kubuntu has a basic firewall to begin with.... and your router helps more than you'd think. I'm sure that Kubuntu could get infected with a virus, but viruses for Linux are few and far between. And I've never heard tell of a machine getting infected, only 'possibilities'
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: as for the boot problem.... try "sudo update-grub"
<latinlover> how do i enable the basic firewall on kubuntu?
<SIR_Taco> latinlover: it's already enabled.... that firestarter program I suggested would allow you to tweak it, but it's not something to do unless you really know what you're doing
<Newbiathon> ok i upgraded grub
<Newbiathon> also i just tried a "kdesudo upgrade"
<Newbiathon> and got ...
<Newbiathon> QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed: No such file or directory
<Newbiathon> QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths: /home/greyboy/.config/ibus/bus
<FloodBotK1> Newbiathon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Newbiathon> oh sorry
<latinlover> ok thankyou for you help
<SIR_Taco> latinlover: say you had a web server.... you might want to close ports for IRC, MSN, etc. closing things you don't need is just a safety precaution.
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: should be "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Newbiathon> oh my bad
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: but might want to run "sudo apt-get update" first
<shane2peru> anyone know how to change the kde menu to the old style?  I find the new style slow and bulky.
<latinlover> kubuntu dont detect my iphone 4
<Newbiathon> now it is saying need to get  0 B/2,151 kb of archives
<Newbiathon> and any help with the sound?
<Newbiathon> im liking kubuntu, but would like it better with sound lol
<SIR_Taco> shane2peru: if you unlock your widgets (right-click on the kde menu icon at the bottom, select "unlock widgets") then right-click on the kde icon again, and select "Switch to classic menu style"
<shane2peru> SIR_Taco: ahh, ok, thanks!!!  And switching back is that simple too?
<SIR_Taco> shane2peru: yep
<shane2peru> gotta love it!
<shane2peru> thanks SIR_Taco
<SIR_Taco> np
<shane2peru> sweet that is nice.  I like that old style menu, it is old, but it is efficient.
<SIR_Taco> latinlover: I do not believe that the IPhone4 will work via USB as it does in Windows.... Apple locks it down and doesn't release drivers
<Newbiathon> sound help pleeeeeeeeeeeeaaase
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: what sound card again? (I am only one man lol)
<Newbiathon> xtreme gamer sound blaster
<latinlover> it works on ubuntu!!!!
<Newbiathon> thanks sir taco
<latinlover> sit taco you the best!!!!
<SIR_Taco> lol
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: does any sound work? startup sound, anything?
<Newbiathon> no
<Newbiathon> want me to right click on the volume icon?
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: in knosole, if you type "alsamixer" check to see if your volumes are up
<Newbiathon> under master channel there is a  SB-xFi analog stereo button
<Newbiathon> front mi shows nothing
<SIR_Taco> make sure at the bottom of the volume bars, it has "00" and is green and now "MM".... if it's "MM" use the arrow keys to highlight the volume control and hit "m" (to unmute)
<SIR_Taco> might want to start some music while you mess with the settings a bit :)
<Newbiathon> still no sound
<Newbiathon> on youtube.com
<SIR_Taco> latinlover: if it works in Ubuntu it should work on Kubuntu
<Newbiathon> the kmix controller
<Newbiathon> what master channel should it be on?
<Newbiathon> when i right click the volume icon?
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: where all the volumes up full in the alsamixer window?
<Newbiathon> yes
<Newbiathon> i hit f6 and went to sound blaster too
<SIR_Taco> ooooh
<SIR_Taco> do you have an on-board sound card?
<Newbiathon> hmmm dunno but prob
<Newbiathon> i think i disabled it in bios
<SIR_Taco> well when you hit F6 what options do you have?
<Newbiathon> sec
<Newbiathon> default, 0 hda intel, 1 hda audio generic, 2 creative x-fi, enter device name
<Newbiathon> that is the options
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: so your onboard soundcard isn't disabled... the quick and easy way is just to disable it in the BIOS.... will save time and energy
<Newbiathon> ok
<Newbiathon> maybe i restored defaults
<Newbiathon> brb
<Newbiathon> going to bios
<SIR_Taco> 0 in the list is your default...
<SIR_Taco> and he's gone haha
<SIR_Taco> latinlover: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:IPod#Supported_Devices is for amarok... but I guess you could install the program that you used in Ubuntu to get it working (Rythmbox maybe?)
<latinlover> can i remote control a windows computer on kubuntu?
<SIR_Taco> latinlover: how so? like the remote assistance in windows?
<Newbiathon> sir_taco I love you
<Newbiathon> it works now
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: lol
<latinlover> yes
<SIR_Taco> good to hear
<Newbiathon> but the grub update didn't work for logging into win 7
<Newbiathon> i don't know why it won't prompt which os to go into
<Newbiathon> guess i could always install wine
<Newbiathon> but kind of bad for gaming
<Newbiathon> i like to use win 7 for gaming
<Newbiathon> is wine for kde?
<SIR_Taco> latinlover: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=155527 ... but if you install krfb (sudo apt-get install krfb) it should give you options for it
<Newbiathon> or just gnome?
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: use the paste.kde.org to paste what your "sudo update-grub" output is
<SIR_Taco> see that... a virus just entered #kubuntu... and immediately quit :P
<latinlover> who is  virus?
<Newbiathon> how do i pull up the output to paste
<Newbiathon> just type in kdesudo update-grub?
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: if you highlight it (click and drag) and then middle-click it into the paste part of the past.kde.org
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: nooo.... Alt-F2 -> type in "konsole" -> enter -> type in "sudo update-grub"
<Newbiathon> ok i pasted
<Newbiathon> http://paste.kde.org/76591/
<Newbiathon> SIR_Taco: can you see it?
<latinlover> sir taco do you know how get the redhat OS  ?
<Newbiathon> should be able to get it on the linux site
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: odd that it's not detecting your windows drive
<Newbiathon> oh oh there is a  /dev option in the boot priority
<SIR_Taco> latinlover: redhat.com I would imagine
<Newbiathon> i disabled it
<Newbiathon> might have something to do with it
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: maybe haha
<Newbiathon> i just didn't know what it was
<Newbiathon> ill try to set it to 1st
<Newbiathon> see what happens
<Newbiathon> brb
<andreb> hi all
<SIR_Taco> hi andreb
<andreb> hi taco
<andreb> i am trying to configure bind and it am at a lost
<andreb> i chrooted it and not it doenst want to start
<andreb> giving me the following error
<andreb> /etc/bind/named.conf:10: change directory to '/var/lib/named' failed: file not found
<andreb> any pointers or ideas ?
<SIR_Taco> andreb: I'm afraid I'm not the one to be asking about bind.... hopefully someone else is around
<andreb> k
<andreb> thanks
<Newbiathon> no dice
<Newbiathon> there is a removable dev option in  my boot up priority
<Newbiathon> i don't know what for
<Fester77> hi
<SIR_Taco> andreb: this might help (though it's for Suse) http://forums.opensuse.org/archives/novell-archives/308711-cant-start-chrooted-named.html
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: likely for SD cards/flash drives etc.
<Newbiathon> k yeah
<Newbiathon> well durn
<Newbiathon> i still want to  go to win 7
<Newbiathon> i see the partition is there and all
<Newbiathon> hmmm...
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: give me a min and I'll figure it out
<Newbiathon> QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed: No such file or directory
<Newbiathon> that pops up when i try to update the grub
<Newbiathon> using kdesudo  upgrade-grub
<andreb> Taco : thanks read that already.. dont think it applies to me thou
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: this might fix it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22698/update-grub2-not-finding-windows7-partition
<Fester77> i need a "unmount" to counter some mounts that went wrong
<Fester77> seems the old mounts keeps piling up even if they not really there
<SIR_Taco> Fester77: umount wont work?
<Fester77> not sure .... im a newbie ... just installed kubuntu in virtualbox and im trying to get the hostfolders
<SIR_Taco> Fester77: where are the mounts piling up?
<Fester77> cant get the clipboard from the guest else i´d point u to the page i have with those intructions
<Fester77> in media where i set them
<SIR_Taco> Fester77: in the media directory? or in the device notifier in the taskbar?
<Fester77> hold a sec plz....
<Fester77> i see nothing in the taskbar .... just @ /mount ....
<Newbiathon> how do you mount drives in kubuntu?
<Newbiathon> i only know how to do it in  gnome
<Fester77> can u tell me how to get the vbox guest clipboard and then i can paste the url
<andreb> anyone GOOD WITH BIND ?
<SIR_Taco> you have mounted drives in /mnt  or /media that aren't there? you can always type "sudo umount /media/<name>" to get rid of it.... but if it's a CD/DVD/Removable drive... it's really not causing any problems and will disappear when you reboot
<SIR_Taco> andreb: try "/j #bind" they'll know more than me for sure :)
<andreb> i am there Taco but all seem to be sleeping :(
<Fester77> http://www.giannistsakiris.com/index.php/2008/04/09/virtualbox-access-windows-host-shared-folders-from-ubuntu-guest/
<Fester77> found it
<SIR_Taco> andreb: argh, well that sucks
<andreb> thanks so much Sir_taco :)
<SIR_Taco> np
<Fester77> they went wrong as i´ve wanted to mount several letters and they first went into windows share ...
<SIR_Taco> helping too many people at once... confused... lol
<SIR_Taco> Fester77: aaah, ok
<Fester77> so i rebooted kubuntu and repated and they old ones are left and keeps piling up
<SIR_Taco> doesn't help it's 30+ degress in here lol
<SIR_Taco> Fester77: are they network mounts?
<Fester77> hmm ... i not sure what u mean ... but vbox folder are recognized as "networkdrives" per say ... but there not "real" network drives
<Ontolog> PolicyKit keeps crashing. Also it always asks me for a passord which I don't want. I want it confgured like I have for sudo ("NOPASSWD").
<Ontolog> Any tips for me?
<Fester77> thougt the mount seemed similar to dosbox mount so i assumed the could be a -u in mount but nooooooo :P
<SIR_Taco> Fester77: ok... lets step back a second.... so you are running Kubuntu in virtualbox? and you have mounts in your /media directory that you don't wish to have?
<Fester77> yes
<Newbiathon> SIR_Taco: when i go to my windows partition and click the windows folder, I see the "Boot" folder with a capital "B"; However, i do not see a "boot" folder
<Fester77> i wish to have them but to readd them and delete the faulty ones
<SIR_Taco> Fester77: ok.... and what are you running Virtualbox on? windows? linux? and what do the unwanted mounts point to?
<Fester77> win 7 pro x64 guest kubuntu x64
<SIR_Taco> Fester77: ok, and they show up every time you restart your Virtualbox image?
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: ok... well that's not it then.... you don't have some odd setup? like windows/linux on an external drive or anything?
<Fester77> yup i go in gnome commander and it show those mounts since before even though they wont work
<Newbiathon> no it is all on my single internal drive
<Fester77> no biggie really ..... just not famiar with standard linux commands in the terminal
<Newbiathon> ok my linux partition has a boot folder, windows 7 has Boot?
<Newbiathon> is this the prob
<Newbiathon> which do i change
<Newbiathon> i don't want to mess anything up
<Fester77> i can right click those mountnames and select delete but then it access denied
<Fester77> so i figure it must be dine thru a terminal command
<Newbiathon> that has to be the problem
<SIR_Taco> Fester77: it is possible they are in your /etc/fstab file.... and are being loading automatically
<Newbiathon> i was just a bit confused
<Newbiathon> do i change the windows folder to boot?
<Newbiathon> since it is Boot atm
<Fester77> w8 a sec ... will try to get there and check
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: no.... don't mess with the windows partition lol
<Newbiathon> ok
<Newbiathon> i could always just change it back though right?
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: do you only have one drive then?
<Newbiathon> but yeah my root folder is "boot" and window dir is "Boot"
<Newbiathon> yea
<Newbiathon> just one drive
<Newbiathon> i made a partition for kubuntu
<Newbiathon> im thinking if i change that to "boot" it might  work
<Newbiathon> and if it doesn't can't i just change back to "Boot"
<SIR_Taco> so you should be able to do "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" and see if it will reinstall
<Newbiathon> didn't work
<Fester77> gnome commander will let me view but not edit fstab ... when i view i can see lots of shit i can cant comprehend and some of it says mount .... cant make out my mountnames .... entry seems more like taken from regedit .... five 23421-24214-fdw3d etc etc
<Newbiathon> QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed: No such file or directory
<SIR_Taco> Fester77: go into the console.... type "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<SIR_Taco> or konsole... whatever you're comfortable going into
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: try doing a "sudo dpkg --configure -a" something's not right with your installation
<SIR_Taco> also... the Boot folder in Windows is completely separate from what we're talking about.... just don't mess with it :)
<SIR_Taco> I'm thinking I need some sponsors lol
<Fester77> not sure what that did ... but it seems like "type blah.txt" in dos .... i got the contents of fstab in the console ....
<Newbiathon> kdesudo: Unknown option 'configure'.
<Newbiathon> i am on 64-bit version
<Newbiathon> if that matters
<SIR_Taco> Fester77: so you have the fstab file open? do you see the mounts that are unwanted?
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: I want you to forget about kdesudo for a moment, and just open Konsole and type what I said (this technical support brought to you by Pepsi... mmmm goood... lol)
<Newbiathon> oh lol
<Newbiathon> i thought it had to be kdesudo on kubuntu lol
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: only if you want to open a GUI program in KDE with as root.... which is generally a bad idea
<Newbiathon> dang ok
<SIR_Taco> most GUI programs that need root access to finish a task will prompt for a root password
<Newbiathon> ok so now it asked for passwd, i typed it and now it must be thinking or something
<SIR_Taco> good sign
<Newbiathon> how long do i wait
<SIR_Taco> until it's done :)
<Newbiathon> ok what is a guesstimate
<Newbiathon> sorry if im being annoying
<Newbiathon> oh wait ... no, it isn't thinking
<Newbiathon> lol
<SIR_Taco> it will check every I/O device to see if there could possibly be an OS on it... and install Grub to the MBR
<Newbiathon> just went right back to the reg konsole setup
<Fester77> i get the first page and i dont know how to scroll .... say letter^ ... like "page down w^" .... dont know if thats ctrl+w or alt etc.... the " ^ " thing .... but as of the first page cant make out anything that seems relevant ..... to mounts with those "regedit" type names
<SIR_Taco> ok... now what do you get if you type "sudo update-grub"
<Newbiathon> what was that pastebin site again
<Newbiathon> i don't want to  flood
<Newbiathon> or can i pm you?
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: sure
<SIR_Taco> Fester77: fstab should look something like this : http://paste.kde.org/76597/
<SIR_Taco> where after the UUID (for hard drives anyway) marks where they are mounted. ie: in my example /dev/sdb1 is mounted as / or root drive
<Fester77> 3 entries ....1st about linux image .... /boot/vmlinuz something 2nd initrd image ... /boot/vmlinuz blahblah 3rd memtest86+ image /boot/memtest86+.bin .... then right after says done
<Newbiathon> going to reboot right fast
<Fester77> @taco : is there no unmount command ?
<Newbiathon> oh what is this taco?
<Newbiathon> http://paste.kde.org/76603/
<SIR_Taco> Fester77:  yes there is... umount is the command
<Newbiathon> i did a sudo apt-get uprade as well
<Newbiathon> i was using kdesudo apt-get upgrade/update before
<Newbiathon> i was told wrong previously
<Fester77> mkay ... i´l play with that a little .... bbl
<Fester77> thx anyway
<SIR_Taco> Fester77: you can umount a directory/folder or device.... so I can do "sudo umount /dev/sda1" or I can do "sudo umount /media/windows" if my mount were called "windows"
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: that will work great.... so long as there are no errors.... then you're lost in the woodwork
<Newbiathon> and why isn't it asking for root passwd anymore
<Newbiathon> ?
<Newbiathon> did the configure
<Newbiathon> mess up my password?
<Newbiathon> how can i tell if a  root password is still set
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: when you type your password for the first sudo... it assumes you're still you for a while in that terminal session and doesn't ask again
<Newbiathon> ok so if i close and reopen
<Newbiathon> it should ask again?
<SIR_Taco> yes
<Newbiathon> lol sorry for newbing
<Newbiathon> you will prob. start logging off when you see me coming lol
<SIR_Taco> not a problem, been there
<Newbiathon> brb im going to reboot and see what happens
<SIR_Taco> naw, I started on a not so user friendly system lol
<Newbiathon> durn
<Newbiathon> didn't say anything about win7
<SIR_Taco> hmmm
<SIR_Taco> it's a good thing I'm stubborn :P
<Newbiathon> http://paste.kde.org/76609/
<Newbiathon> that is the sudo upgrade-grub
<Newbiathon> output
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: good... was just about to ask you for it :)
<Newbiathon> i am stubborn too
<Newbiathon> lol
<SIR_Taco> you're learning :)
<Newbiathon> yeah im a fast learner
<Newbiathon> with the proper instructor
<Newbiathon> /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic???
<Newbiathon> is the vm virtual machine?
<SIR_Taco> that's what runs in your RAM to boot into Linux
<Newbiathon> oh ok
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: try this maybe? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9397658&postcount=13
<Fester77> taco this is going to be tricky since umount states that it is´nt mounted .... however gnome commaner sees it and that native file mangager sees it too ... none of them can however those mount to trash/delete them... used to sudo thing u told me ..... "sudo umount /media/e_drive"
<SIR_Taco> Fester77: but if you open the mounted directory.... can you view the files? or do you get an error? (I mean open the files, not jsut get a directory listing, as it may be cached)
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: however, instead of (hd0,1), if your windows partition is on the first partition of your drive it should be (hd0,0)
<Fester77> nah ... cant browse them either ... but as for now its kinda logical since I´ve unshared them from the vbox dialouge
<Newbiathon> ok so i go to my root folder, then etc
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: nope, ignore that haha
<Newbiathon> well which part do i do
<Newbiathon> entry added to 40_ custom?
<Newbiathon> just add that?
<SIR_Taco> Fester77: it's likely they are placeholders... but.... I haven't run into it myself
<Fester77> yeah thats also my take ... just reshared the folders and doing a guest reboot ...
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: try adding the second code box to your /etc/grub.d/40_custom file
<SIR_Taco> then a "sudo update-grub"
<Newbiathon> ok and to get to the grub.d/40_custom i go to root/etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Newbiathon> right
<SIR_Taco> in konsole: type "sudo nano /etc/grub.d/40_custom" or you can do your "kdesudo kate" and find the file that way
<Newbiathon> i got a 41_cusom file there too
<SIR_Taco> there is no 40_custom?
<Newbiathon> yeah there is
<Newbiathon> just saying
<Newbiathon> there is also a 42
<Newbiathon> 41*
<SIR_Taco> just ignore the rest :P
<FloodBotK1> Newbiathon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SIR_Taco> 40 is what we're after
<Newbiathon> ok where in the file do i paste it
<BronxDad1956> does anyone know how to put ubuntu back to default w/o re-installing the OS again?
<Newbiathon> ok i pasted the code
<Newbiathon> and you said to change the hd0,1?
<shane2peru> BronxDad1956: mv the .kde folder to .kde.bak and it should reset the desktop I think.
<Newbiathon> how do i check my partitons in kubu to see the part name or whatnot?
<shane2peru> BronxDad1956: that is the folder in the User account, it is hidden
<BronxDad1956> i think i am on gnome
<BronxDad1956> 11.04 ubuntu
<SIR_Taco> BronxDad1956: you want to go back to Gnome2?
<BronxDad1956> i just want it back to the way it was when i installed it
<BronxDad1956> whatever works
<shane2peru> BronxDad1956: ahh, I did that too, since I totally botched Unity 2 times in two days, I think it is .local, .gconf2 or something like that don't remember, but renaming them will work, and you don't lose data.
<Newbiathon> SIR_taco: do i change the hd0,1 part of the code?
<BronxDad1956> please remember. i don't want to experiment
<Newbiathon> how do i tell if it is the first partition
<shane2peru> BronxDad1956: or just move them to a backup folder in case you later want to restore a file or something from them, I never did any restoring
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: leave it as is, and run the "sudo update-grub" see if it detects it... if not change the 1 to a 0....
<shane2peru> BronxDad1956: that was well over a month ago, Ubuntu channel would be of more help to you.
<Newbiathon> k
<BronxDad1956> ok.. i will do research.. be back soon
<shane2peru> BronxDad1956: those two folders are safe experiments
<shane2peru> I dumped unity/gnome, so I don't know.
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: its always easier if I am there to see it lol
<shane2peru> possible .gnome2 as well, BronxDad1956  moving them doesn't hurt anything and should restore you.
<Newbiathon> ok so rebooting brb
<Fester77> «SIR_Taco»
<SIR_Taco> ?
<Fester77> nevermind made some superlong statement that i lost when trying to get u in pm
<SIR_Taco> lol ok, try again if you want
<Fester77> dint want to fill up the whole chat
<guest09876> hello i need some help with my wireless on a old laptop its a inspiron 1525 network card PRO/Wireless 4965 AG
<guest09876> i have the driver for it but its not working
<guest09876> i also have the radio button for the wireless turn on
<guest09876> /lib/modules/2.6.35-28-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/
<Newbiathon> well durn
<Newbiathon> didn't work
<Newbiathon> change to 0 now?
<guest09876> odd
<c2tarun> guest09876: from where did you get the driver?
<guest09876> its comes with the kernal
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: sure.... but it should show up when you do the "sudo update-grub", if not, there's no point in rebooting
<guest09876> it*
<guest09876> i havnt added any drivers to the kernal
<guest09876> its a fresh installation of kubuntu 11.04
<Newbiathon> not working
<guest09876> everything works great on it
<guest09876> all but my wifi not working
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: ... what if you type in konsole "ls /dev/sda*" how many numbers do you get after sda?
<Fester77> ok taco ....i made it .... guest is browsing host ... need to make http://www.giannistsakiris.com/index.php/2008/04/09/virtualbox-access-windows-host-shared-folders-from-ubuntu-guest/ "You could use the /etc/init.d/rc.local script to execute these commands on startup to have the shared folders automatically mounted every time you start your Ubuntu VirtualBox." .... have found rc-local and upon
<Fester77> edit it looks like some c++ script ... not at all like a windows/dos .bat file as i exepted as it says to add lines to it ... how to i add the lines ? just at the of the file ? line for line ?
<FloodBotK1> Fester77: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Newbiathon> bash: ls/dev/sda: No such file or directory
<SIR_Taco> Fester77: no, it's not like a bat file unfortunately
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: you need a space between the "ls" and the rest
<Newbiathon> just says /dev/sda in  yello
<Fester77> @ taco : http://paste.ubuntu.com/615153/
<Newbiathon> w
<Newbiathon> no numbers
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: you typed "ls /dev/sda*" without quotes?
<Newbiathon> yeah
<Newbiathon> oh sorry
<Newbiathon> didn't do the *, doh
<SIR_Taco> Fester77: sorry man, I have no idea, I don't mess much with virtualbox, only to test web pages on old Internet Explorers
<Newbiathon> ok there is /dev/sda, /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, /dev/sda3, /dev/sda4
<Fester77> mkay .... brb
<Newbiathon> should i delete that code i put in to my  custom_40 file?
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: without getting into crazy detail.... change that value before.... (the one we changed from 1 to 0) to 4, do "sudo update-grub" then 3, and update grub, etc. try them all
<SIR_Taco> one of them should give you a windows boot option lol
<guest09876> ok people this is weird
<guest09876> it started working
<Newbiathon> ok
<SIR_Taco> guest09876: it's magic :)
<guest09876> im the guy having the wifi problem
<guest09876> i have no idea what i did
<Newbiathon> so change to 0 update, change to 1 update, change to 2 update, all the way to 4 right?
<guest09876> the laptop is probably just old
<Newbiathon> or copy and paste the code 4 times with each set a diff. number?
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: yes, but run "sudo update-grub" in-between each
<Newbiathon> ok
<SIR_Taco> (someone's going to kick me for suggesting this I'm sure... but it's the less painful way lol)
<guest09876> i never had any problems with linux before unless something was just misconfigured
<guest09876> i think it maybe something to do with the radio button
<guest09876> not working right
<guest09876> thank you everyone that help me
<SIR_Taco> guest09876: best of luck
<Newbiathon> ok done
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: none had a windows entry?
<Newbiathon> should i reboot?
<Newbiathon> no
<Newbiathon> lol they all had the same entry
<SIR_Taco> then no.... there's no need to reboot
<Newbiathon> i swear i think it is bc my windows has "Boot"
<Newbiathon> and linux is "boot"
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: so let me make sure I know what's going on here: you have 1 harddrive, with 4 partitions?
<Newbiathon> this is a headache lol
<Newbiathon> yeah
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: no, it's not a boot/Boot problem haha
<Newbiathon> i have a kubuntu, swap, win7, and file storage
<Newbiathon> those are my four partitions
<SIR_Taco> you installed windows first or second?
<Newbiathon> first
<Fester77> @taco : http://paste.ubuntu.com/615159/
<Newbiathon> i made a partition in   win7 to put kubuntu on
<Newbiathon> i thought wine was for gnome
<Newbiathon> is there a kde wine
<Newbiathon> or is it for both?
<SIR_Taco> Fester77: that's where the /etc/fstab comes in to play.... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<SIR_Taco> Newbiathon: wine will work on Gnome/KDE/or any other desktop environment
<MK``> I don't think WINE does anything but get the applications to run on Linux, I don't think it uses a toolkit
<c2tarun> Newbiathon: I think wine works for both, kde and gnome'
<MK``> Well yes it will work for both :) definitely
<MK``> but I don't think it uses either, it is just its own thing completely
<c2tarun> Newbiathon: and any gnome application must work on KDE as well, just with a cartoonish look :)
<Newbiathon> ok
<MK``> then difference between gnome, kde etc. is just the toolkit they use (visual style) and the philosophy used when developing the look and feel
<MK``> the*
<SIR_Taco> which KDE tries to fix with a GTK->Qt style.... and works well, mostly
<MK``> I use GNOME, but I prefer some kde applications
<SIR_Taco> like Kate :)
<SIR_Taco> or K3b
<MK``> Ktorrent is much better than Transmission
<SIR_Taco> so can anyone with more expertise than me help Newbiathon with his boot problem? (now that some people are waking up)
<Newbiathon> hehe oh god, i have to explain again.. no biggy
<Newbiathon> heck, i might just grab what i need filewise and reinstall win7 if easier
<SIR_Taco> ok... so Newbiathon has installed Kubuntu 11.04 (yes?) and Windows 7 wont show up in his grub menu
<Newbiathon> yep
<Fester77> @ taco : hmm i´ve open fstab with kate and added the lines but it wont let me save , prolly writeprotected i dunno
<SIR_Taco> Fester77: if you're using kate then you need to use "Alt-F2" -> type:"kdesudo kate" -> type your root password -> open the file
<c2tarun> SIR_Taco: I always hear that for KDE applications we have to use kdesudo and not sudo, I just used kate with sudo and its also working, what is diff b/w kdesudo and sudo
<Newbiathon> i was told that too c2tarun
<SIR_Taco> c2tarun: yes... depends on where you use the command
<SIR_Taco> if you want to use a GUI program with root/administrative privilidges, then by all mean use kdesudo..... if you're doing command-line things like 'apt-get' if you use kdesudo, it will either error out or will give you no feedback
<SIR_Taco> and everyone is suddenly very quiet.... where are you getting your info from?
<Newbiathon> hehe i got that same info from this #
<Newbiathon> from valorie i think
<Newbiathon> on the whole kdesudo topic that is
<Newbiathon> i understand what it is now
<Newbiathon> kdesudo is for ui etc..
<Newbiathon> and sudo is for terminal
<SIR_Taco> exactly, and don't forget and/or misuse it lol
 * Linkmaster once used an GUI application with 'sudo'...
<SIR_Taco> there is a time and place for everything.... what you need to understand is that root can destroy your system if you're not careful.... that's why 'sudo' was created
<Fester77> @taco kdesudo made editing possible ... adding to lines to fstab gave me some mount error during boot .... however adding them at the bottom of rclocal did the trick ... automount now on reboot .... thanks your help :D
<SIR_Taco> Fester77: not a problem, glad I could help
<SIR_Taco> maybe didn't help... just pointed you in the vague direction lol
<Fester77> maybe there is something else.... ( of a zillion things)
<Fester77> whenever i install something i have to enter a pass ... is there any way of disableing that/autotying it ...?
<c2tarun> Fester77: my friend blogged once about a trick for this, let me get that for you
<Fester77> seems a little silly since > I < am logged in the it should know its me
<SIR_Taco> it's a security feature.... if you do it via command-line it will remember your root password for a time
<Fester77> for a time?
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: isn't it ~2 minutes?
<c2tarun> for 15mins^^ or till you close terminal
<c2tarun> Fester77: http://www.tricksfind.in/2011/05/remove-password-prompt-for-ubuntu.html
 * Linkmaster now knows why it only lasts 2 minutes..he closes them out frequently
<SIR_Taco> I have no idea how long
<c2tarun> I read this waiting time somewhere.
 * c2tarun guesses in ubuntu pocket guide
<SIR_Taco> c2tarun: better than my guess, so we'll go with that
<c2tarun> Fester77: if you are making any changes in sudoers or anyother file, make its backup first
<Fester77> hmm figures ... where is it located?
<c2tarun> Fester77: /etc/sudoers
<SIR_Taco> I really don't think that Fester77 is going to make changes to sudoers
<SIR_Taco> and I really wouldn't recommend that to most
<c2tarun> I too will never recommend that
<c2tarun> there is an easy way. you can log into root account by sudo su, that way you have to enter password only  once. But that is also not advisable.
<Fester77> will that for intance invalide my my user pass if i fuck it up?
<SIR_Taco> c2tarun: yes, you can... but that's a bad practice...
<Fester77> so i can log in etc...
<Fester77> hmm if so i think its way of limits for my newbie head
<c2tarun> Fester77: if you want to experiment go on :) but create a backup of sudoers file by    some diff name in some handy location.
<SIR_Taco> no no no, stop
<c2tarun> ok stop :)
<Fester77> doing so whould mean stopping the vbox and doing a copy of the entire harddisk before proceding
<Fester77> too much hassle
<SIR_Taco> just leave well enough alone
<c2tarun> vbox??? O_O
<c2tarun> from where comes vbox?
<Fester77> from the sun
<Fester77> yeah .... the sun made it
<c2tarun> you are using kubuntu on a vbox?
<Fester77> yup ... still too catious to go into it for real
<c2tarun> SIR_Taco: did you know that he is on vbox?
<SIR_Taco> c2tarun: yes I did... but still
<c2tarun> hmm.... vbox is specifically good for experimentations. but still dont try to go againse SUDO :)
<Sentynel> ookay, this is one hell of a weird problem. I use a Saitek Eclipse 2 keyboard. it has a button to change the keyboard backlight colour. for reasons that escape me, pressing this button is actually registered by the OS as ButtonPress and ButtonRelease events for random mouse buttons (it changes depending on the colour of the keyboard backlight)
<SIR_Taco> look.... as much as it's virtualized... the mounts are still REAL..
<Sentynel> mostly this isn't a problem, but the colour change to purple is interpreted as a right mouse click which also screws up KDE's window focus (it gets stuck)
<Sentynel> anybody know what's going on or how to stop it?
<SIR_Taco> you can ignore me, but just remember: I told you so
<c2tarun> SIR_Taco: what do you mean  by mounts are still real?? I think vbox uses some virtual space and just like chroot they are bound that they cann't use anything outside its space.
<c2tarun> Fester77: dont ignore SIR_Taco... you try to get some more experience before editing such files
<Fester77> tell me something .... when i did the visido command it open this nanoviewer (i think) .... again there was this ^n ^e for etc for navigating in the document shown in the termanil .... that ^ ... is that ctrl + n , ctrl +e etc ... cuz i tried various shift + n, alt and so on... could get none to respond so i had to quit the terminal
<c2tarun> Fester77: try using kate in place of nano
<SIR_Taco> c2tarun: yes, the OS and it's space is virtual.... but if you mount a windows and/or linux partition within your 'virtual' os.... those mounts are real and changes you make to them are real.
 * c2tarun my friend is a nano freak, specially after TATA launched nano ;)
<SIR_Taco> ie: can be very dangerous
<Fester77> that´s what i am cuz to me its just more straightforward but on the visido (not that im going to go thru with that userpassthingy) i could choose kate
<Fester77> could not i mean¨
<c2tarun> SIR_Taco: oh.. I didn't know that. I thought that when we close our vbox it stores the changes somewhere in some diff format and on restarting it restores them from there. That new information :) thanks
<SIR_Taco> c2tarun: yes, that's true, for that file-system ONLY... not mounted filesystems
<Fester77> oh its real alright ... i cant get guest to host clipboarding to work so i use a temp file on the host ... i e copy/paste clipboard to a file on host, then as i can access host filesystem i open that file on the host from within the guest to get the clipboard as a textfile
<SIR_Taco> c2tarun: I would never under any circumstance walk anyone through editing their /etc/sudoers file... ever
<Fester77> so that virtual mount is a real mount ... much like a dosbox does ... i think it just a network resource ... not a "harddisk"
<SIR_Taco> Fester77: absolutely
<c2tarun> SIR_Taco: actually while creating accounts in chroot, we have to edit our accounts to sudoers file :) so I did it before, and I thought it might not be that dangerous
<Fester77> does linux have "failsafe" as windows?
<SIR_Taco> Fester77: the only virtual part is the native file system of that virtual install.... everything else is real and binding... there is no going back
<SIR_Taco> c2tarun: I would not recommend it in general
<SIR_Taco> Fester77: what do you mean by failsafe?
<c2tarun> SIR_Taco: than how can we add an account to sudoers file?
<Fester77> im not sure what that last u where getting at taco .... im just thinking in terms of .... say i open a partitioning program from the host ... i dont think it be considering those mountpoint as harddrive space
<SIR_Taco> c2tarun: you can use the old-school user-add program :P
<c2tarun> SIR_Taco: that just create account but didn't add them to sudoers list
<SIR_Taco> c2tarun: can't use groupmod?
<Fester77> well im off .... thanx for everything ... might check back some day ... cheers m8s
<SIR_Taco> to late for that explaination I guess
<c2tarun> hmm... I'll try sometime :)
<SIR_Taco> anyway, arguement aside.... I wouldn't recommend any new-ish person to edit any file like that
<SIR_Taco> one typo and they're done
<c2tarun> yeah :)
<c2tarun> that's why I always insist on creating backups
<SIR_Taco> well... whatever works for you
<valorie> glad y'all got that worked out
<valorie> one would not use kdesudo in the cli
<SIR_Taco> valorie: thanks for that :)
<valorie> but kdesudo kate = good practice
 * valorie runs off to the grocery store
<JCSpresser> anybody know how to fix blackbuntu not seeing the wireless modem issue?
<Firefishe> Is there a way to get the current version of kde -- 4.6.x -- working on Lucid?
<c2tarun> yeah install it.
<Firefishe> c2tarun: Is there a ppa or something?
<c2tarun> Firefishe: yeah I am looking for that
<c2tarun> Firefishe: ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<Firefishe> c2tarun: Yes, but I've got Lucid 10.04 LTS.  Has someone backported the 4.6.x KDE tree for this ?
<c2tarun> hmm.... we have to check that.
<claydoh> Firefishe: you aren't going to get 4.6 into lucid easily into lucid, too many library changes that would probably break exisiting stuff
<claydoh> plus no one went out and did it for lucid
<c2tarun> claydoh: here ^^ you got the answer :)
<claydoh> for the reason above
<c2tarun> opps sorry that was for Firefishe
<c2tarun> :(
<SIR_Taco> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<claydoh> heh
<c2tarun> BTW what version does lucid have?
<c2tarun> Firefishe: ^^
<claydoh> 4.4.something, probably a 4,5 in a ppa
<SIR_Taco> claydoh: that should be safe
<Firefishe> SIR_Taco: Judging from the deb line, that's the backports repository for Natty Narwhal, correct?
<SIR_Taco> Firefishe: yes it is
<claydoh> now how would that be safe?
<c2tarun> SIR_Taco: he is on lucid
<Firefishe> SIR_Taco: Are you saying, if I use that, I should be able to install 4.6.x on Lucid?
<SIR_Taco> we'll just go back to ingoring me, lol
<c2tarun> :)
<claydoh> you could try manually adding maverick's 4.6 ppa repo and try that, but I think there would be some qt and other conflicts
<claydoh> Firefishe: no, what sir taco posted  would pull in natty and replace lucid I do believe
<SIR_Taco> no, I didn't realize that Firefishe was still on Lucid, so continue ignoring me
<olskolirc> how can i set an html wallpaper on natty
<Firefishe> SIR_Taco: Are you saying scratch the above?
<claydoh> ignore who?
<claydoh> heh we will not ignore you, why would we do that
<SIR_Taco> claydoh: exactly :)
<Firefishe> k
<c2tarun> olskolirc: what is an html wallpaper?
<claydoh> but Firefishe do try out a livecd of natty
<claydoh> you may find it quite nice
<Firefishe> claydoh: I guess I could do that.  I need to get a faster connection, though.
<olskolirc> I want to make facebook my desktop wallpaper I don't like that widget
<Firefishe> claydoh: What I'd really like to do is just set up a separate kde 4.6.x environment--say in /opt--and use that.
<c2tarun> olskolirc: I dont think we can do that... SIR_Taco do u know anything about desktop wallpapers
<c2tarun> *html
<claydoh> kde iirc provide scripts to do just that
<claydoh> Firefishe: ^^
<claydoh> I just can't remember what they call it
<claydoh> well it build it for  you
<SIR_Taco> what do you want to know about wallpapers?
<SIR_Taco> oh, I see...
<Firefishe> claydoh: Yes, I'm looking that up now.  I remember it, but it's been hard to set it up.  I'm ready for a challenge, though.
<c2tarun> SIR_Taco: sorry HTML wallpepers
<c2tarun> damnn... its a typo day for me
<SIR_Taco> olskolirc: you can add the "facebook widget" to your desktop area.... or there's an web widget too
<olskolirc> yeah im playing with it now SIR_Taco I'm not impressed
<olskolirc> i gotta find a way to get it done i remember in previous versions of ubuntu we used to load html wallpapers
<c2tarun> how??
<SIR_Taco> olskolirc: you can use webslice or webbrowser too
<olskolirc> how do I do that SIR_Taco
<SIR_Taco> go to "add widgets" and select "webbrowser"
<SIR_Taco> then you can resize it to whatever you want.... if you want it to be the whole screen, or half, or whatever
<SIR_Taco> don't leave me in suspense... it's 32 degrees in here lol
<Linkmaster> random fact about Linux: you have a LOT of libraries installed if you can grab a random file from the internet, run './configure' and it spends 30 minutes looking through everything, and does it without any issues.
<Linkmaster> and just to add to that, you run the configure, then make, then sudo make install, correct?
<SIR_Taco> random facts are best before midnight :)
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: should be: ./configure; make; sudo make install
<Linkmaster> just making sure I remember right. Some people say it should be 'make install' w/o sudo, and then some say it should be 'sudo make'[I learned that was NOT the right way]
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: some are that simple... but most arn't
<Linkmaster> Yep :P
<Linkmaster> I love apt even more since I had an experience with dependency hell awhile back
<SIR_Taco> try dependancy hell 10+ years ago... compiling a new Qt was a nightmare
<Linkmaster> oh gosh, I've heard people say stuff about that
<Linkmaster> Wasn't that back when there wasn't nearly as much uniformity?
<c2tarun> SIR_Taco: you are using linux since last 10 year? O_O
<Deorum> Hey all...I'm a novice at working with Linux in general. I've done some stuff here and there and can work my way around but just did something I'd never done before and I'm a bit stuck. I can clarify the issue via PM if anyone is interested in helping out.
<c2tarun> Deorum: clarify here in the channel :) its not a prob
<SIR_Taco> I started with Slackware in '99..... yes.... not fun, but very interesting and I learned a lot
<Deorum> Haha okay
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: I'm thinking of going to slackware/arch as a side project. Just to learn more about Linux
<Deorum> Well, just reformatted my lappy, and went ahead and created a partition for Kubuntu and installed it. Now uh, it goes straight to Kubuntu and I can't run any windows or linux discs...
<c2tarun> SIR_Taco: wow... salutes to SIR_Taco I am using linux since last 10 months :(
<SIR_Taco> c2tarun: lots to learn :)
<Deorum> At this point I really just want to start anew and install Windows first, but it won't pick up the fact that there's a disc in there at all...
<Sentynel> Deorum: you need to change the boot order in your BIOS
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: one last thing..the INSTALL file on this says 'make install' should I run it as root anyways?
<Deorum> Hmm
 * Linkmaster knows that running as root can create issues
<c2tarun> Sentynel: why boot order?
<Deorum> I see no bios options whatsoever...it takes me straight into the Grub countdown
<Deorum> Am I screwed? :<
<Sentynel> Deorum: it'll be del or f12 or something as soon as it starts
<Linkmaster> Deorum: no, just power it off, then power it on and prss F2 repeatedly
<c2tarun> Deorum: have patience
<Deorum> HAha
<Deorum> Haha*
<Deorum> Alright, one sec
<Linkmaster> or F12...F2 is usually full BIOS specs though
<c2tarun> Sentynel: what do you think is the problem? Why boot order?
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: when you run "make" and you have no errors, the program is compiled and ready to go. You can run it from that directory/folder and should have no problems. IF it's a program that you trust, you and run "sudo make install" which will put it into your filesystem (ie: /usr/..... whatever)
<Sentynel> c2tarun: it's not booting off CDs at all, therefore it's booting off the hard disk before checking the CD
<Deorum> Oh man yesss. It didn't occur to me that it was F2, haha. I was bashing F8 and F12 this whole time
<Deorum> Thanks, give me a sec.
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: oh really? I learned something new..'make' pretty much makes the program usuable, and the 'sudo make install' makes it system-wide. is this accuraet?
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: exactly
<c2tarun> Sentynel: but he said that he installed kubuntu and Grub is not giving option for windows.
<c2tarun> kubuntu and windows both are on HDD
<Sentynel> c2tarun: he said he formatted it, and that linux or windows disks won't work
<c2tarun> Sentynel: [09:55] <Deorum> Well, just reformatted my lappy, and went ahead and created a partition for Kubuntu and installed it. Now uh, it goes straight to Kubuntu and I can't run any windows or linux discs...
<Deorum> Oh sweet. The Livecd is running again. I appreciate it!
<Deorum> hahaha
<c2tarun> "created a partition for kubuntu and installed it "
<Deorum> I'll see if I can fix this now. Damn.
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: so I could have Gimp 2.blah installed on my system... I can download gimp 5.amazing and save it to /home/whoever/gimp-amazing/ run ./configure and make and run it from that directory, and everyone else would be running Gimp-blah :)
<c2tarun> Sentynel: I dont think this is going to help him starting windows, unless he knows how to update grub
<Deorum> Like I said, I am still a newb haha.
<Deorum> I've messed with the menu.lst, if that helps
<Deorum> like, successfully.
<Sentynel> c2tarun: if he's formatted it, windows ain't installed
<Deorum> Right
<Deorum> It's just Kubuntu on here at the moment
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: but if you were to do the "sudo make install" part... then everyone would be running gimp-amazing
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: sounds...nice! I like it. a good way to be sneaky[and to run programs without root priviledges..need to make sure if I have to lock someone up to not allow them access to a konsole]
<c2tarun> Deorum: did you format your whole HDD or just one partition?
<Deorum> The whole HDD
<Deorum> I was meaning to reinstall Windows and Kubuntu
<c2tarun> Deorum: damn... then how were you expecting and option for windows :)
<Deorum> haha
<Sentynel> Deorum: you shouldn't need to fiddle with grub, it'll detect windows automatically, but note that windows installing WILL overwrite GRUB
<Deorum> I wasn't. I was just hoping I could boot the disc
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: yes and no.... often you need to install libraries and programs to build it... so you would  still need root access
<c2tarun> Deorum: and since you are a newbie and MS's boot is darn IDIOT :) I'll not suggest you to install win over kubuntu
<Deorum> My only issue was it wasn't booting any discs
<c2tarun> or win after kubuntu
<Deorum> haha right
<Deorum> I've always installed Windows first
<Sentynel> Deorum: yeah, sensible. you can do it the other way around, though; you just need to fire up the linux livecd and run grub-install
<Sentynel> after installing windows
<Deorum> right
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: would it be possible to move the 'make' file elsewhere? Say, I want to 'make' a whole bunch of stuff, and put it all in one folder...can that be done?
<c2tarun> Sentynel: dont you think we have to mount the partition containing kubuntu on some location into live cd and then install grub in it?
<Deorum> I appreciate the bumps in the right direction, thanks for not going all "RTFM" :)
<Linkmaster> rtfm..?
 * c2tarun hate manuals :(
<c2tarun> Linkmaster: read the fu***ing manual :)
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: make files are dependent on their programs.... essentially Make files tell the OS what libraries/programs it needs in order to compile successfully
<Linkmaster> Ohh, hm. well, I'm learning new stuff, this is good :D
<Sentynel> c2tarun: you need /boot on the disk mounted somewhere, but it doesn't matter how or where you put it, you just pass the location to grub-install
<SIR_Taco> I would love to be sleeping right now.... but it's too hot, so you're stuck with me haha
<Deorum> Yessss. Finally. It pulled up the Windows disc
<Deorum> Yeesh
<c2tarun> Deorum: do you understand the concept of mounting?
<Deorum> Now I shall start fresh
<Deorum> Sorta :P
<c2tarun> SIR_Taco: where are you from?
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: so, you compile stuff from source, I know keeping the original tar.gz/bz2 files are suggested, what about the folders? Can I move them into their own folder of 'make-etc' so that it doesn't clog up a certain folder??
<SIR_Taco> c2tarun: Canada
<Sentynel> Deorum: okay I'm going to bed, g'luck with getting windows to play nice
<c2tarun> SIR_Taco: Canada is also hot?? O_O I heard its very cold there throughout the year.
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: with Kubuntu/Ubuntu I would stay away from source stuff if you can.... or run it locally (ie don't run sudo make install)
 * Linkmaster has shifty eyes
<Linkmaster> I already ran it as root, though it works just fine
<SIR_Taco> c2tarun: yep, it's all polar bears and igloors lol
<Linkmaster> I'm just wondering if I can quarentine the folder for future use if I ever want to 'sudo make uninstall' it
<c2tarun> SIR_Taco: :)
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: it's just a matter of down the road when you update, you'll have random files lying around.... not really a huge deal with the way harddrives are now, but still
<Linkmaster> ah, okay. Though compiling from source is probably more recommended for slackware/arch?
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: you need to realize that there wasn't a 'nice' package manager back then.... man I feel old lol
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: call it wisdom!
<SIR_Taco> you always ended up with orphaned files here and there... not a bid deal... most are all tiny (>1k)
<SIR_Taco> er less than 1k, whatever, not a big deal now... was a big deal then
<SIR_Taco> I remember compiling the kernel overnight on my Pentium-133.... lol
<innominatum> Что творится?
<Tm_T> !ru | innominatum
<ubottu> innominatum: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Guest20403> coming from ubuntu / gnome iam used to type in my passphrase for a key once, being able to reuse thise for the current session. With KDE i have to retype every time. Is there a way to change that?
<fayaz_> EugenMayer: could you explain that a bit more?
<thoeger> Hi folks; I have a problem that my time settings in KDE only allow me to select the UTC time zone, which is not the one I need. How can I add more options than just UTC?
<thoeger> ...Might be worth mentioning that I am running KDE from an original Ubuntu GNOME/UNity install where I scrapped most of the software and installed the Kubuntu-desktop package through synaptic.
<k0s> Hi!
<k0s> люди ау
<Newbiathon> yo
<Newbiathon> how can i see .php files in my  home folder that i create
<Newbiathon> in kubu
<Newbiathon> hello?
<Newbiathon> anyone up?
<Newbiathon> where is SIR taco lol
<Newbiathon> yo
<Newbiathon> anyone awake yet?
<Newbiathon> jeeeezzz
<Newbiathon> yo
<Tm_T> Newbiathon: yes?
<fayaz_> Newbiathon: are you trying to execute the php files?
<Newbiathon> yeah
<Newbiathon> or even just see them in the folder
<Newbiathon> i want to cut on my lamp and click my index.php
<Newbiathon> which isn't saving or showing up
<Newbiathon> imm using bluefish
<ilias> hi all. well, well. i just came to 10.04 from 11.2 suse as i told yesterday. i have 2 problems. the first is that after booting the language flag in task bar is becoming pixelized. the same view has the icon of dolhin in tip above it when i pass the mouse over it in the task bar. the 2nd problem is that although the system saw my PixelView PlayTv-USB PRO (PAL) FM kdetv says no  devices found any hepl plz?
<Newbiathon> if i name a file whatever.php and save it to /home/website/whatever.php
<Newbiathon> why cant i browse to the folder and see the file
<Newbiathon> if i make a folder i can see it
<Newbiathon> but not files
<Newbiathon> help!
<fayaz_> what exactly did you name the file...
<fayaz_> ?
<Newbiathon> index.php
<fayaz_> did you try refreshing the browser?
<Newbiathon> yeah
<Newbiathon> dolphin
<Newbiathon> wtf
<Newbiathon> driving me nuts
<Newbiathon> i mean really... something this simple
<Newbiathon> so far, linux is the most broken os ever
<ilias> any idea?
<fayaz_> Newbiathon: could it be that you're not creating the file at the location you're seeing?
<Newbiathon> ok in blufish i do a save as/ then go to /home/user/website/file.php
<Newbiathon> enough said
<Newbiathon> it should be there when i browse to /home/user/website
<Newbiathon> but.. it isn't
<ilias> does anyone know why my language flag becomes "pixelized"?
<ilias> anyone can help me to setup my usb tv card?
<ilias> anyone does he know how can i setup bttv driver?
<Newbiathon> ok is anyone awake who knows about kubuntu
<Newbiathon> ?
<c2tarun> I have two kubuntu's on my system, one maverick and one natty. I am not able to start my natty. System is freezing on kubuntu splash screen. :(
<larsjaaa> Hi, Anyone else have login problems? I got a message from a friend, and found this was posted a couple of hours ago: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10884299
<larsjaaa> libpam* packages was updated a short while ago, hope this Kubuntu 10.04 login problem is a local one..
<sourav7mishra> Hi can some one please tell how to find the parameters for the cmake command, while compiling a software package..?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<bbr> hola... quizas alguien pueda decirme un gestor de grub?
<bbr> antes, en la version 9.1 tenia uno muy bueno pero no recuerdo cual era.
<Pici> !es | bbr
<ubottu> bbr: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Chronix> .-.
<BluesKaj> :-:
<Chronix> i wonder if i should go back on windows or stay on linux
<BluesKaj> Chronix, , we can't make that decision for you , but in my experience windows has it's place , but Linux is definitely my choice due to it's versatility
<BluesKaj> Chronix, what's your issue(s) ?
<Chronix> well the doubt is made up because i want to program games in C++
<Chronix> so thats why im wondering
<Chronix> well i know SDL and opengl should be cross platform
<Chronix> but im also new to linux so that kinda slows me down or maybe if i stay on here it will help me later on twice more
<BluesKaj> Chronix, I know practically nothing about games or programming, but stick around , there's lots who do.
<melkor> I cannot figure out how to make my desktop icons show up.
<melkor> okay, folder view is almost what I want, but now I would like to make it use the Desktop folder.
<BluesKaj> look in the kmenu/apps addto desktop or for folders., drag and drop , then choose icon view
<melkor> thanks
<BluesKaj> melkor, in the kmenu , right click for those options
<se3n> hello there :)
<the_p_> hi. i have a big prolem with kmail. it constantly freezes when i try to send an e-mail.
<ogzy> i installed 10.04 from alternate cd with disk encryption, when i try to add a network printer from the web, the step never comes to the driver selecgtion part always looping between Connection and then Name, description entrance, any idea?
<BluesKaj> add a network printer from the web,?  ogzy
<ogzy> BluesKaj: by choosing AppSocket/Jet
<ogzy> BluesKaj: then i enter socket:/ip_number:9100, then it asks me to give name and description but the next step never is driver choosing coming back to the connection entrance screen
<BluesKaj> ogzy, where is this printer located ,on your LAN or is it on a remote network?
<ogzy> BluesKaj: yes i added it from KDE PrinterManagement interface but from the web i couldnt managed to add
<amichair_> how do I gracefully logout a local kde session when connecting remotely via ssh?
<BluesKaj> ogzy, I'm not sure but justusing an IP address probly won't work , ssh into the printer port would be one method, but I haven't tried it
<amichair_> i.e., is there a command that does a clean user logout from console?
<BluesKaj> logout should work , amichair_ ...works here
<BluesKaj> amichair_,  exit used to work until I install NFS server and client on the network
<BluesKaj> er installed
<amichair_> BluesKaj: when I type logout, it just writes a few lines and closes the ssh session, but the kde session stays on
<BluesKaj> close the kde session first
<amichair_> BluesKaj: I'm looking for a console command, that can be run from a remote ssh session, that will gracefully shutdown a kde session
<amichair_> BluesKaj: what's the command to close a kde session?
<BluesKaj> I just close whatever open folder or app I have running remotely as I would if it was on my desktop
<BluesKaj> amichair_, are you X forwarding in ssh to use GUIs remotely?
<amichair_> BluesKaj: no, just console ssh, no X over connection (the X is running on the target host only)
<amichair_> BluesKaj: to be more precise, the screen is frozen on one pc, can't interact with it. But I can ssh from another pc and everything in the background seems to be ok - i.e. only the display (nvidia drivers?) are stuck. I want to gracefull shut the running session down rather than do a violent reboot and lose data.
<melkor> amichair_: can you use ctrl+alt - f2, to change your tty ?
<amichair_> nope, keyboard isn't responding either
<amichair_> I just saw (via remote ssh) that X is taking 100% cpu
<melkor> amichair_: you can 'shutdown' which will end your session pretty normally.
<amichair_> so I want to kill it, but looking for the graceful way to do it rather than just kill it and all the running apps within
<melkor> are you using kwin ?
<amichair_> melkor: shutdown will shutdown the whole pc no? not just the user session?
<amichair_> melkor: yep, standard kubuntu natty
<melkor> mine locked up the other day, and I killed kwin then I was able to log out.
<amichair_> melkor: if I kill X or kwin, what happens to all the apps which are open in the session?
<melkor> well when you kill kwin nothing happens, but then your display is really bad.  If you kill x I think your applications will go down with it.
<amichair_> melkor: ok, then I can try killing kwin
<amichair_> for the record, what would be the right way of gracefully shutting down X?
<melkor> do you know what rckdm is?
<amichair_> melkor: ok, killed kwin, now I see a flicker on the screen every few minutes, but everything still stuck, and ssh session barely responding too
<amichair_> every few seconds, that is
<amichair_> rckdm? doesn't ring a bell
<melkor> amichair_: it looks like you could use kdm but I don't know.
<amichair_> melkor: but how do I kill X first? there must be something better than kill -9 or such (which will kill all apps under it violently too, if I understand correctly)
<melkor> you should be able to go through an x service, such as start x or kdm.
<amichair_> melkor: can you explain? I don't get how to do it
<melkor> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=462370
<melkor> amichair_: can you use the keyboard yet?
<amichair_> no, the pc is completely unresonsive other than via ssh
<amichair_> if I just kill X using 'kill' do the apps in the session close normally or get killed violently?
<melkor> What is a violent death?
<ilias> any idea how can i setup under 10.04 my Pixelview usb tv device?
<amichair_> melkor: I mean just killing a process cold-turkey, rather than letting it do it's own clean shutdown routine
<Henson_D> could someone help me verify a bug in dolphin's column view?
<amichair_> melkor: like happens with kill -9 for example, as opposed to selecting 'quit' from an app's menu
<melkor> You might want to try linux and ask about restarting an xserver, but at this point it sounds like your apps are going to die a miserable death.
<BluesKaj> amichair_, how about kdm service stop
<amichair_> BluesKaj: doesn't help
<amichair_> oh well, I guess I'll have to kill -9 X and everything under it, hope nothing gets corrupt
<BluesKaj> stopx?
<BluesKaj> ilias, http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/USBVision_devices
<BluesKaj> Henson_D, columnview bug ?
<amichair_> ok, I killed it all (with kill -9), starting session anew ok (hope nothing got corrupt)
<amichair_> thanks
<BluesKaj> stopx maybe , but you left
<amichair_> BluesKaj: yeah, I see that now :-)
<amichair_> will try it next time... thanks
<amichair_> BluesKaj: although kill <x> didn't work either, so I don't know if it would work. only kill -9 <x> did it
<Henson_D> BluesKaj: if you have a column with more icons in it than can fit on the screen (you have a scroll bar on the side of the column) and you click the last item that's visible on the screen, it will highlight the item after the one you wanted it to highlight.  It won't do this when you first enter the directory, but if you scroll around a little, then it will.
<masese> hi guys, what program on ubuntu reads documents in microsoft publisher format?
<Henson_D> BluesKaj: the item below the one you wanted will be highlighted in blue, but the item you wanted will have a little underline beneath it.
<Henson_D> masese: I ran into this problem a month ago, and was unable to find anything.
<masese> ooh dear, that means i can't read these files.
<ilias> ok. i read it, but where is the driver?
<BluesKaj> Henson_D, I'm not seeing that here
<BluesKaj> Henson_D, which kde ?
<Henson_D> BluesKaj: what KDE version are you using?
<masese> how do you read it?
<Henson_D> BluesKaj: :-) 4.6.2
<BluesKaj> <----4.6.3
<Henson_D> BluesKaj: ok, thanks for your input.  I'll upgrade and see if the problem has been resolved.
<ilias> i mean i went to the link provided but i cannot find any driver
<BluesKaj> Henson_D, it's bit less stable if you use nondefault windows decor and themes
<Henson_D> masese: I wasn't able to read the file.  Is the creator of the file able to save it in another format?
<BluesKaj> on both 4.6.2. and3
<Henson_D> BluesKaj: I'm using the standard themes, so I haven't noticed any problems.  Everything seems to work better than the 4.5.x versions for me.
<masese> no he can't coz he is not using ubuntu
<bakouchskii>  Saluu tout l'monde !
<BluesKaj> bakouchskii, bonjour , c'est canal anglais. le canal francais - #ubuntu-fr
<bakouchskii> Blueskaj,... ha d'accord! Je te remercie, Bonne journée a toi.
<nikitis> hello
<melkor> the expose is very nice, is there a shortcut for it?
<EugenMayer> melkor: yeah, esp the "search"
<flykillers> can anyone help me... E: Error http://archive.canonical.com natty InRelease
<EugenMayer> http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/applications/444987-kde-4-5-active-screen-edges-keyboard-shortcuts.html
<akis> can anyone help to setup my prolink usb tv device under 10.04?
<Ddpbf> flykillers: what exactlly you want?
<Ddpbf> *exactly
<SeanTater> Out of curiosity, is there a way to lower the threshold before the OOM-killer starts killing off processes?
<SeanTater> It seems silly to wait 10 minutes for it to fill up the swap really slowly when it could kill it off earlier
<jebula> Hi, I've been trying to launch geany as a normal user and I get a segmentation fault. I can however launch it when I issue the sudo command prior. Any ideas or help is appreciated.
<jebula> I have even tried to compile this from source myself and get the same result.
<jebula> It crashes after trying to load the ~/.config/geany configurations
<maco> jebula: try deleting that then
<jebula> I have
<jebula> It recreates it and then seg faults again
<jebula> I have tried creating a new user and launching it same effect.
<maco> sounds like a bug then
<jebula> Would you be willing to install it and then let me know if you get the same result. I'm running 11.04
<maco> im running 10.10
<maco> they have different versions of geany
<jebula> yeah hmm
<jebula> think i could try to fallback to version from 10.10?
<nicolino> hi there
<eXistensL> is anyone awake!?!?
<eXistensL> :D
<Peace-> eXistensL: ?
<eXistensL> can i ask a question regarding kubuntu?!?
<akis> how can i setup kubuntu firewall?
<Peace-> akis: easy there i amoduel
<shane2peru> ok, kubuntu locked up when I tried to print a document!  That was annoying
<Peace-> akis: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/01/25/easy-firewall-for-kde4-kubuntu/
<akis> where can i find it. it is not in my menu.
<Peace-> shane2peru: mm
<eXistensL> ok, nevermind the etiquette, does anyone know where the themes downloaded via kdm-theme-changer (in system settings) are downloaded!?!?
<shane2peru> Peace-: ubuntu in general has HP printer issues, or at least for the last few releases I'm always fighting with my HP 1022n Laser Printer
<Peace-> shane2peru: you need to look at log
<Peace-> shane2peru: noppe
<Peace-> shane2peru: i have a hp
<akis> is it in settings? why i didn't see it?
<Peace-> no problem with hat
<FloodBotK1> Peace-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> akis: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/UFW+KControl+Module?content=137789
<shane2peru> Peace-: xorg was up to 105% cpu usage, what log should I check?
<Peace-> akis: you need to compile it it's easy
<Peace-> shane2peru: what did you use? hp-toolbox?
<Peace-> akis: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/01/25/easy-firewall-for-kde4-kubuntu/
<shane2peru> Peace-: well my network printer has been problematic since probably Lucid, and on my wifes computer it prints without a problem I think sh is running Lucid.
<Peace-> shane2peru: without some informations i can't help.
<Peace-> shane2peru: did you use hp software?
<eXistensL> akis: i remember using a program to setup firewalls but i'm struggling remember the name
<akis> do i have just to give this command?
<shane2peru> Peace-: I usually set it up the default ubuntu way, printers add printer, it is reconginzed and setup,  then it has problems, so I usually install the hp way via command line.
<Peace-> shane2peru: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/01/25/easy-firewall-for-kde4-kubuntu/
<Peace-> shane2peru: sorry
<Peace-> shane2peru: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/31/plasma-desktopjO1748.jpg
<eXistensL> akis: gotcha, "Firestarter"
<Peace-> eXistensL: it's gtk
<Peace-> eXistensL: it's not kde software
<eXistensL> ...
<Peace-> eXistensL: there is a kcm module for that
<Peace-> .
<akis> although firewall is not compiled runs behind the scenes?
<eXistensL> i though was a generic question
<Peace-> akis: btw fireware is already installed
<Peace-> akis: you need only a interface
<Peace-> to configure it
<Peace-> stop
<shane2peru> Peace-: what log should I check out, I just repeated the error
<akis> ok, ic, if i dont configure it, it is protect it by default the whole system?
<shane2peru> give me about 2min my system is super slow because of this lockup
<Peace-> akis: you need to activate it
<Peace-> shane2peru: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/31/plasma-desktopej1748.jpg
<Peace-> akis: are you under router?
<Peace-> akis: you have an private line?
<akis> yes of course i am
<eXistensL> ...
 * Peace- he uses linux system since 4 years , he uses a router with a private lan and he doesn't use firewalls
<Peace-> because the router has an integrate firewall
<Peace-> like every routers
<akis> routers have their own firewall, i know...but why not activate softaware's also?
<eXistensL> still noone responded to "where i can find the files automatically downloaded via kdm-theme-manager (assuming they aren't in /usr/share/whatsoever-kde/kdm/themes" ?
<Peace-> akis: you don't need
<Peace-> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME)  and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<cousin_mario> Hello.
<shane2peru> Peace-: oh yep, lots of udev-configure-printer
<shane2peru> errors
<cousin_mario> Is it possible to alter the behaviour of the mousewheel in Kaffeine?
<Peace-> shane2peru: ok so ...
<Peace-> shane2peru: please remove your printer
<akis> or you think is nothing to win adding it?
<shane2peru>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  Queue ipp://localhost:631/printers/LaserJet1022n has matching device URI  that is the error
<Peace-> shane2peru:  sudo apt-get install hplip-gui
<Peace-> akis: look kid , i don't use a firewall since 4 year
<Peace-> akis: and i have a router...
<Peace-> no problems
<shane2peru> hplip-gui installed
<Peace-> shane2peru: ok
<Peace-> shane2peru: hp-setup
<shane2peru> Peace-: right, that was the command I used to setup the printer with
<Peace-> shane2peru: oh ok
<Peace-> shane2peru: then do the same stuff
<Peace-> shane2peru: and then go here
<shane2peru> you mean re-set it up?
<Peace-> shane2peru: yes
<Peace-> shane2peru: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/31/plasma-desktopAO1748.jpg
<akis> i didn't have any problems too using for years suse distros. but i am new in kubuntu distros on my notebook and this is the reason i am wondering.
<Peace-> shane2peru: then read this could work as not http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/09/09/hp-fucking-photosmart-7762/
<Peace-> akis: wth , then , linux doesn't need of 2 firewall... if you are in a private lane with a router
<Peace-> it's useless
<shane2peru> Peace-: what is your desktop?  I see the k menu, but it isn't the kde menus?
<Peace-> akis: btw there is a gui for that
<Peace-> !firewall | akis
<ubottu> akis: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME)  and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<Peace-> shane2peru: ok it's shelf a part of lancelot
<Peace-> shane2peru: you can find how to get it here automatically
<Peace-> shane2peru: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/05/27/unity-kde-another-test/
<Peace-> that is my blog of course
<akis> ok, it's clear. thanks...could u maybe help me to setup my Prolink usb tv device to make it work with a tv program under 10.04?
<shane2peru> hmm, I like my old fashioned k menu.  Just looked almost like unity in a k setting.
<Peace-> akis: sudo apt-get install kaffeine
<Peace-> akis: then try kafffeine
<Peace-> should work for the most of usb tv device
<akis> i installed kaffeine to play dvd's to, but i dont't think is enough. i think kaffeine plays only digital tv
<Peace-> akis: lsusb | grep -i prolink
<akis> why kdetv answers that "no device present although lsusb says it is?
<akis> do i have to install any driver or the appropriate driver is pre-installed?
<Peace-> akis: i have said
<Peace-> akis: lsusb | grep -i prolink
<Peace-> give me
<Peace-> .
<akis> ok. ok. i c. i am not on this machine now. i do have to understand so i can try tomorrow. what is about this command?
<Peace-> akis: i need of ID
<Daskreech> Peace-: Just checking did you make a KDE version of Unity in JS
<akis> i 'll get it tomorrow 10 am GT and i 'll write it here. i wish i 'll meet you to help me.
<akis> do u think there is a chance to fix it?
<Peace-> Daskreech: i have modified the layout of panels to give it a touch of unity
<Peace-> yes with javascript
<Peace-> akis: of coruse there is
<Peace-> akis: basically you need to run kaffeine on konsole
<Peace-> and see what it says
<Daskreech> Peace-: how long did that take>
<Peace-> then i guess there is some stuff to do
<Peace-> Daskreech: 10 minutes
<Daskreech> wow
<Daskreech> how close is it?
<Peace-> Daskreech: i did the same for gnome2
<Peace-> Daskreech: well it's not close
<Peace-> it's "like"
<Daskreech> I suppose  just the parts that you care about
<Peace-> Daskreech: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/27/UNity.gif
<Peace-> Daskreech: http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/macstyle2.jpeg
<Daskreech> That's pretty nice :)
<Peace-> Daskreech: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/04/17/kde-configure-panels-in-gnome-way-configure-kde-desktop-for-each-user/
<Daskreech>  did you see the new Canonical mockup for the file explorer?
<akis> ok. i will come back for this. something else for the end. i realised that language keyboard flag is getting sometimes 'pixelized'. The same is happening with the icons on the tips of minimized windows in task bar. do u have any idea why happens this?
<Peace-> akis: bad video driver  i guess
<Peace-> akis: try to use xrender instead of opegl
<Peace-> akis: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/05/31/plasma-desktopKx1748.jpg
<akis> i guess too that, but how can i fix it. the video driver was installed from the system during the installation.
<akis> ook. i am reading.
<Peace-> Daskreech: no i ahve not seen
<akis> i have disabled desktops effects to make kde faster
<Peace-> Daskreech: i use only their kernel
<Peace-> xD
<cousin_mario> Is there a PPA for KDE 4.7 yet?
<Peace-> cousin_mario: i guess no
<cousin_mario> :/
<Peace-> cousin_mario: kde 4.7 it's beta.
<Peace-> beta = not stable
<cousin_mario> Peace-: good enough for a PPA though
<Peace-> users shoudl use only stable stuff
<cousin_mario> Peace-: I wanted to test it in a VM.
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> that is a good idea
<akis> a ok. i understood. does this change also the appearence?
<cousin_mario> But I couldn't find packages for any distro, let alone ubuntu.
<Peace-> akis: if you have not effects that modications = no effect
<Peace-> akis: so .. ==> you have to change the driver
<Peace-> because the video driver sucks
<Peace-> cousin_mario: opensuse should have
<Peace-> cousin_mario: ubuntu is slower
<Peace-> a bit for kde...
<akis> the change of driver isn't so easy though
<Peace-> akis: video card?
<Peace-> akis: it's easy... but.. you need to understand what your are doing...
<akis> gforce but i dont remember the exact type. i am not on this machine
<Peace-> nvidia righ?
<akis> right
<Peace-> there are 2 driver noveau = open
<Peace-> then the proprietary one
<Peace-> so if you want enalbe or disable it
<Peace-> just do this on konsole
<cousin_mario> Peace-: thanks, I'll have a look at it
<Peace-> akis: jockey-kde
<Peace-> that can enable or disable video drivers
<Peace-> or of course there is the ppa
<Peace-> but you can break the video stuff i mean xorg = konsole login
<Peace-> and you could even be NOT able to run X so = konsole only :D
<akis> you r very helpful. i save the log of this conversation and i ll try tomorrow. i wish i ll meet you tomorrow afternoon.
<Peace-> akis: this is the ppa https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa BUT BE CARE
<Peace-> akis: with that you can break Xorg
<Peace-> so you nedd to remove the ppa and reinstall nvidia drivers
<Peace-> so you nedd to remove the ppa ===> remove alpha driver ===and reinstall nvidia drivers
<Peace-> *need
<Peace-> akis: adding ppa and removing the dirvers is not for noob
<Peace-> make sure you have understood that
<Peace-> ok i have to go , in italy it's time to eat something
<Peace-> bye bye
<akis> ok. thanks a lot.
<akis> bye
<akis> r u form italy?
<akis> *from
<cousin_mario> Right, in fact it's dinnertime for me as well!
<Daskreech> Peace-: http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/marlin_file_browser_by_danrabbit-d2xxmmu.png
<okku56> http://www.minecraft4free.com?id=1225349
<okku56> plz any moreon e click
<okku56> somybody go there
<kaddi> lol, i almost reported that
<armaan> hi
<armaan> cn anybody tell me ,,where cn i find the source code of remastersys
<Isis___> hello everyone, Im trying to get the desktop search running, i dont see it in the settings for layout. Which packages sould i install*?
<Isis___> I have nepu ok but strigi is not running
<Isis___> hello everyone, Im trying to get the desktop search running, i dont see it in the settings for layout. Which packages sould i install?
<MaDiNfO_> hi
<MaDiNfO_> i am using kubuntu
<MaDiNfO_> 10.04.2 LTS and uses php 5.3.2
<MaDiNfO_> it is going to be updated soon ?
<Daskreech> MaDiNfO_: not in LTS
<Daskreech> LTS gets bugfixes only
<MaDiNfO_> that php version contains lots of bugs...
<jjjjoe> gimp keeps crashing on my kubuntu 11.04
<MaDiNfO_> 5.3.3
<MaDiNfO_> gets them resolved....
<jjjjoe> (gimp:4435): GLib-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.28.6/./glib/goption.c:2132: ignoring no-arg, optional-arg or filename flags (8) on option of type 0
<jjjjoe> [1]+  Segmentation fault      gimp
<MaDiNfO_> aperantly
<MaDiNfO_> or later
<jjjjoe> Anyone else seeing this?
<jjjjoe> Gimp just exits on load
<jjjjoe> with error above
<Ddpbf> jjjjoe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10788555
<fester77> i got ubunto ... installed kde .... afterwards unistalled gnome ... that makes it Kubuntu right ? just to make sure im the right chat...
<Ddpbf> fester77: it is same distro only difference is desktop environment
<Ddpbf> kut kde is 1000 times better :)
<fester77> anyway ... iǘe installed dosbox from the KpackageKit and now im interessted in locating the installation so i can edit dosbox.conf
<fester77> tried searching for it but i get zip
<fester77> being a windows user it just seemed more convinient
<Ddpbf> ~/.dosboxrc
<jjjjoe> fester77, Thanks so much!
<fester77> from / ?
<jjjjoe> fester77, =)
<fester77> mkay .... dolphin is chewing thry the hdd atm .... hope uŕe right
<Ddpbf> fester77: press alt+f2
<fester77> when ?
<Ddpbf> then type kate ~/.dosboxrc
<Ddpbf> when little window pops up
<Ddpbf> :)
<Ddpbf> or dolphin ~/.doxbox
<Ddpbf> and see if there is any file dosbox.conf
<Ddpbf> or something simmilar
<fester77> did that but it open kate .dosboxrc  without the ~/
<Ddpbf> ok nepomuk and strigi found it
<Ddpbf> :)
<fester77> isńt there a "program files" that u can got to from / ?
<Ddpbf> http://www.dosbox.com/wiki/Dosbox.conf#Linux
<Ddpbf> programms are installed in /usr/bin
<Ddpbf> but linux (and unix) works pretty much different than windows
<natman2> hi, im looking for some help with searching folders inside kubuntu
<Ddpbf> natman2: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase-apps/kfind/kfind.html
<natman2> Ddpbf: thanks
<Ddpbf> np
<Ddpbf> :)
<mbnoimi> where can I request to add new software in ubuntu repositories?
<Pici> !newpackage
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Ddpbf> mbnoimi: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter= check if there is that package in launchpad
<Sebas_> I'm having problems with installing Kubuntu 11.04 and a seagate 1TB hdd drive.. when the installer comes to prepare partitions.. I get an awkward screen and cannot continue the install.. what kind of bug is this? and I've googled some but cannot find anything like this prob.
<mbnoimi> Ddpbf: nop, q7z doesn't exist
<Sebas_> I've tried repartitioning and such but all the same
<natman2> is it normal that java is very slow to load on my browser, it s a linux/64bit thing?
<Daskreech> MaDiNfO_: you can probably add a PPA with a newer version
<Daskreech> Sebas_: does parted show the HDD correctly?
<Sebas_> Daskreech: yes and hdd is healthy
<Sebas_> I can install win np on it
<Sebas_> did many 11.04 installs and np
<Daskreech> Sebas_: so just one of the times it randomly started crashing?
<Sebas_> no with this hdd I cannot do the Disk Setup part of the installer
<Sebas_> Daskreech: that event goes bad and get an different screen than usual with partitioning a hdd
<Daskreech> Sebas_: can you run partitionmanager ?
<Sebas_> sure
<Newbiathon> yo
<Newbiathon> anyone up?
<Daskreech> Nope
<Newbiathon> how come i cannot turn off my lamp server with "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop"
<Daskreech> ...
<Daskreech> cause that just turns off a ?
<Newbiathon> and it is running under my computer name instead of local host 127.0.0.1 it is running on 127.0.1.1
<Newbiathon> how to turn off mysql etc...?
<Daskreech> Newbiathon: /etc/init.d/mysqld stop
<Ddpbf> Daskreech: you forget sudo
<Newbiathon> that wasn't right
<Newbiathon> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<Newbiathon> utility, e.g. service mysql stop
<Newbiathon> w/e that means
<Ddpbf> Newbiathon: sudo service mysql stop
<Newbiathon> stop: Unknown instance:
<Ddpbf> lol
<Ddpbf> try sudo/etc/init.d/mysqld stop
<Ddpbf> *sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld stop
<Newbiathon> sudo: /etc/init.d/mysqld: command not found
<Daskreech> Newbiathon: sudo service mysql stop
<Daskreech> wait
<Newbiathon> stop: Unknown instance:
<Daskreech> I think it might be sudo service stop mysql
<Daskreech> I hardly use that command :)
<Newbiathon> nah
<Newbiathon> oh well server isn't running anymore
<Newbiathon> apache2 is off now
<DeltaEpsilon> is kubuntu going to provide kde 4.7 beta packages?
<Newbiathon> i have dynamic ip so doesn't matter
<Newbiathon> dsl
<Ddpbf> DeltaEpsilon: check on kubuntu.org
<Newbiathon> which kind of sucks for testing websites
<DeltaEpsilon> Ddpbf, no news about kde 4.7 beta
<Ddpbf> so there are not packages yet
<Newbiathon> is there a good lamp help channel on any server?
<DeltaEpsilon> Ddpbf, if you say "yet" that means there are going to be packges for kde 4.7 beta
<Daskreech> Newbiathon: You can use a dyndns service or you can just check whatsmyip.com
<Ddpbf> DeltaEpsilon: have you ever tought about installing arch linux they have 4.7 beta
<Ddpbf> :)
<Newbiathon> for what?
<DeltaEpsilon> Ddpbf, I heard archlinux is pain in the ass to install
<Ddpbf> err not realy
<Ddpbf> you have to configure it by your self
<DeltaEpsilon> Ddpbf, that is the pain in the ass part
<Ddpbf> and install de by yourself
<Ddpbf> kind off
<Ddpbf> *of
<DeltaEpsilon> I need a newbie distro
<Ddpbf> kubuntu is best for you then
<Ddpbf> there will be 4.7 packages in few days
<Ddpbf> but you'll have to add ppa for it
<DeltaEpsilon> k, then I am gonna install kubuntu to replace windows
<Daskreech> DeltaEpsilon: why are you replacing windows?
<DeltaEpsilon> Daskreech, I feel unsafe using it
<Daskreech> Ah good enough reason
<Daskreech> You can switch it for being unsure :)
<Newbiathon> win 7 is pretty safe
<DeltaEpsilon> other than that I don't have any problem with it. it is extrejely stable
<Newbiathon> as long as you aren't running a server or something
<Ddpbf> errr
<Ddpbf> this is linux irc channel
<Newbiathon> but linux is freeeeeeee
<yofel> DeltaEpsilon: 4.7 is delayed, we'll try to get 4.7 beta2 packages at least
<Newbiathon> i like linux better, when i can make things work lol
<Ddpbf> yes but it is not windows
<yofel> you can use Project Neon in the meanwhile ;)
<Newbiathon> i like that linux has intelligent apps too
<Newbiathon> comes with like math games and great tools for doing things
<DeltaEpsilon> yofel, beta 2? so there aren't going to be beta 1 packages?
<DeltaEpsilon> :(
<DeltaEpsilon> Daskreech, and I am also seek of the theme of win 7. I can't change it
<yofel> well, we simply won't make it before beta2, other things were more important and the 4.7 release layout is... argh
<Ddpbf> yofel: kde 4.7 beta is released 6 days ago
<yofel> I know
<Ddpbf> so there wont be packages in kubuntu-ppa?
<DeltaEpsilon> there won't be a beta 2 any time soon. so why no beta 1 packages?
<DeltaEpsilon> :(
<yofel> beta2 is due on the 8th
<DeltaEpsilon> nice.
<Ddpbf> DeltaEpsilon: there are complications with building packages
<DeltaEpsilon> then I will just install kubutu amd64 tonight
<yofel> erm, they split the sources up a lot so we'll have to redo many packages from scratch, that's not really trivial
<sithlord48> sup all ?
<Ddpbf> kind like 4.4->4.5 transition?
 * DeltaEpsilon is going to make a backup 
<yofel> no, that was a bit of a splitup on the binary package side, this time we have a splitup of the source tars, which is a different category of more work
<sithlord48> yea i was trying to make packages for a program i wrote, but it lacks a ./configure and i kinda loose it on the dependcy checking part (for my control file)
<yofel> yeah, now do ~30 new packages :P
<Ddpbf> sithlord48: if you want to compile kde packages you need to use cmake
<sithlord48> Ddpbf:  no it a program i wrote and it does not use Cmake just qmake (as it generates a makefile for make)
<yofel> well, if you don't use configure, add an empty override_dh_auto_configure: rule in rules and just make a simple makefile
<Ddpbf> than it is pure qt
<sithlord48> yofel: ill have to try that (but im not at that machine atm) so ill prolly ask later.
 * yofel doesn't know much about packaging qmake :/
<yofel> sithlord48: there's #ubuntu-packaging too, maybe someone there can help you
<Ddpbf> there is nice tutorial on ubuntu help
<sithlord48> qmake just generates  either a project file (for var IDE's) or a makefile for building via make
<sithlord48> yofel: that ill have to check out (but idk if anyone wants to include my program w/ the distro)
<Ddpbf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/QtApplication
<yofel> well, start with a PPA, then you can use revu to get your package reviewed
<Ddpbf> yofel: you are making kde .deb packages?
<Ddpbf> *are you. Sorry i am bad with english
<sithlord48> idk how many *buntu users play FF7 ? its just an editor for savegames,but  a ppa is not a bad idea lol
<yofel> Ddpbf: I'm a packager yes, no dev though.
 * yofel thinks of firefox7 when he hears FF7 ^^
<DeltaEpsilon> gonna install kubutu now
<sithlord48> yofel:  lol
<DeltaEpsilon> wish me luck please
<Ddpbf> yofel: i am trying to make .deb package for qtfm. Only dependency for it is Qt
<sithlord48> DeltaEpsilon: GL :D
<Ddpbf> but i dnt need what to put in debian/control
<DeltaEpsilon> though I know my laptop is fully supported by kubuntu
<DeltaEpsilon> :D
<DeltaEpsilon> sleep/hybernate also works
<DeltaEpsilon> w00t
<DeltaEpsilon> reboot
<yofel> Ddpbf: as build dep libqt4-dev for qt, got the rest of the file?
<sithlord48> Ddpbf: my program depends only on Qt also that quide shoudl help. and exactly my problem what do i put in control for dependcies
<Ddpbf> yofel: i ll paste it
<sithlord48> how amazingly relevent this conversation is , and i was just expecting to help ppl (not be helped)
<Daskreech> yofel: what's the delay with the first beta?
<sithlord48> Daskreech: teh packaging is a bit different from what i have read
<Daskreech> Newbiathon: That's not really what I would call intelligent Apps but ok :) I understand the sentiment
<dmatt> hello, anybody has problem running gimp in kubuntu natty? Mine crashes with segmentation fault ... but works with sudo
<yofel> Daskreech: we had to resync our packaging with debian, they had server issues which delayed it further. So we're almost done with the debian merge and will start with 4.7
<Ddpbf> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/76903/
<Ddpbf> what to put in depends?
<Newbiathon> true
<Newbiathon> that came out wrong
<Newbiathon> useful apps
<Ddpbf> i guess libqt4-core, libqt4-dbus
<Ddpbf> and libqt4-network?
<Newbiathon> i like linux because it is minus all the junk marketing software
<sithlord48> dmatt: check you configs for gimp prolly an issue w/ ur user's config. should be in ~/.gimp<version>
<yofel> no, ${shlibs:Depends} will take care of the library dependencies as long as you have the build-deps
<Daskreech> Ddpbf: most of the time You are... ? and are you... ? can be changed
<yofel> so the Depends: line is complete unless you need something extra
<sithlord48> yofel: what if i wanted to start w/ a binary ?
<dmatt> sithlord48:  .gimp<whatever> does not exist
<dmatt> hm
<yofel> sithlord48: That is the correct control file for a binary package
<Ddpbf> Daskreech: i dont se why somebody need to know what is my profession?
<Ddpbf> i did not wrote it i am just building .deb of it
<Newbiathon> which flash player is for kubuntu? the tar.gz?
<sithlord48> Newbiathon: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer <- that one
<Newbiathon> k
<sithlord48> try to use the repos first, that software is tested. you will almost never have to install anything outside of a repo
<sithlord48> dmatt:  should be /home/<ur user name>/.gimp<version>
<sithlord48> but woot work day over ttu later!
<Daskreech> Ddpbf: no. It's because you corrected yourself earlier and excused your english. I was just saying that it was correct english before you corrected it
<Daskreech> though it is much more often expressed how you said it when you corrected yourself
<Ddpbf> ok. sorry
<Ddpbf> i tought you are talking about
<Ddpbf> my control file
<Daskreech> Ddpbf: Nope that's fine :)
<dmatt> i do understand, ~/.gimp<x> simply does not exist...
<yofel> dmatt: curious, does this return something? env | grep QT_GRAPH
<dmatt> yofel: i got the solution now
<yofel> :)
<dmatt> just fore the record, if gimp segfaults, look into workaround described here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1745341
<dmatt> i would have never guessed that
<dmatt> known bug #742516
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 742516 in gimp (Ubuntu) "gimp-2.6 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/742516
<Newbiathon> hey my flash player in firefox is jacked up
<Newbiathon> can't play youtube vids
<Newbiathon> it is saying "You need to upgrade your Adobe Flash Player to watch this video. "
<Newbiathon> i click the link and takes me to flash site
<Newbiathon> im on 64-bit
<Githzerai> Ddpbf: try this
<Newbiathon> there are several options to download
<Githzerai> Ddpbf: ldd /usr/bin/qtfm
<Linkmaster> Newbiathon: go to KPK, and download the flashplugin-installer
<Newbiathon> what should i type in the search in kpk?
<Newbiathon> i already tried to do it the command line way, didn't work
<Newbiathon> it is saying i already have it
<Newbiathon> weird
<Newbiathon> help
<Githzerai> Newbiathon: which version of flash do you have?
<Githzerai> cdc
<Newbiathon> where do i check
<Newbiathon> doesn't say there
<Newbiathon> how do i update it or whatnot
<Newbiathon> i think it is flash 9
<Githzerai> go to Tools -> Addons -> Plugins in Firefox
<Newbiathon> i don't see flash in there
<Githzerai> There should be an info on Shockwave Flash, version included
<Newbiathon> but kpk says installed
<Githzerai> restart Firefox
<Linkmaster> If that doesn't work, uninstall flash, then reinstall it. Or use rekonq :P
<Newbiathon> still no dice
<Newbiathon> jeez
<Githzerai> Newbiathon: means that Flash is not properly installed
<Githzerai> Newbiathon: try reinstalling: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<Newbiathon> didn't work
<Newbiathon> i updated and upgraded too
<Githzerai> any output?
<Githzerai> after  sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<Newbiathon> is there a command to just reinstall firefox
<Delta_> install of kubuntu was a piece of cake
<Delta_> everything works out of the box
<Githzerai> Newbiathon: won't help
<Githzerai> this is a flsh issue
<Newbiathon> durn
<Newbiathon> still not working
<Githzerai> Newbiathon: have you tried flash package from Canonnical partner repo?
<Newbiathon> no
<Githzerai> try it :)
<Newbiathon> what is it?
<DarkwingDuck> ** Changed in: openoffice.org (openSUSE) Importance: Unknown => Medium
<Newbiathon> i don't even know what that means lol
<DarkwingDuck> Oops, sorry
<Githzerai> Newbiathon: got to softvare sources. Should be in second or third tab
<DeltaEpsilon> kubuntu running fine so far
<DeltaEpsilon> but I want kde 4.7 so badly
<Githzerai> Newbiathon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=SoftwareSources-Partner.png should be simirar
<Githzerai> DeltaEpsilon: it actally is not that different compared to 4.6. There are a few new cool things, but in general it feels almost the same.
<Linkmaster> It's probably the feel of bleeding edge. I'd like 4.7 myself
<DeltaEpsilon> Githzerai: I read that kwin has immproved performance
<DeltaEpsilon> that is very important to me
<Githzerai> DeltaEpsilon: only if drivers are good, and currently they are nothing but trouble. Especially nvidia.
<DeltaEpsilon> Githzerai: I have intel HD
<Githzerai> Many users complain about Intel too. They say that it can be unpleasant.
<Githzerai> Though, betas usually can be like that
<Githzerai> :)
<DeltaEpsilon> Githzerai: soe times the UI lags, this is version 46.3
<DeltaEpsilon> 4.6.3
 * Linkmaster has noticed few issues with KWin and his intel stuff
<Linkmaster> except for the fact that I run my computer off of less then 1gig of RAM. that sucks :l
<DeltaEpsilon> RAM is not a problem. RAM is cheap and can be upgraded easily
<Githzerai> DeltaEpsilon: "UI lags" is a not much of an info for debugging. :) No, it really can be almost anything
<DeltaEpsilon> you can't upgrade a gfx card in a laptop
<DeltaEpsilon> :\
<DeltaEpsilon> I recently upgrade my laptop's memmory to 6GB :-)
<DeltaEpsilon> Githzerai: the effects are not smooth
<DeltaEpsilon> especially when dealing a window with a lot of content
<DeltaEpsilon> e.g. a webbrowser
<Githzerai> DeltaEpsilon: all of them, or just some?
<DeltaEpsilon> Githzerai: ^^
<Githzerai> Hm, I'm not familiar with tha effect. Do you mean webbrowser applet?
<DeltaEpsilon> Githzerai: no. take for example. the unminimize effect of the webbrowser window with a webpage open
<DeltaEpsilon> the transistion from the task bar to the display of the window is not smooth
<Githzerai> only web browser or any window?
<Githzerai> and which browser ? :)
<DeltaEpsilon> Githzerai: any window with a lot of content
<DeltaEpsilon> Quassel is another example
<Linkmaster> DeltaEpsilon: RAM might be cheap, but if you have a netbook as your only computer, its definitely not upgradable
<DeltaEpsilon> Linkmaster: I am sure netbooks support up to 4GB these days
<Linkmaster> Majority of netbooks support 2GB. Mine is two years old :/
<Linkmaster> The only netbook I know of that supports 4GB isn't really a 'netbook'[since its almost twice as large as any netbook I've seen at my school]
<Githzerai> DeltaEpsilon: any other effect you have issues with, or only that one? I belive that one is called "Fade"...
<DeltaEpsilon> my perfect laptop woudl be a a 15" super slim laptop w/o dvd drive, with at least 15 hours bat life, 8GB of ram and 128GB SSD drive. :-)
<DeltaEpsilon> and a nice gfx that can run kde 4 silk smooth
<DeltaEpsilon> Githzerai: only that one
<DeltaEpsilon> transparency is flawless
<Linkmaster> That would be a great laptop
<DeltaEpsilon> blur is also perfect
<Linkmaster> Because DVD drives cause them to get bulky. Just tote along an externel CD-drive, and your good to go
<DeltaEpsilon> Linkmaster: yea and most of us don't use dvd's any more
<Githzerai> DeltaEpsilon: that could be related only to that particular effect, not to kwin in general.
<DeltaEpsilon> I now install the os from my usb stick
<Linkmaster> Except at home; computers don't need em much anymore
<stiwy> Hello, have anyone same problem as me? If I try to move terminal window on the top of screen to maximize window, system just freze and I need to restart computer. KDE 4.6 This happen only with terminal window
<Daskreech> stiwy: Nvidia card?
<Githzerai> stiwy: nvidia
<stiwy> yep
<Linkmaster> true, installing from USB is more efficient too. Once your done, wipe it, and you have a perfectly functional data storage. need it again, move the data, create an OS again
<Githzerai> stiwy: nvidia-beta 275.09 should fix it
<stiwy> Githzerai thanks, Im gonna test it :-)
<DeltaEpsilon> time to customize kde to my liking
<DeltaEpsilon> I am sleepy but I still need to install 20gb of software :(
<Githzerai> DeltaEpsilon: than go to sleep while downloading :)
<stiwy> Githzerai: Thanks a lot, new nvidia beta drivers solved my problem :-)
 * Githz|away ošo: Odsutan za sada
<Newbiathon> yo, if i want to make a file index.php in /home/user/website folder how do i do it?
<Newbiathon> to test a webpage
<Newbiathon> i only see create new folder when i right click
<luis_> hola
<luis_> una pregunta
<luis_> ¿alguien sabe de dónde puede provenir una ip 2.137.xx.xxx?
<luis_> join #ubuntu
<Ddpbf> luis: #ubuntu-es
<luis_> uys
<luis_> gracias :-)
<luis_> #ubuntu-es
<luis_> join #ubuntu-es
<Ddpbf> luis: /join ;)
<DeltaEpsilon> http://imageshack.us/f/192/snapshot1vb.png/ :-)
<m_tadeu> hi...what criteria should I use to choose the compositing type from system settings->Desktop effects?
<Ddpbf> m_tadeu: it depends of capabilities of your gpu
<Ddpbf> :)
<m_tadeu> Ddpbf: I see...is xrender "lighter" for the supported effects?
<luis_> thanks
<Ddpbf> m_tadeu: try cube
<Newbiathon> yo
<Newbiathon> how do i make a .php file in my home/user/ folder?
<Newbiathon> yo if i want to make a .php file in my /home/user folder how do i do it?
<Newbiathon> do i need superuser privs?
<Newbiathon> when i right click in the folder i only see create new folder
<Alvyren> Newbiathon: is "text file" not under "new folder"?
<Alvyren> should be a whole slew of things
<Alvyren> (I'm assuming you're using Dolphin)
<Newbiathon> yes
<Newbiathon> dolphin
<Daskreech> Newbiathon: No
<Newbiathon> i need to make a php file for a website
<Newbiathon> can you tell me what im doing wrong?
<Daskreech> Nothing under your home folder should need root privis
<Newbiathon> i make a file in bluefish called index.php and save as to /home/$user/website
<Daskreech> Newbiathon: Create New -> Text File
<Newbiathon> when i nav to the folder it isn't there
<Daskreech> Newbiathon: there is a ~/website folder ?
<Newbiathon> with what prog? sorry new to linus
<Newbiathon> linux*
<Newbiathon> one that i made yes
<Daskreech> Newbiathon: and nothing is in it?
<Newbiathon> nope
<Newbiathon> but when i go to bluefish and file/open/ i see it in the folder
<Newbiathon> and can open it in the editor
<Daskreech> Newbiathon: ha ok press F5 in Dolphin
<Newbiathon> but when i go kmenu/computer/home/user/website
<Newbiathon> i dont
<Newbiathon> f5 didn't do anything
<Daskreech> Newbiathon: strange
<Newbiathon> im on 64-bit sys if matters
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: were you trying to get him a terminal in Dolphin?
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: No he made a file in bluefish which he can see in bluefish but cannot see in Dolphin
<Linkmaster> Ah, okay
<Daskreech> Newbiathon: as a test open kate and navigate to the same spot
<Newbiathon> k
<AlexZion> hi guys , i have some problem to watch .mp4 streaming video on firefox, maybe I just broke some dependencies , whichoneshould be the default player to integrate with firefox !?!
<Newbiathon> yup i see it in kate
<Newbiathon> so i just have to use kate each time?
<xnet> Hello
<xnet> all
<wintellect> Got kubuntu running on my aceraspireone - but I want the standard KDE desktop, not this "page one" version. What do I have to do to get the standard KDE?
<Linkmaster> wintellect: your probably using a laptop/netbook. go to 'system settings -> workspace behavoir[the big cashew] -> workspace type' and switch from netbook to desktop. You can invoke system settings with 'alt+f2'
<Newbiathon> where do you set up alias in quassel
<Newbiathon> to make macros for nickserv and all
<wintellect> Linkmaster, ok, trying now...
<wintellect> Linkmaster, AWESOME - that worked. Thanks
<wintellect> Linkmaster++
<Linkmaster> No problem wintellect
<wintellect> nice to know KDE supports such an option
<wintellect> but the standard desktop suits me perfectly :D
<Daskreech> Newbiathon: No just checking if the file exists
#kubuntu 2011-06-01
<Newbiathon> do  what?
<Newbiathon> hey also, how do i change my LAMP server to not start on bootup?
<Newbiathon> and for some reason it is running on my comp name (host name 127.0.1.1) instead of localhost 127.0.0.1
<Newbiathon> weird
<melkor> Can I 'browse files' with bluetooth?
<Newbiathon> actually it is on both
<Newbiathon> i need to turn off the live one (host name
<Newbiathon> any help
<kal> test
<wintellect> kal, did you pass?
<kal> funny
<wintellect> :)
<kal> kde too complex, coming from gnome.
<kal> Too many options.
<kal> waste too much time configuring.
<sithlord48> kal you don't have to configure. but you can if u want :D don't they let you configure gnome? (long time no use it)
<kal> Well, not anymore with Gnome 3.
<sithlord48> thats right i did try gnome 3.. but only from a live cd i didn't try to change anything
<Newbiathon> is anyone good with LAMP servers?
<Linkmaster> !anyone | Newbiathon
<ubottu> Newbiathon: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Aang> hi
<Linkmaster> hey
<Aang> I'm having problems in KDE on Mint
<Aang> KDE has Ubuntu sounds in it for some reason. Why is that and how do I disable it?
<Linkmaster> hmm...
<Linkmaster> I really don't know D:
<Aang> darn it
<Linkmaster> You might go to #kde to find out from there
<Aang> ok
<Aang> on freenode?
<Linkmaster> yeah
<Aang> k
<Aang> guess I'm outta here then
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: Wha?
<Daskreech> why would #kde know about Ubuntu sounds?
<Linkmaster> Because he said he had an issue with KDE making ubuntu sounds
<Linkmaster> I figured that some KDE setting I didn't know about was pointing his settings to play ubuntu noises
<Daskreech> Yea but that's a packaging issue
<Daskreech> not a #kde one
<new2net> echo has been running for a week... where does it all go?
<Daskreech> new2net: what echo?
<new2net> Daskreech: echo like println
<new2net> bash
<Daskreech> What was the command?
<new2net> let me check history 1 sec
<new2net> echo -e $RAINBOW $DECOMPRESSION_BOMB $RESET
<new2net> seems legit to me ;)
<Ddpbf> http://www.qtfm.org/ nov available in kubuntu https://launchpad.net/~dalibor/+archive/ppa-ddpbf/
<Daskreech> new2net: I'm thinking decompression bomb might be interesting to get some more details on
<Sentynel> Hi guys, any news on when KDE 4.7 beta packages are going to be available in beta backports PPA?
<new2net> Daskreech: that sounds like something out of a scifi movie
<Daskreech> Sentynel: When Beta 2 comes out
<Daskreech> new2net: Or a sneaky bash variable
<Daskreech> Reset is also disturbing
<Sentynel> Daskreech: alrighty, cheers
<Daskreech> Sentynel: that's next week if you are checking up
<new2net> Well I have a suspicion I haven't made it past $DECOMPRESSION_BOMB yet.
<Daskreech> new2net: Might kill the process
<new2net> Daskreech: I suspect $RESET is like "%you win%"
<Daskreech> new2net: I suspect $RESET is restart the fuse on the bomb
<new2net> k I killed it ;) nothing but null bytes for the last 6 days anyways.
<LINKSWORD2> Feels dead right now...
<Aang> back
<Daskreech> Aang: Worked out?
<xboxowns> I seeeeeriously love kubuntu..it is truly the coolest OS out there
<xboxowns> anyways I need someone to help me with a little problem running vmplayer
<Linkmaster> what is it?
<Aang> nope. they're still there. someoone on the mint forum suggested I remove the ubuntu folder from my sounds folder
<Aang> didn't do anything
<Daskreech> Aang: still sounds like a package error. do you have any KDE sounds?
<Aang> yeah. but they're all disabled
<Daskreech> xboxowns: waiting....
<Aang> I COULD enable them but I don't wanna
<xboxowns> When I run it it prompts a message "before you can run vmware, several modules must be compile and loaded into kernal..
<Daskreech> Aang: Oh problem solved then
<xboxowns> when I attempt to click on install
<Aang> no. problem not solved
<xboxowns> I get an error message
<Daskreech> Where did you install vmware from?
<xboxowns> well from the website itself
<xboxowns> the one that developed it
<xboxowns> it says
<xboxowns> unable to build kernel module.
<xboxowns> I don't know what to do from there
<Daskreech> xboxowns: where is the page?
<xboxowns> hold on
<DarthFrog> xboxowns:  Have you installed the build-essential package?
<xboxowns> no
<Daskreech> xboxowns: Did you install build-essential ?
<xboxowns> where do I get that?
<xboxowns> no
<DarthFrog> sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<xboxowns> hold on
<Daskreech> xboxowns: How do you normally do installs for programs?
<xboxowns> well
<DarthFrog> VMWare requires the ability to compile kernel modules.  Thus you have to have a build environment available.
<xboxowns> originally I download programs from website
<xboxowns> or I use the build in add/remove program of kubuntu
<xboxowns> you know the type in the program to search for and download
<xboxowns> kinda thing
<xboxowns> well let me try now
<xboxowns> amazing
<xboxowns> it is working now
<xboxowns> what was it that I did before the build-essential
<xboxowns> what is that?
<Daskreech> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5ubuntu1 (natty), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<xboxowns> really?
<xboxowns> wow
<xboxowns> Man...the terminal is a very very very very powerful thing in linux O_O
<Daskreech> That's a horrible description
<xboxowns> Hey guys is it true that macOS X is linux?
<Daskreech> xboxowns: You have been enlightened
<Daskreech> xboxowns: no it's not
<xboxowns> ooh
<xboxowns> but the terminal of macos is identical to linux
<c2tarun> my kubuntu natty 64 bit crashed again and again after 4 fresh installations :( I am forced to install ubuntu natty . need help please reply
<c2tarun> Daskreech, ping ^^
<Daskreech> pong
<Daskreech> xboxowns: that still doesn't make it Linux :)
<c2tarun> Daskreech, can you help you with my system crash?
<xboxowns> Ooh ok ;)
<Daskreech> c2tarun: what's wrong?
<Sentynel> xboxowns: OSX is a variant of Unix; Linux is a free Unix-like. you can build a lot of GNU software for OSX, and it ships some by default, including the terminal bash
<Daskreech> xboxowns: it's UNIX but Linux is not unix
<Daskreech> cousins though
<xboxowns> Do you guys think one day wine will support .net framework 4 and xna 4.0
<xboxowns> So MacOS is unix based?
<Sentynel> yes
<Aang> i hope so X
<Daskreech> xboxowns: one day but you can probably run a lot of it under Mono
<xboxowns> So......what we learned from here that using Unix base we can have the friendliest OS like Windows or Mac or more?
<c2tarun> Daskreech, dont know, my first my older installation was freezing on kubuntu splash screen, then, I installed again and then after login when the panel appear system crashing after few minutes, with black screen and several lines :(
<xboxowns> The reason why I am using vmplayer so I can install Windows in virtual mode...to run things that wine cannot run.
<Daskreech> xboxowns: virtualbox can do that as well I think
<Daskreech> c2tarun: do you have a /home partition ?
<xboxowns> Yup. I just pray wine become 80% windows comaptible application
<xboxowns> oh that would be sooooooooooooooo sweeeet
<Aang> yeah
<c2tarun> Daskreech, yeah
<Daskreech> c2tarun: that's your problem
<xboxowns> but I am seriously getting comfortable with kubuntu :D It is my favorite alternative OS that is for sure :)
<c2tarun> Daskreech, why so, and that same home partition is working fine in ubuntu.
<Daskreech> c2tarun: cause you are not using the ~/.kde directory
<Aang> @xboxowns ditto
<c2tarun> Daskreech, hmm..... I think my home partition don't have that directory. Thanks for pointing :) I'll figure out something
<Daskreech> c2tarun: ls ~/.kde and tell me what you see
<xboxowns> Is it me or is stewe in family guy is becoming clearly he is gay
<Aang> hm
<Aang> maybe
<xboxowns> I really think stewe in family guy is gay
<Daskreech> xboxowns: he's been that way since they started
<xboxowns> ah
<Daskreech> but that's offtopic in any case
<Aang> we should totally move this convo to kubuntu-chat
<xboxowns> true
<Daskreech> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<xboxowns> sorry about that
<Daskreech> There is place for that
<c2tarun> Daskreech, nothing, its not there.
<Daskreech> c2tarun: hmm that's more worrying
<Daskreech> So lets go back to the start. You had KDE installed and working fine?
<c2tarun> Daskreech, I'll do a fresh installation and then copy the new .kde in my home partition, I think that will fix.
<c2tarun> Daskreech, that Kubuntu was freezing on blue screen and with points blinking below it.
<Daskreech> c2tarun: this is on login to the desktop?
<c2tarun> Daskreech, nope, just before the splash screen we get a blue screen with kubuntu written on it. :/ there it was freezing.
<Daskreech> c2tarun: oh that's different then
<Daskreech> That's a kernel issue of some sort. You should try and boot without the splash screen ( I hate that splash) and it will detail what's happening
<Sentynel> last time that happened to me my graphics drivers were rogered
<Daskreech> You can see what is failing
<Sentynel> accidentally built the module with gold enabled
<c2tarun> Daskreech, yeah, dont know why that was happening, but I think that started happening after I used a mobile broadband connection.
<DarthFrog> xboxowns:  Mac OS X is based on Darwin, not Linux.  Darwin is a derivative of FreeBSD (BSD = Bezerkely Systems Distribution).  BSD is a true UNIX.  Linux is a UNIX work-alike.
<Daskreech> Sentynel: Quite a likely issue but I wouldn't say that's what the problem is
<Sentynel> c2tarun: that might have loaded in a wonky kernel module for drivers or something
<xboxowns> I tried mac OS x
<xboxowns> it feeeeel soo good
<Daskreech> c2tarun: ok so that's screwed and you reinstalled. What happened on reinstall?
<xboxowns> loooks great
<c2tarun> Sentynel, Daskreech, after I disconnected that mobile broadband, I was facing weird errors, like no plasmoid no dolphin is opening. I have to reboot from yakuake
<xboxowns> and seem to kick windows on the butt very hard
<Daskreech> c2tarun: oh wow ... that's messing with dbus at the very least
<c2tarun> Daskreech, I decided to change my home partition because that home partition I was sharing with another kubuntu version. so I mounted a formatted partition and then it caused the crashes :/
<Daskreech> same place ?
<c2tarun> Daskreech, actually I didn't mounted the  partition while installation :( I mounted it later by editing /etc/fstab
<xboxowns> You know if it wasn't for the fact that windows truly dominate the software industry let us be honest, macOS x truly is the best OS out there.
<c2tarun> partition==home partition
<Daskreech> c2tarun: ok
<Daskreech> You have autologin ?
<Daskreech> xboxowns: Domination and best don't have to be contrasted. They don't have much to do with each other
<xboxowns> sadly true
<Newbiathon> for this tutorial: " http://www.apachefriends.org/en/faq-xampp-linux.html#start " it wants me to login as su but kubuntu isn't a fan of that, so how would i unzip the file to a root folder using sudo?
<Daskreech> Hi Newbiathon
<Newbiathon> hi again
<Newbiathon> i downloaded the zip to my /home/user/downloads
<Newbiathon> any help with that?
<Daskreech> Newbiathon: Right. why do you need root to unzip it?
<Newbiathon> xampp has to be installed in root
<Newbiathon> root want let me unzip it
<Newbiathon> did you see step 2 on that link?
<Daskreech> Newbiathon: Right and that doesn't work for you?
<Newbiathon> i can't log into su
<Daskreech> that's step 3
<Newbiathon> all i do is type su right?
<Daskreech> I'm checking if you got through step 2 ok
<Newbiathon> no man, step 2
<Newbiathon> yeah
<Newbiathon> installation, first step is to log into su
<Daskreech> so it's extracted to it's own directory ?
<Newbiathon> su: Authentication failure
<Daskreech> Newbiathon: Hold up are we on the same page?
<Daskreech> First step is download
<Daskreech>  step two is extract
<Daskreech> step three is start upgrade
<Newbiathon> yeah i downloaded to home/user/download
<Newbiathon> now i need to extract
<Daskreech> you don't need su to do that
<Newbiathon> i tried to move the zip file into root folder
<Newbiathon> wouldn't let me
<Daskreech> oh
<Daskreech> well yeah you aren't root :)
<Daskreech> sudo -i
<Newbiathon> yeah i was asking how to unzip it using sudo
<Daskreech> your prompt should change from $ to #
<Newbiathon> what does -i do?
<Daskreech> runs an inital login sequence
<Daskreech> press alt+F2 and type man sudo
<Daskreech> Will give you the help file for the command
<Daskreech> Umm
<Daskreech> man:/sudo
<Daskreech> c2tarun: You there?
<Newbiathon> ok so i sudo -i  tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.7.4.tar.gz -C /opt
<Newbiathon> or sudo -i then do something else?
<Daskreech> Newbiathon: no just type sudo -i
<Daskreech> Your prompt should change from $ to #
<Daskreech> that indicates that you are root
<Newbiathon> ah ok now im root
<Daskreech> Newbiathon: There you go.
<Daskreech> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Newbiathon> yeah root@
<Newbiathon> sudo +i to go back?
<Newbiathon> now how do i extract
<Newbiathon> the command they have doesn't work
<Newbiathon> or should i move the zip file to the root folder?
<Daskreech> Newbiathon: I have no idea what you are doing but I'm pretty sure that you are just running commands with out any idea what they are doing
<Newbiathon> no im not
<Newbiathon> i logged back into my user
<Daskreech> What command doesn't work?
<Newbiathon> the unzip command lol
<Newbiathon> tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.7.4.tar.gz -C /opt
<Newbiathon> that
<Newbiathon> its in the tutorial
<Daskreech> Newbiathon: what's the error?
<Newbiathon> im suppose to run that from root but saying "no such directory"
<Newbiathon> do i need to create an /opt folder first
<Newbiathon> in the root folder?
<Daskreech> type ls /opt
<Daskreech> does it throw an error?
<Newbiathon> yes
<Newbiathon> tar (child): xampp-linux-1.7.4.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Daskreech> What does it say?
<Daskreech> Newbiathon: what does ls xampp* say?
<Newbiathon> so im guessing i need to make the /opt folder
<Daskreech> Newbiathon: No it's saying there is no archive
<Newbiathon> no such dir
<Newbiathon> on root and user
<Newbiathon> the zip is just sitting in my /home/user/downloads
<Daskreech> Newbiathon: What does pwd say?
<Newbiathon> specify
<Newbiathon> it says to extract it to the /opt folder
<Newbiathon> in the instructions
<Newbiathon> here is what i need to know ok: how do i unzip my downloaded zip file into /opt
<Newbiathon> that is all i need to know
<Newbiathon> the zip file was downloaded to /home/user/downloads
<c2tarun> Daskreech, yeah
<Newbiathon> my ? is... do i need to make the /opt file? do i need to move the zip i downloaded to root?
<c2tarun> Daskreech, ping
<Daskreech> pong
<Daskreech> Newbiathon: type pwd
<Daskreech> what does that say?
<c2tarun> Daskreech, you asked for me?
<Newbiathon> in terminal? as root? as user?
<Daskreech> Newbiathon: in terminal it doesn't matter who you are
<Newbiathon> it says home/user
<Daskreech> c2tarun: I asked if you were auto logging in?
<Newbiathon> that is all
<Daskreech> Newbiathon: type cd downloads
<c2tarun> Daskreech, auto logging in kubuntu?
<Daskreech> c2tarun: yes
<Newbiathon> no such directory
<c2tarun> Daskreech, nope, I am entering password and then logging in.
<Newbiathon> should i sudo cd downloads?
<Daskreech> Newbiathon: no
<Newbiathon> k
<Newbiathon> -bash: cd: downloads: No such file or directory
<Daskreech> Newbiathon: cd Downloads
<Newbiathon> ah D
<Newbiathon> ok then i type dir and see xampp-linux-1.7.4.tar.gz
<Daskreech> c2tarun: it was crashing before that point?
<Daskreech> Newbiathon: run your tar command now
<Newbiathon> ah ok
<c2tarun> Daskreech, nope, just after I enter password and when panel appears after few seconds
<Newbiathon> tar: lampp: Cannot mkdir: Permission denied
<Daskreech> c2tarun: Ok yeah that was home directory problem then
<Newbiathon> need to go into root
<Newbiathon> gotcha
<Daskreech> Newbiathon: ok now type sudo -i and try it
<c2tarun> Daskreech, yup, I'll fix it :) meanwhile ubuntu supports my bluetooth headset :) so I am enjoying it at the moment.
<Daskreech> c2tarun: nice :)
<Newbiathon> hah, im a genius root@domain: cd /home/user/Downloads then the command yay
<Newbiathon> thnx daskreech
<Newbiathon> good to know the commands i guess
<Newbiathon> so i can only run xampp from root?
<Newbiathon> or now that it is installed, can i just go back to the old sudo start/stop option
<Daskreech> Newbiathon: either
<Newbiathon> ok cool, im starting to get it now
<Newbiathon> sudo is kind of a "go around your elbow to get to ass" sort of thing eh?
<Newbiathon> why not just make a root password and switch back and forth as needed
<Newbiathon> seperate from user pass
<Sentynel> having a whole separate user account is a pain
<Sentynel> sudo individual commands or sudo su if you want to run a bunch of stuff as root
<Sentynel> having a separate account requires hopping between accounts if you want to use GUI config tools and stuff and it all gets horribly complicated and people get tempted to just log in as root the whole time and that's BAD
<Daskreech> Newbiathon: You can make a root password if you lik
<Newbiathon> can someone explain ssl to me?
<Newbiathon> the do's and don'ts
<Newbiathon> You can also access your Apache server via SSL under https://localhost." should i do this step?
<Daskreech> Newbiathon: what do you understand of it?
<DarthFrog> SSL is Secure Sockets Layer.  In essence, encrypted web transmission.
<DarthFrog> Newbiathon: The main thing to know about SSL and Apache is that certs are a racket.  They really mean next to nothing but cost a lot more than nothing.  Supposedly a cert ensures that you are who you say you are.  Instead, all it says is you found a certifying authority willing to take your money.
<Unit193> Or you found
<Unit193> http://wiki.cacert.org/
<Newbiathon> hey, anyone know the exact location of where to put test page files in xampp
<Newbiathon> htdocs
<Newbiathon> ?
<DeltaEpsilon> how do I tell Kubntu to copy a folder to my sdcard every hour (overwrite)?
<baffone85> what can i change language on clibre? i have installed it and now there is arabo
<Newbiathon> what is the terminal cmd to make a file?
<Newbiathon> like the mkdir command
<Daskreech> Newbiathon: A file or a directory?
<Newbiathon> file
<Newbiathon> php file
<Daskreech> touch file.php
<Newbiathon> ok thnx
<Daskreech> baffone85: Libreoffice?
<Daskreech> DeltaEpsilon: look up crontab
<Newbiathon> nano file.php to edit the script in terminal right?
<Daskreech> Newbiathon: That works
<Newbiathon> it says to exit nano is ^exit
<Newbiathon> i type it and doesn't exit
<Newbiathon> sorry ^X
<Daskreech> ^ means ctrl
<Daskreech> M+ means Alt
<Daskreech> so ^x is Ctrl+x
<Daskreech> M+A
<Daskreech> is Alt+A
<Newbiathon> thnx
<Newbiathon> im starting to come around
<Daskreech> Far as I know no one has come up with a cute typeable symbol for the Windows Key
<Newbiathon> ok so i have to put my php files in the htdocs folder inside the lampp folder to test them, however i don't want to stay logged in as root
<Newbiathon> is there a way to work in my user account and save files to the htdoc folder on the root account
<Newbiathon> to test?
<Daskreech> If you are logged in as root now type logout
<Newbiathon> yeah i got all that figured out
<Daskreech> or press ^D on an empty prompt
<Newbiathon> how to login logout etc..
<Newbiathon> i just don't want to have to work in root
<Newbiathon> but i like to test as i go along
<Daskreech> Sure edit files as your self and save in your directory then switch to root and move it to root directory then switch back to your user
<Newbiathon> so if im in /home/user/phpwork and want to save as my files to /opt/lampp/htdocs
<Newbiathon> ok
<Newbiathon> i just didn't know if there was a easier way
<reisi> does anyone know if kmail2 (in RC phase) is being packaged for kubuntu 11.04 in some ppa or similar?
<Newbiathon> how come when i type users i see two of my user account?
<Daskreech> Newbiathon: do you have two terminals open?
<faLUCE> hi. How can I sniff data incoming in /dev/video0 ?
<Daskreech> cat ?
<faLUCE> Daskreech: _sniff_ means that the resource is busy
<reisi> faLUCE: could you explain what you mean by sniffing?
<hyper_ch> hi there, is there a way to get TTS to work?
<Newbiathon> ok if im logged in as root and wanted to give a user all access to one folder, how?
<fayaz> Newbiathon: the owner of the folder usually has all access...
<Newbiathon> yes, xampp has to be run in root
<Newbiathon> i want to let my user account have all access to the htdocs folder
<Newbiathon> so i can work in user basic account but still save files to htdoc in the root folder
<Newbiathon> can i do that
<fayaz> Newbiathon: either change the ownership of the folder
<fayaz> or add the user to the group owning that folder
<Newbiathon> that is what i want to do
<Newbiathon> the 2nd option
<Newbiathon> add a user
<Newbiathon> just to that one folder
<Newbiathon> so i can work in bluefish in my reg account but still save files to the htdocs folder in the root account
<fayaz> check the properties for that folder...
<Newbiathon> how in terminal
<Newbiathon> or kate or what?
<Newbiathon> walk me through it
<fayaz> open some file browser and navigate to the folder
<fayaz> right-click and select "Properties"
<fayaz> Newbiathon: ?
<Newbiathon> k
<Newbiathon> now what?
<fayaz> take the "Permissions" tab
<fayaz> in the "Ownership" section
<fayaz> make a note of which "Group" it is assigned to
<Newbiathon> group: root
<Newbiathon> xampp has to run from root
<fayaz> what is xampp?
<fayaz> never mind
<fayaz> it's probably not safe to add a normal user to the 'root' group
<Newbiathon> it's a lampp server
<Newbiathon> oh ok
<Newbiathon> well durn
<fayaz> try to create a new group...
<fayaz> 'xampp' maybe?
<fayaz> add the desired user to that group
<fayaz> and change the folder's ownership to that group
<Newbiathon> yeah but that folder is what xampp goes to get your sites
<fayaz> Newbiathon: so?
<Newbiathon> why is it so unsafe to surf as nonroot?
<fayaz> Newbiathon: you mean root?
<Newbiathon> yeah
<Newbiathon> my bad
<fayaz> plain paranoia mostly :P
<fayaz> Newbiathon: but its usually a good practice not to have too much authorization while normally using the system
<fayaz> it reduces chances for accidental damage
<fayaz> eg: deleting some critical system file...
<Newbiathon> well it is a pain in the ass every time i want to test to have to log over to root and copy and paste my work
<fayaz> Newbiathon: what about sudo?
<fayaz> doesn't that work?
<Newbiathon> how can i do that
<Newbiathon> i think yeah but don't know the command
<fayaz> simply "sudo <anycommand>"
<fayaz> it'll ask for your user password once...
<Newbiathon> so what would be the command to do what i want
<Newbiathon> after sudo
<Newbiathon> /opt/lampp/htdocs is the folder i want to save files to
<Newbiathon> from bluefish in /home/user
<fayaz> "sudo cp /path/to/myfile /path/to/htdocs"
<Newbiathon> when i click file save as in the ui access denied
<Newbiathon> oh ok
<Newbiathon> still rather annoying
<Newbiathon> how can i make a keyboard macro
<Newbiathon> ill be using this quite frequently
<fayaz> rather you grant access to the htdocs folder then...
<Newbiathon> well if i knew where to set a macro  up it would be easy
<Newbiathon> like an alias
<fayaz> still you'd need to enter your password for that...
<Newbiathon> where i type a button on my keyboard and it pastes sudo cp /path etc..
<Newbiathon> i could make another macro for pass
<Newbiathon> so i just hit 2 buttons
<Newbiathon> and done
<fayaz> Newbiathon: i don't think that's possible...
<fayaz> passwords are supposed to be entered properly
<Newbiathon> ok
<Newbiathon> well i don't mind typing the pass
<Newbiathon> but still want a macro for cs
<Newbiathon> cp&
<Newbiathon> cp*
<fayaz> okay, you simply need to put your alias command in the ~/.bashrc file
<Newbiathon> how do i get to it
<fayaz> Newbiathon: get to what?
<Newbiathon> ../.bash
<fayaz> it's just a hidden file on your home folder
<fayaz> home folder = ~
<fayaz> simply open ".bashrc" from there
<Newbiathon> what about sys settings/shortcuts
<Newbiathon> shortcuts and gestures
<fayaz> that would work too...
<fayaz> Newbiathon: wait... then you'd probably need kdesudo
<DeltaEpsilon> love kubuntu so far
<DeltaEpsilon> :-)
<pider55> Hi, my amarok do not work any more, i tried to reinstall, but it did not help, I try to play music (mp3) and amarok just shut down, run from terminal I get this: http://pastebin.com/21xz2cib When I run debug amarok I get this: http://pastebin.com/JryXj6At Can anyone help, please!
<Peace-> say the true
<Peace-> you have upgraded amarok with some  weird ppa
<Peace-> remove ppa
<Peace-> remove amaro
<Peace-> reinstall amarok
<Peace-> = fixed
<pider55> I try that
<Peace-> removed all the crap on $HOME/.kde/share/apps/amarok ?
<Peace-> and  $HOME/.kde/share/config/amarok ?
<pider55> I cannot find any ppa to remove
<Peace-> pider55: before it worked?
<DeltaEpsilon> Rekonq alone is using 35% of my cpu. :(
<Peace-> DeltaEpsilon: cpu? ram?
<Peace-> DeltaEpsilon: dual core?
<Peace-> video bugs? flash ?
<pider55> Yes, amarok used to work ok, I did move home to another disk, but I did not move my music folder
<DeltaEpsilon> i3 350m 2.2ghz with ht.  with 6gb of ram
<DeltaEpsilon> Peace-: I have one tab of youtube open
<Peace-> DeltaEpsilon: ok that is a bug then
<Peace-> DeltaEpsilon: rekonq for me is a joke
<Peace-> i use firefox
<DeltaEpsilon> Peace-: Rekonq integrates well in kde 4
<DeltaEpsilon> firefox looks very ugly in kde
<Peace-> DeltaEpsilon: really ? hahahah nope man
<Peace-> DeltaEpsilon: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/06/01/plasma-desktopPl1862.jpg
<DeltaEpsilon> Peace-: what firefox theme is that?
<Peace-> DeltaEpsilon: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/06/01/plasma-desktopjU1862.jpg
<ilea> hi all
<pider55> Peace: did not help to remove files and reinstall
<DeltaEpsilon> Peace-: can't find it
<ilea> why after i boot kubuntu i configure the dsl and after i configure it it dosnt apear in the list to conect and it dosnt work with konsole
<ilea> help at this please
<Peace-> DeltaEpsilon: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Oxygen+KDE+%28Firefox+Theme%29?content=117962
<ilea> why when i want to conect via dsl pppoe after i configure it it dosnt apear in the list to click on it and conect ?
<ilea> and it dosnt work with the konsole
<ilea> please help
<moetunes> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<moetunes> best I can do
<moetunes> :)
<DeltaEpsilon> firefox sucks in kde4
<DeltaEpsilon> Rekonq is uch better
<DeltaEpsilon> I feel sleepy :(
<Peace-> DeltaEpsilon: i have dual core with 1.5 gig of ram
<Peace-> DeltaEpsilon: firefox rocks
<c2tarun> I installed ubuntu yesterday due to problem in KDE :( it isn't even 24 hrs and I am already missing plamoids :(
<c2tarun> plasmoids
<c2tarun> anyone here installed kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu? Because I can feel that ubuntu is bit faster than kubuntu, it starts and shutdown quickly.
<Tm_T> c2tarun: sure you can install it, although Ubuntu+kubuntu-desktop is pretty much Kubuntu+ubuntu-desktop
<c2tarun> Tm_T, but what about speed? will ubuntu speed will be retained?
<Tm_T> c2tarun: no
<c2tarun> Tm_T, you mean it will get slower?
<fayaz> c2tarun: Tm_T i think it's true...
<fayaz> i have kubuntu in my laptop
<Tm_T> c2tarun: ubuntu-desktop shouldn't affect the speed of kubuntu-desktop, and vice vers
<fayaz> and ubuntu+kubuntu-desktop at office
<c2tarun> Tm_T, thats good :) I'll install kubuntu-desktop today :)
<fayaz> the office computer seems faster...
<fayaz> any chances of configuration changes?
<wintellect> Ok, weird question. I originally had Ubuntu on a box and then installed "kubuntu-desktop". Is there any way to remove the gnome desktop and such so I'm left with KDE and any gnome apps installed?
<ArchangelSe7en> wintellect, depends on which version but generally "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<Taggnostr> during the last distupgrade something went wrong and now kde doesn't start anymore. I tried a few things but didn't manage to fix the problem, so I was thinking about reinstalling everything from scratch. Is it possible to avoid formatting and reinstalling kubuntu "over" the one that is currently installed?
<soee> Taggnostr, what do you mean by  " kde doesn't start anymore" any errors ?
<Taggnostr> soee, when I enter my user/pass there's a loading window in the middle of the screen with 5 icons, and the last one is the KDE icon. When it reaches it, it just stops there
<soee> Taggnostr, few days had something similiar but after all i was manage to run black screen when windows were opend but plasma was crashed
<Taggnostr> soee, I installed fluxbox and it works fine. If you know where I can check for errors or something else I could try to do to fix the problem, please tell
<soee> i fix this by removing kde configuation
<Taggnostr> where do I find it?
<soee> so i had to setup my desktop again but no need to reisntall
<wintellect> thanks ArchangelSe7en
<ArchangelSe7en> you're welcome
<soee> Taggnostr, i think it was .kde/share/config in home dir
<soee> ah indeed it was config folder as i have old backaup :)
<Taggnostr> soee, there are several files there, which one should I pick? (and should I delete it?)
<soee> Taggnostr, i removed whole folder (before backup it)
<soee> it willbe create from scratch
<Taggnostr> soee, I also have ~/.kde4
<soee> Taggnostr, i do not, what kde version are you using ?
<Taggnostr> kde 4.6.2
<soee> anyway try to comment both dirs - add __ at the name begining
<Taggnostr> ok
<soee> and restart pc and see if they both are recreated
<soee> im on 4.6.3
<soee> 2 months ago fresh Kubuntu 11.04 installed
<Taggnostr> I distupgraded this machine a couple of times already
<Taggnostr> soee, that didn't seem to fix the problem
<ert65> hi to all, i have a problem :S i use a vlc to play a mkv movies and when movies starts everything is perfect till one moment when the films stops and i must restart my computer. My video card is ati radeon hd mobility 4500
<aperson> ert65☛ I have that issue with vlc too, it seems to sometimes eat up all my ram
<aperson> and then it starts eating up swap
<ert65> i have 3 gb ram and 3 gb swap
<ert65> is it that posiblle
<aperson> and I have 4gb of ram and 6gb of swap
<ert65> is it that possible
<ert65> :X
<ert65> and solution is....?
<aperson> I just kill vlc
<ert65> but i can't do anything when that happens
<ert65> how can i kill vlc
<Ddpbf> pgrep vlc
<aperson> I usually hop into a tty and pkill -9 vlc
<Ddpbf> kill -9 <number you got>
<aperson> or just use pkill ;)
<ert65> is there some way to prevent this issue
<ert65> ?
<aperson> if I knew I would've told you
<ert65> :S
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hye
<Peace-> apachelogger:
<Peace-> apachelogger: do you know about javascript stuff?
<Peace-> something ?
<Taggnostr> soee, found a solution: last post on http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1462745.html
<ert65> maybe the question is very stupid but i'm a newbie and want to ask how can i open a shared windows xp directory on my kubuntu the both machines are in network trough a ruoter
<BluesKaj> ert65, open dolphin ,under places choose network , choose  add network folder , microsoft network drive , name of the xp pc then it's IP address , then the shared folder that you have already shared on the windows pc
<BluesKaj> no patience , as usual the instant gratification syndrome raises it's ugly head
<Kostanakis> Is here anybody Russian?
<Pici> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Kostanakis> thanks
<ahox> Hi, my desktop computer won't go into suspend when using the kmenu/krunner, however pm-suspend works. Any ideas how to use it directly from kde?
<BluesKaj> ahox, systemsettings/power management
<ahox> BluesKaj: I don't really see there anything that would let me enable sleep mode
<BluesKaj> ahox, suspend session ?
<ahox> BluesKaj: is checked with After 1 Min sleep. But my problem is that the sleep does not work from within kde
<ahox> even when using it from the kmenu or krunner
<BluesKaj> ahox, well, sorry I dunno how else to help... I don't bother with sleep modes on our laptop or pcs
<ahox> ah, I just found out that the /etc/acpi/sleep.sh is runnable as normal user, so I will use that... better than nothing I guess
<ahox> or not...
<amichair> is there an ntfs defragmenter for linux?
<EldonG> Does anybody here play Diablo 2 on Kubuntu?
<razorsharp> amichair, i don't think so. even if there are one, i would not recommend it.
<amichair> razorsharp: why not?
<mr-rich> How can I tell if my DVD drive can burn double layer disks?
<mr-rich> amgarching: because reading/writing NTFS in linux is guessing game ... they got it *mostly* right ...
<razorsharp> razorsharp, ntfs is a propertiary format, the only way we know about the structure is by reverse engineering + trial & error. it's not safe.
<amichair> razorsharp: well the ntfs drivers are stable as any for read/write for a few years now... why would a defragger be much different?
<mr-rich> amichair: there could be a few hidden suprises that M$ put in there that could potentially screw up the whole fs ... no recovery ...
<razorsharp> amichair, i just don't trust it that much. just my opinion. that and i lost a whole 1 TB drive in 2009 just after writing to it.
<amichair> mr-rich: that's possible, but would probably be found in starndard testing during development or shortly thereafter. In any case, if there is no such defragger, the discussion is moot :-)
<marxjohnson> I've just installed the UbuntuBeta Mono font, but it doesn't appear on the list of fixed width fonts in the System Settings font selector. Is that likely to be a problem with  KDE, or the packaging of the font?
<amichair> marxjohnson: maybe you need to update the font cache?
<marxjohnson> amichair: it  appears on the full list of fonts. I've tried logging out and in again to no avail, and I can reproduce the problem on another machine
<oda> TES
<amichair> marxjohnson: in that case, I don't know where the problem might lie... maybe someone else can help
<marxjohnson> amichair: Ok ty anyway. I'll file a bug and see if I get any pointers :-)
<LABcrab> !ubotu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<alex___> hi everyone.
<COSENTRY\jleighn> hi
<COSENTRY\jleighn> .
<lindsaymobil22> Hey guys
<lindsaymobil22> I am very impressed with Kubuntu 11.04!
<lindsaymobil22> However, my ALPS touchpad, even though its recognised, i have no vertical touchpad scrolling working
<lindsaymobil22> Any help?
<alex___> lindsaymobil22 try to click on vertical scrolling at right edge in preferense->input devises->touchpad->scrolling
<lindsaymobil22> alex___: I have....
<alex___> driver updated?
<lindsaymobil22> alex___: No new one available
<alex___> hm...
<lindsaymobil22> alex___: This is a regression, i had some sort of scrolling working in 10.10
<lindsaymobil22> And was easy to fix
<alex___> two fingers scroling don`t works too?
<lindsaymobil22> alex___: Nope
<lindsaymobil22> On the mailing list people with similar models of my laptop have this issue
<alex___> i think it will be fiksed soon
<lindsaymobil22> alex___: I hope so...Sadly, i cant wait a while
<alex___> ALPS touchpad isn't capatible with Elantech driver i gues...
<nvidia> hello i have a problem with my ubuntu, can i ask here or i must join on ubuntu channel ?
<DarthFrog> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alex___> O_o who's here?
<DarthFrog> If it's an Ubuntu problem that's not easily fixed, you'll probably be sent to #Ubuntu, though.
<nvidia> ok
<nvidia> i tried to install "Kopete" and i get the next error "Items cannot be installed or removed until the package catalog is repaired. Do you want to repair it now" and i chosse Repair.. but after some min i get the failed msg :( how can i remove it.. or how can i remove manual the kopete? pls someone help me :(
<DarthFrog> Kopete is a KDE program and thus this is the suitable place to ask.
<alex___> why install kopete on ubuntu? don't like empathy?
<DarthFrog> Sorry, I'm of no help to you with that.
<nvidia> empathy i don`t like verry much
<alex___> nvidia: instal the kde in ubuntu firs, then you wila dble to install kopete.
<alex___> firtst* (sorry for my english)
<lindsaymobil22> nvidia: This is an odd one, since all the dependencies are met when installing kopete
<BluesKaj> alex___, that's not necessarry
<nvidia> alex  i`m begginer on ubunut.. i don`t know very much work in :(
<alex___> nvidia a'm too =)
<nvidia> so how can i remove that error? and use again ubuntu software center?
<lindsaymobil22> nvidia: Install aptitude via sudo apt-get install aptitude
<DarthFrog> nvidia: Can you open a CLI session?  if so, type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<amichair> nvidia: try running "sudo apt-get install -f"
<DarthFrog> Yeah, try that first! :-)
<nvidia> where can i paste the log ?
<nvidia> here ?
<DarthFrog> No.
<DarthFrog> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nvidia> ok
<nvidia> so.. the first command : http://paste.ubuntu.com/615993/
<DarthFrog> nvidia:  do try amichair's suggestion of "sudo apt-get -f install".
<lindsaymobil22> I fixed my touchpad!
<lindsaymobil22> Bye guys
<alex___> lindsaymobil22 how?
<nvidia> DareDevil : look up here
<nvidia> DareDevil
<nvidia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/615996/
<mfraz74> Does anyone know whether burning to blu-ray is possible with Kubuntu? I've seen that k3b supports it, but not using UDF 2.5.
<BluesKaj> nvidia, open a terminal , sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get -f install , then run sudo apt-get install kopete
<amichair> nvidia: you can delete the broken .deb files from the error message (they are just files in a cache), then run 'sudo apt-get update'  and again 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<nvidia> where can i found that files to delete?
<alex___> some kind of black magic... -_-
<amichair> nvidia: the ones in the error log you pasted
<DarthFrog> nvidia: "sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean"
<DarthFrog> All on one line.
<nvidia> done all 3 lines
<DarthFrog> Is it working now?
<nvidia> wait
<amichair> nvidia: does "apt-get install -f" complete without error?
<amichair> nvidia: with sudo first, that is
<nvidia> i have open the ubuntu software center and the error is still there :((
<amichair> DarthFrog: isn't clean a superset of autoclean?
<DarthFrog> amichair: Don't know. :-)
<DarthFrog> Don't think so, though.
<amichair> DarthFrog: I thought autoclean removes only old versions of packages from the cache, and cleans just removes the whole cache. I may be wrong.
<nvidia> " Items cannot be installed or removed until the package catalog is repaired. Do you want to repair it now?"
<DarthFrog> Say yes and pastebin the output.
<nvidia> ok, now i clicked on "repair"
<nvidia> in the Progress bar i see : Repairing Broken deps (with status downloading)
<nvidia> Applying changes now
<nvidia> thnks verry much guys :) i`m here  on this problem about 3 4 hours :( and with your help i resolve this problem
<nvidia> thnkx a lot
<SMOSA> hola
<amichair> nvidia: cheers :-)
<nvidia> u`re the best ;)
<DarthFrog> nvidia:  So does Kopete install properly now?
<nvidia> f**k kopete :))) i`ll use empathy :))
<amichair> I just use pidgin :-)
<DarthFrog> nvidia:  "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kopete".
<DarthFrog> nvidia: The best advice we can give you is:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  :-)
<nvidia> so DarthFrog  when i browse for kopete in ubuntu soft. i see it but installed
<amichair> nvidia: by the way, the problem was not with kopete, it was with your package manager's cache (the backend used in both ubuntu and kubuntu)
<nvidia> aaa..
<DarthFrog> Exactly.  Under the hood, there's little difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu.  And Xubuntu, for that matter.
<Kostanakis> как все весело-то)) в автозагрузке нет, а загружается...не человек, не птица, летит и материцца...
<nvidia> but an alternative to install appz without ubuntu soft. what is?
<DarthFrog> !ru | Kostanakis
<ubottu> Kostanakis: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<amichair> if "sudo apt-get install -f" completes with no error, then kopete installation should be successful, and you can just try running it
<nvidia> i`m forget about that cmd :))
<Ddpbf> how tu build .deb package from an kde app?
<nvidia> Reading state information... Done
<nvidia> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<alex___> Kostanakis: это ты к чему?
<BluesKaj> !debuild
<amichair> nvidia: ok, sounds like all is well. You can try running kopete
<Ddpbf> BluesKaj: i know how to make .deb packages
<Kostanakis> alex, извини, иркой ошибся
<Ddpbf> i am asking wath to put in rules
<nvidia> i mean how install appz without use ubuntu software center..
<Ddpbf> debian/rules
<amichair> nvidia: apt-get or aptitude from command line, synaptic for gnome GUI, kpackagekit for kde GUI... they all use the same backend and repositories
<nvidia> ok, for now i`ll never use ubuntu soft :))
<kilani> Why not?
<BluesKaj> Ddpbf, then why did you ask ?
<Ddpbf> BluesKaj: because i don't know wath to put in debian/rules
<Ddpbf> *what
<BluesKaj> !debhelper
<Ddpbf> yes it is inheresting part
<EugenMayer> amichair: apt-get and aptitude not always match
<nvidia> now the ubuntu center is work, i want asking another thing.. i have installed ubuntu yesterday night, and i`m verry beginner on linux.. :) my question is.. how can i know if i have all drivers of my computer installed ? `cuz the sound and wirelles are working without no drivers installed by me.. is some option to see the drivers missing and installed? something like in windows with Device Manager?
<Ddpbf> where to find cmake in debhelper rules
<EugenMayer> nvidia: that is linux. In most cases you dont need to ever install drivers
<amichair> nvidia: if it's working, the right drivers are installed :-)
<nvidia> ah.. nice.. verry nice ubuntu :) but the video driver?
<nvidia> installed it too ?
<EugenMayer> depends on what you want
<EugenMayer> the OS driver is installed, the commercial one is not. Until you dont need to render scenes or play games, you most prob. be fine with the OS ones
<amichair> nvidia: there is a little utility app for installing proprietary (non open-source) drives, such as nvidia's. In kubuntu it's "Additional Drivers" in the K menu, not sure what it's called in Ubuntu.
<nvidia> ok, but to play a movie ? can i see it with this?
<kilani> Why Kubuntu 10 64bit has many problems?WLAN  problem-Bluetooth pb-VM box problem -Audio problem?
<trampel> nvidia: one's education in that area could start with studying the output of "lsmod"
<kilani> Please help
<EugenMayer> nvidia: should be no issues
<nvidia> ok thnx very much guys ;) u`re the best
<EugenMayer> trampel: he is a beginner...why carry him to the console..
<trampel> the console is where one should begin.  (and perhaps end)
<nvidia> the best help what i get in 5 years on internet (about windows)
<nvidia> i like you :D
<EugenMayer> trampel: ah you are a nerd. Be it for yourself.
<EugenMayer> trampel: dont get me wrong, iam also a nerd.
<trampel> nerds belong here.
<EugenMayer> no not only nerds do :)
<amichair> nvidia: for Ubuntu-specific questions, try asking in the #ubuntu channel. This channel is for support with Kubuntu specifically (you can try it out!). Good luck :-)
<ovidius> hi all. is there a way to test kdepim 4.6 rc2 on my natty system by a ppa?
<EugenMayer> ovidius: yes
<EugenMayer> use the experimental ppas
<nvidia> thnx, have a nice chat :) bye bye
<EugenMayer> by the way, it works great
<EugenMayer> dav-support for akonadi and kmail 2 is just perfect
<EugenMayer> its more stable then 2.6.2/2.6.3 is actually
<BluesKaj> kmail ?, wow kmail totally screwed up when I tried to use it after kde4 , so i gave up and went back to t-bird, but then I decided on gmail and that was then end of pc mail clients for me
<DarthFrog> I use Thunderbird for Gmail via IMAP.
<ovidius> i find kmail great per se. unfortunately, i need caldav support for work, but it is only in kdepim 4.6 :-( so i have to use kmail 2 as well
<EugenMayer> ovidius: caldav is in 2.6.3 already
<EugenMayer> use "remote folders"
<EugenMayer> its working fine. Just carddav ist broken
<ovidius> ah, ok. i will have a look right now ;-)
<EugenMayer> (for 2.6.3 you would need to use dav2fs for caldav support + local folders
<EugenMayer> dont use kcaldav - its broken
<EugenMayer> at least compiled against 2.6.3. you best bet by far is the exp. ppas with the rc2 pims stuff
<ovidius> @eugenmayer i figured out that kcaldav is broken by trying it...
<EugenMayer> those work pretty good
<EugenMayer> ovidius: same did i
<EugenMayer> i just KDE back in 3.0 times and switched from unity
<EugenMayer> its really odd to see KDE still crashes that often.
<EugenMayer> compared to gnome, the stability is just crap definition
<EugenMayer> but the way you can configure KDE and the new expose with search is just > all
<ovidius> yeah, kcaldav seems to be a major stability killer
<EugenMayer> pim is also great, but i still miss  a sipphone wit kaddress support ( twinkle is crap, qutecom does not hve the support and sflphone does not support proxies :/ )
<EugenMayer> no its not caldav, its KDE :)
<EugenMayer> its KDE since 3.5
<EugenMayer> great swt abstraction, nice interfaces - crap quality. Thats KDE is 3 words :)
<BluesKaj> probs with kmail is not enough to make me switch to ubuntu /gnome /unity or whatever ubuntu is serving up nowadays :)
<ovidius> so, kdepim 4.6 is in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental, yes?
<EugenMayer> ovidius: yes
<EugenMayer> BluesKaj: well i would love to use Fedora + gnome3 + some tweaks, but well not working 2 well on my hw
<EugenMayer> At least its stable. The evolution-data (pim) integration is "ok", at least the level of rc2 of KDE.
<EugenMayer> but evolution is so ***** crap.
<H3tw3rkt> hello
<H3tw3rkt> i was wondering it there a fix for 11.04 and using the nvidia 270 drivver yet ?
 * H3tw3rkt or are there only ati people in here?
<EugenMayer> me
<EugenMayer> and nvidia should be much easiert then ATI :) Ati is pain in the ass... and i have even a hybrid with intel
<H3tw3rkt> after my install and driver update my desktop screen went .. lets make things fuzzy
<H3tw3rkt> snowy even
<ovidius> had a laptop with nvidia/intel gfx card combo, before this one. wasn't fun with the nvidia bug and missing intel 3d support :-(
<ovidius> have an ati card now :-)
<H3tw3rkt> from what i pick up at google the problem is still there right ? i had to force myself in a gnome install :P
<ovidius> i don't now. it was there 2 weeks ago
<ovidius> ok, kubuntu experimental ppa and kdepim 4.6 -> caldav support in quasi no time. even kmail update, seems to have worked
<ovidius> i hope it does not get me that high cpu load that the beta versions had ...
<cousin_mario> hello
<Linkmaster> hey
<cousin_mario> know of a PPA with beta nvidia drivers?
<genii-around> The xorg-edgers
<Zolorado> hi
<Zolorado> I need some help with Kubuntu
<Zolorado> somebody can help me?
<cousin_mario> genii-around: thanks, but seems to me it only offers OSS drivers
<cousin_mario> I mean, is there package for nvidia 275.09?
<ryrych> hi, how can I disable global menu for Firefox and restore Firefox’s orange menu?
<ovidius> no globalmenu in firefox only?
<ovidius> or no globalmenu at all for all apps?
<ryrych> ovidius: no global menu in fx
<ovidius> in the first case: remove firefox-globalmenu package
<ryrych> ok, let me try
<Zolorado> I just installed the Kubuntu 11.04 but I can not install packages, it says, that a package manager is already running... but I did not start anything
<Zolorado> anibody idees?
<cousin_mario> Zolorado: perhaps it's just the auto update running
<cousin_mario> Zolorado: how long has this been going on?
<ryrych> ovidius: it works! thanks :)
<Zolorado> cousin_mario: after installation I just started the update, that could not completed, couse some error, then I closed update, and can not install any package
<Zolorado> cousin_mario: I did not install any programs
<Zolorado> cousin_mario: what is the process name of the autoupgrade?
<cousin_mario> Zolorado: not sure on kde, I've switched only recently
<cousin_mario> Zolorado: possibly packagekitd
<ct529> hi! I have a 20GB file and I am trying to copy it to an external USB storage disk
<ct529> it keeps failing with Error splicing file: File too large
<ct529> anyone who can help?
<cousin_mario> ct529: is it FAT?
<cousin_mario> the external drive, I mean
<ct529> cousin_mario: yes (I thought you mean whether I am fat :) ...)
<cousin_mario> ct529: FAT can't handle files larger than 4GB
<Zolorado> cousin_mario: I killed all of the progresses "pack*", but still doesn't works
<cousin_mario> so, either you split it somehow or change FS
<cousin_mario> ct529: ^
<ct529> cousin_mario: ouch .... i have not used fat for more than 10y .... so what can I do? it is the only external backup device I have .... grrrrr!
<cousin_mario> Zolorado: ps ax and paste the result on pastebin
<ct529> cousin_mario: can't change, it is the office one .... I cna decide what to put on my desktop / laptop (so you can imagine what I have installed :D) but not on external storage devices
<cousin_mario> ct529: 4GB was a sane limit 10 years ago:)
<cousin_mario> ct529: then you'll have to split the file
<cousin_mario> possibly make a multivolume archive
<ct529> cousin_mario: Is there a command? I never had to do it before ....
<ct529> cousin_mario: that is is there a command under linux ....
<cousin_mario> ct529: I had to do it for my backup, but can't remember how I did it
<cousin_mario> ct529: your best bet is to use zip or something like that, though
<Zolorado> cousin_mario:  ax? what that mean? sorry, I'm new in linux
<gio_gt> ct529: I just entered now, I missed the first part of your question, what do you want to do?
<ct529> cousin_mario: trying to back up a 20Gb file on a USB FAT external storage :(
<cousin_mario> ct529: yes, I suggest you create a multi-volume archive
<cousin_mario> maybe without compression
<gio_gt> ct529: I use 7z for that, it works fine
<ct529> cousin_mario: how do I create it? is there a tool?
<ct529> gio_gt: 7z? is it a linux compressor?
<cousin_mario> ct529:I remember using file-roller on gnome, but you can indeed use 7z, zip, rar from command line
<ct529> cousin_mario: ok, I will try thanks a lot!
<cousin_mario> ct529: I also recommend you don't create the archive directly on the external drive or it will take forever
<cousin_mario> create locally then copy
<ct529> cousin_mario: yep!
<Zolorado> cousin_mario: http://pastebin.com/xQA6kTga
<cousin_mario> Zolorado: and you say that "sudo apt-get update" fails?
<Zolorado> cousin_mario:  fails. it asks me to run „sudo dpkg --configure -a”
<cousin_mario> Zolorado: well, what happens when you do that?
<cousin_mario> Zolorado: did you upgrade to natty ?
<cablop> i am new to this kubuntu, i ised kde, but it seems it was a millenium ago
<cablop> i was editing the panels and then it is not working, all what i have is the panels visible, all is freezed and something is blinking in the right side of the new panel
<Zolorado> cousin_mario:  thoose natty upgrades were "ignored"
<cablop> where can i rempove thatpanel or how to make things work again?
<Combatjuan> Howdy.  How do I make my pager plasmoid show previews of the desktops?
<Zolorado> cousin_mario: now it makes something... setting up apps
<Zolorado> cousin_mario:  now it seem working... started to download the package I wanted to install
<Combatjuan> Maybe I need to have desktop effects enabled to have live previews.
<cousin_mario> Zolorado: good
<cousin_mario> gn
<Firefishe> I have an Asus G50V running Ubuntu Lucid.  There is a physical slide-switch on the outside of the laptop for the wireless card.  When I boot into Lucid, with the switch off, I don't have wireless on the desktop (KDE 4.5.x - using nm-applet).  I usually have to reboot with the switch on, then all works fine, and can access networks from nm-applet's menu.
<Firefishe> What I want to know is how I can, if I boot with the switch off, re-initialize the wireless without rebooting?
<Firefishe> My module output looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/616085/
<Firefishe> It's an Intel Wi-Fi Link 5100.
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> #kubuntu-offtopic
<xboxowns> Hey guys
<alfonso> hola
<xboxowns> I accidentally closed the desktop and task bar below
<xboxowns> how do I return it back
<xboxowns> I pressed ctrl-alt-esc by mistake
<xboxowns> Well it is not mistake more thinking I will receive a task manager
<LINKSWORD2> xboxows, what version are you running?
<xboxowns> kubuntu 11.04+
<LINKSWORD2> OK, then it's simple.
<xboxowns> ?
<testinator> hi@all
<xboxowns> hi@all???
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<xboxowns> is that the solutiopn?
<LINKSWORD2> Nope.
<xboxowns> ooh
<testinator> uups
<LINKSWORD2> xboxowns: You know what the KDE panels icon looks like, correct?
<xboxowns> erm....
<xboxowns> no
<xboxowns> ooh
<xboxowns> wait the one on the top right corner?
<LINKSWORD2> Nevermind. I made a mistake there.
<LINKSWORD2> Yes, that will work.
<xboxowns> but that doesn't show
<xboxowns> everything is gone
<xboxowns> except this window here
<xboxowns> and firefox
<LINKSWORD2> OK, then. Right-click your desktop and click Add Panel.
<LINKSWORD2> It will have 2 options: Empty Panel or Default Panel.
<xboxowns> it doesn't work. cause I don't have desktop. Just black background that is it.
<xboxowns> the key combination kinda closed everything
<xboxowns> including desktop and taskbar
<LINKSWORD2> Well, see if right-clicking on the black background will do anything.
<xboxowns> nothing
<xboxowns> except...erm..sour finger heh
<LINKSWORD2> :/ Huh?
<xboxowns> yeah....nothing.
<xboxowns> I kinda could take snapshot
<xboxowns> but even if I saved it...there is no way to get the file
<xboxowns> wait
<xboxowns> maybe there is hold on
<LINKSWORD2> Can you open the terminal?
<xboxowns> how do you open terminal with key combination?
<xboxowns> like ctrl-?
<LINKSWORD2> Ctrl-Alt-T
<xboxowns> grrrrrrrrrrr
<xboxowns> nothing ><
<LINKSWORD2> KILL THE WINDOWS USER!!!!
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> JK
<FloodBotK1> LINKSWORD2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xboxowns> sure :d
<testinator> is there a .de kubuntu support chanel? (it's
<xboxowns> hehe....this chat channel...is very...erm.....restrictive.
<LINKSWORD2> ... Shove off, Floodbot.
<LINKSWORD2> xboxowns: May I open a one-to-one chat with you?
<xboxowns> of course
<testinator> it sux trying to describe thins i dont understand in a foreign language
<vrubium> #join ubuntu
<jordan__> i have a odd problem i installed wine through my terimal now kpackage wont install anything
<jordan__> im using kubuntu 11.04
<jordan__> sudo apt-get install wine
<jordan__> then kpack told me to do sudo  dpkg --configure -a
<jordan__> i did and its not working now
<LINKSWORD2> Oh, damnit.
<testinator> why is kubuntu copying a file (audio/video) from a network source (usb in my router) to /var/tmp/something instead of playing the file?
<LINKSWORD2> testinator, that is a temporary file directory.
<LINKSWORD2> I believe you can find your file in that directory by opening the folders indicated by the /var/tmp/something path.
<s_p_or_t_o> howdy, i'm trying to stream video via a samba shared folder and the color is off (green) anyone have any ideas?
<s_p_or_t_o> (kubuntu 11.04 on both machines)
<testinator> your right ... but it doesnt make sense to me ... i want to open the file with vlc for example ... not copying
<LINKSWORD2> I'm sorry about that. I don't use VLC, so I'm not able to help you with it.
<testinator> LINKSWORD2: dragon player is the same
<LINKSWORD2> I did a minimal install for KDE on my system. Dragon Player is not present.
<LINKSWORD2> Anyway. I'm sorry that I need to leave right now.
<jordan__> ok i went to remover wine it said it was not installed when it is installed it seems the ttf-mscorefonts-installer seems to be the problem
<jordan__> it wont let me go ant further
<jordan__> weird
<jordan__> cant hit the ok
<jordan__> omg im a noob
<jordan__> all i had to do is hit tab
<jordan__> see if this fixes it
<testinator> gz
<jordan__> HAHAH its fixed now
<jordan__> for some reason apt didnt install mic's ttfs?
<jordan__> hmm
<jordan__> well its working now
<TUXFAST> hi
<testinator> hi
<TUXFAST> testinator!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<TUXFAST> ciao
<TUXFAST> ma ke kanale è questo????çççòòòòòò@@@@@@@@ò
<testinator> why is kubuntu copying a file (audio/video) from a network source (usb in my router) to /var/tmp/something before it plays the the file?
<rww> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<TUXFAST> grazier
<jordan__> testinator, dont know
<testinator> doesnt make sense with a 60 mb > file
<jordan__> it should be staying in you vm
<jordan__> no going to your hd
<testinator> right
<jordan__> i dont know
<testinator> some seconds buffering ok, but not the whole ting copying
<jordan__> i wish i could answer your question
<jordan__> i just dont know anything about it
<testinator> ;-) me2
<testinator> dont even know where to start my journey to solution
<EldonG> Ok...I need to copy into a folder...under wine...where would I find it?
<EldonG> ...and why can't wine browse the C: drive?  :p
<giantpune> hey boys.  im using kubuntu 11.04on my laptop.  i dont see a way to disable the touchpad while typing.  does anybody know if there is a setting hidden somewhere for this?
<chachan> giantpune, that's annoying
<giantpune> indeed.  somehow my hands are too small for most things, but just large enough to touch the touchpad while i type
<chachan> giantpune, xinput
<george__> giantpune: is your touchpad sinaptics?
<giantpune> i assume it is george__.  how would i know for sure?
<chachan> giantpune, xinput list
<chachan> :)
<george__> giantpune: if so, search for synaptiks and just tick the optiion that disables touchpad if keyboard activity is detected. You can also choose the delay time to get it working again after stop using the keyboard
<giantpune> SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                id=10   [slave  pointer  (2)]
<ovidius> giantpune, try synaptiks.
<giantpune> woot.  thats works :D
<giantpune> thanks
<chachan> giantpune, what did you do?
<giantpune> type synaptiks in a terminal and a progam started and put a little icon in the taskbar.  then i clicked on that and it gives some pretty self explanitory and useful optins
<chachan> cool
<ovidius> giantpune, it should run as daemon in your system area or whatever the official name for that area is ;)
<chachan> I have a ThinkPad and it didn't detect the embedded mouse, but it does detect the touchpad and my external mouse
<chachan> embedded mouse <- The red stuff in the middle of the keyboard :p
<giantpune> it picks up the embedded mouse on my HP perfectly
<chachan> and xinput does
<chachan> does your HP has a embedded mouse like thinkpads? (a little weird button)
<giantpune> i think it may be  PS/2 Generic Mouse                        id=12   [slave  pointer  (2) "
<fester77> any swedish helpers in here?
<giantpune> its a little blue circle in the middle of my keyboard
<fester77> im asking for swedes ... because i got this usb modem from ISP telenor .... they provide drives for mac and windows but none for linux ....
<chachan> fester77, I'm a s/wed/pan one
<fester77> chachan come again plz
<george__> Guys, do you know how to listen to mms stream on MPlayer (or front-ends)? I've already tried a lot of players and only totem seems to be albe to handle it...
<chachan> george__, have you tried VCL?
<fester77> george isnt there a winamp for linux?
<fester77> foobar perhaps is for linux to
<chachan> george__, I meant VLC, http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<fester77> vlc WILL do streams
<george__> chachan: yes, but vlc is too buggy for me..., it crashes firefox when I try to listen to tune in and vlc mozilla plugin crashes on chromium and does not work on rekonq
<fester77> chachan ...what was that about my usbmodem for telenor .... u got it working ?
<george__> fester77:i've tried foobnix..., but I'd rather use less apps, if it worked for, say, amarok, the better.
<fester77> see im on a emulator trying out linux .... if i go into it full i must know that the modem will work under linux
<giantpune> george__, ive never tried it.  but google gave me this   http://linuxers.org/howto/how-download-mms-streaming-videos-ubuntu
<chachan> fester77, I made a joke about the similitude between swedish and spanish, sorry
<DeltaEpsilon> how do I play mkv files on Kubuntu?
<DeltaEpsilon> !mkv
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ovidius> george_, two questions: 1. does mplayer work from terminal? 2. do you have the necessary codes for your stream installed?
<fester77> how about networking .... now this laptop provides internet on the other laptop thru wifi .... will this one be able to do the same if i go into linux natively?
<petete> DeltaEpsilon:  just open it, if you are missing codecs the media player should ask to install them
<fester77> deltaepsilon .... vlc does mkv files too
<fester77> get vlc
<petete> or smplayer
<george__> ovidius:i'm using SMPlayer (more options than KMPlayer). The codecs, I've installed kubuntu-restricted, which should be enough. I've installed totem tonight and guess what, it works, it plays mms stream.
<DeltaEpsilon> the player does not ask me to install codecs:\
<DeltaEpsilon> seems vlc has better kde4 support now
<DeltaEpsilon> :-)
<giantpune> DeltaEpsilon, you cant go wrong with the kubuntu-restricted package
<fester77> how about networking .... now this laptop provides internet on the other laptop thru wifi .... will this one be able to do the same if i go into linux natively?
<petete> fester77: you can, but i'm not sure if there is a nice gui for it
<giantpune> install that, then restart your media player
<ovidius> george_, kubuntu-restricted-extras or -addons?
<Zolorado> hi, my WIFI is very-very-very slow with the Kubuntu 11.04, is there any solution?
<george__> fester77: on ubuntu, it's very easy to share internet connection. i believe it should be the same for kubuntu (i mean, share a cable connection through wi-fi, like connectify-me on windows)
<george__> ovidius: I have both.
<ovidius> george_, great that how it should be. ;-)
<fester77> right now 3 thing b4 i go from vbox linux to real machine linux .... 1 can linux and windows boxes network (over wifi). 2 can internet be shared on the linuxbox (sharded over wifi) 3. most importantly .... no shipped drivers for my usbmodem (hdspa) for linux , must be able to use it
<giantpune> 1: yes.  there is samba, ftp, remote desktop, and probably 1000 other different ways to connect them over wifi
<petete> 2. it looks like nm can share a connection, so yes
<petete> and 3. buy a new modem :)
<giantpune> 3. boot up a live CD and see if it detects your modem
<fester77> okey .... last how to set up  a dualboot  win 7 and kubuntu .... dont want to mess up my mbr
<giantpune> there arent many things that ship with a CD that contains a driver to install for linux
<petete> it will dual boot automatically when you install (k)ubuntu
<giantpune> the kubuntu installer will detect windows and do the dualboot stuff for you
<ovidius> gerorge_, does "mplayer mms://" in terminal say something normal?
<fester77> but will the ubuntu (or kububu) whatever .... will it overwrite win7 or just add an entry so it becomes dual boot?
<fester77> ok .... faiur enough
<fester77> say this install iso .... can it be run within windows or must i do a real cd and use that?
<george__> fester77: no. unless you choose to use your entire drive, then it will overwrite windows.
<fester77> remember some other time i tested ubuntu it was ALL done from within windows til it rebooted
<fester77> this linux build looks sooo promising ... but its cripled now and its being run from whitin vbox
<george__> ovidius: That's funny, the terminal returns 404, no stream found to handle url. Ive JUST listen to it with totem!
<fester77> how much space will i need if i do a decicated partition for this OS .... 8 gig as in this vbox sim or even more ?
<george__> fester77: it depends, of course.
<pune> depends on how much you want to give it.  5GB is enough for root for a basic system
<fester77> sure .... but im hoping the this os will borrow resources from win7 .... i e read partitions that has alot of avi or mp3 ....
<pune> if you want to install 100000 packages, youll obviously need more space
<fester77> im a must have a shitload of programs -dude
<fester77> so then 9 gig
<pune> i setup a virtual machine with a 4gb root and installed a bunch of packages.  when i tried to porform a system update, it ran out of room in the middle of the process and screwed everything up
<fester77> this virtual one is 8 .... got 2.8 - 3 left
<fester77> and that not even that muchof programs
<pune> it also helps if you put /home on a different partition
<fester77> im going to need a bounh of emultaros/virtualizers
<fester77> well iĺll research my needs a little .... maybe check back later .... have a good one
<EldonG> Ok...I need help...who knows wine?
<george__> EldonG: what are you up to?
<EldonG> I have old Diablo 2 characters I want to copy into the save folder...but I can't find where it's installed...
<EldonG> I downloaded catfish, to do filesearches, but it doesn't find the files.
<DeltaEpsilon> god, I am sleepy
<george__> EldonG: It should be somewhere on /home/user/.wine
<george__> EldonG: C drive or something like that. Don't know about catfish.
<EldonG> I find wine under lib32...is that correct?
<EldonG> ...and only one folder there...faked dlls
<sourcemaker> is there a wiki how to enable opengl and direct rendering?
<sourcemaker> I am using a Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<pune> hehe.  same one that i have sourcemaker
<sourcemaker> pune: is it working fine for you?
<george__> EldonG:Look, you have to search at /home/user/.wine
<pune> in the settings, i have "OpenGL" selected in the list, and the "enable direct rendering" box checked
<EldonG> I'd love to...why isn't it there?  :P
<Ddpbf> sourcemaker: wich kde?
<sourcemaker> pune: and you are using opengl not xrender?
<pune> sourcemaker, its in "configure desktop effects"
<sourcemaker> pune: sure... but when I use opengl... my screen flips 180 and I can't ready any  text...
<pune> mine never did that
<EldonG> Ah...hidden
<sourcemaker> xrender seems to be ok... but does not use direct rendering
<EldonG> THANK YOU.  :)
<Ddpbf> sourcemaker: sudo apt-get install kde-config-qt-graphicssystem
<george__> EldonG:cheers.
<pune> sourcemaker, i was close.  my graphics says 945GM, not GME
<Ddpbf> then you could choose opengl
<EldonG> I'm new with Linux.  It's a bit to learn.  :)
<pune> but it does say express.  so im not sure if mine isthe same as yours.  but this is it sourcemaker    http://img845.imageshack.us/img845/9833/desktop5.png
<EldonG> Thanks again, and have a great one.  :)
<sourcemaker> Ddpbf: thanks...I am going to try that
<Ddpbf> but be very carefull
<Ddpbf> it is experimental
<Ddpbf> :)
<Ddpbf> i would sugest to install backup DE
<Ddpbf> :)
<pune> install it while running a liveCD :D
<Ddpbf> so you could revert change
<Ddpbf> LxDE is pretty small 10 or so megabytes
<Ddpbf> just start systemsettings from it (in case something goes wrong)
<Daskreech> Ddpbf: really? I should give it a try what utilities does it ship with?
<Ddpbf> Daskreech: abozt qt-graphicssystem?
<Ddpbf> it is modul for system settings
<Daskreech> Ddpbf: No I meant LXDE
<Ddpbf> err it is gtk
<Ddpbf> it is defective by default
<Ddpbf> :)
#kubuntu 2011-06-02
<uberdub> can someone explain what the heck is going on with my wifi?
<uberdub> http://pastebin.com/MTS2BemU
<uberdub> Im beginning to think its a bug
<chachan> uberdub, did you try removing and adding the module?
<uberdub> yes
<uberdub> Ive dont that
<chachan> uberdub, try a live CD before thinking there's a bug, also you'll know if it could be a hardware problem
<fester77> I've just mounted my winpartitions in dolphin .... they show up in /media .... with their labels as names , can i some how change that to i e /media/win/d etc?
<fester77> i tried to rename with krusader but that wont do it
<gasper> hi
<latinlover> whats up sir taco
<gasper> tem algum brasileiro ai?
<maco> !br | gasper
<ubottu> gasper: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<latinlover> can any one help on how to  me set up KOPETE SMS
<chrisina1ar> so, I open the audio config tool and click "Test", sound comes out. Sound does not work anywhere else in my OS... Ideas? 11.04 fresh install as of about an hour ago...
<chrisina1ar> ohh, amarok works
<chrisina1ar> chrome, firefox, and pidgin all do not
<chrisina1ar> i would assume gtk applications aren't working an kde applications are... I wonder if they're looking for Alsa or something?
<latinlover> hi cristina how are you?
<chrisina1ar> add an h, remove a t, and i'm doing well :)
<petete> is there any way to make java output sound correctly?
<latinlover> were is sir taco?
<chrisinajar> I haven't used Kubuntu in a while, been using 8.04 at the office... So far it's really slow and sound doesn't work :/
 * chrisinajar misses kde 3 D:
<Roey> hello
<chrisinajar> hello
<Roey> what's this with Firefox freezing my system suddenly when I open links from within Pidgin windows???
<Roey> hey chris
<Roey> you're in a jar; what happened there?
<chrisinajar> it's a trap
<chrisinajar> do you want pidgin to open the links in firefox?
<kurtul_> chrisinajar: did you try removing pulseaudio?
<chrisinajar> kurtul_: no, but i tried adding it
<Roey> chrisinajar:  heh
<Roey> chrisinajar:  see the whole system just freezes...
<chrisinajar> kurtul_: i don't think it was installed by default, i could be wrong
<Roey> I can SSH into it but... I can only do alt-sysreq-BUSIER.
<chrisinajar> Roey: go into your settings, one of the tabs shows the command it runs when you click on links, try fixing that
<Roey> that's the only thing that it seems to respond to.
<Roey> chrisinajar:  yeah but what exactly is causing my system to freeze?
<chrisinajar> Roey: probably xorg breaking
<chrisinajar> dunno!
<chrisinajar> Roey: try sshing in and running top
<chrisinajar> Roey: also, check .xsession-errors (sp?) in your home directory
<Roey> ah true
<chrisinajar> hm... contemplating installing xfce instead of this kde shenanigans... xfce tends to "just work"...
<Roey> chrisinajar:  I've searched and all I found are links to Firefox 'crashing'
<Roey> but nothing about the system up and freezing
<chrisinajar> Roey: well, if your whole x sessions breaks then it's not just firefox crashing
<Roey> I will check the xsession errors, one sec
<Roey> chrisinajar:  true...
<Roey> perhaps it's related to Flash somehow
 * chrisinajar needs sound for a skype interview tomorrow
<chrisinajar> shoulda just left 10.04 installed, it actually worked.
<Roey> http://pastebin.com/TERGmDqS
<Roey> seems like you've heard of similar issues?
<chrisinajar> Roey: change pidgin to load links in firefox instead of konqueror
<Roey> hrm
<chrisinajar> Roey: looks like flash + konq are nuking your system
<chrisinajar> Roey: it's right there in the settings, easy to find
<Roey> chrisinajar:  /usr/bin/chromium-browser
<Roey> that's what it launches at the moment.
<Roey> that crashes
<Roey> er
<Roey> that freezes my system
<chrisinajar> Roey: that or use chrome, i've found it works much better under linux anyway...
<FloodBotK1> Roey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roey> FloodBotK1:  out, stupid bot
<chrisinajar> craaaap! i need sound!
<Roey> chrisinajar:  and so does Fx when I try to right-click save on an animated gif (that also inexplicably freezes the system; not even the mouse moves).
<Roey> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
<chrisinajar> huh
<Roey> ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAARRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!
<chrisinajar> really weird
<chrisinajar> from the googling i've done, it seems like 11.04 is a very buggy release :(
<Roey> oh
<Roey> chrisinajar:  how so
<Roey> is thatsound enough for ya
<chrisinajar> lots and lots of complaints about bad graphics drivers and souns problems, causing lots of lagginess and sometimes freezes
<chrisinajar> my system is definitely laggy
<chrisinajar> i'm downloading xfce as we speak
<chrisinajar> i can't use this
<Roey> okay
<Roey> eek.
<Roey> I mean it worked for me but I understand you completely as it has happened to me on a bunch of releases.
<chrisinajar> hah, at least HoN runs :3
<bravo> hola!!
<Daskreech> chrisinajar: what's your sound chip?
<Daskreech> bravo: hello
<bravo> soy nuevo en esto.......
<Daskreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<chrisinajar> Daskreech: it's an on-keyboard sound device, on the G110
<chrisinajar> Daskreech: the test button in the sound config tool works, but even on the next tab clicking the left and right speaker buttons do not. amarok and other kde applications can make sound, but chrome, pidgin, and skype all cannot
<chrisinajar> Daskreech: this is off of a fresh installation as of about an hour and a half ago
<chrisinajar> Daskreech: it seems after logging out and back in, amarok cannot make sound
<chrisinajar> only the test button can currently make sound (good test!)
<Daskreech> chrisinajar: does alsamix work?
<chrisinajar> command not found
<Daskreech> um
<Daskreech> alsamixer
<chrisinajar> it opens
<chrisinajar> is there a way to make it test?
<chrisinajar> Daskreech: alsamixer runs and see's my card
<chrisinajar> Daskreech: there's no way to make it test it, though....
<Daskreech> things are not muted?
<chrisinajar> Daskreech: nope, if i mute them the test button in the kde config tool stops working :)
<chrisinajar> Daskreech: i can turn up and down the volume, all is well, the test button still works. Every other application on my system, however, still does not.
<Daskreech> chrisinajar: might want to check if there is something like an internal sound vs a  sound card in the preferences
<chrisinajar> there is
<Roey> Daskreech:  hey!! :)
<Daskreech> You tested both?
<Daskreech>  hi Roey
<Roey> hey hey
<chrisinajar> Daskreech: Only my PnP device works, the internet card referrs to the ports on the back of my computer
<chrisinajar> Daskreech: i believe what's happening is that every single application except the settings tool is using that
<chrisinajar> I need to tell my system as a whole to use the device I have configured in my settings to use
<chrisinajar> which I would assume would be done via the settings tool, but it's not working
<Daskreech> chrisinajar: you swapped the preference?
<chrisinajar> Daskreech: I manually created a ~/.asoundrc file and told it to use my other device
<chrisinajar> everything works now
<casa> how intall FreePascal in Kdevelop
<casa> ?
<Daskreech> chrisinajar: yay!
<jordan_> i have a question i remove the default WB then konqueror install can i remove konqueror from kubuntu 11.04?
<jordan_> everything online reguarding "can i remove konqueror?" is a little old
<jordan_> i did find a administrator on kde forum said yoou could
<jordan_> but im not going to pull the triger yet until i know
<jordan_> but that was four years ago
<chrisinajar> the plot thickens. I've gotten sound to work in most applications, including Skype, however when I open chrome it breaks sound in Skype until I close chrome again
<chrisinajar> the devices actually disappear from the list
<chrisinajar> any ideas?
<chrisinajar> Daskreech: --^
<Daskreech> chrisinajar: not sure I know skype messes with my sound but it's acceptable for me
<Daskreech> chrome ships with it's own codecs and sounds management as well
<Daskreech> somehow I'm not that surprised they somehow end in a battle
<Daskreech> jordan_: What are you asking?
<jordan_> i was wonder if i could remove konqueror
<jordan_> like "sudo apt-get remove konqueror' then input Y then enter
<Daskreech> jordan_: yes
<jordan_> why did i install after i removed keq?
<jordan_> it*
<Daskreech> what did what install?
<jordan_> i didnt have konqueror on my compyter before
<jordan_> computer*
<jordan_> here on the main page pn kubuntu web site it says konqueror came with 11.04
<jordan_> but i didnt have a icon in my launcher and kpack download some file with "konqueror"
<jordan_> soooo i dont know
 * chrisinajar is confused as to what he's asking
<chrisinajar> yay, got kdevelop all configured the way I like... All I need now is skype to work correctly and I can go to bed
<jordan_> is there a fail safe? if you delete your web browser?
<chrisinajar> jordan_: install another web browser, would be the failsafe
<chrisinajar> jordan_: personally i recommend chrome, although a lot of people also like firefox
<jordan_> i use firefox
<jordan_> i dislike chromes bookmarking
<chrisinajar> ok, then you don't need konqueror for anything
<chrisinajar> feel free to remove it and rejoice
<jordan_> if i remove kon will rek install again then?
<jordan_> ill see
<chrisinajar> rek?
<jordan_> the browser kubuntu comes with
<chrisinajar> huh, i had no idea that existed
<chrisinajar> only knew about konq
<jordan_> well its called a web kit
<jordan_> "rekonq"
<jordan_> based on a web kit
<jordan_> or whatever
<jordan_> ty btw
<alokito> I can't play any movies with kaffeine
<alokito> I'm using natty
<kilani> Good morning everyone
<preecher> kilani morning
<kilani> preecher hi
<kilani> preecher which version of ubuntu u'r usin'??
<preecher> 11.04
<LINKSWORD2> Greetings, all.
<iRabbit> o/
<preecher> greetings
<kilani> preecher cool
<kilani> news today?!
<areichman> hello. I just bought a DVD and I'm trying to back it up to my hard drive so I don't have to mess with a disc. I've done most of my collection with dvdbackup -M but this one keeps failing with "libdvdnav:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.IFO failed". Any thoughts?
<LINKSWORD2> Which DVD? :P
<areichman> Easy A :-)
<LINKSWORD2> xD
<areichman> I've ripped a bunch of TV Shows and Movies with this method and the only one I've had issues with other than this is Dark Knight
<LINKSWORD2> All right. Which application are you using to try to play it?
<areichman> that was a different issue, though
<areichman> I can't get it ripped at all
<areichman> no file to try and play
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm...
<LINKSWORD2> I honestly have no idea, then.
<areichman> I get the error message I posted originally, it repeats once, and then libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO
<areichman> and then says it failed
<areichman> me neither
<areichman> it's a newer movie, but I thought the format would have to be the same on all discs, otherwise how would never discs play on older players?
<areichman> newer*
<LINKSWORD2> If you have another computer, I would recommend ripping it and copying it to a USB key or portable drive to transfer it to your current computer.
<LINKSWORD2> I also recommend the .mp4 video file extension, as it's the most widely compatible.
<areichman> I've been burning to .iso files
<areichman> I like menus and subtitles and bonus features
<areichman> you think it would help going to another computer?
<areichman> they all run the same OS, kubuntu 11.04
<LINKSWORD2> I think another computer is a possibility.
<areichman> oddly, k3b can see all the vob files
<areichman> okay, I'll give it a shot
<LINKSWORD2> Then again, I have 2 Windows computers, along with my current PC running Kubuntu 11.04.
<areichman> hang on, after k3b lists all the files, I get the same error but then it starts getting keys
<LINKSWORD2> That's odd.
<areichman> and then it gives me new errors about reading VIDEO_TS.VOB at block #### (different locations)
<areichman> and then something about padding x blocks
<areichman> yeah, very weird
<LINKSWORD2> Excuse me, I need to leave my computer for a moment.
<LINKSWORD2> Back.
<LINKSWORD2> areichman: Did your problem get fixed?
<areichman> I don't know yet, the original computer is still trying to copy, getting lots of "Error reading some file at block ##" and "Padding ### blocks"
<LINKSWORD2> areichman: Do you mind if I open a one-to-one chat for a moment?
<areichman> not at all
<Spaz_Dynamic> skype (per ubuntu repos) exits without a message after about 5 seconds when launched. if I run it from Konsole, I only get the message "Terminated"
<LINKSWORD2> I refuse to use Skype. I hate it. >.>
<Spaz_Dynamic> That doesn't help a whole lot ;)
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> Sorry. xD
<s_p_or_t_o> Spaz_Dynamic, i downloaded skype from their website and it's working fine for me
<Spaz_Dynamic> No problem. =)
<s_p_or_t_o> ^ in 11.04
<Spaz_Dynamic> s_p_or_t_o: did you get linux skype, or skype static?
<s_p_or_t_o> linux skype beta: http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<s_p_or_t_o> i'm using 32bit
<Spaz_Dynamic> so ubuntu, not static
<s_p_or_t_o> yes
<Spaz_Dynamic> hrm, maybe an ubuntu update borked it then, cause thats the one I had, but I think it got updated from the repos. I'll try uninstalling it and reinstalling it from the .deb
<Spaz_Dynamic> it does the same thing...
<Spaz_Dynamic> something else must be conflicting with it
<s_p_or_t_o> are you running 32bit or 64bit
<Spaz_Dynamic> 64
<Spaz_Dynamic> it had been working last I tried (week or two ago)
<Spaz_Dynamic> Actually, more recently than that, I believe
<s_p_or_t_o> did you install the 32bit lib? (ia32-libs)
<Spaz_Dynamic> ia32-libs is installed, yes.
<asobi> adding a script to autostart. there's an option for "create as symlink" do i pick yes or no?
<s_p_or_t_o> what does "dmesg | tail" tell you, Spaz_Dynamic
<Spaz_Dynamic> It launches, shows the login window, and exits, and had been working a few days ago.
<Spaz_Dynamic> and the dmesg has some messages from stuff I was doing a few hours ago
<Spaz_Dynamic> specifically some messages about mounting some things
<pckoders> echo "#TO UNBUNDLE, SH THIS FILE"  for i  do
<pckoders> echo "echo $i 1>&2"
<pckoders> echo "cat > $i  << 'End of $i' "
<Spaz_Dynamic> interesting
<pckoders> cat $i
<Spaz_Dynamic> skype static closes too.
<pckoders> echo "End of $i"
<pckoders> done
<Spaz_Dynamic> something is seeking and destroying skype. =(
<pckoders> what  this code does?
<Spaz_Dynamic> I am going to take drastic measures.... I'm going to restart my computer.
<Spaz_Dynamic> brb
<s_p_or_t_o> Spaz_Dynamic, interesting, what's the version number in software management, mines 2.2.0.25-1
<s_p_or_t_o> kk
<TeslaTony> I cannot get visual effects to work on my machine after upgrading to 11.4. I have an HP Mini 110 with Intel Mobile 945GME graphics.  Previously, Compiz worked with zero issues on Gnome, but KDE is choking
<LINKSWORD2> *Sigh.* I can't stay awake.
<Spaz_Dynamic> peculiar, it is still doing it...
<pckoders> anyone expert in SHELL scripting?
<Spaz_Dynamic> What is kernel taint?
<Spaz_Dynamic> it sounds funny
<Spaz_Dynamic> s_p_or_t_o: http://magvar.wordpress.com/2011/05/26/skype-crashes-on-start-ubuntu-11-04-10-10-32bit-and-64bit/
<Spaz_Dynamic> renaming specified file seems to have resolved my problem
<s_p_or_t_o> sweet, i'll keep it in mind on my next restart of skype lol
<Arv3n> hey all
<Arv3n> just a quick question: how can i drag and drop a favorites shortcut in kicker to my desktop folder view widget?
<Arv3n> manually creating each shortcut sucks.
<kilani> Greetings
<Daskreech> hi
<Daskreech> Arv3n: kicker?
<Daskreech>  kde3?
<kilani> ppl
<kilani> I can't understand why my Kubuntu failed to connect to WLAN if the connection is encrypted (passphrase)
<robbiethe1st> Hey guys, got a fairly simple question: I have KDE setup to auto login and lock the screen. I need to run a script when I unlock the computer. How can I do it?
<robbiethe1st> (I mean, when I unlock the system it automatically runs the script)
<lengau> robbiethe1st - I'm not sure that's possible with the current version of Kscreensaver. You may want to write a feature request on the KDE bug tracker (bugs.kde.org). Sorry.
<robbiethe1st> Darn
<ShorTie> how can i get dolphin to copy some files from a ntfs partition over to kubuntu's ext4 partition?
<lengau> ShorTie - You should just be able to click the corresponding disk in the Places bar (on the left), find the file, and copy it like you would files in your home directory.
<lengau> (ShorTie) Using the Split view is often very convenient for that :-)
<cousin_mario> Hello.
<lengau> Hello, cousin_mario
<ShorTie> i've tried right click copy, but when i get back to /usr/local/src there is no paste
<cousin_mario> A few days ago somebody gave me the link to the launchpad page about the nvidia bug with xorg >1.9, only now I can't find it anymore.
<lengau> Your user account doesn't have privileges to write to /usr/local/src. Try opening Dolphin as the administrator by typing "kdesu dolphin" into krunner (alt-F2)
<lengau> (that was meant for ShorTie)
<lengau> cousin_mario - Do you mean this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/+bug/626974
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 626974 in X.Org X server "ABI change in xorg 1.9 breaks legacy nvidia-96 drivers in Maverick" [Undecided,New]
<cousin_mario> lengau: no, it's not legacy and it's on Natty
<cousin_mario> lengau: in the bug page there was a link to the nvidia forum talking about it and when the patch will be released
<lengau> This one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/711409
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 711409 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Natty) "[MASTER] -nvidia broken after Jan 31st updates, because it does not yet support xserver 1.10" [Critical,Fix released]
<ShorTie> Thankz .... :) lengau
<lengau> ShorTie - You're welcome.
<lengau> cousin_mario - This seems related to the last one I linked as well: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/703688
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 703688 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "[Natty] Need X-server 1.10-compatible nvidia driver (xorg-edgers ppa)" [High,Fix released]
<cousin_mario> lengau: thanks, but I recall the linked forum thread debating the merits of 275.xx
<cousin_mario> lengau: I probably haven't looked hard enough:)
<Samo502> I installed kubuntu's desktop in regular ubuntu for the ability to choose it if I like(while keeping the Unity), and the shutdown button doesn't seem to work
<Samo502> while keeping the Unity desktop*
<lengau> Samo502 - I believe this is an issue with KDE talking to GDM (the login manager). A quick workaround is to simply log out and then shut down. Otherwise, you can make KDM your default login manager and install the kdm-gdmcompat package, which I believe will let you use the shutdown, reboot, etc. features in both KDE and Unity.
<deanna> Greets, everyone... X is crashing as soon as it starts (i.e., ~1 second after the hour glass shows up). Here's my Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/7F4durig
<deanna> Any ideas?
<flykillers> can anyone help me?
<flykillers> i just helped my friend installed kubuntu and his wireless network cannot connect it say it need ip config
<gundri> hello
<flykillers> why kubuntu always freeze?
<flykillers> *why my kubuntu 11.04 always freeze?
<toams> because its a cool distro?
<toams> sorry for not being very helpfull...
<flykillers> i mean why it always hang?
<yofel> define "freeze"
<flykillers> what  really mean is why it always stuck?
<toams> how stuck?
<wintellect> flykillers: where does it get stuck/freeze?
<flykillers_> my friend just installed kubuntu and his kubuntu cannot connect to the wireless??
<flykillers_> it say it need ip config address?
<flykillers_> can anyone help me??
<yofel> which kubuntu release is that? As long as your network has DHCP it should get the address from there
<flykillers_> kubuntu 11.04
<flykillers_> it have..
<cousin_mario> flykillers_: what wifi card is he using?
<cablop> i want to run a flash screensaver on kde, how to accomplish it? all guides talk about using xscreensaver, instead of kscreensaver, any suggestion?
<cousin_mario> flykillers_: I take that the wpa negotiation works then.
<cousin_mario> flykillers_: does the DHCP server normally supply the IP to other clients ?
<flykillers_> maybe...
<cousin_mario> I suggest you find out then.
<kubu2> everytime I run quassel there is this annoying letter-envelop on systray saying I have 1 app running - quassel.  Of course I konw that.
<amichair> kubu2: you can remove it from the system tray settings
<kubu2> amichair: the thing is there is no remove. only hide
<amichair> under Display -> Extra Items, you can check/uncheck various components
<amichair> It sounds like the one that's bugging you is Message Indicator - uncheck it
<kubu2> ok..but why does quassel only doing that?
<amichair> I guess it's the only app you're running that uses this notification system
<kubu2> I think this is redundant..that is why kubuntu is so fat?
<amichair> fat?
<kubu2> it's like having the toilet telling you 'sir you just poop'
<amichair> kubu2: to each his own...
<amichair> (I removed the message indicator as well. But then, I use konversation, not quassel)
<amichair> kubu2: the plus side is that it's configurable, like much of KDE - there is no 'one and only' way.
<kubu2> amichair: yeah..did you know there is a project for a low-fat kubuntu?
<cousin_mario> bbl
<amichair> kubu2: I did not, that would be interesting
<amichair> I'd get rid of all the akonadi crap, with it's mysql db and handful of useless running processes and strigi taking up gigs of disk space for nothing.
<kubu2> exactly..but the thing is kubuntu has them all tied up that's it's hard to without re-building deb pkgs to weed out dependencies
<amichair> and fix all those dang memory leaks and bloats in plasma and X (plus a few 100%cpu bugs too - can't believe they still have those)
<amichair> Just today (well, yesterday too) I had to reboot my system because I had the audacity to try and resize a window.
<kubu2> amichair: I haven't seen that one but you may have other issues but then again it's something kde/kubuntu may not handle well
<kubu2> i'm guessing you may have system isssues for such a basic thing to freeze your system
<amichair> kubu2: I think it's just a bug, introduced in Natty (didn't have any trouble before the upgrade). Has to do with desktop effects, though I don't know if the bug is in the effects, or plasma, or kwin, or X, or NVidia drivers. They're all pretty buggy.
<kubu2> amichair: try using NVidia drivers instead
<amichair> kubu2: already am
<cablop> can i run flash as screensaver in kubuntu? i don't find a way to do that
<kubu2> you can isolate things by disabling desk-effects on go on from there
<cablop> i'll end replacing kscreensaver with xscreensaver otherwise
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<amichair> hey BluesKaj
<yofel> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi amichair yofel
<BluesKaj> too bad amarok is so buggy , or do I not understand it's quirks ?
<DeltaEpsilon> BluesKaj: it is sadly buggy
<DeltaEpsilon> :-(
<Zolorado> hi there! My wifi is very-very slow on Kubuntu 11.04, somebody has teh same problem?
<BluesKaj> too many options for a simple user like me ...I don't care about playlists etc , I just want it to load the music folders so i can scroll down and choose what I want ,,, all the other stuff is superfluous
 * BluesKaj switches all default media xtns to vlc
<BluesKaj> godbye amarok
<OerHeks> on KDE, i like QuodLibet
<BluesKaj> never looked at it
<BluesKaj> QuodLibet is a gtk app
<OerHeks> ugghh youŕe right :(
<DeltaEpsilon> can some one view http://kde-apps.org/ with Rekonq? does it ask you to save a  file named safari.jsp?
<BluesKaj> I have to use nautlius-dropbox so i have a few gtk-libs , it's a necessary evil
<Zolorado> please, I need some help! my wireless speed is very low, I don't know what's wrog, it worked beter on Win XP
<BluesKaj> DeltaEpsilon, yes it goes here too
<BluesKaj> err does
<DeltaEpsilon> weird
<DeltaEpsilon> :(
<DeltaEpsilon> shame they haven't tested it with kde-apps.org with Rekonq.
<DeltaEpsilon> and Rekonq is listed in kde-apps.org
<DeltaEpsilon> :(
<BluesKaj> not a rekonq fan , it's not very configurable for preferred look and layout
<BluesKaj> my
<DeltaEpsilon> BluesKaj: it integrates well in kde4
<DeltaEpsilon> BluesKaj: I fixed it by adding safari.jsp to the ads block list in Rekonq
<BluesKaj> integrates yes , but not to my tasten , i don't want bookmarks bar as a sidebar  and there's no across the top option from my experience with it
<amichair> if it asks you to download a jsp file, it sound like a server configuration bug, not a client bug (without knowing anything else about it)
<DeltaEpsilon> is Qt cross platform?
<aljosa> how do i connect to hidden wifi? i can manage connection but can't connect?
<amichair> DeltaEpsilon: so they say
<DeltaEpsilon> amichair: I am trying to make a dictionary app with multi language support.
<DeltaEpsilon> it would be nice if I can also compile it for windows
<amichair> then you can try qt, or wxwidgets
<amichair> but keep your core code nicely encapsulated, just in case :-)
<amichair> or, you can try any interpreted/JIT language (java, python, etc.), but there are pluses and minuses to those
<DeltaEpsilon> :( I thought Realbasic is free for opensource developers
<Ghost_Who_Walks> it's raining here guys :)
<maco> so get some wellies. this is a support channel
<Linkmaster> I'm having difficulty with the plasma-desktop. If I have to restart it, I use the 'kquitapp plasma-desktop && plasma-desktop' command. when I start it up again using 'plasma-desktop', the bar goes across the middle of my screen. I'll take a screenshot to show it, but is there any way to move it back to left? Rebooting does the trick, but I hate having to reboot my system whenever this happens
<paolo> ciao
<paolinux> hi i have installed kubu 11.04 64 bit.... when i resize konsole (and only it) my system crash
<Philip5> +1
<Philip5> ops
<Linkmaster> paolinux: You have nvidia
<Linkmaster> *?
<paolinux> yes
<Linkmaster> thats most likely why. I don't have nvidia myself, but I've seen a lot of people with this, let me look up the history real fast to try and see what others suggested
<Linkmaster> Wait, DarthFrog, you know the right link to send someone who uses nvidia and the konsole crashing issue?
<paolinux> Linkmaster: thanks :)
<Linkmaster> paolinux: according to genii-around, its the xorg-edgers
<ct529> updated to 11.04, and it is hardly a success .... the system freezes when I start the terminal, when I install packages I get Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_assistant_set_page_header_image: assertion `child != NULL' failed at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd/Gnome.pm line 27.
<fake_> ку всем
<ct529> anyone who has been able to solve these two?
<genii-around> paolinux:  sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa      then: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade    should bring in the 275.09 Nvidia drivers in the package nvidia-current
<paolinux> genii-around: i will try to apply it :)
<Linkmaster> genii-around: thanks for helping me out there, I was trying to scrounge around for the missing information on the webz
<paolinux> Linkmaster: thanks to you
<Linkmaster> I didn't do anything though D:
<paolinux> :)
<shadeslayer> paolinux: known issue, its because konsole is a ARGB window whereas everything else is RGB window, theres a bug with the ARGB window painting as i understand right now ( with the nvidia drivers ) .... for some reason upgrading to xorg-edgers didn't do anything for me, my system still shows artefacts
<paolinux> shadeslayer: hum.....
<shadeslayer> paolinux: i've switched to yakuake for the time being
<shadeslayer> ( and i still have the issue on KDE 4.7 )
<paolinux> this is a good idea
<paolinux> to switch to yakuake
<Linkmaster> shadeslayer: how did you get 4.7? they have a ppa for it now?
<shadeslayer> Linkmaster: i have Project Neon installed, running KDE trunk
<shadeslayer> and as i understand it, the developers aren't touching 4.7 till beta 2
<Linkmaster> darn, I was hoping inside it wasn't through Project Neon
<johnny_> Does Kopete 1.0.80 has some bug or something...because I can't connet to Y!
<Linkmaster> johnny_: theres known problems for Kopete's...frustrating response with Y!
<shadeslayer> Linkmaster: PN is the closest right now to a KDE 4.7 experience you'll get :D
<paolinux> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/760632
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 760632 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Resizing Konsole crashes the whole system" [High,Confirmed]
<Linkmaster> shadeslayer: though the devels not touching it makes sense..4.6->4.7 is a larger jump then 4.6.3->4.6.4
<shadeslayer> yep
<johnny_> ubottu ubuntu with nvidia is great!!
<ubottu> johnny_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Linkmaster> shadeslayer: I've been thinking of project neon off and on the last week...how does it compare?
<shadeslayer> Linkmaster: and we're merging from debian atm ... so i think it's going to be a while before we have 4.7 in a ppa
<shadeslayer> Linkmaster: i have a biased opinion, since i'm one of the co maintainers of neon xD
<shadeslayer> add the ppa and give it a spin, if something doesn't work out, come poke us at #project-neon
<Linkmaster> shadeslayer: you a maintainer? nice!
<johnny_> ...gwibber gives a double tab in ff
<Linkmaster> Though biased opinions are always welcome. My only question is, if it causes utter breakage, can I disable it?
<shadeslayer> Linkmaster: yes, and hopefull we will have project-neon-calligra by 10th-12th :)
<johnny_> when accessing sites
<shadeslayer> Linkmaster: yes
<shadeslayer> Linkmaster: we have something called neon-clean that will remove all traces of neon
<Linkmaster> cool stuff, let me add that ppa then
<shadeslayer> Linkmaster: w00t :D
 * Linkmaster goes off to find it
<shadeslayer> Linkmaster: ppa:neon/ppa i'd say
<slinker1> hmm you would think the linkmaster already knew the link :)
<Linkmaster> I'll try that xD
<paolinux> i reboot my pc...... see you later
<Linkmaster> shadeslayer: its https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa
<shadeslayer> Linkmaster: yes .... and?
<shadeslayer> Linkmaster: you could have done : sudo add-apt-repository ppa:neon :P
<Linkmaster> well, I need to add it :P I tried yours, and thought konsole was being dumb with me, so then I went hunting around for the right ppa
<Linkmaster> thats what I usually do
<Linkmaster> hm, well, maybe I was wrong..
<Linkmaster> Can you load up your KPK and tell me what the ppa is? -.-
<Linkmaster> Got it! :D now...to wait forever for the download to complete
<Linkmaster> shadeslayer: I did: sudo apt-get install project-neon-kdeplasma-addons project-neon-session
<shadeslayer> Linkmaster: you need more
<Linkmaster> So its putting almost 700megs of stuff on my computer. This will take somet ime
<Linkmaster> *time. oh? what else?
<shadeslayer> Linkmaster: for the slimmest install we have project-neon-base
<shadeslayer> for the whole ppa we have project-neon-all
<Linkmaster> Hmm...I can hit 'ctrl-c' without too much issues, right?
<Linkmaster> I'll just do project-neon-all :D
<shadeslayer> Linkmaster: its downloading packages right?
<Linkmaster> yea
<shadeslayer> Linkmaster: yeah you can Ctrl+C then
<Linkmaster> It had to grab 200megs worth of stuff, haha. Time to put the new code
<moes> Useable launchers dock for 10.04 lts ???
<Linkmaster> moes: docky and daisy will definitely work, not sure about cairo-dock, it depends on what you like
<Linkmaster> moes: daisy is real nice, because its a KDE widget
<Linkmaster> shadeslayer: Need to get 545 MB/546 MB of archives. After this operation, 1,362 MB of additional disk space will be used xDDD
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> Linkmaster: we use lzma compression for debs, so downloads are smaller, but the actual install contains all header files and such, so thats why the installed size is bigger
<Linkmaster> that makes sense
<moes> Linkmaster, Plasma-widget-daisy ??
<Linkmaster> moes: I believe so, you can either grab the source and use the widget installer for that, or you can get it through the widget thing I think
<Linkmaster> I dont think the 'p' is capitalized though
<moes> that one found on synaptic
<Linkmaster> alright
<moes> thanks
<Linkmaster> np
<Joshun> hi. after installing some gtk apps, gnome icon theme is installed. this makes firefox look ugly with gnome icons, but if I remove the gnome-icon-theme package, it removes other apps as well. Is there any way around this?
<Joshun> this is odd since under icons in system settings oxygen is still set as the default theme
<mellin> Where do I change my settings for when I close the lid on my lappie?
<Arv3n> anyone know how i can drag and drop shortcuts from kickoff to my desktop?
<bibliotheque> hi guys, i m trying to get kubuntu working
<bibliotheque> sorry i mean Urban Terror working under kubuntu,
<bibliotheque> and no way
<bibliotheque> WARNING: UDP_OpenSocket: bind: Address already in use
<bibliotheque> /home/bibliotheque/Downloads/UrbanTerror/ioUrTded.x86_64
<bibliotheque> is executable, and executing it leads to this...
<bibliotheque> no other
<ilias> is there any chance to setup my pci winmodem which is on my motehrboard? i am using 10.04.
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> !winmodem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<ilias> i just want to setup it as fax
<ReMatrix> Buonasera a tutti!
<dalphi> I'm having trouble getting unity to properly start when launched from KDM 11.04 installations. I think I have the problem listed in the Bug #772486 , but the fix doesn't work for me. I get the unity background, but nothing else.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 772486 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "[Natty] Unity will start from GDM, not from KDM" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772486
<OerHeks> dalphi, is answer 3 do the fix for you ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/772486/comments/3
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 772486 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "[Natty] Unity will start from GDM, not from KDM" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dalphi> setting GDMSESSION did not.
<dalphi> I'd even be satisfied to get rid of unity all together, or setting the default to something else.
<OerHeks> ow oke, maybe you could leave a reply this fix does not work for you ?
<dalphi> my problem I guess is it's the default for my userbase, and so I need to get all my new users to choose something other than the default.
<dalphi> Is there a way to configure kdm to choose ubuntu classic as the default?
<ehsan> how to downgrade ntrack in kubuntu
<ehsan> howto fix this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/ntrack/+bug/755608 in ntrack and kded 4
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 755608 in ntrack (Ubuntu Natty) "Ntrack dead loop in function get_nl_link_by_index " [High,Fix committed]
<ehsan> how to fix ntrack
<ehsan> i want downgrade ntrack to old version 009-1
<genii-around> !info ntrack
<ubottu> Package ntrack does not exist in natty
<genii-around> Hm
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> i remember something about ntrack
<shadeslayer> something about how it was broken, and there was a upload to fix it
<Linkmaster> shadeslayer: its installing :D
<shadeslayer> Linkmaster: :D
<soee> any news about 4.7beta packages ?
<luis_> Hola a todos
<Tm_T> soee: yes, beta1 skipped, concentrating on beta2
<Linkmaster> soee: the only way is to use project neon I believe
<soee> Tm_T, Linkmaster ok thank you
<luis_> Hola alguien sabe como conpartir los escritorios de ubuntu en otro monitor
<Tm_T> !es | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Tm_T> !kppa | Linkmaster the betas would be available in one of Kubuntu ppas
<ubottu> Linkmaster the betas would be available in one of Kubuntu ppas: Kubuntu has several different PPA's for those who want to test or upgrade to the latest version. More information on the available Kubuntu PPA's can be found here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuPPAs
<DeltaEpsilon> is  it possible to sync my playlists to my android phone?
<Tm_T> DeltaEpsilon: from Amarok?
<DeltaEpsilon> Tm_T: if that is possible would be nice.. I donn't mind using another app
<Tm_T> DeltaEpsilon: depending on several factors, it might be possible in some extent, but I think this is best served in #amarok
<Linkmaster> shadeslayer: it finished installing...now what? o:
<shadeslayer> Linkmaster: logout > switch sessions via KDM to project neon > login again
<Linkmaster> okay, will do! lets see what happens..
<Linkmaster> shadeslayer: its working :D
<drbobb> is it possible to have different plasma panels in different kde activities?
<Linkmaster> On my computer, it took forever to get started, and it was hanging every few seconds, but now that the system seems to have caught up[or has written everything to the swap...] its going along smoooth
<shadeslayer> Linkmaster: w00t
<shadeslayer> Linkmaster: try to start kontact and PIM stuff
<shadeslayer> Linkmaster: come hang out in #project-neon ;)
<Linkmaster> PIM stuff?
<MajinSaiyan> Hi peeps. I have a .fxp file that i can't open because i don't have a program for it. I've googled it and i guess i need Microsoft's Visual FoxPro. Does anyone know of any other program that i can use to open the file? It doesn't matter if it's for Windows or Linux, but of course i prefer Linux.
<Ddpbf> MajinSaiyan: are you sure it is M$ Visual FoxPro
<Ddpbf> ther is 3 another types of .fxp
<Ddpbf> files
<MajinSaiyan> Well I am working with a SQL database, so i'm pretty sure that it is M$
<MajinSaiyan> The database that i work with is only compatible with Windows
<Ddpbf> aha
<Ddpbf> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visual_FoxPro#Recent_history
<Ddpbf> aparently you could open it only in windows
<MajinSaiyan> ahhh....i see. Bummer......then i guess i have to get it for Microsoft.....only problem is that it's over $600 :(
<MajinSaiyan> Thanks for your help though
<Ddpbf> you are wellcome
<sirbeat> ciao a tutti
<sirbeat> questa sera ho installato kubuntu 11.04
<sirbeat> italiani
<sirbeat> ci siete???
<cablop> how can i set firefox as the default browser instead of Konqueror?
<schraubschluesse> hey, which packages do i need to install unity on kubuntu? if i install 'unity' from the package sources i didn't see the launcher and the panel when i'm going to login
<BajK> schraubschluesse: why would you ever want to do that?! :D
<BajK> anyone else experiencing freezes in Quassel when hovering/clicking/whatveer links?
<Ddpbf> cablop: go in system settings
<schraubschluesse> BajK: because i didn't want to install 'ubuntu-desktop' with all the apps :P
<BajK> schraubschluesse: no, i mean why not just use KDE :P
<BajK> or install Ubuntu instead ^^
<BajK> schraubschluesse: well, one look at the package manager listed "Unity" as "Unity is a destop experience that sucks er sings. Designed by Canonical blabla"
<BajK> so sudo apt-get install unity should do it? :D
<cablop> Ddpbf i did... it is not working
<BajK> and you need to choose a different session on startp, othewise you will end up in KDE
<schraubschluesse> BajK: well, i like to switch from kde and unity :)
<BajK> (Manchmal versteh ich die Leute echt nich *kopfschüttel*)
<schraubschluesse> BajK: and no, apt-get install unity didnt work right, if i choose 'ubuntu' in the session manager i end up with a blank desktop
<BajK> hmm
<BajK> mom
<schraubschluesse> BajK: ja, so kommt mir das auch manchmal vor
<schraubschluesse> :D
<cablop> schraubschluesse: unity depends on compiz, so you will need to switch from Kwin to Compiz, then config everything again, then enable the unity plugin
<cablop> schraubschluesse: anyway, i was seeing online many many complains against unity
<BajK> maybe try gnome-session but I am not an expert :D try askng in #ubuntu ^^ still dont understand how one can throw the best desktop environment in the world away and use alpha software like Unity, but well, your decision, but dont whine ! :D
<cablop> schraubschluesse: and also, unity is gtk based, not qt based, if you love options, stay away from unity
<BajK> schraubschluesse: see. soo much stupid config work for a disfunctional desktop. just use KDE :)
<cablop> schraubschluesse: and if you like options, stay away from gnome too, try some kde plasma widgets, they'll do the trick
<schraubschluesse> cablop: ok, thanks. i'll try it on my old notebook first before i broke my desktop :D
<cablop> schraubschluesse: unity seems to demand more graphics than compiz...
<cablop> schraubschluesse: grab a live ubuntu cd and test it on that machine
<Ddpbf> cablop: actually unity-2d is qt based
<Ddpbf> unity 3d is in Vala i tink, it runs on top of gtk bundlle of apps but it is not gtk
#kubuntu 2011-06-03
<ton1n8o> hello
<Linkmaster> hey
<ton1n8o> is there someone here?
<ton1n8o> =)
<Linkmaster> Yurp
<ton1n8o> hey Linkmaster Im new here
<ton1n8o> Im from Brazil =) and Im a developer
<Linkmaster> alrighty, you have a question?
<ton1n8o> I intend to build some feautre to some software evince
<ton1n8o> an pdf reader
<Linkmaster> Then do it! nothings stopping you
<ton1n8o> =)
<ton1n8o> thats great hehe
<Linkmaster> Theres a few of them out there, inlcuding one shipped with Kubu, but you can still make one and distribute it...anythings better then adobe >.>
<ton1n8o> but Im here to check if is there someone that can provide me some info about the evince
<Linkmaster> I don't really know waht a evince is :P
<Linkmaster> !evince
<ton1n8o> let me show you
<Ddpbf> ton1n8o: it is gnome document viewer
<ton1n8o> http://live.gnome.org/Evince/
<ton1n8o> take a look
<Ddpbf> yes I know
<Ddpbf> but people here uses KDE and Okular
<Ddpbf> ;)
<ton1n8o> hey Ddpdf
<Linkmaster> Yeahh
<Ddpbf> try #ubuntu-app-devel
<ton1n8o> well
<ton1n8o> you mean the they irc channel ?
<Ddpbf> yes also see
<Ddpbf> #gnome-hackers
<ton1n8o> lol
<Linkmaster> xD
<ton1n8o> the name soudns power lol
<ton1n8o> sounds *
<Ddpbf> #gnome-hackers - General GNOME Development talk
<Ddpbf> hacker is not cracker
<ton1n8o> cool
<cablop> what do you use in kubuntu to install software?
<cablop> what is the alternative to synaptic?
<Linkmaster> KPK, muon, a couple others
<ton1n8o> well, Im on the #ubuntu-app-devel
<ton1n8o> so thanks byt the help =)
<ton1n8o> another question, do someone here knows jaliste or  KaL?
<tripelb> someone in ubuntu reports this channel is dead. True?
<Linkmaster> Hm, they don't know what they are talkign about IMO
<Ddpbf> cablop: muon developer is on this channel
<Ddpbf> :)
<cablop> hehe
<cablop> i see
<cablop> i was trying to set muon or whatever manages the updates to offer me security and updates only and not proposed and backports... in synaptic i can tell it to have those repos enabled but not to prefer them
<Ddpbf> it is all same settings
<Ddpbf> ie /etc/apt/
<Ddpbf> ie /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ddpbf> you could edit mannully
<Ddpbf> kdesu /etc/apt/sources.list
<cablop> i know i can add repos there
<Ddpbf> or via graphic interface (synaptic, muon, kpackagekit, USC)
<cablop> but, what about making it prefer some of the active repos over others?
<Ddpbf> apt allways goes for newer software
<cablop> yep, synaptic keeps that preference, i think it is synaptic only
<Ddpbf> then use synaptic
<cablop> but the kde updater is there offering me to install that software
<cablop> i can ignore that, but what about other users?
<Ddpbf> uninstall it
<Ddpbf> (kpackagekit)
<cablop> mmm
<cablop> nice one
<marjeo> im new here
<jaws> break 19
<ysis> cablob: What's the point of having proposed and backports enabled, but not use them?
<Ddpbf> yes
<The_Letter_M> Hello All
<jaws> How do I diagnose UDP-Echo requests from anther host?
<cablop> ysis the purpose is to manually install some sofwtare from there and not vbreaking dependencies of it
<The_Letter_M> Hello
<tertl3> hi
<Daskreech> hi
<Daskreech> cablop: Huh?
<cablop> what?
<cablop> what did i said
<Daskreech> Never mind the first "word" is a name
<Daskreech>  didn't click in
<Daskreech> :)
<cablop> o.O
<Daskreech> cablop: Did you figure out firefox as default over konqueror?
<cablop> dunno, i just tried some workarround
<cablop> http://www.adityamooley.net/blogs/2009/08/06/changing-default-browser-in-kubuntu/
<cablop> now i need a good remember the milk client for linux
<cablop> one thing i hate of the things on internet is the assumption you always have internet connectivity
<cablop> so i need a client able to locally save stuff
<cablop> not a thing on goodle gears! i forgot to say
<moes> How to reposition icons on panel
<The_Letter_M> Hello
<The_Letter_M> Anyone watching the Channel?
<Daskreech> cablop: Why don't you start out with something local and figure out a way to sync it when you do have internet?
<tertl3> im having some problems with flash in Kubuntu 11.04
<tertl3> anmyone around?
<Newbiathon> what up tertl3
<dan_l> Ok.  I'm going to sound like a total Ktard for a moment:
<dan_l> I love googsystray.  It is awesome because it checks gcal, gmail, gvoice
<dan_l> But it looks like crap and I might think about not using it because it's not very qt looking.
<tertl3> anyone have trouble with flash in 11.04?
<tertl3> i cant get it to work
<tertl3> plz help
<dan_l> tertl3:  you might need to describe your problem a bit..........
<tertl3> dan_l: well, the player will start to play , but it nevers really starts
<tertl3> i even tried a 64 bit flash plugin installer
<tertl3> dan_l: can you help me?
<dan_l> what browser?
<tertl3> chromium and ff and midori
<dan_l> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flash-aid/
<dan_l> start with that in ffx
<dan_l> see if it helps
<Newbiathon> i had trouble with firefox flash, reinstalled firefox and flash plugin worked fine
<Newbiathon> can all be done in the package manager
<Newbiathon> takes 2 mins
<Newbiathon> but im still a newb, look at my name lol
 * mivasa is away: Gone away for now
<tertl3> dan_l: i tried flash-aid already
<tertl3> Newbiathon: are you on 11.04?
<Newbiathon> yes
<Newbiathon> go to kmenu/computer/kpk and type in search firefox choose remove
<tertl3> Newbiathon: i did all that
<Newbiathon> do the same with a "flash" search choose remove
<Newbiathon> then reboot
<Newbiathon> then reinstall both
<tertl3> oh I didnt reboot
<Newbiathon> i did too but i think the reboot is critical
<Newbiathon> after removing it all reboot
<Newbiathon> then reget
<Newbiathon> worked for me after a struggle
<Newbiathon> that extra 1 min reboot might save you a lot of digging : )
<Newbiathon> hope that helps
<tertl3> ok, here goes brb
<Dinosaurus> how can i disconnect from an sftp server from dolphin?
<cablop> Daskreech: i passsed that phase already
<cablop> now willing to try thinkingrock, but they closed the latest version :(
<Daskreech> Dinosaurus: close the tab
<dan_l> tertl3:  do the videos start?
<The_Letter_M> Hello All
<The_Letter_M> Can I get taken off Invisible?
<Unit193> The_Letter_M: Sure, but why would you want to? (usermode +i?)
<The_Letter_M> So you can see what I'm saying?
<The_Letter_M> I wasn't sure if anyone was seeing me or not
<Ash-Fox> I need to execute a command before rsyslog starts / starts logging, how would I do this?
<Unit193> The_Letter_M: "This prevents you from appearing in global WHO/WHOIS by normal users, and hides which channels you are on. It is strongly recommended that you set this user mode, and it is now enabled by default. "
<The_Letter_M> Ahh. I thought it meant that nobody would see my messages until an OP removed it
<The_Letter_M> Anyways
<The_Letter_M> I switched to Kubuntu today and installed the proprietary Nvidia driver. I've since rebooted and now when I go to "Additional Drivers" it says "the driver is activated but not in use". How do I force Kubuntu to use it?
<Unit193> Installed and rebooted?
<The_Letter_M> Yep
<billytwowilly> anybody have a recommendation on what to use for a dlna server?
<The_Letter_M> Try Mediatomb
<The_Letter_M> I think it's about the only DLNA server available ATM
<lsv> is there any option to ls to just print the file starting with a dot?
<The_Letter_M> You can do ls .
<lsv> i meant like hidden folders and configuration files
<The_Letter_M> lol
<The_Letter_M> My bad
<lsv> it's ok, no worries :)
<lsv> something like this ls -A | grep ^\\.
<malek> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<coder27> Hello. How to turn on confirmation before file deletion in dolphin ?
<alkemann> using konsole, how can I choose what browser links are opened in?
<coder27> thanks  anyway. Bye.
<shockrates> how can i find out what architecture my system is?
<hriata> can anyone tell me how to filter all files except files with certain extensions that i want to share on a local network? Can squid do it?
<hriata> a only want to share video files and text files.
<hriata> I
<alkemann> using konsole, how can I choose what browser links are opened in?
<Peace-> alkemann: systemsettings, default browser
<Peace-> alkemann: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/06/03/plasma-desktopXx1744.jpg
<Belserusk1818> Hey guys.
<Belserusk> I am thinking of jumping to KDE for at least 6 months. Any advice. I am a GNOME user.
<Ddpbf> Belserusk: good decision
<Peace-> Belserusk: first of all
<Peace-> Belserusk: you can have gnome panels in few clicks
<alkemann> Peace-: i have Chrome set as defaut browser, it still goes to Firefix though
<Peace-> Belserusk: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=94534
<Belserusk> Peace-, I have heard Kubuntu (KDE) is laggy. Is this the case?
<Peace-> Belserusk: new computer with 4 gb of ram no problem
<Peace-> Belserusk: old pc you have to turn off some stuff
<alkemann> Peace-: and clicking "open link" on what you pasted takes me to an "Image viewer" that fails to show it
<Peace-> alkemann: what?
<Belserusk> Peace-, what would you give Kubuntu 11.04 out of 10?
<Peace-> alkemann: please create a new user and check if it has the  same problems
<alkemann> Peace-: im using irssi on screen in konsole
<Peace-> ahh alkemann
<Peace-> alkemann: maybe you have to configure irssi
<Peace-> because irssi it's not a kde softtare i guess
<alkemann> Peace-: i dont think so, the rest of the syntax menu is konsole
<Peace-> Belserusk: i am on kubuntu 11.04 and it's quite fast, but i use raster and i have disabled  semantic desktop
<Peace-> Belserusk: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/06/03/plasma-desktoppl3367.jpg
<Peace-> alkemann: i dunno i use konversation it works well
<Belserusk> Hi Peace-. Is that the global menu in that jpg?
<Peace-> Belserusk: yes
<Peace-> Belserusk: i have written here http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/05/27/unity-kde-another-test/
<Belserusk> Peace-, I never liked that global menu. I also don't like the many changes in GNOME such as GDM, GNOME3, etc.
<Peace-> Belserusk: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/04/17/kde-configure-panels-in-gnome-way-configure-kde-desktop-for-each-user/
<Peace-> Belserusk: read that it configure panels "like" gnome
<Peace-> 2
<Peace-> Belserusk: then there is this to configure dolphin , bottom http://nowardev.wordpress.com/usefull-link-for-kubuntu-and-multimedia-stuff/what-you-would-want-to-do-on-startup-multimedia-side/
<Belserusk> Thanks for the help Peace-
<Belserusk> Peace-, how long are you on KDE?
<Peace-> Belserusk: this for reduce ram cpu usage http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/03/24/configure-kubuntu-for-everyone/
<Peace-> Belserusk: i was a gnome user for 6 months
<Peace-> then i switched to kde because it's more like i can configure it as i want and not viceversa
<Peace-> i guess 3 years
<Belserusk> Peace-, nice
<Belserusk> Peace-, have you ever had major problems with Kubuntu 11.04?
<Ddpbf> Belserusk: why should somebody turn off akonadi?
<Ddpbf> you relize that k-mail, kontact, akregator
<Ddpbf> blogilo
<Ddpbf> wont work without it?
<Peace-> Belserusk: nope
<Belserusk> Ddpbf, what are you talking about? I never mentioned akonadi.
<Peace-> Belserusk: i don't use kmail i don't use kontact and i dont' use akrgator
<Peace-> Belserusk: well akonadi can be disabled
<Belserusk> Peace-, do you use Korganizer?
<Peace-> to reduce cpu usage
<Ddpbf> Peace: then you do not use KDE
<Ddpbf> Klol
<Peace-> Ddpbf: dude , i use kdenlive
<Ddpbf> it is extragear
<Peace-> dolphin and the browser
<Belserusk> Peace-, what GNOME apps do you use in KDE?
<Peace-> Belserusk: only firefox
<Ddpbf> firefox
<Peace-> gimp ==> krita
<Ddpbf> is not GNOME app
<Ddpbf> it is not even gtk
<Ddpbf> it is quasi-gtk
<Peace-> omg Ddpbf?
<Peace-> doped?
<Ddpbf> Firefox is not gnome app
<Ddpbf> :)
<Ddpbf> gnome browser is epiphany i think
<Peace-> that is for nerd
<Peace-> not for normal people
<Peace-> Belserusk: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/gnome2kde/
<Ddpbf> Belserusk: you could use gtk apps on kde
<Belserusk> Peace-, thanks for the link
<Ddpbf> just install oxygen-gtk
<Belserusk> Ddpbf, yes and vice versa
<Ddpbf> so that could feat rest of desktop
<Belserusk> Ddpbf, what is wrong with oxygen-gtk?
<Ddpbf> nothing
<Ddpbf> :)
<Ddpbf> you should install it
<Peace-> Belserusk: oxygen-gtk it's a theme to show gtk application like qt on kde
<Ddpbf> so gtk apps could look like native on your kde desktop
<Belserusk> Peace-, Ddpbf I am currently on Linux Mint 11 (based on Ubuntu 11.04) and I cant even save my open applications.
<Ddpbf> Belserusk: mint gnome or mint kde?
<Peace-> Belserusk: this is firefox http://wstaw.org/m/2011/06/03/plasma-desktopLG3367.jpg
<Belserusk> Ddpbf, sorry I misread you're text. I thought is said dont install rather than just install
<Belserusk> Ddpbf, GNOME
<Ddpbf> aha
<Belserusk> Ddpbf, do you find any major issues with KDE?
<Ddpbf> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Oxygen+KDE+%28Firefox+Theme%29?content=117962
<Ddpbf> not really
<Ddpbf> kde works fine on my old laptop
<Ddpbf> with integrated gpu and 2 gigs of ram
<Ddpbf> both kubuntu and archlinux
<Peace-> Belserusk: i have 1.5 gig of ram intel 945gm 128mb of ram and dual core cpu 1600mhz
<Peace-> Belserusk: http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/gnome-defaltt-panel-kde.gif
<Peace-> it works quite well
<Belserusk> I am tempted to give Kubunu 11.04 a try.
<Belserusk> KDE looks realy polished.
<Ddpbf> Belserusk: even oxygen-transparent works fine on my laptop
<Peace-> Ddpbf: compiled?
<Belserusk> So out of 10 - you're rating for Kubuntu 11.04 Ddpbf, Peace-
<Belserusk> Ddpbf, Peace- well?
<Peace-> Belserusk: well
<Peace-> i guess you need to installa lots of stuff after the standard installation
<Peace-> then you have to configure a lots of stuff but that is my point of view
<Peace-> for example i want vlc for every software
<Peace-> sorry audio viddeo
<Peace-> and i have to modify a file..
<Peace-> then codecs medibuntu stuff like that
<Peace-> but i know where i have to set so ... i guess 15 minutes and i have set all
<Belserusk> Peace-, /10?
<Peace-> 11.10 ?
<Belserusk> Peace-, 11.04
<Peace-> that is on 11.04
<Peace->  11.10   is not out
<Peace-> 10.10 it's all why should i use it?
<Peace-> all==> old
<Belserusk> Peace-, no I mean what rating would you give Kubuntu 11.04 out of 10?
<Peace-> ahh
<Peace-> mm for kernel i guess 8
<Peace-> for software 10
<Peace-> for settings 4
<Peace-> i mean by default oyu have a bad configuration for dolphin
<Belserusk> Peace-, total score? I need to go to lunch soon.
<Peace-> Belserusk: for example look at this
<Peace-> Belserusk: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/06/03/plasma-desktopyr3367.jpg
<Peace-> Belserusk: i added up button
<Peace-> i added the filter bar on bottom
<Peace-> and the space bar always on the bottom
<Peace-> so...
<Peace-> i guess total score is : 7
<Belserusk> hmmm
<Belserusk> Peace-, now I have my doubts as to switch to Kubuntu or not.
<Peace-> Belserusk: you can read my blog
<Peace-> edit in 10 minutes the stuff
<Peace-> and then you have a nice system
<Belserusk> Peace-, I'd love the frontend of KDE with the backend of GNOME.
<Belserusk> Thank, I will read it.
<Belserusk> Peace-, after all configuring. Would you give it an eight or nine out of ten?
<Peace-> after configuration, my configuration
<Peace-> i guess 10/10
<Peace-> :D
<Belserusk> Peace-, nice :-)
<Belserusk> Bye Peace-
<ogzy> at my ubuntu 10.04, i can install printer from the system settings menu, but when i try from localhost:631, add printer works, then i add the socket://ipnumber:9100 after this step the screen about writing Name and Description comes, after filling this again i am seeing the form that is asking me to write socket information, any idea what is wrong with it?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<BluesKaj> heh, what Council ? ...what elections ?
<gsedej_work> hi! How to raise window while moving using "Alt + Click"?
<mfraz74> Just tried to upgrade this computer from 10.10 to 11.04, but was told that it "Could not determine the upgrade"
<mfraz74> any ideas?
<mfraz74> In main.log it says "Can't mark 'kubuntu-desktop' for upgrade (E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.)"
<DeltaEpsilon> I wish Kubuntu could release kde 4.7 beta this weekend
<BluesKaj> mfraz74, what method did you use to upgrade?
<BluesKaj> ok mfraz74 run , sudo dpkg --configure -a, in the terminal
<mfraz74> BluesKaj: went to kpackagekit, clicked on the "upgrade to natty" link under software updates
<mfraz74> BluesKaj: that didn't do anything
<mfraz74> also seeing "Dist-upgrade failed: 'The package 'update-manager-kde' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist.'" in the log
<BluesKaj> IMO it's better to use do-realease-upgrade than using a package manager ...that command doesn't show any output when it works
<BluesKaj> mfraz74, now do sudo apt-get -f install
<mfraz74> trying to upgrade again using do-release-upgrade
<BluesKaj> I meant dpkg --configure -a doesn't show output
<mfraz74> oh
<genii-around> mfraz74: I had same error before. I ended up doing: sudo apt-get remove update-manager-kde  then doing the release upgrade, reinstalling update-manager-kde after first reboot into new dist. Otherwise it went into circular dependency hell
<mfraz74> will try both options when it has finished deciding that it can't upgrade again
 * BluesKaj removes kpackagekit and it's related apps as soon as possible when upgrading
<BluesKaj> gave me grief a while back so I no longer trust it
<BluesKaj> heh, what Council ? ...what elections ? genii-around ...check the greeting
<genii-around> The package system is moving to Muon
<mfraz74> had a look at Muon, hoping that it will allow purchase of paid for apps too
<BluesKaj> cool , muon works well
<genii-around> BluesKaj: I think IRC Council
<Pici> No
<BluesKaj> mfraz74, what for sale apps ?
<mfraz74> BluesKaj: the ones you can buy in the Ubuntu software centre
<BluesKaj> buy ? since when were apps being sold ?
<mfraz74> BluesKaj: Ubuntu users have been able to do it for a while
<mfraz74> BluesKaj: just done sudo apt-get -f install and nothing needed changing
 * BluesKaj is disappointed in Ubuntu if that's the case
<mfraz74> it is mainly for games
<BluesKaj> I realize there's an enterprise branch of canonical , but didn't think apps were available for lay users
<BluesKaj> oh games ...no wonder I din't know about it
<ct529> hi. Serious problems here on production machines after updating to 1104. Konsole actuallt freezes the machines and need rebooting, causing large losses of data and work on production machines. Anyone who can help?
<BluesKaj> always thought that LTS releases were meant for production pcs
<ct529> I think it was a massive mistake
<mfraz74> seems it is having problems because: Depends on kdebase-runtime [ i386 ] < 4:4.5.5-0ubuntu2 -> 4:4.6.2-0ubuntu1 > ( kde )
<genii-around> mfraz74: Yes. I explained earlier about the circular dependency hell.
<mfraz74> genii-around: i have removed update-manager-kde and this is still happening
<BluesKaj> mfraz74, did you run sudo apt-get -f install ?
<mfraz74> BluesKaj: yes i did
<BluesKaj> run it again
<genii-around> mfraz74: If you have any ppa files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ , try moving them somewhere else, then to do an sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   before attempting another do-release-upgrade
<BluesKaj> ahh, ppas ..yeah
<mfraz74> seems to start when it wants to remove kdelibs5-plugins
<BluesKaj> mfraz74, do you have a separate /home partitition?
<mfraz74> yes
<BluesKaj> I suggest you do a clean install to ?
<BluesKaj>  /  rather
<mfraz74> i might have to do that as a last resort
<BluesKaj> looks like the resort is in view  :)
<mfraz74> might try getting rid of the -dev packages first
<Belserusk> Hi guys. Is oxygen-gtk supposed to be installed in KDE or GNOME?
<BluesKaj> genii-around, I notice my google-linux bookmark is redirecting to the main google URL
<BluesKaj> Belserusk, kde
<BluesKaj> Belserusk, oops din't notice the gtk a
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Odd
<BluesKaj> don't use gnome Belserusk , so Idunno , but oxygen is defintely part of kde
<sithlord48> does anyone here know about packaging ? im having an issue getting this deb to deploy anything to /usr/bin
<Belserusk> BladeFreak, thanks.
<Belserusk> BluesKaj, I know that Oxygen icons can be used in GNOME
<Belserusk> BluesKaj, Are you on Kubuntu 11.04?
<BluesKaj> Belserusk, yes Kubuntu 11.04
<Belserusk> BluesKaj, what rating would you give it out of 10?
<BluesKaj> Belserusk, I use them because they are default, so far i haven't bothered changing
<Belserusk> BluesKaj, ?
<Belserusk> BluesKaj, No, I mean what would you give it out of 10? 10 best the highest rating. e.g. 9 out of 10
<BluesKaj> Belserusk, it's a matter of taste ...that's like asking , "what's your favourite colour "
<Belserusk> BluesKaj, that's easy. My favorite color is blue.
<BluesKaj> and I don't know how I would rate it til I try some others first :)_
<Belserusk> For example I give Ubuntu 11.04 just 4 out of 10
<ct529> hi. Serious problems here on production machines after updating to 1104. Konsole actuallt freezes the machines and need rebooting, causing large losses of data and work on production machines. Anyone who can help?
<Belserusk> I give Ubuntu 10.10 eight out of ten
<Belserusk> ct529, did you upgrade via update manager or via CD/USB?
<virgolus> hi
<virgolus> there is a way to upgrade kubuntu 10.10 to kde 4.6.3 from 4.6.2?
<Belserusk> ct529, which was it?
<ryrych> hi
<BluesKaj> virgolus, add the ppa ,  sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<virgolus> I'm trying
<ct529> Belserusk: through update manager
<virgolus> I have ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports repo
<ct529> Belserusk: the update seem to have gone well, without any substantial problem
<Belserusk> ct529, I think it is usually better to upgrade via CD/USB
<virgolus> no ppa?
<Belserusk> ct529, opinions vary
 * BluesKaj thinks update manager should be banned
<ct529> Belserusk: yes, I agree .... the point is that we cannot upgrade all of the PCs through CD
<Belserusk> ct529, ah yes
<ct529> Belserusk: anyway, now the problem is there and apparently other people are having it .... look at the internet
<BluesKaj> virgolus, if you can a 11.04 ppa for kde 4.6.3 to add to your repos
<BluesKaj> find
<virgolus> I try
<Belserusk> does kubuntu have all the same packages as ubuntu
<Belserusk> ?
<rww> Belserusk: They use the same repositories, so the list of available packages is the same. Kubuntu comes with a different set of packages installed by default.
<rww> e.g. KDE instead of GNOME
<Belserusk> Thanks rww
<ct529> Anyhow, we are trying to find a solution.... anyone who is having the same problem? We really need to run applications from terminal
<Belserusk> ct529, sorry but I do not have a solution for you.
<virgolus> BluesKaj, in kubuntu backports ppa there are only 4.6.2 package
<selvakumaran> Hey there?
<virgolus> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports?field.series_filter=maverick
<selvakumaran> i have kubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64,. but it doesn't installing on my AMD athelon machine., Any i can assist me?
<BluesKaj> virgolus, I suppose then kde 4.6.3 won't run on kubuntu 10.10 , if it isn't available officially
<BluesKaj> selvakumaran, how old or new is your amd pc ?
<ct529> virgolus: no, I have upgraded to 463
<szal> selvakumaran: define "AMD Athlon"
<ct529> virgolus: ops, sorry I thought you were on 1104
<virgolus> no
<selvakumaran> BluesKaj: itz brand new
<virgolus> I'm on 10.10
<virgolus> ok guys thx for support
<ct529> virgolus: sorry for the mistake
<selvakumaran> ct529: itz a processor.,
<virgolus> I'll upgrade nest time
<BluesKaj> try the alternate cd selvakumaran
<BluesKaj> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<virgolus> np ct529 :)
<ct529> virgolus: I am afraid you will have to rebuild .... it is a pain
<virgolus> no problem
<BluesKaj> or upgrade to 11.04 virgolus
<virgolus> my installation need a clean up
<szal> selvakumaran: of course it is..  but which variant?  Athlon?  Athlon XP?  Athlon64?  Athlon II?
<selvakumaran> BluesKaj: why? whatz going wrong
<BluesKaj> selvakumaran, some older and brand new pcs  conatin hardware that the livecd  doesn't have drivers avaialble
<selvakumaran> szal: :p sorry, itz athlonII
<selvakumaran> BluesKaj: but i m runninh ubuntu on the same machine finely
<szal> selvakumaran: in that case, no need for a fresh install, just install kubuntu-desktop
<ct529> virgolus: I meant you could rebuild it for 10.10
<szal> selvakumaran: and choose Session type KDE on login
<virgolus> I know
<selvakumaran> hmm? on login?
<virgolus> but with a 2.0 ghx cpu it's too long
<virgolus> so I'll install 11.04 in another partition
<virgolus> for future switch
<virgolus> because i need my pc to work
<ct529> virgolus: same here ....
<virgolus> ahahah
<virgolus> thanks anyway
<ct529> guys, yu can't abandon me .... why the heck does the konsole freeze the system? It is a serious problem
<ct529> what the heck is wrong with 1104?
<virgolus> ct529 do you have an old .kde dir?
<Tux> ct529: whats the issue?
<BluesKaj> selvakumaran, is ubuntu version 64 bit ? just curious
<selvakumaran> szal: ????
<Tux> need more detail
<selvakumaran> BluesKaj:  yes it is 64?
<ct529> Tux: virgolus: the konsole freezes the system on 1104 when you resize. These are production machines.
<Tux> I have 10.04 but i can try to test
<ct529> virgolus: no old.kde
<BluesKaj> then just run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , I thought you were trying a fresh install
<ct529> virgolus: do you mean in the home directory of the users?
<virgolus> nvida display card?
<virgolus> yes
<ct529> virgolus: yep
<virgolus> driver version?
<BluesKaj> selvakumaran, run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , I thought you were trying a fresh install
<Tux> works for me
<BluesKaj> !works for me
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<cyprien_> hy everyone
<selvakumaran> BluesKaj: yes, i m trying 4 a fress install
<Tux> ik
<ct529> virgolus: (version: 270.41.19
<BluesKaj> selvakumaran, what ubuntu version do you have ?
<virgolus> do you have installed via x-swat repo?
<selvakumaran> BluesKaj: 11.4
<ct529> virgolus: x-swat?
<ct529> !x-swat
<Tux> bot doesnt know about everything, you know ;)
<ct529> Tux: :P
<BluesKaj> selvakumaran, then kubuntu-desktop is all you need , then later if you like kubuntu , you can remove ubuntu desktop
<virgolus> ct529 https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<ct529> virgolus: we do some CUDA development
<ct529> virgolus: thanks a lot! they were recompiled
<ct529> virgolus: I will try those drivers, and see if the problems is still there
<selvakumaran> BluesKaj: here my clear statement, i just need to install Kubuntu for my frd on his new sys,in which i got error, but when i tried ubuntu livecd itz sounds good
<BluesKaj> ct529, if you are running production machines , it's best to stick withn LTS
<virgolus> the driver is 270.41.03
<virgolus> older then yours
<virgolus> but works for me
<ct529> BluesKaj: it has a really nice amount of problem, the LTS had, particularly with CUDA enabled cards
<ct529> virgolus: no problem, as long as CUDA is available
<BluesKaj> whats' cuda
<ct529> virgolus: no, there is 270.51.19 for 11.04
<ct529> virgolus: in x-swat, I mean
<ct529> BluesKaj: http://www.nvidia.co.uk/object/cuda_home_new_uk.html
<virgolus> ct529 sorry for mistake, "maverick" filter enabled :)
<ct529> virgolus: I imagined :D
<BluesKaj> selvakumaran, perhaps the kubuntu livecd was corrupt , did you try it on any other pcs ?
<ct529> BluesKaj: development of GP GPU applications
<selvakumaran> BluesKaj: I had.,
<virgolus> selvakumaran control your cd image with md5
<selvakumaran> virgolus: i m sorry , wat do u mean md5?
<virgolus> type in console "md5sum isofilename"
<virgolus> and compare the string with the md5 string in the download page
<virgolus> if the string isn't identical redownload the file, it's corrupt
<Madmoe> can someone help me here please!
<Madmoe> hello!!
<selvakumaran> virgolus: sure
<Ddpbf> Madmoe: just ask somebody will answer
<Madmoe> i have a tripple boot OSx Windows Seven and Ubuntu 11.04
<selvakumaran> Madmoe:  gud, what h/w u have?
<Madmoe> Makbook pro 13'' 7,1
<Madmoe> selvakumaran:  but when i installed ubuntu lastely i cannot go into windows seven partition
<Madmoe> selvakumaran: when i go to grub and choose the windows partition it crashes with file not found
<Madmoe> selvakumaran: error 15: file not found
<selvakumaran> Madmoe: oh i see,. may ubuntu removed your 7's, try reinstalling 7 again
<Madmoe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/617650/
<selvakumaran> Madmoe: i guess installing would remove ubuntu bootloader then,. ;p
<Madmoe> this is the mount output
<Madmoe> but the thing is i can visually see all the windows files from inside Natty!!
<Madmoe> and go into folders and delete stuff and read from!!!
<selvakumaran> Madmoe: Ya u can, itz the most advantage of ubuntu across all linux
<marxjohnson> Madmoe: It'll be a problem with the grub config
<selvakumaran> though some offers
<marxjohnson> What may have happened is that Ubuntu thought grub would see the Windows partition as a certain number, when it actually sees it as another
<marxjohnson> I've had a  similar thing happen before, but only when I've had 2 hard drives (which I guess you dont in an MBP?)
<Madmoe> marxjohnson: and how that should be fixed??
<selvakumaran> Madmoe: Dude, i m really sorry, i m not such a brainy to help u out on this,. i m just a learner . you may better try marxjohnson's idea
<Madmoe> marxjohnson: Is it the case where i have to reinstall grub from a live CD?
<marxjohnson> Madmoe: you should be able to reconfigure it and get it working, hold on, I've got a utility installed that might help
<Madmoe> selvakumaran: sure thing thanks anyways
<marxjohnson> try installing "grub-customizer" with apt-get
<marxjohnson> ay8a8+u
<marxjohnson> whoops
<marxjohnson> ignore that
<selvakumaran> Madmoe: Welcome
<Madmoe> ok
<Madmoe> will try now
<marxjohnson> cool
<marxjohnson> It might be that you just need to get it to autodetect your OSes again
<Madmoe> marxjohnson: i did try running grup-update after i have installed everything
<marxjohnson> hmm perhaps not then
<Madmoe> marxjohnson: are u sure its grub-customizer?
<marxjohnson> yeah
<Peace-> hi
<marxjohnson> Madmoe: ah, it's from a PPA
<Madmoe> marxjohnson: yes and what a PPA?
<marxjohnson> Personal Package archive, it's an extra APT repository which you have to add
<Madmoe> i just installed natty i didnt have time to tamper with sources!!
<marxjohnson> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer && sudo apt-get update
<Madmoe> marxjohnson: how did u know??
<Madmoe> ah ok
<marxjohnson> then you should be able to install it
<Madmoe> marxjohnson: i'll restart and get back to you
<marxjohnson> good luck!
<wpg> hei
<selvakumaran> my libreword doesn't check grammer, it says no dict, hw can i intall it then?
<sourcemaker> is there a ppa apt source for kde 4.7?
<binateah> hi
<Tm_T> sourcemaker: no until you see it in kubuntu.org?
<sourcemaker> Tm_T: ok thanks... I'll wait :-)
<Tm_T> sourcemaker: hopefully beta2 will be available when it's released
<selvakumaran> can we make this channel in such a way get an beep on evry post?
<Tm_T> selvakumaran: it's your irc client that need to be set up that way
<selvakumaran> Tm_T: i m enirely new to IRC, can you help me out then? i musing konversation
<Tm_T> selvakumaran: unfortunately I don't know how that is done in Konversation, try asking in #konversation instead?
<selvakumaran> Tm_T: ok dude, thanks anyway
<Peace-> wait
<Peace-> i will see
<Peace-> oh sorry i can't
<Peace-> btw you shoild go on menu settings then notifications
<Peace-> i guess
<ilias> i am running on my notebook 10.04. i installed it on my desktop too but i faced with a driver's problem of my ndvidia (gforce) card. the same problem i fased under 11.3 suse too. unstable system, freeze and pixelized icons. so i cannot use 10.04 on my desktop. is 11.04 recommended or is it better to choose ubuntu's version although gnome is not familiar at all to me.
<LINKSWORD2> -
<greylica_afk> Hey guys, thank you for 11.04 !
<greylica_afk> Installing now,
<greylica_afk> Blender is near twice as fast in OpenGL
<Grue_> got a question... the repos in the PM are ubuntu repos right?
<jordan_> when i have my desktop effects on when im playing a game or trying to use gimp i have a little trouble
<jordan_> like when i use the paint brush in gimp its slow mode looking
<jordan_> i have kubuntu 11.04
<jordan_> i didnt have this problem with kubuntu 10.10
<jordan_> also i have everything uncheck but blur and make window transparent in certain situations like when you grab it
<jordan_> i dont think there was a kernel change between kubuntu 10.10 and kubuntu 11.04
<jordan_> so my drivers should be correct
<lcb> jordan_: i think it depends on performance of your machine. I have a good one and sometimes gimp takes a while to drag 'kind of' big graphics
<jordan_> hmm
<lcb> jordan_: save the project and open it again, to free some
<jordan_> but in kubuntu 10.10 i didnt have any problems
<jordan_> blender is working great with deaktop effects on
<lcb> jordan_: check the services and stuff your machine is consuming on that installation. probably you are running more tasks than before
<jordan_> and blender takes alot more power then gimp im pretty sure of it
<jordan_> lcb, k
<lcb> jordan_: in fact i have a bigger issue with gimp. i didn't install it as root but olny runs as root
<jordan_> im updating now
<jordan_> i have 130
<jordan_> hmm
<lcb> jordan_: so check if you have unnecessary ones. i would need to do that too, one of these days.
<jordan_> what pack manager are you suing
<jordan_> using*
<lcb> jordan_: in general 11.04 (in my opinion) runs better, comparing w/10.10
<jordan_> apt?
<jordan_> apt always make me use sudo
<lcb> jordan_: apt-get, synaptic, the kubuntu default.. :) it depends the mood and how busy i am
<jordan_> lcb, that makes me happy
<jordan_> lol
 * Linkmaster has never liked synaptic
<lcb> jordan_: hmmm... i don't remmenber if i installed this last one with apt. but that gives me the idea of trying different installation methods
<jordan_> lcb, two days ago i installed wine
<lcb> Lii drunk one, an old french one
<lcb> just kidding
<jordan_> after that i couldnt install anything
<lcb> geee
<jordan_> it was a problem with the ttf
<jordan_> that was odd
<jordan_> its fix now
<lcb> are you sure it was wine?
<lcb> maybe vodka?! :o
<jordan_> yes
<jordan_> i unstalled it
<lcb> my wine runs fine
<jordan_> well not wine it self
<jordan_> the ttf front
<lcb> with water ?
<lcb> ahh
<jordan_> for some reason it didnt install all the way
<jordan_> i think i got disconnect during that installation only thing i can think of
<lcb> apt-get --purge remove wine && reboot ... and reinstall it
<jordan_> its fine now
<lcb> jordan_: but about the gimp issue. i would use bleachbit as root and as user to clean the system. you'ld see a lot of improvement
<jordan_> i wish the desktop themes were design more stylish
<lcb> jordan_: but be careful selecting the options..
<jordan_> i just got done removing alot of things
<lcb> jordan_: i believe Kubuntu devs already contacted Pierre Cardin an Christian Dior  to make some other ones.
<lcb> themes..
<jordan_> i had this issue before i guted out this system
<lcb> jordan_: fresh installation or upgrade?
<jordan_> i always do fresh
<jordan_> i never upgrade
<lcb> good, join the club
<jordan_> i hear horror stories
<lcb> and always having separated "user" partitions
<jordan_> i hust have two primaries / for root and home
<jordan_> just*
<jordan_> then swap on logic
<lcb> now i'm fitting with cups - a printer that needs login:password but i believe the driver might be wrong because i don't get any dialog.
<lcb> jordan_: at least /home is good to have
<lcb> i get /etc and /user on sepparated one too
<jordan_> and it looks neater on the widget :)
<lcb> :)
<lcb> kubuntu is great. if someone needs a god use kubuntu and pray
<jordan_> what does that help?
<lcb> j/k
<jordan_> im just wondering cause i dont know?
<lcb> jordan_: /user /etc?
<jordan_> yes
<lcb> that's where you have your user applications and configurations, respectively. so is good to (at least) have a copy of it
<lcb> not that you'll need the core files but you might need to check the previous configurations, for instance, on /etc
<jordan_> k
<jordan_> i kind of understand lol
<lcb> jordan_: on the other hand before an upgrade, running a live cd and backing up or compressing those directories would do the same.
<lcb> and any distro on one partition runs better (i believe)
<lcb> jordan_: those fancy icons, themes etc are in /usr, for example.
<jordan_> oh your going it cause then you dont have to reinstall everything
<jordan_> ok i see now
<lcb> if you like it and on a future installation you don't remember where you got it you still have a copy of it
<lcb> jordan_: but don't take only my word, i'm not an expert, just a regular user & abuser, or, simplyb> lc
<lcb> oops, *simply <lcb>
<jordan_> see
<lcb> well, back to cups. me with cups and you with wine. something«s not correct
<lcb> (cup of wine)
<lcb> jordan_: write my nick if you need anything i could help, in case everybody else is still trying to discover where that e-coli bacteria is coming from.
<jordan_> lcb, k
 * Wojtulas witam wszystkich polaków :D
<trtwiggy> Is there a place I can look up compatible laptops for Kubuntu?
<cyprien_> yo
<cyprien_> hy every one
<no_life_> hy guy
<no_life_>  how to hack a
<lcb> a life?
<lcb> just unscrew it
<lcb> :)
<no_life_> a network
<no_life_> ??
<no_life_> lol
<no_life_> sngklnskg
<lcb> looks like it's hacked from "Remote" already  '<-- no_life_ (~cyprien@251.41.207.77.rev.sfr.net) has quit (Remote host closed the connection)'
#kubuntu 2011-06-04
<robb4n> Hi, is there any way to disable the cursor jumping arrow thing in KDE when i open an program?
<James147> robb4n: the bouncing animation?
<robb4n> James147: Yes, thanks for the correct word =)
<James147> robb4n: I rembmer there was a way... though i cannot remember off hand exactly where :)
<robb4n> ok, now when i know the word: bouncing i will try google it =) thanks anyway James147
<James147> robb4n: System settings > Application and system notifications > launcher feedback
<lcb> "Launch Feedback"
<lcb> look for it on settings
<robb4n> Thanks
<robb4n> done, ah nice to not have that jumping stuff =) nice to have it gone
<lcb> robb4n: btw, look also under Cursor Theme" and Mouse | Mouse Navigation
<ncfi1013> hey
<lcb> i mean, Mouse.... then check settings on it
<lcb> hey
<ncfi1013> i need some help
<Linkmaster> with?
<lcb> that's a good start
<Linkmaster> Usually
<ncfi1013> i am upgrading my distro
<Linkmaster> What happened with it?
<Linkmaster> Or do you simply want to?
<lcb> wait.. still upgrading
<lcb> :)
<ncfi1013> and im being asked if i want to keep or replace the kdrmc config file
<ncfi1013> so...keep...or replace...?
<ncfi1013> thats all...
<ncfi1013> and i know im late...but whatever
<James147> ncfi1013: that  file stores the settings for the login screen, if you ahve changed them ata ll choose keep
<James147> ncfi1013: if you want them to be reset choose replace... either way it dosnt really matter
<Linkmaster> ncfi1013: keeping is generally good, unless you want to redo it all. It won't matter too much in the end
<James147> ncfi1013: I doupt you will notice a difference if you ahvent heavly customised the login screen :)
<ncfi1013> so...if i didnt change my password/username...dont replace it...right?
<James147> ncfi1013: the login manager dosnt handel username/password storing... thats handel by lower level tools in a far more secure way :)
<James147> ncfi1013: just so you know, login details are stored in /etc/passwd and the password hashes for each account are stroed in /etc/shadow
<James147> though you shount edit though files by hand :)
<ncfi1013> thanks...
<ncfi1013> bye...
<Linkmaster> James147: he was an odd fellow..
<lcb> bif i have on my printers.conf 'DeviceURI socket://192.168.1.200' and the printer needs login:pass - if i change to 'socket://Mylogin:MyPassword@192.168.1.200' it will work or... maybe i'll turn the printer on a x-ray machine? :o
<lcb> can't test it now, i'm not where i have that printer
<lcb> but i wonder if works..
<Linkmaster> Huh..thats an interesting concept, I wouldn't know though
<lcb> either way i would be happy; printer or x-ray
<lcb> to run as a x-ray and do a torax one, just need to turn it up
<lcb> an expensive machine with no linux drivers, afaik - http://www.olivettibenelux.com/products/multifunctional-copier-color/37-d-color-mf201.html
<JKAbrams> hello, I got a problem after upgrading kubuntu from 10.10 to 11.04, the menus have disappeared in all applications
<JKAbrams> you know the File, Edit, Tools etc.
<JKAbrams> when using x-applications as root I get the menus back (for example krusader in root mode works)
<JKAbrams> tried changeing permissions on /home/<user>/* to <user> but no go
<JKAbrams> any idea what to try next?
<Linkmaster> what applications are not showing?
<JKAbrams> all ive tried
<JKAbrams> kwrite, quassel firefox dolphin etc
<Linkmaster> Hm, let me tinker around with it
<Linkmaster> JKAbrams: are you using FF4?
<JKAbrams> yes
<Linkmaster> That could be one reason. Click the little 'firefox' thing in the upper left corner, and click on 'preferences' and then select 'menu bar'. that will [hopefully] solve your firefox one
<JKAbrams> ok I'll try that :)
<Linkmaster> I'll continue hunting as to why your other menu icons aren't showing
<JKAbrams> I have no option "preferences" on the dropdown under the firefox icon
<Linkmaster> Hm, thats awkward...
<JKAbrams> i have configure window behaivour, is that the one?
<Linkmaster> perhaps you didn't set it up that way, hm. Let me think
<JKAbrams> this dropdown menu I get on the icon is the same as I get when right-clicking on the titlebar
<JKAbrams> a generic window-manager menu
<Linkmaster> Oh, not that menu
<Linkmaster> lets try renaming your .config file real fast to see if that brings them up
<JKAbrams> sure, which one?
<Linkmaster> go to dolphin, press "alt+." and then find the '.config' folder, and rename it to '.config-old'
<Linkmaster> JKAbrams: you find it?
<JKAbrams> nope
<JKAbrams> maby i've disabled that shortcut, or something eles is up whith it, cus nothing happens
<Linkmaster> okay, is Dolphin still up?
<JKAbrams> yep
<JKAbrams> in what folder is this config-file?
<Linkmaster> ~
<Linkmaster> its a folder, in your home directory
<Linkmaster> I didn't mention that, since Dolphin starts straight to the home directory
<Linkmaster> JKAbrams: make sure your in your home directory[where Music, Documents, etc. is] and then press and hold 'alt' and then press the period button. see if that works
<JKAbrams> that one worked, thx
<JKAbrams> now i know how to show hidden files
<JKAbrams> whitout the menu :)
<Linkmaster> okay, now find the .config folder, and rename it to '.config-old'
<Linkmaster> your welcome haha
<JKAbrams> done
<JKAbrams> done
<JKAbrams> ok
<Linkmaster> okay, now, log out and then back in. Lets see if that works
<JKAbrams> done
<Linkmaster> You logged out?
<JKAbrams> now there is something stange with quassel...
<Linkmaster> what?
<JKAbrams> nod if you get what i'm saying, cus i get nothing in the chat-window =P
<JKAbrams> hehe, i try restarting this app see if that helps, back in a minute
<Linkmaster> you there now?
<JKAbrams_> yes, i renamed the config folder
<Linkmaster> okay, now, log out and back in to your session
<JKAbrams_> aight, you know changing the config -folder made quassel stop working, so i copied over the old quassel config-folder so i could  get back in here again
<JKAbrams_> i'll try logging in again, back in another minute
<JKAbrams> i'm sad to report that did not help
<JKAbrams> still no menus
<JKAbrams> i did a logout/login could there make a difference to restart the computer instead?
<Linkmaster> JKAbrams: possibly could, though did you keep the folder named as '.config-old'?
<JKAbrams> of course, i've invested too much time in those settings and profiles ;)
<Linkmaster> Hmm...maybe if we can get a default desktop on your computer, we can see if its still borked that way
<JKAbrams> yeah, my hunch is that it is a problem with some config file or other, but i dont know them enough to know where to start looking
<Linkmaster> JKAbrams: this is what we'll do. We'll power off your computer, and when you bring it back online, before you log in, we'll default your desktop
<Linkmaster> when you get to KDM, press "alt+ctrl+F1" and then login that way. Once you do, type "mv /home/"your_user_name"/.kde /home/"your_user_name"/.kde-old" once you do that, go back to KDM with "alt+ctrl+F7" and then login. It should default everything you have
<Linkmaster> and write that stuff down so that you don't forget it, and remember, capitilization matters
<JKAbrams> ok, i'll try moving my .kde folder
<Linkmaster> you have to restart first though
<Linkmaster> this shouldn't be done through Dolphin or anything
<JKAbrams> yep, i'll use your suggested method :)
<JKAbrams> might take me about 5 minutes i think, i'll report back when its done
<Linkmaster> alright, good
<Linkmaster> JKAbrams: yes, no?
<JKAbrams> i'm back, and my menus too :D
<JKAbrams> but not my application profiles
<JKAbrams> are they stored in .config?
<Linkmaster> alright, good. Well, like I said. we were defaulting your entire session
<Linkmaster> No those aren't. I believe your good to rename .config-old back to .config
<JKAbrams> quassels profile was in .config
<Linkmaster> hmm...im not sure
<Linkmaster> I was just doing basic troubleshooting :P
<JKAbrams> yep, i learned a few things along the way, any suggested path for merging my new .kde and the old one?
<Linkmaster> JKAbrams: you can either redo all your custom stuff, or we can spend the time to merge one thing at a time to figure out what went wrong where
<lcb> wow
<lcb> JKAbrams: you know Linkmaster gets paid by the word??
<Linkmaster> lcb: hush
<lcb> hehehe
<JKAbrams> :)
<JKAbrams> thats quite an offer
<lcb> good job
<lcb> <JKAbrams> i'm back, and my menus too :D
<JKAbrams> the application settings (like size, color and shortcuts) I can do again, but I need to figure out a way to get my user profiles back (saved passwords, user account settings and the like)
<Linkmaster> your making me seem like I know what I'm talking about...:P
<lcb> lol
<Linkmaster> JKAbrams: most of that should still be there...let me take a look though
<lcb> you know. don't be so modest
<JKAbrams> i'll start by renaming the .config-old -folder back and than a resterat, to see if the menus are still with me
<JKAbrams> back in a couple
<Linkmaster> alright
<JKAbrams> menus still here, the problem was is in some config-file in .kde
<Linkmaster> Hm, thats both easier and more difficult
<JKAbrams> still alot of my profiles are missing (kopete for example), i could do a comparasion between the files in .kde and .kde-old to see what have changed
<Linkmaster> none of your passwords are around anymoer?
<JKAbrams> let me see...
<JKAbrams> remembered ssh-passwored are missing
<JKAbrams> (sftp-connection from dolphin)
<Linkmaster> JKAbrams: go to your '.kde-old' folder through a konsole, and ls -al for us, then pastbin it
<JKAbrams> ok
<JKAbrams> http://paste.kde.org/78061/
<JKAbrams> or did you want the full -R listing?
<braiam> how i can see a map of my current layout?
<Linkmaster> JKAbrams: I'm not sure..I really don't think passwords are saved in .kde...maybe...hm. Try moving the three files that have symbolic links back into .kde. see what that does
<JKAbrams> ok
<Linkmaster> JKAbrams: you might need to log out for it to take full effect
<JKAbrams> they point to the same folders
<Linkmaster> oh. Hrm..
<JKAbrams> i mean all the links in .kde and .kde-old are the same
<Linkmaster> yeah, they are the same folders, but .kde has a new slate if that makes sense. all the subfolders in .kde-old won't be in .kde
<JKAbrams> perhaps i
<JKAbrams> *oops
<JKAbrams> i know what you mean, i just meant the symbolic links are the same
<Linkmaster> yeah, I figured as much
<JKAbrams> i just did a content comparasion in krusader thera are about 3800 files differing between .kde and .kde-old
<Linkmaster> I told you :P
<JKAbrams> yep, i might just start copying them over, from .kde-old to .kde new, and se when the problem with the meny reappears...
<Linkmaster> That was the second, longer plan that would hopefully not happen. but if you wish to try it, please do so. you might need to login/logout for every file copied, so I'd suggest larger folers. when it screws up, move them back out, and then start to narrow down to the specific file, and we'll work from there
<JKAbrams> yeah
<JKAbrams> any idea on some specific file to look for before i do that?
<JKAbrams> i figure some of them are more likely than others to be related to menus (like kwin or xorg stuff), but i'm not too familiar with the file structure of .kde as to know where certain files are
<LINKSWORD2> Greetings, all.
<Linkmaster> hey LINKSWORD2
<Linkmaster> JKAbrams: not exactly sure, I've been questing through .kde to see if there is anything there, but I cna't find anything promising
<LINKSWORD2> Hey there, Linkmaster... Normally I hang out here for the heck of it, and help when I can...
<LINKSWORD2> But now I need help. :/
<Linkmaster> Whats up?
<braiam> what package I have to install to get the showdesktop widget¿
<Linkmaster> braiam: that should be located inside the widget for 'add widgets' already
<JKAbrams> Linkmaster: i appreciate the effort, ive started merging the folders now, found the kopete profile, so now at least that back
<Linkmaster> log out then back in periodically so that we can attempt to find out where the borked file is
<braiam> Linkmaster: nop, it show a red x icon instead of the widget
<LINKSWORD2> Kopete is a lot of fun, mate! I bet I can help you. :D
<Linkmaster> Oh, hrm...
<Linkmaster> LINKSWORD2: his session was borked, so I had him default everything, and now he's attempting to find which file is broken
<LINKSWORD2> Oh, ouch...
<Linkmaster> braiam: I'm not sure, let me look
<braiam> dpkg -S would help Linkmaster
<JKAbrams> LINKSWORD2: all my menus in all applications were gone, but now i have them back, trying to backtrack
<Linkmaster> have you tried that?
<braiam> I haven't installed the package
 * Linkmaster thought it came default
<Linkmaster> You using a package manager? try looking up 'desktop-widget'
<braiam> so, there is no dpkg info
<lcb> braiam: uou don't have "Show Desktop" widget??
<lcb> you too
<braiam> I have installed gnome first
<lcb> i had that same issue and i don't remember how i solved it :(
<braiam> after that i installed kde-base
<Linkmaster> oh, you have gnome first?? thats a different story, I'm not confident of what the reason would be
<lcb> braiam: it shows the red X on top after trying to minimizing all windows and changing desktop isn't?
<lcb> check if you have more 'minimizing windows' running on the panels..
<braiam> It says "Cannot find the component"
<braiam> :showdesktop
<LINKSWORD2> braiam: Which version of Kubuntu are you on?
<braiam> 11.04
<LINKSWORD2> You should be able to re-acquire the Show Desktop panel then, by right-clicking your desktop and clicking Add Panel.
<LINKSWORD2> Then click Default Panel.
<LINKSWORD2> Then you can dispose of your current taskbar/panel once you're done.
<lcb> braiam: you can use your pager (the widget which shows your virtual desktops) to show your desktop? Right click on pager -> Pager Settings -> Selecting current desktop: Shows desktop.
<braiam> LINKSWORD2: the add the defaul panel, don't show the show desktop widget
<LINKSWORD2> That's bizarre. Let me look around more, then.
<braiam> you want a screen shot?
<lcb> hmmm CTRL + F12 gives what you have.. the red X
<lcb> probably some bug bugging
<LINKSWORD2> Did you try adding a new widget and searching for "Show" or "Desktop" in the search box?
<braiam> im pretty sure that i don't have installed the plasma plugin
<braiam> LINKSWORD2: i dont have the plugin listed anywhere
<braiam> the same for quickaccess
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: does CTRL + F12 works for you?
<LINKSWORD2> Hold on.
<lcb> or you also get the red X..
<LINKSWORD2> Looks like I also get the red X.
<lcb> maybe we got the e-coli bacteria... :o
<braiam> lcb: no..
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: that is suppose to minimize all wins
<lcb> well, however my "Show Desktop" works fine
<LINKSWORD2> Ctrl-F12 brings up the Widget Dashboard header for me.
<braiam> lcb: lock the file that it use, and use dpkg -S, it give the name of the package and we can discard that
<LINKSWORD2> I'm using a Windows keyboard, and have tied the Show Desktop shortcut to Windows Key + D.
<braiam> LINKSWORD2: no, it only print the D key
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: that's a good one. less ressources i believe
<LINKSWORD2> Kubuntu and other Linux distros I have used identify the "Windows" key as a Meta input.
<LINKSWORD2> Fine by me, it's just another name for the same 'ol thing.
<braiam> yeah, but my layout are configured to a mac one
<LINKSWORD2> Mac keyboard?
<Linkmaster> gotta go, see ya guys round
<braiam> yeah, and i have a pc keyboard
 * LINKSWORD2 slaps Linkmaster with a keyboard,
<lcb> Linkmaster: bye buddy. have a good sleep
<Linkmaster> lcb: no sleep for me :P
<LINKSWORD2> lmao
 * Linkmaster stabs LINKSWORD2 with the first master sword
<lcb> time to go too. my wife is complaining and probably whe'll brake me another keyboard
<Linkmaster> xDD
<Linkmaster> laters
<LINKSWORD2> ... I am the Master Sword. n00b.
<lcb> bye LINKSWORD2 and braiam. braiam gnome 3 and KDE.... i've been there and didn't like the combo
<braiam> :/
<braiam> it's going to make me crazy
<lcb> in general, gnome3 and 11.04
<braiam> lcb: a dangerous one
<braiam> :P
<LINKSWORD2> GNOME is OK, but I prefer KDE.
<lcb> braiam: install Screenlets and use one of it to minimize. in meanwhile we'll discover what's going on
<braiam> ok
<lcb> bye guys. have fun while Kubuntuing :)
<LINKSWORD2> Surf's up!
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2, not here ...just rain
<LINKSWORD2> Haha
<LINKSWORD2> So, go surf the web. :)
<LINKSWORD2> Hehe.
<braiam> LINKSWORD2: ty, for the help, but i resolved myself searching for the plasma plugins
<LINKSWORD2> :) You're welcome.
<Linkmaster> Back
<LINKSWORD2>  Welcome back, Linkmaster
<LINKSWORD2> I'm surprised that with all the applications that have themes, Quassel is not one of them...
<LINKSWORD2> I like dark themes. :/
<SIR_Taco> it has the unTheme :)
<LINKSWORD2> ...WTF?
<SIR_Taco> I was just making something up that sounded like it made sense
 * LINKSWORD2 slaps SIR_Taco with an old AT power supply.
<SIR_Taco> I would say that's re-volting ... but that's an awful joke
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> Hey SIR_Taco, maybe you can tell me how to change the settings for the KDE Wallet so it's not always prompting me for password authentication?
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: System Settings -> Account Details -> KDE Wallet... you can tweak it all there
<Linkmaster> LINKSWORD2: thats better advice then what I told you to do....xD
<LINKSWORD2> LMAO!
<SIR_Taco> too... many... links..... lol
<LINKSWORD2> Yeah, bite me...
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm... That's odd.
<Linkmaster> what?
<LINKSWORD2> I went into the Account Details section and saw that my account doesn't have a user profile image. That being the case, I clicked on it to change it, and got a message back that says; "Your administrator has disabled this option."
<LINKSWORD2> .... I am the administrator! /FML
<Linkmaster> D:
<Linkmaster> maybe run that as kdesudo perhaps....
<SIR_Taco> It's an Ubuntu of sorts?
<LINKSWORD2> ... SIR_Taco, do you realize which IRC channel you are on?
<LINKSWORD2> -*-
<SIR_Taco> yes... but in the past I would say that you never know haha
<SIR_Taco> there are people that post to Kubuntu forums, that use Ubuntu.... because they say they get more prompt help :)
<LINKSWORD2> ... There's people that say the higher your education, the dumber you can be.
<SIR_Taco> touche
<LINKSWORD2> There once was a guy named Jack, who thought he was the King of the World.... And then Titanic sank and he died....
<SIR_Taco> the end?
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> Something like that....
<SIR_Taco> haha
<SIR_Taco> how about.....
<SIR_Taco> A Physicist, an engineer, and a statistician go deer hunting....
<rww> I think you would like #ubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu-offtopic ;P
<SIR_Taco> haha ok
<SIR_Taco> forget it
<SIR_Taco> :)
<SIR_Taco> anyway... LINKSWORD2, you can do "sudo kcmshell4 kwalletconfig" in konsole
<LINKSWORD2> KDE Wallet is now taken care of. My more recent problem is posted above.
<SIR_Taco> more a riddle than a problem
<LINKSWORD2> I went into the Account Details section and saw that my account doesn't have a user profile image. That being the case, I clicked on it to change it, and got a message back that says; "Your administrator has disabled this option."
<LINKSWORD2> ... As pasted from above...
<SIR_Taco> ah
<SIR_Taco> sudo kcmshell4 kcm_useraccount
 * Linkmaster again suggests 'kdesudo system settings' and going from there
<SIR_Taco> well sure... do that
<LINKSWORD2> .... Maybe SIR_Taco should slap Linkmaster with a painful object. lol
<Linkmaster> :D
<SIR_Taco> No... I think I thought that LINKSWORD2 was Linkmaster... my mistake lol
<Linkmaster> Too many Links running around for you?
 * LINKSWORD2 *Facepalm*
<SIR_Taco> yes, far too many links lol
<SIR_Taco> figured that Linkmaster would have figured that one out though
<Linkmaster> :D
<SIR_Taco> I mean really... you don't see too man Sir's running roung? haha
<SIR_Taco> *around even
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: you know of a way that two people can privately chat online with minimal chances of being caught? Like, ssl on steriods or something?
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: getting caught in what context? lol
<Linkmaster> Hrmm...
<Linkmaster> EULA :P
<Unit193> Other people seeing what you are saying
<LINKSWORD2> Yeah. It's called a flash-based chat... Flash can't log history.
<Linkmaster> RUNESCAPE
<Linkmaster> wait, thats java..
<Linkmaster> uhhmm
<FloodBotK1> Linkmaster: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: chat text, voice, or video?
<Linkmaster> text
<SIR_Taco> thank you FloodBotK1 you're my hero :)
<LINKSWORD2> LMAO!
 * Linkmaster doesn't recall flooding
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: Skype is encrypted and P2P.... so long as you don't attack Canada, go nuts :P
<Linkmaster> Hrm..
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: of course, it goes through skype servers..have you ever read Little Brother by Corey Doctorow?
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: the server establishes the connection, but the chats don't go through the server... they go direct to the other person...
<Linkmaster> I'm wanting to go into finer details with people about hacking the ZuneHD, but I don't want corporate whatnot breathing down my back. I'm basically trying to figure out how to get it to work with Linux, preferably by finding the key for the 'secret handshake'
<SIR_Taco> I would like to say:  just make a website and go from there.... but I know litigation (warrented or not) is a possibility, even if you've never seen the source/etc.
<SIR_Taco> and it's major $
<SIR_Taco> Still... the way Skype is designed (unless MS changes it), is that the communication is done between users and not through a server
<Linkmaster> You just named why I didn't want to use skype, haha :P
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: well I figured, but until/unless they change it, it's a good bet
<Linkmaster> Hm, true..
<Linkmaster> Here, look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1209892.html
<Linkmaster> these guys were starting to go somewhere with it
<Unit193> http://forums.rockbox.org/index.php?topic=6848.0 Don't think much...
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: and what happened to them?
<Linkmaster> nothing that I can see, just that the topic got archived
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: where are you? the US?
<Linkmaster> yeah, hence why I'm so paranoid
<SIR_Taco> ah ok, fair enough
<Linkmaster> If I were outside the US, I'd be pulling a 'thepiratebay' right now
<Linkmaster> Social fingers up, torrents out xD
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: not sure about that.... but there are quite a few countries, mine included, that aren't as harsh on reverse-engineering
<Linkmaster> Yeahh, mine is a killer
<Linkmaster> Of course, I have no money, I'm not even legal enough to travel, and I have other plans with my future. I'm just wanting to see if I can do it during my time at home :P
<SIR_Taco> Times have changed..... there was a time when I hacked websites and did stupid things (but then they had few ways to catch you, and fewer laws to prosectue you).... now, I wouldn't think about it. But reverse engineering something is still a legal option up here
<unknown> hmm
<SIR_Taco> unknown: how's the 'hmm' treating you?
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: though, by reading many different posts and the such, I can say with 100% accuracy that the ZuneHD waits for the key to come from the software. I can see and access the files on my Zune from Linux with the libmtp, but since it needs that specific key to allow write-access....to find that key would be gold in the linux world
<unknown> Just tesing kubuntu out
<unknown> testing*
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: yes it would, but you need to understand that it's not an easy key ;)
<Linkmaster> I'm well aware of how M$ runs things..huh...I wonder if...
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: theres programs to capture all transmissions done on a USB port, correct? wouldn't it be possible to simply copy the entire hash of junk that the Zune software spits out, and then using linux, spit the same copy/pasted stuff?  just a simple idea that I'm sure would be worth trying out..
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: not exactly unfortunately
<Linkmaster> hm, didn't think so. figured that I could see though
<Linkmaster> and I know that brute-forcing the key[while it will eventually get the answer] will take way to long..
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: probably longer than I've been alive or more :)
<Linkmaster> Yeahh, especially if they use a super strong key[which they probably do]
<Linkmaster> I wish they did somethign dumb, like iPod did, you know...512bit key? xD
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<SIR_Taco> that wasn't dumb... they firgured it out via hardware... then later software flaws
<LINKSWORD2> How about a 128-bit key? lol
<Linkmaster> Nono, I meant like iPod encrypted it of course, just not the strongest key. some russians bought an iPod, took it apart, slipped the flash thingy into their computer, and brute-forced the key
<Linkmaster> LINKSWORD2: 128 is starting to sound like WEP here...
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: not quite
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: they brute forced weak passwords holding the keys
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: I mean, the Zune has already been hacked, look here: http://www.zuneboards.com/?p=vB50442 its just a matter of getting that one key. if that could be found, then...answer solved
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: the "Master Key" as it's called, is not easily found
<Linkmaster> To find this answer I'm actually going to have to boot up my Winblows. darn, been able to let it rot for 20 days now
<LINKSWORD2> LMAO!
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: its meant not to be :D
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster:  yes I know... but I don't think you understand the depth of the problem.... having said that I hope you solve it, but it's not a weeked project
<Linkmaster> I know its not a weekend project, I know its probably barely a summers project. but I'd like to at least contribute something to Linux, and well....if it means I find this, then heck. a lot of people will be happy[I know that quite a few dual-booters only do so for the zune]
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: most programming is scratching an itch... if this is your itch than have at 'er :)
 * Linkmaster is going to need to learn very quickly as well..he's dabbled in far to many languages
<SIR_Taco> now I'm in a Great Big Sea mood... lol
<Linkmaster> whats that mean?
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: it's a band
<Linkmaster> ok
<Linkmaster> Oh, I linked you to that OpenZDK thing..having access to the entire Zunes innards, while it still being able to sync with the Zune software was a big deal...using the same lines, couldn't the "I need yyyy key to have write-access' simply be...remove?
 * Linkmaster knows that this probably won't work, but is still throwing the idea around
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: I really think you're stuck unless you can find the master key.... but honestly that's just me speculating
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: thats where I end up going myself
<Linkmaster> Linux has much more power then Win* has...I can sort of view whats in the Zune with Dolphin...maybe, using the right tools, I can get a look into the OS of the Zune...having done that, I can search for the place of the 'key' and then..having the zuneHD key, go backwards to find the software key?
<SIR_Taco> I really need to think harder as to how to explain the complexity of this to you
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: Don't think I don't understand the complexity. I'm critical thinking here, running out the ideas that won't work
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: that's not what I meant exactly
<StepNjump> Hi guys, I cannot connect to the internet any more.. Anyone familiar with networking here tonight?
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: dont' worry, I'm not offended (:
<Linkmaster> StepNjump: depends..give us some more information and we can help
<StepNjump> Well, it's been a long time Linkmaster. It's an old kubuntu box that I would like to put back in service but I forget what I used to do back then to reconnect the lan back on. I used to type something in the terminal...
<Linkmaster> StepNjump: you can try to scan your network if its hidden, but we don't know much to give advice to
<StepNjump> When I do a ifconfig linkmaster, I get inet adr: 127.0.0.1
<Linkmaster> local port? thats awkward..
<Linkmaster> *address that is
<StepNjump> From what I remember, it stopped working after I installed a firewall.. It's vague
<SIR_Taco> if it's old (and an old Linux install) it's probably just "dhcpd"
<StepNjump> Linkmaster, yes I used to do something to get it started
<StepNjump> YES!
<StepNjump> that's it SIR_TACO
<StepNjump> I think it was that
<SIR_Taco> should be :)
<StepNjump> SIR_TACO nope... it's not installed
<StepNjump> It was similar to that though
<StepNjump> I wrote it down somewhere.. but where!???
<SIR_Taco> StepNjump: that gave you an error? did you run it with "sudo"
<SIR_Taco> ?
<StepNjump> command not found
<LINKSWORD2> Well, all.... I think it's past my bedtime. Breakfast @ the church tomorrow morning!
<Linkmaster> night LINKSWORD2
<LINKSWORD2> See ya'll later!
<StepNjump> Do new 11.04 kubuntu still run KDE? I know it's a stupid question but I hate universe
<SIR_Taco> StepNjump: "sudo dhcpd" gives you that?
<StepNjump> yes SIR_Taco
<StepNjump> no possibility to do a sudo get-apt install :(
<SIR_Taco> StepNjump: yes, it still runs KDE
<StepNjump> Thanks gracious!
<SIR_Taco> StepNjump: just have to think back a bit.... lol
<StepNjump> I like this installation.. it even has the visual effects beautifully installed :(
<StepNjump> lol
<StepNjump> I used to type my commands on two lines
<StepNjump> to revive the network
<StepNjump> etc0 something
<StepNjump> eth0
<SIR_Taco> StepNjump: its wired then?
<StepNjump> ifconfig eth0 gives me that nothing came in or got out. O packets
<SIR_Taco> how about "sudo dhclient eth0"
<StepNjump> sounds familiar
<StepNjump> let me try that SIR
<StepNjump> YES!!!!!
<SIR_Taco> ;)
<StepNjump> 192.168.0.105!
<SIR_Taco> I was looking too far back :)
<StepNjump> You are GOOD!!
<StepNjump> lol
<StepNjump> Thank you so much!
<SIR_Taco> you're welcome
<StepNjump> Why do I need to keep doing this everytime I try to get the internet working?
<SIR_Taco> StepNjump: as a side note... you should be able to omit the "eth0" at the end....
<StepNjump> ok
<Linkmaster> booting into windows....
 * Linkmaster shudders
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: bon chance
<Linkmaster> thanks :P
<SIR_Taco> StepNjump: give me a second and I'll remember how to make it work on boot.... what version of kubuntu/ubuntu are you running?
<StepNjump> SIR_Taco, when I try to fetch my updates, it gives me: Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/binutils/binutils_2.20.1-3ubuntu7_i386.deb 404 Not Found... Should I update my repositories?
<StepNjump> SIR_Taco, I don't remember :(
<StepNjump> How could I find?
<SIR_Taco> lsb-release -a          should tell you
<StepNjump> no, it was not installed
<StepNjump> sorry
<StepNjump> I was using a -, not a _
<StepNjump> Oh, it's just a 10.04, I thought it was older than that.. Weird.. It says ubuntu, not kubuntu .. Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<SIR_Taco> StepNjump: yes it will say Ubuntu, that's not a problem
<StepNjump> k
<StepNjump> Yep, nothing works when I even try to install 'where'
<SIR_Taco> StepNjump:  can you do a "sudo apt-get install update-manager-core" in the terminal (konsole or anything else)?
<Linkmaster> SIR_taco: just installed xchat, so I've got IRC now
<StepNjump> Looks like I already have the lastest version of update-manager-core SIR_Taco
<SIR_Taco> StepNjump: ok, then try "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: and you didn't before?
<StepNjump> ok thanks, let me see
<StepNjump> Not lucky tonight: No new release found
<SIR_Taco> StepNjump: ok, then try "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: I never bothered, since the most I ever log into windows is for...15 minutes? the last time I did was almost a month ago
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: ah ok... you know you can get Quassel for Windows? haha
<Linkmaster> You can?
 * Linkmaster goes off to get it
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: download the "full" one... not the client/server separate...
<Linkmaster> oh?
<Linkmaster> I'm getting the monolithic one if thats what you mean
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: yea, that's what I meant...
<Linkmaster> cool stuff
<StepNjump> ok SIR_Taco, I will try the -d version now
<SIR_Taco> StepNjump: ok
<StepNjump> Ok it's doing stuff now
<SIR_Taco> StepNjump: it should get you up to the latest, but you will definitely have to restart at some point
<StepNjump> ok, np... irc is on windoze anyway
<StepNjump> so I'll stay here whilst it reboots
<SIR_Taco> ok sounds good
<Linkmaster> using quassel, much happier
<StepNjump> You guys must have gotten a lot of Ubuntu users that switched over to Kubuntu with 11.04 crap... Good for Kubuntu indeed!
<StepNjump> Oh it says it might take hours!
<SIR_Taco> StepNjump: depends on your connection, it needs to download a lot of files
<StepNjump> Is it safe for my files?
<StepNjump> Or should I back them up first?
<StepNjump> I would like to format my pendrive under EXT3 but can't figure out how. I don't have gparted installed..
<SIR_Taco> StepNjump: it only updates programs.... it wont affect your home directory. But it's always good to have a backup just incase.
<StepNjump> Yes, I only have a few files.. but at times, I get stuck when I put them on a NTFS ext HDD because I use the extended character set in my files...
<StepNjump> How could I format my pendrive in EXT3?
<StepNjump> What is the equivalent of gparted in KDE?
<StepNjump> Sorry for so many questions
<SIR_Taco> StepNjump: do you know where the pendrive is? ie: /dev/sd.... etc?
<SIR_Taco> not a problem
<StepNjump> no but it's mounted.. I see it
<StepNjump> in dolphin
<StepNjump> Can't seem to be able to format it just by right clicking on it
<StepNjump> graphically
<SIR_Taco> StepNjump: well I would like to think that's a good thing lol
<StepNjump> Not for beginners!
<SIR_Taco> StepNjump: true enough... what is the name of the pendrive in Dolphin?
<StepNjump> mmmm
<StepNjump> Very creatively enough, it's PENDRIVE
<StepNjump> I'm not kidding
<StepNjump> lol
<SIR_Taco> StepNjump: ok, so in Konsole (or another terminal) if you "cd /media && ls" does "PENDRIVE" show up?
<StepNjump> In ubuntu, I could do it graphically in nautillus
<StepNjump> oh boy! ok lol let me see
<StepNjump> thanks again
<SIR_Taco> np
<StepNjump> Just beats my DOS days!
<SIR_Taco> haha yes, it's a little different than my DOS days too :P
<StepNjump> Ok I cd'd into PENDRIVE now: /media/PENDRIVE
<StepNjump> DCL looked easy compared to this... maybe it's because I was younger too lol
<SIR_Taco> StepNjump: You've backed up everything on the "PENDRIVE" that you want?
<StepNjump> copy con autoexec.bat
<StepNjump> Oh yes, there is nothing left on it. I just want to format it and then move things on it
<StepNjump> or back stuff rather
<SIR_Taco> or extended memory... haha
<StepNjump> but it's fun, it's fun... I like *nix
<StepNjump> oh yeah!!!! Damn I lost so much time with this EMS386 crap
<StepNjump> himem.sys
<StepNjump> ahaha
<StepNjump> Quarterdeck
<SIR_Taco> oh wow... brings back memories
<StepNjump> DCL was cool though in VMS
<StepNjump> Bash shell reminds me of that in a way.
<StepNjump> Bash shell reminds me of that in a way.
<StepNjump> ooops sorry
<SIR_Taco> StepNjump: yes, very much so.... can you find your pendrive when you do "sudo  mount -l"? should have a "/dev/....." entry
<StepNjump> my pendrive is already mounted
<SIR_Taco> StepNjump: yes, but that command should list all mounted drives, and the devices they're mounted to
<StepNjump> oh I see...
<StepNjump> What are you looking at?
<SIR_Taco> ?
<StepNjump> Sorry, which one should I look for?
<StepNjump> I have about 10 of them
<SIR_Taco> there's not one that has "PenDrive" in it?
<StepNjump> nope
<StepNjump> Don't think so.. let me check again
<StepNjump> duh... yes... /dev/sdf1
<StepNjump> vfat
<SIR_Taco> ok...
<SIR_Taco> now double check that's the one.... just so we don't mess up something that you want to keep
<StepNjump> no that's it
<StepNjump> sdf7
<SIR_Taco> ok... now sign here in triplicate that this is the one you wish to format... :P
<SIR_Taco> "sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdf1" will format it to ext3
<StepNjump> lol
<StepNjump> ok, it has to be that one right...? It's right on the same line as PENDRIVE... it says /dev/sdf1 on media/PENDRIVE
<StepNjump> it has to be that one...
<StepNjump> Should I sign???
<StepNjump> lol
<StepNjump> ok let me try mkfs.ext3
<SIR_Taco> ok
<StepNjump> ok SIR_Taco, it says that it's mounted already and won't work
<StepNjump> I guess we need to dismount it?
<StepNjump> I can do that graphically.. hold on
<SIR_Taco> StepNjump: riiiight.... ok so "sudo umount /dev/sdf1" then "sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdf1"
<SIR_Taco> right sorry... I'm a little old-school when it comes to this stuff lol
<StepNjump> k
<StepNjump> old school is good
<SIR_Taco> old school works :)
<StepNjump> Now it says it's busy.. let me close dolphin
<StepNjump> SIR_Taco, peripheral busy
<SIR_Taco> StepNjump: it's likely still making the filesystem
<StepNjump> mmmm
<StepNjump> I haven't even started yet
<StepNjump> oh yes earlier
<StepNjump> oh no I get it
<SIR_Taco> do you still have the drive open in Dolpin? or in a terminal?
<StepNjump> I'm in the /dev/PENDRIVE right now
<StepNjump> so I will cd.. out of it
<SIR_Taco> ah there you go
<StepNjump> to see what happens
<SIR_Taco> then you have to unmount it
<StepNjump> yep, that was it
<StepNjump> Ok it's done
<StepNjump> awsome... I learned something new today!
<StepNjump> Thanks a lot
<SIR_Taco> StepNjump: excellent, you're welcome
<SIR_Taco> there may be an easier way to do that... but to me that's the easy way
<StepNjump> No I like it better that wayl.. I am taking notes
<StepNjump> Now we have another problem..
<StepNjump> Looks like I don't have the permissions to write to it
<StepNjump> Is it possible?
<StepNjump> chmod
<StepNjump> ?
<SIR_Taco> StepNjump: even if you mount if with Dolphin?
<StepNjump> yes
<StepNjump> I tried mkdir test in bash to no avail
<SIR_Taco> StepNjump: well you can do "sudo chown /dev/sdf1 <username>" where <username> is your user name
<StepNjump> I dismounted it via dolphin and now that I reconnected it back, it doesn't show the lost+found folder anymore
<StepNjump> weird
<StepNjump> Is that what they say: Opening a can of worms? lol
<SIR_Taco> haha maybe
<StepNjump> the permissions are rw, nosuid, nodev, uhelper=hal
<StepNjump> Now, I'm not a valid user!
<StepNjump> lol
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: I think I "found" something xD
<StepNjump> SIR_Taco, do I need to put my userid in between <>?
<StepNjump> chown: user not valid
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: http://pastebin.com/kc59FRNQ if you wish to take a look. Its more likely then not the evil closed source nastyness I'm using then just M$ alone
<SIR_Taco> StepNjump: no, not between the <>... just the user name... if your user name is 'blah' then it would be "sudo chown /dev/sdf1 blah"
<StepNjump> I figured, but it doesn't recognize my userid!
<StepNjump> weird, weirder, VERY VERY Weirder!
<SIR_Taco> sorry... did that backwards... should be "sudo chown blah /dev/sdf1"
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: no, it's just a HEX nightmare lol
<StepNjump> oh! That would explain it.. let me try
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: so its nothing significant?
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: it could be, but who knows.... it's  hex dump
<Linkmaster> Hm. I shall see if I can find a way to translate it
<SIR_Taco> Linkmaster: that's the trick
<Linkmaster> SIR_Taco: something tells me thats the hard part xD
<SIR_Taco> yes that is the hard part :)
<StepNjump> And me that's drowning in a glass of water!
<StepNjump> ls
<StepNjump> sorry
<SIR_Taco> StepNjump: did it work?
 * Linkmaster knows he has hex...he knows that hex = numbers...he doesn't know what to do with numbers once he finds them xP
<SIR_Taco> 0-9 A-F
<StepNjump> nope, still no go...
<StepNjump> I'm starting to think maybe it has to do with the fact that it's a SanDisk cruzer.. maybe it needs a password.. Well, all the drivers are off!
<SIR_Taco> can anyone help StepNjump get his pendrive to mount with user permissions? It's 4am an I'm half asleep
<SIR_Taco> StepNjump: that shouldn't have anything to do with it
<Linkmaster> I try not to mess with permissions, being fairly noobish at the moment
<StepNjump> oh SIR_Taco, don't worry... Go to bed my friend... I'm just learning here for fun. It's not a big deal at all!
<StepNjump> Sorry, I should have asked you if you were tired.
<StepNjump> I might do the same as a matter of fact lol.. I learned a few things so it's fun
<StepNjump> Thanks for all you have done... Sleep well!
<SIR_Taco> not you're fault, I'm just stubborn :)
<Linkmaster> You too? :D
<StepNjump> lol Irish?
<StepNjump> lol
<SIR_Taco> very much so :0
<StepNjump> I'm stubborn too lol
<StepNjump> ahahah
<SIR_Taco> haha
<StepNjump> So was my ex! lol
<SIR_Taco> haha
<StepNjump> Night night!
<Linkmaster> I am too...thats why I'm going to figure out what the heck to do with this hex....
<SIR_Taco> mine was Polish (even more stubborn :) )
 * Linkmaster is boggled by the size of it
<StepNjump> Next time, it will be a latina!
<StepNjump> Oh boy!
<SIR_Taco> haha
<SIR_Taco> ok, on that note, bed... good night haha
<StepNjump> Hope we'll hear from you again
<StepNjump> I'll be looking for you down the log
<StepNjump> 73
<StepNjump> (means good night in ham radio jargon)
<chpadhi> the kubuntu 10.10 (maverick merkat) has a qt version of 4.7.0 but i want to upgrade it to 4.7.2 or may be later , how to do it ?
<shadeslayer> chpadhi: one sec, lemme have a look if the ppa has 4.7.2
<chpadhi> shadeslayer: okie
<shadeslayer> chpadhi: nope
<shadeslayer> chpadhi: you need to be on natty or greater for 4.7.2 or compile qt yourself ...
<chpadhi> shadeslayer: are u looking at the backports ppa
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> also was looking at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11
<shadeslayer> chpadhi: you *could* try out Neon, but we will be removing maverick support in a couple of weeks
<chpadhi> shadeslayer: ahh ..let me try the natty backports
<shadeslayer> chpadhi: didn't you say you were on maverick? :P
<chpadhi> yes
<shadeslayer> right, so you can't add natty backports
<shadeslayer> you need to be on natty to add natty backports
<shadeslayer> !bacports | chpadhi
<shadeslayer> brrr
<shadeslayer> !backports | chpadhi
<ubottu> chpadhi: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<chpadhi> shadeslayer: thanks ..will surely  have a look at it
<sirbeat> hello!
<shadeslayer> sirbeat: hi
<tta> hi
<plandream> hi
<cousin_mario> morn
<plandream> q: Is there a way to completely remove splash screens both on boot and shutdown?
<StepNjump> Maybe someone could help me. I'm trying to format a pendrive into an ext3 file system using gparted. The process completes successfully but then when I try to write to it, it doesn't work..
<plandream> you must mount it first probably?
<StepNjump> Doesn't it automatically mount by going to dolphin plandream?
<plandream> theoretically yes
<plandream> does it spit out an error?
<StepNjump> nope
<StepNjump> Just that I cannot create any new folder.. Everything is grayed out
<plandream> ah
<StepNjump> This is my second pendrive I try
<plandream> its mounted as ro then
<plandream> read only
<StepNjump> ro?
<StepNjump> oh
<StepNjump> So how do I change that?
<plandream> gimme a sec
<StepNjump> great.. thanks
<plandream> sudo mount
<plandream> so you can see what is mounted
<StepNjump> Sudo mount... let me try that
<cousin_mario> is it possible to have an app start minimised even if there is no specific command-line switch, nor dbus hook to do so?
<StepNjump> sudo mount sdf1?
<StepNjump> ok, I see a whole bunch of things
<plandream> ok
<StepNjump> it doesn't seem to be mounted
<cousin_mario> StepNjump: then how come you can see its contents?
<plandream> It is mounted we must find the crrect entry first
<StepNjump> It was unmounted now
<plandream> oh
<StepNjump> let me do the sudo mount again
<StepNjump> ok it's mounted now by removing it and then connecting it again
<plandream> ok
<StepNjump> and sudo mount gives me stuff still but nothing that has to do with sdf1
<plandream> hmmm
<plandream> no /dev/sdf1 entry?
<cousin_mario> StepNjump: what about "mount|grep sdf" ?
<StepNjump> sudo fdisk -l shows me ID 83
<cousin_mario> StepNjump: 83 is good
<plandream> yes 83 means ext
<StepNjump> oh.. I'm on a small keyboard in french.. don't know how to come up with the pipe symbol
<cousin_mario> StepNjump: copypaste?
<StepNjump> it's on a different computer!
<StepNjump> let me change my default language
<tta> to change azerty in qwerty it is " alt + shift" for some os
<plandream> brb
 * cousin_mario thinks azerty was created by putting the letters into a blender
<StepNjump> ok, mount|grep sdf done
<StepNjump> no echo
<StepNjump> tta alt shift works good in MSFT but I don't think it works in ubuntu
<tta> ha ha
<StepNjump> cousin_mario... I did the mount|grep sdf
<StepNjump> cousin_mario... I did the mount|grep sdf1 now and I got: /dev/sdf1 on /media/pendrive type ext3
<tta> :(
<StepNjump> rw, nosuid,nodev, uhelpler=hal
<StepNjump> rw should be good!
<StepNjump> I even tried sudo chown userid /dev/sdf1 to no avail
<StepNjump> I'm root for crying out loud!!!
<StepNjump> Ah.... I found something weird
<StepNjump> It's seems to be mounted but when I look in /media, there's nothing there!
<cousin_mario> StepNjump: touch /media/pendrive/test
<StepNjump> mario, there's nothing in /media other than the floppies
<cousin_mario> StepNjump: yet mount says it's mounted on /media/pendrive?
<StepNjump> ok now it's mounted /media/test
<StepNjump> cousin_mario: I did a sudo touch /media/test.. it echos nothing
<robb4n> Hi, guys.. It seems that ive got some problems vid Kubuntu, sometimes when i start/boot it hangs up and an blue background only shows up and i cant do anything.. I did google it, i did update my nvidia driver to knewest but i have same problem .
<cousin_mario> StepNjump: touch /media/test/testfile then
<StepNjump> ok cousin_mario.. I'm new to linux but I did a sudo mkdir testfile and it created it with the terminal, but didn't work using dolphin
<cousin_mario> StepNjump: I think the concept of mountpoint still evades you
<cousin_mario> StepNjump: cd to whatever the current mountpoint for /dev/sdf1 is
<StepNjump> cousin_mario, yes it created the file testfile
<StepNjump> ok, so the problem must be with dolphin!
<cousin_mario> StepNjump: do you also see a lost+found directory?
<StepNjump> I see them in dolphin but when I right click and try to create a folder, it will not do it
<StepNjump> yes sir
<StepNjump> It works in terminal but not in dolphin
<StepNjump> Maybe I should install nautilus
<StepNjump> is it recommendable for kubuntu?
<cousin_mario> StepNjump: can you write on it using the command line without resorting to sudo?
<StepNjump> I don't think so.. let me check
<robb4n> anyone who know what it can be?
<StepNjump> you are right: permission non accordée
<StepNjump> Permission not granted
<cousin_mario> StepNjump: then do a chown -R on the mountpoint
<cousin_mario> StepNjump: or just a chmod
<StepNjump> on the mountpointÉ
<StepNjump> ?
<cousin_mario> StepNjump: yes
<StepNjump> do I need to specify my userid in the command line?
<cousin_mario> StepNjump: yes and the group too while you're at it
<cousin_mario> StepNjump: you can find both via 'id'
<StepNjump> mmmm.. I just did a sudo chown myuserid /dev/sdf1 at the /media/volume_name level
<StepNjump> nope! Still no permission granted
<cousin_mario> o.O
<cousin_mario> StepNjump: 'sudo chown -R userid:groupid /media/mydirectory'
<StepNjump> Ok sorry for being this green but where do I find my groupid?
<cousin_mario> 'id -gn'
<cousin_mario> it's probably the same as your username though
<StepNjump> yep
<StepNjump> ok I saw the light flash quite a bit this time
<StepNjump> yes!!!
<StepNjump> What was it???
<StepNjump> That was it!
<StepNjump> You are good!
<cousin_mario> :)
<StepNjump> Wow.. All night to find this!
<StepNjump> Thank you very much!
<StepNjump> Is there a problem with my kernel?
<cousin_mario> it's basic stuff, I suggest you look for some linux 101 to avoid banging your head on the desk for things like these
<cousin_mario> bash, even
<StepNjump> Yes well... grrrr
<StepNjump> I used to learn this stuff easy on Vax when I was younger but now approaching 50, the learning curve is somewhat steeper
<cousin_mario> hehe, I remember VMS as well
<cousin_mario> but it's not so similar, unless you meant Ultrix
<StepNjump> Well thanks again a million cousin_mario... You were the only one that could help me
<cousin_mario> StepNjump: yw
<StepNjump> I know, not similar at all
<StepNjump> VMS seemed so simple compared to *nix
<StepNjump> it was logical
<cousin_mario> yes, I think I had the same impression
<cousin_mario> but it was probably also less flexible
<StepNjump> Probably
<cousin_mario> I saw an emulator somewhere, in case you wanted to have fun
<StepNjump> There are so many ways to do the same thing it seems in bash
<StepNjump> I miss the filenames.extension;version_numbers from VMS
<cousin_mario> I don't miss the SET DEF[dir] thing
<StepNjump> would be nice to develop this here on linux
<StepNjump> purge filename 1-10
<cousin_mario> I think the system I was on had some script in its place to navigate directories
<StepNjump> Oh boy! lol set def
<cousin_mario> unless there was a simpler way i don't know of
<StepNjump> but this idea of keeping all the versions was so cool
<StepNjump> I never saw that anywhere else
<cousin_mario> I think ZFS (and possibly btrfs) has something like that
<StepNjump> you could go back on your code at any point in time
<StepNjump> We need that on linux!
<StepNjump> ok, got to go zzzzz.. But thanks again a million cousin
<cousin_mario> well, I think CVS are used now
<cousin_mario> ok, bye
<StepNjump> Can you use linux on CVS?
<StepNjump> bsd
<cousin_mario> StepNjump: CVSs are OS-agnostic, usually
<cousin_mario> the code they contain is usually not, though
<kleopatra> Hello , my system looks very angular, what package do i have to install to make my guis look better?
<robb4n> Hi, guys.. It seems that ive got some problems vid Kubuntu, sometimes when i start/boot it hangs up and an blue background only shows up and i cant do anything.. I did google it, i did update my nvidia driver to knewest but i have same problem .
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, does anybody know how to pin application shortcuts to a second panel, rather than to the default?
<LINKSWORD2> Nevermind. Fixed it.
<robb4n> Hi, anyone who have time to try to help me?
<Peace-> robb4n: ?
<Peace-> what's your problem
<Peace-> don't ask to ask
<Peace-> do your question
<robb4n> Peace-: I have new installed Kubuntu, sometimes when i boot/start it stands still with blue background nothings happends
<robb4n> I have tryd google it, and did also update my nvidia driver and xorg conf but with no sucess the problem still is here
<Peace-> robb4n: that should be a known bug
<Peace-> robb4n: on release note should be written
<Peace-> sometime could happen
<Peace-> !releasenote
<shadeslayer> !releasenotes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<robb4n> Is there anything to make it work? ir its just safe to pull of the power and restart my laptop?
<robb4n> cant be healthy in long time
<Peace-> shadeslayer: :)
<Peace-> :( +s
<shadeslayer> robb4n: did you try booting into recovery?
<robb4n> everything else works perfect Peace- just 2-3 second boot i get the blue screen
<robb4n> shadeslayer: nope, when this happandes i just pull of the power and restart the laptop and it works
<robb4n> but is this healthy?
<robb4n> in long term use
<robb4n> to just pull out the power, it cant be
<shadeslayer> hmm .. thats weird
<shadeslayer> robb4n: i've never seen this issue, dmesg might be of help and i'd suggest upgrading any packages you might have
<shadeslayer> s/any packages/any old packages
<robb4n> I have upgrade everything
<shadeslayer> robb4n: disable plymouth, maybe that helps
<robb4n> shadeslayer: how do i do that?
<robb4n> i have tried Ubuntu and there is no problem with plymouth tho
<shadeslayer> robb4n: sudoedit /etc/default/grub
<shadeslayer> and there should be a line in there with the keyword plymouth
<shadeslayer> in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT i think
<robb4n> nope i havent, lol
<robb4n> =)
<robb4n> shadeslayer: http://pastebin.com/Y0PaSZJC
<robb4n> my grub
<robb4n> quiet splash is only there
<shadeslayer> robb4n: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" > GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<robb4n> ok
<robb4n> will try reboot sometimes now then, i will be back in couple of min and let you know how it went shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> robb4n: one sec
<robb4n> ok
<shadeslayer> robb4n: you need to run sudo update-grub after that
<robb4n> oops ok
<robb4n> will try reboot now 3-4 times
<robb4n> shadeslayer: same problem
<robb4n> it seems it is the grub background who hangs!
<shadeslayer> @_@
<cousin_mario> bbl
<shadeslayer> i have no idea how to fix this
<robb4n> i cant see the statup kernel etc just eh grub default background
<robb4n> *the
<shadeslayer> robb4n: maybe #ubuntu has a better idea, or #grub
<robb4n> shadeslayer:  ok, thanks for your try.. realy appreciate it
<shadeslayer> :)
<robb4n> bad i did get this problem, rely like kubuntu this far tho =) seems very stabl at the desktop
<robb4n> shadeslayer: some dude at #ubuntu tells me reinstall the OS? can it be something at with the installation u think?
<shadeslayer> robb4n: did you check the md5sums before burning the ISO's?
<robb4n> shadeslayer: nope ^^ i always forget that in other cases aswell
<robb4n> I will try reinstall the OS but with an netinstall instead, then it cant be wrong =)
<shadeslayer> robb4n: check the md5sums before anything
<Scan> ciao
<robb4n> will do that
<robb4n> shadeslayer: totally broken ^
<shadeslayer> robb4n: what happened?
<robb4n> need to redownload the kubuntu iso ^^
<shadeslayer> ah
<robb4n> I thought it was safer to use torrent download so i didt have to check the md5sums...
<BluesKaj> howdy
<ilias> which is best 10.04 or 11.04? i am running already on my laptop 10.04 and is perfect. i installed it on my desktop and i faced a graphic card driver's problem. i am considering to go on 11.04 to go beyond this issue. is it the right choise or there is a solution to solve the driver's problem and stay on 10.04?
<BluesKaj> ilias, depends on the graphics card , but I haven't had a graphics prob on 11,04 with either of my nvidia equipped pcs
<ilias> my card is actually an nvidia/gforce. the same issue (icons pixelized) i had using opensuse 11.3. both 11,3 and 10.04 probably they are using the same driver!
<BluesKaj> ilias, nvidia-current ?
<ilias> geforce 8300 gs
<ilias> is firefox pre0isntalled in 11.04 or there is just the option to install it?
<shadeslayer> ilias: theres a installer
<ilias> ok, thanks
<ilias> does any one know if 1.04 can detect a usb tv device?
<ilias> 11.04*
<lcb> might detect it, ilias. try it, doesn't make any bad.
<kubu2> ilias: it will but to work properly is a different matter
<lcb> ilias: test it afterwards with tvtime, for example.
<kubu2> on the konsole run lspci
<ilias> how can i installed the appropriate driver for it?
<lcb> ilias: plug it...
<ilias> its a usb device
<lcb> stick it :p
<ilias> is there any option to search for a driver?
<kubu2> the kernel will load it
<lcb> ilias: 2 things.. after inserting the usb device run $ lspci. you might see your device listed. on /dev directory you'll have an additional video, for instance /dev/video0 or /dev/video1
<kubu2> ilias: not all devices are supported.  you know what type/model you have and go to linuxtv.org
<ilias> yes i know all these. but these are not enough. there must be a driver for the device to work properly. is there any library to find it?
<kubu2> ilias: like I said go to linuxtv.org
<ilias> my device works probably with usbvision driver. linuxtv.org says so
<BluesKaj> ilias, look for v4l , it's in the packages
<ilias> v4l/v4l2 is also neede.
<ilias> needed*
<BluesKaj> ilias, and rread the linuxtv page thoroughly , but be aware it's old
<mfraz74> finally managed to upgrade from 10.10 by using ppa-purge
<ilias> it is not very helpful actually
<mfraz74> now the only problem I can't sort out is that instead of the normal plymouth splash I get a blue screen
<ilias> usbvision driver is it included in 11.04 by default?
<hal9000_> Hi, noobe to linux I'm using kubuntu 11.04 natty I want to save files for later install like fire fox 4.0 from the ubuntu packages repository but get error when trying to install the package that it breaks iceweasel
<hal9000_> why would it break something?
<hal9000_> where can I get one that wont break whatever iceweasel is
<Tm_T> hal9000_: iceweasel is debianized firefox
<Tm_T> !info iceweasel
<ubottu> Package iceweasel does not exist in natty
<Tm_T> aww
<kubu2> hal9000_: it's either FF or Iceweasel. your choice
<hal9000_> I have Iceweasel installed already?
<hal9000_> I'm trying to install this package -> firefox_4.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.3_amd64.deb
<hal9000_> There is a "install firefox thing in my start menu" but I don't want it to install from net, just from package
<hal9000_> but the package wants to break Iceweasel, but I don't see Iceweasel anywhere on my system
<hal9000_> Then again, I"ve been at this Linux stuff for only 2 days
<kubu2> hal9000_: it's too early for jokes
<hal9000_> Heres what happens -> clicking on file firefox_4.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.3_amd64.deb
<hal9000_> Error: Breaks existing package 'hunspell-en-ca' that conflict:  'iceweasel'.
<hal9000_> WTF, I don't have Iceweasel on my system!
<hal9000_> hmmm, I understand now why Microsoft is smart
<BluesKaj> hal9000_, open a terminal and copy and paste this command , sudo apt-get -f install
<BluesKaj> hal9000_, calling ms smart here won't help you :0
<hal9000_> BluesKaj, will that install from internet or my package that I downloaded?
<BluesKaj> hal9000_,  it forces pending installs
<hal9000_> What I'm trying to do is save natty packages, and the ISO X64 of Kubuntu for offline use so that I can install this stuff if I don't have internet
<hal9000_> That way, I can learn linux without internet connection
<BluesKaj> hal9000_, now you tell us , some installs like FF require internet access to fill out their dependencies
<BluesKaj> learning linux without internet severly hampers your resources to learn it
<hal9000_> Ahh, then why have a package  such as -> firefox_4.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.3_amd64.deb in the repository that complains about breaking iceweasel, i don't get it
<hal9000_> I tried to download the FF Linux version directly from the Firefox site but its not a *.deb file, which also drove me nuts!
<BluesKaj> hal9000_, my post above explains it ...you need internet unless you download the dvd version with an internet connected pc . the dvd contains most packages available or there's also the alternate install
<BluesKaj> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<ilias>  i know some commands to install java and resricted in 10.04> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner" sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-pluginsudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras. are they working in 11.04 too?
<hal9000_> I did use the Kubuntu x64 DVD install 11.04, so I already have most of those packages located at  http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/
<hal9000_> So I really don't need to download all those?
<BluesKaj> hal9000_, depends what you chose during the install
<hal9000_> Ahh, so that repository is just for people who used the CD install instead, and if needed download a few extras at that repository?
<ilias>  i know some commands to install java and resricted in 10.04> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner" sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-pluginsudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras. are they working in 11.04 too?
<BluesKaj> hal9000_, or upgraded using the internet
<hal9000_> Well, I see what sudo apt-get -f install did, I installed Alien Arena package but not the other ones but it installed them for me, thanks for your help Blueskaj, I'm starting to get how Linux works a little more
<BluesKaj> hal9000_, if you wish to remove a package or app, in the terminal , sudo apt-get remove  nameofpackage
<BluesKaj> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<kubu2> hal9000_: use the system provided tools to install and upgrade things untill you are confident
<kubu2> hal9000_:  that repo you are referring to is like autozone where expert mechanics can select/install parts
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/760632
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 760632 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Resizing Konsole crashes the whole system" [High,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> darthanubis, that's for archlinux . not kubuntu
<darthanubis> thats for systems with KDE the latest nvidia and the latest Xorg
<darthanubis> why did you not even bother to read it?
<darthanubis> nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu)
<darthanubis> its only the second line
<hal9000_> Thanks for your help everyone, I'm off to study up on repositories!
<darthanubis> DistroRelease: Ubuntu 11.04
<darthanubis> nevermind
<BluesKaj> darthanubis, i knew what your reaction would be so i thought I'd have some fun watching you spew your venom as usual :)
<darthanubis> venom?
<BluesKaj> well you had a mild reaction this time , surprised me
<darthanubis> you addressed a serious issue as if it were an opportunity to amuse yourself then try to accuse me as coming at you in an ill manner, that's childish. I did not look to goad you into any kind of confrontation. You don't even know me, why would you take this chance to behave in such a manner?
<darthanubis> And do it in channel at that?
<darthanubis> Just fon't worry about it, I knew you could not help anyway. I was jus ttrying to see if other people were having the issue.
<darthanubis> asking a person why they did not eeven read the first two lines o f a bug report is "venom" ok lol
<darthanubis> maybe you were just exposed as being lazy publically, and wrong, so you went for a lame personal attack against COC? Sounds more about right, no?
<BluesKaj> darthanubis, actually that's aknown issue ..it happened to me just this morning and I must apologize to you for my behaviour ...I confused you with someone else .. , my old memory fails me again
<darthanubis> you never apologized to me?
<darthanubis> but it is now noted
<BluesKaj> I just did
<darthanubis> but thanks for letting me know its happening to you as well
<BluesKaj> np
<darthanubis> hope it gets fixed soon. I missed Fluxbox, but don't want to remain in it indefinately.
<darthanubis> enjoy the rest of this lovely Sat Morning, peace
<BluesKaj>  it's been happening for a while now , since kde 4.6 was introduced in my recall at least
<BluesKaj> peace you too
<darthanubis> in 10.10 I did not have this issue, VLC would freeze, as a matter of fact it really only seemed to happen while using VLC. So I attributed it to VLC.
<BluesKaj> to
<BluesKaj> I had some resizing probs with other windows , but now it seems to be restricted to the terminal
<darthanubis> I was using Firefox, and went to open a pdf, and right as okular was opening it froze
<BluesKaj> darthanubis, but if you choose resize in the terminal menu , it doesn't freeze
<BluesKaj> ok , good to know , but I swtched to chromium over a yr ago and haven't used FF  since
 * BluesKaj wonders what's going on with google linux ...seems to have been taken down with no explanation
<cuco> hi all, i am tyring to upgrade 10.10 to 11.04, and the GUI fails. It says "Could not calculate the upgrade".
<cuco> What is my next step? changing the repos and doing this the good old debian way?
<BluesKaj> cuco, do you have any ppas added after  your last OS install/upgrade ? if so use your package manager to disable or remove them , another way is use  an app called , ppa-purge_0.2.6~karmic_all.deb
<cuco> BluesKaj: removed the 3 extra repos (wine, x and unity2d). no luck.
<BluesKaj> cuco, did you run do-release-upgrade
<cuco> BluesKaj: did that. this is the second week I have this problem.
 * cuco does this again anyaway
<BluesKaj> cuco, try the ppa-purge_0.2.6~karmic_all.deb app it worked for some ppl with upgrade probs
<BluesKaj> cuco, or ppa-purge in the repos
<cuco> yes, i am removing the uniti* packages now
<BluesKaj> errands to run while there's a break in the rain , BBL
<cuco> BluesKaj: thanks. ppa-purge helped
<BluesKaj> cuco, are you able to upgrade now /
<cuco> BluesKaj: it's downloading. I have no idea about the quality of the update :)
<BluesKaj> cuco, it reverts to the default repos in order to upgrade , you'll probly need to reinstall the restricted extras as well as the medibuntu repos etc if you need them
<pietro_> ok
<vbgunz> anybody has any real idea how after encrypting / and swap how to successfully hibernate a system? I've been pulling my hair out since 7am and it is now 12:20pm
<paolinux> hi
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, go over to #ubuntu and ask the experts there
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: thanks
<BluesKaj> there aren't any of the regulare heavyweights here today, vbgunz
<vbgunz> I got to keep trying new things and see where they get me. that requires I keep trying to hibernate
<vbgunz> gonna try to hibernate.... I totally expect an explosion... it would be nice to expect an explosion and it just hibernates successfully
<vbgunz> well, here goes nothing
<Librarat> I have an asus n53sv laptop, have set up media keys in system settings, and tried to lsmod various asus modules, but nothing seems to be working for my media keys.  I started a thread in the ubuntu forums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1768832) and have yet to find a solution. Tried to use a git repo listed there for more up-to-date ahci support, but wasn't able to get it to compile. Anyone have any thoughts/tips?
<Librarat> ANd, I'm running 11.04
<vbgunz> I tried so many things, still can't successfully resume from hibernation
<vbgunz> I'll ask in #ubuntu and see what's up
<Monika> After upgrading to Kubuntu 11.04, KDE does not start anymore by itself when selecting KDE Plasma Workspace in kdm. Instead a kind of konsole starts, without window decoration. When I type startkde, KDE starts successfully. /usr/share/xsessions/kde-plasma.desktop looks normal. kubuntu-desktop is installed. The same problem occurs for a newly created user. Reconfiguring kdm and upstart did not...
<Monika> ...help. Reinstalling kdm did not help.  Other ideas?
<Peace-> Monika: you could reinstall every kde package
<Monika> Is there an easy way to do this?
<Monika> I tried reinstalling kubuntu-desktop, but as it's just a meta package, nothing happened.
<Peace-> Monika: wait
<JKAbrams> Monika: i had lots of problems upgrading to 11.04, tried reinstalling all kde-related packages to no avail, when I reinstalled the nvidia driver I got into kde, but it was broken (the desktop was in fact on top of the windows) that was fixed by letting nvidia settings make a new xorg.conf file (i found a trick to make the windows show), then finally I had a working desktop, but no applications had menus, I located
<JKAbrams> that problem to two files yesterday: /home/<user>/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc and /home/<user>/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktoprc deliting theese files fixed my menus (but you will loose any customized widget-setup)
<Monika> However, the same problem occurred with a new user, so there cannot have been broken settings for that one.
<JKAbrams> yeah, but xorg.conf is not a per user-file
<Monika> ok I will reconfigure xorg
<JKAbrams> might be worh a shot, thats whats got me back on track
<Monika> Okay, tried it, didn't help.
<BluesKaj> did you try reinstalling plasma desktop , Monika
<Monika> nope, haven't tried that, yet, let me see
<Linkmaster> JKAbrams: I noticed you found the issues. are those text files?
<JKAbrams> Hello Linkmaster!
<JKAbrams> yes i located the problem :)
<Linkmaster> hello to you, sorry I've not been as around, I'm using windows at the moment
 * Linkmaster grumbles about this
<Linkmaster> but are they text files? or did you simply remove them?
<JKAbrams> yep they are plain text config files for plasma desktop
<JKAbrams> i have saved a copy
<soee> is there any way to change globally app default icon ?
<Linkmaster> can you pastebin them, and let me take a look?
<JKAbrams> sure
<shockrates> hey where can i find libflashsupport-jack ?
 * BluesKaj repeats everyone should run ppa-purge before upgrading
<Monika> is this a command?
<JKAbrams> Linkmaster: i'm gonna clean them a bit from personal data and then verify that they still cause the issue, then i'll paste them for you
<Linkmaster> JKAbrams: thats fine
<Monika> doesn't seem like it
<Monika> also, the affected netbook did not have any PPAs in the sources list
<BluesKaj> Monika, it is if you have ppa-purge installed
<Monika> what exactly does it do? only remove ppas from the sources.list or also remove installed things that came from ppas?
<JKAbrams> when I upgraded the upgrade process itself removed my applications installed from ppa, replaced them with stable versions and inactivated the ppa's in the list
<BluesKaj> Monika, mkae sure by checking /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Monika> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ is empty
<BluesKaj> ok good
<BluesKaj> !netbook
<BluesKaj> !info netbook
<ubottu> Package netbook does not exist in natty
<BluesKaj> heh
<Monika> After upgrading to Kubuntu 11.04, KDE does not start anymore by itself when selecting KDE Plasma Workspace in kdm. Instead a konsole starts, without window decoration. When I type startkde, KDE starts successfully. /usr/share/xsessions/kde-plasma.desktop looks normal. kubuntu-desktop is installed. The same problem occurs for a newly created user. Reconfiguring kdm, upstart and xserver-xorg...
<Monika> ...did not help. Reinstalling kdm and plasma-desktop did not help.  Other ideas?
<cuco> hi all, after update to 11.04, I lost the effects in kwin... I have an ATI card. What can I do?
<BluesKaj> Monika, there some probs with netbook installs, but the netbook experts seem to be away , perhaps some forum research ?
<Monika> I doubt it's a netbook-specific problem. My other netbook had no problems.
<LINKSWORD2> Greetings all, from the land of Hyrule.
<BluesKaj> hey LINKSWORD2
<LINKSWORD2> BluesKaj: Do you know much about Kopete?
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2, nope , sorry ...hever use it
<BluesKaj> never
<Monika> Searches show that apparently for everyone else it was an error in /usr/share/xsessions/kde-plasma.desktop and/or solved with reconfiguring kdm
<LINKSWORD2> Know anyone that does?
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2, afraid not ...most ppl use dedicted irc clients here
<LINKSWORD2> I'm using Quassel for IRC, of course. But with Kopete, I would prefer an option to sign on as Invisible... But there doesn't appear to be such an option.
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2, do you mean unaffiliated ?
<LINKSWORD2> Uh... What? lol
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2, cloaked
<LINKSWORD2> OK, lemme explain. Microsoft's MSN (Windows Live Messenger) gives you the ability to sign in with a default status, of which I choose "Appear Offline", which some other messengers, i.e. Pidgin, list as "Invisible."
<BluesKaj> invisible is a poor choice of words
<LINKSWORD2> Perhaps, but I hope that I have made my intentions clear, at this point.
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2, go to #freenode and ask the ppl there if cloaked will work with kopete , I'm sure it does, then it will with quassel as well
<BluesKaj> then ask them to cloak you  ..they'll give you instructions
<LINKSWORD2> I don't need to be cloaked on Quassel. I just prefer a default status option on Kopete or Pidgin.
<BluesKaj> well , I would still ask them what to do at #freenode
<LINKSWORD2> ... I may just wind up switching to Pidgin. :(
<Linkmaster> I hate using winblows :l
<LINKSWORD2> LMAO!
<LINKSWORD2> Welcome back, Linkmaster
<Linkmaster> Why thank you. I got quassel on windows, which I think is an atrocity, but...its better then XChat
<Linkmaster> I gotta boot back into my beloved Linux, I shall return momentarily
 * Linkmaster presses and holds the power button grinning evily
<Linkmaster> back :D
<Monika> wb
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, they porte quassel to windows ? ...is nothing sacred ..even mplayer is there now too.
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: thats what I was thinking D: I was quite depressed to see such amazingness on something that is so terrible
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: though, there is still one sacred thing left! :D
<Monika> which is that?
<BluesKaj> there's  really no need to run windows in my case...not a gamer
<Linkmaster> Its the Linux kernel :D They'll never port that over
<cuco> after update to 11
<cuco> after update to 11.04, i lost the effects in kde4/kwin. i assumed that the open source drivers do work "enough"... but I am wrong... I am using ATI 5700, can I keep the free drivers, or should I move to the closed sources ones?
<Peace-> tried with xserver?
<cuco> Peace-: me?
<Peace-> yes
<cuco> yes,... X is running...?
<Peace-> sorry i mean xrender
<Peace-> cuco: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/06/04/plasma-desktoplS1737.jpg
<cuco> ok... nice :)
<cuco> still some effects are missing :(
<Peace-> well 11.04 sucks for video cards
<Peace-> i guess the kernel is not the best
<Peace-> you could try another driver for your card
<Peace-> ...but..
<cuco> they alll suck. Since the move to xorg (from xfree86) the video stack is a mess, and always experimenting. I hope this will stabilize in the next year...
<Peace-> there is ppa for xdrivers
<Peace-> ...
<Peace-> but xD it's not safe for nobs
<cuco> how can i know if i am running the ATI driver, of the free from xorg?
<Peace-> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<cuco> blop! now sound is borked.
<Peace-> instal veromix
<cuco> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver <- I shuold have "3d acceleration"... nice :(
<hal9000_> CLEAR
<BluesKaj> cuco, run fglxgears
 * cuco cleans his system from ATI's code
<cuco> BluesKaj: I only have glxgears, which runs. No fglxgears
<hal9000_> Please help, when I log into Kubuntu 11.04, I get a message box that says "touch pad not found" I've went into system settings to try to figure out how to disable this but nothing is working. I have a desktop system that doesn't have a touch pad...
 * cuco restarts X
 * LINKSWORD2 dies laughing
 * BluesKaj tries to recall the 3d 6 sided cube name from his ati days
<BluesKaj> fglrxgears , cuco ?
<BluesKaj> but fglrx requires the driver by the same name
<hal9000_> Oh, wait, I found a triangle on the task bar that says "show hidden icons" the synaptics mouse pad icon was in there, I removed it, well, time to reboot to see if it stops telling me it cant find whats not there
<cuco> arg... the open source driver works, but not as good as I expected.. :(
<LINKSWORD2> ROFL!
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2, am I thinkng what you're laughing about ...he installed netbook version on a desktop?
<LINKSWORD2> Yes.
<LINKSWORD2> And while that will work, it's a... *ahem*... Shall we say, a royal pain to get it properly working?
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2, actually it's a bug on some installs ..I had the indicator tell me the same thing when I installed maverick
<BluesKaj> which was an upgrade from lucid , not a clean
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm....
<mikemike> I'm trying to get Rhapsody to run on Firefox with Ubuntu OS. The Rhapsody site says to download adobe flashplayer.  When I do, I get the message Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (apt) isn't asssociated with any program.  I've googled the error message & tried everything that was suggested by the posts. (sudo......) Any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2, it disappeared after a few days of updates
<LINKSWORD2> I see.
<LINKSWORD2> BluesKaj: Can I assign programs to start automatically after my login session loads?
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2, system settings /startup and shutdown/autostart add program
<LINKSWORD2> Sweeeetttt....
<LINKSWORD2> Awesome. Thanks.
<mikemike> Thanks for all your help.
<Programmer_> when i boot my pc it gets stuck on some blackscreen with text falshing the kubuntu boot screen
<Programmer_> the screen says something about wicd and my virtual box stuff. it also gets stuff in a loop with that
<Programmer_> anyone?
<Guest47727> hello
<Monika> hello
<Guest47727> am having problems making my samsung mp3 player work on 11.04
<Guest47727> and hello Monika thank you for replying
<Guest47727> hello DareDevil
<Monika> what exactly are you trying to achieve
<Guest47727> i plugged in my mp3 player and kubuntu isnt recgonising it Monika
<Monika> you could search for the name of your mp3 player on one of the Ubuntu forums, maybe someone is using the same and has solved the problem already
<Monika> After upgrading to Kubuntu 11.04, KDE does not start anymore by itself when selecting KDE Plasma Workspace in kdm. Instead a konsole starts, without window decoration. When I type startkde, KDE starts successfully. /usr/share/xsessions/kde-plasma.desktop looks normal. kubuntu-desktop is installed. The same problem occurs for a newly created user. Reconfiguring kdm, upstart and xserver-xorg...
<Monika> ...did not help. Reinstalling kdm and plasma-desktop did not help.  Other ideas?
<behzad> how to set background opacity in KDE4.6.2
<Night-Hacks> ive encrypted my home folder while installing
<Night-Hacks> now i want to decrypt it to able to see home folder contents via live cd'd
<Night-Hacks> any idea ?
<bbr> hola, como recupero el icono de sonido en el panel?
<Night-Hacks> what ?!
<Monika> wants to recover the sound icon in the panel
<xboxowns> hey guys
<xboxowns> I have added a new widget by clicking on the thing on the top right corner of the screen and selected comics
<xboxowns> then I selected the comics I want and clicked installed
<xboxowns> but nothing happened
<xboxowns> I still have the configure button and I am unable to select the comic strip to read
<xboxowns> what did I do wrong?
<Monika> probably nothing, try logging out and back in
<xboxowns> ok
<xboxowns> let us try
<xboxowns> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmaaan kubuntu is my favorite OS :D
<xboxowns> the comic feature is SWEEEET
<xboxowns> I am into comic strip a lot :d
<tanaka> yo
<Monika> After upgrading to Kubuntu 11.04, KDE does not start anymore by itself when selecting KDE Plasma Workspace in kdm. Instead a konsole starts, without window decoration. When I type startkde, KDE starts successfully. /usr/share/xsessions/kde-plasma.desktop looks normal. kubuntu-desktop is installed. The same problem occurs for a newly created user. Reconfiguring kdm, upstart and xserver-xorg...
<Monika> ...did not help. Reinstalling kdm and plasma-desktop did not help. Other ideas?
#kubuntu 2011-06-05
<dmc_> hellio
<Monika> hi
<DeltaEpsilon> Is it possible to remove some items such as "trash" from "places" on the left of Dolphin?
<Monika> Yes, right-click, remove entry
<Monika> or just hide
<Monika> either way
<DeltaEpsilon> thank you
<DeltaEpsilon> it seems KDE/Dolphin does not preview image files..
<Monika> I had this problem after upgrading to 11.04
<Monika> go into its settings and just set all the checkmarks again
<Monika> or just for the image types, whichever you prefer
<mathew> i need some Free GIS applications
<mathew> anyone
<Monika> in Dolphin settings under General > Preview
<Monika> what#s GIS?
<DeltaEpsilon> Monika: what check marks?
<mathew> Geographical Informattion Systems
<Monika> DeltaEpsilon in Dolphin settings under General > Preview
<mathew> anythng related to that?
<Monika> mathew is this like OpenStreetMap?
<mathew> yepp
<DeltaEpsilon> Monika: does not work
<mathew> can i get itthrough snaptic application manager?
<Monika> but you found those settings?
<Monika> and set the checkmarks?
<mathew> i mean package manager
<DeltaEpsilon> Monika: I checked all the types
<Monika> and have you pressed the preview button for the folder you want?
<DeltaEpsilon> Monika: got it working
<DeltaEpsilon> I have to check "preview" in View menu
<Monika> yeah, that's the same as pressing the Preview button
<mathew> what other applicatrion can i use   i am a graphics designer
<Monika> install marble
<Walzmyn> I have an application that, as it runs, opens a closes a child window several times. Is there a way I can make the task bar ignore this window so it's not playing havoc with the rest of my system?
<LINKSWORD2> Greetings, all.
<Monika> hi
<lcb> hi LINKSWORD2
<LINKSWORD2> :O Whatever it is, I swear I'm innocent!!!
<LINKSWORD2> Wait... Nevermind. Guilty conscience...
<lcb> you did something
<LINKSWORD2> LOL! Nah.
<lcb> you said hi all
<lcb> and all... is absent
<LINKSWORD2> It's sort of a joke...
<lcb> :)
<Linkmaster> lcb: he wants you to think he did something
<Linkmaster> LINKSWORD2: sorry about that in advacne
<LINKSWORD2> And... Well, about ten years ago, one of my classmates in high school rolled his truck and left this world.
<lcb> Linkmaster: so you are there too. good morning.
<Linkmaster> Morning? I quite think its the opposite here xD
<lcb> Linkmaster: good Sunday
<lcb> ohh whatever, have a good one :p
<Linkmaster> Sunday??? I think its a Saturday in these parts
<lcb> here sunday already, almost 2am
<LINKSWORD2> About a week before, the principal had been standing behind his chair in class, and decided to rather loudly close a book.
<LINKSWORD2> Our friend, known for a guilty conscience, said; "Whatever it is, I swear I'm innocent!"
<lcb> hehehe
<Linkmaster> Now of course, don't get me wrong, thats just what my lil ole computer tells me. For all we know, the world could have been offbalance since the beginning of measurements, making the world a different date
<Linkmaster> and LINKSWORD2 that made me laugh :P
<LINKSWORD2> So... My words are somewhat of a joke, and partly a tribute to him, as he left this world all too soon....
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: i do that a lot too, joking w/ppl. but indeed there is somewhere, somehow, a guilty conscience in me.
<Linkmaster> I'm never guilty
<Linkmaster> >.>
<Linkmaster> <.<
<Monika> 3 a.m. here
<LINKSWORD2> lcb: I encourage you to please read the whole story....
<lcb> LinkmasterAngel
<LINKSWORD2> Angel?! YOU MUST BE JOKING!!!!
<Linkmaster> c:
 * LINKSWORD2 can see the Devil horns on Linkmaster's head...
 * Linkmaster is hovering with a soft glow around him. w/o Devil horns
<Linkmaster> c:0
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: i didn't read the first msg of what you wrote. the sad one. sorry about that.
<LINKSWORD2> lcb: I assume you have seen the whole story, now?
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: yeap
<gundri> hello
<Linkmaster> hello
<lcb> hello gundri
<LINKSWORD2> Greetings.
<Linkmaster> LINKSWORD2: I just noticed the first part now, and I feel bad for laughing
<gundri> hello icb
 * LINKSWORD2 beats Linkmaster across the head with an old AT keyboard!
<gundri> i am new here..
<lcb> they are still usable LINKSWORD2. Linkmaster keep it
 * Linkmaster dodges, and wonders if we should bring this to #kubuntu-offtopic
<lcb> gundri: i'm the oldest one here. about 56 yrs young
<lcb> oops, got scared
<Linkmaster> woww
<Monika> Yeah, well, she looked death into the eyes.
<lcb> hehehe
<The_Letter_M> HEllo
<The_Letter_M> I have a question
<Monika> hi M
<Monika> ask your question
<lcb> The_Letter_M: me 2
<LINKSWORD2> gundri, here's a little FYI: "lcb"s name is compilation of the lowercase L-C-B. It angers him to be called "icb"
<lcb> The_Letter_M:  can i ask first?
<The_Letter_M> yeah
<lcb> The_Letter_M: my question is; hat's your question?
<lcb> what's too
 * LINKSWORD2 *Facepalm.*
<lcb> :p
<Linkmaster> lcb: well, hats are fairly explainable
<Monika> löl
<lcb> lol
<Linkmaster> they go on your head, cover from sun, rain, other elements, and generally look pleasing
<lcb> only now i noticed we aren't at offtopic...
<LINKSWORD2> And if your name is Link, they look quite good if they're long and floppy. :)
<The_Letter_M> I have a nettop (as in Atom processor w/ no CDROM or Floppy drive) running Kubuntu, I need to flash the BIOS. Is there a way to do it directly from Kubuntu, or is there a good way I can do it from a USB stick?
 * Linkmaster had mentioned it before
 * Linkmaster also doesn't mess with BIOS flashing
<lcb> LINKSWORD2: :)
 * LINKSWORD2 agrees
<Linkmaster> LINKSWORD2: get in -offtopic
<LINKSWORD2> I.T. commandments: Thou Shalt not touch the BIOS.
<The_Letter_M> lol
<Linkmaster> :Thou Shalt not touch the kernel
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<Linkmaster> Thou Shalt not also use Winblows
<Monika> Nee nee nee: Thou shalt recompile teh kernel.
<LINKSWORD2> Eh, yeah... I'm not that crazy.
<Linkmaster> Monika: thats allowed, since your fixing it
<LINKSWORD2> The last time I tried to touch the kernel, it popped... And I got popcorn....
<lcb> The_Letter_M: read the whole procedure. you might have a readyou.txt file with the bios upgrade
<Linkmaster> :D
<LINKSWORD2> :/
<Linkmaster> Edit: Thou Shalt not use Windows unless its XP and removed of useless bloat
<The_Letter_M> Well I was running Vanilla Natty, then switched to Fedora 15, then to Kubuntu
<Monika> Thou shalt not use Windows, especially not XP. Windows 2000 may be used in emergencies.
<lcb> wis there a Mini Kubuntu, Linkmaster? :P
<The_Letter_M> I have a problem that occurs in both versions of Ubuntu but not in Fedora
<The_Letter_M> I'm hoping updating my BIOS fixes it
<Monika> The_Letter_M usually BIOS cannot be flashe from within an OS.
<Linkmaster> lcb: possibly? Not sure :P
<Monika> hm, if it does not occur in Fedora, that indicates it would not be a BIOS problem
<The_Letter_M> Actually
<The_Letter_M> hmm
<LINKSWORD2> Monika is correct, concerning that it would not be a BIOS issue, in that case.
<Linkmaster> Monika: XP isn't that bad...if its had the crap hacked out of it
<The_Letter_M> I've seen some that do it from within Windows
<The_Letter_M> but only in Windows
<Monika> XP is colorful, a giant security hole and needs to be registered.
<lcb> The_Letter_M: some upgrades yes, not for all motherboards, afaik
<The_Letter_M> right
<LINKSWORD2> Yeah...
<The_Letter_M> But that's not my issue
<The_Letter_M> I need to figure out how to flash it directly from Linux or from a USB drive
<lcb> The_Letter_M: read the info files and BEFORE select/download the correct one
<LINKSWORD2> Most, and again I say MOST updates to the BIOS can be flashed via CD or USB... Or in the case of older systems... Floppy.
<LINKSWORD2> But good luck finding a working floppy. lol
<lcb> The_Letter_M: very careful doing that. but, in meantime, there are some live boot cd utilities with bios upgrades
<lcb> ping
 * lcb pong
<Monika> pong
<lcb> :p
<lcb> so quiet i got bored, so i decided to play a bit
<lcb> weird - my WLAN didn't connect to one hidden wireless (with correct info inputed). i had to open it.
<Daskreech> Anyone can help troubleshoot a Akonadi Mysql conflice?
<Daskreech> conflict?
<Magnusson> can someone help me figure out why my kwin desktop effects have suddently stopped working? desktop cube, cover switch, etc
<Daskreech> Magnusson: are they on?
<Magnusson> Daskreech>yep, at least they're checked in system settings. whenever i click apply , i get the popup "the following desktop effects could not be enabled" and then lists all those
<Daskreech> Magnusson: did you hav any changes before this happened?
<Magnusson> no :(
<Magnusson> had been working just fine
<CartoonCat> Hellos
<Magnusson> Daskreech>is there an error file somewhere or something i could possibly look at to figure out what's wrong?
<Daskreech> Hi CartoonCat
<Daskreech> Magnusson: hmm I think so
<CartoonCat> im having a issue and i am sure i need ot reinstall qt and libc, but not sure how to do with kpackage
<CartoonCat> hello Daskreech
<Daskreech> Magnusson: ~/.xsession-errors I think
<matti_> Huomenta.
<matti_> Oh, Good Morning. (I just realized this might be international channel)
<brandon> Good evening, you're correct :)
<Daskreech> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<matti_> Is this the "right" place to whine about Kubuntu? ;) (My very first time with KDE desktop on my HD)
<Daskreech> matti_: yes :)
<matti_> No, I don't want to be whiney, but I wonder why the Kubuntu installer is so "hard" to me. (I've been using ubuntu so far, but now the unity made me consider other DE's)
<nikon-lappy> i love this better than unity
<nikon-lappy> i bet tons of people will show up here now
<brandon> Don't like the new Ubuntu?
<nikon-lappy> heck no
<brandon> There's a simple way to return back to gnome, rather then sticking with the Unity implimentation.
<nikon-lappy> i got some issues with sound.  It doesnt work.  It worked ( ok ) but in kubuntu i got nothing.
<nikon-lappy> brandon: i tried that.. it was still broke.  had to go back to ubuntu classic no frills to get it to work
<nikon-lappy> kubuntu works great
<nikon-lappy> save for the sound.
<matti_> And with this I mean the Hard Drive partition part. Only "auto- full disk" option, and of course, the manual "hard" way.. And I tried the "old" gnome, but, I .. Oh, nikon-lappy just sayed it..
<brandon> Yeah, personally I prefere the Maveric Meerkat, I don't blame you.
<Daskreech> matti_: The installer is the same as Ubuntu
<Daskreech> what makes it more difficult?
<matti_> I made "plenty" free space on my HD, just blank.. And it didn't offer me a chance to install to a free space.. (sry for my poor english :) )
<matti_> And I'm dual bootin this with vista.. That is why I didn't use the auto mode..
<matti_> But got it on HD, with asking help with my old frien Google. ;)
<matti_> And I don't say it doesn't offer it, but it didn't show up for me. (This maybe is a user related problem)
<Magnusson> Daskreech>still working on it, but realized i forgot to thank you at the time after i got lost trying to fix it :)
<Daskreech> matti_: how did yo uget it working?
<Daskreech> Magnusson: You ar welcome :)
<preecher> hey Magnusson long time no see
<matti_> (If problem at all) And what I mean all this, is that many user with lack of knowledge may be skipping this KDE-version, only for that reason. (I have tried many times Kubuntu and  I haven't got balls to try install it on HD) I manually "prepared" my HD, with help of some site google suggested.
<Magnusson> hey preecher, was wondering if you were around. yeah i've been out of town
<nikon-lappy> matti_: whats the problem?
<matti_> I have no problem, I just "whine" about the installer.. On ubuntu installer it gave option "use blank space on HD" and yesterday, when I installed this, the Kubuntu installer only suggested "full disk" (250 gb) or "manual partitioning". (There were space which weren't formatted in my HD)
<ubuntu_user> I'm having problems with my broadcom wireless on 11.04 and the ubuntu website keeps suggesting articles from old distros
<matti_> This is "old" version, but exactly the same situation that I had. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=single_boot.jpg
<matti_> There were no automated option to install side of Vista
<nikon-lappy> are you trying to get rid of vista?
<nikon-lappy> or dual boot?
<matti_> Dual boot. (i'm CSS addict. ;) )
<nikon-lappy> CSS works in linux
<nikon-lappy> i think steam has a linux version i may be wrong
<matti_> But it doesn't solve the installer "problem" :P I found familiar picture on ubuntu installer.. http://ubuntu.ninetomidnight.com/images/book/install/partition_allwindows.png
<matti_> And the option "Guided- use largest continuous free space" is what I'm missing.. ;)
<nikon-lappy> hmm
<nikon-lappy> what do your drives look like?
<nikon-lappy> usually you are going to install kubuntu on the unpartitioned space
<matti_> I have installed Kubuntu now, and I did have unpartitioned space on my HD. (Used Live-ubuntu disk to make the free space) And all what I'm whining now, is that the installer isn't really "noob-friendly". (I think)
<matti_> So, I don't have problem's (with Kubuntu), but really wanted to "shout" it out.. Sorry all, if I didn't got my point out.
<matti_> (or is it "point clear")
<matti_> Maybe I'll try, if there is someone wake at our native chat. (it is really early sunday morning here..)
<nikon-lappy> matti_: it is actually pretty noob friendly.. and you did what you should have.. googled it
<matti_> And that's why I very early in my posts asked if this is right place to whine.. ;) I'm not a troll, atleast it weren't my purpose. I just wanted to complain that I didn't find the installer easy. :)
<nikon-lappy> no you are fine.. although if this was a more active channel they would ask you to take it to off topic
<nikon-lappy> they love suggestions.. how would you change the process?
<Daskreech> matti_: :)
<matti_> And I think I'm not the only one. I would like it to have option to install "spare space" or "unpartitioned space", whichever is the right..
<matti_> (If there is enough raw sectors on hard drive)
<matti_> (My English is so poor, I don't propably find the right words)
<Daskreech> matti_: it works well enough
<matti_> (And the kubuntu-fi channel is dead, as I thought it to be this early.. So, U have to stand my complains.. :) )
<matti_> YEs, that is something I can agree.. Even I got it installed and dual booting with Vista.. But is "well enough" enough, if U R perfectionist? :)
<matti_> And the "main" idea of my complaining is that I'm little bitter, that I didn't have enough courage to partition the HD myself earlier. (Maybe even some info screen before the hard drive part of the installer would be nice)
<ubuntu_user> hrmf. bcm4312 not supported on a dell.
<ubuntu_user> *not explicitly supported .. same pci device as the supported hp and lenovo... so why doesn't it work
<LINKSWORD2> ... I'm quite sure that there's nothing to talk about, tonight.
<ubuntu_user> heh.. all the real hackers are unplugged
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> I don't suppose you know how to change the color scheme of the Konsole system terminal?
<ubuntu_user> I used to
<LINKSWORD2> ... :(
<ubuntu_user> I've forgotten though. All this windowing when I'm not earning a living offline got me spoilt.
<LINKSWORD2> welcome back, c2tarun
<c2tarun> :)
<LINKSWORD2> Simple question... Is there a way to change the color scheme of the Konsole system terminal?
<LINKSWORD2> If so... How?
<c2tarun> well changing is color in konsole is possible, as we have to edit ~/.bashrc file
<LINKSWORD2> ... That does not sound easy.
<c2tarun> well I heard its not that difficult
<c2tarun> LINKSWORD2, http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Customize-the-Shell-Prompt-40033.shtml
<c2tarun> this may help ^^
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm....
<LINKSWORD2> c2, the link in that tutorial does not work.
<c2tarun> LINKSWORD2, what do you mean by does not work?
<LINKSWORD2> At the bottom of the tutorial, there's an http address to the modification files.
<LINKSWORD2> c2tarun, try out that tutorial if you wish. Maybe you know more about it than me.
<LINKSWORD2> But the link at the far bottom is a dead-end. The file it's supposed to download is not present.
<c2tarun> LINKSWORD2, sorry I am not on kubuntu right now.. using ubuntu for a while :)
<LINKSWORD2> -_-
<LINKSWORD2> In that case, I'm not going to bother with it anymore tonight.
<LINKSWORD2> I'm logging off.
<ubuntu_user> this is sad ... I'm running a "live" boot on my new (to me) laptop, made all kinds of changes ... and don't have a working casper setup
<c2tarun> ubuntu_user, live??
<ubuntu_user> yeah
<ubuntu_user> pendrive boot
<c2tarun> so what's the problem?
<ubuntu_user> can't save all my changes cause they're *poof* gone when I reboot
<c2tarun> ubuntu_user, well, you can't save changes in live boot
<ubuntu_user> you can with a casper setup.. I did before .. just dont have it set up this time
<siryuy> hi
<siryuy> hola
<siryuy> tengo un problema
<siryuy> hola a todos
<siryuy> hi everyone
<Guest36756> how can I join #help channel? my IP got banned and i need assistance
<Linkmaster> how do you use 'git'? for example, I have: git clone http://anongit.kde.org/koffice but don't know what to do with it
<merc> hello friends..
<merc> anyone there
<merc> I have a little problem with kubuntu, I need your help.
<merc> hey Ash-Fox..
<XVampireX> hello
<flyHigh_hahaha> Does my kubuntu related to the hard disk corrupted?
<XVampireX> can anyone please tell me how to disable touchpad while typing or at all if not possible in kubuntu 11.04 ?
<flyHigh_hahaha> *Does my kubuntu freeze related to the hard disk corrupted?
<XVampireX> fn+f key doesn't work (the one for the touchpad)
<flyHigh_hahaha> i  also done the bios self test and when it reached full hard disk test it  failed..
<flyHigh_hahaha> can anyone help me?
<paolinux> hi
<mfraz74> Wishing I hadn't upgraded to 11.04 at the momen
<mfraz74> moment
<mfraz74> Firefox 4 keeps forgetting that I have extensions, no plymouth splash screen, odd things with phonon config for starters
<mfraz74> Oh and Strigi seems to be indexing the same files every time I reboot
<BlaXpirit> Hello everyone!
<BlaXpirit> I have a problem here. My mouse's scroller is very advanced, it has 5 actions: scroll up/down, press, move left/right. And guess what, it's broken now.
<BlaXpirit> Scroller press does not work any more, but I need to use it very often. Can I remap *move left/right* to *scroller click* (middle mouse button) permanently?
<BlaXpirit> Solved: $ xinput set-button-map <device id> 1 2 3 4 5 2 2 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> I have a problem with X : yesterday, the screen resolution was 1280x1024, and today, it is 1024x768. Of couse, I didn't change the configuration. Does someone know what to do ?
<flyHigh_hahaha> Does Kubuntu and windows freeze related to the hard disk failure?
<flyHigh_hahaha> i use dual-booting and i have run bios full HD test and it stuck at 16%..
<flyHigh_hahaha> i also run badblock in terminal and it show 5 badblock at windows partition..
<flyHigh_hahaha> can someone help me please?
<Kat_87> gribouille, what is your graphics card?
<gribouille> Kat_87, 60:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G84 [Quadro FX 370] (rev a1)
<Kat_87> ok
<Kat_87> are you using gnome or kde
<gribouille> Kat_87, kde
<Kat_87> open krandrtray
<Kat_87> you should be able to change the resolution from there
<Kat_87> if not
<Kat_87> open nvidia-settings and change it from there
<Kat_87> nvidia-settings works if you are using the propietary blob
<gribouille> Kat_87, I run krandrtray, but nothing happens
<Kat_87> have you tried changing the resolution?
<Kat_87> you should get an icon in the tray
<Kat_87> click on it and a window should pop up
<Kat_87> you can change screen resolution and rotation
<gribouille> Kat_87, the resolution 1280x1024 isn't available
<Kat_87> strange
<Kat_87> ok what if you type "nvidia" on krunner
<Kat_87> do you get the nvidia settings link?
<gribouille> Kat_87, yes
<Kat_87> open it
<gribouille> Kat_87, ok
<Kat_87> click on xserver display config
<gribouille> Kat_87, ok
<Kat_87> and there should be a resolution menu
<gribouille> Kat_87, the resolution 1280x1024 isn't available either
<gribouille> Kat_87, isn't is possible to configure xorg.conf directly ?
<Kat_87> what does /etc/X11/xorg.conf say?
<gribouille> Kat_87, it is extremely short (16 lines)
<Kat_87> are you using natty?
<Kat_87> or maverick
<gribouille> Kat_87, no, maverick
<Kat_87> ok
<Kat_87> can you post what xorg says
<gribouille> Kat_87, where ?
<Kat_87> here or you could pm
<gribouille> Section "Screen"
<gribouille>         Identifier      "Default Screen"
<gribouille>         DefaultDepth    24
<gribouille> EndSection
<gribouille> Section "Module"
<gribouille>         Load    "glx"
<FloodBotK1> gribouille: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kat_87> mh
<Kat_87> ok maybe postin here wasn't such a good idea
<gribouille>         Identifier      "Default Screen"
<gribouille>         DefaultDepth    24
<gribouille> EndSection
<gribouille> Section "Module"
<gribouille>         Load    "glx"
<FloodBotK1> gribouille: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gribouille> EndSection
<gribouille> Kat_87, I have pasted the whole contents of the file
<Kat_87> is that it?
<Kat_87> then maybe that is the problem
<Kat_87> so you don't get any mention of nvidia on the config file
<Kat_87> ok
<Kat_87> my config says
<Kat_87> Section "Device"
<Kat_87>         Identifier    "Default Device"
<Kat_87>       Driver "nvidia"
<Kat_87>          Option "NoLogo"      "True"
<Kat_87> EndSection
<gribouille> Kat_87, isn't it possible to generate a default configuration file automatically ?
<Kat_87> do you have any backups on the X11 folder?
<gribouille> Kat_87, I have xorg.conf           xorg.conf.failsafe  xorg.conf.new
<Kat_87> what about them
<Kat_87> what do they say?
<gribouille> Kat_87, I tried to use xorg.conf.new, but it didn't work
<gribouille> Kat_87, I'm sure there is a way to generate the config file, but I don't know how
<Kat_87> you could try with system-config-display
<Kat_87> make sure you backup your xorg.conf file first
<gribouille> Kat_87, that's done
<gopalK> Hi...all i'm facing a problem in qt packages that are provided in 11.04
<Kat_87> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/How_to_create_xorg.conf
<Kat_87> does that help?
<gribouille> Kat_87, let me see
<gopalK> I upgraded my qt ubuntu package today and now i'm getting 'Qt compiled without support for -fvisibility=hidden' message while running cmake for calligra... http://paste.kde.org/78631/ . Is it the problem with qt package of ubuntu or am I missing something?
<gopalK> This error comes not only for calligra but basically any kde app that I try to compile from source
<realnamed> bac
<Kat_87> gribouille: you could also try deleting xorg.conf and rebooting
<Kat_87> that should generate a default one
<gribouille> Kat_87, will the default one be better than the one I pasted ?
<Kat_87> the one you pasted was incomplete
<Kat_87> it lacked the section where the driver is specified
<Kat_87> I'm surprised you get x to start at all
<Kat_87> what version of x are you using by the way
<Kat_87> it's not the 1.10
<Kat_87> maverick should have 1.9.0
<Kat_87> so yeah try with the default one
<Kat_87> if it's not better just restore the backup
<gribouille> I run dexconf an its exit code is 10, but I get no error message
<Kat_87> does xorg.conf looks fine?
<gribouille> Kat_87, it isn't modified
<Kat_87> just delete it
<Kat_87> maybe it will change it
<ryrych> is it a known bug that watching flash videos (YouTube in my example) casues X crash or what happened me a while ago: restart of system?
<Kat_87> or delete and reboot
<ryrych> no matter what browser I am using
<Kat_87> ryrych, is hardware acceleration enabled in flash?
<gribouille> Kat_87, I can't reboot right now
<Kat_87> restart x?
<gribouille> Kat_87, neither
<ryrych> Kat_87: do you enable it via rmb?
<Kat_87> ryrych:  right click on the flash video, settings, and there should be a checkbox
<ryrych> Kat_87: yup, it was enabled
<ryrych> I switched it off
<Kat_87> any better?
<ryrych> it happens unexpectedly
<ryrych> let me see
<Kat_87> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=421161
<Kat_87> gribouille:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=421161
<Kat_87> see if that is of any help
<gribouille> Kat_87, ok, I'll see
<russia_ak47> hhhhhhhhhh
<Kat_87> ryrych: hardware acceleration is usually the problem
<Kat_87> but if that's not it you can try another flash version
<Kat_87> anyway I gotta go now, cu later
<ryrych> Kat_87: X again exited abrupty
<ryrych> I saw one of console – couldn't change it and the sound from YT movie was looped
<ryrych> I have ksystemlog in front of me – which information should I take a look at?
<GeertJohan> Hi
<GeertJohan> I'm having a problem with borders in KDE
<GeertJohan> but I dont know if its a Kubuntu, KDE or X11 problem..
<GeertJohan> borders of windows go missing
<GeertJohan> and graphics do wierd..
<GeertJohan> everyting keeps running though.. no crashes.. its just that it looks wierd... reboot fixes the problem, but It'll come back.. sometimes 30 secs after boot... sometimes 30 minutes or even 2 hours...
<GeertJohan> I cant find a pattern in actions I do and the event happening..
<GeertJohan> any thoughts?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> Wednesday, June 8, 2011: KDE 4.7 Beta 2 Release  The beta becomes available for general consumption.
<ryrych> anyone experiences abrupt X crashes watching YT videos? I disabled hw accelleration but it didn't help
<ryrych> which log should I look up?
<ryrych> it crashes unexpectedly
<bigbrovar> ryrych: I do get that when am using skype or vlc
<bigbrovar> reported a bug about it and never heard from it again
<bigbrovar> its totally random and from my investigation seems to be a kernel 2.6.38 bug with intel cards
<ryrych> bigbrovar: hi, I am using rather older radeon xpress 200; I don't use skype; it happened to me only with flash content; I thought it is Chromium issue so I switched to Firefox but here it is the same :(
<ryrych> bigbrovar: is this crash logged?
<BluesKaj> ryrych, you're lucky to have usable graphics at all with x200 , mine was absolutely unusable  ...slow cursor , slow loading of anything graphical
<ryrych> BluesKaj: indeed in 11.04 it is more usable than in 10.10
<ryrych> in 10.10 I used x from xorg-edgers
<BluesKaj> I had to install an nvidia pci card
<ryrych> so, I would like to fill in a bug report but I don’t know what log to look up to :(
<ryrych> there's nothing in kdm.log
<ryrych> xorg.0.log shows only bits from loading
<BluesKaj> ryrych, try /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<BluesKaj> oh sry , din'y notice your last post
<BluesKaj> ryrych, frankly the support for ati integrated graphics is really pretty poor IMO, by ati and linux
<ogzy> i installed kubuntu 10.04 with LVM and crypto support, after the installation and upgrades, i was not able to open User Manager, any idea about the problem?
<BluesKaj> user manager ?
<BluesKaj> file manager -dolphin ?, ogzy
<ogzy> BluesKaj: user management at the system settings
<ogzy> BluesKaj: i am trying to remember the error message but it was saying something about a py file and giving error
<BluesKaj> ogzy, make sure you have the latest python installed
<ogzy> BluesKaj: i had applied upgrades and security fixes  from the kpackagekit
<paolinux> re
<BluesKaj> ogzy, right , but I would still run sudo apt-get install python
<c2tarun> which ppa contains pkg-kde-tools latest version for natty?
<BluesKaj> kpackagekit is not as reliable as ppl think ...using apt is best IMO..I know it uses apt too but guis in general can dreak stuff
<BluesKaj> paolinux, re ?
<ogzy> BluesKaj: ok i will try it
<ogzy> BluesKaj: at the same machine i have a problem with cups interface that is localhost:631, asking to the channel
<BluesKaj> c2tarun, no ppa , it's in the repos
<paolinux> BluesKaj: i'm REntered in this chat
<paolinux> :)
<BluesKaj> we don't use shortforms unless they're universal ...I know the 're ' used to mean 'rehi' in other irc chats but those don't apply here due to the international nature of this chat
<ogzy> at my kubuntu 10.04 installation on LVM and crypted disk, i have problem on progressing cups interface, i choose AppSocket/HP JetDirect , enter socket://ipnumber:9100, the next screen asks to give printer name and description after entering this, i see again the IP enterance screen, it never ends, i don't know how to debug and investigate where the problem occurs?
<ogzy> so mainly driver selection never comes at the cups web interface, any idea or bug report related with it on 10.04 kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> ogzy, open the system settings /printer configuration / network printer
<ashwin> kdelibs5-dev : Depends: libsoprano-dev (>= 2.5.63+dfsg.1) but it is not going to be installed
<ashwin> how can i install kdelibs5-dev ?
<ogzy> BluesKaj: printer adding is working if i open it from system setting / printer configuration but the web interface does not bring the driver selection
<BluesKaj> it doesn't use a web interface for the driver , you choose the driver with the  configuration settings by clicking next and choosing your printer in the manufacturers list
<BluesKaj> ogzy, read above ^
<BluesKaj> ashwin, try to install libsoprano-dev
<BluesKaj> then kdelibs5-dev
<ashwin> libsoprano-dev : Depends: libsoprano4 (= 2.5.63+dfsg.1-0ubuntu1) but 2.6.0+dfsg.1-3 is to be installed
<ogzy> BluesKaj: ok that screen comes if you follow the Add Printer at localhost:631, which is not coming
<BluesKaj> ok don
<BluesKaj> don't add printer @ local host ...why are you using a  browser for this ...it's nor necessary
<ogzy> BluesKaj: i know it is not necessary, but i want to reach my printserver from web interface not from gui
<BluesKaj> !cups | ogzy
<ubottu> ogzy: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Been> I've just picked up a netbook (Samsung NF110) and I'm having issues with partitioning my drive so that I can dual-boot between Windows 7 and Linux
<Been> Basically there seems to already be 3 primary partitions, The windows partition, a boot partition and a recovery partition.
<Been> And when I try to alter the partition table I can only add another Primary Partition (which would have to be /boot, leaving me with no other partitions) or a logical partion
<Been> If I create a logical partition then I can still create additional ones, but I can no longer specify if they're primary or logical.
<Been> Anyone got any ideas what I can do to fix this?
<BluesKaj> Been,  whatapp are you using to partition?
<Been> It's the default one as part of the install on the Kubuntu live CD.  I don't know the name I'm afraid.
<BluesKaj> Been, so no freespace is available to be unallocated then ready for ext4 formatting ?
<Been> Oh there's plenty of free space.  I have 160Gb of free space, but it only allows me to make one primary partition (due to there already being 3 on the drive, and not being able to go over 4), then no further partitions of any type
<Been> OR I can install 1 logical partition of any size (such as swap) then I create further ones of no specified type (I'm guessing logical again though)
<Been> Since I need at least 1 primary partition for /boot, I'm sure how to get around this
<BluesKaj> Been, not to worry , logival partitions work fine , just resize you ntfs to whatever you think it wll need
<BluesKaj> Been, as for the boot partition, grub will install on the correct part of the drive and list windows in the boot menu
<Been> That's another concern actually.  It says there's a 100mb boot partition already.  I imagine if GRUB was installed it could chain them together to boot windows no problem.  But it still needs to be installed on the first few blocks of the hard drive yes?
<BluesKaj> Been, when the install is alkmost finished , a dailog will give you choice where to put grub and beinga dual boot it will recognize this and thje default will be the correct one.
<BluesKaj> scuse my spelling
<Been> Ah, so that option comes later then?  Thanks :)
<BluesKaj> the small partition 200mb or so is the windows boot recovery , the mbr for windows will be chainloaded by grub so when you choosw windows in the menu then a normal windows boot will take place
<Been> kk.  I'll give it a shot later then.  Just realised I need to some shopping and the shops shut in 40 minutes
<BluesKaj> Been, gparted live cd is a great way partition your drives ..I prefer it to the kubuntu livecd partitioner
<Been> I'll give that a shot then.  Won't hurt to take care of that first.
<Been> I'm off to shop and partition some things then.  Laters
<BluesKaj> right , later
<maiqiang> hi!  i am new to kubuntu, although i've used ubuntu for a few years.  i've recently installed 11.04.  i'm having a problem with skype.  i use a webcam with a mic.  the webcam is working with no problem, but not so the mic.  any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> maiqiang, do you have pulseaudio installed ? If so , it could be causing the problem depending on your soundcard . Check alsmixer in the terminal first to make sure no ctrls are muted and turn up all relavent ones.
<maiqiang> BluesKaj: Thanks for the suggestions. Yes pulseaudio seems to be there by default.  Should I remove it?  If so, how? Also, how do I check alsmixer in the terminal? (My ignorance is showing)
<BluesKaj> maiqiang, type alsamixer in the terminal
<maiqiang> BluesKaj: Easy enough.  I'll do so now
<BluesKaj> maiqiang, you can remove pulseaudio and reset your audio preferences in system settings multimedia /phonon ..test the different soundcard settings available  and try skype settings to coincide with the phonon choices.
<maiqiang> BluesKay: I've made sure alsamixer settings are okay and now I'll try skype again
<BluesKaj> maiqiang, if removing pulseaudio doesn't help ., just reinstall it
<aaronth> Howdy
<maiqiang> BluesKaj: No success yet.  I'm trying various audio settings now to see if anything works
<BluesKaj> maiqiang, remove pulseaudio for now..it can be reinstalled if necessary
<maiqiang> BluesKaj: Still nothing.  I don't see how to remove pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> maiqiang, in the terminal , sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> !apt | maiqiang
<ubottu> maiqiang: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<maiqiang> BluesKaj: Removing it now
<maiqiang> BluesKaj: just got a notice that kde detected that one or more internal sound devices were removed with the question do i want kde to permantly forget about these devices. sounds ominous
<BluesKaj> maiqiang,  choose manage devices , don't let it remove anything
<BluesKaj> maiqiang, you can reset your audio preferences in system settings multimedia /phonon ..test the different soundcard settings available  and try skype settings to coincide with the phonon choices.
<maiqiang> BluesKaj: I'm in phonon now but i don't see how to rest the preferences.  some of the devices in audio capture>communication are greyed-out and i can't select them.  defaults seems to do nothing
<aaronth> Kubuntu 11.04 seems great
<BluesKaj> maiqiang, check acessability. use the "test" options with that
<maiqiang> BluesKaj: thanks for all your suggestions.  the test button is greyed-out in both communication and accessibility
<BluesKaj> maiqiang, move the optional soundcard setting with the prefer/defer options and test those
<maiqiang> BluesKaj: i just tried that but still can't test
<BluesKaj> maiqiang, also try in the terminal,  speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav
<maiqiang> BluesKaj: just did that and the speakers are fine
<BluesKaj> good
<BluesKaj> maiqiang, what driver is listed at the top right corner in alsamixer?
<BluesKaj> err top left corner
<maiqiang> BluesKaj: what if i close multimedia>phonon?  would that reset everything to the original configuration and i could then start again?
<maiqiang> BluesKaj: Card: HDA NVidia
<BluesKaj> chip?
<maiqiang> Realtek AlC662 rev1
<BluesKaj> maiqiang, ok , I guess you need to reinstall pulseaudio and try again
<maiqiang> will do
<maiqiang> reinstalled
<maiqiang> BluesKaj: do you think it is safe to close phonon and then reopen it? will i lose any of the devices it though it should remove?
<BluesKaj> maiqiang, you can safely close phonon..you won't lose anything
<maiqiang> BluesKaj: okay, thanks
<BluesKaj> then open it and run the test on the default
<BluesKaj> you may need to check skype audio settings to make sure it's linking to the phonon setting
<mfraz74> In Kubuntu 10.10, if I try to view a file that doesn't exist in Konqueror I get an error saying "Unsupported Protocol error"
<maiqiang> BluesKaj: okay, i closed it telling it to discard changes. reopened it and several of the devices are still greyed-out and so it the test button. skype's sound devices only gives me the option of PulseAudio server (local)
<BluesKaj> mfraz74, try dolphin
<mfraz74> BluesKaj: I don't like dolphin as I can't split the window top/botto
<mfraz74> top/bottm
<mfraz74> the protocol error is not supported by the KDE programs currently installed on this computer
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<mfraz74> I see Phonon configuration is messed up in 11.04 too
<BluesKaj> maiqiang, try the music option in /device prefernce in phonon to test
<mfraz74> BluesKaj: could you try going into speaker setup, going back to overview and then look at speaker setup again?
<maiqiang> BluesKaj: no problem with that. sounds fine
<BluesKaj> maiqiang, ok video , communication, games ..are they ok ?
<BluesKaj> if they work then skype should be ok as well
<mfraz74> maiqiang: have you got pulseaudio volume control installed?
<maiqiang> BluesKaj: all healthy
<BluesKaj> mfraz74, pls lets wait for a reply
<mfraz74> BluesKaj: installing pavcontrol is the only way I've found of getting skype working with kubuntu
<BluesKaj> ok maiqiang , check your skype settings now ...the pulseaudio soundserver should work if you set the ctrls in the pulseaudio settings pavcontrol in the kmenu
<BluesKaj> kmenu apps/multimedia
<BluesKaj> I don't need pulseausio , I use skype static version which doesn't need pulse audio
<maiqiang> i don't see pavcontrol or pulseaudio settings
<BluesKaj> I've seldom had any use for PA , ever
<mfraz74> pulse audio volume control
<BluesKaj> maiqiang, kmenu apps/settings perhaps
<BluesKaj> sometimes it makes no sense where these options end up in the kmenu, you may nneed to explore to find it , maiqiang
<maiqiang> BluesKaj: can't seem to find it anywhere
<BluesKaj> maiqiang, alt+f2 , pavcontrol
<maiqiang> BluesKaj: finds nothing
<ricky1966> hi everybody, where i can find a tutorial for compiling module with 11.04 ?
<BluesKaj> install build essential , ricky1966
<ricky1966> ok, but i've this message
<ricky1966> Missing files that required to build driver: /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/source/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-common.h dvb-usb/dvb-usb.h dvb-usb/dvb-usb-ids.h dvb-core/dvb_frontend.h dvb-core/dvbdev.h dvb-core/dmxdev.h dvb-core/dvb_demux.h dvb-core/dvb_net.h dvb-core/demux.h dvb-core/dvb_ringbuffer.h frontends/dvb-pll.h
<ricky1966> Try to get kernel source closest to 2.6.38-8-generic from www.kernel.org and then copy to /lib/modules/2.6.38-8-generic/source/drivers/media/dvb
<BluesKaj> maiqiang, kmenu/apps/system ?
<FloodBotK1> ricky1966: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ricky1966> ops osrry
<ricky1966> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/619255/
<maiqiang> BluesKaj: nope, nothing there either
<mfraz74> maiqiang: you may have to install it then
<maiqiang> mfraz74: install from kpackagekit? what is it called?
<BluesKaj> ricky1966,  you have a video capture card that needs a new driver from what I can see , look around for the driver required on 11.04
<mfraz74> pavcontrol
<DarthFrog> ricky1966:  try using the auto-apt tool to build your driver.  "auto-apt run ./configure" instead of just "./configure".  You'll have to install auto-apt first "sudo install auto-apt" and build its databases as well: auto-apt update && auto-apt updatedb && auto-apt update-local.  Then it will install the needed missing files for you.
<BluesKaj> ricky1966, or disconnect the card temporarily , and proceed with your upgrade then reconnect the card and reboot
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog,  interesting ..never used auto-apt
<ricky1966> i try to compile a usb tv card
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto?action=show&redirect=AptGetHowto
<ricky1966> with 10.10 i only downloaded the driver, compile with make and installed
<mfraz74> what driver?
<DarthFrog> ricky1966:  Obviously with 10.10 you had the necessary pre-requisites already installed.
<maiqiang> mfraz74: okay, i installed pulseaudio volume control, but i still can't find it
<ricky1966> maybe
<mfraz74> maiqiang: it should be in the multimedia menu
<maiqiang> mfraz74: i take that back, i just found it
<ricky1966> but i remember i've downloaded the driver and installed build-essential and after make and make install
<maiqiang> mfraz74: thanks for your help here.  input devices shows two devices: 'internal audio analog stereo' and 'c8 webcam analog mono.'  volume is up on both of them
<BluesKaj> ricky1966, check out v4l and v4l2
<ricky1966> how ?
<BluesKaj> packamanager
<BluesKaj> ge
<maiqiang> still not working in skype however
<mfraz74> what about in the recording tab?
<maiqiang> volume up there too
<mfraz74> maiqiang: for skype?
<maiqiang> wait, i take that back: recording has the message no application is currently recording audio
<przemek__> can someone tell me how to get normal desktop in latest kubuntu?
<przemek__> hi guys btw :)
<mfraz74> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mfraz74> oops, sorry wrong question
<mfraz74> przemek__: what desktop have you got at the moment>
<mfraz74> ?
<przemek__> i have this search and launch default panel running with icons and application bar on top
<mfraz74> that would be the netbook interface, do you have a system settings icon anywhere?
<przemek__> wait a sec
<przemek__> got it
<mfraz74> when you find it you need to go into workspace behaviour > workspace > workspace type - desktop
<ricky1966> missing linux-source packeges
<przemek__> should work fine. thanx
<Bobbix> Hi
<Bobbix> Anyone know how to connect with wifi AP on Kubuntu 10.04 ???
<Bobbix> A see "Unavaliable" on the network icon, What means???
<derek_> hey my software updates and installer are kinda messed up...
<derek_> I can't update or install any new software.
<Bobbix> I've KD3 4.4.5 and KUBUNTU KDE NETWORK "UNAVAILABLE" WORKAROUNDi can't connect to my wireless ZP
<Bobbix> zp = ap
<Bobbix> Any idea ???
<BluesKaj> Bobbix, sudo lspci -k , pastebin the out put
<Bobbix> http://pastebin.com/KaRf443Q
<kavurt> my computer cannot see memory stick. can i do something about it?
<BluesKaj> Bobbix, hang on a minute ..I may have a fix for that
<BluesKaj> Bobbix, go to www.kernel.org and look for the sru kernel update , there's a ppa to install and the update and upgrade
<BluesKaj> taking a break < BBL
<uneivi> hey, hi everybody!
<uneivi> does somebody know, why the blur effect shadow effect does not work with blur effect?
<derek_> What is the output of "date -u +%W$(uname)|sha256sum|sed 's/\W//g'"?
<uneivi> ...
<derek_> bear with me. thanks.
<uneivi> ...
<derek_> Ok... does anybody know?
<Bobbix> KDE and network manager are very horrible!
<Magnusson> Daskreech>hah hey just got on to look for you. fixed my problem yesterday
 * Daskreech waves at Magnusson
<Magnusson> Daskreech>reinstalling my nvidia driver fixed it all
<Magnusson> does anyone know if there's a way you can make dolphin show you folder sizes when you hover over them?
<EagleScreen> hello
<Bobbix> KDE + NetworkManager = Garbage !
<EagleScreen> Bobbix: wicd-kde is a good alternative
<Bobbix> yes but i need to connect with a umts usb modem and  i've succefull configured under kdenetworkmanager
<Bobbix> My question... i'm th only one in the world with all this problems with wireless using kde network manager ???
<EagleScreen> I'd like to encrypt my home folder with ecryptfs-utils
<EagleScreen> i have run ecryptfs-setup-private, and it created a /home/user/Private folder which is encrypted
<Bobbix> how i can read the system logs here?!
<Daskreech> Magnusson: nice :)
<Daskreech> Magnusson: Umm Tooltip?
<Daskreech> Not sure That's not something that's static or quicl
<Daskreech> if you hover over /home or /var for example that's nearly all the data on the computer
<ubuntu_user> Bobbix: terminal and look in /var/log?
<Daskreech> Bobbix: That will be more robust in KDE 4.7
<Bobbix> i use the normal system upgrades.. but kde... it's less stable (more less stable) than gnome!
<Magnusson> Daskreech>hmm? i mean as it stands now whenever i hover over a folder all i get is that it's 4.0kb. i'd like to know how much the total folder size is including all subdirectories, etc
<Daskreech> Magnusson: the folder is 4KB
<Daskreech> i.e. the file that describes the folder is 4Kb
<Bobbix> i go now.. i'm very nervous for this... i want to experiment kde for a lot.. but for working nothing it's better than gnome!
<Bobbix> Hi to all and thanks for help!
<Daskreech> the size of things inside the folder is variable and takes a long time to calculate
<Daskreech>  it could be done as non blocking so you could get the otehr information instantly and wait for that but honestly Alt+Enter is a faster way to check multiple directories or look at dolphin in Filesize mode
<Daskreech> Magnusson: install filelight
<EagleScreen> so, if i want to ecrypt all my home folder, as like as the installer does, how must I proceed?
<Daskreech> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Magnusson> Daskreech>hmm yeah i knew the folder itself was 4 kb, but i'll look into filelight :) tyu
<Daskreech> Magnusson: as I recall it hqs a dolphin view
<LINKSWORD2> Greetings, all.
 * genii-around slides LINKSWORD2 a coffee
<xboxowns> Yo yo
<xboxowns> What is up, yo?
<LINKSWORD2> ... Wrong time of day for a coffee, mate.
<xboxowns> Yeah, that is true. * rubs the back of his head *
<LINKSWORD2> xboxowns: What's up?
<genii-around> LINKSWORD2: Ah, then a beverage of your choice, certainly.
<LINKSWORD2> Mtn. Dew. :)
<xboxowns> Not much, not much. I love this game called Allen Wake. Literally the best game I have ever played.
<xboxowns> aaaaaah
<xboxowns> It is like a movie but at least with an awesome story and effect
<LINKSWORD2> Do you live a Dew life? :)
<xboxowns> What is a Dew life?
<LINKSWORD2> Drink Dew, play games, drink more Dew. :P
<xboxowns>  No, just game life :d
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<xboxowns> Play game, but skip drinking.
<xboxowns> Dude!! GAMES are worse than drugs man, they are that addicting
<xboxowns> no wonder the gaming industry make more money than movies
<xboxowns> it is worth it
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> Games CAN be addicting, but only if you let yourself get drawn in.
<jmichaelx> often when i click on a window to bring it to the foreground, instead the pointer turns into the cross-shaped symbol, and when i move the mouse the window is dragged around. does anyone know how make it stop this?
<xboxowns> I LET my self get drawn in
<xboxowns> and happily willingly at that
<LINKSWORD2> jmichaelx: Your mouse is turning into the Move cursor, and therefore moving the window.
<jmichaelx> LINKSWORD2: i understand that, i want to make it quit doing that
<xboxowns> esc?
<LINKSWORD2> I would suggest that if you use a wireless mouse / keyboard, check the batteries, first of all.
<LINKSWORD2> Low batteries can make them very uncooperative.
<Daskreech> hi LINKSWORD2
 * LINKSWORD2 pokes Daskreech with a sharp stick.
<jmichaelx> LINKSWORD2: that isn't the issue. i have kubuntu on 3 machines, plus my PC at work... the behavior is the same on all of them
<LINKSWORD2> Hm....
<xboxowns> This I gotta read * grabs popcorn and awaits the next respond with great anticipation *
<LINKSWORD2> It is probably the click sensitivity, then. Hang on a moment while I find the appropriate settings.
<xboxowns> * munches *
<LINKSWORD2> jmichaelx: Go into your System Settings -> Input Devices -> Mouse
<jmichaelx> ok
<LINKSWORD2> You can make adjustments there to your mouse's sensitivity.
<jmichaelx> LINKSWORD2: i think what i am getting at doesn't have much to do with sensitivity. i don't want it to ever switch to 'move window mode', unless maybe i am continuing to hold down the left mouse button
<xboxowns> Wait wait, is your objection that when you move the mouse all of a sudden your entire windows shrink in size and you get to pick which window to view while the others in background?
<jmichaelx> xboxowns: no.
<LINKSWORD2> That falls under the Drag Start Time, if I remember correctly. Its default value is 500ms.
<LINKSWORD2> I might adjust it to about 800, but that's my preference.
<xboxowns> Ooh ooops..nevermind then, sorry.
<xboxowns> Sometimes when I move the mouse all the open windows shrink in size and placed in different location, like a tiny thumb image or tiny painting with frames until I pick which window I want to view it enlarge to normal size and the rest of the window is hidden from view
<jmichaelx> LINKSWORD2: ok, that might help.... i'm not sure i want any drag start time. KDE did not used to have this behavior, and i would love to shut it off or make it go away
<xboxowns> is it...visually appealing jmichaelx?
<jmichaelx> visually appealing?
<xboxowns> yeah, looks pretty?
<jmichaelx> is what visially appealing?
 * LINKSWORD2 slaps xboxowns with his own bag of popcorn
<xboxowns> ouch!!
<xboxowns> * rubs my head *
<jmichaelx> visually*
<LINKSWORD2> lol ignore him. He just needed a good slap. :P
<jmichaelx> LINKSWORD2: honestly, this is just about a minor annoyance. violence is not necessary (yet)
<jmichaelx> LINKSWORD2: do you use chromium/chrome?
<LINKSWORD2> Yes, I have Chrome on my system.
<jmichaelx> LINKSWORD2: ok, click on the bar at the top (not the KDE titlebar, if you have that enabled)
<jmichaelx> LINKSWORD2: it will ALWAYS switch to move mode, and i HATE this
<LINKSWORD2> Just a moment. I don't have Chrome open.
<LINKSWORD2> OK. You're talking about the tabs bar?
<jmichaelx> LINKSWORD2: hmm.... ok, it is inconsistent. sometimes it stays in move mode, even when the mouse button is released, sometimes not
<LINKSWORD2> I cannot be certain what's going on, but I still think it has to do with the amount of time before the mouse initiates its drag mode...
<jmichaelx> LINKSWORD2: i do not know how to explain this, but KDE still has some freaking annoying bugs
<xboxowns> ok
<xboxowns> I have a verrrrry funny single comic strip here
<xboxowns> who wants to see it
<jmichaelx> LINKSWORD2: i don't think it does. look, if i konversation does not have focus, and i click on it in a gray area to bring it to focus, it usually switches to this drag mode, and stays in that mode even if i release the mouse button. i never ever ever want it to move things when the mouse button is released
<xboxowns> it reaaally is funny
<LINKSWORD2> I've done a lot of tweaking with KDE right after the initial install, to maximize how KDE performs for me, and minimize the bugs I have to deal with.
<LINKSWORD2> I don't think I can see the same results as you, jmichaelx
 * LINKSWORD2 ignores xboxowns
<xboxowns> You know what...you can really resolve this by doing teamviewer
<xboxowns> simply put...see by your own eyes what he is talking about
<jmichaelx> LINKSWORD2: that is strange, since it behave this way for my across 4 machines (all but one with nvidia graphics, if that has any bearing)
<LINKSWORD2> ... Teamviewer?
<xboxowns> sure
<jmichaelx> for me*
<xboxowns> it is a free program
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm...
<xboxowns> allows you to access his desktop as if you are behind it yourself and see what he is complaining about
<xboxowns> perhaps even resolve it there and then
<OerHeks> Teamviewer runs trough their servers, no thanx
<xboxowns> everything runs through someone elses server
<LINKSWORD2> Well, my Kubuntu PC is a very old Compaq with on-board VGA. Just something I put together to experiment, and by no means, a top-end system.
<jmichaelx> eh, most of what i have is not top-end, either
<LINKSWORD2> We get a lot of people here asking about an NVidia graphics issue, but I'm not sure if that applies in your case.
<LINKSWORD2> ... And maybe saying "a lot" is not true. But it is one we see every so often.
<LINKSWORD2> jmichaelx: Do you mind if I open a direct, one-to-one chat?
<jmichaelx> LINKSWORD2: it is a fair bit.... KDE is not playing nicely with a lot of nvidia and intel adapters
<OerHeks> to get the videocard details, terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<xboxowns> Out of curiosity how old is KDE?
<jmichaelx> LINKSWORD2: you can, but you do not need to, ncessarily. i was just wondering whether or not someone might know off-hand how to fix this
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not very well-versed in commands or the general interface. I know enough to get around and that's about it.
<LINKSWORD2> xboxowns: Google it. :P
<jmichaelx> LINKSWORD2: what i am dealing with appears to possibly be a bug. one reason i say that is because the behavior is not consistent... it does not always do what i am describing
<LINKSWORD2> Well, jmichaelx, I've given you the best that I can come up with. Perhaps adjusting the drag mode threshold above 500ms will help solve the issue.
<LINKSWORD2> I'm sorry to have to cut things short, but I need to leave. I lost track of time.
<jmichaelx> LINKSWORD2: again, the issue is not in timing, it is in movingwindows around even when the mouse button has been released
<LINKSWORD2> That's the only thing I can figure it to be. If it's not that, I'm out of suggestions.
<LINKSWORD2> I'm sorry, but I must leave.
<Daskreech> genii-around: know anything about mysql restoration?
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> how do I enable/disable upstart services?
<Daskreech> cousin_mario: you mean permanently?
<BluesKaj> cousin_mario, in system settings/startup and shutdown/service manager
<zorael> Does ubiquity keep logs someplace?
<zorael> Found them, nevermind!
<cousin_mario> Daskreech: yes
<cousin_mario> BluesKaj: unfortunately I can't find system services in there
<BluesKaj> cousin_mario, kmenu /apps/ settings/system settings
<EagleScreen> i have encrypted my home with ecryptfs-migrate-home, it genergated a random passprhase, and it didn't show it to me, therefore, I have now my home encrypted ad I don't know my passphrase, but i am loged in and i have now acess to all my data
<cousin_mario> BluesKaj: I mean I can't find system services in "startup/shutdown" within the system settings window
<BluesKaj> cousin_mario, which kubuntu version are you on ?
<cousin_mario> BluesKaj: 11.04
<BluesKaj> kubuntu or ubuntu ?
<cousin_mario> kubuntu
<Daskreech> zorael: where are they ?
<Daskreech>  in the /var/logs ?
<zorael> Daskreech: /var/log/installer, /var/log/partman
<BluesKaj> cousin_mario,  alt+f2 , systemsettings , right near the bottom,  startup and shudown
<cousin_mario> BluesKaj: and that brings me to the same place I was in
<cousin_mario> BluesKaj: can't find ssh listed anywhere
<Daskreech> cousin_mario: try man service
<BluesKaj> ssh isn't there
<cousin_mario> Daskreech: unfortunately it doesn't say how to permanently disable a service
<BluesKaj> sudo service ssh stop . or if you want just remove openssh
<cousin_mario> BluesKaj: I want to be able to start the ssh daemon only when I need it.
<cousin_mario> not uninstall it, nor having to stop it at every boot
<BluesKaj> sudo service ssh start
<cousin_mario> BluesKaj: what good would that do to me?
<EagleScreen> cousin_mario: see if rcconf can help you
<cousin_mario> EagleScreen: it's upstart-based from what I can see
<cousin_mario> not sysvinit
<EagleScreen> so uncompatible with rcconf.. true?
<BluesKaj> it stops the ssh daemon
<cousin_mario> so I can't simply go erase the relevant /etc/rc?.d links
<cousin_mario> BluesKaj: what does?
<BluesKaj> sudo service ssh stop, does
<cousin_mario> BluesKaj: only I don't want it to be started in the first place
<BluesKaj> cousin_mario, why , it doesn't do anything til you invoke itr
<cousin_mario> BluesKaj: It is a potential vulnerability, I want it to be available only when connected to a safe network
<Daskreech> cousin_mario: looks like the recommended way is to rename the file
<cousin_mario> Daskreech: the .conf inside /etc/init/ ?
<BluesKaj> potential vulnerability...bah , everything is a potential vulnerability ...gawd
<BluesKaj> time to take a break...this is getting to be too much for me
<cousin_mario> BluesKaj: I thought the idea was to improve things, not complicate them
<cousin_mario> unfortunately it hasn't been the case when this script was switched from sysvinit
<BluesKaj> miniscule potential IMO ...this isn't windows
<cousin_mario> oh, debian would suffice
<Daskreech> cousin_mario: yes
<cousin_mario> plus I can think of many reasons why one wouldn't want to start ALL of the daemons
<Daskreech> cousin_mario: as can I
<BluesKaj> cousin_mario, ok , I see you #ubuntu , there's some guys there who are as vulherable as you think you are that might help :)
<Daskreech> cousin_mario: Is your computer directly addressable on the internet?
<cousin_mario> BluesKaj: perhaps they'll try to understand the question before telling me
<cousin_mario> Daskreech: not now, but it is sometimes
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: if you have ever trolled the ssh logs for a computer that's internet facing you might agree with cousin_mario more :)
<BluesKaj>  I did and your so called vulnerability seems pre..tty small to me .n  ..and if you can't run a simple command without thinking it's jumping thru hoops then you have my sympathy
<cousin_mario> run a command at every boot?
<Daskreech> cousin_mario: You can automate that :)
<BluesKaj> dask then why don'y ydevs include ssh in the startup and shutdown services?
<cousin_mario> plus, what if a service was unconfigured?
<Daskreech> cousin_mario: well for debian they are all configured for use on install
<cousin_mario> Daskreech: I sometimes leave things halfway-through
<cousin_mario> on test machines
<cousin_mario> can't be sure it's safe
<Daskreech> cousin_mario: Well that's your fault then :)
<cousin_mario> anyway it's solved
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Which services is this?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: The KDE service manager?
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, he din't mention ssh ..he asked quote : how do I enable/disable upstart services?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Good point
<BluesKaj> bloody waste of time
<cousin_mario> unfortunately ssh is handled by upstart, isn't it?
<Daskreech> I'd just save the config files and uninstall it but in  any case it needs a better management scenario
<cousin_mario> Daskreech: they told me to add a /etc/init/servicename.override file
<cousin_mario> containing "manual"
<Daskreech> should be interesting once systemd starts propogating to see if those tools will be adopted since Canonical doesn't seem likely to take the system itself
<cousin_mario> in case you weren't there
<Daskreech> cousin_mario: I wasn't
<Daskreech> I had seen something like that but renaming the file seemed faster
<cousin_mario> renaming the file would have made impossible to start the service via /sbin/service I believe
<Daskreech> yep
<Daskreech> that way is "more" maintainable
<Daskreech> having service disable ssh would be the easy and maintainable way but let me not complain :)
<cousin_mario> indeed
<cousin_mario> something à la ufw
<SIR_Taco> hmm
<SIR_Taco> brb
<SIR_Taco> much better
<Daskreech> If gnome goes through with making systemd a hard depends that should be interesting
<Bobbix> Hi to all... at the end i've solved my wifi problems with KDE and NetworkManager
<SIR_Taco> Bobbix: good to hear
<Bobbix> Now i'm connected with wifi... the solution was simple but very hard to find.
<Bobbix> I'm using an hidden  wifi network... and i've to scan this wifi network before connecting
<BluesKaj> Bobbix, well, that 's best ...easy to find but to solve is much worse :)
<SIR_Taco> Bobbix: something to suggest in a bug report maybe?
<BluesKaj> hard to solve
<Bobbix> i've used: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan essid mywlan
<SIR_Taco> kind of like.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnm85jraE8s
<Bobbix> after this command i've been able to connect without problems..!
<BluesKaj> was it the kernel update / ppa , Bobbix?
<Bobbix> i've the standrd installation... and standard repositories
<BluesKaj> Bobbix, ok good to know for the future
<Bobbix> i've fid on an italian linux blog
<Bobbix> ok, hi to all, i go to bed (i'm in Italy too an here i'ts 22:57)
<Bobbix> Goodnight
<cousin_mario> gn
<SIR_Taco> 'night Bobbix
<BluesKaj> must be an italian thing ...lots of intel wifi on pcs there :)
<ubuntu_user> anybody know about broadcom wireless card (bcm4312) and why I get no internet even though everything (iwconfig, ifconfig, route) looks right?
<SIR_Taco> ubuntu_user: installing "fwcutter" was a solution I heard a while ago
<ubuntu_user> I've got that .. I think that helped the system even talk to the card
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_user, try , sudo modprobe b43
<SIR_Taco> ubuntu_user: ok... you're not connecting at all? losing connection?  or limited connection?
<ubuntu_user> is it right that I have firmware-b43-lphy-installer along with b43-fwcutter ?
<ubuntu_user> BluesKaj: nothing outputs from modprobe
<SIR_Taco> I've never had a broadcom card... just going with bits I've heard
<ubuntu_user> SIR_Taco: ifconfig and iwconfig claim I was connected but I couldn't even ping the router till I added a usb rtl8187
<ubuntu_user> SIR_Taco: and route -n showed right before adding the rtl
<ubuntu_user> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=274954
<ubottu> KDE bug 274954 in general "Phonon people are beerless" [Critical,Assigned]
<SIR_Taco> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/rtl8187
<SIR_Taco> ubottu: we are not!
<ubottu> SIR_Taco: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SIR_Taco> yes, yes I know... way to hamper the sarcasm
<SIR_Taco> ubuntu_user: so it's USB wireless?
<ubuntu_user> yes, the broadcom that doesn't work and the rtl that does
<SIR_Taco> the RTL does work?
<ubuntu_user> yes
<ubuntu_user> and the bcm claims to but doesn't
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, yeah , vlc seems to get around my phonon probs , but I do have beer :)
<BluesKaj> usb wifi on kubuntu...uhoh
<SIR_Taco> ubuntu_user: have you matched your PCI-ID to this? http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#working
<ubuntu_user> BluesKaj: it works ... and the builtin bcm doesnt
<SIR_Taco> ubuntu_user: scroll up a bit to see the command to get the PCI-ID
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_user, good then you are lucky ...my belkin usb is useless
<SIR_Taco> BluesKaj: USB NICs are POS.... how's that for acronym hell? haha
<Daskreech> idk
<SIR_Taco> Daskreech: ty
<BluesKaj> it was fine til jaunty  SIR_Taco
<Linkmaster> Do you guys happen to know if the development version of KOffice works on KDE4.6?
<SIR_Taco> BluesKaj: noooo... it may have been fine for the one you own, but USB network cards are like software modems.... bad news
<BluesKaj> ralink rt2870 is supposed to work , but it quits after the first conn and absolutely refuses afterwards
<SIR_Taco> BluesKaj: I had a wireless card like that... it was a D-Link and worked fine with the older drivers, but with the ATH9K etc. drivers it would connect, then randomly disconnnect
<BluesKaj> forget about wicd , it's out of the picture as well as a network manager...tried wpa_supplicant  and thougt I had it woking ...it did for about 10 mins then started dropping the conn
 * BluesKaj nods , SIR_Taco ...
<SIR_Taco> BluesKaj: same issue?
<BluesKaj> yup SIR_Taco , seems so
<SIR_Taco> BluesKaj: you can get the ath_pci drivers still and install them...
<DeltaEpsilon> still no kde 4.7 beta in the repo :(
<BluesKaj> yeah, but which ones ...tired of blacklisting
<BluesKaj> DeltaEpsilon, wait til wed
<BluesKaj> beta 2 DeltaEpsilon
<DeltaEpsilon> BluesKaj: k :-)
<DeltaEpsilon> hope it is good
<BluesKaj> so do I
<ubuntu_user> SIR_Taco: according to that it should work (w/ potential DMA errors since I haven't made a 3x kernel)
<SIR_Taco> ubuntu_user: I'm not sure entirely... I'm running 11.10, but have no 3.0 kernel
<SIR_Taco> or the card you have for that matter
<ubuntu_user> I don't even know where to look to find the error
<SIR_Taco> dmesg would be a good place to check first
<ubuntu_user> I don't see anything there that points to a problem.
<LINKSWORD2> I'm back, but I may not be very responsive.
<SIR_Taco> ubuntu_user: but you can ping the router?
<ubuntu_user> SIR_Taco: not wiht the bcm. I could ping localhost and the local 192.168.0 addresses but nothing else
<SIR_Taco> ubuntu_user: ok... so it's not connecting... but is the driver being loaded?
<SIR_Taco> lol, funny song just started... always makes me laugh
<ubuntu_user> SIR_Taco: well, it did connect well enough to get a dhcp internal address, but tcp didn't seem to flow through it
<ubuntu_user> SIR_Taco: no ping, no dns, no http
<ubuntu_user> SIR_Taco: aside from localhost and local interface
<LINKSWORD2> Which song, SIR_Taco?
<SIR_Taco> ubuntu_user: ok... so you couldn't even ping the router when you got an IP?  (not trying to say you didn't try all of this, just trying to eliminate the possibilities)
<ubuntu_user> that is correct
<SIR_Taco> LINKSWORD2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rq_s_q0u2DA&feature=autoplay&list=FLkJ5uDxQPDwo&index=9&playnext=1
<LINKSWORD2> lol!
<SIR_Taco> ubuntu_user: but it still says you're connected?
<DeltaEpsilon> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net natty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<ubuntu_user> SIR_Taco: affirmative
<DeltaEpsilon> how do I fix this error? I ra apt-get update
<SIR_Taco> DeltaEpsilon:  http://tnoergaard.wordpress.com/2009/04/26/ubuntu-missing-key-error-howto-fix/
<SIR_Taco> DeltaEpsilon: ignore that one... http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/10/fix-requires-installation-untrusted-packages-error-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<SIR_Taco> ubuntu_user: you don't have any MAC/IP restrictions on your router? what security do you have on the router?
<ubuntu_user> SIR_Taco: no restrictions on the router, security is rsa2/psk & hidden ssid
<ubuntu_user> SIR_Taco: which shouldn't be  aproblem since I know the key and the ssid
<Daskreech> DeltaEpsilon: they will put out Beta 2
<Daskreech> that's this week
<SIR_Taco> ubuntu_user: ok, and how did you set up the rsa2/psk?
<ubuntu_user> went into the router config, selected rsa2/psk, typed in the psk, made sure of capatilization etc, hit apply, set same key  locally, connected, got dynamic ip and route...
<ubuntu_user> but no internet
<SIR_Taco> I seem to remember having a problem with something similar, if I can remember what the solution was....
<ubuntu_user> SIR_Taco: oh .. I was wired when I set the key .. then I took that interface down and did the wifi stuff
<ubuntu_user> SIR_Taco: and when that didn't work I rebooted
<ubuntu_user> SIR_Taco: and when that didn't work I added the rtl
<ubuntu_user> SIR_Taco: and now I'm on the rtl w/ the rsa2/psk
<SIR_Taco> ubuntu_user: ok, that was my next question
<SIR_Taco> so it's most definitely a problem wth the broadcom card then
<ubuntu_user> SIR_Taco: yes
<SIR_Taco> I know you're not an unexperienced person, but I'll throw some things at you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338652
<SIR_Taco>  or try this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-broadcom-ethernet-card-driver-installation/
<ubuntu_user> SIR_Taco: I'll take that ... it has been a few years since I ran Linux exclusively. Thanks for the pointers.
<SIR_Taco> not a problem
<ubuntu_user> ach
<ubuntu_user> I need to invest in some new glasses or something
<ubuntu_user> SIR_Taco: I missed the UN part of what you said and thought I was being subtly insulted!
<xboxowns> Have you guys heard of the amigaOS?
<LINKSWORD2> I've heard of it, but I don't know anything significant about it.
<xboxowns> Ah ok.
<SIR_Taco> ubuntu_user: no, I was not insalting you at all
<SIR_Taco> xboxowns: what do you want to know about AmigaOS?
<ubuntu_user> SIR_Taco: I saw that and I was trying to apologize for taking umbrage at something you didn't do
<SIR_Taco> ubuntu_user: haha ok, no worries
<SIR_Taco> and everythings gone silent
<ubuntu_user> lol .. I'm busy researching those links you gave me
<SIR_Taco> haha ok good
#kubuntu 2012-05-28
<genii-around> GH0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WakeOnLan
<Guest60667> hi
<GH0> Also have one other thing, isn't the whois command default in kubuntu?
<GH0> Also have one other thing, isn't the whois command installed by default in kubuntu?
<GH0> Nevermind, I find it odd that it doesn't suggest the package whois when you try to use the command and the package isn't installed. It recommends a bunch of other packages instead.
<GH0> Hm, so after double checking everything in the Wake On Lan guide that was given to me, all of my settings are correct, but it doesn't wake from a powered off state.
<GH0> The device itself supports it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010643/
<GH0> When I look at the NIC itself on the machine, I see it blinking when sending the packets.
<phiscribe> just to make sure you meant from suspended or hibernate state, not powered off right?
 * ybit hasn't tried wake from LAN yet
<GH0> No, I mean powered off. WakeOnLan should support powered off devices from what I have read.
<phiscribe> is there a bios setting?
<GH0> There is a BIOS Setting for PCI/PCIE devices, which I have set to Enabled.
<GH0> I would power the machine down again, but, it's my link to IRC. :)
<GH0> I am wondering if the nirsoft tool just wasn't working correctly. My next try is directly from dd-wrt
<phiscribe> man im just out to loop, i did this once, ages ago, im thinking what i could say would be outdated, i do remember you have to send the nic a "magic packet" to get it to wake, was that what you did from another machine?
<phiscribe> i leave my machines on and disks spinning, have one thats gone 11 years
<GH0> phiscribe, yeah, that is what I did. Generally that is what I do to as well, the reason why I am setting this up is if I am away from the machine and need to access something remotely and the power goes out. Like it did last week.
<phiscribe> might be worth seeing if it works from hibernate,  just to find out
<phiscribe> set the bios to power up after power outage
<phiscribe> as an alternative to wake on lan
<GH0> phiscribe, it's set up to do that already. :P
<phiscribe> so thats not working either?
<GH0> Also, apparently my hibernate feature is broken. That or it doesn't work when I am remoted in.
<GH0> No, that does work, it just doens't work in quick power outages that happen for less than 3 seconds.
<GH0> Or the grace time for the power to be completely removed from the board.
<phiscribe> a ups isnt involved is it
<GH0> No
<GH0> Let me shut the machine down for a second and lets find out I guess. Is there any way to tell if WoL is listening on port 7 or port 9?
<GH0> DD-WRT requires a port number.
<phiscribe> probably 9 with ddwrt
<phiscribe> maybe this can aid you http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/WOL
<GH0> Yeah, didn't work.
<GH0> Verified a couple settings, which is why it took so long.
<phiscribe> train a rat to hit the power button when a light goes out and back on
<GH0> Too bad that would take too long.
<phiscribe> yeah, i guess your right, but, figuring out where the hold up is might take awhile too
<phiscribe> is the nic built into the mother board, if so what mb? if not what nic?
<mangdood_> I can't seem to get xspim to run, but there's no error messages printed to the terminal at all
<GH0> Hm, it does work...
<GH0> Just not after a direct power on like I can imitate when the issue happens.
<GH0> :(
<phiscribe> maybe look in the system logs and see if left a trail
<phiscribe> that is the xspim error
<phiscribe> gh0 maybe ebay a ups, good idea anyway
<phiscribe> but your probably like me, it aught to work so you will hammer at it till it does
<GH0> Yeah, a UPS would be good anyways. Considering I have a RAID without a BBU in it.
<phiscribe> mangdood_:  did you compile it yourself?
<mangdood_> phiscribe: nope, got it from the repositories
<mangdood_> I tried sudo grep xspim /var/log/ and no results
<phiscribe> try grepping just spim
<phiscribe> try adding this packages "xfonts-75dpi" and "xfonts-100dpi
<GH0> What log would it be? syslog or some other log?
<phiscribe> GH0: , sorry was chating with mangdood_
<mangdood_> phiscribe: absolutely nothing in the log files lol
<mangdood_> In a bit
<phiscribe> GH0: yours sounds like hardware not working, as you got it to work in a test evnvironment, its the short poweroutage case that is stuck
<phiscribe> mangdood_:  did you launch with xspim &, then check top to see if it is realy not runing
<mangdood_> phiscribe: yep, I checked
<mangdood_> sorry for not keeping up. So many disturbances
<phiscribe> only thing my google fu shows https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/spim/+bug/824084
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 824084 in spim (Ubuntu) "xSPIM application does not start" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<phiscribe> talks about missing fonts
<phiscribe> why u wanna beat your self in the head with assembly language though, uggg
<mangdood_> Cuz of my herping course
<mangdood_> urgh, I don't want to restart my x server, but I'd like to get this over with; help on IRC is scarce, it seems
<phiscribe> im not helping, im just twiddling till you figure it out
<mangdood_> IT's fine
<mangdood_> IT's amazing how many bugs are reported but not fixed, from what I've seen
<phiscribe> eh they get fixed, its just slowly
<phiscribe> i mean like near a black hole slow
<GH0> Well, I am thinking it is because a flag isn't set to realize something is listening on the device, prior to it booting up, or once it shuts down, it wipes the flag because it doesn't automatically start back up.
<mangdood_> should startkde4 get me a nice x server to test xspim?
<prativasic>  /msg NickServ identify UTSOBERPORE
<phiscribe> mangdood_: i havent manualy started the x server in kde in ages, maybe they set it back to just plain startkde
<mangdood> I nicely broke the system when exiting a fresh x server
<mangdood> when I tried to avoid closing my applications
<mangdood> turns out I had to reset my computer in the end. At least the application works now :P
<phiscribe> ah anyone going to start coding in assebly has to have a mad skills at maiming a session hehe
<mangdood> Oh yeah, I noticed that starting a new x session isn't allowed if you already have an x session active on your display by default
<mangdood> Why is that?
<phiscribe> just joking, only an expert can realy foul a system up hehe
<GH0> phiscribe, is this worth it? No idea.
<GH0> Gah... freaking clipboard issues
<GH0> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TRIPP-LITE-SU1000RTXL2UA-1000VA-800W-6-OUTLET-RACKMOUNT-UPS-/330738658220?pt=US_Uninterruptible_Power_Supplies&hash=item4d018f6bac#ht_4130wt_1163
<mangdood> phiscribe: yeah, but it also takes moderate amounts of knowledge to fix even the simplest of problems too
<mangdood> so even the mos basic of users can make a mistake they can't fix
<mangdood> so basic users*
<mangdood> Yeah, I'll stop complaining since I always bring this up :P Always aggroed about problems in computers
<phiscribe> GH0: well it looks ok, just wonder how its gonna do under linux, so i dont know,
<GH0> Well, I dont need graceful shutdown, just need it to stay on for 2 to 5 minutes or more.
<mangdood> phiscribe: does xspim have a... don't really know the words for it... gnome interface?
<phiscribe> i meant that most of these have a usb interface to configure the device and monitor, most have a windows app on teh other end
<phiscribe> mangdood: http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/mckinley/352/xspim/getstart.html   gui is the term i think you wanted
<phiscribe> GH0: look up the package nut, that is one example, the question is will the ups you buy work with that utility or a similar one
<phiscribe> Network UPS Tools (NUT) is a client/server monitoring system that
<phiscribe> allows computers to share uninterruptible power supply (UPS) and
<phiscribe> power distribution unit (PDU) hardware.
<phiscribe> oops, sorry
<phiscribe> i think its pretty standardized though
<Belial`> does anyone have a problem with reqonk randomly not playing flash videos from sites like justin.tv?
<Belial`> sometimes it'll work, sometimes it won't.
<phiscribe> sorry Belial` i use chromium mostly
<Belial`> i'd like to use chromium if i could find a good theme to make it look like it belongs in kde.
<phiscribe> Belial`: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search-themes/kde?utm_source=chrome-ntp-icon
<phiscribe> might have to launch that in chromium
<mangdood> phiscribe: xspim (and assembly in general) is not overwhelming at all :P Thanks for the help; off to bed
<phiscribe> its just tedius, i cut my teeth on assembly on an ibm mainframe, (batch process over hp mainframe via 300 buad modem) in the 80's
<phiscribe> ah an upgrade says i gotta reboot, image that, later
<mkpaa> how could I get firefox to use dolphin as file manager? running latest kubuntu, but the problem was in previous versions too
<Phiscribe> maybe here mkpaa  http://forums.opensuse.org/applications/410863-dolphin-file-manager-firefox.html
<Phiscribe> maybe
<apelx> ej
<apelx> hello
<apelx> anyone here ?
<Phiscribe> barley
<mkpaa> looks like the instructions are either for different problem or different version
<BLACK_VIKING> Hello all !! :D
<ucenik27> hello
<ucenik27> q34
<ucenik27> 34
<ucenik27> t
<ucenik27> 45
<ucenik27> 6
<FloodBotK1> ucenik27: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ucenik27> 456
<ucenik25> hello
<ucenik27> aee
<ucenik25> kaj si buki
<ucenik27> ev
<ucenik27> e be >:D
<ucenik25> sto pravis
<ucenik25> ?
<ucenik27> eve be :)
<ucenik25> vecko najjak!
<ucenik27> ye ye :)
<ucenik25> picka majcina:D
<ucenik27> kude si vecko
<ucenik25> tuj e vecko
<ucenik25> i e najjak na cel sveeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ucenik27> :D
<ucenik25> teretana boy (H)
<ucenik27> (Y)
<ucenik25> aj ke idu ja dojde profesorka
<bazhang> ucenik25, stop that
<Tm_T> ucenik25: please speak english and no flooding
<ucenik03> party
<almoxarife> Patches to files in subdirectories require the additional -pnumber option, where number is 1 if the base directory of the source tree is included in the diff, and 0 otherwise. <-- could someone explain this to me in nice simple terms? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patch_(Unix) <--- source
<ucenik27> HELLO
<ucenik03> svatkooooo
<ucenik27> ohoooj :D\
<ucenik03> ajde na geo
<ucenik25> zajci!
<ucenik03> :D
<ucenik27> hey "_
<ucenik25> aj na geografiju
<ucenik25> hahahahaha
<ucenik27> muuuu
<ucenik25> buk ibe
<ucenik25> ... :S
<ucenik27> kloeri muuuuuuuuu
<bazhang> ucenik27, stop that
<ucenik27> hey
<ucenik27> are you here ?
<ucenik27> brother
<Tm_T> I'm here
<ucenik27> hello
<ucenik27> how are you ? :D
<Tm_T> ucenik27: see the channel topic (:
<ucenik27> ucenik27 is name of my user name
<ucenik11> ooo
<ucenik27> opnem ti ga :D
<ucenik11> how are you today ucenik27
<ucenik27> Tm_T where are you from ?
<ucenik11> niger
<ucenik11> sa djk
<ucenik11> sa k;dsal ds
<ucenik11> as ijs ad
<ucenik27> dont zamarash !!!
<ucenik11> kad si sretan lupi dlanom ti od dlan tm tm
<Tm_T> please you both, english and please stick in a channel topic
<Tm_T> this is not for random chatter
<ucenik27> for him is ?
<ucenik11> ooo dragane
<ucenik11> ajde
<ucenik03> nidzooooooo
<ucenik27> top on his chat: Aufiderzen
<ucenik27> :)
<ucenik27> topic*
<ucenik21> decki
<ucenik11> a
<ucenik03> kazi dace
<ucenik25> eej
<ucenik27> dace
<ucenik27> dudla
<ucenik21> kaj ste
<ucenik11> andre mutavinjo
<ucenik21>            edi kur
<ucenik27> mudonja
<ucenik03> ne se zamaraj ss englezi
<apelx> HELLO
<apelx> anybody here ?
<ucenik21> momci
<apelx> heloo
<ucenik21> KOJ TEKST DA GA RASKAZUJU
<apelx> e pisujte ga ovdeka tekst
<ucenik21> ?
<ucenik03> koleeee
<apelx> pisujte ga ovdeka tekst
<ucenik03> tuj li si brat ??
<ucenik21> uvek\
<apelx> da
<ucenik03> kako si ??
<apelx> dobar sam ja , ti ? :D
<ucenik03> super :D
<apelx> kako si , sto pravis , imas zenu , deca ?
<ucenik03> extra :D
<apelx> kako cico ?
<ucenik21> hehe
<ucenik21> kako teco
<ucenik03> bravo be
<ucenik03> mnogo smesno :P
<ucenik21> dada
<apelx> vecko koza
<ucenik21> :)
<ucenik03> ajde be kole buni se za ocenku
<apelx> aha
<apelx> da napravu drug tekst
<ucenik03> neli 2 imas
<apelx> za malko
<ucenik21> abe ima keca
<ucenik21> 4 poena
<ucenik25> zajciii !!!
<ucenik03> dosta mu e
<ucenik21> Zajcinja
<ucenik25> what's new
<ucenik25> :D
<apelx> za ovuj godinu dosta
<ucenik03> pa od kude da pocnu
<ucenik25> kole glupav
<ucenik25> hehehehehehehe
<ucenik25> e:DDDDDD
<apelx> vecko gz
<ucenik21> kole pederce
<ucenik25> hahahhah
<ucenik25> kole pederce vik
<ucenik25> a
<ucenik25> muaha
<FloodBotK1> ucenik25: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<apelx> ne raspravljaj se ss mene
<ucenik25> vecko najjak!
<ucenik03> seljaci
<ucenik25> vecko
<ucenik25> mecka
<ucenik25> vecka
<ucenik25> madafaka
<ucenik21> decki ostavete me da raskazuju sg
<FloodBotK1> ucenik25: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ucenik25> vecko najjjjaaaaaaaaaaaaakkkkkkkkkkkkkkk !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<apelx> nemoze
<ucenik11> ooo
<ucenik25> kaj si be zivko :D
<ucenik11> eve sam be pero
<ucenik11> ti kude si
<ucenik25> eve
<ucenik03> eve me mirceeeee
<ucenik25> kako si mirce   :D
<ucenik25> zivak
<ucenik25> :D
<ucenik11> paris hilton <3
<ucenik27> zajci imali ve ?
<apelx> malo viski malo koka kola
<ucenik25> lisa ann <3
<ucenik03> hahahaha :D
<apelx> :P
<apelx> dali me vara sa tobom ?
<ucenik03> kaj ste be talibanci "D
<ucenik11> cele noci ja na splavu snjom sam pio .............
<ucenik21>   tacimotra
<ucenik27> eve be
<ucenik25> tacimotra en pilj
<ucenik25> :D
<apelx> ne raspravljaj se ..
<ucenik27> aufiderzen
<ucenik21> kole ne seri
<ucenik27> :)
<ucenik11> ne seri bona
<ucenik08> kole ne sere on ede
<ucenik25> idi u stuz
<ucenik11> kole sto be
<ucenik25> da vozis avtobus
<ucenik25> za igo trickovic
<ucenik11> kole kjuti si
<ucenik11> 111111111111
<ucenik11> vidis li deka imas 1
<ucenik11> sto se bunis
<FloodBotK1> ucenik11: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ucenik27> kole
<ucenik27> kako
<ucenik27> ide
<ucenik25> hahaha
<ucenik25> kole
<ucenik27> citaj u monitar
<ucenik25> kako pice
<FloodBotK1> ucenik27: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ucenik27> a
<ucenik11> bravo kole
<ucenik25> nekoe
<ucenik27> keca si dobija ?
<ucenik11> samo takoj
<FloodBotK1> ucenik25: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ucenik25> toj mi se svidja
<ucenik25> koki
<ucenik03> tacimotra :D
<ucenik11> bravo kole
<ucenik11> toj e toj
<ucenik03> hahahahaha :D
<ucenik27> fg
<ucenik11> razbi ga tekst
<ucenik27> vv
<ucenik27> w
<ucenik27> ima men :D
<ucenik11> tebi bi dao i sredinu palacinke
<ucenik25> kole picka
<ucenik25> :D
<ucenik25> tebe me nije tesko gledati bez sminke
<ucenik27> ta shivca
<ucenik25> od tebe nevidim ni sisati klinkeeee
<ucenik27> nona
<ucenik27> la katre brzine
<ucenik27> :D
<FloodBotK1> ucenik27: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ucenik27> te chivcha nona la katre brzine :D
<ucenik25> kd ke idemo u orashac ?
<ucenik27> kakv Ora
<ucenik27> :)
<ucenik25> zrel
<ucenik25> :D
<hateball> !ops | ucenik25
<ubottu> ucenik25: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<ucenik27> FloodBotK1 oufiderzen
<ucenik11> sa ora esh
<ucenik11> cager
<ucenik25> 11:11
<ucenik27> kuravte diara
<ucenik25> <3 <3 <3 <3 <3
<ucenik11> yup
<ucenik25> saka me nekoja
<ucenik11> koleee
<ucenik25> i me mislu
<FloodBotK1> ucenik25: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ucenik25> misli ***
<apelx> kur da edete na
<ucenik11> koljooo
<apelx> sto be
<ucenik03> ban
<ucenik03> hahahah :D
<ucenik27> who are you ?
<Mamarok> jussi: there are more of those
<jussi> Mamarok: yeah, but they are now banned
<flank> vfdv\
<natman> hey, does anyone know about Kubuntu merchandise?
<NoiseCounsellor> Anyone have experience with a Kindle causing all sorts of trouble? For me, it entirely refuses to charge, copying files to it causes plasma to occasionally freeze for several seconds while the copying is in progress and when I want to unmount it, it says "Cannot unmount because the filesystem on the device is busy."
<NoiseCounsellor> ah, never mind, figured out why I couldn't eject it. Had a file manager still open on another desktop. Still, copying files causing plasma to freeze?
<jo13> kubuntu cool!!
<Phiscribe> yup
<muhdazmilug> hi
<muhdazmilug> my wlan interface not working,fyi, my laptop is compaq presario cq43
<muhdazmilug> i can't enable the "enable wireless." how to i fix it
<muhdazmilug> this is my wifi :  07:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4727] (rev 01)
<bazhang> !broadcom | muhdazmilug
<ubottu> muhdazmilug: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<muhdazmilug> thanks
<BluesKaj> hey all
<trash_> [12:47] <trash_> AI pessoal ALGUEM saca UM PROGRAMA legal PRA ASSISTIR Tv pela net no ubuntu??
<trash_> [12:47] <trash_> AI pessoal ALGUEM saca UM PROGRAMA legal PRA ASSISTIR Tv pela net no ubuntu??a
<bazhang> !br | trash_
<ubottu> trash_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<trash_> ja
<kaddi> hi
<kaddi> every since i upgrade to 12.04 nautilus will open automatically on boot. How do I fix that?
<kaddi> I'm running kde, obviously and a 64bit OS
<snevittken> I can't find the buttons for installing/removing languages and setting the global system language any more. They used to be in System Settings >> Locale. Now? Nope. Weird?
<snevittken> I used gnome-control-center to set the system language to English, not knowing how else to do it...
<kaddi> locale >> system languages?
<snevittken> kaddi, I don't have that
<kaddi> what kde version are you using?
<snevittken> 4.8.3 on Kubuntu 12.04
<kaddi> hm, odd
<snevittken> maybe it needs to be installed like the user management?
<kaddi> it's in the menu on the left with country/region, spell checker and system languages?
<snevittken> for me there's just country/region and spell checker
<kaddi> hmm, odd. I don't know then
<openos> hello guys how to make a keyboard shortcut to kill xserver in kde
<openos> how to restart xserver in kde ??
<openos> Someone help ho to get back <Ctrl><Alt>backspace in kubuntu
<DarthFrog> openos: There already is one:  ALT-SHIFT-SysReq-K.
<DarthFrog> It's a bit of a contortion, but it works.
<snevittken> don't have a sysreq key any more :o
<openos> sysreq?????
<DarthFrog> openos: Yeah, it's on the PrintScreen key.
<openos> Okey i will try
<snevittken> you can reactivate ctrl-alt-backspace in System Settings >> Hardware >> Input DEvices >> Keyboard
<openos> nothing
<openos> how i can change it
<snevittken> go to the Advanced tab and you'll see a "Key sequence to kill the X server" item
<openos> to be <Ctrl><Alt>backspace
<snevittken> I just told you
<DarthFrog> The Alt-Shift-SysReq-K combo is one that can't accidently be hit.  Unlike, you know, Ctl-Alt-Backspace, which was forever being accidently engaged.
<BarkingFish> Afternoon guys - just out of interest, has anyone here picked up the new kernel update which has come through, 3.2.0.25-27?
<BarkingFish> I know I've been told apper reports downloads at their compressed size, but even I think this lot are wrong - It has the kernel itself at 1.6KB, the headers at 6.4KB, and a third kernel package at only 5.49KB.
<BarkingFish> I suspect these packages may be corrupt, unless they're compressed to the point of implosion :P
<BarkingFish> Yeah - i think the kernel image is borked.  It's just tried to install the kernel image, and hung at 63%.  Apper has ceased to function, and I can't close it - only way out is to CTRL+ALT+ESC and kill the window
<BarkingFish> which leaves me stuck - if I kill the window and reboot, will it go looking for a non existant kernel image since it was in the process of installing it?
<BarkingFish> My last was 3.2.0-24
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, install kde-config-grub2 , it's a configuration module for System Settings for configuring the
<BluesKaj> GRUB2 bootloader.
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj, yeah - I already have that. My concern is the broken kernel more than anything
<BluesKaj> the partilly installed kernel can then be removed with configure app
<BarkingFish> ah. Forgot about that :P
 * BarkingFish shakes his head
<BarkingFish> the heat is getting to me :)
<BluesKaj> well, it's worth a try
<BluesKaj> if the kernel isn't totally installed , it might not show up in the list
<BarkingFish> yeah, it wasn't fully installed - i wound up nailing apper with the skull n crossbones thingy
<BarkingFish> I can't figure out simply if apper screwed up or whether the 25-27 kernel is actually borked
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, I would check if I could but I'm on the 34 kernel I think , 12.10 here
<BarkingFish> yeah, I'm on 12.10 too, but I've not got any of the proposed doodads switched on  this time
<BarkingFish> i haven't turned any of those on and probably won't until I'm sure that 12.10 is going to be stable enough to work off
<BluesKaj> err , I mean the 3
<BarkingFish> yeah, this is a 3 series kernel - 3.2.0.25-27
<BluesKaj> actually it's stable but I wouldn't trust it for the workplace quite yet
<BarkingFish> ok. Well I'll do the necessary and sort out grub2, knock out the 25 kernel if it's appeared, and then go on and reboot, and try to install it again
<BluesKaj> 3.4.0-3 here
<BarkingFish> are you running one of the daily updates thingies?
<BluesKaj> no
<BluesKaj> I updated from the net
<BarkingFish> aha
<BluesKaj> upgraded
<BarkingFish> Ok, well I'll be back in a bit - see you soon, assuming everything goes well
<BarkingFish> bbfn
<renosis> What is the proper way to run Dolphin as root in Kubuntu 12.04?
<qbit> me I just in a terminal window in konsole do: kdesudo dolphin
<renosis> qbit, ya that is how I do it too... I was just wondering if there was a better way, because I always end up with the terminal piping out all these strange messages
<renosis> not that it is a problem,  the terminal is minimized or whatever, but still just thought there might be a better way
<qbit> a GUI way will still have all those errors present you just won't ever see them
<qbit> in the start menu editor you could copy an entry and rename it something like Dolphin root, then in the Advanced tab there is a 'Run as different user' config you can set to root
<renosis> Ok, thanks, I will try that
<qbit> in that same tab you can also assign it a shortcut key as well, should you so desire
<renosis> ah, neat
<renosis> thanks qbit
<user> hallo zusammen
<user> spricht hier jemand deutsch
<cancer> How to download skype for kubuntu?
<GH0> sudo apt-get install skype ?
<cancer> will that works fine after installation?
<cancer> GH0: and how to check what kde version i'm using?
<Guest72560> linux 2012
<Guest72560> how to linux 2012
<GH0> cancer, no idea.
<Guest72560> wat linux
<Guest72560> qual o melhor linux
<Guest72560>  
<Guest72560>  
<Guest72560>  
<FloodBotK1> Guest72560: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest72560> black buntu o que vc axa
<Guest72560> ??
<eydaimon> Whenever I watch HULU, the computer goes on powersave after about 10 minutes. I've turned off the power save options, but it still does it. Anyone have ideas?
<BluesKaj> eydaimon, leave the power save options on , just set them to 180 mins or so
<sunitasethi> eydaimon: it is probbaly your screensaver setting
<eydaimon> SunTsu: and this is different from powersave?
<ed_> hi, in calendar kde how do change start of the week from sunday to monday?
<BluesKaj> ed  right click on the panel clock>digital clock settings>click on the little wrench to right of the date format>click on the calendar tab
<BluesKaj> nice
<ball> hello
#kubuntu 2012-05-29
<OxDeadC0de> Anyone got any links to articles on installing 12.04 to an sata raid setup?
<OxDeadC0de> Grub, ofc, is the part failing.. tried a few different things and still no go.. trying ahci mode now but.. that's not raid..
<Joit> OxDeadC0de: do you need to set the startsequence at your bios right?
<OxDeadC0de> Startsequence? Raid vs ide vs ahci(if so then yes)
<OxDeadC0de> I'm a total nub with raid
<Joit> yeah kinda like that, i got a raid system too, and it did wrk ok
<Joit> does your grub come up at the start?
<OxDeadC0de> Nope, fails to install from the cd.
<Joit> maybe you got an option to look for alternative decives ....
<Joit> does it detect your hdd?
<Joit> or do they even show up at the boot up screen from your bios?
<OxDeadC0de> Grub-install /dev/mapper/isw_bsiaddbaaf_Volume0 , error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)
<OxDeadC0de> The rest of the install went fine, 2 ext4 partitions and a swap on both drives
<OxDeadC0de> Er no, used guided partitioning, manual wasn't working on the 12.04 cd (worked on 11.04 but my 11.04 was damaged and failed to copy files halfway through)
<OxDeadC0de> So 1  main ext4 partition, 1 extended with swap on it
<Joit> at last, you could access the hdd, its only that grub cant be installed
<genii-around> OxDeadC0de: Did you try appending something like insmod raid1   to the kernel boot line?
<genii-around> ( assuming raid1 here )
<OxDeadC0de> No but I can, 1 min
<OxDeadC0de> Takes so long to boot from cd in this drive..
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<Belial`> does anyone know where i can get the app menu button that displays in the titlebar for kde apps?
<OxDeadC0de> Booted with that option, appears to make no difference. Was able to mount /dev/mapper/isw_blablahblaH_Volume0p1 via Dolphin from the live cd though
<genii-around> o
<genii-around> OxDeadC0de: After boot, is md0 (or whichever) mounted ?
<Joit> Belial`: miniprograms?
<Joit> its k-menu
<OxDeadC0de> genii-around: I do not see anything like that mounted. If it helps, the board is an intel d945gpt
<genii-around> OxDeadC0de: Perhaps try http://www.techspot.com/community/topics/how-to-install-grub-2-on-a-fake-raid-system.153346/
<Belial`> Joit, http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-g-hgrthHbio/Ts56XzC_ueI/AAAAAAAAG3Q/2UgCdKmI9bQ/s1600/kde-appmenu_1.png like that
<Joit> belial no more like this little icon at the lower left side, the K with the gear
<Belial`> i'm talking about the menu button in the titlebar of the applications themselves like in that screenshot. it replaces the text menu in all qt apps.
<Joit> belial rightclick on dolphin and configure?
<Joit> you can add there tools
<genii-around> OxDeadC0de: Additionally, you may want to put GRUB_PRELOAD_MODULES="raid1"  in the /etc/default/grub file there on the chroot and sudo update-grub
<Joit> Belial`: rightclick at the upper area, i can see there a tools button
<OxDeadC0de> genii-around: attempt 2 with that method, didn't see your additional comment until now. Trying that.
<genii-around> OxDeadC0de: Actually, just raid, apologies, not raid1 ... the initramfs used name raid1
<OxDeadC0de> Grub-install /dev/mapper/isw_...._Volume0 said it worked, trying boot again
<OxDeadC0de> F₣fs
<OxDeadC0de> I like the idea of raid, but I'm starting to hate this impl.
<OxDeadC0de> On the first two tries of dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc it didn't give me a list of partitions or drives to install to, third try did, i picked the wrong 1 though I guess
<OxDeadC0de> Finally can confirm raid1(mirror) from the "intel matrix storage manager"
<toph> I made a dumb... less than 5 min after install I broke it :(
<toph> New toph record :)
<toph> so I didn't read the prompt for the home folder encryption and I didn't type my password. How do I make it prompt for that again?
<YeKe> 有没有无聊的人啊？
<OxDeadC0de> After 5 tries, it will say it installed, but still refusing to boot grub up.
<licensed> YeKe, please english only
<doa> YeKe: 有 啊
<kubuser> holy userlist, batman!
<kubuser> does anyone know why software updates has frozen @ "preparing libsane-hpaio"   (41%)
 * amason__ puts on his psycic hat
 * kubuser takes off his grammar cap
<kubuser> my first impressions of Kubuntu:   Looks gorgeous!  A little too nice for my current hardware configuration, however
<kubuser> I'm the kind of user who'd rather have performance over quality, so I'm also interested in learning how to dumb-down the looks and effects
<kubuser> anyone other than our psychic-friends-network available?
 * kubuser lights a cig
<kubuser> libsane-hpaio: Why are you doing this to me, Why??
<kubuser> Guest37562:  type /nick yournicknamehere
<kubuser> did I choose a bad time of day to seek irc support?
<Hganavak> where can I find the shortcut to get windows to move workspace?
<Hganavak> e.g. Ctrl + shift + alt + right/left/up/down
<Belial`> Hganavak, right click on the virtual desktop pager widget in the panel, click pager settings, click virtual desktops in the left column, then on the right side towards the bottom you can set your shortcuts
<OxDeadC0de> Finally! Did the exact same stuff, except this time umounted /mnt/dev /mnt/sys /mnt/proc and finally /mnt, rebooted, and it booted grub, though it gave an invalid environment block error, it booted
<Linkmaster> how do you change the text color in lancelot?? I can't seem to find it..
<Avihay> Linkmaster: I think it's part of the plasma themeing
<Linkmaster> Avihay: that's what I thought..I changed the color scheme, desktop theme, and window theme too, but its still black :/
<Linkmaster> *it as in lancelot text
<Avihay> umm, no clue then... :-<
<OxDeadC0de> UGHARGARG! Finally get that stinking machine going, install the updates including a new kernel, and it broke grub! Fmluck
<Linkmaster> Avihay: do you happen to remember where to find the ability to force-group windows together?? I forgot, and I'm trying to find it
<DarthFrog> Linkmaster: Right click on the windows title bar and select "Move Window To Group".
<Avihay> Linkmaster: title-bar group? or the taskbar-thingy?
<Avihay> also note that it only works with some window decorators and not others (qtcurve, oxygen)
<OxDeadC0de> So flipping awesome. Grub is now working perfectly, but as soon as it tries to boot the kernel it reboots.
<Linkmaster> DarthFrog: that's usually the case..but not with qtcurve, it doesn't allow titlebar group(to answer your question Avihay)
<Avihay> it was a statement, that rouping does work with qtcurve
<Linkmaster> Oh. I didn't even see what you said under that(which explained my question).
<Linkmaster> sad day. now, to figure out where the master control to make sure that grouping does not occur at all
<Linkmaster> I found it, we should be good now
<Hganavak> Is DragonPlayer the default Kubuntu media player?
<OxDeadC0de> So kernel -23 works fine here, -24 reboots instantly on me. No clue wtf but.. as long as grub works i can select -23 and still boot.
<RJ_Morph> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kq8_TtRXRNs&feature=plcp
<bazhang> RJ_Morph, wrong channel for that
<RJ_Morph> bazhang: Oh, my bad. XD
<Iliauzun> hj
<Iliauzun> есть кто
<Iliauzun> Ау
<Iliauzun> help
<Iliauzun> есть кто
<Unit193> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Iliauzun> ru
<Iliauzun> едесь все на анг.?
<coder2> Hello. Please help me to keep audio devices in order. They're swapping randomly on each boot.
<Iliauzun> как я понел здесь не принето общятся на нетральные темы
<Mamarok> !ru > Iliauzun
<ubottu> Iliauzun, please see my private message
<Mamarok> Iliauzun: that is the last warning: Enlgish only in this channel, please
<Mamarok> English* actually
<mokush> will there be a ppa for kubuntu for when 4.9 beta1 will be released?
<Mamarok> mokush: unlikely, as there is not enough manpower to package for beta1, maybe for beta2
<Mamarok> mokush: if you want to try it, ypu can still use Project Neon
<mokush> Mamarok: :(
<Mamarok> you*
<Mamarok> mokush: the advantage of Neon is that it will not interfere with your stable installation
<mokush> Mamarok: I'm using project-neon right now, but I was hopeing for a ppa that would be more stable and updated along with kde (beta1>2>etc)
<Mamarok> well, there is a beta PPA since ever, but that doesn't make a beta more stable :)
<Mamarok> so no, that will never happen, as betas belong in the kubuntu beta PPA anyway
<Mamarok> 4.9 will most likely make its way to the backports PPA, though
<Mamarok> ditto for 4.8.4
<mokush> so 4.9 beta2 will mostl likely be in the beta ppa
<jameslord> hi all
<jameslord> why i canot see gui when i installed kubuntu?
<jameslord> and there is no startx command:(
<Tm_T> jameslord: see your /var/log/Xorg.0.log for example if there's something showing that has prevented xorg starting
<jameslord> Tm_T seems there is no such files:(
<Tm_T> jameslord: what about /var/log/syslog ?
<Tm_T> and do try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<jameslord> Tm_T seems there is also nothing wrong, i think i must forget to install some packages, so which is the name for gui ?
<Tm_T> kdm is the login window
<fasta> How do I show the mounted devices on the desktop?
<fasta> Or some suitable subset?
<jameslord> just now i have found a strange problem
<jameslord> i download a dvd iso, and want to install kubunt, but after i have installed it, i am surprise to find there is not gui, so i coment all the lines in sourcelist and add iso to the source, then apt-cache search , i can find packages for gcc , g
<jameslord> g++ and sth else, but i just cannnot find kubuntu-desktop:(
<jameslord> so, what's wrong?
<jameslord> after i uncomment the lines in sourcelist, i can find kunbutu-desktop now
<jameslord> this means that dvd iso does not include desktop packages, that is unbelievalbe:(
<tsimpson> jameslord: did you download the Kubuntu ISO? because kubuntu-desktop is defiantly on the DVD
<fasta> Is there any difference between Kubuntu and installing all kde packages in Ubuntu?
<tsimpson> fasta: the default packages and configuration, but they are the same packages (just in a specific combination)
<fasta> tsimpson: what kind of configuration?
<tsimpson> default styles, GTK+ theme, little things mostly
<tsimpson> and keyboard shortcuts
<jameslord> tsimpson i have downloaded kubuntu-12.04-dvd-amd64.iso
<jameslord> tsimpson which is 3.2GB
<tsimpson> jameslord: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/release/kubuntu-12.04-dvd-amd64.list contains /pool/main/k/kubuntu-meta/kubuntu-desktop_1.254_amd64.deb
<tsimpson> so it's there
<jameslord> tsimpson i have such line in sourcelist : deb file:///home/jack/iso/ precise main restricted
<jameslord> tsimpson iso dir is mounted to /dev/cdrom
<jameslord> ls
<tsimpson> you don't use file:// for the CD/DVD, you want a deb cdrom: entry
<tsimpson> use apt-cdrom to add it
<jameslord> fuser iso
<jameslord> /home/jack/iso:       3414c
<jameslord> what this means?
<jameslord> how to unmount iso? umount iso failed, the error msg tells that device is busy:(
<tsimpson> make sure you're not in /home/jack/iso, in a shell for instance
<jameslord> tsimpson how to add this iso dir to sourcelist?
<jameslord> tsimpson http://iyanwu.com/pastebin/showthread.php?tid=98
<jameslord> tsimpson i cannot find kubuntu-desktop while this package is in fact included by this iso dir
<tsimpson> jameslord: did you run "sudo apt-get update"? and made sure it had no errors?
<jameslord> tsimpson i haven't use apt-get update , i think apt-cache gencaches will create query index for apt-cache , so i made a mistake?
<tsimpson> it does something similar, but you must use apt-get update to regenerate the full sources after adding a repo
<anqxyr> does anyone know how to make konsole open links on left click, instead of right click -> open link ?
<fasta> anqxyr: no, but please tell me too when you do.
<kleopatra> hi after being idle for few minutes  my screen turns black. it seems that the screensaver in the systemsettings is not responsible for i have disabled it. but still it turns black. now i cant watch a film. what do i have to do?
<Tm_T> kleopatra: is it possible that you have energy saving settings in bios? (yes, I know the parting)
<robotdevil> does anyone elses font keep shifting around eg. upon reboot
<robotdevil> goes to an ugly tiny pixelated font that you normally see in gtk apps that dont listen to the WM
<kun> hello there
<robotdevil> what are the specs on what a kde login sound should be, eg. # of seconds, type of file,
<robotdevil> wow I just read canoical is dropping kubuntu, make me sad
<Pici> robotdevil: it doesn't mean what you think it means.
<robotdevil> no it means no official support
<robotdevil> still
<robotdevil> oh well I guess debian w/kde
<lelamal> robotdevil: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-to-be-sponsored-by-blue-systems
<robotdevil> also how the heck do you control timidity or what else do you use to listen to midi s online with firefox
<Pici> There was also another good blog post about the change, but I can't seem to find the link right now.
<robotdevil> I launch a file from firefox and then it plays with timidity but I cannot seem to stop it anywhere.
<sh4deimi> hi guys :)
<fasta> What is Blue Systems?
<fasta> I mean: how large are they, where are they located, etc.
<fasta> Is there adblocking in rekonq?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<khmerog> my wifi adapter just stopped working on kubuntu, any oneelse having this problem?
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<khmerog> is anyone having issues with their wifi adapter?
<lordievader> khmerog: What kind of issues do you mean?
 * safridzal does
<safridzal> khmerog: I cant connect to aome ap with my kubuntu 1204, but i can do that with natty
<safridzal> * an ap
<safridzal> khmerog: whats your issues?
<khmerog> my wifi adapter just stopped working on kubuntu, any oneelse having this problem?
<khmerog> it was workign perfectly 2 days ago then all of a sudden it wont connect or even turn on
<khmerog> but my usb does work as my mouse and keyboard is working
<safridzal> on the same system ?? do you run an upgrade ?
<khmerog> yes same system and no i havent done upgrade yet..its okay i will do a renistall
<khmerog> thanks for your suggestion
<BluesKaj> khmerog, not a reinstall just an upgrade  with your package manager , muon
<CokeAddict> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fasta> Muon tells me that I am holding back broken packages.
<fasta> Except, it doesn't tell me which ones nor provide any other method of finding these.
<safridzal> fasta: on status tab,
<safridzal> by category, by status, by origin
<safridzal> on the left side
<fasta> It would also be nice if Muon would download packages before I say 'Install'.
<fasta> I.e. as a kind of preemptive cache.
<safridzal> well, personal preferences may vary on each pple
<fasta> safridzal: there are no broken packages listed.
<fasta> safridzal: and now I was able to install something else.
<safridzal> ??
<safridzal> cool then??
<fasta> safridzal: yes, that's the whole ?? I have too.
<fasta> safridzal: so, it's not really cool, because it seems to be spurious messages.
<fasta> safridzal: I think I did apt-get -f install to 'fix' them.
<safridzal> well, if you prefer cli way, use it then :D
<BluesKaj> synaptic has a nice feature , "fix broken packages "
<BluesKaj> under edit
<fasta> BluesKaj: yes, I know.
<BluesKaj> fasta, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<fasta> BluesKaj: yeah, I know the cli quite well.
<fasta> BluesKaj: it's just that I like the GUI for managing tons of packages.
<BluesKaj> fine , then why do you use a gui ?
<fasta> Muon should also put focus on the search field, imho.
<fasta> BluesKaj: I just told you.
<pozzz> can you help with xampp for linux?I cannot create a database with phpmyadmin. Any advice?
<BluesKaj> fasta, your gui answer appeared a split sec before my gui question ...no need to get snippy
<safridzal> is everybody use 4.8.3 now?? cos I was "forced" to upgrade from 4.8.2 by some pple, but i'll wait till its on the main repo...
<safridzal> System:    Host aragorn-1215B Kernel 3.2.0-23-generic x86_64 (64 bit, gcc 4.6.3)
<safridzal>            Desktop KDE 4.8.2 (Qt 4.8.1) Distro Ubuntu 12.04 precise
<safridzal> whats good about 4.8.3 ? compared to 4.8.2 ?
<safridzal> i have "problem" on my kde, look at this : http://wstaw.org/m/2012/05/29/snapshot8.jpeg
<safridzal> the button on my window decorator have a space between close and maximize
<safridzal> and i dont know why its happen
<safridzal> anyone can help me to revert it back??
<safridzal>  i have problem with my window decorator http://wstaw.org/m/2012/05/29/snapshot8.jpeg  (its not broken, but its weird to see the space between close and maximize button)
<khmerog> hi
<BluesKaj> safridzal, try resetting your theme in system settings
<safridzal> on my window management theme, it also show the space
<safridzal> its weird...
<safridzal> lol
<BluesKaj> don't get too hungup , try to fix it before complain about it too much
<BluesKaj> complaining
<safridzal> what do you mean BluesKaj ??
<BluesKaj> try differnt themes
<safridzal> i have..no different
<BluesKaj> install some
<safridzal> oxygen, redmont, plastik, all of them
<safridzal> im not complaining.. i can get used to it, i just want to share,
<BluesKaj> live with it  :)
<BluesKaj> anyway I have to reboot ...BBL
<safridzal> if everyone think like that, the software wont get any better
<jameslord> hi
<safridzal>  i have problem with my window decorator: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/05/29/snapshot8.jpeg  (its not broken, but its weird to see the space between close and maximize button)
<theguyfromaccoun> I'm getting an error on apt-get update
<theguyfromaccoun> Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<theguyfromaccoun> It updates but I don't know how to get rid or the error
<BluesKaj> look at the error message url , find it in your /etc/apt sources.list , unless it's a ppa then it'll be in  /etc/apt sources.list.d and delete it
<BluesKaj> theguyfromaccoun,^
<theguyfromaccoun> BluesKaj: Thanks! Will do! =)
<BluesKaj> oops /etc/apt/sources.list
<BluesKaj> theguyfromaccoun, ^
<theguyfromaccoun> BluesKaj: even if it is a GPG error?
<theguyfromaccoun> it is extras.ubuntu.com
<theguyfromaccoun> I thought I need that - right?
<theguyfromaccoun> BluesKaj: This is the exact error
<theguyfromaccoun> http://paste.kde.org/489422/
<theguyfromaccoun> I'm getting a gpg error when I do an apt-get update
<theguyfromaccoun> http://paste.kde.org/489422/
<theguyfromaccoun> Anyone know why ?
<theguyfromaccoun> How to fix it.. perhaps?
<theguyfromaccoun> Anyone here?
<theguyfromaccoun> =P
<sky100> how to uninstall a progamme in kubuntu .. what is the commnad to be used in TERMINAL
<sky100> pls help
<Unit193> sudo apt-get remove PACKAGE-HERE
<sky100> ok Unit193 , ty
<sky100> does any one use OGM Rip to covert file format to mp4 to be used in mobile ?
<sky100> how to get handbrake in kubuntu ..
<sky100>  iwant to convert a DVD format ( 1hr duration } to .mp4 to beplayed in mobile
<sky100> i want *
<Ezim> sky100, https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-releases
<sky100> ok Ezim
<sky100> let me c
<sky100> ty
<Ezim> sky100, if you know how to add ppa
<sky100> no i dont know
<Ezim> you will always have the latest handbrake
<Ezim> sky100, read about installation
<sky100> how to add PPA
<Ezim> press it
<Ezim> 1. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:stebbins/handbrake-release 2. sudo apt-get update 3. sudo apt-get install handbrake
<Ezim> sky100, :) you have the answer now
<dijonyummy> why does my mouse cursor sometimes turn into a big dotted vertial line? and how to revert it back to the normal mouse cursor?
<sky100> ty Ezim
<sky100> will try that out
<Ezim> sky100, np...
<sky100> brb
<sky100> was it there in the link u posted ? Ezim ?
<sky100> did not find that
<Ezim> sky100, yes it was... they had example :)
<sky100> let me just go back in the link u gave ..
<Ezim> sky100, or you could add directly to muon packagemanager if you prefer the gui-way
<sky100> ok
<sky100> but i like to install using COMMANDS
<sky100> i installed OGMRip
<sky100> but hope its notr that much handy..
<sky100> not*
<Ezim> sky100, okey... then remenber doe command lines I gave you
<sky100> ok
<sky100> yea
<sky100> i took the note & save in text pad
<sky100> saved*
<sky100> Ezim u said 1) sudo add-apt-repository ppa:stebbins/handbrake-release
<Ezim> sky100, exaclty
<sky100> but in installation guide it says like sudo add-apt-repository ppa :gwibber-daily/ppa
<Ezim> sky100, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Ezim> sky100, its important you first search for the ppa in the net
<sky100> k
<sky100> i was just reading abt the installation guide in the link u had provided me
<sky100> im using kubuntu 12.04
<Ezim> sky100, remenber to only use trusted ppa
<Ezim> otherwise ppa can harm your system
<sky100> ok
<Ezim> sky100, kubuntu is :) the way to go
<sky100> i was just wondering from where u got those COMMANDS u gave me
<sky100> as u said it was there in the Installation guide
<Ezim> sky100, good page to have saved: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<Ezim> then in kubuntu you have help-section
<Ezim> you can find a lot of useful stuff for kubuntu users
<sky100> saved it Ezim
<sky100> ty
<sky100> & now ome more thing.. how to compltely remove a programme in kubuntu
<Ezim> sky100, from muon
<Ezim> :)
<sky100> i will surely try that out .. the CMDS to get handbrake
<sky100> i use APPER
<Ezim> sky100, the command line way: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<sky100> suppose if i want to remove OGMRip
<sky100> it should be like .. sudo apt-get remove OGM Rip   ?
<Ezim> sky100, no..
<sky100> then...
<Ezim> sudo apt-get remove ogmrip
<sky100> ok
<Ezim> sky100, like I said install/remove with muon
<Ezim> easiest way
<sky100> ok
<sky100> DVD Encoder OGMRip... how trustworty is that ..
<sky100> have u heard abt that .. Ezim ?
<sky100> worthy*
<Ezim> sky100, you mean the ppa?
<Ezim> try to always first install the package that are provided with kubuntu
<sky100> nah
<sky100> OGN Rip.. a tool to convert video formats
<sky100> i want to convert a DVD format to mp4 .. for my mobile to play it
<sky100> OGM*
<Ezim> sky100, handbrake should do the work for you
<sky100> yes
<sky100> & thats wahy im desperate to get it
<sky100> why*
<sky100> ok .. brb Ezim
<sky100> cya soon
<patriss> hello
<patriss> I have done a : sudo dpkg --force-all --purge nginx
<patriss> but now I can not reinstall ngnix
<patriss> with apt-get
<patriss> what can I do please?
<hays> is there a way to setup basically a remote desktop from my kubuntu machine (currently running xfce) to a mac osx box?
<jovin> yes, it's easy with teamviewer
<DarthFrog> !vnc | hays
<ubottu> hays: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<openos> Hellll everyoNe
<openos> I Have a question about how to get the last kopete version from a trusted ppa
<openos> and also kopete plugins
<openos> someone help
<hays> jovin: any thoughts ona  good mac client
<Ezim> openos, is not the version in muon the latest?
<openos> i dont think
<openos> version 1.2.3
<Ezim> openos, is the version in the repo not good enough?
<openos> I need more plugins like pidgin
<Ezim> openos, maybe kopete does not have all does..
<openos> maybe
<hays> DarthFrog: hey i followed the instructions (which says basically to install x11vnc) and i think the server didn't start..
<xzon3z> please, anyone here with any ideas on building an owl reasoner. something like pellets?
<toph> I've spent 20 minutes googleing and can't figure out where to go to change the sounds theme in kubunutu 12.04. I want to change the error sond to a file I downloaded.
<Avihay> toph: I don't know if there is an application for changeing the sound theme, but you can set sounds manually
<toph> what's the file I have to edit?
<toph> or is it a command?
<Avihay> no, it's through the config center
<Avihay> open system settings, in the common apperance and behaviour category, select Application and system notification
<Avihay> in Manage notification in the application tab, you'd probably want to select the KDE Workspace  event source
<toph> ok maybe I should preface this with my ultimate goal
<Avihay> I've set it up so that the text to speech system reads my error messages aloud, but I'm leaning a bit towards using sounds from moebuntu
<toph> I would like to write a script that runs at startup and collects info like time, date, maybe pull in some info from a news or weather widget (or other source) and then use a text-to-speech program to read it all out to me like Javis :D
<giantpune> hi, i had a crash happen and i clicked through all the steps in the dialog that popped up and filed a bug report.  my system work in a pretty borked state and needed restarting.  and now that i have restarted, im trying to find that bug report to add more information to it
<toph> let me check what you said while you digest that ;)
<Avihay> giantpune: you should be able to search for bug reports sent by you (the username you used to submit the bug)
<giantpune> in bugs.kde.org?
<Avihay> yes, I think, what's his name the maintainer of kwin recently blogged about it in planetkde.org
<toph> hmm that doesn't seem to let me change the sounds for say errors and startup and shutdown
<giantpune> hmm.  i searched in that site and it shows a bug report i am following from 2011.  but my new bug doesnt show up.  maybe my system was in such a borked state that it didnt get submitted completely?
<Avihay> bugs get deleted?
<giantpune> its only been 3 minutes since i submitted it
<Avihay> toph: kde doesn't do startup and shutdown only logon/off
<toph> okies that's fine as well
<toph> I suppose I should have specified I wanted it as I logged into or out of the user account anyway so that acutally works even better
<Avihay> I suggest you write a script
<Avihay> and have it run at startup by kde using the startup and shutdown KCM
<toph> but will that remove the default login sound?
<Avihay> you can use Jovie, or use one of the TTS systems directly
<Avihay> no
<toph> yea I just installed jovie :) (great minds...)
<Avihay> I'm still on 11.10, and jovvie is still seriously broken here, only now has it been able to remeber my default speaker, I guess you are already useing 12.04
<toph> yes sir
<toph> so far can't get jovie to do anything lool
<Avihay> anyway, put the script to sleep for 30 sec, then let it collect the data you want, format it, and send it to the TTS when the computer is already stable
<Avihay> to make jovie do stuff, you need to go to the notification settings and add speech notifications to the events
<Avihay> you'd want to select speek event message too
<hays> is there a way to do remote desktop such that it acts like an independent login rather than just showing whatever desktop you happen to have up if you are logged in?
<Avihay> hays: yes
<hays> how does one go about setting this up? is there a howto/guide?
<toph> Avihay: thank you so mch for the help. I'm going to try some stuff and do some reboots and I'll be back with tons more questions :)
<Avihay> toph:  when I run out of disk space, it both shows me the pop out and reads out loud:" you are running out of disk space, currently 0 percent, xyz em.ai.bi would you like to open bla bla bla..."
<Avihay> hays: I guess, you'd have to look around. I usually shh remotely with X forwarding, and then I can run individual instances of programs from the remote machin on the local machine,
<Avihay> ssh*
<hays> well I found a kind of howto to set up a thin client server
<nospheratus> hola
<flesp> hi, I've just installed kbuntu 12.04 and then netbeans 7.1.2.  g++ isn't available.  What's the correct way to install g++ ?
<flesp> I've looked through Muon Software Center, but nothing is jumping out at me...
<Pici> flesp: install the build-essential package
<flesp> cool, thanks ;)
<Pici> It may not be exposed by the software center, so   sudo apt-get install build-essential   should work
<flesp> yep, I'm familiar with apt.
<flesp> thanks, that's great :)
#kubuntu 2012-05-30
<robotdevil> is kaffine kde 4 yet?
<Scunizi> Why is there no icon or indicator in the system tray for Kopete?  I've looked in preferences and tagged it to show .. but nothing.  How do I fix this?
<Sentynel> Scunizi: I've got one, are you sure it's not being autohidden? click the arrow at the end of the tray
<toph> Avihay: well I'm back with an update and much more thanks. I've got it working about 80% I decided to use espeak since I can pass cmd line args to it easily. but now that I uninstalled jovie with "sudo apt-get remove jovie" now on startup I get an error about unable to start jovie service.
<toph> did I uninstall it the wrong way?
<Avihay> <Avihay> toph:  when I run out of disk space, it both shows me the pop out and reads out loud:" you are running out of disk space, currently 0 percent, xyz em.ai.bi would you like to open bla bla bla..."
<Avihay> I've been unable to uninstall jovie aswell, not without getting lot's of error messages
<Avihay> I think the issue is that you have to clear all the speech notifications
<Scunizi> Sentynel: Ah the little up/down arrow next to the desktop view icon?  Looks like that's where it is. Thanks!
<toph> Avihey thank you I'll double check that
<toph> back in a bit
<robotdevil> Is the fglrx driver pooched for 12.04
<safridzal> after i upgrade to 4.8.3 i cant get my flip alt+tab working anymore
<safridzal> anyone?
<safridzal> after i upgrade to 4.8.3 i cant get my flip alt+tab working anymore. the setting still enabled, but it wont flip, any help??
<amason__> safridzal: do you have any other effects enabled for alt+tab ?
<safridzal> amason__: no
<safridzal> alt+tab just for flip
<amason__> then i don't know sorry. Works on my machine with 4.8.3
<sheedakim> Olá!!!
<robotdevil> is what is weird, fglrx driver is broken on both kernels avaliable in grub, but if I resume from recovery it works with rendering enabled
<windbuntu> who is the new kubuntu sponsor?
<amason__> windbuntu: blue systems i think
<windbuntu> yes thats it ty
<windbuntu> i hope they really get behing kubuntu
<windbuntu> behind*
<amason__> windbuntu: my understanding is they are just paying some developers to hack on kubuntu and possibly offering paid support for kubuntu
<amason__> well not just
<amason__> just makes it seem insignificant which it's not, it's a really big thing
<amason__> but in terms of visibility to the wider kubuntu community it probably won't be outwardly noticeable
<coder2> Hello. I'd appreciate if someone point me how to clear list of startup applications. Once I've started kontact by mistake and now I cannot get rid of it on each login.
<coder2> I've just clear its executable attribute, but there should be better way.
<flesp> last night i installed kubuntu.  I've setup my screen to run on a 47" TV at 1920x1080.  Fonts look tiny and unreadable.  So in system settings -> application appearance, I've setup default fonts (a cumbersome chore) so I can read them at this high resolution.  Some apps (KSystemLog is the first I've found) doesn't use these fonts and as a result, it's an unusable program.  Is there anywhere else I can specify which fonts the
<flesp>  program should use, or am I going to have to  submit a patch to get that one fixed?!
<Tm_T> flesp: instead of changing all fonts, change dpi settings?
<flesp> Aaah, that works.  thanks Tm_T.
<Tm_T> (:
<flesp> Okay, I got one more...
<flesp> when I'm surfing pr0n (lol), I might encounter an image that's too big for the browser window, so I would normally click on the middle mouse button and scroll around by moving the mouse.  This doesn't seem to work on kubuntu.  Is there a package I could install to enable this?
<Tm_T> flesp: you were unable to give any other example for such feature?
<Tm_T> !ohmy | flesp
<ubottu> flesp: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Tm_T> bah, not that
<flesp> I wasn't aware I used fowl language
<flesp> but I take your point
<flesp> sorry
<Tm_T> !language > flesp
<ubottu> flesp, please see my private message
<Tm_T> that's what I actually was looking for, main point being we try keep these channels family friendly
<flesp> sure.
<spartan31> Hallo People
<spartan31> I'm in a LAN in which on a NAS are shared 3 folders under the group Workgroup. In windows i can see these folders. Why i can't do this in dolphin?
<ForgeAus> is it possible to turn off ACPI with P8Z68 Deluxe/Gen3 mobo?
<patriss> hello
<patriss> I can not restart apache2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1014484/
<patriss> what can I do please?
<MaNe> patriss: The Apache error log may have more information.
<spartan31_> However thanks of the non existing support.... someone told me "linux users and community will always help you" and i see is true, and more if do by yourself bu googling. But if if i google ... what is the need of having a community ? What i see is that we (new users) are always left alone.
<patriss> MaNe: log are empty http://paste.ubuntu.com/1014491/
<MaNe> strange. Did you tried to google out?
<patriss> MaNe: it's ok now, I had to kill 69 pidfornginx ;)
<patriss> several times
<patriss> apache2 is launched
<patriss> kill -9 pid
<MaNe> oky  good
<patriss> to know the problem I have just done a : netstat -ltnp | grep ':80'
<patriss> if it can help someone else :)
<MaNe> well done patriss
<lilu> wer ist da ich bin beim probieren
<lelamal> !de | lilu
<ubottu> lilu: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<edmundo> hi
<ALS-IT-NET-PC> Welcome to you..
<ct529> hi everybody. I am changing an had disk where the OS is installed and would like to create more than the usual 4 partitions, to be able to isolate the /var and /opt directories as well
<ct529> Is there a way of having more than 4 partitions on a disk without using LVM
<ct529> ?
<MaNe> ct529: you can create the partitions as logical
<MaNe> extended
<ct529> MaNe?
<MaNe> what is not clear?
<ct529> I am not sure what do you mean by creating them as logical / extended .... I would need physical, real partitions
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<MaNe> ct529: what is the reason why you need to create as physical?
<juemo> Hi !  I would like to disable graphical login on my kubuntu and got no success.  I tried deactivating kdm with update-rc.d and changing the /etc/default/grub file but it keeps starting a GUI.  Any idea ?
<ct529> MaNe: sorry, quick meeting
<ct529> MaNe: I think it the extended partition gets damaged all the logical partitions within it will get damaged as well
<ct529> MaNe: with physical partitions it is different ....
<obelus> ct529: The possibility of that happening is extremely low though, and I imagine only the few bytes describing the extended partition being damaged would cause you any problems, and that would be easily recoverable
<obelus> And in answer to your question, you can use the GUID partitioning table to have more than 4 partitions, but afaik you have to format your drive to switch
<ct529> obelus: it is a new drive
<ct529> obelus: hence I can format it whichever way
<obelus> Then you could probably format it with a GPT partitioning table, I'm not sure exactly how though, or if Kubuntu will boot from GPT, but it probably will
<ct529> obelus: thanks very interesting ....
<ct529> obelus: I was also reading on the btrfs file system, that can be used as the background structure instead of LVM .... is that correct?
<obelus> Not entirely sure, but if LVM allows you to create more than 4 partitions, than they're likely logical partitions
<obelus> Honestly, I'd just use extended/logical.
<obelus> I've never really looked into LVM, I just know that it lets you do software based RAID and presents it as a single disk 'md0', or 'md1', etc. to the OS.
<obelus> At least, I think it's LVM that shows it as md0.
<obelus> If not, it'd be a similiar name
<laptop_02> hellow !
<BluesKaj> obelus,  logical partitions are like , /  /boot  /home etc on a single OS install, correct?
<obelus> Uhm... no. Logical partitions are like primary partitions except that they are in a container called an extended partition.
<BluesKaj> must confess I've understood the logic of it
<obelus> They have their own filesystems and everything
<BluesKaj> never understood
<BluesKaj> yes , noe i recall the / /home as primaries
<obelus> Those are directories, not partitions
<obelus> They can be stored on partitions which are then mounted
<ICWeiner> How can I go to SD card in CLI?
<BluesKaj> now ,...need to put my glasses on
<BluesKaj> obelus, yes I understand the dirs , but why would they be primary on my partition table?
<obelus> They'd be primary on your partition table if you chose to install them on a primary partition when you were installing your OS
<ICWeiner> How can I go to SD card in CLI?
<BluesKaj> obelus, where and how else would one install an OS , I thought rrimary partitions were obligatory for OSs
<obelus> ...
<BluesKaj> primary
<obelus> No.
<obelus> Also, you can install it on one or many partitions, the only partition completely necessary is /
<obelus> and it will quite happily sit on a logical partition
<BluesKaj> aha , now we're getting somewhere ...wonder  why i thought OSs needed to be on a primary...have to stop making incorrect assumptions
<obelus> No, you have to stop making assumptions ;p
<obelus> there's an old saying
<obelus> "Never assume, it makes an ass of you and me"
<lordievader> ICWeiner: Depends on where it is mounted, usually somewhere in /media
<BluesKaj> yup , I know it
<ICWeiner> Thx
<MaNe> GUID have 2TB limitation
<sky100> hi
<sky100> how to install handbrake in kubuntu
<sky100> 12.04
<sky100> i want to convert a DVD format into am mp4 for mobile
<sky100> an*
<sky100> how to install handbrake in kubuntu
<sky100> i want to convert a DVD format into an p4 for mobile
<sky100> mp4
<genii-around> sky100: There is currently no handbrake release for 12.04 . You may want to consider re-coding with ffmpeg
<sky100> ffmpeg
<sky100> ??
<sky100> genii-around,  ty for the info
<sky100> but how to get that even
<sky100> ffmpeg
<genii-around> sky100: From the package manager
<sky100> ok
<sky100> genii-around,  ty .. im gonna see that
<ignerious> hello
<ignerious> can anyone help me
<ignerious> ??
<ignerious> regarding network manager
<DarthFrog> !ask | ignerious
<ubottu> ignerious: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ignerious> i have used pppoeconf to connect to internet using command line
<ignerious> now network manager is saying "unmanaged
<ignerious> "
<ignerious> now how can I connect using network manager
<ignerious> ?????
<sky100> how to adda ppa to kubuntu12.04
<sky100> add a*
<ignerious> no
<DarthFrog> ignerious:  I've never used PPOE so I can't give you specific help with that.  But to configure a connection with Network Manager, right click on  its icon in the systray and select Settings.  The icon resembles a network cable plugged into a RJ-45 jack.
<lordievader> sky100: sudo add-apt-repository <ppa>
<sky100> hey lordievader
<sky100> ty
<sky100> ok
<sky100> in face i was trying to install handbrake in my kubuntu 12.04
<sky100> fact*
<lordievader> sky100: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:stebbins/handbrake-releases
<agus> hello there
<lordievader> agus: Hey, how are you?
<agus> i am good lordievader
<agus> where are you from?
<ct529> hi everybody. The sound keep crashing, how do you restart it?
<lordievader> agus: Questions like that are better suited for the #kubuntu-offtopic channel.
<lordievader> ct529: kmix?
<lordievader> ct529: Run it in a terminal like this: kmix&
<makhauser> Is anybody here from Ukraine and has problems with rekonQ and i.ua autorisation? Password is correct, but rekonQ fails to autorise... Thx
<agus> somebody know how to activate my external creative webcam on kubuntu 10.10?
<agus> i cant find the correct driver on the net
<agus> have any idea lord?
<lordievader> agus: Nope, I don't really use webcams...
<ct529> lordievader: not really, phonon keeps saying that it wants to remove the devices .... so I have to control everyhting from pulseaudio
<agus> yeahhhh,,but at least somebody how to do that in this room
<makhauser> agus: driver should be installed automatically. My Logitech webcam hasn't asked anything
<agus> i ask about '''creative webam'''you told me about your logitech,,,its kind of sky and earth,,,doesnt match at all
<sunitasethi> hello
<makhauser> Sorry, туплю. As for me, they must be in your system. Have you seen this?
<makhauser> http://opensource.creative.com/webcam.html
<lordievader> sunitasethi: Hey, how are you?
<sunitasethi> i good vader
<agus> makhauser...thanks
<makhauser> You are welcome, agus
<sunitasethi> i am good lordievader
<lordievader> sunitasethi: Good to hear.
<agus> but unfortunately my webcam hasnt on the list
<patriss> hi
<patriss> I have install awstats
<patriss> but when I enter this kind of url myodomain.tld/cgi-bin/awstats.pl  the pl is downloader
<patriss> why ?
<sky100> how to kill an unresponsive programme in kubuntu 12.04
<sky100> pls help..
<lordievader> sky100: Find the pid and run: kill <pid>
<sky100> how to find the pid
<genii-around> sky100: ctrl-alt-esc   then put skull and crossbones on the open window of the offending application
<genii-around> If it doesn't have a window then use the manual kill method
<lordievader> sky100: I allways use "ps aux|grep <program-name>" It shows a bunch of things, the second column is the pid.
<tomatto_> hi
<sky100> i used ctrl-ait-esc & killed it ..
<lordievader> genii-around: Hey that ctrl-alt-esc thing is pretty neat :)
<sky100> ty genii-around
<genii-around> lordievader: :-)
<genii-around> sky100: You're welcome
<sky100> but would like to know the method as told by lordievader
<tomatto_> please, why only kino show my 1394 camera?
<genii-around> tomatto_: Because it's a Digital Video input
<tomatto_> genii-around: can i use it for skype or vlc?
<sky100> lordievader,
<genii-around> tomatto_: No. Just for non-linear editing of video in the format of Digital Video
<sky100> i was trying to close handbrake using ps aux|grep
<sky100> lordievader,
<genii-around> tomatto_: Or you mean can you use the firewire camera for vlc or skype?
<sky100> so i type in conslole ....
<tomatto_> genii-around: use it as a webcam
<lordievader> sky100: Grep needs an argument, what you mean is: ps aux|grep handbrake
<sky100> yep
<sky100> i typed that in terminal
<tomatto_> genii-around: if there is some way?
<genii-around> tomatto_: VLC should be able to use any kind of video input, including firewire. Skype gets fussy.
<sky100> sky@sky-desktop:~$ ps aux|grep handbrake
<sky100> sky       6155  0.0  0.0   4624   816 pts/2    S+   00:41   0:00 grep --color=auto handbrake
<sky100> thats what terminal showd
<sky100> lordievader,
<sky100> what is PID
<tomatto_> genii-around: but i don't know path to device for vlc
<lordievader> sky100: Then either it is not running, or it doesn't use the name handbrake. It only shows the grep process.
<genii-around> "Process IDentification"
<sky100> ps aux |grep firefox
<sky100> sky       1957  3.3 10.3 491736 132624 ?       Sl   May30   5:07 /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<sky100> sky       5653  0.4  1.9 155396 25172 ?        Sl   00:21   0:07 /usr/lib/firefox/plugin-container /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so -greomni /usr/lib/firefox/omni.ja 1957 true plugin
<sky100> sky       6217  0.0  0.0   4628   816 pts/2    S+   00:48   0:00 grep --color=auto firefox
<FloodBotK1> sky100: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sky100> ok
<sky100> whaere is PID in firefox here
<sky100> where*
<lordievader> sky100: Could you put it in pastebin or something?
<lordievader> sky100: The pid of ff is 1957
<genii-around> sky100: In the output you just gave, 1957 is the PID for /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<tomatto_> genii-around: ? some software which use 1394 camera and make some virtual webcam?
<sky100> ok
<tomatto_> for v4l2
<sky100> handbrake is up on my desktop
<sky100> i want to stop it ...using ps aux|grep
<sky100> just to see if it gets closed  with its PID being killed
<tomatto_> what /dev/ has 1394 camera?
<sky100> but PID is not being found
<sky100> yep lordievader
<lordievader> sky100: If you don't know what the process name is you can manually look for it using: ps -U <username> and searching the list for something that points to the program.
<sky100> ok .. lordievader
<sky100> yep ps -U<username> popped up the processes
<genii-around> tomatto_: The VLC wiki is currently having problems, but after it's back up perhaps see http://wiki.videolan.org/Documentation:Streaming_HowTo/Stream_from_a_DV_Camcorder
<genii-around> tomatto_: ( alternately try #videolan channel )
<sky100> handbrake process id is not found in the list
<genii-around> sky100: After you kill it, it no longer has one
<sky100> ive that running on my desktop
<sky100> just interface is open
<sky100> i reopened it
<sky100> so there got to be a PID
<genii-around> Probably zombie
<genii-around> ( in which case there's no way to close it)
<sky100> lol genii-around
<lordievader> genii-around: Not even with kill -9?
<genii-around> lordievader: Exactly
<lordievader> genii-around: Not or is it still killable? XD
<jonte> I have a problem with my old HP LaserJet 6L printer connected with an USB->LPT cable. I usually prints the first document, usually but after that the rest are stuck in the que. I'm using the recommended Foomatic driver. Where should I look?
<sky100> kill 1957 .. sucessfully killed firefox
<lordievader> sky100: You do know that pid is dynamic right?
<sky100> yea
<genii-around> sky100: Since there is no handbrake version for 12.04, whichever version did you try to run?
<sky100> someone team viewed & installed handbrake snapshot repository
<sky100> so it got installed sucessfully ...
<juemo> Hi ! I would like to disable graphical login in Kubuntu.  Changing /etc/default/grub doesn't seems to work.  Any hint ?
<genii-around> juemo: Grub is the bootloader
<genii-around> juemo: KDM is the graphical login part. But if you remove that, the system will just boot up to a command prompt.
<juemo> genii-around: I know, but there was some procedure I tried using it.  I also tried disabling kdm autorun with update-rc.d which did'nt work either
<juemo> genii-around: maybe I should just uninstall kdm ?
<genii-around> juemo: Alternately use update-alternatives and don't specify one
<lordievader> I might be old-fashioned but runlevel 3 allways was a boot into the command line.
<lordievader> I do believe they threw that out though...
<juemo> lordievader: might be too old fashioned for me, i don't know much about those runlevel things...
<juemo> genii-around: I'll take a look at this
<lordievader> Oh I read here that runlevel 3 doesn't work in ubuntu XD
<genii-around> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<juemo> genii-around: about that grub default file I was talking about, there are variables (GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX) which I read were supposed to help me disable graphical login.  Instead, they disable the splash image...
<genii-around> juemo: So.. you want the machine to boot to a command prompt and then you have to login at command line  to your user then run manually startkde?
<juemo> genii-around: exactly
<juemo> genii-around: or have startkde run by a vnc client or the like
<lordievader> In otherwords what my ubuntu server does normally. Why don't you install ubuntu server?
<cancer> lordievader: hi :)
<juemo> lordievader: My manager what's kubuntu desktop
<juemo> lordievader: My manager wants
<juemo> lordievader: sorry for the typo
<lordievader> juemo: I see, yeah than that is not going to work...
<lordievader> Hey cancer how are you?
<cancer> lordievader, i'm fine, how's about you. :)
<juemo> lordievader: no? why not ? or... how can I make it work ? ;)
<lordievader> cancer: I'm doing good too.
<cancer> do you still have command on mikrotik:)
<cancer> ?
<lordievader> juemo: That is the problem, I don't know. All I know is that my server doesn't boot into a gui....
<juemo> lordievader: I fear if I boot an ubuntu server and then install kde it will automatically start on boot too
<lordievader> juemo: For me the gdm (gnome display manager) did, but the kdm didn't...
<juemo> lordievader: this is somewhat unexpected
<juemo> So... I leave this job next week, so if they want the system to use less ram, they'll just have to handle it themselves.
<juemo> case closed ;) thanks ! :D
<lordievader> juemo: lol nice one :P
<juemo> lordievader: I like to solve problem in a simple manner :P
<genii-around> juemo: The fast and not correct way to have it drop to command prompt is just mv /etc/init/kdm.conf somewhere safe.
<juemo> genii-arount: Is /etc/init/kdm.conf.hidden is safe enough on your opinion ?
<genii-around> juemo: You could prepend a dot and keep it in the same directory, or even rename it to kdm.conf.backup     or whatever
<genii-around> The upstart script won't find it then
<juemo> genii-arount: should <>$ startx<> work right then ?
<genii-around> juemo: startx will still work. But it will use whatever is the default in /etc/alternatives/x-window-manager
<genii-around> juemo: To find out what that is, ls -l /etc/alternatives/x-window-manager
<genii-around> ( it may be startkde or it may not )
<juemo> genii-arount: it is kwin here.  I didn't know about this alternative system from debian.  This is interesting
<juemo> genii-arount: alternative for x-session-manager is startkde
<genii-around> juemo: So in that case, whenever a user logs in to command prompt and issues: startx     it will go into KDE ( Kubuntu )
<genii-around> juemo: Unless they over-ride it with a local .xsession
<juemo> genii-arount: fine.  This is really solving my problem.  Thank you
<juemo> I learned more than I intended to, thank you all :D
<genii-around> juemo: You're welcome. If you do upgrades, make sure to replace/unhide the /etc/init/kdm.conf
<juemo> genii-arount: you mean, before the upgrade ?
<genii-around> juemo: Yes, so that if updates to kdm happen, etc it doesn't error out.
<juemo> genii-arount: ok, noted. thanks !
<neure> something funny has happened to my apps
<neure> applications in e menu is empty
<neure> any idea what has happened and how to fix this?
<genii-around> neure: Did you just do an upgrade?
<neure> i installed some updates
<neure> i hadnt booted this vm for a while
<genii-around> neure: Might be good to restart it and see if the problem persists
<neure> will do
<neure> also my e menu panel was in the middle of the screen
<neure> and there it is again..
<neure> reboot did _not_ bring apps back
<neure> Failed to download http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/sudo/sudo_1.8.3p1-1ubuntu3.1_i386.deb
<neure> 404  Not Found [IP: 194.169.254.10 80]
<genii-around> neure: Was the host system rebooted since *it's* last updates?
<neure> host system?
<neure> host is windows
<neure> i did update virtual box though
<neure> without rebooting though
<neure> ok ill reboot windows too..
<neure> ok
<neure> rebooted windows
<neure> what you call the e menu panel?
<neure> it keeps resetting its place to middle of my screen
<neure> that is quite annoying
<neure> and applications is still empty
<genii-around> neure: Are you using Kubuntu? I'm not aware of this "e menu"
<neure> hmm
<neure> its called application launcher menu
<neure> but it has e icon on it
<neure> may be because of some icon set i've chosen
<neure> Im using elementary dark icons
<neure> in Icons - System Settings
<genii-around> Hm
<neure> looks like GB update server didnt have much / didnt work
<khmerog> hi can someone help me install Virtual machine
<neure> when i changed to main update server, i got a lot more updates
<neure> updateing now
<neure> khmerog, what host? what guest?
<genii-around> neure: Are you able to add Application Launcher widget?
<neure> its updating at the moment
<khmerog> host? guest? lol
<khmerog> wim a noob
<neure> khmerog, host is the system which runs the VM
<neure> guest is the system which runs inside the VM
<khmerog> can u tell me what that means? i am on kubuntu and i want to try out other LINUX OS distros
<khmerog> OIC!!!
<neure> gene77, yes i can, and it shows basically the very same thing
<genii-around> neure: OK
<neure> khmerog, ok so kubuntu is your host and other distros would be your guests
<khmerog> correct
<neure> im running kubuntu guest in vm running on windows 7 host
<lordievader>  /quit
<khmerog> someone told me to sudo apt-get install virtualbox in terminal buti am on the Muon Package Manager
<khmerog> but there is 4 diffferent ones..they end in DBG, DKMS, FUSE, QT..which one do i install for kubuntu?
<genii-around> khmerog: For Kubuntu, the Qt one
<neure> still updating...
<genii-around> "virtualbox" itself is the base stuff, "virtualbox-qt" will be the Qt-based interface to that ( which is what Kubuntu uses )
<neure> even after installing updates
<neure> and rebooting again
<neure> menu still shows up in the middle
<neure> and applications shows nothing
<genii-around> neure: I'm suspecting virtualbox, but i don't have much experience with it.
<genii-around> Have you tried #vbox ?
<khmerog> thanks genii-around but out of curiosity what is CBG, CKMS, FUSE and QT?
<genii-around> khmerog: DBG = extra debugging info, DKMS = Dynamic Kernel Module System ( often used for proprietary drivers so they upgrade when you upgrade the kernel) , FUSE = user-space filesystem, QT/Qt = type of application framework
<BarkingFish> evening guys :)  Just seeking a little bit of help - some time ago, I categorized all my music by artist, and alphabetically - as a result it's all spread out over about 23,000 folders.
<BarkingFish> Is there any way whatsoever, I can get all of that music in one go, and move it from the folders, into one single folder location, rather than going through all 23,000 individually and doing it by hand?
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, what did you use to categorize , amarok ?
<BarkingFish> no, did it manually
<BarkingFish> I had a lot of time on my hands, this was a couple of years ago when I was being treated for Cancer - I couldn't do much else
<BluesKaj> so these folders are in different dirs ?
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, ^
<neure> how do i remove ubuntus own version of virtualbox additions?
<neure> my kubuntu is messed up and i cant see any apps
<Galvatron> neure: Maybe a fresh install would be the fastest solution
<neure> i dont want to lose my settings
<neure> i customised kde look and feel
<neure> i agree that _might_ be the fastest
<Galvatron> Don't you have a separate /home?
<neure> this is just a single vm
<neure> single virtual drive
<Galvatron> Anyways, you can always backup and restore /home
<neure> where does kubuntu store look and feel setting?
<Galvatron> To tell the truth, it's a good question actually...
<Galvatron> Most should be in /home, but I'm not sure how much really
<neure> apparently in ~/.kde
<neure> ok
<neure> removed guest additions
<neure> application launcher still shows no apps
<Galvatron> Personally for a very long time I restore  the system from a Clonezilla backup, instead of doing a true format (I've almost forgotten what does it men to format)
<ubuntu__> HI ALL
<neure> can i reinstall the application launcher somehow?
<neure> which package is it in?
<neure> can i reinstall kde-workspace* ?
<LordOfTime> neure:  if you figure out the individual package you can probably reinstall it
<LordOfTime> i would advise against using wildcards though
<neure> what is apt reinstall command?
<LordOfTime> neure:  if you know the package name: sudo apt-get install --reinstall [package]
<LordOfTime> at the terminal
<delete> всем привет
<LordOfTime> !ru | delete
<ubottu> delete: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<LordOfTime> i think...
<ubuntu__> delete ПРИВЕТ
<neure> hmmh
<neure> ive got this issue: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-909408-start-0.html
<neure> unfortunately the solution does not work for kubuntu
<neure> or i dont know how to do it..
<Galvatron> You might want to update to 4.8.3, if you haven't already done so
<delete> народ подскажите пожалуйсто как узнать какое приложение работает с пакетами в данный момент?
<genii-around> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Linkmaster> Is it possible to change font color in telepathy-kde?
<graft> how do i control the environment KDE runs in? specifically how can i get it to use RVM?
<genii-around> !info ruby-rvm
<ubottu> ruby-rvm (source: ruby-rvm): easily install, manage and work with multiple ruby environments. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.9-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 692 kB, installed size 2204 kB
<graft> yes, i know how to use rvm
<graft> however, i don't know where kde gets its environment from
<graft> rvm is setup in your bashrc or so on
<graft> i want to make the kde environment use rvm
#kubuntu 2012-05-31
<graft> how do i achieve this?
<genii-around> You could probably just put the rvm command in the rc.local file
<graft> err... would that work? that seems a bit extreme anyway
<graft> isn't this something upstart does?
<graft> can i put this in the upstart script for kdm?
<flesp> I've got a geforce gtx 580 card.  Now and again while using kubuntu, I get little corrupt blocks scattered randomly about the screen.  They disappear when I move the mouse.  I've got a dual boot system and I've never seen this when I run Win7.  How can I check the driver version and given the problems I had attempting to install the binary driver supplied by nvidia onto centos (which caused me to abandon that platform),
<flesp> should I attempt to install the nvidia driver from the nvidia website, or stick with the driver that kubuntu has packaged?
<genii-around> graft: Conceivably
<graft> lemme try this, brb
<genii-around> flesp: Better to stick with packaged versions, they have been tweaked. You might want to try the driver from the xorg-edgers PPA
<flesp> tweaked?  How so?
<genii-around> flesp: So that the driver automatically updates when you upgrade the kernel for instance, using DKMS
<flesp> found that installed version is 295.40.  nvidia website has 295.53
<genii-around> flesp: xorg-edgers version: 302.11
<graft> okay that didn't work
<graft> apparently kdm doesn't give kde its own environment... that seems daffy anyway
<flesp> Seems odd - maybe xorg-edgers uses a different versioning system than nvidia.  I'm on an x64 system, but the version numbers shouldn't be different.  the nvidia website always has the latest drivers available - 295.53 was released May 16th this year.
<graft> does kde use .bash_profile?
<genii-around> I think for konsole
<graft> hmm
<hays> is there a way to use VNC such that it does more than just a straight desktop export? e.g., I could login from another machine in a native resolution to that machine, independent of whatever the user is actually doing?
<recep> servus
<graft> hmm, i guess i can put this in startkde, but then it'll just get overwritten
<spagett> Is there a way to have KRunner not automatically paste any selected text into it's input box?
<graft> huh... does it do that?
<spagett> for me it does
<graft> do you have some weirdo plugin?
<spagett> no, i just started using KRunner a few days ago
<cancer> Hi, any help for supybot?
<cancer> need a little information
<fenivaz> hola  español???
<genii-around> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<graft> okay, i'm getting a handle on my issue, here: Xsession runs with /bin/sh and so does startkde
<graft> so there is no way to make it source rvm, since /etc/profile.d/rvm.sh requires BASH_VERSION to be defined
<graft> so how do i either make my xsession use bash, or how do i run bash stuff somewhere in the startup sequence before kde loads?
<graft> ah, /bin/sh goes to dash
<graft> so maybe i can update-alternatives for /bin/sh?
<genii-around> graft: According to https://rvm.io/rvm/configuration/  you should only need to do something like edit ~.rvm/user
<graft> argh. so basically, ubuntu policy is no bash scripts because bash is too slow to be the default... nice
<genii-around> ( path might be more like ~.rvm/config/ )
<graft> no, problem is it's not running any rvm stuff because the whole rvm.sh file is wrapped in a bash requirement (and written in bash script)
<graft> i suppose i could rewrite the rvm.sh file to be sh compatible, but seems like there must be an easier solution
<Guest35678> hi all
<rmzelnick> Hello guys, what package contains the libmysql?
<rufsketch1> Hello everyone.
<rufsketch1> My mic port doesn't appear to work. Can anyone help?
<rufsketch1> alsa mixer indicates nothing is muted
<rufsketch1> Hello everyone. My mic port doesn't seem to work. Can anyone help?
<rufsketch1> alsamixer indicates nothing is muted
<mangdood> My USB scanner doesn't seem to be detected
<RJ_Morph> ._.
<forgeaus> how do I fix grub 2 to rewrite stuff? managed to break it :( (deleted a partition I didn't need)
<forgeaus> I can still boot linux but its a pain having to use the grub rescue mode to do it
<gasWut> v
<robotdevil> has anyone done the latest kubuntu 12.04 batch of updates without a hitch?
<robotdevil> 64 bit
<amason__> robotdevil: yeh i have. what issue are you running into ?
<robotdevil> amason__: none, just scurred! System is working good now
<amason__> you can enable security only updates if you wish
<amason__> updates are usually pretty safe within a release
<robotdevil> think I might wait, I have many things installed, thanks for feedback thou
<sky100> how to add handbrake in kubuntu 12.04
<lordievader> sky100: Haven't you done so yesterday?
<sky100> lordievader,  yes ..but i wanna learn it
<sky100> someone did it for me..
<lordievader> sky100: Add the ppa that is posted here: https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-releases
<lordievader> sky100: And then run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install handbrake
<sky100> what is the add ppa command . lordievader
<lordievader> sky100: sudo add-apt-repository <ppa>
<sky100> ok
<ignerious> how to install desktop themes manually?
<ignerious> how to install desktop themes manually?
<BluesKaj> hey all
<Wizard> Hi o/
<neweruser123> du hello will da sommmbodie halp me
<lordievader> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<lordievader> !german| neweruser123
<ubottu> neweruser123: please see above
<neweruser123> german?!
<neweruser123> im not germen
<lordievader> neweruser123: My bad.
<BluesKaj> then use proper english
<neweruser123> I want to know how I can change my Grub wall paper
<neweruser123> so something nicer
<BluesKaj> lordievader, my bad ? ..that's not proper english either
<lordievader> neweruser123: Give grub-customizer a try.
<neweruser123> I installed it but i dont know how to use my jpg picture
<neweruser123> as a background
<lordievader> neweruser123: The image needs to be 640x480 and in the tga format.
<neweruser123> i chose the 1400x1050 resolution
<neweruser123> where do i get TGA pictures
<lordievader> neweruser123: It has been my experience that anything above 640 will not work. I used Gimp to produce a tga.
<neweruser123> oh ok
<neweruser123> OK i will install gimp can u tell me where I can find a site with linux games
<lordievader> neweruser123: Try google.
<neweruser123> what if they're .exe ?
<lordievader> neweruser123: With that I mean, no I don't know any sites :(
<Husar> 200+ updates today?
<lordievader> neweruser123: You mean windows games? Some run with the help of wine.
<neweruser123> is their any chance that some exe games will soon be linux
<neweruser123> or no chance
<BluesKaj> neweruser123, http://www.online-utility.org/image_converter.jsp
<lordievader> neweruser123: I'm sorry, not sure what you mean. Do you mean that windows games will be ported over to linux? A rare few are being ported yes.
<neweruser123> lordievader:  yes where can i find these ones being ported?!
<neweruser123> and BluesKaj thanks that will save alot of time
<NoiseCounselling> neweruser123: I think steam is being ported at the moment. That doesn't mean anything that runs under windows with steam will run under linux, but I'm guessing Half Life and DotA2 will be available.
<neweruser123> woohoo cant wait
<NoiseCounselling> and a whole lot of indiegames and such
<lordievader> neweruser123: No idea, like I said, use google.
<BluesKaj> neweruser123, I suggest installing imagemagick for help with converting images as well
<neweruser123> where can i find it
<BluesKaj> in the package manager /repos neweruser123
<neweruser123> I wrote in imagemagic in the software center its not there
<BluesKaj> neweruser123, 'imagemagick'
<neweruser123> nope no imagemagick came up looks like il just make one in Gimp
<BluesKaj> neweruser123, don't use the software center , use muon package manager
<neweruser123> oh no wonder
<BluesKaj> software center doesn't show it for some reason ..I never use it anyway
<lordievader> Strange that it doesn't... you would think it should.
<BluesKaj> there's too many package option apps , one is plenty if it works
<BluesKaj> confusing for new users
<lordievader> Isn't the software center one of those things created for new users?
<lordievader> To make things "easier"?
<neweruser123> Ok I downloaded dukenukem-linux.tgz how do i install it ?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, yes I think so and it doesn't help when it doesn't work
<lordievader> Things can allways backfire.
<neweruser123> anyone got any idea
<lordievader> neweruser123: Well first of all you need to extract it, .tgz is a compressed file.
<neweruser123> oh ok
<neweruser123> done
<neweruser123> theirs no setup file
<lordievader> neweruser123: Is there a "configure" file?
<neweruser123> im not sure can u help me on teamviewer
<neweruser123> im trying to open two games
<neweruser123> I have also realised my CPU meter widget isnt working
<neweruser123> i want it show all 4 cores
<lordievader> neweruser123: No I cannot. But is there a "configure" file in the folder?
<neweruser123> user.con  ?
<neweruser123> game.con ?
<lordievader> neweruser123: Do you know how to use a terminal?
<neweruser123> sort of
<lordievader> !paste| neweruser123
<ubottu> neweruser123: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> neweruser123: Could you post the output of the command ls in that folder there?
<neweruser123> ok what command should I type in?
<lordievader> neweruser123: ls
<neweruser123> I dont get it
<neweruser123> no idea
<neweruser123> if you would just do remote view and install it for me would be easier
<lordievader> neweruser123: Open up konsole (menu -> applications -> system -> terminal)
<neweruser123> its open
<neweruser123> but I dont know how to use it
<BluesKaj> neweruser123, make the terminal is open within the folder , or type the path to the folder in the terminal
<BluesKaj> make sure
<lordievader> neweruser123: Then type, cd <path-to-folder>
<lordievader> neweruser123: And finally type ls, and paste the output of the ls into pastebin.
<BluesKaj> personall I find it easiest just to right click within the folder,  choose 'actions'>open terminal here
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Never knew of that action, good to know, makes my life easier :)
<BluesKaj> lordievader, :)
<lordievader> neweruser123: As you can see, what BluesKaj said is also something you can do. Eliminates the whole cd <dir> command.
<neweruser123> sorry for the late reply was checking some thing
<neweruser123> ok terminal has opened the folder
<neweruser123> what do i do know
<lordievader> neweruser123: In the terminal you run (if you are in the correct dir) ls, and paste that output in pastebin or something similair.
<neweruser123> their is no output
<lordievader> neweruser123: Are you in the correct folder?
<lordievader> neweruser123: And the folder is not empty.
<neweruser123> yeah the folder i extracted
<neweruser123> i opened it with termical
<lordievader> neweruser123: You went inside the extracted folder, and in there you used the method BluesKaj told you?
<FlashDeluxe> hI! I got a question: i have a kubuntu 11.04 installed (in german) but the packages that i install via aptitude are provided in english language, how can i change it?
<neweruser123> yeah the method blues said
<lordievader> neweruser123: If you run pwd you get the correct path?
<neweruser123> yes home/tan/Downloads/eduke32
<lordievader> neweruser123: And ls doesn't return anything?
<BluesKaj> FlashDeluxe, first of all don't use aptitude , it's depracated , second change your locale in system settings then change your repository server in muon to the server in your country
<BluesKaj> FlashDeluxe, use apt-get in place of aptitude
<FlashDeluxe> BluesKaj, ok thank you :)
<BluesKaj> FlashDeluxe, then do sudo-apt-get update to update the sources.list
<BluesKaj> BBL
<neweruser123> no return
<neweruser123> on anything
<lordievader> neweruser123: And in dolphin you do see things in the folder?
<neweruser123> yes
<lordievader> neweruser123: You type the correct command?
<neweruser123> i did the other meothd
<lordievader> neweruser123: Ok lets try it differently, copy "ls -la" without the "" into the terminal.
<neweruser123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1016304/
<lordievader> neweruser123: Read the readme file, is it a linux version of the game?
<neweruser123> im sure it is linux
<neweruser123> got it from a linux website
<lordievader> neweruser123: Then I guess running "./eduke32" will run the game. Anyhow I need to go. Good luck!
<neweruser123> readme has no instructions
<neweruser123> ok bye
<neweruser123> i mightaswell go
<patriss> hi
<patriss> I search a interactive program for edit regular expression
<patriss> instead to use sed in command line of course…
<patriss> KRegExpEditor seems no more to exist
<neweruser123> i need help
<NoiseCounsellor> neweruser123: It might help if you wrote what you need help with
<neweruser123> NoiseCounsellor:  i need help to install http://www.playdeb.net/software/VDrift
<NoiseCounsellor> neweruser123: Sorry, I can't help you with that. But if you have a question, in IRC it's always best to simply type what you want to know instead of waiting for someone to respond to you. That way you'll more likely get people to respond who can help, instead of simply trying to get someone to pay attention, even if they have no idea. Like me for example. I can't find that package in the repos and the URL on the link you posted doesn't
<NoiseCounsellor> work for me, so I'd be stuck too.
<neweruser123> so is their anyway i can get that game
<neweruser123> Is it for ubunutu only
<neweruser123> should i switch to unbuntu
<NoiseCounsellor> if it is packaged for ubuntu I'd suspect it will run on kubuntu as well.
<neweruser123> I found many games but they keep saying repos not found or something
<neweruser123> "could not find package"
<neweruser123> heres another game i ust downloaded http://www.eternal-lands.com/page/download.php
<neweruser123> but i dont know how to install it theirs no setup file
<neweruser123> its for linux as u can see
<NoiseCounsellor> neweruser123: Did you read through http://wiki.vdrift.net/Installing#Installing_on_Linux  ? It seems the game doesn't come prepackaged and I'll have to admit, I don't know how to build from source myself. Maybe some of the other guys can help you with that
<neweruser123> damn linux is soo hard
<neweruser123> nothings ever straight forward
<neweruser123> i might just go back to windows and  be a average joe
<NoiseCounsellor> neweruser123: I found that if you have absolutely no clue about computers, the current linux desktops are by far easier to use that any windows. If you are willing to take a few steps up the learning curve, you will see that it is truly straight forward and, most importantly, well documented, whereas windows basically leaves you little other to do than start from scratch if something doesn't work the way you planned
<NoiseCounsellor> Then again, I will say that gaming on linux is not as comfortable as on windose. But I don't really care any more. I got Deus Ex running and if I ever feel like it, I'll get widelands or something, which are in the repos :)
<szal> neweruser123: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EternalLands see "Or, for newer versions of Ubuntu that support add-apt-repository" <- doesn't get any more straightforward than that
<neweruser123> ok imgoing to follow that ubuntu guide
<neweruser123> i cant even get past the first step!
<neweruser123> it dont work
<anda> hay all
<Gevatter_Gaul> hi
<Gevatter_Gaul> got a bug here
<Gevatter_Gaul> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=300047
<ubottu> KDE bug 300047 in DAV Resource "CardDav not syncing, no errors, while CalDav is ok for the same resource" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Gevatter_Gaul> just appeared with last update in my kubuntu
<Gevatter_Gaul> possible?
<ludger> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ludger> !postgres
<aaron__> hi
<Gevatter_Gaul> anyone? or can i submit this bug somehow to the kubuntu team?
<reisio> any fancy goodies to keep an eye out for between 10.04 and 12.04?
<reisio> yes, well...
<serge_> bonsoir
<lordievader> Good evening
<sparr_L> I am trying to track down why my new laptop refuses to suspend to disk ("hibernate"). When I suspend to RAM I can see that the scripts in /etc/pm/sleep.d/ are run with the parameter "suspend", and then again with "resume" when I wake it up. However, when I try to suspend to disk, those scripts are never run. What am I overlooking?
<lordievader> sparr_L: Do you have a swap partition?
<sparr_L> yes, much larger than my RAM
<lordievader> sparr_L: What happens when you run sudo pm-hibernate?
<sparr_L> who just asked me about sudo pm-hibernate?
<lordievader> sparr_L: I did.
<sparr_L> so, in order...
<sparr_L> screen blanked, screen backlight turned off, screen backlight turned on and I saw a flashing underline cursor in the top left of an otherwise blank screen
<sparr_L> this took about 2 seconds
<sparr_L> i waited 30 seconds, then pressed ctrl+alt+f1 and got my tty1 login prompt. the computer was no longer responsive to any input after this and i had to hold down the power button to turn it off.
<lordievader> sparr_L: Hmm, that ain't good...
<sparr_L> when I do K > Leave > Hibernate...
<sparr_L> the screen blanks, then there is a too-fast-to-read popup in the bottom right corner that disappears, then it stays blanked until i move the mouse or press a key and i get the password prompt like a locked screen
<lordievader> sparr_L: I had the same thing with the sleep mode through the menu, for me the workaround with pm-sleep worked, that was why I asked.
<lordievader> sparr_L: Does the sleep mode work like it should?
<sparr_L> K > Leave > Sleep used to behave the same as Hibernate, then I applied this fix: http://thecodecentral.com/2011/01/18/fix-ubuntu-10-10-suspendhibernate-not-working-bug
<sparr_L> now K > Leave > Sleep (or Power Button > Turn Off > Suspend to RAM) works fine
<sparr_L> possibly telling... I modified a script in /etc/pm/sleep.d to write to a log file. When I suspend to RAM, the log file gets two entries, one for Suspend and one later for Resume, as expected. When I try to suspend to disk, that script is apparently not run at all
<sparr_L> so, why that's not happening could be a good thing to figure out
<sparr_L> I suspect `sudo pm-sleep` will work, but am loathe to try it until I'm ready to deal with another lockup just in case
<sparr_L> err, i don't have pm-sleep
<lordievader> sparr_L: Have you checked the /var/log/pm-suspend.log for any hints?
<sparr_L> but pm-suspend works fine
<lordievader> sparr_L: Oh sorry, yeas I mean pm-suspend.
<lordievader> yes*
<sparr_L> my /var/log/pm-suspend.log has entries for all of my successful suspend/sleep/suspendtoram actions
<sparr_L> it has no entries related to my failed hibernate/suspendtodisk attempts
<lordievader> sparr_L: If you try to hibernate nothing is being added to the log file?
<sparr_L> correct
<lordievader> sparr_L: A nice way to find out is to run "tail -f /var/log/pm-suspend.log" and then try to hibernate.
<lordievader> Hmm....
<sparr_L> nor are the scripts in /etc/pm/sleep.d/ being run when i attempt to hibernate
<sparr_L> other than the popup in the lower right, which goes away too quickly to read, hibernate appears to behave identically to a simple screen lock
<sparr_L> let me see if i can identify that popup
<sparr_L> clearing all my notifications so i can see if a new one appears
<lordievader> sparr_L: Have a look at #5, not sure if it is an answer to the original question... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1914163
<sparr_L> ahh, good find
<sparr_L> will try that, requires a reboot
<lordievader> sparr_L: The "Power Management" service is enabled right? (See Startup and Shutdown)
<sparr_L> enabled and running
<sparr_L> reboot time, brb
<sparr_L> lordievader: that policy change appears to have worked
<sparr_L> just hibernated and came back
<sparr_L> minor annoyance at the way the screen behaves during the process, but that's not important
<lordievader> sparr_L: Ok, well glad that it works.
<sparr_L> thanks a lot
<lordievader> sparr_L: No problem.
<jamil_1_>  hi all
<jamil_1_> what do htop and  top show different memory usage ?
<jamil_1_> s/what/why
<lordievader> jamil_1_: What are the values, and what should it display?
<jamil_1_> htop: 1772/3922   top: 2709/4016
<jamil_1_> almost a difference of 1 gig
<lordievader> jamil_1_: Take a look at this: http://linuxtoolkit.blogspot.com/2010/02/understanding-memory-usage-from-top-and.html
<Galvatron> jamil_1_: For the actual memory usage you may use some graphical tool, like GNOME/KDE system monitor, which shows only the physically used RAM, and ommits cache.
<jamil_1_> ksysguard show 1.8 gig same as htop
<jamil_1_> so should I take htop as correct ?
<jamil_1_> I mean more usefull
<Galvatron> jamil_1_: What does take so much RAM?
<jamil_1_> eclipse/scala
<jamil_1_> + chrome tabs
<jamil_1_> in practice top's out is more usefull
<jamil_1_> because when top show 3.5 gig memory usage system gets really slow
<jamil_1_> even when htop is showing ~ 1 gig free ram
<lordievader> jamil_1_: Is in that situation a lot of swapping going on?
<jamil_1_> hmm could be the case
<jamil_1_> I have 2 gig of swap
<jamil_1_> not sure if its enough
<lordievader> jamil_1_: How much ram do you have?
<jamil_1_> 4
<lordievader> jamil_1_: I guess that is allright, though you cannot hibernate in this way.
<lordievader> jamil_1_: In htop do you see a lot of swap usage?
<lordievader> jamil_1_: Perhaps it is a good idea to check that info when your pc is running slow.
<Galvatron> jamil_1_: If you''re using ~3-4GB, it would be most reasonable to double RAM.
<lordievader> Galvatron: Why? 2~4GB is fine for most tasks. Unless you run many things at once or do ram heavy things I wouldn't recommend an upgrade...
<jamil_1_> nope, currently its only ~ 293 mb usage of swap
<lordievader> jamil_1_: Well if it happens a lot then a ram upgrade might indeed be a good idea. On my 2GB box I had it a lot until I upgraded it to 6GB.
<jamil_1_> lordievader: yeah, when pc gets slow I have seen higher usage of swap
<Galvatron> That's quite obvious, since even SSD's are painfully slow compared to RAM
<Galvatron> Unless you have some high-end pro solution, like Revo
<Galvatron> In Kubuntu 12.04 (KDE 4.8.3) the "Logging out..." window's appearance has not returned to normal after switching from Oxygen to QT-Curve
<Galvatron> In fact it's completely stuck and doesn't react to theme changes at all.
<ETHOXYL> Is there any good software available for capturing screenshots during DVDs?
<ETHOXYL> .....
<ETHOXYL> Is there any good software available for capturing screenshots during DVDs?
<ETHOXYL> Is there any good software available for capturing screenshots during DVDs?
<NoiseCounsellor> ETHOXYL: VLC media player can screenshot and ksnapshot can capture either your whole screen or a single window
<ETHOXYL> tyvm, I'll try those out
<luz3r> IKHIO
<luz3r> WHAT IS THIS?
<genii-around> I guess they couldn't wait around to find out.
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<jaxxxon> 123654
<mydogsnameisrudy> dont need any help everything is fine ... thx
<BarkingFish> Morning all.  Does anyone know how to completely kill, disable and utterly totally and permanently remove cron & anacron without having the system keep replacing one with the other please?
<BarkingFish> i took cron off last night - my system replaced it with anacron.  I took anacron off tonight - my system replaced it with cron, and also deleted kubuntu-desktop at the same time
#kubuntu 2012-06-01
<robotdevil> Is anyone else with me about wanting the older KDE menu (application laucher) that had a back button to make you be able to reverse out of menu entries. I nstead of having to use the written word on the right side
<toph> yea I kinda miss the back button. I wonder if the men can be modified to have a back button??
<toph> menu* sorry my 'u' key is half busted
<simplew> toph: i remember it could
<robotdevil> simplew: you sure
<simplew> robotdevil: im not sure if i understand well your question, can you rephrase it?
<robotdevil> simplew: is it possible to use an older version of application launcher (kickoff) in newer versions of kde eg. kickoff from kde 4.6 on kde 4.8
<robotdevil> or enabled the back button
<simplew> robotdevil: get the source and rebuild it against kde 4.8
<simplew> robotdevil: thats the only way to get it working
<robotdevil> ok
<robotdevil> um that seems a little daunting, thought maybe since widgets are removable they could just upsteam some the older kickoffs
<toph> right click > switch to classic style
<simplew> robotdevil: yes you can have the classic and default layouts
<robotdevil> classic is painful, so windows 98
<simplew> well i love classic
<simplew> and it has nothing to do with windows crap
<toph> I just wish windows key would open the kickoff and windows space wold open that drop down search thing no matter what program I'm in
<robotdevil> toph: I thought you could set that
<toph> I can't get it to take just meta to open the kickoff menu and meta+space to open the drop down thing didn't work if certain programs were the active window
<robotdevil> you mean krunner altf2
<NoiseCounsellor> I currently have /usr/, /var/, /srv/ and /opt/ on their own partitions, or rather on their own drive even, but I'd like to move them to the / partition. Could I simply boot from a live-CD, move the data to the / partition and delete the entries from /etc/fstab, or is there something more to it?
<genii-around> NoiseCounsellor: mv would work, yes
<cancer> Hi
<cancer> anyone knows about supybot here?
<cancer> just need a little help.
<cancer> !error
<ubottu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Unit193> Best bet would be to go to #supybot.
<cancer> Unit193: i went there often, but never got reply.
<Unit193> You need to ask clearly what you want, and give them time to answer.
<cancer> i'm just facing an error. 'Error: "" is not a valid command.
<Unit193> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Unit193> Use that, but in #supybot.
<cancer> i am already there asking the same question
<anda> hay all
<Wizard> Hi.
<Wizard> How can I display dependencies of a package?
<Wizard> (Using apt)
<Wizard> I cannot find it in man.
<lordievader> Wizard: Something like apt-cache depends <pkg>?
<bazhang> Wizard, man apt-cache
<Wizard> Thanks, guys.
<ignerious> hello
<ignerious> :)
<ignerious> can any one help me regarding my eclipse issue
<ignerious> ?
<Tm_T> ignerious: cannot know until you have given enough information to know the problem (:
<ignerious> my eclipse is not starting up after I have installed new software
<ignerious> what should i do??
<Tm_T> ignerious: what new software did you install? have you tried launching eclipse from command line? if yes, does it give any information what does it do when it fails?
<ignerious> yes
<ignerious> it shows this "home@home-G31M-ES2L:~$ eclipse
<ignerious> Accessing non-adaptable element org.eclipse.ecf.examples.remoteservices.hello.ds.host
<ignerious> Accessing non-adaptable element org.eclipse.ecf.examples.remoteservices.hello"
<ignerious> and then it goes off
<ignerious> ???????
<ignerious> pleaseeeee help me
<Tm_T> patience, please
<robotdevil> how do I make quassel use firefox
<Tm_T> ignerious: I have to admit that I'm unsure how to get more debug information out of eclipse, but I wonder if this kind of thing is related: http://livinginjava.blogspot.fi/2010/08/eclipse-fails-to-start.html
<ignerious> Tim_T: ok checking it out
<Wizard> robotdevil: set it as default browser.
<robotdevil> Wizard: wonder how that got changed
<robotdevil> update maybe
<robotdevil> anyway thanks
<Wizard> You're welcome :)
<pozop> Hi! when I try to open my konqueror bookmarks with the launcher, my Kubuntu 12.04 tries to do it with rekonq. How can I change it back to konqueror?
<pozop> uninstalled rekoq already, just do not need it
<Tm_T> pozop: have you changed your default browser to konqueror in system settings?
<pozop> my default browser is opera. It worked before
<abouossama> hiii all , i have a question about how to do my media keyboard controls work with kubuntu it work good with my ubuntu but with kubuntu no, so i dont know the problem what is it can you help me ??
<ignerious> any body please help my eclipse is not starting up after new software installation
<skramer_> I have forked-daapd set up on my PC, but Amarok2 on my Kubuntu 12.04 laptop can not see the share. Unfortunately, I could not find any help on the net. Dolphin shows the DAAP share under "network:", but I can´t see it under "zeroconf:". Anybody could tell me please what went  wrong?
<ignerious> help me pleaseeeeeee
<ignerious> any body please help my eclipse is not starting up after new software installation
<isemenov> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi isemenov
<isemenov> Riddell: hello! remember, a couple months ago we were planning to do some packaging, for me to learn the process?
<Riddell> isemenov: oh aye
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<Riddell> isemenov: join us in #kubuntu-devel if you want help
<SamuraiJack> hello
<SamuraiJack> I have a really weird problem with my Kubuntu setup, perhaps someone can help me
<SamuraiJack> right now I'm on very internet connection - its not stable periodically dissapears at all, low speed, etc
<SamuraiJack> and when the inet connection comes crazy, my desktop freezes
<SamuraiJack> literally the task bar does not react on any mouse movements
<SamuraiJack> kikoff launcher doesn't work, etc
<SamuraiJack> yet I can press "Alt+F2" and launch some application from some other launch menu
<SamuraiJack> this only happens when connection goes crazy - all is well, when I'm completely offline
<SamuraiJack> so it seems like KDE is doing DNS requests or some other stuff
<VIZIO> need help with external drive in kubuntu 11.10  folders disappear and it fails to unmount correctly
<SamuraiJack> I tried to google for a bug in KDE, w/o results
<SamuraiJack> any ideas?
<WotWhere> Hi, cant figure why.. i see Garbled image parts  in firefox.. when i MouseOver on a Grid of images.. other parts of teh page are redrawn and show Garbled images.. it feels like a repaint is happening (Allthough it should).. but why are other parts of the page repainting weird pixels...
<VIZIO> is it possible certain drive enclosures are wonky in kubuntu or ntfs support for large folders is bad?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<WotWhere> its not happening in Konqueror only firefox.. it keeps repainting the page when i move the cursor over the image grid.. but why is it showing junk? Although it does repaint correctly when the mouse movement stops
<VIZIO> what video card you got? open source or proprietary drivers?
<VIZIO> bc i experienced something similar with open source drivers.
<VIZIO> the newer versions of firefox can use hardware acceleration. try turning that off. there is a check box somewhere.
<WotWhere> :Vizio i have fglrx drivers installed and have ATI radeon 7770OC
<VIZIO> somewhere in advanced settings in firefox is a checkbox for hardware accell.. uncheck it.. does it still happen?
<WotWhere> :Vizio Also the whole screen shows garbled image for a millisecond and then repaint ok.. it does this when new programs are started or closed..
<WotWhere> :Vizio I think i solved it.. under system setings->Display and monitor-> Size & Orientation.. theres DFP1-to-DFP10 + CRT1.. I checked the 'Unify Outputs' checkbox at the top.. and chose DFP10 as the primary output.. then Save as default and Apply.. its not doing it in Firefox now and hasnt happend to the whole screen either,
<VIZIO> now.. does anybody have any idea why folders would suddenly get botched and unable to unmount an external ntfs?
<VIZIO> WotWhere: you have dual monitors?
<VIZIO> or just more than one output but only one screen
<WotWhere> vizio: no i have just the 1 monitor.. normal desktop setup
<VIZIO> hmm.
<WotWhere> oh.. i spoke too soon the problem remains
<VIZIO> is there something wonky with the ntfs support in 11.10?
<WotWhere> so y do i have DFP1-9 and CRT1 as blank and DFP10 as connected?
<VIZIO> let me look and see what mine says...
<WotWhere> on clicking identify Outputs.. it does say DFP10
<VIZIO> i have nothing under dfp1 or crt1 they are greyed out. i do have a lvds tho
<WotWhere> i was having the same problem with Unity as well
<VIZIO> guess it doesnt matter what it calls it.. only matters is it works..
<WotWhere> ya i suppose ur right.. but y list DFP 1-9
<VIZIO> is the one connected listed at the top?
<WotWhere> DFP1 to DFP9 =blank..  then DFP10(Connected) then CRT1 Blank
<VIZIO> you also have the catalyst control center to change the same settings? whats it say there?
<WotWhere> checking
<ignerious> any body please help my eclipse is not starting up after new software installation
<ignerious> help me pleaseeeeeee
<VIZIO> usually installing fglrx installs catalyst. looks just like the windows display settings.
<WotWhere> yes i can start catalyst.. but dont know how to start as Admin
<VIZIO> there should be a catalyst as admin in the menu along with the regular one
<WotWhere> yes and it doesnt start.. i am using the other one(user)
<VIZIO> hmm
<WotWhere> i guess the quest is howto start catalyst (admin) or as super user..
<VIZIO> try kdesu catalyst from run box
<VIZIO> alt=f2 kdesu catalyst
<VIZIO> hmm doesnt launch for me like that either
<nyuszika7h> Hi, I made a second profile in Konsole but it can't be selected in Yakuake. I tried relaunching it.
<VIZIO> amdxdg-su -c amdcccle  in terminal
<VIZIO> nope i stand corrected that doesnt work for me either
<WotWhere> well i cant do su.. i think its locked by defualt
<VIZIO> kdesu amdcccle   in the alt+f2 run box did it!
<WotWhere> i have the admin account passwd correct but the su accnt is locked.. i think
<nyuszika7h> Also, how do I resize Yakuake?
<ignerious> help me pleaseeeeeee
<ignerious> eclipse is verry important to me
<eakky> hello
<mydogsnameisrudy> howdee
<WotWhere> Visio: got disconnected
<WotWhere> Hi, cant figure why.. i see Garbled image parts  in firefox.. when i MouseOver on a Grid of images.. other parts of teh page are redrawn and show Garbled images.. it feels like a repaint is happening (Allthough it should).. but why are other parts of the page repainting weird pixels...
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen>  i'm having some trouble with lcd weather plasmoid
<amundsen> it's been working the last week
<amundsen> but it doesn't display the weather correctly
<amundsen>  at least in bbcukmet
<Chakotay> Can someone help me to get sound working on my laptop? It's a Toshiba Satellite C655-S5123, and I have Kubuntu 12.04 32 bit installed
<BluesKaj> Chakotay, first of all , is there any sound at all , like system sounds ?
<Chakotay> BluesKaj: No sound at all.
<BluesKaj> Chakotay, open a terminal and do , aplay -l , pastebin the output
<Chakotay> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017839/
<JuJuBee> Anybody having issues with Google Chrome freezing up? Im runnning 11.10 with 3.0.0-20 kernel and chrome is freezing up on me several times a day. Seems to happen more when I ctrl-T to get a new tab and start typing an address
<BluesKaj> Chakotay, have you turned up the controls and unmuted any MM in the ctrls in alsamixer?
<Chakotay> BluesKaj: No, I don't even have the volume adjustment by the clock
<BluesKaj> Chakotay, open a terminal and type alsamixer
<Chakotay> BluesKaj: OK, it's up, and the master volume was all the way down. I just turned it up
<Chakotay> BluesKaj: still no sound
<BluesKaj> Chakotay,  make sure the Master, PCM,  Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key'
<Chakotay> BluesKaj: That worked! Thank you. How can I get the volume icon down by the clock?
<BluesKaj> make sure there are no MM in the ctrl boxes , they should have 00 at the bottom
<BluesKaj> install dmix
<Chakotay> BluesKaj: Thank you. I really appreciate your help
<BluesKaj> Chakotay, np :)
<BluesKaj> Chakotay, sorry , it's called kmix,  for the little vol ctrl in the panel
<Chakotay> BluesKaj: Thank you, I was just going to ask you that
<BluesKaj> odd that it didn't install by default
<Chakotay> BluesKaj: This is odd http://paste.ubuntu.com/1017857/
<BluesKaj> Chakotay, ok ,try installing alsa-base alsa-utils
<Chakotay> BluesKaj: It gave me that same message about no longer being needed
<susundberg> Hey all, i had at 11.04 nice app at the launch bar that allowed me to click through directories and then open that in dolphin
<susundberg> no i do not have that in 12.04 and i would love to get it back. I guess it was widget, any idea what?
<BluesKaj> susundberg,  folderview ? in the add widgets
<susundberg> BluesKaj: yeah, but that opens the folder directly if i click the folder
<susundberg> something similar yes
<BluesKaj> Chakotay, that message is about left over gnome stuff not alsa
<susundberg> i mean say i have $home/foo/bar that i want to open, now when navigating with folder view widget to foo, and click that it will open that folder in dolphin. What i would like to clikc 'foo' then 'bar' then 'open'
<susundberg> and there was such in 11.04 :)
<BluesKaj> right click on folderview and choose settings
<BluesKaj> susundberg,^
<susundberg> yes ?
<susundberg> (what there=)
<BluesKaj> look around , personally I don't use it
<susundberg> i did that before bothering you here, i couldnt find option that would correspond that
<Chakotay> BluesKaj: Ok, I found it in the package manager and reinstalled it. I will restart and hope it works. Thank you again
<susundberg> rechecking shows option "click to view folder" but that seems to do nothing as far as i can deduct ..
<susundberg> BluesKaj: oh nevermind, i found the thing with apt-cache, magic name is 'quickaccess'
<BluesKaj> susundberg, quickaccess doesn't seem to be in widgets
<susundberg> yeah, install was required at least for me
<mydogsnameisrudy> plasma-widget-quickaccess
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> mornin' mydogsnameisrudy
<Maximum_> hi
<bigbrovar> Bonjour people
<BluesKaj> hmm, Firefox , and java seem to use a lot of gpu resources , depends on the website though...anyone else notice this ?
<BluesKaj> err flash and java that is
<FreeZZZ> здраствуйте
<Riddell> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bimmel> Hi, how can I enable 3d support on my Ati HD5870 with the open source driver?
<BluesKaj> bimmel, have you tried enabling in system settings ..I have to ask
<ewerton> ola
<ewerton> algum brasileiro?
<BluesKaj> !pt | ewerton
<ubottu> ewerton: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bimmel> BluesKaj, uhm really? wait
<bimmel> BluesKaj, where exactly? I dont mean the KDE WM stuff. I mean in non kde applications
<bimmel> BluesKaj, for example vmware constantly complains there is no 3d acceleration available
<BluesKaj> bimmel, kmenu>computer>system settings>desktop effects>enable desktop effects at startup
<bimmel> BluesKaj, the desktop effects work fine. But lots of non kde things are quite jittery, vmware, firefox 3d page inspector
<ewerton> hey, it's my problem, desktop effects dont start...
<ewerton> to desktop effects on kubuntu it's necessary to install compiz???
<bimmel> ewerton, no
<bimmel> they should work by defult
<BluesKaj> ewerton, if desktop effects don't work with them enabled then compiz won't work either ...you may need a graphics driver upgrade
<ewerton> my graphics drivers upgrade is done
<BluesKaj> bimmel, which kubuntu/kde version?
<bimmel> 12.4 with all upgrades and backports enabled
<ewerton> whait, i'll write here the problem...
<ewerton> *wait
<BluesKaj> ewerton, yes but I mean maybe you need a better driver
<ewerton> the desktop effects don't be actived...
<ewerton> I did upgrade my graphics driver at this moment, but dont worked...
<bimmel> BluesKaj, so everything kde related just works with kms. But what do things like vmware mean, when they say "no hardware 3d acceleration available"?
<ewerton> sry my english...
<BluesKaj> bimmel, sorry I'm not familiar with VMware , so i can't say
<bimmel> BluesKaj, i'll ask in the vmware chan
<nyuszika7h> I installed kubuntu-full on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. How can I get pure Kubuntu (KDE) without losing any important things?
<BluesKaj> I have used VB a few times but decided to dual boot insteqad , less problematic
<DarthFrog> !purekde | nyuszika7h
<ubottu> nyuszika7h: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<nyuszika7h> Thanks
<BluesKaj> ewerton, which graphics driver ?
<ewerton> I updated my video driver but still does not work
<bimmel> BluesKaj, or can you generally tell me whats the advantage (or not) of fglrx for Cypress cards?
<BluesKaj> ewerton,  I can't help if you don't tell mw what graphics cards you have
<ewerton> ok, sry, i dont know
<BluesKaj> dunno for sure, bimmel , but I heard the fglrx driver is buggy
<BluesKaj> ewerton, open a terminal do, sudo lshw -C video , the card will be listed as product
<ewerton> ok, it's done!
<ewerton> after actived, it's necessary logout... --'
<BluesKaj> ewerton, so what does it say beside product ?
<BluesKaj> ok , yes if activated , then reboot
<ewerton> yes, is it.
<ewerton> i forgot this
<ewerton> thanks for help me
<BluesKaj> ewerton, just curious , what does,  sudo lshw -C video , say ?
<ewerton> want you that i type in konsole this?
<ewerton> for u?
<BluesKaj> sudo lshw -C video
<ewerton> *-display
<ewerton>        description: VGA compatible controller
<ewerton>        product: GF104 [GeForce GTX 460]
<ewerton>        vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
<ewerton>        physical id: 0
<FloodBotK1> ewerton: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ewerton>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<ewerton> is it ok?
<BluesKaj> ewerton, I just needed the "product" line as I said above , but anyway....
<ewerton> haha, sry, i'm 24 hour without sleep, i'm tired... and my english isn't good too
<ewerton> ok, bye
<bimmel> This week is totally full of confusing people in IRCs
<BluesKaj> bimmel, yeah we've had a few probs here lately with language interpretation/meanings and it can be frustrating at times
<sysdoc> OK, where did they hide the Jockey icon?
<sysdoc> I do not see in system settings
<bimmel> its not there, use the search in startmenu
<sysdoc> I did the search, lol
<bimmel> on mine when I type jockey, it shows it as "additional drivers"
<sysdoc> Search on Jockey or Additional drivers doen not work for me, wth?
<sysdoc> And I was just in it before reboot adding nvidia driver
<sysdoc> weird
<santiago009> hola
<santiago009> hi
<santiago009> some help with my cisco Scientific atlanta 2100r2 i cant get into de administration mode. My ip is 192.168.100.1
<santiago009> #argentina
<BluesKaj> santiago009, is the modem pw protected , run 'route' in the terminal to find the modem IP
<somdeb> Client Quit
<Unit193> /quit
<genii-around> /me sips
<somdeb> what is /quit ?
<Unit193> It quits the client, thought you were going for that.
<genii-around> somdeb: How you exit this place
<somdeb> genii-around: I didnt get you
<BluesKaj> it's how one exits the chat
<somdeb> BTW how is pinguy linux compared to mint and ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> we don't do polls or comparisons of OSs here , somdeb
<mellhen> does anyone know how to make dolphin show syning status of dropbox? using 12.04
<edge> How do i disable the trash can in dolphin?
<benonsoftware> hi
#kubuntu 2012-06-02
<dbenson> hi all, new Kubuntu user here (switched from Ubuntu)..  I'm having trouble getting Blender to pan using shift+mmb and I think it's a kde issue. Is this the right place to ask about this?
<Riddell> dbenson: you could be right, kde seems to have middle mouse button as being a scroll wheel substitute
<dbenson> Riddell: thanks for answering!  any idea on where that setting would be?  nothing obvious jumps out in System Settings and searches aren't yeilding much (or i'm doing them wrong)...
<alexandre> Hi, i have a question, for "security" reasons (friends etc) i will just boot kubuntu at the "console" modus, so i can start x and kde "manually" work this ? sry for my bad englisch... in german : Aus "sicherheitsgründen" würde ich gerne kubuntu im konsolenmodus starten lassen, damit ich später manuell kde , per befehl starten kann.. ist das möglich ? ...
<Sentynel> alexandre: would it not be easier to just have it start kde and make you log in?
<Sentynel> sudo start kdm is the command you're looking for though
<alexandre> thats what i mean, sry for my englisch, but when i start my pc, kde starts automatically ....
<Sentynel> alexandre: system settings > login screen > convenience > disable auto-login and password-less logins if either is enabled
<Sentynel> that'll make it ask for a password to log in
<alexandre> oh big thanks :)
<dbenson> does anybody know the difference between virtualbox and virtualbox-ose in kubuntu 12.04?
<DarthFrog> dbenson: I believe the OSE (Open Source Edition) doesn't have USB support.
<dbenson> darthfrog: thank you...
<Tedel> hi there
<bazhang> hi
<Tedel> mind a couple of questions before switching? I was using fedora 16, but I really got troubles when upgrading (as kernel panic error I even didn't understand). Now I'm connecting through Mageia2 , but my computer keeps turning on itself when I tell it to shut down. I'm really really feeling frustrated now. Is Kubuntu running properly on AMD machines?
<bazhang> sure
<Tedel> (sorry if my frustration can be really felt, but I'd rather spend two hours reformating to something that WILL WORK than to suffer day after day...
<bazhang> try a livecd then
<Tedel> ok, I downloaded the kubuntu LiveCD. I don't have any CD where to burn it now... can I create a USB to launch it?
<bazhang> sure
<Tedel> that's great, can you point me where?
<bazhang> use unetbootin, usb-creator, or other methods to create it
<Tedel> OK, but I'm on Mageia now... :(
<Tedel> hold, let me breathe and ask properly
<bazhang> unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<bazhang> see if they have a Mandriva/Mageia2 version
<Tedel> great
<bazhang> pendrivelinux.com has some things to do it too
<Tedel> now, I really need to ask a few things before trying, ok? this is my production machine, and I don't want to jeoparzie years of work
<Tedel> fedora is RPM based. Ubuntu (and its cousins, like this one) are DEB based. Will this ever be an issue?
<bazhang> Tedel, pardon?
<Tedel> mm... sorry, I didn't explain myself
<bazhang> you cannot use RPM and DEB together, no
<Tedel> I am a fedora user and I'm not familiar with DEB-based distros like Kubuntu. When you use Fedora, you update packages frequently. You save a lot of bandwidth because of the delta rpm (drpm) packages you download. I wonder if there is anything similar in Kubuntu
<bazhang> aha
<Tedel> ok, that was one question.
<Tedel> the second is about the software. I usually use open source, but, I have a Nvidia graphic card. Using Kubuntu, will I be able to use the Nvidia driver?
<bazhang> what card
<Tedel> mm... GeForce 8-something...
<Tedel> 512 MB
<Tedel> 8600
<bazhang> Tedel, depends what kind of performance you want, I suppose. the proprietary drivers will work for that as far as I know (having a similar nvidia card myself), though I've always used the OSS drivers without any hassle
<Tedel> fair enough, thanks. next question, please. I read on Ubuntu that this latest release has 5 years support. does this mean that I will not need to reformat my computer in 5 years and still get what the latest release offers?
<Tedel> you know, latest kernel, latest versions of software, and the like
<bazhang> ubuntu/kubuntu/etc are not rolling release
<Tedel> ok
<Tedel> one last question, please
<bazhang> so while some things are made available via backports/PPA(unsupported) and the like
<bazhang> if you want the really latest you should use the more recent releases
<Tedel> from 1 to 10, how stable Kubuntu is?
<bazhang> or a rolling release distro
<bazhang> impossible to answer as that depends on the hardware
<Tedel> would you recommend a rolling release distro?
<Tedel> I see
<bazhang> hah NO
<bazhang> apt is far superior to pacman and the like
<Tedel> you've been very patient with me, I appreciate that
<bazhang> but to each his own
<bazhang> there's an ubuntu manual , not one explicitly for kubuntu that I know of
<bazhang> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Tedel> mm... let's see. if I install ubuntu, can I install the KDE desktop if I want to?
<Tedel> I'll check that link
<bazhang> sure
<Tedel> ok, THAT could be an option, then
<bazhang> kubuntu-desktop package for kde4  xubuntu-desktop package for xfce4 lubuntu-desktop, and so on
<bazhang> then just switch at the login window
<Tedel> I see
<Tedel> seems I'll need to go the store to buy a blank CD
<bazhang> usb stick works fine
<Tedel> but honestly I don't know how to create one. is there any manual or something?
<bazhang> should be, just a moment
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick  Tedel this may be of interest
<firefox88> Is it at all possibe to expand storage with an extreanl 1.5TB hdd formated in UFS2 = soft updates in kubuntu?
<Tedel> I will check it
<Tedel> thank you
<bazhang> firefox88, whats ufs2
<firefox88>  second gneration of the freebsd ufs filing system
<bazhang> firefox88, so you want to change it to some other fs? then use that as a shared drive? whats the goal here
<firefox88> No i prefer to have a backu volume of ufs becuas osx and linux both support ufsfiling system
<bazhang> firefox88, so you simply want to share the drive, mount it via fstab to have it available for storage?
<firefox88> exatly bazhang
<bazhang> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<bazhang> firefox88, that above may help
<bazhang> not used to sharing with UFS, though you say it works, so ok
<sunitasethi> hi
<bazhang> hi
<sizz_> is there a character map for kde4?
<sisqonrw> hi all. i need urgent help i tried to install lx-office-erp_2.6.3-1_all.deb. during the install process he ask me something about kdm. kubuntu restarts then and now i cant boot kubuntu. i thing i have to install kubuntu-desktop but i cant boot and have no internet. what can i do? can i do something to fix it?
<sisqonrw> i have an unetbootin kubuntu 12.04 usb stick
<ALS-IT-NET-PC> servus use...
<Notimik> hi is it possible to resize the task manager panel in kubuntu? now it is like 50% of the screen width and that is not cool :(
<rork> Notimik: right click the panel > panel settings > you'll have some tools to change the size, move it to another side etc. It's not possible to change the size of widges though.
<Notimik> rork: oki, i deteled it and put it back and now it takes up like 75% of my screen width
<Notimik> so my task manager gets really tine even with 4 active applications now
<Notimik> every time i remove it and put it back it get wider now it is 85%
<ICWeiner> Hi.
<ICWeiner> Has anyone here named their computer? Not something like "kubuntu" or "desktop". Something more individual.
<ICWeiner> I want to name mine but I can't think of anything.
<Cenbe> Can I turn off the desktop switching when I use the mouse wheel over the task manager?
<liudas> hello everyone. is it possible to make some kind o launcher (shortcut on desktop) to execute terminal command
<javier__> im new
<rork> welcome
<javier__> thx
<odinsbane> Here is what I would like and I don't know if it is possible. I would like to install KDE with Kile and an SVG editor onto a 4gig usb drive.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<jvcleave> hello - anyone successfully installed kubuntu (any version) on a MacBook pro 8,2+?
<RiotingPacifist> my keyboard keeps sending weird charcters for just about anything not alphanumeric, e.g instead of quote i get ¨ but only if i hit it twice, any ideas what this is?
<RiotingPacifist> Oh I just realised "+space gives me what I want but i'd rather not have to do that.
<sky100> hi
<sky100> how to do the auto replace for audacious in xchat
<sky100> i loaded the script in .xchat 2 folder
<sky100> if i type / audacious the then song name is up in the room
<sky100> then*
<dethos> Hello, anyone knows how can i install oxygen-gtk in ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> dethos, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> oxygen-gtk widget style is already available on kubuntu
<dethos> ubuntu
<dethos> i switched the desktop enviroment!didnt like the other!
<BluesKaj> dethos, then you should ask in #ubuntu
<rork> RiotingPacifist: it's a keyboard setting that allows you to make special those special characters
<rork> RiotingPacifist: they're called deadkeys, you can change your keyboard in System Settings > Input Devices > Keyboard > Layouts, add a variant without deadkeys
<dethos> BluesKaj: ok, do you know where i can find the official kubuntu repositories?
<BluesKaj> dethos, they're the same as ubuntu , but if you want kde , then there's kde-look.org or kde.org
<BluesKaj> all kubuntu apps are available in the same repos as ubuntu apps . dethos
<spacebug-> I have problems with my sound playing like double speed. This happens first time I open "audio setup" in kmix while playing sound and it also happens every time the root user is trying to play sound when my normal user plays sound. Sound card is 'Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster' and I'm using Gstraeamer as backend though same thing happens if I try VLC backend so probobly not there the issue is. (12.04 system)
<westyvw> is anyone else trying to use the ubuntu software center for Humble Bundle and fail in Kubuntu?
<westyvw> i guess not the ubuntu software center app but the rtepository in general
<westyvw> is it even possible with Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> westyvw, don't know for sure , but this might give you a clue http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/humble-bundle-devs-talk-gaming-on-linux
<westyvw> if using Ubuntu, the link opens the software center and you can download. In kubuntu the pat-url gives package not found.
<apachelogger> what url?
<apachelogger> what does it look like?
<westyvw> apt-url. so I take it Ubuntu game packages arent in Kubuntu, and I am wonding what to add
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> perhaps ubuntu messed with the spec again and forgot to update apturl :P
<apachelogger> then the url would not work with apturl
<westyvw> its a simple apt-url mime type with the package name. for bastian for example: apt://bastion
<apachelogger> hm
<westyvw> i just think i dont have a link to the packages or Kubuntu doesnt participate in the Ubuntu Software Center login and extras
<apachelogger> oh yes
<apachelogger> that would require an account and whatnot as you'd probably have to pay
<apachelogger> which apturl cannot do
<apachelogger> which is one of the reasons I want it replaced
<apachelogger> though FWIW I don't think Muon Software Center can access that stuff right now either
<westyvw> its already paid for through humble bundle and i do have an Ubuntu account.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what gives?
<apachelogger> westyvw: yeah, but apturl itself does not handle ubuntu authentication at all
<apachelogger> it literally just parses the url and tries to get the package as if you were using muon or apt-get
<apachelogger> westyvw: so for the time being you'll have to install the ubuntu software center to d that
<apachelogger> spacebug-: how do you generate sound from a user and a root session at the same time?
<westyvw> can i run the spoftware center in Kubuntu?
<apachelogger> westyvw: sure
<westyvw> ok lets see how much crap it has to bring in with it. LOL
<spacebug-> apachelogger: I play sound in audacious as my normal user and start dolphin as root and from that dolphin I choose an mp3 and play with amarok
<BluesKaj> spacebug-, why are you using audacious and amarok at the same time ?
<apachelogger> more interestingly, why are you running dolphin as root ^^
<apachelogger> spacebug-: sounds like a problem with either PA or alsa.... hard to say as audacious doesn't use PA as far as I know
<spacebug-> BluesKaj: to test this issue
<spacebug-> I sometimes use the "open folder as root" thing and that seems to play a sound messin up my playing
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, yes , don't think audacious use pulse
<BluesKaj> err uses
<spacebug-> is does pulse in gnome at least
<spacebug-> it does use*
<spacebug-> anyhow also the first time I open the "audio setup" from either kmix or systemsettings this happens
<BluesKaj> spacebug-, don't open dolphin as root , it's not necessary
<spacebug-> in my case it was
<BluesKaj> your mp3s are pw protected ?
<spacebug-> I had them all owned by root to not accidently mess with them ;)
<BluesKaj> does amarok play your music at double speed ?
<spacebug-> not by default no
<BluesKaj> without audacious
<spacebug-> no
<BluesKaj> then what's the problem ?
<spacebug-> that the sound gets messed up at different times. Like when going in the settings menu for the sound and if trying to play as another user
<jvcleave> anyone successfully installed kubuntu (any version) on a MacBook pro 8,2+
<BluesKaj> spacebug-, , you'll have to be more specific
<spacebug-> BluesKaj: well I can try writ something later about that
<odinsbane> What is a good KDE svg editor?
<cancer0> how to install Kubuntu-12.04 DVD i386 ISO. DVD boot ok, do i need to select 'Install Kubuntu in Text mode'?
<cancer0> i'm confused about it desktop. i have used kubuntu 11.10.
<cancer0> lordievader: hey
<odinsbane> cancer0: you boot from the dvd and then click install kubuntu. What happens after that?
<cancer0> odinsbane: after dvd boot first two options are 1. Start Kubuntu / 2. Install Kubuntu in Text mode.
<fasta> How do I get previews to work in dolphin for PDF files? I already told Dolphin to show them for PDF files, but it just doesn't work.
<Tm_T> cancer0: you can start kubuntu
<cancer0> odinsbane: i once selected 2 options 'installed kubuntu in text mode' and it started installation in text mode. i'm confused about it appearance after installation.
<lordievader> cancer0: Good evening.
<cancer0> Tm_T: no i won't
<Tm_T> cancer0: and when it has started up, there's a n icon on the desktop for install
<cancer0> lordievader: :) hi
<cancer0> Tm_T: it's not working, that's keep loading loading and loading.
<BluesKaj> fasta , set them to open with okular
<Tm_T> interesting
<fasta> BluesKaj: it's already configured like that.
<cancer0> Tm_T: what if i install it with 2nd option 'install kubuntu in text mode', after intallation what look will i get, textmode appearance Or Gui...
<cancer0> lordievader: do you still have command in mikrotik? :)
<Tm_T> cancer0: the same look you get when installing the other method (:
<Tm_T> cancer0: only difference is the installer
<lordievader> cancer0: mikrotik?
<cancer0> Tm_T: thanks, i was confused about it's appearance after installation. Ok, that's a installer interface only!
<cancer0> lordievader: Mikrotik server. am i talking to the wrong guy.
<lordievader> cancer0: I think so, i have never heard of mikrotik myself.
<cancer0> lordievader: then, i'm sorry. confussion.
<apachelogger> spacebug-: does it happen without audacious?
<apachelogger> i.e. does it happen with only PA enabled applications running?
<cancer0> lordievader: how about installing Mint? what's you opinions.
<cancer0> lordievader, i mean difference btw ubuntu 12.04 | Mint 13
<fasta> I get a preview when I hover over them, but not in the actual icon.
<lordievader> cancer0: What? Linux Mint is that what you are talking about? No idea. I have not used Mint for very long, so I cannot say.
<BluesKaj> cancer0, pls discuss other OSs in #kubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> fasta, use the preview mode in dolphin
<fasta> BluesKaj: the problem was that I didn't have strigi-plugins installed.
<fasta> BluesKaj: it works now.
<fasta> BluesKaj: that's something which is rather bad about KDE: configuring a feature which then doesn't work, because it hasn't been installed without any warning.
<fasta> Either a feature should work, or it shouldn't.
<fasta> It shouldn't silently fail.
<cancer0> Ok, Thanks guys Tm_T  :)
<cancer0> cya
<BluesKaj> dunno fasta , strigi plugins must be installed by default here
<fasta> BluesKaj: what do I need to install to get the non-broken version of KDE?
<fasta> BluesKaj: I installed Ubuntu, and I installed -- I think kde4 or kde.
<BluesKaj> which kde do you have , fasta ?
<fasta> BluesKaj: latest from Ubuntu Precise.
<BluesKaj> fasta, did you install kubuntu-desktop ?
<fasta> BluesKaj: no. That won't have any effect on my ~/.kde right?
<BluesKaj> fasta, for a complete kubuntu experience you need kubuntu-desktop, otherwise you will continue to have problems with plugins etc
<fasta> BluesKaj: any point in installing kubuntu-full?
<BluesKaj> that's more apps than you may need
<fasta> I am very happy with the KDE packages in Ubuntu, btw.
<BluesKaj> fasta, well , you'd better install kubuntu-desktop at the very least
<fasta> BluesKaj: I almost got it.
<fasta> BluesKaj:  I get some KNetAttach crash and it asks me whether I want to set a stacktrace, but I'd like to see what information I share. How can I do that?
<BluesKaj> fasta, were you launching a browser , if so which one ?
<fasta> BluesKaj: I don't know.
<fasta> BluesKaj: it was when I logged back in.
<fasta> BluesKaj: so, likely it relaunched everything from my previous session.
<fasta> BluesKaj: but I would like to know what happens when I put a checkmark next to 'send crashreport'.
<BluesKaj> fasta, it's known bug , if you would just update and upgrade with apt-get , the upgrade will take place and your crash should not reappear
<fasta> BluesKaj: I upgraded 2 minutes ago.
<fasta> BluesKaj: it's crashing for a different reason here, though.
<BluesKaj> fasta, also do a dist-upgrade
<fasta> BluesKaj: what does that do in this case?
<fasta> BluesKaj: after a reboot all crashes are gone.
<BluesKaj> fasta, good
<BluesKaj> fasta, dist-upgrades kde apps and it's depends
<skreech__> fasta: apt-get dist-upgrade is somewhat of a supercharged version of upgrade. In short it takes more things into context and will remove packages if it deems suitable which apt-get upgrade will never do
<fasta> BluesKaj: hmm, now jovie crashes when I start it :/
<Bunie> mind my noobiness, i havnt used linux in a loooong time and last time i did it was Ubuntu.. But isnt it "sudo apt-get update"?
<Bunie> "can't open apt-get"
<fasta> jovie(5531): KUniqueApplication: Cannot find the D-Bus session server:  "Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-ckrKCBV7TA: Connection refused"
<fasta> Bunie: type "which apt-get" in the terminal.
<Bunie> "/user/bin/apt-get"
<BluesKaj> 0 8bu yes it is , but it's also sudo apt-get upgrade , and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Bunie> usr*
<BluesKaj> Bunie, ^
<BluesKaj> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Bunie> but its not able to open apt-get
<Bunie> "sh: 0: can't opn apt-get"
<skreech__> Bunie: what are you typing in the konsole?
<Bunie> "sudo apt-get update"
<fasta> Bunie: try a vtty. Control-Alt-F1
<fasta> Bunie: then login there.
<fasta> Bunie: and try again
<Bunie> that worked
<Bunie> typing it in the vtty worked
<fasta> Bunie: then I don't know what you did, but you broke it
<fasta> Bunie: and it would be far too time consuming to guess what's wrong.
<fasta> Bunie: find someone in your vicinity that knows it a bit better than you.
<Bunie> its probably the way i set it up lol. i used liliusb to make a persistant whatever
<Bunie> running it in persistant usb mode
<fasta> I have no idea what that is.
<fasta> Then again, I don't know everything.
<Bunie> bootable usb installer that can be written to
<BluesKaj> Bunie, so you haven't installed kubuntu
<Bunie> lolno, thats probably my problem
<Bunie> kay new plan: whats a tool that can back up a HDD in its entirety?
<BluesKaj> !dd
<Bunie> ill ask over in #Windows, ill be doing the backup over USB
<Bunie> on Win7
<Bunie> Thanks for your help guys
<indryx> hi
<lordievader> Hey indryx
<indryx> priwet
<fasta> BluesKaj: I get the following if I do ps ax| grep dbus: http://paste.kde.org/491834/
<fasta> BluesKaj: I think too many are running.
<fasta> Qt: Session management error: Could not open network socket <- wth is this?
<fasta> BluesKaj: what's the part of KDE that wants to do anything with network configuration?
<fasta> BluesKaj: I already setup my network perfectly and KDE seems to want to have its own reality.
<cancer0> Tm_T: i have installed kubuntu 12.04, but grub isn't installed.
<cancer0> Tm_T: after machine restart it goes to 'Grub rescue:'
<cancer0> i'm now here with mint
<cancer0> DVD
<BluesKaj> run sudo update-grub
<lordievader> cancer0: Check this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<BluesKaj> fasta, open network manager and fix your settings
<cancer0_> am i visible?
<cancer0_> ok, i am
<cancer0_> this is the error i'm recieving :/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<lordievader> cancer0: Are you running a live cd?
<cancer0_> Yes,
<cancer0_> i'm
<lordievader> cancer0: Have you mounted your harddrive? Mainly the partition containing root (/)
<cancer0_> lordievader: i don't know, what is happening now. what only i know is that machine booted to the 'Grub rescue' and then i used my mint live cd. finally i'm here. that is all i understand.
<lordievader> cancer0_: Here being the live cd? As I said, dollow the guide. The guide is assuming you use a ubuntu live-cd.
<fasta> BluesKaj: I don't even want to use network manager.
<fasta> BluesKaj: network manager doesn't have the ability to configure the network in ways that I want.
<fasta> BluesKaj: what's the KNetAttach thing?
<cancer0_> lordievader: but last time when i tried ubuntu live cd it didn't worked. can i make live usb of ubuntu 11.10 and boot with that. will that work.
<fasta> BluesKaj: I would like to remove it from my system.
<lordievader> cancer0_: From my experience getting a live-usb to work is more trouble than a live-cd, what went wrong with the cd? But I guess it will work with a live-usb too.
<cancer0_> lordievader: ok, i'll try the cd again.
<cancer0_> brb
<BluesKaj> fasta, how do you have your network setup , with /etc/network/interfaces file ? and resolv.conf?
<fasta> BluesKaj: yes
<fasta> BluesKaj: I think it basically works perfectly with the exception of that crash.
<BluesKaj> fasta,well then if you installed kubuntu-desktop then you need to remove network manager because it rewrites /etc/resolv.conf settings
<fasta> BluesKaj: it does that without regard to what was there before?
<fasta> That's a DATALOSS bug.
<BluesKaj> fasta, yes
<fasta> BluesKaj: ok, it's gone.
<fasta> BluesKaj: so, just log back in and it should be OK?
<fasta> I still think it is retarded that the system claims there is no way to create a socket, when it could just use wget a test file to check that it does work.
<fasta> It's object orientation gone completely wrong.
<BluesKaj> fasta, you may have to add your dns server settings to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<fasta> BluesKaj: it seems to work now.
<fasta> Still, I don't get why network manager is pushed so hard.
<fasta> It's just a fancy GUI with _less_ features.
<fasta> Well, there is also a daemon part to it.
<BluesKaj> fasta, it's for those who don't feel like editing networking files , and NM works out of the box on 99.9% of ethernet connections
<fasta> BluesKaj: then it should be possible to have it partly manage it.
<fasta> BluesKaj: so, for the main internet connection there would be some NM stuff and for other things there would be a text area where I can define those things.
<BluesKaj> fasta, dunno , I either use it or I don't . mostly not except for the laptop
<BluesKaj> default NM settings have always been fine here , but I prefer to set up network interfaces with static IP and' dns etc so NM is an additional layer that's not required
<fasta> I think it works again.
<cancer0> lordievader: i'm now with kubuntu 11.10 live cd
<cancer0> what to do now?
<cancer0> how to repair grub. machine boot to 'Grub rescue
<cancer0> BluesKaj: any help?
<cancer0> Windows xp is also installed.
<lordievader> cancer0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<cancer0> lordievader: is this possible to repair grub from windows xp?
<cancer0> lordievader: i think, i can manage to get in to xp.
<lordievader> cancer0: I don't know of any method inside windows to repair grub.
<jvcleave> hey all - trying to install kubuntu 12.04 on a Macbook pro 8,3  - i can get to a command prompt with networking via recovery mode - running apt-get update now
<jvcleave> any clue where to go from here?
<genii-around> jvcleave: When you try to start normally, what happens?
<jvcleave> black screen
<genii-around> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jvcleave> startx gives me "No Screens found"
<genii-around> What video card is inside?
<jvcleave> actually 2
<jvcleave> Radeon HD 6770M
<jvcleave> Intel HD Graphics 3000
<genii-around> jvcleave: When it has black screen, you are able to ctrl-alt-F1 to console?
<jvcleave> not sure - I am at the prompt now
<jvcleave> reading the nomodeset
<genii-around> recovery mode command prompt is different... Ideally to get to regular prompt and see if it's loading the radeon driver for the video ( which recovery mode won't tell you )
<jvcleave> ok - will try that now
<jvcleave> no ctl+alt+f1 :/
<genii-around> try ctrl-alt-f2
<jvcleave> ok
<jvcleave> no ctl+alt+f2 either
<genii-around> Hm
<genii-around> The latest info I could find was https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-2/Oneiric ... did you have 11.10 on it previously?
<genii-around> ( eg: you could install 11.10, upgrade to 12.04 )
<jvcleave> no 11.10 - fresh install
<jvcleave> i tried that too - this is the farthest I have gotten
<genii-around> jvcleave: If you have root recovery, try: modprobe -l | grep radeon      and see if the radeon driver is available
<genii-around> ( should say something like kernel/drivers/video/aty/radeonfb.ko and kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/radeon.ko )
<jvcleave> yeah - those are there
<genii-around> So you could try: modprobe radeon        from the root recovery, then try to enter normal startup with: telinit 2
<loez> Hello
<jvcleave> member:genii-around: not sure I understand "then try to enter normal startup with: telinit 2"
<loez> I have a simple question. Could anybody help me pls
<genii-around> jvcleave: If you try to do: startx     in root console, it can't start the X server because it's in single user mode. telinit 2  sets the system to multi-user mode ( the normal state )
<genii-around> !details | loez
<ubottu> loez: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<genii-around> jvcleave: Alternately, after the modprobe radeon .. type exit to get back to the recovery menu and then choose boot normally
<genii-around> Work, afk
<jvcleave> tried the modprobe/telinit - same error with startx
<jvcleave> startx give me this - looking it up now "v_bios address out of range 0xd00"
<loez> Thank you! 12.04 LTS works just fine. What I need help on is finding an app that will copyu only new files to one external Hard drive to another
<loez> Your help will be highly appreciated
<genii-around> loez: backuppc is in the repositories, and provides a front-end to rsync
<genii-around> jvcleave: telinit 2 is probably not working as it used to, before system starting using upstart. I would suggest: echo "radeon" >> /etc/modules          to make it load during boot, see if that helps
<jvcleave> lsmod shows it - still necessary?
<genii-around> jvcleave: X cannot start in root/single user
<genii-around> ( even if the proper driver is loaded)
<jvcleave> I can login as user
<jvcleave> (in recovery)
<genii-around> But you still only have 1 console, not 7 like normal. X wants to start in the 7th console
<loez> This backuppc will copy newly added photos from an usb hard drive to another.
<jvcleave> i wonder if I blacklist radeon if the intel chip works
<loez> I have being doing it manually, but let me tell you, it is a pain
<genii-around> loez: You can use it in a number of ways. Maybe look into rsync examples. You can copy local-local, remote-local, local-remote, remote-remote. You want local-local with options to only copy new or recently changed files
<loez> yes, that is the idea. To only make another copy of my family photos from one had drive to another
<loez> It is only local.
<genii-around> loez: rsync -azv /directory-path-with-photos-to-copy/ /directory-path-to-put-them-in/         for command-line. If your user doesn't have write access on the destination requires sudo
<loez> Excuse my ignorance but is there a GUI app that will make it easier?
<Bunie> whenever i make a bootable usb with liliusb, that squash fs file's checksum becomes incorrect. is this normal?
<genii-around> loez: grsync is a GUI frontend to rsync, which you can use.
<loez> genil-around: I will try it. Thank you! Thank you! You are great!
<loez> genil-around: For president lol. Man Thank you dude
<Bunie_> Woo, Kubuntus installer rocks lol
<Bunie_> internet dropped out while downloading language packs, scared me lols.
<toph_> is it possible to make the windows like say dolphin tranparent like the folder on the desktop? sort of a wire frame look?
<toph_> I'm running Kubuntu 12.04
<Torch> toph_: right click on the application window's title bar -> advanced -> special application settings -> appearnce and fixes -> acttive/inactive opacity might help
<Guest3660> hello
<toph_> thanks torch
<toph_> not quite what I was looking for
<toph_> I want a wire frame look like the background of the window was punched out
<Torch> kde can do a lot more than anymore can imagine, but maybe it can't do that ;-)
<toph_> and compiz still doesn't work huh?
<Torch> as far as i know there's no reason to use compiz with kde.
#kubuntu 2012-06-03
<seb_> How do I downgrade flash from 11 to 10.x ? the new version does not work with my computer.
<DarthFrog> seb_: Re-install.
<DarthFrog> Oh, just flash.  Hmm.  In the immortal words of Emily Litella, "Never mind".
<seb_> Went i re-install 10 , Ubuntu
<seb_> Went i re-install 10 , Ubuntu install center brings me back to 11
<seb_> Ubuntu software center sorry
<Kubuntu_AL> Can you help with a Kubuntu wireless problem?
<Kubuntu_AL> Can anyone help me with a Kubuntu wireless problem?
<mr-rich> Kubuntu_AL: Ask and wait ... if someone knows the answer, they will answer ...
<Kubuntu_AL> My wired connection works. Wireless doesn't work. Wireless goes IN and OUT. Get msg, 'WLAN interface Setting network address'. Address is never set. Can anyone help?
<mr-rich> Kubuntu_AL: laptop?
<Kubuntu_AL> Running Kubuntu 12.04 LTS on Acer laptop. (Wireless works fine in Windows 7 on same laptop).
<Kubuntu_AL> Have dual boot Win7 and Kubuntu 12.04
<mr-rich> Kubuntu_AL: Get the make and model of the wireless card and check if it's compatible w/linux
<mr-rich> some aren't
<Kubuntu_AL> I got wireless to work fine with Kubuntu 11.10 on this same laptop
<mr-rich> Kubuntu_AL: clean install or upgrade?
<Kubuntu_AL> K11.10 was clean install in part 5 alongside Win7 in partv 3
<mr-rich> Kubuntu_AL: so,you upgraded to 12.04?
<Kubuntu_AL> It seems a lot of people are having trouble with wireless on K12.04
<mr-rich> I haven't upgraded yet ... I'm waiting for the point release due out this month ...
<Kubuntu_AL> In K11 I downloaded all available updates in Muon, but OS froze twice at 37% when installing the updates. So I killed 11.10 and did a clean install of K12 64-bit
<mr-rich> Kubuntu_AL: did you have a shitload of updates on 11.10? If so, I find that doing a few at a time is the way to go ... saveing the kernel upgrades for last ...
<Kubuntu_AL> I created discs for K12 32 & 64-bit and Ubuntu 12 32 & 64v bit. I was going to try all of the V12 discs until I could get the updates loaded OK.
<mr-rich> I save the kernel upgrades for last since they need a reboot ... I don't reboot often ... :)
<Kubuntu_AL> MR-RICH - Can I open a channel to you to discuss further?
<mr-rich> Kubuntu_AL: is that necessary? if we talk here, someone else may see the conversation and be able to offer better advice ...
<Kubuntu_AL> That's fine. Let's talk here.
<mr-rich> I've upgraded since 11.04 on this box and had problems ... This time I'm waiting for the point release before I upgrade to 12.04 ...
<mr-rich> opps ... since 10.10 ...
<Kubuntu_AL> I have a PC I built that is dual boot Win7/Kubuntu. Was K11.10, then updates came down for V12.04. I loaded all and everything is fine. My connecxtion is wired of the desktop.
<mr-rich> same here ... I have an old laptop that I run Ubuntu on and the wireless upgrade did fine there ...
<mr-rich> depends on the wireless card ...
<Kubuntu_AL> I'm trying to load Kubuntu on my laptop since I can't get Skype tp work on my desktop. Desktop is 64-bit also. Normal sound works , but audio fails in Skype, therfore I thought that I would try loading Linux and Skype on my laptop.
<mr-rich> Did skype work before the upgrade to 12.04?
<Kubuntu_AL> NO
<Kubuntu_AL> I do well in Windows environment. I'm a programmer (not a hot shot, but I make a living at it). I'm a babe as far as Linux goes.
<mr-rich> prolly a problem with the cam you have ... I do research before I buy any hardware to make sure my system will support it ...
<mr-rich> I've been running GNU/Linux systems since 1995 ...
<mr-rich> I haven't dual booted in 10 years ...
<Kubuntu_AL> On my desktop the camera was okay. I can't recall if audio incoming or outgoing failed. Don't think it wwas both.
<mr-rich> I run M$ Win7 as a VM under Kubuntu ...
<Kubuntu_AL> Nice
<mr-rich> I had a problem with my cam mic on 11.04 ... always sounded like Alvin on the outgoing ... :)
<mr-rich> One of the later updates fixed it ...
<mr-rich> I also run Mac OSX on a VM ...
<Kubuntu_AL> I read that audio drivers for Skype were no good for 64-bit hardware. Fixing the problem is described as hit or miss.
<Kubuntu_AL> What is you base OS on your desktop
<mr-rich> Kubuntu all the way ...
<mr-rich> I have 2 computers that have NEVER seen an M$ OS run natively ...
<Kubuntu_AL> I ran Ubuntu and was happy until the Unity desktop. This forced me to move to other Linux's until I settled on K.
<Kubuntu_AL> I'm happy with K on the desktop, but I want Skype to work.
<mr-rich> Unity will eventually come around ... but it's limited for now
<mr-rich> It's why I stick w/Kubuntu ...
<Kubuntu_AL> Unity is based on search for what you want. How do you search for progs if you don't know what is on your system. That's what menus are for.
<mr-rich> Rand Fadora for a looooong time ... too cutting edge sometimes and updates between versions was dicy
<Kubuntu_AL> I've read that K may run into problems with the latest Gnome (2.5?? or 3.x) and that K devs may go to another desktop technology.
<mr-rich> I'd say if you're ready to commit, ditch the dual boot and go Kubuntu ...
<mr-rich> KDE & Gnome are 2 differen desktops ...
<Kubuntu_AL> Opps true
<mr-rich> I remeber KDE and Gnome from the pre 1.0 days in the 90's ...
<Kubuntu_AL>  The articles though seemed to suggest that Kubuntu devs may have to change their desktop technoloy for some reason or another.
<Kubuntu_AL> Generally, I very happy with KDE.
<mr-rich> started out as just KDE using the QT tool kit ... back then, the QT license was not OSI comatible, so Gnome was forked from KDE and started using the GTK tool kit instead ...
<Kubuntu_AL> My problem is that Linux seems to crash more than Win-XP SP3 and Win7.
<mr-rich> I have not had a crash on my Kubuntu systgem ever ...
<mr-rich> Plasma desktop went topsy-tervey a time or two, but that's it ... restart X and done
<Kubuntu_AL> I kinda recall reading about desktop interfaces for Unix/Linux over the years. I get confused about all the talk of Gnome, KDE, X-Windows, QT, ... How to make since of it all ?
<mr-rich> I once had an uptime of 160+ days ...
<Kubuntu_AL> I run one too many progs or have too many windows in Chrome or Firefox and everything may freeze.
<Kubuntu_AL> 160 days.. I'm doing good for 16 hours
<mr-rich> I have at least 2 dozen window open right now including 6 VMs ...
<mr-rich> but I also have 16GB of mem ... :)
<mr-rich> What do you do for programming?
<Kubuntu_AL> I assume that you need 3 or 4 screens to keep track of all of those windows?
<Kubuntu_AL> Work for a battery company. Create programs and web site to report battery test results. Do a good bit of Excel apps also.
<Kubuntu_AL> Yourself?
<mr-rich> I have 4 desktops and and a HUGE monitor ... :)
<mr-rich> web? php? asp? ?
<Kubuntu_AL> ou program for work or pleasure?
<mr-rich> I do  bit of web programing on the side ... not that good at it, but I try ...
<Kubuntu_AL> We're a MS shop. VB.Net, c# and a little javascript
<mr-rich> I'm an old geek ... worked on mainframes for years ... now I sell furniture and get a few programming/admin gigs on the side when I can ...
<Kubuntu_AL> we've used VB5, 6 and VB.Net versions up thru VS.Net 2010
<mr-rich> Did some VB in my day ... recently I wrote myself a little VBA utility at work to print clearance tags from M$ Word ...
<Kubuntu_AL> We'll probably load the VS.Net 2012 beta soon.
<mr-rich> Made myself an Excel spread sheet to track my monthly sales and keep track of my commisions ...
<mr-rich> they use Sharepoint ...
<mr-rich> I don't think they expected any of the sales staff to use Sharepoint to the degree that I have ... :)
<mr-rich> Well, I don't know what to tell you about your wireless card unless you can backport the drivers from 11.10 to 12.04 ... I think I'm off to bed ... I'll play with my Macbook a bit  then nood off ...
<jvcleave> mr-rich: you run kubuntu on a macbook - been trying allday :/
<Kubuntu_AL> ?? Do I need to set a pwd somewwhere to join '3kubuntu' properly? The dialog adfter the Join button wants me to enter a pwd.
<mr-rich> You need to register a nick ... I'm off to bed ...
<mr-rich> jvcleave: no ... macbook runs lion ... nite
<Kubuntu_AL> Thanks. Perhaps we'll talk again.
<Portiz> Hello
<Portiz> May I ask a question please?
<Portiz> May I ask a question please?
<Portiz> it's about Unbutu
<Portiz> I am not asking for money! It's just a simple question
<yupitsme> Uh huh?
<yupitsme> Well maybe you should consider a different material.
<Portiz> Jesus! You guys are so helpfull, but you know what Thank your help! What goes around come arouind. HJabe a good night
<yupitsme> Clearly you should use cotton because it is a breathabe material
<yupitsme> Yeah this channel is crowded but what are you gonna do it's here
<ugribugri> hello
<ugribugri> anybody ?
<ugribugri> can help meÅ°?
<ugribugri> hyű
<ugribugri> can you help me
<Gus81> sorry, i speak spanish
<ugribugri> sorry ombre i can speak only english ang hungarian
<Gus81> mmm... do you need?
<Gus81> ugribugri: a ver, decime... En que te pudeo ayudar? sorry :(
<Guest24487> посоветуйте IRC клиент, pidgin уже второй день не может соедениться, снес
<rork> !ru | Guest24487
<ubottu> Guest24487: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<rork> !ask | ugribugri
<ubottu> ugribugri: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rork> Also:
<rork> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<CokeAddict> hil
<CokeAddict> any one here?
<lordievader> Hey CokeAddict
<ishan> hello
<CokeAddict> whee can I download the wallpapers that come with the extra wallpapers pack of Kubuntu?
<lordievader> CokeAddict: Try kde-look.org, they are probably on there somewhere.
<CokeAddict> lordievader, it is impossible to find them...
<CokeAddict> lordievader, if you help me with the package name, I can download it
<lordievader> CokeAddict: There are a few packages with wallpapers: kde-wallpapers, kde-wallpapers-default, plasma-wallpapers-addon, kdewallpapers
<rork> CokeAddict:  If you install the packages most wallpapers are stored in subdirectories of /usr/share/wallpapers/ the plasma wallpapers are a bit more scattered in the kde directories: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/i386/plasma-wallpapers-addons/filelist
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<sky100> hi
<sky100> how to install adobe reader in kubuntu 12.04
<fasta> sky100: search in software center for adobe.
<fasta> sky100: but I would suggest okular.
<fasta> sky100: okular is probably the best PDF viewer now.
<sky100> fasta : ok , ty
<fasta> Perhaps there are some patented algorithms in adobe which makes certain things look better, but I really don't notice the difference.
<BluesKaj> sky100, okular is installed by default
<fasta> BluesKaj: is there some easy interface to setup NFS?
<fasta> BluesKaj: otherwise I will just do it manually.
<BluesKaj> acroread used to be an adobe reader , but I haven't seen it in a while
<sky100> BluesKaj,  ok
<BluesKaj> fasta, I have a simple guide saved ..hang on
<BluesKaj> fasta, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<IdleOne> thunderbird is refusing to move more then one email at a time :/
<IdleOne> hmm, might be because I am on +1
<toroc> Hi
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, I'm on 12.10 , sending or receiving ?
<toroc> is there a problem with the quantal extre repo?
<BluesKaj> toroc, no , it's not available for quantal packages yet
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: no no, when I try to move to a folder it doesn't do anything
<toroc> oh ok is there any alternative?
<toroc> for example language support iceweasel and so on?
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: I'm trying to do some cleaning of my inboxes
<tobiasBora> Hello !
<tobiasBora> I'd like to programm a Kwin script, and I saw here :
<tobiasBora> http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/KWin/Scripting
<tobiasBora> that if we hit wm console, we have the Desktop Console which will appear.
<tobiasBora> Hovewer, I've nothing.
<tobiasBora> How could I open this console ?
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, sorry I can't replicate your issue ..I just moved some to another folder from the inbox without a problem
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: I can move one at a time, multiple emails at once it is chocking
<IdleOne> not a big issue as I don't have that many to move but it can be time consuming for someone with hundreds of emails I suppose.
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: also it does not seem to be running my filter rules
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, just moved 10 emails into another folder in t-bird without a problem
<tstaerk> hi, init=/bin/bash as boot parameter does not work for me
<BluesKaj> tobiasBora, I tried that tutorial as well, none of the commands work for me either ...it' must be old or they've forgotten to list an app or other command that's required
<tobiasBora> BluesKaj: Thanks. And what is the news way to programm with Kwin ?
<BluesKaj> tobiasBora, I don't know offhand, sorry :(
<tobiasBora> BluesKaj: ok, thanks.
<BluesKaj> tobiasBora, after running the quickstart commands in the krunner, open your browser , there should be a script loaded at the top in FF
<tobiasBora> BluesKaj: i don't see anything... But I've kwin 4.8, so maybe it is why it doesn't works !
<BluesKaj> tobiasBora, 4.8 is default in 12.04 ... I found another tutorial saying "wm console" in krunner should open a kwin console but that doesn't work for me either
<tobiasBora> BluesKaj: somebody told me that a project with the 4.9 version exists : projectNeon for kubuntu
<tobiasBora> and a beta version will release on Monday
<tobiasBora> But I found a function, and I'd like to build it with the keypad keys, but it doesn't work with the keypad. Do you know why ?
<BluesKaj> tobiasBora, no I don't ... my sripting knowledge is limited as it is , so trying to run scripts in Kwin is beyond my scope.
<tobiasBora> Oh, BluesKaj, it's not a script, only a global shortcut. But binding with numpad function isn't possible...
<gul> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<renosis> Hi, I want to upgrade to gimp 2.8, but whenever I try to use apt-get install gimp it says I have the latest version... but the version I have is 2.6. I take it gimp 2.8 hasn't been added to the repository yet? What is the best way to go about getting the latest update?
<DarthFrog> renosis:  http://www.tuxgarage.com/2012/05/install-gimp-2-8-in-precise-and-oneiric.html
<renosis> Ah, thanks!
<renosis> awesome, that did it... thanks again DarthFrog!
<BluesKaj> just checking some indows IRC Clients , this Mononchrome is very muchlike mirc or xchat but very configurable ...no default colours etc or serverlists
<BluesKaj> this would be a nice client for experienced IRC users on linux
<jvcleave> ok - day 2 of trying to install on the macbook :)
<jvcleave> so since xorg.conf is deprecated apparently what is the modern approach to making this change? (point 3) http://scottlinux.com/2011/06/05/install-linux-mint-11-on-macbook-pro-82/
<kristjan_> Hello
<kristjan_> i made clean installation of kubuntu 12.04
<kristjan_> i updated wireless drivers , but i can not connect to wireless network
<kristjan_> wired connection is ok
<kristjan_> it wont show any wireless networks and i can not check enable wireless
<kristjan_> any help?
<spacebug-> KDE does not play any of the notification sounds. If I try the little play button next to the sound it is supposed to play it's still silent.
<elvenfighter> spacebug-: there must be an issue with priority of sound cards
<elvenfighter> spacebug-: or even with the audio driver you're using
<spacebug-> elvenfighter: I thought that also so I disabled my internal soundcard in BIOS, still the same. I have sound otherwise just not the notifications
<dougl> how long is kubuntu 12.04 good for?
<spacebug-> supported five years
<dougl> err - shelf life of kubuntu 12.04 - lol
<dougl> spacebug-, thanks
<dougl> I think I am gonna replace my ubuntu 10.10 with kubuntu 12.04
<dougl> yep gonna do up a USB install before I commit a new HD for it... suggestions welcom
<elvenfighter> spacebug-: is pulseaudio running? Is the priority of your discrete sound card higher than priority of internal card on system notifications ?
<spacebug-> pulse is runing yes and my card I want to use is the top most one in every place in phonon settings
<douglarret> ?
<elvenfighter>  spacebug-: also try to run pavucontrol, system notifications might have been muted from there
<elvenfighter> spacebug-: there's an opportunity to block notificaions via KMix, try to look there
<spacebug-> elvenfighter: the 'even sounds' i kmix is at the buttom but I cannot change it
<elvenfighter> spacebug-: Do you mean the slider is inactive? Or can you give a screenshot?
<spacebug-> I see the slider but I cannot move it. Yes wait
<spacebug-> elvenfighter: http://spacebug.se/filer/snapshot1.png
<spacebug-> elvenfighter: you know what, pavucontrol fixed it
<spacebug-> there I could shange the volume
<spacebug-> ;)
<elvenfighter> spacebug-: glad you've coped with it :)
<spacebug-> ;) Thanks for the help
<douglarret> When  attempt to boot the 12.04 amd64 mi machine hangs with artifact on scree and kb & mouse are no responsive  - ani suggestions?
<elvenfighter> douglarret, previous versions worked well?
<ForgeAus> hey uh libpython2.6 is outdated it seems right? so how do I get something running that requires it? (makehuman for blender)
<cba123> I've been having a weird issue where my Contextual Menus get frozen if they don't load right the first time.  It stays until I close the program that I started them with.  Any idea how I can do close the contextual menu without closing the program?  Or are they handled by the program not KDE?
<kodomo> hi folks - is there any way to get a battery applet to load into trayer on kubuntu?
<douglarret> elven  ubnt  10.10 installed flawlesslee
<douglarret> kebord does not work onthis machine
<douglarret> installing 12.04 intext mode
<kodomo> I'm using xmonad and would like to avoid loading the plasma panel
<kodomo> On Ubuntu, there used to be gnome-power-manager - but that one's not available on kubuntu, it seems... so is there a replacement for non-KDE users?
<kodomo> any non-kde users around?
<ForgeAus> uh this is kubuntu
<kodomo> (I admit that's a funny question on #kubuntu :P
<ForgeAus> everyone here is a kde user lol
<kodomo> *sigh* - so I have to wait for xmonadbuntu to find answers to my questions? ;)
<cba123> kodomo, I have to ask, you did google first right?  I searched for "battery applet for kde" and have like 5 that I see
<ForgeAus> do you think it could it be a problem installing the oeneric package?
<douglarret> do nvidia drvers get installed when you install 12.04 in txt mode?
<kodomo> cbathat's not exactly what I'm looking for... I'm loo,king for "battery applit in kubuntu 11.10 working with trayer which may be started independently of KDE"
<kodomo> (sorry for typos - I'm on a train ride with about 1.5s latency on the echo  for of my input ;) )
<kodomo> cba123: that's not exactly what I'm looking for (see right above - tab didn't work ;) )
<kodomo> I'm part of the few Linux users which suffer from the tendency to build distributions around window managers ;)
<douglarret> Installation step failed - Hmmm, looking for some suggestions or guidance installing 12.04 on my desktop computer in text mode :)
<douglarret> skipping ssh software seems to work
<douglarret> seems kubuntu is not as popular as ubuntu - why is that?
<lordievader> douglarret: Not sure why, but I think it is because canonical is pushing ubuntu more than kubuntu. And they got the money.
<douglarret> lordievader - always the money messin shtuff up.
<lordievader> douglarret: These are just my thoughts... They don't have to be true ;)
<douglarret> lordievader, agreed :)
<kodomo> hm - is anyone aware of a kubuntu channel covering kubuntu in the sense of a distribution (package lists) rather than KDE?
<douglarret> how can I get a console login on a fresh install of 12.04 with no x?
<ChrisE> doesn't it just boot up to a login prompt if you don't have X installed?
<douglarret> x crashes my box
<ChrisE> ah, you want it to boot without trying to run X?
<ChrisE> have you tried picking recovery mode from the grub menu?
<douglarret> gonna try that now - sec
<Galvatron> If X crashes, starting without it won't solve anything
<Galvatron> What's your GPU and drivers?
<douglarret> was gonna try to install nvidia drivers for my nvidia card
<Galvatron> Best use the latest (295.53) from X-Updates/X-SWAT
<douglarret> thanks
<Galvatron> What card, by the way?
<douglarret> gt220
<lorddelta> Hello? I'm using Kubuntu, and I'm having issues with KWin. I asked in the kwin channel, someone thought my issue was a lack of nvidia glx. It seems these packages were removed from the ubuntu repos awhile ago. Are they any solutions to kwin/nvidia opengl compositing issues at this time? I kinda like the effects kwin has to offer, but its nigh unusable as is.
<Galvatron> What card and drivers?
<lorddelta> Nvidia Geforce 9600 M GS...sorry I may have fixed my problem: does anyone else have the show-paint plugin? If they could verify that the desktop looks like its having a siezure when being used...
<lorddelta> I always assumed I had some horrible driver problem, lol
<Galvatron> What do you need the paint for?
<lorddelta> I don't!
<lorddelta> I had no idea it was on.
<lorddelta> Sweet. :D
<lorddelta> Fixed my problem, sorry to waste your time!
<step> hello
<Galvatron> Now I have a problem. I was plying with a QtCurve theme andafter getting back to Oxygen some element, like Krunner, the shutdown//logout window, or the frames showing the position and size of a window after dragging it to a screen's border/corner, are still themed with it.
<Galvatron> I've already removed all the possible stuff related to this theme i had on HDD, especially in the KDE's configuration folders, but still no luck
<Galvatron> I know i could just delete the whole of KDE's config and re-configure it, but It would take a lot of time and so I don't feel like tring.
<douglarret> my wobbly windows dont work :(
<douglarret> how do I run a command everytime I login?
<Sentynel> douglarret: system settings > startup and shutdown > autostart
<fasta> Where does the KDE time widget gets its idea of time?
<fasta> Never mind.
<fasta> I think it's buggy when there is a slightly wrong system configuration, but it works here now.
<douglarret> Sentynel, thanks
<dougl> finally got a decent install of kubuntu but my fonts look ugly and I dont get any effects on my desktop - any suggestions? (googling now)
<dougl> where do you change the number of desktops on the desktop cube?
<MAMOHT> Hi guys. I have install Faenza icon theme, but icon for Leave -> Restart display incorrect. Question: "How to change this icon and for future any other icon in icon pack in KDE".
<douglarret> where do my kde desktops configs reside? when I try to log in my desktop filickers then I go back to the login screen all the time - how can I default my kde setting to try to resolve this?
<Snowhog> douglarret: Sounds like a KDM Login loop issue. From the KDM login screen, Alt+F1 and login to the console. Check your space stats with df -hTtext4 (if your file system is ext4). What is reported as space available under root?
#kubuntu 2013-05-27
<MySystem1> hello which kubuntu version uses x.org 7.4 and which use 7.1
<rosco_y> does anyone know how to read kindle books on my kubuntu desktop?
<valorie> rosco_y: have you tried Calibre?
<valorie> !calibre
<rosco_y> valorie: ty, yes I have.  It looked promising but I wasn't able to convert it, or whatever is required.
<valorie> well, ubottu doesn't know anything about it, but I love it
<valorie> conversion shouldn't be required
<valorie> unless it's a drm book?
<valorie> if so, you have to search a bit for the plugin, because those are illegal in some places
<valorie> personally, I feel that DRM is what should be illegal
<valorie> the plugin is available, however
<rosco_y> valorie: I'm pretty sure it is drm'd.   I agree with you that it should be illegal.  I bought it on Amazon because it was cheapest, I didn't realize it would be the most inconvenient
<rosco_y> I'm not buying any more kindle books.
<rosco_y> not for reference anyways.
<rosco_y> I liked it in the first place, for just reading.  But as a reference book, it can't be more inconvenient
<valorie> true, it's difficult to flip back and forth
<valorie> anyway, look around for "back up your kindle books" or similar
<valorie> there certainly is a way, although I've not yet done it
<rosco_y> It is searchable, and the links are clickable, I like that--but I really miss being able to flip through the book by fanning the pages
<rosco_y> no wonder piracy was invented ;)
<rosco_y> not that I'm a theif--I paid for the thing, I should be able to read it on my desktop too.....
<valorie> haha
<valorie> agreed
<jussi> rosco_y: its easy to read kindle books on your desktop. install chrome or chromium, then install amazons cloud reader there
<jussi> rosco_y: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cloud-reader/icdipabjmbhpdkjaihfjoikhjjeneebd?utm_source=gmail
<valorie> ah, that's another way to do it, true
<rosco_y> jussi: ty!  I do use chromium on a regular basis, I'll give it a look!
<valorie> although you have to be online, that way
<valorie> but it is easy to flip around, or easier
<valorie> AND you can see figures and illustrations better
<rosco_y> :) I believe I can make this work.
<rosco_y> valorie: I believe you'd have to be right about seeing figures and illustrations better--my kindle is an old page-white reader, which I like in many ways, but.....
<valorie> mine is old too
<valorie> I love it, but do use the cloud reader also sometimes
<valorie> for taking notes, especially
<rosco_y> I beiileve the Cloud Reader in Chromium will work for me--thanks you valorie, jussi (where are you from?), et. al.
<rosco_y> I used to work with a "Jussi" from Finnland--I'm poking a hole in the possibility that you might be the same person :)
<jussi> valorie: cloud reader is available for offline reading
<valorie> cool! I'll have to try that
<valorie> probably only for books one has purchased
<valorie> I usually check mine out from the library
<jussi> rosco_y: Jussi is a _very_ common name in finland, its very likely it wasnt me.
<jussi> valorie: afaik, cloud reader has the same possibilities as the normal kindle. but do give it a try.
<rosco_y> jussi: :) it's not very common over here.  Jussi worked with us at the Michigan Technological University
<jussi> rosco_y: then it wasnt me :)
<rosco_y> :) kiitos, hyvaa paivaa -- (my
<rosco_y> my Finn is surely a LOT worse than your English -- which is very remarkably good)
<jussi> rosco_y: for general chat, join us in #kubuntu-offtopic
<rosco_y> ty, I've had enough chat for awhile, I'll let you all get back to topic--sorry for the interruption!
<rosco_y> I'm adding the irc channel to my connect-list though--I'd propbably fit in better over there in general :)
<h41> I accidently deleted my /etc/default/rcS (kubuntu 13.04). What is the easiest way to restore it?
<MySystem> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MySystem> dont know h41 but my doesn't look much komplex just try to make a file with my content
<MySystem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706010/
<MySystem> also 13.04
<h41> MySystem: thank you very much
<MySystem> try it first its just an idea
<h41> MySystem: it worked, thanks.
<MySystem> nice np
<ik_> hi
<ik_> Sut rydych chi ?
<Guest93771> hi
<Guest93771> my PC has ati HD4200 inbuilt graphics driver will it work on kubuntu 13's open source driver?
<BluesKaj> HI all
<blaaa> Hi, is it possible to use an own subvolume layout and mount parameters when installing kubuntu?
<blaaa> when using btrfs?
<seele> anyone available for a 30-45 minute interview about their kde notifications? it will earn a $5 donation to the kde e.v.
<MrNobody> hi
<MrNobody> my picture don't display on page login
<genii-around> MrNobody: Save your picture as ~/.face
<MrNobody> genii-around: I don't understand
<genii-around> MrNobody: If you have some picture which is your avatar that you want to be shown on the lightdm login screen, then save that picture in your home directory with the filename of: .face
<MrNobody> genii-around: ok
<genii-around> MrNobody: Or is it some other picture which is not displaying, like a background picture
<MrNobody> genii-around: ok, but I don't change background picture of login page ?
<genii-around> MrNobody: If you want different background picture on the login page, it's from System Settings...Login Screen(LightDM)...Then you click the thumnail it shows on the middle bottom , and choose Load from File, then navigate to whatever picture you want from there and select it,  when you are returned to the Settings screen make sure to click on the Apply button in bottom right.
<genii-around> MrNobody: If you make changes then only logout, you will only see the old one without the changes yet. Lightdm has to be restarted before the changes take effect. So either a reboot or to manually ctrl-alt-f1  at the login screen , login by text to the console and then: sudo restart lightdm
<genii-around> Hm.
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<MrNobody> ok
<piller> can I get some help with video grabber driver installed
<piller> ls /dev/video*
<BluesKaj> piller, you're crossposting
<piller> results with /dev/video0
<piller> what is that?
<BluesKaj> what kind of video?
<BluesKaj> !crosspost
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Daskreech> !info calibre
<ubottu> calibre (source: calibre): e-book converter and library management. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.18+dfsg1-1bzr (raring), package size 16349 kB, installed size 33414 kB
<msopiate> where is agios
<msopiate> does anyone remember that pos agios?
<Butta> Hello
<Butta> I have a friend that can't tick the button for activate wireless connections (wifi). I need help because is the only way he can connect to the internet
<BluesKaj> Butta, open kmenu>apps>system>additional drivers , to see if there is a wifi driver available
<Butta> one thing, BluesKaj. My friend was available to connect to the internet until now
<BluesKaj> Butta, what changed , update/upgrare ?
<Butta> BluesKaj: I think it was the upgrade to kubuntu 13 but I'm not sure (sorry)
<BluesKaj> then he should have a driver available in the path I posted above
<Butta> BluesKaj: Really? Ok, I will ask him tomorrow, I wish we can solve it... Thank you :)
<BluesKaj> Butta, usually when one upgrades the OS from an old release to the next, then the drivers for various hardware device like soundcards , wfi cards, graphics etc need to be installed again , usually from the repositories
<three18ti> hey guys.  Anyone using OpenV Switch with Kubuntu 13.04?  I've got it installed, but when I go to attempt to boot with my network config active, plasma-desktop segfaults.  when I remove all of my config lines from /etc/network/interfaces and reboot, KDE launches flawlessly.
<three18ti> I'm thinking either a) figure a way to get network manager to work with openv switch, or b) disable network manager altogether...
<three18ti> thoughts?
<three18ti> from what I can gather from the crash info, it looks like something to do with plasma+applet_networkmanagement
<FearTheLord> !ops | will god forgive me
<ubottu> will god forgive me: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<BluesKaj> well, three18ti if you can live without networkmanager (like I do ) then your interfaces file can do the job in conjunction with your settings in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<txwikinger> what was that?
<Mamarok> some poor misguided soul?
<txwikinger> :-)
<BluesKaj> three18ti, Im trying to set up vpn myself , but not having much luck
<three18ti> BluesKaj, did you just purge network-manager?  I don't mind managing etc/interfaces by hand really.  but it would be kinda nice to be able to tell n-m to manage the virtual interfaces...
<three18ti> with openvswitch?
<BluesKaj> three18ti, NM has vpn settings , but I haven't tried using it for that purpose yet , but I was trying to get Kvpnc to work with openvpn and T2LP/Ipsec , but pluto and swansoft fail everytime ...so I gave up on it for now
<BluesKaj> three18ti, ok openvswitch looks like unfamilar territory to me ... a bit beyond my scope.
<three18ti> :) it's really not that scary, and it's -relatively- user friendly.
<BluesKaj> cisco ?
<three18ti> I felt that way at first, but I kinda have to learn ovs
<three18ti> I know a little cisco...  my last job we actually converted from cisco to juniper.
<three18ti> so I know juniper a bit better.
<BluesKaj> vpn in general doesn't have many friendly apps in KDE from my experience so far ...disappointing
<three18ti> what kinda app are you looking for?  I'm not well versed in vpn, but it was my understanding you could just save the vpn "profile" file and network manager could more or less "auto negotiate"
<BluesKaj> three18ti, yes sort of , if you use openvpn ..it's reltively easy in ubuntu from the descritions I've seen in google , but i suspect it's not as easy as it's made out
<BluesKaj> descriptions
<three18ti> negative. I've purged network manager and starting x still crashes.
<BluesKaj> bummer
<BluesKaj> three18ti, what about reinstalling plasma-desktop
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<three18ti> hmm... actually, I was able to manually `startx` threw a couple errors, but seems to come up...
<three18ti> hmm... it seems fixing I had to get the network config right first, but now I boot right into kde no problems...
<BluesKaj> three18ti, that's a new one on me ,.. never heard of network manager crashing plasma and X
<BluesKaj> or netconfig
<three18ti> yea, especially because I purge network-manager
<three18ti> which purged the plasma applet
<three18ti> still though... something is hinky with the network config.... when comment out the eth0 config, br0 and br1 virtual interfaces are configured, but are unreachable / unable to ping out.  when I configure eth0 (dhcp or static) then I am able to ping the ips on the virtual interface.
<three18ti> something is up with my ovs config, I'm sure of it.
<BluesKaj> well ,you have my curiosity piqued
<three18ti> haha. I think I had /static/ instead of /manual/
<three18ti> http://blog.allanglesit.com/2012/10/linux-kvm-ubuntu-12-10-with-openvswitch/
<three18ti> under the eth0 config.
<three18ti> bam!
<BluesKaj> iface ovsbr0p1 inet dhcp
<BluesKaj> ?
<three18ti> iface eth0 inet manual
<three18ti> I had iface eth0 inet static
<BluesKaj> ok
<three18ti> haha. and the automatic failover works :)
<three18ti> so my interfaces file looks like this: http://paste.scsys.co.uk/250899
<three18ti> then I ran this series of commands, http://paste.scsys.co.uk/250900
<three18ti> the first one creates the virtual bridge, the second creates a bonded interface between eth0 and eth1, and assigns that to the bridge ovsbr0 the second set of commands creates the virtual interfaces br0 and br1
<three18ti> I should call it veth0 and veth1, that would make more sense.
<three18ti> so like this: http://paste.scsys.co.uk/250901
<BluesKaj> dinner call...bbl
<three18ti> so the flows look like this: http://paste.scsys.co.uk/250902
<Linusnewb> hi all
<Linusnewb> is there any probs with th servers?
<three18ti> o/ Linusnewb
<Linusnewb> E: /var/lib/apt/lists/lock no key found?
<Linusnewb> help me I can't install software via muon manager and can't receive any security updates
<Linusnewb> no one here?
<ahoneybunn> seele:donate to KDE?
<Linusnewb> !keys
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts.
<Artakha> Linusnewb, a good start would be to pastebin the actual error
<Artakha> Linusnewb, or rather, i cannot find anything from google with that error and i'd believe some would be there
<Artakha> Linusnewb, maybe try `LANG=C whatever_command_you_do` and google the error message
<Artakha> if the error is localized that is
<Linusnewb> arthaka I think I need the server gpg key or whatever to make a checksumme
<Artakha> Linusnewb, http://askubuntu.com/questions/127326/how-to-fix-missing-gpg-keys
<Artakha> second hit on google when i searched for "kubuntu apt-get pgp key"
#kubuntu 2013-05-28
<seele> ahoneybun: in place of paying people to participate in my study, i am making donations to the kde e.v.
<seele> ahoneybun: i will be doing more interviews tomorrow if you are interested in participating
<Linusnewb> so one problem is fixed second prob is can't find the key for /var/cache/apt/archives/lock so ı can't use apt-get autoremove..
<musca> Linusnewb: did you try sudo?
<Linusnewb> musca yes
<Linusnewb> auto remove must delete linux-headers-3.8.0-19 linux-headers-3.8.0-19-generic linux-image-3.8.0-19-generic linux-image-extra-3.8.0-19-generic
<musca> Linusnewb: you can check status with: apt-mark showmanual linux-headers-3.8.0-19 linux-headers-3.8.0-19-generic linux-image-3.8.0-19-generic linux-image-extra-3.8.0-19-generic
<musca> it will list those packages that are installed manually - they are not removable with autoremove
<Linusnewb> why not I had installed via muon package manager before?
<musca> Linusnewb: autoremove is used to remove packages that were automatically installed to satisfy dependencies for other packages and are now no longer needed.
<musca> citation from man apt-get that i am reading for you
<Legits> I'm having issues with my initramfs.
<Legits> I just installed Kubuntu over a LUKS-encrypted LVM partition on a GPT table.
<Legits> I managed to reinstall lvm2 and cryptsetup from a live CD, but the system still doesn't know how to boot everything up.
<musca> are you following a howto?
<Legits> I used a guide to reinstall the two packages.
<Legits> I didn't need a guide to set up LUKS or LVM or to install.
<Legits> I just installed Arch on my main box using the same setup. Everything works fine on the Arch box, but Ubuntu's initramfs files are quite a bit different.
<Legits> With Arch, you can add or remove hooks easily by just editing /etc/mkinitcpio.conf. I can't figure out how to do the same with Ubuntu. When I reinstalled lvm2, nothing appeared to change. When I reinstalled cryptsetup, I could get to the Kubuntu splash screen before it would drop down to an initramfs terminal.
<Legits> I realized that I needed to indicate GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX= in /etc/default/grub. It didn't fix the problem with initramfs. I'm not sure what else to do.
<Linusnewb> hah I have found ps -e | grep -e apt -e adept | grep -v grep
<Linusnewb> I have kill some processes and it worksand autoremove was aible to remove the extra packages :P
<Shubuntu> hey guys does anyone here have problem connecting to facebook chat and watching youtube vids on firefox?
<Aethysius> No; I use Chromium. I find it to be faster.
<Shubuntu> you mean chrome?
<Shubuntu> oh chromium-browser
<Shubuntu> ok i'll check that out
<fractaline> Shubuntu, it's good
<Aethysius> Yeah, it's p good.
<fractaline> i find it best for most things
<Shubuntu> ok so it's not the browser's fault aparently
<Shubuntu> i still cannot connect
<Shubuntu> could it be iptables?
<Shubuntu> or is it flash?
<Shubuntu> heh, it was flash's fault
<Shubuntu> removed flash, installed gnash and it's working just fine
<Shubuntu> well youtube is
<fractaline> interesting
<Shubuntu> facebook still disconnects after a few seconds
<bada> 老子爽死了
<michael__> just testing the chat
<yossarianuk> I really hope the latest kernel updates have fixed kubuntu 13.04
<yossarianuk> its tje most buggy OS I have ever used.
<yossarianuk> Computer was only booting up/shutting down 50% of the timer
<yossarianuk> *time*
<yossarianuk> archlinux was far far more stable and that's rolling release.
<yossarianuk> its not just 1 machine either - several.
<michael__> i have never tried arch - i hear it takes some time to set up but is very stable when ready
<yossarianuk> the point is trhe kubuntu 'should' be more stable
<yossarianuk> 13.04 hasn;t been so far
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<fractaline> hey BluesKaj ,  still pondering a clean install of 13.04 64bit.   i can't tell how much ubuntu i have leftover that i don't need/want
<fractaline> i did remove ubuntu desktop but i still seem to have a bunch of gtk stuff that doesn't seem needed
<seele> anyone have about 30 minutes for an interview about your kde notifications? it will earn a $5 donation to the kde e.v. for your participation.
<BluesKaj> fractaline, there is going to be some gtk libs needed for certain apps , but the pure kde command at http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekubuntu , should be written for 13.04 soon.
<fractaline> yeah, i don't mind the gtk stuff it's just that i'm not sure what is leftovers and what is part of kubuntu
<michael__> im not sure if i use kde notifications
<michael__> do you mean when it tells you you have updates, or an app crashed
<BluesKaj> fractaline, once that purekde command is available , you can run it , but don't be concerned about a few gtk libs as long as kubuntu is running well
<BluesKaj> they're stlll part of the same ubuntu core/kernel
<fractaline> i'm not ...  not really having any issues.
<BluesKaj> good
<seele> michael__: i mean any of the notifications that popup, chat from friends, new updates, download completes, etc.
<michael__> aaah yes - im familiar with them - although i dont use all of kdes integrated apps
<michael__> like i use firefox instead of reconq
<michael__> deluge instead of ktorrent
<michael__> etc etc
<seele> that's ok.. i'm sure you still get some notifications
<seele> if you have 30 minutes, i will donate $5 to the kde e.v. for your participation
<fractaline> one thing though...   in cairo dock the shortcuts applet does not work.  it says "failed to mount "  for all the locations
<fractaline> i can't seem to get it to use dolphin or any other file browser
<fractaline> kinda off topic...
<michael__> yes okay - what do you want me to do?
<seele> michael__: see private message
<BluesKaj> fractaline, did you install cairo dock after you installed kubuntu-desktop?
<fractaline> i did reinstall but didn't seem to help
<fractaline> maybe remove then install?
<fractaline> or purge?
<fractaline> still getting to konw cli
<BluesKaj> when installing , check suggested packages in the terminal text , sometimes they're helpful , sabe having to look in muon for related packages that might make a difference
<BluesKaj> sabe=saves
<fractaline> BluesKaj, another thing i've noticed is some widget/panel misbehavior, e.g. autohide not working , widgets not resizing/ moving properly...
<fractaline> little stuff
<BluesKaj> it's beyond my experience ...haven't used cairo dock in yrs
<fractaline> BluesKaj, the truth is i was expecting cairo to act up ...
<fractaline> lol
<BluesKaj> the plasma panel provides all the launchers, taskbar ,trays etc that i need
<fractaline> it's great... super custom!
<fractaline> although the misbehavior i mentioned before was with the plasma setup
<fractaline> i don't mind ,  just obsevations...
<fractaline> observations
<BluesKaj> hmm, odd because I'm testing 13.10 atm ,and the panel is very stable
<BluesKaj> so far
<fractaline> is that available?
<fractaline> beta?
<BluesKaj> not even alpha yet afaik , I just update/upgrade/dist-upgrade everyday ...haven't looked at the release schedule in a while
<fractaline> i'm about to install 13.04 on my wife's pc.
<fractaline> wow, ok .   everyday huh?
<fractaline> cool
<BluesKaj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<BluesKaj> wife plays games not available on linux , otherwise I could probly talk her into kubuntu due to it's security
<BluesKaj> but WE7 is the best MS OS so far and it seems to be pretty stable , like XP was/is
<BluesKaj> W7
<fractaline> yeah we put w8 on and it is a joke
<fractaline> 7 was at least stable
<fractaline> but yuck
<BluesKaj> I have W7 on a separate HDD on this pc , with some KDE apps so I can run konversation etc .. gotta keep up with the 90% :)
<BluesKaj> well at least I have vpn working on windows ...seems like steep learning curve on linux
<fractaline> i know nothing about networks/networking
<BluesKaj> in some ways it's very configurable , but the remote tunneling like vpn etc can get real confuding real fast with all the different protocols that have absolutely not understandable manuals available ...like I said yesterday the mans availabele in the terminal are written by geeks who describe a pencil as awriting tool for ppl without computers.
<BluesKaj> confudidlng...a new word :)
<fractaline> :D
<BluesKaj> fractaline, I have a stable 13.04 partition in case this OS crashes and becomes unusable
<fractaline> nice
<BluesKaj> forgot to mention that ...testing an OS requires a fallback OS
<fractaline> i have a partition that has mint 13 atm as well as one for winblows.  i was thinking of dedicating the mint one to /home...
<fractaline> i keep a bootable usb of some description around ... just  in case
<fractaline> it's about 70gig
<BluesKaj> mint is a nice stable OS for those who need stability and it works well
<BluesKaj> having a /home partition has it's advantages
<fractaline> it was pretty good.   i had a heap of issues with mint that i later attributed to compiz and or cairo.
<fractaline> i should boot into it again...
<BluesKaj> reinstalling an OS to / speeds up the installation a lot when you already have a /home already setup
<fractaline> i have 3 kids and not always much time to play with os's
 * BluesKaj is repeating himself again ...another sign of ageing :P
<fractaline> but i do like  to tinker
<fractaline> learning heaps from all this
<BluesKaj> my kids are grown and gone ..we're empty nesters, and retired
 * fractaline is jealous
<fractaline> kidding,  i love my kid time
<fractaline> our youngest is 5,  we have a ways to go  :)
<BluesKaj> fractaline, a couple of commands that you may want to run periodaically after update/upgradeand dist-upgrade is sudo apt-get autoremove and autoclean , that keeps your OS and system from bloating up
<BluesKaj> ok , gotta do some checking , bbl
 * Teloriun tests.
<snikker> i'm trying to install kubuntu 13.04 (uefi mode) but the installer crash at grub-install.... can you help meplease?
<ct529> hi everybody anyone there?
<ct529> libreoffice segfaults every time you try to save a document on 13.04 at 64 bit
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<ct529> lordievader: good afternoon
<lordievader> Hey ct529, how are you?
<ct529> testing the new 13.04 ....
<silv3r_m00n> when i start my system everyday, the programs that were left open last day open back, is this called hibernation ?
<ct529> and you ?
<lordievader> silv3r_m00n: It is probably 'session restore', see System Settings -> Startup and Shutdown -> Session Management
<lordievader> ct529: I'm doing good :)
<lordievader> Testing 13.10 ;)
<silv3r_m00n> lordievader: then what is hibernation ?
<Legits> Silver, either you're going into hibernation mode (as opposed to shutting down), or you need to change your session settings.
<lordievader> silv3r_m00n: Hibernation saves the state of the pc to disk, and reload that state on restore.
<silv3r_m00n> means its more than session restore
<Legits> Go to System Settings > Startup and Shutdown > Session Management.
<Legits> Make sure you have the option to start with an empty session selected.
<silv3r_m00n> no no, its good to get back all apps without effort
<silv3r_m00n> i saw it, restore session is checked atm
<Legits> I like the middle option. You can choose whether or not you want it to restore your previous session. You have to remember to save it before you log out though.
<Legits> Or you can just select the new session option at login.
<lordievader> silv3r_m00n: Yes hibernation is more that session restore. Session restore simply opens the programs that were open when you powered down the machine. Restore from hibernate restores the entire session.
<silv3r_m00n> i selected restore previous session
<silv3r_m00n> cant see the hibernate option in kde
<Legits> Then if you ever want a new session without changing that setting, there should be an option on the login screen.
<silv3r_m00n> hmm
<Legits> I don't know about hibernation. I never use it. There might be a keyboard shortcut.
<lordievader> For hibernation to work you need a swap partition.
<ct529> lordievader: 13:10 already?
<lordievader> ct529: :)
<Legits> I'm still having issues with my initramfs. Anyone know about that?
<lordievader> Legits: What kind of error are you seeing?
<Legits> Well, I just installed over a LUKS/LVM/GPT.
<Legits> I can't boot up at all. I get to right before the login screen, and then it gives up.
<lordievader> Legits: If you can get to X I don't think it is initramfs, more something like init.
<Legits> I went back into the live CD and reinstalled lvm2 and cryptsetup onto the LVM partition. update-initramfs doesn't do anything.
<Legits> You can see the exact message I get here: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?62859-Broken-initramfs
<lordievader> Legits: I'm sorry I don't know enough about LVM to help you :(
<Legits> I just installed Arch over the same setup, and I had to add the hooks "lvm" and "encrypt" to initramfs in order to get it to boot the encrypted partition.
<Legits> I can't figure out how to do the same thing in K/ubuntu.
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: why do you need swap for hibernation?
<ovidiu-florin> oh...
<ovidiu-florin> dumb question
<ovidiu-florin> :))
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: That is where he stores the state.
<ovidiu-florin> I've realised that after I've asked
<lordievader> Hehe ;)
<ovidiu-florin> how are you lordievader
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Doing good, how about yourself?
<skreech_> lordievader: do you need more swap than you have RAM? or would it compress it?
<lordievader> skreech_: Usually 1.5 x ram is recommended. However I don't know where that figure came from.
<ovidiu-florin> eh, fine, at work again. Presented an android <-> PHP project today at school :D
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: You haven't had any freezes lately?
<ovidiu-florin> it was incomplete, so I didn't get a very good grade
<ovidiu-florin> not since I've reinstalled and used only noveau
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Ok nice, good to hear. Too bad about the project though :(
<lordievader> Gotta eat, be back in a bit.
<skreech_> lordievader: Man that must suck when you have 32 GB of RAM
<lordievader> skreech_: No real need for swap if you have 32 GB of ram, unless you really need to hibernate.
<yofel> lordievader: for hibernate you usually only need as much swap as much RAM is currently in use, and there was at least one swap implementation that supported compression.
<yofel> as for the 1.5x, that's from the days when you always had something in swap. Today it really depends on the system (my notebook has 8G RAM and 2G swap, my server has 4G RAM and 24G swap)
<yofel> skreech_: ^
<skreech_> yofel: What's the server run?
<yofel> skreech_: what's it doing? Many things, the swap is mostly to catch run-away processes during package builds as it serves as a buildd and to allow for over-provisioned tmpfs mounts.
<skreech_> yofel: whats your peak usage
<yofel> skreech_: ~18G. Average is ~2G
<skreech_> yeah thinking of upping my swap to 8G
<yofel> it was originally 12G which is the size of the swap partition. I added a 12G swapfile later
<BluesKaj> i haven't seen my 5G swap in use yet
<yofel> as I said, it depends on the use case. Also, if you don't have a SSD but a fast CPU, zram-config might be worth a try too
<skreech_> yofel: didn't want to make a partition for the other swapfile?
<yofel> I had no unpartitioned space left
<butta> Guys
<butta> I can't tick the wireless
<butta> anyone knows something?
<lordievader> butta: Run "sudo rfkill list" and see if something is blocked.
<butta> I'm going to reboot, thank you lordievader
<Senjai>  fcuhow do i "Check for updates"
<Senjai> how*
<lordievader> Senjai: Do you want the GUI-way or the CLI-way?
<Senjai> lordievader: either
<Senjai> like to update the distro itself..
<lordievader> Senjai: You mean from 12.10 to 13.04 or something?
<Senjai> lordievader: 12.04 to 13.04, yeah
<Senjai> last time I tried it said it failed.
<lordievader> Senjai: I think you first need to go to 12.10 if you want to go to 13.04. But anyhow I only know the cli-way for that.
<lordievader> Open a terminal and run, "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<Senjai> lordievader: just a caution, I heard 13.04 had issues with wireless adapters
<lordievader> Senjai: I haven't had any issues yet with 13.04 + wireless.
<Jonathan_> can any one tell me how to chang mod on a file in the konsole
<Senjai> lordievader:  alright, its running now
<Senjai> lordievader: Cheers :)
<lordievader> Senjai: Might be that you have to upgrade to 13.04 in two steps, like I said. So don't be surprised to be running 12.10 when it's finished ;)
<Senjai> I wont be
<Senjai> Shouldnt have any issues with backwards compatability with my applications right?
<Senjai> This is the first time i've been upgrading rather than installing fresh
<Jonathan_> does any one know the command to change mod a file in the terminal konsole
<lordievader> Senjai: You shouldn't have any troubles.
<Senjai> 1.6 gigs
<Senjai> should be the major version
<lordievader> Jonathan_: What do you mean with mod a file?
<Jonathan_> yes changing permissions on a file
<Jonathan_> in the terminal
<lordievader> Jonathan_: Ah, chmod. To read how to use it "man chmod"
<Jonathan_> ok thanks
<gilles_> bonsoir
<lordievader> gilles_: Hello
<lordievader> !france
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<delilah> Hello. I am wondering if it is possible to have too many repositories enabled in software sources; It seems that updates may have broken my system.
<delilah> I am afraid I cannot be very specific about what kinds of problems I have encountered; they vary between startups.
<Senjai> How do I change my screen resolution? After the update I feel like I can't find the app to do it
<monkeyjuice> Senjai: click kickoff , type screen in search box, pick size and orientation
<Senjai>  monkeyjuice its not there
<monkeyjuice> hmmm
<rednekrage> wow, that's a lot of peops
<rednekrage> question regarding steam and kubuntu
<rednekrage> Muon doesn't recognize the .deb package for Steam
#kubuntu 2013-05-29
<LLckfan> My modem went out (like the cable company was working on the line) and now the router will not connect to the internet. Is there some way to get it to see the internet again without reinstalling the software? (BTW I am hooked up to the modem right now)
<valorie> LLckfan: you are connecting to IRC, and not the internet?
<valorie> I very much doubt that software is at fault; I would try resetting the modem
<valorie> usually you have to unplug it from the power source for a minute or so
<LLckfan> BTW I am hooked right to the router
<valorie> when I have such problems I call comcast and get them to test the connection while I'm on the phone with them
<LLckfan> The router works
<valorie> it's always them, never my computer
<LLckfan> The modemn works
<LLckfan> It is the router
<valorie> first you say that the router won't connect to the internet, then that it works
<valorie> which is it?
<LLckfan> It does not connect
<LLckfan> But it works
<LLckfan> The networking works
<LLckfan> It will not connect to the internet
<fractaline> anyone here has  used mint kde and care to compare?
<fractaline> just looking for opinions...
<ahoneybun> I have never use the KDE version of Mint
<Aethysius> Kubuntu imo is better.
<Aethysius> KDE with Mint is clunky, in my experience.
<fractaline> thanks for that Aethysius ahoneybun
<LLckfan> My modem went out I saw them come back on (like the cable company was working on the line) and now the router will not connect to the internet. Is there some way to get it to see the internet again without reinstalling the software? (BTW I am hooked up to the modem right now)
<fractaline> i'm obsessed with finding the 'right'  os
<Aethysius> I really like Kubuntu.
<ahoneybun> fractaline: I have moved from Mint, Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Arch, Charka, Debian
<ahoneybun> and I have found my spot in Kubuntu
<fractaline> me too, but i am having some bugs.   i believe i need to clean install.   looking into a separate /home partition
<fractaline> ahoneybun, that's good to hear,  it really it
<fractaline> is
<Aethysius> I have my boot disk on a SSD and my /home on a 2TB disk.
<ahoneybun> Aethysius: damn lol
<Aethysius> I really didn't like Lubuntu, or Unity.
<Aethysius> Problem is, my 2TB is split in two from when I had a Windows partition.
<ahoneybun> Aethysius: LXDE is not for me once I used KDE, Unity, GNOME shell
<fractaline> na, unity is a bit gimmicy
<Aethysius> I like KDE and Xfce.
<ahoneybun> Aethysius: can't you resize with K Parted?
<Aethysius> Well, it has data on it.
<ahoneybun> fractaline: I think it can be great it's just a lot of the features in it are in KDE already
<ahoneybun> oh
<fractaline> i'm doing it all on a laptop with 500gig
<ahoneybun> cool
<ahoneybun> I wish I could get a new one, I'm currently looking at a new phone serive
<ahoneybun> service
<fractaline> would 70 gig be enough for /home?
<ahoneybun> fractaline: depends what you are using it for
<ahoneybun> just for browsing the web and text documents and a few videos and pics sure
<fractaline> just average home pc stuff...  music movies web
<ahoneybun> fractaline: should be
<ElTimo> fractaline: I have 45 GB set for my /home and that's been more than enough for me.
<fractaline> i guess i can always move bulky files (movies) if it gets full
<ahoneybun> anyway I'm off for the day
<fractaline> thanks alot guys i really appreciate it
<fractaline> ciao ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> see ya
<fractaline> the more i get to kknow linux the more i see how much i have to learn... lol
<Aethysius> I don't know anything about the command line of Linux. Well, I know a small bit, but not nearly enough.
<fractaline> we'll get there Aethysius ;)
<neumann> since the last major upgrade 13.04 -- on startup, i'm getting random "an application has crashed now or in the past", and /var/crash/ is referencing ksplashqml and akonadi elements as culprits...
<hoverboard> hi
<seele> anyone have about 30 minutes for an interview about your kde notifications? it will earn a $5 donation to the kde e.v. for your participation.
<ovidiu-florin> seele: what about kde notifications?
<seele> ovidiu-florin: i am doing some user interviews if you are interested. i'll be available in about 40 minutes
<seele> ovidiu-florin: i will donate $5 to the kde e.v. for your participation
<ovidiu-florin> seele: I'm interested
<seele> ovidiu-florin: ok great, i'll ping you in about 40 minutes?
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<totoro44> Hello everybody
<totoro44> I need your help, because i'm trying to rename files, dolphin crashes.
<GH0> How am I supposed to disable the KDE Wallet service for a user if one doesn't exist in the Account Details page? http://i.imgur.com/Cdqm4N6.png I don't see anything about disabling the service via cli either.
<MySystem> hello how can i view the real grafikadapter not the output of "sudo lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print $1}'`" because i think this is an error
<MySystem> i thought it is an ati card
<GH0> Asked in #kde, kwalletmanager needed to be installed. Not sure why it wasn't in the first place.
<Fritigern> MySystem: What is the output that you receive?
<MySystem> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MySystem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5713421/
<Fritigern> lspci gets the info directly from the hardware. So all i can say is that you do not seem to have an ATi card as you thought you had.
<MySystem> ok thanks fritigern, then its an nvidia nice (better driver support) , thought 9520 is an ati number for the old 95xx series
<GH0> What would be the best way to handle and fix this problem: http://i.imgur.com/DVbv5ig.png I saw update-mime-database but that didn't work for me, unless I just pointed it to the wrong directory.
<alvin> Is there a way to change the background of the 'homerun' plasma widget? I want to change the opacity. The default setting is barely readable because of the translucency
<Akishona> what is: Get Hot New Stuff v2 library for kde platform ?
<rance> I am running kubuntu 13.04 and it was running fine till a package upgrade today.  After a requested reboot, when I log in my session appears to have vanished.  No background, no status bars, just black screens.  The keyboard shortcuts I have configured do work, so its not a total loss.  I'm just not sure how to fix.  This happens for all user accounts on the box, not just one.
<ovidiu-florin> can you go to tty1?
<rance> yes I can go to tty1
<ovidiu-florin> reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<ovidiu-florin> if this does not fix, also install plasma-desktop
<rance> ovidiu-florin: no dice
<rance> After a reinstall of both plasma-desktop and kubuntu-desktop, no changes
<ovidiu-florin> sorry, it was kde-workspace
<ovidiu-florin> dang... I just couldn't remember it
<rance> well, dang.  That didn't help either
<ovidiu-florin> weird, what have you updated?
<rance> I used muon to scan for updates, and it said I had 27 or so.  I updated them, and one was a new kernel.  Thats why it asked me to reboot.
<rance> I didn't notice anything in the list of package updates that would have raised suspicions
<ovidiu-florin> new version of KDE?
<apachelogger> rance: less /var/log/apt/history.log
<apachelogger> at the very bottom you should find the most recently installed software
<apachelogger> was anything removed?
<apachelogger> also... if you hit alt-f2 in your "empty" session ... do you get krunner popping up at the top of the screen?
<rance> yes I think it was a new version of KDE, at least I see a lot of libkde*5 packages
<rance> even a lib plasma package got updated
<rance> apachelogger:  Yes, keyboard shortcuts work
<apachelogger> curious enough
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<apachelogger> rance: open konsole then ... killall plasma-desktop; plasma-desktop --nofork
<apachelogger> any suspicious output?
<apachelogger> lordievader: ahoy
<lordievader> Hey apachelogger, how are you?
<rance> ok, thats the issue, plasma-desktop is not starting automatically
<rance> manually starting it fixes it
<apachelogger> rance: grep -r NoDisplay=true ~/.config/autostart/ /usr/share/autostart/ /etc/xdg/autostart/ |grep plasma-desktop
<apachelogger> any output?
<apachelogger> lordievader: my machine is being eaten by  ruby scripts ^^
<lordievader> Is that a good or a bad thing?
<apachelogger> lordievader: bad for me anyway ;)
<rance> Its telling me I don't have a ~/.config/autostart/ directory or file
<rance> .config is there but there is no autostart subdir
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> rance: file /usr/share/autostart/plasma-desktop.desktop
<rance> I have that file
<apachelogger> this is very odd
<apachelogger> rance: dpkg -S autostart/plasma-desktop.desktop
<apachelogger> any other package that contains the file?
<apachelogger> (other than plasma-desktop)
<Fritigern> I'm updating right now, and i see some spam in the console saying "kbuildsycoca4(11145) KBuildServiceFactory::createEntry: Invalid Service :  "/usr/share/applications/openbox.desktop" " Wondering is that's related. I could paste one of the full messages to pastebin
<rance> kubuntu-settings-active and kubuntu-settings-netbook both have that file and are both installed.  Not sure why I need both of those
<Fritigern> http://paste.kde.org/753104/
<apachelogger> rance: uhm, you do not need kubuntu-settings-active
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> rance: run kdebugdialog, then select everything and apply
<apachelogger> logout and back in again, then in a konsole again: cp ~/.xsession-errors ~/xsession-errors
<Fritigern> Red flag in my console : kbuildsycoca4(16847)/kdecore (services) KServicePrivate::init: The desktop entry file  "/usr/share/applications/openbox.desktop"  has Type= "XSession"  instead of "Application" or "Service"
<apachelogger> in your home directory is ~/xession-errors, send that to apachelogger@kubuntu.org please
<rance> will do
<apachelogger> Fritigern: dpkg -S /usr/share/applications/openbox.desktop
<Fritigern> No need to search for that, it is installed
<dnivra> Hello everyone! I'm running Ubuntu 12.04.2 and everytime I go fullscreen in VLC, the screen goes blank in 2 minutes time. I've disabled every option in energy settings and unchecked start automatically in screensaver. I also tried 'xset -dpms' which does disable dpms but then somehow dpms gets enabled. I tried looking around the internet but couldn't find out a solution. Does anyone here have any ideas how to prevent this?
<apachelogger> Fritigern: what's the output
<Fritigern> The output is "openbox: /usr/share/applications/openbox.desktop"
<apachelogger> Fritigern: ubuntu-bug openbox
<apachelogger> please report a bug, that file should not be in there but /usr/share/xsession/
<cadonigi> ciao a tutti
<cadonigi> !list
<ubottu> cadonigi: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Fritigern> apachelogger: I just figured that this may be related to rance's problem
<cadonigi> msg ubottu !bot
<apachelogger> cadonigi: what are you doing exactly?
<cadonigi>  /msg ubottu !bot
<apachelogger> Fritigern: it is not. still a bug though ;)
<apachelogger> cadonigi: ?
<rance> apachelogger: email sent
<apachelogger> also doesn't show what goes wrong -.-
<apachelogger> rance: echo $KDEDIRS and please also send /var/log/apt/history.log
<Guest43818> was ist hier denn los
<rance> apachelogger: second email sent
<apachelogger> rance: you are logging into plasma active not plasma desktop ^^
<rance> apahelogger:  In my sessions selection during login I only have one choice.  KDE Plasma Desktop  (and the always present "previous choice" selections)
<apachelogger> rance: sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-settings-active
<apachelogger> that should fix it
<rance> That did it, thanks for the help
<apachelogger> rance: bug 1185503 FWIW
<ubottu> bug 1185503 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "active applies to -desktop sessions" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1185503
<apachelogger> thanks for the logs
<rance> YW, thanks for the help and doing the bug report for me, but since you did it, its already triaged, so that will save some time in the future.
<apachelogger> also already on our todo list for 13.10, pretty grave issue that one is
<dnivra> So does anyone have any ideas about the issue I'm facing -screen goes blank every two minutes when watching full screen in VLC; Kubuntu 12.04?
<apachelogger> dnivra: does it happen with dragon?
<dnivra> apachelogger: haven't checked actually. I will check now.
<dnivra> apachelogger: just curious - are you asking because it might be a VLC issue? I did disable screensaver and inhibit power management daemon from VLC - can't think of other ways of fixing from within it..
<apachelogger> dnivra: well, if it works with dragon it's probably some problem with how vlc inhibits power saving
<apachelogger> also I gotta run, so in case it works with dragon #videolan might be able to help
<dnivra> apachelogger: I guess there are no issues with dragon player - ran for about 3 mins or so. Guess I'll drop by #videolan. Thanks for your help!
<dnivra> apachelogger: I dropped by #videolan. Looks like it's something broken with 2.0 series. Guess the devs are aware of it.
<dnivra> thought I'd let you know too
<dnivra> And apparently it's fixed in 2.1.
<Guest1088> hello
<Guest1088> hi
<Guest1088> wtf.!\
<lordievader> Hey Guest1088
<Guest1088> hello sir
<lordievader> Guest1088: How are you?
<Guest1088> :)
<Guest1088> :(
<Guest1088> lordievader'
<Guest1088> hello
<BluesKaj> Guest1088, do you have a support question?
<Dry_Lips> Hi guys, is there any good alternative to Dolphin?
<tekkbuzz> Dry_Lips: Konqueror
<Dry_Lips> tekkbuzz: Ok, thanks, but Konqueror is a web browser too, right? Aren't there other lightweight Qt file managers?
<tekkbuzz> lots of them in the repos.
<tekkbuzz> but I prefer Konqueror over any of them.
<tekkbuzz> try this on the command line:   konqueror --profile filemanagement
<soee> running live CD is it possible to resize partition ?
<yofel> soee: regarding wubi, do you need the same system? Otherwise it would be easier to re-install on a seperate partition and copy the data you need over later
<yofel> or make a backup first
<soee> yofel, i do not want to do anything with current system
<yofel> then you can just reinstall it no? Ubiquity can resize the windows partition to make space for kubuntu
<dapo87> hi every one
<Dry_Lips> tekkbuzz: thanks :)
<soee> yofel, reinstall ? i want windows + kubuntu stay as they are. using the free space on my lap partition i want to create new empty partition
<yofel> soee: I meant reinstalling kubuntu. If you want to do the partitioning yourself, you can select manual partitioning in the installer
<yofel> soee: nevermind, I misunderstood
<soee> yofel, i dont want to go installer etc :) just use some app like partition manager from live CD to resize current partition and from free space create new one
<yofel> soee: is kubuntu installed on an actually real partition currently?
<soee> yofel, dont think so, atm i see only 2 partitions in partition managwer, the one with systems and backup
<yofel> soee: the windows partition manager?
<soee> KDE Partition Manager
<yofel> can you please pastebin the 'mount' output?
<yofel> just so I can make sure that my wubi assumptions are actually correct
<soee> yofel, http://paste.kde.org/753242/
<yofel> ok, as expected. The live disk won't help there as you'll need to increase the size of the file that's bound to /dev/loop0
<soee> :/
<yofel> soee: actually, the live disk is still needed as it has to be unmounted as lordievader said. But what you need to do is boot the live disk, mount the NTFS partition, increase the size of the sparse file and then you can resize the FS to the new file size
<soee> yofel, spare file - the one wubi created ?
<yofel> soee: this looks reasonable: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Sparse_file#Resizing_the_sparse_file
<yofel> soee: yeah, the file that wubi installed kubuntu into
<soee> yofel, but do i really need this?
<soee> if i want new partition that has nothing to do with this wubi file ?
<yofel> I forgot what the filename and location are, but fstab or google might tell
<yofel> soee: well... I don't know whether wubi can handle real partitions. But what *might* work is:
<yofel> create the partition you want, dd the file contents into the new partition, resize the FS that's now in the partition, fix fstab, install grub and you should be able to dual-boot kubuntu and windows without wubi
<BluesKaj> I'm surprised how well W7 runs in VB, once set up properly with guest additions.
<soee> yofel, ok thank you for your help i try to work it out
<fractaline> good morning people
<Guest56615> hello
<Guest56615> good afternoon creatures
<Guest56615> <3
<n72567> my x closes after login and i get back to login
<BluesKaj> n72567, can you get to a tty prompt ?, ctl+alt+F1  to F6
<BluesKaj> if so then run sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<n72567> yea
<BluesKaj> and which graphics do you have ?
<n72567> thats not important as i said other new users can ligin to x
<BluesKaj> n72567, where did you say that , I don't see it
<n72567> sry u r right
<n72567> i can login with a new user credential but not with my own
<BluesKaj> oh over in ubuntu maybe
<n72567> y
<BluesKaj> not real well versed in users and permissions  ...I'm the only user on this pc
<yofel> n72567: could you pastebin ~/.xsession-errors from the user that's broken?
<n72567> just a secl
<n72567>              ;thank you so mush
<n72567> much
<n72567> i found the error
<yofel> what was it?
<n72567> it was because of monkeysphere software i had installed
<yofel> how would that crash X at login o.O?
<n72567> it didnt crash x as i said
<n72567> it just closes it and goes back to logn page
<yofel> aaah ^^
<n72567>      i dont know why it does that but it does
<n72567>   again thank you yofel
<n72567> bye bye
<fractaline> hi, i've got the strangest issue with kwin/plasma.    i did kwin --replace to see if i could get some screen edge settings to stick. after, one of two virtual desktops has reverted to ubuntu/gnome (not unity as there is no unity panel).  eg when i'm on desktop one, my widgets are gone, it's showing the wallpaper that i last set on ubuntu, and right clicking on emty desktop gives me ubuntu right click menu (new folder etc.
<fractaline> .)  i can still access my plasma panels so long as the right click menu is not up. i can use keyboard shortcuts to get back to desktop2 and all is well (kubuntu) ... here is a snapshot of the desktop with ubuntu folders and plasma panel. http://i.imgur.com/nCGzhLn.jpg?1     i'm sure a reboot or even logout would fix it for now but it happened yesterday as well.
<fractaline> guess it's time for a clean install,  i'd  like to know if i used a backup of /home as it is, could this "bug" be introduced to the new installation?
<fractaline> i hope that made some sense...   difficult to explain
<valorie> fractaline: you might take your backup of home and rename the ~/.kde or ~/.kde4 folder before reinstalling
<valorie> then if you are missing settings you can copy just those back
<valorie> one way to check if that will help is to log in with a new user
<valorie> but rather than reinstalling, just renaming that folder will probably be the best step
<valorie> oops, this is #kubuntu, so it is ~/.kde
<valorie> first check with a new user though
<fractaline> valorie,  ty...   so are the kwin/plamsa settings in.kde?
<fractaline> meaning if i backedup .kde only and copied it back to the new home would that give me those settings?
<valorie> please try with a new user, fractaline
<valorie> that will tell you for sure whether or not this advice will help
<fractaline> or you mean that if i rename .kde then it will be regenerated without the "bug"?
<fractaline> i will
<valorie> your messed up settings are presumably in ~/.kde
<valorie> if they are not, then this won't help
<valorie> so a test first is necessary
<fractaline> ok so log in as guest and try to reproduce the bug?
<fractaline> thanks so much for responding!
<valorie> fractaline: exactly
<valorie> because guest will have a pristine ~/.kde
<fractaline> great.   thanks so much!   brb
<fractaline> valorie,  seems like it is in .kde.... i don't have the bug as a guest
<fractaline> but it's easily reproduced when i log back in...
<fractaline> i think it has to do with cairo dock...  i uninstalled with software center but it is still showing up in other places, eg as a login option.
<fractaline> i'm tempted to remove anything cairo in muon package manager  but i'm not sure if i need some of it...
<fractaline> you see i installed kubuntu over ubuntu and removed ubuntu-desktop (which lingered in the login menu until just now)
<fractaline> so i'm not sure where the issue came from, and whether i should do a clean install to be rid of any "extra" stuff that may not be playing nicely with kubuntu
<valorie> yeah, my luck has been chancey with installing kubuntu over ubuntu
<valorie> but really, just renaming your ~/.kde folder (while logged out) will do the trick then
<valorie> try that first, and then you can just copy back what you want
<valorie> if that isn't good enough, you always have the option of a clean install
<valorie> esp. with a fresh backup of home already done
<valorie> backups are *always* good
<fractaline> but how do i know which settings are the trouble in .kde?
<valorie> if you log out and rename ~/.kde
<valorie> when you log back in you'll have a clean one
<valorie> then if you are missing some settings you can copy them back in
<valorie> otherwise, if everything is fine, you're done
<valorie> that's why it's good to rename rather than erase
<valorie> you always have a fallback
<fractaline> ya, a good practice
<fractaline> could cairo have caused this do you think?
<valorie> no idea; I've never used cairo
<fractaline> also will i need to give guest any permissions to rename .kde?
<fractaline> or just open dolphin in konsole with sudokde?
<fractaline> valorie,  would that be the correct command?  sudokde dolphin   ??
<valorie> no, you need to be logged out of KDE
<fractaline> from where will i rename?
<valorie> so log out and use control+ alt+ f2, log in as yourself, then cp ~/.kde ~/.kde-old
<valorie> then control alt f6 or so to get back to login screen, and login again
<fractaline> that's tty right?
<valorie> when I say control alt f6 or so, you can try this out now and see which it is
<valorie> without logging out
<valorie> yes, tty
<valorie> what works for me is f2 and f6, but it might be a bit different for you
<fractaline> i'll check now
<fractaline> f7 for me
<valorie> cool, so now you know that
<fractaline> ok, brb   thanks so, so much for your help
<valorie> have fun!
<fractaline> :)
#kubuntu 2013-05-30
<fractaline> valorie,  didn't work,  it said login incorrect...   :/
<valorie> remember you have to login as yourself
<valorie> but now, it's time for my dinner, sorry
<fractaline> no worries,   one must eat
<fractaline> i get what i did wrong
<jmrbcu> hi every one
<Rafael_Neri> hi
<Scunizi> hopefully someone will be awake :).. Dolphin has just started freezing on me. If I start it from cli the 1st output line is "dolphin(5478) kxmlgui::actionlist::plug: Index 19 is not within range (0-11"  then "QPixmap::scaled" Pixmap is a null pixmap. This is right after opening it.  How do I fix it?
<fractaline> valorie, didn't work from tty,  ( i realized after that it was simply because i didn't do mkdir ~/.kde-old first)  but i did the cheeky thing and just renamed it from dolphin then quickly logged out,  which worked.   the fresh .kde is without the said glitch.
<fractaline> but i'm still feeling the need to do a clean install as there are other "artifacts" from ubuntu... e.g. nautilus is seen running in system activity but is not present in app list...
<fractaline> and i cant seem to get rid of the cairo(gnome) login option from login screen.   it's all just a bit messy in there.  :/
<fractaline> my current question is that if i install clean and use a backup of /home (eg copy it to it's own partition)  will i be importing the issues along with it??
 * fractaline has a head that's spinning
<ahoneybun> fractaline: there are certain config files that could be in the /home directory
<ahoneybun> that could bring a issue over
<fractaline> that was mt concern
<fractaline> *my
<ahoneybun> I usually only copy directories (music, pictures, docs) and so forth
<ahoneybun> just don't copy over hidden directory and files
<fractaline> and just reinstall all the needed apps and reconfigure?
<fractaline> i don't have that many to worry about currently so....  no real stress
<fractaline> ahoneybun, did you happen to see the issue i was talking with valorie about?
<ahoneybun> no I have not looked at the logs
<fractaline> no worries
<fractaline> i'm being haunted by the ghost of ubuntu's past
<ahoneybun> cairo issues?
<fractaline> i think so
<fractaline> have you used cairo?
<ahoneybun> nope
<fractaline> i have a feeling my intel integrated graphics card is not liking it...  and compiz
<fractaline> i do like eye candy but kwin/plasma has plenty
<ahoneybun> yes it has a lot of what compiz can have
<ahoneybun> or has I mean
<fractaline> seems to use a lot les ram as well
<fractaline> i've been impressed with how light kde is for how feature rich it is
<ahoneybun> fractaline: kwin seems to have a lot more work being put into it then compiz
<ahoneybun> IMO Ubuntu is silly for using compiz at all, but they have to as Unity is a plugin to compiz
<fractaline> i see,  that makes sense.    i'll be glad to be rid of it
<ahoneybun> I don't see it having very good performance, but I have not officially tested it
<fractaline> i used it on mint and ubuntu, both of which i find rather boring without but the systems of both became very buggy  hence my joy in finding kde,  stability and customization
<ahoneybun> yea KDE has customization for sure, Mint's work is top notch, kinda wish they we leading Ubuntu
<ahoneybun> not sticking to the old desktop method though
<fractaline> was it you that said mint kde was choppy?
<ahoneybun> no I have not used Mint KDE to say anything good or bad
<ahoneybun> I just perfer Kubuntu's pure KDE design
<fractaline> it was Aethysius ....
<Aethysius> I didn't care for Mint's play with KDE.
<Aethysius> Kubuntu just integrates KDE and Ubuntu so well.
<Aethysius> Oh, I feel kind of stupid for asking this, but how do you get to change the wallpaper in Kubuntu?
<fractaline> default desktop settings
<Aethysius> I thought that meant that it would set everything back to default, my mistake.
<fractaline> so, i have an extended partion in which there is a 62gig, a 95gig, both ext4 and 4gig swap.  does it seem reasonable to use the 60gig for /home and 95gog for /   ??
<fractaline> i should probably shrink my windows partition as it does not really deserve 290 gig....
<ahoneybun> 60GB for / and 95Gb for /home is what I would do, you really only need 25 for the / for the bare minimal
<fractaline> i was just being cautious in the beginning,  but now i'd certainly rather not boot it at all
<ahoneybun> Aethysius: I don't like to have GTK apps on a Qt system unless they are the best for the job
<ahoneybun> GIMP, Inkscape
<fractaline> boot windows that is
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> fractaline: you want to remove windows? or just make it smaller?
<fractaline> just smaller for now
<ahoneybun> oh not sure how that will work
<ahoneybun> I know you can do it
<fractaline> +1 about the gtk apps
<fractaline> it's how i did it originally,  just shrunk it
<fractaline> what would be the risk?
<ahoneybun> fractaline: I'm not sure, I just deleted windows by reformating my HDD with just Kubuntu
<fractaline> good man   ;)
<ahoneybun> lol yep
<Aethysius> I kinda want to do a fresh install of Kubuntu, but I don't want all my settings to die.
<Aethysius> Also, I'm too lazy.
<tsimpson> Aethysius: that's why it's recommended to have a separate /home
<Aethysius> I do.
<tsimpson> then your personal settings are safe, stored under /home/<you>
<Aethysius> Oh, I see.
<Aethysius> Thanks for that info.
<Aethysius> I feel rather foolish.
<Aethysius> There we go.
<fractaline> Aethysius,  where?
<Aethysius> Pardon?
<fractaline> <Aethysius> There we go.
<Aethysius> Freshly installed Kubuntu.
<fractaline> sweet
<Aethysius> Yeah, except Muon's being a bitch.
<fractaline> feel better?
 * Aethysius shrugs
<fractaline> hmm,  how so?
<Aethysius> It's more streamlined now.
<Aethysius> It's hanging, Muon that is.
<Aethysius> Just not DLing.
<fractaline> software center?
<fractaline> or package manager?
<fractaline> or update manager?   lol
<Aethysius> Software Center.
<Aethysius> I'm trying the package manager now.
<valorie> I prefer that one
<valorie> I don't like "app stores"
<Aethysius> Yeah.
<valorie> most people seem to prefer that way though
<Aethysius> I like Synaptic better, actually.
<valorie> I used to
<valorie> but I use cli/Muon package mgr now
<valorie> synaptic is ugly
<fractaline> it is
<fractaline> hi valorie
<fractaline> software center is ok for browsing...
<Aethysius> It says Waiting for transactions to finish, but I don't see any conflicts....to the monitor I go!
<Aethysius> Ah, there we go.
<marszhao_> ?
<algrio> hello
<n8w> hey
<n8w> is there any way how to automatically remove old notifications from the notification widget?
<n8w> kde 4.10.2
<zoie> hi, what happens when i start a program from krunner? i have a program which doesn't work when i start it from a konsole, but which works when i start it from krunner :( i don't understand why
<alvin> I guess the relevant .desktop file contains some options that you're not giving on the command line
<spotz> hi, why aren't radio available on spotify 0.9.0.133 on kubuntu 13.04?
<hateball> spotz: nothing to do with kubuntu. but it's a bug in spotify
<hateball> spotz: this thread suggests a workaround, hadnt seen that before http://community.spotify.com/t5/Help-Desktop-Linux-Mac-and/Linux-0-9-0-133-Artist-Radio-broken/td-p/397726
<hateball> spotz: And I just verified the workaround works for me at least, being on swedish locale originally
<spotz> hateball: thanks a lot, works for me as well
<spotz> the wine version was annoying because didn't know how to block ads
<hateball> heh, I pay to block ads. seems to work ;p
<dmitry> привееет)
<spotz> hateball: i use spotify-admute.sh, it doesn't block them but just mute, good enough for now :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Guest23910> Am I right that this isn't normal (Missing KDE button) ? http://imgur.com/xwjx7DA
<Dudalus> Well....Kubuntu installation with dualscreen is a bit weird
<eleve> .
<Aethysius> !
<bandibp> Hello, I am unable to get to the login screen on kubuntu 13.04 after an update today. Kernel was also updated, but after the kubuntu splash i get a blank screen. I got to CLI where i tried fixing packages, dependencies etc. with no success. apt-get install -f runs depmod but is unable to set up 4 packages (all of them linux-image-3.8.0-22-generic etc) What can I do? All help appreciated. Sry if I am doing this help request wrong.
<Aethysius> I have an issue with getting a printer to work.
<Aethysius> Could anyone help me?
<fractaline> hey man what's up?
<fractaline> are you on 64bit?
<fractaline> Aethysius, ?
<Aethysius> I have a brother DCP-7030, which doesn't have automatically installed drivers, and I've installed the drivers for it, but it doesn't print; the print queue automatically clears.
<Aethysius> Without printing.
<fractaline> sorry not my area...
<Aethysius> Dammit.
 * fractaline wonders what his area is.
<Aethysius> I am on 64 bit.
<fractaline> ;)
<fractaline> i've heard that is one of the drawbacks
<fractaline> of 64 bti that is
<Aethysius> Have a quadcore 3.2 GHz AMD Phenom, with 16 GB of RAM.
<Aethysius> Oh, yeah.
<fractaline> printer drivers...
<Aethysius> Had to do it in Konsole.
<Alex_Zion> I guys , since few weeks , I have a strange behavior in Kubuntu. Any time I open a link from some KDE apps, it downloads the page and show me the Temp file on my browser
<Alex_Zion> How can I fix it , is really an horrible things , and I didn't find any reasons or settings to it ..., someone can help me please ...
<BluesKaj> Alex_Zion, a link from some KDE apps ?
<ed9876434567654> somebody help me, music playback on my kubuntu install is not so great compared same machine running win7, tried several flac files and they sound really poor on linux, they even sound better on my android tablet? any ideas why and how to fix this?
<Alex_Zion> yeah , if I open a link from here (quassel) for example , or even from akregator ......
<BluesKaj> ed9876434567654, bad audio qulity , please describe
<Alex_Zion> BluesKaj:  I'm using chromium as a default browser , can be thisone the problem ?
<BluesKaj> Alex_Zion, never heard of that , try firefox as default and see what happens with it
<ed9876434567654> not sure how, its like depth maybe, basicly everythin on linux sound like 128kbps mp3, really low quality, low bass
<ed9876434567654> BluesKaj, not sure how, its like depth maybe, basicly everythin on linux sound like 128kbps mp3, really low quality, low bass
<BluesKaj> ed9876434567654, what about the volume ctrls in alsamixer , are they turned up to at least 85%
<Alex_Zion> yeah BluesKaj I will , but anyway it always open files from file:///var/tmp/kdecache-*****/krun/.........................
<ed9876434567654> BluesKaj yes, they are
<BluesKaj> and kmix?
<Alex_Zion> BluesKaj:  the krun on my path is not a Krunner foder ? , or it is ?
<ed9876434567654> yes
<BluesKaj> Alex_Zion, for some reason the link is calling a tmp file , temporary ...why?  I have no idea
<Alex_Zion> BluesKaj: it seems to work with Firefox as a default browser ..., so the problem is once again chromium ....., and I really hate firefox in kde , is horrible and doesn't work really well ....
<Alex_Zion> and rekonq is not ready yet ....
<Alex_Zion> so I have no choise at moment ..... :(
<BluesKaj> Alex_Zion, I find the opposite FF works well in KDE as long as your gtk settings are setup in system settings > application appearance
<Alex_Zion> well , I cannot use Firefox in this way , so probably is much better copy and paste the link I need to open......
<Alex_Zion> BluesKaj: in Firefox very often I cannot open menus and the only chance to keep using it is to restart it ...., so you can just Image how unconfortable it is .....
<BluesKaj> chromium doesn't integrate as well , IME ...unreadable tab fonts on large monitors
<Alex_Zion> In my case Chromium has ..., well had ..., the best integration , much bettere than firefox that for me is really unusable .. BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Alex_Zion, then FF must be corrupted
<BluesKaj> ed9876434567654, do you have a pci soundcard , separate from the onboard chip ?
<Alex_Zion> I don't know , but I leave Firefox since a lot , because in my opinion is getting worst any release..., saying worst I mean that is going to be something different than a browser ....., and I want just a browser ...
<Alex_Zion> I was hoping on Chromium , but since months it seems is getting worst .....
<Alex_Zion> are months there is a problem with flash still there , and now this problem .....
<ed9876434567654> BluesKaj I have an integrated intel card  HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH
<Alex_Zion> anyway , maybe one they even KDE will have a real and complete browser to use .....; I really hope so becauso is something really missing on KDE, and please don't say nothing about rekonq ..., is not ready yet ....
<BluesKaj> ed9876434567654, which player are you using to play flac files on linux , amarok ?
<ed9876434567654> BluesKaj I have tried amarok, also audacious, even vlc, it all sound the same
<BluesKaj> sounds like pulseaudio might be to blame , try removing pulseaudio and playing with just pure alsa , you'll probly lose your webaudio playback , but it's worth the test to track this problem down
<BluesKaj> ed9876434567654,^
<BluesKaj> BBL...
<ed9876434567654> BluesKaj I have done that and not sure it sound somewhat louder and better though still not as good as the tablet playback, maybe I try playing with the equaliser or smth
<rance> I'm having issues using the "host" command from a bash script in kubuntu.  It appears that the outout of host is different depending on if its running in an interactive shell or a script.
<bbeck> rance: What do you mean exactly.  If I run "host www.google.com" from command line or put it into a bash script I get the same output.
<rance> bbeck:  I am working on an rbl monitoring script and it is using 'host' to query the rbls for a specfic ip.  Run from the interactive shell I get one response, and from the script I get a different one.  EX from the command line host returns "Host X not found..." or reports a local ip like 127.0.0.2
<rance> the shell script reports all hosts found and returns the ip being checked, not the 127.0.0.x which is correct
<skreech__> rance: What level of the shell script is it running from?
<rance> its called from the main part of the script with a syntax like RESULT=$(syscall)
<skreech__> rance: the $() is what is making it fail
<skreech__> it's going into a subshell with limited access to the resources
<rance> ok, I thought that was the standard way to capture the output of the command
<skreech__> rance: yes but it does have some subtle changes. it's the same as logging in as daemon it has no environment around it. and your HOST is part of the environment
<skreech__> rance: You can jump into #bash and ask them they are very harsh in there but very helpful
<rance> cool
<rance> thanks for the warning
<lordievader> Good evening.
<cpxrc> join #xkcd-signal
<MySystem> hello i have a problem with my kubuntu 13.04 and vlc after 20min or so i get screen locked by multimediapc and if i move the cursor the password&lock dialog dissappiers and video is on top
<ahoneybun> MySystem: so your computer locks up after 20 mins using vlc
<ahoneybun> ?
<MySystem> while vlc is playing
<MySystem> or if nothing is runnning (then i could understand it)
<MySystem> i searched all the options from kde but havent found it switched off all energie options
<fractaline>  MySystem  did you look in vlc?
<MySystem> a short look yes but cant imagine where
<MySystem> thought this problem is well known
<BluesKaj> MySystem, check the screensaver timing in screen locker setings in system settings >display and monitor
<MySystem>  ahhhh blueskaj my hero
<MySystem> 15min
<fractaline> :)
<fractaline> i can't seem to get login screen theme settings to stick
<MySystem> its a bit hidden there under monitor only tooltip from monitor shows screen lock
<fractaline> also, where are default/installed wallpapaers?    as in path
<BluesKaj> MySystem, let's hope it works :)
<BluesKaj> anyway ...dinner ...later folks
<MySystem> think so in a few minutes the feeled time is reached
<MySystem> but option looks right
<ahoneybun> nice
<rosco_y> I'd like to install a Wiki Server, can anyone recommend one for me?
<ahoneybun> rosco_y: I hear mediawiki is execellent
<rosco_y> ahoneybun: ty, I'm playing with mediawiki right now:  I like it quite a bit, but I'm checking to see if there are other, (possibly even better) alternatives, since I simply just installed the first thing I found.....
<rosco_y> I suppose the fact that mediawiki was the first thing I found say something as well.....
<ahoneybun> rosco_y: just saying I hear a lot of good stuff and I see it has a lot of good tools
<rosco_y> ahoneybun: yes.  I'm finding a couple of things about it to be not very intuitivei--which I suppose shouldn't really be a problem since this is a single-user environment....I just want to use a wiki as a mind-mapping tool
<rosco_y> for project and time management, and the like
<ahoneybun> rosco_y: I don't know to much other then that
<rosco_y> ahoneybun: ty--I probably will stick with mediawiki--nothing else is really popping up as "obviously better".....
<kids> hello?
<kStar_> hello
<ahoneybun> kStar_: hello
<kStar_> is there a way to list groups i can joined?
<DarthFrog> kStar_:  You could use the /list command.   But you'll be inundated!
<DarthFrog> kStar_:  If you're using Konversation, press F5.
<kStar_> thanks
<nborgror> hello
<nborgror> someone here know how change bootscreen of kubuntu 13 ?
<fractaline> nborgror, which one?   i have changed the grub background and the splashscreen but i can't seem to get the login screen to change
<genii-around> I believe currently there are issues also with Kubuntu and plymouth
<genii-around> eg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-settings/+bug/1172534
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1171099 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu Saucy) "duplicate for #1172534 kubuntu - plymouth not shown" [High,Triaged]
<nborgror> fractaline: the grub background and bootsplash
<nborgror> how change the grub background ?
<nborgror> and also the bootsplash ?
<fractaline> the easy way for grub is to put a suitable image in  /boot/grub   then in terminal    update grub
<fractaline> system settings - workspace appearance for splashscreen
<fractaline> but yeah... i've yet to find a way to get lightdm settings to stick
<genii-around> And for changing the plymouth splash screen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth#Splash_Theme
<nborgror> ok, I try
<nborgror> fractaline: I must create directory /boot/grub ?
<fractaline> no, it's there
<nborgror> I put a image in what folder in /boot/grub/ ?
<genii-around> It sort of sucks there are so many splash screens before the desktop comes up... grub->plymouth->lightdm->kubuntu-splash
<genii-around> nborgror: To do that, you should either run dolphin with kdesudo dolphin, or else if in Konsole to do: sudo cp filename /boot/grub      (if you are in the same directory the file is in while in Konsole)
<nborgror> ok
<genii-around> Then you need to run: sudo update-grub
<fractaline> genii-around, what is the difference between plymouth and lightdm?     oh,  plymouth is the kubuntu logo durring boot?
<genii-around> fractaline: Yes, with those dots going by
<fractaline> so any advice on getting lightdm settings to work?
<fractaline> genii-around,
<fractaline> it's currently the ugliest part of bootup for me.   won't use my custom images just reverts to a white background
<nborgror> genii-around: there is a simple way to change plymouth ?
<genii-around> nborgror: I gave you the official link just a little while ago :)
<genii-around> So the short answer is, I guess: No, there is not a simple way
<nborgror> ok thanks anyway
<nborgror> fractaline: update grub don't work : no command 'update'
<genii-around> nborgror: There's a hyphen. eg, EXACTLY:  sudo update-grub
<nborgror> ok
#kubuntu 2013-05-31
<peter____> hi
<peter____> hello
<ahoneybun> hello peter____
<peter____> hey, whats up
<ahoneybun> peter____: nothing much just editing wiki pages
<peter____> nice, sounds like fun
<ahoneybun> sure is
<peter____> is it usually inactive in here?
<ahoneybun> peter____: just dead times sometimes
<ahoneybun> difference in timezones
<peter____> i see
<peter____> i'm getting off now, bye ahoneybun
<rtz> that's what she said
<Tails_> Alguém do Brasil??
<Tails_> Alguém do Brasil??
<Tails_> Alguém da Blue Brasil ??
<Aethysius> He guys, I can't get Telepathy working.
<Aethysius> No se, Tails_.
<Tails_> ok, tanks
<whitelantern> quiet...
<Aethysius> I can't get Telepathy to work.
<Aethysius> Well, my GMail, actually.
<Aethysius> It won't log into Telepathy.
<Aethysius> Keeps giving me a wrong password message, when I know for sure that it's the right one.
<honvai> hi. Teach how to install the operating system on touchPad
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<blaaa> Hi, is there a way to get Dolphin/Amarik/kio-upnp-ms to work? I canoot get upnp workig with ode...
<n8w> i was just thinkin, do u think there is a clock widget which shows epoch time?
<BluesKaj> n8w, since when ?
<n8w> BluesKaj, :)))
<blaaa> Has someone have any experience with getting UPnP to work with Dolphin or Amarok?
<n8w> BluesKaj, but if u were serious...since 1-1-1970
<blaaa> I think it should be possible with cagibi and kio-upnp-ms, but it does not seem to work. I have found lots of reports about it not working as well
<blaaa> as my programming ability is quite low, I want to know it I might better just give up on this
<OerHeks> n8w can't find such widget, it is easy to show iepoch time n konsole: date +%s
<BluesKaj> blaaa, what device ?
<blaaa> BluesKaj: minidlna mainly, but i have tried a samsung phone and a windows laptop
<n8w> OerHeks, ye sure...i know that, but i would like to have a widget showin a regular iso time and epoch as well:)
<blaaa> BluesKaj: but my main focus is on minidla
<blaaa> BluesKaj: changing servers is possible though, if necessary.
<BluesKaj> blaaa, your question is very specialized , never heard of your request or issue before
<blaaa> BluesKaj: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hupnp/+bug/975327 is a recent example of an apparently similar isue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 975327 in hupnp (Ubuntu) "libhupnp 1.0.0, cagibi >=0.2, kio-upnp-ms, all needed in repositories" [Medium,Confirmed]
<blaaa> BluesKaj: but this has been going for years I think, upnp-support in KDE is not very robust
<blaaa> BluesKaj: I use VLC as a workaround
<BluesKaj> blaaa, well ,I'm behind the curve on mobile devices plugged into pcs , and I agree that VLC is a solution/substitution for a lot of media players that have "issues".
<blaaa> BluesKaj: In my case the PC/KDE is the mobile device which is supposed to plug into the central medi server (with UPnP). Maybe using DAAP would be another possibility, but my experience with DAAP servers is not good (forked-daapd disconnecting etc.)
<blaaa> BluesKaj: distribution of media-files from a server to devices can save a lot of disk space and be very convenient
<BluesKaj> blaaa, that's why i use an external HDD for all our media
<blaaa> BluesKaj: Yes, both networked distribution and distibution on hardware have their pros and cons.
<BluesKaj> blaaa, this pc is a basic media server/HTPC for our audio/video system , but I have no mobile devices that carry any media,. I just use my cellphone as a phone , that's all. I guess I'm a bit of a luddite in that respect.
<blaaa> BluesKaj: Well, there is nothing wrong with using a cellphone as a phone, I have done so until a few months ago. But we now have a few devices (tv, amplifier ,phone (and hopefully KDE-running PCs)) that can connect via UPnP, using this capabiliy is not really necessary, but I like to try
<BluesKaj> blaaa, I guess if your media /audio and video equipment is fairly new (less than a yr old) then those capabilities are built in , although I haven't heard of much audio equipment with those options.
<Guest15766> pingo di qui
<zigozago> ping
<zigozago> ping ping
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<believethebible> !ops | Repent now! For the Kingdom of God is at hand!
<ubottu> Repent now! For the Kingdom of God is at hand!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<zigozago> !list
<ubottu> zigozago: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<nicolas_> salut
<nicolas_> qui peut m'aider a installer skype sous kubuntu svp ? :$
<lordievader> !france | nicolas_
<ubottu> nicolas_: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<JohnThePreacher> Repent, for the kingdom of heaven is at hand!
<BluesKaj> JohnThePreacher, is it ...when do the spaceships arrive ?
<Daskreech> He had an early flight
<BluesKaj> yeah , I missed him dmmit , Daskreech
<BluesKaj> er dammit
<Daskreech> I'll let him know he was missed :)
<BluesKaj> right :)
<Appllo13> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyzzyxwvutsrqponmlkjihgfedcba
<Appllo13> 12345678900987654321
<Appllo13> =-
<Appllo13> _+
<Appllo13> intresting...
<Appllo13> runing a sicmic.
<Appllo13> bummer
<Appllo13> plummer
<Appllo13> |humm.
<Appllo13> is this real time.
<genii> Pretty much.
<genii> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<BluesKaj> Appllo13, do you have question , if so please ask in plain english without the enter key for effect
<Appllo13> ok
<yahyaa> is i am installing kubuntu on a system, what file system should i format it to, ntfs or ent2?
<jussi01> ext3 or 4 I would suggest
<yahyaa> does it matter which one
<yahyaa> will either enhance performance
<jussi01> not really, Ive been using 4 for a while, it is the newer one although there are a few reports of unstability, but I havent noticed them
<yahyaa> ok thanks
<yahyaa> later
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
#kubuntu 2013-06-01
<alberto> hola
<mmn_> hi!
<mmn_> Hi!
<mmn_> Hey, is there anyone alive around here?!
<Shubuntu> hey guys, how do i use netcat to reverse dns look up?
<mmn_> Shubuntu look here http://dcssrv1.oit.uci.edu/~franklin/doc/netcat.html
<mmn_> hope it will help
<Shubuntu> mmn_: thanks
<Shubuntu> that link didn't have any details though, just said that it's possible
<mmn_> hmm
<mmn_> and why only netcat?
<Shubuntu> cause it's a commandline toolkit
<mmn_> need to use it in some scripts?
<Shubuntu> yes
<mmn_> and why not nslookup?
<mmn_> hi, boss
<mmn_> interesting,,,
<mmn_> 200+ users on channel
<mmn_> and everyone is silent
<mmn_> Shubuntu, what version of Kubuntu do you have?
<Shubuntu> mmn_: 13.04
<mmn_> I'm having big trouble with installing nvidia driver
<valorie> mmn_: this is a help channel, not a chat chan
<valorie> if you have a question ask it, and perhaps people can help
<mmn_> ok
<mmn_> I have a 13.04 on Laptop ASUS K53S
<mmn_> video is nvidia GeForce GT 630M
<mmn_> I tried different drivers - both Proprietary and Open
<mmn_> But some of the desktop effects still don't work, and system is extremly slow
<mmn_> That means, that drivers doesn't work, as far as i understand
<skreech__> mmn_: You have a question?
<skreech__> Whoops page down :)
<skreech__> Oh wait youstill haven't asked yet
<mmn_> It's a preface
<skreech__> Yes I see :)
<mmn_> the question is that I can't install the driver correctly
<mmn_> When using console installer I recieve error messages
<skreech__> can you pastebin
<mmn_> smthg about the cc compiler version
<mmn_> and that kernel model compilation failed
<mmn_> it was from a pseudographic installer
<mmn_> which runs in console mode w/o X server
<skreech__> What kernel do you have?
<mmn_> the last one - 3.9.0-030900rc6-generic
<mmn_> also, i checked Xorg log
<mmn_> and found:
<mmn_> mmn@mmn-K53SM:~$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<mmn_>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<mmn_> [    23.025] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<mmn_> [    25.784] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)
<mmn_> [    25.932] (EE) Failed to load module "nouveau" (module does not exist, 0)
<FloodBotK1> mmn_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mmn_> [    26.034] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)
<valorie> !pastebin | mmn_
<ubottu> mmn_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mmn_> valorie thx
<mmn_> btw this orange lines in Quassel IRC are private messages, right?
<mmn_> How can I send them?
<valorie> I use Konversation, so dunno
<skreech__> mmn_: depends. Is this orange?
<mmn_> Skreech yes it is
<skreech__> mmn_: It's just highlighting that someone said your name
<mmn_> ah ok
<mmn_> anyway
<mmn_> i also tried installing drivers with "Programs and updates
<mmn_>  -> additional drivers tab
<mmn_> and with apt-get
<mmn_> but still no destop effects :(
<mmn_> some of them work however, the most beautiful like cube with desktops, and waving of windows when you move them do not
<mmn_> when I try to turn them on, i recieve a message that openGL is required
<mmn_> Lol, only now I realise how poor my English actually is
<mmn_> Any bright ideas, guys?
<mmn_> If you need some logs or configs i'll gladly use a pastebin )
<valorie> skreech__: is much more technically knowledgeable than I am
<valorie> !opengl
<valorie> !info opengl
<valorie> piffle
<skreech__> lol :)
<ubottu> Package opengl does not exist in raring
<skreech__> mmn_: alright what's the error you are getting?
<mmn_> when installing from console?
<mmn_> several ))
<mmn_> at first it says that it seems there is no device supported by this driver
<mmn_> however, install continues
<mmn_> than it says that another nvidia driver installation is found
<mmn_> tries do delete it and also generates some error like "file not found"
<mmn_> btw i rememvered now
<mmn_> the installer said that there must be a log file
<mmn_> i dont  remember the name exactly
<mmn_> but i'll take a look thro my /var/log
<mmn_> 1 moment plz
<greygan> I am having a problem. I just installed Kubuntu 13.04 and my apps do not see my drives. Only the home folder unless I go in and mount them manually. Any suggestions?
<mmn_> greygan how your /etc/fstab looks?
<greygan> has a single line... sec
<mmn_> add all the partitions you need
<mmn_> a tutorial is easy to google
<greygan> K thanks
<greygan> (My first time in KDE... Gnome didnt have this issue)
<valorie> greygan: if it makes you feel any better, I've never heard of anyone having this trouble
<greygan> valorie: it is weird. Thy all show up in Dolphin, it is just the apps that cant see them untill I mount from term or select them in dolphin
<mmn_> http://paste.kde.org/755444/
<valorie> that's extremely odd
<mmn_> I had same problem with my NTFS disk
<mmn_> It was always open in Dolphin
<mmn_> And every time system loaded, i had a message that it's unreachable
<mmn_> fstab saved me :)
<greygan> well it is high time I learn how to edit fstab... so here goes :)
<mmn_> anyone is lookin through my log already?
<greygan> I looked at it long enough to see you are loading an Nvidia driver... That is what broke my Gnome install and got me here... LOL
<greygan> I should say my Ringtail install. The nvidia driver broke it to the point I could only run in Gnome Fallback
<skreech__> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<skreech__> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.120ubuntu10)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.3-1ubuntu10 (raring), package size 5 kB, installed size 41 kB
<skreech__> valorie: can't apt-get install an older version from the repos?
<skreech__> apt-get install gcc=4.6 or so?
<skreech__> mmn_: so if you press ctrl+F9 nothing happens?
<mmn_> btw after the driver installation my notebook loaded with 640*480 res
<mmn_> Had to rm xorg.comf
<mmn_> skreech__ it makes all the windows visible at one time
<skreech__> Is ti slow?
<skreech__> it
<mmn_> they become smaller and ...
<mmn_> No
<mmn_> fast enough
<skreech__> What do you see when You alt tab. Do you get small previews of the window?
<mmn_> skreech_ yes, but they supposed to switch like a carousel
<mmn_> and they don
<mmn_> just rectangles on a flat surface
<Unit193> !info gcc-4.6 | skreech__
<ubottu> skreech__: gcc-4.6 (source: gcc-4.6): GNU C compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6.4-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 7339 kB, installed size 15219 kB
<mmn_> btw, while we are chatting here. I tried to install same version with apt-get
<mmn_> now i see a message, that driver is installed but not activated
<mmn_> in a util... Don't now how it's called in English
<skreech__> mmn_: A carousel?
<mmn_> I can make a screenshot one moment
<skreech__> what setting do you have for window switching ?
<mmn_> carousel AFAIR
<skreech__> Unit193: Thanks :)
<Unit193> Sure.
<greygan> 1 more quick question... Has the command kdesu been removed in 13.04 or is that a system problem I am having?
<mmn_> oops, no carousel
<greygan> as in " kdesu kate /etc/fstab "
<mmn_> I tried to set carousel, but it turned of automaticly
<mmn_> because of none-workin openGL
<mmn_> greygan I get kdesu - command not found
<valorie> kdesudo
<valorie> use that instead
<greygan> mmn: OK, I feel better. Thats what I get.
<greygan> OK cool thanks
<mmn_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/driversp.png/
<mmn_> this is what I see regarding the drivers
<skreech__> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> »  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why.
<mmn_> caption of this window is translated as "Device drivers"
<mmn_> And the text near a green dot at the bottom - this driver is activated, but not used now
<skreech__> mmn_: Might have to reboot?
<mmn_> the question is  - how to make the system use it
<skreech__> I remember something about that with the nvidia installer
<skreech__> course that was years ago when I had nvidia
<mmn_> I'll try, but previous times it did not helps
<mmn_> ok, ill reboot anyway, brb
<kkerwin> Hi. Anyone familiar with a portable form of disk encryption that would be installable on a flash drive, and runnable on Windows/Mac/*nix systems without admin priveledges?
<mmn_> I'm bavk
<mmn_> back
<mmn_> same s**t after reboot
<kkerwin> mmn_: Good to meet you, bavk.
<mmn_> driver is activated, but not used
<mmn_> kkerwin hi
<mmn_> what's bavk?
<kkerwin> :-P
<valorie> mmn_: do you have kde-jockey?
<mmn_> Hmm I'll check 1 moment
<valorie> I've not used that for awhile, but it does still work for messing with drivers
<valorie> if not, might be worth installing
<mmn_> simply by apt-get?
<valorie> yes, that will work
<mmn_> ok
<ahoneybun> valorie: jockey is installed by default
<valorie> cool
<mmn_> Yes it is, I sent a screenshot of it 5 minutes ago
<mmn_> but I don't see any possibility to make this driver be used
<ahoneybun> you can just use kickoff and search jockey
<mmn_> Maybe now it's time to configure xorg
<valorie> or alt+f2 'jockey'
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> first
<valorie> can't hurt, might help
<mmn_> ahoneybun : i'm using it right now
<ahoneybun> I have krunner set to ctrl space
<mmn_> so how can this jockey help me?
<mmn_> I see a list of drivers in it
<mmn_> I see that one driver is currently installed
<mmn_> and the others are not %) LOL
<greygan> OK, I edited my fstab abd still have the same problem. Did I do something wrong?  http://paste.kde.org/755450/
<mmn_> greygan: Yes you did
<mmn_> U R trying 2 mount all your partitions to /
<greygan> so I need to create seperate mount folders / points?
<mmn_> and there may be only one partition at one mounting point
<greygan> i c
<mmn_> exactly!
<greygan> thanks again... ima neewb
<mmn_> Lol me to
<mmn_>  ))
<mmn_> gl
<greygan> u2
<mmn_> hmm looks like every one is afk
<mmn_> ore they just don't wanna mess up with my video
<mmn_> Guuuaaays, I neeed yeeer heeelp
<mmn_> Somebody... Anybody?!
<rosco_y> Can anyone tell me how to install twiki?
<valorie> rosco_y: is there a twiki package?
<valorie> !info twiki
<ubottu> Package twiki does not exist in raring
<valorie> huh
<valorie> then you may have to find a .deb
<mmn_> hmm if no one knows about video
<mmn_> one simle questions
<mmn_> how can i make links open in firefox by default
<mmn_> cos now they are opened in rekonq
<mmn_> and i use it to browse tor
<mmn_> so it's slow
<rosco_y> valorie: ty.  I tried aptitude, didn't find anything in there.....
<tsimpson> mmn_: System Settings -> Default Applications -> Web Browser
<mmn_> Oh that easy
<mmn_> thx a lot
<valorie> rosco_y: you can look on twiki.org and see if they have .deb files
<rosco_y> valorie: I think you're right about the deb.....
<rosco_y> :) I'll do that, thank you....
<mmn_> http://paste.kde.org/755462/
<mmn_> here are the errors of Xorg.0.log
<greygan> I think I have the fstab file correct now, as my computer is tryng to index ALL my drives... LOL that index is going to be HUGE!
<valorie> mmn_: googling on one of your errors got me the hint to install and run 'nvidia-xconfig' which I recall has helped me in the past
<mmn_> hmm nvidia-xconfig alreadyplayed a bad joke with me
<mmn_> after using it and rebooting i had my monitor resolution set to 640*480
<valorie> damn
<mmn_> with no ability to change it
<mmn_> so i just rm xorg.conf
<mmn_> and now enjoying a normal resolution
<valorie> cool
<mmn_> hm i think i'll try to find good xorg conf tutorial in my native Russian language
<greygan> Is it just indexing because I put my mount points in my home directory? Should they be elsewhere?
<mmn_> greygan: you can mount them everywhere
<mmn_> I don't have indexing turned on
<mmn_> by default, NTFS partitions are mounted in /MEDIA
<greygan> I should just turn it off as well. There is about 3 terabytes of data trying to be indexed now.
<mmn_> 3 terras
<mmn_> wow
<greygan> mostly video
<mmn_> what are you collecting?
<mmn_> Child porn? %)
<greygan> tv shows and movies mostly
<greygan> lol
<mmn_> joking, joking
<valorie> not appropriate for this channel, ever
<greygan> OK, this is crazy. Now that I have fstab configured to mount the drives, the app that could not see the unmounted drives will not launch...
<valorie> greygan: start it from the console
<valorie> and see what errors are thrown
<greygan> k, sec
<greygan> [ERROR   ] 02:15:07 ipcinterface:156 Deluge restart failed: Couldn't listen on any:/home/greygan/.config/deluge/ipc/deluge-gtk: Cannot acquire lock.
<valorie> wow, I would google that
<valorie> have not seen the like
<valorie> I've never heard of any of the difficulties you are encountering
<valorie> most strange
<greygan> it worked before I mounted the drives. can it be because I mounted them in a new folder in the home directory?
<valorie> haven't a clue about that, tbh
<greygan> what is the command to delete a file from terminal?
<valorie> rm filename
<greygan> ty
 * valorie reboots
<lordievader> Good morning.
<mmn_> lordeivader hi!
<lordievader> Hey mmn_, how are you?
<greygan> OK, I have to mount the drives in /media. How can I make the mount point folders there. Dolphin wont let me, and in terminal the mkdir command brings up a new line >
<mmn_> maybe sudo mkdir ?
<greygan> does the same thing with the new line >
<mmn_> Lordievader: bad
<mmn_> i can't install xorg-edit
<greygan> well kdesudo does anyway. havent tried just sudo
<lordievader> greygan: What are the permissions on the mount?
<lordievader> mmn_: Have you tried apt?
<mmn_> they just don't exist
<mmn_> only deb
<mmn_> and it doesn;t work
<mmn_> it can't satisfy the dependencies
<lordievader> mmn_: Ok, so you have deb, does "sudo dpkg -i <file.deb>" work?
<greygan> I set the mounts up in fstab but created mount points in my home directory. I need them in /media and I can not create a folder there for the mount points
<mmn_> one moment I;ll paste you the output
<lordievader> greygan: That is probably true, a user has no write access to /media. Using "sudo mkdir <target>" should work, you can verify with "ls /media".
<greygan> cool thanks
<mmn_> hmm
<mmn_> now my question is
<greygan> I get the same thing when trying sudo mkdir. It just drops to a new line with the ">" sign
<mmn_> how to install older version of a package
<mmn_> than i have now
<lordievader> greygan: mkdir doesn't output anything if there is no error.
<mmn_> libwxgtk 2.8
<greygan> but there is no new folder and instead of dropping me to a normal prompt I get >
<mmn_> but i need a 2.6 version to install xorg-edit
<greygan> i used command "sudo mkdir /media/newfoldername
<lordievader> greygan: Hmm, that's odd. Could you pastebin that?
<tsimpson> greygan: you should remove the first quote
<greygan> I didnt use quote. sec Ill paste
<lordievader> mmn_: I would do that through muon.
<mmn_> how?
<greygan> http://paste.kde.org/755474/
<lordievader> mmn_: What version of the lib do you need?
<mmn_> 2.6
<tsimpson> greygan: you used a single-quote
<lordievader> greygan: You need to escape the ', so "sudo mkdir Donna\'s"
<tsimpson> you need to either escape it `sudo mkdir /media/Donna\'s` or quote it `sudo mkdir "/media/Donna's"`
<lordievader> Euhmm ^ that.
<greygan> ah
<lordievader> !info libwxgtk2.6
<ubottu> Package libwxgtk2.6 does not exist in raring
<lordievader> !info libwxgtk
<ubottu> Package libwxgtk does not exist in raring
<lordievader> !info libwxgtk*
<lordievader> In raring only 2.8 exists it seems.
<mmn_> that sux
<mmn_> I can't write xorg.conf by hands
<mmn_> it's simply impossible
<mmn_> and when i try2use Xorg -configure
<mmn_> it gives me error
<greygan> AWESOME guys thank you!
<mmn_> and, by the way, there's still no nvidia in it;s drivers list
<lordievader> mmn_: You are talking about this right: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=156243
<lordievader> mmn_: You know it is a post from 2006, and probably not updated since?
<mmn_> oops didn't notice it
<mmn_> but anyway
<lordievader> Ah nvm that. Last update is 2008.
<mmn_> there must be a gui generator
<lordievader> mmn_: Do you have version 08.08.06?
<mmn_> however
<lordievader> Err 07.08.11
<mmn_> yes
<mmn_> 07.08.11
<lordievader> Hmm perhaps the source of 08.08.06 doesn't require libwxgtk2.6.
<mmn_> anyway theres no nvidia driver in the list of Xorg -configure
<lordievader> What do you mean with Xorg -configure?
<lordievader> Btw nowadays xorg.conf is not used by default.
<mmn_> hm ok, but how do i make my driver work without it?
<lordievader> mmn_: What driver and what card are we talking about here?
<mmn_> GeForce GT 630M
<mmn_> (in my laptop)
<mmn_> and it also has a built-in-CPU intel graphics card
<mmn_> however a workin geforce will be more than enough for me
<lordievader> Ugh, bumblebee (or however it is called). Most unfortunately I have no experience with such a setup, I know it is a hassle to get it working.
<lordievader> mmn_: What does the jockey say?
<mmn_> it says "This driver is activated, but not used now"
<mmn_> not sure about "activated"
<lordievader> mmn_: Is that the recommended driver?
<mmn_> cos i have russian version
<mmn_> It's the last one
<mmn_> 319
<mmn_> AFAIR thats the same version that is donlpoaded from nvidia com
<mmn_> when i seltcted my video and OS in the lis
<lordievader> You would say the folks at nVidia know what driver to use...
<greygan> Thanks again to all who helped me. I finally got all of this working correctly and learned how to edit fstab in the process :)
<mmn_> i thought - yes
<mmn_> to optimistic?
<mmn_> *to
<mmn_> to
<mmn_> too
<FloodBotK1> mmn_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mmn_> oops
<lordievader> mmn_: You could go experiment with the other drivers, you might just end up with a working geforce ;)
<mmn_> i did already
<lordievader> Though I have to say it is not risk free.
<lordievader> Its an optimus thing right?
<lordievader> If so take a look at this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<mmn_> apt-get told me, that bumblebee is already installed
<lordievader> mmn_: And the rest?
<mmn_> u mean the other packages?
<mmn_> Already
<mmn_> virtualgl linux-headers-generic
<mmn_> already installed too
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BigWig_> Hey, my widget dashboard isn't transparent anymore. Anyone know of a fix?
<BluesKaj> BigWig_, system settings>workspace appearance>desktop themes , get new themes , find one that you like
<BigWig_> That didn't fix the problem. What's happening is that the dashboard (ctr+f12) isn't translucent anymore.
<BluesKaj> oh sorry I misunderstood , never used the dashnoard before , just the panel options
<BluesKaj> tool  box
<gilles> Hello every body, I need help
<JohnThePreacher> Repent now! For The Kingdom of Heaven is at HAND!
<BluesKaj> JohnThePreacher, when do the spaceships arrive , and where ?
<BluesKaj> gilles, ask your question
<JohnThePreacher> BluesKaj, And ye shall be hated of all men for my name's sake: but he that endureth to the end shall be saved.
<gilles> ok, I have a problem with grub : I have update the kernel with the 3.8.0-23 version and after the reboot only old kernel appear in the grub menu. Exemple 3.2.0-24
<gilles> I look in the /boot/grub.cfg file and the 3.8.0-23 is present
<gilles> What appends ?
<BluesKaj> gilles, how did you update the kernel ?
<BluesKaj> gilles, run sudo update-grub
<gilles> with the package manager
<gilles> I do update-grub a lot of time
<gilles> and it find the new kernel
<BluesKaj> 3.2 to 3.8 is quite a jump
<gilles> it's because I update from 12.04 to 13.04
<BluesKaj> gilles, how did you update ?
<BluesKaj> 12.04>12.10>13.04 ?
<gilles> I did an upgrade
<gilles> yes BluesKay
<BluesKaj> ok upgrade , sorry
<gilles> It's possible the problem was present for a long time because when the computer start I don't read exactly the kernel number
<BluesKaj> gilles, ok run sudo apt-get update:sudo apt-get distupgrade , then ,  sudo apt-get autoremove , then sudo apt-get autoclean
<gilles> ok
<BluesKaj> err dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> gilles, correction , sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gilles> yes because the first commande return an error
<gilles> it's ok
<gilles> what must I do now
<BluesKaj> run the other autoremove and autoclean commands
<gilles> done
<BluesKaj> ok  gilles now try sudo update-grub
<gilles> I have a kernel within
<gilles> and a kernel more
<gilles> could I reboot to see if there changes
<BluesKaj> yes
<GolligySutton> Yay! I'm a Xubuntu user NOW!
<BluesKaj> I have to check my other OSs ...bbiab
<gilles> I'm back BluesKaj, but there's no changes !
<gilles> Is there a command to find the menu.cfg use by grub to boot ?
<BluesKaj> gilles, is your new kernel available in grub now ?
<gilles> unfortunately not, have you any idea
<BluesKaj> can you see it ?
<gilles> BluesKaj I find what's wrong. Grub load an old grub.cfg of an partition where is installed kubuntu 10.04
<gilles> How can I setup grub to my new grub.cfg
<BluesKaj> gilles, is your 13.04 on the first partition ?
<gilles> it's complicated
<gilles> I have 5 disk with 1 up to 5 partitions
<BluesKaj> grub should be installed to the mbr of the front of the HDD , usually /dev/sda
<BluesKaj> gilles, if your 13.04 is not located on on /dev/sda , then sudo grub-install /dev/sda should work
<gilles> BluesKaj It's work   thanks a lot for your help
<scherenhaenden> hello ppl...
<lordievader> Hey scherenhaenden
<scherenhaenden> i need help, im trying to get video on my computer after upgrading... but nothing, but it works good in live system....
<scherenhaenden> but how ever i do... it does not works on my realsystem
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: What video card do you have?
<scherenhaenden> ati hd 4200
<scherenhaenden> i know if i restard, i got no video... with lshw -c video it says that my display s being unclaimed
<lordievader> Have you installed the closed source driver for it?
<scherenhaenden> ive tried to installed anything... the closed, the open... but nothing
<scherenhaenden> even... 13.04 has that configuration system for monitors in systemsettings... but i dont have it
<scherenhaenden> i get always error
<lordievader> What error?
<scherenhaenden> by last time using sudo ./amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-legacy-linux-x86.x86_64.run --buildandinstallpkg Ubuntu/raring --force
<scherenhaenden> i got Error 2....
<scherenhaenden> :S i cannot copy from console :S
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: Have you tried the jockey?
<scherenhaenden> well yes... but a long time ago i didnt
<scherenhaenden> well
<lordievader> You probable have a choice between fglrx and fglrx-updates. I'd say try fglrx-updates first.
<lordievader> probably*
<scherenhaenden> yep
<scherenhaenden> but ive tried to install em a looooot of times
<scherenhaenden> got nothing from jockey
<scherenhaenden> even not the other drivers
<scherenhaenden> i dont know what i got to do
<scherenhaenden> it looks like it works with aptitude
<lordievader> Is your card supported by the fglxr driver? (I mean the version you've downloaded from the ati website)
<scherenhaenden> well officially yes... but not that kernel... but it could be working good with the driver from linux... but it also doesnt work
<scherenhaenden> well... it works in live version but here... im not capable to install it
<scherenhaenden> im gonna autosuicide to myself
<scherenhaenden> it till says unclaimed
<scherenhaenden> lordievader: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx_2%3a12.100~beta7-0ubuntu1~xedgers~raring1_amd64.deb: Unterprozess neues pre-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück
<lordievader> You know xorg edgers is bleeding edge right?
<scherenhaenden> what? i dont understand about what r u speaking sorry
<scherenhaenden> what kind of edgers?
<scherenhaenden> edgers ppa?
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: It seems to me that you added the xorg edgers ppa.
<scherenhaenden> ive added some ppa
<scherenhaenden> but from amd i think
<scherenhaenden> im trying to resolve here since manyhours ago
<scherenhaenden> well since yesterday
<lordievader> I'd recommend removing this xorg-edgers ppa.
<scherenhaenden> how can i do that?
<scherenhaenden> nop
<scherenhaenden> i dont have ppa from xorg
<lordievader> Hmm, unfortunately I have to say that I do not know how to proceed. Sorry.
<scherenhaenden> fgl_glxgears works
<scherenhaenden> :S
<scherenhaenden> is that normal?
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: Yes, the cpu might even render that.
<scherenhaenden> mm, oh man i dont know what to do
<lordievader> Wait a minute, do you mean fglrx_glxgear?
<scherenhaenden> yep
<lordievader> Ok, do you have amdcccle on your pc, and does it not give you an error when you fire it up?
<scherenhaenden> lordievader: ive tried to installed but nothing
<scherenhaenden> everywhere says i got to deinstall doing sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<scherenhaenden> but i got error for that
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: What error?
<scherenhaenden> im trying to copy him over here
<scherenhaenden> lordievader: IT LOOKS LIKE I DID IT
<scherenhaenden> but ive fear about reboot
<lordievader> What did you do?
<scherenhaenden> dont know... im on the graphics but till not work
<scherenhaenden> know id like to remove the flgrx n try to install that xorg driv
<scherenhaenden> do u know how to install the default driver ?
<puff> Heya... I was on kubuntu on 12. L04TÃSÃ.  I just intalled 13ubuntu 13.4 and the installed kubuntu-desktop, ld in with theDE PlasmaÃa manager... this is very different from my old kubuntu desktop.  Did things change or is there something I need to install/set to make it more like my old UI?
<puff> For example, I'm pretty sure I was using a different terminal app, which is pretty important for me because I use a lot of shell and ssh,  vt100 emulation on remote boxes, etc.
<ed356> hi, anyone know why after formating my usb flash drive (corsair 16gb) from fat32 to ntfs I got two partitions, one the ntfs partition, the other is "unallocated" which is 4mb in size, is this normal?
<lordievader> ed356: I think so, seen it a number of times.
<puff> Hm, I just noticed that under kde it's not auto-mounting my extra partition.
<puff> Is there an easy/gui way to do it, or do I need to mount them manually?
<lordievader> puff: You can mount partitions through 'dolphin', the file-manager.
<puff> Hm, under dolphin the extra partition does show up, but not in "df -h" or "mount" output.
<lordievader> puff: Is it mounted?
<puff> Ah, it's mounted in /media/_mcgee
<ed356> lordievader ok thanks
<puff> Weird.
<puff> Can I have my old kubuntu back? :-)
<lordievader> For 12.04 there are still a couple of supported years left ;)
<puff> lordievader: Yeah... I was told in the past that it is okay to just install mainstream ubuntu and then apt-get kubuntu-desktoip, is this still the case?
<puff> In other words, 13.4 + kubuntu-desktop doesn't look like my old kubuntu UI, is that because kubuntu changed or because I didn't do it right?
<lordievader> Raring is very stable, heck even Saucy is stable (though I do not recommend to install Saucy ;) )
<puff> I'm not sure what terminal I was using previously, but ctrl-shift-t would open a new terminal tab, ctrl-pgup/pgdwn would cycle through the tabs...
<lordievader> KDE 4.10 is a bit more flashy than KDE 4.8 (Not sure if Precise has 4.8, but it was something along those lines), is that what you mean?
<lordievader> puff: Konsole still has those functions :)
<puff> lordievader: Well, alt-tab does this fancy 3D carousel of screens, terminal doesn't seem to work the same, etc.
<puff> I'm in konsole and ctrl-pgup and ctrl-pgdwn aren't cycling me through the tabs.
<lordievader> puff: That sounds like a non-standard setup...
<ahoneybun> lordievader: precise has 4.8 but 4.10 is in the backports
<ahoneybun> 4.10.3 I believe
<puff> lordievader:  It's just a 13.4 install plus apt-get kubuntu-destop
<ahoneybun> puff: you can install any desktop you want on any ubutnu
<puff> ahoneybun: Yeah, I'm just trying to figure out if this is easily fixable or not.
<ahoneybun> puff: what happened?
<lordievader> puff: Did you install with an existing /home?
<puff> ahoneybun: I installed the normal ubuntu 13.4 raring, then did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, and the UI is throwing me off.
<puff> lordievader: Yes.
<lordievader> I.e. did a kde profile exist before you installed raring over it.
<ahoneybun> puff: can you provide screenshots?
<puff> lordievader: Wait... I have a vanilal 13.4, and then did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.  I have my old /home mounted as a separate partition so I can get at my old data files.
<puff> ahoneybun: Sure, what of?
<ahoneybun> puff: just of the problems that you are seeing
<puff> ahoneybun: It's more that certain keyboard shortcuts don't seem to work.
<puff> I'm very, very keyboard driven...
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<ahoneybun> well you can change that
<stardolphin> my music plays back at 50% higher speed appx. Don't know what triggered the change or how to fix in Kubuntu 13.04
<puff> ahoneybun: E.g. in my terminal I'm used to ctrl-pageup/pagedown cycling through the terminal tabs.  I'm running console and contorl-shift-t opens a new tab, but ctrl-pageup/pagedown don't work.
<lordievader> stardolphin: Does that happen when you open skype?
<stardolphin> pandora, youtube basically any flash-driven program Chrome is up to date, not using skype (ick)
<lordievader> stardolphin: Hmm, too bad. I had a similair problem once, everything would speed up if skype was opened.
<stardolphin> all i can think of is k3b might have done something, only idea i have
<stardolphin> thank you, lordievader. Will keep searching. Will consider full blown re-install if necessary.
<ahoneybun> puff: you can edit keyboard shortcuts in the system settings
<puff> ahoneybun: Yeah, I just wanted to start by making sure I'd done it right.
<ahoneybun> puff: yea just install the kubuntu-desktop package
<puff> ahoneybun: I did.
<ahoneybun> ok good
<tumor> xx
<m0nk3yjoe> What is the command to disable a service?  I tried update-rc.d and it doesn't work for Bluetooth
<m0nk3yjoe> I want to remove bluetooth and IPP
<lordievader> m0nk3yjoe: update-rc.d is used to remove things from init. To stop a service you can use: sudo service <service-name> stop
<m0nk3yjoe> lordievader, I know how to stop a service.  I want to REMOVE it from starting the first place
<m0nk3yjoe> like chkconfig does on RHEl
<tumor130> holas
<lordievader> m0nk3yjoe: Ah, yes for that update-rc.d is indeed used, IIRC: sudo update-rc.d -f remove <service-name>
<m0nk3yjoe> lordievader, I did sudo update-rc.d -r bluetooth remove and it says it removed them and then stopped the services.  Thanks! =)
<m0nk3yjoe> lordievader, I thought with the move to upstart we didn't use rc.d scripts anymore.  Am I incorrect?
<lordievader> m0nk3yjoe: That is something I do not know.
<F41l> Quick question, I have kmail, and every time I try to open a link, it screams at me about missing rekonq (which I removed in favor of firefox) any idea how I can make it discontinue this annoyance?
<jacklk> good evening
<jacklk> Can someone help me with an issue?
<jacklk> Anyone?
<Snowhog> jacklk: Just state your question.
<jacklk> Snowhog: Now?
<F41l> Quick question, I have kmail, and every time I try to open a link, it screams at me about missing rekonq (which I removed in favor of firefox) any idea how I can make it discontinue this annoyance?
<Snowhog> F41l: System Settings > File Associations > text > html and move (or remove) rekong from the Application Preference Order list and ensure that firefox is at the top.
<jacklk> Snowhog: okay
<jacklk> so bascially, what i need is
<GEO48> hi, I have downloaded those files: http://sourceforge.net/projects/biblatex-biber/files/biblatex-biber/1.6/binaries/Linux/ after unpacking executing them does nothing
<GEO48> could anybody download them and try to execute the files? I don't know where the problem could be
<GEO48> ./biber --help should at least output sth.
<GEO48> output of strace biber: http://pastebin.com/X0tC5ABz
<seth> hi
<greygan> Hey guys, After installing "additional drivers" for my graphics card. I am seeing some errors flash by at shutdown and boot up as well as my boot time has increased drasticaly. Where can I find these error logs?
<Senjai> What version of gvim do I install for KDE
#kubuntu 2013-06-02
<Daskreech> Senjai: Any one you like?
<Daskreech> !info gvim
<ubottu> Package gvim does not exist in raring
<musca> !info vim-gtk
<ubottu> vim-gtk (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GTK2 GUI. In component universe, is extra. Version 2:7.3.547-6ubuntu5 (raring), package size 931 kB, installed size 2264 kB
<musca> Senjai: kate has a vi mode
<Senjai> ahh, thanks musca
<Senjai> musca: I want to use vim though :/
<Senjai> musca: ST2 > Kate
<valorie> isn't vim installed by default?
<valorie> !info vim
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.3.547-6ubuntu5 (raring), package size 808 kB, installed size 1907 kB
<valorie> thought so
<valorie> Senjai: ^^
<valorie> if not installed by default, apt-get vim will do ya
<puff> So far I am not terribly impressed with the new look of kubuntu (12.04 LTS + kubuntu-destop versus 13.04 + kubuntu-desktop).  Also, after suspending to ram and resuming, the bluetooth icon disappeared from the menu bar, so I can't get my bluetooth mouth working again.
<puff> Whoops, now it's back!
<puff> Also also, on the 12.4 version I could right-click the sound icon, selection options, and the dialog had a tab for output levels that I could adjust to > 100%, to overamp the speakers and get somewhat audible sound.  That dialog has changed and that tab isn't there anymore.
<puff> Also, the sound volume on this laptop still sucks so it's probably not drivers or something.... I'm beginning to wonder if I just got bad speakers, other thinkpad t520 owners tell me the sound is reasonably loud).
<puff> However, on the up side, it now drives my dell external 24" monitor, which is a happy happy thing!
<puff> And kubuntu is still much, much nicer than Unity.
<knucks> hey all i got s 24inch hdtv plugged in as a second monitor. Connected via hdmi cable but its all fuzzy. Anybody know how to make it look better?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<xiaopi[z]> Hi, got a quick question, why doesn't muon display all available pack when you want to install something (usually all non gui software aren't displayed)
<valorie> xiaopi[z]: are you using the package manager, or the software center?
<valorie> the second is just applications, I believe
<lordievader> Good morning.
<tatie> hello, i installed ms office via Wine yet when it asks for product key i can not enter it. I finished the install and then thought i would be able to just enter it later, but i can't. the cursos just doesn't move to the field. does anyoen knwo how to get it in that field so i can enter the key
<jussi> tatie: I don't know, but have you tried pressing Tab? or clicking there and just typing? (soetimes the cursor doesnt show up, but you still can type)
<tatie> doesn't work
<georgelappies> thanks for the 10.3 updates all involved! :D
<Graf_Westerholt> Why is my sound always at maximum and I cannot change it?
<Daskreech> Graf_Westerholt: try turning it down in alsamixer ?
<Graf_Westerholt> Daskreech, I am trying to turn it down in kmix, but it is not possible. It stays on maximum. And I cannot mute it.
<Graf_Westerholt> It’s the „event sound“.
<Daskreech> hmm
<Graf_Westerholt> No Idea?
<Daskreech> Looked at the Phonon control pabnel?
<Daskreech> panel
<Daskreech> naw that's not going to help with volume
<Daskreech> I'd say open konsole and type alsamixer and see if you can set it from there
<Graf_Westerholt> I have to install alsamixer first.
<Daskreech> oh
<Daskreech> then never mind
<Graf_Westerholt> ?
<Graf_Westerholt> Sorry?
<Daskreech>  what's running your audio
<Daskreech> gstreamer pure?
<Graf_Westerholt> I guess. Phonon backend says "GStreamer".
<Daskreech> what do you get when you pull up the full mixer?
<Graf_Westerholt> What do you mean by „full mixer“?
<Daskreech> when you click on Kmix you get a volume slider applet at the bottom I get a option to open "mixer"
<Graf_Westerholt> ah ok
<Daskreech>  that gives me a full mixer for each application and input/output master audio streams
<Graf_Westerholt> When I click on „mixer“-Button in kmix it opens a new windows with four registers, the first is "playback devices" with one mixer called "built-in Audio Analogue Stero". It is set to 50%.
<Graf_Westerholt> There is one register with the "event sounds"-mixer at 100%.
<Daskreech> try turn that down
<Graf_Westerholt> I told you, it is not possible! That is the point!
<Daskreech> Graf_Westerholt: So pullingit down does nothing? or it pulls down then jumps back up to the top?
<Graf_Westerholt> Pulls down then jumpbs back up to the top.
<Daskreech> Ah ok I think some other stream is pinning it then?
<Graf_Westerholt> What other stream?
<georgelappies> Graf_Westerholt: make sure you have the correct master channel selected
<Graf_Westerholt> How can I select a master channel?
<georgelappies> if you have a video card with HDMI you will have it's audio as well as a channel and in some cases KDE uses that as the master channel
<georgelappies> right click on the kmix icon in the taskbar and choose the option "select master channel" ;)
<Graf_Westerholt> There is only one option for "playback devices": "Built-in Audio Analouge Stereo".
<georgelappies> Graf_Westerholt: did you try and run the audio setup from the right click context menu on kmix?
<Graf_Westerholt> Then I have a new window called "Phonon - KDE Control Module".
<Graf_Westerholt> No Idea?
<BluesKaj_> Hey all
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj_
<BluesKaj_> hey Graf_Westerholt
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj_, Kubuntu wants to make me deaf.
<BluesKaj_> ok Graf_Westerholt , how ?
<Graf_Westerholt> My sound is at maximum and when I try to turn it down it snaps back to miximum.
<Graf_Westerholt> The "event sounds"-mixer in kmix.
<BluesKaj_> have you updated and upgraded lately ..I think there was fix a few days ago , Graf_Westerholt
<Graf_Westerholt> There are no new updates. But I can check again.
<BluesKaj_> noticed kmix and alsa were both upgraded
<BluesKaj_> that's new for alsa
<Graf_Westerholt> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<BluesKaj_> pulseaudio installed , if so try pavucontrol the pulseaudio GUI
<BluesKaj_> Graf_Westerholt,  will the kmix eventsounds ctrl mute?
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj_, I cannot mute the event sounds with kmix.
<Graf_Westerholt> And I have pavucontrol, but there are no mixer?
<Graf_Westerholt> Oh, it is.
<Graf_Westerholt> That’s strange. How can I change it?
<BluesKaj_> Graf_Westerholt, try  system settings>application appearance>manage notifications>player settings,,,enable no audio output
<BluesKaj_> Graf_Westerholt, that  should mute your event sounds
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj_, I do not want to mute it. I want to control it at kmix, not at pavcontrol
<BluesKaj_> well it's a temporary fix til the permanent one comes down the pipe
<Graf_Westerholt> I guess I have to wait two years …
<BluesKaj_> that's all I know about this
<Graf_Westerholt> thx
<BluesKaj_> ok
<Graf_Westerholt> I am going to cycle.
<riaan> a
<michael__> anyone have anyexperience with avconv
<michael__> trying to make a video out of some jpgs
<puff> morning.
<puff> The taskbar is not autohiding and obscures either the top or bottom edge of my windows.  Top edge obscures GUI menus, bottom edge obscures emacs prompt...
<puff> ...and now it is authiding, but not reliably. Dang.
<computa_mike> real quick question - anyone know a way I can list the applications that I installed on a cerain date?  I can see them in Muon Software centre, but I can't find a way to save the information to some form of file.
<tsimpson> computa_mike: the information is extracted from the log files in /var/log/apt/history.log*, Muon then orders that information into a table
<computa_mike> tsimpson: cool - I'll take a look at it.
<computa_mike> tsimpson: Does it cache the information somewhere else?  I only have log files in there for today...
<computa_mike> tsimpson: I think I have it - there's a tgz file there which appears to contain the archived installation information.
<computa_mike> tsimpson: It looks right - thanks for the help... so that would be the apt (aptitude?) log location - i take it that would also work under Ubuntu (unity)
<lordievader> computa_mike: Apt keeps its logs in: /var/log/apt
<computa_mike> lordievader: sweet - thanks
<computa_mike> tsimpson: thanks
<Taylz> How do you get Skype to work/install on Kubuntu? I can't find it in the software centre yet I know it works fine on Ubuntu as my other machine runs it.
<DarthFrog> Taylz: I downloaded it from the MS Skype site.
<DarthFrog> The version in the repos is not the most current version.
<wissam> Hi ,nepomuk service stup always crash
<wissam> http://paste.kde.org/756704/
<wissam> is there a way to fix this?
<jordi_> #gaybcn
<m0nk3yjoe> hello
<m0nk3yjoe> I've got Kubuntu 13.04 on my laptop and it doesnt offer an option to shutdown fully (only suspend to ram).  As a result it uses up battery and I don't know why it wont just shutdown fully or NOT waste battery
<fractaline> good morning
<ahoneybun> fractaline: good afternoon\
<fractaline> how's things bro?  (sis?)
<ahoneybun> bro, fine
<zorrot> on startup, i'm getting crashes from "ksplashqml" every time since last dist up.
#kubuntu 2014-05-26
<pixiedust> strange problem suddenly repository relating to ffmpeg and libav-tools and avconv seem broken.
<pixiedust> tried to fix and the kubuntu desktop is now itself broken. what the best way to resolve this?
<valorie> !info alsamixer
<ubottu> Package alsamixer does not exist in trusty
<valorie> WHY?
<valorie> grrrr
<Unit193> valorie: alsa-utils: /usr/bin/alsamixer
<valorie> thanks, Unit193
<valorie> I'm trying to get both hangouts and my usb headset working simultaneously
<valorie> so far, no luck
<valorie> Unit193: paste.kde.org/pkuortijx
<valorie> doesn't work in krunner either
<Unit193> valorie: alsa-utils is the package, /usr/bin/alsamixer is the binary.  Tried pavucontrol (if using pulse)?
<valorie> yes, I've been googling for a half hour
<valorie> all I could get to start alsa-wise, was the alphamixergui which is a steaming pile
<valorie> alsa-utils is installed but I can't seem to get it to start
<valorie> I'm about to make an executive decision that the meeting has to take place in irc
<valorie> Unit193: got the headphones working, at least
<valorie> switched to the phonon-backend-vlc
<Unit193> Well that's one thing.
<valorie> pgst is turning into a headache
<Unit193> Right, thought I heard about problems with the gst backend.
<Guest90499> bonjour à tous
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<hubelibub> morning
<lordievader> o/
<MichaelH> hi
<MichaelH> I'm having wirelssprobelms with Kubuntu 14
<MichaelH> sometimes it just goes offline with the unability to scan for wireless networks
<BluesKaj> MichaelH, which wifi chip and does iwlist scan show any other "cells" available?
<Michael_Kubuntu1> BluesKaj: will check now
<Michael_Kubuntu1> nothing about cells
<Michael_Kubuntu1> Usage: iwlist [interface] scanning [essid NNN] [last]               [interface] frequency                [interface] channel                [interface] bitrate                [interface] rate                [interface] encryption                [interface] keys                [interface] power                [interface] txpower                [interface] retry                [interface] ap                [interface] access
<Michael_Kubuntu1> (sorry, should have used some paste website )
<BluesKaj> the command is ' iwlist scan '
<BluesKaj> without the quotes
<Michael_Kubuntu1> http://pastebin.com/X52K8QQS
<Michael_Kubuntu1> That's what I get
<BluesKaj> is ESSID:"Mech Plus" yours?
<Michael_Kubuntu1> that's the one I need to connect to
<Michael_Kubuntu1> so yes
<Michael_Kubuntu1> Right now I'm connected to it, but it drops out & My PC will be un able to see any other networks
<Michael_Kubuntu1> while my phone next to the PC can see at least 3+ netwroks (including the one above)
<Michael_Kubuntu1> (so it's not a wireless router problem for sure)
<BluesKaj> Michael_Kubuntu1, which wifi chip?
<Michael_Kubuntu1> Vendor : Qualcomm Atheros (is that it ? )
<Michael_Kubuntu1> Product : AR922X Wireless Network Adapter
<rootcoder> ls
<rootcoder> ls -la
<rootcoder> exit
<BluesKaj> Michael_Kubuntu1, odd that's usually a pretty reliable driver/connection
<rootcoder> Good jb, Cononical!
<Michael_Kubuntu1> BluesKaj: It was when I was running windows
<Michael_Kubuntu1> (not that I regret leaving windows, just making a note :D  )
<Michael_Kubuntu1> BluesKaj: it will take some time before the wirless drops, so may I get your help with few other things. This is a fresh Kubuntu install & need to get it ready for work ASAP.
<Michael_Kubuntu1> 1- I need to remove OpenJDK
<BluesKaj> Michael_Kubuntu1, so does your wifi drop out on kubuntu, or just windows?
<Michael_Kubuntu1> BluesKaj: Note : I had this wireless problem with this Kubuntu & Mint KDE 15 .. I restarted few times with no luck.
<Michael_Kubuntu1> but before this final retsart, i switched to exiting windows install then back to linkx & wirless seems to work !
<Michael_Kubuntu1> I also had problem with  apt-get on kubuntu whilre trying to un-install openjdk  but it only stopped giving errors AFTER I swtiched to windows & back to linux ... this is tripping me out !
<Michael_Kubuntu1> while *
<Michael_Kubuntu1> BluesKaj: in short, the wirless problem only on Linux (Kubuntu 14 &  mint KDE 15)
<Michael_Kubuntu1> & seems to work for the time being ....
<dodger> Michael_Kubuntu1: problems like this can be either with the driver or the wireless adapter's firmware included with the kernel
<dodger> what kernel are you on (run uname -a from the terminal to find out)?
<Michael_Kubuntu1> Linux kubuntu14lts-pc 3.13.0-24-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 2 23:30:00 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Michael_Kubuntu1> using the default Kubuntu
<dodger> this is on 14.04?
<Michael_Kubuntu1> yes
<BluesKaj> Michael_Kubuntu1, sounds like the ath9k driver is unloading, try sudo modprobe ath9k
<dodger> BluesKaj: good catch, that could be it
<BluesKaj> dodger, dunno why it would tho
<dodger> Michael_Kubuntu1: you can find out by running "lsmod | grep ath" once your wifi connection drops out; if that outputs nothing, the drives is no longer running
<Michael_Kubuntu1> ok, tried that .. I will keep an eye on it to see if the wirless will drop
<Michael_Kubuntu1> ty guys :)
<dodger> if the driver is still running, you can try to reload it with
<Michael_Kubuntu1> This is very nice support to have .. for a new person to linux
<dodger> sudo rmmod ath9k && sudo modprobe ath9k
<BluesKaj> Michael_Kubuntu1, to load the driver just run the modprobe command , if it loads there won't be any output
<dodger> some wireless devices still have problems, though that number gets smaller with every release; i haven't had trouble with networking for the last 3 or 4 years :)
<dodger> but there's still hardware every once in a while that doesn't quite work
<Michael_Kubuntu1> Notes.. I'm keeping a change log &  error/solution report to use late .. will add these commands now :)
<BluesKaj> i had more probs with W7 BCM wifi than with kubuntu
<Michael_Kubuntu1> I had this hardware for a while, so it may be it ... I will see after few tests..
<dodger> BluesKaj: i've been having more trouble with windows generally, which is why i don't use it anymore :P
<BluesKaj> Michael_Kubuntu1, good practice :) I've been doing the same for yrs now
<Michael_Kubuntu1> dodger: last time I used windows was like 4 month ago .. only use it in a VM to run Photoshop & Illustrator
<Michael_Kubuntu1> I'm Web & Graphic Designer BTW
<Michael_Kubuntu1> so much fun with linux .. al these commands & working in an invironment as close as possible to production server helps alot
<BluesKaj> I keep windows around to keep my hand in for wife's sake
<dodger> Michael_Kubuntu1: cool, that's what I went to school for :)
<Michael_Kubuntu1> I got my diploma at Web development & DB development ... studied from home ... always felt I knew more then the teachers  !
<dodger> at some point I decided I like programming better, so now I'm a programmer :P
<dodger> there are a couple of old bugs on launchpad relating to connection loss with that wifi adapter, btw
<Michael_Kubuntu1> web applications or somet hing things ..?
<Michael_Kubuntu1> I'm looking for an App developer
<Michael_Kubuntu1> for smartphones
<dodger> Michael_Kubuntu1: video games, professionally, and pretty much anything privately
<Michael_Kubuntu1> cool. TBH, I'm trying to create an online team to work togeather & just develop fun projects & maybe sell these projects later
<Michael_Kubuntu1> I have few things I want to do .. new CMS based on Yii or Symfony framemworks (php frameworks)
<Michael_Kubuntu1> & a linux  file / Project  manage
<BluesKaj> just installed some new RAM in a seniors center pc to handle Kubuntu 14.04 that had been running XP . The manager was very worried about no more windows updates so we installed Kubuntu, So far so good/
<Michael_Kubuntu1> xp ... I heard of it befoew :p
<dodger> BluesKaj: most people love it if they can just wrap their heads around it being different from what they're used to
<Michael_Kubuntu1> before *
<dodger> any new install for someone i prefix with 'be patient, you'll have to relearn some stuff'
<Michael_Kubuntu1> my grandma used to tell me stories about xp
<BluesKaj> <--- is a grandpa
<dodger> Michael_Kubuntu1: I guess that makes me old :P  95 was the first windows I ever did serious work on
<Michael_Kubuntu1> BluesKaj:  haha
 * dodger is too
<Michael_Kubuntu1> i'm 23 .. not that young
<dodger> i've got a decade or two on you there :P
<Michael_Kubuntu1> I've been between windows 7 & linux for a while.. but after I saw win8 I knew I have to find something else or leave the IT world becasue if win8 was the top OS then to hell with Technology (same direction as win8)
<dodger> seems like the connection dropout problem has been happening on and off with that adapter, Michael_Kubuntu1
<dodger> is this on a laptop or a desktop?
<Michael_Kubuntu1> desktop
<Michael_Kubuntu1> current setup doesnt allow for cabel to be running .. that will change soon
<BluesKaj> dongle or wifi nic ?
<dodger> if it keeps happening, you might want to consider picking up a different adapter; here's a guide to which ones work best
<dodger> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Michael_Kubuntu1> ty, now a question for experts in compuster world
<Michael_Kubuntu1> how do you organize you DATA .. Perosnal Projects, Clients Projectct, Client details .. payments, bills, files .....
<BluesKaj> Michael_Kubuntu1, are you going to replace openjdk with something else ?
<Michael_Kubuntu1> so much Datab to be saved & I'm sick of folders .. I need to be able to descripe my folders & data & create Categories/groups
<dodger> Michael_Kubuntu1: projects usually on a file system level, people's details in kontact, and payments/bills through my online banking website :P
<Michael_Kubuntu1> BluesKaj: Yes, want Oracle Java JDK
<dodger> Michael_Kubuntu1: with the KDE indexing functions, that sort of thing becomes much easier
<dodger> Baloo (previously Nepomuk) - being able to tag files and folders, associate the pieces of data with each other and then search for them is really nice
<Michael_Kubuntu1> dodger: My Projects break into groups, Web, Graphics, Hosting & login details, Project Notes, Project Change Log, Project Requirements & Plans  ...
<Michael_Kubuntu1> thats alonepossible for "one client"
<dodger> since they're all related, just tagging the files in dolphin would probably go a long way
<Michael_Kubuntu1> so Tagging & commenting on files would be one greate feature .. also keeping a task list for each project ..
<Michael_Kubuntu1> does that Tag Data get stored in the folder or in some differnt location .. incase I install a new system
<dodger> For organizing random collections of data and ideas, I still love Basket, even though it's a bit outdated now
<dodger> Michael_Kubuntu1: the data gets stored in a separate database
<dodger> that's searchable by KDE applications
<dodger> for example, you can tag files with a 'Project 1' tag, then search for that tag in dolphin or KRunner
<BluesKaj> Michael_Kubuntu1, check this out, it involves installing a ppa in your sources.list, but the procedure is pretty clear, http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/oracle-java-installer-conflicting-with.html
<dodger> or even put a shortcut to that tag search into the places bar of the KDE file selector
<Michael_Kubuntu1> dodger: will check that out .. & hope it works with Krusador File manager :)
<dodger> i use that feature a lot, i've got a couple of quickaccess widgets with my most common searches in the panel
<Michael_Kubuntu1> Krusader
<Michael_Kubuntu1> I wish there is like a Linux  Framework  to develop quick  Software with nice UI
<dodger> Michael_Kubuntu1: I dig python with PyQt for small projects
<dodger> I'm a C++ guy at heart, but for small apps, Python is very quick to get up and running
<dodger> although dynamic typing still makes me cringe
<Michael_Kubuntu1> will try it.. I read about it but I guess it's time to really test it & see what I can do
<Michael_Kubuntu1> now I'm on linux .. I can do anything :)
<Michael_Kubuntu1> Quick question: will ie be the correct language to build a basic File manager with DB to store FIles Notes/tags ?
<dodger> Michael_Kubuntu1: there's no such thing as a 'correct language' :P
<dodger> if you want to build something like that, i'd recommend using the KDE frameworks so you can integrate it with the existing tagging and annotation functionality
<Michael_Kubuntu1> well, It wont be like trying to use PHP to create a file manager & do everything through a browser .. it wont be good as I cant associate file tipes with programs + anything I click will be like a "download"
<dodger> I'm not sure what the state of that with python is
<dodger> you might want to pop into #kubuntu-devel to get more information :)
<Michael_Kubuntu1> 1st question : does it have to be acces through browser or can be used to program stand alone software ?
<dodger> yeah, for a file manager I'd do a standalone app
<dodger> doesn't mean you can't do it in JavaScript, for example ;)
<dodger> but people more familiar with the KDE frameworks could likely give you better information about that than myself
<Michael_Kubuntu1> dodger: ty :)  now.. I need a game that I can only hack :D
<Michael_Kubuntu1> never asked, what games have you worked on ?
<dodger> quite a few... Madden, Star Wars: The Force Unleashed, Bioshock 2, and a few others
<dodger> sometimes I think I've been doing this for too long
<Michael_Kubuntu1> is it good pay ?
<dodger> i'm certainly not complaining
<Michael_Kubuntu1> :) & when did you 1st start doing programming  & 1st read "programming" work .. if you dont mind me asking
<Michael_Kubuntu1> 1st real *
<dodger> oh god... my first contact with programming was in CPM-Basic about 30 years ago
<Michael_Kubuntu1> how old were you !
<dodger> 9 :P
<dodger> my dad worked at Siemens and brought home what they then called a portable computer
<dodger> which meant 3x1x5 ft and 400lbs
<Michael_Kubuntu1> so portable .. on a truck :D
<dodger> 2 people could maneuver it :P
<dodger> it came on rollers
<Michael_Kubuntu1> so u 39 :)
<dodger> 40, actually
<dodger> i said 'about' :P
<Michael_Kubuntu1> was trying to be nice & rounded down :)
<Michael_Kubuntu1> plus the "9" sells better
<dodger> at some point you just stop counting ;)
<Michael_Kubuntu1> BluesKaj: btw, ty for that link .. saved me so much time
<BluesKaj> np Michael_Kubuntu1, hope it's what you need
<dodger> Michael_Kubuntu1: seems your wifi connection is pretty stable now :)
<Michael_Kubuntu1> it's always that way.. stable untill it crashes
<Michael_Kubuntu1> but when.. who knows
<Michael_Kubuntu1> hope never
<dodger> yeah, but it hasn't disconnected in the last 30 minutes or so :)
<Michael_Kubuntu1> it normally takes few hours between crashes
<dodger> oh, well here's hoping it stays up :)
<Michael_Kubuntu1> btw, I'm having fun creating so called "Portab;e Software"  I made a  SSD Partition with Linux Software that doesnt require install .. Including my IDE Neatbeans & XMind (mapping + Charts tool)
<BluesKaj> gparted?
<dodger> you could image that to a USB stick and have a portable development environment :)
<Michael_Kubuntu1> usb is too slow
<Michael_Kubuntu1> but I do keep impostant software on USB for wuick start incase of PC crash
<dodger> 3.0 is pretty snappy, but not too wide spread yet, yes
<Michael_Kubuntu1> important
<dodger> I just recently set up two-factor authentication for my encrypted partition on my laptop, keeping the ecryptfs key on a tiny USB stick on my keychain
<BluesKaj> i have porteus3 on a stick , and impressed my bandmates with it,.,,they're all windows 8.1 users
<dodger> but since it's an 8GB stick I'm going to make it bootable and put a kubuntu install on it
<Michael_Kubuntu1> Nice .. soon I will be looking ta making a USB with Kubuntu + Persistant install
<BluesKaj> but i really wowed them with kubuntu using the desktop cube etc
<dodger> this just blows my mind BTW
<dodger> http://goo.gl/Muw082
<dodger> 8GB on that
<Michael_Kubuntu1> I only wish there is like a "Snap Shot"  feature to the Persistant install like I do with VMware .. to revert back fast.
<dodger> the kid that was playing with the monstrous 'portable computer' back in the days just doesn't want to believe it
<Michael_Kubuntu1> dodger: :) I would get a USB SSD & make it portable
<Michael_Kubuntu1> it's about the same price as USB flash drive  .. nearly $1 per 1 GB  here in AU
<dodger> yeah, that stick is about $6 US
<dodger> that stuff has become so cheap it's unreal
<Michael_Kubuntu1> still expensive when you get 500GBN +
<dodger> i remember the first hard drive i had for my Atari ST was 20MBytes and cost $500
<Michael_Kubuntu1> damn ..
<BluesKaj> too much junky usb stuff out there tho, did 4 writes to 16G stick and it crapped out
<dodger> BluesKaj: yeah, the cheap NAND is nothing you'd want critical stuff on
<Michael_Kubuntu1> BluesKaj: its good to use a trusted brands .. not as if other companies are much cheaper
<dodger> i keep the key on a second USB stick for safety :P
<dodger> but having something so tiny on your keychain and being able to boot an entire OS from it is pretty darn cool
<BluesKaj> yup
<Michael_Kubuntu1> true that
<Michael_Kubuntu1> is there a lighter version of KDE ? so like Light Kubuntu without the too many effects ?
<Michael_Kubuntu1> or manye it's just a config change ? need to test it
<dodger> you can turn off compositing altogether with alt+shift+F12
<Michael_Kubuntu1> I noticed that in Kubuntu, attached media goes under  /media/Username/MediaName .. was it before just  under /media/Medianame ?
<dodger> but today, even anemic GPUs should be fast enough to run it
<BluesKaj> Michael_Kubuntu1, you can setup fewer desktop effects in syatem settings if you wish, but on most newer machines there won't be much speed benefit
<Michael_Kubuntu1> BluesKaj: it's more for a os on USB .. less files to load ?
<Michael_Kubuntu1> With time, I may play around with Linux to load the ISO & Persistant files into ram then work on the os
<dodger> Michael_Kubuntu1: the desktop effects won't really make much of a difference there; if you want to increase boot speed, there are other options to do that ;)
<BluesKaj> Michael_Kubuntu1, well that also depends on the host machine's HW
<Michael_Kubuntu1> I 1st ran Kubuntu as live OS & had "lagg" .. no much worried about boot speed at this stage.
<DesignerX> ok.. this is my real IRC nick :D
<DesignerX> designerx.com.au (yes, I'm a web designer with no time for my website !)
<TBotNik> All: Where is the best place to find BASH scripts?
<TBotNik> All: Need to automatically find and mount USB/Flash drives
<Shaan7> http://www.duckduckgo.com
<Walex2> TBotNik: why do you think that is related to BASH scripts? Why do you think that BASH scripts found randomly are right for your situation?
<TBotNik> It has to be a script, for machine with CLI only, and I prefer BASH, which I understand the best!
<TBotNik> Walex2: It has to be a script, for machine with CLI only, and I prefer BASH, which I understand the best!
<Walex2> TBotNik: I don't see the connection between "script" and "CLI only". Why do you think that DBUS, 'udev' and/or automounters only work if a GUI is running?
<DesignerX> hi, how can I show only App Icon & Name when I press alt-tab ? instead of Program Preview .
<Walex2> DesignerX: maybe there is an options under "Worksspace Appearance>Window Behaviour>Task Switcher"
<Walex2> DesignerX: like "thumbnails"
<DesignerX> Walex2: ty, will try that
<TBotNik> Walex2: The machine in question is toast, ran into "disk full" scenario and corrupted itself, so process is emergency recovery, but must script it to not leave out any critical info on the machine!
<TBotNik> Walex2: Can only login tty2-5 and CLI and nothing formerly "auto" works!
<TBotNik> Walex2: Having to backup over 5M files, must capture all config files, all app launchers, including launcher menu (with order) and over 280GB of data.  HD is 320GB.
<Walex2> TBotNik: why is your priority to run automounting in this situation?
<Walex2> TBotNik: that sounds extremely bizarre. Mounting manually takes a single line.
<TBotNik> Walex2: Right if you only have to do it once, but 64GB flash into 280 goes how many times, and the backup has to know the 64GB size and not build any .tar or tar.gz files larger than 64GB, must build it on the flash, mark where it is at, let the flash be removed, for manual copy to backup server, with 1TB HD, then when remounted check empty status, remove .tar/.tat.gz(s) if there, then continue backups, etc.
<TBotNik> Walex2: Wrote all this up at:  http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/201093-recovery-desperate-2.html and at http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/201498-flash-mount-bash.html#post951178
<Walex2> TBotNik: you can do that with a shell script that does 'unmount ...; mount ...'
<hal_> turn down for what!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kamesh> Hi all, I am having trouble booting to Linux. I have a GPT enabled UEFI system with windows 8.1 on it. Kubuntu is installed in a seperate partition. But when the system starts then it directly boots into windows
<kamesh> The situation does not solve even with boot repair
<kamesh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7523521/
<kamesh> can anybody help??
<kamesh> ???
<hubelibub> why have you chosen kubuntu?
<genii> !polls
<genii> !poll
 * genii smacks the bot
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu | hubelibub this is why
<ubottu> hubelibub this is why: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<aljosa> 14.04 doesn't mount android phones when connected w/ usb cable, works as expected on 13.10
 * TheFakeazneD525 slides genii some KTorrent Koffee
<TheFakeazneD525> It's full featured, informative, and a well rounded taste :D
 * genii sips and goes back to reading documentation
<belga> hi
<belga> Kubuntu is great since 14.04.
<belga> however...
<belga> my bluetooth doesn't work like it suppose to
<genii> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<belga> it worked well untill I upgraded from 13.10
<belga> my hci0 shows up. It scans. But pairing doesn't work with my headphone and bluetooth receiver
<keithzg_> These daily kernel panics are really getting me down . . . https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-gYkIxARD9Aw/U4Oop-lT7tI/AAAAAAAAFkc/PmE5T4e8em0/w1375-h774-no/IMG_20140526_144829441.jpg
<keithzg_> Well, general protection fault at least. Is that an actual kernel panic? It's been so long I entirely forget, went years without such things happening and now it's nearly daily :(
<keithzg_> (everything seems entirely stable when I boot into SystemRescueCD instead, and I've been unable to prove any hardware faults.)
<jigm> buenas, buenasssss
#kubuntu 2014-05-27
<TBotNik_> Walex2: OK, but if script, why not BASH, or do I need to interpret between the 2?
<TBotNik_> Walex2: Sorry had to take care of things for a while!
<noaXess> morning
<noaXess> upgraded to 14.04.. dolphin don't show image dimension in side panel.. how to reactivate that?
<BluesKaj> ;
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<chachan> morning :)
<rpshahi> Hi can any one help me...installation configuration with windows 7..
<chachan> what?
<cers> hi
<BluesKaj> hi cers
<cers> i have a question about my iphone
<cers> can you tell me how to connect my iphone 5 in kubuntu 14.04 ?
<cers> can anyone tell me how to connect my iphone 5 in kubuntu 14.04 ?
<cers> any idea ?
<BluesKaj> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<BluesKaj> cers,^
<cers> thank you ubottu
<BluesKaj> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<MCHammer_> Hi
<webber_> i'm using a radeon r9 290 (with 290x bios), when using wine, should i be using the open source drivers or the fglrx / fglrx-updates ones??
<MCHammer_> I've just downloaded several updates on a Kubuntu 12.04 machine, which required a restart.  After the restart, I'm unable to log in to KDE; I just come back to the login screen.  I've tried creating a new user through the console, and the same thing happens.
<webber_> same question goes for if not using wine
<webber_> i'm using the latest version of kubuntu
<jussi> MCHammer_: have you attempted to update again?  perhaps some packages were not yet built or otherwise not fetched?
<MCHammer_> jussi: no.  Good idea.  I'll try that  now.
<BluesKaj> MCHammer_, have you tried updating and upgrading again in the virtual konsole/tty?
<BluesKaj> jussi, :)
<MCHammer_> BluesKaj: trying it now
<BluesKaj> webber_, dunno how well the fglrx driver works anymore, i hear there are problems with it
<webber_> i could indeed not get anything in wine to work with them
<webber_> but i'm new to linux (installed it yesterday)
<webber_> so i figured maybe there's some way to fix that or something. i'd really love to stay and contribute when i can. but first i must get my experience and feel back, like i had on dos ~ win7
<BluesKaj> webber_, what are you running in wine?
<webber_> i'm trying to get HEX to work, (hextcg.com)
<webber_> been trying for over 20 hours by now
<MCHammer_> jussi, BluesKaj: That did not work.  In fact, the only thing the update did was to remove old linux headers.
<jussi> MCHammer_: hrm
<jussi> MCHammer_: double check you have kubuntu-desktop installed
<webber_> its a simple game, created in unity 3d, a bit to heavy for what it does but it should not be this low on fps. looks like my processor is doing all the work on its own
<MCHammer_> jussi: confirmed kubuntu-desktop is installed
<jussi> MCHammer_: Im sorry, Im out of ideas
<MCHammer_> by the way, the "failsafe" options do exactly the same thing.
<MCHammer_> OK, thanks.
<BluesKaj> webber_, is this ubuntu or kubuntu, the driver for your gpu is supposed to be better than the windows driver in performance terms, but I see no alternatives to run your hex game except in wine as you say, however I do see in some forums that the game uninstallable with wine :/
<webber_> kubuntu, are you talking about the open source driver?
<webber_> also, my 7 year old laptop with an intel chipset runs the game just fine (better than it did on windows even)
<BluesKaj> webber_, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=29421
<BluesKaj> webber_, yeah ati gpus are troublesome in linux nowadays
<webber_> yea i've been there. i just find it odd that it works perfectly on my laptop with a clean kubuntu + open source drivers + wine 1.6, but it does not on my pc with a 500 dollar graphics card
<BluesKaj> webber_, does ati have a linux driver for your gpu available on their site?
<webber_> yes, i believe so
<BluesKaj> normally we don't recommend that, but it might be worth a try
<webber_> yes it does
<webber_> i already tried that one
<BluesKaj> then I'm out of ideas, webber_
<webber_> BluesKaj, allright thanks for your input!
<BluesKaj> my experience with ati used to be great, but since 8.10 (when amd bought ati) I've stuck with nvidia
<genii> I also used to be an ATI fanboy but stick mostly with NVidia now
<ilovebtc_> gg
<webber_> BluesKaj, This is the error log i get with any other driver than the open source one. (this particular one is from the AMD driver from the official AMD website) : http://pastebin.com/bp1t2FyN
<BluesKaj> webber_, sorry, not real familiar with wine errors... not much of a gamer
<sanjeb> Hi all
<sanjeb> how can I put files in my virtual box running windows?
<sanjeb> anyone there?
<lordievader> sanjeb: Vbox supports file sharing/
<lordievader> Probably easiest to use that.
<sanjeb> ok, will check it again
<sanjeb> thanks
<delight> why isn't kdeconnect installed by default ? I have the feeling it should as it is advertised in the new features of 14.04
#kubuntu 2014-05-28
<DesignerX> hi, in Kubuntu 14 , I'm unable to run the "System Settings" !
<DesignerX> hi, is there a CL to mount all drives ?
<rohan> DesignerX: what do you mean by "CL"?
<DesignerX> Command Line
<rohan> DesignerX: "mount -a" will mount all drives listed in /etc/fstab
<rohan> DesignerX: also for system settings, what happens if you run "systemsettings" from the command line?
<DesignerX> I restarted the PC & it seems to work.. I will save your note in case that same problem happens again.
<DesignerX> also change to a default theme (was using a downloaded theme)
<DesignerX> so I need to edit /etc/fstab ?  it only has one line for the default Disk
<odsent> so it's not true that it's illegal for 18 year old seniors to fap on an underclassman's naked ass and back [20:35] <odsent> this is so damn triggering [20:35] <odsent> http://www.reddit.com/r/NoFap/comments/w8zrn/i_fapped_onto_a_naked_girls_ass_and_back_does_it/ [20:35] <odsent> and i can't stop thinking about the girls are monkeys thing [20:35] <odsent> it makes me think of a monkey laying down on a bed while a guy faps on her red a
<DesignerX> .
<TheFakeazneD525> .
<DesignerX> lol .. was testing if i'm still connected to the chat .. no chat for a while
<bariho> I'm a bit confused, kubuntu homepage says the 32-bit release is recommended. why? is there any real reason to pick 32bit over 64bit on 64bit hardware? (thinpad t400, core 2 duo)
<bariho> is wine still problematic on 64bit linux? (I was recommended to use 32bit linux because of that years ago)
<valorie> this is odd; with the newest kernel update my wireless seems not to be working
<valorie> it says it is connected, but I had to get a wire to get online
<valorie> couldn't `dig google.com` etc.
<dodger__> valorie: what kernel version?
<DesignerX> hi, kubuntu 14 64x , I cant seem to associate a file with "netbeans"
<valorie> oh dang, what is the cli command to get the kernel version?
<dodger__> valorie: uname -a
<DarthFrog> uname -r
<valorie> $ uname -a
<dodger__> DarthFrog is right, of course
<valorie> Linux valorie-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC 3.13.0-27-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 15 18:06:16 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<valorie> $ uname -r
<dodger__> that's what i'm running - do you know what type of wireless network adapter you have?
<valorie> 3.13.0-27-generic
<valorie> hmmm, no
<valorie> it's just run like a top until I restarted
<valorie> I guess I could step back to the previous kernel version
<DarthFrog> valorie: examine the output of "lspci -v" to see if you can figure out your wireless NIC from that.
<dodger__> sounds like the update borked the driver for your card
<valorie> paste.kde.org/pbzfjzquc
<valorie> err
<valorie> no, that's gotta be it, right?
<valorie> nothing calls itself wireless, of course
<dodger__> yeah, that's it
<dodger__> it says you're connected but you get nothing?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> I reset the cable modem and wireless both first
<valorie> and restarted again
<valorie> says, fine, you are connected
<valorie> but not really
<dodger__> i've never seen that... it does sound like something broke in the update though
<DesignerX> dodger__: hi, I had problem with wireless too with Kubuntu .. let me check my docs & I may have a changelog that may help.
<dodger__> DesignerX: cool, thanks
<valorie> I'm surely not the first person here to have a problem, but it's Just Worked for soooo long
<valorie> I got spoiled
<dodger__> i've seen all kinds of wireless problems over the years, but that's a new one
<dodger__> to me anyway :P
<valorie> dodger__: it's happened before when the cable modem was wonky
<dodger__> you could try pinging your router to see if the problem actually is with your card
<valorie> in other words, the wireless is working great, but the modem isn't connecting to the internet
<DesignerX> dodger__: only got  sudo rmmod ath9k && sudo modprobe ath9k
<dodger__> you'll have an IP address like 192.168.1.n, and 192.168.1.1 is then usually going to be your router
<valorie> you mean when the wire is unplugged, I assume?
<dodger__> yes
<DesignerX> somethinbg to do with making sure the driver is loaded ?
<dodger__> if you can ping the router, then it's not your card but the router doesn't forward your packets to the cable modem
<dodger__> DesignerX: yeah, i remember... i think your problem was a different one
<dodger__> valorie's says it's connected, but she can't get any packages through to the interwebs
<DesignerX> kk, didnt read all the chat above, but say wireless & shared what I have :D  GL  (i'm linux noob myself)
<valorie> actually, it reports I'm still connected wirelessly as well
<DesignerX> but saw *
<valorie> but 0/0 activity
<valorie> the widget says paste.kde.org/pvisazb7f
<valorie> so what do I try pinging?
<dodger__> yeah - disconnect the wired network, and try pinging the router directly
<dodger__> see what you get, if you get a response, then the problem lies with your wireless router
<valorie> dodger__: what exact command?
<dodger__> first, what's your IP address?
<dodger__> on the wireless network, that is
<dodger__> ifconfig should tell you
<valorie> what's my ip says Your IP Address is 98.232.42.212
<valorie> oh
<DesignerX> dodger__: When you are free. I'm unable to associate a file with my Netbeans editor (or any other software). Using "File Association" in KDE.  You know of any CommandLike to use to force this or a file to edit somewhere ?
<valorie> paste.kde.org/pg4j61jxd
<dodger__> ok, so you can leave the wired network connected to try this
<dodger__> ping 192.168.1.1
<valorie> paste.kde.org/pgn8b0skk
<dodger__> DesignerX: go to system settings -> file associations
<dodger__> valorie: ok, you get a response from the router, that means your wireless card is indeed connected and transmitting/receiving
<dodger__> but the router isn't forwarding through to the cable modem
<dodger__> do you have a separate wireless router or is it built into the cable modem?
<valorie> well, the cable modem IS the router
<dodger__> hmm
<valorie> yes, they are one unit
<valorie> perhaps I should reset it again
<valorie> damn thing
<valorie> it isn't that old......
<dodger__> yeah, if that doesn't work, the only thing i could think of is to go to the router/modem's web interface to see if anything looks off in the configuration there
<dodger__> you should be able to point a browser directly to http://192.168.1.1
<dodger__> it'll likely ask you for a password which your cable company should have given you
<dodger__> you can configure the router from there... alternatively, you can do the unthinkable
<dodger__> and call your cable companies' tech support
<dodger__> tell me it's not comcast?
<valorie> oh, it's comcast all right
<dodger__> how did i know
<valorie> I wonder if that passw is written down somewhere....
<dodger__> i just moved to north carolina and thought finally i'll be away from comcast
<dodger__> turns out it's time warner here
<dodger__> so it'll be comcast soon
<valorie> i think I bought and installed the cable modem myself though
<valorie> they are the Evil Empire as far as I'm concerned
<dodger__> oh no doubt
<valorie> why do we Murricans put up with 'em
<dodger__> DesignerX: did that solve your problems?
<dodger__> valorie: because congress allows for regional monopolies :P
<valorie> right, and we put up with that, too
<dodger__> that's a whole different story
<dodger__> don't even get me started
<dodger__> lol
<DesignerX> dodger__: No, I was on this page & when I add a program it doesnt get added to the list. I get cant write config .. so much be permisstion error somewhere
<valorie> ok, I'm going to try to reset it again
<valorie> see y'all on the other side of that
<dodger__> DesignerX:  i don't have any better ideas than adding it there, sorry :/
<dodger__> it's time for me to go to bed
<DesignerX> np. I will see what i can do with permisstions :)
<dodger__> way past time, actually, but who's counting :P
<dodger__> nite all
<DesignerX> lol .. GN
<DesignerX> shoudnt everything under /home/USER/ be owned by the user & NOT ROOT ?
<valorie> so same with the modem reset
<valorie> I don't want to call comcast until I roll back a kernel version
<valorie> well, damn, rolling back the kernel did nothing
<dennis_> I installed Kubuntu 13.10 for a friend. He needs to format an SD card. Is there a GUI formating utility for Kubuntu? Disk Utility sounds good but he cannot find it using Moen.
<dennis_> sp Moen/Muon
<valorie> dennis, when he plugs in the card, does a menu pop up?
<valorie> one of the options should be to format it, I think
<MonoDenza> dennis_: KDE Partition Manager is pretty good
<MonoDenza> if you need exfat support,  sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<dennis_> ValicekB: No format in the pop-up
<dennis_> Oops sorry ValicekB
<dennis_> valorie: no pop-up
<dennis_> MonoDenza: He doesn't do command line. I am 600 miles away. Gotta be all GUI for him. I will have him try KDE Partition Manager
<MonoDenza> dennis_: tell him to install muon, not muon discover, but muon package manager, it's one step between command line apt-get and muon discover
<MonoDenza> it's quite useful imo
<dennis_> MonoDenza: Yes, there are several Muon apps installed. Muon package manager he can handle. Is disk-utility a gnome only package? I run opensuse and haven't worked in ubuntu very much.
<MonoDenza> idk... but it should run even if it is GTK
<MonoDenza> Kubuntu still has gtk libraries, and an engine for GTK
<dennis_> any idea if I need to have him set up another software repository?
<valorie> I wouldn't think so
<dennis_> Ok, thanks for the help.
<tsiros> kubuntu 14.04, 32bit, dell inspiron 1121 (netbook), samsung ssd, installing from usb made with unetbootin. "try kubuntu" results in a loop "sdc asking for cache data failed/assuming drive cache write through"
<tsiros> oops i had it on 'ata' mode, not ahci.
<tsiros> nope, same thing. "install kubuntu" gives the "busy" cursor and just stays there. going to a terminal and reading dmesg, again stuck in a loop with sdc and its write through cache assumption
<tsiros> any ideas?
<tsiros> bad usb stick?
<tsiros> a couple hours ago i installed 7 using it, though
<tsiros> usb emulation, maybe?
<tsiros> nope, now it doesn't even boot from the usb stic
<tsiros> nm i figured it out
<alivema4ever> Hi there
<alivema4ever> I have a problem ejecting USB HDD from Kubuntu
<alivema4ever> The USB HDD did not poweroff after ejecting (which says safely remove)
<alivema4ever> It's still spinning after ejecting.
<alivema4ever> Does anyone have the same problem?
<CrowX-> should I download Skype from their website? Because the muon software center doesn't show skype to me
<lordievader> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in trusty
<lordievader> CrowX-: Seems like it is no longer in the repo.
<CrowX-> lordievader, also, how about vim? why can't I see it?
<lordievader> Vim is in the repo ;)
<lordievader> !info vim| CrowX-
<ubottu> 'CrowX-' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed
<lordievader> !info vim
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.4.052-1ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 856 kB, installed size 2076 kB
<lordievader> Pff
<CrowX-> lordievader, muon shows me gvim, but not vim
<lordievader> Hmm, drop to a terminal and run: sudo apt-get install vim
<CrowX-> also, is using muon software center recommended at all? or should I resort to apt-get?
<CrowX-> apt-cache shows me vim, but muon software center doesn't
<CrowX-> lordievader, is the graphical package manager recommended to use at all?
<lordievader> CrowX-: Not really sure what the recommendation is. Personally I never use it, doubt if I have it installed.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<CrowX-> how do I et colors in konsole?
<CrowX-> get*
<CrowX-> it had them by default in the live cd, but once I installed, all the letters are white/gray
<lordievader> Edit profile -> layout, something along those lines.
<BluesKaj> CrowX-, settings >edit current profile appearance
<CrowX-> I just found it... so I should set each color manually?
<CrowX-> why aren't there colors by default, like in the live cd
<BluesKaj> we don't know why :)
<BluesKaj> ok, stuff to do for a few mins...BBL
<lordievader> Last time I checked the live cd used the grey theme too.
<juboxi> Guys, gals and number things..
<juboxi> http://maidsafe.net/overview
<juboxi> gonna rock computing totally and permanently
<juboxi> as they've ( the people behind the Llc / Ltd somehow connected with MaidSafe ) patents I assume their code is up to scratch too
<juboxi> but they've donated all the patents and all the code
<juboxi> to the human kind
<juboxi> MAID == Massive Array of Internet Disks
<juboxi> SAFE == Secure Access for Everyone
<juboxi> I want to hear their pervert subduement strategy before I'm going to officially endorse the MaidSafe network..
<juboxi> I guess if you run it, you endorse it
<juboxi> **  strategy, tactics and operations unofficial sub-plan
<dosfin_> Hi all, anyone who has experience with ldap??
<dosfin_> I need to do the following users in a Domio with Window $ 2003 and I need to authenticate my subversion could achieve authenticate against OU, but I need to do with the exact configuration of Apache is: http://pastebin.com/BxdjsDiS
<BluesKaj> dosfin_, you may get an answer in ##linux , since your issue isn't really specifically kubuntu related
<Pici> or #httpd, which is apache2s channel
<Fahr> the software on this system is ubuntu I want the display reduced to 16 colors
<BluesKaj> Fahr, then ask in #ubuntu chat, this is the kubuntu support chat
<DesignerX> 	hi, I'm running a test Kubuntu in a VM (VMware Workstation 10) . I added 1 2nd network bit Kubuntu only detecting one. How can I scan for more networks connections ?
<Fahr> BluesKaj: is it X windows
<Fahr> Kubuntu gui works on ubuntu?
<Fahr> to change the Xserver setting?
<Fahr> 16 colors
<BluesKaj> kde desktop works on ubuntu if you have it installed
<Fahr> 16 colors kde?
<BluesKaj> Fahr, I have no idea
<genii> Who the heck has 4 bit videocards?
<BluesKaj> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<Fahr> _lore_ make it so
<Fahr> 16 color display
<DesignerX> hi, anyone online ?
<BluesKaj> DesignerX, nope :)
<BluesKaj> DesignerX,  do you have a question, if so just ask
<Haakon_der_Wikin> :)
<Fahr> make it so
<Fahr> DesignerX: 16 color display
<DesignerX> BluesKaj: :) I already asked above, so didnt wanna spam it unless omeone was online :D  but got an answer in #Ubuntu room
<DesignerX> ty anyways, I know you helo when you can
<DesignerX> you help *
<lordievader> Fahr: Why would you want that?
<Fahr> lordievader: I said so.
<lordievader> Fahr: Can't find it in my backlog, care to repeat?
<Fahr> 16 color display
<lordievader> Ah, your display cannot handle more? How old is that display? 20 years?
<Fahr> lordievader: How is it changed or else where is the ssh agent to mofify on my command.
<Fahr> simion314: online?
<Fahr> AndroidLoverInSF: how much flesh is left
<lordievader> Fahr: SSH has nothing to do with displays. Anyhow, your monitor cannot display more than 16 colors?
<Fahr> lordievader: How is it changed?
<lordievader> Fahr: Can you answer my question?
<Fahr> lordievader: What is it worth?
<lordievader> Fine, you do not want any help.
<BluesKaj> seems to be lots of "attitude" in the chats today, lordievader
<lordievader> BluesKaj: If they don't want help it is not my problem ;)
<Fahr> BluesKaj: change it to 16 colors
<BluesKaj> I told you I have no idea, Fahr
<rohan> is there some command which allows me to completely remove unity after installing "kubuntu-desktop"?
<BluesKaj> rohan, sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop
<rohan> BluesKaj: will that also remove dependencies? i thought that only removed the one package
<BluesKaj> purging normally removes appropriated dependencies as well, rohan , afiak
<rohan> thanks BluesKaj
<rohan> BluesKaj: and do you know how to change the display manager from ubuntu's to kubuntu's?
<rohan> display or login manager, whichever word is appropriate :)
<BluesKaj> rohan, there is a pure kde tutorial, but it's outdated
<lordievader> Nope it doesn't, run 'apt-get autoremove' afterwards to remove orphaned packages.
<BluesKaj> thanks lordievader
<rohan> thanks, lordievader
<BluesKaj> my memory fails...again :)
<BluesKaj> wish that pure kde site was more uptodate
<genii> rohan: The lightdm-kde-greeter is the package for the Kubuntu lightdm login
<rberg_> to change the default dm run 'dpkg-reconfigure lightdm' it will prompt you to select the new default
<rohan> rberg_: thanks
 * BluesKaj wonders what good the purge command is vs remove?
<genii> BluesKaj: Purge will delete stuff like conf files
<rohan> BluesKaj: were you referring to http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekubuntu ?
<rohan> lordievader: btw that didn't work -- autoremove finds nothing to remove
<lordievader> rohan: Than it either has another reverse dependency or it was not installed as a dependency.
<rberg_> rohan: there is is.. but I find it scary  http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/05/29/completely-remove-ubuntu-desktop/
<rberg_> if you try that I would recommend removing the "|xargs sudo apt-get remove --purge" first to see what packages it wants to remove!
<rohan> rberg_: it is incredibly scary, yes!
<rberg_> hmm can you use tasksel to remove tasks?
<napterk> Hi I got a strange problem sometimes. I can find a file in Dolphin File Browser, but cannot locate it with the shell. This also happens the other way around! Does anyone know this? Awkward
<rberg_> yes you can do a 'tasksel remove'
<robotdevil> does anyone know how to permanently fix the over-sized window issue?
<rohan> rberg_: thanks, trying that now
<rohan> rberg_: wow that was very aggressive :) removed stuff like chrome, konsole and whatnot
<rohan> libreoffice
<rberg_> make sure to to a reinstall of the desktop package you actually want.. like 'apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop' just to be sure nothing you need got removed then
<BluesKaj> rohan, yes the psychocats used to be useful, but it removes too many gtk apps that some users like to keep
<robotdevil> the window oversize like this http://www.dumpt.com/img/viewer.php?file=3z3ij6wwzaqs0ryu7joe.png  sorry have to scroll to see that there is no min max or close buttons
<robotdevil> how do I fix that?
<robotdevil> is  anyone else having this trouble with 14.04
<robotdevil> nouveau
<BluesKaj> robotdevil, reset your resolution higher in system settings>display&monitor>display configuration>LVDS1, choose the icon on the far right
<BluesKaj> it will open optional resolutions
<robotdevil> its not resolution
<BluesKaj> how do you know?
<robotdevil> when I open apps, the window is drawn larger than the screen its on
<BluesKaj> yes and that's what a lower resolution does, makes things larger on your screen
<robotdevil> pulling the title bar of window and pushing to top of the screen(maximize) makes window the correct size
<robotdevil> the rest of the desktop is fine
<robotdevil> gtk apps size correctly
<BluesKaj> ok , nevermind
<BluesKaj> you could have mentioned that earlier
<BluesKaj> enough for one day ...
<Voyage>  Is there an EASY and SIMPLE way to connect to a remote vps that has a GUI desktop running ? (like remote desktop in windows) but I need unattended connectivity
<Cinos> Is this the proper place to ask about moving a partition with gparted?
<abhi_rsd> hello
<abhi_rsd> i am unable to connect my bluetooth headset
<abhi_rsd> in kubuntu 14.04
<abhi_rsd> ne1 there?
<Connie> anyone using localhost-indicator? i installed it but is not appearing on the taskbar, is this even the right place to ask? xD i'm using kubuntu desktop on top of ubuntu 14.04
#kubuntu 2014-05-29
<robotdevil> is there someone around who may help me reproduce something in konversation?
<rohan> robotdevil: sure
<robotdevil> rohan: you use konversation? are you able to get sounds to play when you are highlighted
<robotdevil> version 1.5 im using
<rohan> robotdevil: now i'm using it
<rohan> 1.5
<robotdevil> I cant seem to get a highlight notification sound to play
<robotdevil> the test button works but when I highlight myself from my android...no sound
<rohan> robotdevil: want to try highlighting me?
<robotdevil> rohan: ok
<rohan> robotdevil: ach i did not have my headphones in
<rohan> again please?
<robotdevil> rohan: ok
<rohan> robotdevil: nope, did not work
<robotdevil> configure notifications?
<rohan> robotdevil: try now?
<robotdevil> rohan: ok
<rohan> robotdevil: nope :(
<robotdevil> think I might be a bug
<robotdevil> was asking in #konversaton too but no answer
<rohan> robotdevil: looks like a bug, yes
<robotdevil> rohan: thanks
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<odsent> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<unopaste> odsent you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<TheFakeazneD525> wtf
<Cinos> Well I'm not sure what I did, but it seems like no plasma widgets are able to connect to the internet properly and I can't find anything helpful on Google
 * TheFakeazneD525 pokes Cinos
<TheFakeazneD525> oh nvm
<Cinos> ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Kartug> hey guys. silly question here but how do i set a default audio output? I checked in settings but when i fire up youtube i still get sound through speakers instead of headphones
<Kartug> anyone free to answer a couple short questions?
<Moonbob> ask away
<Moonbob> go to terminal and type in
<Moonbob> alsamixer
<Moonbob> also download the alsomixer gui
<Moonbob> ...ALSAmixer gui
<Kartug> hmm cant see how to set a default device for audio output
<Kartug> nevermind found it :)
<BluesKaj> Kartug, install pavucontrol, it will give output device options
<Kartug> thanks :)
<nomansland_> Jawohl Feierpuppe
<Kartug> hmm im getting 'E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/)'
<gpFree> hello, I have a requirement to occasionally use nautilus in kubuntu. All works well, except the program icons (back, forward etc) are missing, I remember that this is because nautilus is part of the gnome desktop.
<gpFree> Can anyone tell me what I need to install to get the icons? I really would rather not install the whole gnome desktop if that can be avoided.
<BluesKaj> gpFree, what requirement do you have that needs nautilus?
<gpFree> I have trouble mounting windows network drives at my office using smb://
<BluesKaj> gpFree, the drives don't mount in dolphidolphin
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> i have to ask
<tom004> hi, apt-get upgrade tells me these packages have been kept back: linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic. but muon says a security update is available and suggests I upgrade them. do I need to upgrade these packages to get the latest security patches?
<gpFree> BluesKaj: thats right. When I put in my username and password the authentication fails. I think in Nautilus I can put in username, password and Domain
<gpFree> dolphin doesn't let me specify the domain.
<BluesKaj> try using the exact path to the folder in the drive
<BluesKaj> or dir
<BluesKaj> tom004, most likely, use dist-upgrade
<gpFree> BluesKaj: I'll try it thanks
<tom004> BluesKaj: thanks
<xieyi> I read ksystemlog accidentally and found my sshd has been robust cracked. ssh connection requests keep coming from a ip. How can I avoid been cracked by it?
<xieyi> I need sshd for my daily work.
<xieyi> I cant stop the service
<Kartug> anyone know how i can set a new identity for Quassel IRC?
<rcw2> ive installed chromium and chrome into kubuntu.  will uninstalling chromium affect the chrome install whatsoever?
<BluesKaj> rcw2,it shouln't
<rcw2> thanks
<rcw2> chromium can't be marked for removal in muon, hm
<BluesKaj> chromium is better on linux then chrome in most cases
<BluesKaj> than
<lordievader> Good evening.
<rcw2> hi, i just rebooted after kubuntu locked up.  could not even ctrl-alt-del or ctrl+esc.  anything i can do to try and prevent this from happening in the future?
<BluesKaj> rcw2, read your /var/log/syslog for clues
<vbgunz> anyone here familiar with something like Audacity but made in Qt?
<TheFakeazneD525> vbgunz: KWave
<TheFakeazneD525> sudo apt-get install kwave --install-suggests
<vbgunz> thanks TheFakeazneD525, never heard of it
<TheFakeazneD525> vbgunz: it's KDE's audio editing tool
<TheFakeazneD525> vbgunz: for audio conversion however
<TheFakeazneD525> you want soundkonverter
<TheFakeazneD525> same command, but with soundkonverter instead
<TheFakeazneD525> --install-suggests will get you the encoders and decoders and libraries for most/all formats
<vbgunz> thanks, I appreciate it, playing with it now
<TheFakeazneD525> np
<TheFakeazneD525> Yo, I got a question
<TheFakeazneD525> Is wayland going to ship with Kubu by 14.10, or later?
<TheFakeazneD525> Because I was kinda let down that it didn't ship this time :c
<noobius> hey guys, i'm having an issue on a kde distro but i cant find a distro-specific channel, can i ask a few questions here ?
<skini151> i don't think there will be acceptable wayland support until 15.04
<skini151> I hope by the time 16.04 arrives wayland will be fully integrated, i'm also excited about KDE-NEXT
<skini151> *Plasma Next
<skini151> noobiud: ask your question there might be someone who can help you
<genii> noobius: What distro are you actually using?
<noobius> genii hi, i'm on a netrunner
<noobius> kde 4.10.5
<noobius> i;m having an issue on boot, appeared this morning, boots fine in recovery mode
<noobius> seems that the screen is turned on, but the graphics are all messed up at first and then they disappear
<genii> noobius: I can't find any IRC channel they have for support. They do have good forums however. You may want to try the general channel of #kde
<noobius> genii thanks, i'll try that. thanks
<genii> ( because odds are someone there knows more about krunner than in here)
<genii> netrunner, rather
<rcw2> right now i have a panel that is hidden until i move the mouse to the very top of the screen.  can i either 1. have it only appear after the mouse has been touching the very top of the screen for 2-3 seconds (not instantly) or 2. have  it appear only after hover+click?
<rcw2> i hope its alright to repeat this now: right now i have a panel that is hidden until i move the mouse to the very top of the screen.  can i either 1. have it only appear after the mouse has been touching the very top of the screen for 2-3 seconds (not instantly) or 2. have  it appear only after hover+click?
<aar0n> Hello everyone I'm looking help!!!
<aar0n> sorry for Help !!!
<aar0n> Some days ago I let someone use my computer on my user and o forget there was some files really important to me and i think now this person could copy those files i would like know if is possible
<aar0n> see this on some file I try looking in the syslog but i don't see anything, can some one help me !!
<aar0n> sorry for my grammatical but English is not my natal language
<BoNk3rZz> need help with VNC in kubuntu
<BoNk3rZz> 14.04
<valorie> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<valorie> BoNk3rZz: ^^^
<BoNk3rZz> i know what it is
<BoNk3rZz> just cant seem to get it to work in kubuntu
<rcw2> is libreoffice known to have many bugs with kubuntu 14.04
<rcw2> writer
<BoNk3rZz> NM i got it
<valorie> hmmm, s/he didn't share the vnc secret....
#kubuntu 2014-05-30
<rcw2> can i make the panel not instantly appear on hover
<rcw2> maybe 3 seconds of hover
<rcw2> instead
<DesignerX> hi, is it only Ubuntu/kubuntu that mounts media/  under a "UISER/" folder ? IO get  /media/UserName/DeviceName  where in  Linux Mint KDE I get  Media/DeviceName
<DesignerX> (Kubuntu 14 LTS VS  LinuxMint15)
<rcw2> how do i add the install directory as a "local repository" in muon
<DarthFrog> !ask | rcw2
<ubottu> rcw2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DarthFrog> !patience | rcw2
<ubottu> rcw2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<rcw2> any docs for installing openoffice in kubuntu using the deb format
<valorie> rcw2: why not just from our packages?
<valorie> deb is always a last resort
<valorie> !info openoffice
<ubottu> Package openoffice does not exist in trusty
<valorie> !info libreoffice
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.2.3~rc3-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 26 kB, installed size 161 kB
<rcw2> nothing for trust, so must use deb then?
<rcw2> trusty*
<valorie> are you saying you want openoffice not libreoffice?
<valorie> afaik openoffice is not really being developed any more
<rcw2> valorie, i was trying to use libreoffice, but it's full of bugs
<valorie> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<rcw2> openoffice is looking for dependencies
<valorie> if you try that and openoffice is indeed better, please tell us that
<rcw2> how can i resolve them
<rcw2> tell you here?
<valorie> I suppose install the dependencies.....
<valorie> gdebi should do that, afaik
<rcw2> gdebi should know what they are?  is there a tutorial for this process?
<valorie> rcw2: I imagine so
<valorie> if you had libreoffice installed though, I would think you would have most of the dependencies already
<valorie> they are rather recent forks
<valorie> although as I said, OO.o is almost if not entirely unmaintained
<valorie> afaik
<Unit193> Apache has it, actually.
<valorie> sad, I wish they would recombine
<rcw2> i purged libreoffice already
<rcw2> i apt-got gdebi but its not gui?
<rcw2> in the help list i don't see a way to tell it to capture dependencies
<rcw2> this tutorial says it should auto search http://www.debian-tutorials.com/how-to-easy-install-deb-files-plus-dependencies-using-gdebi
<rcw2> but it says Dependency is not satisfiable: openoffice-ure
<rcw2> and doesnt search for it
<valorie> pfff
<maysara> Hello, I've installed Kubuntu 14.04 using bootable usb but now I can't format it
<valorie> can't format what, maysara?
<maysara> valorie: the usb drive
<valorie> you want to format it so you can use it for something else?
<maysara> yep
<valorie> so once you have booted into your new Kubuntu, and then you plug it in, what happens?
<valorie> how do you try to format it?
<maysara> using kde partition manager. and I get error every time
<valorie> !format | maysara
<ubottu> maysara: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<valorie> I know that there was a bug for awhile
<valorie> have you done upgrades since installing?
<maysara> yep, many
<maysara> this is what I get when I try to format
<maysara> http://paste.kde.org/pabo8ton0
<maysara> I even tried to delete the files manually from the file manager but I couldn't
<valorie> looks like I pinged out for a min
<valorie> have you tried using gparted?
<maysara> no, I'll try
<valorie> rcw2: you disappeared earlier
<rcw2> valorie, i rebooted... ended up reinstalling libreoffice.  going to see how this goes
<valorie> rcw2: please file bugs when you find them
<rcw2> will attempt to
<valorie> some folks feel like reporting bugs is complaining
<valorie> but really, it is a contribution
<valorie> the more information supplied, the more it helps the devels to fix the bugs
<rcw2> it seems worth while, but it is time consuming
<valorie> it can be, for sure
<valorie> this last round I started using `ubuntu-bug` from the cli while running the beta of 14.04
<valorie> makes the bug reporting process super-easy
<valorie> back in a bit
<rcw2> thanks for mentioning... going to make a note of it
<rcw2> logging off... goodnight!
<rethus> after last update (yesterday) most of KDE is english, (normaly german was before)
<rethus> I have looked in the system settings, but there the language is set to german
<rethus> but the tab "country" not have german, but only "System Country" and " Default"
<rethus> can somebody help me to got the system back to german language?
<user____> hi all
<lordievader> Good morning.
<rharish> Good morning ^
<lordievader> Hey rharish, how are you?
<rharish> I'm good :) how are things over there ?
<lordievader> Doing good over here.
<rharish> pretty much the same here :P. I've got my kubuntu 14.04 booting and working fine now. Unable to boot into windows
<rharish> but that's not too much to bother about :P
<lordievader> rharish: Is the Windows bootmanager broken?
<rharish> I do not know. Grub shows the option to boot into Windows. but when I choose it, it doesn't boot
<rharish> :(
<rharish> gives me an error which I can't remember
<lordievader> Hmm, that is too bad.
<rharish> I mean, I'll have to reboot and check it to tell you the error :P
<rharish> I'll note it the next time I boot
<rharish> thanks anyways ;)
<SomeE> does kubuntu 14.04 work on a macbook 9.2?
<JoWie> my "panel settings" is broken when using a panel on a second screen, is this a known bug?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<SomeE> so is there even anyone active here?
<BluesKaj> SomeE, ask a question and find out :)
<lordievader> Shh, don't awake the idlers!
<SomeE> then i ask again is there any issues with kubuntu and a macbookpro 9.2(mid-2012)
<rcw2> hi, the output levels in kmix are all maxed out, but the speakers can output more.  how can i troubleshoot this
<BluesKaj> rcw2, pavucontrol has a volume ctrl that does 200% I think
<BluesKaj> rcw2, you may overload your speaker inputs tho
<rcw2> thanks
<TheFakeazneD525> Blargh
<TheFakeazneD525> I need a screen recorder for X
<genii> VLC isn't bad.
<TheFakeazneD525> genii: you can record the screen with vlc?
<cups> ffmpeg?
<genii> TheFakeazneD525: Yep
<rberg_> you can record the screen with ffmpeg
<TheFakeazneD525> I've tried, but it didn't work those times :c
<TheFakeazneD525> genii: how to save the file though
<genii> TheFakeazneD525: Use Convert/Save and put a filename. Then for capture device select desktop
<rberg_> ohh right there is no ffmpeg on ubuntu
<genii> rberg_: It was deprecated in favour of avconv
<genii> ( But, it's still available in repos just not officially maintained anymore)
<TheFakeazneD525> genii: you are a lifesaver
<shadeslayer> TheFakeazneD525: I'd say get vokoscreen
<TheFakeazneD525> I gotta make a video about how to not violate the school's laptop policy
<TheFakeazneD525> incedentally, I've violated every rule
<TheFakeazneD525> save cyberbullying
<TheFakeazneD525> genii: it works \o/
<genii> TheFakeazneD525: Yeah, here's an old video I made I think on Saucy, with it before: http://youtu.be/uRqNtx3DtXo
<TheFakeazneD525> Kool
<shattingduck> hello
<nseris> hello
<suap_> women is plural
<suap_> there is no womens
<Yegor> how to stop kde desctop
<Yegor> ?
<rberg_> from the cli? 'service lightdm stop'
<suap_> CTRL+ALT+F1, login, enter command as root: service kdm stop
<suap_> or just kdm stop
<rberg_> whoops I thought everything used lightdm now
<rberg_> no lightdm is listed in the kubuntu manifest not kdm
<suap_> ? i use kdm with ubunt, its called kubuntu ??
<suap_> which manifest?
<suap_> i am not so experienced with irc, can someone tell me how to connect to kubuntu-de?
<rberg_> http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/releases/14.04/release/kubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.manifest
<keithzg_> Arghh, these constant crashes are driving me crazy. I'd actually prefer it was on my home machines; having kernel panics on my work desktop is *extremely* unfortunate :(
<keithzg_> Anyone have any idea what could be causing crashes like https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-4nMjWeofiio/U4isWvAbYGI/AAAAAAAAFnc/cfmJu5n4Ask/w1375-h774-no/IMG_20140530_100533864.jpg ? Although I get slightly different panics/faults each time it seems.
<genii> keithzg_: Have you run a memtest on it?
<shattingduck> suap: you still there?
<shattingduck> suap_: you still there?
<keithzg_> genii: Oh believe me, that was the first thing I did when it happened more than once, ran the tests for over an hour and no faults were found.
<keithzg_> That would've been so easy, just buy some more RAM and be done with.
<genii> keithzg_: I know that many MSI boards have ACPI issues with linux. Might want to try tinkering with some boot options like maybe acpi=  and try different values like off/noirq/strict  or so on
<keithzg_> genii: This is an ASUS Intel-based board, but sure, perhaps. ACPI is kindof the devil anyways. My main confusion is that this wasn't the case some time ago (been using the same hardware for two years or so now).
<genii> If it's Asus, why in the message there does it say "MSI MS-7788/H61M-P31 (G3)  (MS-7788), BIOS V2.4 04/17/2012"   ?
<keithzg_> d'oh
<keithzg_> heh you caught me, I was remembering wrong
<genii> Or is this just some random screenshot of a generic kernel panic? ;)
<keithzg_> I cheaped out on the build of my own PC since it was right after I got to this company, didn't feel like I could demand more for myself since I was already kindof demanding I get to build myself a new computer and run Linux instead of Windows, heh.
<keithzg_> Every subsequent build, and two before that, have been ASUS.
<genii> keithzg_: Ah, OK. Yeah, at any rate, I'd try tinkering with the acpi options on kernel load line.
<genii> Asus almost always work out-of-the-box :)
<keithzg_> genii: Yeah, it's why they've kept my loyalty over all these years, heh.  I'm definitely going to try fiddling with ACPI kernel options, very good suggestion. I also noticed that the firmware on the SSD is woefully out of date, *and* that was a part I more recently installed, so a prime suspect there too.
<keithzg_> Time to reboot into a SystemRescueCD usb for a full backup first, though, gonna be ultra-paranoid instead of cowboy, for once ;)
<genii> keithzg_: Might also want to experiment to see if it's doing it only from certain shutdown states like hibernate. Some boards can boot no prob from cold but choke hard on suspend and hibernate
<genii> would help narrow down the issue
<keithzg_> genii: In theory I've disabled all hibernate and suspend and such, I want this PC either running or off!
<genii> So acpi=off might be first to try
<genii> Can't recall if it's a synonym for noacpi but maybe
<keithzg_> I thought the other, confusingly similar option was "noapic"?
<genii> apic an acpi are different
<keithzg_> I know, I meant similarly named, but I wasn't sure that noacpi was actually an option.
<genii> Yay, lunch arrived!
<keithzg_> Good plan...
<rberg_> I would take a look at /proc/interrupts is there a lot of sharing going on?
<rberg_> I had a issue with my network card , sata controller, and com port sharing interrupts.. this caused kernel panics with a similar message when doing lots of network and disk io
<rberg_> I disabled the comport and passed a kernel cmd to force msix for my network adapter and that solved the panics for me
<genii> I miss the old days of manually setting interrupts with jumpers...
<rberg_> or dip switches? I do not miss that :)
<keithzg_> rberg_: Hmmm interesting. I don't *think* there's any shared interrupts, other than one duplicate PCIe-related one from what I see: http://paste.kde.org/p38djzpkl
<genii> rberg_: Always used to be issues with irq 3/4 on those com ports that interfered with modems, so I didn't mind setting them manually
<rberg_> all my co-workers were like 'what year is it?! and you are talking about interrupts?"
<keithzg_> Heh I only *barely* had to set interrupts with jumpers in some rare cases, but I definitely remember having to set them manually in *software* a lot
<keithzg_> rberg_: Yeah that was exactly my first reaction when you mentioned interrupts, I flashed back to 1998 when I thought "finally, I'm done with them!"
<genii> rberg_: Hehe
<keithzg_> Uhhh....wait. acpi=off isn't going to help me, clearly.
<keithzg_> ...since aparently I already did that at some point long enough ago that I've forgotten, heh.
<keithzg_> cat /proc/commandline: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-27-generic.efi.signed root=UUID=c7fd02cd-d83b-4967-b827-bf218d7c2555 ro acpi=off
<keithzg_> genii: Do you think there's any hope of anything *less* than outright acpi=off helping? Stabbing in the dark, I know...
<genii> keithzg_: Maybe a newer BIOS if one's available
<genii> keithzg_: I know that the hackintosh people had major issues getting power management working properly on MSI and someone eventually just did their own BIOS mod
<keithzg_> genii: There does seem to be newer ones...yeahhh, MSI, quite the pain. Heh on their firmware download page, they link to their bios flashing instructions, http://www.msi.com/service/biosflash/
<keithzg_> ...which is a 404.
<keithzg_> Clearly, the mark of quality and care ;)
<genii> keithzg: Does it still have Windows on it someplace?
<keithzg-n9> genii: never did, built it from parts as it now is, but apparently the 'bios' can flash itself. Just gotta get the image file sitting on a FAT-formatted drive, piece of cake.
<genii> keithzg: http://ca.msi.com/page/biosupdate  seems vaguely useful
<keithzg-n9> genii: yeah, would've been a decent fallback, luckily in this brave new UEFI world the 'BIOS' (they keep using this word; I do not think they know what it means) was indeed able to successfully update from the flashing image I put bare on a FAT32-formatted usb drive.
<keithzg-n9> Now I reboot and wait to see if it eventually panics...
<rburgosnavas> hi there, wondering if anyone is up for a question
<BluesKaj> rburgosnavas, ask and you'll find out :)
<rburgosnavas> :)
<rburgosnavas> Ever since I upgraded to 14.04, I keep getting 2 login screens at start up, and after unlocking
<rburgosnavas> one screens uses the default theme and the other a custom theme with a background image I selected
<rburgosnavas> anyway, i have to enter my password twice every single time. kind of annoying but nothing to get a migrane about
<BluesKaj> ok what about the desktop, is it always the same
<rburgosnavas> the desktop is always the same
<BluesKaj> and this is 14.04 kubuntu exclusively, no other DE's like unity or gnome in the login options?
<rburgosnavas> I haven't tried in other environments, but that's a good point
<BluesKaj> what about your partitioning , / and /home separate or just one partition for the whole OS?
<rburgosnavas> separate
<BluesKaj> what does system settings>login screen show? you may have chosen one as another user, hence the 2 logins
<keithzg_> rburgosnavas: You don't happen to have both lightdm and kdm installed? I've never heard of them being able to stack like that, but...
<rburgosnavas> hmmm
<rburgosnavas> I have lightdm, but how do I check if kdm is installed?
<BluesKaj> keithzg_, I thought that at first but lightdm will remove kdm during the install afaik
<rburgosnavas> kdm is not installed
<keithzg_> BluesKaj: Naw, they just disable eachother, in theory. Trust me, I've swapped back and forth to try and solve issues before, heh
<keithzg_> Yeah, didn't seem likely, but I figured it was worth a check.
 * BluesKaj thinks rburgosnavas is logging as 2 users
 * keithzg_ once had four display managers installed, because he is a crazy person
<rburgosnavas> you know what? i tried to do a reset in the Login Screen (LightDM) window, and when I got the prompt to enter root password, I saw two of me listed in the menu!
<BluesKaj> yup, zs I suspected
<BluesKaj> az
<BluesKaj> or is it as :)
<rburgosnavas> haha
<rburgosnavas> doing 'cat /etc/passwd' only shows one of me
<keithzg_> rburgosnavas: Another stab in the dark (my specialty!), try "getent passwd" instead.
<rburgosnavas> same
<keithzg_> rburgosnavas: Might just want to reset your lightdm settings entirely and see if that solves it.
<rburgosnavas> I'm trying this out atm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/polkit-kde-1/+bug/1037028
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1037028 in polkit-kde-1 (Ubuntu) "Duplicated user in authentication dialog" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rburgosnavas> but yes, I'll look into resetting LightDM
<keithzg_> Hmm, polkit being the culprit also sounds likely. It IS a Red Hat, not-very-UNIX-y kindof thing after all :P
<keithzg_> Although polkit shouldn't be affecting *logins*, I wouldn't think.
<rburgosnavas> ok, well I got rid of the duplication. But I still get the two login screens
<rburgosnavas> ok, on to doing the "reset LightDM" research
<rburgosnavas> (Learning a lot here) I have GDM and LightDM installed. Can I safely remove GDM to see if this fixes things?
<keithzg_> Yuuuuuup.
<BluesKaj> gdm is the old greeter for ubuntu
<keithzg_> If you only have KDE installed it's definitely not an issue. If you have other desktop environments it *might* be, but LightDM can handle pretty much any of them AFAIK (never tried it with GNOME 3.0, admittedly)
<BluesKaj> rburgosnavas, you must have migrated from ubuntu at one point
<rburgosnavas> yes
<BluesKaj> lightdm is default for all flavours afaik
<rburgosnavas> Ubuntu -> KDE
<robotdevil> anyone know how to recompile kio_smb
<BluesKaj> why compile smb ? , smbclient is installed by default
<robotdevil> speed boost
<BluesKaj> really, what makes you think recompiling will speed things up?
<robotdevil> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=291835
<ubottu> KDE bug 291835 in smb "KIO very slow when copying from network through smb" [Normal,Confirmed]
<robotdevil> comment 2
<BluesKaj> robotdevil, whynot use scp/ssh?
<robotdevil> comment 13
<robotdevil> lan
<robotdevil> unnecessary I guess, would like to be able to access nicely from dolphin
<robotdevil> other would like to use to use it as well, not gonna get them to learn scp
<keithzg_> robotdevil: sftp works fine from Dolphin
<keithzg_> (is essentially ssh)
<keithzg_> Hell, as long as you have openssh-server installed on the computer that's all you need. If you can ssh in remotely, you can sftp://computername remotely too.
<keithzg_> Oh wait, he's gone? Huh. Gotta be more patient than *that* to get help, I'd say.
<BluesKaj> keithzg_, agreed, but he left
<BluesKaj> he didn't want his cohorts to learn scp/ssh, a gui is obviously easier in his mind
<keithzg_> But he didn't even stick around long enough to learn that there were other options still within the GUI world! He just read scp/ssh and ran away I guess. Le sigh.
 * keithzg_ is addicted to rsync, personally
<genii> keithzg: Still getting random crashes?
<BluesKaj> well I'm not "on the job" so the need for speed isn't a requirement, since I merely transfer files to my desktop media server or the wife's windows pc
<keithzg_> genii: Not since the motherboard firmware update, so, fingers crossed...the real tell will be when I leave it on over the weekend, but it's looking good so far.
<genii> Cool
<BluesKaj> keithzg_, yeah rsync is neat as well
<BluesKaj> someone at another chat told robo to recompile smb-kio which according to the url he posted is supposed increase file transfer speeds by 50-100%
<ikonia> that can't be real.....
<TheFakeazneD525> Sounds fishy to me
<BluesKaj> ikonia,  https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=291835
<ubottu> KDE bug 291835 in smb "KIO very slow when copying from network through smb" [Normal,Confirmed]
<TheFakeazneD525> Anyone use Konqueror for internet browsing?
<ikonia> ahh, it's the patch
<ikonia> not the recompile
<BluesKaj> not any more
<BluesKaj> TheFakeazneD525,^
<TheFakeazneD525> BluesKaj: not even with the webkit plugin?
<TheFakeazneD525> (just curious btw)
<keithzg_> I still use it from time to time, usually with WebKit as the renderer.
<TheFakeazneD525> ah
<BluesKaj> TheFakeazneD525, confess i haven't given it any thought
<TheFakeazneD525> say, does QtWebKit use system css on websites?
<TheFakeazneD525> because I often see the ubuntu font or system colors being used on sites
<keithzg_> I think that's just the good ol' "if they don't specify, use the defaults".
<TheFakeazneD525> Ahh
<TheFakeazneD525> personally  I like that feature
<BluesKaj> I used konqueror as a browser back around '08
<TheFakeazneD525> the more unified look, the better :3
<keithzg_> I agree
<BluesKaj> i found konqueror a lot of work to setup to my liking compared to other browsers like FF
<keithzg_> I gave up on Firefox when I discovered Konqueror, heh.
<BluesKaj> yeah keithzg_ I did same back in '08
<TheFakeazneD525> mm, konqueror is good if you do a lot of work with files
<TheFakeazneD525> both local and on the net
<TheFakeazneD525> just one split view of your FS, and one for internet
<TheFakeazneD525> <3
<TheFakeazneD525> but I mostly use rekonq
<keithzg_> Still burns me that Dolphin failed to adopt a lot of Konqueror's features. Never got the ability to embed stuff like Filelight, for example.
<TheFakeazneD525> <3 filelight
<BluesKaj> well, BBL, gotta make some calls
<billy_> Hallo.. I intend to to upgrade kubuntu 12.04 to 14.04 using the command "u-devel-release-upgrade". Is there anything that i must pay attension before i use it ??
<billy_> I checked and there is updated the current version (12.04). Anythink else..??
<robotdevil> if it were me, and I have no expertise on it, I would roll back to a non properitary video driver first (may cause you more problems thou) and I would switch back to default themes, and that might have no merit but thats what i would do
<robotdevil> but I probably wouldnt upgrade either
<billy_> ??  :O
<robotdevil> fresh installs always are better but are a lot of work in some cases
<robotdevil> maybe make a backup first
<robotdevil> is that the correct command too, I seem to remember it being something else, but my memories are dated to say the least
<billy_> I suppose that Firefox's History & Knotes for example,  will be not be affected (in normal case..)
<billy_> Any other opinion or thoughts pleeeease..??..??
<valorie> I upgraded with no problems, billy
<valorie> best to remove any PPAs though
<valorie> a few people had problems when they weren't correctly autoremoved
<valorie> also, you don't want devel-release-upgrade
<valorie> just do-release-upgrade now
<ikonia> valorie: will that work for 12.04 -> 14.04 ?
<valorie> devel-release is now 14.10
<valorie> should, but let me look up our page about how to do it
<robotdevil> thats the command I was thinking of
<ikonia> valorie: ubuntu won't do it currently until 14.04.1
<ikonia> valorie: curious to if the kubuntu system hits the same problem
<valorie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrustyUpgrades/Kubuntu/12.04LTS
<valorie> ah, it shows: kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade
<valorie> I did all this back in the beta1
<ikonia> it's s total shambles
<robotdevil> best not to rush an upgrade cause you'll always think of something after
<ikonia> upgrade to a development release for a stable LTS releae.
<valorie> ikonia, imo most people don't need LTS
<valorie> that is for businesses and such
<valorie> servers
<ikonia> valorie: couldn't disagree less, more so with the crazy rolling platform now fast approaching
<valorie> but for those who like stability, it is there
<ikonia> or disagree more, I should say
<robotdevil> right
<ikonia> either way, it's a total shambles/joke that you have to do a development upgrade to get to a stable release.
<valorie> do-release-upgrade should work
<valorie> as you say
<valorie> afaik, it does work
<ikonia> if it's the same as ubuntu it won't find the 14.04 release
<robotdevil> I thought you could lts to lts
<ikonia> but I'm curious to if kubuntu does it differently
<ikonia> robotdevil: you can, but for some reason canonical appears to have blocked 12.04 -> 14.04 until 14.04.1 is released
<billy_> ..;) I Think that this is the "correct" command.. Right..??    kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade
<valorie> you are correct that it is at .1 release that users are prompted by the gui for an upgrade
<valorie> billy_: yes
<valorie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrustyUpgrades/Kubuntu/12.04LTS
<robotdevil> well likely for good reason, if you have no reason to upgrade besides itchiness wait for 14.04.1
<billy_> and what about Firefox's open tabs & History..or Knotes  .. notes.. I Hope they normally won't .. dissapear..
<valorie> the best advice is always to make a backup before upgrading
<valorie> in the case of FF there is a plugin for that, I believe
<valorie> for knotes, perhaps you'll find the files in ~/.kde/share/apps
<robotdevil> go to /home and use your file manager to show hidden files and make a backup of all the hidden files somewhere, you other notes should be saved in plain sight (and be fine)
<valorie> find the notes, and make a backup
<robotdevil> if you backup those hidden files you always have something to go back too, and doesnt take as long a regular backup, not that you shouldnt anyway
<robotdevil>  I usually try to wait for a X.X.X release before even doing a fresh install
<billy_> Thunks for the advices  .. Valorie .. robotangel;) ... & ikonia ..
<billy_> I passed 13.04  .. I can wait for the next x.x.1  ;)
<valorie> you are most welcome; come back anytime and ask for help, billy_
<billy_> What "Regular" backup programm do u use..??  I haven't checked for 6 months maybe.. but then.. i couldn't find somethink trustworth.. Any proposition for a backup prgrm  ??
<valorie> I use rsync
<valorie> linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2011/04/rsync-level-expert.html and linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2011/03/rsync-and-backup-success.html for more
<valorie> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<valorie> once you get your commands set up just the way you like them, you can even script it
<valorie> I don't
<valorie> just copy/paste
<valorie> backup drives are getting bigger and cheaper all the tiem
<valorie> time
<billy_> Even for the System Files..??..??  Copy-Paste the hole HD u mean..   ??  ??
<qdata> My primary drive is SSD and secondary drive is 750Gb mechanical. I have OS installed on /dev/sda1 and boot from a parted magic CD and utilize Clonezilla to store a backup image of /dev/sda1 on the big drive; this way I can always roll back to a 'known good' if some update or other change goes bad
<valorie> no, I mean copy/paste the rsync commands
<valorie> I never back up system files, no
<valorie> but if you need a really stable system, it sounds like qdata has it covered
<valorie> I've heard a lot of good stuff about clonezilla
<valorie> sec
<billy_> ..
<billy_> valorie .. u r checking out something , i think  ..??..??
<valorie> I put the links up there for you, billy_
<valorie> my blog, and the ubuntu rsync page
<billy_> You mean at the top .. i think.. Your blog is the ubotty  ??  ??
<billy_> I don't se at the top the rsync page ..
<billy_> ???
<billy_> Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | Kubuntu 14.04 LTS is out! http://goo.gl/jQFdZJ | Polo Shirts are available again!! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/ (Womens also!)
<billy_> Is one of them.. u mean..??..??
<billy_> Where did u put the links Valorie ??  ( i'am sorry ..)
<valorie> billy_: linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2011/04/rsync-level-expert.html and linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2011/03/rsync-and-backup-success.html for more
<valorie> !rsync | billy_
<ubottu> billy_: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<billy_> Thunk u for your time... Every one & each of u ..;)  With my systems Delay..
<keithzg_> genii: For the record, I stepped away from my computer and it hung again while I was gone (no display this time, so no kernel message). I've now updated the firmware on the SSD, we'll see if *that* works but then I'm outta guesses.
<genii> keithzg: I'll be back Monday, we could try more tinkerings then.
<keithzg_> genii: Sounds good, thanks a ton
<genii> np
<genii> Beer time now :)
<keithzg_> :)
<minterior> hi!
<minterior> I would like to create several encrypted folders mounted as ecryptfs on a different partition than /home. I got it with sudo, but I would like to know if can be accomplished without sudo on login time, the same way as K/Ubuntu does with encrypted user home directories. Is it possible? Is there any guide to follow? Thank you in advance!
<valorie> !ecryptfs
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<valorie> minterior: ^^^
<KinasisDrummer> Does anybody here use the Kdbg GUI/front-end for gdb?
<valorie> huh, I've never heard of it
<KinasisDrummer> I just installed it on Kubuntu 14.04 and it appears to be broken! :/ Not sure what to do to fix it!
<valorie> I just always run it in the cli
<valorie> KinasisDrummer: please ask in #kde - presuming it is a KDE project
<KinasisDrummer> Me too, but figured I'd give it a shot
<valorie> not sure, since I've never heard of it
<KinasisDrummer> OK, will do
<valorie> !info kdbg
<ubottu> kdbg (source: kdbg): graphical debugger interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.4-1 (trusty), package size 245 kB, installed size 1123 kB
<valorie> we supply it, I guess
<KinasisDrummer> running it via the menu does nothing, but running from the CLI gives the following message (many times) before it finally dies:
<KinasisDrummer> MNG error 11: Function is invalid at this point; chunk MHDR; subcode 0:0
<valorie> yowza
<valorie> I've never seen that one
<KinasisDrummer> Looks like its a problem with libmng - at a guess!
<valorie> maybe they'll send you to #kde-devel, but start with #kde
<valorie> although it is night in Germany, so could be slow
<valorie> oops, and dinner time here.....
<KinasisDrummer> OK, I'll ask there! Perhaps I'll leave it for the morning!
<KinasisDrummer> Thanks Valorie and Ubottu!
<minterior> valorie: I am already on #ecryptfs OFTC irc channel but nobody talk :(
<minterior> ubottu: thank you but I had already read that guide, but only talks about ~/Private directory not a custom one
<ubottu> minterior: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<minterior> xD
<minterior> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
#kubuntu 2014-05-31
<SamwiseGamgee> What is the latest stable release for Kubuntu?
<SamwiseGamgee> Should I install Kubuntu 12.04 onto my old AMD Athlon PC?
<keithzg_> Latest stable is 14.04
<SamwiseGamgee> Is it called Kubuntu 14.04?  Is this a reliable operating system?
<keithzg_> It is called "Kubuntu", the version is "14.04", which corresponds to 2014-04 (the release date). It's pretty reliable, I run it on all my desktops and laptops, but as with any software YMMV.
<SamwiseGamgee> YMMV?
<SamwiseGamgee> What does YMMV mean?
<keithzg_> It means the work day is done, I'm going to go get a beer :P
<DarthFrog> SamwiseGamgee:  Your Mileage May Vary.
<SamwiseGamgee> you mean how long it will last?
<SamwiseGamgee> Whose mileage?  What mileage?  Mileage for what?
<DarthFrog> No, not at all.  It's a cultural reference to automobile commercials on TV.
<DarthFrog> Ads used to proclaim mileage in their ads but qualified their claims by YMMV.
<SamwiseGamgee> Oh, depending on how you treat your car and how you drive, your mileage will vary, right?
<DarthFrog> And that's been picked up in popular culture.
<DarthFrog> Correct.  The car companies always advertise the absolute best but then qualify it. :-)
<SamwiseGamgee> I see how that relates to a PC, but not to software
<DarthFrog> !YMMV
<ubottu> ymmv is short for "Your mileage may vary". It means that someone else's experience with compatibility, performance etc. may not necessarily match yours. Also see !wfm
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, that makes more sense
<DarthFrog> As I said, it's pop culture and is used everywhere. :-)
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, thanks
<DarthFrog> np
<SamwiseGamgee> that makes sense now
<DarthFrog> I take it you're not a native English speaker?
<SamwiseGamgee> Iḿ Canadian
<DarthFrog> Quebecois?
<DarthFrog> I'm in BC.
<SamwiseGamgee> I don´t watch much TV
<DarthFrog> I see.  You have a life, instead? :-)
<LelouchVIBrittan> Guys can i ask 1 question?
<DarthFrog> !ask
<SamwiseGamgee> It looks like the best version of Kubuntu to install is Kubuntu 14.04 LTS Trusty Tahr, is that right?
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DarthFrog> SamwiseGamgee: I really like 14.04.  WFM. YMMV. :-)
<DarthFrog> And it is a LTS.
<DarthFrog> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<SamwiseGamgee> How many GB of hard disk space do I need for Kubuntu 14.04?  is 40 GB enough?
<LelouchVIBrittan> i am not familiar with software and i have Windows 8.1 and i am thinking about installing Kubuntu 14.04..Is it a good idea or not?
<DarthFrog> LelouchVIBrittan: It's a brilliant idea!
<DarthFrog> SamwiseGamgee: You don't give enough information to provide a proper answer.  What do you want to do with the OS?
<SamwiseGamgee> Where can I download Kubuntu 14.04 from?
<DarthFrog> !download
<ubottu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<SamwiseGamgee> I will be using it for movies, Netflix, music, photography and word processing
<LelouchVIBrittan> You know daily use i am not a crazy gamer i just play 2-3 games only
<DarthFrog> OK, 40 GB seems small if you're going to be filling it up with A/V multimedia.
<DarthFrog> The OS only needs 10 GB to be comfortable.  The rest is for your stuff.
<SamwiseGamgee> I will be hooking up another hard drive with circa 120 GB later, but right now the system drive only has 40 GB, is that enough to test it?
<DarthFrog> For testing?  Plenty!
<DarthFrog> What CPU, how much RAM?
<SamwiseGamgee> Itś an AMD Athlon, the processor
<Chaser> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<DarthFrog> LelouchVIBrittan: You can install Kubuntu 14.04 along side of Windows and choose which one to run when you boot the machine.  Kubuntu will install a boot manager (called GRUB) which will allow you to pick  and choose.
<SamwiseGamgee> AMD Athlon XP processor 1700+ Desktop CPU
<DarthFrog> Amount of RAM?
<SamwiseGamgee> Athlon XP Thoroughbred A/B Model 8
<DarthFrog> That's not RAM (memory).
<SamwiseGamgee> It has about 500 MB of RAM
<DarthFrog> OK, nowadays that's a low specification machine.
<SamwiseGamgee> the processor is x86 family 6, Model 8
<DarthFrog> I think you might find Kubuntu runs uncomfortably on that machine.  using one of the other derivatives would work better on that machine.
<SamwiseGamgee> I have a KT3 Ultra2 motherboard that is VIA KT333 chipset based
<DarthFrog> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<DarthFrog> Lubuntu, rather than Kubuntu, is what I would suggest.
<SamwiseGamgee> you mean Kubuntu 12.04 would work better for this PC?
<DarthFrog> Kubuntu is more heavyweight.
<DarthFrog> No.
<DarthFrog> I mean that Lubuntu would work better.
<DarthFrog> Don't get me wrong, that machine will run Kubuntu.  But you won't be happy with it; it'll be quite slow.
<SamwiseGamgee> okay, so ubuntu would be better?
<DarthFrog> Especially since you want to do multimedia.
<DarthFrog> Nope.
<DarthFrog> Lubuntu or Xubuntu.
<DarthFrog> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<SamwiseGamgee> ok
<Unit193> What type of Multimedia?  There is UbuntuStudio too.
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks
<SamwiseGamgee> Just playing music and Netflix, moslty, and movies
<Unit193> Ah, so not that then.
<SamwiseGamgee> Surfing the web, downloading stuff from the web, photography, music, DVD movies and Netflix
<SamwiseGamgee> Downloading small files, nothing illegal or pirated
<DarthFrog> Ubuntu is based (loosely) on GNOME, reworked into Unity.  It'll experience the same issues as Kubuntu.  In a nutshell, your machine is old, slow and memory impovrished.  Any full-featured desktop environment will be painfully slow on it.
<SamwiseGamgee> I was running Windows XP on that machine, which I call Fangorn, and it seems fast enough for my purposes
<Unit193> 500MB of ram?  Yes, Lubuntu, or just plain Openbox.
<DarthFrog> Windows XP is 12 years old now.
<SamwiseGamgee> Well, it had 768 MB of RAM before I had to replace the motherboard
<DarthFrog> SamwiseGamgee:  Go ahead and install Kubuntu on it.  It will run (well, walk) Kubuntu, no question.
<DarthFrog> But you will have swapping.
<SamwiseGamgee> Actually, there may be a way to get it up to 768 MB with Windows, but I´m not sure about overclocking with Kubuntu
<DarthFrog> Please keep in mind that modern OS's are built for modern hardware with modern resources.
<SamwiseGamgee> I think my brother had overclocked the 768 MB of RAM from 500, but I´m not sure
<DarthFrog> Umm, that makes no sense. :-)
<DarthFrog> That's like saying you overclocked $20 to $50. :-)
<SamwiseGamgee> Yeah, it doesn´t make sense to me either.  May be I can´t get more than 500 MB of RAM, but when I was checking the stats, I saw sth about overclocking to 768 MB of RAM
<SamwiseGamgee> I saw that when I examined the stats on my Fangorn PC after I installed the new motherboard
<SamwiseGamgee> in most places it said 500 MB of RAM, but in some places it said 768 MB of RAM
<SamwiseGamgee> anyway, letś just assume it´s 500 MB of RAM
<DarthFrog> It doesn't make sense.  500 MB of RAM is a physical quanity, you can hold it in your hand.  To go to 768 MB, you have to add another physical stick of RAM.
<DarthFrog> Clocking is the speed you run it at.
<SamwiseGamgee> Well, I put all the memory sticks in from the old motherboard
<SamwiseGamgee> and all I got was 500 MB
<DarthFrog> And when you boot the machine, the POST routine will report the amount of RAM installed.
<DarthFrog> Then you have 512 MB RAM.
<SamwiseGamgee> Oh shit, one of the memory sticks may have got damaged when the PSU blew up, it also damaged some of my hard drives
<DarthFrog> Which is a small amount nowadays.
<SamwiseGamgee> But everything else is working.  so far, I only found evidence of damage to the hard drives
<SamwiseGamgee> is Kubuntu 12.04 lighter than Kubuntu 14.04?
<DarthFrog> The PSU is the one place you do not want to cheap out.  When you buy a PSU, buy a good brand.  And you don't need a big one:  You can pick up a 450 watt Corsair (very good PSU) for under $50.
<DarthFrog> No, it's not.  It's just older.
<SamwiseGamgee> Ok, so should I try installing Kubuntu 12.04?
<SamwiseGamgee> My motherboard is called MSI MS-6380E
<DarthFrog> The 12 in 12.04 refers to the year of release: 2012.  And the .04 refers to the month of release, i.e. the 4th month, April.  So 12.04 was released in April 2012 and 14.04 was released in April 2014.
<SamwiseGamgee> Woops, I mean Kubuntu 14.04
<DarthFrog> That's the only version you should be considering.
<SamwiseGamgee> Where can I download it from?  I will make an ISO on a DVD
<DarthFrog> !download
<ubottu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<SamwiseGamgee> Ok, Iĺl download the full version for DVD, right?
<DarthFrog> Up to you.
<DarthFrog> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<DarthFrog> All that applies to Kubuntu, too.
<DarthFrog> SamwiseGamgee:  In the Installation link above, you'll want to read the section on Minimal Installations.
<SamwiseGamgee> for Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<DarthFrog> Either/both.
<SamwiseGamgee> You said Ubuntu would work better, but I¨m used to using Kubuntu, how different is Ubuntu?
<DarthFrog> There's not much difference between Ubuntu & Kubuntu, other than the desktop environment.  Ubuntu uses Unity (which they derived from GNOME), Kubuntu uses the far superior (no prejudice here!) KDE.
<DarthFrog> I said Lubuntu would work better, not Ubuntu.
<DarthFrog> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<SamwiseGamgee> How different is Lubuntu from KDE´s Kubuntu?
<DarthFrog> It uses LXDE instead of KDE.
<DarthFrog> LXDE is lightweight.  KDE is full featured.
<DarthFrog> But not lightweight. :-)
<SamwiseGamgee> I like Kubuntu, I´ve been using it for about 4 or 5 years now
<DarthFrog> Then why are you asking all these beginner questions?
<SamwiseGamgee> But mostly just for Web browsing and music
<SamwiseGamgee> Because I am a Windows guy
<SamwiseGamgee> Mostly just web browsing for school stuff
<SamwiseGamgee> and email
<DarthFrog> Any system would be fine for such use.
<SamwiseGamgee> Windows 8 is too expensive
<SamwiseGamgee> Linux is free
<DarthFrog> Install Lubuntu, firefox and thunderbird.  You'll have what you need.
<DarthFrog> Linux is free, in both senses of the word.
<DarthFrog> And doesn't want to limit you.
<SamwiseGamgee> But I want to take Linux to the next level and start using it for movies, DVDs and more music
<DarthFrog> Watching/listening  or producing?
<SamwiseGamgee> just watching and listening
<DarthFrog> then you'll be quite happy with Linux.
<SamwiseGamgee> DVD movies and Netflix
<DarthFrog> But why don't you update your hardware?
<SamwiseGamgee> too much money
<SamwiseGamgee> but I may buy a new hard drive
<SamwiseGamgee> if itś not too expensive
<DarthFrog> Hard drives are inexpensive.  How about an SSD instead?
<DarthFrog> If your motherboard does SATA.
<DarthFrog> SSDs have really come down in price.
<SamwiseGamgee> yeah, I got a new SSD for my Pavilion Pc
<SamwiseGamgee> Yeah, I found one SATA cord, but the rest are IDE
<SamwiseGamgee> All the ports are IDE
<SamwiseGamgee> but the connector for the SATA cord did not look like it was for hard drives, this motherboard is 10 years old
<DarthFrog> SATA is SATA.
<SamwiseGamgee> I think there´s a section on SATA in the motherboard manual
<DarthFrog> OK, well have fun.  I'm off.
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks for your hielp
<SamwiseGamgee> Would Kubuntu provide all the drivers I need for this old motherboard?
<Chaser> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<Chaser> sorry
<SamwiseGamgee> What is swapping and why is it bad?
<DarthFrog> Swapping is using your hard drive for memory instead of RAM.  It's bad because it's about 100,000X slower.
<DarthFrog> And that is not an exaggeration.
<DarthFrog> Swapping is good because your system won't crash with out of memory errors.  But if your system swaps routinely, it needs more RAM.
<SamwiseGamgee> Wow, I thought you had left, DarthFrog
<SamwiseGamgee> Oh, so Lubuntu requires less swapping
<DarthFrog> Depends upon how you use it.
<DarthFrog> But, yes.  That's part and parcel of what we mean when we say lightweight.
<DarthFrog> I wouldn't be surprised if your Fangorn system wasn't swapping before KDE finished loading.  And if so, you'll find the system slow and unresponsive.
<SamwiseGamgee> Once I have downloaded the Kubuntu 14.04 ISO image, how can I use it to create an Installation USB stick?  My DVD writer is not working
<DarthFrog> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<SamwiseGamgee>  /join #hardware
<SamwiseGamgee> How do you look up the memory usage of a flash drive?
<SamwiseGamgee> I can only find the memory usage of the files within the flash drive, not the flash drive itself
<valorie> SamwiseGamgee: a quick google says `df -h /media/dbBackups` where dbBackups is the name of the drive
<valorie> you might have to mount it first
<valorie> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs !PartitionManager or !GParted (see also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mount partitions from System Settings -> (Advanced tab) Removable Devices. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<SamwiseGamgee> ok, thanks
<SamwiseGamgee> diesn´t it automatically mount when you plug it in?
<valorie> maybe
<valorie> if it shows up in dolphin is is mounted
<SamwiseGamgee> yeah, it shows up in Dolphin
<valorie> btw, great nick
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks Valorie
<valorie> did that work for you?
<valorie> I've read those books over and over since high school
<valorie> and HS was a looong time ago
<SamwiseGamgee> I´ve read just about every essay and book ever written by JRR Tolkien, including his letters
<valorie> ah, I didn't know the letters were published
<valorie> I've got all the books
<valorie> I'll look for the letters
<SamwiseGamgee> they are published as a separate book
<valorie> oops, we should take this to #kubuntu-offtopic
<valorie> sorry, channel
<SamwiseGamgee> ok
<SamwiseGamgee> But I want to solve my flash drive issue, first
<valorie> did that command work for you?
<SamwiseGamgee> Iḿ trying a diferent method that may be easier
<valorie> I've used that same command to get the whole size of other drives
<SamwiseGamgee> Iḿ trying to do it without going out into the Konsole
<valorie> why is that?
<SamwiseGamgee> since I have so many applications installed
<valorie> filelight will work
<SamwiseGamgee> one of them should do the job
<valorie> if you have konqueror, it will do it
<SamwiseGamgee> I don´t have that
<valorie> so will midnight commander
<SamwiseGamgee> I think I have that installed but never used it
<valorie> filelight <3
<valorie> and I've loved konq since I first used linux, over a decade ago
<SamwiseGamgee> No, I don´t have konqueror
<SamwiseGamgee> Wow, this is weird, it says the size of the drive, but not how much memory is free
<SamwiseGamgee> looks like I´ll have to go to the konsole as you previously  mentioned
<valorie> when you look at the various drives listed in Dolphin, don't you see the size?
<valorie> I do
<SamwiseGamgee> yes, but not the free memory
<valorie> then when I hover, it reports how many files, and how much space is used
<SamwiseGamgee> I don´t care about the size, I already know that, I just want the free memory
<valorie> well, filelight is meant for that
<valorie> ah, you said that was what you wanted
<SamwiseGamgee> yeah, I wanted both, because normally if you get one, you get the other
<valorie> www.cyberciti.biz/faq/check-free-space/
<valorie> filelight shows visually, and also gives you figures
<SamwiseGamgee> yeah, the df command is good, I´ll try that on the konsole
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks valorie, it worked
<valorie> excellent
<lordievader> Good morning.
<emma> Hi, thanks.
<valorie> np
<emma> when I do sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<valorie> I need to learn to do this stuff faster
<emma> I get this error at the end:
<emma> Errors were encountered while processing: linux-image-3.2.0-61-generic linux-image-3.2.0-63-generic linux-image-generic linux-generic initramfs-tools
<emma> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<emma> valorie: yeah its okay. It's a sign of a good op if bans happen so rarely that you have to look up how to do something with them.
<valorie> did you only try it once, or did you try again?
<emma> I only tried it once. I'll try it again now.
<valorie> could be a repo was not responding or something
<emma> I have a GPG error when I do the sudo apt-get update but I think that's unrelated.
<valorie> !
<valorie> oh, maybe a key is missing
<emma> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<emma> Should I try to fix that first?
<emma> Maybe its related? Im not sure.
<lordievader> emma: Would be a good idea to fix that. But what is the exact error dpkg gives?
<emma> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<emma> Im going to try doing that ^ to fix it. Does that seem right?
<lordievader> Jup, that's fine.
<emma> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<emma> that's still giving the same warning
<lordievader> Did the apt-keygive an error?
<emma> lordievader: http://pastebin.com/kB6A8jk1
<lordievader> Hmm, perhaps removing the key and re-adding it again helps?
<emma> okay where does one go to remove it?
<lordievader> emma: sudo apt-key del <key-id>
<emma> is the 40976EAF437D05B5 the key-id ?
<emma> I don't want to delete the wrong key..
<lordievader> emma: Should be, yes.
<emma> i wonder what causes a problem like this in the first place
<emma> lordievader: i deleted it and did this and got this message: http://pastebin.com/eJj0e11E
<lordievader> emma: What happens when you run apt-get update?
<emma> It does all the normal stuff and then at the end it says this:
<emma> Reading package lists... Done
<emma> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<lordievader> emma: Here is someone with the same problem: http://www.maketecheasier.com/solve-badsig-error-in-ubuntu/
<emma> lordievader: thanks. that fixed the badsig problem
<emma> I wish I knew how that happened or why the 6 lines on that blog are magic words
<emma> Now I will see if I can dist-upgrade
<emma> lordievader: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade still gives me errors. Here's what happened http://pastebin.com/55gSdmDA
<lordievader> emma: Your /boot is full "gzip: stdout: No space left on device"
<emma> oh i see. So perhaps I can delete some stuff from /boot ?
<lordievader> emma: Remove old kernels.
<emma> there's an avi and an intrd and other things in there also.
<emma> I think i need one of those for each version
<emma> so i better not delete everything
<lordievader> emma: Do you have a separate boot, actually?
<emma> a separate boot partition? Yes
<lordievader> How many kernels do you have installed?
<emma> the vmlinuz is the kernel itself right?
<lordievader> emma: It's best to remove the package, not the files
<emma> there's other files in there like system.map  and initrd and config and abi
<lordievader> emma: That's Ubuntu for ya.
<lordievader> Removing the (old-)kernel packages will remove those files too.
<emma> I don't think i have any kernel packages installed
<emma> how could I tell if I did?
<lordievader> dpkg -l|grep linux-image
<emma> i see 10 different versions of vmlinuz
<emma> in /boot
<lordievader> Remove all the old ones except for the last two.
<emma> what do you make of this http://pastebin.com/r9XzkFGM
<emma> when you say remove do you mean just rm from /boot or somehow use dpkg
<lordievader> emma: Using apt-get yes.
<emma> apt-get remove ?
<emma> or uninstall or ..?
<lordievader> emma: Yes, leaving kernels 3.2.0-[61|63]
<emma> for 61 and 63 I see corresponding abi- and config- files
<emma> but i don't see any initrd files for 61 or 63
<emma> the initrd files only go up to 55
<emma> i just don't want to mess this up since its /boot
<lordievader> emma: Ah those are the ones that failed to install correctly.
<lordievader> Leave -55 then too.
<emma> okay how do I remove the others with apt-get?
<emma> Usually I just rm from /boot
<lordievader> So something along the lines of: apt-get remove linux-image-3.2.0-{23,26,27,29,30,31,35}-generic
<lordievader> emma: That is the wrong way (in Ubuntu).
<emma> okay i'll see
<emma> lordievader: okay! freeing up the space in /boot seems to have fixed it
<emma> now i have linux image 55, 61, and 63 in there
<emma> im going to try restarting the machine now. be back soon i hope.
<emma> well i got back
<emma> Is there a way to upgrade from 12.04 to the latest LTS?
<n8w> hey guys, how do i get rid off ssh asking for a passphrase when usin more than one session? works for one session only: ssh-agent, ssh-add path/to/pub
<TheFakeazneD525> emma: automatic upgrade to 14.04.1 sometime in june
<emma> automatic?
<emma> im doing a distribution upgrade and it is saying 'about 5 hours remaining' does that seem right?
<roland_> upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04 took about 5 hours
<lordievader> emma: Like TheFakeazneD525 says, that is only possible when 14.04.1 is released.
<roland_> Hi. I updated my kubuntu installation to 14.04, and now I'm having strange issues ater laptop wakes up from sleep.... login screen does not show, only the wallpaper... have to restart kdm to get back to working system...  probably something to do with this, but i'm unable to see if this fix is pushed to users....
<roland_> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314663
<ubottu> KDE bug 314663 in locker-qml "Input freezes after locking screen if not using the Desktop Widgets locker" [Critical,Confirmed]
<TheFakeazneD525> Hmm, I recommend switching to lightdm for now, I'm not too knowledgeable about KDM
<emma> lordievader: im confused why you say its only possible then. Because im doing something right now
<emma> I did alt+f2 and typed in : kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade
<emma> and it is doing something
<emma> what is it doing?
<lordievader> roland_: Precise was the last version where kdm was used by default, everything after uses LightDM, I'd say switch to LightDM and see if the problem persists.
<lordievader> emma: do-release-upgrade will not show Trusty until 14.04.1 is released (and the lts path is chosen).
<roland_> lordievader: sry, my bad, restart lightdm
<roland_> kdm said, unknown instance
<lordievader> emma: I get the feeling kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade will upgrade you to Utopic (the devel part)
<rajaniemi> now that I have you mounted for psychotherapy
<roland_> lordievader: system already using lightdm, problem persists
<rajaniemi> wrong 'light'
<rajaniemi> I can tell you things you seem to find it hard to remember about john 3:16
<rajaniemi> and 17 and after
<lordievader> roland_: Hmm, I don't know how to fix that, sorry.
<lordievader> rajaniemi: Do you have a Kubuntu support question?
<roland_> lordievader: which login screen are you using?
<lordievader> roland_: LightDM under Saucy, KDM under Gentoo.
<rajaniemi> I had to hardcode a remote K-line trigger for didactic purposes
<roland_> lordievader: what is the screen locker type? simple/widget?
<lordievader> roland_: Yes, simple.
<rajaniemi> would you make a martyr for the sake of protocal?
<roland_> lordievader: strange, I read somewere, simple locker causes this, and the fix was to change to widget
<roland_> or add some translucency exeption for some applicaiton
<lordievader> roland_: Note I run Saucy, it may just be a Trusty specific bug.
<rajaniemi> bubbly facial flesh
<roland_> lordievader: ok, maybe it is then
<rajaniemi> say your prayers
<rajaniemi> include me
<rajaniemi> _lore_ my cipher
<TheFakeazneD525> rajaniemi: wat
<TheFakeazneD525> rajaniemi: wat are you even talking about
<DesignerX> hi
<DesignerX> Any ideas why VMware Workstation 10 is very slow on this Kubuntu 14 install while the same VM works fast on another Linux Install (Mint 15 KDE)
<DesignerX> The Vm/guest is a Windows 7 64 install
<aurora> ciao
<aurora> !list
<ubottu> aurora: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<marino> good afternoon
<marino> i am new on irc
<marino> good afternoon
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<emma> is qt5-default in 14.04?
<emma> !info qt-default trusty
<ubottu> Package qt-default does not exist in trusty
<emma> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
<emma> !info qt5-default trusty
<ubottu> qt5-default (source: qtbase-opensource-src): Qt 5 development defaults package. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.1+dfsg-1ubuntu14 (trusty), package size 13 kB, installed size 97 kB
<emma> OH IT IS THERE!
<emma> YAAY!
<emma> What a rollercoaster of emotions a typo can bring.
<safridzal> hi, this is my fresh install kubuntu 14.04.. i have problem with GTK apps like xchat and libreoffice.. I cannot adjust the font.. it always like "ubuntu 8" font even after i change to ubuntu 12 on system setting
<safridzal> gtk2 and gtk 3 -engine-oxygen is installed
<Gregor3000> hello people! does anyoen have any idea why samba share would be loading super slow. it loads file by file from raspberry pi. it sued to be quite fast. at first i though something is wrong with external drive on the pi (NTFS), but after doing checkdisk on it it turns out all is ok. i then tried to use filezilla (sftp rather than samba) and it was fast. very fast.
<safridzal> I get it working.. just force the font to get aliased.. the default it system setting..
<BluesKaj> Gregor3000, scp/ssh is also fast if you don't mind using the terminal
<Gregor3000> no, i just need to move files arround which is easier and IMO faster done with some file manager than through terminal.
<Gregor3000> i know i connect with SSH if i need to do somethign on it.
<Gregor3000> something other than just moving files.
<Gregor3000> i forgot to say i have OpenELEC on pi if it matters. and it's not the latest version. perhaps i should upgrade it. i haven't decided to upgrade since this one is working well otherwise.
<yruss> Hi! Upgraded to 14.04 from 13.04 and once in two days system freezes. GUI freezes. I can drag mouse but keyboard doesn't respond at all. Even capslock LED not lighting when i press it.  Ram is 4gb, standard inTel card. Never freezed on 13.04. Sysrq+RSEIUB works. Any solutions?
<safridzal> question again.. i've install mscore ttf font,, but libreoffice still use libresansserif font as default.. is there a way to make libre office use times new roman as default font?
<safridzal> get it.. its on the setting
<BluesKaj> yruss, did do a clean
<BluesKaj> install?
<yruss> <BluesKaj> Why should i do this? It's no windows
<yruss> t
<TheFakeazneD525> uwot
<BluesKaj> yruss, ok ,let me rephrase, what method you use to install 14.04?
<BluesKaj> did you use
 * BluesKaj needs fewer distractions ... tries to concentrate
<yruss> <BluesKaj> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrustyUpgrades/Kubuntu/12.04LTS
<yruss> Exactly this Guide
<BluesKaj> yruss, ok that's fine, but did you update and upgrade 12.04 packages before upgrading to 14.04/
<yruss> Well keeping in my that i upgraded from 13.04 - certainly i'm not :)
<yruss> It was 1304 -> 1310 -> 1404 kinda sequence
<BluesKaj> then you should have said so
<BluesKaj> did upgrade both 13.04 and 13.10 packages ?
<yruss> i said it in my first message slightly and btw there's no another way to upgrade 13,04 to 14,04 :)
<BluesKaj> oh yes there is, some change their sources.list debs to the new OS and try to update/upgrade while skipping an OS...I've seen it done and makes an awful mess
<yruss> Everything is upgrade as it should be - there's no need to search the cause in the upgrade it self - i do believe it's Xorg ro Kernel problem. I posted this if somebody seen the problem cause it's very specific i believe - GUI and keyboard freezed but mouse works
<yruss> more common problem when everything freezes or nothing freezes at all i believe:)
<BluesKaj> well, I have some errands to run.... BBL
<yruss> <BluesKaj> Anyway thanks :)
<tanay111> 33
<emma> When I try to do: sudo apt-get install sudo apt-get install libminiupnpc-dev I get this horrible warning -- http://pastebin.com/TVjkbUFm
<emma> what's going on, and what can I do? Any thoughts?
<vedu> emma: yes seems like you have installed unstable packages
<vedu> emma: would it be too bad if you removed  libminiupnpc-dev ? remove that. and in muon package manager->software sources, select only stable packages
<vedu> then run apt-get update. tell me what happens ;-)
<emma> vedu: okay im trying.
<emma> vedu: I don't think it hurts me but will it hurt the machine? Just removing stuff I don't fully understand sounds dangerous
<serg_mac> hey i run cs on ubuntu but it don't finish to conect local server. it start conecting and guys see me as spectetor i see sounds of the game in my pc, but i see only servers menu with message that im conecting or connection failed.
<serg_mac> i hear sounds of course
<serg_mac> can u help me anyhow?
<vedu> emma: nothing hurts the machine :-) that is a dev package, probably required for some programming
<vedu> emma: you can always install it again
<emma> okay
<emma> i will try to remove it, and then update
<emma> vedu: do you know how to do it fromt eh command line?
<vedu> sudo apt-get remove ...
<emma> Im going to try sudo apt-get remove lib.. yeah
<vedu> emma: and try to remove unstable packages. best to it via muon
<emma> okay i'll try to use muon i just never have before
<emma> muon package manager or muon software center?
<emma> vedu: it says it cannot be removed because it isn't installed
<vedu> yes that is because you have removed it
<emma> but i want to install it
<emma> vedu: did you want me to open muon package manager or muon software center?
<vedu> goto muon package manager->settings->configure software sources
<emma> okay im in there
<vedu> in "other software" select only the bare minimum. i.e. the first few official ones
<vedu> unselect the "unstable" ones
<emma> the only thing that was checked there was 'independent'
<emma> so now nothing is checked
<emma> what do you suggest now?
<vedu> no independant is fine. it is stable
<emma> everything else is disabled
<vedu> see the other sources. are you on a unstable version of kubuntu itself??
<emma> I am on Kubuntu 14.04
<vedu> emma: so am I
<emma> I upgraded from kubuntu 12.04 if that makes a difference
<vedu> emma: did you run apt-get update?
<emma> yes i have should i do it again?
<emma> is there a way to do it inside of muon?
<vedu> no
<vedu> you can update only one package manager at a time
<vedu> ok you can close that settings box
<emma> okay
<vedu> in the main window 'filter by' "status"
<emma> so just to be sure, only one thing was checked. independent.
<vedu> yes. do not change
<emma> filter by status?
<emma> status is not one of the options
<emma> or do you mean click on the status clolumn
<vedu> yes
<emma> installed ones are at the top now
<vedu> goto broken.
<vedu> basically you should remove them from here
<vedu> and anything that is unstable and is messing with your packages
<emma> it does not show anything broken
<vedu> emma: I am stumped :(
<vedu> install aptitude
<emma> it is
<vedu> that is a better package manager. it will provide solutions from which you can accept one. do not upgrade to "unstable" in any of the soultions
<emma> ok
<emma> i'll try it and see what it says
<emma> vedu: does this seem like a good solution:
<emma> The following actions will resolve these dependencies:
<emma> Downgrade the following packages:
<emma> 1)     libminiupnpc8 [1.6-precise2 (now) -> 1.6-3ubuntu2 (trusty)]
<vedu> yes
<Guest52432> why the software manager in kubuntu is not showing all softwares?
<emma> vedu: that's not going to revert me back to kubuntu 12.04 or something is it?
<vedu> emma: lol no no
<valorie> there really is no way to "revert" built in
<dougiel> I have 14.04 with extra screen savers installed... when the screen saver is on the mouse cursor still appears... cant get my head around what to google for suggestions?
<rajaniemi> Does Kubuntu have a minimal free software only installer?
<BluesKaj> !minimal | rajaniemi
<ubottu> rajaniemi: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<rajaniemi> Which version uses the 2.4 kern?
<valorie> 2.4?
<valorie> that seems ancient
<valorie> running 3.13.0-27-generic now
<rajaniemi> valorie: That is fine but for programming purposes historical use is needed.
<valorie> rajaniemi: old versions of Ubuntu are available
<valorie> on the releases page
<valorie> and on each there will be a list (manifest) of what's included
<valorie> I assume the kernel version will be listed in each manifest
<rajaniemi> Is it releases.ubuntu.com valorie ?
<valorie> I believe so
<valorie> poke around, I've seen the pages
<rajaniemi> ok valorie
<dougiel> I have 14.04 with extra screen savers installed... when the screen saver is on the mouse cursor still appears... cant get my head around what to google for suggestions?
<DarthFrog> dougiel: Why do you care?
<dougiel> DarthFrog, just that is not the way it is supposed to work and might as well fix/learn why it behaves that way.
<DarthFrog> Does it ever go away?
<dougiel> no
<DarthFrog> Maybe that's your screensaver. :-)
<dougiel> ?
<DarthFrog> Just the mouse cursor.
<dougiel> yes
<Guest4371> Is there a way I can see the firmware of my SSD ?
#kubuntu 2014-06-01
<hydra7> where is /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0 in kubuntu
<chat> How are the prerouting post routing and nat tables looked at?
<lordievader> chat: iptables -L [-t <table>]
<chat> it looks empty
<lordievader> That might very well be.
<chat> But when blocking everything except dns nslookup doesnt get through
<chat> Is this happening on all ubuntu machines?
<lordievader> Blocking in- and out-going connections?
<chat> allowing realted
<chat> allowing dns out
<chat> related in
<chat> Has lordievader ever setup a custom iptables ruleset?
<chat> Does lordievaders eyes work properly?
<lordievader> chat: Meaning to, just a few custom rules that ufw cannot do. Mostly use ufw to configure the firewall.
<lordievader> Does chat want help or not?
<chat> ufw is about useless
<chat> lordievader I am about sick of the 'social' work talk business
<chat> u tryna hip me?
<chat> hip
<chat> hip
<chat> hip
<lordievader> I was trying to help you, yes. But it seems you do not want my help.
<chat> It is like a cookie cutter lordievader
<chat> using established related then clearing the rules
<chat> however theres some crap routing it through something else
<chat> looking at the counters on pre and post rouing
<chat> looks lika a leaf node
<chat> talk business vader
<chat> lordievader: it is very rewarding you know
<chat> I invest effort in the expectation of satisfaction
<chat> lordievader: ever used a cookie cutter?
<chat> lordievader: animate
<chat> Juniper Junos is the FreeBSD-based operating system used in Juniper Networks hardware routers. It is an operating system that is used in Juniper's routing, switching and security devices. Wikipedia
<chat> welcome to the dark side lordievader
<chat> angel is the centerfold
<lordievader> You do know this channel is for Kubuntu support only, chat?
<chat> low level
<chat> what environmental parameters must be present for the kernel to function?
<valorie> if you want to talk about the kernel, please chat up #ubuntu-kernel
<valorie> that's where the experts live
<chat> let lordievader live
<lordievader> I usually only use 'dolvm' since that is needed for my (custom) initrd. On my Kubuntu boxes nothing is added.
<chat> How may the hex id of the cdrom's bus port be found?
<chat> sodium pressure lights
<chat> put together a team to tear down the street lamps
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> why are you saying that in #kubuntu ?
<chat> crystal crypto
<ikonia> it has nothing to do with kubuntu
<chat> doesnt kubuntu have a lock on hosts
<ikonia> putting a team to pull street lamps down is nothing do with kubuntu
<ikonia> please keep it out of this channel
<chat> they follow me aroundat every moment
<chat> put them to work
<ikonia> please stop
<ikonia> this is nothing to do with kubuntu
<ikonia> if you need help with kubuntu ask, and wait for help
<chat> has kubuntu figured out yupanakernel
<lordievader> Thank you, ikonia
<ikonia> known problem user, took me a moment to identify him, sorry
<lordievader> ikonia: No problem, glad you guys are around from time to time :)
<valorie> sorry for ignoring the troll; thank you ikonia for removing it
<DesignerX> hi, anyone having problem with ntfs ? mount.ntfs seems to use alot of CPU & freezes my PC .
<DesignerX> (using kubuntu 14 64)
<CodePulsar> Looks like the Kubuntu installer failed to create the swap partition
<CodePulsar> when I look at it in Gparted it shows as unknown filesystem
<CodePulsar> and free -mth doesn't show the memory
<CodePulsar> swapon -s doesn't show anything
<CodePulsar> :O
<Tonius> hi! I have kubuntu 14.04 and can`t open .doc files from samba shares
<Tonius> and can normaly open .doc files from my hard drive
<Tonius> it shows libre office splash screen on 1 second
<Tonius> ond nothing after
<Tonius> sorry for my broken english, it is not my first language
<Tonius> when i try open file from Menu "File-Open File" and choose lan from a three - I see message: protocol remote is not supported
<Tonius> should install something?
<DesignerX> woohoo ,, trying voice rec on Kubuntu, wish me luck
<CodePulsar> Tonius: Can you copy the file locally and open it ?
<CodePulsar> Tonius: and see if that works
<Tonius> yes
<Tonius> localy all works fine
<CodePulsar> Tonius: Can you try CAlligra Office?
<CodePulsar> To open the file remotely
<Tonius> maybe.. but i want resove thislem
<Tonius> *resolve this problem
<CodePulsar> Sure, but see if Calligra is able to open it remotely first
<Tonius> ok
<CodePulsar> If yes, then it means it's something related to LibreOffice
<Tonius> yes
<Tonius> calligra words open it normaly
<Tonius> google can`t fing any normal answer on my error^ protocol remote is not supported
<Tonius> CodePulsar
<CodePulsar> Tonius: Is your Samba share mounted?
<Tonius> i just open Dolphin and choose "Lan" from left three
<Tonius> and see much machines from main workgroup
<Tonius> i can open files from a lot different machines
<Tonius> like txt, mp3 files
<Tonius> i do not doing any special operations for it. just fresh install kubuntu 14.04
<Tonius> and .doc files with caligra
<Tonius> but libre office is give me error "rotocol remote is not supported" when i just click on "Lan" in left panel of open menu
<Tonius> may be I see more if try to open it from terminal
<Tonius> but i don`t know what typing
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Tonius> just one big broblem wiht open .doc files from samba shares)
<Tonius> CodePulsar
<CodePulsar> Tonius: I think you may need to tweak Samba configuration, i.e. /etc/samba/smb.conf
<CodePulsar> Tonius: Don't know exactly what
<Tonius> No. I have windows machines too
<Tonius> and from this shares it happen again
<CodePulsar> Tonius: There are some people who have this problem: https://www.google.ro/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=libreoffice+protocol+remote+is+not+supported i.e. they're unable to open files remotely with LibreOffice
<CodePulsar> Tonius: You can try the system-config-samba GUI to configure the Samba Server
<CodePulsar> sudo apt-get install system-config-samba
<CodePulsar> Tonius: and also check the logs in Samba status monitor program
<Tonius> sorry, i can`t understand. I have windows machines. Just one or two with linux
<Tonius> i cant open this files from windows machines and from linux machines
<Tonius> so why i need touch samba settings?
<Tonius> i have kubuntu 13.04 before
<Tonius> and there is no problem with this
<CodePulsar> Tonius: No idea, maybe ask in #libreoffice also
<Tonius> with same machines
<Tonius> a try... but they do not responding
<CodePulsar> Software changes in multiple packages
<SamwiseGamgee> Are there Youtube tutorials that show you how to extract files using Ark?
<BluesKaj> SamwiseGamgee, http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdeutils/ark/ark-extract.html
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks
<BluesKaj> youtube shouldn't be necessary for a tutorial
<pune> hi, i'm on kubuntu 14.04.  can somebody point me to the menu where i can tell it not to use kwallet for wireless passwords?  there used to be an option to store the wireless key in an unencrypted file, but i'm not seeing that option now.
<tony__> how do I remove E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/httpo could not be found.
<Unit193> tony__: You seem to have a typo in one of your sources files, you can edit it using the Software & Updates tool.
<tony__> where can I find the Software and Update tool in Kubuntu 14.04?
<Unit193> tony__: In Muon, under "Sources"
<tony__> I am attempting to install Gnome which would I hope install Muon and then go to Sources but more errors occured
<tony__> What should I do?
<dougiel> slow and careful comes to mind
<BluesKaj> tony__, kmenu>apps>system>package manager
<BluesKaj> tony__, or software center
<BluesKaj> don't think muon is default anymore , it has to be installed from the software center
<BluesKaj> tony__, you can install chromium from the software center as well
<tony__> Error mate-archive-keyring:subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2.....any idea of what this means??
<SamwiseGamgee> How do I list all the devices attached to my PC?
<Dragnslcr> SamwiseGamgee- in a terminal (e.g. Konsole), lsusb will list USB devices, and lspci will list PCI devices
<joseluis64> I have a problem with KDE, it does not recogniza some monospace fonts as monospace
<joseluis64> it is this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=229400
<ubottu> KDE bug 229400 in general "Some monospace fonts are not listed in the font selection dialog of konsole" [Normal,Resolved: upstream]
<SamwiseGamgee> I have some instructions for creating a bootable USB drive with MemTest86 on it, but I am not sure how to identify the device in the command line.  The only part that doesn´t make sense is the device name, so I need some help.  Here are the instructions:
<SamwiseGamgee> 1. Insert a USB drive into a USB slot
<joseluis64> it is not fixed for me... there are some fonts that I can't use in Konsole
<SamwiseGamgee> 2. Determine which device the USB drive is assigned as I think it is fthe following:  /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sdb
<SamwiseGamgee> 3.  As root, type the following command:  dd if=memtest86-usb.img of=dev
<SamwiseGamgee> The device is supposed to be the USB drive it is assigned to....now that´s my problem 3. Use the base device (ie. /dev/sdc) and not a partition designation
<SamwiseGamgee> So tell me, would the following be the proper command line to make my jump drive bootable:  dd if=memtest86-usb.img of=/devices/sdb
<SamwiseGamgee> The device is supposed to be the USB drive it is assigned to....now that´s my problem
<SamwiseGamgee> would the following be the proper command line to make my jump drive bootable:
<SamwiseGamgee> dd if=memtest86-usb.img of=/devices/sdb
<SamwiseGamgee> or would it be the following instead:     dd if=memtest86-usb.img of=devices/sdb
<SamwiseGamgee> or would it be just this:     dd if=memtest86-usb.img of=sdb
<SamwiseGamgee> I have a problem with the trash
<SamwiseGamgee> Kubuntu says my trash has reached its maximum size, but when I looked at it there is nothing inside the trash
<SamwiseGamgee> whenever I try to delete files, Kubuntu keeps telling me my trash has reached its maximum size
<SamwiseGamgee> thereś nothing inside my trash, so what do I do?
<SamwiseGamgee> I even checked for hidden files
<SamwiseGamgee> there´s nothing in there
<SamwiseGamgee> So, how do I fix my trash so it recognizes that it´s empty?
<valorie> SamwiseGamgee: are you running out of disk space perhaps?
<SamwiseGamgee> no
<SamwiseGamgee> i have a lot of free space
<valorie> this might help: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/archive/index.php/t-48871.html
<valorie> looks like you might have the wrong permissions on your trash folder perhaps
<SamwiseGamgee> How do I operate as ¨üser¨ instead of ¨root¨?
<joseluis64> it is normal that Xorg uses 128 MB of RAM some hours later, when in the begining it just uses between 28-50
<valorie> you are yourself in ~/home/youruser
<valorie> for root, you use sudo, and have to enter the password
<valorie> SamwiseGamgee: here is another look at the issue: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=88418
<SamwiseGamgee> thanks Valorie
<joseluis64> how may I realase RAM that Xorg leaks
<valorie> joseluis64: you could restart x I suppose
<SamwiseGamgee> Valorie, that last link is a bad gateway
<valorie> rather drastic though
<valorie> SamwiseGamgee: there is a problem in the forum
<valorie> I'll go report it
<SamwiseGamgee> ok
<SamwiseGamgee> Iḿ still reading your first link, there´s a lot in there
<valorie> you can read this as well: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=88418&p=268474&hilit=trash+has+reached+maximum+size#p268474
<valorie> SamwiseGamgee: away from the keyboard for a few hours
<SamwiseGamgee> Iĺl try configure > configure Dolphin > Trash ....then see what my options are [18:20] <SamwiseGamgee> that command does not work [18:22] <SamwiseGamgee> where is my trash stored? [18:22] <SamwiseGamgee> which directory? [18:22] <SamwiseGamgee> this is the second time I had a problem with the trash [18:23] <SamwiseGamgee> the first time, I could not even find the trash on my desktop [18:23] == DarkAceLaptop [~BillyMays@unaff
<valorie> keep asking if you don't get this solved
<valorie> maybe in one of those forums, if you don't get good help here
<SamwiseGamgee> ok
<valorie> see ya
<ledzep> Hi Guy!
<ledzep> is there anybody out there
<ledzep> ?
<ikonia> just ask your question
<SamwiseGamgee> Valorie?
<SamwiseGamgee> I just discovered that I can empty files from my desktop into my trash can, but I cannot empty files from my jump drive into my trash can...is that a problem?
<ledzep> does anybody know where the TLS vpn connection is in the new kubuntu 14.04?
<SamwiseGamgee> Like, should I be able to empty files directly into my trash can on my desktop from my jump drive?
<TheFakeazneD525> SamwiseGamgee: its probably because the filesystem is different
<TheFakeazneD525> flashdrives use a FAT filesystem usually
<TheFakeazneD525> kubuntu uses ext4 by default
<SamwiseGamgee> yeah, itś an old flash drive
<TheFakeazneD525> ext4 is like NTFS, in some ways
<SamwiseGamgee> about seven years old
<TheFakeazneD525> for one, the trashcan/recycle bin
<TheFakeazneD525> SamwiseGamgee: I mean if you really need it, I guess you should reformat your flash drive to ext4
<SamwiseGamgee> but I will be using the flash drive with a Windows PC
#kubuntu 2015-05-25
<gorgonzola> hello peoples! Quick question: Where is the "general" tab for desktop effects configuration in plasma 5? Alterantively: how can i change the desktop effects animation speed? thanks.
<z4g47> Hello, sound is not output from the headphones and i must reconfigure each time I boot the system, someone can help me?
<[Relic]> just upgraded to 15.04 and can't seem to get the taskbar or some programs to get the proper system colors.  What am I missing?
<gazedo> I'm looking for some help with a series of crashes in Plasma 5.3, does anyone know what kind of bug would cause a total system lockup? IE I can't even change tty as my keyboard loses power, but it only happens in kubuntu 15.04.
<trinityhex> ouch, hard lock
<gazedo> yes, exactly. But I have no idea what exactly is causing the hard lock. It seems to be completely random. Where should I look to find a log file that might have clues? I checked the systemlog viewer but didn't see anything.
<Kuser> Hi what is the program used for the keyboard integrated with the input actions widget in 15.04?
<canis> Hi I am trying to open a .dat file, but it says that the file was opened using UTF8 encoding but contained invalid characters
<canis> Plus is says it is a read only file. How do I make changes? And how do I make the text appear?
<canis> I tried changing the text encoding but it didnt work in Kate
<valorie> open it with what, canis?
<canis> valorie: i want to see the contents of the file
<canis> and modify it
<Kuser> canis: A .dat file can have a variety iof different things and is normally read by applications to read settings etc
<Kuser> canis: Where did you obtain this .dat file from. If kate does not open it ... its probably not a text file
<canis> Kuser: I got this file from the KStars source code
<valorie> perhaps ask in #kstars ?
<Kuser> canis: Maybe its a settings file for the program used to make it e.g qtcreator?
<Kuser> valorie: Wow there actually is an #kstars?
<valorie> certainly!
<valorie> use alis to find chans
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<valorie> for instance, /msg alis list *kstars*
<Kuser> valorie: What about kbattleships, kbounce etc
<valorie> oops, #kde-kstars
<valorie> when I followed my own advice
<valorie> those are probably in #kde-games or #kde-edu
<canis> Kuser: so you mean I cannot see the file contents externally, that is outside of what kstars used to create that file?
<valorie> depending on which team develops those apps
<Kuser> Ah I see I wouldn't expect them to be as active as #kde though
<valorie> right
<valorie> of course there is always the mail list
<valorie> which is usually mentioned in the /topic of the channel
<Kuser> canis: Well to start with you need to know what program created it. And what it is used for ... if its kstarts the source files probably mention opening and reading the .dat file .
<canis> Kuser: they said it could be done with a util. I didn't understand what they meant
<canis> what is a util?
<valorie> a utility
<valorie> a special little part of the application for doing things like you want to do
<valorie> editing internal files, etc.
<canis> right got it. thanks valorie
<valorie> yw, and good luck!
<canis> thanks!
<jcvfen> how do i disable going outside screen with cursor...
<jcvfen> http://a.pomf.se/ndcmqi.webm
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Avihay_work> Hi
<ibouvousaime> Hello Ive tried to compile Okular and the first command to use involved cmake I used that command but it fails here is the log http://paste.debian.net/plain/183288
<ibouvousaime> and here is the command cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/local/kde
<ibouvousaime> I m running xubuntu actually
<ibouvousaime> but I want Okular from KDE
<ibouvousaime> can someone help me ?
<Mamarok> ibouvousaime: why would you have to compile Okular? Just install it
<ibouvousaime> ohh
<ibouvousaime> I have no idea OMG
<ibouvousaime> lol
<Mamarok> there are packages available
<ibouvousaime> I didnt know
<Mamarok> well, you should check your package manager first for all things you want, as it is likely around, provided you have the universe repositories enabled
<BluesKaj> you'll  see a few kde libs as well since you siad yoy're running xubuntu, ibouvousaime
<ibrahim> Hi, I want to install zimbra, It is a tar package, where is the installation folder please?
<BluesKaj> ibrahim, probly in your ~/Downloads
<Mekzholan> Hi, since I've updated to Kubuntu 15.04 I've got the problem that the screen is sometimes flickering and showing artifacts (happens e.g. when I move the mouse over the start / K menu entries). And once I evend had a full lock up of the system with a blinking screen.
<Mekzholan> All that happens when I choos OpenGL (no matter if 2 or 3) in the composer menu. When I choose XRender everything is fine...
<Mekzholan> GPU is a nVidia Quadro FX 2800M. It makes no difference if I use the current or the old proprietary drivers...
<Mekzholan> => Is something like that known? Is there a solution?
<BluesKaj> Mekzholan, do you mean the recommended nvidia driver in driver manager?
<Mekzholan> @BluesKaj: yes, the recomended driver shows that as well as the offered older version
<BluesKaj> Mekzholan, nvidia-340 ?
<Mekzholan> BluesKaj: yes, it happend with the recomended nvidia-340 (= 340.76) as well as with nvidia-340-updates as well as nvidia-304-updates (= 304.125)
<Mekzholan> BluesKaj: what I didn't try was nvidia-304 (i.e. without the updates) and Nouveau
<BluesKaj> just try the nvidia-304 regular version , not the updates one
<BluesKaj> Mekzholan, and sometimes the nouveau driver works well too depending on the demands
<Mekzholan> BluesKaj: ok, I'll give it a try. Do you think it will really help - or it it just a try?
<BluesKaj> Mekzholan, I don't know for sure , but older gpus run better on nouveau and the oldewr drivers IME
<ibrahim> Hello, When I click on a link I get a message telling me that I have to browse for the application to open with, How can I solve this please?
<Mekzholan> BluesKaj: nvidia-340 (i.e. w/o the updates) is also causing the flickering. Now I'm trying noveau
<BluesKaj> Mekzholan, I meant the 304 driver , not the 340
<rosco_y> Ubuntu 14.10:  "Software Update" is complaining that "Your System is Broken".  What can I do to fix it.  Should I upgrade to 15.04?
<Mekzholan> BluesKaj:after many attempts I'm now giving up trying nouveau. I can't get it to run
<Mekzholan> BluesKaj: it always ends up using FBDEV
<BluesKaj> Mekzholan, have you done the updates and upgrades and dist-upgrade required to bring your system up to date , if so, then maybe an upgrade to plasma 5.3 is in order with this ppa, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<Mekzholan> BluesKaj: yup, everything up to date. I'm trying 5.3 now
<Mekzholan> BluesKaj: no, 5.3 doesn't make it better :(
<Mekzholan> BluesKaj: (and it was quite a hassle to install it...)
 * Mekzholan is now trying how to revert back... :(
<BluesKaj> Mekzholan, did you update and upgrade after installing the ppa ?
<Mekzholan> BluesKaj: yup
<BluesKaj> and reboot
<Mekzholan> BluesKaj: quite a few times update, upgrade and dist-upgrate untill apt was happy
<Mekzholan> BluesKaj: and afterwards I did reboot
<Mekzholan> BluesKaj: and now I'm a bit puzzled how to revert back (ppa-purge told me "Something went wrong, packages may not have been reverted")
<Mekzholan>    
<Mekzholan> BluesKaj: synaptic tells me that the installed versions are still 5.3
<BluesKaj> !purge-ppa
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<BluesKaj> Mekzholan,^
<Mekzholan> BluesKaj: I already used ppa-purge...
<BluesKaj> I guess your only option on 15.04 is to run the compoistor with Xrender until the fixes come in
<Mekzholan> BluesKaj: problem is with "kde-config-touchpad" as it has a conflict with file "/usr/share/config.kcfg/touchpaddaemon.kcfg"
<Mekzholan>    
<Mekzholan> BluesKaj: yup, I also think so.
<Aristide> Hello :)
<BluesKaj> Hi Aristide
<Mekzholan> BluesKaj: which place do you suggest to file a bug report with? KDE? Launchpad?
<Mekzholan> BluesKaj: and what package?
<BluesKaj> Mekzholan, KDE i think
<Aristide> Hello BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> touchpad
<Aristide> Someone has tested Kubuntu 15.04 in Beta version ?
<BluesKaj> Aristide, Kubuntu 15.04 is officially released , it's no longer a beta version
<Aristide> BluesKaj yes but I want to get last packages :)
<Aristide> I'm work under « Backport » release
<BluesKaj> last packages ??
<BluesKaj> plasma ?
<Aristide> Plasma5 yes :)
<BluesKaj> plasma 5.3 here
<Aristide> Here too
<Aristide> But Kmail exist into « Frameworks 5 » version, but not under Kubuntu
<Aristide> So, I try with a VM :
<BluesKaj> kmail not working in plasma 5.3?
 * BluesKaj doesn't need kmail
<Aristide> Blueskaj, Actually kmail work under kdelibs4
<Aristide> But not under KDE Frameworks 5
<BluesKaj> is it still running under kde4?
<BluesKaj> poor integration ..
<Aristide> BluesKaj actually KDE developp « Kapps » for run under KF5
<Aristide> BUt lot of app has not been ported under KF5
<BluesKaj> yeah , like dolphin
<Aristide> For dolphin is maybe planed at the next « KDE APplications » release
<BluesKaj> kmail is still on kde 4.4
<Aristide> 4.14.7 :)
<BluesKaj> ok ...stuff to do for a few mins, bbl
<pewdiepie> test
<pewdiepie> test
<pewdiepie> testing
<madmouser1> 1..2..3
<pewdiepie> does anyone know when plasma 5 will be released on lts
<Walex> pewdeppie: not usre you get the concept of "LTS". The answer however is probably Spring 2016. :-)
<Walex> pewdiepie: not usre you get the concept of "LTS". The answer however is probably Spring 2016. :-)
<mcc> hi… how do i change the DPI in Kubuntu? I found this general help page: https://community.kde.org/KDE/High-dpi_issues but that's for KDE in general.
<Aristide> mcc > KDE5 or KDE4 ?
<mcc> aristide: i'm running kubuntu 15.04, so i believe that's KDE5/plasma?
<Aristide> mcc : Ok :) I have found
<Aristide> In KDE Setting, go to Appearance > Font > Fonts
<Aristide> And you can change the DPI here :)
<mcc> no, that changes font size
<mcc> i want to change the display DPI
<Aristide> Oh wait sorry
<mcc> i'll just try the thing in the wiki
<Aristide> Sorry, I don't know :/
<BluesKaj> mcc sytem settings force fonts DPI also changes the DPI for the desktop
<mcc> blueskaj: oh, it does? ok. is that the same as setting it in xorg.conf then?
<mcc> blueskaj: like, does it apply even outside of KDE apps?
<BluesKaj> mmc dunno I don't use xorg,conf
<mcc> thanks
<mcc> any idea if you can use wayland on kubuntu? >_>
<BluesKaj> haven't seen any reports yet about wayland on kubuntu, mcc...there might be a few brave souls trying it out but none have shown up here... https://community.kde.org/KWin/Wayland
<BluesKaj> none have shown up in this chat I mean
<mcc> thanks
<mcc> when i turn up the font dpi, the "start bar" seems to be the same size…?
<octavian> what are the system requirements for kubuntu 15.04?
<Guest2788> what are the system requirements for kubuntu 15.04?
<BluesKaj> !specs
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<BluesKaj> Guest2788,^
<BluesKaj> mcc, the panel runs on top od the desktop as a different layer , increase it's size with the height adjustment by clicking on the wrench on the right  edge of the panel
<Guest2788> BluesKaj: thx
<Guest2788> BluesKaj: but those are for ubuntu..
<BluesKaj> Guest2788, same  requirements for kde
<Guest2788> BluesKaj: oh, didn t expect that tho :D
<BluesKaj> Guest2788, check this  http://askubuntu.com/questions/521076/system-requirements-for-installing-kubuntu-14-04
<still> тест
<still> для чего это?
<bodom2> Hi there, I've just upgraded to 15.04 and left mouse click no longer works, any ideas?
<BluesKaj> bodom2, does right click work ?
<bodom2> BluesKaj: yep.
<BluesKaj> updated and upgraded with apt/package manager?
<bodom2> Yes, do-release-upgrade
<BluesKaj> since the install finished ?
<bodom2> The left click works in lightdm
<bodom2> Also works in a brand new user
<genii> Looks like bug 1316873
<ubottu> bug 1316873 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Left mouse button stops working" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1316873
<ukernyanz_> Hello,  I am unable to use de "user manual" of my kde apps on ubuntu. It shows me "Cannot Initiate the help Protocol" what can i do?
<ukernyanz_> That is the window of Khelpcenter when I click on Kdenlive by example : http://filebin.ca/22yb2uyrwZUq/khelp.png
<kaliv> 大家好
<genii> !cn | kaliv
<ubottu> kaliv: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<kaliv> ok!got it
<ukernyanz_> please, can somebody help me?
<genii> ukernyanz_: If there was someone with an immediate answer, they would have assisted by now. Please be patient, ask your question again in perhaps 12-15 minutes after some others have arrived in the channel
<ukernyanz_> genii, ok
<genii> !patience | ukernyanz_ You may also want to search the forums or askubuntu:
<ubottu> ukernyanz_ You may also want to search the forums or askubuntu:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<phoenixz> And there went my VPN again
<phoenixz> argh, sorry, just saw that quassel was using the wrong nick again..
<phoenixz> So I need network manager VPN mangement to have auto reconnect to VPN, and disconnect the internet connection if the required VPN fails, is this possible?
<phoenixz> Also, does the VPN setting ensure that all internet traffic is passed over the VPN?
<anvil_> If I have a solid understanding of C++14, and wxWidgets, and I have the ability to learn Qt, how easy would it be to start developing KDE applications
<genii> anvil_: That might be a better question for #kubuntu-devel
<jenrry> alguien de mexico?
<anvil_> good point thank you
<SouL_|_> Hello
<SJr> In Kubuntu 14.04 how do I create an Ad-hoc network?
<fhritp> hi i have a problem
<fhritp> i get to my login screen in 14.04 and then i login... and kubuntu doesnt load
<Kuser> fhritp: What is it? and is it just one problem or multiple problems.
<fhritp> i just see wallpaper and mouse (works)
<Kuser> fhritp: Try pressing ALT+F2 and then typing kwin --replace
<fhritp> Kuser: alt_f2 doesnt show anything
<fhritp> i typed it anyways and nothing :(
<Kuser> fhritp: Do you have valuable kde settings?
<fhritp> idk waht happened.... it might have something to do with recent updates
<fhritp> yes
<Kuser> fhritp: Because if you want to reset kde ... you could delete .kde in your home folder and reset kde settings to defaults
<fhritp> Kuser: i renamed /.kde to /.kde.old already
<fhritp> *     ~/.kde
<Kuser> fhritp: Did you power off the computer while the upgrade was in progress ... was the upgrade successful ... try apt-get update and upgrade again?
<fhritp> ok
<fhritp> i dont remember what state it was in
#kubuntu 2015-05-26
<DarthToad> Does anyone know how to restore sound devices that KDE oh so helpfully permanently forgot about?
<fhritp> Kuser: it didnt do anything O_O
 * fhritp has a nervous breakdown
<Kuser> fhritp: Sorry not running 14.04 here so i really don't know .. Sometimes the lts versions I feel might have more bugs due to old software ... cause often bugs fixed in newer versions are not backported
<fhritp> damnit
<fhritp> Kuser: its possible to upgrade to newer kubuntu from terminal right?
<fhritp> 15.04
<Kuser> fhritp: If you have an internet connection yes
<fhritp> ok
<fhritp> i think ill do it
<Kuser> fhritp: I think you might need to upgrade to 14.10 first
<Kuser> then 15.04
<fhritp> -_-
<Kuser> Kuser: If your home is on a seperate partition ... you could also fresh install
<fhritp> no its not but i was thinking about it
<fhritp> anyways im upgrading
<Kuser> or if you have backup media (which you should anyway) copy the contents of / home and restore it
<fhritp> i got nothing important =/
 * fhritp drinks his pain away
<Kuser> fhritp: If your pc and internet are fast enough upgrading to 14.10 then 14.10 to 15.04 won't take long
<Kuser> Fresh install could be extemely fast ... kubuntu 15/04 installs in 2 minutes on my system
<Kuser> When installed from a USB 3 flash drive
<fhritp> the screen went blank idk WTF is going on
<fhritp> the cpu is still on
<fhritp> and doing something
<fhritp> >=[
<Kuser> fhritp: Still updating probably power saving or somthing?
<Kuser> fhritp: What are the specs of this machine?
<fhritp> i have a desktop
<fhritp> its been forever should i just reboot =/
<fhritp> um
<fhritp> core2quad
<fhritp> 2.5GHz
<fhritp> 6GB ram
<fhritp> ok im gonna reboot
<Kuser> Is the hard disk being used>
<fhritp> i waited until it stopped spinning
<fhritp> ok its fine
<fhritp> booted -_-
<Kuser> fhritp: updated to 14.10?
<fhritp> Kuser: no im sorry :( i installed ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<fhritp> i know what youre thinking... you loser idiet
<fhritp> but i just cant take it anymore
<fhritp> ive had so many problems with kde
<phoenixz> valorie: Hey Valorie! Sorry to be bothering but.. What was the new apt command again? sudo apt upgrade --full or somehting?
<Kuser> fhritp: You don't even know if the issue is realted to kde , the people who made the packages for kubuntu, or you doing something xD
<fhritp> probably the second
<Kuser> Been using kde for ages .. No major issues with any recent versions ... but also using it on archlinux for a while. Personally for me Kubuntu has always been good only when keeping the supposedly unstable ppa for the latest kde release active. I've never stuck with old releases.
<fhritp> Kuser: youre right i like KDE but i dont like *buntu
<fhritp> they are crap now
<fhritp> but ive no time to install arch -_-
<fhritp> no time for anything
<Kuser> fhritp: Yeah arch takes a while to set up . But then after that its pure boring laziness. Just need to update the packages and check the news on the website incase tiny manual intervention is needed for upgrades (very rare)
<keithzg> Are file transfer progress graphs set to return in an upcoming Plasma 5 release? Kindof missing them.
<Kuser> keithzg: they vanished?
<keithzg> Kuser: At least with Pasma 5.2, there's no graph anymore during file transfers.
<Kuser> keithzg: Oh I see are there file speed notifications at least? or progress bar?
<Kuser> Have not come accross a large file transfer in a while...
<keithzg> Kuser: Yeah, it still gives progress and speed, just no graph thereof.
<keithzg> Had a friend over who wanted to copy some multi-gigabyte files from me to their USB thumb drive, which is how I discovered this.
<keithzg> For file transfers over my network, it isn't usually a big deal, since a gigabit network tends to get things done quickly enough either way ;)
<keithzg> USB drives (and their often lacklustre flash memory) have a way of bursting then falling down to much lower speeds, though, so it's really nice to see a speed graph especially in their case.
<[Relic]> upgraded to 15.04, but forgot how to pin multiple konsole instances to the different virtual desktops I want them on, any good instructions on this?
<]Relic[> welp that was fun ask a Q and have to hard reset without knowing if it was answered :(
<valorie> phoenixz: hope you got it from someone else, but you are looking for `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<valorie> what saves my bacon, often, is that you can up-arrow for previous commands
<lordievader> Good morning.
<drawkward> Good morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey drawkward
<drawkward> lordievader: can I PM you?
<lordievader> Err, why?
<drawkward> I just have a few questions, not related to this channel.
<lordievader> drawkward: Hmm, go ahead.
<lordievader> Can't say how long I'll be around though.
<fuzzy__> hi
<fuzzy__> Does anyone else have trouble adding items to "places" in the dolphin file browser?
<fuzzy__> aw no one is active here :(
<valorie> yes, there is a bug report about it
<fuzzy__> Hey a response!
<valorie> I think solved but not released
<fuzzy__> ohh i didn't know about that.Thanks valorie
<valorie> if you find the bug report there is a workaround
<valorie> but I think most will just wait for the next release
<fuzzy__> cool
<fuzzy__> I'll try to find it then
<fuzzy__> :)
<blackrat> hello all
<Ganey> hey
<cf_happened> hi, I swithed from fglrx to ati driver via gui driver manager. after reboot I proceeded to purge fglrx * , which failed because fglrx driver was still used
<cf_happened> now it does not boot to graphics nor to command line
<cf_happened> any tips what to do next?
<menace> sgclark, yofel, online?
<menace> i have a few questions regarding the openconnect-networkmanagment-plasma-plugin
<thelionroars> I'm using proprietary Nvidia driver on 15.04. My windows on some applications are huge, with the menubars dominating the screen: http://i.imgur.com/0DqHW9l.png (this is a 1920x1080 screen). Other applications such as Rekonq are normal (Maybe a GTK issue?) Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<sgclark> menace: online, but I can't say I am entirely familiar with that plugin :(
<menace> you packaged plasma-nm and openconnect works there.. in the older plasma widget the openconnect code (i talk about the authdialog, which handles the initial tls communication) breaks with tls errors.. i wanted to try to backport the openconnect part of the plasma-nm package, because i cannot backport the entire network-manager-stack to precise.. any suggestions how to do that? :D
<menace> i wrote you and yofel an email about that topic :)
<sgclark> I will read them email. It is still crazy early for me and I need more coffee to understand lol
<sgclark> them=the
<ibrahim> Hi, how can i minimize thunderbird to tray after clicking close? add ons did not work on 15.04
<alex_> hi :)
<lordievader> o/
<alex_> just install kubuntu 15.04 on my laptop asus U36SG
<alex_> wow, very nice and beautiful
<alex_> but, my dual screen over VGA and HDMi doesn't work
<ArcherGodson> why?
<alex_> screen of laptop + hdmi screen works
<alex_> screen of laptop + vga works
<alex_> vga + hdmi doesn't work. Hdmi screen put in black screen and CGA seem to power off
<ArcherGodson> maybe your graphic card do not capable
<alex_> in kubuntu 14.04, this work fine
<hateball> alex_: what sort of GPU are you using? perhaps it is a driver issue
<alex_> hateball: i'm not sure to well understand: I use the nvidia driver 346.59 updates
<hateball> alex_: Yeah, I was thinking if maybe you were running that driver prior to update, and were using noeuvau now or something
<hateball> Unfortunately I don't have a 15.04 machine handy right now so I cant test myself
<hateball> alex_: are you using nvidia-settings to configure the setup?
<alex_> hateball: not for the moment
<alex_> I have to do, but, when I plug the VGA cable, i loose my screens :-/
<alex_> (hdmi, VGA and laptop :-/ )
<hateball> alex_: strange. I guess you could try clearing out kscreen configs and start fresh
<hateball> alex_: it should be in ~/.kde/share/apps/kscreen, one config for each monitor you have
<alex_> I don't have a kscreen folder  in ~/.kde/share/app
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> Perhaps one doesnt, when using nvidia...
<hateball> I am using intel machine atm, got nvidia at home and I use nvidia-settings on that to change stuff
<hateball> alex_: if you start up nvidia-settings maybe you can see some strange config for multiple monitor or so
<alex_> :(
<alex_> nvidia-setting crash when I wan tto detect screen: Erreur de segmentation (core dumped)
<hateball> That doesnt sound so good
<alex_> hateball: no :( .. i'm going to try the legacy driver (older)
<lordievader> That sounds a bit like a broken driver.
<hateball> alex_: yeah, it's easy enough to switch
<otjura> hey how am I supposed to enable chinese typing
<otjura> the "input" in system menu does absolutely nothing
<lordievader> otjura: You need an IME, like ibus.
<luc4> Hello! Anyone who knows if it is possible to run kernel 3.16 on 15.04?
<ArcherGodson> you need gentoo
<ArcherGodson> )))
<otjura> this is horrible weakpoint compared to gnome
<hateball> That's horribly inaccurate
<hateball> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<hateball> luc4: ^
<luc4> hateball: yes, I know that, but can I also run  a previous kernel?
<hateball> luc4: Sure, install as many kernels as you like. Choose at boot-time
<luc4> hateball: great, thanks!
<menace> sgclark: sorry, i don't know your timezone ;)
<xennex81> does anyone know whether it is possible (in an easy way) to get the Amarok "Action->" actions configured for Clementine also?
<xennex81> I mean Amarok has "append to playlist" "append & play" and "queue"
<xennex81> I would like to be able to differentiate (from Dolphin) between "append" and "append and play"
<xennex81> as well as regular "open"
<xennex81> but not for Amarok, for Clementine
<phoenixz> valorie: Actually, I figured I was too lazy after I asked, so I went for the man page, it's right there :) Thanks anyway! One weird thing though, apt still refers to apt-get for (for example) autoremove.. if apt is the new and improved replacement, should it not be complete?
<xennex81> I found my solution: /usr/share/kde4/services/ServiceMenus/amarok_append.desktop is the file that configures the actions
<xennex81> But the downside is that Clementine cannot even use it: it's default action is always to append.
<xennex81> now at least I can remove Amarok
<xennex81> Clementine doesn't have a default "open and play" action.
<lordievader> xennex81: You can set Clementine to add things if you double click an mp3, or so I thought.
<xennex81> it can do no different thing ;-)
<xennex81> it always adds
<xennex81> I didn't even know
<xennex81> i was expectinga context menu like in Amarok and Winamp
<xennex81> it's a bit weird that there is no way to immediately start playing a file @lordievader
<lordievader> You can set it to that as well.
<xennex81> you can? I cannot even achieve that from the command line.
<lordievader> xennex81: Was somewhere in the Clementine settings, IIRC.
<xennex81> I'll check it out... later ;-) I am writing somethign about it in their google groups
<xennex81> and sending an email to the writers :P
<xennex81> lol
<nick_82> hola, alguien sabe de alguna aplicación que sea compatible con skype pero que funcione mejor que skype en ubuntu? gracias
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<EvilRoey> Hello BluesKaj  :)
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  trying to decipher why my external backup drive's partition table is not recognized
<EvilRoey> for some reason
<EvilRoey> I hope nothing borked the filesystem on it!
<lordievader> EvilRoey: What does parted say about it?
<EvilRoey> I'd tell you when I'm in front of the machine (in the office now connected to it via SSH)
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  but running cfidsk /dev/sdb gives this: Device does not contain a recognized partition table.
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  and it pops up this menu asking for a label
<EvilRoey> Select label type--[gpt, dos, sgi, sun]
<lordievader> I have no experience with cfdisk.
<vbgunz> NanumGothic is the most beautiful font ever on KDE **but** the backslashes are W's with a strikethrough... it's so upsetting. Anyone know how I can fix this without changing the font?
<fantaz> hey, any chance that plasma 5.3.1 appear on vivid backports?
<BluesKaj> fantaz, yes in the next week or 2
<fantaz> cool, thanx.
<fantaz> BluesKaj, you spoiled me with 5.3 release which came out the same day as kde announced :-) again, thanx and have a nice day
<[RO]Daniel> hi all, i installed clamtk from terminal and is working fine but the gui is outdated, then i installed the gui from the sourceforge and it does show up in start menu but it does not run
<[RO]Daniel> can anyone help me find out why it does not start?
<david__> try running it from the terminal, then pasting the error message
<david__> *pastebinning the error message
<[RO]Daniel> i have installed the old version now, but it was saying something that /usr/share/perl5/ClamTk/GUI.pm was missing or something
<[RO]Daniel> probably too much work to fix it, thx anyway
 * david__ tried
<[RO]Daniel> how do you do that? :)
<[RO]Daniel> david__: ?
<ds_> hello guys .. i think I'm stupid. I cant find any option to make kde stop making the Icon black and white when you minimize a window ... could anybody help me? :< (kubuntu 15.04)
<hyper_ch> ds_: there is none as far as I know... but I'd also like tha
<ds_> hyper_ch: ah okay, thanks. It really sucks when you have only icons (like in Windows 7) ... i hope that option comes :c
<hyper_ch> ds_: you also use icon-only task manager?
<hyper_ch> ds_: http://images.sjau.ch/img/8630cb25.png
<ds_> hyper_ch: http://i.imgur.com/F8j4Q2i.png ... just switched to kubuntu today, thats why there is almost nothing in it yet lol
<hyper_ch> well, with black background color they don't seem to vanish ;)
<MissCutzie> Hi, nothing will install on kubuntu on one of my machines. On the one I just installed kubuntu on it works.
<MissCutzie> e.g I get "Couldn't find package vlc"
<MissCutzie> Any ideas?
<ds_> do you install via software center MissCutzie?
<MissCutzie> I used apt-get
<ds_> MissCutzie: what does "sudo apt-get update" say?
<MissCutzie> bunch of 404 errors
<BluesKaj> MissCutzie, looks like your sources.list needs checking
<fachher> Hi everyone
<fachher> I have installed Kubuntu 15.04
<fachher> Everything works fine
<fachher> But sometimes when I boot my computer the desktop stops loading and I can do nothing. In which logfiles can I find a reason
<fachher> I can move the cursor but I can not interact with the desktop or run any commands. In such situation I press Alt + Ctrl + F1 to change runmode and reboot
<fachher> I am new to kubuntu
<fachher> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=338999
<ubottu> KDE bug 338999 in general "Desktop freezes time to time on plasma 5" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<fachher> sounds like this bug
<morgan_> will the backports PPA be getting plasma 5.3.1 ?
<morgan_> i.e -> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.3.1.php
<imgxx> Hi! I have an issue with backports PPA. kde-l10n-ru was deleted from it
<Etriaph> morgan_: Maybe in the backports
<Etriaph> morgan_: But not yet
<morgan_> Etriaph: cheers - I asked in #kubuntu-devel and it was confirmed it will be in the backports ppa
<Etriaph> Ya, but it's still going to be a week or so.
<Etriaph> Maybe less, depends on the speed of the packagers.
<yezariael> hey all, I'm having trouble upgrading. I just did 'do-release-upgrade' to get to 14.10 which went fine. now I want to go to 15.04, but there seems to be a problem with broken packages. I don't know how to fix this. My /apt/log/dist-upgrade/<date>/apt.log is here: http://pastebin.com/Jii3ppUc
<MissCutzie> Any significant fixes in 5.3.1?
<Etriaph> yezariael: Does the system boot?
<yezariael> Eriaph: yeah, 14.10 runs fine
<Etriaph> MissCutzie: I think you'll see more KF5 apps instead of the KF5/4 hybrid
<Etriaph> yezariael: So the upgrade failed?
<Etriaph> yezariael: And 14.10 is still what /etc/issue says?
<MissCutzie> Etriaph: In 5.3.1 ? I don't think so as its just a bug fix release?
<morgan_> hmmm when I sort my life out and have a child that actually sleeps ever I could potentialy help packaging.... I am not a programmer but do know packaging..
<Etriaph> MissCutzie: A lot of the 15.04 applications are still KDE 4
<MissCutzie> I am aware
<yezariael> Etripah: yes, calling 'do-release-upgrade' fails with message http://pastebin.com/TjWZcCkh /etc/issue says 14.10
<MissCutzie> I was talking about the plasma 5.3.1 release
<Etriaph> MissCutzie: Oh, if you're specifically talking about the 5.3.1, check the changelog on it, lemme find it
<MissCutzie> Upgrading now and doesn't seem like there are any updates to kde applications apart from plasma and its dependencies for 5.3.1
<Etriaph> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.3.1.php
<MissCutzie> So does not look like there are any more qt5 / frameworks 5 app ports yet
<Etriaph> No, backports is going to have 15.04.1 apps in it at some point in the near future.
<Etriaph> MissCutzie: Even now there are some.
<Etriaph> MissCutzie: Konversation, which I'm using to IRC, is 5.9.0 KDE version.
<MissCutzie> 5.9 is 15.04?
<MissCutzie> How do I find the kde apps version
<Etriaph> Help -> About KDE
<MissCutzie> So if my Konsole says 5.10 it means I'm using kde apps 15.04.1?
<Etriaph> If it's 4.14.7 it's KDE 4 libs, if it's 5.9.0 Frameworks version then it's KDE 5
<Etriaph> No.
<MissCutzie> Frameworks Version 5.10.0
<Etriaph> 15.04.1 hasn't come down to us yet
<Etriaph> Then you have a PPA that I don't.
<MissCutzie> Oh no lol .. this is on my archlinux system . Tends to get kde updates the same day as release
<MissCutzie> So I just got plasma 5.3.1 on that
<Etriaph> Ah, OK.
<MissCutzie> Ubuntu's really ancient packages had me annoyed. At least Kubuntu gets fairly new KDE updates. Like Eclipse in ubuntu 15.04 repos is years old!
<MissCutzie> Its v 3.8 v 4.42 is the latest!
<Etriaph> I find Kubuntu to be consistent, been around distros of every kind since '98
<Etriaph> It's never failed to allow me to do work, consume and produce media and, ultimately, make money.  :D
<MissCutzie> Etriaph: Kubuntu is fine and really well setup. its just that Ubuntu does not care about non core packages . Many packages apart from the usual firefox gnome etc have not been updated in ages
<MissCutzie> Like seriously who uses eclipse 3.8 anymore!
<Walex> MissCutzie: Etriaph: if you are talking about LTS that's policy. For rolling releases it is whatever the volunteer packagers of Debian consider "stable" or simply have time to update. It is the famous "scratch your itch" principle.
<MissCutzie> Walex: Ubuntu is not rollinmg release
<MissCutzie> Walex: But I guess that makes sense. But also leaves the system  seem unmaintained imo and may even miss out on security fixes in new releases
<Walex> MissCutzie: the releases between LTS are *almost* rolling, as in every 6 months and some updates in between (but rarely).
<nobull> anybody had problems with 15.04 freezing on the kubuntu screen?
<Walex> MissCutzie: but surely it is not fully rolling, as in there are formal releases.
<Walex> nobull: you probably.
<nobull> other than me...funny
<MissCutzie> Walex: Well for the core packages like kde yes. However those not installed by default I don't see this. Eclipse 3.8 is really really old. It was released years ago current version is 4.4.2
<Walex> nobull: we are sorry but our psychic monitors that scan the minds of all Kubuntu users are currently on other astral planes..
<nobull> It doesn't take a physic to answer a yes/no question
<Walex> nobull: "anybody" questions and "it does not work" questions are sometimes not entirely welcome :-)
<Etriaph> MissCutzie: I use JetBrains IDEs these days.
<Etriaph> MissCutzie: They have a price attached, but they integrate well with my OS.
<Walex> nobull: it takes a psychic to figure out what you mean with "freezing" and "on the kubuntu screen". And a really powerful one to figure our whether exactly the same symptom happened in other cases that look similar.
<rattking> MissCutzie: it might be the oracle java thing mentioned here.. https://stackoverflow.com/questions/19792909/why-does-ubuntu-14-04-stick-with-old-eclipse-3-8-when-4-3-is-out
<Walex> typically i simply ignore "anbyody" and "something doesn't work" questions, because many users really hate having that pointed out to them their questions are useless, but sometimes I feel like reminding them that better questions have a higher chance of getting a response.
<nobull> Isn't this the support forum? Fresh install and it works fine until I did a kernel update to 3.19. After restart, it had a kernel panic error.
<Walex> rattking: ah that's another terrible aspect of oracle's takeover of Sun and general Java madness.
<rattking> hah tell me about it :)
<rattking> I am over here considering forking make-jpkg to make it do what I want
<Walex> nobull: it is the *volunteer* support forum, and even in a paid-for one good questions have a better chance of useful answers...
<Walex> nobull: anyhow I would describe a kernel panic as different from a "freezing" on the "kubuntu screen". Usually a kernel panic prints a backtrace that gives some clues as to the where it happened and maybe way. Have you got a screenshot or equivalent?
<Walex> nobull: "equivalent" as in the names involves in the backtrace.
<Walex> nobull: usually but not always kernels crash in drivers, especially for unusual peripherals. Sometimes they crash because of voltage, heat or other hardware faults.
<nobull> It was working fine with 14.10 then I tried to do the update. The kernel error happened and so I decided to do a fresh install. I will have to look into the backtrace. I just started over. Last round I enabled some proprietary drivers before I restarted.
<Walex> nobull: "proprietary drivers" sometimes mean trouble... Especially if the kernel is fairly new.
<nobull> Yeah. I shouldn't have enabled them. Hopefully this iteration will work out better. I am just going to update, reboot, and see what happens. The new plasma looks amazing. I hope I can get it to work out.
<Walex> nobull: there is a PPA with backports of 5.3 to 14.04 for example (IIRC).
<nobull> It looks like it might have been the drivers. It's starting now. Thinks the wireless drivers are ok to install?
<soee> Walex: not for 14.04
<soee> Plasma 5.x is supported only for 15.04
<soee> indeed version 5.3 is in backports ppa for 15.04
<h_boyz> Good evening , sorry for my english, but after the kubuntu upgrade to 15.04 from 14.10 kde5 don't work, at the login screen i find kde and lxde one over one and i can't that i must to do.
<soee> h_boyz: you man login managers ?
<MissCutzie> !it | h_boyz
<ubottu> h_boyz: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<h_boyz> lightdm is possible?
<MissCutzie> h_boyz: 15..04 uses ssdm
<h_boyz> I see the kde5 login screen,but if i move mouse to appear the lxde login screen.....
<h_boyz> soee: i reboot the system and try to remove lightdm, thanks for your information.
<morgan_> http://www.itworld.com/article/2926838/linux/mark-shuttleworth-ubuntu-community-council-ask-kubuntu-developer-to-step-down-as-leader.html
<To24> HI!
<To24> Thanks for Kubuntu!
<To24> Good bye!
<pepee> all my support to the kubuntu devs, maintainers and the community
<genii> pepee: I'm sure they appreciate your support :)
<pepee> well, I doubt I'm relevant... but yeah :P
<pepee> canonical and shuttleworth love the drama
<morgan_> <<<< support here too !
 * genii gets morgan_ a fresh coffee and cookies
<genii> pepee: Discussion on that subject is currently ongoing in #kubuntu-offtopic if you care to join
<s0n1c__666> anyone here
#kubuntu 2015-05-27
<s0n1c__666> espanol ?
<mparillo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<s0n1c__666> question guys ?
<s0n1c__666> and girls
<s0n1c__666> runnning bio- linux ........ any good wifi woftware suggestions
<s0n1c__666> anyone else bored
<scottn_work> Does anyone know when KDE Applications 15.04.1 and Plasma 5.3.1 are going to make it to Kubuntu backports ppa?
<s0n1c__666> anyone here
<hateball> s0n1c__666: Do you have a question?
<s0n1c__666> im on freenode
<s0n1c__666> now curreently getting it answered
<s0n1c__666> currently'
<__simon__> After sudo apt-get install mysql-client-core-5.6 the package kubuntu-desktop and many others are REMOVED. After reboot, the KDE desktop ist not working anymore. Why?
<soupnanodesukar> I would install apttitude (ncurses apt interface), and tell it to install kubuntu-desktop again. It will tell you straight away what is blocking it, if any.
<amichair> When does 14.10 stop being supported?
<soee> amichair: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<amichair> soee: are kubuntu and ubuntu lifecycles in sync?
<Riddell> Amichair yes they're the same thing
<amichair> Riddell, soee: Thanks. I guess I can't postpone the upgrade to 15.04 for much longer... too bad.
<__simon__> Is it safe to use apt-get and aptitude (not at the same time, but mixed)
<Riddell> Amichair or install the lts
<amichair> Riddell: I'm already on 14.10, and guessing downgrading is not a supported path...
<Riddell> No that needs a reinstall
<amichair> Riddell: Do you know if plasma 5 aims to eventually reach feature parity with plasma 4, or if it's not even a goal? If it's a matter of being patient, maybe I'll live with a partially functional desktop for now.
<ds_> as a newbie, what would be the easiest way to execute a script with root rights everytime my pc loses internet connection? (wireless still connected, only no internet access). Would checking for it lets say every 5sec and executing a script if no internet need much power?
<Riddell> Amichair of course it does. What's missing
<Riddell> ?
<amichair> Riddell: I already shared my rant here a couple weeks ago, an experience I'm not sure I want to repeat :-)
<amichair> but after 2 hours of working on my upgraded laptop... a whole lot of stuff was missing
<hateball> ds_: "much power" is relative
<amichair> plus some crashes, too
<amichair> but at least crashes I believe will be fixed when possible. Missing/removed features... who knows.
<ds_> hateball: well lets say ... would a normal pc user notice it on a amd a10 cpu? I think he wouldnt right?
<hateball> ds_: assuming your script is something like "ping this, if no reply, do this", no that would probably have a very tiny impact
<yossarianuk> If Kubuntu were to re-base on debian (after the recent drama) what would it lose ?
<amichair> Riddell: here's some of it: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/05/01/%23kubuntu.html#t07:14
<lordievader> Goodmorning.
<kaliv> did not find a kali linux channel
<hateball> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<kaliv> thank you,i find it.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
 * genii slides BluesKaj a large coffee and a box of TimBits
<BluesKaj>  thanks for the coffee genii, I'll pass on the timbits thanks
 * genii eats them instead
<genii> Breakfast :)
<hyper_ch> coffee? for me? YEY
 * genii slides a fresh one down to hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> *slurp*
<__simon__> Is it possible to use both tools, aptitude and apt-get for package installation/removal without risk?
<lordievader> __simon__: Should be possible, though there is a preference for apt-get.
<lordievader> Even with Debian nowadays.
<genii> __simon__: You can use whatever package manager front end you like, underneath it all works the same.
<lordievader> !pm | __simon__
<ubottu> __simon__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Deetster> u have never before attempted to use a scanner on kubuntu before. i have an all in one printer installed. but i have no earthy idea how to tell it to scan
<Deetster> never mind. i found it
<Deetster> huzzah
<__dan__> hi there guys, hope you are all well, thought I'd just pop in to show a little support given current events, I've been a Kubuntu user for 6 - 7 years now, and I really appreciate the hard work you guys do #ISupportJonathan ;)
<sithlord48> Thank you for all your hard work Riddell ! #ISupportJonathan !
<Riddell> thanks __dan__ :)
<Riddell> thanks sithlord48!
<sithlord48> will you continue to work with kde?
<Riddell> sithlord48: hope so :)
<yossarianuk> Same here Riddell: !
<__dan__> no, thank you my friend ... I only know of you what I read, and I don't want to kick off a debate about something you may not want to discuss (right guys?) but I know you're from the UK so I'm sure you will understand what I mean when I say "don't let the bastards grind you down" :) haha
<yossarianuk> you have helped me on here various times.
<hyper_ch> I seem to miss the point of whats going on right now here with the #ISupportJonathan thingy
<yossarianuk> No one can stop you working on KDE surely...
<sithlord48> never!
<__dan__> maybe it's time for KDE to have it's own distro ;)
<sithlord48> yes
<hyper_ch> __dan__: https://xkcd.com/927/?cmpid=pscau
<__dan__> hyper_ch: *click* ... haha true :)
<hyper_ch> and once in a while a standard fades away..... e.g. Mandriva
<__dan__> nothing lasts forever ... I guess my thought process was that KDE seems reasonably well funded and resourced, and its ethos seems more compatible with FOSS than Ubuntu's antics
<__dan__> but I'm just a tourist here, what do I know :P
<ap31r0n> hello can I ask about Dolphin? I'm on 15.04 with backport kde app ppa i recently upgraded dolphin and now at every dolphin's startup it freezed the windows eating cpu, but don't crash
<hyper_ch> tried to remove the dolphinrc file?
<__dan__> ap31r0n: you might try running dolphin from a konsole window, see if there are any errors that show up
<ap31r0n> __dan__:  no because it not crash for an error but i kill it when he loop
<__dan__> ap31r0n: try it - maybe it will show why it loops
<__dan__> ap31r0n: I try on mine (working OK) and I get "KMimeTypeRepository" a lot, you can ignore those lines
<__dan__> ap31r0n: that can sometimes show errors that don't show an error box for
<__dan__> ap31r0n: if there are a lot, copy and paste here http://paste.kde.org/
<ap31r0n> __dan__:  i have a single line "dolphin(24892) KSambaSharePrivate::findSmbConf: KSambaShare: Could not find smb.conf! " there isn't a debug mode for dolphin?
<__dan__> ap31r0n: I get that also, that won't be the problem :(
<__dan__> ap31r0n: I'm not sure about debug mode
<ap31r0n> __dan__:  there is any way for looking for a logfile or the syscall that dolphin loops on?
<__dan__> ap31r0n: I'm not an expert with this kind of thing, have you seen this? https://community.kde.org/Dolphin/FAQ/Freeze
<dezine> This is a mild annoyance.. but it's kinda driving me nuts. Some of the icons in the KDE Launcher aren't showing up. When I try to edit them the icons are available for the app, and some catogories which are blank as well, but when I save it does nothing. Also some missing in the settings panel.
<dezine> Kubuntu 15.04**
<ap31r0n> __dan__: thanks anyway
<__dan__> ap31r0n: sorry I have checked the bug database quickly but haven't seen anything relevant for KDE 5, try here maybe you can see something https://bugs.kde.org/
<__dan__> ap31r0n: you could also try creating a fresh username and see if the problem continues (to see if the problem is with your user profile / settings)
<__dan__> dezine: if you're using the dark icon set, I've seen the same problem, which are you using? (the standard breeze ones work fine for me)
<dezine> It is standard, I tried changing it around but it doesn't seem to change one way or another interestingly.
<dezine> aaah settings panel keeps crashing
<__dan__> ugh ... have you tried turning it off and on again? :P
<dezine> Computer was a paint to get Kubuntu installed, probably something messed up.
<dezine> As a computer tech I solute and hate you for that comment lol
<dezine> pain*
<__dan__> ahaha ;)
<dezine> blah linux why you hate me
<dezine> Wish I didn't need windows, just wipe the whole thing and start over.
<dezine> And my wife is incapable of using linux even though I don't understand why. It's not like Facebook is any different on here.
<__dan__> if you're gonna blow it away, try this: kbuildsycoca5 --noincremental
<__dan__> im just reading some stuff now but it's related to KDE4
<dezine> Looks like with 5 incremental is assumed
<__dan__> yeah I didn't have the balls to run it, my KDE5 machine is working :P
<dezine> hmmm
<__dan__> you could also try blowing away ~/.kde/cache-your-hostname/icon-cache.kcache
<dezine> Menu "applications-kmenuedit.menu" not found. Saving  Emitting notifyDatabaseChanged ("apps")
<__dan__> although im not sure how funny it would be if you tried that with an open session
<dezine> lol
<dezine> who knows
<__dan__> well i'm fairly sure it would be less destructive than dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda
<__dan__> if that's your alternative
<dezine> did both
<dezine> guess I'll reboot
<__dan__> man im gonna feel so bad if he never comes back
<__dan__> eheh
<hyper_ch> ok, now I see what's going on with #ISupportJonathan
<__dan__> yeah I found out via reddit, read the stuff on ScottK blog, shocking really :/
<__dan__> don't wanna harp on about it, but one way or another i'm sure kubuntu will survive, if not in name then in spirit and code :)
<__dan__> dezine wow man you're back
<dezine> Alright, pretty much fixed.
<__dan__> i was starting to feel bad
<__dan__> oh wicked ;)
<dezine> Some are missing, but I think they don't have icons, because I was able to change them. The settings panel is still missing a couple but that's minor.
<__dan__> see i told you turn it off and on again, damn users
<dezine> -_-
<__dan__> ahaha joking mate ;)
<dezine> yeah yeah
<dezine> Haven't used KDE or Kubuntu in awhile. Sure is purdy.
<__dan__> I've not noticed any oddities with the default Breeze icon set, but then I'm running the PPA backports
<__dan__> gorgeous innit :) still a few rough edges but worth it
<dezine> Yeah 15 seems to have some issues, could be the computer though.
<__dan__> yeah possibly, the laptop I'm using it on had nouveau driver problems with 14.04 and 15.04, pretty much had to do the install blind
<dezine> First I couldn't get any linux to install, GPT remnents somehow. Then it still wouldn't work, had to do a netinstall. Then the graphics was borked, got it fixed installed the nvidia drivers.
<__dan__> yeah missing window decorations and windows that never paint?
<dezine> None of that
<dezine> Just blurry as hell unless I turned down the resolution
<__dan__> ah I had that with a fairly old quadro card, installed it twice blind before I found that nomodeset kernel boot parameter fixed it
<dezine> But, when I had regular Ubuntu had to fix that manually, the driver was found with no problem on here.
<dezine> Next is to see how games handle
<dezine> One of the best parts is that the graphics are real crisp, mac like, in a good way.
<__dan__> ah I only do games on windows at the moment (damn you ArmA 3) I tried Papers Please and that worked fine
<dezine> The interface and such
<dezine> Well I don't play anything like that, so far the games have been available on steam for me.
<__dan__> I prefer it over Windows and Mac tbh, although it doesn't feel as instantly responsive as the Mac
<dezine> Lately it's been Cities when I have the time, maybe some Prison Architect. I am usually wasting time on reddit when I'm not doing work.
<yossarianuk> I have a huge issue with Plasma5 (5.2 + 5.3) - any GTK2 apps are missing buttons/checkboxes - you cannot click in them unless you know they exist in the first place
<yossarianuk> Thats using orion and oxygen-gtk theme
<yossarianuk> and on 3 different machines
<__dan__> Cities looks fantastic, great dev too from what I hear, I have Prison Architect on Steam but to be honest my KDE 5 machine is work only, haven't even installed Steam
<dezine> All my work is Windows unfortunately
<__dan__> my condolences :(
<dezine> Fixing Office over and over, or a printer, or Internet Explorer which is usually fixed with compatibility mode...
<dezine> And the good old restart
<dezine> Which they always lie about. Fool I can see the stats with LogMeIn
<__dan__> yossarianuk: is there an example application I can try on this machine here? where the problem shows easily?
<__dan__> dezine: haha ya man, give em a chkdsk c: /f then they will be off your back for an extra few minutes ;)
<dezine> right
<dezine> I live in the states but work overnight, so I support Australia, UK, China, mostly overseas.
<__dan__> I once managed to get a Chinese install of Windows XP connected to a wireless network, beyond that I don't even know how to say "have you tried turning it off and on again?" in Chinese
<xennex81> I just read most of Skitterman's post on Riddell
<xennex81> I must say I am quite shocked at what is being done...
<Riddell> your dedicated to the cause is admirable, that's a long post :)
<xennex81> i read half of the emails I think
<xennex81> thanks you :)
<xennex81> I am blushing :P
<xennex81> haha
<xennex81> thank you*
<__dan__> eheh ya, it's quite a lot, I read it all, where is my Steam achievement?
<xennex81> I can recognise myself in your wording in some of the initial emails (there were only two I believe)
<xennex81> I would probably feel the same, or word myself the same
<xennex81> it seems some people are having trouble with an ego position being assailed, to be honest
<__dan__> it's like one of your suppliers sending you an email saying "YOU'RE FIRED!" like "dude I don't even work for you, GTFO"
<xennex81> the person who feels like crying... I can understand that, ... but....
<xennex81> she (I think it is a she) is probably unable to work with you, but it can hardly called your fault or your fault alone
<xennex81> even though you may have been rash
<yossarianuk> __dan__: yes
<xennex81> well, what am I saying...
<yossarianuk> __dan__: good examples - Virt-manager
<yossarianuk> nvidia-settings
<yossarianuk> I can upload example images it that helps ?
<__dan__> yossarianuk: have you tried setting the GTK theme back to default? nvidia-settings works fine for me
<xennex81> they are probably trying to protect that member or several members by staying this in private
<xennex81> which is admirable in a sense
<__dan__> and my personal opinion on the whole scandal is that Theo De Raadt should be brought in to mediate, live on youtube
<yossarianuk> __dan__:  just to confirm this occur by default
<xennex81> I have to go, would love to speak more on this later.
<xennex81> bye
<yossarianuk> __dan__:  it occurs on 2 different desktops (one has nvidia one intel gpu and my intel gpu laptop)
<__dan__> cya xennex81
<yossarianuk> __dan__:  changed gtk2 setting -> default
<__dan__> yossarianuk: wow so you literally install the OS, run the updates, and you get this behavior on multiple machines?
<yossarianuk> virt-manager missing buttons
<yossarianuk> __dan__:  yes
<yossarianuk> i.e default install - I am currently running Plasma 5.3 - same thing occured on 5.2 though
<yossarianuk> ill upload an image as an example
<yossarianuk> Firefox is fine though (is that gtk3 ?)
<__dan__> yossarianuk: will be interesting to see that, I have had no problems but only have 15.04 on one machine
<dezine> Later, thanks again __dan__
<__dan__> yossarianuk: maybe have a look at ~/.config/gtk* stuff
<__dan__> yossarianuk: possibly something you've installed on all the machines has changed a setting or something? I'm at a loss to explain but if you could show me a screenshot of nvidia-settings i can compare that to mine
<yossarianuk> __dan__: going to have to wait until I get back home tonight now - shall I just come back in here and give the image url links ?
<__dan__> yossarianuk: i'm not a regular or anything here but it's worth a shot, not sure i can help anyway tbh i'm no expert in these matters
<__dan__> yossarianuk: good luck tho :)
<yossarianuk> cheers - I was going to raise a bug report a few weeks agi - then discovered the bug-report tool was in fact broken..
<__dan__> oh, teh irony :/
<yossarianuk> thats fixed now though !
<yossarianuk> I reported a bug (via the website..)
<__dan__> cool hopefully it will get some attention, it's still relatively early days for KDE 5 so a certain amount of oddities are to be expected :)
<__dan__> I'm hoping 16.04 will be all kinds of awesomeness, 15.04 still gives me that beta feeling
<__dan__> but the only way 16.04 will happen is if enough people like me and you kick the tyres now :)
<hyper_ch> you mean 15.10?
<__dan__> well, that too, but 16.04 is LTS
<yossarianuk> i think he meant 16.04 - i.e stable lts release
<yossarianuk> personally apart from the fact many gtk apps are unusable by default 15.04 is really nice.
<hyper_ch> still 16 open bug reports from me :)
<__dan__> wow haha don't worry guys we can all sit back, hyper_ch has this testing thing covered :P
<linuxhiker> You guys should just join spi... http://www.itworld.com/article/2926838/linux/mark-shuttleworth-ubuntu-community-council-ask-kubuntu-developer-to-step-down-as-leader.html
<__dan__> besides we might all be running KDEbian this time next year, let's see how this drama unfolds :P
<linuxhiker> get out of the whole political mess and leave Canonical behind
<__dan__> lol hi there linuxhiker
<linuxhiker> howdy
<linuxhiker> and I am serious
<__dan__> nah you can't be, you don't have a megaphone
<linuxhiker> Arch and Debian are already SPI projects, Kubuntu would fit right in
<linuxhiker> not to mention PostgreSQL (international) and LibreOffice (U.S.)
<__dan__> no we've already decided, Theo De Raadt is going to fight Mark Shuttleworth to the death
<__dan__> check youtube for the live stream
<linuxhiker> The problem with that is that Mark will just create a clone and have the clone fight.
<__dan__> hmmmm that explains the IPO
<__dan__> that kind of thing doesnt come cheap
<linuxhiker> Seriously thought, SPI is completely transparent, we even release monthly treasurer reports... See since it is a non-profit, it is FOR THE PUBLIC GOOD not for the Mark GOOD
<__dan__> ok I know
<__dan__> let's break Hans Reiser out of prison
<__dan__> together with the powers of Hans Reiser and Theo De Raadt they will be able to take down an entire army of clone Shuttleworths
<__dan__> sorry dude I'm just trying to make light of things, I don't even know who the SPI are and I sure as hell don't speak for kubuntu or anyone else for that matter
<linuxhiker> __dan__: no worries
<linuxhiker> SPI... Software in the Public Interest
<linuxhiker> spi-inc.org
<linuxhiker> old school cool, non-profit support for free/open source software
<__dan__> it's a complex situation, i'm not sure i even have a coherent view, like you i showed up today to show some support
<linuxhiker> I find that most "complex" situations are just simple problems that people want to make hard
<linuxhiker> Mint has already shown you don't need Canonical to have a great distribution. I don't see why Kubuntu couldn't do the same
<__dan__> im pretty sure if i was in that position, and i got an email like that one from Shuttleworth, i would formulate my response with a photo editor, a jpeg of my ass, and some game art from duke nukem
<linuxhiker> I haven't dug that deep into it but my guess is this: If Canonical wants to go public, it can't have rogue (read independent) thought from outside but associated communities
<__dan__> to move away from the ubuntu ecosystem would be massive, even assuming they dont throw a bunch of lawyers at them
<linuxhiker> there isn't a bunch of lawyers to send, that is the great thing. They may have to change their name but that's it.
<__dan__> well that's part of what seems to have led up to this, Canonical are saying you can't use Ubuntu binaries and call it something else
<linuxhiker> but yes, migrating infrastructure would be tough, no question BUT if Canonical were to kick them for wanting to be independent, there would be a mass exodus from landscape
<__dan__> and rebasing Kubuntu on any other distro I imagine would be a massive effort
<linuxhiker> you don't have to rebase it (look at Mint)
<__dan__> Mint has a license agreement with Canonical
<linuxhiker> oh that's interesting
<linuxhiker> hrm
<linuxhiker> well... there is always Debian :P
<__dan__> little too early to be saying stuff like that
<__dan__> not sure what I will do if it all goes tits up
<__dan__> wonder if kdebian.org is available :P
 * __dan__ finds what appears to be KDE 5 for debian sid
<__dan__> linuxhiker: I'm curious, when you referred to the SPI, you said "we"
<genii> __dan__: It's taken
<__dan__> linuxhiker: are you affiliated with them?
<linuxhiker> Oh... 1st. I am speaking as me, not as a representative of SPI. 2nd. I am a Director for SPI
<__dan__> genii: yeah I know mate, but it's ok, kdebian.horse is available
<__dan__> linuxhiker: wow, well thank you for what you do :)
<linuxhiker> :)
<__dan__> I'll be interested to see what (if anything) KDE have to say on the matter - I've always liked their philosophy
<__dan__> but for right now I'm hoping it won't go all systemd and things will continue with the minimum of pseudo-political strife
<__dan__> no disrespect but if we have to ditch "linux for human beings" i'd take linux for horses any day over a machine that sets on fire every time you run apt-get upgrade (sid)
<__dan__> i've seen toy story i know what im talking about
<[Relic]> is using special windows settings 'force' supposed to completely stop something from loading after reboot?
<samfreenode> What did the Kubuntu leader do?
<xennex81> I think there needs to be a bit of calming down in that entire area of Riddell and the UCC.
<xennex81> Apparently, as I would, he has been a bit rough and direct with them.
<xennex81> direct can come across as blunt.
<genii> samfreenode: As well, these are topics more for the offtopic channels and not the support channels
<xennex81> and not everyone can handle that
<samfreenode> WHY WILL NOBODY TELL ME WHAT HE DID OMG!!!!!!!#
<[Relic]> anyone know why using 'force' stops everything I set up (konsole, nvidia xserver, okular, etc.) from loading on reboot?
<genii> samfreenode: Read https://skitterman.wordpress.com/2015/05/26/information-exchange-between-the-ubuntu-community-council-and-the-kubuntu-council/    and   https://skitterman.wordpress.com/2015/05/26/i-think-i-may-be-done/  and  https://plus.google.com/+JosPoortvliet/posts/2yGYMzzEaVz to be more educated on the subject, and please either discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu-offtopic but not the support channels of #ubuntu and #kubuntu as you have
<genii> been doing.
<Etriaph> Just looking at how to reverse it now [Relic]
<Etriaph> My kwinrulesrc is really spartan, but I have a window rule in place, I just have to find the location of that setting, give me a sec..
<Etriaph> OK, so for 15.04 it's ~/.config/kwinrulesrc
<Etriaph> You'll just have to find the matching rule and remove it.
<Etriaph> After you get some windows back on your desktop, we'll talk about what you were *trying* to do when you did this.  :D
<[Relic]> got them back by removing force, they just don't seem to stick when I reboot
<[Relic]> gonna reboot and see if they stick
<[Relic]> not really good, special applications settings (nvidia x-server) worked fine, only 1 konsole showed up, and the 2 okulars opened but were on desktop 1.  Guess something in special windows setting isn't cooperating on shut down/ reboot
<[Relic]> was hoping it was something simple
<Etriaph> Well, what you need to do is be more specifc with the rules.
<Etriaph> If you make 3 settings for Konsole, you have to do something to differentiate them.
<[Relic]> done that
<Etriaph> How?
<Etriaph> Different title?
<[Relic]> window title
<[Relic]> exact match
<Etriaph> Do you load them with a different profile?
<[Relic]> they show seperately in the windows rules in configure kde
<[Relic]> right click the icon on the upper left of a window -> more actions -> window manager settings ->  last option on the bottom window rules
<Etriaph> But how are you launching Konsole?
<Etriaph> My Konsole always starts at the home directory, so the title is always the same.
<[Relic]> no idea, it worked on 14.10 when I rebooted they were always there and when I upgraded to 15.04 it didn't keep the sessions or setting the same so I am trying to figureit out, since I have no idea how booting launches all apps
<[Relic]> nothing in the settings to set working directory etc from window settings
<Etriaph> I personally only use Konsole when I have a process running in Yakuake (keygen, rails server, whatever it happens to be)
<[Relic]> but the special window settings aren't working for okular either
<Etriaph> I think the title on the window when it launches is going to be what decides its positioning if you have rules set up for it (and set to include the title)
<Etriaph> OK, so first let's do Okular.
<[Relic]> both of those with defined window rules still start on desktop 1 instead of the proper ones
<Etriaph> Are you using window settings or application settings?
<[Relic]> if I use special application settings things seem to work normally, but that ends up for an application so not seeing any way to get the same app on different desktops with those settings
<Etriaph> It likely depends on the priority order of the execution of the rules.
<Etriaph> You can move the rules up and down
<Etriaph> I would put application settings (size) on the top and then window settings to match title and application after them.
<Etriaph> Size and position of the window is all I use app settings for (unless it's an app that has only one window instance, like kmail)
<Etriaph> With 8 desktops, 5 of them are used for windows of a specific application, so if I launch Krita on 1 it appears on 7
<[Relic]> also doesn't explain why setting to 'force' makes no app start
<[Relic]> gonna reboot again and see if this holds
<[Relic]> no luck
<[Relic]> just wish I knew if it was a conflict from upgrading or not, if that was a problem then I would simply do a full install instead
<Etriaph> https://userbase.kde.org/KWin_Rules_Window_Matching
<Etriaph> As far as I can tell KWin is working properly on my 15.04 install.  I'm using the Plasma 5.3 PPA and next-stage2 as well
<Gachr2> Hi guys, I can't handle the Kubuntu IRC client since it only has Freenode in its memory, I can't connect to any of the EFNet servers.
<Etriaph> But if you can't get it to match, file a bug with bugs.kde.org and on launchpad.
<Etriaph> Gachr2: It's not preconfigured for it, no.  You can add EFNet.
<[Relic]> think I will try adding plasma 5.3 and see what happens
<Gachr2> Etriaph I know, but I can't make it connect, it's either giving me an unknown error or it's connecting forever.
<Etriaph> irc.efnet.net
<Etriaph> I can connect to it.
<Gachr2> Yeah same thing:
<Gachr2> [23:38] [Info] Looking for server irc.efnet.org (port 6697)...
<Gachr2> [23:38] [Info] Server found, connecting...
<Gachr2> I managed to do it, it prompted me about some certificate stuff.
<est31> ok next bug with 15.04: when I open a program with okular, okular freezes
<est31> e.g. I click a text file, it opens kate and okular freezes
<est31> needing me to do ctrl alt esc on it
<est31> err dolphin ofc
<est31> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339094
<ubottu> KDE bug 339094 in general "Dolphin hangs up when opening a file in Kate from it. Only happen when using a already open kate session." [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<est31> dammit
<est31> why can't you merge bugfixes
<est31> and if you come with "its a stable release", then why do you release this buggy software to users?
<est31> it becomes more and more clear to me that this is a kubuntu problem not a KDE problem
<est31> KDE people are eager to fix bugs, and so on, but kubuntu just manages to publish the most shitty version of KDE
<est31> man, I've used kubuntu so long, I dont want to leave
<acz32> if stability is most important to you: debian 8 + kde
<s0n1c_666> cant connect to freenode
#kubuntu 2015-05-28
<Blubberbop> Is it a known problem that certain file actions take literally like 5 minutes? if I do "save as", the requester does not show, sometimes for like 30 minutes.. then suddenly, tadaaaaaah, its there.. Same with then uploading a file.. krunner, comes up, I start typing, and it freezes for 5 minutes..
<Blubberbop> And its only the first time.. after that its alright until I reboot
<rosco_y> What's a good way to update my Flash Player Plugin for FireFox?
<rosco_y> I found this, but I'm using 15.04, does it matter?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/i386/flashplugin-installer/10.1.53.64ubuntu0.10.04.3
<rosco_y> Does this look like the installer file I should use?  flashplugin-installer_10.1.53.64ubuntu0.10.04.3_i386.deb (19.5 KiB)
<rosco_y> (Are there separate files for 32 bit / 64 bit?
<rosco_y> Well, I downloaded it and tried to open it with the installer, and it failed.
<s0n1c__666> sup
<s0n1c__666> whos here.
<hyper_ch> you
<s0n1c__666> cool. good
<s0n1c__666> i did not know
<s0n1c__666> who else ?
<s0n1c__666> lol
<s0n1c__666> anyone can answer a question ?
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<s0n1c__666> Question.... can someone help me mask my nick please.
<s0n1c__666> i had some issues doing it earlier.
<s0n1c__666> no
<s0n1c__666> ?
<__dan__> morning :)
<__dan__> have a look at this https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<s0n1c__666> reading
<hateball> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<__dan__> lol you get that question often? ;) neat trick
<aris> hi room i d like to ask in the Kubuntu 15.04 ppa s will we kf  5.10.0 Applications 15.04.1 or Plasma 5.3.1 thanx
<__dan__> aris: at the moment the backports PPA is plasma 5.3.0, kf 5.9.0, apps 15.04.0
<lordievader> Good morning.
<VagaStorm> I have a rather od problem on the latest version of kubuntu. If I plug my laptop into a monitor, the application menu sometimes stops working. Unplug the monitor, and it's back on the laptop... Loging out and back in will bring it back on my monitor to...
<mefisto> some icons don't appear which worked in the past. eg thunderbird shows a blank icon. anyone know why, or how to fix it?
<mefisto_> some icons don't appear which worked in the past. eg thunderbird shows a blank icon. anyone know why, or how to fix it?
<hateball> mefisto: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/06/where-are-my-systray-icons/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<williamj> hey, i want to collect all data from my huawei p6. a hisuite alternative is what i'm looking for. thx
<patrick__> I am trying to set up a network folder via ssh in kubuntu 15.04, it keeps telling it is unable to connect to the server - i have pinged the server its there.
<tim__> I originally loaded and used Ubuntu and now Kubuntu.  The K is King !
<xennex81> KDE is indeed king these days. I must say in the past I also prefered KDE when it was still an infant ;-).
<xennex81> It just looks a thousand times better now.
<xennex81> At least, when the icons are not Breeze....................
<xennex81> I have usability issues with Breeze.
<Reza> hi
<Reza> can i install and use clonezilla on ubuntu?
<mparillo> Looks like you can (not that I have tried): http://paste.ubuntu.com/11411702/
<BluesKaj> Reza, yes it's in the package manager/repos
<Reza> BluesKaj i didnt see any repos of it if had please let me know
<BluesKaj> Reza, it's in the universe repository , sudo apt-get install clonezilla
<zaapiel> hello world
<BluesKaj> well the world of kubuntu anyway :-)
<Reza> BluesKa thanks man
<Reza> i only see it website and they didnt mention it at all
<BluesKaj> Reza, did you see it in the software center?
<lordievader> !info clonezilla
<ubottu> clonezilla (source: clonezilla): bare metal backup and recovery of disk drives. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.10.11-1 (vivid), package size 678 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<BluesKaj> dd also works
<BluesKaj> !dd
<BluesKaj> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in vivid
<BluesKaj> guest it's just a command
<BluesKaj> guest=guess
<lordievader> dd is in coreutils.
<lordievader> !info coreutils
<ubottu> coreutils (source: coreutils): GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 8.23-3ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 1137 kB, installed size 6564 kB
<BluesKaj> anyway I used dd to copy an install from one drive to another and it worked like a charm
<James0r> is it true that kubuntu is merging with Manjaro?
<badbodh> James0r, show your face coward
<BluesKaj> James0r, don't believe internet rumours
<BluesKaj> James0r, I suppose that was meant as a joke
<badbodh> James0r, get over here, NOW!
<badbodh> flap it, m off
 * James0r is not here. please move along
<kaddi> hi, i have a problem with my kubuntu (64bit, 14.10). The clock in the system tray only updates if I switch windows or click on the systrem tray.. it can be off by more than 30min if I work on something for a long time
<luiz> hi
<Guest93539> I need a quick help. can anyone here?
<Guest93539> no?
<mparillo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kaddi> hi, i have a problem with my kubuntu (64bit, 14.10). The clock in the system tray only updates if I switch windows or click on the systrem tray.. it can be off by more than 30min if I work on something for a long time
<Guest93539> I just installed Kubuntu 15.04. but my laptop has nvidia go 6200 and Plasma doesn't show correctly. I already tried to manually install via krunner the nvidia-304 , and now it get stuck on logo. already uninstalled the drivers, but still stuck in logo. any idea?
<mparillo> Guest93539: Have you tried nomodeset? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Guest93539> let me check
<BluesKaj> and once you're logged in , Guest93539 , open ssytem settings and open driver manager , there install the recommended driver, which might not be the 304
<Guest93539> the problem is that I can use the graphic interface
 * genii ponders kde bug 308663
<ubottu> KDE bug 308663 in widget-clock "Clock gets stuck in multiple monitor setup" [Normal,Confirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=308663
<Guest93539> it is frozen. I only have access to terminal window
<Guest93539> *CAN'T use
<genii> kaddi: Is the clock on a panel which is not the primary screen?
<Guest93539> I will try to add the nomodeset
<kaddi> genii: no, this is a laptop, i only have a single screen.. I dont' think i've even connected this to a beamer at any point
<kaddi> but I'm not using the default resolution if that's of any importance?
<genii> kaddi: OK. ..the resolution should not really matter. The KDE bug I found above has same problem of clock freeze but only on secondary monitors. So likely not the same root cause.
<genii> kaddi: This is only the second time I've heard of this happening, and the first time it was the mentioned bug at fault
<kaddi> genii: yeah, it's not a big deal only when I'm 30min late because I didn't realise the clock was broken :p
<kaddi> genii: what is the default font for the digital clock, do you know? I wonder if it has something to do with that
<genii> kaddi: I think Ubuntu font
<kaddi> ok, now to wait a minute :D
<kaddi> no, that's not helping
<genii> kaddi:  Is your time and date being synchronized from an external server, or just off the motherboard clock?
<kaddi> external server
<kaddi> and i checked hwclock is updating correctly, while the applet isn't
<genii> OK
<genii> Symptoms seem to point towards something like power saving of the video area by not refreshing it, or not refreshing the panel which could be due to a number of causes like process scheduling or such
<kaddi> hmm, ok, lemme check the power saving
<genii> kaddi: Have you tried to see if the problem persists if you take it off of power saving?
<genii> Food here, nominally AFK
<kaddi> i don't think it's on powersaving now.. the ac is blugged in
<kaddi> kk, me too.. we could just reconvene in 20min ;p
<Guest93539> cannot fix it.. I will try to install it all over again. can I force the nvidia drivers during the installation?
<BluesKaj> Guest93539:  can you get to the login screen ?
<naught101> Is there a way to enable krunner command history in plasma 5?
<BluesKaj> naught101:  afraid not
<genii> kaddi: If you put the clock on the desktop does it freeze there also, or just when it's on the panel?
<kaddi> i'll check
<kaddi> genii: only in systray apparently
<kaddi> that's fascinating
<kaddi> i'll remove the clock and readd it
<kaddi> see if that helps
<kaddi> genii: removing and readding it didn't help.. so it's to do with the refershing of the systray?
<genii> kaddi: Sure looks that way. Probably something in dbus
<kaddi> can you highlight me again in 5 seconds.. let's see if the konversation icon will appear in systray :p
<genii> OK
<genii> kaddi:  ping ping
<kaddi> k go :)
<kaddi> damn..
<kaddi> please once more :
<genii> :)
<genii> kaddi: Try #2
<kaddi> yeah, not updating
<genii> work, afk
<kaddi> k
<kaddi> brb
<kaddi> genii: k... I feel stupid now.. Reboot solved it.. When I was looking for the konversation icon, I noticed a reboot-needed from the last update I did... I guess there was a loss of communication due to some update...
<kaddi> It's weird I could've sworn that it's been broken for longer than I haven't rebooted
<genii> kaddi: Well, let's hope it doesn't re-occur :) Very unusual to see that problem
<kaddi> yeah, I'll come back and update you if it does ;)
<genii> kaddi: I'm pretty much always here Mon-Fri 9-5 EDT
<kaddi> timezones >.>
<kaddi> US, yes?
<genii> kaddi: Toronto, Canada
<kaddi> ah sorry :p
<kaddi> yeah, similar time zone though :)
<genii> Yep :)
<kaddi> k, i'll try to make the mental arithmatic to get it right :D
<genii> kaddi: If the problem was persisting longer it might be due to not actually powering off but maybe hibernate/suspend instead of actual cold power off or reboot
<kaddi> yeah I should've done an uptime before rebooting to know :p
<kaddi> hindsight is a great thing :D
<excalibr> in kde5, where is konsole theme saved in?
<kaddi> is kde5 shipped with 15.04?
<Gamayun> excalibr: ~/.local/share/konsole ?
<excalibr> Thanks. I was searching for it in ~/.kde I thought everything kde would be kept in that dir
<lordievader> kaddi: Yes, plasma5 is shipped with Vivid (15.04).
<Gamayun> excalibr: ;) The logic beats me too, sometimes.
<kaddi> lordievader: thanks.. I might wait a bit longer with migrating then :p
<Irish_canon> anyone here
<lordievader> Irish_canon: See /names ;)
<Irish_canon> id like monitor the files that are copied movied to a usb
<excalibr> https://github.com/mbadolato/iTerm2-Color-Schemes/tree/master/konsole
<excalibr> oh my
<grzes> hey i install kubuntu . Where is telepathy and configure ?
<xennex81> < telepathically configuring telepathy for you >
<xennex81> ;-)
<genii> e
<genii> grzes: It's in backports
<ni291187> anyone know if 15.04 has a bug fix for x11_kwin yet
<N3X15> Welp.  Kubuntu 15.04 just went from merely cosmetically dysfunctional to completely broken when updating to the latest VirtualBox guest additions (4.3.28)
<N3X15> Task switcher is completely missing, for one.
<N3X15> Desktop is also missing.
<clivejo> did you "sudo dolphin" or any other GUI?
<N3X15> Second, it's in the middle of removing 4.3.28.
<N3X15> I'll reinstall it and give it a shot
<N3X15> Yep, dolphin comes up fine.  Still no task switcher.
<N3X15> All I have is Konsole from a prior session and the dolphin I opened from Konsole.
<clivejo> have you tried to sudo dolphin from a konsole window?
<N3X15> Yes
<clivejo> this tend to break it
<N3X15> No, I did it because I thought you told me to
<clivejo> I asked have you ever done it
<N3X15> No.
<clivejo> ok not sure what the problem is then
<N3X15> I'm just going to assume it's the VirtualBox modules, then
<clivejo> I use VB and have had no issues
<N3X15> Possible with a sprinkling of Plasma-5.3-isn't-stable-but-someone-marked-it-stable-for-Kubuntu, too, which has had its own rash of problems.
<clivejo> stable for me :/
<clivejo> NVdia is my only issue
<N3X15> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346481 It's buggy as hell on every PC I've tried it on.
<ubottu> KDE bug 346481 in Theme - Breeze "15.04.0 Breeze dark theme doesn't change some UI icons - hard to see" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<N3X15> Dark Breeze, for instance, changes the taskbar into a white-on-white eyesore
<N3X15> Plus, theme selection doesn't work, changing individual app themes doesn't work, colors don't apply half the time, and some other stuff I can't remember off the top of my head
<N3X15> Yeah, just checked dmesg, getting a bunch of GL errors from the VirtualBox kernel modules.
<N3X15> So stay away from 4.3.28's guest additions
<scottn_work> clivejo: From my perspective it seems stability of plasma largely depends on what you're doing. For me it's mostly stable (provided I use the Intel chipset on my hybrid laptop and not Nouveau/Nvidia) and provided I don't try to do any actual work and just do the "normal" things people do like browse the web and read their email.
<clivejo> I do run a lot of stuff
<scottn_work> clivejo: The bug's that particular affect me (most are logged as bugs) are lack of usable session management, right click on Konsole causing to hang, graphics corruption on resume when using Nvidia, complete failure to start X when using nouveau, no support for legacy system tray programs (e.g. pidgin and teamviewer) and others I don't remember off the top of my head right now.
<Irish_canon> does %USER% mean the same in bash that it does in Windows
<scottn_work> On the plus side I like the Breeze theme mostly and I like the new default font
<N3X15> Here's the log from plasma-desktop, if anyone cares: http://pastebin.com/dYcQb4zF
<kibou> Irish_canon take a look at bash convention it's shell dependant, u want to use $USER ($ kinda replaces %...% )
<Irish_canon> just a single $ or $user$
<kibou> $USER   put echo $USER in your shell
<kibou> should echo your username
<Noob137> o/
<Noob137> I am having a sound problem related to ALSA, HDMI, Realtek 892 on an Asus Z97-A mobo, and my googlefoo has not found solutions but only infinitely many ways to break my PC.
<Noob137> I can post lspci -v, aplay -lL etc., if someone is able to lend a hand.
<Noob137> Quiet room for how many folks are in here.
<Gamayun> Noob137: What exactly is the problem?
<Noob137> @Gamayun: I have sound on Line Out, but can't get it on HDMI, and have no HDMI device listed
<Noob137> Even though I'm using HDMI to my TV to type this.
<Noob137> Google revealed many folks had similar problems back with Ubuntu 12.04 and earlier, and many odd changes, like /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-sound.conf adding a line or whatnot, but nothing similar to that seems to work for me.
<Noob137> Other people seem to have had the device listed under aplay -L, and just had to add it as a preferred device or something similar - but I don't even have it listed there.
<Gamayun> Noob137: Hm... it's not listed in the 'profile' drop down menu under hardware? (it's not in the device preference tab)
<Noob137> Nope.
<Gamayun> Hmm
<Noob137> All I have is "Built-in Analog Stereo" listed.
<Noob137> This all with an Asus Z97-A motherboard with a Realtek ALC892 card, which apparently is all kinds of trouble for all varieties of Linux?
<Gamayun> Could be..
#kubuntu 2015-05-29
<Noob137> Realtek's website provided a source you can download and compile for the ALC892, but it doesn't compile and even running configure seems to somehow b0rk the system.
<Guest97914> hi, need to figure out why I cant seem to run a .jar file as an executable?
<Guest97914> im in 14.10 kubuntu
<Guest97914> actually in 15.04
<Guest97914> when I change properties on the jar and make it exec.. it does not work .. still wants to open it with ark
<Guest97914> if I list java as the prefered app.. it shows a bouncing bean.. like it trying to run it.. but no
<Guest97914> does kubuntu have a jre installed by default?
<mparillo> For minecraft for my daughter, I made a shell script to call java.
<Etriaph> Guest97914: open-jdk should be installed by default.
<Etriaph> Guest97914: java -jar <file.jar>
<Etriaph> I would suggest #java for details on how to create an executable jar, it's out of scope here.
<Guest97914> yeah.. dont think open-jdk will work
<Etriaph> Guest97914: Oracle has packages for Ubuntu.
<Guest97914> I am trying to add software source to Muon .. but not working
<Guest97914> found this issue in KDE faq
<Guest97914> tells me how to change muon.. but in older version.
<Guest97914> I have added the souce.. but it does not seem to be getting to the repository
<Etriaph> http://askubuntu.com/questions/521145/how-to-install-oracle-java-on-ubuntu-14-04
<Etriaph> Did you do apt update?
<Guest97914> yep.. thats the one I am looking at
<Etriaph> I installed JDK 8 using those instructions for RubyMine
<Guest97914> using gui software center
<Etriaph> I haven't used Muon to add sources.
<Etriaph> Click Add and enter: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java/ubuntu vivid main
<Guest97914> im sorry I dont understand your last statement click add where?
<Etriaph> In Muon Discover, go to Sources at the top then 'Configure Software Sources' in the top right
<Etriaph> It'll prompt you for your password.
<Guest97914> yep past that
<Etriaph> Once entered, click on the 'Other Software' tab
<Etriaph> At the bottom there's a button to 'Add...'
<Etriaph> Click on that then enter the text: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java/ubuntu vivid main
<Guest97914> got it.
<Guest97914> when I add a source.. it also adds a 2nd entry with (Source Code) do I tick that?
<Etriaph> That's up to you
<Etriaph> I don't do it.
<Guest97914> k
<Etriaph> OK, now at a console, type: sudo apt update
<Guest97914> how do I know if the source is successfully added?
<Etriaph> Uh... well I'm assuming it would throw an error if not, but look in the list it'll be there.
<Etriaph> Doing the: sudo apt update
<Etriaph> step will tell you if there's an issue with the PPA
<Guest97914> you mean in a term?
<Etriaph> Yes
<Guest97914> doing that now
<Etriaph> Once that's done do: sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<Guest97914> done.. says 1 pkg updatable.. but Muon was telling me that too.
<Etriaph> Is this a JAR you created?
<Guest97914> I tried to search for update-sun-jre which I was told was the name I want.. but no find in Muon
<Guest97914> no.. minecraft
<Etriaph> sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<Etriaph> That'll get you the latestish version of Java
<Etriaph> For me, I can click on a JAR file and it just executes, I'm using that package as my Java version in /etc/alternatives
<Guest97914> ok.. working.. why is this so hard to do in Muon?
<Etriaph> It's not, but you have to be looking for the correct package name
<Etriaph> I prefer to do all package management on the console.
<Etriaph> I boot up Muon when I want to browse around for a while.
<Guest97914> no matter what search I use in Muon Oracle or java8.. it does not fine it
<Noob137> Yeah, I prefer sudo apt-get because you can see the inner goings on if it's relevant.
<Guest97914> yep I can do it.. just bothers me that after so many years a pkg manager still seems to be a work in progress
<Etriaph> Guest97914: Muon is relatively new
<Noob137> Heh.  Windows doesn't even have a central package manager.  Even systems like Steam have huge support issues because of the variety of weirdness that happens.
<Etriaph> Noob137: Yup, and Steam needs to start providing support for partitioning applications on multiple drives too.
<Guest97914> install done. how do I test?
 * Etriaph has way too many steam games
<Etriaph> Guest97914: java -version
<Guest97914> lol
<Etriaph> Should come up as Oracle Java 8
<Etriaph> java version "1.8.0_45" for me
<Guest97914> yeah.. showing up in the apps now too
<Etriaph> You should just be able to double-click (or single-click if you have it at default) the JAR now
<Guest97914> yep.. same here
<Etriaph> If it still doesn't execute like that, you may have to logout for the environment variables to take.
<Guest97914> going to log out.. still not working
<Noob137> Any idea on how to get HDMI to show up as a sound device in Phonon Audio and Video settings?
<Noob137> I'm using HDMI/TV right now as my display, and it's an Asus Z97-A with a Realtek ALC892
<Etriaph> Noob137: It's configured in System Settings -> Multimedia
<Noob137> Yes, except HDMI doesn't show up as an option there, even though I'm using it.
<Noob137> For video
<Etriaph> Is the HDMI audio working?
<Etriaph> Are you just trying to setup video?
<Noob137> HDMI audio doesn't work.  It doesn't show up in aplay -L or settings.
<Noob137> I already have video, and I'm using it now to type.
<Noob137> :)
<Etriaph> OK, System Settings -> Multimedia is definitely where you'd specify the device, but if it doesn't show in the list of devices there...
<Noob137> Is there a way to reinstall/fix phonon, alsa-utils, etc., just to see if it's a software issue?
<Etriaph> You *can*
<Etriaph> What kind of HDMI card is it?
<Noob137> Well, it's an HDMI port on the Asus Z97-A, the sound card is a Realtek ALC892
<Noob137> which is mobo onboard sound.
<Noob137> I can basically only get sound on a single Line Out 3.5mm jack.
<Etriaph> Ooh
<Etriaph> It means the audio is probably bridged internally.
<Noob137> I only have "Built In Analog Audio Stereo" listed as a device option in System Settings > Audio and Video
<Noob137> So if that sounds like what you figured, then I'm up for ideas.
<Etriaph> There's probably a driver that converts the audio over to the HDMI out, configuring it under Linux might be a trick.
<Noob137> When I tried going to Realtek for a driver for the ALC892, their driver not only failed to compile, but just running configure and rebooting b0rked the system.
<Etriaph> With that model of Asus people are even having issues doing what you want to do with Windows 7/8.1
<Etriaph> This is a laptop I'm assuming?
<Noob137> Nah, the Z97-A is a newish mobo for a PC
<Noob137> Been out for a year or two
<Etriaph> Ah, I use a dedicated card for HDMI, Nvidia GTX 750 provides both an audio and video channel for HDMI.
<Etriaph> Onboard audio/video is usually a nightmare.
<Noob137> :(
<Etriaph> That goes with any system though.
<Etriaph> Anything but eternet on a mobo is generally very poor quality results.
<Etriaph> http://tinyurl.com/otw9mrb
<Etriaph> That might be of some use to you
<Noob137> I keep hearing nvidia is a nightmare on linux, and amd gfx uses double the power of nvidia, and both cards are a bit too expensive - I've been waiting for lower-end 4k capable cards to drop to a reasonable price.
<david0rk> hi all
<Etriaph> Noob137: I play CS:Source, Don't Starve, Civ V, L4D2 and Borderlands 2 on my Linux desktop.
<Etriaph> It runs *better* under Linux :D
<Etriaph> david0rk: Hi
<Noob137> :)
<Noob137> Yeah, I can play most Valve stuff even on Intel Integrated Graphics.  :o
<Noob137> That's how long it's been since Valve released a game.
<Etriaph> Noob137: Borderlands 2 is a bit of a bigger beast.
<Noob137> I heard they use procedural textures or something like that that was pretty intense.
<Noob137> I'm totally going to take the plunge when the Vive is released.
<david0rk> Etriaph: if you don't mind i have a question.
<david0rk> btw.. borderlands 2 is lovely.
<david0rk> or anyone really (referring to the question)  anyone know why my virtual terminals (ctrl alt f1-f6) come up as blank on 15.04?
<Noob137> @Etriaph, I've been going through that thread.
<Noob137> It's weird, people keep saying adding that options line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf is supposed to work, but every variant I've ever tried did nothing.
<david0rk> are you talking about the intel hda models options?
<Noob137> Okay, so this: "lsmod | grep '^snd' | column -t" is supposed to show a "snd" with a bunch of things after it.
<Noob137> ALSA FAQ says that one of those things is "snd_hda_codec_hdmi", and mine doesn't have that.
<Noob137> It does have "snd_hda_codec_realtek", which is good, because it suggests it at least knows that I have a specific card.
<Noob137> Yes, I'm having HDMI sound issues because HDMI doesn't show up anywhere in my devices, aplay -L, or anywhere
<Noob137> Yeah, it's definitely recognizing the ALC892 and Intel HDA.  The problem is that HDMI isn't anywhere at all in alsa's sphere of awareness
<Guest75105> hows things
<aicra> You have a ToS
<aicra> in this IRC channel
<aicra> bahahahaha
<aicra> n00bs
<masaro> Hi
<masaro> Has anyone had a problem that their kde5 desktop does not work in laptop without external display?
<Tm_T> masaro: how it does not work?
<masaro> The login screen work, but after typing the password (and selecting plasma) screen goes dark.
<masaro> xfce does work.
<Tm_T> masaro: no cursor?
<masaro> But if i insert external display plasma do work.
<masaro> Tm_T: Nothin in screen. Screen is blank.
<Tm_T> masaro: well that's a new, sorry no direct idea what's wrong
<Tm_T> I wonder if xorg logs would have anything helpful
<masaro> Yup.. It sound so strange. I even reinstelled kubuntu but it did not help.  (kept my old home intact)
<masaro> Xorg logs seems ok and it even show the correct display and as xfce work without any problem I think problem is not in X but in plasma/kde
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Walex> masaro: you have configured your X system to ignore the internal display.
<Walex> masaro: either with 'xorg.conf' or via RANDR tools, like the KDE 'Display' preferences.
<masaro> Walex: No, xfce does work.
<Walex> masaro: perhaps I was not clear enough...
<masaro> and I do not have anythin in xorg.conf.
<Walex> masaro: BTW I hope that answering *after omitting this from the question* with "No, xfce does work" makes it look like that you are expecting psychic people to help you, and you are trying to catch out non-psychic people.
<masaro> Walex: I meant with "xfce does work" that most probably the problem is in KDE/plasma as xfce does work with same xorg.conf/ randr config.
<masaro> And I think that I found something from the logs that migh lead somewhere...
<masaro> There seems to be log of segfaults in syslog about plasma component.
<masaro> like :  "ksplashqml[7061]: segfault"
<masaro> and "kactivitymanage[7133]: segfault at 18"
<N3X15> masaro, are you running on virtualbox?
<N3X15> If so, downgrade to 4.3.26, they broke a bunch of crap with 4.2.28
<N3X15> *4.3
<masaro> N3X15: No unfortunately not. But I can still try to downgrade. thanks.
<ejay> hi all
<__dan__> hi
<lordievader> o/
<fewcha> Can someone please tell me what the following means and what I need to do when I get something like this? https://paste.kde.org/pldrmypm5/aspftj
<hyper_ch> sudo apt-get install -f
<hyper_ch> and before you press "y", have a look what it will do then
<Guest77568> Hi there :)  I'll try to be quick.  Problem :  2nd HDD on Desktop(Kubuntu 15.04 - 32bit), used only for saving files, doesn't mount automatically when i log in. What should i do?
<Roey> Hello
<__dan__> hi Guest77568, sounds like you need to add that to /etc/fstab
<Roey> I'm so sorry to hear about this drama going on with Canonicle.. this sucks
<Roey> Riddell:  hey Jonathan, thank you for all the hard work you and the rest here put into Kubuntu
<__dan__> hi Roey
<Roey> hey Dan
<__dan__> I came here just to show my support too Roey, that was a couple days ago and I've stuck around, there is also #kubuntu-offtopic for chat and such, this channel is for support :)
<Roey> ah!
<Roey> __dan__:  well Jonathan Riddel is here so that's why I came here
<Roey> after reading this bit of unfortunate of news in The Register: http://forums.theregister.co.uk/forum/1/2015/05/27/kubuntu_ubuntu_loses_head_shuttleworth_riddell/
<__dan__> looks like he's afk, but I'm sure he will appreciate the kind words
<Roey> aye
<__dan__> nobody likes to see a good man get stabbed in the back, and that seems to be precisely what's occured
<Roey> a good -hardworking- man
 * __dan__ nods
<clivejo> and for asking questions the majority of us want to know!
<__dan__> I suspect a lot of people have benefitted from his hard work without even being aware of it
<__dan__> yeah to be honest the whole situation is very fishy
<__dan__> and reeks of bad management
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<__dan__> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi clivejo,  __dan__
<Haudegen> Hi! Will we get Plasma 5.3.1 via the backports PPA?  I'm really suffering with 5.3, it crashes all the time and has a lot of problems.  Thank you!
<clivejo> Haudegen: wait your turn!!  Im waiting on it for wily!
<__dan__> I hope so, I'm sure it will be soon, been suffering with the 100% CPU lockscreen bug myself
<hyper_ch> wiley... wasn't that the coyote in the road runner cartoons?
<__dan__> ya Wil-E-Coyote wasnt it?
<hyper_ch> yeah, I was close
<Haudegen> clivejo: So we won't get 5.3.1 for Vivid?
<BluesKaj> it should be available soon , not sure exactly when
<Haudegen> clivejo: That's too bad, then I'll have to downgrade to Kubuntu 14.04 on all my desktop machines. :(
<__dan__> Haudegen: I would be very surprised if the PPA doesn't get updated soon
<clivejo> I didnt say that, I said wait!
<Haudegen> BluesKaj, __dan__: Thank you!  I'm looking forward to it.
<clivejo> It was due on Tuesday, but with recent events and devs being busy, its been delayed
<Haudegen> clivejo: Sorry, I just wanted to make it clear.
<__dan__> ah I didn't know that
<Haudegen> clivejo: I see the problem. :)
<__dan__> I've been expecting it all week, but yeah the guys have been otherwise occupied :/
<Haudegen> __dan__: Perfect timing.
<clivejo> they are working on it
<clivejo> there was a call for testing last night
<Haudegen> clivejo: Great news, thank you!
<Roey> hey BluesKaj and clivejo
<BluesKaj> hi Roey
<clivejo> hi Roey
<__dan__> anyone heard any more about the Canonical debacle?
 * __dan__ is curious to know the future of Kubuntu, for reasons I assume are obvious
<BluesKaj> we should stick with that discussion in offtopic
<__dan__> sorry, my bad, too busy discussing wisdom teeth in there :P
<__dan__> :)
<clivejo> surely that is a on-topic subject?
<BluesKaj> yeah. we shouldn't scare off potential kubuntu users with talk about a house divided
<__dan__> nah he's right, it's not a support question
<__dan__> I have Kubuntu on three machines and it underpins 95% of my productivity, I know I'm jumping the gun but I'm curious regarding what the future might hold
<Roey> __dan__:  regarding the future of Kubuntu,l
<Roey> I imagine that maybe someone will fork Kubuntu and that will become the new normal for us.
<__dan__> but yeah #kubuntu-offtopic maybe better place
<Roey> this is not saying this is what I prefer, of course
<Roey> ahhhh got it, thanks
<Roey> btw what is Project Neon based on?
<Roey> Kubuntu?
<mparillo> Roey: Yes, but now that 15.04 is out, you would probably prefer to use the backports PPA to be reasonably current
<rayan> sava
<D322i5> which is the best download accelerator for ubuntu 14.04?
<genii> D322i5: I like fatrat/slimrat
<BluesKaj> D322i5, there aren't any afaik ...there is a download manager called kget, however
<BluesKaj> oops
<D322i5> genii and BluesKaj: thanks
<BluesKaj> din't know about the "rats"
<genii> !info fatrat
<ubottu> fatrat (source: fatrat): multi-protocol download manager, feature rich and extensible via plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0~beta2-0ubuntu10 (vivid), package size 1160 kB, installed size 3296 kB
<D322i5> genii which rat is best according to you?
<BluesKaj> genii, do you use them much ?
<genii> D322i5: I have fatrat from a long time, slimrat came after but I never used it. It works well, c an have 5 different threads of a download going for instance
<genii> BluesKaj: I actually use it quite often when downloading large iso files or similar
<genii> I only wish it could be used as a backend for apt, but not really any way to plug it into that
<BluesKaj> genii, does it compare to kget ?
<genii> BluesKaj: It can do way more
<genii> It's like kget on steroids :)
<BluesKaj> can it accomodate torrents ?
<genii> Yup
<BluesKaj> cool
 * genii slides cup`ocoffee a fresh mug
<patrick__> trying to add a network folder via ssh, but I keep getting "unable to connect to server please try again", but i can connect find in the terminal.
 * summics2 Hello There
<__dan__> hi
<svend-ev> __dan__: hi
<EvilRoey> hi
 * summics2 Hello There
 * summics2 Hello There
<BluesKaj> hi from here summics2
<NeuhNeuh> Hello !
<NeuhNeuh> I have problem with Plasma5
<NeuhNeuh> (5.3) I get lot of freeze :/
<NeuhNeuh> I must kill every time plasmashell and relaunch (its work correctly under XFCE but i want to use Plasma5
<NeuhNeuh> )
<hyper_ch> hmmm, when I have two screens attached to my notebook then start of plasma is extremly slow
<hyper_ch> if it's just notebook screen it's really fast
<Guest34156> bonjour
<westyvw_> after an upgrade to kubuntu 15.04 (plasma) I have had issues with colors. I can try and change themes, or color schemes, but it still isnt right. Folders are invisible as are characters, particularly in GTK. is there a folder I can delete in my profile to reset the theme and colors?
<BluesKaj> westyvw_, system settings>workspace theme>colors etc
<westyvw_> nope that doesnt work
<westyvw_> there seems to be no combo that will set it to what it should be\
<westyvw_> even hitting default doesnt reset right
<BluesKaj> desktop themes
<BluesKaj> application style etc
<westyvw_> yep, played with all of that. at this point I just want it to rebuiild any and all color schemes, The fresh install on my laptop works fine
<BluesKaj> westyvw_, have you considered upgrading wih the launchpad kubuntu backports ppa to plasma 5.3?
<westyvw_> yep, did that too
<BluesKaj> and you updated and upgraded etc since
<westyvw_> update, upgrade, dist-upgrade to make sure :)
<BluesKaj> simple and it woksI'm using the oxygen theme and marble colour for now , it's simple and it works since plasma 5 is still in development
<BluesKaj> oops damn cursor jumped
<westyvw_> yeah like i said it works fine from the defualt install on my laptop. its just this install which has been though several upgrade cycles. I should be able to remove (or copy into) the thems and colors and fix it
<hui> Uh...Hello? I'm a complete newbie trying to install Kubuntu. I'm running into some trouble with the installation process, and would really appreciate any help that anyone can give me.
<hui> When I try to run the installation from the live version of the os, an error code 'ubi-partman failure, error 141' shows up.
#kubuntu 2015-05-30
<austin6598> is there an easy way to transfer settings from another kde distro that i have installed to kubuntu?
<__dan__> I don't think there's a cute GUI way of doing that, but you could always transfer your home directory over and hope for the best
<__dan__> including all the hidden directories, specifically .kde
<austin6598> rather not take any chances if there is no official support  or even someone who has done this before
<__dan__> I'm sure people have done it before, but no experience of that myself
<excalibr> Do you guys have recommendation for mails notifier that works with gmail, yahoo and outlook?
<hyper_ch> aren't these evil?
<excalibr> s/gmail, yahoo and outlook/any imap4-compatible server/ :P
<hyper_ch> Riddell: you don't happen to look at irc right now?
<fewcha> hyper_ch: yesterday did you mean "apt-get install -f packagename" or just "apt-get install -f" ?
<hyper_ch> apt-get install -f
<fewcha> okay
<fewcha> hyper_ch: https://paste.kde.org/p25oxyj1g/ynojif
<hyper_ch> fewcha: what as the issue again?
<fewcha> hyper_ch: [Friday 29 May 2015] [3:59:57 PM] <fewcha> Can someone please tell me what the following means and what I need to do when I get something like this? https://paste.kde.org/pldrmypm5/aspftj
<hyper_ch> fewcha: ah yyeah... you tried to install something and the dependencies don't match
<fewcha> yes
<hyper_ch> so apt-get install -f will remove some of the installed stuff and then you have a usable system again... however it won't install what you tried to install I guess
<fewcha> so should I do an autoremove?
<hyper_ch> except libprotobuf-lite8 libqt5concurrent5 the rest are all -dev packages, so they aren't needed except when you want to compile
<hyper_ch> not sure what those two are though
<hyper_ch> what did you try to install?
<fewcha> i did apt-get install qt4*
<hyper_ch> why?
<fewcha> i wanted to install all packages related to qt4
<hyper_ch> why?
<fewcha> hmm
<fewcha> maybe I shouldn't do that
<hyper_ch> it's all moving to qt5 anyway
<fewcha> okay
<hyper_ch> so if you have no compelling reason I wouldn't install it
<fewcha> alright
<hyper_ch> but of course I don't know what you want
<fewcha> so should i do qt5* instead?
<hyper_ch> why do you want to install all packages?
<fewcha> because i was thinking that maybe it would be a good idea to install all packages related to qt5 so that i don't have to install them later
<hyper_ch> hmmm, not sure if that works
<fewcha> hyper_ch: so should I install just qt5-default then?
<hyper_ch> I still don't know what you wanna do
<fewcha> hyper_ch: i want to build the Marble source code and it requires qt
<hyper_ch> that's still kde 4 and so qt4
<fewcha> right
<hyper_ch> then you need qt4-qmake
<fewcha> ah, okay
<hyper_ch> and very likely build-essential
<hyper_ch> and git
<fewcha> yes, cmake and git I have installed already
<hyper_ch> apt-get build-dep marble
<hyper_ch> that should fetch the other marble dependencies
<hyper_ch> but you'll need to have the -src repos enabled
<fewcha> hyper_ch: I am not getting what you mean by having the -src repos enabled
<hyper_ch> got pastebinit installed?
<fewcha> no, I will install it right after fetching the marble dependencies
<hyper_ch> then:   pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<fewcha> okay
<hyper_ch> pastebinit makes it simple to paste stuff to pastebins :)
<fewcha> I see
 * fewcha 's net speed is frustratingly slow
<drawkward> can anyone help me with https://paste.kde.org/pbr86t9kj
<fewcha> hyper_ch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11446066/
<hyper_ch> fewcha: you have source repos:  e.g.   deb-src http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty main restricted
<hyper_ch> so run:  apt-get build-dep marble
<fewcha> hyper_ch: yes, I have done that
<hyper_ch> well, then you should be able to build marble now
<hyper_ch> https://marble.kde.org/sources.php
<fewcha> okay
<hyper_ch> good luck
<fewcha> working! :D
<fewcha> thanks! :)
<hyper_ch> build-dep will pull the packages that are usually required for building a package from source
<hyper_ch> of course if you pull the source from git and there are new dependencies, that won't be refelected by build-dep
<fewcha> okay
<hyper_ch> happy building
<hyper_ch> yes, 5.3.1 in the backport PPA :)
<hyper_ch> life will be much better again
<hyper_ch> brb... also new kernel
<westyvw> any way to reset the theme and colors? I know I can use system-->settings, but that doesnt work
<westyvw> this is after an upgrade to Kubuntu 15.04
<westyvw> if I cant figure it out I will need to reinstall, as the colors make it so I cant see folders or icons in certain circumstances
<hyper_ch> oh geez, gazillion of errors with 5.3.1
<hyper_ch> script on the desktop get opened in kate instead of being run
<hyper_ch> akonadi fails to start
<hyper_ch> still can't submit bugs regarding plasma/desktop
<hyper_ch> kate can't save documents anymore
<__dan__> wat
<hyper_ch> updated to kubuntu team backport ppa 5.3.1
<hyper_ch> lots of bugs
<__dan__> i just upgraded now, literally 1st reboot
<hyper_ch> shell scripts on the desktop are opened in kate instead of being run
<hyper_ch> my test files on my desktop can't be saved anymore after editing
<hyper_ch> I have one in which I do report my bugs
<hyper_ch> so reporting some bugs lead to another bug - I cna't save
<hyper_ch> akonadi isn't starting anymore
<hyper_ch> meaning no more kmail
<__dan__> well at least there's a bright side :P
<hyper_ch> I need mail
<hyper_ch> and kalendar and todos
<__dan__> i see the same bug with kate
<__dan__> file saved once but wont save again
<__dan__> this is really bad
<hyper_ch> I'll give you my bug report in a little bit
<__dan__> "Data you requested to be saved could not be written. Please choose how you want to proceed."
<hyper_ch> no feedback for me:  https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=348437
<ubottu> KDE bug 348437 in general "Kate doesn't save files anymore" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<__dan__> it didnt give any feedback if I chose Save or CTRL-S
<__dan__> but if you quit, it asks you do you want to save, I chose yes and that's when I got that error up
<__dan__> seems to only be a problem if you open a file from the desktop / Dolphin
<hyper_ch> feel free to add this
<__dan__> and I noticed the desktop now "examines" the file before it opens it, which usually only happens on network shares IIRC
<hyper_ch> I guess it's related to https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=348436
<ubottu> KDE bug 348436 in Desktop Containment "Clicking shell scripts on desktop opens Kate instead of running them" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<hyper_ch> __dan__: can you put a shell script on your desktop and click it?
<__dan__> will try
<__dan__> yup, opens in kate
<hyper_ch> I guess those two are related
<__dan__> although tbh I'm not even sure what the behaviour was before
<hyper_ch> before it run them
<hyper_ch> I have a Start.sh file on my desktop
<hyper_ch> when I click that, my fav. apps get run and network mounts established
<hyper_ch> well, just added another 4 bugs
<hyper_ch> my list of pending bugs  in 15.04 has grown to 19
<__dan__> ahhh i see
<hyper_ch> __dan__: because it depends whether I'm at home or work or someplace else
<hyper_ch> so I don't want to store the session but on my needs I just click the shell script and have what I want :)
<hyper_ch> even starting konsole with multiple tabs and server connections
<__dan__> funny, if I click on the notification that now pops up "examining" after i double click on the shell script, it comes up with "The file desktop:/test.sh is an executable program. For safety it will not be started."
<hyper_ch> what notification?
<hyper_ch> when I click it, it just opens in kate - no notification
<hyper_ch> ah, you mean the examining
<hyper_ch> right, that's what I also get
<hyper_ch> I think these are some serious bugs
<__dan__> I'm just relieved Kate isn't totally broken
<__dan__> 80% of what that machine does is Kate
<hyper_ch> __dan__: did you report on my reports?
<hyper_ch> what about kdevelop?
<hyper_ch> or qtcreator?
<__dan__> nah mate caffeine and nicotine before bug reports
<hyper_ch> lol
<__dan__> i dont run either of those, sorry
<hyper_ch> btw, you also run the code map in kate, right?
<hyper_ch> code-map-scrollbar
<__dan__> nah but i can test it if you like
<hyper_ch> __dan__: I find it very useful
<hyper_ch> thought you would also :)
<hyper_ch> or are you so good, you can write code from top to bottom without need for scrolling?
<__dan__> haha no but a lot of the time my stuff is split into different files anyway
<__dan__> beyond that, two finger mac-like scroll is usually enough, or CTRL-F hehe
<hyper_ch> I really like the code map.... that's what kate sets apart from nano :)
<__dan__> ah i love the new mercurial integration
<__dan__> although I haven't been able to get python plugins working on KDE 5 yet
<hyper_ch> http://kate-editor.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/MiniMap.png
<hyper_ch> isn't mercurial dead?
<__dan__> nah no way
<__dan__> git is clearly more popular but i decided to go with mercurial and it's never disappointed me
<hyper_ch> to each one his own
<hyper_ch> I'm just a very, very basic git user
<__dan__> i forget the specific reasons why i went with mercurial but it's very easy to use, doesn't require a server, and merges things very intelligently
<hyper_ch> sound slike git
<__dan__> although i have a server that integrates with redmine and shows me nice pretty diffs and graphs and stuff based on the repos
<__dan__> ya they are basically cracking the exact same nut
<hyper_ch> password store can also use git and that's what I make use of :)
<__dan__> ah I use owncloud for that
<__dan__> which is fine if a little flakey in my experience
<hyper_ch> well, I discovered password store a little while ago and move everything in there yet.... it's very simple to use
<hyper_ch> I use oC for my club to store pics and documents and stuff
<hyper_ch> and also to auto-upload pics I take wiht my cell phone
<hyper_ch> in order to use password store on my cellphone, I had to install little debian :)
<hyper_ch> I was pondering to create an own password manager as chromium plugin
<hyper_ch> but then I discovered password store :)
<hyper_ch> I mean lastpass is really nice and such... but you're not in control of the data
<__dan__> I use KeePass
<hyper_ch> http://www.passwordstore.org/  --> bash & gpg
<__dan__> your data is your own, supported on every platform I care about
<hyper_ch> since it's gpg encrypted, you could sync it to github ;)
<JoshuaFarmerK> Hello
<hyper_ch> but the filenames and directory structures are not gpg encrypted....
<__dan__> hi JoshuaFarmerK
<hyper_ch> so having an entry like   Web\somepr0nsite.com  could be embarrassing
<__dan__> ahhh yeah i see that, just looking at it now
<JoshuaFarmerK> My country is China,We are pleased to join
<hyper_ch> and there's a simple qtpass app :)
<hyper_ch> hi JoshuaFarmerK
<__dan__> ni hao from england :)
<hyper_ch> (doesn't have multi line editing this far yet but works fine otherwise)
<JoshuaFarmerK> I had trouble on the microcontroller, someone can help me?
<__dan__> JoshuaFarmerK: we can try :)
<hyper_ch> http://ijhack.nl/en/project/qtpass
<__dan__> I just use KeePass, single file, fully encrypted, works with Linux, OSX and Android, and a bunch of others
<JoshuaFarmerK> I use Gvim edit a C program, and then use the ISP to download to the motherboard, but the program #include <reg89.h>, reg89.h where I should be placed
<hyper_ch> I tried keepass but just couldn't get to like it ;)
<hyper_ch> JoshuaFarmerK: I don't really know c/++, so I can't help you
<__dan__> JoshuaFarmerK: This channel is for support of Kubuntu - a Linux desktop operating system - you might be better off joining a channel related to C programming
<JoshuaFarmerK> Thank you very much
<JoshuaFarmerK> What kind of work you are doing?
<__dan__> JoshuaFarmerK: maybe you could try ##programming or ##c
<__dan__> not sure why the double # but i'm relatively new to freenode
<__dan__> I'm working on my caffeine and nicotine intake, then I might go play ArmA 3 :P but I like Python :)
<JoshuaFarmerK> You time is in the morning or at night?
<__dan__> 09:03 here
<hyper_ch> __dan__: don't forget to "me too" on my bug reports ;)
<JoshuaFarmerK> You are powerful, like the Chinese martial arts
<__dan__> not very powerful at the moment, try me again in an hour or two :P
<__dan__> and yeah I will hyper_ch
<JoshuaFarmerK> Are you American?
 * __dan__ is from England
<hyper_ch> that's sort of the same, except you have much nicer accents and you generally know how to correctly spell :)
<JoshuaFarmerK> Nice to meet you @ Dan. Thank you for being my friend, I will be leaving the channel, because I'm off
<__dan__> good luck with your programming JoshuaFarmerK, goodbye :)
<Malsasa> Hello. I am currently using Kubuntu 15.04 as livehdd and it is very stable. I am satisfied. Thank you.
<JoshuaFarmerK> Goodbye, my friend
<__dan__> Malsasa: good to hear that :)
<__dan__> hyper_ch: just added a comment to your kate save bug
<Malsasa> __dan__: thank you!
<__dan__> hyper_ch: and a quick comment on the other one too
<hyper_ch> __dan__: thx, happy gaming
<__dan__> hehe thx :)
<hyper_ch> I apporve :)
<__dan__> good good :) to be honest i would have been oblivious to both bugs if you hadn't pointed them out
<hyper_ch> until you'd hit them ;)
<__dan__> hehe ya
<hyper_ch> well, I hit bug also by accident
<hyper_ch> the kate bug I hit because I write down my reported bug in a seperate text file... if I hadn't done so, I can't tell when I'd have hit that bug
<lordievader> Good morning.
<__dan__> morning lordievader :)
<lordievader> o/
<__dan__> ur not lagging i was afk
<lordievader> I usually have a screen open with irc hilights ;)
<__dan__> ya i got irc on a separate little netbook but was busy shooting virtual terrorists
<mparillo> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-531
<hyper_ch> already reported 4 bugs
<lordievader> hyper_ch: What bugs?
<lordievader> Nice to see 5.3.1 is pushed to backports.
<hyper_ch> lordievader: akonadi doesn't run anymore - no kmail, kalendar, todos
<hyper_ch> lordievader: clicking on shell scripts on the desktop opens them in kate instead of running
<hyper_ch> lordievader: opening text files on the desktop results that you can't save them in kate
<lordievader> Hmm... :(
<lordievader> Some of those are painful.
<hyper_ch> all of them are
<hyper_ch> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=348436
<ubottu> KDE bug 348436 in Desktop Containment "Clicking shell scripts on desktop opens Kate instead of running them" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<hyper_ch> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=348437
<ubottu> KDE bug 348437 in general "Kate doesn't save files anymore" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<hyper_ch> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=348434
<ubottu> KDE bug 348434 in general "Akonadi doesn't start anymore" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<lordievader> Let me see if I can confirm them.
<hyper_ch> I think the first two are somehow interlinked
<mparillo> I can confirm the first.
<lordievader> mparillo: Please do so in the bug report too :)
<hyper_ch> mparillo: add "me too"
<mparillo> Sorry that is what I meant. A "me too". I seem unable to change the status on bugs.kde.org the way I can on Launchpad.
<mparillo> done
<mparillo> My daughter found that, as I needed a shell script on the desktop folder view to launch the minecraft jar for her ;-)
<hyper_ch> :)
<lordievader> Hihi, for the first bug, here it tries to open the script with Okular.
<hyper_ch> lordievader: you're using the bug wrong ;)
<lordievader> hyper_ch: I did what you wrote ;)
<hyper_ch> lordievader: send me $ 10000.-
<hyper_ch> I'll only believe that you did what I wrote when I get that ;)
<lordievader> Variable ' ' not declared.
<hyper_ch> well, but it shows also for you that something isn't right
<lordievader> Exactly. Added my comment to the bug report.
<hyper_ch> oh, you're also from Tulip-and-wooden-shoes-land :)
<lordievader> Correct.
<hyper_ch> that's already two people that I know on freenode :)
<lordievader> Two?
<hyper_ch> you and vandenoever
<lordievader> Hmm, not a familiar name to me.
<hyper_ch> https://blogs.kde.org/2013/06/19/really-source-code-software
<hyper_ch> it's a good article
<lordievader> Yayy Gentoo :D
<hyper_ch> sounds like you've never tried nixos
<lordievader> Correct. But it was a stab at "Is that really the source code for this software?" (My answer would be "yes, I compiled it from that source")
<hyper_ch> I know :)
<lordievader> Ah I see why it opened in Okular rather than Kate. Kate wasn't installed.
<hyper_ch> kate not installed? oO
<lordievader> Don't judge! It was a debootstrap install. Rarely use Kate so I didn't notice ;)
<hyper_ch> I'm not judging
<hyper_ch> just eyeing you with suspicion
<hyper_ch> so, Okular is the next best thing to Kate
<hyper_ch> btw, I did update my pdf tools again today :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<hyper_ch> hi BluesKaj, already on 5.3.1?
<BluesKaj> yup
<hyper_ch> I already made a few bug reports and some can be confirmed ;)
<hyper_ch> do you have to powers to set them to confirmed?
<lordievader> hyper_ch: Okular was installed. Guess KDE thought, well next best thing. It did display the text though.
<hyper_ch> :)
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, well, atm I'm running 15.10, so i can't confirm
<hyper_ch> maybe you can confirm it on 15.10 also
<BluesKaj> which bug or bugs?
<hyper_ch> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=348436
<ubottu> KDE bug 348436 in Desktop Containment "Clicking shell scripts on desktop opens Kate instead of running them" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<hyper_ch> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=348437
<ubottu> KDE bug 348437 in general "Kate doesn't save files anymore" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<hyper_ch> and akonadi refuses to run fo rme :(
<NotTheOnion> ayup niggas
<BluesKaj> can't confirm the shell scipts nor that doesn't save files, both scripts I use worked and kate doers save my edited files. hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> you're doing it wrong ;)
<BluesKaj> NotTheOnion, speak English pls ,forget the cool homey crap talk
<hyper_ch> he left already
<BluesKaj> let me rephrase hyper_ch,  can't confirm the shell scripts nor that kate doesn't save files, both scripts I use worked and kate does save my edited files.
<hyper_ch> hmmmm....  still strange
<BluesKaj> good, idiots like that, we don't need
<hyper_ch> the not being able to save only happens when I open files from the desktop
<hyper_ch> opening them in kate or from dolphin works as it should
<hyper_ch> I suspect those two bugs are related somehow
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, uhm, then you're not using root permissions and if you try editing they won't save
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Why would you need root rights to edit something on the desktop?
<hyper_ch> why would I need root permissions?
<BluesKaj> dunno lordievader why would you ?
<BluesKaj> usually editing requires root permissions afaik , unless you open them in the file manager
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Precisely, so why did you say that you need it? "then you're not using root permissions"
<JunkHunk> hello I recently made a video using openshot and I use gwenview to import photos from camera...the point is that a thumbnails folder suddenly appeared in my home folder...does anybody know what is that for? why is it not in a hidden folder? or whether it is safe to delete it?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Editing requires write access to the file. If you are the owner you don't need root.
<BluesKaj> you can't save edits from desktop opened scripts or files afaik
<lordievader> If those files are yours I see no problem with opening them and editing them. (Or saving your edits for that matter)
<lordievader> You own the files, they are yours to change.
<BluesKaj> I don't drag text files or editable files to the desktop
<hyper_ch> also it worked up to 5.3.0
<hyper_ch> JunkHunk: it's save to delete... it will just speed up previews of pics
<JunkHunk> hyper_ch,  okay...
<__dan__> for me, that bug allows me to save only once, so it can't be permissions
<hyper_ch> __dan__: I thought you were gaming
<__dan__> yeah ArmA 3 was good but CSGO is still full of whiney kids
<__dan__> although I learnt some new russian words, I think
<hyper_ch> csgo?
<__dan__> Counter Strike: Global Offensive
<hyper_ch> the only think you'll ever need to know in russian is:  я хочу чтобы ты была мамой моих детей
<__dan__> man i knew you were a hacker
<__dan__> only hackers have those keys on their keyboard
<hyper_ch> copy'n'paste ;)
<hyper_ch> works wonders on utf-8 enabled systems
 * __dan__ eyes hyper_ch nervously
<hyper_ch> ?
<__dan__> ufw enable
<__dan__> woops wrong window
<__dan__> ;)
<hyper_ch> did you run it through google translate yet?
<__dan__> lol nah 1 sec
<hyper_ch> ;)
<__dan__> hahaha i hope not :P
<hyper_ch> the only thing you need to know in russian
<__dan__> i wouldn't even know how to begin pronouncing that
<hyper_ch> when you met a goodlooking russian girl, you don't need to say anything else
<__dan__> yeah unfortunately the only russian words I've learned are bad
<lordievader> Perhaps a move to #kubuntu-offtopic is a nice idea?
<hyper_ch> lordievader: not really:)
<hyper_ch> nobody else is asking for support
<lordievader> Then I'd like to point to the guide lines.
<__dan__> im already in there btw
<lordievader> hyper_ch: Doesn't matter. It is offtopic for this channel.
<__dan__> not exactly on topic
<hyper_ch> channel topic doesn't say anything about offtopic :)
<lordievader> No, but the guidelines do.
<lordievader> !offtopic | hyper_ch
<ubottu> hyper_ch: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<hyper_ch> well, since I use kubuntu, all questions are somehow kubuntu related
<__dan__> he's right dude, join offtopic
<__dan__> I have picture of official russian microphone to share with you
<hyper_ch> I don't like offtopic channels
<hyper_ch> time to leave this chan then
<__dan__> wow, maybe a little overreaction?
<hyper_ch> why, no offtopic in here
<__dan__> *facepalm*
<__dan__> I wonder if it's worth adding a small explanation to the bot of why the separation between support and chat is a good idea
<__dan__> "This allows us to better focus on support queries here, and reduces the time it takes for supporters and developers to read backlogs." etc
<Roey> HEY ALL
<Roey> hey all *
<Roey> sorry capslock
<Roey> __dan__:  I just wanted to say that I think this is an excellent idea
<Roey> __dan__:  and that this is what we did when making #kde-cafe as a chat adjunct for #kde-devel
<__dan__> hi Roey, thanks, obviously the wording is just off the top of my head, but it might have avoided what just happened here
<Roey> __dan__:  and it worked fabulously.
<__dan__> ah cool maybe we can steal your wording then haha :)
<Roey> hahaha alright, come visit #kde-cafe and check our topic ;)
<__dan__> I've got no idea who is in charge of the bot, but thanks for the invite :)
<Roey> sure!
<Roey> btw the people in #kde-cafe are /so/ friendly
<Roey> KDE devs and whatnot
<Roey> and also, the on-topic channel for #linguistics is in ##linguistics (yeah, freenode naming rules and all I know)
<__dan__> ah cool :) i have a lot of respect for the KDE devs, and i'm a big fan of their whole ethos
<xennex81> I am quite comfy in 14.10 again I must say (entirely offtopic :P)
<Roey> __dan__:  cool :)
<Roey> Also, in ##linguistics, it says this for the topic:
<Roey> ##linguistics :: About linguistics. Keep it civil. | Have a question? Ask and stick around.
<Roey> it used to say "on-topic only.  Keep it together, guys"
<__dan__> I never tried 14.10, I have 14.04 on this and my dev / storage server, a 14.04 VM on my windows box, and 15.04 on a new laptop I bought specifically for KDE 5 goodness :)
<xennex81> I wish I could have got 14.04.2 running, but it failed...
<xennex81> this iso at least worked
<__dan__> I'm running that on here now, what problems did you have?
<xennex81> I tried Ubuntu Server first. There was a mount bug that was related to FD0 being turned on in bios but not connected, as well as mounts giving problems for the CDROM/DVD itself
<xennex81> during the install
<xennex81> it is quite well documented or at least prevalent or visible on the internet, that bug
<xennex81> after that I tried Kubuntu 14.04.2 and I had boot issues after installation completed.
<xennex81> it wouldn't get past a certain point in the boot sequence, not sure at all what went wrong.
<__dan__> hmmm how odd, never experienced that myself
<xennex81> something seeming also to do with mounts? There was some "Starting Read ahead (.....) (other mounts)" thing that was the last message to be seen.
<xennex81> after that I gave up and just installed 14.10 again.
<xennex81> I would have wanted to be on LTS so at least the distro wouldn't run out on me.
<__dan__> yeah that's why I'm on 14.04 here
<bob> hello
<__dan__> hi bob
<Guest24884> I have upgrade to the latest Kubuntu, but the icon theme is not breeze like it's selected in systemsettings
<__dan__> hmmm I wonder if it's worth going into system settings, change to a different icon set, then change back to the one you want and restarting the machine?
<Guest24884> Cool, I have swith to breeze icon
<Guest24884> +c
<__dan__> another satisfied customer! haha
<Guest24884> thx
<Guest24884> ^^
<__dan__> yw :)
<Guest24884> Have a nice day
<__dan__> you too bud thx
<xennex81> __dan__: strange, I could not get *rid* of the Breeze Icons ;-)
<xennex81> I had these flat icons in the system tray
<__dan__> I don't mind the new theme at all, but I tend to live with a system for a while before I start tinkering with the visuals
<xennex81> now these same icons are still white and grey, but they are silverly
<BluesKaj> xennex81, the breeze theme is flat because it's differnt and suppoedly cool
<xennex81> :)
<xennex81> how cool :P
<xennex81> it don't mind it being there, as long as I can not select it ;-)
<xennex81> as long as I can make it look like 14.10
<D322i5_>  how do you remove  this error on accessing root /root/.rvm/scripts/rvm: No such file or directory
<xennex81> why are you accessing it D322i5_? I don't know what .rvm is
<__dan__> D322i5_: could you be a little more specific?
<__dan__> ruby version manager?
<__dan__> maybe you installed RVM as your user, and not as root, therefore the root shell is trying to look for that in $HOME and failing?
 * __dan__ is not big on ruby so isn't really sure
<D322i5_> __dan__ :I recently uninstalled RVM (Ruby Version Manager) from ubuntu 14.04. The terminal error appeared after I finished the RVM installation. The error appears every time I launch Terminal under root permissions
<__dan__> D322i5_: ahhh ok, it might be worth sudoing to root and having a look at your .bashrc and .profile files
<__dan__> sounds like RVM added something that runs when you fire up bash
<__dan__> and neglected to remove it during uninstall
<BluesKaj> was going to suggest a purge or remove RVM*
<BluesKaj> but he left
<__dan__> oh yeah
<__dan__> nvm
<Guest3305> ciao a tutti
<__dan__> hi
<Guest3305> tutto ok ?
<__dan__> sorry the only human language I understand is English
<__dan__> and I know how to ask someone if they want to buy a donkey in Spanish
<Guest3305> I understand, unfortunately with English are not very fast.
<Guest3305> Anyway, I wanted to ask you about using Kubuntu as one system.
<__dan__> ok :)
<xennex81> I just had this weird bug, I went into system standby and when I came back (from sleep/suspend) the Flash plugin in Firefox wouldn't play youtube video's properly anymore until I logged out and back in.
<Guest3305> Chi usa Kubuntu  come unico sistema operativo ?
<Guest3305> #Kubuntu-it
<xennex81> question: how can I stop firefox from loading folders of downloaded content in Gwenview :S.
<xennex81> I seriously don't want it to use gwenview (which is pointless) but just Dolphin
<mefisto> weird problem that started a few days ago: kde style seems to be stuck in gtk theme no matter which theme I choose in system settings, and some icons don't appear in some buttons
<xennex81> nvidia drivers reports errors, ie. it doesn't work ;-).
<xennex81> and deinstalling the driver requires a reboot after each component
<xennex81> beh
<xennex81> unworkable
<xennex81> of course there is no driver for windows 10 so I used the windows 8 one
<xennex81> oh wrong channel
<xennex81> I wanted offtopic
<KaiserA> Hey, I'm having trouble, for some reason my music players won't work, the rest of the applications that use audio do output, but amarok won't...
<KaiserA> Any clues?
<george_> KaiserA, I would start with the volume control in amarok. then go to amarok's settings>configure amarok> playback> configure phonon
<george_> can you give an example of another applicatin that can use the audio. eg youtube?
<mefisto> weird problem that started a few days ago: kde style seems to be stuck in gtk theme no matter which theme I choose in system settings, and some icons don't appear in some buttons
<KaiserA> Youtube does work
<KaiserA> let me check that
<mewshi> LogicalDash:? O.o
<kaiserA> Hello, fucked up my system here, is it possible to wire a sata to USB to get the data out of the hard drive?
<metallic> kaiserA: do you mean connecting your hard drive, by a USB connector, to another machine?
<kaiserA> Yeah
<metallic> If you mean what I think you mean, yes, it is possible
<kaiserA> Tried to use a live USB to upload the data to somewhere, but it won't let me manipulate the files
<Dragnslcr> Sure, buy a USB hard drive enclosure
<metallic> You can acquire it in some shop :)
<kaiserA> Everything is closed and I need to do it before Monday
<metallic> lol
<Dragnslcr> But if the computer still works, a LiveCD or LiveUSB will work fine
<metallic> Wake up soon on Monday
<kaiserA> Tried to do that, but it doesn't let me copy the files to anything
<kaiserA> Didn't let me compress them, copy them, nothing
<Dragnslcr> Well, you would someplace to copy them
<Dragnslcr> Can you mount the hard drive?
<kaiserA> Give me a sec, I'll boot it up again though the USB
<kaiserA> And by a sec I meant a while, God it's slow
<metallic> Does someone use here Konqueror for browsing the web? In my computer it randomly freezes sometimes :/
<metallic> if I wait long enough it will eventually come back to "life"
<metallic> but it is kind of annoying. Does someone else suffer this?
<kaiserA>  Fast forward a while got the files out and I'm reinstalling the OS
<kaiserA> I made an extra partition to install windows onto, I should leave it without a mounting point, right?
<metallic> yes
<metallic> Window's partitions are formatted as NTFS, in case you forgot :/
<kaiserA> I do know that, it's not like I have used it for years
<metallic> :>
<kaiserA> 25 BG should suffy for when I plonk w7 in there right?
<kaiserA> Gb
<kaiserA> Bloddy autocorrector
<metallic> Don't know, I have not used windows for a very long time
<metallic> :/
<kaiserA> Nor have I, I'm just leaving it there in the occasion I need it
<metallic> No need for Windows :>
<Etriaph> Does anyone know how to reset a kdetalk.net password?
<valorie> Etriaph: at the bottom of https://kdetalk.net/ it says: If you encounter problems, or simply have questions, you can send a mail to sysadmin@kde.org
<Etriaph> Ya, I sent the email, just thought there may be a password recovery for it through KDE Identity or something.
<valorie> dunno
<RamboJunior> Hi All
<RamboJunior> Can I get some help about my teamviewer icon is missing, after install it is loading and everything but no icon comes up in notification
<valorie> RamboJunior: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/06/where-are-my-systray-icons/
<valorie> in short: teamviewer needs to join the 21st century
<RamboJunior> just checkin the link just a secound
<RamboJunior> but i other words theres no way to get an icon next to clock?
<valorie> well, adding sni-qt or so helped
<valorie> !info sni-qt
<ubottu> sni-qt (source: sni-qt): indicator support for Qt. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.6-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 56 kB, installed size 183 kB
<valorie> but if they don't put in modern icons, it is hard to display them without using old broken stuff
<valorie> that said, if it is really important, you can install the old broken whatever-it-is
<RamboJunior> thank you, i will give it a shot, unfortunately I'm a new user of linux
<RamboJunior> Do you think, this "issue" is the same with version 14.04?
<valorie> no, this is a Plasma 5 issue
<valorie> 14.04 is still KDE4
<valorie> I assume that if someone (you?) files a bug with teamviewer
<valorie> they will make the necessary changes
<RamboJunior> Al right, thanks , yeah I will give them a heads up :)
<frowmanjo> Free SEO Analyzer/Optimizer + PDF Generator without shit signups or paying. thought i'd share - https://www.criosphinx.net/seo-checker SAVE & SHARE
<RamboJunior> thank you very much for your help Valorie
<valorie> isn't spam lovely
<valorie> who would have thought that it would haunt us in IRC too
<bprompt> you mean, you didn't click eagerly and repeatedly on that link for a free SEO?  ohh man, you're losing big savings
<RamboJunior> gonna check IRC as well
<valorie> heh
<f10> the vertical space for the title bar of breeze window decoration is much bigger in kubuntu than on my debian machine even though i set buttons to "small"... it's still huge, any idea how to fix this?
<nfk> f10, a screenshot would be helpful as well as if you have a high DPI display
<austin6598> what is the root password for tty1?
<Etriaph> 5.3.1 fixed the Swing issue, that's happy.
<austin6598> what is the root password for tty1?
<Etriaph> austin6598: The root password is the same for every console.
<austin6598> what is it? sorry im new to linux
<Etriaph> austin6598: There's no default.  You can set it by sudoing to root.
<austin6598> what is the command for that?
<Etriaph> austin6598: Do: sudo -i
<Etriaph> austin6598: It'll ask for your account password
<Etriaph> austin6598: If you're not on the sudoers list you won't be able to sudo to root.
<austin6598> sudo -i
<austin6598> password:
<austin6598> password incorrect
<Etriaph> austin6598: Did you install Kubuntu yourself?
<austin6598> yes
<austin6598> i did ctrl alt f1 to get to tty1
<Etriaph> austin6598: Then the user account you created when the system was intsalled should be on the sudoers list; when you do: sudo -i the password it asks you for is *your* password
<Etriaph> austin6598: Login as your account on tty1 then sudo at the command prompt
<austin6598> i am already logged in
<austin6598> i just want to use tty1 as root
<Etriaph> austin6598: I understand, but you have to change root's password first.
<austin6598> ok how
<Etriaph> austin6598: For that you need to sudo to root or run passwd through sudo
<nfk> austin6598, why would you want to do that? is there some problem?
<nfk> i hope you're not trying to install nvidia driver that way
<austin6598> plasma crashed and i need to relaunch it
<nfk> muahaha
<austin6598> ok i typed in my username and logged into my account through ttty1
<nfk> root ash nothing to do with that
<nfk> *has
<austin6598> what is the command to start kde plasma?
<nfk> i'm pretty sure with plasma 2 it should relaunch itself automatically, if not, try alt+f2 and if it shows a prompt on the upper part of your presumably black screen try log out or leave (and if it's localized, in your local language)
<nfk> austin6598, log out and log back in, or just kill -u `whoami` from tty1 (but not as root)
<austin6598> there is no way to just relaunch it?
<nfk> sorry
<nfk> my bad' killall -u `whoami`
<austin6598> alt f2 shows the search
<nfk> austin6598, it should relaunch automatically
<Etriaph> Hit Alt-F2 and type: plasmashell
<bprompt> austin6598:     check alt-f7
<austin6598> can i paste in tty1?
<nfk> if not, i'd just log out/kill all processes for that user and log in once more
<nfk> austin6598, yes and no
<austin6598> Etriaph> thanks that worked
<nfk> austin6598, are you really a noob? you sound awful well verced in this stuff
<austin6598> well i was using opensuse
<austin6598> just got kubuntu
<austin6598> im sort of experienced
<austin6598> im only 16, use windows a lot
<nfk> sounds more like a troll to me
<nfk> whatever
<austin6598> oh
<austin6598> sorry
<bprompt> opensuse with kde?
<austin6598> yes, now i am transferring everything over to kubuntu
<bprompt> for kde is kde, regardless of the distribution
<Etriaph> nfk: Please try to be polite, everyone starts somewhere.
<austin6598> expect to see me here a lot in the future. not a troll, just an idiot
<nfk> Etriaph, sadly i have seen my share of trolls and quite a few will act like noobs
<bprompt> austin6598:    "Don't let life discourage you; everyone who got where he is had to begin where he was."   ~~Richard L. Evans~~
<austin6598> :D
<Etriaph> nfk: I understand your motivation, but giving someone the benefit of the doubt is more of an accepting stance when someone is new to the community.
<nfk> yeah, i try to keep that in mind IRL (though it's sometimes extremely hard to do that) but internet is a bit of a wild west be them social networks or irc
<Etriaph> I've been using Linux for more than 15 years, when I started I had to use startx to get a GUI
<Etriaph> KDE 1 baby haha
<nfk> no way
<nfk> are you sure it was just 15 years ago?
<Etriaph> Well, 1999
<Etriaph> Or 98 maybe?
<nfk> i first experienced kde like 13 years ago and it was 3.2 or 3.3 already
<Etriaph> Nah
<bprompt> same here
<nfk> same what?
<bprompt> I had... hmmm kde 3.0 I think, way back then
<Etriaph> Ah, I guess it was
<bprompt> around 99 or so
<Etriaph> Holy crap
<Etriaph> 2002
<austin6598> is there any way to copy and paste a panel keeping all the widgets. i want 2 since i have 2 monitors
<Etriaph> I was running KDE on RedHat 5.0
<Etriaph> In 98/99ish
<bprompt> hell, I was running slackware off a floppy :P
<nfk> austin6598, you can probably do it manually by editing some files when KDE is  not running but i'd refreain from that and just create a new pannel on the other screen
<Etriaph> austin6598: Creating a panel and adding stuff to it takes just a few minutes.
<nfk> did you really customise it that bdly that you can't recreate it within minutes?
<Etriaph> bprompt: Now that's a dated scene :D
<nfk> my desktop is probably one of a kind worldwide yet it woud take like 2 or 3 minutes to set up from default install
<Etriaph> bprompt: I was running an eggdrop bot off of my P90; 16Mb RAM and 2.1Gb HDD
<austin6598> plasma keeps crashing
<bprompt> used to run mandrake 7  and SuSE 9.2 on a dual boot, and win98 on a 3rd partition
<Etriaph> austin6598: Have you updated your insall yet?
<austin6598> yes
<austin6598> i installed google chrome, synergy, and a few widgets
<Etriaph> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-applications-15041-available-kubuntu-1504
<austin6598> fully system updated
<Etriaph> You'll want to add that repo.
<Etriaph> It stabilizes a lot of things.
<nfk> bprompt, i did my debian or was it freebsd(?) installs with 3 floppies just some 10 years ago
<nfk> yep, i probably got my first dvd-rw back in 2005 or somesuch and till then i had only floppies, iirc
<Etriaph> nfk: Used to make a floppy for FTP install
<Etriaph> Slow.........
<bprompt> must have been freebsd if any, 10 years ago, that was more than 10 floppies, more like ...  let's see 2005.. more like one or maybe 2 cds, 1 cd for install and 2 for optional apps
<nfk> yeah, my net was fairly slow back then as well
<nfk> something like 10 or 20 Mbps
<bprompt> floppies install tis more  like 20years ago
<nfk> nowadays that's a slow torrent :D
<Etriaph> Ya, I like my 50Mbps
<nfk> bprompt, netinstall naturally
<bprompt> hmm
<Etriaph> bprompt: Ya, I installed RPMs via the RedHat FTP repository.
<nfk> it sometimes took multiple attempts to contact the bsd/debian server in the neighbouring contry too
<Etriaph> One... package... at... a... time
<nfk> Etriaph, when i started with linux i had no net at all, so it was 0 packages per year
<Etriaph> nfk: That's some time ago.  :D
<nfk> and it as some mandrake 9.x so it was basically partically broken at all times
<austin6598> is it possible to re order the icons in the system tray?
<Etriaph> austin6598: Not that I know of.
<nfk> Etriaph, not that much really, i got 54k cable via proxy about 11 years ago
<nfk> then it went decent half a year or a year later
<bprompt> Etriaph:     my suse 9.2 I bought the dvd, came with a heapload of apps in it, so pretty much its own repository... and now and then, I still hop around at www.rpmseek.com    <-- they do rpms as well as debs
<austin6598> is there an easy way to get a list of all my widgets on opensuse kde 4?
#kubuntu 2015-05-31
<nfk> and then as i was near end of my secondary eduation it went crazy - fiber to premise and whatnot
<Etriaph> austin6598: Try #opensuse (if that's a channel)
<nfk> when i read it in the local newspaper i proclaimed it was some april fools joke (it was around april 1st)
<austin6598> its just another kde
<Etriaph> Dinner time, bbiab.
<austin6598> its #suse
<Etriaph> austin6598: Questions about SuSE should go to that channel.
<austin6598> ok
<nfk> naturally it turned out that it was no joke and the whole town was really getting a fiber overhaul
<bprompt> http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode   <--- to check for channels
<nfk> austin6598, there's not that many widgets, it's probably just default and extra though plasma 2 might have less or they might have been split up, not sure
<nfk> currently i'm using my trusty gentoo workstation/server
<nfk> kubuntu is for my laptop where i can't be bothered to keep a rolling distro, much less gentoo
<nfk> damn, so late, night
<austin6598> why are some apps in muon discover not showing the latest version available on their website?
<bprompt> austin6598:      repositories carry the "compiled" packages in .deb, of the app, the latest version issued by the app developer, may or may not be available by him/herself in deb or rpm or whatever other binary, and usually is available as source to be compiled, and it'd differ a bit from the one the repository has, since the repository has the one they've compiled and test it
<austin6598> i am trying to install this so i typed in terminal sudo -i and then what it said on the site http://pithos.github.io/#install
<austin6598> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/WyYPDTyb/
<austin6598> everything looks right but i dont see the program
<bprompt> some devs provide a binary download from their website, most provide the source for compiling though, and versions from what the repository devs have compiled, and what the latest build the developer has, would have a time difference, by definition the developer would be ahead in the versioning
<bprompt> austin6598:     often times you could find some precompiled material in places like rpmfind.com  or rpmseek.com , regardless of the name, they have rpm's as well as .debs
<austin6598> bprompt ok but why didnt what i do work
<bprompt> just keep in mind the version and libs needed, just because the .deb is there, doesn't mean, is for your architecture or distribution version
<austin6598> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/uPLlUeXH/
<bprompt> austin6598:     did you add the repository yet?  did it work?
<austin6598> i believe so
<austin6598> root@Austin-Desktop:~# sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pithos/ppa
<austin6598>  
<austin6598>  More info: https://launchpad.net/~pithos/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<austin6598> Press [ENTER] to continue or ctrl-c to cancel adding it
<bprompt> austin6598:     Pithos 1.1.1 requires GTK 3.14+ (Ubuntu 15.04, Fedora 21).   <--- in case you missed it btw
<austin6598> so how should i install this?
<austin6598> i am running kubuntu 15.04
<Etriaph> austin6598: http://paste.kde.org/ paste there and then put the link in the channel if you want to show output please.
<austin6598> yea my client has a built in pastebin i used it earlier but it looked like you didnt see it
<austin6598> "did you add the repository yet?  did it work?" after i sent the pastebin link
<austin6598> sorry about that
<austin6598> kde plasma 5 is constantly crashing
<austin6598> it looks like there is something wrong with a graphics driver, i keep getting a notification for it and everything appears glitchy
<Voyage_> I want performance at the cost of beauty in Kubuntu. What are my ways?
<invaderzim123> Hello all! My sddm is screwed, after booting no login manager appears, only the message "Starting version 219". Looked in forums and no options have worked. Any ideas?
<invaderzim123> Tried removing, purging, reinstalling, changing to XDM and coming back, issuing systemctl enable commands... Nothing makes SDDM show up after boot.
<invaderzim123> I'm getting into KDE typing startx
<invaderzim123> It started happening after a plasma crash, when I was on unicorn plasma 5 preview...
<MichaelP> Guys that do Netrunner are the guys that back kubuntu right ?
<valorie> invaderzim left
<valorie> :(
<valorie> MichaelP: Blue Systems makes netrunner and supports Kubuntu as well
<valorie> and KDE
<MichaelP> That what i thought... So since there is only one person ever in the netruuner channel... who supports them?
<MichaelP> valorie: when you said and KDE.. So they back the kde project as well ?
<valorie> not sure about IRC
<valorie> yes, they are sponsoring Akademy this year
<MichaelP> ok
<valorie> and pay developers to work on KDE as well as Kubuntu and netrunner
<valorie> but this would be a better conversation for #kubuntu-offtopic
<MichaelP> I making live usb of Kubunti 15.04 right now. Netrunner 16 is good.. Uses to much ram
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I've never tried netrunner
<MichaelP> open firefox.. your at 1.7 gig
<MichaelP> It is kubuntu with 10x to much crap installed
<MichaelP> boot 15.04 give it a shot
<hudsonkem> hello, I have been got "kwin , command not found" when tried "kwin --help"
<valorie>  hudsonkem, I'm not sure what you are trying to do, but you might find help in #plasma once some devels are awake
<valorie> it's about 3am in europe where most of them live
<hudsonkem> okay thx, ... my compositor not working as  well, kubuntu 15.04+kde 5.3.1
<valorie> hudsonkem: he'll probably want the output to `qdbus org.kde.KWin /KWin supportInformation`
<valorie> when he comes online, which as I said, might be some hours
<hudsonkem> ok thx again
<SergioEDuran1> Hello
<valorie> hi SergioEDuran1, can we help?
<SergioEDuran1> Of course
<SergioEDuran1> there is some plasma 5 homerun like app launcher?
<valorie> I can't recall what homerun was, but right-click on the launcher and try the alternatives
<SergioEDuran1> I searched on the NetRunner packages and there is not homerun anymore
<valorie> there are alternatives for most everything in the panel
<valorie> !info homerun
<ubottu> Package homerun does not exist in vivid
<SergioEDuran1> nope
<bshah> there is no fullscreen launcher.. no
<SergioEDuran1> so sad
<SergioEDuran1> the actual kickoff looks beautyfull on Kubuntu but not on Netrunner with it's artwor
<SergioEDuran1> k
<bshah> maybe try kicker.. :)
<bshah> it have more features then kickoff
<SergioEDuran1> I am using it
<SergioEDuran1> the more classical launcher no?
<SergioEDuran1> the one wich Blue systems proposed and is now the replacement of the  applications menu
<SergioEDuran1> previously named homerun kicker
<drawkward> I accidentally close the search bar in muon. Now I can't find a way to get it back. Is this a bug?
<drawkward> How do I get back the search bar in Muon?
<__dan__> drawkward: tried CTRL-F ?
<valorie> drawkward: try Control+M
<__dan__> lol touche :P
<drawkward> __dan__: valorie Yes I tried both. Doesn't seem to work
<drawkward> control+shift+M gives me a weird dialog box saying Muon has super cow powers!
<__dan__> which version of Kubuntu?
<bshah> :D
<valorie> ha!
<__dan__> ahahah awesome
<bshah> easter eggg..
<bshah> :p
<__dan__> anyone else trying that: turn your sound down :P
<drawkward> 14.10
<__dan__> ahhh ok i was trying on 15.04, i have a 14.04 machine here tho
<valorie> so when I click on teh > on the right above the search field, it gets covered up
<valorie> but when I click it again, that disappears, and there is the search field again
<valorie> this is in 15.04
<__dan__> yeah I just disabled my toolbar on 14.04 and now i dont know how to get it back either
<valorie> but afaik muon has not been ported to plasma5 anyway
<valorie> control+M usually
<valorie> toggles
<__dan__> nope
<__dan__> used the little menu button top right of window, "show toolbar" and now i believe i'm in the same boat as drawkward
<valorie> dan, the main taskbar?
<__dan__> yeah the one with the search bar on it
<valorie> or the the one in muon
<__dan__> oh sorry yeah it's within the muon window
<__dan__> remembers the setting too
<drawkward> I find this very weird.
<drawkward> But the super cow powers was an interesting thing to chance upon!
<valorie> Settings > show toolbar
<__dan__> hehe ya i never seen that before
<__dan__> yeah thats the one valorie
<valorie> again, you can toggle back and forth
<valorie> love the super cow powers!
<bshah> apt-get install moo
<__dan__> i dont get any options whatsoever, as soon as i disable that toolbar, i just get the main page with the showcase and categories
<drawkward> hehe
<drawkward> __dan__: same here.
<valorie> ah, you are talking about muon discover
<valorie> ok
<drawkward> thats interesting bshah!
<__dan__> 14.04 gives the option to untick "show toolbar" seems to be a point of no return
<__dan__> 15.04 doesn't have that option
<__dan__> tbh i dont use muon
<valorie> !info moo
<__dan__> just found a guy on askubuntu with exactly the same problem, no replies
<ubottu> Package moo does not exist in vivid
<valorie> I would ask on the KDE forums rather
<valorie> or even Kubuntuforums
<bshah> valorie: moo is easter egg in apt-get no package..
<valorie> ah
<valorie> it's been so long since I played with it
<valorie> there is a train too?
<bshah> sl
<__dan__> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=326713
<ubottu> KDE bug 326713 in discover "Toolbar cannot be unhidden." [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<__dan__> clearly not fixed in KDE 4
<drawkward> :(
<__dan__> wait tho
<valorie> nope, but the fix is committed
<__dan__> open a konsole
<__dan__> use this command:
<__dan__> rm .kde/share/config/muon-discoverrc
<__dan__> restart muon
<__dan__> thank the lord not all KDE software is this stupid
<valorie> well, someone tried to be too clever by half
<__dan__> indeed haha
<valorie> control+m used to work everywhere
<valorie> bshah: sl is delightful
<__dan__> i was never a fan of muon tbh, always seemed flakey, on many installs it has never shown all available software, just a wacky subset thereof
<valorie> this makes me miss asquiaquarium
<drawkward> __dan__: thanks!
<__dan__> drawkward: anytime bud :)
<valorie> oops, asciiaquarium
<valorie> dan, discover is not a package manager, it's a Software Center
<valorie> you want plain old muon
<__dan__> potato potaahto :P
<valorie> better than synaptic
<__dan__> i just use aptitude tbh
<valorie> which used to be tops
<valorie> I use apt usually
<valorie> but try to use the updater, etc. like our users usually do
<__dan__> yeah i dont mind the updater so much
<valorie> besides, it's cute
<daniel> is it normal for KDE-GSoC mentors to be super-busy and not reply to emails?
<valorie> if I just updated its own state, I would be perfectly happy with it
<valorie> daniel: no
<valorie> shall we take this to #kde-soc however?
<valorie> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<valorie> Guest37224:^^^
<Guest37224> thanks*
<Guest37224> thanls
<__dan__> don't mean to speak too soon, but it looks like the lockscreen may be fixed for me
<__dan__> (was still broken with yesterday's PPA but today's is looking hopeful)
<soee_> __dan__: what exactyl was wrong ?
<__dan__> soee_: it would randomly lock up 1 cpu 100% and become unresponsive
<__dan__> while I realise it's a lock screen that's taking the job a little too seriously
<__dan__> i have the lock screen set to activate 10 seconds after the screen blanks, and i noticed my laptop kicking up the fans shortly thereafter, at which point it wouldn't respond to my password
<__dan__> but so far, so good :)
<Gachr> Hi guys, I'm pretty new to KDE - how to see current actions in Dolphin?
<krise> have anyone here replaced their android os with cyanogen os ?
<Gachr> krise: I did.
<krise> was it worth it ?
<krise> im rookie with linux and android but i like to switch to gyno.I need step by step help from someone
<Gachr> krise: It really depends on your phone.
<krise> xperia m2
<Gachr> I wouldn't do it on phones with good OSes, like Sony's.
<Gachr> Oh, then it's not worth it, Sony is the best imho.
<krise> ok
<krise> good to know :)
<krise> what makes it best ?
<Gachr> It just looks very nice and runs well, I don't expect more. Of course it depends how fast it works on your phone. All the modding and stuff is fun, but not too practical.
<krise> so far i have no problems, long time sony  user
<krise> thanks
<__dan__> +1 for cyanogenmod, great project
<__dan__> Gachr: current actions in dolphin like file copies that are in progress, etc?
<Gachr> __dan__ yes, I'm compressing lots of stuff and I have no progress bar, really annoying
<__dan__> hmmm I'm not sure about compressing files ... move / copy usually shows progress in the notifications area
<__dan__> yeah I don't get any progress notification for compressing files either :/
<__dan__> if I compress using the Ark program itself, I do get an indication that it's doing something, but no kind of progress bar or ETA
<__dan__> would be nice to have a status window like the 7-Zip GUI program on Windows (% done, bytes/sec throughput, compression ratio, ETA, etc)
<Gachr> Alright, it finished just now.
<Gachr> It compressed it by 200MB, wow...
<Gachr> 28GiB
<__dan__> lol what you compressing?
<Gachr> __dan__: my whole archive; documents, photos and other stuff
<__dan__> photos and videos wont compress but you should get reasonable compression with documents and config files etc
<Gachr> Yeah, I guess that these 200MB were documents. Do you know how to get the archive into multiple pieces in Ark?
<__dan__> i doubt you can do that, Ark is a very basic program
<Gachr> __dan__: What would you recommend then?
<__dan__> 7zip command line should do everything you need
<__dan__> automatically split into volumes, and probably better compression than whatever Ark uses by default
<Gachr> I never used it from cmd.
<__dan__> yeah I don't often, but I see it has an option like -v10m will split into 10 meg volumes
<__dan__> 7z a -v10m /media/somewhere/myarchive.7z /home/gachr/*
<__dan__> i assume something like that would be a good start
<Gachr> I just need to split it in half, it's 27.6GiB and I just need to fit it on a memory stick that's 14.7GB
<Gachr> Thanks __dan__.
<__dan__> if you already have the archive done in another program, there's always the linux split command
<__dan__> yw :)
<enfjoao> Hey guys.
<enfjoao> How do you use kde partitionmanager to disable an automatic partition mount?
<enfjoao> I can click the "no automatic mount" checkbox, but it does not have an "ok" or "save" box, so the changes are discarded
<loma2015> listchans
<brad1001> Hi
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<svend-ev> hejsa
<solo_> hi all.
<eric850> salut à tous
<eric850> deiz mat d'an holl
<lordievader> o/
<lordievader> !french | eric850
<ubottu> eric850: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<solo_> Как настроить Notepad++ в kubuntu ?
<lordievader> !russian | solo_
<ubottu> solo_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<solo_> oh sorri
<MichaelP> 15.04 not making it past the part of the install screen where it ask if you want to choose to install 3rd party software or download updates while installing
<lordievader> MichaelP: Is this through the live-environment or did you click the install button right away?
<MichaelP> lordievader: both
<MichaelP> never mind it made it after 5 minutes
<lordievader> Hmm... if I rember correctly the next step was disk setup. Any special disk configurations?
<lordievader> Ah, okay ;)
<MichaelP> lordievader: was just being slow ar reading drive partitions i guess
<lordievader> Perhaps.
<MichaelP> it took to long to go from prepare to disk setup
<Guest81379> HOLA
<lordievader> o/
<Mekzholan> Hi, since I've updated to Kubuntu 15.04 my Firefox doesn't respect the virtual desktops any more after session restore. (I.e. all windows are created on the first virtual deskptop - but I had one on each...).
<Mekzholan> Is that a known problem? Can I fix it somehow?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<MichaelP> so far 15.04 seems pretty good. Still has the upstream bugs that been there since day 1 of kf5 krunner closing plasma closing
<__dan__> ya I'm still getting the 100% cpu bug with the lockscreen, thought the backports PPA update today fixed it but alas not :/
<MichaelP> I never had 100% cpu usage... and i'm AMD E1 2100 dual core 1GHZ
<BluesKaj> MichaelP, use system monitor to find what's using up all the cpu
<BluesKaj> MichaelP, it could be file indexing or baloo search/akonadi server if you use kmail kontact wtc
<BluesKaj> wtc= etc
<__dan__> BluesKaj: was me with the 100% cpu
<__dan__> i already know what it is tho, i believe it's a known bug
<BluesKaj> __dan__, are you on konversation? Because it had a bug
<MichaelP> BluesKaj: don't use kmail or anything like that.... Funny how Netrunner 16 is Kubuntu 15.04 i don't have the problems with it as i have had her in the last hour... kwin closing
<__dan__> BluesKaj: I use Konversation but not on my 15.04 machine
<BluesKaj> MichaelP, sorry i misread the problem you mention , didn't realize you were referring to __dan__ 's cpu usage
<MichaelP> Konversation is what im using right now.. what bug does it have ?
<__dan__> the 100% cpu is when the screen lock is running, sometimes it will lock up and hit 100% on one core with kscreengreeter or something named similar, becomes unresponsive etc
<BluesKaj> my problem with the 100% cpu usage was solved by upgrading to plasma 5.3
<MichaelP> plasma 5.3 need ppa for that ?
<yanite> ?
<MichaelP> yep got it.. ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<__dan__> yep thats the one :)
<MichaelP> i been running 5.3.. arch .. KaOS.. Netrunner 16
<MichaelP> KaOS No KDE4 in it
<BluesKaj> MichaelP, so you're not on kubuntu?
<MichaelP> BluesKaj: yeah 15.04... I was saying i been using plasma 5.3 in those others
<BluesKaj> yeah MichaelP , using netrunner 16 as well here just as an experiment
<MichaelP> BluesKaj: i like netrunner
<BluesKaj> yes, it's a nice OS. I like it so far .
<f10> I migrated from debian to kubuntu. I set the button size to "small" in breeze window decoration settings. It's still bigger than in debian. Any ideas why? Debian (siduction packages): http://postimg.org/image/ujglrj48h/full  Kubuntu: http://postimg.org/image/uxhxr4oc1/full/
<BluesKaj> hmm, konverstion just crashed here, that's a new problem
<7GHAACS5W> Hello
<lordievader> o/
<7GHAACS5W> after upgrade to kubuntu 15.04 i see each time my computer loads OS blue box that tells to upgrade flash
<7GHAACS5W> notification
<7GHAACS5W> i try to install and it always fails
<7GHAACS5W> flash works for me for firefox and chromium-based browsers
<7GHAACS5W> anmd i think it latest
<ronnoc> BluesKaj: Morning
<7GHAACS5W> how to tell os that it's ok?
<BluesKaj> Morning ronnoc
<7GHAACS5W> it doesn't stops show that message after upgrade
<BluesKaj> 7GHAACS5W, lsb_release -a in the terminal
<BluesKaj> oops sorry 7GHAACS5W , I misread
<7GHAACS5W> No LSB modules are available.
<7GHAACS5W> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<7GHAACS5W> Description:    Ubuntu 15.04
<7GHAACS5W> Release:        15.04
<7GHAACS5W> Codename:       vivid
<ronnoc> 7GHAACS5W: Have you tried installing kubuntu-restricted-extras and kubuntu-restricted-addons?
<ronnoc> Also, Chrome has it's own built-in flash so if you use Chrome you always have the latest flash installed
<7GHAACS5W> ah ok
<7GHAACS5W> i understand
<7GHAACS5W> 11.2.202.460 is latest for firefox
<7GHAACS5W> and it's already installed
<7GHAACS5W> so i need to tell somehow to stop notify me
<7GHAACS5W> does i'm right?
<7GHAACS5W> i think that this is not really clear to end-user
<7GHAACS5W> i don't want to turn off notification, but OS i think need understand that i used actual version
<7GHAACS5W> and stop to display notification for this case
<7GHAACS5W> is it bug or my misconfiguration?
<7GHAACS5W> ronnoc: i did insyall few days ago ubuntu-restricted-extras
<7GHAACS5W> is it not the same?
<BluesKaj> 7GHAACS5W, I had the same notice popup for a cpouple of weeks, but after the last upgrade it stopped
<BluesKaj> 7GHAACS5W, set the notice to hide if it annoys you
<7GHAACS5W> my system is upgrated to last packages as it shows me
<BluesKaj> try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in the terminal to get the latest if you haven't done so yet
<7GHAACS5W> if i hide notice - does it will appears if something real needed will be here? for example flash will have new version
<BluesKaj> it's already the newest version by default
<7GHAACS5W> i have kubuntu 15.04
<BluesKaj> yes
<7GHAACS5W> but what reason for this notify? and why it fails if i try to install
<BluesKaj> because it's already installed
<BluesKaj> the notification is a bug
<7GHAACS5W> i'm wait when linux will be easy in easy cases...like windows
<7GHAACS5W> ah this is bug ok
<BluesKaj> linux is more flexible than windows, you just need experience to make it easier
<7GHAACS5W> i know - as i'm am programmer...it's cool for my own...but i'm wait when it will be more usability..one-click and resolve
<BluesKaj> 7GHAACS5W, well there's dualboot and VMs
<7GHAACS5W> no i want to be linux only guy..i use linux near 8 years
<7GHAACS5W> kde-based
<7GHAACS5W> i don't know, maybe now gnome unity is more user-friendly than kde...
<7GHAACS5W> but when it appears for me to load windows - i see that it easy for easy things...more user-friendly
<7GHAACS5W> i mean i feel that linux-based system can give us surprises with new bugs..
<7GHAACS5W> at any time
<lordievader> 7GHAACS5W: Could you pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get -s dist-upgrade'?
<BluesKaj> 7GHAACS5W, I doubt you will find unity easier to use than kde/plasma..Plasma 5 is in development at the moment and most apps are still running in plasma 4, so the integration and transition to plsama 5 is still ongoing
<BluesKaj> err plasma 5
<7GHAACS5W> https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8835279
<7GHAACS5W> it's in russian
<7GHAACS5W> i mean terminal
<7GHAACS5W> it's tells that all is upgrated
<7GHAACS5W> i feel that i like plasma 5..it's much better than 4th
<7GHAACS5W> i like controlls - they more compact
<lordievader> Hmm, no flash stuff.
<7GHAACS5W> yes, as i said flash plugin in firefo is latest as tells official adobe site
<7GHAACS5W> *firefox
<joaom> oi
<lordievader> o/
<joaom> anybody here?
<lordievader> !pm | joaom
<ubottu> joaom: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Unit193> /msg lordievader Did you steal my tacos again?
<Unit193> Oops.
<swex> hi there
<swex> Is there anybody whos plasmashell  freezes in vivid backports?
<austin6598> how do i install this in kubuntu: http://www.atareao.es/ubuntu/enviar-archivos-desde-ubuntu-a-android-con-pushbullet/#more-9292
<austin6598> translate to english
<lordievader> austin6598: Nautilus is used in Unity/Gnome, not in KDE. We have Dolphin.
<austin6598>  lordievader will this package work if i install it
<austin6598> it also says nemo
<lordievader> Well, you can use Nautilus within KDE. But it probably won't integrate well with the rest of the desktop.
<lordievader> For Nemo, I have no idea what it is.
<lordievader> !info nemo
<ubottu> nemo (source: nemo): File manager and graphical shell for Cinnamon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.4-2 (vivid), package size 728 kB, installed size 2859 kB
<lordievader> Hmm... Well we have Dolphin ;)
<austin6598> when i try to install the repo it says it doesnt know the command
<austin6598> im guessing there is another command besides add apt
<lordievader> austin6598: Now I understand the blog post you linked to. It shows how to install the pushbullet thingie, whatever that is, to Nuatilus or Nemo.
<lordievader> austin6598: You might want to checkout http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/pushbullet-indicator-send-files-links.html
<lordievader> austin6598: Or https://github.com/dpanda/pushbullet-kde-servicemenu
<austin6598> !info Atareao
<ubottu> Package Atareao does not exist in vivid
<austin6598> would it be best to install from a repo so it updates automatically?
<lordievader> Usually yes, however the repo doesn't have everything.
<austin6598> which is the best one to install?
<lordievader> austin6598: Of what?
<austin6598> pushbullet
<austin6598> i need it for dolphin kde
<austin6598> i just need the best one but idk which one to use
<lordievader> A quick google search led to the results I posted earlier. I have no idea what is the best. Try for yourself ;)
<austin6598> is dolphin specific to kde?
<lordievader> Err, it can be used under other DE's too. But it has strong ties with KDE.
<austin6598> im trying the repo one
<austin6598> it installed but i dont see it
<austin6598> i did this:
<austin6598> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/KwRo7Odu/
<austin6598> how do i uninstall pushbullet-indicator, i think i did this wrong
<valorie> what was the output of that command, austin6598?
<lordievader> austin6598: Nothing went wrong with installing. Did you launch the indicator?
<austin6598> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin
<austin6598> i dont see the indicator anywhere, i searched my programs
<lordievader> austin6598: Perhaps in a terminal 'pushbullet-indicator'?
<tessarakt> Hi!
<tessarakt> When will Kubuntu upgrade to KDE Frameworks 5.10?
<austin6598> pushbullet-indicator: command not found
<austin6598> austin@Austin-Desktop:~$
<austin6598> what is the password for this:
<austin6598> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/D8lGrVut/
<lordievader> austin6598: There is no root password in Ubuntu. Why do you require a root login?
<austin6598> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/RAPmFKRq/
<lordievader> austin6598: Use sudo for that. No need for a full on root login.
<austin6598> what is the difference between them
<austin6598> ok it worked
<lordievader> austin6598: su is switch user. Without an argument root is assumed. sudo gives you root rights temporarily.
<austin6598> what is the root password?
<austin6598> do i type sudo "my user password"
<Gamayun> austin6598: There isn't any. You can do 'sudo su' if you're crazy enough :P (or set a root password)
<tessarakt> hm, is there no "Kubuntu Updates" ppa for 15.04?
<tessarakt> wxl: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<tessarakt> sorry, wxl, did not mean to highlight you
<austin6598> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/oIr9afUC/
<austin6598> why cant i use it?
<lordievader> tessarakt: There is the backports ppa.
<lordievader> austin6598: Yes with sudo you use your user password.
<austin6598> no i mean the pushbullet program, i cant use it
<austin6598> i dont see it anywhere
<Gamayun> austin6598: It's an indicator for Unity as far as I can see... So won't show up on Plasma/Kubuntu.
<Gamayun> If it's android you're wanting to use it with, I'd go for KDE Connect ;)
<austin6598> no iphone, also have the program on other pc's
<austin6598> how can i remove this now, and its repo
<Gamayun> dunno then
<Gamayun> austin6598: sudo apt-get remove
<Gamayun> and apt-add-repository --remove
<Gamayun> or through the gui
<austin6598> apt-add-repository --remove ppa:atareao/atareao
<austin6598> in muon discover there is a sources tab but i cant remove them
<austin6598> ok i did it in konsole
<metRo_> Hi all :)
<metRo_> I just upgrade my kubuntu
<metRo_> and I can't connect to newer wifi networks
<metRo_> because kwallet freeze
<metRo_> I read that kwaller doesn't work on KDE 5
<metRo_> so how should I connect to newer wifi networks?
<jose__> Hola Buenas tardes
<Hacker_TO> Hi where can I find a sample systemd script for postgresql
<valorie> hmmm, dunno, but it doesn't really sound like kubuntu support
<valorie> Hacker_TO: you might have better luck in #ubuntu
<valorie> or #postgresql
<Hacker_TO> thanks asking there!
#kubuntu 2016-05-30
<schnoodles> Has anyone had any trouble with Dolphin not picking up windows shares?
<ahoneybun> schnoodles: not using samba so not here
<schnoodles> Sorry I should say any shared drives. I cannot even pick up my Synology NAS.
<schnoodles> Ok it seems to be working now. Excuse me :)
<prabhushakti> Does anyone know how to check whats downloading in discover?
<prabhushakti> anyone here to help?
<ahoneybun> open up Discover?
<prabhushakti> yes
<prabhushakti> Is it possible to add a single key shortcut for dash?
<ahoneybun> dash?
<prabhushakti> application dashboard
<ahoneybun> oh like Kickoff
<prabhushakti> yeah
<ahoneybun> there is no way as KDE uses modifior
<ahoneybun> like alt+a
<prabhushakti> ah!
<prabhushakti> ok thanks u r very helpful
<ahoneybun> np
<prabhushakti> I've been trying to add widgets on my panels but its not working! yeah i use drag n drop way ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> prabhushakti: yea press and hold widgets to get them on the panel
<ahoneybun> if they are on the desktop then press and hold them to move and resize
<prabhushakti> how to resize?
<ahoneybun> press and hold will make a pop up show up on the side of the widget with a resize button
<prabhushakti> i'm trying that with thermal monitor
<ahoneybun> odd
<prabhushakti> how to add "icons only task manager" to panel?
<ahoneybun> same way that you added that thermal monitor but drag it to the panel
<prabhushakti> its not working
<prabhushakti> do i need to add some spacebar or what?
<prabhushakti> yeah it works after removing task manager. thanks
<ahoneybun> there is a option to add a Spacer
<prabhushakti> what exactly is a spacer?
<ahoneybun> it pushes items in the panel apart
<prabhushakti> others musts be thinking who's this questionman
<ahoneybun> prabhushakti: questions are good
<ahoneybun> I had to look up the way to move widgets
<prabhushakti> i actually switched from unity to kde
<ahoneybun> oh yea?
<prabhushakti> customization is a pain but helpful
<ahoneybun> http://docs.kubuntu.org/
<ahoneybun> has some info
<prabhushakti> thanks again
<ahoneybun> but always looking for more to add
<ahoneybun> :)
<prabhushakti> one more question
<ahoneybun> sure
<prabhushakti> i accidentally turned off application menu how to get it back?
<ahoneybun> the K icon in the panel?
<prabhushakti> in okular
<ahoneybun> ctrl+m
<prabhushakti> or any app there's a setting for application menu to show or turn off
<prabhushakti> let me see
<prabhushakti> thanks you again
<ahoneybun> np again
<prabhushakti> u  r the best
<ahoneybun> thanks ;)
<prabhushakti> I'll just read the docs u've sent , have fun!!
<ahoneybun> lol
<prabhushakti> can u tell me what's the right driver for nvidia 210
<ahoneybun> 210?
<prabhushakti> gt i think
<prabhushakti> nvidia gt 210
<ahoneybun> 340.96 says Nvidia site
<ahoneybun> for the Geforce 210
<ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<ahoneybun> add that "
<ahoneybun> then sudo apt update
<ahoneybun> sudo apt install nvidia-340
<prabhushakti> oh thanks
<ahoneybun> np
<prabhushakti> i think 361 is the right one
<ahoneybun> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<ahoneybun> you can find the one in there
<prabhushakti> perfect
<prabhushakti> u were right its 340
<ahoneybun> 361 and such are for a newer card
<prabhushakti> mmhhmm
 * ahoneybun looks at JSON for minutes
<prabhushakti> ur doc took me here https://userbase.kde.org/Plasma
<ahoneybun> yea there is a few links going to other sites since there was no point in rewriting everything
<prabhushakti> yeah thanks
<ahoneybun> np
<seppo> hi, don't know if this is the right place, but I have 2 kubuntu 15.10 systems, and find out that MUON-UPDATER can't get update any more. Both laptopt behave the same kind.
<seppo>  Is this because of fault in my systems or insomewhere else? I mean that have someone else seen same thing?
<seppo> the last system map version that was updated is  4.2.0-36
<soee> i'm not sure if in 15.10 there is fixed version of muon
<soee> it should work on 16.04 though
<seppo> I reinstalled muon package ver. 4:5.4.2-0ubuntu1, with no help! Muon just starts, and seeks packages. Then after a few seconds it closes. There are no erros or other messages??
<seppo> it doesn't show any packages in its window, before close!
<mparillo> Sometimes a command line update will solve it: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade -y && sudo apt autoremove -y
<mparillo> But more likely it will point to a possible error and suggest -f install.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Quantos> Hello, I'm having a problem with my phone connecting to KUbuntu 16.04.  I keep getting the message that the MTP has failed.  It used to work fine.  But then after a week this is happening.  What can I do?
<katronix> Hello all, I tried to add Unity to my Kubuntu install, and now I seem to have hosed apt-get entirely, I keep getting asked to run apt-get install -f but this does not fix the issue. Can anyone help?
<BluesKaj> katronix, dependency issues , most likely..try sudo dpkg --configure -a , then sudo apt -f install  or if all else fails remove unity , this is kubuntu support for unity help join #ubuntu
<Quantos> BluesKaj - Do you know if there is a way to access my phone from KUbuntu.  I'm having MTP issues.  Thanks to the tools at MS
<BluesKaj> Quantos, android phone ?
<Quantos> Yes, but I'm unsure what version
<hateball> Quantos: You could use KDE Connect
<Quantos> It's a Samsung Galaxy S5 Neo
<BluesKaj> tried kdeconnect?
<Quantos> I have that installed
<Quantos> Will it do the job?
<Quantos> I didn't know I could move files with that
<hateball> it has many features, sadly not a hook into pulseaudio
<Quantos> Oh that's BRILLIANT !!!
<Quantos> Thank you
<Quantos> Works like a charm
<Quantos> I had no idea
<modmanmatt> hey guys having allot of trouble with this kubuntu is there a more stable version or something i am running v16
<BluesKaj> modmanmatt, which kubuntu ?
<modmanmatt> 16.04
<modmanmatt> wokred ok at first week but after adding a few programs and using it for a little bit now everything crashes cant update cant even listen to music for 10 min without itmessing up
<BluesKaj> ok , more details about your problem would help
<modmanmatt> the discover software browser has been buggy since day 1 very very slow
<modmanmatt> running on an old mac mini 1.6ghz dual core 32bit with 2gb ram
<BluesKaj> modmanmatt, install muon for package management, it's solid and mature
<modmanmatt> ok looking for it now
<modmanmatt> think i may have messed something up also i made file manager run as root
<BluesKaj> muon discover is just a fancier gui, not my cuppa tea
<BluesKaj> open a terminal modmanmatt , sudo apt install muon
<lucidguy> How is it that kubuntu LTS is only 3 years and Ubuntu is 5.  From what I've seen the repos are the same?
<modmanmatt> i wound up using the ubuntu software store for everything that may be messing me up also
<BluesKaj> kubuntu and ubuntu LTS are the same age and use the same repos
<lucidguy> Support wise.
<modmanmatt> ok so not that then
<BluesKaj> modmanmatt, i suggest you use the terminal/cli for installing packages and use muon a s package reference guide
<modmanmatt> ok all installed is it safe to remove the other stores like ubunut and sicover ?
<BluesKaj> no need , just don't use them, they may have dependencies/libs that other apps need
<modmanmatt> ok
<modmanmatt> i already see a differenece with less crashing
<BluesKaj> modmanmatt, run , sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade  , that should bring all your installed packages up to date
<modmanmatt> running
<modmanmatt> thanks blueskaj
<BluesKaj> modmanmatt, it's good practice to run those commands every few days or at least once per week
<modmanmatt> ok saving them to notepad would be nice to make a script t launch to do that automatically
<BluesKaj> or you could make aliases in ~/.bashrc
<BluesKaj> I keep a text file of cli commands as a reference since there are so many handy commands one can use to help fix things as well
<modmanmatt> indeed i am making 1 now
<BluesKaj> this is worth reading  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<modmanmatt> nice thanks allot buddy
<BluesKaj> modmanmatt, np , glad that you're interested
<modmanmatt> i use allot of centos linux for dedicated servers so i wanted to learn more linux found this to be nice way to learn sort of a cross breed between linux and command line linux
<modmanmatt> windows & KLI i mean
<modmanmatt> dicover stuff still not work but seems like everything is running much more smoothly now
<modmanmatt> brb restart
<ModManMatt> i set dolphin browser to use use root privalages how do i put it back to user privalages?
<andy123> ModManMatt: How did you set it to root privileges?
<ModManMatt> used a command i found to change user
<andy123> quit dolphin, type "exit" in Terminal, start dolphin
<andy123> (you canged user in a Terminal, I suppose)
<ModManMatt> pcmanfm works i guess i can just use that since dolphin seemed to always have issues even the dolphin store is messed up since os install
<BluesKaj> !apt_preferences
<andy123> ModManMatt: What command did you use?
<ModManMatt> im not sure was a few days ago i was trying to find it in history
<andy123> kdesu dbus-launch dolphin ?
<ModManMatt> adding screenshot 1 sec
<ModManMatt> http://calicotek.com/temp/Selection_002.png
<ModManMatt> see i set user group to matt when other filemanagers are set to root
<andy123> which file is this?
<ModManMatt> dolphin browser
<andy123> org.k...hin.desktop
<ModManMatt> stock filemanager that comes with kubuntu
<andy123>   /usr/bin/dolphin ?
<andy123> ModManMatt: I found it
<andy123>  /usr/share/applications/org.kde.dolphin.desktop
<andy123> Change its permissions back to root
<andy123> I guess you did somethign like "sudo chown matt:matt /usr/share/applications/org.kde.dolphin.desktop"
<akaisora_> does the KDE community contribute to the development of Qt?
<BluesKaj> akaisora_, ask in #kde
<akaisora_> was just wondering ^^ it's not really that important
<OerHeks> with any bugreport, we do.
<goddard> what does the kdepim package do?
<BluesKaj> !pim | goddard
<BluesKaj> !info pim
<ubottu> Package pim does not exist in xenial
<BluesKaj> !info kdepim
<ubottu> kdepim (source: kdepim): Personal Information Management apps from the official KDE release. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 23 kB, installed size 253 kB
<BluesKaj> goddard, kontact kmail etc
<goddard> BluesKaj: so that is different then the Kmail etc.. I have installed now
<goddard> BluesKaj: its saying I don't have it installed
<BluesKaj> goddard, most of PIM is installed by default afaik , but I'm not really familiar with all the apps it contains since I don't bother with PIM apps at all
<BluesKaj> goddard, maybe the guys at #kde can answer you better than here
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Kdepim is the entire suite and is called kontact
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Has email calendar tasks notes RSS feeds etc all in the same window
<alexoo> I'm running a pretty good copy of Kubuntu 16.04, but it appears to have a corrupt linux-image-4.4.0-21-generic package after running debsums. Any suggestions on how to procede? On now to reinstall this package?
<alexoo> *how
<steve-_-1> are kubuntu devs working on a fix for this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/1429482
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1429482 in muon (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Vivid 1 Beta 15.04: Last checked for updates is displayed unusal" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<keithzg> alexoo: You can use the --reinstall flag for apt-get.
<keithzg> ie. "sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-4.4.0-21-generic"
<keithzg> If it's corrupted, though, I'd be worried for your RAM or storage disk :(
<keithzg> (last time I had such problems it was a stick of RAM starting to go bad)
<alexoo> keithzg Thx! I wasn't sure I could use the apt-reinstall command on this one. I'll check my RAM from the live USB.
<valjan> Hmmm
<valjan> Does anyone know how to install a 32bit libGLEW library?
<genii> valjan: sudo apt-get install <whatever-the packagename-is>:i386
<genii> Packagename likely being libglew1.10
<schnoodles> Hey I was wondering what state the kubuntu backports are in. Like are they bleeding edge or well tested?
<valjan> Thanks @genii
<clivejo> Id like to think they are a bit of both
<schnoodles> Would you recommend it on a work computer?
<clivejo> some people are finding plasma 5.6.4 is faster and more stable
<clivejo> but there are always exceptions
<schnoodles> Ok thanks. I might have to give it a whirl.
<clivejo> the nice thing about PPA is that you can use PPA purge to remove it and roll back if things dont go to plan
#kubuntu 2016-05-31
<valjan> is there a way to install all the essential 32 bit libraries, doing it one at a time as I see what fails through Konsole for this game is taking some time.
<valorie> valjan: what makes you think you are missing any essential libraries?
<valorie> those are normally installed by default, or pulled in as needed when you install something that needs a non-default lib
<valjan> Mount and blade is failing to launch, I'm running the specific executable through konsole to see where the error is, it's always unable to find a file because the executable itself is a 32bit reliant, all my libraries are 64bit so I am having to isolate the libraries Mount and Blade needs to run properly.
<valjan> This is a steam interaction as well
<valjan> I should also mention other games launch properly so it isn't an overlay issue as far as I can tell, it's that Mount and Blades executeable is an ELF 32-bit executeable, something I found out running the file command on it.
<jtalbot> qq?  Windows 10 share from Kubuntu requires password but none work.
<viewer|81952> please, I just installed kubuntu 16.04, and i can't find the place to download additional drivers. am I missing something obvious?
<claudio__> hola
<Guest93096> Hello. Does anybody know where the Droid fonts are now?
<Guest93096> It seems that the droid-fonts package has been deprecated
<Guest93096> The droid-fonts-fallback package doesnt contain anything
<OerHeks> try fonts-droid  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/fonts-droid
<Guest93096> Error: Package fonts-droid is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Guest93096> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source However the following packages replace it: fonts-droid-fallback
<Unit193> OerHeks: Perhaps you should look at fonts-noto.
<stratacast> Is there any news on Kubuntu 16.04 getting the patch for mysqld that's causing a large memory leak?
<soul_> Guys, is this normal when testing kubuntu 16 on virtualbox? http://i.imgur.com/tUfPWmC.png
<soul_> (after installation)
<mparillo> soul_: Surely not. I use VMware myself, but have you turned off 3D Acceleration and seen if that makes a difference?
<yossarianuk> if you are talking about virtualbox - it doesn't work with kubuntu 16.04 (with 3D)
<soul_> This is what I get when I try startx
<soul_> http://imgur.com/a/O8WJs
<soul_> let me check if I have that option...
<soul_> Are you talking about the "Enable 3D Acceleration"?
<soul_> It is disabled, do I need to enable it?
<yossarianuk> if you are using vbox it doesn't work with 3d enabled (for kubuntu 16.04)
<yossarianuk> it should work without -
<yossarianuk> install the guest additions though
<yossarianuk> KVM is so much easier  (and works)
<yossarianuk> How can I use the nvidia driver to force DPI setting when using nvidia-prime ?
<yossarianuk> I would normally edit /etc/X11/xorg and add ' Option     "DPI" "102 x 102"    '  but if I ever change GPU the xorg.conf gets overwriten
<soul_> I never used KVM, seems hard to use.
<yossarianuk> soul_: With virt-manager its about as easy to use I'd say
<yossarianuk> Its also faster (IOOPS) if you use virtio and less hassle (you don't need to install guest additions as KVM drivers are generally in the linux kernel..)
<yossarianuk> I would avoid Oracle as much as possible, worse than Microsoft in many ways.
<soul_> I try to use OSE version
<yossarianuk> hmm wonder if thats part of your issues with 16.04 ?
<soul_> I'm going to download virt-manager, to see if I'm able to use the new Kubuntu version, I hate guest additions too..
<soul_> Tried in another computer with the "Oracle" version and the same.
<yossarianuk> the only thing missing in KVM really is full 3D (however you get enough for desktop-effects)
<yossarianuk> although if you have a 2nd GPU you can passthrough (then KVM becomes better than vbox for 3D) - that is however complexish to setup
<yossarianuk> there is also virgi coming (virtual3d)
<soul_> Sorry for the offtopic yossarianuk, but what should I install? KVM or qemu-kvm? :S
<yossarianuk> qemu-kvm
<darkeye> Anyone tried to develop using Ubuntu-sdk endue Kubuntu ?
<yossarianuk> if you want to use UEFI in your KVM guests you also need -> ovmf
<yossarianuk> ignore if you are using legacy
<yossarianuk> also there is 'libguestfs-tools' -> these utilities can do things you just cannot with vbox/vmware
<yossarianuk> like resize a virtual disk, any partition (including say the first one) , the LVM volume and the filesystem in one command ......
<yossarianuk> something you just cannot do with vbox/vmware
<soul_> I'm going to restart, virt-manager is asking me for "libvirt-bin" and I have it already. brb (thanks for the support yossarianuk)
<yossarianuk> soul_: probably the service isn't running, reboot if you can..
<yossarianuk>  i.e how can I get nvidia-prime to also add the DPI settings to the conf when I uchange GPU with nvidia-prime
<soul__> Thanks for the help and advices, yossarianuk. Do this happened to you? When I click the install button, the virtual machine seems to get stucked: http://i.imgur.com/zj2Q9Cn.png
<soul__> 1GB of RAM may not be enough?
<yossarianuk> soul_: when you say get stucked - what do you mean ? If you are at the screen before partitioning wait a few mins (I have to do that on real h/w too.)
<yossarianuk> I'd use at least 2 GB btw.
<kubuntu> hi
<Mrokii> Hello. I recently got a Lenovo Thinkpad T520 and installed Kubuntu on it. While trying out things it seems I accidentally activated the airplane-mode (Fn+F5) and now I seem to be stuck in that mode (Fn+F5 doesn't seem to disable airplane-mode). I already found something about the command "rfkill" but using this doesn't seem to change anything. Any ideas?
<hateball> Mrokii: what does "rfkill list" say ?
<Mrokii> hateball: It says that no connections are blocked. But when I use the network-symbol in the lower right corner, the Airplane-symbol is red and I don't see a way to activate my WiFi-connection again.
<hateball> Mrokii: well it's always red. But is it checked?
<yossarianuk>  I have made a ubuntuforum thread about nvidia-prime dpi here -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2326377&p=13497362#post13497362
<Mrokii> hateball: I think I just solved the issue. I guess it was my fault, as I'm only getting used to Kubuntu and didn't realise that the white squares (shown besides the Bluetooth and the WiFi-Symbol in the config-window) are actually buttons to enable them.
<hateball> Mrokii: ;)
<soul__> yossarianuk: ok, it was the RAM, I needed 2 GB. Thanks for your help! Do you know how can I make it full screen? Is it possible to configure network like in virtualbox? I want to use this machine to test a tiny mysql database and I want to access it from another computer at home.
<jimarvan> yossarianuk: you are a life saver... :)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<schnoodles> Hey has anyone had any problems with login screen not appearing after updating the backports? I get a QSGRenderThread segfault. Not too sure if that could be the problem.
<schnoodles> IT was working fine under I uninstalled.
<BluesKaj> schnoodles, landing-backports ppa?
<s181kuma> hello guys
<s181kuma> is there any way to integrate SIP in kopete
<s181kuma> ?
<schnoodles> BluesKaj sorry what do you mean by landing-backports?
<BluesKaj> !ppa | schnoodles
<ubottu> schnoodles: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<schnoodles> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<schnoodles> I was using kubuntu-ppa/backports it looks like some nvidia stuff could have made it a bit screwy though.
<BluesKaj> schnoodles, unfortunately the result of using ppas isn't officially supported
<smzhou> search    education
<soul__> yossarianuk: ping me if you have some time, please.
<somekool> anyone been able to play sound/music via Airplay to an AV receiver ?
<ikonia> my personal experience using the open-reverse engineer of airplay on linux has not been great
<ikonia> my view (negative as it may be) that if you want to use airplay, use apple devices
<BluesKaj> somekool, do you use analog or digital/spdif audio output ? and why airplay ?
<grek> hi i try setup redirection http://stackoverflow.com/questions/37545873/apache-rewrite-http-to-https-for-non-local-connections
<grek> maybe anyone can help
<grek> i dont know how to check host i try put host to page header but it not work - in htacces Header add testaddr %{REMOTE_ADDR}
<krytarik> grek: That'd be #httpd.
<grek> ok thanks
<grek> i cant post to this channel
<grek> :(
<Pici> grek: you need to be registered/identified to speak there
<Pici> !register | grek
<ubottu> grek: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<francesco__> hello everybody
<Mrokii> Hello. Does somebody know a writing-app that saves instantly, every keystroke, so that one doesn't have to save manually or have to set some interval for auto-save?
<Smurphy> Yeah - get yourself a Virus/Keylogger. They write down everything and send it to a remote host.
<Smurphy> :}
<Dragnslcr> Haha
<Dragnslcr> Mrokii- Kate can be set to sync to a swap file, and it looks like it can go as frequently as 1 second
<Dragnslcr> But something that saves on every key press would be a terrible idea, since it would waste so much time writing to disk
<Mrokii> Dragnslcr: Thanks for the suggestion. And regarding the "terrible idea": I think I read somewhere that Apple had implemented something like that in OS X some years back, don't know if the info was accurate or how exactly that worked though.
<Mrokii> But I'll have a look at the settings in Kate, thanks.
<Dragnslcr> Well, Apple doing something doesn't mean it isn't a terrible idea, but that's an entirely off-topic discussion
<Mrokii> It is, I just wanted to mention that there were others before who had the same idea.
<Dragnslcr> Even writing to disk every 1 second is probably a bad idea. If there's a sudden power outage, I think losing 10 seconds of work isn't unreasonable.
<Mrokii> Maybe. But I wonder how much of a problem it would really to save instantly. I think regarding time-wasting it can't be that terrible.
<Mrokii> But that's another discussion as well, I guess.
<marco-parillo> Assuming your network connection is reliable, I find Google Docs seems to save almost as fast as I can type. Not character by character, but certainly sentance by sentance.
<gustavo_> hello
<andy123> hi
<gustavo_> newbie here
<gustavo_> trying to find a place to chat about mercurial source control
<andy123> gustavo_:  join #mercurial
<gustavo_> yup..im there. Thanks.
<AciD`> hey
<BluesKaj> o/
<AciD`> I turned off my computer screen and locked the session. Now I'm back after a few hours, and when turning the screen back on, the computer just does not output any signal. annoying to say the least. I can ssh to the box. Is there a way to tell ubuntu to wake the f* up?
<AciD`> so far, Kubuntu 15.10 and 16.04 has been just a big disapointment : plasmashell eats 100% cpu most of the time, sessions are saved 'randomly', it's close to impossible to suspend the computer, sometimes the screen just won't wake up (even when just did not try to suspend), if you switch on/off a second screen, then your widgets position are then all forgotten when going back to the initial config.
<AciD`> etc.
<aboudreault> AciD`, can you double check if it's not just the Luminosity of the screen that has been set to 0 ?
<aboudreault> I have this behavior
<AciD`> aboudreault > it's not
<aboudreault> :(
<AciD`> it's a desktop computer, and I can just see the power button giving me the 'no signal detected' info
<aboudreault> kk
<AciD`> I'm trying to find a right xrandr cmd to try via ssh
<AciD`> but as you could read in my previous comment, after 6 months of that, I'm pretty pissed.
<AciD`> </rant>
<AciD`> "you need to work asap on that stuff a client is asking", "nope."
<AciD`> also, ctrl+alt+f1 just does not work anymore too
<AciD`> what's the 'cleanest' cmd you could use to tell kubuntu to close the session (ideally save the kde-app windows in the session), and reboot?
<AciD`> all the search about that seem to point to pre-plasma5 era
<AciD`> and I'm not sure qdbus org.kde.Solid.PowerManagement /org/freedesktop/PowerManagement Reboot saves the session
<AciD`> also, dolphin crashes 100% of the time when it tries to update the timestamp of the files it just copied to a ntfs partition
<AciD`> and dolphin lost to ability to navigate to accentuated patch via sshfs
<AciD`> I could go on and on..
<BluesKaj> did you upgrade from 15.10 ?
<BluesKaj> AciD`,^
<AciD`> yep
<BluesKaj> sounds to me like you forgot to upgrade all you packages before upgrading to 16.04, that can muck up all kinds of configs etc
<AciD`> having to tune the configuration of each kde apps between version is a PITA. I wish developer would stop thinking 'well, they'll just have to redo all you configuration for my app, that's all', when all of them are thinking and doing the same thing :(
<AciD`> is kde config file that weak nowadays?
<AciD`> is there no way to ask kde to check the validity of it's config files?
<BluesKaj> by upgrading the exiting installed packages before upgrading to new OS via the internet is the best way to ensure a properly installed new OS , that's a fact, not a weakness in kde or plasma
<BluesKaj> exiting=existing
<AciD`> BluesKaj > well, I fail to see how to can chose which ever gets updated first when the 'normal' users are just doing a `apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade`. Isn't the OS and the app getting updated all at once? OR perhaps I'm missing something about debian-based distro upgrade for decades :o
<AciD`> s/to can/you can/
<BluesKaj> AciD`, no excuses, upgrade next time before upgrading to new OS
<AciD`> BluesKaj > sorry but I'm really not following you. Are you saying users should 1) find a ppa with plasma target verion, 2) upgrade there app only, then 3) ppa-purge, then 4) upgrade to LTS normally ?!
<AciD`> if so, that's crazy :o
<BluesKaj> no ppas don't count that's your problem , ppas aren't supported, you know that
<AciD`> yes I know, but then I not undernstanding what you meant by "upgrade next time before upgrading to new OS" :(
<AciD`> *I'm not
<BluesKaj> aci if you don't like what you received, ask for a refund :-)
<krytarik> BluesKaj: Please.
<AciD`> well, that's smart.
<BluesKaj> anyway time to close up shop here
<AciD`> I still fail to see what's your process for upgrading :/
<krytarik> AciD`: Simply that your *current* system should be all updated, before upgrading to the next one.
<AciD`> krytarik > oh ok, that's more clear when phrased like that. The point is, it was.
<krytarik> Yeah, I figured that might not have been the culprit in the first place.
<AciD`> So I still ended up with a lame kde, bug-free wise
<AciD`> and of course, I don't feel like reinstalling a fresh distro, then recreating all my app config, again..
<krytarik> Seriously though, your attitude at that doesn't help you much either here.
<AciD`> just because I'm not 100% sure that would fix anything :(
<AciD`> well, I think I'm pretty cool for managing this s*...stuff for 6 months now
<krytarik> Well, if I have issues like that for 6 months, I'd have looked for another solution already.
<AciD`> on the other hand, it's also like shouting in the wind, since kde dev are not really known for fixing bugs, but for playing with new technologies..
<AciD`> krytarik > other solution would mean gnome, and I'm not that desperate
<krytarik> Gnome isn't the only other DE either though.
<AciD`> when you want to control very precisely almost everything you WM can do, there only is kwin unfortunately
<AciD`> also, kde apps (except amarok and sometimes dolphin, depending on how you look at it) all follow the same (sane) UI guidelines, which really makes them stands out
<AciD`> don't get me wrong, I'm a kde user for almost 20 years, but the stability of that last LTS feel really wonky
<AciD`> kind like during the forced switch from kde3 to kde4
<AciD`> ymmv
<cjwelborn> After updating to 16.10 I get these weird window animation freezes when I de-minimize (to normal/maximized). I re-minimize/maximize it to fix it. It gets "frozen" in the middle of a grow/fade-in. Yakuake, for example, will accept keyboard input even though the window is stuck half-way between min and normal. Anyone seen this before?
<cjwelborn> AciD`: I've felt the pain of KDE4 → Plasma 5. All kinds of bugs. I'm dealing with them as they come.
<cjwelborn> My window animation problem is intermittent. I can't reliably reproduce it. It just happens sometimes. So re-minimize/maximize has become second nature to me now.
<AciD`> cjwelborn > kwin/plasmashell has that bug since 15.10 when sometimes ALL your windows get 95% transparent (the effect is started when hovering the taskbar), but then it stay like that even during show grid animation. you have to hover the taskbar again in 16.04 to 'fix' it (in 15.10 it was more complicated)
<AciD`> also, kmail somehow block mouse input when showing an invisible dropdown when starting to type a previsouly known email adress..
<bprompt> cjwelborn:    not myself, since I don't run 16.10 anyway, isn't it in alpha?
<cjwelborn> AciD`: Cool, i'll look into that. I have no idea where else to start. I've already disabled/enabled different window animations to see if there was one particular offender. No dice though.
<AciD`> so many bug since 15.10...
<AciD`> bprompt > it's supposed to be a LTS..
<bprompt> AciD`:   you mean 16.04?
<AciD`> hopefully I stayed with 12.04 on this laptop
<AciD`> ah yes sorry, meant 16.04
<cjwelborn> bprompt: Woops, I meant 16.04. I came from 15.10, and I guess I got confused for a minute.
<bprompt> AciD`:     cjwelborn  is referring to the not-released 16.10
<bprompt> hmmm
<cjwelborn> AciD`: cjwelborn is **mistakenly** referring to the not-released 16.10 Sorry, I meant 16.04.
<bprompt> cjwelborn:    well, ok.. .so, nope, haven't seen it myself :), then again, I don't run kwin, though I do run kde apps :)
<AciD`> I love kwin, so much flexibility
<cjwelborn> bprompt: Gotcha, just throwing it out there. It's so hard to search for this bug because I can only describe it as a "freeze" or "hang", which means something else really.
<AciD`> well, before it started to glitch my screen a lot
<AciD`> also, still no news about showing screen previews when switching (sliding) between desktop :x
<AciD`> cjwelborn > perhaps it's related to your graphic driver?
<AciD`> have you tried creating a new user and try there for a bit?
<cjwelborn> AciD`: Possibly, I'll add that to my list.
<moud> Hey all
<moud> I'm trying to run the below command but I always get the same error. I only have 1 konsole open and I dont have the Discover open:
<moud> sudo apt-get install git
<moud> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<moud> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<krytarik> moud: The simplest is probably just to reboot and try again.
<moud> krytarik: I know, but I want a way without rebooting
<cjwelborn> moud: I don't know if it would show up with 'lslocks' or not. It might show a process that is using it.
<moud> I see. I'll do a reboot then. Thanks.
<Javabean> sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock  , only if you are certain nothing is using it... check for dpkg or apt* in top before running it
<moud> There are         764 ?        00:00:00 apt.systemd.dai ; 3080 ?        00:00:00 qaptworker3
<moud> that's for apt, there's nothing for dpkg
<Javabean> http://hiroom2.jimdo.com/2016/05/18/ubuntu-16-04-auto-apt-update-and-apt-upgrade/
<Javabean> so basically its locked dpkg while looking for updates
<bprompt> moud:    one may note that "apt" is just a utility with scripts for dpkg manipulations
<bprompt> moud:    so, "apt" is really using dpkg with a few arguments for automations, and qaptworker, seems to be just a QT front-end for  apt
<moud> Javabean: I see. I just disabled the auto updates. I'm going to restart now.
<moud> bprompt: that's possible.
<moud> restarting, brb
<moud> I'm back. It's working now. Thanks.
<pepee> how come I can't see this menu in my system?  https://askubuntu.com/a/702851
<valorie> pepee: alt+f2 and type screen , screen locking should show up
<valorie> that kcm has been available for at least a year if not more.....
<pepee> valorie, sadly, my system is in a different language (spanish), and I don't know how this menu is called
<pepee> still, it should show up in the menu, but it doesn't
<cjwelborn> pepee: it's in 'Desktop Behavior' in my 'System Settings'.
<pepee> cjwelborn, uh, yeah, I'm saying that I don't have that menu at all
<pepee> even if I run it in english (LANG=C systemsettings5), the search box won't show anything like that for "lock"
<pepee> it only shows "locking keys"
<cjwelborn> pepee: it doesn't show for 'lock' on mine. for 'screen' it does.
<pepee> screen edges/beahvior/corners
<pepee> I mean, I want the screen lock menu
<cjwelborn> To be more specific, it's System Settings → Workspace → Desktop Behavior → Screen Locking. I don't know why it's missing on your system though
<pepee> perhaps I'm missing some giles?
<pepee> *files
<pepee> can someone run "dpkg -l kde-config*" for me, please?
<pepee> ... found it, I needed the kde-config-screenlocker package
<pepee> why wasn't this installed automatically, I don't know
<pepee> thanks valorie , cjwelborn
<cjwelborn> pepee: cool, glad you found it. Here's that output you wanted (in case something else is off): https://welbornprod.com/paste/?id=bfdz
<valorie> pepee: what version are you running?
<valorie> bizarre that that would be missing
<pepee> valorie, upgraded from 14.04
<pepee> yeah, but I'm to blame, probably. my system is a mess
<valorie> mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16876789/
<valorie> pepee: perhaps run `sudo apt install -f`
<valorie> which will fix anything missing
<pepee> valorie, I had ran that some hours ago, didn't help
<valorie> upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04, pepee?
<pepee> valorie, yes
<pepee> valorie, the problem is probably a mix of things, my apt-get config, some other missing packages, etc
<valorie> that is a very large jump
<valorie> however, if we packaged things correctly, it should all Just Work
<valorie> I think we didn't have enough testers doing a working 14.04 system to jump to 16.04
<valorie> please report things you find so we can make it better for those who make the jump in July
<valorie> at 16.04.1
 * valorie goes outside to the sun
<william_> hello, was after some help/info on programming in GUI langauge
<marlon_> what do you want to know william?
#kubuntu 2016-06-01
<MichaelP> after i remove ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu ..... how do i downgrade plasma 5.6.4 back to 5.5.5 ?
<goddard> is there some kind of kdesu?
<krytarik> goddard: Yes, 'kdesu'.. :P
<goddard> krytarik: kdesu didn't work for me
<goddard> krytarik: i had to do kdesudo
<zzthebrain> olá
 * hateball dips his toes into backports, hopes it will somehow make multimonitors just a little less painful
<linuxuser_19> how to increase volume over 100% in kubuntu 16.04. even in alsamixer it is on maximum
<yossarianuk> linuxuser_19: install kmix
<yossarianuk> then select overdrive
<yossarianuk> hi - anyone know how to cancel samba authenication via dolphin ( i.e for access windows shares) - I want to login as another user
<hateball> yossarianuk: access the share as smb://user@share ?
<yossarianuk> hateball
<yossarianuk> hateball: Yes that is how i'm accessing it - however to access the share I need to input my username/pass
<yossarianuk> and dolphin remember the logn
<yossarianuk> I want dolphin to forget the login so I have to login as a different user
<hateball> oh so you want to access the same share, but as a different user
<yossarianuk> yes - really I want a way so that the samaba auth is forgotten
<hateball> yossarianuk: go into your kwallet, it should be under Passwords
<hateball> should have an entry for the share, with the login data
<yossarianuk> cheers hateball: but I haven't saved the password
<hateball> hmm
<yossarianuk> Do
<yossarianuk> (sorry)
<yossarianuk> i.e when I acess the share  it prompts for a password - and remembers the auth for a time.
<yossarianuk> I want to be able to cancel the auth in order to test another login
<hateball> I understand
<yossarianuk> i.e the equivalent of sudo -K
<hateball> I've no idea what process might handle that, hmmm
<hateball> as I either go with my default set credentials, or I enter what I need and save...
<yossarianuk> cheers anyway !
<yossarianuk> I may ask in #kde ...
<shellshock> hello
<shellshock> what is this stuff?
<shellshock> where am i?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<linuxuser_19> how to get kgpg to work with dolphin??
<linuxuser_19> so my question is: no dolphin-integration of kgpg?
<hateball> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<linuxuser_19> sorry :-)
<YankDownUnder> linuxuser_19: Have you actually tried to Google on this topic? Just wondering...
<linuxuser_19> yes... used google-fu
<linuxuser_19> but not really any good advice
<YankDownUnder> linuxuser_19: If I knew, I'd tell...otherwise, someone shall eventually come along...patience is a virtue...
<soul__> Hi guys. I just wanted to say here in public that yossarianuk is an amazing dude. Thank you for your help!
<yossarianuk> soul__: cheers man - np !
<yossarianuk> glad I could help
<omarspider> heyy
<abhishek> hi guys, I am usign kubuntu 16.04 on hp laptop. The functions keys require me to press Fn, and other functions like brightness change work by default.
<abhishek> how can I fix this?
<goddard> anyone know why aide requires postfix?
<Pici> goddard: it depends on bsd-mailx, which needs an mta installed.  Postfix is the default, but you can install another package that provides mail-transport-agent to override this.
<Pici> goddard: lsb-invalid-mta is out there if you really don't want to use an actual mta: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/mail-transport-agent
<Pici> or nullmailer, I'm not sure what the canonical fake mta to use is
<goddard> Pici: cool thanks for the info
<samuele> I have a bug in discover, how can I notify it to the kubuntu team so that this can be fixed?
<samuele> For "discover" I mean the package manager named "Discover"
<goddard> samuele: https://bugs.kde.org/
<samuele> yes, I've done that but the answer was that in the next stable release this bug is fixed. But is not fixed in kubuntu, from what I see in my pc
<goddard> you can just install the backports ppa which will fix it
<qry> Anyone who can assist with some problems i got on Broadcom BCM43228
<macellobravin> oi
<qry> 1: phy0: Wireless LAN
<qry>         Soft blocked: yes
<qry>         Hard blocked: no
<qry> 2: brcmwl-0: Wireless LAN
<qry>         Soft blocked: yes
<qry>         Hard blocked: no
<genii> sudo rfkill unblock 2
<qry> genii: i tried but it doesnt help
<qry> https://paste.kde.org/pwn2uinjy
<qry> problem is my wifi card is *Disabled. I used it earlier today
<genii> qry: Try the key combination on your laptop which toggles it on and off
<BluesKaj> qry, bcmwl-kernel-source driver installed
<BluesKaj> ?
<qry> if i click on the key it disabled my bluetooth and thats it
<qry> BluesKaj: yes already got the newest
<qry> I can't even see my device in - Network Interface information
<BluesKaj> qry,the newest isn't necessarily the correct driver , your BCM43228 requires the driver I mentioned.
<qry> bcmwl-kernel-source is already the newest version (6.30.223.248+bdcom-0ubuntu8).
<qry> BluesKaj: im open to suggestions
<adlerman> Hello
<BluesKaj> qry, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic , then udo apt-get install --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source
<BluesKaj> sudo of course , typo
<qry> need to reboot or ?
<BluesKaj> yes, disconnect your ethernet cable if it's connected , qry
<qry> BluesKaj: didnt help
<BluesKaj>  qry which kubuntu OS ?
<qry> 16.04 LTS
<BluesKaj> qry, does sudo modprobe wl give any output? If not thrn the driver is properly loaded
<qry> BluesKaj: sudo modprobe what more ? -h
<abhishek> I am stuck at this issue http://askubuntu.com/q/772182/417607 which relates to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1521173
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1521173 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "AER: Corrected error received: id=00e0" [Medium,Triaged]
<BluesKaj> qry, sudo modprobe wl
<qry> i get nothing if i do sudo modprobe wl but if i tap i get loads and loads things
<abhishek> qry, wifi issue?
<qry> abhishek: yes
<qry> soon it will be a computer problem when it fly out of the window ;>
<qry> then it become a lego problem
<abhishek> qry, http://askubuntu.com/questions/772180/wifi-not-working-on-realtek-rtl8723be-wifi-adapter if you have the same config
<abhishek> I was troubled by it too. :)
<BluesKaj> qry the driver is properly loaded so the wifi problem lies elsewhere for sure
<qry> abhishek it is a hp laptop i got but it got a broadcom bcm43228
<geek> hi all
<qry> sup geek
<qry> or Guest16399
<Guest16399> nooooooo
<Guest16399> mint or ubuntu?
<R8431> Hello, I tried to use the pager on KDE but I have duplicated set of icons in my panel.
<R8431> Which means that if I set for 4 desktop, I have 4X2 icons.
<R8431> How to fix that to just have 4 icons with 4 desktops?
<matt1> R8431: Remove one of the pager widgets?
<R8431> Ok, that might do it. In fact, I didn't find it first so I added it but it seems it was already here so the duplicates.
<R8431> Ok, I found how to do that, thank you matt1 even if it was a dumb question (as always).
<matt1> R8431: np
<R8431> Apart from that, how to change the calendar events? I have events from my country but I want to set Japanese events.
<R8431> It's not calendar system option and Holidays do nothing.
<R8431> Ok... found it. I don't understand why windows with Linux are not responsive.
<R8431> A lot of stuff is hidden to the right.
<R8431> It's not the first time.
<R8431> And sometimes, you don't even have a scrollbar.
<qry> hi any Wifi experts that can help me here : https://paste.kde.org/pwpfseifr
<qry> hi any WIFi experts that can help me out on this little issue: https://paste.kde.org/pwpfseifr - My network card says "DISABLED" and i got no wireless
<usuario> please somebody may help me
<usuario> por favor la interfaz grafica de mint 17.3
<usuario> no me abre
<usuario> porfavor
<dax> ubottu: mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<lethu> Hello
<lethu> I wanna upgrade my computer (CPU and Mobo), do I need to do anything extra else than upgrading and rebooting?
<genii> lethu: So long as the CPU is the same kind, should not be an issue. Although if you are using proprietary video drivers, uninstall those before transplanting the drive
<lethu> okay, thanks genii :)
<genii> Glad to assist.
<lethu> :)
<MichaelP> 16.04.... installed startup disk creator .... open it up... another little window pops up.. says installing... 5 minutes goes by..and it does nothing
<valorie> hmmm, worked for me last I tried it
<valorie> sort of to my surprise, since it hasn't worked for over a year
<valorie> and I didn't think we fixed it
<mparillo> valorie: I heard similar complaints when unetbootin stopped working for me, people say avoid startup disk creator. So I use dd now.
<MichaelP> http://imgur.com/tPoEYen
<valorie> looks like you have plenty of room, too
<valorie> that was an issue I had in the past -- if it thought it didn't have enough room, it would just stop with no error message
<valorie> like a 2 GB drive with a 1.5 GB image -- not enough extra space, i guess
<valorie> oops, gotta go
<MichaelP> ohhh ok..... for gui suse imagewriter is good.... i was using that from AUR in arch
<bprompt_> hmm
<bprompt_> MichaelP:      try    usb-creator-gtk   <--- it's in the repositories, small, fast and reliable
<MichaelP> i useing dd
<samuele--__-->  I use gnome-disk
<MichaelP> never new gnome had a disk creator
<bprompt_> MichaelP:    well, kde used to have one, wasn't as good, they did have a usb-creator-kde.... back in 12.04 though
<MichaelP> still is usb creator kde
<bprompt_> MichaelP:     well, not in 16.04 repositories, but usb-creator-gtk works better either way, and that one is
<MichaelP> i just wanna put 16.10 on thumb drive play around with it.... i did    sudo dd if=yakkety-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb
<bprompt_> wait a second, it's there :/, what the dickens... anyhow.. I've used it in the past, I found usb-creator-gtk to be more reliable, even in 12.04 :)
<MichaelP> that was the package i installed
<MichaelP> thats how i new it was there
<bprompt_> MichaelP:     difference being, with the usb-creator ones, you have an option to create a persistent storage, with "dd" you don't
<bprompt_> well, depending on the iso of course
<MichaelP> from looking at dd commands in arch wiki.... you can use dd for a 10001 things
<bprompt_> yeap
<MichaelP> it seems slower then the gui's
<bprompt_> I've used it to nip out the MBR, which is just 512bytes, for backups
<MichaelP> onlything i ever used it for was what i doig now.. usb image
<MichaelP> Gave up on Arch for awhile because of buggy plasma 5.6
<R8431> Are you forced to make your panel not hide automatically to be able to transfer a desktop widget on it?
<R8431> Even when I transfered it on a vertical panel, there is still the vertical widget bar when you hover on it. But cut.
<R8431> It seems pretty buggy and that the second time my desktop crash.
<MichaelP> i could never get panel to hide in 5.6
<R8431> How do you see your version without having to look at your package manager?
<R8431> I think I have 5.84.
<R8431> Another thing is in grid desktop, you are supposed to be able to add panel by clicking on green + when hovering a side but that do nothing.
<R8431> Or is it something else?
<R8431> Oh my god this desktop is so buggy.
<MichaelP> R8431: what version 5.5 or 5.6
<R8431> If you are asking my version then I said 5.84, maybe.
<MichaelP> never hurd of 5.84... 5.5.5..... then 5.5.95 beta for 5.6.0... current is 5.6.4
<R8431> Hmm... kde-workspace 4:4.11.13-2
<R8431> Ok, I found an About KDE in Dolphin and it's 4.14.2.
<R8431> It seems pretty outdated.
<R8431> Weird because I just installed it last week...
<R8431> I hope it's because of that it's all buggy.
<R8431> Haha, Debian stable is stuck with KDE 4.14.0 and Plasma 4.11.13.
<R8431> It's far from your 5.5, MichaelP!
<R8431> Testing and unstable have Plasma 5.4.
<R8431> KDE platform on testing is 4.14.10 but on unstable it's 5.13. What a gap.
<bprompt_> well, it's unstable, so :)
<goddard> anyone know how to enable volume to go over 100%
<bprompt_> goddard:    hmm what for? :)
<R8431> Yeah but you expect such big application like KDE to be updated on a faster pacing.
<R8431> And not have testing stuck 1 whole version back.
<bprompt_> R8431:    well, kde is not an app per se, is a framework, so I'd think maybe some considerations between the versions
<goddard> bprompt_: because the default settings are wrong
<MichaelP> Checking out daily build of 16.10... It is 16.04 after dist-upgrade
<bprompt_> goddard:    come again?
<RiotingPacifist>  Systemd fails to suspend, is there anyway to get kde to run a custom script on lid close/suspend instead or is kde basically a prettier version of gnome?
<valorie> huh?
<valorie> KDE began before GNOME
<valorie> RiotingPacifist: suspend is built-in
<RiotingPacifist> and yet it still follows in gnomes footsteps of loosing customisability so i cant use pm-suspend instead
<valorie> what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<valorie> of course you can use pm-suspend if you prefer that
<goddard> bprompt_: the settings are wrong
<RiotingPacifist> valorie: 16.04
<valorie> ah, I'm already on 16.10
<RiotingPacifist> valorie: how, if i use kde there is no way tell it to use pm-suspend on lid close
<bprompt_> goddard:    that means next to nothing here :/
<valorie> however, my travel notebook is on 16.04 and suspend works well
<valorie> close it, suspend, open it: no problems
<valorie> RiotingPacifist: I see what you mean
<valorie> why not just set it to suspend on lid close?
<RiotingPacifist> valorie: i understand that it is a bug in systemd, but it's annoying that KDE used to be my DE because it let me reconfigure it, yet now it's no better than gnome in that regard
<valorie> alt+space type suspend
<RiotingPacifist> valorie: it wakes up a few seconds after on either of those
<valorie> oooo, that's a bug for sure
<genii> valorie:  My Aspire All-in-one on 16.04 goes to suspend and then never wakes up
<valorie> genii: also a bug!
<MichaelP> valorie: 16.10 seems pretty smooth
<genii> ( right now I'm just powering it all the way off )
<valorie> MichaelP: so far, so good here
<MichaelP> seems like 16.04 after dist-upgrade
<valorie> MichaelP: well, that's all it is so far
<valorie> the toolchain is upgraded, etc.
<valorie> but otherwise, pretty much the same this early in the cycle
<MichaelP> Yeah... hope by release date... they don't use plasma 5.6... hope it be 5.7
<MichaelP> valorie: you use ext4... btrfs or what ?
<valorie> ext4 I think
<valorie> I never mess with that stuff
<valorie> I've heard too many friends ooh and ahhh over btrfs then cry when it wrecks their system
<MichaelP> ok... was just wondering how btrfs was in kubuntu
<valorie> !btrfs
<ubottu> Btrfs is a filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is not recommended by default, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<valorie> heh
<valorie> !zfs
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<RiotingPacifist> btrfs is good enough for day to day use, been using it for 3-5 years i forget how long, no problems and i do stress my FS
<MichaelP> i had btrfs running on arch... then kernel 5.6... btrfs screwed up
<RiotingPacifist> MichaelP: I knew Arch was fast but 5.6 isn't put for atleast 21 months
<RiotingPacifist> also even just setting up pre-linking on arch messed everything up, are you sure it was btrfs? I managed to break NILFS but it took a fairly obscure setup and is much less mature than btrfs
<MichaelP> RiotingPacifist: i ment 4.5.6
<MichaelP> 4.6.1
<goddard> bprompt_: it means a lot
<RiotingPacifist> MichaelP: are you sure it was a kernel bug?  I dont mean to rip on Arch but I run the latest released kernel and haven't had any isues (althought I have moved away from using obscure filesystems like nilfs)
<bprompt_> goddard:     I meant, is not specific enough, anymore than "is broken" or "does not work"
<valorie> could y'all move this conversation to #kubuntu-offtopic?
<valorie> please
<MichaelP> RiotingPacifist: i think it was just a btrfs thing
<MichaelP> ok
<RiotingPacifist> surely the maturity of btrfs on kubuntu is on topic?
<goddard> bprompt_: it is very specific
<goddard> bprompt_: HOW CAN YOU ENABLE THE ABILITY TO TURN VOLUME PAST 100%
<RiotingPacifist> goddard: use pulse audio volume controller?
<MichaelP> 16.10 installer crashed at configuring time zones
<RiotingPacifist> goddard: or do you want a qt solution, i dont thingk veromix or kmix work
<valorie> RiotingPacifist: on kubuntu, sure!
<MichaelP> goddard: plugin to a home stereo ... then you have more volume
<goddard> MichaelTunnell: the default setting that KDE is setting is to low
<goddard> i can increase it using pavucontrol but that requires GTK libs
#kubuntu 2016-06-02
<goddard> in kde4 you could just enable this in kmixer
<Fanfare> Q: i added mpv to handle directories, now its in the first place ( and defaultaction) to handle them, i can't rearrange it using the properties dialog.
<MichaelTunnell> goddard: you probably meant MichaelP :)
<cassio> hi
<N3X15> Is there any way of modifying mouse pointer hotspot offset?  I'm thinking something screwed with my settings and offset it by at least 16 pixels
<noobey> What's the best package manager to use with KUbuntu?
<noobey> What's the best package manager to use with KUbuntu?
<wb6321> #ubuntu
<ozberk> hi guys need to ask a questtion. Umm I tried to use driver manager to install AMD microcode and nvia drivers but it saying collecting data from my system yet it takes too long
<ozberk> what is wrong with the driver manager ?
<Fritigern> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-driver-manager/+bug/1530523
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1530523 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "kcm_driver_manager: Infinitely shows Collecting information" [High,Confirmed]
<ozberk> oh ok so we only need to wait a bit since there is no solution yet. Ummm how can I install those drivers then ?
<Fritigern> This means it's a known bug, high priority and that multiple people have reported it. Therefore, it's being worked on. In the mean time you can manually  install the microcode and the Nvidia drivers
<Fritigern> Open Konsole and enter sudo apt-get install nvidia-364 && sudo apt-get amd64-microcode
<Fritigern> Note that you will have to enter your password in order to install that
<ozberk> yeah I figured that with this document https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ozberk> that ubuntu-drivers devices command is really helpfull
<ozberk> just enter it and it will tell you what do you need to install. Cool
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<EvilRoey> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Roey
<viewer|21429> Hello, I'm having a problem with Krunner and plasma shell. They crash when i type in letters to search of applications/files. Kubunut 16.04. I was running on nvidia 361 drivers, i updated to 364. this led to the krunner/plasma shell crashes. i rolled back to 361 but still have the problem. Tried with 358 but again the same problem. Any help?
<hateball> viewer|21429: I'm not sure why you think it would be related to nvidia drivers
<hateball> viewer|21429: Perhaps baloo has been corrupted, you could try rebuilding it
<viewer|21429> how can i do that?
<CoodingCookiee> Hey guys, i'm running 16.04 Kubuntu. I'm using a Apple Magic Mouse 2, but the scrolling doesn't work. I tried i few things days ago, but nothing works. Maybe someone of you can help me :)
<hateball> viewer|21429: "balooctl disable" then  reboot, then "balooctl enable"
<BluesKaj> CoodingCookiee, try system settings>input devices>mouse , there are a few settings that might help
<viewer|21429> hateball: it can be done from plasma or do i need to logout and make it from the console?
<hateball> viewer|21429: no you can do it in your current session
<CoodingCookiee> the mouse works fine but the scroll/touch have no support
<viewer|21429> hateball:disable worked; but trying the enable it gives the error "failed to register via dbus, another instance is running"
<hateball> viewer|21429: did you reboot?
<viewer|21429> yes
<hateball> viewer|21429: what does "balooctl status" say?
<viewer|21429> it says it running. By the way the crash are gone now
<viewer|21429> (i do the instructions again)
<hateball> viewer|21429: well if it's not crashing, problem solved :p
<hateball> I wonder why it would restart tho, without you enabling it
<viewer|21429> well in fact before the error message you do get a balooctl is running
<viewer|21429> my bad balooclt enabled
<viewer|21429> well it seems to work. thank you very much!
<BluesKaj> !cookie | hateball
<ubottu> hateball: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<BluesKaj> good call hateball
<hateball> BluesKaj: :)
<hateball> experience with broken things goes a long way :p
<BluesKaj> yeah, I don't use baloo so i avoid it's problems , aamof I deleted myslqld and akonadi without losing the desktop like it did before pl\asma 5
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: have you tried baloo on the latest version ? Doesn't seem to be a resource hog any longer ?
<zlp> xfgdfg
<zlp> sdfdsfsd
<zlp> fgdg
<acheron_uk> still a pain here
<acheron_uk> If want anything more controllable me then https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recoll seems a better targeted solution
<abhishek> I am using kde 5.6.4 and kubuntu 16.04. How can I make the backlight turn on only on press key.
<Guest86019> who the fuck picks these colors for kubuntu...omg stab my eyes out
<Guest86019> so whats the workaround for the installer in 16.04 that I cannot read since its so bright
<Guest86019> tried themes and zionreversed color scheme, doesnt seem to appy to the installer
<Guest86019> prolly should have stuck with 14.04....
<Guest86019> hello
<Guest86019> I cant read the text on the installer in the live disc
<yossarianuk> Guest86019: perhaps if you made a screenshot and uploaded it for us to me we might understand what you mean
<Guest86019> you cannot read the ANY of the instructions in the installer window at all, it is super bright background and white writing, I can barely make out the download third party checkbox and thats cause I know its there from past installs
<Guest86019> ahh I bet i know how to fix it
<Guest86019> the installer is likely gtk
<kubuntu_> yossarianuk: what a good image site?
<kubuntu_> ill prolly turn back into guest here
<yossarianuk> imgur.com is popular
<kubuntu_> prolly cant even save it cause it isnt persistant usb
<kubuntu_> http://imgur.com/YfBDGir
<kubuntu_> yossarianuk: see what I mean?
<kubuntu_> like how did anyone else install?
<kubuntu_> nm I thought about what used to be the default theme in older versions and I cant read the text now
<kubuntu_> fuck is that stupid
<acheron_uk> had no such problem with recent 16.04 installs
<acheron_uk> text was perfectly readable
<acheron_uk> some graphics card oddity perhaps?
<kubuntu_> not sure but the default theme or whatever you call it doesnt let you see  the text
<kubuntu_> just a gtx nvidia card and I assume nouveau
<kubuntu_> installer appears to be hanging now
<acheron_uk> the dropdown dialogues there and some other colours down match the default breeze theme
<kubuntu_> yeah i used oxygen and I could see it
<acheron_uk> I would imagine a graphic rendering glitch as that is NOT how it should show
 * kubuntu_ appologies for freaking out
<kubuntu_> usually doesnt take me 1.2 hours to figure out a workaround
<acheron_uk> it ok. Just installed 16.04 on a box with a nvidia card a few weeks ago, and I know that is not hwo the installer looked
<chaotix> hello.  I am on Kubuntu 16.04, and am having a problem where for some reason, the proper icons for applications, folders, and files and whatnot' are not being displayed at all,
<chaotix> it started when I tried to change the icon theme, and now no matter what icon theme i choose, I get most of the icons have what looks like a paper document with a "?" in the middle, and the rest show the wrong icon
<acheron_uk> can you change the icon scheme in system settings to another one then back again?
<acheron_uk> oh sounds like you have
<chaotix> acheron_uk: i can, but it doesnt actually change the theme
<genii> Save session before logging off/shutting down
<acheron_uk> there is an icon them cache somewhere
<chaotix> i press apply, and the dialog comes up saying updating, but nothing changes
<chaotix> im looking now for how to delete the icon cache
<acheron_uk> in /tmp/ and /var/tmp/kdecache-'youruseename' and ~/.cache/ there may be some
<chaotix> i found this
<chaotix> https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=108241
<chaotix> brb if the problem persists.. thanks for the suggestions guys
<acheron_uk> think the caches are done slightly different for icons in plasma5, bit basically yes, clear icon caches and restart your KDE desktop
<acheron_uk> if that doesn't sort it then there is something more fundamental up
<kubuntu_> acheron_uk: seems like the installer was just thrown in the last changes lol
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_, the ubiquity installer has been a part of kde for many years and works well on most systems
<BluesKaj> and dpkg installer has been very stable and capapble package installer for even longer
<kubuntu_> ok its great
<kubuntu_> ive been here since the start of kde4
<kubuntu_> its not ok, plus the themeing seems zoloft induced
<kubuntu_> all things are bright nowadays, even my phone is too damn bright
<kubuntu_> but ...
<kubuntu_> at least there is an included dark theme now
<BluesKaj> there is a brightness ctl in system settings.power>management , it night work for you, altho it doesn't seem to on my TV?monitor
<BluesKaj> TV/Monior rather
<kubuntu_> ill check it out
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_, is this a laptop or desktop?
<kubuntu_> desk
<BluesKaj> you might need to set the brightness directly on your monitot ctls
<kubuntu_> I think that because kubuntu sounds cute theme has to ...match?
<kubuntu_> I like kubuntu cause it isnt super hard and stays up to date with kde releases for the most part
<kubuntu_> but the coloring is something else
<kubuntu_> first thing I change
<kubuntu_> kde-bian, way better name lol
<kubuntu_> but that besides the point
<EvilRoey> <kubuntu_> kde-bian, way better name lol
<EvilRoey> Kubian.
<EvilRoey> ?
<BluesKaj> too late Roey, long gone
<user|21225> What are the minimum specs required for Kubuntu 15.10 for 32-bit machines?
<Guest40582> ok where is all the " get new" options in system settings?
<clivejo> get new?
<BluesKaj> Guest42522, workplace themes and applications style and desktop behaviour > effects
<BluesKaj> and if you explore,  there might be more
<ozberk> hi guys I need to add this command to startup nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="nvidia-auto-select +0+0 { ForceFullCompositionPipeline = On }"
<ozberk> how can I do this
<ozberk> I also need another question dolphin can't create any directories as I try to create a folder it crashes
<BluesKaj> ozberk, have you updated and upgraded lately?
<ozberk> BluesKaj:  yes
<ozberk> BluesKaj:  yesterday accutaly
<BluesKaj> lately means today :-)
<ozberk> yes but I'm in Turkey so. As you asked I run another update here
<ozberk> a few packages have new updates installing the now
<ozberk> them (corrections)
<BluesKaj> ozberk, why are going to use that command in nvidia-settings ?
<BluesKaj> ForceFullCompositionPipeline  ...why are trying that?
<ozberk> BluesKaj:  because this command enables the VSync feature in KDE which is not enabled by deaflut somehow. I googled the problem and the solution was simple. This command is for testing but the solution was about counfiguring x.conf ehich doesn't exist in here
<ozberk> so I think if I put this command at startup the VSync will be enabled automaticly
<BluesKaj> ox then you need to run nvidia-xconfig to create the file then add the string in it
<BluesKaj> oz^
<BluesKaj> ozberk,^
<ozberk> BluesKaj:  package xorg-server was not found ?
<ozberk> BluesKaj:  I belive I installed the nvdia drivers what happened here :/
<BluesKaj> yes , but it should have created it
<ozberk> aaah it did
<ozberk> BluesKaj:  thank you succesfully created and edited x.conf file
<ozberk> but still
<ozberk> there is another isssue with dolphin.
<BluesKaj> ozberk, try a  reboot, but your issue with dolphin could be a permissions oproblem
<ozberk> BluesKaj: I will reboot and check if it will be continue then come back to here
<BluesKaj> ok
<ozberk> BluesKaj: okay I back and the edited x.conf file worked thanks to you. REally thank you lets try dolphin
<ozberk> ok again it crashes what should I do ? I googled it no results
<BluesKaj> ozberk, which kubuntu, 16.04?
<ozberk> BluesKaj: affirmative
<ozberk> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> ozberk, check in /var/log/syslog for dolphin errors
<ozberk> BluesKaj: ok checking
<ozberk> BluesKaj: I cant say which one is about dolphin
<BluesKaj> lots of errors?
<ozberk> too many
<ozberk> and really compicated to say
<ozberk> not all of them are errors accutaly
<ozberk> what is hazer provider it keept denied
<BluesKaj> no idea
<ozberk> I tried to find the name dolphin
<ozberk> no data is here
<BluesKaj> do you see any permissions errors
<ozberk> only one
<ozberk> Jun  2 22:45:00 ozberk-System-Product-Name kernel: [  592.615798] audit: type=1400 audit(1464896700.224:21): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/lib/telepathy/mission-control-5" name="/usr/share/accounts/providers/ktp-sipe-haze.provider" pid=1376 comm="mission-control"
<ozberk> well
<ozberk> I shouldnt paste it here
<genii> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rattking> sipe is a instant messenger protocol, thats unrelated
<BluesKaj> oz have you tried setting the pemissions in dolphin/file/properties/permisssions/advanced pernissions/owning group
<ozberk> no
<ozberk> hang on a min. brb
<rattking> is it just dolphin that cant create directories? can you mkdir from konsole?
<buriedalive> hi folks
<buriedalive> ozberk if these no right your problem, try logout X-server and join to console and del your home dir, but last
<buriedalive> and save config need you! remember
<ozberk> guys I accutaly can't get all of theese
<ozberk> what is wrong with dolphin :/
<ozberk> syslog contains any data about dolphin
<ozberk> doesn' contain ( correcctions)
<bprompt> ozberk:    what's the original issue anyway?
<ozberk> bprompt: I can't create any folder it crashes
<soul__> Guys, do you know if it will be possible to extract archives directly from Dolphin using right click → extract here?
<bprompt> soul__:   sure
<bprompt> ozberk:   hmmm ooookk...hmmm  hmmm are you on 16.10?
<soul__> bprompt: in which version is planned?
<ozberk> I solved the issue temproarly. There are two options in dolphin I figured now Yeni dosya oluştur (create a folder in Turkish) and yeni dizin oluştur (this means create ner DIRECTORY in Turkish) now I figured I could create a new folder but not directory
<ozberk> ner => new (corrections
<bprompt> soul__:    hmm ?    I've had it as far back as 12.04, even in Krusader, which is what I mostly use
<ozberk> what is the difference between a folder and a directory :/
<bprompt> ozberk:    zilch, zero, same cat, different name
<buriedalive> ozberk try sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor stop
<ozberk> buriedalive: doesn't affected it
<ozberk> affect (corrections)
<soul__> bprompt: is not possible in Kubuntu 15.10. It is not possible since we switched to Plasma 5
<BluesKaj> ok , enough cooks in the kitchen, time to for other things anyway...later folks
<bprompt> soul__:   hmmm I do have it in 16.04, either way, you can add such option anyhow, I also had it in 12.04 as well, hold the mayo for a sec
<bprompt> soul__:    https://lizards.opensuse.org/2008/07/12/extract-and-compress-right-click-menu-on-kde4/
<soul__> bprompt: the problem is in Plasma 5. I guess is solved in Kubuntu 16.04 and that's why you have that function. I remember someone here telling me  some dolphin features were are not ported still. I'll upgrade to 16.04. Thanks :)
<bprompt> soul__:   well, I had it in 12.04 as well, you can add "service menus" to the context menu in  kde file managers, tis a bit easier if you use Krusader btw, since krusader has a context menu editor
<soul__> bprompt: I had it to in 12.04
<soul__> too*
<bprompt> soul__:   but I've added a few myself :)
<goddard> getting an error in my chroot
<goddard> sudo: main: unable to allocate memory
<goddard> anyone know how to repair?
<jannuhat> having some widget style issues on Mint KDE 17.3, which are probably caused by Kubuntu modifications to original KDE code. does anyone know how to fix the issue described here: https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=56&t=222930
<jannuhat> basically buttons in KDE dialogs are oversized and drawn in the wrong colour and various other UI elements are also glitchy
<cjwelborn> This may be a dumb question, but I'm making a simple "install script" for my new machines and I was wondering if `sudo apt-get install <247 package names>` will even work, or if there's a better way do go about this. I have a file with all the package names that I need to install.
<cjwelborn> way to go*
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> well
<bprompt> cjwelborn:    package names, as in the .deb files?
<cjwelborn> bprompt: I generated a list of package names (just the name), where 'apt-get install <pkg-name>' should work by itself. After thinking about it, if I pass 247 names to apt-get and it can't find one then the whole thing collapses. I think I will generate individual 'sudo apt-get install -y <pkg-name>' for them.
<cjwelborn> I was just thinking about 'google-chrome-stable' being in my list, and I didn't get that from Kubuntu/Ubuntu repos.
<Citral> hi
<genii> Why not a meta package
<cjwelborn> genii: I'll have to look into that. It hadn't even crossed my mind. Probably a lot cleaner and safer.
<cjwelborn> I just now remembered `--ignore-missing` also, but still. I'm not going to pass 247 names to apt-get.
<abhishek> hi guys!
<abhishek> I am using kubuntu 16.04 kde 5.6.4
<abhishek> there is no hibernate option available in menu for me though sudo pm-hibernate works
<abhishek> More details-> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=363866#cz
<ubottu> KDE bug 363866 in general "No Hibernate option avaiable" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<Guest62348> hi people, I love you >/]
<Guest62348> Current Kubuntu edition is fantastic!
<Guest62348> Can I ask something basic?
<genii> I'm sure the devs which are lurking here will be glad to hear :)
<genii> Guest62348: Best thing is just to ask the channel your question, and then see if someone takes it up
<Guest62348> Really good job. I never liked Kubuntu before :-]
<Guest62348> I need to backup user home folders, but I dont have a rights permissions to access them. I have fond many examples, but simply I dont understand to those examples. Rights in Linux are very complicated...
<Guest62348> Is any GUI for setting permissions recursively?
<genii> Anything underneath of /home/yourusername by default is written with the permissions of the user whose home directory that is. Unless you have done something like perhaps untarred files with permissions intact which contain files belonging to a different username
<genii> Guest62348: Possibly you are trying to copy /home instead of /home/yourusername
<genii> alternately, those files are in use
<Guest62348> I need to backup everything in /home/ (for all users)
<Guest62348> I am able to share home root dir, but I need to allow root to read all files in all home folders.
<genii> Guest62348: For backing up all user's files, this must be done with admin privelege. So you do not change the permissions or owners, because if you restore those files, the user they previously belonged to will be unable to access them.
<Guest62348> I am SUDO, but still not able to read all dirs.
<genii> Guest62348: The simplest in Konsole, to issue: kdesudo dolphin
<genii> ...and then just use it like normal to copy things one place to another place
<genii> Guest62348: If you want to copy files they cannot be in use at the time.
<genii> So trying to copy things in your own home directory while you are logged in will result in files like some things in the .kde directory for instance or cache directories not being able to be copied
<Guest62348> I think I need to set group for read. But how to say who is the group?
<Guest62348> By the way, how can I connect to the server on LAN from Kubuntu? Only what I know is Putty on Windows.
<genii> Guest62348: What is the error you get when you currently try?
<Guest62348> I have to connect from console to the server at first.
<genii> Guest62348: To connecto a server, make sure it is running an ssh server, then just in Kubuntu opn up Konsole and use ssh command from there
<genii> work, afk 7-10 minutes
<Guest62348> ssh legolas says that he could not resolve hostname
<genii> Guest62348: Add the ip and name of that box to your /etc/hosts file
<Guest62348> I tryed to boot kubuntu live on the server, It works, but I cannot see RAID HDD in the server.
<Guest62348> omg konsole is really challenge for me, nothing is working
<genii> Guest62348: Back for a minute or two. .. for RAID, Kubuntu does not load those modules by default, only Ubuntu Server does that. So you have to manually load them afterwards.
<genii> Guest62348: If you do not specify a username to ssh, it assumes you want to connect using your cuurent username
<genii> To specify a different name, use like: ssh differentname@servername-or-ip
<genii> Guest62348: Also, please ask your questions in the channel, and not by private message :)
<genii> Guest62348: For recognizing RAID1, you should use: sudo modprobe raid1
<Guest62348> great! I will try to recognize Raid1
<Guest62348> I hope I cannot damage files :-]
<Guest62348> I am still not able to connect, so lets do the live boot...
<Guest62348> when I do ssh jiripr@192.168.0.252 nothing happens.
<Guest62348> thank you very much genii, I will try to boot kubuntu on server and backup all files from RAID1 (mirror). A can access netword backup drive wiyhout problems.
<genii> Guest62348: Glad to assit
<genii> *assist
<Guest62348> do you mean, that I can read all files after booting new live OS or attributes of original OS will be still active?
<Guest62348> omg I am connected over terminal now :-]
<Guest62348> But Doplhin is not installed on the server
<Guest62348> Good bye!
#kubuntu 2016-06-03
<lethu> anyone know of a macos docker like app launcher for kde?
<lethu> nevermind I found one
<lethu> kooldock
<prabhushakti>  is plasma 5.6.4 available to upgrade for xenial users?
<rritoch> Is 16.04 stable yet? When I run do-release-upgrade it says "No new release found"
<Fritigern> rritoch: Try kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade instead.
<rritoch> Fritigern: Thanks, I really don't want to upgrade until it's stable though.  I really should have stayed on Trusty but I started upgrading and have had lots of problems. Wily is somewhat stable but I want to stick to LTS for now on.
<Fritigern> rritoch: 16.04 is stable
<rritoch> Ok, I'll try it then. Thanks.
<rritoch> Same problem "no new release found"
<rritoch> I just added the kebuntu ppa repositories to my links, I'm going to run those updates maybe that will solve the problem.
<rritoch> links => sources.list
<hateball> !ltsupgrade | rritoch
<ubottu> rritoch: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<rritoch> hateball: Thanks :) I'll wait for that.
<rritoch> is "http://ppa.launchpad.net/kebuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu wily main" considered stable?
<rritoch> Or should I remove it from my sources.list ?
<rritoch> I just added it trying to do the upgrade.
<hateball> !ppa | rritoch
<ubottu> rritoch: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<hateball> also it's likely kubuntu and not kebuntu :p
<rritoch> Yeah, sorry for the typo
<rritoch> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<acheron_uk> some explanation on how stable the updates and backports ppa are here https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs
<rritoch> archeron_uk: Thanks for the link, I believe the ppa kebuntu sounds stable enough, I think it's the backports that will get me into trouble.
<rritoch> I'll know soon enough, the ppa versions should be done installing soon.
<ejay> Hey all. Kubuntu 16.04. Plasma 5.6.4 (from backports). Kdeinit is crashing all the time. Am I the only one with that issue?
<acheron_uk> stable enough here ejay
<ejay> Or just tell me how to restart tray plasmoid becouse with kdeinit crash systray is goin mental.
<hateball> ejay: I think you need to reload plasma for that
<hateball> ie kquitapp plasmashell && kstart plasmashell
<ejay> hateball: tried that. not working. problem is - I'm keeping some apps in systray (amarok, toggl, keypass) and I cant access them because systray plasmoid is not working correctly after kdeinitcrash.
<ejay> To fix that I need to restart whole system.
<acheron_uk> not working in what sense?
<ejay> acheron_uk: there is no icons for amarok, toggl and keypass
<acheron_uk> does killing and restarting 'xembedsniproxy' help?
<ejay> acheron_uk: will try it now
<acheron_uk> think that is for more legacy systray icons, but you never know
<ejay> acheron_uk: killed and started xembedsniproxy. Nothing changed
<ejay> sometimes kdeinit is goin up by itself (I mean it is giving me back my systray icons) byt it's just random.
<acheron_uk> oh well. just a thought
<ejay> ha! and it's back. fuck me. from plasmashell crashes to kdeinit crashes. jesus. I'm waiting some stable release. x_X
<acheron_uk> odd. 5.6.4 has been very stable here. better than previous
<ejay> acheron_uk: and you are on what distro?
<acheron_uk> kubuntu 16.04
<acheron_uk> also tested it on arch/chakra
<acheron_uk> is yours a fresh install, or an upgrade from a previous release?
<ejay> acheron_uk: it's updated from 15 wich was updated from 14 IIRC
<acheron_uk> at the moment all I can think of is doing things like making sure all plasma/kde related caches are cleared in case something stale is there from previous versions
<acheron_uk> or reset your plasma/configs to something more like a clean system
<acheron_uk> test if it happens if you log in under a new user etc..
<ejay> acheron_uk: under new user will not help BC it's random. I will wait for another crash and fill bug report (bug report dialog is telling me that gathered info is useful). maybe they will fix that.
<RRVNet|2> The graphics configuration is still garbage, someone should really look into fixxing this mess, drivers  don't work, greeters don't work, even the slightest change in kernel version or hardware settings and you have nothing more than a 50lb paper weight on your  desk.
<RRVNet|2> sddm has white screen, ligthdm won't start at all because it's trying to use something called xeyphr that crashes... what fun
<RRVNet|2> ran into the bug where the amd control files aren't there so I had to manually install them just to get X running after adding a "new" amd video card.
<RRVNet|2> But now that X is working, the greeter is crashed.
<RRVNet|2> Lol, I guess complaining works.
<RRVNet|2> It magically just started working
<RRVNet|2> After uninstalling sddm
<RRVNet|2> Fun isn't over yet..."Your graphics hardware does not support OpenGL (ES) 2. Plasma will abort now (AMD R9 280X FGLRX)
<tif> Hey All. I'm having a problem with logging in after upgrading from Kubuntu 15.10 to 16.04. Initially the login manager wouldn't start, but I've got that (sddm) working now. My issue is now that my user cannot log in and get the plasma shell going. If I create a brand new user on the laptop, then there is no login problem. I can only assume there is
<tif>  an old config file laying about with some value in it which upsets 16/04. Anyone got any ideas what this file might be?
<hateball> tif: have a look at ~/.Xauthority, make sure you are its owner
<hateball> tif: also, what GPU do you use?
<tif> will do. And it's an intel gpu in an old HP laptop
<tif> ahh, .Xauthority is owned by root, not my user...
<hateball> tif: have you been naughty running gui apps with sudo perhaps
<tif> @hateball could have been inadvertant when I was fixing the login manager not starting issue (which quite a few laptop users seem to be having with 16.04)
<hateball> tif: anyhow, try chowning the file to your user, see if it behaves
<tif> @hateball yep, just doing it now. I'm typing on another machine so I'm having to run to another desk to do this :) Will let you know asap
<tif> @hateball w00t :D Can haz KDE!! Thanks so much
<hateball> tif: :)
<tif> gotta say, I'm really liking the latest KDE
<hateball> tif: Well, it's Plasma these days
<hateball> KDE is the community, not the software ;)
<tif> yeah, my bad ;)
<ChetManly> !kdm
<ChetManly> no more kdm?
<hateball> !sddm
<hateball> Perhaps ubottu is retired
<hateball> ChetManly: anyhow, sddm is used now
<acheron_uk> !info sddm
<ubottu> sddm (source: sddm): modern display manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.0-1ubuntu5 (xenial), package size 271 kB, installed size 1201 kB
<ChetManly> acheron_uk: is that what included as default?
<ChetManly> oh nm
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<ChetManly> I would like to use kdm
<ChetManly> !muon
<ubottu> Muon is the current Kubuntu package manager. Please see http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/07/05/introducing-qapt-and-the-muon-package-manager/ for an overview
<BluesKaj> !kdm
<acheron_uk> kdm is defunct
<BluesKaj> yup, it's not available in 16.04
<ChetManly> why?
<BluesKaj> been replaced by sddm
<ChetManly> i hate lightdm and variations of it
<BluesKaj> it's only a login page and it can be configured
<acheron_uk> kdm was part of the old kde4 kde-workspace sources I think
<ChetManly> yes but kdm always show my login/logout screens on the RIGHT screens
<ChetManly> is wayland here yet?
<acheron_uk> so ceased when that did
<ChetManly> am I using wayland in 16.04? I should be able to kdm till then
<ChetManly> why is everyone so gangbusters on unstable hardware?
<ChetManly> oops
<ChetManly> soft*
<ChetManly> brb
<BluesKaj> we have to deal with what's given to us ...you can always ask for a refund ;-)
<acheron_uk> https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kde-workspace.git&a=commit&h=8577abf894a661bc0700adc72513dacf0b7dca7f
<acheron_uk> "KDM goes the way of the Dodo."
<ChetManly> ok so how do I configure sddm to be on the CORRECT screen
<ChetManly> at least baloo seems to not be such a shitbrick
<BluesKaj> acheron_uk, I wasn't crazy about KDE4 when it was first introduced especially what was done to kmail
<ChetManly> I hate how everything seems to use a database now eg. mysql
<ChetManly> everything is dependent on something else, and Im not talking just regualr dependencies
<acheron_uk> baloo and akondi still removed here if I can on any install
<ChetManly> pardon?
<BluesKaj> I got rid of mysql /akondi server and associated PIM packages
<BluesKaj> akonadi
<acheron_uk> hmm there is a #sddm here on freenode
<BluesKaj> there a re still some mysql  libs and I had a to sacrifice amarok which is no big deal to me
<hateball> most things related to multimonitor is broken in 16.04
<hateball> be it sddm or plasma
<hateball> as for plasma I think fixes are coming in 5.7
<BluesKaj> yeah I hear the multimonitor issue is not good
<ChetManly> ffs
<acheron_uk> just googled for that on sddm and seems lots of similar queries and bugs
<acheron_uk> i.e. login spanned over screens, or not configurable to a specific one
<hateball> ChetManly: have you configured a primary screen in kscreen?
<ChetManly> yup
<hateball> hmmm
<ChetManly> its hdmi out to TV
<hateball> oh well, I've just learned to live with the broken-ness
<hateball> it's still less terrible than the options :D
<ChetManly> I love kde but the things that open all over the place is so FRICKEN annoying
<hateball> what do you mean
<ChetManly> chome opens whereever its feel like on 14.04
<BluesKaj> I use dvi to hdmi to our TV which acts as a monitor..works great as well
<ChetManly> chrome*
<hateball> ChetManly: Yes, but that is because Chrome/Chromium doesnt feel like it needs to respect the window manager
<hateball> even if you set kwin rules to force it to behave a certain way, it will ignore it
<ChetManly> gtk apps usually do
<acheron_uk> few interesting comments on https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/565
<hateball> ChetManly: chrome uses its own... aurora or something iirc
<BluesKaj> chrome doesn't render well on a large scree,n the  addressbar fonti is hard coded and too small to read from a short distance
<BluesKaj> i guess the chrome devs think everyuone still uses 22" monitors
<ChetManly> BluesKaj: that was just in the latest update though wasnt it?
<hateball> chrome 43 got hidpi support according to the googles
<BluesKaj> ChetManly, no , it's been like this for at least 3 yrs , maybe longer...it's forced me to stick to Firefox
<ChetManly> is there a qt disks thing yet like in gnome
<hateball> BluesKaj: there appears to be a --force-device-scale-factor switch you can use
<hateball> chrome --force-device-scale-factor=1.50 or whatever
<ChetManly> does anyone know what I mean?
<hateball> ChetManly: what does "disks" do?
<ChetManly> actually I saw close to part of it if I can find the site
<BluesKaj> at least firefox follows the font settings one sets up in systemsettings>app stule>gnome/gtk fonts
<ChetManly> hateball: it does hdparm and smartcrtl
<BluesKaj> style
<ChetManly> and before you say its done in kdepartitionmanager ...its not
<BluesKaj> hateball, it;s only the address bar font that's affected , otherwise chrome renders fonts in the correct size chosed in it's settings
<ChetManly> quite a few people have said that to me without even looking what gnome-disks does
<BluesKaj> chosen even.... coffee no 2 coming up ,m abe my typos will be fewer
<ChetManly> ppl in #kde even said use the cli equvilients ..... um isnt this bells and whistles kde gui people!! lol
<ChetManly> I love that konverstion is default now and that the channel list is moved
<BluesKaj> moved?
<BluesKaj> oh the options
<ChetManly> no the channel list
<ChetManly> form the bottom to the top
<ChetManly> side*
<ChetManly> jeepers its hard to text on phone and here lol
<BluesKaj> yes options, still prefer the bottom
<ChetManly> oh yeah cause I guess there can be things besides channels there
<ChetManly> no way the side is better
<clivejo> outside is better
<ChetManly> lol
<BluesKaj> well,it's a matter of personal preference and now we have that option
<ChetManly> mainly because it resemmbles other client and bouncing around them is easier for me
<BluesKaj> tried quassel and hexchat and a few others, always came back to konversation, it suits me
<ChetManly> hexchat isnt too bad
<ChetManly> hateball: try gnome-disks if can stand gtk stuff on your system, or in a VM. Its pretty dope
<ChetManly> so how come I cant install muon?
<BluesKaj> ChetManly, you can \, it's in the repos
<ChetManly> well discover says it isnt
<BluesKaj> ChetManly, bah discover is hopeless,  use apt
<acheron_uk> discover is useless
<BluesKaj> sudo apt install muon
<ChetManly> think it tried that too hang on cant remember
<BluesKaj> chalcedny, on 16.04 ?
<ChetManly> I ve found a few things with discover before
<acheron_uk> !info muon
<ubottu> muon (source: muon): package manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.6.0-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 337 kB, installed size 2018 kB
<ChetManly> like new things
<BluesKaj> oops ChetManly
<chinmoy> how can i install kde frameworks using apt
<ChetManly> BluesKaj: yes I got it
<BluesKaj> chinmoy, install plasma-workspace , or plasma-desktop
<ChetManly> k since i dont know how to expain this well
<ChetManly> does anyone know how the outline shadow is around kubuntu when booting up
<acheron_uk> chinmoy: frameworks covers a lot. most packages with pull in the parts of it the need automatically
<ChetManly> the blue glowing edge
<ChetManly> how the heck do I make my windows do that again
<acheron_uk> ChetManly: window decoration shadow?
<ChetManly> are you guessing or asking if that what I mean?
<acheron_uk> both I think.
<ChetManly> like before when I selected zion reversed all my windows had a "glow" like the kubuntu logo
<ChetManly> where do I find the option you mention
<acheron_uk> like this http://i.imgur.com/WOrUAHD.png
<ChetManly> exactly
<acheron_uk> you mean?
<hateball> ick.
<ChetManly> I like dark themes
<ChetManly> and a little eye candy
<ChetManly> people that use the system always comment  they like it too
<hateball> ChetManly: afaik, in plasma 5 it's in the theme, rather than an effect you can turn on/off
<acheron_uk> in systemsettings > application style > windowdecorations and then in the shadows options for oxygen and breeze decoration types.
<hateball> but I may be wrong, as per usual ;f
<ChetManly> is the reason there arent any get new buttons is because not much is compatible yet?
<ChetManly> like do I have to install oxygen theme by hand and will it work
<acheron_uk> will be a config like http://i.imgur.com/5tiDslp.png
<acheron_uk> package to install is 'kwin-decoration-oxygen'
<ChetManly> I see I think I need oxygen glass or black glass, I do not like all this flat pastel color
<acheron_uk> default breeze decoration will configure in same way, but the shadow is dark by default and not as obvious
<hateball> ChetManly: there is plasma-theme-oxygen
<hateball> which should have all the parts
<acheron_uk> yep, you can get most of the oxygen look and feel back
<acheron_uk> has taken me a while to come to terms with plasma5 and qt5 based kubuntu
<hateball> I just use dark breeze, works for me :o
<BluesKaj> don't care for the breeze icons , but the breeze dark desktop theme looks ok
<ChetManly> konversation crashed :-/
<BluesKaj> I think installing the 4.6 kernel saved me some grief
<ChetManly> ok when I try to select new themes, there isnt much to the theme config
<ChetManly> like where acheron_uk said to select windows shadows
<ChetManly> the default beeeze seems to be the only one with many options
<ChetManly> man that kdm thing is irking me so bad
<ChetManly> lets get rid of it when the other one works first....
<ChetManly> thanks for all the help
<ChetManly> so virtualbox is only 32 bit in the repo?
<ChetManly> so virtualbox is only 32 bit in the repo?
<BluesKaj> seems so
<infrared__> 16.04 (upgraded from 14.04): Muon and plasma discover updater do not display change lists for any packages at all - muon occasionally decides to display a 404 html page (not parsed, just as text) instead. Is this a known issue? apt-get changelog <pkg> works fine, though with a lot of waiting first
<chinmoy> what plugin does okular uses to open epub files?
<BluesKaj> chinmoy:  okular-extra-backends
<chinmoy> Got it brother
<chinmoy> thanks brother it worked
<BluesKaj> infrared__:  check your /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure the deb lines contain the correct OS names and a repos that's located in your country
<high_fiver> got to say, the current kde enviroment is extreamly nice
<BluesKaj> yes, it has enough options to look quite good
<high_fiver> Stock kde is beautiful
<high_fiver> been a long time gnome user (10+ yrs) but I think I've converted
<high_fiver> :O
<elezium> I people.. I just install kubuntu 16.04 on some decent hardware (i7 3770k, 24gigs ram, nvidia 970) and I find it a bit sluggish at time.  for example, when I click a .deb file in the Dolphin file manager, it seems to take a while to actually open the installer app.  Am I the only one?
<high_fiver> taking a while for me too
<elezium> Ok.  And a few other things left and right that I didn't note down feels a bit sluggish.. hum. I'll try to turn down the animations
<high_fiver> are the other apps opening fine
<high_fiver> might be a bug in Dolphin
<BluesKaj> elezium:  deb files are usually slower than other apps, think it's the nature of loading an installer vs an ordinary app
<elezium> once my apps are open, it's feel fine.  Mostly like navigating between the open.. like the first time I click on the clock in the panel, i took 2-3 seconds to pop up the calendar
<elezium> BluesKaj: gotcha.. it just feels  faster in Gnome (no, I don't want to start a debate)
<BluesKaj> elezium:  also maybe your file indexer/baloo is running
<elezium> ho.  nope.. but .. grr. I hate those Electron app, they are cpu intensive.
<BluesKaj> elezium:  do you also have gn?ome installled
<Quantos> Hey guys, do you support KDE Connect here?
<elezium> BluesKaj: nha.. dual boot.
<elezium> BluesKaj: it's a clean install + Google Music, Chome, Slack (which is not working) and IntelliJ.  That's about the thing I've done so far.
<BluesKaj> elezium:  assume you've updated and upgraded lately
<elezium> yup
<elezium> but I'll be honest, I'm wondering if I did reboot after
<elezium> brb.  I'll do that.
<BluesKaj> elezium:  if you don't use kmail or kontact or any database like mysql etc then you can also disable akonadiserver , but with a i7 I'm at aloss as to why your system seems sluggish at all
<BluesKaj> too late
<infrared__> BluesKaj: It seems so, xenial{,-updates,-security} etc
<elezium> In fact, I think it's the animation that are clunky :/
<BluesKaj> elezium:  if you don't use kmail or kontact or any database like mysql etc then you can also disable akonadiserver , but with a i7 I'm at aloss as to why your system seems sluggish at all
<BluesKaj> the i7 cpu also comes with a decent onboard gpu iirc
<BluesKaj> ok, scrolled back, nvidia 970
<high_fiver> same here, intel onboard graphics are choppy
<elezium> I also install the nvidia driver.. I'll check the config.
<elezium> humm.. 30 Hz... nha...
<elezium> I'll have to boot in windows what it was.. but probably 60
<infrared__> When I change the port for an audio device (that is connected all the time) in system settings, the setting is not saved and it resets on next reboot. I want the port selection to remain as I set it. Is there anything I can do?
<elezium> ok..  60hz..  don't know if it makes sense, but animations seems somewhat smoother
<BluesKaj> elezium: did you install the nvidia-364 driver ?
<elezium> I use the ubuntu-drivers tool
<elezium> not sure exactely which packages it installs.
<BluesKaj> infrared__:  by port you mean selected audio output , correct?
<infrared__> BluesKaj: Yes, I think so
<elezium> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/iVWdPekb
<elezium> hum.. you said 364. I have 361..
<BluesKaj> elezium:  how is it performiong withte 361?
<elezium> I switch my config from 30 hz to 60hz and animations seems smoother.. but I don't know if it's a placebo effect ;)
<elezium> but I like said previously, it's no biggie. Once my windows at all setup, I barely move them and they are responsive.
<elezium> I'll probably turn off a bunch of animiations when I got time, too.
<elezium> so far, I really like it.. my last KDE experience was... hummmm.. 3?
<chinmoy> how to configure dolphin to show hidden files?
<BluesKaj> infrared__:  make sure the device you've chosen in the sytemsettings>multimedia>device preference and hardware tabsuse the same audio outputs
<elezium> chinmoy: click on Control -> Show hidden files.
<BluesKaj> chinmoy:  dolphin>view>show hidden files
<elezium> BluesKaj: 364 is probably avaiable from nVidia web site?
<elezium> nope, only 361 available from what I can see.
<BluesKaj> elezium:  364 is available from the repos
<elezium> BluesKaj: Ok.  I'll get after my work day. (boooo)
<BluesKaj> infrared__:  also open alsamixer in the terminal and disable automute with the down key if needed and turn up the volume xctls on master and pcm, The use the escape key to exit and do, sudo alsactl store
<BluesKaj> the=then
<elezium> yeah. Sounds is my next topic, too. ;)
<BluesKaj> infrared__:  also if you see MM in any relevant vol ctls then unmute them with the M key
<BluesKaj> elezium:  I don't think there'smuch difference in performance between the 361 and 364  drivers , they're both quite advanced unless you;re agamer and want the nth egree of speed etc fom the gpu
<BluesKaj> egree=degree :-)
<infrared__> Sorry, forgot to say I use pulse
<elezium> I only play 2-3 games which are on Windows anywyas...
<elezium> ho crap.. the fonts in LibreOffice looks f* ugly.
<BluesKaj> infrared__:  yes, the hardware tab in system settings>multimedia> music is pulseaudio
<elezium> wtf.. apt-get disapears
<elezium> aptitude.. gone.
<BluesKaj> elezium: ??
<elezium> like you said.. ????
<elezium> run an update via Kde (linux kernel update for whateve reason)
<elezium> and bang.. apt-get done.
<elezium> gone..
<elezium> is there some kind of repair if I boot on the iso?
<infrared__> BluesKaj: My problem is specificaly with the device configuration section (settings -> Multimedia -> Audio Volume, Output Devices tab)
<infrared__> When I open the same window through KMix's "Audio setup", the "Port" is called "Connector"
<infrared__> The issue is that after reboot, this field returns to "Line out" instead of what I select
<elezium> brb.. will try to boot on Iso..
<BluesKaj> what are yoy selecting?
<BluesKaj> you
<infrared__> Headphones, in this case
<BluesKaj> did you open alsamixer in the terminal as I suggested and set your ctls there ?
<infrared__> Yes, PCM and master were way up, and Headphones was active; automute was enabled, and I disabled it, but then 'sudo alsactl restore' restored it
<BluesKaj> not restore , do sudo alsactl store , that stores your alsa settings changes
<infrared__> Ah, store
<BluesKaj> yes
<infrared__> Ok, thanks; I'll se what happens next reboot :)
<BluesKaj> you really shouldn't need to reboot everytime you make changes uness they're to pulseaudio/pavucontrol and usually just relogin will suffice
<yomismo> hi world
<bprompt> allo
<kcroot> hi
<kcroot> from Poland
<jimarvan> o/ :)
<yomismo> from Spain
<yomismo> nice to meet you
<kcroot> and happy kubuntu user
<kcroot> :)
<jimarvan> god I LOVE kubuntu 16.04 :))
<bprompt> good, just ease off on the espresson on the next cup
<bprompt> s/espresson/espresso/
<jimarvan> :D
<bprompt> jimarvan:    I've run kde apps, since way back in Mandrake 9.2, and they were great too :P
<jimarvan> mandrake lol i almost forgot that name
<bprompt> I think it was mandrake 7.2... then after that, I installed SuSE 9.2, which was also great :P
<jimarvan> they changed it to mandriva later on?
<jimarvan> never liked rpm packaging :(
<acheron_uk> .spec files!
 * acheron_uk shudders
<jimarvan> hahaha
<bprompt> jimarvan:    yeah, mandrake later versions were named mandriva, and mandriva's later versions are called Mageia, same cat, different name
<jimarvan> ye
<jimarvan> was awesome back then though
<jimarvan> at least for starters, it was the first linux most people tried
<jimarvan> when did Ian started Debian?
<jimarvan> cant even remember
<jimarvan> *start
<acheron_uk> early 90s?
<bprompt> hmmm dunno exactly, but just hit wikipedia :P
<bprompt> debian is hmm old, yes, I recall debian back when I was running mandrake
<jimarvan> 1996
<acheron_uk> https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/project-history/
<acheron_uk> not that I feel inclined to read more than a snippet of that
<jimarvan> awesome :D
<jimarvan> http://imgur.com/SGc3hsI
<jimarvan> Playing Civ5 on Kubuntu 16.04, without an Nvidia graphics card.  :)
<Quantos> Does anyone know of a channel for support on KDE Connect, I'm having issues with it on KUbuntu 16.04 LTS
<Quantos> I'll spell it out, maybe one of you knows a fix.  I can connect and send files to the pc from the phone.  I can't connect from the pc to the phone though.  There's no error message, just a funny little noise a couple of mins after I try to open the phone.
<jimarvan> hmmmmm
<jimarvan> Quantos: when you connect, do you see the USB device icon?
<Quantos> Yes I do
<jimarvan> come on PM pls
<jimarvan> :)
<Quantos> The phone won't open that way though, I get an MTP error
<Quantos> Oh okay
<jimarvan> Quantos: I hope I helped :)
#kubuntu 2016-06-04
<rritoch> Does kubuntu not support AMD anymore?
<rritoch> libGL error: No matching fbConfigs or visuals found
<rritoch> libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
<rritoch> I had this bug fixxed for about 5 minutes and then while trying to test audio it crashed
<rritoch> This leads to the magical nothingness of "Your graphics hardware does not support OpenGL (ES) 2. Plasma will abort now.
<rritoch> One additional note, XFCE loads without a problem
<rritoch> I'm just going to report this as a bug, this issue appears to have been around since 2013
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Ubuntu dropped support for some AMD cards but support will be added back at 16.04.1 for some I believe
<ugur_> Hi I am using Kubuntu 16.04 on a Dell 7559 with skylake CPU. Kernel is 4.6 because 4.4 does not work at all. I have a problem  while watching a video. The video overlay is fixed if I drag or minimize the app window
<chinmoy> guys how do i install knemo
<Guest47548> Hi everybody, I have idea to run Kubuntu in VM on our school server as a terminal server. What dou you think about it? Is possible to connect on it from Windows machines? Is Kubuntu GUI frienly with RDP clients? Which client to use?
<Guest47548> I am Jiri, teacher from Prague.
<eeos> hi everybody! anyone who knows where kubuntu stores the files during a distribution upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04?
<eeos> does it put it in the /var?
<acheron_uk> the package files? i.e. .debs
<eeos> acheron_uk: yes
<acheron_uk> usually /var/cache/apt/archives/ in normal running, so I presume the same in upgrades
<eeos> acheron_uk: thanks
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Guest67064> Hi, I am looking somebody experienced with Kubuntu in remote desktop mode. There are many terminal protocold and cllients.
<Norbou> Hi, everybody, can anyone help me how to wiev files on extarnal hard drive over USB? I expectet that it mounts automatic but it doesnt.
<DarinMiller> Norbou: Still here?
<Norbou> Hi, I am looking somebody experienced with Kubuntu in remote desktop mode. There are many terminal protocold and cllients.
<user|78096> hi
<viewer|35363> Hello :)
<acer> Hi
<acer> I am new to this
<acer> could i get some help pls#
<acer> anyone
<Norbou> Hi, everybody, can you help me how to view files on external hard drive over USB? I expected that will be mounted automaticly, but it doesnt.
<Norbou> Kubuntu looks wery great. I just boot from live usb.
<clivejo> Norbou: what format is the drive?
<Norbou> linux partitions from ther old server
<Norbou> it was in the raid1
<Norbou> but now I have only one from the mirror
<clivejo> It should auto mount if its in a format it recognises
<Norbou> no, i dont see partition in dolphin
<Norbou> i am on live boot
<Norbou> it is from ubuntu server
<norbou> hi kubuntu devs, can you help me access files linux raid autodetect type of partition?
<norbou> q#2 can i install kubuntu on usb live from itsefl?
<srdjan> Hi. Does Kubuntu 14.04 contain some C++ package for vorbis? I am asking in #vorbis but no one responding. It seems I had some C++ classes for vorbis in 14.04 but in 16.04 I don't have any.
<MaxGogol> .
<MaxGogol> Hi
<jay___> hi
<MaxGogol> is there anything going on here?
<jay___> im no speek english but just french
#kubuntu 2016-06-05
<marcelo_> hi anyone can help me, i've just installed kubuntu and 've got some trouble upgrading the sistem in the terminal
<marcelo_> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente)
<marcelo_> that is the message
<guest5352> hi
<evolutionvip> ...
<Oderus> anyone have an issue with the sizing of sddm backrounds? it appears as though it's oversized or slightly zoomed in even though i resized the image to match my screen resolution. anyone know anything about this?
<viewer|58028> Hi, i am brand new with this, trying to make an installation usb with boss' pc!
<viewer|58028> I have created a stick with Rufus and tranferred that 1.4 gb Kubunu iso file to it
<viewer|58028> Way to go ?
<viewer|58028> anyone there ?
<viewer|58028> Hi
<viewer|58028> Anyone who wuld like to help mee installing Kubuntu please?
<viewer|58028> Anyone who wuld like to help mee installing Kubuntu please?
<viewer|58028> Anyone there ?
<viewer|58028> Hi, anyone help mee plase ?
<viewer|58028> Hi, anyone hearing mee ?
<viewer|58028> Hi, anyone hearing ??
<viewer|53475> Hi,, brand new and trying to install kubuntu, help anyone please ?
<viewer|53475> Hi,, brand new and trying to install kubuntu, help anyone please ?
<abhishek> hi guys!
<abhishek> Is any1 able to use this https://github.com/nylas/N1 on kubuntu?
<abhishek> I was getting this issue https://github.com/nylas/N1/issues/2368
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Guest16297> QuinnStorm: 1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111]=877777777
<Guest16297> <ZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACVS
<Guest16297>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          
<Guest16297>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          
<Guest16297>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          
<Guest16297>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          
<prabhushakti> can anyone tell me why doesn't the icons change plamsa 5.4.6
<prabhushakti> 5.6.4
<BluesKaj> pra you can cjhange them in system settings
<BluesKaj> prabhushakti,^
<prabhushakti> i tried a custom png file but the colour don't changes
<jimarvan> helloz! :)
<hazamonzo> Hello gents. Having wireless adapter woes with 16.04. :(
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, which wifi chip?
<hazamonzo> Hey BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hey hazamonzo
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Im back! Hahaha
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Im just trying to find that out at the moment
<hazamonzo> But its a Thinkpad W541 Laptop
<hazamonzo> Just looking for specs
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Just a side question, is there a way to run the Driver Manager voa the commandline? Im not sure i trust that it is actually trying to fetch driver / hardware info
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Looks like it an intel wireless card of sorts
<Guest16297> HOLA! QUE PASA
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, do a lspci and look for mobile device
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Intel Wireless 7260
<hazamonzo> One mo
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Just checked. Not there
<abhishek> hi
<abhishek> how can I get the list of drivers required from commnand line
<abhishek> Driver manager doesn't seem work in kubuntu 16.04
<hazamonzo> abhishek: oddly enough im kinda getting the same issue at the moment
<hazamonzo> Its not picking up any addional drivers
<hazamonzo> :)
<BluesKaj> abhishek, no it doesn't , it's abug
<acheron_uk> 'ubuntu-drivers list' in a terminal will list possible driver to install
<hazamonzo> sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<hazamonzo>  Looks looks promising
<acheron_uk> or that ^^
<hazamonzo> Im not sure I see my wireless card though :'(
<hazamonzo> back in a mo. going to check some settings in bios
<BluesKaj> habits, do you see "Network Controller" in the lspci list ?
<BluesKaj> oops haxzmo left
<habits> BluesKaj, I am not sure if I follow you.
<BluesKaj> habits, wrong nick , sorry
<habits> ok, no worries :)
<BluesKaj> hazmo keeps joining and leaving
<habits> may be managed to find his network controller and is doing something with it :)
<BluesKaj> hope so , he's got an intel wifi problem, but theyre usually quite reliable right out of the box
<habits> while he is still away, let me ask a quick question - Do you have any idea why my system wakes up immediately after I suspend it?
<habits> I read that it could be because of devices, connected to the system via USB
<BluesKaj> what method do you use to suspend?
<habits> tried both from terminal and the gui
<habits> using Kubuntu 16.04
<habits> prior to that I used Ubuntu 14.04 and suspend was working just fine
<BluesKaj> i use sudo pm-suspend in the terminal and I'm on 16.04 too
<acheron_uk> 'cat /proc/acpi/wakeup' used to list devices enabled for 'wakeup'
<habits> acheron_uk, should I disable all of the entries in that file?
<acheron_uk> not necessarily
<acheron_uk> on my toshiba latop it's just the ECHI entries that used to cause wakeup right after suspend
<acheron_uk> so I had to add 'echo EHC1 | sudo tee /proc/acpi/wakeup' to /etc/rc.local
<acheron_uk> and for EHCI2
<abhishek> how can I check which drivers are required for my pc in kubuntu 16.04
<acheron_uk> habits: that was for a usb mouse I think which retained a poweron state, causing the issue
<BluesKaj> abhishek, lspci will list your hardware then from that list you can look for the driver your hardware needs usually audio and graphics and wifi chip for laptops
<acheron_uk> if I recall there should be something in either dmesg or suspend resume logs to say what triggers it
<acheron_uk> has been a while though since I had to figure it all out, so recollection is vague
<habits> acheron thanks I will check now
<acheron_uk> you can echo each one manually to test.
<abhishek> BluesKaj, thanks but I think there was some tool that recommended drivers as well
<acheron_uk> just don't switch all to disabled at once!
<BluesKaj> there was , but it's broken
<abhishek> Nvidia driver issue on Kubuntu 16.04 ,please check http://paste.ubuntu.com/17036372/
<acheron_uk> that looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1589006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1589006 in snapd (Ubuntu) "Failed unmounting Mount unit for nvidia support in snappy" [Critical,In progress]
<abhishek> BluesKaj, sudo ubuntu-drivers devices I think
<acheron_uk> abhiskek: there are workarounds for the bug in that bug report above
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: I think I solved the mystery of the unknown weireless card....
<hazamonzo> I think the wireless card is fried! :D
<BluesKaj> oh that, i forgot about that one
<hazamonzo> Tested in Windows. Its not detected there either
<BluesKaj> habits, do you see "Network Controller" in the lspci list ?
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo,^
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Yeah its not there at all
<hazamonzo> Awww well :)
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, my wifi wasn't detected by windows either , that's nothing to go by
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Maybe so but it used to work in windows and i haven't changed anything there for ages
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, ok , no windows updates ?
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Nothing that I can remember
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, sudo iwlist scanning, do you see any output?
<Alex85719> hello, can bad hdd cause random cpu spikes ??
<hazamonzo> BluesKaj: Interface doesn't support scanning.
<BluesKaj> hazamonzo, nmcli device wifi list
<abhishek> hi is this channel logged somewhere?
<BluesKaj> in your home dir you should have a logfolder, but thqat depends on your irc client settings
<abhishek> BluesKaj: any other way?
<abhishek> Issue: I had nvidia driver issue, someone posted a bug report here which I followed. It said to stop some service. Now my PC shows blank screen on turning on.
<abhishek> I am trying to find that bug report.
<abhishek> can anyone else post the bug report link from their history if possible.
<abhishek> ikonia: hi, can you post the bug report you posted earlier. Thanks.
<ikonia> abhishek: ?
<BluesKaj> abhishek, which irc client ? There's a ppa for ubuntu gpu drivers on launchpad,  /graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu
<acheron_uk> LP: 1589006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1589006 in snapd (Ubuntu) "Failed unmounting Mount unit for nvidia support in snappy" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1589006
<abhishek> oh, sry. Thanks for the link!
<acheron_uk> todays log of this channel is here http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/06/05/%23kubuntu.html
<abhishek> acheron_uk: thanks!!
<abhishek> acheron_uk: I tried that link you mentioned, it is exactly my issue. But when I did `sudo systemctl stop sddm.service` as suggested there. It shows blank screen after the kubuntu logo with no cursor, and doesn't show kde loading screen.
<abhishek> alt +F1 also doesn't work
<abhishek> any suggestions guys?
<acheron_uk> CTRL+Alt+F2 to get a VT, log in, and use apt get to remove and reinstall the NVIDIA drivers
<acheron_uk> it's a pain to sort
<abhishek> acheron_uk: oh yes, I forgot the Ctrl :p. So I should just do `sudo apt-get purge nvidia*;sudo apt-get install nvidia-367`?
<BluesKaj> abhishek, installing the 367 driver should autoremove the currently installed one
<habits> acheron_uk, hi again, just wanted to update you on what happened.
<habits> I found out that EHC1 and XHC were enabled, so I tried to edit them in the rc.local file
<habits> unfortunatley, that did not help.
<habits> anyways, hopefully there will be a fix for this in the near future, cause when I used Ubuntu 14.04 I did not have that problem
<habits> thanks for the help anyways :)
<abhishek> Will the driver manager be fixed for Kubuntu 16.04 sometime soon?
<abhishek> What is the best way to find the necessary nvidia drivers required for my system. When I install nvidia-367, the sub-pixel rendering goes very bad on my system
<acheron_uk> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/533434/linux/current-graphics-driver-releases/
<acheron_uk>  364.19 is the latest non-beta I think
<BluesKaj> abhishek, apparently the drivers listed in "sudo ubuntu-drivers devices" are the correct drivers for your gpu therefore choose the one that you find works best,according to the forums
<acheron_uk> works nicely here
<BluesKaj> here my old 8400GS gstes this recommendation: nvidia-340 - distro non-free recommended , and that's what i use and it works just fine
<acheron_uk> there are lists of support GPUs in the readmes on nvidia site
<acheron_uk> e.g. http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/364.19/README/supportedchips.html
<abhishek> are there any advantages using nvidia over opengl
<abhishek> BluesKaj, in my case the 367 is the recommended one, but it doesn't work well.
<abhishek> acheron_uk, is 364.19 stable? Should I use that over the recommended one?
<BluesKaj> the 367 is quite new and it may be a bit buggy ..maybe the 364 might be a better fit
<kubuntu> hi kubunters
<Guest71012> Please save my live. I need to extract 200GB Tar file on kubuntu.
<Guest71012> but located on unc path on cifs
<Guest71012> I have problems with utf-8 filenames
<Guest71012> Is an nice GUI Archiver?
<Guest71012> I did it by commanline but on local drive.
<clivejo> did you try ark?
<clivejo> https://utils.kde.org/projects/ark/
<Guest71012> yes but it cannot open it
<Guest71012> ark doesnt work or i cant work with it
<Guest71012> it is on smb drive
<Guest71012> second variant is unpack tar under windows wit correct charset in filenames.
<Guest71012> Or concert flenames from utf8 to cp1250
<user__> hi all
<user__>  Can someone help me with a question?   http://askubuntu.com/questions/779082/ubuntu-16-04-gnome-session-ubuntu-not-found
#kubuntu 2017-05-29
<Marieann> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs
<Marieann> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1686329 in Ubuntu "System freezes randomly after upgrading to ubuntu 17.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Erebus3666> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://b
<Erebus3666> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://b
<david_9529078> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https:
<david_9529078> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https:
<boy16_7895162> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https:
<boy16_7895162> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https:
<UnTheDark1332> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesktop.org/sh
<Hot_vampireman15> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesktop.org
<Hot_vampireman15> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bugs.freedesktop.org
<luke7887> DONT USE UBUNTU 17.04 UNTIL THE LAZY FAGS OVER AT UBUNTU FIX THESE ISSUES (UNLESS YOU WANT YOUR PC TO FREEZE LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER ===> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1674838 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1693357 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1680904  https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99295#c22 https://bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1674838 in linux-hwe-edge (Ubuntu) "kernel BUG at /build/linux-7LGLH_/linux-4.10.0/include/linux/swapops.h:129" [Undecided,In progress]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1680904 in linux (Ubuntu Zesty) "duplicate for #1693357 zesty unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference" [High,In progress]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1680904 in linux (Ubuntu Zesty) "zesty unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference" [High,In progress]
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 99295 in DRM/Intel "[Regression BDW] kernel panic in Intel i915 module, complete system freeze in 4.10-rc2" [Blocker,Resolved: fixed]
<ahoneybun> thanks Drone`
<thyoo> join #netfilter
<meno> hi
<foxly> Having an issue, 17.04 has been great on this install for the last few weeks, but when I startup now the system hangs on the login. It's fine until I type my password and hit login. Then I can move the mouse, but nothing else changes. Any ideas? (I've restarted several times)
<valorie> foxly: can you do control + alt + f1 or f2 or f3?
<valorie> instead of logging in
<foxly> Oooo yep
<user|48143> Bug Report: System Settings > Workspace Theme > Get New Looks... not working! (Network error.(6))
<foxly> I can console login fine with f2, thanks! That's getting somewhere
<user|48143> Bug Report: System Settings > Workspace Theme > Get New Looks... not working! (Network error.(6))
<valorie> foxly: you might try running `sudo apt install -f`
<valorie> where f=fix
<valorie> you might have had an incomplete download of some update or so
<foxly> Ok I'll try that!
<valorie> foxly: to get back to the login screen, if that works, do control + alt + f7 (usually)
<foxly> Didn't seem to fix it, I'm looking at the auth.log file and I'm seeing "cannot create session: Already running a session" followed by some errors for passphrase file being wrong and failing to decrypt
<valorie> ah
<valorie> you have an encrypted partition
<foxly> I know nothing about that stuff, but thought it was worth a look?
<foxly> Ya
<valorie> complicated, and I know little about it
<valorie> it sounds like the session started, but as you say, is hanging half-crashed
<foxly> The final entry (when in term) is "new sessions 5 of user" is there a way to drop all sessions?
<valorie> I'm sure there is
<valorie> but  I don't know enough
<foxly> Haha no problem! Thanks for the help, got me this far! Time for more ye ol Google
<valorie> I suggest asking in #ubuntu (bigger) or #kde -- although that is usually really quiet until business hours in Europe
<valorie> yes, googling the error messages sometimes gives a clue
<foxly> I think the issue is a saved session (it crashed before this happened) and I don't think I can clear that session until I decrypt the home file ( which isn't working atm) - I'll get it figured out, thanks again for the help!
<valorie> yw, foxly
<user|78038> how to share file between two Kubuntu system
<hateball> user|78038: are they on the same LAN?
<hateball> do you want a persistent share, or just sending back and forth?
<user|78038> yes....same lan
<user|78038> file sharing............
<hateball> user|78038: depends what you're comfortable with I guess
<hateball> personally I would probably use sshfs or NFS
<hateball> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<user|78038> what about sanba
<hateball> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<hateball> It's much more of a headache compared to NFS, certainly if you are sharing only between *nix machines
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<nubfilter> Hi all. I'm curious how I'd go about figuring out the cause of broken "natural scrolling", how to fix it and contribute that back to the community. I'm running kde on ubuntu 17.04.
<nubfilter> there's a nice checkbox in settings to enable it, but for course that has no effect.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Didn't know it was broken but best place would be #kde-devel if it is
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I imagine there should be a bug on bugs.kde.org somewhere, as I've heard that mentioned before
<user|89858> nvidia driver
<valorie> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<vimar> Hi
<vimar> I've recently checking Kubuntu 17.04 booted from flash drive what suprise me: the screen is flashing. I wonder if even install it now
<valorie> vimar: have you checked that your flash copy is a good copy?
<valorie> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<vimar> valorie: I'll be honest NO. I've downloaded via unetbootin for flash version
<valorie> worthwhile to check it just to be sure
<valorie> sometimes the original download was faulty
<valorie> or the write to the flash drive
<valorie> costs nothing to check
<valorie> :-)
<DaemonFC> Hi, does Kubuntu still have daily updated installation media for the current stable release?
<vimar> OK, I got into Driver Manager, It recognised Graphic card as: Nvidia Corporation C77 [GeForce 8200M G] and I've 3options to use: -Nvidia Binary ver304.135 from nvidia-304, Using now NVidia binary ver 340.102 form nvidia {recommended), and 3 Using X.org Xserver.
<vimar> can changing help?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @DaemonFC, this? http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/xenial/daily-live/current/
<valorie> DaemonFC: sometimes updates are daily, but more often weekly or so
<vimar> valorie: yeah I know :-) I just never had a faulty and did not expect that. I wanted just check the distro before installing.
<valorie> the only daily ISOs are for 17.10
<DaemonFC> No, one for Zesty I meant.
<valorie> vimar: it's possible "nomodeset" would help you, but I don't know enough about that to guide you
<valorie> my nvidia Just Worked
<valorie> both the binary driver and nouveau
<vimar> Got Ubuntu on one of the laptops and wanted check were Kubuntu went. I was out of linux for a while. Used to work with Linux since 90s to 2007.
<vimar> I see lots changed ;-)
<valorie> yes, the look and feel is better IMO
<valorie> Plasma team has been doing some fabulous work
<vimar> I will either stay with Ubuntu or go back to my loved one Xfce
 * valorie hugs mhall119
<DaemonFC> I feel a little squeemish about committing to install Linux on this laptop. First UEFI system I've had. Dunno what if any problems to expect.
<vimar> sorry that Im saying it here on your channel pasl
<valorie> vimar: this isn't religion!
<valorie> people should use what works for them
<DaemonFC> I already had to update my BIOS to add AHCI support because of Lenovo. :P
<vimar> The point is I want do one laptop family friendly, kids, wifey.
<vimar> Kubuntu  is most friendly for no geeks
<vimar> Older son is Cool with Gnome, he just see windows at School.
<vimar> but wife gets mad when she doesnt know how to operate my machines LOL
<DaemonFC> vimar, It certainly seems that way these days with others shipping broken software (Wayland) and Unity being a dead end. :/
<valorie> hmmm, well -- I would never try to change my husband to windows
<valorie> from windows, I mean
<valorie> for one thing, I don't want to do support on his machines!
<valorie> but he can use my linux laptop with no problem
<DaemonFC> After reading about/experiencing Wayland, I sure hope that Kubuntu stays away until it's *ready*. By ready, I mean not a performance drag, doesn't break hotkeys, etc.
<vimar> but I do not want Windows
<valorie> me either, vimar
<valorie> DaemonFC: for sure
<vimar> I cant concetrate to work with it
<valorie> you can instally the wayland session to test it
<valorie> but I've not had time to do that
<DaemonFC> The one provided by Fedora GNOME _works_, but Wine through XWayland is a disappointment, and my hotkeys do strange things.
<vimar> KDE even is also fine for me Im used to that.
<valorie> I've had to use my husband's windows machine to pay bills while he was off hiking the Pacific Crest Trail, and it was a bit of a pain
<DaemonFC> The hotkeys issue is cleared up except for my volume controls, which I have to hold down alt for some reason or they don't control the volume.
<vimar> OK I'll try one more time and check the MD5
<valorie> you can check the one you already have.....
<DaemonFC> I have no doubt it'll be ready and great at some point, but from what I see, that could be 6 months to a year.
<vimar> valorie: forgive me, you mean the one that is on Flash already?
<valorie> DaemonFC: I think you are about right
<valorie> vimar: sure
<vimar> valorie: can you tell how?
<DaemonFC> I suspect that the documentation for Powertop from Fedora is more or less accurate on Ubuntu?
<vimar> I think ubotu gave some links at the beginning of this conversation>
<DaemonFC> I'd like to start the service at boot and have it set all tunables to optimize battery life.
<DaemonFC> I tried it out without the service from the Live image and noticed that with some tinkering my laptop spends most of the time in pc8, which is fantastic.
<valorie> !md6
<valorie> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<valorie> DaemonFC: I guess.....
<DaemonFC> It's mostly been power management issues that have kept me on Windows 10 this long.
<DaemonFC> Skylake Mobile until like kernel 4.8 was having a hard time getting past pc3, which Intel says is not good for your hardware. :P
<DaemonFC> Hmm, well, it looks like power management doesn't work properly in Ubuntu (at least the live environments) on my laptop. The CPU package power state never gets past pc2.
<DaemonFC> That's odd, because it gets to pc8 an the rest on Fedora.
<chris951240> quit
#kubuntu 2017-05-30
<haroldwhistler> Hello there. I need some help with network file sharing in kubuntu 17.04
<haroldwhistler> I am coming to kubuntu from gnome on fedora
<haroldwhistler> On fedora i just had to enable settings>sharing and then my laptop would show up on the network.
<haroldwhistler> I can't find any setting for network file sharing in kde though.
<haroldwhistler> Dolphin>network shows me the warning that no workgroup is detected on my local network.
<haroldwhistler> It also  does not seem to be able to find my laptop on the network.
<haroldwhistler> However, i installed nautilus on the system and it can access my laptop just fine.
<haroldwhistler> Now i just wanna know how do i enable file sharing on this machine so i can access this machine from my laptop.
<haroldwhistler> Can someone help me with this?
<tiwake> how do I make the base mouse cursor speed go faster?
<silver222> Check out this: https://bbs.dailystormer.com/uploads/default/original/4X/5/8/2/5821298ad7e08a1c04589fd3a3656885ce46afad.JPG
<silver222> Thoughts?
<user|75968> are there technical specs available to compare kubuntu vs debian
<hateball> user|75968: What do you mean by technical specs?
<user|75968> i guess its specs - system requirements, supported hardware etc
<user|75968> does anyone know where to find docs on the comparable differences between kubuntu and debian
<chomwitt> hi. in latest 17.04 i tried it live in a laptop and i get drm: intel_cpu_fifo_underun_irq_handler [i915] error cpu pipe A fifo underun and i start some big file trasfers the laptop closes!!
<hateball> chomwitt: from where to where do try and transfer?
<hateball> chomwitt: as a live session runs in RAM, you can fill that up if you try to dump data into that ramdisk
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<chomwitt> from usb flash to hdd and vice versa
<chomwitt> hateball: i see, propably. cause now its open for half and hour without problem , but i dont do sth on it. BUT  i stiil see the drm i915 related errors!!
<hateball> chomwitt: That has to do with video driver, i915
<chomwitt> i know
<hateball> I dont know if there's some config with shared video RAM perhaps
<hateball> That could cause such problems
<hateball> It's nothing I have stumbled upon myself
<chomwitt> but transfering from a mounted hdd partition to a usb stick i dont think should bring down the system.
<chomwitt> anyway i will try again with 16.04 , hoping its more stable ,
<chomwitt> thanks
<chomwitt> have to go for errants
<Crell> Hello peoples.  Hopefully simple question. I just upgraded to 17.04 this weekend.  It went mostly smoothly, but Slack (Electron app) seems to now be unable to connect.  Googling shows me lots of issues with Electron apps on 17.04 and the app indicator drawer in Unity, but nothing for connection issues.
<Crell> Has anyone else seen this?  Any ideas as to the cause?
<BluesKaj> Crell, your question better if directed to #ubuntu suport chat , this is Kubuntu support only
<Crell> BluesKaj: I'm unclear if it's a K-specific issue or not, but OK.  (Most issues I found googling were Unity-specific.)
<nosferatha> problems installing openconnect in my kubuntu 17, in the last version I didn't have issues, I was wondering if this version of kubuntu is not supporting openconnect ?
<nosferatha> hi, guys, question please, I have problems installing openconnect in kubuntu 17, I dont know if it is an issue from kubuntu side, can you confirm please ? o maybe help ?
<user|81718> Hello Kommunity
<user|81718> I have just a short question: I'm currently running on Gnome, is it okay to install KDE Desktop into the system? Or are you advising to reinstall / parallel install KDE?
<user|81718> someone alive here?
<acheronUK> hi. gnome and kubuntu should be able to cohabit
<acheronUK> but there is always the risk of some conflicts
<user|81718> okay, that sounds promising and risky enough to give it a try ;-)
<acheronUK> unity is/was the worst for not playing nice with other flavours
<user|81718> thanks for the heads-up - you're right even with Unity vs. Gnome
<user|81718> so far - have a good night. bye.
<Roey> hi!  I'm trying to find out why Reddit Enhancement Suite no longer appears to be working, even though it shows it is Enabled.
<Roey> in Firefox
<user|79114> hi
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> hello
<acheronUK> and goodbye, apparently!
#kubuntu 2017-05-31
<adial> hello! I just installed kubuntu and am wondering if anyone might have advice on getting my other monitors working. They don't seem to be showing up in settings. I've been looking online but all I see are flame wars and no simple tutorials
<adial> looks like I need to install nvidia-settings
<IrcsomeBot1> Abin Thomas was added by: Abin Thomas
<IrcsomeBot1> <Abin Thomas> Please help me to install WiFi driver in kubintu
<IrcsomeBot1> <Abin Thomas> Kubuntu
<wangpeiyao> ???
<IrcsomeBot1> <Abin Thomas> English only
<Wiciu> Hi
<Wiciu> I forgot how to add in console user creating folder and bash
<Wiciu> it was with -m -s that what I remember
<hateball> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<hateball> Wiciu: ^
<Wiciu> That's the site I lost and couln't find, cheers ubottu
<Wiciu> quite difficult to find again in google
<oquidave> hello, suppose I have two IPs 192.168.135.109/17 and 192.168.168.170/17 . How do I express them as a network to allow certain services (such as my nfs share table). I've tried specifying 192.168.168.0.0/24 but the nfs server complains that mounting from unauthorized ip
<lordievader[m]> oquidave: Are those single IP addresses?
<oquidave> lordievader[m]: those are two ips 192.168.135.109 and  192.168.168.170
<hateball> oquidave: well for one, you have an extra .0 on your last ip.range
<hateball> so it is an invalid one
<lordievader[m]> Why the /17 then?
<nmrp3> hi - I'm having trouble with kubuntu and my monitors -- what is a good channel to ask abou tthat?
<nmrp3> I've got 4 monitors plugged in, and each time I lock and unlock, it seems that kde is randomly reassigning the background and the placementof the taskbar
<lordievader[m]> nmrp3: This is the right channel to ask ;)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<nmrp3> lordievader[m]: thank :) Any idea what may be going on or how I can debug/fix it?
<lordievader[m]> nmrp3: Just a lock/unlock? Or does it involve standby?
<nmrp3> lordievader[m]: does it on lock/unlock, regardless of if I power-off the monitors
<nmrp3> no standby as far as I know
<nmrp3> it feels like monitors are grabbing random identities from some small but larger-than-4 pool of possible identities
<lordievader[m]> Does it show the same behaviour with only two monitors connected?
<nmrp3> lordievader[m]: I think so, but more intermittently
<lordievader[m]> nmrp3: What version of Plasma are you running?
<nmrp3> lordievader[m]: is there something I can type to get the version out?
<lordievader[m]> Kinfo can tell you
<nmrp3> great - KDE Plasma Version 5.5.5
<nmrp3> on Kubuntu 16.04
<nmrp3> I have a single x screen number 0)
<lordievader[m]> Do you have backports enabled?
<nmrp3> main, universe, restricted, multiverse, but no backports
<nmrp3> oh, looking in the apt sources file, yes, xenial-backports is enabled
<lordievader[m]> Hmm
<lordievader[m]> You could consider upgrading to the latest Kubuntu release.
<nmrp3> happy to try that
<hateball> it's quite a bit faster to try the backports first
<hateball> else you're looking at 16.04 -> 16.10 -> 17.04 to be on support
<hateball> if time is valuable and all that
<lordievader[m]> hateball: He said he had xenial-backports enabled.
<hateball> lordievader[m]: I meant kubuntu ppa
<hateball> brain malfunction
<hateball> plasma & co arent in backports
<lordievader[m]> Ooh, wait is this a different backports?
<lordievader[m]> I meant  the place too.
<hateball> nmrp3: if you wanna try later plasma on 16.04: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<hateball> note that it wont ever go past 5.8
<hateball> so... if you want later than that, you'll need to switch from LTS to regular release
<nmrp3> ok, well it's 26 minutes left to download the 16.04->16.10 upgrade :) so I'll try that I think
<hateball> nmrp3: be aware that 16.10 is EOL soon, so go to 17.04 asap after
<nmrp3> will do
<jubo2> oh great. the audio broke again.
<jubo2> and I didn't touch a thing about the audio settings
<jubo2> yeah. audio and video codecs broken again in an explicable incident
<jubo2> *sigh*
<jubo2> I'd feel less bad about this if I could rule out the Intel Management Engine meddling to make my life as computer user difficult and annoying
<jubo2> There are instructions on how to turn the IME off but they don't work
<jubo2> Giving the default password and then twice the new password does not change the password
<jubo2> it always just reverts back to the default password
<jubo2> how twisted is that
<jubo2> the weird shit this machine pulls on me is almost too much
<jubo2> When I got this with Win 10 and no password the damn thing declined my very much correct wifi shared secret
<jubo2> like 12-15 times
<jubo2> that is dodgy behaviour
<jubo2> brought to me by Intel, Lenovo and Taitonetti
<jubo2> I wish I could for once have a fully functional and not broken computer (other than the Debian servers that run fine)
<BluesKaj> jubo2, mucking about with intel management is best left alone ..think your media problems lie elsewhere
<jubo2> one moment I have fine audio, next it is all broken
<BluesKaj> ok  jubo2 are you using pulseaudio?
<LuckyTheTester2> Hey
<LuckyTheTester2> Anyone There?
<LuckyTheTester2> Hey
<LuckyTheTester2> Hello
<LuckyTheTester2> Hey?
<krytarik> LuckyTheTester2: Do you have any support questions?
<LuckyTheTester2> Uh
<LuckyTheTester2> Well I was Just wondering what version of Ubuntu Should i get?
<valorie> depends on what you like, LuckyTheTester2
<LuckyTheTester2> I like windows Applications
<valorie> such as?
<LuckyTheTester2> Any
<LuckyTheTester2> Steam
<LuckyTheTester2> Minecraft
<LuckyTheTester2> Roblox
<LuckyTheTester2> Chrome
<valorie> steam works in any ubuntu flavor
<valorie> as does chrome
<valorie> which is not a windows app, btw
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<valorie> !info minecraft
<ubottu> Package minecraft does not exist in zesty
<valorie> hmmm
<LuckyTheTester2> Bye
<valorie> dunno about minecraft -- although most everything runs in Wine
<valorie> !info roblox
<ubottu> Package roblox does not exist in zesty
<valorie> hi folks, we would appreciate some testing of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+source/plasma-desktop/+bug/1687444
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1687444 in plasma-desktop (Ubuntu Zesty) "Zesty SRU tracking bug for KDE's Plasma 5.9.5" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<valorie> it will not land in Zesty without some testing
<eneka> buenas noches
<eneka> acabo de mirar mi fichero  /var/log/autth.log y me encuentro con variso intentos de acceso a root desde un ip de china
<eneka> Jun  1 00:59:15 xu1604 sshd[1252]: pam_unix(sshd:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=ssh ruser= rhost=218.65.30.210  user=root
<krytarik> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<eneka> gracias
<krytarik> De nada.
<eneka> disculpa krytarik, además donde podría buscar info o que hacer, resulta que tengo dos ordenatas en distintos locales y los dos con el mismo problema, desde unas 8 ip distintas, todas de china
<krytarik> Sorry, I don't know Spanish too well. :)
<eneka> Jun  1 01:06:06 xu1604 sshd[1826]: Failed password for root from 218.65.30.210 port 14338 ssh2
<eneka> Jun  1 01:06:06 xu1604 sshd[1822]: Failed password for root from 186.59.11.66 port 60336 ssh2
<eneka> Jun  1 01:06:06 xu1604 sshd[1822]: error: maximum authentication attempts exceeded for root from 186.59.11.66 port 60336 ssh2 [preauth]
<eneka> Jun  1 01:06:06 xu1604 sshd[1822]: Disconnecting: Too many authentication failures [preauth]
<eneka> Jun  1 01:06:06 xu1604 sshd[1822]: PAM 5 more authentication failures; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=ssh ruser= rhost=186.59.11.66  user=root
<eneka> Jun  1 01:06:06 xu1604 sshd[1822]: PAM service(sshd) ignoring max retries; 6 > 3
<harryhirsch> guten morgen / good morning
#kubuntu 2017-06-01
<LuckyTheTester2> I have a Queston
<LuckyTheTester2> I have a Fresh Install Of Kubuntu But it wont let me connect to Wi-FI.
<LuckyTheTester2> Hello?
<LuckyTheTester2> I need help.
<LuckyTheTester2> Is anyone there?
<LuckyTheTester2> Please Help.
<LuckyTheTester2> Well, Bye
<LuckyTheTester2> Hello
<LuckyTheTester2> Can you help me?
<LuckyTheTester2> I have a Queston
<LuckyTheTester2> I have a Fresh Install Of Kubuntu But it wont let me connect to Wi-FI.
<LuckyTheTester2> Could you help
<LuckyTheTester2> Hello?
<LuckyTheTester2> Bye.
<studio-user935> Hi
<studio-user935> The ubuntu server chat banned me thinking I was another
<studio-user935> Hi
<valorie> studio-user935: you can register, then that won't happen
<valorie> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<hateball> ... another day in the life of missing panels
<joshua__> HI
<lordievader[m]> Good morning
<jubo2> G'morning
<jubo2> the only way to fix this audio problem is to reinstall every time it appears
<jubo2> maybe I need some hw and an OS that wouldn't do this
<jubo2> I is reboot to reinstall OS
<jubo2> we went at this audio and video codecs nipping out for hours and found nothing about what is causing it
<lordievader[m]> Every time it appears?
<lordievader[m]> That sounds like you can hunt down what causes it....
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<systemovich> hi
<Guest84236> Hi
<Guest84236> I am in the live cd
<Guest84236> I like what I see
<Guest84236> will this work with my RX580 gpu?
<krlov> yes
<lordievader[m]> Guest84236: If it works in a livecd it works in a real install.
<Guest84236> lordievader[m]: yeah, it works right now,
<Guest84236> but I want to install the proprietary driver
<Guest84236> from AMD
<lordievader[m]> Ah, that is hard to tell if things work then.
<lordievader[m]> Do you really need it?
<Guest84236> yeah, planning to do crypto mining with it
<Guest84236> like I do in windows
<Guest84236> can't even get there though, installer is failing
<Guest84236> Errnoo 5 Input/output error
<lordievader[m]> Setup a dual boot I'd say and find out if it works ;)
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu version Guest84236?
<Guest84236> 16.04 LTS
<Guest84236> BluesKaj: because that's the only one officially supported by AMD (Ubuntu 16.04)
<Guest84236> but yeah, can't even install at this point due to the I/O error...
 * BluesKaj wondwrs if the ubiquity bug is ausing the the problem ...it's supposedly patched , but aI've seen too many problems like this recently
<BluesKaj> causing
<tribhuvan> hi
<Guest84236> right, it's being a bit of a shit lol
<Guest84236> I've just used 'gparted' to erase the entire SSD as suggested on serverfault
<Guest84236> now I'll reboot, and try again
<Guest84236> has to work now, one way or another
<kubuntu_> I'm back, that didn't work
<kubuntu_> same i/o problem
<kubuntu_> I'll have to go with plain Ubuntu I guess :(
<hateball> kubuntu_: any reason you're going with 16.04 and not 17.04?
<kubuntu_> yeah hateball,
<kubuntu_> AMD support
<hateball> kubuntu_: I saw the need for proprietary stuff, isnt amdgpu-pro a thing?
<kubuntu_> they have a download for each Windows, and Ubuntu 16.04
<kubuntu_> yeah, amdgpu-pro is what I downloaded from AMD
<kubuntu_> but it's for 16.04
<kubuntu_> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download
<hateball> kubuntu_: so it's for OpenCL ?
<hateball> doesnt the opensource amdgpu support that?
<kubuntu_> well it's for zcash mining
<kubuntu_> been doing it on a windows 8 trial
<kubuntu_> which is expiring
<kubuntu_> figured I'd go with Ubuntu, but I hate the UI, so I tried Kubuntu, which I like
<kubuntu_> but since the installer is broken, I have to go with the former :(
<hateball> kubuntu_: first hit on google about it suggests it works with opensource drivers
<kubuntu_> no way!
<hateball> https://forum.z.cash/t/state-of-amd-gpu-mining-on-linux/4255
<ryanpcmcquen> Hello, I am running Kubuntu 16.04 (and it is awesome), but for some reason my wifi passphrases do not save through reboot.
<ryanpcmcquen> I have to re-enter them each time I log in.
<hateball> kubuntu_: but I neither mine with opencl, nor use AMD, so I cant say
<hateball> kubuntu_: at any rate, 17.04 is a nicer plasma experience, and the opensource amdgpu is what is being developed for mostly afaik
<hateball> kubuntu_: google suggests https://boinc.berkeley.edu/dev/forum_thread.php?id=11417
<hateball> meaning you just pull out the opencl bits from the amdgpu-pro package
<BluesKaj> ryanpcmcquen, set network manager wifi security choose the "store password for all users" option, that should solve the problem
<hateball> ryanpcmcquen: do other passwords save correctly to your wallet?
<ryanpcmcquen> BluesKaj:  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/y3fx9KHL/Screenshot_20170601_053238.png
<ryanpcmcquen> BluesKaj, I do not see that option.
<ryanpcmcquen> hateball: I disabled kwallet (which is probably the issue, but I would like to keep it disabled if at all possible).
<BluesKaj> ryanpcmcquen, this mine, on 17.04  https://imagebin.ca/v/3OTbmAvXkJ7O unless your theme doesn't show all options
<ryanpcmcquen> BluesKaj, hmmm ... I am on the default theme, let me try switching.
<ryanpcmcquen> BluesKaj, switched to the Oxygen theme, didn't make a difference. Let me try re-enabling kwallet.
<BluesKaj> I'm old school i still use oxygen
<BluesKaj> ryanpcmcquen, I have kwallet disabled
<hateball> ryanpcmcquen: you need kwallet for user-level passwords. if you do systemwide like BluesKaj suggests, it saves in /etc
<BluesKaj> ryanpcmcquen, try entering youpswd in the field , maybe your options will change
<ryanpcmcquen> hateball, thank you!
<BluesKaj> your pwd
<ryanpcmcquen> BluesKaj, thanks, it does not bring up any new options though. Maybe I should switch to 17.04 ...
<hateball> now if you're on a enterprise network, with user-based auth you probably dont want to save your credentials systemwide
<hateball> but use cases vary, obviously
<BluesKaj> I'm a home user so that's was my solution , i know it's probly not the best but it works here
<ryanpcmcquen> BluesKaj, I noticed that you are accessing the connections from 'System Settings'. I can only get to mine by right clicking Network Manager. Our screens are quite different.
<ryanpcmcquen> BluesKaj & hateball, I figured it out!
<ryanpcmcquen> The default starting width of the connections screen hides the save button (which is awesome).
<BluesKaj> I accessed from network manager ryanpcmcquen, i clicked on the wrebch/spanner on the top right
<BluesKaj> wrench
<ryanpcmcquen> Before expanding. https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/AX4RTHS1/Screenshot_20170601_060520.png
<ryanpcmcquen> After expanding. https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/IXlA2i9y/Screenshot_20170601_060714.png
<ryanpcmcquen> Seems strange that the default width would hide a functional button.
<BluesKaj> ryanpcmcquen, definiely a bug there
<ryanpcmcquen> BluesKaj and hateball, thanks for the help!
<ryanpcmcquen> I think I will report it to the KDE devs.
<BluesKaj> ryanpcmcquen, good :-)
<ryanpcmcquen> BluesKaj, do you think 17.04 is worth switching to?
<BluesKaj> ryanpcmcquen, are you a home user or are you on a workplace machine?
<ryanpcmcquen> BluesKaj, home user.
<BluesKaj> then 17.04  would be a good option, are you on 16.10?
<ryanpcmcquen> BluesKaj, currently on 16.04.2.
<ryanpcmcquen> Bug report! https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=380427
<ubottu> KDE bug 380427 in editor "Save password option is somewhat hidden in Wi-Fi Security screen." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<BluesKaj> ryanpcmcquen, separate / and /home partitions?
<BluesKaj> otherwise a clean install from live media is the best method , after backing up your data
<ryanpcmcquen> BluesKaj, I don't mind reinstalls. I've distro-hopped so much that all my configuration stuff is scripted.
<ryanpcmcquen> I don't even bother with backups.
<ryanpcmcquen> https://github.com/ryanpcmcquen/linuxTweaks/blob/master/ubuntu/.ubuntu_LTS_Setup.sh
<ryanpcmcquen> https://github.com/ryanpcmcquen/linuxTweaks/blob/master/.kdeSetup.sh
<hateball> ryanpcmcquen: Plasma is much more polished in 17.04
<hateball> you can use backports to go to 5.8 in 16.04, but it wont get past that
<hateball> and really.. you want to :p
 * hateball weeps every other day when panels goes missing in his 16.04 setup
<BluesKaj> I just use separate / and /home partitions , then when upgrading to a new release I just install to / and set the mountpoint on /home without  formatting ...it works well, then all my configs are ready including desktop/activities themes etc on the new install. Have to use manual partitioning in ubiquity , but that's straightforward. ryanpcmcquen
<ryanpcmcquen> hateball, haha.
<ryanpcmcquen> BluesKaj, that seems to be a popular scheme, just downloaded 17.04, `cat`-ing to a thumb drive now.
<BluesKaj> hateball, get off 16..04 it's still buggy
<hateball> BluesKaj: I should, I just prefer LTS at work for various reasons
<oquidave> hello, am trying to find a way of deleting glue records via dns update. is that possible?
<Dragnslcr> Is there a keyboard shortcut for switching between a builtin display and an external monitor? A bunch of web sites say there's a "Switch Display" shortcut, but I can't find it in 17.04.
<eneka> hola
<juboxi_> sheez..
<juboxi_> Kubuntu decided to stop accepting my password
<juboxi_> which I used for the better part of the day with no problems
<juboxi_> This HW is rot by IME or something like that
<juboxi_> or more like that HW
<juboxi_> Where are the instructions on how to break in with a booting Kubuntu stick?
<juboxi_> this is obscene amount of annoying behaviour
<juboxi_> it all began when the Win 10 that system shipped with ate my WiFi shared secret like 15 times before .. surprise! it accepts the shared secret as being correct
<juboxi_> I need some healthy HW
<juboxi_> the machine is rotten
<juboxi_> this is swearwording incredible
<juboxi_> oh hold on.. my bad
<juboxi_> the external drive is connected and has higher boot priority
<juboxi_> so as a matter of fact I am entering the password of the new system into the old system
<LuckyTheTester2> Hello
<LuckyTheTester2> Can you help me?
<genii> More details are required first
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> So
<LuckyTheTester2> I Installed Kubuntu on my 2007 iMac
<LuckyTheTester2> But the Internet won't work
<LuckyTheTester2> I deleted all the Connections
<LuckyTheTester2> So what do I do?
<LuckyTheTester2> Are you there?
<LuckyTheTester2> Can someone Help me?
<genii> LuckyTheTester2: I'm not familiar with Kubuntu on iMac, someone else will have to respond :)
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> Well mines from 2007
<genii> Is it an Intel or PPC
<LuckyTheTester2> inte
<LuckyTheTester2> Intel
<LuckyTheTester2> Intel core 2 Duo to be more Exact.
<LuckyTheTester2> ...
<genii> What says the result of: sudo dmidecode -s system-product-name
<LuckyTheTester2> uh...
<dreamon> hello. having a issue. okular is english. I use german language on ubuntu(xfce). but only okular is english. dolphin, kdenlive, gwenview all is correct in german. Only okular not. so what can I do?
<LuckyTheTester2> Wait
<LuckyTheTester2> Let me Enter The Command
<LuckyTheTester2> BRB
<LuckyTheTester2> imac 7'1
<LuckyTheTester2> imac7,1
<LuckyTheTester2> Are you there?
<LuckyTheTester2> Hello?
<LuckyTheTester2> genii?
<LuckyTheTester2> its imac7,1
<genii> LuckyTheTester2: Yes. I'm here, but also at work so I can't always respond immediately
<LuckyTheTester2> On what?
<genii> On being a building caretaker
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> So
<LuckyTheTester2> Its imac,71
<LuckyTheTester2> iMac7,1
<LuckyTheTester2> Yeah
<genii> LuckyTheTester2: I found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro7-1/Trusty but it only mentions the wifi and not wired connection
<LuckyTheTester2> yeah
<LuckyTheTester2> I need Wi-Fi
<LuckyTheTester2> Wait
<LuckyTheTester2> Its an iMac7,1
<LuckyTheTester2> I'm running Kubuntu
<LuckyTheTester2> But that Didn't Work.
<genii> dreamon: What version? I asked around in the dev channel if there was some issue with it's german translation
<LuckyTheTester2> Uh
<LuckyTheTester2> 17.04
<LuckyTheTester2> Kubuntu
<genii> LuckyTheTester2: Not you, another user
<LuckyTheTester2> Oh
<dreamon> genii, on a other notebook it is in german. I dont know why it is here a issue.
<dreamon> both pc have same okular version.
<genii> dreamon: That's more like commentary instead of an answer to the question :)
<dreamon> genii, Version 0.24.2
<genii> dreamon: OK, relayed to the dev who was asking
<LuckyTheTester2> Bye
<clivejo> I mean the KDE Apps version
<genii> thanks clivejo
<LuckyTheTester2> Hey
<genii> LuckyTheTester2: If you idle a while there may be someone who can tackle your issue. Right now it doesn't look like there's anyone in that knows a solution.
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<dreamon> genii, "Ubuntu ships the old KDE4 version of okular. So you need to use systemsettings4 (ask in an Ubuntu channel how to launch it) to change the KDE4 language settings. KDE4 applications do not respect the LANG or LC_MESSAGE variables; changing them with systemsettings5 won't affect okular4.
<clivejo> you are running Xenial?
<dreamon> clivejo, yes 16.04
<LuckyTheTester2> Hey!
<wxl> hi there. need some help?
<LuckyTheTester2> Yeah!
<wxl> what version are you on and what exactly is your issue?
<LuckyTheTester2> So my iMac or the iMac7,1 Internet Drivers Don' work.
<LuckyTheTester2> Don't
<wxl> this is wifi or ethernet?
<LuckyTheTester2> Wifi
<LuckyTheTester2> Though
<LuckyTheTester2> I'm Trying to Connect
<LuckyTheTester2> With my Laptop
<LuckyTheTester2> Share my Connection.
<wxl> are you able to even scan for access points?
<LuckyTheTester2> No
<wxl> yeah i suspect i know what your problem is
<LuckyTheTester2> Yes
<wxl> if it is what i think it is, it's a common problem
<wxl> that being a hardware manufacturer that doesn't always play nic ewith linux and/or free software
<LuckyTheTester2> Oh!
<wxl> but there are solutions
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<wxl> so what i need is a little information from your system to get us there
<wxl> i'll give you a terminal command and you can post the output in a pastebin
<wxl> and then provide the link here
<LuckyTheTester2> It's an iMac7,1
<wxl> if you want, there's a package you could install called "pastebinit" that you could just pipe the command to and it will return the URL
<LuckyTheTester2> I'm on Windows 10
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<wxl> ah right
<wxl> duh
<wxl> it has no internet
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> ok hold on a second
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> Let me Try to plug in an Ethernet Cable through the wall since now I have onee
<wxl> ethernet should be on a different chip. i'd expect it to work well
<LuckyTheTester2> But that won't fix the Wi-Fu
<LuckyTheTester2> FI
<wxl> right
<wxl> we'll get there :)
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> I'm going to do it
<wxl> the command we're going to use is called `lspci` and will list all of your pci devices
<LuckyTheTester2> Please Wait
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<wxl> if you add the `nnk` switches it will give you a little extra output including information on the kernel modules (which is like the linux version of device drivers)
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<wxl> it includes a lot of info
<wxl> so we can trim it down with a command called `grep`
<wxl> we'll ask it to search for "network" and then grab that line and the 3 after it
<wxl> putting this altogether, along with the pastebinit command gives us the following:
<LuckyTheTester2> I'm Connected
<wxl> lspci -nnk | grep -A 4 -i network | pastebinit
<wxl> that should return a URL which you can paste here
<wxl> it should look something like:
<wxl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24741277/
<LuckyTheTester2> Wait
<LuckyTheTester2> Could you please wait
<wxl> sorry, i type fast :)
 * genii makes wxl's next coffee a decaf
<wxl> icedtea :)
<genii> :D
<Lucky123> HEy
<Lucky123> Hey
<wxl> hey again
<Lucky123> This is Lucky
<Lucky123> LuckyTheTester2
<Lucky123> On my iMAc
<wxl> yay
<wxl> need that command again?
<LuckyTheTester2> Sure
<LuckyTheTester2> Me on my PC
<Lucky123> now my iMac!
<wxl> lspci -nnk | grep -A 3 -i network | pastebinit
<genii> Yes, we get the idea :)
<wxl> that's what you want to type in terminal
<wxl> or konsole as the kde app is called
<Lucky123> I need to Install it
<Lucky123> pastebinit
<genii> Yes
<wxl> you can install in terminal with `sudo apt install pastebinit`
<genii> sudo apt update && sudo apt install pastebinit
<wxl> or you can use the package management app
<wxl> (yes it's good to update first)
<Lucky123> OK
<Lucky123> Well
<Lucky123> I'm going to eat while i wait
<wxl> no problem though it should take <30s
<Lucky123> Now done
<Lucky123> Now done again
<Lucky123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24741309/
<Lucky123> LInk
<Lucky123> BRB
<wxl> good job :)
<wxl> ping me whne you're back
<Lucky123> back
<wxl> that was fast
<Lucky123> Yeah
<wxl> so you have a broadcom chip
<Lucky123> I'm running back and Forth
<Lucky123> Yes
<wxl> it's a common problem
<Lucky123> Hmm
<wxl> there's some information on the subject:
<wxl> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Lucky123> Thanks!
<wxl> looking for options for the BCM 4321 it seems the proprietary wireless driver is your only good solution
<Lucky123> OK
<Lucky123> I'm checking for Drivers
<wxl> this is the section you need https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing_STA_drivers
<Lucky123> HEY!
<Lucky123> It worked
<Lucky123> Its Installing it
<wxl> also if you look at your paste, you'll see you actually have two drivers that could potentially be used
<wxl> you'll probably want to blacklist them as discussed here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Switching_between_drivers
<Lucky123> Yes
<Lucky123> I picked both
<Lucky123> Should I restart
<wxl> nope
<Lucky123> OK
<wxl> you don't have to
<wxl> that's the beauty of linux
<Lucky123> Lets see if it works
<wxl> the only time you need to restart is if you get a new kernel
<wxl> but you do need to inject the driver
<wxl> as it says in the documentation:
<wxl> To test the driver (and remove the need for a computer restart) use:
<wxl> sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl brcmfmac brcmsmac bcma
<wxl> sudo modprobe wl
<LuckyTheTester2> Doesn't work
<genii> Gah Broadcom
<LuckyTheTester2> Hello
<wxl> did you see my comments about the modprobing?
<LuckyTheTester2> no
<LuckyTheTester2> yeah on here
<LuckyTheTester2> but not on my iMaxc
<LuckyTheTester2> iMac
<wxl> yeah you need to do the modprobe
<wxl> `modprobe -r` removes drivers (well, disables them)
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<wxl> `modprove` injects a driver into the runnning kernel
<LuckyTheTester2> let me connect my iMac
<wxl> fwiw modprobe doesn't need the internet
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> Wait
<Lucky321> Hey
<Lucky321> Im Back
<wxl> hi, back :)
<Lucky321> I need the Command Again Please.
<wxl> sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl brcmfmac brcmsmac bcma && sudo modprobe wl
<Lucky321> Thanks
<Lucky321> It didn't work
<Lucky321> it said
<Lucky321> svsudo not found
<wxl> sudo not svsudo
<Lucky321> Wait
<Lucky321> Sorry
<Lucky321> There
<Lucky321> It's Working
<Lucky321> not wifi
<Lucky321> It said
<Lucky321> Something is in use
<Lucky321> module ssb
<wxl> ah hm
<wxl> that's.. annoying
<wxl> i've never had to use ssb so hold on
<Lucky321> Ok
<wxl> sonics silicon backplane copyright broadcom. huh. no idea XD
<Lucky321> ok
<wxl> try doing it without the ssb
<wxl> sudo modprobe -r b43 wl brcmfmac brcmsmac bcma && sudo modprobe wl
<Lucky321> Doesn't do anything
<wxl> AFTER you do that, the wifi should work
<Lucky321> OK
<Lucky321> Do I need to add wifi
<wxl> to which?
<Lucky321> to the Network Conncections?
<wxl> you may need to
<wxl> i don't THINK you do
<Lucky321> OK
<Lucky321> Lets Try!
<Lucky321> 3
<Lucky321> 2
<Lucky321> 1
<Lucky321> GO!!!
<krytarik> :D
<LuckyTheTester2> Hello/
<LuckyTheTester2> What did you do?
<wxl> hai
<wxl> you talking to yourself again? :)
<LuckyTheTester2> no
<LuckyTheTester2> well
<LuckyTheTester2> Yeah
<LuckyTheTester2> Hello?
<wxl> hi
<LuckyTheTester2> It doesn't work
<wxl> can you confirm that you had done this:
<wxl> sudo apt-get --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source
<LuckyTheTester2> No
<LuckyTheTester2> Lets Try!
<LuckyTheTester2> First Please wait
<wxl> cuz if you didn't do that, none of that modprobe business is going to make a difference XD
<Lucky123> I'm Back!
<LuckyTheTester2> Hello?
<wxl> yep
<Lucky123> Yeah
<Lucky123> Ok
<wxl> well?
<Lucky123> I need the Command
<wxl> we'll give it to you all at once:
<Lucky123> Yeah...
<wxl> sudo apt update && sudo apt --reinstall install bcmwl-kernel-source && sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl brcmfmac brcmsmac bcma
<wxl> oops
<Lucky123> yes!
<wxl> one more:
<wxl> sudo modprobe wl
<Lucky123> its Workign!
<Lucky123> Working
<wxl> see, it's easy if you read the documentation :)
<Lucky123> Oh...
<Lucky123> Wow.
<Lucky123> So should I try
<wxl> try what?
<Lucky123> unpluging the ethernet cord?
<wxl> yeah
<Lucky123> OK
<Lucky123> 3
<Lucky123> 2
<Lucky123> 1
<Lucky123> GO!!!
<LuckyTheTester2> it doesn't work!!!!!!!!!!
<wxl> can't see any networks?
<LuckyTheTester2> No
<wxl> or you got an error of some kind?
<LuckyTheTester2> no
<Curly6969> I need to format my Hard drive and delete I'm using raw@ubuntu and can get to the command screen what do i type in what command to format I can't get to my desktop on auny 16.10
<LuckyTheTester2> ugg
<wxl> maybe try a reboot
<LuckyTheTester2> You can't do that
<wxl> it SHOULDN'T need it, but it's worth a go
<Curly6969> Ubuntu 16.10
<LuckyTheTester2> It would break the OS
<wxl> @Cueball: could you rephrase?
<wxl> nope it won't break it
<LuckyTheTester2> If it were an External
<LuckyTheTester2> It would work
<wxl> oops not Cueball :)
<LuckyTheTester2> :)
<wxl> oh well
<LuckyTheTester2> DAB
<LuckyTheTester2> .
<LuckyTheTester2> ...
<LuckyTheTester2> ......
<LuckyTheTester2> ..........
<LuckyTheTester2> ...
<Curly6969> Well how do i reinstall it so it works and get to my partitions to format or delete
<wxl> so, yeah, reboot, LuckyTheTester2
<wxl> Curly6969: i need you to rephrase your initial question. i am missing something there
<Curly6969> I can't boot to Ubuntu only lets my boot to raw@ubuntu for Lori and i can bring up a com And screen there only
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> Go to the Grub
<LuckyTheTester2> or if it is windows press f12
<LuckyTheTester2> or mac press alt-option.
<Curly6969> I can get there under advance boot menu
<Curly6969> I'm restarting now
<LuckyTheTester2> IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<LuckyTheTester2> THATS SO MUCH!
<wxl> no problem
<wxl> hope you learned some :)
<LuckyTheTester2> Yeah
<LuckyTheTester2> Also
<LuckyTheTester2> How do I get wine?
<Curly6969> Ok I'm at grub>
<LuckyTheTester2> ok
<Curly6969> Now what
<LuckyTheTester2> press ubuntu
<LuckyTheTester2> Does it Work?
<Curly6969> Can't find command ubuntu
<LuckyTheTester2> and I most Certainly learned some wxl
<LuckyTheTester2> No
<LuckyTheTester2> Its a Button
<LuckyTheTester2> an Option
<LuckyTheTester2> or is it the Terminal
<LuckyTheTester2> Maybe
<Curly6969> Ok loading it says recovering journal  and its rebooting Ubuntu now not loaded yet
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> That should work
<Curly6969> Still 5 dots flashing
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> Bye
<LuckyTheTester2> Sorry it took me so long.
<LuckyTheTester2> :)
<LuckyTheTester2> Bye
<LuckyTheTester2> Have a Good Day
<LuckyTheTester2> Good Luck
#kubuntu 2017-06-02
<bjrohan> I have Kali successfully installed on my machine as the main OS. I just shrunk the partition, and via a Kali LiveUSB install Kali on the new partition I created. How, in Kubuntu, do I update the grub?
<lordievader[m]> bjrohan: Run 'sudo update-grub'
<tpi> Adolf Hitler, The Man who Fought the Bank TRUTH GONE VIRAL! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Vekf_2952U
<tpi> It was reaching almost 1 million views then the kike Jew rodent scum who own, control, and censor Jewtube manually changed the view count and made it 400,000.
<tpi> Everyone noticed it and it was all over the comments section, then the rodent scum completely shut down the video. This is a second (or maybe third) upload.﻿
<Hillari2> My god. No wonder THIS was never played on TV. Imagine. Their lies would have been destroyed with minimum effort, had actual true speeches of Hitler been shown. I always knew there was something profoundly wrong with the mainstream version of Hitler, despite brain bashing in the edjewcation system.﻿
<Hillari2> Adolf Hitler's speech on women https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRlfbUr852o
<CharlesPPL> Have you seen this? ISRAELI NATION (Lesson) with Rav Michael Laitman https://vid.me/3KXX
<CharlesPPL> This isn’t some kook in the Jew community. Search his name. He says clearly they’re here to conquer the planet.
<CharlesPPL> They come from another universe, another dimension, says he.
<swati_27> Hi
<swati_27> Could anyone please tell how to get connected to active wifi using termial
<swati_27> *terminal?
<swati_27> I've lost GUI on my system. So I need to install kubuntu_desktop again.
<swati_27> ??
<jubo2> swati_27: be patient
<jubo2> I dunno answer to your question but patiently waiting will increase chances of someone who does actually answering
<hateball> swati_27: you can use nmcli
<swati_27> i tried
<swati_27> i used nmcli --ask con up id Connectigy--
<swati_27> as a user
<swati_27> but connection expires after 90 sec
<swati_27> Is there a way around?
<hateball> swati_27: oh, so it does connect and works for a bit?
<swati_27> noo
<swati_27> it doesn't even ask for a password
<swati_27> this hotspot has WPA2 security
<hateball> swati_27: assuming your wlan interface is wlan0, it should be something like so: nmcli -a device connect wlan0
<swati_27> it's wlo1
<swati_27> in place of device, should I enter name of hotspot connection?
<swati_27> I tried nmcli -a device connect wlo1  ...... it doesn't give anything
<hateball> swati_27: is the radio turned on?
<swati_27> i'm not sure actually
<hateball> swati_27: nmcli has bash-completion, so you can press <tab> to get suggestions
<swati_27> i have lost gui
<hateball> so nmcli -a r <tab>
<swati_27> just the terminal is working
<swati_27> i did nmcli -a r wifi
<swati_27> i gave output "enabled" in gree
<swati_27> *green
<hateball> swati_27: can you then: iwlist wlo1 scanning
<hateball> that should list visible networks, without that... things arent gonna work
<swati_27> it gives: wlo1     No scan results
<hateball> that's not terribly awesome
<swati_27> nmcli d wifi list  ----> this gives me a available hotspot
<hateball> I am confused, is your device named 'wifi' or 'wlo1' ?
<swati_27> when i did "sudo iwlist wlo1 scanning" it gave ,e a list
<swati_27> *me
<swati_27> it's wlo1
<hateball> hmmm, you should be able to connect to it using nmcli really
<swati_27> how?
<swati_27> i've been trying for an hour, but no luck :(
<hateball> swati_27: do you have a connection setup at all?
<swati_27> means??
<hateball> nmcli con sh
<UKMechanic> Hello, can anyone help me with scanning from a networked HP MFD?
<swati_27> that gave me an entire list
<swati_27> of wifi i connected
<hateball> swati_27: yep, does it list the one you want to connect to now tho?
<swati_27> yes
<hateball> swati_27: and nmcli con up <nameofithere>, nothing happens?
<swati_27> no
<hateball> swati_27: if you nmcli con sh <nameof>, does the config look alright?
<hateball> If it was working previously I guess it should
<hateball> swati_27: is it configured to static or dhcp?
<swati_27> it's along list and i'm unable to find static/dhcp
<swati_27> can't fit in terminal
<hateball> swati_27: also nmcli con sh, only that should show that a connection is active for the device in the rightmost column
<swati_27> yes
<swati_27> it's showing the active device
<hateball> swati_27: nmcli dev show wlo1
<hateball> swati_27: does that show any IP4 stuff?
<swati_27> it gives device (wlo1), type(wifi), HWADDR, MTU, state, Connection and con-path
<hateball> swati_27: but nothing more? like ipv4.address ?
<swati_27> no
<hateball> swati_27: try "sudo dhclient wlo1"
<swati_27> no output
<swati_27> i had to ctrl+z to get back to command line
<hateball> hmmmmmmm
<hateball> swati_27: nmcli con show <whatever> |grep method
<swati_27> <whatever> ??
<hateball> the name of your connection
<hateball> the SSID you are trying to connect to
<swati_27> ipv4.method: auto
<swati_27> ipv6.method: auto
<hateball> hmmmmmmmmm
<swati_27> iwconfig wlo1 essid name key s:password ?
<swati_27> would it help?
<swati_27> i tried but gives error
<hateball> What error?
<swati_27> error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) : SET failed on device wlo1; Operation not permitted.
<hateball> swati_27: you'll need to run it with sudo then
<hateball> network-manager already runs as a privileged service, thats why it doesnt need sudo for nmcli etc
<swati_27> error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) : SET failed on device wlo1; Invalid argument
<swati_27> error on running "sudo iwconfig wlo1 essid name key s:password"
<swati_27> what should I try now?
<swati_27> hateball: ?
<hateball> swati_27: I am afraid I don't really know!
<hateball> I suppose you have no option of simply plugging in ethernet somewhere?
<swati_27> The main issue is getting back GUI
<swati_27> i've an option
<hateball> swati_27: well, what's the reason you have no GUI?
<swati_27> i accidentally ran some bad commands and it deleted a lot of stuff
<swati_27> including Kate and Dolphin
<swati_27> all was good until i switched off laptop..
<swati_27> if i had a wifi connection that doesn' require password, would it help?
<hateball> I dont know, I mean according to nmcli you can connect, you're just not getting an IP
<swati_27> yes.. any possible reason for that?
<hateball> DHCP not working, perhaps
<hateball> swati_27: do you see any interesting output from "dmesg"
<swati_27> IPV6: wlo1: link not ready
<hateball> thats fine, assuming your network does not do ipv6
<swati_27> yes actually
<swati_27> it gives
<swati_27> wlo1: authenticated
<swati_27> wlo1: associated
<swati_27> wlo1: link becomes ready
<swati_27> wlo1: deauthenticating by local choic
<swati_27> *choice
<swati_27> first time, "nmcli --ask con up id <hotspot>" did ask for password
<hateball> swati_27: ok, try editing the connection to change the password
<hateball> swati_27: nmcli con ed <hotspot>
<hateball> that will give you a guide to follow
<swati_27> is there a way to get the IP address using the device which provides hotspot?
<hateball> well your connection needs to be authenticated
<hateball> and dhcp should be refreshed when you bring it down/up
<swati_27> nmcli con ed <hotspot>
<swati_27> gives no output
<hateball> swati_27: or you should be able to force it with "sudo dhclient -vr wlo1"
<hateball> that should say something like "asking x.x.x.x for dhcp"
<swati_27> internet systems consortium DHCP Client 4.3.3
<swati_27> it then shows dhclient usage
<hateball> swati_27: that's... weird. try with just -v instead of -vr
<swati_27> it's showing
<swati_27> listening on lpf/wlo1/some address
<swati_27> and continuously mving
<swati_27> dhcpdiscover on wlo1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval <keeps changing?
<swati_27> in bracket gives xid which is same in all cases
<swati_27> after listening, sending on lpf/wlo1/54:35:30:b5:38:3d
<swati_27> any of this useful?
<swati_27> hateball: ?
<swati_27> hateball: it terminated with "no DHCPOFFERS received"
<swati_27> No working leases in persistant databases - sleeping
<hateball> yeah thats not good, means your router isnt offering a dhcp lease
<hateball> so you can try setting static ip I guess, with ifconfig
<hateball> but I gotta brb lunch now
<swati_27> how to do that?
<hateball> swati_27: do you know which subnet you belong to?
<hateball> swati_27: it's for example: ifconfig wlo1 address 192.168.1.200
<swati_27> I think i'm connected but it's very slow
<swati_27> when i do sudo pat-get install it gives 7h 43 mins
<swati_27> *apt
<hateball> swati_27: well obviously it is dependent on your internet connection
<hateball> and if you hosed pretty much your entire install, it'll be a while
<swati_27> yes.. i guess i'll wait for while
<BluesKaj> Greetings all
<UKMechanic> OK well I dunno where it is but somewhere in kvirc there is something that is setting my nick when I try to be away. Something to look into but now she who must be obeyed is up and about so I shall be off to do as I'm told!
<UKMechanic> TTFN
<mas8899> A bit of help, kde entered on low graphics mode and I don't know how to turn it off. (I don't have any gpu excessive program running)
<BluesKaj> which gpu and driver, mas8899 ?
<mas8899> Rx 480 and open driver. (latest mesa version) Didn't have any problem with this setup until now.
<mas8899> BluesKaj ^
<BluesKaj> mas8899,  hqave you tried the xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu driver?
<mas8899> BluesKaj: Nop. I try to use all the thing as default as possible.
<mas8899> Never had any problem with the "normal" driver anyways.
<BluesKaj> mas8899,  well with that card the amdgpu is the recommended driber if you check in system settings >driver manager
<BluesKaj> driver even
<mas8899> BluesKaj: I think I already use this one. Isn't it the default one with kubuntu installation?
<BluesKaj> no , you have to choose it in driver manager since it's above entry level onboard graphics
<BluesKaj> amdgpu driver is not default
<mas8899> BluesKaj: at driver manager I don't any option to choose it.
<BluesKaj> thern install it with sudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu , unless the default for amd drivers has changed
<hateball> the default should be amdgpu these days
<hateball> mas8899: when you say latest mesa, does that mean you're using oibaf ppa?
<mas8899> hateball: It's possible
<hateball> ...
<mas8899> I don't know exactly the ppa, but on mesa settings it appears I have 17.1
<hateball> It's not used by default, so you should know if you've added it or not
<BluesKaj> that's kind of regressive is it not?
<mas8899> So yeah I added that ppa.
<mas8899> hateball, ^
<BluesKaj> why?
<hateball> Well if you're doing any class of gaming, you kinda want the latest mesa
<hateball> It's quite understandable
<hateball> However, things may also break :p
<hateball> mas8899: do you have anything interesting in ~/.xsession-errors or /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<BluesKaj> well. looks like they did
<hateball> mas8899: also check /var/log/apt/history*, it'll show if you had recent mesa updates
<hateball> mas8899: also, mesa should be 17.2 if you use oibaf
<hateball> so... do a sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade, see if it patches your woes
<mas8899> I'm using this one ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/updates
 * BluesKaj is glad he went with nvidia
<mas8899> BluesKaj: Actually AMD works quite flawless. Didn't get any problem till, not, and it's not even a big problem. :)
<hateball> mas8899: well, I dont use amd myself, but afaik oibaf is the prefered PPA
<hateball> so... perhaps ppa-purge x-swat, and switch to oibaf
<hateball> at any rate your log files should say something
<BluesKaj> mucking about with gpu ppas isn't necessary for my setup
<mas8899> hateball: updating
<mas8899> BluesKaj: Neither for mine. Unless you want to play with things that's not necessary to play.
<BluesKaj> i guess gamers need special software, too bad the default or propriestary drivers can't fit users needs
<hateball> for amd there's really no need to use proprietary drivers, the opensource ones should be prefered
<BluesKaj> I mean all user's needs
<hateball> but development progresses faster than ubuntu releases :)
<hateball> we're talking huge improvements, so it's understandable
<BluesKaj> Linux isn't strong in the gaming area, altho with steam adoption it's getting better
<mas8899> hateball: okay mesa 17.2 already installed.
<mas8899> Still with low graphic mode.
<hateball> mas8899: rebooted et al?
<BluesKaj> mas do you have any higher res options in system settings>display&monitor?
<BluesKaj> mas8899, ^
<mas8899> hateball,  yah
<hateball> mas8899: anything in your log files?
<mas8899> BluesKaj: No higher resolutions. Just the ones that should be there.
<mas8899> hateball: what log file was I supposed to check?
<hateball> mas8899: do you have anything interesting in ~/.xsession-errors or /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<mas8899> hateball: how do I know if anything is interesting?
<hateball> mas8899: well, anything screaming ERROR or similar :p
<mas8899> so no
<mas8899> :/
<hateball> Well I dunno then!
<hateball> mas8899: tried ppa-purge to revert to stock packages?
<hateball> to make sure it's not something else that's broken
<mas8899> Yeah, I tried lots of things. I think it might be some problem of kde getting some bad configuration and staying there.
<mas8899> Or maybe some other program malfunctioning and forcing kde to stay on low graphics.
<BluesKaj> ppas are notorious for breaking after a graphics kernel module upgrade
<hateball> mas8899: simple enough to try by creating a new user and logging in as that
<BluesKaj> in testing we're told to delete a ppa immediately after it's applied
<mas8899> hateball, didn't think about that I'm gonna try it.
<BluesKaj> not rtegressing ppa purge does but just delete the ppa from the /etc/apt/sourceslist.d file
<BluesKaj> like ppa purge does rather
<BluesKaj> oh lord correction /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<BluesKaj> these old eyes are playing tricks on me
<user|70056> I would like to install kubuntu on my mac book pro
<user|70056> how can I do it???
<user|70056> now i'm in download on the version 17.04
<elstellino> hello, I’ve got my mouse scroll set to three lines and works perfectly here, in libreoffice, on the browser, etc, but in the menu at the bottom left is painfully slow (like half a line) and in selecting pictures for the profile for example, it’s ūberfast, jumping big chuncks. Is there a way to fix this, please? A consistent 3 lines? Kubuntu 17.04 – Thanks
<aNNdReAa_1987> /whois aNNdReAa_1987
<LuckyTheTester2> If you need help, just ask.
<clivejo> how does telepathy work in Plasma?
<LuckyTheTester2> Oh!
<LuckyTheTester2> So
<LuckyTheTester2> Basicly it's a Messaging Program
<LuckyTheTester2> Think of it as iMessage
<LuckyTheTester2> Are you there clivejo?
<Unit193> But what if I've never used iMessage?
<LuckyTheTester2> Hmm...
<LuckyTheTester2> You seem like clivejo's Thoughs
<LuckyTheTester2> Thoughts
<clivejo> yes I'm here
<LuckyTheTester2> Think of it as Skype Or This
<clivejo> I have no idea what iMessage is
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<flo_> @clivejo i would like to know that also lol
<LuckyTheTester2> Well
<LuckyTheTester2> All it is is just a Texting app or Messaging App.
<clivejo> does anyone actually use it in Zesty for example?
<LuckyTheTester2> IDK
<LuckyTheTester2> I never used it Before
<LuckyTheTester2> I'm just a Beginner
<LuckyTheTester2> to fit in
<clivejo> ok fair enough
<clivejo> but I'm looking for people who use it
<flo_> i tried to set up a kde talk account but it doesnt seem to do anything and after that i dont know wich app to use to actualy message , i'm on kde neon . kubuntu seems to have a messaging applet that i need to install but i dont know the name of it
<LuckyTheTester2> Ok
<LuckyTheTester2> Bye
<enzeperix> hello
<enzeperix> does anyone know where can i get the ubuntu 16 console colors setup ?
<enzeperix> i want to apply them on my Kubuntu console
#kubuntu 2017-06-03
<weekendninja_> greetings fellow nerds
<weekendninja_> hows it going?
<user|97219> Oh hi! Wintard successfully installed Kubuntu for first time. Yay me.
<user|97219> though this thing keeps crashing quite well
<Kali_Yuga> Hello good that I saved this theme on my external hdd, https://iwf1.com/make-kde-plasma-5-desktop-look-feel-like-windows-10-using-these-extensions/ but the theme k10ne is not available anymore somehow. somebody knows why?
<Kali_Yuga> can I reupload this so everybody can get it again? and how & where ?
<Kali_Yuga> The theme was here https://store.kde.org/p/1153465/
<Kali_Yuga> I reuploaded it here. http://www.xup.in/dl,10034579/K10ne.rar/ don't know where it went. Can't find it anymore under desktop themes
<Kali_Yuga> would be nice if someone would add it again to the kde desktop themes
<Kali_Yuga> And there we go. https://www.opendesktop.org/p/1179708/ . I hope I did everything right
<Kali_Yuga> Yes, the theme is now available again in Kde
<Kali_Yuga> somebody pls try out if it works or not but apparently i'm talking to myself. it's like over 200 poeple here and all are dead
<Kali_Yuga> qwertyuiop
<Kali_Yuga> good i got a vm running with plasma now. tried out and it works. Thanks you myself
<Kali_Yuga> thank*
<bobone> Hy guys
<Kali_Yuga> HEEEELLLLOOOOOOOO
<bobone> The keyboard on my Kubuntu is suddenly locked
<bobone> What could I do?
<Kali_Yuga> but you are typing?
<bobone> With my phone
<Kali_Yuga> oh
<bobone> Ideas?
<Kali_Yuga> you got a usb keyboard?
<bobone> No
<Kali_Yuga> what do you mean with locked. won't type?
<bobone> Exactly
<Dragnslcr> You have a PS/2 keyboard?
<Kali_Yuga> first I would try is reconnecting or restarting
<bobone> Let me find out
<bobone> I won't be able to digit my password
<bobone> Should I try however?
<Kali_Yuga> try reconnecting first
<Kali_Yuga> & pray it won't happen again if it works again
<bobone> Done, it doesn't work
<Kali_Yuga> which version of plasma do you have
<bobone> It's​ not a ps/2 however, I got a laptop sorry
<Dragnslcr> If you reboot it, does the keyboard work to get into the BIOS settings?
<Dragnslcr> If not, then it's probably a hardware problem
<bobone> Let me find out the version of the plasma
<Kali_Yuga> bobone: just curious
<bobone> No, in the BIOS it doesn't work
<Kali_Yuga> I would also ask in #ubuntu you might get more support over there. there are more people there
<bobone> Ok
<bobone> I will
<bobone> Thani you so much guys
<Kali_Yuga> bobone: if it doesn't work in Bios, It probably has nothing to to with ubuntu. It might be a hardware problem then.
<bobone> From Italy
<Kali_Yuga> like Dragnslcr mentioned
<bobone> Ok let me check with the laptop guarantee
<bobone> Thank you guys, take care
<kubuntu> hello,
<Guest56580> hi
<Guest56580> If I install kubuntu overtop linux mint 18, will I end up with a problem? Do I need to format my harddrive?
<Guest56580> I ask this question, because kubuntu fails to load after installing.
<Kali_Yuga> this ain't mint support
<Dragnslcr> Yes, the Kubuntu installer will have to format the partition that you want to use for the root of the system
<Guest56580> I am not asking about  mint, I am asking about kubuntu
<Dragnslcr> You can install Kubuntu to a different partition, though
<Guest56580> so it auto formats it? then the old installation should not be the reason?
<Guest56580> it says it cannot find root
<Guest56580> then it locks up
<Dragnslcr> Do you have a separate boot partition?
<Guest56580> I use entire disk
<Guest56580> I have two harddrives
<Guest56580> one of them has windows 7 on it
<Kali_Yuga> show lsblk & other partitioning info. might be helpful
<Guest56580> Does it install a new grub, maybe my grub is the problem
<Guest56580> I noticed the boot loader menu is the same.
<Dragnslcr> It should do a clean install of grub unless you tell it to use an existing boot partition
<Guest56580> I need to delete the partition then.
<Dragnslcr> Or unless grub is on the other disk
<Guest56580> it's on the disk I am installing on
<Guest56580> i'll try to delete partition, then install again.
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, it may be worth wiping the boot partition if there's nothing there that you need
<Guest56580> I have it backed up
<Guest56580> I could be stuck with live OS if my harddrive is bad
<viewer|27721> Heh, I too went from Mint to Kubuntu just now
<Guest56580> I read that it was better to have kubuntu than mint when running kde.
<Guest56580> also, I had some problems with it.
<viewer|27721> before updates, even error reporting crashed in Kubuntu
<Guest56580> for some reason kde kept on crashing.
<viewer|27721> but now everything seems to work
<kubuntu_> deleting the partition failed, it will not load the installed kubuntu
<kubuntu_> I will  now check the harddrive for errors to see if it fails to keep data
<kubuntu_> the hard drive passes short test
<kubuntu_> and it has no erors logged.
<kubuntu_> that's what the smart test says, except!
<kubuntu_> #1 short offline copleted without error 00%
<kubuntu_> #2 short offline completed: read failu re 50%
<kubuntu_> 1948197088
<kubuntu_> it has disk surface problem
<kubuntu_> it's error reading rate is really high
<kubuntu_> I have been wanting to try out one of those hybrids
<user|57755> how can i install wine on kubuntu?
<viewer|56209> the amount of tinkering with the desktop D:
<viewer|56209> I dont know what style I want my things
<jz_> hello
<lordievader[m]> Good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Cueball> Morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi Cueball
<mas886> Morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi mas886
<elstellino> Hi guys, how can I move the widgets on the desktop, or resizing them? If I add a clock is way too big, and I want it on the right, but sits on the left and can’t be dragged anywhere
<elstellino> any help on this, please?
<mparillo> Click and hold for maybe two seconds and you should see "handles"
<testchild> last night I was logged on and said I had a bad harddrive, and could not install kubuntu
<testchild> today I find out my hard drive is good.
<testchild> the problem is I installed kubuntu.iso onto the usb using unetbootin
<testchild> this time I used mkusb and now the installation works
<LuckyTheTester2> Hello, if you have a Question, Just Ask,
<LuckyTheTester2> .
<LuckyTheTester2> Hey!
<LuckyTheTester2> wxl?
<elstellino> mparillo thank you!
<LuckyTheTester2> hey
<iamwhoiam> hello
<iamwhoiam> i would like to ask where does kubuntu find the installed programs (to show to application launcher) - the problem is that when searching for an programs, it shows programs that have been uninstalled
<skomorokh> How do I disable a kioslave? Specifically, I want to disable camera:/ because sdcards show up with two "open in file manager" options and I want the mtp:/ one but have to guess which it is.
<urib> hello all
<menace> hi, i updated an kubuntu 17.04 in a virtualbox and installed virtualbox guest drivers via the gui-interface. now the sddm-helper stops with exit code 1 after greeter-message
<menace> any idea?
<menace> the /var/lib/sddm/.xsession-errors is empty.
<SemiNus> Hello
#kubuntu 2017-06-04
<yarddog> how do i turn the screensaver on?
<thechris> is anyone familiar with the i219 or killer 2400 NICs?
<thechris> I'm having weird issues at the moment with both.
<thechris> it looks like I can't receive data
<thechris> is this channel active?
<ahoneybun> it is, maybe some people are asleep right thechris
<thechris> ok, wasn't sure if there was something wrong on my end.
<wqi> Hello, reversing scroll direction of mouse wheel doesn't work. Any clue?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Guest24595> olá a todos
<ben__> slm bana yardımcı olabilirmisiniz lutfen
<viewer|64460> Hi.
<viewer|64460> I did apt-get dist-upgrade
<viewer|64460> and now, I cannot log in
<viewer|64460> it displays Ubuntu login screen
<viewer|64460> password doesnt work
<Cueball> viewer|64460: Does it say incorrect password or does it try to log in then return to login?
<viewer|64460> it says cant start session
<viewer|64460> or something
<viewer|64460> i think somethink is wrong with sddm
<Cueball> Is your drive full?
<viewer|64460> no
<Cueball> Try another apt-get update then apt-get upgrade
<Cueball> Have you checked to see what the logs say?
<viewer|64460> internet not working
<viewer|64460> where are logs?
<viewer|48920> ok, i did something and now it freezes at kubuntu logo
<BluesKaj> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<elstellino> hello, how do I set up nemo to pen instead of dolphin — always? I just prefer it.
<elstellino> please :)
<elstellino> to open*
<joefez> Hoi ladz
<joefez> Hi
<user|41480> how to setup wifi ?
<valorie> elstellino: you can use any software you like
<valorie> in systemsettings, you set up what you want default applications to be
<valorie> put nemo in your favorites, remove dolphin,, etc
<valorie> no problem
<elstellino> I don’t remember what I wrote :(
<elstellino> valorie ^^^
<elstellino> ah
<elstellino> valorie, System Settings > Applications > Default Applications, but I get Configuration file "/home/elstellino/.config/mimeapps.list" not writable.
<elstellino> Please contact your system administrator.
<elstellino> I am my administrator, But i haven’t got a clue of what it wants, the whole home is not as root
<elstellino> ok, that particular file wasn’t? Thanks
<pooky2483> anyone here help me set up KRDC. I've got it installed on 2 Kubuntu systems, one 14.04 Desktop & other 16.04 Laptop
<EldonMcGuinness> Hi all, how active is this channel normally?
<EldonMcGuinness> Hi all, long time Gnome user giving KDE another spin after about 10years+ of ignoring it. o/
<EldonMcGuinness> Maybe I'll love it this time :P
<acheronuk> EldonMcGuinness: good to hear :)
<mparillo> And if you do not like KDE upstream defaults, you can always make it look like Unity: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1i7jAtHcw4
<EldonMcGuinness> meh never liked unity myself, been gnome for a LONG time
<EldonMcGuinness> But so far I am impressed
<EldonMcGuinness> Well full on and ripped out gnome and replaced it with KDE to make sure I get the full experience
#kubuntu 2018-05-28
<Two_Dogs> hello everyone, kubuntu repo selection confuses me, strictly apps and factory with some testing is which repo/ppa?
<Two_Dogs> i guess i might need which ever repo covers the deps the app might need
<Two_Dogs> for 18.04 lts
<Two_Dogs> thnks in advance
<Pongles> part
<Pongles> oops
<vboxler> daaf
<lordievader> Good morning
<anqxyr> hey, maybe someone can help me with this
<anqxyr> I'm trying to get rear mic to work
<anqxyr> When I go to Settings -> Multimedia -> Audio and Video -> Audio Hardware Setup
<anqxyr> then change the sound card from HDA NVidia to Built-in Audio
<anqxyr> Then in device configuration select Recording and Read Microphone
<anqxyr> then in input levels I can see it react to my speaking
<anqxyr> however, nothing else does, neither skype test call nor arecord
<anqxyr> "arecord -vvv -f dat /dev/null" just shows zeroes throughout
<anqxyr> I checked in alsamixer and Rear Mic's volume is at 100 and it's not muted
<anqxyr> nvm, it works now
<icogon> [HELP] custom uget downloader tray icon is blurry. Tried higher SVG resolutions (500px), converted to PNG and changed icons. The problem is still there. How to fix?
<atxll> Здравствуйте, беда пришла ко мне
<atxll> устанавливались обновления в том числе и ядро и бах при загрузке  запускается, хз что там сразу рут
<atxll> пишет что раздел помер там где ос стоит, и типа сделай fsck
<atxll> ну я сделал, но что-то там много много раз "Y" нажимал и в итоге не всё заработало
<atxll> что делать теперь знает кто ?
<lordievader> !ru | atxll
<ubottu> atxll: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<atxll> понял спасибо там не помогут (((
<lordievader> atxll: Most of the people in here speak English. Russian will probably not get you very far, unless you join #ubuntu-ru.
<icogon> anyone can help me regarding the tray icon?
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<MasterDuke> i have been unable to upgrade to 18.04 from 17.10. i've tried a bunch of stuff (e.g., making sure all updates are installed, running `do-release-upgrade -d), but no success
<MasterDuke>  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades shows `Prompt=normal`
<MasterDuke> i tried changing it to 'lts' and re-running 'do-release-upgrade', restarting, using the gnome updater. all no dice
<MasterDuke> any suggestions?
<SzykCech> MasterDuke: Delete ~/.kde folder. You will lost any kde settings but probably you will get default screen.
<SzykCech> *directory
<MasterDuke> hm. think logging out and back in will make a difference? because just moved it away and 'do-release-upgrade' still said `No new release found.` and 'do-release-upgrade -d' still said `Upgrades to the development release are only  available from the latest supported release.`
<SzykCech> MasterDuke: If you have desktop then you don't need delete ~/.kde! I do succeessfully upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04 when the later was relased. If you weren't quick enough - then you can blame only yourself!
<SzykCech> I follow some official instruction and it run favleslly!
<MasterDuke> yeah, the official instructions aren't working (though i've done many successfull upgrades just following them before). so some sort of troubleshooting is needed
<SzykCech> MasterDuke: Did you follow this instruction?!? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BionicUpgrades/Kubuntu
<MasterDuke> yeah. Discover doesn't give me an upgrade option, so i tried running `kdesudo "do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE"`, but that doesn't do anything either (because it doesn't find a new release)
<SzykCech> yeah. Discover doesn't givme an upgrade option too, but when I invoke upgrade form the console then it works!
<SzykCech> MasterDuke: Don't by pity - use Linux power - it give you some otuput?!? Did you check system /var/log directory?!?
<MasterDuke> it just outputs `Checking for a new Ubuntu release No new release found.`
<SzykCech> Ok. Did you mess with package repositories?!?
<MasterDuke> what seems a little odd though, is i straced do-release-manager. it shows two opens for "/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades.d"
<SzykCech> Run Discovery and check them all!
<MasterDuke> they're all selected
<SzykCech> Then install snap and flat!
<MasterDuke> but "/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades.d" is an empty directory
<SzykCech> *flatpack
<MasterDuke> but "/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades" is the file with the config options for `Prompt=never|normal|lts`
<MasterDuke> and it isn't opened
<SzykCech> That is very strange!
<SzykCech> Tell me: Is this system upgraded from previous Kubuntu versions?!? Or maybe it si fresh install?!? I did my upgrade on fresh Kubuntu 17.10...
<MasterDuke> it was an ugrade from xenial -> yakkety -> zesty -> artful
<SzykCech> Then you should not be wonder that it refuse to upgrade...
<SzykCech> You have such mess that is unimaginable to me!
<SzykCech> [In your ~/ dir]
<SzykCech> Did you check disk with fchk?!? What it says about defragmentation?!?
<MasterDuke> i can't use fsck since the device is in use
<SzykCech> Then boot from pendrive or livecd...
<SzykCech> MasterDuke: How about delete dumb /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades dir. This upgrade programs are typicaly sily as hell - so maybe it check this dir and think: upgrade done.
<SzykCech> *checks *thinks
<MasterDuke> nope
<SzykCech> MasterDuke: I think that the only option for you is upload whole ~/ to Google Cloud facility, and reinstall whole system, and download ~/ back from the cloud to your local drive. It is probably the fastest way. And I can tell you: It is worth this litle efford - 18.04 works as dream...
<MasterDuke> yeah, i'll probably reinstall from scratch in a day or two if i don't figure anything else out
<SzykCech> MasterDuke: I have 3 machines with Kubuntu 18.04 and I enjoy them all day long. In work and in home - it is perfect OS for me!
<DarthFrog> Is anyone else finding that Steam doesn't run on 18.04?  I've Googled but haven't been able to find a solution.
<SzykCech> If is that true I will be angry and furious rest part of the day!!!
<DarthFrog> SzykCech: It doesn't run in either Kubuntu or Xubuntu.
<SzykCech> I have even managed to install NVidia closed drivers! So will be they use less now?!??
<SzykCech> But who cares... I switch from gamming to codding years ago...
<SzykCech> And I find wise these change...
<SzykCech> *that
<SzykCech> And I find wise that change...
<incognito1> Darthfrog: It runs well on two fresh installs of Kubuntu 18.04 for me.
<incognito1> Darthfrog: now that I think of it, it ran well on a machine I upgraded from 17.10 to 18.04 as well.
<DarthFrog> incognito1: What video card do you have?
<incognito1> Darthfrog: gtx 1070
<incognito1> On the desktop.
<DarthFrog> Hmm.  Which drivers?
<incognito1> And an XPS13 2016 for the upgraded install.
<DarthFrog> I have a GTX970 and the 390 drivers.  I'm wondering if that's the problem.
<incognito1> Proprietary drivers for the gtx
<incognito1> I will look as soon as I am home, but I think I use the 390 as well.
<incognito1> Does anybody know how to access a windows-generated sofware raid of 2 HDDs under Kubuntu 18.04?
<incognito1> Raid1 if it makes a difference.
<genii> !info ldmtool | incognito1
<ubottu> incognito1: ldmtool (source: libldm): tool for managing Microsoft Windows dynamic disks. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.3-7 (bionic), package size 13 kB, installed size 43 kB
<genii> ldmtool can understand Windows RAID layouts and mount them, doesn't matter if 0,1,5, etcv
<incognito1> Gentii: cool! Thanks! You just made the journey from windows to linux so much easier!
<genii> incognito1: Some more info on this askubuntu thread: https://askubuntu.com/questions/567432/how-do-i-properly-access-windows-software-raid-0
<incognito> Darthfrog: confirmed that I am using the 390 drivers with my gtx1070. Steam is woeking. Just played.
<DarthFrog> incognito: Thanks
<icogon> How to safely remove disk in Kubuntu? (My external HD still spins after clicking "safely remove")
<icogon> kubuntu 18.04
<denza242> can I use plasma-browser-integration with 5.12
<denza242> or do i have to wait for 5.13
<denza242> and if so, will 5.13 be available for 17.10, or would i have to upgrade
#kubuntu 2018-05-29
<[Relic]> currently on 17.10, I installed the usb startup creator, but every time I run it it automatically goes to a box that says "installing" without me asking and there is no other info on that popup to tell me what it is installing, just trying to get a copy of 18.04 to usb to install
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @[Relic], Ignore the popup box and proceed to select the ISO and destination. The box will change to an installation status box when USB creation is started.
<[Relic]> Thanks  :)
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<veter> Hello Kubuntu community!
<BluesKaj> Hi veter
<zxq9> veter: Hello there!
<zxq9> Slow channel much of the time. Long-latency communication. Be patient. :-)
<Acheron> i found Kubuntu to be the best Plasma distro
<hateball> I think most of us do :)
<Acheron> yes and with the rececetnly updated Plasma 5.12.5 desktop, i have been quite impressed
<Acheron> so i'm just here to listen for any insight
<katnip-> 5.13 soon
<Acheron> yes, its still in beta
 * acheronuk looks quizzically @ Acheron 
<Acheron> well hello there
<mparillo> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acheron_(disambiguation)
<Acheron> Acheron LV-426, the planet where the film Alien, and its sequel Aliens, are primarily set
<acheronuk> maybe one of those
<Guest54272> ola
<Guest54272> alguien me lee?
<EdgyMC_69> If I have a problem with Discord on Kubuntu should I ask here or rather find a support channel for Discord?
<incognito1> Depends on your problem. Try us!
<om26er> Hi! Whats the fix for super key not working to open the drawer ?
<om26er> it suddenly stopped working (Kubuntu 18.04)
<_Wens_> hi all! How to disable automatic find updates on kubuntu 18.04?
<_Wens_> find=check
<DarthFrog> Is anyone having trouble getting Steam to run on 18.04?
<acheronuk> DarthFrog: the client runs. dunno more than that as I don't use it
<DarthFrog> acheronuk: The symptom was that the client seems to start then vanishes.  For  me, the fix was "sudo apt install libnvidia-gl-390:i386"
<DarthFrog> I just wanted to put this out for anyone it might help.
<acheronuk> hmmm. client updating. will see if it still runs after that
<acheronuk> DarthFrog: I seem to have that installed. nvidia card on this box
<DarthFrog> Then you won't face the same issue I did.
<icogon_> Google Chrome's font rendering is blurry. How to fix this problem?
<incognito> Darthfrog: you got it working?? Great!!!
<incognito> Darthfrog: that makes me so happy!!!
<DarthFrog> incognito: Thanks for your kind thoughts.
<Paddy_NI> Hello, I am absolutely loving Kubuntu 18.04. Fantastic work!  I opted for the minimal install and would like to install libreoffice, when searching in Muon and the Discover frontends there is a number of libreoffice meta packages.  Which do I need to install to get the best experience on KDE?
<DarthFrog> Define best experience.
<Paddy_NI> DarthFrog: Kde integration. Basically which libreoffice packages would have come preinstalled had I opted for the full install
<DarthFrog> Paddy_NI:  sudo apt install libreoffice
<DarthFrog> Then stand back. :-)
<Paddy_NI> Oh?  Will that grab the kde integration along with it?
<DarthFrog> AFAIK, yes.  But I don't know for sure.
<DarthFrog> Paddy_NI:  sudo apt install libreoffice-kde
<DarthFrog> Will do it for certain.
<Paddy_NI> I was hoping that was the case, always worth confirming these things :-)
<Paddy_NI> Ah it seems I need both
<denza242> ;-;
<denza242> are there any issues with 17.10->18.04 upgrades
<denza242> or am I safe
<Acheron> always best to do a clean install
<valorie> denza242: my upgrades were uneventful
<valorie> if you have valuable data of course always do a backup
<denza242> fair
<denza242> hmm, will KDE 5.13 be made available on 17.10
<valorie> Acheron: clean installs are faster, but have you really found them better?
<valorie> denza242: do you mean Plasma 5.13?
<valorie> or?
<denza242> yeah
<valorie> I doubt it
<denza242> I want to try out plasma-browser-integration
<valorie> eol in a couple months
<denza242> rip ;-;7
<valorie> I mean, we backport stuff if possible to the last LTS, but usually not to the just-past release
 * valorie is running Plasma 5.12.5 on 18.04
<valorie> 5.13 has not yet been released
<valorie> when it is, it will be in backports or "plasma-backports"
<valorie> afaik still not decided
<Acheron> yes, i do serveral clean installs a day
<Acheron> this one was done just this morning
<Acheron> Sysinfo for 'hp-elitedesk-800-g1-sff': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.12.5 on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) powered by Linux 4.15.0-22-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790 CPU @ 3.60GHz at 3439-3592/3600 MHz, RAM: 10451/15985 MB, Storage: 72/452 GB, 217 procs, 5.91h up
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-Oryx-Pro': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.12.5 on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) powered by Linux 4.15.0-22-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz at 3399-3400/3800 MHz, RAM: 14060/32119 MB, Storage: 277/1144 GB, 266 procs, 112.11h up
<valorie> upgraded from a 17.10 install - no issues
<valorie> I did lots of clean installs as well, since I'm the release manager and a huge part of that job is ensuring that all the ISOs have good testing coverage
<valorie> it's fairly annoying to have to re-install a lot of software, so IMO high-quality upgrades should always be an option for our users
 * valorie goes afk for now
<Acheron> its not annoying if you have a script to do it all ;)
<[Relic]> any weirdness on 18 installation that I should know about before I start?  like the nvidia stuff on 17
#kubuntu 2018-05-30
<rqm> Hello, quick question, what graphical greeter is Kubuntu using in 18.04?
<rqm> I see, sddm? what was wrong with kdm?
<user|12370> unable to update 69 packages error shpwing manually run adpk -configure -a manually
<lordievader> Good morning
<pan_> A question that has been bugging me for years: is there such a thing as a distro or a backport channel that just does the stable aka last point releases of all Plasma releases? Like 5.13.5, then nothing until 5.14.5, then nothing until 5.15.5 and so on?
<valorie> pan, just because you have backports enabled, you don't have to update everything
<valorie> update what you want then disable it
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<akiel>  /msg NickServ identify cogitoergosum
<IrcsomeBot1> <binaryhermit> akiel: Time to change your password if you didn't already
<IrcsomeBot1> <binaryhermit> the evil part of me wants to ghost him/her/them/other preferred pronoun
<phoenix_firebrd> when will kubuntu receive frameworks update 5.46?
<genii> It's in the Kubuntu Staging PPA but they may need more testers
<phoenix_firebrd> genii: I saw that, but can you tell an approximate time?
<phoenix_firebrd> genii: in a month may be?
<genii> phoenix_firebrd: I asked now in the development channel, if I hear back I'll let you know. Unless one of them answers here first.
<phoenix_firebrd> genii: ok
<Paddy_NI> Does the stock full version of Kubuntu have libreoffice with or without global menu support?
<keithzg> Hmm, is there no support for multiple monitors when sharing via Krfb? Seems quite awkward to only get one display!
<MrMeatWallet> I'm a noob what is IRC
#kubuntu 2018-05-31
<PurpleRivers> Hello :-)
<user|74098> hey
<PurpleRivers> I'm attempting to root my android device. Should be fun
<Two_Dogs> i want to use the most current kde apps on ubuntu 18.04.x, which of the kubuntu ppa should i use, not so much factory repo
<Two_Dogs> and ppa where i could get my hands on breeze dark, i am using qt5ct on ubuntu gnome-shell
<PurpleRivers>  :0
<user|74098> when I try to install kubuntu 18.04 on workstation 14 player when I get in the windows to install kubuntu is not showing up
<PurpleRivers> Are there other servers I can connect to?
<PurpleRivers> channels ... I meant
<yoshi> whois
<PurpleRivers> How lively lol :-)
<yoshi__> who is
<PurpleRivers> this chat
<PurpleRivers> welcome
<PurpleRivers> I made cookies :-)
<batteronizer> Hi, there is a progress bar, visible all the time in my Kmail. When I see its details, it says Mail Filter Agent, which is forever stuck at 0%
<batteronizer> How can I fix this?
<ivyyy> I'm trying to install but at the page "download updates during install" this open is checked and greyed out so I can't uncheck it and my computer just freezes when I try to continue to the next page
<bschindler> Hi - I just installed 18.04 and I'm trying to switch to using the proprietary nvidia driver, but the tool seems to fail as even after it finishes doing the update, a reboot gives me the nouveau driver
<bschindler> Is there anything I can do to debug this?
<pavel_> Hello. May someone know how to run Xmind on kubuntu 18.04??
<pavel_> hello anyone here??
<hateball> Sure
<hateball> !ask | pavel_
<ubottu> pavel_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hateball> pavel_: if I google Xmind it seems like an application for iOS? You do not run that on Linux
<pavel_> hateball: no it is mindmap app for desktop https://www.xmind.net/
<pavel_> linux version can be find here https://www.xmind.net/download/linux/
<bschindler> Does anybody audio skipping on kubuntu 18.04 when the system is under high load? This didn't use to be an issue with 16.04
<hateball> pavel_: It's not a program found in Ubuntu repos so sadly not supported here. It's also not free by the looks of it, so one can't even try to see what is wrong
<SzykCech> pevel_: Linux version does not work!!!
<SzykCech> At least on Kubuntu 18.04
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ca_cabotage> hey all, I'm using zsh on kubuntu and set an environmental variable for openvpn "openvpn --config '/path/to/config' &" the problem is, that this is running on boot - it is not set as an autostart, just an environmental variable. what is going on here?
<user|19088> Hi! I'm trying to do a fresh install of Kubuntu 18.04 and am having a difficult time. Bottom line, I would like to be able to either get to a shell prompt during install or be able to manually enter a hidden SSID for my WiFi network.
<oherro> hi
<oherro> I installed geforce drivers in kubuntu 18.04 and all the font scaling of kde got messed up
<oherro> anyone knows this scaling issue fix?
<oherro> gtx 1050
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> To fix font dpi issues with NVidia, use Force dpi in System Settings->fonts
<oherro> thanks IrcsomeBot1 I'll try that
<oherro> it worked
<oherro> thanks again
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> np. :)
<mattfly> hey, just some little help here
<mattfly> i accidentally hit som shortcut that toggled a screen magnifier and i would like how to turn it off
<oherro> no audio on kubuntu 18.04 fresh install only updates and drivers
<oherro> nvidia drivers
<oherro> what should I do(hdmi port of nvidia gpu)
<BluesKaj> mattfly, open system monitor and type it in the process table tab search then right click on the process choose send signal then kill
<BluesKaj> oherro, open alsamixer in the terminal and make sure all relevant ctrls are unmuted (00) instead of (MM), also disable automute on the far right
<navetz> Hi guys can someone help me with a wifi issue on my alienware r17. The wifi driver works when I suspend and turn the computer back on there is no wifi. I believe the wifi was working correctly in gtk so I might just need a different network manager (maybe?). Can someone help me out I'm a bit lost.
<oherro> wifi doesn't work does it then?
<navetz> it does, but it doesn't when I come out of suspend.
<navetz> I am currently on the laptop with using wifi. I updated all drivers, rebooted and tested again but there is still no wifi after suspending.
<genii> Sounds like it might be USB based ( some laptop ones are) and doesn't come back from power saving/ suspend
<genii> Does it show up in lspci or in lsusb ?
<genii> If with lsusb then use the method for 16.04 given here https://askubuntu.com/questions/185274/how-can-i-disable-usb-autosuspend-for-a-specific-device (the solution is for a mouse, but will work with anything USB )
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> anyone else having problem with kwin? It's crashing everry multi-desktop change at this point :9
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> :(
#kubuntu 2018-06-01
<Dragnslcr> What's the current "correct" way to install Skype? Using the deb package or the snap?
<valorie> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<valorie> Dragnslcr: ^^^
<Dragnslcr> Thanks valorie
<IrcsomeBot1> Eduardo_Jose_Soares was added by: Eduardo_Jose_Soares
<lordievader> Good morning
<dodi> I want to install Kubuntu in a virtual machine (Virtual Box). How speed up installation?
<dodi> nobody here?
<oerheks> howto speed up ?
<oerheks> get a faster ssd/cpu..
<dodi> VM with no guest extensions installed is slow. Any cure?
<oerheks> .. the obvious: install is free
<dodi> it's free, but not automatic. How should I proceed?
<dodi> I cannot remember such problems with my last install (2016)
<lordievader> dodi: Did you investigate what is slow? CPU, disk,  etc.
<dodi> Most probably it's access to all virtual drives, eventually virtual screen...
<lordievader> Did you check?
<lordievader> Does Virtualbox even support changing what type of disk you provide?
<dodi> my old VM boots within a minute, the current one takes about 10 minutes
<lordievader> You didn't check what the disk speed difference is between the virtual disk and where it  resides on?
<dodi> I have 1 physical disk, so this cannot make a difference
<dodi> Perhaps I have to install development support for compilation of guest additions?
<lordievader> That is not what I mean. For example, if the physical disk gives you 50MB/s and the virtual block in the vm only 1MB/s, you know that the conversion from virtual to physical is very slow.
<lordievader> But if both numbers are roughly the same, you know that the disk is not the problem.
<dodi> I'm just doing a test installation for a friend. If the installation on his system is as slow as on mine, he'll never use nor recommend to use Kubuntu
<oerheks> recommendation based on virtualbox install ? i only take bare metal install serious, or kvm
<lordievader> oerheks: Same here, but if you want to run it on Windows, you have very little choice.
<dodi> My friend has a defunct CD drive on his notebook. How can he install Kubuntu then?
<lordievader> A usb stick?
<dodi> How does he get Kubuntu on the stick?
<oerheks> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<oerheks> # 5 #6 #7 from ubuntu, isx or windows
<oerheks> or osx
<dodi> thanks for the links, I'll check the alternatives. But alternate boot is not an option :-(
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot1> Dr4g0nS was added by: Dr4g0nS
<jim__> hi
<jim__> I believe a graphics card is taking too long to initialize if four monitors are attached. if the fourth monitor is attached after the three displays comie up it will work, if all four are connected when the display initializes the display will lock up. is there a way to extend the initialization time?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Dr4g0nS> the aplicatios gnome is work to kubuntu kde ????
<zztopless>  Evening folks.  I've just gone back to 14.04 (technically mint 17.3, but it's the same issue with kb 14.04) on one of my VMs, does anyone know how to turn off the dialog box that appears asking about configuring multiple monitors when using vmware workstation and cycling extra monitors?  I know out can be done, and used to know how, but have forgotten... :/
<simulant_> hi can anyone help me out with my wifi please. It no longer shows or works in kubuntu anymore... not sure why, it used to work, then after some updates it no longer worked. then i upgraded to bionic and it still doesn't work
<diogenes_> simulant_, open driver manager and see what's in there for wifi card
<simulant_> diogenes_: it just says "your computer requires no proprietary drivers"
<simulant_> diogenes_: nothing in there listed for graphics cards or wifi
<diogenes_> simulant_, run: sudo rfkill list
<simulant_> lspci shows: 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)
<simulant_> diogenes_: ah ok it says phy0: Wireless LAN - soft blocked: no, Hard blocked: yes
<diogenes_> simulant_, so it's your key switch
<diogenes_> some keyboard combination
<simulant_> diogenes_: ah blimey you're right!
<simulant_> diogenes_: thanks
<diogenes_> :)
<simulant_> diogenes_: much appreciated :)
<diogenes_> no problem
<viewer|64020> Hello, I am a total Linux noob (switched to kubuntu on my laptop yesterday), and I would really appreciate some help
<viewer|64020> I can't seem to change my elan trackpad speed in the settings. I tried to change it using xinput, but to no avail
<viewer|64020> I used xinput set-prop 11 301 3.000000, but it gave me an error
<pavel_> hello. may be someone have problem with using fish:// (ssh) on Dolphin and krusader because download speed high 8MB/s but upload only 300 -500 KB/s. test using terminal download and upload speed high, test on nautilus the same high speed but on Dolphin and krusader slow upload
<pavel_> May be someone know about it?
<hangar18> does anyone know how long it takes for a new username to take effect across all of the ubuntu/openid sites
<Novell> Hi, I upgraded to 18.04 today and now I'm missing kdesudo and can't seem to find it in any package.. What package is it I should install to get it back?
<krytarik> Novell: Debian bug 875107
<ubottu> Debian bug 875107 in ftp.debian.org "RM: kdesudo -- ROM; Deprecated upstream and superseded by kdesu" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/875107
<Novell> krytarik: right, but kdesu "kdesu: command not found"
<krytarik> Well, it's in the package "kde-cli-tools", which is installed by default anyway.
<Novell> I see, but not installed in a usable way (by default)
<Novell> Guess a bug should be registered that it's installed in a path that isn't included in $PATH
<krytarik> There actually is one already - Debian bug 853899
<ubottu> Debian bug 853899 in kde-cli-tools "[kde-cli-tools] kdesu binary is not linked in any PATH directory" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/853899
<estan> hm. after the upgrade to bionic, it seems bionic-backports is enabled in my /etc/apt/sources.list. is that normal? i'm pretty sure i didn't have backports enabled before the upgraade.
#kubuntu 2018-06-02
<py_crash> Hi everyone! How do I install an ssh-server in Kubuntu 18.04. Old "apt install openssh-server" doesn´t work
<krytarik> !info openssh-server | py_crash: Well, it should..
<ubottu> py_crash: Well, it should..: openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.6p1-4 (bionic), package size 363 kB, installed size 1047 kB
<py_crash> yes, it works, sorry, it seems that I didn't have somehow all the packages lists
<YankDownUnder> Question RE Ubuntu 18.04 => network shares - SMB or Apple - are not seen "out of the box" after an installation, HOWEVER, in using Ubuntu 18.04 - "out of the box" - everything is seen and configured/connected...is there a simple answer to this...and it's mostly for testing...my "deployments" have been with Ubuntu - but the "look and feel" is nicer...just wondering...it's not as if it's critical to biz or whatnot...cheers.
<d-fish> Is there a way to import/export kde gui settings? Every time I reinstall kubuntu I fiddle with konsole profiles and dolphin buttons. I'd like to be able to automate this kind of stuff
<zztopless> Evening... Does anyone know if it's possible to use the dolphin filter bar to hide all files containing a particular string (in this case a particular file extension) ?
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot1> syclopse was added by: syclopse
<dodi> Which packages are required for kernel development, like the compilation of a virtual machine guest extensions?
<dodi> Former versions offered packages for such development, but now I can't compile the VirtualBox guest extensions.
<YankDownUnder> dodi, "build essentials" is one, for sure...
<YankDownUnder> dodi, The Virtualbox site is great for telling you exactly WHAT packages are required...especially if you're "doing it by hand", my friend. Hope that helps a bit...it's actually extremely easy - IF you take a bit of time to read through the information/documentation... :)
<lordievader> You probably also need the kernel-headers and dkms stuff.
<dodi> Sorry, I couldn't find anything about required packages on the VB site.
<dodi> ATM the autorun script even can't determine the linux version.
<dodi> It's hard for me to guess that "linux-libc-dev" imports the kernel headers.
<dodi> Exploring the packages is dead slow, Discover response time is in the hour range :-(
<dodi> How do I determine the installed Linux version?
<lordievader> dodi: `lsb_release -a`
<lordievader> Also, this didn't work? https://askubuntu.com/questions/792832/how-to-install-virtualbox-guest-additions-for-ubuntu-16-04/792833
<dodi> In my old VM I get "no LSB modules...", and only Release 13.04, but not the kernel version
<lordievader> Oh, for the kernel you need `uname -a`. But are you running Kubuntu 13.04? That is EOL for some time...
<lordievader> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dodi> Thanks, 13.04 is running perfectly for me, its 3.8.0. Let me see more...
<lordievader> I seriously recommend you to upgrade. 13.04 is end of life for a number  of years now.
<lordievader> It doesn't receive support anymore.
<dodi> I mention the old version only for reference, installing a newer version seems to be very hard
<dodi> Hmm, after inserting the Guest Additions... no script started automatically. I opened it in file manager and guessed "autorun.sh"
<wycer> ?
<lordievader> dodi: Installing a newer version of Kubuntu you mean? That is not very difficult. But do make sure you have a backup of anything important.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<YDU> Folks in here now? I'll ask again - just for giggles and grins -> I'm testing Kubuntu 18.04, and "out of the box", seeing shares on the network - SMB and Apple shares - just does NOT happen. With Ubuntu 18.04, everything's "normal"...is there something I'm missing?
<dodi> Now I could make the current version run fine in a virtual machine - thanks to all :-)
<obert_> impressive: no updates available today
<acheronuk> obert_: SRU team try to avoid releasing queued updates on Fridays or weekends, as there are less people around to catch any regression error reports should that happen due to an update
<obert_> acheronuk: I was sarcastic :) because I get updates available more or less one or two times per day
<acheronuk> I gathered :P
<obert_> which is a bit annoying
<obert_> because my internet speed sux
<obert_> acheronuk: btw what's SRU?
<acheronuk> obert_: oh. sorry. shorthand for Stable Release Updates
<obert_> ah thanks
<obert_> think: I got 44ms of latency of my internet speed :)
<obert_> we are in the late 30s
<obert_> a friend of mine in Oslo get 1ms latency :P
<lordievader> Latency to what? Your next hop?
<obert_> lordievader: what's hop?  latency of internet speed, I launched the speedtest and noticed that
<lordievader> For latency it matters a lot to what you measure. The latency between me and my next hop aint much. If I measure the latency between me and the other side of the world it is alot more.
<lordievader> Hence, saying my latency is X, doesn't mean much.
<obert_> ah gotcha
<obert_> but still it seems to be a very high latency value
<obert_> mine
<humm8> obert_: iirc, general latency measurements should taken be in the network of your isp
<lordievader> Also, 30ms for wifi isn't very odd.
<ovichiro> Hi, I have a small problem with Kubuntu 18.04 + Geany, the editor. Normally in Geany one can use Shift+Mouse scroll for horizontal scrolling. This works fine in GTK DEs, but doesn't seem to be working in KDE. Shift+Scroll down just scrolls 8 chars then stops. If I drag the bar to the right and use Shift+Scroll up, it works fine all the way to the beginning of the line.
<ovichiro> Anyone else seen this behavior?
<ovichiro> Sublime and vscode are not affected btw. I imagine they do that differently.
<BluesKaj> ovichiro, i don't use geany , but the shift mouse scroll works in dolphin, kwrite,kate and konsole
<BluesKaj> so far , haven't checked any others
<ovichiro> BluesKaj, I'd be interested how you set up kate to do horizontal scrolling with shift+mouse scroll. For me it does Page Down by default.
<ovichiro> But indeed, what I mention is Geany specific.
<BluesKaj> ovichiro, long lines in kate :-)
<BluesKaj> i have some text files that needed editing after I added some long strings for reference etc
<ovichiro> BluesKaj, of course I opened a file with long lines.
<ovichiro> I have basically a default install and the touchpad seems to scroll fine with two-finger horizontal scrolling.
<BluesKaj> ovichiro, never used the touchpad much on the laptop, always used w wireless mouse
<ovichiro> BluesKaj, the touchpad was just additional info if of any help. I'm interested in Shift + Mouse wheel horizontal scroll.
<BluesKaj> no kidding, but I have nothing else to add
<ovichiro> BluesKaj, do you have any special utilities installed to do that or is it a default Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> as far as mouse/touchpad, no special utlities
<ovichiro> ok, thanks
<batteronizer> Hi, is the plasma browser integration package available for Kubuntu 18.04? I couldn't find it.
<lordievader> batteronizer: It might be in backports. If I am not mistaken it is something from the latest Plasma version, correct?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> it's part of plasma 5.13. not even released by KDE yet
<batteronizer> lordievader: plasma 5.13
<lordievader> There is your answer 😉. It will go to backports first, when released.
<batteronizer> Yup :-)
<d-fish> ‎ Is there a way to import/export kde gui settings? Every time I reinstall kubuntu I fiddle with konsole profiles and dolphin buttons. I'd like to be able to automate this kind of stuff.
<BluesKaj> d-fish, do you do a clean install each new release?
<acheronuk> ~/.config/konsolerc and similar config files
<acheronuk> or re-use your /home/$USER partition if you have one
<d-fish> I haven't done a clean install on my laptop in a while, but I just installed kubuntu on my desktop. It made me realize how much configuring I've done
<BluesKaj> d-fish, if you have separate / (root) and /home partitions, then on you next clean install , install to / and save the mountpoint for your /home partition
<BluesKaj> that saves all your default app config files
<d-fish> I don't have separate partitions, I do have backups of /home
<BluesKaj> that only helps on the same release, not a new one
#kubuntu 2018-06-03
<hugo__> Good night,Please tell me there is a way to set a hotkey for the titlebar common menu button (file, edit, view...).
<hugo__> I know alt+f3 is for the window menu but I can't find for the common menu
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> For menu options, hold down the alt key.  Menu letters will be underlined corresponding to the menu action.
<user|9342> hi
<lordievader> Good morning
<kai__> testing
<kai__> thanks
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<windeh> Hey there, could anyone help me with a weird problem Im having?
<BluesKaj> windeh, just ask your question
<windeh> oh sorry, currently when Im trying to edit some things, like notifications widget, or default applications within system settings, it says the shared library was not found, but it doesn't give any other error message, so I have no idea what library is messing up
<BluesKaj> windeh, did you do a clean install or a do-release-upgrade to 18.04 lately ?
<windeh> BluesKaj, I did a clean install of 18.04. It was working fine until I uninstalled some programs automatically installed like 15 minutes ago
<BluesKaj> what did you remove ?
<BluesKaj> windeh,^
<windeh> BluesKaj, that's the problem. I removed like 10 programs. Things that did not seem necessary at all. Like Image Viewer, Kate, things like that
<windeh> but I can't remember all of them
<windeh> and I can't find a list of all default packages for Ubuntu 18.04
<BluesKaj> oh lord, default apps ..removing those doesn't save much space if that's what yo're doing
<BluesKaj> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<windeh> Yeah I know, it wasn't about space so much, just clutter idk. Didn't realize it was gonna cause problem like this >_<
<windeh> Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> this is Kubuntu support which use the KDE/Plasma desktop, much different than #Ubuntu, altho you removed Kate which is a KDE  application, so which is it?
<BluesKaj> !flavours
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<windeh> Wait I think I found the list
<humm8> I have a little bit of a weird question about sha256.  I noticed a string somewhere of "openssl sha -sha256 <file>". My question is... is sha created by openssl?
<windeh> No
<BluesKaj> windeh, what did yoiu use to remove the apps , discover or the konsole?
<windeh> Openssl, is just has an implementation of SHA
<windeh> discover
<windeh> Is there a way to see uninstalled apps?
<windeh> thank god, I found the location of the log of apt
<windeh> "/var/log/apt/history.log"
<lordievader> Apt should have a log of what it has done.
<windeh> Back to normal, :D
<humm8>  hmmm, openssl version seems slower.
<Merritt> Hello! I am running Kubuntu 18.04, updates applied. When changing the default browser from "based on contents" to Firfox, the setting is not remembered - after exiting that settings pane or rebooting. https://i.imgur.com/pcAloXX.gifv
<vincentswift973> Hi!!!
<myles8> Can anyone help me out with setting up Awesome WM with KDE? I am close, but stuck and not sure what to do
<blackflow> Hi all. The installer in Kubuntu 18.04 is broken in the manual partitioning section. How do I find out if any bugs have been reported, and/or against which package do I file a bug report? Not quite sure how to look up kubuntu specific issues on LP...
<BluesKaj> blackflow, what's the error message ?
<blackflow> BluesKaj: don't recall it right now, but it was python execption when I tried to crate encrypted partition. Also, creating encrypted partition doesn't automatically open it and present as a block device for further use. Had very difficult time trying to set up encrypted root without LVM.
<blackflow> In fact, couldn't with the installer, had to revert to debootstrap.
<BluesKaj> I haven't much info about encryption without using lvm
<BluesKaj> seen/read
<blackflow> it's exactly the same encryption. nothing is different, except with lvm you have one extra layer atop of it
<BluesKaj> I did have the ubiquity installer fail during the manual partitioning phase,while testing on early versions/isos of 18.04 when it was still under development
<blackflow> is it the same installer, just different GUI layer, or are they actually different programs? Kubuntu and Ubuntu installers?
<blackflow> I mean is the partitioning code the same.... perhaps I should try rgular ubuntu and see if that's broken there too. It wasn't for Artful and at least several previous versions of it.
<BluesKaj> afaik they're the same installer
<BluesKaj> anyway it's time close up shop here , take care
<blackflow> thanks
<acheronuk> report with 'ubuntu-bug ubiquity'
<acheronuk> and see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity
<blackflow> acheronuk: thanks!
<acheronuk> blackflow: the installer backend is the same for ubuntu and kubuntu, but the front end differs in the Qt implementation. so sometimes changes are made for ubuntu which may need adjustments in the KDE front end scripts/UI. if those don't get flagged in testing, errors can creep in
<acheronuk> so please (1) check existing reports (2) report new bug if not already there
#kubuntu 2019-05-27
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Yoyoma2> Hi All. I have a full mirror in an unconnected network, i want to do a release upgrade of ubuntu.  Do I just change the sources.list?  do-release-upgrade seems to want to hit the internet.  Thanks.
<BluesKaj> Yoyoma2,  changing the sources list isn't recommended and it still needs the internet to upgrade the OS if you do change it
<Yoyoma2> Hmm so i guess i have to commit to a version forever, that's not too cool
<Yoyoma2> Any way of faking out what do-release-upgrades does with mirrors etc?
<OerHeks> if you have a mirror, this howto describes the server, and configure clients, i think you need that 2nd part
<OerHeks> https://www.tecmint.com/setup-local-repositories-in-ubuntu/
<OerHeks> this descibes FTP mirror
<Yoyoma2> Thanks!
<BluesKaj> OerHeks,good call, i forgot about the local mirror option
<Yoyoma2> I do have a local mirror (its inside a docker image) so what I inspired myself to do is use an fuse-ssh mount to grab it :)
<IrcsomeBot> Thomas Eipstein was added by: Thomas Eipstein
<Guest14022> I'm looking for some help with kubuntu. I have apps that are loading at startup but don't show up in the startup manager.
<Guest14022> I'm running Kubuntu 19.04
<bradford_> Can anyone offer assistance?
<user|78707> is anyone alive in here?
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<user|78707> I'm running on the latest Kubuntu. I have about 10 items that are loading at startup. They do not show up in the normal startup manager. I am having to close about 4 instances of wireshark, 1 instance of firewall builder and others. Can anyone tell me how to disable them?
<diogenes_> user|78707, run: dolphin $HOME/.config/autostart and look for those appname.desktop files, open with the text editor the ones you want to stop from autostart and at the end add this line:
<diogenes_> Hidden = true
<diogenes_> save, close
<user|78707> ok diogenes_ I ran that in terminal but it only shows protonmail bridge. I have 4 instances of wireshark, 1 of firewall builder etc loading at startup.
<diogenes_> user|78707, all those apps are getting started from either /home/username/.config/autostart and /etc/xdg/autostart so you need to find all those apps (e.g. wireshark.desktop, firewall.desktop etc. in .config/autostart and /etc/xdg/autostart and either remove them from those directories or add: Hidden = true
<user|78707> ok going to look for them
<user|78707> I found no traces of them in /home/username/.config/autostart ......anywhere in particular in /etc/xdg/autostart that I should be looking?
<aedigital> try systemctl command
<user|78707> aedigital if that was intended for me it doesn't show them either
<diogenes_> user|78707, then see if by any chance you have session save enabled in settings
<user|78707> ok how do i go about doing that?
<diogenes_> user|78707, System Settings->Startup and Shutdown->Session Management
<diogenes_> look for something like  "Save Session" and "clear saved sessions" and disable the save session.
<user|78707> set it to start with an empty session?
<diogenes_> yes
<diogenes_> what is was set as?
<user|78707> thank you diogenes_ you're my linux hero for the day!! it was set to restore previous session....i'm not a linux genius but i figured that much out...which firewall builder was open in my last session
<diogenes_> yeah so that was it, now reboot and see if it fixed the issue.
<user|78707> will do thanks again...i know that's what it was
<diogenes_> you're welcome.
<user|78707> have a good day and thank you!!! wooooo lovin kubuntu....came from windows 10...Kubuntu ROCKS!!
<user|78707> signing out
<diogenes_> lol take care
<aedigital> kkkkkk
<IrcsomeBot> Mary was added by: Mary
<threebar> Anyone know what's up with NVIDIA HDMI audio? Ever since I upgraded to 19.04, it's fucked for me.
<[Relic]> that's kinda vague
<[Relic]> is it set as default?
<aggelalex> Hello, I'd like to know kubuntu's minimal requirements
<aggelalex> nvm
#kubuntu 2019-05-28
<Silkerdax> is this the correct place to ask questions about kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Not too many active people at the moment (obviously).
<Silkerdax> I just can't figure out how to change mouse speed/sensitivity/resolution on kubuntu 18.04, most of the stuff I found while searching talk about tweaking xorg conf files... but that shouldnt make any sense? doesnt Wayland in kubuntu 18.04 replace xorg for screen and input?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I assume the system settings-> Input ->   were not sufficient in controlling your mouse speed?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 1166x939) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Q18yhLoE/file_15556.jpg I don't have an 18.04 install and I don't recall if 18.04 had any menu issues that failed to expose all of the libinput controls.  Does your Mouse panel look like this?
<Silkerdax> Looks very different over here, definitely no pointer slider to be seen.. is that screenshot 19.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes, that 19.04.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> By chance, you may see improvement if you install backports ppa. Are you familiar with backports?
<Silkerdax> I'm not very used to the concept of backports, I have mostly stuck with LTS releases. Do you think it's possible to get that new settings frontend from 19.04 down to my 18.04 via the backports ppa?
<Silkerdax> I'm not sure how the proper way of using a backports repository is.. am I supposed to hand pick packages to install or do a apt-get upgrade and get everything from the ppa? I'd expect the latter to induce lots of breakage, no?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Backports allows you to keep 18.04, but install some of the newer KDE software.  It's not always feasable to push all new features into backports, so you will never have feature parity with the latest releases.  But, backports will fix bugs and add some of the newer KDE apps/frameworks/plasma.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Backports details can be found here: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Essentially, in a terminal run: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> then run: sudo apt-get update
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> As with any PPA, if they change something you do not like, use ppa-purge to remove.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Finally, run: sudo apt full-upgrade
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If needed, you can install ppa-purge (sudo apt install ppa-purge) as mentioned on the backports page.
<Silkerdax> Thanks, I'm going to give backports a try... if I still can't figure out how to fix the mouse speed issue, where would should I start looking into? If it's just 18.04 failing to expose some libinput controls, how would I go about configuring it via the terminal instead? Does xinput even come into play?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> In 18.04, I think input is managed by libinput and I don't recall if you can override/replace/augment libinput with xinput.  My mice have DPI buttons built in, so I have not paid much attention to mouse controls over the last few releases.  I do know that touchpad control is much  improved in the latest plasma releases, so if you have a laptop, updating to 19.04 is almost mandatory if you need better touchpad management.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Also, new kernerls in 18.10/19.04 have better libinput drivers (espcially for touchpads-palm detection is excellent now).
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If backports does not enable mouse speed control.  You could live boot a 19.04 installation to see if the latest plasma address the mouse speed issue.  This might help you decide if you want/need to give up LTS for more updated features.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Obviously, I prefer the latter.
<Silkerdax> Thanks, I'll keep that in mind
<Silkerdax> I was hoping I could settle in a distro for multiple years, everytime I install a new one I have to spend a couple days troubleshooting issues with my hardware
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Signing off for now.... maybe someone who has encountered/fixed a similar issues will chime in...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Fully understand not wanting to fight the hw issues.  That's why I recomend trying the live boot as it does not change your install and you can preview it on your exact hw.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Good night for now.
<Silkerdax> Thanks for the help
<aiena> DO I need to restart the whole system to test new xorg conf settings or will a reboot sufice
<aiena> I am trying to setup y wacom tab configs its working partially
<aiena> reboot takes a long time
<aiena> i mean will a logout and login suffice
<valorie> login and logout is fine for kde stuff, but for xorg you will need to reboot
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> NINA was added by: NINA
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Hello all! I bought a mini pc and install Kubuntu on it. The wifi does not work though. I re-installed it with an ethernet cable connected and clicked 3rd party extras. Still no wifi! From what I can make out online it seems to have Realtek wifi. I installed a ppa from 2016 but still no wifi! Any suggestions? Thanks.
<Jussi> <Anarchotaoist> could you please give us a pastebin of the output of  lspci ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> (Photo, 1280x959) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/xa4TxWId/file_15558.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @Jussi> <Anarchotaoist, sorry. I have only used pastebin once quite a while ago. Does the photo suffice? Thanks.
<Jussi> <Anarchotaoist> Photo is fine, but see this for pastebin help:
<Jussi> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> ok. Thanks.
<Jussi> <Anarchotaoist> bit strange, I dont see the wifi card there - perhaps if you also give us lsusb
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> (Photo, 1280x333) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0bYtJPOw/file_15559.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> wifi was working on the windows install - before I installed Linux. ??
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<yogib33r> bonsoir a tous
<faisal> bonsoir
<neoncontrails> Any recommendations for a .log viewer with automatic refresh?
#kubuntu 2019-05-29
<DarinMiller> neoncontrails: kate can be set to auto-refresh when files change.
<DarinMiller> In Kate in the View menu, select Auto Reload Document.
<TomyWork> vmware remote console installs fine on ubuntu 18.04 but not on kubuntu 18.04. analysis of its installer's logs shows that it's trying to run "update-desktop-database", which is part of a package called "desktop-file-utils", that seems to be installed by default on ubuntu, but not on kubuntu.
<TomyWork> nautilus depends on it, but dolphin probably doesn't. so i guess that would be the reason why it's not on kubuntu
<acheronuk> TomyWork: also needed for appimage integration allegedly, so might be worth putting in by default
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<TomyWork> BluesKaj, is that a script doing that?
<BluesKaj> TomyWork, doing what?
<TomyWork> <BluesKaj> Hi folks
<BluesKaj> nope it's just a command in the server box, /amsg Hi Folks
<TomyWork> amsg is frowned upon in many channels
<BluesKaj> only one objected to it , that was #debian when I was messing with debian OS a few yrs ago
<BluesKaj> it only applies to my listed autojoin channels
<jubo2> Had the nicest Windows 7 Professional I've ever seen. It booted with UEFI, installed Kubuntu, Kubuntu installer nuked Windows'es EFI data. There was nothing much of value there
<jubo2> 'grub-update' does not see a bootable Windows, even when windows partition is mounted
<jubo2> I did not see any big blinking red warning "Installing this will destroy existing OS'es EFI data"
<pepee> this bug, or something very similar, is still present in Kubuntu 18.04:  https://www.mail-archive.com/kde-bugs-dist@kde.org/msg324874.html
<diogenes_> jubo2, did you read documentation and guids and asking here before installation?
<pepee> it's easy to reproduce: keep scrolling up while selecting text, at some point konsole will crash
<jubo2> diogenes_: No. Linux doesn't break Windows if they boot with BIOS
<pepee> actually, doesn't seem to be the same bug... but still
<diogenes_> efi is a more tricky thing.
<pepee> the crash is in the same function, though. I can provide backtrace
<pepee> if anyone is interested...
<jubo2> diogenes_: There are some threads discussing something similar. Apparently I can somehow rebuild the EFI files for Windows (though none of the cases are identical with mine)
<jubo2> But first I need to download a Windows 7 Pro .iso
<jubo2> that could be tricky to find. Also got a functional Windows 7, so maybe it has media generation tool like 10
<pepee> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qmJkhWQCb2/
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> I also had to reinstall windows twice to get a working uefi dual boot.
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> And on another machine a similar issue.
<jubo2> thanks for info bauchhaus
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> Someone helped me tirelessly on the ubuntu channel.
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> Even though i could not save the windows, at least thanks to this user I was understanding what's going on.
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> This booting stuff can be very opaque for a user.
<ankit> join #grub
<IrcsomeBot> pedropablolc was added by: pedropablolc
<IrcsomeBot> <pedropablolc> Hello guys!
<IrcsomeBot> <pedropablolc> Its possible to enable scroll coasting on kubuntu 19.04
<IrcsomeBot> Aidan Walsh was added by: Aidan Walsh
<altus> hey how r u?
#kubuntu 2019-05-30
<bradford__> Hi anyone in here familiar enough with kubuntu to help me? I have a Dell Inspiron 15 3000 series running the latest Kubuntu. I am able to get multi display working with HDMI but I get no sound via tv.
<bradford__> Does anyone know of a fix for this?
<bradford__> -h
<cristian_> hola a todos alguien que hable español
<Bradford_717> I move my mouse to the left top corner in kubuntu and it looks like fading blue earth or something? How do I disable this?
<lordievader> Good morning
<djumpire> test
<djumpire> hello
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<jubo2> Hi.. managed to reconstruct the EFI for Windows 7 and it was my bad that I complained about it breaking because there was a warning in the installer. The key is to go back to partitions screen and to designate the existing Windows efi partition as such.
<jubo2> Select VFAT partition of 100-500MB, and set to use as "EFI" and then one is good to go
<jubo2> This is useful info https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Identifying_if_the_computer_boots_the_Ubuntu_DVD_in_UEFI_mode
<jubo2> if it shows grub it is UEFI and if it shows the graphic on the bottom it is BIOS
<jubo2> 6 displays on 3 old computers controlled with one mouse and one keyboard ..
<jubo2> 'sudo apt install synergy' does not work on dico django btw ... I needed to enable Bionic repos .. I hope I didn't break shit
<jubo2> The thing with synrgy is that it is free software, but currently there is a for-profit corporation that wants to make $29 or $39 per copy
<jubo2> I dunno why no-one built and tested synergy for Disco Django
<yogib33r> bonsoir a tous
<coolstar> how do I change the lock screen? On Kubuntu 19.04
<coolstar> I already changed the login screen to "Chili for Plasma", but the lock screen is still the ugly default one
<acheronuk> coolstar: in systemsetttings > workspace > desktop behaviour > screen locking
<coolstar> acheronuk: I don't see any options for setting the theme there; just wallpaper
<acheronuk> coolstar: https://i.imgur.com/3DhGAYe.png
<coolstar> acheronuk: yeah; that's what I see here as well, I don't see any setting to change the lock screen theme
<coolstar> I want my lock screen to look like this: https://raw.githubusercontent.com/MarianArlt/kde-plasma-chili/master/preview.png
<acheronuk> coolstar: there isn't supposed to be one
<coolstar> (I already have that set for the login screen)
<acheronuk> then you will likely have to install the entire 'look-and-feel' for that, and switch by applying that
<coolstar> hm; because the default lock screen/login screen is the only complaint I have about the UI
<coolstar> is there a way I can at least get rid of the date/time and the "unlock" button from the lock screen then?
<acheronuk> coolstar: not from the default theme without hacking the qml
<coolstar> acheronuk: that's fine with me; just need to know where the qml file is
<coolstar> (I'm guessing it's XML syntax?)
<acheronuk>  /usr/share/plasma/look-and-feel/org.kde.breeze.desktop/contents/lockscreen/
<acheronuk> https://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-tutorial.html
<coolstar> oh it's similar to JSON
<coolstar> neat
<il> hi guys
<il> anyone there
<coolstar> acheronuk: got it working :D looks a lot better now https://i.imgur.com/KTOMIfw.png
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> nice
<coolstar_> coolstar: test
<coolstar_> damn WiFi is being unreliable on my kubuntu install :/
<coolstar> I guess if anyone wants the mod; here's the changes to LockScreenUi.qml: https://www.diffchecker.com/APngZSce and MainBlock.qml: https://www.diffchecker.com/j7stDl2i
<coolstar> oh; heh guess my wifi issue isn't new... https://www.reddit.com/r/chrubuntu/comments/1s6otf/c720_xubuntu_1310_wifi_extremely_unreliable/ guess I'd better reboot
<IrcsomeBot> starplayer132 was added by: starplayer132
#kubuntu 2019-05-31
<[Relic]> do widgets update or notify you that new versions are out?
<valorie> [Relic]: unless you remove the update widget, you'll see a little up-arrow when an upgrade is available; it will be red if it is a security update
<valorie> click it and Discover will pop up
<megamanx1978> Hi I am running Kubuntu 18.04 and my gamepad is not working on many of my Steam games.
<IrcsomeBot> Simon was added by: Simon
<IrcsomeBot> <Simon> @coolstar, Agreed. Looks rather ugly
<IrcsomeBot> <Simon> Hi all, wanted to check what your experiences are changing from Nvidia 390 (default) on 18.04 to a newer driver. Have you noticed any sound issues or other niggles?
<IrcsomeBot> <Simon> considering adding the graphics ppa but I want the system as stable as can be
<coolstar> is there a way for me to mount a remote directory (a remote Linux machine running SSH) in Dolphin
<lordievader> Good morning
<acheronuk> coolstar: you can add one to browse under 'network'
<acheronuk> if you mean mount to a folder, that is possible outside dolphin with some command line tools
<coolstar> acheronuk: got an answer from the kde channel (fish://) already; thanks
<acheronuk> coolstar: yeah, there is more than one way. as with most things....
<coolstar> also; can someone send a screenshot of how the lock screen is supposed to look when the Esc key is presssed on it?
<coolstar> (as I already modded my lock screen and it's blank when I press esc)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 1280x723) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/8nt0L1zp/file_15613.jpg
<coolstar> aha; so that's what the date control is there for
<acheronuk> 11 May?
<coolstar> yeah; I already ripped the date control out of my lock screen, hence mine is completely blank when I press Esc
<acheronuk> oh, that would be the snapshot date for that VM I guess :P
<coolstar> I should probably figure out how to send a pull request to upstream when I complete this mod :P
<coolstar> since the lock screen is so close to looking nice, yet the lack of attention to the minor detail makes it look really ugly stock
<acheronuk> coolstar: https://community.kde.org/Get_Involved/development#Submit_a_patch
<acheronuk> the source repo would be plasma-workspace I think
<IrcsomeBot> <starplayer132> btw here's the before and after for my lock screen mod:
<IrcsomeBot> <starplayer132> before: https://imgur.com/a/l1pnOU5
<IrcsomeBot> <starplayer132> after: https://imgur.com/a/VExaMtm
<IrcsomeBot> <starplayer132> the change is very minor but makes it look a lot better
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://cgit.kde.org/plasma-workspace.git/
<IrcsomeBot> <starplayer132> ah; thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> In here: https://cgit.kde.org/plasma-workspace.git/tree/lookandfeel/contents/lockscreen
<IrcsomeBot> <starplayer132> yeah; found it
<user|83565> Hello peoples i am new comer here
<user|83565> just install the windows and doing some updates
<user|83565> Hello peoples i am new comer here
<user|83565> just install the windows and doing some updates
<user|83565> Please any one here give me advice or material to from where and what i start learn first
<user|83565> waiting your respones thanks
<user|83565> any one is here
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Simon> @user|83565, Hi there. You installed Kubuntu or Windows?
<Aristide> Hi !
<Aristide> I have a big problem with Kontact (and Kmail) crash. Do you have some problems with Kubuntu 19.04 ?
<Aristide> Hm. I have mabe found « *** Dead letters dumped. »
<BluesKaj> !details | Aristide,
<ubottu> Aristide,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Aristide> yes, but I have maybe found
<Aristide> I stop now and come back if don't work :D
<Aristide> With more details
<BluesKaj> ok
<Aristide> Thank's BluesKaj :p
<Aristide> Ok its work
<Aristide> If you get a crash with kmail with this message : « Dead Letter » try to remove ~/.local/share/kmail2/autosave/ content
<Aristide> (this message appear in terminal)
<Katnip> my computer is right on time schedule (UTC) but my email is not(UTC),  what do you think this is
<BluesKaj> Katnip, I have the same problem with gmail. it's UTC and I'm local even in the BIOS
<Katnip> ive never had this before
<BluesKaj> but the bios setting doesn't seem to change gmail's time setting
<mannaro> ciao
<mannaro> Hi everyone, I'm looking for if it's possible where I could find ISO Kubuntu Remix 2014 V2.0?
<IrcsomeBot> Jorge Pérez Heredia was added by: Jorge Pérez Heredia
<Guest31632> !list
<ubottu> Guest31632: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
#kubuntu 2019-06-01
<adelohosg> Is there a way to change the mouse wheel speed?
<valorie> adelohosg: should be in systemsettings
<valorie> the way I always do it is: alt+space, type mouse and see what choices you have
<valorie> that little box that pops up is krunner, and it's one of my best friends
<adelohosg> valorie: Thanks for the introduction. I'm sure we'll become best buds aswell.
<valorie> krunner has lots of powers
<adelohosg> However, the only option I see is to invert the scroll direction. Could the fast that it's a bluetooth mouse be relevant?
<valorie> I use it to solve math problems and switch between metric and F or $ vs. euros
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> that I don't know
<adelohosg> I was poking around google and found a link that involved editing xconf but I didn't find the file already existing and didn't want to bork anything.
<adelohosg> Well, that and tbh the kids have been a handful today and I'm just now able to sitdown and really work on it before the wife will want to finish a movie.
<brilzez> h
<FelixErnst-M> adelohosg: For me in Kubuntu 18.04 it is in System Settings/Input Devices/Mouse/Advanced/Mouse wheel scrolls by
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> cao was added by: cao
<IrcsomeBot> <cao> (Photo, 1088x533) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/t2OpvanZ/file_15620.jpg hi
<Aristide> Hello :)
<leni1> Hi. I have a problem that I think is related to my installation and configuration of postgresql. I was troubleshooting and I changed the configurations. Using sudo apt-get --purge remove and reinstalling hasn't returned me to normal configuration. I use kanboard (a PHP based site) and it appears via `localhost/kanboard-1.2.9'. Since I altered the config, it hasn't been able to show me the login page.
<leni1> The database tables are still there and the database user associated with them as well. I can connect to them manually via psql.
<leni1> How can I find logs for both apache and postgresql so that I troubleshoot what could be wrong.
<azx> is there a way i can see all of the apps i have installed and remove accordingly
<azx> I'm pretty new to using linux as my main OS, the only reason i've stuck with windows is because of the learning curve associated with learning how to do basic functions
<ankit> join #elementaryos
<mx23> hola
<mx23> necesito ayuda, quiero quemar un usb GTP en xubuntu y no consigo como
<mx23> HelloI need help, I want to burn a USB GTP in Xubuntu and I don't get like
<mx23> :(
<mx23> ;(
<Eric_Adams> mx23: I would try asking in the #xubuntu channel.
<azx> is apt-get the best way to install new packages
<azx> or snap
<azx> or gui
<azx> currently i use apt-get, and add repositories for apps that are not available
<IrcsomeBot> LISA was added by: LISA
<IrcsomeBot> <LISA> (Photo, 1152x575) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/PYt6xatL/file_15634.jpg hi
<mparillo> LISA is a spammer. do not bother clicking.
<Unit193> *klick*
<henrique> \close
<valorie> not hard to guess when they join and immediately post a link
#kubuntu 2019-06-02
<lordievader> Good morning
<rgvon> hello! unable to connect my YU Yuphoria YU5010A to Kubuntu 18.04. This error comes - The file or folder udi=/org/kde/solid/udev/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-3/ does not exist.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> lee was added by: lee
<IrcsomeBot> <lee> (Photo, 1134x548) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/J8gVC0h1/file_15644.jpg hi
<Aristide> Hello ! I have a small problem with Packagekit ... (I have same problem with Apper / Discover / pkcon command → Waiting in ...  ).  I don't know how explain that but .... Process is blocked on « Refreshing » (in KDE Notification). I kill packagekitd, notification disappear but comme back when I launch again pkcon/apper/discover (Kubuntu 19.04°
<Aristide> Waiting in queue*
<Aristide> I have packagekit 1.1.12-5
<IrcsomeBot> Harshit_Lawaniya was added by: Harshit_Lawaniya
<azx> how can i get plasma 5.13?
<azx> i have 5.12.7 right now
<azx> installed from sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<azx> someone told me i need to enable backports
<Aristide> Hello
<Aristide> I have a big problem with Discover :'(
<Aristide> I have already explain, but I repeat :  (I have same problem with Apper / Discover / pkcon command → Waiting in queue...  ).  I don't know how explain that but .... Process is blocked on « Refreshing » (in KDE Notification). I kill packagekitd, notification disappear but comme back when I launch again pkcon/apper/discover (Kubuntu 19.04)
<Aristide> And if I quit Discover/apper, notification tray continue to display « Getting repo list »
<Aristide> (I don't have problems when I use apt-get update)
<Aristide> And install, updates, upgrade, all functions are disabled in Discover
<Aristide> https://i.imgur.com/rnUA6NR.png And if I click on stop : Do nothing : I must kill packagekitd process
<friendlyGoat> anyone have experience with KDE Connect? it works and all but whenever i get a text the notifications FLOOD my whole screen and i have no idea how to get it to stop.
<friendlyGoat> along with that my other situation is this and i'll take help from anybody https://askubuntu.com/questions/1147801/bios-contains-wgds-but-no-wrds
<IrcsomeBot> jockerro was added by: jockerro
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Hey guys! Are there any plans to make a ppa for Plasma 5.16 and Kubuntu 18.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Linuxophil, Not at the moment.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/vskzU4nA/file_15651.mp4
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> it would require an entire Qt stack backport, plus rebuilds of all the things in the Ubuntu archive that have a Qt ABI hard dependency, and then commit to maintianing that over time. It is not a simple thing to do or support.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @acheronuk, Understandable.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @acheronuk, But from a users standpoint, please know that it would change the world!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> That is why Neon exists
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @acheronuk, I look forward to Kubuntu 20.04 when I will be able to honestly recommend Plasma to non techy Windows converts.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @acheronuk, I use Kubuntu 18.04 and am perfectly capable of working around the quirks of Plasma 5.12. But the older Generation of my family cannot be asked to do the same. So they are on Mint Cinnamon. Neon is not an adequate distro for the generation 60+ that is stuck on Win7 and will have to make a decision where to go before Jan 2020 when Win7 support ends.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @acheronuk, ...and once they start with cinnamon, they will not change againg when  Kubuntu LTS with Plasma 5.16 comes around. At least that's my fear.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> What do you think, Rik?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I think that I can't commit to maintaining a plasma 5.16 ppa for 18.04, no matter what
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @acheronuk, Understandable. But do you think that maybe someone else can?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Maybe as an request to the developer community?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> To give a home to Win7 refugees?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> It might be a once in a lifetime opportunity!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> anytone can sign up to launchpad and create a ppa. the 2GB standard space would not be enough for this, so you would have to make a case for extra space
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @acheronuk, Hm... I wish I could help. Unfortunately I have no background in IT so cannot do it.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Linuxophil - you could to what I do with my parents and keep them on the latest releases with backports and update them to the latest relase wehn I visit.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I am just a fan of Kubuntu since I came to Linux 2 years ago to prepare my flight from Win10. 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @DarinMiller, I thought about that, but you don't kow my father... 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @DarinMiller, But actually I think in much broader terms. Not just my family. I think about the adoption of Plasma in general. And using opportunities.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Does not like change or thinks everything that is wrong with the PC is your fault? Or both...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @DarinMiller, A bit of both. But mostly does not like change. One change to Linux is all I can get him to do. But only because he has to change from Win7 to Win10 anyway.
<valorie> @Linuxophil wouldn't it be easier to just update those aging people once every six months?
<valorie> we generally get the latest or close to it in backports
 * valorie is running 19.04 quite happily
<valorie> I have plasma 5.15.4
<valorie> and could be running the beta if I wanted....
<mparillo> ... in both the stable 19.04 or the new shiny EE
<valorie> right, not running EE yet
<valorie> although I guess that's an option
#kubuntu 2020-05-25
<Yoowzur> hello everyone, this might be a weird thing to ask but what made you guys decide to use a distro where software is not rolling? i'm currently wondering whether i should use kubuntu or neon or maybe even manjaro
<dillon> is there someone here who is fluent in Kubuntu
<johndripper> can anybody suggest me a a screen recorder for linux that can do timelapse?
<Yoowzur> hello everyone, this might be a weird thing to ask but what made you guys decide to use a distro where software is not rolling? i'm currently wondering whether i should use kubuntu or neon or maybe even manjaro
<oerheks> rolling sounds nice, if you have enough testers. and in 'rolling' there are grades of upgrades too.
<oerheks> dirtycajunrice fix your connection, thanks
<Yoowzur> hey oerheks
<Yoowzur> i should've been more specific, i want a stable base system but would like to have access to the latest stable software releases
<Yoowzur> but a lot of linux users just stick with the version that's in the distro's repo, i wonder why?
<daniJava> unbelievible, i manage it to make kubuntu frozen, while using just another font in my game that im developing with Java and IntelliJ
<daniJava> (i made custom font)
<lordievader> Good morning
<eeos> hi all, I do have preview working anymore in dolphin on 18.04 lts 64 bit .... the preview is active, but it does not show previews of jpg, png etc files ....
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I changed resolution and kubuntu freezed. I can still move mouse around or access to tty2. I tried everything (changin xorg.conf, editing nvidia-setting conf or using xrandr) I am not able to reset the resolution of the screen and login in plasma desktop
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> What should I do?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Something weird happened with refresh rate and 1024 x 768 resolution
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I use 1280 x 1024 most of the times
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I need the last one to.make the screen work
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I also tried to create another user to see if the resolution woul reset but nada
<lordievader> Franzpow, you could use `xrandr` to change the resolution of your screen on an tty (be sure to export your `DISPLAY` variable beforehand)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I used "export DISPLAY=:0" and I was able.to use xrandr but when I tried to change the resolution it didn't work
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It gave me multiple errors
<lordievader> What errors?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I will go to my machine now and tell you
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I just had a long night trying to fix it and now I am just in a cadaveric state lol
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> lordievader: I did export default=:0
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Now what to do to change the resolution?
<lordievader> Err, that needs to be `export DISPLAY=:0` ;)
<lordievader> First check what is available with a simple `xrandr`.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> lordievader sure! I just wrote the command badly here but executed correctly on the terminal :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I have 4 resolutions … 1280x1024 60.02 + 75.02 … 1024x768 75.03 70.07* 60.00
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> As you see it's stuck on that resolution 1024x768 with that weird refresh rate
<lordievader> What is the name?
<lordievader> of the display
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> VGA-0
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But when I do xrandr --output VGA-0 1280x1024
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am not able to do that
<lordievader> Right, I have a work around for that. Do you know where your gui is running, which TTY?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Or  … But when I do xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1280x1024
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Tty2
<lordievader> The gui, not your current one ;)
<lordievader> But, what does it do with the --mode flag?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It just adds a new resolution I think..
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> How to see that? Where my gui is running I mean
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> If I do xrandr -s 1280x1024 nothing changes
<lordievader> Usually it is on tty 7 (or tty 1). Switch to it and see if you get your X session.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ctrl-alt f7?
<lordievader> Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It just gets stuck to … [Ok] Finished Terminate plymouth boot screen
<lordievader> Anyhow, on tty2 you run `sleep 5; xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1280x1024` Then switch to the gui session.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> What? Ctrl alt f1 just made me login into plasna
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Plasna
<lordievader> Erm, is X running?
<lordievader> So it is running on tty1
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yeah but I got a weird screen when I tried to login plasma
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I was not immediately prompted with tty2
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> When I had this problem yesterday
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I changed the resolution! I'll try to reboot
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> :O now it works!
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Thank you lordievader
<lordievader> Good to hear
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Can you explain me why it was working just on tty1?
<lordievader> Why what was working?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I mean why I had to switch to tty1
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> To make it work
<lordievader> Oh, no idea. I just know from personal experience that the trick with the sleep works. I guess the session needs to be open for resolutions to switch or something.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Strange.. I did not used the command you told me
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Just pressed ctrl alt f1
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Can you explain me the difference between ctrl-alt-f1 and f7?
<lordievader> Oh, you just switched to tty1 then?
<lordievader> ctrl+alt+f1 switches to tty1, ctrl+alt+f7 switches to tty7, etc.
<lordievader> Originally tty 1-6 were reserved for text sessions and 7+ for graphical sessions. But "recently" this has been abandoned more and more.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> lordievader: yep
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> So these are like multiple sessions of my desktop?
<lordievader> Yes, Linux is a multi-user system. For example, if you would hit the switch user button in the lock screen it would simply spawn a new sddm in the next session (likely tty2 in your case). Then if you want to switch back to the original session you can simply go back to tty1.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Understood. Thank you for the explanation!
<eeos> hi all, I do have preview working anymore in dolphin on 18.04 lts 64 bit .... the preview is active, but it does not show previews of jpg, png etc files ....
<freiform> Hi, what is the proper way to set up XRDP on 20.04? I want to be able to connect to a headless system. Just installing XRDP won't allow me to connect unless logged in on the box in question. If I am logged in, I only get a black screen with a mouse pointer and a KDE backgound image. any advice?
<IrcsomeBot> iamrohitlunia was added by: iamrohitlunia
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<IrcsomeBot> <Enis B.> good afternoon
<BluesKaj> hi @Enis B
<freiform> What is the proper way to set up XRDP on 20.04? I want to be able to connect to a headless system. Just installing XRDP won't allow me to connect unless logged in on the box in question. If I am logged in, I only get a black screen with a mouse pointer and a KDE backgound image. any advice?
<IrcsomeBot> Shreysway was added by: Shreysway
<IrcsomeBot> JetSector603 was added by: JetSector603
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @freiform, I see the same behavior with blank screen using xfreerdp and an RDP connection.  Also, kwin_x11 and plasma crash on the remote machine when connection is established.  Looks like a bug in KDE.  By chance did you report the issue on bugs.kde.org?
<feodoran> I have some 3D game which works on ubuntu, but not kubuntu. Does anyone have an idea how to pin down what is exactly is going wrong?
<diogenes_> feodoran, start it from terminal.
<feodoran> diogenes_: terminal just calls the steam launcher
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> which games?
<feodoran> https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum/threads/surviving-mars-ubuntu-18-04-segfault-right-at-start-of-game.1179185/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have never played Surviving Mars.  By chance have you tried running it with Lutris?  Lutris may expose some options that may help.
<feodoran> what options should I try? right now it looks like lutris is just calling the steam launcher as well
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Linux version of Steam or window version of steam?
<feodoran> linux version, the game runs natively
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Oh!
<feodoran> is that a good or a bad "oh"?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Have you tried turning off Composting?  I use a shortcut: System Settings -> Global Shortcuts -> KWin - Suspend Compositing
<feodoran> do you mean System Settings > Display and Monitor > Compositor? I have this disabled anyway (I don't like transparency effects on my desktop)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes, that should be the same.... hmmmm.
<feodoran> but enabling it, does not help either
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I am running out of ideas.... Strange that game runs under GNOME but not KDE.... AMD has multiple driver options, have your tried others?
<feodoran> driver options? which are there and how do I change/test these?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Since I don't have an AMD card, I cannot speak from experience. However, the RADV, ADMGPU-PRO, and ADMVLK.  You could try the AMD PPA: https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<feodoran> hm ... that would be more of an workaround instead of identifing the actual problem?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Unfortunately I agree.  I have seen tests on phoronix where some not all drivers run all games.  Quite often, PPA will contain updates to mesa and the driver stack that will appear much sooner than in the Ubuntu repos.  Since GNOME runs the game, I do not suspect Mesa or kernel drivers.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Thus, I recommend filing a bug at bugs.kde.org.
<feodoran> are there any  KDE specific logs that might be helpful for a bug report?
<Guest31013> ciao, qualcuno puo' aiutarmi con la stampante, sto cercando di configurarla su kubuntu ma non riesco, quando faccio aggiungi stampante  mi esce il nome della stampante wifi (stampanti di rete rilevate) ci clikko sopra e mi si apre un format dove inserire ip e coda. matto ip 192.168.01.4 ma non mi si attiva il pulsante "avanti" resta tutto inattivo. La stampante è brother mfc-l3750cdw
<Guest31013> 192.168.1.4
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ciao se vuoi parlare in italiano devi andare su ubuntu-it altrimenti dovrai chiedere in inglese
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Perché qui parlano inglese
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Purtroppo non posso aiutarti perché non saprei risolvere il problema
<Guest31013> ok grazie, pensavo di essere in quello italiano. scusate
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Di nulla!
<denki> hello
<Hiryu> If I set KDE to suspend my system after being idle, what counts as non-idle use? Is it just desktop usage? Do SSH sessions keep the system up?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> check under in the system tray under Battery and Brightness to see applications blocking suspend mode.
<IrcsomeBot> <nash_g5> hello folks.
<IrcsomeBot> <nash_g5> (Photo, 692x396) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/aYGigev0/file_30432.jpg just wondering if I should do something about this
<IrcsomeBot> <sigAIO> nothing to do Avinash, you're good
<luiz> Hi !
<luiz> I had problems with kamoso : it dont works !
<luiz> what is the solucion ?
#kubuntu 2020-05-26
<wilmer_> cual es el tema que están hablando?
<user|39962> how to open a download with ark
<lordievader> Good morning
<me_> Hi,
<me_> Looking for a way to setup vpn connection so that only portion of the traffic goes through it. I am using openvpn and I would like to keep it integrated into network manager but can't find the options.
<me_> Any tips?
<lordievader> "Portion of the traffic", as in certain subnets?
<me_> lordievader: yup.
<lordievader> IIRC the openvpn config file supports setting routes. Not sure if your can feed NM openvpn config files though
<me_> lordievader: k, thanks for the input.
<feodoran> How can I upgrade kubu 19.04 to any recent still supported version?
<IrcsomeBot> <nash_g5> @feodoran, The only upgrade path is 20.04
<feodoran> 20.04 is fine, but how (without reinstall)?
<IrcsomeBot> <nash_g5> You should be prompted to upgrade when checking for updates
<IrcsomeBot> <nash_g5> You didn’t get it?
<feodoran> no, all I get is that I cannot do any upgrade because 19.04 is not supported anymore
<IrcsomeBot> <nash_g5> @feodoran, Seems like you will need to clean install .
<IrcsomeBot> <nash_g5> Check this link if it helps
<IrcsomeBot> <nash_g5> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1230498/how-can-one-upgrade-ubuntu-19-04-to-20-04
<IrcsomeBot> <nash_g5> @sigAIO, Thank you Joe
<feodoran> I get that support ends, but why can't I upgrade to a supported version?
<iotaka> feodoran: is trivial you can upgrade to 19.10 then 20.04
<feodoran> iotaka: except that this does not work
<iotaka> feodoran: are you confident with APT?
<feodoran> iotaka: what do you mean?
<iotaka> are you able to work with command line and apt-get ?
<feodoran> iotaka: yes
<feodoran> this seems to work: https://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-an-old-unsupported-release
<iotaka> is the debian vai
<iotaka> changing the repost pointed by source lsit and update the system
<iotaka> do 19.10 will be easy, doing instaed a 19.04 to 20.04 direct can be a little bit more complicated if you are not expert with dpkg
<iotaka> my suggestion is to do 19.04 -> 19.10 the sudo do-release-upgrade
<iotaka> *than
<iotaka> *then
<iotaka> to have 20.04
<feodoran> yeah I just want to test something, but I need some working sources
<IrcsomeBot> <Kowshik Gunguly> Hi, i use kubuntu 20.04 and i have noticed a problem, more specifically a pattern of glitching, normally it work just fine no glitching, smooth animation, no problem at all, but after playing games on steam whenever i try to open an application (any application) the screen start glitching , sometimes the whole-screen becomes black, this glitching only happens at the time of opening any application or as long as the application
<IrcsomeBot> is opened, if i close the application the glitching normally stops, but opening another application the cycle repeats , but it all goes away when i reboot my pc everythings works just fine as normal.
<IrcsomeBot> <CaptainPeteMaverickMitchell> Xubuntu
<indubitable> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <iamrohitlunia> hi
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<indubitable> tui ekta server bana ta, ami join hoi, banbar to pai na, ei free server e use kra lage bad deta amar to hosse na
<indubitable> lol server e msg disos
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Kowshik Gunguly, I have also seen glitches on 20.04 related to kwin_x11.  "kwin_x11 —replace" fixes the glitches here.  I have only seen kwin glitch a few times in the  last month so I have not filed a bug report, but if the above command fixes your issue, the we should file a report at bug.kde.org
<IrcsomeBot> Eduardo was added by: Eduardo
<aiena> I installed kubuntu on my dell inspiron all is working fine. But the fn+wireless does not seem to turn on the wireless adapter. nmcli shows the wlp interface as unavailable and lspci detects the wireless adapter installed. WOnder if there is another way to turn on the adapter.
<aiena> I am on a wired connection at the moment.
<aiena> Can someone help me
<BluesKaj> aiena, does the wifi icon show up in the system tray?
<IrcsomeBot> <Kc0dxf> @BluesKaj, I re-installed v18.04.4 last Friday.  I put a panel on the top of my desktop but I can't seem to edit the widgets.  I click on panel settings and can see a widget control but when I move the mouse to the control, the whole panel settings fold back up.  Any idea how to fix this?
<aiena> BluesKaj: hmm solved it. I had to control it through kde not through the switch my bad
<BluesKaj> aiena, nothing bad about solving your own problem :-)
<user|1419> I use Ubuntu 20.04 LTS as Newbie and will install Kubuntu 20.04 LTS, but my PC don starts from DVD-Drive while booting. What can I do? F1 doesn work
<Frogger-> Hi folks.  I have a question about Livepatch.  I have it installed on 3 machines already.  I wish to do a fresh install of 20.04 on one of them.  Do I have to de-register Livepatch on the initial system first or what do I have to do to get it running again on the the new install?
<IrcsomeBot> <GalantGTR> We: how to install WINE? It's not started...I can't find wine after that I installed it (KUbuntu 20.04)
<jukebohi> Seems I need to pretty consistently kill the ksysgrd-helper coz it wants 100% of a core all the time
<jukebohi> or whatevs that is called
<jukebohi> from the little I researched it seems to be some kind of network monitoring utility. No sense in demanding CPU all the time
#kubuntu 2020-05-27
<Shesh> Hi
<Shesh> I have a theme which is clone of Breeze Light. No matter what value I give to the " rectangle ", the splash screen is still black in my custom splash screen
<Shesh> It will nice if anyone can tell me what to change. I already change black to blue for " rectangle " in splash.qml, but even in splash screen preview it displays black
<user|48956> Hey! I want to install kubuntu 18.04 LTS (32bit) along-side Windows 7. I don't have a CD/USB available. How can I dualboot without CD/USB?
<diogenes_> user|48956, your question is not "How can I dualboot without CD/USB?" but "how do i install without CD/USB".
<Shesh> Any reason you prefer 18.04 ? 20.04 is available now
<Shesh> You can download the ISO ( of your version choice ) and burn it to a DVD. I don't think it will fit in a CD
<Shesh> hello :diogenes
<user|48956> 20.04 is not available for 32 bit systems
<user|48956> diogenes_ you are right.
<Shesh> didn't read properly
<Shesh> I cannot think anything but network install
<Shesh> I haven't tried myself though.
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> luisele was added by: luisele
<davidp> hello
<punkgeek> when I install nvidia 304 driver on kubuntu 18, the startx does not start. what shoud i do?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<punkgeek> when I install nvidia 304 driver on kubuntu 18, the startx does not start. what shoud i do?
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset
<ubottu> Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<BluesKaj> punkgeek,^
<user|67962> how do i install as bios instead of uefi
<BluesKaj> user|67962, use legacy mode in BIOS
<IrcsomeBot> Ridbowt was added by: Ridbowt
<IrcsomeBot> <Ridbowt> Hi!
<IrcsomeBot> <Ridbowt> Setting up the Kubuntu right now. How do I change the position of Volume-OSD (now it appears in the center of the screen)? And the most important thing - how to replace the appearance of this OSD to show the volume percentage? … I have already set the volume control with LAlt+MouseWheel.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Ridbowt, Volume OSD feedback does not have an "easy to configure" location setting.  However, newer versions of plasma (5.19) have reduced it's size.  And the ability to toggle between value and percent was lost in transition from KDE 4 to KDE 5 if memory serves correctly.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> So, if you have any coding background and really want those features, you could "submit a patch".   I too would like to be able to configure such item, but I do not have enough coding experience to fix and submit a patch.
<IrcsomeBot> <Ridbowt> @DarinMiller, Thank you for the answer! I'm a little upset (okay, not a little 😂) that it's impossible to turn on the percent display when you adjust the volume. If it were possible to change the theme of this OSD to another theme with percentage bar...
<IrcsomeBot> <Ridbowt> And no, I'm not a coder...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Volume percents are tricky as max volumes have "hardware max" that can be overridden. So for simplicity of maintenance, I can see why the devs chose to avoid such feedback.  However, so many things are easily configurable in KDE, one would expect similar flexibility in volume feedback.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Another approach would be to file a bug/feature request.  Many of these interfaces are under active development and may be quickly addressed if brought to the devs attention.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Also, if you want to "sponsor" a dev to add the feature, I will assist with the sponsorship and participate in the implementation testing and feedback loop.
<IrcsomeBot> <Ridbowt> @DarinMiller, Once again, thank you for your detailed answers. But I'm a simple user, never been so deeply involved in development. I just like to customize the system. 😄
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Filing a bug report is very easy for us "mortals" (bugs.kde.org).  Unlike big corporations,  we can actually communicate with devs.  As long as we willing the help them help us, they are very receptive.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Have you seen Nate's website? https://pointieststick.com/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The KDE devs are awesome and are open to new ideas.  Granted, their resources are limited, so patience is often required when fixing bugs and requesting new features.
<IrcsomeBot> <nash_g5> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/wkAV7bHY/file_30547.jpg I love kubuntu and KDE
<IrcsomeBot> <Ridbowt> @DarinMiller, I don't often read developer blogs in English (as you noticed, my English is not exactly native). Usually I read technical articles: put this code in the terminal, enter the sudo password, press Ctrl+X, and so on. 😄 But yes, honor and praise to the developers! It's a good thing they do!
<IrcsomeBot> pandanesthesia was added by: pandanesthesia
<BluesKaj> @Ridbowt , check your system tray>configure system tray>and set the audio volume icon to your prefernce there, it should use the volume % when the cursor is passed over the icon
<BluesKaj> and it can be set if clicked on
<IrcsomeBot> <nash_g5> @DarinMiller, I find it very lucky that we can communicate with our favourite desktop Devs and they also ask us our opinion.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @nash_g5, I fully agree!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @BluesKaj, I did not realize that hover scroll on the  sys tray volume icon showed the percentage.  Good to know.  (my keyboard has a volume "roller" which I use 99% of the time).
<IrcsomeBot> <nash_g5> (Photo, 444x390) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/50Zrbbua/file_30548.jpg Another small detail I like about KDE - it displays battery % of my wireless keyboard
<IrcsomeBot> <Ridbowt> @BluesKaj> @Ridbowt , check your system tray>configure system tray, yes, I can see % when I hover the mouse cursor over the volume-button
<IrcsomeBot> <Ridbowt> (Photo, 576x144) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ec070yc3/file_30549.jpg But look, it's possible!
<gore31> hi, do you see any issue with KAddressbook while setting up "address book" with vCard File... ? It does not work at my side: Kubuntu 20.04, minimal install (then installed Kontact by apt) << there is created empty folder with "akonadi_vcard_resource_3" name, thx.
<wxl> i don't know why but lately i've been having intermittent issues of kwin going to 100% cpu in 18.04. any clues?
<wxl> `kwin --replace` has no effect
<wxl> err kwin_x11 actually. curious.
<wxl> oh well
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> wxl, kwin_x11 is the offending process?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> And killing kwin_x11 without restarting fixed the CPU usage, but goes to 100% on when started?
<wxl> @DarinMiller yep yep and nope actually
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> kwin_x11 is also a bit "flckery"  and requires a restart on 20.04, but has not  exhibited excess cpu usage (yet).
<wxl> sigh i should probably just upgrade blah
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Flickering seems to occur when exiting a vulkan game under wine/proton.  kwin_x11 —replace "fixes" it.
<wxl> i am using nomachine to connect remotely and i'm also using virtualbox, so those could be culprits
<wxl> interestingly a logout/login cycle seems to have helped
<wxl> nomachine was never disconnected, admittedly, and restarting virtualbox never helped
 * wxl shrugs
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mN09BgMsW8
<ThothCastel> this device should work with linux, shouldn't it?
<ThothCastel> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B016MO90GW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<ThothCastel> bluetooth 4.0
<ThothCastel> it works fine with Win10Pro and also with iphone 6 and 6S
<ThothCastel> in my linux laptop it won't connect
<ThothCastel> it discovers it but not connect
<ThothCastel> :S
<ThothCastel> between I am able to pair a Bluetooth mouse and it works fine
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Which version of Kubuntu?  All my BT devices work with several of my Kubuntu desktops/laptops.  But I don't have the Anker speaker.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Perhaps try this solution? https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=249675
<ThothCastel> IrcsomeBot: I am using Debian Buster with  KDE Plasma
<ThothCastel> but since kubuntu is based debian, ithink it will be roughly the same
<ThothCastel> IrcsomeBot: the link you sent me asks me to type a command in
<ThothCastel> pactl load-module module-bluetooth-discover
<ThothCastel> I did and
<ThothCastel> output is:
<ThothCastel> Failure: Module initialization failed
<ThothCastel> IrcsomeBot: the problem is also with Iphone connections
<ThothCastel> as I understand, it should connect fine
<ThothCastel> but the connection fails
<ThothCastel> just like with the anker speaker
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Without the actual hw to test myself, I don
<ThothCastel> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/zsSUDyEn/
<ThothCastel> this mac address is the speaker's address
<ThothCastel> so it seems that the linux instance doesn't have the right protocol available.
#kubuntu 2020-05-28
<IrcsomeBot> <miltonh26> @dillon, Use Etcher (https://www.balena.io/etcher/) or install the Startup Disk Creator which is in the repositories I think for Kubuntu. Neon has it for sure since it is based on Ubuntu 18.04.
<ironarmedic> Is there a way to make a bootable windows 10 usb from Kubuntu.
<ironarmedic> Because I haven't been able to find one.
<diogenes_> ironarmedic, just a bootable fat32 usb and copy the content of the iso there.
<IrcsomeBot> <Ridbowt> I don't know if the question is still relevant. But I would try to create a Windows boot disk in two ways: Mintstick and WoeUSB. These programs are not in the official Ubuntu repository.
<IrcsomeBot> <RobinSheps> If you install disks, the gnome package you can use and use the restore disk from the menu you can create a bootable USB from the windows install iso
<IrcsomeBot> <RobinSheps> @miltonh26, The startup disk creater ignores iso's that aren't Ubuntu based. It won't burn openSUSE or fedora iso files
<IrcsomeBot> <miltonh26> @RobinSheps, Use Etcher then, that works.
<IrcsomeBot> <RobinSheps> I personally use dd bit there is a relatively large margin for disaster with using that if you don't know what you are doing
<IrcsomeBot> <RobinSheps> * but
<flok3y> hello all
<smallville7123> how would i go about installing Kubuntu on Macbook Pro
<ThothCastel> how can I have KMAIL to default to HTML when creating new messages, replying and forwarding?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<jukebohi> I think my "ksgrd_network_helper" has broken permanently. It keeps on using massive amounts of core time
<jukebohi> killing it lowers the system load by ~25 percentage points
<jukebohi> will I have more fun with kubuntu if I buy a mac for 1500€, instead of PC for 1100€ ?
<IrcsomeBot> <John da Eira> Anyone else having issues downloading themes, widgets, etc. I'm having issues with both my Kubuntu and Manjaro KDE so I'm thinking it's an issue with KDE Store?
#kubuntu 2020-05-29
<rbarron> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @jukebohi, ? Can you run Kubuntu on the mac??
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> (Photo, 1280x913) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/sy4107D7/file_30623.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> (Photo, 1280x913) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/6tE01lG4/file_30623.jpg Settings - configure Kmail - security
<Guest23147> i
<ailion> I want to help refine Kubuntu's calameres translation of Chinese.
<ailion> Do we have transifex project for that?
<valorie> ailion: we're not yet using Cala
<valorie> Lubuntu is, so you might ask there
<valorie> we are thinking about using it but lack the developer hours right now to make that happen
<lordievader> Good moring
<IrcsomeBot> KingRayVilla was added by: KingRayVilla
<user|68813> hello
<user|68813> i have problem
<user|68813> No root file system
<user|68813> when i choose the disk i want to install
<user|68813> how can i solve that
<diogenes_> user|68813, details.
<user|84360> Hello
<user|84360> I need help
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<IrcsomeBot> Anthony Hunter was added by: Anthony Hunter
<Gwalenn> hi, inside a lvm group, I have a lv for root, one for swaap. Does I need to srink / before increasing swaap logical volume ?
<netnomad> I'm an idiot.  Don't need help.  Uninstalled the Konversation from "Gnome Software" and installed the one with apt and it works fine.  I'm a moron.  Thank you for your time.  lol.
<LucidCosM> Does the password have a limit other than not having one in Kubuntu? I chose a 247 character password & I want to expand it.
<LucidCosM> WW
<LucidCosM> nm
<LucidCosM> I thought this was #FreeNode
<user|14690> Is everybody here, who can tell me, if Kubuntu supports the HP Notebook 7DB82EA with all features?
<mparillo> Assuming nobody has your exact HP, I would start here: https://certification.ubuntu.com/
<mparillo> Assuming it is not there, I would try: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Laptop/HP
<genii> If you have the actual machine, booting to the liveusb and seeing if everything works satisfactorily can also be an option.
<user|14690> I dont have the Maschine already. But I would like to buy it, because of the technical details.
<IrcsomeBot> anurag tiwari was added by: anurag tiwari
<IrcsomeBot> <anurag tiwari> hi everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <anurag tiwari> i am a new kubuntu user
<user|14690> I need someone who has expirience with this or a similar machine.
<IrcsomeBot> <anurag tiwari> infact its my first taste of linux
<IrcsomeBot> <anurag tiwari> and i am facing an issue that the forward slash key keeps getting pressed automatically
<IrcsomeBot> <anurag tiwari> i am using a bluetooth keyboard and thee is nothing wrong with it
<IrcsomeBot> <anurag tiwari> if someone can help me out it will be greatly appriciated
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> oooh, that sounds like a tough issue to assist.
<jmalog-711> hola
<user|14690> wish a good evening and thanks for the links. If there is someone, who can answer my question about HP 7DB82EA please mail to hawo3@gmx.de. Many thanks
<user|14690> Sorry I have to leave.
<Roey> hello, does Kubuntu install on a Samsung Galaxy Tab S6?
<oerheks> no.
<oerheks>  Sansung decided to not enable specific kernel modifications needed to support Linux on Dex, its own open linix version.
<Roey> ah, I see.
<Roey> so I'll just run android on it then.
<Roey> I can get Firefox and Krita on Android so I'm good.
<Roey> oerheks: I heard about them ending Linux on Dex last year
<Roey> oerheks: in fact the real reason I ant to get the Galaxy Tab S6 is because Krita runs ewll on it
<Roey> well*
<oerheks> Roey, have fun!
<Roey> I mean I would have liked to run Kub untu on it
<Roey> sigh
<Roey> (background: kubuntu has been my daily driver for many years now)
<Roey> like, at least 13
<IrcsomeBot> <Anthony Hunter> Fwd from Hunter: I have tried several strategies but all proved abortive until I met Mrs Lisa and I decided to apply her strategy. I made money from the comfort of my home. All thanks to Mrs Lisa for helping me and my family. You can reach her to get started … 👇 … Follow … https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAEjkej93212brNVarw
<Daskreech> Roey: Me too!
<Roey> Daskreech: HEY!!!!!!!!!
 * Roey hugs Daskreech 
<Roey> how ya doing??? :)
<JakeSays> is it possible to run kde on wayland instead of X?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> as long as you don't have nvidia proprietary drivers installed.
#kubuntu 2020-05-30
<gligar13> hello
<gligar13> whats up gamers
<gligar13> do we have any black ppl in the chat
<gligar13> cuz if we do get out
<gligar13> yo you enjoy shast mouton rush
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> valorie, we may need some cleanup on aisle 6.
<gligar13> mabye
<valorie>  oh good lord
<gligar13> what
<valorie> I don't do this enough!
<valorie> thanks @DarinMiller
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> np, this channel is not the place....
<IrcsomeBot> IrcsomeBot was removed by: DarinMiller
<Daskreech> Hi Roey! :_
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> Doing pretty well
<Metamorphosis> Hello, no matter how many times I change the address, it seems that the skype repo on ubuntu is problematic. I wanted to know that if I remove the repo, could I keep using the installed software (no need to update it atm) without issues?
<DarinMiller> yes, you can remove the repo without uninstalling skype.  However, you will no longer recieve updates.
<DarinMiller> You can also install skype as a snap....
<DarinMiller> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<Metamorphosis> DarinMiller Thanks
<DarinMiller> use: sudo software-properties-qt
<DarinMiller> You can uncheck the skype repo on the "Other Software" tab, so the repo remains, but not checked during sw updates.
<DarinMiller> The skype repo can be rechecked whenever needed.
<DarinMiller> Discover can also manage repos using the Setttings option (at least in Kubuntu 20.04).
<IrcsomeBot> IrcsomeBot was added by: RikMills
<IrcsomeBot> <Ridbowt> What can you do about the fact that when a pptp connection is turned off, but it leaves its dns "nameserver n.n.n.n" in /etc/resolv.conf? Actually, it starts loading pages for a long time until you manually remove this dns...
<RikMills> test
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> test
<RikMills> \o/ bot is working again
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<alpha_predator> Hi
<alpha_predator> HELLO???
<BluesKaj> hi alpha_predator
<alpha_predator> Why are you here?
<alpha_predator> BluesKaj
<juacom99> Hi, i'm on a kubuntu 19.10 up to date, with an nvidia graphic card,  i just got a new screen and neither kubunto or xrandr are detecting it, the screen is plug-in to my cpu and  has power. Any idea?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> try using Detect Displays option in the nvidia-settings.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> also, ensure your monitor OSD option is set to the connection in use (DP, HDMI, VGA, etc)
<juacom99> IrcsomeBot:  thanks, i try my nvidia detect but nothing happends, is worth saying the second screen is plug to the mother's GPU
<juacom99> as for the source all i see on the monitor is going to enegy save mode so i can't even tell
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Do you have sufficient ports to plug both monitors into the NVidia GPU?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If you mix the motherboard and GPU connections, you need to ensure you have a CPU that has built in video.  If you are certain you have built in video, then ensure it is enabled in the BIOS.
<juacom99> i think,  the other one is a DVS so i got to get  somthing to change vga to dvs
<juacom99> ok i'll check the bios, brb
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> For trouble shooting purposes it may help to remove the NVidia card, ensure the mb port is working with current BIOS settings, then plug in the NVidia card.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Is this the latest kdeconnect version for Windows?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> https://binary-factory.kde.org/job/kdeconnect-kde_Release_win64/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/kdeconnect-kde-1.4-234-windows-msvc2017_64-cl.exe
<IrcsomeBot> akaatsukhi was added by: akaatsukhi
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Franz, that looks like the latest windows release to me.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> My friend has a problem with it trying to see his pc from hos phone
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> He can't see the phone. They're both running kde connect
<juacom99> IrcsomeBot: thanks man after a short while i found the option in the bios and now is working
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> We solved his problem. Thank you
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Franz.  Excellent. Thanks for reporting back.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> That was an issue with windows firewall
<alipmpaint> Hi!
<alipmpaint> How are you guys?
<ferm> in my 20s
<ferm> chat in the offtopic server
<mrsofiane> Hi
<mrsofiane> testing kubuntu
#kubuntu 2020-05-31
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<g13y50n> hi
<g13y50n> need help
<BluesKaj> hi g13y50n, ok explain your issue
<shensueru> Hi!!!
<mustafa> hi
<wangdoodle> Howdy all, I hope I can ask a question about kubuntu's config here.
<wangdoodle> Been following this guide https://wiki.linuxaudio.org/wiki/system_configuration to disable unnessary things when recording audio, or more precisely, when the low latency kernal is loaded.
<wangdoodle> I have a question about their example code. I pasted it here. https://pastebin.com/rGUKbe2W
<wangdoodle> The stuff under modprobe doesn't seem to match what I have here with kubuntu.
<wangdoodle> Like, it looks like my wireless driver is not ath9k. If I look in /lib/firmware it looks like it may be called rtlwifi?
<wangdoodle> Am I asking wrong? IRC is new to me.
<krytarik> wangdoodle: Well, since this isn't specific to Kubuntu, you could also ask in the main #ubuntu channel which has way more users in it.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @wangdoodle, real time audio is not a Kubuntu specific topic.  I am not familiar with running real time processes but I will try to help if I can.
<wangdoodle> I'm asking about the specific processes kubuntu loads by default though. Maybe they're the same as ubuntu then?
<wangdoodle> And I'm using the low latency kernal not realtime
<wangdoodle> kernel, sry  this is all new
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> The ubuntu channel may have a wider audience that has is more familiar with this setup.
<wangdoodle> Okay, thanks. Is it at #ubuntu?
<wangdoodle> I'll find it. thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I suggest asking in the #ubuntustudio channel. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/IRC
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> BTW, I think the 20.10 release of ubuntu studio is switching to KDE desktop.
<wangdoodle> It is, that's why I went with kubuntu.
<wangdoodle> @DarinMiller thanks!
<jukebohi> At some point in time the bottom panel disappeared when waking from sleep. I tried to add it again, but it would not show up. Instead a permanent universal menu appeared at the top of the screen. I removed it and now no program has a menu
<jukebohi> So if someone knows what setting I should adjust / what should I do, it would be appreciated
